# [Official] EVGA Classified & K|NGP|N Owner's Club



## FtW 420

Nice! Highest valley score with a 780 to date, & ahead of quite a few Titans!


----------



## strong island 1

I can't edit my posts anymore. I someone could make a modded bios that would be amazing. I will upload both bios's here. I am still not artifacting or crashing at 1306mhz 7400mhz so I know I could go alot higher with a custom bios.

LN2.zip 131k .zip file


Classified.zip 182k .zip file


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Nice! Highest valley score with a 780 to date, & ahead of quite a few Titans!


I know I could go much higher but I am hitting the 115% power limit. I haven't throttled yet though. I can still raise the voltage another .05.

I need a custom bios so bad. Could I edit the bios with Kepler Bios Tweaker. I will try.

Ya I beat one of my old titans already. I still have another card to test.


----------



## provost

would u use evbot? i had heard that voltage control should get u to 1.35v, but looks like not..hmmmm


----------



## pharma57

EvBot would be for greater than 1.35v. He should be able to reach 1.35v once he increases the Power Target to say 200%, like in KingPin's demo.

Great score!!


----------



## USFORCES

Nice and water would be the way to go with these cards..


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Nice and water would be the way to go with these cards..


hydrocopper blocks need to come out asap


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> would u use evbot? i had heard that voltage control should get u to 1.35v, but looks like not..hmmmm


I can go to 1.35v I just haven't yet becuase I am already reaching my power limit. I need a custom bios.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Nice and water would be the way to go with these cards..


I know, could you imagine this card with a waterblock and a custom bios and the evbot. My evbot should be here Monday. Right now I am doing this on the stock bios and air and I haven't even maxed out the voltage tool. I think this card could reach some crazy speeds with a custom bios.

I tried editing the bios in KBT but it didn't work. Can anyone mod this bios for a higher power limit.


----------



## NoDoz

I was playing with the overvolt tool with my 770 classified. I only have 1 card atm due to one of my cards being a bad egg. But I was getting ready to post on ocn but seen this thread. I still have .5 volt I could go up but heres my results without too much hassle to get them. 1371mhz gpu and +330 on the memory @ 1.312. Hoping to get my other 770 classified and it can do the same. Here is my Valley results, pretty happy with it so far I know its not a 780 though







Figured I would share since its about the classified overvolt tool, people may want to see the 770 with it.

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/04LiQuiDsiLvEr/media/770x11312150330valley_zps13f4aaff.png.html

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/04LiQuiDsiLvEr/media/770working_zpsc818d405.png.html


----------



## OleMortenF

What are the 3 different adjustments in the tool for?


----------



## oldmanmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OleMortenF*
> 
> What are the 3 different adjustments in the tool for?


^ this....

I know that one is pci-e voltage or something... but I don't know what effect they have or the possible dangers. Anyone?


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> ^ this....
> 
> I know that one is pci-e voltage or something... but I don't know what effect they have or the possible dangers. Anyone?


I didn't mess with them as I wasn't sure. I asked on evga forums but no response yet.


----------



## iAlphard

Sorry for the basic question. Is this tool only working with evga classified or you can use it with another brand too?


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iAlphard*
> 
> Sorry for the basic question. Is this tool only working with evga classified or you can use it with another brand too?


I read that the classified cards have a special volt controller and is meant for them. Not sure how accurate it is, however. Maybe someone can chime up that knows more about it, but I do know I read that.


----------



## iAlphard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> I read that the classified cards have a special volt controller and is meant for them. Not sure how accurate it is, however. Maybe someone can chime up that knows more about it, but I do know I read that.


Ah i see, thank you for your reply. I also tried it, but nothing happened. So i guess evga classified really has a custom volt controller.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OleMortenF*
> 
> What are the 3 different adjustments in the tool for?


I don't know for sure with this particular card, but the usual 3 voltages that are given software control are the gpu, memory, & PLL.


----------



## strong island 1

This volt controller definitely works for 770 and 780 classifieds. they have a special voltage controller. I have no idea what the 3 adjustments are but I copied Kingpin's screenshot and set the values that way and played with the voltage myself.

Right now until I get a modded bios I am stuck because I am hitting the power limit. I know it's a long shot but I emailed Kingpin for his 200% bios.

Does anyone know how to mod these bios?


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> This volt controller definitely works for 770 and 780 classifieds. they have a special voltage controller. I have no idea what the 3 adjustments are but I copied Kingpin's screenshot and set the values that way and played with the voltage myself.
> 
> Right now until I get a modded bios I am stuck because I am hitting the power limit. I know it's a long shot but I emailed Kingpin for his 200% bios.
> 
> Does anyone know how to mod these bios?


tell him you are an ln2 guy, and wanna try it for HWBot








think some mods here are members of HWBot, may be they can pull some strings for ya
hit up Naennon to mod it, may be if u ask nicely


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> tell him you are an ln2 guy, and wanna try it for HWBot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think some mods here are members of HWBot, may be they can pull some strings for ya
> hit up Naennon to mod it, may be if u ask nicely


Ya I haven't gotten an answer from the Kingpin forums yet. I might try Naennon. I really wish I could learn how to do it.


----------



## FtW 420

Kingpin can take a while to respond, he's a busy guy living it up in Taiwan these days.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Kingpin can take a while to respond, he's a busy guy living it up in Taiwan these days.


Ya that's what I figured. I PM'd everyone on here that might be able to do it. I can't even find a guide or anything. I can change the power limits in KBT but I need it unlocked first because it is greyed out. Maybe I should try a different unlocked 780 bios.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya that's what I figured. I PM'd everyone on here that might be able to do it. I can't even find a guide or anything. I can change the power limits in KBT but I need it unlocked first because it is greyed out. Maybe I should try a different unlocked 780 bios.


If you get any answers would you mind posting here? Would love to see what you get!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> If you get any answers would you mind posting here? Would love to see what you get!


I will keep this thread updated with everything I get or do. I will post any modded bios I get and test. i also posted the overvoltage tool and my stock bios's.

My evbot should also be here tommorrow so I will be able to test that also. I also have a second card to test. once I get a modded bios I will be able to see what this card can really do.

Here is a picture, my camera sucks but you can kind of make out the evbot port. There is also a header for a monitoring thing they sell so I can test the voltage with a voltmeter, but I thnk it's very easy to tell if your card is getting fed extra voltage. it changes a lot. I will try and get everything in the next couple days.


----------



## provost

Evbot should get you over any hump with over-volting even with stock bios, right ?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Evbot should get you over any hump with over-volting even with stock bios, right ?


I'm not sure I never used one. problem is with stock bios and 1.3v 1306 core and 7400mem I am hitting the 115% power limit, it hasn't throttled yet so I might try and push further.

I am going to test a modded bios right now and I will report back.


----------



## strong island 1

ok so after working all day with this card I finally decided to try the TI Bios because I was throttling with stock bios. it really works amazing. Right now I am up to 1.35v and I just benched Valley at 1359 and 7450 memory.

I can definitely tell I am getting extra volts because my temps are now reaching 80c on air. That's amazing that this is all on air. Once I get the evbot and a waterblock this card will be amazing.

Here is my Valley score which is the 5th highest card overall in the valley thread ahead of a bunch of titans. Also my screenshot showing my precision graph.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ok so after working all day with this card I finally decided to try the TI Bios because I was throttling with stock bios. it really works amazing. Right now I am up to 1.35v and I just benched Valley at 1359 and 7450 memory.
> 
> I can definitely tell I am getting extra volts because my temps are now reaching 80c on air. That's amazing that this is all on air. Once I get the evbot and a waterblock this card will be amazing.
> 
> Here is my Valley score which is the 5th highest card overall in the valley thread ahead of a bunch of titans. Also my screenshot showing my precision graph.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Now time for Evbot


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now time for Evbot


people in the 780 thread are saying I'm crazy for using the TI bios but for some reason it's the best. The classified is a 780 so why shouldn't it work. All modded bios off of stock bios were throttling. Once I used TI bios there was no more throttling. I am glad I tried it because it should work perfect with evbot because I wasn't even close to throttling using it.


----------



## wholeeo

Make sure you are doing the various driver tweaks for Valley.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> people in the 780 thread are saying I'm crazy for using the TI bios but for some reason it's the best. The classified is a 780 so why shouldn't it work. All modded bios off of stock bios were throttling. Once I used TI bios there was no more throttling. I am glad I tried it because it should work perfect with evbot because I wasn't even close to throttling using it.


It would have been nice if the people saying you are crazy would have helped you with your bios.








Keep up the good work, and please keep posting your results, challenges, etc. it helps us all who are considering a non ref 780.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> people in the 780 thread are saying I'm crazy for using the TI bios but for some reason it's the best. The classified is a 780 so why shouldn't it work. All modded bios off of stock bios were throttling. Once I used TI bios there was no more throttling. I am glad I tried it because it should work perfect with evbot because I wasn't even close to throttling using it.


we or I , never said you are crazy in using TI bios on the classy. the thing you try thing out but don't give us a feedback. we are here to help you out you know that. I had posted for you a 200% PT bios in the 780 Owners club , try it and get back to me. just don't let it be like you did with the classy I edited for you you never told that bios worked for you. and i was waiting for your feedback.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Make sure you are doing the various driver tweaks for Valley.


Good point , wholeeo. You were one of the first to get 780s and post some nice benches.








You still got them, or are u looking to go non ref too?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Good point , wholeeo. You were one of the first to get 780s and post some nice benches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still got them, or are u looking to go non ref too?


Still got them. I won't jump to non ref unless water blocks come out for them however I've recently slowed down on the PC side of things and am going full speed on cycling.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Still got them. I won't jump to non ref unless water blocks come out for them however I've recently slowed down on the PC side of things and am going full speed on cycling.


Road or Mtn? I do mtn biking as I have access to some good trails. but have been thinking about getting into rd biking as it is more social with a group ride.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> we or I , never said you are crazy in using TI bios on the classy. the thing you try thing out but don't give us a feedback. we are here to help you out you know that. I had posted for you a 200% PT bios in the 780 Owners club , try it and get back to me. just don't let it be like you did with the classy I edited for you you never told that bios worked for you. and i was waiting for your feedback.


I hate to say it but I am getting a better result witrh the TI bios. Your bios didn't throttle but for some reason did not give me the same scores. That TI bios is made for 780's so there is no reason it would be bad to use on a classified. Also I felt bad telling you the first bios you made didn't work for me and my card was unrecognized in windows. The second one worked. I really appreciate everything you have done to try and help me but once I announced I tried the TI bios you said I was doing the wrong thing but it's actually waorking better for me.


----------



## skyn3t

This is s feedback, thank you.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This is s feedback, thank you.


It was just that you kinda jumped down my throat when I said I used the TI bios and said that I didn't know the difference.

*Quote skyn3t -

"TI Bios for classy? there nothing there for classy anywhere, the only person that has the right bios is k|ngp|n and he not going to pass it away. You flashed the normal 780 bios into your classy to run benchmark. that's what you did. It doesn't make any sense buying a top notch GPU and flash it with normal bios to test it out. you got a Benz but roll out in a beetle."
*

I have had a lot of cards over the past few months including a bunch of different titans and 780's. The same with the titan, the TI bios was the best one for it. Some bios eliminated throttling some didn't. Naennon bios and TI bios were the only ones that eliminated throttling for me. The 780 classified is very similar.

I have tested so many different bios's on my classified today. That is all I have done all day. Other people on OCN also sent me modded bios including you. My best results have been using the Tech inferno bios. So I take a little bit of offense when you say I don't know what I am talking about. I have used real world results to come to this conclusion from actually testing the card. I have reached 1359 on air in valley which I think is pretty good.

Again I appreciate all your help today.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> It was just that you kinda jumped down my throat when I said I used the TI bios and said that I didn't know the difference.
> 
> *Quote skyn3t -
> 
> "TI Bios for classy? there nothing there for classy anywhere, the only person that has the right bios is k|ngp|n and he not going to pass it away. You flashed the normal 780 bios into your classy to run benchmark. that's what you did. It doesn't make any sense buying a top notch GPU and flash it with normal bios to test it out. you got a Benz but roll out in a beetle."
> *
> 
> I have had a lot of cards over the past few months including a bunch of different titans and 780's. The same with the titan, the TI bios was the best one for it. Some bios eliminated throttling some didn't. Naennon bios and TI bios were the only ones that eliminated throttling for me. The 780 classified is very similar.
> 
> I have tested so many different bios's on my classified today. That is all I have done all day. Other people on OCN also sent me modded bios including you. My best results have been using the Tech inferno bios. So I take a little bit of offense when you say I don't know what I am talking about. I have used real world results to come to this conclusion from actually testing the card. I have reached 1359 on air in valley which I think is pretty good.
> 
> Again I appreciate all your help today.


I did mean in any circumstances to offending you. I was just saying it. The only thing TI bios has that I don't have Is boost disable. I already have my bios with boost disable but I want to test it myself before release it.I do respect svl7 for his great work like you mentioned above and I do respect you for your opinion if in any thing that I wrote to makes you feel bad I do send my apology to you. Just don't feel that way. Like I said feedback is very important to get thing fixed I mean everything and you know that. It may take some days to get my new bios release but I still want your feedback if you want to try it out.

here is a quick run with boost disable, as you can see boost is greyout and no indicator in precision x











Best
skyn3t


----------



## pharma57

@Strong Island1
I agree with your comments regarding the TI bios .... it works better with my SC ACX's and with boost disabled could get higher clocks, it could also have been because the TI bios was originally a SC ACX bios that was modified and not a "generic, one bios fits all models" bios. I did try the bios offered at this site (before boost change) and did not seem to be as flexible.

I'm surprised Skynt3 or this website has not developed a guide on how to make a modified bios with these few, "greyed-out problem" changes. In reality people would prefer to make changes to their own bios using either Kebler BT, and/or a Hex Editor.

Looking to join you in the stratosphere soon!









Edit: Using Kebler BT I was able to increase power target (in this case to 125 but could go higher) using original SC ACX eVGA bios available for download in eVGA forums. I could not change the TI bios since these were greyed-out. Not sure why it's a big secret about how to change "greyed-out" sections but someone soon will be helpful and let us know.


----------



## maarten12100

But how can you run the TI bios on a classified card as it has a custom pcb layout?
Mind is blown


----------



## pharma57

Probably because the Classified has 2 bios - the (1st) bios is very similar to the 780 SC ACX and has similar power management settings. You can still get very good benchmarks with a modified TI 780 SC ACX bios, but will only get better once the LN2 bios is fully utilized.


----------



## maarten12100

So it can emulate being a reference GTX 780 that is pretty neat.
If I wasn't planing on waiting for a card in q4 of maybe q1 2014 this would be the card for me.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Probably because the Classified has 2 bios - the (1st) bios is very similar to the 780 SC ACX and has similar power management settings. You can still get very good benchmarks with a modified TI 780 SC ACX bios, but will only get better once the LN2 bios is fully utilized.


assuming that Ln2 bios utilized on Ln2 only? obvious answer, but wanted to be certain


----------



## strong island 1

With the TI bios my card is still using 1.35v and all the pcb changes and extra power phases offered by the Classified. The Classified is only an evga acx sc with additional power phases and the opportunity to overvolt. So I really see know reason why the TI bios would hurt anything.

If a custom titan came out I am sure the Titan TI bios would still work fine and I am sure we would all use it. That is all I am doing.

For some reason the TI bios eliminated my throttling that I was getting with the LN2 stock bios and also the bios that another member sent me. The second custom bios someone sent me didn't throttle but I couldn't finish Valley at the same clocks I could finish with TI bios.

I really don't think just because I am using a reference 780 bios that it like by passes all the additional features the classified has and turns it into a stock 780. I am still getting 1.35v and the card is running exactly the same.


----------



## NoDoz

Been loving this little tool. Im at 1371 gpu clock and +500 on the memory


----------



## LukaTCE

No 14xx Ghz confirmed ? i was so happy every card will go 14xx Ghz


----------



## strong island 1

I have been using the LN2 bios this whole time. The problem is at 1.35v 1359mhz core and 7450 memory the power percentage goes thru the roof. The LN2 bios caps at 115% and so I constantly hit 115% and the card throttles. Some people modded the LN2 bios for me but for some reason I was still hitting the new limit they set and it throttled again. All the sudden I decided to flash the TI bios and my throttling was completely eliminated. it disables boost 2.0 so I set the clocks manually in precision. As soon as I used that bios I finally finished Valley at 1359 7450mem, which was my highest run for the day at 84fps. If you check that score on the Valley thread it beats a ton of titans. That is all I did yesterday was flash bios's and test them. The TI bios gave me my best results yesterday. I still have a lot of testing to do.

That's why I really like this card. The last few cards I had I found the max clocks really fast. When you have extra voltage to play with it makes it a lot more fun because you can keep pushing your card. I can't wait until the evbot gets here. Although I think I am temp limited now. If I was hitting 80c yesterday I don't have much room left for extra voltage until the blocks come.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> No 14xx Ghz confirmed ? i was so happy every card will go 14xx Ghz


Nope. I have not gotten to 1400 yet. Yesterday I hit 1359 and +750memory which is pretty amazing I think with such high memory. I think this card is not great though, asic is in the 60's. I have another card to test also. I think with evbot and a waterblock I could hit 1400 with it.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> No 14xx Ghz confirmed ? i was so happy every card will go 14xx Ghz


Nope. I have not gotten to 1400 yet. Yesterday I hit 1359 and +750memory which is pretty amazing I think with such high memory. I think this card is not great though, asic is in the 60's. I have another card to test also. I think with evbot and a waterblock I could hit 1400 with it.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Nope. I have not gotten to 1400 yet. Yesterday I hit 1359 and +750memory which is pretty amazing I think with such high memory. I think this card is not great though, asic is in the 60's. I have another card to test also. I think with evbot and a waterblock I could hit 1400 with it.


Good deal and I think you are fine using the TI bios if the card actually works after flashing! I can't see any harm especially considering the Classified is built like a tank compared to other 780s. Keep up the good work and thanks for the updates.


----------



## LukaTCE

Anyone tried with WC ? or h80i mod


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> Anyone tried with WC ? or h80i mod


I emailed EK to see if they are planning on making blocks. I will let you know what they say. The hydrocopper blocks aren't out for the 780 classified yet.

I just got my backplates and I just tracked and my evbot will be here tommorrow.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> Anyone tried with WC ? or h80i mod


I emailed EK to see if they are planning on making blocks. I will let you know what they say. The hydrocopper blocks aren't out for the 780 classified yet.

I just got my backplates and I just tracked and my evbot will be here tommorrow.


----------



## LukaTCE

If i would have money for WC i would go directly to EK lol as is made in my country and only 1 hour away.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I emailed EK to see if they are planning on making blocks. I will let you know what they say. The hydrocopper blocks aren't out for the 780 classified yet.
> 
> I just got my backplates and I just tracked and my evbot will be here tommorrow.


Yes eVbot , you just completed the GPU now. Can wait to see results. By the way I just cooked a new evga vBios with boost disable and 200% PT. Let me know if you want to try it.

Ps: if you want any input to mod or sleeve your rig just shot me a msg.


----------



## NoDoz

Since this thread has mentioned different bios on the classified Im going to try to ask here first. I have the 770 classified and also have a switch for LN2, OC, Normal. I can't find any information on this and what it changes. Could someone help?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Since this thread has mentioned different bios on the classified Im going to try to ask here first. I have the 770 classified and also have a switch for LN2, OC, Normal. I can't find any information on this and what it changes. Could someone help?


I only have 2 bios switch on my classified. I switched to the LN2 bios and the only thing it did was raise my power target in precision to 115%. I guess that is what the feature on the box means ++power target. I really think all it does is change power thresholds. The best part is that we can flash bios's without really having to worry because we can switch bios very easy.

Also don't b alarmed when you switch to the LN2 bios. it changes the green LED on the top of the card to red. i thought my card was broken. The red light just means that you have switched bios. I would use which ever bios allows you the highest power target in precision x.

Also you know the overvoltage tool I posted in the OP works for your card also. if you want any help with it let me know. You will get some nice clocks by using it.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yes eVbot , you just completed the GPU now. Can wait to see results. By the way I just cooked a new evga vBios with boost disable and 200% PT. Let me know if you want to try it.
> 
> Ps: if you want any input to mod or sleeve your rig just shot me a msg.


That picture you posted is so beautiful. I want mine to look exactly like that. When I get my hydrocopper blocks I will send you a message. You really did a nice job. I also love the really clean sli bridge with the evga badge, it looks awesome. I'm getting sick of the messy looking ROG SLI Bridge I am using. If you were going for clean you definitely exceeded. I can't imagine it looking any cleaner.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I only have 2 bios switch on my classified. I switched to the LN2 bios and the only thing it did was raise my power target in precision to 115%. I guess that is what the feature on the box means ++power target. I really think all it does is change power thresholds. The best part is that we can flash bios's without really having to worry because we can switch bios very easy.
> 
> Also don't b alarmed when you switch to the LN2 bios. it changes the green LED on the top of the card to red. i thought my card was broken. The red light just means that you have switched bios. I would use which ever bios allows you the highest power target in precision x.
> 
> Also you know the overvoltage tool I posted in the OP works for your card also. if you want any help with it let me know. You will get some nice clocks by using it.


Cool I appreciate it. Yeah I have a really good oc already of +150 gpu and +500 on memory without pushing it real hard. Pretty impressive


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Cool I appreciate it. Yeah I have a really good oc already of +150 gpu and +500 on memory without pushing it real hard. Pretty impressive


Nice. You should definitely use the tool. It gets you up to 1.35v.


----------



## LukaTCE

So 14xxGhz was achieved by eVbot ?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> So 14xxGhz was achieved by eVbot ?


1411 core was achieved by kingpin, using the tool voltage & not evbot.

But it's k|ngp|n...


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Nice. You should definitely use the tool. It gets you up to 1.35v.


Yeah Im at 1.312 right now and real happy how stable it is at the OC I have. I can game 24/7 with it with no problems


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Yeah Im at 1.312 right now and real happy how stable it is at the OC I have. I can game 24/7 with it with no problems


What are you volts / offsets atm? An did you flash the bios with anything? If so what?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge3903*
> 
> What are you volts / offsets atm? An did you flash the bios with anything? If so what?


I flashed the TI bios which disables boost 2.0 so the offsets become much higher. Right now I have only done runs of Valley. I have been so busy at work. Right now my offsets are at +463 on the core and +725 on the memory which gave me 1359mhz core and 7450 memory. I can complete a Valley run at those settings. I need to do some 3dmark testing tonight. My evbot comes tommorrow so I will really be able to push it.

I am thinking of maybe grabing a universal gpu block to use until the hydrocoppers come out. 1.35v is probably the max I can do with the air cooler. Temps were reaching 80c last night.


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I flashed the TI bios which disables boost 2.0 so the offsets become much higher. Right now I have only done runs of Valley. I have been so busy at work. Right now my offsets are at +463 on the core and +725 on the memory which gave me 1359mhz core and 7450 memory. I can complete a Valley run at those settings. I need to do some 3dmark testing tonight. My evbot comes tommorrow so I will really be able to push it.
> 
> I am thinking of maybe grabing a universal gpu block to use until the hydrocoppers come out. 1.35v is probably the max I can do with the air cooler. Temps were reaching 80c last night.


When you did your OC, what offset did you work with first?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I flashed the TI bios which disables boost 2.0 so the offsets become much higher. Right now I have only done runs of Valley. I have been so busy at work. Right now my offsets are at +463 on the core and +725 on the memory which gave me 1359mhz core and 7450 memory. I can complete a Valley run at those settings. I need to do some 3dmark testing tonight. My evbot comes tommorrow so I will really be able to push it.
> 
> I am thinking of maybe grabing a universal gpu block to use until the hydrocoppers come out. 1.35v is probably the max I can do with the air cooler. Temps were reaching 80c last night.


If his bios worked fine on your Classy, you may want try mine
Rev 2 update

Disable boost in all vBios.
Fixed TPD to 60% to 68% on load
Fixed Gigabyte WF vbios to act like a normal bios no more 1.212v all the time








Fixed Valley to show the real core clock.
But I added 200% PT for you as your wish







hope with this you can break the last score.

EVGA.780.10.36.PT200+VOLT+BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip file


PS: I'm still messing with the LN2 bios but it is long well coded dunno If I can break it but I will try my best.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge3903*
> 
> What are you volts / offsets atm? An did you flash the bios with anything? If so what?


I have a 770 classified btw, just a reminder I know this is kinda a 780 thread. But Im at 1371mhz and +500 on the memory


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> I have a 770 classified btw, just a reminder I know this is kinda a 780 thread. But Im at 1371mhz and +500 on the memory


You can post all you want. Maybe we can change it to an information thread for all classified's. The overvoltage tool is supposed to work on the 680 classifieds also.

I got my backplates today.



my monitor is really gross.


----------



## NoDoz

backplates look nice. Ill post my cards tmrw night. My other one will be here by then


----------



## strong island 1

I just tried the skyn3t bios posted in this thread and I got my highest scores so far. It is the 3rd highest score on OCN and the top score is an LN2 run.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Will the voltage stay where you put it for the GTX Classified Controller when you restart or boot up your computer?

I'm guessing you have to start up the program and reapply the voltage at every boot up.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I just tried the skyn3t bios posted in this thread and I got my highest scores so far. It is the 3rd highest score on OCN and the top score is an LN2 run.


Well done bud








Looks like I just saw the LN2 tail lights. Watch out I'm coming lol


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Well done bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I just saw the LN2 tail lights. Watch out I'm coming lol


Let me make sure I understand what is going on here....You are flashing your bios to ver 2 Sky's posted bios to the LN2 bios chip, not to both chips? Or when you flash the card it does it to both of them at the same time? I am new to this bios flashing thing...sorry for the noob like questions.









PS: is this the bios that will work with the classy card you are talking about?

EVGA.780.10.36.PT200+VOLT+BD.rev2.rom

or is it a different one?


----------



## pharma57

@Edge3903,

Just make sure you're flashing for the right reasons. The bios above voids your card warranty and can damage your card. If you're a risk taker who doesn't mind if all that's left may be no more than a "paper weight", and wants to get higher benchmark scores then that's the bios.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> @Edge3903,
> 
> Just make sure you're flashing for the right reasons. The bios above *voids your card warranty* and can damage your card. If you're a risk taker who doesn't mind if all that's left may be no more than a "paper weight", and wants to get higher benchmark scores then that's the bios.


If a card dies the chance the eeprom dies too is like 0% flash back or if it is EVGA they will honour your RMA and flash it back for you they are very loyal to overclocking.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Will the voltage stay where you put it for the GTX Classified Controller when you restart or boot up your computer?
> 
> I'm guessing you have to start up the program and reapply the voltage at every boot up.


Actually it has been sticking. There were a couple times when I rebooted it went back but the last couple times I restarted and reopened the tool and everything was exactly where it was. I hit apply again just to be sure but it seems it sticks.

I was so worried because the very first time I used the tool and hit apply, I got crazy colors all over my screen. i thought the tool didn't work. I restarted and reopened the tool and it was still at 1.35v and I have never had a problem with it again. Don't be startled if that happens the first time. My evbot will be here in like an hour so I will let you know how high the volts can go.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge3903*
> 
> Let me make sure I understand what is going on here....You are flashing your bios to ver 2 Sky's posted bios to the LN2 bios chip, not to both chips? Or when you flash the card it does it to both of them at the same time? I am new to this bios flashing thing...sorry for the noob like questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: is this the bios that will work with the classy card you are talking about?
> 
> EVGA.780.10.36.PT200+VOLT+BD.rev2.rom
> 
> or is it a different one?


This is the bios I used last night which got me my highest score so far. I switched to the LN2 bios and flashed over that. Just make sure you save the original with gpuz. if you mess up I have a copy. It will only flash over the bios that you have selected and leave the other one alone. That is the great thing about dual bios. if something goes wrong you can switch to the second bios and get back into windows.

Just be careful, if you are using it with the overvoltage tool. I was hitting 90c last night, but I had voltage maxed.

EVGA.780.10.36.PT200+VOLT+BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## zhrooms

Thank you so much for sharing all this, so few people have actually gotten a card, let alone shared their overclocking results, and finally we get confirmation that the GTX Classified Controller is working properly on the 780, and that there are several modded BIOS available already that has the Power Limit solved

There is no doubt in my mind that in the end a overclocked Classified 780 will indeed beat a overclocked Titan, but the issue is temps, so it would require a water-block for it to actually become usable for 24/7 usage

Also looking forward to seeing how your EVBot behaves, if you can get it working properly, as you might be one of the first ones to try it.

Another thing, if there isn't too much trouble it would be interesting to see how high you could actually get with stock max voltage (~1.2), and then again but with max voltage through the GTX Controller (~1.35), too see how much of a difference it really makes, because there are several people that got 1300+ stable without even touching the GTX Controller. Of course extend it even further after that with EVBot, simply to see the difference you can achieve going from the GTX Controller to the EVBot. But this all requires you to try and find the highest possible clock for the mentioned voltages, so I understand if you think that's too time consuming.

Anyway keep up the good work!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhrooms*
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing all this, so few people have actually gotten a card, let alone shared their overclocking results, and finally we get confirmation that the GTX Classified Controller is working properly on the 780, and that there are several modded BIOS available already that has the Power Limit solved
> 
> There is no doubt in my mind that in the end a overclocked Classified 780 will indeed beat a overclocked Titan, but the issue is temps, so it would require a water-block for it to actually become usable for 24/7 usage
> 
> Also looking forward to seeing how your EVBot behaves, if you can get it working properly, as you might be one of the first ones to try it.
> 
> Another thing, if there isn't too much trouble it would be interesting to see how high you could actually get with stock max voltage (~1.2), and then again but with max voltage through the GTX Controller (~1.35), too see how much of a difference it really makes, because there are several people that got 1300+ stable without even touching the GTX Controller. Of course extend it even further after that with EVBot, simply to see the difference you can achieve going from the GTX Controller to the EVBot. But this all requires you to try and find the highest possible clock for the mentioned voltages, so I understand if you think that's too time consuming.
> 
> Anyway keep up the good work!


The power limit wasn't really the problem as that was a easy fix, extracting the values to remove the Boost 2.0 was more of an issue.
Point here being without slv7 we couldn't compare extract them and it would've taken a lot of work.


----------



## strong island 1

Well this finally just came. I have to wait until I get off work to try it. Hopefully Kingpin is right and it can take it to the moon.


----------



## pharma57

You mentioned temps getting around 90c at max power. I had unusual temp difference when benching between the two GPU's (avg about 10C- 12c) and removed the back of my Classifieds to check out the GPU and Heatsink. On both the thermal paste application was horrible (thick, layered and spilling over onto non-contact surface) so I cleaned it up and reapplied. This is one thing eVGA will let you do w/o breaking your warranty. Right now I'm just gaming until paste settles, but may be something you might want to check out if your temps continue to be high during benching.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## strong island 1

holy crap. EVBOT is going up to 1.8v on the vcore. Of course I didn't apply that but I just tried 1.36 and it worked. I applied it on the evbot and now when I open the software voltage tool it shows the volts I just applied in evbot. I will get pictures now. This could be really amazing.


----------



## strong island 1

i can't get the evbot screen to photograph with my crappy camera. but after I applied the voltage on the evbot I opened the software overvoltage tool I was using before which actually reports the correct voltage when first opened up and you can see in the screen shot it says 1.4v. I am going to do some runs now to see if my temps and power percentage go up, but it seems to be working.

You have to flash the evbot to be able to use it without an evga motherboard but it works great. The numbers go up to 1.8v.


----------



## strong island 1

Instructions on how to flash evbot for gpu use without EVGA motherboard -

Windows Installation for GTX 680 & 780 Classified

•Download the .zip file below:

EVBot_P26.zip 541k .zip file


•Connect the EVBot cable to the MB port located on the EVBot device.
•Connect the other end of the EVBot cable to your graphics card.
•Extract contents of above .zip file and run EVBotFlashTool.exe
•Select the bundled .hex file for flashing.
•Hold down the EVBot POWER button for 7 seconds until you see the EVBot screen display FLASH MODE.
•Click OK in EVBot Flash Tool to being the flashing process.
•After flash is complete, unplug EVBot, then plug it back in to any EVBot port.
Warning:
**Do not restart or interrupt your PC while the flash is ongoing

I have added all the instructions and different files I have found and collected and confirmed working to the First Page to help with the Classified's.


----------



## zhrooms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> 1.4v, I am going to do some runs now to see if my temps and power percentage go up, but it seems to be working.


Crazy, but is this correct so far?

*Confirmed
GTX Classified Controller is working properly up to 1.35v
EVBot is working properly goes all the way up to 1.8v
GTX Classified Controller is reporting correct EVBot Voltages
BIOS available that solves power limit for Software Voltage (Up to 1.35v)

Unconfirmed
BIOS available that solves power limit for Hardware Voltage (Up to 1.8v)*


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhrooms*
> 
> Crazy, but is this correct so far?
> 
> *Confirmed
> GTX Classified Controller is working properly up to 1.35v
> EVBot is working properly goes all the way up to 1.8v
> GTX Classified Controller is reporting correct EVBot Voltages
> BIOS available that solves power limit for Software Voltage (Up to 1.35v)
> 
> Unconfirmed
> BIOS available that solves power limit for Hardware Voltage (Up to 1.8v)*


I can't confirm it will actually let you do 1.8v. I was just saying that it had it as an option. You just keep pushing the up arrow until you get to a voltage you want and hit apply and it says "ok". I kept pushing the up arrow and 1.8v was the final number I could go to. So far I applied 1.4v and then when I opened the software voltage controller it said exactly what I enetered into evbot so I think that should confirm it works, I am kind of afraid to go higher but I will. I am going to do some benching now.

The bios I have still has some room. I think I could go to 1.4v without throttling. I will let you guys know at what point I start to throttle on the custom bios I am using by skyn3t.

I emailed Kingpin and he replied back saying he heard a bios would be out in a few days that will totally unlock the cards. I really hope that's true. I might have to get a universal gpu block to control temps until the HC's are out.


----------



## pharma57

Did you re-flash the original LN2 bios before checking EVBot's voltages? Wonder if it comes up with different volt limit --- I think the modified bio you are using from this forum may be the bios for the eVGA 780 HC (but not certain). You can usually tell on the Nvflash prompt screen asking you "confirm, skip, abort" -- last 4 digits of the bios version number identifies the card part number, so your current bios mod is the evga HC bios (2789).


----------



## Ized

I thought nvida was not allowing more than 1.2volts again, what changed? Very exciting to see 1.8v being mentioned


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I can't confirm it will actually let you do 1.8v. I was just saying that it had it as an option. You just keep pushing the up arrow until you get to a voltage you want and hit apply and it says "ok". I kept pushing the up arrow and 1.8v was the final number I could go to. So far I applied 1.4v and then when I opened the software voltage controller *it said exactly what I enetered into evbot so I think that should confirm it works*, I am kind of afraid to go higher but I will. I am going to do some benching now.
> 
> The bios I have still has some room. I think I could go to 1.4v without throttling. I will let you guys know at what point I start to throttle on the custom bios I am using by skyn3t.
> 
> I emailed Kingpin and he replied back saying he heard a bios would be out in a few days that will totally unlock the cards. I really hope that's true. I might have to get a universal gpu block to control temps until the HC's are out.


You should use a DMM


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> I thought nvida was not allowing more than 1.2volts again, what changed? Very exciting to see 1.8v being mentioned


it is 1.212V but indeed:
EVGA pays for all RMA costs so they don't have to worry about the "Greenlight"


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I can't confirm it will actually let you do 1.8v. I was just saying that it had it as an option. You just keep pushing the up arrow until you get to a voltage you want and hit apply and it says "ok". I kept pushing the up arrow and 1.8v was the final number I could go to. So far I applied 1.4v and then when I opened the software voltage controller it said exactly what I enetered into evbot so I think that should confirm it works, I am kind of afraid to go higher but I will. I am going to do some benching now.
> 
> The bios I have still has some room. I think I could go to 1.4v without throttling. I will let you guys know at what point I start to throttle on the custom bios I am using by skyn3t.
> 
> I emailed Kingpin and he replied back saying he heard a bios would be out in a few days that will totally unlock the cards. I really hope that's true. I might have to get a universal gpu block to control temps until the HC's are out.


Keep me update, I may have some good stuff in my pan but still cooking.


----------



## theseekeroffun

Great thread and great info. Many thanks for sharing and posting! Once H20 blocks become available, I will jump on three of these.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Did you re-flash the original LN2 bios before checking EVBot's voltages? Wonder if it comes up with different volt limit --- I think the modified bio you are using from this forum may be the bios for the eVGA 780 HC (but not certain). You can usually tell on the Nvflash prompt screen asking you "confirm, skip, abort" -- last 4 digits of the bios version number identifies the card part number, so your current bios mod is the evga HC bios (2789).


I really don't think it matters what version the bios is. Just that it has a higher power limit than the stock LN2 bios. I am using the one on the front page by skyn3t. With the LN2 bios I started throttling at like 1.35v and 1359 core. So skyn3t's bios has allowed a little more power room to increase the voltages. I will probably start throttling again at 1.4v. I was really tired after setting up the evbot last night and I fell asleep so I will test 1.4v tonight.

The voltage bottleneck has been removed but now we have to figure out how to remove the power limit bottleneck.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> You should use a DMM


Ya I will definitely get one. Can I touch it right to the card or do I have to buy the header EVGA sells to be able to read the voltages. There is another port next to evbot port to plug this $10 header into it which has like 10 wires sticking out of it for reading voltages. I wonder if I have to buy that first.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> Great thread and great info. Many thanks for sharing and posting! Once H20 blocks become available, I will jump on three of these.


Thanks alot. I will just keep updating the opening page with all the information I find. It was spread all over the internet.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya I will definitely get one. Can I touch it right to the card or do I have to buy the header EVGA sells to be able to read the voltages. There is another port next to evbot port to plug this $10 header into it which has like 10 wires sticking out of it for reading voltages. I wonder if I have to buy that first.


Aren't there caps on the back of the card you should be able to measure the voltage over one of those.
If there is a header for it that is also pretty nice


----------



## NoDoz

Got both my 770 classified cards put in and went through a test run at 1.3v. Cards were running at 1358 and +450 on memory. I need to do some tweaking I should be able to go quite a bit higher.

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/04LiQuiDsiLvEr/media/770x2140450_zpsf3d155b3.png.html


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Got both my 770 classified cards put in and went through a test run at 1.3v. Cards were running at 1358 and +450 on memory. I need to do some tweaking I should be able to go quite a bit higher.
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/04LiQuiDsiLvEr/media/770x2140450_zpsf3d155b3.png.html


Yeah, that seems kinda low for a couple of 770's clocked that high.


----------



## NoDoz

Well, with no tweaking Im keeping up with tri 680s


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya I will definitely get one. Can I touch it right to the card or do I have to buy the header EVGA sells to be able to read the voltages. There is another port next to evbot port to plug this $10 header into it which has like 10 wires sticking out of it for reading voltages. I wonder if I have to buy that first.
> Thanks alot. I will just keep updating the opening page with all the information I find. It was spread all over the internet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Aren't there caps on the back of the card you should be able to measure the voltage over one of those.
> If there is a header for it that is also pretty nice


If you can find a way to use the voltage read header (buy the header, or find a way to get the probe in it), it would be preferable.
You can probe the caps on the card to read voltages while it runs, but it is possible to kill a card with a slip of the hand. I've done it with new $600 card, & always solder in read points since then.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> If you can find a way to use the voltage read header (buy the header, or find a way to get the probe in it), it would be preferable.
> You can probe the caps on the card to read voltages while it runs, but it is possible to kill a card with a slip of the hand. I've done it with new $600 card, & always solder in read points since then.


Thanks a lot for the advice. The header is only $10 bucks so I might as well order it. It looks like it makes voltage reading very easy. Do you have a link to the multi meter you use.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Well, with no tweaking Im keeping up with tri 680s


I was just going by the Valley thread. There are a couple of 670 SLI setups that are above your score.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the advice. The header is only $10 bucks so I might as well order it. It looks like it makes voltage reading very easy. Do you have a link to the multi meter you use.


I have a couple, this one gets the most use http://www.mactools.com/shoponline/product/tabid/120/p-318783-digital-multi-meter-with-backlit-display.aspx
Pretty much any decent multimeter will get the job done, although I wouldn't go for the absolute cheapest knockoff to be found.


----------



## pharma57

Just so you don't go knocking yourself out, I found out there is a "bug" with Classifieds only and the new VRM (Voltage Regulator Module?) they use. What happens is during a benchmark like Valley things are going along fine and then you begin to loose fps even in map sections where you normally gain fps -- the fps counter is doing a fast countdown towards zero -- end result is your score is going to be much, much lower if you have a Classified. There is also a throttling issue occurring when temps are below 80c also decreases the performance of the cards. eVGA is working with Nvidia to resolve the issue and said they will have a solution shortly. I don't know if it will be a driver, bios, or hardware fix so keep this in mind if you're struggling with your Classified scores!


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Just so you don't go knocking yourself out, I found out there is a "bug" with Classifieds only and the new VRM (Voltage Regulator Module?) they use. What happens is during a benchmark like Valley things are going along fine and then you begin to loose fps even in map sections where you normally gain fps -- the fps counter is doing a fast countdown towards zero -- end result is your score is going to be much, much lower if you have a Classified. There is also a throttling issue occurring when temps are below 80c also decreases the performance of the cards. eVGA is working with Nvidia to resolve the issue and said they will have a solution shortly. I don't know if it will be a driver, bios, or hardware fix so keep this in mind if you're struggling with your Classified scores!


Doesn't flashing with slv7's bios get rid of the throttling issues?


----------



## pharma57

Slv7 bio worked fine on the 780 SC ACX's and does remove the normal throttling after 80c, but the original bios he modified was a 780 SC ACX bios. The issue above happens only for Classified's and temperatures less than 80c. It may also indicate the Classifieds use a different bios to support additional functionality. But currently I'm not sure what the fix will look like.

It could also be the reason why we haven't seen more Classifieds in stock for people to buy.


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> If a card dies the chance the eeprom dies too is like 0% flash back or if it is EVGA they will honour your RMA and flash it back for you they are very loyal to overclocking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> it is 1.212V but indeed:
> EVGA pays for all RMA costs so they don't have to worry about the "Greenlight"


Not doubting you, Is there a source for this?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Slv7 bio worked fine on the 780 SC ACX's and does remove the normal throttling after 80c, but the original bios he modified was a 780 SC ACX bios. The issue above happens only for Classified's and temperatures less than 80c. It may also indicate the Classifieds use a different bios to support additional functionality. But currently I'm not sure what the fix will look like.
> 
> It could also be the reason why we haven't seen more Classifieds in stock for people to buy.


I'm not having any problem at all with the "bug". My scores are great. The only thing I did notice is if you clock the memory too high or past where it's stable it will start bringing down your fps and throttling the power%. This also used to happen with my titans a lot. So far everything with my classified has been perfect. Everything they said so far has been true. The software overvoltage tool works, the evbot works, I have used both bios's and flashed a ton of different bios's and I haven't had one issue with the card. Right now EVGA is the only one that has any. They sold out in 1min the last time stock went up.


----------



## strong island 1

Kingpin just posted in his forums about the classified. It looks like he is up to 2ghz on LN2. I need to find a way to get that bios.

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2347&page=3

"EVGA GTX780 CLASSIFIED on LN2 now in the lab...warmin up for some 2Ghz 3D benching with some Cloudgate single card extreme overclocking. This is really a vicious card, so far this is first one on LN2:"


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Kingpin just posted in his forums about the classified. It looks like he is up to 2ghz on LN2. I need to find a way to get that bios.
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2347&page=3
> 
> "EVGA GTX780 CLASSIFIED on LN2 now in the lab...warmin up for some 2Ghz 3D benching with some Cloudgate single card extreme overclocking. This is really a vicious card, so far this is first one on LN2:"


Where is the stock! I am itching to buy one already!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Where is the stock! I am itching to buy one already!


Titan destroyer for gaming unless it needs the vram


----------



## Al plants Corn

Let's say both are at 1200mhz, how much slower is a 770 classy compared to 780 (classy)?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I think I want this card, or the Lightning. Nice to have a couple of options though.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Let's say both are at 1200mhz, how much slower is a 770 classy compared to 780 (classy)?


Probably like 50% slower would be my guess.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Just so you don't go knocking yourself out, I found out there is a "bug" with Classifieds only and the new VRM (Voltage Regulator Module?) they use. What happens is during a benchmark like Valley things are going along fine and then you begin to loose fps even in map sections where you normally gain fps -- the fps counter is doing a fast countdown towards zero -- end result is your score is going to be much, much lower if you have a Classified. There is also a throttling issue occurring when temps are below 80c also decreases the performance of the cards. eVGA is working with Nvidia to resolve the issue and said they will have a solution shortly. I don't know if it will be a driver, bios, or hardware fix so keep this in mind if you're struggling with your Classified scores!


It does happen with 780 too. I can bench valley on 1241 MHz but in other to finish the bench I have to low the memory to 550 Mhz sometimes is even worse 500Mhz. Valley from the start 132 FPS after the sec and third round it get stable at 139 FPS to 141 FPS till the rain mountain comes and eat all your FSP. I had finished valley at 109 FPS @ 1241 Mhz core / 600 MHz memory. To me the problem is the drivers.

PS: I'm using the 314.22 moded drivers to support 780. only this drivers can give me the same score on valley 128,4 FPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Doesn't flashing with slv7's bios get rid of the throttling issues?


not much for his classy but mine did a high score for him








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Slv7 bio worked fine on the 780 SC ACX's and does remove the normal throttling after 80c, but the original bios he modified was a 780 SC ACX bios. The issue above happens only for Classified's and temperatures less than 80c. It may also indicate the Classifieds use a different bios to support additional functionality. But currently I'm not sure what the fix will look like.
> It could also be the reason why we haven't seen more Classifieds in stock for people to buy.


like I said above it exist In the 780 too.


----------



## pharma57

In email conversation with JacobF he said it was only Classifieds that were affected:
Quote:


> We are working with NVIDIA on this problem and expect to have a resolution very shortly, it ONLY affects the Classified card because it is using a custom VRM.


It is possible other 780 models are having a similar issue, but the one mentioned above seems to be related to the custom VRM only found in Classifieds. With the Classy you still have the fps throttling issue without any (0) memory clocks. I just hope they have a solution TOMORROW!









BTW .... Very nice Valley score Skyn3t!


----------



## pharma57

@Strong Island 1,

Your instructions for getting the EVBot working (flashing) were spot on!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> @Strong Island 1,
> 
> Your instructions for getting the EVBot working (flashing) were spot on!


Thanks a lot. The evbot is really cool right?. I think you can hook 4 gpu's up to it at once. It's a really cool little device. I have been working so much I haven't even gotten to use it yet. Definitely tonight though. I just flashed it and got it ready last night. Man work really sucks.

It's wierd because I haven't seen the throttling bug at all, with the stock bios or custom. Only the normal power limit throttling.

When I first installed the 780 classified i used the newest nvidia beta drivers and the card kept down clocking to pci 1.1 speeds even under load. I installed the previous whql drivers and it fixed the problem. Otherwise it's been perfect.


----------



## smithyzbak

I see about 3-4 people in the thread post that the overvolt tool works, but are any others that have a 680, 770, or 780 classified able to post some results? For example, the highest stable oc at max volts through standard programs like afterburner and precision, and then the max clocks and voltage once the overvolt program was used. I would really appreciate some before and after info. As a precautionary, when I d/led the overvolt tool, it raised 2 flags on virustotal, which I believe are false positives, hopefully someone can shed some light on the lingering doubts I have. I think the more info/results people post with this seemingly unknown program, the better as to make others comfortable to use it.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I was just going by the Valley thread. There are a couple of 670 SLI setups that are above your score.


Thanks for joining the thread and bringing positive things to it. I just posted a quick score today showing Im running 2 770s now


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithyzbak*
> 
> I see about 3-4 people in the thread post that the overvolt tool works, but are any others that have a 680, 770, or 780 classified able to post some results? For example, the highest stable oc at max volts through standard programs like afterburner and precision, and then the max clocks and voltage once the overvolt program was used. I would really appreciate some before and after info. As a precautionary, when I d/led the overvolt tool, it raised 2 flags on virustotal, which I believe are false positives, hopefully someone can shed some light on the lingering doubts I have. I think the more info/results people post with this seemingly unknown program, the better as to make others comfortable to use it.


I have been using it now for about a week. The most I could bench Valley was at 1241 and 1.2v. I made sure to find my highest clocks before I tried the tool. After going to 1.35v I was able to bench Valley at 1359. Plus during the run my temps and power percentage went up. I posted precision graphs and my valley score in a couple different places before and after. It's really easy to tell if you are getting extra volts. If you play with a gpu at stock volts for a few days and then all of the sudden add .15v you can definitely tell you are getting extra voltage. Once my multi meter and header arrive I will show some proof.

I will try and add to the openeing page the different results I got in different benchmarks at 1.2v and then 1.35v.


----------



## NoDoz

Strong island, on the overvolt tool what are you setting the slide bars to? I have touched the 3 bottom ones yet


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Strong island, on the overvolt tool what are you setting the slide bars to? I have touched the 3 bottom ones yet


Does yours have 4. Mine only has 3. This is what mine looks like.

This is what mine looks like. Core voltage which is NVVDD - 1.35v, FBVDD 1.8v which is memory, and PEXVDD 1.114v. I think pexvdd is the pcie voltage. Don't trust me though. I just looked at Kingpin's screenshot's and copied his. There wasn't much info around when I started using it.


----------



## NoDoz

Mine has more for some reason.

Hard to see but they are NVVDD, FBVDD, PEXVDD1, PEXVDD2

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/04LiQuiDsiLvEr/media/heaven1371mhz500_zpsb03e453b.png.html


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Mine has more for some reason.
> 
> Hard to see but they are NVVDD, FBVDD, PEXVDD1, PEXVDD2
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/04LiQuiDsiLvEr/media/heaven1371mhz500_zpsb03e453b.png.html


did you have sli enabled at any point. it's probably the second pcie slot. I did a clean install and haven't installed my second card yet. I don't touch those voltages. I just leave them at what I saw in the kingpin screenshots.


----------



## NoDoz

Found this on evga forums.

NVVDD GPU Voltage
FBVDD Memory Voltage
PEXVDD1 PCIe Voltage #1
PEXVDD2 PCIe Voltage #2


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Thanks for joining the thread and bringing positive things to it. I just posted a quick score today showing Im running 2 770s now


My apologies. Did not mean anything negative with my comment.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Mine has more for some reason.
> 
> Hard to see but they are NVVDD, FBVDD, PEXVDD1, PEXVDD2


It might be a GK104 vs GK110 chip thing. My Classified SLI's show the same 3 parameters as Strong Island1 in the software tool, and in EVBot we have the following:

NVVDD
FBVDD
PEXVDD
OCP (Normal or Extreme); not sure what this is but may be OverClock Performance? Will have to do some reading ...


----------



## strong island 1

I'm a little depressed to say I didn't have much luck with my evbot last night. I couldn't get above 1372 in Valley. I raised it up all the way to 1.55v. it seemed like it was taking the volts because my temps and power percentage went up. Especially temperatures. Every Valley run was hitting 92c. The good news is the Tech Inferno bios didn't throttle at all, so I really do believe until someone comes out with something better this is the bios to use with the Classified at very high voltages. Could it be my card just doesn't like anything above 1.4v. It almost seemed to artifact more the more voltage I added above 1.4v. This card has a really low asic so it might not be great with air cooling. I am going to test my second card tonight to see if it's any different. I will have a multimeter in a few days so I will know exactly what is going on.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm a little depressed to say I didn't have much luck with my evbot last night. I couldn't get above 1372 in Valley. I raised it up all the way to 1.55v. it seemed like it was taking the volts because my temps and power percentage went up. Especially temperatures. Every Valley run was hitting 92c. The good news is the Tech Inferno bios didn't throttle at all, so I really do believe until someone comes out with something better this is the bios to use with the Classified at very high voltages. Could it be my card just doesn't like anything above 1.4v. It almost seemed to artifact more the more voltage I added above 1.4v. This card has a really low asic so it might not be great with air cooling. I am going to test my second card tonight to see if it's any different. I will have a multimeter in a few days so I will know exactly what is going on.


There is a sweet spot where more voltage actually decreases the max clock.
This goes for all chips however these specifications change depending on temperature.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> There is a sweet spot where more voltage actually decreases the max clock.
> This goes for all chips however these specifications change depending on temperature.


so maybe getting up to 92c had something to do with it right? It seemed 1.4v was the sweet spot where extra voltage only raised temps and seemed to artifact more. Anything higher than 1.4v is too much for the stock cooler. I even have a sp120 high performance fan zip tied right next to it and an air conditioning right behind my pc. I removed the back door and now the ac air hits my card. I still was getting up to 92c. That was the highest I saw and only after like 3 valley runs. This was at 1.5v.

ftw420 if you are around. What voltages did you do that titan classified run at? with the high valley single card score?

I think it's great news that the TI bios didn't throttle one bit, even at 1.5v. That bios really is amazing. Until maybe the bios kingpin was talking about comes out that is the bios to use for voltages above 1.35.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> so maybe getting up to 92c had something to do with it right? It seemed 1.4v was the sweet spot where extra voltage only raised temps and seemed to artifact more. Anything higher than 1.4v is too much for the stock cooler. I even have a sp120 high performance fan zip tied right next to it and an air conditioning right behind my pc. I removed the back door and now the ac air hits my card. I still was getting up to 92c. That was the highest I saw and only after like 3 valley runs. This was at 1.5v.
> 
> ftw420 if you are around. What voltages did you do that titan classified run at? with the high valley single card score?
> 
> I think it's great news that the TI bios didn't throttle one bit, even at 1.5v. That bios really is amazing. Until maybe the bios kingpin was talking about comes out that is the bios to use for voltages above 1.35.


Thanks for the continued updates. 1.55! That is a little scary on air. You have my respect sir. I think you are being temperature limited though if you are artifacting. 1372 is still respectable.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Thanks for the continued updates. 1.55! That is a little scary on air. You have my respect sir. I think you are being temperature limited though if you are artifacting. 1372 is still respectable.


Ya my heart was beating so fast. It was actually pretty exciting. Once I got above 92c though I had to stop. I was not getting those temps at 1.35v so it must be taking the extra volts. I'm thinking about getting an LN2 pot and doing some runs with this card. Also I want to test my second card tonight to see how different it is.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya my heart was beating so fast. It was actually pretty exciting. Once I got above 92c though I had to stop. I was not getting those temps at 1.35v so it must be taking the extra volts. I'm thinking about getting an LN2 pot and doing some runs with this card. Also I want to test my second card tonight to see how different it is.


Yeah, I am extremely curious about your second card. If the ASIC is higher, I am curious if you will get better clocks on air.


----------



## strong island 1

Ok so I changed the name to Classified Owner's club. I think it would be cool for us to have our own thread since these cards offer a lot of different features from the reference cards and I kind of feel bad always bringing up my card in there. We can come here to try and get the most out of our cards and discuss everything. A mod said once it gains a little popularity it can become official. This is for all Classified owner's. 680, 770 and 780. I will keep adding all important info and instructions, tools, and bios's to the OP.

Hopefully more stock arrives so we get more owners.


----------



## pharma57

Nice run, Strong Island1 -- 1372 is excellent and 1.5!







Like others I think the primary limiting factor now is temp, but think it might be possible to exceed 1400 on air. Cleaning and re-applying noctua NT-H1 thermal paste to GPU's bought me better idle temps (28-29c) and load temps a few degrees lower than I normally got.

BTW - I really like the EVBot, had my doubts before I got it but just need to learn to use it properly.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Nice run, Strong Island1 -- 1372 is excellent and 1.5!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like others I think the primary limiting factor now is temp, but think it might be possible to exceed 1400 on air. Cleaning and re-applying noctua NT-H1 thermal paste to GPU's bought me better idle temps (28-29c) and load temps a few degrees lower than I normally got.
> 
> BTW - I really like the EVBot, had my doubts before I got it but just need to learn to use it properly.


I know, I really love mine. For $50 it is a great tool. Last night I was able to change voltage in the middle of a benchmark that was artifacting and it got me thru it.

I'm excited to try it with SLI tonight. I'm also excited to see if my second card is any better.


----------



## pharma57

I posted this in another thread here, but got this response from eVGA product manager (JacobF) regarding correlation between high ASIC and OC performance:
Quote:


> Not necessarily, we don't really know the logic for the ASIC quality and are not sure how accurate it is, but I can say that the GPU are prequalified to run at high frequency.


Seems the best chips are hand-picked and tested using other factors/tests besides ASIC. ASIC quality for the best chips seems to still be a "lottery pick" and currently is not a factor in determining a chips true overclocking performance.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> so maybe getting up to 92c had something to do with it right? It seemed 1.4v was the sweet spot where extra voltage only raised temps and seemed to artifact more. Anything higher than 1.4v is too much for the stock cooler. I even have a sp120 high performance fan zip tied right next to it and an air conditioning right behind my pc. I removed the back door and now the ac air hits my card. I still was getting up to 92c. That was the highest I saw and only after like 3 valley runs. This was at 1.5v.
> 
> ftw420 if you are around. What voltages did you do that titan classified run at? with the high valley single card score?
> 
> I think it's great news that the TI bios didn't throttle one bit, even at 1.5v. That bios really is amazing. Until maybe the bios kingpin was talking about comes out that is the bios to use for voltages above 1.35.


For the 1500 core run the card was loading at 1.44 - 1.47V on the multimeter, although it was running at about -20°.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> For the 1500 core run the card was loading at 1.44 - 1.47V on the multimeter, although it was running at about -20°.


So how close are we to seeing the Titan lightning?


----------



## knusper

Just got my 780 Classy. Really nice card.

Crappy picture incoming...



Had a Ref. and SC before. Sold both and made some profit as somehow they were/are nearly impossible to get right now over here.









It's boosting to 1163 stock and does the 1228 stable at 1,62v. So far so good. A quick test at 1,3v gave me 1346 before running into the Powertarget.

Gonna do some more testing tomorrow as it's pretty hot in my room right now. Props for the thread and BIOS.


----------



## cowie

I don't know why one would bother with voltage before better cooling well that's what I would recommend


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knusper*
> 
> Just got my 780 Classy. Really nice card.
> 
> Crappy picture incoming...
> 
> 
> 
> Had a Ref. and SC before. Sold both and made some profit as somehow they were/are nearly impossible to get right now over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's boosting to 1163 stock and does the 1228 stable at 1,62v. So far so good. A quick test at 1,3v gave me 1346 before running into the Powertarget.
> 
> Gonna do some more testing tomorrow as it's pretty hot in my room right now. Props for the thread and BIOS.


Awesome. Once once we get some more members we can become official. I will keep posting all the results and info I find here and I wll create a sign up sheet once we get some more members.

Please post your results. I really want to see how mine compare.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> So how close are we to seeing the Titan lightning?


Still working on it, but haven't solved it yet. Have to go through my continuity testing again, the pins on the controller are too darn small...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knusper*
> 
> Just got my 780 Classy. Really nice card.
> 
> Crappy picture incoming...
> 
> 
> 
> Had a Ref. and SC before. Sold both and made some profit as somehow they were/are nearly impossible to get right now over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's boosting to 1163 stock and does the 1228 stable at 1,62v. So far so good. A quick test at 1,3v gave me 1346 before running into the Powertarget.
> 
> Gonna do some more testing tomorrow as it's pretty hot in my room right now. Props for the thread and BIOS.


Congrats on the card!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Still working on it, but haven't solved it yet. Have to go through my continuity testing again, the pins on the controller are too darn small...


Continued good luck on finding the issue. I can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Still working on it, but haven't solved it yet. Have to go through my continuity testing again, the pins on the controller are too darn small...


That's really amazing. I wish you luck.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Still working on it, but haven't solved it yet. Have to go through my continuity testing again, the pins on the controller are too darn small...


I give you credit I cant do that to a 1g card and knowing there is no more coming back .
Did it to some 88gt's with varying luck but I could never get them even if they lived to 24/7 use ever again.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> I give you credit I cant do that to a 1g card and knowing there is no more coming back .
> Did it to some 88gt's with varying luck but I could never get them even if they lived to 24/7 use ever again.


This one is like that too, it will never work again without a zombie board attached.
But I bought it for a benching card, so gotta try to squeeze the most out of it.


----------



## cowie

well I guess,I am going to wait a year at least to do mine(till faster card) but we all know its the only way to go to play with voltage on titan.
Hope you have the good luck your doing well so far


----------



## shremi

Really helpful thread







I just received my 780 classy and this thread is the place to get all of the info i hope we can get the official badge soon .


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Really helpful thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received my 780 classy and this thread is the place to get all of the info i hope we can get the official badge soon .


Thanks a lot. Ya I spoke to a mod yesterday and sent him the link. He is reviewing now. Hopefully more people get there cards and we can get a bunch more members. I think it's much better having our own thread. it's hard to talk about these cards in the 780 owner's club. I will keep adding all the info I find.

Once I get sli going I will post the results versus my old titans.

Do you guys think I could use my h100 to cool my card until blocks come. Could I do it without a special bracket.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Do you guys think I could use my h100 to cool my card until blocks come. Could I do it without a special bracket.


With a little bit of tweaking that should be possible once you have it bare how are the vrm's cooled?


----------



## Edge3903

What is the best ver of the display drives should we be using for a EVGA GTX 780 Classy running Win 8???

Is this the best one http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-preview-64bit-326.01-whql-driver.html?ClickID=akkrwalawtln5rakwzott9zoplrzspznssks]Driver Link ????


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge3903*
> 
> What is the best ver of the display drives should we be using for a EVGA GTX 780 Classy running Win 8???
> 
> Is this the best one http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-preview-64bit-326.01-whql-driver.html?ClickID=akkrwalawtln5rakwzott9zoplrzspznssks]Driver Link ????


http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/64408


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/64408


Thanks for the link, but I heard that these drivers are really buggy ATM.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge3903*
> 
> Thanks for the link, but I heard that these drivers are really buggy ATM.


Ahhh, I see. I am running them without issue, but results always vary.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, I am extremely curious about your second card. If the ASIC is higher, I am curious if you will get better clocks on air.


I really don't think ASIC matters. Someone with 3 780 SC ACX's just blew the lid off the Valley benchmark forum, posting the 3rd highest score using stock bios and on Air. His ASIC on his cards are

Card 1: 71.4
Card 2: 63.4
Card 3: 73.2

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/6880_20#post_20487359

It seems there is no formula regarding ASIC quality and performance.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I really don't think ASIC matters. Someone with 3 780 SC ACX's just blew the lid off the Valley benchmark forum, posting the 3rd highest score using stock bios and on Air. His ASIC on his cards are
> 
> Card 1: 71.4
> Card 2: 63.4
> Card 3: 73.2
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form/6880_20#post_20487359
> 
> It seems there is no formula regarding ASIC quality and performance.


There is something screwy about his score.


----------



## strong island 1

I just got some really nice scores in firestrike extreme. It's top 20 on the 3dmark website and the highest 780.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/700706


----------



## pharma57

I think his scores are valid. When I sli'd the same cards he is using my highest Valley score was 5506, 131.6 fps -- I'd expect him to gain at least 30 fps when running tri-sli.


----------



## pharma57

Strong Island1,

Very nice score! I think your going to have even more fun when your second card arrives!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Very nice score! I think your going to have even more fun when your second card arrives!


I have actually had it the whole time. I know it sounds wierd but I want the experience to last. I didn't want to just rush thru everything. Im having a lot of fun.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I have actually had it the whole time. I know it sounds wierd but I want the experience to last. I didn't want to just rush thru everything. Im having a lot of fun.


Oh I bet. I don't blame you at all.


----------



## zhrooms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Very nice score! I think your going to have even more fun when your second card arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have actually had it the whole time. I know it sounds wierd but I want the experience to last. I didn't want to just rush thru everything. Im having a lot of fun.
Click to expand...

As you still only use one card, is there a chance you might have a watt meter so you could check how much it actually uses? At for example 1.35v, compared to 1.212v, so people can estimate what PSU they need if they plan on overclocking the cards through the software.


----------



## pharma57

I don't have a watt meter but have gone up to 1.48v in Classfied SLI using EVbot without issue ... I've a 1200 watt Corsair AX, i7 3960x, multiple hdd/ssd. It could definitely go further but high video card temps begin to factor in when benchmarking.

As for planning it would probably the similar to someone using water blocks hoping to pull high volts with low temps.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhrooms*
> 
> As you still only use one card, is there a chance you might have a watt meter so you could check how much it actually uses? At for example 1.35v, compared to 1.212v, so people can estimate what PSU they need if they plan on overclocking the cards through the software.


Ya I am trying to get one today. Do you think a store like microcenter or home depot would have one. I will definitely have one this weekend and I will post all results in here. I will also install my second card and show some titan sli vs. classified sli.

I have a feeling with 2 cards at 1.4v and a 3930k at 1.6v I am using a ton of power.


----------



## strong island 1

What else do you guys think I can add to the OP to make this thread better. I think I can make it official now but I would love to make it better. I hope once more people get cards this thread will become more popular.

Also anyone with 680 and 770 Classified cards are welcome to join.


----------



## maarten12100

Maybe you should change the naming to EVGA GTX Classfied Kepler owner's Club.
Would be more clear than that subfix.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Maybe you should change the naming to EVGA GTX Classfied Kepler owner's Club.
> Would be more clear than that subfix.


ya that's a good idea. I am waiting for the reply back from the mod so I will change it all at once.

The memory on these cards is really impressing me. I am 3dmark11, firestrike and firestrike extreme stable at 7550mhz, which is +775. Valley I am stable at 7500mhz.

Last night I left far cry 3 running overnight at 1298 core and 7000mhz memory. I woke up and it was still running and the temps got up to 62c which isn't bad at 1.35v. I do have a spot fan pointed right at it though.

So for gaming I think I am stable at right about 1300 core and memory might go up to what I am stable in 3dmark 11 which is pretty amazing.

My titans would start artifacting at +125 on the memory. I would even get crashes at +100.


----------



## strong island 1

Ok so we got official status. So please anyone who owns the card post a picture in here and I will start making a sign up sheet.

I think it's really cool to have our own thread so we can discuss these cards exclusively and share all the info we get. I will keep adding to the OP as much as I can.


----------



## strong island 1

Just post a gpu-z validation link with your ocn username. A pisture would be good also. Here is mine. I created a sign up sheet so just post you link and photo and I will update it.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9yhqb/


----------



## Krayge

Evening everyone, I've been watching this thread since it's inception and was one of the lucky few to get this card when it went on sale in the UK on Monday. Have spent the last few nights having a play around to see what kind of results I can get out it and will be posting my findings soon but thought I'd get my validation in first.









GPU-Z Validation

Here's a quick snap of the card installed in my rig too: -


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> Evening everyone, I've been watching this thread since it's inception and was one of the lucky few to get this card when it went on sale in the UK on Monday. Have spent the last few nights having a play around to see what kind of results I can get out it and will be posting my findings soon but thought I'd get my validation in first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-Z Validation
> 
> Here's a quick snap of the card installed in my rig too: -


Cool I'm so happy we finally will get some members. I will add you to the list. Once the card is more available we should see more members. I hope you have fun with your card. it's the most fun I have ever had with a video card. I can't wait until we get some water blocks in.

Welcome to the club. Added to the list.


----------



## strong island 1

I'm going to try and put a signature together now but if anyone knows how to make a cool one that would be really helpful. Thanks.

So far the title is *Official EVGA Classfied Owner's Club*. If anyone has any suggestions on anything please let me know.


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Cool I'm so happy we finally will get some members. I will add you to the list. Once the card is more available we should see more members. I hope you have fun with your card. it's the most fun I have ever had with a video card. I can't wait until we get some water blocks in.


You and me both. I only recently built my first custom water cooling loop for my 2600K and that's been running sweetly for about 3 months now at [email protected] Definitely have the H20 bug now.

Anyway, results time. Below is what I've managed to come up with so far. I did dabble a little bit with the Skyn3t BIOS but went back to the factory after constantly getting artefacts one boost higher than the factory BIOS, might revisit it though as I'm finding combining a core and VRAM overclock is making me hit the PT limit constantly. Excuse the lack of screenshots of benchmarks, I'm going to run a couple of benches again now with known successful settings and post those soon too.

*Core Overclocking Results*


*VRAM Overclocking Results*


Edit: My System Specs
Intel Core i7 Sandy Bridge 2600K (4.8GHz @ 1.425v) (Under Water)
Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
Mushkin Redline 997000 2x4GB 1600MHz 7-8-7-24-1T
Corsair AX1200W


----------



## duppex

Hay Krayge

Where did you get your card from in the UK

I ordered one from Scan.co.uk on Tuesday and still not here









I have a feeling I am going to have to wait some time for my card so to keep my mind off the delay I going to order a 2nd 780 Classified + Asus maximus vi formula


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> You and me both. I only recently built my first custom water cooling loop for my 2600K and that's been running sweetly for about 3 months now at [email protected] Definitely have the H20 bug now.
> 
> Anyway, results time. Below is what I've managed to come up with so far. I did dabble a little bit with the Skyn3t BIOS but went back to the factory after constantly getting artefacts one boost higher than the factory BIOS, might revisit it though as I'm finding combining a core and VRAM overclock is making me hit the PT limit constantly. Excuse the lack of screenshots of benchmarks, I'm going to run a couple of benches again now with known successful settings and post those soon too.
> 
> Edit: My System Specs
> Intel Core i7 Sandy Bridge 2600K (4.8GHz @ 1.425v) (Under Water)
> Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
> Mushkin Redline 997000 2x4GB 1600MHz 7-8-7-24-1T
> Corsair AX1200W


Wow great info. Thanks a lot. +rep. I hope you can try the TI bios. I added it to the OP and attached below. It is the only bios that completely eliminates throttling no matter what voltages and overclocks you run. I would love to see if you agree.

Nvidia_GTX_780_-_80.10.36.00.01_-_'OC_edition_v00'.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> Hay Krayge
> Where did you get your card from in the UK
> I ordered one from Scan.co.uk on Tuesday and still not here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling I am going to have to wait some time for my card so to keep my mind off the delay I going to order a 2nd 780 Classified + Asus maximus vi formula


Hi there Duppex, I was watching the EU EVGA Shop and Scan.co.uk like a hawk for the last week. I checked Scan on Sunday night before I went to bed about midnight, then again when I got to work on Monday morning at 7:30am and they popped up as available for pre-order (expecting item today) so I ordered one immediately. My order was picked around 1pm in the afternoon and arrived on Tuesday morning.

My friend also ordered a card on Monday around 4pm in the afternoon and money left his account but he's still waiting on his card to be delivered as well. I suspect they sold out insanely quickly, the listing on Scan never actually changed from Pre-Order to buy as I kept checking throughout the day.

I suspect they'll get another delivery early next week, annoying but don't despair.


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Wow great info. Thanks a lot. +rep. I hope you can try the TI bios. I added it to the OP and attached below. It is the only bios that completely eliminates throttling no matter what voltages and overclocks you run. I would love to see if you agree.


Thanks, I'll give that BIOS a go now. Eager to see what combinations of core and memory overclocks I can pull off with uncapped power target. Cheers for the link.


----------



## duppex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> Hi there Duppex, I was watching the EU EVGA Shop and Scan.co.uk like a hawk for the last week. I checked Scan on Sunday night before I went to bed about midnight, then again when I got to work on Monday morning at 7:30am and they popped up as available for pre-order (expecting item today) so I ordered one immediately. My order was picked around 1pm in the afternoon and arrived on Tuesday morning.
> 
> My friend also ordered a card on Monday around 4pm in the afternoon and money left his account but he's still waiting on his card to be delivered as well. I suspect they sold out insanely quickly, the listing on Scan never actually changed from Pre-Order to buy as I kept checking throughout the day.
> 
> I suspect they'll get another delivery early next week, annoying but don't despair.


Thanks for the heads up

Keep the updates on your card coming:thumb:


----------



## smithyzbak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> You and me both. I only recently built my first custom water cooling loop for my 2600K and that's been running sweetly for about 3 months now at [email protected] Definitely have the H20 bug now.
> 
> Anyway, results time. Below is what I've managed to come up with so far. I did dabble a little bit with the Skyn3t BIOS but went back to the factory after constantly getting artefacts one boost higher than the factory BIOS, might revisit it though as I'm finding combining a core and VRAM overclock is making me hit the PT limit constantly. Excuse the lack of screenshots of benchmarks, I'm going to run a couple of benches again now with known successful settings and post those soon too.
> 
> Edit: My System Specs
> Intel Core i7 Sandy Bridge 2600K (4.8GHz @ 1.425v) (Under Water)
> Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
> Mushkin Redline 997000 2x4GB 1600MHz 7-8-7-24-1T
> Corsair AX1200W


From the charts, it seems you pushed the cards up to 1.35v. Did you use an evbot or the software overvolt tool provided in this thread to overvolt with and how were the temps going up to 1.35v?


----------



## pharma57

@Strong Island

*Official EVGA Classfied Owner's Club* -- the name sounds and looks good!









TI now has 3 vbios:

2 vbios are specifically made using the 780 SC ACX original (to download need to join their forum for $5/month).
1 vbios from the 780 SC bios (I think this is the one you linked above)

Hopefully he will make one from using original 780 Classy vbios.

When I saw Krayge's results I had to laugh ... I was doing the same thing yesterday (not as detailed) trying to figure out the effect of the other EvBot parameters and their upper limits. Great start for the forum and have a feeling that this forum will be crowded with a lot of Classy owners.


----------



## Krayge

Ok, so running the TI bios now. It would seem that the maximum stable speed my card is capable of at 1.35v is 1306. At 1319 I start seeing artefacts, I can complete a benchmark of Heaven fine but it's obviously not 100% stable. Going to try combining my 1306 clock with a memory overclock next.

Edit: The TI bios Strong Island posted.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> @Strong Island
> 
> *Official EVGA Classfied Owner's Club* -- the name sounds and looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TI now has 3 vbios:
> 
> 2 vbios are specifically made using the 780 SC ACX original (to download need to join their forum for $5/month).
> 1 vbios from the 780 SC bios (I think this is the one you linked above)
> 
> Hopefully he will make one from using original 780 Classy vbios.
> 
> When I saw Krayge's results I had to laugh ... I was doing the same thing yesterday (not as detailed) trying to figure out the effect of the other EvBot parameters and their upper limits. Great start for the forum and have a feeling that this forum will be crowded with a lot of Classy owners.


Ya the power% reports funny using the TI bios but it is the only bios that hasn't throttled for me yet so it is the one I am sticking with for now. I need someone else to try it to see if I am right. Kingpin told me a week ago that a bios would be coming out in a week that would allow us to get the most out of our cards. i hope we see it soon.

If anyone has a gpuz link please post it so we can get more members.


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> When I saw Krayge's results I had to laugh ... I was doing the same thing yesterday (not as detailed) trying to figure out the effect of the other EvBot parameters and their upper limits.


hehe, I literally can't help myself.


----------



## pharma57

I was just reading at the TI forum and believe the one you linked above is not based on an eVGA bios but another vendor. The newest one TI posted today (EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.3A.00.80) so far is sweet and think it may be modded from a newer bios eVGA started including in the SC ACX model. No throttling so far!


----------



## Krayge

Ok, some benchmark results.

*RIG*
Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4.8GHz. 1.425v (under water)
2x 4GB Mushkin 997000 1600Mhz 7-8-7-24-1T
Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
Corsair AX1200
Windows 8 Pro 64-bit

*GPU Settings*
TI Bios
NVVDD 1.35v
FBVDD 1.80v
GPU Clock Offset +406MHz
Mem Clock Offset +750MHz
Boost Clock 1306MHz
Memory Clock 7516MHz

*Heaven Benchmark 1080p*


*Valley Benchmark 1080p*


*Firestrike Benchmark*


*Firestrike Extreme Benchmark*


That's it from me for tonight, 2am here in the UK. Might give that newer TI bios a go tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> @Strong Island
> 
> *Official EVGA Classfied Owner's Club* -- the name sounds and looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TI now has 3 vbios:
> 
> *2 vbios are specifically made using the 780 SC ACX original (to download need to join their forum for $5/month).*
> 1 vbios from the 780 SC bios (I think this is the one you linked above)
> 
> Hopefully he will make one from using original 780 Classy vbios.
> 
> When I saw Krayge's results I had to laugh ... I was doing the same thing yesterday (not as detailed) trying to figure out the effect of the other EvBot parameters and their upper limits. Great start for the forum and have a feeling that this forum will be crowded with a lot of Classy owners.


Don't spread misinformation you have to register and have 10 useful posts checked by an admin but you are not required to pay you can however speed up the process by purchasing a membership but it is not mandatory.


----------



## pharma57

maarten12100,

Thanks for correcting me. That is good information to know.
Remember if you purchase a 1 month membership via PayPal it's a recurring monthly payment so will need to change inside PayPal afterwards if you only want for 1 month.


----------



## pharma57

Nice Krayge! Strong Island will have benchmarks to compare against!


----------



## pharma57

Gave the new TI vbios a try ... with the older TI SC ACX bios I was not able to exceed GPU @1302 with software tool or EvBot and complete Valley benchmark. With this new vbios the cards definitely react better to small changes in voltage,and there's hardly any artifacts and absolutely no throttling. I still have a lot of headroom left and believe 1400 Ghz is possible on air with this modded vbios. It's getting late here and so will catch some zzzzz's......

Valley Extreme HD @ GPU 1319.5 / MEM 1752.8

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/lc3h.png/


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Gave the new TI vbios a try ... with the older TI SC ACX bios I was not able to exceed GPU @1302 with software tool or EvBot. With this new vbios the cards definitely react better to small changes in voltage and there's hardly any artifacts and absolutely no throttling. I still have a lot of headroom left and believe 1400 Ghz is possible on air with this modded vbios. It's getting late here and so will catch some zzzzz's......
> 
> Valley Extreme HD @ GPU 1319.5 / MEM 1752.8
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/547/lc3h.png/


which cards do you have. Can you post your gpuz so I can add you.


----------



## strong island 1

this is the highest I have gotten with one card so far.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Given Official Status.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> which cards do you have. Can you post your gpuz so I can add you.


Sorry, I should have mentioned before I'm currently running 2 eVGA 780 Classifieds. I've added the gpu-z verification link below.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6ymmk/

ASIC:

Card 1 67.1 %
Card 2 73.9 %


----------



## pharma57

That's a really good score, Strong Island! Definitely Titan territory.









God I love these cards!


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Wow great info. Thanks a lot. +rep. I hope you can try the TI bios. I added it to the OP and attached below. It is the only bios that completely eliminates throttling no matter what voltages and overclocks you run. I would love to see if you agree.
> 
> Nvidia_GTX_780_-_80.10.36.00.01_-_'OC_edition_v00'.zip 131k .zip file


Is this better then Sky's BIOS you think Strong? Also, Strong, what video drives should we be using? I just got my new PC put together last night and will be getting some pix up of my GTX 780 Classy to become a form member later tonight.


----------



## Krayge

Thanks for the recommendation of the newer TI bios Pharma. It actually took me a few minutes to actually decode what the TI stood for, never heard of it before today! Anyway, I signed up, got 5 posts and downloaded the latest modified SC ACX bios from there and gave it a whirl. It does feel ever so slightly better in that I'm seeing less artifacts. That said, I only managed to bump up to either 1319 or 3006 from 1297 on the clock before the artifacts started setting in again. Really at the limits with the 1.35 volt cap, I could easily get a higher clock with EV bot so might invest in one of those.

Anyway, more updates!

*ASIC Quality* (not sure if this makes much difference)


I also thought I'd try a couple of suicide runs just for kicks. These are with the highest settings (memory could possibly go a bit higher) I could complete a test with. They are by no means stable and I had tons of artifacts throughout the benches however I'm submitting them as with a bit more voltage (EVBot) I'm sure they could be made stable. Heaven seems to be a harder nut to crack whereas I can run the clocks much higher on Valley without the driver crashing.

*Heaven Suicide Run*
Core @ 1332Mhz, 1.35v
Memory @ 7516Mhz, 1.75v


*Valley Suicide Run*
Core @ 1358Mhz, 1.35v
Memory @ 7516Mhz, 1.80v


Strong Island stills seems to be beating down my Valley score by a full 5 FPS. Could this just be down to the processor he is/you are using? 3930K vs 2600K(4.8GHz)? Or maybe is it to do with the fact you're using Windows 7 and I'm using Windows 8 (both 64-bit)? What does everyone think? I might just re-install Windows 7 and run the same benches and settings to see if it makes any difference. Might prove interesting.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation of the newer TI bios Pharma. It actually took me a few minutes to actually decode what the TI stood for, never heard of it before today! Anyway, I signed up, got 5 posts and downloaded the latest modified SC ACX bios from there and gave it a whirl. It does feel ever so slightly better in that I'm seeing less artifacts. That said, I only managed to bump up to either 1319 or 3006 from 1297 on the clock before the artifacts started setting in again. Really at the limits with the 1.35 volt cap, I could easily get a higher clock with EV bot so might invest in one of those.
> 
> Anyway, more updates!
> 
> *ASIC Quality* (not sure if this makes much difference)
> 
> 
> I also thought I'd try a couple of suicide runs just for kicks. These are with the highest settings (memory could possibly go a bit higher) I could complete a test with. They are by no means stable and I had tons of artifacts throughout the benches however I'm submitting them as with a bit more voltage (EVBot) I'm sure they could be made stable. Heaven seems to be a harder nut to crack whereas I can run the clocks much higher on Valley without the driver crashing.
> 
> *Heaven Suicide Run*
> Core @ 1332Mhz, 1.35v
> Memory @ 7516Mhz, 1.75v
> 
> 
> *Valley Suicide Run*
> Core @ 1358Mhz, 1.35v
> Memory @ 7516Mhz, 1.80v
> 
> 
> Strong Island stills seems to be beating down my Valley score by a full 5 FPS. Could this just be down to the processor he is/you are using? 3930K vs 2600K(4.8GHz)? Or maybe is it to do with the fact you're using Windows 7 and I'm using Windows 8 (both 64-bit)? What does everyone think? I might just re-install Windows 7 and run the same benches and settings to see if it makes any difference. Might prove interesting.


When I had my Titan, I gained about 2 FPS in valley going from Windows 8 to Windows 7.


----------



## frankietown

am i the only one scared to overclock my card?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> am i the only one scared to overclock my card?


Yes, this is OCN.
There is not much that can go wrong just look for the sweet spot on your card


----------



## Krayge

Well, it would have been nice to be able to report that the last couple of hours re-installing Windows 7 and all the updates just to see if the operating system did actually make a difference to Valley benchmark scores were worth it.... Sadly, the difference was a mere tenth of a frame-per-second, bah!

Oh well, at least that topic has been explored, and as a plus, I now have a working W7 partition to hand.

*Valley Suicide Run under Windows 8 x64*


*Valley Suicide Run under Windows 7 x64*


Next stop, finding the sweet spot for my card. Shouldn't take too long with the wealth of data I've accumulated over the past few days.


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> am i the only one scared to overclock my card?


Go on, live a little!


----------



## knusper

Haven't had much time this weekend so no excessive benching. I will catch up on this in the next few days and I got two more cards coming.









In the mean time please add me to the list: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cd2mm/


----------



## Edge3903

Here you go....this is my app to be in the GTX 780 Classy Club!!!! I haven't OC the card yet....I just build the new rig 2 nights ago...Letting it burn in a little before I start to OC anything.

GPU-Z Link

Here are my pix of the card with that sweet back plate action!!!!





Sorry I had to fix the GPU-Z Link


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge3903*
> 
> Here you go....this is my app to be in the GTX 780 Classy Club!!!! I haven't OC the card yet....I just build



That is a really high ASIC wanna try to beat Kingping with that?


----------



## thestache

So in other words you guys are only hitting around 1300-1350mhz on the core with 1.35v?


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> So in other words you guys are only hitting around 1300-1350mhz on the core with 1.35v?


So far, 1300+, don't think anyone has had anything below that.

Unrelated, I just noticed both Pharma and Strong Island have been running their Valley benchmarks with the Extreme HD preset whereas I've been running custom. I'll run the Extreme HD preset when I get in this evening and see if this bumps my FPS a little.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> So far, 1300+, don't think anyone has had anything below that.
> 
> Unrelated, I just noticed both Pharma and Strong Island have been running their Valley benchmarks with the Extreme HD preset whereas I've been running custom. I'll run the Extreme HD preset when I get in this evening and see if this bumps my FPS a little.


The Extreme preset is the way to run the benchmark. Also, in the Nvidia control panel pull the slider from Quality over to Performance. That should give you comparable results to what most people are doing in Valley.


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> The Extreme preset is the way to run the benchmark. Also, in the Nvidia control panel pull the slider from Quality over to Performance. That should give you comparable results to what most people are doing in Valley.


Will try that option in the NV control panel too, rep+.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> I also thought I'd try a couple of suicide runs just for kicks. These are with the highest settings (memory could possibly go a bit higher) I could complete a test with. They are by no means stable and I had tons of artifacts throughout the benches however I'm submitting them as with a bit more voltage (EVBot) I'm sure they could be made stable. Heaven seems to be a harder nut to crack whereas I can run the clocks much higher on Valley without the driver crashing.
> 
> *Heaven Suicide Run*
> Core @ 1332Mhz, 1.35v
> Memory @ 7516Mhz, 1.75v
> 
> 
> *Valley Suicide Run*
> Core @ 1358Mhz, 1.35v
> Memory @ 7516Mhz, 1.80v
> 
> 
> Strong Island stills seems to be beating down my Valley score by a full 5 FPS. Could this just be down to the processor he is/you are using? 3930K vs 2600K(4.8GHz)? Or maybe is it to do with the fact you're using Windows 7 and I'm using Windows 8 (both 64-bit)? What does everyone think? I might just re-install Windows 7 and run the same benches and settings to see if it makes any difference. Might prove interesting.


I like your Suicide runs! Shows you've got the guts it takes to be a EVGA Classified Owner's Club member!









Once the Valley Benchmark thread re-opens you should definitely post your result there as well for ranking ....








Not sure, but looking at your desktop background it looks like you have Aero desktop theme. You might gain alittle performance during benchmarking by changing the desktop theme to the "Windows 7 Basic theme".

Well done!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation of the newer TI bios Pharma. It actually took me a few minutes to actually decode what the TI stood for, never heard of it before today! Anyway, I signed up, got 5 posts and downloaded the latest modified SC ACX bios from there and gave it a whirl. It does feel ever so slightly better in that I'm seeing less artifacts. That said, I only managed to bump up to either 1319 or 3006 from 1297 on the clock before the artifacts started setting in again. Really at the limits with the 1.35 volt cap, I could easily get a higher clock with EV bot so might invest in one of those.
> 
> Anyway, more updates!
> 
> *ASIC Quality* (not sure if this makes much difference)
> 
> 
> I also thought I'd try a couple of suicide runs just for kicks. These are with the highest settings (memory could possibly go a bit higher) I could complete a test with. They are by no means stable and I had tons of artifacts throughout the benches however I'm submitting them as with a bit more voltage (EVBot) I'm sure they could be made stable. Heaven seems to be a harder nut to crack whereas I can run the clocks much higher on Valley without the driver crashing.
> 
> *Heaven Suicide Run*
> Core @ 1332Mhz, 1.35v
> Memory @ 7516Mhz, 1.75v
> 
> 
> *Valley Suicide Run*
> Core @ 1358Mhz, 1.35v
> Memory @ 7516Mhz, 1.80v
> 
> 
> Strong Island stills seems to be beating down my Valley score by a full 5 FPS. Could this just be down to the processor he is/you are using? 3930K vs 2600K(4.8GHz)? Or maybe is it to do with the fact you're using Windows 7 and I'm using Windows 8 (both 64-bit)? What does everyone think? I might just re-install Windows 7 and run the same benches and settings to see if it makes any difference. Might prove interesting.


It could be your preset and the nvidia control panel tweeks. Because we are both running similar clocks. My highest valley run was 1359 and 7500mem and my 3930k was at 5.0ghz. Also make sure you close precision x. I really tweaked everything I could to get that score.

Also please invest in an evbot. it's so cool. I haven't even used the software overvoltage since I bought it. I thought it was going to be annoying re-applying the settings everytime but you only have to if the card shut's off. On reboots since you are applying at a hardware level it does not reset settings. plus it has different profiles you can save.

It also has another setting the software doesn't called ocp which I change from normal to extreme. not sure if it helps yet. also it controls 4 gpu's at once. it can also oc a cpu with a evga motherboard. You have to flash it specially for gpu use only and also flash it with the 780 firmware. All instructions are in the OP.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> So in other words you guys are only hitting around 1300-1350mhz on the core with 1.35v?


ya right about 1350 for benchmarks. So far I am 1300core and 7000mem stable for gaming which I think is way above 780 averages. The memory overclocks on this card are pretty insane. My memory is 3dmark11 and firestrike and extreme stable at 7550mhz, I just haven't tried that high in gaming but usually 3dmark11 is a really good memory test.

You also have to remember we are all doing this on air cooling. With high voltages we should see some improvments with waterblocks and huge improvements with DICE/LN2. This card really is built for that.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Given Official Status.


thank you very much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge3903*
> 
> Is this better then Sky's BIOS you think Strong? Also, Strong, what video drives should we be using? I just got my new PC put together last night and will be getting some pix up of my GTX 780 Classy to become a form member later tonight.


I haven't tried that one yet. I actually took a break yesterday. I was going non stop with the card for like a week and needed a break.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> am i the only one scared to overclock my card?


I kinda know what you mean. My heart was beating like crazy the first time I really pushed the voltages. Do you have a gpu-z link for your card. I will update the list as soon as I get home.


----------



## pharma57

Best to-date GPU's @ 1.36250V and default memory & pci-e voltages. I seem to get the best OC's when the GPU with lowest ASIC (67.1) is in first PCI-e slot.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/6b1d.png/


----------



## strong island 1

Wow that's a really nice score. My titans both at 1202mhz which is really high for them scored 140fps. I think your score would have been top 10 dual cards if the thread was still open. My goal is to beat 140fps when I hook up my second card. i have to beat my titans


----------



## frankietown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> thank you very much.
> I haven't tried that one yet. I actually took a break yesterday. I was going non stop with the card for like a week and needed a break.
> I kinda know what you mean. My heart was beating like crazy the first time I really pushed the voltages. Do you have a gpu-z link for your card. I will update the list as soon as I get home.


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ekyyd/


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Wow that's a really nice score. My titans both at 1202mhz which is really high for them scored 140fps. I think your score would have been top 10 dual cards if the thread was still open. My goal is to beat 140fps when I hook up my second card. i have to beat my titans


You'll beat your titans! One thing to keep in mind when benching is your Classified's will probably give you optimum performance once eVGA and Nvidia have a solution for the Classified's custom VRM issue. Should be soon according to JacobF (eVGA Prod Mgr).


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> It could be your preset and the nvidia control panel tweeks. Because we are both running similar clocks. My highest valley run was 1359 and 7500mem and my 3930k was at 5.0ghz. Also make sure you close precision x. I really tweaked everything I could to get that score.
> Also please invest in an evbot. it's so cool. ...


I just ran another test under the Extreme HD preset with the Texture Filtering Quality set to High Performance under the NV Control Panel as well. Didn't try closing Precision X but will try that next. I've included my result below, it definitely did the trick!

Definitely investing in an EV Bot once they become available on the EU shop again as I will most certainly be going to water. On another note, I am wondering if perhaps the amount of artefacts I'm seeing could be related to my temperatures rather than my overclocks as when I start a benchmark and the temps are low I rarely see any, but as they get up past the 75c mark I see considerably more. Food for thought?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Best to-date GPU's @ 1.36250V and default memory & pci-e voltages. I seem to get the best OC's when the GPU with lowest ASIC (67.1) is in first PCI-e slot.


Very nice score indeed.









Edit: Forgot to actually post my score.

*Revised Valley Suicide Run*

Preset: Extreme HD
Core Voltage: 1.35v
Core Offset: +340
Boost Clock: 1358MHz
Memory Voltage: 1.7v
Memory Offset: +700
Memory Clock: 7408MHz

Nvidia Control Panel Settings
> Power Management Mode - Prefer Max Performance
> Texture Filtering - Quality set to High Performance
> VSync - Off


----------



## pharma57

When I started to get artifacts I slightly increased the voltage on-the-fly with EvBot until they disappeared. I think when you're able to apply more voltage they should disappear but at the expense of increased temps. During my Valley run above the temps never peaked 80c ... I noticed when I was waiting for my score to appear they did increase to 83c max. We still have a lot of headroom since the ceiling for this GPU is 95c.

Best time for my benching is in the early evening since ambient temps are about 27-28c during the day. I also use a desk fan positioned outside and below the case pointed at the GPU's fan intake during benchmarking.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> I just ran another test under the Extreme HD preset with the Texture Filtering Quality set to High Performance under the NV Control Panel as well. Didn't try closing Precision X but will try that next. I've included my result below, it definitely did the trick!
> 
> Definitely investing in an EV Bot once they become available on the EU shop again as I will most certainly be going to water. On another note, I am wondering if perhaps the amount of artefacts I'm seeing could be related to my temperatures rather than my overclocks as when I start a benchmark and the temps are low I rarely see any, but as they get up past the 75c mark I see considerably more. Food for thought?
> Very nice score indeed.


I agree. When the benchmark first starts I don't see a lot of artifacts and then once the temps start rising I see a lot more. This leads me to believe if we could get these cards really cold the high voltages will scale a lot better and we could see some crazy scores. Because even at like 1372 and 1400 I don't crash right away, but temps start going up and I artifact like crazy and then I crash. if we could get these really cold we could push the volts to like 1.5v. I think anything above 1.4v with the temps we are getting actually hurts the cards more than helps. The temps get too crazy. I am learning how to insulate my motherboard and graphic card now and I am going to buy an LN2/Dice pot and try to see how far I could push my card. I will probably start with DICE because you don't need one of those dewer containers which I heard are pretty expensive for keeping the LN2.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just ran another test under the Extreme HD preset with the Texture Filtering Quality set to High Performance under the NV Control Panel as well. Didn't try closing Precision X but will try that next. I've included my result below, it definitely did the trick!
> 
> Definitely investing in an EV Bot once they become available on the EU shop again as I will most certainly be going to water. On another note, I am wondering if perhaps the amount of artefacts I'm seeing could be related to my temperatures rather than my overclocks as when I start a benchmark and the temps are low I rarely see any, but as they get up past the 75c mark I see considerably more. Food for thought?
> Very nice score indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Forgot to actually post my score.
> 
> *Revised Valley Suicide Run*
> 
> Preset: Extreme HD
> Core Voltage: 1.35v
> Core Offset: +340
> Boost Clock: 1358MHz
> Memory Voltage: 1.7v
> Memory Offset: +700
> Memory Clock: 7408MHz
> 
> Nvidia Control Panel Settings
> > Power Management Mode - Prefer Max Performance
> > Texture Filtering - Quality set to High Performance
> > VSync - Off


Oh yeah, great score!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Wow that's a really nice score. My titans both at 1202mhz which is really high for them scored 140fps. I think your score would have been top 10 dual cards if the thread was still open. My goal is to beat 140fps when I hook up my second card. i have to beat my titans


Can you imagine how insane a Titan classified would be???


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> When I started to get artifacts I slightly increased the voltage on-the-fly with EvBot until they disappeared. I think when you're able to apply more voltage they should disappear but at the expense of increased temps. During my Valley run above the temps never peaked 80c ... I noticed when I was waiting for my score to appear they did increase to 83c max. We still have a lot of headroom since the ceiling for this GPU is 95c.
> 
> Best time for my benching is in the early evening since ambient temps are about 27-28c during the day. I also use a desk fan positioned outside and below the case pointed at the GPU's fan intake during benchmarking.


Hmm, whilst the headroom is 95c perhaps the thermal pads and paste might not be as effective as they could be. When I get the waterblock I'll take a look but I don't really fancy taking my card out of commission until then. Would it be possible to use CLU paste on the GPU or is it a bit risky as it's metal-based? I used it on my CPU and definitely can't complain about my temps. I could probably use a bit more airflow to the card as well, even with the side panel off the air might be being recycled a little and not as cool as it could be. Thankfully it's a heck of a lot cooler in the UK this evening than it has been over the past two weeks. Funny to be complaining about the amazing weather outdoors when all I want is typical cold English weather to lower my OC temps haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I agree. When the benchmark first starts I don't see a lot of artifacts and then once the temps start rising I see a lot more. This leads me to believe if we could get these cards really cold the high voltages will scale a lot better and we could see some crazy scores. Because even at like 1372 and 1400 I don't crash right away, but temps start going up and I artifact like crazy and then I crash. if we could get these really cold we could push the volts to like 1.5v. I think anything above 1.4v with the temps we are getting actually hurts the cards more than helps. The temps get too crazy. I am learning how to insulate my motherboard and graphic card now and I am going to buy an LN2/Dice pot and try to see how far I could push my card. I will probably start with DICE because you don't need one of those dewer containers which I heard are pretty expensive for keeping the LN2.


You're brave! I'd love to try LN2 or DICE for that matter at least once, but definitely with some old throw-away card. And now a brand new shiny £600 one! Back to temps, yeah I think less heat will really help here, c'mon where is that waterblock?!

Anyway, just got an even better score in Valley, watch out Strong!









*Revision Two Valley Suicide Run*

Preset: Extreme HD
Core Voltage: 1.35v
Core Offset: +340
Boost Clock: 1358MHz
Memory Voltage: 1.8v (upped to max)
Memory Offset: +765 (added +65)
Memory Clock: 7538MHz (+130Mhz)

Nvidia Control Panel Settings
> Power Management Mode - Prefer Max Performance
> Texture Filtering - Quality set to High Performance
> VSync - Off

Windows
Control Panel > System > Advanced System Settings > Performance Settings > Adjust for Best Performance
Precision X > Closed


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> I just ran another test under the Extreme HD preset with the Texture Filtering Quality set to High Performance under the NV Control Panel as well. Didn't try closing Precision X but will try that next. I've included my result below, it definitely did the trick!
> 
> Definitely investing in an EV Bot once they become available on the EU shop again as I will most certainly be going to water. On another note, I am wondering if perhaps the amount of artefacts I'm seeing could be related to my temperatures rather than my overclocks as when I start a benchmark and the temps are low I rarely see any, but as they get up past the 75c mark I see considerably more. Food for thought?
> Very nice score indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Forgot to actually post my score.
> 
> *Revised Valley Suicide Run*
> 
> Preset: Extreme HD
> Core Voltage: 1.35v
> Core Offset: +340
> Boost Clock: 1358MHz
> Memory Voltage: 1.7v
> Memory Offset: +700
> Memory Clock: 7408MHz
> 
> Nvidia Control Panel Settings
> > Power Management Mode - Prefer Max Performance
> > Texture Filtering - Quality set to High Performance
> > VSync - Off


Also make sure to set it to "single display performance mode". Also make sure to only have one monitor plugged in. Also I think my 3930k probably does make a small difference. Also I enabled pcie 3.0 which helped my score a little bit. The RIVE & 3930k definitely gets the most out of gpu's.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Oh yeah, great score!
> Can you imagine how insane a Titan classified would be???


It would be insane. I'm really interested to see ftw 420's results. he really is talented.


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Also make sure to set it to "single display performance mode". Also make sure to only have one monitor plugged in. Also I think my 3930k probably does make a small difference. Also I enabled pcie 3.0 which helped my score a little bit. The RIVE & 3930k definitely gets the most out of gpu's.


Thanks for that, I noticed that setting and already changed it when I was adjusting the Texture Filtering Quality option so no more gains to be made there sadly. Only one glorious PB278Q here so that's covered too. I dare say your setup might be giving you a tiny boost and still reckon the OS might be a factor. Going to try a run in W7 with all those new tweaks in mind and report back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Oh yeah, great score!
> Can you imagine how insane a Titan classified would be???


Thanks very much!
Will be interesting to see if Nvidia ever decide to list the block on manufacturer's customising the Titan. One can hope, although I don't think I'd ever stretch to accommodating what would surely be a £1000+ card. I got my new Classy and Monitor for the same sum!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya right about 1350 for benchmarks. So far I am 1300core and 7000mem stable for gaming which I think is way above 780 averages. The memory overclocks on this card are pretty insane. My memory is 3dmark11 and firestrike and extreme stable at 7550mhz, I just haven't tried that high in gaming but usually 3dmark11 is a really good memory test.
> 
> You also have to remember we are all doing this on air cooling. With high voltages we should see some improvments with waterblocks and huge improvements with DICE/LN2. This card really is built for that.


One thing I noticed with my Titan is that 3dmark11 is very taxing on the memory. If you don't see artifacts in that bench at all, your memory is stable in everything else.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> One thing I noticed with my Titan is that 3dmark11 is very taxing on the memory. If you don't see artifacts in that bench at all, your memory is stable in everything else.


ya 3dmark11 is a great test for memory stability. My titan used to artifact at +125. at +775 I don't see any artifacts, same as firestrike and extreme. Valley I had to go down to +750 because any higher and the power percentage starts throttling and my score drops really fast. The highest I have gamed at is 7000mhz.

I thought I was going to be impressed by the core clocks on this card but I am more impressed by the memory clocks. I think that higher memory bandwidth could be more beneficial than a higher core clock with 2 or 3 cards.


----------



## Krayge

@Strong - I've pretty much exhausted Heaven and Valley but haven't played around much with 3DMark and 3DMark11, and you seem to think they are the best tests for core and memory clock stability independently. Which benchmarks and settings would you suggest running as I haven't used them as extensively as you it would seem. I have the full versions of both software. Should I run all the tests in 3DMark11? Cheers mate.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> @Strong - I've pretty much exhausted Heaven and Valley but haven't played around much with 3DMark and 3DMark11, and you seem to think they are the best tests for core and memory clock stability independently. Which benchmarks and settings would you suggest running as I haven't used them as extensively as you it would seem. I have the full versions of both software. Should I run all the tests in 3DMark11? Cheers mate.


I only have the free version of 3dmark11. but I run the performance preset and without the demo. I always try to run the presets based on what they use in the official threads so you can compare your score, otherwise it will be way off.

With 3dmark I go to the tests tab and I run firestrike without touching any settings. And then under the same tests tab you can check the extreme box and do firestrike extreme.

You will see it's much different and you will have to lower overclocks compared with Valley. I think 3dmark firestrike extreme is a great test for overall stability and 3dmark11 is great for memory stability. 3dmark11 will also push the power percentage very high.


----------



## strong island 1

Ok I updated the owner's list. Hopefully once more cards arrive we will get more members. If I missed anyone please let me know.

If anyone is out there please post your gpuz link so I can add you.

@ shremi, I never got your link.

I'm going to post around the web and try and get more members.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> So far, 1300+, don't think anyone has had anything below that.
> 
> Unrelated, I just noticed both Pharma and Strong Island have been running their Valley benchmarks with the Extreme HD preset whereas I've been running custom. I'll run the Extreme HD preset when I get in this evening and see if this bumps my FPS a little.


Alright thanks, so pretty much the best scores I'm seeing are on par with a GTX Titan like mine at 1202mhz and 7200mhz memory.

Guess this is a easy/cheaper way to get a lot of performance if you can't find any good clocking GTX Titans.


----------



## devilhead

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=25858&postcount=28
crazy crazy....


----------



## pharma57

Good News for Classified Owners! The latest Nvidia driver 326.41-desktop-win8-win7-winvista fixes the "VRM issue" caused by the new custom VRM found in Classifieds. Expect to see lower voltages and better overclocking result in huge increases in benchmarking scores.







I just tested using the software tool alone and saw my 3DMark2013 exceed my previous highest EvBot score! Time to play ....


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Good News for Classified Owners! The latest Nvidia driver 326.41-desktop-win8-win7-winvista fixes the "VRM issue" caused by the new custom VRM found in Classifieds. Expect to see lower voltages and better overclocking result in huge increases in benchmarking scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just tested using the software tool alone and saw my 3DMark2013 exceed my previous highest EvBot score! Time to play ....


Maybe I missed it but I didn't read that anywhere about that beta driver. But Ill test it now with the same settings and see what happens.


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=25858&postcount=28
> crazy crazy....


Mother of... that's insane. Excellent work My KIngp|n!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Good News for Classified Owners! The latest Nvidia driver 326.41-desktop-win8-win7-winvista fixes the "VRM issue" caused by the new custom VRM found in Classifieds. Expect to see lower voltages and better overclocking result in huge increases in benchmarking scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just tested using the software tool alone and saw my 3DMark2013 exceed my previous highest EvBot score! Time to play ....


All over this! Let's see what it can do.


----------



## pharma57

Previous high was 18037 and needed to use EvBot to get higher voltages (1.37v). The score below I only used the software tool and applied 1.35v for a score of 18135 !









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/yeu.png/


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Yup, as mentioned 326.41 BETA driver has an important fix for the 780 Classified. Highly recommended to use this driver.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Yup, as mentioned 326.41 BETA driver has an important fix for the 780 Classified. Highly recommended to use this driver.


No changes to the 770 classified then?


----------



## Krayge

*FireStrike & FireStrike Extreme Gains*

The offsets are different as they were run under two different BIOS' however the clock and memory speeds are identical at 1306 and 7516 MHz respectively. All voltages identical in both sets of tests too.

+116 point gain in FireStrike and +73 point gain in FireStrike Extreme. Going to test Valley next, then go for some higher records in 3DMark as haven't tried FireStrike with the newer BIOS, which clocks higher.

*FireStrike with 320.49 Driver*


*FireStrike with 326.41 Driver*


*FireStrike Extreme with 320.49 Driver*


*FireStrike Extreme with 326.41 Driver*


----------



## Arizonian

If your a bencher the [OFFICIAL]--- Top 30 --- Unigine 'Valley' Benchmark 1.0 is reopened.


----------



## Krayge

New Beta driver made next to no difference for me in the Valley benchmark.

*Valley with 320.49 Driver*


*Valley with 326.41 Driver*


----------



## Krayge

Persistance is key.









I upped the memory offset from +765 to +815 as I managed to get a stable pass in 3DMark11 yesterday evening and also adjusted the "Image Settings with Preview" slider in the NV Control Panel to Performance. Not sure why I never changed it from the default.









Anyway, without further a do...

*New Personal Best in Valley Benchmark*


----------



## pharma57

Fantastic Krayge! I do think you might have a top 5 score ... when they open the Valley Benchmark thread again you should submit that score!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> Persistance is key.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I upped the memory offset from +765 to +815 as I managed to get a stable pass in 3DMark11 yesterday evening and also adjusted the "Image Settings with Preview" slider in the NV Control Panel to Performance. Not sure why I never changed it from the default.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, without further a do...
> 
> *New Personal Best in Valley Benchmark*


Nice score man. You beat me by .1. I finally get into the top 3 and you knock me out. Hah just kidding. Congrats. These cards are amazing right? Hopefully tonight with the new bios and new drivers I can up my score. Were starting to slowly creep into the top spots held by titans. if you look at the single card list, it's really funny to see my 780 so high up among all the titans.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Fantastic Krayge! I do think you might have a top 5 score ... when they open the Valley Benchmark thread again you should submit that score!


No that's top 3 single card. He just beat mine by .1. The Valley thread is back up already.


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Nice score man. You beat me by .1. I finally get into the top 3 and you knock me out. Hah just kidding. Congrats. These cards are amazing right? Hopefully tonight with the new bios and new drivers I can up my score. Were starting to slowly creep into the top spots held by titans. if you look at the single card list, it's really funny to see my 780 so high up among all the titans.


Yeah, sorry man, didn't mean to steal your thunder. I still reckon your card is better than mine though as you managed a pass at 1371 didn't you? 1359 is the absolute limit I can even with no memory overclock. I reckon if you take your memory offset up a couple more notches you can reclaim that spot again. I can just about scrape through Valley with my current settings.

These cards really are incredible, I think that much is obvious. As you say, it's odd being up there with Titans and even beating out SLI and CF setups. Kudos.


----------



## strong island 1

Hey do you guys think this club should be called the "EVGA GTX 780 Classified Club." Or do you guys like it the way it is? I would hate to exclude other classified owner's but were not getting many 770 and 680 people in here. It's up to you guys. or maybe we can wait to see. We have to make NoDoz a member though. He has been around since the beginning. I am hoping once more cards come out we get more members. I am going to post in the EVGA forums to try and get more.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> Yeah, sorry man, didn't mean to steal your thunder. I still reckon your card is better than mine though as you managed a pass at 1371 didn't you? 1359 is the absolute limit I can even with no memory overclock. I reckon if you take your memory offset up a couple more notches you can reclaim that spot again. I can just about scrape through Valley with my current settings.
> 
> These cards really are incredible, I think that much is obvious. As you say, it's odd being up there with Titans and even beating out SLI and CF setups. Kudos.


No I'm completely joking. I hope I didn't come accross as a jerk. I am really happy for you. I hope everyone who buys this card gets an amazing one. It is pretty crazy to see we are ahead of some 680 and 7970 sli setups.

This card is making me itch to try DICE so bad but I am a little nervous. it's just that this card is completely setup for that. Between the high quality pcb and vrm's and the basically unlimited voltage control, this card would be really scary on DICE/LN2. I have to just man up and do it already. I'm going to buy a gpu pot from the Kingpin forums as soon as I get paid again.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ok I updated the owner's list. Hopefully once more cards arrive we will get more members. If I missed anyone please let me know.
> 
> If anyone is out there please post your gpuz link so I can add you.
> 
> @ shremi, I never got your link.
> 
> I'm going to post around the web and try and get more members.


@Strong im sorry i still havent got to building my current build yet i hope to have some time over the weekend and post the validation link .


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

In stock for those looking to snag some http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-3788-KR


----------



## dph314

Hi all. Just snagged one at EVGA.com. Couldn't wait for the Lightning









So...best BIOS? LN2 or OC Edition? Sorry, haven't begun to read through this whole thread yet.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> In stock for those looking to snag some http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-3788-KR


I am tempted but the VRAM issue is what throwing me off from getting a pair over a 2nd Titan for SLI...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> @Strong im sorry i still havent got to building my current build yet i hope to have some time over the weekend and post the validation link .


It's ok, I would add you but I have to be fair to everyone else. I was just reminding you. We need more members.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Hi all. Just snagged one at EVGA.com. Couldn't wait for the Lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...best BIOS? LN2 or OC Edition? Sorry, haven't begun to read through this whole thread yet.


There is a new revision 3 OC Edition bios from the TI forums. Overall the TI bios's have been the only one's able to reduce my throttling. Kingpin sent me a message saying a classified bios should be out but I haven't seen it yet.

I will post the bios in a sec.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> No I'm completely joking. I hope I didn't come accross as a jerk. I am really happy for you. I hope everyone who buys this card gets an amazing one. It is pretty crazy to see we are ahead of some 680 and 7970 sli setups.
> 
> This card is making me itch to try DICE so bad but I am a little nervous. it's just that this card is completely setup for that. Between the high quality pcb and vrm's and the basically unlimited voltage control, this card would be really scary on DICE/LN2. I have to just man up and do it already. I'm going to buy a gpu pot from the Kingpin forums as soon as I get paid again.


I haven't used a 780 classy to see if there are any cold issues, Titan does have coldbugs low enough to be affected with DICE.. Might want to see about a cheap thermocouple style thermometer as well so you can monitor the temperatures.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I haven't used a 780 classy to see if there are any cold issues, Titan does have coldbugs low enough to be affected with DICE.. Might want to see about a cheap thermocouple style thermometer as well so you can monitor the temperatures.


I get paid thursday so I'm going to look into the links you posted for the volt meter and a thermometer. I also have to figure out what pot to buy from Kingpin's forums. The ones they are talking about on OCN look awesome also, the marksman and the other one. I should post that I am interested in that thread.

The thing that scares me the most is the insulation part. I am trying to read everything I can. I also didn't realize how expensive the pots are. I think I still have a lot to learn but I want this card to be the first I try.

What does coldbugs mean?


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> No I'm completely joking. I hope I didn't come accross as a jerk. I am really happy for you. I hope everyone who buys this card gets an amazing one. It is pretty crazy to see we are ahead of some 680 and 7970 sli setups.
> 
> This card is making me itch to try DICE so bad but I am a little nervous. it's just that this card is completely setup for that. Between the high quality pcb and vrm's and the basically unlimited voltage control, this card would be really scary on DICE/LN2. I have to just man up and do it already. I'm going to buy a gpu pot from the Kingpin forums as soon as I get paid again.


Not at all Strong, I knew you were you only joking. I still think you can better your score though, keep at it. I'm actually thinking about trying out the same settings on my W7 partition now, I'm still convinced that an older OS might yield a slightly better result. And then for extra giggles... maybe Windows 8.1?


----------



## strong island 1

.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I get paid thursday so I'm going to look into the links you posted for the volt meter and a thermometer. I also have to figure out what pot to buy from Kingpin's forums. The ones they are talking about on OCN look awesome also, the marksman and the other one. I should post that I am interested in that thread.
> 
> The thing that scares me the most is the insulation part. I am trying to read everything I can. I also didn't realize how expensive the pots are. I think I still have a lot to learn but I want this card to be the first I try.
> 
> What does coldbugs mean?


The new OCN chubby pot, it's like an in-between version of kingpin's slim & fat pots. I want to try one of those chubby's soon.
These are cheapo thermometers, I have a couple of them. The probes aren't very accurate (reads -167° when it should read more like -196° with ln2), but they always read the same so they are useful for coldbugs.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-K-J-Type-Thermometer-Metal-Thermocouple-4-Probe-200-1300-C-328-2372-F-/300939022373?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46115d1025

Coldbugs can be coldbugs in windows, where in windows you can be benching -59° & when it hits -60° the screen goes blank, or cold boot bugs, where the rig will POST with the gpu at -59°, but the display will not get signal at -60°.
Cards all have their own coldbug temps, (can be anywhere from -1 to -196°), monitor cables & adapters can affect it as well.


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hey do you guys think this club should be called the "EVGA GTX 780 Classified Club." Or do you guys like it the way it is?


I reckon leave it as is for the time being. It could always turn in to a thread to serve future Classified cards as well.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The new OCN chubby pot, it's like an in-between version of kingpin's slim & fat pots. I want to try one of those chubby's soon.
> These are cheapo thermometers, I have a couple of them. The probes aren't very accurate (reads -167° when it should read more like -196° with ln2), but they always read the same so they are useful for coldbugs.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-K-J-Type-Thermometer-Metal-Thermocouple-4-Probe-200-1300-C-328-2372-F-/300939022373?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46115d1025
> 
> Coldbugs can be coldbugs in windows, where in windows you can be benching -59° & when it hits -60° the screen goes blank, or cold boot bugs, where the rig will POST with the gpu at -59°, but the display will not get signal at -60°.
> Cards all have their own coldbug temps, (can be anywhere from -1 to -196°), monitor cables & adapters can affect it as well.


So how can you avoid them or is monitoring just so you know where the coldbug point is? I guess what I mean is how could you control the temp so it doesn't hit the coldbug point.

Also would it be dumb just to get a gpu pot and just bench the gpu, or do most people bench the cpu and gpu at the same time.


----------



## pharma57

regarding leaving forum name as is for now. Maxwell Classifieds are a couple of months away but will be looking for a home.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> So how can you avoid them or is monitoring just so you know where the coldbug point is? I guess what I mean is how could you control the temp so it doesn't hit the coldbug point.


To avoid the coldbugs you have to be careful adding DICE & pouring ln2, watching the thermometer you learn how much to add at a time to keep temps from changing too fast. You usually try to run it as cold as possible without bugging it out when shooting for max clocks.
Insulation for gpus is actually pretty easy, I just cover them with LET & put the pot on. Some LET around the slot on the mobo & a bit of vaseline on the pci-e tab to keep moisture out of the slot, & wads of paper towel around the slot.
Then just some ramsinks on the mosfets & have some case fans blowing all over the card, usually 2 fans at the front of the card & one fan blowing at the back.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> So how can you avoid them or is monitoring just so you know where the coldbug point is? I guess what I mean is how could you control the temp so it doesn't hit the coldbug point.


a torch but in al seriousness don't pour too much go step by step (even if you have too little ln2)


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> thanks to pharma57 here is the newest OC Edition bios. I think it's the best to use right now. Also Jacob was saying the new beta drivers have an important fix for our cards so I would update to those right away also.
> 
> 8529d1374962917-evga-780-sc-acx-80.10.3a.00.80-oc-edition-v03.zip 131k .zip file


I hate that word *mumbles 'throttling' under breath*

So what BIOS does the card come with from the OP, the LN2 one? And it still throttles? If so, that's not good. LN2 BIOS on my 680 Lightning was a boss. Couldn't get it to throttle if I tried.

Ah, a TI BIOS. Nice







But what do you mean 'Kingpin said another Classified BIOS will be out soon'? EVGA is releasing a 'better' one? Or Kingpin is modding one for everyone to use?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> a torch but in al seriousness don't pour too much go step by step (even if you have too little ln2)


It will happen accidentally & the torch comes in handy then. Mapp gas works faster than propane as well. Not for DICE though, the torch & acetone do not play nicely. Hair dryer or something.

It takes a bit of practice with ln2, it's easy to hold a steady temp at idle, then under load it heats up fast & have to pour heavy to maintain temps, & pour lighter towards the end so it doesn't bug out on you after you get the score & the gpu goes back to idle.


----------



## knusper

Thanks for posting that new TI BIOS.









Highest stable gaming clocks with my first card seem to be 1333 Mhz @ 1,35v | 1320 Mhz @ 1,3v | 1306 Mhz @ 1,24v. Gonna try to squeeze out a bit more with said BIOS.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knusper*
> 
> Thanks for posting that new TI BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highest stable gaming clocks with my first card seem to be 1333 Mhz @ 1,35v | 1320 Mhz @ 1,3v | 1306 Mhz @ 1,24v. Gonna try to squeeze out a bit more with said BIOS.


Nice. That would be a decent gain in performance for me. Worth the premium over what I have now?...not sure. It's worth it just for being able to over-volt again though







How were temps / fan speed? What are max bench clocks with fan @ 100%?


----------



## Krayge

Got a little something extra for you all.

It seems to me that temperatures are playing a real role in stability so the order of the day (until water blocks are released) is MORE AIR! So, I grabbed two Yate Loon 2200rpm 120mm fans and aimed them at the intake fans of the 780.

I then lowered the memory offset as far as it could go to -502 to reduce the heat load on the heat sink and allow all cooling to go directly to the core.

Here's what I managed.

*Valley Pass @ 1371MHz*


But wait, it gets better...

*Valley Pass @ 1385 MHz*


It's important to mention that both runs were anything but stable and it took two attempts at both speeds to get a pass however I'm convinced the only thing stopping me from making them stable is the overheating and voltage limitations. Once the waterblock is released and I manage to obtain an EVBot it'll be interesting to see if that proves correct.









Furthermore, you may have noticed that both runs were in Windows 7 instead of Windows 8. The reason for this was because I was seeing if I could perhaps better my Valley score even further using Windows 7, the new 326.41 beta driver, and my settings from my previous personal best.

And... well let's just say the result rounded up rather nicely.









*Where's The Ceiling?! Valley Pass*


Happy Days!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I hate that word *mumbles 'throttling' under breath*
> 
> So what BIOS does the card come with from the OP, the LN2 one? And it still throttles? If so, that's not good. LN2 BIOS on my 680 Lightning was a boss. Couldn't get it to throttle if I tried.
> 
> Ah, a TI BIOS. Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what do you mean 'Kingpin said another Classified BIOS will be out soon'? EVGA is releasing a 'better' one? Or Kingpin is modding one for everyone to use?


The LN2 bios is actually pretty great. It doesn't start throttling until about 1.35v. The problem is with such high voltage, memory clocks and core clocks the power% jumps up like crazy and it will cause the LN2 bios to throttle, but it does allow a lot of room before it starts to throttle. I was actually really impressed with the LN2 bios coming from the always throttling titans on stock bios.

I emailed Kingpin the day i got my card because I saw he had a 200% limit in precision and I am sure with his clocks and voltages he needed a custom bios to stop the throttling. He emailed me back and said "sit tight, I heard a new bios is coming out for the classified that will allow you to get the most out of the card" and then he gave like a wink signal. To be honest I have no clue what that meant but I am hoping there is some kind of custom bios coming out especially for the classified. Either way the bios I posted a few pages back works great.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> To avoid the coldbugs you have to be careful adding DICE & pouring ln2, watching the thermometer you learn how much to add at a time to keep temps from changing too fast. You usually try to run it as cold as possible without bugging it out when shooting for max clocks.
> Insulation for gpus is actually pretty easy, I just cover them with LET & put the pot on. Some LET around the slot on the mobo & a bit of vaseline on the pci-e tab to keep moisture out of the slot, & wads of paper towel around the slot.
> Then just some ramsinks on the mosfets & have some case fans blowing all over the card, usually 2 fans at the front of the card & one fan blowing at the back.


Thanks a lot for all your help. if I could give you rep I would. When I get all the equipment I need hopefully I can post some pics in here and you can tell me what you think. Again, thanks a lot.


----------



## pharma57

I confirmed with JacobF that the VPM issue fixed with the latest beta driver 326.41 was for the "new voltage regulator" on the Classifieds. I guess some further testing will determine if there is any difference.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> Got a little something extra for you all.
> 
> It seems to me that temperatures are playing a real role in stability so the order of the day (until water blocks are released) is MORE AIR! So, I grabbed two Yate Loon 2200rpm 120mm fans and aimed them at the intake fans of the 780.
> 
> I then lowered the memory offset as far as it could go to -502 to reduce the heat load on the heat sink and allow all cooling to go directly to the core.
> 
> Here's what I managed.
> 
> *Valley Pass @ 1371MHz*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait, it gets better...
> 
> *Valley Pass @ 1385 MHz*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's important to mention that both runs were anything but stable and it took two attempts at both speeds to get a pass however I'm convinced the only thing stopping me from making them stable is the overheating and voltage limitations. Once the waterblock is released and I manage to obtain an EVBot it'll be interesting to see if that proves correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, you may have noticed that both runs were in Windows 7 instead of Windows 8. The reason for this was because I was seeing if I could perhaps better my Valley score even further using Windows 7, the new 326.41 beta driver, and my settings from my previous personal best.
> 
> And... well let's just say the result rounded up rather nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where's The Ceiling?! Valley Pass*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Days!


That's awesome. Creeping up on second place in the Valley thread. Congrats









Slightly off-topic: Does mrTOOSHORT have anything done to his Titan? Is it modded in any way, or just naturally amazing? I'm sure I've seen it mentioned by him or others before, just can't remember.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I hate that word *mumbles 'throttling' under breath*
> 
> So what BIOS does the card come with from the OP, the LN2 one? And it still throttles? If so, that's not good. LN2 BIOS on my 680 Lightning was a boss. Couldn't get it to throttle if I tried.
> 
> Ah, a TI BIOS. Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what do you mean 'Kingpin said another Classified BIOS will be out soon'? EVGA is releasing a 'better' one? Or Kingpin is modding one for everyone to use?
> 
> 
> 
> The LN2 bios is actually pretty great. It doesn't start throttling until about 1.35v. The problem is with such high voltage, memory clocks and core clocks the power% jumps up like crazy and it will cause the LN2 bios to throttle, but it does allow a lot of room before it starts to throttle. I was actually really impressed with the LN2 bios coming from the always throttling titans on stock bios.
> 
> I emailed Kingpin the day i got my card because I saw he had a 200% limit in precision and I am sure with his clocks and voltages he needed a custom bios to stop the throttling. He emailed me back and said "sit tight, I heard a new bios is coming out for the classified that will allow you to get the most out of the card" and then he gave like a wink signal. To be honest I have no clue what that meant but I am hoping there is some kind of custom bios coming out especially for the classified. Either way the bios I posted a few pages back works great.
Click to expand...

Nice. Thanks for the info







But doesn't the TI BIOS raise that Power % ceiling and minimize/eliminate throttling? Or no? If not, in what way is it better?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> That's awesome. Creeping up on second place in the Valley thread. Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly off-topic: Does mrTOOSHORT have anything done to his Titan? Is it modded in any way, or just naturally amazing? I'm sure I've seen it mentioned by him or others before, just can't remember.
> Nice. Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But doesn't the TI BIOS raise that Power % ceiling and minimize/eliminate throttling? Or no? If not, in what way is it better?


Yes for me it completely elimates throttling which was the same for the titans I had also. I have never even seen my card throttle one bin no matter the voltage or core clock on that bios. That's really the only reason why I suggest it. I also like no boost 2.0.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> Persistance is key.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I upped the memory offset from +765 to +815 as I managed to get a stable pass in 3DMark11 yesterday evening and also adjusted the "Image Settings with Preview" slider in the NV Control Panel to Performance. Not sure why I never changed it from the default.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, without further a do...
> 
> *New Personal Best in Valley Benchmark*


Dam that's a good score. Finally you GTX 780 guys have us beat.


----------



## Edge3903

What is the best way to uninstall and reinstall the new beta video drives?


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge3903*
> 
> What is the best way to uninstall and reinstall the new beta video drives?


Uninstall them from the control panel, reboot, run DriverFusion, reboot again, run one last time and then install new drivers. Not sure if you can run DF in safe mode or not. If so, I would do it there.

Also, we should be getting a large influx of members end of this week/beginning of next. Major stock was up at Evga and Newegg today. THey have been instock at Evga since 3:30 this afternoon and Newegg has 60 or so left.


----------



## Krayge

@Strong - Are you able to up the memory voltage using the EVBot or is it just the core voltage? Also, how big is the box that the EVBot comes in so I can work out postage costs? I'm considering having a friend purchase it and send it over to the UK as it's only £33 from EVGA US shop after conversion but a huge £78.50(!!!) from the EVGA UK shop. Not sure what that's all about. Even after postage and customs tax I think it'll still be cheaper, plus there's none in stock on the EU shop at the moment either. Cheers


----------



## Stein357

I just ordered a card from Newegg. Time to sell the Titan.


----------



## dentnu

I just placed an order for 2 classififeds from newegg should be tomarrow. I am about to place an order for an EVbot but have a few questions for all of you that are currently using one with the classifieds.

1. Is the evbot worth buying since you can get to 1.35v with the software tool ?

2. Have you been able to push the classifieds to higher stable clocks with the evbot beyond 1.35v ?

3. What is the highest voltage you have been able to set with evbot that allowed the max clocks on the card ?

Thanks


----------



## thebski

Honestly, I would think EVBot would be pointless without at least being on water. I can't imagine temps being too in control even at the software 1.35V, but I haven't owned an ACX card yet. As someone mentioned above and is usually the case, temps play a big role in stability.

Speaking of owning ACX cards, I ordered two of these from Newegg last night, so as soon as they arrive I'll be joining the club. They haven't shipped yet so I don't have a date, but because of my rush to order them last night I picked Egg Saver shipping. Probably won't see them until Monday, possibly even Tuesday. Oh well, more time to gather some last minute Titan data!


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Honestly, I would think EVBot would be pointless without at least being on water.


WIth what I've seen so far from overclocking my own GTX 780 Classy, you'd be seriously limiting the potential of the EVBot by just running on air. That's not to say you won't find gains above not using it, I could definitely bump the core up a bit more with more volts, but the temperatures would definitely be in the incomfortable zone, at least for me.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

EVBOT is pretty much useless for people that just run air or water. 1.35v is a pretty safe limit on water. If you're into quick bench runs and need to squeeze every last drop, then 1.45v on water might be ok. For $50 you'll get maybe another 100MHz for bench runs, so it's up to you if the EVBOT is worth it.

You'll want the EVBOT for *LN2* sessions, that's it's purpose really.


----------



## thebski

I personally won't be buying an EVBot. 1.35V (on EVBot) on the 680 Classy's was all I really felt comfortable with on water and it won't be any different here. The chip itself wasn't that warm (max 46C), but I'm pretty sure you could have fried an egg on the back plate around the power delivery section.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> I just placed an order for 2 classififeds from newegg should be tomarrow. I am about to place an order for an EVbot but have a few questions for all of you that are currently using one with the classifieds.
> 
> 1. Is the evbot worth buying since you can get to 1.35v with the software tool ?
> 
> 2. Have you been able to push the classifieds to higher stable clocks with the evbot beyond 1.35v ?
> 
> 3. What is the highest voltage you have been able to set with evbot that allowed the max clocks on the card ?
> 
> Thanks


I just wanted evbot to check it out and there wasn't really many people around here using them. I don't think I got one single higher clock speed from it. All it did was raise temperatures like crazy and made me artifact worse.

I'm still not mad I bought it. It was only $50 and now I basically have a completely voltage unlocked card for once I go to some better cooling. Also since it applies volts at a hardware level and the video card doesn't have to turn off when you restart the machine so the voltage always stays set at exactly what you want unless you turn off the machine, but then there are profiles you can save. I actually haven't used the software overvoltage since I got the evbot. I like to be able to go to at least 1.4v. it goes up to 1.8v and I plan on playing with it a lot once I can get the temps way down. I also think it's cool to be able to apply voltages during benchmarks and whenever you want. It's definitely a cool device. Also I might get the evga dark board which I think will work with the evbot.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> WIth what I've seen so far from overclocking my own GTX 780 Classy, you'd be seriously limiting the potential of the EVBot by just running on air. That's not to say you won't find gains above not using it, I could definitely bump the core up a bit more with more volts, but the temperatures would definitely be in the incomfortable zone, at least for me.


I thought for sure I could bump the core up with more volts but with the temperatures we are getting more volts actually hurts more than helps. I was very naive thinking I would just raise the dial and the clocks would raise also. I went all the way up to 1.55v and I tried Valley and in less then a minute I was at 93c and no more stable than 1.35v. I really think it was all about the temps because I didn't crash right away but I started artifacting like crazy. I really hope I didn't ruin my card but I am getting the same exact scores I did before I tried 1.55v so as of right now it's not broken.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> @Strong - Are you able to up the memory voltage using the EVBot or is it just the core voltage? Also, how big is the box that the EVBot comes in so I can work out postage costs? I'm considering having a friend purchase it and send it over to the UK as it's only £33 from EVGA US shop after conversion but a huge £78.50(!!!) from the EVGA UK shop. Not sure what that's all about. Even after postage and customs tax I think it'll still be cheaper, plus there's none in stock on the EU shop at the moment either. Cheers


I'm sorry for the 3 posts but I didn't see all the questions right away.

Ya the evbot allows the memory to go to 2.0v which software only goes to 1.8v, but raising it to 1.85 didn't help me. I have no clue if that's safe. I can tell it's working because once you apply volts in evbot and you open the software tool it will actually show what you just applied in evbot. I think the software tool already pushes the limits pretty hard. I can measure the box when I get home. The box was really tiny like a cell phone box, but evga sent it in a huge brown box. it was really funny.


----------



## koniu777

Hey everyone, I'll have my classy later on today and I want to flash the IT bios but i can't find the link to it, maybe because I'm on Tapatalk, can someone please post a link to it. Thx

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## pharma57

Below is the link to the TI forums where you can find their bios.

http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html

Enjoy


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Below is the link to the TI forums where you can find their bios.
> 
> http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html
> 
> Enjoy


Thank you

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Krayge

@Strong - Cheers for all the info, I think I'll buy a EVBot anyway as it'll probably still a worthwhile investment for the money, might even give the LN2/DICE a go one day so will need it for that. Definitely buying from the US store though, not paying an additional £45 if I don't have to! Good to hear it's a small box as that'll save on postage costs. Just waiting on backplates to get back in stock then I'll buy it all at once. Thanks again for the info. Might try for some stable benchmarks tonight, i.e. no artifacts, we'll see... been benching evenings for a solid week nearly!


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Honestly, I would think EVBot would be pointless without at least being on water. I can't imagine temps being too in control even at the software 1.35V, but I haven't owned an ACX card yet. As someone mentioned above and is usually the case, temps play a big role in stability.
> 
> Speaking of owning ACX cards, I ordered two of these from Newegg last night, so as soon as they arrive I'll be joining the club. They haven't shipped yet so I don't have a date, but because of my rush to order them last night I picked Egg Saver shipping. Probably won't see them until Monday, possibly even Tuesday. Oh well, more time to gather some last minute Titan data!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> WIth what I've seen so far from overclocking my own GTX 780 Classy, you'd be seriously limiting the potential of the EVBot by just running on air. That's not to say you won't find gains above not using it, I could definitely bump the core up a bit more with more volts, but the temperatures would definitely be in the incomfortable zone, at least for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> EVBOT is pretty much useless for people that just run air or water. 1.35v is a pretty safe limit on water. If you're into quick bench runs and need to squeeze every last drop, then 1.45v on water might be ok. For $50 you'll get maybe another 100MHz for bench runs, so it's up to you if the EVBOT is worth it.
> 
> You'll want the EVBOT for *LN2* sessions, that's it's purpose really.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I personally won't be buying an EVBot. 1.35V (on EVBot) on the 680 Classy's was all I really felt comfortable with on water and it won't be any different here. The chip itself wasn't that warm (max 46C), but I'm pretty sure you could have fried an egg on the back plate around the power delivery section.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I just wanted evbot to check it out and there wasn't really many people around here using them. I don't think I got one single higher clock speed from it. All it did was raise temperatures like crazy and made me artifact worse.
> 
> I'm still not mad I bought it. It was only $50 and now I basically have a completely voltage unlocked card for once I go to some better cooling. Also since it applies volts at a hardware level and the video card doesn't have to turn off when you restart the machine so the voltage always stays set at exactly what you want unless you turn off the machine, but then there are profiles you can save. I actually haven't used the software overvoltage since I got the evbot. I like to be able to go to at least 1.4v. it goes up to 1.8v and I plan on playing with it a lot once I can get the temps way down. I also think it's cool to be able to apply voltages during benchmarks and whenever you want. It's definitely a cool device. Also I might get the evga dark board which I think will work with the evbot.


Thank you all for you responses. I guess I am just going to just use the classified voltage tool as I only plan to stick to air cooling for now.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> @Strong - Cheers for all the info, I think I'll buy a EVBot anyway as it'll probably still a worthwhile investment for the money, might even give the LN2/DICE a go one day so will need it for that. Definitely buying from the US store though, not paying an additional £45 if I don't have to! Good to hear it's a small box as that'll save on postage costs. Just waiting on backplates to get back in stock then I'll buy it all at once. Thanks again for the info. Might try for some stable benchmarks tonight, i.e. no artifacts, we'll see... been benching evenings for a solid week nearly!


ya benching is really addicting right. I think we are stuck right now until we get some better cooling. I am glad I bought the evbot though, because I do plan on at least trying DICE, getting a dewer and everything needed for LN2 is a little much for me right now.

Also if you need help with getting one shipped from the US, I could help you out. You could put the money in my pay pal and then I can order and ship everything to you. Let me know, I will do it at the exact cost just to help you out.

Here is a picture of the box. It's very tiny.


----------



## koniu777

Just received my card, quick question about voltage settings. I understand that we can raise the vcore up to 1.35 but what about the other two settings? what are the safe limits on air for FBVDD and PEXVDD and can someone explain what they're for? thank you

edit: I've tried raising voltage with the voltage tool but it doesn't work, do i have to flash the bios first? also it looks like my card is stable at 1306mhz with 1.15v didn't push it further yet


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Just received my card, quick question about voltage settings. I understand that we can raise the vcore up to 1.35 but what about the other two settings? what are the safe limits on air for FBVDD and PEXVDD and can someone explain what they're for? thank you


http://www.evga.com/support/faq/?f=59295

I would do some more digging though to see what helps, what safe limits are, etc.


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Just received my card, quick question about voltage settings. I understand that we can raise the vcore up to 1.35 but what about the other two settings? what are the safe limits on air for FBVDD and PEXVDD and can someone explain what they're for? thank you
> 
> edit: I've tried raising voltage with the voltage tool but it doesn't work, do i have to flash the bios first? also it looks like my card is stable at 1306mhz with 1.15v didn't push it further yet


Hi Koniu, even though you raise the voltages in the GTX Classified Controller software, you won't get visual confirmation in Precision X. If you want to see if it is actually working, run a benchmark in a window and slowly drop the Core voltage notch by notch, you'll notice your temperatures drop and you will probably start seeing more artifacts. It does work, you just can't see it working without a volt meter.









The FBVDD is for memory voltage and PEXVDD is the PCI-E voltage. I haven't moved the PEXVDD voltage past 1.114v and this is what Kingpin used in his screenshots so just been using that full time. Had the memory up to max and back again with no issues. Just watch those temps and if you can run with a lower voltage and be stable, do it.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> Hi Koniu, even though you raise the voltages in the GTX Classified Controller software, you won't get visual confirmation in Precision X. If you want to see if it is actually working, run a benchmark in a window and slowly drop the Core voltage notch by notch, you'll notice your temperatures drop and you will probably start seeing more artifacts. It does work, you just can't see it working without a volt meter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FBVDD is for memory voltage and PEXVDD is the PCI-E voltage. I haven't moved the PEXVDD voltage past 1.114v and this is what Kingpin used in his screenshots so just been using that full time. Had the memory up to max and back again with no issues. Just watch those temps and if you can run with a lower voltage and be stable, do it.


+rep Thx alot man, that explains a lot. I did see temps go up when i raised my voltage with the tool, it's just sad that we can't monitor it with precisionX. Btw my card seems to run hot, idles around 40c and and load up to 70c, I did remove the heatsink and applied new thermal paste but that didn't seem to help. They need to release the blocks soon lol, I want this thing running at 1400mhz









edit: should i flash the card with the TI bios or skyn3t rev2 bios?


----------



## koniu777

Almost forgot lol, I would like to join the club









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9ypm9/


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> +rep Thx alot man, that explains a lot. I did see temps go up when i raised my voltage with the tool, it's just sad that we can't monitor it with precisionX. Btw my card seems to run hot, idles around 40c and and load up to 70c, I did remove the heatsink and applied new thermal paste but that didn't seem to help. They need to release the blocks soon lol, I want this thing running at 1400mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: should i flash the card with the TI bios or skyn3t rev2 bios?


Once I got to 1.35v the skyn3t bios started throttling. The TI bios is the only bios that didn't throttle for me. Also be careful with the voltages. I really have no clue if these voltages we are running are safe. I just copied kingpin's screenshots. I think 1.8v on the memory might be high but I could be wrong. I have been using 1.8v since I got my card. I know the RAM in my computer is only at 1.7v. I just wanted to say this because I don't want anyone to think that I know these voltages are safe to run because I really have no clue. I'm just taking a chance.

Also can you post your gpuz link so I can add you to the owner's list. Thank you.

Edit - Sorry missed your post. Adding you now. Anyone who has there card please post your gpuz. Thanks.


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> +rep Thx alot man, that explains a lot. I did see temps go up when i raised my voltage with the tool, it's just sad that we can't monitor it with precisionX. Btw my card seems to run hot, idles around 40c and and load up to 70c, I did remove the heatsink and applied new thermal paste but that didn't seem to help. They need to release the blocks soon lol, I want this thing running at 1400mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: should i flash the card with the TI bios or skyn3t rev2 bios?


Cheers for the rep. Those idles and lows seem fine to me but it would depend a lot on your ambient temps. Just checked mine and it's currently idle-ing on 40c as well but I know for sure I've seen temps as high as 83c during benching with both the core and memory voltages at max. Definitely needs to go under water for the long run as I definitely want this card to last.

When it comes to flashing, I've found the *EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00'* BIOS from the TechInferno forums produced the best results for me, so I'd recommend that.


----------



## strong island 1

Does anyone know how to make a really cool signature. Is it possible to have a banner style with graphics or can we only do text sigs? I never made one. I'm sure I can learn but if someone knows how we can get us a signature finally.


----------



## koniu777

sounds good guys, raised the voltage to 1.35 and core +300 but the clocks started throttling, gonna flash the TI bios now


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Once I got to 1.35v the skyn3t bios started throttling. The TI bios is the only bios that didn't throttle for me. Also be careful with the voltages. I really have no clue if these voltages we are running are safe. I just copied kingpin's screenshots. I think 1.8v on the memory might be high but I could be wrong. I have been using 1.8v since I got my card. I know the RAM in my computer is only at 1.7v. I just wanted to say this because I don't want anyone to think that I know these voltages are safe to run because I really have no clue. I'm just taking a chance.
> 
> Also can you post your gpuz link so I can add you to the owner's list. Thank you.
> 
> Edit - Sorry missed your post. Adding you now. Anyone who has there card please post your gpuz. Thanks.


It is always hard to call safe voltages, evga limited the software tool to 1.35V, so that is likely what they feel is safe enough that they won't get flooded with RMAs too quickly. High voltages + temps lead to degradation though, don't want to go too crazy with both running high. I usually run my cards stock for daily use & just overclock for benchies.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It is always hard to call safe voltages, evga limited the software tool to 1.35V, so that is likely what they feel is safe enough that they won't get flooded with RMAs too quickly. High voltages + temps lead to degradation though, don't want to go too crazy with both running high. I usually run my cards stock for daily use & just overclock for benchies.


ya that's what I am doing now after the first week of going crazy. I just didn't want people to think that these numbers I keep spitting out are tested or safe in anyway. They might be, I just don't want anyone to think that I know they are. If you think about it these are really the first GK110 chips being overvolted. (Except for yours of course)


----------



## koniu777

Just ran the card with the TI bios at 1.35v and +400 core, in game for now as I don't want to bench unknowing what the temps are like on a new card. The card got up to 1411mhz with few minor artifacts popping up as the temps neared 80c, pretty sure this card will be boss once I slap a waterblock on it.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya that's what I am doing now after the first week of going crazy. I just didn't want people to think that these numbers I keep spitting out are tested or safe in anyway. They might be, I just don't want anyone to think that I know they are. If you think about it these are really the first GK110 chips being overvolted. (Except for yours of course)


Now that the MOA competition is wrapping up the gpu death toll is coming in, a few people have killed Titans & 780s benching at 1.3 - 1.35V on the reference cards.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Now that the MOA competition is wrapping up the gpu death toll is coming in, a few people have killed Titans & 780s benching at 1.3 - 1.35V on the reference cards.


Ya I forget about all the volt mods. I guess GK110 has been being overvolted for awhile now, but at least we have some better pcb's.


----------



## koniu777

Backplates are available on evga website

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Once I got to 1.35v the skyn3t bios started throttling. The TI bios is the only bios that didn't throttle for me. Also be careful with the voltages. I really have no clue if these voltages we are running are safe. I just copied kingpin's screenshots. I think 1.8v on the memory might be high but I could be wrong. I have been using 1.8v since I got my card. I know the RAM in my computer is only at 1.7v. I just wanted to say this because I don't want anyone to think that I know these voltages are safe to run because I really have no clue. I'm just taking a chance.
> 
> Also can you post your gpuz link so I can add you to the owner's list. Thank you.
> 
> Edit - Sorry missed your post. Adding you now. Anyone who has there card please post your gpuz. Thanks.


which of my bios you get throttled and what TI bios you are running? the rev 37?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> which of my bios you get throttled and what TI bios you are running? the rev 37?


The one in the OP that you pm'd me. I think it had a 200% limit in Precision X. It was a great bios and let me be clear it really didn't start throttling until about 1.35v which made it go up to the 200% limit and throttle, but it worked great up until that point and was almost a little better than the TI bios. But after 1.35v the TI bios is the only one that doesn't throttle and that goes for all the TI bios I tried. I am using v3 right now.


----------



## strong island 1

Man this card is really amazing. I just gamed for a couple hours far cry 3 and Borderlands 2 at 1306 and 7200mem. It has to be beating my game stable titans at 1202 and 6000mem. I wish I had games benchmarked. Here is the precision graph, not one bit of throttling. But I was using 1.35v and the temps got to 83c at one point. That is the only negative.


----------



## NoDoz

Heres my gpuz to join the classified club.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wxg65/


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Just ran the card with the TI bios at 1.35v and +400 core, in game for now as I don't want to bench unknowing what the temps are like on a new card. The card got up to 1411mhz with few minor artifacts popping up as the temps neared 80c, pretty sure this card will be boss once I slap a waterblock on it.


Wow, that is really something. Did you manage to complete a full pass of any given benchmark at that speed? Highest pass of Valley I managed was 1385 with the memory offset at -502.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Heres my gpuz to join the classified club.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wxg65/


I find it funny how the 770 classified has more ram than a 780 classified. Looks like Evga would have tried to work out a way to put 4.5 or even 6 GB of ram on the 780 classified.


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I find it funny how the 770 classified has more ram than a 780 classified. Looks like Evga would have tried to work out a way to put 4.5 or even 6 GB of ram on the 780 classified.


Yeah... that's the only gripe had when I purchased mine, can't help but look over and think... that's got more VRAM than mine.







Although highly doubtful I'll ever hit the cap just playing Final Fantasy XIV at 1440p, which is essentially all this card will be doing come August 27th.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Just ran the card with the TI bios at 1.35v and +400 core, in game for now as I don't want to bench unknowing what the temps are like on a new card. The card got up to 1411mhz with few minor artifacts popping up as the temps neared 80c, pretty sure this card will be boss once I slap a waterblock on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is really something. Did you manage to complete a full pass of any given benchmark at that speed? Highest pass of Valley I managed was 1385 with the memory offset at -502.
Click to expand...

To tell you the truth I'm little hesitant benching the card at 1.35v do to the cooler not being able to handle the heat. I'll run some benchmarks in the next couple days at little lower volts and then when I put the card under water I'll let it rip XD

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> To tell you the truth I'm little hesitant benching the card at 1.35v do to the cooler not being able to handle the heat. I'll run some benchmarks in the next couple days at little lower volts and then when I put the card under water I'll let it rip XD
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


1.30 should be fine 24/7 on air. That would be a good round number to use and see what your max stable clocks are at that voltage.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> To tell you the truth I'm little hesitant benching the card at 1.35v do to the cooler not being able to handle the heat. I'll run some benchmarks in the next couple days at little lower volts and then when I put the card under water I'll let it rip XD
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> 
> 
> 1.30 should be fine 24/7 on air. That would be a good round number to use and see what your max stable clocks are at that voltage.
Click to expand...

I'll try to run valley at 1.3v as close to 1400mhz as I can but it's not just higher voltage, higher frequency produces heat too. We'll see what happens when I get back from work.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## pharma57

eVGA did mention that the Classified GPU's were picked for their ability to achieve high frequencies. To test this but not really looking for stability or longevity I set the GPU clocks (SLI sync'd) to +430 ran Valley for a few seconds so my clocks would record. It was definitely unstable on air and hate to think what the temps would have been had the run completed.

I did feel there was more headroom but think it will be very interesting to once we get some of these cards under water!









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/byds.png/


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> eVGA did mention that the Classified GPU's were picked for their ability to achieve high frequencies. To test this but not really looking for stability or longevity I set the GPU clocks (SLI sync'd) to +430 ran Valley for a few seconds so my clocks would record. It was definitely unstable on air and hate to think what the temps would have been had the run completed.
> 
> I did feel there was more headroom but think it will be very interesting to once we get some of these cards under water!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/byds.png/


Yes, the stock cooler is not enough for higher frequencies/voltage. May I ask why did you set the frame buffer voltage that high, does it help with overclocking? That one setting is still a mystery to me.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## pharma57

I was actually doing some normal benchmarking prior to this and found little increases in FBVDD helps stabilize my memory clocks. I'm not actually sure it only affects only memory or other components as well.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I was actually doing some normal benchmarking prior to this and found little increases in FBVDD helps stabilize my memory clocks. I'm not actually sure it only affects only memory or other components as well.


Sounds good, will have to mess around with it when I get back home.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## OleMortenF

Hey guys, for those of u with a 780 Classified what temps is the card running at on 1300Mhz? Do u need the fan on 100% to keep it under 80c on 1300Mhz under load?


----------



## pooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> eVGA did mention that the Classified GPU's were picked for their ability to achieve high frequencies.


I see this mentioned a lot and I actually even remember reading something similar myself either on twitter or on EVGA forums but can't quite find it now. Anyone have the source?


----------



## pharma57

You may have seen another post I wrote about an email I received from JacobF (eVGA Product Mgr.) regarding if higher ASIC quality indicated better overclockability:
Quote:


> Not necessarily, we don't really know the logic for the ASIC quality and are not sure how accurate it is, but I can say that the GPU are prequalified to run at high frequency.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Yes, the stock cooler is not enough for higher frequencies/voltage. May I ask why did you set the frame buffer voltage that high, does it help with overclocking? That one setting is still a mystery to me.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I thought FBVDD was memory voltage. I guess I was wrong. I have been running mine at 1.8v. I saw Kingpin had it that way so I did also. I thought that's why I was getting such high memory clocks. Am I wrong?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OleMortenF*
> 
> Hey guys, for those of u with a 780 Classified what temps is the card running at on 1300Mhz? Do u need the fan on 100% to keep it under 80c on 1300Mhz under load?


It really depends on how much voltage you need to hit 1300mhz. Last night I played a couple hours of far cry 3 with an agressive fan profile at 1.35v and 1306mhz and it was hovering around 70c-75c. But there was a point when the gpu usage was pinned at 99% and the temps shot up to 83c quick. These cards need waterblocks bad. I feel like with the extra voltage we can apply we might see some better results with water than the reference cards do.

ftw420 made a really good point and suggestion. For gaming we could almost leave these card at stock. Mine boosted to 1150 at stock and then just overvolt for benchmarks. That would help our cards last a lot longer.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> ftw420 made a really good point and suggestion. For gaming we could almost leave these card at stock.


That's basically what I do, or if you do want to overclock 1200 to 1280 is fine. With the power these cards bring to the table you really don't need to overclock except for benchmarks.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I thought FBVDD was memory voltage. I guess I was wrong. I have been running mine at 1.8v. I saw Kingpin had it that way so I did also. I thought that's why I was getting such high memory clocks. Am I wrong?
> It really depends on how much voltage you need to hit 1300mhz. Last night I played a couple hours of far cry 3 with an agressive fan profile at 1.35v and 1306mhz and it was hovering around 70c-75c. But there was a point when the gpu usage was pinned at 99% and the temps shot up to 83c quick. These cards need waterblocks bad. I feel like with the extra voltage we can apply we might see some better results with water than the reference cards do.
> 
> ftw420 made a really good point and suggestion. For gaming we could almost leave these card at stock. Mine boosted to 1150 at stock and then just overvolt for benchmarks. That would help our cards last a lot longer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> That's basically what I do, or if you do want to overclock 1200 to 1280 is fine. With the power these cards bring to the table you really don't need to overclock except for benchmarks.


Overclock for benchmarks only and then when the time comes, overclock for everything!









Card should still last a long time.

Also, FYI mine is in route.


----------



## smashtic

Hey guys,

I got my classified today, and wanted to share my initial results with you.

Highest Valley with non modded bios:


OC Settings used for run:


Asic: 73.3%

I think I have a different bios version the modded ones work on, so hopefully we get an updated one soon.



Verification Link for GPU-Z
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3a7bk/

The above settings are my stable settings, I haven't pushed it further to get a higher run in valley, I don't imagine it would be much higher.
I really like this card, never has gone above 77C when benching/gaming. I am curious to see what happens when I use a modded bios + the voltage utility.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smashtic*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my classified today, and wanted to share my initial results with you.
> 
> Highest Valley with non modded bios:
> 
> 
> OC Settings used for run:
> 
> 
> Asic: 73.3%
> 
> I think I have a different bios version the modded ones work on, so hopefully we get an updated one soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Verification Link for GPU-Z
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3a7bk/
> 
> The above settings are my stable settings, I haven't pushed it further to get a higher run in valley, I don't imagine it would be much higher.
> I really like this card, never has gone above 77C when benching/gaming. I am curious to see what happens when I use a modded bios + the voltage utility.


Is that at stock voltage?


----------



## smashtic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Is that at stock voltage?


+38mv, haven't touched the voltage tool yet.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Anyone else seeing this error when trying to update their EVBot firmware?


----------



## dentnu

Can you please add me




I am about to flash 1 of my cards with the TI bios will report back soon.

Thanks


----------



## koniu777

well... I have good news and bad news. Good news is the gpu overclocks like a champ, bad news is that the memory overclocks like dog poop, +300mhz on memory and that's it. Will be able to get it higher with a waterblock but for now it will have to do. Ran valley and the score came out low cause the damn banchmark likes high memory overclock hehe


----------



## pharma57

You should be getting more on memory. Are you using the software tool? Are you "inching" it up till you get artifact or increasing by +100?
What I would do is leave GPU clocks alone and push Memory clocks well past what you have set ... what happens when you set it to +350 or +450? What most people so far have seen the Memory is a real OC champion and see OC's exceeding 600 ... one member increased +800 and completed Valley benchmark. If in fact your memory is bad you should RMA the card and get new one.

Edit: Others may be using a modded vbios, so the OC "scaling" inside PrecisionX might be different .... but not sure.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Can you please add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am about to flash 1 of my cards with the TI bios will report back soon.
> 
> Thanks


I hate to be annoying but do you know how to do the verification link with gpuz. I just need the info to add to the list. Also add your name where it says "owner". If you need help let me know. I will update the list in a few minutes.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Anyone else seeing this error when trying to update their EVBot firmware?


I just pm'd you so I can try and help you.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> You should be getting more on memory. Are you using the software tool? Are you "inching" it up till you get artifact or increasing by +100?
> What I would do is leave GPU clocks alone and push Memory clocks well past what you have set ... what happens when you set it to +350 or +450? What most people so far have seen the Memory is a real OC champion and see OC's exceeding 600 ... one member increased +800 and completed Valley benchmark. If in fact your memory is bad you should RMA the card and get new one.


I've tried running valley with just memory overclock, it starts artifacting around +320 and gets worse with higher temps. at +450 valley just crashes


----------



## pharma57

Are you running modded vbios?


----------



## pharma57

Also press the F12 key to snapshot your Valley score ... there is more information it shows about GPU and Memory clocks that would be helpful.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I think since you are using original bios with boost your memory clock is double what you set, isn't it? Hope someone else will chime in but believe your memory clock is fine ....
> 
> Edit: Also press the F12 key for your Valley snapshot ... it will give us more information.


I'm running TI bios, just tried running it again at +400 and it crashed on scene 2


----------



## strong island 1

ok I updated the list. If I missed anyone let me know.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Anyone else seeing this error when trying to update their EVBot firmware?


If anyone gets this error there is a wierd fix. When you are flashing the evbot open the flash tool on the desktop and unplug the cable from the evbot and hold down the evbot power button. While still holding down on the power button plug the cable back into the mb port on the evbot and keep holding power until you get into flash mode and then try flashing with the tool. It happened to 2 of us so far and this is the only thing that worked. I guess I will add it to the OP.


----------



## koniu777

Ran valley again with +350core and +300mem at 1.3v max temp 82c with %100fan. Is there any way to monitor mem temps on these cards? my 680 lightning had mem and vrm temp sensors. Tomorrow I'll take the support plate off the card and replace the thermal pads with some of mine I got from frozencpu, maybe that will help a bit.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Ran valley again with +350core and +300mem at 1.3v max temp 82c with %100fan. Is there any way to monitor mem temps on these cards? my 680 lightning had mem and vrm temp sensors. Tomorrow I'll take the support plate off the card and replace the thermal pads with some of mine I got from frozencpu, maybe that will help a bit.


That header next to the evbot is for a $10 attachment that is used to read different temps and voltages. I might try it out.

Did you try raising the fbvdd slider.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That header next to the evbot is for a $10 attachment that is used to read different temps and voltages. I might try it out.
> 
> Did you try raising the fbvdd slider.


I ordered one with my back plates. Probably should have ordered two to make it easy to read both cards quickly, but oh well. Unfortunately the back plates and header will beat the cards here. For some reason Newegg used FedEx and the cards won't be here until next Thursday. I've never had a Newegg order take longer than 3 days no matter what shipping I chose, so I'm a little baffled, but oh well.


----------



## pharma57

Reapplying the pads may work. Reapplying paste to my GPU lowered temps about 2-3 degrees.


----------



## jimrun

Hi guys - great thread full of great info ...








... would like to submit me & my 780 Classified ACX for membership :



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a377v/

... hope the pics OK ...


----------



## dentnu

Well I just started benching my 1st card and so far the max GPU clock is 1385MHz @ 1.350v. I think it has allot more room but the only thing stopping me from going further on the GPU clock now is temps and and can not raise voltage anymore without EVbot. I am now going to go find my max memory clock speed. Will post combined GPU clock and mem clock soon.

*Valley @ 1385MHz & 1.350v. Memory stock setting*


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Ran valley again with +350core and +300mem at 1.3v max temp 82c with %100fan. Is there any way to monitor mem temps on these cards? my 680 lightning had mem and vrm temp sensors. Tomorrow I'll take the support plate off the card and replace the thermal pads with some of mine I got from frozencpu, maybe that will help a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That header next to the evbot is for a $10 attachment that is used to read different temps and voltages. I might try it out.
> 
> Did you try raising the fbvdd slider.
Click to expand...

Checked the evga accessories section, but I can't find the header you're talking about. Can you please post a link to it? I've raised the fbvdd but that didn't seem to help.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dentnu

I belive this is what you are looking for http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000010


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> I belive this is what you are looking for http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000010


I thought that header was for voltage monitoring only. I need something to monitor memory temps

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> I thought that header was for voltage monitoring only. I need something to monitor memory temps
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I believe that is the only header that can be plunged into the card besides EVbot port.

Can someone please tell me how I can take a screenshot of the valley benchmark score screen within the benchmark for some reason my print screen button does not seem to want to take the screenshot ?


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I hate to be annoying but do you know how to do the verification link with gpuz. I just need the info to add to the list. Also add your name where it says "owner". If you need help let me know. I will update the list in a few minutes.


Here you go my bad forgot to add it and some how did not see your post till now

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hqwrg/


----------



## koniu777

Does anyone know if you can monitor memory temps with EVbot?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jimrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Can someone please tell me how I can take a screenshot of the valley benchmark score screen within the benchmark ...


... F12 key
... saves in C: / users / "name" / Valley / screenshots ...


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimrun*
> 
> ... F12 key
> ... saves in C: / users / "name" / Valley / screenshots ...


Thanks









Here is my new highest score in Valley

[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new highest score in Valley
> 
> [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


valley likes good memory overclock, trying raising your memory and see your score go much higher


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Does anyone know if you can monitor memory temps with EVbot?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


If memory temps can't be read in precision X, there is likely no sensor for it & nothing will read it. A handheld IR thermometer is about as good as it will get, although memory doesn't usually get very hot.


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Ran valley again with +350core and +300mem at 1.3v max temp 82c with %100fan. Is there any way to monitor mem temps on these cards? my 680 lightning had mem and vrm temp sensors. Tomorrow I'll take the support plate off the card and replace the thermal pads with some of mine I got from frozencpu, maybe that will help a bit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey Koniu,

I found that when I got around the 82/83c range with overclocked memory it was 50/50 whether I could complete any benchmark, definitely think the temps are affecting stability so maybe you'll have more luck overclocking under water to bring those temps under control. Don't think I've even seen an 84c temp as yet, always crash before it gets that high.


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Well I just started benching my 1st card and so far the max GPU clock is 1385MHz @ 1.350v. I think it has allot more room but the only thing stopping me from going further on the GPU clock now is temps and and can not raise voltage anymore without EVbot. I am now going to go find my max memory clock speed. Will post combined GPU clock and mem clock soon.
> 
> *Valley @ 1385MHz & 1.350v. Memory stock setting*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a great core score. Look forward to seeing how far you can go with the memory and then doing a combined run. Temperature seems to be the only limiting factor at the moment.


----------



## theseekeroffun

Does anyone know if the Classy uses the same PCB as the Titan?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Classy uses the same PCB as a Titan?


Classified has a custom PCB and components. Different and way better than the reference Titan.


----------



## theseekeroffun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Classified has a custom PCB and components. Different and way better than the reference Titan.


Someone said they have the same PCB size, so that made me think that I could use a Titan H20 block to cool the Classy.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Does anyone know if you can monitor memory temps with EVbot?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


No the evbot doesn't have any monitoring at all, but when you open each voltage setting it does read the voltage you are currently using.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> Someone said they have the same PCB size, so that made me think that I could use a Titan H20 block to cool the Classy.


I have had both and the classified pcb is huge. Look at the pics you can see how high above the I/O Bracket it goes. The titan was much smaller. This card is a monster.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> I thought that header was for voltage monitoring only. I need something to monitor memory temps
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Sorry, I didn't realize it was for voltage reading only, it's still a pretty cool little device though.


----------



## theseekeroffun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I have had both and the classified pcb is huge. Look at the pics you can see how high above the I/O Bracket it goes. The titan was much smaller. This card is a monster.
> Sorry, I didn't realize it was for voltage reading only, it's still a pretty cool little device though.


That is what I thought and thanks for clarifying. I would love to buy Classies, but I want to H20 cool.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> That is what I thought and thanks for clarifying. I would love to buy Classies, but I want to H20 cool.


Blocks are coming.


----------



## theseekeroffun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Blocks are coming.


I know they will, when is the question?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Mid august for blocks.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> I know they will, when is the question?


Not sure. Should be pretty soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Mid august for blocks.


There you go.

Look at what arrived!











I am at work so no playing until I get off. Will update with a validation link later tonight.


----------



## theseekeroffun

Many thanks!


----------



## Dancop

http://abload.de/image.php?img=valleysujsj.jpg
My beauty...but on DICE I can only bench 1510!!!


----------



## Dancop




----------



## pharma57

Really nice! Looks like you might need an EVBot for the next stage ....








What were your max temps?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Really nice! Looks like you might need an EVBot for the next stage ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were your max temps?


His score seems low for 1500 though. Seems like he may have been throttling. Until he gets a better bios, EVBOT is not going to do much for him.


----------



## pharma57

True, I didn't even notice. To date I think the TI modded vbios has been the best since there is no throttling and so far with Classifieds seem to achieve the highest scores.....
And looks like eVGA is out of EvBots ....


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> True, I didn't even notice. To date I think the TI modded vbios has been the best since there is no throttling ....
> And looks like eVGA is out of EvBots ....


He actually asked Kingpin for his bios and Kingpin said nada. That 200% bios Skynet built would be his best bet. I would love to see a none throttle dice run from him.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> .....
> And looks like eVGA is out of EvBots ....


Yeah, I've just tried to get one shipped from Amazon USA to UK using my Amazon UK account,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,no go (UK is third world now)









If you are USA buy two and ship one to me


----------



## pharma57

For anyone interested, SvI7 who modded the 780 OC bios and the 780 SC ACX vbios's at the TI forums has said he would mod a Classified vbios with higher power targets for DICE or LN2 users. Head over to the TechInferno forums if interested .... all he needs is the originals.

http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios-34.html#post60089

Edit:
I sent him the original 780 Classified Normal and LN2 bios.


----------



## Dancop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Really nice! Looks like you might need an EVBot for the next stage ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were your max temps?


I used open bios, evbot and dice...no chance to come higher than 1510!!!
The valleyrun is at air!
The board is limited for powertarget too!!!
You need to hardmod it!


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Yeah, I've just tried to get one shipped from Amazon USA to UK using my Amazon UK account,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,no go (UK is third world now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are USA buy two and ship one to me


Yeah evga ran out of them yesterday so I had to buy one off Amazon last night and at the time there were 14 in stock now they are down to 9, everyone want's one for there new classifieds


----------



## USFORCES

*Anyone have the exact measurements for the 780 classified?*
My cards don't get here until Tuesday, anyhow I found a photo of a bare 780 classified online it's close but it's not exact, I'm trying to figure out if my blocks will work with the bridge or not otherwise I'm going to have to make something custom for the bridge to fit.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I have had both and the classified pcb is huge. Look at the pics you can see how high above the I/O Bracket it goes. The titan was much smaller. This card is a monster.
> Sorry, I didn't realize it was for voltage reading only, it's still a pretty cool little device though.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I thought and thanks for clarifying. I would love to buy Classies, but I want to H20 cool.
Click to expand...

I'm going Universal for now,..will upgrade the block when they show up

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17556/ex-blc-1366/HEATKILLER_GPU-X_Core_LT_Universal_VGA_Water_Block_17001.html?tl=g30c87s143

EDIT; as for Classy ,they are still available @ Egg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130943


----------



## criminal

Add me!

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6srk4/


----------



## FtW 420

Lucky guy! Still none for Canada, it really is turning into a race to see if the classy or lightning arrives here first.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dancop*
> 
> I used open bios, evbot and dice...no chance to come higher than 1510!!!
> The valleyrun is at air!
> The board is limited for powertarget too!!!
> You need to hardmod it!


Have you tried the TI bios. I was able to raise voltage to 1.55v and I still didn't throttle. Even though my card isn't throttling are you saying even with non-throttling bios's we are still power limited somehow. I'm really just asking because I don't know. I figured since I raised voltage so high and still didn't throttle that I wasn't power limited. Am I wrong?

I am at work now but I measured the pcb width at 4.75" with a regular ruler, not sure if that's accurate enough.


----------



## dph314

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hk3yn/







Add please.

Well, I'd say I got a good one









At the stock voltage limit of 1.2v, Valley is stable at 1254mhz. Max temp of 55C (fan speed 100%, pretty pleased with the sound of the fans. Liking this ACX cooler a lot).


----------



## dph314

I think this may be quite the card if the memory is half as good as the GPU.

Still at stock 1.2v voltage limit. 1267mhz-



ASIC % is 72.9, for what it's worth.

Edit: sorry, dp


----------



## criminal

Which bios are y'all flashing? The Normal or the LN2?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Which bios are y'all flashing? The Normal or the LN2?


I would assume it's a matter of preference. I don't think it matters 'which side of the switch' you flash a modded BIOS over. But yeah I'll be flashing over the LN2 one, since I won't exactly be using it for benching if I have a modded BIOS on the other side of the switch.


----------



## Baasha

Have any of you done 4-Way SLI with the GTX-780 Classified yet?

Jacob, is this doable?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I would assume it's a matter of preference. I don't think it matters 'which side of the switch' you flash a modded BIOS over. But yeah I'll be flashing over the LN2 one, since I won't exactly be using it for benching if I have a modded BIOS on the other side of the switch.


I didn't think it would matter either and I chose to flash over the LN2. I got corrupt screens before getting into Windows and once I hit the logon screen I lost display. I had to flash back.


----------



## shremi

Well the build is up still needs some work but here is my validation :

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a84y9/

Asic is 76%


----------



## pharma57

Criminal,

Which modded bios are you using? It really should not matter if you flash normal or LN2, but most are flashing in LN2.
I think most here have been successful with either of the two eVGA SC ACX modded bios's available at TI forum - to download you need to join their forum. Use GPU-Z to see what version your original bios is and try to match with one of the modded bios.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Criminal,
> 
> Which modded bios are you using? It really should not matter if you flash normal or LN2, but most are flashing in LN2.
> I think most here have been successful with either of the two eVGA SC ACX modded bios's available at TI forum - to download you need to join their forum.


I was using one on the first page of this thread.


----------



## pharma57

Don't use that. It was not an original eVGA 780 bios and likely does not contain any of the motherboard compatibility fixes eVGA included. Use only the eVGA 780 SC ACX bios's at the TI forum, or you can try the Sky3t bios.


----------



## shremi

Can anyone upload the TI bios so we can have it here ????

Or is it against the TOS


----------



## pharma57

It's against TOS ... you have to go to their site and join. You need 5 posts there in order to download, or can pay a $5/month paypal membership fee.

Edit: changed # posts required.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Don't use that. It was not an original eVGA 780 bios and likely does not contain any of the motherboard compatibility fixes eVGA included. Use only the eVGA 780 SC ACX bios's at the TI forum, or you can try the Sky3t bios.


Wait so the OC Edition one in the first post isn't the best to use, and isn't simply a modded Classified BIOS with a higher Power Target?

Is the one everyone is having the best luck with not in the OP yet?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> It's against TOS ... you have to go to their site and join. You need 10 posts there in order to download, or can pay a $5/month paypal membership fee.


Only need 5 posts for TI.


----------



## pharma57

None of the modded bios's available are original Classified bios. Currently the closest available is the TI 780 SC ACX modded bios which most here have been using.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Wait so the OC Edition one in the first post isn't the best to use, and isn't simply a modded Classified BIOS with a higher Power Target?
> 
> Is the one everyone is having the best luck with not in the OP yet?
> Only need 5 posts for TI.


i guess the oc edition is the old free one so that's why I posted it. I guess we have to go to the TI website to get ver.3 or maybe a custom classified bios. I have had great luck with the TI bios in the OP though. It was what I used to get 84.5fps in valley.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Only need 5 posts for TI.


Even better! Thanks


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Even better! Thanks


So where is this forum?


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i guess the oc edition is the old free one so that's why I posted it.


Do you think we should temporarily remove it based on Criminal's problems .... and maybe replace with link to TI forum?


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> So where is this forum?


http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Do you think we should temporarily remove it based on Criminal's problems .... and maybe replace with link to TI forum?


I removed all TI bios from thread. I was just trying to help eveyone in here out but I guess that wasn't right. if anyone wants the TI bios go to the site.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I removed all TI bios from thread. I was just trying to help eveyone in here out but I guess that wasn't right. if anyone wants the TI bios go to the site.


I am not blaming you at all, so I hope I did not give that impression. I have the 2nd or 3rd supply of these cards. They may require a different bios version.

I really appreciate the thread!


----------



## pharma57

Criminal, were you able to flash alright with either of the below TI bios? The more recent is 80.10.3A
EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00'
EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.3A.00.80 - 'OC edition v03'


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Criminal, were you able to flash alright?


I have not gotten the bios yet.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I am not blaming you at all, so I hope I did not give that impression. I have the 2nd or 3rd supply of these cards. They may require a different bios version.
> 
> I really appreciate the thread!


I didn't even realize you were having a problem when I posted that. I just realized it now. I removed everything because it's against TOS and some people were complaining but I wasn't talking about you at all. Hopefully the v3 version works for you, i'm sorry you had a problem flashing.

I updated the list.


----------



## dph314

What about skyn3t's BIOS? Any major improvement using that one?


----------



## jimrun

Looks like EVGA has the EVBots back in stock @ the $49 ....









http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-EV-EB01-BR


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I didn't even realize you were having a problem when I posted that. I just realized it now. I removed everything because it's against TOS and some people were complaining but I wasn't talking about you at all. Hopefully the v3 version works for you, i'm sorry you had a problem flashing.
> 
> I updated the list.


I appreciate it sir!









Looks like a got a pretty good card now that I have a decent bios.

ASIC 79.4%



1.212v 1306/1700


----------



## Muggins2

Getting mine on tuesday can't wait!!!


----------



## shremi

Well it seems that i am running into some troubles with my card....

I turned the core all the way up to the 1300s with 1.212 and it was fine but as soon as i touched the memory the temps skyrocket reaching the point of throttling. I know i was shooting for 1300 and +400 on the memory but i guess its a no go until the waterblocks become available. So i cant even bother in oppening my evbot since the temps are holding me back. I mean dont get me wrong the card is great but i hate being limited


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Well it seems that i am running into some troubles with my card....
> 
> I turned the core all the way up to the 1300s with 1.212 and it was fine but as soon as i touched the memory the temps skyrocket reaching the point of throttling. I know i was shooting for 1300 and +400 on the memory but i guess its a no go until the waterblocks become available. So i cant even bother in oppening my evbot since the temps are holding me back. I mean dont get me wrong the card is great but i hate being limited


My card is the same way, I get very high temps with memory overclock and start getting artifacts above +300 on mem

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dancop*
> 
> I used open bios, evbot and dice...no chance to come higher than 1510!!!
> The valleyrun is at air!
> The board is limited for powertarget too!!!
> You need to hardmod it!


Thats pretty good how much voltage?

I cant get more then 1.40 on my other brand card becuase of black screen so 1400 was most i could bench with dice


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Criminal, were you able to flash alright with either of the below TI bios? The more recent is 80.10.3A
> EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00'
> EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.3A.00.80 - 'OC edition v03'


80.10.3A is what worked for me.


----------



## dentnu

Great news TI just modded both the LN2 and Original classified bios head over to TI site to get the bios. I am about to install the LN2 version.


----------



## skyn3t

really? I'm about to finish mine







too bad he got it first


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Great news TI just modded both the LN2 and Original classified bios head over to TI site to get the bios. I am about to install the LN2 version.


Hey all, been out of the loop for a few days but just saw this, going to download and give it a whirl now.









In other news, here's a recent pass of 3DMark I did at 1306/7638 core/mem.

Excuse the 3 instances of CPU-Z on the same tab, in my haste I forgot to change them to Mainboard and Memory.


----------



## Dancop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Great news TI just modded both the LN2 and Original classified bios head over to TI site to get the bios. I am about to install the LN2 version.


Do you have a link???


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dancop*
> 
> Do you have a link???


Link to TI Forums Thread


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> really? I'm about to finish mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad he got it first


Skyn3t,
When you get your completed I will be more than happy to use yours, you have given so much of your time to these bios's and the forums.
My first Classified arrived last night, second coming Monday


----------



## dentnu

I just got my evbot and wanted to know a few things.

1. What does the OCP setting do you can change it from normal to extreme what is the difference between the two settings ?

2. I noticed that when changing my vcore it does not display anywhere on precision or the rivatuner server is this normal does it work just like the classified tool where it does not display it in any program ?

Thanks


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Skyn3t,
> When you get your completed I will be more than happy to use yours, you have given so much of your time to these bios's and the forums.
> My first Classified arrived last night, second coming Monday


+1 for the Skyn3t BIOS too.


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> 2. I noticed that when changing my vcore it does not display anywhere on precision or the rivatuner server is this normal does it work just like the classified tool where it does not display it in any program ?
> Thanks


Can't help you with qu.1 but as far as I know and have experienced, you won't see the voltage changes you make using the Classified tool anywhere on screen in programs, I think this is the same for using EVBot too.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> really? I'm about to finish mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad he got it first


yours was amazing also. Just that once I got up to about 1.325v it started throttling. but up until that point it worked just as good if not better than the TI bios. I think your work is amazing also and I would love to test out your bios and add to the OP.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Skyn3t,
> When you get your completed I will be more than happy to use yours, you have given so much of your time to these bios's and the forums.
> My first Classified arrived last night, second coming Monday


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> +1 for the Skyn3t BIOS too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yours was amazing also. Just that once I got up to about 1.325v it started throttling. but up until that point it worked just as good if not better than the TI bios. I think your work is amazing also and I would love to test out your bios and add to the OP.


I will try my best


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> Can't help you with qu.1 but as far as I know and have experienced, you won't see the voltage changes you make using the Classified tool anywhere on screen in programs, I think this is the same for using EVBot too.


When I use the Classified Software tool to set voltages I use Evbot to confirm those changes. Likewise when I use Evbot for voltages I can use the Software tool since it "records" any voltages you set.


----------



## pharma57

Just want to post my best to-date 3DMark single GPU score before I try the new TI Classified vbios:

GPU +295 @ 1319.5/ MEM +700 @ 1851.4
ASIC 67.1

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/ru3.png/

Edit:

And the result with the modded TI Classified vbios:

GPU +274 @ 1306.5/ MEM +855 @1935

ASIC 67.1
Nvidia Driver 326.41
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/41/rbs0.png/

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/726888

Both were done using the Classified Software tool, but did not take the "bull in the china shop" approach. The amazing thing with this card is the temps have NEVER gotten higher than 69c. I'll take a break and see if I can milk any more points from the software tool then move onto Evbot....


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So when is the 780 Classified Hydro Copper coming you guys? That's the only Classy I'd be interested in buying...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> I just got my evbot and wanted to know a few things.
> 
> 1. What does the OCP setting do you can change it from normal to extreme what is the difference between the two settings ?
> 
> 2. I noticed that when changing my vcore it does not display anywhere on precision or the rivatuner server is this normal does it work just like the classified tool where it does not display it in any program ?
> 
> Thanks


OCP is overcurrent protection, from normal to extreme should allow the card to pull more power.
A multimeter is usually recommended to see voltage changes, software is pretty limited for what it can read. 99% of the time actual voltage is a bit different than what software shows anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So when is the 780 Classified Hydro Copper coming you guys? That's the only Classy I'd be interested in buying...


I read that HC blocks are supposed to be sometime in August.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Skyn3t,
> When you get your completed I will be more than happy to use yours, you have given so much of your time to these bios's and the forums.
> My first Classified arrived last night, second coming Monday


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> really? I'm about to finish mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad he got it first


As will I! Skyn3t puts a lot of work into helping others!









Edit: My memory appears to be pretty average. The best I can do is +400, but I guess the bright side is my core seems pretty decent. So far up to [email protected] and tops out at about 82C in Valley.


----------



## pharma57

Did you increase your FBVDD voltage to see if your memory is stable at higher clocks?

When I got my card I noticed one of the heatsink screws on the back of the PCB was not tight, so I took off the heatsink and reapplied thermal paste.
I know someone in this forum was going to reapply the thermal pads but have not heard from them yet.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Did you increase your FBVDD voltage to see if your memory is stable at higher clocks?
> 
> When I got my card I noticed one of the heatsink screws on the back of the PCB was not tight, so I took off the heatsink and reapplied thermal paste.
> I know someone in this forum was going to reapply the thermal pads but have not heard from them yet.


Yeah. Any added voltage or anything over +410 gives me artifacts. I run it at +400 to be safe.


----------



## pharma57

I switched my Nvidia drivers a few days ago to the beta 326.41 since this was supposed to contain a solution for the VRM issue only found on 780 Classifieds. Not sure which drivers you are using but it is the recommended driver currently for the Classifieds.


----------



## Stein357

How do I get rid of all remnants of the Software Overclock Tool? Heaven crashes the instant the benchmark starts when I set the Tool to default values.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stein357*
> 
> How do I get rid of all remnants of the Software Overclock Tool? Heaven crashes the instant the benchmark starts when I set the Tool to default values.


Try shutting down the pc to clear the system memory.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimrun*
> 
> Looks like EVGA has the EVBots back in stock @ the $49 ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-EV-EB01-BR


Not in EU..............Boo hoo


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So when is the 780 Classified Hydro Copper coming you guys? That's the only Classy I'd be interested in buying...


ya you could just buy the classified now and the block later. At least you wont have to wait. its the same thing.


----------



## jimrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Not in EU..............Boo hoo


That is unfortunate - I do not understand the EVGA EU pricing on the EVBot ...
... the pricing on the cards look to be in line, but not on the EVBot ...

More EVBots at Amazon US : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0033FQ440
... free 2nd day with Prime ...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I wouldn't want to run the card with air cooling anyway so I'd rather just get the card with block already installed if that's an option.


----------



## criminal

Anyone get the classified bios from TI yet?


----------



## sticks435

Strong Island and Pharma have it I believe.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> Link to TI Forums Thread


Thanks Krayge!

The link is above for any one who wants to try any of the TI bios's. You need to join the forum and post a minimum of 5 posts in any of their forums in order to have full access to download.









I've been using the TI Classified vbios and it is pretty awesome! Just use some finesse when setting the Power Target in PrecisionX (no bull in china shop approach).


----------



## shremi

How are you guys managing to keep your cards cool ????

I cant seem to get enough time in order to complete any significant benchmark.









I know this card will reach the 1400 for sure since i can bench 1300 with 1.200 v but i need some input in how to do it ????


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That's the trick man! With air it can be very frustrating to know your card is capable of more but can't keep cool enough. You can try a box fan blowing into the open side panel which can definitely help. I've even seen guys spray compressed air straight into the video card fans though I'm not sure this is really that great an idea. Easiest thing to do is take your rig out into the garage in winter time (if you get cold temps) and run benches then. You'd be surprised how well your cards will clock with 25F ambients!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> How are you guys managing to keep your cards cool ????
> 
> I cant seem to get enough time in order to complete any significant benchmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this card will reach the 1400 for sure since i can bench 1300 with 1.200 v but i need some input in how to do it ????


just wait for your parents go out and... open the fridge door slide you rig side by side and bench it


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's the trick man! With air it can be very frustrating to know your card is capable of more but can't keep cool enough. You can try a box fan blowing into the open side panel which can definitely help. I've even seen guys spray compressed air straight into the video card fans though I'm not sure this is really that great an idea. Easiest thing to do is take your rig out into the garage in winter time (if you get cold temps) and run benches then. You'd be surprised how well your cards will clock with 25F ambients!


Well my temps are not going to get down for a couple of months or so .... I guess ill just wait until the waterblocks are out .... that was my initial plan anyways but its sucks to wait that long to kick some ass on the valey thread









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> just wait for your parents go out and... open the fridge door slide you rig side by side and bench it










ill try it later just for the lulz


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Well my temps are not going to get down for a couple of months or so .... I guess ill just wait until the waterblocks are out .... that was my initial plan anyways but its sucks to wait that long to kick some ass on the valey thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill try it later just for the lulz


----------



## m3t4lh34d

I'll be posting my GPU-Z verification tomorrow when my first card arrives. If I hit some thermal limits I plan on using a rigged up H100 or Antec 620 to lower the temps enough, and keep a massive fan on the VRMs/VRAM. I bought this card to play with, and I'm not going to wait for a full cover block when I can just use a rigged up universal and reach nearly the same ends. Especially once my EVBot arrives


----------



## USFORCES

I'm ready! Just finished replacing all the thermal tape on the heatsinks, since I have extra I'm going to use the copper heatsinks on the back this time instead of a back plate. With a little fan blowing on them it should run a little cooler like this.


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Thanks Krayge!
> 
> I've been using the TI Classified vbios and it is pretty awesome! Just use some finesse when setting the Power Target in PrecisionX (no bull in china shop approach).


I did switch to the newer Classified BIOS but haven't really hammered out the testing like last week, think I possibly burnt myself out(!) from too much excessive benching in the first week.







How are you finding the newer BIOS, any real improvements to note?

EDIT: Just seen your latest Valley score, definitely going to have to try tweaking the PT like you suggested.


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I'm ready! Just finished replacing all the thermal tape on the heatsinks, since I have extra I'm going to use the copper heatsinks on the back this time instead of a back plate. With a little fan blowing on them it should run a little cooler like this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking forward to the results of this venture. Please post more photos too.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> How are you guys managing to keep your cards cool ????
> 
> I cant seem to get enough time in order to complete any significant benchmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this card will reach the 1400 for sure since i can bench 1300 with 1.200 v but i need some input in how to do it ????


You also may need to start at much lower OC's and work your way up if you find problems completing benchmarks.

There is a lot of difference between 1300 and 1400 -- more volts will definitely increase heat. OC'ing is different animal then stable 1300 with 1.2v and waterblocks will definitely help if you want 1400.

For benchmarks I use open case with house fan (high flow vornado-type) outside case (24 inches away) directing air flow at card (fan-side). Not sure why but my GPU dissipates heat very efficiently and benchmarking temps so far have not reached 80c -- I did reapplied GPU/heatsink thermal paste. Ambient temps here (Eastern US) are summer time and always harder to bench but room temp is usually about 27c. Since I don't benchmark continuously, open-case and fan is fine as long as it's fun. Below is my highest Valley single GPU bench -- using EvBot helped with GPU volts @ 1.38v and GPU max temp @76c with GPU 1359 / MEM 3791.

ASIC 67.1%


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> You also may need to start at much lower OC's and work your way up if you find problems completing benchmarks.
> 
> There is a lot of difference between 1300 and 1400 -- more volts will definitely increase heat. OC'ing is different animal then stable 1300 with 1.2v and waterblocks will definitely help if you want 1400.
> 
> For benchmarks I use open case with house fan (high flow vornado-type) outside case (24 inches away) directing air flow at card (fan-side). Not sure why but my GPU dissipates heat very efficiently and benchmarking temps so far have not reached 80c -- I did reapplied GPU/heatsink thermal paste. Ambient temps here (Eastern US) are summer time and always harder to bench but room temp is usually about 27c. Since I don't benchmark continuously, open-case and fan is fine as long as it's fun. Below is my highest Valley single GPU bench -- using EvBot helped with GPU volts @ 1.38v and GPU max temp @76c with GPU 1359 / MEM 3791.
> 
> ASIC 67.1%


Not criticizing you at all, but your card needed 1.38 to get 1359? That makes me feel wonderful about my card. I can get 1380 @ 1.325v. I have not even tried 1.35 because temps start getting to hard to handle. Just wish my memory was better. Hopefully it is just a driver issues.

I think I am going to pull my cooler and inspect the TIM application and check the thermal pads contact on my ram.


----------



## Dancop

Haven't tried the new driver as well no 6-Core right now here...but 1450 is not bad at all








Please have in mind...I'm using Win8!
http://abload.de/image.php?img=valleysujsj.jpg


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dancop*
> 
> Haven't tried the new driver as well no 6-Core right now here...but 1450 is not bad at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please have in mind...I'm using Win8!
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=valleysujsj.jpg


Nice! Cooling method?


----------



## Dancop

For 1425 standar Stock cooler...for 1450 and also 1500 was doable...GPU only watercooler...benching with DICE is great fun, but due to hardwarelimit concerning Powertarget...it's not much more!
The card will be modded tomorrow...then it'll be possible to come out of that fu... NVIDIA POWERTARGET!
Anyway...really great card!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dancop*
> 
> For 1425 standar Stock cooler...for 1450 and also 1500 was doable...GPU only watercooler...benching with DICE is great fun, but due to hardwarelimit concerning Powertarget...it's not much more!
> The card will be modded tomorrow...then it'll be possible to come out of that fu... NVIDIA POWERTARGET!
> Anyway...really great card!


Are you using the TI bios?


----------



## Dancop

Absolutely sure!!!
No chance coming over a hardwarelimit at ca. 550W!!!
No matter which bios you got...mine can do 750W!!! But at 550W I'll get freezes and so on...same like 680 Classified...you need to mod here!


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Not criticizing you at all, but your card needed 1.38 to get 1359? That makes me feel wonderful about my card. I can get 1380 @ 1.325v. I have not even tried 1.35 because temps start getting to hard to handle. Just wish my memory was better. Hopefully it is just a driver issues.


I didn't need 1.38v to get 1359 ... it's fairly easy getting to 1359 at less volts ( I think posted somewhere in this thread 1430's just in the beginning of Valley but did not finish).
I needed 1.38v to finish the Valley benchmark at my target score.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I didn't need 1.38v to get 1359 ... it's fairly easy getting to 1359 at less volts ( I think posted somewhere in this thread 1430's just in the beginning of Valley but did not finish).
> I needed 1.38v to finish the Valley benchmark at my target score.


But to finish your Valley run @ 1359 did you need 1.38? I have passed Valley run @ 1380 with 1.3v quite a few times.


----------



## pharma57

Haven't tried to finish Valley @ highest GPU OC since my goal was the best Benchmark score. Many times my best benchmark score (whether Valley or 3DMark2013) isn't always the highest GPU clock but a combination of setting the 3 voltages optimally and PrecisionX settings. Dancop's results above may suggest this premise if you compare our ending Valley score/fps. I did need 1.38v with GPU @ 1359 to finish this run at my target fps of 85.5 with a max GPU temp less than 80c.


----------



## shremi

I guess i could try to open the card and reapply the termal paste and see if that lowers the temps....

I havent tried to raise the volts other than the +38 that afterburner allows you to because the card starts to heat a lot ...... Maybe with the new TIM i'll get better results


----------



## thebski

Just opened up my tracking, and what I thought was going to be a Thursday delivery is now showing here in town and out for delivery now. Not sure what's going on, but maybe I'll be joining the club by the end of the night.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Can someone PM me the Classified TI Bios? I've tried to get 5 posts over at TechInferno, but the mods have to approve each post, and it's going to feel like an eternity. I'm already maxing my 115% power limit. Anyone got the version 3 Classified 780 version?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Can someone PM me the Classified TI Bios? I've tried to get 5 posts over at TechInferno, but the mods have to approve each post, and it's going to feel like an eternity. I'm already maxing my 115% power limit. Anyone got the version 3 Classified 780 version?


Tell me about it! I have been trying to get 5 posts over the last few days and like 5 of my 7 posts were never even accepted. I posted 3 more today. I hope they go through.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Tell me about it! I have been trying to get 5 posts over the last few days and like 5 of my 7 posts were never even accepted. I posted 3 more today. I hope they go through.


Yeah this really sucks... My Card is doing 1300mhz @ 1.2v and I know I can do 1400mhz with an unlocked BIOS









I plan on rigging an antec 620 mod on my card and using a few fans to cool the VRM and VRAM just to see what she can do. My asic is 79%


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Is skyn3t's BIOS causing anyone's card to crash? I tried his BIOS for the heck of it, and I had to switch to the LN2 BIOS to boot to windows. It gave me tons of artifacts, etc. Not sure why, but now I'm looking to test the TI BIOS, as that is what I used on all four of my Titans, as well as the Reference 780 I have sitting here, with zero problems.


----------



## Krayge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Can someone PM me the Classified TI Bios? I've tried to get 5 posts over at TechInferno, but the mods have to approve each post, and it's going to feel like an eternity. I'm already maxing my 115% power limit. Anyone got the version 3 Classified 780 version?


Hey Metalhead, stick with it, just make sure you get over 5 posts and they'll be approved in a couple of hours, I recommend more like 10 just to be on the safe side. I managed to get download access about an hour or two after tallying up about 7 posts.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Wow, I just played BF3 Back to Karkand on a 64 player MP server for 30 mins @ 1346mhz @ 1.2v. These cards have tons of potential. I really think I might have a winner









I'm tempted to try to go higher, but quite honestly I was blown away not to crash in the first 30 seconds... it's quite astounding that I didn't crash at all.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Is skyn3t's BIOS causing anyone's card to crash? I tried his BIOS for the heck of it, and I had to switch to the LN2 BIOS to boot to windows. It gave me tons of artifacts, etc. Not sure why, but now I'm looking to test the TI BIOS, as that is what I used on all four of my Titans, as well as the Reference 780 I have sitting here, with zero problems.


You have a newer revision card like I do. None of the bios on the first page will work with our cards. Same thing happened to me. Luckily I was able to see enough around the artifacts to flash it back!


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You have a newer revision card like I do. None of the bios on the first page will work with our cards. Same thing happened to me. Luckily I was able to see enough around the artifacts to flash it back!


Same here, I booted to the standard bios, then flipped the switch to the LN2 bios which was corupted, reflashed with factory bios, rebooted and all was good again. TI Bios works fine on my card thought


----------



## JerkMan

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kg693/


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Is anyone but me contemplating running an antec 620 mod on their classified just to see what it can do with lower temps?


----------



## JerkMan

Should have done this sooner. I got the first batch on July 12th. I'm having temp issues, running SLI. Can't wait for waterblocks! It'll be my first water loop build.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Is skyn3t's BIOS causing anyone's card to crash? I tried his BIOS for the heck of it, and I had to switch to the LN2 BIOS to boot to windows. It gave me tons of artifacts, etc. Not sure why, but now I'm looking to test the TI BIOS, as that is what I used on all four of my Titans, as well as the Reference 780 I have sitting here, with zero problems.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You have a newer revision card like I do. None of the bios on the first page will work with our cards. Same thing happened to me. Luckily I was able to see enough around the artifacts to flash it back!


Just some heads up here for all classy owners, in my 780 thread I did put a big warning about flashing the new bios rev bios Into the first batch of 780's a lot people had come across the evga forum with damaged gpu after flashing the rev .A3 to .37 at the evga forum they never stated what was the fix on the A3. They did fail on this because the tread they had there with bios updates for all 780's reference was taken down without notice. A lot of people was flashing the new batch gpu with .0A bios to .37 bios and this caused a lot confusion because till that last day I was in there the .37 bios was the latest updated bios with mobo compatibility.

Just a friendly warning just be very carefully when flashing the old bios to a new gpu batch and vise versa. This is one of the reason I had not released the A3 and .37 version. Looks like they tied the gpu to the new batch bios. I may be wrong but this is what I have in mind. You can check the evga thread for more info.

Im on mobile so don't expect the typo to bee good.


----------



## pharma57

I think the bios problem was people who already had the new bios .A3 automatically assumed they had to flash back to the old bios. The .A3 bios contained motherboard compatibility fixes and a lower fan setting (either 29% or 33%). So currently if anyone with the original .37 bios who wants the update can contact eVGA support who will email it to them. On the IT forum I would not flash the "free" bios since it did not originate from an eVGA 780 bios. All the other modded IT eVGA vbios I've used and currently have the IT modded Classified vbios, which is working quite well.


----------



## sticks435

Add me to the list!!

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3s8nc/





First run of Valley at Extreme HD preset with power target at 110% and voltage at 1.2. Was running 1175 on core and maxed out at 71C with ambient of around 23-34C. Can't wait to start tweaking and hitting up some games


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I think the bios problem was people who already had the new bios .A3 automatically assumed they had to flash back to the old bios. The .A3 bios contained motherboard compatibility fixes and a lower fan setting (either 29% or 33%). So currently if anyone with the original .37 bios who wants the update can contact eVGA support who will email it to them. On the IT forum I would not flash the "free" bios since it did not originate from an eVGA 780 bios. All the other modded IT eVGA vbios I've used and currently have the IT modded Classified vbios, which is working quite well.


Just between you and me. You already did once and you still keep doing it. Stop copy and past info that you don't know. It does make people confuse and generate argument's at evga forum. Did you remember? and here too this is not the first and last time you already did it and still.

I'm just saying it, I don't want any trouble and im not provoke anything.
Best
skyn3t


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Just between you and me. You already did once and you still keep doing it. Stop copy and past info that you don't know. It does make people confuse and generate argument's at evga forum. Did you remember? and hete too this is not the first and last time you already did it and still.
> 
> I'm just saying it, I don't want any trouble and im not provoke anything.
> Best
> skyn3t


Sky

Skyn3t,

Anybody here can go to the eVGA forums and read the 700 bios threads. They also knew exactly why you were asking questions and can also see JacobF's response. Let them decide for themselves ...









Right now it's really not a concern because the TI modded bios's are excellent with Classifieds!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Sky
> 
> Skyn3t,
> 
> Anybody here can go to the eVGA forums and read the 700 bios threads. They also knew exactly why you were asking questions and can also see JacobF's response. Let them decide for themselves ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now it's really not a concern because the TI modded bios's are excellent with Classifieds!


good for you. just stop saying thing you don't know







I never ask what bios you are using keep that for you. if it works great tell svl7 not to me. he may like it. we are done here.


----------



## pharma57

My best Valley score to-date. This card is beginning to scare me because just when I think I'm at a dead-end a miracle happens!








780 Classified(1) on Air GPU 1372/ MEM 1895
Power Target 118%
GPU Offset +332
MEM Offset +789
Max Temp 84c

ASIC 67.1
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/wxyr.png/


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> My best Valley score to-date. This card is beginning to scare me because just when I think I'm at a dead-end a miracle happens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 780 Classified(1) on Air GPU 1372/ MEM 1895
> Power Target 118%
> GPU Offset +332
> MEM Offset +789
> Max Temp 84c
> 
> ASIC 67.1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/wxyr.png/


Nice run! What's your best 3dmark11 and Firestrike scores?


----------



## pharma57

Thanks Majin! I haven't been running 3DMark11, but so far best Firestrike is below. I think I could improve in some areas, especially GPU clocks. When I did this run it crashed at any Clock greater than 1306.5, and with Evbot it can sometimes take hours just getting the right voltage combination along with PrecisionX to get higher clocks.









i7 3960x @ 4.9Ghz --- GTX 780 Classified --- 1306.5/7718 --- 95%/+274/+855 --- P11349 --- Air

ASIC 67.1
Nvidia Driver 326.41
Max Temp: 69c



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/726888


----------



## thebski

My cards did end up arriving a couple days early, so I can finally join the club! Here are a few quick pictures ...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Fresh out of the box with the cards they are replacing ...



Side by side of Titan and 780 Classified ...



View of the back



Closer up



In the rig with card 1!





Here's the validation link. And screenshot



And my early OC results on the core on GPU 1 ...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Both cards were 1136 boosters out of the box, but this card would only go 1254 at 1.2V and I got 1267 with card two, so I started the OC'ing with card 1. Here's my results as I went up in voltage...





I will keep working on the OC and update here as I go along. My Valley score isn't great right now, but I have no memory OC, probably unstable at the higher clocks, and also have done no tweaks for it.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> My best Valley score to-date. This card is beginning to scare me because just when I think I'm at a dead-end a miracle happens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 780 Classified(1) on Air GPU 1372/ MEM 1895
> Power Target 118%
> GPU Offset +332
> MEM Offset +789
> Max Temp 84c
> 
> ASIC 67.1
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/wxyr.png/


Wow, thats crazy.

I updated the list.

I have been so busy with work I just opened my second card. It has a much better ASIC of 80.2% compared to I think like 62%. It feels like a much different card. So far I think it's a lot faster. I'm going to start benching now.


----------



## JerkMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> My cards did end up arriving a couple days early, so I can finally join the club! Here are a few quick pictures ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh out of the box with the cards they are replacing ...
> 
> 
> 
> Side by side of Titan and 780 Classified ...
> 
> 
> 
> View of the back
> 
> 
> 
> Closer up
> 
> 
> 
> In the rig with card 1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the validation link. And screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> And my early OC results on the core on GPU 1 ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both cards were 1136 boosters out of the box, but this card would only go 1254 at 1.2V and I got 1267 with card two, so I started the OC'ing with card 1. Here's my results as I went up in voltage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep working on the OC and update here as I go along. My Valley score isn't great right now, but I have no memory OC, probably unstable at the higher clocks, and also have done no tweaks for it.


I can't OC memory either. Can't really complain with the speeds I'm getting. I'm getting antsy for waterblocks, they should solve a lot of issues and add 100+MHz.


----------



## JerkMan

Highest Valley score I've gotten in SLI @ 1280/3005. I'm game stable at 1267/3005.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerkMan*
> 
> I can't OC memory either. Can't really complain with the speeds I'm getting. I'm getting antsy for waterblocks, they should solve a lot of issues and add 100+MHz.


I think I'll be able to OC the memory quite a bit, but I just haven't got to that part yet. I was just seeing how far the core would go without the bother of OC'ing the memory. I'll go out of box core and find the max memory next, and then find the sweet spot for both core and memory combined.









Also, make very sure any system memory OC is very stable, or it can sometimes not allow max memory clocks on your GPU. I gained another 400 MHz on the memory on my Titans by going from XMP to manual memory profile on my X79. I could only run 6200 before and after 6600 was no problem. I should have done it from the get go as everyone said XMP is a bad idea on X79, but it took me a while to learn I guess.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I think I'll be able to OC the memory quite a bit, but I just haven't got to that part yet. I was just seeing how far the core would go without the bother of OC'ing the memory. I'll go out of box core and find the max memory next, and then find the sweet spot for both core and memory combined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, make very sure any system memory OC is very stable, or it can sometimes not allow max memory clocks on your GPU. I gained another 400 MHz on the memory on my Titans by going from XMP to manual memory profile on my X79. I could only run 6200 before and after 6600 was no problem. I should have done it from the get go as everyone said XMP is a bad idea on X79, but it took me a while to learn I guess.


Really... system memory? I will have to look into that.


----------



## WhiteDragon 1

Hey guys... I have been testing my 2 Classies and will post results soon but wanted to let everyone know that I have a Poll going about EK making a Block for this Bad Boy








Please take a look and tell others to do so as well because the more votes we have for the block the better in letting Eddie know we want EK cooling our cards









http://www.overclock.net/t/1415867/poll-do-you-want-ek-to-make-a-block-for-the-gtx-780-classified#post_20545954


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Really... system memory? I will have to look into that.


I'll be interested in your result! I've got an x79 which is currently set to XMP memory profile but have not noticed any gpu memory OC issues.
The only thing I do is run the NVidia executable (force-enable-gen3_2) to enable pci-e 3.0 speeds on x79 motherboards, usually after every display driver change.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Really... system memory? I will have to look into that.


Well I was never quite stable before I don't think. But it had been running for months, i just couldnt get much of a GPU memory OC. The 600 series and now 700 series have shown to be really picky about system memory clocks/timings. It definitely can make a difference if your system memory isn't as rock solid as you may think.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Wow, thats crazy.
> 
> I updated the list.
> 
> I have been so busy with work I just opened my second card. It has a much better ASIC of 80.2% compared to I think like 62%. It feels like a much different card. So far I think it's a lot faster. I'm going to start benching now.


Thanks Strong Island! I think the more you use the Classified software tool and EvBot you start to become familiar with how changes affect the GPU. The feel I get is it's not always pushing voltages up, but sometimes you have to +/- nvvdd, +/- fbvdd, or +/- pexvdd, then decrease/increase PrecisionX Power Target, GPU and MEM clocks and how every change interacts as a whole to get best benchmark score. Sometime you get weird settings that product the best result --- my best 3DMark2013 score was using 95% Power Target. Does it tell me I have more headroom? Not sure but looking forward to testing.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I'll be interested in your result! I've got an x79 which is currently set to XMP memory profile but have not noticed any gpu memory OC issues.
> The only thing I do is run the NVidia executable (force-enable-gen3_2) to enable pci-e 3.0 speeds on x79 motherboards, usually after every display driver change.


Yeah, I hate having to run that after every driver change.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Well I was never quite stable before I don't think. But it had been running for months, i just couldnt get much of a GPU memory OC. The 600 series and now 700 series have shown to be really picky about system memory clocks/timings. It definitely can make a difference if your system memory isn't as rock solid as you may think.


I have the Samsung wonder ram and it appears to be stable at 2000, but I could be wrong. I will check and let everyone know.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I have the Samsung wonder ram and it appears to be stable at 2000, but I could be wrong. I will check and let everyone know.


If you're getting good GPU memory OCs already then it's probably stable (providing no other instability issues that could be memory related). I personally owned 7 GTX 600 series cards and the two Titans and couldn't get much out of the memory on any of them. Then I would sell the cards to people and they'd get some crazy OC out of the memory. After a while I realized something wasn't right on mine and did some tweaking and that's what I found.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Then I would sell the cards to people and they'd get some crazy OC out of the memory.


You are in good company Sir!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> If you're getting good GPU memory OCs already then it's probably stable (providing no other instability issues that could be memory related). I personally owned 7 GTX 600 series cards and the two Titans and couldn't get much out of the memory on any of them. Then I would sell the cards to people and they'd get some crazy OC out of the memory. After a while I realized something wasn't right on mine and did some tweaking and that's what I found.


+400 on the ram so far, which seems low for a Classified. When I had my Titan, I could only do + 200 until I did a reinstall of Windows, but still could only get +500. I may be topped out but I want to exhaust every tip before I reinstall Windows again. Only after that will I believe that the memory is truly at its full potential.


----------



## pharma57

Sometimes it's the Nvidia drivers causing the issue and any registry leftovers. There is a new Ndivia driver uninstaller I've been using and it works very well. If you want to check it out the link is below.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=379506


----------



## Dancop

The Card is hardlocked at 1,5V...you can adjust voltage to 1,8V...but just 1,5V arrive at GPU!
Could anyone test that with EVBOT?


----------



## pharma57

On my Classy's the EvBot reads the following for the limits: for NVVDD goes up to 1.8v, FBVDD up to 2.0v, and PEXVDD up to 1.562v. But have not been anywhere near those limits.


----------



## Dancop

Ich can adjust 1,8V to EVBOT...but just 1,5V arrive at GPU!
Have you measured it on your card?

Could you send me your BIOS?


----------



## dentnu

My two cards overclock great when it comes to core clock speeds. As I can bench at 1384 on both card might be able to go higher if temps were not holding me back. Now when it comes to memory they are not so good as max memory on 1 card is +300 and +400 on the other.







I have reinstalled the latest drivers
a few times while using driver fusion to make sure I get rid of all traces and am I running MEMtest x86 to make sure my system ram is not bad. I don't think it's my ram or system that's causing a problem since I could push +500 on my old 780 SC ACX card. I hope it's just a driver problem or maybe this windows 8.1 release preview that might be causing issues. What driver version are all of you guys using ?


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dancop*
> 
> Ich can adjust 1,8V to EVBOT...but just 1,5V arrive at GPU!
> Have you measured it on your card?
> 
> Could you send me your BIOS?


It was the same for any bios. I'm using the IT Classified bios and can be downloaded from their forum after you join and post 5 messages. You should join because the vbios modder Svl7 knows a lot about these things and can probably answer your questions better.
http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html

You could try the EvBot OCP setting - default is normal, optional is extreme. I think this might give higher voltages.

Or eVGA could probably answer your question ....


----------



## pharma57

Using the latest 326.41 with an older version of PhysX.


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Using the latest 326.41 with an older version of PhysX.


Why do you use an older version of Physx ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Why do you use an older version of Physx ?


The right way to use it is old drivers with new physx. Drivers has more issues and fix than physx. Some old drivers work much better with new physx drivers updated.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Why do you use an older version of Physx ?


The latest version doesn't give me similar performance as the older versions. I usually use the PhysX version from the 314.22 drivers. It's a good idea to use the recent beta version Nvidia driver 326.41 since they are supposed to contain a fix for the custom VRM (voltage regulator) found on 780 Classy's.

Basically right now I'm just waiting for a new Nvidia driver version that will work well ....


----------



## USFORCES

Five whole screws holding the heatsink on, got both blocks on and was doing a leak test and dripped a little frecking water on the motherboard








Anyhow I've got a box fan drying it off real good before I take the chance at firing it up.



I cheated with the copper heatsinks, hell the aircooler doesn't even make contact with the heatsink covering the memory or mofets, I might take it off later and do it right got to see how it does first...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dancop*
> 
> Ich can adjust 1,8V to EVBOT...but just 1,5V arrive at GPU!
> Have you measured it on your card?
> 
> Could you send me your BIOS?


Vince had to be running higher than 1.5V, not sure if that is something in the bios, or if TiN had his way with the card being used...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Five whole screws holding the heatsink on, got both blocks on and was doing a leak test and dripped a little frecking water on the motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow I've got a box fan drying it off real good before I take the chance at firing it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I cheated with the copper heatsinks, hell the aircooler doesn't even make contact with the heatsink covering the memory or mofets, lol


That looks really cool. You will be the first one with a watercooled classified.


----------



## Muggins2

So i got my classified today and i got to 1345 boost clock before the card hit it's power target on the ln2 bios at 1.3v. What other bios's have a higher power target. This card can do 1400mhz just need higher power target and water


----------



## dowkass

i just got my evga gtx 780 classified.... but its defective







im so pissed... i sent rma i cant wait to use this card!!!


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muggins2*
> 
> So i got my classified today and i got to 1345 boost clock before the card hit it's power target on the ln2 bios at 1.3v. What other bios's have a higher power target. This card can do 1400mhz just need higher power target and water


The Tech Inferno classified bios has like a 400W power limit. That should be plenty lol.


----------



## pharma57

I could be wrong, but I think the default setting is 440W.(I think default in this case is 100%) Here is what Svl7 said when I mentioned the max Power Target setting was 130%.:
Quote:


> Yes, that's correct, I set it like that. Default is already at 440W You won't need to adjust it except maybe for the highest possible voltage. No need for 200%.


Definitely more than enough!!


----------



## sticks435

Ahh ok. I know in the thread it said something like 350W, Classified is higher, so figured higher was like 400 or something. Good to know the actual limit!


----------



## Muggins2

So i think that i broke my card i was using the ti bios and then bam went down. Now when i start my computer it has a lot of lines and precision X cant detect my card. I've never broke a card before is this normal and will evga accept it for rma since it has the TI bios. I can't remove it.


----------



## USFORCES

Ok I'm up and running, Couple questions How do I increase the voltage? I've got the MFC voltage controller but when I try to increase it nothing happens... second how do I switch to the other bios?


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muggins2*
> 
> So i think that i broke my card i was using the ti bios and then bam went down. Now when i start my computer it has a lot of lines and precision X cant detect my card. I've never broke a card before is this normal and will evga accept it for rma since it has the TI bios. I can't remove it.


What were you doing with it? Voltage? App? Temps? Etc.

If you can't get the original bios flashed onto it then you likely just ate that Classified. They are pretty adamant about warranty being void if the card has a modified bios.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Ok I'm up and running, Couple questions How do I increase the voltage? I've got the MFC voltage controller but when I try to increase it nothing happens... second how do I switch to the other bios?


Voltage changes don't show in software, but if you change the voltage slider and hit apply it is changing the voltage. If you go through bench runs and slowly increase clocks and voltage you will notice it is taking the extra voltage.


----------



## USFORCES

I've got the AIDA64 and the G19 keyboard and voltage isn't going up while benching doesn't go over 1.8, Do I have to be in the ln2 bios also how do you switch to the other bios.
Edit, Guess I'll just wait until tomorrow when the evbot comes.


----------



## JerkMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I've got the AIDA64 and the G19 keyboard and voltage isn't going up while benching doesn't go over 1.8, Do I have to be in the ln2 bios also how do you switch to the other bios.


If you're talking about how to switch to the ln2 bios, there's a switch right next to the evbot port on the card.


----------



## USFORCES

Ok I see it now


----------



## JerkMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerkMan*
> 
> I can't OC memory either. Can't really complain with the speeds I'm getting. I'm getting antsy for waterblocks, they should solve a lot of issues and add 100+MHz.


I take it back, I can OC memory just fine. With SLI I'm starting to throttle due to the heat at even +100 and I don't feel like backing down on the core offset, so I'm stuck until the waterblocks come out.









EDIT: Yeah, I just quoted and replied my own post...


----------



## Muggins2

ok i got my card back up i had to put my old 680 back in.







thank you every possible god ever. lol


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I've got the AIDA64 and the G19 keyboard and voltage isn't going up while benching doesn't go over 1.8, Do I have to be in the ln2 bios also how do you switch to the other bios.
> Edit, Guess I'll just wait until tomorrow when the evbot comes.


You mean 1.18? Like I said voltage tweaks with the voltage controller or EVBot will not show up in any software, on screen display or keyboard display. They can only truly be read with a multimeter. When you set a voltage with the controller and hit apply it is changing the voltage.


----------



## USFORCES

Yeah 1.18v, 680's always showed the voltage on the cards like 1.21v, I can't see why AIDA64 wouldn't show what the card voltage is now I mean it shows up to 1.18 why would it stop?


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Yeah 1.18v, 680's always showed the voltage on the cards like 1.21v, I can't see why AIDA64 wouldn't show what the card voltage is now I mean it shows up to 1.18 why would it stop?


I can't tell you exactly why it doesn't show, but I just know that despite it not showing it definitely works. Even when you get EVBot the voltage won't show. The 680 Classifieds were that way as well.

Just try it out. Find your max clock at 1.2V and then bump the voltage a bit and the clocks. You will see that it's working and your power use should rise too.


----------



## Muggins2

yeah thats what i did and you notice the temps increase and more stability.


----------



## sticks435

I think it has to do with the way the Classified voltage tuner app works. However it's doing it, it hard sets it to that single voltage, even if you are in idle clocks. I just tested it and am reading 1.20 volts even though I'm at 324mhz clock and AIDA64 shows .861v.


----------



## USFORCES

It must be working because I was just at 1332Mhz benching








After I restarted the computer it seems to be working..


----------



## pharma57

I mentioned this before, EvBot and the Classified software tool can be used to confirm the voltages set by the other. Any temp set in EvBot will register in the software tool if it's opened after making the Evbot change. The same is also true when using the software tool for voltage changes and the change will be shown in EvBot when you view those voltages. It's good to be able to confirm voltages at the software level, and vice versa ...


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerkMan*
> 
> Highest Valley score I've gotten in SLI @ 1280/3005. I'm game stable at 1267/3005.


Are you using TI modded vbios?


----------



## Krayge

Not sure if this is already common knowledge, but I just stumbled across this. Worth putting in a vote anyway I'd imagine.









EK 780 Classified Waterblock Vote


----------



## pharma57

EVGA CLASSIFIED GTX780 takes out TITAN as fastest single gpu in the world in 3DMARK

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> EVGA CLASSIFIED GTX780 takes out TITAN as fastest single gpu in the world in 3DMARK
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu


I wonder how many Classifieds he went through to get that gem.









Check it out, our own FTW420 and MrTooShort rounding out the top 5!


----------



## pharma57

Seems someone is going to write an article on TI's modded 780 vbios ....









http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios-42.html#post60878

Should be an interesting read when done, though I'll probably need to translate from German.


----------



## Lu(ky

Well I gave up on with the MSI GTX 780 Lightning







and pulled the trigger on 2 x of these bad boys along with a new PSU..


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Well I gave up on with the MSI GTX 780 Lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pulled the trigger on 2 x of these bad boys along with a new PSU..


Welcome! You made the right decision.

That is part of the reason I went ahead and jumped to the classy last week. I had a gut feeling that with MSI just finishing the design of the cooler, a August 7 release date would be near impossible.


----------



## Muggins2

Does anybody else have an issue with the ti bios where it makes your card go haywire because every time i flash do it my card freaks out.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muggins2*
> 
> Does anybody else have an issue with the ti bios where it makes your card go haywire because every time i flash do it my card freaks out.


According to which TI bios you are referring too. If you just got your classy, then you need the newest TI bios.


----------



## pharma57

Criminal is correct ... no one should flash the free TI bios since it did not originally come from an eVGA card - only flash the TI modded eVGA bios's .... I've tried the Classified and both SC ACX's bios and they work on my Classified.









Have you read the directions on the first page about to flash?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/0_20


----------



## Muggins2

could you possibly link me. It may be that I am not using the correct bios.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muggins2*
> 
> could you possibly link me. It may be that I am not using the correct bios.


http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html

EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.37.00.0B - 'OC edition v00' - see attachments
EVGA 780 - SC ACX - 80.10.3A.00.81 - 'OC edition v03' - see attachments
EVGA 780 - Classified vbios pack - 'OC edition v03' - see attachments


----------



## strong island 1

ya I have been trying to say that since the beginning. Since the evbot applies voltage at a hardware level it must be reading the hardware. Whatever I apply in the software voltage tool shows up in the evbot and whatever I apply in evbot shows up in the software tool even if it's above 1.35v. If you change evbot to 1.4v the software tool will actually read it even though it goes above it's max. I think these things are a pretty good indicator it's working. I didn't install any software with evbot and it also doesn't reset if you restart the computer because the video card never shuts off. So it completely interacts with just the hardware. It's a pretty cool device.


----------



## JerkMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Are you using TI modded vbios?


No, just the stock ln2. I don't want to play with higher voltages or clocks as as the temps are already holding me back. Waiting for water.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dancop*
> 
> Ich can adjust 1,8V to EVBOT...but just 1,5V arrive at GPU!
> Have you measured it on your card?


What driver version are you using? I'm just guessing but Nvidia made adjustments in 326.41 to account for the "custom VRM" in Classifieds and perhaps this is what is creating the 1,5 limit you see. Try the driver version 320.49 (same as KingPin) and see if you can go to 1.8v.


----------



## strong island 1

I got so excited EVGA's website showed 3 blocks but I looked and it's for the 770 classified. Whoever in here has the 770 Classified the blocks are in stock now on evga's website. The 770 classified looks like a really nice card.


----------



## strong island 1

hey if anybody hasn't posted there gpuz please do. I want the list to get bigger. I know I haven't gotten one from USFORCES yet. Sorry to be annoying but please post it when you get a chance. The club is definitely growing.


----------



## Muggins2

Did anybody hear about the 780 lightning troll. They released the 760 hawk instead of the 780 lightning. MSI troll:lachen: Glad i got my classified as i was thinking of waiting because lightning is coming out on the 28th lol. Sorry this was off topic. I just had to post it.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

780 Classified blocks around mid Aug.


----------



## Muggins2

Just a question what does raising PEXVDD help with. I know it's pci-e slot voltage but when would i need to raise that? Thanks


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya I have been trying to say that since the beginning. Since the evbot applies voltage at a hardware level it must be reading the hardware. Whatever I apply in the software voltage tool shows up in the evbot and whatever I apply in evbot shows up in the software tool even if it's above 1.35v. If you change evbot to 1.4v the software tool will actually read it even though it goes above it's max. I think these things are a pretty good indicator it's working. I didn't install any software with evbot and it also doesn't reset if you restart the computer because the video card never shuts off. So it completely interacts with just the hardware. It's a pretty cool device.


That's right.

Just to add a bit, for those who are wondering why it doesn't read in software like Precision, Afterburner, etc., it is because it is being done at the hardware level as strong island said.

When you flash your bios to allow 1.212V, that is a software voltage adjustment that other software can read. When you raise the slider to 1.2V in Precision and it shows, that is because that's also a software voltage adjustment that the bios allows.

When you use the EVBot or the Classified Controller, you are adjusting the custom VRM. That is a hardware voltage adjustment. Nvidia has a bios lock of 1.212V, period. That's why even modified bios' can't provide over 1.212V. I am not 100% certain on this, but I am pretty sure that the custom VRM or voltage controller on the Classifieds actually tricks the card into believing it still has acceptable voltages (whatever is being shown in software). That's how they are able to get around Nvidia's locks.


----------



## pharma57

First 780 Classified review:

Overclocking Conclusion
Quote:


> This is by far one of the best video cards we have ever used especially given the performance results using nothing more than the EVGA ACX cooling solution and a slight voltage bump. Overall we are extremely pleased with our results and are little sad that we couldn't hit 1400Mhz using the factory BIOS images. Keep in mind that overclocking is not guaranteed so your results may vary.
> 
> For the record we did crank the fans up to 100% for these tests to ensure that excess heat wouldn't throttle our overclock. *As it would turn out the power used to drive the fans is part of the Power Target calculation.* Removing the fans by either using an external power source or switching to watercooling will give you more headroom and likely provide better performance.


http://www.ninjalane.com/reviews/video/evga_gtx780_classified


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> First 780 Classified review:
> 
> Overclocking Conclusion
> http://www.ninjalane.com/reviews/video/evga_gtx780_classified


And on the day when lightning did not strike.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> And on the day when lightning did not strike.


7/8/2013 Can you hear the thunder?

The Hawk says 'Thunder, what? Not a cloud in sight man.'


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 7/8/2013 Can you hear the thunder?
> 
> The Hawk says 'Thunder, what? Not a cloud in sight man.'


It is quite the shame, but I had a feeling that it would be delayed if they just finished up the design last week.

Progress on your Titan?

On topic: I am convinced I have an OS issue. Now when I try to uninstall my drivers, I lose my video and have to do a hard reset, log back into Windows and then finish the driver uninstall. Never have I before had to do that. I created a new user profile last night and reinstalled drivers, but went to bed after that. I am hoping that I have time to play with it more tonight.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Now when I try to uninstall my drivers, I lose my video and have to do a hard reset, log back into Windows and then finish the driver uninstall.


That usually happens to me when I have my CPU and GPU overclocked. I have to have normal clocks for driver uninstallation to work normally. You might check to see if reducing clocks on CPU, GPU or both helps.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> It is quite the shame, but I had a feeling that it would be delayed if they just finished up the design last week.
> 
> Progress on your Titan?
> 
> On topic: I am convinced I have an OS issue. Now when I try to uninstall my drivers, I lose my video and have to do a hard reset, log back into Windows and then finish the driver uninstall. Never have I before had to do that. I created a new user profile last night and reinstalled drivers, but went to bed after that. I am hoping that I have time to play with it more tonight.


Still bugging the electronics guys to try to figure out the voltage controller on the zombie, hoping someone gets a new idea soon!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> That usually happens to me when I have my CPU and GPU overclocked. I have to have normal clocks for driver uninstallation to work normally. You might check to see if reducing clocks on CPU, GPU or both helps.


This is true, the drivers can do funky things sometimes when installed on an overclocked system. It's the one thing I dislike about nvidia drivers since the 300 series, corrupting the driver can be a worse nightmare than anything AMD drivers have ever done to me.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> That usually happens to me when I have my CPU and GPU overclocked. I have to have normal clocks for driver uninstallation to work normally. You might check to see if reducing clocks on CPU, GPU or both helps.


I always default clock my cards when I do any driver maintenance. And my CPU has been overclocked through my GTX580, Titan, 760 and now this Classy. This is the first card that it happens with.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Still bugging the electronics guys to try to figure out the voltage controller on the zombie, hoping someone gets a new idea soon!
> This is true, the drivers can do funky things sometimes when installed on an overclocked system. It's the one thing I dislike about nvidia drivers since the 300 series, corrupting the driver can be a worse nightmare than anything AMD drivers have ever done to me.


I hope they figure out something soon for you. I am anticipating the results like it is my own card.

And yeah, I think I have some badly corrupt drivers or my Windows profile is corrupt. I will know more tonight hopefully.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Didn't expect both of them in the same day ..(2D/3D)
I guess I'm in
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jk3ejrirglqrf3b/CIMG1561.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ot12zddmz2nlh1g/12.jpg

the size of this card is just staggering ..about the size of my GTX 275 or a tad bigger and heavier


----------



## pharma57

Details on KingPin's setup w/ pics:
Quote:


> GPU clocked at 1868 MHz at 1212 MV voltage while the memory was overclocked to a massive 1953 MHz as well.


http://www.chiploco.com/evga-gtx-780-classified-beats-gtx-titan-3dmark-firestrike-27967/


----------



## pharma57

Physical limit on Classified is 1.5v -- confirmed by JacobF.

http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=1995603


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Details on KingPin's setup w/ pics:
> http://www.chiploco.com/evga-gtx-780-classified-beats-gtx-titan-3dmark-firestrike-27967/


Chiploco is reading the voltage in precision, that isn't at 1.212V, definitely 1.5V +.


----------



## USFORCES

I was just running heaven at +230 1410MHz and almost made it but it crashed at the very end








I was using the software over volt tool @ 1.35v so I tried EVbot @ 1.37v and my clocks fluctuate 1280MHz-1384MHz?
Anyhow I use the software and I'm back at 1410MHz no fluctuation I don't get it... Something wrong with EVbot?

Edit: At 1410MHz I would of took 1st place over the SLI cards in the heaven bench scores because I was looking at 130.5 on the last heaven screen, that's with a 980X. So danm close


----------



## William Clement

I don't get it how you all get such high clocks on the core.

I got it running at 1201 and 3500 on mem game stable. I can get it stable to like 1250 for benchmarking but it seems i have to crank the voltage up a tad with the clasified tool. However if i put it on like 1.25->1.3 the tempature get so high that the card is getting to hot and throttles down. I have tried this on manuel as auto settings on the fans. I am using the classy ti bios.

The card boosted to 1164 on auto settings on default bios.

What can i prob do to get it higher? Do i need to refit the cooling or something?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *William Clement*
> 
> I don't get it how you all get such high clocks on the core.
> 
> I got it running at 1201 and 3500 on mem game stable. I can get it stable to like 1250 for benchmarking but it seems i have to crank the voltage up a tad with the clasified tool. However if i put it on like 1.25->1.3 the tempature get so high that the card is getting to hot and throttles down. I have tried this on manuel as auto settings on the fans. I am using the classy ti bios.
> 
> The card boosted to 1164 on auto settings on default bios.
> 
> What can i prob do to get it higher? Do i need to refit the cooling or something?


Take your side panel off and point a fan at your card.


----------



## William Clement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Take your side panel off and point a fan at your card.


Yeah guess i can try that this weekend. Will see and let the result known Currently thinking of getting another case anyway. But this phanteks dude's just don't want to show of there Ethoo Luxe just yet







I just wanna know the difference between that one and there standard Ethoo Primo. When I have one of those then i can finnaly think about a waterloop too.

Btw the asic of mine gpu is 89.x seems quite high compared to others i saw. Dunno if that's also a indication what i can expect.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *William Clement*
> 
> Yeah guess i can try that this weekend. Will see and let the result known Currently thinking of getting another case anyway. But this phanteks dude's just don't want to show of there Ethoo Luxe just yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna know the difference between that one and there standard Ethoo Primo. When I have one of those then i can finnaly think about a waterloop too.
> 
> Btw the asic of mine gpu is 89.x seems quite high compared to others i saw. Dunno if that's also a indication what i can expect.


That is a really high asic, but I don't think any one believes that it carries much weight. Mine is 79.7 and seems to overclock really well on the core. Memory not so much.


----------



## Eggy88

What's the length of the 780 Classy cards?


----------



## Furlans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> What's the length of the 780 Classy cards?


about 27cm


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> about 27cm


Any accurate measurements? I've got 27.5cm to spare in my case


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Any accurate measurements? I've got 27.5cm to spare in my case


10.5" x 4.376"

10.5" = 26.67cm


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> 10.5" x 4.376"
> 
> 10.5" = 26.67cm


Thanks


----------



## Muggins2

yeah my asic is 89.3


----------



## criminal

Anyone that has changed the TIM on Classy, how was the original TIM application? I was thinking about pulling mine apart tonight and reapplying with MX2.


----------



## rbrenner87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Anyone that has changed the TIM on Classy, how was the original TIM application? I was thinking about pulling mine apart tonight and reapplying with MX2.


^ Wondering this as well. My new Classified gets delivered tomorrow (gave up on the lightning) and I was wondering if it was worth it to take it apart clean it and reapply.

Although I will probably be too impatient to do so at first haha. Very excited to test it out.


----------



## yknot

At last.......got my UK order in at EVGA EU site. 2 Classifieds ordered.................I hope............or am I getting ahead of myself......


----------



## dentnu

I am having an issue with borderlands 2 and far cry 3 where my GPU usage drops below 50% and my set overclock downclocks all the way down to 968MHz sometimes. It does not happen in meto last light as my gpu usage is always above 65% and my set overclock never drops. I would like to know if anyone else is also having this problem with current game ? I know that nvidia implemented it into the cards or driver problem is I game on a 120hz display and my fps drops below 100fps which really sucks...


----------



## William Clement

Well taking away side panel + put big fan in front of it don't help that much at temps. Guess it can be that the card is to close to my psu sins i needed to put it on the last pcix 16 slot because the first one is blocked by my h100 rad.

Guess I have 3 options:
1. Take the cooler off and reapply paste. (hope somone else already has and can say if this helps)
2. Wait till i have new case + maybe waterloop the thing.
3. maybe something is wrong in my current windows installation and cause it to get high temps. Will reinstall in 2 weeks.

Edit
Ok reapply'ed paste took a few degrees off nothing fancy though.

Btw I do the max temp testing by using OC Scanner and putting fans on 100% I put the voltage up that much so i dont have artifacts in heaven/valley and tomb raider.

Edit 2 seems i just have to live with 1.1 volt @ 1201core if i take volts higher the temp skyrockets like mad. Guess i can live with it. Was hoping on 1250-1300 though







Guess I just need a new case and or waterloop.

I am testing it full out in OC Scanner + i dont wanna see any artifacts in things like tomb raider.


----------



## jimrun

Jacob from EVGA just posted about the new EVGA EVBot Firmware *P27* : http://www.evga.com/articles/00521/


----------



## criminal

Someone brought my attention to this:
Quote:


> Apparently the latest batch of cards are using Elpida memory modules, instead of the Samsung ones that got used initially. Vbios versions 80.10.3A.00.xx introduces support for those new memory modules. The Elpida memory is not supported in the earlier vbios versions, that's most likely why 780s from recent batches are having serious issues with the older vbios versions (80.10.37.00.xx / 80.10.36.00.xx).
> 
> I say it again, you can safely use the "3A" version on any card, including those from the first batches. The only thing that is not advisable is to use a "36" or "37" vbios on a card that got delivered with a "3A" version, it will only result in crashes and stability issues.
> 
> However it seems that cards which have the Elpida memory modules on the board can't overclock the memory as high as the cards that use Samsung modules, at least that's what it seems so far from looking reports from different users. (Thanks @ eagle*23* for pointing this out).


*Source is from svl7 over at techinferno.*

So anyone having problems getting much out of their memory, this is to blame.


----------



## Muggins2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Someone brought my attention to this:
> *Source is from svl7 over at techinferno.*
> 
> So anyone having problems getting much out of their memory, this is to blame.


Yep my memory only clocks to +350mhz it is crap.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muggins2*
> 
> Yep my memory only clocks to +350mhz it is crap.


Hey, just like mine! Well, I get +400 but you get my point.


----------



## thebski

I've only gotten my cards stable in SLI at +150 memory so far. That is with 1.65V instead of 1.60 ...

680 Classy's were memory clocking beasts. I was kind of hoping these would be the same, but I'm not disappointed with my 1320 gaming core clock in SLI.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I've only gotten my cards stable in SLI at +150 memory so far. That is with 1.65V instead of 1.60 ...
> 
> 680 Classy's were memory clocking beasts. I was kind of hoping these would be the same, but I'm not disappointed with my 1320 gaming core clock in SLI.


Yeah, voltage does not help my memory overclock at all. Which is extremely ironic given that the Classified overvolting tool lets you increase memory voltage, but they pretty much max out with default voltage. Increasing voltage makes my stable @ +400 memory artifact like crazy.


----------



## pharma57

What type of artifacts are you seeing? When my memory is close to max Clocks I start to see little multi-colored dots on the screen.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> What type of artifacts are you seeing?


Blue and red. I also get tons of flickering textures.


----------



## thebski

Same thing for me guys. Voltage doesn't really seem to do a thing, and I get multi-colored dots when it's unstable. Man, that sucks that they release the first batch of cards with better components than the rest. If you gotta charge $20 more and put 7 GHz rated Samsung memory, fine, but don't skimp on the Classified.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Someone brought my attention to this:
> *Source is from svl7 over at techinferno.*
> 
> So anyone having problems getting much out of their memory, this is to blame.


I believe when Classified's were initially released they came with 3A vbios, so not quite certain this is the culprit. Primarily the other 780 model cards that had the "36", "37", "3A" original vbios .... at that time I had 780 SC ACX and did update to "37". I've never heard any Classy owner having the "36" or "37" original vbios but could be wrong.

Did anyone confirm it's a Samsung vs Elpida memory issue? I just started testing my second card today individually and did buy it after card #1.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I believe when Classified's were initially released they came with 3A vbios, so not quite certain this is the culprit. Primarily the other 780 model cards that had the "36", "37", "3A" original vbios .... at that time I had 780 SC ACX and did update to "37". I've never heard any Classy owner having the "36" or "37" original vbios but could be wrong.
> 
> Did anyone confirm it's a Samsung vs Elpida memory issue? I just started testing my second card today individually and did buy it after card #1.


I am going to confirm tonight. I am removing the cooler to reapply TIM, so I will check then.


----------



## JerkMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I've only gotten my cards stable in SLI at +150 memory so far. That is with 1.65V instead of 1.60 ...
> 
> 680 Classy's were memory clocking beasts. I was kind of hoping these would be the same, but I'm not disappointed with my 1320 gaming core clock in SLI.


How are you controlling the temps? Or did you flash the bios?


----------



## pharma57

I need to reapply thermal paste as well to card #2 as I did card #1. Card #2 is running hotter but have highest FireStrike scores to-date.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerkMan*
> 
> How are you controlling the temps? Or did you flash the bios?


No I haven't flashed the bios. Doubt I will to be honest. I'm not trying to break bench records, just find some nice 24/7 gaming clocks. Right now the LN2 bios seems to be plenty.

I keep it cool like this



Not the most ideal, but it works until I figure out what to do for water. That little fan can put out and insane amount of air.


----------



## Muggins2

I don't know what's wrong but i can't flash to any bios without my card freaking. I tried the skyn3t one just a few minutes ago and it artifacted and precision x could not detect my card. Am I doing something wrong? I've flashed my regular bios to the ln2 bios and that worked for me. I'm confused. I just need to get past my power target. any suggestion would help.


----------



## JerkMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> No I haven't flashed the bios. Doubt I will to be honest. I'm not trying to break bench records, just find some nice 24/7 gaming clocks. Right now the LN2 bios seems to be plenty.
> 
> I keep it cool like this
> 
> 
> 
> Not the most ideal, but it works until I figure out what to do for water. That little fan can put out and insane amount of air.


Tried that, I may only get a bin or two higher or maybe 100-200 on the memory before I hit 80 on the top card and throttle, which doesn't translate into anything real-world. I'm not looking to bench either, just game, guess I'll just (im)patiently wait for the waterblocks to crank these babies.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerkMan*
> 
> Tried that, I may only get a bin or two higher or maybe 100-200 on the memory before I hit 80 on the top card and throttle, which doesn't translate into anything real-world. I'm not looking to bench either, just game, guess I'll just (im)patiently wait for the waterblocks to crank these babies.


I also have a super steep fan curve that hits 100% fan at 60C. I'm basically throwing as much fan at them as possible. And this squirrel cage style fan puts out, like I said, a stupid amount of air. No regular desk style fan will get even close.

My temps would hit 85C+ without the fan I bet, and as it is the highest I've seen is 66C.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Someone brought my attention to this:
> *Source is from svl7 over at techinferno.*
> 
> So anyone having problems getting much out of their memory, this is to blame.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muggins2*
> 
> I don't know what's wrong but i can't flash to any bios without my card freaking. I tried the skyn3t one just a few minutes ago and it artifacted and precision x could not detect my card. Am I doing something wrong? I've flashed my regular bios to the ln2 bios and that worked for me. I'm confused. I just need to get past my power target. any suggestion would help.


Read my post I quoted above. It tells you right there. The old bios has no support for our crap memory.


----------



## pharma57

Criminal,

Valley is pretty hard on memory. Have you tried any other benchmarks?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Criminal,
> 
> Valley is pretty hard on memory. Have you tried any other benchmarks?


Started playing with Firestrike some. Beat my Titan score pretty easily.


----------



## pharma57

Awesome! I just got my 2nd card today (first had defect) so I'm in the same boat as you regarding memory.








But can't complain because it's been alright so far... currently trying to really push the card to perform like it's sibling.


----------



## Muggins2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Read my post I quoted above. It tells you right there. The old bios has no support for our crap memory.


are they going to update it for this memory and thanks for the post.


----------



## skyn3t

I already post it here before, some of the new bios are tied with your GPU revision. what they did dunno yet. This is the reason many ppl at evga forum and here had problem after flashing bios. The memory changed, the bios had they update according the memory in it. some ppl are lucky because the first batch GPU may work well with the new revision's and some not. its like cherry pick now.

sadly but it is true. what they try do do is block the dev to hack the bios and make it work like a champ like it was in the rev .36 bios. rev .37 still good bios but a lot new GPU batch one works well with they shipped .A revision.

so be happy with you got now. remember the Titan locked with 1.2 and poor OC because they limited the voltage. They started doing with the 780 and classy now. It is a shame in see a new 780 classy top world record and Titan in second place. what about $300 more you paid? A $1000 GPU should be there not a $700 GPU + $50 voltage control. ask Nvidia now they did found another way to play dirty with us again.

I'm not bash the 780 series. What I'm trying to point is the fail what they did and keep doing with us.

PS: I did ask strong slind 1 to remove my bios from the classy owner's front page. because it was never intended to use on a classy GPU and a lot of you guys are making a lot confusion about it. same as in my 780 owners thread. I may have some good news in a few weeks with rev 3 for 780 and rev 1 for classy. I just want it to be clear here and where you bring it.

best
skyn3t


----------



## Muggins2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I already post it here before, some of the new bios are tied with your GPU revision. what they did dunno yet. This is the reason many ppl at evga forum and here had problem after flashing bios. The memory changed, the bios had they update according the memory in it. some ppl are lucky because the first batch GPU may work well with the new revision's and some not. its like cherry pick now.
> 
> sadly but it is true. what they try do do is block the dev to hack the bios and make it work like a champ like it was in the rev .36 bios. rev .37 still good bios but a lot new GPU batch one works well with they shipped .A revision.
> 
> so be happy with you got now. remember the Titan locked with 1.2 and poor OC because they limited the voltage. They started doing with the 780 and classy now. It is a shame in see a new 780 classy top world record and Titan in second place. what about $300 more you paid? A $1000 GPU should be there not a $700 GPU + $50 voltage control. ask Nvidia now they did found another way to play dirty with us again.
> 
> I'm not bash the 780 series. What I'm trying to point is the fail what they did and keep doing with us.
> 
> PS: I did ask strong slind 1 to remove my bios from the classy owner's front page. because it was never intended to use on a classy GPU and a lot of you guys are making a lot confusion about it. same as in my 780 owners thread. I may have some good news in a few weeks with rev 3 for 780 and rev 1 for classy. I just want it to be clear here and where you bring it.
> 
> best
> skyn3t


So what your saying is that i'm stuck with my power limit for now but later I will be able to flash it successfully? Sorry your post confused me.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muggins2*
> 
> So what your saying is that i'm stuck with my power limit for now but later I will be able to flash it successfully? Sorry your post confused me.


dunno, because a lot you you guys can make it work on all bios revision. i wish i had a classy GPU to test all my thing's but sadly I don't and no plan to get one.


----------



## Muggins2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> dunno, because a lot you you guys can make it work on all bios revision. i wish i had a classy GPU to test all my thing's but sadly I don't and no plan to get one.


Ok thanks and EVGA is so stupid!


----------



## criminal

I replaced the TIM on my Classy. The stock TIM was a little thick. Confirmed Elpida.


----------



## strong island 1

Please everyone vote for this. EK blocks would be amazing.

http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/ek-fc-780-classified-xxl-blocks


----------



## Muggins2

Um now my computer is randomly making rom files be read by internet explorer how do i stop this.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Please everyone vote for this. EK blocks would be amazing.
> 
> http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/ek-fc-780-classified-xxl-blocks


----------



## pharma57

Elpida is owned by Micron .... Elpida is a Japanese memory manufacturer so it might not be so bad. Still testing card #2 with this memory so far have gotten it to 7405.6 benching with some artifacts. (texture artifacts not color dots which will indicate upper memory limits.)


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I replaced the TIM on my Classy. The stock TIM was a little thick. Confirmed Elpida.


Elpida ram on a CLASSIFIED?! thats horrible!


----------



## pharma57

Criminal,
Sending you a PM ...

Anyone have memory problems who can do a test with EvBot?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I replaced the TIM on my Classy. The stock TIM was a little thick. Confirmed Elpida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elpida ram on a CLASSIFIED?! thats horrible!
Click to expand...

why is it horrible ?


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I replaced the TIM on my Classy. The stock TIM was a little thick. Confirmed Elpida.


What TIM are you going to use to replace old stuff?

Samsung Galaxy Note


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> why is it horrible ?


Here is another proof of what I have been telling you guys about memory issue and flashing bios.


Spoiler: I should not doing it but here we go : Spoiler!







Hey Crim, i just spotted you


----------



## pharma57

Skyn3t,

That's old news .... Criminal already posted about it and we know the 'A3' bios is ok from TI.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> why is it horrible ?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another proof of what I have been telling you guys about memory issue and flashing bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I should not doing it but here we go : Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Crim, i just spotted you
Click to expand...

thanks man ..I'm little behind with all of this ..I may actually take of the heatsink this weekend just to make sure what's under (decided to wait for full block since it's only few weeks away )
P.S. Elpida ICs tends to get little warm this might explain some of the spikes in temps reported recently,but properly cooled can make you smile


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Skyn3t,
> 
> That's old news .... Criminal already posted about it and we know the 'A3' bios is ok.


really? looks like you don't follow thread's like you should. if you want to find more info before it use the search thread on top you will going to find my post many pages back.

Like I told you before we are done pharma57 don't quote me.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> thanks man ..I'm little behind with all of this ..I may actually take of the heatsink this weekend just to make sure what's under (decided to wait for full block since it's only few weeks away )


I try to keep you guys update as much as I can classy and 780's Owner's









PS: strong island 1 is doing a gr3at work here. keep it up buddy.








hey i just gave a "3"


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm debating on getting HOF instead ..eVGA like's to cut corners







(570 was a close call and I got lucky with the first batch ) but the restocking fee would be hard to swallow ........


----------



## christophono

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2nkg8/


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christophono*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2nkg8/


added. anyone else who hasn't posted theirs please post it. Thanks.


----------



## Lu(ky

Oh man I got all my stuff today 2 x classy, 1200i psu, and my backplates today but I am stuck at work tell 5am another 14 hour day..


Samsung Galaxy Note


----------



## William Clement

There you go:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/epzy5/


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> really? looks like you don't follow thread's like you should. if you want to find more info before it use the search thread on top you will going to find my post many pages back.
> 
> Like to told you before we are done pharma57 don't quote me.


Stop trying to make trouble.

Criminal's post ....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/580#post_20571046


----------



## criminal

Sorry everyone. Early bedtime last night. I went to bed after my last post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> What TIM are you going to use to replace old stuff?
> 
> Samsung Galaxy Note


I used Mx2. I have not tested yet to see if temps improved.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Here is another proof of what I have been telling you guys about memory issue and flashing bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I should not doing it but here we go : Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Crim, i just spotted you


That is me!









Still trying to get 5 posts over there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Anyone have memory problems who can do a test with EvBot?


No evbot. I might get one eventually though.


----------



## pharma57

You can use either the Software tool or EvBot to test. Just need someone else to confirm they are NOT changing value of FBVDD when increasing mem clocks and if left alone (default 1.60v) they can OC Memory without Texture artifacts.

I think the memory issue may be related to overvoltage of FBVDD (I think the Elipda requires less voltage than Samsung memory).

What seemed to work for me was keeping the FBVDD voltage at the default value 1.60v even when you increase your MEM clocks. I ran Valley a few times and was able to complete without any texture artifacts with my mem clocked at +700. I was also able to create texture artifacts at low MEM clock's by increasing the FBVDD value on Software Tool.

Edit: I did the above testing with Card #2 which I received from eVGA yesterday, so I probably have Elipda memory.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Sorry everyone. Early bedtime last night. I went to bed after my last post.
> I used Mx2. I have not tested yet to see if temps improved.
> That is me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to get 5 posts over there.
> No evbot. I might get one eventually though.


It does sucks right. I know.


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Sorry everyone. Early bedtime last night. I went to bed after my last post.
> I used Mx2. I have not tested yet to see if temps improved.
> That is me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No evbot. I might get one eventually though.


Cool that's what I use for my 4770K I'll slap it on when I go to the HC Blocks when they come out. Speaking of HydroCopper block EVGA-JacobF said the Classified backplate will work with waterblock









I also got the evbot with my backplates. Just got home I want to play with my new toys so freaking tired...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Cool that's what I use for my 4770K I'll slap it on when I go to the HC Blocks when they come out. Speaking of HydroCopper block EVGA-JacobF said the Classified backplate will work with waterblock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the evbot with my backplates. Just got home I want to play with my new toys so freaking tired...


Nap then play.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> You can use either the Software tool or EvBot to test. Just need someone else to confirm they are NOT changing value of FBVDD when increasing mem clocks and if left alone (default 1.60v) they can OC Memory without Texture artifacts.
> 
> I think the memory issue may be related to overvoltage of FBVDD (I think the Elipda requires less voltage than Samsung memory).
> 
> What seemed to work for me was keeping the FBVDD voltage at the default value 1.60v even when you increase your MEM clocks. I ran Valley a few times and was able to complete without any texture artifacts with my mem clocked at +700. I was also able to create texture artifacts at low MEM clock's by increasing the FBVDD value on Software Tool.
> 
> Edit: I did the above testing with Card #2 which I received from eVGA yesterday, so I probably have Elipda memory.


you probably have sammy memory, I've tried going past +300 with stock voltage on both the gpu and FBVDD and it doesn't work. But i can tell you that raising FBVDD past 1.8v on my evbot (it goes up to 2.0v) will cause my system to crash even without any memory overclock. I'm starting to think these memory modules could run at even less then 1.6v but we will probably never know that. I'm sticking with my card, gonna slap a waterblock on it and see if that helps.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> you probably have sammy memory, I've tried going past +300 with stock voltage on both the gpu and FBVDD and it doesn't work.


+300 on the GPU core? That would be like 1400+ MHz on stock voltage. No card on the planet could pull that off.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> +300 on the GPU core? That would be like 1400+ MHz on stock voltage. No card on the planet could pull that off.


don't wanna be mean or anything but if you read through the last couple pages, we are talking about problems with memory overclocking


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> don't wanna be mean or anything but if you read through the last couple pages, we are talking about problems with memory overclocking


I've been around for the entirety of the thread, and that is not what you typed so it's not what I interpreted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> you probably have sammy memory, *I've tried going past +300 with stock voltage on both the gpu and FBVDD and it doesn't work.* But i can tell you that raising FBVDD past 1.8v on my evbot (it goes up to 2.0v) will cause my system to crash even without any memory overclock. I'm starting to think these memory modules could run at even less then 1.6v but we will probably never know that. I'm sticking with my card, gonna slap a waterblock on it and see if that helps.


What else was that suppose to mean? How do you go +300 on the FBVDD? I just assumed you were talking GPU core and memory.

But yea it sucks they changed memory on us. I wonder how many Samsung versions they put out?


----------



## pharma57

koniu777,

Have you tried to see high high you can up MEM clock only (not GPU clock), and leaving FBVDD at default (1.6v)? Or have you always tried to increase FBVDD everytime you increase your MEM clocks?

Try running Valley with the setting suggested above.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> you probably have sammy memory, I've tried going past +300 with stock voltage on both the gpu and FBVDD and it doesn't work. But i can tell you that raising FBVDD past 1.8v on my evbot (it goes up to 2.0v) will cause my system to crash even without any memory overclock. I'm starting to think these memory modules could run at even less then 1.6v but we will probably never know that. I'm sticking with my card, gonna slap a waterblock on it and see if that helps.


Same boat as you, although I have managed +430 with a new user profile.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> koniu777,
> 
> Have you tried to see how high you can up MEM clock only (not GPU clock), and leaving FBVDD at default (1.6v)? Or have you always tried to increase FBVDD everytime you increase your MEM clocks?


I have left memory voltage @ 1.6V with zero overclock on the core with no major success at getting over +400, except for what I stated above. If anything, increasing memory voltage hurts the overclock because it increases memory temp.


----------



## pharma57

Thanks Criminal ... I have some different TIM laying around I can use until I get my special order paste. So time for a little surgery!


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> koniu777,
> 
> Have you tried to see high high you can up MEM clock only (not GPU clock), and leaving FBVDD at default (1.6v)? Or have you always tried to increase FBVDD everytime you increase your MEM clocks?
> 
> Try running Valley with the setting suggested above.


I've tried running just memory overclock at 1.6v, anything above +300mem and i get small square artefacts as temps get higher around scene 2 or 3 in valley.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## koniu777

Bottom line is that evga shipped first couple hundred cards with Samsung memory for marketing/publicity stunt, including couple cards to kingpin so that he could do his benchmark magic, then they started manufacturing the cards with crappy memory and hoped that people wouldn't find out ad they cashed in. In my opinion that's a bad business move by a company with a good reputation.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Muggins2

So i just did a run at 1411mhz but that wasn't stable enough for me so ive had to drop it down.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Thanks Criminal ... I have some different TIM laying around I can use until I get my special order paste. So time for a little surgery!


Ok, it turns out I have Elpida memory. Makes sense since this card (#2) is just a few days old. I'm definitely keeping this card since in tests so far can OC mem pretty good.

One other question for koniu777, are you using the stock bios? Just wondering if your MEM clock PrecisionX scale is the same as mine since I'm using the TI Classified Modded bios that has boost disabled (No Boost) which means the cards run at the clocks I set it to.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Thanks Criminal ... I have some different TIM laying around I can use until I get my special order paste. So time for a little surgery!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it turns out I have Elpida memory. Makes sense since this card (#2) is just a few days old. I'm definitely keeping this card since in tests so far can OC mem pretty good.
> 
> One other question for koniu777, are you using the stock bios? Just wondering if your MEM clock PrecisionX scale is the same as mine since I'm using the TI Classified Modded bios that has boost disabled (No Boost) which means the cards run at the clocks I set it to.
Click to expand...

I've tried overclocking the memory with both stock bios and TI even tried it with ln2 bios, same results on all of them.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## provost

:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Ok, it turns out I have Elpida memory. Makes sense since this card (#2) is just a few days old. I'm definitely keeping this card since in tests so far can OC mem pretty good.
> 
> One other question for koniu777, are you using the stock bios? Just wondering if your MEM clock PrecisionX scale is the same as mine since I'm using the TI Classified Modded bios that has boost disabled (No Boost) which means the cards run at the clocks I set it to.


The benches you have put up with a single card have been pretty impressive here and on HOF.








Would it be possible for you to compare and share the same benches with the second card? thanks


----------



## criminal

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16882/thr-167/Fujipoly_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_60_x_50_x_05_-_Thermal_Conductivity_110_WmK.html?id=yk3B4Nw5&mv_pc=40330

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16883/thr-168/Fujipoly_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_60_x_50_x_10_-_Thermal_Conductivity_110_WmK.html?id=yk3B4Nw5&mv_pc=40331

I wonder if getting some of this and replacing the factory stuff would help since it looks like the Elpida memory is sensitive to heat.


----------



## koniu777

Just to confirm my card has Elpida memory, pretty sure the stock support plate with the cooler fans can't couple with the heat ouput from the memory that is probably why they overclock so bad. I'll see how it goes with a waterblock.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> :
> The benches you have put up with a single card have been pretty impressive here and on HOF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be possible for you to compare and share the same benches with the second card? thanks


Sure Provost, here you go ....
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/739093/fs/742560


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

It is very likely that any card purchased anytime recently will have Elpida modules. That is the ONLY other vendor source for GTX 780 memory.

You can also look at the naked PCB pictures of the competitors top overclocking card that just went in stock and see that it also uses Elpida modules.

Samsung may be available again in the future but it is unclear when, there is simply just no supply right now on it.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> It is very likely that any card purchased anytime recently will have Elpida modules. That is the ONLY other vendor source for GTX 780 memory.
> 
> You can also look at the naked PCB pictures of the competitors top overclocking card that just went in stock and see that it also uses Elpida modules.
> 
> Samsung may be available again in the future but it is unclear when, there is simply just no supply right now on it.


Understandable, but can you confirm that the stock cooling system was tested with Elpida memory, or just Samsung.


----------



## Muggins2

Here is my best stable valley score 
core @1346mhz(1.35v) mem @+400 (Elpida memory) now I just need an evbot


----------



## pharma57

Muggins2 .... use the F12 key to save screenshot of your Valley scores. If you post in the benchmark forum I think they will need it. Screenshot be found in C:\Users\Your Name\Valley\screenshots.


----------



## Muggins2

ok


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I replaced the TIM on my Classy. The stock TIM was a little thick. Confirmed Elpida.


Did the new TIM helped out ????


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Did the new TIM helped out ????


I got to check a little this morning b4 work and it seemed to help some. My idle temp seemed to be a little lower and I was topping out lower in Valley. I checked temps with +200 core +250 memory in Valley.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> It is very likely that any card purchased anytime recently will have Elpida modules. That is the ONLY other vendor source for GTX 780 memory.
> 
> You can also look at the naked PCB pictures of the competitors top overclocking card that just went in stock and see that it also uses Elpida modules.
> 
> Samsung may be available again in the future but it is unclear when, there is simply just no supply right now on it.


Interesting ..... So anyone getting a MSI Lightning or Galaxy HOF will basically be using Elpida memory modules as well ...


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> It is very likely that any card purchased anytime recently will have Elpida modules. That is the ONLY other vendor source for GTX 780 memory.
> 
> You can also look at the naked PCB pictures of the competitors top overclocking card that just went in stock and see that it also uses Elpida modules.
> 
> Samsung may be available again in the future but it is unclear when, there is simply just no supply right now on it.


No to ruin the thread a bit but does Elpida will also show up on recent stocks of reference cards or this is just exclusive to non-reference boards?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> No to ruin the thread a bit but does Elpida will also show up on recent stocks of reference cards or this is just exclusive to non-reference boards?


I am going to guess it will be any card that gets produced now. Any older stock on the shelf should be fine. It might be wise if buying reference to buy the unpopular brand (PNY, Zotac) and have a better shot at getting Samsung modules.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I got to check a little this morning b4 work and it seemed to help some. My idle temp seemed to be a little lower and I was topping out lower in Valley. I checked temps with +200 core +250 memory in Valley.


Thanks man i will give it a try tonight on my card and post the results.


----------



## William Clement

At least i am able to benchmark at higher clocks now after using mx4 thermal paste. This is still on only 1.21 volts. I just need better cooling to get this thing higher.



What oc you al using while playing games btw. I just let it stay on 1200 on 1.11 volts.

Btw what's also funny is that if I use 1440p res the gpu seems to generate more heat then on 1080p


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> koniu777,
> 
> Have you tried to see high high you can up MEM clock only (not GPU clock), and leaving FBVDD at default (1.6v)? Or have you always tried to increase FBVDD everytime you increase your MEM clocks?
> 
> Try running Valley with the setting suggested above.


I'm pretty sure you won't be able to clock Elpida ICs as high as Samsung on air (not sure what the difference will be under h20 ) but you shouldn't have to ....Elpida based RAM are famous for running super tight timings ,crazy low latency's and good sample Elpida under cold will lough at Samsung









P.S. here is my question to Jacob eVGA ...what happen to Hynix ???


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Interesting ..... So anyone getting a MSI Lightning or Galaxy HOF will basically be using Elpida memory modules as well ...


that is not cool, why they always change the hardware in our hardware. "why you change the team that always win?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I am going to guess it will be any card that gets produced now. Any older stock on the shelf should be fine. It might be wise if buying reference to buy the unpopular brand (PNY, Zotac) and have a better shot at getting Samsung modules.


guess what they may have the good memory chip on it. good point.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm pretty sure you won't be able to clock Elpida ICs as high as Samsung on air (not sure what the difference will be under h20 ) but you shouldn't have to ....Elpida based RAM are famous for running super tight timings ,crazy low latency's and good sample Elpida under cold will lough at Samsung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. here is my question to Jacob eVGA ...what happen to Hynix ???


wondering that too.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ sky ...I mean if I have to choose mem IC for vid card =stability wise Hynix and Samsung would be my choice .......


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @ sky ...I mean if I have to choose mem IC for vid card =stability wise Hynix and Samsung would be my choice .......


Yeah, Elpida would be my last choice.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @ sky ...I mean if I have to choose mem IC for vid card =stability wise Hynix and Samsung would be my choice .......


samsung always had made some good memory and they always kept they reputation. OC very well







. . I had some crazy Hynix chip before. hynix always have been loyalty for me when it comes about OC. what I mean is I do take both girls to my crib.


----------



## pharma57

Good news ... likely eVGA blocks available on Monday!

http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=1997550


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Good news ... likely eVGA blocks available on Monday!
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=1997550


Can't wait to see the overclocks watercoolers will be getting. Majin SSJ Eric, where are you?!?







Your Titans' lease may be up.


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> No I haven't flashed the bios. Doubt I will to be honest. I'm not trying to break bench records, just find some nice 24/7 gaming clocks. Right now the LN2 bios seems to be plenty.
> 
> I keep it cool like this
> 
> 
> 
> Not the most ideal, but it works until I figure out what to do for water. That little fan can put out and insane amount of air.


I am in the same boat as you, not trying to set any world records or anything....

thebski,

what are you running at now? Core / Mem offsets and have you used the Classified voltage tuner yet?


----------



## Menthol

Could you please add me to the list of waiting for water blocks

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/frdda/

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4xrbb/


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Could you please add me to the list of waiting for water blocks
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/frdda/
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4xrbb/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic


Looking good. I figured I'd see you here







I couldn't wait for the Lightning either.


----------



## famich

@dph314

Many greetings from the Czech Republic to you...Bought one of the first Classies here I believe ....ASIC 83%,boosts 1150 -1175 out of the box. I am impressed ! Got to buy 1 EVBot for it.
The Classy OC tool does strange things with the card-artifacts even on the desktop and the voltage stays the same aftre exiting fromthe benchmark.
HAve asked at the EVGA forums,but they do not know/care


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge3903*
> 
> I am in the same boat as you, not trying to set any world records or anything....
> 
> thebski,
> 
> what are you running at now? Core / Mem offsets and have you used the Classified voltage tuner yet?


I think I've settled on 1320 core and 6300 memory for gaming. 1.24375V on one card and 1.26875V on the other. I've played with the voltage tuner up to 1385 core Heaven runs which is all I can get on the LN2 bios.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> @dph314
> 
> Many greeting from the Czech Republic to you...Bought one of the first Classies here I believe ....ASIC 83%,boosts 1150 -1175 out of the box. I am impressed ! Got to buy 1 EVBot for it.
> The Classy OC tool does strange things with the card-artifacts even on the desktop and the voltage stays the same aftre exiting fromthe benchmark.
> HAve asked at the EVGA forums,but they do not know/care


Many of us here are the same posters there.









The voltage will always be stuck with the software controller and EVBot until the card is powered off. The EVBot and Classified Controller software control the exact same piece of hardware on the card to adjust voltage, so they will work exactly the same. The EVBot just has higher limits.

I always just hit default on the controller when I exit the game which takes it back to 1V.


----------



## famich

Thank you very much , but I have accidentally yesterday applied the def 0,8 V manually on the SW controller and had big problems to boot into desktop etc, corrupted deskop etc.
Even probs with uninstalling teh drivers / driver reset / was afraid of /maybe / corrupted BIOS - I know it was a strange idea , but, out of despair ..


----------



## famich

My validation


----------



## William Clement

Add me to the list

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/n56ua/


----------



## shremi

Well i opened the card to replace the tim .... and to my surprise there was some samsung ram there









Changing the tim did not helped much with the temps.

But i think my cpu overclock might be the cause that my memory is not overclocking .... I am still learning on haswell . And i think i am not 100% stable

Do you think the CPU overclock somehow can interfere with the cards memory overclock ?????


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> @dph314
> 
> Many greetings from the Czech Republic to you...Bought one of the first Classies here I believe ....ASIC 83%,boosts 1150 -1175 out of the box. I am impressed ! Got to buy 1 EVBot for it.
> The Classy OC tool does strange things with the card-artifacts even on the desktop and the voltage stays the same aftre exiting fromthe benchmark.
> HAve asked at the EVGA forums,but they do not know/care


The very first time I applied voltage with the software tool, I got a lot of crazy colors on my screen. I got really nervous but after a restart it never happened again


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> @dph314
> 
> Many greetings from the Czech Republic to you...Bought one of the first Classies here I believe ....ASIC 83%,boosts 1150 -1175 out of the box. I am impressed ! Got to buy 1 EVBot for it.
> The Classy OC tool does strange things with the card-artifacts even on the desktop and the voltage stays the same aftre exiting fromthe benchmark.
> HAve asked at the EVGA forums,but they do not know/care


Hello again









Yeah mine seemed pretty good at first too, but it's been weird with anything past 1.2v. The software tool is raising the voltage no doubt. But I get a _ton_ of artifacts at clocks that in my experience should be stable. Not to mention the strangest crashes I've ever seen.

Here's what I mean...I ran Valley perfectly fine, more than once, at 1267mhz @ 1.2v. Seems like a pretty good card, right? Well I figured to be 1306mhz stable I'd need ~1.23v, ~1.24v at the most. But even at over 1.3v I get a ton of artifacts, even with temps in the 60C's and not throttling due to the Power Target. No crash at 1306mhz, just horrible artifacts from 1.23v all the way up to 1.3v.

And when it does crash, the screen starts going crazy. Valley will keep minimizing and maximizing, switching with whatever programs are running in the background. The screen will break up into 2x4inch squares...hard to exaplain. But it's the weirdest crashes, not just a normal freeze like I've always had before. Not sure if this is how the new drivers act for a crash though, since I haven't crashed in a good while because I was done a while ago pushing the last 780 I've had before this Classified.

And the memory...same crap. If I apply anything near +300 offset, I get these huge green star-shaped artifacts during Valley. Then with anything around +350 applied just sitting on the desktop with no load on the card, the screen gets more green artifacts and the drivers crash before I can even open Valley.

I've had unstable overclocks crash before, but this just seemed a lot different. And you would think that if the card can do 1267mhz on the stock voltage, it could do 1306mhz at over 1.3v without tons of artifacts







I may try some other troubleshooting before RMA'ing it. But the 780 ACX it replaced ran fine in this build, and this Classified runs fine at 1.2v, but not much luck with anything more.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Hello again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah mine seemed pretty good at first too, but it's been weird with anything past 1.2v. The software tool is raising the voltage no doubt. But I get a _ton_ of artifacts at clocks that in my experience should be stable. Not to mention the strangest crashes I've ever seen.
> 
> Here's what I mean...I ran Valley perfectly fine, more than once, at 1267mhz @ 1.2v. Seems like a pretty good card, right? Well I figured to be 1306mhz stable I'd need ~1.23v, ~1.24v at the most. But even at over 1.3v I get a ton of artifacts, even with temps in the 60C's and not throttling due to the Power Target. No crash at 1306mhz, just horrible artifacts from 1.23v all the way up to 1.3v.
> 
> And when it does crash, the screen starts going crazy. Valley will keep minimizing and maximizing, switching with whatever programs are running in the background. The screen will break up into 2x4inch squares...hard to exaplain. But it's the weirdest crashes, not just a normal freeze like I've always had before. Not sure if this is how the new drivers act for a crash though, since I haven't crashed in a good while because I was done a while ago pushing the last 780 I've had before this Classified.
> 
> And the memory...same crap. If I apply anything near +300 offset, I get these huge green star-shaped artifacts during Valley. Then with anything around +350 applied just sitting on the desktop with no load on the card, the screen gets more green artifacts and the drivers crash before I can even open Valley.
> 
> I've had unstable overclocks crash before, but this just seemed a lot different. And you would think that if the card can do 1267mhz on the stock voltage, it could do 1306mhz at over 1.3v without tons of artifacts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may try some other troubleshooting before RMA'ing it. But the 780 ACX it replaced ran fine in this build, and this Classified runs fine at 1.2v, but not much luck with anything more.


I have seen the wierd crashes. Like valley openeing and closing and not being able to shut it off. Also at +745mhz on the memory on my first card I crash right at the desktop when I apply it in precision x and all my programs act really funny. It looks like you can see where memory will be unstable right at the desktop. Your memory probably just cant go higher. Also I feel like all these cards have a limit of where additional voltage doesn't do anything but hurt with aircooling. Mine is about 1.3625v. Anything higher only increases artifacts. Your voltage level does seem low though.


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I think I've settled on 1320 core and 6300 memory for gaming. 1.24375V on one card and 1.26875V on the other. I've played with the voltage tuner up to 1385 core Heaven runs which is all I can get on the LN2 bios.


So you only needed 1.385 core volts when running a Heaven benchmark? The 1320 core and 6300 memory is your 24/7 overclock? Did you use the Voltage tuner to set that voltage?


----------



## William Clement

Well I just ordered a 2nd card. My first was a samsung mem one. Hoping this one is too. It's from the first batch that arrived at NL (EU). Going sli sins I have this 1440p 120hz monitor


----------



## Marrv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Hello again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah mine seemed pretty good at first too, but it's been weird with anything past 1.2v. The software tool is raising the voltage no doubt. But I get a _ton_ of artifacts at clocks that in my experience should be stable. Not to mention the strangest crashes I've ever seen.
> 
> Here's what I mean...I ran Valley perfectly fine, more than once, at 1267mhz @ 1.2v. Seems like a pretty good card, right? Well I figured to be 1306mhz stable I'd need ~1.23v, ~1.24v at the most. But even at over 1.3v I get a ton of artifacts, even with temps in the 60C's and not throttling due to the Power Target. No crash at 1306mhz, just horrible artifacts from 1.23v all the way up to 1.3v.
> 
> And when it does crash, the screen starts going crazy. Valley will keep minimizing and maximizing, switching with whatever programs are running in the background. The screen will break up into 2x4inch squares...hard to exaplain. But it's the weirdest crashes, not just a normal freeze like I've always had before. Not sure if this is how the new drivers act for a crash though, since I haven't crashed in a good while because I was done a while ago pushing the last 780 I've had before this Classified.
> 
> And the memory...same crap. If I apply anything near +300 offset, I get these huge green star-shaped artifacts during Valley. Then with anything around +350 applied just sitting on the desktop with no load on the card, the screen gets more green artifacts and the drivers crash before I can even open Valley.
> 
> I've had unstable overclocks crash before, but this just seemed a lot different. And you would think that if the card can do 1267mhz on the stock voltage, it could do 1306mhz at over 1.3v without tons of artifacts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may try some other troubleshooting before RMA'ing it. But the 780 ACX it replaced ran fine in this build, and this Classified runs fine at 1.2v, but not much luck with anything more.


You sound to have the Elpdia memory, It does strange things compared to samsung, lower the memory clocks way back and test, Evga OC scanner is a good start for testing


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I have seen the wierd crashes. Like valley openeing and closing and not being able to shut it off. Also at +745mhz on the memory on my first card I crash right at the desktop when I apply it in precision x and all my programs act really funny. It looks like you can see where memory will be unstable right at the desktop. Your memory probably just cant go higher. Also I feel like all these cards have a limit of where additional voltage doesn't do anything but hurt with aircooling. Mine is about 1.3625v. Anything higher only increases artifacts. Your voltage level does seem low though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marrv*
> 
> You sound to have the Elpdia memory, It does strange things compared to samsung, lower the memory clocks way back and test, Evga OC scanner is a good start for testing


Yeah I do think I have a newer revision with the Elpida memory. But even aside from the memory...a Classified that can do 1267mhz on the stock voltage can't even keep artifacts at bay at 1306mhz with anything between 1.2v and 1.3v? Doesn't sound right, especially since temps have no problem staying in the 60C's.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah I do think I have a newer revision with the Elpida memory. But even aside from the memory...a Classified that can do 1267mhz on the stock voltage can't even keep artifacts at bay at 1306mhz with anything between 1.2v and 1.3v? Doesn't sound right, especially since temps have no problem staying in the 60C's.


If you apply no GPU clock with whatever MEM clock you want, and the following voltage settings below and please run Valley and see if same happens. (note: your temps might get to 84c - if gets too hot just stop benchmark)

NVVDD 1.21875v
FBVDD 1.68v
PEXVDD 1.050

Edit: Power Target 100%
Temp Target 94


----------



## strong island 1

updated list. We have 23 members. If I forgot anyone please tell me. If anyone forgot please post gpuz link. Thanks.


----------



## pharma57

Fantastic thread Strong Island! Keep up the great work!


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm new to this new gen. cards and the new apps that come with it - don't know if I'm doing this right but it looks like this is the limit on stock bios/air on this one


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Fantastic thread Strong Island! Keep up the great work!


I agree! Good job on the thread!


----------



## Kuat

Guys, I need your opinion:

780 Classified specs say that it requires two 8 pin power connectors.
I only have 8 pin + 6 pin available.
Would it be enough to power the card?

I checked other manufactures and their 780 cards only require 8+6 pin.
Someone on another forum commented that the 2 pins on the 8 pin connector are ground and not used for power.

I'm confused.


----------



## gagac1971

hi there i have evga gtx 680 classified sli 1306 mhz clock and 3500 memory clock


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> Guys, I need your opinion:
> 
> 780 Classified specs say that it requires two 8 pin power connectors.
> I only have 8 pin + 6 pin available.
> Would it be enough to power the card?
> 
> I checked other manufactures and their 780 cards only require 8+6 pin.
> Someone on another forum commented that the 2 pins on the 8 pin connector are ground and not used for power.
> 
> I'm confused.


Pretty sure it comes with two 6 pin to 8 pin adapters


----------



## William Clement

Btw how are we warranty wise when using the classy ti bios? I kinda dropped the default bios fast because it hits that stupid 115% powertarget so easy.

Hmm guess we just need to flash the orignal bios back right:
The product must be returned to EVGA in the original factory configuration and condition. All aftermarket modification must be reversed before sending in the product for replacement.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm pretty sure you won't be able to clock Elpida ICs as high as Samsung on air (not sure what the difference will be under h20 ) but you shouldn't have to ....Elpida based RAM are famous for running super tight timings ,crazy low latency's and good sample Elpida under cold will lough at Samsung


Below is my Card #2 Elpida mem clock in Valley GPU +0 MEM +855 ...

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/4m32.png/


----------



## famich

Hi, guys helllo to everybody once more and it really looks that we need better drivers first of all, because I can recall that with the Classified tool and overvolting I have seen some info regarding " driver stopped responding, resetting etc " before it froze up completely couple of times.


----------



## pharma57

"driver stopped responding, resetting etc"

Means you need to lower your overclock, or individually change some of the 3 different voltages in the Classified tool until you no longer get the message.


----------



## famich

OK, but after turning all voltages to "default" the NVVDD goes to 1,0V / normally at desktop is 0,8+/ and after that when I ramp up the PWTGT and temp target even witjhout any offset to be set, the Valley refuses to run and the V stays at 1,0 - not going up to 1,162 as it should be


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm pretty sure you won't be able to clock Elpida ICs as high as Samsung on air (not sure what the difference will be under h20 ) but you shouldn't have to ....Elpida based RAM are famous for running super tight timings ,crazy low latency's and good sample Elpida under cold will lough at Samsung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is my Card #2 Elpida mem clock in Valley GPU +0 MEM +855 ...
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/4m32.png/
Click to expand...

yes this aren't that bad after-all


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yes this aren't that bad after-all


You set it to +213?
Every ones does that, set it to +400 and get back with us


----------



## Kuat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Pretty sure it comes with two 6 pin to 8 pin adapters


yeh, but i still be drawing from 6 pins

will it have enough power?


----------



## jink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> yeh, but i still be drawing from 6 pins
> 
> will it have enough power?


This really depends on your power supply and it's amperage on the 12V rail you are using for the video card. The stock 780 and the 780 Classified have a minimum required power supply of 600watts. The EVGA Classified page recommends a minimum of 42A on the 12V rail.

So, if your power supply is a 600w power supply with at least 42A on 12V rail you will be fine with the 6->8 pin adapters.









http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-780/specifications
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-3788-KR


----------



## Kuat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jink*
> 
> This really depends on your power supply and it's amperage on the 12V rail you are using for the video card. The stock 780 and the 780 Classified have a minimum required power supply of 600watts. The EVGA Classified page recommends a minimum of 42A on the 12V rail.
> 
> So, if your power supply is a 600w power supply with at least 42A on 12V rail you will be fine with the 6->8 pin adapters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-780/specifications
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-3788-KR


my PSU is Cooler Master Silent Pro 1200W

think it will be OK?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yes this aren't that bad after-all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You set it to +213?
> Every ones does that, set it to +400 and get back with us
Click to expand...

I was just trying to get the feel for it and find the max GPU/Mem,this all she will give me on stock bios/air


----------



## jink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuat*
> 
> my PSU is Cooler Master Silent Pro 1200W
> 
> think it will be OK?


It looks like you have 98A on the 12V rail. This is more than enough. You should be fine!

Judging based of this box shot:
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/cm_sp_1200w/images/002.htm


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah I do think I have a newer revision with the Elpida memory. But even aside from the memory...a Classified that can do 1267mhz on the stock voltage can't even keep artifacts at bay at 1306mhz with anything between 1.2v and 1.3v? Doesn't sound right, especially since temps have no problem staying in the 60C's.
> 
> 
> 
> If you apply no GPU clock with whatever MEM clock you want, and the following voltage settings below and please run Valley and see if same happens. (note: your temps might get to 84c - if gets too hot just stop benchmark)
> 
> NVVDD 1.21875v
> FBVDD 1.68v
> PEXVDD 1.050
> 
> Edit: Power Target 100%
> Temp Target 94
Click to expand...

I'll be able to play around with it more when I get home, but I can guarantee that those settings won't get my card anywhere near 84C, especially with the fan speed at 100% like I always do for benching. I have no problem keeping the card around 70C all the way through 1.3v, it's just that I get tons of artifacts with the voltage higher than 1.2v. It sucks because it doesn't even crash like it's unstable. I mean, I know artifacts usually mean it's _close_ to crashing. But this just seems...different. I've had all too much experience with unstable overclocks and this card just doesn't seem right, because #1- I shouldn't be getting artifacts with 1.26v right off the bat when temps haven't even had a chance to climb out of the 50C's at a clock speed that is stable at a *lower* voltage, and #2, unless this card is some kind of freak, there's no reason I should be stable at 1267mhz at 1.2v but not be able to gain 39mhz with a whole extra 100mv (again, with temps only reaching low 70C's).


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I was just trying to get the feel for it and find the max GPU/Mem,this all she will give me on stock bios/air


They are some good numbers on stock bio and air. Have u done anything with the voltage tuner yet? And what does Kboot do anyways? An are u planning on flashing your bio with the TI classie bio and seeing what you can get?


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ yes to all ...as soon as I get the wet block


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^ yes to all ...as soon as I get the wet block


Ok kool....the water blocks should be in by the end of this month if I read that right. What are your temps looking like?

This is just in general.....someone needs to make video on the best way to overclock a classie card!!!!


----------



## Lu(ky

±1 on that using evbot as well.. I'm hoping the HC blocks come available Monday because I'll buy them and picked them up..

Samsung Galaxy Note


----------



## coolhandluke41

In regards to the Elpida ICs ,I posted this on another forum ..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://www.elpida.com/pdfs/E1864E10.pdf
1. _ConfigurationThe Elpida GDDR5 SGRAM is a high speed dynamic random-access memory designed for applications requiringhigh bandwidth. It contains 2,147,483,648 bits and is internally configured as a 16-bank DRAM.The GDDR5 SGRAM uses a 8n prefetch architecture and DDR interface to achieve high-speed operation. Thedevice can be configured to operate in x32 mode or x16 (clamshell) mode. The mode is detected during deviceinitialization. The GDDR5 interface transfers two 32 bit wide data words per WCK clock cycle to/from the I/O pins.Corresponding to the 8n prefetch a single write or read access consists of a 256 bit wide, two CK clock cycle datatransfer at the internal memory core and eight corresponding 32 bit wide one-half WCK clock cycle data transfersat the I/O pins.The GDDR5 SGRAM operates from a differential clock CK and /CK. Commands are registered at every rising edgeof CK. Addresses are registered at every rising edge of CK and every rising edge of /CK.GDDR5 replaces the pulsed strobes (WDQS & RDQS) used in previous DRAMs such as GDDR4 with a free runningdifferential forwarded clock (WCK, /WCK) with both input and output data registered and driven respectively at bothedges of the forwarded WCK.Read and write accesses to the GDDR5 SGRAM are burst oriented; an access starts at a selected location andcontinues for a total of eight data words. Accesses begin with the registration of an ACTIVE command, which is thenfollowed by a READ or WRITE command. The address bits registered coincident with the ACTIVE command andthe next rising /CK edge are used to select the bank and the row to be accessed. The address bits registeredcoincident with the READ or WRITE command and the next rising /CK edge are used to select the bank and thecolumn location for the burst access._

I'm looking forward to see if there will be some gains under h20 , at the end of the day you may see less artifacts








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge3903*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^ yes to all ...as soon as I get the wet block
> 
> 
> 
> Ok kool....the water blocks should be in by the end of this month if I read that right. What are your temps looking like?
> 
> This is just in general.....someone needs to make video on the best way to overclock a classie card!!!!
Click to expand...

keep your AC on and you won't see 70c
P.S. find your max GPU clock first and then bring up your mem


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> In regards to the Elpida ICs ,I posted this on another forum ..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.elpida.com/pdfs/E1864E10.pdf
> 1. _ConfigurationThe Elpida GDDR5 SGRAM is a high speed dynamic random-access memory designed for applications requiringhigh bandwidth. It contains 2,147,483,648 bits and is internally configured as a 16-bank DRAM.The GDDR5 SGRAM uses a 8n prefetch architecture and DDR interface to achieve high-speed operation. Thedevice can be configured to operate in x32 mode or x16 (clamshell) mode. The mode is detected during deviceinitialization. The GDDR5 interface transfers two 32 bit wide data words per WCK clock cycle to/from the I/O pins.Corresponding to the 8n prefetch a single write or read access consists of a 256 bit wide, two CK clock cycle datatransfer at the internal memory core and eight corresponding 32 bit wide one-half WCK clock cycle data transfersat the I/O pins.The GDDR5 SGRAM operates from a differential clock CK and /CK. Commands are registered at every rising edgeof CK. Addresses are registered at every rising edge of CK and every rising edge of /CK.GDDR5 replaces the pulsed strobes (WDQS & RDQS) used in previous DRAMs such as GDDR4 with a free runningdifferential forwarded clock (WCK, /WCK) with both input and output data registered and driven respectively at bothedges of the forwarded WCK.Read and write accesses to the GDDR5 SGRAM are burst oriented; an access starts at a selected location andcontinues for a total of eight data words. Accesses begin with the registration of an ACTIVE command, which is thenfollowed by a READ or WRITE command. The address bits registered coincident with the ACTIVE command andthe next rising /CK edge are used to select the bank and the row to be accessed. The address bits registeredcoincident with the READ or WRITE command and the next rising /CK edge are used to select the bank and thecolumn location for the burst access._
> 
> I'm looking forward to see if there will be some gains under h20 , at the end of the day you may see less artifacts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep your AC on and you won't see 70c
> *P.S. find your max GPU clock first and then bring up your mem*


This the rule. but many won't follow it.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I like to back off few notches from my max GPU before start bumping RAM ..this is the best advice I can give and it always work at list for me


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I like to back off few notches from my max GPU before start bumping RAM ..this is the best advice I can give and it always work at list for me


----------



## dph314

I might be taking another stab at a Classified, seeing as I have some vacancy on my credit card and they're still in stock. I think this one might just be a poor overclocker, so I won't RMA. I'll just eat the lower price for selling it used on eBay.

Shame too. Once I saw it had no problem running 1267mhz @ 1.2v, I thought it'd be a beast. But I get artifacts at 1320mhz even with the voltage approaching 1.34v. I mean it is a semi-decent card I suppose, easily topping out my 780 ACX that was stuck around 1176mhz. But between scaling incredibly horrible with voltage increases, and the memory crashing the drivers when applied at anything over +300, I think it's safe to say that I have a good chance of getting a better one this time. So....why not.

(It's a good thing I only have one hobby, or else I'd _really_ be broke







)


----------



## famich

Cant it be the drivers ? See my last post - if I applied 1.3V through the Classy utility nd THEN backed off to default,the voltage would stay the same 1.000V ad would not change,so that another Valley run would crash even on stock settings . Aftre reinstalling of the drivers the default voltage is again0.86V and would change appropriatlely 2D/3D


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Cant it be the drivers ? See my last post - if I applied 1.3V through the Classy utility nd THEN backed off to default,the voltage would stay the same 1.000V ad would not change,so that another Valley run would crash even on stock settings . Aftre reinstalling of the drivers the default voltage is again0.86V and would change appropriatlely 2D/3D


Everything seems to working as it should. I'll do that though and let you know how it goes.

So clicking 'Default' in the software tool should bring my voltage to what then if it's working correctly, .86v?


----------



## famich

Theoretically yes at least so I have been told but it surely doesn ´t work for me this way . It looks to me that driver/classy tool combo doesn ´t work right . Maybe the tool was meant for Kingpin &co only with the connection with another BIOS that we do not have -)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Theoretically yes at least so I have been told but it surely doesn ´t work for me this way . It looks to me that driver/classy tool combo doesn ´t work right . Maybe the tool was meant for Kingpin &co only with the connection with another BIOS that we do not have -)


do you think he will put his bios to download and other bencher come and break his top record. If any of you are waiting for this take a chair have a beer and wait until you hair start to turn white and be surrounding with grandchildren screaming at you. Gram pa what are you still looking this thread.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Theoretically yes at least so I have been told but it surely doesn ´t work for me this way . It looks to me that driver/classy tool combo doesn ´t work right . Maybe the tool was meant for Kingpin &co only with the connection with another BIOS that we do not have -)


Well we've had people with evBot confirm the voltage being applied, so I'm not sure it's that the tool doesn't work properly. I mean maybe it has a glitch or something, but it does seem to apply the voltage most of the time. Whether or not it's messing up _for me_ and will be cured with a driver reinstall...we'll see. I'm just about to turn in for the night, but I'll try doing a clean install in the morning and see what happens.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> do you think he will put his bios to download and other bencher come and break his top record. If any of you are waiting for this take a chair have a beer and wait until you hair start to turn white and be surrounding with grandchildren screaming at you. Gram pa what are you still looking this thread.


Well ,I know this won ´t happen , but I was only speculating about the cause of this behaviour , at least for me .


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Cant it be the drivers ? See my last post - if I applied 1.3V through the Classy utility nd THEN backed off to default,the voltage would stay the same 1.000V ad would not change,so that another Valley run would crash even on stock settings . Aftre reinstalling of the drivers the default voltage is again0.86V and would change appropriatlely 2D/3D


It's been doing the same thing to me, couple other thing been acting strange on my computer to. After overclocking them really high, then when I set them back and go to play BF3 it flickers. I found out uninstalling Precision X + profiles fixed it, like the card is stuck or something. My voltage is 0.962 on both cards right now, lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> It's been doing the same thing to me, couple other thing been acting strange on my computer to. After overclocking them really high, then when I set them back and go to play BF3 it flickers. I found out uninstalling Precision X + profiles fixed it, like the card is stuck or something. My voltage is 0.962 right now, lol


every time you bench the gpu is always good do a reboot before run any games or application that suck the GPU source. try run two valley bench without reboot it may crash or your score going to be worse than ever.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Well we've had people with evBot confirm the voltage being applied, so I'm not sure it's that the tool doesn't work properly. I mean maybe it has a glitch or something, but it does seem to apply the voltage most of the time. Whether or not it's messing up _for me_ and will be cured with a driver reinstall...we'll see. I'm just about to turn in for the night, but I'll try doing a clean install in the morning and see what happens.


If I use EVbot my overclock fluctuates when I use the software overvolt tool it's fine, there is a new bios 27 coming out for it soon.

I don't know what the old one did but the latest LN2 TI bios lets you power target to 130, it helped me out a little.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> every time you bench the gpu is always good do a reboot before run any games or application that suck the GPU source. try run two valley bench without reboot it may crash or your score going to be worse than ever.


Maybe that's part of my problem to, I noticed sometimes when I go to run it after the first pass it doesn't go as high the second time. I usually just stop and give up, lol

*EDIT* Even rebooting didn't fix BF2, I've actually rebooted and my voltage is still at what I left it at on the voltage software? Like I said strange things have been happening.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Maybe that's part of my problem to, I noticed sometimes when I go to run it after the first pass it doesn't go as high the second time. I usually just stop and give up, lol
> 
> *EDIT* Even rebooting didn't fix BF2, I've actually rebooted and my voltage is still at what I left it at on the voltage software? Like I said strange things have been happening.


try reset the Precision X before reboot, I know Precision X uses Virtual memory to keep the settings even after you close it.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> try reset the Precision X before reboot, I know Precision X uses Virtual memory to keep the settings even after you close it.


Maybe this is the culprit, I ll try this !

WHQL drivers 320.49 + your advice did the trick ! At 1,22 V I Broke 1300 barrier and at 1320Mhz completed the Valley BCH run. AFter that I have powered the Classi utility to default then Precision X to default and powered the PC down.

Upon the new start the voltage at 2D was correctly at 0,86 V . But I suspect the latest beta from Nvidia to be the worm in the apple.

THX


----------



## famich

Valley :1346 MHz at 1.2500 V

http://abload.de/image.php?img=valley_2013_08_11_09_l1u2l.png

http://abload.de/image.php?img=1345125mxu41.jpg


----------



## Lu(ky

Are you using the classy stock bios or Ti version?
Thx

Samsung Galaxy Note


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Are you using the classy stock bios or Ti version?
> Thx
> 
> Samsung Galaxy Note


Classy No 1 stock BIOS


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Everything seems to working as it should. I'll do that though and let you know how it goes.
> 
> So clicking 'Default' in the software tool should bring my voltage to what then if it's working correctly, .86v?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Theoretically yes at least so I have been told but it surely doesn ´t work for me this way . It looks to me that driver/classy tool combo doesn ´t work right . Maybe the tool was meant for Kingpin &co only with the connection with another BIOS that we do not have -)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> It's been doing the same thing to me, couple other thing been acting strange on my computer to. After overclocking them really high, then when I set them back and go to play BF3 it flickers. I found out uninstalling Precision X + profiles fixed it, like the card is stuck or something. My voltage is 0.962 on both cards right now, lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Maybe that's part of my problem to, I noticed sometimes when I go to run it after the first pass it doesn't go as high the second time. I usually just stop and give up, lol
> 
> *EDIT* Even rebooting didn't fix BF2, I've actually rebooted and my voltage is still at what I left it at on the voltage software? Like I said strange things have been happening.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Maybe this is the culprit, I ll try this !
> 
> WHQL drivers 320.49 + your advice did the trick ! At 1,22 V I Broke 1300 barrier and at 1320Mhz completed the Valley BCH run. AFter that I have powered the Classi utility to default then Precision X to default and powered the PC down.
> 
> Upon the new start the voltage at 2D was correctly at 0,86 V . But I suspect the latest beta from Nvidia to be the worm in the apple.
> 
> THX


There seems to be a lot of confusion on how voltage is controlled on the Classifieds and how the tool and the EVBot work with the card to control voltage. It is very important for everyone that is trying to use it to understand this.

First, it should be noted the using the Classified Controller (software) and EVBot (hardware) are _doing the exact same thing._ The EVBot just has higher limits and I think one or two extra options to control that the software controller doesn't.

There are two ways to raise voltage on the Kepler generation of GPU's. You can do it through drivers/Vbios that allows voltage to hit a higher bin, but this is only good up to 1.212V on Kepler, period. There has never been a software solution on any Kepler card that has been able to surpass 1.212V. I'm not sure what Nvidia has done, but that's all even bios modders have been able to get out of them.

The other way to control voltage is to "trick" the card so that it doesn't truly know the real voltage that it is getting. This can only be done at the hardware level, and it is also the only way that allows more than 1.212V to go to the GPU. This is what the Classified's custom VRM is doing. It is controlling voltage all the while making the card think it is operating at it's normal operating parameters. Both the Classy Controller and EVBot are controlling this VRM that is doing exactly that.

That's why when voltage is set with the the Classified Controller or EVBot, the default voltages that are set in Precision X or MSI Afterburner are what show. If you have default on, it will show 1.162. If you have +38 (which does nothing when EVBot or Classy Controller are used), it will show 1.2V. In reality, you may be running 1.35V. This is important to keep in mind.

Once voltage has been controlled via the custom VRM by applying it in the Classy Controller or EVBot, *it is stuck that way until the video cards are powered off.* Only then do the default software voltage tables take over again.

That means that there is absolutely no way to go back to stock without *completely powering off* (not soft rebooting) your PC. When you do a 1.35V run and then hit the "default" button on the Classy Controller, it is literally setting the cards to the settings it shows you on the screen. 1V core, 1.6V mem, and 1.05V PCI. So when you try to hit "default" (which isn't default at all in terms of factory settings) and then try to go run a game on factory setting, you're asking your card to run it's default boost at 1V. That isn't going to happen.

All that has to be done to reset the card is power it down, and then it is back to normal.

A note on the 320.49 Drivers ... they really are not meant to be used with these cards. They have a problem with the custom VRM from EVGA. I reverted back to them because SLI is broken in Far Cry 3 on 326.41, but I quickly found what others were talking about. I monitor my cards with actual volt meters, at least until I have them good and set and know what they act like, and once things got good and warmed up in Far Cry 3, true voltage would go from reading 1.296V (1.24375V in Classy Controller) +/- 1 mV to about 1.25V +/- 50 mV. It would go just nuts. I would exit the game and hit "default" which normally takes the cards immediately to 1.007V reading on the core, and it would fluctuate there probably +/-20 mV around 1. About 2 minutes later it finally stabalized at 1.006V again. Makes me think the VRM was heating up and something was making it go nuts. So really, 320.49 should not be used for these cards.

To fix Far Cry 3 SLI on 326.41, change the DX11 SLI bits with NV Inspector to 0x080912F5. Fixed the SLI problem for me, but it is strongly recommended to run 326.41.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Well we've had people with evBot confirm the voltage being applied, so I'm not sure it's that the tool doesn't work properly. I mean maybe it has a glitch or something, but it does seem to apply the voltage most of the time. Whether or not it's messing up _for me_ and will be cured with a driver reinstall...we'll see. I'm just about to turn in for the night, but I'll try doing a clean install in the morning and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> If I use EVbot my overclock fluctuates when I use the software overvolt tool it's fine, there is a new bios 27 coming out for it soon.
> 
> I don't know what the old one did but the latest LN2 TI bios lets you power target to 130, it helped me out a little.
Click to expand...

New BIOS coming out for the Classified? And also, would I be able to use the TI BIOS if I have one of the newer 3A cards with the Elpida memory? I thought it caused problems with the newer cards. TI BIOS says 80.10.3A.0x.80, and mine is 80.10.3A.01.82.


----------



## Menthol

I believe the new bios is for the EVBOT so it has a max voltage value of 1.5 to match the max on the card.
I am using the TI bios and my first card had .80 and second had .82, both 3A, both Elpida memory, I believe the distinction is 3A compared to .36. I was not lucky enough to get Samsung.
with my DVM connected and the voltage tool set to 1.35 volts I read anywhere from 1.35 to 1.39, fluctuating during a benchmark.
I do not get any artifacting as long as I don't set the memory past +150 and core set at 1333. there still is a tradeoff with TDP limits.
I think my 2 cards will need water cooling and more voltage to get above this and complete a benchmark successfully
I am still using the 320.49 driver at the moment and don't game on them


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> There seems to be a lot of confusion on how voltage is controlled on the Classifieds and how the tool and the EVBot work with the card to control voltage. It is very important for everyone that is trying to use it to understand this.
> 
> First, it should be noted the using the Classified Controller (software) and EVBot (hardware) are _doing the exact same thing._ The EVBot just has higher limits and I think one or two extra options to control that the software controller doesn't.
> 
> There are two ways to raise voltage on the Kepler generation of GPU's. You can do it through drivers/Vbios that allows voltage to hit a higher bin, but this is only good up to 1.212V on Kepler, period. There has never been a software solution on any Kepler card that has been able to surpass 1.212V. I'm not sure what Nvidia has done, but that's all even bios modders have been able to get out of them.
> 
> The other way to control voltage is to "trick" the card so that it doesn't truly know the real voltage that it is getting. This can only be done at the hardware level, and it is also the only way that allows more than 1.212V to go to the GPU. This is what the Classified's custom VRM is doing. It is controlling voltage all the while making the card think it is operating at it's normal operating parameters. Both the Classy Controller and EVBot are controlling this VRM that is doing exactly that.
> 
> That's why when voltage is set with the the Classified Controller or EVBot, the default voltages that are set in Precision X or MSI Afterburner are what show. If you have default on, it will show 1.162. If you have +38 (which does nothing when EVBot or Classy Controller are used), it will show 1.2V. In reality, you may be running 1.35V. This is important to keep in mind.
> 
> Once voltage has been controlled via the custom VRM by applying it in the Classy Controller or EVBot, *it is stuck that way until the video cards are powered off.* Only then do the default software voltage tables take over again.
> 
> That means that there is absolutely no way to go back to stock without *completely powering off* (not soft rebooting) your PC. When you do a 1.35V run and then hit the "default" button on the Classy Controller, it is literally setting the cards to the settings it shows you on the screen. 1V core, 1.6V mem, and 1.05V PCI. So when you try to hit "default" (which isn't default at all in terms of factory settings) and then try to go run a game on factory setting, you're asking your card to run it's default boost at 1V. That isn't going to happen.
> 
> All that has to be done to reset the card is power it down, and then it is back to normal.
> 
> A note on the 320.49 Drivers ... they really are not meant to be used with these cards. They have a problem with the custom VRM from EVGA. I reverted back to them because SLI is broken in Far Cry 3 on 326.41, but I quickly found what others were talking about. I monitor my cards with actual volt meters, at least until I have them good and set and know what they act like, and once things got good and warmed up in Far Cry 3, true voltage would go from reading 1.296V (1.24375V in Classy Controller) +/- 1 mV to about 1.25V +/- 50 mV. It would go just nuts. I would exit the game and hit "default" which normally takes the cards immediately to 1.007V reading on the core, and it would fluctuate there probably +/-20 mV around 1. About 2 minutes later it finally stabalized at 1.006V again. Makes me think the VRM was heating up and something was making it go nuts. So really, 320.49 should not be used for these cards.
> 
> To fix Far Cry 3 SLI on 326.41, change the DX11 SLI bits with NV Inspector to 0x080912F5. Fixed the SLI problem for me, but it is strongly recommended to run 326.41.


Yeah, I found out all of this the hard way. Extreme frustation set in until I realized that once the classified voltage tuner was used, it had voltage control until power off. The way I have worked around this now is just to set voltage to 1.2v using the classified voltage tuner and run the game from there. Then when I am done, I click the default button. Not the most ideal way to do things, but it keeps you from having to shutdown before playing a game.


----------



## Menthol

Like thebski said it takes a reboot to reset the voltage, and if you get a bsod and hit the restart button to reboot it may not reset the voltage at all and need to reboot again to reset the voltage. there are some quirks to these cards but the best 780 to date. I also am not against selling on ebay and trying again for a better specimen


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Like thebski said it takes a reboot to reset the voltage, and if you get a bsod and hit the restart button to reboot it may not reset the voltage at all and need to reboot again to reset the voltage. there are some quirks to these cards but the best 780 to date. I also am not against selling on ebay and trying again for a better specimen


The core on my classy is great and I am sick of shipping computer parts! I will just hold tight with what I have, Elpida chips and all.


----------



## famich

Same here - 3A 80 BIOS, so most likely Elpida memory - I do not personally care /
ASIC 83 @ stock [email protected] 1293 MHz what to need more ?

@thebski : could you point me to the voltage measurement points on the Classy, please ? I got the multimeter -)


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Like thebski said it takes a reboot to reset the voltage, and if you get a bsod and hit the restart button to reboot it may not reset the voltage at all and need to reboot again to reset the voltage. there are some quirks to these cards but the best 780 to date. I also am not against selling on ebay and trying again for a better specimen


A *reboot* will *never* reset the voltage. Power must be removed from the cards. This can only be done by hitting Start -> Shut Down or pulling the plug out of the back of the thing. A reset or reboot doesn't shut off the hardware, it only reboots the OS. In that case, your voltages will still be controlled by the Custom VRM.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Once voltage has been controlled via the custom VRM by applying it in the Classy Controller or EVBot, it is stuck that way until the video cards are powered off. Only then do the default software voltage tables take over again.
> 
> That means that there is absolutely no way to go back to stock without completely powering off (not soft rebooting) your PC. When you do a 1.35V run and then hit the "default" button on the Classy Controller, it is literally setting the cards to the settings it shows you on the screen. 1V core, 1.6V mem, and 1.05V PCI. So when you try to hit "default" (which isn't default at all in terms of factory settings) and then try to go run a game on factory setting, you're asking your card to run it's default boost at 1V. That isn't going to happen.


I don't know if using the TI modded vbios makes any difference, but after making a benchmark run and hitting Default on the software tool and closing the tool my voltages read 1150v. My GPU idle temps definitely drop to 31c (down from 38c). No PC reboot is necessary to power off the card. Keep in mind this is with a modded vbios without boost.

Edit: I just noticed that both software tool and Evbot readings are 1.000v at this point. Increasing the voltages in PrecisionX to 1.212 does not record on the software tool or Evbot even though my idle temps increased to 33c. Changing the temps in the software tool to 1.25c does increase idle temps to 36c and the temperature now registers on Evbot. So it seems even with a modded vbios you need to restart the computer for PrecisionX voltages to be displayed on the software tool and EvBot. I guess the fail safe check in these situations is your idle temps.

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Same here - 3A 80 BIOS, so most likely Elpida memory - I do not personally care /
> ASIC 83 @ stock [email protected] 1293 MHz what to need more ?
> 
> @thebski : could you point me to the voltage measurement points on the Classy, please ? I got the multimeter -)


http://www.evga.com/support/faq/attachments/59395/EVGA%20PROBE%20IT%20CABLE%20PINOUT.pdf

You can buy the Probe It connector for $10 on EVGA's online store on their website. (which I've done and makes it super simple)

If you feel comfortable just touching the pins without the Probe It then just use the diagram linked above above. Note that you are actually looking at the *bottom* of the plug in the pictures, so from Left to Right the pins go GPU Core, GND, Mem, GND, PLL, GND, etc.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I don't know if using the TI modded vbios makes any difference, but after making a benchmark run and hitting Default on the software tool and closing the tool my voltages read 1150v. My GPU idle temps definitely drop to 31c (down from 38c). No PC reboot is necessary. Keep in mind this is with a modded vbios without boost.


Read 1150mV with software or a true volt meter?


----------



## USFORCES

USFORCES SLI watercooled

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mcrxg/


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Read 1150mV with software or a true volt meter?


Just to test I rebooted and the last setting of 1.212 from PrecisionX did not register in the software tool or EvBot. So I think you may be correct about powering-off the PC if you want to "sync" PrecisionX with the software tool or Evbot (I haven't tried shutting-down). Powering-off is only necessary if you plan to use the PrecisionX voltage tuner before you turn your computer off, otherwise you can use the software tool or EvBot to continue to set your voltage readings until you shut-down your computer.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Just to test I rebooted and the last setting of 1.212 from PrecisionX did not register in the software tool or EvBot. So I think you may be correct about powering-off the PC if you want to "sync" PrecisionX with the software tool or Evbot (I haven't tried shutting-down). Powering-off is only necessary if you plan to use the PrecisionX voltage tuner before you turn your computer off, otherwise you can use the software tool or EvBot to continue to set your voltage readings until you shut-down your computer.


The Classified Controller and EVBot always read the true volt *bin* the cards are at. The volt bin and true core voltage (read with DMM) are often very different, but the Classy Controller and EVBot always read the bin the cards are at *on the hardware level*.

Precision X reads the volt bin the software thinks the cards are at. When you start up the PC, Precision X is controlling the voltage, so of course PX and the Classy Controller or EVBot will be "synced." PX is controlling the voltage, the other two are reading it, so they will be the same.

When you use the Classy Controller or EVBot to change voltage, _it_ is now controlling the voltage *on the hardware level.* Precision X is still rolling along thinking it is controlling voltage and that voltages are running exactly what it says, but in reality any PX readings and/or settings of voltage are completely meaningless as soon as the Classy Controller or EVBot are used. Those two devices control and read on a hardware level, so they always take precedent. If you aren't asking them to control, then they will read what Precision X does because that's controlling the voltage and they read it. If you are asking them to control, then they both control and read and PX is left completely out of the loop (kind of like the drunk guy in the corner of the room singing his own tune, everyone knows he's crazy but just lets him be.







)

As for the TI bios, I can't say. It disables boost completely as I understand, so I'm not sure. Can you set 1.212V in PX (or just the standard 1.2)? Or does it default to 1.212V in the 3D clock state?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Ok ..I don't think I can bear the wait and want to flash my Classy ,hopefully some of you can help me (I never flashed GPU before







)
-what's the best bios to go with ? ( I want more V )
-witch bios do I flash #1 or #2 ?
- I assume the procedure from the first page is my best bet correct ?


----------



## pharma57

Using TI you can set PX to 1.212v. Below I've included some of the features of the vbios from their website:
Quote:


> Features of the "OC edition":
> 
> •Boost 2.0 disabled - the card runs at the clocks you set it to
> .
> •Voltage is adjustable up to 1.2125V
> .
> •Default power target = 350W (so there should be no more need to adjust it manually per software, EVGA classified vbios is set higher)
> .
> •Fan speed adjustable up to 100%
> .
> •Clocks are stock, card idles normally at 2d voltage
> 
> •'rev03' adds undervolting capabilities
> .
> 
> To clarify some things - as boost is disabled clocks and voltage will be fixed in 3d mode. In all other performance profiles the card will behave just as the with the stock vbios.
> The main differences to the stock vbios is that there is no throttling.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Using TI you can set PX to 1.212v. Below I've included some of the features of the vbios from their website:


In that case I would think it would work the same as factory bios as far as all PX voltage settings and readings. If you set 1.212V in Precision X, it won't actually go up to 1.212V the next time you restart the computer? Is that what you're saying?

Anything set in PX should stick through reboots. I have had voltage changes in PX not stick during a reboot. Try opening the voltage tuner (PX voltage tuner), setting 1.212V, and then restarting the machine with the voltage tuner still open. For some reason, when I had Titans, if I set 1.2V, closed the voltage tuner, and then restart, it would never stick. If i kept the tuner open and restarted it seemed to stick. I only had to do that the first time because once it was stuck it was forever stuck until I made changes again. I always thought that was weird.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Ok ..I don't think I can bear the wait and want to flash my Classy ,hopefully some of you can help me (I never flashed GPU before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> -what's the best bios to go with ? ( I want more V )
> -witch bios do I flash #1 or #2 ?
> - I assume the procedure from the first page is my best bet correct ?


The newest bios for the newer cards with the crappy memory goes to 130 pwr target I don't know if it's the same one on the first page or not but it worked for me last night.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> In that case I would think it would work the same as factory bios as far as all PX voltage settings and readings. If you set 1.212V in Precision X, it won't actually go up to 1.212V the next time you restart the computer? Is that what you're saying?


If set to 1.212v in PrecisionX, after I reboot it will go up to 1.212v in PrecisionX but if I check the voltage in the Software tool or EvBot it only registers 1.0000v. But the GPU temps are indicative of the setting being 1.212v. At this point I can go and set the voltages in Software Tool or EvBot and the voltages in Software Tool and Evbot will mirror each other (whatever value I set).


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/support/faq/attachments/59395/EVGA%20PROBE%20IT%20CABLE%20PINOUT.pdf
> 
> You can buy the Probe It connector for $10 on EVGA's online store on their website. (which I've done and makes it super simple)
> 
> If you feel comfortable just touching the pins without the Probe It then just use the diagram linked above above. Note that you are actually looking at the *bottom* of the plug in the pictures, so from Left to Right the pins go GPU Core, GND, Mem, GND, PLL, GND, etc.


Thanks , I ll try to find it here in EU in their store. BTW, where is that header located on the card, please ? Ican see just 2x8 pin power connector and the EVBot header on the left side of the card.

+1 rep for your info on Classy tool.









edit: I think I found it -it s just beside those 5 LEDs, right ?


----------



## coolhandluke41

I just flashed the Bot with Classy firmware on bios#2 and raised vddn (I think that's what is called -I assumed this is vcore ) to 1.24.. now MM shows 1.26.. but @+155 on GPU and half way in to Valley it start to throttle down .....what other voltages I should play with and how much ????








in reference to this (don't have the probe thing )


EDIT;NVM I just noticed the link posted by thebski
Thanks USFORCES for the bioses if I won't able to get it going with just Bot will definitely give this a try


----------



## Megalixir

Hello all http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ndwpy/


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Thanks , I ll try to find it here in EU in their store. BTW, where is that header located on the card, please ? Ican see just 2x8 pin power connector and the EVBot header on the left side of the card.
> 
> +1 rep for your info on Classy tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I think I found it -it s just beside those 5 LEDs, right ?


My bad, yes that's the header between the LED lights and the bios switch.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> A *reboot* will *never* reset the voltage. Power must be removed from the cards. This can only be done by hitting Start -> Shut Down or pulling the plug out of the back of the thing. A reset or reboot doesn't shut off the hardware, it only reboots the OS. In that case, your voltages will still be controlled by the Custom VRM.


My mistake you are correct


----------



## yknot

I've asked EVGA about the "Probe-It" cable for EU Classys and was told it was not available. Only in the USA apparently.......BAH!









Excellent info in this thread, Kudos to all you guys. Nice work "thebski". I would definitely get bogged down with the "reset this" and "power off" that saga.


----------



## famich

EVga Probeit: the only way ist to ask someone , send him the money and it could be sent overseas in a vanilla envelope


----------



## coolhandluke41

from OP
Quote:


> Unpack the zip file above and the bios you want into a folder on you *c drive called classified*. Then while in that folder right click in an empty space and select "open command window here" then procedd with the unlock command below and the rest of the commands as needed.


I can't find this folder ..


----------



## pharma57

Where did you unzip the contents of Classified zip? It's that folder you need to navigate to --- if you can't find it unzip again but specify where you want the contents to go.


----------



## coolhandluke41

if you mean " Classified" as "GTX Classified Controller" I still have this on my USB stick ,didn't extracted yet since I don't know where this should be extracted


----------



## pharma57

PM sent.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I've asked EVGA about the "Probe-It" cable for EU Classys and was told it was not available. Only in the USA apparently.......BAH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent info in this thread, Kudos to all you guys. Nice work "thebski". I would definitely get bogged down with the "reset this" and "power off" that saga.


9.99+4.98 US dollars evga shipping then shipping to the UK, I don't now if it would be worth it or not I'm thinking you could just crimp some female pins on wires and make it cheaper, you really only need one for the core voltage and a positive right? Correction Ground


----------



## dph314

I think the driver may have been the problem with my Classified, all the artifacts I was getting even though the card never actually crashed. While troubleshooting, I uninstalled 326.41, did the restart when prompted, and then Windows wouldn't load, just went from the Win8 loading screen to perpetual blackness. Finally got back into Windows by doing a System Refresh (restore points wouldn't even work). Then I start installing apps and drivers and get to 326.41 again, install them, and after the reboot...same ****. Now I have to waste time doing a Refresh _again_ and use an older driver


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I think the driver may have been the problem with my Classified, all the artifacts I was getting even though the card never actually crashed. While troubleshooting, I uninstalled 326.41, did the restart when prompted, and then Windows wouldn't load, just went from the Win8 loading screen to perpetual blackness. Finally got back into Windows by doing a System Refresh (restore points wouldn't even work). Then I start installing apps and drivers and get to 326.41 again, install them, and after the reboot...same ****. Now I have to waste time doing a Refresh _again_ and use an older driver


How are you installing? By selecting custom -> clean install -> only select graphics and physx? Mainly want to avoid GeForce experience at all costs as it is the root of most evil and problems that people have been having lately.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> from OP
> I can't find this folder ..


It's a folder you make, you can call it whatever you want. Make the folder and then unpack the zip file into the folder with the bios you want and then you follow the commands to flash the bios.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> if you mean " Classified" as "GTX Classified Controller" I still have this on my USB stick ,didn't extracted yet since I don't know where this should be extracted


Extract the classified controller on your desktop. It's a standalone program for voltage adjustments that doesn't need to be installed to use. Unpack on desktop and use. it's different from the bios instructions you were refering to.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Thanks to pharma57 I have successfully flashed the bios posted by USFORCES !!


----------



## strong island 1

Also I have noticed that it takes more than a restart to return the voltages to normal. The graphics card doesn't actually turn off during just a restart so the voltage will stay the same when restarted. With my evbot the voltages stay exactly the same when I restart. You need to actually turn the computer off and then turn it back on. This will actually restart the card itself.


----------



## pharma57

This seems to be something new, because I don't remember having this kind of problem a week ago .... maybe I didn't notice


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megalixir*
> 
> Hello all http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ndwpy/


added, welcome.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> USFORCES SLI watercooled
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mcrxg/


added. You are the first one I didn't list as stock cooler.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hi there i have evga gtx 680 classified sli 1306 mhz clock and 3500 memory clock


Nice, post your gpuz link and I can add you to the club.

Also does anyone know how to make a signature. is there a certain program I could use or is it text only?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I think the driver may have been the problem with my Classified, all the artifacts I was getting even though the card never actually crashed. While troubleshooting, I uninstalled 326.41, did the restart when prompted, and then Windows wouldn't load, just went from the Win8 loading screen to perpetual blackness. Finally got back into Windows by doing a System Refresh (restore points wouldn't even work). Then I start installing apps and drivers and get to 326.41 again, install them, and after the reboot...same ****. Now I have to waste time doing a Refresh _again_ and use an older driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you installing? By selecting custom -> clean install -> only select graphics and physx? Mainly want to avoid GeForce experience at all costs as it is the root of most evil and problems that people have been having lately.
Click to expand...

Yes. I always select custom/clean install. And don't select the Geforce Experience.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Also I have noticed that it takes more than a restart to return the voltages to normal. The graphics card doesn't actually turn off during just a restart so the voltage will stay the same when restarted. With my evbot the voltages stay exactly the same when I restart. You need to actually turn the computer off and then turn it back on. This will actually restart the card itself.


So do you mean that the software tool will lose control at some point unless completely powering down? Like what if after a benching session at 1.3v you just select 1.15v in the tool and click Apply? It won't work, and stays at the first applied voltage regardless of subsequent applied voltages until powered down?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yes. I always select custom/clean install. And don't select the Geforce Experience.
> So do you mean that the software tool will lose control at some point unless completely powering down? Like what if after a benching session at 1.3v you just select 1.15v in the tool and click Apply? It won't work, and stays at the first applied voltage regardless of subsequent applied voltages until powered down?


No it works fine for me at all times. it has never lost control for me. I only said that above because some people were saying a restart will bring voltages back to default. But you need the card to power down for that to happen. Once you use the voltage tool it will keep working until the card is powered down and restarted. A restart keeps the card running and doesn't reset anything.


----------



## Lu(ky

Hey guys I bought the EVGA EVBot and I have P26 and P27 files for it. But everywhere I look all I see on how to flash it is using a P55 OR X58 motherboard which I do not have? Z87 So how do I update the FW with using the EVGA GTX 780 Classified card only?
Thanks


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Hey guys I bought the EVGA EVBot and I have P26 and P27 files for it. But everywhere I look all I see on how to flash it is using a P55 OR X58 motherboard which I do not have? Z87 So do I update the FW with using the EVGA GTX 780 Classified card only?
> Thanks


I have added instructions in the OP to flash with a graphic card only. it's toward the bottom. Just use the zip package I uploaded and replace the p26 firmware with the p27 firmware and follow the instructions the same way. Another user had a problem but I walked him thru it. if my instructions don't work pm me and I will walk you thru trouble shooting.


----------



## gagac1971

hi men also i have another benchmark 1306 clock and 3546 memory i7 2700k 4.4 mhz


----------



## strong island 1

I have added the new EVBOT firmware p27 to the OP.


----------



## coolhandluke41

eVGA Classy @1351/3360 AIR (can't wait for wet block ),the score is low since it sits @4000Ghz (will show you @5.0 all air in few days







)


----------



## Edge3903

When you switch between bios, do you need to install video drivers over again?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> eVGA Classy @1351/3360 AIR (can't wait for wet block ),the score is low since it sits @4000Ghz (will show you @5.0 all air in few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Nice score. Sorry to be annoying but will you do me a favor and post your gpuz link. Thanks.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge3903*
> 
> When you switch between bios, do you need to install video drivers over again?


nope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> eVGA Classy @1351/3360 AIR (can't wait for wet block ),the score is low since it sits @4000Ghz (will show you @5.0 all air in few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score. Sorry to be annoying but will you do me a favor and post your gpuz link. Thanks.
Click to expand...

will do in the future (didn't install any drivers and can't connect to web but will post CPU-Z validation soon) sorry about that buddy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Also I have noticed that it takes more than a restart to return the voltages to normal. The graphics card doesn't actually turn off during just a restart so the voltage will stay the same when restarted. With my evbot the voltages stay exactly the same when I restart. You need to actually turn the computer off and then turn it back on. This will actually restart the card itself.


I was using the latest firmware and every time I reboot it will drop


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> will do in the future (didn't install any drivers and can't connect to web but will post CPU-Z validation soon) sorry about that buddy


It's cool. I just want the list to grow.


----------



## USFORCES

We need more votes for the EK full block for this card, new *Elpida* memory gets hot and if you want to overclock it higher pretty sure a full block will make a difference.









Vote EK classified water block


----------



## trippinonprozac

EVGA Classified 780 ordered


----------



## Mydog

Just picked up my two beauties










More pics


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Can anyone tell me if I got Samsung or Elpida memory based on these pics?






Looking forward to bench these tonight


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Just picked up my two beauties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if I got Samsung or Elpida memory based on these pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to bench these tonight


Very nice!


----------



## dph314

Anyone running 326.19 with theirs? I'm going to take another shot at a System Refresh and then try those, since apparently I can't get into Windows once I install 326.41.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Very nice!


Thanks









Also looks like I got the 3A bios which should indicate that the cards has Samsung memory right?


----------



## thebski

I bought mine immediately when Newegg got shipment. One of them is numbered in the 80s. My guess is there are less than 50 units with Samsung memory that were made. They made just enough for Kingpin and to release the first few on EVGAs website to get people excited.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I bought mine immediately when Newegg got shipment. One of them is numbered in the 80s. My guess is there are less than 50 units with Samsung memory that were made. They made just enough for Kingpin and to release the first few on EVGAs website to get people excited.


Where do you see that number? Serial number?


----------



## jimrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> One of them is numbered in the 80s. My guess is there are less than 50 units with Samsung memory that were made.


My first one is #31 & came with the 3A bios - bought from the EVGA store ...
... that's if the 3A bios is the indicator - haven't pulled the card apart to look ...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I bought mine immediately when Newegg got shipment. One of them is numbered in the 80s. My guess is there are less than 50 units with Samsung memory that were made. They made just enough for Kingpin and to release the first few on EVGAs website to get people excited.


They probably only built enough with Samsung memory to bin them for Kingpin. As soon as they had one good enough for him, they sold the others and then started using Elpida.


----------



## trickeh2k

Planning to join the club by the end of the month, will I be safe with my current PSU with 1,3xxmV and PT at, whatever would be necessary?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Planning to join the club by the end of the month, will I be safe with my current PSU with 1,3xxmV and PT at, whatever would be necessary?


I don't know much about that psu, but I think with a heavily overclocked and overvolted Classy you might be cutting it real close. GK110 gets really hungry when you start giving it voltage.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I don't know much about that psu, but I think with a heavily overclocked and overvolted Classy you might be cutting it real close. GK110 gets really hungry when you start giving it voltage.


It's a good PSU. But I also had the feeling that going up at the 1.3 range would be near at it's capacity. Would the 860w AX from Corsair be a good choice?

EDIT: lol, just noticed you had the exact same psu i was looking at, so i'll take that as a yes


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> It's a good PSU. But I also had the feeling that going up at the 1.3 range would be near at it's capacity. Would the 860w AX from Corsair be a good choice?
> 
> EDIT: lol, just noticed you had the exact same psu i was looking at, so i'll take that as a yes


Mine was kind of a free upgrade. I had the AX850 and it died. I rma'd it and Corsair returned me the AX860. So far, so good.


----------



## strong island 1

Ya I'm really happy I bought the ax1200. It was overkill for 2 680's when I bought it, but I haven't had to even think about it since I bought it. I never worry if I have enough power. I wonder if 3 heavily overvolted classified's and a 1.6v 3930k would be more than 1200w. I really want a third card.


----------



## trickeh2k

1200 would be nice, but then again i'm not planning on going SLI at the moment, plus it's way too much money. I'm quite sure that there's better 1200w PSU available for me when the time comes







But 860iAX is a good choice then? Since I'm from Sweden, the choice in PSU's isn't always that broad. If I could choose, then this would be my choice









http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/antec_850w_hcp_platinum_power_supply_review,1.html


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimrun*
> 
> My first one is #31 & came with the 3A bios - bought from the EVGA store ...
> ... that's if the 3A bios is the indicator - haven't pulled the card apart to look ...


Is it the S/N number you can see this, if it is I've got number 42 and 43?


----------



## dph314

Starting to lose hope for this card. May have to do a RMA afterall









No matter what, I couldn't get into Windows after installing 326.41. Had to do a Win8 System Refresh just to be able to get it to boot. Tried twice, but as soon as those drivers got a hold of the card...blackness. Now, I tried 326.19. Did the restart after installation, Windows booted, relief set in. _Until_....


Card is spazzing on 326.19. Won't boot Windows on 326.41. Won't give me my sanity back.


----------



## JerkMan

I have SN 03 and 04. Who has 1 and 2?


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Card is spazzing on 326.19. Won't boot Windows on 326.41. Won't give me my sanity back.


Have you tried 320.49 drivers? You are using an uninstall program before installing new drivers?
Are you able to boot into windows in safe mode?

Edit: Just saw you had Win 8 so don't know if the 320.49 will work. Your symptoms look familiar so I'd head to Guru.3d forums.


----------



## pharma57

Duplicate


----------



## criminal

I am ready for the next WHQL driver from Nvidia. To hell with these beta drivers!


----------



## pharma57

I switched to the 320.49 WHQL about 2 weeks ago. The beta's just weren't working out ....


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerkMan*
> 
> I have SN 03 and 04. Who has 1 and 2?


Surely you're rocking some Samsung memory, right JerkMan?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I switched to the 320.49 WHQL about 2 weeks ago. The beta's just weren't working out ....


I tried those but had major performance issues. Strange how the same cards can behave so different on different systems.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I switched to the 320.49 WHQL about 2 weeks ago. The beta's just weren't working out ....


I know the 326.41 drivers are not the best, but 320.49 are not good drivers to use with the Classifieds. *Any* driver before 326.41 does not have proper control for the custom VRM on the card. Here's what happens on 320.49:

I load up Far Cry 3. I have 1.24375V set on GPU 1 and am monitoring core voltage with a DMM in real time. Under full load in Far Cry 3, core voltage with the Classified Controller set at 1.24375V hits 1.296V max on the core read with a DMM. It will hold pretty steady at 1.292V +/- 5 mV or so depending on load. After about 5 minutes of play (once things get warmed up) the voltage reading on the DMM just goes nuts. It will go to ~1.25V *+/- 50 mV*. I immediately shut the game off as soon as I see that because I can't imagine that's good for the core at all.

This problem was noted by some early adopters who got in on the first batch of cards. EVGA was able to reproduce the issue and worked with nVidia to get a fix in the 326.41 beta driver. This driver does not exhibit this behavior. I don't particularly like the driver, but I'm not letting the voltage control on my cards be crazy either.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I tried those but had major performance issues. Strange how the same cards can behave so different on different systems.


I had that performance drop as well! Narrowed it to the PhysX driver (at least on my system) and instead used the one from 314.22 drivers.


----------



## William Clement

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I had that performance drop as well! Narrowed it to the PhysX driver (at least on my system) and instead used the one from 314.22 drivers.


I am just using PhysX 6.12 solved my problems in Metro LL


----------



## koniu777

where is my waterblock lol, come on evga...


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I switched to the 320.49 WHQL about 2 weeks ago. The beta's just weren't working out ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the 326.41 drivers are not the best, but 320.49 are not good drivers to use with the Classifieds. *Any* driver before 326.41 does not have proper control for the custom VRM on the card. Here's what happens on 320.49:
> 
> I load up Far Cry 3. I have 1.24375V set on GPU 1 and am monitoring core voltage with a DMM in real time. Under full load in Far Cry 3, core voltage with the Classified Controller set at 1.24375V hits 1.296V max on the core read with a DMM. It will hold pretty steady at 1.292V +/- 5 mV or so depending on load. After about 5 minutes of play (once things get warmed up) the voltage reading on the DMM just goes nuts. It will go to ~1.25V *+/- 50 mV*. I immediately shut the game off as soon as I see that because I can't imagine that's good for the core at all.
> 
> This problem was noted by some early adopters who got in on the first batch of cards. EVGA was able to reproduce the issue and worked with nVidia to get a fix in the 326.41 beta driver. This driver does not exhibit this behavior. I don't particularly like the driver, but I'm not letting the voltage control on my cards be crazy either.
Click to expand...

So since I couldn't boot with 326.41 and went back to 326.19 and got that weird behavior that I posted a pic of on the other page...it's because I'm using a driver pre-326.41? I wish I could get into Windows with that driver









I'll try a completely fresh Windows install and see what happens I guess.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I know the 326.41 drivers are not the best, but 320.49 are not good drivers to use with the Classifieds. *Any* driver before 326.41 does not have proper control for the custom VRM on the card. Here's what happens on 320.49:
> 
> I load up Far Cry 3. I have 1.24375V set on GPU 1 and am monitoring core voltage with a DMM in real time. Under full load in Far Cry 3, core voltage with the Classified Controller set at 1.24375V hits 1.296V max on the core read with a DMM. It will hold pretty steady at 1.292V +/- 5 mV or so depending on load. After about 5 minutes of play (once things get warmed up) the voltage reading on the DMM just goes nuts. It will go to ~1.25V *+/- 50 mV*. I immediately shut the game off as soon as I see that because I can't imagine that's good for the core at all.
> 
> This problem was noted by some early adopters who got in on the first batch of cards. EVGA was able to reproduce the issue and worked with nVidia to get a fix in the 326.41 beta driver. This driver does not exhibit this behavior. I don't particularly like the driver, but I'm not letting the voltage control on my cards be crazy either.


The custom VRM has not yet been confirmed to be working in the 326.41. I did receive an email from JacobF stating they were working with Nvidia to get a solution for the custom VRM, but the exact nature issue/problem was never mentioned. It also has not been mentioned at eVGA's site ... one would think alittle more detail than "custom VRM" fix would be appropriate. With the spike's in voltage your seeing would also show unexpected increases in temperatures which I haven't seen in the 320.49. All the same it's good to know your DMM is showing these things.


----------



## strong island 1

Blocks are up.

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=2&family=Accessories+-+Hardware&chipset=Waterblock

I'm so excited. They came out fast. i got 2 next day air so should be here in 2 days.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So since I couldn't boot with 326.41 and went back to 326.19 and got that weird behavior that I posted a pic of on the other page...it's because I'm using a driver pre-326.41? I wish I could get into Windows with that driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try a completely fresh Windows install and see what happens I guess.


Tried disabling your gpu and switch to your internal?


----------



## jimrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Blocks are up.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=2&family=Accessories+-+Hardware&chipset=Waterblock
> 
> I'm so excited. They came out fast. i got 2 next day air so should be here in 2 days.


Yes indeed - have 2 of them heading my way ...


----------



## strong island 1

and already gone.


----------



## szeged

So, i have two unopened classifieds sitting here at my house, havent had a chance to do anything with them yet since ive been working 70-80 hours a week the past month. Even worth opening them since the whole ram debacle over the classifieds? was going to get two hydro coppers to go with them, but if the ram issue is still going strong, id rather just resell them new in box.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Blocks are up.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=2&family=Accessories+-+Hardware&chipset=Waterblock
> 
> I'm so excited. They came out fast. i got 2 next day air so should be here in 2 days.


I thought you were waiting for EK?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I thought you were waiting for EK?


Nah. There is no guarentee EK is making blocks. The chances are probably slim. Usually the hydrocopper blocks don't stay around forever. People were begging them to make more for the 680 classified's. I wanted to make sure I had full cover blocks. i could always switch to EK. My rig is a complete mess right now with cards on air. I have a spot fan and I had to reroute the entire loop once I removed the titans. Now hopefully this week I can put everything back together.

I am a little worried about my mobo block though. It is so close to the top graphic card and supposedly the backplate is so tall it brings it out of the pci-e spec. It might not fit.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> So, i have two unopened classifieds sitting here at my house, havent had a chance to do anything with them yet since ive been working 70-80 hours a week the past month. Even worth opening them since the whole ram debacle over the classifieds? was going to get two hydro coppers to go with them, but if the ram issue is still going strong, id rather just resell them new in box.


Which batch did you get them from? Are you sure they are elpida. I saw pharma post some amazing 3dmark firestrike scores and I think he said it was with the elpida ram. Look at the firestrike hall of fame single gpu, he is 4 with an amazing score. Demolishing titans. I would say give them a chance. Just because they are elpida does not guarentee they will be terrible. You could have some amazing cards there and you would never know. Plus unless there is a way to tell from the serial number you don't even know for sure. We also haven't had any watercooled elpida ram results because I remeber usforces saying they get really hot so full cover blocks could also change things up a little bit. These cards are pretty amazing.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Nah. There is no guarentee EK is making blocks. The chances are probably slim. Usually the hydrocopper blocks don't stay around forever. People were begging them to make more for the 680 classified's. I wanted to make sure I had full cover blocks. i could always switch to EK. My rig is a complete mess right now with cards on air. I have a spot fan and I had to reroute the entire loop once I removed the titans. Now hopefully this week I can put everything back together.
> 
> I am a little worried about my mobo block though. It is so close to the top graphic card and supposedly the backplate is so tall it brings it out of the pci-e spec. It might not fit.


If you are using a RIVE the back plates do fit with a couple millimeters to spare between your ram slots. I also ordered the blocks, am not going to wait and see either


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Which batch did you get them from? Are you sure they are elpida. I saw pharma post some amazing 3dmark firestrike scores and I think he said it was with the elpida ram. Look at the firestrike hall of fame single gpu, he is 4 with an amazing score. Demolishing titans. I would say give them a chance. Just because they are elpida does not guarentee they will be terrible. You could have some amazing cards there and you would never know. Plus unless there is a way to tell from the serial number you don't even know for sure. We also haven't had any watercooled elpida ram results because I remeber usforces saying they get really hot so full cover blocks could also change things up a little bit. These cards are pretty amazing.


i bought them day 1 they were available on newegg, gotta burn off all this overtime money on something







two more weeks of 30-40 hours overtime then i can finally get back to actually doing stuff on my computer!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Which batch did you get them from? Are you sure they are elpida. I saw pharma post some amazing 3dmark firestrike scores and I think he said it was with the elpida ram. Look at the firestrike hall of fame single gpu, he is 4 with an amazing score. Demolishing titans. I would say give them a chance. Just because they are elpida does not guarentee they will be terrible. You could have some amazing cards there and you would never know. Plus unless there is a way to tell from the serial number you don't even know for sure. We also haven't had any watercooled elpida ram results because I remeber usforces saying they get really hot so full cover blocks could also change things up a little bit. These cards are pretty amazing.


Yes, looking at pharma's card with the elpida memory it looks pretty tasty!

Hard to say if the elpida is as bad for everyone as it has been for a few, things tend to get blown out of proportion at OCN.


----------



## UNOE

subbed


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Yes, looking at pharma's card with the elpida memory it looks pretty tasty!
> 
> Hard to say if the elpida is as bad for everyone as it has been for a few, things tend to get blown out of proportion at OCN.


I thought those scores were with his first card that had Samsung memory? He is on his rma'd card now that has the Elpida ram.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I thought those scores were with his first card that had Samsung memory? He is on his rma'd card now that has the Elpida ram.


whyd he have to rma his card? just curious as i have not been following this thread/classifieds since it came out.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> whyd he have to rma his card? just curious as i have not been following this thread/classifieds since it came out.


No clue. I just remember him mentioning it.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I thought those scores were with his first card that had Samsung memory? He is on his rma'd card now that has the Elpida ram.


He did specify with some some scores that had memory running at 1900mhz that the memory was elpida http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores/2300_50#post_20589690

Hoping to hear more success stories with the elpida, if one card got great elpida ICs there must be more...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> If you are using a RIVE the back plates do fit with a couple millimeters to spare between your ram slots. I also ordered the blocks, am not going to wait and see either


ya the bottom of the ram slots is even with the bottom of my fittings on the mobo block so that means it should fit. Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Yes, looking at pharma's card with the elpida memory it looks pretty tasty!
> 
> Hard to say if the elpida is as bad for everyone as it has been for a few, things tend to get blown out of proportion at OCN.


his scores blew me away. That is one monster card he has. I haven't really started benching my second card until I get the block. The asic is 81% and it has the samsung ram. So I am hoping it's good. I think my first one stunk. I think pharma has like a 90% asic on that card so maybe it means something. Who knows it could be a coincidence.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I thought those scores were with his first card that had Samsung memory? He is on his rma'd card now that has the Elpida ram.


I think he said it was with the elpida ram. I think it has a 90% asic.


----------



## pharma57

Yeah ... I had to RMA one card that had a defective fan. The new replacement (Card #2, ASIC 91.1) came last Thursday and is what you see getting those high scores. It does have Elpida memory but I got lucky with some very good memory(+880). My other remaining card (Card #1, ASIC 67.1) has Samsung memory is can also be clocked very high (+865), but not as high as the Elpida but can also put up some good scores.

I haven't had any time to SLI the cards because I'm having so much fun running single, but hope to begin again soon!









Regarding memory, I think Svl7 at TI forums said it best:
Quote:


> The Samsung chips are fc03, i.e. rated for 6Gbps @ 1500MHz. They're already running at their specified limit. Everything above is a pure bonus and not guaranteed at all. It seems that in general the Samsung chips overclock better than for example the Elpida ones with the same rating, but in the end it comes down to luck. I recently used a 8970m which didn't allow me to overclock the memory by even 5MHz, it would instantly crash. Stock was perfectly fine. If already one module can't keep up then you'll run into driver crashes.


I hope to have a lot of people around me soon in the water with their diving gear!








At least for now I'll be snorkeling on the surface.









Edit: ASIC is more meaningful now but only from the voltage point. Card #1 needs much, much more voltage (from EvBot) to get a similar, very high GPU overclock than Card #2 using only software tool. But Card #1 stays cooler as high voltages are applied. I can see where it will take more time and be difficult setting these cards up in SLI for benchmarks ....







Maybe that's why I'm taking my time single benching #2.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Yeah ... I had to RMA one card that had a defective fan. The new replacement (Card #2, ASIC 91.1) came last Thursday and is what you see getting those high scores. It does have Elpida memory but I got lucky with some very good memory(+880). My other original card (Card #1, ASIC 67.1) has Samsung memory is can also be clocked very high (+865), but not as high as the Elpida but can also put up some good scores.
> 
> I haven't had any time to SLI the cards because I'm having so much fun running single, but hope to begin again soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding memory, I think Svl7 at TI forums said it best:
> 
> I hope to have a lot of people around me soon in the water with their diving gear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least for now I'll be snorkeling on the surface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: ASIC is more meaningful now but only from the voltage point. To Card #1 needs much, much more voltage (from EvBot) to get a similar, very high GPU overclock than Card #2 using only software tool. I can see where it will take more time and be difficult setting these cards up in SLI for benchmarks ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's why I'm taking my time single benching #2.


Nice!


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> We need more votes for the EK full block for this card, new *Elpida* memory gets hot and if you want to overclock it higher pretty sure a full block will make a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vote EK classified water block


What kind OC are you getting with the universal block on core and memory.


----------



## Mydog

No problem running the memory above the +400 or +600 offset mark here so I'm thinking I might have got the Samsung memory.









Can this bios be legit with the powertarget at 200%?

http://www.bitsandchips.it/perche-bits-and-chips/7-software/3158-evga-gtx-780-classified-un-bios-aumenta-il-power-target-al-200


----------



## Menthol

That is Skynets bios from these forums, yes it is for real, I have not tried it yet myself


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> That is *Skynets* bios from these forums, yes it is for real, I have not tried it yet myself


it is skyn3t








with 3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> No problem running the memory above the +400 or +600 offset mark here so I'm thinking I might have got the Samsung memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can this bios be legit with the powertarget at 200%?
> 
> http://www.bitsandchips.it/perche-bits-and-chips/7-software/3158-evga-gtx-780-classified-un-bios-aumenta-il-power-target-al-200


that bios is mine







it work in the classy GPU but this is not classy bios.


----------



## Lu(ky

Hey to all EVGA GTX 780 Classified owners Hydro Copper Waterblock are in stock at EVGA now get them while they are HOT!!!!









L I N K >>>>>>>> H E R E


----------



## szeged

get them while evga actually makes them this time around









i remember it being hell finding a hydro copper for a 680 later on.


----------



## strong island 1

That's really funny. They linked to this original thread and the bios you made for me. it worked very well by the way. But be careful because it is for the first batch of cards.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Hey to all EVGA GTX 780 Classified owners Hydro Copper Waterblock are in stock at EVGA now get them while they are HOT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L I N K >>>>>>>> H E R E


I also added a pic and a link in the OP. I will keep updating it with any info and accessories we find.


----------



## JerkMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Surely you're rocking some Samsung memory, right JerkMan?


Not sure, waiting for the rest of my water loop components as it is my first water build to physically check. There is a 3A in the bios tho, that indicates Samsung right?

Edit: I have to admit I have no idea where to look in the bios for the indicator.


----------



## szeged

how are the hydro coppers not sold out yet? if the 680 block is any indication of how the production of these go i would start hoarding them now just incase i got more cards


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I also added a pic and a link in the OP. I will keep updating it with any info and accessories we find.


Thank you so much for helping yesterday looking forward on having fun with these cards.. Also my first cards ASIC was a 73.9% and my second is a 79.1% be happy with a 1200MHz on water 24/7 if not more if it's there.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Thank you so much for helping yesterday looking forward on having fun with these cards.. Also my first cards ASIC was a 73.9% and my second is a 79.1% be happy with a 1200MHz on water 24/7 if not more if it's there.


no problem. Did you eventually get it flashed?

With these cards I think 1300mhz can be done gaming stable easy. My 60% asic card can do it at 1.35v on air.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I bought mine immediately when Newegg got shipment. One of them is numbered in the 80s. My guess is there are less than 50 units with Samsung memory that were made. They made just enough for Kingpin and to release the first few on EVGAs website to get people excited.


Mine is with BIOS 3A...80 as well - do you mean it could be with SAMSUNG memory ?


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> no problem. Did you eventually get it flashed?
> 
> With these cards I think 1300mhz can be done gaming stable easy. My 60% asic card can do it at 1.35v on air.


1.35v? why so high because of the 60% ASCI.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Mine is with BIOS 3A...80 as well - do you mean it could be with SAMSUNG memory ?


Best way to tell without taking it apart, Samsung likes voltage Kingpin was running his at 1.80v on air. Elpida overclocks good giving it very little or no voltage.

Anyhow try putting 1.80v on that Elpida memory set it to +450 and you might need a RMA









I just noticed the date on kingpins PC, Looks like January


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerkMan*
> 
> Not sure, waiting for the rest of my water loop components as it is my first water build to physically check. There is a 3A in the bios tho, that indicates Samsung right?
> 
> Edit: I have to admit I have no idea where to look in the bios for the indicator.


See in picture below in RED I assume I have one card that has Samsung memory. Picture to the right just messing around got it to 1241 core and memory 1700 and with stock bios and stock voltage and I was running Valley bench mark and it stopped when it was almost done.. Fan stopped so I had to ALT/CTRL/DEL to get out of Valley but I think this card is going to be a champ but I just hope my other card can keep up with it..


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> See in picture below in RED I assume I have one card that has Samsung memory. Picture to the right just messing around got it to 1241 core and memory 1700 and with stock bios and stock voltage and I was running Valley bench mark and it stopped when it was almost done.. Fan stopped so I had to ALT/CTRL/DEL to get out of Valley but I think this card is going to be a champ but I just hope my other card can keep up with it..


I have 1 card with 3A and .80 and 1 with 3A and .82 both have Hynix memory, don't know if that means anything for anyone else or not.

I think it is pretty crappy of EVGA to place the cheaper memory chips on the Classified myself, 680's and 770's memory clocks over 7000 easily but on the Classified no

Sorry Skyn3t


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I have 1 card with 3A and .80 and 1 with 3A and .82 both have Hynix memory, don't know if that means anything for anyone else or not.
> 
> I think it is pretty crappy of EVGA to place the cheaper memory chips on the Classified myself, 680's and 770's memory clocks over 7000 easily but on the Classified no
> 
> Sorry Skyn3t


Imagine the classy with 770 o 680 memory with those high clock's. What explanation they will give to titan owner's?
I know how you feel.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I have 1 card with 3A and .80 and 1 with 3A and .82 both have Hynix memory, don't know if that means anything for anyone else or not.
> 
> I think it is pretty crappy of EVGA to place the cheaper memory chips on the Classified myself, 680's and 770's memory clocks over 7000 easily but on the Classified no
> 
> Sorry Skyn3t


Hynix? Do you mean Elpida?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That's really funny. They linked to this original thread and the bios you made for me. it worked very well by the way. But be careful because it is for the first batch of cards.


Your thread started to spread out and become famous


----------



## Nizzen

Can someone post a Evga 780 Classified bios with 200% powerlimit? I've got bios: 80.10.3A.00.82 for my 2 cards.

ASIC quality is 82% and 79,6%.

I can do 1359mhz on gpu and +600 (7204mhz) for memory. I need from 1.27 to 1.3v for gpu. It is throttling a bit .


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Hynix? Do you mean Elpida?


sorry yes I do


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Can someone post a Evga 780 Classified bios with 200% powerlimit? I've got bios: 80.10.3A.00.82 for my 2 cards.
> 
> ASIC quality is 82% and 79,6%.
> 
> I can do 1359mhz on gpu and +600 (7204mhz) for memory. I need from 1.27 to 1.3v for gpu. It is throttling a bit .


You have some throttling, but overall it sounds like you have some good cards. Turn that frown upside down.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> sorry yes I do


Okay. I was wondering. I was thinking that I really got screwed with Elpida if they had some with Hynix too!


----------



## pharma57

Not sure if it's been mentioned but someone at eVGA forums is using "EK Supremacy Universal Blocks on my 780 classifieds and they work fine."

http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=1997087


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Can someone post a Evga 780 Classified bios with 200% powerlimit? I've got bios: 80.10.3A.00.82 for my 2 cards.
> 
> ASIC quality is 82% and 79,6%.
> 
> I can do 1359mhz on gpu and +600 (7204mhz) for memory. I need from 1.27 to 1.3v for gpu. It is throttling a bit .


go over to the TI forums and download the classified bios. Even though the power limit only goes up to 130%, that doesn't mean anything because it has plenty of power headroom.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> 1.35v? why so high because of the 60% ASCI.


for the 1300mhz gaming session I probably could have lowered it. I just didn't try.


----------



## Nizzen

What is TI Forums?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> What is TI Forums?


Google Tech Inferno


----------



## trickeh2k

Anyone in here knows how much power a classy draws at 1,35mv? Guessing it's vary from card to card, but PT should be at at least 115% if not more?


----------



## pharma57

Depends on the bios ... if using the IT Classy bios it is 440w at default PT (100%).


----------



## Nizzen

Can you help me download the file? I can't download it. I have to post 5 posts.
***









EVGA 780 Classified - 80.10.3A.0x.80 - 'OC edition v03'.zip


----------



## pharma57

So go join the IT forum and post 5 messages in any of their forums ....


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Can you help me download the file? I can't download it. I have to post 5 posts.
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA 780 Classified - 80.10.3A.0x.80 - 'OC edition v03'.zip


Sorry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> So go join the IT forum and post 5 messages in any of their forums ....


This^


----------



## pharma57

This^
I always repay my reps!









BTW... did you order a water block?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> This^
> I always repay my reps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW... did you order a water block?


No. I have not decided if I want to jump into water cooling yet. I am also still working on convincing the wife!


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> No. I have not decided if I want to jump into water cooling yet. I am also still working on convincing the wife!


Should be easy enough! Just take her scuba-diving!


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Anyone in here knows how much power a classy draws at 1,35mv? Guessing it's vary from card to card, but PT should be at at least 115% if not more?


If you overclocking using 1.35v I would put the pwr target as high as it goes, I use a power target of 120-130 when I'm going for world records









*Edit*, Wait a minute I do have one world record on 3Dmark11 fastest 980X with 780SLI, I'm even beating all the tri 780's with a 980X that is, lol
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6992026


----------



## UNOE

USFORCES - I had a question for you posted yesterday ...
"What kind OC are you getting with the universal block on core and memory."


----------



## CHEATSrichter

Hallo, i have some question about my temps of classified.

I played around 2 hours crysis 3 @ 1202 Mhz / 3404 Mhz and reached a temp of 75°C @ 75 % fan speed. For benchmark i oc'ed my classified to 1306 mhz/ 3500 mhz and reached a temp of 80°C @ 100% fan speed.

My ASIC is 84.8 %

Are these temps ok? because i changed my thermal compound. i used PK-3 from prolimatech. did i maybe used too much of them?


----------



## coolhandluke41

EDIT; this was on AIR ,wonder if I will gain anything ...( will Win 8 make a difference ?)


----------



## skyn3t

Hey guys just a quick update here for all classy owner's and future owners.

A few days back I asked strong island to remove my vBios from Classy Owner's 3front page because it was causing many confusion around here . it was never a classy bios in the first place it was only a EVGA reference bios moded as a vBios with 200% PT as his request. so since we a family here I did it with no question ask. I know many of you are looking for a classy bios to be download here in our community but unfortunately *[Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club* don't have that option especially for new members that don't know where and how to get it. My time is kind of tight day by day but i decide to mod this .3A version for you guys to keep it in the front page and use it as safe as you can. so I'm not promise future updates but it may happen when my free time comes







"I always find a free time" so lol keep eyes on this thread. I will going to hand it over to the OP strong island as a founder and Op on this thread.

best

skyn3t


----------



## Menthol

Skyn3t,
Thanks buddy, really appreciate you doing this for us
Thanks very much


----------



## Mydog

One card with ASIC 91,2 just did Vally at 1400 MHz core and 1800 MHz mem


----------



## strong island 1

Thanks a lot skyn3t, your awesome.

Nice score. Can your memory go any higher? That's pretty amazing to finish a Valley run at 1400mhz.

Did anyone order the new EVGA sli bridges. I bought one just because I am sick of my ROG bridge and I think it will look nice with the HC Blocks.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> One card with ASIC 91,2 just did Vally at 1400 MHz core and 1800 MHz mem


I would start benching 3d mark if I were you. Valley is way too dependent on memory. With that kind of clock speed you could get into the top 5 3d mark hall of fame.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks a lot skyn3t, your awesome.
> 
> Nice score. Can your memory go any higher? That's pretty amazing to finish a Valley run at 1400mhz.
> 
> Did anyone order the new EVGA sli bridges. I bought one just because I am sick of my ROG bridge and I think it will look nice with the HC Blocks.


I tried +800 MHz offset but the card got to hot to fast maybe when the temps drop here in Norway I can go higher on core and memory or if I just slap a block on it and hook it up to my waterchiller








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I would start benching 3d mark if I were you. Valley is way too dependent on memory. With that kind of clock speed you could get into the top 5 3d mark hall of fame.


Will do some 3D mark tomorrow, it's 2.50 AM here and I need some sleep


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> One card with ASIC 91,2 just did Vally at 1400 MHz core and 1800 MHz mem


They are crazy good scores!!! What kind of temps are u getting? An what type of mem do u have?


----------



## coolhandluke41

@Mydog ..nice


----------



## skyn3t

Classy owner's update: i already sent the Classy/LN2 vBios to strong island 1, He will test it first before release it for you guys, now thread is complete with your own vBios







enjoy it.


----------



## pharma57

EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Classified Hydro Copper are available at eVGA store .....


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Classy owner's update: i already sent the Classy/LN2 vBios to strong island 1, He will test it first before release it for you guys, now thread is complete with your own vBios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy it.


Cool, What's different about this bios verses the last?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Cool, What's different about this bios verses the last?


free with no hassle to download


----------



## coolhandluke41

I think I'l keep this card ASIC 85.4
1389 / 1680 --- 80.0 --- 3346 (AIR-ambient 80F)


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Classified Hydro Copper are available at eVGA store .....


Yea, I picked one up plus backplate and probeIT connecter. From the sounds of it, it's going to be a while before EK makes blocks if they do at all. They come straight out and said they are making Lighting blocks first, even though the freaking card isn't even out yet lol. I think MSI has some kind of deal with them, similar to Evga and Swiftech.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Classy owner's update: i already sent the Classy/LN2 vBios to strong island 1, He will test it first before release it for you guys, now thread is complete with your own vBios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy it.


I flashed both bios's and so far they are working great, I didn't do a lot of testing yet but so far so good. I was just doing 1359 at 1.35v in valley with +700mem and I still wasn't throttling. I was only hitting about 100% of the 130% limit so there should be plenty of headroom without throttling. I will post them on the front page. Thanks a lot for all your hard work.

My second card seems to be amazing. 1359 and +700mem was the limit on my first card and would artifact like crazy but I was able to get 84.5fps in Valley. This card at 1359 doesn't even artifact a little. I don't want to push it until my blocks get here in the morning. I feel like I beat up my first card a lot and I don't want to do the same with this one until I get the waterblocks on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> Yea, I picked one up plus backplate and probeIT connecter. From the sounds of it, it's going to be a while before EK makes blocks if they do at all. They come straight out and said they are making Lighting blocks first, even though the freaking card isn't even out yet lol. I think MSI has some kind of deal with them, similar to Evga and Swiftech.


I can't believe the hydrocopper classifieds came out at $799 the same as regular 780 hc's. There must have been a mistake. it sucks because I spent $700 for the card. $150 for the block and $20 for the backplate which comes out to $870 and separate shipping for all three. I know you get a cooler but it's not even the same size as titans or 780's so they would be hard to sell to other classified 780 owners.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I flashed both bios's and so far they are working great, I didn't do a lot of testing yet but so far so good. I was just doing 1359 at 1.35v in valley with +700mem and I still wasn't throttling. I was only hitting about 100% of the 130% limit so there should be plenty of headroom without throttling. I will post them on the front page. Thanks a lot for all your hard work.
> 
> My second card seems to be amazing. 1359 and +700mem was the limit on my first card and would artifact like crazy but I was able to get 84.5fps in Valley. This card at 1359 doesn't even artifact a little. I don't want to push it until my blocks get here in the morning. I feel like I beat up my first card a lot and I don't want to do the same with this one until I get the waterblocks on.
> I can't believe the hydrocopper classifieds came out at $799 the same as regular 780 hc's. There must have been a mistake. it sucks because I spent $700 for the card. $150 for the block and $20 for the backplate which comes out to $870 and separate shipping for all three. I know you get a cooler but it's not even the same size as titans or 780's so they would be hard to sell to other classified 780 owners.


slap tap it it the the front page and have fun guys


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> slap it the the front page and have fun guys


I put them up on the front page near the stock bios's with a thanks to you.


----------



## Menthol




----------



## pharma57

Awesome scores, Menthol!







Congrats on the new rankings!


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> free with no hassle to download


I like free, does it post a makers name at boot up?


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I can't believe the hydrocopper classifieds came out at $799 the same as regular 780 hc's. There must have been a mistake. it sucks because I spent $700 for the card. $150 for the block and $20 for the backplate which comes out to $870 and separate shipping for all three. I know you get a cooler but it's not even the same size as titans or 780's so they would be hard to sell to other classified 780 owners.


Yea I know the feeling







. I was sure they would be same price or even more expensive. I saved $5 on shipping because I waited to get the backplate and block at same time, but the HC's weren't up yet earlier today when I ordered. _Might_ have thought about selling my card and ordering one had I known.


----------



## UNOE

USFORCES - not sure if your ignoring me or don't like my questions


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I like free, does it post a makers name at boot up?


yup, mine and classy thread name







instead Nvidia


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> USFORCES - not sure if your ignoring me or don't like my questions


I'm sorry buddy I don't ignore anyone but pages go by fast I must of missed it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> USFORCES - I had a question for you posted yesterday ...
> "What kind OC are you getting with the universal block on core and memory."


I found your question









I've can overclock to 1410MHz on 1.35v power target 130 with the LN2 custom bios stable enough to bench, I haven't installed the latest #27 bios on the EVbot yet to find out how high it really goes, kind of waiting for colder weather before I push it harder.

Memory, I need to take my cards back apart as I still have the stock plate on, I just stuck the heatsinks to it. I was in a hurry









Right now I'm trying to get my memory up along with the core stable enough to bench, I just got done running 3 valley benches last one was,

CPU 980x 4733Mhz 1.51v temp 38C

GPU/Core +350 1385Mhz 1.33v temp 36C
Memory +280 1641Mhz default voltage


I've play BF3 for a couple hours at 1306Mhz and the core temp never goes over 40C room temp 72F, anymore questions I missed PM me


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I'm sorry buddy I don't ignore anyone but pages go by fast I must of missed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found your question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've can overclock to 1410MHz on 1.35v power target 130 with the LN2 custom bios stable enough to bench, I haven't installed the latest #27 bios on the EVbot yet to find out how high it really goes, kind of waiting for colder weather before I push it harder.
> 
> Memory, I need to take my cards back apart as I still have the stock plate on, I just stuck the heatsinks to it. I was in a hurry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm trying to get my memory up along with the core stable enough to bench, I just got done running 3 valley benches last one was,
> 
> CPU 980x 4733Mhz 1.51v temp 38C
> 
> GPU/Core +350 1385Mhz 1.33v temp 36C
> Memory +280 1641Mhz default voltage
> 
> 
> I've play BF3 for a couple hours at 1306Mhz and the core temp never goes over 40C room temp 72F, anymore questions I missed PM me


Yeah I saw how you put the heatsinks on top of the ram stock plate. Just wondering how that worked out, that's why I was asking you specifically. So you think you still need to redo it with direct heatsinks








.
I'm really interested in going with the universal block from here on out. I'm tired of getting new blocks all the time. That clock speed seems good enough at 1410 !
With my SC ACX and water block. I probably only got very small amount of overclock over air maybe even no advantage at all with full cover block for core clock OC speeds, except for ram OC does seem to improve a bit. But my point is the real advantage to water on a GPU is noise for the most part and universal block seems like a good solution for someone like my self on a budget.


----------



## USFORCES

Well I need to redo the heatsinks correctly for all I know some of the thermal pads aren't making good contact, I've seen that before. Universal is nice because you have water blocks that you can put on the new cards before blocks are available and it's cheaper in the long run








Down side you need copper heatsinks and a fan blowing on them if your overclocking it.


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Well I need to redo the heatsinks correctly for all I know some of the thermal pads aren't making good contact, I've seen that before. Universal is nice because you have water blocks that you can put on the new cards before blocks are available and it's cheaper in the long run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down side you need copper heatsinks and a fan blowing on them if your overclocking it.


What thermal pads are you using USFORCES? Because I've been eyeing these Fujipoly Ultra Extreme Thermal Pad Thermal Conductivity 17.0 W/mK I here good things about the pads just wondering if you have used them before and worth the cost?

Does anyone know the size of the thermal pads for the stock HC Blocks pictured and circled in RED? .50 or 1.0? Thanks I think I am going to give them a go and see..


----------



## yknot

OK...............One Brit with two 780 Classifieds.........I don't need to plug them in, I've already got a UK record just owning them


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> This^
> I always repay my reps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW... did you order a water block?


Researching water cooling a bit. Would a kit like this be okay to start with and is the pump good enough to add a gpu waterblock? http://www.svc.com/rd5ex280.html


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Researching water cooling a bit. Would a kit like this be okay to start with and is the pump good enough to add a gpu waterblock? http://www.svc.com/rd5ex280.html


I wouldn't even mess with a kit. We can tell you exactly everything you need and you will save money and get the exact components you want.

If you tell me what size rad you can fit and how many blocks you want to cool, I can pick everything out for you.


----------



## strong island 1

Finally got the blocks. I'm happy, I didn't expect for them to come out so soon. They are so heavy. I'm going to try and use crystal links for the sli bridge. I also got the lamptron fan controller that can control my pump also.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I wouldn't even mess with a kit. We can tell you exactly everything you need and you will save money and get the exact components you want.
> 
> If you tell me what size rad you can fit and how many blocks you want to cool, I can pick everything out for you.


Well the Air 540 can fit a 240, 280 or a 360 rad. I was looking at cooling my cpu and gpu now, then have a strong enough pump if/when I go SLI. Honestly, I have just really started looking into water cooling, so I am sure I have a lot to learn.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Researching water cooling a bit. Would a kit like this be okay to start with and is the pump good enough to add a gpu waterblock? http://www.svc.com/rd5ex280.html


Yeah, keep the radiator small and compact, like what I've done.











Seriously though.............seems like "strong island 1" has all the bases covered.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Well the Air 540 can fit a 240, 280 or a 360 rad. I was looking at cooling my cpu and gpu now, then have a strong enough pump if/when I go SLI. Honestly, I have just really started looking into water cooling, so I am sure I have a lot to learn.


If you can fit a 360 rad then I would go with one. The XSPC RX360 rad is great. I used one to cool a 3930k and 2 680 blocks. It would be plenty for a cpu and gpu block. Then if you want to go with the bay reservoir, the one in the kit was nice. I love the look of tube reservoirs though. Then you have to decide what size tubing you want to use and if you want to go with barbs or compression fittings. Then we just need to pick out a pump. I would go with a pwm pump. the mcp35x is great. Right now I am running 2 of them at 15% power and I can't hear them at all. The RIVE is great because I can set the pump speed in my bios. Also the new fan controller I got can control my pumps also. You can go with one now and then later if you expand they sell a top that will combine 2 of them. 2 of them will be enough flow for anything.

If you give me a budget and some of your preferences I can put together a list for you.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yup, mine and classy thread name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instead Nvidia


I don't like peoples names popping up on my bios screen, but thanks


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> What thermal pads are you using USFORCES? Because I've been eyeing these Fujipoly Ultra Extreme Thermal Pad Thermal Conductivity 17.0 W/mK I here good things about the pads just wondering if you have used them before and worth the cost?
> 
> Does anyone know the size of the thermal pads for the stock HC Blocks pictured and circled in RED? .50 or 1.0? Thanks I think I am going to give them a go and see..


Never used those before, I've used the the 3M, sekisui and akasa thermal pads.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> If you can fit a 360 rad then I would go with one. The XSPC RX360 rad is great. I used one to cool a 3930k and 2 680 blocks. It would be plenty for a cpu and gpu block. Then if you want to go with the bay reservoir, the one in the kit was nice. I love the look of tube reservoirs though. Then you have to decide what size tubing you want to use and if you want to go with barbs or compression fittings. Then we just need to pick out a pump. I would go with a pwm pump. the mcp35x is great. Right now I am running 2 of them at 15% power and I can't hear them at all. The RIVE is great because I can set the pump speed in my bios. Also the new fan controller I got can control my pumps also. You can go with one now and then later if you expand they sell a top that will combine 2 of them. 2 of them will be enough flow for anything.
> 
> If you give me a budget and some of your preferences I can put together a list for you.


Honestly $250-300 was what I wanted to spend on everything excluding the gpu block. I like USFORCES idea of getting a universal block, so say $325-375 with a universal gpu block. I really can't stomach a $150 block everytime I want to change my gpu. The more universal, the better.


----------



## theseekeroffun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Honestly $250-300 was what I wanted to spend on everything excluding the gpu block. I like USFORCES idea of getting a universal block, so say $325-375 with a universal gpu block. I really can't stomach a $150 block everytime I want to change my gpu. The more universal, the better.


Get an Alphacool UT-60 Rad, they are excellent. A D5 pump is all you will need and it will be quiet.


----------



## theseekeroffun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Finally got the blocks. I'm happy, I didn't expect for them to come out so soon. They are so heavy. I'm going to try and use crystal links for the sli bridge. I also got the lamptron fan controller that can control my pump also.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The crystal links are quite easy to use. One question, I just ordered my H20 blocks, do you think those hydro stickers would be simple to remove?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> The crystal links are quite easy to use. One question, I just ordered my H20 blocks, do you think those hydro stickers would be simple to remove?


ya I never tried them before. I ordered 3, 4 and 5 slot ones just in case. They were only 5 dollars a piece. Ya I don't really like the hydro sticker either. I much prefer the plain black look of the ek xxl titan block I just had. When I install them tonight I will see if it looks like the sticker can come off easy. I'm just really happy to have blocks. These might be the only blocks available for us.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Honestly $250-300 was what I wanted to spend on everything excluding the gpu block. I like USFORCES idea of getting a universal block, so say $325-375 with a universal gpu block. I really can't stomach a $150 block everytime I want to change my gpu. The more universal, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Get an Alphacool UT-60 Rad, they are excellent. A D5 pump is all you will need and it will be quiet.
Click to expand...

^^^ this I picked this combo for my bench not that long ago ,the RAD is all copper and you can pick old block or POM Koolance 370 (pictured )for cheap,GT 2000 fans and pump mention by theseekeroffun

EDIT you don't need reservoir but it helps


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^ this I picked this combo for my bench not that long ago ,the RAD is all copper and you can pick old block or POM Koolance 370 (pictured )for cheap,GT 2000 fans and pump mention by theseekeroffun
> 
> EDIT you don't need reservoir but it helps


Thanks. I will check into that.


----------



## Z0eff

New classy owner reporting in!
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7qvdf/


----------



## pharma57

Does Accelero Hybrid cooling solution work or is it just a gimmick? Someone in the 780 Owners thread said his temps at load are 43c.

http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/vga/569/accelero-hybrid.html


----------



## theseekeroffun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya I never tried them before. I ordered 3, 4 and 5 slot ones just in case. They were only 5 dollars a piece. Ya I don't really like the hydro sticker either. I much prefer the plain black look of the ek xxl titan block I just had. When I install them tonight I will see if it looks like the sticker can come off easy. I'm just really happy to have blocks. These might be the only blocks available for us.


I would think a little heat from a hair dryer would do the trick.

EDIT: I knew I had a pic of them somewhere.........


----------



## coolhandluke41

how you turn off the power saving settings in the nvidia driver ?

@strong island 1..does the block come with 3/8 and 1/2 fittings ?

Thanks

EDIT ;
@theseekeroffun your silver block still looks sick


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> how you turn off the power saving settings in the nvidia driver ?
> 
> @strong island 1..does the block come with 3/8 and 1/2 fittings ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> EDIT ;
> @theseekeroffun your silver block still looks sick


like that . use Prefer maximum performance


----------



## coolhandluke41

^ thanks man ..I thought there was something else I haven't try ..NVM


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^ thanks man ..I thought there was something else I haven't try ..NVM


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya I never tried them before. I ordered 3, 4 and 5 slot ones just in case. They were only 5 dollars a piece. Ya I don't really like the hydro sticker either. I much prefer the plain black look of the ek xxl titan block I just had. When I install them tonight I will see if it looks like the sticker can come off easy. I'm just really happy to have blocks. These might be the only blocks available for us.


I use the adjustable links between the blocks, they have worked without issue for me. How did Skyn3t's Classified bios work for you. I am going to wait until this weekend to get my blocks on before I try it out. These are my first Hydro Copper blocks, they look kind of funky, not in a good way,


----------



## Supacasey

So, anyone else notice that a lot of cards are now called "Dual" cards on EVGA's webstore? What's that about?


----------



## theseekeroffun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> EDIT ;
> @theseekeroffun your silver block still looks sick


Thanks! Now I have two of them.....


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> how you turn off the power saving settings in the nvidia driver ?
> 
> @strong island 1..does the block come with 3/8 and 1/2 fittings ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> EDIT ;
> @theseekeroffun your silver block still looks sick


ya each block came with 4 fittings. 2 of each size. One size looks so tiny and the other size looks like 1/2-3/4.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I use the adjustable links between the blocks, they have worked without issue for me. How did Skyn3t's Classified bios work for you. I am going to wait until this weekend to get my blocks on before I try it out. These are my first Hydro Copper blocks, they look kind of funky, not in a good way,


ya these are my first hydrocoppers also. I have only always used EK. I can't believe how massive the block is. It is so heavy also. Once in your computer you will mostly only see the backplate and side. The side's look really cool once installed and the backplates aren't that bad. I'm just mostly worried about performance. as long as I can keep temps in better control I will be happy. I forget the memory gets watercooled also. With the titans some memory was on the back of the card so it wasn't watercooled. When I first got my cards I was looking for memory chipsd on the back because I got so used to it like that.

The block also comes with artic silver thermal paste and thermal pads. It really does included every single thing to get started. I love evga's packaging and overall presentation of products and included accessories.


----------



## jimrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> So, anyone else notice that a lot of cards are now called "Dual" cards on EVGA's webstore? What's that about?


Seems to be referring to the cards with the double/ dual bios feature ...
... the Classified is the same card - just a slight name change ...









strong island 1 - congrats on your new blocks ...








... is the waterblock covering part of the voltage pin port - does it look like the Probe It connector will work with the waterblock ?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> how you turn off the power saving settings in the nvidia driver ?
> 
> @strong island 1..does the block come with 3/8 and 1/2 fittings ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> EDIT ;
> @theseekeroffun your silver block still looks sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya each block came with 4 fittings. 2 of each size. One size looks so tiny and the other size looks like 1/2-3/4.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I use the adjustable links between the blocks, they have worked without issue for me. How did Skyn3t's Classified bios work for you. I am going to wait until this weekend to get my blocks on before I try it out. These are my first Hydro Copper blocks, they look kind of funky, not in a good way,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya these are my first hydrocoppers also. I have only always used EK. I can't believe how massive the block is. It is so heavy also. Once in your computer you will mostly only see the backplate and side. The side's look really cool once installed and the backplates aren't that bad. I'm just mostly worried about performance. as long as I can keep temps in better control I will be happy. I forget the memory gets watercooled also. With the titans some memory was on the back of the card so it wasn't watercooled. When I first got my cards I was looking for memory chipsd on the back because I got so used to it like that.
> 
> The block also comes with artic silver thermal paste and thermal pads. It really does included every single thing to get started. I love evga's packaging and overall presentation of products and included accessories.
Click to expand...

Nice







..I was little short on 3/8 and didn't feel like Gelid Extreme was a good choice for this
P.S. will test sky bios when the block gets here ,almost ordered another Classy today since all the cards with ASIC 90%+ looks like they have higher binned mem,just really want to see if lower temps can push this DDR5 Elpida


----------



## JerkMan

Hey strong island, if I pm you will you help me out with my first waterloop? I have all the main parts picked out, just need the hoses and fittings. I got my HCs today, I can't wait to get this done!


----------



## JerkMan

Let me ask the forum one question though: Will a single MCP655 handle 2 780 Classy HCs and a 2600k with a Koolance HX-CU1020V Radiator (3x120mm, 1000W, 30FPI)? The CPU block I was planning on is the XSPC RayStorm High Performance Acetal CPU Liquid Cooling Block - Special Edition Copper (Intel). I was looking at a full nickel EK, but changed my mind because I want to use a silver killcoil, and I've read that there may be nickel-silver corrosion/reaction issues. Comments on this are also welcome.

EDIT: My goals are >1400MHz, 7GHz, <40C. I'll sacrifice money for quality, within reason.


----------



## theseekeroffun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerkMan*
> 
> Let me ask the forum one question though: Will a single MCP655 handle 2 780 Classy HCs and a 2600k with a Koolance HX-CU1020V Radiator (3x120mm, 1000W, 30FPI)? The CPU block I was planning on is the XSPC RayStorm High Performance Acetal CPU Liquid Cooling Block - Special Edition Copper (Intel). I was looking at a full nickel EK, but changed my mind because I want to use a silver killcoil, and I've read that there may be nickel-silver corrosion/reaction issues. Comments on this are also welcome.
> 
> EDIT: My goals are >1400MHz, 7GHz, <40C. I'll sacrifice money for quality, within reason.


The 655 will handle it just fine, but I would recommend a pump top. There is no problem between nickel and silver or copper for that matter. I know firsthand.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I think I'l keep this card ASIC 85.4
> 1389 / 1680 --- 80.0 --- 3346 (AIR-ambient 80F)


what was the CPU speed this test?


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya each block came with 4 fittings. 2 of each size. One size looks so tiny and the other size looks like 1/2-3/4.
> ya these are my first hydrocoppers also. I have only always used EK. I can't believe how massive the block is. It is so heavy also. Once in your computer you will mostly only see the backplate and side. The side's look really cool once installed and the backplates aren't that bad. I'm just mostly worried about performance. as long as I can keep temps in better control I will be happy. I forget the memory gets watercooled also. With the titans some memory was on the back of the card so it wasn't watercooled. When I first got my cards I was looking for memory chipsd on the back because I got so used to it like that.
> 
> The block also comes with artic silver thermal paste and thermal pads. It really does included every single thing to get started. I love evga's packaging and overall presentation of products and included accessories.


A package of two is quite heavy I must say. Prolimatech PK1 or PK3 is my thermal paste of choice. Both my cards appear to be average, memory doesn't clock well on either, I hope I can use my chiller and crank max volts and get some decent benchmarks out of them, really bumed about the poor memory clocking but you pays your money and take your chances, I keep thinking that sooner or later I'll get one of the few better than average cards, just hasn't happened yet


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya each block came with 4 fittings. 2 of each size. One size looks so tiny and the other size looks like 1/2-3/4.
> ya these are my first hydrocoppers also. I have only always used EK. I can't believe how massive the block is. It is so heavy also. Once in your computer you will mostly only see the backplate and side. The side's look really cool once installed and the backplates aren't that bad. I'm just mostly worried about performance. as long as I can keep temps in better control I will be happy. I forget the memory gets watercooled also. With the titans some memory was on the back of the card so it wasn't watercooled. When I first got my cards I was looking for memory chipsd on the back because I got so used to it like that.
> 
> The block also comes with artic silver thermal paste and thermal pads. It really does included every single thing to get started. I love evga's packaging and overall presentation of products and included accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> A package of two is quite heavy I must say. Prolimatech PK1 or PK3 is my thermal paste of choice. Both my cards appear to be average, memory doesn't clock well on either, I hope I can use my chiller and crank max volts and get some decent benchmarks out of them, really bumed about the poor memory clocking but you pays your money and take your chances, I keep thinking that sooner or later I'll get one of the few better than average cards, just hasn't happened yet
Click to expand...

Not sure if I understand you, is your memory overclocking bad with the waterblock installed on the card? My max overclock on memory is +300 on air, I'm getting my waterblock today and I hope that I can get little more oomph out of the memory under water. /crossfingers

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Not sure if I understand you, is your memory overclocking bad with the waterblock installed on the card? My max overclock on memory is +300 on air, I'm getting my waterblock today and I hope that I can get little more oomph out of the memory under water. /crossfingers
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


I am starting to wonder if it is the bios revision that shipped with the cards that have Elpida memory. On the GTX780 thread, some people are complaining that since they have flashed with the REV3 bios (which shipped with the Elipda memory cards) they are getting less of a memory overclock than previous revisions.

On the water cooling topic, is this a good radiator to get? http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_458&products_id=34830


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Not sure if I understand you, is your memory overclocking bad with the waterblock installed on the card? My max overclock on memory is +300 on air, I'm getting my waterblock today and I hope that I can get little more oomph out of the memory under water. /crossfingers
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4
> 
> 
> 
> I am starting to wonder if it is the bios revision that shipped with the cards that have Elpida memory. On the GTX780 thread, some people are complaining that since they have flashed with the REV3 bios (which shipped with the Elipda memory cards) they are getting less of a memory overclock than previous revisions.
> 
> On the water cooling topic, is this a good radiator to get? http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_458&products_id=34830
Click to expand...

Thx for the quote will have to research that little more, that radiator is one of the best you can get, but it might be little small if you're planning on watercooling both cpu+gpu unless you're planning to have more then one.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Menthol

My memory doesn't seem to do past +200 to +250, I haven't gotten arround to checking max yet as I have not installed my blocks yet but I am not expecting memory to clock any better because of water cooling


----------



## pharma57

I think that REV3 bios is based on the original Galaxy HOF bios, but could be wrong. Pretty sure it's not one the TI bios.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Thx for the quote will have to research that little more, that radiator is one of the best you can get, but it might be little small if you're planning on watercooling both cpu+gpu unless you're planning to have more then one.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


I really just want one rad, so a 360 would be better?


----------



## theseekeroffun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I really just want one rad, so a 360 would be better?


If you are cooling the cpu and one gpu, as shown in your sig, one 360 UT-60 will do it.


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I really just want one rad, so a 360 would be better?


Yeah, I wouldn't do anything less than a 360 with a CPU and a high heat GPU like ours. I would even go 480/420 if you could. I plan on buying a new case and doing a 360+240 for my 2500K and Classy.


----------



## JerkMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> The 655 will handle it just fine, but I would recommend a pump top. There is no problem between nickel and silver or copper for that matter. I know firsthand.


What does a replacement pump top accomplish? More pressure, tighter seal? Which one would you recommend?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> So, anyone else notice that a lot of cards are now called "Dual" cards on EVGA's webstore? What's that about?


It means it has Dual BIOS's, going forward there will be a lot of emphasis on Dual BIOS SKU's, more details soon.


----------



## theseekeroffun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerkMan*
> 
> What does a replacement pump top accomplish? More pressure, tighter seal? Which one would you recommend?


A pump top increases performance of the pump by as much as 20%. I have always used EK tops, but they are all similar in performance.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16419/ex-pmp-198/EK_D5_X-Top_Acetal_Pump_Top_CSQ_-_Laing_D5_and_Swiftech_MCP-650655_EK-D5_X-TOP_CSQ_-_Acetal.html?tl=g30c107s1805


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Thx for the quote will have to research that little more, that radiator is one of the best you can get, but it might be little small if you're planning on watercooling both cpu+gpu unless you're planning to have more then one.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4
> 
> 
> 
> I really just want one rad, so a 360 would be better?
Click to expand...

At least a 360 I'm not sure what case you have but make sure a ut60 360 will fit, that's a big radiator

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> At least a 360 I'm not sure what case you have but make sure a ut60 360 will fit, that's a big radiator
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


Air 540. It is suppose to be able to fit a great selection of rads.

This is a picture of another 540 on the internet which appears to have both a 240 & 360 installed.

http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/7915/xf8w.jpg


----------



## theseekeroffun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Air 540. It is suppose to be able to fit a great selection of rads.
> 
> This is a picture of another 540 on the internet which appears to have both a 240 & 360 installed.
> 
> http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/7915/xf8w.jpg


That looks like a 240 and a 480.


----------



## JerkMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> A pump top increases performance of the pump by as much as 20%. I have always used EK tops, but they are all similar in performance.
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16419/ex-pmp-198/EK_D5_X-Top_Acetal_Pump_Top_CSQ_-_Laing_D5_and_Swiftech_MCP-650655_EK-D5_X-TOP_CSQ_-_Acetal.html?tl=g30c107s1805


That's the exact top and etailer I had in mind. Thanks!


----------



## PolyMorphist

It's nice that people are getting 1300Mhz+ on their Classifieds, but are these scores stable or just temporary. Could I run this casually 24/7 or it this just a benchmarking feature?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> It's nice that people are getting 1300Mhz+ on their Classifieds, but are these scores stable or just temporary. Could I run this casually 24/7 or it this just a benchmarking feature?


Yeah, I think 24/7 is fine if you get lucky with a card that only needs 1.212-1.25v for 1300. Any higher voltage and you would probably want to have water cooled card to run those speeds 24/7. I gamed the other night at 1296 for about an 1.5 hours and temps never got about 76c. But I can get 1296 with 1.2.


----------



## Supacasey

For anyone curious about the Classy HC pricing, they've made a statement.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGATech_ChrisB*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am very sorry for any confusion as I can confirm that the GTX 780 Classified Hydro Copper model 03G-P4-3789-KR is priced accurately. We do offer two models of the card and one includes the special designed ACX cooler and the other one includes the waterblock and the prices of these models are set based on the bundle price of the hardware included.
> 
> If you did purchase the card with an ACX cooler and then the water block separately this is an option, but do keep in mind that there is an additional ACX cooler in the bundle that is deducted from the price of the Hydro Copper model.
> 
> Once again I am very sorry for any confusion and thank you for your feedback.


http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=2002383

Glad I waited for them.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> For anyone curious about the Classy HC pricing, they've made a statement.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=2002383
> 
> Glad I waited for them.


What is puzzling is the fact that the standard 780 HC and the Classy HC are the same price. Why buy a standard 780HC at this point?


----------



## Supacasey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> What is puzzling is the fact that the standard 780 HC and the Classy HC are the same price. Why buy a standard 780HC at this point?


Yeah, if they're factoring in exclusion of hardware, the standard HC should be around $30 cheaper.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> At least a 360 I'm not sure what case you have but make sure a ut60 360 will fit, that's a big radiator
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4
> 
> 
> 
> Air 540. It is suppose to be able to fit a great selection of rads.
> 
> This is a picture of another 540 on the internet which appears to have both a 240 & 360 installed.
> 
> http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/7915/xf8w.jpg
Click to expand...

Yeah you should have no problem mounting a ut60 up front with one set of fans, maybe even push/pull

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## strong island 1

Just to remind everyone. If anyone just posted pics please post your gpuz link so I can add everyone to the list. if I have missed anyone please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## stilllogicz

Will the Skynet classy bios (sky-LN2.zip) allow us to raise our power limit? If so, how high? I'm getting my block on Monday and I want to maximize, maximize, maximize!


----------



## sticks435

Yea, there is no way the ACX cooler cost $75 more than the waterblock to make or whatever. I could understand a little discount for buying it as a package/convenience, but $75-80 seems excessively high.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> Will the Skynet classy bios (sky-LN2.zip) allow us to raise our power limit? If so, how high? I'm getting my block on Monday and I want to maximize, maximize, maximize!


it goes up to 130%. Allows much higher power ceiling than stock bios.


----------



## stilllogicz

Excellent can't wait!


----------



## Cial00

Has anyone used this bios?: http://www.bitsandchips.it/7-software/3158-evga-gtx-780-classified-un-bios-aumenta-il-power-target-al-200

PT set to 200% . Looks like the Kingpin bios


----------



## pharma57

I think that might be the old OCN (test vbios) that Strong Island tried had some issues with. I do not think it used an original Classy bios.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Has anyone used this bios?: http://www.bitsandchips.it/7-software/3158-evga-gtx-780-classified-un-bios-aumenta-il-power-target-al-200
> 
> PT set to 200% . Looks like the Kingpin bios


Says on the translated page that it is skyn3t's bios
'Fortunately, many fans come to the rescue to the user skyn3t the forum overclock.net that has implemented a modified BIOS for this card with the same parameters provided by EVGA.'


----------



## pharma57

Since it is the same bios, anyone interested can see Strong Island's evaluation a couple of page back in this thread.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I think I'l keep this card ASIC 85.4
> 1389 / 1680 --- 80.0 --- 3346 (AIR-ambient 80F)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what was the CPU speed this test?
Click to expand...

4.0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Thx for the quote will have to research that little more, that radiator is one of the best you can get, but it might be little small if you're planning on watercooling both cpu+gpu unless you're planning to have more then one.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4
> 
> 
> 
> I really just want one rad, so a 360 would be better?
Click to expand...

if you have room for 360 or larger ..get it just in case you decide to go SLI down the road
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerkMan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> The 655 will handle it just fine, but I would recommend a pump top. There is no problem between nickel and silver or copper for that matter. I know firsthand.
> 
> 
> 
> What does a replacement pump top accomplish? More pressure, tighter seal? Which one would you recommend?
Click to expand...

there is another pump that I would recommend like PMP 400 picture below ,it's a bit different animal (would recommend this one if you have a lot of blocks or restrictive blocks ) I have switched to this one few years back from D5 and love it (D5 is cooled by water and you need heatsinck or little fan blowing on PMP )
here is my old rig-I'm running same config. 2x240 and 1x140MM RAD which is good for high-end SLI +CPU )
http://koolance.com/heat-sink-for-pmp-400-pump

http://s1101.photobucket.com/user/coolhandluke41/slideshow/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> If his bios worked fine on your Classy, you may want try mine
> Rev 2 update
> 
> Disable boost in all vBios.
> Fixed TPD to 60% to 68% on load
> Fixed Gigabyte WF vbios to act like a normal bios no more 1.212v all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed Valley to show the real core clock.
> But I added 200% PT for you as your wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope with this you can break the last score.
> 
> EVGA.780.10.36.PT200+VOLT+BD.rev2.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> PS: I'm still messing with the LN2 bios but it is long well coded dunno If I can break it but I will try my best.


What kind of skill set must one have to make their own BIOS? Does one need to have a knowledge in assembly/machine code? Surely a high-level language wouldn't be able to do this..


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Has anyone used this bios?: http://www.bitsandchips.it/7-software/3158-evga-gtx-780-classified-un-bios-aumenta-il-power-target-al-200
> 
> PT set to 200% . Looks like the Kingpin bios


Skyn3t made that for me. That is my thread the article is talking about. It was based off of a reference 780 bios. It was when I first got the card and was the only one so I was pm'ing everyone I could think of to mod the originals and Skyn3t was nice enough to do it for me. It won't work for the newer revision cards. I really don't think the power % in precision means a lot. What you have to find out is what the actual power limit of the bios is. For example 440w. I bet you the 130% bios he just made us has a higher power limit than the 200% bios. because I throttled on the 200% but not on the 130% bios. Really the newest skyn3t bios or the TI classified bios is all you really need. I don't think you would see improvments using any other bios's as of right now and since skyn3t made us that bios and allowed us to post on front page I would try that one first.

I begged Kingpin at his forums for his bios and he never sent me one. I am sure he doesn't want to be responsible for damaging someones card, which is understandable but fustrating. I bet the bios's we have now are just as good anyway.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Skyn3t made that for me. That is my thread the article is talking about. It was based off of a reference 780 bios. It was when I first got the card and was the only one so I was pm'ing everyone I could think of to mod the originals and Skyn3t was nice enough to do it for me. It won't work for the newer revision cards. I really don't think the power % in precision means a lot. What you have to find out is what the actual power limit of the bios is. For example 440w. I bet you the 130% bios he just made us has a higher power limit than the 200% bios. because I throttled on the 200% but not on the 130% bios. Really the newest skyn3t bios or the TI classified bios is all you really need. I don't think you would see improvments using any other bios's as of right now and since skyn3t made us that bios and allowed us to post on front page I would try that one first.


Awesome thanks for the reply. I'm assuming the 130% is for the LN2 Skyn3 bios?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Awesome thanks for the reply. I'm assuming the 130% is for the LN2 Skyn3 bios?


ya the new one I added on the front page, the LN2 version. The slider goes to 130% in precision. I didn't throttle at 1359 and 1.35v so it is working great so far.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Awesome thanks for the reply. I'm assuming the 130% is for the LN2 Skyn3 bios?


do you have your cards. If you could post your gpuz link I can add you to the list.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya the new one I added on the front page, the LN2 version. The slider goes to 130% in precision. I didn't throttle at 1359 and 1.35v so it is working great so far.


You mentioned that the BIOS won't work with the new revisions.. Did EVGA purposely do this so that people can't create custom BIOS'? Is there any way that the same person can 'update' it?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> You mentioned that the BIOS won't work with the new revisions.. Did EVGA purposely do this so that people can't create custom BIOS'? Is there any way that the same person can 'update' it?


I think it's because the vram had to change to elpida and the older revision bios's did not have support for it, but I don't know for sure. It doesn't matter though because the newer bios's work just as good if not better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 4.0
> if you have room for 360 or larger ..get it just in case you decide to go SLI down the road
> there is another pump that I would recommend like PMP 400 picture below ,it's a bit different animal (would recommend this one if you have a lot of blocks or restrictive blocks ) I have switched to this one few years back from D5 and love it (D5 is cooled by water and you need heatsinck or little fan blowing on PMP )
> here is my old rig-I'm running same config. 2x240 and 1x140MM RAD which is good for high-end SLI +CPU )
> http://koolance.com/heat-sink-for-pmp-400-pump
> 
> http://s1101.photobucket.com/user/coolhandluke41/slideshow/?albumview=slideshow


I really love the mcp35x. I have mine running at 15% and still have plenty of flow and my very low speed fans are actually louder.


----------



## dph314

Just got my second Classified in. ASIC is 86.1%, so I'm hoping it slaps around my first card. Didn't really get to do much testing with the first one though since I was having problems. But now that I have done a completely fresh install of Windows and have this card working fine with it, I'll swap the other one in afterwards and if anything goes wrong I'll know for sure it's the card's fault.

So, just played catch-up with the last dozen+ pages. The skyn3t BIOS is a modded TI BIOS and is the best one to use now? Will it work on the Elpida cards? This card I'm using now is 80.10.3A.01.82 LN2 BIOS, will skyn3t's work with it?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Just got my second Classified in. ASIC is 86.1%, so I'm hoping it slaps around my first card. Didn't really get to do much testing with the first one though since I was having problems. But now that I have done a completely fresh install of Windows and have this card working fine with it, I'll swap the other one in afterwards and if anything goes wrong I'll know for sure it's the card's fault.
> 
> So, just played catch-up with the last dozen+ pages. The skyn3t BIOS is a modded TI BIOS and is the best one to use now? Will it work on the Elpida cards? This card I'm using now is 80.10.3A.01.82 LN2 BIOS, will skyn3t's work with it?


Yes.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> do you have your cards. If you could post your gpuz link I can add you to the list.


getting it next week, will update then


----------



## provost

so, after all the complaining by the early adopters, EVGA has increased the price of HC classys from $800 at launch to $830


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> so, after all the complaining by the early adopters, EVGA has increased the price of HC classys from $800 at launch to $830


Dang, really?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> so, after all the complaining by the early adopters, EVGA has increased the price of HC classys from $800 at launch to $830


classic


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Dang, really?


http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+700+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+780


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Just to remind everyone. If anyone just posted pics please post your gpuz link so I can add everyone to the list. if I have missed anyone please let me know. Thanks.


You missed me.


----------



## Supacasey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> so, after all the complaining by the early adopters, EVGA has increased the price of HC classys from $800 at launch to $830


Wow. They also added a $30 MIR to the stock HC.

Seriously though, way to ruin it for anyone that wanted one, why would people ask for something to cost _more_?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> You missed me.


Can you post your gpuz link with your username as the name. Thanks


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Just got my second Classified in. ASIC is 86.1%, so I'm hoping it slaps around my first card. Didn't really get to do much testing with the first one though since I was having problems. But now that I have done a completely fresh install of Windows and have this card working fine with it, I'll swap the other one in afterwards and if anything goes wrong I'll know for sure it's the card's fault.
> 
> So, just played catch-up with the last dozen+ pages. The skyn3t BIOS is a modded TI BIOS and is the best one to use now? Will it work on the Elpida cards? This card I'm using now is 80.10.3A.01.82 LN2 BIOS, will skyn3t's work with it?


No Skyn3t's is his own mod based off the stock LN2, it's not a modified TI bios. He made it for us to make it easier so we could have it and download it from the front page instead of having to jump thru some hoops. I think that was pretty cool of him and it makes our lives a lot easier.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Wow. They also added a $30 MIR to the stock HC.
> 
> Seriously though, way to ruin it for anyone that wanted one, why would people ask for something to cost _more_?


The funny thing is that people who wanna pay more can always get a Titan








This pricing flip flop looks very unprofessional for EVGA


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> No Skyn3t's is his own mod based off the stock LN2, it's not a modified TI bios. He made it for us to make it easier so we could have it and download it from the front page instead of having to jump thru some hoops. I think that was pretty cool of him and it makes our lives a lot easier.


Definitely does. Thanks again skyn3t









Well, Power consumption seems a lot higher on this card. My first one wouldn't throttle on the stock BIOS until around 1.32v. This one is throttling at only ~1.268v. It's also a ways away ASIC-wise, first one being 72% and this one 86.1%. Seems like it's going to be a beast though, was stable in Valley at 1346mhz with ~1.268v, only throttled briefly so I believe the 1346mhz is stable. Can't wait to see what I can do when I chill the room and flash skyn3t's BIOS. Should have no problem 24/7 gaming at 1346-1359mhz. Awwyeah


----------



## Cial00

Anyone else have HC results to post? Would love to know if anyone has the block & skyn3t's LN2 bios going.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Just got my Classified 780 in today. I've been benching for almost 5 hours straight. Still working up to my max OC's but I'm tired so I'm going to bed and will resume in the morning. Just thought I would say hello and share where I am.

My card arrived with the 3A BIOS so it likely has Elpida memory based on what I've read but I haven't made an effort to remove the stock TIM or heatplate to see what memory modules are under there. I will say I was pretty bummed about it since I've heard all these rumors about how bad the Elipda memory was compared to Samsung, but I can report that so far my memory OC's are 100% stable at 7200MHz through the following benches, 3DMark13, 3DMark11, 3DMark Vantage, Crysis Warhead benchmark, Heaven and Valley, GRID 2 benchmark, Metro 2033 and Metro Last Light benchmarks. All of these were run at 2560x1600 4xAA except Metro Last Light which is using the default AA since SSAA is a slideshow. My core boost clock was 1150MHz stock at 1.162v. Using the Classy GTX Overclocking Tool at 1.20v, my current 100% stable boost clock is 1241MHz using all of the same benchmarks I listed above.

I really don't understand why so many people are hung up on running the Valley benchmark since its clearly not very demanding and will allow some pretty unstable clock speeds in comparison to the other benches I listed. Is it for bragging rights? Because to me, claiming that my core boost overclock is stable at 1300MHz+ in Valley which mine will do at 1.20v but will only do 1241MHz in other benchmarks isn't really what I would call 100% stable at 1300MHz. I've read damn near every page of this thread on my smart phone while running all these benches today and it seems everyone keeps talking about their Valley benchmark numbers and I just don't see the value in it. I'm not trying to start a flame war but I can't really compare my stable OC's to most others in this thread because apparently I do much more exhaustive testing when checking for stability than many others do.

I will follow-up in the morning with more numbers and hopefully my final 100% stable OC numbers, but I thought some would be excited to know that if I'm actually using Elpida memory, then its not nearly as bad as some made it out to be, or maybe I just got lucky. Time will tell.


----------



## Supacasey

UPS man had some presents for me today.







It's hard to appreciate just how _huge_ and _heavy_ these cards are unless you see them in person, I'd say they're at least 3 lbs a piece. Here's a 3770k for reference.



If serial numbers are anything to go by, these are the first and second produced


----------



## pharma57

Awesome! Those look really nice!


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ nice "upgrade"


----------



## skyn3t

how things going here?


----------



## Supacasey

Any way to tell if these are Elpida's without plugging in them in or stripping it down to the VRM's? I won't be able to plug these in for a while considering I still have to build the rest of the computer they're going in.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> Just got my Classified 780 in today. I've been benching for almost 5 hours straight. Still working up to my max OC's but I'm tired so I'm going to bed and will resume in the morning. Just thought I would say hello and share where I am.
> 
> My card arrived with the 3A BIOS so it likely has Elpida memory based on what I've read but I haven't made an effort to remove the stock TIM or heatplate to see what memory modules are under there. I will say I was pretty bummed about it since I've heard all these rumors about how bad the Elipda memory was compared to Samsung, but I can report that so far my memory OC's are 100% stable at 7200MHz through the following benches, 3DMark13, 3DMark11, 3DMark Vantage, Crysis Warhead benchmark, Heaven and Valley, GRID 2 benchmark, Metro 2033 and Metro Last Light benchmarks. All of these were run at 2560x1600 4xAA except Metro Last Light which is using the default AA since SSAA is a slideshow. My core boost clock was 1150MHz stock at 1.162v. Using the Classy GTX Overclocking Tool at 1.20v, my current 100% stable boost clock is 1241MHz using all of the same benchmarks I listed above.
> 
> I really don't understand why so many people are hung up on running the Valley benchmark since its clearly not very demanding and will allow some pretty unstable clock speeds in comparison to the other benches I listed. Is it for bragging rights? Because to me, claiming that my core boost overclock is stable at 1300MHz+ in Valley which mine will do at 1.20v but will only do 1241MHz in other benchmarks isn't really what I would call 100% stable at 1300MHz. I've read damn near every page of this thread on my smart phone while running all these benches today and it seems everyone keeps talking about their Valley benchmark numbers and I just don't see the value in it. I'm not trying to start a flame war but I can't really compare my stable OC's to most others in this thread because apparently I do much more exhaustive testing when checking for stability than many others do.
> 
> I will follow-up in the morning with more numbers and hopefully my final 100% stable OC numbers, but I thought some would be excited to know that if I'm actually using Elpida memory, then its not nearly as bad as some made it out to be, or maybe I just got lucky. Time will tell.


To be honest it's just for fun and competition. Nobody thinks that there Valley runs are stable or anything. It has become a very popular benchmark on OCN so it's fun to see how high up the leaderboard you could get. None of us use this for stability purposes. I use far cry 3 pinned at 99% gpu usage overnight to test for stability and I like to use the 3dmark benches for memory stability. Also just because we aren't stable at Valley clocks doesn't mean it can't be used to compare cards. Faster cards get better scores so it's not a bad way to compare cards either. There are only so many benchmarks out there so the more the better in my opinion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Anyone else have HC results to post? Would love to know if anyone has the block & skyn3t's LN2 bios going.


I have been working like crazy and I need my computer for work so I haven't had a chance to install them. After work tommorrow I am going to start. I need to rearrange my entire computer. My loop has gotten so big and complicated it's not easy. I also had a explosion last time and so now I always think about it and I am so nervous.


----------



## Triptyk

Hello

I just started on valley with my classy, do you think this is a good score ?

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/f11a97fc-8926-41f8-bdf1-3ee736c39041.jpg

Thanks a lot


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Can you post your gpuz link with your username as the name. Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> New classy owner reporting in!
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7qvdf/


----------



## Triptyk

Is there a way to check if GTX Classified Controler is ACTUALLY active or not ?
Is it active windows startup ?
I noticed that the voltage in precision X did not change and that's why I have some doubts about this software


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triptyk*
> 
> Is there a way to check if GTX Classified Controler is ACTUALLY active or not ?
> Is it active windows startup ?
> I noticed that the voltage in precision X did not change and that's why I have some doubts about this software


Yeah this is a bit of an annoyance. It does in fact change the voltage and keeps it at that regardless if you're running a 3D application or not. Reverting back to PX controlled voltages are the hard part - You have to cold boot your computer.


----------



## sandboarder08

Got my Classy today.... after some tuning this is what i came up with so far.... (ADD ME TO THE LIST PLEASE)

I need a higher more stable CPU OC

This card will kill once i get water on it!!!! lol

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ux53f/

only thing you cant see is my EVbot

NVVDD = 1.23750V
FBVDD= 1.70V
PEXVDD= 1.114V


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Got my Classy today.... after some tuning this is what i came up with so far.... (ADD ME TO THE LIST PLEASE)
> 
> I need a higher more stable CPU OC
> 
> This card will kill once i get water on it!!!! lol
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ux53f/
> 
> only thing you cant see is my EVbot
> 
> NVVDD = 1.23750V
> FBVDD= 1.70V
> PEXVDD= 1.114V


Damn nice card! Welcome!


----------



## AndrewK

Out of curiosity, what is the difference between Skyn3t's standard and LN2 bios'? Also, can either be used in both bios slots on the classy?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is the difference between Skyn3t's standard and LN2 bios'? Also, can either be used in both bios slots on the classy?


Yes you can. Both moded with 440w the rst you know vokt, pt, boost moded


----------



## sandboarder08

I also want to know what memory i have without cracking it open....???

I was able to set my mem to 900 offset today with no problems... but since its not watercooled i do not want to run it like that!!!!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> I also want to know what memory i have without cracking it open....???
> 
> I was able to set my mem to 900 offset today with no problems... but since its not watercooled i do not want to run it like that!!!!


I can set mine at +1000.







But the problem if it can run without crash. I think you are missing something


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I can set mine at +1000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem if it can run without crash. I think you are missing something


with PexVDD at 1.178 it will run at 900 but i see no performance inscrease... so im thinking its getting too hot...

I wish EU could get some waterblocks!!!!


----------



## AndrewK

With the modded classy bios, the power target slider should be left alone, correct? It already gives 130% when it is set at 100%? Will this allow full usage of 1.5v via evbot?

Ty men


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> with PexVDD at 1.178 it will run at 900 but i see no performance inscrease... so im thinking its getting too hot...
> 
> I wish EU could get some waterblocks!!!!


Why are you adjusting the PEXVDD voltage? As I understand it, that is the PCI Express voltage. If you want to increase your memory OC, you need to adjust the FBVDD. A simple bump from 1.6v on mine to 1.65v has already given me 150MHz more memory OC and I'm not done testing yet to see if it will go higher still.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triptyk*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I just started on valley with my classy, do you think this is a good score ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/f11a97fc-8926-41f8-bdf1-3ee736c39041.jpg
> 
> Thanks a lot


Nice score, post your gpuz link if you can. Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*


Sorry about that. added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triptyk*
> 
> Is there a way to check if GTX Classified Controler is ACTUALLY active or not ?
> Is it active windows startup ?
> I noticed that the voltage in precision X did not change and that's why I have some doubts about this software


I check by looking at your power percentage and temps. They go up a lot with small increases in voltage. Once I started using the software I unchecked the overvolt option in precision x and I don't even look at it anymore for voltage readings. You can but the probe it connector and check yourself with a volt meter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Got my Classy today.... after some tuning this is what i came up with so far.... (ADD ME TO THE LIST PLEASE)
> 
> I need a higher more stable CPU OC
> 
> This card will kill once i get water on it!!!! lol
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ux53f/
> 
> only thing you cant see is my EVbot
> 
> NVVDD = 1.23750V
> FBVDD= 1.70V
> PEXVDD= 1.114V


added. welcome.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> With the modded classy bios, the power target slider should be left alone, correct? It already gives 130% when it is set at 100%? Will this allow full usage of 1.5v via evbot?
> 
> Ty men


I'm not sure if I do it right but I always just increase the slider all the way. The cards will run exactly the same but it just allows it to use the additional power if it's needed and more voltage is added. Raising the slider doesn't make the card run at a higher power%, but it will prevent throttling with high voltages and allow it to use more power if it needs to. I think this bios could be enough for 1.5v without throttling. I am not throttling at 1.35v. I don't want to go any higher until I get blocks installed or purchase more extreme cooling.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Got my Classy today.... after some tuning this is what i came up with so far.... (ADD ME TO THE LIST PLEASE)
> 
> I need a higher more stable CPU OC
> 
> This card will kill once i get water on it!!!! lol
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ux53f/
> 
> only thing you cant see is my EVbot
> 
> NVVDD = 1.23750V
> FBVDD= 1.70V
> PEXVDD= 1.114V


While I do think 3DMARK13 and 3DMARK11 are both great stability testers, I would encourage you to try this also since this is what I've found to be most effective since yesterday. The 3DMARK13 Firestrike demo is more stressful than the actual Firestrike benchmark. I had a higher core OC using just the benchmark but as soon as I added the demo in the loop to test, it started failing and I had to drop the core speed some before it would pass. I also think that running Heaven for 30 minutes at custom settings with all settings maxed out at the highest resolution your monitor will allow, 8xAA also, is one of the best to test stability too. I would be very surprised if you can pass both Heaven for 30 minutes and 3DMARK13 Firestrike Demo at that core speed. I'm not trying to knock you down but 1384MHz core speed would be out of this world if it passes both of those at any reasonable voltage. You could lie to me and tell me it does and it wouldn't matter to me but you would know the truth if it didn't. Hope that helps in your quest for top clocks with 100% stability in ALL apps.


----------



## AndrewK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm not sure if I do it right but I always just increase the slider all the way. The cards will run exactly the same but it just allows it to use the additional power if it's needed and more voltage is added. Raising the slider doesn't make the card run at a higher power%, but it will prevent throttling with high voltages and allow it to use more power if it needs to. I think this bios could be enough for 1.5v without throttling. I am not throttling at 1.35v. I don't want to go any higher until I get blocks installed or purchase more extreme cooling.


Thank you sir. I'll be getting into the shop this weekend to install my 3x classies with full cover blocks and will report back. I'm guessing a 480mm alphacool rad and mcp35x2 will keep 3 of them cool enough to do 1.5v. Just trying to get all the info straight beforehand.

Is there any perceived issue with running the modded bios 24/7 on water? Or any thoughts of future incompatibilities with drivers?

Already test fitted for cable routing











Thanks again


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> Thank you sir. I'll be getting into the shop this weekend to install my 3x classies with full cover blocks and will report back. I'm guessing a 480mm alphacool rad and mcp35x2 will keep 3 of them cool enough to do 1.5v. Just trying to get all the info straight beforehand.
> 
> Is there any perceived issue with running the modded bios 24/7 on water? Or any thoughts of future incompatibilities with drivers?
> 
> Already test fitted for cable routing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again


Pretty...


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> While I do think 3DMARK13 and 3DMARK11 are both great stability testers, I would encourage you to try this also since this is what I've found to be most effective since yesterday. The 3DMARK13 Firestrike demo is more stressful than the actual Firestrike benchmark. I had a higher core OC using just the benchmark but as soon as I added the demo in the loop to test, it started failing and I had to drop the core speed some before it would pass. I also think that running Heaven for 30 minutes at custom settings with all settings maxed out at the highest resolution your monitor will allow, 8xAA also, is one of the best to test stability too. I would be very surprised if you can pass both Heaven for 30 minutes and 3DMARK13 Firestrike Demo at that core speed. I'm not trying to knock you down but 1384MHz core speed would be out of this world if it passes both of those at any reasonable voltage. You could lie to me and tell me it does and it wouldn't matter to me but you would know the truth if it didn't. Hope that helps in your quest for top clocks with 100% stability in ALL apps.


not sure if it will but will give it a shot.... that voltage was tuned for just the firestrike... As thats what kingpin had tested. And i wanted to see how close a average 780classy could get!

We could ask kingpin to test his 1410 for firestrike plus demo and heaven maxxed as well....

I'll try the demo and work from there.


----------



## USFORCES

Jacob just posted this on the second bios, If you want anything added or changed better speak up.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=2003163


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> Thank you sir. I'll be getting into the shop this weekend to install my 3x classies with full cover blocks and will report back. I'm guessing a 480mm alphacool rad and mcp35x2 will keep 3 of them cool enough to do 1.5v. Just trying to get all the info straight beforehand.
> 
> Is there any perceived issue with running the modded bios 24/7 on water? Or any thoughts of future incompatibilities with drivers?
> 
> Already test fitted for cable routing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again


Those cables are beautiful. Really nice setup you have. I think the 480 would be plenty. That's 360 for the blocks and additional 120 which is perfect. I ran 2 680's and heavily volted 3930k on a RX360 with no problems. Now I have 1 monsta 480 and rx360 in my top compartment. rx360 in the flex bays and another rx360 in the bottom compartment. I'm also using the same pump as you. I run mine at 15%-20% in the bios and I can't hear it at all and I never have any flow issues. It's a great dual pump setup.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> not sure if it will but will give it a shot.... that voltage was tuned for just the firestrike... As thats what kingpin had tested. And i wanted to see how close a average 780classy could get!
> 
> We could ask kingpin to test his 1410 for firestrike plus demo and heaven maxxed as well....
> 
> I'll try the demo and work from there.


Cool man, let us know how it goes. If it passes both of those, I'll certainly admit you got a far better than average card there.


----------



## AndrewK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Those cables are beautiful. Really nice setup you have. I think the 480 would be plenty. That's 360 for the blocks and additional 120 which is perfect. I ran 2 680's and heavily volted 3930k on a RX360 with no problems. Now I have 1 monsta 480 and rx360 in my top compartment. rx360 in the flex bays and another rx360 in the bottom compartment. I'm also using the same pump as you. I run mine at 15%-20% in the bios and I can't hear it at all and I never have any flow issues. It's a great dual pump setup.


Thanks! I actually have dual loops running as well. A 480mm rad with dual DDC3.2's cooling the CPU, Ram, and mobo, and then another 480mm with the mcp35x2 cooling the GPU's in a separate loop.

I've only tested one card so far, but it boosted out of the box to 1176, which means it should be a monster overclocker.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> Thank you sir. I'll be getting into the shop this weekend to install my 3x classies with full cover blocks and will report back. I'm guessing a 480mm alphacool rad and mcp35x2 will keep 3 of them cool enough to do 1.5v. Just trying to get all the info straight beforehand.
> 
> Is there any perceived issue with running the modded bios 24/7 on water? Or any thoughts of future incompatibilities with drivers?
> 
> Already test fitted for cable routing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again


Beautiful!


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Jacob just posted this on the second bios, If you want anything added or changed better speak up.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=2003163


Jacob basically said 115% is the highest pwr target they are going on the 780 classified? Funny when kingpins goes to 120...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Jacob basically said 115% is the highest pwr target they are going on the 780 classified?


ya I don't think they will give us any higher. But we already have higher from our awesome community so it's cool. I'm sure even if they did give us more it wouldn't be enough to satisfy our needs. I wonder what bios Kingpin used. I guess he has one personally made for him.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Jacob basically said 115% is the highest pwr target they are going on the 780 classified? Funny when kingpins goes to 120...


If they won't OFFICIALLY support higher power target, what is the point of a secondary bios? Is it a tacit approval for folks to flash custom bios etc?


----------



## USFORCES

Agreed 115 is a joke, they ask for what we want and get shot down right off the bat...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> If they won't OFFICIALLY support higher power target, what is the point of a secondary bios? Is it a tacit approval for folks to flash custom bios etc?


well the ln2 bios does have a little bit higher power percentage than the stock bios. Plus it makes me feel a lot more comfortable about flashing my cards. I don't think it's a make or break type feature, but it's nice to have. I wouldn't really care if I didn't have it either though.


----------



## provost

I think it is a competitive move take that advantage away from MSI lightning with their dual bios.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> Cool man, let us know how it goes. If it passes both of those, I'll certainly admit you got a far better than average card there.


did the Demo with same voltages... had to lower the mem offset to 750 kept the 1384 gpu though

Heaven set on ultra or whatever... put me down to 1370 on the gpu and mem to 700 off set (3707)..

Thats at 10 min i think my voltage may have to go up i saw a little artifacts at 9 min and thats why i canceled.... i think i burned enough electricity for one day... ill try again soon!


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> did the Demo with same voltages... had to lower the mem offset to 750 kept the 1384 gpu though
> 
> Heaven set on ultra or whatever... put me down to 1370 on the gpu and mem to 700 off set (3707)..
> 
> Thats at 10 min i think my voltage may have to go up i saw a little artifacts at 9 min and thats why i canceled.... i think i burned enough electricity for one day... ill try again soon!


Cool, just shows that sometimes, what appears to be stable in some benches isn't in others. Just trying to share what I've learned so far about this card.


----------



## Baasha

lol.. still not a single person with GTX-780 Classified in 4-Way SLI?









What about 3-Way?? I want to see some SANDWICHED ACX-cooled cards!


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> lol.. still not a single person with GTX-780 Classified in 4-Way SLI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about 3-Way?? I want to see some SANDWICHED ACX-cooled cards!


4 way is not for 780's

for 3 way look a few post back.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> 4 way is not for 780's
> 
> for 3 way look a few post back.


4-way with a hack is possible.


----------



## theseekeroffun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> 4-way with a hack is possible.


Or just get a SR-2......


----------



## sandboarder08

Can someone explain why my usage and everything gets killed!

Its in the same spot where the explosion happened on the Metro Last Light Benchmark.

I think it may be a driver problem Does anyone else have the metro Benchmark???

Frist is stock
second is OC


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Can someone explain why my usage and everything gets killed!
> 
> Its in the same spot where the explosion happened on the Metro Last Light Benchmark.
> 
> I think it may be a driver problem Does anyone else have the metro Benchmark???
> 
> file:///C:/Users/zac/Documents/4A%20Games/Metro%20LL/Benchmark/2013.08.16%2022-33-27/metro_report.html
> 
> file:///C:/Users/zac/Documents/4A%20Games/Metro%20LL/Benchmark/2013.08.16%2022-37-58/metro_report.html


The benchmark is harder to run than the actual game is all I know.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> The benchmark is harder to run than the actual game is all I know.


but the GPU usuage drops to like 15% so cant be the card not keeping up... i think maybe driver.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Can someone explain why my usage and everything gets killed!
> 
> Its in the same spot where the explosion happened on the Metro Last Light Benchmark.
> 
> I think it may be a driver problem Does anyone else have the metro Benchmark???
> 
> Frist is stock
> second is OC


I have it and use it but I don't understand your question about usage? Your OC run is 8fps higher on average than your stock run, which is actually quite large for that game. I don't see a problem.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> but the GPU usuage drops to like 15% so cant be the card not keeping up... i think maybe driver.


Metro 2033 and Metro Last Light have some internal engine issues that cause various strange problems, some of which is stuttering, and also you may have noted the low minimum framerate. Its just the way those two game engines are made.


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Just wondering, who created that awesome Overvoltage Tool for the Classified's?


----------



## sandboarder08

Figured it out!

just as easy as turning the Advanced Physx off..... with it on it drops my Gpu down to like 488mhz

Before



After


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Figured it out!
> 
> just as easy as turning the Advanced Physx off..... with it on it drops my Gpu down to like 488mhz
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> After


What do you mean it drops the GPU to 488MHz? I watch my core clock throughout the whole bench and it never drops below my max boost clock even with advanced PhysX enabled. Advanced PhysX is very tough on the GPU in this game, but since you really would prefer to play the game with it enabled because it adds quite a bit to the effects, I see no reason to disable it for the sake of benching a higher fps. Isn't this what you buy a GTX 780 for? So you can run all the bells and whistles in a game, that's why I have mine.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> What do you mean it drops the GPU to 488MHz? I watch my core clock throughout the whole bench and it never drops below my max boost clock even with advanced PhysX enabled. Advanced PhysX is very tough on the GPU in this game, but since you really would prefer to play the game with it enabled because it adds quite a bit to the effects, I see no reason to disable it for the sake of benching a higher fps. Isn't this what you buy a GTX 780 for? So you can run all the bells and whistles in a game, that's why I have mine.


Can you see both graphs first one has the last 70 secs at 5fps .... it only does that with advanced physx on...

its nothing to do with benching at higher fps.... or playing the game.... Somthing is not working right with it enabled in my benching.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Can you see both graphs first one has the last 70 secs at 5fps .... it only does that with advanced physx on...
> 
> its nothing to do with benching at higher fps.... or playing the game.... Somthing is not working right with it enabled in my benching.


I have no dips like that on mine with Advanced PhysX on. I'm not sure why yours is doing it. I've run that benchmark a hundred times since yesterday and never had that happen even once. Which Nvidia driver are you using? Do you have Metro LL patched up to the latest version?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> What do you mean it drops the GPU to 488MHz? I watch my core clock throughout the whole bench and it never drops below my max boost clock even with advanced PhysX enabled. Advanced PhysX is very tough on the GPU in this game, but since you really would prefer to play the game with it enabled because it adds quite a bit to the effects, I see no reason to disable it for the sake of benching a higher fps. Isn't this what you buy a GTX 780 for? So you can run all the bells and whistles in a game, that's why I have mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see both graphs first one has the last 70 secs at 5fps .... it only does that with advanced physx on...
> 
> its nothing to do with benching at higher fps.... or playing the game.... Somthing is not working right with it enabled in my benching.
Click to expand...

When you open GPU-Z, is PhysX checked off at the bottom of the window? Even if it is, you may benefit from downloading the latest PhysX and installing it this way- http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx-9.13.0604-driver.html

I had to do that before because the driver installation didn't install PhysX correctly for some reason.


----------



## JerkMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> When you open GPU-Z, is PhysX checked off at the bottom of the window? Even if it is, you may benefit from downloading the latest PhysX and installing it this way- http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx-9.13.0604-driver.html
> 
> I had to do that before because the driver installation didn't install PhysX correctly for some reason.


It specifically says in the highlights towards the top that it fixes a Metro benchmark bug.


----------



## trickeh2k

Just installed my classy! Too tired to go with any OC'ing right now, just ran one test of 3d mark and forgot to save it as well (lol). But if ASIC is anything to go by, I think i got a pretty decent card!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Just installed my classy! Too tired to go with any OC'ing right now, just ran one test of 3d mark and forgot to save it as well (lol). But if ASIC is anything to go by, I think i got a pretty decent card!


Nice card!

Mine is 79.4% and overclocks like a champ. Good luck on the memory though!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerkMan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> When you open GPU-Z, is PhysX checked off at the bottom of the window? Even if it is, you may benefit from downloading the latest PhysX and installing it this way- http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx-9.13.0604-driver.html
> 
> I had to do that before because the driver installation didn't install PhysX correctly for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> It specifically says in the highlights towards the top that it fixes a Metro benchmark bug.
Click to expand...

Yep. And if his driver installation messed up PhysX like it did with mine one time, then he's either running with an older version of it that's bugging out the Metro bench, or none at all. Either way, installing it separately through that link should fix it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Just installed my classy! Too tired to go with any OC'ing right now, just ran one test of 3d mark and forgot to save it as well (lol). But if ASIC is anything to go by, I think i got a pretty decent card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn. Should be a hell of an overclocker. Mine is 86% and I thought it was high. Can do 1346mhz @ 1.27v, can't wait to see what yours does


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Nice card!
> 
> Mine is 79.4% and overclocks like a champ. Good luck on the memory though!


Yeah I know, my previos one had an asic of 72.4 and didnt overclock well at all, however it managed to pull a 15,4k gfx score on 3d mark 11 (modded bios) so this will be interesting








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yep. And if his driver installation messed up PhysX like it did with mine one time, then he's either running with an older version of it that's bugging out the Metro bench, or none at all. Either way, installing it separately through that link should fix it.
> Damn. Should be a hell of an overclocker. Mine is 86% and I thought it was high. Can do 1346mhz @ 1.27v, can't wait to see what yours does


Oh yeah, I got this card of this sole purpose. Actually had a feeling about this card for about 1,5 weeks before I got it. It just felt like I was going to get a good sample, overclocking will tell! Too tired now (2:46 am and a bit of drunk) but i will probably spend most of my weekend ocing this thing and try to find a good balance between performance and noise







I'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## trickeh2k

Ok, so I couldn't quite go to bed just jet... lol. Oh, and i did manage to get an faulty OC at first, which made it boost to 1306Mhz and then crashed (suprise, lol). Didn't reboot after that, internet still enabled, all usual software still on. Did however close down my browsers.

This is stock bios, 1.125mV (maxed out at this)

Core clock @ 1267Mhz
Mem clock @ 6502Mhz


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7023292

Yes, it do seem to pack quite the punch!


----------



## Blkout2k1

ASIC has proven time and time again to mean nothing when it comes to overclocking so there's no sense in even worrying about it.


----------



## Cial00

Just got my Classy HC from UPS today - will be installing around Monday/Tuesday when my wc parts arrive.

I'm in physical pain looking at it on my desk while I use a gtx 285 in its place for now


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Ok, so I couldn't quite go to bed just jet... lol. Oh, and i did manage to get an faulty OC at first, which made it boost to 1306Mhz and then crashed (suprise, lol). Didn't reboot after that, internet still enabled, all usual software still on. Did however close down my browsers.
> 
> This is stock bios, 1.125mV (maxed out at this)
> 
> Core clock @ 1267Mhz
> Mem clock @ 6502Mhz
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7023292
> 
> Yes, it do seem to pack quite the punch!


Stock default voltage should be 1.1625v. Typo I hope.


----------



## Mydog

Still playing around with just one of my cards and since Vally is acting up on me on this rig I turned to 3DMark11 for a few runs.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Ok, so I couldn't quite go to bed just jet... lol. Oh, and i did manage to get an faulty OC at first, which made it boost to 1306Mhz and then crashed (suprise, lol). Didn't reboot after that, internet still enabled, all usual software still on. Did however close down my browsers.
> 
> This is stock bios, 1.125mV (maxed out at this)
> 
> Core clock @ 1267Mhz
> Mem clock @ 6502Mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7023292
> 
> Yes, it do seem to pack quite the punch!


look below this is what you need
unleash the beast inside of it







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Still playing around with just one of my cards and since Vally is acting up on me on this rig I turned to 3DMark11 for a few runs.


Hey DoG, Nice memory clock and score


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey DoG, Nice memory clock and score


Arf voff arf


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> Stock default voltage should be 1.1625v. Typo I hope.


Hmm, no i don think so?


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Hmm, no i don think so?


Your load voltage at boost is 1.1625v stock by default.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> Your load voltage at boost is 1.1625v stock by default.


Alright, so precision is bugged?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Alright, so precision is bugged?


you have not bumped the voltage. click in the voltage control in precision x and bump it up. run the valley again. make sure you restart after each bench.

can I ask everyone here why you need 200% PT: It is too much juice for two 8 pin GPU.

right now you have @ stock 100% = 440w when you bump it up to 130% it gives you 570w. when ask for 200% PT did you realize how much power it is?


----------



## dowkass

hey guys i just flashed bios.. after nvflash does it say reboot??? or just your command prompt disappear??


----------



## lukerobi

Do I get to join the club now?



In case anyone was curious... they DID come with back plates


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you have not bumped the voltage. click in the voltage control in precision x and bump it up. run the valley again. make sure you restart after each bench.
> 
> can I ask everyone here why you need 200% PT: It is too much juice for two 8 pin GPU.
> 
> right now you have @ stock 100% = 440w when you bump it up to 130% it gives you 570w. when ask for 200% PT did you realize how much power it is?


You can actually pull a lot from the 2 x 8 pins + the pci-e. If the card is pulling it, the PSU will deliver it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dowkass*
> 
> hey guys i just flashed bios.. after nvflash does it say reboot??? or just your command prompt disappear??


Command prompt just closes, you do have to reboot the rig to get the new gpu bios booted up.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> When you open GPU-Z, is PhysX checked off at the bottom of the window? Even if it is, you may benefit from downloading the latest PhysX and installing it this way- http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx-9.13.0604-driver.html
> 
> I had to do that before because the driver installation didn't install PhysX correctly for some reason.


WELLLL...... That worked

Did a uninstall and a reinstall of physx on that link and Restarted it and bam fixed.....

My driver i had downloaded that day but i guess something went wrong? I dont know!

If this is a common problem maybe the OP should post that link in the front page...?


----------



## Triptyk

My best score on Valley :


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you have not bumped the voltage. click in the voltage control in precision x and bump it up. run the valley again. make sure you restart after each bench.
> 
> can I ask everyone here why you need 200% PT: It is too much juice for two 8 pin GPU.
> 
> right now you have @ stock 100% = 440w when you bump it up to 130% it gives you 570w. when ask for 200% PT did you realize how much power it is?


I actually had +0.038mV added via the over volt control in precision x when I did these runs, however it never drew any more voltage than this.

Don't think I can do 200%, well maybe, but considering my PSU, 650W with 200% PT would probably be at its limit


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triptyk*
> 
> My best score on Valley :


Were you getting any artifacts, or is that the highest you can get without them? Ive run a full run @1411mhz but its with artifacts... I'll wait till I have a water block to go that high again!


----------



## Triptyk

no, that is really the highest i can without artefacts


----------



## CoolProject

hello guys are an Italian user please excuse my english is not perfect (I use a translator)
soon I will make an SLI evga 780 classified and I will use air cooling (case cooler master haf x 942)

you believe that it is one excellent SLI?
I will have problems with temperatures?
I would like to hear opinions from those who have this coupled with air cooling
best regards


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> Just got my Classified 780 in today. I've been benching for almost 5 hours straight. Still working up to my max OC's but I'm tired so I'm going to bed and will resume in the morning. Just thought I would say hello and share where I am.
> 
> My card arrived with the 3A BIOS so it likely has Elpida memory based on what I've read but I haven't made an effort to remove the stock TIM or heatplate to see what memory modules are under there. I will say I was pretty bummed about it since I've heard all these rumors about how bad the Elipda memory was compared to Samsung, but I can report that so far my memory OC's are 100% stable at 7200MHz through the following benches, 3DMark13, 3DMark11, 3DMark Vantage, Crysis Warhead benchmark, Heaven and Valley, GRID 2 benchmark, Metro 2033 and Metro Last Light benchmarks. All of these were run at 2560x1600 4xAA except Metro Last Light which is using the default AA since SSAA is a slideshow. My core boost clock was 1150MHz stock at 1.162v. Using the Classy GTX Overclocking Tool at 1.20v, my current 100% stable boost clock is 1241MHz using all of the same benchmarks I listed above.
> 
> I really don't understand why so many people are hung up on running the Valley benchmark since its clearly not very demanding and will allow some pretty unstable clock speeds in comparison to the other benches I listed. Is it for bragging rights? Because to me, claiming that my core boost overclock is stable at 1300MHz+ in Valley which mine will do at 1.20v but will only do 1241MHz in other benchmarks isn't really what I would call 100% stable at 1300MHz. I've read damn near every page of this thread on my smart phone while running all these benches today and it seems everyone keeps talking about their Valley benchmark numbers and I just don't see the value in it. I'm not trying to start a flame war but I can't really compare my stable OC's to most others in this thread because apparently I do much more exhaustive testing when checking for stability than many others do.
> 
> I will follow-up in the morning with more numbers and hopefully my final 100% stable OC numbers, but I thought some would be excited to know that if I'm actually using Elpida memory, then its not nearly as bad as some made it out to be, or maybe I just got lucky. Time will tell.


I've settled on my final clock speeds.

1241MHz - GPU @ 1.20v
7200MHz - Memory @ 1.62v

I've played with higher voltages and the card will certainly go higher but to me its not worth the risk/temperature/reward ratio. So with that said, I can say its 100% stable and no artifacts in any game or benchmark that I've tested and I've tested a LOT in the last 2 days. This was all done on the stock 3A LN2 bios, 115% power target. Temps are 70-75c under load depending on benchmark. It never exceeds 75c and there's no throttling.

Time to enjoy it now.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> I've played with higher voltages and the card will certainly go higher but to me its not worth the risk/temperature/reward ratio. So with that said, I can say its 100% stable and no artifacts in any game or benchmark that I've tested and I've tested a LOT in the last 2 days. This was all done on the stock 3A LN2 bios, 115% power target. Temps are 70-75c under load depending on benchmark. It never exceeds 75c and there's no throttling.
> 
> Time to enjoy it now.


I wouldn't worry much about letting the card get over 75C unless you plan on keeping it for quite a while. You have a 3-year warranty on it, so unless you plan on keeping it longer than that, I say go a little crazy every now and then and enjoy that thing







It was built to last, I'm sure it can deal with being in the 80C's now and then until the 880 is out.

(That's just my POV. I never keep a card longer than 5-6 months







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> When you open GPU-Z, is PhysX checked off at the bottom of the window? Even if it is, you may benefit from downloading the latest PhysX and installing it this way- http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx-9.13.0604-driver.html
> 
> I had to do that before because the driver installation didn't install PhysX correctly for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> WELLLL...... That worked
> 
> Did a uninstall and a reinstall of physx on that link and Restarted it and bam fixed.....
> 
> My driver i had downloaded that day but i guess something went wrong? I dont know!
> 
> If this is a common problem maybe the OP should post that link in the front page...?
Click to expand...

Glad it worked









Not sure how common it is, but I had a similar problem with really poor performance in a PhysX game after one driver install and ended up noticing that it was not checked off in GPU-Z. Found the separate PhysX installer and ran it, and all was well.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> I've settled on my final clock speeds.
> 
> 1241MHz - GPU @ 1.20v
> 7200MHz - Memory @ 1.62v
> 
> I've played with higher voltages and the card will certainly go higher but to me its not worth the risk/temperature/reward ratio. So with that said, I can say its 100% stable and no artifacts in any game or benchmark that I've tested and I've tested a LOT in the last 2 days. This was all done on the stock 3A LN2 bios, 115% power target. Temps are 70-75c under load depending on benchmark. It never exceeds 75c and there's no throttling.
> 
> Time to enjoy it now.


I have settled on my 24/7 clock too, but unfortunately my Elpida memory does suck.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I wouldn't worry much about letting the card get over 75C unless you plan on keeping it for quite a while. You have a 3-year warranty on it, so unless you plan on keeping it longer than that, I say go a little crazy every now and then and enjoy that thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was built to last, I'm sure it can deal with being in the 80C's now and then until the 880 is out.
> 
> (That's just my POV. I never keep a card longer than 5-6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Glad it worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how common it is, but I had a similar problem with really poor performance in a PhysX game after one driver install and ended up noticing that it was not checked off in GPU-Z. Found the separate PhysX installer and ran it, and all was well.


PhysX should be part of every Nvidia driver installation. I have no idea how it could not be installed when installing Nvidia drivers unless you choose custom installation and uncheck it.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I wouldn't worry much about letting the card get over 75C unless you plan on keeping it for quite a while. You have a 3-year warranty on it, so unless you plan on keeping it longer than that, I say go a little crazy every now and then and enjoy that thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was built to last, I'm sure it can deal with being in the 80C's now and then until the 880 is out.
> 
> (That's just my POV. I never keep a card longer than 5-6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Glad it worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how common it is, but I had a similar problem with really poor performance in a PhysX game after one driver install and ended up noticing that it was not checked off in GPU-Z. Found the separate PhysX installer and ran it, and all was well.
> 
> 
> 
> PhysX should be part of every Nvidia driver installation. I have no idea how it could not be installed when installing Nvidia drivers unless you choose custom installation and uncheck it.
Click to expand...

Oh I always have it checked, because I do a clean install and need PhysX reinstalled everytime. But for some reason it just didn't install correctly. Not sure why, but GPU-Z wasn't reading it as being installed, which I noticed after getting horrible performance whenever having PhysX enabled in the couple games I tried. Using the separate PhysX installer fixed it for me.

It's not often that this error occurs for me, only once, maybe twice.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I have settled on my 24/7 clock too, but unfortunately my Elpida memory does suck.


My memory will actually go up to 7500MHz at 1.66v but I just don't think its worth the added voltage and I really don't know what's safe for long term. I believe 1.6v is the default voltage at least according to the GTX OC Tool so I can live with a bump to 1.62v. My memory would do 6800MHz at stock voltage so it was a no brainer to go to 1.62v for 7200MHz. Beyond that speed, the voltage required starts to increase quickly.

My core doesn't seem to be a superb OC'er. I have passed some benches at 1300+ but it requires 1.25-1.30v to get there and that's just not worth the trade-off for such a small gain.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Oh I always have it checked, because I do a clean install and need PhysX reinstalled everytime. But for some reason it just didn't install correctly. Not sure why, but GPU-Z wasn't reading it as being installed, which I noticed after getting horrible performance whenever having PhysX enabled in the couple games I tried. Using the separate PhysX installer fixed it for me.
> 
> It's not often that this error occurs for me, only once, maybe twice.


Mine was actually checking off saying it was there in GpuZ. Still had problems until i reinstalled just the Physx software.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Oh I always have it checked, because I do a clean install and need PhysX reinstalled everytime. But for some reason it just didn't install correctly. Not sure why, but GPU-Z wasn't reading it as being installed, which I noticed after getting horrible performance whenever having PhysX enabled in the couple games I tried. Using the separate PhysX installer fixed it for me.
> 
> It's not often that this error occurs for me, only once, maybe twice.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was actually checking off saying it was there in GpuZ. Still had problems until i reinstalled just the Physx software.
Click to expand...

Nice. Yeah I have no clue why the driver installer doesn't install PhysX correctly sometimes. But if you're ever having issues in any game with PhysX enabled, installing the PhysX package using that separate installer can sometimes help.

I'll finally be able to properly test my second Classified tonight. Have high hopes for it. Been stuck at work the past 3 days, but I'm finally free tonight







This second one is working perfectly fine, so I'm going to throw my first one back in and try it one more time. Already received the RMA number from EVGA support, after I sent them the pic of the Precision graph with the voltage/clocks all over the place under a full load. Then...we'll see if the new one from the RMA can take on this bad boy I'll be testing tonight. I think it's going to be a hard one to beat though.

So, if anyone is going to be looking for a Classified and doesn't mind buying one that's been used for, well, either a few minutes or a few days, let me know. I can post the results of the one I'm selling too, so you'll know what it can do ahead of time.


----------



## coolhandluke41

as promised

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4evhm/


----------



## CallsignVega

So, anyone have 780 Classifieds on water yet? They are in stock at EVGA and Newegg. Just curious if they can approach the mythical 1500 MHz core. Also, I heard the memory on most classifieds stinks, true? The memory on my Titan's isn't impressive either. (Can run decent benchmarks but has to be way lowered for games).


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ I was just playing BF3 offset 381 butter smooth max temp was 37c


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So, anyone have 780 Classifieds on water yet? They are in stock at EVGA and Newegg. Just curious if they can approach the mythical 1500 MHz core. Also, I heard the memory on most classifieds stinks, true? The memory on my Titan's isn't impressive either. (Can run decent benchmarks but has to be way lowered for games).


Sucks? My Classy's memory is at 7200MHz for day to day use and will run at 7500Mhz for benching, all on the stock ACX cooling and stock bios.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^ I was just playing BF3 offset 381 butter smooth max temp was 37c


Offset doesn't mean anything. What are your operating core and memory clocks?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So, anyone have 780 Classifieds on water yet? They are in stock at EVGA and Newegg. Just curious if they can approach the mythical 1500 MHz core. Also, I heard the memory on most classifieds stinks, true? The memory on my Titan's isn't impressive either. (Can run decent benchmarks but has to be way lowered for games).


Haven't seen too many water results yet. We should be seeing some soon though. As for the memory...same as always, some good some bad. No worse than any other card I'd say. A few people had poor overclocks with the Elpida memory, which is now in all Classifieds after the very first batch or so (which was Samsung), so now most people think only very few Classified's have memory that can overclock well. But I've seen crazy clocks on the Elpida memory though, so I really don't think it's that big of an issue.

Unless the Lightning's TFV is amazing and it has software voltage control up to ~1.36v again through software, I'd say the Classified won this round. I remember when 1202mhz was the clock to hit with the reference/ACX 780s, and now we have many people with Classifieds hitting 1350mhz and beyond on air. Truly a fun card to play around with. Not saying the Lightning won't be as well, but if you can't overvolt it as easily as you can with the Classified, then, yeah. I do hope you can on the Lightning though, I'd love to get one and try it out as well. Love my Classified though. Haven't had much time to play around with it, but so far I've done 1346mhz @ 1.278v. Still have a lot of voltage to play with too.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> Sucks? My Classy's memory is at 7200MHz for day to day use and will run at 7500Mhz for benching, all on the stock ACX cooling and stock bios.


I would say you are very lucky and have a very good card, neither of mine do good on memory clocking at all


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Haven't seen too many water results yet. We should be seeing some soon though. As for the memory...same as always, some good some bad. No worse than any other card I'd say. A few people had poor overclocks with the Elpida memory, which is now in all Classifieds after the very first batch or so (which was Samsung), so now most people think only very few Classified's have memory that can overclock well. But I've seen crazy clocks on the Elpida memory though, so I really don't think it's that big of an issue.
> 
> Unless the Lightning's TFV is amazing and it has software voltage control up to ~1.36v again through software, I'd say the Classified won this round. I remember when 1202mhz was the clock to hit with the reference/ACX 780s, and now we have many people with Classifieds hitting 1350mhz and beyond on air. Truly a fun card to play around with. Not saying the Lightning won't be as well, but if you can't overvolt it as easily as you can with the Classified, then, yeah. I do hope you can on the Lightning though, I'd love to get one and try it out as well. Love my Classified though. Haven't had much time to play around with it, but so far I've done 1346mhz @ 1.278v. Still have a lot of voltage to play with too.


I hate waiting and I am bored, so I ordered two Hydro 780 Classifieds to play around with and compare versus my Titans. So, as I understand it with the Classifieds you can get to 1.35v with software only, but to increase beyond that and to increase mem voltage you need an EVBOT?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^ I was just playing BF3 offset 381 butter smooth max temp was 37c
> 
> 
> 
> Offset doesn't mean anything. What are your operating core and memory clocks?
Click to expand...



EDIT; sorry I thoughtt you were asking for the mem


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I hate waiting and I am bored, so I ordered two Hydro 780 Classifieds to play around with and compare versus my Titans. So, as I understand it with the Classifieds you can get to 1.35v with software only, but to increase beyond that and to increase mem voltage you need an EVBOT?


Congrats! Can't wait to see what you can do with 'em









Correct. 1.35v with software. I feel like I have my 570 again









Edit: Sorry, forgot to say that no, you don't need EVbot to increase the memory voltage. The software tool will do that as well. The tool can increase the Vcore to 1.35v, and the memory and PCI voltages.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya, I will try 1.4v through them to see what I can get. Hopefully at-least 1450 MHz. Do the HC Classifieds already come with the backplate?


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I hate waiting and I am bored, so I ordered two Hydro 780 Classifieds to play around with and compare versus my Titans. So, as I understand it with the Classifieds you can get to 1.35v with software only, but to increase beyond that and to increase mem voltage you need an EVBOT?


A man must have his toys. Yes you are correct, 1.5v on evbot. I hope your cards are good specimens


----------



## dph314

Has the PCI voltage (PEX) helped anyone yet? Haven't had time to play around with it yet. Wondering if it's just one of those things that only Kingpin's clocks would benefit from bumping.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I would say you are very lucky and have a very good card, neither of mine do good on memory clocking at all


Maybe, but what the memory gods gave me, the core gods taketh away. Mine struggles to go above 1241MHz without a lot of voltage.


----------



## JerkMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, I will try 1.4v through them to see what I can get. Hopefully at-least 1450 MHz. Do the HC Classifieds already come with the backplate?


Yes.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> Maybe, but what the memory gods gave me, the core gods taketh away. Mine struggles to go above 1241MHz without a lot of voltage.


Ya funny how that works


----------



## trickeh2k

Anyone one knows why my card doesn't seem to go higher than 1.165mV even when I add +0.038mV


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Anyone one knows why my card doesn't seem to go higher than 1.165mV even when I add +0.038mV


Do you have the "OVERVOLTAGE" button selected? The text is green?


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Anyone one knows why my card doesn't seem to go higher than 1.165mV even when I add +0.038mV


Are you using Precision X to add voltage? Have you checked your voltage using GPU-Z?

Start GPU-Z, then click the sensors tab at the top. Then go down to VDDC and click to show highest reading. Then start a game or benchmark and let it run in the background. End the app after a few minutes and check GPU-Z to see the highest voltage measured. This works with Precision X adding voltage, does not work with GTX OC Tool since that voltage can't be measured with software.


----------



## Supacasey

I'm new to Kepler overclocking and EVbots, does anyone have a basic guide to all this terminology going around? Are EVbots necessary to get the most out of my cards or are they just for real time monitoring?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Anyone one knows why my card doesn't seem to go higher than 1.165mV even when I add +0.038mV
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the "OVERVOLTAGE" button selected? The text is green?
Click to expand...

Oh and I forgot to ask...you don't mean you're adding voltage with the Classified software tool do you? Because you most likely won't see changes with that program reflected in Precision.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> I'm new to Kepler overclocking and EVbots, does anyone have a basic guide to all this terminology going around? Are EVbots necessary to get the most out of my cards or are they just for real time monitoring?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide Here's a good guide if you're new to Kepler. Anything related to the 780 Classified though, you'll have to look to the first post of this thread or post your question here.

EVbot won't help you at all if you're just using the stock cooler. You might benefit from EVbot if you're watercooling. But to get the most out of your card on air, you don't need EVbot, 1.35v through the software tool in the first post is more than enough


----------



## Supacasey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide Here's a good guide if you're new to Kepler. Anything related to the 780 Classified though, you'll have to look to the first post of this thread or post your question here.


Thanks, I'll read this over.
Quote:


> EVbot won't help you at all if you're just using the stock cooler. You might benefit from EVbot if you're watercooling. But to get the most out of your card on air, you don't need EVbot, 1.35v through the software tool in the first post is more than enough


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> UPS man had some presents for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to appreciate just how _huge_ and _heavy_ these cards are unless you see them in person, I'd say they're at least 3 lbs a piece. Here's a 3770k for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> If serial numbers are anything to go by, these are the first and second produced


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Do you have the "OVERVOLTAGE" button selected? The text is green?


Yeah, ofc. It's not like its the first time I'm doing this.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*












Man. Can't wait to see what you can do!

On a related note, make sure you flash to skyn3t's LN2 BIOS in the OP. Definitely works wonders







Just flashed it and it completely eliminated my throttling. I usually get artifacts right when the card hits 65C, even though it seems to finish Valley fine without actually crashing. Wish I could keep it cooler. Waiting for the air conditioner to bring the room temp down a bit before giving the card some more voltage, but I wish I was knowledgeable enough in watercooling so I could throw a block on this thing. Seems to be a great overclocker and I wish I could see what it'd do on water.


----------



## lukerobi

I am currently doing the leak test.... but as soon as it runs for a while without leaks, I will try to start OC'ing and get some benchmarks...



I am very excited to push these things... I've never had more than 2 cards before, and this will be my first SLI setup!


----------



## AndrewK

I'll be in the shop tomorrow installing 3 hydro coppers, flashing to Skyn3t, and benching my classies. Cmon 1500mhz


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> EVbot won't help you at all if you're just using the stock cooler. You might benefit from EVbot if you're watercooling. But to get the most out of your card on air, you don't need EVbot, 1.35v through the software tool in the first post is more than enough


This is not true, especially if one of your concerns is benchmarking, Without EvBot you will never post high rankings in the benchmark tables. With stock cooler you can surpass benchmarks done by people on watercooling with the help of Evbot. It's just a matter of knowing how to use effectively EvBot as a benchmarking tool.

On the other hand, if you just bought the Classified as a picture "trophy" and only intent do use it gaming then you definitely do not need EvBot.


----------



## Supacasey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukerobi*
> 
> I am currently doing the leak test.... but as soon as it runs for a while without leaks, I will try to start OC'ing and get some benchmarks...
> 
> 
> 
> I am very excited to push these things... I've never had more than 2 cards before, and this will be my first SLI setup!


Did you remember to take off the protective plastic on the back of that 780 or is the backplate really that shiny?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> EVbot won't help you at all if you're just using the stock cooler. You might benefit from EVbot if you're watercooling. But to get the most out of your card on air, you don't need EVbot, 1.35v through the software tool in the first post is more than enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not true, especially if one of your concerns is benchmarking, Without EvBot you will never post high rankings in the benchmark tables. With stock cooler you can surpass benchmarks done by people on watercooling with the help of Evbot. It's just a matter of knowing how to use effectively EvBot as a benchmarking tool.
> 
> On the other hand, if you just bought the Classified as a picture "trophy" and only intent do use it gaming then you definitely do not need EvBot.
Click to expand...

How does someone using the stock cooler / air benefit from EVbot? I would like to see someone do a run on the stock cooler at 1.35v and keep the card under 90C (without carrying the computer into the backyard in the middle of winter







).

Benchmarking is exactly what I'm talking about. I know EVbot surpasses 1.35v. But for air, unless you enjoy EVbot's other features, like an accurate voltage reading, on-the-fly adjustments, etc., it's pretty useless, yes. More than 1.35v will not help you if you're using the stock cooler, unless of course you can somehow keep temps in check with a huge fan blowing cold air into the side of your case or something.

I just seriously doubt that anyone benching on air is ever going to have the room temperature-wise to be able to up the voltage past 1.35v. If they do though, then yes, of course EVbot will be beneficial


----------



## lukerobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Did you remember to take off the protective plastic on the back of that 780 or is the backplate really that shiny?


I left the plastic film on there while i was leak testing... i figured it would help prevent fluid from getting on the boards in the even something starts leaking









I will take off the plastic film as soon as I put power through them


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Did you remember to take off the protective plastic on the back of that 780 or is the backplate really that shiny?


edit - nm


----------



## Cial00

Can't wait to see if these guys will hit 1500 core on water. UPS needs to hurry up and deliver my Frozencpu order already


----------



## dph314

Well, still haven't cooled the room down yet. And I know I can drop temps a good amount with a fan blowing inside the case (too lazy at the moment to do right now







). But here's what I have so far. This will also give some people confidence in the Elpida chips, as I know I have them in mine and that didn't stop me from running 7Ghz for this run. Haven't even brought the memory voltage past 1.61v yet









This is with the CPU and RAM at stock, so, might get a bit more with them overclocked. Seems like I have some room on the VRAM too, maybe the core as well. Will try cooler temps with the fan in the side of the case when I'm feeling more ambitious.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I just seriously doubt that anyone benching on air is ever going to have the room temperature-wise to be able to up the voltage past 1.35v. If they do though, then yes, of course EVbot will be beneficial


It's already been done at ambient room temps between 80 - 85f, or about 27c. Many of the earlier members of the Classy Owners forum have been past 1.45v for core, at 2.0v for mem, and 1.434 for pcie voltages and stayed below the 95c gpu throttling limit.


----------



## sticks435

Does anyone have the ProbeIT and the HC blocks? Can you still get it PI on with the blocks on? From the pick it looks like the right side of the block is cut out so you can slide it under and plug it in, but would like conformation.


----------



## szeged

two classified blocks arrived at my house, still havent opened my classifieds from their boxes yet lol.


----------



## coolhandluke41

got to tweak something since my Valley score is slow but running under h20 is so much nicer


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> got to tweak something since my Valley score is slow but running under h20 is so much nicer


gaming stable?


----------



## coolhandluke41

@Cial00.... only tested in Valley


----------



## dph314

Stable at 1431mhz at only 1.31v? Man I wish I had a loop


----------



## koniu777

Finally got some time to install the waterblock, few pics of the setup. I'll try to do some benchmarks tomorrow.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I hate waiting and I am bored, so I ordered two Hydro 780 Classifieds to play around with and compare versus my Titans. So, as I understand it with the Classifieds you can get to 1.35v with software only, but to increase beyond that and to increase mem voltage you need an EVBOT?


Yeah, i would like to see what you can do too. different people have varying level of skills when it comes to benchmarking. I want to see if people other than pharma57 can obliterate Titan benches in 3dMark 11, 3d mark 13, heaven 4.0 and valley. Especially people whose names i can recognize from this forum prior to jumping on the classified bandwagon







i must say, these cards do look sweet and seem fun to play with...I might end up sratching this itch at some point in time


----------



## pharma57

I'm certain benchmark heavies like CallsignVega and Menthol will leave me in the dust.







I see Menthol has already done some damage on the HOF. The card is definitely a lot of fun for those who enjoy "living on the edge" ...hope that itch gets worse!









Edit: Congrats Menthol on your HOF SLI(x2) 3DMark11 score #2 and your FireStrike #3.


----------



## CallsignVega

I wonder if EVGA uses decent TIM on the HC Classifieds. I really don't feel like taking them apart to put on some PK-3. Will be interesting to see the difference between the stock HC Classifieds and my EK Titan's that max around 31 C under full load at 1202 MHz.

Looking at some 780 benchmarks, I would really need to hit like 1450 MHz on the Classifieds to really make a worthwhile change from the 1202 MHz Titan's.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I'm certain benchmark heavies like CallsignVega and Menthol will leave me in the dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see Menthol has already done some damage on the HOF. The card is definitely a lot of fun for those who enjoy "living on the edge" ...hope that itch gets worse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Congrats Menthol on your HOF SLI(x2) 3DMark11 score #2 and your FireStrike #3.


Thanks pharma, wish I could get something out of the memory but it just doesn't look it's happening


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I wonder if EVGA uses decent TIM on the HC Classifieds. I really don't feel like taking them apart to put on some PK-3. Will be interesting to see the difference between the stock HC Classifieds and my EK Titan's that max around 31 C under full load at 1202 MHz.
> 
> Looking at some 780 benchmarks, I would really need to hit like 1450 MHz on the Classifieds to really make a worthwhile change from the 1202 MHz Titan's.


well the only thing i can say if you are going to bench like the rest here it does worth the time putting a new thermal past on it. another point is if you are running it in stock air. better do now than latter. I love my ICD 7 or 24 carat. It does the job even on delidded 3770k. "all my system are under IC"


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ I end up applying Gelid GC Extreme and the max temp I'm getting is 43c/1430 GPU core (1.310v BOT<- probably around 1.36v @ the card )


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ I end up applying Gelid GC Extreme and the max temp I'm getting is 43c/1430 GPU core (1.310v BOT<- probably around 1.36v @ the card )


Nice.I heard good thing about Gelid GC Extreme , never used it before " every time I need to shop some parts It is always out of stock" I think is ICD7 mambo jambo


----------



## coolhandluke41

I try to use it only for cold since it's pretty expensive ,MX2 is still my favorite for all other applications


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I try to use it only for cold since it's pretty expensive ,MX2 is still my favorite for all other applications


for some reason I hate MX2 I have a tube here full of it some day I will going to squeeze down to the toilet.


----------



## coolhandluke41

just do the "X" method you probably applying to much


----------



## Cial00

Out of curiosity what drivers are you guys running on right now?


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Out of curiosity what drivers are you guys running on right now?


326 betas. According to EVGA they have a specific fix for the Classified 780 cards.


----------



## JerkMan

Thoughts on MX-4?


----------



## szeged

opened one of my classified cards last night just to see whats inside, gonna get them up and running today i guess, straight to water? or test on air first.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> opened one of my classified cards last night just to see whats inside, gonna get them up and running today i guess, straight to water? or test on air first.


I don't want to ask you to do more work than you want to. But I always like seeing what watercooling has done for temps, overclockability, etc. But if you'd like to just dive right into the water then that's fine too









Has anyone that's replaced the thermal paste seen any decent improvements? Been debating on whether or not I want to bother taking it apart. How's EVGA's paste job?


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I don't want to ask you to do more work than you want to. But I always like seeing what watercooling has done for temps, overclockability, etc. But if you'd like to just dive right into the water then that's fine too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone that's replaced the thermal paste seen any decent improvements? Been debating on whether or not I want to bother taking it apart. How's EVGA's paste job?


EVGA does a good job on the 780's. I've redone the paste on my 780 OC ACX and my 780 Classified and both are consistent. I used MX4 and saw no difference in temps in both cards. Unless there's a problem I wouldn't touch it. EVGA did a good job.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> EVGA does a good job on the 780's. I've redone the paste on my 780 OC ACX and my 780 Classified and both are consistent. I used MX4 and saw no difference in temps in both cards. Unless there's a problem I wouldn't touch it. EVGA did a good job.


I replaced mine just to see if their was a diff and to see what memory.... I used Liquid metal pro and i saw maybe 3 degree drop at max temp.... so to me not worth the effort.... They putt a little to much on but thats the usual anyways.

And i have the samsung memory... 3a bios as well

Got the memory stable at +810 (7630) at 1.65 volts seems adding voltage wont help over 1.65 on air for me!


----------



## jimrun

This was my 1st time using the EVBot - I ran the voltage to 1.3000 on this 780 Classified ACX ...
... PrecisionX 4.2.1 showed the GPU @ 1385 with a +270, & the Memory @ 3672 with a +665 ...


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> I replaced mine just to see if their was a diff and to see what memory.... I used Liquid metal pro and i saw maybe 3 degree drop at max temp.... so to me not worth the effort.... They putt a little to much on but thats the usual anyways.
> 
> And i have the samsung memory... 3a bios as well
> 
> Got the memory stable at +810 (7630) at 1.65 volts seems adding voltage wont help over 1.65 on air for me!


Samsung memory with an A3 bios? That's the first time I've seen someone report that...


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimrun*
> 
> This was my 1st time using the EVBot - I ran the voltage to 1.3000 on this 780 Classified ACX ...
> ... PrecisionX 4.2.1 showed the GPU @ 1385 with a +270, & the Memory @ 3672 with a +665 ...


Awesome run







Get over to the Valley thread and represent the Classifieds- http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Samsung memory with an A3 bios? That's the first time I've seen someone report that...


my bios is on the label 80.10.3A.00.82


----------



## trickeh2k

Ok, just downloaded the overvolt software, could anyone recommend me a link to read up about it or give me some general ideas and tips on how these sliders will affect my card and perfromance?


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Ok, just downloaded the overvolt software, could anyone recommend me a link to read up about it or give me some general ideas and tips on how these sliders will affect my card and perfromance?


Basically I run This V

NVVDD at 1.231v thats Gpu voltage about 1375 mhz
FBVDD at 1.65v thats Ram running at 7630mhz
PEXVDD at 1.114v PCI voltage

Yours might not work at these voltages
Use at your own risk... But these, as what ive seen, arnt that high!


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimrun*
> 
> This was my 1st time using the EVBot - I ran the voltage to 1.3000 on this 780 Classified ACX ...
> ... PrecisionX 4.2.1 showed the GPU @ 1385 with a +270, & the Memory @ 3672 with a +665 ...


That's a great score!








You still running just one or have you tested both of your HC cards yet, with this being the best bencher?
What speed was your cpu for this run?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Basically I run This V
> 
> NVVDD at 1.231v thats Gpu voltage about 1375 mhz
> FBVDD at 1.65v thats Ram running at 7630mhz
> PEXVDD at 1.114v PCI voltage
> 
> Yours might not work at these voltages
> Use at your own risk... But these, as what ive seen, arnt that high!


Okey... thx. Not sure how high i can go with the mem, but as of now I mainly have another problem. My card throttles quite quickly because of the power limit, seems to somewhat ignore what's in precision. Tried with some bioses, but the result seems to be the same. Tried with first sky's bios but that one was insane, within in 5 seconds into 3d mark 11 benchrun, the card shot up to 93 degrees! Tried with TI classy bios, not the same heat issues there but again, even with the PT set to 130, it hit that within just a few seconds, throtteling down the card. What's the issue here really?


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Okey... thx. Not sure how high i can go with the mem, but as of now I mainly have another problem. My card throttles quite quickly because of the power limit, seems to somewhat ignore what's in precision. Tried with some bioses, but the result seems to be the same. Tried with first sky's bios but that one was insane, within in 5 seconds into 3d mark 11 benchrun, the card shot up to 93 degrees! Tried with TI classy bios, not the same heat issues there but again, even with the PT set to 130, it hit that within just a few seconds, throtteling down the card. What's the issue here really?


well you wont be at 1350 plus and not be near 90s

What speeds are you trying?

try less voltage is all i can figure.

some cards run hotter than the others... I have a extra case fan blowing on mine on my bench!

Also just noticed your psu is a 650w that might be cutting it close. Just a Idea..


----------



## Muggins2

Hey guys just got back from vacation ready to get back to it. While I was away i was doing folding at home and got coil whine. Does anybody else have this issue here.

BTW awesome run jimrun:thumb:


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> well you wont be at 1350 plus and not be near 90s
> 
> What speeds are you trying?
> 
> try less voltage is all i can figure.
> 
> some cards run hotter than the others... I have a extra case fan blowing on mine on my bench!
> 
> Also just noticed your psu is a 650w that might be cutting it close. Just a Idea..


Yeah, if I use the over volt tool and just add a tiny bit more than the 0.8xx it reports as stock it just crashes. Also was wondering about my PSU if it really could handle my card with additional over volting, guess not.

Payday this Friday, new PSU being ordered then, we'll see if it makes any difference


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Yeah, if I use the over volt tool and just add a tiny bit more than the 0.8xx it reports as stock it just crashes. Also was wondering about my PSU if it really could handle my card with additional over volting, guess not.
> 
> Payday this Friday, new PSU being ordered then, we'll see if it makes any difference


You need more than .8 volts on load. Normal on load voltage is 1.150 I belive and 1.2 if overvolting through anything but the Classified tool. I also have a 650W PSU (Seasonic X). After playing overclocked for long periods, the card just randomly downclocks or loses signal. Wonder if that's a power delivery issue or the drivers.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> You need more than .8 volts on load. Normal on load voltage is 1.150 I belive and 1.2 if overvolting through anything but the Classified tool. I also have a 650W PSU (Seasonic X). After playing overclocked for long periods, the card just randomly downclocks or loses signal. Wonder if that's a power delivery issue or the drivers.


Is your card doing this at stock clocks or overclocked? OC instability would cause that to happen. If its doing it at stock, then that's another problem to diagnose.


----------



## sticks435

Nah, it's only when overclocked. Probably not enough voltage would be my guess.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Has anyone actually measured the idle voltage when using the GTX OC Tool? Does it go back to normal idle voltage or does it stay at the load voltage set in the tool? I'm curious if the tool only steps in under 3D load conditions or if its active all the time.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> Nah, it's only when overclocked. Probably not enough voltage would be my guess.


That or you're overclocking beyond what your core or memory will go, regardless of voltage.


----------



## jimrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Awesome run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get over to the Valley thread and represent the Classifieds- http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0


Thanks *dph314* - & will do ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> That's a great score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still running just one or have you tested both of your HC cards yet, with this being the best bencher?
> What speed was your cpu for this run?


Thanks *provost* - & yes; this is still my 1st card, & still on air _(ambient was around 16.5C. or so)_ - the 4770K was @ 4.5 ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muggins2*
> 
> BTW awesome run jimrun:thumb:


Thanks *Muggins2* - appreciate that ...

... & thanks *pharma57* _(from the top 30 thread)_ - it's your great run that keeps us all trying for just a little more ...


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

Are the Hydro Copper waterblocks available from anywhere other than EVGA as you cant do international purchases from their website and I want one of these blocks already??


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimrun*
> 
> ... & thanks *pharma57* _(from the top 30 thread)_ - it's your great run that keeps us all trying for just a little more ...


I'm hoping for a lot of company!







But might be better if you're in water sooner than later since temps are likely to get much warmer.







Air is fine but everytime you change the voltages you always have to keep eye on temps and mentally set limits.


----------



## Muggins2

I'm about to get a second classified but would and ax860i be enough to handle these beasts at like 1.35v each? Wanna make sure I have enough POWER!!!!!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muggins2*
> 
> I'm about to get a second classified but would and ax860i be enough to handle these beasts at like 1.35v each? Wanna make sure I have enough POWER!!!!!


What's the rest of your system look like? You should hit up the Rig Builder and fill your specs in. Either way, might be cutting it close. Voltage increases bring the power consumption up quite a bit.


----------



## Muggins2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> What's the rest of your system look like? You should hit up the Rig Builder and fill your specs in. Either way, might be cutting it close. Voltage increases bring the power consumption up quite a bit.


I have a 3570k at 4.8 at 1.35v


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muggins2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> What's the rest of your system look like? You should hit up the Rig Builder and fill your specs in. Either way, might be cutting it close. Voltage increases bring the power consumption up quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 3570k at 4.8 at 1.35v
Click to expand...

So all 3 running at 1.35v









I don't know. That would _definitely_ be pushing it for me. But I'm no power consumption expert. I enjoy having plenty of headroom and running as efficient as possible most of the time. I might be able to go find my Kill-A-Watt and do a test for you, to see how much one Classified consumes, if that would help. Unless someone else beats me to it.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I'm hoping for a lot of company!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But might be better if you're in water sooner than later since temps are likely to get much warmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air is fine but everytime you change the voltages you always have to keep eye on temps and mentally set limits.


The VRM area of the board gets very hot even on water when running high voltages, very hot, don't know if it's the design of thees blocks or not, these blocks just don't seem to be made like an Aqua or EK


----------



## Muggins2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So all 3 running at 1.35v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. That would _definitely_ be pushing it for me. But I'm no power consumption expert. I enjoy having plenty of headroom and running as efficient as possible most of the time. I might be able to go find my Kill-A-Watt and do a test for you, to see how much one Classified consumes, if that would help. Unless someone else beats me to it.


yes around there but my issue with the 1200i is that i have a 240 rad in the bottom of the switch 810 so the cables would be cutting it close.


----------



## AndrewK

Did some work on the GTX 780 Classified's and GPU loop today in the shop. The SLI bridge was a pain in the a** to get on with the cards installed!

14 lbs of graphics hehe


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya, it's amazing how much weight these things can add up to. My 4x Titan water array weighed 20 lbs and my motherboard sags at the PCI-E slots.

EDIT: Ah crap my Classifieds shipped before I can cancel them. Reason:

OK I lied, I could not sleep without testing this. Holy mother of baby Jebus this 1.3v software mod is working. I just hit a couple of runs through Valley with Titan's at 1300 MHz core, power draw up to 170 % power target sucking down that power I topped/pulled 2000w from the wall and PSU shut down ROFL.

I will have to test to see how hot this power section is getting, but uh, Titan's undisputed #1 king again I just gained over 100 MHz core on overclocks.







Time to break some records...


----------



## Edge3903

I do have a question....I know that when you turn up the voltage in the voltage tuner, it will not show a higher voltage in PX....just the higher temps will show. I was doing some testing on my card last night and find my max mem clock of +685 offset and my max core of +220 offset. When testing the mem and the core's offset the other setting were set to zero.When I use the voltage tuner I changed the NVVDD value up to 1.25v to testing the core OC. But before I tested the OC, I restarted my PC.( not a cold boot), After the PC restarted back into win's 8, I did see that the NVVDD voltage was set to 1.25v....Now here's where it gets odd. I then ran EVGA OC Scanner X to test the OC on the core, with the higher voltage and a +220 offset on the core, PX would not read out over 1000 ever. All I would get is the higher temps and that is it...

SO...I then I want back to the idea, OK I just try to find the max combined OC I can....Valley will lock up on me even time I try to push it over 1320 on the core....I see that it hits its voltage limit just after Valley loads....I have not flashed my LN2 BIOS with a mod BIOS yet....

What should I do now...what am I doing wrong with the voltage tuner and do I have to flash my BIOS with a mod one to get the core clock over 1320 on air?


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> That or you're overclocking beyond what your core or memory will go, regardless of voltage.


Maybe, but it runs like that for a few hours and then BOOM, crash to desktop.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Are the Hydro Copper waterblocks available from anywhere other than EVGA as you cant do international purchases from their website and I want one of these blocks already??


I'd like to know this as well, they've been in stock in the EVGA US shop for a while but it's not even listed in the EVGA EU shop.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, it's amazing how much weight these things can add up to. My 4x Titan water array weighed 20 lbs and my motherboard sags at the PCI-E slots.
> 
> EDIT: Ah crap my Classifieds shipped before I can cancel them. Reason:
> 
> OK I lied, I could not sleep without testing this. Holy mother of baby Jebus this 1.3v software mod is working. I just hit a couple of runs through Valley with Titan's at 1300 MHz core, power draw up to 170 % power target sucking down that power I topped/pulled 2000w from the wall and PSU shut down ROFL.
> 
> I will have to test to see how hot this power section is getting, but uh, Titan's undisputed #1 king again I just gained over 100 MHz core on overclocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to break some records...


What ? didn't you say you only bought 2 cards ? 2000 watts from the wall ?

Or are you saying you are using 1.3v on titans ? How ? pray tell ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> Did some work on the GTX 780 Classified's and GPU loop today in the shop. The SLI bridge was a pain in the a** to get on with the cards installed!
> 
> 14 lbs of graphics hehe


It looks great though with the bridge and cables ...


----------



## CallsignVega

1.3v is now possible on Titans allowing people to reach 1300mhz core. Need like 1460mhz 780 to match that.


----------



## AndrewK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 1.3v is now possible on Titans allowing people to reach 1300mhz core. Need like 1460mhz 780 to match that.


Consider it done ^_^


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 1.3v is now possible on Titans allowing people to reach 1300mhz core. Need like 1460mhz 780 to match that.


How? Some new custom bios?


----------



## Menthol

AndrewK,
Very nice work there, crazy when we start measuring Graphic cards by the lb. So how much for a lb of Classified


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> I'd like to know this as well, they've been in stock in the EVGA US shop for a while but it's not even listed in the EVGA EU shop.


Ive been asking this TOO *** are they ever going to get some... And i would like Probe IT too!!!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> How? Some new custom bios?


It's a tweak in MSI afterburner. I did it too and it works like a charm. Not going to go higher than 1225mv until I get a waterblock on it though. Then I'm going to go crazy with benchmarks!


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> Has anyone actually measured the idle voltage when using the GTX OC Tool? Does it go back to normal idle voltage or does it stay at the load voltage set in the tool? I'm curious if the tool only steps in under 3D load conditions or if its active all the time.


I put my multimeter on my soldered points on the back for the ProbIT (much easier that way)

I have ev bot set at 1.231v and it reads exactly that....

Under load I actually read 1.29v hmm seemed like it jump up alot....

Might be because im using the legal driver for 3DMARK not the beta!


----------



## Seyda0

So I'm more or less set up to join the club! Nothing I have is OC'd, I don't know enough yet to move any sliders for fear of PC death. I'm trying to learn however, as it seems like my 3930k especially is begging for it! I bought the one backplate for the top card, but not another yet for the bottom card. I'll get around to it. I seriously do hope to watercool very soon however! I'm researching it as best as I can in my free time. It'd be nice to build a loop in the next 20 or so days so I can get a refund on the h100i.



http://imgur.com/JcvAh6s




http://imgur.com/MTsxqGO




http://imgur.com/UJRP5SA




http://imgur.com/2JWVmFI




http://imgur.com/gDt4q6r


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> I put my multimeter on my soldered points on the back for the ProbIT (much easier that way)
> 
> I have ev bot set at 1.231v and it reads exactly that....
> 
> Under load I actually read 1.29v hmm seemed like it jump up alot....
> 
> Might be because im using the legal driver for 3DMARK not the beta!


Thanks for checking so it does set the voltages and it remains that way at idle as well. That's a good bit more power consumption even at idle if that's the case. And yes, supposedly the 326 betas fix the voltage fluctuation.


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, it's amazing how much weight these things can add up to. My 4x Titan water array weighed 20 lbs and my motherboard sags at the PCI-E slots.
> 
> EDIT: Ah crap my Classifieds shipped before I can cancel them. Reason:
> 
> OK I lied, I could not sleep without testing this. Holy mother of baby Jebus this 1.3v software mod is working. I just hit a couple of runs through Valley with Titan's at 1300 MHz core, power draw up to 170 % power target sucking down that power I topped/pulled 2000w from the wall and PSU shut down ROFL.
> 
> I will have to test to see how hot this power section is getting, but uh, Titan's undisputed #1 king again I just gained over 100 MHz core on overclocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to break some records...


Sounds like someone is going Power Supply shopping soon... Mmm (2) x Corsair AX1200i should do the trick or just wait for the new AX1500i to come out soon..


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> You need more than .8 volts on load. Normal on load voltage is 1.150 I belive and 1.2 if overvolting through anything but the Classified tool. I also have a 650W PSU (Seasonic X). After playing overclocked for long periods, the card just randomly downclocks or loses signal. Wonder if that's a power delivery issue or the drivers.


It tops out at 1.1125mV when overclocking, adding 0.038mV in precision does nothing, same voltage anyway. Not really sure why it does this. 1258 on the core seems to be the highest I can go as of now


----------



## pharma57

Awesome score Menthol! Congrats on the #1 Top 3DMark HOF SLI(x2) FireStrike position. thumb.gif

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Awesome score Menthol! Congrats on the #1 Top 3DMark HOF SLI(x2) FireStrike position. thumb.gif
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu


Great Score....

I just broke my personal Best
17th on the 3770k Single Gpu
OH And thats GPU on AIR and CPU on Water

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/777856


----------



## Menthol

Thanks pharma57, short lived I'm sure but for the moment


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> I just broke my personal Best
> 17th on the 3770k Single Gpu
> OH And thats GPU on AIR and CPU on Water
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/777856


Excellent! Moving on up! ....


----------



## derickwm

We got a surprise for everyone 

http://www.ekwb.com/news/385/19/Two-new-custom-PCB-GeForce-GTX-780-water-blocks-in-the-works/


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> We got a surprise for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/news/385/19/Two-new-custom-PCB-GeForce-GTX-780-water-blocks-in-the-works/


(The products will be available for purchase through EK Webshop & Partner Reseller Network in first half of September (EK-FC780 GTX Lightning) and by the end of September (EK-FC780 GTX Classy) _).

lol funny how the classy will be out a full month before the Lightning... But wont get a block till about a month after....

Prolly cause MSI is helping and EVGA isnt lol...

(Full Cover water block engineered in cooperation with MSI)


----------



## derickwm

When companies actually work with us side by side, they get their products faster. EVGA does not assist us with making blocks for any of their products so they aren't a priority. The 780 Classy block barely even made the cut.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> When companies actually work with us side by side, they get their products faster. EVGA does not assist us with making blocks for any of their products so they aren't a priority. The 780 Classy block _barely _even made the cut.


Expected price? I have no issue waiting until then and I would love to have an EK block on my classified.









Edit: Still waiting on the wife to give me the go ahead on the water cooling. She hasn't said no yet, so that is a good sign.


----------



## derickwm

This is a rough approximation as it is quite a ways out still but we're anticipating somewhere around €110. If it's lower or higher don't quote me on this, no final prices are set but it should be somewhere around there.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> This is a rough approximation as it is quite a ways out still but we're anticipating somewhere around €
> 110. If it's lower or higher don't quote me on this, no final prices are set but it should be somewhere around there.


I understand. Thanks!


----------



## jimrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The 780 Classy block _barely _even made the cut.


That is good news about the EKWB block for the 780 Classified ...
... wonder which EK will sell more of - Classified or Lightning ?

Now that it's "official", the Classy owners just might surprise EK ...


----------



## derickwm

We hope to be pleasantly surprised


----------



## Muggins2

Derick can we expect backplates for the classified as well! Please


----------



## Edge3903

I do have a question....I know that when you turn up the voltage in the voltage tuner, it will not show a higher voltage in PX....just the higher temps will show. I was doing some testing on my card last night and find my max mem clock of +685 offset and my max core of +220 offset. When testing the mem and the core's offset the other setting were set to zero.When I use the voltage tuner I changed the NVVDD value up to 1.25v to testing the core OC. But before I tested the OC, I restarted my PC.( not a cold boot), After the PC restarted back into win's 8, I did see that the NVVDD voltage was set to 1.25v....Now here's where it gets odd. I then ran EVGA OC Scanner X to test the OC on the core, with the higher voltage and a +220 offset on the core, PX would not read out over 1000 ever. All I would get is the higher temps and that is it...

SO...I then I want back to the idea, OK I just try to find the max combined OC I can....Valley will lock up on me even time I try to push it over 1320 on the core....I see that it hits its voltage limit just after Valley loads....I have not flashed my LN2 BIOS with a mod BIOS yet....

What should I do now...what am I doing wrong with the voltage tuner and do I have to flash my BIOS with a mod one to get the core clock over 1320 on air?


----------



## JerkMan

How much better will EK be vs. the HC block? Realistically? I can send my HCs back and wait, but is it worth it?


----------



## USFORCES

EK


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> When companies actually work with us side by side, they get their products faster. EVGA does not assist us with making blocks for any of their products so they aren't a priority. The 780 Classy block _barely _even made the cut.


But can you blame EVGA for not assisting, It only makes sense from a business side of things. Their selling a water block, and want 100% of all the sales.

Another point is Since the Classy is out now and stock inst that great it would be a perfect time to Have a EK block for sale Since Suppy hasnt caught up with demand.

"EVGA does not assist us with making blocks for any of their products so they aren't a priority" This to me doesn't make sense... Why punish the consumer for what a manufacture does...








It would hurt EVGA More (i think) by bringing competition to market faster...

But out of all of this I guess ill wait.. I want and prefer a EK BLOCK


----------



## dph314

So, about all of the artifacts I been getting in Valley...seems like it never crashes, never throttles, never lose performance when increasing the clocks...but at right around 60C (may just be a coincidence that it does it right at that point in the run each time) I start seeing the artifacts. I've gotten them before a crash with past GPUs, but I haven't crashed on this thing once yet. No matter how many runs I do, just the artifacts







. That normal? I mean, I'm pushing the clocks, I know. It doesn't happen until surpassing about 1333mhz or so. Just wondering if there's some common type of problem where people start getting artifacts at 60C or something like that. Like my last run was 1372mhz/7000mhz @ 1.3v/1.61v. Done it a few times, never crashes. Just get artifacts at 60C and beyond. Happens at 1359mhz/7000mhz too with the core voltage at anywhere from 1.278v to 1.32v even when max temp is only 76C **hears watercoolers chuckling**.

I could see if the artifacts started appearing at 80C or something like that. Just wondering though because they seem to start at 60C, which just seemed a bit low to me. This is with a fan blowing into the side of the case too, if that matters. Kept temps under 80C, pass the runs fine, just get those damn artifacts. Just due to temps / high overclock?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So, about all of the artifacts I been getting in Valley...seems like it never crashes, never throttles, never lose performance when increasing the clocks...but at right around 60C (may just be a coincidence that it does it right at that point in the run each time) I start seeing the artifacts. I've gotten them before a crash with past GPUs, but I haven't crashed on this thing once yet. No matter how many runs I do, just the artifacts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That normal? I mean, I'm pushing the clocks, I know. It doesn't happen until surpassing about 1333mhz or so. Just wondering if there's some common type of problem where people start getting artifacts at 60C or something like that. Like my last run was 1372mhz/7000mhz @ 1.3v/1.61v. Done it a few times, never crashes. Just get artifacts at 60C and beyond. Happens at 1359mhz/7000mhz too with the core voltage at anywhere from 1.278v to 1.32v even when max temp is only 76C **hears watercoolers chuckling**.
> 
> I could see if the artifacts started appearing at 80C or something like that. Just wondering though because they seem to start at 60C, which just seemed a bit low to me. This is with a fan blowing into the side of the case too, if that matters. Kept temps under 80C, pass the runs fine, just get those damn artifacts. Just due to temps / high overclock?


I get the same artifacts. All my best Valley runs had a ton of artifacts without crashing. It's wierd though like you said because at the very beginning I don't see them until about 65c-70c.


----------



## derickwm

All I'm saying is we like to work with manufacturers that work with us. Being a small team and when a new platform (700 series, Haswell, etc) launches, we unfortunately have to choose and prioritize as there are so many SKUs that come out and so many hours in the day.

A lot (not all I know) of the consumers who purchased EVGA Classified cards purchase the HC blocks along with them, that's just what they like. Instead of competing and theoretically getting half of the water block sales for 780 Classified, we'd rather bring blocks to other GPUs and motherboards that people want but don't have any other option for, like the 780 Lightning and ROG boards.

It all comes down to time, if there were more of us and/or more hours in the day, we'd try to make blocks for all the high end GPUs and motherboards within a couple weeks of launch. Unfortunately that's just not how it is. Things take time and move slowly.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I get the same artifacts. All my best Valley runs had a ton of artifacts without crashing. It's wierd though like you said because at the very beginning I don't see them until about 65c-70c.


Really....









This probably will still not help me get a lot higher benching scores, but I always try to keep artifacts from happening or very minimal when benching. I may have to revisit my top scores!


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> All I'm saying is we like to work with manufacturers that work with us. Being a small team and when a new platform (700 series, Haswell, etc) launches, we unfortunately have to choose and prioritize as there are so many SKUs that come out and so many hours in the day.
> 
> A lot (not all I know) of the consumers who purchased EVGA Classified cards purchase the HC blocks along with them, that's just what they like. Instead of competing and theoretically getting half of the water block sales for 780 Classified, we'd rather bring blocks to other GPUs and motherboards that people want but don't have any other option for, like the 780 Lightning and ROG boards.
> 
> It all comes down to time, if there were more of us and/or more hours in the day, we'd try to make blocks for all the high end GPUs and motherboards within a couple weeks of launch. Unfortunately that's just not how it is. Things take time and move slowly.


Understand Its faster if you get help.... And with Z87 coming out that prolly ties up alot of time.... Either way im waiting... And i look forward to see how badly we can beat the MSI lighting Once i get my block... Ive already owned a bunch of titans lol.... Thanks For MAken us CLassy owners another ooption!!!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I get the same artifacts. All my best Valley runs had a ton of artifacts without crashing. It's wierd though like you said because at the very beginning I don't see them until about 65c-70c.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I get the same artifacts. All my best Valley runs had a ton of artifacts without crashing. It's wierd though like you said because at the very beginning I don't see them until about 65c-70c.
> 
> 
> 
> Really....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This probably will still not help me get a lot higher benching scores, but I always try to keep artifacts from happening or very minimal when benching. I may have to revisit my top scores!
Click to expand...

You can definitely increase those scores of yours. I too have in the past immediately stopped the bench and declared those settings unstable when I see artifacts, because they were always a prelude to a crash. But with this Classified, I never crash. It always spits out the appropriate score for whatever clocks I have it at, despite a multitude of artifacts a minute or so into the run. Maybe I should try 3dMark11. I would love to see what I can run in it since the graphics tests are short. But in Valley, artifacts galore, never crashed yet though.

Holy crap. Artifacts aplenty right off the bat in 3dMark11. Temps were still in the low 50C's









Weird because I've always been stable in 3dMark11 at anything that I can pass with in anything from Unigine. Wonder what the problem is.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> You can definitely increase those scores of yours. I too have in the past immediately stopped the bench and declared those settings unstable when I see artifacts, because they were always a prelude to a crash. But with this Classified, I never crash. It always spits out the appropriate score for whatever clocks I have it at, despite a multitude of artifacts a minute or so into the run. Maybe I should try 3dMark11. I would love to see what I can run in it since the graphics tests are short. But in Valley, artifacts galore, never crashed yet though.


I get more crashes from trying to OC my CPU than Gpu...

I cant get 49x for the life of me to run 3dmark


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Holy crap. Artifacts aplenty right off the bat in 3dMark11. Temps were still in the low 50C's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird because I've always been stable in 3dMark11 at anything that I can pass with in anything from Unigine. Wonder what the problem is.


Did you determine if the artifacts are caused by your GPU or MEM OC's? It is also possible your thermal paste may need re-applying, or perhaps one of the 3 voltage settings is causing the issue (either too high or low) ...

Edit:
At least for me no settings from one benchmark program can be used in another, so basically it's starting from scratch to determine what is best. If your benchmarking for just game stable settings then it's possible your OC's are too high.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Did you determine if the artifacts are caused by your GPU or MEM OC's? It is also possible your thermal paste may need re-applying, or perhaps one of the 3 voltage settings is causing the issue (either too high or low) ...
> 
> Edit:
> At least for me no settings from one benchmark program can be used in another, so basically it's starting from scratch to determine what is best. If your benchmarking for just game stable settings then it's possible your OC's are too high.


I know for me, memory is the only thing I get artifacting with. If I set the core to high, the driver fails.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I know for me, memory is the only thing I get artifacting with. If I set the core to high, the driver fails.


For me sometimes when the driver fails I increase the NVVDD voltage (only) to compensate but doesn't always work. That's when I need to play around with all three, but is mostly trial & error since sometimes the settings don't make sense.








When my core is really high I get grey triangular artifacts that may lead to driver failure, though not always.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Weird because I've always been stable in 3dMark11 at anything that I can pass with in anything from Unigine. Wonder what the problem is.


Really? 3DMark11 for me has always wrecked almost any OC that isn't fully game stable but will pass Unigine. In fact, for me, Valley is almost laughable when it comes to OC's. I've gotten through a Valley run with OC's that were 39-52 MHz higher than what was actually game stable. I originally benched my Titans in Valley at 1189 core but in the end I found that 1150 was all that was truly game stable after a few hundred hours of hard gaming.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Really....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This probably will still not help me get a lot higher benching scores, but I always try to keep artifacts from happening or very minimal when benching. I may have to revisit my top scores!


I don't allow artifacts either.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Really? 3DMark11 for me has always wrecked almost any OC that isn't fully game stable but will pass Unigine. In fact, for me, Valley is almost laughable when it comes to OC's. I've gotten through a Valley run with OC's that were 39-52 MHz higher than what was actually game stable. I originally benched my Titans in Valley at 1189 core but in the end I found that 1150 was all that was truly game stable after a few hundred hours of hard gaming.


Yep, looping Heaven for 30-60 minutes is MUCH harder than Valley. 3DMARK13 Fire Strike Demo(not the benchmark) is tough too but sometimes you can get a suicide run through it to pass. Heaven at 30-60 minutes at the highest settings will almost always end prematurely if core or memory is not stable, or the card will simply downclock to a very low core or memory speed and start running very slowly.


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> All I'm saying is we like to work with manufacturers that work with us. Being a small team and when a new platform (700 series, Haswell, etc) launches, we unfortunately have to choose and prioritize as there are so many SKUs that come out and so many hours in the day.
> 
> A lot (not all I know) of the consumers who purchased EVGA Classified cards purchase the HC blocks along with them, that's just what they like. Instead of competing and theoretically getting half of the water block sales for 780 Classified, we'd rather bring blocks to other GPUs and motherboards that people want but don't have any other option for, like the 780 Lightning and ROG boards.
> 
> It all comes down to time, if there were more of us and/or more hours in the day, we'd try to make blocks for all the high end GPUs and motherboards within a couple weeks of launch. Unfortunately that's just not how it is. Things take time and move slowly.


Hey Derick, Jacob from Evga (Project Manager) just posted over in their official forums that you can contact him directly at [email protected] and he will see what they can do to help.

http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=2005378


----------



## derickwm

Seems the EVGA'ers have exaggerated my words just a tad


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Did you determine if the artifacts are caused by your GPU or MEM OC's? It is also possible your thermal paste may need re-applying, or perhaps one of the 3 voltage settings is causing the issue (either too high or low) ...
> 
> Edit:
> At least for me no settings from one benchmark program can be used in another, so basically it's starting from scratch to determine what is best. If your benchmarking for just game stable settings then it's possible your OC's are too high.


Definitely the core. I can run 7Ghz memory @ 1.6v with no artifacts. But if I run the core at 1359mhz or higher, then I get artifacts regardless of the voltage. 1359mhz is stable at about 1.27v, but I still get artifacts even moving the voltage all the way up to 1.32v. Weird.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Really? 3DMark11 for me has always wrecked almost any OC that isn't fully game stable but will pass Unigine. In fact, for me, Valley is almost laughable when it comes to OC's. I've gotten through a Valley run with OC's that were 39-52 MHz higher than what was actually game stable. I originally benched my Titans in Valley at 1189 core but in the end I found that 1150 was all that was truly game stable after a few hundred hours of hard gaming.


Oh yes. Heaven and Valley have always been a few bins lower for me than anything I can pass 3dMark11 at. It was actually 52mhz I believe with my 680 Lightning, could pass 3dMark11 on the stock 1.26v with 1372mhz, but Heaven was only 1320mhz on that voltage.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> 1359mhz is stable at about 1.27v, but I still get artifacts even moving the voltage all the way up to 1.32v.


I think that normal, and 1359 is a pretty high OC and may be close to your stable limit. From what you've said it sounds like your ASIC is high ... high OC's and high temps at lower voltages. Lower ASIC is high OC's and low temps at higher voltages. That's based on my experience with one Classy at 67.1 and the other at 91.1. Might get better once you put it under water.


----------



## pharma57

Looks like someone at this forum finally got a 780 Lightning! Now for some benchmarks ....









http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/7780_20#post_20643966


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Looks like someone at this forum finally got a 780 Lightning! Now for some benchmarks ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/7780_20#post_20643966


Don't think that belongs to anyone on OCN, the review samples are going out now & it is probably one of those.

We will still probably have to wait until closer to launch for benchmarks.


----------



## Nessarien

Hello

I sold my Gtx 780 Acx Signatures last week and bought a Classified. I'd like to join aswell









 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zrd87/


----------



## trickeh2k

Can't really figure out my card and the classy overvolting tool. Best bench I was able to pass was at 1293Mhz with 175+ on the mem (haven't tried much else). However, wasn't game stable so I'm gonna try again at 1280 and see if that'll work out.

Voltage is also a bit odd. Adding 0.038 via Precision seems to increase stability, however it never goes higher than 1.125. Once, when I just pushed the card to boost out at 1320Mhz it hit 1.1320 (or something similar) before crashing.

Now, the classy overvolt software... I was told you should adjust the sliders, shut off the computer and then boot up again. However, whenever I'm back in Windows again all the settings have reset to default. What am I missing here?


----------



## Nessarien

Gonna share my results
*: Test Results:*

*: 3DMark11 Extreme :*

Stock =>  | Overclock 1346Mhz => 

*: 3DMark11 Performance :*

Stock =>  | Overclock 1346Mhz => 

*: Unigine Heaven 4.0 :*

Stock =>  | Overclock 1346Mhz => 

*: Unigine Valley 1.0 :*

Stock =>  | Overclock 1346Mhz =>


----------



## pharma57

Looks good Nessarien and welcome! I remember your name from the eVGA forum and hope you enjoy your new Classy home!


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nessarien*
> 
> Gonna share my results
> *: Test Results:*
> 
> *: 3DMark11 Extreme :*
> 
> Stock =>  | Overclock 1346Mhz =>
> 
> *: 3DMark11 Performance :*
> 
> Stock =>  | Overclock 1346Mhz =>
> 
> *: Unigine Heaven 4.0 :*
> 
> Stock =>  | Overclock 1346Mhz =>
> 
> *: Unigine Valley 1.0 :*
> 
> Stock =>  | Overclock 1346Mhz =>


Nessarien,

What are the offsets and voltages are you using?


----------



## trickeh2k

[quote name="Nessarien"

*: 3DMark11 Performance :*

Stock =>  | Overclock 1346Mhz => 

You sure that your card didnt throttle? This was my 1306Mhz benchrun. Not that far behind, 40Mhz on the core should be a bit higher?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7036720


----------



## Nessarien

@pharma57

Hello, yeah i remember you from there aswell







Thank you.

@Edge3903

130%/+230/+700

voltage 1.28125


----------



## Nessarien

Gonna order water cooling parts and HC (if it becomes available for EU......) next week, right now temps are a huge issue for me.

@trickeh2k

Hmm i checked all the others one by one but i am not sure if i checked perf log for that one. Gonna run it again later to make sure, thanks


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nessarien*
> 
> Gonna order water cooling parts and HC (if it becomes available for EU......) next week, right now temps are a huge issue for me.
> 
> @trickeh2k
> 
> Hmm i checked all the others one by one but i am not sure if i checked perf log for that one. Gonna run it again later to make sure, thanks


I have the same problem, I can't even use 1280Mhz for gaming, card becomes too hot and throttles :/


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nessarien*
> 
> @pharma57
> 
> Hello, yeah i remember you from there aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> @Edge3903
> 
> 130%/+230/+700
> 
> voltage 1.28125


Thanks....have you flashed you BIOS?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nessarien*
> 
> Gonna order water cooling parts and HC (if it becomes available for EU......) next week, right now temps are a huge issue for me.
> 
> @trickeh2k
> 
> Hmm i checked all the others one by one but i am not sure if i checked perf log for that one. Gonna run it again later to make sure, thanks


What is too hot?


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone with highly overclocked SLI Classifieds do a Heaven 4.0 run? Curious how they compare vs my 1.3v Titans (1306 MHz core/3802 MHz mem):



My 780 Hydro Classifieds are still inbound, not sure if I want to go through the trouble of setting them up now that Titans got a nice voltage bump.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone with highly overclocked SLI Classifieds do a Heaven 4.0 run? Curious how they compare vs my 1.3v Titans (1306 MHz core/3802 MHz mem):
> 
> 
> 
> My 780 Hydro Classifieds are still inbound, not sure if I want to go through the trouble of setting them up now that Titans got a nice voltage bump.


Isn't that voltage bump going away? I thought I read they pulled AB beta15 after that happened. I haven't been following it closely though.


----------



## Nexo

Really good cards in this thread.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone with highly overclocked SLI Classifieds do a Heaven 4.0 run? Curious how they compare vs my 1.3v Titans (1306 MHz core/3802 MHz mem):
> 
> 
> 
> My 780 Hydro Classifieds are still inbound, not sure if I want to go through the trouble of setting them up now that Titans got a nice voltage bump.


I am sure there are some takers once more guys get their classifieds wet.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> Isn't that voltage bump going away? I thought I read they pulled AB beta15 after that happened. I haven't been following it closely though.


There is no beta 15. Beta 14 is what it's always worked with which came out in January I think..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I am sure there are some takers once more guys get their classifieds wet.


My guess is it's going to take around 1450 MHz Classifieds to match that score. Let the fun begin!


----------



## Cial00

Just got my loop setup. Leak test overnight and then playtime tomorrow


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> I have the same problem, I can't even use 1280Mhz for gaming, card becomes too hot and throttles :/


What voltages are you running ive gamed all the way up to 1375 on bf3 and 1325 on Last Light! No throttling Via the RSS feed.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> So, about all of the artifacts I been getting in Valley...seems like it never crashes, never throttles, never lose performance when increasing the clocks...but at right around 60C (may just be a coincidence that it does it right at that point in the run each time) I start seeing the artifacts. I've gotten them before a crash with past GPUs, but I haven't crashed on this thing once yet. No matter how many runs I do, just the artifacts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That normal? I mean, I'm pushing the clocks, I know. It doesn't happen until surpassing about 1333mhz or so. Just wondering if there's some common type of problem where people start getting artifacts at 60C or something like that. Like my last run was 1372mhz/7000mhz @ 1.3v/1.61v. Done it a few times, never crashes. Just get artifacts at 60C and beyond. Happens at 1359mhz/7000mhz too with the core voltage at anywhere from 1.278v to 1.32v even when max temp is only 76C **hears watercoolers chuckling**.
> 
> I could see if the artifacts started appearing at 80C or something like that. Just wondering though because they seem to start at 60C, which just seemed a bit low to me. This is with a fan blowing into the side of the case too, if that matters. Kept temps under 80C, pass the runs fine, just get those damn artifacts. Just due to temps / high overclock?


----------



## Nizzen

@ CallsignVega
2x 780 classy SLI: gpu1359 mem7200 on air.

4770k @ 4600mhz

http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/13597200classysli.png.html

I have to test my 2x Titans with 1.3v aswell. How do I get 1.3v boss?


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> There is no beta 15. Beta 14 is what it's always worked with which came out in January I think..
> My guess is it's going to take around 1450 MHz Classifieds to match that score. Let the fun begin!


Is this the only benchmark you get an increased score with your Titans? What about 3DMark FireStrike or 3DMark11 which already have 2xSLI Classified scores for you to compare?


----------



## pharma57

New Nvidia Beta driver available:

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/geforce_326_80_beta_driver_download.html
Quote:


> •Windows Vista/Windows 7/Windows 8/Windows 8.1 Fixed Issues
> •Some 27" 1440p monitors with Korean B grade panels are not detected. [1329305]
> •The NVIDIA Driver fails to install on some systems. [1329909]
> •TDR error may occur when the system is idle for several hours. [1330455]
> •[Metro: Last Light]: Game performance drops with latest PhysX software. [1316114]
> •[GeForce GTX TITAN][Sniper Elite V2]: The benchmark crashes when Advanced
> •Shadows is turned on. [1253786]
> •[GeForce GTX 650Ti][Surround]: When three displays connected in 2D Surround
> •mode, the Windows Start button cannot be clicked. [1299351]
> •[NFS]: There is corruption on the screen when playing the game. [1315717]
> •[Surround][Far Cry 3]: With 3D Surround enabled, the system hangs when changing
> •the in-game Surround resolution. [1256120]
> •[SLI][Windows Magnifier]: With SLI enabled, the application crashes when
> •attempting to close. [1339556]
> •[SLI]: TDR errors may occur when launching or switching between multiple YouTube
> •videos. [1246309]
> •[SLI][Sleeping Dogs]: The game crashes when played with SLI enabled. [1327315]
> 
> Windows Vista/Windows 7 Fixed Issues
> •[Notebook][NVS 4200M]: Brightness control stops working after the notebook is
> •docked. [1265807]
> •[GeForce GTX 460][Nero Blu-ray player]: Blu-ray playback is slow, with mixed colors,
> •and the player crashes occasionally. [1299035]
> •[GeForce GTX 570/280][STALKER Clear Sky]: The game does not load during launch
> •and presents a black screen. [1307001]
> •[Surround][Hitman Absolution, Diablo III, Bioshock Infinite]: With Surround enabled,
> •the mouse cursor is restricted to one of the displays after launching the game.
> •[1320505]
> •[Surround][Tomb Raider][WOW: Mists of Pandaria]: With Surround enabled, the
> •game minimizes to the desktop after clicking any in-game menu option. [1326743]
> •[SLI][GeForce GTX TITAN]]FI 2012]: Game performance drops with SLI enabled.
> •[1248846]
> •Windows 8 Fixed Issues
> •[GeForce GTX 460][Nero Blu-ray player]: Blu-ray playback is slow, with mixed colors,
> •and the player crashes occasionally. [1299035]
> •[GeForce GTX 680][GeForce Experience]: The GeForce Experience fails to install.
> •[1276491]
> •[Surround][Tomb Raider][WOW: Mists of Pandaria]: With Surround enabled, the game minimizes to the desktop after clicking any in-game menu option. [1326743]


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 2x 780 classy SLI: gpu1359 mem7200 on air.
> 
> 4770k @ 4600mhz
> 
> http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/13597200classysli.png.html
> 
> I have to test my 2x Titans with 1.3v aswell. How do I get 1.3v boss?


Nice Score! I think you can get info on 1.3v in the 780 Owners thread.


----------



## pharma57

I know everyone has their favorite method of uninstalling Nvidia drivers. I recently started using a new uninstaller called DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller) which does a tremendous job of removing leftovers. The cards preceding my 780 were 560ti 2Win(2 years ago) and 680's(last year). Imagine my shock when this program detected those 2 cards in the uninstallation log window. After numerous changes to drivers (using other driver sweepers and Windows uninstallation) it still had entries regarding my old cards either in the registry or driver store. This program detected and removed those old entries so I think it's a safe bet you might have old clutter still around!

Just a note of caution, even though I haven't had any problems this is still beta. The author suggests disabling SLI before using and I basically reset any card OC's to default before using to avoid any issues.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=379506


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> What voltages are you running ive gamed all the way up to 1375 on bf3 and 1325 on Last Light! No throttling Via the RSS feed.


Even at 1.125mV the card runs too hot if I don't set the fan curve to run at around 80%. Seems like high ASIC for a card is troublesome for air cooling.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Even at 1.125mV the card runs too hot if I don't set the fan curve to run at around 80%. Seems like high ASIC for a card is troublesome for air cooling.


Where are you seeing this voltage? And is this the voltage you see when using the Classified over voltage tool?


----------



## SomeSoldier

Just picked up EVGA GTX770 Classified last Mon from NewEgg, had it in my hand by last Wen. I will post up the needed information to get into the club later today. Can't wait to push this card.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Where are you seeing this voltage? And is this the voltage you see when using the Classified over voltage tool?


Precision X and GPU-Z. No, this where the readings before I used the classy tool. I have no idea if the classy tool even works since it resets all the sliders upon boot. If i got it to work with the classy tool, then I know the readings are off and I have no idea really if I don't use a volt meter.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Precision X and GPU-Z. No, this where the readings before I used the classy tool. I have no idea if the classy tool even works since it resets all the sliders upon boot. If i got it to work with the classy tool, then I know the readings are off and I have no idea really if I don't use a volt meter.


Yeah, the Classified tool is suppose to reset the sliders upon cold boot. The Classified tool works similar to EVBOT, so any voltage you set using the tool will be retained until a COLD BOOT is done. Even if you have closed the tool and try to adjust voltage using Precision, the Classified tool still controls voltage.

It sounds like to me you have adjusted voltage with the Classified tool, you close the tool and are reading the voltage that Precision and GPU-Z thinks your gpu is running at.

There is no way you need an 80% fan curve at 1.125 unless you have extremely poor airflow in your case. What are your temps exactly?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, the Classified tool is suppose to reset the sliders upon cold boot. The Classified tool works similar to EVBOT, so any voltage you set using the tool will be retained until a COLD BOOT is done. Even if you have closed the tool and try to adjust voltage using Precision, the Classified tool still controls voltage.
> 
> It sounds like to me you have adjusted voltage with the Classified tool, you close the tool and are reading the voltage that Precision and GPU-Z thinks your gpu is running at.
> 
> There is no way you need an 80% fan curve at 1.125 unless you have extremely poor airflow in your case. What are your temps exactly?


lol! okey, then i totally misunderstood you. i though you where supposed to set the sliders with the tool and then do a cold boot to get it to work, no wonder then i never saw any change









not at home atm, so i will have to post back about temps when i get home but it's currently quite bad tbh. Planning on picking up a new PSU this friday, and will re-do all cabling and re-mount the cpu cooler as well, hoping that will improve the airflow. Should also be looking at installing additional case fans too.


----------



## szeged

second classified opened and block installed.

time to do some work









titan overvolting from msi afterburner came at a perfect time.


----------



## strong island 1

Finally got my blocks installed. it's funny because I love the top of the EK blocks and didn't really like the sticker on the HC blocks. But I love the side of the HC blocks better and the backplate which is the only parts I see so I think I like the HC blocks better. It was so nice to see 20c idling temps. I may have to redo them thought because they look very warped at the right end. It like bends up a little on the right side.

Anyone around who is new please post your gpuz link. I will update list tonight after work.













I need new cables because all my custom white cables got dyed pink from the explosion I had last month. Also I need to fill the res all the way and straighten it. It still needs a lot of work. By the way that Lamptron watercooling fan controller is absolutely amazing.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Finally got my blocks installed. it's funny because I love the top of the EK blocks and didn't really like the sticker on the HC blocks. But I love the side of the HC blocks better and the backplate which is the only parts I see so I think I like the HC blocks better. It was so nice to see 20c idling temps. I may have to redo them thought because they look very warped at the right end. It like bends up a little on the right side.
> 
> Anyone around who is new please post your gpuz link. I will update list tonight after work.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks great, about the HC blocks, do you have the screws on the end installed correctly? when i first put on my titan hydro coppers i didnt get them on 100% and it looked warped.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my blocks installed. it's funny because I love the top of the EK blocks and didn't really like the sticker on the HC blocks. But I love the side of the HC blocks better and the backplate which is the only parts I see so I think I like the HC blocks better. It was so nice to see 20c idling temps. I may have to redo them thought because they look very warped at the right end. It like bends up a little on the right side.
> 
> Anyone around who is new please post your gpuz link. I will update list tonight after work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need new cables because all my custom white cables got dyed pink from the explosion I had last month. Also I need to fill the res all the way and straighten it. It still needs a lot of work. By the way that Lamptron watercooling fan controller is absolutely amazing


Now you can see how these Classifieds compare to Vega's 1.3v Titans.


----------



## AndrewK

I had issues getting the SLI bridge on my 3 cards after installing the backplates and HC blocks. It pulls the cards a bit tighter on the left side, and thus pulls them apart about 1-2mm on the right side. It appears they have a TON of tension between them which is not awesome.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> looks great, about the HC blocks, do you have the screws on the end installed correctly? when i first put on my titan hydro coppers i didnt get them on 100% and it looked warped.


I hope so. One had to go on under the backplate and the other on top. The right side is incredibly warped though. I still need to do a lot of work. I also need to order some solid panels for the bottom compartment and front flex bays to hide some of the cables. I also think the that parallel looks so much better with the crystal links but I need to order another. It's coming along though. I need it for work so I had to rush putting it back together last night.

I just ordered a maximus vi impact and a s3 so now I will have a backup so I can work on my main rig over a period of time to perfect it.

I am going to order another classified and the 2 best will go in my STH10 and the worst one I will use in the mitx build. i think a huge card like this will look amazing in the window of the s3 with a EK block. I am so excited to start a mitx build. I will have a huge build and a small build. The maximus vi impact is so cool looking. it's like a mini RIVE.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> I had issues getting the SLI bridge on my 3 cards after installing the backplates and HC blocks. It pulls the cards a bit tighter on the left side, and thus pulls them apart about 1-2mm on the right side. It appears they have a TON of tension between them which is not awesome.


Same with me. After I finished I tried to install the new EVGA sli bridge and it wouldn't fit. I had to loosen my cards and then install it.

I must say that the installation of the blocks felt very wierd. I didn't like the installation process and the way the block sits on my cards with the backplate is just very awkward.

All the EK blocks I have used I never had this problem. After installation my sli bridge always went on perfect and my cards were never warped and felt very sturdy.

But I really do like the look of the side of the HC blocks with the lights and a parallel setup with crystal links or bitspower extensions. I never liked the way the sides of my EK blocks looked.


----------



## AndrewK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Same with me. After I finished I tried to install the new EVGA sli bridge and it wouldn't fit. I had to loosen my cards and then install it.
> 
> I must say that the installation of the blocks felt very wierd. I didn't like the installation process and the way the block sits on my cards with the backplate is just very awkward.
> 
> All the EK blocks I have used I never had this problem. After installation my sli bridge always went on perfect and my cards were never warped and felt very sturdy.
> 
> But I really do like the look of the side of the HC blocks with the lights and a parallel setup with crystal links or bitspower extensions. I never liked the way the sides of my EK blocks looked.


Did you notice when installing the backplate and HC that it appeared the mounting holes didn't fully line up? All of the screws went in just fine, but it looked somewhat off no matter how I aligned it. That could be why they are oddly tight mounting... in my case so tight that it felt like something could easily snap.

edit: I could obviously fit the SLI bridge on just fine if the cards were _not_ yet on the motherboard, but if I did that first and tried to drop them in it was impossible to get them to align right in the PCIE slots. So I resorted to getting them in first, squeezing the cards at the sli bridge, jamming the thing on and praying. Lol


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Same with me. After I finished I tried to install the new EVGA sli bridge and it wouldn't fit. I had to loosen my cards and then install it.
> 
> I must say that the installation of the blocks felt very wierd. I didn't like the installation process and the way the block sits on my cards with the backplate is just very awkward.
> 
> All the EK blocks I have used I never had this problem. After installation my sli bridge always went on perfect and my cards were never warped and felt very sturdy.
> 
> But I really do like the look of the side of the HC blocks with the lights and a parallel setup with crystal links or bitspower extensions. I never liked the way the sides of my EK blocks looked.


If its warped I would 100% RMA. If the block is warped, it's currently in the process of warping your $750 PCB and $20 backplate

but whats warped??? you're not being specific is it the pcb, block or backplate? Just grab a metal ruler line it with painters tape and put it across the backplate diagonally and see if corners line up. then do the same to the waterblock (from underneath)


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> If its warped I would 100% RMA. If the block is warped, it's currently in the process of warping your $750 PCB and $20 backplate
> 
> but whats warped??? you're not being specific is it the pcb, block or backplate? Just grab a metal ruler line it with painters tape and put it across the backplate diagonally and see if corners line up. then do the same to the waterblock (from underneath)


I wasn't really asking for help so I guess that's why I wasn't specific. I probably just tightened the block too much. The right side of the block when looking at it installed goes up on the right side and is bending the pcb a little bit up. I don't think it's that big of a deal. Once my backup is built I will reinstall and try and fix it. Both cards are like this so I don't think mine are defective. I can't even really see it in the photos so it might not be that bad.

I do appreciate you trying to help.


----------



## strong island 1

Now everyone has me worried. They designed the backplate and block very wierd. The fact that on the right side one screw is under the backplate and the other is on top is what really throws off the shape. This is the most straight on pic I took. If you look at the right side you can kind of see it. Should I be worried. I would hate to have to take everything apart again.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Now everyone has me worried. They designed the backplate and block very wierd. The fact that on the right side one screw is under the backplate and the other is on top is what really throws off the shape. This is the most straight on pic I took. If you look at the right side you can kind of see it. Should I be worried. I would hate to have to take everything apart again.


Are you saying that the one screw under the backplate is causing the warp? Can you leave the screw out that is causing the warp?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Are you saying that the one screw under the backplate is causing the warp? Can you leave the screw out that is causing the warp?


That screw is pretty important. I don't think I lined the backplate up right. if you look at the right side of mine you can see that little black rubber stop thing. I don't see that on everyone else. You can kinda see the backplate is a little in the air on the right side instead of sitting flush and the right side of the block goes up on the right side. I guess I will have to take them apart and redo them tonight.


----------



## trickeh2k

lol, what a rig strong, looks like a small apartment!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That screw is pretty important. I don't think I lined the backplate up right. if you look at the right side of mine you can see that little black rubber stop thing. I don't see that on everyone else. You can kinda see the backplate is a little in the air on the right side instead of sitting flush and the right side of the block goes up on the right side. I guess I will have to take them apart and redo them tonight.


Okay, I gotcha now.

Yeah, you might want to redo them just to make sure.


----------



## AndrewK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That screw is pretty important. I don't think I lined the backplate up right. if you look at the right side of mine you can see that little black rubber stop thing. I don't see that on everyone else. You can kinda see the backplate is a little in the air on the right side instead of sitting flush and the right side of the block goes up on the right side. I guess I will have to take them apart and redo them tonight.


Just noticed from my pics, mine are the same way. Is this what is causing extra tension, and things to not fit together well? It doesn't make sense now that I look back on it that they wouldn't use a counter sunk screw in that position under the backplate. It is definitely raised up and somewhat bent (and the screw is certainly tight)... though according to directions this is how it should be installed. (they didn't have a hole in the backplate for that screw so users are to install it under the plate? lol)


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> Just noticed from my pics, mine are the same way. Is this what is causing extra tension, and things to not fit together well? It doesn't make sense now that I look back on it that they wouldn't use a counter sunk screw in that position under the backplate. It is definitely raised up and somewhat bent (and the screw is certainly tight)... though according to directions this is how it should be installed. (they didn't have a hole in the backplate for that screw so users are to install it under the plate? lol)


I was just looking at that. Drill a hole!


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> Just noticed from my pics, mine are the same way. Is this what is causing extra tension, and things to not fit together well? It doesn't make sense now that I look back on it that they wouldn't use a counter sunk screw in that position under the backplate. It is definitely raised up and somewhat bent (and the screw is certainly tight)... though according to directions this is how it should be installed. (they didn't have a hole in the backplate for that screw so users are to install it under the plate? lol)


Andrew,

Any update on the 3-Way GTX-780 Classified numbers regarding temps and performance? I hope you ran some tests before switching to water-cooling(?).


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> Just noticed from my pics, mine are the same way. Is this what is causing extra tension, and things to not fit together well? It doesn't make sense now that I look back on it that they wouldn't use a counter sunk screw in that position under the backplate. It is definitely raised up and somewhat bent (and the screw is certainly tight)... though according to directions this is how it should be installed. (they didn't have a hole in the backplate for that screw so users are to install it under the plate? lol)


Ya that's what is causing the issue. It's driving me nuts. I spent 8 hours last night redoing everything and now I have to rip them out. I really don't like how these blocks and backplates installed at all. I can't wait to get some EK blocks on these things. The temps are great but now I am not sure if it's worth redoing. I would hate for the pcb to be permanently bent.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya that's what is causing the issue. It's driving me nuts. I spent 8 hours last night redoing everything and now I have to rip them out. I really don't like how these blocks and backplates installed at all. I can't wait to get some EK blocks on these things. The temps are great but now I am not sure if it's worth redoing. I would hate for the pcb to be permanently bent.


just take some time today to redo the backplates, when i first got my titans blocks i rushed super fast to get them on, realized i messed up the backplate and it was all warped like yours, went back, took my time. Looks perfect now


----------



## AndrewK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just take some time today to redo the backplates, when i first got my titans blocks i rushed super fast to get them on, realized i messed up the backplate and it was all warped like yours, went back, took my time. Looks perfect now


This is a different animal. I took my time and installed it properly. The flaw is in the design (at least this part of the issue is).


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> This is a different animal. I took my time and installed it properly. The flaw is in the design (at least this part of the issue is).


i recently installed two 780 classified hydro copper blocks and didnt run into the problems they are having with the backplate, maybe i just got lucky


----------



## AndrewK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i recently installed two 780 classified hydro copper blocks and didnt run into the problems they are having with the backplate, maybe i just got lucky


Did you follow instructions and install one of the longer silver screws into the back of the card before you install the backplate? Then you'll be having the same issue. I'm guessing the severity is just amplified because I have 3 cards.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> Did you follow instructions and install one of the longer silver screws into the back of the card before you install the backplate? Then you'll be having the same issue. I'm guessing the severity is just amplified because I have 3 cards.


i didnt follow the instructions for the classified block, i just assumed it was the same installation process as the titan block except different dimensions lol.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> Did you follow instructions and install one of the longer silver screws into the back of the card before you install the backplate? Then you'll be having the same issue. I'm guessing the severity is just amplified because I have 3 cards.


Your look really great and not as bad as mine. From your pics I don't see it as bad as mine. I guess you are realizing it because the sli bridge didn't fit right. Otherwise though your look amazing. It's amazing what cables can do. I spent so much money on really nice white custom cables when I had an all white theme. All the red liquid exploded out of my reservoir and dyed them all pink. I wonder if I could bleach them.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Your look really great and not as bad as mine. From your pics I don't see it as bad as mine. I guess you are realizing it because the sli bridge didn't fit right. Otherwise though your look amazing. It's amazing what cables can do. I spent so much money on really nice white custom cables when I had an all white theme. All the red liquid exploded out of my reservoir and dyed them all pink. I wonder if I could bleach them.


boil some white dye in a big pot, throw the cables/sleeve in.

or white out....lots and lots of white out...wal mart is having a back to school sale! quick go !


----------



## Cial00

Up and running today with my first loop









Did a quick Valley run. I'm loathe to run 3dmark because my CPU is meh for now - i7 960 @ 4.2.



1450 core, 7010 mem (skyn3t LN2 bios)

1.4 NVVDD, 1.65 FBVDD (Evbot)

Think I'm gonna order the Probe today so I can verify my voltages. Card got pretty hot at 1.4 NVVDD at load: was hitting close to 50c in Valley. I'm gonna continue to play with it off and on today.

GPUZ validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/65e8w/


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Up and running today with my first loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a quick Valley run. I'm loathe to run 3dmark because my CPU is meh for now - i7 960 @ 4.2.
> 
> 
> 
> 1450 core, 7010 mem (skyn3t LN2 bios)
> 
> 1.4 NVVDD, 1.65 FBVDD (Evbot)
> 
> Think I'm gonna order the Probe today so I can verify my voltages. Card got pretty hot at 1.4 NVVDD at load: was hitting close to 50c in Valley. I'm gonna continue to play with it off and on today.
> 
> GPUZ validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/65e8w/


You know all you have to do is Measure these two points with your multimeter!

EVGA-GTX-780-Classified-2 voltage points.jpg 114k .jpg file


----------



## trickeh2k

Oookay, just installed the new beta drivers. After that, every 3d application makes my screen go black and if I don't terminate it quickly it'll say "input not supported". Rolling back to previous didn't help. Complete uninstall didn't help. Re-installing Windows atm... Not how I planned to spend my evening!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> @ CallsignVega
> 2x 780 classy SLI: gpu1359 mem7200 on air.
> 
> 4770k @ 4600mhz
> 
> http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/13597200classysli.png.html
> 
> I have to test my 2x Titans with 1.3v aswell. How do I get 1.3v boss?


Sorry pal I just had to











3960X @ 4,7 GHz

780 classy SLI: gpu 1357 mem 7212 on air here to.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Oookay, just installed the new beta drivers. After that, every 3d application makes my screen go black and if I don't terminate it quickly it'll say "input not supported". Rolling back to previous didn't help. Complete uninstall didn't help. Re-installing Windows atm... Not how I planned to spend my evening!


That's balls mang... sorry to hear that bro would grind my gears too for sure


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> That's balls mang... sorry to hear that bro would grind my gears too for sure


Yeah... after re-rolling, un-installing drivers, video card i re-installed windows. Still same issue... whenever I try go full screen the monitor says it's out of range.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Oookay, just installed the new beta drivers. After that, every 3d application makes my screen go black and if I don't terminate it quickly it'll say "input not supported". Rolling back to previous didn't help. Complete uninstall didn't help. Re-installing Windows atm... Not how I planned to spend my evening!


Are you on a Korean monitor? You can't use the beta drivers right now. Nvidia said that issue will be fixed with the next Whql release


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> as promised
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4evhm/


Thanks, added.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nessarien*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I sold my Gtx 780 Acx Signatures last week and bought a Classified. I'd like to join aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zrd87/


Welcome, added.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Up and running today with my first loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a quick Valley run. I'm loathe to run 3dmark because my CPU is meh for now - i7 960 @ 4.2.
> 
> 
> 
> 1450 core, 7010 mem (skyn3t LN2 bios)
> 
> 1.4 NVVDD, 1.65 FBVDD (Evbot)
> 
> Think I'm gonna order the Probe today so I can verify my voltages. Card got pretty hot at 1.4 NVVDD at load: was hitting close to 50c in Valley. I'm gonna continue to play with it off and on today.
> 
> GPUZ validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/65e8w/


Welcome, added also.

Anyone who just posted pics I feel bad but I asked everyone else to post the gpuz so when you get a chance please do. Anyone who I missed please let me know.


----------



## Mydog

Sign me up to then, forgot to do the validation earlier.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uxhdf/


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just take some time today to redo the backplates, when i first got my titans blocks i rushed super fast to get them on, realized i messed up the backplate and it was all warped like yours, went back, took my time. Looks perfect now


I wish it were that easy. it requires draining a lot of my loop without a drain and disconnecting the cards from the mobo block and removing the crystal link and completely remounting both blocks and then put everything back together and re-fill the loop. After 8hrs. last night I want to have some fun. Now that I got home and saw it in person, it's not bad.

The backplate was made better for the stock cooler than the backplate. i was looking at stock photos and there is no screw in the front right corner when looking at a card installed with the air cooler. So the little black rubber piece on the bottom of the backplate fits right into the hole on the pcb. With the block you have to put a screw there under the backplate so the little black piece sits on top of the screw and raises the backplate. It doesn't happen anywhere else because all the rest of the screws go thru the backplate and are tight in each area and keep the backplate against the pcb. I think I just need to loosen some of the screws and maybe cut that black little rubber peice down. Then hopefully I wont notice it.

First I want to see if I can beat callsignvega's heaven score.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Sign me up to then, forgot to do the validation earlier.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uxhdf/


Thanks, added. Sorry to be annoying but I asked everyone else so it wouldn't be fair. Also we only have 32 owners. I want the list to get really big.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Are you on a Korean monitor? You can't use the beta drivers right now. Nvidia said that issue will be fixed with the next Whql release


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Are you on a Korean monitor? You can't use the beta drivers right now. Nvidia said that issue will be fixed with the next Whql release


Actually, yes. Remember now that you said it... Funny thing was, I was running the previous beta drivers with to issues. Strange, strange, strange... I "solved" it by rolling back to 320.49 and manually un-installed the physx-drivers and then re-installed 320.49 physx. Connected another monitor (Samsung) and tried to launch a game on it in 60hz. Worked. Switched back to set my Korean monitor as primary and launched, worked. Changed to 120hz, also worked.

AHRRRRG. I re-installed Windows because of this!


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks, added. Sorry to be annoying but I asked everyone else so it wouldn't be fair. Also we only have 32 owners. I want the list to get really big.


I think you've forgotten to add me. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/knpr8/


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Actually, yes. Remember now that you said it... Funny thing was, I was running the previous beta drivers with to issues. Strange, strange, strange... I "solved" it by rolling back to 320.49 and manually un-installed the physx-drivers and then re-installed 320.49 physx. Connected another monitor (Samsung) and tried to launch a game on it in 60hz. Worked. Switched back to set my Korean monitor as primary and launched, worked. Changed to 120hz, also worked.
> 
> AHRRRRG. I re-installed Windows because of this!


Ya I'm on Yamakasi Catleap right now running the 320.49 drivers myself. Anxiously waiting for the next WHQL release :/

edit - looks like the new drivers released today (aug 20) 326.80 might have fixed the Korean issue. Has anyone else tested them yet? I'm downloading/installing now.

source: http://120hz.net/showthread.php?3127-New-Nvidia-326.80-drivers-fix-black-screen-issue-on-Korean-1440P-panels.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> I think you've forgotten to add me. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/knpr8/


Sorry about that. I added you. Thanks for letting me know.

Also we still need a signature. I will try and make one.


----------



## strong island 1

.


----------



## Nemessss

is the MSI GTX 780 Lightning will beat the classified?

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2372/msi-gtx-780-lightning.html


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Ya I'm on Yamakasi Catleap right now running the 320.49 drivers myself. Anxiously waiting for the next WHQL release :/
> 
> edit - looks like the new drivers released today (aug 20) 326.80 might have fixed the Korean issue. Has anyone else tested them yet? I'm downloading/installing now.
> 
> source: http://120hz.net/showthread.php?3127-New-Nvidia-326.80-drivers-fix-black-screen-issue-on-Korean-1440P-panels.


Those where the beta drivers that f-ed up my screen. Previous beta drivers worked out just fine for me so I'd advice on staying away from them


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> is the MSI GTX 780 Lightning will beat the classified?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2372/msi-gtx-780-lightning.html


I think both cards are going to be amazing. I think it will all depend on the GK110 chip that you get and how high it overclocks. Both cards are using the same gpu and have very custom pcb's. The only thing we don't know is how high the voltage goes. Our cards go up to 1.5v which is a lot and enough for me. All in all I think the cards will be neck and neck and it will all depend on your gk110 sample. I bet some classified's will beat lightnings and some lightnings will beat classified's. In my opinion these are the only 2 780's to get right now. Especially the classified which is only $50 more than reference. That is such a small price to pay for unlocked voltage when comparing performance to reference. A lot of us are beating $1000 cards so the extra $50 is defeinitely worth it.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> You know all you have to do is Measure these two points with your multimeter!
> 
> EVGA-GTX-780-Classified-2 voltage points.jpg 114k .jpg file


How do you measure it with the back plate on tho? I'm a noob to using a multimeter


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Those where the beta drivers that f-ed up my screen. Previous beta drivers worked out just fine for me so I'd advice on staying away from them


I seem to be ok using the new drivers. I'm on the 27" Yamakasi Catleap 2b though (1440p)


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> How do you measure it with the back plate on tho? I'm a noob to using a multimeter


You can just put the VM leads on the readout points on the side of the card (next to the bios switch) if you have the backplate on. Basically the points on the top that he showed in that pick correspond to the pins on the side of the card. That's what I have been doing up to this point, but I bought the ProbeIT because I was tired of getting up and down out of my chair to touch the leads all the time lol.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> is the MSI GTX 780 Lightning will beat the classified?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2372/msi-gtx-780-lightning.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I think both cards are going to be amazing. I think it will all depend on the GK110 chip that you get and how high it overclocks. Both cards are using the same gpu and have very custom pcb's. The only thing we don't know is how high the voltage goes. Our cards go up to 1.5v which is a lot and enough for me. All in all I think the cards will be neck and neck and it will all depend on your gk110 sample. I bet some classified's will beat lightnings and some lightnings will beat classified's. In my opinion these are the only 2 780's to get right now. Especially the classified which is only $50 more than reference. That is such a small price to pay for unlocked voltage when comparing performance to reference. A lot of us are beating $1000 cards so the extra $50 is defeinitely worth it.


^ Pretty much this. They should be competitive, although the classified has definitely gotten a good lead out of the gate, the future Lightning owners will have a bit of catching up to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> How do you measure it with the back plate on tho? I'm a noob to using a multimeter


It would be tough with a backplate, you will want to make sure the probe doesn't contact it or any other connections while reading the voltage.
I normally solder in my voltage read points, I have killed a card probing voltages before so not a fan of going freehand with the probe.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> ^ Pretty much this. They should be competitive, although the classified has definitely gotten a good lead out of the gate, the future Lightning owners will have a bit of catching up to do.
> It would be tough with a backplate, you will want to make sure the probe doesn't contact it or any other connections while reading the voltage.
> I normally solder in my voltage read points, I have killed a card probing voltages before so not a fan of going freehand with the probe.


oooh yeah I'll just grab the Probe, i dont really want to risk it since I don't really know what I'm doing.

Speaking of which, does anyone have that picture of the Probe that has all of the leads labeled? Can't seem to find it

Any advice on a cheap multimeter? Guess I could roll down to Walmart and pick one up but wanted to see if there's a brand/model that people like.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> oooh yeah I'll just grab the Probe, i dont really want to risk it since I don't really know what I'm doing.
> 
> Speaking of which, does anyone have that picture of the Probe that has all of the leads labeled? Can't seem to find it
> 
> Any advice on a cheap multimeter? Guess I could roll down to Walmart and pick one up but wanted to see if there's a brand/model that people like.


I did the freehand probe for a while with no issues, until there was a big loud noise outside one day that made me jump. My hand with the probe moved, card shut down & the $650 gtx 295 never worked again.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Sorry pal I just had to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3960X @ 4,7 GHz
> 
> 780 classy SLI: gpu 1357 mem 7212 on air here to.


Awesome score. Congrats


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

I asked a couple of days ago but didnt see a response - Is there anywhere you can purchase the Hydro Copper blocks for the Classifieds outside EVGA's website? They wont ship to Aus and I want to get one....


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> is the MSI GTX 780 Lightning will beat the classified?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2372/msi-gtx-780-lightning.html


Some will, some won't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> oooh yeah I'll just grab the Probe, i dont really want to risk it since I don't really know what I'm doing.
> 
> Speaking of which, does anyone have that picture of the Probe that has all of the leads labeled? Can't seem to find it
> 
> Any advice on a cheap multimeter? Guess I could roll down to Walmart and pick one up but wanted to see if there's a brand/model that people like.


I like Fluke, but not sure how much you want to spend.


----------



## strong island 1

Wow the blocks and colder temps make such a huge difference. After just a few runs in valley I beat my titans. I think there is still a lot left. I was artifacting before in valley at 1359 with one of my cards. Just now in sli this run was with both cards at 1359 and memory at 7450, and not one artifact.
Classified sli -


This was my highest titan sli valley score absolutely maxed out. I basically just matched it with the classified's but they have a lot left. I have some other titan benchmarks saved so I can do a small comparison.

Titan sli-


This is a really good example of what it takes a classified to match a titan. The scores are the same.

The titans were running at -

1202mhz core 7200mhz memory.

The classified's -

1359 core 7450mhz memory.


----------



## EFD307




----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Wow the blocks and colder temps make such a huge difference. After just a few runs in valley I beat my titans. I think there is still a lot left. I was artifacting before in valley at 1359 with one of my cards. Just now in sli this run was with both cards at 1359 and memory at 7450, and not one artifact.
> Classified sli -
> 
> 
> This was my highest titan sli valley score absolutely maxed out. I basically just matched it with the classified's but they have a lot left. I have some other titan benchmarks saved so I can do a small comparison.
> 
> Titan sli-
> 
> 
> This is a really good example of what it takes a classified to match a titan. The scores are the same.
> 
> The titans were running at -
> 
> 1202mhz core 7200mhz memory.
> 
> The classified's -
> 
> 1359 core 7450mhz memory.


Crank it! I'm sitting stable 1400/7400 at 1.3 and 1.8 volts atm.

Voltage seems to increase exponentially after 1400 tho. I was able to pass Valley earlier at 1475 but I needed 1.42 from Evbot to do it. Temps in the low 50's haha. Gonna see if I can push it to 1500 tmrw.

On skyn3t bios btw


----------



## AndrewK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Crank it! I'm sitting stable 1400/7400 at 1.3 and 1.8 volts atm.
> 
> Voltage seems to increase exponentially after 1400 tho. I was able to pass Valley earlier at 1475 but I needed 1.42 from Evbot to do it. Temps in the low 50's haha. Gonna see if I can push it to 1500 tmrw.
> 
> On skyn3t bios btw


What defines stable to you? Valley is pretty much the easiest bench to pass with unstable clocks. Have you tested anything else?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Wow the blocks and colder temps make such a huge difference. After just a few runs in valley I beat my titans. I think there is still a lot left. I was artifacting before in valley at 1359 with one of my cards. Just now in sli this run was with both cards at 1359 and memory at 7450, and not one artifact.
> Classified sli -
> 
> 
> This was my highest titan sli valley score absolutely maxed out. I basically just matched it with the classified's but they have a lot left. I have some other titan benchmarks saved so I can do a small comparison.
> 
> Titan sli-
> 
> 
> This is a really good example of what it takes a classified to match a titan. The scores are the same.
> 
> The titans were running at -
> 
> 1202mhz core 7200mhz memory.
> 
> The classified's -
> 
> 1359 core 7450mhz memory.


Just remember though if you put the titans at 1.3v, you can get them to around 1300 core, so going by your comparison you would need to get the classifieds to around 1460 to match. So anyone on water classifieds able to push upwards of 1500 yet?


----------



## trickeh2k

It's a bit early too say yet, but it seems as my card is a bit hot. This weekend I will install my new psu with is modular (thank god) and i will also re-arrange my psu fan and do some serious cable management as well. BUT, if the temps are still as high as they are now, wc is probably the way to go. Since i've never done that before, what would be the best option to consider in terms of value and price?

This is my case http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view_item/id/5298949

If my case is too small for any decent radiator to fit, please advice on any other. Thx in advance!


----------



## SomeSoldier

Could always strap your rad to the top or back of your case.


----------



## jumbaii

Hi guys, I just received today my GTX 780 classified and I'm impressed by his huge potentiel.

I reached 1371Mhz on GPU and overclocked the memory by adding +500Mhz, no artefact but the temperature will incredibly increase

Please find my results on Valley, with a i7 3770k @ 4.2GHz

http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=548&u=12013794

Sorry for the language mistakes, I'm not an english native speaker


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumbaii*
> 
> Hi guys, I just received today my GTX 780 classified and I'm impressed by his huge potentiel.
> 
> I reached 1371Mhz on GPU and overclocked the memory by adding +500Mhz, no artefact but the temperature will incredibly increase
> 
> Please find my results on Valley, with a i7 3770k @ 4.2GHz
> 
> http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=548&u=12013794
> 
> Sorry for the language mistakes, I'm not an english native speaker


Screenshot is to small. What is your Valley score?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomeSoldier*
> 
> Could always strap your rad to the top or back of your case.


Not possible, my computer is close to a wall and it would be impossible to fit it on the top considering the desktop i use for my computer. I also don't want it externally, I'd like to keep it inside so that I have as little noise as possible.


----------



## SomeSoldier

I have my rad on the back of my case and I can barely hear the fans.


----------



## jumbaii

Sorry for the picture size

Hope it's better


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumbaii*
> 
> Sorry for the picture size
> 
> Hope it's better


Two questions, first... why have them linked? And secondly, why have it at 95 degrees since the card begins to throttle at 80?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just remember though if you put the titans at 1.3v, you can get them to around 1300 core, so going by your comparison you would need to get the classifieds to around 1460 to match. So anyone on water classifieds able to push upwards of 1500 yet?


You also have to remember that was my third run last night and then I fell asleep. These cards are going to go much further. Plus I know 1 of them is much better so once I reach max in sli I will un-sync and adjust the better card.

Also I am not trying to put down the titans in any way. I spent about $2500 on my titans with the blocks and I was always defending them. I just thought it would be interesting to show a comparison. I have 3dmark firestrike and 3dmark 11 scores saved so I am going to do some more comparisons tonight. I think it really showed just how beastly the titans are. But also my Classified's were only at 1.35v. I still have up to 1.5v and now that my temps are lower I can try to go even higher. Even at 1.35v they were staying right at about 35c.

Now I can finally put all my rad space to good use. 2 highly overvolted classified's and a 1.45v-1.6v 3930k create a lot of heat.

I am so excited my maximus vi impact just got here. After having such a huge computer I can't wait to build something small.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Two questions, first... why have them linked? And secondly, why have it at 95 degrees since the card begins to throttle at 80?


He is running a custom VBIOS, so he has no throttle at 80c.


----------



## jumbaii

the bios is modified to reach this power target


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> He is running a custom VBIOS, so he has no throttle at 80c.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumbaii*
> 
> the bios is modified to reach this power target


OH SNAP!









Which one btw?


----------



## jumbaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> OH SNAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one btw?


Nvidia GTX 780 VBIOS 'OC edition' (techinferno)

- Version 80.10.3A.00.80 - (EVGA Classified)
- disabled boost 2.0
- 3d voltage adjustable, overvolting and undervolting possible
- Default power target 440W


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> What defines stable to you? Valley is pretty much the easiest bench to pass with unstable clocks. Have you tested anything else?


Gaming stable in this case. I passed 3dmark and Heaven and played several hours of BF3. No driver crashes or artifacts.


----------



## jumbaii

Guy's, does anyone have the link for EVGA 80.10.3A.10.80 bios, I deleted mine and replace it by 80.10.3A.00.80 which is less performing in boost (1046 VS 1150 for the 80.10.3A.10.80)

Thank's


----------



## Mydog

Has anyone with confirmed Elpida memory in their cards got above 1800 MHz or even 1600 MHz?
Trying to help a friend, he can't get more than 1500 MHz on his memory.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Has anyone with confirmed Elpida memory in their cards got above 1800 MHz or even 1600 MHz?
> Trying to help a friend, he can't get more than 1500 MHz on his memory.


pretty sure mine is Elpida since I bought the 780 HC (blocked installed). I'm at 1800 right now (1.8voltage). I'm under water tho.


----------



## Cial00

So been messing around a bit today. Was able to pass Valley at 1500 core but crazy amount of artifacts, and 3dmark crashed instantly. Very similar issue at 1450, got about halfway through 3dmark before a crash. Currently experimenting with 1435 - seems much more stable.

Running 1.5volts via Evbot


----------



## AndrewK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> So been messing around a bit today. Was able to pass Valley at 1500 core but crazy amount of artifacts, and 3dmark crashed instantly. Very similar issue at 1450, got about halfway through 3dmark before a crash. Currently experimenting with 1435 - seems much more stable.
> 
> Running 1.5volts via Evbot


1. What temps are you getting @ 1.5v and 1500mhz?
2. Have you tried that without any memory overclock or voltage boost? If the hard limit on the card is 1.5v to the core, this is likely hitting an overall limit with overcurrent protection.
3. Are you using a DMM and can you read what voltage the card is actually getting at 1.5v evbot?
4. Have you tried giving a bit more PCIE voltage?
5. How are you overclocking your CPU? Any bclock or straight multi?
6. Have you tried maxing out more mhz from a lower voltage (like getting to 1500 on <1.5vcore?)

ty









edit: also, is the backplate screaming hot? May need some additional cooling on the back side of teh card.


----------



## SomeSoldier

You can add me to the list. EVGA GTX 770 Classified - water cooled

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cnxq5/


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> 1. What temps are you getting @ 1.5v and 1500mhz?
> 2. Have you tried that without any memory overclock or voltage boost? If the hard limit on the card is 1.5v to the core, this is likely hitting an overall limit with overcurrent protection.
> 3. Are you using a DMM and can you read what voltage the card is actually getting at 1.5v evbot?
> 4. Have you tried giving a bit more PCIE voltage?
> 5. How are you overclocking your CPU? Any bclock or straight multi?
> 6. Have you tried maxing out more mhz from a lower voltage (like getting to 1500 on <1.5vcore?)
> 
> ty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: also, is the backplate screaming hot? May need some additional cooling on the back side of teh card.


1. edit - check post below

2. I haven't, will try that next

3. No

4. Yes: currently at 1.114 in Evbot

5. Multi @ 23, Bclock at 183

6. Experimenting with this now

7. Yes Backplate is hot, but I wouldn't say screaming hot. My ambient is also 21c with the side panel off my case though.

So I just finished a run of Valley @ 1425, 7708 - score of 3501. Pretty happy about that considering my CPU is so old











I also just ordered parts for a new build that I'll be putting together next week. Just a 2500k w/ the ASrock Extreme 6 but I'm hoping I'll see less of a bottleneck with my CPU.


----------



## AndrewK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> 1. Around 50c (48-53 or so) I'm using a Swiftech triple 120mm fan rad cooling just the CPU and the Classy.
> 
> 2. I haven't, will try that next
> 
> 3. No
> 
> 4. Yes: currently at 1.114 in Evbot
> 
> 5. Multi @ 23, Bclock at 183
> 
> 6. Experimenting with this now
> 
> 7. Yes Backplate is hot, but I wouldn't say screaming hot. My ambient is also 21c with the side panel off my case though.
> 
> So I just finished a run of Valley @ 1425, 7708 - score of 3501. Pretty happy about that considering my CPU is so old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just ordered parts for a new build that I'll be putting together next week. Just a 2500k w/ the ASrock Extreme 6 but I'm hoping I'll see less of a bottleneck with my CPU.


Thank you for the detailed info! I know bclock can mess with PCIE quite a bit, which is why often people will stability test with straight multi OCing if possible. Looking forward to see your testing progress.


----------



## Cial00

So doing some more testing using 3dMark11:


Testing 1.5v core revealed that it is indeed hitting the power limit (skn3t bios) and starts throttling when you are going for clocks at 1300+. 1.5v is just not feasible on water (at least for my loop). So disregard earlier what I said about 1.5v - was not noticing that I was throttling.

1450 - 1500 core starts giving a lot of artifacts. I wasn't able to pass 3DMark11 at any voltages (including 1.5v when it starts throttling) without a driver crash. This is with default memory clock and voltage. It's just not gonna happen.

1.4875 was the highest I could get without throttling. Even then my temps were approaching 60c - which is just ridiculously hot on water.

1400core seems to be the "sweet spot" in regards to power. I'm able to sit pretty at 1400 with 1.35 classy controller or EVBOT and still OC my memory up to 7500-7700.
As I don't have a multimeter I'm not able to verify exact voltages. I was only using EVBot. However in my opinion, I just don't see the advantage of going above 1400 for every day gaming. I might play around with 1425 but I'm not sure it's really worth having to sacrifice memory overclock & water temp.

Anyone else on water with similar conclusions?


----------



## sticks435

My bet is you were anywhere from .015 to .07 volts above what evbot was set to. I have a DMM and at 1.2500 volts in the Classified tool, it was reading from 1.26 all the way to 1.32 depending on load etc. Just looking from left to right in a game would cause it to jump up and down.


----------



## AndrewK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> So doing some more testing using 3dMark11:
> 
> 
> Testing 1.5v core revealed that it is indeed hitting the power limit (skn3t bios) and starts throttling when you are going for clocks at 1300+. 1.5v is just not feasible on water (at least for my loop). So disregard earlier what I said about 1.5v - was not noticing that I was throttling.
> 
> 1450 - 1500 core starts giving a lot of artifacts. I wasn't able to pass 3DMark11 at any voltages (including 1.5v when it starts throttling) without a driver crash. This is with default memory clock and voltage. It's just not gonna happen.
> 
> 1.4875 was the highest I could get without throttling. Even then my temps were approaching 60c - which is just ridiculously hot on water.
> 
> 1400core seems to be the "sweet spot" in regards to power. I'm able to sit pretty at 1400 with 1.35 classy controller or EVBOT and still OC my memory up to 7500-7700.
> As I don't have a multimeter I'm not able to verify exact voltages. I was only using EVBot. However in my opinion, I just don't see the advantage of going above 1400 for every day gaming. I might play around with 1425 but I'm not sure it's really worth having to sacrifice memory overclock & water temp.
> 
> Anyone else on water with similar conclusions?


What did your card boost out of the box? I'll be finishing my GPU loop with 3x classies on a 480mm rad Friday and will report back findings.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> What did your card boost out of the box? I'll be finishing my GPU loop with 3x classies on a 480mm rad Friday and will report back findings.


Really don't remember lol. Pretty sure it was around 1160. I installed it with the LN2 bios switch already flipped, didn't even bother putting it in with stock bios. Then I pretty much immediately flashed skyn3t's









79.5% Asic

Awesome! Looking forward to more WC results


----------



## Menthol

What I have noticed with a DVM is with EVBOT set at 1.45 volts the card will boost the voltage to as much as 1.5 volts, set at 1.5 volts will boost to 1.59 volts when benching, my cards get much hotter than any card I have ever owned, my water chiller cannot keep up with them. I currently am using a single loop with 2 D5 pumps in series to water chiller to VRM block to CPU block to 2 Classifieds in parallel to a 360 Rad back to pumps.
I can make one or two benchmark runs before I have to stop and let the chiller bring the temps back down, have not tried Skyn3ts bios yet, I have just been updating all my 3D benchmark runs on hwbot before everyone else with Classifieds beat me to it so I haven't been looking for ideal voltage for frequency just max volts and highest ooverclock to complete a bench runs


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> 1. What temps are you getting @ 1.5v and 1500mhz?
> 2. Have you tried that without any memory overclock or voltage boost? If the hard limit on the card is 1.5v to the core, this is likely hitting an overall limit with overcurrent protection.
> 3. Are you using a DMM and can you read what voltage the card is actually getting at 1.5v evbot?
> 4. Have you tried giving a bit more PCIE voltage?
> 5. How are you overclocking your CPU? Any bclock or straight multi?
> 6. Have you tried maxing out more mhz from a lower voltage (like getting to 1500 on <1.5vcore?)
> 
> ty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: also, is the backplate screaming hot? May need some additional cooling on the back side of teh card.


I've asked twice about info on your Tri-SLI Classy on air and you've dodged answering them. Now, all of a sudden, you have plenty of questions for someone else.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> So doing some more testing using 3dMark11:
> 
> 
> Testing 1.5v core revealed that it is indeed hitting the power limit (skn3t bios) and starts throttling when you are going for clocks at 1300+. 1.5v is just not feasible on water (at least for my loop). So disregard earlier what I said about 1.5v - was not noticing that I was throttling.
> 
> 1450 - 1500 core starts giving a lot of artifacts. I wasn't able to pass 3DMark11 at any voltages (including 1.5v when it starts throttling) without a driver crash. This is with default memory clock and voltage. It's just not gonna happen.
> 
> 1.4875 was the highest I could get without throttling. Even then my temps were approaching 60c - which is just ridiculously hot on water.
> 
> 1400core seems to be the "sweet spot" in regards to power. I'm able to sit pretty at 1400 with 1.35 classy controller or EVBOT and still OC my memory up to 7500-7700.
> As I don't have a multimeter I'm not able to verify exact voltages. I was only using EVBot. However in my opinion, I just don't see the advantage of going above 1400 for every day gaming. I might play around with 1425 but I'm not sure it's really worth having to sacrifice memory overclock & water temp.
> 
> Anyone else on water with similar conclusions?


60 C for a water block? Holy Toledo not sure how long a chip would last that hot with that much current put through it. I imagine most cards will reasonably top out around 1400-1425 MHz in the 1.35-1.4v range under water.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 60 C for a water block? Holy Toledo not sure how long a chip would last that hot with that much current put through it. I imagine most cards will reasonably top out around 1400-1425 MHz in the 1.35-1.4v range under water.


Yep. Not going over 1.4 anymore. I'm actually running a stable 1.3volts @ 1400 core right now (temps just reach 40c on load). 1450 is stable just below 1.4 (although some artifacts occur)

Also I just finished benching a really high Valley run. Who say's Elpida memory sucks?











1450 core / 3947 mem (7894)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Yep. Not going over 1.4 anymore. I'm actually running a stable 1.3volts @ 1400 core right now (temps just reach 40c on load).
> 
> Also I just finished benching a really high Valley run. Who say's Elpida memory sucks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1450 core / 3947 mem (7894)


how do you know if you have elpida? did you removed the stock block to check it out ?

dang love those score


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> how do you know if you have elpida? did you removed the stock block to check it out ?
> 
> dang love those score


I don't 100% know as I haven't removed the block. But I'm assuming since I bought the Hydro Copper version of the Classy, that my batch was long after the Samsung shortage. I believe anything purchased on or after July 30th from EVGA's site will be Elpida. Although I'm not 100% certain.

Btw thanks again for making the bios bro


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> I don't 100% know as I haven't removed the block. But I'm assuming since I bought the Hydro Copper version of the Classy, that my batch was long after the Samsung shortage. I believe anything purchased on or after July 30th from EVGA's site will be Elpida. Although I'm not 100% certain.
> 
> Btw thanks again for making the bios bro


not a problem







. You may got lucky getting it with samsung dunno so we only guess it for now. so my vbios put you in the #2 place single card hunm. skyn3t is doing it right i guess








+rep


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Yep. Not going over 1.4 anymore. I'm actually running a stable 1.3volts @ 1400 core right now (temps just reach 40c on load). 1450 is stable just below 1.4 (although some artifacts occur)
> 
> Also I just finished benching a really high Valley run. Who say's Elpida memory sucks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1450 core / 3947 mem (7894)


Wow sick score. These cards are amazing.


----------



## pharma57

I wonder if the warm temperatures are occurring with the 326.41 or later drivers? Supposedly there was a fix for the custom VRM in the 326.41 and newer drivers.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> I don't 100% know as I haven't removed the block. But I'm assuming since I bought the Hydro Copper version of the Classy, that my batch was long after the Samsung shortage. I believe anything purchased on or after July 30th from EVGA's site will be Elpida. Although I'm not 100% certain.


I think only a few cards in Europe are showing up with Samsung modules since their shipment took so long. I actually like my Elpida memory!


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

Where can I get my hands on a modified bios 3A revision of cards?


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> So doing some more testing using 3dMark11:
> 
> 
> Testing 1.5v core revealed that it is indeed hitting the power limit (skn3t bios) and starts throttling when you are going for clocks at 1300+. 1.5v is just not feasible on water (at least for my loop). So disregard earlier what I said about 1.5v - was not noticing that I was throttling.
> 
> 1450 - 1500 core starts giving a lot of artifacts. I wasn't able to pass 3DMark11 at any voltages (including 1.5v when it starts throttling) without a driver crash. This is with default memory clock and voltage. It's just not gonna happen.
> 
> 1.4875 was the highest I could get without throttling. Even then my temps were approaching 60c - which is just ridiculously hot on water.
> 
> 1400core seems to be the "sweet spot" in regards to power. I'm able to sit pretty at 1400 with 1.35 classy controller or EVBOT and still OC my memory up to 7500-7700.
> As I don't have a multimeter I'm not able to verify exact voltages. I was only using EVBot. However in my opinion, I just don't see the advantage of going above 1400 for every day gaming. I might play around with 1425 but I'm not sure it's really worth having to sacrifice memory overclock & water temp.
> 
> Anyone else on water with similar conclusions?


I can hit 1411 on air and 1.3volts so when i get it on water im sure i cane get to 1500 with less than 1.5 volts


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> I can hit 1411 on air and 1.3volts so when i get it on water im sure i cane get to 1500 with less than 1.5 volts


You can for sure. Problem is you run into artifacts/instability going past 1450 (even 1430s are iffy). I could not pass 3dmark at any voltage going above 1450. I highly doubt it's possible to have something stable longterm over 1450 on a standard loop.

However, results may vary so I'll be interested to see once more people get blocks on.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Yep. Not going over 1.4 anymore. I'm actually running a stable 1.3volts @ 1400 core right now (temps just reach 40c on load). 1450 is stable just below 1.4 (although some artifacts occur)
> 
> Also I just finished benching a really high Valley run. Who say's Elpida memory sucks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1450 core / 3947 mem (7894)


Very nice!


----------



## trippinonprozac

Just finished installing my Classy and so far so good! Just running the stock bios and have passed 3dmark 11 and other benchmarks at 1293mhz core @ stock 1.162v.

Screenshot


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Just finished installing my Classy and so far so good! Just running the stock bios and have passed 3dmark 11 and other benchmarks at 1293mhz core @ stock 1.162v.
> 
> Screenshot


Nice! That was as high as I could go on stock as well. Did pass 1302 with 175 on the mem, but it had artifacts at the end of first and second part.


----------



## SomeSoldier

I did a search but didn't see anything about this. EVGA card owners, we have a double bios built into our cards. Sweet, can load a custom bios and keep the stock in the first spot.

Link:
http://www.evga.com/articles/00767/


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomeSoldier*
> 
> I did a search but didn't see anything about this. EVGA card owners, we have a double bios built into our cards. Sweet, can load a custom bios and keep the stock in the first spot.
> 
> Link:
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00767/


Yep. There is a switch on the card that allows you to choose LN2 bios or standard bios.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yep. There is a switch on the card that allows you to choose LN2 bios or standard bios.


When you downloaded that thing an ran it, it also flashed the card... Did it flash the LN2 BIOS? I noticed it was a different version after the flash. Haven't tried the secondary BIOS yet...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> When you downloaded that thing an ran it, it also flashed the card... Did it flash the LN2 BIOS? I noticed it was a different version after the flash. Haven't tried the secondary BIOS yet...


I flashed the LN2 bios yes. The standard bios is still like it was from the factory.


----------



## rbrenner87

Installed my new hydro copper water block last night. Followed the instructions, but after I noticed a very minor bend like strong island 1 described earlier.

Took it all apart and re installed the block and back plate and there appears to be a slight bend again with them both on.

On a positive note...

Was pleasantly surprised when I saw that I had Samsung memory and not Elpida.

Card was purchased on 8/7/2013.


----------



## AndrewK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbrenner87*
> 
> Installed my new hydro copper water block last night. Followed the instructions, but after I noticed a very minor bend like strong island 1 described earlier.
> 
> Took it all apart and re installed the block and back plate and there appears to be a slight bend again with them both on.
> 
> On a positive note...
> 
> Was pleasantly surprised when I saw that I had Samsung memory and not Elpida.
> 
> Card was purchased on 8/7/2013.


Was the bend in the block, and did it affect the installation?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I flashed the LN2 bios yes. The standard bios is still like it was from the factory.


I don't think you understood me. I didn't flip the switch, so I was still running the first "slot". What I was wondering was if the secondary slot already HAD the LN2 bios on it and if flashing slot 1 (as I did now) just changed it so that I had two LN2 "standard" bioses?


----------



## rbrenner87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> Was the bend in the block, and did it affect the installation?


Block and back plate appeared straight before I installed them the first time as well as when I took it apart and redid everything.

Not sure if its a design issue or what. I tested loosening all the screws a bit as well to check and make sure they weren't too tight. Looked about the same.

Its very minor so I am not overly concerned. I just wanted to comment on my experience last night when I saw strong island 1's posting.

I'll be flushing blocks and radiators & leak testing plumbing tonight so I may not be able to fire up the system back up until tomorrow evening.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbrenner87*
> 
> Block and back plate appeared straight before I installed them the first time as well as when I took it apart and redid everything.
> 
> Not sure if its a design issue or what. I tested loosening all the screws a bit as well to check and make sure they weren't too tight. Looked about the same.
> 
> Its very minor so I am not overly concerned. I just wanted to comment on my experience last night when I saw strong island 1's posting.
> 
> I'll be flushing blocks and radiators & leak testing plumbing tonight so I may not be able to fire up the system back up until tomorrow evening.


Ya it happened to both my cards. I think the backplate bending up slightly gives the illusion the whole card is bent. it's really just the top backplate. I am convinced it's because one screw goes under backplate and one over. I was looking at pictures of the hydrocopper cards and they don't have the same problem. It looks like both long screws go thru the backplate on the hydrocopper version. It looks like we bought backplates that were also made to work with the stock cooler. The stock cooler doesn't need a screw in one corner. So if you buy everything separately you will have to put one screw under the backplate and one thru the backplate which obviously causes some issues. Plus there is a little black rubber peice that goes right thru the pcb using the stock cooler. But once you install the waterblock there is now a screw in that hole so the black rubber piece sits on top of the screw and makes the backplate bend up. I might try and remove the black piece of rubber. So people who buy hydrocopper versions wont have this problem and people who buy everything separately will.

Can someone who bought the hydrocopper version let me know if the 2 screws on the right side when looking at the card installed both go thru the backplate?

it looks like there are 2 versions of the backplate. One to work with the stock cooler and waterblock and one that works with just the waterblock. It's only a one hole difference but it makes a big difference. I guess this is a reason to get the HC version. Or we could drill our own hole in the backplate.

But like you said I am not overly concerned. It's a little interesting though. My cards are running amazingly cold. It is a little annoying though because I was really trying to perfect my rig and it bothers me a little bit.

Hopefully EK will either make their block work better with EVGA's backplate or make there own backplate.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Has anyone with confirmed Elpida memory in their cards got above 1800 MHz or even 1600 MHz?
> Trying to help a friend, he can't get more than 1500 MHz on his memory.


Nothing wrong with the Elpida memory on my card. Does 7Ghz with 1.6(stock)-1.61v. Haven't had much time to do any further pushing though. But 7Ghz hasn't crashed for me yet. Will hopefully get around to pushing it further this weekend.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> I don't think you understood me. I didn't flip the switch, so I was still running the first "slot". What I was wondering was if the secondary slot already HAD the LN2 bios on it and if flashing slot 1 (as I did now) just changed it so that I had two LN2 "standard" bioses?


My card actually shipped with the switch flipped to the LN2 bios. But if you flashed the standard bios with the LN2 bios, then you have two LN2 bios'. No big deal though.


----------



## CallsignVega

UPS just dropped off two Hydro Copper 780 Classifieds and an EVBot, you guys think I should open them? They would need to run like 1500 MHz to top my 1.3v Titan's.









Tempting!


----------



## Lagpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> UPS just dropped off two Hydro Copper 780 Classifieds and an EVBot, you guys think I should open them? They would need to run like 1500 MHz to top my 1.3v Titan's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tempting!


Do it. Take pics. Post results....


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> UPS just dropped off two Hydro Copper 780 Classifieds and an EVBot, you guys think I should open them? They would need to run like 1500 MHz to top my 1.3v Titan's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tempting!


It is going to be tough to top your Titans, but you know the Classifieds will last longer with all the abuse you are doing!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> It is going to be tough to top your Titans, but you know the Classifieds will last longer with all the abuse you are doing!


Ya, I was thinking about that. Really, the GPU chip itself on the Classified takes a larger beating needing 1.4-1.5v for these super high clocks. It's the Titan's power section that takes a beating while the Classifieds could last forever at those power levels. I don't worry either way really as I always upgrade when something faster comes out.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> It is going to be tough to top your Titans, but you know the Classifieds will last longer with all the abuse you are doing!


hardware never lasts very long for enthusiasts anyway. So not really that important


----------



## Scorpion667

So are there any 780 Classy HC (+ backplate) owners who's samples are not warped/bent in some way? That's pretty much the only thing stopping me from pulling the trigger...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I don't worry either way really as I always upgrade when something faster comes out.


Where to I sign up to be a Military Instructor Pilot? =(


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> So are there any 780 Classy HC (+ backplate) owners who's samples are not warped/bent in some way? That's pretty much the only thing stopping me from pulling the trigger...
> Where to I sign up to be a Military Instructor Pilot? =(


Ya the backplate comes with the hydrocopper version and if you look at photos on the right side of the card there are 2 holes which means both screws go thru the backplate. I bought block and backplate separate and you can see on the right side there is only one hole thru the backplate. The other screw on that side goes under the backplate. This is the only way evga could have sold the backplate for both the stock cooler and people who purchase hydrocopper block separately. Because if you notice the stock cooler does not have a screw in the place I am talking about but it needs to be there while using a block. They should have either just made a screw hole there thru the backplate which would be empty with the stock cooler or offered 2 versions of the backplate. I could be totally wrong but hopefully someone with the HC version can confirm if there are 2 holes on the right side. One in each corner of the top of the backplate above the power connector side. It makes a big difference with how snug the backplate sits on the card.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya it happened to both my cards. I think the backplate bending up slightly gives the illusion the whole card is bent. it's really just the top backplate. I am convinced it's because one screw goes under backplate and one over. I was looking at pictures of the hydrocopper cards and they don't have the same problem. It looks like both long screws go thru the backplate on the hydrocopper version. It looks like we bought backplates that were also made to work with the stock cooler. The stock cooler doesn't need a screw in one corner. So if you buy everything separately you will have to put one screw under the backplate and one thru the backplate which obviously causes some issues. Plus there is a little black rubber peice that goes right thru the pcb using the stock cooler. But once you install the waterblock there is now a screw in that hole so the black rubber piece sits on top of the screw and makes the backplate bend up. I might try and remove the black piece of rubber. So people who buy hydrocopper versions wont have this problem and people who buy everything separately will.
> 
> Can someone who bought the hydrocopper version let me know if the 2 screws on the right side when looking at the card installed both go thru the backplate?
> 
> it looks like there are 2 versions of the backplate. One to work with the stock cooler and waterblock and one that works with just the waterblock. It's only a one hole difference but it makes a big difference. I guess this is a reason to get the HC version. Or we could drill our own hole in the backplate.
> 
> But like you said I am not overly concerned. It's a little interesting though. My cards are running amazingly cold. It is a little annoying though because I was really trying to perfect my rig and it bothers me a little bit.
> 
> Hopefully EK will either make their block work better with EVGA's backplate or make there own backplate.


Do these help? Tough to get a good angle since I have a small case... I have the HC version. It looks like the screws in question do go through.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya the backplate comes with the hydrocopper version and if you look at photos on the right side of the card there are 2 holes which means both screws go thru the backplate. I bought block and backplate separate and you can see on the right side there is only one hole thru the backplate. The other screw on that side goes under the backplate. This is the only way evga could have sold the backplate for both the stock cooler and people who purchase hydrocopper block separately. Because if you notice the stock cooler does not have a screw in the place I am talking about but it needs to be there while using a block. They should have either just made a screw hole there thru the backplate which would be empty with the stock cooler or offered 2 versions of the backplate. I could be totally wrong but hopefully someone with the HC version can confirm if there are 2 holes on the right side. One in each corner of the top of the backplate above the power connector side. It makes a big difference with how snug the backplate sits on the card.


I just didn't install that one screw and all is fine mate


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I just didn't install that one screw and all is fine mate


Which screw are you talking about ???? Can you post a picture ????

I am going to install my waterblock this weekend ..... And would love some guidance regarding this whole bending issue


----------



## trippinonprozac

Is there anyway to set voltage higher than 1.2v permanently on the Classifieds or do you have to use the Classified overvolt tool each time you restart your computer?


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> UPS just dropped off two Hydro Copper 780 Classifieds and an EVBot, you guys think I should open them? They would need to run like 1500 MHz to top my 1.3v Titan's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tempting!


Send them back and give your titans 1.36v


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Is there anyway to set voltage higher than 1.2v permanently on the Classifieds or do you have to use the Classified overvolt tool each time you restart your computer?


nope :/ You can use profiles with the EVBot though, makes it a little quicker to reload settings


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> nope :/ You can use profiles with the EVBot though, makes it a little quicker to reload settings


Im not using the bot, simply using the software overclock tool.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Do these help? Tough to get a good angle since I have a small case... I have the HC version. It looks like the screws in question do go through.


it looks like I am wrong. You bought the hydrocopper version right, and didn't install block. You have the same bend and also there is no screw hole where I am talking about. Lets say you place the card on a table with the backplate up and the fittings facing you. It's the screw in the very corner right above the power connectors. it's the corner closest to you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I just didn't install that one screw and all is fine mate


Which one. The one above the backplate or the one under it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Which screw are you talking about ???? Can you post a picture ????
> 
> I am going to install my waterblock this weekend ..... And would love some guidance regarding this whole bending issue


Basically the one in the corner right above the 8 pin power connectors. It goes under the backplate when the screw on the other side goes thru the backplate. it causes a little funny bend. it's really not a big deal and it looks like all versions of the backplate are the same. I know it sounds wierd but you will see what I am talking about when reading instructions. There are 2 long screws. You must install one before you put the backplate on and the other one goes on after the backplate is on. it's wierd but it's because of the stock cooler not having a screw hole in that place.

Hopefully Menthol can tell us which screw he left out. I must say the performance of my blocks are amazing. I had 2 titans on this same loop which should run cooler but these card are idling at 19c and only getting up to about 35c at full load. Those are amazing temps especially with 1.35v.


----------



## Menthol

I left the screw out in the corner where the back plate has the little rubber bumper that would be on top of the screw and make the corner bend up, the long silver screw


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> My card actually shipped with the switch flipped to the LN2 bios. But if you flashed the standard bios with the LN2 bios, then you have two LN2 bios'. No big deal though.


Not sure, but I think that was the case with mine to... It had PT adjustable to 115%, so that should have been that version, right? However, the bios on their homepage for dual was different than the one it shipped with. Haven't checked the secondary slot yet


----------



## CallsignVega

Ugg, newegg trying to charge me $320 restocking fee om unopened classofieds. Sent em an email. If they don't budge, i guess I will install them and put them through the ringer.


----------



## AndrewK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ugg, newegg trying to charge me $320 restocking fee om unopened classofieds. Sent em an email. If they don't budge, i guess I will install them and put them through the ringer.


Newegg. Not even once.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ugg, newegg trying to charge me $320 restocking fee om unopened classofieds. Sent em an email. If they don't budge, i guess I will install them and put them through the ringer.


Yeah. But, what did you expect? Newegg can be pricks about restocking fees. If I am not sure if I want to keep something, I always buy from Amazon.


----------



## jimrun

UPS usually gives you 1 day to refuse the package, even after it's been delivered - might be worth a call to UPS to find out if this might apply ...
... might depend on whether you have opened the shipping carton or not - or, if you can rebox it well enough.

The egg doesn't charge a restocking fee on a refusal of delivery order --- not usually anyway ...
I've called to try to change an order that is already in the shipping status _(in the "order can't be changed" status)_ ...
... & they've told me to just refuse the delivery, & that results in a 100% credit when they get it back.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya the backplate comes with the hydrocopper version and if you look at photos on the right side of the card there are 2 holes which means both screws go thru the backplate. I bought block and backplate separate and you can see on the right side there is only one hole thru the backplate. The other screw on that side goes under the backplate. This is the only way evga could have sold the backplate for both the stock cooler and people who purchase hydrocopper block separately. Because if you notice the stock cooler does not have a screw in the place I am talking about but it needs to be there while using a block. They should have either just made a screw hole there thru the backplate which would be empty with the stock cooler or offered 2 versions of the backplate. I could be totally wrong but hopefully someone with the HC version can confirm if there are 2 holes on the right side. One in each corner of the top of the backplate above the power connector side. It makes a big difference with how snug the backplate sits on the card.


EVGA Classified 780GTX page shows this screenshot which DOES have the backplate hole (top left) which you are referring to, where as I have yet to see any in the wild that have it. False advertising?



I wouldn't mind buying the swiftech Komodo backplate instead, since it's the same block and should be compatible, but it's only sold with the block itself AFAIK. I might just buy a regular 780 Classy then the Swiftech block in that case. Looks over designed (thick) which is pretty sweet.


----------



## AndrewK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> EVGA Classified 780GTX page shows this screenshot which DOES have the backplate hole (top left) which you are referring to, where as I have yet to see any in the wild that have it. False advertising?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind buying the swiftech Komodo backplate instead, since it's the same block and should be compatible, but it's only sold with the block itself AFAIK. I might just buy a regular 780 Classy then the Swiftech block in that case. Looks over designed (thick) which is pretty sweet.


Even if it would fit, that is one ugly MF backplate.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> Even if it would fit, that is one ugly MF backplate.


I just realized that block is for the reference 780 only =(


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ugg, newegg trying to charge me $320 restocking fee om unopened classofieds. Sent em an email. If they don't budge, i guess I will install them and put them through the ringer.


I would raise absolute Hell if they tried to charge me for an unpoened product. Its not like you didn't pay shipping to you and you will have to pay shipping back to them, restocking fees when the product is still new in the box is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I left the screw out in the corner where the back plate has the little rubber bumper that would be on top of the screw and make the corner bend up, the long silver screw


Ok so that would make that black bumper fit into that hole like it does on the reference cooler which would probably alleviate the issue. Thanks for that. With mine that black bumper sits on top of the screw head which raises the backplate. That in combination with the other screws keeping the backplate tight really makes that corner pop up. I think I will re-install and try your idea.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> EVGA Classified 780GTX page shows this screenshot which DOES have the backplate hole (top left) which you are referring to, where as I have yet to see any in the wild that have it. False advertising?
> 
> I wouldn't mind buying the swiftech Komodo backplate instead, since it's the same block and should be compatible, but it's only sold with the block itself AFAIK. I might just buy a regular 780 Classy then the Swiftech block in that case. Looks over designed (thick) which is pretty sweet.


Ya that's the pic I was basing my thoughts on. So I guess they changed it in the final design and there is only one version of the backplate. They should have just put a screw hole there in that corner of the backplate so that with the refernce cooler you would just have an empty hole which isn't a big deal. At least people who install blocks would have a better fit.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ok so that would make that black bumper fit into that hole like it does on the reference cooler which would probably alleviate the issue. Thanks for that. With mine that black bumper sits on top of the screw head which raises the backplate. That in combination with the other screws keeping the backplate tight really makes that corner pop up. I think I will re-install and try your idea.


Um... http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/1240#post_20649859


----------



## trickeh2k

Anyone used AfterBurner?

My mV has been sitting stable at 1.125mV with Precsion and even if I added overvolting it never did any change. So, I downloaded AB and when I launch it, I can't change the volt settings, even if I had enabled it and restarted the software.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Anyone used AfterBurner?
> 
> My mV has been sitting stable at 1.125mV with Precsion and even if I added overvolting it never did any change. So, I downloaded AB and when I launch it, I can't change the volt settings, even if I had enabled it and restarted the software.


#1, voltage changes made with the Classified software won't be recognized by Precision. $2, do you mean you're trying to change the voltage with AB? I haven't tried AB with my Classified yet, but I would assume it's the same as Precision: allowing +38mv. If _that's_ what you mean you can't change, then maybe AB conflicts with something that Precision X doesn't for some reason.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> #1, voltage changes made with the Classified software won't be recognized by Precision. $2, do you mean you're trying to change the voltage with AB? I haven't tried AB with my Classified yet, but I would assume it's the same as Precision: allowing +38mv. If _that's_ what you mean you can't change, then maybe AB conflicts with something that Precision X doesn't for some reason.


No, this is without the classified tool. The option to over volt in AB is greyed out, can't even give it +12


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So, anyone have 780 Classifieds on water yet? They are in stock at EVGA and Newegg. Just curious if they can approach the mythical 1500 MHz core. Also, I heard the memory on most classifieds stinks, true? The memory on my Titan's isn't impressive either. (Can run decent benchmarks but has to be way lowered for games).


MyDog has one that does 1410+ on 1.30v on air, put that under water and give 1.4v+ with chilled water and that should bring it a bit closer to the " mythical 1500 MHz core"


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, it's amazing how much weight these things can add up to. My 4x Titan water array weighed 20 lbs and my motherboard sags at the PCI-E slots.
> 
> EDIT: Ah crap my Classifieds shipped before I can cancel them. Reason:
> 
> OK I lied, I could not sleep without testing this. Holy mother of baby Jebus this 1.3v software mod is working. I just hit a couple of runs through Valley with Titan's at 1300 MHz core, power draw up to 170 % power target sucking down that power I topped/pulled 2000w from the wall and PSU shut down ROFL.
> 
> I will have to test to see how hot this power section is getting, but uh, Titan's undisputed #1 king again I just gained over 100 MHz core on overclocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to break some records...


My GOD man...I'm so glad I ran into your post here and found out about this. I had tried the engineering bios before which caused system crashes for me. Went to the 1.225v bios and couldn't get it super-stable at the clocks I wanted. With this one, I had the cards maxed at 1.319v and was testing at 1280MHz. After a little bit I saw the cards max out in usage, and my computer shut down. Lol. PSU couldn't take it. I set it down to 1.26v and 1225MHz~ for 24/7 operation. Last half hour or so of hardcore gaming and no issues. Completely stable. Such amazing results. Never would have expected it from a software mod. Running 46% above stock boost clocks for my cards. Lol. Though memory artifacts around a +800MHz and I have to keep it at +750MHz.

It's not quite your 1300MHz and I doubt I'd try for that after the scare I got from my PSU overloading. But a fully stable sub-45c OC...I will take it. Today I feel as though the Titan was far more worthwhile of a purchase than I ever could have imagined.

Edit:Upon playing with it some more, max I can get on a single card seems to be 1320 gpu and 7825 mem. Max in SLI without crashing is about 1280MHz.


----------



## trickeh2k

lol, just had to share this, my front intake chassis fan. Installing my new PSU and at the same time re-doing all the cable management as well as removing dust from inside the case.

Wonder how much air was able pass through


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, just had to share this, my front intake chassis fan. Installing my new PSU and at the same time re-doing all the cable management as well as removing dust from inside the case.
> 
> Wonder how much air was able pass through


never let you dust filter get this much dusty again.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> never let you dust filter get this much dusty again.


Haha, I know, it's insane!

Oh well. Some before and after pics. This is with my old PSU (non modular) and the Inno3D card



And this is afterwards when I booted it up for the first time, only thing not done is the cpu fan connectors.,





A bit better, cpu-fan mounted the right way. Cleaned a bit in the case of dust and hid the cables. Unfortunately, didn't have the right cooling paste and it wasnt that well applied tbh, so one core is now at 27 degrees idle while the hottest one is at 35. Oh well, will probably re-do it, but planning to go water withing two months so this will probably do for now









Fractal Design R3 btw.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Um... http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/1240#post_20649859


Sorry man I didn't even see that. thanks for the advice. +rep.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> 
> 
> lol, just had to share this, my front intake chassis fan. Installing my new PSU and at the same time re-doing all the cable management as well as removing dust from inside the case.
> 
> Wonder how much air was able pass through


http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Heating-Cooling-Air+Quality/Air-Purifiers/abcat0908001.c?id=abcat0908001


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Heating-Cooling-Air+Quality/Air-Purifiers/abcat0908001.c?id=abcat0908001


Nothing wrong with the air, but I probably should have cleaned it before. This is after 2,5 years


----------



## coolhandluke41

cracked *1500* and finished Valley on H20








GPU Clock: 1500 MHz
GPU Overclock: +43%
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5u9hm/


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> cracked *1500* and finished Valley on H20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU Clock: 1500 MHz
> GPU Overclock: +43%
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5u9hm/


Your score would probably go up significantly with higher memory clocks. I got 87fps with my reference 834MHz Titan at 1292MHz and +27% memory OC. Amazing work getting 1500MHz on water, btw. How much voltage did you pump into it? What's your ASIC quality? What are your temps like? Sorry for all the questions. Curious about how much more I can squeeze out of my own cards.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Your score would probably go up significantly with higher memory clocks. I got 87fps with my reference 834MHz Titan at 1292MHz and +27% memory OC. Amazing work getting 1500MHz on water, btw. How much voltage did you pump into it? What's your ASIC quality? What are your temps like? Sorry for all the questions. Curious about how much more I can squeeze out of my own cards. tongue.gif


^^ I don't think it's my RAM (was running 2666c11 if you meant it vid.card memory ..this card is limited in that department








) ...I need fresh OS and some *help with tweaks*

V was @ 1.37..(BOT)
temps around 40c
ASIC 85.4

here is a bit better score with lower clock


----------



## CallsignVega

That's weird, why is the FPS so low on your run? I would have thought 1500 MHz Classified would have beaten my 89 FPS 1.3v Titan score, but that's not even close.









What is your CPU and Mem at? Although, with a single GPU it should be pegged at 99% usage through the whole thing unless your CPU is set extremely low.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ I don't think it's my RAM (was running 2666c11 if you meant it vid.card memory ..this card is limited in that department
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ...I need fresh OS and some *help with tweaks*
> 
> V was @ 1.37..(BOT)
> temps around 40c
> ASIC 85.4
> 
> here is a bit better score with lower clock


The allowed tweaks for nvidia in the valley thread are

>Muti-display/mixed-GPU acceleration change to Single display performance mode
>Power management mode change to Prefer maximum performance
>Texture filtering - Quality change to High performance
>Vertical sync changed to off

Drivers can make a difference as well, I haven't tested to see if any particular drivers do better in valley myself.


----------



## pharma57

@coolhandluke41,

What was your FBVDD set to? The other voltages? With the low fps it seems like your mem OC may not have had enough juice and started to lose fps as the benchmark went on ...

In some cases there is another way to "skin the cat" by lowering your PT around 100% and voltages would then be on the high end. I can't see your Max TDP on GPU-Z but that would be something to pay more attention to.

Not sure what would be considered an upper limit for cards when under water, but 40c seems to be on the low end? (not sure)

Edit: Not sure if you used this, but another tweak is to change your windows theme to "Windows Basic".


----------



## coolhandluke41

@FtW 420 (any bios settings that might help ? )

@pharma57 (1.37v..something )
mem 1.62v (the mem on this card doesn't like v)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @FtW 420 (any bios settings that might help ? )
> 
> @pharma57 (1.37v..something )
> mem 1.62v (the mem on this card doesn't like v)


Valley & heaven are the most gpu dependent benches, the system doesn't doesn't matter as much as with 3dmark benches where cpu speed & memory frequency/timings can make a lot of difference.
I usually run a fast cpu anyway, but it doesn't have much effect on the score.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @pharma57 (1.37v..something )
> mem 1.62v (the mem on this card doesn't like v)


What happens if you have no GPU OC, just MEM OC with FBVDD set to between 1.80 and 2.0? Do you see artifacts or does it run fine?

FTW420 is correct about the CPU OC ... doesn't seem to help in Valley. Though I did notice CallSignVega did have a hefty 5.2 cpu oc ....


----------



## trickeh2k

Might be a stupid question, but I did a bad flash. To get it back, start up with the working bios (dos) and when loaded, flip the switch and then flash the faulty bios?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @pharma57 (1.37v..something )
> mem 1.62v (the mem on this card doesn't like v)
> 
> 
> 
> What happens if you have no GPU OC, just MEM OC with FBVDD set to between 1.80 and 2.0? Do you see artifacts or does it run fine?
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

not much there ,all tho I haven't try 1.8~2.0...->1.7 makes it very difficult with some artifacts
P.S. will give it another go with new bios


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That's weird, why is the FPS so low on your run? I would have thought 1500 MHz Classified would have beaten my 89 FPS 1.3v Titan score, but that's not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your CPU and Mem at? Although, with a single *GPU it should be pegged at 99% usage* through the whole thing unless your CPU is set extremely low.


This is what I can't figure out ,the highest GPU usage was around *90%*
I was at 4.7 on 3770K and RAM was @2666c11 (good bandwidth/tight )







,I know I'm missing something ,that's why I was asking for bios/OS tweaks/settings

EDIT ; sorry I missed your post somehow

P.S. I noticed low scoring once I switched from my benching mobo to this one (24/7 rig)


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> This is what I can't figure out ,the highest GPU usage is was around *90%*
> I was at 4.7 on 3770K and RAM was @2666c11 (good bandwidth/tight )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,I know I'm missing something ,that's why I was asking for bios/OS tweaks/settings


Disabled HyperThreading? Set MSCONFIG to Diagnostic start with exception of Nvidia service? Other than that all I can think of is your vram clock. Based on your numbers, 1300MHz GPU with +800MHz memory gives better numbers than a 1500MHz GPU with +200MHz to memory. Which...makes sense. But just means you should dial back the gpu if you need to, in order to get your vram up. For single-card runs, it's surprisingly important.


----------



## christophono

Hey Guys, I've been wondering how should go about overclocking my card. So far what I've done is I, downloaded the skynet bios, and maxed out the voltage on precision. My dilemma is that I can only push my 780 to 1271mhz core clock and 3300 memory clock. Keep in mind the asic score I ended up with for my card is 78%. Questions I have for you guys is should i bump the voltage to 1.35v on the classified application? and, if so should i also bump up the other two voltages. BTW I'm unaware of what the other two voltages do. To my understanding one of the other two determines the amount of power given to the vram.

Thanks for any advice in advance, I appreciate it !


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> This is what I can't figure out ,the highest GPU usage is was around *90%*
> I was at 4.7 on 3770K and RAM was @2666c11 (good bandwidth/tight )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,I know I'm missing something ,that's why I was asking for bios/OS tweaks/settings
> 
> 
> 
> *Disabled HyperThreading? Set MSCONFIG to Diagnostic start with exception of Nvidia service?* Other than that all I can think of is your vram clock. Based on your numbers, 1300MHz GPU with +800MHz memory gives better numbers than a 1500MHz GPU with +200MHz to memory. Which...makes sense. But just means you should dial back the gpu if you need to, in order to get your vram up. For single-card runs, it's surprisingly important.
Click to expand...

no to both







..I keep HyperThreading since was running 3D Mark 11 earlier


----------



## lukerobi

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kgbpu/

Finally got these things installed...







Can't wait to really start playing with them! I ran a few valley tests and was in the 4500-4600 range


----------



## SeekerZA

Does anyone owning these blocks for there Classy's know if the VRM's are Watercooled aswell using this block?

Also any feedback about block itself?



Was just looking at this and got curious:


----------



## IBDopeness

Just got my new cards and am ready to start playing around. I am pretty new to overclocking GPUs, but I am ready to learn and have some fun.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wmm7z/



When I took this picture I was hanging from my ceiling trying to get a good vantage point.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBDopeness*
> 
> Just got my new cards and am ready to start playing around. I am pretty new to overclocking GPUs, but I am ready to learn and have some fun.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wmm7z/
> 
> 
> 
> When I took this picture I was hanging from my ceiling trying to get a good vantage point.


Do you have a picture of yourself hanging from the ceiling?


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Does anyone owning these blocks for there Classy's know if the VRM's are Watercooled aswell using this block?
> 
> Also any feedback about block itself?
> 
> 
> 
> Was just looking at this and got curious:


Yes they are, I imagined these blocks were not as good as other after market brands but not that much difference WOW


----------



## frankietown

so my dad watered a plant that got moved near my computer and it overflowed with too much water and i woke up to a flooded system.

goodbye evga 780 classified









he's buying me a replacement, but now i will wait till the lightning comes out to see which is better.

p.s. this might be a weird question but, so i took the backplate off the 780 and i saw that the pcb was all gooey and burnt. and the backplate has had some scratches! i'm not sure how the scratches happened, prolly as it was burning? well my question is, is this backplate still usable? i know that pcbs are very finicky with shorting, so i'm not sure if i bought another 780 classified the backplate will short it cause its all scratched up.

here is the photo of some water damage on the card, and the backplate scratches







so weird that water damage would cause scratches to the backplate.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Do you have a picture of yourself hanging from the ceiling?


LOL


----------



## dizzyscure1

Oks... Look got my 780 Classy last night and been playing with it. How do u increase the voltage, In EVGA Precision X I can only adjust it +38 mV (with EVGA's Voltage tuner) and that seems to in turn give me 1.115-1.125v under load. How are yall getting to 1.3v on here??? What am I missing? What do I need? Ohhh my ASIC = 80.8%


----------



## pharma57

MSI Lightning seems to be doing quite well on the 3DMark HOF in single and SLI scores. At this point I suppose he is still on air...









http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> MSI Lightning seems to be doing quite well on the 3DMark HOF in single and SLI scores. At this point I suppose he is still on air...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu


8 Pack, couldn't have been beaten by a nicer guy,
looking on HWBOT it appears he is on LN2, but using Win 7, Win 8 gives a better 3DMARK score but not allowed on HWBOT at this time


----------



## trickeh2k

What would anyone here consider a safe temp for benching? Curious of what over volting can push the card to, think the temp will be my limit though.


----------



## IBDopeness

I am fairly new to over clocking GPUs as I have mentioned before, and I am a little confused. I look at GPU-z and it says my GPU clock is 1102 and my memory clock is 1707 but when I run Valley its saying my GPU clock is 1442, and my memory clock is 3414. Seems to me like the memory clock is double what GPU-z is showing but I don't under stand the GPU clock difference. Just a little confused about the difference.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> 8 Pack, couldn't have been beaten by a nicer guy,
> looking on HWBOT it appears he is on LN2, but using Win 7, Win 8 gives a better 3DMARK score but not allowed on HWBOT at this time


Good to know! I definitely feel a lot better knowing he is using LN2.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBDopeness*
> 
> I am fairly new to over clocking GPUs as I have mentioned before, and I am a little confused. I look at GPU-z and it says my GPU clock is 1102 and my memory clock is 1707 but when I run Valley its saying my GPU clock is 1442, and my memory clock is 3414. Seems to me like the memory clock is double what GPU-z is showing but I don't under stand the GPU clock difference. Just a little confused about the difference.


Valley does not show the correct gpu clock when you are using a boost enabled (factory) bios. GPU-z will give you your correct reading. Also, your memory is quad pumped, so if your memory is running 1707 in gpu-z, it is actually running 6800.


----------



## IBDopeness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Valley does not show the correct gpu clock when you are using a boost enabled (factory) bios. GPU-z will give you your correct reading. Also, your memory is quad pumped, so if your memory is running 1707 in gpu-z, it is actually running 6800.


Thanks! Appreciate the info.


----------



## odisho

Hi Criminal How you doing bud? I have been particularly interested in your posts because I think you touch on a lot of points where I would as well.
I just have a couple questions and I would deeply appreciate if you could help answer them for me. Thanks

1. So I have a gtx 780 classified ON the way it should be here Tuesday but I am not planning on water cooling and I am also afraid I might get the elpida memory, not sure yet, but i ordered the card from new egg last Thursday night. what are the chances of Elpida and would you say Elpida is still decent memory if I want to overclock memory in the future?

2. I am also planning on purchasing a second classified to SLI, what would you consider safe overclock speeds for SLI 780's if I should even overclock on SLI?

Bare in Mind I will benchmarking 10% and gaming 90%

Current Setup:
Phantom 820 w/ 6 case fans including pivot
I7 4770k- super stable at [email protected] @ 2133 ram speed w/ H100i
16gb g.skill pc 2100 ripjaws
1x gtx 770 zotac-already sold waiting for Tuesday on 780 classy
cooler master v1000 watts 80+ gold cert.
Asus z87 sabertooth


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odisho*
> 
> Hi Criminal How you doing bud? I have been particularly interested in your posts because I think you touch on a lot of points where I would as well.
> I just have a couple questions and I would deeply appreciate if you could help answer them for me. Thanks
> 
> 1. So I have a gtx 780 classified ON the way it should be here Tuesday but I am not planning on water cooling and I am also afraid I might get the elpida memory, not sure yet, but i ordered the card from new egg last Thursday night. what are the chances of Elpida and would you say Elpida is still decent memory if I want to overclock memory in the future?
> 
> 2. I am also planning on purchasing a second classified to SLI, what would you consider safe overclock speeds for SLI 780's if I should even overclock on SLI?
> 
> Bare in Mind I will benchmarking 10% and gaming 90%
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Current Setup:
> Phantom 820 w/ 6 case fans including pivot
> I7 4770k- super stable at [email protected] @ 2133 ram speed w/ H100i
> 16gb g.skill pc 2100 ripjaws
> 1x gtx 770 zotac-already sold waiting for Tuesday on 780 classy
> cooler master v1000 watts 80+ gold cert.
> Asus z87 sabertooth


Hey there and welcome!

1. I think Elpida memory is a pretty high percentage now considering more people then not have been getting it on the Classified. But there is hope, because quite a few people have been getting decent clocks. Unfortunately there is no guarantee and like the memory on my card, your card my be limited to how far it can overclock. So far I have seen people with worse memory, but mine is still not great at just +400 (6800 effective).

2. As good as the ACX cooler is on these cards, unfortunately they are not ideal for SLI setups. They don't exhaust very much air from the case, so the temps are going to be higher than a blower type cooler. Depending on how well your cards can clock, I would safely assume you could run both card's cores in the 1200-1250 range and still keep decent temps. That again is going to depend on case air flow and if you get good cards that don't require much additional voltage to obtain those clocks.


----------



## IBDopeness

Well after several weeks of reading this forum and a day to play with my new GTX 780 Classies, it looks like this is as far as I can push these 2 cards in SLI. Not sure how good the scores are but it was a fun day just tweaking these cards. Probably go back to the stock BIOS and do a little gaming the rest of the afternoon.



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/665sp/

Ohh and max temp was 46C for both cards.


----------



## odisho

Thank you for that info. Going to your answer in question 2, depending in the cards you suggest maybe 1200-1250 on core but didn't mention anything on memory, so I am assuming that memory overclock wouldn't be a good idea with sli classys. I can live with that as even though they wouldn't be ideal SLI cards but even with classy clocks would still be amazing and worth it to SLI


----------



## CallsignVega

Luckily Newegg is taking back my Hydro 780 Classifieds without a restocking fee. 1.3v-1.36v Titan's are just too hard to give up.


----------



## JerkMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *odisho*
> 
> Hi Criminal How you doing bud? I have been particularly interested in your posts because I think you touch on a lot of points where I would as well.
> I just have a couple questions and I would deeply appreciate if you could help answer them for me. Thanks
> 
> 1. So I have a gtx 780 classified ON the way it should be here Tuesday but I am not planning on water cooling and I am also afraid I might get the elpida memory, not sure yet, but i ordered the card from new egg last Thursday night. what are the chances of Elpida and would you say Elpida is still decent memory if I want to overclock memory in the future?
> 
> 2. I am also planning on purchasing a second classified to SLI, what would you consider safe overclock speeds for SLI 780's if I should even overclock on SLI?
> 
> Bare in Mind I will benchmarking 10% and gaming 90%
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Current Setup:
> Phantom 820 w/ 6 case fans including pivot
> I7 4770k- super stable at [email protected] @ 2133 ram speed w/ H100i
> 16gb g.skill pc 2100 ripjaws
> 1x gtx 770 zotac-already sold waiting for Tuesday on 780 classy
> cooler master v1000 watts 80+ gold cert.
> Asus z87 sabertooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there and welcome!
> 
> 1. I think Elpida memory is a pretty high percentage now considering more people then not have been getting it on the Classified. But there is hope, because quite a few people have been getting decent clocks. Unfortunately there is no guarantee and like the memory on my card, your card my be limited to how far it can overclock. So far I have seen people with worse memory, but mine is still not great at just +400 (6800 effective).
> 
> 2. As good as the ACX cooler is on these cards, unfortunately they are not ideal for SLI setups. They don't exhaust very much air from the case, so the temps are going to be higher than a blower type cooler. Depending on how well your cards can clock, I would safely assume you could run both card's cores in the 1200-1250 range and still keep decent temps. That again is going to depend on case air flow and if you get good cards that don't require much additional voltage to obtain those clocks.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## JerkMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Does anyone owning these blocks for there Classy's know if the VRM's are Watercooled aswell using this block?
> 
> Also any feedback about block itself?
> 
> 
> 
> Was just looking at this and got curious:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are, I imagined these blocks were not as good as other after market brands but not that much difference WOW
Click to expand...

Yeah, pretty sure that's an old graph. I remember seeing that on the EVGA forums well before the 780 Classy HCs came out. Guys on here running the HCs are getting amazing temps so I would wager that that info is outdated.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odisho*
> 
> Thank you for that info. Going to your answer in question 2, depending in the cards you suggest maybe 1200-1250 on core but didn't mention anything on memory, so I am assuming that memory overclock wouldn't be a good idea with sli classys. I can live with that as even though they wouldn't be ideal SLI cards but even with classy clocks would still be amazing and worth it to SLI


Sorry, I did not even to touch on the memory in SLI.









As far as I have seen, the memory overclock does not affect temps like core clock. I would say that you need to test to see what your max memory clocks are on the cards and back off some just to maintain stability across everything. For example, my card's memory will run +400 just fine, but I back off to +300 for day to day gaming just to leave a cushion.

EDIT: Just FYI, the clocks in my sig are my day to day at @ 1.212v. Temps stay reasonable and I can play everything without crashing. (Believe it or not Borderlands 2 was the most finicky about the clocks.)


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Hey there and welcome!
> 
> 1. I think Elpida memory is a pretty high percentage now considering more people then not have been getting it on the Classified. But there is hope, because quite a few people have been getting decent clocks. Unfortunately there is no guarantee and like the memory on my card, your card my be limited to how far it can overclock. So far I have seen people with worse memory, but mine is still not great at just +400 (6800 effective).
> 
> 2. As good as the ACX cooler is on these cards, unfortunately they are not ideal for SLI setups. They don't exhaust very much air from the case, so the temps are going to be higher than a blower type cooler. Depending on how well your cards can clock, I would safely assume you could run both card's cores in the 1200-1250 range and still keep decent temps. That again is going to depend on case air flow and if you get good cards that don't require much additional voltage to obtain those clocks.


Criminal's comments are right on the mark, but would like to add my experiences! I do have Classified's running SLI on Air and my idle temps are 33c and 31c, and my gaming temps are usually in the mid 60's (but depends on the game and map). Since the cards are already factory OC'd, for day-to-day computer activities/gaming (95%) I only OC my memory (+600). If you simply plan to run the cards at their Factory OC settings in SLI then you should probably be fine, but if you are also want a hefty GPU overclock for your non-benchmark activities then you might consider a water solution. Benchmarking will naturally require higher temps but from my perspective this will be a rare activity (5%). Going under water will always improve your situation...

Elpida memory varies as any other but in general but I have been very lucky. On one card I can complete Valley with a max memory OC of +925, but this is just testing the full range without any GPU OC. Mileage will vary from card to card. And for benchmarking purposes this would be run at lower rate since you need to compensate for your GPU OC.


----------



## odisho

Thanks for that info, I will probably SLI, not sure how soon I'm running a 1920x1080p 144hz asus monitor. But if you guys play splinter cell blacklist even at 1080p you can go AASS 2x2 and it will go over 2gb easy


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Luckily Newegg is taking back my Hydro 780 Classifieds without a restocking fee. 1.3v-1.36v Titan's are just too hard to give up.


I have been dead set on getting the classy (or the lightning whenever it shows up and who cares now







) , but this 1.3v hack has become a great equalizer for the Titan owners. I do wonder whether running 1.25-1.3v day to day will adversely affect the vrms on the Titan vs the beefier vrms on classy. but, its good to know there is finally redemption for the Titan through this hack


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerkMan*
> 
> Yeah, pretty sure that's an old graph. I remember seeing that on the EVGA forums well before the 780 Classy HCs came out. Guys on here running the HCs are getting amazing temps so I would wager that that info is outdated.


There is nothing outdated about that info. GPU core temps have nothing to do with memory and VRM temps. EVGA blocks leave VRM's to roast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I have been dead set on getting the classy (or the lightning whenever it shows up and who cares now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) , but this 1.3v hack has become a great equalizer for the Titan owners. I do wonder whether running 1.25-1.3v day to day will adversely affect the vrms on the Titan vs the beefier vrms on classy. but, its good to know there is redemption for the Titan through this hack


I would only use 1.3-1.36v with EK blocks as they are known to keep the VRM's cooled. Considering volt-modded Titans are back on top and you can get EK Block Titans on Ebay for $100 more than Hydro 780 Classifieds, it will be up to you if it's worth it (and the extra 3GB VRAM).


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> I have been dead set on getting the classy (or the lightning whenever it shows up and who cares now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) , but this 1.3v hack has become a great equalizer for the Titan owners. I do wonder whether running 1.25-1.3v day to day will adversely affect the vrms on the Titan vs the beefier vrms on classy. but, its good to know there is finally redemption for the Titan through this hack


Yeah for real. I don't regret getting rid of my Titan, but I would have liked to have had that hack to play with before selling it off!


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> There is nothing outdated about that info. GPU core temps have nothing to do with memory and VRM temps. EVGA blocks leave VRM's to roast.
> I would only use 1.3-1.36v with EK blocks as they are known to keep the VRM's cooled. Considering volt-modded Titans are back on top and you can get EK Block Titans on Ebay for $100 more than Hydro 780 Classifieds, it will be up to you if it's worth it (and the extra 3GB VRAM).


Ek it is. was able to crack the HOF top 10 on 3d mark 11 on air for 1x card, and, and get this, even without the 1.3v , llc disable!. very interested in seeing what the Titan will be able to do on water with the hack.
i have the hack, but higher temps kick in the temp throttle very quickly. so, will be going under h20 soon.


----------



## pharma57

I'm still waiting for some volt-modded Titans to do better in the 3DMark benchmarks. I think currently Menthol's Classy's have high honors on the HOF for air/water solutions. Wonder if he will post his results in this forums benchmark section.


----------



## SolarNova

Question for all u experianced GPU OC'ers.

VRAM Oc'ing. Whats the limit ?

Im only using the standard PrecisionX OC limits atm so i dont have any VRAM specific votlage control.

For a OC that i will use for gaming (so not just a single benchmark) whats a safe limit? Is there a limit ?
Or can i just keeping bumbing up the ofset till i start artifacting ?

My programs i use for testing are:
Heaven
valley
2dmark11
3dmark
Metro LL bench
FFXIV ARR bench

And i found that Tera online is pritty good at find artifacts aswell.

Any better or specific programs i should use to specificaly test VRAM OC's ?


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah for real. I don't regret getting rid of my Titan, but I would have liked to have had that hack to play with before selling it off!


I hear you buddy! I was all ready to get rid of mine too for all the reasons that you already know. classy looks like a great trade, but this hack is a nice surprise.
Besides, the extra 3gb may come in handy for the surround set up, after all.

Brand new HC classy still wins the p/p prize over a brand new Titan, in my IMHO.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I'm still waiting for some volt-modded Titans to do better in the 3DMark benchmarks. I think currently Menthol's Classy's have high honors on the HOF for air/water solutions. Wonder if he will post his results in this forums benchmark section.


I think MrTooshort also has a water score on HOF.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Does that 1.3v mod work on the Classy's too?


----------



## coolhandluke41

tested Valley with new OS today ,tried everything ...bottom line is Valley is all about memory on your card ,that's fine with me -placed first (single) 780 in 3D Mark 11 and 6th overall








http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad/640#post_20684022

here is Fire strike (just quick and dirty )

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/800277


----------



## Cial00

Hit my highest Valley tonight. Took a lot of voltage tweaking with EVBot but picked up a pretty nice score of 3691 on single gpu. <3 the Classy!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/7570#post_20684487


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> tested Valley with new OS today ,tried everything ...bottom line is Valley is all about memory on your card ,that's fine with me -placed first (single) 780 in 3D Mark 11 and 6th overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad/640#post_20684022
> 
> here is Fire strike (just quick and dirty )
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/800277


Honestly I think Valley is much more relevant to gaming benchmarks than 3DMark is, currently. One of the big issues I have with 3DMark is that it relies very heavily on the CPU, so 6-core processors like a 3930k would get a much higher score than a higher clocked 3770k. The issue here is that there are almost no games that take advantage of more than 4 cores. When I was building my PC...which cost me more than I'd like to admit...I was trying to decide between a 3960x and a 3770k. After reviewing probably hundreds of game benchmarks, I saw that the majority of games got a higher score on the 3770k. So, as a gamer, I opted for the 3770k, because I wanted maximum "actual" real world performance. Now I have a system with a 2L triple-radiator loop, running 3 GTX Titans, OC'd at about 1300MHz GPU and 7600MHz memory (gotta get the nex1500 PSU...my 1250w is crapping out atm as it's too much load) and I honestly feel I can't even try to bench with 3DMark because even if my system can beat out the 3930k/3960x builds out there in actual gaming 9 out of 10 times, I'll be getting a lower gaming bench score.

And this is why I love Valley. It has limited thread usage. So it doesn't really favour one CPU over another. And even better still...is that the CPU is very limited in its importance when doing a single-gpu benchmark. It just falls to having a decent CPU, but then just pushing the video card to the max. CPU only becomes a big factor when running higher end SLI builds. That is awesome because it actually represents true gaming performance where you keep trying to balance the bottleneck between CPU and GPU.

I'm just sore because I feel disadvantaged when trying to run 3DMark and feel my PC should have much better results than it gets.


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> There is nothing outdated about that info. GPU core temps have nothing to do with memory and VRM temps. EVGA blocks leave VRM's to roast.
> I would only use 1.3-1.36v with EK blocks as they are known to keep the VRM's cooled. Considering volt-modded Titans are back on top and you can get EK Block Titans on Ebay for $100 more than Hydro 780 Classifieds, it will be up to you if it's worth it (and the extra 3GB VRAM).


So the VRM section isn't actively cooled by water?


----------



## nickolp1974

Gonna be picking a couple of these up friday







but where can i get backplates from?? I'm in the UK


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Does that 1.3v mod work on the Classy's too?


We already have a software voltage tool.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Luckily Newegg is taking back my Hydro 780 Classifieds without a restocking fee. 1.3v-1.36v Titan's are just too hard to give up.


We get it. You love your titans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> There is nothing outdated about that info. GPU core temps have nothing to do with memory and VRM temps. EVGA blocks leave VRM's to roast.
> I would only use 1.3-1.36v with EK blocks as they are known to keep the VRM's cooled. Considering volt-modded Titans are back on top and you can get EK Block Titans on Ebay for $100 more than Hydro 780 Classifieds, it will be up to you if it's worth it (and the extra 3GB VRAM).


Your also comparing used card prices on ebay to brand new launch card prices.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> We get it. You love your titans.
> Your also comparing used card prices on ebay to brand new launch card prices.


Haha...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> So the VRM section isn't actively cooled by water?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


both block's same position. I don't see much difference. I put some number's in the blocks to make it easy to see the difference.


The only difference I can see in the EK block is the point #6 far behind and it cover all the cap's and chips with the full water block.



The EVGA is not full water block compared with EK it has more room to trap hot air below the acetal. just look where is the power led wire is. This is why EK block keeps the VRM more cooler than EVGA block. the more copper close to the chips the more cooler it will be.


----------



## SeekerZA

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> both block's same position. I don't see much difference. I put some number's in the blocks to make it easy to see the difference.
> 
> 
> The only difference I can see in the EK block is the point #6 far behind and it cover all the cap's and chips with the full water block.






The EVGA is not full water block compared with EK it has more room to trap hot air below the acetal. just look where is the power led wire is. This is why EK block keeps the VRM more cooler than EVGA block. the more copper close to the chips the more cooler it will be.

Thanks for that.









Does water flow under numbers 4 and 5 where the VRM's are situated? I cant really tell which is why i'm curious about it. Also that will be a deciding factor for me getting the block or waiting till EK eventually releases theres


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does water flow under numbers 4 and 5 where the VRM's are situated? I cant really tell which is why i'm curious about it. Also that will be a deciding factor for me getting the block or waiting till EK eventually releases theres


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does water flow under numbers 4 and 5 where the VRM's are situated? I cant really tell which is why i'm curious about it. Also that will be a deciding factor for me getting the block or waiting till EK eventually releases theres


according to the top block is does flow everywhere.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Sorry, I did not even to touch on the memory in SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I have seen, the memory overclock does not affect temps like core clock. I would say that you need to test to see what your max memory clocks are on the cards and back off some just to maintain stability across everything. For example, my card's memory will run +400 just fine, but I back off to +300 for day to day gaming just to leave a cushion.
> 
> EDIT: Just FYI, the clocks in my sig are my day to day at @ 1.212v. Temps stay reasonable and I can play everything without crashing. (Believe it or not Borderlands 2 was the most finicky about the clocks.)


100% agree, BF3 was stable when BL2 wasn't. It was quite surprising to me.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> 100% agree, BF3 was stable when BL2 wasn't. It was quite surprising to me.


Ya with one card and everything at max including physx Borderlands 2 is a pretty good stability tester. I was surprised also. Especially at the opening menu where you can spin your character and the water is in the background. That will pin your gpu to 99%. When I was on air I tried leaving it on that menu for a few minutes at 1.35v and I never saw temps shoot up so fast.

The Hydrocopper blocks are great for the core but after seeing all this info I am kind of disappointed with them. They really don't seem as full cover and as well made as EK blocks. Which is wierd because they are really expensive compared to EK blocks. I might switch my blocks when the EK ones come out. But waiting almost 2 months is a long time in the gpu world. If I lose a couple bucks by selling them when EK comes out it would have been worth it for me. I couldn't really enjoy these cards with the stock cooler.

The price I paid for just the hydrocopper block is about the same I paid for the EK XXL Titan Waterblock which included a backplate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> both block's same position. I don't see much difference. I put some number's in the blocks to make it easy to see the difference.
> 
> The only difference I can see in the EK block is the point #6 far behind and it cover all the cap's and chips with the full water block.
> 
> 
> 
> The EVGA is not full water block compared with EK it has more room to trap hot air below the acetal. just look where is the power led wire is. This is why EK block keeps the VRM more cooler than EVGA block. the more copper close to the chips the more cooler it will be.


Looking at the picture above it doesn't even look like water flows over 4 and 5 as they are not connected to 1, 2 and 3 areas. Is this true.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> 100% agree, BF3 was stable when BL2 wasn't. It was quite surprising to me.


I pumped out a couple of runs of Valley, 3dmark 2011, Firestrike and Metro LL benchmark @ 1306/6600 with 1.212v to test stability and everything runs fine. I start up Borderlands 2 and start some looting runs and mid raid boss fight, crash! Did that twice until I dropped core to 1280.









So far, if I ever think my overclock is stable, BL2 is always the game to find the weakness. Was the same with my Titan and GTX760.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Looking at the picture above it doesn't even look like water flows over 4 and 5 as they are not connected to 1, 2 and 3 areas. Is this true.


Yeah, it looks like they are still just passively cooled. Such a shame. EVGA should change this soon or partner with EK.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankietown*
> 
> so my dad watered a plant that got moved near my computer and it overflowed with too much water and i woke up to a flooded system.
> 
> goodbye evga 780 classified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's buying me a replacement, but now i will wait till the lightning comes out to see which is better.
> 
> p.s. this might be a weird question but, so i took the backplate off the 780 and i saw that the pcb was all gooey and burnt. and the backplate has had some scratches! i'm not sure how the scratches happened, prolly as it was burning? well my question is, is this backplate still usable? i know that pcbs are very finicky with shorting, so i'm not sure if i bought another 780 classified the backplate will short it cause its all scratched up.
> 
> here is the photo of some water damage on the card, and the backplate scratches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so weird that water damage would cause scratches to the backplate.


I am very confused by that shiny part. It is some very tough plastic. I ripped it off of both my backplates. It covers some vent holes and it's plastic. But it was so hard to remove that there is no way it is meant to be removed. How could it not melt. I think it's there to protect some kind of shorting but I removed it and have had no trouble. maybe that's why it was gooey. I can't imagine any type of platic being ok when the backplate can get so hot. Did anyone else remove their's? I hope I didn't mess mine up but as long as they run ok I would rather have the plastic not there.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I am very confused by that shiny part. It is some very tough plastic. I ripped it off of both my backplates. It covers some vent holes and it's plastic. But it was so hard to remove that there is no way it is meant to be removed. How could it not melt. I think it's there to protect some kind of shorting but I removed it and have had no trouble. maybe that's why it was gooey. I can't imagine any type of platic being ok when the backplate can get so hot. Did anyone else remove their's? I hope I didn't mess mine up but as long as they run ok I would rather have the plastic not there.


It is funny you say that. I was in the process of ripping mine off and my wife asked me was I sure that was supposed to be removed? The more I looked at it, the more I figured it was intended to be there to reduce the possibility of a short. Anyway, I ended up leaving mine on.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> both block's same position. I don't see much difference. I put some number's in the blocks to make it easy to see the difference.
> 
> 
> The only difference I can see in the EK block is the point #6 far behind and it cover all the cap's and chips with the full water block.
> 
> 
> 
> The EVGA is not full water block compared with EK it has more room to trap hot air below the acetal. just look where is the power led wire is. This is why EK block keeps the VRM more cooler than EVGA block. the more copper close to the chips the more cooler it will be.


Hi Guys,

not entirely sure about this difference between the blocks. I have the komodo block (=EVGA) and didn't look like this picture.

Take a look at my post here http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/14170#post_20687087

and you will see that both EVGA and Swiftech blocks have that row with numbers 4 and 5 in one block of metal (not in a separate row) like posted above. Sky where did you got that picture? Is it you block? Would be nice to track this down and see if we have two varieties of EVGA blcoks (aka Swiftech komodo) being used.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> not entirely sure about this difference between the blocks. I have the komodo block (=EVGA) and didn't look like this picture.
> 
> Take a look at my post here http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/14170#post_20687087
> 
> and you will see that both EVGA and Swiftech blocks have that row with numbers 4 and 5 in one block of metal (not in a separate row) like posted above. Sky where did you got that picture? Is it you block? Would be nice to track this down and see if we have two varieties of EVGA blcoks (aka Swiftech komodo) being used.


Titan blocks are not the same as the 780 Classified ones

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-CU-G780-B2


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> It is funny you say that. I was in the process of ripping mine off and my wife asked me was I sure that was supposed to be removed? The more I looked at it, the more I figured it was intended to be there to reduce the possibility of a short. Anyway, I ended up leaving mine on.


The amount of force it took to remove it, there is no way it was meant to be removed. But it's wierd because it covers a lot of vent holes and it's plastic. How could plastic help remove the heat. Since mine didn't short I am glad I removed it. I think it will help the backplate pull away more heat. Even with my cards at 1.35v during benching my backplate does not get as hot as my cards in the past. The backplate and block does a really good job of removing the heat. I can't decide if I like the hydrocopper blocks yet but the performance seems great.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Titan blocks are not the same as the 780 Classified ones
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-CU-G780-B2


Well, the Swiftech ones are one and the same:

http://www.swiftech.com/KOMODO-NV-GTXTITAN.aspx

The komodo block can be used on both cards titan and 780. Since Swiftech made the blocks for EVGA it is weird that EVGA choose to make that row as a separate piece of metal for the 780....


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Well, the Swiftech ones are one and the same:
> 
> http://www.swiftech.com/KOMODO-NV-GTXTITAN.aspx
> 
> The komodo block can be used on both cards titan and 780. Since Swiftech made the blocks for EVGA it is weird that EVGA choose to make that row as a separate piece of metal for the 780....


Yes but those are for 780 ref. not Classified, different PCB layout


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> The amount of force it took to remove it, there is no way it was meant to be removed. But it's wierd because it covers a lot of vent holes and it's plastic. How could plastic help remove the heat. Since mine didn't short I am glad I removed it. I think it will help the backplate pull away more heat. Even with my cards at 1.35v during benching my backplate does not get as hot as my cards in the past. The backplate and block does a really good job of removing the heat. I can't decide if I like the hydrocopper blocks yet but the performance seems great.


I will really appreciate you checking, could you perhaps post a picture for us to see aswell?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Yes but those are for 780 ref. not Classified, different PCB layout


Got it, that explains the difference. It is right there in EVGA site. The 780 vanilla is different from the classified one.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> I will really appreciate you checking, could you perhaps post a picture for us to see aswell?


Ya I am installing one into my mini-itx build so I am going to redo it and I will post a pic. My mercury s3 should be here tommorrow. I am so excited. I have a asus maximus impact looking for a home. I had no plans to ever do a itx build but I saw the maximus impact and had to build one just to use this awesome motherboard.


----------



## SeekerZA

Cool Board! Come to think of it, what hasn't it got? hmmm









Looking forward to the pics, thats a deciding factor for me. I still have hope for the VRM section. Lets see


----------



## Littlebiggins

People ramming 1.3v+ through Titan at any extensive amout of time better hope the power circuitry holds up. Ref Titan boards simply not designed for that kind of juice.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Littlebiggins*
> 
> People ramming 1.3v+ through Titan at any extensive amout of time better hope the power circuitry holds up. Ref Titan boards simply not designed for that kind of juice.


Vega's have been strong. It's fine as long as you use a full cover block that cools the VRM's.
But can we stop talking about Titans please? I wanna see MOAR SCORES for the classy 780


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Vega's have been strong. It's fine as long as you use a full cover block that cools the VRM's.
> But can we stop talking about Titans please? I wanna see MOAR SCORES for the classy 780


THANK YOU. This is the Classified Owner's club. I have no problems with people discussing other cards but people that go on and on about how much better the titans are and how they are a better value belongs in another club.

I would never go into the Titan owner club and talk about how awesome the classified's are and how much cheaper they are. The whole reason I started a separate Classified club instead of joining the 780 club was because I felt bad talking about our cards and unlocked voltages. I hate making people feel bad or regret a purchase they made. Everyone should just enjoy there own purchase and have some fun.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> THANK YOU. This is the Classified Owner's club. I have no problems with people discussing other cards but people that go on and on about how much better the titans are and how they are a better value belongs in another club.
> 
> I would never go into the Titan owner club and talk about how awesome the classified's are and how much cheaper they are. The whole reason I started a separate Classified club instead of joining the 780 club was because I felt bad talking about our cards and unlocked voltages. I hate making people feel bad or regret a purchase they made. Everyone should just enjoy there own purchase and have some fun.


Fully agree. Hope you guys don't misinterpret my posts. Was just just trying to help other folks.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> not entirely sure about this difference between the blocks. I have the komodo block (=EVGA) and didn't look like this picture.
> 
> Take a look at my post here http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club/14170#post_20687087
> 
> and you will see that both EVGA and Swiftech blocks have that row with numbers 4 and 5 in one block of metal (not in a separate row) like posted above. Sky where did you got that picture? Is it you block? Would be nice to track this down and see if we have two varieties of EVGA blcoks (aka Swiftech komodo) being used.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Titan blocks are not the same as the 780 Classified ones
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-CU-G780-B2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Yes but those are for 780 ref. not Classified, different PCB layout


Hey Guys I just come to give some head's up with some mistake we had made here and the Titan thread . the EK and EVGA blocks are different one for classy and other for Titan, I was try to help out some compaction for VRM issue not been cooled "I and Gabrielzm" made that mistake. so just clear thing's up









best
skyn3t


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> THANK YOU. This is the Classified Owner's club. I have no problems with people discussing other cards but people that go on and on about how much better the titans are and how they are a better value belongs in another club.
> 
> I would never go into the Titan owner club and talk about how awesome the classified's are and how much cheaper they are. The whole reason I started a separate Classified club instead of joining the 780 club was because I felt bad talking about our cards and unlocked voltages. I hate making people feel bad or regret a purchase they made. Everyone should just enjoy there own purchase and have some fun.


Absolutely!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Fully agree. Hope you guys don't misinterpret my posts. Was just just trying to help other folks.


No, you are fine. He was referring to another user that kept going on about his awesome Titan. Funny thing is, quite a few of us owned a Titan at one point.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> It is funny you say that. I was in the process of ripping mine off and my wife asked me was I sure that was supposed to be removed? The more I looked at it, the more I figured it was intended to be there to reduce the possibility of a short. Anyway, I ended up leaving mine on.


She's a keeper. Just saying...

I was gonna put my order through but I got the Moto X, it was too tempting. I'll probably snag a reg classy after the EK blocks are official so I can get some comparisons. I like the look of the HC better, but at the end of the day it's all about performance. That and, from what I've been reading here these 780 GPU's are sensitive to heat (with regards to stability at yummy clocks)


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> She's a keeper. Just saying...
> 
> I was gonna put my order through but I got the Moto X, it was too tempting. I'll probably snag a reg classy after the EK blocks are official so I can get some comparisons. I like the look of the HC better, but at the end of the day it's all about performance. That and, from what I've been reading here these 780 GPU's are sensitive to heat (with regards to stability at yummy clocks)


Yes she is!









These cards are definitely sensitive to heat. I think the EK block is the better choice, just too bad it is still a month out. Not sure I can hold off that much longer.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> We get it. You love your titans.


I was only answering the guys question. I always go for the fastest card no matter the manufacturer/model. I also talk about the 780 Classy in the Titan thread, and so far the world hasn't ended.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> tested Valley with new OS today ,tried everything ...bottom line is Valley is all about memory on your card ,that's fine with me -placed first (single) 780 in 3D Mark 11 and 6th overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad/640#post_20684022
> 
> here is Fire strike (just quick and dirty )
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/800277
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I think Valley is much more relevant to gaming benchmarks than 3DMark is, currently. One of the big issues I have with 3DMark is that it relies very heavily on the CPU, so 6-core processors like a 3930k would get a much higher score than a higher clocked 3770k. The issue here is that there are almost no games that take advantage of more than 4 cores. When I was building my PC...which cost me more than I'd like to admit...I was trying to decide between a 3960x and a 3770k. After reviewing probably hundreds of game benchmarks, I saw that the majority of games got a higher score on the 3770k. So, as a gamer, I opted for the 3770k, because I wanted maximum "actual" real world performance. Now I have a system with a 2L triple-radiator loop, running 3 GTX Titans, OC'd at about 1300MHz GPU and 7600MHz memory (gotta get the nex1500 PSU...my 1250w is crapping out atm as it's too much load) and I honestly feel I can't even try to bench with 3DMark because even if my system can beat out the 3930k/3960x builds out there in actual gaming 9 out of 10 times, I'll be getting a lower gaming bench score.
> 
> And this is why I love Valley. It has limited thread usage. So it doesn't really favour one CPU over another. And even better still...is that the CPU is very limited in its importance when doing a single-gpu benchmark. It just falls to having a decent CPU, but then just pushing the video card to the max. CPU only becomes a big factor when running higher end SLI builds. That is awesome because it actually represents true gaming performance where you keep trying to balance the bottleneck between CPU and GPU.
> 
> I'm just sore because I feel disadvantaged when trying to run 3DMark and feel my PC should have much better results than it gets.
Click to expand...

^^@ HyperMatrix,we are talking synthetic benchmarks here ,you can't compare this to real life gaming ,you can't compare 6-core processors to four when running this benches with equal cooling ..it's just not fair
,as for real life gaming ..I'm hitting 200FPS on 144Hz all ultra setting in BF3 and that's @1300/3000 (thanks to FXXA injector ),here is my retired 570
http://www.overclock.net/t/1226631/electronista-kepler-fast-enough-to-replace-3-x-gtx-580s/80#post_16675305
P.S. when it comes to 3D/gaming or benching 8 out of 10- 6 core will always win..I just got owned by 6 core ..lol
http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad/640#post_20685032


----------



## Littlebiggins

Got my 780 classy hydro this afternoon. Some preliminary info is 87.0% asic quality and 1167 boost out of the box. Looks like 1267 is about as high as she will go on stock volts(1.162). One thing I've noticed on my card is that once the mem or core is pushed to high, my card basically "bogs" down and bench scores and fps tank, even though EVGA precision isn't showing any clock throttling on mem or core. Is this the norm for GK110 keplers? Of course if I push really too high I'll get a black screen or driver crash, but I've never seen a card's performance bog down like that without some clock throttling...


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^@ HyperMatrix,we are talking synthetic benchmarks here ,you can't compare this to real life gaming ,you can't compare 6-core processors to four when running this benches with equal cooling ..it's just not fair
> ,as for real life gaming ..I'm hitting 200FPS on 144Hz all ultra setting in BF3 and that's @1300/3000 (thanks to FXXA injector ),here is my retired 570
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1226631/electronista-kepler-fast-enough-to-replace-3-x-gtx-580s/80#post_16675305
> P.S. when it comes to 3D/gaming or benching 8 out of 10- 6 core will always win..I just got owned by 6 core ..lol
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad/640#post_20685032


How much of a performance gain is FXAA?


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Littlebiggins*
> 
> Got my 780 classy hydro this afternoon. Some preliminary info is 87.0% asic quality and 1167 boost out of the box. Looks like 1267 is about as high as she will go on stock volts(1.162). One thing I've noticed on my card is that once the mem or core is pushed to high, my card basically "bogs" down and bench scores and fps tank, even though EVGA precision isn't showing any clock throttling on mem or core. Is this the norm for GK110 keplers? Of course if I push really too high I'll get a black screen or driver crash, but I've never seen a card's performance bog down like that without some clock throttling...


Yes. You need to give the FBVDD more volts via the software controller or Evbot to get above 6600 memory or so. In my experience thus far I only get driver crashes when the Core isn't getting enough volts. Memory won't give me a driver crash, but it will "soft crash" whereby the card automatically starts scaling down at a certain threshold.

with EVBot I can push the memory to 8002 with 2.0v (stable, minimal core OC)


----------



## coolhandluke41

@NateST
improved colours and around 30% more frames
P.S. this is from injector ..not your FXXA in Nvidia control


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Littlebiggins*
> 
> Got my 780 classy hydro this afternoon. Some preliminary info is 87.0% asic quality and 1167 boost out of the box. Looks like 1267 is about as high as she will go on stock volts(1.162). One thing I've noticed on my card is that once the mem or core is pushed to high, my card basically "bogs" down and bench scores and fps tank, even though EVGA precision isn't showing any clock throttling on mem or core. Is this the norm for GK110 keplers? Of course if I push really too high I'll get a black screen or driver crash, but I've never seen a card's performance bog down like that without some clock throttling...


We haven't talked about it much but it really seems the classified's have really high asic's. Except for mine at 68%. Everyone who posts there asic lately it has been really high. I know we still don't know if it means anything but my higher asic card is way better than my 68%.

Also that bogging down or power throttling is completely normal. I notice when it happens my power% goes down to about half it's normal %. it happens when I push my memory too high. You wouldn't even notice it really until you see the score at the end. From what I have seen it's normal.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> We haven't talked about it much but it really seems the classified's have really high asic's. Except for mine at 68%. Everyone who posts there asic lately it has been really high. I know we still don't know if it means anything but my higher asic card is way better than my 68%.


Mine is only 79.5%


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> edit - dp


hey can we copy your sig and add it to the front page. I haven't made one yet and I think yours looks good.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> hey can we copy your sig and add it to the front page. I haven't made one yet and I think yours looks good.


go for it. I just copied the 780 owner's club sig and changed around the text and link


----------



## Mydog

If high ASIC is good the I got one good card and one not so good.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> We already have a software voltage tool.


Yeah but dont we have to reapply voltage with it every time we reboot our machines?

Or are you telling me that when voltage is set on the tool it sticks?


----------



## trickeh2k

My card has a really high ASIC but is locked at 1,125. Not even the classified tool works on my stock bios.

Flashing it solves all that but my card runs really hot. Even at 1.200 it reaches 85 degrees within just 5mins in sim city. High ASIC doesn't seem to be any good with these cards in terms of ocing. At least not with mine...


----------



## dizzyscure1

More problems, explain what im doing wrong here. Why cant I increase the voltage more than 1.02500V in the Classified voltage controller? < When I go to 1.10000V or higher the GPU's core throttles way way down to like 500-650mhz core. I have the power target maxed to 115% and the Temp target set to 94*


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*
> 
> More problems, explain what im doing wrong here. Why cant I increase the voltage more than 1.02500V in the Classified voltage controller? < When I go to 1.10000V or higher the GPU's core throttles way way down to like 500-650mhz core. I have the power target maxed to 115% and the Temp target set to 94*


what are your temps?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Yeah but dont we have to reapply voltage with it every time we reboot our machines?
> 
> Or are you telling me that when voltage is set on the tool it sticks?


Sometimes it sticks for me and sometimes it doesn't. With the evbot I set up profiles and load profile 1 whenever I turn on my machine. Since the gpu doesn't turn off during a restart it sticks with the evbot unless you shutdown.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*
> 
> More problems, explain what im doing wrong here. Why cant I increase the voltage more than 1.02500V in the Classified voltage controller? < When I go to 1.10000V or higher the GPU's core throttles way way down to like 500-650mhz core. I have the power target maxed to 115% and the Temp target set to 94*


Did you flash a modded bios? What are your temps. With stock bios you will start throttling pretty fast but you should be able to go to 1.212 and a little higher without throttling on stock LN2 bios.


----------



## dizzyscure1

On stock with 100+ core and 250+ mem I was around like 75*. I JUST now uploaded sky-LN2 on the second BIOS and now things seem to actually work LOL! But im hitting high temps 90*+ very quickly on 1.12500V (Furmark = 1.162V) within 2-3 minutes.


----------



## dizzyscure1

Seems like I need water, My case is OK with air cooling but with the Heat sink spilling all that hot air back into the case it seems like water would be the best route for me.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SomeSoldier*
> 
> You can add me to the list. EVGA GTX 770 Classified - water cooled
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cnxq5/


added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukerobi*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kgbpu/
> 
> Finally got these things installed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to really start playing with them! I ran a few valley tests and was in the 4500-4600 range


added.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBDopeness*
> 
> Just got my new cards and am ready to start playing around. I am pretty new to overclocking GPUs, but I am ready to learn and have some fun.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wmm7z/
> 
> 
> 
> When I took this picture I was hanging from my ceiling trying to get a good vantage point.


added.

List updated. If I missed anyone please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*
> 
> On stock with 100+ core and 250+ mem I was around like 75*. I JUST now uploaded sky-LN2 on the second BIOS and now things seem to actually work LOL! But im hitting high temps 90*+ very quickly on 1.12500V (Furmark = 1.162V) within 2-3 minutes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*
> 
> Seems like I need water.


don't use fumark, It is a crappy GPU streess used back in the days and buned a lot GPU out there. you can bee free with no worries to use Unigine Vally and Heaven, 3Dmak 11 / Firestrike this is the most used and famous GPU stress to use.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I'm still waiting for some volt-modded Titans to do better in the 3DMark benchmarks. I think currently Menthol's Classy's have high honors on the HOF for air/water solutions. Wonder if he will post his results in this forums benchmark section.


Well of course I could, I have been testing a 4930K on my board this last weekend, in case your wondering about the IB-E, it needs a new intel INF driver that I have not been able to find anywhere so it has been giving me some fits, memory related dsod's and such so I can't give a fair evaluation of it.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*
> 
> On stock with 100+ core and 250+ mem I was around like 75*. I JUST now uploaded sky-LN2 on the second BIOS and now things seem to actually work LOL! But im hitting high temps 90*+ very quickly on 1.12500V (Furmark = 1.162V) within 2-3 minutes.


Yep, it's gonna start throttling right around 75-80c. Water is definitely your best bet if you're willing to make the commitment. For example I run 1.325V 24/7 and my max temp is 45c after a long play session.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Well of course I could, I have been testing a 4930K on my board this last weekend, in case your wondering about the IB-E, it needs a new intel INF driver that I have not been able to find anywhere so it has been giving me some fits, memory related dsod's and such so I can't give a fair evaluation of it.


Nice. I'm curious to see how that chip in particular works out.


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> don't use fumark, It is a crappy GPU streess used back in the days and buned a lot GPU out there. you can bee free with no worries to use Unigine Vally and Heaven, 3Dmak 11 / Firestrike this is the most used and famous GPU stress to use.


Thanks for the heads up. Yeah ive been running Unigine Vally and Heaven, 3Dmak 11 / Firestrike today. So far im at 1291 core @ 1.2375v & 1777mem @ 1.75v. Temps get to 90* on Valleys Bench and I score 3190. Still tinkering and finding out what I can push and not push LOL! Thanks for all the help


----------



## dizzyscure1

Whats PEXVDD? Isnt it PCIE voltage or something and how does that help a OC? Thanks


----------



## Unknown Soldier

Classy owner checking in.
Here is my validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5vb59/


----------



## dizzyscure1

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/z5zq4/ Here is mine,


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Well of course I could, I have been testing a 4930K on my board this last weekend, in case your wondering about the IB-E, it needs a new intel INF driver that I have not been able to find anywhere so it has been giving me some fits, memory related dsod's and such so I can't give a fair evaluation of it.


That's pretty cool about the testing ...







The results should be pretty interesting!


----------



## criminal

Another review: http://www.overclockers.com/evga-gtx-780-classified-acx-graphics-card-review/


----------



## dizzyscure1

00000.png 1979k .png file


This is with my 1261 core (1.22500V) & 1902 mem (1.75V) score. I think stock score on Valley was @ 2816


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*
> 
> Whats PEXVDD? Isnt it PCIE voltage or something and how does that help a OC? Thanks


Ya I would like to learn more about it. I just upped it 1 notch in the classified controller because that's what I saw in the origianl Kingpin screenshot. I really have no clue what it does except that people say it's the pcie voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknown Soldier*
> 
> Classy owner checking in.
> Here is my validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5vb59/


Welcome Added.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/z5zq4/ Here is mine,


Welcome, added. We have 39 owners on the list. Anyone who hasn't please post your gpuz validation. Thanks.


----------



## dizzyscure1

Fire Strike Extreme Score = 5183 ~ This is with my 1311 core (1.26250V) & 1915 mem (1.75V) score. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/805193

Unigine Valley Extreme HD = 3374 ~ This is with my 1330 core (1.27500V) & 1915 mem (1.8V) score.

00010.png 2103k .png file


Temps are high LOL! 89-90* is what im seeing so water could help out tons I think here.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/483023 this was my Titan, I think I had a slight OC on the core but that was it.


----------



## pharma57

Nice scores! Are you running benchmarks open case with an outside fan to help cooling the video card?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*


Hey strong, have not seen you bench much since you got on water. How are your cards responding now that they are wet?


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Nice scores! Are you running benchmarks open case with an outside fan to help cooling the video card?


I had originally taken my cases door off but then I decided to play it safe and put a fan on it and it seems to have dropped my temps for benching.
This for now will be my 24/7 clocks

GTX780CLASSY.gif 25k .gif file


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*
> 
> I had originally taken my cases door off but then I decided to play it safe and put a fan on it and it seems to have dropped my temps for benching.
> This for now will be my 24/7 clocks
> 
> GTX780CLASSY.gif 25k .gif file


Great memory it looks like you have there. Lucky...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Hey strong, have not seen you bench much since you got on water. How are your cards responding now that they are wet?


I have been so busy with work I haven't had much time. This week and weekend I am going to play with them a little more. I guess I just took a break for a little while. One thing I know already is that the amount of artifacts I was getting before have gone away. My slowest card was doing 1359 and 7450mem in Valley but artifacting like crazy. In sli at that speed I finished Valley without one single artifact. I will definitely push them more this week.


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Great memory it looks like you have there. Lucky...


Thanks, yeah I am lucky! I've had it up to 7808 on the Mem but I really have to be under water I think as the temps get way to high for my comfort.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I have been so busy with work I haven't had much time. This week and weekend I am going to play with them a little more. I guess I just took a break for a little while. One thing I know already is that the amount of artifacts I was getting before have gone away. My slowest card was doing 1359 and 7450mem in Valley but artifacting like crazy. In sli at that speed I finished Valley without one single artifact. I will definitely push them more this week.


Nice! I am curious of what you can do with yours. You got some of the first released, so I think you might get some quality numbers.


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I have been so busy with work I haven't had much time. This week and weekend I am going to play with them a little more. I guess I just took a break for a little while. One thing I know already is that the amount of artifacts I was getting before have gone away. My slowest card was doing 1359 and 7450mem in Valley but artifacting like crazy. In sli at that speed I finished Valley without one single artifact. I will definitely push them more this week.


Awesome! Wanna see this!


----------



## dizzyscure1

Hey does this mean im running at 8x's in my PCI-E slot? >>> PCI-E 3.0x16 @ x8 3.0 <<< This is what it states on my GPU-Z read out!?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*
> 
> Hey does this mean im running at 8x's in my PCI-E slot? >>> PCI-E 3.0x16 @ x8 3.0 <<< This is what it states on my GPU-Z read out!?


Yes you are running at 8x

What does the mobo do with two gpu's? You might want to check your manual


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Yes you are running at 8x
> 
> What does the mobo do with two gpu's? You might want to check your manual


Solved the problem, wrong slot. Thanks


----------



## SolarNova

incase any1 is interested This is the OC i have atm.


Im stil using stock bios and cant og higher than 1.175v, and tbh atm i woudlnt want to since my temps are high. (~75c at ~80% fan speed)
Changing TIM this week, hope it drops temps a good amount.
Also i havnt found my memory's max clock yet, i just happened to stop at that speed cuz it was getting late.
Also i could run at 1267mhz on core, but the 1 and only program/game that does artifact ..like 3 or 4 times, is 3dmark11 on scene 2, so i nocked it down 1 notch for a legitimat 0 artifact clock.
EDIT: oh and i just done a quik valley run also.


----------



## sdmf74

I noticed some pepople benchmarking with an increased voltage, I assume that is being accomplished with the overvoltage tool for the 770 and 780
classsy's but Im curious are you guys using a different bios as well?
I have 770 class. and Im using secondary bios from EVGA which gives me a power target
of just 115%, It is only a 4% increase from the stock 111%. Im not sure where to find a bios that will give me more overclocking potential or a higher power target.


----------



## USFORCES

Just seen this at newegg's 780 classified reviews, that'll teach em, lol


----------



## strong island 1

Wow the blocks are making an amazing difference. I just started testing my cards and just finished a Valley run at 1385mhz and 7450mhz memory. it was my first run. It's wierd because my first card couldn't do more than 1359 on the air cooler. I never tested it by itself with the block but I should do that. I forgot to screenshot my valley score but it was 142.3. I'm going to see how far I can go now.


----------



## sourplumps

Hey folks,

Just got my 780 HC Classifieds in SLI setup. I have the sky-ln2 bios active for both cards and they are overclocking nicely with what I've done as yet.

Right now I have 1359 core / 7000 mem stable with 1.3V set in the classified voltage tool. My only concern is that I cannot see the actual voltage that is running anywhere. I know it's working because temps go up and I can achieve better overclocks. But neither PrecisionX or GPUz shows me anything but 1.15V at all times. Is there anyway to see the actual voltages ? It's not a huge deal, I just want to know if voltages drop at idle or if the cards are constantly get 1.3V pumped through them even on the desktop.

Thanks in advance if anyone knows.


----------



## strong island 1

Here is my second run. An even 6000. 1398mhz core, 7516mhz memory.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sourplumps*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> Just got my 780 HC Classifieds in SLI setup. I have the sky-ln2 bios active for both cards and they are overclocking nicely with what I've done as yet.
> 
> Right now I have 1359 core / 7000 mem stable with 1.3V set in the classified voltage tool. My only concern is that I cannot see the actual voltage that is running anywhere. I know it's working because temps go up and I can achieve better overclocks. But neither PrecisionX or GPUz shows me anything but 1.15V at all times. Is there anyway to see the actual voltages ? It's not a huge deal, I just want to know if voltages drop at idle or if the cards are constantly get 1.3V pumped through them even on the desktop.
> 
> Thanks in advance if anyone knows.


The only way too know for sure would be to actually measure it with a tool. I have never done it. The voltage doesn't show up in any software with real time monitoring.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Here is my second run. An even 6000. 1398mhz core, 7516mhz memory.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice run







but you're getting a little bit to close to my personal best for my comfort


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Just seen this at newegg's 780 classified reviews, that'll teach em, lol


Its a lose lose for EVGA , if they waited to get more memory, everyone would be complaining that the cards took forever to come out.... Either way everyone should be mad at samsung not EVGA...

But being one of those with samsung makes me a little more positive lol


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Today seems like a good day for some new 3DMark world records







2-Way SLI:



__ https://www.facebook.com/vince.lucido/posts/404590562979724


----------



## tajoh111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> If high ASIC is good the I got one good card and one not so good.


Holy cow. Did I just see a 91% asic. That's the highest I have seen. Considering I have seen titan asics hit 1400 at 76%, that should be able to reach crazy clocks.

78% is even high.


----------



## USFORCES

I noticed when I bought both cards at the same time from evga the receipt said something like matched/paired I could be wrong but I remember reading something along those lines. Anyhow mine are 77.8% and 78.1%. You would think having a 91% and a 78% ASIC might not run as good together especially overclocked in SLI. I'm sure it would take a little more figuring out the correct voltage and what not for each card to run stable together since they are so far apart. Right?


----------



## sandboarder08

Has anyone else noticed every Msi Lighting 780 Benchmarks Never include the Classified.... But they are quick to say its better than the titan? lol I laugh at this....









http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?ct=articles&action=file&id=6366

http://cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/MSI-GeForce-GTX-780-Lightning_Specs.gif

http://cdn2.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/MSI-GeForce-GTX-780-Lightning_Performance.gif


----------



## USFORCES

Well it should be better since it's $65 more dollars and took them long enough to release it, for the guys that waited it out I hope they at least get a card as good if not better than the classified.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Today seems like a good day for some new 3DMark world records
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-Way SLI:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/vince.lucido/posts/404590562979724


Still happy being 3rd behind the pros using LN2 and on water


----------



## sandboarder08

Just ran a valley bench... Tried to make it as close to the MSI Lighting limit.... Either I'm doing something wrong or their card is a little behind.... This run had no EVBOT (restarted comp cold and uplugged) and i limited the TPP to 109% voltage was set in precision at 1.212v.


----------



## AndrewK

Haven't finished benching yet... but these things run warm in 3 way sli on a 480mm rad


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> Haven't finished benching yet... but these things run warm in 3 way sli on a 480mm rad


Get a 1080 rad then.................


----------



## theseekeroffun

Heads up, if anyone wants a HC 780 Classy H20 block, I have a brand new one. It's probably easier to sell it here than it is to send it back to eVGA.


----------



## AndrewK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Get a 1080 rad then.................


I would, but I care about aesthetics as much as performance


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajoh111*
> 
> Holy cow. Did I just see a 91% asic. That's the highest I have seen. Considering I have seen titan asics hit 1400 at 76%, that should be able to reach crazy clocks.
> 
> 78% is even high.




;P

Btw, using skyn3ts bios i cant play at 99fps vsync like I'm used to. Card got up to 94 degrees and then throttled after about 15mins of GRID 2.


----------



## strong island 1

I have seen some crazy high asic's in this thread. I think there was even a 97%. My 64% card I think changed recently to 68%. This is the first card that makes me think asic means something. I have noticed that at least with the classified's the higher the asic the better they clock. That is certainly true for my cards. 68% vs 82%

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tajoh111*
> 
> Holy cow. Did I just see a 91% asic. That's the highest I have seen. Considering I have seen titan asics hit 1400 at 76%, that should be able to reach crazy clocks.
> 
> 78% is even high.


What do you mean you see titans hitting 1400mhz at 76% asic? I don't think I have seen a titan on this forum hit 1400mhz.


----------



## dizzyscure1

So what's the highest 24/7 OC's on these water-cooled cards we've seen so far?


----------



## koniu777

I've settled my card at 1306mhz/1.212v for everyday use, stable as rock in gaming and benchmarks. Temps stay just below 40c with the hc block, will probably get the ek block when it comes out. As for memory I'm running it at +350 can't go much higher without artifacts even with the waterblock installed. I'm very happy that the card runs high clocks without the need to apply evbot settings every time I turn on the computer. Overall I think it's a good card even tho the memory doesn't overclock that we'll.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## frankietown

so i just replaced my wet 780 classified with....

TWO new 780 classifieds!!!!!!!! will post sometime in the end of the week.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I have seen some crazy high asic's in this thread. I think there was even a 97%. My 64% card I think changed recently to 68%. This is the first card that makes me think asic means something. I have noticed that at least with the classified's the higher the asic the better they clock. That is certainly true for my cards. 68% vs 82%
> What do you mean you see titans hitting 1400mhz at 76% asic? I don't think I have seen a titan on this forum hit 1400mhz.


I have a 81.7 % and it overclocks like a champ..... it will be under water soon... READ THIS

http://forums.pureoverclock.com/graphics-cards/18837-gpu-z-asic-quality.html


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> I have a 81.7 % and it overclocks like a champ..... it will be under water soon... READ THIS
> 
> http://forums.pureoverclock.com/graphics-cards/18837-gpu-z-asic-quality.html


If thats what it is then throwing my card under water seems like a waste of money.


----------



## nyk20z3

Should be joining you guys soon!

I already ordered a 780 Classified Backplate and EVbot,but between getting married on Sunday and reporting to Germany in 2 weeks time is at a Premium.

If my 670 FTW's sell before I leave I should have the card shortly after, if not it will have to wait until I get to Germany.

Only looking to run 1 Classy for now and maybe go SLI down the road,it will be going in my XB build so I will most likely keep it on air unless I decide to run a external Rad set up and really push it.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> If thats what it is then throwing my card under water seems like a waste of money.


Their is no way of knowing untill we have hundreds of results .... once we do we will be able to chart Asic quality vs OCs

putting it under water will always net you a better OC, how much we dont know?.... also your card will last longer and run cooler!


----------



## AndrewK

Don't buy a classy and air cool it. Don't be that guy.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> Don't buy a classy and air cool it. Don't be that guy.


Not everyone can afford to buy a classy and a wc system at once. Ofc that's my goal but I can't afford it atm.


----------



## criminal

MSI has lost their minds!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127754&Tpk=GTX780%20lightning


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> Don't buy a classy and air cool it. Don't be that guy.


Nothing wrong with it .... I'm doing it.







If Classy's were meant to be water-cooled from scratch eVGA would not have had an air cooled version.








By the same token we could also say "Don't buy a classy and not be involved in extreme benchmarking".


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> MSI has lost their minds!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127754&Tpk=GTX780%20lightning


That cant be good.... People are justifying the price because of the the Classified needs a evbot to get over 1.35 volts ... Saying that the lightning can do it under software. But i have yet to see how... ??

We will find out soon what they do???


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*
> 
> So what's the highest 24/7 OC's on these water-cooled cards we've seen so far?


I'm running 1397 / 7012 right now. Slightly over stock voltage on both. I'll probably push it a little higher once I upgrade my rig. Should be feasible to be around 1450 / 7500 full time under water with a good loop and card.

Anything over 1450 and you're gonna see too many artifacts to make it enjoyable for gaming. However I have passed Valley at 8000mem with a lower core oc (think around 1350), and I didn't experience any artifacting. Not sure how stable it would be in real world gaming though.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> That cant be good.... People are justifying the price because of the the Classified needs a evbot to get over 1.35 volts ... Saying that the lightning can do it under software. But i have yet to see how... ??
> 
> We will find out soon what they do???


For $30 more I bought a HC Classy









Plus EVBot is a great long term investment. It will continue to work with all Evga cards and mobos in the future.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> That cant be good.... People are justifying the price because of the the Classified needs a evbot to get over 1.35 volts ... Saying that the lightning can do it under software. But i have yet to see how... ??
> 
> We will find out soon what they do???


Also since the evbot works with multiple cards it's not like it's an extra $50 per card. Since I bought 2 it was only $25 per card. Plus I can use it for 4 cards at a time. Also it should work with future classified cards and evga motherboards. So it's not like someone can say it adds $50 to every card.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Also since the evbot works with multiple cards it's not like it's an extra $50 per card. Since I bought 2 it was only $25 per card. Plus I can use it for 4 cards at a time. Also it should work with future classified cards and evga motherboards. So it's not like someone can say it adds $50 to every card.


\

Very true. It was a Lightning fan that made that comment anyway. They are just trying to justify the markup by MSI.


----------



## SolarNova

We will see if the price is justified once the average OC frquency start coming out.
Chances are there wont be a difference. The only difference i forsee is whether the fan is quieter, the ACX coolers do tend to have issues with vibration and fan humming. But i wouldnt consider paying the difference just for that, unless u get unlucky and get a ACX cooler that is particularly loud/vibrates alot, then i could understand getting a refund and paying the extra for the MSI.
I think EVGA droped the ball a but on their quality control with their ACX coolers.


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> We will see if the price is justified once the average OC frquency start coming out.
> Chances are there wont be a difference. The only difference i forsee is whether the fan is quieter, the ACX coolers do tend to have issues with vibration and fan humming. But i wouldnt consider paying the difference just for that, unless u get unlucky and get a ACX cooler that is particularly loud/vibrates alot, then i could understand getting a refund and paying the extra for the MSI.
> I think EVGA droped the ball a but on their quality control with their ACX coolers.


Yeah mine humms a bit.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> We will see if the price is justified once the average OC frquency start coming out.
> Chances are there wont be a difference. The only difference i forsee is whether the fan is quieter, the ACX coolers do tend to have issues with vibration and fan humming. But i wouldnt consider paying the difference just for that, unless u get unlucky and get a ACX cooler that is particularly loud/vibrates alot, then i could understand getting a refund and paying the extra for the MSI.
> I think EVGA droped the ball a but on their quality control with their ACX coolers.


I agree. After all the raving about the ACX cooler on the regular 780, I was kinda disappointed about the one on the Classy. Makes me wish they would have done a custom Titan type cooler for the Classy except with a larger fan like is found on the 680 Classified.


----------



## nyk20z3

Interesting to hear since they raved about the ACX being a huge improvement.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Interesting to hear since they raved about the ACX being a huge improvement.


Don't get me wrong, it cools rather well, but I get a slight vibration/hum when the fan gets to 75%+.


----------



## grichka59

Hello,

I have a problem with my gtx 780 classified.

I want to use the gtx classified controller but it didn't work....

I don't know why , but when i want to change the voltage , nothing happened... My card has an svl7 ln2 classified bios.

Can you tell me what's wrong ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grichka59*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have a problem with my gtx 780 classified.
> 
> I want to use the gtx classified controller but it didn't work....
> 
> I don't know why , but when i want to change the voltage , nothing happened... My card has an svl7 ln2 classified bios.
> 
> Can you tell me what's wrong ?
> 
> Thanks a lot


Welcome!

It does work, but the only way to tell is by using a voltmeter. The voltage change does not show up in any software programs.


----------



## pharma57

Criminal is correct! There are 3 ways you can check that the voltages have increased:
1.) Card is definitely hotter and you can run higher OC that crashed before when not using Classified software voltage tool.
2.) Voltmeter
3.) EvBot tool will show any changes you make with Classified software tool.

Voltmeter will give you the most accurate reading.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Criminal is correct! There are 3 ways you can check that the voltages have increased:
> 1.) Card is definitely hotter and you can run higher OC that crashed before when not using Classified software voltage tool.
> 2.) Voltmeter
> 3.) EvBot tool will show any changes you make with Classified software tool.
> 
> Voltmeter will give you the most accurate reading.


Yeah, but you explained it better.


----------



## pharma57

On thing that hasn't be stated about the Lightning is whether they control 1 voltage or 3 independent voltages ....


----------



## grichka59

Ok thanks for the fast reply









One thing : I can bench at 1306 mhz @1.212v , but i an't go higher than [email protected] , is it normal ?

I use a svl7 bios , 115% TDP , 94 for the temp limit... so no limitation ...

at 1.35v , i reach 96°C really fast , do you think what can be the best WB for this card ? swiftech or EK ?

Sorry for my english


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> Heads up, if anyone wants a HC 780 Classy H20 block, I have a brand new one. It's probably easier to sell it here than it is to send it back to eVGA.


There's about to be another one for sale, as I think I'm going to sell mine and wait for the EK blocks now that I know they are going to make them. Grabbed one since they were in such short supply for the 680 Classy's.


----------



## nyk20z3

You guys think a 240 rad is enough to keep the heat at bay with the 780 Classy ?

I am currently using a Haf XB and besides an external rad set up I can only fit a 240 rad internally.

I would honestly want at least a 360 cooling it but if I can get away with a 240 i will attempt it.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> You guys think a 240 rad is enough to keep the heat at bay with the 780 Classy ?
> 
> I am currently using a Haf XB and besides an external rad set up I can only fit a 240 rad internally.
> 
> I would honestly want at least a 360 cooling it but if I can get away with a 240 i will attempt it.






Just one card? Yep, 240 mm should be enough. Will be a separate loop just for the vga? Looking at your system it seem you are using an AIO for the cpu.


----------



## pharma57

Not sure if this has already been posted, but in the Guru3d Lightning review they posted an update to the article:
Quote:


> Update: we just learned that there will become a firmware update available soon that will allow a 300% power limiter. We'll keep you posted and also will host that Firmware here on Guru3D.com when available.


I wonder if eVGA will be "stepping up to the plate" as well!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> There's about to be another one for sale, as I think I'm going to sell mine and wait for the EK blocks now that I know they are going to make them. Grabbed one since they were in such short supply for the 680 Classy's.


ya I grabbed mine before the EK blocks were announced. i wanted to make sure I had a waterblock no matter what. I couldn't really enjoy my cards until I got the blocks installed, but I would love to sell mine for the EK blocks also.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya I grabbed mine before the EK blocks were announced. i wanted to make sure I had a waterblock no matter what. I couldn't really enjoy my cards until I got the blocks installed, but I would love to sell mine for the EK blocks also.


This way im starting to have byes regret after some reviews on the ek block it made a lot people change they mind before buying a block.


----------



## doctakedooty

So currently have 3 evga gtx 780 superclocked on air working on finishing my dual loops my score on fs I got 22713 thinking about selling getting a classified with dual bios what do you guys think. You think I will be able to increase that score with classys or go with a lightning or keep the cards I got I blew a 1250w seasonic last night during a bench with a custom bios on the cards so now I am rmaing that 2 month old psu and already bought another 1250w guess I will be running dual psu also if I run 3 classys oc will a 480mm and 240 mm rad keep them cool or could I get away with 2 240mm rads to keep the temps down.


----------



## trickeh2k

Also, on mine and some other of the latest batches of classified voltage is locked. You need to flash skyn3ts bios to use either precision or classified tool


----------



## AndrewK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So currently have 3 evga gtx 780 superclocked on air working on finishing my dual loops my score on fs I got 22713 thinking about selling getting a classified with dual bios what do you guys think. You think I will be able to increase that score with classys or go with a lightning or keep the cards I got I blew a 1250w seasonic last night during a bench with a custom bios on the cards so now I am rmaing that 2 month old psu and already bought another 1250w guess I will be running dual psu also if I run 3 classys oc will a 480mm and 240 mm rad keep them cool or could I get away with 2 240mm rads to keep the temps down.


My head just exploded from the longest run-on sentence I've ever attempted to read. Thank you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Also, on mine and some other of the latest batches of classified voltage is locked. You need to flash skyn3ts bios to use either precision or classified tool


No, precision voltage is not "locked" for any card.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> My head just exploded from the longest run-on sentence I've ever attempted to read. Thank you.


Sorry about that just tried to explain things throughly even though I repeated myself. I am using my cell phone so I always forget the period like I do on my computer.


----------



## dizzyscure1

EK vs EVGA Water blocks? Whys everyone wanting to jump ship? Are the EVGA blocks not all that great? I want a WB bad but im waiting for a little while to see this EK block and what the differences are first before I buy any one of them, I know the EVGA block is $150 and to me that's a lot of money so I hope EK comes in under that LOL!


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*
> 
> EK vs EVGA Water blocks? Whys everyone wanting to jump ship? Are the EVGA blocks not all that great? I want a WB bad but im waiting for a little while to see this EK block and what the differences are first before I buy any one of them, I know the EVGA block is $150 and to me that's a lot of money so I hope EK comes in under that LOL!


EVGA blocks on the hydro series are very restrictive on the flow where as the ek blocks are not. If I had to guess I would say the ek blocks will be between $120 to $140 but I do know they are always cheaper then the evga blocks


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> My head just exploded from the longest run-on sentence I've ever attempted to read. Thank you.
> No, precision voltage is not "locked" for any card.


Wrong, I can't go over 1.125mV with stock bios on my card. Adding any over volting with precision x does nothing, neither does the classified over volting tool. Upon flashing the bios tough, both precision and classified tool works.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> 
> Just one card? Yep, 240 mm should be enough. Will be a separate loop just for the vga? Looking at your system it seem you are using an AIO for the cpu.


Yes it would be a separate loop.

The Intel AIO was to follow the Intel theme I wanted to keep throughout the build.

I can do a 240 rad internal or a Phobya 1080 Rad Box so I can mount the pump and res to it.The sides of the XB come apart so I can run tubing directly in to it if needed.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Yes it would be a separate loop.
> 
> The Intel AIO was to follow the Intel theme I wanted to keep throughout the build.
> 
> I can do a 240 rad internal or a Phobya 1080 Rad Box so I can mount the pump and res to it.The sides of the XB come apart so I can run tubing directly in to it if needed.


The 240 mm for one card would be just fine. The 1080 rad box would be overkill but hell, this is ocn so.... If you have the green for it and want to have ton of rad space for future expansion and is able to select a quiet pump the rad box would be great.

hope that helps


----------



## AndrewK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Wrong, I can't go over 1.125mV with stock bios on my card. Adding any over volting with precision x does nothing, neither does the classified over volting tool. Upon flashing the bios tough, both precision and classified tool works.


Then you're doing something wrong. How are you claiming to "confirm" that nothing changes with precision or the OC tool with a whole batch of cards? A volt meter is the only way to be 100% sure, just FYI.


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Wrong, I can't go over 1.125mV with stock bios on my card. Adding any over volting with precision x does nothing, neither does the classified over volting tool. Upon flashing the bios tough, both precision and classified tool works.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> Then you're doing something wrong. How are you claiming to "confirm" that nothing changes with precision or the OC tool with a whole batch of cards? A volt meter is the only way to be 100% sure, just FYI.


Yeah, are you sure you are enabling overvoltage in Precision? The default voltage should be 1.150 and go up to around 1.2 with OV enabled.


----------



## Gabrielzm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*
> 
> EK vs EVGA Water blocks? Whys everyone wanting to jump ship? Are the EVGA blocks not all that great? I want a WB bad but im waiting for a little while to see this EK block and what the differences are first before I buy any one of them, I know the EVGA block is $150 and to me that's a lot of money so I hope EK comes in under that LOL!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> EVGA blocks on the hydro series are very restrictive on the flow where as the ek blocks are not. If I had to guess I would say the ek blocks will be between $120 to $140 but I do know they are always cheaper then the evga blocks


There is no difference between most blocks in restriction, especially at usual 1 GPM as this plot show:


The only more restrictive block is aquacomputer, at least on this review of titan/780 vanilla blocks. I am not aware of any review testing on 780 classies blocks. The thing is that ek block seems to be the best for cooling VRM and VRAM as you can check on the original review linked below:

http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/

hope that helps


----------



## AndrewK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> There is no difference between most blocks in restriction, especially at usual 1 GPM as this plot show:
> 
> 
> The only more restrictive block is aquacomputer, at least on this review of titan/780 vanilla blocks. I am not aware of any review testing on 780 classies blocks. The thing is that ek block seems to be the best for cooling VRM and VRAM as you can check on the original review linked below:
> 
> http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/
> 
> hope that helps


From the review - "These are low accuracy measurements, take away only the large deltas and ignore anything small. Here we see that the EK has the best VRM and VRAM temps by far and that all other blocks perform similarly on the VRAM."

The results don't mean much, in other words. Generalized, low accuracy findings and the HC performs on par with every other 3rd party block... Which is more than enough vrm cooling.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> Then you're doing something wrong. How are you claiming to "confirm" that nothing changes with precision or the OC tool with a whole batch of cards? A volt meter is the only way to be 100% sure, just FYI.


I'm not doing anything wrong, this is just how my card seems to work. I got my card recently and there's been others reporting the same, now of course nothing but an volt meter would give proper readings, but both precsion and ab reports 1.125mV as the highest reading, unchanged or with over volting in both tools. Also, there was no change in what clocks I could achieve with or without the overvolting, regardless of any of these softwares or the classified tool.

Flashing to skyn3t's bios both allowed over volting and both softwares reported 1.212mV as the highest reading. Over volting with the classified tool also worked, not in terms of what I could read in the software, but I noticed my temperatures shot up quickly even at idle with 5 degrees within just about as many seconds (I'm assuming the tool doesn't have any idle voltage).


----------



## shremi

Well i gotta say the waterblock really makes a huge difference

I love this card on water









Here is my best score so far topping out the software utility ..... Next is with the Evbot


----------



## pharma57

That's a really good score! You're got the best single run for all Classy's and Titan's on air/water solutions! Your ASIC of 76% might be the sweet spot for benchmarking!









Which vbios are you using?


----------



## pharma57

Someone with 780gtx is reporting with the new AfterBurner you can up voltages to 1.3v, unlike PrecisionX which will take you to 1.21v.
Quote:


> New afterburner is pretty awesome! i can up the voltage to 1.3v.
> not that i will ever go that high, but its bettter then the default 1.2v or flashed 1.21v


http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4638840&postcount=426

Something to look into for people who want higher, stable OC's at boot-time that require more than 1.21v.


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Well i gotta say the waterblock really makes a huge difference
> 
> I love this card on water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my best score so far topping out the software utility ..... Next is with the Evbot


Sir this is amazing.


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Someone with 780gtx is reporting with the new AfterBurner you can up voltages to 1.3v, unlike PrecisionX which will take you to 1.21v.
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4638840&postcount=426
> 
> Something to look into for people who want higher, stable OC's at boot-time that require more than 1.21v.


Hmmmm... Can any one confirm this? If so this would be amazing while im still on air! What version is the fella talking about!??? I looked at the post and it doesn't state any details.


----------



## skyn3t

But thing is you still going to be limited to TPD, with high voltage and low TPD you going to throttling like heart beat


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> But thing is you still going to be limited to TPD, with high voltage and low TPD you going to throttling like heart beat


So this wont keep 130% Power target if I would switch to Afterburner? If not then Who's the Modder here and we need to get him to put that 130% feature into Afterburner as that would be awesome.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*
> 
> Hmmmm... Can any one confirm this? If so this would be amazing while im still on air! What version is the fella talking about!??? I looked at the post and it doesn't state any details.


I think he is talking about this version "MSIAfterburnerSetup300Beta14" ....

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html

Best read the comments --- not sure but may require similar hack that gave titans their 1.3v increase. I'll ask the poster ...


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*
> 
> So this wont keep 130% Power target if I would switch to Afterburner? If not then Who's the Modder here and we need to get him to put that 130% feature into Afterburner as that would be awesome.


You are mixing oranges and apples! The 130% PT is bios related. Classy owners can still use the Classified Software Tool for voltages but if you turn off your PC you will need to reset voltages again in Windows. If this is true about AfterBurner then you would not have to be bothered with resetting voltages up to 1.3v after a cold boot.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Nice run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you're getting a little bit to close to my personal best for my comfort


What bios and drivers were you using for this run. Your clocks look to be about 1360mhz and 7500mhz memory right? Last night I was getting one card up to 1450mhz and the second one was at 1420mhz. One memory was at 7600mhz and the other was 7500mhz I un-synched them because one card is holding the other back.

The wierd thing is my highest score was 144fps. It's a great score but shouldn't it be so much higher at those speeds. I monitored with precision so no throttling was happening. I can't imagine there is that big of a difference between the 3930k & 3960x especially in Valley. I wonder what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Mydog

I'm using Sky's bios with 130% PT without boost and the 326.41 driver in Win7 Ultimate. I did the tweaks in the first post nothing else, CPU and memory speed was 5,0 GHz and 2400 MHz CL9
This benchmark is weird in some ways.


----------



## pharma57

I'm glad you were able to use Sky's Classified bios, and the 326.41 Nvidia drivers. I remember trying those drivers when they first came out but did not have much success. If you decide to try the 3DMark benchmarks later, make sure you use a WHQL driver so your good scores will be ranked on the 3DMark website HOF

Someone posted in the Valley benchmark thread different scores with only increasing the CPU clock. For me increasing the cpu clock really did not make any difference in my score. Last week Asus did come out with new MB bios with new cpu support and some other changes, so I guess I'll have to try again once I grab the new MB bios.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I'm glad you were able to use Sky's Classified bios, and the 326.41 Nvidia drivers. I remember trying those drivers when they first came out but did not have much success. If you decide to try the 3DMark benchmarks later, make sure you use a WHQL driver so your good scores will be ranked on the 3DMark website HOF.


I read that some people had issues with that driver-bios combo but it's been smooth sailing for me and my buddy Nizzen.
I'm not to concerned about 3DMark HOF more about HWbot








Not even tried 326.80 yet


----------



## criminal

Guys I had a run in with Performance PCs customer service today. They are extremely rude! Good selection of things to buy, but you better not ever have an issue and expect good service... lol

Frozencpu for me from here on out.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Well i gotta say the waterblock really makes a huge difference
> 
> I love this card on water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my best score so far topping out the software utility ..... Next is with the Evbot


Very nice score for team Classified! Congrats man

Can't wait to get into my new rig and bench again. Think this definitely proves CPU matters a little bit in Valley. My score was lower even though I had a higher gpu oc, but obviously my i7 960 is holding it back


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I read that some people had issues with that driver-bios combo but it's been smooth sailing for me and my buddy Nizzen.
> I'm not to concerned about 3DMark HOF more about HWbot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even tried 326.80 yet


I'm on 326.80 right now, mainly because this revision supports my Korean ips monitor. Runs just fine, haven't had any issues.


----------



## theseekeroffun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Guys I had a run in with Performance PCs customer service today. They are extremely rude! Good selection of things to buy, but you better not ever have an issue and expect good service... lol
> 
> Frozencpu for me from here on out.


They are hit or miss at best. Frozen is sometimes a little bit more, but they are tough to beat. I dropped a very large order on them yesterday and they got it out last night.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun*
> 
> They are hit or miss at best. Frozen is sometimes a little bit more, but they are tough to beat. I dropped a very large order on them yesterday and they got it out last night.


Good to know.

You getting ready for the EK blocks?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> I'm on 326.80 right now, mainly because this revision supports my Korean ips monitor. Runs just fine, haven't had any issues.


Yeah... i am on the previous beta drivers, also have an Korean monitor. Guess what? NEW beta's black screen for me in full screen, lol!


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Guys I had a run in with Performance PCs customer service today. They are extremely rude! Good selection of things to buy, but you better not ever have an issue and expect good service... lol
> 
> Frozencpu for me from here on out.


Yeah they aren't that great. Always stay away from them.


----------



## Lukas026

hey there. maybe I will be getting one Classy 780 for myself, but I have a couple of questions for you owners









what should I do with my card for maximal use for gaming ?

I mean should I flash some modded BIOS for 24/7 overclock ? So far I found 2 BIOS - one from skyn3t (actualy two - one normal and one LN2) and another I found on techinferno site (something like classified OC rev. 3 bios - link here: http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html )

Than I would install EVGA PrecisionX and the voltage tuning tool. I will than try to find my max core and memory clock via some Valley runs and than I would jump on gaming.

Is it just that easy or is there some catch and I shoud do something more ?

Basicly I am looking for some easy guide for OCing Classy 780 for 24/7 and which BIOS I should use









Thanks


----------



## nickolp1974

Hi guys, whats the best drivers to use for 2 of these cards, looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Hi guys, whats the best drivers to use for 2 of these cards, looking forward to tomorrow!


I am using this one: http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/64633

Not saying it is the best, but it has given me the fewest issues.


----------



## trickeh2k

So, I've been playing quite much today and stuck to 60hz. It seems as if I stick to that I'm ok. Played GRID 2 quite a lot. Decided to not touch the memory and until I felt I played enough I gradually cranked up the clock.

Leaving the memory and sticking to 60fps got it stable. Last 40mins I was playing at 1320Mhz. Never stayed there much though and I could never really figure out why, but the only pattern I could see was the various tracks and gpu usage. Whenever it got to 50% or more it clocked much higher.

Temp was never an issue and it only drew 55% TDP as max. Thought I saw a few artifacts when I was at 1293Mhz so I added a little more voltage. 1.175mV was the most and I could never spot any throttling really.

Max temp was 77 and nothing else showed any signs of throttling. Seems like staying at 60fps keeps my card cool enough and get good clocks.

If it where to be game stable at 1320Mhz at 1.175mV, then it's not as bad as I first thought it was. Now I'm just wondering if that 144Hz monitor was a waste of money...


----------



## Neutronman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Guys I had a run in with Performance PCs customer service today. They are extremely rude! Good selection of things to buy, but you better not ever have an issue and expect good service... lol
> 
> Frozencpu for me from here on out.


Yeah, their shipping costs are over the top too....


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Someone with 780gtx is reporting with the new AfterBurner you can up voltages to 1.3v, unlike PrecisionX which will take you to 1.21v.
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4638840&postcount=426
> 
> Something to look into for people who want higher, stable OC's at boot-time that require more than 1.21v.


You guys are a little behind the times as far as thats concerned You can change your voltage limit on cards that have the NCP 4206 to 1.3v+ there's also a LLC command in AB as well that stops vdroop, more details can be found here. http://www.overclock.net/t/1421221/gtx780-titan-any-ncp4206-card-vdroop-fix-solid-1-325v/120#post_20703195


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Guys I had a run in with Performance PCs customer service today. They are extremely rude! Good selection of things to buy, but you better not ever have an issue and expect good service... lol
> 
> Frozencpu for me from here on out.


ya the only place I have ever ordered from is frozencpu and the ek shop. Although frozen cpu has messed up my order a lot they always correct it right away. I also always end up getting something extra in my order probably by mistake. Even ppcs website sucks, it takes forever to load. Frozencpu has great customer service. Plus they are in my home state of New York. I wish I lived upstate near them to go to the warehouse to pick stuff up but it's up close to canada and really far away from long island.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya the only place I have ever ordered from is frozencpu and the ek shop. Although frozen cpu has messed up my order a lot they always correct it right away. I also always end up getting something extra in my order probably by mistake. Even ppcs website sucks, it takes forever to load. Frozencpu has great customer service. Plus they are in my home state of New York. I wish I lived upstate near them to go to the warehouse to pick stuff up but it's up close to canada and really far away from long island.


you are Yankee than







, I had a great times in long island. I used to go there at least 3 times a month to visit Allan my buddy he is in Army now.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you are Yankee than
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I had a great times in long island. I used to go there at least 3 times a month to visit Allan my buddy he is in Army now.


Yes I am. And I am really upset because the Yankees might miss the post season. With 28 games left I hope they can pull it together.


----------



## strong island 1

Holy crap I have an amazing card. I just started testing my second card for the first time out of sli with the waterblock on and it's amazing. I just finished a Valley run at 1502mhz core and an amazing 7700mhz memory. I was pretty amazed at what i was seeing. I have to start some 3dmark benches now.





By the time I took the screenshot on the desktop the card downclocked but if you look at the graph you can see the card was pinned at 1502. I think it actually maxed the graph.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Holy crap I have an amazing card. I just started testing my second card for the first time out of sli with the waterblock on and it's amazing. I just finished a Valley run at 1502mhz core and an amazing 7700mhz memory. I was pretty amazed at what i was seeing. I have to start some 3dmark benches now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I took the screenshot on the desktop the card downclocked but if you look at the graph you can see the card was pinned at 1502. I think it actually maxed the graph.


WHOAAA!!

That is the best I have seen yet mate!

Awesome work!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Holy crap I have an amazing card. I just started testing my second card for the first time out of sli with the waterblock on and it's amazing. I just finished a Valley run at 1502mhz core and an amazing 7700mhz memory. I was pretty amazed at what i was seeing. I have to start some 3dmark benches now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I took the screenshot on the desktop the card downclocked but if you look at the graph you can see the card was pinned at 1502. I think it actually maxed the graph.


w00t , very impressive . which bios you are running ?

in valley thread you are below FtW


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> w00t , very impressive . which bios you are running ?
> 
> in valley thread you are below FtW


I'm running yours. Thank you very much. it's wierd because I was hitting 132% power limit and didn't throttle at all as you can see in the graph. Man that was an amazing feeling. 1500mhz and 7700mhz memory is insanity.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm running yours. Thank you very much. it's wierd because I was hitting 132% power limit and didn't throttle at all as you can see in the graph. Man that was an amazing feeling. 1500mhz and 7700mhz memory is insanity.


Now you are the second person in valley with top score using my vBios. classy and reference 780. Vega and you are pushing hard on those clock's and bith of you are using my bios so let's count 3 person now







. Im happy tha i could help out you guys. just give hit me up if ya need anything. and keep the great work Yankee









Let's make it 61 +Rep.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Now you are the second person in valley with top score using my vBios. classy and reference 780. Vega and you are pushing hard on those clock's and bith of you are using my bios so let's count 3 person now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Im happy tha i could help out you guys. just give hit me up if ya need anything. and keep the great work Yankee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's make it 61 +Rep.


Pretty sure USForces is using your vbios as well. And me obviously









GG Team Classified!


----------



## Lukas026

dont want to bump here but can anyone helps me with my post post #1603

I am seeing here some realy great numbers so I want to know how to do it before my eventual purchase









thanks


----------



## frankietown

got the twins today.

here is a stock run!



asics are: 86.3, 80.7.
max clocks stock: 1163, 1150


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey there. maybe I will be getting one Classy 780 for myself, but I have a couple of questions for you owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what should I do with my card for maximal use for gaming ?
> 
> I mean should I flash some modded BIOS for 24/7 overclock ? So far I found 2 BIOS - one from skyn3t (actualy two - one normal and one LN2) and another I found on techinferno site (something like classified OC rev. 3 bios - link here: http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html )
> 
> Than I would install EVGA PrecisionX and the voltage tuning tool. I will than try to find my max core and memory clock via some Valley runs and than I would jump on gaming.
> 
> Is it just that easy or is there some catch and I shoud do something more ?
> 
> Basicly I am looking for some easy guide for OCing Classy 780 for 24/7 and which BIOS I should use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Air or water? Water you will definitely want skyn3t's. For 24/7 you should easily be able to get around 1400 core 7000 memory on water. Not too sure what people are getting on air right now.

It's easiest to get an EVBot for over volting, because you can save a profile and load it whenever you power cycle your computer. Otherwise you will have to input the changes every time with the voltage tuner software. But the EVBot is also $50, so depends if it's worth it or not for you.


----------



## Lukas026

I will be on air it seems. Thanks for info about evbot though


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Holy crap I have an amazing card. I just started testing my second card for the first time out of sli with the waterblock on and it's amazing. I just finished a Valley run at 1502mhz core and an amazing 7700mhz memory. I was pretty amazed at what i was seeing. I have to start some 3dmark benches now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I took the screenshot on the desktop the card downclocked but if you look at the graph you can see the card was pinned at 1502. I think it actually maxed the graph.


Awesome run! I had a feeling you had a golden card.


----------



## USFORCES

We still have to wait the lighting might strike


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> We still have to wait the lighting might strike


It is going to have to be extremely special I do believe.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Holy crap I have an amazing card. I just started testing my second card for the first time out of sli with the waterblock on and it's amazing. I just finished a Valley run at 1502mhz core and an amazing 7700mhz memory. I was pretty amazed at what i was seeing. I have to start some 3dmark benches now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I took the screenshot on the desktop the card downclocked but if you look at the graph you can see the card was pinned at 1502. I think it actually maxed the graph.


What did this card do with the stock cooler? I'm worried i've gotten a bad clocker, but waiting for the EK blocks to arrive. I've got Elpida mem though so I won't be able to match that, but it would be nice to run 1400mhz on the core for 24/7 with water


----------



## trickeh2k

O
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Holy crap I have an amazing card. I just started testing my second card for the first time out of sli with the waterblock on and it's amazing. I just finished a Valley run at 1502mhz core and an amazing 7700mhz memory. I was pretty amazed at what i was seeing. I have to start some 3dmark benches now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I took the screenshot on the desktop the card downclocked but if you look at the graph you can see the card was pinned at 1502. I think it actually maxed the graph.[/quote
> 
> ****! That's insane man! :O


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Holy crap I have an amazing card. I just started testing my second card for the first time out of sli with the waterblock on and it's amazing. I just finished a Valley run at 1502mhz core and an amazing 7700mhz memory. I was pretty amazed at what i was seeing. I have to start some 3dmark benches now.
> 
> By the time I took the screenshot on the desktop the card downclocked but if you look at the graph you can see the card was pinned at 1502. I think it actually maxed the graph.


Congrats man ... you have a couple weeks untill my block will be on... and then im pretty sure we Can (shake and bake) .... im going to see what i can get on air today or tomarrow!!


----------



## trickeh2k

O
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Holy crap I have an amazing card. I just started testing my second card for the first time out of sli with the waterblock on and it's amazing. I just finished a Valley run at 1502mhz core and an amazing 7700mhz memory. I was pretty amazed at what i was seeing. I have to start some 3dmark benches now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I took the screenshot on the desktop the card downclocked but if you look at the graph you can see the card was pinned at 1502. I think it actually maxed the graph.[/quote
> 
> ****! That's insane man! :O


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutronman*
> 
> Yeah, their shipping costs are over the top too....


Ordered well over 1K worth of stuff from PPCS and never had an issues.

I live in NY and Frozen charges tax so that's a no go for me and most of there stuff is typically more expensive then any where else.

Just my experience though!


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Holy crap I have an amazing card. I just started testing my second card for the first time out of sli with the waterblock on and it's amazing. I just finished a Valley run at 1502mhz core and an amazing 7700mhz memory. I was pretty amazed at what i was seeing. I have to start some 3dmark benches now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I took the screenshot on the desktop the card downclocked but if you look at the graph you can see the card was pinned at 1502. I think it actually maxed the graph.


Really great score! Congrats on being a "normal" Classy Bencher.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Ordered well over 1K worth of stuff from PPCS and never had an issues.
> 
> I live in NY and Frozen charges tax so that's a no go for me and most of there stuff is typically more expensive then any where else.
> 
> Just my experience though!


Oh yeah, experiences vary. Just giving a warning if you ever have an issue. I got called clueless and a moron... lol. No worries though, I got an apology from Hank Baron himself. (FYI ... he is the President of Performance PCs.)

*On topic*: strong and shremi need to get together with their best cards and break some records!


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Holy crap I have an amazing card. I just started testing my second card for the first time out of sli with the waterblock on and it's amazing. I just finished a Valley run at 1502mhz core and an amazing 7700mhz memory. I was pretty amazed at what i was seeing. I have to start some 3dmark benches now.
> 
> By the time I took the screenshot on the desktop the card downclocked but if you look at the graph you can see the card was pinned at 1502. I think it actually maxed the graph.


It sounds great, gz









What bios did you use and did it require more than 1.35v to reach 1.502 mhz if yes how did you give that much voltage since classified voltage program can't give more than 1.35v.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> It sounds great, gz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bios did you use and did it require more than 1.35v to reach 1.502 mhz if yes how did you give that much voltage since classified voltage program can't give more than 1.35v.


He was using skyn3t's bios and EVBOT to give it 1.42v.


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> He was using skyn3t's bios and EVBOT to give it 1.42v.


Thank you for answering my question









Is it possible to go beyond 1.35v without using Evbot ? Can we use Evbot with other motherboards aswell or do we need to use evga motherboard ?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Thank you for answering my question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to go beyond 1.35v without using Evbot ? Can we use Evbot with other motherboards aswell or do we need to use evga motherboard ?


Yes, EVBOT will work with a Classified card on a motherboard other than one made by EVGA.

As far as voltage beyond 1.35 with anything besides EVBOT, I have not heard of anything that will allow that to happen.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Thank you for answering my question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to go beyond 1.35v without using Evbot ? Can we use Evbot with other motherboards aswell or do we need to use evga motherboard ?


EVBot works for EVGA motherboards and EVGA GPU's with the EVBot connector. What motherboard your comp uses doesnt matter if you use it on your GPU.


----------



## sandboarder08

Well just hold your horses.......

This is on AIR





GPU V 1.29
VDD 1.73

She will be on water soon:thumb: .... Dam you EVGA EUROPE...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> What did this card do with the stock cooler? I'm worried i've gotten a bad clocker, but waiting for the EK blocks to arrive. I've got Elpida mem though so I won't be able to match that, but it would be nice to run 1400mhz on the core for 24/7 with water


I did some very intense testing on my first card 68% asic on the stock cooler. That's the card that I started this club with and was the card I was raving about how amazing the classified's are. I didn't even realize how terrible a card it was. Then I opened my second card and after one Valley run on air I realized it was special and much different than the first card. But I didn't want to put it thru the same intensive testing I did with the first one on air. So I never really tested it. Then my blocks came and with watercooling it's hard to just install one card and keep switching.

So I went straight to sli testing when I got my blocks and never tested the second card by itself with the block or air really. So last night I turned off the pcie slot for the bad card and removed the power so I could just test the really good card by itself. So that is where I am at now and how I got the new score. I don't really know what it would have done on air. I don't really want to know either because at 1.425v I will hit 90c easy and that makes me uncomfortable.

But it sucks because in sli my first card really holds back the second. I am going to buy a third and the slowest one will go in my new s3 build and the 2 better ones will go in my sth10. I am in love with my card. I will probably try and buy a classified every year. it's my first one and I love it.

Also these blocks can't be that bad. They are holding up to some really high voltages and are keeping my cards very stable and definitely increased OC potential by a ton. I wish I did an accurate before and after test with my waterblocks because it made a huge difference. Anyone who is dissapointed with there card please don't be until you install a block. it completely changed my cards behavior. Plus I don't see any artifacts anymore.

This is my first card that using a waterblock actually made a huge difference. My 680's and titans were exactly the same on air or water.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## dizzyscure1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Well just hold your horses.......
> 
> This is on AIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU V 1.29
> VDD 1.73
> 
> She will be on water soon:thumb: .... Dam you EVGA EUROPE...


Who gave u the 200% PT???? Where can WE find that?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzyscure1*
> 
> Who gave u the 200% PT???? Where can WE find that?


Even though the bios we have now only says 130% power limit, it's actually a higher limit than the 200% bios skyn3t originally made for me which is what that probably is. The power% in precision means absolutely nothing. You need to find out from the bios creator what they set the power to at.


----------



## cowie

Man these classy's are the fastest on the street right now

1300-1400 with some voltage and cooling is just great but 1400-1500 thats just crasy fast


----------



## sandboarder08

This is going to be most likely my best on the air... It was getting toooo hot for the voltage.... I could maybe get better but I'm not a fan of artifacts....


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> This is going to be most likely my best on the air... It was getting toooo hot for the voltage.... I could maybe get better but I'm not a fan of artifacts....


Great score though!


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I did some very intense testing on my first card 68% asic on the stock cooler. That's the card that I started this club with and was the card I was raving about how amazing the classified's are. I didn't even realize how terrible a card it was. Then I opened my second card and after one Valley run on air I realized it was special and much different than the first card. But I didn't want to put it thru the same intensive testing I did with the first one on air. So I never really tested it. Then my blocks came and with watercooling it's hard to just install one card and keep switching.
> 
> So I went straight to sli testing when I got my blocks and never tested the second card by itself with the block or air really. So last night I turned off the pcie slot for the bad card and removed the power so I could just test the really good card by itself. So that is where I am at now and how I got the new score. I don't really know what it would have done on air. I don't really want to know either because at 1.425v I will hit 90c easy and that makes me uncomfortable.
> 
> But it sucks because in sli my first card really holds back the second. I am going to buy a third and the slowest one will go in my new s3 build and the 2 better ones will go in my sth10. I am in love with my card. I will probably try and buy a classified every year. it's my first one and I love it.
> 
> Also these blocks can't be that bad. They are holding up to some really high voltages and are keeping my cards very stable and definitely increased OC potential by a ton. I wish I did an accurate before and after test with my waterblocks because it made a huge difference. Anyone who is dissapointed with there card please don't be until you install a block. it completely changed my cards behavior. Plus I don't see any artifacts anymore.
> 
> This is my first card that using a waterblock actually made a huge difference. My 680's and titans were exactly the same on air or water.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.


Thanks for the thorough reply. Im going to swap this Classy for a new one and get another when the next batch arrives. I work for a retailer so im pretty lucky in that regard. Doesnt hurt to try two new cards









From what ive seen the potential of these cards on water is just crazy, cant wait to get my blocks in a month. Also trying to get an EVBot but EVGA EU seems to be out of stock again (shocking lol)

Imagine a full GK110 with this PCB and VRM though


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> Thanks for the thorough reply. Im going to swap this Classy for a new one and get another when the next batch arrives. I work for a retailer so im pretty lucky in that regard. Doesnt hurt to try two new cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what ive seen the potential of these cards on water is just crazy, cant wait to get my blocks in a month. Also trying to get an EVBot but EVGA EU seems to be out of stock again (shocking lol)
> 
> Imagine a full GK110 with this PCB and VRM though


I think Nvidia might let some type of Frankenstein card come out when AMD releases their next Gen....


----------



## nickolp1974

Built today, taken with phone, need to get proper camera out when its 100% complete

When using volt tool, do i set using that and leave precision alone?? And does it apply volts to both cards??


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Built today, taken with phone, need to get proper camera out when its 100% complete
> 
> When using volt tool, do i set using that and leave precision alone?? And does it apply volts to both cards??


Depends. If you don't have modded BIOS you may have to set Precision to overvolt and increase to max. If you have a modded BIOS, you can leave it alone and just use Classified tool.

I think with Classified tool you can set the voltage for both cards separate, but don't have SLI to verify.


----------



## szeged

all the talk of the lightning vs classified lately finally made me set up a classified sli rig instead of just having them sitting on my desk begging for attention lol, finally get more than 5 hours off of work a week, so...time to leak test and bench


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Built today, taken with phone, need to get proper camera out when its 100% complete
> 
> When using volt tool, do i set using that and leave precision alone?? And does it apply volts to both cards??


When you enable sli there is a drop down box at the top of the classified controller and will let you set the voltages independently. There is no way to link them with the controller. Also whenever I use the classified controller I make sure that overvolting is turned off in precision x. I have never touched the voltages in precision x and the classified controller has always worked perfectly for me.

You can tell if the classified controller is working buy watching your temps. As soon as you raise the voltage and you are idle at the desktop you will see the temps start rising almost right away.

Also when you get a chance please post a gpuz link so I can add you to the owner's list. just a reminder if anyone hasn't posted there gpuz link please do so I can update the owner's list. Thanks a lot. There has to be more than 30 owners.


----------



## nyk20z3

The EK block better not have any circles on it lol.

Hopefully they produce something unique for the classy and I will be all over it.

EVbot arrives tomorrow but it will be a paper weight until the 780 arrives.


----------



## sourplumps

It's too bad the Classified Controller software is not able to be ran with modifiers, for instance; 'classified.exe -nvvdd 1.35 -fbvdd 1.62 -pexvdd 1.05'

It would allow us to create a shortcut that ran at startup so we would not have to enable voltage settings again after a cold boot. Don't suppose anyone with the know how is up to it ? Guess we would need the source for the software though as well.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> The EK block better not have any circles on it lol.
> 
> Hopefully they produce something unique for the classy and I will be all over it.
> 
> EVbot arrives tomorrow but it will be a paper weight until the 780 arrives.


inc squares


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sourplumps*
> 
> It's too bad the Classified Controller software is not able to be ran with modifiers, for instance; 'classified.exe -nvvdd 1.35 -fbvdd 1.62 -pexvdd 1.05'
> 
> It would allow us to create a shortcut that ran at startup so we would not have to enable voltage settings again after a cold boot. Don't suppose anyone with the know how is up to it ? Guess we would need the source for the software though as well.


Supposedly you can get 1.3 with afterbuner, but might require a hack of some sort. Haven't really read into it.


----------



## DuraN1

I really hope EVGA EU gets some more EVBots in stock soon. I was refreshing all day yesterday


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> I really hope EVGA EU gets some more EVBots in stock soon. I was refreshing all day yesterday


Just order from amazon.

Are the extra charges that bad shipping international ?


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sourplumps*
> 
> It's too bad the Classified Controller software is not able to be ran with modifiers, for instance; 'classified.exe -nvvdd 1.35 -fbvdd 1.62 -pexvdd 1.05'
> 
> It would allow us to create a shortcut that ran at startup so we would not have to enable voltage settings again after a cold boot. Don't suppose anyone with the know how is up to it ? Guess we would need the source for the software though as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly you can get 1.3 with afterbuner, but might require a hack of some sort. Haven't really read into it.
Click to expand...

I'm using AB 3.0 beta 14 and could not get it to go above 1.212v. The blurb quotes 1.3v but I must be doing sumfink wrong........not sure what though........


----------



## yknot

Got a question guys.........It's bugging me a bit.

There's this thread, "GTX780/Titan (any NCP4206 card) vdroop fix - solid 1.325v" .............. Do I have this NCP 4206 on my 2x Classys?.................. should I be bothered? ................How do I check?...............

I'm just about to install my HC blocks and was wondering if I could find out off the bare card?

Thanx in advance.


----------



## Lukas026

i am not a classy owner (yet) but for you, who is wondering about 1.3v in AB via tweak - I think it is not possible becouse 780 Classified is using different voltage controller on PCB.

Becouse of this you will have to use the TOOL on the first page to make it to 1.35v. Above 1.35v you have to use EVbot which cost about 50$. Also bear in mind that you wont actualy see higher voltage in AB graph. You can see that it works if you connect DMM and measure...

As I said I am not owner but I still hope this helps


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Just order from amazon.
> 
> Are the extra charges that bad shipping international ?


Can't, Amazon won't ship to Norway. I can't order any good stuff from Amazon at all. Apparently, the EVBot is EVGA EU shop exclusive...


----------



## nickolp1974

here's my 2

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/29udc/ asic 78.4%
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ac6gq/ asic 79.2%

managed 1341MHz so far @1.3v with skynets bios


----------



## nyk20z3

My EVbot just arrived.

Will it even be necessary or is it as simple as flashing 1 of these modded Bios that are available to get max gains ?

I would hate to think i just wasted $60!!!!


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> My EVbot just arrived.
> 
> Will it even be necessary or is it as simple as flashing 1 of these modded Bios that are available to get max gains ?
> 
> I would hate to think i just wasted $60!!!!


I dont understand your question??

In order to benefit from an EVBot. You need to have skys bios on the front page, since stock bios;s have a low power target!


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> I dont understand your question??
> 
> In order to benefit from an EVBot. You need to have skys bios on the front page, since stock bios;s have a low power target!


Sry for any confusion!

Basically what i am getting at is if EVbot is needed to push the voltage envelope opposed to just flashing the bios.

Or do I need EVbot to flash the bios to begin with ?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Sry for any confusion!
> 
> Basically what i am getting at is if EVbot is needed to push the voltage envelope opposed to just flashing the bios.
> 
> Or do I need EVbot to flash the bios to begin with ?


Evbot is needed to push the voltage beyond 1,35V only but to do that you need better cooling like water cooling or go subzero.

To benefit from the 1,35V you can set with the EVGA software you need to flash your bios, what you need to do that and how to is in the first post of this thread.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Sry for any confusion!
> 
> Basically what i am getting at is if EVbot is needed to push the voltage envelope opposed to just flashing the bios.
> 
> Or do I need EVbot to flash the bios to begin with ?


Read this

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1966854&mpage=1

Download this

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/15912

After its flashed Restart computer (you may have to reinstall your driver)

Download this... IF on AIR you do not Need a EVBOT! You can use it, but its not needed.

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/15408

After all said and done... just start adding voltage to the GPU core.. You can expect around 1.21-1.25v for 1350mhz

If your computer is cold started then the software/evbot gets reset!


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Evbot is needed to push the voltage beyond 1,35V only but to do that you need better cooling like water cooling or go subzero.
> 
> To benefit from the 1,35V you can set with the EVGA software you need to flash your bios, what you need to do that and how to is in the first post of this thread.


Just like here in Sweden... yall just have to be different and use , where the . should be lol


----------



## strong island 1

wow I just broke 92fps in Valley. I got up to 1529 core and 7750 memory. Also good news is Skyn3t's bios does not throttle even when using 1.5v. It's the perfect bios because we can't go higher anyway. I was seeing 140% power on the precision graph even though the slider only goes to 130%. I didn't throttle at all. Does that mean I am using over 450w. To be honest my card sounded like it was going to explode, not really but the coil wine was crazy loud at these speeds and voltages.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow I just broke 92fps in Valley. I got up to 1529 core and 7750 memory. Also good news is Skyn3t's bios does not throttle even when using 1.5v. It's the perfect bios because we can't go higher anyway. I was seeing 140% power on the precision graph even though the slider only goes to 130%. I didn't throttle at all. Does that mean I am using over 450w. To be honest my card sounded like it was going to explode, not really but the coil wine was crazy loud at these speeds and voltages.


wow thats great







nice job!

leak testing is almost done for my classifieds, gonna have to fire em up soon


----------



## sandboarder08

Nice Strong island......

Now you must post your info in the below forum..... lol

Just say somthing like ... If you need a goal to work to or beat Here it is!!

Not to put down the lightning... but in a respectful way show them what the chip is capable of!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1422953/official-msi-gtx-780-lightning-owners-club/90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wastedslayer*
> 
> Sounds good, I mean right now I'm boosting to like 1320 Core and 6500 Mem. Thats about peak for me. I'm hoping with the bump in volts I can get closer to 1400 core and smack all these people that keep bringing up the classified.


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow I just broke 92fps in Valley. I got up to 1529 core and 7750 memory. Also good news is Skyn3t's bios does not throttle even when using 1.5v. It's the perfect bios because we can't go higher anyway. I was seeing 140% power on the precision graph even though the slider only goes to 130%. I didn't throttle at all. Does that mean I am using over 450w. To be honest my card sounded like it was going to explode, not really but the coil wine was crazy loud at these speeds and voltages.


What about 3dMark11 can you run extreme preset with that or does it crash ?


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow I just broke 92fps in Valley. I got up to 1529 core and 7750 memory. Also good news is Skyn3t's bios does not throttle even when using 1.5v. It's the perfect bios because we can't go higher anyway. I was seeing 140% power on the precision graph even though the slider only goes to 130%. I didn't throttle at all. Does that mean I am using over 450w. To be honest my card sounded like it was going to explode, not really but the coil wine was crazy loud at these speeds and voltages.


What is your memory voltage?


----------



## sdmf74

Sorry if I missed it but is there a custom bios for the gtx770 classified?


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> i am not a classy owner (yet) but for you, who is wondering about 1.3v in AB via tweak - I think it is not possible becouse 780 Classified is using different voltage controller on PCB.
> 
> Becouse of this you will have to use the TOOL on the first page to make it to 1.35v. Above 1.35v you have to use EVbot which cost about 50$. Also bear in mind that you wont actualy see higher voltage in AB graph. You can see that it works if you connect DMM and measure...
> 
> As I said I am not owner but I still hope this helps


This thread moves too quickly...............
















Thanx for the reply.


----------



## Poursang

Hello there, had a Classy for quite some time, no time to test it though!

.

Pics and validation so I can be a proud member of the club.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fn4pu/


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow I just broke 92fps in Valley. I got up to 1529 core and 7750 memory. Also good news is Skyn3t's bios does not throttle even when using 1.5v. It's the perfect bios because we can't go higher anyway. I was seeing 140% power on the precision graph even though the slider only goes to 130%. I didn't throttle at all. Does that mean I am using over 450w. To be honest my card sounded like it was going to explode, not really but the coil wine was crazy loud at these speeds and voltages.


That's a really good score! You're are definitely ahead of all cards -- Classy's and Titan's!









The bios you are using is not the one on the Classy first page since that only has a 130% PT. Is there another Classy LN2 bios you are testing?
Congrats on your fantastic run!


----------



## dph314

Way to be stong island, way to be







. What were temperatures like?


----------



## pharma57

Interesting development at eVGA forums ... people with dual bios cards can flash to any bios that offers higher thresholds and still maintain warranty on the product!









Quote:


> This is correct, video cards that have the dual BIOS such as: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-3788-KR. Can have a non EVGA BIOS and still maintain warranty on the product.


http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=2012382


----------



## batman900

Just got my classified. 77.8% ASIC and with the 30min I had last night got it running at 1215mhz and +400 mem stable in heaven with stock 1.187V. Power usage maxed at 83% so she has a lot more to give.

Quick question. I don't want to go crazy with this card but to up voltage without having to reset it every time I cold boot, is the skynet bios flash my best option? Thanks!


----------



## nickolp1974

Whats the max voltage on the memory we can use on air??


----------



## Poursang

Guys one q, what are your temps like?
Mine reaches 94C really quick in game (running at 1.3V and 1350MHz) and idles at around 42-43. Isn't this a bit odd? (air cooling at the moment)

Forgot to mention that I flashed the OC3 classified mod bios found at TI.


----------



## nickolp1974

1.3v for gamings a bit high on air isn't it??


----------



## Poursang

Trying 1.23-25 right now but the temps don't seem to be significantly lower. Maybe need to apply some paste?


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Just got my classified. 77.8% ASIC and with the 30min I had last night got it running at 1215mhz and +400 mem stable in heaven with stock 1.187V. Power usage maxed at 83% so she has a lot more to give.
> 
> Quick question. I don't want to go crazy with this card but to up voltage without having to reset it every time I cold boot, is the skynet bios flash my best option? Thanks!


Currently the only way to retain voltage settings after a cold boot is to use PrecisionX or Afterburner. This is not related to bios choices.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poursang*
> 
> Guys one q, what are your temps like?
> Mine reaches 94C really quick in game (running at 1.3V and 1350MHz) and idles at around 42-43. Isn't this a bit odd? (air cooling at the moment)
> 
> Forgot to mention that I flashed the OC3 classified mod bios found at TI.


1.3 is way to high for air 24/7. You need to stay in the 1.25 range and set an aggressive fan curve.


----------



## Poursang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> 1.3 is way to high for air 24/7. You need to stay in the 1.25 range and set an aggressive fan curve.


Thanks a lot, will try to follow this. What kind of clocks should I expect for 24/7 then?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poursang*
> 
> Thanks a lot, will try to follow this. What kind of clocks should I expect for 24/7 then?


Just have to see what you can find to be stable. My stable clock I thought was 1036 @ 1.212, but borderlands 2 proved otherwise. Had to drop to the clocks in my sig for all games to be stable.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> wow thats great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice job!
> 
> leak testing is almost done for my classifieds, gonna have to fire em up soon


Thanks. Good luck with your cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Nice Strong island......
> 
> Now you must post your info in the below forum..... lol
> 
> Just say somthing like ... If you need a goal to work to or beat Here it is!!
> 
> Not to put down the lightning... but in a respectful way show them what the chip is capable of!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1422953/official-msi-gtx-780-lightning-owners-club/90


Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> What about 3dMark11 can you run extreme preset with that or does it crash ?


I am going to do some 3dmark testing today and I will let you know. I can almost guarentee I won't be able to use these settings but I should get some really high scores. I think my card can do even more than 1529mhz in valley.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> What is your memory voltage?


Last night for the first time I was using 2.0v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> That's a really good score! You're are definitely ahead of all cards -- Classy's and Titan's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bios you are using is not the one on the Classy first page since that only has a 130% PT. Is there another Classy LN2 bios you are testing?
> Congrats on your fantastic run!


Actually I know it's wierd but I am using Skyn3t's bios on the first page. I left the precision overlay on during the run and I saw it go up to 140% power even though the precision power slider only goes to 130%. It was awesome because I didn't throttle at all. But does that mean since he said his bios with 130% is 440w that I'm using even more than that. That sounds crazy to me. My ax1200 with 2 cards running at 450w and a 3930k at 1.55v would be cutting it really close.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Way to be stong island, way to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What were temperatures like?


I think my max was 47c. But I have absolutely no air flow in my case because everything is watercooled including the mobo and my pumps are at 15% and my fans are at about 30% so I think the temps were fine. But the vrm and power section of the card was screaming hot. I really don't think these blocks cool them at all and almost trap the heat in. I really want to switch to EK.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Actually I know it's wierd but I am using Skyn3t's bios on the first page. I left the precision overlay on during the run and I saw it go up to 140% power even though the precision power slider only goes to 130%. It was awesome because I didn't throttle at all. But does that mean since he said his bios with 130% is 440w that I'm using even more than that. That sounds crazy to me. My ax1200 with 2 cards running at 450w and a 3930k at 1.55v would be cutting it really close.
> I think my max was 47c. But I have absolutely no air flow in my case because everything is watercooled including the mobo and my pumps are at 15% and my fans are at about 30% so I think the temps were fine. But the vrm and power section of the card was screaming hot. I really don't think these blocks cool them at all and almost trap the heat in. I really want to switch to EK.


That is weird about Skyn3t's bios. The TI bios is similar in that at 100% PT the wattage is 440, but I thought Skyn3t's increased the PT setting to 200% - 300%. I'm not saying we need that much but just thought the PT was more...

Since I'm still on air I put a 140mm, very silent Nochua fan on my harddrive rack in front of my 200m to blow air on the PCB backs. Helps some but not as good as having a water solution for the VRM and Power section .... once EK is available I'll wait for reviews here before committing myself.


----------



## yknot

A bit late but here's my first Classy GPU-z

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bz9ky/



Just going to install the second for another submission









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9fxks/

That's my two.


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So currently have 3 evga gtx 780 superclocked on air working on finishing my dual loops my score on fs I got 22713 thinking about selling getting a classified with dual bios what do you guys think. You think I will be able to increase that score with classys or go with a lightning or keep the cards I got I blew a 1250w seasonic last night during a bench with a custom bios on the cards so now I am rmaing that 2 month old psu and already bought another 1250w guess I will be running dual psu also if I run 3 classys oc will a 480mm and 240 mm rad keep them cool or could I get away with 2 240mm rads to keep the temps down.


What kind of temps are you getting on air with 3 cards?


----------



## yknot

Hope this is not too much of a numpty question but I've got a bit bogged down with all the different ways to clock these cards and need a bit of help

I'm just about to install my two HC blocks and SLI the cards.

I've got an EVBOT but have not used it yet. Am I better concentrating on the EVBOT clocking my cards ( I have both skyn3t stock and LN2 bioses installed). I have not read the EVBOT manual yet but will I still need Precisionx or Afterburner for the clocks?

I have probe-it cables and a DMM as well for voltage monitoring.

I just need a quick heads up to ensure I don't get myself stuck in a merry-go-round of different inputs and monitors and screens etc.

If one of the gurus (strong island 1, criminal, pharma 57) could just direct me in the right direction so to speak............

You never know, I might have some decent scores to post...............maybe..........(OK, maybe not).............









Thanks.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Hope this is not too much of a numpty question but I've got a bit bogged down with all the different ways to clock these cards and need a bit of help
> 
> I'm just about to install my two HC blocks and SLI the cards.
> 
> I've got an EVBOT but have not used it yet. Am I better concentrating on the EVBOT clocking my cards ( I have both skyn3t stock and LN2 bioses installed). I have not read the EVBOT manual yet but will I still need Precisionx or Afterburner for the clocks?
> 
> I have probe-it cables and a DMM as well for voltage monitoring.
> 
> I just need a quick heads up to ensure I don't get myself stuck in a merry-go-round of different inputs and monitors and screens etc.
> 
> If one of the gurus (strong island 1, criminal, pharma 57) could just direct me in the right direction so to speak............
> 
> You never know, I might have some decent scores to post...............maybe..........(OK, maybe not).............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Since I have the evbot I don't even use the classified software controller anymore. The evbot can also set the ocp to extreme which the software can't. I like the vbot also because you can set up 4 different profiles for each gpu. So you could have an extreme benchmarking profile and a gaming profile with less voltage. Also the evbot settings stick as long as you don't turn off the computer. I usually am just restarting when benching and crashing so it's cool because the voltages always stick. Unless you turn off the computer, but then you just hit the profile one button and then you are right back to your settings. I really love the evbot.

Also yes you will need precision to raise the power and temp limit and to also change your core and memory clocks. If you were on air it would also still be used for your fan profile. I always make sure that overvolting is unchecked in precision x and I never touch the voltage settings while using the evbot or software controller. I am not sure if it's necessary to do that but I haven't had any problems settings my voltages so I would recommend it.


----------



## strong island 1

ok I updated the list yknot, poursang and nickolp.

Anyone else i forgot please let me know and anyone who hasn't posted gpuz validation please do. Thanks a lot.


----------



## pharma57

Edit: I just saw Strong Island's reply as I was going to post ... "more is always better", right?









Initially just use the software tool and see how far you get using just one card. I think Strong Island can give you some hints on running one card with both cards installed. Test your memory OC's alone and see what kind of range you have --- you might have to use Evbot to increase your FBVDD voltage for memory. Then do the same for your GPU and the NVVDD voltage. After you test both cards alone it will give you a better feel about the performance to expect. If you are lucky both cards will require similar voltage requirements and will be great to OC in sync.









The probe-it cables and DMM will be really good for very accurate voltage readings, but keep in mind any of the 3 voltages you set with the software tool will show up on the EvBot voltage screen, and if you use EvBot to set voltages they will show up in the software tool (you might have to close and reopen the software tool). It's a quick way to confirm voltage readings without using DMM.

You will need always need PrecisionX or Afterburner to set your Clocks for either benchmarking/ gaming, but what tool you use to set your voltages will depend on whether you are benchmarking or need stable, everyday game settings. If you are looking for stable game clocks then just use PrecisionX for your voltages and get find your highest stable OC's since these will remain set if you cold boot your PC.

Ideally test software tool, Evbot and PrecisionX at lower voltages in benchmarks until you become familiar with how everything works. Shouldn't take long and you will an expert after a few benchmarks ....








P.S. -- No one read the Evbot manual -- there's not much helpful info!


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Since I have the evbot I don't even use the classified software controller anymore. The evbot can also set the ocp to extreme which the software can't. I like the vbot also because you can set up 4 different profiles for each gpu. So you could have an extreme benchmarking profile and a gaming profile with less voltage. Also the evbot settings stick as long as you don't turn off the computer. I usually am just restarting when benching and crashing so it's cool because the voltages always stick. Unless you turn off the computer, but then you just hit the profile one button and then you are right back to your settings. I really love the evbot.
> 
> Also yes you will need precision to raise the power and temp limit and to also change your core and memory clocks. If you were on air it would also still be used for your fan profile. I always make sure that overvolting is unchecked in precision x and I never touch the voltage settings while using the evbot or software controller. I am not sure if it's necessary to do that but I haven't had any problems settings my voltages so I would recommend it.


+1 to all this.

Evbot is really great for all of the reasons he outlined. I use it the same way to store profiles and load them whenever I power cycle my PC. Makes it really easy to use overclocks for benching and gaming etc.


----------



## nickolp1974

Do you have to have an evga motherboard to update an evbots firmware??


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Do you have to have an evga motherboard to update an evbots firmware??


No you don't. Just flash with instructions and firmware on first page.

I just got a really nice 3dmark11 score.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7100591


----------



## pharma57

Congrats! Keep it up Strong Island! Team Classy is looking stronger everyday.









Edit: Just noticed you are now in top 10 for 3DMark HOF! Fantastic


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> No you don't. Just flash with instructions and firmware on first page.
> 
> I just got a really nice 3dmark11 score.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7100591


Which driver are you finding most stable for high clocks mate?


----------



## szeged

I have the worst timing ever, went to go buy classified # 3 and 4 from evga.com, the hydro copper ones, so i could save time by not having to install the blocks myself on them....in the middle of paying, they get sold out.







oh also, good results from classified # 1 and 2, both have samsung memory, will post validation and valley results later after i find where i can get some new cards to play with


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Congrats! Keep it up Strong Island! Team Classy is looking stronger everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just noticed you are now in top 10 for 3DMark HOF! Fantastic


Thanks a lot. I still can't even come close to your firestrike score.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Which driver are you finding most stable for high clocks mate?


You have to use a whql driver to get on the 3dmark hall of fame list so I used the most recent whql driver for 3dmark. for valley i used the most recent beta driver. to be honest I can't really tell a difference between any of the drivers yet. Maybe after some more benching I can get some more stats.


----------



## sandboarder08

[URL=http://www.overclock.net/conte.../1639769/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL[/IMG][/URL]

Team Classified For the Win.







.... Minus that dam titan!!


----------



## USFORCES

Swiftech skimping on the water blocks or what, I noticed on the Classified hydro-copper the VRM's aren't connected to the loop?
Just a piece of steel covered with a big piece of plastic that don't let any air to the card, I hope EK water cools the VRM's.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/conte.../1639769/width/500/height/1000/flags/LL[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> Team Classified For the Win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Minus that dam titan!!


We just need Kingpin to post a ln2 score on a Classy and we're golden Haha


----------



## yknot

Whoa!.......thread speed limit out of control..................










Many thanx "Strong, Pharma and Cia100"....................Just the answers I wanted







.

Also, "USFORCES", that's a bummer about the VRMs on the HCs







. EK here I come..........if possible that is


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I just got a really nice 3dmark11 score.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7100591


Wow!........Are you freezing the 3930 or are your 780 clox really high?

OOPS! read it again ...............5GHz............... What clocks is the 780 at?


----------



## sdmf74

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a2q2u/


----------



## szeged

so, amazon says the classified hydro copper usually ships within 2 to 5 weeks, is that fancy talk for "temporarily out of stock" ?

cant find any hydro copper classifieds at all, and i dont want to buy a normal from newegg because theyre price gouging like theres no tomorrow right now.


----------



## Bull56

I have Problems using GTX Classified Controller!

How do I see that my GPU set the 1,35V? GPU-Z always just shows the standard voltage and I cannot overclock more than before...

How to use the Classified Voltage Controller?

I started it as Admin and set the values, then applied and started PrecisionX and set the other Values in PX...

Components:
Windows 7 UL 64
GTX 780 Classified
i7-3770K @ 4,8GHz
ASRock Z78 Extreme6
Enermax Revolution 1020W
G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 8GB


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bull56*
> 
> I have Problems using GTX Classified Controller!
> 
> How do I see that my GPU set the 1,35V? GPU-Z always just shows the standard voltage and I cannot overclock more than before...
> 
> How to use the Classified Voltage Controller?
> 
> I started it as Admin and set the values, then applied and started PrecisionX and set the other Values in PX...
> 
> Components:
> Windows 7 UL 64
> GTX 780 Classified
> i7-3770K @ 4,8GHz
> ASRock Z78 Extreme6
> Enermax Revolution 1020W
> G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 8GB


Please try to do some research No offense or anything... But these questions keep coming up.... Maybe Strong will Put a Q and A on the front page...??

But any voltage set outside precision. I E evbot or the software tool will not show up on the computer.... You have to use a Multimeter to measure the V.

And if you havent yet you need to flash your bios to Skynets on page 1


----------



## sandboarder08




----------



## Bull56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Please try to do some research No offense or anything... But these questions keep coming up.... Maybe Strong will Put a Q and A on the front page...??
> 
> But any voltage set outside precision. I E evbot or the software tool will not show up on the computer.... You have to use a Multimeter to measure the V.
> 
> And if you havent yet you need to flash your bios to Skynets on page 1


And where to measure the Voltage, at which points?

Sry but my English is not so good...


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bull56*
> 
> And where to measure the Voltage, at which points?
> 
> Sry but my English is not so good...


you can use the ProbeIT connector....

http://www.evga.com/support/faq/attachments/59395/EVGA%20PROBE%20IT%20CABLE%20PINOUT.pdf

This is for if you don't have a probe it connector... Just be careful not to jump or something and ground something out... Lol I haven't had a problem but someone has before.


----------



## trickeh2k

Just curious here, for anyone using skyn3t's bios, what are your TDP at max/average around 1280Mhz without any mem clock?


----------



## szeged

so i just took off my second classifieds waterblock to check if it was samsung or elpida memory, and noticed the hydro copper only passively cools the vrms...........why would they do that to the classified, but not the titan block................what were they thinking?

samsung btw


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so i just took off my second classifieds waterblock to check if it was samsung or elpida memory, and noticed the hydro copper only passively cools the vrms...........why would they do that to the classified, but not the titan block................what were they thinking?
> 
> samsung btw


The classified has a stronger PWM, the wimpy titan VRMs really can need that extra cooling.
But you are right, active cooling on the classy VRMs sure wouldn't hurt anything & it's kinda weird that they neglected it with the HC block.


----------



## Asus11

got the 780 classy on backorder can't wait until it arrives!

when it arrives shall I try overclock it on stock bios or should I flip the bios switch then try overclock it ? or load a different bios on it?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a2q2u/


Welcome. Added.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bull56*
> 
> I have Problems using GTX Classified Controller!
> 
> How do I see that my GPU set the 1,35V? GPU-Z always just shows the standard voltage and I cannot overclock more than before...
> 
> How to use the Classified Voltage Controller?
> 
> I started it as Admin and set the values, then applied and started PrecisionX and set the other Values in PX...
> 
> Components:
> Windows 7 UL 64
> GTX 780 Classified
> i7-3770K @ 4,8GHz
> ASRock Z78 Extreme6
> Enermax Revolution 1020W
> G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 8GB


PM Sent.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Just curious here, for anyone using skyn3t's bios, what are your TDP at max/average around 1280Mhz without any mem clock?


I couldn't believe it but I was hitting 140% at 1529 and 7750 and 1.45v. Your voltage plays a big role in that number. What is your voltage at. I would think voltage has a bigger effect on the TDP than clock speed. Could be wrong. I can run your settings and let you know what i get.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so i just took off my second classifieds waterblock to check if it was samsung or elpida memory, and noticed the hydro copper only passively cools the vrms...........why would they do that to the classified, but not the titan block................what were they thinking?
> 
> samsung btw


Ya that kinda sucks. They were really expensive blocks and the backplate was separate. Maybe the card is so huge it would have been too much to connect everything. But the other night at 1.45v that area was so hot it was crazy and the block actually traps the heat. once that little metal piece is saturated with heat what good would it be.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> got the 780 classy on backorder can't wait until it arrives!
> 
> when it arrives shall I try overclock it on stock bios or should I flip the bios switch then try overclock it ? or load a different bios on it?


Sometimes I like to see how my card acts at stock too see what I gain by flashing a bios or upping the voltage. it couldn't hurt to find your max OC on the stock LN2 bios and then flash to Skyn3t's bios on the front page to see how you card has changed. Also you will need a custom bios to fully utilize the classified controller. I think I started to throttle on the stock LN2 bios at about 1.3v.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Welcome. Added.
> PM Sent.
> I couldn't believe it but I was hitting 140% at 1529 and 7750 and 1.45v. Your voltage plays a big role in that number. What is your voltage at. I would think voltage has a bigger effect on the TDP than clock speed. Could be wrong. I can run your settings and let you know what i get.
> Ya that kinda sucks. They were really expensive blocks and the backplate was separate. Maybe the card is so huge it would have been too much to connect everything. But the other night at 1.45v that area was so hot it was crazy and the block actually traps the heat. once that little metal piece is saturated with heat what good would it be.


Just did a bit if gaming and that's why I was curious. Not going for any super OC, but at 1293Mhz and +100 at the mem with 1.162mV it never got any higher that 57%.

Played about 1,5hrs of grid 2 which seems stable at most things unless I try to go higher than 60fps with vsync.


----------



## batman900

Seems I lost the lottery again. This whole new build of mine is full of OC fail. Stock voltage max oc = 1189. At 1.3V I can get 1241mhz and at 1.35V I can barely get 1267 stable. Dropping the voltage even a little gets artifacts. Using skynet ln2 bios. I also have some fan rattle but its not bad and only at certain speeds.

On the flip side my memory will do +670mhz solid at stock but memory OC does almost nothing on this card so I just leave it at +500 to make myself feel better about the core. Is there any point to leaving it overclocked at all? Makes almost zero difference in benchmarks.....


----------



## USFORCES

Look at the fire strike score I just got with the old 980X and the classifieds running at 1400MHz it split the titans right down the middle







Anyhow this was just after 3 runs without even trying, I'm pretty sure I could get a few hundred more points easy, I know the cards will run at 1500MHz with valley so even if I can pull off a 1450MHz with fire strike that might do it









980X @ 4.66Ghz --- GTX 780 SLI @ 1400Mhz/3200MHz--- *18706* http://www.3dmark.com/fs/826891


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Look at the fire strike score I just got with the old 980X and the classifieds running at 1400MHz it split the titans right down the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow this was just after 3 runs without even trying, I'm pretty sure I could get a few hundred more points easy, I know the cards will run at 1500MHz with valley so even if I can pull off a 1450MHz with fire strike that might do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980X @ 4.66Ghz --- GTX 780 SLI @ 1400Mhz/3200MHz--- *18706* http://www.3dmark.com/fs/826891


wow very nice


----------



## USFORCES

Thanks, I'm glad I kept the 980x now








I'm going to try a 1450MHz next and see what that does I'd like to break 19000








.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Thanks, I'm glad I kept the 980x now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try a 1450MHz next and see what that does.


cant wait to see results, ive yet to do any 3dmark benchs with my classifieds, ive been too busy trying to push my stock bios titans to the absolute limit before moving on to custom bios and classified benching lol


----------



## USFORCES

18860 One more titan down








Gained 154 more points bumping the CPU up to 4.75 just need 140 more to break 19000


----------



## szeged

just curious, what do you guys use for your everyday 24/7 game stable core clocks?


----------



## szeged

anddddd, just picked up classified #3 off ebay for 659.99 shipped, id say that was a steal


----------



## USFORCES

I game at 1300MHz-1350MHz even though they can play BF3 at 1410MHz without crashing


----------



## sdmf74

Thanx now that Im in can someone tell me where I can find a modded bios for the 770 classified??? looks like everyone has 780's. Im thinkin I should see if Amazon will let me upgrade b4 the 30 days is up, my original plan was to eventually get a 2nd 770 classified

BTW I am using EVGA's secondary bios with 115% PT


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Thanx now that Im in can someone tell me where I can find a modded bios for the 770 classified??? looks like everyone has 780's. Im thinkin I should see if Amazon will let me upgrade b4 the 30 days is up, my original plan was to eventually get a 2nd 770 classified
> 
> BTW I am using EVGA's secondary bios with 115% PT


If you have the option do it, don't think just do it.


----------



## Rei86

Should've subbed long ago, in to just keep up.


----------



## sdmf74

Im gonna try when they restock em


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Just did a bit if gaming and that's why I was curious. Not going for any super OC, but at 1293Mhz and +100 at the mem with 1.162mV it never got any higher that 57%.
> 
> Played about 1,5hrs of grid 2 which seems stable at most things unless I try to go higher than 60fps with vsync.


cant wait to play grid 2 again I currently have a zotac gt240 in my pc untill my classy 780 arrives


----------



## Eggy88

Some luck on the core here, Valley with 1411/1675 is max with 1.35v / 1.7v pleased with the core, but not with the mem. Just waiting for the EK block now and a EvBot on the way. Should do a bit more with 1.45'ish on the core and 2.0'ish on the memory. Validation will come up later.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Some luck on the core here, Valley with 1411/1675 is max with 1.35v / 1.7v pleased with the core, but not with the mem. Just waiting for the EK block now and a EvBot on the way. Should do a bit more with 1.45'ish on the core and 2.0'ish on the memory. Validation will come up later.


Mad jelly on the EVBot, i've been refreshing for a week and still not available. Decent clocks on the core! But that god damn Elpida memory









Getting 2 new Classys when the next batch arrives, lets hope the supplier date is correct


----------



## sdmf74

ok so I decided to go ahead and try the overvoltage tool out on my 770 class. even though im on air and even though I cant find a bios with a PT higher
than 115% and its not working. I realize it wont show in software. I disabled overvoltage in PX, opened the tool made some adjustments and just did a valley run @ 1319mhz and it crashed. The temps were normal like 57c so I know Im not getting extra voltage.

What am I doin wrong?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> ok so I decided to go ahead and try the overvoltage tool out on my 770 class. even though im on air and even though I cant find a bios with a PT higher
> than 115% and its not working. I realize it wont show in software. I disabled overvoltage in PX, opened the tool made some adjustments and just did a valley run @ 1319mhz and it crashed. The temps were normal like 57c so I know Im not getting extra voltage.
> 
> What am I doin wrong?


What did you set the voltage to?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> Mad jelly on the EVBot, i've been refreshing for a week and still not available. Decent clocks on the core! But that god damn Elpida memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting 2 new Classys when the next batch arrives, lets hope the supplier date is correct


And i was able to snag it up from Ebay for 40$ (320 NOK ^^ inc shipping)


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> And i was able to snag it up from Ebay for 40$ (320 NOK ^^ inc shipping)


Been checking Ebay aswell. I dont want to OC 2 classys on water with no EVBot


----------



## nickolp1974

got my evbot today, flashed to p27

configort 1 to top gpu and port 2 to bottom

when i open it up the menu has changed on port 2 only, shouldn't 2 of them be changed too
NVVDD
FBVDD
PEXVDD
OCP

all the rest say vcore etc

without using a multimeter should precision show the voltage???
cards in sli with sync off in PX

any help would be great thanks
edit: on skynets bios


----------



## nickolp1974

sorted it, had to leave top card plugged in m/b port on bot, just about to test then its the wait for blocks


----------



## nickolp1974

can anyone help please, i'm now getting this running 3dmark and heaven crashes too,
things done so far, re installed drivers, reinstalled precision

Unexpected error running tests.
Workload Single init returned error message: Creating asset "class eva::d3d11::assets::timeline_asset": timelines\duel_gt1_timeline.txt: Creating asset "class eva::d3d11::assets::scene_asset": scenes\duel\duel_gt1.evascenestore: Creating asset "class eva::d3d11::assets::texture_2d_asset": images\common\white.evaasset: File: texture_utility.cpp
Line: 149
Function: class boost::shared_ptr __cdecl eva::d3d11::load_texture_2d(const class boost::filesystem2::basic_path,class std::allocator >,struct boost::filesystem2:ath_traits> &,const class eva::d3d11::device_resources &,enum DXGI_FORMAT,int)

Expression: result: DX11 call failed [-2003292336].

n/a
Unknown:


----------



## szeged

I was getting that error yesterday on one of my titans aswell, irk what was causing it but it fixed itself after I ran a valley bench lol.


----------



## nickolp1974

think i have killed the bot, pc froze whilst flashing, can get flash mode up on the bot but it is not found by the flashing tool


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> can anyone help please, i'm now getting this running 3dmark and heaven crashes too,
> things done so far, re installed drivers, reinstalled precision
> 
> Unexpected error running tests.
> Workload Single init returned error message: Creating asset "class eva::d3d11::assets::timeline_asset": timelines\duel_gt1_timeline.txt: Creating asset "class eva::d3d11::assets::scene_asset": scenes\duel\duel_gt1.evascenestore: Creating asset "class eva::d3d11::assets::texture_2d_asset": images\common\white.evaasset: File: texture_utility.cpp
> Line: 149
> Function: class boost::shared_ptr __cdecl eva::d3d11::load_texture_2d(const class boost::filesystem2::basic_path,class std::allocator >,struct boost::filesystem2:ath_traits> &,const class eva::d3d11::device_resources &,enum DXGI_FORMAT,int)
> 
> Expression: result: DX11 call failed [-2003292336].
> 
> n/a
> Unknown:


Reboot the computer. It could also be from an unstable overclock of the cpu (my experience).


----------



## nickolp1974

Thx for the reply, but nope it was me being a dooche! Was testing with known settings at 1.3v with the bot but read it wrong and i input 1.13v, thats why it crashed!


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Thx for the reply, but nope it was me being a dooche! Was testing with known settings at 1.3v with the bot but read it wrong and i input 1.13v, thats why it crashed!


Haha okey, good to hear!


----------



## nickolp1974

still having no joy with this evbot, sent EVGA a note hopefully they can provide a fix


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> still having no joy with this evbot, sent EVGA a note hopefully they can provide a fix


Have you updated the firmware?


----------



## jumbaii

My validation









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v8m5n/










I see that I have 80.10.3A.00.80 bios, can anyone send me the *80.10.3A.01.80* please ?


----------



## nickolp1974

yep but didn't work on both cards for some reason so i re flashed by switching cables and my pc froze and i had to reset, blank screen on evbot, can get onto flash mode but the tool does not find it, tried every port and both gpu's


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> yep but didn't work on both cards for some reason so i re flashed by switching cables and my pc froze and i had to reset, blank screen on evbot, can get onto flash mode but the tool does not find it, tried every port and both gpu's


Try this on this thread http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1737632&mpage=1&print=true

*(After playing around with the evbot, i was able to get it back into flash mode by doing the following:
"unplugged the cable from the MB port with the other end still plugged into my GPU. Then i held down the power button while plugging cable back into the MB port. I continued to hold down the power button for about 7 seconds and it showed flashmode on the Evbot LCD. WhEW!!!!!

I tried the Flashtool again and it worked! Who new?!

I uplugged the power to the EVbot and plugged into one of the VGA ports on the Evbot instead.)*

And did you try the basics restart the computer...? run as admin ... you know...?


----------



## nickolp1974

already found that and tried with no luck will try again though


----------



## nickolp1974

dont know what happened there


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> yep but didn't work on both cards for some reason so i re flashed by switching cables and my pc froze and i had to reset, blank screen on evbot, can get onto flash mode but the tool does not find it, tried every port and both gpu's


You did what?
You're only suppose to flash your evbot with new firmware once not from each gpu.


----------



## nickolp1974

i know, i know!! just googling and trying everything i can think of.


----------



## trickeh2k

Try clearing CMOS


----------



## USFORCES

So does anyone know if the power target can be raised higher than 130 or is that it?


----------



## Nizzen

You do not need more even with evbot 1.5v, with the Classyfied bios from Techinferno: EVGA 780 Classified - 80.10.3A.0x.80 - 'OC edition v03'


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> You do not need more even with evbot 1.5v, with the Classyfied bios from Techinferno: EVGA 780 Classified - 80.10.3A.0x.80 - 'OC edition v03'


Sorry but you are wrong . My bios has high PT "TPD" which make you more stable with higher clock ask OP or any those here with top score.


----------



## USFORCES

What's the power target on the bios you made is it higher or can it be higher? I'm still using the Techinferno bios.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> What's the power target on the bios you made is it higher or can it be higher? I'm still using the Techinferno bios.


I really don't remember . I have done so many vbios lol. I think the zip file has the readme with info. If not I will ask strong island 1 to update it .

Dang everytime I talk with you I have to open your profile tab just to dream a bit with those lips. lol


----------



## pharma57

@USFORCES,

Not to long ago you were struggling with your OC's under water. Now you are getting really good scores







.... has anything changed with your setup?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> So does anyone know if the power target can be raised higher than 130 or is that it?


At 1293Mhz and +100 to the mem, my card has drawn 60% as the most. Anything over 130 just seems insane if you're sticking to 60Hz/60pfs without vsync. Haven't tried any higher clocks as of yet (1.162mV) but it's likely to go higher without any problems (this is game clocks btw).


----------



## Mydog

Does anyone her know if it's possible to run quad-SLI with the 780 Calssified, I already got two of my own and a friend is lending me his two while he's on vacation?








I saw that Kingpin was running quad-SLI but I was under the impression that only tri-SLI was possible.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Does anyone her know if it's possible to run quad-SLI with the 780 Calssified, I already got two of my own and a friend is lending me his two while he's on vacation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that Kingpin was running quad-SLI but I was under the impression that only tri-SLI was possible.


damn man, you getting more crazy





















soon you will reach moon


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Does anyone her know if it's possible to run quad-SLI with the 780 Calssified, I already got two of my own and a friend is lending me his two while he's on vacation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that Kingpin was running quad-SLI but I was under the impression that only tri-SLI was possible.


Officially I think 3 is the limit, but not too long ago I thought I saw a driver hack that allows running 4. Someone here might know (Skyn3t) or try Google....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I really don't remember . I have done so many vbios lol. I think the zip file has the readme with info. If not I will ask strong island 1 to update it .
> 
> Dang everytime I talk with you I have to open your profile tab just to dream a bit with those lips. lol


And you had to say it, I hadn't looked at his profile before & now want to see more of it....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> And you had to say it, I hadn't looked at his profile before & now want to see more of it....


told ya. it does make us tab his profile









@ Yankee ( strong island 1 ) you got PM
Quote:


> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
> New vbios update


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

Still on air with my Classy but broken into the top 15 in the 3dmark HOF with plenty left in my card.. Will be going for round 2 again tonight.

Here are the results -

Performance - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1168903

Extreme - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1168940


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> What did you set the voltage to?


At first I bumped it to 1.27 nothin happened so I put it to 1.35v and still nothin


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> New vBios 09/04/13 revision OP had those files he needs to test it and release it. it just a heads up for all of your owner's .
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
> 
> vbios rev2 80.10.3A.00.80
> EVGA Classified
> Boost disabled
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> undervolting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Default power target 100% 450W by slide 130% 587w*
> 
> How to flash single 2Way/3Way Sli GPU it will ask to press "Y" to continue till its finished.
> reboot and have fun.
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom
> 
> How to flash each GPU separately
> 
> nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #1)
> 
> nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #2)
> 
> If you have a cold boot black screen after flash just follow thos step below to get you up and running
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick guide for a cold boot black screen it is valid for any circumstances when flash any GPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 - Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> 2 - Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> 3 - Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> 4 - Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> 5 - Plug back the PSU power cable
> 6 - Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
> 7 - Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) exit and save
> 8 - Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
> 9 - Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> 10 - Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Play safe
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
> 
> vbios rev2 80.10.3A.00.80
> EVGA Classified
> Boost disabled
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> undervolting :)
> Default power target 100% 450W by slide 130% 587w
> 
> How to flash single 2Way/3Way Sli GPU it will ask to press "Y" to continue till its finished.
> reboot and have fun.
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom
> 
> How to flash each GPU separately
> 
> nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #1)
> 
> nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #2)
> 
> If you have a cold boot black screen after flash just follow thos step below to get you up and running
> 1  - Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> 2  - Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> 3  - Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> 4  - Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> 5  - Plug back the PSU power cable
> 6  - Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
> 7  - Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) exit and save
> 8  - Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
> 9  - Open GPU-Z you will see the GPU there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered by PCI-E only
> 10 - Open nvflash and flash back to working bios or vBios and have fun.


Any notable changes in this rev mate?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Any notable changes in this rev mate?


more juice for our fellas

*Default power target 100% 450W by slide 130% 587w*


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> more juice for our fellas
> 
> *Default power target 100% 450W by slide 130% 587w*


Never have enough powwwaaa!


----------



## dipsocket

My first post!

Elpida memory, game stable at 1254 / 3206 with vddc set for 1.2v, memory&pcie default voltage. With original LN2 bios, actual voltages measured with DMM under load were 1.252 core 1.643 mem. Average of 12mVAC noise on core with 1MHz bandwidth AC DMM running Valley, peaking at ~20mVAC on scene changes in Valley.

Super easy to flash Skyn3t's bios with the instructions in the first post, which unlocks a new round of testing for me!

GPU-Z Validation


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Still on air with my Classy but broken into the top 15 in the 3dmark HOF with plenty left in my card.. Will be going for round 2 again tonight.
> 
> Here are the results -
> 
> Performance - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1168903
> 
> Extreme - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1168940


I didnt know i was number 10 in firestrike .... lol for well for now....

yeah your processor kills mine.... but you card had low scores... looks like your not pushing your memory enough!


----------



## Eggy88

Here you go, add me in:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hn4ef/


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Any 1 looking for a Evbot shipped out for them tomorrow morning BNIB PM me.
> 
> I decided to go with the MSI 780 Lighting!


You poor soul


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> You poor soul


LOL i just like the looks of it over the Classy.

I will prob keep it on air for a while and it pops a lot more over the Classy with LED's every where,under water it wont matter as much.

The EVbot sold in under an hour,now just for the 780 back plate.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> LOL i just like the looks of it over the Classy.
> 
> I will prob keep it on air for a while and it pops a lot more over the Classy with LED's every where,under water it wont matter as much.
> 
> The EVbot sold in under an hour,now just for the 780 back plate.


I noticed that you posted over in the Lightning thread concerning the price and you mentioned that the Lightning and the Classy are equal because you have to purchase evbot and a backplate. To be fair, you don't have to buy either to really enjoy the Classified.

I didn't want to seem like a troll, so I figured I would mention in this thread instead of the lightning thread.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I noticed that you posted over in the Lightning thread concerning the price and you mentioned that the Lightning and the Classy are equal because you have to purchase evbot and a backplate. To be fair, you don't have to buy either to really enjoy the Classified.
> 
> I didn't want to seem like a troll, so I figured I would mention in this thread instead of the lightning thread.


From my reading it seemed liked the EVbot was needed to really push the Classy but i could be wrong.

And you would figure at the $700 price point the back plate should be included or if anything charge a little extra.

I still love the Classy but the Lighting has won my heart overall.

The extra features,back plate,visual pop on the Lighting seem to justify the extra cost at least for me.


----------



## skyn3t

Yankee you got PM







, sorry


----------



## szeged

ughghhghg i wish i decided on sticking with 2 way classifieds *before* i found two more off ebay lol, oh well got em pretty cheap, they should resell fast at the same price







i love the classifieds, but 3 and 4 way scaling just doesnt do it for me


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ughghhghg i wish i decided on sticking with 2 way classifieds *before* i found two more off ebay lol, oh well got em pretty cheap, they should resell fast at the same price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love the classifieds, but 3 and 4 way scaling just doesnt do it for me


Can't do 4 Way 780 anything anyways (officially).


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> @USFORCES,
> 
> Not to long ago you were struggling with your OC's under water. Now you are getting really good scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... has anything changed with your setup?


I'm sorry I missed your post buddy,
I was having memory issues, I was going by the first cards released/reviews like kinpins ect. I was overclocking the memory using voltage only to find out they have Samsung and I have the other crap, that's what was messing me up. I've been working on getting my core clocks up that's why the scores are getting better I'm benching at 1400MHz now, I have had it up to 1500MHz once but I'm just taking my time getting there where it's stable enough to bench.
I did upgrade the memory, found the corsair that was $500 on release which now you can get it for $155 bucks, hopefully this winter I can pull off some 5GHz, 1500MHz runs.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> @USFORCES,
> 
> Not to long ago you were struggling with your OC's under water. Now you are getting really good scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... has anything changed with your setup?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I missed your post buddy,
> I was having memory issues, I was going by the first cards released/reviews like kinpins ect. I was overclocking the memory using voltage only to find out they have Samsung and I have the other crap, that's what was messing me up. I've been working on getting my core clocks up that's why the scores are getting better I'm benching at 1400MHz now, I have had it up to 1500MHz once but I'm just taking my time getting there where it's stable enough to bench.
> I did upgrade the memory, found the corsair that was $500 on release which now you can get it for $155 bucks, hopefully this winter I can pull off some 5GHz, 1500MHz runs.
Click to expand...

I have tested few sets of RAM in regards to some of the benches we all running here ,also 8Gb vs. 16 gb...after all set and done -bandwidth will give you a bit of advantage no matter if it's 2666c10 (Samsung) Corsair or 2666c11(CFR Hynix [ds]) Trident ,the difference between both are marginal , you can get the Trident which will give you same frequency for a bit less ,you can also get very good if not better bandwidth with some older PSC ,it's all in the timings


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I have tested few sets of RAM in regards to some of the benches we all running here ,also 8Gb vs. 16 gb...after all set and done -bandwidth will give you a bit of advantage no matter if it's 2666c10 (Samsung) Corsair or 2666c11(CFR Hynix [ds]) Trident ,the difference between both are marginal , you can get the Trident which will give you same frequency for a bit less ,you can also get very good if not better bandwidth with some older PSC ,it's all in the timings


.......I've head scratched a lot of times about my ram timings and what ifs? C10 this C9 that, 2400 or 2666. Tried different XMS configs as well. Tried various recommendations. Changed various bios screens, Fiddled with RAS, CAS, REF

..............also "DRAM Ref Cycle Time".............yes, I did







.

I suppose those few benchmark points can make all the difference but.............


----------



## yknot

Not being the quickest out of the gates I am just changing over my two Classys to the HC blocks and was pleasantly surprised that both cards have Samsung memory. I also noticed the VRM problem. That cannot be beneficial to cooling but ppl on here have stated that there is less heat with these cards in this area so...........onward and upward.

When I was in the process of changing over the cooling I had to take off the first block to recheck for Samsung memory. I noticed that the cooling pads did not touch some of the RAM chips and I thought I would post this. Obviously, if I'm OTT, apologies. But it might be worth checking..................I did make sure the block was tightly secured beforehand as well.



Not very clear but the top, left pad seems to be off a bit.


----------



## pharma57

Classified reviewed at Guru3d ....









http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_780_classified_review,1.html
Quote:


> With it's 993 MHz (Ref 863) with a Boost clock of 1046 MHz (Ref 900), the GeForce GTX 780 Classified is without doubt the fastest factory clocked SKU available. And that does show in the scores. Obviously there's a price premium tied to that. Choose carefully and do realize that the performance difference in-between the cheapest and the most expensive product is roughly 10% tops. That's 4 FPS extra on an average 40 FPS. And once overclocked, that difference nearly vanishes. I'm just sayin' man, perspective.


----------



## sandboarder08

HAHA i think they are skewed towards MSI lol .... 1333 for the lightning and 1293 for the classy....


----------



## pharma57

That's just the max boost frequency which varies from card to card .... it's the benchmark results that count!









When Guru3D bench results for Classy and Lightning are compared side by side I think there is 1 tie and the others are in favor of Classy.


----------



## Lukas026

they are realy close and with some another BIOS tweaks etc. I think they will come even closer...

anyway I myself completly agree with the statment in the conclusion part - that for us (enthusiasists) Nvidia is just throwing bricks in our way. why the hell they wont allow better control options for card with such a good components, layout, design and most of all - card for so many bucks. I understand they may be scared from big blast of fried cards (RMA quantity) but I think they could allow it to a reasonable level, which would be great for almost all (like 1.25v or something like that for class one cards with air cooling and like 1.35v for water cooled ones like EVGA HC)

this move would bring them more buyers every day

anyway for slightly offtop. good review though from guru 3d...


----------



## szeged

nice review from guru, wish they did some more extensive overclocking, 1293 stopping point is kinda lame.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice review from guru, wish they did some more extensive overclocking, 1293 stopping point is kinda lame.


How is that a nice review?

All of the tech stuff is copy pasta from their original GK110 review, he states that the EVBot is useless, and refuses to flash a higher PT BIOS then whines about the card hitting the PT when he gives it more voltage. I'd say that makes a rather poor review


----------



## szeged

hes probably not allowed to flash a new bios for a review sample card. Most sites also copy the technical data from their reference 780 reviews also









his view on the evbot seems more from a viewpoint of someone who wants to plug n play the classified instead of someone with a test bench pushing maximum overclocks.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> HAHA i think they are skewed towards MSI lol .... 1333 for the lightning and 1293 for the classy....


He also used a version of AfterBurner for the Lightning that isn't available to the public.....









Here's my results from our review posted last night:


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> He also used a version of AfterBurner for the Lightning that isn't available to the public.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my results from our review posted last night:


Read yours earlier today SKY, that WAS a good review









When it comes to Guru3d, due to their close connection with MSI and Afterburner I wouldn't trust their reviews blindly. Used to be a very good site, but I dont read them much anymore.


----------



## Lukas026

hmm how can you tell which AB they used in MSI Lightning 780 review ?

isnt that the one on their download page now: 3.0.0 beta 14 SE ?

link: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> He also used a version of AfterBurner for the Lightning that isn't available to the public.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my results from our review posted last night:


Great review!


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hmm how can you tell which AB they used in MSI Lightning 780 review ?
> 
> isnt that the one on their download page now: 3.0.0 beta 14 SE ?
> 
> link: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_afterburner_beta_download.html


Hmmmm, you may be right. I was under the impression that the only AB that would allow more than 50mV of extra voltage was the one hidden under MSI's NDA (which I finally got access to). I'll have to double check with my Lightning tonight.


----------



## AndrewK

So far all 3 of my classies have passed benches at 1500mhz core with 1.425-1.475v. The sweet spot seems to be around 1450-1475, as they will do this with about 1.35-1.375v, and these voltages run far cooler than what is required for 1500mhz... and the things are ROCK stable.

Memory is a different story, however. They have been capping around 3225-3300, but I haven't given more than 1.7v, as I'm not sure how much the ram on these cards can take. Any one know?


----------



## pharma57

Really good review SKYMTL!

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/63051-evga-gtx-780-classified-review.html

I see you clocked your memory up to 7426MHz. Do you know if you had Elpida or Samsung modules?


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Really good review SKYMTL!
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/63051-evga-gtx-780-classified-review.html
> 
> I see you clocked your memory up to 7426MHz. Do you know if you had Elpida or Samsung modules?


With 99% certainty, Samsung. But im going to let him answer for sure







Still havent seen Elpida hit that kind of clocks on air


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Really good review SKYMTL!
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/63051-evga-gtx-780-classified-review.html
> 
> I see you clocked your memory up to 7426MHz. Do you know if you had Elpida or Samsung modules?


From everything I am hearing, it looks like it can only be Samsung. However, I only got the card 2 weeks ago.

I'll check and answer with certainty when I get back home tonight.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> So far all 3 of my classies have passed benches at 1500mhz core with 1.425-1.475v. The sweet spot seems to be around 1450-1475, as they will do this with about 1.35-1.375v, and these voltages run far cooler than what is required for 1500mhz... and the things are ROCK stable.
> 
> Memory is a different story, however. They have been capping around 3225-3300, but I haven't given more than 1.7v, as I'm not sure how much the ram on these cards can take. Any one know?


If your memory clocks are that low, then it sounds like you have Elpida, which will probably not overclock any better when adding voltage. In fact, if it is like mine, the more voltage I give, the more artifacts I get at same memory clocks.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> With 99% certainty, Samsung. But im going to let him answer for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still havent seen Elpida hit that kind of clocks on air


My Elpida modules have been excellent, but think any memory clocking above the guaranteed 1500 MHz rate is a lottery for both Samsung or Elpida. The most I got from my Elpida was 7758 on air.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/756309


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> My Elpida modules have been excellent, but think any memory clocking above the guaranteed 1500 MHz rate is a lottery for both Samsung or Elpida. The most I got from my Elpida was 7758 on air.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/756309


Which is true but we can go by a generalization here that Elpida usually comes in lower. Go check over on Team red, where they've had helpings of Eplida, Hynix and Samsung memory on the 7000 series. And Elpida usually checks in hotter and clocks lower vs the other two brands.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> If your memory clocks are that low, then it sounds like you have Elpida, which will probably not overclock any better when adding voltage. In fact, if it is like mine, the more voltage I give, the more artifacts I get at same memory clocks.


May i ask you whether your Classy is stable @1280MHz at all games / including Far Cry 3/ ?
Because I got here one with 83% ASIC , but at 1.21V /Skynet s LN2 BIOS / I am able to run FC3 at "only "1228 MHz, Heaven a bit higher though /1254 +/ but no way 1280 .

You must ve had luck with a goody chip !


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> May i ask you whether your Classy is stable @1280MHz at all games / including Far Cry 3/ ?
> Because I got here one with 83% ASIC , but at 1.21V /Skynet s LN2 BIOS / I am able to run FC3 at "only "1228 MHz, Heaven a bit higher though /1254 +/ but no way 1280 .
> 
> You must ve had luck with a goody chip !


Sorry, I don't own that turd of a game(FC3).









My ASIC is 79% and 1280 seems to be stable at everything I have tested it with. I need to reinstall Crysis 3 and test it with it as well.


----------



## famich

OK, fair enough


----------



## trodas

I will not pretend that I read all the 182 pages, but I read well the first few and last few... so I going to ask - is there somewhere a picture of naked eVGA GTX 780 Classified? Mainly with relation to the GPU VRM and with detail on caps used for input and output of the Vcore regulator?
And if there is not, could someone take these pictures?

I just wonder, what caps eVGA choose









Quote:


> Nvidia is just throwing bricks in our way. why the hell they wont allow better control options for card with such a good components... this move would bring them more buyers every day


I tend to disagree. First - I did not seen the components.
Second - if nVidia allow overclock, then who buy their Titan gfx cards? If GTX 780 can be easily overclocked to performance of Titan, then who buy Titan? Just a much lesser number of peoples, so... there is your answer as to WHY there are these problems.


----------



## pilotter

do you know if the classie will also get a backplate made by Ekwb ?


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trodas*
> 
> I will not pretend that I read all the 182 pages, but I read well the first few and last few... so I going to ask - is there somewhere a picture of naked eVGA GTX 780 Classified? Mainly with relation to the GPU VRM and with detail on caps used for input and output of the Vcore regulator?
> And if there is not, could someone take these pictures?
> 
> I just wonder, what caps eVGA choose


http://www.ninjalane.com/reviews/video/evga_gtx780_classified/page3.aspx


----------



## trodas

*pharma57* - thanks! Even I cannot read the caps, they _looks_ like Nichicon FP L8 caps, witch are worser that Nichicon LE, however still very good.

Nichicon LE - ripple 6300mA - 1.69$
Nichicon FP L8 - ripple *6100*mA - 0.95$
(ripple for d8x9 820uF 2.5V caps)

But there is also higher version of the LE 820uF 2.5V cap with 6600mA ripple and if it will be possible to get there a d10 cap, then there is a Nichicon LE 1500uF 2.5V with record-breaking *7300*mA ripple current capability (d10x13).

The votage regulator is supplied with good deal of smaller 330uF tantal caps too - overal and all-in-all it looks like a good design. If the caps are geniune...







But like I mention, there is a way to get even cleaner voltage with better versions of the caps


----------



## AndrewK

All of the cards seem to be limiting around 1500-1525mhz, which I can hit with 1.425v-1.45v on my cards, but giving them another .05v doesn't do anything for stability or getting them higher. Just raises temps.


----------



## routuan

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4xp65/


----------



## bond32

Giving the 770 classified a try... Should be interesting. Finally got frustrated with my 7950's.

Got the hydro copper version coming tomorrow. May order a second later.


----------



## Ryanboost

I just upgraded from a GTX 260. Now I'm working on finding out what software programs are needed to overclock and test the system I built. Something tells me I should be able to find everything I need right here. Super Excited!

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/vwcqp/





Add me please.


----------



## bg8780

Any plans for a custom BIOS for the GTX 770 Classified. I would love to put this beefy VRM to use and go to a higher power target.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg8780*
> 
> Any plans for a custom BIOS for the GTX 770 Classified. I would love to put this beefy VRM to use and go to a higher power target.


I'm wondering this as well...


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> All of the cards seem to be limiting around 1500-1525mhz, which I can hit with 1.425v-1.45v on my cards, but giving them another .05v doesn't do anything for stability or getting them higher. Just raises temps.


I can pass Valley at 1540+

Not that it's gaming stable - artifacts all over the place









Right now sitting at a comfortable 1439 with 0 artifacting for gaming.


----------



## n0ypi

How much did you guys get this card for? Newegg is selling this at the same price as the lighting. Amazon is also selling it but that 1 star review has got me scared lol.


----------



## USFORCES

$699
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> I can pass Valley at 1540+
> 
> Not that it's gaming stable - artifacts all over the place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now sitting at a comfortable 1439 with 0 artifacting for gaming.


Valley is easy with the high GPU clocks, try it with heaven or fire strike








.
.


----------



## szeged

evga store has them for 699+ shipping right now, newegg was sold out last i checked(about an hour ago)


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> $699
> Valley is easy with the high GPU clocks, try it with heaven or fire strike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


Yeah it is, but was just saying it *is* possible to get a higher clock than 1520 and pass a benchmark test.

So looked at the Guru 3d review and just looking at the conclusion I saw these gems:

_*"Now sure, there are ways to get around some of the enforced limitations, but you have to perform Ninja cloak and dagger stuff in order to be able to pull that off, and with much risk as well. Yes there are BIOSes to be found that will help you out, yes there is hacked and illegal software to be found that can increase voltages. But even then you will be hitting a 1300~1350 MHz wall real fast and you will need to re-flash and tweak like a lunatic on steroids, not the stuff for the average graphics card buyer and only bringing more risk to this expensive product. "*_

Seriously? "Cloak and dagger stuff" to install a custom vbios? Took me literally 2 minutes to install skyn3t's, and I've never flashed a gpu before in my life.

Hacked and illegal software...like the EVGA authored Classified voltage controller or the EVBot?

and then:

_*
"See if the classified card would be able to run 1.25 ~ 1.30 Volts with a 130% Power limiter you probably be able to reach close to 1350~1400 MHz. We just know the GPU can handle it, and we are certain the board design is capable"*_

I lol'd

Also, as someone else pointed out I had to laugh at the 1333 Lightning oc, while apparently they could "only" get the Classy to 1293 in their testing


----------



## USFORCES

I think it's funny this only goes to show you it was rigged, either MSI took care of them or they were pissed off at Evga for not giving them a review sample until a month after it was released to the public. Last but not least Evga gave them a card with a really low ASIC and Elipda memory to show that not every card overclocks good.







As for hacked and illegal software, all the overclocking tools I've ever used were either made by a company or an individual and half of them you can download off Guru's site.


----------



## Eggy88

Best i can do on air:



Not to happy about the Elpida memory tho, but overall this cards are amazing.

Now i'm just waiting for the EK blocks to release.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Best i can do on air:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to happy about the Elpida memory tho, but overall this cards are amazing.
> 
> Now i'm just waiting for the EK blocks to release.


I saw in another thread that a Fire broke out in another factory maken chips... they may not go to samsung memory for a while


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> I saw in another thread that a Fire broke out in another factory maken chips... they may not go to samsung memory for a while


Can anyone explain the benefit to memory OC on these cards? Because I'm not seeing it. My card Is crap at core OC, I can't even hit close to 1300 stable in heaven but my memory will do +680 all day at stock voltage. Past 300 though and it gives no improvements in any of my benchmarks. Even the +300 is only giving me like 200 points in 3Dmark11 at best. At 1.212V I can run 1202 on core. Max was 1241 or something like that with 1.3V. Going past 1.3 did nothing for me except more heat.

Ty


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Can anyone explain the benefit to memory OC on these cards? Because I'm not seeing it. My card Is crap at core OC, I can't even hit close to 1300 stable in heaven but my memory will do +680 all day at stock voltage. Past 300 though and it gives no improvements in any of my benchmarks. Even the +300 is only giving me like 200 points in 3Dmark11 at best. At 1.212V I can run 1202 on core. Max was 1241 or something like that with 1.3V. Going past 1.3 did nothing for me except more heat.
> 
> Ty


On a Classified?!

On topic, I think most people are upset because review samples seem to have Samsung memory whilst the last two retail channel batches have had mostly Elpida... Overlclocking the memory sure improves your Unigine scores, and 200 pts in 11 can mean a lot to some people


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Can anyone explain the benefit to memory OC on these cards? Because I'm not seeing it. My card Is crap at core OC, I can't even hit close to 1300 stable in heaven but my memory will do +680 all day at stock voltage. Past 300 though and it gives no improvements in any of my benchmarks. Even the +300 is only giving me like 200 points in 3Dmark11 at best. At 1.212V I can run 1202 on core. Max was 1241 or something like that with 1.3V. Going past 1.3 did nothing for me except more heat.
> 
> Ty


First are you using skynets bios ln2 ?

did some valley runs....

4 runs at 1110mhz core, stock voltage..

1 stock voltage, 3004mhz, 67.xx fps. lost the saved file
2 stock voltage, 3404mhz, 69.10 fps.
3 1.7v , 3802mhz, 71.0 fps
4 1.7v , 3004mhz, 66.2 fps









Their are the differences. So yes OC memory does make a difference!


----------



## SKYMTL

Confirmed that my sample has the Samsung memory modules.

As for the Guru conclusion, I couldn't disagree more.

"Illegal" software? *Facepalm*

"Tweak like a lunatic"? That's what this card is FOR. It's for people who aren't pansies who wet their pants whenever it comes to going beyond pushing a single button to get slightly higher clocks. This is actually the FIRST Kepler card I actually had FUN with.


----------



## AndrewK

Anyone aware of how much voltage the memory can handle on these? I'm not even sure of a rough estimate. (watercooled, obviously).


----------



## pharma57

Interesting to see that MSI has now made available a "enthusiast's bios" with a Power Target of 300%.








http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_geforce_gtx_780_lightning_plimit_bios_download.html

I wonder if eVGA will follow suit with an official eVGA offering....









Edit: The file is not offered "officially" now. Apparently Nvidia was not happy with it!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Interesting to see that MSI has now made available a "enthusiast's bios" with a Power Target of 300%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/msi_geforce_gtx_780_lightning_plimit_bios_download.html
> 
> I wonder if eVGA will follow suit with an official eVGA offering....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: The file is not offered "officially" now. Apparently Nvidia was not happy with it!


That is funny. Seems like if MSI is going to take responsibility for any RMA's due to the bios, then it would not matter if Nvidia was happy about it or not. Sucks for them.

Glad I got a Classy knowing that my card is still covered under warranty even though we are running a custom bios!







Classy definitely seems to be winner this round.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> First are you using skynets bios ln2 ?
> 
> did some valley runs....
> 
> 4 runs at 1110mhz core, stock voltage..
> 
> 1 stock voltage, 3004mhz, 67.xx fps. lost the saved file
> 2 stock voltage, 3404mhz, 69.10 fps.
> 3 1.7v , 3802mhz, 71.0 fps
> 4 1.7v , 3004mhz, 66.2 fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their are the differences. So yes OC memory does make a difference!


Yes those are what I am using. I may try pulling the cooler off this evening to check the TIM coverage. Can't believe how bad this core is clocking. Temps seem fine but I saw where someone only had Tim on half of their core causing issues.

200 points in 3Dmark11 is nice but that is graphics score only. Also going from +300 to +680 on the mem gave no more points.

Edit: and yes power slider is maxed to 130 as well as temp. I get no throttling.


----------



## bond32

Is it possible to mod the bios of the 770? I have a crosshair v formula z board which does a hash check, no bios will work other than the one on the card. Unless of course EVGA releases one which would be awesome.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> more juice for our fellas
> 
> *Default power target 100% 450W by slide 130% 587w*


Where is this ? have you released it?


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> Anyone aware of how much voltage the memory can handle on these? I'm not even sure of a rough estimate. (watercooled, obviously).


What memory? Samsung likes voltage I've seen some guys at +800 using 1.80v, With the eplida on the cards one will do +200 other will do +380 on stock voltage I can't go any higher with more voltage, so I'm stuck at stock voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Yes those are what I am using. I may try pulling the cooler off this evening to check the TIM coverage. Can't believe how bad this core is clocking. Temps seem fine but I saw where someone only had Tim on half of their core causing issues.
> 
> 200 points in 3Dmark11 is nice but that is graphics score only. Also going from +300 to +680 on the mem gave no more points.
> 
> Edit: and yes power slider is maxed to 130 as well as temp. I get no throttling.


Some bench tests +300 to +700 makes more of a difference.
.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> Why the f*** do people keep beating this dead horse? You don't need a 300% pt bios. Evga doesn't need to release any bios. They support installing a 3rd party bios on the card and will still warranty it. What more do you want? Someone to hold your hand while you flash it?


I'd agree 300% isn't needed, but since that was an "Official" MSI offering who is to argue with the makers of the video card with what they feel is required (to beat a Classy







). However, based on this I wouldn't be surprised if eVGA did come out with some vbios guidelines for 3rd party vbios in order to be covered by the warranty (and cover their asses).


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> LOL EVGA has never supported 3rd party BIOS flashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also its frowned upon by them, and when you need to RMA the card it needs to have its original BIOS. IE if you brick your GPU by flashing a 3rd party BIOS (slim chance) you're SOL in the warranty department.


You may have missed this post ...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/1660_20#post_20721394

or direct

http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=2012484


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> You may have missed this post ...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/1660_20#post_20721394
> 
> or direct
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=2012484


Shoveling in humble pie now









Wish they stated that crap when the GTX 680 Classified was out since once it was nurtured it truly was a awful card.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> I saw in another thread that a Fire broke out in another factory maken chips... they may not go to samsung memory for a while


Actually things are looking good for Samsung again and we just switched back to Samsung. Of course there is no guarantee's that any card you buy will have Samsung on it though.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Actually things are looking good for Samsung again and we just switched back to Samsung. Of course there is no guarantee's that any card you buy will have Samsung on it though.


But the problem is EVGA doesn't care about Europe... There is no reason they shouldn't have Waterblocks nor hydrocopper classy's... lol









OR ProbeIT...

Why is this ???


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Actually things are looking good for Samsung again and we just switched back to Samsung. Of course there is no guarantee's that any card you buy will have Samsung on it though.


How does this help those of us who already own a card with the crap Elpida memory though? LOL


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> How does this help those of us who already own a card with the crap Elpida memory though? LOL


It helps me tho


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Actually things are looking good for Samsung again and we just switched back to Samsung. Of course there is no guarantee's that any card you buy will have Samsung on it though.


Sweet!


----------



## fresca

For those interested, I ordered a pair of GTX 780 classies from the Egg on Tuesday, received yesterday. Just disassembled them to install the hydro copper blocks, and discovered, to my great surprise, that they both have the samsung chips.

Just wanted to let everyone know that the Samsungs are in the channel.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fresca*
> 
> For those interested, I ordered a pair of GTX 780 classies from the Egg on Tuesday, received yesterday. Just disassembled them to install the hydro copper blocks, and discovered, to my great surprise, that they both have the samsung chips.
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that the Samsungs are in the channel.


Good for you. I am glad for anyone that does not get the sucky ram.

Bride side I guess is if anyone has to RMA their card, they have a chance to get one with Samsung modules.


----------



## DuraN1

I just hope those Samsungs end up in Europe with the next batch. The store I work for has ordered 20 Classifieds + block from EK on back order aswell


----------



## evganerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fresca*
> 
> For those interested, I ordered a pair of GTX 780 classies from the Egg on Tuesday, received yesterday. Just disassembled them to install the hydro copper blocks, and discovered, to my great surprise, that they both have the samsung chips.
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that the Samsungs are in the channel.


Do you mind listing your bios on those cards? Just wondering if there is any merit to bios having 3a being associated to cards having elpida.


----------



## fresca

I'm sorry, I just finished buttoning them up with the water block/ back plate so I can't see the sticker. I should be up and running with them in my machine tomorrow and I will post it then.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evganerd*
> 
> Do you mind listing your bios on those cards? Just wondering if there is any merit to bios having 3a being associated to cards having elpida.


My 3a card has samsung... from europe first batch....


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> I saw in another thread that a Fire broke out in another factory maken chips... they may not go to samsung memory for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually things are looking good for Samsung again and we just switched back to Samsung. Of course there is no guarantee's that any card you buy will have Samsung on it though.
Click to expand...

Thank you for posting this


----------



## bond32

Look what the ups just dropped of:


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evganerd*
> 
> Do you mind listing your bios on those cards? Just wondering if there is any merit to bios having 3a being associated to cards having elpida.


No because 3a can work with Samsung and Elpida.


----------



## doctakedooty

Thank you for switching back to samsung time to upgrade my superclocked cards to classys when I get off in the morning time to order 3 of them.


----------



## evganerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> My 3a card has samsung... from europe first batch....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> No because 3a can work with Samsung and Elpida.


Thanks guys. Anyway to tell which memory you have without removing the heatsink?


----------



## trodas

*batman900* -
Quote:


> Yes those are what I am using. I may try pulling the cooler off this evening to check the TIM coverage.


If you do, then please snap some close up detail photos of the capacitors used in the there batches. Can you do it, please?
I gould only pray, that yours core is badly cooled, witch is why your overclocks suxx...


----------



## coolhandluke41

I just got notified that Classy is available @ egg ,will see if the new batch is any better (#2 inbound







)


----------



## szeged

hope you get a samsung one


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evganerd*
> 
> Thanks guys. Anyway to tell which memory you have without removing the heatsink?


I'm afraid not


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Yes those are what I am using. I may try pulling the cooler off this evening to check the TIM coverage. Can't believe how bad this core is clocking. Temps seem fine but I saw where someone only had Tim on half of their core causing issues.
> 
> 200 points in 3Dmark11 is nice but that is graphics score only. Also going from +300 to +680 on the mem gave no more points.
> 
> Edit: and yes power slider is maxed to 130 as well as temp. I get no throttling.


Actually +500MHz on the memory is worth almost the same as +100MHz core increase in many benchmarks.


----------



## batman900

Decided to replace my TIM and see what kind of memory I have. Purchased my card from Newegg 8/27/13 and it has Samsung. I figured it did since it runs almost +700 stock voltage.

Tried to OC the core again today with different drivers and still no luck. It needs 1.35V for 1267mhz with no artifacts. ASIC is 77.8% so that's about worthless. Still on the skyn3t ln2 bios. Probably one of the worst Classified OC's I have seen so far.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Decided to replace my TIM and see what kind of memory I have. Purchased my card from Newegg 8/27/13 and it has Samsung. I figured it did since it runs almost +700 stock voltage.
> 
> Tried to OC the core again today with different drivers and still no luck. It needs 1.35V for 1267mhz with no artifacts. ASIC is 77.8% so that's about worthless. Still on the skyn3t ln2 bios. Probably one of the worst Classified OC's I have seen so far.


That's definitely odd. Get it on water and you should be able to hit 1400+ no problem at that voltage


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I thought the theory of Elpida memory being crappy was debunked. I've seen several Classy owners around here with good clocking Elpida modules...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I thought the theory of Elpida memory being crappy was debunked. I've seen several Classy owners around here with good clocking Elpida modules...


my two current classifieds are samsung, both are pretty good, the third one im getting in on monday most likely has elpida, gonna test em head to head before i resell the 3rd one since i wanna stick with only two way 780s


----------



## jameyscott

This may not be the place to ask, but I am curious how much is it worth to get a classy over the ftw? I'll be water cooling two cards in a few months, by then EK will have come out with their custom blocks.

Obviously I will be overclocking, and both cards have dual bios, so it'll be easy not to mess up.

My real question is, will I really see that much of an improvement in fps eith both overclocked?

Will the classy really oc more to produce a decent amount more fps?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

The draw with the Classy is the extra allowed voltage you can use without any hacks or bios mods. And yes, there are massive performance gains going from stock 780 clocks to the high 1300 MHz clocks the Classy's are capable of...


----------



## szeged

wow usps did something good for once, went to look at my tracking info for my latest classified, it went across the country overnight even though it was supposed to be 3 day shipping, should be here tomorrow instead of monday









now to take care of the guy trying to take $800 from me for a titan i bought off ebay







thats a paddlin.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> The draw with the Classy is the extra allowed voltage you can use without any hacks or bios mods. And yes, there are massive performance gains going from stock 780 clocks to the high 1300 MHz clocks the Classy's are capable of...


I realize that from stock there is a huge gain. 400-500MHz is a huge freaking deal. However, my question was between the FTW OCed and the Classy OCed. If there is only going to be a 1-5fps difference in major titles, then the ftw with XSPC Raystorm block will be my option, however, if the Classy could give me 5-10FPS more in OCing, count me in.

I realize that this all depends on the card I get. I could get an extremely bad OCer that ends up only hitting 1100MHz (Just threw that out there as a number for reference) with either card. Basically, my other question is, are the Classy's better binned?


----------



## Poursang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I thought the theory of Elpida memory being crappy was debunked. I've seen several Classy owners around here with good clocking Elpida modules...


As a matter of fact, Elpida memory modules seem to overclock A LOT better than the Samsung ones. Testing mine so far got me to 800+ MHz and I am not even done testing yet!!


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poursang*
> 
> As a matter of fact, Elpida memory modules seem to overclock A LOT better than the Samsung ones. Testing mine so far got me to 800+ MHz and I am not even done testing yet!!


Some might but go look at the lightning forums they arnt getting high with theirs!


----------



## yknot

My two Samsung cards are clocking to +850 with HC blocks but I think the blocks might be holding me back. However, I'm not going above 1.3v on the software tool yet.

I posted earlier about the lack of contact by the HC blocks on some ram modules even though I checked for tightness of the screw fixings.

I'm hoping the EK blocks are better machined.............and maybe cool the VRMs?

Cannot nit-pick too much about the overall performance of these 780 Classys though. Definitely a good buy.


----------



## yknot

I've only just noticed that there is a 200% PT bios around.........bit slow







.

Is this allowed on the 780 Classys?


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I've only just noticed that there is a 200% PT bios around.........bit slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Is this allowed on the 780 Classys?


yes u can use that one... but the 130% pt sky-ln2 has a higher wattage.... Im asking sky in a PM if he can release the new bios or let me test it maybe?


----------



## CrazClinton

I think SKY said Strong Island has the new bios and was testing it. Hope we see the new bios here soon with the higher power settings.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Decided to replace my TIM and see what kind of memory I have. Purchased my card from Newegg 8/27/13 and it has Samsung. I figured it did since it runs almost +700 stock voltage.
> 
> Tried to OC the core again today with different drivers and still no luck. It needs 1.35V for 1267mhz with no artifacts. ASIC is 77.8% so that's about worthless. Still on the skyn3t ln2 bios. Probably one of the worst Classified OC's I have seen so far.


wouldn't say that. Mine does 1241/7200MHz at 1.20v on the stock cooling. Some go higher on core but lack the memory OC, very few cards can go over 1300 core and 7000 memory. Most cards do one or the other exceptionally well it seems.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> My two Samsung cards are clocking to +850 with HC blocks but I think the blocks might be holding me back. However, I'm not going above 1.3v on the software tool yet.
> 
> I posted earlier about the lack of contact by the HC blocks on some ram modules even though I checked for tightness of the screw fixings.
> 
> I'm hoping the EK blocks are better machined.............and maybe cool the VRMs?
> 
> Cannot nit-pick too much about the overall performance of these 780 Classys though. Definitely a good buy.


I have a fan blowing on my card on the back... No backplate (none in europe as of now) and it keeps my card at about 55degrees max...


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> This may not be the place to ask, but I am curious how much is it worth to get a classy over the ftw? I'll be water cooling two cards in a few months, by then EK will have come out with their custom blocks.
> 
> Obviously I will be overclocking, and both cards have dual bios, so it'll be easy not to mess up.
> 
> My real question is, will I really see that much of an improvement in fps eith both overclocked?
> 
> Will the classy really oc more to produce a decent amount more fps?


I would go with the Classified. I don't believe you'll be able to get a waterblock for the FTW. Evga isn't making one and I don't see EK making one either as they said they barely decided to do the Classified WB. The FTW pcb is different than both reference and Classified I believe, so it's kind of an odd man out.


----------



## sandboarder08

Ok Guys we need some more Team Classified help! Theirs a titan moving on up in the valley thread lol We need to handle this!!!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> I would go with the Classified. I don't believe you'll be able to get a waterblock for the FTW. Evga isn't making one and I don't see EK making one either as they said they barely decided to do the Classified WB. The FTW pcb is different than both reference and Classified I believe, so it's kind of an odd man out.


FTW is reference design. according to XSPC's block compatibily and EK's.

But yes, I'll be getting the Classys because, well, they are classy.


----------



## szeged

probably be here around 6 eastern, since i live in the middle of the sticks in a swamp, im always the last to get my stuff delivered lol.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably be here around 6 eastern, since i live in the middle of the sticks in a swamp, im always the last to get my stuff delivered lol.


So jelly. I can't wait to order mine. I just wish they were in stock on amazon so I can get 3.99 one day shipping. (Gotta love Amazon Prime.)


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> I would go with the Classified. I don't believe you'll be able to get a waterblock for the FTW. Evga isn't making one and I don't see EK making one either as they said they barely decided to do the Classified WB. The FTW pcb is different than both reference and Classified I believe, so it's kind of an odd man out.


EK wasn't going to make one for the FTW 680 but they did, I kind of doubt they will for the 780 FTW this time.


----------



## famich

http://abload.de/image.php?img=heaven1346k8ust.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=heaven_2013_09_07_18_8ap19.png

[email protected] LN2BIOS.

Managed to get 1376 with the same voltage, but the card started to throttle at the end of the test - I have reached the PWTG


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=heaven1346k8ust.jpg
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=heaven_2013_09_07_18_8ap19.png
> 
> [email protected] LN2BIOS.
> 
> Managed to get 1376 with the same voltage, but the card started to throttle at the end of the test - I have reached the PWTG


Can't see the pictures, they iz tiny.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Ok Guys we need some more Team Classified help! Theirs a titan moving on up in the valley thread lol We need to handle this!!!












The top of the single card valley ladder is denied to the classified!

Gauntlet thrown...


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top of the single card valley ladder is denied to the classified!
> 
> Gauntlet thrown...


Was that run on water or ln2/dice ?









We might be able to convince Kingpin to drop by.... ?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Was that run on water or ln2/dice ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We might be able to convince Kingpin to drop by.... ?


My top score there was ln2 cooled, there was more left in it though.

You are correct, kingpin would get a laugh out the classy denied challenge, not sure if my Titan would hold up against him with a 780 classy...


----------



## pharma57

Well, ln2 is a somewhat "exotic" cooling method.







I think the major competition right now is for 2nd place, and after that to see how many Classy's or Titans place in the top 10, 20 or 30 places.









Edit: I know Strong Island expressed an interest initially in ln2, but with his cards doing so well not sure if he still plans to try.


----------



## FtW 420

My score looked much more exotic a few weeks ago, watercoolers pumping the voltage are getting pretty close. Playing with a 780 Lightning a bit yesterday (not voltage hacking yet) I am more impressed by the classies hitting 3800+. The Titan made it easier for me.

Classy on ln2 would probably make me have to pull out the soldering iron again to keep up.


----------



## pharma57

It will be interesting to see how you make out with the Lightning! Haven't seen too many scores yet, but if anyone can make it "sing" it's you ....








Just hope your lottery was a good one!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> It will be interesting to see how you make out with the Lightning! Haven't seen too many scores yet, but if anyone can make it "sing" it's you ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hope your lottery was a good one!


Doing pretty good for the core clock, using the +100 in afterburner to load at ~ 1.25V it is passing at about 1350 core in 3dmark.
Memory is fine at 1700 stock 1.6V, saw a bit of artifacting at 1720. Not going to play with the memory voltage yet though.
Have to see if I can fill up on ln2 next week.


----------



## doctakedooty

So my ref card I am getting at 1387 core and mem at 7130 is it worth me buying a classys. Am I really going to gain much more even with the ev bot


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> It will be interesting to see how you make out with the Lightning! Haven't seen too many scores yet, but if anyone can make it "sing" it's you ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hope your lottery was a good one!


Would some of you put some type of pic up ....

It helps when scrolling through pages of posts to see what's worth reading...
Instead..of .. how do you flash a bios..







. how does evbot work... ect









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So my ref card I am getting at 1387 core and mem at 7130 is it worth me buying a classys. Am I really going to gain much more even with the ev bot


well Evbot/classy tool will get you to 1400 on air and 1500(w-EVbot) on water it seems! So its your choice whether you like that or not ...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So my ref card I am getting at 1387 core and mem at 7130 is it worth me buying a classys. Am I really going to gain much more even with the ev bot


That is quite a freaking nice ref card. I doubt you'll be lucky enough to hit the silicon lottery with another ref card. You might want to go with a classy just to get a good match for that card.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Would some of you put some type of pic up ....
> 
> It helps when scrolling through pages of posts to see what's worth reading...
> Instead..of .. how do you flash a bios..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . how does evbot work... ect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well Evbot/classy tool will get you to 1400 on air and 1500(w-EVbot) on water it seems! So its your choice whether you like that or not ...


Yea and I like benching more and have been wanting the classy but didn't know exactly the improvement and yes this card was definetly a silicon lottery winnrr and asic even said 80 percent. I still have not hit my limit since I have tonight off going to try and find its limit so far my best valley score was 3478 first time I have played with valley really so thinking I should be able to boost that score some more when the baby finally goes to bed and I get some mee time.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So my ref card I am getting at 1387 core and mem at 7130 is it worth me buying a classys. Am I really going to gain much more even with the ev bot


No way, keep that cherry card. My classy will only do 1241 at over 1.3V. You could get unlucky like me so I'd keep what you have.


----------



## szeged

finally got time to play with the newly arrived cards





wont get to play with it long though, have some people interested in buying it already


----------



## sdmf74

Anyone know the actual depth of 780 classified??? (mobo to side window) Newegg says 770 is bigger and other site says 780 is bigger. Right now I dont have either card to measure cause I sold my 770
and 780 has'nt arrived yet. I am hoping they r the same or 780 is smaller but I doubt it. The 770 damn near touched the side window in my c70 case.


----------



## yknot

Got a decent SLI 3D11 score with my two Sammy cards. With +330 on the cores and +890 on the ram.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7129344

I am using Skyn3ts' LN2 bios and an EVbot with DMM and Probe-It cables. No matter how much higher than 1.41v core and 1.8v mem I go my clocks will not climb. I am well below 40C on both cards.

I actually got a better score when I reduced the PT to 110% with the temp maxxed to 84 degs..............I think "Pharma57" highlighted reduced PT performance earlier in the thread.

I kept PCIe volts to 1.05. Increasing that seemed to reduce performance.

Obviously I'm going to try the Heaven and Valley benches as well along with a single GPU score too (one card clocks a lot higher than the other).

Sorry to ramble on but I'm wondering if I'm missing something in the way I'm overclocking these cards?

Should I use Afterburner instead of PrecisionX? If I just apply 1.5v using the EVbot (or even the 1.8v setting







) with the PT changed around will I get any more out of my system?

I could run my CPU past 5.4 with my SS but I'm reading in this thread that cpu power is not the way to go with Heaven and Valley benches.

Any pitfalls with the Heaven and Valley benches? I realise every setup has a limit to its abilities but maybe I'm not getting there in the right way.









Hope I'm not veering of the main thread topic too much







.


----------



## sticks435

Hey all, I need some help with games crashing after a long time (5-8 hours). So far it happened in Borderlands 2 and Sleeping Dogs. I'm running at 1296 core and 3300 memory @ 1.275 in Classified tool and around 1.30 on DMM.

What happens is I'll just be playing along and all of the sudden the game will freeze, make a kind of repeated stuttering sound, then the screen will cut out like it lost connection with the monitor, then switch to the desktop. I'm unable to see my mouse but I can still move it and can see that the game is still running in the background, but can't return to it if I ALT-TAB or anything. I have to CTRL-ALT-DEL and kill it from task manager.

I thought maybe overclclock related, but I would think it would happen sooner than 4 or 5 hours of playing if that was the case. Temps never get above 70 at anytime while playing, so I don't think temps are an issue. I see this in Windows Event Viewer when it happens.

A request to disable the Desktop Window Manager was made by process (4) - When I look up process 4 in Proc explorer, it just says "System".

The Desktop Window Manager was unable to start because composition was disabled by a running application
(the next one is long so I put in Spoiler tags)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEvent
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1:
P2:
P3:
P4:
P5:
P6:
P7:
P8:
P9:
P10:

Attached files:
C:\Windows\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG\WD-20130908-0029.dmp
C:\Windows\Temp\WER-30596008-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Windows\Temp\WERDBF6.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Kernel_0_0_cab_1af2dbf6

Analysis symbol:
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 9b7d0808-1847-11e3-9229-0026832becdd
Report Status: 4



I'm going to start the game up and find a place where it hits max clocks and leave it there during the football game and see if it does the same thing. If so, I wonder if it might be a driver issue?

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## USFORCES

@ yknot
Nice score buddy, I can defiantly tell you have Samsung memory, Lucky!
You should be able to get some killer scores in Valley since that test loves memory, don't forget to run the 3Dmark 13 fire strike and post them in the top 30, with the score you got in 3Dmark 11 I have a feeling you'll have one of the top scores with 780 SLI on OCN.








.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> Hey all, I need some help with games crashing after a long time (5-8 hours). So far it happened in Borderlands 2 and Sleeping Dogs. I'm running at 1296 core and 3300 memory @ 1.275 in Classified tool and around 1.30 on DMM.
> 
> What happens is I'll just be playing along and all of the sudden the game will freeze, make a kind of repeated stuttering sound, then the screen will cut out like it lost connection with the monitor, then switch to the desktop. I'm unable to see my mouse but I can still move it and can see that the game is still running in the background, but can't return to it if I ALT-TAB or anything. I have to CTRL-ALT-DEL and kill it from task manager.
> 
> I thought maybe overclclock related, but I would think it would happen sooner than 4 or 5 hours of playing if that was the case. Temps never get above 70 at anytime while playing, so I don't think temps are an issue. I see this in Windows Event Viewer when it happens.
> 
> A request to disable the Desktop Window Manager was made by process (4) - When I look up process 4 in Proc explorer, it just says "System".
> 
> The Desktop Window Manager was unable to start because composition was disabled by a running application
> (the next one is long so I put in Spoiler tags)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Fault bucket , type 0
> Event Name: LiveKernelEvent
> Response: Not available
> Cab Id: 0
> 
> Problem signature:
> P1:
> P2:
> P3:
> P4:
> P5:
> P6:
> P7:
> P8:
> P9:
> P10:
> 
> Attached files:
> C:\Windows\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG\WD-20130908-0029.dmp
> C:\Windows\Temp\WER-30596008-0.sysdata.xml
> C:\Windows\Temp\WERDBF6.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml
> 
> These files may be available here:
> C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Kernel_0_0_cab_1af2dbf6
> 
> Analysis symbol:
> Rechecking for solution: 0
> Report Id: 9b7d0808-1847-11e3-9229-0026832becdd
> Report Status: 4
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to start the game up and find a place where it hits max clocks and leave it there during the football game and see if it does the same thing. If so, I wonder if it might be a driver issue?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


I would guess you are standing on the line of stable. If it was possible to drop your clocks 4mhz that would probably fix it but since it goes every 13 you will need to adjust down one notch or bump voltage one notch.


----------



## jameyscott

It kills me that amazon doesn't have these wonderful cards in stock. Looks like I'll be stuck buying it directly from EVGA. Shipping from Cali to Tennessee... Great. >.>


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> @ yknot
> Nice score buddy, I can defiantly tell you have Samsung memory, Lucky!
> You should be able to get some killer scores in Valley since that test loves memory, don't forget to run the 3Dmark 13 fire strike and post them in the top 30, with the score you got in 3Dmark 11 I have a feeling you'll have one of the top scores with 780 SLI on OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanx for that.....................It seems my setup does not need any major rejigging then









I'm thinking of entering my setup for "Rig of the month". I must be in the running


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So my ref card I am getting at 1387 core and mem at 7130 is it worth me buying a classys. Am I really going to gain much more even with the ev bot


Is that on water? I find it hard to believe that's completely stable on air.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> Hey all, I need some help with games crashing after a long time (5-8 hours). So far it happened in Borderlands 2 and Sleeping Dogs. I'm running at 1296 core and 3300 memory @ 1.275 in Classified tool and around 1.30 on DMM.
> 
> What happens is I'll just be playing along and all of the sudden the game will freeze, make a kind of repeated stuttering sound, then the screen will cut out like it lost connection with the monitor, then switch to the desktop. I'm unable to see my mouse but I can still move it and can see that the game is still running in the background, but can't return to it if I ALT-TAB or anything. I have to CTRL-ALT-DEL and kill it from task manager.
> 
> I thought maybe overclclock related, but I would think it would happen sooner than 4 or 5 hours of playing if that was the case. Temps never get above 70 at anytime while playing, so I don't think temps are an issue. I see this in Windows Event Viewer when it happens.
> 
> A request to disable the Desktop Window Manager was made by process (4) - When I look up process 4 in Proc explorer, it just says "System".
> 
> The Desktop Window Manager was unable to start because composition was disabled by a running application
> (the next one is long so I put in Spoiler tags)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Fault bucket , type 0
> Event Name: LiveKernelEvent
> Response: Not available
> Cab Id: 0
> 
> Problem signature:
> P1:
> P2:
> P3:
> P4:
> P5:
> P6:
> P7:
> P8:
> P9:
> P10:
> 
> Attached files:
> C:\Windows\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG\WD-20130908-0029.dmp
> C:\Windows\Temp\WER-30596008-0.sysdata.xml
> C:\Windows\Temp\WERDBF6.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml
> 
> These files may be available here:
> C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Kernel_0_0_cab_1af2dbf6
> 
> Analysis symbol:
> Rechecking for solution: 0
> Report Id: 9b7d0808-1847-11e3-9229-0026832becdd
> Report Status: 4
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to start the game up and find a place where it hits max clocks and leave it there during the football game and see if it does the same thing. If so, I wonder if it might be a driver issue?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


It means your OC is unstable. It may not be far off since it takes so long before it happens but clearly you have a slightly instability, it just takes a while before it shows up. Drop your clocks slightly and it should never happen again.


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It kills me that amazon doesn't have these wonderful cards in stock. Looks like I'll be stuck buying it directly from EVGA. Shipping from Cali to Tennessee... Great. >.>


I prefer Amazon too, but I had to buy from EVGA also. Cali to GA. Just be patient, their standard shipping is SLOW.


----------



## Davide 70

hi all ... just a few questions 4 my 770 classy








i can reach 1333 and + 300 on the mem stable under 3dm11 without overvolting the gpu and with the standard air cooling ( very fresh never up 75 celsius)
i wanna ( obiouvsly ) go up and i need to understand how to do it ...
1- the gpu switch should be on normal or oc mode ?
2 -go up with v till 1.30 immediatly ? ...or ???
3 - what is the vdroop hack ?

all u can tell me about the way to oc the vga is appreciate :








hope u can help me


----------



## Lukas026

hey there classy owners. so after testing 2 brand new MSI Lightnings I must say I am so disappointed by them. Lack of software support / bad BIOS / no tech support at all and realy low clocking on AIR.

becouse of this I returned them and now I think I am on classy / titan boat







I have a question though. I am living in czech republic and we should get batch of Classy cards in 13th september. I have a friend in one eshop and if he can tell me SN of the cards, can EVGA rep tell me if they are using Samsung or Elpida chips from some sheet they surely have for each manufactured card ?

I dont want to throm rocks on ELpida but to be fair on both Lightnings were Elpida chips and even with 1.7v they wont go over +200 mhz









Thanks guys and keep up the good work


----------



## USFORCES

No telling what you'll get and I doubt they would tell you if they could, supposedly they are using Samsung again but the last few cards bought from evga were Elpida. Good luck


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey there classy owners. so after testing 2 brand new MSI Lightnings I must say I am so disappointed by them. Lack of software support / bad BIOS / no tech support at all and realy low clocking on AIR.
> 
> becouse of this I returned them and now I think I am on classy / titan boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question though. I am living in czech republic and we should get batch of Classy cards in 13th september. I have a friend in one eshop and if he can tell me SN of the cards, can EVGA rep tell me if they are using Samsung or Elpida chips from some sheet they surely have for each manufactured card ?
> 
> I dont want to throm rocks on ELpida but to be fair on both Lightnings were Elpida chips and even with 1.7v they wont go over +200 mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys and keep up the good work


I don't think you can tell what memory unless taking the card apart and looking. Or so that is what Jacob from evga said.

Also, just an FYI, it seems as though more voltage hurts the overclock on Elpida memory.


----------



## Lukas026

ok thanks for the info...

I tried it also on 1.6v and 1.5v on elpida chips but still the same +200mhz max

so now i am on the edge - classy or titan ?

titan seems to be a total beats with 1.3v mod and LLC mod. but on the other hand classy has aftermarket cooling and also clock pretty high. i will be on air cooling for a long time with my card but still need to make a decision







what do you guys think ? my RIG sign is actual so feel free to look and give advice

thanks


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> ok thanks for the info...
> 
> I tried it also on 1.6v and 1.5v on elpida chips but still the same +200mhz max
> 
> so now i am on the edge - classy or titan ?
> 
> titan seems to be a total beats with 1.3v mod and LLC mod. but on the other hand classy has aftermarket cooling and also clock pretty high. i will be on air cooling for a long time with my card but still need to make a decision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think ? my RIG sign is actual so feel free to look and give advice
> 
> thanks


If the 1.3v hack was around when I had my Titan, I would probably still have my Titan.









If money is not an issue or if you can find find a Titan for $800-850, then I would get a Titan over any 780. Otherwise, I would get a Classy and cross your fingers for Samsung memory.


----------



## sandboarder08

@Strong island
@ skyn3t

Hows that bios coming along??


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> @Strong island
> @ skyn3t
> 
> Hows that bios coming along??


I am so sorry. Skyn3t sent it to me last week and I never had a chance to post it. I promise I haven't even been using it. I wasn't hiding it for myself or anything. I haven't even been on here for a few days.

I had to get a new car and it was so stressful buying a car. It took me 3 days and I have also been so busy with work I am going nuts.

I am going to post it now. Again I'm really sorry.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I am so sorry. Skyn3t sent it to me last week and I never had a chance to post it. I promise I haven't even been using it. I wasn't hiding it for myself or anything. I haven't even been on here for a few days.
> 
> I had to get a new car and it was so stressful buying a car. It took me 3 days and I have also been so busy with work I am going nuts.
> 
> I am going to post it now. Again I'm really sorry.


Dont be sorry its ok we all have lives! but these Titan guys need to settle down lol:thumb:


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Dont be sorry its ok we all have lives! but these Titan guys need to settle down lol:thumb:


Thanks for being cool. I didn't want you guys to think I was using it. Actually I haven't even had a chance to flash it yet. But USFORCES was cool enough to test it so we have confirmation they work. There are 2 bios's in the zip file. I am sure the LN2 version is the one with the highest power limit but just to be sure hopefully skyn3t can confirm.

We all owe skyn3t a big thank you. His bios's have helped me with my classified's a lot. We should all +rep him when he stops by next. When I first got the classified there wasn't even a modded bios out yet and they throttled like crazy. skyn3t was the first one to unlock it for me with a higher power limit.

I posted the bios's right under his other bios's in the OP. There is also a read me in the zip file which explains some of the bios's settings. I am assuming it pertains to the LN2 version because the power limit is high.


----------



## CrazClinton

yeah man don't be sorry you a busy man we understand. Also big thanks to you and Sky for all your hard work with getting us classy owners the most we can get out of our cards.


----------



## AndrewK

For those wondering, the HC blocks DO cool the vrm. Not sure why anyone started the incorrect rumor that they didn't.

Also, what will skyn3t v2.0 bios achieve that the first one wouldn't? I never throttle so I can't imagine much of a difference.

Is anyone else experiencing strange gpu usage %'s? My cards seem to sit around 50-70% usage, no matter what my CPU is at (typically 5ghz), and no matter what clocks, bios, voltage, single, sli, tri sli, or application I'm testing. Behaves this way in Valley, Heaven, games, etc.


----------



## jameyscott

Ordered my first one! I'll be ordering the other one soon. Haven't decided if I am going to wait until the 9xxx series releases and drives down the prices, or just bite the bullet and order another one at the end of the week.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> @Strong island
> @ skyn3t
> 
> Hows that bios coming along??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry. Skyn3t sent it to me last week and I never had a chance to post it. I promise I haven't even been using it. I wasn't hiding it for myself or anything. I haven't even been on here for a few days.
> 
> I had to get a new car and it was so stressful buying a car. It took me 3 days and I have also been so busy with work I am going nuts.
> 
> I am going to post it now. Again I'm really sorry.
Click to expand...

Yeah, add my name to the "no apologies needed" list. Thanks to you and Skyn3t I'm having great fun with these bios updates.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> For those wondering, the HC blocks DO cool the vrm. Not sure why anyone started the incorrect rumor that they didn't.


does the water flow through a plastic channel then? or how does it get to the seperated vrm blocks? not trying to say youre wrong or anything, i am genuinely curious how they are cooled.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> For those wondering, the HC blocks DO cool the vrm. Not sure why anyone started the incorrect rumor that they didn't.
> 
> Also, what will skyn3t v2.0 bios achieve that the first one wouldn't? I never throttle so I can't imagine much of a difference.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing strange gpu usage %'s? My cards seem to sit around 50-70% usage, no matter what my CPU is at (typically 5ghz), and no matter what clocks, bios, voltage, single, sli, tri sli, or application I'm testing. Behaves this way in Valley, Heaven, games, etc.


ya it would be interesting to know how the water flows to the vrm section block.

I saw 140% power reading during valley with the version 1 skyn3t bios. I didn't throttle at all even though it exceeded the 130% set in precision x.


----------



## AndrewK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> does the water flow through a plastic channel then? or how does it get to the seperated vrm blocks? not trying to say youre wrong or anything, i am genuinely curious how they are cooled.


The channel of the HC blocks is milled in the top, not the copper. It's been like this for quite a long time, and it is astounding that this many people think they would passively cool the VRM inside a full cover waterblock. Lol


----------



## USFORCES

That's good to know. Most people knew this about a week ago because someone finely took the time to check








You got to admit the photo sure makes it look like it isn't connected, I wouldn't put it past swiftech either, lol


----------



## AndrewK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> That's good to know. Most people knew this about a week ago because someone finely took the time to check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got to admit the photo sure makes it look like it isn't connected, I wouldn't put it past swiftech either, lol


If my VRM wasn't watercooled my cards would be dead by now. Lol


----------



## geekdll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> If the 1.3v hack was around when I had my Titan, I would probably still have my Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If money is not an issue or if you can find find a Titan for $800-850, then I would get a Titan over any 780. Otherwise, I would get a Classy and cross your fingers for Samsung memory.


Are those Titans with the 1.3v hack on air or water? Because Im thinking of also getting a used titan.


----------



## fresca

I forgot what a pain it is to drain and rebuild my loop







- anyway, up and running now, please add me










http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uqc9f/


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> I would guess you are standing on the line of stable. If it was possible to drop your clocks 4mhz that would probably fix it but since it goes every 13 you will need to adjust down one notch or bump voltage one notch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> It means your OC is unstable. It may not be far off since it takes so long before it happens but clearly you have a slightly instability, it just takes a while before it shows up. Drop your clocks slightly and it should never happen again.


Well I went back and double checked my clocks. I'm running +270 offset, so 1263, not 1296. Which makes it even worse. To need that much voltage and not be stable at those clocks sucks something fierce.


----------



## dipsocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing strange gpu usage %'s? My cards seem to sit around 50-70% usage, no matter what my CPU is at (typically 5ghz), and no matter what clocks, bios, voltage, single, sli, tri sli, or application I'm testing. Behaves this way in Valley, Heaven, games, etc.


I had this problem with the 320.49 driver, but when I did a clean install of 326.41 it went away.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya it would be interesting to know how the water flows to the vrm section block.
> 
> I saw 140% power reading during valley with the version 1 skyn3t bios. I didn't throttle at all even though it exceeded the 130% set in precision x.


I'm throttling going above 1.475 core volts on the Skyn3t rev2 LN2 bios. This bios seems worse than rev 1...?


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> I'm throttling going above 1.475 core volts on the Skyn3t rev2 LN2 bios. This bios seems worse than rev 1...?


hmm how is that possible ? did skn3t make any changes in it that we dont know ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> I'm throttling going above 1.475 core volts on the Skyn3t rev2 LN2 bios. This bios seems worse than rev 1...?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hmm how is that possible ? did skn3t make any changes in it that we dont know ?


The only update in bios was PT increase. Nothing else. You may be throttling because the high voltage you may down down a bit. Too much voltage makes your GPU act like that. Try to.replicate the same result with rev1 and post back but use the same nv drivers just change the bios.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The only update in bios was PT increase. Nothing else. You may be throttling because the high voltage you may down down a bit. Too much voltage makes your GPU act like that. Try to.replicate the same result with rev1 and post back but use the same nv drivers just change the bios.


i get throttling alot even when at 1.4 volts it throttles in both revisions....
Checked the core volt with a multimeter and it reads about 1.42 volts... Any less artifiact like crazy...

So im hitting my power limit and still have .8 volts to work with...







. i dont think i can ever get to 1.5 volts without hitting my PT


----------



## cowie

Well i did mess around with a DCII card but its a real dog or i did something very wrong cus i am still scratching my head after bios mods hard mods dice cooling its just not going fast for me..
I just hope the classy i ordered is as good as some of your cards with results 1300+on air and it does not end up a bust too


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Well i did mess around with a DCII card but its a real dog or i did something very wrong cus i am still scratching my head after bios mods hard mods dice cooling its just not going fast for me..
> I just hope the classy i ordered is as good as some of your cards with results 1300+on air and it does not end up a bust too


I think you should be fine with a Classy.


----------



## skyn3t

Question is it

this is happen before in rev 1 with the same volt?

Or you try to achieve an high clock than your previews one with more volt than before?

Both question is very important.

I cannot do much for air cooling GPU because with more volt and PT you get too hot and this is where you start to throttling. If you increase too much PT you can frie it slow or fast.


----------



## zerounleashednl

Finally it's here! After reading all 195 pages and searching for weeks in the EU, I found the last Classified in stock @ Alternate Germany! Delivery to the Netherlands in just 1 day!









Overclocking so far gave me 1333Mhz @ 1.212v (with some artifacts in Valley) on air for the core and 1901Mhz (7604) @ 1.64v for the mem. Just starting and more to come.

Great thread by the way!

_Add me to the club please_











http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5pxz8/


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerounleashednl*
> 
> Finally it's here! After reading all 195 pages and searching for weeks in the EU, I found the last Classified in stock @ Alternate Germany! Delivery to the Netherlands in just 1 day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking so far gave me 1333Mhz @ 1.212v (with some artifacts in Valley) on air for the core and 1901Mhz (7604) @ 1.64v for the mem. Just starting and more to come.
> 
> Great thread by the way!
> 
> _Add me to the club please_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5pxz8/


Looks like you got some good memory on your card. Good deal and welcome!


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Question is it
> 
> this is happen before in rev 1 with the same volt?
> 
> Or you try to achieve an high clock than your previews one with more volt than before?
> 
> Both question is very important.
> 
> I cannot do much for air cooling GPU because with more volt and PT you get too hot and this is where you start to throttling. If you increase too much PT you can frie it slow or fast.


Im on water and temps only get to 50s 60 maybe on a long bench.

clocks im trying is 1515 or one step up...

Basically running the same in both revisions.. They both do the same! I'll be on a bench running fine then halfway through it goes ..... from 80fps to 30fps... and only way to reset it is to sleep or restart the computer!

im going to try now to see what clocks i can get with no mem OC! see if i can get higher!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Im on water and temps only get to 50s 60 maybe on a long bench.
> 
> clocks im trying is 1515 or one step up...
> 
> Basically running the same in both revisions.. They both do the same! I'll be on a bench running fine then halfway through it goes ..... from 80fps to 30fps... and only way to reset it is to sleep or restart the computer!
> 
> im going to try now to see what clocks i can get with no mem OC! see if i can get higher!


In my experience when my fps takes a dive like that, it is because the memory clock is not stable.


----------



## sandboarder08

I7 3770k stock 3.9 stock volts
corsair dom plat 1800 at 1.5 v

did a run at 1528mhz
1.43 volts
got to 53 degrees
No mem OC @ 1.6 volts
105% pt

1541mhz
1.45v
got to 58degrees
no mem oc
110%pt



1555mhz
1.5v with artifacts
got to 62 degrees
no mem OC
129% pt



1555mhz
1.5v with artifacts
got to 65 degrees
3251 @ 1.6v
134% pt



1555mhz
1.5v with artifacts
got to 65 degrees
3506 @ 1.65v
138% pt



1555mhz
1.5v with artifacts
65 degrees
3758 @ 1.67v
139% pt canceled due to low fps. 36fps around 5th scene

When benching before i never used over 1.43 volts and 1515mhz but since i had no mem oc i was able to go higher!


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> In my experience when my fps takes a dive like that, it is because the memory clock is not stable.


yeah i noticed that i can have +850 with 1.68v and no core OC and run several benches..

But when i have a high core oc ..(look at my last post cant do even +750 )

When i add more voltage all the way up to 1.9v my core drops to 1110mhz and mem to 3xx mhz i think thats P-8 !


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> In my experience when my fps takes a dive like that, it is because the memory clock is not stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> yeah i noticed that i can have +850 with 1.68v and no core OC and run several benches..
> 
> But when i have a high core oc ..(look at my last post cant do even +750 )
> 
> When i add more voltage all the way up to 1.9v my core drops to 1110mhz and mem to 3xx mhz i think thats P-8 !


This . Thanks crim, sometimes you need to sacrifice the memory to get the core clock you need. So this is not about bios it is about hardware.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This . Thanks crim, sometimes you need to sacrifice the memory to get the core clock you need. So this is not about bios it is about hardware.


NOOOOOOOOO hmm might be able to borrow a water chiller then ill revisit this dilemma !!


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This . Thanks crim, sometimes you need to sacrifice the memory to get the core clock you need. So this is not about bios it is about hardware.


hmm on Rev1 I would bench in Valley with max voltage on core and memory and never saw it throttle. Is that just an error?


----------



## dipsocket

I'm using Skyn3t's LN2 bios v2, and I noticed that when forcing power state P0 with Nvidia Inspector, core clock is locked to 575MHz and cannot be adjusted. The same thing happens with the stock BIOS. Is it possible to remove this restriction somehow? If P2 is forced instead, then core voltage cannot be set with software, but frequency remains adjustable.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumbaii*
> 
> My validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v8m5n/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that I have 80.10.3A.00.80 bios, can anyone send me the *80.10.3A.01.80* please ?


added, welcome.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipsocket*
> 
> My first post!
> 
> Elpida memory, game stable at 1254 / 3206 with vddc set for 1.2v, memory&pcie default voltage. With original LN2 bios, actual voltages measured with DMM under load were 1.252 core 1.643 mem. Average of 12mVAC noise on core with 1MHz bandwidth AC DMM running Valley, peaking at ~20mVAC on scene changes in Valley.
> 
> Super easy to flash Skyn3t's bios with the instructions in the first post, which unlocks a new round of testing for me!
> 
> GPU-Z Validation


welcome to the club and ocn.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Here you go, add me in:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hn4ef/


added, welcome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *routuan*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4xp65/


added, welcome.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanboost*
> 
> I just upgraded from a GTX 260. Now I'm working on finding out what software programs are needed to overclock and test the system I built. Something tells me I should be able to find everything I need right here. Super Excited!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/vwcqp/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me please.


added, thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fresca*
> 
> I forgot what a pain it is to drain and rebuild my loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - anyway, up and running now, please add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uqc9f/


ya it sucks, welcome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerounleashednl*
> 
> Finally it's here! After reading all 195 pages and searching for weeks in the EU, I found the last Classified in stock @ Alternate Germany! Delivery to the Netherlands in just 1 day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking so far gave me 1333Mhz @ 1.212v (with some artifacts in Valley) on air for the core and 1901Mhz (7604) @ 1.64v for the mem. Just starting and more to come.
> 
> Great thread by the way!
> 
> _Add me to the club please_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5pxz8/


congrats, welcome.

I updated the list. If I missed anyone please let me know. if anyone wants to post there gpuz please do. We have 50 members now.


----------



## zerounleashednl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Looks like you got some good memory on your card. Good deal and welcome!


Yeah, it suprised me! I expected to get a Classy with Elpida memory. Maybe it is Elpida, but I will check in the future when I decide to replace the TIM. (Antec Formula 7 to arrive soon).


----------



## Davide 70

some one can help me ??
i post my "situation" a few posts ago


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davide 70*
> 
> hi all ... just a few questions 4 my 770 classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can reach 1333 and + 300 on the mem stable under 3dm11 without overvolting the gpu and with the standard air cooling ( very fresh never up 75 celsius)
> i wanna ( obiouvsly ) go up and i need to understand how to do it ...
> 1- the gpu switch should be on normal or oc mode ?
> 2 -go up with v till 1.30 immediatly ? ...or ???
> 3 - what is the vdroop hack ?
> 
> all u can tell me about the way to oc the vga is appreciate :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope u can help me


Since you have a Classified there is no need for the 1.30 v hack or vdroop. Download the GTX 780, 770, 680 Classified Software Overvoltage tool on the first page of this thread to change your voltages, make sure you read any info on first page as well as some posts in this thread about using the Classified Software Overvoltage tool. I guess your GPU switch is similar to the switch on the 780 Classified (normal or LN2), so you probably want to set it to OC mode.


----------



## criminal

Hey guys, just wanted to give some my fellow air cooled guys a heads up. I bought a Sigma cool mount and this cpu cooler just to have a little fun. I had to strip the card completely bare, so right now I just have a fan blowing over the PCB to cool the ram and VRMs. Did not have much time to play last night, so I just ran a quick test at 1.25v and core at 1345 I believe it was. Temps topped out at 51C during a Valley run.

Doesn't seem to bad for $65 total. I am going to get some passive heat sinks to put on the VRM's and just going to leave the ram bare. I am leaving for vacation tonight and will not be back until Sunday, so I will run more tests next week.


----------



## yknot

I've been using all four of Skyn3ts' front page bioses and keep getting what is in the image if I go above my max clocks. These clocks can be 320/890 then on the next pass of 3D11 (1.05) I have to reduce to 320/800 and then I can run 337/800 but all of a sudden, when I try to repeat a previous run I get this massive power spike on GPU2 only and the screen freezes.

I have not got a clue what the problem is? I've double checked my water blocks and all connections..................

I'm completely baffled











That spike goes up to between 270% and 295%

Can one of the Gurus help me out (Skyn3t, Strong, Pharma, Criminal, Cia100, Sandbrdr,







) .

My bench scores are not repeatable in the majority of multiple runs because of this totally unpredictable "spike"

My EVBot is set to............. 1.42v nvvdd........1.64v fbvdd.........default pexvdd.....OCP extreme


----------



## AndrewK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I've been using all four of Skyn3ts' front page bioses and keep getting what is in the image if I go above my max clocks. These clocks can be 320/890 then on the next pass of 3D11 (1.05) I have to reduce to 320/800 and then I can run 337/800 but all of a sudden, when I try to repeat a previous run I get this massive power spike on GPU2 only and the screen freezes.
> 
> I have not got a clue what the problem is? I've double checked my water blocks and all connections..................
> 
> I'm completely baffled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can one of the Gurus help me out (Skyn3t, Strong, Pharma, Criminal, Cia100, Sandbrdr,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .
> 
> My bench scores are not repeatable in the majority of multiple runs because of this totally unpredictable "spike"
> 
> My EVBot is set to............. 1.42v nvvdd........1.64v fbvdd.........default pexvdd.....OCP extreme


A "massive power spike", or drop, usually indicates unstable clocks. Just because clocks will run through once, doesn't mean they are at all stable. Also, are you using a DMM to monitor the actual voltages your card is receiving?


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I've been using all four of Skyn3ts' front page bioses and keep getting what is in the image if I go above my max clocks. These clocks can be 320/890 then on the next pass of 3D11 (1.05) I have to reduce to 320/800 and then I can run 337/800 but all of a sudden, when I try to repeat a previous run I get this massive power spike on GPU2 only and the screen freezes.
> 
> I have not got a clue what the problem is? I've double checked my water blocks and all connections..................
> 
> I'm completely baffled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can one of the Gurus help me out (Skyn3t, Strong, Pharma, Criminal, Cia100, Sandbrdr,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .
> 
> My bench scores are not repeatable in the majority of multiple runs because of this totally unpredictable "spike"
> 
> My EVBot is set to............. 1.42v nvvdd........1.64v fbvdd.........default pexvdd.....OCP extreme


I noticed I can do my best runs with a completely cool loop and computer.... When my card gets into the high 50 degrees it tends to be more unstable!

also pending what the temp is my card applies diff volts... Using the DMM from 0.0v+.05v. Ive hit 1.54v measuring at the read points!









Tomarrow im going to try to beat my best air run in firestrike (of coarse i will) im 9th in the hall of fame















http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu
Im under zaks90v8


----------



## sdmf74

Finally got my 780 classifed today (sold my 770 classified). Moved some fans around and just got back up and runnin, after dinner I will see how this baby clocks.
No need to update me, you already had me down for owning a 780 classy I believe.

DOES ANYONE WANT TO SWAP AFFILIATE CODES BEFORE I REGISTER THIS BAD BOY??? HIT ME UP IF YOU HAVE'NT REGISTERED YET, THANX!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Finally got my 780 classifed today (sold my 770 classified). Moved some fans around and just got back up and runnin, after dinner I will see how this baby clocks.
> No need to update me, you already had me down for owning a 780 classy I believe.
> 
> DOES ANYONE WANT TO SWAP AFFILIATE CODES BEFORE I REGISTER THIS BAD BOY??? HIT ME UP IF YOU HAVE'NT REGISTERED YET, THANX!


Sorry I had you down as a 780. At least i don't have to change it. I am sure the 770 is an amazing card but the 780 is a huge step up. It's a really amazing card. I bet some of the monster overclocking classified's could come close to matching a average-poor clocking 680 sli setup. But I am sure the 770 would be fun to play with. I wouldn't mind testing one out.

What does affiliate code mean. I haven't registered yet.


----------



## jameyscott

I haven't gotten a back plate, but I was curious, do you guys think it will be compatible with the EK block when it comes out? The back plate of the classy is just, well classy. I'd much rather use this back plate than whatever EK is going to offer. Has anyone heard of an ETA for the block?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> -SNIP-
> 
> What does affiliate code mean. I haven't registered yet.


When you register on EVGA, you request for an affiliated code. This code enables you to get two dollars for every friend that you get to buy an EVGA product. The money can be used only toward EVGA products online.

"It is required your Rewards Friends upload an invoice for you to qualify for the promotion. They will have until the 3rd business day of the month following when they registered their product to upload the invoice."


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I haven't gotten a back plate, but I was curious, do you guys think it will be compatible with the EK block when it comes out? The back plate of the classy is just, well classy. I'd much rather use this back plate than whatever EK is going to offer. Has anyone heard of an ETA for the block?


ETA for the block is end of Sept. Not sure about a backplate, but from my experience with EK blocks om 99% sure the Evga backplate wont fit. Ill try to find out if EK are making one though


----------



## sdmf74

"If your friend, relative or even a stranger is thinking about upgrading their system you now have some more incentive on top of knowing they will get a quality product. For every product that is registered with your affiliate code you will receive two (2) EVGA bucks, *but more importantly you will be entered into a drawing to be randomly selected for a huge prize! Sign Up Today!"*
I will wait a little while to register since people are joining here all the time, just PM me if anyone wants to swap???

@ strongisland1 my 770 classy oc'd pretty good but I know my 780 will do much better and now they switched back to Samsung vram so that's a bonus. I'm gonna see how well it oc's before I flash skynet's bios on my normal bios setting and then go from there.
Which bios is best???


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> "If your friend, relative or even a stranger is thinking about upgrading their system you now have some more incentive on top of knowing they will get a quality product. For every product that is registered with your affiliate code you will receive two (2) EVGA bucks, *but more importantly you will be entered into a drawing to be randomly selected for a huge prize! Sign Up Today!"*
> I will wait a little while to register since people are joining here all the time, just PM me if anyone wants to swap???
> 
> @ strongisland1 my 770 classy oc'd pretty good but I know my 780 will do much better and now they switched back to Samsung vram so that's a bonus. I'm gonna see how well it oc's before I flash skynet's bios on my normal bios setting and then go from there.
> Which bios is best???


When did they switch back to Samsung? I bought one two days ago.

Also, what type of TIM do they use? Would it be worth it to put some AS5 on it? A degree or two is worth it with how much AS5 I have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> ETA for the block is end of Sept. Not sure about a backplate, but from my experience with EK blocks om 99% sure the Evga backplate wont fit. Ill try to find out if EK are making one though


Dang, I was really hoping it would. The EVGA backplate is just so sexy. I'll probably still get two as I will most likely be aircooling them for a few months.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> When did they switch back to Samsung? I bought one two days ago.
> 
> Also, what type of TIM do they use? Would it be worth it to put some AS5 on it? A degree or two is worth it with how much AS5 I have.


Im pretty sure I read it here or EVGA forum, just recently so If you bought one 2 days ago it would have Samsung memory. Not sure about the tim never put one under water


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> "If your friend, relative or even a stranger is thinking about upgrading their system you now have some more incentive on top of knowing they will get a quality product. For every product that is registered with your affiliate code you will receive two (2) EVGA bucks, *but more importantly you will be entered into a drawing to be randomly selected for a huge prize! Sign Up Today!"*
> I will wait a little while to register since people are joining here all the time, just PM me if anyone wants to swap???
> 
> @ strongisland1 my 770 classy oc'd pretty good but I know my 780 will do much better and now they switched back to Samsung vram so that's a bonus. I'm gonna see how well it oc's before I flash skynet's bios on my normal bios setting and then go from there.
> Which bios is best???
> 
> 
> 
> When did they switch back to Samsung? I bought one two days ago.
> 
> Also, what type of TIM do they use? Would it be worth it to put some AS5 on it? A degree or two is worth it with how much AS5 I have.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> ETA for the block is end of Sept. Not sure about a backplate, but from my experience with EK blocks om 99% sure the Evga backplate wont fit. Ill try to find out if EK are making one though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dang, I was really hoping it would. The EVGA backplate is just so sexy. I'll probably still get two as I will most likely be aircooling them for a few months.
Click to expand...

who you bought it from...NewEgg ,Tiger,etc? ,mine is in the mail just wondering ,can you clock your memory 500+ ?
P.S. yes, Jacob mention a new batch of Classy to have Samsung again


----------



## jameyscott

I bought it direct from EVGA. I didn't feel like paying the tax on Newegg, not to mention the higher price in general on Newegg. I'd much rather buy it from Amazon, but they won't have them in stock for 1-2 months.


----------



## sdmf74

Got mine direct from EVGA as well, Im done with newegg they used to have deals now they gouge. Ill take all my biz to the big A
Gettin ready to see what it can do, Ill update


----------



## szeged

only reason i like newegg anymore is their preferred account is better than amazons, imo atleast.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Got mine direct from EVGA as well, Im done with newegg they used to have deals now they gouge. Ill take all my biz to the big A
> Gettin ready to see what it can do, Ill update


Yepppp I avoid the big N at all costs. Amazon is amazing, just wish they were able to get some stock of these cards.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Yepppp I avoid the big N at all costs. Amazon is amazing, just wish they were able to get some stock of these cards.


Since I'm waiting until the 9xxx series comes out before getting my second classy, hopefully they'll have them in stock by then.

It's going to kill me not getting the second card until then, but I'd rather be able to push one card as far as I can, and be able to find it's limits, then work with the second one vs them in SLI.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> who you bought it from...NewEgg ,Tiger,etc? ,mine is in the mail just wondering ,can you clock your memory 500+ ?
> P.S. yes, Jacob mention a new batch of Classy to have Samsung again


Looks like Samsung gettin clean runs in Valley no artifacts @ +650 mhz standard voltage (1.200v)


----------



## jameyscott

Amazon is just so ftw. 2 day shipping with amazon prime and Amazon instant video? It's cheaper than netflix and you get freaking 2 day shipping. Not to mention no tax, at least in my area.


----------



## sdmf74

Just finished some overclocking results with Valley with standard voltage no more than 1.200v on stock bios, for comparisons: GTX 780 classified
1254 mhz (PX) +85
1830 mhz (gpu-z) +655
FPS-77.5 Score-3244
ASIC - 79%

Gpu clock seems kinda low, Strong Island 1 or anyone do you concur?


----------



## geekdll

EVGA Jacob just said they're shipping Samsung memory again on the 780 Classy. I'm getting mine tomorrow from Amazon well post what I get.

Link to Jacob tweet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/378025132440027136


----------



## jameyscott

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Classified-Dual-Link-Graphics-03G-P4-3788-KR/dp/B00E8PAAUS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1378965488&sr=8-1&keywords=780+classified
You have to buy it from EVGA direct if you want it sooner.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I've been using all four of Skyn3ts' front page bioses and keep getting what is in the image if I go above my max clocks. These clocks can be 320/890 then on the next pass of 3D11 (1.05) I have to reduce to 320/800 and then I can run 337/800 but all of a sudden, when I try to repeat a previous run I get this massive power spike on GPU2 only and the screen freezes.
> 
> I have not got a clue what the problem is? I've double checked my water blocks and all connections..................
> 
> I'm completely baffled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can one of the Gurus help me out (Skyn3t, Strong, Pharma, Criminal, Cia100, Sandbrdr,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .
> 
> My bench scores are not repeatable in the majority of multiple runs because of this totally unpredictable "spike"
> 
> My EVBot is set to............. 1.42v nvvdd........1.64v fbvdd.........default pexvdd.....OCP extreme
> 
> 
> 
> A "massive power spike", or drop, usually indicates unstable clocks. Just because clocks will run through once, doesn't mean they are at all stable. Also, are you using a DMM to monitor the actual voltages your card is receiving?
Click to expand...

Whoa! This thread is too quick for my old bones









Thanx for that. Yes I do use a DMM and it goes from 1.42 up to 1.46-47

I will take on board that one of my cards is maxxing out and maybe test them separate for maxx clocks.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> I noticed I can do my best runs with a completely cool loop and computer.... When my card gets into the high 50 degrees it tends to be more unstable!
> 
> also pending what the temp is my card applies diff volts... Using the DMM from 0.0v+.05v. Ive hit 1.54v measuring at the read points!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomarrow im going to try to beat my best air run in firestrike (of coarse i will) im 9th in the hall of fame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu
> Im under zaks90v8


Thanx Sandboarder. As I posted above I'm going to have to accept that one card is much less ockable than the other and try them separate.


----------



## Seyda0

OP, please update me to SLI watercooling 



http://imgur.com/v6vfWIB


I'm not done with it yet, but I did get a 8830 in Fire Strike Extreme and a Valley score of 4547 with a quick test after bleeding the loop. Still need to OC the GPUs.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1210402?



http://imgur.com/VVFkkDp


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/x53m/


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I've been using all four of Skyn3ts' front page bioses and keep getting what is in the image if I go above my max clocks. These clocks can be 320/890 then on the next pass of 3D11 (1.05) I have to reduce to 320/800 and then I can run 337/800 but all of a sudden, when I try to repeat a previous run I get this massive power spike on GPU2 only and the screen freezes.
> 
> I have not got a clue what the problem is? I've double checked my water blocks and all connections..................
> 
> I'm completely baffled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That spike goes up to between 270% and 295%
> 
> Can one of the Gurus help me out (Skyn3t, Strong, Pharma, Criminal, Cia100, Sandbrdr,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) .
> 
> My bench scores are not repeatable in the majority of multiple runs because of this totally unpredictable "spike"
> 
> My EVBot is set to............. 1.42v nvvdd........1.64v fbvdd.........default pexvdd.....OCP extreme


Remember to restart your rig each time you finish a session. This is bow it works.


----------



## sandboarder08

Saw this at our Brotha from anotha motha's thread ....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3n0*
> 
> Considering this is the first card I've ever flashed a new BIOS to, I could be doing it completely wrong but to flash the card all I do is drag the BIOS I want on the card and drop it into the NVflash.exe and it opens instantly and asks me to hit Y to continue and the BIOS is flashed. No typing in codes etc. Alot quicker and it works without any problems.
> 
> ...or would there be a risk of doing it this way? O:


Strong should maybe add this to the front page

Good info N3n0


----------



## batman900

Grabbed another Classified while RMA'ing my first one for a broken fan. This one does +820 on the memory with stock ln2 bios and voltage. Still getting around to the core but so far I'm happy. Runs quiet to.


----------



## sdmf74

You should be able to get 80+ FPS in Valley with it fairly Easy


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Could anyone tell me the exact bios ID for the stock classified bios? (green light)


----------



## sdmf74

What model?


----------



## oicwutudidthar

the 780 classified my bad haha


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Remember to restart your rig each time you finish a session. This is bow it works.


Thanx Skyn3t.......Not doing that atm........will update human input config (i.e. me) immediately


----------



## sdmf74

Mine shipped with: 80.10.3A.00.82 on normal
and 80.10.3A.01.82 on LN2 115% PT
I have reflashed SKYN3NET's classy-vbios-rev2.rom (not sure if this is the best or most recent bios) for this card but it is working good. Thanx skyn3t


----------



## skyn3t

Enjoy it. If you could upload both bios to me you must zip the bios. it will be very helpful. Pm those.
Thanks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Thanx Skyn3t.......Not doing that atm........will update human input config (i.e. me) immediately


Don't forget.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Enjoy it. If you could upload both bios to me you must zip the bios. it will be very helpful. Pm those.
> Thanks


r u asking me?


----------



## SeekerZA

Add me









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3z4vq/

With 1.2v i got stable core of 1320 and 7000 on mem so far. Really happy with it.

My Stock LN2 BIOS has a power target of 115%. Haven't flashed Unlocked BIOS yet, going to do some tests first


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Enjoy it. If you could upload both bios to me you must zip the bios. it will be very helpful. Pm those.
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> r u asking me?


I sent em to ya anyway, Let me know if it worked?


----------



## SeekerZA

Interesting Few tests. When playing GRID 2 at 1440 Maxed out and changed nvidia detail to high quality, it's putting some serious stress on the card.

My core of 1320 crashed with Mem set at 7000. Applied 1.212v and i got slightly further in that same track, however crashed again. Going to down mem by say 200, equaling to 6800 and see if stable.

Oh and previous BF 3 testing using 1.20v with core of 1320 and mem of 7000 was stable. I had hoped for stable mem of 7000. Will see shortly


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Interesting Few tests. When playing GRID 2 at 1440 Maxed out and changed nvidia detail to high quality, it's putting some serious stress on the card.
> 
> My core of 1320 crashed with Mem set at 7000. Applied 1.212v and i got slightly further in that same track, however crashed again. Going to down mem by say 200, equaling to 6800 and see if stable.
> 
> Oh and previous BF 3 testing using 1.20v with core of 1320 and mem of 7000 was stable. I had hoped for stable mem of 7000. Will see shortly


Crashing is probably your core clock.


----------



## SeekerZA

How'd you know









Upped volts to 1.225 with core 1296 i think it was and Mem at 3445 ( 6890, lol thats me decreasing memory clock, I REFUSE TO!







). Game tested stable

Jumped back to 7000 on Mem with core at 1296, Stable again.

Upped Core to 1306 and Mem 7000 using 1.225v. . STABLE









This using the Stock LN2 BIOS my card came with.



Whilst playing GRID2 ( Maxed out ingame, 1440 , only changed nvidia from default quality , to High quality for grid2.exe ) My power target was moving around 100. Going to play few other games, and if Stable clock , going to bump up Core. I'll record my results and post back again with Mem at 7000 and Core , tested stable , between different voltages till 1.35









I just know bench runs are going to cap my power target. Hopefully that won't be a problem running default BIOS ( PT of 115% ) with 1.35v, on pursuit for stable core. At first Temps remained just below 70. With volts set at 1.225 i'm getting 72 now on my old fan curve i used on my Ref780


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

Hi there, I ordered my Classy today, maybe I get it tomorrow. My Question is, if the BIOS is a UEFi GOP one, that support Fast Boot? I am using a GTX 690 with UEFI and the Fast Boot Feature from my Asus Gene V Mobo now


----------



## jameyscott

Just ordered my second one! Amazon had two in stock. The other one will be here Tuesday, and the first one should be here sometime today! :dance:


----------



## Scorpion667

For those of you who are running air cooled classified without backplate, how is the sag? No way I'm buying an EVGA backplate I rather have an ugly PCB showing then a warped backplate


----------



## AndrewK

Just finished up my build with tri sli classies. Still working on the benches, though I think I need another PSU to max out the cards in tri sli. I seem to trip a limit when pushing them all over 1.4v or so on my 1300 watt psu


----------



## Lukas026

damn nice rig you got there. /bow


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> Just finished up my build with tri sli classies. Still working on the benches, though I think I need another PSU to max out the cards in tri sli. I seem to trip a limit when pushing them all over 1.4v or so on my 1300 watt psu


Andrew never was a fan of that case... But you sir make it look awesome Great Job.....!!!!!!!









And yes 1300 is not enough.... I know this isn't an accurate comparison but Kingpin runs a Psu per GPU... For us were looking at 500W + Each


----------



## HawK0r

Hello EVGA Classified Owner's,

i owned a brand new EVGA Classified 780 n i want to flash a new bios but i cant download the techinferno bios. I have regeisterd n logged in but i have no permission.

Can someone send me the bios EVGA 780 - Classified vbios pack - 'OC edition v03 plz


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HawK0r*
> 
> Hello EVGA Classified Owner's,
> 
> i owned a brand new EVGA Classified 780 n i want to flash a new bios but i cant download the techinferno bios. I have regeisterd n logged in but i have no permission.
> 
> Can someone send me the bios EVGA 780 - Classified vbios pack - 'OC edition v03 plz


Have you read the first page? If not fell free


----------



## HawK0r

i have read it







but which bios is the one with the 350W power usage? i think all three bios files are on 1.21max voltage am i right?

sorry for my bad english, im from germany


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HawK0r*
> 
> i have read it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but which bios is the one with the 350W power usage? i think all three bios files are on 1.21max voltage am i right?
> 
> sorry for my bad english, im from germany


Both vbios with sky. Is 350w


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewK*
> 
> Just finished up my build with tri sli classies. Still working on the benches, though I think I need another PSU to max out the cards in tri sli. I seem to trip a limit when pushing them all over 1.4v or so on my 1300 watt psu


Wow, that's effin porn! Great work man! So envious of that monster rig!


----------



## HawK0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Both vbios with sky. Is 350w


thx for ya help mate


----------



## Menthol

Damn Andrew, that is nice, running my two Classifieds maxed voltage with a 3930k over 5400mhz was more than my 1200w PS could do, I happened to have a 1500w so I'm using it on my Vid cards and pumps, fans etc.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HawK0r*
> 
> thx for ya help mate


Play safe:thumb:


----------



## HawK0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Play safe:thumb:


for sure







just a lil question, i got 1254mhz max boost on the core without adjusting the voltage. power limit was 115%. do i have a good card? or is this normal?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HawK0r*
> 
> for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a lil question, i got 1254mhz max boost on the core without adjusting the voltage. power limit was 115%. do i have a good card? or is this normal?


Not everyone has that kinda Lucky. Yes you do have a good GPU . Before you flash do some valley bench with stock bios after you flash it do the same with vbios and make the compaction.

What is your max memory OC?


----------



## HawK0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Not everyone has that kinda Lucky. Yes you do have a good GPU . Before you flash do some valley bench with stock bios after you flash it do the same with vbios and make the compaction.
> 
> What is your max memory OC?


thx for the info







i just made a quick test +500 with evga prec was rockstable







god damn it is already too late i will flash my card tomorrow. time has gone too fast^^ too much reading and searching







i will continue benching tomorrow if i find some time. gn8


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atzenkeeper500*
> 
> Hi there, I ordered my Classy today, maybe I get it tomorrow. My Question is, if the BIOS is a UEFi GOP one, that support Fast Boot? I am using a GTX 690 with UEFI and the Fast Boot Feature from my Asus Gene V Mobo now


Yes all the new cards support UEFI bios, your good


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> For those of you who are running air cooled classified without backplate, how is the sag? No way I'm buying an EVGA backplate I rather have an ugly PCB showing then a warped backplate


Im confused, first you asked about sag (why would it sag w/out a backplate), and then you mention a warped backplate. r u insinuating that the card will sag so much that it will warp the steel backplate? LoL


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> For those of you who are running air cooled classified without backplate, how is the sag? No way I'm buying an EVGA backplate I rather have an ugly PCB showing then a warped backplate
> 
> 
> 
> Im confused, first you asked about sag (why would it sag w/out a backplate), and then you mention a warped backplate. r u insinuating that the card will sag so much that it will warp the steel backplate? LoL
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm a bit curious about that. Put two backplates on my Classys when I installed my HC blocks. I pulled the little rubber grommets off in the corners which interfere with the corner fittings and everything is rock solid and flat.


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

Hi there, I just received my Classy today. I am playing around with the GTX Classified Controller - for what are the FBVDD and PEXVDD and what is safe on Air?

I am using the Mod BIOS Form 1. Post and Voltage is 1 step under 1,3V @1280 MHz. On Fire Strike Extreme @75 Celsius at Max

Here is the LN2Stock Bios 80.10.3A.01.82(I think is more stable then Mod-Bios in the Moment) - I need more PT - Card throtteling sometimes

classyln2stock.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geekdll*
> 
> EVGA Jacob just said they're shipping Samsung memory again on the 780 Classy. I'm getting mine tomorrow from Amazon well post what I get.
> 
> Link to Jacob tweet
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/378025132440027136


Does anyone know if Newegg has the Samsung ones in stock? I'm about to pull the trigger on one.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Does anyone know if Newegg has the Samsung ones in stock? I'm about to pull the trigger on one.


Just buy direct. They're cheaper and you're pretty much guaranteed Samsung.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Does anyone know if Newegg has the Samsung ones in stock? I'm about to pull the trigger on one.


Yes, I got one a week ago and another a few days ago, both have Samsung and do +700 and +800 on the memory.


----------



## Baasha

UPS came by yesterday...


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Just buy direct. They're cheaper and you're pretty much guaranteed Samsung.


I would but I'm looking to use my newegg CC with zero interest







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Yes, I got one a week ago and another a few days ago, both have Samsung and do +700 and +800 on the memory.


Awesome!


----------



## Mydog

Got 4-FOUR 780 Classy here now from the very first batch all WITH Samsung memory








Gonna do some tri-SLI benching first.

Skyn3t I may need your expertise when I'm gonna do quad-SLI, I know drivers have to be modified but not how to do it


----------



## Eggy88

http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2129_simple_inf_modification_enables_4_way_sli_on_geforce_gtx_780___titan_records_in_sight
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Got 4-FOUR 780 Classy here now from the very first batch all WITH Samsung memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna do some tri-SLI benching first.
> 
> Skyn3t I may need your expertise when I'm gonna do quad-SLI, I know drivers have to be modified but not how to do it


----------



## sdmf74




----------



## mcg75

Guys, does the 780 Classy come with a backing plate or not?

Newegg's pics show none but it's says it has one in the description. Memory Express's pic shows it with one.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Guys, does the 780 Classy come with a backing plate or not?
> 
> Newegg's pics show none but it's says it has one in the description. Memory Express's pic shows it with one.


It doesn't come with a backplate. It's not really that needed. It has a plate on the PCB in the front.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Does anyone know if Newegg has the Samsung ones in stock? I'm about to pull the trigger on one.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I got one a week ago and another a few days ago, both have Samsung and do +700 and +800 on the memory.
Click to expand...

Nice ..I just got second one today from egg


----------



## jameyscott

So, I started to OC a bit, but for some reason, when I try to OC it either doesn't register and only boosts to 1123 or gives me an error saying OpenGL messed up and the display timed out.

EDIT: Sends me to this page. http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3007

I tried a clean driver install, and I also tried upping the voltage 13mv same things happens. I was trying +165 MHz and no change to memory. +140 seemed to be stable enough, but doesn't seem to be going the full +140 on Furmark.

Second edit: I herped and derped everywhere. I changed some registry files, changed power plan to high performance and took tue card off adaptive in nvidia control panel. Not sure if thar combination worked or what the actual problem was, but it's fixed!

I'm hoping that the registry files fixed it because I'd prefer to have adaptive and balanced on.

Last edit: (Hopefully, grr.) Problem still persists. I am hitting my 115% power target and receiving the same error. Modded bios here I come! Tuesday can't get here soon enough. Tuesday my wife knows to leave me alone. Second card comes in and will immediately get another bios, too.


----------



## dowkass

can you RMA to evga for having elpida memory??? I want to have samsung memory'd classified... do they accept that kind of request??


----------



## Lukas026

no if it at least works on specified speed


----------



## Mydog

First test with 780 Classified tri-SLI @ ~1250/1650 MHz, 4960X @ 4809 MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7163761


----------



## cowie

I finally got around to testing my classy a little bit.
Was nightmare on my 24/7 os would not stay in 3d and pl shot right up even on stock clocks even with driver cleaning(other 780 and titan are fine on it) but no matter I put it on my other os and put it to work on stock air.
1350+ was ok for fm 3d benches 1.30v max temps were 72 and is too high for my liking but will mount a thermaltake water 2.0X on it today.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> First test with 780 Classified tri-SLI @ ~1250/1650 MHz, 4960X @ 4809 MHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7163761


Dammmmmmmmmm thats a lot of power.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> I finally got around to testing my classy a little bit.
> Was nightmare on my 24/7 os would not stay in 3d and pl shot right up even on stock clocks even with driver cleaning(other 780 and titan are fine on it) but no matter I put it on my other os and put it to work on stock air.
> 1350+ was ok for fm 3d benches 1.30v max temps were 72 and is too high for my liking but will mount a thermaltake water 2.0X on it today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


waiting for your results, are you going to mount some heat sink on those vrm and slap a fan on it?how you going to take care of it?

some much ??? sorry


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> waiting for your results, are you going to mount some heat sink on those vrm and slap a fan on it?how you going to take care of it?
> 
> some much ??? sorry


Any chance you could help me with my issue, oh wonderful master? I keep getting such inconsistent results and have no clue what is going on.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Any chance you could help me with my issue, oh wonderful master? I keep getting such inconsistent results and have no clue what is going on.


what happen?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what happen?


Well, I put +97 on the core and it boosts up to 1214ish and then I put it to +107 and it fails within a few seconds on heaven benchmark and bf3. I thought my problem was that it wasn't getting enough voltage so I used precisionx voltage tuner, neither three settings help at all with stability. Heaven doesn't push past 105-107% power usage of my 115% stock bios so I know it isn't an issue of pl. I also have good case airflow and the card isn't getting too hot. I have no clue why it isn't pushing any further.
Also, I can set it to say +137 or so and then it goes into the lower 1100mhz range. /confused.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Well, I put +97 on the core and it boosts up to 1214ish and then I put it to +107 and it fails within a few seconds on heaven benchmark and bf3. I thought my problem was that it wasn't getting enough voltage so I used precisionx voltage tuner, neither three settings help at all with stability. Heaven doesn't push past 105-107% power usage of my 115% stock bios so I know it isn't an issue of pl. I also have good case airflow and the card isn't getting too hot. I have no clue why it isn't pushing any further.
> Also, I can set it to say +137 or so and then it goes into the lower 1100mhz range. /confused.


stock bios sometimes won't let you pass the 1254ish with stock voltage. I know classy has over voltage. have you try to add more juice to it?

+97 is not a multiple of +13 .
your numbers will be +91 or +104 (sometimes it goes +1 on top you have to make it +14 rarely it happen ).

according to your post

yours +97 (+91 mine ) = 1214ish ( it should be 1215ish ( I still think this is wrong numbers but I may be wrong )

+137 (+130) = 1117 = 1254ish your GPU may not hit the core clock with that voltage

going into a classy stock info here is what you you should have

993ish Base Clock +53 = 1046ish Boost Clock

1046ish +169 = 1215ish

if you have my vbios you should be

1110 +105 = 1215ish

the better answer will come from a classy owner's they will clarify it for us and it may clear things up for me too.


----------



## jameyscott

I'll he flashing your bios as soon as I can. I've had two 16 hour work days in a row and I am just itching to get home to mess with this beastly card.

I'm sure a bios flash plus a little more know how from me will help. I've never OCd cards before, so this is a whole different monster to me.

When I get home, I'll mess with the core clock some more and see what I can do as far as voltages and temps

I'm sure a lot of my problems are user errors, but hey, that's why I'm here.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Well, I put +97 on the core and it boosts up to 1214ish and then I put it to +107 and it fails within a few seconds on heaven benchmark and bf3. I thought my problem was that it wasn't getting enough voltage so I used precisionx voltage tuner, neither three settings help at all with stability. Heaven doesn't push past 105-107% power usage of my 115% stock bios so I know it isn't an issue of pl. I also have good case airflow and the card isn't getting too hot. I have no clue why it isn't pushing any further.
> Also, I can set it to say +137 or so and then it goes into the lower 1100mhz range. /confused.


Skyn3t bios should help but my first Classy wouldn't get stable past 1228 no matter what I did. Even with 1.35V it wouldn't run 1241 without artifacts. My new one almost runs 1241 with stock voltage and I haven't gone further yet. You may have just gotten unlucky like I did.


----------



## jameyscott

Did you get opengl error codes 3 or 7?


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> waiting for your results, are you going to mount some heat sink on those vrm and slap a fan on it?how you going to take care of it?


I had heatsinks to put on them but... I just cut one of the heatsink mounts by the core that was in the way since you cant fit the stock hs on with most aio cooler blocks









Not tested it too much but now its 24c idle 46c loaded under same clocks and voltage as the stock cooler in my screen


----------



## coolhandluke41

does this look right ?











Spoiler: same mobo few hours ago


----------



## Muggins2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> does this look right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: same mobo few hours ago


Love it looks great









On a separate note I'm moving to water cooling my rig. Would a 60mm thick 360mm rad and a 45mm thick 240mm rad be enough to cool two classifieds at 1.35v and a 3570k at around 1.4v?


----------



## jameyscott

You know you have a problem when your graphics card is bigger in all ways than your mobo. XD


----------



## sandboarder08

Hey guys i think Team Classified is doing pretty good...

I follow a few threads and from what i can see The Classy is the best OC and overall 780..

HOFs are having some bad chips burning up...









And the MSI lighting has to jump through hoops and change all this software just to get a decent overclock... Still have yet to see some great numbers... ( i may of missed them if they do exist)
Everyone seems to complain and threaten to return them as well lolz... I had high hopes for them maybe some of those could wup up on some titans but due to the crappy memory its not gonna happen untill they start putting in samsung!









So overall customer satisfaction... And ease of crazy overclocks, IMO the Classified is The Best!


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ Muggins2..yes it will be more then "enough "


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Hey guys i think Team Classified is doing pretty good...
> 
> I follow a few threads and from what i can see The Classy is the best OC and overall 780..
> 
> HOFs are having some bad chips burning up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the MSI lighting has to jump through hoops and change all this software just to get a decent overclock... Still have yet to see some great numbers... ( i may of missed them if they do exist)
> Everyone seems to complain and threaten to return them as well lolz... I had high hopes for them maybe some of those could wup up on some titans but due to the crappy memory its not gonna happen untill they start putting in samsung!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So overall customer satisfaction... And ease of crazy overclocks, IMO the Classified is The Best!


I'm actually thinking about picking up a Classy 780 myself but I'm seeing quite a few topping out at 1241 mhz or less at stock voltage in this thread.


----------



## Muggins2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @ Muggins2..yes it will be more then "enough "


Thanks for the response I've been stuck to air and have gone as far as I dare go.


----------



## Eggy88

Just updated to the lates Gpu-z 0.7.3 and it now reports correct voltages.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'm actually thinking about picking up a Classy 780 myself but I'm seeing quite a few topping out at 1241 mhz or less at stock voltage in this thread.


As any Card manufacturer there will be some that don't do as well After all it is a lottery right!

But i do feel bad for the MSI guys they have a potentially great card but are having problems getting it going!

Their is one guy here that had a vanilla card that overclocked like a champ...!!!


----------



## Menthol

Originally Posted by mcg75 View Post

I'm actually thinking about picking up a Classy 780 myself but I'm seeing quite a few topping out at 1241 mhz or less at stock voltage in this thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> As any Card manufacturer there will be some that don't do as well After all it is a lottery right!
> 
> But i do feel bad for the MSI guys they have a potentially great card but are having problems getting it going!
> 
> Their is one guy here that had a vanilla card that overclocked like a champ...!!!


That is pretty good for stock volts, what are you expecting


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Originally Posted by mcg75 View Post
> 
> I'm actually thinking about picking up a Classy 780 myself but I'm seeing quite a few topping out at 1241 mhz or less at stock voltage in this thread.
> That is pretty good for stock volts, what are you expecting


The 780 HOF's on here have been 1280 or higher. Mine does 1320 mhz stable at stock volts in 3dmark11, 3dmark, Metro, Heaven, Valley and Farcry 3.

I'd rather have the Classy because the cooler makes less noise and cools better plus it doesn't have a weird bios that doesn't allow OC until the hyperboost is pressed.

But I'd like to have a card equal to my HOF to replace it.


----------



## Mydog

Any idea why the "GTX Classified Controller" only works with two GPU's and not three? or four?


----------



## szeged

team classified does certainly seem like the king of the 780s








i just wish titans had your guys vrm section without hard modding lol.


----------



## Baasha

Okay guys I just got 2 Classifieds and set them up in my secondary rig (X58).

Downloaded the Sky3nt Classy-LN2-rev2 BIOS as well as the Classified "tool" on the front page.

The cards are right now on the LN2 BIOS switch - this is the one we should flash right?

Also, should I try the Classified tool before flashing the BIOS or only after?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Any idea why the "GTX Classified Controller" only works with two GPU's and not three? or four?


Have you flashed the firmware on the controller to the latest?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Have you flashed the firmware on the controller to the latest?


On the EVBOT yes, but I'm talking about the software controller.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> does this look right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: same mobo few hours ago


can we have some score


----------



## coolhandluke41

^ ^ ^ it's coming -air for now /89.8% ASIC


----------



## szeged

i never noticed how much unused space is on the classifieds pcb



seems like kind of a waste


----------



## Blkout2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The 780 HOF's on here have been 1280 or higher. Mine does 1320 mhz stable at stock volts in 3dmark11, 3dmark, Metro, Heaven, Valley and Farcry 3.
> 
> I'd rather have the Classy because the cooler makes less noise and cools better plus it doesn't have a weird bios that doesn't allow OC until the hyperboost is pressed.
> 
> But I'd like to have a card equal to my HOF to replace it.


How well is the memory OC'ing on your HOF card?


----------



## coolhandluke41

testing mem (this is without voltage bump/no K-Boost),memory sits @ 1.58v











Final clock on stock bioses 1267/1856


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

Hi there, I posted (Nr. 2020) my LN2 Bios, can someone tweak it to get a higher PT? Thank you


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atzenkeeper500*
> 
> Hi there, I posted (Nr. 2020) my LN2 Bios, can someone tweak it to get a higher PT? Thank you


Download the LN2 bios on the first page mate.

That will give you the 130% PT.


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

My BIOS has an higher Revision I think. I tested the Bios from first Post, but didn't work well


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^ ^ ^ it's coming -air for now /89.8% ASIC


waiting on scores with more volts - this will be beastly


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Originally Posted by mcg75 View Post
> 
> I'm actually thinking about picking up a Classy 780 myself but I'm seeing quite a few topping out at 1241 mhz or less at stock voltage in this thread.
> That is pretty good for stock volts, what are you expecting


For stock volts are we talking 100% stock or the 1.21 volts on the slider in precision ? Topping out at 1241 seems low unless you're talking about game stable or something!


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^ ^ ^ it's coming -air for now /89.8% ASIC


if you can beat my first valley score on air then u sir will have a great card....









87fps with some artifacts of coarse







... it was on air lol









81.7 asic


----------



## Eggy88

Does anyone know if the new numbers in Gpu-Z 0.7.3 are correct, i know that the VDDC and 12V is correct, but mostly thinking about the VDDC current. I'm maxing out at 400A @ 1.35v in other words 400*1.35 = 540W :/


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blkout2k1*
> 
> How well is the memory OC'ing on your HOF card?


It uses the same Elpida memory that Lightning and majority of Classies have.

I can get +350 but hit a wall above that.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> For stock volts are we talking 100% stock or the 1.21 volts on the slider in precision ? Topping out at 1241 seems low unless you're talking about game stable or something!


Either one, it's low for this tier of card.

But it won't make a difference. I ordered my Classy last night and we'll see what it can do.


----------



## Eggy88

Has anyone tried hooking up a "killawatt" to see the usage of 2 cards @ 1.3'ish. Got a AX 860 atm and i am pretty sure it won't cut it if i add a second card and run both @ 1.3-1.4v.

Rig atm:

4770K - 4.5Ghz @ 1.3v
6x 7200Rpm Drives
6x GT-15 fans
GTX 780 Classy @ 1.35v

ATM im reading a peak 650w from the wall (600w output) usually sits around 600w from the wall (550w Output)


----------



## SeekerZA

Wow GRID 2 makes me sad. I'm only game stable 1330 on the core and 3500 on the mem in need of 1.287v Stable.

Starts getting hot after few minutes topping out at 82degrees , fan set to max after 72degrees (custom fan curve) already by me. At least i know a waterblock will be of great benefit. I mean 80 on GRID 2. Fans spinning up at Max.

What clocks do you all play with, tested by you game stable before gaming







?


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

I getting my Classy not stable at 1280MHz+, tried with max 1,31V and different Bios - LN2 Stock, sky-LN2 and syk-Classy Bios. ASIC is at 77% - not the best, not the worth. Anyone knows a "trick" to break the 1300MHz+?


----------



## HawK0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> For stock volts are we talking 100% stock or the 1.21 volts on the slider in precision ? Topping out at 1241 seems low unless you're talking about game stable or something!


only stock voltage 1.162V. Testet with 3dmark11 n 3dmark2013 Firestrike and Unigene Valley and a lil bit metro LL and BF3. Core clock was 1241 to 1267mhz. Ram +700mhz. Stock bios cuz at the moment i have not the time for benching


----------



## jameyscott

I'm almost stable at 1241 at 1.2 volts. Not the greatest card in the world, but I won't be benching much. It was stable for about 30 minutes in Metro 2033, and then I decided to test it in Heaven and crash about half way through. I'm going to test it in BF3 on a 64 man server in a little bit. Just got house work to do. =/


----------



## trippinonprozac

I got my second Classy yesterday and seem to of stuck lucky as both cards (both purchased recently) will do +650 mem on stock volts with no artifacts! Have no idea how much higher but were happy to run through valley and 3dmark without issues. Must have Samsung memory I am guessing?


----------



## doctakedooty

So got my 3930k from intel rma and while it was away I reccieved my classy but I need some help. I have the evbot and cannot really find any guides for the 780 and evbot been reading have the oc tool from the front page and precision x but can anyone explain how to tune with the evbot and will the new voltage show in gpuz or any other software based program or will I just have to use a multimeter to probe to find the voltages?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> I got my second Classy yesterday and seem to of stuck lucky as both cards (both purchased recently) will do +650 mem on stock volts with no artifacts! Have no idea how much higher but were happy to run through valley and 3dmark without issues. Must have Samsung memory I am guessing?


Yes going to say probably samsung although I have heard elpidia memory can hit the same clocks as samsung with water blocks that cool the vram I don't know as I am waiting on ek to release there blocks for the classifieds.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yes going to say probably samsung although I have heard elpidia memory can hit the same clocks as samsung with water blocks that cool the vram I don't know as I am waiting on ek to release there blocks for the classifieds.


Yup I am waiting for the EK release too before making my mind up which one to go for.

Any word on whether they are still coming out this month?


----------



## SeekerZA

Some feedback from my experience with the classy

1.281v via controller

Gaming Stable 1333
Memory 3505

Temps 80 after long gaming sessions, i have attached my side panel fan on my HAF X blowing in towards GPU hoping it helped. Yesterday i saw temps of above 80. Now it kicks to around 80.

My guesses are Side panel fan helped shave off 2degrees more/less. Thinking of stepping down To lower core which means less volts to help with temps till EK releases the block.

In my testing for stablilty, i found BF3 a weak game to test. I can run 1333core and 3500mem all day / night with 1.25v i think it was.

For game stability it has to pass :

Metro LL
Farcry 3 ( play few minutes around in this game )
GRID 2 ( this is my only game stable clock test i use, this 1 specific time lap chows up my OC and has proven unstable across quite a bit of bumping up of volts till i eventually reached stable at 1.281v

( above games are set to max graphics on 1440p )

Have not benched yet, more gaming thus far.


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

Is the SKY Classy BIOS from you guys the same as the SVL7 Classy Bios from TI-Forum - is there a Difference?


----------



## Eggy88

Just done with some benching here:

Best so far.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Just done with some benching here:
> 
> Best so far.


Awesome
Keep pushing you can get more of it.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Awesome
> Keep pushing you can get more of it.


With a block on it i can, but not as it sits now. Maxing out at 85c @ 1.357v, i tried 1.375v peaked @ 92c but was not able to get any more out of the core.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atzenkeeper500*
> 
> Is the SKY Classy BIOS from you guys the same as the SVL7 Classy Bios from TI-Forum - is there a Difference?


They're made by 2 different people. They are both custom made, unofficial and have the same aim of removing nVidia's limitations that prevent proper overclocking. The one made by Skyn3t created some instability for me which the one from the Ti forums didn't so I went with that one.


----------



## SeekerZA

What does increasing the PXVDD in the controller help with?

I have only just increased the NVVDD which is Core volts. My earlier gaming results is when using sky-classy-vBios-rev2.

What have you all got running for gaming clocks? And which BIOS have you found best?

@Z0eff Where did you start getting instability? Gam,ing? benching? also Did you try Both Rev of skyn3t BIOS


----------



## Poursang

Here's my contribution to the thread:



Settings 1.27V nvvdd 1.64V fbvdd

Seems a bit low for the clocks or not?

Bios skyn3t v2


----------



## Mydog

Can anyone tell me why not all three GPU's takes the OC in Vally? I'm testing tri-SLI and the first two GPU's stays on 1045 MHz while the third OC's to 1357 MHz. I'm using Skyn3t's bios,


----------



## USFORCES

No clue I've had that happen before too.


----------



## Muggins2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poursang*
> 
> Here's my contribution to the thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Settings 1.27V nvvdd 1.64V fbvdd
> 
> Seems a bit low for the clocks or not?
> 
> Bios skyn3t v2


If it is stable then yes very low. My card need the full 1.35v to be stable at those clocks.


----------



## jameyscott

I'm getting random artifacts with two classys in SLI. They don't show up when I'm running Heaven benchmark. Just when gaming and on the desktop. Both were set to stock and I have an 850 watt PSU... So, what could the problem be? I've just tested both cards separately, and both seem to be fine. Maybe the SLI bridge? I r confuse.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

Found that since picking up my second Classy I have an issue where the 1.21v set in Precision is only setting on the first card?? No matter what I do the second card is running at 1.154v. All the other clocks are syncing fine but not the voltage. I used the Classified tool and set each individually and it worked fine.

Any hints?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Found that since picking up my second Classy I have an issue where the 1.21v set in Precision is only setting on the first card?? No matter what I do the second card is running at 1.154v. All the other clocks are syncing fine but not the voltage. I used the Classified tool and set each individually and it worked fine.
> 
> Any hints?


You have to select each GPU when using Precision X for the voltage. That's what I had to do.

Oh ,and my issue seems solved. I either had a bad seating of the second card or the SLI bridge has a short in it. (My God don't let anything move it....)


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You have to select each GPU when using Precision X for the voltage. That's what I had to do.
> 
> Oh ,and my issue seems solved. I either had a bad seating of the second card or the SLI bridge has a short in it. (My God don't let anything move it....)


So here is what I did -

had GPU 1 selected on the top left, hit voltage control and it shows that it is set at 1.21v. I then close the voltage control, select GPU 2 and click back into voltage control. It again says it is at 1.21v....

I run up a benchmark or anything 3d app and the overlay shows that the second card is locked at 1.15v. I even reset the voltage control to default for both cards and then tried again, same deal...


----------



## mcg75

UPS brought me a present today.



OC's memory great. Did 7200 mhz in Valley. Much better than my HOF which hit 6600 mhz.

Core not so much. My HOF can do 1320 mhz on stock volts. My Classy needs 1.325v with the Classy tool to do the same.

The cooler on the Classy kicks the HOF's coolers butt. Performs better and less noisy.


----------



## Nicklas0912

So, do any have a Bios with +200% Power target limt?


----------



## geekdll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poursang*
> 
> Here's my contribution to the thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Settings 1.27V nvvdd 1.64V fbvdd
> 
> Seems a bit low for the clocks or not?
> 
> Bios skyn3t v2


Nice clocks are you on Air or Water cooling?


----------



## Poursang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geekdll*
> 
> Nice clocks are you on Air or Water cooling?


Air cooling atm, just reapplied some Gelid Extreme. Used to have Noctua NT-H1 but it was terrible (either the application or the paste).
Can run the RAM up to +800 (7600 effective) but had to lower core speed unfortunately.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklas0912*
> 
> So, do any have a Bios with +200% Power target limt?


Why would you need that, the cards don't throttle before around 1.5v with the 130% from Sky


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Why would you need that, the cards don't throttle before around 1.5v with the 130% from Sky


Mine will throttle at 1.4 volts 1500+mhz lol

Its not about the % its about the watts i think skynets bios is at 572 w max power... the 200% one is lower!


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Mine will throttle at 1.4 volts 1500+mhz lol
> 
> Its not about the % its about the watts i think skynets bios is at 572 w max power... the 200% one is lower!


Ok, My bad. I'm @ 1.37v and only hitting 109% so thought it would be somewhat higher than 1.4v


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> What does increasing the PXVDD in the controller help with?
> 
> I have only just increased the NVVDD which is Core volts. My earlier gaming results is when using sky-classy-vBios-rev2.
> 
> What have you all got running for gaming clocks? And which BIOS have you found best?
> 
> @Z0eff Where did you start getting instability? Gam,ing? benching? also Did you try Both Rev of skyn3t BIOS


I can't remember exactly what happened, but it was both on the desktop, at stock clocks and when overclocking. The Ti bios worked perfectly fine in all of that. I can't remember the revision, it was simply called "sky-LN2.rom" so revision 1 I guess? Perhaps the second revision would work for me but I'd rather stick with what works for now. I'm also waiting for EK's waterblock anyway.. >_>


----------



## illuz

I can't believe how big this card is, I think I might have to re-do my water-loop for it to fit!


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illuz*
> 
> I can't believe how big this card is, I think I might have to re-do my water-loop for it to fit!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> does this look right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: same mobo few hours ago


Lol look at lukes


----------



## criminal

Update on my AIO cooled Classified. I got a new cpu cooler, so I could move my GPU back to the top slot on my motherboard. I was able to complete quite a few runs of Valley and then was able to complete runs at 1384 and at 1410 on the core back to back with the temps finally topping out at 64c. Not bad if I do say so myself.


----------



## Ovrclck

Any word on the new EK full cover blocks EK-FC780? I heard the end of September..


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Any word on the new EK full cover blocks EK-FC780? I heard the end of September..


If by heard you mean you can read it on ekwb.com then yes, they are scheduled for end of September









But considering the Lightning blocks aren't out yet and they were slated for a first half of September-release, i'd expect to wait a bit for the Classified blocks


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> If by heard you mean you can read it on ekwb.com then yes, they are scheduled for end of September
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But considering the Lightning blocks aren't out yet and they were slated for a first half of September-release, i'd expect to wait a bit for the Classified blocks


That's where I read September, I want it nao!!


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Update on my AIO cooled Classified. I got a new cpu cooler, so I could move my GPU back to the top slot on my motherboard. I was able to complete quite a few runs of Valley and then was able to complete runs at 1384 and at 1410 on the core back to back with the temps finally topping out at 64c. Not bad if I do say so myself.


Yeah! Very excellent run!


----------



## Mydog

Doesn't look like EVGA is going to sell any blocks in Europe, asked Jackob about it and all I got was that he's looking into it.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Doesn't look like EVGA is going to sell any blocks in Europe, asked Jackob about it and all I got was that he's looking into it.


Universal blocks aren't as pretty but they work, & can keep being used with new cards as you buy them as well as older cards.

I got tired of buying new full cover for every new card & went universal a while back.


----------



## criminal




----------



## illuz

Had a tinker with my new 780 classified today and I think I'll easily get 1350 on air maybe with a touch voltage. Excellent cards and they're pretty damn big!


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

Hey Criminal what kind oft cooler do you use for the card? Not a second Corsair or what? How do you cool the Spawas, extra passiv?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atzenkeeper500*
> 
> Hey Criminal what kind oft cooler do you use for the card? Not a second Corsair or what? How do you cool the Spawas, extra passiv?


This cooler: http://www.amazon.com/Intel-BXRTS2011LC-RTS2011LC-Liquid-Cooling-Kit/dp/B006588Z7G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1379531288&sr=8-1&keywords=intel+water+cooler

Passive heat sinks for the VRMs and nothing on the ram since it can be barely overclocked anyway.


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

Its an normal Intel single radi CPU Cooler for Intel socket? What are the mounting holes like with socket 2011/1055? I have a dual radi, it would be more efficent and maybe cheaper to buy only a cooler and use my Radi


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atzenkeeper500*
> 
> Its an normal Intel single radi CPU Cooler for Intel socket? What are the mounting holes like with socket 2011/1055? I have a dual radi, it would be more efficent and maybe cheaper to buy only a cooler and use my Radi


Yep, just a normal Intel cpu cooler. I used this to mount it to the card. http://keplerdynamics.com/sigmacool/mki

Including the cooler, the mount and the heat sinks for the vrms, I got $75 total in setup. Cheaper than any other way I could find to water cool the gpu. Even if you are not overclocking or concerned about temps, the silence alone is worth it.

Edit: I know it is not real fancy or the most popular way to do things, but due to other financial obligations my computer fund had to be cut for the foreseeable future. Instead of doing a full custom water loop like I had intended, I had to go this route. $135 total between my gpu and cpu and my PC has never been quieter.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yep, just a normal Intel cpu cooler. I used this to mount it to the card. http://keplerdynamics.com/sigmacool/mki
> 
> Including the cooler, the mount and the heat sinks for the vrms, I got $75 total in setup. Cheaper than any other way I could find to water cool the gpu. Even if you are not overclocking or concerned about temps, the silence alone is worth it.


And dumping the heat outside the case is a plus!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Universal blocks aren't as pretty but they work, & can keep being used with new cards as you buy them as well as older cards.
> 
> I got tired of buying new full cover for every new card & went universal a while back.


might aswell get a universal cooler for them anyways, the evga blocks barely touch the vrm area anyways.


----------



## illuz

Game stable (half hour Crysis 3 + GRiD2) at 1306MHz/+200 on the memory. v1.2375. Auto fan with an aggressive profile it hits 72'C max in Crysis 3. I can probably drop the volts but I'm very happy with this. You can't even hear the fans over my case fans!


----------



## mcg75

Guys, I'm having problems with the Classified tool for extra voltage.

It works just fine. But when I want to stop using it, I hit the default button and close it. Problem is, it locks voltage at just under 1.00v and I can't use Precision normally after.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Guys, I'm having problems with the Classified tool for extra voltage.
> 
> It works just fine. But when I want to stop using it, I hit the default button and close it. Problem is, it locks voltage at just under 1.00v and I can't use Precision normally after.


The easiest fix would be to stop supply power to the cards. I.E. unplug the computer.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Guys, I'm having problems with the Classified tool for extra voltage.
> 
> It works just fine. But when I want to stop using it, I hit the default button and close it. Problem is, it locks voltage at just under 1.00v and I can't use Precision normally after.


That is the way it works. You must cold boot your computer to give voltage control back to Precision.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That is the way it works. You must cold boot your computer to give voltage control back to Precision.


Thanks. I did manage to get it to work again by doing that but I figured I was missing a simpler way of doing it.


----------



## RickyOG90

hey guys, can I join the group? I just got an EVGA GTX 780 Classified Hydro Copper 3 days ago

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ev7ds/

whoops, I forgot to add the pic! Excuse the messy case, in progress of upgrading components


----------



## illuz

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/az327/

Me too


----------



## criminal

Another Classified review: hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/60269-evga-geforce-gtx-780-classified/?page=11

We were mentioned in this one.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Another Classified review: hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/60269-evga-geforce-gtx-780-classified/?page=11
> 
> We were mentioned in this one.


I'm really starting to lose faith in EVGA. Another review with another super 1300+ core yet almost everyone who actually buys one is having a hard time getting to 1306 MHz let alone 1384.

There should be a disclaimer on the front page of this thread not to expect the performance of what's being seen in reviews because they are being sent super cherry picked cards. It's not a true representation of the product.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'm really starting to lose faith in EVGA. Another review with another super 1300+ core yet almost everyone who actually buys one is having a hard time getting to 1306 MHz let alone 1384.
> 
> There should be a disclaimer on the front page of this thread not to expect the performance of what's being seen in reviews because they are being sent super cherry picked cards. It's not a true representation of the product.


Hmm are you talking about game stable or just for benchmarks? I can do 1350 MHz on core on both mine in BF3 on air and 1400 MHz in Vally.


----------



## DuraN1

Mine could also easily run at over 1300 mhz with 1.27v on air. Memory on the other hand, different story


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Hmm are you talking about game stable or just for benchmarks? I can do 1350 MHz on core on both mine in BF3 on air and 1400 MHz in Vally.


I can only run Valley at 1241 MHz @ 1.218v. I can hit 1306 MHz with 1.35v and a bit of artifacts.

It's ironic that before I bought my Classy, I commented that 1241 MHz seemed to be what a lot of them are hitting in this thread. I must have jinxed myself. LOL.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I can only run Valley at 1241 MHz @ 1.218v. I can hit 1306 MHz with 1.35v and a bit of artifacts.
> 
> It's ironic that before I bought my Classy, I commented that 1241 MHz seemed to be what a lot of them are hitting in this thread. I must have jinxed myself. LOL.


No memory OC whatsoever?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> No memory OC whatsoever?


Memory OC is fine. Can do an extra 650. But outside of Valley and Heaven, doesn't have much of an effect.

Memory clock also has no effect on my core OC. I run into the same 1254 MHz wall whether it's 0 or 650.

I'm going to delve into it more benches this weekend. I've run Metro 2033, Valley, Heaven, 3dmark, 3dmark 11 and Far Cry 3 at 1320 MHz on my HOF at 1.218v. That's why I was hoping the Classy would come closer to the HOF than it did. Especially when everything else about the Classy is so much better.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Memory OC is fine. Can do an extra 650. But outside of Valley and Heaven, doesn't have much of an effect.
> 
> Memory clock also has no effect on my core OC. I run into the same 1254 MHz wall whether it's 0 or 650.
> 
> I'm going to delve into it more benches this weekend. I've run Metro 2033, Valley, Heaven, 3dmark, 3dmark 11 and Far Cry 3 at 1320 MHz on my HOF at 1.218v. That's why I was hoping the Classy would come closer to the HOF than it did. Especially when everything else about the Classy is so much better.


Seems like you just lost this round in the silicone lottery. I find it pretty weak that EVGA and MSI (apparently) aren't binning these cards, but I guess if they did they would cost a lot more.

I take it you are using a custom BIOS so theres no throttling. My card started artifacting on 1397 mhz 1.3v, got even worse at 1.35v. Getting two new cards in a week or so + now I have an EVBot. Asked the guy who orders from EK for us, and he said 2-3 weeks for the Classy blocks is the latest he heard. Coincides nicely with BF4


----------



## Eggy88

I quickly made this:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhI_qDzt_-wjdHBKVmZqMFF5bzZTd0Z6QjctR2VUMUE&output=html&widget=true

How interested are people in this, i can take the time to update to form if people start posting their results. If OP is interested he can add it to the front page.

Some guidelines:

4 categories, 3 of them are benchmarks (Valley, 3dM11, 3dM firestrike) and a category for games as well.
Entries into the game category must ofc be stable results.
Please post your OC results in Mhz and not offsett

Post your results with this format:

Valley - Core clock - Mem clock - Cooling - NVVDD - FBVDD - PEXVDD - URL ur screenshot of the validation

3dM11 - Core clock - Mem clock - Cooling - NVVDD - FBVDD - PEXVDD - URL ur screenshot of the validation

3dM firestrike - Core clock - Mem clock - Cooling - NVVDD - FBVDD - PEXVDD - URL ur screenshot of the validation

Game - Core clock - Mem clock - Cooling - NVVDD - FBVDD - PEXVDD

If you are missing some of the benchmarks, just leave them out.


----------



## DuraN1

Thats cool! I'll find some screens and add my former card to the list when I get home from work


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> Thats cool! I'll find some screens and add my former card to the list when I get home from work


Post the results here, or on PM and i'll update the form.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Memory OC is fine. Can do an extra 650. But outside of Valley and Heaven, doesn't have much of an effect.
> 
> Memory clock also has no effect on my core OC. I run into the same 1254 MHz wall whether it's 0 or 650.
> 
> I'm going to delve into it more benches this weekend. I've run Metro 2033, Valley, Heaven, 3dmark, 3dmark 11 and Far Cry 3 at 1320 MHz on my HOF at 1.218v. That's why I was hoping the Classy would come closer to the HOF than it did. Especially when everything else about the Classy is so much better.


Yep, seems like you hit bankrupt with the silicon lottery. I can so far hit 1410 core with 1.3375 and have passed Valley and Fire Strike Extreme. I have not tried higher yet, but will continue to see what I can max out at with 1.35v. Not planning on going EVBOT, so 1.35 will be my limit. My card's memory sucks though. Still just +400 for quick runs and ~ +350 24/7 stable.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> Thats cool! I'll find some screens and add my former card to the list when I get home from work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post the results here, or on PM and i'll update the form.
Click to expand...

Valley (NVVDD-1.32v,PEXVDD-1.2xxV,FBVDD-1.62v)
1500/1715
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5u9hm/


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Valley (NVVDD-1.32v,PEXVDD-1.2xxV,FBVDD-1.62v)
> 1500/1715
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5u9hm/


Cooling?


----------



## sandboarder08

here is my valley post

This was on *air*... I cant remember the voltages they were on the EV bot....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Sandboarder08--- I7 3770k @ 4.834Ghz --- GTX 780 @ 1437 / 3780 --- FPS 87.7 --- Score 3671
> 
> Classified 780 On air +1 big 120 fan


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Valley (NVVDD-1.32v,PEXVDD-1.2xxV,FBVDD-1.62v)
> 1500/1715
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5u9hm/
> 
> 
> 
> Cooling?
Click to expand...

h20


----------



## sandboarder08

These I believe were both the same settings I can't remember! Both on AIR

1384mhz 3802 mhz ram
Volts
NVVDD i think was 1.42v
fbvdd was 1.67v
STD was0. 0v .....









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/777856


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Another Classified review: hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/60269-evga-geforce-gtx-780-classified/?page=11
> 
> We were mentioned in this one.


Just browsed the review. Nice!









My experience so far:

Stock LN2 BIOS:

1.225

Core 1300
Mem 3500

Custom LN2 BIOS

1.243 ( Average game stable )

Core 1333
Mem 3500

1.287 ( GRID 2 Stable )

Core 1333
Mem 3500

For gaming i'm happy chappy as can be, second i get a waterblock on i'm aiming for higher Core for gaming









Bench runs to come soon







Wonder what Mem has left over. Anyone Explain the other adjustable voltages in the classified tool?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> I quickly made this:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhI_qDzt_-wjdHBKVmZqMFF5bzZTd0Z6QjctR2VUMUE&output=html&widget=true
> 
> How interested are people in this, i can take the time to update to form if people start posting their results. If OP is interested he can add it to the front page.
> 
> Some guidelines:
> 
> 4 categories, 3 of them are benchmarks (Valley, 3dM11, 3dM firestrike) and a category for games as well.
> Entries into the game category must ofc be stable results.
> Please post your OC results in Mhz and not offsett
> 
> Post your results with this format:
> 
> Valley - Core clock - Mem clock - Cooling - NVVDD - FBVDD - PEXVDD - URL ur screenshot of the validation
> 
> 3dM11 - Core clock - Mem clock - Cooling - NVVDD - FBVDD - PEXVDD - URL ur screenshot of the validation
> 
> 3dM firestrike - Core clock - Mem clock - Cooling - NVVDD - FBVDD - PEXVDD - URL ur screenshot of the validation
> 
> Game - Core clock - Mem clock - Cooling - NVVDD - FBVDD - PEXVDD
> 
> If you are missing some of the benchmarks, just leave them out.


This is such a good idea. We should have our own benchmark leaderboard. But we should have it be the highest score in the benchmark will be number 1 and so on, like the valley thread. I don't want to just list the scores. It would be fun to compete with each other. We can add a google form to the front page and I will give you access so you can update it from google docs.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Another Classified review: hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/60269-evga-geforce-gtx-780-classified/?page=11
> 
> We were mentioned in this one.


Wow awesome review. Finally a reviewer used the card the right way. it's so cool we were mentioned.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'm really starting to lose faith in EVGA. Another review with another super 1300+ core yet almost everyone who actually buys one is having a hard time getting to 1306 MHz let alone 1384.
> 
> There should be a disclaimer on the front page of this thread not to expect the performance of what's being seen in reviews because they are being sent super cherry picked cards. It's not a true representation of the product.


I totally disagree, so far I have run valley at 1529core and could probably go higher. Even if the review cards were cherry picked a lot of us users are experiencing similar results. this card is amazing.

Now that we can look back and the classified has been released for awhile I really believe Kingpin's original claims that he hit 1400mhz on air were totally true. he was just talking 3dmark speeds. There are plenty of people here that hit way over 1400 in 3dmark. I really think evga did an amazing job with the classified. if they allow the same features with all future classified's I will always buy one. The only thing I don't really like is the hc blocks but hopefully the ek ones will be awesome.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> This is such a good idea. We should have our own benchmark leaderboard. But we should have it be the highest score in the benchmark will be number 1 and so on, like the valley thread. I don't want to just list the scores. It would be fun to compete with each other. We can add a google form to the front page and I will give you access so you can update it from google docs.


Do that and I'll update it frequently. Hit me up on Pm for more info


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> This is such a good idea. We should have our own benchmark leaderboard. But we should have it be the highest score in the benchmark will be number 1 and so on, like the valley thread. I don't want to just list the scores. It would be fun to compete with each other. We can add a google form to the front page and I will give you access so you can update it from google docs.


yes yes yes yes yes yes!


----------



## sandboarder08

Hey guys the new driver is in I'm going to bench some tomorrow and see what it can do!!

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/610394/geforce-drivers/official-nvidia-327-23-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-9-19-13-/

http://www.evga.com/support/download/default.aspx


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I totally disagree, so far I have run valley at 1529core and could probably go higher. Even if the review cards were cherry picked a lot of us users are experiencing similar results. this card is amazing.


How is it possible to totally disagree when we have users well below that in this thread as well?

You should at least let me whine about it more without disagreeing with me. LOL.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> How is it possible to totally disagree when we have users well below that in this thread as well?
> 
> You should at least let me whine about it more without disagreeing with me. LOL.


Well a lot of people arnt running a EVbot either... Whomever is running EVbot and can't get in the high1300mhz on air and high 1400mhz on water post Now and we will try to figure out exactly if its a chip, components and/or user error. (I'm not talking about game stable just benching!)
















I did not mention the Software controller mainly cause I have no experience with it and there's no way it can be 100% stable as the EVBOT!


----------



## szeged

i got my first two classifieds near 1400 without an evbot D: lucky or...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i got my first two classifieds near 1400 without an evbot D: lucky or...


That's horrible send them to me.


----------



## szeged

haha, ill get right on it


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i got my first two classifieds near 1400 without an evbot D: lucky or...


You're not lucky ... you know how to OC with 3 voltages.







The Hexus review also infers that it's not just a matter of pushing all three voltages as high as you can because that will not give you the highest OC. Maybe if you have just one voltage (Lightening & HOF) you have no choice and is much easier. But most of us (as in the review) achieved our highest OC's after hours of changing 3 voltage settings and lowering others voltages to get our highest OC's.


----------



## szeged

i would have gotten an evbot when i got my classifieds but i went to order and they were out of stock lol, how easy does the evbot make it to OC these? it probably would have saved me a lot of time lol.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i would have gotten an evbot when i got my classifieds but i went to order and they were out of stock lol, how easy does the evbot make it to OC these? it probably would have saved me a lot of time lol.


With an evbot it's just the same as using the software tool, but you have higher voltage ranges and can save 4 different OC settings for later use. If you also have a eVGA motherboard you can connect to a MB port and control other voltages.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> With an evbot it's just the same as using the software tool, but you have higher voltage ranges and can save 4 different OC settings for later use. If you also have a eVGA motherboard you can connect to a MB port and control other voltages.


i can actually fine tune my voltages while in the middle of my bench!!! Now lets see the software do that!!!









Also being out of stock evga cant keep up with demand very well... If it were me i would stock extra evbots before a release of a classified anything!!!

And EVGA EUROPE SUCKS they still dont have hydros or the blocks or the probeIT.... or EVBOT and charge extra for EVBOT just to be mean!!


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> i can actually fine tune my voltages while in the middle of my bench!!! Now lets see the software do that!!!


True, I forgot about that and did do it successfully a couple of times.







Overall I'm quite impressed with my Classifieds and the OC'ing flexibility they offer. Most likely will just buy Classified versions of future GPU architectures going forward!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> True, I forgot about that and did do it successfully a couple of times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I'm quite impressed with my Classifieds and the OC'ing flexibility they offer. Most likely will just buy Classified versions of future GPU architectures going forward!


Yep. Besides the crudy ram some of us got, I am a Classy guy.


----------



## szeged

unless nvidia drops more products like the titan in their next line up, ill be going classified for sure.


----------



## szeged

oh also, what are your guys average game stable overclocks? i havent gamed on any of my 780s yet, just the titans. Was wondering around what i should look for in core/memory, without punishing the vram with insane volts lol.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> oh also, what are your guys average game stable overclocks? i havent gamed on any of my 780s yet, just the titans. Was wondering around what i should look for in core/memory, without punishing the vram with insane volts lol.


I'm game stable at 1254 and +200 on the memory at 1.23125 volts with the classified tool. Im sure I could oush further though.

I haven't tried anything with both cards as I am having too many issues with them in sli for my trip monitor config.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> I quickly made this:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhI_qDzt_-wjdHBKVmZqMFF5bzZTd0Z6QjctR2VUMUE&output=html&widget=true
> 
> How interested are people in this, i can take the time to update to form if people start posting their results. If OP is interested he can add it to the front page.
> 
> Some guidelines:
> 
> 4 categories, 3 of them are benchmarks (Valley, 3dM11, 3dM firestrike) and a category for games as well.
> Entries into the game category must ofc be stable results.
> Please post your OC results in Mhz and not offsett
> 
> Post your results with this format:
> 
> Valley - Core clock - Mem clock - Cooling - NVVDD - FBVDD - PEXVDD - URL ur screenshot of the validation
> 
> 3dM11 - Core clock - Mem clock - Cooling - NVVDD - FBVDD - PEXVDD - URL ur screenshot of the validation
> 
> 3dM firestrike - Core clock - Mem clock - Cooling - NVVDD - FBVDD - PEXVDD - URL ur screenshot of the validation
> 
> Game - Core clock - Mem clock - Cooling - NVVDD - FBVDD - PEXVDD
> 
> If you are missing some of the benchmarks, just leave them out.


Bringing this back up. If there is something else i should add to the charts let me know. Strong Island and i will work together to get this charts up on the first page.

The carts will do 2 things.

- I will sort each benchmark by either core clock or mem clock (or what do people think?) that way we will have an internal competition between the classy users.
- If as many people as possible post their results we will get a good idea on the average clocks of these cards.

Either way, people start posting your results using the format i posted and i will get starting updating the results.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> How is it possible to totally disagree when we have users well below that in this thread as well?
> 
> You should at least let me whine about it more without disagreeing with me. LOL.


Oh I totally agree with you in your case. I was just respectfully disagreeing that a lot of users are getting this result. My really bad classified boosted out of the box with only raising power and temp sliders to 1241. Far cry 3 stable 1350 with 1.35v and benching well over 1400 in most benchmarks. My good card blows that card away. I really feel bad that you are having a bad experience but after watching this entire thread I would have to say you are in the minority.

But that being said complain all you want. I would probably be whining like crazy. I'm sorry your experience isn't good. Maybe you could sell it and try another one because I could make a case that the classified's are the best cards of this year and in my opinion won this round.

Also I must add there is something really fun about these cards. I guess it's the unlocked voltage. I had a couple different 680's and 3 different titans and none of them gave me the same feeling as I get when benching the classified. With my 680's and titans I found my max oc in like 10min. it was so boring.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yep. Besides the crudy ram some of us got, I am a Classy guy.


You lend me 65 mhz core and I'll lend you 300 memory!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Oh I totally agree with you in your case. I was just respectfully disagreeing that a lot of users are getting this result. My really bad classified boosted out of the box with only raising power and temp sliders to 1241. Far cry 3 stable 1350 with 1.35v and benching well over 1400 in most benchmarks. My good card blows that card away. I really feel bad that you are having a bad experience but after watching this entire thread I would have to say you are in the minority.
> 
> But that being said complain all you want. I would probably be whining like crazy. I'm sorry your experience isn't good. Maybe you could sell it and try another one because I could make a case that the classified's are the best cards of this year and in my opinion won this round.
> 
> Also I must add there is something really fun about these cards. I guess it's the unlocked voltage. I had a couple different 680's and 3 different titans and none of them gave me the same feeling as I get when benching the classified. With my 680's and titans I found my max oc in like 10min. it was so boring.


As much as I won the silicon lottery with the HOF, I lost with the Classy. But I like every other thing about the Classy. The cooler works better and is quite a bit more silent than the HOF. I just need to get the gk110 out of my HOF and into the Classy body. I'm pretty sure it would be over 1400 mhz with the 1.35 volts easily.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Bringing this back up. If there is something else i should add to the charts let me know. Strong Island and i will work together to get this charts up on the first page.
> 
> The carts will do 2 things.
> 
> - I will sort each benchmark by either core clock or mem clock (or what do people think?) that way we will have an internal competition between the classy users.
> - If as many people as possible post their results we will get a good idea on the average clocks of these cards.
> 
> Either way, people start posting your results using the format i posted and i will get starting updating the results.


If you want to have an OC competition based on highest core or memory clocks than sorting on core clock or mem clock is fine. But if you want to track the highest scores than you might want to rank based on benchmark score since it's a combination of other factors of which core/mem clocks contribute, but not always the highest clocks will achieve the highest scores.







.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> As much as I won the silicon lottery with the HOF, I lost with the Classy. But I like every other thing about the Classy. The cooler works better and is quite a bit more silent than the HOF. I just need to get the gk110 out of my HOF and into the Classy body. I'm pretty sure it would be over 1400 mhz with the 1.35 volts easily.


At least yours will boost at all I got a card that has to be rma it artifacts at stock clock and voltage. Will be without my card for roughly 2 weeks.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> As much as I won the silicon lottery with the HOF, I lost with the Classy. But I like every other thing about the Classy. The cooler works better and is quite a bit more silent than the HOF. I just need to get the gk110 out of my HOF and into the Classy body. I'm pretty sure it would be over 1400 mhz with the 1.35 volts easily.


Based on what you bought your Classy will give you higher OC scores than your HOF. It's really what your card is capable of as purchased and it really doesn't make sense to say "I'm pretty sure it would be over 1400mhz with the 1.35 volts easily" because the retail HOF was not intended for more volts except maybe when using more exotic LN2 setups. The max for your HOF is 1.2121v, but not the Classy which has the custom vrm and additional caps on the pcb to allow it core volts up to 1.5v and additional volts for memory and pci-e. It's one of the reasons why their are very few HOF benchmark scores posted buy forum members in the benchmark section.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Based on what you bought your Classy will give you higher OC scores than your HOF. It's really what your card is capable of as purchased and it really doesn't make sense to say "I'm pretty sure it would be over 1400mhz with the 1.35 volts easily" because the retail HOF was not intended for more volts except maybe when using more exotic LN2 setups. The max for your HOF is 1.2121v, but not the Classy which has the custom vrm and additional caps on the pcb to allow it core volts up to 1.5v and additional volts for memory and pci-e. It's one of the reasons why their are very few HOF benchmark scores posted buy forum members in the benchmark section.


The HOF was supposed to come with an add on external power supply module for LN2 overclocking.

http://wccftech.com/galaxy-geforce-gtx-780-hof-edition-gpu/

And the afterburner mod works to 1.3v with the HOF. I've run 1371 mhz with only 1.25v but the cooler cannot keep up.

I'm well aware the Classy is "supposed" to be the better card, that's why I bought it. But with the two examples I have, it's not.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The HOF was supposed to come with an add on external power supply module for LN2 overclocking.
> 
> http://wccftech.com/galaxy-geforce-gtx-780-hof-edition-gpu/
> 
> And the afterburner mod works to 1.3v with the HOF. I've run 1371 mhz with only 1.25v but the cooler cannot keep up.
> 
> I'm well aware the Classy is "supposed" to be the better card, that's why I bought it. But with the two examples I have, it's not.


I think you are talking about highest clock and I'm talking about highest benchmark score. I do not doubt you can get higher clocks on your HOF at 1.212v, but that is the max the card can do without breaking your warranty when pushed to 1.3v.

See which card gets you the highest score -- you have access to the classy software tool so should be able to apply 3 different voltages. Evga also has a EPower board you can use with the Classy (based on what JacobF said), but no one here has tried it. The software tool is nice but the EvBot really takes the card to the level it was intended for.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> You lend me 65 mhz core and I'll lend you 300 memory!


I wish. That would be great!

Out of curiousity what is ASIC on your HOF and Classy?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Bringing this back up. If there is something else i should add to the charts let me know. Strong Island and i will work together to get this charts up on the first page.
> 
> The carts will do 2 things.
> 
> - I will sort each benchmark by either core clock or mem clock (or what do people think?) that way we will have an internal competition between the classy users.
> - If as many people as possible post their results we will get a good idea on the average clocks of these cards.
> 
> Either way, people start posting your results using the format i posted and i will get starting updating the results.


I would go clock based to take different cpus out of the equation for scores, although include the scores, so guys can look at someone with the same gpu clocks & get an idea of the score difference with other cpus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The HOF was supposed to come with an add on external power supply module for LN2 overclocking.
> 
> http://wccftech.com/galaxy-geforce-gtx-780-hof-edition-gpu/
> 
> And the afterburner mod works to 1.3v with the HOF. I've run 1371 mhz with only 1.25v but the cooler cannot keep up.
> 
> I'm well aware the Classy is "supposed" to be the better card, that's why I bought it. But with the two examples I have, it's not.


I thought it would be cool if they included the zombie board, but like 99% of the buyers would never use it, so can see why they didn't ship with.
For the cards, gpus are a silicon lottery like cpus. Guys bin gpus for the better clockers as well, sucks to lose the silicon lottery but it happens to everyone at some point if they buy enough gear.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I wish. That would be great!
> 
> Out of curiousity what is ASIC on your HOF and Classy?


83.1% for the Classy. Don't think I've checked the HOF actually.

My Titan was 74%, my 7970 ghz was 64% and my 670 FTW was 100%.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I can only run Valley at 1241 MHz @ 1.218v. I can hit 1306 MHz with 1.35v and a bit of artifacts.
> 
> It's ironic that before I bought my Classy, I commented that 1241 MHz seemed to be what a lot of them are hitting in this thread. I must have jinxed myself. LOL.


Don't worry brudda, my first Classy was worse than that. Needed 1.31 for 1241 with asic 78% and wouldn't go higher even at 1.35. Sent it for RMA because of a noisy fan and got a new one back. This one does 1241 at 1.21V with asic 65%. My second one for SLI only does 1228 with 1.21V with asic 79%. So that's what they both run at. One does 600 mem other 800. Mem doesn't really make a difference in games so I just set them to 500 for stability.


----------



## szeged

any confirmation if neweggs current stock of classifieds are using samsung memory? building a new rig with two classifieds in them for a friend, wanted to know if it would be worth it to buy from the egg or go straight to evga/amazon.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> any confirmation if neweggs current stock of classifieds are using samsung memory? building a new rig with two classifieds in them for a friend, wanted to know if it would be worth it to buy from the egg or go straight to evga/amazon.


I was following that before buying as well. A couple people posted in this thread that they just got Classys from the egg and had a great memory oc.

I got mine from memoryexpress because it was $30 cheaper than the egg. Mine does 650 memory.


----------



## szeged

if only i could get ahold of some samsung memory chips id solder them on myself


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I think you are talking about highest clock and I'm talking about highest benchmark score. I do not doubt you can get higher clocks on your HOF at 1.212v, but that is the max the card can do without breaking your warranty when pushed to 1.3v.
> 
> See which card gets you the highest score -- you have access to the classy software tool so should be able to apply 3 different voltages. Evga also has a EPower board you can use with the Classy (based on what JacobF said), but no one here has tried it. The software tool is nice but the EvBot really takes the card to the level it was intended for.


That's what is so great about the classified. There is no need to use the epower board. I think the epower board is basically our classified's power section sold by itself. So we already basically have a epower board included with the classified. I'm sure there is more to it than that but I don't think there would be a point of soldering on a epower board to a classified. I think it's made for cards like a titan that have a weaker power section but would really benefit from extra volts. I could be totally wrong but the epower board even looks like our pcb. I think it was based off of a 680 classified power section.


----------



## strong island 1

dup


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That's what is so great about the classified. There is no need to use the epower board. I think the epower board is basically our classified's power section sold by itself. So we already basically have a epower board included with the classified. I'm sure there is more to it than that but I don't think there would be a point of soldering on a epower board to a classified. I think it's made for cards like a titan that have a weaker power section but would really benefit from extra volts. I could be totally wrong but the epower board even looks like our pcb. I think it was based off of a 680 classified power section.


99% sure youre right about this, i spent like 20 minutes staring at the e power board and the 780 and 680 classifieds power section, looks like an exact copy if you take off the included heatsinks.

Titans should all come with a free e power board imo


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 99% sure youre right about this, i spent like 20 minutes staring at the e power board and the 780 and 680 classifieds power section, looks like an exact copy if you take off the included heatsinks.
> 
> Titans should all come with a free e power board imo


for the price they really should have. it makes me sick to think how much I spent on those. i had to buy the signature editions like an idiot. Then I go an sell them before the mod came out.


----------



## szeged

every time i see the titans vrm section side by side with a classifieds i get a little sad









that sucks you sold your titans right before the 1.3v mod lol

also those signature edition cards are a joke lol, $50 more for a mousepad and shirt that ill never use


----------



## Blindsay

Is there a way to tell what chips mine has without pulling the cooler off?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Is there a way to tell what chips mine has without pulling the cooler off?


im sorry....that information is.....classified









but really, no there isnt, you have to take the cooler off.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im sorry....that information is.....classified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but really, no there isnt, you have to take the cooler off.


Guess ill find out when I get my waterblock for it lol. Waiting on ek to release their block for it


----------



## szeged

yeah i want EK blocks for the classifieds, the hydro copper blocks cooling on the vrm is dissapointing to say the least.

and heres why



idk about you but that water channel doesnt look connected to the vrm section to me









passive cooled vrms on a card like this is a no no.


----------



## Cial00

Boom: http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-327-23-whql-drivers-released#disqus_thread


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Boom: http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-327-23-whql-drivers-released#disqus_thread











http://www.overclock.net/t/1427849/nvidia-327-23-whql


----------



## szeged

finally a proper block for this beast.


----------



## Z0eff

I'm starting to get too impatient for EK's waterblock now, looks like BF4's open beta starts before they release the classy WB.

Which universal GPU block would be recommended for the 780 classy? Preferrably a koolance one.


----------



## szeged

ive never used a universal block, but if their uni's are anything like their full cover blocks, EK probably has top notch ones.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> Boom: http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-327-23-whql-drivers-released#disqus_thread


New drivers are running smooth on my end. I think is time to move on and keep the 316 and 326.01 as a backup drivers.

I was going to post it but I just overslept last night right in my chair.

Ps: can't move my neck well today, bad chair


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally a proper block for this beast.


Their website originally said late September, sounds like it got pushed back a bit


----------



## DuraN1

Yes got pushed back a bit. BUT, I saw they made a backplate for their JetStream/Gainward custom block, so hoping there is one for the Classy block aswell


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah i want EK blocks for the classifieds, the hydro copper blocks cooling on the vrm is dissapointing to say the least.
> 
> and heres why
> 
> 
> 
> idk about you but that water channel doesnt look connected to the vrm section to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> passive cooled vrms on a card like this is a no no.


What card is this block for?, it doesn't quit look like the 780 Classified block, I may have to remove one of mine to check myself, still the VRM section of my cards get very warm regardless if they are connected or not


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> What card is this block for?, it doesn't quit look like the 780 Classified block, I may have to remove one of mine to check myself, still the VRM section of my cards get very warm regardless if they are connected or not


its for the 680 classified, the overall design remained the same, they just changed the actual dimensions of the block to fit the 780.


----------



## iTzHughie

I've been thinking of making the switch to Nvidia and picking up a 780, I've researched the MSi Lightning and 90% of buyers seem disappointed so I've made up my mind on this card. Now here are my two questions for you brilliant men









1) I'm not super sensitive about omega super awesome clocks, if it can do 1200 at least, then I'm satisfied. So I ask...What is the success rate on these cards getting 1200Mhz core right out of the box with the highest voltage I can get from a stock bios?

2) I've seen you all talking about this thing called EVbot, so I looked it up. Whats the point of paying $50 for a hardware overclock/overvolt when you can do it via software? I mean, if particular card hits it's limit at say...1300Mhz core via software clock, won't you get the same result using that EVbot also?

Thanks. (please explain so I can understand clearly, prepare to be repped).


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> I've been thinking of making the switch to Nvidia and picking up a 780, I've researched the MSi Lightning and 90% of buyers seem disappointed so I've made up my mind on this card. Now here are my two questions for you brilliant men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I'm not super sensitive about omega super awesome clocks, if it can do 1200 at least, then I'm satisfied. So I ask...What is the success rate on these cards getting 1200Mhz core right out of the box with the highest voltage I can get from a stock bios?
> 
> 2) I've seen you all talking about this thing called EVbot, so I looked it up. Whats the point of paying $50 for a hardware overclock/overvolt when you can do it via software? I mean, if particular card hits it's limit at say...1300Mhz core via software clock, won't you get the same result using that EVbot also?
> 
> Thanks. (please explain so I can understand clearly, prepare to be repped).


It's the evga classified that has the ev bot.

I'm getting 1241 MHz on stock volts and I'm on the lower end of overclocks compared to others.

The Classy can go 1.187 on stock volts. 1.218v on modified bios. 1.35 with the classified software tool and 1.50 with evbot.

I can get slightly higher than 1241 MHz with more voltage but not much higher. Not even enough to justify putting the extra wear on the card.

I'd say the success rate of 1200 MHz out of the box is probably very close to 100%.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> I've been thinking of making the switch to Nvidia and picking up a 780, I've researched the MSi Lightning and 90% of buyers seem disappointed so I've made up my mind on this card. Now here are my two questions for you brilliant men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I'm not super sensitive about omega super awesome clocks, if it can do 1200 at least, then I'm satisfied. So I ask...What is the success rate on these cards getting 1200Mhz core right out of the box with the highest voltage I can get from a stock bios?
> 
> 2) I've seen you all talking about this thing called EVbot, so I looked it up. Whats the point of paying $50 for a hardware overclock/overvolt when you can do it via software? I mean, if particular card hits it's limit at say...1300Mhz core via software clock, won't you get the same result using that EVbot also?
> 
> Thanks. (please explain so I can understand clearly, prepare to be repped).


about 99% of classifieds can hit 1200+ very easily, the ones that cant are in the very small minority, and just got garbage luck with the silicon lottery, hell even most reference model 780s can do 1200+ fairly easily.

The EvBot gives dynamic voltage control, you can change voltages on the fly while benchmarking/gaming(idk why youd use it during gaming lol), if you think your card needs more volts to get past a certain point mid benchmark, evbots got you covered. Also the software only goes to a certain point on voltages, the evbot can range much, much higher.

basically if you want this card for just gaming, you will most likely hit 1200+ stable in gaming, without the need for buying the evbot, that is more for extreme overclockers really.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> I've been thinking of making the switch to Nvidia and picking up a 780, I've researched the MSi Lightning and 90% of buyers seem disappointed so I've made up my mind on this card. Now here are my two questions for you brilliant men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I'm not super sensitive about omega super awesome clocks, if it can do 1200 at least, then I'm satisfied. So I ask...What is the success rate on these cards getting 1200Mhz core right out of the box with the highest voltage I can get from a stock bios?
> 
> 2) I've seen you all talking about this thing called EVbot, so I looked it up. Whats the point of paying $50 for a hardware overclock/overvolt when you can do it via software? I mean, if particular card hits it's limit at say...1300Mhz core via software clock, won't you get the same result using that EVbot also?
> 
> Thanks. (please explain so I can understand clearly, prepare to be repped).


Software only goes to 1.35v. Evbot goes up to 1.5v. Evbot made a big difference for me. Plus it's at a hardware level so a restart doesn't reset voltages. Also evbot has a setting the software doesn't for extreme ocp.

My 68% asic classified which is very poor compared to my second card boosted to 1241mhz out of the box with no voltage adjustment. if you are will to raise voltage i think I could almost guarentee you could hit over 1200mhz.

I also like the profiles on the evbot. I have one for extreme benching and one for gaming. One click of the button and all voltages are set.

Also hopefully evga will continue using evbot for future classified's. So you might be able to use it for a long time. Also it can be used with multiple cards at once so it's not like an extra $50 for each card. I use it with 2 cards so it really was only $25 a piece for each card.


----------



## iTzHughie

Thanks you Mgc, Szged and Strong. That's all I needed to know. rep.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> What card is this block for?, it doesn't quit look like the 780 Classified block, I may have to remove one of mine to check myself, still the VRM section of my cards get very warm regardless if they are connected or not


ya my vrm section gets crazy hot. Even if it is connected to the main water channel it doesn't work that well. This has been the only thing I have been disappointed with the classified about. Also the overall fit and finish of the block is just not right.

I hope our EK blocks don't look like the one pictured above. I hate that look. I really like understated like the ek titan xxl block and backplate, and a clear version.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Thanks you Mgc, Szged and Strong. That's all I needed to know. rep.


The Lighting seems like a gigantic let down considering the extra price, so the Classified is the card to get. Good luck on the silicon and memory lottery!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya my vrm section gets crazy hot. Even if it is connected to the main water channel it doesn't work that well. This has been the only thing I have been disappointed with the classified about. Also the overall fit and finish of the block is just not right.
> 
> I hope our EK blocks don't look like the one pictured above. I hate that look. I really like understated like the ek titan xxl block and backplate, and a clear version.


they are not going to be full length unfortunately, i talked to EK last night about it. They will cover up to the vrms, but since the card is pretty wide, they arent doing an XXL block like the titans, because they cant guarantee that the plexi wouldnt bend the card. Either way, its gonna be an improvement over these awful swiftech blocks.


----------



## illuz

Hell aslong as the cooling is there I'm sold, 1400MHz+ gaming stable anyone?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illuz*
> 
> Hell aslong as the cooling is there I'm sold, 1400MHz+ gaming stable anyone?


exactly lol, the vrms on this card dont deserve to be passively cooled, i dont know what the hell they were thinking when they made that block.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> they are not going to be full length unfortunately, i talked to EK last night about it. They will cover up to the vrms, but since the card is pretty wide, they arent doing an XXL block like the titans, because they cant guarantee that the plexi wouldnt bend the card. Either way, its gonna be an improvement over these awful swiftech blocks.


Dang it. I was hoping for the titan xxl style block. Oh well. Better cooling = me buying. Function over form I guess.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Dang it. I was hoping for the titan xxl style block. Oh well. Better cooling = me buying. Function over form I guess.


yeah i was hoping for the xxl block aswell on the classified, but their reasoning is more than enough for me to give them the thumbs up on why theyre doing it how they do. I cant wait to properly cool the vrms on the classifieds.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah i was hoping for the xxl block aswell on the classified, but their reasoning is more than enough for me to give them the thumbs up on why theyre doing it how they do. I cant wait to properly cool the vrms on the classifieds.


I would think that a thicker backplate would fix that.


----------



## illuz

Valley score here:

[email protected]
8gb 2222 9-10-10-21-88-1T
780 Classified @ 1359/3305
Score 3091


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illuz*
> 
> Valley score here:
> 
> [email protected]
> 8gb 2222 9-10-10-21-88-1T
> 780 Classified @ 1359/3305
> Score 3091


Are you getting a lot of throttling? I copied your memory oc and ran at 1254 mhz, no tweaks, and got the same fps and score.


----------



## illuz

I know, I don't know why my card is under performing. I'm running skynets bios and shouldn't be throttling at all, 130% power target and it's nowhere near the temp limit. I'll have a loolook at it later as I'm out at the moment


----------



## Eggy88

@Strong: Check your PM mate


----------



## szeged

so has anyone figured out a way to cover up these god awful white led's without voiding the warranty yet.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so has anyone figured out a way to cover up these god awful white led's without voiding the warranty yet.


They don't bother me but a black sharpie marker could be used to dot the top of the led's and filter out some of the light. Can't see any issues with warranty like that as it simply cannot hurt anything.


----------



## szeged

i wish replacing them with red or just removing them completely didnt void warranty on it, ive been staring at my soldering iron wondering if i should go for it or not lol.


----------



## jink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i wish replacing them with red or just removing them completely didnt void warranty on it, ive been staring at my soldering iron wondering if i should go for it or not lol.


You could try dimming them with a smoked plastic material such as Light Dims: http://www.lightdims.com/ I use them with my home theater gear. It should wrap around the LEDs without a problem.


----------



## illuz

Electrical tape?


----------



## szeged

im trying to make it look not ghetto







, i did put tape over it though when i first got them because my test bench had them facing directly into my face and i couldnt simply move the bench looked awful lol.


----------



## mcg75

Guys, are any of you having issues with fan noise on the 780 Classy?

I'm fine up to about 65% and then I get an additional sound with normal fan whoosh that basically sounds like a pulsating vibration noise or a wobbly fan but both fans are tight. Sound will continue up to about 85% and then goes away.

Problem is all my gaming resides in that 65-85% area.


----------



## illuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Guys, are any of you having issues with fan noise on the 780 Classy?
> 
> I'm fine up to about 65% and then I get an additional sound with normal fan whoosh that basically sounds like a pulsating vibration noise or a wobbly fan but both fans are tight. Sound will continue up to about 85% and then goes away.
> 
> Problem is all my gaming resides in that 65-85% area.


I do know what you mean, I get that noise too. But honestly I barely hear this fan over my case fans it doesn't bother me. I know another person who's noticed this pulsing noise


----------



## SeekerZA

During Gaming my fan goes around 95% fan speed most of the time. 100% fan speed after 72degrees.

My Fan Profile:


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illuz*
> 
> I do know what you mean, I get that noise too. But honestly I barely hear this fan over my case fans it doesn't bother me. I know another person who's noticed this pulsing noise


I'd like to determine if it's normal for this cooler or not. If it is then I'll come up with a way to deal with it. If not, I can still return my card for another.


----------



## Eggy88

New personal best. Still on air.



1424 / 1680Mhz | 1.36v | 1.67v | 1.114v |


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> New personal best. Still on air.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1424 / 1680Mhz | 1.36v | 1.67v | 1.114v |


I still have 1.2 more than yuo on valley







79.9







on my 780 1372mhz /580M @ 1.35v


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I still have 1.2 more than yuo on valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 79.9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my 780 1372mhz /580M @ 1.35v


Yeah, my mem sucks so can't do much more until i get a block.


----------



## sticks435

Hey guys I need some advice on whether to sell my current card and buy another one in hopes of getting a better overclocker. Currently my card is game stable in Far Cry 3 at 1280, but takes 1.318 - 1.32 volts to get there. No mater how much voltage i put through it I can't get it to go any higher without crashing. I'm debating whether to wait for the EK blocks and sell my Hydrocopper one too. Just seems like I lost the lottery on this one.


----------



## szeged

ill be getting EK blocks as soon as theyre available, the hydro coppers are for looks really, not performance.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i got my first two classifieds near 1400 without an evbot D: lucky or...
> 
> 
> 
> You're not lucky ... you know how to OC with 3 voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hexus review also infers that it's not just a matter of pushing all three voltages as high as you can because that will not give you the highest OC. Maybe if you have just one voltage (Lightening & HOF) you have no choice and is much easier. But most of us (as in the review) achieved our highest OC's after hours of changing 3 voltage settings and lowering others voltages to get our highest OC's.
Click to expand...

Back again.

I've noticed you and "Strong" commenting on the fact that the max volts does not mean max o/c. I know from my cpu escapades that this is true but I was wondering if there is a different type of sweet spot with these Classys? If I go below 1.39v NVVDD on my EVBot my o/c drops but I can go all the way to 1.5v and not see much if any improvement. Is this 3.9v my sweet spot or do I need to add some arbitrary bit extra?

I was concerned about this because I seem to............... carefully..........get my cpu up to about 5.2 on H2O and then slowly adjust my H2O Classys (Hydro copper blocks) up with NVVDD, FBVDD etc. and I seem to get my max o/c of about +325 core and +900 memory and satisfy myself that I've reached my max. But, as we all know, I must just try a bit extra core/mem along with a bit extra volts. For some reason, after an o/c failure, my +325 core and +900mem also fail whatever the EVBot settings. I can get back to them eventually but my bench scores always remain 0.5% to 1% lower. If I power down and return later this scenario repeats.

I realise that I'm not providing exact values here but my concern is that I'm getting throttling, even though my temps never go above 36 degs on both cards................ I'm using EVGA PrecX for the clocks, and when I check the graphs nothing seems to be throttling at all.

Help!


----------



## Eggy88

The card likes cold that is sure. Opened the window and lowered the room temp down to 15c last night and was able to go from 1398Mhz to 1424Mhz on the core with the same voltage. (The card was running 10c colder then it used to). The card is good up to ~78c and then it explodes in a artifact mayhem, usually crashes ~85c.

It also draws a lot less power when the temps are lower:

1.36v @ 85c = 109% PT
1.37v @ 75c = 98% PT


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Guys, are any of you having issues with fan noise on the 780 Classy?
> 
> I'm fine up to about 65% and then I get an additional sound with normal fan whoosh that basically sounds like a pulsating vibration noise or a wobbly fan but both fans are tight. Sound will continue up to about 85% and then goes away.
> 
> Problem is all my gaming resides in that 65-85% area.


My cooler did that as well. Annoying as hell. Glad I went with this AIO water cooler. No more fan noise. Yay!



[email protected] 4625 | GPU/MEM -1410/3370 | NVVDD - 1.3375 | FBVDD - 1.6 | PEXVDD - 1.114


----------



## Ovrclck

Here's my first run since installing the card.



unlike afterburner. Is there a setting to show current overclock mhz without having to tax gpu or run gpu-z? Precision-x is a bit new to me..other than that. This card is amazing! I came from a 580 3GB


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Back again.
> 
> I've noticed you and "Strong" commenting on the fact that the max volts does not mean max o/c. I know from my cpu escapades that this is true but I was wondering if there is a different type of sweet spot with these Classys? If I go below 1.39v NVVDD on my EVBot my o/c drops but I can go all the way to 1.5v and not see much if any improvement. Is this 3.9v my sweet spot or do I need to add some arbitrary bit extra?
> 
> I was concerned about this because I seem to............... carefully..........get my cpu up to about 5.2 on H2O and then slowly adjust my H2O Classys (Hydro copper blocks) up with NVVDD, FBVDD etc. and I seem to get my max o/c of about +325 core and +900 memory and satisfy myself that I've reached my max. But, as we all know, I must just try a bit extra core/mem along with a bit extra volts. For some reason, after an o/c failure, my +325 core and +900mem also fail whatever the EVBot settings. I can get back to them eventually but my bench scores always remain 0.5% to 1% lower. If I power down and return later this scenario repeats.
> 
> I realise that I'm not providing exact values here but my concern is that I'm getting throttling, even though my temps never go above 36 degs on both cards................ I'm using EVGA PrecX for the clocks, and when I check the graphs nothing seems to be throttling at all.
> 
> Help!


I think consistency is a problem everyone has especially with "suicide runs". Those are excellent clocks you have, but if "staying power" is your problem then you might consider your power supply if you have both high clocks for your CPU and GPU. My guess is if you lower you CPU OC you probably will have more consistency with your GPU OC. I noticed a lot people in the benchmarks section are starting to feel their Power Supply may not be providing sufficient volts even though they are using really good 1200+ units. I also remember the KingPin's Classy photos showing multiple power supplies during that run, so there may be something there. Also in the Hexus review he mentioned his "Classy" was pulling about 100 more watts than a Titan when OC'd. I haven't had a look at your signature but it's one area to think about. Even though I have a Corsair 1200, I was looking at a 1500 and see if there was any change in having consistent runs at high CPU and GPU clocks, and maybe have try both to see if stability increases.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Here's my first run since installing the card.
> 
> 
> 
> unlike afterburner. Is there a setting to show current overclock mhz without having to tax gpu or run gpu-z? Precision-x is a bit new to me..other than that. This card is amazing! I came from a 580 3GB


Thats one beast of a card you have there. What clock are you running at ? I usually just run the gpu-z and see the max clocks.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Here's my first run since installing the card.
> 
> 
> 
> unlike afterburner. Is there a setting to show current overclock mhz without having to tax gpu or run gpu-z? Precision-x is a bit new to me..other than that. This card is amazing! I came from a 580 3GB


Very nice score!







.... When running Valley make sure you use the F12 key to make screen shot.
Also make sure you use the Extreme HD preset (noticed you are running on Ultra).


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Very nice score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... When running Valley make sure you use the F12 key to make screen shot.
> Also make sure you use the Extreme HD preset (noticed you are running on Ultra).


I did not see that, not sure how much it effects the score.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Thats one beast of a card you have there. What clock are you running at ? I usually just run the gpu-z and see the max clocks.


Thanks! I just have a mild overclock 1113mhz on stock volts 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Very nice score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... When running Valley make sure you use the F12 key to make screen shot.
> Also make sure you use the Extreme HD preset (noticed you are running on Ultra).


I appreciate it! I guess I missed the Extreme HD. I'll try that next.

Edit* Valley crashed using Extreme HD lol, up the volts?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Thanks! I just have a mild overclock 1113mhz on stock volts
> I appreciate it! I guess I missed the Extreme HD. I'll try that next.
> 
> Edit* Valley crashed using Extreme HD lol, up the volts?


Yeah i guess the Extreme HD makes a large difference. What voltage are you running at?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Yeah i guess the Extreme HD makes a large difference. What voltage are you running at?


Just the defaults


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'd like to determine if it's normal for this cooler or not. If it is then I'll come up with a way to deal with it. If not, I can still return my card for another.


Sadly it's normal. My first card was super loud and I sent it back, the replacement is dead silent. My new card for SLI makes the noise but not as bad as the first one.


----------



## Ovrclck

Is my overclock not stable when it down clocks to default mhz when running Valley extreme HD? I have my offset set to +150 for example yet gpu z is showing 993mhz once Valley is ran. Most likely huh? It's been a while since I've overclocked my gpu.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I think consistency is a problem everyone has especially with "suicide runs". Those are excellent clocks you have, but if "staying power" is your problem then you might consider your power supply if you have both high clocks for your CPU and GPU. My guess is if you lower you CPU OC you probably will have more consistency with your GPU OC. I noticed a lot people in the benchmarks section are starting to feel their Power Supply may not be providing sufficient volts even though they are using really good 1200+ units. I also remember the KingPin's Classy photos showing multiple power supplies during that run, so there may be something there. Also in the Hexus review he mentioned his "Classy" was pulling about 100 more watts than a Titan when OC'd. I haven't had a look at your signature but it's one area to think about. Even though I have a Corsair 1200, I was looking at a 1500 and see if there was any change in having consistent runs at high CPU and GPU clocks, and maybe have try both to see if stability increases.


Many thanx for this. I'm using a Corsair 1200 as well. Maybe i'll try a 1500 I've got tucked away . .................Or do the old mbd plug trick and hook up two together.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Just curious, how is the overvolting software? Does it work the same for the GTX 770 classy too?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Just curious, how is the overvolting software? Does it work the same for the GTX 770 classy too?


Should. I think only difference for the 770 Classified is no EVBOT port.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Here's my first run since installing the card.
> 
> 
> 
> unlike afterburner. Is there a setting to show current overclock mhz without having to tax gpu or run gpu-z? Precision-x is a bit new to me..other than that. This card is amazing! I came from a 580 3GB


That run was @ 1920x1200???

yeeks that is a CRAZY card!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> That run was @ 1920x1200???
> 
> yeeks that is a CRAZY card!


he needs to put it on the extreme HD preset :x


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> That run was @ 1920x1200???
> 
> yeeks that is a CRAZY card!


That is not a crazy score because he did not use extreme preset. Extreme preset will tank that score.


----------



## pilotter

very ashamed but need to ask....








I have a corsair AX860I and this has different PCI-E power cables





which should I use on my 78o GTX classified, the two on the left, or the 1 ( double ) on the right ( on the first and second pic )

However the double or single use different pin out.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That is not a crazy score because he did not use extreme preset. Extreme preset will tank that score.


You're correct! Sorry about that guys. Extreme HD did tank that score and then some









I've been slowly working my way up. So far with modded bios, I'm at 1251mhz at 1.25V


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilotter*
> 
> very ashamed but need to ask....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a corsair AX860I and this has different PCI-E power cables
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> [/SPOILER
> 
> which should I use on my 78o GTX classified, the two on the left, or the 1 ( double ) on the right ( on the first and second pic )
> 
> However the double or single use different pin out.


If it were me. I'd go with the left.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> You're correct! Sorry about that guys. Extreme HD did tank that score and then some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been slowly working my way up. So far with modded bios, I'm at 1251mhz at 1.25V


It's cool, but man that freaked me out for a second, once you break 90fps every fps is so tough to get. If you look at the Valley single card scores you will realize why that score would be a huge deal. I am sure though that I didn't happen to find the best card for Valley. I bet the more people buying cards we will see a score like that.

Like people were just saying I am really excited for the winter. We have all been benching these cards in the middle of summer and we had some hot days. I'm going to completely freeze my room out.


----------



## pilotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> If it were me. I'd go with the left.


thanks BGKris, can you tell me the difference?


----------



## illuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> It's cool, but man that freaked me out for a second, once you break 90fps every fps is so tough to get. If you look at the Valley single card scores you will realize why that score would be a huge deal. I am sure though that I didn't happen to find the best card for Valley. I bet the more people buying cards we will see a score like that.
> 
> Like people were just saying I am really excited for the winter. We have all been benching these cards in the middle of summer and we had some hot days. I'm going to completely freeze my room out.


Haha I can't wait, some days it's in the minus figures here. Saw - 11c outside last year, perfect benching weather


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilotter*
> 
> thanks BGKris, can you tell me the difference?


I believe the one on the right; the power is split? I could be wrong. I don't remember off hand. I'm sure someone can better answer this for you better than I can.


----------



## szeged

yeah i cant wait for winter here in florida so i can bench at a whopping 80 degrees! itll be so cold! zzz


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilotter*
> 
> very ashamed but need to ask....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a corsair AX860I and this has different PCI-E power cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which should I use on my 78o GTX classified, the two on the left, or the 1 ( double ) on the right ( on the first and second pic )
> 
> However the double or single use different pin out.


do not use a double one cable per plug... This card overclocked can pull some amps so you do not want to load that much on one cable!









and i dont think its wired the same on both ends so make sure you plug the end that say AX860 in at psu!


----------



## szeged

i wouldnt use the double ended ones based on how hideous they look anyways


----------



## pilotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> do not use a double one cable per plug... This card overclocked can pull some amps so you do not want to load that much on one cable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i dont think its wired the same on both ends so make sure you plug the end that say AX860 in at psu!


both ends are for the AX860 psu 1 is the double, and the other single psu plug


----------



## Blindsay

IIRC when I had my AX850, the single 8 PIN was actually an 8 PIN EPS connector (if you had a mobo that required 2)


----------



## Eggy88

The AX860i has a single 12v rail rated to 71.6A (859W), so on the rail side there is no problem in loading it all on one cable. That being said these cards can pull some serious power so it might be smart to divide that over two cables. Then again i have the AX860 and i've been running the split cable from day one and have not had any problems even @ 1.37v (110% PT) I might switch over to two cables when i get the block and start loading the cards up towards 1.5v


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> You're correct! Sorry about that guys. Extreme HD did tank that score and then some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been slowly working my way up. So far with modded bios, I'm at 1251mhz at 1.25V


Sorry if I came off harsh. Valley scores like that can really throw people for a loop when they see them especially if they are new to Valley. If you get 90 plus fps in Valley extreme preset, you are running some insane clock speeds!

Keep up the good work and welcome to the club!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah i cant wait for winter here in florida so i can bench at a whopping 80 degrees! itll be so cold! zzz


Tell me about it. I live about 90 miles from Tallahassee (just got back from there about 30 minutes ago.







) and our low last year during winter was a whopping 35F! Most of the time it is 80F+ and humid as h311!


----------



## coolhandluke41

this might be to late to ask ,but this is for some of the SLI owners that actually pushed 2x780 ,will 1000W Gold PSU be enough ?


----------



## Ovrclck

Just got home from work and decided to do a baby suicide run using skyn3t's rev2 bios.



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bgc8r/

Can I join this awesome group?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Just got home from work and decided to do a baby suicide run using skyn3t's rev2 bios.


Dude, running that kind of voltage to get such a mediocre score isn't worth it by a long shot.

For longevity, I wouldn't run more than 1.25v.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That is not a crazy score because he did not use extreme preset. Extreme preset will tank that score.


Totally missed that


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this might be to late to ask ,but this is for some of the SLI owners that actually pushed 2x780 ,will 1000W Gold PSU be enough ?


I doubt it to be honest.

Ill check my power draw when I get home but I believe its over 1000w. And that is with the cards around the 1300mhz mark.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Dude, running that kind of voltage to get such a mediocre score isn't worth it by a long shot.
> 
> For longevity, I wouldn't run more than 1.25v.


I already down clocked my volts to 1.25. I was just curios to see what the card can do.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I already down clocked my volts to 1.25. I was just curios to see what the card can do.


1.35 should net you way more than those clocks. Try +300 Core & memory with those volts and see whats up.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> 1.35 should net you way more than those clocks. Try +300 Core & memory with those volts and see whats up.


I'll give that a try tonight. Thanks


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Sorry if I came off harsh. Valley scores like that can really throw people for a loop when they see them especially if they are new to Valley. If you get 90 plus fps in Valley extreme preset, you are running some insane clock speeds!
> 
> Keep up the good work and welcome to the club!


No worries! Thanks!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> 1.35 should net you way more than those clocks. Try +300 Core & memory with those volts and see whats up.


I think he's at 1320 mhz if my eyes squint hard enough.

I can't get past 1267 mhz at 1.35v personally.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I think he's at 1320 mhz if my eyes squint hard enough.
> 
> I can't get past 1267 mhz at 1.35v personally.


Really? Sorry I saw +220 and thought it seemed low. I run +370, but I am still running a bios with no boost. Does skyn3t's bios have boost? If so then my mistake.

I can hit 1410 with 1.3375, but that is also my max with 1.35.

Edit: I am posting from a mobile device, so pictures are hard for me to see well.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Really? Sorry I saw +220 and thought it seemed low. I run +370, but I am still running a bios with no boost. Does skyn3t's bios have boost? If so then my mistake.
> 
> I can hit 1410 with 1.3375, but that is also my max with 1.35.
> 
> Edit: I am posting from a mobile device, so pictures are hard for me to see well.


No boost..


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I think he's at 1320 mhz if my eyes squint hard enough.
> 
> I can't get past 1267 mhz at 1.35v personally.


1331 actually, sorry about your clocks mate.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this might be to late to ask ,but this is for some of the SLI owners that actually pushed 2x780 ,will 1000W Gold PSU be enough ?


The way you know how to push your cards, I doubt 1000w will be enough!









For the person asking if he/she should use the double pci-E end on one cable, I'd opt for the two pci-E single cables instead. These cards pull a lot of power and one day your cable might just melt from all the heat.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

What kinda temps yall getting underload with stock cooler? Load being for like 15 to 30 minutes; enough time to fully saturate the whole heatsink.


----------



## strong island 1

Man I am so upset right now. I returned my asus impact to go with a matx board instead. I sent it to Newegg in absolute perfect condition and they just sent it back with the cpu socket completely mangled, all the screws missing for the add on boards and the add on sound card was bent and all the metal on the back bent. They completely destroyed the board and are saying I sent it like that. It worked perfectly when I sent it to them. I have never once bent a pin. I am so mad. I can understand rejecting it because I installed a cpu but they mangled it so badly. I even think pins are missing.

I didn't take a pic before I returned it. I guess I am screwed right? I already called them and they said since there was a smudge of thermal paste on the outer metal bracket they know that tried to install a cpu and bent the pins. I did install one but I have never bent a pin. These are mangled. I have to get some pics.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Man I am so upset right now. I returned my asus impact to go with a matx board instead. I sent it to Newegg in absolute perfect condition and they just sent it back with the cpu socket completely mangled, all the screws missing for the add on boards and the add on sound card was bent and all the metal on the back bent. They completely destroyed the board and are saying I sent it like that. It worked perfectly when I sent it to them. I have never once bent a pin. I am so mad. I can understand rejecting it because I installed a cpu but they mangled it so badly. I even think pins are missing.
> 
> I didn't take a pic before I returned it. I guess I am screwed right? I already called them and they said since there was a smudge of thermal paste on the outer metal bracket they know that tried to install a cpu and bent the pins. I did install one but I have never bent a pin. These are mangled. I have to get some pics.


Wow, that is horrible. Will you be uploading some pics?


----------



## Blindsay

So I just started messing around with my 780 classified and I noticed a few things

Ran furmark and just watched precision to make a few observations

at 100% default settings running furmark it stayed at 1045mhz core with 1062mv

at 115% power (LN2 BIOS) it stayed at 1084mhz core with 1111mv

Odd thing though at 115% watching the monitor it only stayed around 111-112% Power


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Wow, that is horrible. Will you be uploading some pics?


yes I will. Sorry that I brought it up in here. I know it's off topic. I feel comfortable in this thread. I was so mad. It kills me because if I never sent it back I would have a perfect board right now. Right before I boxed it up I was using it so I know it worked. I wish there was something I could do but since I didn't take a before picture I'm screwed.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes I will. Sorry that I brought it up in here. I know it's off topic. I feel comfortable in this thread. I was so mad. It kills me because if I never sent it back I would have a perfect board right now. Right before I boxed it up I was using it so I know it worked. I wish there was something I could do but since I didn't take a before picture I'm screwed.


That absolutely sucks. I bent the pins on mine because it was rushed for time to install and was beyond pissed because I had just wastes 150 bucks on a mobo. I was looking around and saw bent ram pins on the bottom of the mobo and used that as my ticket to get a free board through amazon. Amazons qc might not always be the best but their return process is bar freaking none.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this might be to late to ask ,but this is for some of the SLI owners that actually pushed 2x780 ,will 1000W Gold PSU be enough ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way you know how to push your cards, I doubt 1000w will be enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the person asking if he/she should use the double pci-E end on one cable, I'd opt for the two pci-E single cables instead. These cards pull a lot of power and one day your cable might just melt from all the heat.
Click to expand...

I'm only weekend warrior when it comes to GPU benching







..unlike some I know







,thanks for your response Mr ,can't believe this cards can suck up so much V,I have X1250 Sonic but that's my benching PSU,hopefully 1000 will be sufficient for running both of them maxed out on stock bios if not 1250 will get busy...please don't tell me 1250 won't be enough to push them









EDIT; just found this review little more helpful then guru3D
Quote:


> Please note that after extensive testing, we have found that simply plugging in a power meter to a wall outlet or UPS will NOT give you accurate power consumption numbers due to slight changes in the input voltage. Thus we use a Tripp-Lite 1800W line conditioner between the 120V outlet and the power meter.
> *The Classified is the highest clocked GTX 780 we've come across so it goes without saying that power consumption should hit levels that rise above a TITAN.*


http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/63051-evga-gtx-780-classified-review-7.html


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm only weekend warrior when it comes to GPU benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..unlike some I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,thanks for your response Mr ,can't believe this cards can suck up so much V,I have X1250 Sonic but that's my benching PSU,hopefully 1000 will be sufficient for running both of them maxed out on stock bios if not 1250 will get busy...please don't tell me 1250 won't be enough to push them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT; just found this review little more helpful then guru3D
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/63051-evga-gtx-780-classified-review-7.html


I'm actually picking up the x1250 from a friend. I'm glad it'll be enough for my two cards as I have to keep them stock now with my HX850. Here comes bigger PSU, more monitors, and water cooling!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> 1331 actually, sorry about your clocks mate.


My Classy was apparently the runt of the litter.









But Valley is reading what you've set Precision for an OC. 1331 MHz is not possible. You're either 1320 MHz or 1333 mhz.

If you watch your real time monitor graphs in Precision, you'll see 1320 mhz.

The 780 boosts in 13 MHz increments but every now and again it rounds up.

1306-1320-1333-1346-1359 etc.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm only weekend warrior when it comes to GPU benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..unlike some I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,thanks for your response Mr ,can't believe this cards can suck up so much V,I have X1250 Sonic but that's my benching PSU,hopefully 1000 will be sufficient for running both of them maxed out on stock bios if not 1250 will get busy...please don't tell me 1250 won't be enough to push them


I can't see a gold 1000w not being enough. For 2 normal 780s no issues. If you're going to run extra volts, it may be close.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I can't see a gold 1000w not being enough. For 2 normal 780s no issues. If you're going to run extra volts, it may be close.


Don't know it i got this correct but skyn3t posted this a while ago:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> more juice for our fellas
> 
> *Default power target 100% 450W by slide 130% 587w*


@ around 1.3v i'm seeing 100% PT = 450W

Try running 2 cards @ stock and see the PT on each card and post back the results.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Man I am so upset right now. I returned my asus impact to go with a matx board instead. I sent it to Newegg in absolute perfect condition and they just sent it back with the cpu socket completely mangled, all the screws missing for the add on boards and the add on sound card was bent and all the metal on the back bent. They completely destroyed the board and are saying I sent it like that. It worked perfectly when I sent it to them. I have never once bent a pin. I am so mad. I can understand rejecting it because I installed a cpu but they mangled it so badly. I even think pins are missing.
> 
> I didn't take a pic before I returned it. I guess I am screwed right? I already called them and they said since there was a smudge of thermal paste on the outer metal bracket they know that tried to install a cpu and bent the pins. I did install one but I have never bent a pin. These are mangled. I have to get some pics.


I would fight it Remember the Customer is always right... Fight it and i promise its possible to win Do you know if there is any serial number are you certain that it's your board back?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> I would fight it Remember the Customer is always right... Fight it and i promise its possible to win Do you know if there is any serial number are you certain that it's your board back?


I agree. Just piss them off as much as you can. I've won a lot of arguments over the phone. Threaten to take your business elsewhere and escalate it to a manager if possible. Managers always seem to "care" more about the consumer than run of the mill support.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm actually picking up the x1250 from a friend. I'm glad it'll be enough for my two cards as I have to keep them stock now with my HX850. Here comes bigger PSU, more monitors, and water cooling!


You have to keep them stock with an 850w PSU?? Does it shut down if you OC? That graph is total system power not just the gfx card... I'd say your PSU is messed up if your having problems. A SLI 780 setup with 6 core Intel only pulls like 650w at full load at stock from the actual psu. I've ran 2 over clocked titans with 2400mhz ram and an overclocked ivy bridge with zero problems on a 750w gold. My current 750w platinum handles 2 OC 780s and my haswell perfectly. What y'all are talking about using is overkill unless you have a crazy water, fan, HDD setup.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> You have to keep them stock with an 850w PSU?? Does it shut down if you OC? That graph is total system power not just the gfx card... I'd say your PSU is messed up if your having problems. A SLI 780 setup with 6 core Intel only pulls like 650w at full load at stock from the actual psu. I've ran 2 over clocked titans with 2400mhz ram and an overclocked ivy bridge with zero problems on a 750w gold. My current 750w platinum handles 2 OC 780s and my haswell perfectly. What y'all are talking about using is overkill unless you have a crazy water, fan, HDD setup.


I should have specified. I do not have to keep them at stock, but I have chosen to not to stress the PSU until I upgrade. Oh, and I will have a crazy water and fan set up.







Not to mention I'll be OCing my processor some more when I have the water cooling set up. I'll be having 120.5-6 rad space with as many push pull fans I can run in my case. Well, not exactly crazy, but still a decent amount. I also plan to push these cards as far as I can, (around 1.3-5 volts depending on temps and actual benefit I can get) so I'd like to have the ability to overhead with the x1250 and even use it in future builds or if I ever decide to tri-sli them.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> You have to keep them stock with an 850w PSU?? Does it shut down if you OC? That graph is total system power not just the gfx card... I'd say your PSU is messed up if your having problems. A SLI 780 setup with 6 core Intel only pulls like 650w at full load at stock from the actual psu. I've ran 2 over clocked titans with 2400mhz ram and an overclocked ivy bridge with zero problems on a 750w gold. My current 750w platinum handles 2 OC 780s and my haswell perfectly. What y'all are talking about using is overkill unless you have a crazy water, fan, HDD setup.


How far overclocked? GK110 becomes a power eating beast with voltage 1.3+ and heavy overclocks.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> My Classy was apparently the runt of the litter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Valley is reading what you've set Precision for an OC. 1331 MHz is not possible. You're either 1320 MHz or 1333 mhz.
> 
> If you watch your real time monitor graphs in Precision, you'll see 1320 mhz.
> 
> The 780 boosts in 13 MHz increments but every now and again it rounds up.
> 
> 1306-1320-1333-1346-1359 etc.


Ahh! I was wondering why GPU-z was showing one thing and Precision the other.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah i want EK blocks for the classifieds, the hydro copper blocks cooling on the vrm is dissapointing to say the least.
> 
> and heres why
> 
> 
> 
> idk about you but that water channel doesnt look connected to the vrm section to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> passive cooled vrms on a card like this is a no no.


I'm sure it's probably has passive cooled vrms but what block is that? Ask Andrew_K he said there is channels.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew_K*
> The vrm is watercooled on the HydroCoppers. I've got three of them and they'll run 1.5v into them just fine, so there isn't any reason to not use a hydrocopper if you want it on water now. All of my cards are doing 1500+ on the core.


Anyhow here is a 780 classified block,


----------



## USFORCES

Do all the latest classifieds have the Samsung memory?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I'm sure it's probably has passive cooled vrms but what block is that? Ask Andrew_K he said there is channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow here is a 780 classified block,


the block i posted was from the 680 classified, which has the same design as the 780, just shaped a bit differently for the 780.

The vrms are passively cooled, which we should not have on the most expensive waterblocks on the market, whoever at swiftech designed them to run passive cooled vrms needs to either quit or be fired, especially on a card like this. And then charge an easy $50 over what EK does for their blocks?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Do all the latest classifieds have the Samsung memory?


Yes, we have started shipping with Samsung again.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Yes, we have started shipping with Samsung again.


When did you start shipping with Samsung again?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Man I am so upset right now. I returned my asus impact to go with a matx board instead. I sent it to Newegg in absolute perfect condition and they just sent it back with the cpu socket completely mangled, all the screws missing for the add on boards and the add on sound card was bent and all the metal on the back bent. They completely destroyed the board and are saying I sent it like that. It worked perfectly when I sent it to them. I have never once bent a pin. I am so mad. I can understand rejecting it because I installed a cpu but they mangled it so badly. I even think pins are missing.
> 
> I didn't take a pic before I returned it. I guess I am screwed right? I already called them and they said since there was a smudge of thermal paste on the outer metal bracket they know that tried to install a cpu and bent the pins. I did install one but I have never bent a pin. These are mangled. I have to get some pics.


Sucks this happened to you, It seems Newegg is notorious for doing this to its customers. One reason I wont shop there anymore ( not to mention the price gouging). I take all biz to the big A. They have
great customer service. I hope you get taken care of.


----------



## trippinonprozac

So its been confirmed now that the HC blocks have passive cooling on the VRMs???

I thought Andrew_K said that there was a channel?

I just purchased 1









Has anyway checked VRM temps with their HC blocks on to see if they are in check when benching at high clocks?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> So its been confirmed now that the HC blocks have passive cooling on the VRMs???
> 
> I thought Andrew_K said that there was a channel?
> 
> I just purchased 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyway checked VRM temps with their HC blocks on to see if they are in check when benching at high clocks?


He said the hydro copper blocks water channel is milled into the plastic top and he is correct, so I think he assumed the plastic channel went over the vrms without actually looking. If you look at the opened hydrocopper block you can see no water flows over the vrms.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> He said the hydro copper blocks water channel is milled into the plastic top and he is correct, so I think he assumed the plastic channel went over the vrms without actually looking. If you look at the opened hydrocopper block you can see no water flows over the vrms.


Ah that sucks! I guess on the other hand, if the VRM temps are still being kept within check then there is no problem. Would definitely prefer active cooled VRMs though.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Ah that sucks! I guess on the other hand, if the VRM temps are still being kept within check then there is no problem. Would definitely prefer active cooled VRMs though.


Yeah as long as vrms aren't exploding I guess its fine lol. EK needs to hurry up with the classified blocks.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Yeah as long as vrms aren't exploding I guess its fine lol. EK needs to hurry up with the classified blocks.


I was waiting for EK but found someone local selling block and backplate for $150. You cant get them in AUS so it costs all up around $250 to have a block and backplate sent over here from the US.

I spoke to EK and said they are now in the testing phase but wouldnt get me a date. Said they were still aiming for hte end of this month. News flash, it is the end of the month! I still have to find 1 more HC block and backplate as I have 2 cards!


----------



## trippinonprozac

I have my HC block sitting in front of me and while I agree that its not conclusive that waterflows over to the VRM block there is a definite difference in the depth of the plastic. They could well be cooled actively but Ill need to remove the VRM block to verify.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> I have my HC block sitting in front of me and while I agree that its not conclusive that waterflows over to the VRM block there is a definite difference in the depth of the plastic. They could well be cooled actively but Ill need to remove the VRM block to verify.


'

Well hack it up for us and find out!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> I have my HC block sitting in front of me and while I agree that its not conclusive that waterflows over to the VRM block there is a definite difference in the depth of the plastic. They could well be cooled actively but Ill need to remove the VRM block to verify.


you would def get a +1 rep from me if you could look into it and post pics


----------



## Menthol

I am positive it cools the VRM, I will verify and post this weekend to prove me right or wrong one. Cosmetically you kind of ruin the block as you have to peal the big label off of the block, but I'm changing cards this weekend so I will def do it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I am positive it cools the VRM, I will verify and post this weekend to prove me right or wrong one. Cosmetically you kind of ruin the block as you have to peal the big label off of the block, but I'm changing cards this weekend so I will def do it.


rep comin your way if you get lots of pics


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> rep comin your way if you get lots of pics


Ill do it now for you guys...

Give me 10 mins.

At work but what the hell!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Ill do it now for you guys...
> 
> Give me 10 mins.
> 
> At work but what the hell!


i would fly down to aus and give you a high five rep irl if i could...


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i would fly down to aus and give you a high five rep irl if i could...


Ok so I have no idea how to access the threads to the VRM block? They are threaded from the top side of the card?

Attached is a close up though that shows where I think the 2 channels are for the water entering and exiting the VRM block. They are the exact eight of the milled channels in the main part of the block.

I hope this at least gives a better idea of what I am talking about.


----------



## szeged

might be screwed in from the other side then


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> might be screwed in from the other side then


without tearing off the entire plate that has the EVGA and HC logo on it I have no way of finding out









I have just checked and even the swiftech komodo regualr 780 block has active VRM cooling. I am sure they couldnt of just dropped if for the top Classified block?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Has anyone asked Jacob or EVGA directly for an answer?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> without tearing off the entire plate that has the EVGA and HC logo on it I have no way of finding out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just checked and even the swiftech komodo regualr 780 block has active VRM cooling. I am sure they couldnt of just dropped if for the top Classified block?


the reference 780 and titan blocks are cooled by water, im thinking the classified is different though.


----------



## trippinonprozac

It has a different VRM layout as the Copper block is separated from the main block but it does look very much like the design Swiftech used on their 7970 Komodo block which used channels to connect the main block to the VRM block.


----------



## szeged

well guess well have to wait till the weekend to find out then lol


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well guess well have to wait till the weekend to find out then lol


Im PMing Jacob to see if he know. Look forward to a definite answer. I thought I would be able to find a CAD picture of the HC block so I could confirm where the milled path goes.. no luck


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well guess well have to wait till the weekend to find out then lol
> 
> 
> 
> Im PMing Jacob to see if he know. Look forward to a definite answer. I thought I would be able to find a CAD picture of the HC block so I could confirm where the milled path goes.. no luck
Click to expand...

You would have a better luck contacting Swiftech since they are the company that makes this blocks


----------



## USFORCES

Evga needs to fire Swiftech and hire EK


----------



## trippinonprozac

I had HC 680 classys and they were great! Very good cooling and well built. I still cant wrap my head around them NOT cooling the VRMs when there standard HC block does, swiftechs own Komodo does.

If I am wrong and its passive then I totally agree with the above statement but it just doesnt make any sense to leave this off the top card!


----------



## thestache

Even if it does they still haven't put much effort into cooling them when they really should have for 1.35v. Regardless I'm waiting for the EK block and will run mine at 1.212v until then.

Dam it makes my GTX Titan look small sitting next to it though.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Even if it does they still haven't put much effort into cooling them when they really should have for 1.35v. Regardless I'm waiting for the EK block and will run mine at 1.212v until then.
> 
> Dam it makes my GTX Titan look small sitting next to it though.


my VRMS on the backside gets to 55+ degrees thats hot and im using a waterblock...


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> might be screwed in from the other side then


I pulled the sticker back enough to see that yes it is screwed from the other side, also I have used a water chiller and can feel that it is cool out to the VRM area bot past it gets hot, the EK block will not cool any further either, it may be more efficient using a solid block and cool a couple degree's better but anyone expecting a drastic difference would probably be disappointed.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I pulled the sticker back enough to see that yes it is screwed from the other side, also I have used a water chiller and can feel that it is cool out to the VRM area bot past it gets hot, the EK block will not cool any further either, it may be more efficient using a solid block and cool a couple degree's better but anyone expecting a drastic difference would probably be disappointed.


Considering the big differences in Strens Titan Waterblock test i'd say otherwise


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> Considering the big differences in Strens Titan Waterblock test i'd say otherwise


Putting in a url helps








http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/nvidia-titan-water-block-roundup-coming-soon/detailed-test-setup-results/


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Doesn't look like EVGA is going to sell any blocks in Europe, asked Jackob about it and all I got was that he's looking into it.


Someone just noticed a Classy WB on the European website and IN STOCK.
Quote:


> Just noticed this - There is finally a product page for the classy WB on the european web shop and it's in stock!
> 
> Annoyingly I literally ordered a universal block about 12 hours ago. >_<


http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2027110


----------



## trippinonprozac

Here you go guys... EVGA Jacob's response -

from: EVGA-JacobF on September 25, 4:52 pm
The water does not technically flow over the VRM section, but it is in a way actively cooled in the same way that a fan that is not necessarily over the VRM section, is still considered actively cooled.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Here you go guys... EVGA Jacob's response -
> 
> from: EVGA-JacobF on September 25, 4:52 pm
> The water does not technically flow over the VRM section, but it is in a way actively cooled in the same way that a fan that is not necessarily over the VRM section, is still considered actively cooled.


So... basically just depends no your definition of actively cooled.


----------



## szeged

So basically its not actively cooled except from a marketing standpoint. Got it.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> So basically its not actively cooled except from a marketing standpoint. Got it.


Unfortunately it would seem that way.

So the only block they decide to move away from active VRM cooling on is the Classified??









Confused!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Unfortunately it would seem that way.
> 
> So the only block they decide to move away from active VRM cooling on is the Classified??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confused!


Yeah, it is confusing.

Does anyone know what the temp limit on the Classified's VRMs happen to be? Maybe they are not concerned about temps since they are of higher quality.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Id say pushing they would become unstable at anything above 85c.


----------



## Muggins2

Off topic but did anyone see the r9 290x release. 10% more performance than titan for $400 less.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muggins2*
> 
> Off topic but did anyone see the r9 290x release. 10% more performance than titan for $400 less.


not only "off topic" but also wrong section ,not confirmed ,etc ..just dumb post on all counts


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> not only "off topic" but also wrong section ,not confirmed ,etc ..just dumb post on all counts


Yeah, considering its a thread for Classifieds I would say its not really the forum to be discussing their performance.

That and NOTHING is confirmed yet.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Ended up getting a set of the 2600c10 Tridents your recommended too Luke! Cheers for your help with that.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> So... basically just depends no your definition of actively cooled.


Well that's about as misleading as any statement could possibly be, it should be a yes or no answer


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Well that's about as misleading as any statement could possibly be, it should be a yes or no answer


The answer is no.

I think what Jacob was saying is that the area is actively cooled, therefore there is not much heat near the VRM block itself.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Someone just noticed a Classy WB on the European website and IN STOCK.
> http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2027110


is the waterblock in stock. it's not in there store.

edit - nevermind for some reason I thought you were talking about ek.


----------



## szeged

so amazon has sold a few more 780 classifieds today after the train wreck of an amd presentation lol.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so amazon has sold a few more 780 classifieds today after the train wreck of an amd presentation lol.


Some interesting stuff came from the presentation though. I like that this new Mantle engine as its open source so "IF" it ends up improving performance much then Nvidia can jump on it. It may well be a fail though and they can steer clear.


----------



## trippinonprozac

If anyone is keen on selling their HC block and backplate please PM me as I have 1 but Im looking for another. I live in Australia so they cant be bought here and are rather hard to come by!


----------



## sdmf74

I just pulled the trigger on a BenQ XL2420TE 144Hz monitor for my 780 classy, so stoked. should be a hell of an upgrade from my HP 2511X
That overclocks to a whopping 66hz.
Got a good deal considering I had a $100 g.c. by the time I sell my HP Monitor total out of pocket is about $200.
Anyone out there own the benq xl2420te? It's supposed to be flicker-free, easy on the eyes


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on a BenQ XL2420TE 144Hz monitor for my 780 classy, so stoked. should be a hell of an upgrade from my HP 2511X
> That overclocks to a whopping 66hz.
> Got a good deal considering I had a $100 g.c. by the time I sell my HP Monitor total out of pocket is about $200.
> Anyone out there own the benq xl2420te? It's supposed to be flicker-free, easy on the eyes


nice and grats! the best upgrade for people with 780s and titans are going from 1080p lol, i cry when i see 3 way 780s or quad titans, then a 1080 configuration


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on a BenQ XL2420TE 144Hz monitor for my 780 classy, so stoked. should be a hell of an upgrade from my HP 2511X
> That overclocks to a whopping 66hz.
> Got a good deal considering I had a $100 g.c. by the time I sell my HP Monitor total out of pocket is about $200.
> Anyone out there own the benq xl2420te? It's supposed to be flicker-free, easy on the eyes


I own the ASUS VG248QE which is the same panel, just different matte coating. First thing you do when you get that puppy is calibrate it and do the lightboost hack. You will never look back. It is freaking amazing. CRT motion goodness. mmmmmm


----------



## sdmf74

Right on, I was just reading up on the LB hack, it looks like its easier to do now. I beat myself up all day today on which one to get the vg or the xl.
I've heard alot of good things about both, Im sure I wont be dissappointed

Next UG corsair 750d


----------



## sdmf74

Any reason why I should utilize the displayport connect or just stick with DL DVI?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Review of the Classified waterblock over at overclockers.com http://www.overclockers.com/evga-gtx780-classified-hydro-copper-waterblock-review


----------



## Ovrclck

EK waterblock set for mid October. Sad banana

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2029760


----------



## Wastedslayer

Looking to join up, sent my Lightning in for a Refund and picked up a Classy from Newegg. It does have Samsung memory if other were wondering if the egg had the classy's with it in stock.

GPU-Z-http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gfrvs/

Quick notes just using the standard LN2 Bios.

Highest stable clocks with just the +37Mv that AB gives me is around 1306Mhz Far Cry 3 Stable, Memory is hitting around 7450Mhz (3726Mhz). Adding a small bump in Voltage to the mem via the classy tool puts me into the 7600 Range without issue, havent gone higher.

Ill keep screwing around with this thing and get some Valley scores up, as well as a photo of the card.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Review of the Classified waterblock over at overclockers.com http://www.overclockers.com/evga-gtx780-classified-hydro-copper-waterblock-review


nice review , good info you provide us here. thank you
yeah they used a moded bios too







wich one can you share it


----------



## Wastedslayer

I think I broke it...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wastedslayer*
> 
> Looking to join up, sent my Lightning in for a Refund and picked up a Classy from Newegg. It does have Samsung memory if other were wondering if the egg had the classy's with it in stock.
> 
> GPU-Z-http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gfrvs/
> 
> Quick notes just using the standard LN2 Bios.
> 
> Highest stable clocks with just the +37Mv that AB gives me is around 1306Mhz Far Cry 3 Stable, Memory is hitting around 7450Mhz (3726Mhz). Adding a small bump in Voltage to the mem via the classy tool puts me into the 7600 Range without issue, havent gone higher.
> 
> Ill keep screwing around with this thing and get some Valley scores up, as well as a photo of the card.


I will update the list today for sure.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I will update the list today for sure.


If you could add me as well, much appreciated








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bgc8r/


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on a BenQ XL2420TE 144Hz monitor for my 780 classy, so stoked. should be a hell of an upgrade from my HP 2511X
> That overclocks to a whopping 66hz.
> Got a good deal considering I had a $100 g.c. by the time I sell my HP Monitor total out of pocket is about $200.
> Anyone out there own the benq xl2420te? It's supposed to be flicker-free, easy on the eyes


Wait till you try out Lightboost. IMO it was the best gaming upgrade I've done since an SSD back in 2008.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Has anyone of you the EVGA Geforce GTX 770 Classified ACX 4GB and can confirm that the GTX Classified Controller mod to 1.35v works on it? Also what core clocks did you got with what voltage?


----------



## mcg75

Sent my Classy back for RMA due to the fan noise issue. EVGA tech support said it should not do it.

The HOF makes it's return until I have another Classy.

Maybe I'll get lucky and get a decent clocking Classy this time.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> So basically its not actively cooled except from a marketing standpoint. Got it.


That's a disappointment but was to be expected.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> That's a disappointment but was to be expected.


ek blocks scheduled for mid october, they should be getting a test sample in the next week according to them on the evga forum, so hopefully thatll let the card get pushed even harder. i just hate that the swiftech block costs so much for such a shoddy design.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyda0*
> 
> OP, please update me to SLI watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/v6vfWIB
> 
> 
> I'm not done with it yet, but I did get a 8830 in Fire Strike Extreme and a Valley score of 4547 with a quick test after bleeding the loop. Still need to OC the GPUs.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1210402?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/VVFkkDp
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/x53m/


changed to watercooling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3z4vq/
> 
> With 1.2v i got stable core of 1320 and 7000 on mem so far. Really happy with it.
> 
> My Stock LN2 BIOS has a power target of 115%. Haven't flashed Unlocked BIOS yet, going to do some tests first


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickyOG90*
> 
> hey guys, can I join the group? I just got an EVGA GTX 780 Classified Hydro Copper 3 days ago
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ev7ds/
> 
> whoops, I forgot to add the pic! Excuse the messy case, in progress of upgrading components


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illuz*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/az327/
> 
> Me too


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Just got home from work and decided to do a baby suicide run using skyn3t's rev2 bios.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bgc8r/
> 
> Can I join this awesome group?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wastedslayer*
> 
> Looking to join up, sent my Lightning in for a Refund and picked up a Classy from Newegg. It does have Samsung memory if other were wondering if the egg had the classy's with it in stock.
> 
> GPU-Z-http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gfrvs/
> 
> Quick notes just using the standard LN2 Bios.
> 
> Highest stable clocks with just the +37Mv that AB gives me is around 1306Mhz Far Cry 3 Stable, Memory is hitting around 7450Mhz (3726Mhz). Adding a small bump in Voltage to the mem via the classy tool puts me into the 7600 Range without issue, havent gone higher.
> 
> Ill keep screwing around with this thing and get some Valley scores up, as well as a photo of the card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ek blocks scheduled for mid october, they should be getting a test sample in the next week according to them on the evga forum, so hopefully thatll let the card get pushed even harder. i just hate that the swiftech block costs so much for such a shoddy design.


List updated. Can't wait for new blocks. If anyone wants anything changed on the owner's list let me know.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaxstorm*
> 
> Has anyone of you the EVGA Geforce GTX 770 Classified ACX 4GB and can confirm that the GTX Classified Controller mod to 1.35v works on it? Also what core clocks did you got with what voltage?


There is a thread in the EVGA forums saying it works for 680, 770 and 780 classified's. There hasn't been a lot of 770 owner's here to compare clocks with. Feel free to post away.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> There is a thread in the EVGA forums saying it works for 680, 770 and 780 classified's. There hasn't been a lot of 770 owner's here to compare clocks with. Feel free to post away.


any luck on your motherboard return? last i read newegg was trying to give you the shaft.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> any luck on your motherboard return? last i read newegg was trying to give you the shaft.


I'm emailing asus and newegg like crazy. Not only did they bend a dozen pins they left out all the hardware for the sound card and wifi module and didn't ship it back with the protective plastic cover and smashed the sound card.

I can accept denying a rma but I deserve the board back the way it was. The crazy thing is I bent all the pins back and it actually booted. I am using it to type this but it's running really wierd and I will never feel comfortable with it. They completely destroyed a perfect board. I escalated it with asus and I just emailed newegg customer service. I am so mad, it's such an awesome mobo and it's junk now.

Instead of getting bsod's when overclocking it just restarts itself and sometimes half the screen goes missing. It's all buggy now.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm emailing asus and newegg like crazy. Not only did they bend a dozen pins they left out all the hardware for the sound card and wifi module and didn't ship it back with the protective plastic cover and smashed the sound card.
> 
> I can accept denying a rma but I deserve the board back the way it was. The crazy thing is I bent all the pins back and it actually booted. I am using it to type this but it's running really wierd and I will never feel comfortable with it. They completely destroyed a perfect board. I escalated it with asus and I just emailed newegg customer service. I am so mad, it's such an awesome mobo and it's junk now.
> 
> Instead of getting bsod's when overclocking it just restarts itself and sometimes half the screen goes missing. It's all buggy now.


man thats so lame, i cant believe they actually did that to you. One more reason to not use newegg over amazon now.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ek blocks scheduled for mid october, they should be getting a test sample in the next week according to them on the evga forum, so hopefully thatll let the card get pushed even harder. i just hate that the swiftech block costs so much for such a shoddy design.


Yeah I've never understood it but never bought into it and never will. Overpriced and never really performed that well. They don't seem to be restrictive anymore which is good but unfortunately don't cool everything and they are ugly as hell. You'd think for the price you pay you wouldn't get a blank block with a giant cheap sticker on it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yeah I've never understood it but never bought into it and never will. Overpriced and never really performed that well. They don't seem to be restrictive anymore which is good but unfortunately don't cool everything and they are ugly as hell. You'd think for the price you pay you wouldn't get a blank block with a giant cheap sticker on it.


i dont mind the external aesthetics of the evga block, but the internals drive me insane, just look at the inide of the titan hydro copper, one blank piece of copper coated in chrome with a few cut outs for the gpu block, water doesnt get anywhere near the vrm section, no raised sections in the copper for the water to get closer, thick as hell thermal pads which retain heat rather than transfer it, it really seems like swiftech had their hands in their wallets when designing this block, crap performer, costs more than any other block.









EK will only be getting my business for waterblocks from now on.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> There is a thread in the EVGA forums saying it works for 680, 770 and 780 classified's. There hasn't been a lot of 770 owner's here to compare clocks with. Feel free to post away.


thanks for your answer. Actually I am just planning to buy it. I had 2x 670 4GB in SLI but wasn't satisfied, now I ordered a HD 7870 to bridge the time till the R9-290x/R9-290/R9-280x release, which will most likely let the prices of the 770/780/titan drop.

In my opinion it would be extremely stupid to buy a 770/780/titan till release of the new AMD's. Money burning.


----------



## slidchen

Here a picture of a disassembled 780 Classified.



The VRM's are included in the loop.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slidchen*
> 
> Here a picture of a disassembled 780 Classified.
> 
> http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3393/29x3y9cm_jpg.htm
> 
> The VRM's are included in the loop.


Possible to get a large pic of that?


----------



## slidchen

Is fixed for a bigger resolution, sorry


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Yeah I've never understood it but never bought into it and never will. Overpriced and never really performed that well. They don't seem to be restrictive anymore which is good but unfortunately don't cool everything and they are ugly as hell. You'd think for the price you pay you wouldn't get a blank block with a giant cheap sticker on it.


Ya these were my first and probably last. They just didn't fit right and the vrm section gets really hot. Mine are very warped. I just couldn't wait months to see how watercooled cards performed. Hopefully I can sell them when ek comes out. I actually like the way the sides of the cards look in sli with a parallel bridge. I think they actually look better than some ek sli bridges.. I also like that they are full cover which ek might not be. either way I would rather have ek blocks. I have never had a problem with them fitting like these do.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya these were my first and probably last. They just didn't fit right and the vrm section gets really hot. Mine are very warped. I just couldn't wait months to see how watercooled cards performed. Hopefully I can sell them when ek comes out. I actually like the way the sides of the cards look in sli with a parallel bridge. I think they actually look better than some ek sli bridges.. I also like that they are full cover which ek might not be. either way I would rather have ek blocks. I have never had a problem with them fitting like these do.


mine fit perfect first go but i dont have a backplate!


----------



## criminal

EVGA has issued me a RMA due to my heatsink/fan rattling. What do you guys think about going through with a RMA? I really want a card with Samsung memory, but my luck I will get a card with a bad core and Elpida memory.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> mine fit perfect first go but i dont have a backplate!


Ya I think it's the backplate mixed with the hydrocopper block that throws everything off. The backplate and stock cooler fit nice and waterblock without backplate fit nice.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> EVGA has issued me a RMA due to my heatsink/fan rattling. What do you guys think about going through with a RMA? I really want a card with Samsung memory, but my luck I will get a card with a bad core and Elpida memory.


take the risk! why not, maybe wait if u can for a couple weeks and increase your chances?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> EVGA has issued me a RMA due to my heatsink/fan rattling. What do you guys think about going through with a RMA? I really want a card with Samsung memory, but my luck I will get a card with a bad core and Elpida memory.


We got a batch from EVGA a few days ago, pretty sure all of the 25 we go where Samsung chips.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> take the risk! why not, maybe wait if u can for a couple weeks and increase your chances?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> We got a batch from EVGA a few days ago, pretty sure all of the 25 we go where Samsung chips.


I may do the cross ship RMA, so I am not down without a card for as long, plus I get a new card instead of refurbished.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaxstorm*
> 
> In my opinion it would be extremely stupid to buy a 770/780/titan till release of the new AMD's. Money burning.


AMD could have made a major slowdown in sales of 780/Titan by presenting solid proof that their new cards are indeed faster but they came up empty.

Go ahead and fall for the hype but I'd have no issue at all buying a 780 again right now.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> AMD could have made a major slowdown in sales of 780/Titan by presenting solid proof that their new cards are indeed faster but they came up empty.
> 
> Go ahead and fall for the hype but I'd have no issue at all buying a 780 again right now.


Yeah we saw what happened to the lightning lol


----------



## Eggy88

Has anyone tried the LLC mod tool for their Classy or knows if it works?

Running 1.4v here atm (benching with COLD air) and seeing drops down to 1.36v under load, keeping it at a fixed 1.4v would def help. (Same goes for 1.35v, drops down to 1.33v there)

Thanks.


----------



## thestache

Alright guys. Finally build up my secondary rig and gave it to my brother with the GTX 780 Classified in it but getting 1.35v to work was a pain. Was using skynets LN2 revision 2 BIOS with the Classified voltage tool and things just didn't work. What am I missing here and how are people doing this?

And a picture of her before she left.


----------



## Nicklas0912

Why I cant change the Power Target 200% in Kelper Bios Tweaker with Evga GTX 780 Clasfield bios? I can with almost all other GTX 780 bios...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklas0912*
> 
> Why I cant change the Power Target 200% in Kelper Bios Tweaker with Evga GTX 780 Clasfield bios? I can with almost all other GTX 780 bios...


Why do you need 200%? Skyn3t's bios at 130% is more than you can ever use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Alright guys. Finally build up my secondary rig and gave it to my brother with the GTX 780 Classified in it but getting 1.35v to work was a pain. Was using skynets LN2 revision 2 BIOS with the Classified voltage tool and things just didn't work. What am I missing here and how are people doing this?
> 
> And a picture of her before she left.


Sorry, but what is just not working?


----------



## Nicklas0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Why do you need 200%? Skyn3t's bios at 130% is more than you can ever use.
> Sorry, but what is just not working?


Well KP did have 200% and I want to see if it run better, but still Why I cant change the Power Target 200% in Kelper Bios Tweaker with Evga GTX 780 Clasfield bios? I can with almost all other GTX 780 bios...i


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklas0912*
> 
> Well KP did have 200% and I want to see if it run better, but still Why I cant change the Power Target 200% in Kelper Bios Tweaker with Evga GTX 780 Clasfield bios? I can with almost all other GTX 780 bios...i


200% is not going to make the card run any better. Just look at some of the results people are getting. Some have gotten higher on air than KP. And you will need to ask Skyn3t how to get 200% because the Classified bios is locked.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Why do you need 200%? Skyn3t's bios at 130% is more than you can ever use.
> Sorry, but what is just not working?


The card running at 1.35v.

Does it show up in PrecisionX? I can clock the card higher with it enabled even though it doesn't show up but it artifacts like crazy and my FPS and usage is halved when I do it even at reference clocks. So what BIOS am I supposed to be using and what method am I supposed to be using to get 1.35v because it isn't happy when I try to do it and I thought this was supposed to be easy/the point of this card?

Also are there any classified BIOSs wih a bigger power target? +130 ain't enough I need +160.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> The card running at 1.35v.
> 
> Does it show up in PrecisionX? I can clock the card higher with it enabled even though it doesn't show up but it artifacts like crazy and my FPS and usage is halved when I do it even at reference clocks. So what BIOS am I supposed to be using and what method am I supposed to be using to get 1.35v because it isn't happy when I try to do it and I thought this was supposed to be easy/the point of this card?
> 
> Also are there any classified BIOSs wih a bigger power target? +130 ain't enough I need +160.


You will not see 1.35v applied in Precision X or any software. You either need a voltmeter reading directly from the card or the EVBOT will give you the reading. Trust me, once you hit apply on the tool, it is working until you cold boot the computer.

As far as the bios, either Skyn3t's or the Slv7's bios from tech inferno. Skynet's bios at 130% is 500+ watt bios, so it is WAY more than enough.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> The card running at 1.35v.
> 
> Does it show up in PrecisionX? I can clock the card higher with it enabled even though it doesn't show up but it artifacts like crazy and my FPS and usage is halved when I do it even at reference clocks. So what BIOS am I supposed to be using and what method am I supposed to be using to get 1.35v because it isn't happy when I try to do it and I thought this was supposed to be easy/the point of this card?
> 
> Also are there any classified BIOSs wih a bigger power target? +130 ain't enough I need +160.


Sounds like you're doing it right. I do the same thing and it works just fine.

No, the voltage does not show up in precision X.

And no, you don't need any other bios for power because the 100% mark is not comparable between them. 100% on Sky's bios is 450w. 130% is 587w.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> The card running at 1.35v.
> 
> Does it show up in PrecisionX? I can clock the card higher with it enabled even though it doesn't show up but it artifacts like crazy and my FPS and usage is halved when I do it even at reference clocks. So what BIOS am I supposed to be using and what method am I supposed to be using to get 1.35v because it isn't happy when I try to do it and I thought this was supposed to be easy/the point of this card?
> 
> Also are there any classified BIOSs wih a bigger power target? +130 ain't enough I need +160.


If your using Skyn3t's bios your good with 130% PT, it won't reach that before you start pushing 1.45v.

Use the classified tool to apply your voltage, it wont show up in Precision X, but if you use the latest Gpu-Z you should see the voltage there in the sensor tab.

What clocks are you having artifacts at? The card will often show artifacts when you are closing 80c.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You will not see 1.35v applied in Precision X or any software. You either need a voltmeter reading directly from the card or the EVBOT will give you the reading. Trust me, once you hit apply on the tool, it is working until you cold boot the computer.


The newest version of GPU-Z shows the modified voltage from the Classy tool.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> If your using Skyn3t's bios your good with 130% PT, it won't reach that before you start pushing 1.45v.
> 
> Use the classified tool to apply your voltage, it wont show up in Precision X, but if you *use the latest Gpu-Z you should see the voltage there in the sensor tab*.
> 
> What clocks are you having artifacts at? The card will often show artifacts when you are closing 80c.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> *The newest version of GPU-Z shows the modified voltage from the Classy tool.*


Good deal guys, I did not know that.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Good deal guys, I did not know that.


It also show the VRM temps along with a whole bunch of other voltages and currents (IIRC







)


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You will not see 1.35v applied in Precision X or any software. You either need a voltmeter reading directly from the card or the EVBOT will give you the reading. Trust me, once you hit apply on the tool, it is working until you cold boot the computer.
> 
> As far as the bios, either Skyn3t's or the Slv7's bios from tech inferno. Skynet's bios at 130% is 500+ watt bios, so it is WAY more than enough.


Yep Skynet's rev2 bios (using the slider 100% = 450W to 130% = 587w) I asked him for this higher PT bios and I was actually using it a week before it was available


----------



## Baasha

I got my 2 Classifieds and set them up almost 2 weeks ago for my secondary rig.

Why am I still not added to the Classified Owner's list on the first page?


----------



## szeged

Strong islands probably been really busy and just overlooked it


----------



## thestache

Alright thanks for the clarification guys.

I'll use GPU-Z and keep trying. 1300mhz is stable at 1.212v and works fine on a restart but with the with 1.35v applied the same clocks or even the default clocks of 1100mhz artifacts and I get 30-40% GPU usage and terrible performance. Might just be a driver issue and need a clean and reinstall. I'll try that since everything else seems fine.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Strong islands probably been really busy and just overlooked it


I'd say he's busy consider how bad the borked his board. Just one more reason I'm glad I've never used newegg.


----------



## szeged

yeah id say hes handling it pretty well, id be down at newegg warehouse in person making them get me a new one lol


----------



## Eggy88

You
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Alright thanks for the clarification guys.
> 
> I'll use GPU-Z and keep trying. 1300mhz is stable at 1.212v and works fine on a restart but with the with 1.35v applied the same clocks or even the default clocks of 1100mhz artifacts and I get 30-40% GPU usage and terrible performance. Might just be a driver issue and need a clean and reinstall. I'll try that since everything else seems fine.


You might be hitting the artifact temp limit, card often goes up in a mayhem of artifacts around 80c, try backing the clock off to 1200mhz @ 1.28 and work your way from there, leave the mem default for now. Aim for a maxtemp around 78c. Most voltages over 1.25 will require 100% fanspeed or an aggressive fan profile.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The newest version of GPU-Z shows the modified voltage from the Classy tool.


It seems to show correct voltage until I click to show lowest or highest reading, It shows -472v and max 7.938v. Anyone else having this issue w/ gpu-z 0.7.3


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> It seems to show correct voltage until I click to show lowest or highest reading, It shows -472v and max 7.938v. Anyone else having this issue w/ gpu-z 0.7.3


it does that, some bugs in the reading.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> You
> You might be hitting the artifact temp limit, card often goes up in a mayhem of artifacts around 80c, try backing the clock off to 1200mhz @ 1.28 and work your way from there, leave the mem default for now. Aim for a maxtemp around 78c. Most voltages over 1.25 will require 100% fanspeed or an aggressive fan profile.


Nah temps are fine, fans on 100%, happens on default clock speeds or clocks that are stable with 1.212v and happens the second you load Valley so has nothing to do with temps. Shouldn't be artifacting and showing only 30-40% usage at 1100mhz with 1.35v the second you load valley off of a restart with temps in the 40-50s.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Nah temps are fine, fans on 100%, happens on default clock speeds or clocks that are stable with 1.212v and happens the second you load Valley so has nothing to do with temps. Shouldn't be artifacting and showing only 30-40% usage at 1100mhz with 1.35v the second you load valley off of a restart with temps in the 40-50s.


I've seen that when my benchmark "crashes" due to unstable clock, a full restart allways fixes that here.


----------



## Z0eff

What are everybody's VRM temps like?

I replaced the ACX cooler with a universal block a few days ago and didn't know you could check the VRM temps. Right now with some copper RAM heatsinks attached to the frontplate they read exactly 50c when idling (at 1.150v) and over 70c when under load at 1.350v. Are these normal temps or should I wait for EK's block before stressing the card?


----------



## sdmf74

42 idle 62max after a couple hours on BF3 1.2875v 1306mhz


----------



## SeekerZA

What is the sweet spot for mem voltage when overclocking the memory?


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> 42 idle 62max after a couple hours on BF3 1.2875v 1306mhz


Damn, I just got above 90 with OCCT. :-/

EKWB, where art thou?!


----------



## Asus11

my 780 classy arrived today!!!

someone update on me the best thing to get it running at its max on air?

thanks!! D

EDIT: waited over a month.. at high rpm I hear whinning from the fans :\

asic 79.5


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> What is the sweet spot for mem voltage when overclocking the memory?


IDK I just have mine set @ 1.64v for 1802mhz and its stable (Samsung)


----------



## szeged

EK needs to hurry up with their classified block, evbot should be here monday, if those vrms are nice and toasty now without it, i dont wanna think how bad its gonna get on monday lol


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> EK needs to hurry up with their classified block, evbot should be here monday, if those vrms are nice and toasty now without it, i dont wanna think how bad its gonna get on monday lol


Dear customer,

Thank you for contacting EK Support.

Currently the waterblock EK-FC780 GTX Classy is still in testing phase and shall be ready for sales in 14 days.
All information will be available when the block will be release.

If you need any further information, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Lep pozdrav, Kind regards, MFG!





























































































































































That is all. I'm so excited... I just can't hide it...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Dear customer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting EK Support.
> 
> Currently the waterblock EK-FC780 GTX Classy is still in testing phase and shall be ready for sales in 14 days.
> All information will be available when the block will be release.
> 
> If you need any further information, please do not hesitate to contact me.
> 
> Lep pozdrav, Kind regards, MFG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is all. I'm so excited... I just can't hide it...


14 days....god im dying please just release it already!

i just hope they make it look good aswell lol, i dont really like blocks like the palit jetstream block, with the plexi and metal combo.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 14 days....god im dying please just release it already!
> 
> i just hope they make it look good aswell lol, i dont really like blocks like the palit jetstream block, with the plexi and metal combo.


I'm pretty sure they have already said due to the size of the card they will not be doing a full cover PCB, but that it will cover all their components. I hope they were somehow able to make one like the TITAN XXL block. God that thing is sexy.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm pretty sure they have already said due to the size of the card they will not be doing a full cover PCB, but that it will cover all their components. I hope they were somehow able to make one like the TITAN XXL block. God that thing is sexy.


yeah they said they cant do a full cover end to end card because of size restrictions, but im just hoping the top is full plexi like the original titan block they did, i really dislike the half plexi half metal blocks lol.


----------



## jameyscott

I'd rather have a full metal. I don't really like the look of the plexi. Or at least allow different colors. I'm considering the EK red plexi CPU block because it'll fit my theme.


----------



## szeged

i like being able to see the coolant flow through without the entire block being the same color lol, gives it that lil extra splash of awesome imo







hopefully they can do some different versions of it, full plexi, full metal, half n half etc.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'd rather have a full metal. I don't really like the look of the plexi. Or at least allow different colors. I'm considering the EK red plexi CPU block because it'll fit my theme.


ok well the hydrocopper is heavy already no way its possible to do a full metal block without pulling out your pci express slot! lol


----------



## sandboarder08

New beta for the Beta lolz

Gonna try this one see if theirs any changes!

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-331-40-beta-drivers-released


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Just got a look at the EK 780 Classified block, looks pretty nice


----------



## criminal

For anyone interested, I got an infrared thermometer and checked my the VRM temps during a couple of Valley runs @ 1.35v. Just passively cooled with a high speed fan blowing on them. 78C on the front side and 82C on the back side. Doesn't seem to be as bad as I thought they would be. For comparison my GPU temps during the runs topped out at 55C and the memory chips closest to the motherboard were the hottest and topped out at 65C.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Just got a look at the EK 780 Classified block, looks pretty nice


Tease!


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> For anyone interested, I got an infrared thermometer and checked my the VRM temps during a couple of Valley runs @ 1.35v. Just passively cooled with a high speed fan blowing on them. 78C on the front side and 82C on the back side. Doesn't seem to be as bad as I thought they would be. For comparison my GPU temps during the runs topped out at 55C and the memory chips closest to the motherboard were the hottest and topped out at 65C.


How accurate would you say it compares to the VRM temps shown from Latest GPU-Z?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> How accurate would you say it compares to the VRM temps shown from Latest GPU-Z?


Using the built in stress test in GPU-Z, the infrared thermometer was always within 1-2C of the temps shown in GPU-Z. Seemed like the best way to compare temps between the two.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> New beta for the Beta lolz
> 
> Gonna try this one see if theirs any changes!
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-331-40-beta-drivers-released


With this new driver my 780 classy is idling normally again, instead of sticking to 1045Mhz (Using the TI bios).


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Just got a look at the EK 780 Classified block, looks pretty nice


That's just cruel.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That's just cruel.


derick from EK said he'll try to get sneak peaks up tomorrow


----------



## Lumo841

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> For anyone interested, I got an infrared thermometer and checked my the VRM temps during a couple of Valley runs @ 1.35v. Just passively cooled with a high speed fan blowing on them. 78C on the front side and 82C on the back side. Doesn't seem to be as bad as I thought they would be. For comparison my GPU temps during the runs topped out at 55C and the memory chips closest to the motherboard were the hottest and topped out at 65C.


What is your setup, while using the IR gun (emissivity settings?).


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumo841*
> 
> What is your setup, while using the IR gun (emissivity settings?).


You lost me there bud... lol

I don't have a emissivity settings on this thermometer. I verified temps were kind of close by comparing VRM temps to what gpuz was reading. The temps varied about 1C-2C.


----------



## Cial00

EK gonna run $150ish?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cial00*
> 
> EK gonna run $150ish?


Under 170$ for sure.


----------



## Lumo841

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You lost me there bud... lol
> 
> I don't have a emissivity settings on this thermometer. I verified temps were kind of close by comparing VRM temps to what gpuz was reading. The temps varied about 1C-2C.


Haha, no worries amigo. My point was, was that IR thermometers determine temperatures by the infrared energy emitted by the material and the emissivity. The amount of thermal radiation emitted by a material is dependent on its emissivity, which is its ability to emit radiation. It has been a while since I've studied heat transfer, but during my undergraduate work (heat transfer lab) I remember adjusting the emissivity settings on the IR-gun and getting varying temperatures. Point being if the emissivity setting is off it can cause incorrect readings, but it looks like since you were able to validate your results via GPUz you should be good. So carry on!!

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/emissivity-coefficients-d_447.html


----------



## thestache

Think I might have the worst GTX 780 classified ever. Max stable clocks with 1.212v is 1150mhz and the same with 1.35v. Anything over that artifacts like crazy and is really unstable, in fact 1.35v in general is just really unstable and bad when I should be helping the situation. Have no idea why it's behaving this way or why.

Think EVGA will give me a new one if I jump up and down on it until it stops working? Lol.

Not even worth putting this card under water.

Ideas on how I could prove its faulty or what to look for so I can RMA it?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Think I might have the worst GTX 780 classified ever. Max stable clocks with 1.212v is 1150mhz and the same with 1.35v. Anything over that artifacts like crazy and is really unstable, in fact 1.35v in general is just really unstable and bad when I should be helping the situation. Have no idea why it's behaving this way or why.
> 
> Think EVGA will give me a new one if I jump up and down on it until it stops working? Lol.
> 
> Not even worth putting this card under water.
> 
> Ideas on how I could prove its faulty or what to look for so I can RMA it?


wow sorry to say it but...your classified sucks lol.

Do you have an evbot to give it even more?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> wow sorry to say it but...your classified sucks lol.
> 
> Do you have an evbot to give it even more?


Nah man. Not going to bother, will keep trying, literally tried everything already and if it still sucks sell it and get a R9 290X for my secondary build. Who knows might even get two and bail on the GTX Titans.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Who knows might even get two and bail on the GTX Titans.


D:


----------



## Asus11

my gtx 780 classy is noisy as hell and makes a whirling noise at high rpm.. to be honest its loud in general compared to my refernce gtx 780.. anyone else had this issue? ive waited over 1 month for this card and it sounds like a unstable piece of junk


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> D:


Mantle might be epic, will have to see the price on the new card.


----------



## Olliver

IMG_01.jpg 122k .jpg file


Hi everyone,
i managed to put in these two, instead of my triple sli 480 gtx.
So they run, but not exactly like i hoped or expected, they don´t overclock on the core, at all.
Like gpu offset +50 results in driver crash or even pc crash, plus 12mV doesn´t make a difference.








@ stock they run 1228 and 1254 MHz never reaching temp or power limits except furmark.
My three 480 gtx managed 800 MHz at stock 1013 mV









Memory overclocking is no issue, but didn´t search for the limit, just +250.

Power supply is no limit, cougar 1050 never going higher than 750 with these cards.
CPU i7 3820 @ 4300 24/7

So anything that would promise some stable overclocking for my classifieds?
I´m allready considering evga step up, but i have to consider the bucks, too


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Think I might have the worst GTX 780 classified ever. Max stable clocks with 1.212v is 1150mhz and the same with 1.35v. Anything over that artifacts like crazy and is really unstable, in fact 1.35v in general is just really unstable and bad when I should be helping the situation. Have no idea why it's behaving this way or why.
> 
> Think EVGA will give me a new one if I jump up and down on it until it stops working? Lol.
> 
> Not even worth putting this card under water.
> 
> Ideas on how I could prove its faulty or what to look for so I can RMA it?


What bios are you using?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olliver*
> 
> IMG_01.jpg 122k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> i managed to put in these two, instead of my triple sli 480 gtx.
> So they run, but not exactly like i hoped or expected, they don´t overclock on the core, at all.
> Like gpu offset +50 results in driver crash or even pc crash, plus 12mV doesn´t make a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ stock they run 1228 and 1254 MHz never reaching temp or power limits except furmark.
> My three 480 gtx managed 800 MHz at stock 1013 mV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory overclocking is no issue, but didn´t search for the limit, just +250.
> 
> Power supply is no limit, cougar 1050 never going higher than 750 with these cards.
> CPU i7 3820 @ 4300 24/7
> 
> So anything that would promise some stable overclocking for my classifieds?
> I´m allready considering evga step up, but i have to consider the bucks, too


First off, don't use Furmark. Second, what bios are you running? I don't know much about that power supply, but do you have another one to test with? Or just test overclocks with one card? Also, step up will do you no good because you can't step up to anything.


----------



## Olliver

The power supply is fine, it managed three overclocked 480 gtx without any issue and they took like 200 watt more than the two classies.
I attached a wattmeter at the power supply and heaven bench was @ 560 Watt for the PC.
It delivers six times 25 ampere or 1008 watt combined power at 12V
I tried the newest bios from evga lately 80.04.C3.02.72, it changed the power target to 115% instead of 111%, but i don´t reach the limit anyway.

No furmark? I was using MSI Kombustor and EVGA OC scanner, aren´t they both based on furmark and officially legalized?

Why shouldn´t i be able to step up?

I have registered both cards at evga and they offer step up, In their forum someone wrote he stepped up to 780 classified.
It´s just like 500 € for stepping up both cards to 780 classified or 400 € to 780 gtx standard with titan cooler.

Anyway i regret choosing the ACX cooler, because i can´t even put a sound card in without blocking the airflow.
The teperature are okay like hardly getting over 70 degrees, benching or gaming with the hotter of both, maximum @ heaven bench was 73 degrees.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olliver*
> 
> The power supply is fine, it managed three overclocked 480 gtx without any issue and they took like 200 watt more than the two classies.
> I attached a wattmeter at the power supply and heaven bench was @ 560 Watt for the PC.
> It delivers six times 25 ampere or 1008 watt combined power at 12V
> I tried the newest bios from evga lately 80.04.C3.02.72, it changed the power target to 115% instead of 111%, but i don´t reach the limit anyway.
> 
> No furmark? I was using MSI Kombustor and EVGA OC scanner, aren´t they both based on furmark and officially legalized?
> 
> Why shouldn´t i be able to step up?
> 
> I have registered both cards at evga and they offer step up, In their forum someone wrote he stepped up to 780 classified.
> It´s just like 500 € for stepping up both cards to 780 classified or 400 € to 780 gtx standard with titan cooler.
> 
> Anyway i regret choosing the ACX cooler, because i can´t even put a sound card in without blocking the airflow.
> The temperature are okay like hardly getting over 70 degrees, benching or gaming with the hotter of both, maximum @ heaven bench was 73 degrees.


Never mind. I looked at your picture again. You got 770's. My bad!







I am so use to people posting in this thread with 780 Classified, that I didn't even really pay attention to your picture when I looked at it the first time.

Your power supply should be more than enough for 770's. Furmark is horrible because it artificially heats your gpu to a level no other program can or will. It offers no benefit and may damage your hardware. And yes, you can step up, but I think you will be limited to a vanilla 780. Again I thought your had 780 Classifieds which is why I stated you could not step up.


----------



## Olliver

Things i recognized, ASIC quality is 73.2% and 81.6%
My understanding of ASIC qualty is that it relates to current leaking in the chip, higher ASIC = lower leaking and better wafer.
the standard volttage of one card at lower power state ist 25 mV higher than the other and the boost clock of one card is lower.
It´s difficult to see exactly which card is which, but i guess the lower ASIC means higher voltage and lower boost clock.

And temperatur difference is not caused by the position on the board alone, if i change their place one for the other the difference
ideling is like four degrees instead of one, the same under load, so i just put the cooler card into the hotter slot.
The gigabyte layout is x16, x8, x16, x8 so i could have more free space between them at the cost of bandwith.

IMG_0037.jpg 92k .jpg file


----------



## Olliver

"...but I think you will be limited to a vanilla 780"
Thats what it looks like, but even vanilla 780 would be faster than 770 classiefied.
I just wondered that one guy in the evga forum postet that he stepped up 770 classified sli, to 780 classiefied.
Maybe it´s just changing depending on their stock supply.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Think I might have the worst GTX 780 classified ever. Max stable clocks with 1.212v is 1150mhz and the same with 1.35v. Anything over that artifacts like crazy and is really unstable, in fact 1.35v in general is just really unstable and bad when I should be helping the situation. Have no idea why it's behaving this way or why.
> 
> Think EVGA will give me a new one if I jump up and down on it until it stops working? Lol.
> 
> Not even worth putting this card under water.
> 
> Ideas on how I could prove its faulty or what to look for so I can RMA it?


You should try putting it under water. it really is amazing how it changes these cards. I was getting so many artifacts it was crazy. The key is to keep them under 60c. As soon as mine hit 60c I get artifacts like crazy no matter the voltage. I just setup my mercury s5 and I was running my pump at 15% and I tried benching my card and it was reaching 73c in seconds. I think I have an air bubble or something because I increased the pump speed and temps went back to normal but it was wierd because my card was artifacting like crazy and as soon as I kept the temps down the artifacts stopped. But I was running at 1500mhz trying to bench valley. What are you using to test the card and what is your asic and what do your temps reach while you are testing..


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olliver*
> 
> "...but I think you will be limited to a vanilla 780"
> Thats what it looks like, but even vanilla 780 would be faster than 770 classiefied.
> I just wondered that one guy in the evga forum postet that he stepped up 770 classified sli, to 780 classiefied.
> Maybe it´s just changing depending on their stock supply.


As far as I know, custom cards like the Classified cannot be stepped up to. But yeah, even a regular 780 will be faster than those 770 Classifieds.


----------



## Blindsay

well poop I found out ek isn't planning on releasing a clear plexi version of the waterblock for the classified


----------



## DubsD

Hi All,
I am new to the forums, but have been a reader for years. This thread has helped me out tons, and the custom 780 Classified BIOS is GREAT!!! I have recently updated my pc, and wanted to show off the power of the Classies with the SKY-LN2 Bios.


And my new PC





http://imgflip.com/i/3m4vv

Thank you all for your inspiration and help.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> You should try putting it under water. it really is amazing how it changes these cards. I was getting so many artifacts it was crazy. The key is to keep them under 60c. As soon as mine hit 60c I get artifacts like crazy no matter the voltage. I just setup my mercury s5 and I was running my pump at 15% and I tried benching my card and it was reaching 73c in seconds. I think I have an air bubble or something because I increased the pump speed and temps went back to normal but it was wierd because my card was artifacting like crazy and as soon as I kept the temps down the artifacts stopped. But I was running at 1500mhz trying to bench valley. What are you using to test the card and what is your asic and what do your temps reach while you are testing..


That's very good to know. I've picked up most of my water cooling supplies, but have to wait until EK starts selling the blocks. I've got a 240 UT60 and 360 UT60. I'll be adding a 120MM depending on what I can do fitment wise. After all, I only have a midtower case.







My 360 will be withing 1-5MM of the cards. XD


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> What bios are you using?
> First off, don't use Furmark. Second, what bios are you running? I don't know much about that power supply, but do you have another one to test with? Or just test overclocks with one card? Also, step up will do you no good because you can't step up to anything.


Skynet LN2 Revison 2 BIOS.


----------



## EvgeniX

Does any one have BIOS for

EVGA GeForce GTX 770 4GB Dual Classified Hydro Copper

P/N: 04G-P4-3779-KR
or
non Hydro Copper

04G-P4-3777-KR with UEFI suport?

Thx!!!


----------



## Ovrclck

From the EVGA thread


SOURCE


----------



## szeged

released next week


----------



## sycron17

He guys
I have a question
i have now tge 770 classified
since I changed the stock cooler to the Artic Accelero Xtreme III,I saw there the tripple Bios switch (normal,OC and LN2)
wich benefits do I get from It?
right now I'm @1267Mhz/3800Mhz with PT 111% and stock voltage

with the GTX Classified volt tool is it possible to raise the voltage ? Or do I need other things?
and until wich voltage can I go for safe?


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> released next week


disappointed there wont be a plexi top version


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> disappointed there wont be a plexi top version


time restraints are the problem with that one, theyre pushing to get it out asap and since plexi is probably harder for them to master on the blocks, they just went with what they could. I too wanted plexi tops, but ill be getting two of these blocks anyways lol.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> time restraints are the problem with that one, theyre pushing to get it out asap and since plexi is probably harder for them to master on the blocks, they just went with what they could. I too wanted plexi tops, but ill be getting two of these blocks anyways lol.


i dont get why they cant release this block now and then the plexi version later, they should be pretty good at working with plexi at this point lol.

plexi was the reason that i was waiting for this block, what does it offer over the hydrocopper block?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> i dont get why they cant release this block now and then the plexi version later, they should be pretty good at working with plexi at this point lol.
> 
> plexi was the reason that i was waiting for this block, what does it offer over the hydrocopper block?


im guessing right after this releases, it will be the 780 lightning block, then the galaxy hof block, then R&D on the amd 290x blocks because they want to release them on launch day.

Im sure they could do it with plexi if they werent swamped with everything else they have to do.

What it offers over the hydro copper block is

1. price
2. active vrm cooling(water actually flows over the vrm section!)
3. EK quality, the milling on the swiftech blocks is a joke at best.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im guessing right after this releases, it will be the 780 lightning block, then the galaxy hof block, then R&D on the amd 290x blocks because they want to release them on launch day.
> 
> Im sure they could do it with plexi if they werent swamped with everything else they have to do.
> 
> What it offers over the hydro copper block is
> 
> 1. price
> 2. active vrm cooling(water actually flows over the vrm section!)
> 3. EK quality, the milling on the swiftech blocks is a joke at best.


A true fullcover would have been nice, the hydro copper had all VRMs passively cooled, this one has active cooling for the core VRMs but nothing at all for the memory VRMs.
Not sure how hot the memory mosfets get (should be cooler than the core) but might not be a bad idea to stick some heatsinks on them if they do heat up.


----------



## strong island 1

EVGA enticed me to buy another classified. I got a 15% off coupon in my email today which takes $100 bucks off the classified. I am so tempted to buy another to see if I could get lucky. I would have to sell one to do it though. I have one with samsung memory which is 7550mhz game stable. It has a hydrocopper block on it. PM me.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im guessing right after this releases, it will be the 780 lightning block, then the galaxy hof block, then R&D on the amd 290x blocks because they want to release them on launch day.
> 
> Im sure they could do it with plexi if they werent swamped with everything else they have to do.
> 
> What it offers over the hydro copper block is
> 
> 1. price
> 2. active vrm cooling(water actually flows over the vrm section!)
> 3. EK quality, the milling on the swiftech blocks is a joke at best.
> 
> 
> 
> A true fullcover would have been nice, the hydro copper had all VRMs passively cooled, this one has active cooling for the core VRMs but nothing at all for the memory VRMs.
> Not sure how hot the memory mosfets get (should be cooler than the core) but might not be a bad idea to stick some heatsinks on them if they do heat up.
Click to expand...

I might keep my Hydrocopper after-all.... lol


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im guessing right after this releases, it will be the 780 lightning block, then the galaxy hof block, then R&D on the amd 290x blocks because they want to release them on launch day.
> 
> Im sure they could do it with plexi if they werent swamped with everything else they have to do.
> 
> What it offers over the hydro copper block is
> 
> 1. price
> 2. active vrm cooling(water actually flows over the vrm section!)
> 3. EK quality, the milling on the swiftech blocks is a joke at best.
> 
> 
> 
> A true fullcover would have been nice, the hydro copper had all VRMs passively cooled, this one has active cooling for the core VRMs but nothing at all for the memory VRMs.
> Not sure how hot the memory mosfets get (should be cooler than the core) but might not be a bad idea to stick some heatsinks on them if they do heat up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might keep my Hydrocopper after-all.... lol
Click to expand...

Interesting, didn't know that the RAM VRMs were separate. However the Hydrocopper doesn't cover the back area of the card either, much like with the EK block. And also like the EK block, it actively cools the core VRMs. (Yes, there are 2 channels going to the strip of metal over the core VRMs)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I might keep my Hydrocopper after-all.... lol


I'm thinking about getting the HydroCopper. I guess it comes down to the numbers. =/ So much for best of both worlds.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@Z0eff.. yes Hydrocopper doesn't have direct contact with the mosfets- but at list they are enclosed by passively cooled copper, who knows maybe this area doesn't have to be cooled at all ,it all comes down to that this long awaited block doesn't bring a lot to the table ,the price of the block is hopefully reasonable


----------



## sticks435

Hmmmm, well I was thinking about selling my Hydrocopper and backplate, but maybe I will keep them now that pics are out of the EK blocks and it's been confirmed that the core VRM's are actively cooled on the Hydro.

Can someone send me a video or describe the fan issue? I think I might have the same thing when it's above say 60% or so, it's really loud and sounds like a blade or shaft is out of balance.

Here is a phone vid of it on full blast 100% from right underneath it.


----------



## skyn3t

I just want to share this









sky going to give vbios to the hole 700's family
Quote:


> vbios annouced for [Official] NVIDIA GTX 760 Owners Club
> 
> vbios annouced for [Official] NVIDIA GTX 770 Owners Club


----------



## EvgeniX

Hi,

How does GTX 780, 770, 680 Classified Software Overvoltage tool works? its tweaks drivers? or bios?

I can run my 680 Classified 1400+ with 1.35V with this tool... just two problems...

1. After use of this tool volts never go to lower like it does stock volts....

2. I think I can run it even more but 131% TDP does not let me.... how do I change TDP?

I'm looking for BIOS from 770 Classified to have only temperature TDP not 131%.... any one can share it pls???

Thx!


----------



## sycron17

You can change TDP by moddifying Bios
i changed the TDP of the 680 SC Sig 2 of my friend to max 270w
stock was sonething like 225


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @Z0eff.. yes Hydrocopper doesn't have direct contact with the mosfets- but at list they are enclosed by passively cooled copper, who knows maybe this area doesn't have to be cooled at all ,it all comes down to that this long awaited block doesn't bring a lot to the table ,the price of the block is hopefully reasonable


Judging from the pictures there is a massive air gap right there, with air mostly trapped. Looks more like a good insulator to me!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> EVGA enticed me to buy another classified. I got a 15% off coupon in my email today which takes $100 bucks off the classified. I am so tempted to buy another to see if I could get lucky. I would have to sell one to do it though. I have one with samsung memory which is 7550mhz game stable. It has a hydrocopper block on it. PM me.


I got that same coupon. I wonder how many of those they sent out?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvgeniX*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> How does GTX 780, 770, 680 Classified Software Overvoltage tool works? its tweaks drivers? or bios?
> 
> I can run my 680 Classified 1400+ with 1.35V with this tool... just two problems...
> 
> 1. After use of this tool volts never go to lower like it does stock volts....
> 
> 2. I think I can run it even more but 131% TDP does not let me.... how do I change TDP?
> 
> I'm looking for BIOS from 770 Classified to have only temperature TDP not 131%.... any one can share it pls???
> 
> Thx!


1. You must cold boot (shutdown) your PC before voltage control returns to normal.
2. I think you mean "Power Target". You can try using Kepler bios tool to edit the bios or maybe there is a bios already out there that offeres a higher Power Target than 130%.


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I got that same coupon. I wonder how many of those they sent out?
> 1. You must cold boot (shutdown) your PC before voltage control returns to normal.


I got it too. I think anyone that filled out the dual- bios survey got one.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> I got it too. I think anyone that filled out the dual- bios survey got one.


is there someplace I can go to fill that survey out, I want a coupon haha


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> is there someplace I can go to fill that survey out, I want a coupon haha


Don't think it's live anymore. Was just when the cards were first announced.


----------



## sycron17

Well I was able with kepler bios editor tu put the power target of the 680 sc sig 2 up to 145%


----------



## TormenteD

@ HC debate- avoid those like the plague.. the only thing this block gets right is core temps. Internals are a joke. I would say use universal but I dunno how well the Enzotech VRMsinks cools the VRM which is a serious concern for the Classy. EK will be expensive, but if you don't care about resale value you should wait for that one.


----------



## strong island 1

ya that coupon was a good strategy for more sales. I didn't even plan on trying another card but I couldn't resist. 15% with shipping comes out to $120 which is pretty awesome.

I was just looking at the lightning club and msi is supposedly releasing a much better bios on there website. I was thinking it would probably work great for us also. I will try it once released.

Also I know someone already asked this but has anyone tried the vdroop mod on these cards. In Valley now that I can monitor the correct voltage in gpuz I see a pretty big vdroop. Would probably help a lot to disable llc. It's so cool we can now finally monitor voltages correctly. Also I noticed even though the voltage limit is 1.5v if I sent the evbot to 1.6v it squeezes out a little more voltage. Like .015v


----------



## strong island 1

does anyone know if EK is also making a backplate or if EVGA's will be compatible.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> does anyone know if EK is also making a backplate or if EVGA's will be compatible.


I'm curious about this, too. My friend has some evga titans and he said the evga backplates wouldn't fit with his ek blocks. The screws were different thicknesses and threading.


----------



## Nizzen

Welcome to the dark side









http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/evgadark2.jpg.html

Just waiting for the EK waterblock for the Classy`s.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm curious about this, too. My friend has some evga titans and he said the evga backplates wouldn't fit with his ek blocks. The screws were different thicknesses and threading.


They will be releasing a backplate, I saw them state that on their facebook page. no clue about the evga one fitting though, I hope so though


----------



## nyk20z3

Here is the Classified Block,was expecting something more aggressive -


----------



## sycron17

Hey people
I have a little question

I used to OC normaly graphics
now I have the GTX Classified Controller

if I put a higher voltage and then if I am on Idle should I put the voltages again on default or is ok let it there?(fixed Voltage)

I was only able to put my 770 Classy up to 1267-1270 with max settings(max Power Target and 1.212v) now with 1.215-1.221v I already Passed 1280-1293 and now testing 1306Mhz


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sycron17*
> 
> Hey people
> I have a little question
> 
> I used to OC normaly graphics
> now I have the GTX Classified Controller
> 
> if I put a higher voltage and then if I am on Idle should I put the voltages again on default or is ok let it there?(fixed Voltage)
> 
> I was only able to put my 770 Classy up to 1267-1270 with max settings(max Power Target and 1.212v) now with 1.215-1.221v I already Passed 1280-1293 and now testing 1306Mhz


I only use the higher voltages for benching or certain games. As soon as I get back to the desktop or I am doing work I put the voltage back to stock. I don't like to leave my card sitting at high voltages for no reason.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Any word on whether current evga.com stock is Samsung or Elipda? Also, do you need to run the fans at some ridiculously high RPM to get good enough cooling for a nice air oc 24/7? Sold my sc ACX 780, and since the coupon came I'm debating going for a classy 780... in the meantime I've picked up two 4gb 670s which push great perf (~35% more than my 1150 24/7 oc), but I still prefer a single card typically when possible, and a 1350-1400mhz oc on a Classy would put me quite close to the same perf.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> does anyone know if EK is also making a backplate or if EVGA's will be compatible.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious about this, too. My friend has some evga titans and he said the evga backplates wouldn't fit with his ek blocks. The screws were different thicknesses and threading.
Click to expand...

Ya I bought a evga 680ftw awhile ago which came with a evga backplate. I bought my block from ek and the ek supplied srcews didn't work like you said. All I had to do though was buy the correct screws which I found at lowes and the evga backplate worked with the ek block. ek mentioned the correct needed screws on there website so they made it easy. it was funny to me though because the EK store page said "we didn't anticipate people using evga's backplate" it was funny because the backplate came stock with the card.


----------



## kot0005

Which Batches use the samsung memory on the GTX 780 classified?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Any word on whether current evga.com stock is Samsung or Elipda? Also, do you need to run the fans at some ridiculously high RPM to get good enough cooling for a nice air oc 24/7? Sold my sc ACX 780, and since the coupon came I'm debating going for a classy 780... in the meantime I've picked up two 4gb 670s which push great perf (~35% more than my 1150 24/7 oc), but I still prefer a single card typically when possible, and a 1350-1400mhz oc on a Classy would put me quite close to the same perf.


I just ordered mine with the coupon and it should be here tommorrow. I already assumed they would have the Samsung chips. I hope I am not wrong. I can let you know tommorrow.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I just ordered mine with the coupon and it should be here tommorrow. I already assumed they would have the Samsung chips. I hope I am not wrong. I can let you know tommorrow.


Thanks... seeing some reports of elipda oc'ing well too, so I may bite.


----------



## jameyscott

I wish the backplate would have come stock with this card. It's freaking massive.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I was playing BETA BF4 just fine yesterday ..today I keep crashing with this BS showing up ,..any idea how to get around this guys ??


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I was playing BETA BF4 just fine yesterday ..today I keep crashing with this BS showing up ,..any idea how to get around this guys ??


I get a similar message every time I tab or minimize the game, not sure how or why it happens though.


----------



## sdmf74

Just ran a benchmark run of AVP and got 165.9 FPS
Compared to my 770 classy got a score of 123.1 FPS
Thats a huge difference


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I was playing BETA BF4 just fine yesterday ..today I keep crashing with this BS showing up ,..any idea how to get around this guys ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get a similar message every time I tab or minimize the game, not sure how or why it happens though.
Click to expand...

I have tried few fixes i this thread with no avail
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2955064762674033319/

welcome to BF4 (uber console port that looks worst then BF3 )







30 days until release and buggy as hack


----------



## nyk20z3

I've seen the trailers and it looks look a good improvement over BF3 IMO.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Have to ask... What clocks could I expect for 24/7 gaming on the stock cooler without cranking it to jet engine levels? Basically trying to decide whether to go for it or just stick with quiet 670 4gb sli vs a single classy 780. I won't be going water anytime soon likely.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I resolved my problem -increased virtual memory from 600 to 2000 and max 2200


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Have to ask... What clocks could I expect for 24/7 gaming on the stock cooler without cranking it to jet engine levels? Basically trying to decide whether to go for it or just stick with quiet 670 4gb sli vs a single classy 780. I won't be going water anytime soon likely.


Im gaming stable @ 1306/1815mhz with good temps


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Have to ask... What clocks could I expect for 24/7 gaming on the stock cooler without cranking it to jet engine levels? Basically trying to decide whether to go for it or just stick with quiet 670 4gb sli vs a single classy 780. I won't be going water anytime soon likely.


This is a really hard question because I feel like the range of voltage control we have makes these cards range greatly. I would have to say you could at least hit 1300mhz at 1.35v for gaming. You could probably even go higher but temps would start to get pretty high.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Im gaming stable @ 1306/1815mhz with good temps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> This is a really hard question because I feel like the range of voltage control we have makes these cards range greatly. I would have to say you could at least hit 1300mhz at 1.35v for gaming. You could probably even go higher but temps would start to get pretty high.


Thanks, both of you. Reps!


----------



## yknot

Just a quick question.

Noticed a couple of posts about Vdroop. I have the EVBot and I'm assuming that with my OCP setting set to Extreme I have overcome Vdroop?

When benching, my NVVDD setting always rises from the set value by about 0.3-0.5v. Is that Vdroop sorted?


----------



## NateST

What kind of temps are you seeing in the 1.3v range @ 100% fan? I have a classy on the way.


----------



## sdmf74

@1306mhz 1.2875v in game temps range from about 65-70c but I have prety good airflow


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> Noticed a couple of posts about Vdroop. I have the EVBot and I'm assuming that with my OCP setting set to Extreme I have overcome Vdroop?
> 
> When benching, my NVVDD setting always rises from the set value by about 0.3-0.5v. Is that Vdroop sorted?


I still get vdroop even with evbot set to extreme ocp. I don't think ocp relates to vdroop. I think vdroop is controlled by LLC and by disabling LLC it gets rid of the vdroop. I think. I haven't tried it yet though. When you run valley at lets say 1.35v does it stay at 1.35v or does it drop down a little bit. I am using gpuz now for voltage monitoring.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> @1306mhz 1.2875v in game temps range from about 65-70c but I have prety good airflow


I feel I have excellent airflow as well, +rep


----------



## strong island 1

I wonder if EK would send our thread a block so we could do a review versus the hydro copper block. That would be awesome.


----------



## pharma57

Any takers?


----------



## jameyscott

Dat cable management.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I wonder if EK would send our thread a block so we could do a review versus the hydro copper block. That would be awesome.


if they dont, i plan on ordering the EK classified blocks the second they release lol


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Any takers?


Wow that board looks pretty sick. Since it's already out and probably a lot cheaper than Rampage Black Edition I have been thinking about getting it for my 4930k. It looks sick right there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I wonder if EK would send our thread a block so we could do a review versus the hydro copper block. That would be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> if they dont, i plan on ordering the EK classified blocks the second they release lol
Click to expand...

I wonder if they would do that. I still have a hydrocopper block so I could do a really nice review.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I wonder if they would do that. I still have a hydrocopper block so I could do a really nice review.


if you do, make sure you pop both blocks open and show swiftech what they should have done


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I still get vdroop even with evbot set to extreme ocp. I don't think ocp relates to vdroop. I think vdroop is controlled by LLC and by disabling LLC it gets rid of the vdroop. I think. I haven't tried it yet though. When you run valley at lets say 1.35v does it stay at 1.35v or does it drop down a little bit. I am using gpuz now for voltage monitoring.


OCP is over current protection, it's a different animal than vdroop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Any takers?


I'll take it, Vince's rigs always look more fun than mine...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if they dont, i plan on ordering the EK classified blocks the second they release lol


Someone getting the EK block should get some temps off the memory VRMs, I'm kinda curious how hot (or not?) they actually get.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I wonder if they would do that. I still have a hydrocopper block so I could do a really nice review.
> 
> 
> 
> if you do, make sure you pop both blocks open and show swiftech what they should have done
Click to expand...

I don't know how long you have been watercooling but EK was/is not the the best in that dep. so I wouldn't get to exited ,I wan't to see the inside of the block and some test results
BTW. the new block looks rushed and cheap,









I have to admit that the company have rebound it very nicely from a lot of mishaps they had with their products in the past


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I still get vdroop even with evbot set to extreme ocp. I don't think ocp relates to vdroop. I think vdroop is controlled by LLC and by disabling LLC it gets rid of the vdroop. I think. I haven't tried it yet though. When you run valley at lets say 1.35v does it stay at 1.35v or does it drop down a little bit. I am using gpuz now for voltage monitoring.
> 
> 
> 
> OCP is over current protection, it's a different animal than vdroop.
Click to expand...

Thanx for the above.

Sorry but I'm not sure where the LLC mod is? Is it the same as the NCP4206 thread mod?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-15-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool

Off to do a Valley run as well







.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Wow that board looks pretty sick. Since it's already out and probably a lot cheaper than Rampage Black Edition I have been thinking about getting it for my 4930k. It looks sick right there.
> I wonder if they would do that. I still have a hydrocopper block so I could do a really nice review.


The eVGA DARK and the R4E BE costs about the same afaik. Atleast here in Norway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I don't know how long you have been watercooling but EK was/is not the the best in that dep. so I wouldn't get to exited ,I wan't to see the inside of the block and some test results
> BTW. the new block looks rushed and cheap,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that the company have rebound it very nicely from a lot of mishaps they had with their products in the past


I think a lot of people are basing their expectations on the excellent Titan/Titan SE blocks that EK made


----------



## TormenteD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I don't know how long you have been watercooling but EK was/is not the the best in that dep. so I wouldn't get to exited ,I wan't to see the inside of the block and some test results
> BTW. the new block looks rushed and cheap,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that the company have rebound it very nicely from a lot of mishaps they had with their products in the past


You can't be too picky when it comes to such a niche product. I think EK have stepped up their game- their Titan blocks were exemplary performers. When it comes to internals I still prefer the German manu's (Aquacomputer, Watercool) but EK gets the job done. However it's pretty weird that the block doesn't seem to be covering the VRMs which would be the reason to go full cover...


----------



## NoPecksNoSex

Hi guys! Im new to this community and computer building in general and would love to join this page. Im super noob only spending the last year learning from scratch

I had just received my 770 classified (HUGE) and was wondering do i need proof with picture of my card to join this club?
Secondly I am just barely starting to read up on overclocking and as the classified is designed for that. Im not familiar with the precision x overclocking methods.

Other questions include what is Evbot? i saw this extra plug area on my card and spent hours looking for an answer and only found out what its called from a youtube video. What is an average overclocked 770 look like? (clock speed, temps) It seems that classified cards also have their own overclocking software or am i wrong?

Again im still new as this is my very first forum but any experienced help would be awesome


----------



## strong island 1

[quote nameThe eVGA DARK and the R4E BE costs about the same afaik. Atleast here in Norway..[/quote]

Well I don't think the black edition has had a price release yet. The EVGA dark is $400. The Rampage IV Extreme is still $430 at newegg this long after it's release. I bet the black edition could be $500.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I don't know how long you have been watercooling but EK was/is not the the best in that dep. so I wouldn't get to exited ,I wan't to see the inside of the block and some test results
> BTW. the new block looks rushed and cheap,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that the company have rebound it very nicely from a lot of mishaps they had with their products in the past


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TormenteD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I don't know how long you have been watercooling but EK was/is not the the best in that dep. so I wouldn't get to exited ,I wan't to see the inside of the block and some test results
> BTW. the new block looks rushed and cheap,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that the company have rebound it very nicely from a lot of mishaps they had with their products in the past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be too picky when it comes to such a niche product. I think EK have stepped up their game- their Titan blocks were exemplary performers. When it comes to internals I still prefer the German manu's (Aquacomputer, Watercool) but EK gets the job done. However it's pretty weird that the block doesn't seem to be covering the VRMs which would be the reason to go full cover...
Click to expand...

Ya I have liked my 680 and titan blocks from EK. They are the only gpu blocks I have owned up until this hydrocopper and I liked my titan xxl edition much better. Also all my blocks were nickel plated and I never had an issue, but I did use there coolant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoPecksNoSex*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys! Im new to this community and computer building in general and would love to join this page. Im super noob only spending the last year learning from scratch
> 
> I had just received my 770 classified (HUGE) and was wondering do i need proof with picture of my card to join this club?
> Secondly I am just barely starting to read up on overclocking and as the classified is designed for that. Im not familiar with the precision x overclocking methods.
> 
> Other questions include what is Evbot? i saw this extra plug area on my card and spent hours looking for an answer and only found out what its called from a youtube video. What is an average overclocked 770 look like? (clock speed, temps) It seems that classified cards also have their own overclocking software or am i wrong?
> 
> Again im still new as this is my very first forum but any experienced help would be awesome


I don't think you have an evbot port. I think you have the voltage reading header. I have to make sure on that. The evbot port is only 5 large pins.

I read on the evga forums that the classified overvoltage tool works for your card also. I can't find the exact thread but go to this link for info also. there should be threads about the 770 and the overvoltage tool. http://forums.evga.com/tt.aspx?forumid=87 I would use that for your voltage adjustments and precision x for your core clock, mem clock, and power and temp sliders and also it can be used for monitoring everything during benchmarks and games with an OSD. I would start out at like 1100mhz lets say at stock voltage and run some benchmarks. If you crash raise the voltage a bit. If you dont' raise the core clock. This is a very crude way of explaining it but you should get the idea. IF not let me know.

Also just go into gpuz and get a validation link and post it in here. That is all you need for me to add you to the members list. Anything else you need let us know.


----------



## strong island 1

Also just to let everyone know I got my 3rd classified today from EVGA.com and I just pulled the cooler off and it has samsung memory. I'm not sure if they all are but I think the chances would be good.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Also just to let everyone know I got my 3rd classified today from EVGA.com and I just pulled the cooler off and it has samsung memory. I'm not sure if they all are but I think the chances would be good.


Thanks for posting back! I'm still trying to decide whether to drop the 670 4GB SLI and just go for a classy for 24/7 gaming... if I can get within a close enough margin of the perf I'd be plenty happy to have a single card. It's looking like I'd need around 1300-1350mhz with a decent mem OC to get really close. The only reason I'm leery is because it's somewhat luck-based, and I don't want it to be a jet engine (I could handle around 2000-2200rpm happily on my prior eVGA ACX, but I'm not sure that's enough to hold down the kind of OC I'd want). I'm *THIS* close to pulling the trigger though with the 15% off...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Also just to let everyone know I got my 3rd classified today from EVGA.com and I just pulled the cooler off and it has samsung memory. I'm not sure if they all are but I think the chances would be good.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting back! I'm still trying to decide whether to drop the 670 4GB SLI and just go for a classy for 24/7 gaming... if I can get within a close enough margin of the perf I'd be plenty happy to have a single card. It's looking like I'd need around 1300-1350mhz with a decent mem OC to get really close. The only reason I'm leery is because it's somewhat luck-based, and I don't want it to be a jet engine (I could handle around 2000-2200rpm happily on my prior eVGA ACX, but I'm not sure that's enough to hold down the kind of OC I'd want). I'm *THIS* close to pulling the trigger though with the 15% off...
Click to expand...

maybe wait for the new amd benchmarks to surface. I just love the classified it is so much fun to play with and I already have 2 so of course I would only get another classified. But we are so far into the 780 launch maybe wait for the new cards at this point.

Edit - but then again you are getting $100 off so that's a Classified for $600 which is even cheaper than reference 780's so that is a pretty good deal.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> maybe wait for the new amd benchmarks to surface. I just love the classified it is so much fun to play with and I already have 2 so of course I would only get another classified. But we are so far into the 780 launch maybe wait for the new cards at this point.
> 
> Edit - but then again you are getting $100 off so that's a Classified for $600 which is even cheaper than reference 780's so that is a pretty good deal.


Yeah, that's the thing... I would get it for $595 shipped along with the free Batman Origins game I could either play or sell for $20-25. I wasn't originally considering it because it would have been a lot more expensive, but with this pricing it's in the range of what I'm comfortable with...

EDIT: Oh heck, I just went with it and sprung for faster shipping while I was at it so I wouldn't be without a card while shipping the 670's back since they have to be sent soon and ground shipping would have taken until Oct 14th to arrive to me per UPS estimate...







. I think this'll be a ton of fun to play with as you mentioned, and with some luck I'll get a nice clocker that can come close to the performance without the SLI being needed.







Thanks again for your thoughts, I've seen your posts for awhile and you know what you're doing







. Unless I get one that can't break 1250 core or something, I'll be happy...


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Thanks for posting back! I'm still trying to decide whether to drop the 670 4GB SLI and just go for a classy for 24/7 gaming... if I can get within a close enough margin of the perf I'd be plenty happy to have a single card. It's looking like I'd need around 1300-1350mhz with a decent mem OC to get really close. The only reason I'm leery is because it's somewhat luck-based, and I don't want it to be a jet engine (I could handle around 2000-2200rpm happily on my prior eVGA ACX, but I'm not sure that's enough to hold down the kind of OC I'd want). I'm *THIS* close to pulling the trigger though with the 15% off...


I got two new Classies last week and they were both Samsung, and eVGA stated they were back to Samsung on the new batch so you are pretty safe in that regard


----------



## yknot

Sorry to repeat post....................but..................can we do a Vdroop mod on our Classys. Is the NCP4206 thread relevant

http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-15-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Sorry to repeat post....................but..................can we do a Vdroop mod on our Classys. Is the NCP4206 thread relevant
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-15-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool


I don't think the 780 Classy uses the ncp4206 controller, so it would not be relevant.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Also just to let everyone know I got my 3rd classified today from EVGA.com and I just pulled the cooler off and it has samsung memory. I'm not sure if they all are but I think the chances would be good.


Good to know, mine should be here on Thursday, have you benched it yet?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Also just to let everyone know I got my 3rd classified today from EVGA.com and I just pulled the cooler off and it has samsung memory. I'm not sure if they all are but I think the chances would be good.


Where's the best place to order one, evga.com? Or it doesn't matter, newegg etc... ima order one next week.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Also just to let everyone know I got my 3rd classified today from EVGA.com and I just pulled the cooler off and it has samsung memory. I'm not sure if they all are but I think the chances would be good.
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the best place to order one, evga.com? Or it doesn't matter, newegg etc... ima order one next week.
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4
Click to expand...

I would wait for 290x release








http://www.overclock.net/t/1431694/wccf-nvidia-planning-price-cuts-for-geforce-gtx-titan-geforce-gtx-780-and-geforce-gtx-770


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> [quote name="sWaY20" url="/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/2530#post_20931094"][quote name="strong island 1" url="/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/2520#post_20928784"]Also just to let everyone know I got my 3rd classified today from EVGA.com and I just pulled the cooler off and it has samsung memory. I'm not sure if they all are but I think the chances would be good.


Where's the best place to order one, evga.com? Or it doesn't matter, newegg etc... ima order one next week.tappin from the Nexus 4[/quote]I would wait for 290x release http://www.overclock.net/t/1431694/wccf-nvidia-planning-price-cuts-for-geforce-gtx-titan-geforce-gtx-780-and-geforce-gtx-770[/QUOTE]

Yeah Ive tried waiting, but I'm impatient. With amd being idiots not releasing any info including price, I'll be waiting a while, I hate waiting and I know the performance of the classy so I'm pretty set on getting one.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Sorry to repeat post....................but..................can we do a Vdroop mod on our Classys. Is the NCP4206 thread relevant
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-15-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the 780 Classy uses the ncp4206 controller, so it would not be relevant.
Click to expand...

Thanx for that. I wasn't sure about the relevance of the LLC mod in that thread, that's why I asked.


----------



## huberei

hi guys
i will get my 2 780 classiefied hydro's tomorrow.

following this thread quiet some time, i wanted to ask you, what modbios i should use.
are the posted ones from post #1 still good, or are there newer/better bioses to use?

thx


----------



## szeged

use the custom bios on the front page







skyn3t is the best.


----------



## Seyumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> use the custom bios on the front page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyn3t is the best.


Which one though there's three of them. I'm in the same exact boat as the poster before you I'll also be a brand new owner of two 780 classy hydros. For just purely gaming FPS (no benching or folding/bit coining) which bios should be my primary for a rugged water cooling setup? Sky-stock, sky-classy vbios v2, or sky-LN2?


----------



## huberei

i think i'm gonna try the sky-classy vbios v2.
450w max power should be more than enough for max. 1.35v









btw. how much max voltage would you suggest to use under water?
just for gaming...


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huberei*
> 
> i think i'm gonna try the sky-classy vbios v2.
> 450w max power should be more than enough for max. 1.35v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw. how much max voltage would you suggest to use under water?
> just for gaming...


Really depends on how much you plan to push your card.


----------



## huberei

ok, but when could it damage the card seriously?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huberei*
> 
> ok, but when could it damage the card seriously?


Card has only been out for two months so no one knows since this is a custom PCB with custom VRMs. However, 1.30-1.35 should be fine.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm pretty sure some of you have this rattling noise coming out from the cooler fins ..found this on another forum
http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2018526


----------



## JayKthnx

quick question about the acx cooler;
some pictures show the trim as a brushed nickel finish, others give it more of a champagne color. which should I expect?
trying to decide if I want a blower classy or acx and down to picking between trim colors to match my system.
thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## szeged

classified card only comes as ACX or hydro copper, no blower style :x


----------



## szeged

on a seperate note, new classified should arrive today







if it clocks better than one of my current ones ill have to sell another again since im still only stickin with 2 way 780s lol


----------



## JayKthnx

Blower Style 770 Classy
Hydro Copper 770 Classy
ACX 770 Classy


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> Blower Style 770 Classy


ohhh sorry i thought you meant 780 classified









when my newest classified arrives today ill try to take some up close pictures of it for you so you can compare the colors.


----------



## sandboarder08

Hey guys I found this today

another win for TEAM CLASSY









http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu


----------



## szeged

nicely done, classy









pushing my true love(titan) even farther down


----------



## NoPecksNoSex

Upgraded from a 670 ftw to a 770 classified. 2 hours later found it artifacting like crazy/unplayable levels. RMA initiated.....another 2 weeks to hold my baby again


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ohhh sorry i thought you meant 780 classified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when my newest classified arrives today ill try to take some up close pictures of it for you so you can compare the colors.


greatly appreciated


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Hey guys I found this today
> 
> another win for TEAM CLASSY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu


MMMMMMMMMMM wait someone beat kp's score by 2k on the gpu side???? yeah right


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> MMMMMMMMMMM wait someone beat kp's score by 2k on the gpu side???? yeah right


Haha was thinking the same. That GPU score is way off. KP's CPU is a 5.7Ghz 3930K and this guy beat him with a 4.3Ghz one? KP got 5k higher Physics score. Bogus result.


----------



## criminal

Not sure if just anyone can use the code, but I have the 15% off coupon for a EVGA dual bios video cards that I do not plan to use. If you want to try the code, PM and I will send it over.

Thanks


----------



## GoldenTiger

I called in to have my order verification done but it's hours later and it shows as pending verification still... I want to make sure it ships since I paid extra for shipping and it's well within the deadline. Is this normal and their status just updates slowly?


----------



## szeged

lookie what arrived today














time to install it and compare

im hoping its better than one of my current classifieds, but at the same time i dont wanna have to go through the trouble of selling another card lol


----------



## szeged

hmm so far so good









guess ill have to list another card on ebay and hope the scammers are asleep :x


----------



## JayKthnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I guess it's just champagne enough to look either way depending on lighting. I'll probably just go with an acx cooler for better ventilation until I watercool. +rep for the help


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> I guess it's just champagne enough to look either way depending on lighting. I'll probably just go with an acx cooler for better ventilation until I watercool. +rep for the help


glad to help, pics were taken with a cracked camera phone lens sorry if the quality isnt the best lol, also had almost all of the lights in my house burn out and havent replaced them yet so the lighting isnt the best, to me in person it seems mostly silver colored


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> glad to help, pics were taken with a cracked camera phone lens sorry if the quality isnt the best lol, also had almost all of the lights in my house burn out and havent replaced them yet so the lighting isnt the best, to me in person it seems mostly silver colored


Those are shockingly good pictures, considering







!


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This kinda 300% bios that you guys talk about is p0 state with core clock freezed for LN2 event. it does make any water cooling GPU to stay 35c idle temp now imagine it under air, 70c idle , under any stress "NO GPU" after 20 seconds.
> This.


@skyn3t

quote from the lightning thread!

can you make a bios that can freeze P0 state just for benching? If I was able to keep my Power state at 0 then I could get some great marks!

But not run this for gaming or everyday computing! just soley benching.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> @skyn3t
> 
> quote from the lightning thread!
> 
> can you make a bios that can freeze P0 state just for benching? If I was able to keep my Power state at 0 then I could get some great marks!
> 
> But not run this for gaming or everyday computing! just soley benching.


No, and I won't because if I do you know what going to happen right.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> No, and I won't because if I do you know what going to happen right.


Wupp some titans lol







or let the factory smoke out....


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Wupp some titans lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or let the factory smoke out....


I believe the technical term is magic smoke.


----------



## Gaupz

Hey I just received the first of two EVGA 780 SC classified cards, I wanted to know underload do you guys notice a kind of buzzing sound? I don't think it's coil whine but i'm not certain. It kind of sounds like grinding, I noticed it in Unigine Valley. Any thoughts? It doesn't bother me nor is it loud, although it is loud enough to tell that it's coming from the card.

Secondly how should I go about overclocking the card(s)? I don't want to push for crazy clocks and they will be on air for a while.
What should I be trying to set the GPU clock offset and Mem clock offset at in PrecisionX? a base line to start.... something that most cards will be able to handle.

Thanks!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaupz*
> 
> Hey I just received the first of two EVGA 780 SC classified cards, I wanted to know underload do you guys notice a kind of buzzing sound? I don't think it's coil whine but i'm not certain. It kind of sounds like grinding, I noticed it in Unigine Valley. Any thoughts? It doesn't bother me nor is it loud, although it is loud enough to tell that it's coming from the card.
> 
> Secondly how should I go about overclocking the card(s)? I don't want to push for crazy clocks and they will be on air for a while.
> What should I be trying to set the GPU clock offset and Mem clock offset at in PrecisionX? a base line to start.... something that most cards will be able to handle.
> 
> Thanks!


did you get the superclocked 780 or the 780 classified. the 780 SC and 780 Classified are different models. Also yes I finally am noticing the noise. My first 2 cards didn't do it but my third does. It sounds like the metal vibrating in a very strange way. I actually get it just idling. It's not coil whine so I don't care since I will be removing the cooler once ek blocks come out.


----------



## szeged

hey strong, did your new classy arrive? if it did, get a chance to bench it yet?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hey strong, did your new classy arrive? if it did, get a chance to bench it yet?


ya it did but I sold my hydrocopper blocks and I really hate benching these cards on air., I took the cooler off to make sure the memory was samsung. i got realy luck with all 3 of my cards. I am anxiously waiting for ek to release.


----------



## szeged

ah, grats on the samsung mem again







yeah i cant stand air cooling anymore lol


----------



## jameyscott

I also hear the noise. And since I'll be getting a water block for both of them soon, I really don't care. I want them under water so bad. I run 3240x1920 and these cards are stellar, but really need water to make them shine.


----------



## Gaupz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> did you get the superclocked 780 or the 780 classified. the 780 SC and 780 Classified are different models. Also yes I finally am noticing the noise. My first 2 cards didn't do it but my third does. It sounds like the metal vibrating in a very strange way. I actually get it just idling. It's not coil whine so I don't care since I will be removing the cooler once ek blocks come out.


yeah its the supeclocked version. Just an observation.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaupz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> did you get the superclocked 780 or the 780 classified. the 780 SC and 780 Classified are different models. Also yes I finally am noticing the noise. My first 2 cards didn't do it but my third does. It sounds like the metal vibrating in a very strange way. I actually get it just idling. It's not coil whine so I don't care since I will be removing the cooler once ek blocks come out.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah its the supeclocked version. Just an observation.
Click to expand...

That's cool thanks. You are totally welcome to post here I was just wondering because you had both models in the name. Ya the noise is really annoying. It's a very wierd hum type metal noise. If I didn't watercool it would bother me because I am using an open test bench right now and sit very close to the card.


----------



## strong island 1

I want my ek blocks so badly. I have been refreshing there page all day. I really hope we can order them soon.


----------



## sWaY20

Should I order from evga.com to get a better chance if getting Sammy memory?

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Should I order from evga.com to get a better chance if getting Sammy memory?
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4


unless someone has old stock they should all be Samsung again, but I would order from EVGA for your best shot. I ordered mine last week and it has the samsung memory.


----------



## NateST

My classy should be in tomorrow, I don't have any paste as all my extra computer stuff is in storage so I can't check for sammy memory, bench results tomorrow night


----------



## mcg75

Just got my RMA Classy today from Memory Express. They paid shipping both ways for the RMA. Didn't expect that.

Checked asic score. 85.2% which is virtually the same as my RMA'd one.
Run it bone stock, boosts to 1163 mhz out of the box, 13 mhz higher than my old one. Good sign.
Ran memory test, put it up to 7200 mhz or +600 and no problem. Must be Samsung.
Upped voltage to 1.187v. Ran 1306 mhz ok in Valley. Crashed at 1320 mhz.
Loaded Sky's classy bios.
Completed 1320 mhz at 1.218.
Opened Classy overvolt tool. Set to 1.250 and ran 1372 mhz in Valley. Very last screen has a couple artifacts.
Important note. My RMA'd Classy would not run above 1254 mhz in Valley regardless of voltage.

Only bad news, this ACX cooler is louder than the first one and has an annoying rattle to boot. Grrrrr.
I will find and fix the rattle because this card oc's well enough to be worth the effort unlike the first one.


----------



## illuz

That's a nice RMA replacement!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illuz*
> 
> That's a nice RMA replacement!


Yep, I got lucky the second time around.


----------



## Sega Mega Dave

My 780 Classy wont clock above 1.187v so hopefully the controller software will work, looks like a beast of a card though.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Just got my RMA Classy today from Memory Express. They paid shipping both ways for the RMA. Didn't expect that.
> 
> Checked asic score. 85.2% which is virtually the same as my RMA'd one.
> Run it bone stock, boosts to 1163 mhz out of the box, 13 mhz higher than my old one. Good sign.
> Ran memory test, put it up to 7200 mhz or +600 and no problem. Must be Samsung.
> Upped voltage to 1.187v. Ran 1306 mhz ok in Valley. Crashed at 1320 mhz.
> Loaded Sky's classy bios.
> Completed 1320 mhz at 1.218.
> Opened Classy overvolt tool. Set to 1.250 and ran 1372 mhz in Valley. Very last screen has a couple artifacts.
> Important note. My RMA'd Classy would not run above 1254 mhz in Valley regardless of voltage.
> 
> Only bad news, this ACX cooler is louder than the first one and has an annoying rattle to boot. Grrrrr.
> I will find and fix the rattle because this card oc's well enough to be worth the effort unlike the first one.


got my second classified today







not from evga themselfs but from a different company... so far its so quiet compared to the other one I had! also..
im doing 1280 with 1.161v so far!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Just got my RMA Classy today from Memory Express. They paid shipping both ways for the RMA. Didn't expect that.
> 
> Checked asic score. 85.2% which is virtually the same as my RMA'd one.
> Run it bone stock, boosts to 1163 mhz out of the box, 13 mhz higher than my old one. Good sign.
> Ran memory test, put it up to 7200 mhz or +600 and no problem. Must be Samsung.
> Upped voltage to 1.187v. Ran 1306 mhz ok in Valley. Crashed at 1320 mhz.
> Loaded Sky's classy bios.
> Completed 1320 mhz at 1.218.
> Opened Classy overvolt tool. Set to 1.250 and ran 1372 mhz in Valley. Very last screen has a couple artifacts.
> Important note. My RMA'd Classy would not run above 1254 mhz in Valley regardless of voltage.
> 
> Only bad news, this ACX cooler is louder than the first one and has an annoying rattle to boot. Grrrrr.
> I will find and fix the rattle because this card oc's well enough to be worth the effort unlike the first one.


Good deal.








The rattle seems common. Someone posted a link a few pages back on how to fix the issue.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

We have also fixed the rattle issue that occurred on some units.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Hm, got my card in today.... It runs great at 1.25v 1333c 7600m, but while it is stable in everything I tried all night even in far cry 3, tomb raider artifacts on me, even if I raise voltage signifjcantly or down clock a lot, or both. I know it is supposed to be a tough game but what is with that? 331.40 and 327.23 drivers both do it.

Also a handful of questions, if I see an artifact should I reboot before trying another setting? And, what should I be using the fbvdd settings for? It is for vram, right? Is there anything to be aware of with it and these cards? Finally, I am using sky's rev2 bios non ln2. Does this matter between ln2 and non?

ASIC quality is 69.7%, heat is pretty tough to handle







. It was a tight fit in a Fractal R3 Define case, only a small amount of room between the door's 140mm fan and the card, but it helped temps a lot to use it as an intake instead of covering it with the noise foam Moduvent cover. Would I be better off using this as an exhaust, since the card's fans are blowing air at the intake out the side of the card? (In fact I think I'll try that and report back).

Overall love the card, 100% fan speed even isn't horrendously offensive, loud but not a harsh one, just a deep flow... I could live with it 24/7 probably. The Classy is definitely a class act







. In a couple of games I'm seeing higher average and MUCH higher minimums than the 670 4gb sli I tested.... Dirt Showdown being a prime example at about 10% faster average (~105-110fps, I'd have to look at the screenshots I took) and around 83 vs. 61fps minimum framerate. BF3 runs insanely well too, while 3dmark firestrike extreme took a bit of a dive but not as huge as I'd have thought. Sleeping Dogs is about 18% slower on the average but only off by around 6-7 frames on the minimums. Tomb Raider seems to be very close on the minimum and a bit lower on the average, but as I said I'm having trouble getting that one to run properly... if I could just get the temperatures under control I'd be able to go a lot higher with this I'm sure.


----------



## Gaupz

Alright guys as far as overclocking these cards where should I start? Is this a good place to post about it or is there some sort of guide I should take a look at?

Thanks.


----------



## GoldenTiger

This would be the place, Gaupz







.


----------



## Gaupz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> This would be the place, Gaupz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Okay perfect









So basically I have overclocked a few CPU's and that's about it. The last GPU I owned was an HIS 5850. It had problems with 2d/3d clocks so I never bothered to change it.

As far as these 780s What I tried yesterday was messing around with precisionX and not changing any voltage or power targets. When I run valley with +130 core clock and +50 or so mem clock it will freeze and revert to my stock boost clock of around 1127-1167Mhz.

I would like to know safe operating voltage for these(on air) I also just want a mild. OC 1250Mhz would be really nice but I'd be happy with anything above the 1127Mhz I currently get.

I'm grateful for any level of input!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaupz*
> 
> Okay perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically I have overclocked a few CPU's and that's about it. The last GPU I owned was an HIS 5850. It had problems with 2d/3d clocks so I never bothered to change it.
> 
> As far as these 780s What I tried yesterday was messing around with precisionX and not changing any voltage or power targets. When I run valley with +130 core clock and +50 or so mem clock it will freeze and revert to my stock boost clock of around 1127-1167Mhz.
> 
> I would like to know safe operating voltage for these(on air) I also just want a mild. OC 1250Mhz would be really nice but I'd be happy with anything above the 1127Mhz I currently get.
> 
> I'm grateful for any level of input!


In a nutshell, you're going to want to grab the file labelled "rev2" of skyn3t's in the first post of this thread. Toss the voltage up a couple of notches in PrecisionX (1.2-1.212v) and set an OC to try... if it freezes and TDR's (driver stopped responding but has recovered error) that means you''re getting closer, same if the app crashes. If it hardlocks the system you know your clocks are too high for the voltage pretty readily.

Once you've flashed that BIOS just set the power target up, prioritize it with the arrow in precisionX and unlink (clear the checkbox) from the temperature (which should be set to 94c, the highest allowed). That'll stop all throttling. From there just standard OC'ing, work on the core in medium steps, then narrow it down, then do the RAM and remember that the RAM oc can knock your core down a little for stability... basically you want to find the optimal combination of RAM speed and core speed for the most performance. If you start LOSING performance from raising the memory clock that means your RAM is tapped and you're running into GDDR5 error correction, so you'll need to back it off some.








As far as safe voltage, with the Classy cards the VRM's will handle the 1.35v the classified tool allows for easily, it's the core you'd want to worry about at all and even then people have been benching/playing with 1.3v+ voltages on these for a couple of months now... I've yet to see a report of a chip dying from the limits set by the software tool.

Make sure you set up a fan curve to keep the card reasonably cool, rather than leaving it on auto!


----------



## pilotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I want my ek blocks so badly. I have been refreshing there page all day. I really hope we can order them soon.


well you are not the only one. Hope that's there is not a problem?


----------



## szeged

im expecting a friday release for the blocks, gives them as much time as they can get to have everything ready, while still releasing it within the time limit of "this week" lol


----------



## NateST

Interested on how EVGA is going to handle this, they sent me a 770 classy instead.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Interested on how EVGA is going to handle this, they sent me a 770 classy instead.


they sent you a 770 when you ordered a 780?

if so just call them up and explain what happened, they will take care of you right away.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> they sent you a 770 when you ordered a 780?
> 
> if so just call them up and explain what happened, they will take care of you right away.


Yeah I'm on the phone with them right now, everything seems go be going smoothly.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Yeah I'm on the phone with them right now, everything seems go be going smoothly.


theyll have you sorted out soon







i love evga customer service lol, only company that hasnt felt like im talking to a brick wall.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> theyll have you sorted out soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love evga customer service lol, only company that hasnt felt like im talking to a brick wall.


MSI Customer Service > EVGA Customer Service
Amiright?
I'm a troll.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> theyll have you sorted out soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love evga customer service lol, only company that hasnt felt like im talking to a brick wall.


They're Advance RMAing me my card, not sure what type of shipping they're going to be using, but it looks like I'm not going to see my card until Monday or Tuesday. Overall it was an extremely pleasant experience in comparison too the only other RMA I've had to do... well Corsair wasn't bad either I suppose. Should have asked if I could have opened the card to play with, I feel like it needs to be benched


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> MSI Customer Service > EVGA Customer Service
> Amiright?
> I'm a troll.


Classified > lighting ... all day long!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Any thoughts on replacing the stock TIM with Arctic MX-4? Will I see a temperature drop or is the stock stuff good unless it was poorly applied at the factory?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Any thoughts on replacing the stock TIM with Arctic MX-4? Will I see a temperature drop or is the stock stuff good unless it was poorly applied at the factory?


I replaced mine with MX-2. Helped some. Not really enough to bother though.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Classified > lighting ... all day long!


It's sad, really. I actually have my Lightning sitting in my closet right now waiting to be put into my new system.
But if you look into the Lightning thread, it is pretty dead.








Though, the people who have Lightning are reporting respectable clocks. The Elpida Memory is still unforgivable for what the price tag is.
Hopefully the Lightning thread will pick up and throw some numbers at the Classified. Time will tell.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im expecting a friday release for the blocks, gives them as much time as they can get to have everything ready, while still releasing it within the time limit of "this week" lol


Let's hope!!


----------



## Asus11

my card wont go above 1.87


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> my card wont go above 1.87


Not sure what you mean by that


----------



## pilotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Let's hope!!


not going to happen


----------



## Sega Mega Dave

What's the general difference between the many bios out there (stock)

This is mine but it seems completely different to most on the first page and what i've seen elsewhere. Card was bought last week and only just got back in to stock so i'm wondering if it's the latest version or not.

This is mine: 80.80.21.01.80 (P2083-0021)

I'm very tempted to just load up Skyn3t custom bios and see what i can get for stable 24/7 gaming.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> my card wont go above 1.87


Someone else said this same thing awhile back. You do know that you will not see the voltage change in Precision when using the Classified over voltage tool correct? You need to use the newest version of GPU-Z or a voltmeter to see actual voltage.


----------



## Ovrclck

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel.html


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel.html


Finally. Hope our batch ships soon. Now I wanna see the backplate!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel.html


they were gone in like a minute. i sat here for days waiting and missed them. I am so mad.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel.html


I'm about to just order the hydrocoppers again. I used them for awhile with no problems. I just really need blocks because I can't really use my cards without them.


----------



## strong island 1

I'm about to just order the hydrocoppers again. I used them for awhile with no problems. I just really need blocks because I can't really use my cards without them.

edit - for some reason the system keeps double posting me.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm about to just order the hydrocoppers again. I used them for awhile with no problems. I just really need blocks because I can't really use my cards without them.
> 
> edit - for some reason the system keeps double posting me.


They show add to cart for me.

Edit: Never mind. Sorry Strong.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm about to just order the hydrocoppers again. I used them for awhile with no problems. I just really need blocks because I can't really use my cards without them.
> 
> edit - for some reason the system keeps double posting me.
> 
> 
> 
> They show add to cart for me.
> 
> Edit: Never mind. Sorry Strong.
Click to expand...

it's cool. i did run over there and get excited but don't worry about it. Hopefully they will come back soon. it's just crazy to refresh a page for days and then I took an hour drive to microcenter and get back and they are gone. It's so fustrating. If EVGA had the backplate in stock I would have ordered the hydrocoppers again. I want to test my new card so badly.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> they were gone in like a minute. i sat here for days waiting and missed them. I am so mad.












Let's hope for Performance pcs and frozen cpu will have this soon..


----------



## jameyscott

Doesn't seem like the EK Classy has a backplate, either. =/ I might just get the hydrocopper unless the EK just completely outperforms it. Sad day. Can't wait to see some comparisons so I can get mine at the first of the month.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Doesn't seem like the EK Classy has a backplate, either. =/ I might just get the hydrocopper unless the EK just completely outperforms it. Sad day. Can't wait to see some comparisons so I can get mine at the first of the month.


I'm a little shocked by the $150 price tag also. That's pretty expensive.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Doesn't seem like the EK Classy has a backplate, either. =/ I might just get the hydrocopper unless the EK just completely outperforms it. Sad day. Can't wait to see some comparisons so I can get mine at the first of the month.


Back plate will be available from EK Tuesday. I bet it sells out in one minute


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm a little shocked by the $150 price tag also. That's pretty expensive.


That's awesome. 150 bucks for a non full length PCB block. (I know it doesn't make a difference to some, but it does to me) I understand that they were under time constraints, but I feel like the should have focused their efforts on a card *beating out the titan*

It just feels too rushed of a job for me to consider it. If there is going to be a minimal difference in temps, I'll be buying the HydroCoppers because they look better. (I didn't spend 5k on my entire set up for it to look bad) Full length PCB blocks are so mmmmmmm.


----------



## NateST

Currently benching my card, http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7298892 15,045 in currently. http://s67.photobucket.com/user/Andurilex/media/IMG_20131011_145013_583_zps86509e9f.jpg.html

Too bad I don't get to keep the 770.


----------



## luci5r

Guys,

So my GTX 780 Classified just arrived! Very exciting. Love the build - reeks quality. This my FIRST nVidia Graphics card. Only owned AMD Radeon's before. Absolutely loving this GTX 780 so far.

So it's all installed, up & running.

I have the 80.10.3a.00.82 BIOS and I'm using the latest R327.23 drivers.



Last week I posted in the GTX 780 Owner's Club, but I'm realizing now that was the wrong place to post. That thread moves SO FAST!! Moment you make a post -- there are 10 additional posts 5 minutes later and before anyone gets to see your post -- your post is like 8 pages ago. I just couldn't get responses there.

I guess I'd like to Overclock the card a tad and see where I end up; I've never OC'd a GPU before, let alone a GTX. So I'm looking for some basic starting points. I do have the Precision X software and would like to use that.

I'm not looking for benchmark overclocking; instead, something stable on which I can keep the card consistently - play my games & do all my work without crashes etc. I don't know if 1200 is possible on Air but that would be great. If not, anything 1100+ would be pretty awesome too. I'm not on water - so it has to be on Air.

So where do I begin? What do I need to do?
Should I be flashing another BIOS (Which one?) on the 2ndary BIOS?
How do you OC the Memory Clock?

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luci5r*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> So my GTX 780 Classified just arrived! Very exciting. Love the build - reeks quality. This my FIRST nVidia Graphics card. Only owned AMD Radeon's before. Absolutely loving this GTX 780 so far.
> 
> So it's all installed, up & running.
> 
> I have the 80.10.3a.00.82 BIOS and I'm using the latest R327.23 drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> Last week I posted in the GTX 780 Owner's Club, but I'm realizing now that was the wrong place to post. That thread moves SO FAST!! Moment you make a post -- there are 10 additional posts 5 minutes later and before anyone gets to see your post -- your post is like 8 pages ago. I just couldn't get responses there.
> 
> I guess I'd like to Overclock the card a tad and see where I end up; I've never OC'd a GPU before, let alone a GTX. So I'm looking for some basic starting points. I do have the Precision X software and would like to use that.
> 
> I'm not looking for benchmark overclocking; instead, something stable on which I can keep the card consistently - play my games & do all my work without crashes etc. I don't know if 1200 is possible on Air but that would be great. If not, anything 1100+ would be pretty awesome too. I'm not on water - so it has to be on Air.
> 
> So where do I begin? What do I need to do?
> Should I be flashing another BIOS (Which one?) on the 2ndary BIOS?
> How do you OC the Memory Clock?
> 
> Thanks Guys!!


First things first, Welcome!









I would say that the clocks you are looking for might be obtainable without flashing a different bios. But as any enthusiast would suggest, flashing a custom bios will net you the best results. Skyn3t's has a bios for your card on page 1 of this thread.

From there you need to take baby steps if stability in everything is number one priority. I would go ahead and enable the max voltage via Precision, which should be 1.212. From there slowly increase core/memory clocks in small increments testing each change with your favorite games, benchmarks... etc. 3dMark, Valley and Heaven are some good benchmarks to test with. What games do you have? I have heard Farcry 3 is great for testing clocks.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm a little shocked by the $150 price tag also. That's pretty expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome. 150 bucks for a non full length PCB block. (I know it doesn't make a difference to some, but it does to me) I understand that they were under time constraints, but I feel like the should have focused their efforts on a card *beating out the titan*
> 
> It just feels too rushed of a job for me to consider it. If there is going to be a minimal difference in temps, I'll be buying the HydroCoppers because they look better. (I didn't spend 5k on my entire set up for it to look bad) Full length PCB blocks are so mmmmmmm.
Click to expand...

ya I agree. I don't like the sticker on the hc blocks but I like the way the sides look with the lit up logo and the backplate, which is all I see anyway. I figured since the ek block wasn't full length pcb it would be a little cheaper than the hc blocks but they are both the same price. I am about to do a mercury s5 build and the block will be right in the window and I don't really like the pcb showing. I don't know. I have to think about what to do. I shouldn't have sold me hc blocks so fast.


----------



## strong island 1

dup


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luci5r*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I'm not looking for benchmark overclocking; instead, something stable on which I can keep the card consistently - play my games & do all my work without crashes etc. I don't know if 1200 is possible on Air but that would be great. If not, anything 1100+ would be pretty awesome too. I'm not on water - so it has to be on Air.
> 
> Thanks Guys!!


Your card is going to run at 1150 or 1163 mhz right out of the box.

1200 mhz + should be simple.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya I agree. I don't like the sticker on the hc blocks but I like the way the sides look with the lit up logo and the backplate, which is all I see anyway. I figured since the ek block wasn't full length pcb it would be a little cheaper than the hc blocks but they are both the same price. I am about to do a mercury s5 build and the block will be right in the window and I don't really like the pcb showing. I don't know. I have to think about what to do. I shouldn't have sold me hc blocks so fast.


Same price and not full block "because it'll bend the pcb" whatever, more like we don't have time to do it. Swiftech did it, why can't ek? /fIrstworldproblems /endrant


----------



## pilotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> they were gone in like a minute. i sat here for days waiting and missed them. I am so mad.


I had the same.....

However I think they never showed "in stock" out the store. They just posted the block late Friday on their site. I had been checking and after Tiborrr posted in http://www.overclock.net/t/993624/ek-club/471 I got a message, checked and out of stock. So don't worry and just order. I am waiting for the backplate ( Tuesday ). Looks like it's a very busy period with all the cards coming out this summer. But even now their customer support is super:thumb:


----------



## Vlada011

What need for owners club???
Validation and...???
Here is mine

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kfkw4/


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> What need for owners club???
> Validation and...???
> Here is mine
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kfkw4/


A video of you dancing hysterically around the card like an ancient tribesman would for his god.

But really, just a picture with your OCN nickname and your card.


----------



## Vlada011

OK never mind than, I will post better pictures when backplate came.
This is first and only Classified in Serbia.

People who have will recognize card LEDS.



Quote:


> A video of you dancing hysterically around the card like an ancient tribesman would for his god.


I waited this card 2 months, one combination sink but I didn't gave up.
I wish GK110 long time even when NVIDIA decide to give us GK104 as top card only.
Than I planned GK110 Classified. Instead in 20 August I got card 7 October.
I got from Europe.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> OK never mind than, I will post better pictures when backplate came.
> This is first and only Classified in Serbia.
> 
> People who have will recognize card LEDS.


no that's fine. Welcome.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> OK never mind than, I will post better pictures when backplate came.
> This is first and only Classified in Serbia.
> 
> People who have will recognize card LEDS.
> 
> 
> I waited this card 2 months, one combination sink but I didn't gave up.
> I wish GK110 long time even when NVIDIA decide to give us GK104 as top card only.
> Than I planned GK110 Classified. Instead in 20 August I got card 7 October.
> I got from Europe.


Major props to you for having the only one in Serbia! That's kinda cool to think you are the only one with something throughout a whole country.


----------



## Vlada011

Nooo I would like to more people have them. But I'm absolutely sure because until mid of September no GTX780 in Serbia any brand.
I know some people probably bring from outside but people wait month for other brands too.

I'm would like to know if everything work correct...
You can answer me...
Card boost on 1137MHz(power limit 110%), voltage is 0.875V idle, 1.162V Load or 1.200V max with Precision and Overvoltage option.
And fan speed on 100% spin at 3500RPM.
Am I right. Just to check everything works fine.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Nooo I would like to more people have them. But I'm absolutely sure because until mid of September no GTX780 in Serbia any brand.
> I know some people probably bring from outside but people wait month for other brands too.
> 
> I'm would like to know if everything work correct...
> You can answer me...
> Card boost on 1137MHz(power limit 110%), voltage is 0.875V idle, 1.162V Load or 1.200V max with Precision and Overvoltage option.
> And fan speed on 100% spin at 3500RPM.
> Am I right. Just to check everything works fine.


Yes, that is all correct.

The normal clock for the Classy out of the box is 1137, 1150 or 1163 mhz. Boost 2.0 decides which.


----------



## szeged

back from a couple day break, glad the EK block is finally released, not glad its sold out lol







that price is a little high, but im gonna pick a couple up anyways, ive been waiting so long it would be a shame to not get them now just because of a little higher price than anticipated.


----------



## Vlada011

mcg75 THANKS A LOT.
1150MHz and 116xMHz boost is I think with switch on right - LN2 BIOS with 115% power limit.
Than on card is red LED instead of green LED with Normal BIOS.
I can say fan is pretty OK. Even 80-85% is not loud.
On 95-100% you hear fan but not drastic and not irritated noise.
With H100 on Balanced not on Performance and 780 Classified under 80% fan speed you can't recognize graphic card sound 1m near PC.


----------



## mecra

Hey guys! I'm new here and wanted to ask a question.

I can get a better OC and 3dmark scores if I just use boost instead of using the custom ROM. With the maxed settings on the ROM with volts and power, I can't get my core clock and memory as high with a successful 3dmark run. Sorry I don't have the actual stats as I'm kind of floundering with the software as the mhz don't stick even with kboost. I also can't seem to make a difference with my OC going from 1.1875 to 1.2. It doens't change how much core mhz I can up to.









Any quick tips on why I'm getting worse performance from the customer ROM than just default?


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> I quickly made this:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhI_qDzt_-wjdHBKVmZqMFF5bzZTd0Z6QjctR2VUMUE&output=html&widget=true
> 
> How interested are people in this, i can take the time to update to form if people start posting their results. If OP is interested he can add it to the front page.
> 
> Some guidelines:
> 
> 4 categories, 3 of them are benchmarks (Valley, 3dM11, 3dM firestrike) and a category for games as well.
> Entries into the game category must ofc be stable results.
> Please post your OC results in Mhz and not offsett
> 
> Post your results with this format:
> 
> Valley - Core clock - Mem clock - Cooling - NVVDD - FBVDD - PEXVDD - URL ur screenshot of the validation
> 
> 3dM11 - Core clock - Mem clock - Cooling - NVVDD - FBVDD - PEXVDD - URL ur screenshot of the validation
> 
> 3dM firestrike - Core clock - Mem clock - Cooling - NVVDD - FBVDD - PEXVDD - URL ur screenshot of the validation
> 
> Game - Core clock - Mem clock - Cooling - NVVDD - FBVDD - PEXVDD
> 
> If you are missing some of the benchmarks, just leave them out.


Just remembered this post and had to search for it. Is the person that made this still checking this thread? If not then I'm willing to take over the list and update it whenever somebody posts a new set of benchmarks. I'm very curious to see what kind of speeds this card can get to on average.


----------



## yknot

I'm sure this is not too important but I thought I'd just mention it.

Has anybody had to remove their HC block for any reason and found that some ram chips were not making contact with their HC cooler pads.

I had this problem and checked the screws for secure fixing which were all OK. I had to employ "Jiggery Pokery" (it always comes down to him) to fix this on my block







.

Like I say, might not be a problem for others, but my ram clox went from +550 max to mid +940s. I know that's not a record







but it's a boost for me.


----------



## USFORCES

I've seen where thermal pads weren't making contact on motherboards before anyhow if you plan on overclocking very high it's a good idea to check it. When I took plate off on this card they were making contact. I've got copper heatsink stuck directly to the cards memory now, I might upgrade to the EK full block for these cards though...

Edit: Added photo


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I'm sure this is not too important but I thought I'd just mention it.
> 
> Has anybody had to remove their HC block for any reason and found that some ram chips were not making contact with their HC cooler pads.
> 
> I had this problem and checked the screws for secure fixing which were all OK. I had to employ "Jiggery Pokery" (it always comes down to him) to fix this on my block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Like I say, might not be a problem for others, but my ram clox went from +550 max to mid +940s. I know that's not a record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's a boost for me.


That's a huge increase in your Memory clocks! Maybe people having OC problems with memory on their video cards may have this issue ... good to know another troubleshooting solution.









+1 Rep incoming


----------



## Sega Mega Dave

Does anyone else have a problem with the Classfied controller resetting the voltage increase every now and again? Seems when the PC is off for a while but can happen on a restart.

Also to get a boost of 1280MHz and 7GHz on memory i need 1.225v for stable Fire strike benchmark, does this seem a tad high? This is also when i hit the 115 power target and will be using this as my 24/7 gaming clock.

Will be water cooling it all before Christmas though.


----------



## Z0eff

Does anyone know if it's at all possible to reverse engineer the classified controller and build a small program that runs on windows startup and sets the voltages needed for your particular card?


----------



## huberei

new EVBOT firmware available

http://www.evga.com/articles/00521/files/EVBot_P28.zip


----------



## pharma57

I wonder what the changes are? I'm still running the original firmware before they made changes for the 1.5v max.


----------



## szeged

guy i sold my classy to has it at 1267 core on air with 1.212v so far, says hes about to try out the classified controller, wonder how far he will get.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> guy i sold my classy to has it at 1267 core on air with 1.212v so far, says hes about to try out the classified controller, wonder how far he will get.


For reference, I can run 1319 @ 1.212


----------



## szeged

idk if he maxed it out on air or not, he just said hes gonna be trying the controller now, ill ask if that was his max stable clock or not though.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> For reference, I can run 1319 @ 1.212


1320 more likely. The 13 mhz increments that Kepler runs in does have a 14 mhz increment here and there.

1306 to 1320 is one of them.

And that's a great frequency for 1.212 as well.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> 1320 more likely. The 13 mhz increments that Kepler runs in does have a 14 mhz increment here and there.
> 
> 1306 to 1320 is one of them.
> 
> And that's a great frequency for 1.212 as well.


I was wondering why I got conflicting reports of the actual frequency, good to know.


----------



## Cial00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huberei*
> 
> new EVBOT firmware available
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00521/files/EVBot_P28.zip


Anyone have the changelog?


----------



## saldot

I might be mistaken, but to me it looks like EK's block doesn't actively cool the VRM. Ie, no waterflow over it.
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/f/c/fc780-gtx-classy_back_800.jpg

Looks a lot like the Swiftech/EVGA...
http://eu.evga.com/PRODUCTS/IMAGES/GALLERY/400-CU-G780-B2_LG_5.jpg

To me the small metal bridge between the main block and the VRM cooling seems a little to thin to hold water channels but i really hope I'm mistaken.

Would be nice to see some pictures of a disassembled block....


----------



## JayKthnx

"This water block directly cools the GPU, RAM as well as VRM (voltage regulation module) as water flows directly over these critical areas thus allowing the graphics card and it's VRM to remain stable under high overclocks."

from the way it reads, I think it's actively cooled, though no way to know for sure unless they release internal photos or an acrylic top variation.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saldot*
> 
> I might be mistaken, but to me it looks like EK's block doesn't actively cool the VRM. Ie, no waterflow over it.
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/f/c/fc780-gtx-classy_back_800.jpg
> 
> Looks a lot like the Swiftech/EVGA...
> http://eu.evga.com/PRODUCTS/IMAGES/GALLERY/400-CU-G780-B2_LG_5.jpg
> 
> To me the small metal bridge between the main block and the VRM cooling seems a little to thin to hold water channels but i really hope I'm mistaken.
> 
> Would be nice to see some pictures of a disassembled block....


water channels might be in the Acetyl material... like the swiftec blocks

Has anyone thought of how much of a impact the VRM heat output does to the loop... maybe in testing they saw a much cooler loop without including active VRM cooling. While having no major effect on performance during a moderate OC. Just a thought!


----------



## Asus11

I need some guidance to be honest

how do I load the skyn3t bios on the card also

(first time flashing a Bios on a graphics card )

do I put it in the LN2 Bios or the normal


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I need some guidance to be honest
> 
> how do I load the skyn3t bios on the card also
> 
> (first time flashing a Bios on a graphics card )
> 
> do I put it in the LN2 Bios or the normal


Switch over to ln2 mode (red)

Make a folder on your c drive (label it like classy780)

Put in the app NVflash
and add the bios(sky ln2 ) to the folder.

Then click and drag the bios over to the Nvflash app and then follow what it says!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Switch over to ln2 mode (red)
> 
> Make a folder on your c drive (label it like classy780)
> 
> Put in the app NVflash
> and add the bios(sky ln2 ) to the folder.
> 
> Then click and drag the bios over to the Nvflash app and then follow what it says!


That's to simple!


----------



## saldot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayKthnx*
> 
> "This water block directly cools the GPU, RAM as well as VRM (voltage regulation module) as water flows directly over these critical areas thus allowing the graphics card and it's VRM to remain stable under high overclocks."
> 
> from the way it reads, I think it's actively cooled, though no way to know for sure unless they release internal photos or an acrylic top variation.


Just placed an order, will get it in the next 2-3 days.
First thing I'll do is open it up so i guess we'll have an answer soon.


----------



## strong island 1

I just ordered mine also and the good thing is these can be taken apart without a sticker. EK wouldn't list actively cooled if it wasn't. I really don't think water need a big channel. If you look at the tiny slit openings at the end if the ports where the water comes out those are really small.

EK is usually known for there vrm cooling compared to other blocks so I don't think they would change that all of the sudden. Plus why wouldn't they make it exactly like the hydrocopper where the vrm channel was completely separate, at least we can see some connection.


----------



## Ovrclck

Back in stock









EVGA GTX 780 Classified Backplate
Item #:100-BP-3788-B9($19.99 each)

Ordered one


----------



## Ovrclck

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I just ordered mine also and the good thing is these can be taken apart without a sticker. EK wouldn't list actively cooled if it wasn't. I really don't think water need a big channel. If you look at the tiny slit openings at the end if the ports where the water comes out those are really small.
> 
> Also good news is they must have listed the price wrong. They are only $115 now. I was so surprised. At least no matter what they cool as much as the hydrocoppers and are $35 cheaper. EK is usually known for there vrm cooling compared to other blocks so I don't think they would change that all of the sudden. Plus why wouldn't they make it exactly like the hydrocopper where the vrm channel was completely separate, at least we can see some connection.






How much was shipping? That's the only thing stopping me from ordering the block..


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I just ordered mine also and the good thing is these can be taken apart without a sticker. EK wouldn't list actively cooled if it wasn't. I really don't think water need a big channel. If you look at the tiny slit openings at the end if the ports where the water comes out those are really small.
> 
> Also good news is they must have listed the price wrong. They are only $115 now. I was so surprised. At least no matter what they cool as much as the hydrocoppers and are $35 cheaper. EK is usually known for there vrm cooling compared to other blocks so I don't think they would change that all of the sudden. Plus why wouldn't they make it exactly like the hydrocopper where the vrm channel was completely separate, at least we can see some connection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much was shipping? That's the only thing stopping me from ordering the block..
Click to expand...

Shipping was 38 Euros to New York. I know it's a lot but I wanted to make sure I got my blocks. I have no blocks right now and can't test my new card. I just can't decide on the backplate, if I should wait for ek or get the evga backplate and probably need new screws to work with ek block. I emailed ek to find out when the blocks would be back in stock and they said there was extremely high demand for them so I wanted them while I know for sure I could get them. It's wierd because ek support said they wouldn't be back in stock until thursday. Luckily I didn't listen and I kept checking the website anyway.


----------



## strong island 1

dup


----------



## jameyscott

Can't wait to see some results so I can decide which to order!







Most likely the EK, just want to see some numbers up. Hey Strong, would you mind seeing if you can get the EVGA backplate on the EK block? It's what I'll actually see and I like the look of it.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Can't wait to see some results so I can decide which to order!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely the EK, just want to see some numbers up. Hey Strong, would you mind seeing if you can get the EVGA backplate on the EK block? It's what I'll actually see and I like the look of it.


I sold my hydrocopper blocks and backplate. It will definitely work, because the screws can only go thru the pcb in one place no matter what block or backplate is used. I had a evga 680 ftw with backplate and used ek blocks with it.

The thing is that the ek block will include screws only long enough to install with card and block. Once you put on the backplate the screws wont be long enough. So all you need tyo do is find longer screws with same thread, so that the screws will go thru the backplate, thru the pcb and then attach to the block. So whatever "m thread" the included screws are you just need to find the same thread but longer screw. I found mine at Lowe's. I want to wait until I can see what the ek backplates look like before I decide to order the evga again. I am saving for the RIVE BE so I would rather have an all black ek backplate. I had the RIVE for a long time and I am so sick of doing a red/black theme.


----------



## iatacs19

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4nn3q/


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's...so beautiful.


----------



## iatacs19

I get this vibrating resonance when the fan is spinning around 49% 1620rpm, is there a fix for this?

It's gone right after it hits 55% 1770rpm or higher.


----------



## jink

The EK block is in stock!

http://www.techpowerup.com/192499/ek-releases-new-water-block-for-evga-classified-series-geforce-gtx-780.html
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK*
> Thank you for your order from Ekwaterblocks.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> I get this vibrating resonance when the fan is spinning around 49% 1620rpm, is there a fix for this?
> 
> It's gone right after it hits 55% 1770rpm or higher.


i think it's because the card is really poorly attached to the cooler. I get it just sitting at the desktop. I just squeezed the cooler and pcb together right at the bios switch and it stopped. if you don't use a backplate the end of the card isn't even attached to the cooler with screws. it's kind of crazy. if i didn't watercool i would be upset.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i think it's because the card is really poorly attached to the cooler. I get it just sitting at the desktop. I just squeezed the cooler and pcb together right at the bios switch and it stopped. if you don't use a backplate the end of the card isn't even attached to the cooler with screws. it's kind of crazy. if i didn't watercool i would be upset.


Does the backplate fix this issue? If so, I might go ahead and get the backplate before I get my blocks.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i think it's because the card is really poorly attached to the cooler. I get it just sitting at the desktop. I just squeezed the cooler and pcb together right at the bios switch and it stopped. if you don't use a backplate the end of the card isn't even attached to the cooler with screws. it's kind of crazy. if i didn't watercool i would be upset.


I agree. The cooler is junk compared to the what came on the Titan. Doing the mod on mine was the best thing I did for my card. Quiet and relatively cool now.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Does the backplate fix this issue? If so, I might go ahead and get the backplate before I get my blocks.


It didn't on mine.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> I get this vibrating resonance when the fan is spinning around 49% 1620rpm, is there a fix for this?
> 
> It's gone right after it hits 55% 1770rpm or higher.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> I get this vibrating resonance when the fan is spinning around 49% 1620rpm, is there a fix for this?
> 
> It's gone right after it hits 55% 1770rpm or higher.
> 
> 
> 
> i think it's because the card is really poorly attached to the cooler. I get it just sitting at the desktop. I just squeezed the cooler and pcb together right at the bios switch and it stopped. if you don't use a backplate the end of the card isn't even attached to the cooler with screws. it's kind of crazy. if i didn't watercool i would be upset.
Click to expand...

I posted this earlier
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/2540#post_20935279

here is the link to the other forum

P.S. both my Classy's have this above 80% fan (bad design by eVGA and we should get at list Pro SLI bridges from evga for this )

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2018526

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jink*
> 
> The EK block is in stock!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/192499/ek-releases-new-water-block-for-evga-classified-series-geforce-gtx-780.html
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel.html
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EK*
> Thank you for your order from Ekwaterblocks.
Click to expand...

$50 for shipping to US . no Thanks


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i think it's because the card is really poorly attached to the cooler. I get it just sitting at the desktop. I just squeezed the cooler and pcb together right at the bios switch and it stopped. if you don't use a backplate the end of the card isn't even attached to the cooler with screws. it's kind of crazy. if i didn't watercool i would be upset.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I posted this earlier
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/2540#post_20935279
> 
> here is the link to the other forum
> 
> P.S. both my Classy's have this above 80% fan (bad design by eVGA and we should get at list Pro SLI bridges from evga for this )
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2018526
> $50 for shipping to US . no Thanks


I see what you all mean now. So basically the heatsink is not made properly. It seems like it's definitely a quality control issue. I lightly tapped my video card and I can definitely feel/hear the rear part of the heatsink rattle, the fins on the heatsink are definitely not soldered/attached correctly. I don't want to even bother to fix this myself. If ASUS can correctly manufacture a heatsink at the same price point then EVGA should be able to do the same. It's a shame they can't make a good quality product, this card has potential but silly things like this are unacceptable in this price range.


----------



## jink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jink*
> 
> The EK block is in stock!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/192499/ek-releases-new-water-block-for-evga-classified-series-geforce-gtx-780.html
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $50 for shipping to US . no Thanks
Click to expand...

The order total was € 119.31 ($161). The EVGA waterblock is $149 before shipping. Not seeing a huge price increase?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i think it's because the card is really poorly attached to the cooler. I get it just sitting at the desktop. I just squeezed the cooler and pcb together right at the bios switch and it stopped. if you don't use a backplate the end of the card isn't even attached to the cooler with screws. it's kind of crazy. if i didn't watercool i would be upset.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I posted this earlier
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/2540#post_20935279
> 
> here is the link to the other forum
> 
> P.S. both my Classy's have this above 80% fan (bad design by eVGA and we should get at list Pro SLI bridges from evga for this )
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2018526
> $50 for shipping to US . no Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see what you all mean now. So basically the heatsink is not made properly. It seems like it's definitely a quality control issue. I lightly tapped my video card and I can definitely feel/hear the rear part of the heatsink rattle, the fins on the heatsink are definitely not soldered/attached correctly. I don't want to even bother to fix this myself. If ASUS can correctly manufacture a heatsink at the same price point then EVGA should be able to do the same. It's a shame they can't make a good quality product, this card has potential but silly things like this are unacceptable in this price range.
Click to expand...

I agree it sucks but the thing is it's the fastest 780 for this round of cards so I am trying not to let it bother me. I have taken my heatsink off of my last 6 cards and thru them in my closet. it's the only reason I am not mad but I totally understand why you would be. it's a really annoying noise. Also EVGA has good customer service and Jacob said they fixed the noise so call them up and I am sure they will help you. I wouldn't even take the chance of rma'ing because my card is really fast.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jink*
> 
> The EK block is in stock!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/192499/ek-releases-new-water-block-for-evga-classified-series-geforce-gtx-780.html
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $50 for shipping to US . no Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The order total was € 119.31 ($161). The EVGA waterblock is $149 before shipping. Not seeing a huge price increase?
Click to expand...

It's wierd because they usually take 3 days to ship but mine just shipped early this morning. they should be here 2 days. ya it was $50 shipping for me to New York but they are still not at frozen cpu and i don't want to wait. for some reason i wasn't charged vat and my blocks were only $115.


----------



## tx-jose

this news to anyone??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/389387816603361280


----------



## strong island 1

I just checked and they are on frozencpu site. they are already sold out. they are only $120 so the price for americans really is only $115 from ek store. I'm not exactly sure how vat works but for some reason we aren't charged vat.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> this news to anyone??
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/389387816603361280


no they switched back to samsung awhile ago. i bought mine from evga store and got samsung. They announced it awhile ago but thanks for posting the news anyway, I'm sure some people missed it.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Shipping was 38 Euros to New York. I know it's a lot but I wanted to make sure I got my blocks. I have no blocks right now and can't test my new card. I just can't decide on the backplate, if I should wait for ek or get the evga backplate and probably need new screws to work with ek block. I emailed ek to find out when the blocks would be back in stock and they said there was extremely high demand for them so I wanted them while I know for sure I could get them. It's wierd because ek support said they wouldn't be back in stock until thursday. Luckily I didn't listen and I kept checking the website anyway.


@EK

Cant find which forum and what post but I remember a post about How the Classified blocks barely making the Cut... If the Above is true seems like it would be a Very stupid mistake!


----------



## Muggins2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I agree it sucks but the thing is it's the fastest 780 for this round of cards so I am trying not to let it bother me. I have taken my heatsink off of my last 6 cards and thru them in my closet. it's the only reason I am not mad but I totally understand why you would be. it's a really annoying noise. Also EVGA has good customer service and Jacob said they fixed the noise so call them up and I am sure they will help you. I wouldn't even take the chance of rma'ing because my card is really fast.


Yeah was was going to RMA but my card is decent it can oc to 1267 at 1.2v so im not going to take the risk even though it has elpida memory and a bit of coil whine.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muggins2*
> 
> Yeah was was going to RMA but my card is decent it can oc to 1267 at 1.2v so im not going to take the risk even though it has elpida memory and a bit of coil whine.


Yeah, mine is a good performer as well. I just can't believe they didn't catch this simple error in design when testing. It's just a lack of attention to detail and bad design.

I was looking more closely at the ASUS heatsink and the fins are all sealed together at the ends, not loose and free like the EVGA heatsink.


image source: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_780_Direct_Cu_II_OC/4.html

I am still debating whether to return it and take my chances with the ASUS GTX 780 or keep this annoying humming EVGA card. I don't really feel like doing an RMA on a 1 day old card to get a refurbished that may still have the same issue.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Muggins2*
> 
> Yeah was was going to RMA but my card is decent it can oc to 1267 at 1.2v so im not going to take the risk even though it has elpida memory and a bit of coil whine.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, mine is a good performer as well. I just can't believe they didn't catch this simple error in design when testing. It's just a lack of attention to detail and bad design.
> 
> I was looking more closely at the ASUS heatsink and the fins are all sealed together at the ends, not loose and free like the EVGA heatsink.
> 
> 
> image source: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_780_Direct_Cu_II_OC/4.html
> 
> I am still debating whether to return it and take my chances with the ASUS GTX 780 or keep this annoying humming EVGA card. I don't really feel like doing an RMA on a 1 day old card to get a refurbished that may still have the same issue.
Click to expand...

ya even though I love this card, I have to admit i was a little shocked by the build quality of the cooler. Not only the build quality but it feels like it's not even connected to the card at the end where the power plugs go. There aren't even any screws at that end. If you look at the end it feels like it's falling off. To me this card is pointless to use with the air cooler so I don't really care, I took the air coolers off before I even used my cards for the first time and if I didn't sell my blocks I would have never even known about the noise. I would have bought the card even if they just sold the pcb and no cooler at all. So for $50 more than reference models I am pretty happy with the performance and the amount of different features we have. I would say stick with the classified and get a waterblock or RMA the card. This is the best 780 there is right now.


----------



## Muggins2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Yeah, mine is a good performer as well. I just can't believe they didn't catch this simple error in design when testing. It's just a lack of attention to detail and bad design.
> 
> I was looking more closely at the ASUS heatsink and the fins are all sealed together at the ends, not loose and free like the EVGA heatsink.
> 
> 
> image source: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_780_Direct_Cu_II_OC/4.html
> 
> I am still debating whether to return it and take my chances with the ASUS GTX 780 or keep this annoying humming EVGA card. I don't really feel like doing an RMA on a 1 day old card to get a refurbished that may still have the same issue.


I wouldn't If you plan to water cool like me it would fix the issue. My big issue is the coil whine on my card it gets very annoying during long folding sessions when I am trying to go to sleep and all I hear is this annoying buzzing.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya even though I love this card, I have to admit i was a little shocked by the build quality of the cooler. Not only the build quality but it feels like it's not even connected to the card at the end where the power plugs go. There aren't even any screws at that end. If you look at the end it feels like it's falling off. To me this card is pointless to use with the air cooler so I don't really care, I took the air coolers off before I even used my cards for the first time and if I didn't sell my blocks I would have never even known about the noise. I would have bought the card even if they just sold the pcb and no cooler at all. So for $50 more than reference models I am pretty happy with the performance and the amount of different features we have. I would say stick with the classified and get a waterblock or RMA the card. This is the best 780 there is right now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muggins2*
> 
> I wouldn't If you plan to water cool like me it would fix the issue. My big issue is the coil whine on my card it gets very annoying during long folding sessions when I am trying to go to sleep and all I hear is this annoying buzzing.


I don't plan to watercool yet, but if I did watercool then this wouldn't really bother me. EVGA should just get their act together, that's all.


----------



## Ovrclck

With regard to the 780 classified, is sky-LN2 bios okay to use for 24/7 or is it only for benchmarks? Curios is all.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> With regard to the 780 classified, is sky-LN2 bios okay to use for 24/7 or is it only for benchmarks? Curios is all.


other than not having boost 2.0 i think...

The bios shouldn't have any effect on performance or longevity other than pushing the limits up higher....

But remember its a dual bios card! Pending what you want to game at, you can run the stock ln2 setting ( i think around 1350 mhz) for gaming and the sky bios (1300-1550mhz ) for benching, while being able to switch between the two.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Should I sell the Titan and get me a 770 classy (probably SLI later)? Sold my 1440 monitor and now gaming on a 120hz monitor.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> other than not having boost 2.0 i think...
> 
> The bios shouldn't have any effect on performance or longevity other than pushing the limits up higher....
> 
> But remember its a dual bios card! Pending what you want to game at, you can run the stock ln2 setting ( i think around 1350 mhz) for gaming and the sky bios (1300-1550mhz ) for benching, while being able to switch between the two.


Oh okay. Thank you sir!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Should I sell the Titan and get me a 770 classy (probably SLI later)? Sold my 1440 monitor and now gaming on a 120hz monitor.


I sold my titans for 780 classifieds. I would never want to go from a titan to a 770. a 770 is basically a faster 680. I would either keep the titan or sell it for a 780 classified or maybe one of the new amd cards. There could also be a 770ti soon which would probably be a scaled down gk110. At this point I would not want anything less than gk110. it was a huge improvment over previous gen.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I sold my titans for 780 classifieds. I would never want to go from a titan to a 770. a 770 is basically a faster 680. I would either keep the titan or sell it for a 780 classified or maybe one of the new amd cards. There could also be a 770ti soon which would probably be a scaled down gk110. At this point I would not want anything less than gk110. it was a huge improvment over previous gen.


Exactly this.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I sold my titans for 780 classifieds. I would never want to go from a titan to a 770. a 770 is basically a faster 680. I would either keep the titan or sell it for a 780 classified or maybe one of the new amd cards. There could also be a 770ti soon which would probably be a scaled down gk110. At this point I would not want anything less than gk110. it was a huge improvment over previous gen.


Thanks for the input REP+1


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Exactly this.


Thanks for confirming too.. REP+1

But other than that, curious on this classy GPU's, so it's a higher clock than SC, FTW right? So just paying EVGA to overclock it and 100% stable?


----------



## JJSmooth

Hi I am a GTX 780 classified owner and have went over most of the content of this form. Can you please add me here is my gpu validation http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mf5rc/ ? I am wondering what more I can gain with a higher mem clock? I am happy with my gpu clock of 1171 @ 1.87v .Also when using the GTX classified voltage controller is there a way to have my values stay on reboot? I have it start (i.e. in the startup folder for windows7) when reboot but I have to reset the voltage every time, kind of a hassle. Thanks

jjsmooth


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Exactly this.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for confirming too.. REP+1
> 
> But other than that, curious on this classy GPU's, so it's a higher clock than SC, FTW right? So just paying EVGA to overclock it and 100% stable?
Click to expand...

It's so much more than that. It's really the fact that the voltage is unlocked. With the other models you can't use as much voltage and it's locked at 1.2v unless maybe you do one of the voltage afterburner hacks but even then the vrm's aren't as beefed up as they are on the classified. it's hard to believe the classified is only $25 more than ftw models because to me it's a totally different card. You are basically paying for unlocked voltage and a custom pcb. The custom pcb can actually be put to use with these cards because we can go up to 1.5v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJSmooth*
> 
> Hi I am a GTX 780 classified owner and have went over most of the content of this form. Can you please add me here is my gpu validation http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mf5rc/ ? I am wondering what more I can gain with a higher mem clock? I am happy with my gpu clock of 1171 @ 1.87v .Also when using the GTX classified voltage controller is there a way to have my values stay on reboot? I have it start (i.e. in the startup folder for windows7) when reboot but I have to reset the voltage every time, kind of a hassle. Thanks
> 
> jjsmooth


I will update the list tonight. Sorry it's been awhile since I did it. I'm not sure about making the voltage controller stick but if you use the evbot it doesn't reset during reboots but it does if you turn off the computer and then turn it back on. To get a higher memory clock you can try raising the memory voltage slider. Also do you know if you have samsung or elpida memory?


----------



## strong island 1

dup


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks for confirming too.. REP+1
> 
> But other than that, curious on this classy GPU's, so it's a higher clock than SC, FTW right? So just paying EVGA to overclock it and 100% stable?


Classy does have a higher base clock than SC and FTW models.

You have a much better chance of getting a good clocking chip with the higher models.

A lot of people say get the base model and OC it yourself but the higher models like the FTW and Classy come with customized boards as well.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> I get this vibrating resonance when the fan is spinning around 49% 1620rpm, is there a fix for this?
> 
> It's gone right after it hits 55% 1770rpm or higher.


I have the exact same thing at the exact same percent 48-49%


----------



## coelacanth

I bought a used Classified and it arrived flashed with a custom BIOS.

TechPowerUp lists 4 stock BIOSes for the Classified:

80.10.3A.01.82
80.10.3A.00.82
80.10.3A.01.80
80.10.3A.00.80

If I want to flash the card back to the stock BIOS does it matter which one of these I use?

Thanks.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Switch over to ln2 mode (red)
> 
> Make a folder on your c drive (label it like classy780)
> 
> Put in the app NVflash
> and add the bios(sky ln2 ) to the folder.
> 
> Then click and drag the bios over to the Nvflash app and then follow what it says!


thank you! ill be trying this very soon..

do you think I should see what my max is on LN2 bios first?

also something what ive noticed with EVGA Precision X

if I overclock core by +100 .. it will go to 1228 for example but if I increase voltage by +25 on the left it goes up even higher (1254) without even changing anything??


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks for confirming too.. REP+1
> 
> But other than that, curious on this classy GPU's, so it's a higher clock than SC, FTW right? So just paying EVGA to overclock it and 100% stable?
> 
> 
> 
> Classy does have a higher base clock than SC and FTW models.
> 
> You have a much better chance of getting a good clocking chip with the higher models.
> 
> A lot of people say get the base model and OC it yourself but the higher models like the FTW and Classy come with customized boards as well.
Click to expand...

I do think the ftw and sc models are kind of a waste. they do have customized boards but why pay extra for them if the voltage is locked. the reference boards are plenty good enough for 1.2v. I would either pay for a classified or get a reference model and oc it myself. I bought a ftw 680 and it overclocked like crap and I paid extra for no reason. The classified is a totally different story though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Switch over to ln2 mode (red)
> 
> Make a folder on your c drive (label it like classy780)
> 
> Put in the app NVflash
> and add the bios(sky ln2 ) to the folder.
> 
> Then click and drag the bios over to the Nvflash app and then follow what it says!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! ill be trying this very soon..
> 
> do you think I should see what my max is on LN2 bios first?
> 
> also something what ive noticed with EVGA Precision X
> 
> if I overclock core by +100 .. it will go to 1228 for example but if I increase voltage by +25 on the left it goes up even higher without even changing anything??
Click to expand...

ya when raising the voltage with precision x the clock speed will automatically go up also. Usually only 1 or 2 bins because the max is 38mv.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> thank you! ill be trying this very soon..
> 
> do you think I should see what my max is on LN2 bios first?
> 
> also something what ive noticed with EVGA Precision X
> 
> if I overclock core by +100 .. it will go to 1228 for example but if I increase voltage by +25 on the left it goes up even higher (1254) without even changing anything??


It is normal for the clock to go up if you increase the voltage. Boost 2.0 senses the voltage increase and sets the clocks higher. 13 mhz for every voltage bin actually.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> It's so much more than that. It's really the fact that the voltage is unlocked. With the other models you can't use as much voltage and it's locked at 1.2v unless maybe you do one of the voltage afterburner hacks but even then the vrm's aren't as beefed up as they are on the classified. it's hard to believe the classified is only $25 more than ftw models because to me it's a totally different card. You are basically paying for unlocked voltage and a custom pcb. The custom pcb can actually be put to use with these cards because we can go up to 1.5v.
> I will update the list tonight. Sorry it's been awhile since I did it. I'm not sure about making the voltage controller stick but if you use the evbot it doesn't reset during reboots but it does if you turn off the computer and then turn it back on. To get a higher memory clock you can try raising the memory voltage slider. Also do you know if you have samsung or elpida memory?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Classy does have a higher base clock than SC and FTW models.
> 
> You have a much better chance of getting a good clocking chip with the higher models.
> 
> A lot of people say get the base model and OC it yourself but the higher models like the FTW and Classy come with customized boards as well.


Thanks REP+1 for both inputs


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks REP+1 for both inputs


Man, you have been making it rain with the rep+ in this thread.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Man, you have been making it rain with the rep+ in this thread.


Inputs are much appreciated, sometimes a question can go unanswered.

Man.. I'm now tempted to get a 780 classy. Just have to sell my Titan and take a lose. Will be cheaper to go 780 SLI classy.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Inputs are much appreciated, sometimes a question can go unanswered.
> 
> Man.. I'm now tempted to get a 780 classy. Just have to sell my Titan and take a lose. Will be cheaper to go 780 SLI classy.


Get what you are saying. It really comes down to your setup, really.
If I was watercooling, I'd consider keeping the Titan. Aircooling is really not an option and would be a shame to use, in my opinion. Not saying that the Titan cannot get some nice scores on air, but underwater it is an entirely different story. Granted, you can put on an ACX cooler on it if that is your thing.
Classy offers comparable performance to a Titan, while having the acx cooler and offering nice watercooling options...
Decision, decisions.


----------



## JJSmooth

Thanks for the reply. I appreciate you adding me. I am not sure about the memory type in my classy, but I assume Samsung. I was more curious about the real world gains of having a higher mem clock then 3.5k. I know this is bandwidth related, but lets say for example I bump it to 4k am I going to notice a difference. I have read many forms that say these cards will easily overclock their memory much higher .I have even seen some ppl that have set there mem clock offset to 700MHz, lol. Here is a screen shot https://www.dropbox.com/s/rm4enklvf5dti67/780Snip.PNGof what I have right now. it Please share some of your guys results with specific settings if you can, thanks again.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Hey peeps, I am proud to say I'm now a 770 Classified owner and would like to find out what the most achievable clocks are with LN2 bios/OC bios. 1300core?

Will post pix soon!


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJSmooth*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I appreciate you adding me. I am not sure about the memory type in my classy, but I assume Samsung. I was more curious about the real world gains of having a higher mem clock then 3.5k. I know this is bandwidth related, but lets say for example I bump it to 4k am I going to notice a difference. I have read many forms that say these cards will easily overclock their memory much higher .I have even seen some ppl that have set there mem clock offset to 700MHz, lol. Here is a screen shot https://www.dropbox.com/s/rm4enklvf5dti67/780Snip.PNGof what I have right now. it Please share some of your guys results with specific settings if you can, thanks again.


Hynix mem


----------



## Sega Mega Dave

Anyone else got this bios, from all the bios I can see with you guys it seems not. 80.80.21.01.80

What's the difference between them anyway. Also my card is a real poor overclocker without lots of voltage, 3x 780's I've had wont go above 1.87v in precision.

Tempted to watercool it and see what i can get out of it.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Get what you are saying. It really comes down to your setup, really.
> If I was watercooling, I'd consider keeping the Titan. Aircooling is really not an option and would be a shame to use, in my opinion. Not saying that the Titan cannot get some nice scores on air, but underwater it is an entirely different story. Granted, you can put on an ACX cooler on it if that is your thing.
> Classy offers comparable performance to a Titan, while having the acx cooler and offering nice watercooling options...
> Decision, decisions.


REP+ Kinda hard selling a Titan with HydroCopper (I also have the stock blower), will be taking a big lose just to go classy. I guess I can go classy when the maxie comes out. Doesn't seem too far long away, it's already October and I bought it in February.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I bought a used Classified and it arrived flashed with a custom BIOS.
> 
> TechPowerUp lists 4 stock BIOSes for the Classified:
> 
> 80.10.3A.01.82
> 80.10.3A.00.82
> 80.10.3A.01.80
> 80.10.3A.00.80
> 
> If I want to flash the card back to the stock BIOS does it matter which one of these I use?
> 
> Thanks.


I really don't think it matters. My card came with 80.10.3A.00.82 but skynets bios flashed just fine at 80.10.3A.00.80


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I really don't think it matters. My card came with 80.10.3A.00.82 but skynets bios flashed just fine at 80.10.3A.00.80


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I bought a used Classified and it arrived flashed with a custom BIOS.
> 
> TechPowerUp lists 4 stock BIOSes for the Classified:
> 
> 80.10.3A.01.82
> 80.10.3A.00.82
> 80.10.3A.01.80
> 80.10.3A.00.80
> 
> If I want to flash the card back to the stock BIOS does it matter which one of these I use?
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks. I got it figured out (I think) by just reading through the thread. Here's the deal with the different stock BIOSes:

80.10.3A.01.82 - Stock LN2 BIOS (updated)
80.10.3A.00.82 - Stock normal BIOS (updated)
80.10.3A.01.80 - Stock LN2 BIOS
80.10.3A.00.80 - Stock normal BIOS


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Thanks. I got it figured out (I think) by just reading through the thread. Here's the deal with the different stock BIOSes:
> 
> 80.10.3A.01.82 - Stock LN2 BIOS (updated)
> 80.10.3A.00.82 - Stock normal BIOS (updated)
> 80.10.3A.01.80 - Stock LN2 BIOS
> 80.10.3A.00.80 - Stock normal BIOS


Thanks man. +Rep
This should be added to op imo


----------



## Muggins2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Hynix mem


Wait are they putting Hynix memory on the cards now along with samsung memory?


----------



## strong island 1

ya i'm going to update the list today and add a bunch of stuff to the OP this week. I fell behind so I have to go thru about 30 pages right now to update the list. I just got a car and so I have been trying to work like crazy. I get worried sometimes I won't be able to afford it so I take all the overtime I can get.

I can't believe the blocks are with the courier already. They should be here any minute. that was really fast from slovenia to new york. I ordered them late monday and they will be here this afternoon.


----------



## NateST

I wonder on the latest BIOS revisions if they changed something to not allow 1.212v as mine can't go over 1.187 on a stock bios either.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muggins2*
> 
> Wait are they putting Hynix memory on the cards now along with samsung memory?


No, but it may be from an older batch.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I bought a used Classified and it arrived flashed with a custom BIOS.
> 
> TechPowerUp lists 4 stock BIOSes for the Classified:
> 
> 80.10.3A.01.82
> 80.10.3A.00.82
> 80.10.3A.01.80
> 80.10.3A.00.80
> 
> If I want to flash the card back to the stock BIOS does it matter which one of these I use?
> 
> Thanks.


The ones that say 01 are the secondary BIOS on the card.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> if I overclock core by +100 .. it will go to 1228 for example but if I increase voltage by +25 on the left it goes up even higher (1254) without even changing anything??


GPU clock is tied to voltage. The higher the voltage, the higher the clock but ONLY if there are no other limiters in place. Limiters can be things like temperature, power consumption, etc.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muggins2*
> 
> Wait are they putting Hynix memory on the cards now along with samsung memory?


My 770 Classified that arrived 2 days ago has Hynix on it.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJSmooth*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I appreciate you adding me. I am not sure about the memory type in my classy, but I assume Samsung. I was more curious about the real world gains of having a higher mem clock then 3.5k. I know this is bandwidth related, but lets say for example I bump it to 4k am I going to notice a difference. I have read many forms that say these cards will easily overclock their memory much higher .I have even seen some ppl that have set there mem clock offset to 700MHz, lol. Here is a screen shot https://www.dropbox.com/s/rm4enklvf5dti67/780Snip.PNGof what I have right now. it Please share some of your guys results with specific settings if you can, thanks again.


Some of the samsung memory can even get close to 8000mhz. The memory might even go higher than the speeds we get and it could be limited by the memory controller. I know one of my cards is stable at 7550mhz memory. I'm not sure about real world gaming increases but memory speed affects benchmarks scores greatly, especially valley.

When overclocking the memory sometimes you wont crash when unstable. Watch your fps and power%. If you clock memory too high instead of crashing you will see those numbers throttle like crazy.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJSmooth*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I appreciate you adding me. I am not sure about the memory type in my classy, but I assume Samsung. I was more curious about the real world gains of having a higher mem clock then 3.5k. I know this is bandwidth related, but lets say for example I bump it to 4k am I going to notice a difference. I have read many forms that say these cards will easily overclock their memory much higher .I have even seen some ppl that have set there mem clock offset to 700MHz, lol. Here is a screen shot https://www.dropbox.com/s/rm4enklvf5dti67/780Snip.PNGof what I have right now. it Please share some of your guys results with specific settings if you can, thanks again.


Some of the samsung memory can even get close to 8000mhz. The memory might even go higher than the speeds we get and it could be limited by the memory controller. I know one of my cards is stable at 7550mhz memory. I'm not sure about real world gaming increases but memory speed affects benchmarks scores greatly, especially valley.

When overclocking the memory sometimes you wont crash when unstable. Watch your fps and power%. If you clock memory too high instead of crashing you will see those numbers throttle like crazy.


----------



## strong island 1

ek blocks are here. I am going to try and run home now and take some pics.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ek blocks are here. I am going to try and run home now and take some pics.


take the pics later ..I want to see if you will gain anything just by switching blocks


----------



## TsonosBMS

Just got my GTX 780 Classified in yesterday. I will submit picture and GPU-Z validation when i get home from work. I have a lot of questions on my GPU.

1) Is there any way to determine what memory my card is using without removing the cooler or even taking it out of my rig?
2) What's a safe wattage for running this SLI? I currently have a 1000w Rosewill Tachyon
3) What BIOS should I flash to my GPU, Sky or TI?
4) What software should I use to OC, benchmark, monitor?
5) Any other tips or things I should do to improve my GPU? Please include common knowledge/sense as this is my first PC build.

Thank you in advance for anyone who takes the time to reply!









*My PC build* (if needed for PSU wattage)
*Case*: Haf X w/all stock fans
*Motherboard*: Asus Maximus VI Formula
*CPU*: i7-4770k @ 4.5Ghz, 1.2v
*CPU Fan*: Noctua NH-D14
*RAM*: G.Skill Sniper 4x4gb @ 11-13-13-31-2N, 2400mhz, 1.65v
*ODD*: Asus Blu-Ray BW-16D1HT
*SSD* (Boot+Apps): Samsung 840 Pro Series 256gb
*HDD* (Media): TOSHIBA 3TB (PH3300U-1I72)


----------



## strong island 1

I just had a little time to take some horrible photos. I am going to install them later. I am really shocked at how fast they arrived. Also they look really small in the pictures online but they are pretty big in person.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I just had a little time to take some horrible photos. I am going to install them later. I am really shocked at how fast they arrived. Also they look really small in the pictures online but they are pretty big in person.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good!!


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TsonosBMS*
> 
> Just got my GTX 780 Classified in yesterday. I will submit picture and GPU-Z validation when i get home from work. I have a lot of questions on my GPU.
> 
> 1) Is there any way to determine what memory my card is using without removing the cooler or even taking it out of my rig?
> 2) What's a safe wattage for running this SLI? I currently have a 1000w Rosewill Tachyon
> 3) What BIOS should I flash to my GPU, Sky or TI?
> 4) What software should I use to OC, benchmark, monitor?
> 5) Any other tips or things I should do to improve my GPU? Please include common knowledge/sense as this is my first PC build.
> 
> Thank you in advance for anyone who takes the time to reply!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My PC build* (if needed for PSU wattage)
> *Case*: Haf X w/all stock fans
> *Motherboard*: Asus Maximus VI Formula
> *CPU*: i7-4770k @ 4.5Ghz, 1.2v
> *CPU Fan*: Noctua NH-D14
> *RAM*: G.Skill Sniper 4x4gb @ 11-13-13-31-2N, 2400mhz, 1.65v
> *ODD*: Asus Blu-Ray BW-16D1HT
> *SSD* (Boot+Apps): Samsung 840 Pro Series 256gb
> *HDD* (Media): TOSHIBA 3TB (PH3300U-1I72)


Thats the point of the forums... just do some research after that any specific questions We will be happy to answer them.









if you just got it most likely have samsung... But set the offset to 400+ in precisionx software and see if crashes. If it doesnt most likely you have samsung.

ive been using sky ln2 bios and works great so far!

1000w is fine for non OC classys but oc it will not cut it ... you can use around 500-600w+ for one card.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> REP+ Kinda hard selling a Titan with HydroCopper (I also have the stock blower), will be taking a big lose just to go classy. I guess I can go classy when the maxie comes out. Doesn't seem too far long away, it's already October and I bought it in February.


Is the HydroCopper line good quality? I don't watercool, so I have no idea about any of it.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Is the HydroCopper line good quality? I don't watercool, so I have no idea about any of it.


Its okay, people say its restrictive which can restrict the water flow. Just me, restriction or not, water still moves and keeps it cool. It's the way to go but a bit pricey.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Also I should clarify about the memory used on Classified cards..

780 Classified = Only Samsung for now.
770 Classified = Samsung and Hynix.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Just got this guy in the mail, and I don't know what to do. Keep is packaged until I find out if it'll be super-worth it to return and go 290X, or just open it and keep it (plus a bit of hoping for the best).
> 
> And I paid $600 for it, so I'd be getting like $575 back to put towards a 290X if I went that route.
> 
> Edit: Just a thought, but can anyone point me towards a comparison of Titan/Titan OC/780 OC (around ~1300mhz). Just something to compare against the 290x performance leaks.


Thoughts?

And can someone catch me up on what bios / drivers / software works best with classy's? 274 pages is gonna take a while to sift through.


----------



## wstanci3

^ There is really no point in waiting. Honestly, what people are expecting is Titan level performance at stock v stock. That is fantastic. Finally AMD rolled out some cards that can compete with the 780 and Titan.
Let's be real here, however. The nonreference cards, Classy, Lightning, etc are absolute beasts when overclocking. I will find it very hard to believe that the 290x will be able to keep up with a very nice overclock on a 780 (~1250+mhz), let alone an overclocked Titan. Official benches might prove me wrong on that, but it would be a side grade at best.
You got a Classy $100 less than MSRP. What a deal. If you are worried about regretting your purchase, then wait out for OCNers to get a hold of it before deciding.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Also I should clarify about the memory used on Classified cards..
> 
> 780 Classified = Only Samsung for now.
> 770 Classified = Samsung and Hynix.


AWW man! I got Hynix! lol xP


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Thats the point of the forums... just do some research after that any specific questions We will be happy to answer them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you just got it most likely have samsung... But set the offset to 400+ in precisionx software and see if crashes. If it doesnt most likely you have samsung.
> 
> ive been using sky ln2 bios and works great so far!
> 
> 1000w is fine for non OC classys but oc it will not cut it ... you can use around 500-600w+ for one card.


Is that net system usage or single graphics card usage?


----------



## anticommon

Ok so I broke down and just opened it. Blah.

I'm trying to load up Sky's vbios v2 and it keeps telling me that the adapter board ID's do not match (Sky's is E231, mine is E613)

Sooooo....









Also my stock bios says 80.80.21.01.80 in GPUZ
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sega Mega Dave*
> 
> What's the general difference between the many bios out there (stock)
> 
> This is mine but it seems completely different to most on the first page and what i've seen elsewhere. Card was bought last week and only just got back in to stock so i'm wondering if it's the latest version or not.
> 
> This is mine: 80.80.21.01.80 (P2083-0021)
> 
> I'm very tempted to just load up Skyn3t custom bios and see what i can get for stable 24/7 gaming.


Seems to have the same bios as me.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Ok so I broke down and just opened it. Blah.
> 
> I'm trying to load up Sky's vbios v2 and it keeps telling me that the adapter board ID's do not match (Sky's is E231, mine is E613)
> 
> Sooooo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my stock bios says 80.80.21.01.80 in GPUZ
> Seems to have the same bios as me.


Are you using --protectoff in nvflash before you actually try to flash the card?


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Are you using --protectoff in nvflash before you actually try to flash the card?


I'm pretty sure that's what -4 stands for. In either case though, the flash was successful and now I'm trying to find a good stable clock for my card.

So far I've noticed that between 1.31V and 1.35v artifacting does not improve whatsoever at +225, but it remains stable through at least +260 although artifacting still remains an issue. Is it normal for these cards to run and be stable but still artifact quite a bit? Would being under water help much (at same clock speeds/voltage)?

Edit: So with this classified controller overvoltage tool I take it FBVDD is the memory voltage, and PEXVDD is... the PCIe voltage? (guessing here) Also what's a good voltage for the memory? 1.7v? Or is it most likely not voltage limited? So far I've got +300 stable at 1.6v


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's what -4 stands for. In either case though, the flash was successful and now I'm trying to find a good stable clock for my card.
> 
> So far I've noticed that between 1.31V and 1.35v artifacting does not improve whatsoever at +225, but it remains stable through at least +260 although artifacting still remains an issue. Is it normal for these cards to run and be stable but still artifact quite a bit? Would being under water help much (at same clock speeds/voltage)?
> 
> Edit: So with this classified controller overvoltage tool I take it FBVDD is the memory voltage, and PEXVDD is... the PCIe voltage? (guessing here) Also what's a good voltage for the memory? 1.7v? Or is it most likely not voltage limited? So far I've got +300 stable at 1.6v


If you can only get to +300 on the memory then it's Elpida. I remember seeing posts where increasing FBVVD beyond 1.6v did nothing for the Elpida's ability to clock higher. I remember seeing someone on water that was able to get the Elpida to +350, but I'm not sure it was stable.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> If you can only get to +300 on the memory then it's Elpida. I remember seeing posts where increasing FBVVD beyond 1.6v did nothing for the Elpida's ability to clock higher. I remember seeing someone on water that was able to get the Elpida to +350, but I'm not sure it was stable.


I remember strong saying that these cards like to artifact above 60c so water is almost necessary. I agree. If you are going to spend 700 on a gpu... watercool the thing. Bring out its max performance for daily use.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> If you can only get to +300 on the memory then it's Elpida. I remember seeing posts where increasing FBVVD beyond 1.6v did nothing for the Elpida's ability to clock higher. I remember seeing someone on water that was able to get the Elpida to +350, but I'm not sure it was stable.


I was able to bring the memory up to +800Mhz but halfway through valley bench the performace dropped to less than half and I am thinking memory instability is to blame. I'll try with higher voltage (this was running at 1.63v) maybe something like 1.7v. Is there any danger of going past 1.7v on the memory though?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I remember strong saying that these cards like to artifact above 60c so water is almost necessary. I agree. If you are going to spend 700 on a gpu... watercool the thing. Bring out its max performance for daily use.


I just really hope water isn't necessary though, I mean, I'd like to get a block for it but the only options seem to be either $150 for the hydrocopper or ~120 Euro for EKWB. Both of which are kinda outside the confines of my wallet. My card doesn't even get too warm though, maxes out around 75c with 100% fan profile.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> I was able to bring the memory up to +800Mhz but halfway through valley bench the performace dropped to less than half and I am thinking memory instability is to blame. I'll try with higher voltage (this was running at 1.63v) maybe something like 1.7v. Is there any danger of going past 1.7v on the memory though?
> I just really hope water isn't necessary though, I mean, I'd like to get a block for it but the only options seem to be either $150 for the hydrocopper or ~120 Euro for EKWB. Both of which are kinda outside the confines of my wallet. My card doesn't even get too warm though, maxes out around 75c with 100% fan profile.


It's not completely necessary, but to truly bring out the performance of the Classified, it is definitely needed. And these ACX coolers just.. well, they suck. No other way to put it.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I remember strong saying that these cards like to artifact above 60c so water is almost necessary. I agree. If you are going to spend 700 on a gpu... watercool the thing. Bring out its max performance for daily use.


I got mine stable 1.212V, 1306MHz. On air it got over 80C but no artifacting.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I got mine stable 1.212V, 1306MHz. On air it got over 80C but no artifacting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> You should try putting it under water. it really is amazing how it changes these cards. I was getting so many artifacts it was crazy. The key is to keep them under 60c. As soon as mine hit 60c I get artifacts like crazy no matter the voltage. I just setup my mercury s5 and I was running my pump at 15% and I tried benching my card and it was reaching 73c in seconds. I think I have an air bubble or something because I increased the pump speed and temps went back to normal but it was wierd because my card was artifacting like crazy and as soon as I kept the temps down the artifacts stopped. But I was running at 1500mhz trying to bench valley. What are you using to test the card and what is your asic and what do your temps reach while you are testing..


That's what I was talking about. I guess he was talking about underwater at 60C. My bad guys. /idonegoofed


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> I was able to bring the memory up to +800Mhz but halfway through valley bench the performace dropped to less than half and I am thinking memory instability is to blame. I'll try with higher voltage (this was running at 1.63v) maybe something like 1.7v. Is there any danger of going past 1.7v on the memory though?
> I just really hope water isn't necessary though, I mean, I'd like to get a block for it but the only options seem to be either $150 for the hydrocopper or ~120 Euro for EKWB. Both of which are kinda outside the confines of my wallet. My card doesn't even get too warm though, maxes out around 75c with 100% fan profile.


If you got +800 on the memory then it's definitely not Elpida. I don't know what safe voltage is for the memory.


----------



## strong island 1

Setup my ek block on the sth10 test bench just to test it out until the backplates come and I will put everything back in my sth10. I will run some benchmarks and see how they are compared to the hydrocoppers.


----------



## anticommon

Just landed 79.4 FPS with some severe artifacting in the last 10% of the run. (which also happened to be the time when it went from 78 to 80c) so I think I'm being limited by this card thermally. Funny thing is though, my core can definitely hit over 1360 (probably 1400+) if I could just keep the thing cooler. Right now it's stuck at 1320 because anything more results in artifacts.

Overall I'm very pleased with this card, and might even consider looking at some blocks in the near future. Heck, maybe even the hydrocoppers if people are looking to get rid of em since they moved on to EK's.

However, are there any other alternatives besides the hydrocoppers? Cause I've heard you can put a smaller block on the core, but you also need to cool the VRMs actively so they don't cook themselves either.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I got my 2 Classifieds and set them up almost 2 weeks ago for my secondary rig.
> 
> Why am I still not added to the Classified Owner's list on the first page?


sorry I went thru the entire thread and didn't see your gpuz validation link. there is a spot for it on the form and I asked everyone else for it. Post it when you get a chance. thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> What need for owners club???
> Validation and...???
> Here is mine
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kfkw4/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4nn3q/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJSmooth*
> 
> Hi I am a GTX 780 classified owner and have went over most of the content of this form. Can you please add me here is my gpu validation http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mf5rc/ ? I am wondering what more I can gain with a higher mem clock? I am happy with my gpu clock of 1171 @ 1.87v .Also when using the GTX classified voltage controller is there a way to have my values stay on reboot? I have it start (i.e. in the startup folder for windows7) when reboot but I have to reset the voltage every time, kind of a hassle. Thanks
> 
> jjsmooth


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Just landed 79.4 FPS with some severe artifacting in the last 10% of the run. (which also happened to be the time when it went from 78 to 80c) so I think I'm being limited by this card thermally. Funny thing is though, my core can definitely hit over 1360 (probably 1400+) if I could just keep the thing cooler. Right now it's stuck at 1320 because anything more results in artifacts.
> 
> Overall I'm very pleased with this card, and might even consider looking at some blocks in the near future. Heck, maybe even the hydrocoppers if people are looking to get rid of em since they moved on to EK's.
> 
> However, are there any other alternatives besides the hydrocoppers? Cause I've heard you can put a smaller block on the core, but you also need to cool the VRMs actively so they don't cook themselves either.


Water blocks make a huge difference. these cards artifact a lot at high voltages above 60c.

Ok I updated the list. If anyone wants to get on the list just post the gpuz validation. I will also update the OP tonight or tommorrow. if I missed anyone please let me know. Sorry if I did. I went thru every single post.


----------



## anticommon

Ughh, just noticed EVGA Didn't include a copy of Batman with my 780. Not that I'm a huge huge fan, but you would think they would include it since they are running a promotion to.

And as far as waterblocks go, is there any cheap gheto way to watercool this thing? I mean, the EK blocks and hydrocoppers look nice, but $150+ is just killer. Whatever happened to Dwood brackets and people attaching H50's to their GPU's?

Edit: Just saw frozen CPU has the EK block for $128 shipped but it's OOS... Might give them a call tomorrow to see if/when they might be getting some more in. This price (while still expensive) does intrigue me.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Ughh, just noticed EVGA Didn't include a copy of Batman with my 780. Not that I'm a huge huge fan, but you would think they would include it since they are running a promotion to.
> 
> And as far as waterblocks go, is there any cheap gheto way to watercool this thing? I mean, the EK blocks and hydrocoppers look nice, but $150+ is just killer. Whatever happened to Dwood brackets and people attaching H50's to their GPU's?


Did u purchase it online? Cos my 770 Classified box had no code nothing at all. However, I received an email the very next day after I paid for my card from amazon abt Arkham's Origins. Hope this helps =]


----------



## Z0eff

My EK block just arrived, took some quick pictures before installing it:


----------



## szeged

Another work of art from EK, i expected nothing less


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Ughh, just noticed EVGA Didn't include a copy of Batman with my 780. Not that I'm a huge huge fan, but you would think they would include it since they are running a promotion to.
> 
> And as far as waterblocks go, is there any cheap gheto way to watercool this thing? I mean, the EK blocks and hydrocoppers look nice, but $150+ is just killer. Whatever happened to Dwood brackets and people attaching H50's to their GPU's?
> 
> Edit: Just saw frozen CPU has the EK block for $128 shipped but it's OOS... Might give them a call tomorrow to see if/when they might be getting some more in. This price (while still expensive) does intrigue me.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1221722/sigma-cool-aio-gpu-mounts-mount-kuhler-620-nzxt-kraken-x40-on-your-gpu-ship-same-day/490#post_20823782

That is what I am using. Never get any artifacts when overclocking the core. Cheap, easy and effective.


----------



## DuraN1

Pop off the Acetal, i wanna see inside it!


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1221722/sigma-cool-aio-gpu-mounts-mount-kuhler-620-nzxt-kraken-x40-on-your-gpu-ship-same-day/490#post_20823782
> 
> That is what I am using. Never get any artifacts when overclocking the core. Cheap, easy and effective.


How are your VRM temps with that?


----------



## Z0eff

Doing some early testing with EVGA OC Scanner, the VRM temps have gone from a peak of ~90c using a Koolance GPU-210 universal block to a peak of ~50c with the EK Classy while under load at 1.212v. With the universal block the VRMs only have a bunch of small copper heatsinks attached to the front plate with adhesive thermal pads.

Flow rate has gone down from ~5.0 liters per minute to about ~4.7 liters per minute, using a D5 pump set at 5 and a triple 180 rad (no CPU block).

First impressions shows that GPU temps have gone up a few degrees to about ~48c at load but that's to be expected and still well below the magic 60c when artifacts usually start appearing.

A big problem though are the VRMs for the VRAM. There is no temperature sensor there but theres a very obvious radiant heat source when hovering my finger 1cm next to it. I gently touched the general area for a second (while under load) and came close to burning my finger...

EDIT: VRAM voltage is at whatever the default is so presumably 1.6v (haven't touched the classified controller yet).


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> How are your VRM temps with that?


Using an IR gun, the hottest VRM topped out at 82C backside and 78C on the front side. The hottest ram chip topped out at 65C. Temps via GPU-Z for the VRMs were within 2C, so the temps seem to be pretty accurate.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Edit: Just saw frozen CPU has the EK block for $128 shipped but it's OOS... Might give them a call tomorrow to see if/when they might be getting some more in. This price (while still expensive) does intrigue me.


Frozen hasn't received the shipment yet, OOS is just a placeholder. Both Performance pcs and Frozen should be getting an order any day now.

wow, looks like there will be a plexi version coming out soon due to high demand.
Quote:


> EK-FC 780 GTX Classy will be available in Plexi version as well due to high demand


http://www.overclock.net/t/993624/ek-club/580#post_21002453


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1221722/sigma-cool-aio-gpu-mounts-mount-kuhler-620-nzxt-kraken-x40-on-your-gpu-ship-same-day/490#post_20823782
> 
> That is what I am using. Never get any artifacts when overclocking the core. Cheap, easy and effective.


Where did you get the bracket to connect the cooler to the card?

And how are you cooling the memory/vrms?


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Frozen hasn't received the shipment yet, OOS is just a placeholder. Both Performance pcs and Frozen should be getting an order any day now.
> 
> wow, looks like there will be a plexi version coming out soon due to high demand.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/993624/ek-club/580#post_21002453


Cool, I'll keep an eye out









also, are plexi versions usually cheaper? Or is it possible it might decrease non-plexi price?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Frozen hasn't received the shipment yet, OOS is just a placeholder. Both Performance pcs and Frozen should be getting an order any day now.
> 
> wow, looks like there will be a plexi version coming out soon due to high demand.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/993624/ek-club/580#post_21002453
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I'll keep an eye out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, are plexi versions usually cheaper? Or is it possible it might decrease non-plexi price?
Click to expand...

they are usually like 10~$15 bucks more


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Where did you get the bracket to connect the cooler to the card?
> 
> And how are you cooling the memory/vrms?


http://keplerdynamics.com/sigmacool/

A fan and passive heat sinks


----------



## SavellM

Hey Guys,

Does anyone know if you can use the new EK WB with the official EVGA 780 Classy backplate?

Also does the new EK WB actually watercool the VRM's?
It looks like its just an extra strip of copper that doesn't receive water like the hydro copper block??

Do you know if anyone will make a full cover WB for the 780 Classy?
As in including the little bit at the end where the power connectors are?


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know if you can use the new EK WB with the official EVGA 780 Classy backplate?
> 
> Also does the new EK WB actually watercool the VRM's?
> It looks like its just an extra strip of copper that doesn't receive water like the hydro copper block??
> 
> Do you know if anyone will make a full cover WB for the 780 Classy?
> As in including the little bit at the end where the power connectors are?


Both the HydroCopper and EKWB have water flowing over the Core VRMs, but both also leave the VRAM VRMs to cook.

I'm wondering why EK didn't just cover that as well, it'd be the big selling point versus the HC. Perhaps we should push EK for this in a future block? EK confirmed that they're planning to make a plexi version because of high demand so why not extend the block while you're at it, EK?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know if you can use the new EK WB with the official EVGA 780 Classy backplate?


You can, just need longer M4 screws. I'll be using that combo.


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> You can, just need longer M4 screws. I'll be using that combo.


Do you know the length?
Or where you will be getting screws from?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know if you can use the new EK WB with the official EVGA 780 Classy backplate?
> 
> Also does the new EK WB actually watercool the VRM's?
> It looks like its just an extra strip of copper that doesn't receive water like the hydro copper block??
> 
> Do you know if anyone will make a full cover WB for the 780 Classy?
> As in including the little bit at the end where the power connectors are?
> 
> 
> 
> Both the HydroCopper and EKWB have water flowing over the Core VRMs, but both also leave the VRAM VRMs to cook.
> 
> I'm wondering why EK didn't just cover that as well, it'd be the big selling point versus the HC. Perhaps we should push EK for this in a future block? EK confirmed that they're planning to make a plexi version because of high demand so why not extend the block while you're at it, EK?
Click to expand...

Because Lightning was supposed to be the chosen 780= a lot of investment went the other way and now they are stuck with bunch of blocks that no one is buying ..eventually someone will make a move in Classy direction since they are very capable cards and a lot of fun
P.S. I'm still hoping for Aqua and Koolance


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> [quote name="BGKris" url="/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/2760#post_21003105"]You can, just need longer M4 screws. I'll be using that combo.


Do you know the length?Or where you will be getting screws from?[/QUOTE]

Strong Island 1 said he got his screws from Lowes. Not sure on the length though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> [quote name="BGKris" url="/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/2760#post_21003105"]You can, just need longer M4 screws. I'll be using that combo.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the length?Or where you will be getting screws from?
Click to expand...

Strong Island 1 said he got his screws from Lowes. Not sure on the length though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
the best source of weird screws is Sears Hardware,they do have a great selection or mcmaster.com


----------



## SavellM

Thanks guys.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Another work of art from EK, i expected nothing less


lol ,I have to admit that EK machining got little better over the years but calling it "art " ?..Nickel plated blocks shouldn't show tool-marks or sharp edges



here is a block maker that does what it supposed to when it comes to machining
"clean cut "


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> lol ,I have to admit that EK machining got little better over the years but calling it "art " ?..Nickel plated blocks shouldn't show tool-marks or sharp edges
> 
> here is a block maker that does what it supposed to when it comes to machining
> "clean cut "


My whole set up minus the rads is aqua computer... They are awesome... Yes their machining is better than ek IMO but to each their own...

 

Plus AC has a active cooled backplate that would look awesome on the 780!


----------



## saldot

So, got the block today and as the immature boy I am decided to take it away straight away.
VRM is without a doubt actively cooled.

Was a pain in the ass to get it back together.... using some tape helped though.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ you did well my man ,here is your first rep +1
Thanks for doing this
P>S. if you will have hard time putting this back -use little grease for O rings to keep them in place


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> [quote name="BGKris" url="/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/2770#post_21003164"][quote name="SavellM" url="/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/2760#post_21003135"][quote name="BGKris" url="/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/2760#post_21003105"]You can, just need longer M4 screws. I'll be using that combo.


Do you know the length?Or where you will be getting screws from?[/quote]Strong Island 1 said he got his screws from Lowes. Not sure on the length though. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk[/quote]the best source of weird screws is Sears Hardware,they do have a great selection or mcmaster.com[/QUOTE]

Mcmaster and a dremel









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## doctakedooty

Kind of disappointed in EVGA my classified died sunday had green lines across the screen never been overclocked called got a rma paid for overnight shipping and overnight back in hopes of having it back for the weekend is when I have time to get on. Called today because ups says its been recieved yet nothing updated on rma and apparently my rma expired between sunday and tues pretty disappointed that now after I called it will be checked in and from now it will be 1 to 3 days. I just wonder how a rma expires in 2 days.

How is the ek block on the classys vrm temps the people that have it say its worth it?


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> lol ,I have to admit that EK machining got little better over the years but calling it "art " ?..Nickel plated blocks shouldn't show tool-marks or sharp edges
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a block maker that does what it supposed to when it comes to machining
> "clean cut "


I'm glad someone noticed this. One of the reasons why I grabbed a macro lens for some closeups.









I personally don't really mind, I'd rather have it sooner rather than wait for perfection but I'm aware that quite a few people here like perfection.


----------



## yknot

It's not perfection I'm waiting for............it's results.

Need you EK guys to get testing .....now!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> lol ,I have to admit that EK machining got little better over the years but calling it "art " ?..Nickel plated blocks shouldn't show tool-marks or sharp edges
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a block maker that does what it supposed to when it comes to machining
> "clean cut "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad someone noticed this. One of the reasons why I grabbed a macro lens for some closeups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't really mind, I'd rather have it sooner rather than wait for perfection but I'm aware that quite a few people here like perfection.
Click to expand...

I agree but if you think about it they produce so many blocks for so many different cards so fast. How many companies made a classy block. Plus I installed the swiftech blocks myself and they completely warped my card once I removed them so they were even worse. I also heard someone say it wasn't even making proper contact with the memory. The EK block feels so much more solid and better to work with. I agree that aquacomputer block is incredible but I am so glad EK is around to make all these blocks. The top of the card is always pretty perfect and that's all you see anyway. I would be a little fustrated if they release an xxl version. I understand the plexi even though I wish I waited. When a company seems so sure they wont release any other versions and then a bunch of people buy them and they change there mind it sucks. but I guess they have to sell all the blocks they already made,


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm not complaining and will probably end up getting some of this blocks for myself ,bottom line is how they cool -you have to criticized a little in order to motivate


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Ughh, just noticed EVGA Didn't include a copy of Batman with my 780. Not that I'm a huge huge fan, but you would think they would include it since they are running a promotion to.
> 
> And as far as waterblocks go, is there any cheap gheto way to watercool this thing? I mean, the EK blocks and hydrocoppers look nice, but $150+ is just killer. Whatever happened to Dwood brackets and people attaching H50's to their GPU's?
> 
> Edit: Just saw frozen CPU has the EK block for $128 shipped but it's OOS... Might give them a call tomorrow to see if/when they might be getting some more in. This price (while still expensive) does intrigue me.


EVGA doesn't include the code in the box. You have to register your card on there website and upload your invoice and you will get the code. That's what I had to do for the splinter cell game. I bought 2 cards but only one code per household.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Doing some early testing with EVGA OC Scanner, the VRM temps have gone from a peak of ~90c using a Koolance GPU-210 universal block to a peak of ~50c with the EK Classy while under load at 1.212v. With the universal block the VRMs only have a bunch of small copper heatsinks attached to the front plate with adhesive thermal pads.
> 
> Flow rate has gone down from ~5.0 liters per minute to about ~4.7 liters per minute, using a D5 pump set at 5 and a triple 180 rad (no CPU block).
> 
> First impressions shows that GPU temps have gone up a few degrees to about ~48c at load but that's to be expected and still well below the magic 60c when artifacts usually start appearing.
> 
> A big problem though are the VRMs for the VRAM. There is no temperature sensor there but theres a very obvious radiant heat source when hovering my finger 1cm next to it. I gently touched the general area for a second (while under load) and came close to burning my finger...
> 
> EDIT: VRAM voltage is at whatever the default is so presumably 1.6v (haven't touched the classified controller yet).


I only did really small amount of testing but I also felt like my temps were a little hgher compared with the hc blocks. tonight I will get more specific numbers but that was my first impression also.


----------



## strong island 1

.


----------



## anticommon

Frozen CPU just said on the phone that they don't have an ETA on the EK blocks but that they will probably be here in 1-3 weeks. hmph.... Save $18 and wait a few weeks or spend it and get the blocks next week. Gahh I wish EK had a shipping option that wasn't over 30 Euros


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Frozen CPU just said on the phone that they don't have an ETA on the EK blocks but that they will probably be here in 1-3 weeks. hmph.... Save $18 and wait a few weeks or spend it and get the blocks next week. Gahh I wish EK had a shipping option that wasn't over 30 Euros


I guess I can wait that long. *sigh* have to wait until the beginning of next month anyway.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I guess I can wait that long. *sigh* have to wait until the beginning of next month anyway.


PerformancePCS told me that they *should* have them available by next tuesday, but they couldn't tell me what the prices would look like. I'm thinking it's probably pretty likely frozencpu will have theirs in by next week as well.


----------



## USFORCES

nice


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> PerformancePCS told me that they *should* have them available by next tuesday, but they couldn't tell me what the prices would look like. I'm thinking it's probably pretty likely frozencpu will have theirs in by next week as well.


PPCS is usually $2-3 cheaper from what I've seen. I hope PPCS gets it first. I'm cheap like that


----------



## anticommon

Hmm, starting to wonder if the waterblock will be worth it. Right now I'm getting 60+ FPS with BF3 Ultra at 1440p, and am probably (my guess) averaging 80+ with vsync disabled. So, will 1320 -> 1400mhz make all that much of a difference if I drop $120 on a waterblock? decisions decisions....


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Hmm, starting to wonder if the waterblock will be worth it. Right now I'm getting 60+ FPS with BF3 Ultra at 1440p, and am probably (my guess) averaging 80+ with vsync disabled. So, will 1320 -> 1400mhz make all that much of a difference if I drop $120 on a waterblock? decisions decisions....


If you're capping yourself with Vsync then there is absolutely no point. How can you gain performance if you have already set a cap? I am watercooling because I need the absolute maximum amount of performance because I game at 3240x1920. I said I would continue to game on 1080P... I just couldn't do it though, so pretty...


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If you're capping yourself with Vsync then there is absolutely no point. How can you gain performance if you have already set a cap? I am watercooling because I need the absolute maximum amount of performance because I game at 3240x1920. I said I would continue to game on 1080P... I just couldn't do it though, so pretty...


Well right now I only leave vsync off in FPS games (well, during multiplayer at least) but as for my monitor it is only 60hz 1440p, so I can't take advantage of the extra buttery smooth framerates nearly as well as someone who's monitor can actually show those refresh rates.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Well right now I only leave vsync off in FPS games (well, during multiplayer at least) but as for my monitor it is only 60hz 1440p, so I can't take advantage of the extra buttery smooth framerates nearly as well as someone who's monitor can actually show those refresh rates.


'

I thought it was possible to overclock the Crossover? Or is that one of the Korean monitors that don't overclock well? Smoothybutterygoodness of 120hz is just amazing. That's the main reason I went with it instead of a single 27 or 30 inch monitors and went with triple VG248QEs


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> '
> 
> I thought it was possible to overclock the Crossover? Or is that one of the Korean monitors that don't overclock well? Smoothybutterygoodness of 120hz is just amazing. That's the main reason I went with it instead of a single 27 or 30 inch monitors and went with triple VG248QEs


I got my monitor before I even considered 120hz, and honestly I appreciate the extra screen realestate. I'm not sure if the crossover is overclockable, but in any case and even if it were I wouldn't bother. I'd rather sell my crossover and get another monitor just because mine has some pretty piss-poor viewing angles and black levels aren't really up to snuff for me. Don't know if a new monitor would necessarily be better, but who knows. I do really like the solid design of the crossover though, and colors are really nice when the brightness is up. It's mostly just the blacks and the viewing angle that bothers me.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> '
> 
> I thought it was possible to overclock the Crossover? Or is that one of the Korean monitors that don't overclock well? Smoothybutterygoodness of 120hz is just amazing. That's the main reason I went with it instead of a single 27 or 30 inch monitors and went with triple VG248QEs


My Crossover only does +4hz more so 64hz







, better than nothing


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> My Crossover only does +4hz more so 64hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , better than nothing


Sky, were you able to get more out of it without ordering any new boards? Cause if it's a soft-mod then I might be game to give it a shot....


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Sky, were you able to get more out of it without ordering any new boards? Cause if it's a soft-mod then I might be game to give it a shot....


just use Nvidia Control Panel like that







make you you up each refresh rate by +1 and click "TEST" till you fail. when you fail you know you have to drop -1


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> My Crossover only does +4hz more so 64hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , better than nothing


yeah my catleap q270 can only go up to 64hz also









.........ive heard that the qnix monitors are able to oc 100hz +


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah my catleap q270 can only go up to 64hz also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........ive heard that the qnix monitors are able to oc 100hz +


Like I said better than nothing


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah my catleap q270 can only go up to 64hz also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........ive heard that the qnix monitors are able to oc 100hz +


That's the ones! And it was 96Hz. Every single one of them can hit 96Hz however, many can go above. If I ever get into video editing, I'll be picking up one of those bad boys!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That's the ones! And it was 96Hz. Every single one of them can hit 96Hz however, many can go above. If I ever get into video editing, I'll be picking up one of those bad boys!


$346 @ Amazon $370 @ Neweeg


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> $346 @ Amazon $370 @ Neweeg


Stop tempting me...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Stop tempting me...


who is going to keep look at the ugly screen is not me














night night


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> who is going to keep look at the ugly screen is not me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> night night


lolz me neither


----------



## DuraN1

I've got a QNIX on 100hz. It's just awesome


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Do you know the length?
> Or where you will be getting screws from?


So I got an answer from EK:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hi,

Usually you need 2-3mm longer screws to mount evga backplate on our waterblock.
We will not be offering versions that hide the whole card.

If you need any further information, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Lep pozdrav, Kind regards, MFG!



So no blocks that will cover the whole card, lame!


----------



## Vlada011

People If I want to flash card with *sky-classy-vBios-rev2* inside is two BIOS. Classy and LN2.
Can I flash only mine LN2 BIOS with LN2 BIOS from skynet???
I want to leave Normal Mode BIOS default or some other official BIOS maybe.

And I'm not registred on techinferno.
I saw some other BIOS for EVGA GTX780 Classified there but I must be registered and I don't know other member.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> People If I want to flash card with *sky-classy-vBios-rev2* inside is two BIOS. Classy and LN2.
> Can I flash only mine LN2 BIOS with LN2 BIOS from skynet???
> I want to leave Normal Mode BIOS default or some other official BIOS maybe.
> 
> And I'm not registred on techinferno.
> I saw some other BIOS for EVGA GTX780 Classified there but I must be registered and I don't know other member.[/quote
> That's correct. Just make sure to flash LN2 with LN2 from skynet and all is well. Back up your bios with GPU-Z first and then flash away.


----------



## Z0eff

The classy backplate just shipped from Slovenia. Will post some pictures when it arrives.


----------



## criminal

Nvidia just announced a 780TI. Can we expect a 780Ti Classified coming down the pipeline?


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Nvidia just announced a 780TI. Can we expect a 780Ti Classified coming down the pipeline?


\

In a weird way I really hope not. Especially not after having dropped so much money on a classy last week... but I guess that's the way the world works.









Now, as for my Crossover, I was able to bring it up to 64hz. Go me









Now, is there any practical application to this? Like being able to set vsync to 64hz or something in bf3... lol


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> \
> 
> In a weird way I really hope not. Especially not after having dropped so much money on a classy last week... but I guess that's the way the world works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as for my Crossover, I was able to bring it up to 64hz. Go me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, is there any practical application to this? Like being able to set vsync to 64hz or something in bf3... lol


It's not coming out until mid-November so no point in worrying. You have the cards right now which is all that matters.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Nvidia just announced a 780TI. Can we expect a 780Ti Classified coming down the pipeline?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> In a weird way I really hope not. Especially not after having dropped so much money on a classy last week... but I guess that's the way the world works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, as for my Crossover, I was able to bring it up to 64hz. Go me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, is there any practical application to this? Like being able to set vsync to 64hz or something in bf3... lol
Click to expand...

this is what separates big dogs for lap dogs ..it's called step-up (that's why I always stick with Evga







)
Btw; I'm keeping my Classy's

EDIT' the G-Sync is more exiting then 780TI in my opinion








http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/introducing-nvidia-g-sync-revolutionary-ultra-smooth-stutter-free-gaming


----------



## strong island 1

ya these cards will be beasts for a long time.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ next stop-Maxwell for me ,this is last push from both camps to get rid of the "28nm"


----------



## Vlada011

If this is true I sell my GTX780 Classified and back on Radeon ROG because their PCB is best for Radeon cards.
Only think how to survive their ugly look...

http://videocardz.com/46929/official-amd-radeon-r9-290x-2160p-performance-17-games


----------



## Wastedslayer

Just placed my order to switch to full-on watercooling and not a closed loop. Just waiting on the 780 blocks to be in stock again!


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> If this is true I sell my GTX780 Classified and back on Radeon ROG because their PCB is best for Radeon cards.
> Only think how to survive their ugly look...
> 
> http://videocardz.com/46929/official-amd-radeon-r9-290x-2160p-performance-17-games


Isnt that vs a reference 780 though? which iirc base clock on reference is 863mhz, even something like the classified is a good bit better than reference


----------



## anticommon

Okay, EK blocks are in stock on frozencpu, and it'd come out to $128 with barbs + shipping + coupon. BUT I have no idea how these things perform and I'm having no luck finding reviews online. It also doesn't help that I would be staring at this thing until next sunday because I don't have my tubing here with me and I can't get it until then. But I'm pretty excited about wanting this. Ughhhhhh


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Okay, EK blocks are in stock on frozencpu, and it'd come out to $128 with barbs + shipping + coupon. BUT I have no idea how these things perform and I'm having no luck finding reviews online. It also doesn't help that I would be staring at this thing until next sunday because I don't have my tubing here with me and I can't get it until then. But I'm pretty excited about wanting this. Ughhhhhh


Orderable, not in stock for 1-18 days.


----------



## alancsalt

Off topic bickering removed.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Off topic bickering removed.


Thanks


----------



## strong island 1

wow yknot's sli valley score is insane.


----------



## saldot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Okay, EK blocks are in stock on frozencpu, and it'd come out to with barbs + shipping + coupon. BUT I have no idea how these things perform and I'm having no luck finding reviews online. It also doesn't help that I would be staring at this thing until next sunday because I don't have my tubing here with me and I can't get it until then. But I'm pretty excited about wanting this. Ughhhhhh


Worlds shortest review (in metric!):
Mine's about about 13-14 C delta Water to GPU.
Running valley: Water 33C, GPU 47C. VRM at 55 according to GPU-Z.
Running furmark: Water 37C, GPU 50C. VRM at 58.
No info on flow restrictions.

And on another topic.. gave overclocking a go today.
Using sky's ln2 rev2 bios I set Power Target to 120 and voltage to 1212mV. Reach 1260Mhz (+150) stable but at +175 (1280?) the drivers crash when i run valley. Should I be happy with those numbers considering the card is watercooled?


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saldot*
> 
> Worlds shortest review (in metric!):
> Mine's about about 13-14 C delta Water to GPU.
> Running valley: Water 33C, GPU 47C. VRM at 55 according to GPU-Z.
> Running furmark: Water 37C, GPU 50C. VRM at 58.
> No info on flow restrictions.
> 
> And on another topic.. gave overclocking a go today.
> Using sky's ln2 rev2 bios I set Power Target to 120 and voltage to 1212mV. Reach 1260Mhz (+150) stable but at +175 (1280?) the drivers crash when i run valley. Should I be happy with those numbers considering the card is watercooled?


Sounds like you need more voltage.

Also, I almost had a heart attack thinking that 80F was a high temperature and 47c is like 120F lol. But, no that's actually a pretty good temp.

So I think I might place an order. Or wait until next week when I hear about 290X? Although I think it's safe to say I'm pretty committed at this point.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow yknot's sli valley score is insane.


you should post this in OP ,I wonder what they are capable of under cold


----------



## sWaY20

Alright I ordered my classy and backplate earlier, should be here early next week. Tried to wait it out for the 290x but I couldn't any longer.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## anticommon

Ok, so I just don't understand, but when I play BF3 everything goes perfectly, good temps, no artifacts, smooth sailing. And then all of the sudden my PC just freezes. Dead. Crash. No explanation given, nothing. This happens whenever I try using a highly OC'ed GPU in my system, and I just don't understand it. Could it possibly be my CPU overclock that's causing it? My CPU temps are generally pretty good under water and I'm pretty sure that my CPU has gone hours and hours stable with prime95 (although I'll run it again to see if anything has changed), so I guess I just don't know what gives.


----------



## coolhandluke41

yes it's your CPU ..give another .03v and post back


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yes it's your CPU ..give another .03v and post back


My 2500k (which is a fairly poor overclocker) does 4.5ghz with 1.4v, and I'm not sure if I should add more to that. Isn't 1.4 or 1.45 the safe limit for 2500k's?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> My 2500k (which is a fairly poor overclocker) does 4.5ghz with 1.4v, and I'm not sure if I should add more to that. Isn't 1.4 or 1.45 the safe limit for 2500k's?


Try it at stock stock before moving forward. That'll be easier for diagnosing.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Try it at stock stock before moving forward. That'll be easier for diagnosing.


It doesnt happen all too often and mostly during one specific map in bf3 but i mostly just got pretty pissed when it happened during a very good round of gun game. Ill add a bit of voltage and see what happens.ill run prime95 tonight to be double sure its not the cpu.


----------



## Z0eff

Just keep in mind that these days Prime95 isn't the be all end all tool to check for stability. Modern CPUs have a metric ton of different features and aspects to them that aren't even touched when priming. Try a bunch of other tests, I recommend the stress test that AIDA64 has, this'll stress most aspects of your CPU along with your RAM together.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yes it's your CPU ..give another .03v and post back
> 
> 
> 
> My 2500k (which is a fairly poor overclocker) does 4.5ghz with 1.4v, and I'm not sure if I should add more to that. Isn't 1.4 or 1.45 the safe limit for 2500k's?
Click to expand...

Explain it to me why would you need /want to run your CPU at 4.5 with single GPU

P.S. forget P95 since it won't prove anything ..BF3 will tho


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Explain it to me why would you need /want to run your CPU at 4.5 with single GPU
> 
> P.S. forget P95 since it won't prove anything ..BF3 will tho


Well, why not? And I upped the voltage to 1.43 with maybe 1c increase in temps and BF3 has been stable for an hour or two now, here's hoping...


----------



## Vlada011

I reach 1330MHz on GPU but I never had worse memory on graphic card than on this Classified. Can't more than +250. I mean +300 is maximum but than I must concentrate only on memory with example 1.3V and
130 power limit. GPU can more for benchmarks because temps are not high to much maybe 1350-1375 but worse memory I never saw in life on stock cards. On so high clock over base support of memory is necessary not 100MHz only and almost 500MHz on GPU.
And Step-Up is for people from USA. Other parts of the world can't see benefits from Step-Up.
Special for some countries where is EVGA very hard to find and we can't tweak time when they remove EVBot connector or change Samsung memory with worse Video Memory on market and for Classified class.
If presented results are true. NVIDIA need difference from GTX770>GTX780 to fight for first place.
Everything less is throwing money, Ti or not Ti...


----------



## Wastedslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saldot*
> 
> Mine's about about 13-14 C delta Water to GPU.
> Running valley: Water 33C, GPU 47C. VRM at 55 according to GPU-Z.
> Running furmark: Water 37C, GPU 50C. VRM at 58.


Using this as a comparison

Running at 1.35v the HydroCopper kept at roughly the same as your EK block @ 1.212v

Can we get some more EK people to post up results? Kind of on the fence now about which block to buy.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> I reach 1330MHz on GPU but I never had worse memory on graphic card than on this Classified. Can't more than +250. I mean +300 is maximum but than I must concentrate only on memory with example 1.3V and
> 130 power limit. GPU can more for benchmarks because temps are not high to much maybe 1350-1375 but worse memory I never saw in life on stock cards.
> And Step-Up is for people from USA. Other parts of the world can't see benefits from Step-Up.
> If presented results are true. NVIDIA need difference from GTX770>GTX780 to fight for first place.
> Everything less is throwing money, Ti or not Ti...


It's the silicon lottery. We aren't guaranteed any clocks. We can do everything we can to achieve the highest clocks out individual chips will give us though. +250 is still a nice overclock on the memory, I had a lightning that was lucky to see +100, so there is definitely worse. Plus your core looks pretty good, and honestly anything above 1300mhz is worthy of some praise. You got a nice powerful card there man, no need to complain so much.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wastedslayer*
> 
> Using this as a comparison
> 
> Running at 1.35v the HydroCopper kept at roughly the same as your EK block @ 1.212v
> 
> Can we get some more EK people to post up results? Kind of on the fence now about which block to buy.


I think what we need is some people who want to part ways with their hydrocoppers because they have moved on to EK blocks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saldot*
> 
> Worlds shortest review (in metric!):
> Mine's about about 13-14 C delta Water to GPU.
> Running valley: Water 33C, GPU 47C. VRM at 55 according to GPU-Z.
> Running furmark: Water 37C, GPU 50C. VRM at 58.
> No info on flow restrictions.


So, is your EK block in a loop with your CPU as well? Or just for the GPU?


----------



## anticommon

So I played for another hour and a half and it eventually froze... on the same map it always freezes on, which is scrapmetal. I am going to run some stress tests tonight and see if I can't find the route of this issue, and I can almost certainly rule out the GPU because this is the 4th GPU I have that has had this specific problem. OS has been reinstalled since too, so.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Nvidia just announced a 780TI. Can we expect a 780Ti Classified coming down the pipeline?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*


omgomgomgomgomgomgomogogmomgomogmogm 780ti classified

pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee jacob

pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Vlada011

It's not silicon lottery I have problem with worse video memory on market, probably bad choice and for stock cards not for cards prepared for OC and LN2.
Never mind if AMD launch really good card I back on AMD.


----------



## jink

I received my EK block today. I didn't take fancy pictures because other members have already done that. I used some ram heatsinks for the extra VRMs that the block does not cover. Even at idle the chips are making the copper heatsinks hot!



http://imgur.com/wdHsSSs




http://imgur.com/7BBGm3n


I will try to run some temperature tests tomorrow. I need to find out if my 360 rad will be enough (I am thinking I should add a dual 120 rad).


----------



## szeged

do you have any airflow over the copper heatsinks on the mem vrms other than the air being blown out from the 360 rad up front? could be why they are staying hot.


----------



## jink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> do you have any airflow over the copper heatsinks on the mem vrms other than the air being blown out from the 360 rad up front? could be why they are staying hot.


I don't. I am relying on the air going through the rad. I figured the heatsinks would be better than the block alone (no cooling at all).

Not sure how to add more airflow in an aesthetically pleasing manner.


----------



## szeged

for bench sessions you can just have a fan pointed at it with aesthetics aside, for normal every day use im sure the memory vrm area will be just fine even without a fan on them. wouldnt hurt to compare with and without a fan temps though


----------



## saldot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> So, is your EK block in a loop with your CPU as well? Or just for the GPU?


Yes, [email protected] in the loop as well.

Here's my loop if you're interested:
[email protected] - Koolance i380 block, 780 classified @ 1260Mhz - EK Classy block, Aquacomputer D5 pump @ 4800RPM, Watercool Mo-Ra3 radiator with 4*18cm fans @ 500RPM - 3/8 id 5/8 od tubing.
Flowrate before I added the classy block (only cpu and rad in loop) was about 220L/H ~ 1GPM. Don't know flow rate now, sensor is being repaired.


----------



## delpy8

hi all,

Can someone give me a link to an OC bios at the moment im on the stock I think?


----------



## coolhandluke41

check out 8 Packs score guys ..Titan who ?
http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2439858_8_pack_3dmark11___performance_3x_geforce_gtx_780_36670_marks


----------



## Rayburn

Hi!

Greetings from Berlin, Germany - could you please... ?



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bmk8a/


----------



## Blindsay

Woot plexi version

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-nickel.html


----------



## VSG

$50 shipping :'(


----------



## anticommon

I like the acetal finish better in my opinion.

Now, as for the stability of my PC, I've thus far passed 9 hours of AIDA64. But, is it normal for my 2500k clocked at 4500mhz to dip down to as low as 4000mhz (40x multiplier) during testing? Is there a way to turn this off?


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> I like the acetal finish better in my opinion.
> 
> Now, as for the stability of my PC, I've thus far passed 9 hours of AIDA64. But, is it normal for my 2500k clocked at 4500mhz to dip down to as low as 4000mhz (40x multiplier) during testing? Is there a way to turn this off?


What are the temperatures like when that happens? Usually that happens when the temperature limits are reached.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> I like the acetal finish better in my opinion.
> 
> Now, as for the stability of my PC, I've thus far passed 9 hours of AIDA64. But, is it normal for my 2500k clocked at 4500mhz to dip down to as low as 4000mhz (40x multiplier) during testing? Is there a way to turn this off?


Enable the high performance power plan.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> What are the temperatures like when that happens? Usually that happens when the temperature limits are reached.


Temps are good, below 60c. I actually ended up going into my bios and changing the TDP of my 2500k to 150W up from 98w or something. I think that fixed the issue as it seems to stay at 4.5ghz now. Temps did not increase though, which is strange.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Enable the high performance power plan.


I actually didn't know that my PC was in balanced mode, and even though I might not see too much of a difference, I did put it in high performance. My issue with the throttling was fixed by increasing my TDP though. Don't know yet if either of these changes will help with stability in that one specific map on BF3. We'll see.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saldot*
> 
> Yes, [email protected] in the loop as well.
> 
> Here's my loop if you're interested:
> [email protected] - Koolance i380 block, 780 classified @ 1260Mhz - EK Classy block, Aquacomputer D5 pump @ 4800RPM, Watercool Mo-Ra3 radiator with 4*18cm fans @ 500RPM - 3/8 id 5/8 od tubing.
> Flowrate before I added the classy block (only cpu and rad in loop) was about 220L/H ~ 1GPM. Don't know flow rate now, sensor is being repaired.


Cool, this is kinda similar to my set up. Now, I've not ordered GPU blocks before, but in order to get it into my loop do I only need the appropriate barbs? Or is there some other stuff I should get as well?


----------



## Z0eff

It might actually increase stability, as the changes in clockspeed/voltage can sometimes cause crashes if you've overclocked it. So here's hoping!


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Woot plexi version
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-nickel.html


Is there a noticeable difference in temps vs. the fully metal version?


----------



## jink

Man I just can't catch a break.

I installed the EK block and extra cooling for the memory VRM in the way of copper heatsinks (see post 2845). I have been checking what the temps would hit with Valley running Extreme preset for a couple hours. Temps were hitting 22C delta over ambient; around 48C on the GPU core.

All of a sudden the screen goes yellow and computer locks up. A reboot now shows garbled display on the output.



http://imgur.com/O7Z84lj




http://imgur.com/4i6TBEy




http://imgur.com/tlcQvxd


The VRM heatsink was hot, but no hotter than my motherboard's heatsinks. The temps for GPU/CPU cores were fine; 48C and 59C. I have no clue how this happened as the computer was running fine before the crash. I am not sure EVGA will cover this.


----------



## szeged

I think evga has got your back on this, just put the stock cooler on again and rma it.


----------



## jink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I think evga has got your back on this, just put the stock cooler on again and rma it.


I hope so. EVGA is an amazing company but I know that graciousness can only stretch so far with these expensive cards.

I am concerned over what causes the failure. It looks like the RAMDAC completely died? There wasn't high heat on the GPU core so I don't know what could have caused a perfectly running card to suddenly die like this.


----------



## jameyscott

Maybe tightened down too much?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Woot plexi version
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-nickel.html
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a noticeable difference in temps vs. the fully metal version?
Click to expand...

There should be no temp difference. this block is just made to be able to see your coolant. it's a aesthetics thing. some pastel coolant looks awesome in those blocks. I have a regular style case so I can't see the block once installed so for me it doesnt matter.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I think evga has got your back on this, just put the stock cooler on again and rma it.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so. EVGA is an amazing company but I know that graciousness can only stretch so far with these expensive cards.
> 
> I am concerned over what causes the failure. It looks like the RAMDAC completely died? There wasn't high heat on the GPU core so I don't know what could have caused a perfectly running card to suddenly die like this.
Click to expand...

make sure you have no small leaks.


----------



## jameyscott

Did you ever get some numbers to compare strong?


----------



## bpmcleod

Well I have just begun my testing with my new GTX 780 HC Classy but so far, I have been able to reach 1411 core clock at 1.3v! I dialed it back some to 1372 and working on the memory atm but the scores are looking promising. I could probably stretch the core clock a lot further with more voltages but 1.3 seems like a good start to me!


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wastedslayer*
> 
> Using this as a comparison
> 
> Running at 1.35v the HydroCopper kept at roughly the same as your EK block @ 1.212v
> 
> Can we get some more EK people to post up results? Kind of on the fence now about which block to buy.


I am running my 780 Classy HC at 1.3v with +250 core and +500 mem and its not even breaking 40C. Its hovering in the 36-37 range spiking to 38 at times. I need to flash a bios for 120-130% power limit once my new PSU gets here and ill push for 1.4v with some more power to the card and ill let you know the temps then! Atm my PSU is struggling to power my system :-\


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saldot*
> 
> Worlds shortest review (in metric!):
> Mine's about about 13-14 C delta Water to GPU.
> Running valley: Water 33C, GPU 47C. VRM at 55 according to GPU-Z.
> Running furmark: Water 37C, GPU 50C. VRM at 58.
> No info on flow restrictions.
> 
> And on another topic.. gave overclocking a go today.
> Using sky's ln2 rev2 bios I set Power Target to 120 and voltage to 1212mV. Reach 1260Mhz (+150) stable but at +175 (1280?) the drivers crash when i run valley. Should I be happy with those numbers considering the card is watercooled?


Those numbers are fine imo. My card stuggled around 1.2v as well only producing around +160-165 stable. You should look into the classified voltage tool in this thread and use it if you feel comfortable with it. It will bump your OC up quite considerably. 1.3v for these cards on water is nothing tbh.


----------



## saldot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yofghi*
> 
> I am running my 780 Classy HC at 1.3v with +250 core and +500 mem and its not even breaking 40C. Its hovering in the 36-37 range spiking to 38 at times. I need to flash a bios for 120-130% power limit once my new PSU gets here and ill push for 1.4v with some more power to the card and ill let you know the temps then! Atm my PSU is struggling to power my system :-\


Noob question... which bios can you use to get power target up to 130% and vcore to 1.3V?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saldot*
> 
> Noob question... which bios can you use to get power target up to 130% and vcore to 1.3V?


OP


----------



## Helmi74

Hi there,

I also bought a Gtx 780 classified!

I have a question: Where can i find a bios that removes the 115% power restriction? Is there a download page where all the bios files are collected? Or are all these files scattered all over this thread?

Chris


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ix400*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I also bought a Gtx 780 classified!
> 
> I have a question: Where can i find a bios that removes the 115% power restriction? Is there a download page where all the bios files are collected? Or are all these files scattered all over this thread?
> 
> Chris


Look at the OP


----------



## Helmi74

I'm really sorry, but 'OP' is the abbreviation for?


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ix400*
> 
> I'm really sorry, but 'OP' is the abbreviation for?


Original post


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ix400*
> 
> I'm really sorry, but 'OP' is the abbreviation for?


The first post of this thread has link to download all the different bios and how to use them.

Start there and if you need any help, post back.


----------



## saldot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> OP


Already got the bios from OP and have power target at 130 but not able to go above 1.2V using EVGA Precision. GTX Classified Controller required for that or can i somehow do it in EVGA Precision?

I might be confused though.. i downloaded sky-classy-vBios-rev2.zip from OP, extracted and installed LN2-vBios-rev2.rom from the zip. Should i have gone for the other rom file, Classy-vBios-rev2.rom ?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saldot*
> 
> Already got the bios from OP and have power target at 130 but not able to go above 1.2V using EVGA Precision. GTX Classified Controller required for that or can i somehow do it in EVGA Precision?


You have to download the classified controller.

Be aware of a couple things though.

Voltage you set with the tool does not show up in Precision.

Voltage you set with the tool stays at what you set it at until reboot. This is important because browsing at 1.25v is not good.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> You have to download the classified controller.
> 
> Be aware of a couple things though.
> 
> Voltage you set with the tool does not show up in Precision.
> 
> Voltage you set with the tool stays at what you set it at until reboot. This is important because browsing at 1.25v is not good.


Couldn't you technicallu use the tool to tone down the voltage when browsing and back up when needed? Or does it not allow to go down once set without a reboot?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yofghi*
> 
> Couldn't you technicallu use the tool to tone down the voltage when browsing and back up when needed? Or does it not allow to go down once set without a reboot?


Yes, you can continue to adjust it through the tool to whatever you want.


----------



## Ryanboost

Strange thing started happening today. I continue to get windows performance errors popping up to disable aero. It's not a huge issue but I find it hard to believe this card can't handle it. Should I be worried?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanboost*
> 
> Strange thing started happening today. I continue to get windows performance errors popping up to disable aero. It's not a huge issue but I find it hard to believe this card can't handle it. Should I be worried?


Don't be worried, it's not an error.

Windows is seeing your gpu running at or near max. Therefore it offers to disable aero for more performance. Aero does take up some gpu power.


----------



## coolhandluke41

@ strong ..awaiting your new block results bro ...







,what are the temps like around 1.3~1.35v ?


----------



## Ryanboost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Don't be worried, it's not an error.
> 
> Windows is seeing your gpu running at or near max. Therefore it offers to disable aero for more performance. Aero does take up some gpu power.


Phew good news. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @ strong ..awaiting your new block results bro ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,what are the temps like around 1.3~1.35v ?


Probably bad lol So far I'm feeling like it won't(gpu/water temp) be as good as hydro copper based on having active cooling on the vrm! But that's mainly affecting delta... Not so much the gpu directly. But hopefully well see soon, I have no Real idea what's gonna happen!


----------



## Wastedslayer

Wasnt it confirmed that the HC blocks also actively cool the VRM? I'm pretty sure there's some pics in this thread showing that it does.


----------



## anticommon

Ok, so BF3 has frozen again, but my 2500k is running butter-smooth even after quite a bit of stress testing with prime95 and AIDA64.

I'm going to bump my voltages and see if that helps my Classy, and if not then I'm just going to downclock everytime I get a crash. It especially sucks though because I don't even remotely get artifacts in game, just a random freeze and that's it.

Still think I'm going to grab a block for my 780.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Ok, so BF3 has frozen again, but my 2500k is running butter-smooth even after quite a bit of stress testing with prime95 and AIDA64.
> 
> I'm going to bump my voltages and see if that helps my Classy, and if not then I'm just going to downclock everytime I get a crash. It especially sucks though because I don't even remotely get artifacts in game, just a random freeze and that's it.
> 
> Still think I'm going to grab a block for my 780.


What all are you OCing in your system? Bad memory OCs can cause random crashes also. I had a bad OC that passed memtest but i didnt really stress it and it caused alot of game crashes before I realized it was the problem. If you are only OCing your CPU/mobo then I would try different stress programs. Unigine Heaven/Firestrike are best for GPUs imo and for CPU linx/IBT (which uses linx packs) are probably best. Prime95 isnt that great anymore. It will still pass bad overclocks sometimes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wastedslayer*
> 
> Wasnt it confirmed that the HC blocks also actively cool the VRM? I'm pretty sure there's some pics in this thread showing that it does.


Yes they do actively cool the VRms as well.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yofghi*
> 
> What all are you OCing in your system? Bad memory OCs can cause random crashes also. I had a bad OC that passed memtest but i didnt really stress it and it caused alot of game crashes before I realized it was the problem. If you are only OCing your CPU/mobo then I would try different stress programs. Unigine Heaven/Firestrike are best for GPUs imo and for CPU linx/IBT (which uses linx packs) are probably best. Prime95 isnt that great anymore. It will still pass bad overclocks sometimes.
> Yes they do actively cool the VRms as well.


EVGA Jacob said that "actively cool" them. They do not have water flowing over them, however. IIRC


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ that would mean "passive cooling "


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ that would mean "passive cooling "


Hence the quotes!


----------



## bpmcleod

Just because the water isn't flowing directly over the vrms are they not still actively transferring heat to the block? The water is dissipating heat from the entire block albeit the farther the vrms are away the worse the dissipation would be. So I'mo if the vrms are in contact with the block through a tim of any sort the block should be actively cooling them. Maybe I'm wrong in this but idk.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yofghi*
> 
> Just because the water isn't flowing directly over the vrms are they not still actively transferring heat to the block? The water is dissipating heat from the entire block albeit the farther the vrms are away the worse the dissipation would be. So I'mo if the vrms are in contact with the block through a tim of any sort the block should be actively cooling them. Maybe I'm wrong in this but idk.


It really depends on how you look at it. I don't consider it actively cooled because it's basically acting as heatsink and not a waterblock. I think of it like this. If you use a universal water block, you have to use _passive_ heatsinks on the vrm and vram. It's basically acting as those passive heatsinks because water is not directly flowing over them.


----------



## Wastedslayer

Sure looks like the VRM's have water on them in this pic. (For the HC)


----------



## Z0eff

I don't know how this information keeps getting lost, but the core VRM's are definitely actively cooled with water flowing through the metal strip covering them by BOTH swiftech's and EK's block. The water reaches it by going through channels in the acetal.

See here a picture of the inside of the EK block:








(Picture taken by saldot and posted in this thread)

Swiftech block:








(Picture taken by slidchen and posted in this thread)

EK's block doesn't go all the way to the end of the card where the VRAM VRM's are placed, but you do have plenty of room to stick some small copper heatsinks to them. Swiftech's block does go all the way to the end of the card, covering the VRAM VRM's but (as far as I'm aware) without actually having any water over them or sticking any metal to them.

Quoting EK_Derick's post from EVGA's forums:
"we consulted with EVGA and tested ourselves and the memory VRMS do not get hot enough to justify the extra cost to extend the acetal and copper all the way over there. If you're terribly concerned a cheap, basic, passive, heatsink will cool them more than enough. Again though, they'll be fine and won't effect performance."

EDIT: Beaten to it by Wastedslayer...


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> I don't know how this information keeps getting lost, but the core VRM's are definitely actively cooled with water flowing through the metal strip covering them by BOTH swiftech's and EK's block. The water reaches it by going through channels in the acetal.
> 
> See here a picture of the inside of the EK block:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Picture taken by saldot and posted in this thread)
> 
> Swiftech block:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Picture taken by slidchen and posted in this thread)
> 
> EK's block doesn't go all the way to the end of the card where the VRAM VRM's are placed, but you do have plenty of room to stick some small copper heatsinks to them. Swiftech's block does go all the way to the end of the card, covering the VRAM VRM's but (as far as I'm aware) without actually having any water over them or sticking any metal to them.
> 
> Quoting EK_Derick's post from EVGA's forums:
> "we consulted with EVGA and tested ourselves and the memory VRMS do not get hot enough to justify the extra cost to extend the acetal and copper all the way over there. If you're terribly concerned a cheap, basic, passive, heatsink will cool them more than enough. Again though, they'll be fine and won't effect performance."
> 
> EDIT: Beaten to it by Wastedslayer...


This seems to solve that conundrum









As for me... I don't know if it's my temps, or if it's just that tomb raider is really finnicky, but in order to play more than a few minutes I have to drop my clocks substantially otherwise the game just crashes, no artifacting or anything. I can pump 1.35v into the core, have temps under 80c, and 1300mhz will kill it. Same goes for vram - 1.8v on +500 is no go, where 1.76v +750 is fine for BF3. I think it gets worse though the higher % usage the card gets, and maybe this is because of temps. When I can actually order a block from a us retailer I guess we'll see if temps is the big deciding factor for my game stability.


----------



## eduncan911

Hey guys. Popping the cherry on an 780 Classy (air) today and running into a wall. I have two others in a box, going to be sending this one back so I'd figured I'd see what it can do.

LN2 bios (haven't flashed the one in OP yet, wanted to max out the stock one first for comparison)
EVBot equipped and volt meter verified.

The wall I am hitting seems to be some internal "fail safe" that downclocks it to 573 Mhz, and that's it. Have to reboot, very annoying. I'm trying all sorts of basic overclocks, and not seeing why I am hitting a wall. I guess it's best to explain the different extremes I've been pushing by examples.

Everything below has "Max Power target" of 115% and max temp at 94C. Also, Prioritize is set to temp, though I've flipped it a few times and it doesn't seem to matter. The only rock-solid setup I can do seems to be around 1228 Mhz.

I hit a range of 1280 to 1330 Mhz with a multitude of settings (down below). But it only runs for a few minutes, and then the fail safe kicks in.

Example one: no-EVBOT. I can max the voltage out and get a solid 1228, but this doesn't make happy. Limiting factor is "OV Voltage" so says Precision.

Example two: EVBOT pushing 1.23V (volt meter reads 1.29V). I can hit 1280 for several minutes, and then the fail safe kicks in. OV max limit is always "1"

Example three: EVBOT pushing 1.35V (meter reads 1.41V). Without touching the voltage on Precision, I can hit 1293 Mhz which seems stable. But adjusting the voltage to max on Precision hits 1306 and the fail safe kicks in.

Example four: EVBOT pushing 1.375V (meter reads 1.43V). Precision set to max volts I can get to 1330 Mhz for a few minutes, and then fail safe kicks in. This time it bounces between Power limit and OV max limit.

Example five: EVBOT @ 1.325V (meter at 1.38V). Precision set to max volts gets 1330 Mhz and NO LIMTS are hit. *Seems that is the sweet spot* - until the fail safe kicks in!!!

I've adjust memory to 1.7V, PEX a few notches up 1.2V or something, changed the OCP (over current protection) to Extreme... Nothing makes much of a difference that I can tell.

Is this typical for the card? I thought for sure I'd get a solid 1300+ overclock without any issue.

Btw, running memory at 7 Ghz seems rock solid for over an hour in stress test. Is that normal?


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slidchen*
> 
> Here a picture of a disassembled 780 Classified.
> 
> 
> 
> The VRM's are included in the loop.


So, wait is this they hydro copper? Or does swift tech have a classified block?


----------



## szeged

the hydro copper is made by swiftech


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Btw, running memory at 7 Ghz seems rock solid for over an hour in stress test. Is that normal?


That might be the problem, I've read somewhere in this thread that unstable memory might make the card stick to a much lower clock speed until you reboot.


----------



## Vlada011

That's worse problem when you don't know what cause.
I agree with previous comment. Start with default settings for CPU and Memory 1333MHz.
I doubt card is overclocked fabric more than she can... I didn't hear for such problems with EVGA.
But you can try just in case even if I think customer don't need to downclock card, if payed for some clock he deserve that clock.
Maybe to increase on 1175V.

I would try and clean installation of OS with GTX780 inside, who knows maybe some incompatibility with Visual C++, DX,
Windows, Drivers, who knows and need installation again.
Do you changed only graphic card or something else, and what is with previous card???
Everything you try you must leave 2-3 days even if not freeze to be sure and than check other options.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Hey guys. Popping the cherry on an 780 Classy (air) today and running into a wall. I have two others in a box, going to be sending this one back so I'd figured I'd see what it can do.
> 
> LN2 bios (haven't flashed the one in OP yet, wanted to max out the stock one first for comparison)
> EVBot equipped and volt meter verified.
> 
> The wall I am hitting seems to be some internal "fail safe" that downclocks it to 573 Mhz, and that's it. Have to reboot, very annoying. I'm trying all sorts of basic overclocks, and not seeing why I am hitting a wall. I guess it's best to explain the different extremes I've been pushing by examples.
> 
> Everything below has "Max Power target" of 115% and max temp at 94C. Also, Prioritize is set to temp, though I've flipped it a few times and it doesn't seem to matter. The only rock-solid setup I can do seems to be around 1228 Mhz.
> 
> I hit a range of 1280 to 1330 Mhz with a multitude of settings (down below). But it only runs for a few minutes, and then the fail safe kicks in.
> 
> Example one: no-EVBOT. I can max the voltage out and get a solid 1228, but this doesn't make happy. Limiting factor is "OV Voltage" so says Precision.
> 
> Example two: EVBOT pushing 1.23V (volt meter reads 1.29V). I can hit 1280 for several minutes, and then the fail safe kicks in. OV max limit is always "1"
> 
> Example three: EVBOT pushing 1.35V (meter reads 1.41V). Without touching the voltage on Precision, I can hit 1293 Mhz which seems stable. But adjusting the voltage to max on Precision hits 1306 and the fail safe kicks in.
> 
> Example four: EVBOT pushing 1.375V (meter reads 1.43V). Precision set to max volts I can get to 1330 Mhz for a few minutes, and then fail safe kicks in. This time it bounces between Power limit and OV max limit.
> 
> Example five: EVBOT @ 1.325V (meter at 1.38V). Precision set to max volts gets 1330 Mhz and NO LIMTS are hit. *Seems that is the sweet spot* - until the fail safe kicks in!!!
> 
> I've adjust memory to 1.7V, PEX a few notches up 1.2V or something, changed the OCP (over current protection) to Extreme... Nothing makes much of a difference that I can tell.
> 
> Is this typical for the card? I thought for sure I'd get a solid 1300+ overclock without any issue.
> 
> Btw, running memory at 7 Ghz seems rock solid for over an hour in stress test. Is that normal?


I'm not sure about using evbot as I have yet to try it but when running benches, whete do you see this 573 wall/fail safe kick in? I noticed that evga precision bugged on me during benches and was showing me a similar clock while benching. I thought it was from an unstable oc but it was just precision. GPUz was showing correct clock speeds and so was the OSD from rivatuner. As for the 7ghz mem clock that's really normal for these cards. I'm stable at 1.3v with a 1372core/3505 or 7ghz memory. A lot of people have reported 7+ghz stable clocks. If you are basing your clock off of what evga is showing I would get a few more monitoring programs to verify. Also make sure you aren't pushing past your max power. I haven't sen it before but may have something to do with it also. 1.4v is a lot to hold under 115% power.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yofghi*
> 
> I'm not sure about using evbot as I have yet to try it but when running benches, whete do you see this 573 wall/fail safe kick in? I noticed that evga precision bugged on me during benches and was showing me a similar clock while benching. I thought it was from an unstable oc but it was just precision. GPUz was showing correct clock speeds and so was the OSD from rivatuner. As for the 7ghz mem clock that's really normal for these cards. I'm stable at 1.3v with a 1372core/3505 or 7ghz memory. A lot of people have reported 7+ghz stable clocks. If you are basing your clock off of what evga is showing I would get a few more monitoring programs to verify. Also make sure you aren't pushing past your max power. I haven't sen it before but may have something to do with it also. 1.4v is a lot to hold under 115% power.


Awesome man. Thanks! +1 rep

Yes, solely using Precision to monitor the speeds. Humm, I'll setup GPU-Z and other tools going forward. Yes, it was Precision showing the "wall" being hit and showing the clock drop to 573 and remaining there. A few other tell-tail signs is that the EVGA OC Scanner tool, using a combination of GPU and PhysX, stops the PhysX part when this "wall" is hit. And also, the FPS in the test drops from 95 FPS down to 52 FPS when the "wall" is hit.

I thought all of these things failing all indicated a "fail-safe" kicking in. Or, maybe OC Scanner sees Precision X reporting "too low of a clock" and just stops the PhysX part. I'll try other tools to bench as well (Heaven, Valley, etc). I was just installing and trying things out quick before returning the card.

As for watching power target, yep I keep a very close eye on that and walk the line around 105 to 110% (with the LN2 bios of 115% max). I then use a combination of "lowering the voltage/increasing core clock" and that's where I get to 1330 before the "wall" is hit. Everything only lasts 30s to a minute, before the wall.

I should mention that I leave the memory at stock when I am trying to find the core's limit. Sometimes I'll bump voltage to memory and PEX via EVBot - doesn't seem to matter.

I should also mention that I never get a BSoD, no apps crash, no "Display Driver" crashing, etc - all things typical of a failed overclock. The only thing that happens that prevents me from overclocking is this "Wall" being hit - and that's it. Now, if I just set something like +250, sure that locks up of course.









The last thing I find odd is the Precision X Overvolting tool: For example: If I don't touch it and set EVBot to 1.3V, volt meter showing 1.34V indicating it is indeed getting 1.3V, then the highest clock only goes to like 1228 or something in the high 1100s (with like +160, just to push it). I would expect this to be enough; but, it isn't at +148, +150, +160, etc. Only when I move the Overvolting tool in PrecisionX to max does the clocks immediately jump to 1319 or 1330, as expected.

Starting to raise an eye brow at PrecisionX...

I keep the temps down around 65 to 70 degrees. Maybe 75C if pumping a lot of volts. I know to stay away from the 80C mark and have seen the thermals kick in, yep. That's why I am dumbfounded at this "573 Mhz" wall - cause I only see 64C on the temp, PT only at 98 to 103%, etc. I don't see what is triggering this "wall"; but, I'll try other monitoring tools to see if it is really there.

Btw, if it matters: 4930k @ 4.8 Ghz, bus at 100.3, memory at 2133, Asus RIVE w/Gen3 in BIOS but no NVidia hack (stilla t PCIe 2.0), 1000W PSU.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wastedslayer*
> 
> 
> 
> Sure looks like the VRM's have water on them in this pic. (For the HC)


thanks for posting this pic (first time I have seen this pic)... so much for listening to all the "geniuses" ..I guess this is solved


----------



## Z0eff

EKWB Classy Backplate arrived today.









Since there are literally no pictures of it anywhere on the internet, not even on EK's own website, I took some pictures before installing it:


Packaging came with a free catalog of slovenian merchandise... ;p
















The thermal pads were roughly cut to size.




Note the 2 screws that go through the PCB and into the backplate instead of the other way around. Didn't expect that tbh.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Switch over to ln2 mode (red)
> 
> Make a folder on your c drive (label it like classy780)
> 
> Put in the app NVflash
> and add the bios(sky ln2 ) to the folder.
> 
> Then click and drag the bios over to the Nvflash app and then follow what it says!


this di

this didnt work for me, also tried clicking on an empty space like in first page but theres no option for opening cmd via the folder


----------



## coolhandluke41

@Z0eff I noticed you also got some Slovenian news paper ,nice pics


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> this di
> 
> this didnt work for me, also tried clicking on an empty space like in first page but theres no option for opening cmd via the folder


Just a drag and drop like putting something in the trash bin.... no right clicking...


----------



## Vlada011

Wow that's some ULTRA EXPENSIVE camera with excellent pictures.

ASUS11 how not work, turn off PC, switch to LN2 BIOS or Normal what you want.
Download NVFlash 5.142 extract in some folder on C, extract and LN2 BIOS and drag in nvflash...


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Just a drag and drop like putting something in the trash bin.... no right clicking...


I did try but it comes up with a cmd screen saying id mismatch and goes off


----------



## Vlada011

Try in other PC if you can to install drivers and than... Off course try first to download again NVFlash right version and BIOS.
I don't know what is problem. I'm not some expert from flashing VGA BIOS.
I learned before few days too and update successful on that way.


----------



## Asus11

I don't have another pc to try it in


----------



## whiteskymage

Hello there everyone,
Since i will be building my new PC and as I see the GTX 780 Classified is the world's overclocking champion card i need some advice.

Firstly, I heard rumors going around that all the GTX 780s including the classified version was equipped with a low quality Elpida memory and that EVGA will be replacing it (they are probably already). Since i live in Europe, do you guys know any good e-tailers or retailers i could get it? Or maybe order it strait from EVGA? My point here is, I wanna try to avoid getting Elpida memory at all costs since I just wanna get the best out of this GPU when I get it.

Secondly,since this card has a double bios, which i will be using for sure, what is a good overclock to aim for? Maybe +400 MHz memory and 1300 MHz in core clock?

And lastly, you guys have been going on about custom bios here and stuff like that can you just explain what's the benefit? I mean on most overclock benchmarks I see the voltage and power are pretty much maxed out (110% power on second bios, i ain't sure about the voltage)and with them the temps also, so is that really if i am watercooling?

How do you get that 115% power...just curios...

EDIT: Oops, forgot to mention, i will be OCing with the ACX Cooler...still not enough experience in building watercooling loops...


----------



## Vlada011

ACX Cooler is pretty good and give you lot of space for OC.
Don't forget this card is OC out of box very good and for now 99% of models can OC well on GPU.
Memory depend of Samsung or Elpida. Avoid Elpida this memory doesn't deserve to be installed at any GTX780 not in Classified models.
This is shame for EVGA and Classified class and I don't know hot they don't care if one group of people pay same for excellent memory and other pay for worse memory on market. I don't understand but maybe I think on different way. Maybe today nothing is important any more.

115% power limit you get easy with default LN2 BIOS.
Only switch on LN2 position.
For more you need moded BIOS, few models are available.

People give him advice how to avoid Elpida I mean where to buy card in Europe with Samsung.
It's not 100% success but you can't worse than Elpida.


----------



## Edge3903

Hiya all....Its been a while since I have posted anything, so I am trying to come back up to speed on what has been happening with the Classy over the last few months....what is the best video drivers that we should be using now? An is EVGA still shipping Classy with Elpida memory?


----------



## Vlada011

I think they not ship any more but all model with Elpida memory are not sell 100%.
Some retailers special in Europe have Elpida if they didn't ask to back that.
I don't understand how ASUS can ensure and provide for DirectCUII only Samsung and EVGA not for Classified.

EVGA NEED BETTER PLANING OF EVERYTHING. THEY STILL DIDN'T LAUNCH Z87!!!
What they wait, maybe first Z87 with DDR4.


----------



## Furlans

In Italy i found a NEW GTX 780 classy at 610€... I would really buy it, bit i'm so confused about 780Ti...


----------



## anticommon

So I have an opportunity to pay $116 for a hydro copper without the backplate or $128 for ek without the backplate. Which do I choose?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> So I have an opportunity to pay $116 for a hydro copper without the backplate or $128 for ek without the backplate. Which do I choose?


EK

support all the hard work they put into the block


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Just a drag and drop like putting something in the trash bin.... no right clicking...
> 
> 
> 
> I did try but it comes up with a cmd screen saying id mismatch and goes off
Click to expand...

I'm having trouble flashing the revision 2 bios on the first page also? The first one works fine and is really good up until about 1.45v. I started throttling a little bit. If my next card is faster I really want to use the rev2 bios. Is anyone else able to flash and use the rev2 bios?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge3903*
> 
> Hiya all....Its been a while since I have posted anything, so I am trying to come back up to speed on what has been happening with the Classy over the last few months....what is the best video drivers that we should be using now? An is EVGA still shipping Classy with Elpida memory?


I just bought one directly from EVGA 2 weeks ago and got samsung. I know they have switched back to samsung and I think all from evga.com should be samsung. the problem is I'm sure some retailers and etailers probably have some old stock. I would only buy directly from evga.com. I guess if there was an unforseen shortage with Samsung memory evga had no choice but to use other memory. I don't think it would have been good to just discontinue the card. They should have at least warned people before they purchased the card. I guess they really didn't have to because they still reach advertised speeds. However I would be upset if I got stuck with crappy memory after alot of people including me were raving about the memory oc's on this card.


----------



## strong island 1

wow a couple times a day I get double posted.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> EK
> 
> support all the hard work they put into the block


Now I just hope that EVGA will release a 780 ti classified within the next 2 and a half months so that I can step up, and on top of that I hope that it uses the same PCB so I can keep using a classy block







(theoretically it should use the same PCB especially if the rumors are true about the 780 ti just being a change in SP's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow a couple times a day I get double posted.


The forums just like you







Apparently they like me too... I have opted out of all email notifications but I stll get like 20+ emails a day from OCN, and its getting kind of annoying.

Edit: So what all is included in the EK WB? I'm assuming it has block, bracket, screws, ends (for the other side of where the barbs go)? And I just have to buy barbs myself?


----------



## dowkass

have anyone benchmark on EK waterblock vs swiftech classy waterblock?? im thinking about buying ek block if it has better performance..


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm having trouble flashing the revision 2 bios on the first page also? The first one works fine and is really good up until about 1.45v. I started throttling a little bit. If my next card is faster I really want to use the rev2 bios. Is anyone else able to flash and use the rev2 bios?
> 
> I cant manage to flash any bios on there all comes up with the same message


----------



## Edge3903

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm having trouble flashing the revision 2 bios on the first page also? The first one works fine and is really good up until about 1.45v. I started throttling a little bit. If my next card is faster I really want to use the rev2 bios. Is anyone else able to flash and use the rev2 bios?
> I just bought one directly from EVGA 2 weeks ago and got samsung. I know they have switched back to samsung and I think all from evga.com should be samsung. the problem is I'm sure some retailers and etailers probably have some old stock. I would only buy directly from evga.com. I guess if there was an unforseen shortage with Samsung memory evga had no choice but to use other memory. I don't think it would have been good to just discontinue the card. They should have at least warned people before they purchased the card. I guess they really didn't have to because they still reach advertised speeds. However I would be upset if I got stuck with crappy memory after alot of people including me were raving about the memory oc's on this card.


Thanks for the info....what about drivers?


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furlans*
> 
> In Italy i found a NEW GTX 780 classy at 610€... I would really buy it, bit i'm so confused about 780Ti...


That's incredibile price even if GTX780Ti be excellent card. He will not be 100e better than GTX780.
I payed mine 130e more because we are not in EU and that is cheap because I avoid every custom tax only pay something for guy who bring me.
Because for me is very hard to find and import EVGA, because for countries who are not member of EU custom tax with all other tax became sometimes 30-35% of whole price, that can be and 200-220e for card as Classified and I need to avoid that taxes and find holes how to import and I became crazy when I see someone to play with highest class and implement crap inside.

I don't know, I suggest you to wait because people say EVGA will launch GTX780Ti Classified.
Maybe they get permission from NVIDIA to leave 6GB of video memory.


----------



## whiteskymage

Alright, well if it is a problem to avoid Elpida memory here in Europe, there isn't a problem for me getting it in USA. I mean, ordering it. I just want an advice, what's the best place to get cards from? Where is the lowest chance of getting Elpidas...

Oh and, you said something about 780Ti Classified? Do you think Nvidia will allow EVGA to make it?


----------



## Vlada011

If NVIDIA Launch GTX780Ti with 3GB....I have no idea,
I think Yes.
But chance is 50-50% to EVGA make Classified 780TI as 6GB.
Best is to order from EVGA USA but I think more than month all their big online sellers get Samsung memory.
If you get Samsung that's than best GTX780 on market.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteskymage*
> 
> Alright, well if it is a problem to avoid Elpida memory here in Europe, there isn't a problem for me getting it in USA. I mean, ordering it. I just want an advice, what's the best place to get cards from? Where is the lowest chance of getting Elpidas...
> 
> Oh and, you said something about 780Ti Classified? Do you think Nvidia will allow EVGA to make it?


I'm pretty sure EVGA has stated that all 780 shipments to retailers would have the samsung memory. Their shop sells them with samsung memory as well, so if you really really wanted it you could order straight from EVGA (if EVGA does international orders?) and you would definitely be getting samsung memory.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> EK
> 
> support all the hard work they put into the block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just hope that EVGA will release a 780 ti classified within the next 2 and a half months so that I can step up, and on top of that I hope that it uses the same PCB so I can keep using a classy block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (theoretically it should use the same PCB especially if the rumors are true about the 780 ti just being a change in SP's.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow a couple times a day I get double posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The forums just like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently they like me too... I have opted out of all email notifications but I stll get like 20+ emails a day from OCN, and its getting kind of annoying.
> 
> Edit: So what all is included in the EK WB? I'm assuming it has block, bracket, screws, ends (for the other side of where the barbs go)? And I just have to buy barbs myself?
Click to expand...

You can never step up to a classified version and also it would have to be a step above a 780. The ek blocks come with everything you need to install block. Including screws/washers, thermal paste, stop fittings, thermal pads and all you need are 2 fittings. any outlet/inlet can be used.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dowkass*
> 
> have anyone benchmark on EK waterblock vs swiftech classy waterblock?? im thinking about buying ek block if it has better performance..


I haven't had a chance to do much testing yet. I noticed the ek blocks idles a little higher which doesn't really matter much. My swiftech block would reach about 60c-65c during valley at 1.45v so I will use the same settings tonight with the ek block and I will let you know what temps reach. I don't have much data but hopefully it can help a little bit. I wish I did more thorough testing and data gathering but I haven't had much free time. If looks are a big concern I did like the full cover hydrocopper better. If temps are a bit lower under load I will be happy, 60-65c is very high for water.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm having trouble flashing the revision 2 bios on the first page also? The first one works fine and is really good up until about 1.45v. I started throttling a little bit. If my next card is faster I really want to use the rev2 bios. Is anyone else able to flash and use the rev2 bios?
> 
> I cant manage to flash any bios on there all comes up with the same message
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting that message but I get a message that asks me to input YES to continue and then once I'm done my card isn't recognized and I have to flash a different bios. This only happens when I try rev2 bios. All others work.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Edge3903*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm having trouble flashing the revision 2 bios on the first page also? The first one works fine and is really good up until about 1.45v. I started throttling a little bit. If my next card is faster I really want to use the rev2 bios. Is anyone else able to flash and use the rev2 bios?
> I just bought one directly from EVGA 2 weeks ago and got samsung. I know they have switched back to samsung and I think all from evga.com should be samsung. the problem is I'm sure some retailers and etailers probably have some old stock. I would only buy directly from evga.com. I guess if there was an unforseen shortage with Samsung memory evga had no choice but to use other memory. I don't think it would have been good to just discontinue the card. They should have at least warned people before they purchased the card. I guess they really didn't have to because they still reach advertised speeds. However I would be upset if I got stuck with crappy memory after alot of people including me were raving about the memory oc's on this card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info....what about drivers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just always use the newest beta drivers. Especially now because the newest beta drivers finally enable pcie 3.0 for ivy-e.
Click to expand...


----------



## strong island 1

dup


----------



## Wastedslayer

Found this on the interwebs


----------



## whiteskymage

Last thing - since I still can't believe my father that all electronics are 50% off on 29th Nov, what I wanna know is does this count for components (CPU, GPU etc) ?

Even if it is not, I will still get that card & overclock and post my results here







I hope that would give a nice performance in any game...beat the TITAN!


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteskymage*
> 
> Last thing - since I still can't believe my father that all electronics are 50% off on 29th Nov, what I wanna know is does this count for components (CPU, GPU etc) ?
> 
> Even if it is not, I will still get that card & overclock and post my results here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that would give a nice performance in any game...beat the TITAN!


50% off where


----------



## Wastedslayer

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=39339

EK blocks in stock!


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wastedslayer*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=39339
> 
> EK blocks in stock!


Been in stock all day i thought someone posted that. Frozen has a shty better deal though if you use their 5 percent off coupon.


----------



## Wastedslayer

Did not see the post, my bad.


----------



## Asus11

how will I flash my card when the drag and drop keep popping up with errors?


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wastedslayer*
> 
> Found this on the interwebs


Looks like it's positioned exactly in between the regular 780 and the Titan, core config wise.

Comparison:

Code:



Code:


780    2304:192:48
780 Ti 2496:208:48
Titan  2688:224:48


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Looks like it's positioned exactly in between the regular 780 and the Titan, core config wise.
> 
> Comparison:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 780    2304:192:48
> 780 Ti 2496:208:48
> Titan  2688:224:48


I guess pricing is the biggest factor in the end.


----------



## anticommon

Ouch... I just realized that I don't have much clearance between my classy and the 200mm fan on the side of my phantom case. How much wider does the segment from either the classy block or the EK block make the cards? I can probably get around 2cm clearance... if I'm lucky. I really don't want to sacrifice that fan.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Ouch... I just realized that I don't have much clearance between my classy and the 200mm fan on the side of my phantom case. How much wider does the segment from either the classy block or the EK block make the cards? I can probably get around 2cm clearance... if I'm lucky. I really don't want to sacrifice that fan.


Lol, you don't know tight.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Ouch... I just realized that I don't have much clearance between my classy and the 200mm fan on the side of my phantom case. How much wider does the segment from either the classy block or the EK block make the cards? I can probably get around 2cm clearance... if I'm lucky. I really don't want to sacrifice that fan.


Measuring from the PCB to the end of the tube connection hub thing on the EK block, 25mm. Sorry!


----------



## anticommon

I might still be able to make it work, I'm guessing around 2cm from the plastic around the fan to the card, but maybe a bit more if you measure to the blades themselves. I can also get probably .5cm clearance by removing a dust filter in there.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Lol, you don't know tight.


Is that from the end of the PCB? (going the long way)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Is that from the end of the PCB? (going the long way)


End of the PCB by the 8pin plugs next to my 60mm rad when I was test fitting. Thank God I measure a million times before buying.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> You can never step up to a classified version and also it would have to be a step above a 780.
> The ek blocks come with everything you need to install block. Including screws/washers, thermal paste, stop fittings, thermal pads and all you need are 2 fittings. any outlet/inlet can be used.


Are you sure no step-up from Classified on Classified??? And only on higher class. I pretty sure EVGA will allow you to cross on 780Ti Classified.
Someone who live in USA have no single reason to complain about EVGA, they have everything, we in EU no such brand to support us here.
I will try to sell my GTX780 Classified and to order GTX780Ti than, I mean GTX780 Ti with 8+8 pin probably Classified.
But I'm not sure how much I can get for my card and I don't want to lose to much money and than for 6 months Maxwell to show up.
I thought to cross on AMD because everything but I installed 2-3 games from past what I played with AMD with stutter, tweaking and downloading special beta drivers from past if I want to play some game and now that games or NVIDIA are perfect. Picture, I swear color tones are better than on AMD even if someone say that is same. I remember very well.


----------



## Asus11

Does anyone know any other ways to flash this card besides just dragging and dropping , I knew that looked too simple! Lol


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Does anyone know any other ways to flash this card besides just dragging and dropping , I knew that looked too simple! Lol


Just open command prompt as admin and follow the commands below

Nvflash --protectoff
Wait till the process finish than

Nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom

For multiple GPU and individual flash commands are in the front page.


----------



## Asus11

thanks! which bios should I try what are the differences from them? atm on stock i cannot get back 1.187 so would be nice to get over 1.2v


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Just open command prompt as admin and follow the commands below
> 
> Nvflash --protectoff
> Wait till the process finish than
> 
> Nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom
> 
> For multiple GPU and individual flash commands are in the front page.


still no luck..

am I doing something wrong?


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> thanks! which bios should I try what are the differences from them? atm on stock i cannot get back 1.187 so would be nice to get over 1.2v


Get the skynet l2 v2 bios and make sure your GPU is switched to the ln2 boys before flashing.

Also doors anyone know if it is imperative to have a backplate with the ekwb ? Just asking because I noticed that it is necessary to remove the reinforcement plate


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Get the skynet l2 v2 bios and make sure your GPU is switched to the ln2 boys before flashing.
> 
> Also doors anyone know if it is imperative to have a backplate with the ekwb ? Just asking because I noticed that it is necessary to remove the reinforcement plate


Probably not, but it helps with sagging and looks good


----------



## Vlada011

I told him to switch to LN2 position if want LN2 BIOS.

Difference from them is different power limit and more and less voltage settings than fabric.
I tried only Skynet LN2 version 2 from first pages and that's 130% power limit but it's good because possibility to drop voltage to 1.150V instead of 1.162V fabric. Most card run on fabric clock on 1150V stable. And give option to increase little more voltage than fabric MAX 1200V.
I would like if someone launch BIOS with 150% power limit and 1.150V-1.275 or 1.300V without using Classified Voltage Tool.
Or at least 1.250-1.275V. What you think about that??? 1300V for benchmarking is not something specially destructive for this card.

If someone want to download for me and send me this BIOS from techinferno.

*EVGA 780 Classified - 80.10.3A.0x.80 - 'OC edition v03'.zip*


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> I told him to switch to LN2 position if want LN2 BIOS.
> 
> Difference from them is different power limit and more and less voltage settings than fabric.
> I tried only Skynet LN2 version 2 from first pages and that's 130% power limit but it's good because possibility to drop voltage to 1.150V instead of 1.162V fabric. Most card run on fabric clock on 1150V stable. And give option to increase little more voltage than fabric MAX 1200V.
> I would like if someone launch BIOS with 150% power limit and 1.150V-1.275 or 1.300V without using Classified Voltage Tool.
> Or at least 1.250-1.275V. What you think about that??? 1300V for benchmarking is not something specially destructive for this card.
> 
> If someone want to download for me and send me this BIOS from techinferno.
> 
> *EVGA 780 Classified - 80.10.3A.0x.80 - 'OC edition v03'.zip*


Skyn3ts 130% is not just 130%, but more. The % is just a scale. It has been stated numerous times.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> I told him to switch to LN2 position if want LN2 BIOS.
> 
> Difference from them is different power limit and more and less voltage settings than fabric.
> I tried only Skynet LN2 version 2 from first pages and that's 130% power limit but it's good because possibility to drop voltage to 1.150V instead of 1.162V fabric. Most card run on fabric clock on 1150V stable. And give option to increase little more voltage than fabric MAX 1200V.
> I would like if someone launch BIOS with 150% power limit and 1.150V-1.275 or 1.300V without using Classified Voltage Tool.
> Or at least 1.250-1.275V. What you think about that??? 1300V for benchmarking is not something specially destructive for this card.
> 
> If someone want to download for me and send me this BIOS from techinferno.
> 
> *EVGA 780 Classified - 80.10.3A.0x.80 - 'OC edition v03'.zip*


Doesn't seem to be on the tech inferno page anymore. Besides I thought skynet bios gave better clocks?

If anything it would be easier for someone to make it so that the voltage could be applied at start for classy tool, but personally I just added the to to my startup so that I don't forget when I turn my PC on


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> still no luck..
> 
> am I doing something wrong?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The nvflash.exe file has to be in the same folder that you are running the command from. Just browse to it in explorer, then hold shift and right click anywhere on an empty spot in the folder window and select "Open command window here".








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Doesn't seem to be on the tech inferno page anymore. Besides I thought skynet bios gave better clocks?
> 
> If anything it would be easier for someone to make it so that the voltage could be applied at start for classy tool, but personally I just added the to to my startup so that I don't forget when I turn my PC on


It's not on the downloads page for some reason, but you can still download it directly from the 700 series thread:
http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html
Both this and sky's bios do more or less the same thing. Both have plenty of power headroom to prevent throttling, unless you're actually using LN2 or something.

So you're running your card at 1.3v or even 1.35v whenever your computer is on? I wonder if that'll cause problems in the long run with degradation and such.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> I told him to switch to LN2 position if want LN2 BIOS.
> 
> Difference from them is different power limit and more and less voltage settings than fabric.
> I tried only Skynet LN2 version 2 from first pages and that's 130% power limit but it's good because possibility to drop voltage to 1.150V instead of 1.162V fabric. Most card run on fabric clock on 1150V stable. And give option to increase little more voltage than fabric MAX 1200V.
> I would like if someone launch BIOS with 150% power limit and 1.150V-1.275 or 1.300V without using Classified Voltage Tool.
> Or at least 1.250-1.275V. What you think about that??? 1300V for benchmarking is not something specially destructive for this card.
> 
> If someone want to download for me and send me this BIOS from techinferno.
> 
> *EVGA 780 Classified - 80.10.3A.0x.80 - 'OC edition v03'.zip*


If you want access to download at TI forums then you need to join, and after 5 posts you can download.


----------



## Vlada011

I ask because of that someone to download for me, who is registered.
It's not so hard to download, upload and give me mediafire link.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> The nvflash.exe file has to be in the same folder that you are running the command from. Just browse to it in explorer, then hold shift and right click anywhere on an empty spot in the folder window and select "Open command window here".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not on the downloads page for some reason, but you can still download it directly from the 700 series thread:
> http://forum.techinferno.com/nvidia-video-cards/3632-nvidia-gtx-700-series-modified-vbios.html
> Both this and sky's bios do more or less the same thing. Both have plenty of power headroom to prevent throttling, unless you're actually using LN2 or something.
> 
> So you're running your card at 1.3v or even 1.35v whenever your computer is on? I wonder if that'll cause problems in the long run with degradation and such.


I did figure out afterwards







im on LN2 rev2 atm experimenting ... I hope I can get better clocks because my stock clocks wasnt too bad.. 1254 core 700 + mem on ln2 stock 1.187

weird on the ln2 rev2 I cant even overclock to speeds on stock ln2 and thats even using the overvolt tool aswell









I am I right in thinking you can only put an LN2 bios on the LN2 or could you flash any Bios on the LN2 ? (just want to make sure)


----------



## Maximus Knight

Guys, when installing my backplate, I realized theres a clear plastic sticker on the underside of the backplate where it comes into contact with the pcb. Is that supposed to be removable..? Cos the plastic sticker on the top of the backplate is much softer whereas the one on the underside is thicker and harder to peel off. Don't wanna short my Classified cos of a plastic sticker =|

Thanks!


----------



## nixed

I had the same question.. leave the one that is on the side that contacts the PCB. It's to prevent any possible shorts.

I actually asked EVGA to be 100% sure. Didn't want to fry my 700$ video card lol!
Quote:


> You need only to remove the protective plastic film that is out the out side of the backplate. Do not remove the protective film on the underside that will face the back of your video card. This is there to prevent the metal from making contact with the video card causing a short. If you have any concerns or further questions you may contact Tech Support 24/7 888-881-3842.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nixed*
> 
> I had the same question.. leave the one that is on the side that contacts the PCB. It's to prevent any possible shorts.
> 
> I actually asked EVGA to be 100% sure. Didn't want to fry my 700$ video card lol!


Yes! That's wot I thought so too! Haha, mines just $500..nice 780 ya got! xD


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> So you're running your card at 1.3v or even 1.35v whenever your computer is on? I wonder if that'll cause problems in the long run with degradation and such.


I usually don't apply the voltage until I'm about to start gaming. But I leave the program on until I do go game.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> I usually don't apply the voltage until I'm about to start gaming. But I leave the program on until I do go game.


I am so OCD that when I am done using the Classified controller, I shutdown and power my computer back on so Precision takes back over.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I am so OCD that when I am done using the Classified controller, I shutdown and power my computer back on so Precision takes back over.


There should be a classified controller canceler program that you can run to revert back to stock volts for when you are done so that you don't have to restart. If only I knew how to code I would write some of these programs....


----------



## Asus11

Swapped back to stock ln2 now boost is gone? Card crashes at speeds I was at before any1 got an idea what happened?

EDIT : even crashes at stock speed!


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Swapped back to stock ln2 now boost is gone? Card crashes at speeds I was at before any1 got an idea what happened?
> 
> EDIT : even crashes at stock speed!


Try re-flashing the bios. If that doesn't work, try uninstalling drivers and/or rolling back to 331.40. Also, make sure that you aren't running with classified controller at some really obscure and low voltage.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Swapped back to stock ln2 now boost is gone? Card crashes at speeds I was at before any1 got an idea what happened?
> 
> EDIT : even crashes at stock speed!


nvidia drivers, remove it and install a fresh drivers, what version are you using? sometimes after a bios flash you may need to re-install Nv drivers but it rarely happen. it may be your case.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Guys, when installing my backplate, I realized theres a clear plastic sticker on the underside of the backplate where it comes into contact with the pcb. Is that supposed to be removable..? Cos the plastic sticker on the top of the backplate is much softer whereas the one on the underside is thicker and harder to peel off. Don't wanna short my Classified cos of a plastic sticker =|Thanks!


Yes leave the underside protective cover on.


----------



## anticommon

So... what kinds of framerates are you guys getting in BF3? I'm 1440p maxed out and looking at 75-100 fps with mins around 60, and that's at 1306/1900. But the 290x shows like 48 fps in some of the leaks for 1440p maxed out. That's a pretty huge difference, and to me it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> nvidia drivers, remove it and install a fresh drivers, what version are you using? sometimes after a bios flash you may need to re-install Nv drivers but it rarely happen. it may be your case.


it seems like they may be a conflict with the overvolt software, think it got set to default and even though I deleted it it stays, so opened it back up and put it back to 1.187 and its all good...but how do I get rid without this recurring?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Swapped back to stock ln2 now boost is gone? Card crashes at speeds I was at before any1 got an idea what happened?
> 
> EDIT : even crashes at stock speed!
> 
> 
> 
> nvidia drivers, remove it and install a fresh drivers, what version are you using? sometimes after a bios flash you may need to re-install Nv drivers but it rarely happen. it may be your case.
Click to expand...

hey sky do you know what's wrong with the rev2 ln2 bios you made. i have tried a lot and I can't get it to flash. when you get a chance can you take a look at it. thank you.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> hey sky do you know what's wrong with the rev2 ln2 bios you made. i have tried a lot and I can't get it to flash. when you get a chance can you take a look at it. thank you.


what happen? what is the message when you try to flash it ?


----------



## resend

Hi all,

pls can someone help me?

How much watts can the Classified hc max. managed/hold out with OC (what is the absolute max powertarget for the Classified hc?)?

Is a powertarget of 400-440 watts still ok or can this crash the card?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> So... what kinds of framerates are you guys getting in BF3? I'm 1440p maxed out and looking at 75-100 fps with mins around 60, and that's at 1306/1900. But the 290x shows like 48 fps in some of the leaks for 1440p maxed out. That's a pretty huge difference, and to me it doesn't make much sense.


I'm getting over 100 almost all the time with dual sli not overclcocked at 3240x1920









Going to overclock the crap out of these cards when I can get the rest 9f my water cooling supplies.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Yes leave the underside protective cover on.


Oh hey there! Thank you!







will be sure to post some sweet pix here haha


----------



## anticommon

Any thoughts on what this might allude to? played all day and then this thing creeped up on me.


----------



## dowkass

i got new gtx 780 classified... This one memory overclock is beast!!!!!!! compare to what i had before... my max was 400mhz memory on precision, but the new one is 821mhz... but core clock is crap......







Im soooo disappointed!!! cant even run at 1350mhz even with 1.35v classified voltage controller!! can anyone help me on this???


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dowkass*
> 
> i got new gtx 780 classified... This one memory overclock is beast!!!!!!! compare to what i had before... my max was 400mhz memory on precision, but the new one is 821mhz... but core clock is crap......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im soooo disappointed!!! cant even run at 1350mhz even with 1.35v classified voltage controller!! can anyone help me on this???


No one can really help you get more core clocks, if you're voltage limited, you're voltage limited. Sucks to hear.

Has anyone noticed any temp changes with back plate + TIM change?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> No one can really help you get more core clocks, if you're voltage limited, you're voltage limited. Sucks to hear.
> 
> Has anyone noticed any temp changes with back plate + TIM change?


I TIM changed mine and put the backplate on. It didn't seem to help much.


----------



## frankko

I have some question if you maybe know answer. I owner my evga gtx780 sc acx bios vers. 80.10.3a.00.80 and i desperate need modified vbios because power target show only 106% but i need 350W 200% incresed.
I dont know which vmod bios is compatible with my 3a.(latest firmware) bios? On kepler bios tweaker power control is unlocked and i dont know what schould i do.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dowkass*
> 
> i got new gtx 780 classified... This one memory overclock is beast!!!!!!! compare to what i had before... my max was 400mhz memory on precision, but the new one is 821mhz... but core clock is crap......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im soooo disappointed!!! cant even run at 1350mhz even with 1.35v classified voltage controller!! can anyone help me on this???


1300MHz is good Clock. Reference is 863MHz....
You flashed LN2 BIOS on some with more power limit??


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dowkass*
> 
> i got new gtx 780 classified... This one memory overclock is beast!!!!!!! compare to what i had before... my max was 400mhz memory on precision, but the new one is 821mhz... but core clock is crap......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im soooo disappointed!!! cant even run at 1350mhz even with 1.35v classified voltage controller!! can anyone help me on this???


I had a Classy that wouldn't pass 1241 MHz without crashing on normal voltage. We aren't promised good overclockers out of the box.

But looking at it realistically, a stock 780 boosts to about 1006 MHz out of the box.

So anything over 1200 MHz is a 20% OC. That's pretty darn good actually.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6980/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-overclocking-results

A clock to 1228 MHz pulls ahead of a stock Titan and will pull ahead of a 290x in most as well.


----------



## Vlada011

I made nice profile to keep card in Normal BIOS for every day and to give some improvement over fabric OC and avoid degradation after some time. That's 1100/1600MHz in GPU-Z and voltage 1175V 110 power limit. That's over 1250MHz Boost.
People can try same if they want it's not bad profile at all. Even if someone have better memory and can push really far can set 1100/1700MHz with 1.175-1200V depend from card.
Special because I use 1920x1080 and for now I didn't need OC at all.
I wouldn't change mine for stock GTX780Ti but for GTX780Ti Classified I will see.
I will try best I can to buy one. I have nice and stable my favorite card ever EVGA GTX580 1536MB and I will use that graphic card, only to see to sell in my country mine GTX780.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> No one can really help you get more core clocks, if you're voltage limited, you're voltage limited. Sucks to hear.
> 
> Has anyone noticed any temp changes with back plate + TIM change?


The back plate is pretty much just for aesthetics and added support for the PCB.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Here is my Classified! =D


----------



## coelacanth

I just got a 2nd 780 Classified and this new one runs extremely cool. Whoever put the ACX on is a pro.

Here's a comparison:

Classified 1 - Loads at 75C in Valley (stock)
Classified 2 - Loads at 59C in Valley (stock)

I have a 2 GTX 780 SuperClocks w/ ACX and the cooler one of those 2 loads at 67C in Valley running stock.

This new Classified is a cooling monster!


----------



## Ovrclck

Hey guys, performance pcs has the classy blocks in stock. Just ordered!
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=39339


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Hey guys, performance pcs has the classy blocks in stock. Just ordered!
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=39339


They've been in stock since monday I believe, but for some reason I've been holding off on ordering one. I don't know if I'm waiting to see what 290x has to offer... or if I'm waiting to see if BF4 is going to need some extra juice from my classy.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Hey guys, performance pcs has the classy blocks in stock. Just ordered!
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=39339


Does anyone has any real benchmarks and details about the diff in EK and Swiftec blocks.... To this CARD ONLY not in the past or whatever!


----------



## BigBeard86

what kind of oc's are you guys getting on stock voltage? I have an evga 780 sc wit hthe titan cooler (single fan) and im getting 1.2ghz oc on turbo, and 1602mhz on memory - this is with stock voltage. I have not tried increasing the voltage. reason I ask is, I bought this card just 2 weeks ago, and might return it based on 780ti/290x benchmarks, and if it falls in price by $100, I will definitely return it to get $100 back.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> They've been in stock since monday I believe, but for some reason I've been holding off on ordering one. I don't know if I'm waiting to see what 290x has to offer... or if I'm waiting to see if BF4 is going to need some extra juice from my classy.


You're correct, I kept looking at frozen cpu and forgot about pcs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Does anyone has any real benchmarks and details about the diff in EK and Swiftec blocks.... To this CARD ONLY not in the past or whatever!


I haven't seen any benchmarks yet.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I just got a 2nd 780 Classified and this new one runs extremely cool. Whoever put the ACX on is a pro.
> 
> Here's a comparison:
> 
> Classified 1 - Loads at 75C in Valley (stock)
> Classified 2 - Loads at 59C in Valley (stock)
> 
> I have a 2 GTX 780 SuperClocks w/ ACX and the cooler one of those 2 loads at 67C in Valley running stock.
> 
> This new Classified is a cooling monster!


Not necessarily the cooler thats keeping it cool. You could have less heat being generated overall due to better quality parts in the GPU over all. Either way thats pretty good temps !


----------



## bpmcleod

I guess Ill go ahead and be added to the list considering I have been posting here a little while now!


----------



## Asus11

can the overvolt software tool be used with stock bios?


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> can the overvolt software tool be used with stock bios?


Yes. All flashing the other bios does is allow higher power%. Gives you some more headroom. I throttled during benches before flashing it to the ln2 rev2 bios. I used the tool with stock bios though and made it to 1411/1502 and 1357/1752


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yofghi*
> 
> Yes. All flashing the other bios does is allow higher power%. Gives you some more headroom. I throttled during benches before flashing it to the ln2 rev2 bios. I used the tool with stock bios though and made it to 1411/1502 and 1357/1752


hmm its still showing 1.187 in HWinfo


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> hmm its still showing 1.187 in HWinfo


Try using GPU-z. You are talking about the classified tool correct? If it is working it will show in gpuz


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yofghi*
> 
> Try using GPU-z. You are talking about the classified tool correct? If it is working it will show in gpuz


classified tool off the first page correct, ill try gpuz and let you know


----------



## anticommon

Frozen has 10... soon to be 9 left in stock. So I guess they must have gotten their shipment in today and this is what's left over after all the people preordering. I kinda wanted to wait until after the 290x reviews came out, but in all honesty I won't switch GPU's anyways so I might as well get this.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Any thoughts on what this might allude to? played all day and then this thing creeped up on me.


i had a similar problem with my old 670's....


i was using windows classic theme ..... once i switched back to windows 7 classic that error stopped.

hope that helps you


----------



## Vlada011

GPU-Z show lower voltages sometimes.
I notice that too, but I didn't check exactly how many lower and.
Classified Voltage Tool is little inconvenient when you want to back on stock voltage.
I would rather to see some BIOS with 1500-1300V. It's nothing to worry. I had on some Radeon cards 1.162V-1.300V with Afterburner.
Or 1175V-1300V. That would be nice BIOS with option to increase with EVGA Precision not Classified Voltage Control.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i had a similar problem with my old 670's....
> 
> 
> i was using windows classic theme ..... once i switched back to windows 7 classic that error stopped.
> 
> hope that helps you


Not using classic theme, but that's a good place to start.

Last night I downloaded DX11 from microsoft.com and I don't think I've crashed in this specific way since... but I do think I have crashed once in a regular way. Maybe my waterblock can fix this when it comes in.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Not using classic theme, but that's a good place to start.
> 
> Last night I downloaded DX11 from microsoft.com and I don't think I've crashed in this specific way since... but I do think I have crashed once in a regular way. Maybe my waterblock can fix this when it comes in.


yeah i meant the aero theme is what helped me cause i was using the classic and it was crashing BF4

...just got mine today


----------



## Asus11

having a nightmare trying to overclock this thing

on stock I can get 1254/700 mem @ 1.187 115% power target

but on a flashed bios im struggling to get 1280 @1.212 tried 700+ mem crashed straight off 130% power target

also classy volt tool doesnt work for me at stock bios

I just want the best overclock for a daily gaming no record breaking

I thought I could possibly beat 1254/700mem at stock with only 1.187?
its only 100+ on core and 700 + mem, it boosts to 1254

am I doing something wrong?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> having a nightmare trying to overclock this thing
> 
> on stock I can get 1254/700 mem @ 1.187 115% power target
> 
> but on a flashed bios im struggling to get 1280 @1.212 tried 700+ mem crashed straight off 130% power target
> 
> also classy volt tool doesnt work for me at stock bios
> 
> I just want the best overclock for a daily gaming no record breaking
> 
> I thought I could possibly beat 1254/700mem at stock with only 1.187?
> its only 100+ on core and 700 + mem, it boosts to 1254
> 
> am I doing something wrong?


You might need a little bit more core voltage to get those extra two bins, try 1.23v.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> You might need a little bit more core voltage to get those extra two bins, try 1.23v.


been on this card all day, ive noticed the overvolt software has stopped working even after many restarts and re downloading..

if i could just get it to work on the stock bios I think I can get 1306/700 at 1.212(doesn't work on flash bios either atm)

but im limited to 1.187 :-\ atm, the software tool worked yesterday ..


----------



## sWaY20

Got gpu in today, finally!!!









tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yofghi*
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Ill go ahead and be added to the list considering I have been posting here a little while now!


nice, if you could please post a gpuz validation link. It's whats needed for the list.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Got gpu in today, finally!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4


cool welcome, please post gpuz validation when you get a chance. Thanks.


----------



## strong island 1

it's wierd but the rev2 ln2 bios finally worked after I flashed the rev1 bios first. It wouldn't work when it was the first bios I was trying to flash. it's wierd but it works. I'm sure it's something to do with my card and bios version and not the rev2 bios.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> it's wierd but the rev2 ln2 bios finally worked after I flashed the rev1 bios first. It wouldn't work when it was the first bios I was trying to flash. it's wierd but it works. I'm sure it's something to do with my card and bios version and not the rev2 bios.


it rarely happen, a second bios flash can cure it, if not flash the stock bios , reboot and than flash the vbios again.

Thanks bud to get in touch with me. I will be right here if any of you need to get something short out. 780 reference is my area classy is strong island 1 and this thread for better support.

best
skyn3t


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> been on this card all day, ive noticed the overvolt software has stopped working even after many restarts and re downloading..
> 
> if i could just get it to work on the stock bios I think I can get 1306/700 at 1.212(doesn't work on flash bios either atm)
> 
> but im limited to 1.187 :-\ atm, the software tool worked yesterday ..


Maybe try a system restore to yesterday? And also make sure you are completely removing the software before re downloading. If none of this works go back to the exacr settings when It last worked. Maybe the flash had something to do with it


----------



## sWaY20

Here you go!!! http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cr56x/


----------



## Vlada011

sWaY20 Welcome in CLUB.
Nice pictures, card is really excellent.
No such nice GTX780 on market.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> it's wierd but the rev2 ln2 bios finally worked after I flashed the rev1 bios first. It wouldn't work when it was the first bios I was trying to flash. it's wierd but it works. I'm sure it's something to do with my card and bios version and not the rev2 bios.


Maybe I just missed it or you haven't had time to do it, but have you gotten comparative results from the blocks?


----------



## Asus11

heres mine too

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wcdwn/


----------



## Mulle1991

Could someone plz upload a STOCK GTX 770 Classified bios file?

Thanks so much!!!

Regards


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mulle1991*
> 
> Could someone plz upload a STOCK GTX 770 Classified bios file?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Regards


this is my 770 Classified LN2 Bios.

how do i upload a .rom file?


----------



## coelacanth

I have a few questions.

*1)*
I just got a 2nd 780 Classified. I benched them in Valley and got 79.3 FPS, for a score of about ~3300. I see people achieving similar scores with a single card. I'm guessing that my CPU is holding me back, so I ordered a better CPU cooler so I can overclock it closer to 4GHz (currently I'm at stock with the i7-950). But not I'm thinking that to get the most out of the Classys I should just go Haswell. Any ideas / recommendations welcome.

Also related to the low Valley score is this:
My motherboard does PCIE 2.0 16x/16x when there are only 2 video cards in the slots. I keep my sound card in the very bottom PCIE 2.0 16x slot to keep it out of the way. My motherboard says that when all 3 of the PCIE 2.0 slots are filled, that they run at 16x 8x 8x. I was thinking that having my sound card in the bottom PCIE 2.0 16x slot is causing my second Classified to be limited to PCIE 2.0 8x, further limiting my bandwidth / score. Is this possible?

*2)*
I was thinking of getting an i7-4770K and Asus Maximus VI Formula Z87. I noticed that Asus has 14 Z87 motherboards! I mostly game and I have a sound card. Can anyone recommend a particular Z87 motherboard?

My sig rig is pretty much current.

Thanks!


----------



## VSG

If you already have a sound card and mostly just game, then check out the Maximus VI Hero or the Sabertooth.


----------



## Vlada011

Something is wrong. i7-950 can't be bottleneck but + PCIe x8 and everything else... Maybe...
Try only with one card and see what happen's than. Both.
You should get about 2700-2750 points on stock settings.
Try and 3DMark 11 with one card Xtreme and Performance and see Graphic score.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I have a few questions.
> 
> *1)*
> I just got a 2nd 780 Classified. I benched them in Valley and got 79.3 FPS, for a score of about ~3300. I see people achieving similar scores with a single card. I'm guessing that my CPU is holding me back, so I ordered a better CPU cooler so I can overclock it closer to 4GHz (currently I'm at stock with the i7-950). But not I'm thinking that to get the most out of the Classys I should just go Haswell. Any ideas / recommendations welcome.
> 
> Also related to the low Valley score is this:
> My motherboard does PCIE 2.0 16x/16x when there are only 2 video cards in the slots. I keep my sound card in the very bottom PCIE 2.0 16x slot to keep it out of the way. My motherboard says that when all 3 of the PCIE 2.0 slots are filled, that they run at 16x 8x 8x. I was thinking that having my sound card in the bottom PCIE 2.0 16x slot is causing my second Classified to be limited to PCIE 2.0 8x, further limiting my bandwidth / score. Is this possible?
> 
> *2)*
> I was thinking of getting an i7-4770K and Asus Maximus VI Formula Z87. I noticed that Asus has 14 Z87 motherboards! I mostly game and I have a sound card. Can anyone recommend a particular Z87 motherboard?
> 
> My sig rig is pretty much current.
> 
> Thanks!


Also make sure your sli bridge is working properly. I had slid 670s a while back that had a similar problem and my bridge was bad. As for the cards running pcie 2.0 even with one at x8 shoulnt drop your score that much. And make sure sli is enabled in nvidia panel


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I have a few questions.
> 
> *1)*
> I just got a 2nd 780 Classified. I benched them in Valley and got 79.3 FPS, for a score of about ~3300. I see people achieving similar scores with a single card. I'm guessing that my CPU is holding me back, so I ordered a better CPU cooler so I can overclock it closer to 4GHz (currently I'm at stock with the i7-950). But not I'm thinking that to get the most out of the Classys I should just go Haswell. Any ideas / recommendations welcome.
> 
> Also related to the low Valley score is this:
> My motherboard does PCIE 2.0 16x/16x when there are only 2 video cards in the slots. I keep my sound card in the very bottom PCIE 2.0 16x slot to keep it out of the way. My motherboard says that when all 3 of the PCIE 2.0 slots are filled, that they run at 16x 8x 8x. I was thinking that having my sound card in the bottom PCIE 2.0 16x slot is causing my second Classified to be limited to PCIE 2.0 8x, further limiting my bandwidth / score. Is this possible?
> 
> *2)*
> I was thinking of getting an i7-4770K and Asus Maximus VI Formula Z87. I noticed that Asus has 14 Z87 motherboards! I mostly game and I have a sound card. Can anyone recommend a particular Z87 motherboard?
> 
> My sig rig is pretty much current.
> 
> Thanks!


Most likely CPU bottleneck. As for PCIe bottleneck, I'm going to say that I doubt it. It is possible, but in my experience when I had my 7970 ghz edition card (running at something like 1200/5800) it wasn't being bottlenecked by 8x PCIe at all, so even though the 780 has more performance, I doubt it would completely saturate 8 lanes of PCIe.


----------



## Robilar

Does anyone happen to know why the boost on my 780 classified does not max out?

The card is rated at 1046 under boost and while under load it topped out at 1036. Before I start mucking around with overclocks I want to be sure it is running properly.

Thanks

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/gpuz_zps8faf1885.jpg.html


----------



## jameyscott

What temps are you hitting under load?


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Does anyone happen to know why the boost on my 780 classified does not max out?
> 
> The card is rated at 1046 under boost and while under load it topped out at 1036. Before I start mucking around with overclocks I want to be sure it is running properly.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/gpuz_zps8faf1885.jpg.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What temps are you hitting under load?


If he is hitting temp limits at stock then there might be a bigger problem with either: (a) not enough airflow through case, in which case there might not be too much room to overclock anyways or (b) I've heard of people getting cards with the thermal paste applied poorly thus leading to increased temperatures.

There is also the possibility that this is just a bit of a software bug, and I'd say that you might want to try switching to the LN2 bios and seeing how the card runs with that bios enabled. Might fix your problems, and it would be the bios you'd want to overclock on anyways.


----------



## Robilar

I monitored the temps while running BF3, the card never went above 55 Celcius.

How do you switch bios's?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> If he is hitting temp limits at stock then there might be a bigger problem with either: (a) not enough airflow through case, in which case there might not be too much room to overclock anyways or (b) I've heard of people getting cards with the thermal paste applied poorly thus leading to increased temperatures.
> 
> There is also the possibility that this is just a bit of a software bug, and I'd say that you might want to try switching to the LN2 bios and seeing how the card runs with that bios enabled. Might fix your problems, and it would be the bios you'd want to overclock on anyways.


That's why I was asking. I assumed poor case airflow since GPU Boost 2.0 is well... GPU boost 2.0. I didn't think of the thermal paste. I've been meaning to replace the TIM on my cards to see if it helps any, but in a week or two I should be water cooling.


----------



## Robilar

Also my case airflow is excellent.

I had a look at EVGA Precision and I can move the Power Target from 100% to 110%. Will this top out boost?


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I monitored the temps while running BF3, the card never went above 55 Celcius.
> 
> How do you switch bios's?


To switch the bios turn off your PC and open up your case. On the side of your classy you will see a tiny tiny switch that you can flip from one side to the other. It will be on the outskirt of the PCB facing to the side of your case. When this is done I *believe* you will see the default boost speed be 1150mhz, and you can overclock from there. It is also recommended to flash to the skynet LN2 bios if you wish to get the most out of your card. This bios turns off boost 2.0 which allows for more consistent clock speeds and it increases the TDB ratio so that you can give the card more than enough power to overclock with. You will also want to download 'classified controller' from the front page (located near the skynet bios) if you wish to go past the 1.21v limit that the card has with afterburner.

You won't ever have to worry about temps (unless you set a custom fan profile of like 30% all the time) with this card until you get into some high voltage (1.3v+) and high clock speed (1250-1300mhz+) environments in which case you will want to make a custom fan profile in either precision or afterburner, or simply set the card to 100% fan speed if you can handle the noise all the time (but I find that is too much).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Also my case airflow is excellent.
> 
> I had a look at EVGA Precision and I can move the Power Target from 100% to 110%. Will this top out boost?


The card will most likely top out with the 110% power limit (which is really pretty low for the classified) so I'd recommend at least going to the stock LN2 bios, if not flashing to skynet's bios.


----------



## whiteskymage

hey guys,
I was wondering, will there be another "Titan" next year? I did some research about Maxwell and from the looks of it, will beat both Titan and Titan Ultra which are still GK110s. Looks like they will have to put that Titan Ultra a new architecture since it will only be the best for a couple of months...


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteskymage*
> 
> hey guys,
> I was wondering, will there be another "Titan" next year? I did some research about Maxwell and from the looks of it, will beat both Titan and Titan Ultra which are still GK110s. Looks like they will have to put that Titan Ultra a new architecture since it will only be the best for a couple of months...


We don't quite know yet, we hope that the architecture comes out by next year but there really isn't much word on whether we will see a new titan or if nvidia will scrap that idea in favor of just releasing 800 series cards. *if there is then I am mistaken*

As far as release window goes, I don't think we'll see much for at least another 6 months if not a bit longer.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I have a few questions.
> 
> *1)*
> I just got a 2nd 780 Classified. I benched them in Valley and got 79.3 FPS, for a score of about ~3300. I see people achieving similar scores with a single card. I'm guessing that my CPU is holding me back, so I ordered a better CPU cooler so I can overclock it closer to 4GHz (currently I'm at stock with the i7-950). But not I'm thinking that to get the most out of the Classys I should just go Haswell. Any ideas / recommendations welcome.
> 
> Also related to the low Valley score is this:
> My motherboard does PCIE 2.0 16x/16x when there are only 2 video cards in the slots. I keep my sound card in the very bottom PCIE 2.0 16x slot to keep it out of the way. My motherboard says that when all 3 of the PCIE 2.0 slots are filled, that they run at 16x 8x 8x. I was thinking that having my sound card in the bottom PCIE 2.0 16x slot is causing my second Classified to be limited to PCIE 2.0 8x, further limiting my bandwidth / score. Is this possible?
> 
> *2)*
> I was thinking of getting an i7-4770K and Asus Maximus VI Formula Z87. I noticed that Asus has 14 Z87 motherboards! I mostly game and I have a sound card. Can anyone recommend a particular Z87 motherboard?
> 
> My sig rig is pretty much current.
> 
> Thanks!


I just got home and redid the SLI bridge by putting it on the other way. I don't think that was the problem. I also did a clean driver install. I'm using the 327.23 WHQL driver.

I ran Valley with 1 card and everything was fine, I'm getting a normal score with the GPU running at full load almost the whole time. But the problem with 2 cards in SLI is that during Valley the cards are not loading. They are sitting anywhere from about 30% - 90% usage each during Valley, with the average looking to be about 65% each. My CPU stays at about 22% usage on each core during Valley. The video cards aren't running at full load, so that's why the Valley score in SLI is so low.

I also confirmed with GPU-Z that with my sound card in the bottom PCIE 16x slot my second Classy's PCIE slot is running at PCIE 2.0 8x instead of 16x.

Any ideas why the cards are just chilling instead of loading up?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I have a few questions.
> 
> *1)*
> I just got a 2nd 780 Classified. I benched them in Valley and got 79.3 FPS, for a score of about ~3300. I see people achieving similar scores with a single card. I'm guessing that my CPU is holding me back, so I ordered a better CPU cooler so I can overclock it closer to 4GHz (currently I'm at stock with the i7-950). But not I'm thinking that to get the most out of the Classys I should just go Haswell. Any ideas / recommendations welcome.
> 
> Also related to the low Valley score is this:
> My motherboard does PCIE 2.0 16x/16x when there are only 2 video cards in the slots. I keep my sound card in the very bottom PCIE 2.0 16x slot to keep it out of the way. My motherboard says that when all 3 of the PCIE 2.0 slots are filled, that they run at 16x 8x 8x. I was thinking that having my sound card in the bottom PCIE 2.0 16x slot is causing my second Classified to be limited to PCIE 2.0 8x, further limiting my bandwidth / score. Is this possible?
> 
> *2)*
> I was thinking of getting an i7-4770K and Asus Maximus VI Formula Z87. I noticed that Asus has 14 Z87 motherboards! I mostly game and I have a sound card. Can anyone recommend a particular Z87 motherboard?
> 
> My sig rig is pretty much current.
> 
> Thanks!


The scores you see though on valley are scores the have used the nvida control panel to optimize the scores and also valley scores mostly off mem ocerclock. My classy still can not beat my ref 780 even though classy beats it in core my ref could do plus 645 on mem which put me in the 84 fps on valley while using the vbios. I do ahree though think yoir scores should be higher make sure sli is selected in nvidia control panel and that your bridge is not bad. As far as bottlenecks there should not be any at stock but seriously oc the cards would then possibly present a bottleneck and require a bump in cpu oc. Just my opinion


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> nice, if you could please post a gpuz validation link. It's whats needed for the list.
> cool welcome, please post gpuz validation when you get a chance. Thanks.


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gs88g/










btw i put owner as "bpmcleod" considering that will be my screenname shortly after the name change is approved.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Also my case airflow is excellent.
> 
> I had a look at EVGA Precision and I can move the Power Target from 100% to 110%. Will this top out boost?


Your card should be boosting to 1150 or 1163 mhz out of the box without touching anything in precision.

Open GPU-z and run it's stress test and tell us what you see in the monitors.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I just got home and redid the SLI bridge by putting it on the other way. I don't think that was the problem. I also did a clean driver install. I'm using the 327.23 WHQL driver.
> 
> I ran Valley with 1 card and everything was fine, I'm getting a normal score with the GPU running at full load almost the whole time. But the problem with 2 cards in SLI is that during Valley the cards are not loading. They are sitting anywhere from about 30% - 90% usage each during Valley, with the average looking to be about 65% each. My CPU stays at about 22% usage on each core during Valley. The video cards aren't running at full load, so that's why the Valley score in SLI is so low.
> 
> I also confirmed with GPU-Z that with my sound card in the bottom PCIE 16x slot my second Classy's PCIE slot is running at PCIE 2.0 8x instead of 16x.
> 
> Any ideas why the cards are just chilling instead of loading up?


I was stating the bridge may be bad, not one backwards. I had an older bridge that SLId my cards but was actually bad and caused alot of problems. I switched to a different bridge and these problems went away. Im not saying that is the problem but maybe. Laos, try a different benchmark. I prefer Unigine Heaven or Firestrike (3dmark). Try those benchmarks and see if your GPUs are loading


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yofghi*
> 
> I was stating the bridge may be bad, not one backwards. I had an older bridge that SLId my cards but was actually bad and caused alot of problems. I switched to a different bridge and these problems went away. Im not saying that is the problem but maybe. Laos, try a different benchmark. I prefer Unigine Heaven or Firestrike (3dmark). Try those benchmarks and see if your GPUs are loading


I played some Battlefield 3 and GPU usage is much higher on both GPUs.

As crazy as it sounds, I have solved GPU issues on several occasions by just flipping my SLI bridge the other way. There are quite a few stories like that here on OCN.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Does anyone happen to know why the boost on my 780 classified does not max out?
> 
> The card is rated at 1046 under boost and while under load it topped out at 1036. Before I start mucking around with overclocks I want to be sure it is running properly.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/gpuz_zps8faf1885.jpg.html


Something that I havn't seen mentioned yet in the replies - What kind of workload are you applying to see how far it boosts? If the workload isn't sufficient then the card won't boost very high to begin with. (The utilization limit)


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Does anyone happen to know why the boost on my 780 classified does not max out?
> 
> The card is rated at 1046 under boost and while under load it topped out at 1036. Before I start mucking around with overclocks I want to be sure it is running properly.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/gpuz_zps8faf1885.jpg.html


Pretty sure that GPU-Z doesn't report the proper clocks, AB, Precision, and OSD all report the same and different from what GPUZ reports.


----------



## dowkass

hey guys i have problem with my card... on normal setting i get better GPU overclock it can hit 1384mhz with 1.3v, but once i change to LN2 setting skynett bios?? i cant even hit 1350mhz.. even tho i give 1.35v on classified controller.... whats wrong??


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dowkass*
> 
> hey guys i have problem with my card... on normal setting i get better GPU overclock it can hit 1384mhz with 1.3v, but once i change to LN2 setting skynett bios?? i cant even hit 1350mhz.. even tho i give 1.35v on classified controller.... whats wrong??


its the same thing for me..when im on sky bios it cant overclock to save its life, I can get 1254-1267 and 700 + on mem on stock bios.. but sky bios can only take 1280 and no mem
crashes instantly

my overvolt tool has stopped working now aswell I think if I can get it to work on stock bios I can probably get 1300


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Pretty sure that GPU-Z doesn't report the proper clocks, AB, Precision, and OSD all report the same and different from what GPUZ reports.


It reports the proper clocks as set by the bios. It does not report in that screen what gpu boost really is.

However, if you click the question mark on the right to run the stress test and then hit the sensors tab, everything GPU-z reads is right.

It even reads the extra voltage applied by the classy tool even through precision can't. It also reports the correct frequency even when someone has an OC set that doesn't match Nvidia's 13 MHz bins and that again is something precision cannot do.

Such as 1319 MHz for instance.









That last sentence is a joking friendly rib btw.


----------



## Asus11

just thought id post my best score so far

http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/lkjlkjjkjkljkl/media/valley_zpsd5af3326.png.html


----------



## Maximus Knight

how's this for 1.2v on air!?


----------



## Asus11

is that stable?^

I cant get the volt software to work anymore

I need it on stock bios -.-


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> is that stable?^
> 
> I cant get the volt software to work anymore
> 
> I need it on stock bios -.-


whose mine? yea so far at least. it's on LN2 bios with 1.212v. ACX seems to be doing a neat job!


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> [quote name="dowkass" url="/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/3040#post_21055658"]hey guys i have problem with my card... on normal setting i get better GPU overclock it can hit 1384mhz with 1.3v, but once i change to LN2 setting skynett bios?? i cant even hit 1350mhz.. even tho i give 1.35v on classified controller.... whats wrong??


its the same thing for me..when im on sky bios it cant overclock to save its life, I can get 1254-1267 and 700 + on mem on stock bios.. but sky bios can only take 1280 and no memcrashes instantly my overvolt tool has stopped working now aswell I think if I can get it to work on stock bios I can probably get 1300[/QUOTE]

I'm having this same problem, I thought I was just stupid or something. I had +100 on core, +700 mem stable on stock ln2 bios, flashed skynet ln2 and can't get any kind of stable oc without artifacts or crashing. Tried driver reinstall already, and voltage tool. I was at it for a while last night just and gave up. Is there something im doing wrong too?

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## Eggy88

Has anyone had problems with their EvBot, mine just stopped working over the night.

The screen lights up but nothing appears on the screen, i've tried the following:

- Hold down power button for 7 sec to start flash mode
- Reset button for several seconds.
- 2 Different Classified cards.
- MB and the 3 VGA ports on the unit.

None of above are working, if i put my ear close to the unit i can hear a weak beeping noice (something like a weak coilwhine.

Just when i was about to install the waterblock, just my luck


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Has anyone had problems with their EvBot, mine just stopped working over the night.
> 
> The screen lights up but nothing appears on the screen, i've tried the following:
> 
> - Hold down power button for 7 sec to start flash mode
> - Reset button for several seconds.
> - 2 Different Classified cards.
> - MB and the 3 VGA ports on the unit.
> 
> None of above are working, if i put my ear close to the unit i can hear a weak beeping noice (something like a weak coilwhine.
> 
> Just when i was about to install the waterblock, just my luck


i had a evbot die on me after a bottle of bourbon spilled on it, but i dont think thats your problem here


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i had a evbot die on me after a bottle of bourbon spilled on it, but i dont think thats your problem here


I had to +1 that only because it sounds exactly like something I would do except with cabo wabo


----------



## whiteskymage

Is *skynet ln2* one of the custom bios to increase the power limit or it's just the normal 2nd bios from EVGA? How much power limit does it give?


----------



## Maximus Knight

how're the scores?


----------



## whiteskymage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> how're the scores?


hmm, how much did you overclock that card...try to beat the R9 290x can you?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> how're the scores?


The scores are good!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteskymage*
> 
> hmm, how much did you overclock that card...try to beat the R9 290x can you?


Try to beat 290x with a 770? That would be frustrating...


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I'm having this same problem, I thought I was just stupid or something. I had +100 on core, +700 mem stable on stock ln2 bios, flashed skynet ln2 and can't get any kind of stable oc without artifacts or crashing. Tried driver reinstall already, and voltage tool. I was at it for a while last night just and gave up. Is there something im doing wrong too?
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4


exactly like mine 100 on core which takes me to 1254 and 700 on mem.. the sky bios cant even do what it does on stock, maybe it because boost disabled so we have to put more on core?

anyway I got my overvolt tool to work on stock bios.. but it changes the GPU voltage not the GPU Core voltage? when I was flashed it was doing the core voltage

am I right in saying its the Core voltage its ment to be changing? when checking via HWinfo

also since using the overvolt tool its throttling really bad on valley and knocking chunks off the core speed


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> exactly like mine 100 on core which takes me to 1254 and 700 on mem.. the sky bios cant even do what it does on stock, maybe it because boost disabled so we have to put more on core?
> 
> anyway I got my overvolt tool to work on stock bios.. but it changes the GPU voltage not the GPU Core voltage? when I was flashed it was doing the core voltage
> 
> am I right in saying its the Core voltage its ment to be changing? when checking via HWinfo
> 
> also since using the overvolt tool its throttling really bad on valley and knocking chunks off the core speed


Make sure you arent going past your power % thresholf. This in itself will throttle the card which to be seems like may be the case. Or its getting too hot which I doubt buy possible. Which bios did you flash the skynet ln2 version to?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> [quote name="sWaY20" url="/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/3050#post_21055937"]I'm having this same problem, I thought I was just stupid or something. I had +100 on core, +700 mem stable on stock ln2 bios, flashed skynet ln2 and can't get any kind of stable oc without artifacts or crashing. Tried driver reinstall already, and voltage tool. I was at it for a while last night just and gave up. Is there something im doing wrong too?tappin from the Nexus 4


exactly like mine 100 on core which takes me to 1254 and 700 on mem.. the sky bios cant even do what it does on stock, maybe it because boost disabled so we have to put more on core?anyway I got my overvolt tool to work on stock bios.. but it changes the GPU voltage not the GPU Core voltage? when I was flashed it was doing the core voltageam I right in saying its the Core voltage its ment to be changing? when checking via HWinfoalso since using the overvolt tool its throttling really bad on valley and knocking chunks off the core speed[/QUOTE]

Yeah I can't score near what I score on valley/stock bios when I'm on sky's bios. I've got to be doing something wrong, how can more power available make things run worse and score lower, temps are in check too. I'm at a loss at what to do.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> [quote name="Asus11" url="/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/3050#post_21057475"]exactly like mine 100 on core which takes me to 1254 and 700 on mem.. the sky bios cant even do what it does on stock, maybe it because boost disabled so we have to put more on core?anyway I got my overvolt tool to work on stock bios.. but it changes the GPU voltage not the GPU Core voltage? when I was flashed it was doing the core voltageam I right in saying its the Core voltage its ment to be changing? when checking via HWinfoalso since using the overvolt tool its throttling really bad on valley and knocking chunks off the core speed


Make sure you arent going past your power % thresholf. This in itself will throttle the card which to be seems like may be the case. Or its getting too hot which I doubt buy possible. Which bios did you flash the skynet ln2 version to?[/QUOTE]

I think we're both running that bios. I've tried power % at different levels, I was perfect at 115% +100 core, +700 mem on stock ln2 bios. I try that, or anywhere near that while going up or down with power% on skys bios and I artifact and crash like crazy. It's like a whole different crappier card.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> Make sure you arent going past your power % thresholf. This in itself will throttle the card which to be seems like may be the case. Or its getting too hot which I doubt buy possible. Which bios did you flash the skynet ln2 version to?


im throttling on the stock ln2 bios but the issues I had with not being able to overclock well is the sky rev2 ln2

my power target is @115% on stock ln2 and 130% on rev2


----------



## whiteskymage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The scores are good!
> Try to beat 290x with a 770? That would be frustrating...


Oh sorry, I thought it's 780 Classified







ok np. Beat the 280x!


----------



## Eggy88

Did you guys use some thermal grease on the phase regulator as it says in the manual when you installed the EK block for the 780 Classy? It says "EKWB recommends using small drops of thermal grease (non conductive) on the phase regulators (that are beeing covered with thermal pads) in order to further improve the performance of the EK-FC780.....

As far as i can see the regulators are not supposed to have pads on them, only the VRMs/Mostfet and Memory IC..


----------



## skyn3t

Who is throttling and bow it happen? Are you on water or air? Are you give the GPU too much power or according how you increase the OC. ?

All this anwsers are very important. You need to know how you OC. is not a high voltage and power limit that makes your GPU score higher.


----------



## Asus11

my cards too hot for some reason usually I can play crysis and it doesn't go above 76c now its hittin 80/81 .. same overclock (same volts 1.187)

dam this card is starting to annoy me

also skyn3t I went up in slowly from 1.187v to 1.2 and further and still no luck with an overclock

which is better rev2 ln2 or rev1? ive tried rev2 and no luck , didnt have much luck with rev1 either

but ill give another ago tomorrow


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Who is throttling and bow it happen? Are you on water or air? Are you give the GPU too much power or according how you increase the OC. ?
> 
> All this anwsers are very important. You need to know how you OC. is not a high voltage and power limit that makes your GPU score higher.


Basically it seems like when flashing your BIOS the overhead goes down. Stock BIOS offers a lot more stability at the same voltage, obviously I can't go as high on Max OC but voltage is much lower on the stock BIOS for the same clock it seems.


----------



## dowkass

I can overclock 1350mhz easy on just classy normal bios. but with the same voltage and same overclock with your bios. i get bunch of artifacts and it just stop functioning during benching... it worked really well on my last classy but this new classy doesnt work as good as last classy....


----------



## sWaY20

Could something have changed in these cars for skynets bios not to work? Seems like a few of us are having this problem. I don't know much about this I'm just guessing here.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dowkass*
> 
> I can overclock 1350mhz easy on just classy normal bios. but with the same voltage and same overclock with your bios. i get bunch of artifacts and it just stop functioning during benching... it worked really well on my last classy but this new classy doesnt work as good as last classy....


Is the bios revision number it came with the same as the bios revision number that your original came with?


----------



## D3cadent

Hi guys, so I purchased a 780 classifieda couple of weeks ago. Overclocked to about 1250mhz using precisionX but found in the last day or two that the OC wasn't stable in games due to a lack of voltage on the card. So I have today attempted to try out the controller today to increase the voltage slightly, however it has appeared to trash my card's performance







.

The card is now throttling pretty heavily if not outright crashing the Nvidia driver. It's not even hitting factory OC levelsanymore... Anyone have any suggestions on how to either tweak the controller or otherwise remove it to return back to factory settings?


----------



## dowkass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3cadent*
> 
> Hi guys, so I purchased a 780 classifieda couple of weeks ago. Overclocked to about 1250mhz using precisionX but found in the last day or two that the OC wasn't stable in games due to a lack of voltage on the card. So I have today attempted to try out the controller today to increase the voltage slightly, however it has appeared to trash my card's performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The card is now throttling pretty heavily if not outright crashing the Nvidia driver. It's not even hitting factory OC levelsanymore... Anyone have any suggestions on how to either tweak the controller or otherwise remove it to return back to factory settings?


turn off and unplug 8 pin power connectors on your card and wait abour 1 mins and put it back


----------



## D3cadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dowkass*
> 
> turn off and unplug 8 pin power connectors on your card and wait abour 1 mins and put it back


Well that was a very simple fix haha. Thanks!


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The scores are good!
> Try to beat 290x with a 770? That would be frustrating...


That's on the stock 770 Classified. I'll try adding 10bins and see how it goes. Hopefully it boosts to 1400 as it did on OCScanner where I added 10bins


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Basically it seems like when flashing your BIOS the overhead goes down. Stock BIOS offers a lot more stability at the same voltage, obviously I can't go as high on Max OC but voltage is much lower on the stock BIOS for the same clock it seems.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dowkass*
> 
> I can overclock 1350mhz easy on just classy normal bios. but with the same voltage and same overclock with your bios. i get bunch of artifacts and it just stop functioning during benching... it worked really well on my last classy but this new classy doesnt work as good as last classy....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Could something have changed in these cars for skynets bios not to work? Seems like a few of us are having this problem. I don't know much about this I'm just guessing here.
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Is the bios revision number it came with the same as the bios revision number that your original came with?


Like alancsalt asked, is the bios is the same? because we all know the second bath of Classy come out with Elpida memory and not like the first batch with Samsung memory both memory has different timing .

open nvflash and

nvflash --save stockbios.rom

switch to LN2 bios and

nvflash --save LN2.rom

PS: please don't save the bios with GPU-Z.

zip it and pm me , I will be more than happy to check it and get it going









thank you all


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Like alancsalt asked, is the bios is the same? because we all know the second bath of Classy come out with Elpida memory and not like the first batch with Samsung memory both memory has different timing .
> 
> open nvflash and
> 
> nvflash --save stockbios.rom
> 
> switch to LN2 bios and
> 
> nvflash --save LN2.rom
> 
> PS: please don't save the bios with GPU-Z.
> 
> zip it and pm me , I will be more than happy to check it and get it going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you all


There's kind of a third set? of Classies out which again have all Samsung memory again.


----------



## Robilar

I switched the bios switch on the card. Now the power target maxes out at 115% instead of 110%. However even under 95% load, the core does not hit 1046. It still tops out at 1036. Given the card is supposed to do 1046 out of the box, am I missing something? The base clock is 993 as advertised.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> There's kind of a third set? of Classies out which again have all Samsung memory again.


I know this is why I need they stock bios and LN2 bios to be moded from the second batch Elpida memory


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> It reports the proper clocks as set by the bios. It does not report in that screen what gpu boost really is.
> 
> However, if you click the question mark on the right to run the stress test and then hit the sensors tab, everything GPU-z reads is right.
> 
> It even reads the extra voltage applied by the classy tool even through precision can't. It also reports the correct frequency even when someone has an OC set that doesn't match Nvidia's 13 MHz bins and that again is something precision cannot do.
> 
> Such as 1319 MHz for instance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last sentence is a joking friendly rib btw.


I tried that as well. Still only hits 1036 instead of 1046 and this is with 99% load.

Would increasing the power target above 100% make a difference? I want to be sure this thing runs as advertised at stock before I start tweaking.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/bench_zpsd9c9fb88.jpg.html


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Did you guys use some thermal grease on the phase regulator as it says in the manual when you installed the EK block for the 780 Classy? It says "EKWB recommends using small drops of thermal grease (non conductive) on the phase regulators (that are beeing covered with thermal pads) in order to further improve the performance of the EK-FC780.....
> 
> As far as i can see the regulators are not supposed to have pads on them, only the VRMs/Mostfet and Memory IC..


Bumping this up, going home to mount the block now.

Thanks


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I tried that as well. Still only hits 1036 instead of 1046 and this is with 99% load.
> 
> Would increasing the power target above 100% make a difference? I want to be sure this thing runs as advertised at stock before I start tweaking.


Robilar, that pic you provided is showing your card running 1137 MHz on the gpu core not 1046.

You are fine.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Robilar, that pic you provided is showing your card running 1137 MHz on the gpu core not 1046.
> 
> You are fine.


^ that's a normal out of the box boost clock so I agree with him. Most people you see here require 100-120 to reach 1250 core so you are right on par with everyone else.


----------



## Wastedslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Bumping this up, going home to mount the block now.
> 
> Thanks


I installed mine last night, I did not do this and my temps are fine. I cant imagine them being much better.

If anyone has any questions about the EK block let me know.

Just booted the PC this morning and ran valley

On Air w/ 100% Fan : 62C
Water w/ EK Block : 31C (With my rad fans on Medium!)

Gonna let the loop work some air bubbles and then Ill start throwing some voltage at it.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I know this is why I need they stock bios and LN2 bios to be moded from the second batch Elpida memory


I think im in the group aswell, im not sure if I got samsung or elpida though, if you tell me how to check

ill message you both bios, also just wondering why is it not advised to save via gpu-z?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I think im in the group aswell, im not sure if I got samsung or elpida though, if you tell me how to check
> 
> ill message you both bios, also just wondering why is it not advised to save via gpu-z?


You have to take the stock cooler off to view the mem.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Did you guys use some thermal grease on the phase regulator as it says in the manual when you installed the EK block for the 780 Classy? It says "EKWB recommends using small drops of thermal grease (non conductive) on the phase regulators (that are beeing covered with thermal pads) in order to further improve the performance of the EK-FC780.....
> 
> As far as i can see the regulators are not supposed to have pads on them, only the VRMs/Mostfet and Memory IC..


Can someone post a picture of where there ought to be thermal grease and where there should be the pads? Just so I can get it right on my install. Also will mx-2 work well for this?


----------



## NateST

A little update on the BIOS issues some of us are having, I flashed back to the stock LN2 BIOS and was able to bench 1.225 @ 1333 (with minor throttling) with no artifacts. When using Skyn3t's BIOS I don't think I could get an artifact free run past 1358? with virtually any amount of voltage seems odd. I sent him the link to the stock LN2 BIOS, I imagine he'll have a well working BIOS cooked up for us shortly


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> A little update on the BIOS issues some of us are having, I flashed back to the stock LN2 BIOS and was able to bench 1.225 @ 1333 (with minor throttling) with no artifacts. When using Skyn3t's BIOS I don't think I could get an artifact free run past 1358? with virtually any amount of voltage seems odd. I sent him the link to the stock LN2 BIOS, I imagine he'll have a well working BIOS cooked up for us shortly


Are you on stock cooler? This took cooler will have a hard time keeping up with 1.29v+ I start running in to issues by like 75c and the card can run up to 84c using the 1.3v on stock cooler. I hopefully ekwb will resolve this issue and allow me to pump in 1.35v


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Are you on stock cooler? This took cooler will have a hard time keeping up with 1.29v+ I start running in to issues by like 75c and the card can run up to 84c using the 1.3v on stock cooler. I hopefully ekwb will resolve this issue and allow me to pump in 1.35v


Yes on a stock cooler. I'ts pretty cool out so temperatures have been staying within reason. Considering I can pass Valley @ 1424 @ 1.335 but can't pass 3d mark higher than 1358 with any voltage increase seems unusual.


----------



## skyn3t

Post moved to post #3273 of 3273

updated with new Bios revision and vBios fix "1045 clock instead od 1110.5 core clock.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios *update: 10/26/13* vBios rev2 80.10.3A.00.80 / vBios rev2 80.10.3A.00.82 bios 3A.80 & 3A.80 has slightly different changes between them it does lead to to the new "second GPU bath with Elpida memory". since I had to mod the 3A.82 i toke the time to give the rev 2 a boost too.
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *update: 10/26/13*Classy-vBios-rev3*Samsung memory*ClassifiedvBios rev3 80.10.3A.00.80 >>> is the revision from rev 2Base Clock 1110.5MhzBoost disabled3d voltage adjustable 1.212v unlockedundervoltingDefault power target 100% 300Wby slide 200% 600w >>> Moded the bios with 200 PT now and increase it a bit more since most of you are under water.*LN2*vBios rev3 80.10.3A.00.80 >>> is the revision from rev 2Base Clock 1110.5MhzBoost disabled3d voltage adjustable 1.212v unlockedundervolting Default power target 100% 300Wby slide 200% 600w >>> Moded the bios with 200 PT now and increase it a bit more since most of you are under water.Classy-vBios-rev3*Elpida memory*ClassifiedvBios rev2 80.10.3A.00.82 >>> This is the new revision 3A.82 BiosBase Clock 1110.5MhzBoost disabled3d voltage adjustable 1.212v unlockedundervolting Default power target 100% 300Wby slide 200% 600w >>> Moded the bios with 200 PT now and increase it a bit more since most of you are under water.*LN2*vBios rev2 80.10.3A.00.82 >>> since I don't have this new LN2 revision I cannot do anything.How to flash single 2/3 Sli GPU it will ask to press "Y" to continue till its finished.reboot and have fun.nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.romHow to flash each GPU separatelynvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #1)nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #2)*Tip's and trick's*If you have a cold boot black screen after flash just follow thos step below to get you up and running01 - Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable02 - Remove both 8pin cable from GPU03 - Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board04 - Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )05 - Plug back the PSU power cable06 - Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.07 - Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) exit and save or use any extra GPU.08 - Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load09 - Open GPU-Z you will see the GTX there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered my PCI-E only10 - Open nvflash and falsh back to working bios or vBios and have fun.Play safeskyn3t For more infor visite us athttp://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club][Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club[/URL]http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club][Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club[/URL]http://www.overclock.net/t/1422953/official-msi-gtx-780-lightning-owners-club][Official] MSI GTX 780 Lightning Owner's Club[/URL]http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club]Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners' club[/URL]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So basically if we (the people that were having issues) flash your updated custom ln2 bios and it works better, that means we were on a newer factory bios?

Thank you for your work too, it's greatly appreciated.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## NateST

Where are the download links?


----------



## jameyscott

As always amazing. Thanks Skyn3t! +rep for all you have done for this community and specifically these 780 Classifieds.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Where are the download links?


no yet, personally I don't want to post it since I'm not a OP on this thread. but i was about to sent you a PM if you want give it a spin.


----------



## NateST

I'm down to give it a try. Ill report back with my findings.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I'm down to give it a try. Ill report back with my findings.


you got Pm


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> So basically if we (the people that were having issues) flash your updated custom ln2 bios and it works better, that means we were on a newer factory bios?
> 
> Thank you for your work too, it's greatly appreciated.
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4


no need to quote my big a$$ post lol, I think you missed my post read it again. the new 3A.82 is not LN2.


----------



## dowkass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios *update: 10/26/13* vBios rev2 80.10.3A.00.80 / vBios rev2 80.10.3A.00.82
> 
> bios 3A.80 & 3A.80 has slightly different changes between them it does lead to to the new "second GPU bath with Elpida memory". since I had to mod the 3A.82 i toke the time to give the rev 2 a boost too.


can I get the bios too??


----------



## error-id10t

Can someone advise how much power a single card uses when it's over-volted and clocked. I see the vBIOS mod above and the target power is 600W which, well, is way beyond what this card can take using 8+8+PCIe lane AFAIK?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Can someone advise how much power a single card uses when it's over-volted and clocked. I see the vBIOS mod above and the target power is 600W which, well, is way beyond what this card can take using 8+8+PCIe lane AFAIK?


Because you're increasing the voltage. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but using the formula voltage x amperage = wattage. If you increase tue voltage you aew increasing the wattage.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Can someone advise how much power a single card uses when it's over-volted and clocked. I see the vBIOS mod above and the target power is 600W which, well, is way beyond what this card can take using 8+8+PCIe lane AFAIK?


Apparently the actual "specs" of the PCIE power connectors aren't really known? People have used voltmeters to check the actual pull of the cards and have reported 500w+


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Can someone advise how much power a single card uses when it's over-volted and clocked. I see the vBIOS mod above and the target power is 600W which, well, is way beyond what this card can take using 8+8+PCIe lane AFAIK?


It depends on the voltage & clocks, by 1500Mhz core & 1.45V or more power draw on the card alone can be 500W +.
Although the 8 pin plugs are rated at 150W & the pci-e slot is rated for 75w, they will keep delivering more juice if the gpu (or gpus) demand it, they can keep supplying power until the cables or connectors start to melt.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Although the 8 pin plugs are rated at 150W & the pci-e slot is rated for 75w, they will keep delivering more juice if the gpu (or gpus) demand it, they can keep supplying power until the cables or connectors start to melt.


Ah thought it was the "hard" limit, makes sense now thanks


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> [quote name="sWaY20" url="/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/3090#post_21066645"]So basically if we (the people that were having issues) flash your updated custom ln2 bios and it works better, that means we were on a newer factory bios? Thank you for your work too, it's greatly appreciated.tappin from the Nexus 4


no need to quote my big a$$ post lol, I think you missed my post read it again. the new 3A.82 is not LN2.[/QUOTE]

Yeah sorry I was sitting at a red light and needed to hurry, my fault. I thought you redid those ln2 bios.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Yeah sorry I was sitting at a red light and needed to hurry, my fault. I thought you redid those ln2 bios.
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4


Tsk, tsk. No texting on the road!


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> [quote name="sWaY20" url="/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/3100_20#post_21067514"]Yeah sorry I was sitting at a red light and needed to hurry, my fault. I thought you redid those ln2 bios.tappin from the Nexus 4


Tsk, tsk. No texting on the road![/QUOTE]

It's a looong red light, I drive a manual too so it's phone while sitting still, or nothing. I'm not "that guy" no worries!!!

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## Z0eff

Skyn3t, I ordered my 780 classy from the EU evga store on the 8th of august and it arrived on the 14th. This is from what I can tell after evga started shipping them with Elpida memory. However, my card actually has samsung memory. The sticker on the backside says 80.10.3A.00.82 but when opening my backup that I made before flashing any custom bios with the Kepler BIOS Tweaker it gives me a version number of 80.10.3A.00.80 (Date 7/12/13). The bios switch has been on LN2 since I opened the box, the normal one is my backup when the card fails to boot after a custom flash.

I experienced similar issues that have been described in the past few days when using your custom sky-LN2.rom bios in the OP (which was rev2 back then already, I think) so I went for TI's bios instead.

I get artifacting in benchmarks such as 3dmark11 P and crashes in games like Bad Company 2 when running at ~1300Mhz or more which I'm not too happy about. Any idea if this might perhaps be related to custom bios shenanigans?


----------



## Asus11

my card will be going back to the company I bought it from, recently it has been overheating for no reason


----------



## bpmcleod

Hey skynet I have a quick questiin. I flashed ur bios and my card overclocks great but the power % doesn't show correctly. Before I was hitting 115 easily. Now on your bios at 1435/1700 I'm showing 80% draw. Any ideas?


----------



## bpmcleod

Also sorry for the double post but does anyone know a program or bios that will allow for 1.5v+? My card is capable of so much more but im limited by these voltages -.-


----------



## Nizzen

Evbot for 1.5v









If you want more, then you have to hard voltmod.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> Hey skynet I have a quick questiin. I flashed ur bios and my card overclocks great but the power % doesn't show correctly. Before I was hitting 115 easily. Now on your bios at 1435/1700 I'm showing 80% draw. Any ideas?


That's an easy one actually.

100% with the stock bios is not the same amount of watts as 100% with Sky's bios. His 100% is 450w and stock is......a lot less.


----------



## Wastedslayer

For those that want a comparison of the EK block

@1.35v and 1436 Core in Valley after 10 minutes my max temp is 42C with my fans on Medium setting (Its quiet and good enough)

I wish there was a way to counteract the droop on these cards, underload @ 1.35 its dropping to around 1.31, any suggestions to counter-act this?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wastedslayer*
> 
> For those that want a comparison of the EK block
> 
> @1.35v and 1436 Core in Valley after 10 minutes my max temp is 42C with my fans on Medium setting (Its quiet and good enough)
> 
> I wish there was a way to counteract the droop on these cards, underload @ 1.35 its dropping to around 1.31, any suggestions to counter-act this?


Honestly if you're on water, an EVBOT is a good investment. It won't correct vdroop if I'm not mistaken but it'll allow you to go to 1.5v+


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Honestly if you're on water, an EVBOT is a good investment. It won't correct vdroop if I'm not mistaken but it'll allow you to go to 1.5v+


Yea I think EVBot will be my next investment. At 1.35v my gpu runs 1424/1700ish and never goes above 35-40. Anyone have one they want to sell? xD


----------



## Wastedslayer

I just don't want to have to plug it in and set it each time I start the PC, I'm just looking to maximize gaming performance at this point.

It'd be fun to play with but the practicality of it keeps me from purchasing.

Also, I feel like I got REALLY good Samsung Mem on my chip, I run 7806Mhz in games @ 1.72v.

Anyone else up that high?


----------



## coolhandluke41

there is new benchmark if anyone is interested
http://www.overclock.net/t/1434554/batman-arkham-origins/180#post_21068933


----------



## szeged

do you have to own the game to get the benchmark? i havent bought it yet, but will probably grab it on the 29th.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> there is new benchmark if anyone is interested
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1434554/batman-arkham-origins/180#post_21068933


Hmm, I guess I'll actually install Origins now. XD Interested to see what kind of fps I'll get across 3240x1920.


----------



## eduncan911

Attempting to flash Skyn3t's v2 bios, I get a "No matches found" with nvflash -4 -5 -6. Forcing it with --index=0 gives me a big warning that the firmware PCI Subsystem ID (3842.3788) does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.1788).

GPU-Z, and nvflash, says I have "3842:1788".

Whereas Skyn3t's bios is for "3842:3788" (and 3788 matches what EVGA lists on their website).

Even more: if you click on any of the "Validation" links in the first post of this thread, they all say "3842 - 3788" whereas my GPU-Z 0.7.3 validation says "3842 - 1788".

BIOS on my cards are both: 80.80.21.00.80 (P2083-0021)

To clarify: EVGA GTX 780 Classified Dual Bios

I tried both bios positions/switches.

Basically, I have cards that are designed at "1788" where I think they should be "3788".

Thoughts? I can't find "1788" anywhere.

To make it even more bizzarr: they were both ordered direct from EVGA, which I had to RMA one. So, I have one "RMA" and one "NEW" - they are both the same.

Should I just force skyn3t's v2 images?


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wastedslayer*
> 
> I just don't want to have to plug it in and set it each time I start the PC, I'm just looking to maximize gaming performance at this point.
> 
> It'd be fun to play with but the practicality of it keeps me from purchasing.
> 
> Also, I feel like I got REALLY good Samsung Mem on my chip, I run 7806Mhz in games @ 1.72v.
> 
> Anyone else up that high?


1.72v? Do you evbot? I'm just curious how you got this high of a voltagr


----------



## dowkass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> 1.72v? Do you evbot? I'm just curious how you got this high of a voltagr


he mentioned memory voltage


----------



## Wastedslayer

Yeah it's memory,and just using the classified tool. It's good for up to 1.8 on the men but mine doesn't like that much voltage


----------



## skyn3t

Post updated with vBios read for download.

vBios update: 10/26/13 vBios rev2 80.10.3A.00.80 / vBios rev2 80.10.3A.00.82 post #3091 of 3124


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Attempting to flash Skyn3t's v2 bios, I get a "No matches found" with nvflash -4 -5 -6. Forcing it with --index=0 gives me a big warning that the firmware PCI Subsystem ID (3842.3788) does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.1788).
> 
> GPU-Z, and nvflash, says I have "3842:1788".
> 
> Whereas Skyn3t's bios is for "3842:3788" (and 3788 matches what EVGA lists on their website).
> 
> Even more: if you click on any of the "Validation" links in the first post of this thread, they all say "3842 - 3788" whereas my GPU-Z 0.7.3 validation says "3842 - 1788".
> 
> BIOS on my cards are both: 80.80.21.00.80 (P2083-0021)
> 
> To clarify: EVGA GTX 780 Classified Dual Bios
> 
> I tried both bios positions/switches.
> 
> Basically, I have cards that are designed at "1788" where I think they should be "3788".
> 
> Thoughts? I can't find "1788" anywhere.
> 
> To make it even more bizzarr: they were both ordered direct from EVGA, which I had to RMA one. So, I have one "RMA" and one "NEW" - they are both the same.
> 
> Should I just force skyn3t's v2 images?


what GPU you have ?


----------



## anticommon

Should EKWB help with memory overclocks? Cause I can do 7600 on my memory right now at like 1.75v and I'm thinking I could lower the voltage or increase the speed with the waterblock on it. Either that - or gain some stability at least because I'm getting random shutdowns every once in a blue moon whilst playing bf3, I think it's mostly temperature related though.


----------



## bpmcleod

What FPS are you seeing in BF3? With an extremely mild OC ( 1254/1613 ) I am seeing in the low to mid 100s. Is it even worth OCing memory to the 1800-1900 ranges ?


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what GPU you have ?


EVGA GTX 780 Dual Bios Classified

GPU-Z verification link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9nh8k/

Note the "Subvendor:EVGA (3842 - 1788)". Compare that to the others in the original post, where they all say 3842 - 3788 (at least the ones I clicked on).

Should I "force" your bios even though it doesn't match?


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what GPU you have ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 3 GB Dual Bios Classified
> 
> GPU-Z verification link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9nh8k/
> 
> Note the "Subvendor:EVGA (3842 - 1788)". Compare that to the others in the original post, where they all say 3842 - 3788 (at least the ones I clicked on).
> 
> Should I "force" your bios even though it doesn't match?


There are several posts in this thread with the same BIOS revision. Humm.

80.80.21.01.80
^- doesn't match either BIOS revisions you just posted in your current update today.

I have two of these monster cards. Both with the same BIOS.

I just checked EVGA, and there doesn't seem to be a BIOS release recently either.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> What FPS are you seeing in BF3? With an extremely mild OC ( 1254/1613 ) I am seeing in the low to mid 100s. Is it even worth OCing memory to the 1800-1900 ranges ?


1440p is a bit of a different story - I still get well above my monitor's 64fps but the extra headroom keeps minimum framerates higher and the extra headroom should be nice for maxing out bf4


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> There are several posts in this thread with the same BIOS revision. Humm.
> 
> 80.80.21.01.80
> ^- doesn't match either BIOS revisions you just posted in your current update today.
> 
> I have two of these monster cards. Both with the same BIOS.
> 
> I just checked EVGA, and there doesn't seem to be a BIOS release recently either.


open nvflash and type this

nvflash --save classy2101.rom

switch the bios key and save the

nvflash --save LN22101.rom

you must zip the file.

and send it to me.
don't use GPU-Z to save that file.


----------



## Wastedslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Should EKWB help with memory overclocks? Cause I can do 7600 on my memory right now at like 1.75v and I'm thinking I could lower the voltage or increase the speed with the waterblock on it. Either that - or gain some stability at least because I'm getting random shutdowns every once in a blue moon whilst playing bf3, I think it's mostly temperature related though.


I was capping around +725 in Afterburner before I installed my EK Block, now I am +900.

It helped me it seems


----------



## dowkass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> What FPS are you seeing in BF3? With an extremely mild OC ( 1254/1613 ) I am seeing in the low to mid 100s. Is it even worth OCing memory to the 1800-1900 ranges ?


Im very stable with just normal classy bios with +120core +725memory with boost it goes up to 1280mhz on coreclock


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dowkass*
> 
> Im very stable with just normal classy bios with +120core +725memory with boost it goes up to 1280mhz on coreclock


Was asking what the FPS you were seeing in BF3 with those memory OCs. I just couldnt see it requiring such a high mem OC. My FPS in BF3 is already 120+ and barely ever dips below 100 if ever.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> open nvflash and type this
> 
> nvflash --save classy2101.rom
> 
> switch the bios key and save the
> 
> nvflash --save LN22101.rom
> 
> you must zip the file.
> 
> and send it to me.
> don't use GPU-Z to save that file.


Here ya go:

http://eduncan911.com/downloads/EVGAGTX780CLASSIFIED-80.80.21.01.80.zip

^- contains both normal and LN2, dumped via nvflash --save


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Here ya go:
> 
> http://eduncan911.com/downloads/EVGAGTX780CLASSIFIED-80.80.21.01.80.zip
> 
> ^- contains both normal and LN2, dumped via nvflash --save


Thank you, I will mod it tomorrow when I get home. But before doing anything I like to see what is the changes. Have you removed the stock cooler to see what memory is under?


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Thank you, I will mod it tomorrow when I get home. But before doing anything I like to see what is the changes. Have you removed the stock cooler to see what memory is under?


Not yet. Wanted to get a solid baseline and temp graphs before modding the ACX/thermal grease/TEC plates, etc.

But it's my plan to, yes.

One is ASIC 68.4%, the other is 79.2%.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Thank you, I will mod it tomorrow when I get home. But before doing anything I like to see what is the changes. Have you removed the stock cooler to see what memory is under?


Thank you so much for the bioses finally loaded up rev 2 and got at 1293 with 1.23v. You're awesome mate. I really didn't realize how much the stock bios held these cards back. I could barely hit 1254 with the same voltage.


----------



## lazy bum

anyone know why Amazon pulled their 780 Classifieds this morning? I was set to order from them today when the 3 free games deal became live but now they have a message about pulling their stock of it for item review:

ITEM UNDER REVIEW

While this item is available from other marketplace sellers on this page, it is not currently offered by Amazon.com because customers have told us there may be something wrong with our inventory of the item, the way we are shipping it, or the way it's described here. (Thanks for the tip!)

We're working to fix the problem as quickly as possible.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lazy bum*
> 
> anyone know why Amazon pulled their 780 Classifieds this morning? I was set to order from them today when the 3 free games deal became live but now they have a message about pulling their stock of it for item review:
> 
> ITEM UNDER REVIEW
> 
> While this item is available from other marketplace sellers on this page, it is not currently offered by Amazon.com because customers have told us there may be something wrong with our inventory of the item, the way we are shipping it, or the way it's described here. (Thanks for the tip!)
> 
> We're working to fix the problem as quickly as possible.


Might have to do with the price drop. Not entirely sure why they would pull the cards though.


----------



## lazy bum

yeah, I just saw the stuff start to break about the drop to $499.

of course, now I'm wondering if I should wait for a 780 ti classified, but we don't really know when it's being released yet and I am currently without a video card and going mad.


----------



## anticommon

classified isn't available through the evga site right now... so I'm wondering if that is cause for alarm. Maybe evga will be focusing their efforts towards a 780 ti classified? That'd be nice.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> classified isn't available through the evga site right now... so I'm wondering if that is cause for alarm. Maybe evga will be focusing their efforts towards a 780 ti classified? That'd be nice.


IMO i dont think it would take much engineering since its prolly just a more unlocked chip slap that ont he same pcb and Bam a:thumb: MONSTER


----------



## DuraN1

Guess its time to join the club even though i've had the cards for a while


----------



## iatacs19

I gambled and I lost.
I bought the GTX 780 Classified about 3 weeks ago for $599 with that coupon thinking it wouldn't go lower, but with the GTX 780 at $499, the Classified version will probably be less than $599. Feeling a little buyers remorse.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> 
> 
> Guess its time to join the club even though i've had the cards for a while


What tubing is that? i bought the primochill bloodshed red and it looks orange in my rig ? Unless you have red coolant flowing through it ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> I gambled and I lost.
> I bought the GTX 780 Classified about 3 weeks ago for $599 with that coupon thinking it wouldn't go lower, but with the GTX 780 at $499, the Classified version will probably be less than $599. Feeling a little buyers remorse.


Where are the 780s this cheap at ? I havent seen a classy below 699 new yet..


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess its time to join the club even though i've had the cards for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What tubing is that? i bought the primochill bloodshed red and it looks orange in my rig ? Unless you have red coolant flowing through it ?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> I gambled and I lost.
> I bought the GTX 780 Classified about 3 weeks ago for $599 with that coupon thinking it wouldn't go lower, but with the GTX 780 at $499, the Classified version will probably be less than $599. Feeling a little buyers remorse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the 780s this cheap at ? I havent seen a classy below 699 new yet..
Click to expand...

It was with that evga coupon, they're not that cheap...YET!!!

I also highly doubt evga is pulling the classy for good, might be pricing it lower and yanked it for a bit.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## lazy bum

hopefully it's just a day or two. I'm getting antsy with just integrated Intel.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> What tubing is that? i bought the primochill bloodshed red and it looks orange in my rig ? Unless you have red coolant flowing through it ?
> Where are the 780s this cheap at ? I havent seen a classy below 699 new yet..


Its the PrimoChill Advanced LRT Clear + Mayhems Pastel Red. Was sceptical of using Primo+Mayhems due to the bad rep the Primo Pro LRT got, but Mayhems confirmed the Advanced LRT should be just fine









I actually had the bloodshed red but swapped it for this, looks much better imo. The Blood red does look very orange, wasnt as pretty as i expected


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lazy bum*
> 
> hopefully it's just a day or two. I'm getting antsy with just integrated Intel.


The classy is still available on newegg. But imo I would wait to watch if price drops.


----------



## coolhandluke41

it looks like they just released 331.65 - WHQL

Release Summary

This 331.65 Game Ready WHQL driver ensures you'll have the best possible gaming experience in Battlefield 4 and Call of Duty: Ghosts. These Game Ready drivers will also provide performance enhancements in a wide variety of different games.

In addition, the new 331.65 Game Ready driver is bundled with GeForce Experience v1.7 which includes support for two highly-anticipated new technologies. NVIDIA GameStream™ provides end users with the ability to stream PC games from their GeForce GTX-equipped PC directly to a SHIELD device. This update also introduces the Beta version of GeForce ShadowPlay™, an innovated new game capture tool with exceptional features and performance.

New in GeForce R331 Drivers

Performance Boost - Increases performance by up to 19% for GeForce 400/500/600/700 series GPUs in several PC games vs. GeForce 327.23 WHQL-certified drivers. Results will vary depending on your GPU and system configuration. Here is one example of measured gains:

GeForce GTX 690/770/780/TITAN:

Up to 12% in Battlefield 4
Up to 19% in Sniper Elite V2
Up to 13% in Dirt: Showdown
Up to 9% in Metro: Last Light
Up to 9% in Sleeping Dogs
Up to 8% in Max Payne 3
Up to 6% in F1 2012
SLI Technology
Batman: Arkham Origins - updated profile
Battlefield 4 - updated profile
Shadow Warrior - added DX9 profile
War of the Vikings - added DX11 profile
Dragon Sword - updated DX9 profile
GRID 2 - updated DX11 profile
Euro Truck Simulator 2 - updated profile
3D Vision
Shadow Warrior - "Excellent"
Call of Duty: Ghosts - "Fair"
The Wolf Among Us - "Good"
Gaming Technology
Enables GeForce ShadowPlay™ technology
Civilization 5 - added HBAO+
SHIELD
Enables NVIDIA GameStream™ technology
4K Displays
Adds support for 4K Surround

Additional Details

Installs new PhysX System Software 9.13.0725.
Installs HD Audio v1.3.26.4
Installs GeForce Experience v9.3.16.0
Includes support for applications built using CUDA 5.5 or earlier version of the CUDA Toolkit. More information at http://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-toolkit
Supports OpenGL 4.3 for GeForce 400-series and later GPUs.
Supports DisplayPort 1.2 for GeForce GTX 600 series GPUs.
Supports multiple languages and APIs for GPU computing: CUDA C, CUDA C++, CUDA Fortran, OpenCL, DirectCompute, and Microsoft C++ AMP.
Supports single GPU and NVIDIA SLI technology on DirectX 9, DirectX 10, DirectX 11, and OpenGL, including 3-way SLI, Quad SLI, and SLI support on SLI-certified Intel and AMD motherboards.


----------



## lazy bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> The classy is still available on newegg. But imo I would wait to watch if price drops.


speaking of, looks like the price drop has appeared on Newegg, so I'm going to jump on in.


----------



## nyk20z3

I am a 780 Lighting owner but i still have love for you guys -

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130943&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Video+Card+-+Nvidia-_-EVGA-_-14130943

Enjoy..


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lazy bum*
> 
> speaking of, looks like the price drop has appeared on Newegg, so I'm going to jump on in.


I just bought my hc classy for 820. Like two wreks ago. I should damn return mine and get the free games with the new one.. it would basically break even xD


----------



## sWaY20

Can we return the card? I bought mine late last week, I want that price difference. I wonder if evga would refund the difference if I called them.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## marc0053

Classified for 580$
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130943


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Classified for 580$
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130943


Damn, I bought my classy a month ago, I feel so cheated


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Wow.. good deal on Newegg. It's $579.99 for a 780 classy vs $699.99 on EVGA.

Guess you gotta just play the waiting game when AMD is slow pushing out cards. AND OR.. Newegg is trying to clear their inventory for the double BIOS cards. So both can be contributing to the lowering of the price.


----------



## Lumo841

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I am a 780 Lighting owner but i still have love for you guys -
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130943&nm_mc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r&cm_mmc=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r-_-Video+Card+-+Nvidia-_-EVGA-_-14130943
> 
> Enjoy..


Must resist urge to buy another one...


----------



## Scorpion667

The 780 has become the 770 of this series in a way... now that 780ti is on the horizon.
Evga 780 ref on Newegg for $519

How do you guys feel about it?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> The 780 has become the 770 of this series in a way... now that 780ti is on the horizon.
> Evga 780 ref on Newegg for $519
> 
> How do you guys feel about it?


I feel like I have two great cards that will last me a while ..no big deal since both cards are keepers ,you always pay premium to be first one on the block to own one ,just like Titan ,Classy and soon to be 780i


----------



## jameyscott

People need to realize if you don't pay for the performance you want now, you'll never be happy because something will always be better. I'm very happy with my classifieds and if gsync ends up being a thing, these cards will last me a good 4 years. (I hope)


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> People need to realize if you don't pay for the performance you want now, you'll never be happy because something will always be better. I'm very happy with my classifieds and if gsync ends up being a thing, these cards will last me a good 4 years. (I hope)


Yeah I'm stoked to try out G-Sync also. I hope someone ragequits their titan or 780 Classy HC ownership when they see the 290x benchies so I can snag it for a good price =P

I was REALLY close to snagging a 290x over the weekend but then I remembered G-Sync. DECISIONS DECISIONS!

in b4 780i classy HC $899.99


----------



## anticommon

Paid $600 for my classified... price dropped to 580 three weeks later? Not too worried about it.


----------



## anticommon

Also I'm going to be installing my EK block, and I've never installed a GPU block before so if anyone wants to leave me some tips hopefully I can get this thing put together in the next half hour or so. But also... does anyone have any tips on how to leak test my loop without having my whole system turned on? Isn't there something you can do to trick the psu into thinking that it's turned on?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Also I'm going to be installing my EK block, and I've never installed a GPU block before so if anyone wants to leave me some tips hopefully I can get this thing put together in the next half hour or so. But also... does anyone have any tips on how to leak test my loop without having my whole system turned on? Isn't there something you can do to trick the psu into thinking that it's turned on?


paper clip, jump the black and green wire on your 24 pin cable. Unplug anything that you don't want to start. I use a separate power supply for this.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Also I'm going to be installing my EK block, and I've never installed a GPU block before so if anyone wants to leave me some tips hopefully I can get this thing put together in the next half hour or so. But also... does anyone have any tips on how to leak test my loop without having my whole system turned on? Isn't there something you can do to trick the psu into thinking that it's turned on?


Its really easy just follow instructions. As for the psu, use something metal (paperclip or staples) to bridge the green 24 connector wire with any black 24 connector wire. They ahould be beaide each other. Make sure you psu is switched off and unplugged before. Then plug in the psu and use the psu switch to turn the pump on (connect the pump to a 4 pin molex)


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> paper clip, jump the black and green wire on your 24 pin cable. Unplug anything that you don't want to start. I use a separate power supply for this.


Same a second psu is recommended. You can mess up the psu doing this although I have never personally seen it happen.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Also I'm going to be installing my EK block, and I've never installed a GPU block before so if anyone wants to leave me some tips hopefully I can get this thing put together in the next half hour or so. But also... does anyone have any tips on how to leak test my loop without having my whole system turned on? Isn't there something you can do to trick the psu into thinking that it's turned on?


Make sure you have the right tools. Don't use tools from BestBuy. make sure its from a hardware store.
Ground to avoid static
Also youtube, plenty of videos.

Then this to turn on your PSU.


----------



## jameyscott

My wife let me get the rest of my watercooling supplies and new PSU!







I'm not allowed to spend anymore money until after Christmas, though. Watercooled Classifieds here I come!!


----------



## anticommon

Also what are the small black chips on the very end of the card, the ek block isn't long enough to cover them and I don't want to cook them when I put my block on. If they are memory voltage regulators then do I need to get some extra heat inks on them or will my 1.75v still be safe without them? If it is something else though then please let me know. Thanks:thumb:

Also I will rep all the posts that helped me when I get back onto a desktop and not my phone lol


----------



## sandboarder08

BF4 is Crazy just spent about 3 hours playing.....

im getting around 80+ fps on ultra 1080p and running the card at 1306mhz 3402 mem runs like a champ, tomarrow im gonna push it up untill bf4 starts acting up!!!


----------



## DuraN1

Guys, the easiest way to leak test your loop is to disconnect everything you dont want to start (HDDs etc) and unplug the PCIE power cables and the 12v CPU power cables. That way you can just use your power button or mainboard power button or whatever to run the pump, and the loop wont heat up because the CPU and GPU does not get any power. No need to hotwire the PSU


----------



## Ovrclck

When it comes down to filling your res. Hot wiring is the way to go. There is a chance you may run the pump dry when filling. Hence the paper clip method.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Also what are the small black chips on the very end of the card, the ek block isn't long enough to cover them and I don't want to cook them when I put my block on. If they are memory voltage regulators then do I need to get some extra heat inks on them or will my 1.75v still be safe without them? If it is something else though then please let me know. Thanks:thumb:
> 
> Also I will rep all the posts that helped me when I get back onto a desktop and not my phone lol


You won't cook anything.

*Edit *Actually I don't know


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> Guys, the easiest way to leak test your loop is to disconnect everything you dont want to start (HDDs etc) and unplug the PCIE power cables and the 12v CPU power cables. That way you can just use your power button or mainboard power button or whatever to run the pump, and the loop wont heat up because the CPU and GPU does not get any power. No need to hotwire the PSU


That is a very bad idea. the board will still get power and get shorted out if there is a leak. You can do that all you want, but I will be disconnecting everything to be 100% sure nothing goes wrong.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> [quote name="DuraN1" url="/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/3160_20#post_21077656"]Guys, the easiest way to leak test your loop is to disconnect everything you dont want to start (HDDs etc) and unplug the PCIE power cables and the 12v CPU power cables. That way you can just use your power button or mainboard power button or whatever to run the pump, and the loop wont heat up because the CPU and GPU does not get any power. No need to hotwire the PSU


That is a very bad idea. the board will still get power and get shorted out if there is a leak. You can do that all you want, but I will be disconnecting everything to be 100% sure nothing goes wrong.[/QUOTE]
100x ^This

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> [quote name="DuraN1" url="/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/3160_20#post_21077656"]Guys, the easiest way to leak test your loop is to disconnect everything you dont want to start (HDDs etc) and unplug the PCIE power cables and the 12v CPU power cables. That way you can just use your power button or mainboard power button or whatever to run the pump, and the loop wont heat up because the CPU and GPU does not get any power. No need to hotwire the PSU


That is a very bad idea. the board will still get power and get shorted out if there is a leak. You can do that all you want, but I will be disconnecting everything to be 100% sure nothing goes wrong.[/QUOTE]
100x ^This

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> Same a second psu is recommended. You can mess up the psu doing this although I have never personally seen it happen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Make sure you have the right tools. Don't use tools from BestBuy. make sure its from a hardware store.
> Ground to avoid static
> Also youtube, plenty of videos.
> 
> Then this to turn on your PSU.


With a second PSU you do have to be on the ball when switching on & off, I have used a second psu jumpstarted a few times & have killed a PSU doing it before.
An adapter that connects to the second unit so it switches on with the main one is recommended.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> Guys, the easiest way to leak test your loop is to disconnect everything you dont want to start (HDDs etc) and unplug the PCIE power cables and the 12v CPU power cables. That way you can just use your power button or mainboard power button or whatever to run the pump, and the loop wont heat up because the CPU and GPU does not get any power. No need to hotwire the PSU


Anddddd bye bye board if water gets on it. Be safe and hotwire it. If you don't want to risk either of them then drive to best buy or some equivalent and get a cheap psu and use it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> With a second PSU you do have to be on the ball when switching on & off, I have used a second psu jumpstarted a few times & have killed a PSU doing it before.
> An adapter that connects to the second unit so it switches on with the main one is recommended.


No disrespect but what? We are talking about a second PSU, not attached to your rig in any way, that is only connected to your pump to fill the loop. Once the loop is filled and leak tested, the POS PSU just gets thrown back into the closet till the next loop.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> When it comes down to filling your res. Hot wiring is the way to go. There is a chance you may run the pump dry when filling. Hence the paper clip method.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> 100x ^This
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Best way is to get an external Molex power adapter, psu like for a laptop, cost almost nothing and works good for testing pumps leds ect!!!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Best way is to get an external Molex power adapter, psu like for a laptop, cost almost nothing and works good for testing pumps leds ect!!!


Im going to use one that came with my harddrive kit. It's only 2 amps, but should be fine for a 655 on the lowest setting.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Best way is to get an external Molex power adapter, psu like for a laptop, cost almost nothing and works good for testing pumps leds ect!!!


This I agree is the best way, but if he already has a spare PSU running around (especially like me with some olddddddddd ancient 400w diablo PSU) then hotwiring would be the best. Who cares if you blow that PSU?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Best way is to get an external Molex power adapter, psu like for a laptop, cost almost nothing and works good for testing pumps leds ect!!!


Nice! Why didn't I think of that. I've been lugging an old antec true power 1200 watter for years just to fill my loop.
+Rep


----------



## anticommon

OK so my pump has a 4 pin power connector (not molex, the tiny one) and all of my other adapters are 3 pin or 2 pin. can I still plug it in to one of those to leak check without powering on the mother boardboard? Also I don't have any paper clips lol. Thirdly my 24 pin connector is different colors so could I get a better diagram which pins to short with the paper clip? Much appreciated and reps will come soon!


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> OK so my pump has a 4 pin power connector (not molex, the tiny one) and all of my other adapters are 3 pin or 2 pin. can I still plug it in to one of those to leak check without powering on the mother boardboard? Also I don't have any paper clips lol. Thirdly my 24 pin connector is different colors so could I get a better diagram which pins to short with the paper clip? Much appreciated and reps will come soon!


If your pump doesn't use a molex connection then you will need to go to your local electronic store and buy a molex to a 4 pin adapter.

you can count the rows, if you can't count then put your adapter next to the screen and aline.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> If your pump doesn't use a molex connection then you will need to go to your local electronic store and buy a molex to a 4 pin adapter.
> 
> you can count the rows, if you can't count then put your adapter next to the screen and aline.


Sure I can't use a three pin adapter to just run the pump for a few minutes?

I thought forth pin was for variable speed anyways so 3 pins would just run at maximum speed


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Sure I can't use a three pin adapter to just run the pump for a few minutes?
> 
> I thought forth pin was for variable speed anyways so 3 pins would just run at maximum speed


It should work yes. 3 pin to 4 pin molex should.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Sure I can't use a three pin adapter to just run the pump for a few minutes?
> 
> I thought forth pin was for variable speed anyways so 3 pins would just run at maximum speed


You can but hooking up a 4 pin to a 3 pin will slowly kill the pump.


----------



## anticommon

Got my block on and all is well. Temps went down ~ 30c and I can push my card more with some more voltage, but it still doesn't like 1.4ghz I don't think. Oh well, at least my PC is quieter and runs cooler









EDIT HOLY CRAP you can change the supersampling in BF4 to 200% and fov to 120 degrees and at 1440p this brings my 780 down to it's KNEES. I'm talking 5-15 fps.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Got my block on and all is well. Temps went down ~ 30c and I can push my card more with some more voltage, but it still doesn't like 1.4ghz I don't think. Oh well, at least my PC is quieter and runs cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT HOLY CRAP you can change the supersampling in BF4 to 200% and fov to 120 degrees and at 1440p this brings my 780 down to it's KNEES. I'm talking 5-15 fps.


My card doesn't much like 1.4 eithet. It benches up to 1450 but slightly artifacts around 1424-1450 :shrug: Glad to see you got the loop up and running. I can't wait to get my copy of bf4! Ill be going sli hydros for it









Edit: You could also maybe invest in an i7 for BF4 and wcing it also. A nice overclocked i7 will help your frames out immensly also. Its a pretty intensive pc game all around so any headroom you can give it through cpu/memory/gpu will give you a better experience.


----------



## Eggy88

Just done with some benching under water





How is the new v3 bios working for you guys?


----------



## szeged

thats an excellent firestrike score, just saw it in the firestrike thread







ill have to bump this new titan to 1.3v or more to beat you now lol, 200 points behind atm :x


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Thank you, I will mod it tomorrow when I get home. But before doing anything I like to see what is the changes. Have you removed the stock cooler to see what memory is under?


I have 2 cards with the same BIOS buyed 2 weeks ago and both have Samsung chips.


----------



## tObber166

Hi Guys.

Question, is it possible to flash this BIOS "Classy-vBios-3A.80-rev3.zip" for my EVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC w/ ACX SLI
Would i gain any benefit?
And how can i see what memory my cards have. Elpida/Samsung?

/Cheers


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tObber166*
> 
> Hi Guys.
> 
> Question, is it possible to flash this BIOS "Classy-vBios-3A.80-rev3.zip" for my EVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC w/ ACX SLI
> Would i gain any benefit?
> And how can i see what memory my cards have. Elpida/Samsung?
> 
> /Cheers


I'm sure it will work but you probably wont gain anything. I would just use the highest power limit bios skyn3t made for the regular 780's. It wont give you voltage control or anything like that. I think there are some mods you would have to do for that. When I first got the classified there were no bios's yet and I used a 780 acx ti bios and it worked perfectly.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tObber166*
> 
> Hi Guys.
> 
> Question, is it possible to flash this BIOS "Classy-vBios-3A.80-rev3.zip" for my EVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC w/ ACX SLI
> Would i gain any benefit?
> And how can i see what memory my cards have. Elpida/Samsung?
> 
> /Cheers


Its not advisable to flash a bios from a different card to yours but it is possible I guess. Just make sure you save your old one if you decide to do it. To see what memory chips you have, you will have to take the stock cooler off and they will be labeled. They are little square chips under your stock cooler. Will have either Elipda or Samsung on them.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Here ya go:
> 
> http://eduncan911.com/downloads/EVGAGTX780CLASSIFIED-80.80.21.01.80.zip
> 
> ^- contains both normal and LN2, dumped via nvflash --save


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Thank you, I will mod it tomorrow when I get home. But before doing anything I like to see what is the changes. Have you removed the stock cooler to see what memory is under?


Not rushing you or anything.. Just checking if you got it to yet.

FYI, I did force-flash your 80.10.3A.00.80-LN2 V2 bios and the card seemed to be working ok.

But, I start getting artifacts around 1280 Mhz core (a lot of artifacts, going down to 1220 seemed to have just a little); whereas on the stock 80.80.21.01.80-:N2 BIOS, I wouldn't start to get artifacts until around 1350 Mhz. Both with 1.30 V (I use EVBot).

I also noticed that the .80 bios I forced flash also has a massive difference in voltage than what I set in EVBot. With 80.80.21.01.80, EVBot set to 1.30V showed about 1.32V with a volt meter. With 80.10.3A.00.80, setting EVBot to 1.3V showed only 1.285V. So, I bumped it to 1.35V in EVBot in order to get it to show 1.32V with the voltmeter. Still artifacts badly around 1280 Mhz.

I then flashed back to the original 80.80.21.01.80-LN2 bios that came with the card and tested with EVBot 1.30V (1.32 @ meter) and got back up to 1350 Mhz before artifacts came.

So... One would think there is a difference between the BIOS files. I would guess that some timings or internal voltages are different between the BIOS files.

Memory was at 0+ stock speeds the entire time. I also bumped the memory and PCIe voltages as well to see if it would make a difference - nope.


----------



## totalownership

Can anyone tell me what's going on with the price of this card? Last night I swear I saw it in the mid-to high 500's , today it's 699 everywhere. Even when doing a google search it shows some online (newegg etc.) listing it at 579 then when you click and go to the actual newegg site it's 699. EVGA has it listed at 579 at their site. This is kind of turning me off.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Not rushing you or anything.. Just checking if you got it to yet.
> 
> FYI, I did force-flash your 80.10.3A.00.80-LN2 V2 bios and the card seemed to be working ok.
> 
> But, I start getting artifacts around 1280 Mhz core (a lot of artifacts, going down to 1220 seemed to have just a little); whereas on the stock 80.80.21.01.80-:N2 BIOS, I wouldn't start to get artifacts until around 1350 Mhz. Both with 1.30 V (I use EVBot).
> 
> I also noticed that the .80 bios I forced flash also has a massive difference in voltage than what I set in EVBot. With 80.80.21.01.80, EVBot set to 1.30V showed about 1.32V with a volt meter. With 80.10.3A.00.80, setting EVBot to 1.3V showed only 1.285V. So, I bumped it to 1.35V in EVBot in order to get it to show 1.32V with the voltmeter. Still artifacts badly around 1280 Mhz.
> 
> I then flashed back to the original 80.80.21.01.80-LN2 bios that came with the card and tested with EVBot 1.30V (1.32 @ meter) and got back up to 1350 Mhz before artifacts came.
> 
> So... One would think there is a difference between the BIOS files. I would guess that some timings or internal voltages are different between the BIOS files.
> 
> Memory was at 0+ stock speeds the entire time. I also bumped the memory and PCIe voltages as well to see if it would make a difference - nope.


How were you not getting throttling @ 1.3 on the stock BIOS power limit?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what's going on with the price of this card? Last night I swear I saw it in the mid-to high 500's , today it's 699 everywhere. Even when doing a google search it shows some online (newegg etc.) listing it at 579 then when you click and go to the actual newegg site it's 699. EVGA has it listed at 579 at their site. This is kind of turning me off.


Newegg saw the interest sky rocket so they marked it up again.

Apparently it should still be much cheaper on evga.com


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Newegg saw the interest sky rocket so they marked it up again.
> 
> Apparently it should still be much cheaper on evga.com


Thanks man. That's a total turnoff for me. I'm on the phone with EVGA right now, on hold. lol
If I can nab this card at the 580 price then I'm in but if not.....


----------



## tObber166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm sure it will work but you probably wont gain anything. I would just use the highest power limit bios skyn3t made for the regular 780's. It wont give you voltage control or anything like that. I think there are some mods you would have to do for that. When I first got the classified there were no bios's yet and I used a 780 acx ti bios and it worked perfectly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> Its not advisable to flash a bios from a different card to yours but it is possible I guess. Just make sure you save your old one if you decide to do it. To see what memory chips you have, you will have to take the stock cooler off and they will be labeled. They are little square chips under your stock cooler. Will have either Elipda or Samsung on them.


Ah, I see...

Well, maybe its best to play safe and try the bios for the regular 780s
Thanks for your advice,and quick replies!

/Cheers


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> Thanks man. That's a total turnoff for me. I'm on the phone with EVGA right now, on hold. lol
> If I can nab this card at the 580 price then I'm in but if not.....


Just buy it from EVGA.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Newegg saw the interest sky rocket so they marked it up again.
> 
> Apparently it should still be much cheaper on evga.com


It may also have something to do with people like me xD. I messaged newegg because I recently purchased a hc 780 classy for 830 and I asked them for AC3 and SC Blacklist for free because all I had to do was return my card for a full refund, eat the 120 $ or so restocking fee, and rebuy the same card (hc was 699 when I sent this message) and get the games for free this way. They have yet to respond to me and that was over 24 hours ago. I think they realized I was right and are trying to wait out the 30 days for some people xD


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> Thanks man. That's a total turnoff for me. I'm on the phone with EVGA right now, on hold. lol
> If I can nab this card at the 580 price then I'm in but if not.....


You Will -

Shows it sold out though so hopefully you can pay now at this price and hold your spot lol.

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-3788-KR


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> You Will -
> 
> Shows it sold out though so hopefully you can pay now at this price and hold your spot lol.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-3788-KR


Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a "spot" to hold. lol
I finished talking to the guy and he doesn't know when stock is coming in. He says it will come in just doesn't know when. I got a sneaky suspicion that it might be a LOOOOONG wait. Don't think they want to eat that 579. We'll see how it shakes out. If I can't get this I'll probably get the MSI Lightning but it just seems this card is a monster so I want to do it right and once. No more adapt and overcome for me, just give me my junk! lol


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> How were you not getting throttling @ 1.3 on the stock BIOS power limit?


Depends on what app u use for testing. I was using Valley at 4000x900 resolution (across three screens) in the background, which made it hover around 105 to 108% PT on the 79.4% ASIC card, and around 102% PT on the 68.4% ASIC card. Backing down the voltage to 1.275V gets me under 100% PT, but with artifacts.

Now, if I use the "Fuzzy E" Core Burner in OC Scanner, yep I peg 115% instantly. I actually peg 115% with like 1.25V or something much lower as well using that core burner.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Depends on what app u use for testing. I was using Valley at 4000x900 resolution (across three screens) in the background, which made it hover around 105 to 108% PT on the 79.4% ASIC card, and around 102% PT on the 68.4% ASIC card. Backing down the voltage to 1.275V gets me under 100% PT, but with artifacts.
> 
> Now, if I use the "Fuzzy E" Core Burner in OC Scanner, yep I peg 115% instantly. I actually peg 115% with like 1.25V or something much lower as well using that core burner.


That's odd, on the stock LN2 BIOS if i use anything 1.225 or above I'm power limited...


----------



## Ovrclck

So I'm about to install the ek block on my classy, am i suppose to install the film that came with the card that is meant for aftermarket coolers? I'm at work and don't have a picture of the item in question.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> That's odd, on the stock LN2 BIOS if i use anything 1.225 or above I'm power limited...


I'm taking a guess that you have a higher ASIC? Like in the 80s? Reading through this thread would indicate that the higher the ASIC, the more 'sensitive' they are to higher volts? meaning, you don't need as many volts to get the same speed i get with my crummy 68.4% ASIC?

Remember, there are three BIOSes for the 78 Classys, that we know of. I am on the one I listed earlier, and selected LN2 yep.

2x GTX 780 Classifieds in SLI @ PCIe 3.0
PT @ 115%
Temp Target @ 95
Priority set to Temp
Fans at 100% (and high speed server fan at 5000 rpms between the cards)

Using Valley benchmark across 3 screens.

I found that if I don't touch the Voltage control in PrecisionX that it doesn't boost up very high. I have to max it out at 1.20V before the clocks go way up.

I then start inching the clocks up 25 at a time until a lock/crash/reboot. Then I add voltave to EVBot and try again.

The whole time PrecixionX graphs show my "Limiting" factor being the Max Volts at 1. Which is odd, no matter how many volts I pump into it, it always shows 1.

When I forced-flash skyn3t's bios that did not match my bios, all of the limiting factors were 0. Yay! But, I got sever artifacts at a much lower core speed so I went back to the original LN2 BIOS until Skyn3t makes changes to my version.

I'd be happy to edit the BIOS myself if someone would post the memory map of the hex online...


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> I'm taking a guess that you have a higher ASIC? Like in the 80s? Reading through this thread would indicate that the higher the ASIC, the more 'sensitive' they are to higher volts? meaning, you don't need as many volts to get the same speed i get with my crummy 68.4% ASIC?
> 
> Remember, there are three BIOSes for the 78 Classys, that we know of. I am on the one I listed earlier, and selected LN2 yep.
> 
> 2x GTX 780 Classifieds in SLI @ PCIe 3.0
> PT @ 115%
> Temp Target @ 95
> Priority set to Temp
> Fans at 100% (and high speed server fan at 5000 rpms between the cards)
> 
> Using Valley benchmark across 3 screens.
> 
> I found that if I don't touch the Voltage control in PrecisionX that it doesn't boost up very high. I have to max it out at 1.20V before the clocks go way up.
> 
> I then start inching the clocks up 25 at a time until a lock/crash/reboot. Then I add voltave to EVBot and try again.
> 
> The whole time PrecixionX graphs show my "Limiting" factor being the Max Volts at 1. Which is odd, no matter how many volts I pump into it, it always shows 1.
> 
> When I forced-flash skyn3t's bios that did not match my bios, all of the limiting factors were 0. Yay! But, I got sever artifacts at a much lower core speed so I went back to the original LN2 BIOS until Skyn3t makes changes to my version.
> 
> I'd be happy to edit the BIOS myself if someone would post the memory map of the hex online...


Have you tried the TI forums bios if your having issues? The first Classy Vbios came from the TI forums and was modded from a geninue Classy bios. (basically what we first used before others started creating vbios). He has updated it and believe is up to "3A", but you'd have to check. He also creates vbios for Titans. You can download it from their forums, but you will need to post a minimum of five posts before you can download.


----------



## anticommon

I keep getting crashes in BF4 with my classy... constantly turning down the mhz just a little bit to see what will make it stable. My EK block gets to around 57c and I wonder if it's too high? already brought my clocks down to 1350mhz. Maybe I need a second radiator....

And can anyone else not get afterburner to work with bf4?


----------



## Angrychair

I can join with my 680 classified x 2?


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> I keep getting crashes in BF4 with my classy... constantly turning down the mhz just a little bit to see what will make it stable. My EK block gets to around 57c and I wonder if it's too high? already brought my clocks down to 1350mhz. Maybe I need a second radiator....
> 
> And can anyone else not get afterburner to work with bf4?


i'm getting crashes too, game lock ups. Tried different drivers and SLI on and off, nothing helps, still every couple rounds bf4 crashes.

as for afterburner, i assume u mean the in game overlay? rivatuner in game overlay only works on 32 bit apps, not 64.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> I keep getting crashes in BF4 with my classy... constantly turning down the mhz just a little bit to see what will make it stable. My EK block gets to around 57c and I wonder if it's too high? already brought my clocks down to 1350mhz. Maybe I need a second radiator....
> 
> And can anyone else not get afterburner to work with bf4?


Its not terribly high.. but my HC stays around 40-44c on full load for hours at 1424/1740 so I tjink its a bit highrr then it should be. Whats your setup?

Edit: what windows do you have? Ppl with 7 had problems with the beta but I think it was fixed. The game is optimized for 8.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> I keep getting crashes in BF4 with my classy... constantly turning down the mhz just a little bit to see what will make it stable. My EK block gets to around 57c and I wonder if it's too high? already brought my clocks down to 1350mhz. Maybe I need a second radiator....
> 
> And can anyone else not get afterburner to work with bf4?


BF3 can make your overclock unstable at times even though you pass stress extensive software or other games. That's what a lot of people in here has experienced. So I won't be surprised if BF4 is the same causing overclocking instability


----------



## jameyscott

For those having problems with your overclocks in BF4. I can't even get into BF4 overclocked. However, I went over to BF3 and played a few games. It played just fine with my overclocks.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I can join with my 680 classified x 2?[URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1723028/width/500/height/1000%5B/IMG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1723028/width/500/height/1000[/IMG[/URL]][/QUOTE]
> 
> Those look so lonely without the EVBot port.
> 
> Also, to be added, I think he needs your gpu-z verification link.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Those look so lonely without the EVBot port.
> 
> Also, to be added, I think he needs your gpu-z verification link.


@ eduncan911 thank you for provide me the newst Classy bios
Two things very important on those new bios. those are very crimpped bios they did eliminate a lot thing's to prevent it to be moded. but after a good time spent on those bios I finnally got work around it. since I gave everyone a nice fancy 200PT slide with 300% to 600% , I did the same with both bios. I had flashed the Classy bios but not the Titan. I'm wating to the Titan feedback to be tested for release same for Classy too.

Evga Classy bios *80.80.21.01.80*
Asus Titan bios *80.10.3E.00.01*


----------



## mcg75

Sky, I loaded up your new V3 bios .82 last night.

With no adjustments, my classy runs 1045 mhz in everything.

The previous bios V2 ran 1111 mhz.

Is that intentional or did I do something wrong.


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> i'm getting crashes too, game lock ups. Tried different drivers and SLI on and off, nothing helps, still every couple rounds bf4 crashes.
> 
> as for afterburner, i assume u mean the in game overlay? rivatuner in game overlay only works on 32 bit apps, not 64.


Yeah I just remembered about the rivatuner 64bit problem. Man that sucks :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> Its not terribly high.. but my HC stays around 40-44c on full load for hours at 1424/1740 so I tjink its a bit highrr then it should be. Whats your setup?
> 
> Edit: what windows do you have? Ppl with 7 had problems with the beta but I think it was fixed. The game is optimized for 8.


I've got a double thick 240mm radiator (with push/pull scyth fans) on my 2500k @ 4.5ghz and my classified block. My CPU load temps went up 10c and my GPU load temps have gone down (from acx) ~30c. I don't think I can afford to grab another radiator or a thicker radiator, nor do I think my PC case has the room for it. Maybe new fans though, that's a possibility.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Sky, I loaded up your new V3 bios .82 last night.
> 
> With no adjustments, my classy runs 1045 mhz in everything.
> 
> The previous bios V2 ran 1111 mhz.
> 
> Is that intentional or did I do something wrong.


Yeah I did lowered the core clock this time, i guess was my head doing too much 00 6E 38 D1 08 00 FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 6E A8 , I may messed up the number's but it can be fixed.

I just want to play BF3 but you guys won't let me lol. I never load it up since the released day.


----------



## extommy

Can any1 report those classified under water? Temp and any clock comparison before vs after?


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @ eduncan911 thank you for provide me the newst Classy bios
> Two things very important on those new bios. those are very crimpped bios they did eliminate a lot thing's to prevent it to be moded. but after a good time spent on those bios I finnally got work around it. since I gave everyone a nice fancy 200PT slide with 300% to 600% , I did the same with both bios. I had flashed the Classy bios but not the Titan. I'm wating to the Titan feedback to be tested for release same for Classy too.
> 
> Evga Classy bios *80.80.21.01.80*
> Asus Titan bios *80.10.3E.00.01*


Thanks man. Did u want me to test it out? Send me a PM for email or alike.


----------



## skyn3t

You got it.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Yeah I just remembered about the rivatuner 64bit problem. Man that sucks :/
> I've got a double thick 240mm radiator (with push/pull scyth fans) on my 2500k @ 4.5ghz and my classified block. My CPU load temps went up 10c and my GPU load temps have gone down (from acx) ~30c. I don't think I can afford to grab another radiator or a thicker radiator, nor do I think my PC case has the room for it. Maybe new fans though, that's a possibility.


A single 240 isnt enough for hard overclocks.. but should do OK with mild or so overclocks. Your next investment needs to be atleast another 240. Mod the case if you have to (IE take some drive bays out which would most likely be the easiest way) or possibly another case :-\. I have fit a 360, 240, and a 120 into a fractal design define r4 so it can be done .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *extommy*
> 
> Can any1 report those classified under water? Temp and any clock comparison before vs after?


I cant report before being on water as I bought a HC classy, but mine stays around 36-38 unless I leave my PC folding during the day and it will reach 42-44. 44 is the highest I have yet to see and that was clocked at 1450/1738 1.35v for some benches!


----------



## anticommon

I have another 240mm extra thick radiator I could use but I need to solder it cause it has a couple pinholes from some screws that went too far... if I fix it up and test it out a bit I might be able to make it work in my pc. Then I'd just need some fans (or find some I've got laying around) to push air through it


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> I have another 240mm extra thick radiator I could use but I need to solder it cause it has a couple pinholes from some screws that went too far... if I fix it up and test it out a bit I might be able to make it work in my pc. Then I'd just need some fans (or find some I've got laying around) to push air through it


Have you tested it before? The pinholes would have has to penetrate where the water flows for it to leak. You can go too far and mess up fins and the rad still be fine. What are the RPM/SP of the fans you are putting on these rads and what is the FPI of the rads? Might also have something to do with it.


----------



## bpmcleod

Anyone know of a way to obtain 1.4-1.5v for these cards without EVBot?


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> Have you tested it before? The pinholes would have has to penetrate where the water flows for it to leak. You can go too far and mess up fins and the rad still be fine. What are the RPM/SP of the fans you are putting on these rads and what is the FPI of the rads? Might also have something to do with it.


The two rads I have are both XSPC 240X (I think?) rads. The one with the pinholes definitely leaks because I nearly destroyed my PC with it when I was tightening those screws down.


----------



## dowkass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @ eduncan911 thank you for provide me the newst Classy bios
> Two things very important on those new bios. those are very crimpped bios they did eliminate a lot thing's to prevent it to be moded. but after a good time spent on those bios I finnally got work around it. since I gave everyone a nice fancy 200PT slide with 300% to 600% , I did the same with both bios. I had flashed the Classy bios but not the Titan. I'm wating to the Titan feedback to be tested for release same for Classy too.
> 
> Evga Classy bios *80.80.21.01.80*
> Asus Titan bios *80.10.3E.00.01*


can i get one too? for testing out??


----------



## skyn3t

I already got two owners testing it, looks like I will going to release those tomorrow. I just need a bit more time so they can give me the green light, sit tight.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> I keep getting crashes in BF4 with my classy... constantly turning down the mhz just a little bit to see what will make it stable. My EK block gets to around 57c and I wonder if it's too high? already brought my clocks down to 1350mhz. Maybe I need a second radiator....
> 
> And can anyone else not get afterburner to work with bf4?


I'm interested to hear what kind of overclocks everybody else is getting for playing BF4.
I've been getting some crashes myself at 1250Mhz (1.21v) and have since gone down to just above 1200Mhz. Memory is back at +0 for the time being.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> I keep getting crashes in BF4 with my classy... constantly turning down the mhz just a little bit to see what will make it stable. My EK block gets to around 57c and I wonder if it's too high? already brought my clocks down to 1350mhz. Maybe I need a second radiator....
> 
> And can anyone else not get afterburner to work with bf4?


I just had one crash while closing the game, but beta did work out much better.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Just received shipping confirmation from NCIX. 780 classy for $599 with the nividia holiday game bundle.

Thank you AMD.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just had one crash while closing the game, but beta did work out much better.


I've been crashing like crazy all day. If I don't overclock on your bios I am able to play through a game or two. With the same overclock, I'm fine in BF3 all day.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> The two rads I have are both XSPC 240X (I think?) rads. The one with the pinholes definitely leaks because I nearly destroyed my PC with it when I was tightening those screws down.


Well water leaking on your PC wont hurt it as long as its not getting any power. Did you tighten the fans after leak testing or something? xD. Sucks to hear though. Good luck on soldering it shut! Best to measure the screws some before tightening them down


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> Well water leaking on your PC wont hurt it as long as its not getting any power. Did you tighten the fans after leak testing or something? xD. Sucks to hear though. Good luck on soldering it shut! Best to measure the screws some before tightening them down


i punctured a rad once and sealed it with hot glue, NEVER leaked....it was an external rad FYI


----------



## jameyscott

Would someone playing BF4 mind checking their GPU usage for me? Mine is all over the place. I'd be pretty upset to think that my 4770k @4.6Ghz is holding my SLI Classy's back... I'm assuming it is just poor optimizations and will improve over time, but I want to weed out any possible explanation. Random drops to 30% usage are obviously poor optimizations/drivers, but running at 80=95% most of the time worries me.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Would someone playing BF4 mind checking their GPU usage for me? Mine is all over the place. I'd be pretty upset to think that my 4770k @4.6Ghz is holding my SLI Classy's back... I'm assuming it is just poor optimizations and will improve over time, but I want to weed out any possible explanation. Random drops to 30% usage are obviously poor optimizations/drivers, but running at 80=95% most of the time worries me.


Install Win8.1 on a spare drive/partition and see if the problem goes away. That's what fixed it for me.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Install Win8.1 on a spare drive/partition and see if the problem goes away. That's what fixed it for me.


Blasphemy! =./ I really didn't want to have to convert to Win8, but BF4 might just make me do it. Poor utilzation and having to the settings to high is just unacceptable to me considering I was running max settings with higher frames on BF3, and that wasn't even overclocked.


----------



## myggzie

Hi,

So I got my classified about 3 weeks ago, have been playing around with it from time to time in Precision X and Im kinda dissapointed.

Settings im running right now

Power and heat are maxed at 110% and 95 degrees.

+36mv
+50 mhz offset on GPU
+100 mhz offset on Memory

These are the settings I can run before it gets unstable, that leaves me with a boost clock of 1215mhz. As soon as i go over 50mhz in GPU clock i start getting alot of tearing. I can run games at +80mhz offset (1254mhz boost) but get alot of tearing. Might it be my PSU that is too weak? Sitting on 650W atm with a overclocked CPU. Havent tried using Classified Controller yet, but I feel like i should be able to run 1254 with the +38mv increase?


----------



## jameyscott

EK Lightning block is full pcb cover. =/ I kinda feel jipped. I thought the whole reason they didn't was because of weight or something?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> EK Lightning block is full pcb cover. =/ I kinda feel jipped. I thought the whole reason they didn't was because of weight or something?


At least you guys are getting a Acrylic version!


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *extommy*
> 
> Can any1 report those classified under water? Temp and any clock comparison before vs after?


Just installed the EK block on my Classy. These are the results.

*Air.*

NVVDD: 1.31875v
FBVDD: 1.65v
PEXVDD: 1.114v

Max temps: 83c - Fan @ 100%

Max clock:
Core: 1332Mhz In 3dMark 11 - 1345Mhz in 3dMark Firestrike
Mem 1824Mhz

*Water with EK block.*
Water temps @ 28c under load (room @ 22c)

NVVDD: 1.3500v
FBVDD: 1.76v
PEXVDD: 1.242v

Max temps: 46c

Max clock:
Core: 1437Mhz In 3dMark 11 - 1450Mhz in 3dMark Firestrike
Mem 1930Mhz (Did not push this to the very max)


----------



## extommy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Just installed the EK block on my Classy. These are the results.
> 
> *Air.*
> 
> NVVDD: 1.31875v
> FBVDD: 1.65v
> PEXVDD: 1.114v
> 
> Max temps: 83c - Fan @ 100%
> 
> Max clock:
> Core: 1332Mhz In 3dMark 11 - 1345Mhz in 3dMark Firestrike
> Mem 1824Mhz
> 
> *Water with EK block.*
> Water temps @ 28c under load (room @ 22c)
> 
> NVVDD: 1.3500v
> FBVDD: 1.76v
> PEXVDD: 1.242v
> 
> Max temps: 46c
> 
> Max clock:
> Core: 1437Mhz In 3dMark 11 - 1450Mhz in 3dMark Firestrike
> Mem 1930Mhz (Did not push this to the very max)


Damn nice. @1437 does it stable when gaming? I guess u have Asic over 80 ?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *extommy*
> 
> Damn nice. @1437 does it stable when gaming? I guess u have Asic over 80 ?


Have not tried gaming, but i doubt it. I guess i'll have to back of to 1411 @ 1.35v for stable gaming (stable 3dMark11 used to be 20-30Mhz above stable gaming clocks on air)

ASIC is 81,4%


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> I keep getting crashes in BF4 with my classy... constantly turning down the mhz just a little bit to see what will make it stable. My EK block gets to around 57c and I wonder if it's too high? already brought my clocks down to 1350mhz. Maybe I need a second radiator....
> 
> And can anyone else not get afterburner to work with bf4?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested to hear what kind of overclocks everybody else is getting for playing BF4.
> I've been getting some crashes myself at 1250Mhz (1.21v) and have since gone down to just above 1200Mhz. Memory is back at +0 for the time being.
Click to expand...

not one crash here (at list not on my side )







(playing on NFO servers only )
http://gsngaming.com/topic/2036-gaming-server-list/


----------



## anticommon

Hmmm... so I just started wondering, but would changing the PEXVDD do much for stability of the card?


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Hmmm... so I just started wondering, but would changing the PEXVDD do much for stability of the card?


Gives your pcie slot more power allowing your card some more breathing room. Not a whole lot but helps


----------



## extommy

Is the classified hydrocopper worth buying? And do they cool the vrm ? Guys please report your classified's performance under water. I might get a pair and watercooling them if they are good


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *extommy*
> 
> Is the classified hydrocopper worth buying? And do they cool the vrm ? Guys please report your classified's performance under water. I might get a pair and watercooling them if they are good


I've got SLI with EK blocks, temps were around 50c on both cards when running at 1.325v 1398/7300 clocks. But this was with the pump running with the PWM function, temps would be slightly lower with the pump on max speed. 4.8Ghz 3930K in the loop aswell.

There are also numerous posts in this thread with Classifieds on water, if you look around a bit


----------



## extommy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> I've got SLI with EK blocks, temps were around 50c on both cards when running at 1.325v 1398/7300 clocks. But this was with the pump running with the PWM function, temps would be slightly lower with the pump on max speed. 4.8Ghz 3930K in the loop aswell.
> 
> There are also numerous posts in this thread with Classifieds on water, if you look around a bit


Nice. May i ask what were the 'Asic on the cards ? And have u tried to go above 1400 under water? I might return my lightning sli if classy really outperform it in clockspeed. I could hit 1420mhz on air with lightning sli but since the price dropped hard on them thats why i may return them and get new cards, save me 450usd from where i live.


----------



## extommy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Have not tried gaming, but i doubt it. I guess i'll have to back of to 1411 @ 1.35v for stable gaming (stable 3dMark11 used to be 20-30Mhz above stable gaming clocks on air)
> 
> ASIC is 81,4%


Did u try to add more volt and go for higher clock ? And is it true that the copper isnt cooling the vrm/ram ?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *extommy*
> 
> Did u try to add more volt and go for higher clock ? And is it true that the copper isnt cooling the vrm/ram ?


I'm limited to 1.35v atm because my EvBot died on me, have another one coming in some days so i will try some more voltage then. The block is cooling the ram and the VRM's but there are 6 chips on the back (see pic) that are not cooled by the block (not sure what these are) I've got some passive heatsinks that i will put on these just because i can (have benched for 3 days without any cooling on it and VRM temps in GPU-z are low (think they where in the mid 40's IIRC)


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *extommy*
> 
> Nice. May i ask what were the 'Asic on the cards ? And have u tried to go above 1400 under water? I might return my lightning sli if classy really outperform it in clockspeed. I could hit 1420mhz on air with lightning sli but since the price dropped hard on them thats why i may return them and get new cards, save me 450usd from where i live.


My cards ASICs are 82.6 and 81.8. Considering they did 1398 at 1.325v and i've got an EVBot when I need more voltage, id say the cards can go well over 1400mhz on water









With 1.35v i dare say 1400mhz is dead certain unless your card is really bad.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *extommy*
> 
> Did u try to add more volt and go for higher clock ? And is it true that the copper isnt cooling the vrm/ram ?


I bought a hydrocopper and I can say this. It seems judging by the EK blocks results (pending they have sufficient air cooling going in and out of their cases as I do), that the Hydrocoppers seems to stay cooler. I rarely see anything past 40-42C even when leaving it folding all day and the ambient room temp reaches 75-78F. I have only seen 44C max and it wasn't for a long period of time. They dont "actively" cool the VRMs because water doesn't flow directly over them but they are emitting heat into the copper block itself.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *extommy*
> 
> Did u try to add more volt and go for higher clock ? And is it true that the copper isnt cooling the vrm/ram ?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm limited to 1.35v atm because my EvBot died on me, have another one coming in some days so i will try some more voltage then. The block is cooling the ram and the VRM's but there are 6 chips on the back (see pic) that are not cooled by the block (not sure what these are) I've got some passive heatsinks that i will put on these just because i can (have benched for 3 days without any cooling on it and VRM temps in GPU-z are low (think they where in the mid 40's IIRC)
Click to expand...

It's a mem VRM ,I already mention this here (you supposed to be fine without any cooling ..







)

http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2033982


----------



## Clexzor

Hey guys question I flashed my classified to the bios on front page and am able to run 1.212v on it however I tried to run the msi soft mod but got invalid any other way to gtet this thing around 1.25 or so?

or do I need a evbot and will that work?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Hey guys question I flashed my classified to the bios on front page and am able to run 1.212v on it however I tried to run the msi soft mod but got invalid any other way to gtet this thing around 1.25 or so?
> 
> or do I need a evbot and will that work?


just use the classified controller software, easy 1.35v, no modding needed.


----------



## Clexzor

Coolt hanks man do I just leave the voltage in precision on stock I noticed it doesn't show correctly in there but in gpuz it shows voltage 1.24v ;]] thanks btw


----------



## Angrychair

I'm at near 100% CPU and GPU usage if not pegged


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myggzie*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So I got my classified about 3 weeks ago, have been playing around with it from time to time in Precision X and Im kinda dissapointed.
> 
> Settings im running right now
> 
> Power and heat are maxed at 110% and 95 degrees.
> 
> +36mv
> +50 mhz offset on GPU
> +100 mhz offset on Memory
> 
> These are the settings I can run before it gets unstable, that leaves me with a boost clock of 1215mhz. As soon as i go over 50mhz in GPU clock i start getting alot of tearing. I can run games at +80mhz offset (1254mhz boost) but get alot of tearing. Might it be my PSU that is too weak? Sitting on 650W atm with a overclocked CPU. Havent tried using Classified Controller yet, but I feel like i should be able to run 1254 with the +38mv increase?


Are you talking about tearing or artifacting. If you are seeing screen tearing while gaming it could just mean when you overclock it makes the game run faster than your screen refresh rate. Seeing screen tearing doesn't mean you should stop overclocking. if you are seeing artifacting than you probably are reaching max clocks. I wouldn't use the precision x voltage control. Just use the classified controller. If screen tearing bothers you turn on vsync.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Coolt hanks man do I just leave the voltage in precision on stock I noticed it doesn't show correctly in there but in gpuz it shows voltage 1.24v ;]] thanks btw


Yes, if using classified tool, don't bother adjust voltage in precision as it no longer works.

And precision does not report correct voltage from the classy tool. GPU-Z does.

Don't forget when using the classy tool, you need to do a full shutdown to return voltage control to normal. A reboot does not work.


----------



## Clexzor

I can use the tool 24/7 right? it seems to autosave the voltage


----------



## pharma57

*Nvidia Flagship GTX 780 Ti Specs Screenshot Leaks Online - All the power of the GK110 Core Unleashed*
Quote:


> This GPU features *2880 stream processors, 240 texture units and 48 ROPS*. Is this the full blown GK110 Core whose arrival to desktop graphics has been so awaited? Yup the one and the same. Nvidia's Professional GPUs already utilize the full Gk110 chip (Quadro K6000 ) and its arrival to mainstream GPUs is unexpected. However needless to say that if this figure of the alleged GTX 780 Ti is indeed correct, Nvidia has its crown back.


Quote:


> We can see that this alleged GTX 780 Ti utilizes a 384 bit 3GB GDDR5 Memory (half that of the Titan). The Default GPU clock is 902 Mhz while the boost clock is 1033 Mhz! *Memory frequency is 7008 Mhz (1752Mhz).* Interestingly the GPU is running on the 333.96 revision of the Nvidia Drivers, and considering the current version of GeForce is at 332&#8230;. Interesting. On a concluding note, these new cards signal the end of the (once) great Titan.


http://wccftech.com/gtx-780-ti-specifications-leaked-full-blown-gk110-core-2880-sp/

780 Ti Classy anyone?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> *Nvidia Flagship GTX 780 Ti Specs Screenshot Leaks Online - All the power of the GK110 Core Unleashed*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/gtx-780-ti-specifications-leaked-full-blown-gk110-core-2880-sp/
> 
> 780 Ti Classy anyone?


EVGAJacob hinted some what at a Classified version of the 780 Ti, although I'd as much as I'd like a full blown GK110 I really doubt that it's going to be the case unfortunately, big grain of salt IMO.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> *Nvidia Flagship GTX 780 Ti Specs Screenshot Leaks Online - All the power of the GK110 Core Unleashed*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/gtx-780-ti-specifications-leaked-full-blown-gk110-core-2880-sp/
> 
> 780 Ti Classy anyone?


I am hating nvidia. Still want to buy a 290x & now I will have to get one of these as well if specs are correct...


----------



## Vlada011

I'm hating NVIDIA too and good part of me tell me go on Republic of Gamers AMD, board and card and don't turn back ever. Pardon motherboards Rampage 5 Extreme when show up not AMD motherboard, AMD only ROG R9-290X.


----------



## doctakedooty

I mean the 780ti looks nice but with maxwell around the corner I think I will stick with my current classy and maybe add 2 more. Same as the 8 core haswell e coming supposedly next year is why I didn't pick up a ivy bridge e


----------



## skyn3t

vbios post moved and updated to : post #


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I am hating nvidia. Still want to buy a 290x & now I will have to get one of these as well if specs are correct...


Actually I was hoping to wait for the next gen Maxwell, but it is going to be tough!

From Beyond3D:
Quote:


> Actually doing the calculations on clock speeds I wouldn't be surprised to see this thing beat the 290x in 4K as well and even with Mantle seems like a real possibility at least.
> 
> On clock speeds, assuming they both hit full boost its between 16-18% faster than Titan in both memory and core. Add in the extra SMX and you're looking at a 25% shader/texture boost over Titan. That's a serious boost for a same generation product. I can see why a 780Ghz Edition is needed now since the gap between the normal 780 and 780Ti would otherwise be massive.


----------



## Clexzor

trhaks skyn3t for the bios's

question the classified tool keeps the voltage locked mine is not downvolting on idle?


----------



## totalownership

This is just what I needed. More confusion with my impending build is always welcoming. Ok guys, advice needed, Let's say I got 600 bucks for a GPU what would you do at this point in time? The new build can be put on hold for a little while but I'm really not wanting or able to wait months for something else to come out. I promised the wife my current build and she's already excited to go "shopping" this weekend to pick out parts. I already told her we wouldn't get everything as I'm definitely getting my GPU online.


----------



## Clexzor

btw on the rev3 normal bios im able to get 283 power target that normal? lol

I have it at 130 as that's good for me but was just wondering and its running great btw


----------



## Vlada011

Where is rev3 BIOS, I didn't saw that???


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> trhaks skyn3t for the bios's
> 
> question the classified tool keeps the voltage locked mine is not downvolting on idle?


Which tool in particular? Also do you have K-Boost enabled?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Also for those of you using the Asus PQ321Q 3840x2150, here is the latest BIOS update (2nd BIOS) for the 780 Classified that fixes a bug with MST.

Version 80.10.3C.00.90

3788K3C0.zip 195k .zip file


----------



## Vlada011

I cannot update last rev3 BIOS.
I don't even see message, cmd disappear immediately after Pip sound.

Edit: I update successful this


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Also for those of you using the Asus PQ321Q 3840x2150, here is the latest BIOS update (2nd BIOS) for the 780 Classified that fixes a bug with MST.
> 
> Version 80.10.3C.00.90
> 
> 3788K3C0.zip 195k .zip file


"The" EVGA Rep posting BIOS files! Love it!


----------



## Vlada011

Now 200%, haaa. Thanks!!!
But please next time 1250V at least.
That's under 0.100V less than stock. That's nothing.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios *update: 10/30/13* vBios rev2 80.10.3A.00.80 / vBios rev2 80.10.3A.00.82
> New vBios v3 80.80.21.01.80 Normal & LN2


You've got a PM with the 3A.00.82 LN2 vBios.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> "The" EVGA Rep posting BIOS files! Love it!


I will have a look on that one too, seems the Classy had a lot fixing to be made in they bios,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Now 200%, haaa. Thanks!!!
> But please next time 1250V at least.
> That's under 0.100V less than stock. That's nothing.


That's not 1.25v under bios that you can control via software. get yourself a EVbot and make that 1.25 happen








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> You've got a PM with the 3A.00.82 LN2 vBios.


Got it


----------



## Vlada011

I don't need EVBot because bad memory.
Without Samsung memory EVBot can't help, I planned first backplate and EVBot but don't need now.


----------



## NateST

EVBOT can still help with core clocks, if you're using the "Classified" tool, voltage will be static.


----------



## pharma57

Skyn3t ...

Tried your latest bios above and it works very well! What I like is you can used the additional Power Target % to achieve higher stable game clocks with PrecisionX. This is naturally more desirable since PrecisionX clocks are reapplied everytime you startup your PC.

Great work!









Now let's see what you can do with the JacobF's (2) bios he posted above.


----------



## eduncan911

Thanks Skyn3t!

I think we are onto something here with this newer BIOS. While I didn't push my memory before, with this v3 on 80.80.21.01.80 (that came with my cards, so it matched), I decided to push my memory to see where it stops.

All "tests" at each speed was done with OC Scanner's "Memory Burner 3072 MB", one complete benchmark in Valley, and 10 minutes of BF3 at 6000x1080 resolution on full Ultra settings (everything maxed out). The combination of these three is what I deem "stable".

Used EVBot for all voltage settings. I also have 2 Classys in SLI - I didn't have time to test each one, as I don't really care for individual test. I want it stable across two.

7400 Mhz (+700) @ stock voltage (not touching FBVDD), meter reads 1.587V
7700 Mhz (+850) @ 1.65V, 1.632V @ meter
7800 Mhz (+900) @ 1.7V, 1.679V @ meter

I didn't want to push the voltages any further. But yep, 7,800 Mhz on BF3 for about 20m - rock stable at 1.7V. I feel that's too much though on Air, so I am going back to 7,400 as a daily driver (set as startup profile).

I did try +1000 for the hell of it. Instant lockup @ 1.7 V.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios *update: 10/30/13* vBios rev2 80.10.3A.00.80 / vBios rev2 80.10.3A.00.82
> New vBios v3 80.80.21.01.80 Normal & LN2
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
> 
> PS: I almost forgot to say , This new bios has been redesigned from ground up a lot's of chances was made on this bios compared with the previous revision. Natest reported a increase memory compatibility.
> 
> vBios-v380.80.21.01.80-NORMAL.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> 
> vBios-v380.80.21.01.80-LN2.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> 
> *Classified & LN2*
> vBios v3 80.80.21.01.80
> Base Clock 1110.5Mhz
> Boost disabled
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Default power target 100% 300W
> by slide 200% 600w >>> Moded the bios with 200 PT now and increase it a bit more since most of you are under water.
> 
> *C*onversation through Pm's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Natest to helping testing the new vBios and eduncan911 for provide me the new revision and
> mcg75 for reporting the weird behaive in one of my bios that was clocking 1045.5 instead of 1110.5. *Fixed*
> 
> Original message sent by *natest* on 10/30/13 at 2:22am
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it's the result of the new BIOS or what but my memory headroom went up a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original message sent by *skyn3t* on 10/30/13 at 6:09pm
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new bios revision they cooked and I moded . let me release it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bios 3A.80 & 3A.80 has slightly different changes between them it does lead to to the new "second GPU bath with Elpida memory". since I had to mod the 3A.82 i toke the time to give the rev 2 a boost too.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *update: 10/26/13*
> Classy-vBios-rev3
> 
> Classy-vBios-3A.80-rev3.zip 133k .zip file
> 
> *Samsung memory*
> Classified
> vBios rev3 80.10.3A.00.80 >>> is the revision from rev 2
> Base Clock 1110.5Mhz
> Boost disabled
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Default power target 100% 300W
> by slide 200% 600w >>> Moded the bios with 200 PT now and increase it a bit more since most of you are under water.
> 
> *LN2*
> 
> LN2-vBios-3A.80-rev3.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> vBios rev3 80.10.3A.00.80 >>> is the revision from rev 2
> Base Clock 1110.5Mhz
> Boost disabled
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Default power target 100% 300W
> by slide 200% 600w >>> Moded the bios with 200 PT now and increase it a bit more since most of you are under water.
> 
> Classy-vBios-rev3
> 
> Classy-vBios-3A.82-rev3.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> vBios rev2 80.10.3A.00.82 >>> This is the new revision 3A.82 Bios
> Base Clock 1110.5Mhz
> Boost disabled
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Default power target 100% 300W
> by slide 200% 600w >>> Moded the bios with 200 PT now and increase it a bit more since most of you are under water.
> 
> *LN2*
> *vBios rev2 80.10.3A.00.82 >>> since I don't have this new LN2 revision I cannot do anything.* If anyone want to share it I will mod it.
> 
> How to flash single 2/3 Sli GPU it will ask to press "Y" to continue till its finished.
> reboot and have fun.
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom
> 
> How to flash each GPU separately
> 
> nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #1)
> 
> nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #2)
> 
> *Tip's and trick's*
> 
> If you have a cold boot black screen after flash just follow thos step below to get you up and running
> 
> 01 - Shutdown pc remove the PSU power cable
> 02 - Remove both 8pin cable from GPU
> 03 - Press power button in the rig to discharge the PSU and the rest of power in the circuit board
> 04 - Wait about a minute ( two minutes recommended )
> 05 - Plug back the PSU power cable
> 06 - Do not plug back the twi 8pin power cable to GPU.
> 07 - Turn on PC boot into UEFI or Bios and enable IGPU ( GPU integrated in the CPU ) exit and save or use any extra GPU.
> 08 - Boot into windows and wait just a bit to drivers load
> 09 - Open GPU-Z you will see the GTX there but you cannot use it yet because it is only powered my PCI-E only
> 10 - Open nvflash and falsh back to working bios or vBios and have fun.
> 
> Play safe
> 
> skyn3t
> 
> you all should be good now.
> 
> For more infor visite us at
> 
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
> 
> [Official] MSI GTX 780 Lightning Owner's Club
> 
> Nvidia GeForce GTX TITAN Owners' club
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## skyn3t

Once again, I decide to create this litle bat tools to make things easy for a lot of noobs and for those lazy too lol. yeah, In the past few weeks I had my mail box full of how to flash or my flash failed. so here is the fix for everyone. I still thinking you should know to to flash it manually because If something happen and you need to boot from DOS and use Nvflash you will be familiar what to type and how it works but guess what you just can save the command from the easy flash in a sticknote and slap underneath your KB *or beside you screen or







head and input everything at once for all*







. dang burn you GPU down or have a bad flash but don't listen to may bolded sentence









I had added it in the front page right above the vBios so you cannot miss it or you will ?









Source


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> I don't need EVBot because bad memory.
> Without Samsung memory EVBot can't help, I planned first backplate and EVBot but don't need now.


This is actually not true - EVBot helped me achieve my highest Elipida memory clocks (7762 mHz)
http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores/2320_20#post_20599145

If you have a memory OC problems perhaps the thermal pads are not on the memory chips correctly and need "massaging". I believe either MyDog or YKnot (can't remember) had a similar OC issue until they made better contact with their Elipida memory chips and thermal pads -- afterwards they were able to OC memory past 7000+. They posted about it in this thread if you are curious.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> This is actually not true - EVBot helped me achieve my highest Elipida memory clocks
> http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores/2320_20#post_20599145
> 
> If you have a memory OC problems perhaps the thermal pads are not on the memory chips correctly and need "massaging". I believe either MyDog or YKnot (can't remember) had a similar OC issue until they made better contact with their Elipida memory chips and thermal pads -- afterwards they were able to OC memory past 7000+. They posted about it in this thread if you are curious.


^ this is always a possibility, I've taken off a stock cooler before to find a thermal pad for memory folded on itself, leaving half the memory with a gap that the heatsink just turned into a heat trap.


----------



## NateST

eduncan911, if you're looking to bench, I've pushed 1.75v and was able to push +1000 on the mem. @skyn3t, you looking to do a little digging into the new BIOS


----------



## USFORCES

I hope you guys overclocking on air are watching your temps and if freaking extreme overclocking on your memory you are checking your thermal pads to make sure they are making full contact., pushing 1400Mhz or more on the core on air is just asking for trouble unless your PC room is 65F or less or on water.
I know a few of you guys have fried them already, didn't you fry one pharma57?


----------



## extommy

Correct me if im wrong. So even the elpida mem can oc better if you have good cooling?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I hope you guys overclocking on air are watching your temps and if freaking extreme overclocking on your memory you are checking your thermal pads to make sure they are making full contact., pushing 1400Mhz or more on the core on air is just asking for trouble unless your PC room is 65F or less or on water.
> I know a few of you guys have fried them already, didn't you fry one pharma57?


I haven't heard of anyone blowing up a Classified, a few HOFs and I think once reference card and that's it so far.


----------



## anticommon

We need a bios that can allow 1.35v without needing to have it on 24/7


----------



## dowkass

omg skyn3t i love you man... finally my classified is on track!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! last bios you uploaded wasnt match with my new classy. i had all artifacts everywhere!!!! but this one is works like a charm omg 1410mhz easy right now imma try to hit 1450mhz with memory 1950mhz!!!!!!!! THANKS skyn3t


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I hope you guys overclocking on air are watching your temps and if freaking extreme overclocking on your memory you are checking your thermal pads to make sure they are making full contact., pushing 1400Mhz or more on the core on air is just asking for trouble unless your PC room is 65F or less or on water.
> I know a few of you guys have fried them already, didn't you fry one pharma57?


Not yet .. just returned one for fan issues. I really don't think pushing 1400+ on air is an issue unless you are doing it as a stable game clock. Benchmarking at 1400+ or more should be fine on air if you can get that high.







I believe there were some other brands (not Classy's) that had issues .... I guess their PCB, VRM, or other components wasn't up to par.

Basically boils down to the characteristics of your card ... Classy's are guaranteed to take whatever you can throw at them and still smile back at you when you're done. If it stops smiling return it for another. Three years of smiling is a long time.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I haven't heard of anyone blowing up a Classified, a few HOFs and I think once reference card and that's it so far.


Blown pretty much means non functioning, All's I'm saying is make sure your cooling your card off good before you attempt to set a world record or something.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Not yet .. just returned one for fan issues. I really don't think pushing 1400+ on air is an issue unless you are doing it as a stable game clock. Benchmarking at 1400+ or more should be fine on air if you can get that high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe there were some other brands (not Classy's) that had issues .... I guess their PCB and VRM wasn't up to par.


Didn't you say your card was artifacting too? Must of been someone else then, sorry..

Question can you still run four 780's in quad sli? I'm thinking of getting a couple more classifieds since the prices are coming down now.


----------



## pharma57

I actually did artifact when I attempted to get higher clocks, so I think this was near the limit on air.


----------



## sWaY20

Any reason why when I flash any ln2 bios, custom or stock, on my card, nothing changes with precision as far as power target and voltage. It's stuck at 110% power target and voltage blanked out.

I've tried unplugging everything, different bios, uninstalling precision, clean install of nv driver, basically everything. I know the flashes are working bc I see the new bios in gpuz. Any help would be appreciated. My end goal is to flash skys newer custom ver3 bios.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Any reason why when I flash any ln2 bios, custom or stock, on my card, nothing changes with precision as far as power target and voltage. It's stuck at 110% power target and voltage blanked out.
> 
> I've tried unplugging everything, different bios, uninstalling precision, clean install of nv driver, basically everything. I know the flashes are working bc I see the new bios in gpuz. Any help would be appreciated. My end goal is to flash skys newer custom ver3 bios.
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4


Did you --protectoff for the eeprom?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> [quote name="sWaY20" url="/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/3300#post_21095327"]Any reason why when I flash any ln2 bios, custom or stock, on my card, nothing changes with precision as far as power target and voltage. It's stuck at 110% power target and voltage blanked out. I've tried unplugging everything, different bios, uninstalling precision, clean install of nv driver, basically everything. I know the flashes are working bc I see the new bios in gpuz. Any help would be appreciated. My end goal is to flash skys newer custom ver3 bios. tappin from the Nexus 4


 Did you --protectoff for the eeprom?[/QUOTE]

Yes I did, not at first, but I realized I forgot. It worked the first time when I first flashed v2, but I was having trouble with the v2 bios, everything worked in precision though. Now flashing any bios results in nothing whatsoever, other than it showing up in gpuz. I'm stumped!!!

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> not one crash here (at list not on my side )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (playing on NFO servers only )
> http://gsngaming.com/topic/2036-gaming-server-list/


At what clockspeeds/voltages..?


----------



## Darkboomhoney

Im trying desperately to Flash my video card.I have several try to Flash behind me my graphics card., currently i get this error

i typed this

can everybody help me ?
my English is not the best excuse


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkboomhoney*
> 
> Im trying desperately to Flash my video card.I have several try to Flash behind me my graphics card., currently i get this error
> 
> i typed this
> 
> can everybody help me ?
> my English is not the best excuse


You have to type yes in all caps. It says that in the instructions.


----------



## NoPecksNoSex

Owner asked for gpuz but this is all i got from the evga softwares included. Again, I just want to mention that I am new to the computer world and have loads of questions.

1. It seems like everyone flashing bios is 780 and up so my 770 classy wont benefit or work with this custom bios?

2. Attempting to overclock for the first time, How do you guys know your max voltages? Mine is at .85V idle and idk how to max it out manually to determine how much to add from there.

3. Should I always slide the power and temp target to max and then add voltage? Or is it slide them higher until crash, reboot, and set higher voltage?

4.My second 770 classy coming in today, never sli before. Besides going to nvidia and setting sli performance, what else do i need to do when i sli?

thanks in advance to all the experts


----------



## Darkboomhoney

thanks for the help it worked!!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkboomhoney*
> 
> thanks for the help it worked!!


You're welcome mate!


----------



## myggzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Are you talking about tearing or artifacting. If you are seeing screen tearing while gaming it could just mean when you overclock it makes the game run faster than your screen refresh rate. Seeing screen tearing doesn't mean you should stop overclocking. if you are seeing artifacting than you probably are reaching max clocks. I wouldn't use the precision x voltage control. Just use the classified controller. If screen tearing bothers you turn on vsync.


Im probably talking about artifacting, not rly sure what the visual difference is, but I dont think its tearing then since my monitor runs at 144hz and my fps is about 90-100 in games ive tested. Im kinda new to GPU overclocking so forgive me. Does raising ur voltage remove artifacting? It should right? Cause artifacting is a result of having too little power for the current clock? So perhaps the +38mv in precision X isnt enough for my overclocking to reach beyond 1250mhz?


----------



## Eggy88

What would you guys consider as safe FBVDD for benching under water with the EK block? Want to push towards 8Ghz on the memory but i'm a bit worried about the VRMS for the Memory as they are not in any way cooled by the block, i don't have any passive heatsinks ATM.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I sold my hydrocopper blocks and backplate. It will definitely work, because the screws can only go thru the pcb in one place no matter what block or backplate is used. I had a evga 680 ftw with backplate and used ek blocks with it.
> 
> The thing is that the ek block will include screws only long enough to install with card and block. Once you put on the backplate the screws wont be long enough. So all you need tyo do is find longer screws with same thread, so that the screws will go thru the backplate, thru the pcb and then attach to the block. So whatever "m thread" the included screws are you just need to find the same thread but longer screw. I found mine at Lowe's. I want to wait until I can see what the ek backplates look like before I decide to order the evga again. I am saving for the RIVE BE so I would rather have an all black ek backplate. I had the RIVE for a long time and I am so sick of doing a red/black theme.


I'm about to install this combo. Do I still need to use the supplied washers that came with my ek block?


----------



## r0l4n

Anyone missing the 1.187v step? My card goes from 1.175v to 1.2v, both when it does it automatically while throttling and when I manually set the voltage (+13 and +25 both result in 1.175v). Happens with both AB and PX.

Running stock vBios 3A.00.82.

Cheers!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> not one crash here (at list not on my side )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (playing on NFO servers only )
> http://gsngaming.com/topic/2036-gaming-server-list/
> 
> 
> 
> At what clockspeeds/voltages..?
Click to expand...

1254/1710 (Stock v/AIR )


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Just a quick heads up, some of the production on 780 Classified just started using Hynix memory as a second source, because Samsung has run into a supply constraint.

This means that you may now see either Samsung or Hynix memory. (No Elipda)

Good news is that the OC ability seems quite similar, some testing:

*GTX 780 Classified Max Memory OC:*
Samsung = 7114MHz
Hynix = 7128MHz

EDIT: Just realized this is my 1,000 post! Cool


----------



## stilllogicz

No more elpida huh? This puts me in quite a predicament. I guess I'll have to sell my classified and buy 2 new ones since I want to get a 2nd for SLI but not with mismatched memory.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I sold my hydrocopper blocks and backplate. It will definitely work, because the screws can only go thru the pcb in one place no matter what block or backplate is used. I had a evga 680 ftw with backplate and used ek blocks with it.
> 
> The thing is that the ek block will include screws only long enough to install with card and block. Once you put on the backplate the screws wont be long enough. So all you need tyo do is find longer screws with same thread, so that the screws will go thru the backplate, thru the pcb and then attach to the block. So whatever "m thread" the included screws are you just need to find the same thread but longer screw. I found mine at Lowe's. I want to wait until I can see what the ek backplates look like before I decide to order the evga again. I am saving for the RIVE BE so I would rather have an all black ek backplate. I had the RIVE for a long time and I am so sick of doing a red/black theme.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to install this combo. Do I still need to use the supplied washers that came with my ek block?
Click to expand...

I haven't tried with this card yet. If there are any screws that touch the pcb still then you need to use the washers. If they all sit on the backplate then don't use them. The ek screws are m3 so I would go to a hardware store and get a bunch of m3 screws that are a little longer than the ek supplied screws. Get like 2 different sizes. I remember with my ftw 680 that a bunch of us used one size and other people used a longer size. They are so cheap that you can buy a couple different sizes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Just a quick heads up, some of the production on 780 Classified just started using Hynix memory as a second source, because Samsung has run into a supply constraint.
> 
> This means that you may now see either Samsung or Hynix memory. (No Elipda)
> 
> Good news is that the OC ability seems quite similar, some testing:
> 
> *GTX 780 Classified Max Memory OC:*
> Samsung = 7114MHz
> Hynix = 7128MHz
> 
> EDIT: Just realized this is my 1,000 post! Cool


Thanks for the heads up. congrats on 1,000, haha.


----------



## iatacs19

I was testing some overclocking with EVGA Precision with everything on stock and the max I could overclock was 91MHz for core. While paying SC2 @ 2560x1600 it would boost to 1,215MHz @ 1.10v core. I tried to go 13MHz more but the drivers would crash. I tried both 100% and 110% power target, but it never went past 1.16v. Max temperature while gaming was 65C.

Is this just the limit of my chip?

Driver: 331.65
Power management mode: Prefer maximum performance
Windows 8.1
Stock BIOS
Power Target 100% % 110%


----------



## strong island 1

it's so wierd. I have been checking frozencpu all week for the ek backplates and if you try and go to the section they don't show up on the site. I finally tried a google search and they are there. There is only 4 left so if anyone wants them go get them. They have probably been there for awhile but they don't show up when you check the 780 block section where all other backplates are.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Thanks Jacob


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I haven't tried with this card yet. If there are any screws that touch the pcb still then you need to use the washers. If they all sit on the backplate then don't use them. The ek screws are m3 so I would go to a hardware store and get a bunch of m3 screws that are a little longer than the ek supplied screws. Get like 2 different sizes. I remember with my ftw 680 that a bunch of us used one size and other people used a longer size. They are so cheap that you can buy a couple different sizes.


Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> it's so wierd. I have been checking frozencpu all week for the ek backplates and if you try and go to the section they don't show up on the site. I finally tried a google search and they are there. There is only 4 left so if anyone wants them go get them. They have probably been there for awhile but they don't show up when you check the 780 block section where all other backplates are.


I ordered mine from Performance PCS, they arrived today!







Only problem was I chose the wrong EK FC connector for the two cards, so I just ordered the right one and it should be here Saturday, which means I'll be gaming Sunday night.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myggzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Are you talking about tearing or artifacting. If you are seeing screen tearing while gaming it could just mean when you overclock it makes the game run faster than your screen refresh rate. Seeing screen tearing doesn't mean you should stop overclocking. if you are seeing artifacting than you probably are reaching max clocks. I wouldn't use the precision x voltage control. Just use the classified controller. If screen tearing bothers you turn on vsync.
> 
> 
> 
> Im probably talking about artifacting, not rly sure what the visual difference is, but I dont think its tearing then since my monitor runs at 144hz and my fps is about 90-100 in games ive tested. Im kinda new to GPU overclocking so forgive me. Does raising ur voltage remove artifacting? It should right? Cause artifacting is a result of having too little power for the current clock? So perhaps the +38mv in precision X isnt enough for my overclocking to reach beyond 1250mhz?
Click to expand...

Probably is artifacting but screen tearing can also occur when the fps is lower than the screen refresh rate, not only higher. Artifacting is like wierd colors and lines and sparkles. it can look like a lot of different things. Screen tearing is like when the top half of the screen is not in sync with the bottom and there is a line in the middle and it looks off.

Yes if you see a lot of artifacts raising the voltage should remove them and increase stability at higher clocks. Usually when I start to see a lot of artifacts I am about to crash and I need more voltage. Eventually you will reach a wall where you will artifact no matter the voltage. I have noticed at high voltages temps over 60c will cause a lot of artifacts. If you intend to go over about 1.35v you will need to bring temps down for it to really work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> What would you guys consider as safe FBVDD for benching under water with the EK block? Want to push towards 8Ghz on the memory but i'm a bit worried about the VRMS for the Memory as they are not in any way cooled by the block, i don't have any passive heatsinks ATM.


I'm not sure what the safe limit is but I have been using between 1.8v-1.9v depending on what I am doing. I have seen any benefit going higher than 1.9v. The memory vrm's on my card get so hot that I can only touch them for a second. I would love to know the temp of them. I will probably setup a fan to blow on them during long benches. That is one benefit of the ek blocks that we can get some airflow over that section. i do kinda wish I kept my hc blocks though.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 1254/1710 (Stock v/AIR )


You're not gaming on water?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Just a quick heads up, some of the production on 780 Classified just started using Hynix memory as a second source, because Samsung has run into a supply constraint.
> 
> This means that you may now see either Samsung or Hynix memory. (No Elipda)
> 
> Good news is that the OC ability seems quite similar, some testing:
> 
> *GTX 780 Classified Max Memory OC:*
> Samsung = 7114MHz
> Hynix = 7128MHz
> 
> EDIT: Just realized this is my 1,000 post! Cool


Nice. Thanks for the continued updates Jacob.


----------



## Triglet

Wow, my brain is fried after skimming this and the 780 Owner's thread -- great info. Anyway, picked up a 780 Classy with the price cuts that shows up today -- looking forward to seeing how well it will OC on air. I'm not really interested in the hardcore benching most of you do, I just game and want the most out of my card within reason. A few questions before I start:

1.) I plan on seeing what the card will do on its stock bios, and then looking at skynet's posted bios's to see if it'll give me a little extra. To be clear, the latest skynet bios for the 780 Classified is located in this post here correct? The OP's of the respective threads show how to flash so I think I'm good there.

2.) I don't think I'm too keen on having to modify the voltage via the tool and rebooting all of the time, so I'll probably just stick with the 1.212 V max since I'm on air. What are the reasonable ranges of what to expect on the core/mem @ 1.212 V on air?

3.) The LLC mod isn't needed for what I'm doing correct? That wasn't clear to me.

Appreciate it!


----------



## USFORCES

Can you still run four 780's in quad sli? I'm thinking of getting a couple more classifieds since the prices are coming down now.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

3-way is max officially.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 1254/1710 (Stock v/AIR )
> 
> 
> 
> You're not gaming on water?
Click to expand...

waiting for this darn "Black" board but I will have my single solution (Impact /4770k/Classy ) build finished probably next week ,I sold my 3770K and GB board
It's 6 cores or bust for me and I will stick with HC blocks


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triglet*
> 
> Wow, my brain is fried after skimming this and the 780 Owner's thread -- great info. Anyway, picked up a 780 Classy with the price cuts that shows up today -- looking forward to seeing how well it will OC on air. I'm not really interested in the hardcore benching most of you do, I just game and want the most out of my card within reason. A few questions before I start:
> 
> 1.) I plan on seeing what the card will do on its stock bios, and then looking at skynet's posted bios's to see if it'll give me a little extra. To be clear, the latest skynet bios for the 780 Classified is located in this post here correct? The OP's of the respective threads show how to flash so I think I'm good there.
> 
> 2.) I don't think I'm too keen on having to modify the voltage via the tool and rebooting all of the time, so I'll probably just stick with the 1.212 V max since I'm on air. What are the reasonable ranges of what to expect on the core/mem @ 1.212 V on air?
> 
> 3.) The LLC mod isn't needed for what I'm doing correct? That wasn't clear to me.
> 
> Appreciate it!


With really good airflow and taking thw side panel off I get close to 1300mhz with +600 on the memory bench stable. 1201mhz +500 on the memory game stable.


----------



## thefogo

When using the Classified Controller is there a way to reset the volts back to default? I've tried restarting, resetting the settings in Afterburner and even flashing the BIOS but the voltage is constant


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thefogo*
> 
> When using the Classified Controller is there a way to reset the volts back to default? I've tried restarting, resetting the settings in Afterburner and even flashing the BIOS but the voltage is constant


You have to completely take power away from the cards. Resetting won't do it. A full shutdown and unplugging the power cord will do just fine.


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thefogo*
> 
> When using the Classified Controller is there a way to reset the volts back to default? I've tried restarting, resetting the settings in Afterburner and even flashing the BIOS but the voltage is constant


Shutdown. Don't restart


----------



## thefogo

Can't believe I didn't think of that







Thanks


----------



## jokkan

I've tried skynets bios but still i dont get any stable clock. With my original bios before flash i ran 135/800 with no problem on air.. I dont even get close now even with higher voltage etc etc.. any ideas?


----------



## anticommon

Man I'm not sure if it's BF4 or my card is just sucking hard, but I get constant crashes in BF4, even after lowering my clock speeds constantly. My cards runs beautifully at much higher clockspeeds on BF3, but BF4? No way jose. And it's the worst crashes - the game runs perfectly, temps are good, no artifacts, and then after an hour or two WHAM! battlefield stops responding or my PC locks up entirely. I just don't get it anymore.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Man I'm not sure if it's BF4 or my card is just sucking hard, but I get constant crashes in BF4, even after lowering my clock speeds constantly. My cards runs beautifully at much higher clockspeeds on BF3, but BF4? No way jose. And it's the worst crashes - the game runs perfectly, temps are good, no artifacts, and then after an hour or two WHAM! battlefield stops responding or my PC locks up entirely. I just don't get it anymore.


BF4 is just so buggy at this point. I've been playing BF3 instead because it actually stresses my system. Where, with BF4, I can see usage down to 30%. It doesn't stress my CPU either. I see crazy low usages and it let's me use a higher overclock that isn't stable in BF3. XD I've heard it is better on Win8, but I'm going to wait a week or so before I make the switch to Win8 just for a game. I'll be preoccupied with Ghosts, hopefully they uncapped the framerate like the did in BO2. I don't want 90fps... My poor GPUs don't even go above stock clocks in MW3 while recording.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

It's Buggyfield ya'll... give it time.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Can you still run four 780's in quad sli? I'm thinking of getting a couple more classifieds since the prices are coming down now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> 3-way is max officially.


You can mod the INF file before installing the drivers to get around it.

If someone wants to lend me two more GTX 780 Classifieds, I'll do the mod for ya and test it out.









Just Google "4-way gtx 780 INF". It's for the older beta drivers; but, you should be able to compare the INF files with WinDiff to see what was changed. Then, duplicate that change with the latest drivers.


----------



## Killer344

Can I use AB instead of EVGA's precision or is something missing from AB for classies?


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Can I use AB instead of EVGA's precision or is something missing from AB for classies?


Either works. Preference mostly


----------



## anticommon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> BF4 is just so buggy at this point. I've been playing BF3 instead because it actually stresses my system. Where, with BF4, I can see usage down to 30%. It doesn't stress my CPU either. I see crazy low usages and it let's me use a higher overclock that isn't stable in BF3. XD I've heard it is better on Win8, but I'm going to wait a week or so before I make the switch to Win8 just for a game. I'll be preoccupied with Ghosts, hopefully they uncapped the framerate like the did in BO2. I don't want 90fps... My poor GPUs don't even go above stock clocks in MW3 while recording.


You might want to check to see what the resolution scale is set as. It's a pretty neat feature that lets you run at a higher resolution than your monitor supports (to help remove jaggies) but by default mine was set at 60% which is pretty bad. Increasing that made my system work harder, but over 100% makes my system more unstable.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> You might want to check to see what the resolution scale is set as. It's a pretty neat feature that lets you run at a higher resolution than your monitor supports (to help remove jaggies) but by default mine was set at 60% which is pretty bad. Increasing that made my system work harder, but over 100% makes my system more unstable.


Mine is set to 100% by default. I want to push it further, but 2 780 Classy's can only handle so much when already at 3240x1920.


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> Either works. Preference mostly


I just noticed AB's vcore slider doesn't work with skyn3t's bios.... mmmhh.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> I just noticed AB's vcore slider doesn't work with skyn3t's bios.... mmmhh.


You still need to use the Classified OV tool no matter what above 1.212.


----------



## Killer344

Is there no way to make it load up the settings on start up automatically? It gets tiresome to do it each time manually lol....


----------



## USFORCES

Couple bench tests, Water vs air in sli at *stock settings* room temp 68° degrees Fahrenheit also the air cooled card was receiving it's own fresh air supply.

Valley
Air 65° Celsius or 149° Fahrenheit
Water 29° Celsius or 84.2° Fahrenheit


Heaven
Air 69° Celsius or 156.2° Fahrenheit (Card did reach 72°c or 161.6° F a couple of times)
Water 29° Celsius or 84.2° Fahrenheit


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Can I use AB instead of EVGA's precision or is something missing from AB for classies?


I haven't tried the latest evga precision but a couple older versions back it was causing a conflict with a program anyhow I've been using afterburner ever since and haven't a single problem.


----------



## JJSmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Is there no way to make it load up the settings on start up automatically? It gets tiresome to do it each time manually lol....


I agree it would be nice if we didn't have to set voltages every time we reboot our machines. Anyone have a fix for the voltage tool yet? Well I hope that someone can post a solution, that would be really nice : ). Anyways I ordered another 780 classy for sli at $579 "a steal" cant wait. The one I have is #70 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1034367 on firestrike scores hall of fame, the newest drivers hosed me a bit I now only can get 10900. If you guys could also post some results that would be nice. I used a +178gpu and +420mem oc to reach that feat at 1.81v.


----------



## duppex

If I put 1st 780 classified in pcie 8x slot and 2nd 780 classified pcie 4x slot. Will I get much of a performance hit/bandwidth bottle neck.

I have a maximus vi formula
And I will be running both cards on air so would like to space them if possible

Thanks

4770k
16gb 2400 ram
Benq 120hz monitor

Ps, can not wait till v-sync monitors


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> If I put 1st 780 classified in pcie 8x slot and 2nd 780 classified pcie 4x slot. Will I get much of a performance hit/bandwidth bottle neck.
> 
> I have a maximus vi formula
> And I will be running both cards on air so would like to space them if possible
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 4770k
> 16gb 2400 ram
> Benq 120hz monitor
> 
> Ps, can not wait till v-sync monitors


You can't run sli with an x4 slot. You'll have to use the top and middle slot for x8x8.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJSmooth*
> 
> I agree it would be nice if we didn't have to set voltages every time we reboot our machines. Anyone have a fix for the voltage tool yet? Well I hope that someone can post a solution, that would be really nice : ). Anyways I ordered another 780 classy for sli at $579 "a steal" cant wait. The one I have is #70 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1034367 on firestrike scores hall of fame, the newest drivers hosed me a bit I now only can get 10900. If you guys could also post some results that would be nice. I used a +178gpu and +420mem oc to reach that feat at 1.81v.


Nice score!









I was comparing it with mine: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1069428/fs/1034367

Graphics scores are close, but your physics score destroys mine. Strange thing, look at the combined scores...

I was running 1254/1850 (stock vBios, at 1.2v I believe) with 331.65 drivers (last WHQL).


----------



## duppex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You can't run sli with an x4 slot. You'll have to use the top and middle slot for x8x8.


Thanks for the reply
I am starting to regret buying the maximus vi formula.

One last question
If you run 2 of these cards side by side, pcie slot 1 and 2 (tight fit). Will I damage the top card due to heating/lack of air flow.

Seems that I may have to save up for 2 ek water blocks, my pockets are already in enough pian.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> I am starting to regret buying the maximus vi formula.
> 
> One last question
> If you run 2 of these cards side by side, pcie slot 1 and 2 (tight fit). Will I damage the top card due to heating/lack of air flow.
> 
> Seems that I may have to save up for 2 ek water blocks, my pockets are already in enough pian.


You won't damage the card in any way, but Classies in SLI on air gets hot. They blow the air mostly out to the side of the card, but the top card will suck in heat from the bottom card. My top card was about 10c hotter than the bottom when I ran on air.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> I am starting to regret buying the maximus vi formula.
> 
> One last question
> If you run 2 of these cards side by side, pcie slot 1 and 2 (tight fit). Will I damage the top card due to heating/lack of air flow.
> 
> Seems that I may have to save up for 2 ek water blocks, my pockets are already in enough pian.


Formula is a very good board, don't regret it! I own the hero.

I understand your concern, these GPUs can really take some heat when you are pushing for max clocks, but for a mild OC it'll do just fine. Make sure you have some good case airflow, though. That's should be your biggest concern right now.

I pushed up to 1201 with +500 on the memory game stable when I maxed out all fans and took my side panel off. Max temos were 75C. For benching, I could hit 1293 +600 on the memory. Both of these at 1.21v.
Unless you want to run a crazy fan set up like the delta finger loppers, I would suggest staying under 1.21v until you can watercool.


----------



## duppex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> You won't damage the card in any way, but Classies in SLI on air gets hot. They blow the air mostly out to the side of the card, but the top card will suck in heat from the bottom card. My top card was about 10c hotter than the bottom when I ran on air.


Very helpful thanks

Do you think a single 120mm rad, 60mm thickness, would cool both cards ok?.

I already have a dual 180mm rad cooling the cpu at the mo.

Silverstone FT02


----------



## duppex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Formula is a very good board, don't regret it! I own the hero.
> 
> I understand your concern, these GPUs can really take some heat when you are pushing for max clocks, but for a mild OC it'll do just fine. Make sure you have some good case airflow, though. That's should be your biggest concern right now.
> 
> I pushed up to 1201 with +500 on the memory game stable when I maxed out all fans and took my side panel off. Max temos were 75C. For benching, I could hit 1293 +600 on the memory. Both of these at 1.21v.
> Unless you want to run a crazy fan set up like the delta finger loppers, I would suggest staying under 1.21v until you can watercool.


Thanks for the advice =)


----------



## skyn3t

Why you guys never reported it to me. It only come out from the dark today. None of you cannot go to 1.212v without the OV toll? The 1.212v should be free without the OV tool.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Is there no way to make it load up the settings on start up automatically? It gets tiresome to do it each time manually lol....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJSmooth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> Is there no way to make it load up the settings on start up automatically? It gets tiresome to do it each time manually lol....
> 
> 
> 
> I agree it would be nice if we didn't have to set voltages every time we reboot our machines. Anyone have a fix for the voltage tool yet? Well I hope that someone can post a solution, that would be really nice : ). Anyways I ordered another 780 classy for sli at $579 "a steal" cant wait. The one I have is #70 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1034367 on firestrike scores hall of fame, the newest drivers hosed me a bit I now only can get 10900. If you guys could also post some results that would be nice. I used a +178gpu and +420mem oc to reach that feat at 1.81v.
Click to expand...

In the 600 series and earlier, we always had BIOS edit tools for end users. Once you do your benching, testing, and are dead set on a specific voltage you want at all times, you would jump into the BIOS Editor tool and set the P4 or P5 state voltage to exactly what you want. Save the BIOS file, flash it, and done - you'll be at that voltage whenever the card goes into it's highest power state. Then, all you do is set your Precision or AB tool to whatever freq you wanted on startup.

We don't have such a tool for the 700 series though...







The Kelper BIOS Editor comes close and reads some values in my 780 classy; but, other things have changed - and the authors are no where to be heard from.

I've attempted to decompile the Kelper BIOS Editor (.NET C#), but it looks like it was obfuscated to prevent doing just that. Doh.


----------



## Tbolo

I have a dumb question... how do I get on the owners list?
Thanks in advance


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> I have a dumb question... how do I get on the owners list?
> Thanks in advance


take a picture of your cards, and open up gpu z and hit the validate button, copy the link it gives you and post it and the picture you took


----------



## JJSmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Nice score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was comparing it with mine: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1069428/fs/1034367
> 
> Graphics scores are close, but your physics score destroys mine. Strange thing, look at the combined scores...
> 
> I was running 1254/1850 (stock vBios, at 1.2v I believe) with 331.65 drivers (last WHQL).


Nice man thanks for sharing, yeah my PhysX is so high because the 3930k eats PhysX. You should run in LN2 mode bro "if you have a classified +115 power target" set temp to priority max power target and temp to 95 and set to 1.281v with oc tool and try 170gpu oc. Just an ideal you have a strong card. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Tbolo

Thank you sir


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Why you guys never reported it to me. It only come out from the dark today. None of you cannot go to 1.212v without the OV toll? The 1.212v should be free without the OV tool.


I did get 1.212v from PX with your vBios, at least in rev2. rev3 I tested very little.


----------



## daysofdre

Hey guys,

I just purchased a 780GTX-C, and unfortunately its a dud in the OC department. It's taking massive amounts of voltage to get a small oc (1.21v buys me roughly +90 on the gpu). I'm going to return it, but before I do so I wanted to open it up to see if it had samsung memory or not. What chip am I looking at, and is it going to have a Samsung/other laberl on it?

Thanks


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daysofdre*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just purchased a 780GTX-C, and unfortunately its a dud in the OC department. It's taking massive amounts of voltage to get a small oc (1.21v buys me roughly +90 on the gpu). I'm going to return it, but before I do so I wanted to open it up to see if it had samsung memory or not. What chip am I looking at, and is it going to have a Samsung/other laberl on it?
> 
> Thanks


Just have to look at the memory ICs around the gpu, they can be hard to read sometimes but light at the right angle usually works, they will say the manufacturer right on the chips.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Why you guys never reported it to me. It only come out from the dark today. None of you cannot go to 1.212v without the OV toll? The 1.212v should be free without the OV tool.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Why you guys never reported it to me. It only come out from the dark today. None of you cannot go to 1.212v without the OV toll? The 1.212v should be free without the OV tool.
> 
> 
> 
> I did get 1.212v from PX with your vBios, at least in rev2. rev3 I tested very little.
Click to expand...

I also reported 1.212v from PrecisionX with Skyn3t's Rev3 as well, both Normal and LN2 on the "newer" bios revision he did with the dump I gave him.

Works for me.


----------



## JJSmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daysofdre*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just purchased a 780GTX-C, and unfortunately its a dud in the OC department. It's taking massive amounts of voltage to get a small oc (1.21v buys me roughly +90 on the gpu). I'm going to return it, but before I do so I wanted to open it up to see if it had samsung memory or not. What chip am I looking at, and is it going to have a Samsung/other laberl on it?
> 
> Thanks


That's the highest clocks you could get? Please share how you tested this and your methods. 1.21 is not very much voltage. For example, I needed 1.28ish for +180gpu. Anyhow good luch hope to hear back from ya.


----------



## Killer344

I can set v1.212v just fine with PX using skyn3's latest LN2 bios.


----------



## daysofdre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Just have to look at the memory ICs around the gpu, they can be hard to read sometimes but light at the right angle usually works, they will say the manufacturer right on the chips.


Cool, thanks! I'll take a look when I get home tonight. Such a disappointment...


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJSmooth*
> 
> That's the highest clocks you could get? Please share how you tested this and your methods. 1.21 is not very much voltage. For example, I needed 1.28ish for +180gpu. Anyhow good luch hope to hear back from ya.


Guys, the offset doesn't say much, specially if you are using the Classified tool, better talk in MHz.


----------



## Triglet

Got my C installed today and she's stable at 1254/1801 on the stock LN2 bios @1.2V. Temperatures around 75C. Seems like a pretty decent card -- I may flash with skynet's bios to see if I can hit 1300 stable on air @1.212V.

\o/


----------



## anticommon

Man I'm not sure if it's BF4 or my card is just sucking hard, but I get constant crashes in BF4, even after lowering my clock speeds constantly. My cards runs beautifully at much higher clockspeeds on BF3, but BF4? No way jose. And it's the worst crashes - the game runs perfectly, temps are good, no artifacts, and then after an hour or two WHAM! battlefield stops responding or my PC locks up entirely. I just don't get it anymore.


----------



## Triglet

I don't think it's the cards, the game just isn't very stable right now -- I'm getting the same thing and it doesn't matter if I'm at stock or OC'd. Pages and pages of the same on the battlelog forums -- I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## jameyscott

Definitely the game.


----------



## daysofdre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJSmooth*
> 
> That's the highest clocks you could get? Please share how you tested this and your methods. 1.21 is not very much voltage. For example, I needed 1.28ish for +180gpu. Anyhow good luch hope to hear back from ya.


Not without getting artifacts in Heaven.

I just plugged in my evbot and set it to 1.3v, trying to reach 1239 w/ skynets bios (no boost). thats relatively mild. power target @115% and temp target at 95, no memory oc. card artifacts while camera is spinning around dragon; temps reach mid 80's.

no es bueno. card cant do it. artifacts/overheats.


----------



## nrii

I just received my GTX 780 Classified couple of days ago and have benched it a bit now. I'm not sure if I should just return this one and buy another one after testing this card.

Earlier I flashed skynet's LN2 bios and the max stable core OC for this card seems to still be only 1254-1267Mhz when using 1.2125V. Valley and BF4 are artifacting or crashing completely when going beyond that. Of course I could up the voltage more but then the temps will get somewhat high and I don't really want to always use the software voltage tool every time when starting a game etc. With 1306Mhz and 1.25V I could still see artifacts when running Valley and the card doesn't seem stable. I'm not planning to put the card under water so that's not a solution to this..

The memory on this card is stable at 7300-7400Mhz so that's very nice, but it seems I just can't get the core to OC better. And at the same it seems that a lot of people are getting something like 1333-1350Mhz on air and under 1.25V. Or do I just imagine that? My card's ASIC quality is 74,9% so doesn't seem to be that bad but yeah..


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrii*
> 
> I just received my GTX 780 Classified couple of days ago and have benched it a bit now. I'm not sure if I should just return this one and buy another one after testing this card.
> 
> Earlier I flashed skynet's LN2 bios and the max stable core OC for this card seems to still be only 1254-1267Mhz when using 1.2125V. Valley and BF4 are artifacting or crashing completely when going beyond that. Of course I could up the voltage more but then the temps will get somewhat high and I don't really want to always use the software voltage tool every time when starting a game etc. With 1306Mhz and 1.25V I could still see artifacts when running Valley and the card doesn't seem stable. I'm not planning to put the card under water so that's not a solution to this..
> 
> The memory on this card is stable at 7300-7400Mhz so that's very nice, but it seems I just can't get the core to OC better. And at the same it seems that a lot of people are getting something like 1333-1350Mhz on air and under 1.25V. Or do I just imagine that? My card's ASIC quality is 74,9% so doesn't seem to be that bad but yeah..


I run at 1300 at 1.275v and 1385 at ~1.32

Any voltage above that wont let me push 1400+, but I'm on air.


----------



## jameyscott

I have seen a lot of people complaining the last few days about their cards not hitting as high as they want. Well, that's kinda how it is. It's complete luck of the draw. Just because you bought a Classified doesn't mean it will OC well. Same with buying an unlocked processor. EVGA and Intel are not guaranteeing you the clocks you want. They are just allowing you to OC past the factory specs.


----------



## oldmanmax

Hey guys... so my EVbot is no longer recognizing my 2nd card. I haven't touched the thing in a couple months, when it always worked flawlessly.

Has anyone else experienced their EVbot not recognizing "VGA 2" slot where a card is attached? It just shows the "VCORE, VPLL, VDD, VDDQ" options that don't apply to the GPU. When i load my previous profiles it only says "VGA 1 OK" instead of VGA 1 then VGA 2 OK.

Any ideas? I reinstalled the EVbot firmware to no avail.


----------



## daysofdre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrii*
> 
> I just received my GTX 780 Classified couple of days ago and have benched it a bit now. I'm not sure if I should just return this one and buy another one after testing this card.
> 
> Earlier I flashed skynet's LN2 bios and the max stable core OC for this card seems to still be only 1254-1267Mhz when using 1.2125V. Valley and BF4 are artifacting or crashing completely when going beyond that. Of course I could up the voltage more but then the temps will get somewhat high and I don't really want to always use the software voltage tool every time when starting a game etc. With 1306Mhz and 1.25V I could still see artifacts when running Valley and the card doesn't seem stable. I'm not planning to put the card under water so that's not a solution to this..
> 
> The memory on this card is stable at 7300-7400Mhz so that's very nice, but it seems I just can't get the core to OC better. And at the same it seems that a lot of people are getting something like 1333-1350Mhz on air and under 1.25V. Or do I just imagine that? My card's ASIC quality is 74,9% so doesn't seem to be that bad but yeah..


We must be batch-buddies cause I got the same thing. I can OC the memory to 7400 no problem, core wont OC worth a damn. ASIC quality 76% on the dot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I have seen a lot of people complaining the last few days about their cards not hitting as high as they want. Well, that's kinda how it is. It's complete luck of the draw. Just because you bought a Classified doesn't mean it will OC well. Same with buying an unlocked processor. EVGA and Intel are not guaranteeing you the clocks you want. They are just allowing you to OC past the factory specs.


Yep, I don't think it needs to be re-stated, everybody here understands that overclocking is based on the batch lotto. But it doesnt mean we have to take it either. I spent the extra money to get a card I can oc. I could go to amazonwarehouse and get a superclocked 780 w/ acx cooler for $450. Unfortunately, this card will have to go back and amazon warehouse/the next customer/whatever they do with the card will have to deal with it.


----------



## Tbolo

how are you guys getting higher than 1.2 volts? I want to see what my cards will do on 1.3v or more.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> how are you guys getting higher than 1.2 volts? I want to see what my cards will do on 1.3v or more.
> 
> Thanks in advanced!


Read the OP. Classified Controller or EVbot


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanmax*
> 
> Hey guys... so my EVbot is no longer recognizing my 2nd card. I haven't touched the thing in a couple months, when it always worked flawlessly.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced their EVbot not recognizing "VGA 2" slot where a card is attached? It just shows the "VCORE, VPLL, VDD, VDDQ" options that don't apply to the GPU. When i load my previous profiles it only says "VGA 1 OK" instead of VGA 1 then VGA 2 OK.
> 
> Any ideas? I reinstalled the EVbot firmware to no avail.


It says that when it's not detecting the unit. Make sure that the cable is attached properly. Mine has a habit of getting loose on the gpu side. Other then that try another cable.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> Man I'm not sure if it's BF4 or my card is just sucking hard, but I get constant crashes in BF4, even after lowering my clock speeds constantly. My cards runs beautifully at much higher clockspeeds on BF3, but BF4? No way jose. And it's the worst crashes - the game runs perfectly, temps are good, no artifacts, and then after an hour or two WHAM! battlefield stops responding or my PC locks up entirely. I just don't get it anymore.


yeah not the cards i ran my 670 ftw and it still does the same as the classy


----------



## pharma57

An FYI on a possible upcoming 780 TI ....
Quote:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti special black edition
> While the original GTX 780 Ti will run at 876/928 MHz clocks, the exclusive special edition will boost to 1000/1033 MHz (unconfirmed). Both variants will have the same memory clock of 7 GHz. The clock speeds are not the only difference. The faster GTX 780 TI has no TDP limit (at least on paper). This card is basically what Uber Mode is to R9 290X, only here you get higher clocks and more memory.
> 
> According to our sources, GeForce GTX 780 Ti will arrive with black cooler, so this is more than just a new BIOS.
> 
> The rest of the specs shouldn't really change much. I don't know if this card is going to be released along with 3GB models, all we know for certain, is that it will not be cheap.


http://videocardz.com/47530/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-also-special-edition

My guess is eVGA will probably make a "Classified" & "FTW" version as well.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrii*
> 
> I just received my GTX 780 Classified couple of days ago and have benched it a bit now. I'm not sure if I should just return this one and buy another one after testing this card.
> 
> Earlier I flashed skynet's LN2 bios and the max stable core OC for this card seems to still be only 1254-1267Mhz when using 1.2125V. Valley and BF4 are artifacting or crashing completely when going beyond that. Of course I could up the voltage more but then the temps will get somewhat high and I don't really want to always use the software voltage tool every time when starting a game etc. With 1306Mhz and 1.25V I could still see artifacts when running Valley and the card doesn't seem stable. I'm not planning to put the card under water so that's not a solution to this..
> 
> The memory on this card is stable at 7300-7400Mhz so that's very nice, but it seems I just can't get the core to OC better. And at the same it seems that a lot of people are getting something like 1333-1350Mhz on air and under 1.25V. Or do I just imagine that? My card's ASIC quality is 74,9% so doesn't seem to be that bad but yeah..


Complete luck of the draw dude.

My first Classy would artifact in the 1241-1254 mhz range. More voltage would let me get to 1267 mhz.

I RMA'd because of fan noise. The new one hits 1320 mhz at 1.212v no problem.

But here's the important part. Your 1267 mhz and my 1320 mhz at 1.212v are giving the same gameplay experience.


----------



## nrii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Complete luck of the draw dude.
> 
> My first Classy would artifact in the 1241-1254 mhz range. More voltage would let me get to 1267 mhz.
> 
> I RMA'd because of fan noise. The new one hits 1320 mhz at 1.212v no problem.
> 
> But here's the important part. Your 1267 mhz and my 1320 mhz at 1.212v are giving the same gameplay experience.


Yeah, I know it's complete luck of the draw how much the card will OC. I actually also have some strange noise coming from the fans or the heat fins when the fans are on certain RPM. Might be the same problem discussed earlier on the EVGA forum and here. And you are right, there's not much difference on the gameplay experience between those clocks.

The BF4 crash situation is really frustrating but that might be just a problem with the game itself. I got random DirectX GetDeviceRemovedReason errors a lot now and after that the game won't start without reboot.


----------



## Tbolo

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5mv3c/

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/k9er2/

i would like to be on the owners list


----------



## Haudi

Hi there,
ive a new classified. with a new Bios Revision - and there is no MOD - Bios for it. Could anyone make it?
Here a screen


----------



## nrii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haudi*
> 
> Hi there,
> ive a new classified. with a new Bios Revision - and there is no MOD - Bios for it. Could anyone make it?
> Here a screen


There's bios for that. Check the earlier post in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/3270#post_21093523

Would be nice to know how your card overclocks compared to mine and daysofdre's cards.


----------



## xioros

Hi guys!

I have a 780 classy on the way and plan on watercooling it.
There is however something I didn't think of: the height with an Hydrocopper block.

Could anyone here check how high the card is? (from the bottom of the PCB to the highest point of the waterblock)

I want to know if I can fit it in my 350D without having to mod the sidepanel...

^_^

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bpmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I have a 780 classy on the way and plan on watercooling it.
> There is however something I didn't think of: the height with an Hydrocopper block.
> 
> Could anyone here check how high the card is? (from the bottom of the PCB to the highest point of the waterblock)
> 
> I want to know if I can fit it in my 350D without having to mod the sidepanel...
> 
> ^_^
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It will. I wouldn't worry about that. It fits nicely in my fractal define r4 and I believe its smaller then a 350d


----------



## xioros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> It will. I wouldn't worry about that. It fits nicely in my fractal define r4 and I believe its smaller then a 350d


Okay, thanks & RP'd


----------



## zhrooms

After 10 months, my wait is finally over.



I have tried out one card so far [BIOS 80.80.21.01.80 (P2083-0021)], first thing I did was to bump up the voltage to 1.2v, power target to 110% and temp target to 95c and managed to get 1254/7404 stable, froze at 1280 and 7514, so it was time for bios change, flashed to Skyn3t's latest bios (Thanks) with NvFlash, worked like a charm, raised the power target to 200% and installed the GTX Classified Controller, decided to see what the new memory was capable of, so I bumped up the FBVDD to 1.7v from 1.6v after reading that it was safe and more than capable of providing a much higher memory clock, so with 1.7v I managed to get an astonishing 7800MHz, still it feels like I've barely touched it, and as soon as I ran anything over 1.25v on NVVDD, the temperature really got out of hand, I need to play around with the fan so I can learn what works, but planning on putting water blocks on them.

My Dual/Triple GPU History
7800 GT 256MB SLI
8800 GTX 768MB SLI
HD4870X2 2GB CF (One)
GTX 580 1.5GB SLI & Tri-SLI
GTX 780 3GB Classified Tri-SLI

_Edit: Typo._


----------



## JJSmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Guys, the offset doesn't say much, specially if you are using the Classified tool, better talk in MHz.


I just used offset considering that I am using evga precision X on a classified card i.e. base clock is 993 + 180 = 1173 and boosts to approx. 1306 according to evga precision X. Depending on which program u use to monitor when looking at clocks in GPUz my boost says 1base = 171 and boost = 1244. So you have to do an apples to apples comparison which is the reason I prefer to just give offsets in precision X. I really like to read what others are achieving my second one is coming Wednesday can wait hope it does as well as this one..


----------



## Troxeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios *update: 10/30/13* vBios rev2 80.10.3A.00.80 / vBios rev2 80.10.3A.00.82
> New vBios v3 80.80.21.01.80 Normal & LN2


Excellent stuff Skyn3t,

I flashed with some pretty impressive results using...

Classy-vBios-3A.82-rev3.zip 132k .zip file
vBios rev2 80.10.3A.00.82 >>> This is the new revision 3A.82 Bios
Base Clock 1110.5Mhz
Boost disabled
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Default power target 100% 300W
by slide 200% 600w >>> Moded the bios with 200 PT now and increase it a bit more since most of you are under water.

I'm wondering if you've managed to get the LN2 version of the bios yet, vBios rev2 80.10.3A.00.82?
Seems my cards default secondary bios is this (not sure if it matters though?)

Cheers!

(First Post)


----------



## outofmyheadyo

What do you guys think how much will the 780Ti classified will be once its out ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> What do you guys think how much will the 780Ti classified will be once its out ?


probably around 700 -750$ ....... my


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Thinking about the same, plus i dont think we will see classy 780ti card in november, thinking of hitting the order button on the 500€ classy 780

also this is why I want one

"Classy's are guaranteed to take whatever you can throw at them and still smile back at you when you're done. If it stops smiling return it for another. Three years of smiling is a long time."

As someone said









And does anyone have a classified 780 that coil whines, or classifieds dont do that ?


----------



## Ovrclck

After running town. I was finally able to find the right m3 screws from Home Depot . If anyone is interested in doing EVGA backplate with EK block. I used the screws pictured below.

















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jameyscott

Looks nice! I had a hard hard time deciding between the ek and evga backplate, but ended up going with the ek because it looks really sleek.


----------



## totalownership

Ok guys, between this thread and the MSI Lightning thread I decided to go with the Classified! Just ordered it from EVGA themselves as I wont get hit with Amazon tax. So I'm in the club fellas. I guess I have to wait until the card arrives to say it or can I get a conditional membership. lol

If anyone has a post link number to a step-by-step for the newcomer who wants to put his overclocking in I'd appreciate it. It's gonna be a LONG wait until it arrives.


----------



## Westfield Ma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 Dual Bios Classified
> 
> GPU-Z verification link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9nh8k/
> 
> Note the "Subvendor:EVGA (3842 - 1788)". Compare that to the others in the original post, where they all say 3842 - 3788 (at least the ones I clicked on).
> 
> Should I "force" your bios even though it doesn't match?


I noticed in your original post asking about your cards that you said your bios was 80.80.21.00.80, but when you look at your validation link it is 80.80.21.01.80. Was your validation after you flashed a custom bios?

I currently have a evga 780gtx classy that I bought off of Amazon on 10/25/13 and I have 80.80.21.00.80 as my bios. I searched the thread and didn't see any for my card. Should i be flashing a specific one?

Here's my validation link.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dhsem/

Thanks


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhrooms*
> 
> After 10 months, my wait is finally over.
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried out one card so far [BIOS 80.80.21.01.80 (P2083-0021)], first thing I did was to bump up the voltage to 1.2v, power target to 110% and temp target to 95c and managed to get 1254/7404 stable, froze at 1280 and 7514, so it was time for bios change, flashed to Skyn3t's latest bios (Thanks) with NvFlash, worked like a charm, raised the power target to 200% and installed the GTX Classified Controller, decided to see what the new memory was capable of, so I bumped up the FBVDD to 1.7v from 1.6v after reading that it was safe and more than capable of providing a much higher memory clock, so with 1.7v I managed to get an astonishing 7800MHz, still it feels like I've barely touched it, and as soon as I touched anything over 1.25v on NVVDD the temperature really got out of hand real fast, I need to play around with the fan so I can learn it's ways, to master it!
> 
> My History
> 7800 GT 256MB SLI
> 8800 GTX 768MB SLI
> HD4870X2 2GB CF
> GTX 580 1.5GB SLI / Tri-SLI
> GTX 780 3GB Classified Tri-SLI
> 
> I am proud to finally have my first go at a Classified card, I have followed this thread since the day it was started and read every comment, it's time I give something back! _I'll be in touch!_


niccce


----------



## jameschisholm

Hi everyone. Quick question here. How much power does a standard GTX 780 Classy consume during gaming, anyone know? As I plan to buy 1 at the end of Nov and another in 6 months time.


----------



## skyn3t

Just to make this clear for everyone. Classy bios is only one EVGA, it only changes revision and some fix when it needs. So that's no risk when come to flash a new bios. I don't change revision numbers. You guys are digging thinks that don't existence. We don't have any vendor that makes classy GPU.


----------



## Westfield Ma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Just to make this clear for everyone. Classy bios is only one EVGA, it only changes revision and some fix when it needs. So that's no risk when come to flash a new bios. I don't change revision numbers. You guys are digging thinks that don't existence. We don't have any vendor that makes classy GPU.


Thanks! So basically anyone with a classy can flash any of the bios you've released for the classifieds, regardless of what bios was on their card when they purchased it?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Westfield, Ma*
> 
> Thanks! So basically anyone with a classy can flash any of the bios you've released for the classifieds, regardless of what bios was on their card when they purchased it?


yes you can flash the vBios from this thread to any classy.


----------



## JJSmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> What do you guys think how much will the 780Ti classified will be once its out ?


I keep hearing 699 but that is still speculation.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yes you can flash the vBios from this thread to any classy.


Even when nvflash detects a different pci card id (or something like that)? That showed up when I tried to flash your last 80.80.* (mine is 80.10.*), it asked me to explicitely type "YES", so I chickened out.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Even when nvflash detects a different pci card id (or something like that)? That showed up when I tried to flash your last 80.80.* (mine is 80.10.*), it asked me to explicitely type "YES", so I chickened out.


Yes.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Westfield, Ma*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 Dual Bios Classified
> 
> GPU-Z verification link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9nh8k/
> 
> Note the "Subvendor:EVGA (3842 - 1788)". Compare that to the others in the original post, where they all say 3842 - 3788 (at least the ones I clicked on).
> 
> Should I "force" your bios even though it doesn't match?
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed in your original post asking about your cards that you said your bios was 80.80.21.00.80, but when you look at your validation link it is 80.80.21.01.80. Was your validation after you flashed a custom bios?
> 
> I currently have a evga 780gtx classy that I bought off of Amazon on 10/25/13 and I have 80.80.21.00.80 as my bios. I searched the thread and didn't see any for my card. Should i be flashing a specific one?
> 
> Here's my validation link.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dhsem/
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I've had four Classys come in and out of here due to RMAs and friends wanting to buy one before I even popped the cherry. Now that you mention it, yes it would seem there are indeed two versions. All versions I've posted were copy-n-pastes, so there was no type-os.

Perhaps that newer one is the one that EVGA_Jacob posted a few pages ago? The one that fixes some sync issue with Asus monitors? One card may have came with that already.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> I've had four Classys come in and out of here due to RMAs and friends wanting to buy one before I even popped the cherry. Now that you mention it, yes it would seem there are indeed two versions. All versions I've posted were copy-n-pastes, so there was no type-os.
> 
> Perhaps that newer one is the one that EVGA_Jacob posted a few pages ago? The one that fixes some sync issue with Asus monitors? One card may have came with that already.


I believe 00 is normal vBios and 01 is LN2 vBios, but don't quote me on this, it was like that in my card.


----------



## Westfield Ma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> I believe 00 is normal vBios and 01 is LN2 vBios, but don't quote me on this, it was like that in my card.


you are correct, i just confirmed it by switching the bios on my card. thanks,


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yes.


I have now flashed the 80.80.* and seems I can reach higher memory overclock. Thanks! The only downside, and a big one, is when I raise the voltage to 1.212v it just stays there until you actively change it again. Bottom line, it does not idle at 0.9v anymore but at 1.212v (the clocks go down as usually). Any way you could look into this in your next version?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> I have now flashed the 80.80.* and seems I can reach higher memory overclock. Thanks! The only downside, and a big one, is *when I raise the voltage to 1.212v it just stays there until you actively change it again*. Bottom line, *it does not idle at 0.9v anymore but at 1.212v* (the clocks go down as usually). Any way you could look into this in your next version?


you just run over on your words now lol.

when you raise the voltage to 1.212v it will stay there till you down voltage again. if you change the clock offset or not it will be there, so this is not a problem. your GPU is going to clock down as is supposed to with voltage too if you not set it to 1.212v. when you set the fixed voltage it won't come down by itself.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you just run over on your words now lol.
> 
> when you raise the voltage to 1.212v it will stay there till you down voltage again. if you change the clock offset or not it will be there, so this is not a problem. your GPU is going to clock down as is supposed to with voltage too if you not set it to 1.212v. when you set the fixed voltage it won't come down by itself.


Okay, so that's actually a feature. It confused me, other versions of your vBios don't do that. Another difference is that this one goes to 0.925v when you click the voltage reset button, and other versions go to 1.150v.

I actually prefer the voltage to come down by itself when there's no load, no matter what you set.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## televisiontv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WY20*
> 
> Any reason why when I flash any ln2 bios, custom or stock, on my card, nothing changes with precision as far as power target and voltage. It's stuck at 110% power target and voltage blanked out. I've tried unplugging everything, different bios, uninstalling precision, clean install of nv driver, basically everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the flashes are working bc I see the new bios in gpuz. Any help would be appreciated. My end goal is to flash skys newer custom ver3 bios. tappin from the Nexus 4
> Did you --protectoff for the eeprom?


Yes I did, not at first, but I realized I forgot. It worked the first time when I first flashed v2, but I was having trouble with the v2 bios, everything worked in precision though. Now flashing any bios results in nothing whatsoever, other than it showing up in gpuz. I'm stumped!!!


----------



## NoPecksNoSex

Will skyn3t's bios work on the 770 classified also or 780 only? Im not too sure what the ln2 setting is for either...







Noob i know


----------



## NoPecksNoSex

do i have to switch the physical dial to overclock and ln2 before i appy the flash?


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you just run over on your words now lol.
> 
> when you raise the voltage to 1.212v it will stay there till you down voltage again. if you change the clock offset or not it will be there, so this is not a problem. your GPU is going to clock down as is supposed to with voltage too if you not set it to 1.212v. when you set the fixed voltage it won't come down by itself.


Eh? That's not something I'd be comfortable with. TI's bios is reducing the voltage along with the clockspeeds when I stop gaming.


----------



## Mechadax

Which case would you guys recommend to fit 2 780 classified?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mechadax*
> 
> Which case would you guys recommend to fit 2 780 classified?


Depends on what you want to do with it. Either air or water, what motherboard you are using, your budget, etc etc. No one can just make a suggestion on a case without knowing this information.


----------



## NateST

By the way, was benching @ 1.8v on the memory. I made probably 10+ runs and it didn't blow up, maybe it'll make more people brave enough to try it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> By the way, was benching @ 1.8v on the memory. I made probably 10+ runs and it didn't blow up, maybe it'll make more people brave enough to try it.


NateST,
You have been tested all those latest vBios revision of mine. did you have all those vBios behave?
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you just run over on your words now lol.
> 
> when you raise the voltage to 1.212v it will stay there till you down voltage again. if you change the clock offset or not it will be there, so this is not a problem. your GPU is going to clock down as is supposed to with voltage too if you not set it to 1.212v. when you set the fixed voltage it won't come down by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> I have now flashed the 80.80.* and seems I can reach higher memory overclock. Thanks! The only downside, and a big one, is when I raise the voltage to 1.212v it just stays there until you actively change it again. Bottom line, it does not idle at 0.9v anymore but at 1.212v (the clocks go down as usually). Any way you could look into this in your next version?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Okay, so that's actually a feature. It confused me, other versions of your vBios don't do that. Another difference is that this one goes to 0.925v when you click the voltage reset button, and other versions go to 1.150v.
> 
> I actually prefer the voltage to come down by itself when there's no load, no matter what you set.
> 
> Thanks anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Eh? That's not something I'd be comfortable with. TI's bios is reducing the voltage along with the clockspeeds when I stop gaming.


if you think you have a better support stay there. none of us had asked you if his bios is better or not. I'm tired useless words. you don't even know what we are talk about here you just sign up.
don't waste you time reply to my comment.


----------



## NateST

If you're asking, the latest BIOS have worked extremely well, also voltage and core clocks down appropriately for me.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> If you're asking, the latest BIOS have worked extremely well, also voltage and core clocks down appropriately for me.


Thank you.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> If you're asking, the latest BIOS have worked extremely well, also voltage and core clocks down appropriately for me.


I had understood the voltage not going down was a feature on that vBios? I'm lost...


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Having a bit of a discussion about Gainward GTX 780 phantom vs EVGA 780 classified, I refuse to belive the phantom is anything like the classified, has anyone tested those 2 against each other, the classy should be on a league of its own, correct ?


----------



## illuz

The PCB + VRMs on the Classified are better than all other cards, apart from the lightning. Both the lightning and classified will handle higher voltages better than the rest.

Whether that means the chip can take it or not/performs accordingly, is another matter.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Eh? That's not something I'd be comfortable with. TI's bios is reducing the voltage along with the clockspeeds when I stop gaming.


I'm lost on this one as well. I'm running Sky's latest 80.80 normal bios and I downclock voltage just like stock.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'm lost on this one as well. I'm running Sky's latest 80.80 normal bios and I downclock voltage just like stock.


I'm running a triple screen setup. Even with the stock vBios, my *clocks* don't go all the way down to 324MHz, but only to 836MHz, so maybe that's why latest skyn3t's vBios does not set volts down for me.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> I'm running a triple screen setup. Even with the stock vBios, my *clocks* don't go all the way down to 324MHz, but only to 836MHz, so maybe that's why latest skyn3t's vBios does not set volts down for me.


Mine, even on the stock bios doesn't go below 883Mhz with my surround set up. i'm in the same boat as you. No matter what power saving states i enable, the top card continue to run at 883Mhz. Bottom card goes down to 324, though.


----------



## skyn3t

Skupples, OccamRazor can give you the right answer about running multi monitor. You must have something running in the background to cause it. You should stated it before. This I why I choose a team support for each thread with my vbios.

I will invite them to share some light for you guys.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Skupples, OccamRazor can give you the right answer about running multi monitor. You must have something running in the background to cause it. You should stated it before. This I why I choose a team support for each thread with my vbios.
> 
> I will invite them to share some light for you guys.


OK, guys! Feel free to PM me with the surround questions and problems and we´ll work it through and after post the workaround if needed!









Cheers all

Ed


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Mine, even on the stock bios doesn't go below 883Mhz with my surround set up. i'm in the same boat as you. No matter what power saving states i enable, the top card continue to run at 883Mhz. Bottom card goes down to 324, though.


Disable hardware acceleration in your browsers!
Or use nvidia inspector multi display power saver!


----------



## jameyscott

I'll have to look into nvidia inspector mutli display power saver because even with no browser running it is idling that high. Thanks!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> I'm running a triple screen setup. Even with the stock vBios, my *clocks* don't go all the way down to 324MHz, but only to 836MHz, so maybe that's why latest skyn3t's vBios does not set volts down for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Disable hardware acceleration in your browsers!
> Or use nvidia inspector multi display power saver!


Try this! ^ ^

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Shultzy

I was thinking of getting a gtx 780 classified mainly because I enjoy benching and pushing my hardware to the limits, especially since the price has dramatically dropped for this card. The only thing I am concerned about is that to go over 1.35v you need the evobt, however I cannot find them for sale on evga's website or anywhere else for that matter. Did they discontinue them or something?


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> I was thinking of getting a gtx 780 classified mainly because I enjoy benching and pushing my hardware to the limits, especially since the price has dramatically dropped for this card. The only thing I am concerned about is that to go over 1.35v you need the evobt, however I cannot find them for sale on evga's website or anywhere else for that matter. Did they discontinue them or something?


Many people on water are hitting ~1400Mhz with 1.35V with the classified. Are you planning on water cooling?


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Try this! ^ ^
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


NVIDIA Inspector does help taking clocks and voltages to the absolute bottom while in idle, thanks OccamRazor. Changing the voltage doesn't work, though, the slider is there but it has no effect on volts. So that means I'd need PX in addition.

Anyway, voltages not scaling down on idle on multi-display only happens with skyn3t's last vBios (80.80), previous versions (80.10) down volt ust okay. Just letting you guys know, something to maybe look into in future revisions.


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Many people on water are hitting ~1400Mhz with 1.35V with the classified. Are you planning on water cooling?


Yes I am under water and I have 2 reference gtx 780's one is a pretty poor overclocker and I've pushed both to 1.4v.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> NVIDIA Inspector does help taking clocks and voltages to the absolute bottom while in idle, thanks OccamRazor. Changing the voltage doesn't work, though, the slider is there but it has no effect on volts. So that means I'd need PX in addition.
> 
> Anyway, voltages not scaling down on idle on multi-display only happens with skyn3t's last vBios (80.80), previous versions (80.10) down volt ust okay. Just letting you guys know, something to maybe look into in future revisions.


You have to add afterburner.exe to the "full 3D applications" box!


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> NVIDIA Inspector does help taking clocks and voltages to the absolute bottom while in idle, thanks OccamRazor. Changing the voltage doesn't work, though, the slider is there but it has no effect on volts. So that means I'd need PX in addition.
> 
> Anyway, voltages not scaling down on idle on multi-display only happens with skyn3t's last vBios (80.80), previous versions (80.10) down volt ust okay. Just letting you guys know, something to maybe look into in future revisions.


"Anyway, *voltages not scaling down on idle on multi-display only happens with skyn3t's last vBios (80.80), previous versions (80.10) down volt ust okay*. Just letting you guys know, something to maybe look into in future revisions."

Bug reported!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> NVIDIA Inspector does help taking clocks and voltages to the absolute bottom while in idle, thanks OccamRazor. Changing the voltage doesn't work, though, the slider is there but it has no effect on volts. So that means I'd need PX in addition.
> 
> Anyway, voltages not scaling down on idle on multi-display only happens with skyn3t's last vBios (80.80), previous versions (80.10) down volt ust okay. Just letting you guys know, something to maybe look into in future revisions.


You got Pm.


----------



## Shultzy

So does anyone know why evbot doesn't appear for purchase on EVGA's website.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> So does anyone know why evbot doesn't appear for purchase on EVGA's website.


It's not in stock on amazon either. Ebay has a few new ones for 75ish and there is one up for bid at 30ish bucks right now. That would be your best bet. No clue why it isn't showing up on EVGA's website though. Jacob? Jacob? Oh where art thou?


----------



## pharma57

GTX 780 Ti benchmarks surface ....









http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/geforce_gtx_780_ti_photo_and_benchmarks_surface_in_asia.html


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> GTX 780 Ti benchmarks surface ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/geforce_gtx_780_ti_photo_and_benchmarks_surface_in_asia.html


The leaker in the chiphell forum was giving what he was seeing for clocks and the highest one he gave was 1068 mhz.

There is an AMD guy running around other threads doing damage control babbling that the card was boosted to the moon. Based on what the leaker said, that is not the case.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The leaker in the chiphell forum was giving what he was seeing for clocks and the highest one he gave was 1068 mhz.
> 
> There is an AMD guy running around other threads doing damage control babbling that the card was boosted to the moon. Based on what the leaker said, that is not the case.


same guy who runs around thread to thread posting about how 95c isnt too hot for the 290x, and the reference cooler is only loud if you let it be and blah blah blah and defends amd to his grave in every post about how the 290x is a clear winner because at one certain resolution it beat the titan by .001 fps.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> same guy who runs around thread to thread posting about how 95c isnt too hot for the 290x, and the reference cooler is only loud if you let it be and blah blah blah and defends amd to his grave in every post about how the 290x is a clear winner because at one certain resolution it beat the titan by .001 fps.


So, you've seen him too then?










It would be one thing if some objectivity was used. But when someone nonstop bashes a card that's not released yet, you just have to shake your head and wonder why.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> if you think you have a better support stay there. none of us had asked you if his bios is better or not. I'm tired useless words. you don't even know what we are talk about here you just sign up.
> don't waste you time reply to my comment.


Wow, that's some ego.

So I'm going to assume here that the reason why you never replied to any of my posts directed at you is because I ended up using TI's bios?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Wow, that's some ego.
> 
> So I'm going to assume here that the reason why you never replied to any of my posts directed at you is because I ended up using TI's bios?


If you don't like his bios and you have found one that works for you, then good. Move on and use your system.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If you don't like his bios and you have found one that works for you, then good. Move on and use your system.


On the contrary. I'm interested in anything that might be an improvement and was curious to know a few things about his bios as some seemed to be getting higher overclocks but got no responses.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Wow, that's some ego.
> 
> So I'm going to assume here that the reason why you never replied to any of my posts directed at you is because I ended up using TI's bios?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> On the contrary. I'm interested in anything that might be an improvement and was curious to know a few things about his bios as some seemed to be getting higher overclocks but got no responses.


it may be my ego, Yes. but when come to help to solve an issue first is nice to know what we are talk about. issue happen everywhere. to any person or any company. I'm not pushing you to the rain because we have only one umbrella. but I got pissed because at the same day a noobs start to troll in 780 thread about what you said in your last post.

*r0l4n* is pushing the rev 3 fix to see how it goes. and looks like we are nailed the issue. here is a quick post in one of our pm's
Quote:


> Initial impression:
> 
> Using PX: voltage reset sets 1.150v now (r0l4n-A), while it was setting 0.925v before (your previous 80.80). Default clock 1110MHz, default volts 1.150v. Max PT 200%. Max voltage 1.212v. Bingo: it now idles at 0.925v even after setting 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using AB: max PT 300% (!), max voltage +62mV (which makes sense: 1.150v + 62mV = 1.212v).
> 
> Stock behavior seems allright, clocks/volts up and down just fine. I haven't noticed any differences in the fan profile, but haven't tested it properly.


I'm try to keep any of my work as much update as I can. I have selected many owners to help me and our community to get it done. like I mentioned before, every new car need a test driver, without the driver no car.









don't get me wrong , but now you know why i got pissed about it.


----------



## jameyscott

You know what. Skyn3t. Thank you for all you do. You don't have to but you continue to give and give. I don't think you get enough thank yous.


----------



## Perdition

So I'm already at the voltage limits of my Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II OC and temperature is not an issue. With the recent price cuts, I'm am looking to watercool and SLI (possibly with different brand cards). What card is actually going to allow me enough voltage to heat the card up and take advantage of the watercooling? Someone in another thread pointed me to look into the Classified 780s. He said as long as I got a "new" Classified card i would not get Elpida memory. Does this sound accurate? What denotes a "new" classified card? Enlighten me.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perdition*
> 
> So I'm already at the voltage limits of my Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II OC and temperature is not an issue. With the recent price cuts, I'm am looking to watercool and SLI (possibly with different brand cards). What card is actually going to allow me enough voltage to heat the card up and take advantage of the watercooling? Someone in another thread pointed me to look into the Classified 780s. He said as long as I got a "new" Classified card i would not get Elpida memory. Does this sound accurate? What denotes a "new" classified card? Enlighten me.


If you buy from the EVGA store directly, it'll be Samsung memory chips. If you buy some where else, it could be Samsung or Elpida chips. Chances are greater that it'll be Samsung if you buy somewhere besides the EVGA store.


----------



## Perdition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If you buy from the EVGA store directly, it'll be Samsung memory chips. If you buy some where else, it could be Samsung or Elpida chips. Chances are greater that it'll be Samsung if you buy somewhere besides the EVGA store.


So if I buy directly from EVGA = Samsung. Elsewhere, it's a toss up. Correct? Your last sentence seemed to contradict what you said previously.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perdition*
> 
> *So if I buy directly from EVGA = Samsung. Elsewhere, it's a toss up. Correct?* Your last sentence seemed to contradict what you said previously.


Yes, that's what I meant.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> it may be my ego, Yes. but when come to help to solve an issue first is nice to know what we are talk about. issue happen everywhere. to any person or any company. I'm not pushing you to the rain because we have only one umbrella. but I got pissed because at the same day a noobs start to troll in 780 thread about what you said in your last post.
> 
> *r0l4n* is pushing the rev 3 fix to see how it goes. and looks like we are nailed the issue. here is a quick post in one of our pm's
> I'm try to keep any of my work as much update as I can. I have selected many owners to help me and our community to get it done. like I mentioned before, every new car need a test driver, without the driver no car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't get me wrong , but now you know why i got pissed about it.


Fair enough.









I'm still wondering if the bios that I'm using has it's own quirks and causes instability sooner. I just don't know enough about how these custom bioses (wth is the plural of bios?) interact with the GPU to know how they can affect the stability of overclocks, and thus don't know if this is something that's affecting me as well.


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perdition*
> 
> So if I buy directly from EVGA = Samsung. Elsewhere, it's a toss up. Correct? Your last sentence seemed to contradict what you said previously.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yes, that's what I meant.


I'm glad you straightened that out. At first I was like "whew sure glad I ordered from EVGA directly" then I was like "Damn I ordered from EVGA directly". Are certain about this info?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> I'm glad you straightened that out. At first I was like "whew sure glad I ordered from EVGA directly" then I was like "Damn I ordered from EVGA directly". Are certain about this info?


It is possible that you could be one of the first to get one with Hynix memory. EVGA Jacob showed that they clocked similarly though, so either way you'll be golden.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Guess I missed this post from the EVGA Rep:
Quote:


> Just a quick heads up, some of the production on 780 Classified just started using Hynix memory as a second source, because Samsung has run into a supply constraint.
> 
> This means that you may now see either Samsung or Hynix memory. (No Elipda)


http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/3310#post_21098329

Looks like Hynix or Samsung now.


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It is possible that you could be one of the first to get one with Hynix memory. EVGA Jacob showed that they clocked similarly though, so either way you'll be golden.


Man you guys like messing with my nerves. If I do get the hynix stuff I hope I won't have problems with those custom bios floating around this thread

Would there be any way to tell without removing the cooling system?


----------



## jameyscott

Have to take it off. Undress that smexy GK110.


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Have to take it off. Undress that smexy GK110.


I better buy it dinner first. Since its a video card it can pick up the movie


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> I better buy it dinner first. Since its a video card it can pick up the movie


LOL


----------



## djdelirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> So does anyone know why evbot doesn't appear for purchase on EVGA's website.


Ya, Jacob responded to one of my threads on the EVGA forums stating they're out of stock for now and wasn't sure if they will continue to make them. So you have to go through other sites for now. I just got mine in from performance-pcs earlier today and have pushed my unengine hwbot xtreme scores up 180 points today. I'd definitely recommend getting one. Performance-pcs is the only US site I have found them and they have a few more in stock at 49.95 so I'd get one now if I were you.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=28415


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daysofdre*
> 
> Not without getting artifacts in Heaven.
> 
> I just plugged in my evbot and set it to 1.3v, trying to reach 1239 w/ skynets bios (no boost). thats relatively mild. power target @115% and temp target at 95, no memory oc. card artifacts while camera is spinning around dragon; temps reach mid 80's.
> 
> no es bueno. card cant do it. artifacts/overheats.


The dragon scene artifacts no matter what. Sometimes I get through it clean but sometimes it artifacts and I'm still on AMD cards.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1277184/gtx-670-ftw-always-showing-artifacts-in-the-same-stage-unigine-heaven


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djdelirius*
> 
> Ya, Jacob responded to one of my threads on the EVGA forums stating they're out of stock for now and wasn't sure if they will continue to make them. So you have to go through other sites for now. I just got mine in from performance-pcs earlier today and have pushed my unengine hwbot xtreme scores up 180 points today. I'd definitely recommend getting one. Performance-pcs is the only US site I have found them and they have a few more in stock at 49.95 so I'd get one now if I were you.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=28415


Thanks for the info. That sucks that they might not carry them anymore, I wonder if it's because there just aren't enough people with gtx 780 classifieds that need or use one. Either way when they're gone from everywhere it's going to put limitations on the overclocking ability of this card.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> Thanks for the info. That sucks that they might not carry them anymore, I wonder if it's because there just aren't enough people with gtx 780 classifieds that need or use one. Either way when they're gone from everywhere it's going to put limitations on the overclocking ability of this card.


did anyone think that EVGA might be making their version of this.... Just a hunch


----------



## outofmyheadyo

This is the wrong thread but how long after 780 release did they release the 780 classified ? I thought about it and since I already owned a GTX 780 Im not gonna buy another one, I want the 780Ti but prefferably classified


----------



## djdelirius

What's the d/l link for sky's rev 3 80.80 bios? I really don't want to read through 87 pages for the download. I currently have his 80.10 on my Classy and went from 1186/1517 to 1336/1652. Thanks Sky!!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> This is the wrong thread but how long after 780 release did they release the 780 classified ? I thought about it and since I already owned a GTX 780 Im not gonna buy another one, I want the 780Ti but prefferably classified


About 1.5-2 months if I remember correctly.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

EVBot is not likely to continue unfortunately









The minimum order QTY is quite high it seems from the manufacturer, and if this were reduced it would skyrocket the price and also make the MSRP rather expensive. So until we can hit a reasonable cost/MSRP it is likely to remain as discontinued.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> Man you guys like messing with my nerves. If I do get the hynix stuff I hope I won't have problems with those custom bios floating around this thread
> 
> Would there be any way to tell without removing the cooling system?


Only way to tell at the moment is by removing the cooler.

We are looking into ways in the future to be able to tell without doing this however.

Custom BIOS's could be an issue depending on the revision, make sure to use the latest ones... I posted a reference one a few pages back.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Only way to tell at the moment is by removing the cooler.
> 
> We are looking into ways in the future to be able to tell without doing this however.
> 
> Custom BIOS's could be an issue depending on the revision, make sure to use the latest ones... I posted a reference one a few pages back.


All it would take is a extra, small sticker... Saying what mem is on it. Not that hard to do....


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Only way to tell at the moment is by removing the cooler.
> 
> We are looking into ways in the future to be able to tell without doing this however.
> 
> Custom BIOS's could be an issue depending on the revision, make sure to use the latest ones... I posted a reference one a few pages back.


Thanks Jacob.
PS: I ordered this past weekend. Like an idiot I went for the cheaper shipping. Regretting that decision as the card wont likely get here until next Monday. Anyway you can grease the wheels so I can get it here by Friday?







Sent you PM


----------



## NateST

Hm.. might just be sticking with my Classy, if there's not EVBOT there's also not reason for me to go liquid with Maxwell around the corner. We'll see what the benches look like soon.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Just wanted to drop in and thank Skynet for his hard work on the different bios' for these cards.









I've got 2x dressed up in EK and contemplating a 3rd. I was seeing 1400+ on 1.35 on Saturday, and am very pleased with the performance, especially after the nice price drop by Nvidia.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Just wanted to drop in and thank Skynet for his hard work on the different bios' for these cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 2x dressed up in EK and contemplating a 3rd. I was seeing 1400+ on 1.35 on Saturday, and am very pleased with the performance, especially after the nice price drop by Nvidia.


At your service.
Just slap another Classy so we can dreess her up.









Just a quick update. r0l4n is testing a new revision regarding the idle voltage. So it may be up tonight. I'm about to leave work now.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Just got my classy. Awesome card, evga really went all out on it...

I'm getting a wierd resonance at ~40-45% fan speed though. Is this likely to go away?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Just got my classy. Awesome card, evga really went all out on it...
> 
> I'm getting a wierd resonance at ~40-45% fan speed though. Is this likely to go away?


There is a way to fix that but I think you have to take the cooler off, I'm sure someone will chime in.


----------



## Shultzy

We'll I ordered an EVBot off of performance pcs since they are being discontinued. It would be a shame not to push the classy passed 1.35v for some benching.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> At your service.
> Just slap another Classy so we can dreess her up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick update. r0l4n is testing a new revision regarding the idle voltage. So it may be up tonight. I'm about to leave work now.


Awesome! Looking forward to trying the newest bios.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> We'll I ordered an EVBot off of performance pcs since they are being discontinued. It would be a shame not to push the classy passed 1.35v for some benching.


Yea I am with you I have one evbot at the moment going to order a second in case mine breaks think it was szegerd or malamental who spilt burbon on his a couple weeks ago. Sounds like something I would do


----------



## Ovrclck

Welp, they're sold out!! doh! I should have bought one this morning! lol


----------



## scorpscarx

I just barely started to peruse this thread due to just getting my card, but the ln2 bios is locked at %115 pl, and the normal is %110 pl. It's hitting %116 and throttling back core a tad at 1.2 1267 6840 but I just know that this card wants more voltage to be stable at 1300 7000.

Which one should I flash, stock or ln2? Does it even matter?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Just a quick heads up, some of the production on 780 Classified just started using Hynix memory as a second source, because Samsung has run into a supply constraint.
> 
> This means that you may now see either Samsung or Hynix memory. (No Elipda)
> 
> Good news is that the OC ability seems quite similar, some testing:
> 
> *GTX 780 Classified Max Memory OC:*
> Samsung = 7114MHz
> Hynix = 7128MHz
> 
> EDIT: Just realized this is my 1,000 post! Cool


What kind of volts needed for that?

GPUz: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/b52m4/
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cydxm/


----------



## skyn3t

I'm just come to say we going to have some Puzzle tonight for fun. I will come back to post the infor and where to find. let's shake OCN in a monday night.


----------



## skyn3t

*Here is the link for the Puzzle*. skyn3t monday night puzzle *You must connect all the pieces together take a screenshot and post it where you got the link*

*Remember it is just for fun.*


----------



## Perdition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> About 1.5-2 months if I remember correctly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> This is the wrong thread but how long after 780 release did they release the 780 classified ? I thought about it and since I already owned a GTX 780 Im not gonna buy another one, I want the 780Ti but prefferably classified


My thoughts exactly


----------



## renji1337

Guys I have a problem

How do you undo the voltage control utility? my voltage is permanently locked in GPU-Z, it says its at 1.2v reguardless of what im doing and flashing a new bios doesnt fix it, and if i launch the utility and click default then im stuck at 1v.....


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Guys I have a problem
> 
> How do you undo the voltage control utility? my voltage is permanently locked in GPU-Z, it says its at 1.2v reguardless of what im doing and flashing a new bios doesnt fix it, and if i launch the utility and click default then im stuck at 1v.....


Shut down the computer (not a restart). The card needs power cut to reset the voltage. If you want to be thorough, yank the cord out of the back of your psu for 10 seconds.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Shut down the computer (not a restart). The card needs power cut to reset the voltage. If you want to be thorough, yank the cord out of the back of your psu for 10 seconds.


I LOVE YOU.

Why doesnt the gtx 780 voltage downclock via the utility?


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yea I am with you I have one evbot at the moment going to order a second in case mine breaks think it was szegerd or malamental who spilt burbon on his a couple weeks ago. Sounds like something I would do


That sucks hopefully he gets a new one before they go out of stock everywhere. I'm going to hold off on the 780 classy and see if a 780ti classified is released. If the price is too high or there isn't one I'll just stick with the 780. You can't go wrong for $580, these cards are beasts. Either way I'll have my EVBot ready.


----------



## jokkan

Dont know if this is good or bad.. Feels like i should be able to go higher


----------



## renji1337

Im 1306mhz stable at 1.2v


----------



## dipsocket

If no evbots will be produced anytime soon, it would be swell if EVGA'd release some documentation on the protocol so someone can make a soft-evbot with ye olde parallel port.


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Im 1306mhz stable at 1.2v


FC3 stable?


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> FC3 stable?


Yeah, if that's gaming stable, you've got quite a good card. Mine is 100% stable only at 1228 with those volts (ASIC 75.9%).


----------



## bl4d3runn3r

Yesterday i donwloaded the Overvoltage tool, i opened EVGA Precision and the Overvoltage Tool, then i selected 1,25V Volts and the system freezed. Restarted it tried it again and i saw in GPU-Z that the Voltage is at 1,248V at Idle, so i decided to return to the default Volts by clicking on Default in the Overvoltage tool, then i got a bluescreen. After that my computer didn´t boot up correctly and i was not able to repair it, safe mode worked. I decided to reinstall Win 8.1, but now my SSD is not able to install Windows on it. Checked the SSD in another PC, works.

This tool messed up my PC

Anyone experienced the same?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4d3runn3r*
> 
> Yesterday i donwloaded the Overvoltage tool, i opened EVGA Precision and the Overvoltage Tool, then i selected 1,25V Volts and the system freezed. Restarted it tried it again and i saw in GPU-Z that the Voltage is at 1,248V at Idle, so i decided to return to the default Volts by clicking on Default in the Overvoltage tool, then i got a bluescreen. After that my computer didn´t boot up correctly and i was not able to repair it, safe mode worked. I decided to reinstall Win 8.1, but now my SSD is not able to install Windows on it. Checked the SSD in another PC, works.
> 
> This tool messed up my PC
> 
> Anyone experienced the same?


If you have try or have any voltmod hack you must delete all the setting In PX and AB. Otherwise you going to crash. Try uninstall PX AND AB, go t they software directory programs files (x86) / and delete the left over folders that restart. Go to the same directory and make sure there's a no PX AND AB folder there. Install the PX back and try the Evga OV tool.


----------



## fleetfeather

SLI 780 Classy owners, can you get away with a AX860i powering your system? How far up could you bump the voltage?


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> SLI 780 Classy owners, can you get away with a AX860i powering your system? How far up could you bump the voltage?


If you've got an over average CPU OC i'd say your PSU might struggle above 1.3v. Note MIGHT struggle.

I've got an AX1200i and my 3930K draws quite a lot of Power, but during BF4 i've measured my system drawing up to 990W from the wall With the Classies at 1300mhz 1.25v and the 3930K at 4.7Ghz. Although this is with 5 x 140mm fans, 1 120mm, Lamptron CW611, DDC 3.25 pump, 1 SSD and 2 HDDs in addition.

Plus the AX1200i squeals like a pig and it is annoying me to no end


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> If you've got an over average CPU OC i'd say your PSU might struggle above 1.3v. Note MIGHT struggle.
> 
> I've got an AX1200i and my 3930K draws quite a lot of Power, but during BF4 i've measured my system drawing up to 990W from the wall With the Classies at 1300mhz 1.25v and the 3930K at 4.7Ghz. Although this is with 5 x 140mm fans, 1 120mm, Lamptron CW611, DDC 3.25 pump, 1 SSD and 2 HDDs in addition.
> 
> Plus the AX1200i squeals like a pig and it is annoying me to no end


haha







fair enough...

I'd be looking to push a 4.6ghz 3570k @ 1.23v (i know, i know) with 7x 1850RPM Gentle Typhoons (7A total), 1 SSD and 2 HDDs. It would be a variation of my sig rig, with me chopping and changing a few bits rather than adding anything extra to it. Oh, and I cancelled my order for CF 290X's and a Supernova 1000G2 lol...

Unfortunately, 1000w PSU's in Australia are ridonkulously expensive, and Amazon is only willing to ship lame 1000w PSU's internationally, so one of my few options is a AX860i which is currently discounted.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fair enough...
> 
> I'd be looking to push a 4.6ghz 3570k @ 1.23v (i know, i know) with 7x 1850RPM Gentle Typhoons (7A total), 1 SSD and 2 HDDs. It would be a variation of my sig rig, with me chopping and changing a few bits rather than adding anything extra to it. Oh, and I cancelled my order for CF 290X's and a Supernova 1000G2 lol...
> 
> Unfortunately, 1000w PSU's in Australia are ridonkulously expensive, and Amazon is only willing to ship lame 1000w PSU's internationally, so one of my few options is a AX860i which is currently discounted.


Well, I paid $420ish here in Norway for my AX1200i and all I get is coil whine so loud I can't hear my DDC 3.2 on full speed


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fair enough...
> 
> I'd be looking to push a 4.6ghz 3570k @ 1.23v (i know, i know) with 7x 1850RPM Gentle Typhoons (7A total), 1 SSD and 2 HDDs. It would be a variation of my sig rig, with me chopping and changing a few bits rather than adding anything extra to it. Oh, and I cancelled my order for CF 290X's and a Supernova 1000G2 lol...
> 
> Unfortunately, 1000w PSU's in Australia are ridonkulously expensive, and Amazon is only willing to ship lame 1000w PSU's internationally, so one of my few options is a AX860i which is currently discounted.


I'd say you should be fine with the ax860i considering your running an ivy bridge cpu. The sandy bridge-e cpus use a lot more power especially when highly overclocked in comparison to ivy bridge and haswell. So unless your running like 1.35v - 1.4v on your cards or more you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4d3runn3r*
> 
> Yesterday i donwloaded the Overvoltage tool, i opened EVGA Precision and the Overvoltage Tool, then i selected 1,25V Volts and the system freezed. Restarted it tried it again and i saw in GPU-Z that the Voltage is at 1,248V at Idle, so i decided to return to the default Volts by clicking on Default in the Overvoltage tool, then i got a bluescreen. After that my computer didn´t boot up correctly and i was not able to repair it, safe mode worked. I decided to reinstall Win 8.1, but now my SSD is not able to install Windows on it. Checked the SSD in another PC, works.
> 
> This tool messed up my PC
> 
> Anyone experienced the same?


There are a couple posts earlier in this thread you may want to read regarding how to used the Software Overvolt Tool with PrecisionX. Gives you an opportunity to see what others experienced and in the end you'll be happy you read about them. It is kind of important to know how the SOT functions and what/what not to expect before you use it.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Just got my classy. Awesome card, evga really went all out on it...
> 
> I'm getting a wierd resonance at ~40-45% fan speed though. Is this likely to go away?


The resonance is a well-known issue with the ACX coolers and there are lots of threads over at EVGA about it. You can do a custom fan curve to avoid the RPMs that create the resonance. Some people have noticed that the resonance is created by loose metal fins on the GPU cooler and have quieted the resonance down by taking off the cooler and using some kind of tape to tape the vibrating fins together. There's a tutorial with pictures in a thread over at EVGA with the tape fix.

Here's a thread about ACX resonance / vibration.
http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1978902

Here's the thread with the tape fix.
http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2018526


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Bit of a downer when u have to mod the most expensive 780 on the market for it to be usable ( talking about annoying sounds here )


----------



## renji1337

Yeah im 1306mhz stable at 1.2v in everything, 82.6% ASIC

I have another classy coming tomorrow, lets hope they can both run 1306mhz stable together at 1.2v lol


----------



## fatlardo

Does anyone have these in SLI with the stock coolers? How hot do they run?


----------



## Triglet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Yeah im 1306mhz stable at 1.2v in everything, 82.6% ASIC
> 
> I have another classy coming tomorrow, lets hope they can both run 1306mhz stable together at 1.2v lol


Ha, nobody is that lucky!


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> I'd say you should be fine with the ax860i considering your running an ivy bridge cpu. The sandy bridge-e cpus use a lot more power especially when highly overclocked in comparison to ivy bridge and haswell. So unless your running like 1.35v - 1.4v on your cards or more you shouldn't have a problem.


A few pages back I saw a picture posted of a member running 2x GTX 780 Classy Hydros in SLi with a 850w psu. Again it would depend on the CPU used to and other parts, but a GTX 780 Classy can't consume loads of power I wouldnt think.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> A few pages back I saw a picture posted of a member running 2x GTX 780 Classy Hydros in SLi with a 850w psu. Again it would depend on the CPU used to and other parts, but a GTX 780 Classy can't consume loads of power I wouldnt think.


I can hit the Power threshold of the card before 1.5v and over 1500mhz... So thats close to 600w (im assuming) and Sitting in my home office it warms it up about 3-5 degrees C. And mine is watercooled..









This pic tells it all.... 680 though but our chip is bigger


----------



## jameschisholm

But the original question involved : "I'd be looking to push a 4.6ghz 3570k @ 1.23v (i know, i know) with 7x 1850RPM Gentle Typhoons (7A total), 1 SSD and 2 HDDs." And if you leave the Classified as it is just put a small OC on it, I very much believe that system with 2 of em and a quality 850 wouldnt push more than 700w


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> But the original question involved : "I'd be looking to push a 4.6ghz 3570k @ 1.23v (i know, i know) with 7x 1850RPM Gentle Typhoons (7A total), 1 SSD and 2 HDDs." And if you leave the Classified as it is just put a small OC on it, I very much believe that system with 2 of em and a quality 850 wouldnt push more than 700w


Don't neglect your power supply. It is by far the most important component in your computer.


----------



## jameschisholm

Oh I won't have a problem with mine


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Also for those of you using the Asus PQ321Q 3840x2150, here is the latest BIOS update (2nd BIOS) for the 780 Classified that fixes a bug with MST.
> 
> Version 80.10.3C.00.90
> 
> 3788K3C0.zip 195k .zip file


Is there a changelog available for this BIOS version?


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Is there a changelog available for this BIOS version?


I think if you need additional info, you can contact eVGA support via email. The bios is most likely the same as the previous except it has a fix (G-Sync ?) for people using Asus PQ321Q 3840x2150 monitor.


----------



## Tbolo

.


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> But the original question involved : "I'd be looking to push a 4.6ghz 3570k @ 1.23v (i know, i know) with 7x 1850RPM Gentle Typhoons (7A total), 1 SSD and 2 HDDs." And if you leave the Classified as it is just put a small OC on it, I very much believe that system with 2 of em and a quality 850 wouldnt push more than 700w


I run two 780 hydro classies @ 1300 1.2v, 2600k @ 4.6 1.376v, D5 pump on high, 2 high performance 200mm fans, 4 high performance 120mm fans, ssd and a wd velociraptor with a PC Power and Cooling 850w PSU and I'm only pulling just over 750 from the PSU.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> EVBot is not likely to continue unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The minimum order QTY is quite high it seems from the manufacturer, and if this were reduced it would skyrocket the price and also make the MSRP rather expensive. So until we can hit a reasonable cost/MSRP it is likely to remain as discontinued.[/quote
> 
> if the issue doesn't get worked out will you guys still include the evbot port on future classified's, or will there be possibly another device in the works. That would really suck if future classified's wont be able to go above 1.35v.


----------



## NateST

Just make it so the hardware will allow higher voltage without EVBOT...


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> I run two 780 hydro classies @ 1300 1.2v, 2600k @ 4.6 1.376v, D5 pump on high, 2 high performance 200mm fans, 4 high performance 120mm fans, ssd and a wd velociraptor with a PC Power and Cooling 850w PSU and I'm only pulling just over 750 from the PSU.


When I mentioned the member who posted a pic with "2x 780 hydro classifieds". I meant you







Quick question. I do not run any W/C at all. You can see the rest of my specs below. I'm thinking of getting 2x 780 classies acx cooler editions for SLi. With that in mind I'd expect no more than 700w being used. Would that be plausible?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> EVBot is not likely to continue unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The minimum order QTY is quite high it seems from the manufacturer, and if this were reduced it would skyrocket the price and also make the MSRP rather expensive. So until we can hit a reasonable cost/MSRP it is likely to remain as discontinued.


if the issue doesn't get worked out will you guys still include the evbot port on future classified's, or will there be possibly another device in the works. That would really suck if future classified's wont be able to go above 1.35v.


----------



## Z0eff

Dang, I've been waiting for EVBot stock for ages and now it's going to be discontinued? -_-

Anyone willing to sell and ship one to me in the Netherlands?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Dang, I've been waiting for EVBot stock for ages and now it's going to be discontinued? -_-
> 
> Anyone willing to sell and ship one to me in the Netherlands?


Performance pcs has them in stock, i think they should ship to the Nederlands as they do ship to Norway.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> EVBot is not likely to continue unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The minimum order QTY is quite high it seems from the manufacturer, and if this were reduced it would skyrocket the price and also make the MSRP rather expensive. So until we can hit a reasonable cost/MSRP it is likely to remain as discontinued.


I guess one solution is to include the EvBot inside the Classified package. This would definitely keep your EvBot order QTY quite high (same as Classy sales) and at the same time lower actual EvBot unit cost (approx. $30). I think most people would not mind the extra cost because it's the EvBot that makes the Classy standout in a crowd, and without it becomes no different than any other OC'd card.

Once you think about it, there is no difference between a 1.5v Software Tool and a 1.5 volt EvBot. If you could provide a comparable 1.5v Overvoltage Software Tool then everyone WINS!


----------



## strong island 1

yes I don't want anything to change with future classified's. Everything they did with this card was great and as long as the limits stay the same I will always buy one and I am sure most other people will also. I feel like the classified lost a little bit of it's brand status with the 680 but really came back strong with the 780 and so they should try and keep it that way.

I agree a software tool would probably be even better. Even if we had to pay a little bit for it.

Or maybe they could do a special precision x that only unlocks with the classified somehow. That would be amazing if the complete overvoltage was built into precision x but just for classified's.


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> When I mentioned the member who posted a pic with "2x 780 hydro classifieds". I meant you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question. I do not run any W/C at all. You can see the rest of my specs below. I'm thinking of getting 2x 780 classies acx cooler editions for SLi. With that in mind I'd expect no more than 700w being used. Would that be plausible?


You are probably real close to the power usage you would be using... i don't consider myself an expert on PSUs by any means but i did hook a meter up to my wall and tested what my rig was pulling during load and then you basically multiply that by the PSU efficiency number. Anyone correct me if i'm wrong, but that is what I got out of the research I have done. Contrary to popular belief you really don't need a huge PSU... you just need a very stable one. Also from my findings they say the closer you get to your PSUs max the more efficient it will run.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes I don't want anything to change with future classified's. Everything they did with this card was great and as long as the limits stay the same I will always buy one and I am sure most other people will also. I feel like the classified lost a little bit of it's brand status with the 680 but really came back strong with the 780 and so they should try and keep it that way.
> 
> I agree a software tool would probably be even better. Even if we had to pay a little bit for it.
> 
> Or maybe they could do a special precision x that only unlocks with the classified somehow. That would be amazing if the complete overvoltage was built into precision x but just for classified's.


I agree. A software tool that we pay like 25-30 bucks for sounds great. It doesn't cost them but to develop it. After that, pure profit.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Performance pcs has them in stock, i think they should ship to the Nederlands as they do ship to Norway.


Sold out. Q__Q


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Sold out. Q__Q


I'm glad I got mine yesterday







. I thought I seen some in eBay the other day maybe check there


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I agree. A software tool that we pay like 25-30 bucks for sounds great. It doesn't cost them but to develop it. After that, pure profit.


Or better yet a software tool they say, "Here guys, thanks for being good customers and supporting our product. Take this on the house from us, Merry Christmas". This way more people get to showcase their product to the public.








A little something for the people, alot good press for EVGA. Everybody wins.


----------



## jameyscott

Would be nice, but I don't expect them to. They've got families to feed as well.


----------



## skyn3t

Classy vBios fix update. with new revision.
Quote:


> vBios update: 10/30/13 vBios rev2 80.10.3A.00.80 / vBios rev2 80.10.3A.00.82
> New vBios v3 80.80.21.01.80 Normal & LN2
> Quote:
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
> 
> *T*his the revision tha EVGA-Jacob posted a few days ago. MST Fix.
> 
> When you flash the new revision 80.80.21.01.80 you may see a message like this just follow the process. nothing to worry about.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.134)
> 
> Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...
> 
> Adapter: D15U-50 (10DE,1004,3842,2784) H:--:NRM B:02,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.0781)
> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.2784).
> WARNING: Firmware image Board ID (E613) does not match adapter Board ID (E231).
> 
> Please press 'y' to confirm override of PCI Subsystem ID's: y
> Overriding PCI subsystem ID mismatch
> 
> *** WARNING: Overriding the Board ID can be very dangerous. ***
> Upgrading to an image with the wrong Board ID can render the video card
> unusable.
> Overriding the Board ID is only needed for extreme circumstances.
> A mismatched Board ID almost always means the wrong firmware image is being
> used for the specific video card.
> Are you sure you want to continue?
> Type "YES" to confirm (all caps):
> YES
> 
> Overrding Board ID mismatch
> Current - Version:80.10.3A.00.80 ID:10DE:1004:3842:2784
> GK110 Board - 20830020 (Normal Board)
> Replace with - Version:80.80.21.00.80 ID:10DE:1004:3842:0781
> GK110B Board - 20830021 (Normal Board)
> Update display adapter firmware?
> Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort): y
> The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds or more during the up
> date process depending on your display adapter and output device.
> 
> Identifying EEPROM...
> EEPROM ID (C8,4012) : GD GD25Q20 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
> Clearing original firmware image...
> .
> Storing updated firmware image...
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> vBios-80.10.3C.00.80-NORMAL.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> *T*his is the revision for the idle voltage Fix
> 
> vBios-v380.80.21.01.80-LN2.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> 
> vBios-v380.80.21.01.80-NORMAL.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> 
> Classified & LN2
> vBios v3 80.80.21.01.80 & 80.10.3C.00.80
> Base Clock 1110.5Mhz
> Boost disabled
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Default power target 100% 300W
> by slide 200% 600w >>> Moded the bios with 200 PT now and increase it a bit more since most of you are under water.
Click to expand...

When you flash the n


----------



## dipsocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Classy vBios fix update. with new revision.
> When you flash the n


Hi, and thank you very much for your work with the classified! I just loaded your 'idle voltage fix' LN2 version on my elpida-classified780. The first v3's P0 voltage adjustment didn't work for me, but this one works (as did LN2 V2). I was wondering if you applied an LLC adjustment differently than the V2 bios, since at high load the 'Voltage' reported in Nvidiainspector is 70mV lower than the actual voltage. However, with the same Offset setting, the actual voltage at high load ends up being the same as with the V2 bios. At low loads, the actual voltage is only 5mV higher than the Voltage parameter.
I'm confused because this is actually the opposite of how LLC is supposed to work. Is LLC adjustment being repurposed to give a straight VDDC boost as a workaround for limited Offset adjustment range? the V3 bios seems to be giving the equivalent of an extra 3 offset increments at high load, which is pretty nice! I just hope it's not spiking the chip too much on load fluctuations -- I've got a 100MHz storage oscilliscope I could check it with, but I'm not sure if I'm going to need to tap off the regulator's feedback input in order to get a proper measurement.


----------



## Maximus Knight

hey guys if i were to use a universal GPU block on my 770 Classy, do i have to keep the plate that is on the pcb? the one under the ACX cooler.
i intend to get lil heatsinks as well..thank you


----------



## zhrooms

I haven't been able to test my three cards out yet, since I don't have nearly the power required, I bought my Enermax Platimax 1500W in hope that I would surely never even reach close to it, but damn was I wrong, I peaked 1318W with only 2 cards, the PSU shuts down if I apply 1.25v on all three cards, and it doesn't really matter though, because the temps are literally "uncontrollable" anyway, I get artifacts at 1306MHz no matter what voltage I set because the GPU will reach 85c and then they appear, but I'm planning waterblocks as soon as possible, but still need to buy a second PSU.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhrooms*
> 
> I haven't been able to test my three cards out yet, since I don't have nearly the power required, I bought my *Enermax Platimax 1500W* in hope that I would surely never even reach close to it, but damn was I wrong, I peaked 1318W with only 2 cards, the PSU shuts down if I apply 1.25v on all three cards, and it doesn't really matter though, because the temps are literally "uncontrollable" anyway, I get artifacts at 1306MHz no matter what voltage I set because the GPU will reach 85c and then they appear, but I'm planning waterblocks as soon as possible, but still need to buy a second PSU.


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhrooms*
> 
> I haven't been able to test my three cards out yet, since I don't have nearly the power required, I bought my Enermax Platimax 1500W in hope that I would surely never even reach close to it, but damn was I wrong, I peaked 1318W with only 2 cards, the PSU shuts down if I apply 1.25v on all three cards, and it doesn't really matter though, because the temps are literally "uncontrollable" anyway, I get artifacts at 1306MHz no matter what voltage I set because the GPU will reach 85c and then they appear, but I'm planning waterblocks as soon as possible, but still need to buy a second PSU.


I'm guessing there's something wrong with your PSU... and how did you measure/ get the 1318w from? And can you list your system specs?


----------



## sdmf74

I see skyn3t's hard at work again, Confused though. I have an earlier 780 classy with 80.10.3A.00.82 AND .01.82 (LN2) and have been running 00.80 skyn3t vbios rev2.rom. As of now Im still on air,
Which one of these updated bios should I nab and what's the idle voltage fix? I'm assuming the v380 normal.zip (the bottom one)??? in post #3542 Thanx


----------



## skyn3t

You can go either way. Both bios are new so you are fine


----------



## sdmf74

+1 thanx, do they both have same power target?


----------



## djdelirius

Will skyn3ts bios work on a reference 780 or only classifieds? I have a 780 classy right running on the rev 3 bios but just stepped up my 770 classy to a reference 780 and wondering if I should try the rev 3 bios on it when I setup SLI.


----------



## djdelirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> +1 thanx, do they both have same power target?


No, power target on rev2 is 130 while target on rev3 is 200.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djdelirius*
> 
> No, power target on rev2 is 130 while target on rev3 is 200.


I know what the pt is on rev2 ive been using that one for months, I was actually referring to normal and LN2 on rev3









Thanx man I'll give it a test drive over the next few days, gotta get this thing under water though ASAP. Been gaming stable though @ 1306/1802 1.2875v
some games reachin 74c but most the time cooler than that


----------



## zhrooms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> I'm guessing there's something wrong with your PSU... and how did you measure/ get the 1318w from? And can you list your system specs?


Nothing wrong with it, specs are under my signature. I use a "Digital Watt Meter" between the power supply and wall outlet, so system only. I hit 1250W with 3x 580's so 1500W with 3x 780 Classified is not very surprising.

I knew two 580's would perform more or less identical to one 780 before I bought them, but damn it was so close. So theoretically my 3x 780's perform like 6x 580's, that's a lot of performance


----------



## sdmf74

Was hoping the new gpu-z would give more accurate reads on the vrm temp, where is a good spot to put a thermal sensor @ on the card w/ backplate to get a better idea?


----------



## Neutronman

Can anyone give me some help flashing the bios please...

Not really sure why I am unable to flash my card, but as I am all out of ideas I thought I would post here.

Current PC specs:
Core i7 3770K at stock
Asus P8Z68-V Pro Gen 3
8Gb PC 1600 DDR
EVGA Classified GTX 780 with bios switch in correct position (red led's)
Win 7 64 bit.

I have my rom image prepared and have tried NV Flash for windows, the version that I downloaded from TechPowerUp would not allow me to enter commands even when it was run in Administration mode (perhaps this is because I have 64bit Win 7 and only 32bit is supported), all it did was cycle through options then close. I downloaded the dos version but have been unable to boot from my flash drives. These are formatted in Fat 32 and were created with a Win 7 64bit image!!!

I'm all out of ideas right about now.

Help would be appreciated, perhaps my flash boot usb stick is corrupt, some information on creating a correct new one for NV Flash might be good. Also any idea why I was not able to flash in windows using the latest NV Flash for windows? Is there a specific version I should be trying???

Any of you guys that have been successfully flashing your Classified GTX 780's feel free to make suggestions.

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutronman*
> 
> Can anyone give me some help flashing the bios please...
> 
> Not really sure why I am unable to flash my card, but as I am all out of ideas I thought I would post here.
> 
> Current PC specs:
> Core i7 3770K at stock
> Asus P8Z68-V Pro Gen 3
> 8Gb PC 1600 DDR
> EVGA Classified GTX 780 with bios switch in correct position (red led's)
> Win 7 64 bit.
> 
> I have my rom image prepared and have tried NV Flash for windows, the version that I downloaded from TechPowerUp would not allow me to enter commands even when it was run in Administration mode (perhaps this is because I have 64bit Win 7 and only 32bit is supported), all it did was cycle through options then close. I downloaded the dos version but have been unable to boot from my flash drives. These are formatted in Fat 32 and were created with a Win 7 64bit image!!!
> 
> I'm all out of ideas right about now.
> 
> Help would be appreciated, perhaps my flash boot usb stick is corrupt, some information on creating a correct new one for NV Flash might be good. Also any idea why I was not able to flash in windows using the latest NV Flash for windows? Is there a specific version I should be trying???
> 
> Any of you guys that have been successfully flashing your Classified GTX 780's feel free to make suggestions.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Greg


I've flashed multiple 780s including Classifieds and i've used the one in the first post of this thread, Works like a charm every time. I've extracted everything to c:\NVFLASH and just navigate there in the command line, and type the commands to flash! Never had anything go wrong.


----------



## Neutronman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> I've flashed multiple 780s including Classifieds and i've used the one in the first post of this thread, Works like a charm every time. I've extracted everything to c:\NVFLASH and just navigate there in the command line, and type the commands to flash! Never had anything go wrong.


Maybe I'm using the wrong commands, can you copy the commands you use exactly so that I can double check?
Assume that my NVFlash is c:\NVFLASH

Thanks Buddy.


----------



## zhrooms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutronman*
> 
> Any of you guys that have been successfully flashing your Classified GTX 780's feel free to make suggestions.


This is how I did a few days ago when I got my cards.

1. Download NvFlash for Windows http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2231/nvflash-5-134-0-1-for-windows/
2. Unrar these files: nvflash.exe, nvflsh32.sys and nvflsh64.sys to C:\NvFlash\ (You don't need the other two)
3. Open CMD and type: chdir C:/nvflash and it should now become C:\NvFlash>
4. Place your new BIOS you have downloaded into the NvFlash folder in C:\, you can rename it to whatever you want, for example LN2.rom if you are flashing the secondary bios
5. In CMD type: nvflash LN2.rom --override -6
6. It will now start the flashing procedure, NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility, it will try to find a matching adapter, if successful it will ask you: "Update display adapter firmware? Press "y" to confirm"
7. Press "y" and it will take up to 30 seconds until it finishes, close and restart your computer.

If you have multiple cards, it will ask you once it has completed the first flashing, if you want it to continue to flash the rest of the cards, in order. Just keep flashing each card until every one has been overwritten, if you have already flashed one of the cards, you can safely overwrite it again with the same bios.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> +1 thanx, do they both have same power target?


All have the same power target.


----------



## USFORCES

skyn3t rev3 with the 200 pwr target linky?

I found it


----------



## sdmf74

ok cool, just noticed gpu-z is showing bios as 80.80.21.00.80 instead of 80.80.21.01.80?

Let us know how your flash goes nuetronman, I literally just flashed my card minutes ago


----------



## Neutronman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhrooms*
> 
> This is how I did a few days ago when I got my cards.
> 
> 1. Download NvFlash for Windows http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2231/nvflash-5-134-0-1-for-windows/
> 2. Unrar these files: nvflash.exe, nvflsh32.sys and nvflsh64.sys to C:\NvFlash\ (You don't need the other two)
> 3. Open CMD and type: chdir C:/nvflash and it should now become C:\NvFlash>
> 4. Place your new BIOS you have downloaded into the NvFlash folder in C:\, you can rename it to whatever you want, for example LN2.rom if you are flashing the secondary bios
> 5. In CMD type: nvflash LN2.rom --override -6
> 6. It will now start the flashing procedure, NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility, it will try to find a matching adapter, if successful it will ask you: "Update display adapter firmware? Press "y" to confirm"
> 7. Press "y" and it will take up to 30 seconds until it finishes, close and restart your computer.
> 
> If you have multiple cards, it will ask you once it has completed the first flashing, if you want it to continue to flash the rest of the cards, in order. Just keep flashing each card until every one has been overwritten, if you have already flashed one of the cards, you can safely overwrite it again with the same bios.


Argg, I spent hours on this. It turns out that one of my nvflash files was corrupt. I just downloaded again from a different Techpowerup server and all is well....

Needed to use a different set of commands

chdir C:/NVFLASH

nvflash --protectoff

nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom

Can't believe that I spent hours pissing around on this last night and this morning....

I am putting a waterblock on my Classified, can anyone recommend some bios' for me to try please.

Thanks for the speedy responses in any event....


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutronman*
> 
> Argg, I spent hours on this. It turns out that one of my nvflash files was corrupt. I just downloaded again from a different Techpowerup server and all is well....
> 
> Needed to use a different set of commands
> 
> chdir C:/NVFLASH
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom
> 
> Can't believe that I spent hours pissing around on this last night and this morning....
> 
> I am putting a waterblock on my Classified, can anyone recommend some bios' for me to try please.
> 
> Thanks for the speedy responses in any event....


Sorry didnt have time to reply earlier, still at work. Just get the latest Skyn3t LN2 BIOS and keep the normal bios stock, use the LN2 for OC and gaming. Thats what I do atleast


----------



## sdmf74

I just flashed the the most recent v3 classy NORMAL bios (instaed of LN2), not sure the diff though


----------



## coolhandluke41

%snip


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> you should have a better score with this clock ..something is holding you back


Not so sure you'd score any higher on Valley with a single card Classy at 1296 core mate


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ core doesn't have to be that high for this bench but it's close enough


----------



## Neutronman

Just tried the V2 LN2 Bios with disabled boost and 130% power limit.....
Been testing with +140 on the core (1241mhz) with no voltage adjustments (1.149v). Running perfectly in Heaven.
Pretty impressed actually....


----------



## djdelirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutronman*
> 
> Can anyone give me some help flashing the bios please...
> 
> Not really sure why I am unable to flash my card, but as I am all out of ideas I thought I would post here.
> 
> Current PC specs:
> Core i7 3770K at stock
> Asus P8Z68-V Pro Gen 3
> 8Gb PC 1600 DDR
> EVGA Classified GTX 780 with bios switch in correct position (red led's)
> Win 7 64 bit.
> 
> I have my rom image prepared and have tried NV Flash for windows, the version that I downloaded from TechPowerUp would not allow me to enter commands even when it was run in Administration mode (perhaps this is because I have 64bit Win 7 and only 32bit is supported), all it did was cycle through options then close. I downloaded the dos version but have been unable to boot from my flash drives. These are formatted in Fat 32 and were created with a Win 7 64bit image!!!
> 
> I'm all out of ideas right about now.
> 
> Help would be appreciated, perhaps my flash boot usb stick is corrupt, some information on creating a correct new one for NV Flash might be good. Also any idea why I was not able to flash in windows using the latest NV Flash for windows? Is there a specific version I should be trying???
> 
> Any of you guys that have been successfully flashing your Classified GTX 780's feel free to make suggestions.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Greg


I had the same problem and I just created a batch file, ran it and it worked.

1. Create a new text file in your nvflash directory.
2. Place the new bios .rom file in your nvflash directory.
3. Open it with your text editor(notepad++, etc.) and paste the following in there but "nvflash -4 -5 -6 Classy-vBios-3A.82-rev3.rom" with "Classy-vBios-3A.82-rev3.rom" replaced with whatever filename your new bios is.
4. Save the text file then rename it as flash.bat.
5. Double click the flash.bat file and let it run while following any prompts in the command window it pulls up.
6. Your card is now running the new bios. You have to completely shut down your computer and then power it back on for the new bios to load.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^^ core doesn't have to be that high for this bench but it's close enough


All i know is I get about the same with similar clocks single card. Mem does have a lot to say in Valley though


----------



## Neutronman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djdelirius*
> 
> I had the same problem and I just created a batch file, ran it and it worked.
> 
> 1. Create a new text file in your nvflash directory.
> 2. Place the new bios .rom file in your nvflash directory.
> 3. Open it with your text editor(notepad++, etc.) and paste the following in there but "nvflash -4 -5 -6 Classy-vBios-3A.82-rev3.rom" with "Classy-vBios-3A.82-rev3.rom" replaced with whatever filename your new bios is.
> 4. Save the text file then rename it as flash.bat.
> 5. Double click the flash.bat file and let it run while following any prompts in the command window it pulls up.
> 6. Your card is now running the new bios. You have to completely shut down your computer and then power it back on for the new bios to load.


That's actually a good idea.
Thanks.


----------



## Neutronman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> All i know is I get about the same with similar clocks single card. Mem does have a lot to say in Valley though


What settings are you using to run Valley?


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutronman*
> 
> Just tried the V2 LN2 Bios with disabled boost and 130% power limit.....
> Been testing with +140 on the core (1241mhz) with no voltage adjustments (1.149v). Running perfectly in Heaven.
> Pretty impressed actually....


Good card you've got there


----------



## Neutronman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Good card you've got there


ASIC quality is 76.6% so perhaps will be a good overclocker on Water. I have my block ordered. EK.

I can't go higher than 1251mhz without raising vcore, so until I get my waterblock this is where it stays. I hope that I do not have Elpida ram, let's see what I can do with the ram...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> skyn3t rev3 with the 200 pwr target linky?
> 
> I found it


I can't find it. is it in this thread somewhere.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Argg, I spent hours on this. It turns out that one of my nvflash files was corrupt. I just downloaded again from a different Techpowerup server and all is well....
> 
> Needed to use a different set of commands
> 
> chdir C:/NVFLASH
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom
> 
> Can't believe that I spent hours pissing around on this last night and this morning....
> 
> I am putting a waterblock on my Classified, can anyone recommend some bios' for me to try please.
> 
> Thanks for the speedy responses in any event....


I know many of you ate having as hard time to flash vbios . in my 780 thread I have a Link for Ez3flash to make life easier for everyone. But I still like to do it manually.

Ez3flash

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/17761


----------



## Scorpion667

Do you guys keep tabs of user overclocks in this thread? Was gonna try and find what the average OC is on the 780 classy under water but can't find a spreadsheet in OP


----------



## fatlardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhrooms*
> 
> This is how I did a few days ago when I got my cards.
> 
> 1. Download NvFlash for Windows http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2231/nvflash-5-134-0-1-for-windows/
> 2. Unrar these files: nvflash.exe, nvflsh32.sys and nvflsh64.sys to C:\NvFlash\ (You don't need the other two)
> 3. Open CMD and type: chdir C:/nvflash and it should now become C:\NvFlash>
> 4. Place your new BIOS you have downloaded into the NvFlash folder in C:\, you can rename it to whatever you want, for example LN2.rom if you are flashing the secondary bios
> 5. In CMD type: nvflash LN2.rom --override -6
> 6. It will now start the flashing procedure, NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility, it will try to find a matching adapter, if successful it will ask you: "Update display adapter firmware? Press "y" to confirm"
> 7. Press "y" and it will take up to 30 seconds until it finishes, close and restart your computer.
> 
> If you have multiple cards, it will ask you once it has completed the first flashing, if you want it to continue to flash the rest of the cards, in order. Just keep flashing each card until every one has been overwritten, if you have already flashed one of the cards, you can safely overwrite it again with the same bios.


Thanks!


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutronman*
> 
> ASIC quality is 76.6% so perhaps will be a good overclocker on Water. I have my block ordered. EK.
> 
> I can't go higher than 1251mhz without raising vcore, so until I get my waterblock this is where it stays. I hope that I do not have Elpida ram, let's see what I can do with the ram...


I doubt ASIC has much to say tbh, mine is 75.9% and needs 1.212v for 100% stablility at 1240.


----------



## totalownership

Two more business days to go and hopefully my card will land. I'm psyched about it! Gotta get my workflow down in preparation for the card.
I'll be running on air but still plan to overclock. Should I just leave the bios as is or install the custom stuff you guys have here if I plan to just go air for now?


----------



## NateST

Honestly ASIC really doesn't mean to much, this card will pass heaven @ 1333 1.212v with 77% ASIC.


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> I'm glad I got mine yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I thought I seen some in eBay the other day maybe check there


I believe there a couple on ebay left:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.Xevbot&_nkw=evbot&_sacat=0&_from=R40

I am actually contemplating getting one. Can any one tell why they would recommend it over software? I think I just need a little coaxing


----------



## NJsFinest24

I just ordered my 780 Classified from Amazon. I get 3 free games with it so thats a plus. I did one day shipping so I will have it 2morrow. Im very excited. Its a big jump for me coming from a GTX 570HD lol. Amazon Prime ftw lol.


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Honestly ASIC really doesn't mean to much, this card will pass heaven @ 1333 1.212v with 77% ASIC.


Hello,

How much did you OC your Classified to reach 17485 on GPU score in P-Firestrike?
It's almost 1000pts more than me for 1333/7400.

thx


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> I believe there a couple on ebay left:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.Xevbot&_nkw=evbot&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> 
> I am actually contemplating getting one. Can any one tell why they would recommend it over software? I think I just need a little coaxing


The evbot is needed for over 1.35V on Classified right now. Another advantage of the evbot is changing clocks & voltage on the fly, usually the card is overclocked, bench is run, have to finish it before you change anything. With evbot, it is possible to downclock or increase voltage for the toughest part of the 3d app then change it back for the rest, all while things are still running.


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The evbot is needed for over 1.35V on Classified right now. Another advantage of the evbot is changing clocks & voltage on the fly, usually the card is overclocked, bench is run, have to finish it before you change anything. With evbot, it is possible to downclock or increase voltage for the toughest part of the 3d app then change it back for the rest, all while things are still running.


Hmm... you might have just convinced me. Thanks:thumb:


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> How much did you OC your Classified to reach 17485 on GPU score in P-Firestrike?
> It's almost 1000pts more than me for 1333/7400.
> 
> thx


Thats 3dmark11 P not FS.


----------



## eduncan911

So, a Classified can best a stock Titan. I get that. But if you flash a custom BIOS for the Titan to get more voltage, does the Titan beat out? And, would seem more stable?

Thinking about jumping ship from my two classys over to two Titans with the price drops.

I can only do air cooling, and the amount of heat being dumped into my chassis is insane. Though my setup van handle it with it's 6000rpm server fans on auto, it keeps the insides around 40C max in the rear exhause area.

But that amount of heat blowing directly down onto the motherboard...

I really enjoy pushing the classifieds, but the noise of the chassis fans to exhaust that heat is just just barely tollerable. With the 3-way 670s I had, things were pretty quiet since they were external exhaust setups. The Titans are EE as well.


----------



## sdmf74

Does anyone know if EVGA plans on ordering any more EVBOT's?? or are they officially discontinued, I have been waiting for them to restock them for a while now and it seems all us retailers ore out of stock.


----------



## rbrenner87

Seriously?....... lol

like 40 posts back strongisland re-posted this.....

Originally Posted by EVGA-JacobF View Post

EVBot is not likely to continue unfortunately frown.gif

The minimum order QTY is quite high it seems from the manufacturer, and if this were reduced it would skyrocket the price and also make the MSRP rather expensive. So until we can hit a reasonable cost/MSRP it is likely to remain as discontinued.[/quote


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Thats 3dmark11 P not FS.


Yes, I meant 3D11-P of course.
Your card was OC'ed above 1400 on GPU, right?


----------



## Darkboomhoney

I have a Gtx 780 Classified hydro cooper craphics card and i added myself a evbot.
The problem is i get an error message when the evbot flash. (can not find evbot).
the descrition of flash is that you should put a cable on the mb and the other to vga but i have
an msi z77mpower mainboard there is no connection for this.
Do i need an evga motherboard or is there a trick so that is only works with the vga??


----------



## coolhandluke41

I think OP should add this to the thread


----------



## Westfield Ma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Classy vBios fix update. with new revision.
> 
> This is the revision for the idle voltage Fix
> vBios-v380.80.21.01.80-LN2.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> vBios-v380.80.21.01.80-NORMAL.zip 131k .zip file
> 
> Classified & LN2
> vBios v3 80.80.21.01.80 & 80.10.3C.00.80
> Base Clock 1110.5Mhz
> Boost disabled
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v unlocked
> Default power target 100% 300W
> by slide 200% 600w >>> Moded the bios with 200 PT now and increase it a bit more since most of you are under water.
> 
> When you flash the n


I flashed the vBios-v380.80.21.01.80-LN2.zip 131k .zip. Was this bios supposed to allow the voltage to drop when the card was idle? It does not function that way. The voltage stays at the default (I don't recall what that was sorry I'm at work) or whatever I had set it too.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I think OP should add this to the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG[/URL] ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1734365/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


Looks like I might be starting the step up process soon.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## delpy8

Hi all is there any benefits for my gfx card by installing one of these unofficial bios?


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Looks like I might be starting the step up process soon.
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4


FTW 420 Should be worried now hope he upgrades so he can keep that Valley score!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I think OP should add this to the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG[/URL] ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1734365/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I might be starting the step up process soon.
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4
Click to expand...

I don't think you can step-up Classy to Classy (Vanilla Ti -yes)


----------



## theirlaw

If EK releases a waterblock I'm all over the 780 Ti.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> [quote name="sWaY20" url="/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/3590#post_21143751"][quote name="coolhandluke41" url="/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/3590#post_21143494"]I think OP should add this to the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG[/URL] ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1734365/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


Looks like I might be starting the step up process soon. tappin from the Nexus 4[/quote]I don't think you can step-up Classy to Classy (Vanilla Ti -yes)[/QUOTE]

But.. It's not just a classified. It's a Ti.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## djdelirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkboomhoney*
> 
> I have a Gtx 780 Classified hydro cooper craphics card and i added myself a evbot.
> The problem is i get an error message when the evbot flash. (can not find evbot).
> the descrition of flash is that you should put a cable on the mb and the other to vga but i have
> an msi z77mpower mainboard there is no connection for this.
> Do i need an evga motherboard or is there a trick so that is only works with the vga??


If you don't have an EVGA mother board then do this:

Download this version of the EvBot firmware which allows you to use the EvBot without having an EVGA mother board. http://www.evga.com/articles/00521/files/EVBot_P28.zip

When you update the EvBot's firmware to the p28 version above make you press "OK" on the EvBot after holding down the power button for 7 seconds to enter the "Flash" mode on the EvBot. You have to press "OK" before you try to install the firmware from the software on your computer otherwise you get the "Can not find EvBot" error.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkboomhoney*
> 
> I have a Gtx 780 Classified hydro cooper craphics card and i added myself a evbot.
> The problem is i get an error message when the evbot flash. (can not find evbot).
> the descrition of flash is that you should put a cable on the mb and the other to vga but i have
> an msi z77mpower mainboard there is no connection for this.
> Do i need an evga motherboard or is there a trick so that is only works with the vga??


It's the other way around. You connect the EVBot cable to the graphics card, but the other end you connect to the "MB" or motherboard port on the EVBOt controller/handheld itself to flash it.

(rewording) The EVBot can only be flashed though its "MB" port. The other end of the cable you connect to your GPU if you don't have an EVGA-compatible MB.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Yes, I meant 3D11-P of course.
> Your card was OC'ed above 1400 on GPU, right?


I think it was @ 1358/1900, I don't remember the exact clocks. So with people hitting 1200 @ 1.187v on a reference card, apparently Linus could get close to 1300 @ 1.187v with the exception of Tomb Raider. 1400mhz+ Classies @ under 1.3v? Still such a hard decision since Maxwell is coming relatively shortly, wallet needs a rest after 2 reference cards and a Classy.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> [quote name="sWaY20" url="/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/3590#post_21143751"][quote name="coolhandluke41" url="/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/3590#post_21143494"]I think OP should add this to the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG[/URL] ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1734365/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


Looks like I might be starting the step up process soon. tappin from the Nexus 4[/quote]I don't think you can step-up Classy to Classy (Vanilla Ti -yes)[/QUOTE]
That's silly, it's an upgrade either way.

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## djdelirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> It's the other way around. You connect the EVBot cable to the graphics card, but the other end you connect to the "MB" or motherboard port on the EVBOt controller/handheld itself to flash it.
> 
> (rewording) The EVBot can only be flashed though its "MB" port. The other end of the cable you connect to your GPU if you don't have an EVGA-compatible MB.


He just didn't press OK before trying to upload the firmware from the computer. It doesn't matter what port you have your cable plugged into with the p28 firmware.... not sure about previous versions though.


----------



## Blackroush

Guys quick Question please help.... GTX 780 Classified or GTX 780 Ti SC? (Not planning to do a watercooling just want to overclock as is it)


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbrenner87*
> 
> Seriously?....... lol
> 
> like 40 posts back strongisland re-posted this.....
> 
> Originally Posted by EVGA-JacobF View Post
> 
> EVBot is not likely to continue unfortunately frown.gif
> 
> The minimum order QTY is quite high it seems from the manufacturer, and if this were reduced it would skyrocket the price and also make the MSRP rather expensive. So until we can hit a reasonable cost/MSRP it is likely to remain as discontinued.[/quote


oh sorry I missed that page, theres only almost 4000 posts in this thread but thanks for politely reposting again









Unfortunate though I know there are many others like me who were planning on buying one, too bad there was no heads up or a get one while you can type announcement from EVGA


----------



## FlankerWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theirlaw*
> 
> If EK releases a waterblock I'm all over the 780 Ti.


You need this news
http://www.ekwb.com/news/412/19/EK-FC-Titan-SE-incompatible-with-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-780-Ti---EK-FC780-GTX-Ti-in-the-making/


----------



## Darkboomhoney

thank you very much its done!!!! have erverybody results over 1,5 volt


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> [quote name="sWaY20" url="/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/3590#post_21143751"][quote name="coolhandluke41" url="/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/3590#post_21143494"]I think OP should add this to the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG[/URL] ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1734365/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I might be starting the step up process soon. tappin from the Nexus 4
Click to expand...

I don't think you can step-up Classy to Classy (Vanilla Ti -yes)[/QUOTE]
That's silly, it's an upgrade either way.

tappin from the Nexus 4[/QUOTE]

don't know who you referring to as "silly" since you quoted my post that picture Classy Ti (not the Vanilla) and your sig shows 780 Classy ,as for the ref. Ti vs. Classy ..I have to see it to believe that the average vanilla will beat good Classy


----------



## pharma57

Have 13 days left in Step-up for one of my 3 Classy's. Not using one so might Step-up to the 780 - TI listed (03G-P4-2881-KR) in my Step-up choices for $51.41 (Shipping included).









I'd also consider a TI Classy later ....


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm waiting for Classified ,if I had 3 then I would let one go but both of my cards are solid so there no point in braking nice SLI ,good luck pharma57


----------



## sandboarder08

EVGA maintains a list of current graphics cards as well as motherboards available to Step-Up to. Products listed are mostly stock (not factory overclocked, or water cooled) due to stock limitations.

EVGA EU

Motherboards
EVGA Z77 Stinger (mITX) - (111-IB-E692-KR)
Graphics Card
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti - (03G-P4-2881-KR)
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 - (03G-P4-2780-KR)
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 - (03G-P4-2781-KR)
EVGA GeForce GTX 770 w/ EVGA ACX Cooler - (02G-P4-2773-KR)
EVGA GeForce GTX 770 4GB Dual FTW w/ EVGA ACX Cooler - (04G-P4-3776-KR)
EVGA GeForce GTX 770 - (02G-P4-2770-KR)
EVGA GeForce GTX 760 - (02G-P4-2761-KR)
EVGA GeForce GTX 660 - (02G-P4-2660-KR)
EVGA GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST - (02G-P4-3657-KR)
EVGA GeForce GTX 650 Ti 2GB - (02G-P4-3651-KR)
EVGA GeForce GTX 650 Ti - (01G-P4-3650-KR)
EVGA GeForce GTX 650 2GB - (02G-P4-2651-KR)
EVGA GeForce GTX 650 - (01G-P4-2650-KR)
Products can be removed from or added to Step-Up availability at any time


----------



## pharma57

Any news on whether the TI Classy will be able to interact with Software Voltage Tool or an EvBot (if you already have one)?


----------



## Vlada011

I'm waiting for Classified too. But only if *ALL* models have same memory. For that I will wait whole months or two and carefuly read what's happen. Hynix or Samsung never mind. ASUS have excellent Hynix Memory on Radeon cards and EVGA on GTX770 Classified. That two is almost same, only I don't know what EVGA though when decide to put Elpida on Classified model without testing OC and if they test after very bad results. On every stupid little things I will delay shooping. Before I hate people who look every little things but now I understand, humanity go in very bad and dirty way and no other solution.
Even now few my friends don't want to buy EVGA because obvious discrimination on different selling points.
I don't look on that way only because no step-up on Classified model. But more and more I think that's brand for USA. It's not gold and it's not 10% better than others. Better yes, but not so better to neglecting some bad things.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I think OP should add this to the thread


Yes I will. That's whats cool about this club. We can use it for all future classified versions. Once some more info comes out about the voltage control and things like that I can add it to the front page.


----------



## h2spartan

Can one of you classified owners tell me the dimensions of your card including the waterblock? I want to get the hydro copper classified 780Ti when its available and I'm assuming it will probably be close to the same dimensions. I just want to make sure it will fit in a certain case properly.

Thank you!


----------



## Vlada011

YEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Guys what yout think it's good price to sell mine.
500e. Because I live in Europe on place where you need to pay custom tax over 150e if you want EVGA Classified and it's much less than in Europe store.
I completely lose minds, press wrong buttons, can't see specification. Why so early...
I can bet I will get card with better OC Memory but worse GPU than now. But that's life, never mind.
Only I don't want to be discriminated.


----------



## strong island 1

well this picture still has the evbot port so hopefully our evbots will work with this card. Anyone interested in some cheap classifieds. Man the gpu world moves way too fast for my wallet. I really don't want to spend anymore money but ever since I bought my titans awhile ago I dreamed about a titan ultra classified and we finally are getting it. It's going to be very hard to resist.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well this picture still has the evbot port so hopefully our evbots will work with this card. Anyone interested in some cheap classifieds. Man the gpu world moves way too fast for my wallet. I really don't want to spend anymore money but ever since I bought my titans awhile ago I dreamed about a titan ultra classified and we finally are getting it. It's going to be very hard to resist.


Agree And being one of the top Valley scores along with yours Strong shouldn't be hard to sell mine in Europe!!!
















Also being Basically same board same chip i bet our hydro blocks will still fit!


----------



## CyBorg807

Hey guys, so I sold my GTX Titans yesterday and picked up a 780 Classified, heading out to grab a second Classy in a couple hours. I just had a couple questions, does the voltage on the Classified controller stick after restarting the PC and what do you guys use to test memory overclock stability?

Edit: Also any advice for using the voltage modifier for the Memory on the Classified controller?


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> Hey guys, so I sold my GTX Titans yesterday and picked up a 780 Classified, heading out to grab a second Classy in a couple hours. I just had a couple questions, does the voltage on the Classified controller stick after restarting the PC and what do you guys use to test memory overclock stability?
> 
> Edit: Also any advice for using the voltage modifier for the Memory on the Classified controller?


No it does not, but im sure their is some hack you can do.... Best way is to save the profile in a EVBot...
I dont game with a EVbot so i dont mind.

And mem test, you can use valley benchmark, firestrike , Heaven and BF4 (for gaming stability). will let you know if your mem isnt stable...







any of those is fine I would run like Heaven couple times then Run BF4 or similar for an hour.

And if you have Samsung Mem. you can expect around 700+ offset at 1.65v-1.75v ... Other mem im not sure..


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> And if you have Samsung Mem. you can expect around 700+ offset at 1.65v-1.75v ... Other mem im not sure..


That's on water right?


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> No it does not, but im sure their is some hack you can do.... Best way is to save the profile in a EVBot...
> I dont game with a EVbot so i dont mind.
> 
> And mem test, you can use valley benchmark, firestrike , Heaven and BF4 (for gaming stability). will let you know if your mem isnt stable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any of those is fine I would run like Heaven couple times then Run BF4 or similar for an hour.
> 
> And if you have Samsung Mem. you can expect around 700+ offset at 1.65v-1.75v ... Other mem im not sure..


Hmm well I haven't touched the Classified controller yet but I have the card running at 1.2V with Precision X, getting 1254 MHz Stable Clock speed and anything higher the 600 Offset on the Mem I notice what I believe is artifacting in Unigene Valley, although last time I really played with Memory OC on my 690 last year I was getting little green squares for artifacting, this is more just like 1/3 of the screen flashing a random colour quickly so I assume that means the mem clock is unstable.


----------



## scorpscarx

I'm trying to flash the latest one posted, rev3, ln2 from stock ln2, and I'm getting board ID mismatch, but then when I add the -4 option, it's asking me to type YES in all caps, saying overriding the board id is only needed for extreme circumstances, a mismatched board id almost always means the wrong firmware image is being used.

Do I type yes? Pending answer. Thanks


----------



## djdelirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> I'm trying to flash the latest one posted, rev3, ln2 from stock ln2, and I'm getting board ID mismatch, but then when I add the -4 option, it's asking me to type YES in all caps, saying overriding the board id is only needed for extreme circumstances, a mismatched board id almost always means the wrong firmware image is being used.
> 
> Do I type yes? Pending answer. Thanks


Yes you do. Do not worry about it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djdelirius*
> 
> Yes you do. Do not worry about it.


Just follow the process. You fine


----------



## criminal

When any of you guys get ready to sell your Classified to get a Classified Ti, hit me up please. Be nice to pick up a Classy even a little cheaper than $580.


----------



## duppex

Just quick heads up

Gtx 780ti Classified is already up for pre order over her in uk £635.74.

I bought my gtx 780 classified few months ago, have not even put it in my build yet. But now I know iam going to sell it.

Here we go again Lol


----------



## scorpscarx

"Yes you do. Do not worry about it.

Just follow the process. You fine"

Mission successful, thanks guys.


----------



## Clexzor

Hey all have an issue or concrn I guess.....I have a 780 classified that seems to overclock poorly or not well lol....

Anyways it will only do 1254mhz at 1.212v and +300 on mem. and anything past that artifcats ive tried all the way up to 1.3-1.35 anything past 1254mhz artifacts very fast even with memory not overclocked at all still artifacts














can I do the evga step up program or something?

Artifacting occurs on 3dmark,firestrike battlefield etc..

Got it from newegg like 2 weeks ago should I do a return and get the 780 ti?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> When any of you guys get ready to sell your Classified to get a Classified Ti, hit me up please. Be nice to pick up a Classy even a little cheaper than $580.


I'm going to sell mine, if anyone is interested in here. If not I will just throw them up on the marketplace. One of them I have is a real beast. The other is a little slower but still very fast.


----------



## strong island 1

does anyone have that new rev3 bios or a link. If it's in the thread I can't find it.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Hey all have an issue or concrn I guess.....I have a 780 classified that seems to overclock poorly or not well lol....
> 
> Anyways it will only do 1254mhz at 1.212v and +300 on mem. and anything past that artifcats ive tried all the way up to 1.3-1.35 anything past 1254mhz artifacts very fast even with memory not overclocked at all still artifacts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can I do the evga step up program or something?
> 
> Artifacting occurs on 3dmark,firestrike battlefield etc..
> 
> Got it from newegg like 2 weeks ago should I do a return and get the 780 ti?


what kind of artifacts


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> does anyone have that new rev3 bios or a link. If it's in the thread I can't find it.


Yeah, a bottomless thread is not the best place yo organize releases.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/3540#post_21133469


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> does anyone have that new rev3 bios or a link. If it's in the thread I can't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> does anyone have that new rev3 bios or a link. If it's in the thread I can't find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, a bottomless thread is not the best place yo organize releases.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/3540#post_21133469
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot +rep.

Hey skyn3t is it ok if I add this new revision to the OP. I am going to try and organize the thread better tonight and update the owner's list. I will start adding info about the new classified ti also.


----------



## CyBorg807

Grabbed a second Classified, pretty satisfied with the performance without even using the voltage controller. Still using the stop bios and I noticed it clocks and volts down at 80C by one "level" and again at around 88C I think. My Titans did the same so I assume this is normal running the stock L2N bios.


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks a lot +rep.
> 
> Hey skyn3t is it ok if I add this new revision to the OP. I am going to try and organize the thread better tonight and update the owner's list. I will start adding info about the new classified ti also.


Awaiting this. Hope you can get it done before tomorrow as I should have my card then, hopefully


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Do you guys keep tabs of user overclocks in this thread? Was gonna try and find what the average OC is on the 780 classy under water but can't find a spreadsheet in OP


I'd like something like this as well. Seeing what the average gaming stable clockspeeds are would be very useful.


----------



## mphfrom77

Hi guys, I am brand new to pc. I built my sig rig recently, it works apparently, and I am looking to see what my next steps should be.

i7 4770k with CM evo 212 air cooler, 1866 ram, Gigabyte ud4h m/b, 780 classified, CM V850 psu.

Is it silly to mess with my gpu settings if I have not overclocked my cpu yet? I'm still running at the normal 3.5 (3.9 with boost I believe) on my cpu.

Yesterday I finally downloaded gpu-z and heaven.

I have the evga precision tool, but I am not sure what to do with it.

Can I mess with it before flashing the bios, just to see how my fps react in BF4?

I'm just not sure where to start with all of this overclocking stuff. I just want to start very conservatively though. No water here, just air.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. I am pretty much lost and it seems that a lot of info is really scattered around and I am having trouble putting it all together.

I made a thread seeking advice, if you would rather respond there...but I've gotten no responses yet...http://www.overclock.net/t/1440483/little-advice-tonight-780-classy-evga-precision-advice-1st-timer-here/0_50#post_21141347

Just not sure where I should start with my 780 classified (or even if I should start there...maybe I'm supposed to start with my cpu). I'm just not comfortable messing with the EVGA Precision tool without someone explaining to me the safe changes I could make.

Also I have 20 days left to step up, so I am not sure if I should look into that before I dive to deep in too tweaking the gpu.

Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Do you guys keep tabs of user overclocks in this thread? Was gonna try and find what the average OC is on the 780 classy under water but can't find a spreadsheet in OP
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like something like this as well. Seeing what the average gaming stable clockspeeds are would be very useful.
Click to expand...

go ahead and post your game stable clocks and the games you tested and I can try and put a google sheet together. if everyone will start posting them I will put it together. I haven't seen a lot of posts with game stable clock numbers.


----------



## Z0eff

BF4, 1241Mhz core and 7Ghz mem.









EDIT: eh, forgot volts. 1.212v.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayburn*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Greetings from Berlin, Germany - could you please... ?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bmk8a/


welcome from germany, added.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Here you go!!! http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cr56x/


added

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> it's wierd but the rev2 ln2 bios finally worked after I flashed the rev1 bios first. It wouldn't work when it was the first bios I was trying to flash. it's wierd but it works. I'm sure it's something to do with my card and bios version and not the rev2 bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I just missed it or you haven't had time to do it, but have you gotten comparative results from the blocks?
Click to expand...

I'm really sorry I didn't post any results. I didn't take accurate enough results from the hydrocoppers and then I switched around raditors for the ek blocks. I really can't give any accurate data. For some reason though my ek blocks seem to be running a lot hotter. I need to get back into my sth10 with three rads so I can see what is going on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> heres mine too
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wcdwn/


added

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bpmcleod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> nice, if you could please post a gpuz validation link. It's whats needed for the list.
> cool welcome, please post gpuz validation when you get a chance. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gs88g/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw i put owner as "bpmcleod" considering that will be my screenname shortly after the name change is approved.
Click to expand...

added

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Where are the download links?
> 
> 
> 
> no yet, personally I don't want to post it since I'm not a OP on this thread. but i was about to sent you a PM if you want give it a spin.
Click to expand...

I didn't want to post them without your permission first. Once you give me permission I will add the rev3 bios. I am sorry so many people are having trouble with the different bios's. I was just trying to add a bunch to the OP so we didn't have to go searching but I think it's getting confusing now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what GPU you have ?
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 Dual Bios Classified
> 
> GPU-Z verification link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9nh8k/
> 
> Note the "Subvendor:EVGA (3842 - 1788)". Compare that to the others in the original post, where they all say 3842 - 3788 (at least the ones I clicked on).
> 
> Should I "force" your bios even though it doesn't match?
Click to expand...

added.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> BF4, 1241Mhz core and 7Ghz mem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: eh, forgot volts. 1.212v.


this is a good idea. I think we should just stick to games. Once we get more posts I will put together the google sheet.

I updated most of the owners list and I will finish the rest in the morning. If there is anyone who hasn't posted there gpuz validation please do so and I will add to the list.

I am sorry again I didn't post block comparisons. I just didn't take enough results from the hc blocks and now there are too many variables for anything to be accurate. If someone did a comparison post it and I will add it to the OP.

If anyone needs any help with any problems let us know. Work is killing me and I haven't been around a lot but I will update everything more frequently. Especially with the ti classifieds now.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> BF4, 1241Mhz core and 7Ghz mem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: eh, forgot volts. 1.212v.


I just added this to a word doc on my desktop. I will keep track of all the posts and data and once we get more we can all decide how we want to organize it. It will be cool to see the differences in gaming between the 780 classified and ti classified also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Hey all have an issue or concrn I guess.....I have a 780 classified that seems to overclock poorly or not well lol....
> 
> Anyways it will only do 1254mhz at 1.212v and +300 on mem. and anything past that artifcats ive tried all the way up to 1.3-1.35 anything past 1254mhz artifacts very fast even with memory not overclocked at all still artifacts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can I do the evga step up program or something?
> 
> Artifacting occurs on 3dmark,firestrike battlefield etc..
> 
> Got it from newegg like 2 weeks ago should I do a return and get the 780 ti?


That's strange since you are raising the voltages. Have you verified voltages thru gpuz to make sure they are applying, because 1254 at 1.2 would be about normal. Also this seems to be the same sort of thing people with newer cards have been experiencing. Have you tried a skyn3t bios, probably rev3 will be best bet. Once he gives permission I will add to OP.

Also when you see those artifacts are your temps above 70c. I have noticed at voltages above stock you need to keep the card a lot cooler than you normally would have to. Voltage definitely scales much better with cooler temps.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4d3runn3r*
> 
> Yesterday i donwloaded the Overvoltage tool, i opened EVGA Precision and the Overvoltage Tool, then i selected 1,25V Volts and the system freezed. Restarted it tried it again and i saw in GPU-Z that the Voltage is at 1,248V at Idle, so i decided to return to the default Volts by clicking on Default in the Overvoltage tool, then i got a bluescreen. After that my computer didn´t boot up correctly and i was not able to repair it, safe mode worked. I decided to reinstall Win 8.1, but now my SSD is not able to install Windows on it. Checked the SSD in another PC, works.
> 
> This tool messed up my PC
> 
> Anyone experienced the same?


I haven't seen that happen to anyone yet. Sometimes when I reduce my voltage using the tool I get crazy colors on my screen but a reboot always fixes it. Have you fixed it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I think OP should add this to the thread


added. thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theirlaw*
> 
> If EK releases a waterblock I'm all over the 780 Ti.


The current EK classy blocks will fit on the ti classified. Our classified's already had a powerful enough power delivery system so they didn't have to change the pcb for the ti classified. the vanilla 780 ti added an additional power phase or something so the current blocks wont fit. But as of right now there are already 3 different blocks for 780 ti classified and 780 classified. Hydrocoppers, regular ek, and plexi ek.


----------



## Mydog

Anyone know if the EK or Swiftech(Hydro Copper) Cassified blocks will fit the 780 TI Classified?


----------



## strong island 1

look one post above yours. we missed each other by a second.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I haven't seen that happen to anyone yet. Sometimes when I reduce my voltage using the tool I get crazy colors on my screen but a reboot always fixes it. Have you fixed it?
> added. thanks.
> The current EK classy blocks will fit on the ti classified. Our classified's already had a powerful enough power delivery system so they didn't have to change the pcb for the ti classified. the vanilla 780 ti added an additional power phase or something so the current blocks wont fit. But as of right now there are already 3 different blocks for 780 ti classified and 780 classified. Hydrocoppers, regular ek, and plexi ek.


hellz yeah!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> look one post above yours. we missed each other by a second.


Thanks








And good news


----------



## starmanwarz

Hey guys, I will be joining the club soon. Was debating between the 780 Classified and the 780ti but for my 1080p needs the Classy should be more than enough, I just ordered one of these badboys, I am really exited!!







. Coming from a 560ti I expect a huge performance boost!

I guess reaching 780ti performance wouldn't be too hard with this beast?


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Hey guys, I will be joining the club soon. Was debating between the 780 Classified and the 780ti but for my 1080p needs the Classy should be more than enough, I just ordered one of these badboys, I am really exited!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Coming from a 560ti I expect a huge performance boost!
> 
> I guess reaching 780ti performance wouldn't be too hard with this beast?


You'll get better performance than a stock Ti with a classy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> I just looked at Guru3d's charts, OC'd Ti (1254/8000mhz) does 11200pts on firestrike, mine does 10200pts at 1280/7200.... 10% difference.
> 3DMark11 X the Ti does 5100pts stock, mine throws 5700pts....... upgrading to a Ti from a good clocking 780 is a waste of money tbh.


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> welcome from germany, added.
> added
> I'm really sorry I didn't post any results. I didn't take accurate enough results from the hydrocoppers and then I switched around raditors for the ek blocks. I really can't give any accurate data. For some reason though my ek blocks seem to be running a lot hotter. I need to get back into my sth10 with three rads so I can see what is going on.
> added
> added
> I didn't want to post them without your permission first. Once you give me permission I will add the rev3 bios. I am sorry so many people are having trouble with the different bios's. I was just trying to add a bunch to the OP so we didn't have to go searching but I think it's getting confusing now.
> added.


Can ya add me to the list alos...first post on page 340 is where my info is. Thanks in adavance!


----------



## bl4d3runn3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I haven't seen that happen to anyone yet. Sometimes when I reduce my voltage using the tool I get crazy colors on my screen but a reboot always fixes it. Have you fixed it?
> added. thanks.
> The current EK classy blocks will fit on the ti classified. Our classified's already had a powerful enough power delivery system so they didn't have to change the pcb for the ti classified. the vanilla 780 ti added an additional power phase or something so the current blocks wont fit. But as of right now there are already 3 different blocks for 780 ti classified and 780 classified. Hydrocoppers, regular ek, and plexi ek.


It seems that was not a Problem of the overvoltage tool but a Problem of Windows 8.1 many people are experiencing these freezes at the Moment. So i think there is no danger to use this tool.i think the Problem is related to a broadcom wifi and Bluetooth driver problem, i disabled it in BIOS. I hope i will not get this problems again.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what GPU you have ?
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 Dual Bios Classified
> 
> GPU-Z verification link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9nh8k/
> 
> Note the "Subvendor:EVGA (3842 - 1788)". Compare that to the others in the original post, where they all say 3842 - 3788 (at least the ones I clicked on).
> 
> Should I "force" your bios even though it doesn't match?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> added.
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy.

Btw, a few things to update in the OP...

After downloading, twice, I couldn't get that version of nvflash attached in the OP to work with my "newer" BIOS/card. I had to get the latest version from TechPowerUp: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Utilities/BIOS_Flashing/NVIDIA/
The EVBot firmware P27 has been pulled (a bug?). P28 is the current version: http://www.evga.com/articles/00521/ This is the one I flashed and use currently.
Also on EVBot's firmware: it was a bit confusing to those on the EVGA forums and here and elsewhere since it says to connect to EVGA Motherboard to flash. Might want to mention that the current flashing tool packaged with P15 and higher can be flashed from the GPU's EVBot port - no need for an EVGA motherboard The trick is to: "Connect one cable to your EVGA GPU's EVBOT port like normal, and the other end to the EVBOT's 'MB' (aka Motherboard) port." Then follow the flashing instructions normally (such as holding the power button down for 5 seconds until the display flashes, then run the flashing tool with Run As Administrator, etc).
Lastly, I didn't know my GPU-Z link, when I listed my real name, would go on the official owner's list. Think you could tweak that to eduncan911 instead? No sweat if you can't, for "validation".. I'll post another when I get my ASUS RIVE BE (Nov 19th, argh) Thanks man!


----------



## Clexzor

Just did a RMA on my classi with newegg for another one it doesn't clock past 1241mhz without artifacting







so hopefully newer one will play nice!


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> Just did a RMA on my classi with newegg for another one it doesn't clock past 1241mhz without artifacting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so hopefully newer one will play nice!


were you able to get an advanced rma or is it just a normal one? Im basically having the same issue as you, but i have 2 780 classifides so i have to what one is causing this. it happens even at stock once temps go over 70c.


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> were you able to get an advanced rma or is it just a normal one? Im basically having the same issue as you, but i have 2 780 classifides so i have to what one is causing this. it happens even at stock once temps go over 70c.


Hmm not sure if its advanced or regular since its less than two weeks ago from purchase. I did live chat and he said it fell under the new purchase rma so I assume that just standard swap out of the product for another of the same.

Im sure itll take like a week and half to two weeks'

Also do I need to reset the strock bios or does it not matter since im doing an rma exchange? and its under 14 days


----------



## NJsFinest24

I just got my 780 Classified last night and I played BF4 and I was just amazed. I had everything on Ultra and it ranged from 85-110 fps. I couldnt be happier with it. Temperatures are really good and I havent even tried to OC yet and see what it can really do. I had only one small hiccup I guess when Levolution happened, it pretty much killed my fps for a brief moment but I am not worried about it.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what GPU you have ?
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 Dual Bios Classified
> 
> GPU-Z verification link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9nh8k/
> 
> Note the "Subvendor:EVGA (3842 - 1788)". Compare that to the others in the original post, where they all say 3842 - 3788 (at least the ones I clicked on).
> 
> Should I "force" your bios even though it doesn't match?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> added.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks buddy.
> 
> Btw, a few things to update in the OP...
> 
> After downloading, twice, I couldn't get that version of nvflash attached in the OP to work with my "newer" BIOS/card. I had to get the latest version from TechPowerUp: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Utilities/BIOS_Flashing/NVIDIA/
> The EVBot firmware P27 has been pulled (a bug?). P28 is the current version: http://www.evga.com/articles/00521/ This is the one I flashed and use currently.
> Also on EVBot's firmware: it was a bit confusing to those on the EVGA forums and here and elsewhere since it says to connect to EVGA Motherboard to flash. Might want to mention that the current flashing tool packaged with P15 and higher can be flashed from the GPU's EVBot port - no need for an EVGA motherboard The trick is to: "Connect one cable to your EVGA GPU's EVBOT port like normal, and the other end to the EVBOT's 'MB' (aka Motherboard) port." Then follow the flashing instructions normally (such as holding the power button down for 5 seconds until the display flashes, then run the flashing tool with Run As Administrator, etc).
> Lastly, I didn't know my GPU-Z link, when I listed my real name, would go on the official owner's list. Think you could tweak that to eduncan911 instead? No sweat if you can't, for "validation".. I'll post another when I get my ASUS RIVE BE (Nov 19th, argh) Thanks man!
Click to expand...

I will try and organize the downloads for the different card versions in the OP tonight. it looks like a lot of the stuff on the front page isn't working with newer cards. I will organize by bios type. I thought the evbot instructions were clear. Mine never say to connect to evga motherboard and I say for gpu use only. I will make it more clear that you don;'t need the motherboard. If you look at my instructions it says exactly what you just did.

Sorry about the gpuz link, usually people use there OCN name in that section so I just copy and paste it into the form. I will fix it , sorry about that.

I appreciate the suggestions and I will definitely try and update the OP a little more. Our cards got changed a lot I guess with the memory shortages so it screwed everything up.

I can't wait for the Black Edition, I have mine pre-ordered with newegg, it's the only thing I need to complete my build.

How to flash EVBOT for GPU use only for 680 & 780 Classified's -

Windows Installation

•Download the .zip file below:

EVBot_P26.zip 541k .zip file

•Connect the EVBot cable to the MB port located on the EVBot device.
•Connect the other end of the EVBot cable to your graphics card.
•Extract contents of above .zip file and run EVBotFlashTool.exe
•Select the bundled .hex file for flashing.
•Hold down the EVBot POWER button for 7 seconds until you see the EVBot screen display FLASH MODE.
•Click OK in EVBot Flash Tool to being the flashing process.
•After flash is complete, unplug EVBot, then plug it back in to any EVBot port.
Warning:
**Do not restart or interrupt your PC while the flash is ongoing


----------



## fatlardo

You guys are using either the MSI AB or EVGA P right? Either can be used?


----------



## Imperatore

I have been reading many posts. I have flashed skyn3ts bios fine, my issue is that I cannot raise the volts beyond 1.212. using the controller does nothing and this is reflected by GPUz. Not sure how to get round this.


----------



## NJsFinest24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> You guys are using either the MSI AB or EVGA P right? Either can be used?


Ive always used MSI AB untill I got my 780 Classified, now Im using EVGA P. Loving it so far.


----------



## kqpahv

Hi

Just joined the classy team and wondering what is usually the minimum OC that people achieve with these cards ? I cant seem to go past +200/1300Mhz without artefacting. Using the Classified controller and pumping voltage all the way up to 1.35v does not seem to make a difference - Precicision is still showing it to be 1.212v. Was hoping a bit more though not too bummed about that result too


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imperatore*
> 
> I have been reading many posts. I have flashed skyn3ts bios fine, my issue is that I cannot raise the volts beyond 1.212. using the controller does nothing and this is reflected by GPUz. Not sure how to get round this.


That's strange. I heard this happening to a few people but usually on the stock bios. Is you card brand new. This seems to be happening to a lot of people with newer cards. Which rev bios did you flash. I would try rev3 or maybe the latest TI bios. Did you reinstall drivers after flashing bios which might help.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kqpahv*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Just joined the classy team and wondering what is usually the minimum OC that people achieve with these cards ? I cant seem to go past +200/1300Mhz without artefacting. Using the Classified controller and pumping voltage all the way up to 1.35v does not seem to make a difference - Precicision is still showing it to be 1.212v. Was hoping a bit more though not too bummed about that result too


Are you still on the air cooler. I only reached about 1359mhz at 1.35v on the air cooler because temps would exceed 70c and I would start artifacting. To really use the voltage controller to it's fullest you really need a waterblock. I was looking at that graph someone posted of the load and idle temp differences between the hydrocopper block and acx cooler. if you look at 1.35v load temps they exceed 90c. The voltage really scales well when keeping these cards cool. My card was completely different after installing the waterblock.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That's strange. I heard this happening to a few people but usually on the stock bios. Is you card brand new. This seems to be happening to a lot of people with newer cards. Which rev bios did you flash. I would try rev3 or maybe the latest TI bios. Did you reinstall drivers after flashing bios which might help.
> Are you still on the air cooler. I only reached about 1359mhz at 1.35v on the air cooler because temps would exceed 70c and I would start artifacting. To really use the voltage controller to it's fullest you really need a waterblock. I was looking at that graph someone posted of the load and idle temp differences between the hydrocopper block and acx cooler. if you look at 1.35v load temps they exceed 90c. The voltage really scales well when keeping these cards cool. My card was completely different after installing the waterblock.


Could you point me to that graph please?


----------



## Gib007

I got my *EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Classified* yesterday and today I decided to overclock it some (I have both stock BIOSes but using the second BIOS that has 115% power limit). Here's where I'm at completely stable:



That's *1215 MHz* on GPU and *6696 MHz* on VRAM. This produces absolutely no artifacts on any application but a bit more will so this is what I seem to be able to achieve with the *+63 mV* voltage boost allowed by *EVGA PrecisionX*. I guess this is where EVGA's *Classified* overvoltage tool comes in, no?
What kind of voltage is safe for 24/7 use on there? I still have lots and lots of power limit (peak is about 74% at the moment) and temperature limit (peak is about 61°C at the moment) to play with so it feels like a shame to leave my card where it is now.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kqpahv*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Just joined the classy team and wondering what is usually the minimum OC that people achieve with these cards ? I cant seem to go past +200/1300Mhz without artefacting. Using the Classified controller and pumping voltage all the way up to 1.35v does not seem to make a difference - Precicision is still showing it to be 1.212v. Was hoping a bit more though not too bummed about that result too


Yknot had a similar issue with his Classified memory and found he got much better OC's from the following. May not solve your artifacting issue but is probably one of the first things I would do check to make sure everything (GPU and MEM) is making proper contact for maximum thermal transfer.
Quote:


> I'm sure this is not too important but I thought I'd just mention it.
> Has anybody had to remove their HC block for any reason and found that some ram chips were not making contact with their HC cooler pads.
> I had this problem and checked the screws for secure fixing which were all OK. I had to employ "Jiggery Pokery" (it always comes down to him) to fix this on my block thumb.gif.
> Like I say, might not be a problem for others, *but my ram clox went from +550 max to mid +940s*. I know that's not a record rolleyes.gif but it's a boost for me.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/2641_20#post_20975815


----------



## totalownership

Well it just arrived. Gonna get ready to install it in a few.


----------



## FeelKun

For teh club.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9es6/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Ok, I have an odd question. I just got my EVGA GTX 780 Classified a couple days ago, and it works awesome (and overclocks like a dream). I notice that it have 5 white LEDs on it. I found the EVGA LED Controller program and tried to run that, but no matter what I select, Manual Control and move the slider, or LED Breathing or what ever ... the lights don't change.

Am I doing something wrong or does that program not work for the Classified? Personally, I'l like to just turn them off (or at least find out what they are used for ... diagnostics, etc).


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi...my two classified will be at home next week 

Please, can someone know what brand of memory is probably that they have????

Are the latest units with Elpida or Samsung?.

How good/bad is Elpida vs Samsung...

I want Samsung memory....!!!

Regards.


----------



## Gib007

One day into using my new card and I think it may have died. Was perfectly ok until I accidentally enabled K-Boost and had to reset my computer because the monitor stopped receiving a signal. After re-installing EVGA PrecisionX, the NVIDIA drivers and even keeping EVGA PrecisionX uninstalled, anything 3D that runs on this instantly crashes...
Has K-Boost somehow kept itself enabled and is giving me issues? I'm not sure what's going on but I'm not keen on another format...

*EDIT:* Nevermind, a format did the trick. Unfortunate as now I have to go through all the Windows updates again but hey, clean wipe did the job. It's annoying I never got round to finding out the cause. I'm reasonably certain I can't touch K-Boost, not even with a ten-foot pole. I don't mind - I just need to watch what I click!


----------



## Nittygritty

Add me to the club, mine will bench at 1293MHz with +500 mem no sweat. @1.212v Pretty happy with that.









Posting GPUz as required by original post


----------



## alancsalt

Quick, bring me the smelling salts! Someone read the thread's original post!


----------



## FlankerWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Hi...my two classified will be at home next week
> 
> Please, can someone know what brand of memory is probably that they have????
> 
> Are the latest units with Elpida or Samsung?.
> 
> How good/bad is Elpida vs Samsung...
> 
> I want Samsung memory....!!!
> 
> Regards.


No more Elpida now. You'll get Samsung or Hynix.
According to Jacob, they're quite similar when ocing.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That's strange. I heard this happening to a few people but usually on the stock bios. Is you card brand new. This seems to be happening to a lot of people with newer cards. Which rev bios did you flash. I would try rev3 or maybe the latest TI bios. Did you reinstall drivers after flashing bios which might help.
> Are you still on the air cooler. I only reached about 1359mhz at 1.35v on the air cooler because temps would exceed 70c and I would start artifacting. To really use the voltage controller to it's fullest you really need a waterblock. I was looking at that graph someone posted of the load and idle temp differences between the hydrocopper block and acx cooler. if you look at 1.35v load temps they exceed 90c. The voltage really scales well when keeping these cards cool. My card was completely different after installing the waterblock.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you point me to that graph please?
Click to expand...

Here you go. it's pretty amazing to see the difference. Even at 1.25v temps get to a high enough range where I would start to see some artifacts while overvolting. This card really does need to be kept cold and low ambient temps really make a big difference also.



http://www.overclockers.com/evga-gtx780-classified-hydro-copper-waterblock-review

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Ok, I have an odd question. I just got my EVGA GTX 780 Classified a couple days ago, and it works awesome (and overclocks like a dream). I notice that it have 5 white LEDs on it. I found the EVGA LED Controller program and tried to run that, but no matter what I select, Manual Control and move the slider, or LED Breathing or what ever ... the lights don't change.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or does that program not work for the Classified? Personally, I'l like to just turn them off (or at least find out what they are used for ... diagnostics, etc).


I think that LED controller program is for the titans. When I had my titans I used it to change the green geforce logo. It might also work for the reference 780 coolers that look exactly like the titans. I'm not sure what our leds are for to be honest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quick, bring me the smelling salts! Someone read the thread's original post!


Why would someone do something crazy like that. haha. I do have to update it more though. I felt like I got enough info up to get everyone started but I have been really busy. I just added the skyn3t new revision 3 bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nittygritty*
> 
> Add me to the club, mine will bench at 1293MHz with +500 mem no sweat. @1.212v Pretty happy with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting GPUz as required by original post


really nice clean rig. If you could just post a validation link so I can add it to the form. Thanks.


----------



## Mattup

Add me to the list please.

[email protected] 1.225V

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wed6b/

Great card that clocks well.

Am I using the best BIOS?

Matt


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> 
> 
> Guess its time to join the club even though i've had the cards for a while


please post a gpuz validation when you get a chance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> I can join with my 680 classified x 2?


yes for sure. Post your gpuz validation link.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5mv3c/
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/k9er2/
> 
> i would like to be on the owners list


added.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhrooms*
> 
> After 10 months, my wait is finally over.
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried out one card so far [BIOS 80.80.21.01.80 (P2083-0021)], first thing I did was to bump up the voltage to 1.2v, power target to 110% and temp target to 95c and managed to get 1254/7404 stable, froze at 1280 and 7514, so it was time for bios change, flashed to Skyn3t's latest bios (Thanks) with NvFlash, worked like a charm, raised the power target to 200% and installed the GTX Classified Controller, decided to see what the new memory was capable of, so I bumped up the FBVDD to 1.7v from 1.6v after reading that it was safe and more than capable of providing a much higher memory clock, so with 1.7v I managed to get an astonishing 7800MHz, still it feels like I've barely touched it, and as soon as I touched anything over 1.25v on NVVDD the temperature really got out of hand real fast, I need to play around with the fan so I can learn it's ways, to master it!
> 
> My History
> 7800 GT 256MB SLI
> 8800 GTX 768MB SLI
> HD4870X2 2GB CF
> GTX 580 1.5GB SLI / Tri-SLI
> GTX 780 3GB Classified Tri-SLI
> 
> I am proud to finally have my first go at a Classified card, I have followed this thread since the day it was started and read every comment, it's time I give something back! _I'll be in touch!_


awesome setup. post your gpuz validation. thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Westfield, Ma*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 Dual Bios Classified
> 
> GPU-Z verification link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9nh8k/
> 
> Note the "Subvendor:EVGA (3842 - 1788)". Compare that to the others in the original post, where they all say 3842 - 3788 (at least the ones I clicked on).
> 
> Should I "force" your bios even though it doesn't match?
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed in your original post asking about your cards that you said your bios was 80.80.21.00.80, but when you look at your validation link it is 80.80.21.01.80. Was your validation after you flashed a custom bios?
> 
> I currently have a evga 780gtx classy that I bought off of Amazon on 10/25/13 and I have 80.80.21.00.80 as my bios. I searched the thread and didn't see any for my card. Should i be flashing a specific one?
> 
> Here's my validation link.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dhsem/
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Just a quick heads up, some of the production on 780 Classified just started using Hynix memory as a second source, because Samsung has run into a supply constraint.
> 
> This means that you may now see either Samsung or Hynix memory. (No Elipda)
> 
> Good news is that the OC ability seems quite similar, some testing:
> 
> *GTX 780 Classified Max Memory OC:*
> Samsung = 7114MHz
> Hynix = 7128MHz
> 
> EDIT: Just realized this is my 1,000 post! Cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of volts needed for that?
> 
> GPUz: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/b52m4/
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cydxm/
Click to expand...

added

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkboomhoney*
> 
> I have a Gtx 780 Classified hydro cooper craphics card and i added myself a evbot.
> The problem is i get an error message when the evbot flash. (can not find evbot).
> the descrition of flash is that you should put a cable on the mb and the other to vga but i have
> an msi z77mpower mainboard there is no connection for this.
> Do i need an evga motherboard or is there a trick so that is only works with the vga??


the instruction in the op say for gpu use only so yes it works without an evga motherboard. The instructions say to plug one end into the mb port on the evbot not an actual motherboard. the other end goes into gpu and then follow flash instructions. if you are still having trouble let me know. there were a couple tricks that helped other people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> For teh club.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9es6/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


added.


----------



## bl4d3runn3r

Is it possible to push the voltage higher than 1.21V with the Afterburner Extreme Version or is this Version only compatible with the Lightning?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattup*
> 
> Add me to the list please.
> 
> [email protected] 1.225V
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wed6b/
> 
> Great card that clocks well.
> 
> Am I using the best BIOS?
> 
> Matt


ok added. welcome. anyone who hasn't posted there gpuz validation please do so and I can put you on the owner's list. it's finally getting big and I am sure a ton of people haven't posted validations yet.

Also if anyone wants there cooling type changed in the owner's list please post which water block you have ek, ek plexi, hydrocopper, or universal. It would be cool to see what everyone is now using.

Also if I missed any validation links I'm sorry. Just let me know which post and I will add to owner's list. thanks.


----------



## totalownership

Ok guys I give up. Got the card today and been having nothing but frustration.
I installed it and it worked fine for about 30 minutes. I played one game, left the replay running for a little, quit the game and went to relaunch it and screen went black and my system restarted. Ever since the restart it just goes into the default resolution and it just doesn't work.

Device Manager sees the card NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 (doesn't see classified, don't know if it's supposed to or not)
But it has an error: Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)

I tried 331.65-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-english-whql and the latest beta
I tried the software that came on the CD
I tried letting windows update it. Tried everything I can think of and still with the same error.

Help me guys. Don't know what to do at this point but re-install Windows 7. Not really trying to do that unless I really have to.

I assume I removed all AMD stuff as I had a crossfire setup before.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4d3runn3r*
> 
> Is it possible to push the voltage higher than 1.21V with the Afterburner Extreme Version or is this Version only compatible with the Lightning?


I'm not sure about that. Why would you want to. Do you still not trust the classified overvoltage tool because I remember you thought it messed with your pc.. I think the lightning might use a different voltage controller so it might not work. I'm not really sure. I have been using the classified tool since launch day and I haven't had one problem. It's one of the easiest software tools I have ever used. You don't even have to install it. It's really great.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> Ok guys I give up. Got the card today and been having nothing but frustration.
> I installed it and it worked fine for about 30 minutes. I played one game, left the replay running for a little, quit the game and went to relaunch it and screen went black and my system restarted. Ever since the restart it just goes into the default resolution and it just doesn't work.
> 
> Device Manager sees the card NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 (doesn't see classified, don't know if it's supposed to or not)
> But it has an error: Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)
> 
> I tried 331.65-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-english-whql and the latest beta
> I tried the software that came on the CD
> I tried letting windows update it. Tried everything I can think of and still with the same error.
> 
> Help me guys. Don't know what to do at this point but re-install Windows 7. Not really trying to do that unless I really have to.
> 
> I assume I removed all AMD stuff as I had a crossfire setup before.


I would definitely do a windows 7 reinstall especially if you haven't since the amd setup. Also is you cpu and mem overclocked and stable. I guess it's possible that your restart corrupted your windows 7 install. Try and reinstall. I do it even when I change video cards between nvidia brands. I would especially do it when going from amd to nvidia.


----------



## Mattup

Hi Sorry, my card is the Hydrocopper dual BIOS version.

Is there any way to have a stock voltage of 1.25 negating the need for the Classified Controller?

Matt


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I would definitely do a windows 7 reinstall especially if you haven't since the amd setup. Also is you cpu and mem overclocked and stable. I guess it's possible that your restart corrupted your windows 7 install. Try and reinstall. I do it even when I change video cards between nvidia brands. I would especially do it when going from amd to nvidia.


Well I guess if I have no other options I'll have to do it. Man I hate Windows. Thanks for the help though.
I'll do it in the morning after some sleep.


----------



## Gib007

Here's a question: When you reboot, does the voltage set by the EVGA Classified overvoltage tool stay?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Here's a question: When you reboot, does the voltage set by the EVGA Classified overvoltage tool stay?


Yes.

To return things to normal, you have to shut down and restart. A reboot will not work.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Here's a question: When you reboot, does the voltage set by the EVGA Classified overvoltage tool stay?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> To return things to normal, you have to shut down and restart. A reboot will not work.
Click to expand...

Uuff, that implies that after every shutdown, you need to re-apply all settings. The worst part is not remembering to default the clock speeds when you shut down as PrecisionX will remember them but if the voltage is not set correctly just before, it's my experience the screen just goes black.


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Ok, I have an odd question. I just got my EVGA GTX 780 Classified a couple days ago, and it works awesome (and overclocks like a dream). I notice that it have 5 white LEDs on it. I found the EVGA LED Controller program and tried to run that, but no matter what I select, Manual Control and move the slider, or LED Breathing or what ever ... the lights don't change.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or does that program not work for the Classified? Personally, I'l like to just turn them off (or at least find out what they are used for ... diagnostics, etc).


I used duct tape on them.


----------



## MasterOfMC

Hi,

If I want to go over 1.212V I need use this program: GTX 780, 770, 680 Classified Software Overvoltage tool what is in first post?
I tried this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-16-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool but always got invalid error. I didn't have tried that with original bios only with this skyn3t v3.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Also if anyone wants there cooling type changed in the owner's list please post which water block you have ek, ek plexi, hydrocopper, or universal. It would be cool to see what everyone is now using.


I switched from the stock cooler to the EK, non-plexi WB.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killer344*
> 
> I used duct tape on them.


I might have to do something like that. Those lights sit right in the middle of my window and spoil the beautiful orange, gray, and black theme of my rig.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Uuff, that implies that after every shutdown, you need to re-apply all settings. The worst part is not remembering to default the clock speeds when you shut down as PrecisionX will remember them but if the voltage is not set correctly just before, it's my experience the screen just goes black.


I'm not 100% on this as my loop is leak testing as we speak and i haven't gotten a chance to play yet--someone correct me if i'm wrong! The shut down / power up does not reset the voltage by default, but if you change the voltage, specifically if you lower it from where it is currently, you must shut down and cut 100% power to the card for the decrease to be applied. From my understanding this does not necessarily mean the set value resets every time power is cut to the card.

It would make sense that this power off requirement is to prevent exactly the issue you referenced in your post.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Here you go. it's pretty amazing to see the difference. Even at 1.25v temps get to a high enough range where I would start to see some artifacts while overvolting. This card really does need to be kept cold and low ambient temps really make a big difference also.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/evga-gtx780-classified-hydro-copper-waterblock-review
> I think that LED controller program is for the titans. When I had my titans I used it to change the green geforce logo. It might also work for the reference 780 coolers that look exactly like the titans. I'm not sure what our leds are for to be honest.
> Why would someone do something crazy like that. haha. I do have to update it more though. I felt like I got enough info up to get everyone started but I have been really busy. I just added the skyn3t new revision 3 bios.
> really nice clean rig. If you could just post a validation link so I can add it to the form. Thanks.


Fantastic, thanks! Glad I went with a Hydro Copper. Also glad to find out the 780 HC block is different from the Titan. I had read, after my purchase, that these blocks don't cool the VRM very well.. apparently that only applies to the titan HC, the 780 HC block does not apply.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> I'm not 100% on this as my loop is leak testing as we speak and i haven't gotten a chance to play yet--someone correct me if i'm wrong! The shut down / power up does not reset the voltage by default, but if you change the voltage, specifically if you lower it from where it is currently, you must shut down and cut 100% power to the card for the decrease to be applied. From my understanding this does not necessarily mean the set value resets every time power is cut to the card.
> 
> It would make sense that this power off requirement is to prevent exactly the issue you referenced in your post.


I see, thanks for the clarification!








Indeed this would make more sense in terms of _design_. So, if I now set some voltage on *EVGA Classified*, it should stay and if I want to volt it down a bit from that point on, I have to do it and then shut down and switch it back on to make sure the new voltage value is applied.

What's odd is that everybody seems to report that setting *EVGA PrecisionX* to maximum voltage boost gives them *1.212V* but I get *1.200V* from that (*+63mV* setting on *PrecisionX*). In any case, what do people run their cards on for 24/7 use in gaming and all that? I mean voltage on *EVGA Classified* overvoltage tool. I'm just trying to determine what's safe (on air cooling).


----------



## jameyscott

With skyn3t v2 bios I was seeing 73-75c in sli with 1.21 and 1201mhz with +250 on the memory. That was with my side panel off and all fans set to max. I have good case airflow, too. I'd stick with 1.21 with air cooling.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> With skyney v2 bios I was seeing 73-75c in sli with 1.21 and 1201mhz with +250 on the memory. That was with my side panel off and all fans set to max. I have good case airflow, too. I'd stick with 1.21 with air cooling.


Cool, so is the restriction mainly just load temperature?
I don't have watercooling, nor do I want it (after having it once, which I enjoyed at the time, until it was time to upgrade and was such a hassle...), but my case is configured extremely well for airflow. I have the Cooler Master HAF 932, which is large in its own right. On the front is the stock 230mm fan, on the side I have four 120mm fans, on the top I have three 120mm fans and on the rear, one 140mm fan (the CPU has two 120mm fans). Everything's at full speed all the time. There's also tons of space between my graphics card and the sound card so it isn't suffocated.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> Ok guys I give up. Got the card today and been having nothing but frustration.
> I installed it and it worked fine for about 30 minutes. I played one game, left the replay running for a little, quit the game and went to relaunch it and screen went black and my system restarted. Ever since the restart it just goes into the default resolution and it just doesn't work.
> 
> Device Manager sees the card NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 (doesn't see classified, don't know if it's supposed to or not)
> But it has an error: Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)
> 
> I tried 331.65-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-english-whql and the latest beta
> I tried the software that came on the CD
> I tried letting windows update it. Tried everything I can think of and still with the same error.
> 
> Help me guys. Don't know what to do at this point but re-install Windows 7. Not really trying to do that unless I really have to.
> 
> I assume I removed all AMD stuff as I had a crossfire setup before.


Not sure what Driver Cleaner you are using, but I'd definitely recommend DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller). When I first used it the application detected and uninstalled registry references to video cards I had 4 years ago! And I normally try most beta and WHQL drivers so really did not expect to find "junk" in my registry for previously owned video cards.

You can download it at Guru3D where there is also a Guru3d forum thread for the developer.
http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html


----------



## fatlardo

So I just finally installed my SLI Classy and on stock bios i was able to max out at 1241 on first card and 1254 on the second. This was plus 110MHz max without crashing and a game of dota 2. I also think I got the new batch with Samsung or the other good one. I was able to add 700MHz on the memory stabe. This is all on stock bios. I wanted to see what I could get before trying the 2nd LNS bios. Is it weird though that from 500MHz to 700MHz I saw no difference in my fire strike extreme scores? I've not tried higher memory because I didnt see any increase in points. What you guys think?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterOfMC*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> If I want to go over 1.212V I need use this program: GTX 780, 770, 680 Classified Software Overvoltage tool what is in first post?
> I tried this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-16-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool but always got invalid error. I didn't have tried that with original bios only with this skyn3t v3.


yes use the classified overvoltage tool on first page. It's so easy. you don't need any hacks or special program versions. Just drag onto desktop from zipped folder open and use. Adjust volts and hit apply. We can now use gpuz to verify the voltage is applied. Also in my opinion it was very easy for us all to tell the voltage was being applied just by the other monitoring numbers. But it's really nice now to have gpuz read it correctly.


----------



## fatlardo

Is gpu z reading the VRMs correctly? When clicked on min I got -4xxC for minimum and hottest was 4xxC!!!! I'm assuming no cuz it it can't be that cold/hot?


----------



## renji1337

Running at 1267/1241 in sli 1.212v, Top card hits 80c, while bottom is at 65c, I'm going to have to RMA the bottom one though because even at stock it starts to artifact after some gaming. sucks because i just bought it t_t.

Getting 3150 score in heaven 4.0


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Ok, I have an odd question. I just got my EVGA GTX 780 Classified a couple days ago, and it works awesome (and overclocks like a dream). I notice that it have 5 white LEDs on it. I found the EVGA LED Controller program and tried to run that, but no matter what I select, Manual Control and move the slider, or LED Breathing or what ever ... the lights don't change.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or does that program not work for the Classified? Personally, I'l like to just turn them off (or at least find out what they are used for ... diagnostics, etc).


As far as I'm aware the LED controller is for the reference 780s, it worked when i had them, haven't tried it with the classified however.


----------



## Ovrclck

Looks like I'm going to need an RMA. I started getting hard locks yesterday after upgrading to 331.65. I uninstalled and went back to 327.xx. Now I'm getting a red screen. Doesn't happen with the standard vga driver, just nvidia. I also tried on another hdd with a fresh copy of windows.









would putting my card under water cause this? I have great temps, never shooting passed 35C with BF4.
Had the EK block on for a week, maybe just coincidence?


----------



## jameyscott

Did you un install the drivers properly? It doesn't sound like hardware failure to me if you don't get the issue without the driver


----------



## Aemonn

Here we go!

Still seeing how far I can push the card. I've got a little over an 81% ASIC. Not sure exactly if thats awesome or not... but I imagine i'll need less volts to hit the limits of the chip.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Did you un install the drivers properly? It doesn't sound like hardware failure to me if you don't get the issue without the driver


I did, I tried uninstalling with DDU and manually following a guide posted on overclock. Stumped.

Doesn't make sense as to why a fresh load of windows is having the same exact issue. Sounds like hardware failure to me


----------



## MaverickWH

Here's my GPU-z validation:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/eb4fq/

I picked up 3 hydro copper classifieds last week. So far, I've gone +200 GPU and +700 mem, but can't get much higher as I can't get the voltage to go over 1212mV. I tried the vdroop fix, but my cards are invalid for it.

On the stock bios, I ran my first Heaven bench and saw 88FPS, 2214 score (2560x1600 maxed everything). I ran one more with +100 GPU, +400 mem and that improved to 93FPS, 2341 score.

After flashing to the rev3 Ln2 skyn3t, the sli scaling appears way off. I noticed that my GPU usage in heaven (and in Valley) that my 3rd card is almost always over 95%, but cards 1 & 2 are usually between 20-60%:



What's worse, I re-ran my heaven bench to compare, and now I'm @ 80FPS, 2005 score.



Running in windowed mode @ 1920x1200, i saw a nicer score, but the sli scaling was still off, so I'm sure I could get it higher:


I'll probably flash back to the stock bios for now.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I did, I tried uninstalling with DDU and manually following a guide posted on overclock. Stumped.
> 
> Doesn't make sense as to why a fresh load of windows is having the same exact issue. Sounds like hardware failure to me


Ahh, I missed the part about the fresh install of windows. Yeah.. Sounds like a hardware failure. =/


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Ahh, I missed the part about the fresh install of windows. Yeah.. Sounds like a hardware failure. =/


Yeah. At least EVGA is 25 miles from my house. RMA's are usually pretty quick getting here. Thanks for the help.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Looks like I'm going to need an RMA. I started getting hard locks yesterday after upgrading to 331.65. I uninstalled and went back to 327.xx. Now I'm getting a red screen.


Personally, I'd roll back even further. I used 331.65 but was having some weird issues, so others suggested I go back to 326.80 as it worked well for them. I uninstalled 331.65, used Guru3D Driver Sweeper, and installed 326.80 and life is wonderful.

You may want to give that a shot.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Personally, I'd roll back even further. I used 331.65 but was having some weird issues, so others suggested I go back to 326.80 as it worked well for them. I uninstalled 331.65, used Guru3D Driver Sweeper, and installed 326.80 and life is wonderful.
> 
> You may want to give that a shot.


That worked! No more red and blue. I'll do a couple runs of Valley tonight to make sure it's stable.
Thank you:thumb:


----------



## Aemonn

Woops sorry, forgot to post my gpuz validation.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/c3kw5/

Got it up to 1350 on the core @ 1.24v. Holds steady at about 44C at load. Goal is to hit or exceed 1400 but we'll see if I hit a wall between here and there.

What is an average OC for a watercooled 780 classy?


----------



## jameyscott

What can you do at 1.21v?


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What can you do at 1.21v?


Not sure. I jumped from 1.18 to 1.24. I crashed at 1.18 when I tried to go beyond 1331mhz (+220 offset with skys v3 bios).


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> That worked! No more red and blue. I'll do a couple runs of Valley tonight to make sure it's stable.
> Thank you:thumb:


My pleasure.


----------



## NJsFinest24

Ok so I am having an issue and I think my 780 Classified is the cause of it. This has all started in the past hour and the card has not even been used for 3 days yet. Any game that I load into freezes, both my monitors go black and it says "No Dvi Signal". I tried the Guru Driver Sweeper and that didnt fix it. Any suggestions?? The card has worked fine for the few days that I've had it. I tried the Classified overclock tool on the first page and hit Default and that was it, never changed anything. Not sure if that caused this issue or not. Hopefully the card isn't failing already.


----------



## totalownership

Well after all last night , today, a full OS clean install, tea leaves, bones and Ouija board it looks like this card is no good.
I'll have to get it RMA'ed and sent off Monday. VERY disappointing indeed. Oh well, it happens I guess. I wont let this sour me
but I sure like to hear that they will cross-ship. If I have to wait for mine to get there, they get it, and then send me one back.
I'm looking at 2 weeks and then I'll admit I'll be very sour about this.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJsFinest24*
> 
> Ok so I am having an issue and I think my 780 Classified is the cause of it. This has all started in the past hour and the card has not even been used for 3 days yet. Any game that I load into freezes, both my monitors go black and it says "No Dvi Signal". I tried the Guru Driver Sweeper and that didnt fix it. Any suggestions?? The card has worked fine for the few days that I've had it. I tried the Classified overclock tool on the first page and hit Default and that was it, never changed anything. Not sure if that caused this issue or not. Hopefully the card isn't failing already.


Which driver are you using?


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattup*
> 
> Hi Sorry, my card is the Hydrocopper dual BIOS version.
> 
> Is there any way to have a stock voltage of 1.25 negating the need for the Classified Controller?
> 
> Matt


We used to be able to do this on 600 series and older GPUs because the community release BIOS editor tools for us to modify the bios as we want, say 1.25V at P4 and P5 states. Lock it into the bios, flash it, done.

No one has stepped up to release such a tool for the 700 series yet. Either Nvidia has sued the hell out the ones who did before, or people don't want to release their work keeping it to themselves (for what profit/benefit I question?).

In the end, it's always the consumer that suffers.

I'm happy to write a binary editor for the community. I just have no experience with bios hacking. Give me the memory maps and range/conversions and I'll write the rest.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaverickWH*
> 
> Here's my GPU-z validation:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/eb4fq/
> 
> I picked up 3 hydro copper classifieds last week. So far, I've gone +200 GPU and +700 mem, but can't get much higher as I can't get the voltage to go over 1212mV. I tried the vdroop fix, but my cards are invalid for it.
> 
> On the stock bios, I ran my first Heaven bench and saw 88FPS, 2214 score (2560x1600 maxed everything). I ran one more with +100 GPU, +400 mem and that improved to 93FPS, 2341 score.
> 
> After flashing to the rev3 Ln2 skyn3t, the sli scaling appears way off. I noticed that my GPU usage in heaven (and in Valley) that my 3rd card is almost always over 95%, but cards 1 & 2 are usually between 20-60%:
> 
> 
> 
> What's worse, I re-ran my heaven bench to compare, and now I'm @ 80FPS, 2005 score.
> 
> 
> 
> Running in windowed mode @ 1920x1200, i saw a nicer score, but the sli scaling was still off, so I'm sure I could get it higher:
> 
> 
> I'll probably flash back to the stock bios for now.


Not sure if it's Skyn3ts bios, but yes the GPU usage for me with two cards in SLI, Extremely HD, and 1920x1080 doesn't peak my HPU usage.

That's why I run Valley at 5760x1080 instead. Then I get 99% usage, and all the heat that comes with it.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Not sure. I jumped from 1.18 to 1.24. I crashed at 1.18 when I tried to go beyond 1331mhz (+220 offset with skys v3 bios).


If you're goal is 1400+ you shouldn't be any issue if you're under water. I'd hazard a guess and say that virtually every classified can hit 1400, just depends on how much voltage you're willin got use.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> If you're goal is 1400+ you shouldn't be any issue if you're under water. I'd hazard a guess and say that virtually every classified can hit 1400, just depends on how much voltage you're willin got use.


With that said, what is an acceptable voltage for 24/7? I'm finding that over 1360mhz the voltage required is increasing. I just ran at 1391 @ 1.28175v stable in valley and heaven.

Also, for the memory, i'm running at 3600mhz... is this card dual channel? So that effectively makes my memory 7200mhz?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> With that said, what is an acceptable voltage for 24/7? I'm finding that over 1360mhz the voltage required is increasing. I just ran at 1391 @ 1.28175v stable in valley and heaven.
> 
> Also, for the memory, i'm running at 3600mhz... is this card dual channel? So that effectively makes my memory 7200mhz?


Honestly, I'm not sure about channels, but yes it's 7200mhz effective. 1.212v is what is set my Nvidia for overvoltage, some people have been running 1.3v on reference cards 24/7. In my opinion given the Classifieds power delivery system 1.3v wouldn't seem outlands for 24/7 use.


----------



## Tbolo

Quick question...I flashed to the newest sky ln2 bios and was doing some benches... I found that my second card when selected in Precision X was showing the default clocks and voltages but the first card was showing the over clock/voltages. Can someone explain or help?

forgot to add that I do have sync on


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> Quick question...I flashed to the newest sky ln2 bios and was doing some benches... I found that my second card when selected in Precision X was showing the default clocks and voltages but the first card was showing the over clock/voltages. Can someone explain or help?
> 
> forgot to add that I do have sync on


This might seem like a stupid question but you did flash both cards right?


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> This might seem like a stupid question but you did flash both cards right?


Yes, both cards are flashed to the same bios...even checked gpu-z
I also verified with MSI AB that the second card is running at stock clock/voltage


----------



## NJsFinest24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Which driver are you using?


I was using the latest drivers with no issue till that happened. After I used the Guru Sweeper, I installed 326.80 since I saw someone say that they had success with them but they didn't work for me.


----------



## Gib007

I'm not 100% sure the *EVGA Classified* overvoltage tool is doing its job of setting a certain voltage on the card. Do I need to do anything special to the card (i.e. flash a different BIOS or even just switch to the second BIOS?). I'm currently using stock BIOS and on the first one.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure the *EVGA Classified* overvoltage tool is doing its job of setting a certain voltage on the card. Do I need to do anything special to the card (i.e. flash a different BIOS or even just switch to the second BIOS?). I'm currently using stock BIOS and on the first one.


The only way to know for sure is to have gpu-z open and running. It reports the proper voltage, Precision does not.

And you have to remember, upping the voltage ups the power draw as well. Without a custom bios, you'll hit a power limit quickly.


----------



## totalownership

Another bit of info I might have forgot to mention with my problem. When I start my computer normally when I get to the bios post screen (or whatever it's called technically) it only stays up a brief second, we all know this I believe as you have to be fast with the fingers in order to select those options. My screen looks something like this one but not exactly:



But when I had the Classified installed that screen would stay up a LONG time. I mean well over a minute. Is that the same for you guys?


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure the *EVGA Classified* overvoltage tool is doing its job of setting a certain voltage on the card. Do I need to do anything special to the card (i.e. flash a different BIOS or even just switch to the second BIOS?). I'm currently using stock BIOS and on the first one.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to know for sure is to have gpu-z open and running. It reports the proper voltage, Precision does not.
> 
> And you have to remember, upping the voltage ups the power draw as well. Without a custom bios, you'll hit a power limit quickly.
Click to expand...

Fair enough, I will try that. I'm on air cooling (very good air cooling, to be fair), so I will monitor temperature too. Would 1.3V be ok? Maybe 1.25V?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Fair enough, I will try that. I'm on air cooling (very good air cooling, to be fair), so I will monitor temperature too. Would 1.3V be ok? Maybe 1.25V?


For gaming 24/7, I don't advise more than the stock voltage allows. 1.212v.

I've found in my testing that 1.212v and games that use all gpu power such as Far Cry 3 will run extremely hot even with a custom fan profile.

If you're running a game that's not using 99% gpu constantly then more voltage and frequency can be applied.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> For gaming 24/7, I don't advise more than the stock voltage allows. 1.212v.
> 
> I've found in my testing that 1.212v and games that use all gpu power such as Far Cry 3 will run extremely hot even with a custom fan profile.
> 
> If you're running a game that's not using 99% gpu constantly then more voltage and frequency can be applied.


I see, fair enough, though my graphics card never goes above about 66°C (80% power) on full load. If that should be the 24/7 ideal then I'm done overclocking before I even start using *EVGA Classified*. That's *1215 MHz GPU* (+75 MHz offset) and *6696 MHz VRAM* (+350 MHz offset). Higher than these leads to instability on maximum voltage allowed by *EVGA PrecisionX*.

I ask though, what would be the point in even spending any time overclocking further with the *EVGA Classified* tool if indeed these voltages should not be used 24/7 for gaming?


----------



## ERRORSiGN

Hey guys! Bought my Classy few days ago and everything looks fine except one thing: the vBIOS. At TechPowerUp there are five Classified versions and one (the latest) called "Classified ACX." If you click it, you'll see a code "03G-P4-3788-KR" in the left corner. It's exactly the same (barcode-)number as on my package. But if I want to update (to 80.80.21.01.80), I get this error:


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ERRORSiGN*
> 
> Hey guys! Bought my Classy few days ago and everything looks fine except one thing: the vBIOS. At TechPowerUp there are five Classified versions and one (the latest) called "Classified ACX." If you click it, you'll see a code "03G-P4-3788-KR" in the left corner. It's exactly the same (barcode-)number as on my package. But if I want to update (to 80.80.21.01.80), I get this error:


Go ahead and override. It will work just fine.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I see, fair enough, though my graphics card never goes above about 66°C (80% power) on full load. If that should be the 24/7 ideal then I'm done overclocking before I even start using *EVGA Classified*. That's *1215 MHz GPU* (+75 MHz offset) and *6696 MHz VRAM* (+350 MHz offset). Higher than these leads to instability on maximum voltage allowed by *EVGA PrecisionX*.
> 
> I ask though, what would be the point in even spending any time overclocking further with the *EVGA Classified* tool if indeed these voltages should not be used 24/7 for gaming?


You can run the higher voltage and frequency as long as temps stays down. Most games don't demand enough GPU usage to get it that hot.

But if you run into a demanding game like FC3 at highest settings, you'll hit high temps in no time. My Classy is in an open chassis with room temps at 21c and I hit 90c with FC3 at max settings and a decent overclock.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> You can run the higher voltage and frequency as long as temps stays down. Most games don't demand enough GPU usage to get it that hot.
> 
> But if you run into a demanding game like FC3 at highest settings, you'll hit high temps in no time. My Classy is in an open chassis with room temps at 21c and I hit 90c with FC3 at max settings and a decent overclock.


Right, right. You do have an impressive overclock for 1.2V, I must say. I can only hit 1215 MHz GPU and 6696 MHz VRAM. I swear I'm either always REALLY unlucky with what stores pick out of stock to ship to me OR UK-sourced components overclock like crap, hahaha.

Having said that, GPU-Z reports my GPU voltage (VDDC) as *1.178V*, despite selecting *+63 mV* on *EVGA PrecisionX* for voltage boost.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Right, right. You do have an impressive overclock for 1.2V, I must say. I can only hit 1215 MHz GPU and 6696 MHz VRAM. I swear I'm either always REALLY unlucky with what stores pick out of stock to ship to me OR UK-sourced components overclock like crap, hahaha.
> 
> Having said that, GPU-Z reports my GPU voltage (VDDC) as *1.178V*, despite selecting *+63 mV* on *EVGA PrecisionX* for voltage boost.


The Galaxy 780 HOF uses hand picked chips for better OC.

The 780 Classy uses a similar method but not as stringent as HOF.

My first Classy was topping out at 1254 mhz regardless of voltage. I sent it back because of fan noise.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Right, right. You do have an impressive overclock for 1.2V, I must say. I can only hit 1215 MHz GPU and 6696 MHz VRAM. I swear I'm either always REALLY unlucky with what stores pick out of stock to ship to me OR UK-sourced components overclock like crap, hahaha.
> 
> Having said that, GPU-Z reports my GPU voltage (VDDC) as *1.178V*, despite selecting *+63 mV* on *EVGA PrecisionX* for voltage boost.
> 
> 
> 
> The Galaxy 780 HOF uses hand picked chips for better OC.
> 
> The 780 Classy uses a similar method but not as stringent as HOF.
> 
> My first Classy was topping out at 1254 mhz regardless of voltage. I sent it back because of fan noise.
Click to expand...

Why don't you post some 3D Mark 11,Valley runs to prove your point buddy ,..and I post mine as far as I know eVGA have all the $ and resources.
EDIT this wrong place to talk smack about Classy


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The Galaxy 780 HOF uses hand picked chips for better OC.
> 
> The 780 Classy uses a similar method but not as stringent as HOF.
> 
> My first Classy was topping out at 1254 mhz regardless of voltage. I sent it back because of fan noise.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Why don't you post some 3D Mark 11,Valley runs to prove your point buddy ,..and I post mine as far as I know eVGA have all the $ and resources.
> EDIT this wrong place to talk smack about Classy


That ^ , & every manufacturer bins chips to the advertised clocks. Galaxy does not hand pick chips for better OC, they do it the same as every other company.


----------



## coolhandluke41

what mem IC is HOF using this days anyway ,it seems like most company's moving toward Hynix


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Personally, I'd roll back even further. I used 331.65 but was having some weird issues, so others suggested I go back to 326.80 as it worked well for them. I uninstalled 331.65, used Guru3D Driver Sweeper, and installed 326.80 and life is wonderful.
> 
> You may want to give that a shot.




Sigh..Still hard locking with BF4


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That ^ , & every manufacturer bins chips to the advertised clocks. Galaxy does not hand pick chips for better OC, they do it the same as every other company.


A Galaxy rep on OCN have previously stated that the HOF's are BINNED (not tiered, BINNED). Classy's are tiered, Lightnings are tiered, Asus Mat Plats are tiered, HOFs are binned. Please, don't make me go back 3 months and find the Galaxy rep quote; I know what I read and what he meant.

Edit: stuff it. found the quote anyway:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galaxy*
> 
> I'll try and answer the questions aimed my way over the past 24 hours:
> 
> First, My card was air cooled. I always test all of our cards as they come from the box off the shelf. I rarely take screenshots of my overclocks, mainly because I really just test for my own reference and curiosity. Also my own results are rarely as impressive as reviewers' and other folks on the forums anyway.
> 
> 2nd, 1.2v is the official maximum voltage allowed by NVIDIA and their API. This is what XT+ read when I tested, and since I'm no engineer I have to take its word for it. I've no reason not to trust the software reading, but we have included voltage read points on the PCB for those who want the highest possible accuracy in these measurements.
> 
> *And yes, as stated in the posts above, we are cherry picking chips like a boss on all HOF edition cards.*


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> A Galaxy rep on OCN have previously stated that the HOF's are BINNED (not tiered, BINNED). Classy's are tiered, Lightnings are tiered, Asus Mat Plats are tiered, HOFs are binned. Please, don't make me go back 3 months and find the Galaxy rep quote; I know what I read and what he meant.


Marketing.
If they were really that well binned, you would see galaxy cards doing better than other cards, & yet they don't.
Look at results, maybe Galaxy does hand pick & specially bin, but their process is pretty much equal to the tiered process the other manufacturer's use.

So they can say specially binned instead of tiered all they want, I'll believe it when I see Galaxy cards overclocking better than average, & so far there is no evidence of it.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That ^ , & every manufacturer bins chips to the advertised clocks. Galaxy does not hand pick chips for better OC, they do it the same as every other company.
> 
> 
> 
> A Galaxy rep on OCN have previously stated that the HOF's are BINNED (not tiered, BINNED). Classy's are tiered, Lightnings are tiered, Asus Mat Plats are tiered, HOFs are binned. Please, don't make me go back 3 months and find the Galaxy rep quote; I know what I read and what he meant.
Click to expand...

any none ref. or above ref. cards are binned to some extend you still bound by a luck of the draw to get a really good card or they all would be the best 780's have to offer ...are they ???,just because some Galaxy rep said something it doesn't mean poop ,there was another MSI rep talking all this and that ..wonder what happen to him now ..lol

EDIT; ^^^ "marketing "


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Marketing.
> If they were really that well binned, you would see galaxy cards doing better than other cards, & yet they don't.
> Look at results, maybe Galaxy does hand pick & specially bin, but their process is pretty much equal to the tiered process the other manufacturer's use.
> 
> *So they can say specially binned instead of tiered all they want, I'll believe it when I see Galaxy cards overclocking better than average, & so far there is no evidence of it.*


You'd actually argue that HOF edition cards (not ALL galaxy cards, only HOF editions) dont OC higher than the average 770 or 780? I mean, I can't find evidence of it - how could you - but to simply state it can't be so because there's no metric to measure it... c'mon.

---

coolhandluck41 - there's a difference between tiering and binning

people really? a rep from a company knows he/she is accountable to the largest enthusiast forum on the interwebz, yet you think he/she would throw something like "we hand pick chips for HOF cards" into the forums without thinking about a backlash if he was lying?


----------



## georgekitieas

Hey guys,

Can someone please explain me how i would use the over voltage software tool?Am planning on buying a classy to water-cool it and i want to know i will be able to over volt it and how far i could reach with water
And will the gbu be able to down clock or it will be using a high volt and a certain frequency all the time? Is the boost clock 2.0 function if you over volt using the software tool?
Thanks


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *georgekitieas*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Can someone please explain me how i would use the over voltage software tool?Am planning on buying a classy to water-cool it and i want to know i will be able to over volt it and how far i could reach with water
> 
> Thanks


Move the sliders and hit apply.


----------



## georgekitieas

Does the gnu boost 2.0 work while using that tool? How high will i be able to push the volts using only that tool?


----------



## coolhandluke41

@fleetfeather,..read my post again and again ..no one is lying bro ,if you got something to prove then there are some threads to do it (basically" put your money where your mouth is " )


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *georgekitieas*
> 
> Does the gnu boost 2.0 work while using that tool? How high will i be able to push the volts using only that tool?


I don't know if GPU Boost 2.0 will scale with the higher voltage. And how far it OCs depends on your chip. They are all different. Luck of the draw.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> You'd actually argue that HOF edition cards (not ALL galaxy cards, only HOF editions) dont OC higher than the average 770 or 780? I mean, I can't find evidence of it. How could you? But to simply state it can't be so because there's no metric to measure it... c'mon.
> 
> ---
> 
> coolhandluck41 - there's a difference between tiering and marketing.
> 
> people really? a rep from a company knows he/she is accountable to the largest enthusiast forum on the interwebz, yet you think he/she would throw something like "we hand pick chips for HOF cards" into the forums without thinking about a backlash if he was lying?


HOF edition cards can overclock better than reference, they have the non-reference PCB same as the other non-ref cards like Classified & Lightning.
But then the specially binned chips should do better than the tiered chips of the classy & lightning right? Yet they don't, they may well be as capable of taking world records, but they aren't ahead of the classies & lightnings in the ranks.
http://www.hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/geforce_gtx_780/
You can check the ranks of high scores for each benchmark, there are Galaxy cards up there, but obviously they aren't the best binned chips or Galaxy would take all the top spots. Getting a great gpu still involves luck in getting a good chip, Galaxy does not have a better chance at it than with any other card.

The rep isn't necessarily lying, marketing stretches the truth a bit though. I like MSI Lightnings, but not because they have 'military grade components'. They say it all the time, yet are the components more special than on the other non-reference cards? I would say no, although I've never tried shooting one to see if the components are bulletproof, I wouldn't count on it







.

Marketing is marketing, they all do their best to make the products look better than the competition. The proof is in the results that the people using them get.


----------



## georgekitieas

i mean if i use that tool and over volt will the gnu use that voltage all the time and that high core frequency ?


----------



## jameyscott

On a side note, did Galaxy ever fiz the issue of their HOF cards catching on fire?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @fleetfeather,..read my post again and again ..no one is lying bro ,if you got something to prove then there are some threads to do it (basically" put your money where your mouth is " )


I read what you posted again and again. It seems I missed a key point;

- That "MSI rep" (MSIalex) is still an employee. The only thing he has copped flak from the OCN community about is regarding the quality of some of the pcb components used in some gpu's a few generations back. And yes, his thread explaining the tiering process at MSI is not the same as cherry picking.

Look, I know I've come to a EVGA Classified thread explaining the very real possibility that some other manufacturer is offering a higher chance of better overclocking than your own chances are/were as a Classified owner. Obviously, everyones first reaction is to defend their brand. You can take the quote I gave from the Galaxy rep any way you want; believe it, ignore it, argue it, hate it. All I'm doing is trying to provide content which can support a claim - a claim which was much easier to refute before I linked my post.

For the record, I'm waiting for the 780TI Classy to launch. I am by no means a EVGA hater.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> On a side note, did Galaxy ever fiz the issue of their HOF cards catching on fire?


I don't think so; it was a pcb design issue with the power phases IIRC. It would've required a new revision/design


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I read what you posted again and again. It seems I missed a key point;
> 
> - That "MSI rep" (MSIalex) is still an employee. The only thing he has copped flak from the OCN community about is regarding the quality of some of the pcb components used in some gpu's a few generations back. And yes, his thread explaining the tiering process at MSI is not the same as cherry picking.
> 
> Look, I know I've come to a EVGA Classified thread explaining the very real possibility that some other manufacturer is offering a higher chance of better overclocking than your own chances are/were as a Classified owner. Obviously, everyones first reaction is to defend their brand. You can take the quote I gave from the Galaxy rep any way you want; believe it, ignore it, argue it, hate it. All I'm doing is trying to provide content which can support a claim - a claim which was much easier to refute before I linked my post.
> 
> For the record, I'm waiting for the 780TI Classy to launch. I am by no means a EVGA hater.
> I don't think so; it was a pcb design issue with the power phases IIRC. It would've required a new revision/design


My main point is that all companies try to claim that their product is the best, whether it is or not. It is kind of lying, but we all know how marketing works.
I'm an MSI Lightning fan but have no problem saying the Classified came out on top this time with the 780, they are doing better on average than MSI, Galaxy, Asus, etc.

I don't work at Galaxy so can't actually say they aren't hand binned, but looking at results I can say that hand binned or not, they aren't doing better than average & buying a Galaxy card will not improve chances of getting a higher overclock.


----------



## Killer344

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> On a side note, did Galaxy ever fiz the issue of their HOF cards catching on fire?


Nop, mine died after a driver change. The bios got corrupted,


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> HOF edition cards can overclock better than reference, they have the non-reference PCB same as the other non-ref cards like Classified & Lightning.
> But then the specially binned chips should do better than the tiered chips of the classy & lightning right? Yet they don't, they may well be as capable of taking world records, but they aren't ahead of the classies & lightnings in the ranks.
> http://www.hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/geforce_gtx_780/
> You can check the ranks of high scores for each benchmark, there are Galaxy cards up there, but obviously they aren't the best binned chips or Galaxy would take all the top spots. Getting a great gpu still involves luck in getting a good chip, Galaxy does not have a better chance at it than with any other card.
> 
> The rep isn't necessarily lying, marketing stretches the truth a bit though. I like MSI Lightnings, but not because they have 'military grade components'. They say it all the time, yet are the components more special than on the other non-reference cards? I would say no, although I've never tried shooting one to see if the components are bulletproof, I wouldn't count on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Marketing is marketing, they all do their best to make the products look better than the competition. The proof is in the results that the people using them get.


The cherry picked chips should do, on average, better than top-tiered chips yeah. To be higher in the ranks would be the logical conclusion, and as you stated that's simply not the case, but I would dare suggest that more HOF's as a % would appear around the top of the ranks than Classies or Lightning (to test this theory, I'd have to know the populations of each sku type, their ownership, the quotas of them made, etc. etc.).

A good chip always involves some chance, I completely understand that. Hell, even a cherry picked chip will have some probability of not clocking any higher than what the clocks were tested at for the picking process.

Marketers gon' market, for sure. You can read it any way you like, but I think theres a huge difference between acknowledging a specific request for information on the forums, and throwing around marketing material for the mass-market. There's still limits to what marketers can get away with (sugar-coating a item vs lying about an item)

E: I think this reply covers everything in your latest reply too. Sorry, getting slack


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Why don't you post some 3D Mark 11,Valley runs to prove your point buddy ,..and I post mine as far as I know eVGA have all the $ and resources.
> EDIT this wrong place to talk smack about Classy


Exactly who are you talking to???


----------



## Killer344

For reference, my previous HOF did 1267/6500 at 1.212v, my current classy 1280/7200 1.212v







. FC3 stable.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Why don't you post some 3D Mark 11,Valley runs to prove your point buddy ,..and I post mine as far as I know eVGA have all the $ and resources
> EDIT this wrong place to talk smack about Classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly who are you talking to???
Click to expand...

you start it all this mess so I'm talking to you ,you claiming that all HOF 780 are hand picked without proving anything ,if you going to make such a statement I would like to see what this is based on ...evidence


----------



## alancsalt

I don't own any of these, but:

Top scoring 780 in our Top 30 3DMark11 thread is EVGA
Second best 780 is EVGA
Third best is 780 EVGA
Fourth best 780 identified as NVIDIA by futuremark, but looking at drdreey's rig, it's an EVGA
Fifth best 780 is EVGA
Sixth best 780 is EVGA
Seventh best 780 is EVGA
Eighth best is EVGA
Ninth best identified as NVIDIA by Futuremark, but looking at Scorpion49's rig, it's unidentified..searching back through his posts I find http://www.overclock.net/t/1433750/gtx-780-550ti-9800gt-4890#post_20974296 , an Asus DCII

Now we are all entitled to our opinions, but repeating them over and over doesn't prove anything. (Mind, that's only my _opinion_.)


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> you start it all this mess so I'm talking to you ,you claiming that all HOF 780 are hand picked without proving anything ,if you going to make such a statement I would like to see what this is based on ...


Mess? Seriously?

I don't know where you came up with this smack talking done about the Classy because there was none to be found here. The fact of the matter is that the Classy is the best 780 that can be bought period and it's running in my rig while the HOF sits in a plastic bag watching.

Oh and you asked for proof to back up what I said. This is just one on many claims that verifies it not to mention the Galaxy rep on here.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/08/14/galaxy_geforce_gtx_780_hof_edition_review#.Un_7ovnryNk
Quote:


> If you aren't familiar with GALAXY's Hall of Fame Series, know that this series of video card is stacked upon the GALAXY's GC series of video cards. HOF video cards from GALAXY are custom designed with the best components and technology with one simple objective: to break records. *GPUs are hand picked* for the HOF Series to allow higher clock speeds and higher overclocks. The HOF Series also boasts being the fastest air-cooled video cards of each particular GPU. In addition, some HOF Series video cards offer special features, and the GTX 780 HOF does offer a special feature we will talk about below.


The 780 Classified is still better than the HOF in every way.


----------



## Tbolo

can anyone answer my question about my second card keeping stock clocks/ voltage while the first takes the OC? Curious if anyone else has seen this and has a fix?


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The cherry picked chips should do, on average, better than top-tiered chips yeah. To be higher in the ranks would be the logical conclusion, and as you stated that's simply not the case, *but I would dare suggest that more HOF's as a % would appear around the top of the ranks than Classies or Lightning* (to test this theory, I'd have to know the populations of each sku type, their ownership, the quotas of them made, etc. etc.).
Click to expand...

Well, proof is in the pudding and I have not seen many top benchmark scores from reference or non-reference HOF's in this forum, or for that matter at benchmark sites in general. The only time I did see a high score for a HOF was when it was using LN2 for cooling. But general consensus seems to place the HOF as an "above average performer" when using air or water cooling, but not really as consistent a top benchmark performer as a Lightning or Classy.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> can anyone answer my question about my second card keeping stock clocks/ voltage while the first takes the OC? Curious if anyone else has seen this and has a fix?


Wish I could help dude but I've never use SLI myself.

Besides, I'm too busy getting attacked by other Classy owners for mentioning another card.


----------



## Arizonian

It looks like this bears reminding to non-Classified owners.

Please contribute positively in the EVGA Classified Owners Club thread in being helpful to them. There are many other place on OCN for discussions that can take place for just about anything so let's allow these owners one place they can freely discuss their cards without outside members stirring up the owners here.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> can anyone answer my question about my second card keeping stock clocks/ voltage while the first takes the OC? Curious if anyone else has seen this and has a fix?


You have to set voltages individually for each card. For the volts there should be the PrecisionX option for each card (Select GPU) and set whatever voltage you want.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Well, proof is in the pudding and I have not seen many top benchmark scores from reference or non-reference HOF's in this forum, or for that matter at benchmark sites in general. The only time I did see a high score for a HOF was when it was using LN2 for cooling. But general consensus seems to place the HOF as an "slightly average performer" when using air or water cooling, but not really as consistent a top benchmark performer as a Lightning or Classy.


The 780 HOF doesn't currently have any water blocks that I'm aware of. EK is supposed to be working on one.

The cooler setup for the HOF is nowhere near as good as the Classy. It would probably be comparable to the normal ACX unit though.

The HOF uses Elpida memory.

The HOF uses a different voltage controller than most other 780. There is a hack that allows 1.3v for it but it overwhelms the cooler easily.

All that aside, my current Classy outperforms my HOF easily. The GK110 vs Hawaii thread has a ton of my benches and none are from the HOF.

(Note: please nobody attack me for my opinions on the HOF. The Classy is my choice of card over all others.)


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> It looks like this bears reminding to non-Classified owners.
> 
> Please contribute positively in the EVGA Classified Owners Club thread in being helpful to them. There are many other place on OCN for discussions that can take place for just about anything so let's allow these owners one place they can freely discuss their cards without outside members stirring up the owners here.


Ahh this is all my bad. I never came here to stir people up or derail a owners club thread.

To all that have posted in response to me, thanks for taking the time to present a well thought out and calm response, hopefully I haven't ruffled any feathers as a potential future member of this club









I had a few things I wanted to comment on but it's best that I just let this discussion die I think.

Cheers all


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Ahh this is all my bad. I never came here to stir people up or derail a owners club thread.
> 
> To all that have posted in response to me, thanks for taking the time to present a well thought out and calm response, hopefully I haven't ruffled any feathers as a potential future member of this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a few things I wanted to comment on but it's best that I just let this discussion die I think.
> 
> Cheers all


Discussion is OK as long as it doesn't derail & everyone is civil, although discussion of different brands should probably be in the general 780 owner's thread more than the Classified specific thread.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Discussion is OK as long as it doesn't derail & everyone is civil, although discussion of different brands should probably be in the general 780 owner's thread more than the Classified specific thread.


To be fair, Fleetfeather responded to how the Classy is picked vs another 780 card. IMO, this is good and valid information for Classy owners.

Everyone was having a civil discussion until I was personally attacked for "smack talking" the Classy when nothing of the sort happened.

To have to stop a discussion because one certain member somehow is insulted and attacks others for mentioning another card undermines why we are here. And that is to learn.


----------



## mcg75

Back to other stuff. Just posted this in the GK110 bench off thread.



Took second place in Heaven away from the red team on that one.









I'm in trouble if he finds more though, I think I'm tapped out.

Classy at 1385 mhz / 7400 mhz

On air.


----------



## georgekitieas

Guys when you use over volt tool are the voltages always stay up high ?


----------



## jameyscott

Yes, it stays at what you put it at.


----------



## georgekitieas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yes, it stays at what you put it at.


Doesn't this reduce the lifespan of the gpu even if its water-cooled?? Or the temps only matter?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *georgekitieas*
> 
> Guys when you use over volt tool are the voltages always stay up high ?


The overvolt tool build into Precision will send voltage back to normal when you hit reset.

The Classy overvolt tool, seperate from Precision, will not release control of voltage until you shut down the computer. A reboot only doesn't work.


----------



## georgekitieas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The overvolt tool build into Precision will send voltage back to normal when you hit reset.
> 
> The Classy overvolt tool, seperate from Precision, will not release control of voltage until you shut down the computer. A reboot only doesn't work.


Yes but when the gbu is not in use it under volt automatically and the card down clocks as well. Does this stay the same with Overvolt tool of classy?

So i have to manually set the voltages every time i switch on my PC to get the voltages up?

Take that into consideration. Would you buy 780 classy and water-cool it and over volt it through the over volt tool( i want the card to be used at least 3 hours per day) or buy a stock 780ti ??


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *georgekitieas*
> 
> So i have to manually set the voltages every time i switch on my PC to get the voltages up?
> 
> Take that into consideration. Would you buy 780 classy and water-cool it and over volt it through the over volt tool( i want the card to be used at least 3 hours per day) or buy a stock 780ti ??


Yes. If you want anything above stock volts, you have to set them manually. But that takes literally 3 seconds to do.

The 780 Classified will have no issues matching a 780 ti when the Classy is on water. The Ti will have to do 1200 mhz to match a 1400 mhz Classy.


----------



## georgekitieas

But will the 1.3> volts hurt the gpu? I mean i don't want my card to last for 6 months P
And i will use the card for everyday use and gaming...

Sorry keep asking but its too much money to spend without proper thought


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *georgekitieas*
> 
> But will the 1.3> volts hurt the gpu? I mean i don't want my card to last for 6 months P
> And i will use the card for everyday use and gaming...
> 
> Sorry keep asking but its too much money to spend without proper thought


I wish I could answer that with 100% certainty George but I can't.

But if you have an issue, you can slap the air cooler back on the card and get warranty from EVGA for 3 years no problem.


----------



## georgekitieas

will not be void mate if i over volt their card P lol


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *georgekitieas*
> 
> will not be void mate if i over volt their card P lol


This card was built for overclocking up until recently they sold a tool that allowed you to push up to 1.5v on the core. Due to production costs, they will no longer be making it though. So, in short, no it will not void your warranty to overvolt this card.


----------



## georgekitieas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> This card was built for overclocking up until recently they sold a tool that allowed you to push up to 1.5v on the core. Due to production costs, they will no longer be making it though. So, in short, no it will not void your warranty to overvolt this card.


Hmm thats great... so i will get a classy then... I hope it over clocks well


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *georgekitieas*
> 
> will not be void mate if i over volt their card P lol


No, evga sells a tool that allows you to send voltage up to 1.5v actually.

But the normal software tool allows 1.35 and I can't see you needing more than that.


----------



## szeged

anyone know where we can get an evbot now? i need a new one before the 780ti classy drops :x


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> No, evga sells a tool that allows you to send voltage up to 1.5v actually.
> 
> But the normal software tool allows 1.35 and I can't see you needing more than that.


No any more Evbot are discontinued.


----------



## mphfrom77

I have a few questions, and I am new to this. I have a 780 classified.

So for the Classified Software Overvoltage Tool, I show 3 different things I can change. Which bar(s) do I change?

Also is that tool from EVGA, or did it come from somewhere else?

So please advise me if I am wrong in the steps I need to take to do my first overclock on my 780 Classified:

1- flip the switch on the card to the secondary bios

2- change the voltage (using the classified software overvoltage tool) to 1.212... (once I do that, do I not need to change the overvoltage in Precision X?)

3- go into Precision X and change my gpu offset and try to get it to 1254 (though I am not sure if I should add based off of the boost clock or the default clock...any advice there?)

4- via Precision X change my memory offset (though I'm not sure what I should try to change it to...purchased 8/30...guessing Elpida...any advice here? One guy suggested starting a +50 and increasing by +25 steps and testing...with most Elpida guys only hitting +200-+300 on memory offset)

5- verify some things with GPU-Z?

6- do some testing like in Heaven benchmark, and in game like BF4?

Do I need to shutdown my pc at any point for the changes to take affect?

Thanks for any input guys.


----------



## mphfrom77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I got my *EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Classified* yesterday and today I decided to overclock it some (I have both stock BIOSes but using the second BIOS that has 115% power limit). Here's where I'm at completely stable:
> 
> 
> 
> That's *1215 MHz* on GPU and *6696 MHz* on VRAM. This produces absolutely no artifacts on any application but a bit more will so this is what I seem to be able to achieve with the *+63 mV* voltage boost allowed by *EVGA PrecisionX*. I guess this is where EVGA's *Classified* overvoltage tool comes in, no?
> What kind of voltage is safe for 24/7 use on there? I still have lots and lots of power limit (peak is about 74% at the moment) and temperature limit (peak is about 61°C at the moment) to play with so it feels like a shame to leave my card where it is now.


So I shutdown my pc and switched over to the 2nd bios. After starting it back up Pecision X didn't allow me to raise my power target to 115%. I restarted the pc and then it did allow me to raise the power target curve to 115%. But I am still stuck with the normal overvoltage increments of +13, +25 or +38. I'm guessing it should allow a higher multiplier based off the guys picture from above where here can go up to +63? What can I do to fix this?

Thanks.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> anyone know where we can get an evbot now? i need a new one before the 780ti classy drops :x


check with BLT, they might have some still

Edit: You wouldn't believe it. Someone just listed a EVBot on the Australian equiv of Craigslist 2 hours ago. All over that badboy like hair on soap!


----------



## Ovrclck

Just an update guys on my classy. I removed the EK block and placed the stock cooler on. I installed my card on my bro's pc and it started doing the same thing.







Let's hope that my replacement comes with sammy chips


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> I have a few questions, and I am new to this. I have a 780 classified.
> 
> So for the Classified Software Overvoltage Tool, I show 3 different things I can change. Which bar(s) do I change?
> 
> Also is that tool from EVGA, or did it come from somewhere else?
> 
> So please advise me if I am wrong in the steps I need to take to do my first overclock on my 780 Classified:
> 
> 1- flip the switch on the card to the secondary bios
> 
> 2- change the voltage (using the classified software overvoltage tool) to 1.212... (once I do that, do I not need to change the overvoltage in Precision X?)
> 
> 3- go into Precision X and change my gpu offset and try to get it to 1254 (though I am not sure if I should add based off of the boost clock or the default clock...any advice there?)
> 
> 4- via Precision X change my memory offset (though I'm not sure what I should try to change it to...purchased 8/30...guessing Elpida...any advice here? One guy suggested starting a +50 and increasing by +25 steps and testing...with most Elpida guys only hitting +200-+300 on memory offset)
> 
> 5- verify some things with GPU-Z?
> 
> 6- do some testing like in Heaven benchmark, and in game like BF4?
> 
> Do I need to shutdown my pc at any point for the changes to take affect?
> 
> Thanks for any input guys.


I would not start out by using the over volt tool.

I would start by firing up the card and opening gpu-z and press the stress test button to see what the out of the box frequency is. Usually 1137-1150-1163 from what I've seen.

Then switch the bios and using precision to set your voltage to the normal max of 1.20 or 1.212v.

I would start by adding 94 mhz to the core clock. Chances are you'll be at 1241-1254 mhz and stable.

Add in 13 mhz each time and retest with Valley. Watch Valley closely for black artifacts.

When you start seeing artifacts in Valley, back off about 26 mhz and you will be stable in a lot of games.

At this point, you can start using the overvolt tool to add in more than 1.212v and test accordingly.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Discussion is OK as long as it doesn't derail & everyone is civil, although discussion of different brands should probably be in the general 780 owner's thread more than the Classified specific thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, Fleetfeather responded to how the Classy is picked vs another 780 card. IMO, this is good and valid information for Classy owners.
> 
> Everyone was having a civil discussion until I was personally attacked for "smack talking" the Classy when nothing of the sort happened.
> 
> To have to stop a discussion because one certain member somehow is insulted and attacks others for mentioning another card undermines why we are here. And that is to learn.
Click to expand...

I apologize if I offended you buddy ,sorry


----------



## jameyscott

Hugs for everyone.


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## mphfrom77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I would not start out by using the over volt tool.
> 
> I would start by firing up the card and opening gpu-z and press the stress test button to see what the out of the box frequency is. Usually 1137-1150-1163 from what I've seen.
> 
> Then switch the bios and using precision to set your voltage to the normal max of 1.20 or 1.212v.
> 
> I would start by adding 94 mhz to the core clock. Chances are you'll be at 1241-1254 mhz and stable.
> 
> Add in 13 mhz each time and retest with Valley. Watch Valley closely for black artifacts.
> 
> When you start seeing artifacts in Valley, back off about 26 mhz and you will be stable in a lot of games.
> 
> At this point, you can start using the overvolt tool to add in more than 1.212v and test accordingly.


I'm sorry I don't see the stress test button when I open gpu-z? I can't find what you you are talking about?

Also the max I can change my overvoltage to is +38, but I don't see where anything actually changes. Is that something I will only see when I stress test?

I downloaded the free version heaven the other day, but I will go look for valley. I was a little confused on what settings I am supposed to use when testing in heaven. Any suggestions on what settings I should select when using these things?

I appreciate your help.

Apparently responded to me is not something people like to do lately. Feel like I have the plague or something.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> I'm sorry I don't see the stress test button when I open gpu-z? I can't find what you you are talking about?
> 
> Also the max I can change my overvoltage to is +38, but I don't see where anything actually changes. Is that something I will only see when I stress test?
> 
> I downloaded the free version heaven the other day, but I will go look for valley. I was a little confused on what settings I am supposed to use when testing in heaven. Any suggestions on what settings I should select when using these things?
> 
> I appreciate your help.
> 
> Apparently responded to me is not something people like to do lately. Feel like I have the plague or something.


Stress test is the question mark on the right hand side of the app.

Hit the question mark and it opens another window with the stress test. Hit the stress test button and then click on the sensors tab in the first gpu-z window.



Mine reads 1111 mhz because I'm running Sky's bios. Yours will be higher.


----------



## mphfrom77

Okay I am seeing the gpu-z test run now. Does it eventually stop an display the yellow stats that are in your pictures?

When monitoring the gpu-z sensor page while on the secondary bios of my 780 classified with everything at default settings I show:

gpu core clock 1123.5
gpu memory clock 1502.3
gpu temp 52.0
...
VDDC 0.984
12V 12.19V

While at the same time Precision X shows (like I said with everything at default):

gpu clock 1123
voltage 1161

By the way I tried running Heaven with everything stock on my gpu (except having it on the secondary bios) and it doesn't work. It immediately goes to black screen for some reason. For Heaven I set it up like this:

Preset : Custom
API : DirectX11
Quality : High
Tessellation : Normal
Stereo 3D : Disabled
Multi-monitor : Disabled
Anti-aliasing : x4
Full Screen : check
Resolution : 1920x1080 (which is what my screen is)

Can't seem to get it to work.

By the way I have been playing BF4 fine all week, and have been getting like 85-105 frames, using the primary bios and everything at default.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> check with BLT, they might have some still
> 
> Edit: You wouldn't believe it. Someone just listed a EVBot on the Australian equiv of Craigslist 2 hours ago. All over that badboy like hair on soap!


i wish i could find one here in the states =\

well if anyone decides they dont need their evbot anymore, hit me up i got $$$


----------



## jameyscott

I can't find one in the states either. At first I was like 1.35v is enough for me. Then I put the slider up to 1.35 on both cards and saw my temps underwater and decided I needed an evbot. XD


----------



## Thorteris

What jobs do some of you people have to be able to buy all of these cards every time a new one comes out? Or all rich?


----------



## mphfrom77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Stress test is the question mark on the right hand side of the app.
> 
> Hit the question mark and it opens another window with the stress test. Hit the stress test button and then click on the sensors tab in the first gpu-z window.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine reads 1111 mhz because I'm running Sky's bios. Yours will be higher.


Ah, I'm just not having any luck with this and I couldn't be more confused.

Your overvoltage tab shows that you can go up to 1212, while mine only gives me an option to change to 3 different options, and another guy has different numbers than both of us. Maybe we just have different versions of Precision X.

When I go to the 2nd bios, take the power target curve to 115% and raise the voltage up as high as I can in Precision X, I can not get through the gpu-z stress test. It stops working. If I leave everything at default, on the 2nd bios, it can do it just fine. So I'm really not sure why everybody else seems to be able to raise their voltage right up, but I can not. Maybe that is not the case? IDK

Also, I really don't know why I can't run Heaven with everything at default. I'll try to download Valley and see if that is any different. I'm definitely getting frustrated though as I have spent several hours the past few nights just trying to research what I am supposed to do, and I really haven't made any headway. And then the first changes I make don't pan out.


----------



## mphfrom77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> What jobs do some of you people have to be able to buy all of these cards every time a new one comes out? Or all rich?


This is my first gpu ever.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> What jobs do some of you people have to be able to buy all of these cards every time a new one comes out? Or all rich?


My PC/tech purchases are funded by being extremely thrifty with my weekly food budget, not going out drinking/clubbing anymore (there's only so many times you can- actually this isn't PG rated), and volunteering for university research studies ($20 for 30mins of your time. do it twice a day every weekday, that's $200 per week)

I don't have a job, yet I still manage. Just gotta ask yourself "is it worth the effort?"


----------



## alancsalt

@fleetfeather Off-Topic I know, but what is your sig meant to be?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> @fleetfeather Off-Topic I know, but what is your sig meant to be?


Proxactual is a alias i use for gaming, below it is some gibberish characters attempting to represent Matrix coding (it's a work in progress, ill get it finished properly soon)


Spoiler: How it appears on my screen


----------



## mphfrom77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> Also, I really don't know why I can't run Heaven with everything at default. I'll try to download Valley and see if that is any different. I'm definitely getting frustrated though as I have spent several hours the past few nights just trying to research what I am supposed to do, and I really haven't made any headway. And then the first changes I make don't pan out.


I might have made a little bit of headway. I flip my bios switch back to the first/primary bios. IDK, I feel like that Classified Software Overvoltage Tool may have been messing with my settings, but I'm not sure. That tool is confusing. I open it to see what setting it is at, and it seems to follow right along with precision X I guess. I hit default a couple times, but then I felt that shutting down my pc was the only way to get it to stop intruding...but idk.

Once I shut down my pc to hopefully clear the classified overvoltage too, and then had my card on primary bios and had everything on default, finally...finally I was able to run Valley.

Also, Shadowplay was trying to run while doing this and I eventually turned that off as well.

So with that Valley benchmark gave me this:

FPS:114.2
Score:4778
Min FPS:28.4
Max FPS:203.7

Platform:Windows 8 (build 9200) 64bit
CPU model: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (3500MHz) x4
GPU model:Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600 10.18.10.3316/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 9.18.13.3165 (3072MB) x1

Render: Direct3D11
Mode: 1920x1080 fullscreen

Preset
Custom
Quality
High

That is with anti-aliasing off, and on high.

My gpu clock was at 1123, and my voltage was at 1161.

Using the same settings for my gpu and precision x, but changing settings in Valley to Ultra for Quality, and turning on Anti-aliasing to 4x I got:

Render: Direct3D11
Mode:1920x1080 4xAA fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
Ultra

FPS: 81.5
Score: 3411
Min FPS: 23.6
Max FPS: 163.2

I'll update when I try to up the gpu settings.


----------



## mphfrom77

Like I said, after shutting off Shadow Play, and hopefully disabling that Classified Overvoltage Software Tool, I was able to run make some headway.

I flipped the switch to the 2nd bios. In Precision X I put the power target at 115%, set overvoltage to +38 (my max) and I was able to run Valley and the gpu-z stress test. During those tests, and with only changing the power target and overvoltage my gpu clock went up to 1149 for both Precision X and GPU-Z.

My voltage showed in Precision X as 1200, but *I am a little confused as to which category I should verify that with for gpu-z. Is is VDDC, or 12V?* (During these tests VDDC is at 1.172 and 12V is at 12.09-12.14.)

Render: Direct3D11
Mode: 1920x1080 4xAA fullscreen
Preset:Custom
Quality: Ultra

FPS:83.5
Score:3495
Min FPS:34.1
Max FPS:169.9

or in 1920x1080 Extreme HD with 8xAA fullscreen I get

FPS:67.1
Score:2806
Min FPS:30.1
Max FPS:128.4

Adding +94 to the gpu offset in Precision X my gpu clock shows 1241 both in Precision and the sensors page of gpu-z.

Valley score goes to (with the same Extreme HD settings just above):

FPS: 69.9
Score: 2923
Min FPS: 23.4
Max FPS: 134.8


----------



## Angrychair

card 1
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/nbkav/
card 2
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9k2f7/


----------



## jameyscott

My poor classies are begging for more voltage. =/ I'm maxed out on all the sliders with the classified tool and Am hitting 1358Mhz with +700 on the mem. I'm fairly happy, although I was hoping for 1400. That's with Extreme HD Valley. On Heaven extreme I can hit 1397.... So close. My temps don't even go above 40C with these EK blocks, so I've got quite a bit more headroom to work with.


----------



## mphfrom77

I hit a ceiling at +94 on gpu clock and +200 on the memory offset with Valley Extreme HD. I made it through Valley HD a couple times with those but then it started crashing. Without touching the mem offset could not get to 1254MHz, only 1241MHz. I have been falling ever since though, and fast.

Trying to play BF4 and I keep crashing. Never had this happen before with my card when it was all stock. I just crashed at +81 on gpu, and +75 on mem. I'm not sure what I should lower first. Mem or gpu offset? Guess I'll try with +68 on the gpu and +75 on mem???

Any suggestions? Is mine a dog? Some of these numbers people are throwing around with the stock cooler, yet I can't play BF4 with +81gpu / +75mem.

Any advice would still be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## jameyscott

You need to work on core and the memory. Don't play with both at the same time. Have you put the card on the LN2 switch and have you pushed your volts up to 1.21 with the built in voltage tool in PrecisionX?


----------



## mphfrom77

Yeah, I went step by step. Been doing this all night trying to figure this out for the first time. Thought I was doing okay while testing Valley, but then things went south when I tested by playing BF4. Here is the basic run down of my previous posts with the main points in bold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> I might have made a little bit of headway. *I flipped my bios switch back to the first/primary bios.* IDK, I feel like that Classified Software Overvoltage Tool may have been messing with my settings, but I'm not sure. That tool is confusing. I open it to see what setting it is at, and it seems to follow right along with precision X I guess. I hit default a couple times, but then I felt that shutting down my pc was the only way to get it to stop intruding...but idk.
> 
> Once I shut down my pc to hopefully clear the classified overvoltage too, and then had my card on primary bios and had everything on default, finally...finally I was able to run Valley.
> 
> Also, Shadowplay was trying to run while doing this and I eventually turned that off as well.
> 
> *So with that Valley benchmark gave me this:*
> 
> FPS:114.2
> Score:4778
> Min FPS:28.4
> Max FPS:203.7
> 
> Platform:Windows 8 (build 9200) 64bit
> CPU model:Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (3500MHz) x4
> GPU model:Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600 10.18.10.3316/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 9.18.13.3165 (3072MB) x1
> 
> Renderirect3D11
> Mode: 1920x1080 fullscreen
> 
> Preset
> Custom
> Quality
> High
> 
> That is with anti-aliasing off, and on high.
> 
> *My gpu clock was at 1123, and my voltage was at 1161.*
> 
> Using the same settings for my gpu and precision x, but changing settings in Valley to Ultra for Quality, and turning on Anti-aliasing to 4x I got:
> 
> Renderirect3D11
> Mode:1920x1080 4xAA fullscreen
> Preset
> Custom
> Quality
> Ultra
> 
> FPS: 81.5
> Score: 3411
> Min FPS: 23.6
> Max FPS: 163.2
> 
> I'll update when I try to up the gpu settings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> Like I said, after shutting off Shadow Play, and hopefully disabling that Classified Overvoltage Software Tool, I was able to run make some headway.
> 
> *I flipped the switch to the 2nd bios. In Precision X I put the power target at 115%, set overvoltage to +38 (my max) and I was able to run Valley and the gpu-z stress test. During those tests, and with only changing the power target and overvoltage my gpu clock went up to 1149 for both Precision X and GPU-Z.*
> 
> My voltage showed in Precision X as 1200, but *I am a little confused as to which category I should verify that with for gpu-z. Is is VDDC, or 12V?* (During these tests VDDC is at 1.172 and 12V is at 12.09-12.14.)
> 
> Render: Direct3D11
> Mode: 1920x1080 4xAA fullscreen
> Preset:Custom
> Quality: Ultra
> 
> FPS:83.5
> Score:3495
> Min FPS:34.1
> Max FPS:169.9
> 
> or in 1920x1080 Extreme HD with 8xAA fullscreen I get
> 
> FPS:67.1
> Score:2806
> Min FPS:30.1
> Max FPS:128.4
> 
> *Adding +94 to the gpu offset in Precision X my gpu clock shows 1241 both in Precision and the sensors page of gpu-z.*
> 
> Valley score goes to (with the same Extreme HD settings just above):
> 
> FPS: 69.9
> Score: 2923
> Min FPS: 23.4
> Max FPS: 134.8


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> *I hit a ceiling at +94 on gpu clock and +200 on the memory offset* with Valley Extreme HD. I made it through Valley HD a couple times with those but then it started crashing. *Without touching the mem offset could not get to 1254MHz, only 1241MHz.* I have been falling ever since though, and fast.
> 
> Trying to play BF4 and I keep crashing. Never had this happen before with my card when it was all stock. I just crashed at +81 on gpu, and +75 on mem. I'm not sure what I should lower first. Mem or gpu offset? Guess I'll try with +68 on the gpu and +75 on mem???
> 
> Any suggestions? Is mine a dog? Some of these numbers people are throwing around with the stock cooler, yet I can't play BF4 with +81gpu / +75mem.
> 
> Any advice would still be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Like I said, as high as I could go was +94 with the voltage max out on Precision X, where it showed me 1200 for voltage (not sure how to verify that...is it VDDC in gpu-z?) and 1241 for gpu clock (verified by gpu-z).

When I went to touch the memory everything seemed to fall apart.

I just crashed again while playing BF4 where gpu offset was +68 and mem offset was +75.

Let me try mem offset at +0 (zero) and gpu offset +94 while playing BF4 and see how that goes?

(But I've got like 15 days left for the step up and at this point. IDK, I just wanted to try overclocking the card a little so I could figure out what I should do. I think it would cost me $12 to go to the stock 780ti after shipping.)

Not to derail my quest here with that info.

Any advice for me is certainly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mphfrom77

And BF4 just crashed again for me at +94 gpu offset and +0 mem offset, with max power and max voltage all thru Precision X.


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thorteris*
> 
> What jobs do some of you people have to be able to buy all of these cards every time a new one comes out? Or all rich?


Exactly how do you OC each card individually? I have 2 hydro classies that I want to oc and bench.... thanks in advance

FYI... I unchecked linked in PrecisionX and tried to apply voltage to both cards separately but the second card does not take the voltage or the OC


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> And BF4 just crashed again for me at +94 gpu offset and +0 mem offset, with max power and max voltage all thru Precision X.


What speed are you actually hitting? You've still got GPU Boost 2.0 and it's heat limit of 80C to deal with. Until you flash Skyn3t's bios, you aren't going to really be able to hit higher clocks. Try something like +39 on the core and see if that is stable.

Derp, didn't see other post. You can't expect to get benchmark clocks in game.


----------



## mphfrom77

Really, what's the point then, if you can't use an overclock?

Are people using overclocks on their 780 Classified for gaming?

How did I miss this? I've been trying to find answers for a few days now. Never saw that anywhere.

Well at +81 on gpu offset, and +0 on mem it locked up BF4 again.

Down to +68 with no mem offset for me unless that is too high or something?


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> Really, what's the point then, if you can't use an overclock?
> 
> Are people using overclocks on their 780 Classified for gaming?
> 
> How did I miss this? I've been trying to find answers for a few days now. Never saw that anywhere.
> 
> Well at +81 on gpu offset, and +0 on mem it locked up BF4 again.
> 
> Down to +68 with no mem offset for me unless that is too high or something?


this is what i run on my classy no volts but it was crashing at stock clocks last week on both my 780's(not in sli) this weekend was much better.

have more vids on my channel some stock clocks some overclocked... yeah yeah 32b so what ab osd works even if not as high framerate as 64b w8 lol


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> So I shutdown my pc and switched over to the 2nd bios. After starting it back up Pecision X didn't allow me to raise my power target to 115%. I restarted the pc and then it did allow me to raise the power target curve to 115%. But I am still stuck with the normal overvoltage increments of +13, +25 or +38. I'm guessing it should allow a higher multiplier based off the guys picture from above where here can go up to +63? What can I do to fix this?
> 
> Thanks.


As I noted, I am running Skyn3t's custom bios which allows me 1.212v

Normal voltage adjustment will only allow you 1.187 or 1.200v


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> Okay I am seeing the gpu-z test run now. Does it eventually stop an display the yellow stats that are in your pictures?
> 
> When monitoring the gpu-z sensor page while on the secondary bios of my 780 classified with everything at default settings I show:
> 
> By the way I tried running Heaven with everything stock on my gpu (except having it on the secondary bios) and it doesn't work. It immediately goes to black screen for some reason. For Heaven I set it up like this:
> 
> By the way I have been playing BF4 fine all week, and have been getting like 85-105 frames, using the primary bios and everything at default.


The yellow writing is Precision's on screen display. You have to hit the monitoring button and it will bring up this.



There you can see the options I have set to be running onscreen while gaming.

And in regards to the black screen, did you have the classified overvoltage tool loaded up on at one point? It steals voltage control away until the computer is shut down and cold booted. I've had it happen to me before where I used it and forgot I used it. I then went to game and everything crashed because voltage was locked at 1.0v


----------



## mphfrom77

Sounds like it could have been the same issue I had in the very beginning.

No I just can't seem to get an over clock at all while gaming though.

With the 2nd bios selected, on the 115% power target, and full voltage allowed with Precision X I am slowly working my way down to where I can't overclock the card at all while playing BF4.

I am at +0 (zero) on the memory offset. As far as the gpu clock offset, as high as I could get for Valley was +94 (1241MHz), but BF4 won't work with that, nor will it work with +81, nor +68. Wonder if +55 (1201MHz) will work.

Wish I knew what I was doing wrong. Is my voltage too high or something.

Is this normal?

I was just wanting to improve BF4.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> Sounds like it could have been the same issue I had in the very beginning.
> 
> No I just can't seem to get an over clock at all while gaming though.
> 
> With the 2nd bios selected, on the 115% power target, and full voltage allowed with Precision X I am slowly working my way down to where I can't overclock the card at all while playing BF4.
> 
> I am at +0 (zero) on the memory offset. As far as the gpu clock offset, as high as I could get for Valley was +94 (1241MHz), but BF4 won't with that, nor will it work with +81, or +68. Wonder if +55 (1201MHz) will work.
> 
> Wish I knew what I was doing wrong. Is my voltage too high or something.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> I was just wanting to improve BF4.


It sounds like you may have a chip that simply can't oc that well relatively speaking.

If you can only do 1241 in Valley, you're probably looking at 1215 mhz in most other games.

Keep in mind that this isn't great for a Classy but that's still a huge OC for a 780. 300 mhz over stock 780.


----------



## mphfrom77

1215 didn't work for me with BF4. And that was with default memory offset. I haven't tried 1201 yet.

Any tips on if I am going about it the wrong way or something?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> 1215 didn't work for me with BF4. And that was with default memory offset. I haven't tried 1201 yet.
> 
> Any tips on if I am going about it the wrong way or something?


Nope. And your voltage is not too high. There really isn't enough voltage in stock form to cause any issues.

Try 1202 mhz and see if it's stable.


----------



## Windir

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/crdm7/

Stable through three rounds each of Unigine Valley and Unigine Heaven 4.0 (Extreme presets @ 1920x1200).


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> Really, what's the point then, if you can't use an overclock?
> 
> Are people using overclocks on their 780 Classified for gaming?
> 
> How did I miss this? I've been trying to find answers for a few days now. Never saw that anywhere.
> 
> Well at +81 on gpu offset, and +0 on mem it locked up BF4 again.
> 
> Down to +68 with no mem offset for me unless that is too high or something?


Like JameyScott said, have you flashed with Skyn3t's bios? If not.. do so. I got crap overclocks on stock LN2 bios.. like +100 was my top.. because boost would try to ramp it up to 1300 or so on a dime. Sky's bios disables the boost... you get a max clock and it downclocks when idle.. none of this boost nonsense. With Sky's bios you will be able to get much better clocks.


----------



## mphfrom77

I might look into that if I don't step up as I have like 15 days left to do so.

For what it is worth, the 1202MHz (+55 on the gpu clock offset) with memory offset at default seemed to work fine for BF4.


----------



## jameyscott

1202Mhz was all I could get from stock volts for in game stability. Now Im'm 1358 game stable-ish. ;D I haven't tested further stability, but I did get through a few games of BF3.


----------



## kqpahv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That's strange. I heard this happening to a few people but usually on the stock bios. Is you card brand new. This seems to be happening to a lot of people with newer cards. Which rev bios did you flash. I would try rev3 or maybe the latest TI bios. Did you reinstall drivers after flashing bios which might help.
> Are you still on the air cooler. I only reached about 1359mhz at 1.35v on the air cooler because temps would exceed 70c and I would start artifacting. To really use the voltage controller to it's fullest you really need a waterblock. I was looking at that graph someone posted of the load and idle temp differences between the hydrocopper block and acx cooler. if you look at 1.35v load temps they exceed 90c. The voltage really scales well when keeping these cards cool. My card was completely different after installing the waterblock.


Yeah, I have started to notice also that the artifacts start appearing only when temps go over 75c.
I am still on air and little sceptical about going on water. Although it seems like cool project then my initial research shows that a decent water cooling kit costs as much as another Classy so I figure I can get much more performance for the money in SLI.
Maybe after getting a second one I will start thinking about water cooling as then there will be more performance gain for the money
What would be the minimum cost to get a quality water cooling kit only for 2 GPU's ( Don't care about the cpu)


----------



## eduncan911

Just to spill what my overclocks were with recent posts above...

Ordered two cards direct from EVGA.

GPU #1, ASIC 74%, LN2 stock bios, serial ~00411
1220 @ 1.2V, men at 7,400 (+700)
1330 @ EVbot 1.28V men at 7,400
^- I was able to use 1.28V on EVBot to get no limiters on stock BIOS! PT was just below 110% most of the time, no voltage limit, etc. This was by far the best setup I had. Too bad I had to RMA it.

GPU #2, ASIC 68.4%, LN2 stock, serial ~00570
1280 @ 1.2V, men at 7,600 (+800)
1306 @ EVbot 1.24V (anymore did nothing)
^- this card can take a beating. I'm guessing cause of the 68.4%. I can throw 1.35V into it and the temps just rise a bit without fear. Very odd. Must be the low ASIC.

RMA'd GPU #1 (long story).
GPU #3, ASIC 79.8%, LN2, serial ~00670
1240 @ 1.2V, men @ 7,400
1280 @ evbot 1.23V (any more got way too hot)
^- this card does not like voltage. At 1.2V, it is fine. Even 1.212 from skyn3t's bios got it pretty warm in the high 70s. But 1.23V kept hitting 80C with 100% fans. That is just too high. I swapped the card from top to bottom, used the card by itself, removed the side panel (which did help). It just doesn't like much voltage at all. I think that is par for the course from what i've read in this thread. Should be a great overclocker if under water.

Tested with Valley in continuous loop to get stable. Then, BF3 for an hour and then some Batman Origin.

Note: all GPUs had the newer bios that I gave to Skyn3t for his latest v3. It does have really good memory overclocking on stock LN2. I was able to hit 7,800 rock stable in BF3 for 2 hours with just 1.65V on the memory (up from stock 1.6V). This was on GPU #2 and GPU #3 above (unknown what type of memory it had).

So the stock BIOS is really good with air cooler cause temps just get in the way and using EVBot to get your volts. When I started hitting the PT, I went with custom BIOS'...

I did load up Skyn3t's latest v3 (v3.2?) and had the same results when I locked in the speeds. I liked how I didn't have to mess with a lot on cold boots with it as I just needed to tweak to 1.212V and at 1210 for easy gaming sessions. Very little effort with his bios to push any card to artifacts.

I went back to stock bios as it seemed to run a good bit cooler with my tri-monitor setup and overall AutoCAD/cuda encoding during the day. I'm guessing cause no boost was needed at light loads in window mods instead of full on core speed with boosts disabled. Most of the time the cards would idle around 29 to 35C on stock BIOS while "working" with these things. Sometimes I'll see it hit 50C. But with Skyn3t's bios it seemed to always be in the 50s and 60s and I could start to hear the fans at times.


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Just to spill what my overclocks were with recent posts above...
> 
> Ordered two cards direct from EVGA.
> 
> GPU #1, ASIC 74%, LN2 stock vios
> 1220 @ stock voltage, men at 7,400 (+700)
> 1330 @ EVbot 1.28V men at 7,400
> 
> GPU #2, ASIC 68.4%, LN2 stock
> 1280 @ stock, men at 7,600 (+800)
> 1306 @ EVbot 1.24V (anymore did nothing)
> 
> RMA'd GPU #1 (long story).
> GPU #3, ASIC 79.8%, LN2
> 1220 @ stock, men @ 7,400
> 1280 @ evbot 1.23V (any more got way too hot)
> 
> Tested with Valley in continous loop to get stable. Then, BF3 for an hour and then some Batman Origin.
> 
> I need your expertise in overclocking my two 780 hydro classies...how exactly are you OC'n all three cards...individually or linked? I can't seem to get my second card to take any voltage or clock increase. I have installed skys latest bios and verified in GPUz. Any help would be much appreciated!
> 
> Note: all GPUs had the newer bios that I gave to Skyn3t for his latest v3. It does have really good memory overclocking on stock LN2. I was able to hit 7,800 rock stable in BF3 for 2 hours with just 1.65V on the memory (up from stock 1.6V).
> 
> So the stock BIOS is really good with air cooler cause temps just get in the way and using EVBot to get your volts.
> 
> I did load up Skyn3t's latest v3 (v3.2?) and had the same results. I liked how I didn't have to mess with a lot on cold boots with it as I just needed to tweak to 1.212V and at 1210 for easy gaming sessions.
> 
> I went back to stock bios as it seemed to run a bit cooler with my tri-monitor setup and overall AutoCAD/cuda encoding. I'm guessing cause no boost was needed at light loads in window mods instead of full on core speed with boosts disabled.


Can you help me OC both my 780 hydro classified cards...I have the newest sky bios in both but my second card will not take any voltage/ clock if I do it linked or individually. Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Just to spill what my overclocks were with recent posts above...
> 
> Ordered two cards direct from EVGA.
> 
> GPU #1, ASIC 74%, LN2 stock bios, serial ~00411
> 1220 @ 1.2V, men at 7,400 (+700)
> 1330 @ EVbot 1.28V men at 7,400
> ^- I was able to use 1.28V on EVBot to get no limiters on stock BIOS! PT was just below 110% most of the time, no voltage limit, etc. This was by far the best setup I had. Too bad I had to RMA it.
> 
> GPU #2, ASIC 68.4%, LN2 stock, serial ~00570
> 1280 @ 1.2V, men at 7,600 (+800)
> 1306 @ EVbot 1.24V (anymore did nothing)
> ^- this card can take a beating. I'm guessing cause of the 68.4%. I can throw 1.35V into it and the temps just rise a bit without fear. Very odd. Must be the low ASIC.RMA'd GPU #1 (long story).
> GPU #3, ASIC 79.8%, LN2, serial ~00670
> 1240 @ 1.2V, men @ 7,400
> 1280 @ evbot 1.23V (any more got way too hot)
> ^- this card does not like voltage. At 1.2V, it is fine. Even 1.212 from skyn3t's bios got it pretty warm in the high 70s. But 1.23V kept hitting 80C with 100% fans. That is just too high. I swapped the card from top to bottom, used the card by itself, removed the side panel (which did help). It just doesn't like much voltage at all. I think that is par for the course from what i've read in this thread. Should be a great overclocker if under water.
> 
> Tested with Valley in continuous loop to get stable. Then, BF3 for an hour and then some Batman Origin.
> 
> Note: all GPUs had the newer bios that I gave to Skyn3t for his latest v3. It does have really good memory overclocking on stock LN2. I was able to hit 7,800 rock stable in BF3 for 2 hours with just 1.65V on the memory (up from stock 1.6V). This was on GPU #2 and GPU #3 above (unknown what type of memory it had).
> 
> So the stock BIOS is really good with air cooler cause temps just get in the way and using EVBot to get your volts. When I started hitting the PT, I went with custom BIOS'...
> 
> I did load up Skyn3t's latest v3 (v3.2?) and had the same results when I locked in the speeds. I liked how I didn't have to mess with a lot on cold boots with it as I just needed to tweak to 1.212V and at 1210 for easy gaming sessions. Very little effort with his bios to push any card to artifacts.
> 
> I went back to stock bios as it seemed to run a good bit cooler with my tri-monitor setup and overall AutoCAD/cuda encoding during the day. I'm guessing cause no boost was needed at light loads in window mods instead of full on core speed with boosts disabled. Most of the time the cards would idle around 29 to 35C on stock BIOS while "working" with these things. Sometimes I'll see it hit 50C. But with Skyn3t's bios it seemed to always be in the 50s and 60s and I could start to hear the fans at times.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you help me OC both my 780 hydro classified cards...I have the newest sky bios in both but my second card will not take any voltage/ clock if I do it linked or individually. Any help would be much appreciated
Click to expand...

Fyi, I tweaked my last post a bit. I meant to say the low core speeds were at 1.2V maxed out, not stock voltage. I quoted my updates above...

First, describe what you mean by "won't take any voltage/ clocks." What's your ASIC reading (open GPU-Z, click the upper-left icon in the title bar and select Read ASIC)? The 79.8% card I have listed above won't take much voltage at all either without the temps soaring. Do you mean that it starts to artifact immediately if upping the core? What happens with temps with voltage? Some initial thoughts is the waterblock may not be seated properly. or just a really bad GPU that you should RMA. tell them it starts to artifact when put under OCScanner. that's what my GPU #1 did, even though more voltage fixed it.

Or, do you mean that nothing happens? It stays stock no matter what you do? If this is the case, then you aren't the first to report that in this thread. Others have mentioned it as well, and I haven't seen a resolution. My guess is a bad PrecisionX or corrupt Windows install. One guy reported installing Windows 7 on a 2nd partition to test things, and it shows it working on both cards. Meaning, a fresh windows install is needed. I'm on Windows 8.1 Pro, BTW. Fresh install, each and every time I change hardware like this (I have an USB SSD setup with WinPE to quickly install and setup my drivers and apps - takes no time at all to wipe and install a new OS, with no interaction).


----------



## georgekitieas

Hey guys is good idea idea to get the classy hydrocooper or get the classy and get the EK water block?? Is the hydrocooper block fmor evga good?? And does the hydrocooper classified oveclocks the same?


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 1202Mhz was all I could get from stock volts for in game stability. Now Im'm 1358 game stable-ish. ;D I haven't tested further stability, but I did get through a few games of BF3.


1358 stable-ish in BF3? At what voltage and memory speed? Presumably water cooled?

Sorry if this information is available elsewhere, I'm only skimming through the thread.


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Fyi, I tweaked my last post a bit. I meant to say the low core speeds were at 1.2V maxed out, not stock voltage. I quoted my updates above...
> 
> First, describe what you mean by "won't take any voltage/ clocks." What's your ASIC reading (open GPU-Z, click the upper-left icon in the title bar and select Read ASIC)? The 79.8% card I have listed above won't take much voltage at all either without the temps soaring. Do you mean that it starts to artifact immediately if upping the core? What happens with temps with voltage? Some initial thoughts is the waterblock may not be seated properly. or just a really bad GPU that you should RMA. tell them it starts to artifact when put under OCScanner. that's what my GPU #1 did, even though more voltage fixed it.
> 
> Or, do you mean that nothing happens? It stays stock no matter what you do? If this is the case, then you aren't the first to report that in this thread. Others have mentioned it as well, and I haven't seen a resolution. My guess is a bad PrecisionX or corrupt Windows install. One guy reported installing Windows 7 on a 2nd partition to test things, and it shows it working on both cards. Meaning, a fresh windows install is needed. I'm on Windows 8.1 Pro, BTW. Fresh install, each and every time I change hardware like this (I have an USB SSD setup with WinPE to quickly install and setup my drivers and apps - takes no time at all to wipe and install a new OS, with no interaction).


It won't apply at all and just shows stock settings. I'll try a fresh load of precisionx but I don't think that will work cuz it does the same thing in after burner... I'll try reloading Win8 as a last option. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *georgekitieas*
> 
> Hey guys is good idea idea to get the classy hydrocooper or get the classy and get the EK water block?? Is the hydrocooper block fmor evga good?? And does the hydrocooper classified oveclocks the same?


They have an excellent block on them. I don't see 50* ever. Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe they are swiftech blocks. You can tell right when you pull them out if the box that they are of the highest quality...they are HEAVY. Not to say the EK blocks aren't good...EK makes great products. Mine overclocked great (well over 1300mhz) till I started having the rare issue of the second card not taking the OC but it might be a corrupt Win8 install.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> 1358 stable-ish in BF3? At what voltage and memory speed? Presumably water cooled?
> 
> Sorry if this information is available elsewhere, I'm only skimming through the thread.


All voltages on the classified controller maxed out.







Definitely watercooled with the EK block don't see temps above 40C with a UT60 240 and 360 with a 4.7Ghz 4770k in the loop, too.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> All voltages on the classified controller maxed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely watercooled with the EK block don't see temps above 40C with a UT60 240 and 360 with a 4.7Ghz 4770k in the loop, too.


Dang, do you use the classified tool every time you play BF3?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Dang, do you use the classified tool every time you play BF3?


Not usually. I just wanted to see what I could push the card to be stable. I'll be lowering the voltages to see if I'm still stable at a lower voltage for now, because the performance is just incredible with no MSAA in 1080P surround, I never see frames drop below like 110 and mostly stay around 130fps.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Not usually. I just wanted to see what I could push the card to be stable. I'll be lowering the voltages to see if I'm still stable at a lower voltage for now, because the performance is just incredible with no MSAA in 1080P surround, I never see frames drop below like 110 and mostly stay around 130fps.


I believe the CVT resets every time you shutdown (correct me if i'm wrong). However, does the voltages set by EVBot reset each shutdown too? I'm thinking this may be one of the best reasons to source a EVBot; sheer convenience of on-the-fly, permanent voltage adjustments.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I believe the CVT resets every time you shutdown (correct me if i'm wrong). However, does the voltages set by EVBot reset each shutdown too? I'm thinking this may be one of the best reasons to source a EVBot; sheer convenience of on-the-fly, permanent voltage adjustments.


\

Both reset after shutdown. EVbot makes it easier because you can store profiles. However, sourcing and EVbot has become very difficult...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> \
> 
> Both reset after shutdown. EVbot makes it easier because you can store profiles. However, sourcing and EVbot has become very difficult...


A one-button setup seems like a good setup i reckon (lesser of two evils for sure). Yeah I understand that. I'm really shocked that I managed to find one yesterday... There's gotta be less than 30 of them in Australia I reckon.

Weren't EVBots bundled with 680 Classy's at one point (or some other EVGA Classy gpu/mobo)? If so, might be worth checking used listings for those products and seeing if the seller is interested in selling you the EVBot separately (or buying the bundled GPU as well, if you're desperate)


----------



## criminal

Finally got the motivation to RMA my Classy. Should have my replacement Classy on Friday. Here's hoping I either get a Classy with Samsung or Hynix memory or at the very least one that offers better overclocking memory even if it is more Elpida.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> A one-button setup seems like a good setup i reckon (lesser of two evils for sure). Yeah I understand that. I'm really shocked that I managed to find one yesterday... There's gotta be less than 30 of them in Australia I reckon.
> 
> Weren't EVBots bundled with 680 Classy's at one point (or some other EVGA Classy gpu/mobo)? If so, might be worth checking used listings for those products and seeing if the seller is interested in selling you the EVBot separately (or buying the bundled GPU as well, if you're desperate)


Well I do need another GPU for my LAN box.....


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *georgekitieas*
> 
> Hey guys is good idea idea to get the classy hydrocooper or get the classy and get the EK water block?? Is the hydrocooper block fmor evga good?? And does the hydrocooper classified oveclocks the same?


I bought the hydro copper, but if I could do it again, I would get a standard classy and an EK block. The only reason is that performance is comparable and resale on a air cooled classy will be much higher than one without.

With the HC version, you have to spend more to purchase an ACX cooler to increase your resale (or have the option to move it to a 2nd computer when upgrading). You end up saving money going air cooled classy and purchasing a water block.


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Not usually. I just wanted to see what I could push the card to be stable. I'll be lowering the voltages to see if I'm still stable at a lower voltage for now, because the performance is just incredible with no MSAA in 1080P surround, I never see frames drop below like 110 and mostly stay around 130fps.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the CVT resets every time you shutdown (correct me if i'm wrong). However, does the voltages set by EVBot reset each shutdown too? I'm thinking this may be one of the best reasons to source a EVBot; sheer convenience of on-the-fly, permanent voltage adjustments.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I believe the CVT resets every time you shutdown (correct me if i'm wrong). However, does the voltages set by EVBot reset each shutdown too? I'm thinking this may be one of the best reasons to source a EVBot; sheer convenience of on-the-fly, permanent voltage adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Both reset after shutdown. EVbot makes it easier because you can store profiles. However, sourcing and EVbot has become very difficult...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> \
> 
> Both reset after shutdown. EVbot makes it easier because you can store profiles. However, sourcing and EVbot has become very difficult...
> 
> 
> 
> A one-button setup seems like a good setup i reckon (lesser of two evils for sure). Yeah I understand that. I'm really shocked that I managed to find one yesterday... There's gotta be less than 30 of them in Australia I reckon.
> 
> Weren't EVBots bundled with 680 Classy's at one point (or some other EVGA Classy gpu/mobo)? If so, might be worth checking used listings for those products and seeing if the seller is interested in selling you the EVBot separately (or buying the bundled GPU as well, if you're desperate)
Click to expand...

I've said it before in this thread... With previous generation cards (600s and lower), the community released software tools that allowed us - the consumers - to edit the BIOS files. You'd find exactly what voltage you want, say 1.3V under water, that you think is safe. Then, edit the BIOS file and set 1.3V at P4/P5 power states, so you'll always have it. Flash the custom BIOS and done. Set your Precision/AB tool to whatever overclock you want on startup and that's it. Just boot and play the game at the set voltage.

With these 700 series though, it seems we are slaves to the select few that release a tweaked bios to try to satisfy everyone (air and water) but still requires a lot of manual input on bootup (increase voltages on every boot, manually, through software or EVBot before setting an overclock).

I really respect the disassembly work these guys are doing. I only keep mentioning this because I don't want this to become the norm for future generations of GPUs. My family and hobby life doesn't allot me the time to invest to do it myself unfortunately, sorry guys.


----------



## Darkboomhoney

i have a problem i bought the evbot for max oc on my gtx 780 classified hydro cooper.
but i get only 1411 mhz stable and no matter how much i put voltage (max i put 1,5) everything about 1411mhz makes artefacts and crashed.
I´ve tried various Bios but no changeis, is my card to the limit or is there a way as anything else out to tickle?


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkboomhoney*
> 
> i have a problem i bought the evbot for max oc on my gtx 780 classified hydro cooper.
> but i get only 1411 mhz stable and no matter how much i put voltage (max i put 1,5) everything about 1411mhz makes artefacts and crashed.
> I´ve tried various Bios but no changeis, is my card to the limit or is there a way as anything else out to tickle?


are you increasing your power target? Try setting it to 1.3 v and power target of +140% (you need sky's bios).

If you don't have sky's bios with the unlocked voltages/power targets then you need that to get a decent OC.


----------



## MasterOfMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes use the classified overvoltage tool on first page. It's so easy. you don't need any hacks or special program versions. Just drag onto desktop from zipped folder open and use. Adjust volts and hit apply. We can now use gpuz to verify the voltage is applied. Also in my opinion it was very easy for us all to tell the voltage was being applied just by the other monitoring numbers. But it's really nice now to have gpuz read it correctly.


Hi,

Should this overvoltage tool work with skyn3t v3 bios?


----------



## Darkboomhoney

i´ve flashed my card with vBios-v380.80.21.01.80-LN2.zip but all over 1411 mhz artefakts then crashed no matter how high i set the volt .
the other Fbvdd pexvdd i pushed too... what can i do for better results?? have anyone an idea?

ps. i have the Powertarget by 200%


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkboomhoney*
> 
> i´ve flashed my card with vBios-v380.80.21.01.80-LN2.zip but all over 1411 mhz artefakts then crashed no matter how high i set the volt .
> the other Fbvdd pexvdd i pushed too... what can i do for better results?? have anyone an idea?
> 
> ps. i have the Powertarget by 200%


Sometimes it takes days for best results. Why don't you start with small settings, see if you can complete benchmark then try other values. Repeat process until card crashes -- when card crashes you should lower settings until you get stable. What I'm telling you is take your time and learn to OC properly -- especially with Classy there is more than pushing all 3 voltages to max, Sometimes you'll have to reduce one voltage in order to increase a different voltage which may give you higher OC







.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterOfMC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes use the classified overvoltage tool on first page. It's so easy. you don't need any hacks or special program versions. Just drag onto desktop from zipped folder open and use. Adjust volts and hit apply. We can now use gpuz to verify the voltage is applied. Also in my opinion it was very easy for us all to tell the voltage was being applied just by the other monitoring numbers. But it's really nice now to have gpuz read it correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Should this overvoltage tool work with skyn3t v3 bios?
Click to expand...

It should. I have flashed a lot of different bios's since the beginning and it has always worked for me. Which memory do you have. Are you having any issues with the software tool.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Finally got the motivation to RMA my Classy. Should have my replacement Classy on Friday. Here's hoping I either get a Classy with Samsung or Hynix memory or at the very least one that offers better overclocking memory even if it is more Elpida.


Good Luck. I hope you get a good one. I always felt you were a little disappointed in yours, it sucks because you got yours right when they switched the memory. I felt really bad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Windir*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/crdm7/
> 
> Stable through three rounds each of Unigine Valley and Unigine Heaven 4.0 (Extreme presets @ 1920x1200).


added, welcome/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> card 1
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/nbkav/
> card 2
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9k2f7/


added, welcome.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Woops sorry, forgot to post my gpuz validation.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/c3kw5/
> 
> Got it up to 1350 on the core @ 1.24v. Holds steady at about 44C at load. Goal is to hit or exceed 1400 but we'll see if I hit a wall between here and there.
> 
> What is an average OC for a watercooled 780 classy?


no problem, added.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaverickWH*
> 
> Here's my GPU-z validation:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/eb4fq/
> 
> I picked up 3 hydro copper classifieds last week. So far, I've gone +200 GPU and +700 mem, but can't get much higher as I can't get the voltage to go over 1212mV. I tried the vdroop fix, but my cards are invalid for it.
> 
> On the stock bios, I ran my first Heaven bench and saw 88FPS, 2214 score (2560x1600 maxed everything). I ran one more with +100 GPU, +400 mem and that improved to 93FPS, 2341 score.
> 
> After flashing to the rev3 Ln2 skyn3t, the sli scaling appears way off. I noticed that my GPU usage in heaven (and in Valley) that my 3rd card is almost always over 95%, but cards 1 & 2 are usually between 20-60%:
> 
> 
> 
> What's worse, I re-ran my heaven bench to compare, and now I'm @ 80FPS, 2005 score.
> 
> 
> 
> Running in windowed mode @ 1920x1200, i saw a nicer score, but the sli scaling was still off, so I'm sure I could get it higher:
> 
> 
> I'll probably flash back to the stock bios for now.


added, nice tri hydro coppers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Also if anyone wants there cooling type changed in the owner's list please post which water block you have ek, ek plexi, hydrocopper, or universal. It would be cool to see what everyone is now using.
> 
> 
> 
> I switched from the stock cooler to the EK, non-plexi WB.
Click to expand...

changed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattup*
> 
> Hi Sorry, my card is the Hydrocopper dual BIOS version.
> 
> Is there any way to have a stock voltage of 1.25 negating the need for the Classified Controller?
> 
> Matt


changed.


----------



## szeged

hey strong you gonna be joining us in the 780ti club when the 780ti classified drops? also will you be adding 780ti classy's to this club? i plan on grabbing one within like 5 seconds of their release lol.


----------



## amlett

Hi everyone.

My classy arrived yesterday. Flashed the sk3net's LN2 v3 BIOs and started messing around with it. I'll put on it an EK block this weekend, so I've just been looking for stock voltage Ocs. The card seems able to get 1200 with stock volts (1.146).

I've a couple of doubts. Maybe you can helpme with them.

I understand that with EVGA PX I just can reach 1.21v, and for volts up to 1.35 I need to use the Classified overvolting tool. Is that correct?
If so, does the voltage applied with the Classy overvolt tool apply automaticaly when I boot the system like with the EVGA PX or MSI AB? or each time I want more than 1.21V I need to set the voltage with the overvolt tool?

I'm looking for using 1.31V for gaming with the EK waterblock reaching the max stable OC I can get. I supose that with a waterblock that volts are safe if temps are low, but don't want be setting the volts and frecuency each time I boot.

Thanks in advance.



firestrike at stock volts and 1200mhz core
http://postimg.org/image/8u3ennuu5/full/


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hey strong you gonna be joining us in the 780ti club when the 780ti classified drops? also will you be adding 780ti classy's to this club? i plan on grabbing one within like 5 seconds of their release lol.


Just 1? You got the money for 2! hehe


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Just 1? You got the money for 2! hehe


gonna see how they do first before i grab a second


----------



## NoPecksNoSex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Sometimes it takes days for best results. Why don't you start with small settings, see if you can complete benchmark then try other values. Repeat process until card crashes -- when card crashes you should lower settings until you get stable. What I'm telling you is take your time and learn to OC properly -- especially with Classy there is more than pushing all 3 voltages to max, Sometimes you'll have to reduce one voltage in order to increase a different voltage which may give you higher OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Could you answer some noob questions for OCing? Is it possible to just use the classy overvoltage tool from the first page or do i need to also download Skys vbios? Im not sure if i need to up the power target in precision when im using the classified tool or leave it at 100.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Good Luck. I hope you get a good one. I always felt you were a little disappointed in yours, it sucks because you got yours right when they switched the memory. I felt really bad.


Yeah, it has bothered me since I found out I had Elpida memory. I have it on good authority I am getting a brand new one, so I hope I at least get Hynix that can do 7ghz. I have terrible luck with what gpus I get, so I am already preparing to be underwhelmed. But I hope my luck changes with this card. Thanks for passing some good luck my way.


----------



## Eggy88

*I've looked trough 95% of all the retailers on the EVGA site and found one that has Evbot in stock.

http://www.4frags.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=9733&name=evga+evbot

The price is around 100$ so pay up guys







*


----------



## Mure

Hey guys I have a simple question. I returned my MSI Lightning for a Classy. What is the opinion on the backplate? Should I buy it or no? Ty


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> My classy arrived yesterday. Flashed the sk3net's LN2 v3 BIOs and started messing around with it. I'll put on it an EK block this weekend, so I've just been looking for stock voltage Ocs. The card seems able to get 1200 with stock volts (1.146).
> 
> I've a couple of doubts. Maybe you can helpme with them.
> 
> I understand that with EVGA PX I just can reach 1.21v, and for volts up to 1.35 I need to use the Classified overvolting tool. Is that correct?
> If so, does the voltage applied with the Classy overvolt tool apply automaticaly when I boot the system like with the EVGA PX or MSI AB? or each time I want more than 1.21V I need to set the voltage with the overvolt tool?
> 
> I'm looking for using 1.31V for gaming with the EK waterblock reaching the max stable OC I can get. I supose that with a waterblock that volts are safe if temps are low, but don't want be setting the volts and frecuency each time I boot.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


anyone?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> I understand that with EVGA PX I just can reach 1.21v, and for volts up to 1.35 I need to use the Classified overvolting tool. Is that correct?
> If so, does the voltage applied with the Classy overvolt tool apply automaticaly when I boot the system like with the EVGA PX or MSI AB? or each time I want more than 1.21V I need to set the voltage with the overvolt tool?
> 
> I'm looking for using 1.31V for gaming with the EK waterblock reaching the max stable OC I can get. I supose that with a waterblock that volts are safe if temps are low, but don't want be setting the volts and frecuency each time I boot.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> anyone?


The voltage applied in the Classified tool stays if you reboot the machine, but not if it's shut down.

Best way to do this is having the program launch it self on startup, apply the voltage and have the clockes saved in a profile in prec X and apply that after the voltage is applied.


----------



## amlett

Thanks!


----------



## h2spartan

Anyone here with a watercooled (preferably hydrocopper) gtx 780 classified?

If you do, can you do me a huge favor for a + rep and measure the width of your card including the widest point on the waterblock? I want to put a ti classy in a matx case but I'm not sure it will fit.

If I had to take a guess based on pictures, it looks around 6" wide with the waterblock installed.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Anyone here with a watercooled (preferably hydrocopper) gtx 780 classified?
> 
> If you do, can you do me a huge favor for a + rep and measure the width of your card including the widest point on the waterblock? I want to put a ti classy in a matx case but I'm not sure it will fit.
> 
> If I had to take a guess based on pictures, it looks around 6" wide with the waterblock installed.


6 3/8- or 6" installed


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 6 3/8- or 6" installed


Thank you so much! +1 rep!

It will just barely fit!


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, it has bothered me since I found out I had Elpida memory. I have it on good authority I am getting a brand new one, so I hope I at least get Hynix that can do 7ghz. I have terrible luck with what gpus I get, so I am already preparing to be underwhelmed. But I hope my luck changes with this card. Thanks for passing some good luck my way.


My first two cards came with Elpedia, my third came with Samsung, I could get a very slight better core clock with the first two than my third but the memory overclock could not be compared. I have sold my first two and just had to RMA my third card, the bios switch broke to where I could only change the bios using a very small screwdriver. A shame, I was told there was no guarantee I would get a replacement with Samsung. I will probably sell it anyways and wait for the 780ti Classifieds. I understand they will be released in December


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> My first two cards came with Elpedia, my third came with Samsung, I could get a very slight better core clock with the first two than my third but the memory overclock could not be compared. I have sold my first two and just had to RMA my third card, the bios switch broke to where I could only change the bios using a very small screwdriver. A shame, I was told there was no guarantee I would get a replacement with Samsung. I will probably sell it anyways and wait for the 780ti Classifieds. I understand they will be released in December


I have a feeling I will get one with Hynix instead of Samsung, but I will take either over Elpida any day!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> My first two cards came with Elpedia, my third came with Samsung, I could get a very slight better core clock with the first two than my third but the memory overclock could not be compared. I have sold my first two and just had to RMA my third card, the bios switch broke to where I could only change the bios using a very small screwdriver. A shame, I was told there was no guarantee I would get a replacement with Samsung. I will probably sell it anyways and wait for the 780ti Classifieds. I understand they will be released in December
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling I will get one with Hynix instead of Samsung, but I will take either over Elpida any day!
Click to expand...

My card is enroute to my house right now! Fingers crossed!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chalupa

After a few weeks debating on buying a GTX 780 or one of AMD's new cards, I decided on the GTX 780. More specifically, a EVGA Classified 780. This is my first non-reference graphics card ever and will be my first experience with overclocking one. I'm excited to see the possibility and performance improvements!

On a side note, should I buy a backplate for this if it's only for looks? Does it help a lot?


----------



## jameyscott

It does help with sag. At less than 30 bucks I'd buy one.


----------



## Yonner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalupa*
> 
> After a few weeks debating on buying a GTX 780 or one of AMD's new cards, I decided on the GTX 780. More specifically, a EVGA Classified 780. This is my first non-reference graphics card ever and will be my first experience with overclocking one. I'm excited to see the possibility and performance improvements!
> 
> On a side note, should I buy a backplate for this if it's only for looks? Does it help a lot?


are EVGA not giving them to you when you register your card with them? sure some one told me that ?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> are EVGA not giving them to you when you register your card with them? sure some one told me that ?


That's only certain cards. The 780 Classified is not one of them.


----------



## Chalupa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> are EVGA not giving them to you when you register your card with them? sure some one told me that ?


That would be amazing. Can anyone confirm this?

Edit:


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hey strong you gonna be joining us in the 780ti club when the 780ti classified drops? also will you be adding 780ti classy's to this club? i plan on grabbing one within like 5 seconds of their release lol.


yes I am excited for the ti classified also. I hope it's worth the switch. That's why I named the club EVGA Classified Owner's club instead of 780 so we can have all model classified's in here. Once we learn about voltage control and different things like that I will start to update the OP and maybe make different sections for each card. Hopefully everyone will come back.


----------



## renji1337

I may have to throw one of mine up on the marketplace if I can't return it, the temps are horrible in SLI. 67c bottom card, 83-85c top card and I have a high airflow case and these temps happen with my air 540's side panel off even...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I may have to throw one of mine up on the marketplace if I can't return it, the temps are horrible in SLI. 67c bottom card, 83-85c top card and I have a high airflow case and these temps happen with my air 540's side panel off even...


What volts, what fan speed, have you replaced the factor TIM, and what fans do you have in the front of your case? I was able to achieve 1.21v with both cards and temps stayed under 73C while all fans were blowing at 100%. Thank God for water cooling...


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What volts, what fan speed, have you replaced the factor TIM, and what fans do you have in the front of your case? I was able to achieve 1.21v with both cards and temps stayed under 73C while all fans were blowing at 100%. Thank God for water cooling...


1.2v 85% fan speed, I have replaced the time and tried swapping the cards,(so unless im horrible at tim jobs lol idt thats it, but i will try re-applying it.) and this is after a 1hour crysis 3 run or 30minute heaven run, no v-sync.

AP-15's intake fans.


----------



## jameyscott

That's weird. I didn't even repaste mine and my fans are also AP-15s... I'd definitely try repasting again.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That's weird. I didn't even repaste mine and my fans are also AP-15s... I'd definitely try repasting again.


How many slots were the GPU's apart?

Also what were you doing when temps hit 73c, and did you use v sync or not?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> How many slots were the GPU's apart?
> 
> Also what were you doing when temps hit 73c, and did you use v sync or not?


Heck no. V-sync is the devil. There is only one space in between my cards.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes I am excited for the ti classified also. I hope it's worth the switch. That's why I named the club EVGA Classified Owner's club instead of 780 so we can have all model classified's in here. Once we learn about voltage control and different things like that I will start to update the OP and maybe make different sections for each card. Hopefully everyone will come back.


well since i never officially joined before with just the normal 780 classys







maybe ill actually remember to submit a validation with the 780ti classy lol.

Finally found a replacement evbot btw, $55 shipped, not bad if you ask me, seeing as how rare they are now.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well since i never officially joined before with just the normal 780 classys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe ill actually remember to submit a validation with the 780ti classy lol.
> 
> Finally found a replacement evbot btw, $55 shipped, not bad if you ask me, seeing as how rare they are now.


WHERE? WHERE? I need one, too...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> WHERE? WHERE? I need one, too...


got it from a user here who bought one for his classifieds but ended up not having enough time to bench







basically brand new lol.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got it from a user here who bought one for his classifieds but ended up not having enough time to bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basically brand new lol.


Dang, I've maxed out my voltage with the classified tool and ended up having a lot more headroom than I thought I would. Then they stopped selling them.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Dang, I've maxed out my voltage with the classified tool and ended up having a lot more headroom than I thought I would. Then they stopped selling them.


there are still a few floating around that ive seen, i had one guy want $75 for his, i was about to do it too but then i got a pm from the guy that sold me his for $55. if you are desperate i can hook you up with the guy that wanted $75 for his.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> there are still a few floating around that ive seen, i had one guy want $75 for his, i was about to do it too but then i got a pm from the guy that sold me his for $55. if you are desperate i can hook you up with the guy that wanted $75 for his.


I'll just keep on watching fleabay. I don't think I can convince my wife to let me spend 75 bucks on it. I barely convinced her to let me spend 50. I'm surprised she even let me do that after spending as much as I did on my sig rig.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'll just keep on watching fleabay. I don't think I can convince my wife to let me spend 75 bucks on it. I barely convinced her to let me spend 50. I'm surprised she even let me do that after spending as much as I did on my sig rig.


haha







i know that feeling. If i see someone selling one ill send them your way for sure though.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'll just keep on watching fleabay. I don't think I can convince my wife to let me spend 75 bucks on it. I barely convinced her to let me spend 50. I'm surprised she even let me do that after spending as much as I did on my sig rig.


Redid my tim, added more then I did last time.

top card 78c bottom card 67c 100% fan speed, and its pretty cold in my room cuz window open :/

im confused blahhhhh


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> there are still a few floating around that ive seen, i had one guy want $75 for his, i was about to do it too but then i got a pm from the guy that sold me his for $55. if you are desperate i can hook you up with the guy that wanted $75 for his.


so tempting!!!







I have a love/hate with this forum. Every time I log on, I always gas for something new lol


----------



## Ovrclck

My replacement came in. ASIC is %76.2 compared to my old of %64 , now to check memory!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know that feeling. If i see someone selling one ill send them your way for sure though.


Thanks! I appreciate it. My poor classies are stuck at 1358 game stable-ish and memory at 7400.


----------



## renji1337

jamey could you pm me pictures of your setup the inside of it. Also

what are your 3 front fans, 2 top fans, 1 exhaust fan.

And are they intakes, etc etc.

I run mine like this

NH D14
Immediately below it is a sandwhiched titanium HD
780 Classified
1inch/1.5inch space
780 classified
4inch space


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> jamey could you pm me pictures of your setup the inside of it. Also
> 
> what are your 3 front fans, 2 top fans, 1 exhaust fan.
> 
> And are they intakes, etc etc.
> 
> I run mine like this
> 
> NH D14
> Immediately below it is a sandwhiched titanium HD
> 780 Classified
> 1inch/1.5inch space
> 780 classified
> 4inch space


LeT me dig around and see if I can find some older photos. I'm water cooled now. My set up was ap-15s in the front, ap 15 in the back. Both as intakes, and then a corsair h110 up top with noctua a14 pwm fans.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Ok, I have a couple really dumb questions for you guys as a new GTX 780 Classified owner. I haven't done a thing to my card BIOS wise, and I just picked up a second, used Classified, and it should be here in a couple days. In preparation, I want to make sure what BIOS I "should" use.

Right now, here is what I got:
Quote:


> My card, switch towards DVI: 80.80.21.00.80 (P2083-0021) - Green light
> My card, switch towards power: 80.80.21.00.80 (P2083-0021) - Red light
> New card, switch towards DVI: unknown
> New card, switch towards power: unknown


The ASIC quality on my current card is 78.5%.

My question are:

1) Right now, both BIOS positions show the same, is that normal?
2) When I put the switch in one place, the light on the back of the card is green, in the other position it is red. Is that normal? I'm assuming that green means one bios, and red is the other, but I just want to verify.
3) When the switch is towards the DVI connector is that what most people call "stock"?
4) When the switch is towards the 2 8-pin power connectors is that what most people call "LN2"?
5) For mild overclock (say like 1175MHz to 1250MHz) on long term running on air, which BIOS would you recommend, the version 2 LN2 BIOS or the version 3 v380.80.21.01.80-LN2 version?

Thanks in advance.

6) Oh, lastly, I was trying to make a backup copy of my BIOS before I do anything. I have the switch towards the DVI connector (green light) and when I hit the "Save Bios" button on GPU-Z v0.7.4, it says "BIOS reading not supported on this device."

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> LeT me dig around and see if I can find some older photos. I'm water cooled now. My set up was ap-15s in the front, ap 15 in the back. Both as intakes, and then a corsair h110 up top with noctua a14 pwm fans.


he wont want a fan intaking from the rear if he has 2 aftermarket coolers trying to push air up... A current of air coming in right above the 2 classies + another stream of air coming in from the front intake is going to result in a hot pocket of air around those cards.

Edit: if the case allows it, try pulling air out from the cards using a side window fan. If that's not possible, I'd try experimenting with having the front panel as a outtake and using the rear fan as a intake


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> he wont want a fan intaking from the rear if he has 2 aftermarket coolers trying to push air up... A current of air coming in right above the 2 classies + another stream of air coming in from the front intake is going to result in a hot pocket of air around those cards.
> 
> Edit: if the case allows it, try pulling air out from the cards using a side window fan. If that's not possible, I'd try experimenting with having the front panel as a outtake and using the rear fan as a intake


One. He asked what my set up was.
Two. That worked very well for me because the Corsair H110 was an exhaust. I tested it many ways and found that to be my best set up.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> One. He asked what my set up was. Two. That worked very well for me because the Corsair H110 was an exhaust. I tested it many ways and found that to be my best set up.


one, i totally understand that you explained what your setup was. two, it may have worked very well for you and that's great, but your setup is different to his and i'm just giving an opinion relating to his setup.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> one, i totally understand that you explained what your setup was. two, it may have worked very well for you and that's great, but your setup is different to his and i'm just giving an opinion relating to his setup.


The only difference is the CPU cooler and the top and back fans. Obviously with his set up, he needs the back fan as exhaust because he has an air cooler.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The only difference is the CPU cooler and the top and back fans. Obviously with his set up, he needs the back fan as exhaust because he has an air cooler.


i think we're sort of replying to each other in agreement here? i don't really understand what i said wrong in my original post, or what you're correcting me on lol


----------



## scorpscarx

I replaced the stock TIM on mine with some GCExtreme, but the temps are extremely similar. Maybe 1-3 less at load.

Anyways I was thinking, is it worth it to try and remove the shroud, or is it glued or something/used to support something/should I not bother.


----------



## Ovrclck

I could never get this on stock volts with my old card even with sammy's. I'm pretty stoked with my replacement. I could go more, but it's getting late. +500 mem


----------



## criminal

Not sure if has been mentioned here, but someone said that NVIDIA Inspector can read the memory type if you hover over the "Memory Type" field with the mouse pointer. I confirmed that it does work last night. So anyone that wants to know what memory they have without removing the cooler, there is a way.


----------



## Yonner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I could never get this on stock volts with my old card even with sammy's. I'm pretty stoked with my replacement. I could go more, but it's getting late. +500 mem


what bios you on bud?


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Not sure if has been mentioned here, but someone said that NVIDIA Inspector can read the memory type if you hover over the "Memory Type" field with the mouse pointer. I confirmed that it does work last night. So anyone that wants to know what memory they have without removing the cooler, there is a way.


Nice! Thanks for that. Got some sammy's under the hood!


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Not sure if has been mentioned here, but someone said that NVIDIA Inspector can read the memory type if you hover over the "Memory Type" field with the mouse pointer. I confirmed that it does work last night. So anyone that wants to know what memory they have without removing the cooler, there is a way.


Thanks a lot!!!, I want to confirm this information in my latest post... In few hours I´ll expect two GTX 780 lightning...

My history " Trying to buy two GTX 780"....









" I must say that this last two weeks are "crazy"...Firts I order TWO GTX 780 GIGABYTE WF3 (Packet not accept).
After in a "local shop" - ORDER CANCEL BY SHOP BY AN ERROR IN PRIZE  , TWO ASUS DCII

After, Two GTX 780 classified (are later and cancel the order...)

And...finally!!! - TWO GTX 780 LIGHTNING....uffff!!!.

I want to ask....

Why is the best driver?. I hear that "latest" are no good... I think I should go with 331.58...or...??????

How I check the memory installed ... Can you check with Nvidia - Inspector???...

I dream with latest BIOS (REV B1) and Hynix... 

Regards!!!, I´ll post my first result during this week-end."

*Do you recommended the latest beta drivers?. I´ll suposse this method to check the memory (Nvidia Inspector) is work on any Nvidia (model GTX 780, etc,etc..) Isn´t It?.

Thanks, sorry for my English.*


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Nice! Thanks for that. Got some sammy's under the hood!


Very nice.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Not sure if has been mentioned here, but someone said that NVIDIA Inspector can read the memory type if you hover over the "Memory Type" field with the mouse pointer. I confirmed that it does work last night. So anyone that wants to know what memory they have without removing the cooler, there is a way.


Most excellent find. +Rep!

But I'm confused, WHERE does it show what brand memory you have?



Edit: Nevermind, I found it. I must be having a Friday brain fart. All you have to do is pass your mouse cursor over where it says GDDR5 and it will tell you. I saw the "Samsung Semiconductor" pop up on my computer at work.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Not sure if has been mentioned here, but someone said that NVIDIA Inspector can read the memory type if you hover over the "Memory Type" field with the mouse pointer. I confirmed that it does work last night. So anyone that wants to know what memory they have without removing the cooler, there is a way.


Thanks +








http://s774.photobucket.com/user/coolhand_SS/media/Sam_zpsade2a585.jpg.html


----------



## Yonner

hey guys I need some advice on what bios to use on my cards , I am testing them seperatly to see what they can clock to on different bios , both bios are different , I just like to say that on this bios 80.80.21.00.80 In precision x if I go to voltage tweaks it lets me set a max 63mv , on this bios 80.10.3a.01.82 it only allows 38mv max?

on this bios 80.80.21.00.80 I can get +145on core and +265 on memory with the power limit on 115% card max temp is 71c.

is there a better bios I can flash to both my cards? and when I put them both in the system in SLI do both bios need to be the same?

thanks in advance


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I could never get this on stock volts with my old card even with sammy's. I'm pretty stoked with my replacement. I could go more, but it's getting late. +500 mem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what bios you on bud?
Click to expand...

stock bios on ln2 mode.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi...confirmed!!!, With my quadro 1000 on my lenovo laptop 



Thanks!!! 

Lightnings are coming!!!.... Where is the transport boy


----------



## Yonner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> stock bios on ln2 mode.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


can you open gpuz and tell me what the actual bios version is mate ?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> can you open gpuz and tell me what the actual bios version is mate ?


From what I can recall (I'm at work at the moment) 80.10.3A.01.80


----------



## Yonner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> From what I can recall (I'm at work at the moment) 80.10.3A.01.80


cheers mate no probs ,


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Does anyone know what thickness thermal pads the EK block uses? I have some Fujipoly Extreme pads laying around that I want to use but I need to find the thickness first (I don't have the block yet).


----------



## Jabba1977

I´m very happy!!!....

My cards have already at home!!!. (2xGTX 780 LIGHTNINGS) - CLASSIFIED ARE OUT OF TIME AND STOCK!!!! (But, at the moment, very happy!!!)

I can confirm REV B1..80.80.21.00.36 - P2083-0021

Both with Hynix Memory!!!...Asic Quality: Uper (70,2 % ) Botton (77,5%)



First one beer for me!!!!.... Second: I´ll test the graphics cards, temps, OC...etc.etc








:thumb:


----------



## Yonner

I am confused with all this rev a and rev b , I have never flashed a bios on a gpu before , how do I know what bios my card will accept ? I see different ones in the main page , any one recommend to me a bios to use for my dual bios gtx 780 classified acx and the easiest way to flash it as well or if some one can remote into my system and show me that be even better


----------



## Yonner

These are the ones I want to flash


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> Does anyone know what thickness thermal pads the EK block uses? I have some Fujipoly Extreme pads laying around that I want to use but I need to find the thickness first (I don't have the block yet).


I think it's 1mm for the memory and 2mm for the vrms. I could be wrong though.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I think it's 1mm for the memory and 2mm for the vrms. I could be wrong though.


The memory is .5mm and the VRM is 1mm


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The memory is .5mm and the VRM is 1mm










Thanks bud.


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Excellent. Lucky me, .5 and 1 are what I have. Those thicknesses must be somewhat universal, because that's what my 7970 used. Thank you both for your help. +Reps for you both.


----------



## motorwayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> My PC/tech purchases are funded by being extremely thrifty with my weekly food budget, not going out drinking/clubbing anymore (there's only so many times you can- actually this isn't PG rated), and volunteering for university research studies ($20 for 30mins of your time. do it twice a day every weekday, that's $200 per week)
> 
> I don't have a job, yet I still manage. Just gotta ask yourself "is it worth the effort?"


That is the FUNNIEST thing I have read in ages!!


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> I am confused with all this rev a and rev b , I have never flashed a bios on a gpu before , how do I know what bios my card will accept ? I see different ones in the main page , any one recommend to me a bios to use for my dual bios gtx 780 classified acx and the easiest way to flash it as well or if some one can remote into my system and show me that be even better


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> I am confused with all this rev a and rev b , I have never flashed a bios on a gpu before , how do I know what bios my card will accept ? I see different ones in the main page , any one recommend to me a bios to use for my dual bios gtx 780 classified acx and the easiest way to flash it as well or if some one can remote into my system and show me that be even better


There are plenty of instructions in this thread.

However, I'll help you out anyway.

Download Sky3nt's Rev.3 LN2 BIOS on the first page.

Unzip the archive and rename the file (.rom) to whatever you want - something short so it's easy to remember/type.

Download NVFlash and open an Elevated Command Prompt (Run "CMD" as Admin).

Put your renamed .rom file (Sky3nt's BIOS) into the NVFLash folder and paste it on the desktop.

Navigate to your NVFlash folder (with the program and the BIOS .rom file) in CMD and then do the following:

1.) nvflash --list
--> This will show you the GPUs installed in the system - if you have 2, it should show #0 and #1 as your GPUs.

2.) nvflash --index=# -4 -5 -6 NAME.rom
--> Press 'y' twice to go ahead and flash the BIOS
--> '#" stands for either "0" or "1", whichever card you're flashing - so if you have two, do "0" first and then "1" next
--> NAME stands for the name of the BIOS you gave "IF" you nenamed it

3.) Repeat previous step for next GPU but remember to change the "#" to the corresponding GPU

4.) Reboot the computer

It should recognize the drivers already and the screen may flash a couple of times but it should be okay.

If you run into any issues where it doesn't see the drivers, just remove the old drivers and reinstall them.

*I TAKE NO RESPONSIBILITY FOR ERRORS YOU MAKE OR YOUR GPUS NOT WORKING - PROCEED AT YOUR OWN RISK!!

Flashing GPUs is inherently risky.

Good luck.


----------



## totalownership

Ok guys I NEED HELP!
Just got my replacement 780 Classified. Wiped out old drivers, installed new card. Still get the long post screen but ok let's see what happens. I install the NVIDIA drivers and GREAT the drivers see the card. Ok I guess I'm in business. Well I take a glance at the card and neither fan is spinning. WTH!!
Card seems to work well as the drivers see the card but the fans don't spin up at all. Not on power up or anything.
Do the fans only come on when needed or should they be operating at all times? Do I have yet ANOTHER broken card? Help guys.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

I have a question and I'd like peoples opinion.

For general day-to-day gaming, which BIOS do you guys recommend ... the version 2 sky-LN2.zip one or the version 3 vBios-v380.80.21.01.80-LN2.zip one?
For long term (stable) overclocking for [email protected] use, which BIOS do you guys recommend ... the version 2 sky-LN2.zip one or the version 3 vBios-v380.80.21.01.80-LN2.zip one?

Thanks.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> Ok guys I NEED HELP!
> Just got my replacement 780 Classified. Wiped out old drivers, installed new card. Still get the long post screen but ok let's see what happens. I install the NVIDIA drivers and GREAT the drivers see the card. Ok I guess I'm in business. Well I take a glance at the card and neither fan is spinning. WTH!!
> Card seems to work well as the drivers see the card but the fans don't spin up at all. Not on power up or anything.
> Do the fans only come on when needed or should they be operating at all times? Do I have yet ANOTHER broken card? Help guys.


They should be running from the get go, check the fan header on the card & make sure it is seated firmly, & that the wires from the fans to the header are good.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> They should be running from the get go, check the fan header on the card & make sure it is seated firmly, & that the wires from the fans to the header are good.


That would be my guess. I'd check the obvious than call up the company that repaired/replaced them and get them to get you replacements.


----------



## Yonner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> There are plenty of instructions in this thread.
> 
> However, I'll help you out anyway.
> 
> Download Sky3nt's Rev.3 LN2 BIOS on the first page.
> 
> Unzip the archive and rename the file (.rom) to whatever you want - something short so it's easy to remember/type.
> 
> Download NVFlash and open an Elevated Command Prompt (Run "CMD" as Admin).
> 
> Put your renamed .rom file (Sky3nt's BIOS) into the NVFLash folder and paste it on the desktop.
> 
> Navigate to your NVFlash folder (with the program and the BIOS .rom file) in CMD and then do the following:
> 
> 1.) nvflash --list
> --> This will show you the GPUs installed in the system - if you have 2, it should show #0 and #1 as your GPUs.
> 
> 2.) nvflash --index=# -4 -5 -6 NAME.rom
> --> Press 'y' twice to go ahead and flash the BIOS
> --> '#" stands for either "0" or "1", whichever card you're flashing - so if you have two, do "0" first and then "1" next
> --> NAME stands for the name of the BIOS you gave "IF" you nenamed it
> 
> 3.) Repeat previous step for next GPU but remember to change the "#" to the corresponding GPU
> 
> 4.) Reboot the computer
> 
> It should recognize the drivers already and the screen may flash a couple of times but it should be okay.
> 
> If you run into any issues where it doesn't see the drivers, just remove the old drivers and reinstall them.
> 
> *I TAKE NO RESPONSIBILITY FOR ERRORS YOU MAKE OR YOUR GPUS NOT WORKING - PROCEED AT YOUR OWN RISK!!
> 
> Flashing GPUs is inherently risky.
> 
> Good luck.


Cheers for the info bud , I have been messing with the card all night


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> Ok guys I NEED HELP!
> Just got my replacement 780 Classified. Wiped out old drivers, installed new card. Still get the long post screen but ok let's see what happens. I install the NVIDIA drivers and GREAT the drivers see the card. Ok I guess I'm in business. Well I take a glance at the card and neither fan is spinning. WTH!!
> Card seems to work well as the drivers see the card but the fans don't spin up at all. Not on power up or anything.
> Do the fans only come on when needed or should they be operating at all times? Do I have yet ANOTHER broken card? Help guys.


Check and see if the fan plug is connected to the pcb. Open up precisonx and see if you can mess with it. The fans should always bw running though.


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> They should be running from the get go, check the fan header on the card & make sure it is seated firmly, & that the wires from the fans to the header are good.


I just did all that and tried another slot. No fans. I checked what looked like the connection for the fans (right near the PCI-E connection) and everything looks right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> That would be my guess. I'd check the obvious than call up the company that repaired/replaced them and get them to get you replacements.


I got both these cards from EVGA themselves. I'm really not feeling having to wait another week for a working card. And to be honest , at this point, I don't see it being a problem with my system as the fans shouldn't have anything to do with that especially if one card has working fans but non-functional card and the other has functional card but non-working fans.

I'm now getting a little on the frustrated side as this is two cards from EVGA now with no function. The only thing I can think to do now is take the system to Microcenter and see what they can come up with. Of course that's going to cost ME money


----------



## renji1337

Im still getting 80c top card 65c bottom card during heaven benchmark. 100% fan speed on both cards + I had to rma one with samsung memory, only hit 1215 +500 at 1.212v but the new one does 1280 and +250 on 1.2v but its elpida memory.


----------



## criminal

OH YEAH!


----------



## Ryanboost

Strange issue I'm having.

GTX 780 Classified with EK water block (which I highly recommend) currently running stock bios with a mild overclock.

Whenever I launch a game or benchmark there is a noticeable sound that comes from the video card. I've even unplugged my speakers and removed my sound card just to be sure it wasn't interference.

Have any of you ever had this happen or heard about it happening before?

I'm just concerned there might be something wrong with the card.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanboost*
> 
> Strange issue I'm having.
> 
> GTX 780 Classified with EK water block (which I highly recommend) currently running stock bios with a mild overclock.
> 
> Whenever I launch a game or benchmark there is a noticeable sound that comes from the video card. I've even unplugged my speakers and removed my sound card just to be sure it wasn't interference.
> 
> Have any of you ever had this happen or heard about it happening before?
> 
> I'm just concerned there might be something wrong with the card.


That is coil whine / inductor buzz. It is normal and it happens on both of my Classifieds when I launch a game / bench (one slightly louder than the other). Some cards don't have it at all though. Your PSU and other components can contribute to it too.


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Check and see if the fan plug is connected to the pcb. Open up precisonx and see if you can mess with it. The fans should always bw running though.


I launched Precision X and it thinks the fans are just blazing away yet there's nothing happening. I'm thinking about swapping my power supply and see if that makes a difference but this same power supply was just powering two AMD cars in Crossfire and all fans were working. I'm going to put the first card they sent me in and see if the fans work. That should give me some idea. Last resort is to dive into the motherboard bios


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> OH YEAH!


Awesome I have never seen an ASIC rating like that on any card I have ever owned, my replacement card has an ASIC of 73.8%, but it overclocks as high as any of the other 3 I have had and the memory clocks the highest of the 3. So I ain't complaining, not going to put the block on it, going to sell it and wait for the ti Classified's arrival


----------



## Ryanboost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> That is coil whine / inductor buzz. It is normal and it happens on both of my Classifieds when I launch a game / bench (one slightly louder than the other). Some cards don't have it at all though. Your PSU and other components can contribute to it too.


Thank you so much! I've heard of people talking about that with power supplies but never with video cards. Crazy stuff.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> I launched Precision X and it thinks the fans are just blazing away yet there's nothing happening. I'm thinking about swapping my power supply and see if that makes a difference but this same power supply was just powering two AMD cars in Crossfire and all fans were working. I'm going to put the first card they sent me in and see if the fans work. That should give me some idea. Last resort is to dive into the motherboard bios


It should be something with the card itself, header not seated in, broken/frayed wire, or seized up fans. If the wiring itself is in good shape, wires in the connector pins look good & the connector is in the header properly, not much else can be done besides replace the cooler.


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It should be something with the card itself, header not seated in, broken/frayed wire, or seized up fans. If the wiring itself is in good shape, wires in the connector pins look good & the connector is in the header properly, not much else can be done besides replace the cooler.


Well I do have one option still open. Since I got one card that the system can't see but the fans work fine and another card the system recognizes and works with but the fans are DOA then.... I bet you can see where I'm going with this









What I need to know is if EVGA is going to give me any flack with swapping the fan assembly. Also need to know if that entails also removing the heatsinks and having to apply thermal paste again. If so I'd rather not bother going through all that. I can and did it with my CPU but not really feeling that whole procedure. Just want to replace the fan assembly. Any videos or FAQ's on removing the fan around?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> Well I do have one option still open. Since I got one card that the system can't see but the fans work fine and another card the system recognizes and works with but the fans are DOA then.... I bet you can see where I'm going with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I need to know is if EVGA is going to give me any flack with swapping the fan assembly. Also need to know if that entails also removing the heatsinks and having to apply thermal paste again. If so I'd rather not bother going through all that. I can and did it with my CPU but not really feeling that whole procedure. Just want to replace the fan assembly. Any videos or FAQ's on removing the fan around?


The cooler should just be 4 screws at the back, the heatplate doesn't need to be removed. You will have to apply new thermal paste on the gpu core.
Evga is good with cooler removal, as long as the card is in full factory condition (the same as it came out of the box when new) RMA shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The cooler should just be 4 screws at the back, the heatplate doesn't need to be removed. You will have to apply new thermal paste on the gpu core.
> Evga is good with cooler removal, as long as the card is in full factory condition (the same as it came out of the box when new) RMA shouldn't be a problem.


There is also one more screw on the top of the cooler where the cooler extends above the PCB that has to be removed in order to remove the cooler.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> There is also one more screw on the top of the cooler where the cooler extends above the PCB that has to be removed in order to remove the cooler.


I don't have a classified, all my other non-reference coolers have just been the 4 screw type, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The cooler should just be 4 screws at the back, the heatplate doesn't need to be removed. You will have to apply new thermal paste on the gpu core.
> Evga is good with cooler removal, as long as the card is in full factory condition (the same as it came out of the box when new) RMA shouldn't be a problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> There is also one more screw on the top of the cooler where the cooler extends above the PCB that has to be removed in order to remove the cooler.


In the process of removing it now and see what you guys are talking about. No easy way out!















I called them up a little while ago and they said the same thing you guys said. At this point I'm really getting heated, no pun intended.
I'm just wondering why I'm over playing manufacturer on almost twelve hundred dollars worth of hardware that's supposed to be top of the line.
Just venting right now fellas. Back to the operation, I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## totalownership

UPDATE: Come to find out the fan was NOT connected. It was pretty much just jammed in there and looked connected as it was pressed up against the circuit board. I didn't need to swap fans after all but I did have to remove the whole cooler assembly. Fans are working correctly now. I jumped them up to 100 percent to see if I could hear them and they passed muster. So now I can at least get to enjoy the card. I gotta admit though this whole thing has taken alot of the







out of me for sure. I'm gonna have to put a word in with EVGA and voice some displeasure from this whole ordeal. A broken card first then another one that needed an "assembly required" sticker on it. Not a good track record for trying to win a customer over to the green team. I was seeing red and not AMD if you know what I mean.


----------



## renji1337

Ive done everything to try to lower my SLI temps. I even jimmy rigged a 120mm fan on, which only made my top go to 78c. -_-.

I have 78c reguardless of 1.75v vs 1.212v too lol

Also, my new card back from RMA doesnt like my second PCI-e slot for some reason, It wont be recongized in the bios unless I have the pc sideways. but if i have this card as the first card it runs fine reguardless...weirdness


----------



## jink

Would love to be added to the list.

780 Classified under water with EK block. Passively cooling VRM with Enzotech MOS-C1 heatsinks. Backplate installed with help from BGKris.

Looking to be stable at 1267/3104 @ 1.21V running skyn3t's LN2 bios and a night of testing. Temps hover around 42-45C (22C over ambient).








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6qwwf/



http://imgur.com/YVHZDOI




http://imgur.com/Ve142WE

Will take some better pictures once I get a second radiator and light strips.

EDIT: Forgot one of the block.... This was of my previous card (and worse VRM cooling) that had major issues with display corruption on POST after benchmarking for a few hours (***?)


http://imgur.com/wdHsSSs


----------



## totalownership

Don't know if I'm doing this right but here:

My asic read: 77.8 which if I understand correctly is middle of the road. Also I see I have Samsung memory.


----------



## NJsFinest24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> Don't know if I'm doing this right but here:
> 
> My asic read: 77.8 which if I understand correctly is middle of the road. Also I see I have Samsung memory.


My ASIC is 70.5 and I have Samsung memory also. That score cant be good at all.


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJsFinest24*
> 
> My ASIC is 70.5 and I have Samsung memory also. That score cant be good at all.


I don't even know what score you're talking about.lol
Let me know because this card will be back in the box in a heart beat. Remember, I had to actually connect the fan to the card myself as it came disconnected.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> Don't know if I'm doing this right but here:
> 
> My asic read: 77.8 which if I understand correctly is middle of the road. Also I see I have Samsung memory.


77.8 is pretty high for a Classified. I've had 6 Classys and the highest that I ever had was 77%.


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> 77.8 is pretty high for a Classified. I've had 6 Classys and the highest that I ever had was 77%.


So the higher the number the worse it is? I don't know anything about that number. I guess my card wont clock for crap huh?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> So the higher the number the worse it is? I don't know anything about that number. I guess my card wont clock for crap huh?


The higher the number the less voltage leakage there is in that chip, which theoretically means that it'll clock better on air and stay cooler. I'm going to guess your card will clock like a beast on air. 1300+ easy.

But in general people don't put too much stock in the ASIC score. Some low ASIC GPUs overclock like champions, while some high ASIC chips don't OC for squat.

You've got a Classified with Samsung memory and a nice ASIC. See what it can do. Notwithstanding your problems, it seems like you might have a winner on your hands.


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> The higher the number the less voltage leakage there is in that chip, which theoretically means that it'll clock better on air and stay cooler. I'm going to guess your card will clock like a beast on air. 1300+ easy.
> 
> But in general people don't put too much stock in the ASIC score. Some low ASIC GPUs overclock like champions, while some high ASIC chips don't OC for squat.
> 
> You've got a Classified with Samsung memory and a nice ASIC. See what it can do. Notwithstanding your problems, it seems like you might have a winner on your hands.


But I'll probably need to update the bios first right?


----------



## sWaY20

My ASIC is 77.6, i can get 1410mhz gpu clock (+300) and i have sammy mem so i can go to 1892mhz (+780). Temps are just above 80 running valley, heaven wont take those clocks. I bet i could do wonderful things once i get watercooled.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> So the higher the number the worse it is? I don't know anything about that number. I guess my card wont clock for crap huh?


Mine is 81.7 and if you look through some benches ive got one of the highest 780s. So to me that number doesnt mean a whole lot cause their is no mass data input.











read the small text at the bottom lol


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> 77.8 is pretty high for a Classified. I've had 6 Classys and the highest that I ever had was 77%.


Interesting.



I have a 78.% ASIC with Samsung Memory and pretty much peg out on stock BIOS (soon to change that) at 1293MHz on air.


----------



## thmeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jink*
> 
> Would love to be added to the list.
> 
> 780 Classified under water with EK block. Passively cooling VRM with Enzotech MOS-C1 heatsinks. Backplate installed with help from BGKris.
> 
> Looking to be stable at 1267/3104 @ 1.21V running skyn3t's LN2 bios and a night of testing. Temps hover around 42-45C (22C over ambient).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6qwwf/
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/YVHZDOI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Ve142WE
> 
> Will take some better pictures once I get a second radiator and light strips.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot one of the block.... This was of my previous card (and worse VRM cooling) that had major issues with display corruption on POST after benchmarking for a few hours (***?)
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/wdHsSSs


Are you sure those heatsinks are MOS-C1? They actually look more like BCC9.

http://www.enzotechnology.com/bcc9.htm


----------



## renji1337

1.212V 1293mhz on both cards, bottom card 68c top card 90c -_-.

I don't see why its getting so hot, 22c higher then the bottom card?

espcially when someone else here has the same case and fans and has a lower temp. and its not the card since I have 3 here, one heading back to EVGA and there all this hot for some reason

also, my previous gtx 670 windforces didnt get above 70c during 3hour heaven run. 70% fan speed. lol


----------



## Yonner

just done a valley benchmark  are these good reults?


----------



## renji1337

70C top card

57c bottom card.

lol


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> 70C top card
> 
> 57c bottom card.
> 
> lol


Whatever works!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> Don't know if I'm doing this right but here:
> 
> My asic read: 77.8 which if I understand correctly is middle of the road. Also I see I have Samsung memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77.8 is pretty high for a Classified. I've had 6 Classys and the highest that I ever had was 77%.
Click to expand...

http://s774.photobucket.com/user/coolhand_SS/media/Slam_zps7433b549.jpg.html


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> But I'll probably need to update the bios first right?


Try overclocking it on the stock BIOS first. You don't need a custom BIOS to get high clocks, though it helps. From my experience most 780 Classifieds will do 1200+ with the stock BIOS (normal BIOS, you don't even need to switch to the LN2 BIOS) at stock volts.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s774.photobucket.com/user/coolhand_SS/media/Slam_zps7433b549.jpg.html


Showoff.


----------



## jink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thmeky*
> 
> Are you sure those heatsinks are MOS-C1? They actually look more like BCC9.
> 
> http://www.enzotechnology.com/bcc9.htm


You are correct. That is my previous 780 with the crappier VRM cooling. Those heatsinks are some no name from China (for $2!). My latest 780 is rocking the Enzotech MOS-C1:



http://imgur.com/KRPTUFC

Perfectly sized.

EDIT:


http://imgur.com/ZNWZ4l7


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s774.photobucket.com/user/coolhand_SS/media/Slam_zps7433b549.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showoff.
Click to expand...

second card 84.5%,I have to agree ,I didn't see many 90.0%+ Asic cards ..maybe 1~2 posted here


----------



## NJsFinest24

Well I have a noob question. I want to overclock my 780 Classified and I want to flash one of the custom bios. I will be overclocking on air so which bios do I use and how do I flash a bios for a video card?? Sorry I've never tried it before. Thanks for any help.


----------



## jink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJsFinest24*
> 
> Well I have a noob question. I want to overclock my 780 Classified and I want to flash one of the custom bios. I will be overclocking on air so which bios do I use and how do I flash a bios for a video card?? Sorry I've never tried it before. Thanks for any help.


If you are overclocking on air then the stock BIOS will be sufficient due to the extra heat generated with extra voltage. Try to reach the limits of the stock BIOS before flashing to the custom ones. You might be limited by temperature rather than power target/voltage.


----------



## NJsFinest24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jink*
> 
> If you are overclocking on air then the stock BIOS will be sufficient due to the extra heat generated with extra voltage. Try to reach the limits of the stock BIOS before flashing to the custom ones. You might be limited by temperature rather than power target/voltage.


Thanks for the reply. Ive tried to overclock a little bit but it seems I am not doing something right. Whenever I am in a game, my screen will go black and say No dvi signal. So maybe its not getting enough voltage?? Its not getting too hot according to Precision X. Trial and error for right now I guess.


----------



## jink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJsFinest24*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Ive tried to overclock a little bit but it seems I am not doing something right. Whenever I am in a game, my screen will go black and say No dvi signal. So maybe its not getting enough voltage?? Its not getting too hot according to Precision X. Trial and error for right now I guess.


How are you deciding your clock increases? Are you following any guides?

Start by focusing only on the core. Your card jumps up/down in 13mhz blocks. I start overclocking by trying +13 to the core and using a combination of OC Scanner to warm the card and then 20 minutes of Valley on Extreme. I use Precision X's monitoring window to show temps and 'limits' (voltage, usage, etc). If Valley doesn't crash and the driver continues working without 'stopping' then I bump up another 13mhz. I adjust the core while Valley is running so that the core doesn't cool down (try to get the GPU hot before testing to help finding problems). I am also sure to set the priority of Boost 2.0 to temperature and I max that slider out on Precision X.



http://imgur.com/ueMtqvY


You will eventually hit a voltage wall which manifests itself with the Voltage Limit in the monitoring window showing a '1' or unstable behavior/artifacts in Valley. You then need to start increasing voltage a click up in Precision X, shutdown the computer fully and then start back up and retest with another 'heating' round of OC Scanner. If it passes, try increasing the core speed again. Rinse repeat. This takes a few hours.

Have a stable speed you are happy with? Start testing with a game engine. I like to run the Metro 2033 benchmark (C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Metro 2033\metro2033benchmark.exe) for 10 loops with an extreme setting (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1736241/Benchmarking/Metro2033/frontline%281920x1200maxed%29.mbcfg). Is that stable? Start playing some games and see how stable things are. I've been using BF4 to test stability.

Now; you have the core stable. You can try your hand at memory overclocking. Right off the bat I tried +300 memory and I haven't had any issues with stability (I have Samsung chips).

[EDIT]: Clarified steps of increasing voltage.
[EDIT]: Mentioned temperature target and screenshot of Precision X.


----------



## NJsFinest24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jink*
> 
> How are you deciding your clock increases? Are you following any guides?
> 
> Start by focusing only on the core. Your card jumps up/down in 13mhz blocks. I start overclocking by trying +13 to the core and using a combination of OC Scanner to warm the card and then 20 minutes of Valley on Extreme. I use Precision X's monitoring window to show temps and 'limits' (voltage, usage, etc). If Valley doesn't crash and the driver continues working without 'stopping' then I bump up another 13mhz. I adjust the core while Valley is running so that the core doesn't cool down (try to get the GPU hot before testing to help finding problems).
> 
> You will eventually hit a voltage wall (and usually see that with the Voltage Limit in the monitoring window going to a 1) or unstable behavior. You then need to start increasing voltage a click up and retest. If it passes, try increasing the core speed again. Rinse repeat. This takes a few hours.
> 
> Have a stable speed you are happy with? Start testing with a game engine. I like to run the Metro 2033 benchmark (C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Metro 2033\metro2033benchmark.exe) for 10 loops with an extreme setting (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1736241/Benchmarking/Metro2033/frontline%281920x1200maxed%29.mbcfg). Is that stable? Start playing some games and see how stable things are. I've been using BF4 to test stability. Now; you have the core stable. You can try your hand at memory overclocking. Right off the bat I tried +300 memory and I haven't had any issues with stability (I have Samsung chips).


I was just using Precision X to OC. My Nvidia driver keeps crashing also and I have the latest drivers. Are you using Afterburner to OC?? I will give everything you said a shot and see how it turns out. I appreciate all of this. Rep+


----------



## renji1337

Welp, I RMA'd one of my classifieds and received the new one, the old one would do 1215 and +600, but even at stock voltage it would artifact once it hit 70c, the new one hits 1241mhz at 1.162v along with my other classified, 1241mhz at 1.162v

But the bad part of the new one, its elpida memory, wont go above +70, looks like the luck of the draw but hey I guess its still good. Im losing about 60 points in heaven but now the cards work.

Is 3030 a good heaven 4.0 score for these cards? this is at stock voltage 1.162v


----------



## jink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJsFinest24*
> 
> I was just using Precision X to OC. My Nvidia driver keeps crashing also and I have the latest drivers. Are you using Afterburner to OC?? I will give everything you said a shot and see how it turns out. I appreciate all of this. Rep+


I use Precision X for overclocking. Make sure you aren't jumping too much in core clocks at one time. Slow and easy is the pace you want to work at.

This is how my screen looks when I am testing:


http://imgur.com/DtQJwu5


I have all monitors open so I can see temperatures of core and the VRM (using HWiNFO64 for that display) and I see driver 'limits' as reported by Precision X. I usually keep my mouse near the bottom right corner so I can walk away and come back to see the "Driver has stopped responding" balloon tip (if you hover on a balloon tip, it won't disappear).









[EDIT]: Crap, I had the VRM temperature scrolled off of the HWiNFO64 window when I took the screenshot. lol


----------



## NJsFinest24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jink*
> 
> I use Precision X for overclocking. Make sure you aren't jumping too much in core clocks at one time. Slow and easy is the pace you want to work at.
> 
> This is how my screen looks when I am testing:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/DtQJwu5
> 
> 
> I have all monitors open so I can see temperatures of core and the VRM (using HWiNFO64 for that display) and I see driver 'limits' as reported by Precision X. I usually keep my mouse near the bottom right corner so I can walk away and come back to see the "Driver has stopped responding" balloon tip (if you hover on a balloon tip, it won't disappear).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [EDIT]: Crap, I had the VRM temperature scrolled off of the HWiNFO64 window when I took the screenshot. lol


Ok so Im using Valley to check things out and it says my gpu clock is at 1397mhz which cant be correct and the I have Precision X running on the other screen and it shows the gpu clock at 575mhz. I must be doing something wrong. I raised the voltage +25mV and the gpu clock +64mhz and the mem clock +292. The temperature of the card gets to about 68 degrees. Its like Precision X isnt picking up Valley at all.

I got Valley to recognize Afterburner I think and here are my numbers. No crashes as of now. Is it safe or should I start over??


----------



## Mydog

Wish my cards where more even


----------



## jink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJsFinest24*
> 
> Ok so Im using Valley to check things out and it says my gpu clock is at 1397mhz which cant be correct and the I have Precision X running on the other screen and it shows the gpu clock at 575mhz. I must be doing something wrong. I raised the voltage +25mV and the gpu clock +64mhz and the mem clock +292. The temperature of the card gets to about 68 degrees. Its like Precision X isnt picking up Valley at all.
> 
> I got Valley to recognize Afterburner I think and here are my numbers. No crashes as of now. Is it safe or should I start over??


Well you certainly jumped headfirst into this. That's a massive start to overclocking!

Don't trust what Valley is reporting in it's GPU monitoring; use Precision X or Afterburner (it's the same software, Riva Tuner). Make sure you let the stability tests run for a few hours. Then get into gaming. That's the only way to really know if the clocks are stable enough for you.


----------



## NJsFinest24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jink*
> 
> Well you certainly jumped headfirst into this. That's a massive start to overclocking!
> 
> Don't trust what Valley is reporting in it's GPU monitoring; use Precision X or Afterburner (it's the same software, Riva Tuner). Make sure you let the stability tests run for a few hours. Then get into gaming. That's the only way to really know if the clocks are stable enough for you.


I turned it down since BF4 wouldnt even load up. GPU clock is at +109mhz and the memory clock is at +292mhz and stable in bf4 so far. Temps are really good so far. But I will run the stability tests for a while before I play with the OC some more. No increase in FPS it seems like tho.


----------



## jameyscott

What's the highest you guys are stable at for gaming? So far, I'm stable with 1358Mhz on the core and 7400 on the memory.


----------



## jink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJsFinest24*
> 
> I turned it down since BF4 wouldnt even load up. GPU clock is at +109mhz and the memory clock is at +292mhz and stable in bf4 so far. Temps are really good so far. But I will run the stability tests for a while before I play with the OC some more. No increase in FPS it seems like tho.


Ah. Sounds like it's getting sorted out. What are your actual core clocks with +109?

Test for improvement with Metro 2033 or 3DMark. My metro score went up 5 fps, minimums as well with my overclock. You can toggle between overlock/default by storing your settings as a profile in Precision X/Afterburner (right click on a slot to save).


----------



## jink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What's the highest you guys are stable at for gaming? So far, I'm stable with 1358Mhz on the core and 7400 on the memory.


Wow. That's really high.









I can do 1267/6608.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jink*
> 
> Wow. That's really high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do 1267/6608.


Not stock voltage of course maxxed out voltages on classified tool.


----------



## jink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Not stock voltage of course maxxed out voltages on classified tool.


Ah. I haven't ventured into the extra voltage yet. Still at 1.21V.

I really wanted an EVBot but didn't order it before they were sold out everywhere. Had the tab open and everything!


----------



## NJsFinest24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jink*
> 
> Ah. Sounds like it's getting sorted out. What are your actual core clocks with +109?
> 
> Test for improvement with Metro 2033 or 3DMark. My metro score went up 5 fps, minimums as well with my overclock. You can toggle between overlock/default by storing your settings as a profile in Precision X/Afterburner (right click on a slot to save).


Here's my Precision X profile. Its gets to about 1221mhz I believe in game.


----------



## jink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJsFinest24*
> 
> Here's my Precision X profile. Its gets to about 1221mhz I believe in game.


That's pretty impressive for stock cooling and bios!


----------



## NJsFinest24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jink*
> 
> That's pretty impressive for stock cooling and bios!


Really?? Well then I guess I should be pretty happy then. I'll run 3Dmark 11 and reinstall Metro and see how it all goes and if I can get some more out of it. I really appreciate all your help. I just ran 3Dmark 11 and it ran my card at 575mhz. Is that correct??


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJsFinest24*
> 
> Really?? Well then I guess I should be pretty happy then. I'll run 3Dmark 11 and reinstall Metro and see how it all goes and if I can get some more out of it. I really appreciate all your help. I just ran 3Dmark 11 and it ran my card at 575mhz. Is that correct??


575mhz is not correct, infact if i turn SLI on while evga precision x is running my cards lock to 575mhz, you have to close precision x and restart it and then it will clock correctly.

try closing precision x and restarting it


----------



## NJsFinest24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> 575mhz is not correct, infact if i turn SLI on while evga precision x is running my cards lock to 575mhz, you have to close precision x and restart it and then it will clock correctly.
> 
> try closing precision x and restarting it


Ahh thank you very much. I will give that a shot.

Edit: Got up to 1280mhz stable with an increase of +50mv. Temps are still really good and my fps has increased in bf4. Having an issue with 3Dmark 11 tho, I keep getting an error at the 3rd part of the test which stinks. I wonder if its safe to max out the voltage in Precision X and see if I can crank it up some more. Its pretty neat to see how strong this card is. And even after shutting down Precision X, it still stuck at 575mhz.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What's the highest you guys are stable at for gaming? So far, I'm stable with 1358Mhz on the core and 7400 on the memory.


I can run stable gaming and benching at 1410 / 7400 @ 1.350 volts. Max temp hits 49c and VRM temps sit around 60-65C.

I mostly run at at 1.25v and around 1350 / 7200. Just feels more comfortable for some reason... At 1.35v the coil whine from both the card and my psu noticeably increased and I find I'm constantly watching my VRM and core temps to make sure they don't blow up. Not conducive to relaxing gaming sessions.

I was able to clock higher at 1.375v but not without a stray artifact here or there.


----------



## fleetfeather

what's the max voltage you guys push through a classy on air?

edit: for gaming and/or for benching


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> what's the max voltage you guys push through a classy on air?
> 
> edit: for gaming and/or for benching


1.21 is all I could achieve with very good air cooling, side panel off, and all fans at 100%


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 1.21 is all I could achieve with very good air cooling, side panel off, and all fans at 100%


ahh yeah, and 1.21 is set without changing the vbios, or is it set via the classy volt tool?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> ahh yeah, and 1.21 is set without changing the vbios, or is it set via the classy volt tool?


If you flash Skyn3t's bios you can get it with the PrecisionX voltage tool.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If you flash Skyn3t's bios you can get it with the PrecisionX voltage tool.


cool beans. might keep my EVBot in the box til it's loop time then...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> cool beans. might keep my EVBot in the box til it's loop time then...


Nah, just send it to me...


----------



## criminal

I am loving my replacement Classy!

*Criminal -- 3820 @4.625GHz -- GTX 780 Classy @MHz 1410/1832MHz -- 3564 -- 85.2 FPS:*


----------



## NJsFinest24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I am loving my replacement Classy!
> 
> *Criminal -- 3820 @4.625GHz -- GTX 780 Classy @MHz 1410/1832MHz -- 3564 -- 85.2 FPS:*


Is that on air?? Lol good job man.


----------



## NateN34

Looking at getting this card, but not sure if it will fit..

Can anyone measure the distance from the PCI bracket, to the top of the card?

Here is an image:


----------



## jink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34*
> 
> Looking at getting this card, but not sure if it will fit..
> 
> Can anyone measure the distance from the PCI bracket, to the top of the card?
> 
> Here is an image:


1 3/8" ... around 32cm?


----------



## jink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJsFinest24*
> 
> Ahh thank you very much. I will give that a shot.
> 
> Edit: Got up to 1280mhz stable with an increase of +50mv. Temps are still really good and my fps has increased in bf4. Having an issue with 3Dmark 11 tho, I keep getting an error at the 3rd part of the test which stinks. I wonder if its safe to max out the voltage in Precision X and see if I can crank it up some more. Its pretty neat to see how strong this card is. And even after shutting down Precision X, it still stuck at 575mhz.


Sheesh. 1280 is insanely high for air. If that's stable (meaning it passes all of 3D Mark)... that's freaking incredible!


----------



## NJsFinest24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jink*
> 
> Sheesh. 1280 is insanely high for air. If that's stable (meaning it passes all of 3D Mark)... that's freaking incredible!


Yea I am very happy with it lol. I keep getting an error on the last part of 3Dmark tho but I am having no issues running bf4 on ultra for a few hours now. I would love to see my 3Dmark score tho.


----------



## szeged

evbot arrived today, now i need the 780ti classified to release


----------



## jink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> evbot arrived today, now i need the 780ti classified to release


I want an EVBot so bad!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jink*
> 
> I want an EVBot so bad!


i know someone selling another one but he wants $75 usd for it


----------



## mphfrom77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Not sure if has been mentioned here, but someone said that NVIDIA Inspector can read the memory type if you hover over the "Memory Type" field with the mouse pointer. I confirmed that it does work last night. So anyone that wants to know what memory they have without removing the cooler, there is a way.


Huh.

Shows Samsung for me.

But with my firsts attempts ever at overclocking, I hardly could raise the memory at all.

Thinking I will try to step up though as I only have about a 10 days left to do so. I doubt I'll revisit trying to overclock the memory again. It took a while to realize I had to drop the gpu core down to +55 to be game stable in BF4 (that was +0 on memory). But, idk, maybe I should try again with the memory, because when I did try I was going for +94 and +81 on the gpu core.

Any suggestion on where I would want to start with the memory. I think one guy just told me to start with +25 steps.

Edit- BTW, I downloaded GPU-Z, how do I access the ASIC score? Through gpu-z?

Edit- Nevermind, found it by left clicking the top left icon on gpu-z...69.0% for me I guess.


----------



## mphfrom77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJsFinest24*
> 
> Here's my Precision X profile. Its gets to about 1221mhz I believe in game.


It was explained to me to flip over to the 2nd bios that unlocks the higher 115% power target. Then raise the voltage up as high as I could. But my clocks were a lot worse than yours.


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jink*
> 
> Sheesh. 1280 is insanely high for air. If that's stable (meaning it passes all of 3D Mark)... that's freaking incredible!


We have similar cards yours is a little better but mine is running the skynet 3 rev bios at 1.212 and does 1280mhz/+500/7ghz on the memory on Air max temp gaming is 81c temp power target at 130%







itll do 1293 but gets artifacts in battlefield here and there


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i know someone selling another one but he wants $75 usd for it


does you friend still have it...I am interested


----------



## Fonne

Is VERY close on making a order on a EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Classified - Would be my very first Classified









- But do they use the new B1 revision like Gigabyte "GHz Edition" do ?


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone waiting on the 780Ti classified?


----------



## NJsFinest24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mphfrom77*
> 
> It was explained to me to flip over to the 2nd bios that unlocks the higher 115% power target. Then raise the voltage up as high as I could. But my clocks were a lot worse than yours.


I thought I was on the 2nd Bios but I will double check. Thanks for that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> We have similar cards yours is a little better but mine is running the skynet 3 rev bios at 1.212 and does 1280mhz/+500/7ghz on the memory on Air max temp gaming is 81c temp power target at 130%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itll do 1293 but gets artifacts in battlefield here and there


Im still on the stock bios and my temps dont get to 70 degrees as of right now. I want to raise it some more and see how high I can get it on air before I consider water cooling since its something I've never done it before.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone waiting on the 780Ti classified?


the only one worth waiting since the Vanilla doesn't show all that much over Classy


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone waiting on the 780Ti classified?


Can't come soon enough









Just going to swap the blocks from the regular Classy's to the TI's, 30 mins work tops from shutdown until I'm up and running.


----------



## Fonne

Looks really nice the Ti









http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-235-EA&campaign=pcm/skinflint-couk&campaign=pcm/skinflint-couk

But ~200 pund over the GTX780 Classified is just over my budget ...

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-227-EA&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1341


----------



## Jhors2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone waiting on the 780Ti classified?


I am waiting here as well. I will be picking up 3 and offloading my Titan. I will be doing surround but only 1080P so I doubt the VRAM difference will be nearly as important as I was initially thinking.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> does you friend still have it...I am interested


ill ask him.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I am loving my replacement Classy!
> 
> *Criminal -- 3820 @4.625GHz -- GTX 780 Classy @MHz 1410/1832MHz -- 3564 -- 85.2 FPS:*


Get another fan on that bad boy and u can push it more!!!


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya I am considering four 780 Ti classifieds, wonder how much they will run. Also, will they require EVBOT for decent voltage adjustment? Seems silly they would still keep putting on a connector for a device they don't even make anymore.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya I am considering four 780 Ti classifieds, wonder how much they will run.


jacob said most likely priced like the 780 to 780 classified, so $50 more than a normal 780ti.


----------



## Eggy88

Some of my latest benchmarks:





Finaly broke 12.000 in Firestrike, and pushed the card closer to the magical 1500Mhz, 1.425v on the GPU.

Now all i need is a 5Ghz+ 4770k and i'll break 17.000 in 3Dmark 11 (PM me if you have one for sale)...


----------



## NJsFinest24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Some of my latest benchmarks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finaly broke 12.000 in Firestrike, and pushed the card closer to the magical 1500Mhz, 1.425v on the GPU.
> 
> Now all i need is a 5Ghz+ 4770k and i'll break 17.000 in 3Dmark 11 (PM me if you have one for sale)...


Sweet jesus thats awesome!! What kind of cooling setup do you have??


----------



## NJsFinest24

Well I finally got my 3Dmark to finish the 3rd test. Certainly not as good as Eggy88 but I am quite pleased for being on the stock bios and on air. I know it doesn't show the current speed of the GPU but it was at 1267mhz during the test and hit 72 degrees.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya I am considering four 780 Ti classifieds, wonder how much they will run. Also, will they require EVBOT for decent voltage adjustment? Seems silly they would still keep putting on a connector for a device they don't even make anymore.


I'm sure it'll still be 1.35v with the Classified overvolt tool. Still pretty good without the EVBot imo.


----------



## pharma57

I'm curious to see if a "modified" version of the Classified overvolt tool is made available. If the Classy is capable of taking more volts (Classy extra caps and vrm) why stop at 1.35v? I think one main reason was the availability of the EvBot ... but if they will suspend EvBot production there's no reason not to increase the voltage range on Classy Overvolt tool.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I'm curious to see if a "modified" version of the Classified overvolt tool is made available. If the Classy is capable of taking more volts (Classy extra caps and vrm) why stop at 1.35v? I think one main reason was the availability of the EvBot ... but if they will suspend EvBot production there's no reason not to increase the voltage range on Classy Overvolt tool.


another thing about the evbot is you can change the voltages during a bench if you feel you need more, but if you feel you need more with the software tool, you have to tab out to do it.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The evbot is needed for over 1.35V on Classified right now. Another advantage of the evbot is changing clocks & voltage on the fly, usually the card is overclocked, bench is run, have to finish it before you change anything. With evbot, it is possible to downclock or increase voltage for the toughest part of the 3d app then change it back for the rest, all while things are still running.


You can't overvolt it with a voltage regulator yourself?


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya I am considering four 780 Ti classifieds, wonder how much they will run. Also, will they require EVBOT for decent voltage adjustment? Seems silly they would still keep putting on a connector for a device they don't even make anymore.


4 780 Ti's with 3GB of VRAM would not be a very smart move from 4 Titans especially with your setup. I'm sure you're aware of that. I haven't heard any concrete evidence or rumors about a 6GB version to be released for a while. The Classified will most likely have 3GB as well.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I'm sure it'll still be 1.35v with the Classified overvolt tool. Still pretty good without the EVBot imo.


Yeah I've heard a few people state that other than for bench runs, 1.35v plus the LLC mod, is about all you can run 24/7 on water.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Yeah I've heard a few people state that other than for bench runs, 1.35v plus the LLC mod, is about all you can run 24/7 on water.


I didn't think there was an LLC mod for the Classy?


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clexzor*
> 
> We have similar cards yours is a little better but mine is running the skynet 3 rev bios at 1.212 and does 1280mhz/+500/7ghz on the memory on Air max temp gaming is 81c temp power target at 130%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itll do 1293 but gets artifacts in battlefield here and there


Raise your fan speeds or set a more aggressive fan curve. Those sorts of temps will cause artifacts while running at a cooler temp would help to alleviate them and create a more stable environment for the GPU.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I didn't think there was an LLC mod for the Classy?


I haven't went over 1.35v myself, but the MSI AB LLC mod works on all GK110 besides the 780 Ti (as it doesn't work on my 780 Ti) at least to my knowledge. What makes the Classy different than a reference model? They use the same voltage regulator dont they.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> I haven't went over 1.35v myself, but the MSI AB LLC mod works on all GK110 besides the 780 Ti (as it doesn't work on my 780 Ti) at least to my knowledge. What makes the Classy different than a reference model? They use the same voltage regulator dont they.


Everything is beefed up on the Classy including the VRM. I don't think they use the same controller.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> You can't overvolt it with a voltage regulator yourself?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> I haven't went over 1.35v myself, but the MSI AB LLC mod works on all GK110 besides the 780 Ti (as it doesn't work on my 780 Ti) at least to my knowledge. What makes the Classy different than a reference model? They use the same voltage regulator dont they.


The classy uses a different voltage controller than the reference cards, it can be hardmodded but most people prefer not to use the soldering iron for voltage control.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The classy uses a different voltage controller than the reference cards, it can be hardmodded but most people prefer not to use the soldering iron for voltage control.


Surely I can just send my cards to you to have you do it.


----------



## fleetfeather

My EVBot arrived today. Am I right in assuming that this thing is powered through the communication cables (rather than a battery?)


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> My EVBot arrived today. Am I right in assuming that this thing is powered through the communication cables (rather than a battery?)


yeah


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah


Nice, I got kinda worried when I was spamming the power button and not getting a response haha


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Nice, I got kinda worried when I was spamming the power button and not getting a response haha


lol









i cant wait for the 780ti classy so i can actually use my evbot







its just sitting here looking at me angrily.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant wait for the 780ti classy so i can actually use my evbot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its just sitting here looking at me angrily.


I'm with ya there, have 6 here until some ship out tomorrow, but still have my own & no classy to use it with.

I got mine for the epower board though.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'm with ya there, have 6 here until some ship out tomorrow, but still have my own & no classy to use it with.
> 
> I got mine for the epower board though.


next time nvidia releases a flagship card with reference only boards, i may give a shot at the epower board and zombie modding







actually getting stuff set up for ln2 now, got a dewar from work for free








so now i just need the local air gas to give me a good deal lol


----------



## Mure

Hey guys, just got my classy and loving it so far. Samsung memory and 84.9 ASIC. Was looking at GPU-Z and looked at VDDC max and it said 39 something?! yesterday I saw it at like 220....This can't be right? Whenever I look at it in games or something it's around 1.1 something...Add me to the list please


----------



## trowdy

Add me to the club please


----------



## renji1337

Does anyone know where i can get bios version 80.80.21.00.80 and the LN2 version of it? basically the stock one


----------



## robbinb85

I have a question.

I clocked the card the first thing when i got it, in precisionX, and the switch is on LN2.
I also have the Gtx classified controller.

I have:
+135GPU
+300MEM
In classified controller 2,25V

Now, when i set Everything to default, even the classified cotroller, and after that standard voltage in PrecisionX, sometimes the driver crashes in windows when i do this, and like EVERYTIME as soon as i loaded the level in BF4.

Everything works again when i Clock, why?? is the card broken?


----------



## Tbolo

Hey guys I have been asking about my second card not taking/ applying any voltage or clock bumps. The last reply I had I was told that it may be a corrupted Windows install, so I did a fresh reload and I'm getting the same thing where the first card will take the voltage/ clock bump but the second card won't. They both are switched to LN2 bios, I have flashed three different bios in both cards (I have tried all of Skys), I am using PrecisionX and overclocking them both separately and not using the "link", I have verified they both have the same bios. Don't know if I'm missing anything but any help would be much appreciated...I am getting very frustrated. I spent 830 bucks each on these cards so I could OC them. Once again if someone could please help I would forever be indebted


----------



## Yonner

When you click voltage in precision x are you clicking select gpu in the middle and doing the voltage change for each card , you have option to run cards with different volts ?


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi... I want to ask (Because, for problems with my last orders on graphics cards)... Eur and more Eur in the credit card.... 

At equal price and knows that my 2 GTX 780 lightnings are rev B1 with Hynix memory...

Should I change to 2 EVGA 780 classified .

Do you prefer classifies or lightning with Hynix memory...

I´m in a trouble because one shop don´t want to cancel my order...

Are classified still "one step up" Vs lightnings???, what about the last units?

Final question: If I can buy one evbot , is better stay with the Two Classified?

Thanks a lot!!!.


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> When you click voltage in precision x are you clicking select gpu in the middle and doing the voltage change for each card , you have option to run cards with different volts ?


Yes I am selecting each GPU individually and do the voltage for each. I will not take any kind of frequency bump either. I don't consider myself an expert but I have been overclocking for about 10 years and I can't for the life of me figure out what is going on.


----------



## Yonner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> Yes I am selecting each GPU individually and do the voltage for each. I will not take any kind of frequency bump either. I don't consider myself an expert but I have been overclocking for about 10 years and I can't for the life of me figure out what is going on.


Have you tried swapping the cards round ? Put bottom card in top slot and top card in second slot , what psu are you using ? And have you tried moving you sli bridge to the other 2 bridge connectors ? Have you ticked synch cards in precision x ?


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> Have you tried swapping the cards round ? Put bottom card in top slot and top card in second slot , what psu are you using ? And have you tried moving you sli bridge to the other 2 bridge connectors ? Have you ticked synch cards in precision x ?


I have not tried swapping cards because of the pain it would be since they are in a water loop. I have a pc power & coooling 850 watt gold rated which maxed out at 750 watts with my two gtx 680 lightnings oced to 1375/7000 @ 1.356v. So I am assuming it is sufficient for these two cards with some head room for OC. I have tried both the synch and unchecked it and tried to do them separately. Which way works for two hydro classies with sky bios? Do i have to hack precision x or is there a trick I am missing? I will try moving the sli bridge tonight and see if that helps. Thanks for the suggestions and if you have any more please let me know.


----------



## Yonner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> I have not tried swapping cards because of the pain it would be since they are in a water loop. I have a pc power & coooling 850 watt gold rated which maxed out at 750 watts with my two gtx 680 lightnings oced to 1375/7000 @ 1.356v. So I am assuming it is sufficient for these two cards with some head room for OC. I have tried both the synch and unchecked it and tried to do them separately. Which way works for two hydro classies with sky bios? Do i have to hack precision x or is there a trick I am missing? I will try moving the sli bridge tonight and see if that helps. Thanks for the suggestions and if you have any more please let me know.


I know this might not need to be done but have you run precision x as admin ? Also have you tried using afterburner instead of precision x to clock the cards and voltage ?


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> I know this might not need to be done but have you run precision x as admin ? Also have you tried using afterburner instead of precision x to clock the cards and voltage ?


I have not tried to run precision x as admin.... And yes I have tried after burner with the same results, the second card just shows default clocks and volts.


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Here's mine. Can I be added to the list?

 
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/b565u/



So far I have gotten to 1296Mhz @ 1.21V and 7150Mhz @ stock voltage.


----------



## NJsFinest24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbinb85*
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> I clocked the card the first thing when i got it, in precisionX, and the switch is on LN2.
> I also have the Gtx classified controller.
> 
> I have:
> +135GPU
> +300MEM
> In classified controller 2,25V
> 
> Now, when i set Everything to default, even the classified cotroller, and after that standard voltage in PrecisionX, sometimes the driver crashes in windows when i do this, and like EVERYTIME as soon as i loaded the level in BF4.
> 
> Everything works again when i Clock, why?? is the card broken?


I've been having the same issue with the lastest nvidia drivers. Bf4 crashes alot for me when the card is OCed or not. It has been a little bit better as of late but it still happens. Hopefully its not my card, its not even 2 weeks old lol.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> next time nvidia releases a flagship card with reference only boards, i may give a shot at the epower board and zombie modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually getting stuff set up for ln2 now, got a dewar from work for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so now i just need the local air gas to give me a good deal lol


Practice the soldering & desoldering, inductors can be hard to take off. When doing my titan i pretty much killed the card pulling the inductors, broke a couple of them & ripped the pad off one side (the side I didn't need to resolder to at least







). It works with the epower but can't be restored to stock again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Hi... I want to ask (Because, for problems with my last orders on graphics cards)... Eur and more Eur in the credit card....
> 
> At equal price and knows that my 2 GTX 780 lightnings are rev B1 with Hynix memory...
> 
> Should I change to 2 EVGA 780 classified .
> 
> Do you prefer classifies or lightning with Hynix memory...
> 
> I´m in a trouble because one shop don´t want to cancel my order...
> 
> Are classified still "one step up" Vs lightnings???, what about the last units?
> 
> Final question: If I can buy one evbot , is better stay with the Two Classified?
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!.


With the Hynix memory Lightnings & Classies are pretty much on equal ground again. The classy was the favored card in the gen since the Lightnings were late to launch, some of the Lightning fans got tired of waiting & went to the Classy so there are more happy Classy owners right there, & then when the lightning launched with Elpida memory it was a bit of a letdown when comparing memory clocks with the Classy owners.
They are pretty equal for performance now, the main differences are software voltage for lightnings vs. evbot for the classy (to get 1.36V + on classy), & MSI customer service vs. Evga customer service.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> Yes I am selecting each GPU individually and do the voltage for each. I will not take any kind of frequency bump either. I don't consider myself an expert but I have been overclocking for about 10 years and I can't for the life of me figure out what is going on.


Have you tried them synced for setting clocks? it does limit clocks to what what the weaker card can handle, but as long as both OC then it should be a gain overall.


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Have you tried them synced for setting clocks? it does limit clocks to what what the weaker card can handle, but as long as both OC then it should be a gain overall.


I have tried them synced but everyone on here is saying you have to OC them separately. Which is the right way?... and I do want them to be clocked the same...that's my goal.


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJsFinest24*
> 
> I've been having the same issue with the lastest nvidia drivers. Bf4 crashes alot for me when the card is OCed or not. It has been a little bit better as of late but it still happens. Hopefully its not my card, its not even 2 weeks old lol.


FYI...BF4 servers have been under DDOS attacks. Maybe the issue with all the crashes


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> I have tried them synced but everyone on here is saying you have to OC them separately. Which is the right way?... and I do want them to be clocked the same...that's my goal.


OCing them separately usually works, I haven't tried with newer gen cards. It is nice to be able to OC both cards to the max & doing them separately is the way to go when one card is stronger & OCs better than the other.
In sync (linked) does limit the OC to the limits of the lesser card, but as long as both overclock properly & you are OK with both at the same clocks all is good as long as it works.


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi...this evening, finally, I picked the two classified.

My system "HAVE DEAD" and I haven´t PSU and MotherBoard until next week-end....

The Cards looks amazing!!!... I think the seller sent to me and earlier batch...what do you think?... I fear that they have come with Elpida Memory????

And, the other hand... I´m very, very intrigued...please, anyone Know what mean the ticket with " S D T1 T2 T3 R1 R2 Q" and what the rate of below???

*Can you post your photos of this thing???... I´m very, very intrigued and nervous with this...*

The two cards are different in this aspect...wich is better?....AArrrrRRrrGGG, I need to do my "system up" for testing.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> I have tried them synced but everyone on here is saying you have to OC them separately. Which is the right way?... and I do want them to be clocked the same...that's my goal.


I OC'd together, but I also have two pretty strong cards. I've been meaning to OC separately though because I know one likes lesser voltage.


----------



## Mure

Question, I just got my classy back plate. It has plastic on both sides. The top side obviously says remove, but the bottum that touches the card isn't covering the whole thing (probably 60-70%). I assume to leave the bottum plastic film on?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Hi...this evening, finally, I picked the two classified.
> 
> My system "HAVE DEAD" and I haven´t PSU and MotherBoard until next week-end....
> 
> The Cards looks amazing!!!... I think the seller sent to me and earlier batch...what do you think?... I fear that they have come with Elpida Memory????
> 
> And, the other hand... I´m very, very intrigued...please, anyone Know what mean the ticket with " S D T1 T2 T3 R1 R2 Q" and what the rate of below???
> 
> *Can you post your photos of this thing???... I´m very, very intrigued and nervous with this...*
> 
> The two cards are different in this aspect...wich is better?....AArrrrRRrrGGG, I need to do my "system up" for testing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You can see what kind of memory is on the cards with Nvidia Inspector. Just mouse over the memory type (GDDR5).


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

We had a look at NV Inspector to see how it is grabbing the memory vendor, it is reading the memory strap directly out of the VBIOS so it should be a pretty accurate way to determine what memory is on your card.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mure*
> 
> Question, I just got my classy back plate. It has plastic on both sides. The top side obviously says remove, but the bottum that touches the card isn't covering the whole thing (probably 60-70%). I assume to leave the bottum plastic film on?


You will need the thicker plastic film intact as it protects the card from getting shorted out in that area.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> We had a look at NV Inspector to see how it is grabbing the memory vendor, it is reading the memory strap directly out of the VBIOS so it should be a pretty accurate way to determine what memory is on your card.


So far it has been pretty good at identifying the memory without having to worry with removing the cooler and heat spreader.


----------



## Mure

Ty Criminal, rep for you!


----------



## NJsFinest24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> FYI...BF4 servers have been under DDOS attacks. Maybe the issue with all the crashes


It does happen when I am playing Dayz Aftermath, but then again, it could just be arma itself in that situation.


----------



## Tbolo

So did everything has suggested....i flashed them to the rev3 bios and I got everything to work except for the gpu clock. The voltage changes and memory clock change on both cards but the gpu clock stays at stock. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Yonner

W
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> So did everything has suggested....i flashed them to the rev3 bios and I got everything to work except for the gpu clock. The voltage changes and memory clock change on both cards but the gpu clock stays at stock. Any other suggestions?


what drivers are you on mate ?


----------



## Jabba1977

Guys...one question, regarding Rev A1 Vs Rev B1...What do you prefer?.

I think the chip on rev B1 OC poors than A1 but is more cooler and efficient...what do you think?.

Thanks!!!.


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> W
> what drivers are you on mate ?


i'm using 331.65 drivers


----------



## Yonner

Have you tried re installing the driver after you flashed the bios on the cards ?


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> Have you tried re installing the driver after you flashed the bios on the cards ?


I just did a fresh install of drivers after I flashed to the rev 3 sky bios


----------



## Yonner

D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> I just did a fresh install of drivers after I flashed to the rev 3 sky bios[/quote
> 
> Do you have the ln2 bios flashed to the cards? And have you set the cards bios switch to ln2 and the red light on top of cards lit on both ?
> 
> ^^^^^ the green light is primary bios ,


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> D
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> I just did a fresh install of drivers after I flashed to the rev 3 sky bios[/quote
> 
> Do you have the ln2 bios flashed to the cards? And have you set the cards bios switch to ln2 and the red light on top of cards lit on both ?
> 
> ^^^^^ the green light is primary bios ,
> 
> 
> 
> They are switched to the LN2 bios and are verified that both are flashed to the rev3 sky bios. They have the red lights on top
Click to expand...


----------



## Yonner

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/15912

Try the rev2 ln2 bios ^^^^ this is on main page


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/15912
> 
> Try the rev2 ln2 bios ^^^^ this is on main page


I was using that one till last night when I flashed to rev3


----------



## Yonner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> I was using that one till last night when I flashed to rev3


Have you tried rolling back to an earlier driver for your cards ? Are both cards showing the same default clock speeds in gpu-z or nv inspector ?


----------



## sandboarder08

hope this is a Dual Nvidia card not amd if so I will save for this!.

http://rog.asus.com/277122013/news/new-rog-teaser-1-a-tale-of-two-heatsinks/


----------



## FlankerWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> hope this is a Dual Nvidia card not amd if so I will save for this!.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/277122013/news/new-rog-teaser-1-a-tale-of-two-heatsinks/


Mars760, 2*GTX 760.
Be released today in Korea.
http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/asus_republic_of_gamers_mars_760_graphics_card.html


----------



## trickeh2k

Might as well post in here too:

So... I've been quite inactive here and on PC in general lately. Mostly because I haven't really played much PC games since GTAV and felt that I can't do nothing with my card without getting it under water since it runs too damn hot. But, I read that there was a rev 3 version out of the classy bios so I finally got around and flashed it last night.

Idk, this bios is even worse for my card. I have no idea why but with the rev 2 bios I was running at 1280Mhz on the core with 1.175v, PT maxed out at about 106% and it was totally fine (unless I tried to game with vsync on and a higher refresh rate than 60. Now with this bios the card shots up to 145% in PT and rushes up to my temp limit which at the time was 85 degrees after reaching the second test in 3d mark 11 and I also have to use one 13mV notch higher to prevent the card from artefacting.

Anyone else who was the same problem as me? Maybe I will have to look into removing and replacing the tim on my card, either way the temps seems insane. Card seems to have so much potential, yet I'm severely limited by the temps which kinda bums me out. Won't be able to afford getting a water loop anytime soon either :/


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> Have you tried rolling back to an earlier driver for your cards ? Are both cards showing the same default clock speeds in gpu-z or nv inspector ?


I have not rolled back drivers and yes they are showing the same clocks...except for when I OC the top card is the only one that shows increase of clocks but they both show the voltage and vram increase. Its very strange that the vram will OC but the gpu wont...I don't get it


----------



## DarkrReign2049

EVBot up on Ebay, But they want are starting at $125







. I almost did it but I think I'll hold out for a cheaper one. I'll probably kick my self later for not buying it.


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> EVBot up on Ebay, But they want are starting at $125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I almost did it but I think I'll hold out for a cheaper one. I'll probably kick my self later for not buying it.


I actually found them at sears lol

http://www.sears.com/evga-evbot-hand-held-controller-100-ev-eb01/p-SPM6528147604?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> I actually found them at sears lol
> 
> http://www.sears.com/evga-evbot-hand-held-controller-100-ev-eb01/p-SPM6528147604?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


LOL WHAT hahaha thats awesome, too bad no in store pick ups. do they ship internationally?


----------



## DarkrReign2049

I actually just found that. It is really sold by OnlineWholeSale. Looks kinda shady. I bought it and then saw where it was actually coming from and reaaaally regret it now.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> I actually just found that. It is really sold by OnlineWholeSale. Looks kinda shady. I bought it and then saw where it was actually coming from and reaaaally regret it now.


I doubt theyll try to scam you, if they do you can probably get your bank to give em the boot and get your money back


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Luckily I work at my bank so it shouldn't be to much of a problem getting it taken care of. I would just hate to have to get a new debit card and go through switching everything over. I think I will let it play out and see what happens.


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> I actually just found that. It is really sold by OnlineWholeSale. Looks kinda shady. I bought it and then saw where it was actually coming from and reaaaally regret it now.


Let me know how it goes...I'm not buying one till I figure out my OC issue.
BTW new nvidia drivers are out and says 18% performance gain in BF4 and other games:

http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/70185/en-us


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> Luckily I work at my bank so it shouldn't be to much of a problem getting it taken care of. I would just hate to have to get a new debit card and go through switching everything over. I think I will let it play out and see what happens.


hopefully you get a nice shiny new evbot out of all of this









Im super glad i jumped on the one i found lol, no jumping through hoops to get it lol.


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> Let me know how it goes...I'm not buying one till I figure out my OC issue.
> BTW new nvidia drivers are out and says 18% performance gain in BF4 and other games:
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/70185/en-us


Will do.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hopefully you get a nice shiny new evbot out of all of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im super glad i jumped on the one i found lol, no jumping through hoops to get it lol.


I'm hoping for the best and planning for the worst.


----------



## delpy8

Does anyone know if we will ever get a bios update to unlock the rest of the cores on the 780 to make it a ti version


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Does anyone know if we will ever get a bios update to unlock the rest of the cores on the 780 to make it a ti version


No, we won't get a BIOS update to allow us to get all cores unlocked.


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> No, we won't get a BIOS update to allow us to get all cores unlocked.[/quote
> 
> That is rubbish that means I need to buy the ti version now
> 
> ]


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Does anyone know if we will ever get a bios update to unlock the rest of the cores on the 780 to make it a ti version


Why would we? And a simple bios would not be enough to accomplish that anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> That is rubbish that means I need to buy the ti version now.


You are in the wrong hobby if you think that is rubbish. Companies are out to make money, not to give out upgrades for free.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> No, we won't get a BIOS update to allow us to get all cores unlocked.[/quote
> 
> That is rubbish that means I need to buy the ti version now
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that rubbish? Surely you realize that buying a 700 dollar card doesn't mean you are going to get the best performance for years to come, right? Nvidia and AMD will always be releasing better cards. If you don't like the performance of yoru 780 Classified by all means upgrade, but if you are getting the performance you want/need why the heck would you upgrade?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hopefully you get a nice shiny new evbot out of all of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im super glad i jumped on the one i found lol, no jumping through hoops to get it lol.


Evbot on ebay right now. Starting bid $125.00


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Does anyone know if we will ever get a bios update to unlock the rest of the cores on the 780 to make it a ti version


It's a hardware change, not (software) bios ....


----------



## NateN34

What was the way to find out what brand memory we had on the card? Without removing cooler of course.

I remember there was a stick on this somewhere, but I cannot find it.


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34*
> 
> What was the way to find out what brand memory we had on the card? Without removing cooler of course.
> 
> I remember there was a stick on this somewhere, but I cannot find it.


Hover your mouse over the gddr5 in GPUZ and it should pop up.


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> Hover your mouse over the gddr5 in GPUZ and it should pop up.


Only the tooltip pops up. Disabled tool tips and nothing shows up when I hover over GDDR5


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> Hover your mouse over the gddr5 in GPUZ and it should pop up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34*
> 
> Only the tooltip pops up. Disabled tool tips and nothing shows up when I hover over GDDR5


You need to do this in Nvidia Inspector.

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/nvidia_inspector_download.html


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Soory, I was looking at gpuz at the time, I meant nvidia inspector.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34*
> 
> Only the tooltip pops up. Disabled tool tips and nothing shows up when I hover over GDDR5


----------



## Krymu

Hi guys,

So I recently picked up a Classy, and I think I've landed a pretty decent chip. Also I'd like to note I have no intentions of putting the card under water - too much cash and effort for me!

With Skyn3ts LN2 rev3 bios, unfortunately I can only get about 1200-1250~ on the core at 1.212v (BF4 crashes every so often at 1250, and other games will have rare crashes at this point also), 1200~ seems pretty stable along with a 600+ OC on the memory, but I want moar!

I've recently tried using the overvoltage tool to pump the volts to 1.35, and I've discovered the card is stable at 1350 / 7200, however, obviously the card is running at 80-85c under full load (I found the card throttles when benching at these settings).

My question is this; _how safe is my card running at these volts/temps for extended periods?_

Obviously it doesn't a rocket surgeon to understand that overclocking limits the lifespan of your product, however I'd like my 780 to last a good two years, will my card cop out on me after 6 months like this? Or is there really no way of telling given the nature of silicone.

Apologies if this question has been asked here (I'm sure it has), but I've never found the search function on forums to be much help!


----------



## Hungbunny

Do I have to take a picture of my card (it's all nice and inside my case with EK blocks and everything), I'm a lazy bum.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ehfwf/


----------



## renji1337

Im stable at 1320 on both cards at 1.27v currently :O


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hungbunny*
> 
> Do I have to take a picture of my card (it's all nice and inside my case with EK blocks and everything), I'm a lazy bum.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ehfwf/


nope the gpuz validation with your overclock name is perfect. I will update the list tonight. Welcome.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Nevermind, I figured it out. In short, had to do a complete driver scrub and reinstall.

I have a really weird issue going on with my system.

I have a GA-Z77X-UP7 motherboard and I used to have a pair of GTX 580's in SLI running on it just fine. Sadly, I'm not sure what slots I had them in, I'm 99% sure they were in PCIEX16_1 and PCIEX16_3, but can't swear by it.

I recently got a GTX 780 Classified and put it in PCIEX16_1 slot and everything was fine. I got my 2nd GTX 780 Classified today and put it into slot PCIEX16_3 and that is where the troubles started.

If I put the SLI bridge (and I've tried 3 of them) between the 2 cards, then I do not get the SLI options in the nVidia Control Panel under 3D Settings.

If I leave the SLI bridge off, I DO get the options, but it says it's disabled, but the Maximize 3D performance is checked, but grayed out.



Any ideas?

Looking at the manual, I'm 100% sure I'm in PCIEX16_1 and PCIEX16_3, per the instructions.





On a whim, I've even tried putting one card in PCIEX16_1 and PCIEX8_1. Same issue. With the bridge on, no option for SLI under 3D Settings. With the bridge off, the options are there, but disabled.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Evbot on ebay right now. Starting bid $125.00


don't worry, EVBot's are set to become the Bitcoins of 2014.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Ok, I can't seem to figure out what I'm doing wrong. I'm trying to flash the bios on my 2 new EVGA GTX 780 Classified, and I've followed the instructions (I think) and it won't flash.

In Windows 7, I open a CMD with adminitrator rights, change to my c:\classified directory, and run the command line (I've tried both the sky-LN2.zip one and the vBios-v380.80.21.01-8--LN2.zip one ... both times, I rename the .rom to bios.rom to make it easy to type).

Then I type: nvflash --protectoff and select 1 (for card #1) and rerun it and select 2 f(or card #2). Option 0 is something else, I'm guessing onboard video?

Then when I type: nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 bios.rom

and hit enter. This is what I get.



It doesn't matter which 2 bios's I try, same error.


----------



## yoyo711

Hello

Just got gtx 780 classified what is max safe voltage?????

Thanks


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Ok, I can't seem to figure out what I'm doing wrong. I'm trying to flash the bios on my 2 new EVGA GTX 780 Classified, and I've followed the instructions (I think) and it won't flash.
> 
> In Windows 7, I open a CMD with adminitrator rights, change to my c:\classified directory, and run the command line (I've tried both the sky-LN2.zip one and the vBios-v380.80.21.01-8--LN2.zip one ... both times, I rename the .rom to bios.rom to make it easy to type).
> 
> Then I type: nvflash --protectoff and select 1 (for card #1) and rerun it and select 2 f(or card #2). Option 0 is something else, I'm guessing onboard video?
> 
> Then when I type: nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 bios.rom
> 
> and hit enter. This is what I get.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter which 2 bios's I try, same error.


I do one at a time.. do the protectoff for the first card then flash that card then protectoff for the second card then flash that card. reboot and reinstall drivers


----------



## trickeh2k

Anyone else that has a card with similar asic setup and memory modules that tends to run very hot? Can't really go higher than this without the card getting to warm. 1.175v is as high as I can go for it to be able to keep itself below 84 degrees when gaming. Also have to stick to 60fps vsync, if I go any higher the card gets too hot in most games.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Just got gtx 780 classified what is max safe voltage?????
> 
> Thanks


No safe voltage limit, ive ran allt he way to 1.5v but only for one bench i never see any gain over 1.35 volts after that its just heat!

what you should be worried about is temp....

Benching i would keep at 90s and lower.

Gaming i would keep it 80s and lower.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Anyone else that has a card with similar asic setup and memory modules that tends to run very hot? Can't really go higher than this without the card getting to warm. 1.175v is as high as I can go for it to be able to keep itself below 84 degrees when gaming. Also have to stick to 60fps vsync, if I go any higher the card gets too hot in most games.


http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2010/10/29/fractal-design-define-r3-review/2

check that review it might be your case/fans, this card requires alot of Air... Change your fan profiles as well. might help.


----------



## georgekitieas

Hey guys is there a difference if i keep the card at the ln2 mode and use the custom
Overclocking utility?
I dont want to flash my card
Does flashing makes any real difference?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2010/10/29/fractal-design-define-r3-review/2
> 
> check that review it might be your case/fans, this card requires alot of Air... Change your fan profiles as well. might help.


Hmm okey, I think I've always had my fans at 100% so if that the case (no pun intended) i guess I would need new and more case fans then?


----------



## Eggy88

I have no problem running the card benchmarking @ 1.45v for some hours, but wondering if anyone has some thoughts about using the card for folding... How high voltages would you be OK in having the card running @ 24/7? Any dangers in 1.35v? Peak temps is around 45c (watercooled with the EK block) talking about the 780 Classified.

Thanks


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Anyone else that has a card with similar asic setup and memory modules that tends to run very hot? Can't really go higher than this without the card getting to warm. 1.175v is as high as I can go for it to be able to keep itself below 84 degrees when gaming. Also have to stick to 60fps vsync, if I go any higher the card gets too hot in most games.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have excellent airflow in my case and my top card reaches 80C (and then throttles) at 1200MHz at stock volts. Mine also have Samsung memory.

These cards get hot on air, and you're clocked higher than I am and with more volts. Your temps seem pretty normal for air and that overclock.


----------



## NJsFinest24

Ive hit 1293mhz with Precision X with the power target at 115% on air and my temps are under 70 degrees and the voltage maxed out with the stock bios. Im so happy with this card, I cant wait to push it further with a different bios. Ill take a screenshot when I get home from work for proof.


----------



## Koniakki

Well, its been 2 weeks now since a new member was added to the list. Next week I will be on it too!









I have ALWAYS wanted a Classified product! That be a mobo or a gpu. And finally its a dream come true!









My Classy is on its way for my first Classified product!









I hope that baby clocks well because I will clock the intestinal-excreta out of it!


----------



## Mr Mari0o

hey guys,
i plan on ordering 2x gtx 780 classified next week (waiting to see if prices will drop anymore for black Friday) and i plan to use them on air in sli. I wanna hear from others using the classy's in sli on air to see what temps are like? should i be concerned even with good air flow and a water cooled cpu?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> hey guys,
> i plan on ordering 2x gtx 780 classified next week (waiting to see if prices will drop anymore for black Friday) and i plan to use them on air in sli. I wanna hear from others using the classy's in sli on air to see what temps are like? should i be concerned even with good air flow and a water cooled cpu?


I have a pair of GTX 780 Classified from EVGA w/ACX coolers. Right now I'm using pretty much stock BIOS's (until I can figure out what I'm doing wrong in trying to flash them) and OC'd to 1293MHz and when I let them run at night doing [email protected], inside my Switch 810 case, the cards run at about 76-78C at 100% load on each.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I have a pair of GTX 780 Classified from EVGA w/ACX coolers. Right now I'm using pretty much stock BIOS's (until I can figure out what I'm doing wrong in trying to flash them) and OC'd to 1293MHz and when I let them run at night doing [email protected], inside my Switch 810 case, the cards run at about 76-78C at 100% load on each.


Are you using a custom fan profile?


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I have a pair of GTX 780 Classified from EVGA w/ACX coolers. Right now I'm using pretty much stock BIOS's (until I can figure out what I'm doing wrong in trying to flash them) and OC'd to 1293MHz and when I let them run at night doing [email protected], inside my Switch 810 case, the cards run at about 76-78C at 100% load on each.


nice man, since heat seems to be an issues (from what i read on forums) on the classified cards, i was planning on falling back on the asus gtx 780 dcu2 since i read good things about the cooling and oc potential


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Are you using a custom fan profile?


I tweaked the high end just a bit. I think (I'm at work now) I pushed it up so that at 75C, the fan goes to like 75%. I kept the low end and mid range stock, and the very upper part stock, but pushed the 3/4th mark up just a bit.

When I game, my temps never get over 70C and the fan noise is almost imperceptible over my CPU fans on the radiator (AP-14s). When I Fold on it, I don't mind the noise being a bit higher, since the computer is my office and I'm asleep.








But even still with the fan at 75%, it isn't loud at all. I'll fire up my sound meter tonight and take a measurement.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I tweaked the high end just a bit. I think (I'm at work now) I pushed it up so that at 75C, the fan goes to like 75%. I kept the low end and mid range stock, and the very upper part stock, but pushed the 3/4th mark up just a bit.
> 
> When I game, my temps never get over 70C and the fan noise is almost imperceptible over my CPU fans on the radiator (AP-14s). When I Fold on it, I don't mind the noise being a bit higher, since the computer is my office and I'm asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even still with the fan at 75%, it isn't loud at all. I'll fire up my sound meter tonight and take a measurement.


That's great info. I don't mind gaming at 75-80% or even 85% sometimes depending on the cooler's noise/rpm since I game with a 5.1 HT and it gets pretty loud.









What I mean is should I expect about 65-70'C at around 1280-1306Mhz with fan at 80-85% inside a HAF X?

If that's the case I like it..


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I tweaked the high end just a bit. I think (I'm at work now) I pushed it up so that at 75C, the fan goes to like 75%. I kept the low end and mid range stock, and the very upper part stock, but pushed the 3/4th mark up just a bit.
> 
> When I game, my temps never get over 70C and the fan noise is almost imperceptible over my CPU fans on the radiator (AP-14s). When I Fold on it, I don't mind the noise being a bit higher, since the computer is my office and I'm asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even still with the fan at 75%, it isn't loud at all. I'll fire up my sound meter tonight and take a measurement.


Nice thanks. I will have to try some custom fan profiles and see if I can keep the top card at 70C or below while gaming. It's rare that the GPU will hit 75C+, it's normally lower, but I guess certain things cause it to increase a lot. If I look at the temp sensor in GPU-Z it's usually at 70C or below, but after gaming for a while, looking at the "Max" temp in GPU-Z, it's usually around 75-80.


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Anyone else that has a card with similar asic setup and memory modules that tends to run very hot? Can't really go higher than this without the card getting to warm. 1.175v is as high as I can go for it to be able to keep itself below 84 degrees when gaming. Also have to stick to 60fps vsync, if I go any higher the card gets too hot in most games.


I have a gtx 780 (non classified) with a 89.7% ASIC and it gets really warm also. It's under water but it is always 5C higher even with lower voltage, but overclocks like a beast


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jink*
> 
> Would love to be added to the list.
> 
> 780 Classified under water with EK block. Passively cooling VRM with Enzotech MOS-C1 heatsinks. Backplate installed with help from BGKris.
> 
> Looking to be stable at 1267/3104 @ 1.21V running skyn3t's LN2 bios and a night of testing. Temps hover around 42-45C (22C over ambient).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6qwwf/
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/YVHZDOI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Ve142WE
> 
> Will take some better pictures once I get a second radiator and light strips.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot one of the block.... This was of my previous card (and worse VRM cooling) that had major issues with display corruption on POST after benchmarking for a few hours (***?)
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/wdHsSSs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mure*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my classy and loving it so far. Samsung memory and 84.9 ASIC. Was looking at GPU-Z and looked at VDDC max and it said 39 something?! yesterday I saw it at like 220....This can't be right? Whenever I look at it in games or something it's around 1.1 something...Add me to the list please


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trowdy*
> 
> Add me to the club please


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> Here's mine. Can I be added to the list?
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/b565u/
> 
> 
> 
> So far I have gotten to 1296Mhz @ 1.21V and 7150Mhz @ stock voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hungbunny*
> 
> Do I have to take a picture of my card (it's all nice and inside my case with EK blocks and everything), I'm a lazy bum.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ehfwf/


Owner's list updated. I lost the multi quotes I was adding when my internet crashed so there were a few people who asked to be added but didn't post a gpuz validation link. Please post a gpuz validation link if you want to be added to the list. if I missed anyone please let me know. We have exactly 75 members on the list. Please if anyone hasn't posted there validation please do so we can grow the list. Thanks.


----------



## jameyscott

I'll post my links tonight. I keep forgetting to.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Nice thanks. I will have to try some custom fan profiles and see if I can keep the top card at 70C or below while gaming. It's rare that the GPU will hit 75C+, it's normally lower, but I guess certain things cause it to increase a lot. If I look at the temp sensor in GPU-Z it's usually at 70C or below, but after gaming for a while, looking at the "Max" temp in GPU-Z, it's usually around 75-80.


Ok, here are my results after almost 23 minutes of [email protected] (100% GPU and CPU load, which is usually much higher than gaming).

1293MHz OC, fan speed is at 76% and temps are 67-68C. The case is a Switch 810 with 3 140mm Cougar fans (2 in front, and 1 inside blowing on the front of the 2 video cards) and 6 AP-14 fans cooling an RX 360 radiator for my overclocked 3770K CPU.

You can also see my slightly modified Fan Profile.

At idle, my rig is putting out 27dB at my head (gotta love my sound meter app that I calibrated with our companies anechoic chamber). At 76% fan speed, the noise rises to 34dB ... which is still quieter than my mechanical keyboard.


----------



## iTzHughie

Would it make sense buying a Ti over a 780 classified, given the huge price gap? I'm in the market for an SLi config at 1440p that can run everything maxed for the next 2-3 years


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Would it make sense buying a Ti over a 780 classified, given the huge price gap? I'm in the market for an SLi config at 1440p that can run everything maxed for the next 2-3 years


if you already have one 780 classy, a sli 780 classy set up will beat a single 780ti every single time. Unless you plan on selling your current 780 and going 780ti sli, it would obviously be better, but cost more


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if you already have one 780 classy, a sli 780 classy set up will beat a single 780ti every single time. Unless you plan on selling your current 780 and going 780ti sli, it would obviously be better, but cost more


That was my thought.

I could have used the "step up" program and traded my Classified in for a 780Ti with a blower, but it would have cost me about $120 more just to get 1 788Ti. Instead, I got a great deal by an OCN'er who was selling their Classified for cheap and for about $380 more than that, picked up a 2nd Classified.


----------



## iTzHughie

Sorry if I confused you guys,

I'm coming from a single 7970 (a card which has plagued me since forever). I'm sitting on some cash right now and want to buy two cards together, I like new toys but I need to know if I'd be wasting money buying two Ti's over two classifieds.

Basically how big is the performance gap between SLi (or single) 780 ti's and SLi (or single) 780 classifieds? If it's only like 5-10 fps, then I save my $240 for something else.
I've literally tried looking everywhere but no one has any charts with BOTH the Ti and the classified to compare.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Sorry if I confused you guys,
> 
> I'm coming from a single 7970 (a card which has plagued me since forever). I'm sitting on some cash right now and want to buy two cards together, I like new toys but I need to know if I'd be wasting money buying two Ti's over two classifieds.
> 
> Basically how big is the performance gap between SLi (or single) 780 ti's and SLi (or single) 780 classifieds? If it's only like 5-10 fps, then I save my $240 for something else.
> I've literally tried looking everywhere but no one has any charts with BOTH the Ti and the classified to compare.


Id say go for the 780 classifieds and spend the $240 on some EK waterblocks for them.


----------



## nrii

It seems I really have a bad luck with GPUs. I just got my (EAR RMA) GTX 780 Classified replacement for the current card with some fan/cooler noise problems. The current card is stable only around 1241/7240 with 1.21V. This card has 74,6% ASIC quality.

The replacement card cooler doesn't make any kind of strange noises. This card's ASIC quality is 62,9% and can't really get it stable with the same clocks and voltage as my original card. In gaming performance there really isn't much difference but I'm yet to find a good overclocking card for benches etc. My last ASUS GTX 680 DirectCU also was kind of mediocore.

EVGA's customer support really is great though. I contacted them and asked if I could keep my original Classified and just swap the coolers between these two cards so I at least get to keep the better OCing card with a properly working cooler and send the replacement card back after that. They told me this actually is OK which I didn't expect. If/when the EVGA reps are checking this thread: Thanks for the great customer service.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Sorry if I confused you guys,
> 
> I'm coming from a single 7970 (a card which has plagued me since forever). I'm sitting on some cash right now and want to buy two cards together, I like new toys but I need to know if I'd be wasting money buying two Ti's over two classifieds.
> 
> Basically how big is the performance gap between SLi (or single) 780 ti's and SLi (or single) 780 classifieds? If it's only like 5-10 fps, then I save my $240 for something else.
> I've literally tried looking everywhere but no one has any charts with BOTH the Ti and the classified to compare.


Here is an OCN poster who went from a GTX 780 Classified to a GTX 780Ti.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/1750_50#post_21185410

Anywhere from 9-33% better.

Bottom line, the GTX 780Ti is a BEAST!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Well, here's the comparisons I have done so far. Sorry it took so long, but its been a crazy week at work, so I'm just posting what I have so far. At least it should be enough for now for people to get an idea of what kind of increase in performance you'll see in a couple popular games and benches.
> 
> Well, here's the low-down... These results should give you an idea of the _relative_ performance increase you'll see when going from a Classified with my clocks I used to a Ti, but not necessarily _absolute_, because it's not like I spent time closing every single app I could find, putting my max OC on my CPU, etc. So, these should just give you a relative idea, and my results might be higher or lower than others on the web because of my CPU speed, the scenes I chose to use in the games to do the testing, etc. For all tests, my CPU was at 4.6Ghz, HT disabled, RAM at 1866mhz. Same system, same drivers (331.65), Windows 8, and single-player mode for consistency. Results were recorded using Fraps. Let me know if my math is off anywhere, as I was in a hurry most of the time. No fancy graphs, simple Excel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also included some percentages, so people can easily see the scaling from the overclock on the Ti. I included my Classified at 1150mhz/6000mhz so people can compare performance of somewhat stock 780 clocks to the overclocked results. The clocks used for the Classified were selected because it's a rock-solid overclock at a very low voltage / temps, instead of taking the time to get the max overclock for each individual application and have clocks vary each test. I picked a similar overclock for the Ti, at around the same voltage (1.212v for the Ti, obviously) as the Classified and that is solidly stable so I wouldn't have to waste time crashing and redoing tests.
> 
> Max temp was 73C, stock non-ACX cooler. For longer tests like Heaven, that's not bad at all. Should be more than enough room to move the voltage a bit past 1.212v someday, a good bit more if I end up getting aftermarket cooling. Some of the results are quite impressive increases too, especially some of the Min's. And again...sorry I don't have more apps tested, but here's what I got so far:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *25.1% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *15.6% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *16.5% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *16.4% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *29% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *19.7% increase*
> Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 17.7% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *29.8% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *29.8% increase*
> Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 19.6% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *25.4% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *18.1% increase*
> Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 17.1% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *26.5% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *21.6% increase*
> Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 17% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> ( sorry, forgot to set the axis to 0 :/ )
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *18% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *9.7% increase*
> Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 14.9% increase*
> 
> 
> 
> Classified- 1150/6000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *33.3% increase*
> Classified- 1254/6300 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *10.8% increase*
> Ti- 1045/7000 ----> Ti- 1275/7600 = *22% overclock on core / 8.6% overclock on memory = 12.5% increase*


----------



## iTzHughie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Id say go for the 780 classifieds and spend the $240 on some EK waterblocks for them.


Wow, you read my mind, I was contemplating this the entire day. Would still like to see some direct comparison 'tween the Ti and Classy


----------



## iTzHughie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Here is an OCN poster who went from a GTX 780 Classified to a GTX 780Ti.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/1750_50#post_21185410
> 
> Anywhere from 9-33% better.
> 
> Bottom line, the GTX 780Ti is a BEAST!


repped

Edit: Welp, thanks to you, I now have to spend the extra $240 for the Ti's








you knucklehead


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> repped
> 
> Edit: Welp, thanks to you, I now have to spend the extra $240 for the Ti's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you knucklehead


Hey, don't blame me, I went with 2 GTX 780 Classifieds.









But, if you can hold out a little longer, and can spend maybe a little more ... they should be coming out with the EVGA GTX 780Ti Classified in a couple more weeks.

Not sure of the price, but it will be an even more ungodly evil card than the regular GTX 780Ti's. Oh, they also have the GTX 780Ti Superclocked available now. It's even faster than the standard Ti (basically pre-overclocked). But the Classified (both the GTX 780 and the GTX780Ti) are designed from the ground up for overclocking and serious pushing of the limits. The VRM's, etc are seriously nuts.

I'm just saying.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

And after much fighting (and dumb luck and lots of reboots ... for some reason, depending on the phase of the mood and the tint of it, coupled with the time in milliseconds from Zulu time I booted, flashing the bios would either work or not), I finally got BOTH of my GTX 780 Classified cards running on the new version 3 Sky-LN2 bios (80.80.21.01.80).

Now to really see what these cards can do.


----------



## Yonner

Can you add me to the list as well please


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I have excellent airflow in my case and my top card reaches 80C (and then throttles) at 1200MHz at stock volts. Mine also have Samsung memory.
> 
> These cards get hot on air, and you're clocked higher than I am and with more volts. Your temps seem pretty normal for air and that overclock.


Allright, thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> I have a gtx 780 (non classified) with a 89.7% ASIC and it gets really warm also. It's under water but it is always 5C higher even with lower voltage, but overclocks like a beast


Yeah, so my initial thought about this card needing to be under water seems to be true then. Guess I will have to try and save up money for it then


----------



## pilotter

I have a 780GTX classified, watercooled with ekwb waterblock, would like to overclock but can someone point me to a good overclocking guide for gpu's


----------



## twerk

Would anyone with a GTX 770 Classified mind posting a screenshot of GPU-Z with their card at stock. Thanks


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Wow, you read my mind, I was contemplating this the entire day. Would still like to see some direct comparison 'tween the Ti and Classy


From all the data/reviews/benchmarks I saw so far the 780Ti holds about a 15% clock for clock advantage. Of course some games utilize that advantage more than other(less difference).

So it would need a 1400-1450Mhz 780 to match a 1254Mhz 780Ti which is about the normal clocks for many here.

Although not a small amount but for $240 more($120 per card) I would go for the Ti's. If you dont mind spending that amount then its the best choice, performance wise.


----------



## zhrooms

Well.. this was unexpected.. my Enermax Platimax 1500W gave up yesterday for no reason at all, just like my previous Enermax Revolution 85+ 1250W that just stopped working over night by itself, though the 1500W still somewhat works, at least in BIOS but as soon as the system starts to load windows it instantly shuts itself off.

On top of that one of the RAID SSD's died completely, so the OS and all was lost, and one of the Red 3TB disks also in Raid-0 decided to "jump ship", designating itself a "non-raid disk" by itself, so that's 3TB of Fraps footage lost if I can't get it back to a raid-member status.

Hopefully I've managed to get my hands on a used AX1200 so I can at least use all three cards again, at the moment I make due with a HX850W, reaching stable ~750W (740-760) in Heaven using two cards completely stock, as well as the 3930k Stock at 3.8GHz Turbo.

Below: ReverseATX CaseLabs, that's why the bridge seem to be upside down.



Bonus, what Hell looks like, about €600 not working right there, "only" took 24 hours over 2 days to get what's not broken back to working


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhrooms*
> 
> Well.. this was unexpected.. my Enermax Platimax 1500W gave up yesterday for no reason at all, just like my previous Enermax Revolution 85+ 1250W that just stopped working over night by itself, though the 1500W still somewhat works, at least in BIOS but as soon as the system starts to load windows it instantly shuts itself off.
> 
> On top of that one of the RAID SSD's died completely, so the OS and all was lost, and one of the Red 3TB disks also in Raid-0 decided to "jump ship", designating itself a "non-raid disk" by itself, so that's 3TB of Fraps footage lost if I can't get it back to a raid-member status.
> 
> Hopefully I've managed to get my hands on a used AX1200 so I can at least use all three cards again, at the moment I make due with a HX850W, reaching stable ~750W (740-760) in Heaven using two cards completely stock, as well as the 3930k Stock at 3.8GHz Turbo.
> 
> Below: ReverseATX CaseLabs, that's why the bridge seem to be upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus, what Hell looks like, about €600 not working right there, "only" took 24 hours over 2 days to get what's not broken back to working


Thats a LOT of gear!!









Hopefully you get everything sorted and in order soon.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> Can you add me to the list as well please


yes please go into gpuz and validate your card and post the link here.


----------



## Jabba1977

Finally, classified at home since last friday!!!... Awesome Cards.

My first benchs...testing the cards @1.25v

*SLI GTX 780 CLASSIFIED - REV. A1 - SAMSUNG MEMORY- ASIC QUALITY 77% & 85%

Mem: + 550 / Core: +150 (1300Mhz) on [email protected]*


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhrooms*
> 
> Well.. this was unexpected.. my Enermax Platimax 1500W gave up yesterday for no reason at all, just like my previous Enermax Revolution 85+ 1250W that just stopped working over night by itself, though the 1500W still somewhat works, at least in BIOS but as soon as the system starts to load windows it instantly shuts itself off.
> 
> On top of that one of the RAID SSD's died completely, so the OS and all was lost, and one of the Red 3TB disks also in Raid-0 decided to "jump ship", designating itself a "non-raid disk" by itself, so that's 3TB of Fraps footage lost if I can't get it back to a raid-member status.
> 
> Hopefully I've managed to get my hands on a used AX1200 so I can at least use all three cards again, at the moment I make due with a HX850W, reaching stable ~750W (740-760) in Heaven using two cards completely stock, as well as the 3930k Stock at 3.8GHz Turbo.


How many cards where you running when the enermax died? and @ what voltage. Even 1500W is not enough to push 3 of these cards, you must have 2 psu's. Might be that you are OK, with "just" 1500w since you are on air, i would think you are quite limited in terms of voltages with 3 cards that close.


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> No safe voltage limit, ive ran allt he way to 1.5v but only for one bench i never see any gain over 1.35 volts after that its just heat!
> 
> what you should be worried about is temp....
> 
> Benching i would keep at 90s and lower.
> 
> Gaming i would keep it 80s and lower.


Thanks


----------



## SeekerZA

I'm still using the 80.10.3A.01.80 (Rev2) BIOS on my Classy. Is it better to use the newer Rev3 BIOS?

My idle temps is sitting at 53Degrees with fan curve at 54%. Is that fine?

When playing bf4 , Running core of 1300 and mem set to 3483 ( Samsung ) my card warms up to High 80degrees. Using 1.25v and on air with custom fan curve.


----------



## Yonner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes please go into gpuz and validate your card and post the link here.




here is validation link http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bqzua

cheers


----------



## Hungbunny

So I'm having this weird issue.

I'm running the "vBios-v380.80.21.01.80-LN2" and it works perfectly, I can without any problems run my card at 1.35v +300 GPU clock offset and +500 Mem clock offset. The problem arrives when I want to run my "gaming profile" which is 1.25v +160 and +300, this simply wont work, it just crashes my entire rig(it must be said this clock works perfectly when using the stock bios). I have tried running the power target at max(200 with the custom bios) I've tried it with what the stock bios has as the maximum(110).

There must be something I'm missing or doing horribly wrong here?


----------



## zhrooms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> How many cards where you running when the enermax died? and @ what voltage. Even 1500W is not enough to push 3 of these cards, you must have 2 psu's. Might be that you are OK, with "just" 1500w since you are on air, i would think you are quite limited in terms of voltages with 3 cards that close.


It happened with only 1 card at the time, after a restart, I think I was turning off HT in BIOS and when I restarted and it was about to load in Windows the PSU just shut off.

And yes I'm aware 1500W is not nearly enough, I peaked 1273W with only two cards so, using 3 cards at 1.21v was no problem at all though, peaked around 1370 if I recall correctly, and it couldn't handle the temps anyway.

But ye I dunno really, if I get a hold on a AX1200 it should be able to handle 2 cards with a 4930k, but seems like it would still be right on the edge, with waterblocks at 1.35v, maybe if I could get 2x AX1200, CPU, Disks, Fans and 1x 780 on the first PSU, the other 2x 780 on the second PSU, then it "should" be doable to go 1.35v 24/7 with 4930k at 5.0GHz

(AX1200 = Single Rail 100 Amp)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhrooms*
> 
> It happened with only 1 card at the time, after a restart, I think I was turning off HT in BIOS and when I restarted and it was about to load in Windows the PSU just shut off.
> 
> And yes I'm aware 1500W is not nearly enough, I peaked 1273W with only two cards so, using 3 cards at 1.21v was no problem at all though, peaked around 1370 if I recall correctly, and it couldn't handle the temps anyway.
> 
> But ye I dunno really, if I get a hold on a AX1200 it should be able to handle 2 cards with a 4930k, but seems like it would still be right on the edge, with waterblocks at 1.35v, maybe if I could get 2x AX1200, CPU, Disks, Fans and 1x 780 on the first PSU, the other 2x 780 on the second PSU, then it "should" be doable to go 1.35v 24/7 with 4930k at 5.0GHz
> 
> (AX1200 = Single Rail 100 Amp)


Get the EVGA G2 1300w. Better quality and much cheaper!


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Get the EVGA G2 1300w. Better quality and much cheaper!


Or the Lepa 1600w








(hope it's better then the Enermax even though it's the same OEM)


----------



## NateN34

Done. Had to use right angle PCI-E power connecters to get her to fit.



















http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/n92kv/

Very impressed with this card. Wouldn't have known, but it is MUCH SMOOTHER than 570s in SLI. Runs every game like butter, it is amazing.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Get the EVGA G2 1300w. Better quality and much cheaper!


Proof that it has better quality?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Proof that it has better quality?


http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=349

TLR Based on Superflower Leadex, 10 year warranty, 80+Gold, 200 bucks on amazon, etc etc.


----------



## CallsignVega

Could you guys with 780 Classifieds and back plates tell me if the back plate touches any components for cooling? Or is it purely aesthetic? EK vs EVGA backplates? I have 4x EK blocks inbound for 780Ti Classifieds.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Could you guys with 780 Classifieds and back plates tell me if the back plate touches any components for cooling? Or is it purely aesthetic? EK vs EVGA backplates? I have 4x EK blocks inbound for 780Ti Classifieds.


its purely aesthetics.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its purely aesthetics.


On both? The EK web site says the back plate comes with thermal pads and there is a raised area visible on the back plate.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> On both? The EK web site says the back plate comes with thermal pads and there is a raised area visible on the back plate.


oh i thought you meant on just the evga backplate.

the EK backplate actually touches the back of the vrm area (with a thermal pad of course so you dont short everything out) and should provide some extra cooling as long as you have a fan in the direction of the backplates.

did you already order the EK backplate? ill try to get a pic of the area in question.

edit - here i took some pics for you to see the backplate




sorry for the bad pics, getting rushed out of the house holding the camera in my hands with bad lighting trying to help you guys out before i have to go lol.

that little bag has the thermal pads in it.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya, about to order now. Usually I don't buy backplates unless they have some function.


----------



## szeged

read the edit on my post







i got you a quick pic before i gtg lol.


----------



## CallsignVega




----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Yeah, I'm torn between getting a pair of EK-FC780 GTX Classy Backplate's for $29.99 a pop or see if I can find someone who can make a pair of backplates for a purely cosmetic look ... maybe out of orange, translucent, plexi.

Anyone know of any good Artisans on OCN who make custom backplates?


----------



## hanzy

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1706420?

CPU is at 4.3 currently.

These were my max stable overclocks at 1.212 volts.

Have not gone any higher with the overvolt utility.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Proof that it has better quality?


I guess the uncompressed 850+TB(yes Terabytes) of the entire Google search wasn't enough to confirm and find proof for that question.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=349
> 
> TLR Based on Superflower Leadex, 10 year warranty, 80+Gold, 200 bucks on amazon, etc etc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I guess the uncompressed 850+TB(yes Terabytes) of the entire Google search wasn't enough to confirm and find proof for that question.


I don't know if this was a jab at me or a jab at him not googling it for himself. There's proof. If you want more, PM Shilka he'll provide you with enough evidence.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I don't know if this was a jab at me or a jab at him not googling it for himself. There's proof. If you want more, PM Shilka he'll provide you with enough evidence.


Scott I believe it was clear my friend who I was "jabbing"! I even quote him!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Scott I believe it was clear my friend who I was "jabbing"! I even quote him!


I read it to go either way. Hence me asking.


----------



## Mydog

Any news on the 780 TI Classy, last I heard the launch should be first week of December?


----------



## starmanwarz

I tried overclocking my Classy but I am getting a weird input lag on BF4. Reseting to stock values the lag goes away, anyone knows why this is happening? How can I fix this?


----------



## trickeh2k

Ok, this is probably the most noobish question ever but i've never experienced it before. What does it mean really when precision x says that i'm hitting my utilization limit? I've seen it before, but the card has never clocked itself down previously.


----------



## BroHamBone

I have a 780 classified otw, but currently have a reference 780. What is a good bios I can flash for both the cards?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> I have a 780 classified otw, but currently have a reference 780. What is a good bios I can flash for both the cards?


You will have to use separate bios's for both cards. Skyn3t has a version for both your cards. You'll be "bottlenecking" your 780 classy by using it with a reference card.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You will have to use separate bios's for both cards. Skyn3t has a version for both your cards. You'll be "bottlenecking" your 780 classy by using it with a reference card.


Don't misinform the guy... you can OC a reference 780 just as far as a Classy. It all depends on the 'silicon lottery'. The reference GK110 voltage tweaks work wonders at giving you nearly the same amount of voltage as is possible with software with the Classified. Not to mention the 780 ACX can also be overvolted beyond default spec limits.

After the GK110 Reference volt mod was released, many more people went with the reference 780's instead of Classifieds or Lightnings. Check the 780 Owners thread, there are some rather nice overclocks over there as well.


----------



## players67

My 780 classified.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Don't misinform the guy... you can OC a reference 780 just as far as a Classy. It all depends on the 'silicon lottery'. The reference GK110 voltage tweaks work wonders at giving you nearly the same amount of voltage as is possible with software with the Classified. Not to mention the 780 ACX can also be overvolted beyond default spec limits.
> 
> After the GK110 Reference volt mod was released, many more people went with the reference 780's instead of Classifieds or Lightnings. Check the 780 Owners thread, there are some rather nice overclocks over there as well.


But will they have a warranty if their Factory smoke lottery hits...?


----------



## Tobiman

Received my classified today. I will post as soon as I get home.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Don't misinform the guy... you can OC a reference 780 just as far as a Classy. It all depends on the 'silicon lottery'. The reference GK110 voltage tweaks work wonders at giving you nearly the same amount of voltage as is possible with software with the Classified. Not to mention the 780 ACX can also be overvolted beyond default spec limits.
> 
> After the GK110 Reference volt mod was released, many more people went with the reference 780's instead of Classifieds or Lightnings. Check the 780 Owners thread, there are some rather nice overclocks over there as well.


While you might be able to push a reference past 1.21 How safe do you really think that is? I mean. I don't think I'd throw 1.35v up daily on a reference 780. Yes, there are some nice overclocks, some even better than mine, but I'd still say for a _majority_ of cards, the Classy will OC better. I guess I should have worded it a bit differently, though.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> But will they have a warranty if their Factory smoke lottery hits...?


That's a risk one takes. There's nothing wrong with paying the extra 10% for the Classified. I own a 780 Classified myself, along with my SLI 780 Ti's. I enjoy tweaking it, and at the moment it's in my son's rig. But I've heard quite a few good stories from reference 780 overclockers as well. If you don't want to take that risk, go with the Classified. Once you start going up to 1.28v and above with the Classified, it becomes hard for the air cooling to keep up with long gaming sessions regardless. As far as an air overclock goes for gaming, I'd say you can attain similar overclocks with a reference 780 and a 780 Classified.

Now if you plan on watercooling or going for suicide runs, I'd recommend the beefier VRM of the Classified or a Lightning (if you must go with MSI).

My best OC on my Classified on air was 1385mhz @ 1.33v, but heat was the main thing causing instability. These cards beg for water.


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> While you might be able to push a reference past 1.21 How safe do you really think that is? I mean. I don't think I'd throw 1.35v up daily on a reference 780. Yes, there are some nice overclocks, some even better than mine, but I'd still say for a _majority_ of cards, the Classy will OC better. I guess I should have worded it a bit differently, though.


Weather permitting, I am Expecting a Wednesday delivery. If anything, I wanted to match my ref 780 to the classified and was hoping to through a simple bios flash. I guess until I can sell my ref and put the money toward a second classi.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> Weather permitting, I am Expecting a Wednesday delivery. If anything, I wanted to match my ref 780 to the classified and was hoping to through a simple bios flash. I guess until I can sell my ref and put the money toward a second classi.


Unless you have a big difference of overclockability, I wouldn't bother selling it. For gaming, a few mhz won't make the biggest difference in the world.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Hey guys. I have a pair of Classifieds sitting in their boxes at home, just waiting on a replacement mobo to arrive before I can finally install them. This is my first ever PC, and I was hoping someone could give me some tips on how I should go about overclocking them?

I think I understand the basics of GPU Boost 2.0, but after reading through several pages here it seems I'd be better off with a custom bios. Is that right? I was planning to use Precision X to monitor and OC the cards, and either 3DMark or Heaven to test them. But I have no idea how that actually works, as in what sort of MHz jump to use each time, whether to OC the core first, then the memory, and how to set the target parameters on Precision X.

Any help very gratefully received! I hope to try building the system (again!) this coming weekend, so am trying to get my facts straight before then!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Hey guys. I have a pair of Classifieds sitting in their boxes at home, just waiting on a replacement mobo to arrive before I can finally install them. This is my first ever PC, and I was hoping someone could give me some tips on how I should go about overclocking them?
> 
> I think I understand the basics of GPU Boost 2.0, but after reading through several pages here it seems I'd be better off with a custom bios. Is that right? I was planning to use Precision X to monitor and OC the cards, and either 3DMark or Heaven to test them. But I have no idea how that actually works, as in what sort of MHz jump to use each time, whether to OC the core first, then the memory, and how to set the target parameters on Precision X.
> 
> Any help very gratefully received! I hope to try building the system (again!) this coming weekend, so am trying to get my facts straight before then!


You're going to want to check out this club.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_40

You're also going to want to decide what you want to do to your cards. With the stock BIOS you can probably reach 1200+ MHz at stock volts using Precision X or Afterburner. You don't need to go straight to a custom BIOS to get a lot out of these cards.

Because you're going SLI (I have the same setup), even with great airflow, your cards, especially the top one, are going to get hot. So keep an eye on temps.

If you want to go above 1.212v you're going to need a custom BIOS, though then you're going to be running really hot on air. If you're staying on air, it's probably best not to exceed 1.212v.

For starters, just see how far you can go on your cores by 13MHz increments. Test with benchmarks and gaming. Then start upping your memory offset.

You can see what kind of memory you have on your cards using Nvidia Inspector by hovering your mouse over the "GDDR5" in memory type.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> You're going to want to check out this club.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_40
> 
> You're also going to want to decide what you want to do to your cards. With the stock BIOS you can probably reach 1200+ MHz at stock volts using Precision X or Afterburner. You don't need to go straight to a custom BIOS to get a lot out of these cards.
> 
> Because you're going SLI (I have the same setup), even with great airflow, your cards, especially the top one, are going to get hot. So keep an eye on temps.
> 
> If you want to go above 1.212v you're going to need a custom BIOS, though then you're going to be running really hot on air. If you're staying on air, it's probably best not to exceed 1.212v.
> 
> For starters, just see how far you can go on your cores by 13MHz increments. Test with benchmarks and gaming. Then start upping your memory offset.
> 
> You can see what kind of memory you have on your cards using Nvidia Inspector by hovering your mouse over the "GDDR5" in memory type.


Brilliant, thank you. This is exactly the kind of information I was looking for. I'm going to have a good read of that link now.

I may well stay with the normal BIOS. Sounds like a safer option, and as you say heat is going to be my limiting factor I think. I have a Corsair Carbide Air 540 case, with 3 GT AP-15s as front intakes, a H100i with another two AP-15s as exhaust at the top and a generic Corsair 140mm exhaust at the rear. I hope that'll be sufficient, but if not I'm looking into options to add a side fan into the window panel.

I also noticed a few stickers on the back of the card. One says that removal will void the warranty, so that'll stay where it is...but should I also leave the others in place? They won't catch fire or anything?


----------



## Tbolo

Does anyone know where I can get my hands on the latest stock LN2 bios for my hydro classifieds? I just bought them last month and was wondering if there is any difference between the one on the first page. Thanks in advance


----------



## pharma57

EvBot check!









Just an fyi regarding your EvBot if you have one ... I just check mine following 2 months of no use and it would not work. Powered up okay and screen lit-up but did not read any voltages, none of the buttons on the EvBot did anything and could not even flash new firmware (.28) because did not get any response. Power and reset buttons did not help, so like anything else I guess it can go kaput.









Good news is Evga still has some for warranty purposes, so check yours to make sure it's working before it's too late.


----------



## Tobiman

Just got a 780 classified from a member here. Here's validation.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/m4y8u/


----------



## Bfun

Hey guys. New to the 780 Classified club. I've just started to OC my card tonight and it seems to be stable at +161 on the core and +425 on the memory. Power target is 115% and voltage is 1.212v. My OC seems good. However, every time I run 3DMark11 my score is always the same. Stock speed or OC I get about 11600. 3DMark11 results show the OC speeds were active. Is my i5-3570k bottlenecking my scores or is something else going on?

Well after further testing it seems my CPU is the issues. Fire Strike is the only benchmark I can change with an OC. 8568 stock and 9482 Overclocked.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bfun*
> 
> Hey guys. New to the 780 Classified club. I've just started to OC my card tonight and it seems to be stable at +161 on the core and +425 on the memory. Power target is 115% and voltage is 1.212v. My OC seems good. However, every time I run 3DMark11 my score is always the same. Stock speed or OC I get about 11600. 3DMark11 results show the OC speeds were active. Is my i5-3570k bottlenecking my scores or is something else going on?
> 
> Well after further testing it seems my CPU is the issues. Fire Strike is the only benchmark I can change with an OC. 8568 stock and 9482 Overclocked.


There are so many things that can be going on without knowing your setup. I doubt a i5-3570k will bottleneck one classified. Also when you post your offset numbers it doesn't mean much because of all the different boost speeds and modded bios's. If you want the best help I would run 3dmark 11 with evga precision in the background with the monitoring graph open. And then post that screenshot here. also if you are on stock bios you are probably throttling. Also post the actual core clock and not the offset so we know where your at.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilotter*
> 
> I have a 780GTX classified, watercooled with ekwb waterblock, would like to overclock but can someone point me to a good overclocking guide for gpu's


do you still need help. What point are you at right now?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes please go into gpuz and validate your card and post the link here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is validation link http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bqzua
> 
> cheers
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34*
> 
> Done. Had to use right angle PCI-E power connecters to get her to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/n92kv/
> 
> Very impressed with this card. Wouldn't have known, but it is MUCH SMOOTHER than 570s in SLI. Runs every game like butter, it is amazing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> Just got a 780 classified from a member here. Here's validation.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/m4y8u/


welcome. list updated.


----------



## pilotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> do you still need help. What point are you at right now?


actually I was a bit ahead, building with watercooling, but still waiting for my last block for the Asus formula, I did however tested everything with stock cooling. And was running some benches.

current status;

 
but I was reading, and saw alll the bios flashing etc. Actually what I would like is to learn to overclock the card, for a 24/7 operation.


----------



## motorwayne

Hey there, just landed this.

Add my name to the list if you can...Cheers from New Zealand




Added ASIC 83.4


Next job is to try out an overclock on air.


----------



## motorwayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilotter*
> 
> actually I was a bit ahead, building with watercooling, but still waiting for my last block for the Asus formula, I did however tested everything with stock cooling. And was running some benches.
> 
> current status;
> 
> 
> but I was reading, and saw alll the bios flashing etc. Actually what I would like is to learn to overclock the card, for a 24/7 operation.


I love the clear look big time, this is what I would do if I could afford it.


----------



## Bfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> There are so many things that can be going on without knowing your setup. I doubt a i5-3570k will bottleneck one classified. Also when you post your offset numbers it doesn't mean much because of all the different boost speeds and modded bios's. If you want the best help I would run 3dmark 11 with evga precision in the background with the monitoring graph open. And then post that screenshot here. also if you are on stock bios you are probably throttling. Also post the actual core clock and not the offset so we know where your at.


vBios-v380.80.21.01.80-LN2.zip 131k
GPU 1279 MHz
Memory 7124 MHz

I've attached a log file of a 3DMark11 run. Sorry about the bad format. The memory shows 3563. Is that normal?

I've OCed some more so I need to do a stock run for comparison again. At stock speed with the factory bios I got 11020 and this OC with the v380 bios came in at 11670. Over clocking the memory seemed to give me the biggest gain. I guess I expected more points from the OC. My fire strike stock run came in at 8568 and the OC was 9557.

3dmarklog.xlsx 30k .xlsx file


----------



## zhrooms

Just noticed something, I can't switch back the BIOS to Normal from LN2? Lights are green, restarted several times, tried putting them on LN2 and started up, then back down again switching to Normal, lights go from Red (LN2) to Green (Normal) just fine, either way I do it I still get 1100MHz Boost and 200% Power Limit from the LN2 Bios? I literally cannot switch back. And no I have definitely not flashed over the Normal bios, it worked two days ago just fine, 115% Power Limit and 1136MHz Boost using Normal.

Anyone have a clue?


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilotter*
> 
> actually I was a bit ahead, building with watercooling, but still waiting for my last block for the Asus formula, I did however tested everything with stock cooling. And was running some benches.
> 
> current status;
> 
> 
> but I was reading, and saw alll the bios flashing etc. Actually what I would like is to learn to overclock the card, for a 24/7 operation.


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## starmanwarz

Can someone explain how to flash the Bios? I have downloaded nvflash and the lastest skyn3t bios, followed the instructions on the 1st page but can't seem to find the "open command window here"? Sorry for the noob question.

And something else, when you guys say "1300Mhz core" is this base clock or boost clock value?


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Can someone explain how to flash the Bios? I have downloaded nvflash and the lastest skyn3t bios, followed the instructions on the 1st page but can't seem to find the "open command window here"? Sorry for the noob question.
> 
> And something else, when you guys say "1300Mhz core" is this base clock or boost clock value?


If you hold Shift and Right click it should have the option to "Open Command window here".


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Can someone explain how to flash the Bios? I have downloaded nvflash and the lastest skyn3t bios, followed the instructions on the 1st page but can't seem to find the "open command window here"? Sorry for the noob question.
> 
> And something else, when you guys say "1300Mhz core" is this base clock or boost clock value?


I learned from the Titan Club!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



QUICK BIOS FLASHING GUIDE:

I will not take any responsibility for damages caused by flashing the BIOS. Use the guide and the BIOS files at your own risk, this will void your warranty.

What you need: GPU-Z, Nvflash

The following guide is for single GPUs. If you wish to flash multiple cards please do so one at a time or see the Nvflash readme for further instructions on how to use the commands to properly flash multiple card systems. Don't type in the bracket but type in the info in the brackets. The commands are case sensitive and you need to include the spaces, please be accurate.

Backup your old BIOS (GPU-Z, BIOS version field, button on the right allows you to save the current bios). Keep the old bios in the event that something happens during the flash.
Download the new BIOS you'll be flashing to, it should be a .rom file, otherwise the flash will not work.
Browse to your Nvflash folder
Transfer the new BIOS file into the Nvflash folder
Close all unnecessary programs
Shift + right-click the Nvflash folder
choose the open in command line option
Type in the command: Nvflash --protectoff (case sensitive, please be accurate)
Type in the command: Nvflash -4 -5 -6 [yourbiosnamehere].rom
If the flash is a cross vendor one you might have to type in y a couple of times when asked to
Nvflash will work for a while and close the 2nd command prompt after finishing
Reboot
Your card should now be flashed, test with Precision X or afterburner to see if the BIOS is stable for you
Some flashes might need driver reinstalls afterwards, don't be alarmed, just install the drivers as usual

If the flash goes wrong

Shut down your system
Take out the GPU
Install a 2nd PCI-E GPU in the first slot (preferably Nvidia)
Install the Titan to the 2nd PCI-E slot
You should now have 2 cards in your system
Plug in all the power connectors and other needed connectors
Plug in your primary monitor cable to the card in the 1st slot (not Titan)
Start up the computer
Boot into windows
Browse to the Nvflash folder
Remove the earlier BIOS file and transfer your original BIOS (.rom file!) there
Close all unnecessary programs
Shift + right-click the Nvflash folder
Choose the open in command line option
Type in the command: Nvflash --protectoff
At this point Nvflash will open up a new command prompt and display what cards you have in your system
Select the card you wish to fix (usually done by typing in 0, 1, 2 etc.)
The command prompt will close
Type in the command: Nvflash -4 -5 -6 -i[yourcardsnumberhere] [yourbiosnamehere].rom
If the flash is cross vendor you might have to type in y a couple of times when asked to
Nvflash will now take a while to update the BIOS on the broken card
After it's done shut down your computer
remove the cards from the computer
Put the fixed Titan in
Boot to windows and see if everything is back to normal



Thats what I always go back to when my brain decides not to remember.


----------



## pilotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> Absolutely stunning!


thanks, hopefully tomorrow EKWB will release the full mobo block, and I can finish my build..


----------



## trowdy

@strong island 1

Here is my validation image: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/k4m2u/


----------



## gotendbz1

just got this in today and coming for a 780 sc to the classy is a big boost, got a 72% aisc and got lucky with some Samsung ram.

780 sc http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7383109
780 classy http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7562934

a different of about 1500 on graphics score. would skynet bios improve any?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motorwayne*
> 
> Hey there, just landed this.
> 
> Add my name to the list if you can...Cheers from New Zealand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added ASIC 83.4
> 
> 
> Next job is to try out an overclock on air.


please post a gpuz validation link. thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trowdy*
> 
> @strong island 1
> 
> Here is my validation image: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/k4m2u/


added. thanks. the next person will be 80 people on the list. anyone who hasn't posted a validation please do so. thanks


----------



## Bfun

Maybe someone can solve my mystery. I run 3DMark11 with a core of 1279MHz at 1.212v and get P12493. I up the speed to 1324MHz at 1.3v and get P12090. My score drops 400 points. The EVGA Precision log during my run shows the speed at 1.319 but the voltage at 1.162v which can't be right. GPU-z shows 1.3v. So I'm a little confused. I've attached a screen shot of the log and GPU-z. I'm using the v380-LN2 BIOS.

780gtx.PNG 298k .PNG file


Oh, I guess you can add me to the list.

GPU-Z


----------



## motorwayne

@strong island 1

Here is my validation image: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/87fda

Cheers


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Are the only two water blocks for the EVGA GTX 780 Classified the EVGA Hydro Copper 2 and the EK-FC780 GTX Classy?

Of the two, I would have to say I like the EK better, but personally I would love it if Aquacomputer made one of their "Kryographics" coolers in nickel and plexi for it, but sadly they don't.

Also, what's this about EK making a full cover block for the Classy, is this different than what they already have? Will this be available any time soon?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I don't know if this was a jab at me or a jab at him not googling it for himself. There's proof. If you want more, PM Shilka he'll provide you with enough evidence.


Looks like not all Supernova is good quality









EVGA recalls a batch of SuperNova PSUs
http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/evga_recalls_a_batch_of_supernova_psus.html


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Lookout - another noob post incoming!

I've downloaded 3DMark and am getting to grips with it in anticipation of getting my build finally up and running. Firestrike is going to be my bench of choice, I think, but it seems to take a long time to complete each run. From reading the OC guides, I understand that my increments should be 13MHz. Does this mean I need to make a Firestrike run with each 13MHz increment? As it seems that'd potentially take quite a bit of time to do both the core and memory clocks. Or is it mainly used for validating an OC? If so, what tool/benchmark would you guys recommend to use for the iniital OC?

Finally, I've seen some examples of OC Classifieds not out-performing their out-of-the-box scores, even though their clocks are higher. It's been suggested that throttling could be the issue, so I was wondering would the card throttle for any reason other than the temp limit being reached? In other words, if I set the fan profile to make sure the temps stay below 79 degrees, would I be safe from throttling? Or could the extra power needed to run the fans that hard cause my to hit the power limit and throttle the card back that way?

Sorry for all the questions, thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Looks like not all Supernova is good quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA recalls a batch of SuperNova PSUs
> http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/evga_recalls_a_batch_of_supernova_psus.html


Yeah, but look at how they are fixing it. That's EVGA service for you.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bfun*
> 
> Maybe someone can solve my mystery. I run 3DMark11 with a core of 1279MHz at 1.212v and get P12493. I up the speed to 1324MHz at 1.3v and get P12090. My score drops 400 points. The EVGA Precision log during my run shows the speed at 1.319 but the voltage at 1.162v which can't be right. GPU-z shows 1.3v. So I'm a little confused. I've attached a screen shot of the log and GPU-z. I'm using the v380-LN2 BIOS.
> 
> 780gtx.PNG 298k .PNG file
> 
> 
> Oh, I guess you can add me to the list.
> 
> GPU-Z


Whats your power target set at? Are your clocks throttling at all due to temps or power target. These are things I would look into and shouldnt be to hard to tell. Just Open afterburner graph and check it out after running tests


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yeah, but look at how they are fixing it. That's EVGA service for you.


Well... You have to send the old back. They should just send you an new one ASAP









Who care about service if the quality is crap?









Evga forum is epic fail btw


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Well... You have to send the old back. They should just send you an new one ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who care about service if the quality is crap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evga forum is epic fail btw


Apparently you didn't read that article. They send you a brand new one, a tshirt and a return slip for the old one. Then, you send the old one back, for free.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Are the only two water blocks for the EVGA GTX 780 Classified the EVGA Hydro Copper 2 and the EK-FC780 GTX Classy?
> 
> Of the two, I would have to say I like the EK better, but personally I would love it if Aquacomputer made one of their "Kryographics" coolers in nickel and plexi for it, but sadly they don't.
> 
> Also, what's this about EK making a full cover block for the Classy, is this different than what they already have? Will this be available any time soon?


where did you hear about EK making a new classy block. They just said yesterday they weren't. the current block is full cover but it just doesn't fully cover the pcb. There is also a plexi version so technically there are 3 blocks.


----------



## NJsFinest24

Here's a really noob question. But how do I go about watercooling my 780 Classified?? What is needed to do it?? I've never watercooled before and I am looking into watercooling my GPU n CPU. Thanks.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> where did you hear about EK making a new classy block. They just said yesterday they weren't. the current block is full cover but it just doesn't fully cover the pcb. There is also a plexi version so technically there are 3 blocks.


Here, that is why I was confused.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/4200_50#post_21266854
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilotter*
> 
> thanks, hopefully tomorrow EKWB will release the full mobo block, and I can finish my build..


----------



## pilotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Here, that is why I was confused.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/4200_50#post_21266854


sorry, but that was for my MF6, still looking for a guide to overclock.....


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilotter*
> 
> sorry, but that was for my MF6, still looking for a guide to overclock.....


Ah, so it was, I read that wrong.

Now if you will excuse me, I will go back and take more medication.


----------



## motorwayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Well... You have to send the old back. They should just send you an new one ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who care about service if the quality is crap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evga forum is epic fail btw


Have a good day.


----------



## Bfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Whats your power target set at? Are your clocks throttling at all due to temps or power target. These are things I would look into and shouldnt be to hard to tell. Just Open afterburner graph and check it out after running tests


My power target is set to 115% should it be higher? I think I had the temp set to 85 but I don't believe I got higher than 78. I'll give afterburner ago and see what's really going on. Thanks.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Lookout - another noob post incoming!
> 
> I've downloaded 3DMark and am getting to grips with it in anticipation of getting my build finally up and running. Firestrike is going to be my bench of choice, I think, but it seems to take a long time to complete each run. From reading the OC guides, I understand that my increments should be 13MHz. Does this mean I need to make a Firestrike run with each 13MHz increment? As it seems that'd potentially take quite a bit of time to do both the core and memory clocks. Or is it mainly used for validating an OC? If so, what tool/benchmark would you guys recommend to use for the iniital OC?
> 
> Finally, I've seen some examples of OC Classifieds not out-performing their out-of-the-box scores, even though their clocks are higher. It's been suggested that throttling could be the issue, so I was wondering would the card throttle for any reason other than the temp limit being reached? In other words, if I set the fan profile to make sure the temps stay below 79 degrees, would I be safe from throttling? Or could the extra power needed to run the fans that hard cause my to hit the power limit and throttle the card back that way?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, thanks in advance for any help.


You don't have to up your clocks in 13MHz increments and retest each time. Start out at stock volts with an offset of +130Mhz on the core and see how your cards do. The 13MHz increments are used because that's how these cores clock, but you can start off out of the box with a much bigger offset. I went straight to 1200MHz right out of the box and then started testing higher from there. With a single card in I got to 1306MHz at 1.212 (skyn3t BIOS). With both cards in the top one gets so hot that I just run them at stock voltage with an offset to get me to 1200MHz on both (with the stock BIOS). SLI on air, your constraint isn't the cards' ability, it's going to be temps I think.

With Samsung memory you can start at +300. I've seen the Samsung memory clocking anywhere from +350 to +800 with people pretty commonly being able to get to +500. I worry about OCing the memory less than the core because, while memory OC plays a big part in some benchmark scores, it will have less impact in gaming (so I hear, I haven't tested this too much).

For validating your OC you can run Valley / Heaven / Firestrike and also throw in some gaming. Far Cry 3 is a popular choice for validating a game stable OC.

As far as throttling, you can increase the temp target, which will make the card throttle at a higher temp. For SLI on air see how hot they get on the stock fan profile, and then if you need to increase the fan profile then do it. Nvidia says the max GPU temp is 95C, but of course you're going to want to stay lower than that.
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-780/specifications


----------



## jokkan

Im about to put my 2 classifieds under water.. But is the evbot discontinued?? I have searched high and low but it is IMPOSSIBRU? to find it.. Someone has a clue?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokkan*
> 
> Im about to put my 2 classifieds under water.. But is the evbot discontinued?? I have searched high and low but it is IMPOSSIBRU? to find it.. Someone has a clue?


From what I have heard, yes, EVBot is discontinued. They supposedly have a couple for RMA's but aren't selling any new ones. The only ones you can get is the rare one that pops up on eBay or the like.

I've hunted for one myself for weeks.


----------



## fleetfeather

I haven't taken the plastic off the screen, as I full expect this puppy to appreciate in value over time


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I haven't taken the plastic off the screen, as I full expect this puppy to appreciate in value over time


I hate you.









(Kidding)


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I hate you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Kidding)


I hate you

(not kidding)


----------



## Bfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Whats your power target set at? Are your clocks throttling at all due to temps or power target. These are things I would look into and shouldnt be to hard to tell. Just Open afterburner graph and check it out after running tests


Afterburner was a great idea. Between that, GPU-Z, and Kombustor I was able to see I'm temp throttling. Hence the faster I go the slower I get. Brilliant. Now I need to find a happy median.

I have the temp limit set to 85. Does that sound about right for this card?


----------



## strong island 1

Just in case anyone here is interested I posted my cards in the marketplace. Figured it would be cool to give you guys a heads up.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bfun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Whats your power target set at? Are your clocks throttling at all due to temps or power target. These are things I would look into and shouldnt be to hard to tell. Just Open afterburner graph and check it out after running tests
> 
> 
> 
> Afterburner was a great idea. Between that, GPU-Z, and Kombustor I was able to see I'm temp throttling. Hence the faster I go the slower I get. Brilliant. Now I need to find a happy median.
> 
> I have the temp limit set to 85. Does that sound about right for this card?
Click to expand...

I always raise the temp and power limit to as high as they go. It just allows for more headroom.


----------



## motorwayne

@strong island 1

Here is my validation image: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/87fda


----------



## feartheturtle

Would the upcoming NZXT Kraken G10 gpu bracket be a good way to cool a 780 Classified? Is this practical and if so what size radiator (140 or 280; i.e. Kraken X40 or Kraken X60) should I get? Even with a very aggressive fan profile, my card is hitting 80 degrees on air and giving me artifacts. I'm using skynet bios and I have the card overclocked at 1287 MHz core/ ~6800 MHz memory at 1.187v.

I don't have the time or knowledge to do a proper watercooling at the moment and I don't really want to spend an additional ~$300 to buy the block, pump/res, radiator, fittings, etc. just to cool one gpu.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feartheturtle*
> 
> Would the upcoming NZXT Kraken G10 gpu bracket be a good way to cool a 780 Classified? Is this practical and if so what size radiator (140 or 280; i.e. Kraken X40 or Kraken X60) should I get? Even with a very aggressive fan profile, my card is hitting 80 degrees on air and giving me artifacts. I'm using skynet bios and I have the card overclocked at 1287 MHz core/ ~6800 MHz memory at 1.187v.
> 
> I don't have the time or knowledge to do a proper watercooling at the moment and I don't really want to spend an additional ~$300 to buy the block, pump/res, radiator, fittings, etc. just to cool one gpu.


it should be fine as long as you properly cool the vrms and vram, a lot of people stick the AIO coolers on the core then wonder why their vrms blew up when overclocking. id go for a 240 rad personally.


----------



## Imprezzion

Hey Guus, I got 2 questions.

1. Does the overvoltage tool or any other tool safe voltages between reboots / cold boots?

2. What is a "safe" voltage to run 24/7 with the core cooled by a Accelero Hybrid and the FETs and such with the stock baseplate?

I had ordered a different 780 after I sold my reference one but I came upon a secondhand Classy and really wanted it


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hey Guus, I got 2 questions.
> 
> 1. Does the overvoltage tool or any other tool safe voltages between reboots / cold boots?
> 
> 2. What is a "safe" voltage to run 24/7 with the core cooled by a Accelero Hybrid and the FETs and such with the stock baseplate?
> 
> I had ordered a different 780 after I sold my reference one but I came upon a secondhand Classy and really wanted it


i personally wouldnt use more than 1.25v on anything other than custom water. the accelero hybrid you might be able to run 1.3v for bench runs, but for 24/7 id do 1.25v.


----------



## Imprezzion

Ah, well, I thought with the 12+2 phase count the Classy has one could pull a bit more volts as load is much more spread out and the phases are much stronger and hopefully not as hot.

They are twice as strong as the reference 780's power section and I ran that at 1.256v load without it overheating or failing...

I was thinking somewhere in the lines of 1.28-1.30v.. As long as it gets me a proper bit past 1300Mhz, IF I get a good sample maybe even 1400Mhz..

But I do really want to know whether the voltage control program holds a voltage after a reboot / cold boot.

You guys have to know this


----------



## Hungbunny

So I just cant figure out whats causing this issue still.

With the Stock BIOS I can no problem run my Classy at +160(GPU) and +300(Memory) @ 1.25v (this is the overclock I use for general gaming purpouses).

However With the latest LN2 BIOS I can quite easily ramp my card up to +200(GPU) and +500(Memory) and run everything stable as a mountain.

But as I dont want to run my card at these clocks when just using my PC normally I have tried going back to my regular gaming clock, since the boost clock on the custom BIOS is higher then the Stock BIOS one I have tried lower GPU clock offsets but at the same voltage, I have tried various power targets as well, but everytime I try to do something that need a little bit of graphical power my entire PC crashes and I have to restart it. When flashing back to the Stock BIOS this clock Works perfectly fine, just not at all With the custom BIOS.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feartheturtle*
> 
> Would the upcoming NZXT Kraken G10 gpu bracket be a good way to cool a 780 Classified? Is this practical and if so what size radiator (140 or 280; i.e. Kraken X40 or Kraken X60) should I get? Even with a very aggressive fan profile, my card is hitting 80 degrees on air and giving me artifacts. I'm using skynet bios and I have the card overclocked at 1287 MHz core/ ~6800 MHz memory at 1.187v.
> 
> I don't have the time or knowledge to do a proper watercooling at the moment and I don't really want to spend an additional ~$300 to buy the block, pump/res, radiator, fittings, etc. just to cool one gpu.


Speaking of, I bought an Kraken X60 about a month ago before I decided to do a custom loop. Will be up for sale in the next week


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i personally wouldnt use more than 1.25v on anything other than custom water. the accelero hybrid you might be able to run 1.3v for bench runs, but for 24/7 id do 1.25v.


vrm's gonna get too warm. core would be fine though


----------



## Imprezzion

So, even the much more powerful 12+2 phase count on the Classy gets too warm above 1.25v?


----------



## fleetfeather

i think it's just a case of "more voltage = higher temps". The accelero hybrid still uses a 92mm fan and fairly standard heatsinks on the vrms, it's really only the gpu itself which benefits greatly from the AIO cooler. regardless, you'll be no worse off with a accelero hybrid if that's something you're really keen on. if you do end up getting the accelero hybrid, I'd suggest buying some thermal tape to apply the heatsinks to the memory and vrm's though, as the thermal glue which Arctic gives you by default is going to be a nightmare to get off if you ever need to put the ACX cooler back on the card for RMA or resale purposes.


----------



## qazzaq2004

Just got mine in










Coming from Asus GTX 670 SLI

I haven't read up on overclocking the 780s yet, but do I have to use EVGA precision-x or can I still use msi afterburner?

Also my card has hynix ram, is that good or bad?

ASIC is at 77.00%

What can I expect?

Cheers

EDIT: Added Benchmark scores

So, I've got it currently at 1267/3400 and got a score of 10528 on performance mode of fire strike.

My concern is that I got about 10 points less at 1267/3300 does that mean error checking has kicked in and my ram can't overclock more than +300?


----------



## georgekitieas

Hello guys!!

i have a 780 classified hydro cooper with 86 asic score but i dont know how to overvolt it properly

Can someone please explain me how the procedure goes???

I flashed my card to the modified bios but now i can go up to 1.2volts. How do you manage to go 1.3 and 1.4????
When i use the overvolt utility my voltage dont go up and my
Card wont boost, wont get to the overclock i set it!! It stays at the base clock...
THANKS


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bfun*
> 
> Afterburner was a great idea. Between that, GPU-Z, and Kombustor I was able to see I'm temp throttling. Hence the faster I go the slower I get. Brilliant. Now I need to find a happy median.
> 
> I have the temp limit set to 85. Does that sound about right for this card?


I would suggest setting up a custom fan profile and try to cool your gpu better to prevent throttling. At 80C I know for sure your gpu will throttle so try and experiment keep gpu cooler and check for throttling. Might have to spend some time dialing it since your on air cooling. I set my PT to max and temp to max and unlink them and prioritize the power target which for me and custom bios is 152%. It just allows the card to draw more power as long as temps are fine. There is no issues setting the temp and power target to max. It wont automatically get to 85c just cause thats what temp you have it set to. Just make sure you have good case cooling and good custom fan profile setup and keep temps in check


----------



## motorwayne

Ok, I have submitted my validation link on pages 85, anything else I need to do to get on the list? right arm?


----------



## trickeh2k

Hmm, I'm starting to believe my card isn't really that healthy after all. Even though high ASIC value seems to mean hotter card in general I can't now with the latest ln2 bios even do one run in 3dmark11 basic without hitting my temp target which was 83 degrees with the fans at 100% during the actual tests. This is with the core @ 1280 and mem @ 6508 on 1.174V. Idle, at 2d clocks which is 1100Mhz the card stays around 52 degrees with the fans at 51%. Ambient temp is just above 20 degrees C.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> So, even the much more powerful 12+2 phase count on the Classy gets too warm above 1.25v?


You could probably get more volts and be stable for 24/7, but much depends on the individual characteristics of the card. My experience is cards with a low ASIC will easily run 24/7 between 1.30 - 1.35 volts but if your card has a higher ASIC (80+) then your 24/7 volts will probably be in the 1.22 - 1.28. This is based on experience with my Classy's ASIC ranging from 67 - 91 with none under water, but your mileage may vary and you definitely need to test extensively. Keep in mind I do not run high, stable OC's on my cards and rely primarily on PrecisionX for my 24/7 settings.


----------



## coolhandluke41

http://s774.photobucket.com/user/co... Impacto-Haze 2/IMG_0215_zps3544f4ee.jpg.html


----------



## NateN34

^^

Oh wow, that PC is amazing............good god..


----------



## pharma57

Looks good CoolHandluke41!


----------



## coolhandluke41

the Classy will get swapped with Ti Classy at the end ,the two 780 Classy's will roll on R4G







...can't wait


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s774.photobucket.com/user/coolhand_SS/media/bach_zpsdc6f31b9.jpg.htmlhttp://s774.photobucket.com/user/coolhand_SS/media/266617vtight_zps77b7dd88.jpg.html



Thanks pharma


----------



## SavellM

Hi guys,

My EVGA 780 Classified has default bios: 80.10.3A
Can I update to 80.21.01 from the hope page?

Or should I stick to the stock standard one?


----------



## Fonne

Has any seen a complete picture of the front side PCB on the GTX780 Classified ? ... The best I can find is this:



Is really trying to find a picture thats shows the entire front PCB side on a Classified, but cant ...


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Has any seen a complete picture of the front side PCB on the GTX780 Classified ? ... The best I can find is this:
> 
> 
> 
> Is really trying to find a picture thats shows the entire front PCB side on a Classified, but cant ...




https://www.dropbox.com/s/dudrnx1xk7pk03n/2ev1.jpg


----------



## Fonne

Thanks


----------



## Eggy88

I'm putting the stock heatsink on before selling it, what are the thickness of the thermal pads on the card from stock, or what will work?


----------



## trickeh2k

Okey, I've ordered three new case fans and arctic cooling mx-4. I have never replaced the cooling paste before and I couldn't find any 780 classy specific video. I'm assuming it's quite similar though, looking at the pic above, it's not all metal and shiny as with a cpu? It looks black... If I've understood correctly you're supposed to clean it with a coffee filter together with alcohol above 90% purity and just squat a dot on and let the pressure do the spreading for best results?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> I'm putting the stock heatsink on before selling it, what are the thickness of the thermal pads on the card from stock, or what will work?


The memory is .5mm and the VRM is 1mm


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Has anyone else noticed Fire Strike is a little bit odd with SLI? I just asked this in the mobo section but thought it should probably be here.

The issue seems to be the Combined Test at the end. With one GPU (mildly OC'd) I get around 20-22fps in the Combined Score and a total of 9500. With SLI again I get around 20fps with a total of around 11000. With SLI and a CPU OC from 4.2 to 4.4 I get up to around 30fps and a total of 14000. So it seems that it almost ignores graphics power and instead is heavily weighted towards CPU ability. Just wondered if those scores sound about right or if I need to change something. Otherwise it looks like SLI only adds around 16%, which isn't great.

For comparison, in Heaven I scored around 2000 with one card, and nearly 3200 in SLI, an improvement of around 60% which was much better. I'm hoping that means it's an issue with Fire Strike and not my set-up, but thought I'd check! The real test will be when I get to try the cards on a couple of games, but I figured I would at least get used to using the cards first.

Also, my cards boost to 1123 and 1136 out of the box. I've not checked ASIC quality yet, but they both have Samsung memory. So far temp's have been good, not needed to raise the fan above 70% to keep temps below 70 degrees. Just trying to get a feel for what I might be able to get out of these cards. I saw several posts mention that voltage should be kept below 1.25, but I'm not sure what the rating is stock as it's dynamic. I've been experimenting with the option to add voltage, and believe I used the +38mv option. Would that take me over the 1.25 figure?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed Fire Strike is a little bit odd with SLI? I just asked this in the mobo section but thought it should probably be here.
> 
> The issue seems to be the Combined Test at the end. With one GPU (mildly OC'd) I get around 20-22fps in the Combined Score and a total of 9500. With SLI again I get around 20fps with a total of around 11000. With SLI and a CPU OC from 4.2 to 4.4 I get up to around 30fps and a total of 14000. So it seems that it almost ignores graphics power and instead is heavily weighted towards CPU ability. Just wondered if those scores sound about right or if I need to change something. Otherwise it looks like SLI only adds around 16%, which isn't great.
> 
> For comparison, in Heaven I scored around 2000 with one card, and nearly 3200 in SLI, an improvement of around 60% which was much better. I'm hoping that means it's an issue with Fire Strike and not my set-up, but thought I'd check! The real test will be when I get to try the cards on a couple of games, but I figured I would at least get used to using the cards first.
> 
> Also, my cards boost to 1123 and 1136 out of the box. I've not checked ASIC quality yet, but they both have Samsung memory. So far temp's have been good, not needed to raise the fan above 70% to keep temps below 70 degrees. Just trying to get a feel for what I might be able to get out of these cards. I saw several posts mention that voltage should be kept below 1.25, but I'm not sure what the rating is stock as it's dynamic. I've been experimenting with the option to add voltage, and believe I used the +38mv option. Would that take me over the 1.25 figure?


raising to +38mv will give you about 1.2v with stock bios, some cards are different and only use 1.187v at stock. Using a custom bios and raising the precision x voltage will give you 1.212v. if you want to go higher than 1.212v you will need to use the software voltage tool on the first page. If you are on stock cooler I wouldn't really overvolt with the software tool while gaming. For some benchmark runs I would raise the voltage as much as you can while keeping temps under 90c. this card really needs a waterblock to fully utilize the voltage controls.


----------



## trickeh2k

If I'm at 1.174V, what would be too high temps for gaming?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> If I'm at 1.174V, what would be too high temps for gaming?


Unless you have no fans, you'll be fine. Have you even flashed a custom bios?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Unless you have no fans, you'll be fine. Have you even flashed a custom bios?


Umm what? Even with the fans at 100% the card reaches 83 degrees quite quickly. Of course I have, running skyn3t's latest ln2 bios.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Umm what? Even with the fans at 100% the card reaches 83 degrees quite quickly. Of course I have, running skyn3t's latest ln2 bios.


Because I know that because you told me earlier.... Provide more information next time. 83C is fine for gaming. However, you should upgrade your case fans if you wish to push further.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Because I know that because you told me earlier.... Provide more information next time. 83C is fine for gaming. However, you should upgrade your case fans if you wish to push further.


Oh okey, so i shouldn worry just because the card goes over 83? What is considered a safe temp then, where's a reasonable temp limit to set? Yeah, I ordered three new case fans which I will be picking up tomorrow, hoping to get a better airflow.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Oh okey, so i shouldn worry just because the card goes over 83? What is considered a safe temp then, where's a reasonable temp limit to set? Yeah, I ordered three new case fans which I will be picking up tomorrow, hoping to get a better airflow.


reasonable temp target = 85C. Ideally you don't want to reach that point so the card wont throttle down. 83C is fine.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Oh okey, so i shouldn worry just because the card goes over 83? What is considered a safe temp then, where's a reasonable temp limit to set? Yeah, I ordered three new case fans which I will be picking up tomorrow, hoping to get a better airflow.


Nvidia lists the max GPU temp as 95C. Obviously the cooler the better, but you're fine at 83C.
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-780/specifications


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> reasonable temp target = 85C. Ideally you don't want to reach that point so the card wont throttle down. 83C is fine.


Ideally yes







I've lowered my standard clocks in hope to have the card cool enough. Ambient temp is 20 so I think it's kinda hot anyways.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Nvidia lists the max GPU temp as 95C. Obviously the cooler the better, but you're fine at 83C.
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-780/specifications


Yeah, well 95 doesn't sound healthy to run for several hours







Thanks for replying guys.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Ideally yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've lowered my standard clocks in hope to have the card cool enough. Ambient temp is 20 so I think it's kinda hot anyways.
> Yeah, well 95 doesn't sound healthy to run for several hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying guys.


If I were you, I would try my best to keep temps in the 80C or less range. Why not try doing a simple AIO water mod on your card? I never see temps over 66C no matter the voltage and clocks I pump through my card.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> If I were you, I would try my best to keep temps in the 80C or less range. Why not try doing a simple AIO water mod on your card? I never see temps over 66C no matter the voltage and clocks I pump through my card.


It seems quite hard, just now it got up to 84. What's an AIO water mod?


----------



## TheTarpZ

This is my two GTX 780 Classified. both card & the cpu will be watercooled, just waiting on my secund waterblock,

GPU:1 http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/b69sb/

GPU:2 http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/chw6p/



Im at place 40 on the hall of fame =)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1222133



// TheTarpZ


----------



## totalownership

Question about GPU usage. When in the land of AMD I know getting 99 percent GPU usage was something people aimed for during gaming. I notice with this card I rarely go over 60% but if my card is only at 60 percent then why aren't I getting more FPS?

EDIT: Disregard this, just checked and I was monitoring FB usage, not GPU usage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> . What's an AIO water mod?


I might be wrong but I think it's "All In One" water mod. I guess something you can buy with everything in it versus handpicking every part.


----------



## SoaDMTGguy

I've got a question about my overclock. I'm running at +90 core and +500 memory, with no voltage increase. If I try to go higher on the core, I get errors in OCCT, no matter what voltage increase I add. Is this normal to achieve maximum overclock without increasing voltage? Why can't I get any higher when I do increase the voltage?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> Question about GPU usage. When in the land of AMD I know getting 99 percent GPU usage was something people aimed for during gaming. I notice with this card I rarely go over 60% but if my card is only at 60 percent then why aren't I getting more FPS?
> 
> EDIT: Disregard this, just checked and I was monitoring FB usage, not GPU usage.
> I might be wrong but I think it's "All In One" water mod. I guess something you can buy with everything in it versus handpicking every part.


Okey, well the plan is to go water cooled but at the moment I can't afford it.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> It seems quite hard, just now it got up to 84. What's an AIO water mod?


Take a AIO cpu cooler (all in one) and mount it too your gpu. Very simple, cheap and efficient.

Link to the thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1221722/sigma-cool-aio-gpu-mounts-mount-kuhler-620-nzxt-kraken-x40-on-your-gpu-ship-same-day


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Take a AIO cpu cooler (all in one) and mount it too your gpu. Very simple, cheap and efficient.
> 
> Link to the thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1221722/sigma-cool-aio-gpu-mounts-mount-kuhler-620-nzxt-kraken-x40-on-your-gpu-ship-same-day


So... use an AIO CPU cooler and then buy a gpu bracket and mount it to your card I'm guessing? Hmm, interesting solution but wouldn't it be rather expensive if you compare it to a "full custom water loop"?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> So... use an AIO CPU cooler and then buy a gpu bracket and mount it to your card I'm guessing? Hmm, interesting solution but wouldn't it be rather expensive if you compare it to a "full custom water loop"?


Aio mod will be cheaper than a custom loop


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Aio mod will be cheaper than a custom loop


Sure, but I wouldn't be able to cool both CPU and GPU with it so buying a second unit too cool my CPU later on would be more expensive?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Sure, but I wouldn't be able to cool both CPU and GPU with it so buying a second unit too cool my CPU later on would be more expensive?


as in, one aio unit for your gpu and buying another aio unit for your cpu later on? yeah that would still be cheaper than a custom loop for your PC









custom loop for your setup includes:

1x cpu block
1x gpu block
2x 240mm rads (ideally. you could also possibly get away with a single, thick 240mm rad)
1x pump/res combo
10x fittings (roughly)
tubing
coolant

you can check prices for that gear at your local retailers, but here in Australia that gear equals out to roughly $800, whereas a 2 AIO coolers and the bracket for the GPU is less than half that


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> as in, one aio unit for your gpu and buying another aio unit for your cpu later on? yeah that would still be cheaper than a custom loop for your PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom loop for your setup includes:
> 
> 1x cpu block
> 1x gpu block
> 2x 240mm rads (ideally. you could also possibly get away with a single, thick 240mm rad)
> 1x pump/res combo
> 10x fittings (roughly)
> tubing
> coolant
> 
> you can check prices for that gear at your local retailers, but here in Australia that gear equals out to roughly $800, whereas a 2 AIO coolers and the bracket for the GPU is less than half that


Hmm, yeah maybe you're right. A kit would be at roughly the same price but then again it doesnt include a gpu bracket and looking at the official hydro copper plate or EK waterblock they seem insanely over priced. Might be a worthwhile investment. Thanks for the advice


----------



## The EX1

In case anyone has been looking for a deal on a 780 classy, Newegg now has a $20 MIR on them!I finally broke down and ordered two! I happy to join the club!


----------



## reddie007

hello, question here - is there modded bios which would allow 780 classy to go to 20% fan at idle? I am having that whining sound here when @ desktop. Contradictionary, when gaming, this goes away







.. thanks in advance for answer


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> If anyone is interested I have a brand new in box unopened ek block and backplate. I sold off my cards to wait for the classy ti.


If its an ek waterblock for the gtx 780 classified wont it also fit the gtx 780 ti classified since its the same pcb layout?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> If anyone is interested I have a brand new in box unopened ek block and backplate. I sold off my cards to wait for the classy ti.


Going to go for a Single Ti classy, or SLI?


----------



## reddie007

here is my validation









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fcesy/

thanks for adding me


----------



## DemiseGR

Been waiting some time to join the club ....

Here's my 780classy:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/e9fg8/

Pic:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Thanks


----------



## fatlardo

So does anyone even use the classified tool any more. Or everyone uses the bios flash then just use Precision? Also, I have an gtx 780 Classy that I tested on stock volts. It was only able to get up to 1250 with stock volts on stock bios. Before I sell this one, is that any indication of a low overclock? Or I should pop it back int and test with 2nd bios to really tell how well it can? As an example, my other 2 can do 1306 on stock volts and stock bios.


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> So does anyone even use the classified tool any more. Or everyone uses the bios flash then just use Precision? Also, I have an gtx 780 Classy that I tested on stock volts. It was only able to get up to 1250 with stock volts on stock bios. Before I sell this one, is that any indication of a low overclock? Or I should pop it back int and test with 2nd bios to really tell how well it can? As an example, my other 2 can do 1306 on stock volts and stock bios.


what are you testing the stability in? I'd say that 1250 on stock voltage is rather good. Mine can do 1230 only w/o adding the voltage, asic is 75%


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> hello, question here - is there modded bios which would allow 780 classy to go to 20% fan at idle? I am having that whining sound here when @ desktop. Contradictionary, when gaming, this goes away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. thanks in advance for answer


Just setup your own fan curve with EVGA Precision X, you don't need a modded bios for that. From what I've read and my own experience, people only seem to have the rattling issue at certain % speeds. So if it would rattle at, say 37%, increasing or decreasing the fan speed at that temperature usually solves the issue.


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Just setup your own fan curve with EVGA Precision X, you don't need a modded bios for that. From what I've read and my own experience, people only seem to have the rattling issue at certain % speeds. So if it would rattle at, say 37%, increasing or decreasing the fan speed at that temperature usually solves the issue.


Classy won't allow you to go anywhere below 30%, that's the issue. The noise goes away at around 40% only, it seems too high for me already. I saw skyn3t was creating custom bioses for many other types of 780 cards allowing them to go into 20%, but I did not see such modified bios for the classy


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> Classy won't allow you to go anywhere below 30%, that's the issue. The noise goes away at around 40% only, it seems too high for me already. I saw skyn3t was creating custom bioses for many other types of 780 cards allowing them to go into 20%, but I did not see such modified bios for the classy


Oh okey, well that kinda sucks. Well, take out your card and try to push the fans then, might be that one is slightly off or something? Yeah, it seems as sky's focusing on the 780 reference models more. How come 40% is too high? I can't really hear my fans until they go at around 50%.


----------



## fatlardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> what are you testing the stability in? I'd say that 1250 on stock voltage is rather good. Mine can do 1230 only w/o adding the voltage, asic is 75%


Using Firestrike Extreme and then a game of Dota 2.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Using Firestrike Extreme and then a game of Dota 2.


FarCry 3 maxed out is a pretty good stress tester as well.


----------



## fatlardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> FarCry 3 maxed out is a pretty good stress tester as well.


Cool, I'll try that too.


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Oh okey, well that kinda sucks. Well, take out your card and try to push the fans then, might be that one is slightly off or something? Yeah, it seems as sky's focusing on the 780 reference models more. How come 40% is too high? I can't really hear my fans until they go at around 50%.


I just tried it - need to go to 45% to be rather ok. Then until 55% this is fine, at 60% it is audible... have Noctuas everywhere else, so maybe I am oversensitive. But yes I can hear. Wondering whether I could approach skyn3t somehow to do a little favor for those having this problem


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Cool, I'll try that too.


confirming, Crysis 3 and Far Cry 3 proved to be the quickest testers


----------



## Z0eff

Just saw this on Guru3D:
http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/evga_geforce_gtx_780_ti_kingpin_edition_graphics_card.html

No voltage/TDP limitations anymore? Did nvidia cave in? :S


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Just saw this on Guru3D:
> http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/evga_geforce_gtx_780_ti_kingpin_edition_graphics_card.html
> 
> No voltage/TDP limitations anymore? Did nvidia cave in? :S


*drools* we'll, until it's official i would hold off since these are just rumors. evga hasn't confirmed a 6gb version as far as i know but neither ruled it out.


----------



## fatlardo

You guys think we can flash the gtx 780 Ti Classy to our gtx 780 Classys?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> You guys think we can flash the gtx 780 Ti Classy to our gtx 780 Classys?


no, not possible


----------



## qazzaq2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Cool, I'll try that too.


I found I could push my card way higher in 3dMark11, 3dmark, Heaven and Rome 2, but Tomb Raider would instacrash/artifact like mad.

I highly recommend giving the tomb raider benchmark a go if you have the game.


----------



## sticks435

Hey guys, I need to RMA my card due to the noisy fan issue, but wondering the best way to do it? I still have the original packing, should I just put it back in that and then have UPS/FedEx put it in another box or put it in the protective plastic case and leave the original box off? Not sure what all they send back.

Also, how accurate is the voltage reading on gpu-z? I know when I was using a voltmeter, it would be off by like .025 to .030 volts from what was set in Classified tool.


----------



## totalownership

Hey guys looking for a little help. Well I'm playing around with the card and captured a little GPU-z data. Anyone here can look at this and tell me what could/should be tweaked? I have it attached. It was captured while playing rFactor2 , triple screen with all settings at their highest except for a few meaningless ones.

GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 66k .txt file


PS: I'm on air for the moment.


----------



## fatlardo

When monitoring voltage, what are you guys using? I'm using precision to monitor and I maxed out the limiter voltage on precision and it goes up to 1.20 when running firestrike extreme. Is it a correct reading? Im using stock LN bios.


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> When monitoring voltage, what are you guys using? I'm using precision to monitor and I maxed out the limiter voltage on precision and it goes up to 1.20 when running firestrike extreme. Is it a correct reading? Im using stock LN bios.


precision, afterburner or nvidia inspector. 1.2V is correct reading for stock bios. Custom can take you to 1.212. Classified.exe OC tool can take it to 1.35,


----------



## trickeh2k

I could be wrong but I think that Precision, Afterburner, Inspector etc. only can read up to the 1.212 mark, after that you need a volt meter.


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> I could be wrong but I think that Precision, Afterburner, Inspector etc. only can read up to the 1.212 mark, after that you need a volt meter.


will check it today







have the classified.exe OC tool ready


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Hi guys,

After a fair bit of time with Heaven and Fire Strike I think I've found an OC for my Classys designed for regular gaming use. I've not tried it in many games yet (literally one game of BF4) as I don't have Steam installed yet and have had loads of work on. I'm hoping you guys can give me some pointers as to whether this is okay or if I should push less/more.

Out of the box the card on top was boosting to 1136MHz on both benchmarks. Don't know if that's good or bad, or any indication of the card's potential, but thought I'd mention it! The cards both have Samsung memory.

The highest I could push the cards to was 1306MHz before Heaven started artifacting. I dropped the core clock to 1280 or so and the whole PC crashed seconds later. Which was a bit scary. So I'm guessing that's the limit.

I'm now running +122 on core and +160 on memory with voltage at +38mv. This boosts to 1267MHz while benching, and temp's peak at around 72 degrees. Fan speed is set to 80% at 70 degrees and 100% by 80 degrees. This set-up yielded 136fps and a score of 3416 in Heaven and just over 15,000 in Fire Strike.

So would you guys say I'm about where I need to be? Or is it a bit too close to the previous result that was unstable? Is the core/memory balance okay? Or should I decrease one to boost the other? Sorry for all the questions, just trying to get this right!


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> Hey guys looking for a little help. Well I'm playing around with the card and captured a little GPU-z data. Anyone here can look at this and tell me what could/should be tweaked? I have it attached. It was captured while playing rFactor2 , triple screen with all settings at their highest except for a few meaningless ones.
> 
> GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 66k .txt file
> 
> 
> PS: I'm on air for the moment.


is this on default? you should also capture voltage - you need to enable it in the tool first. If gpu-z doesnt allow, go for precision or afterburner.......
if on default, the 1201 core clock is really nice, I am on 1137 default boost. can you right click on gpu-z top window bar and choose read asic quality? what does it show?


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> is this on default? you should also capture voltage - you need to enable it in the tool first. If gpu-z doesnt allow, go for precision or afterburner.......
> if on default, the 1201 core clock is really nice, I am on 1137 default boost. can you right click on gpu-z top window bar and choose read asic quality? what does it show?


My ASIC is 77.8 if I remember correctly. The voltage is not default. I forgot where I have it at. I thought it would be in there though. I think during this run I had it at 1.2. Don't think I have a good overclocker


----------



## fatlardo

My max was +165 on core and +525 on memory on stock LN Bios. Do you think loading skynets will net me more/better? Temps for me was max 72C on the top card and 68 for the bottom card. I think this is at the max voltage allowed using Precision (slide it all the way up.) Lmk what you guys think. This is for SLI by the way.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Whoa. That's some serious memory clock! Maybe I can push mine further. I heard the max voltage addition was +38mv, but I'm sure the option stretched up to something like +56mv. Might see if that helps, although I'm guessing it'd create more heat?

Just noticed you're using the LN2 bios. Will try that!


----------



## fatlardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Whoa. That's some serious memory clock! Maybe I can push mine further. I heard the max voltage addition was +38mv, but I'm sure the option stretched up to something like +56mv. Might see if that helps, although I'm guessing it'd create more heat?
> 
> Just noticed you're using the LN2 bios. Will try that!


I was sad I couldnt get to 700 like some did. But I am pretty happy with the results without flashing yet.


----------



## ducknukem86

Hey, i recently got a 780 Classy and i've been trying to overclock it. Now, i've read as much as i can, but i'm still confused why there's a power target and an overvolt. Anyways, i changed to the LN2 Stock Bios of the card, but precision x still shows 110% as the max target. Shouldn't it be 115?

Also, right now, i've been able to get Gpu clock to 1113 mhz and the Memory Clock to 1602mhz with a 103% power target. Anything above that gives me artifacts. My ASIC quality is 83% and my memory is samsung.

Can anyone advise me of what to do next?


----------



## fatlardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducknukem86*
> 
> Hey, i recently got a 780 Classy and i've been trying to overclock it. Now, i've read as much as i can, but i'm still confused why there's a power target and an overvolt. Anyways, i changed to the LN2 Stock Bios of the card, but precision x still shows 110% as the max target. Shouldn't it be 115?
> 
> Also, right now, i've been able to get Gpu clock to 1113 mhz and the Memory Clock to 1602mhz with a 103% power target. Anything above that gives me artifacts. My ASIC quality is 83% and my memory is samsung.
> 
> Can anyone advise me of what to do next?


When you flipped the switch, did you have the comp power off?


----------



## ducknukem86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> When you flipped the switch, did you have the comp power off?


Yes i did, the light is red, i powered it off twice now. But Precision X still shows 110 as the limit. I'll try re installing the drivers as i heard someone mention that in another forum.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducknukem86*
> 
> Yes i did, the light is red, i powered it off twice now. But Precision X still shows 110 as the limit. I'll try re installing the drivers as i heard someone mention that in another forum.


Do you know which BIOS you're running? That might be worth looking at perhaps? Your ASIC quality is very good, can I ask what software you're using to verify your OC? I ask because I thought I was getting artifacts in Heaven but it turned out they were there even with no OC and that almost everyone gets them as it's a problem with the software and not the graphics card!

It is all a bit confusing, I'm just starting on my OC journey too. But from what I understand the power is the maximum power draw the card can request. I think the voltage is an additional factor - so a card drawing 110% (250 +25 = 275W) would then get a further bump from the extra voltage. I may be way off though! Also, I noticed earlier that my boost clock increased when I upped the voltage without me altering the core clock offset.

There was a brilliant link that a kind soul on here pointed me to, let me see if I can find it for you.

Here is is: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_40


----------



## jokkan

Hopefully someone can answer this. Just put a third card in and first test of 3dmark goes very smooth and about 130-150 fps.. but then the other two tests it drops down to about 20-30 and 5-10 in the last one. I Have taken one card out and then it runs smooth in all tests. Have an I7 3930k, rampage extreme mobo, corsair dominator 32. Starting to think my psu cant handle it, only 850w. Anyone?


----------



## ducknukem86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Do you know which BIOS you're running? That might be worth looking at perhaps? Your ASIC quality is very good, can I ask what software you're using to verify your OC? I ask because I thought I was getting artifacts in Heaven but it turned out they were there even with no OC and that almost everyone gets them as it's a problem with the software and not the graphics card!
> 
> It is all a bit confusing, I'm just starting on my OC journey too. But from what I understand the power is the maximum power draw the card can request. I think the voltage is an additional factor - so a card drawing 110% (250 +25 = 275W) would then get a further bump from the extra voltage. I may be way off though! Also, I noticed earlier that my boost clock increased when I upped the voltage without me altering the core clock offset.
> 
> There was a brilliant link that a kind soul on here pointed me to, let me see if I can find it for you.
> 
> Here is is: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_40


Thank you for your answers! I was updating some drivers and had to restart the pc several times. For some reason, now i can set the power limit to %115. This are the things about computers that baffle me haha.

Anyways, i'm also new to this OC thing, but i sure would like to get Titan performance with this amazing card!

I'm using the LN2 Stock Bios, haven't decided to change to Sky3. I'm using Precision X and Heaven, Valley and 3d Mark 2013 (free version) benchmarks. I also think what matters is the Boost Clock.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokkan*
> 
> Hopefully someone can answer this. Just put a third card in and first test of 3dmark goes very smooth and about 130-150 fps.. but then the other two tests it drops down to about 20-30 and 5-10 in the last one. I Have taken one card out and then it runs smooth in all tests. Have an I7 3930k, rampage extreme mobo, corsair dominator 32. Starting to think my psu cant handle it, only 850w. Anyone?


Fill in your sig rig with all your gear.

Are you keeping an eye on temps? 3x Classified are going to be making a ton of heat and they might be throttling?

Of all the Classy reviews I've read the lowest load power draw I've seen is 235W, with Hexus reporting 360W at load while overclocked. So your PSU probably is becoming a factor with 3x Classifieds in there.

Look here for all the info you could ever want (and then some) for GTX 780s:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/0_40


----------



## jokkan

I will fill my sig asap. These babies goes under water next week or so. So i will need a new psu anyways.. I figure a 1250 would be enough? I will overclock both cpu and gpu so maybe even an 1500..


----------



## motorwayne

Small question: I have an Air cooled Classy

Playing ARMA 2

*Settings*
+96 GPU
+351 Mem
+38 EVGA volts
Power target 106%
Temp target 85 deg

*During game*
GPU runs @1267mhz
1.187mv
Temps gets to 55 - 62deg
Fan to 55% -64%
Power usage at around 60%

Within 5 mins the GPU ratchets down to 1032 or 993mhz, mem stays hi...weird, seems like everything is inside limits to me. Could it be my power supply is running out of juice? I have 650watt unit, running 1 x GPU 1 x i7, 1 x soundard

If I click into the screen that is running EVGA X and away from the game, the GPU goes back up, but if I then return to the game it goes down again within a few minutes...going to sleep somehow?

Cheers for ideas

motorwayne


----------



## reddie007

what is the FPS? if you have power only 60%, that's what I typically get in games like Skyrim when the card is bored - it simply does not need the max power or performance; I had setup adaptive vertical sync so that it matches refresh rate of the monitor to not having uselessly too high fps. I don't know ARMA 2 but seeing the game is from 2009 maybe you have card good enough to not OC it for this one


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> My ASIC is 77.8 if I remember correctly. The voltage is not default. I forgot where I have it at. I thought it would be in there though. I think during this run I had it at 1.2. Don't think I have a good overclocker


I have lower asic than you and on 1.212V I can do 1267 - you need to increase power limit and temperature too (the two top bars in precision). With that asic you re just fine for OC


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducknukem86*
> 
> Hey, i recently got a 780 Classy and i've been trying to overclock it. Now, i've read as much as i can, but i'm still confused why there's a power target and an overvolt. Anyways, i changed to the LN2 Stock Bios of the card, but precision x still shows 110% as the max target. Shouldn't it be 115?
> 
> Also, right now, i've been able to get Gpu clock to 1113 mhz and the Memory Clock to 1602mhz with a 103% power target. Anything above that gives me artifacts. My ASIC quality is 83% and my memory is samsung.
> 
> Can anyone advise me of what to do next?


OC memory and gpu separately, to be sure where the artifacts are coming from. With your asic, I would set voltage to 1.2 (maxx in precision) and start around 1250. Then increase by +13 in each testing (so you go 1254 > 1267 > 1280 etc)


----------



## sdmf74

EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition #comingsoon


----------



## QuietGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition #comingsoon


I wonder what the 12v rail, amps requirement is for that card is.

About the 780 classy, what do the LED lights close to the BIOs switch do? Do they change showing how much power is being drawn or just stay on all of the time.?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietGamer*
> 
> I wonder what the 12v rail, amps requirement is for that card is.
> 
> About the 780 classy, what do the LED lights close to the BIOs switch do? Do they change showing how much power is being drawn or just stay on all of the time.?


they just stay on all the time.


----------



## DemiseGR

Hey guys,
I have been benchmarking/testing the last couple nights (BF4 and unigine) and i notice the card is running "hot" considering its under water.

The loop has a 4670K 4.6Ghz at 1.25v, and a 780 at 1.35V, increased memory volts too (1.7x) , GPU temp was around 54c, water temp of 43c and ambient of 28c.

Considering i've got a 360*80 and 240*60, both push only, a 15c air-water delta seems relatively high ..? (i think the 10c delta of water-gpu is ok)

Fans are sp120's on a fan controller at 100% during benches.

Any input would be appreciated


----------



## ducknukem86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> OC memory and gpu separately, to be sure where the artifacts are coming from. With your asic, I would set voltage to 1.2 (maxx in precision) and start around 1250. Then increase by +13 in each testing (so you go 1254 > 1267 > 1280 etc)


Thank you for the reply, just to make sure. According to Nvidia Inspector my Estimated Max on the Current clock is 1250 mhz. So i understand that is the number i have to pay attention to, not the GPU clock and Boost.

Also in Precision X the overvoltage tool lets me increase the voltage in mV until i reach +63. How can i tell when i'm at 1.2 (sorry noob question)?

Does the power target have an influence at all? should it be left at 115%?

I'm currently using the Stock LN2 Bios








Thank you very much!


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducknukem86*
> 
> Thank you for the reply, just to make sure. According to Nvidia Inspector my Estimated Max on the Current clock is 1250 mhz. So i understand that is the number i have to pay attention to, not the GPU clock and Boost.
> 
> Also in Precision X the overvoltage tool lets me increase the voltage in mV until i reach +63. How can i tell when i'm at 1.2 (sorry noob question)?
> 
> Does the power target have an influence at all? should it be left at 115%?
> 
> I'm currently using the Stock LN2 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!


Yea i'd leave the Power Target at 115% regardless. Best way to check accurate voltage would be to use GPU-Z (sensors tab)
Also you can double click on the monitoring graphs in precision-x to check the Limits arent being reached/throttled (Power Limit specially but doubt it would be).


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietGamer*
> 
> I wonder what the 12v rail, amps requirement is for that card is.
> 
> About the 780 classy, what do the LED lights close to the BIOs switch do? Do they change showing how much power is being drawn or just stay on all of the time.?


Also kingpin edition Should come with choice of waterblock or a Pot! not aircooling!!!


----------



## ducknukem86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> Yea i'd leave the Power Target at 115% regardless. Best way to check accurate voltage would be to use GPU-Z (sensors tab)
> Also you can double click on the monitoring graphs in precision-x to check the Limits arent being reached/throttled (Power Limit specially but doubt it would be).


So i used Precision X to show me the GPU clock, Mem clock, Temps and Voltage while gaming in Far Cry 3 without the vsync on, to really push the card.

My clock was at 1241 mhz. So that's the real number i should be paying attention to right?

My voltage got up to 1.162.

Memory at 3105 Mhz

The only thing is my max temp was 78C.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Also kingpin edition Should come with choice of waterblock or a Pot! not aircooling!!!


I know right.... I really need to expand my H220 and put my classy under water, It does pretty good considering the amount of fans (air flow) I have but still like to how much more oc It can do when wet


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition #comingsoon


That card looks so dope! But I can't help thinking about what sandboarder wrote... if it is indeed a kingpin edt, why (except for market purposes like the 1410Mhz on air) why a professional overclocker want air cooling? Sure, if you have massive fans and a great case you can get pretty good cooling, but if you're aiming for the best you need water. Classy kingping should be on water/ln2 only, regular classy with acx fans, just sayin


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have been benchmarking/testing the last couple nights (BF4 and unigine) and i notice the card is running "hot" considering its under water.
> 
> The loop has a 4670K 4.6Ghz at 1.25v, and a 780 at 1.35V, increased memory volts too (1.7x) , GPU temp was around 54c, water temp of 43c and ambient of 28c.
> 
> Considering i've got a 360*80 and 240*60, both push only, a 15c air-water delta seems relatively high ..? (i think the 10c delta of water-gpu is ok)
> 
> Fans are sp120's on a fan controller at 100% during benches.
> 
> Any input would be appreciated


On my test bench with an ek block and a 4930k and a RX360 rad my gpu temps were extremely high. This card dumps a tremendous amount of heat into the water also. I Usually use 4 rads but on my test bench I only need one. I have seen my gpu temps under water get to almost 70c during extreme benching runs. and while gaming at 1.35v I have seen them get to as high as 60-65c. Honestly this card is almost to beastly for even watercooling.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> That card looks so dope! But I can't help thinking about what sandboarder wrote... if it is indeed a kingpin edt, why (except for market purposes like the 1410Mhz on air) why a professional overclocker want air cooling? Sure, if you have massive fans and a great case you can get pretty good cooling, but if you're aiming for the best you need water. Classy kingping should be on water/ln2 only, regular classy with acx fans, just sayin


Heres what i think about when i hear KlngPln and Air cooling 780 classified! just doesnt make sense... lol


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducknukem86*
> 
> Thank you for the reply, just to make sure. According to Nvidia Inspector my Estimated Max on the Current clock is 1250 mhz. So i understand that is the number i have to pay attention to, not the GPU clock and Boost.
> Also in Precision X the overvoltage tool lets me increase the voltage in mV until i reach +63. How can i tell when i'm at 1.2 (sorry noob question)?
> Does the power target have an influence at all? should it be left at 115%?
> I'm currently using the Stock LN2 Bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!


What I do, I use precision's OSD during gaming and also making logs to the file (tab monitoring in precision). The highest gpu clock are usually the boost clock, just make sure you re monitoring and logging the gpu voltage as well. On the skyn3t custom bioses, the boost is usually disabled, so that allows you to specify frequency directly by offset. If you re on factory bios, the +63 will do different result in gpu frequency, than with custom bios, so its better to see the real GPU clocks via OSD and in the log file. The +63 voltage will be the 1.2 on stock bios, but again, you can see it any time in the OSD.

If you re using the classified.exe OC tool the precision won't show you the real voltage, so be sure to use it only once you re familiar with the standard OC tools


----------



## AdrianIscariot

So my previous OC turned out to be unstable, I can definitely recommend Tomb Raider's built-in benchmark as a useful tool for testing OCs! I could run Heaven up to 1306MHz until the artifacts started, but in Tomb Raider even 1250MHz creates problems. I've now come down to around 1230MHz which is a bit sad, really, considering the average OCs this card gets. My CPU also seems to be on the lower end (4670k needing 1.290v to hit 4.4GHz) but I guess that's the silicon lottery for you!

I plan to switch to LN2 mode tomorrow, and see if that helps. So far temp's seem to be under control (peaking at around 72 degrees with constant TR benches, but I've yet to properly test for a long duration) so maybe I can add more voltage? I'm at +38mv atm, but believe Precision X has an a couple of options higher (+56 and +63 or thereabouts IIRC). Thing is I've never heard anyone use these - they either seem to be at +38mv or using the Classified controller in conjunction with the LN2 mode or Skynet bios. Is there a reason for this or are they okay to try?

Finally, my ASIC on both cards is 71% and 75%, top and bottom. Would there be any benefit in swapping the cards over to the top one is the stronger of the two? Or would the fact both cards run at the same clocks mean that'd just be pointless?


----------



## ducknukem86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> What I do, I use precision's OSD during gaming and also making logs to the file (tab monitoring in precision). The highest gpu clock are usually the boost clock, just make sure you re monitoring and logging the gpu voltage as well. On the skyn3t custom bioses, the boost is usually disabled, so that allows you to specify frequency directly by offset. If you re on factory bios, the +63 will do different result in gpu frequency, than with custom bios, so its better to see the real GPU clocks via OSD and in the log file. The +63 voltage will be the 1.2 on stock bios, but again, you can see it any time in the OSD.
> 
> If you re using the classified.exe OC tool the precision won't show you the real voltage, so be sure to use it only once you re familiar with the standard OC tools


Thank you, so skyn3t custom bios actually makes it easier to OC, since you know your exact Gpu Clock! Does that mean that the GPU will constantly run at its highest clock? i understand that gpu boost helps save power consumption


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> I have lower asic than you and on 1.212V I can do 1267 - you need to increase power limit and temperature too (the two top bars in precision). With that asic you re just fine for OC


I've been playing around with power, have it up to 150 at some points but I keep temps separated at 81. Should I think about linking them back again? If I put power at 150 temp range goes up to something like 90. I thought it would be a bad idea to subject the card to that. Is unlinking power and temp having an effect that I don't know about?


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> I've been playing around with power, have it up to 150 at some points but I keep temps separated at 81. Should I think about linking them back again? If I put power at 150 temp range goes up to something like 90. I thought it would be a bad idea to subject the card to that. Is unlinking power and temp having an effect that I don't know about?


I don't know that either, but provided you have decent temp, I'd say you dont need to bother much about power limit, as the actual power will anyway be result of the voltage and frequency. The only thing I can think about is the part of the pcb providing the power to the chip, this need to be cooled too. When I was on 1320 @1,28V the power was ~120% and temp around 82, so overall I would say there are some limits but should be ok. Only assumption here


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducknukem86*
> 
> Thank you, so skyn3t custom bios actually makes it easier to OC, since you know your exact Gpu Clock! Does that mean that the GPU will constantly run at its highest clock? i understand that gpu boost helps save power consumption


yes, in 3D it will run to whatever you will specify. If you don't OC, it will still be working with functional boost - at least that's what I was seeing - I used the newest skyn3t NORMAL bios (not LN2).


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> yes, in 3D it will run to whatever you will specify. If you don't OC, it will still be working with functional boost - at least that's what I was seeing - I used the newest skyn3t NORMAL bios (not LN2).


This sounds interesting! I might need to try it. Is the flashing procedure difficult? Off to read up some more on it now.

Incidentally, how well do the OC gains correlate to real-world improvements? If, for example, I go from 1200MHz to 1320MHz would I see a 10% increase in performance in-game? Wondering if I should just accept what I have (which is still amazing from the tiny amount of time I've spent playing) and not risk any problems etc?

Just seen this from a readme.txt with a Skyn3t BIOS:

"1.212v unlocked
undervolting








Default power target 100% 450W
by slide 130% 587w"

Can anyone confirm what those power figures are? My PSU is rated for 1000W, does this mean I'll not be able to run this BIOS as with two cards they'd be up to 900W just by themselves on 100% power target? Or would you lower the slider to something like 75%?

Also, what does undervolting mean?


----------



## Fonne

Hi

How much voltage can you give a GTX780 Classified with only software ? - Is it about 1,35 with custom bios or ?


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Hi
> 
> How much voltage can you give a GTX780 Classified with only software ? - Is it about 1,35 with custom bios or ?


1.35V yes


----------



## Fonne

Thanks







.... Sound pretty great, will think about if I should get this or the Lightning to push under high end watercooling (Maybe TEC)


----------



## QuietGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Sound pretty great, will think about if I should get this or the Lightning to push under high end watercooling (Maybe TEC)


Be aware that , as far as I have been able to find, that all Lightings have Epila memory. I had a Lightning and exchanged it for a Classy w/Samsung.

http://us.hardware.info/reviews/5002/three-super-fast-gtx-780s-evgas-classified-gigabytes-ghz-edition-and-msis-lightning


----------



## Fonne

To all Classy use Samsung ? - Thanks for info


----------



## QuietGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> To all Classy use Samsung ? - Thanks for info


Check this recent review.

http://us.hardware.info/reviews/5002/three-super-fast-gtx-780s-evgas-classified-gigabytes-ghz-edition-and-msis-lightning


----------



## Fonne

Thanks, great review ... This was some nice info:
Quote:


> Apparently seven batches of Classified cards were produced up until now. Batch 1 (which our test sample came from) and batch 3 - 7 are equipped with Samsung memory. Batch 2 features Elpida chips for the simple reason that Samsung memory wasn't available when it was being produced


Seems like I should ask the store before I buy just to be sure about getting Samsung memory then.


----------



## QuietGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Thanks, great review ... This was some nice info:
> Seems like I should ask the store before I buy just to be sure about getting Samsung memory then.


Your Welcome, I was wondering why I was not getting the performance I was hoping for although I heard issues with that Memory.

I fold quite often and was interested it the rest of the Lightings features for durability and long term use.

Plus you can get Classy's ready to put under water!!

I think I am going to go have breakfast for dinner this evening.... BACON !!!!!


----------



## motorwayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> what is the FPS? if you have power only 60%, that's what I typically get in games like Skyrim when the card is bored - it simply does not need the max power or performance; I had setup adaptive vertical sync so that it matches refresh rate of the monitor to not having uselessly too high fps. I don't know ARMA 2 but seeing the game is from 2009 maybe you have card good enough to not OC it for this one


Really?! I never realised it would do that, like if it didn't need the omph! it would just lower the clock until it did. That is kinda good, but doesn't lowering the clock lower the FPS? ARMA is none for under utilizing the CPU and GPU.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Tried the LN2 bios, sadly it yielded the exact same results when using the Tomb Raider benchmark. +88 core and +206 memory for a Max boost of 1228MHz. Temp's peaked at 73 degrees and voltage was +38mv. Tried the +50 and +63 settings but they didn't allow for a higher clock. Didn't seem to make a difference to temperature either though.

Feel like this is a pretty poor clock really. It's the best I can do though and it definitely made Tomb Raider look mighty fine. Averaged 114 fps in the bench but the game itself was often around the 80 fps mark. Wonder if I should set my lightboost setting to 100Hz instead of 120Hz for that game?


----------



## 0verclockLn2

Hallo boys,

I have a GTX780 classified and am looking for a bios that allows me to increase the power limit of the target by over 200%.
If you do not know tell me a good editor so that I can edit the parameters and customize it to my liking?

Thanks


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0verclockLn2*
> 
> Hallo boys,
> 
> I have a GTX780 classified and am looking for a bios that allows me to increase the power limit of the target by over 200%.
> If you do not know tell me a good editor so that I can edit the parameters and customize it to my liking?
> 
> Thanks


Look at the OP


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motorwayne*
> 
> Really?! I never realised it would do that, like if it didn't need the omph! it would just lower the clock until it did. That is kinda good, but doesn't lowering the clock lower the FPS? ARMA is none for under utilizing the CPU and GPU.


do you know what FPS are you getting when playing it?


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> This sounds interesting! I might need to try it. Is the flashing procedure difficult? Off to read up some more on it now.
> Incidentally, how well do the OC gains correlate to real-world improvements? If, for example, I go from 1200MHz to 1320MHz would I see a 10% increase in performance in-game? Wondering if I should just accept what I have (which is still amazing from the tiny amount of time I've spent playing) and not risk any problems etc?
> Just seen this from a readme.txt with a Skyn3t BIOS:
> "1.212v unlocked
> undervolting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Default power target 100% 450W
> by slide 130% 587w"
> Can anyone confirm what those power figures are? My PSU is rated for 1000W, does this mean I'll not be able to run this BIOS as with two cards they'd be up to 900W just by themselves on 100% power target? Or would you lower the slider to something like 75%?
> Also, what does undervolting mean?


for OC, you need to go up with both GPU and MEM. for 10% GPU OC, you get ~6% performance increase. If you do 10% MEM OC, you will get the remaining 4% of performance. This is very rough estimate and will also change on different frequencies. If you don't OC both, the one will be bottleneck to the other in performance. If you do both, the effectivity of the OC i measured was ~97%.
Power target really means the limit, nothing else. I was doing 200% power target when OC at ~1270 @1.212 the consuption of the whole pc was ~500W. If you lower the power target, the card may either underclock or fail. During OC it will likely fail








undervolting means lowering the voltage at given frequency to spare electricity...


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Thanks, great review ... This was some nice info:
> Seems like I should ask the store before I buy just to be sure about getting Samsung memory then.


if they will give you a chance, go for Hynix, it gives the best OC. I am on hynix and am rock stable on 7600 w/o adding any voltage. Samsung typically goes only around 7200. Elpida can be as bad as 6600. I have another gtx 780 from gigabyte, it is with elpida and does 6500 only


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> do you know what FPS are you getting when playing it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> for OC, you need to go up with both GPU and MEM. for 10% GPU OC, you get ~6% performance increase. If you do 10% MEM OC, you will get the remaining 4% of performance. This is very rough estimate and will also change on different frequencies. If you don't OC both, the one will be bottleneck to the other in performance. If you do both, the effectivity of the OC i measured was ~97%.
> Power target really means the limit, nothing else. I was doing 200% power target when OC at ~1270 @1.212 the consuption of the whole pc was ~500W. If you lower the power target, the card may either underclock or fail. During OC it will likely fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undervolting means lowering the voltage at given frequency to spare electricity...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> if they will give you a chance, go for Hynix, it gives the best OC. I am on hynix and am rock stable on 7600 w/o adding any voltage. Samsung typically goes only around 7200. Elpida can be as bad as 6600. I have another gtx 780 from gigabyte, it is with elpida and does 6500 only


Multi quote is your best friend.


----------



## Fonne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> if they will give you a chance, go for Hynix, it gives the best OC. I am on hynix and am rock stable on 7600 w/o adding any voltage. Samsung typically goes only around 7200. Elpida can be as bad as 6600. I have another gtx 780 from gigabyte, it is with elpida and does 6500 only


Do they make Classified with Hynix also ?


----------



## motorwayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Do they make Classified with Hynix also ?


Yep, mine has this memory.


----------



## Jabba1977

Do you prefer Hynix vs Samsung?.

I think samsung is better than Hynix, isn´t it?...

My two 780 classified mounted samsung, not problem at +500 and I don´t know the limit...because I set +500 and don´t worried about this.

Regards!!!.


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> if they will give you a chance, go for Hynix, it gives the best OC. I am on hynix and am rock stable on 7600 w/o adding any voltage. Samsung typically goes only around 7200. Elpida can be as bad as 6600. I have another gtx 780 from gigabyte, it is with elpida and does 6500 only


Ok help me out here. Where do you see these numbers? I put +500 on the memory but when I go into a game and check the OSD in Precision X it's usually around 3300 or so. Somewhere in that range, for the memory. To get the numbers you're talking about I'd probably have to put +3500. If I'm looking at the things correctly.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> Ok help me out here. Where do you see these numbers? I put +500 on the memory but when I go into a game and check the OSD in Precision X it's usually around 3300 or so. Somewhere in that range, for the memory. To get the numbers you're talking about I'd probably have to put +3500. If I'm looking at the things correctly.


You just double it. So say you add +500 to the gpu, you are getting 1000Mhz effectively. Basically, it's like DDR3 RAM. Say you have a 1600MHz kit. Both sticks are clocked at 800Mhz and when you throw them together in dual channel they are at 1600Mhz. Not the greatest explanation, but it works.


----------



## Finger82

Hello,

I'm struggling a bit with my 780 classified in single GPU configuration.I can't get it higher than +160/+500mhz ((1267/7000) on air and running FireStrike Extreme. It keeps crashing on the first part of the benchmark whatever the voltage I set. It looks like the voltage is dropping a lot on load and I'm not sure where the problem comes from (PSU, unlucky at silicon lottery).

My setup :
i7 [email protected]@1.28V
Ram @[email protected]
Corsair AX 850
Nvidia drivers 331.93
skyn3t rev 3 bios
tweaking voltages with Evbot and using PX

Here are an extract of the GPU-Z logs for both runs (first @ +160/+500) [email protected]% and overvoltage set @ 1.212 finishing FS Extreme without any artifact.



And the second one @ +180/[email protected] crashing during the first part of FS Extreme :



On both runs GPU Temp. is around 68°C
As you can see the power consumption is quiet high and the VDDC is dropping by 0,3V at least. Roughly after 10 seconds of the bench the Nvidia driver crashes. I tried at 1,28V and it ends up with the same result...

By the way,I can pass Valley @+200/+500 @1.212 easily, even if I know the first FS Extrem's bench is much more demanding than Valley.

So, I'm wondering what is wrong, is that a PSU issue ? Not "good" card for voltage > 1.212 ?. Sounds weird to me to increase voltage that much for only a +20Mhz increase.

Thanks for you help


----------



## alancsalt

Some benchmarks are tougher on GPU OC than others. 3DM11, 3DMVantage, and Heaven all use different OCs for me....you just have to find the highest OC that works for the bench you are doing.


----------



## sKorcheDeArtH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motorwayne*
> 
> Really?! I never realised it would do that, like if it didn't need the omph! it would just lower the clock until it did. That is kinda good, but doesn't lowering the clock lower the FPS? ARMA is none for under utilizing the CPU and GPU.


Arma 3 SHOULD be utilizing the gpu at least 90%, its a pretty widespread bug and the most reported on their bugtracker, It utilizes my gpu 39% in certain mods and multiplayer but its at 90% in single player, ***? Lol.


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Do they make Classified with Hynix also ?


means what exactly?


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> means what exactly?


sorry typo


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finger82*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm struggling a bit with my 780 classified in single GPU configuration.I can't get it higher than +160/+500mhz ((1267/7000) on air and running FireStrike Extreme. It keeps crashing on the first part of the benchmark whatever the voltage I set. It looks like the voltage is dropping a lot on load and I'm not sure where the problem comes from (PSU, unlucky at silicon lottery).
> Thanks for you help


what's the ASIC of the cards? Friend of mine had classy with ASIC 67%, pretty much similar result what you're describing here ...


----------



## qazzaq2004

I want to try one of these skyn3t BIOS to see if I can get my card any higher than 1241/3350.

Mine has the Hynix ram and ASIC 77%.

BIOS is 80.80.31.01.80

Which one would work with my card?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> means what exactly?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> sorry typo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> what's the ASIC of the cards? Friend of mine had classy with ASIC 67%, pretty much similar result what you're describing here ...


Please use multi-quote and the edit tool...


----------



## Finger82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Some benchmarks are tougher on GPU OC than others. 3DM11, 3DMVantage, and Heaven all use different OCs for me....you just have to find the highest OC that works for the bench you are doing.


Maybe, but the Vdroop is quite important, isn't it ? For a +20 mhz increase
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> what's the ASIC of the cards? Friend of mine had classy with ASIC 67%, pretty much similar result what you're describing here ...


ASIC is 76,5% on mine. Did he find out a way to solve his issue ?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finger82*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Some benchmarks are tougher on GPU OC than others. 3DM11, 3DMVantage, and Heaven all use different OCs for me....you just have to find the highest OC that works for the bench you are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but the Vdroop is quite important, isn't it ? For a +20 mhz increase
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> what's the ASIC of the cards? Friend of mine had classy with ASIC 67%, pretty much similar result what you're describing here ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ASIC is 76,5% on mine. Did he find out a way to solve is issue ?
Click to expand...

I don't know whether anyone has an answer for your vdroop problem (an LLC fix) and if you could "fix" it, whether it would improve results. I try everything I can think of and afford. (How far do you want to go? There is a hard mod forum section.)
I don't always get the best results out of the highest overclock either, for what it's worth. Often, above some point, results drop...


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Please use multi-quote and the edit tool...


ok sorry - finding it out slowly... at least now I see what you mean








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finger82*
> 
> Maybe, but the Vdroop is quite important, isn't it ? For a +20 mhz increase
> ASIC is 76,5% on mine. Did he find out a way to solve his issue ?


nope I am sorry. In my country, you can return internet orders within 14 days and get repaid with no question asked, so he returned the card and getting another :-/


----------



## Finger82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I don't know whether anyone has an answer for your vdroop problem (an LLC fix) and if you could "fix" it, whether it would improve results. I try everything I can think of and afford. (How far do you want to go? There is a hard mod forum section.)
> I don't always get the best results out of the highest overclock either, for what it's worth. Often, above some point, results drop...


Thanks for the input. Nah I'm gonna stick with soft modding, I think it's safer. I jutst want to push it as much as I can, as I own another 780 Classy which can reach 1340/7200 with stock voltages, it's a bit frustrating to get limited in SLI.
About the LLC fix, is the 780 classified eligible ?
I gave a try with OC Scanner X on Furry Donut v2 test, I get a lot of artifacts above 1260Mhz, this card is maybe not good enough to reach higher clocks on air.


----------



## ducknukem86

Friends i have a question, i pushed my OC a bit further and ran 3dmark test which includes Ice Storm, Cloud Gate and Firestrike (it's the free version). Anyways, what i've noticed is that this time my Ice Storm and Cloud Gate scores dropped but my Firestrike score improved. Heaven Benchmark also showed and improvement. Any idea why this happens? Does it mean the OC is not stable?


----------



## SavellM

Can anyone please uploaded the latest BIOS for this card but the default one.
I would like to go back to stock to do some other testing.

I've lost my saved bios.

So default LN2 and Normal if possible.


----------



## trickeh2k

So, installed 3 new case fans today (120mm BitFenix Spectre Pro) which seems to have manage to push down the temps to a more satisfactory level. Just finished this 3d mark 11 run

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7631538

1320Mhz on the core and 6804Mhz on the memory


----------



## itsmezed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> This sounds interesting! I might need to try it. Is the flashing procedure difficult? Off to read up some more on it now.
> 
> Incidentally, how well do the OC gains correlate to real-world improvements? If, for example, I go from 1200MHz to 1320MHz would I see a 10% increase in performance in-game? Wondering if I should just accept what I have (which is still amazing from the tiny amount of time I've spent playing) and not risk any problems etc?
> 
> Just seen this from a readme.txt with a Skyn3t BIOS:
> 
> "1.212v unlocked
> undervolting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Default power target 100% 450W
> by slide 130% 587w"
> 
> Can anyone confirm what those power figures are? My PSU is rated for 1000W, does this mean I'll not be able to run this BIOS as with two cards they'd be up to 900W just by themselves on 100% power target? Or would you lower the slider to something like 75%?
> 
> Also, what does undervolting mean?


Odd, I don't see a readme file in any of the Skyn3t BIOS files linked at the top of the thread.


----------



## Helmi74

Hi, i'm thinking about testing a custom Bios on Bios selector Position 2 of my 780 Classified.

In case I would like to revert back to the original Bios, is there a link where I can download it?

Best,
Chris


----------



## Finger82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Can anyone please uploaded the latest BIOS for this card but the default one.
> I would like to go back to stock to do some other testing.
> 
> I've lost my saved bios.
> 
> So default LN2 and Normal if possible.


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780&interface=&memType=&memSize=


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ix400*
> 
> Hi, i'm thinking about testing a custom Bios on Bios selector Position 2 of my 780 Classified.
> In case I would like to revert back to the original Bios, is there a link where I can download it?


I will put my bioss to the techpowerup bios database this evening - btw my bios is 80.80.30-- something, card is brand new
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finger82*
> 
> Thanks for the input. Nah I'm gonna stick with soft modding, I think it's safer. I jutst want to push it as much as I can, as I own another 780 Classy which can reach 1340/7200 with stock voltages, it's a bit frustrating to get limited in SLI.
> About the LLC fix, is the 780 classified eligible ?
> I gave a try with OC Scanner X on Furry Donut v2 test, I get a lot of artifacts above 1260Mhz, this card is maybe not good enough to reach higher clocks on air.


for the 1340 on stock - are you sure you are stable in games? I just... never heard about 1340 being stable on stock voltages. Far Cry 3 or Crysis 3 are the good testers.. at least an hour of gaming to be certain


----------



## Finger82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> I will put my bioss to the techpowerup bios database this evening - btw my bios is 80.80.30-- something, card is brand new
> for the 1340 on stock - are you sure you are stable in games? I just... never heard about 1340 being stable on stock voltages. Far Cry 3 or Crysis 3 are the good testers.. at least an hour of gaming to be certain


When I say stock voltages, I mean stock voltages from skyn3t rev 3 bios (with overvolt set to 1.212V). Yes I'm fully stable @1340/7200 on BF4 during 1hour+ sessions. That's why I bought a new card to get them in SLI. Unfortunately, the other one is not that good.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ix400*
> 
> Hi, i'm thinking about testing a custom Bios on Bios selector Position 2 of my 780 Classified.
> 
> In case I would like to revert back to the original Bios, is there a link where I can download it?
> 
> Best,
> Chris


You can just launch GPU-Z and make a backup of your current one.


----------



## anton79

i cant play games or test with unigen after i flashed bios to rev3 bios. it just insta crash. tested with no oc and small oc att 1.2 mv. WASUUUP????


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finger82*
> 
> When I say stock voltages, I mean stock voltages from skyn3t rev 3 bios (with overvolt set to 1.212V). Yes I'm fully stable @1340/7200 on BF4 during 1hour+ sessions. That's why I bought a new card to get them in SLI. Unfortunately, the other one is not that good.


I think you are really lucky then. Many ppl are going for much higher voltages for these clocks. I think mine card is similar to your worse one. I am stable on 1267 at 1.212V with skyn3t bios. Memory is other chapter, hynix does good on 7600


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anton79*
> 
> i cant play games or test with unigen after i flashed bios to rev3 bios. it just insta crash. tested with no oc and small oc att 1.2 mv. WASUUUP????


Re-install the drivers, usually that's the problem in my experience


----------



## anton79

I switched back to normal bios and no oc att all.games still insta crash. Im very mad right now for trying this rev3 bios!

I have reinstalled nvidia driver and precision x is off.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finger82*
> 
> When I say stock voltages, I mean stock voltages from skyn3t rev 3 bios (with overvolt set to 1.212V). Yes I'm fully stable @1340/7200 on BF4 during 1hour+ sessions. That's why I bought a new card to get them in SLI. Unfortunately, the other one is not that good.


I'm envious of your original card! I heard that newer Classifieds aren't quite up to par as EVGA are now concentrating on saving the best chips for their Ti variants. Don't know if there is any truth in that but certainly my cards are a far cry (no pun intended) from the review samples and what seems to be the average. I'm stuck at 1228MHz and around 6800 memory at 115% and max allowable voltage. Although I noticed no difference above +38mv so I've dropped back to that. I'm using the Tomb Raider benchmark for testing, seems very good as I can comfortably run Heaven and Fire Strike at higher clocks but they'll artifact on TR.

Tried the Classified voltage controller but it black-screened on me at around 1.25 and reset my display settings. So I'm now staying away from it and a custom bios, just too scared it'll do something horrible lol.

Still, I'm getting some great performance in SLI at the current clocks and although I feel the cards can/should do more I'm going to enjoy them as they are.

Edit: guys what should I use to log fps during a game? I'm testing out the impact of resolution scaling in bf4 and would like to play through a couple of campaign levels at varying settings and compare the results. I know precision x can do it but haven't found a way to open the log itself. Should I get a program for that or is there a better alternative?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I'm envious of your original card! I heard that newer Classifieds aren't quite up to par as EVGA are now concentrating on saving the best chips for their Ti variants. Don't know if there is any truth in that but certainly my cards are a far cry (no pun intended) from the review samples and what seems to be the average. I'm stuck at 1228MHz and around 6800 memory at 115% and max allowable voltage. Although I noticed no difference above +38mv so I've dropped back to that. I'm using the Tomb Raider benchmark for testing, seems very good as I can comfortably run Heaven and Fire Strike at higher clocks but they'll artifact on TR.
> 
> Tried the Classified voltage controller but it black-screened on me at around 1.25 and reset my display settings. So I'm now staying away from it and a custom bios, just too scared it'll do something horrible lol.
> 
> Still, I'm getting some great performance in SLI at the current clocks and although I feel the cards can/should do more I'm going to enjoy them as they are.
> 
> Edit: guys what should I use to log fps during a game? I'm testing out the impact of resolution scaling in bf4 and would like to play through a couple of campaign levels at varying settings and compare the results. I know precision x can do it but haven't found a way to open the log itself. Should I get a program for that or is there a better alternative?


http://sourceforge.net/projects/frafsbenchview/


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finger82*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780&interface=&memType=&memSize=


Thanks man..

Does this have the LN2 bios as well?
I am looking here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/147036/evga-gtx780-3072-130910.html

But it doesn't seem to be LN2.
Or doesn't it matter?
I just know the LN2 has 115% power target option.


----------



## georgekitieas

hey guys does anyone have the newest stock LN2 BIOS for evga hydro cooper classified ??????


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/frafsbenchview/


Looks great, thank you. Intake it I'll need to get fraps too? Will try it later on.

Just realised that my OC may yet be unstable, just seen a vid of bf4 and what I assumed to be a bug with the game wasn't present which makes me think it's my set-up. Going to be lucky to maintain a core clock above 1200MHz at this rate!


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Looks great, thank you. Intake it I'll need to get fraps too? Will try it later on.
> 
> Just realised that my OC may yet be unstable, just seen a vid of bf4 and what I assumed to be a bug with the game wasn't present which makes me think it's my set-up. Going to be lucky to maintain a core clock above 1200MHz at this rate!


yeah, you need fraps of course but you can use the free version and then just hit benchmark when you're running the game.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qazzaq2004*
> 
> Just got mine in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from Asus GTX 670 SLI
> 
> I haven't read up on overclocking the 780s yet, but do I have to use EVGA precision-x or can I still use msi afterburner?
> 
> Also my card has hynix ram, is that good or bad?
> 
> ASIC is at 77.00%
> 
> What can I expect?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> EDIT: Added Benchmark scores
> 
> So, I've got it currently at 1267/3400 and got a score of 10528 on performance mode of fire strike.
> 
> My concern is that I got about 10 points less at 1267/3300 does that mean error checking has kicked in and my ram can't overclock more than +300?


if you could please post the link for the gpuz validation. I can't open the image or read it. Sorry, thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheTarpZ*
> 
> This is my two GTX 780 Classified. both card & the cpu will be watercooled, just waiting on my secund waterblock,
> 
> GPU:1 http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/b69sb/
> 
> GPU:2 http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/chw6p/
> 
> 
> 
> Im at place 40 on the hall of fame =)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1222133
> 
> 
> 
> // TheTarpZ


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> here is my validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fcesy/
> 
> thanks for adding me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> Been waiting some time to join the club ....
> 
> Here's my 780classy:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/e9fg8/
> 
> Pic:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Ok List updated, If I missed anyone or made any mistakes please let me know. If anyone hasn't please post your gpuz validation link so I can add you to the owner's list.

Also if anyone wants me to change there cooler type on the owner's list please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qazzaq2004*
> 
> I want to try one of these skyn3t BIOS to see if I can get my card any higher than 1241/3350.
> Mine has the Hynix ram and ASIC 77%.
> BIOS is 80.80.31.01.80
> Which one would work with my card?


latest revision from the first page, make sure you have backup prior to loading; what I also understood that 80.80 should not be mixed with 80.21 or 80.10 bioses as those 80.80 should have b1 revision; but gpu-z cannot detect it yet; got this info from someone swapping the cooler and found he has b1 chip, even the gpu-z was reporting a1 chip...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ix400*
> 
> Hi, i'm thinking about testing a custom Bios on Bios selector Position 2 of my 780 Classified.
> In case I would like to revert back to the original Bios, is there a link where I can download it?


I just uploaded my bios to the techpowerup, not sure when they will post it though, the version is 80.80.31.00.80 (P2083-0021)


----------



## Finger82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavellM*
> 
> Thanks man..
> 
> Does this have the LN2 bios as well?
> I am looking here:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/147036/evga-gtx780-3072-130910.html
> 
> But it doesn't seem to be LN2.
> Or doesn't it matter?
> I just know the LN2 has 115% power target option.


I'm not sure you can get a LN2 bios from this site.
It doesn't matter, if you want another bios just get a bios from skyn3t, they are quite good


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finger82*
> 
> I'm not sure you can get a LN2 bios from this site.
> It doesn't matter, if you want another bios just get a bios from skyn3t, they are quite good


I have already loaded the skyn3t bios, but I need to go back to stock to do a quick test.

Surely someone else on here has saved the LN2 Bios somewhere locally?!


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finger82*
> 
> I'm not sure you can get a LN2 bios from this site.
> It doesn't matter, if you want another bios just get a bios from skyn3t, they are quite good


skyn3t's rev 3 has a pt that goes all the way up to 150%. it'll also draw a heap more of power


----------



## qazzaq2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> if you could please post the link for the gpuz validation. I can't open the image or read it. Sorry, thanks.


Here's my link http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7cxr6/

I'm using the stock cooler.


----------



## Finger82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> skyn3t's rev 3 has a pt that goes all the way up to 150%. it'll also draw a heap more of power


It goes up to 200% to be accurate







Yes, that's true but he can set it to less than 100% to get the desired value. Anyway, I have no idea how to get the LN2 version except from somebody's else bios.


----------



## D749

I had 3 780 TI Classified in my cart and at the last order step it said sold out.


----------



## fatlardo

Maybe our cards can be unlocked to Tis? Any chance at all?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Maybe our cards can be unlocked to Tis? Any chance at all?


for the price of $739 your card can be unlocked to a 780ti classy


----------



## D749

Finally!


----------



## strong island 1

hey guys I just found out that there is a new classy software overvoltage tool. The link is empty but I just pm'd the creator to try and get a copy. I will make sure to update the OP with it as soon as I get it.

I also just found out that the original overvoltage tool we use for regular 780 classy will not work on the ti's. But this new one will give us 1.5v without an evbot. I will make sure to test it before I post it and I will make sure to give the creator the credit. I am working like crazy to get it right now for us.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> hey guys I just found out that there is a new classy software overvoltage tool. The link is empty but I just pm'd the creator to try and get a copy. I will make sure to update the OP with it as soon as I get it.
> 
> I also just found out that the original overvoltage tool we use for regular 780 classy will not work on the ti's. But this new one will give us 1.5v without an evbot. I will make sure to test it before I post it and I will make sure to give the creator the credit. I am working like crazy to get it right now for us.


great news for those without an evbot


----------



## Ovrclck

It was bound to happen. Just was a matter of time. Ahh, i still want a evbot. They look fun.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## strong island 1

also the new overvoltage tool will work for 780 classy's also but only to 1.35v. So I will probably just leave one version in the OP so nobody gets confused. I am so excited.


----------



## NJsFinest24

Ok so i have an issue and I'm pretty sure it's my video card. I will post a picture of what happens. So when I turn my computer on, all I get is a bunch of weird lines on my screen. The card is maybe a month old, it's overclocked to 1267mhz and has been running great until this morning. I flashed one of the custom bios. I'm wondering if my card has just died or is it something else. It seems like it's a bunch of artifacts.Thanks for any help.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJsFinest24*
> 
> Ok so i have an issue and I'm pretty sure it's my video card. I will post a picture of what happens. So when I turn my computer on, all I get is a bunch of weird lines on my screen. The card is maybe a month old, it's overclocked to 1267mhz and has been running great until this morning. I flashed one of the custom bios. I'm wondering if my card has just died or is it something else. It seems like it's a bunch of artifacts.Thanks for any help.


Flash back to the original bios & see if it clears up the issues, hopefully all is well & it was just an incompatible bios.


----------



## NJsFinest24

Flash back to the original bios & see if it clears up the issues, hopefully all is well & it was just an incompatible bios.[/quote]

I can't get into Windows at all. That's the only thing that comes up on my screen, sometimes the windows 8 logo will show up behind it but the computer just restarts after a few seconds. I flashed the skynet bios that was on the first page of the thread.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJsFinest24*
> 
> Flash back to the original bios & see if it clears up the issues, hopefully all is well & it was just an incompatible bios.


Did you try flipping the bios switch. if it is a incompatible bios moving that switch should work. Also I will find the usb way of fixing a bad flash. I need to organize these bios's but everything got confusing with the different version cards released. I might just need to start over with new bios's.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJsFinest24*
> 
> Flash back to the original bios & see if it clears up the issues, hopefully all is well & it was just an incompatible bios.


I can't get into Windows at all. That's the only thing that comes up on my screen, sometimes the windows 8 logo will show up behind it but the computer just restarts after a few seconds. I flashed the skynet bios that was on the first page of the thread.[/quote]

Do you have an extra card or cpu with integrated GPU to hook up the monitor & see the desktop while flashing the classy?

I haven't really followed the bios' but there are a few different ones for A1 & B1 core models & the various memory types on the cards. Did this happen shortly after the bios flash or was it running on the custom bios for a while?


----------



## NJsFinest24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I can't get into Windows at all. That's the only thing that comes up on my screen, sometimes the windows 8 logo will show up behind it but the computer just restarts after a few seconds. I flashed the skynet bios that was on the first page of the thread.


what version bios did you use.

Did you try flipping the bios switch. if it is a incompatible bios moving that switch should work. Also I will find the usb way of fixing a bad flash. I need to organize these bios's but everything got confusing with the different version cards released. I might just need to start over with new bios's.[/quote]

Skynet version 3 I believe. I flashed it two weeks ago and has been running great until I turned my computer on this morning n got that. I turned it off at 2:30 this morning like I always do. I flipped the switch on the card for the bios but that didn't do anything. I got into bios but all the lines are still across the screen. Very weird.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJsFinest24*
> 
> I can't get into Windows at all. That's the only thing that comes up on my screen, sometimes the windows 8 logo will show up behind it but the computer just restarts after a few seconds. I flashed the skynet bios that was on the first page of the thread.


Did you try flipping the bios switch. if it is a incompatible bios moving that switch should work. Also I will find the usb way of fixing a bad flash. I need to organize these bios's but everything got confusing with the different version cards released. I might just need to start over with new bios's.


----------



## strong island 1

it's so funny how all our posts just got so mixed up. I believe the skyn3t rev 3 bios should work for all versions of cards. if flipping the bios switch didn't do anything then it's not the bios. Also I didn't realize the bios has been working for you already. I am not sure what the problem is.


----------



## NJsFinest24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> it's so funny how all our posts just got so mixed up. I believe the skyn3t rev 3 bios should work for all versions of cards. if flipping the bios switch didn't do anything then it's not the bios. Also I didn't realize the bios has been working for you already. I am not sure what the problem is.


Yea that might be my fault since I'm on my phone right now lol. I hope the card didn't die or something. It would make this month go from bad to worse for me.


----------



## hanzy

Do you guys think it would be worth it to step up my two Classy HC to 780Ti's?

I paid $800.00 and change for 'em, so all I would have to pay is shipping one way.

The only downside is I would need to purchase new blocks for the Ti's.
And I would have too drain my loop, and be without cards for a week or more.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJsFinest24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> it's so funny how all our posts just got so mixed up. I believe the skyn3t rev 3 bios should work for all versions of cards. if flipping the bios switch didn't do anything then it's not the bios. Also I didn't realize the bios has been working for you already. I am not sure what the problem is.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea that might be my fault since I'm on my phone right now lol. I hope the card didn't die or something. It would make this month go from bad to worse for me.
Click to expand...

It's ok. I really hope your card is ok. if you read thru this thread I think there was one other person with this issue, i will try and find it. evga is great with rma's so you should be ok if it is messed up. What voltages were you running the card at?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanzy*
> 
> Do you guys think it would be worth it to step up my two Classy HC to 780Ti's?
> 
> I paid $800.00 and change for 'em, so all I would have to pay is shipping one way.
> 
> The only downside is I would need to purchase new blocks for the Ti's.
> And I would have too drain my loop, and be without cards for a week or more.


I would never trade my classy's for reference ti's even if it was an even trade. the reference ti's i think are still locked down, I was just looking at the valley thread and reference ti's are still pretty far away from some of our classy scores.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJsFinest24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> it's so funny how all our posts just got so mixed up. I believe the skyn3t rev 3 bios should work for all versions of cards. if flipping the bios switch didn't do anything then it's not the bios. Also I didn't realize the bios has been working for you already. I am not sure what the problem is.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea that might be my fault since I'm on my phone right now lol. I hope the card didn't die or something. It would make this month go from bad to worse for me.
Click to expand...

also like ftw420 said do you have a built in gpu to try and narrow the issue down.


----------



## axizor

I am told the 780 Ti classy is better than the upcoming Gigabyte 780 Ti Ghz. I know it's brand new, but do you guys think I would able to easily overclock it past the Gigabyte clocks? (1085 core/ 1150 boost) Really not familiar with these cards yet...


----------



## NJsFinest24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I can't get into Windows at all. That's the only thing that comes up on my screen, sometimes the windows 8 logo will show up behind it but the computer just restarts after a few seconds. I flashed the skynet bios that was on the first page of the thread.


Do you have an extra card or cpu with integrated GPU to hook up the monitor & see the desktop while flashing the classy?

I haven't really followed the bios' but there are a few different ones for A1 & B1 core models & the various memory types on the cards. Did this happen shortly after the bios flash or was it running on the custom bios for a while?[/quote]

I have an extra video card that I could try but thats it. I just registered my card on EVGAs website incase I need to RMA it. The bios has been running for around two weeks or so with no issues at all. It ran great until this morning.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> I am told the 780 Ti classy is better than the upcoming Gigabyte 780 Ti Ghz. I know it's brand new, but do you guys think I would able to easily overclock it past the Gigabyte clocks? (1085 core/ 1150 boost) Really not familiar with these cards yet...


I would say it is pretty close to a guarantee with the classy. I know it would be an easy choice for me between the two especially with the EVGA service.

Oh wait....I already made the choice.


----------



## strong island 1

Hey guys I updated the OP with a bunch of new info. I added some info on the Ti Classified and the Kingpin edition. Once we test the new overvoltage tool and get some more info and bios's I will keep adding to the OP. I also added a signature to the OP.

Criminal created it and I thought it was pretty cool. I added the code to the OP. If anyone has any other signatures I can post them there also.

Also please if anyone has any suggestions of what they would like added to the OP please let me know. I will do my best to post all the new tools and info for the ti classy and I will still make sure to keep info updated on the 780 classy also. They are both beastly cards and the 780 classy will be relevant for a long time. Don't feel bad because there is a new card. The 780 classy is amazing.


----------



## nuttybars

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/34z5k/

Thanks for the classy strong island 1


----------



## Vlada011

I wait to see what will happen when MSI launch R9-290X Lightening, because easy after that vendors can start to make 6GB version if AMD launch own model with more memory than reference. Or KPE Classified. I will see, I save money to fix NVIDIA mess with GTX780>GTX780Ti.
If that is not interesting than and I will order normal GTX780Ti Classified but card with 22pin look very interesting.


----------



## giordan0

Bought the card recently, GPU-Z Validation; (And using the V3 Skyn3t BIOS).

I haven't yet aggressively clocked it for actual benching, just been using stable milder clocks for gaming until I get a proper waterblock.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3qm7a/


----------



## trickeh2k

Anyone in here who got Classy's under water that can recommend best bracket for a NZXT Kraken X60/X40? They released G10 recently, wondering if there's any other available in Europe that's considered good.


----------



## NJsFinest24

Well I just spoke to EVGA support and they said to put in an RMA so I did the cross ship RMA so they will ship a new out first then ill send mine back. This really sucks, card was a beast overclocker. No computer for me for about a week, I'm gonna go crazy lol. Hopefully they don't see the custom bios on it.


----------



## pharma57

FYI ...

Maxwell cards may be shipping in March 2014! Not the best source but expect to hear more ....

Quote:


> Asia started buzzing again. Nvidia's GK110 and GK104 chips are slowly becoming yesterday's news as the company plans to start shipping the new Geforce and CUDA core codenamed Maxwell.
> 
> From what we heard the new Maxwell based graphics cards are coming in Q1 2014 and shipping in the same quarter. Multiple sources have confirmed that there will be Maxwell based cards in retail and etail before the end of March 2014. This is quite big news for GPU lovers, as Maxwell should be much more power efficient than Kepler. *According to Nvidia's roadmap it is supposed to have four times the Dual Precision Gflops per watt compared to Kepler.* According to the same roadmap Maxwell has been pushed from 2013 to 2014 which implies a slight delay from the original plan.


Quote:


> *GPU performance lovers as well as Tesla compute performance enthusiasts will like this core as it can offer much more performance per watt than any previous generation including Kepler*. The question remains if Nvidia plans to officially introduce this card before March 24 2014, the first day of its GPU technology conference, of if the launch happens a bit earlier. In case Nvidia wants to ship cards to customers, that will have to mean that it has the production right now, as it takes time to ramp these chips to decent yields. We are thrilled as it promises another eventful and competitive year in the PC GPU arena and we are quite sure that AMD is not sleeping.
> 
> From what our sources can confirm, Maxwell ships to customers in the form of retail graphics cards by the end of March.


http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/33362-maxwell-geforce-cards-shipping-by-march-2014


----------



## hanzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ....I would never trade my classy's for reference ti's even if it was an even trade. the reference ti's i think are still locked down, I was just looking at the valley thread and reference ti's are still pretty far away from some of our classy scores.


Thank you.


----------



## vlps5122

edited


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuttybars*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/34z5k/
> 
> Thanks for the classy strong island 1


no problem, I really hope you enjoy it as much as I did. Out of every video card I have ever bought in my whole life it was the best one I ever had and the most fun to use. I added you to the owner's list and I am here if you need any help with the card or have any problems.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giordan0*
> 
> Bought the card recently, GPU-Z Validation; (And using the V3 Skyn3t BIOS).
> 
> I haven't yet aggressively clocked it for actual benching, just been using stable milder clocks for gaming until I get a proper waterblock.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3qm7a/


welcome, added to list.

We are closing in on 100 members on the list. Everyone please post your gpuz validation if you haven't.


----------



## strong island 1

hey guys I am getting a code with 3 games for my 780 ti classy. I would love to give it away in our club. I was thinking I would give it to the 100th person added to the list but that is unfair to the people who have already been added to the list.

I think what I will do is get a random number generator and whatever number comes up I will match it to the owner's list and give it to that person.

My card should be here thursday so start posting your gpuz validations if you haven't already so you have a chance to win the 3 games.

As soon as my codes get here the people who will be entered will be the people on the owner's list.

is that a good idea or should I use another way to decide the winner?

The odds are pretty good because it should only be about 100 people. The games are really good.

Batman Arkham Origins

Splinter Cell

Assasins Creed.


----------



## skyn3t

The first to get the 780 Ti Classy please send me the bios, I would like to be the first again like I did with the Ti . +rep of course.









strong island 1 keep it up bud


----------



## strong island 1

yes we will definitely send it to you and you could help me organize the bios's on the front page how you like them. I will probably just have skyn3t bios's on the front page. They are all we really need.


----------



## strong island 1

Hi jacob, I am not sure if you will see this but will we need a new evbot fimware for the 780 ti classified. Will it even be updated for the ti or will the old firmware work. Thanks a lot. I know the new software tool should allow 1.5v but i figure some people will still like to use there evbots. I especially like it for the different profiles.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hey guys I updated the OP with a bunch of new info. I added some info on the Ti Classified and the Kingpin edition. Once we test the new overvoltage tool and get some more info and bios's I will keep adding to the OP. I also added a signature to the OP.
> 
> Criminal created it and I thought it was pretty cool. I added the code to the OP. If anyone has any other signatures I can post them there also.
> 
> Also please if anyone has any suggestions of what they would like added to the OP please let me know. I will do my best to post all the new tools and info for the ti classy and I will still make sure to keep info updated on the 780 classy also. They are both beastly cards and the 780 classy will be relevant for a long time. Don't feel bad because there is a new card. The 780 classy is amazing.


Yay me!









Strong, I can't wait to see what you can do with your Classified Ti's!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hey guys I updated the OP with a bunch of new info. I added some info on the Ti Classified and the Kingpin edition. Once we test the new overvoltage tool and get some more info and bios's I will keep adding to the OP. I also added a signature to the OP.
> 
> Criminal created it and I thought it was pretty cool. I added the code to the OP. If anyone has any other signatures I can post them there also.
> 
> Also please if anyone has any suggestions of what they would like added to the OP please let me know. I will do my best to post all the new tools and info for the ti classy and I will still make sure to keep info updated on the 780 classy also. They are both beastly cards and the 780 classy will be relevant for a long time. Don't feel bad because there is a new card. The 780 classy is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strong, I can't wait to see what you can do with your Classified Ti's!
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot for doing that. Also since you are on the owner's list you will get a chance to win the games. I can't wait to get the new cards. I am so excited.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

I've not used GPU-Z before, is it easy enough to validate the card? Just click validate and it does it for you I guess? I have a pair of Classifieds, is it okay to validate just one or should I do both?

Somehow I missed out on the part where you had to order your card from one of Nvidia's retail partners - I bought mine from a local store to support them but managed to do myself out of the free games (despite buying 2 cards lol) so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!

I'm trying to pluck up the courage to flash a Skyn3t bios to my card as I feel it's underperforming currently and just needs more headroom in terms of power. Temps are peaking at 73 degrees on the top card to I think I have some wiggle room. But I'm terrified I'll break something and can't afford to as I need the PC for my work! Does anyone have a link to a real 'dummies guide' to flashing? All that command prompt stuff scares me!

Tried the Classified Controller, and within seconds it black-screened my PC and needed a hard reset. When I got back into windows the display settings (lightboost and colour adjustment) had all vanished. Made me swear not to try anything like that again, but so frustrating knowing there is so much untapped performance.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I've not used GPU-Z before, is it easy enough to validate the card? Just click validate and it does it for you I guess? I have a pair of Classifieds, is it okay to validate just one or should I do both?
> 
> Somehow I missed out on the part where you had to order your card from one of Nvidia's retail partners - I bought mine from a local store to support them but managed to do myself out of the free games (despite buying 2 cards lol) so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!
> 
> I'm trying to pluck up the courage to flash a Skyn3t bios to my card as I feel it's underperforming currently and just needs more headroom in terms of power. Temps are peaking at 73 degrees on the top card to I think I have some wiggle room. But I'm terrified I'll break something and can't afford to as I need the PC for my work! Does anyone have a link to a real 'dummies guide' to flashing? All that command prompt stuff scares me!
> 
> Tried the Classified Controller, and within seconds it black-screened my PC and needed a hard reset. When I got back into windows the display settings (lightboost and colour adjustment) had all vanished. Made me swear not to try anything like that again, but so frustrating knowing there is so much untapped performance.


The classified software tool acted a little funny the first time I used it also. once I did a hard reset it never did that again. I would try it again.

yes just validating one card is good enough. Click on the validation button and post the link here. I will add you to the list and you will be entered for a chance to win the games.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> The classified software tool acted a little funny the first time I used it also. once I did a hard reset it never did that again. I would try it again.
> 
> yes just validating one card is good enough. Click on the validation button and post the link here. I will add you to the list and you will be entered for a chance to win the games.


Crikey that was a fast reply. Will validate the card as soon as I get home.

I think I'm going to read all I can on flashing a bios to the card. I'm guessing the Classified Controller won't really help me atm as it'll just crash into the 115% power limit. I need to try the V3 bios. The other thing I wondered about was total power draw. I bought what I thought was a good PSU, based on several reviews, but I'm wondering if it would be sufficient for powering 2 Classys with added voltage as well as a mildly OC'd CPU (1.290v IIRC) and the other bits and bobs in the system.

Edit: Sorry, one more noob question! I noticed my second card was boosting slightly higher in Heaven than my top one. This puzzled me, but one was running at around 1126MHz and the other was around 1140MHz. I understood that, when in SLI, both cards were tied to the same clocks? Would there be any benefit in swapping the cards around so that the better one was on top? The faster card has a slightly higher ASIC rating too, 75% vs 70%.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Crikey that was a fast reply. Will validate the card as soon as I get home.
> 
> I think I'm going to read all I can on flashing a bios to the card. I'm guessing the Classified Controller won't really help me atm as it'll just crash into the 115% power limit. I need to try the V3 bios. The other thing I wondered about was total power draw. I bought what I thought was a good PSU, based on several reviews, but I'm wondering if it would be sufficient for powering 2 Classys with added voltage as well as a mildly OC'd CPU (1.290v IIRC) and the other bits and bobs in the system.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, one more noob question! I noticed my second card was boosting slightly higher in Heaven than my top one. This puzzled me, but one was running at around 1126MHz and the other was around 1140MHz. I understood that, when in SLI, both cards were tied to the same clocks? Would there be any benefit in swapping the cards around so that the better one was on top? The faster card has a slightly higher ASIC rating too, 75% vs 70%.


From my understanding, you would put the better card on top... But you might have to volt the bottom card a little more to achieve same boost... Someone please correct me if I am wrong..


----------



## trickeh2k

Soooo.... this just in. 1,9Ghz - BAZINGA!

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/evga-gtx-780-kingpin-overclock,news-46506.html


----------



## FatalProximity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Tried the Classified Controller, and within seconds it black-screened my PC and needed a hard reset. When I got back into windows the display settings (lightboost and colour adjustment) had all vanished. Made me swear not to try anything like that again, but so frustrating knowing there is so much untapped performance.


I've had the same issue with the Classified Controller. can someone confirm that flashing to the skyn3t bios will solve this issue? I'm at work right now so if someone could give me a link to a tutorial on how to flash gpu bios it would be very much appreciated!

EDIT: NVM I didn't notice the instructions in the OP. Will try when I get home tonight, should i flash the LN2 or normal bios?


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> hey guys I am getting a code with 3 games for my 780 ti classy. I would love to give it away in our club. I was thinking I would give it to the 100th person added to the list but that is unfair to the people who have already been added to the list.
> 
> I think what I will do is get a random number generator and whatever number comes up I will match it to the owner's list and give it to that person.
> 
> My card should be here thursday so start posting your gpuz validations if you haven't already so you have a chance to win the 3 games.
> 
> As soon as my codes get here the people who will be entered will be the people on the owner's list.
> 
> is that a good idea or should I use another way to decide the winner?
> 
> The odds are pretty good because it should only be about 100 people. The games are really good.
> 
> Batman Arkham Origins
> 
> Splinter Cell
> 
> Assasins Creed.


Hope i win Assassins Creed







I haven't received any game keys with mine. Would have loved to get one. Thanks for opportunity. Saw my name on list already , oh well


----------



## totalownership

Ok after messing around with this card for around a month one thing becomes painfully obvious, in order to unlock this card's true potential it seems water is a must. Well now it's time to get on that quest. I'm still torn between going water with the 780 Classified or doing the trade up to the 780ti reference.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatalProximity*
> 
> I've had the same issue with the Classified Controller. can someone confirm that flashing to the skyn3t bios will solve this issue? I'm at work right now so if someone could give me a link to a tutorial on how to flash gpu bios it would be very much appreciated!
> 
> EDIT: NVM I didn't notice the instructions in the OP. Will try when I get home tonight, should i flash the LN2 or normal bios?


Strong mentioned above that he too had an issue with it first time round, but that it went away and has been okay since. I don't know if this was on the stock bios though, maybe there is some conflict between what the controller is trying to do with the voltage and what the stock bios is trying to do?

I'm also reading that link in the OP, still not quite sure what it all means though. From what I can gather, I need to unpack the contents of the nvflash zipfile into a new folder and place the Skyn3t v3 bios in there. Then I need to right-click, open a command window and type:

nvflash --protectoff

nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 vBios-v380.80.21.01.80-LN2.rom

nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 vBios-v380.80.21.01.80-LN2.rom

And that should flash the V3 bios to the LN2 bios on both cards...is that correct?


----------



## QuietGamer

I'm in.









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/27qz3/


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietGamer*
> 
> I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/27qz3/


Speaking of "I'm in" I posted my stuff yet I don't see my entry on the list


----------



## trickeh2k

Don't have any more time to do more tests tonight but this is a new record for me and should be quite decent for just air cooling?







1.212V was used for this.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1825036

SCORE
5452 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(1x) and Intel Core i5-2500K Processor
Graphics Score 5923
Physics Score 7955
Combined Score 2636

Core clock
1 335MHz
Memory bus clock
1 852MHz


----------



## totalownership

Are you using the Classified Controller? If so are you increasing more than just the main voltage? Are you increasing the other two?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> Are you using the Classified Controller? If so are you increasing more than just the main voltage? Are you increasing the other two?


Edit my post if it was directed at me.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Don't have any more time to do more tests tonight but this is a new record for me and should be quite decent for just air cooling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.212V was used for this.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1825036
> 
> SCORE
> 5452 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(1x) and Intel Core i5-2500K Processor
> Graphics Score 5923
> Physics Score 7955
> Combined Score 2636
> 
> Core clock
> 1 335MHz
> Memory bus clock
> 1 852MHz


That's...impressive. And this was without any additional voltage tools/software? Wow. Can I ask what kind of results you were getting with the standard bios?

Looking forward to seeing what kind of scores you hit with some additional voltage.

Also, what changes do you make to turn your bench clocks into stable gaming ones? I noticed with Heaven and Fire Strike I could get up to 1280MHz before artefacts appeared, but one shot of the Tomb Raider benchmark brought my crashing down to earth. 1228MHz is the best I can do in that test, and I think I may have seen a glitch during bf4 the other day. Doh.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> That's...impressive. And this was without any additional voltage tools/software? Wow. Can I ask what kind of results you were getting with the standard bios?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what kind of scores you hit with some additional voltage.
> 
> Also, what changes do you make to turn your bench clocks into stable gaming ones? I noticed with Heaven and Fire Strike I could get up to 1280MHz before artefacts appeared, but one shot of the Tomb Raider benchmark brought my crashing down to earth. 1228MHz is the best I can do in that test, and I think I may have seen a glitch during bf4 the other day. Doh.


Just used the over volting in Precision X to slide it up to 1.212V, haven't used the classy over volting tool or any other software, just Precision X. Tbh, I can't remember what I could push it for on stock rom, I kinda switched as soon as there was one out from skyn3t.

Well, gaming is a whole different side since my card has so high ASIC value (92.7%) so the card runs hot so very fast. I could only pass this high due to the loading times between the tests so that the card could cool itself down. I'm also forced to lock my fps to 60 with vsync, any higher and the card will run too hot within just minutes. Don't own either Tomb Raider nor BF4 so I can't really test that and it's not really a super stable test either if you ask me since my experience is that the drivers crash easier with higher fps and vsync rather than 60.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> hey guys I am getting a code with 3 games for my 780 ti classy. I would love to give it away in our club. I was thinking I would give it to the 100th person added to the list but that is unfair to the people who have already been added to the list.
> 
> I think what I will do is get a random number generator and whatever number comes up I will match it to the owner's list and give it to that person.
> 
> My card should be here thursday so start posting your gpuz validations if you haven't already so you have a chance to win the 3 games.
> 
> As soon as my codes get here the people who will be entered will be the people on the owner's list.
> 
> is that a good idea or should I use another way to decide the winner?
> 
> The odds are pretty good because it should only be about 100 people. The games are really good.
> 
> Batman Arkham Origins
> 
> Splinter Cell
> 
> Assasins Creed.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope i win Assassins Creed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't received any game keys with mine. Would have loved to get one. Thanks for opportunity. Saw my name on list already , oh well
Click to expand...

you are eligible. The freebie will be open to anyone listed on the owner's list on the front page, it wouldn't be fair to make it the 100th member. You are listed so you are eligible. I spoke to a moderator and I will have to create a freebie thread and then I will use a random number generator and whatever number comes up I will match it to the numbers assigned to the owner's on the list and then I will announce the winner in the freebie thread. it will only be open to the classified owner's club members. I just got a message that another member wants to donate his codes by the weekend so we could have a couple codes to give away to our club. The rules of the forum are it must be given away in the freebie section but you don't have to post in there I will just make the thread to announce the winner and stick to the forum rules. I will set it up tonight and let everyone know more later.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuietGamer*
> 
> I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/27qz3/
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of "I'm in" I posted my stuff yet I don't see my entry on the list
Click to expand...

I have gone thru every post in this club but I could have missed your gpuz validation. Sorry. Also make sure you use your OCN name because I might have added you under a different name by mistake. Do you see any name you would use on the owner's list. If so I will change it to your OCN name.

If not re-post your gpuz validation and I will add you now. Sorry if I missed your post.

Also please make sure when you guys post your gpuz validation to make the owner name your OCN name. Thanks.

If anyone else wants to donate there codes that would be really cool for our club members. Just pm me. I will make sure evreyone knows who donated codes.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

For those of you looking for the stock 780 Ti Classified BIOS (LN2 mode) it is attached below









2888K340.zip 197k .zip file


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> For those of you looking for the stock 780 Ti Classified BIOS (LN2 mode) it is attached below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2888K340.zip 197k .zip file


oohhhh skyn3ttttttttttt where are youuuuuuuu


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> For those of you looking for the stock 780 Ti Classified BIOS (LN2 mode) it is attached below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2888K340.zip 197k .zip file


This is why I love EVGA and encourage people to go with this brand <3


----------



## hanzy

Do you already own the games, strong?

Or do you just not play?


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Just used the over volting in Precision X to slide it up to 1.212V, haven't used the classy over volting tool or any other software, just Precision X. Tbh, I can't remember what I could push it for on stock rom, I kinda switched as soon as there was one out from skyn3t.
> 
> Well, gaming is a whole different side since my card has so high ASIC value (92.7%) so the card runs hot so very fast. I could only pass this high due to the loading times between the tests so that the card could cool itself down. I'm also forced to lock my fps to 60 with vsync, any higher and the card will run too hot within just minutes. Don't own either Tomb Raider nor BF4 so I can't really test that and it's not really a super stable test either if you ask me since my experience is that the drivers crash easier with higher fps and vsync rather than 60.


Thanks for the info. So it's something of a double-edged sword to have such a high ASIC rating? Makes me wonder if I should just leave the cards where they are. It's a little disappointing to stick at clocks that most SCs beat, but I'm more concerned with stability than high bench scores at the moment. Hoping that what I saw in BF4 was a glitch (seems like there is loads of them from reading up on it!) and that this clock will be stable in any game. Considering I'm running an SLI set-up it might be a blessing in disguise that my ASIC rating isn't great as the heat also doesn't appear too bad currently, played BF4 for a good couple of hours last night and didn't see a temperature above 73 degrees on the top card.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanzy*
> 
> Do you already own the games, strong?
> 
> Or do you just not play?


I got assasins creed with my rampage iv black edition and splinter cell with my first 2 classy's and batman with my third. I love all the games. I could probably sell them but I thought it would be cool to give them to someone who doesn't have them. I definitely love to game.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I got assasins creed with my rampage iv black edition and splinter cell with my first 2 classy's and batman with my third. I love all the games. I could probably sell them but I thought it would be cool to give them to someone who doesn't have them. I definitely love to game.


any date planned for the giveaway? planning on picking up a ti classy when they hit my shores, and naturally the free game codes are not available to us in Australia haha


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> For those of you looking for the stock 780 Ti Classified BIOS (LN2 mode) it is attached below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2888K340.zip 197k .zip file


thank you so much. hey szeged or someone can you pm this to skyn3t. My work computer is having trouble downloading attachments. I am also going to send it to slv7 to see if he wants to create a bios for us.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Thanks for the info. So it's something of a double-edged sword to have such a high ASIC rating? Makes me wonder if I should just leave the cards where they are. It's a little disappointing to stick at clocks that most SCs beat, but I'm more concerned with stability than high bench scores at the moment. Hoping that what I saw in BF4 was a glitch (seems like there is loads of them from reading up on it!) and that this clock will be stable in any game. Considering I'm running an SLI set-up it might be a blessing in disguise that my ASIC rating isn't great as the heat also doesn't appear too bad currently, played BF4 for a good couple of hours last night and didn't see a temperature above 73 degrees on the top card.


Yeah, sort of. Generally if you're sticking to air you want something at 70-80%, anything higher will most likely require water cooling to get it's potential. If you're overclocking with LN2 though it's a low asic value at 60's you want though from what I've read.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I got assasins creed with my rampage iv black edition and splinter cell with my first 2 classy's and batman with my third. I love all the games. I could probably sell them but I thought it would be cool to give them to someone who doesn't have them. I definitely love to game.
> 
> 
> 
> any date planned for the giveaway? planning on picking up a ti classy when they hit my shores, and naturally the free game codes are not available to us in Australia haha
Click to expand...

I was going to do it tommorrow when my card comes but someone just pm'd me and asked if I can wait until the weekend because he wants to donate his codes also. Maybe I could just do a couple giveaways or do you guys think I should wait until the weekend to see if we get more codes and do them all at once. It's really up to you guys. Whatever you guys think is best.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> thank you so much. hey szeged or someone can you pm this to skyn3t. My work computer is having trouble downloading attachments. I am also going to send it to slv7 to see if he wants to create a bios for us.


done


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I was going to do it tommorrow when my card comes but someone just pm'd me and asked if I can wait until the weekend because he wants to donate his codes also. Maybe I could just do a couple giveaways or do you guys think I should wait until the weekend to see if we get more codes and do them all at once. It's really up to you guys. Whatever you guys think is best.


ahh yeah, fair enough. Haha i don't have a horse in this race atm so input from me would be fairly baseless i think


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> thank you so much. hey szeged or someone can you pm this to skyn3t. My work computer is having trouble downloading attachments. I am also going to send it to slv7 to see if he wants to create a bios for us.
> 
> 
> 
> done
Click to expand...

cool man thanks. My cards say "shipping, awaiting pickup from UPS" so I am really hoping they are here tommorrow.


----------



## Ovrclck

Same


----------



## doctakedooty

I wish I was able to get mine ordered but won't be able to order mine till Friday since I am selling my reference TI's to pick up 2 Classys.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Is this okay for validation purposes?

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zvh6a/


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Is this okay for validation purposes?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zvh6a/


yes that's perfect, thanks. As soon as I get off work I will update the list.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Yo strong island, forgive me but how do i get added to the club? 770 Classified here. Cheers!

Edit:i have the validation but wheres the list..? Not showing up on mobile i guess :X


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> For those of you looking for the stock 780 Ti Classified BIOS (LN2 mode) it is attached below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2888K340.zip 197k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> oohhhh skyn3ttttttttttt where are youuuuuuuu


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> This is why I love EVGA and encourage people to go with this brand <3


Lol I'm here. Working on the bios now. It will be up tonight.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Lol I'm here. Working on the bios now. It will be up tonight.


weeeee


----------



## Dissolution187

I have a question for everyone on here







What should I do? I cannot decide between the EVGA 780 Classy or the Asus GTX 780.... I am Canadian and the Asus card is like 100 bucks cheaper... but people are saying the performance is almost identical after OCing...... I know this is a bias evga crowd but does anyone have any real benchmarks that pit the two against each other so I can see temps/frames etc?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I have a question for everyone on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I do? I cannot decide between the EVGA 780 Classy or the Asus GTX 780.... I am Canadian and the Asus card is like 100 bucks cheaper... but people are saying the performance is almost identical after OCing...... I know this is a bias evga crowd but does anyone have any real benchmarks that pit the two against each other so I can see temps/frames etc?
> 
> Thanks everyone.


I don't know any classy vs asus card. Yes I am bias to Classy but I will say unless you plan on benching go with which ever one you want there all going to be pretty much same FPS in games. Classy will be better if you want to bench as most the top cards you see are the Classy. Other then that if its just to game I would probably go with a reference card especially since the 780 have the voltage controller cracked and you can put more volts in them like you could with the classy and great oc for gaming at a little less $$$. Just my 2 cents though. I say from experience 3 x 770s to 3 x 780s to 2 x 780 Classys to 2 x 780Ti. I enjoy benching a lot but for gaming I was definetly happy with reference and the voltage controller unlocked on them were just as nice as the classy just not as many power phases and custom pcb.


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I don't know any classy vs asus card. Yes I am bias to Classy but I will say unless you plan on benching go with which ever one you want there all going to be pretty much same FPS in games. Classy will be better if you want to bench as most the top cards you see are the Classy. Other then that if its just to game I would probably go with a reference card especially since the 780 have the voltage controller cracked and you can put more volts in them like you could with the classy and great oc for gaming at a little less $$$. Just my 2 cents though. I say from experience 3 x 770s to 3 x 780s to 2 x 780 Classys to 2 x 780Ti. I enjoy benching a lot but for gaming I was definetly happy with reference and the voltage controller unlocked on them were just as nice as the classy just not as many power phases and custom pcb.


Does all the extra power from the Classy not help with gaming performance though? Or are you saying that I would really not see much of a difference when I game between the Asus GTX 780 and the EVGA Classy? I thought that the more power the card has the better/smoother game play will be...

And to answer your question yes it is mainly for gaming.... I wouldn't mind benching my system to see how it does but overall I just want the best gaming experience I can achieve at 1080p.


----------



## doctakedooty

You may see a little extra but with all the ref model volt mods now people get good numbers with ref models I got 94fps with a ref 780 here on the valley bench so not much shorter then a classy will do. Mem modules used can make a huge difference I think evga classy is still using samsung which overclocks great almost twice of elpidia does not sure what asus has for mem modules. I think ref models now use elpidia mem with evgaand there first batchs were samsung.


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> You may see a little extra but with all the ref model volt mods now people get good numbers with ref models I got 94fps with a ref 780 here on the valley bench so not much shorter then a classy will do. Mem modules used can make a huge difference I think evga classy is still using samsung which overclocks great almost twice of elpidia does not sure what asus has for mem modules. I think ref models now use elpidia mem with evgaand there first batchs were samsung.


I am following you, but I am confused about one thing. You keep referring to the reference cards, but the Asus card is non-reference. Are you suggesting I go with a reference card over a non-reference like the Asus GTX 780 or Classy and get almost the same performance?


----------



## Dissolution187

Also, does anyone know if the Asus model is still using the samsung memory or not? Does the Classy use this as well?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I am following you, but I am confused about one thing. You keep referring to the reference cards, but the Asus card is non-reference. Are you suggesting I go with a reference card over a non-reference like the Asus GTX 780 or Classy and get almost the same performance?


That is pretty close to what I am saying in gaming perspective and I know some people will disagree. Gaming stable between my reference and classy were not that far apart where I saw the classy took off was benching. Now if you want to run your card at high volts 24/7 OC for gaming then go with classy. As far as modest over volts for 24/7 clocks reference is not a bad choice if you can find one for a good deal. Even here on OCN you should be able to pick up a Classy or Reference for a pretty good used price and EVGA if you decide to purchase there brand (I am a EVGA fan so Bias there also) you still get the warranty from buying second hand unlike some other manufactors. Memory modules is what I found to be important on all the 780 models it can make or break the OC. Samsung memory is what you want if you find a reference model with it you got a good card if not then classys as far as I know have Samsung now and you will have a good card there too.


----------



## Dissolution187

Amazing information... How do I know if it has Samsung memory though? Is it lottery? I was thinking about buying my card from amazon in a couple days..... I am in Canada and it seems like the Classy is 100 bucks more..... cheapest place I have found it is on Amazon so far. Are you sure that Classy have Samsung for sure?


----------



## doctakedooty

Classy according to last post from jacob I saw was they were now shipping with samsung modules again so if you buy new you will get samsung. If I missed something I am sure someone out there would have corrected me lol.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Actually right now it is either Samsung or Hynix, which overclock about identical.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Actually right now it is either Samsung or Hynix, which overclock about identical.


Thank you Jacob and yes hynix oc very well also so either way you got a winner it was the elpidia would never clock well


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> For those of you looking for the stock 780 Ti Classified BIOS (LN2 mode) it is attached below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2888K340.zip 197k .zip file


Now if you could get someone in Taiwan to sneak into Vince's lair & get a copy of _his_ bios...


----------



## Dissolution187

Geez I hope Amazon.ca has Samsung or Hynix >.>


----------



## strong island 1

my cards finally shipped and they say delivery by tommorrow.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Now if you could get someone in Taiwan to sneak into Vince's lair & get a copy of _his_ bios...


I just want to play with ln2 I need to watch a live feed some people benching with ln2 so I can know what I am doing since i dont think anyone here in tennessee uses it


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I just want to play with ln2 I need to watch a live feed some people benching with ln2 so I can know what I am doing since i dont think anyone here in tennessee uses it


i thought @szeged was starting to muck around with ln2


----------



## doctakedooty

I hope so I may have to bribe him or ftw420 to live feed one of there sessions to see how its done haha. I have watched lots of videos read pm ftw420 and talked to him about it but I am a visual learner more then reading especially when it comes to something like this.


----------



## skyn3t

vBios is ready







I' going to blow this LN2 vBios away. lol


----------



## doctakedooty

I want to order the ti classy so bad so I can enjoy some benching but sadly I got the flu, sinus infections, and ear infections so out of work and running to high of temps to even try to make it to the pc. Only good thing my wife brings me soup in bed and I stay on ocn responding from my phone. So needless to say someone better have some good ti classy numbers tomorrow so I can live vicariously through them


----------



## Ovrclck

Cards shipped gents. Get ready!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios is ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I' going to blow this LN2 vBios away. lol


do you think you could post it here or are you going to post it in your club.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> do you think you could post it here or are you going to post it in your club.


well unfortunatelly the stock bios has 1.2v and max PT/PL is 350w

but I want to rock this vBios away. how much you guys think I should top it?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> do you think you could post it here or are you going to post it in your club.
> 
> 
> 
> well unfortunatelly the stock bios has 1.2v and max PT/PL is 350w
> 
> but I want to rock this vBios away. how much you guys think I should top it?
Click to expand...

if it's possible the rev 2/3 bios you made for the 780 classy's was perfect. If it's possible to duplicate the pt/pl of those bios's that would be amazing.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> if it's possible the rev 2/3 bios you made for the 780 classy's was perfect. If it's possible to duplicate the pt/pl of those bios's that would be amazing.


I was thinking to add more juice on it and see everyone gets shutdowns lol rev 2/3 was 600w I was thinking in 900w







, since the GPU has gone wild why not vBios get wilderness too?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> if it's possible the rev 2/3 bios you made for the 780 classy's was perfect. If it's possible to duplicate the pt/pl of those bios's that would be amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking to add more juice on it and see everyone gets shutdowns lol rev 2/3 was 600w I was thinking in 900w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , since the GPU has gone wild why not vBios get wilderness too?
Click to expand...

I mean ya, that would be amazing. I am still learning about this whole bios editing thing so I am not sure what is possible. I would love the maximum amount of power that is available. I want to try and push my cards to the limits. This time with these bios's you make I will make sure to keep track of the different bios revisions so people don't get confused.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I mean ya, that would be amazing. I am still learning about this whole bios editing thing so I am not sure what is possible. I would love the maximum amount of power that is available. I want to try and push my cards to the limits. This time with these bios's you make I will make sure to keep track of the different bios revisions so people don't get confused.


You right about confusing thing, but a lot people gets lazy in not to read, this is why they keep messing things up.

I'm finishing the readme file now I will post it here in a few.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I mean ya, that would be amazing. I am still learning about this whole bios editing thing so I am not sure what is possible. I would love the maximum amount of power that is available. I want to try and push my cards to the limits. This time with these bios's you make I will make sure to keep track of the different bios revisions so people don't get confused.
> 
> 
> 
> You right about confusing thing, but a lot poeple gets lazy in not to read this is why they keep messing things up.
> 
> I'm finishing the readme file now I will post it here in a few.
Click to expand...

You let me know how you would like your bios's posted in the OP and I will do it. I would like the bios section to be exculsively Skyn3t bios's. You have done a lot of work for us and I really appreciate it.

Everyone make sure to +rep skyn3t in here. He has really helped us a lot. I know it's not much but it's the least we can do.


----------



## strong island 1

Hey guys forum rules state that I can't hold the freebie in here. I must post it in the freebie section, but I can promote it here and the only requirement is that you are on the owner's list in the OP. If you are not on the owner's list yet then please post your gpuz validation here. The contest will end thursday at 11:59pm. Whoever is on the list at that point will be eligible.

Since some people might not even need the codes please post in the freebie thread if you are interested in the contest and those people as long as they are on the list will be part of the contest. I will use a random number generator based on the number of posts in the freebie thread and that number post will win the 3 games.

Here is the link to the freebie thread. Please come post there if you are interested.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1450153/classified-owners-club-3-game-giveaway


----------



## skyn3t

deleted by skyn3t


----------



## fleetfeather

i don't understand what is meant by
Quote:


> Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 900w


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> i don't understand what is meant by
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 900w
Click to expand...

It's pulling 300 watts at 100 and pushing the slider all the way to 200 yields 900 watts..crazy!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> It's pulling 300 watts at 100 and pushing the slider all the way to 200 yields 900 watts..crazy!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


nup, I'm lost. how does one simply "yield 900 watts" haha?

if someone replies with "you move the slider to 200" it's going to rustle my jimmies


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios update 12/10/2013 *E*VGA 780 Ti Classified.
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
> 
> *E*VGA 780 Ti Classified
> 
> skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios
> Version 80.80.34.00.80
> Base core clock 1006.0 Mhz
> Boost disable
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v Unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 900w
> best
> skyn3t
> GTX 780 Owners Club
> 
> PS: If any of you start to get shutdowns LOL you know who to blame. Ed, yes him @Occamrazor from Titan thread hi is the one to push me to 900W lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Source code for OP: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> vBios update 12/10/2013 [B]E[/B]VGA 780 Ti Classified.
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
> 
> [B]E[/B]VGA 780 Ti Classified
> 
> [LIST]
> [*] skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios
> [*] Version 80.80.34.00.80
> [*] Base core clock 1006.0 Mhz
> [*] Boost disable
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v Unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 900w
> [/LIST]
> 
> best
> skyn3t
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/nvidia-gtx780-owners-club]GTX 780 Owners Club[/URL]
> 
> PS: If any of you start to get shutdowns LOL you know who to blame. Ed, yes him [@]Occamrazor[/@] from Titan thread hi is the one to push me to 900W lol :p
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post will be deleted after added to the OP.


Thanks @skyn3t Plus REP









And just the other day i put on the older Rev3


----------



## xNiNELiVES

What about for the 680 Classifieds? Wheres the thread for those cards?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> nup, I'm lost. how does one simply "yield 900 watts" haha?
> 
> if someone replies with "you move the slider to 200" it's going to rustle my jimmies


Its the way the power slider works, its not simple to just add % to the slider, you have 3 values to change in the bios and each value is connected to another, so only 2 values are "fixed" the minimum and the maximum TDP, so, 300W base and 900W max!

Here is one of my posts about TDP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/14900_100#post_21306517

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Its the way the power slider works, its not simple to just add % to the slider, you have 3 values to change in the bios and each value is connected to another, so only 2 values are "fixed" the minimum and the maximum TDP, so, 300W base and 900W max!
> 
> Here is one of my posts about TDP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/14900_100#post_21306517
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Ahh thank you for that link. I'm not one of those guys who asks questions simply because i can't be bothered reading, so any links you can direct me to in an effort to explain things clearly is appreciated









So, how does the slider factor into the 1.21v limit which currently exists? Or is moving the slider the method of how we actually increase voltage to 1.21v?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNiNELiVES*
> 
> What about for the 680 Classifieds? Wheres the thread for those cards?


you are welcome here. If you post a gpuz validation I can add you to the owner's list. I know we don't have a lot of info in here for the 680 classified's but every classified version is welcome here.


----------



## h2spartan

Anyone know what the latest Nvflash version is? Is it 5.142? Or is there a newer?

Oh and thank you Sky +1 rep!


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Anyone know what the latest Nvflash version is? Is it 5.142? Or is there a newer?
> 
> Oh and thank you Sky +1 rep!


There's a new version(151), but is more unstable, so stick with 142 instead


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios update 12/10/2013 *E*VGA 780 Ti Classified.
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
> 
> *E*VGA 780 Ti Classified
> 
> skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios
> Version 80.80.34.00.80
> Base core clock 1006.0 Mhz
> Boost disable
> 3d voltage adjustable
> 1.212v Unlocked
> Fan Idle 20%
> Fan bumped to 100%
> Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 900w
> best
> skyn3t
> GTX 780 Owners Club
> 
> PS: If any of you start to get shutdowns LOL you know who to blame. Ed, yes him @Occamrazor from Titan thread hi is the one to push me to 900W lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Source code for OP: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> vBios update 12/10/2013 [B]E[/B]VGA 780 Ti Classified.
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
> 
> [B]E[/B]VGA 780 Ti Classified
> [ATTACHMENT=19071]skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios.zip (136k. zip file)[/ATTACHMENT]
> [LIST]
> [*] skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios
> [*] Version 80.80.34.00.80
> [*] Base core clock 1006.0 Mhz
> [*] Boost disable
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v Unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 900w
> [/LIST]
> 
> best
> skyn3t
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/nvidia-gtx780-owners-club]GTX 780 Owners Club[/URL]
> 
> PS: If any of you start to get shutdowns LOL you know who to blame. Ed, yes him [@]Occamrazor[/@] from Titan thread hi is the one to push me to 900W lol :p
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post will be deleted after added to the OP.


Thank you so much. i added it to the OP exactly how you have it here. Please let me know if it's ok or if you need me to add anything. I know I need to clean up the OP with spoilers like you have your club. There has been so much going on with these new cards I haven't had time. I am going to work on it tonight and tommorrow. Thank you so much for all your help. You made this club awesome.

Hey guys I also added to the OP a Kingpin Classified Edition Section. Jacob posted an exclusive photo of the vrm section and a overclock reference guide for the Kingpin Edition. I have added the photos towards the bottom of the OP.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> There's a new version(151), but is more unstable, so stick with 142 instead


Okay thank you! +1


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Ahh thank you for that link. I'm not one of those guys who asks questions simply because i can't be bothered reading, so any links you can direct me to in an effort to explain things clearly is appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how does the slider factor into the 1.21v limit which currently exists? Or is moving the slider the method of how we actually increase voltage to 1.21v?


One thing is voltage slider, other is TDP slider! in my post is very clear what TDP is and the correlation with voltage is in the little formula i made in the end of the post!!








With the Ti Classy youll have your own program to increase voltage! Right, strong island 1?









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> One thing is voltage slider, other is TDP slider! in my post is very clear what TDP is and the correlation with voltage is in the little formula i made in the end of the post!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Ti Classy youll have your own program to increase voltage! Right, strong island 1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


God, I hope that program allows up to 1.5v....not that I will ever go that high but it would still be nice to know it is available! Maybe one day I'll feel compelled to cook some bacon on my card....


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> God, I hope that program allows up to 1.5v....*not that I will ever go that high* but it would still be nice to know it is available! Maybe one day I'll feel compelled to cook some bacon on my card....


Of course you are!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Ahh thank you for that link. I'm not one of those guys who asks questions simply because i can't be bothered reading, so any links you can direct me to in an effort to explain things clearly is appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how does the slider factor into the 1.21v limit which currently exists? Or is moving the slider the method of how we actually increase voltage to 1.21v?
> 
> 
> 
> One thing is voltage slider, other is TDP slider! in my post is very clear what TDP is and the correlation with voltage is in the little formula i made in the end of the post!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Ti Classy youll have your own program to increase voltage! Right, strong island 1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
Click to expand...

yes I finally got the program. it's the classified software overvoltage tool 2.0. FTW12345 in the kingpincoolingforums sent it to me. I haven't been able to test it yet and I don't think anyone has so I haven't added it to the OP or posted it yet.

It is supposed to allow 1.35v on the 780 classy and 1.5v on the 780 ti classy.

I sold my 780 classy's already so I can't test it. My 780 ti classy will be here in the morning so we can start testing it.

Does anyone with a 780 classy want to give it a try to at least see if it works. It will only allow 1.35v but at least we can get confirmation it works.

Here is the new overvoltage tool 2.0. 780 Classy owner's please let me know if it works. I will test it on my TI in the morning and if it works add it to the OP.

ClassyVoltageTuner2.0.zip 201k .zip file


*DISCLAIMER WARNING - PLEASE USE AT YOUR OWN RISK. EVGA OR ME IS NOT RESPONSIBLE IF THIS PROGRAM DAMAGES YOUR CARD. I HAVE NOT TESTED IT AND I DON'T KNOW IF IT WORKS.*


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Of course you are!










. Dayum! What were your temps like? That would scare me even under water!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes I finally got the program. it's the classified software overvoltage tool 2.0. FTW12345 in the kingpincoolingforums sent it to me. I haven't been able to test it yet and I don't think anyone has so I haven't added it to the OP or posted it yet.
> 
> It is supposed to allow 1.35v on the 780 classy and 1.5v on the 780 ti classy.
> 
> I sold my 780 classy's already so I can't test it. My 780 ti classy will be here in the morning so we can start testing it.
> 
> Does anyone with a 780 classy want to give it a try to at least see if it works. It will only allow 1.35v but at least we can get confirmation it works.
> 
> Here is the new overvoltage tool 2.0. 780 Classy owner's please let me know if it works. I will test it on my TI in the morning and if it works add it to the OP.
> 
> ClassyVoltageTuner2.0.zip 201k .zip file
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER WARNING - PLEASE USE AT YOUR OWN RISK. EVGA OR ME IS NOT RESPONSIBLE IF THIS PROGRAM DAMAGES YOUR CARD. I HAVE NOT TESTED IT AND I DON'T KNOW IF IT WORKS.*


Cool! I will be looking forward for your results tomorrow!


----------



## jameyscott

Already tested.the new overvolt took
1.35 on the 780 classy. Any reason why 1.5 isn't available for the 780 classy with the new tool? I assume it is a hardware limit? I realize the clays can go up to 1.5 with the evbot. I just don't see why this can't be done with the tool.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Already tested.the new overvolt took
> 1.35 on the 780 classy. Any reason why 1.5 isn't available for the 780 classy with the new tool? I assume it is a hardware limit? I realize the clays can go up to 1.5 with the evbot. I just don't see why this can't be done with the tool.


Thanks a lot for testing. Now we at least know it works. We just need to now test it on the 780 ti classy.

I am not sure exactly why it doesn't allow 1.5v for the 780 classy. I am not experienced enough to know why.

Thanks again for letting us know it works. Once we get confirmation on the TI Classy I will add it to the OP.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks a lot for testing. Now we at least know it works. We just need to now test it on the 780 ti classy.
> 
> I am not sure exactly why it doesn't allow 1.5v for the 780 classy. I am not experienced enough to know why.
> 
> Thanks again for letting us know it works. Once we get confirmation on the TI Classy I will add it to the OP.


Man, I hope the voltage tool will work with Sky's bios.


----------



## vlps5122

that feel when i wont have my 780 ti classy till next week =/


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks a lot for testing. Now we at least know it works. We just need to now test it on the 780 ti classy.
> 
> I am not sure exactly why it doesn't allow 1.5v for the 780 classy. I am not experienced enough to know why.
> 
> Thanks again for letting us know it works. Once we get confirmation on the TI Classy I will add it to the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I hope the voltage tool will work with Sky's bios.
Click to expand...

ya there is no reason why it shouldn't. The bios's he made for the 780 Classy worked great with that overvoltage tool so I am hoping for the same results. We will know tommorrow.

But just remember the old overvoltage tool doesn't work with the ti classy's so make sure you use this new tool. it will be added to the OP once I see it works.


----------



## szeged

edited by request.


----------



## Maximus Knight

is this enough to be added to the club..?


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Of course you are!


OccamRazor, do you think you or skyn3t would be able to prepare bios for 780 Classy which allows fan on 20% on idle?

please please ...







?

I am on bios 80.80.31.00... something. I can send it to you if needed (I believe I am on b1 chip, even gpu-z seems it cannot detect it )

thanks in advance, also for all your great work!


----------



## Maximus Knight

hey peeps, i just realized i did not remove the warranty sticker on the card b4 i installed the backplate. i'm very afraid it melted under heat and would my warranty be void..ik it sounds like a silly thing but..


----------



## skyn3t

Who's got the Ti classy already? Pm me


----------



## montyman03

Just got my Classifieds in(sorry not Ti). Both have Hynix memory and both are the B1 revision chips. Too bad I have to wait on my 900D RMA before I can fire them up..


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> is this enough to be added to the club..?


if you could please hit the validation button and post the link so I can add it to the form and then you can post in the freebie thread I made.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Who's got the Ti classy already? Pm me


Mine says on truck for delivery so hopefully very soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *montyman03*
> 
> Just got my Classifieds in(sorry not Ti). Both have Hynix memory and both are the B1 revision chips. Too bad I have to wait on my 900D RMA before I can fire them up..


Don't be sorry, the 780 classified is an amazing card and still beats out a lot of reference ti's with it's overvoltage ability. They are the most fun I ever had playing with gpu's so you have a lot of fun in store. Once you fire them up come post your validation link.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> hey peeps, i just realized i did not remove the warranty sticker on the card b4 i installed the backplate. i'm very afraid it melted under heat and would my warranty be void..ik it sounds like a silly thing but..


No worries. The sticker is not going to melt!


----------



## OccamRazor

*RTSS 6.0 Beta3* is out:

http://archive.sunet.se/pub/games/PC/guru3d/rtss/RTSSSetup600Beta3-Guru3D.rar

*- Fixed framerate calculation for Direct3D9 applications using multiple swap chains (e.g. Outlast)
- Added On-Screen Display support for Direct3D11 applications using mixed Direct3D10/Direct3D11 rendering (e.g. Call of Duty :
Ghosts with NVIDIA APEX libraries)*

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## szeged

tracking on my 780ti is saying

Anaheim, CA, United States 12/11/2013 12:37 A.M. The package is delayed at the origin hub. / Forwarded to the facility in the destination city.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> tracking on my 780ti is saying
> 
> Anaheim, CA, United States 12/11/2013 12:37 A.M. The package is delayed at the origin hub. / Forwarded to the facility in the destination city.


I wonder if the storm had anything to do with it.


----------



## szeged

im going to go insane if it doesnt arrive today.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Just saying hi, dropping in my validation, and a picture of my new baby










TPU Validation Link


Spoiler: Installed :D


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ill stream it so everyone can see me fail miserably the first few times


Well the way I see it if you fail miserably while streaming you didn't actually fail because hopefully someone new too like myself would learn from the mistake or mistakes and so will you so that to me is still a success in my books! So to me Szeged your a wimner in my books! By the way first two weeks of July were coming to Florida to visit family close to you we should try and grab lunch or something whileI am there.


----------



## Dissolution187

Can you tell if the memory is samsung without removing the cooler?


----------



## szeged




----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Can you tell if the memory is samsung without removing the cooler?


Yes nvidia inspector can tell you download it open gpu z then hover over memeory and it should tell youwithout removing the heatsink. Sorry for errors blame it on my S3


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Can you tell if the memory is samsung without removing the cooler?


Nvidia Inspector. http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/nvidia_inspector_download.html

Once installed, you can hover your mouse cursor over the memory type and it will tell you there.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*


Nice I can't wait to see you guys benching these I wish I could get mine today but still sick and running a temp. Maybe this weekend I can play around some. Get me some good benchs szeged with your 2 think my best valley was 146.6fps with reference I am ordering me 2 classys now 2 more in jan got my 1440p monitor will be here tomorrow but won't be able to enjoy it either it looks like with as sick as I am


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yes nvidia inspector can tell you download it open gpu z then hover over memeory and it should tell youwithout removing the heatsink. Sorry for errors blame it on my S3


i did that but it's telling me wot memory does..no brand..=/


----------



## Dissolution187

A question for you fine owners of EVGA's hardware..... Strictly from a gaming perspective..... will I really notice a huge difference going with a 780 Classy over an Asus 780 after overclocking? I know that you guys own the Classy, but I just want honest views on the situation. I still can't decide what to order on Friday lol.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> i did that but it's telling me wot memory does..no brand..=/


sorry it took so long for me to respond but I am using latest version of NVidia Inspector found here http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/nvidia_inspector_download,1.html open it up and hover over the GDDR5 and it should tell you what memory modules you have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> A question for you fine owners of EVGA's hardware..... Strictly from a gaming perspective..... will I really notice a huge difference going with a 780 Classy over an Asus 780 after overclocking? I know that you guys own the Classy, but I just want honest views on the situation. I still can't decide what to order on Friday lol.


Still going to say +1 for Classy not only is the card great but EVGA has some of the best customer service I have dealt with and the easiest to RMA with quick returns. Asus I have had to RMA a motherboard and it took forever and I have heard plenty of horror stories about there RMA's. Corsair was another great company I have dealt with in RMA's and Intel was OK. I look at not only the cards performance but also in case something was to be wrong how long would I be without a card etc. Sadly since your in Canada you can not purchase there EAR its only available for the 48 U.S. States. I did regular RMA with them before sent it off Monday had it back Friday thanks to our great EVGA rep @EVGA-JacobF. Hope this helps out some.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> A question for you fine owners of EVGA's hardware..... Strictly from a gaming perspective..... will I really notice a huge difference going with a 780 Classy over an Asus 780 after overclocking? I know that you guys own the Classy, but I just want honest views on the situation. I still can't decide what to order on Friday lol.


I did a massive amount of research on this before building my first rig, the graphics card was the hardest choice. In the end I went with the Classified. Would I recommend it? Yes, but it's kinda complicated!

For benching, and if you are okay with flashing a new bios and raising voltage, the Classy is peerless. It's a brilliant piece of engineering and in those situations the Asus can't hold a candle to it. For gaming it's not quite so straightforward.

I collected a load of review data, and the Classified ended up with an average OC of around 1300MHz and 7000 on the memory. The DCII OC averaged 1220MHz and 6700. In terms of game benchmarks, though, it took high fps to make a significant difference. For example, one review had the Classy hit around 120fps in BF3 while the Asus hit 110.

From my own testing, I'd say that's about right. There is a small difference in the Classified's favour, maybe 5-10%. But take into account every card is different. Mine OC to around 1240Mhz, so up against a good DCII OC it might be very close. That said, the Classified has superior cooling due to the awesomeness of the ACX cooler and the larger surface area.

Overall, I'd say for gaming your experience will be very similar with either card. If the Asus is significantly cheaper it might be a better option. BUT for benching, or if you want to assurance you have the best, the Classified is king. You may also be surprised at how much fun you can have pushing your card, and for that the Classified is definitely ahead of the Asus. Also factor in EVGA's customer service, step-up program and warranty extension service. That was a big influence on my purchasing decision. At the end of the day any 780 is magic for gaming, the custom-cooled ones ever more so, but I feel the Classified is the best of the lot.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yes nvidia inspector can tell you download it open gpu z then hover over memeory and it should tell youwithout removing the heatsink. Sorry for errors blame it on my S3
> 
> 
> 
> i did that but it's telling me wot memory does..no brand..=/
Click to expand...

Sounds like you are looking at GPUZ instead of Nvidia Inspector?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> A question for you fine owners of EVGA's hardware..... Strictly from a gaming perspective..... will I really notice a huge difference going with a 780 Classy over an Asus 780 after overclocking? I know that you guys own the Classy, but I just want honest views on the situation. I still can't decide what to order on Friday lol.


Very simple. If you enjoy benching as much as gaming, get a Classy. If you just want a great gaming card, then I say go with the cheapest 780 you can find. The Classy is great for pushing for that extra performance, but the extra voltage tweaking that you get with the Classy is not something you may want to deal with every time firing up a game. For instance, your max overclock with a Classy using ONLY Precision or Afterburner will probably not be any better than any other 780.


----------



## strong island 1

780 ti classy's are here. Only one came though. I guess since I placed 2 separate orders they got separated. Hopefully it's not lost. Time to bench.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> 780 ti classy's are here. Only one came though. I guess since I placed 2 separate orders they got separated. Hopefully it's not lost. Time to bench.


ill add my pic/validation when i get home lol, only one came for me also btw.


----------



## strong island 1

man my camera is so terrible. I am going to borrow my sisters to do a proper unboxing.


----------



## skyn3t

Just turn off the flash and hold still. Open windows to get some natural light but to not aim the camera toward the light it will hash the picture.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Just turn off the flash and hold still. Open windows to get some natural light but to not aim the camera toward the light it will hash the picture.


ya the camera is also a really crappy one. Everytime I go to buy a camera, I spend it on my pc instead.


----------



## strong island 1

I am so mad, I just called UPS and my second card was on the truck that just came. The guy was too lazy to look around the truck. Now I have to wait for him to come back. I'm just glad I at least got one, but I took some time off work to wait for the package and now I have to wait longer.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qazzaq2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> if you could please post the link for the gpuz validation. I can't open the image or read it. Sorry, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my link http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7cxr6/
> 
> I'm using the stock cooler.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietGamer*
> 
> I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/27qz3/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Is this okay for validation purposes?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zvh6a/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*
> 
> Just saying hi, dropping in my validation, and a picture of my new baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TPU Validation Link
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Installed :D


Ok List updated. Guys remember to post in the freebie thread if you want to be part of the 3 game giveaway. Only people who are on the owner's list and also post in the freebie thread will be eligible. it will end tommorrow at 11:59PM.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1450153/freebie-classified-owners-club-3-game-giveaway


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya the camera is also a really crappy one. Everytime I go to buy a camera, I spend it on my pc instead.


Haha... I completely understand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I am so mad, I just called UPS and my second card was on the truck that just came. The guy was too lazy to look around the truck. Now I have to wait for him to come back. I'm just glad I at least got one, but I took some time off work to wait for the package and now I have to wait longer.


Sounds about right for UPS.


----------



## jameyscott

Finally posting my validation. Both cards are on EK blocks.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fnzb5/


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Man that Ti Classified has me reaching for my wallet again. Must resist!

Awaiting the bench results with trepidation - can't wait to see what this monster card can do but definitely don't need any more persuasion to buy a pair!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I am so mad, I just called UPS and my second card was on the truck that just came. The guy was too lazy to look around the truck. Now I have to wait for him to come back. I'm just glad I at least got one, but I took some time off work to wait for the package and now I have to wait longer.


Well, I guess it is a learning experience. Now you know next time to ask the UPS dude (If you see him) you're expecting another package and he may have it for you.









Bah, I have to wait until Monday of next week for mine. Why, for the love of God, did I choose UPS ground?


----------



## fatlardo

Is it safe to say the 780 Ti Classy should OC and perform about 40-50% better than a normal 780 Classy?


----------



## fatlardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya the camera is also a really crappy one. Everytime I go to buy a camera, I spend it on my pc instead.


LOL!!!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Is it safe to say the 780 Ti Classy should OC and perform about 40-50% better than a normal 780 Classy?


Clock for clock I think the 780ti is 20% faster than the 780. No way is the Classified Ti ever going to be 40-50% faster than a regular Classified.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Clock for clock I think the 780ti is 20% faster than the 780. No way is the Classified Ti ever going to be 40-50% faster than a regular Classified.


Depending on the circumstances it could. If he's suggesting stock 780 classy clocks versus classy ti overclocked close to its limits and utilizing upwards of 1.5v, I think it is very possible.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Is it safe to say the 780 Ti Classy should OC and perform about 40-50% better than a normal 780 Classy?


I'm not sure but I'd say an extra 50% is a little optimistic. The difference between the stock 780 and Classy with an average OC is around 20% IIRC. So imagine the difference between a stock Ti and a Ti Classified with OC will be around the same. I'm not sure how the Ti compares to the 780 at stock clocks, but did find this interesting test session conducted by www.overclockers.co.uk:



You can see that a (highly OC'd) 780 Classified beats the Ti. I believe this has been corroberated by users here too, where great Classy OCs have enabled it to nudge ahead of the Ti. However, once the Ti is OC'd it passes the Classy without any trouble. I would think the Classified would be able to add another 10% to that score at least, with more in cases of excellent chips. So I'm shooting for something like a 20-25% difference in favour of the Ti Classy compared to the 780 Classy. Or something like 40-45% faster than a stock, reference 780.

That said, I'm totally new to this and am probably way off. But if the Ti Classified was 50% faster it would be pulling scores around the 16,000 mark in Fire Strike, which is about where a pair of OC'd 780 Classifieds play at in SLI. Seems like too much of a jump compared to the reference model...but who knows!


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Depending on the circumstances it could. If he's suggesting stock 780 classy clocks versus classy ti overclocked close to its limits and utilizing upwards of 1.5v, I think it is very possible.


What about for actual gaming?


----------



## lilchronic

got my classified water block, but no 780TI classy....... haven't even ordered it yet


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I'm not sure but I'd say an extra 50% is a little optimistic. The difference between the stock 780 and Classy with an average OC is around 20% IIRC. So imagine the difference between a stock Ti and a Ti Classified with OC will be around the same. I'm not sure how the Ti compares to the 780 at stock clocks, but did find this interesting test session conducted by www.overclockers.co.uk:
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that a (highly OC'd) 780 Classified beats the Ti. I believe this has been corroberated by users here too, where great Classy OCs have enabled it to nudge ahead of the Ti. However, once the Ti is OC'd it passes the Classy without any trouble. I would think the Classified would be able to add another 10% to that score at least, with more in cases of excellent chips. So I'm shooting for something like a 20-25% difference in favour of the Ti Classy compared to the 780 Classy. Or something like 40-45% faster than a stock, reference 780.
> 
> That said, I'm totally new to this and am probably way off. But if the Ti Classified was 50% faster it would be pulling scores around the 16,000 mark in Fire Strike, which is about where a pair of OC'd 780 Classifieds play at in SLI. Seems like too much of a jump compared to the reference model...but who knows!


Seems logical.

I think 16,000 firestrike graphics score should be attainable with the classy ti considering titans and reference ti's are getting over 14k. I think it is very possible.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Depending on the circumstances it could. If he's suggesting stock 780 classy clocks versus classy ti overclocked close to its limits and utilizing upwards of 1.5v, I think it is very possible.


Now that wouldn't be really fair now would it? A stock clocked Classy versus an extremely overclocked Classy TI. Well yeah, then you "could" possible see 40-50%.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> What about for actual gaming?


Again, clock for clock the Ti has 20% better performance. Unless on average the Classy Ti overclocks 20-30% better than the Classy, you will not see 40-50%.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> What about for actual gaming?


I wouldn't be looking at a classy edition for gaming. If that is the primary concern just go with a reference. You'll obviously get a few fps more with an overclocked classy ti versus reference but it wont be noticeable in gameplay and certainly not enough to justify buying one over a regular model.

Classy/kingpin classy's target audience is benchmarking enthusiasts.


----------



## fatlardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes I finally got the program. it's the classified software overvoltage tool 2.0. FTW12345 in the kingpincoolingforums sent it to me. I haven't been able to test it yet and I don't think anyone has so I haven't added it to the OP or posted it yet.
> 
> It is supposed to allow 1.35v on the 780 classy and 1.5v on the 780 ti classy.
> 
> I sold my 780 classy's already so I can't test it. My 780 ti classy will be here in the morning so we can start testing it.
> 
> Does anyone with a 780 classy want to give it a try to at least see if it works. It will only allow 1.35v but at least we can get confirmation it works.
> 
> Here is the new overvoltage tool 2.0. 780 Classy owner's please let me know if it works. I will test it on my TI in the morning and if it works add it to the OP.
> 
> ClassyVoltageTuner2.0.zip 201k .zip file
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER WARNING - PLEASE USE AT YOUR OWN RISK. EVGA OR ME IS NOT RESPONSIBLE IF THIS PROGRAM DAMAGES YOUR CARD. I HAVE NOT TESTED IT AND I DON'T KNOW IF IT WORKS.*


I'll try it tonight too. When using it, if I wanted to go back to stock volts, will a restart or shutdown put it back to default?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I am so mad, I just called UPS and my second card was on the truck that just came. The guy was too lazy to look around the truck. Now I have to wait for him to come back. I'm just glad I at least got one, but I took some time off work to wait for the package and now I have to wait longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess it is a learning experience. Now you know next time to ask the UPS dude (If you see him) you're expecting another package and he may have it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, I have to wait until Monday of next week for mine. Why, for the love of God, did I choose UPS ground?
Click to expand...

Well that's why I am mad because I met him out side and told him I was expecting 3 packages. My ek waterblock and 2 separate classy ti's He looked at his hand help computer thingy and said

"ya I do show you should have 3 but I only see 2 right now. He wouldn't look thru the packages for me and said "I will drop it off later if I find it". I figured it was on a separate truck. I called UPS right away and they can see it was on the same truck, so the guy was just lazy and got me really mad. He even said "it shouldn't be lost" That's exactly what you want to hear when taking off of work to wait for a $800 card. Hopefully he will be back in a little while with it. I always liked him but now I really don't like him. I paid $80 in shipping total. Oh well I should just be grateful that one came for now.


----------



## fatlardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Now that wouldn't be really fair now would it? A stock clocked Classy versus an extremely overclocked Classy TI. Well yeah, then you "could" possible see 40-50%.
> Again, clock for clock the Ti has 20% better performance. Unless on average the Classy Ti overclocks 20-30% better than the Classy, you will not see 40-50%.


I think I'm just trying to see if I have an excuse.... I mean if its worth it to upgrade.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Now that wouldn't be really fair now would it? A stock clocked Classy versus an extremely overclocked Classy TI. Well yeah, then you "could" possible see 40-50%.


Stupidly enough, review sites will often use comparisons like that.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Well that's why I am mad because I met him out side and told him I was expecting 3 packages. My ek waterblock and 2 separate classy ti's He looked at his hand help computer thingy and said
> 
> "ya I do show you should have 3 but I only see 2 right now. He wouldn't look thru the packages for me and said "I will drop it off later if I find it". I figured it was on a separate truck. I called UPS right away and they can see it was on the same truck, so the guy was just lazy and got me really mad. He even said "it shouldn't be lost" That's exactly what you want to hear when taking off of work to wait for a $800 card. Hopefully he will be back in a little while with it. I always liked him but now I really don't like him. I paid $80 in shipping total. Oh well I should just be grateful that one came for now.


Wow...what a lazy pile.

I've never had an experience with a lost package but I'm sure EVGA will be more than helpful if UPS isn't. I've never had an issue with EVGA. It's just that the waiting on refunds/replacements after the long RMA process sucks. I hope it gets resolved today for you though as in getting his lazy arse back to your house with your classy!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> I think I'm just trying to see if I have an excuse.... I mean if its worth it to upgrade.


Yeah, I was looking for one too!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Stupidly enough, review sites will often use comparisons like that.


Very true.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Well that's why I am mad because I met him out side and told him I was expecting 3 packages. My ek waterblock and 2 separate classy ti's He looked at his hand help computer thingy and said
> 
> "ya I do show you should have 3 but I only see 2 right now. He wouldn't look thru the packages for me and said "I will drop it off later if I find it". I figured it was on a separate truck. I called UPS right away and they can see it was on the same truck, so the guy was just lazy and got me really mad. He even said "it shouldn't be lost" That's exactly what you want to hear when taking off of work to wait for a $800 card. Hopefully he will be back in a little while with it. I always liked him but now I really don't like him. I paid $80 in shipping total. Oh well I should just be grateful that one came for now.


I know its easy to be mad at him but honestly we all forget this is UPS, FedEx, and USPS most hectic time all the gifts being ordered for Christmas drivers working super long shifts. I only say that because yes I get mad at stuff over that to but sometimes you have to put yourself in his shoes. May just be wore out mentally from all the work he is having to put in etc it happens I do it at my work sometimes. I am sure that truck is packed wall to wall and to the ceiling with stuff it would take him a while to dig for it if it were at the bottom against the wall and then put everything back.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I know its easy to be mad at him but honestly we all forget this is UPS, FedEx, and USPS most hectic time all the gifts being ordered for Christmas drivers working super long shifts. I only say that because yes I get mad at stuff over that to but sometimes you have to put yourself in his shoes. May just be wore out mentally from all the work he is having to put in etc it happens I do it at my work sometimes. I am sure that truck is packed wall to wall and to the ceiling with stuff it would take him a while to dig for it if it were at the bottom against the wall and then put everything back.


We're talking about strong island's classy! He needs to get in there and start digging, dammit!









Kidding aside, you're spot on! It is a busy time for sure.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Well that's why I am mad because I met him out side and told him I was expecting 3 packages. My ek waterblock and 2 separate classy ti's He looked at his hand help computer thingy and said
> 
> "ya I do show you should have 3 but I only see 2 right now. He wouldn't look thru the packages for me and said "I will drop it off later if I find it". I figured it was on a separate truck. I called UPS right away and they can see it was on the same truck, so the guy was just lazy and got me really mad. He even said "it shouldn't be lost" That's exactly what you want to hear when taking off of work to wait for a $800 card. Hopefully he will be back in a little while with it. I always liked him but now I really don't like him. I paid $80 in shipping total. Oh well I should just be grateful that one came for now.
> 
> 
> 
> I know its easy to be mad at him but honestly we all forget this is UPS, FedEx, and USPS most hectic time all the gifts being ordered for Christmas drivers working super long shifts. I only say that because yes I get mad at stuff over that to but sometimes you have to put yourself in his shoes. May just be wore out mentally from all the work he is having to put in etc it happens I do it at my work sometimes. I am sure that truck is packed wall to wall and to the ceiling with stuff it would take him a while to dig for it if it were at the bottom against the wall and then put everything back.
Click to expand...

Ya I totally here ya. I'm not really mad. The guy has always been really nice to me. As long as it isn't lost I really don't care that much. I just thought he could poke around the truck a bit. he even had a passenger helping him.

But in the grand scheme of life it really is not a big deal and not something to get worked up about, there are people who have much bigger problems to worry about than there gpu's and I feel dumb even complaining. I should be grateful for what I have.

(Now where is my damn gpu before I kill someone) HAHA.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya I totally here ya. I'm not really mad. The guy has always been really nice to me. As long as it isn't lost I really don't care that much. I just thought he could poke around the truck a bit. he even had a passenger helping him.
> 
> But in the grand scheme of life it really is not a big deal and not something to get worked up about, there are people who have much bigger problems to worry about than there gpu's and I feel dumb even complaining. I should be grateful for what I have.
> 
> (Now where is my damn gpu before I kill someone) HAHA.


Trust me I want you to get the GPU to sucks being stuck in bed sick and not being able to order mine but Friday I will order mine hopefully Amazon has them in stock so I can get Saturday delivery. Not a big deal though I am just itching to bench but on a greater note I have manage to get out of bed and to my pc screen now I am just working on finding some good overclocks on my 4930K and finding a test bench so I can play with some LN2 when I get my next bonus. Also my Korean 1440p monitor will be here tomorrow and my doctors note says I can't go back to work till Friday night and although I wish I could go back tonight because diapers, formula, and this hobby eat a lot of money, Nissan is very strict about not letting you return back until you are clear and even then you have to go through the doctors in the plant to be released since we work so closely to each other.


----------



## QuietGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I wouldn't be looking at a classy edition for gaming. If that is the primary concern just go with a reference. You'll obviously get a few fps more with an overclocked classy ti versus reference but it wont be noticeable in gameplay and certainly not enough to justify buying one over a regular model.
> 
> Classy/kingpin classy's target audience is benchmarking enthusiasts.


And Folders who like the overbuilt nature of the card for longevity.









I had a reference Ti for the last folding war and guess what, the fan stopped working. But wow, was that thing putting out some PPD.

I have a reference 780 and it puts out 158K PPD and the Ti was 208k PPD a 20 to 25% difference. Both @1100hz.

I cant wait to get a Ti Classy.









Benchmarking= Drag Racing

Folding= 24 LeMans

Between us we will see how well these cards are built.


----------



## HighTemplar

How exactly are you guys getting your cards today? I ordered all 3 of mine at the exact same time and bought the fastest shipping they had available which was 2nd Day Air via UPS... so what gives?

Anyway I'll post the GPU-z output for all 4 of my Classy's when I get the 3 Ti Classifieds.

I'll also be slapping a waterblock on the 3 Classifieds. Not sure what I'm going to do with my Classy 780 or my 2 780 Ti reference yet...


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> How exactly are you guys getting your cards today? I ordered all 3 of mine at the exact same time and bought the fastest shipping they had available which was 2nd Day Air via UPS... so what gives?
> 
> Anyway I'll post the GPU-z output for all 4 of my Classy's when I get the 3 Ti Classifieds.
> 
> I'll also be slapping a waterblock on the 3 Classifieds. Not sure what I'm going to do with my Classy 780 or my 2 780 Ti reference yet...


Holy cow you have some awesome cards. Two reference Ti models, three (!) Ti Classifieds and a Classy 780?! Can't wait to see what you get up to with three Ti Classifieds underwater. I'm guessing you're going to be going record hunting?!


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Holy cow you have some awesome cards. Two reference Ti models, three (!) Ti Classifieds and a Classy 780?! Can't wait to see what you get up to with three Ti Classifieds underwater. I'm guessing you're going to be going record hunting?!


Yeah, I plan on trying to as best I can. However I'm in a little dilemma regarding whether or not to waterblock one of my reference cards to do some 4 Way SLI runs, or just to run it as is until I get a 4th Classy (if I do).

3 Way SLI is the sweet spot for 1440p, and I plan on picking up one of the new $1500 4K monitors from Dell (the 24" one), so I'll have to see what happens. I may end up going with the 6GB Kingpins, just for the extra VRAM later on.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Yeah, I plan on trying to as best I can. However I'm in a little dilemma regarding whether or not to waterblock one of my reference cards to do some 4 Way SLI runs, or just to run it as is until I get a 4th Classy (if I do).
> 
> 3 Way SLI is the sweet spot for 1440p, and I plan on picking up one of the new $1500 4K monitors from Dell (the 24" one), so I'll have to see what happens. I may end up going with the 6GB Kingpins, just for the extra VRAM later on.


I thought it was confirmed Kingpins will still feature 3gb vram? Anyone?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I thought it was confirmed Kingpins will still feature 3gb vram? Anyone?


yeah only 3gb


----------



## HighTemplar

Eh, lame about the non-6GB Kingpin.. that sucks. I'll bet that wasn't EVGA's choice but rather pushed by Nvidia to leave a spot for the Titan on the market.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Yeah, I plan on trying to as best I can. However I'm in a little dilemma regarding whether or not to waterblock one of my reference cards to do some 4 Way SLI runs, or just to run it as is until I get a 4th Classy (if I do).
> 
> 3 Way SLI is the sweet spot for 1440p, and I plan on picking up one of the new $1500 4K monitors from Dell (the 24" one), so I'll have to see what happens. I may end up going with the 6GB Kingpins, just for the extra VRAM later on.


Amazing stuff, will be watching the developments on your rig with interest!

I just finished my first ever Fire Strike Extreme benchmark, and I'm really pleased with the results. Ran completely stable with no artifacts etc at 1280MHz and ~6800 on memory. I know these clocks aren't stable in-game (at least they weren't in Tomb Raider's benchmark) but it's oddly pleasing regardless!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1286953

I can see myself getting a bit hooked on this OC/benchmarking stuff.

Just realised I didn't have LightBoost running during this bench but instead had the monitor at 144Hz. Anyone know if that impacts performance one way or the other? My other benches were at 120Hz with LightBoost enabled...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Eh, lame about the non-6GB Kingpin.. that sucks. I'll bet that wasn't EVGA's choice but rather pushed by Nvidia to leave a spot for the Titan on the market.


In HWbot overclocking land they don't have any surround benchmarks and about the highest benching rez is 1920 x 1080 - so there's no good reason to put 6GB on a benching card... AFAIK


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Eh, lame about the non-6GB Kingpin.. that sucks. I'll bet that wasn't EVGA's choice but rather pushed by Nvidia to leave a spot for the Titan on the market.


Well no matter what there will always be a spot for titans since it has compute power but kingpin edition is suppose to be overclocking for ln2 and 6gb of vram would lower the oc ability


----------



## strong island 1

Here is a little better unboxing. Still not great but I tried. I can see hynix memory.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Amazing stuff, will be watching the developments on your rig with interest!
> I just finished my first ever Fire Strike Extreme benchmark, and I'm really pleased with the results. Ran completely stable with no artifacts etc at 1280MHz and ~6800 on memory. I know these clocks aren't stable in-game (at least they weren't in Tomb Raider's benchmark) but it's oddly pleasing regardless!
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1286953
> I can see myself getting a bit hooked on this OC/benchmarking stuff.
> Just realised I didn't have LightBoost running during this bench but instead had the monitor at 144Hz. Anyone know if that impacts performance one way or the other? My other benches were at 120Hz with LightBoost enabled...


post your score here


----------



## HighTemplar

Sucks that I don't need the EVBot that I paid $100 for on Ebay.. lol.

Oh well. I'm sure I'll be able to get that $$ back once they become rarer.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Sucks that I don't need the EVBot that I paid $100 for on Ebay.. lol.
> 
> Oh well. I'm sure I'll be able to get that $$ back once they become rarer.


very useful for actual mV reading. much better than software vddc.


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Sucks that I don't need the EVBot that I paid $100 for on Ebay.. lol.
> 
> Oh well. I'm sure I'll be able to get that $$ back once they become rarer.


Hoping they bring it back... websites still list it for 50 bucks or so. I had one on backorder for $52 bucks shipped a couple weeks ago. Called the company, and they had no clue it was in a sense "discontinued".....anyway with that said I wouldnt pay anything above $60 for it.


----------



## superx51

Would u run 3dmark 11 performance? Thanks


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Sucks that I don't need the EVBot that I paid $100 for on Ebay.. lol.
> 
> Oh well. I'm sure I'll be able to get that $$ back once they become rarer.


I really like the 4 profiles you can set for each gpu. It makes it so much easier to apply all 4 voltage settings with one click and it also doesn't get interrupted or reset while restarting your machine, only shutdowns. It also does have the ocp extreme setting. It's pretty cool for the $50 i paid for it.

Should I have spoilered all those photos?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> No worries. The sticker is not going to melt!


Thank god, because the thermal.pads seen to have melted abit..they stick out of my backplate ever so slightly


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I really like the 4 profiles you can set for each gpu. It makes it so much easier to apply all 4 voltage settings with one click and it also doesn't get interrupted or reset while restarting your machine, only shutdowns. It also does have the ocp extreme setting. It's pretty cool for the $50 i paid for it.
> 
> Should I have spoilered all those photos?


Stop posting, slap those cards under water and give me some 1.4v benching !


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I really like the 4 profiles you can set for each gpu. It makes it so much easier to apply all 4 voltage settings with one click and it also doesn't get interrupted or reset while restarting your machine, only shutdowns. It also does have the ocp extreme setting. It's pretty cool for the $50 i paid for it.
> 
> Should I have spoilered all those photos?
> 
> 
> 
> Stop posting, slap those cards under water and give me some 1.4v benching !
Click to expand...

ya I'm putting on the block now.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I really lit will ke the 4 profiles you can set for each gpu. It makes it so much easier to apply all 4 voltage settings with one click and it also doesn't get interrupted or reset while restarting your machine, only shutdowns. It also does have the ocp extreme setting. It's pretty cool for the $50 i paid for it.
> 
> Should I have spoilered all those photos?


Long can you do me a favor, can you measure the width of that waterblock plz? I just want to make sure It will fit in a matx case I plan on using. I know the length of the card will not be a problem, just not sure about the width with the waterblock installed.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Thank god, because the thermal.pads seen to have melted abit..they stick out of my backplate ever so slightly


Why do you have thermal pads on your backplate?


----------



## lilchronic

i just happen to have a tape measure on my desk with my waterblock


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I really lit will ke the 4 profiles you can set for each gpu. It makes it so much easier to apply all 4 voltage settings with one click and it also doesn't get interrupted or reset while restarting your machine, only shutdowns. It also does have the ocp extreme setting. It's pretty cool for the $50 i paid for it.
> 
> Should I have spoilered all those photos?
> 
> 
> 
> Long can you do me a favor, can you measure the width of that waterblock plz? I just want to make sure It will fit in a matx case I plan on using. I know the length of the card will not be a problem, just not sure about the width with the waterblock installed.
Click to expand...

It's 5 and 3/4 inches on a regular 12 inch ruler and then 2 small lines more. I am so retarted right now thats how I have to explain it. it's all i have


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Why do you have thermal pads on your backplate?


Its to cool the back of the vrms. My ek backplate has them and they do transfer heat. I zip tied a fan to help cool the back plate and max vrm temps dropped 3c


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Sucks that I don't need the EVBot that I paid $100 for on Ebay.. lol.
> 
> Oh well. I'm sure I'll be able to get that $$ back once they become rarer.


how many cables do you have?


----------



## Jpmboy

wel, the R4E BE arrived today, cards tomorrow, only one EK block in hand (2nd on it's way) ... but i really want to test the cards in this e-WS mobo before switching over.. have a lot of comparative benchamrks on this board. Gotta dig up some QDCs around here so i can plug 'em in this weekend.









Then tear down and switch to the BE+3930K.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> It's 5 and 3/4 inches on a regular 12 inch ruler and then 2 small lines more. I am so retarted right now thats how I have to explain it. it's all i have


Thanks buddy! +1 to both you and lilchronic.









Now hurry up!


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Here is a little better unboxing. Still not great but I tried. I can see hynix memory.


That's just great. Reminds me of when I got my cards, I was so excited I just took pics of everything. And I've put that EVGA badge on the fron t of my case - found it was just the right size to go over the Corsair logo! That water block looks sweet too, can't wait to see what you end up getting with these cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> post your score here


Thanks buddy, I've posted there. Some amazing OCs in that thread!


----------



## strong island 1

Block Installed


----------



## EVGA-JacobF




----------



## jameyscott

@strongisland1 I don't know if you saw my GPU-z validation, but here it is.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fnzb5/ Two 780 classy under EK blocks


----------



## D749

Arrived today. My 3 GTX 780 Ti Classifieds arrive on Mon. Time to go order a bigger PSU... SeaSonic X-1250.


----------



## skyn3t

why I'm still seen pics, words and no numbers?


----------



## jameyscott

Get the EVGA supernova g2 1300. Cheaper and a better PSU.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> why I'm still seen pics, words and no numbers?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Arrived today. *My 3 GTX 780 Ti Classifieds* arrive on Mon. Time to go order a bigger PSU... SeaSonic X-*1250*.


3 Classys + EVBot + 1250w PSU = does not compute


----------



## sKorcheDeArtH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> I'll try it tonight too. When using it, if I wanted to go back to stock volts, will a restart or shutdown put it back to default?


From my experience, I had to shutdown, flip the bios switch then boot, thats the only way
I could get the original boost 2.0 to take over voltage again.

Might as well join the club.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/z68g7/


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> why I'm still seen pics, words and no numbers?


Me? The cards don't come for a few days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Get the EVGA supernova g2 1300. Cheaper and a better PSU.


Why is it better? jonnyGURU.com passed both the X-1250 and Seasonic 1000w Platinum, which I own, with flying colors. In fact the Platinum is one of the best PSUs I've ever had. I also like the fact that Seasonic makes what it sells - the same cannot be said for EVGA PSUs.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 3 Classys + EVBot + 1250w PSU = does not compute


I don't plan to go nuts with them. I mainly picked up the EVBOT as a novelty and because it's becoming harder to find. I'll be monitoring the power draw and if it's not enough I'll buy another unit. Simple enough.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Me? The cards don't come for a few days.
> Why is it better? jonnyGURU.com passed both the X-1250 and Seasonic 1000w Platinum, which I own, with flying colors. In fact the Platinum is one of the best PSUs I've ever had. I also like the fact that Seasonic makes what it sells - the same cannot be said for EVGA PSUs.


While it is true that they do not make their own PSUs, the G2 and P2 line use a Superflower Leadex as it's base, which is superior to the Seasonic like. You'll have message Shilka in order to get an explanation of why it is better, he knows a heck of a lot more about PSUs than I do. He's the one that suggested the EVGA G2 to me over the Seasonic x1250 and Corsair AX1200.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Me? The cards don't come for a few days.
> Why is it better? jonnyGURU.com passed both the X-1250 and Seasonic 1000w Platinum, which I own, with flying colors. In fact the Platinum is one of the best PSUs I've ever had. I also like the fact that Seasonic makes what it sells - the same cannot be said for EVGA PSUs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> I don't plan to go nuts with them. I mainly picked up the EVBOT as a novelty and because it's becoming harder to find. I'll be monitoring the power draw and if it's not enough I'll buy another unit. Simple enough.


He's basing his comments on the thought that you were buying a 1250w psu, not that you already had it. So was my comment.







The supernova 1300 is based on the Super Flower Leadex platform, which is the golden standard of PSU platforms.It may not be built by EVGA, but EVGA has sourced the best PSU platform available today and stuck their label on it









edit: i was too slow haha


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> While it is true that they do not make their own PSUs, the G2 and P2 line use a Superflower Leadex as it's base, which is superior to the Seasonic like. You'll have message Shilka in order to get an explanation of why it is better, he knows a heck of a lot more about PSUs than I do. He's the one that suggested the EVGA G2 to me over the Seasonic x1250 and Corsair AX1200.


Thanks for replying with something useful instead of "ZOMG EVGA JUST BETTER!"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> He's basing his comments on the thought that you were buying a 1250w psu, not that you already had it. So was my comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The supernova 1300 is based on the Super Flower Leadex platform, which is the golden standard of PSU platforms.It may not be built by EVGA, but EVGA has sourced the best PSU platform available today and stuck their label on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: i was too slow haha


I don't own the X-1250 just the Platinum which is a 1000w. Okay, okay I'll go back to reading up on PSUs.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Thanks for replying with something useful instead of "ZOMG EVGA JUST BETTER!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't own the X-1250 just the Platinum which is a 1000w. Okay, okay I'll go back to reading up on PSUs.


But... ZOMG EVGA IS JUST BETTER.







Oh, and you're welcome. I'm not here to start wars, just help people. The EVGA SUPERNOVA G2 1300watt is just a beast. It's a bit much for my two 780 Classified, but it definitely is robust and handles them at 1.35v just fine. Gives me room in the future to upgrade, too if I ever decide to switch to a 2011 platform and add another card or just add another card to run another three screens.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> why I'm still seen pics, words and no numbers?


This^


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> But... ZOMG EVGA IS JUST BETTER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and you're welcome. I'm not here to start wars, just help people. The EVGA SUPERNOVA G2 1300watt is just a beast. It's a bit much for my two 780 Classified, but it definitely is robust and handles them at 1.35v just fine. Gives me room in the future to upgrade, too if I ever decide to switch to a 2011 platform and add another card or just add another card to run another three screens.


Interesting: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=349


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> why I'm still seen pics, words and no numbers?


sorry I wasn't really prepared. I had to setup my mobo and loop again. I am working really fast. I am determined to bench tonight. give me a few more minutes.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 3 Classys + EVBot + 1250w PSU = does not compute


This







If you are going to 1.3V+ on them may want something else









I wanna be part of this super secret club







Picked up a 780 Classy Hydro copper. Has the Samsung chips on it too. I was suprised when I pulled the card out... total "MAGNUM" size lol

Here is my validation

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/nwbnc/

I'm still tweaking but so far I've managed 1430/7420







.... I need to do the soft mod(s) for greater than 1.35V muhahaha


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> sorry I wasn't really prepared. I had to setup my mobo and loop again. I am working really fast. I am determined to bench tonight. give me a few more minutes.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> But... ZOMG EVGA IS JUST BETTER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and you're welcome. I'm not here to start wars, just help people. The EVGA SUPERNOVA G2 1300watt is just a beast. It's a bit much for my two 780 Classified, but it definitely is robust and handles them at 1.35v just fine. Gives me room in the future to upgrade, too if I ever decide to switch to a 2011 platform and add another card or just add another card to run another three screens.


Unless I'm missing something this doesn't have enough PCIE 8-pin cables for 3 Classifieds.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Unless I'm missing something this doesn't have enough PCIE 8-pin cables for 3 Classifieds.


It does.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Unless I'm missing something this doesn't have enough PCIE 8-pin cables for 3 Classifieds.


2* 8 pin / Card, = 6* 8Pin

It has 6* 6+2 PCI-E so just enough for 3 cards


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Why do you have thermal pads on your backplate?


Cooling. Idk if they are meant to melt. Just scared the sticker on pcb melts due the the stick thermal pads..and warranty...let alone i bought it from amazon and i live in singapore..


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Its to cool the back of the vrms. My ek backplate has them and they do transfer heat. I zip tied a fan to help cool the back plate and max vrm temps dropped 3c


Lolwut pic pls


----------



## Menthol

Has anyone gotten the EVBot or voltage control tool to work on the ti Classified?
No luck with either here Haven't connected a DVM yet to double check, tomorrow


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Has anyone gotten the EVBot or voltage control tool to work on the ti Classified?
> No luck with either here


Try out the new voltage tool on Kingpin's website and the EVbot will probably need a firmware update to work.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Try out the new voltage tool on Kingpin's website and the EVbot will probably need a firmware update to work.


I believe that is already on the front page


----------



## Justinsd

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3a79p/


----------



## alancsalt

Probably already posted?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1276002

NEW No 1 Single GPU Firestrike 1.1 http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu

16770 with EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti K|NGP|N Classified(1x) and Intel Xeon Processor E5-1660 v2

Graphics Score
18922

Physics Score
18804

Combined Score
8323


----------



## alancsalt

New HOF single GPU FireStrike record http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1276002

16770 with EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti K|NGP|N Classified(1x) and Intel Xeon Processor E5-1660 v2

Graphics Score
18922

Physics Score
18804

Combined Score
8323


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> New HOF single GPU FireStrike record http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1276002
> 
> 16770 with EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti K|NGP|N Classified(1x) and Intel Xeon Processor E5-1660 v2
> 
> Graphics Score
> 18922
> 
> Physics Score
> 18804
> 
> Combined Score
> 8323


And i bet you he has a few scores in backup..

Just looking at his Hwbot record, he had the E5 running @ 5.5Ghz, in these 780Ti KP records he "only" had a lame 5Ghz. I also bet he has some 2Ghz+ runs in backup


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I believe that is already on the front page


That is the old tool. You need the new one on kingpin's website. Strongisland1 said he would update the tool once he tested himself.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Has anyone gotten the EVBot or voltage control tool to work on the ti Classified?
> No luck with either here Haven't connected a DVM yet to double check, tomorrow


here is the new tool. I will post it on the front page. It looks like the same thing is happening like last time where gpuz doesn't read the voltage properly. If you open precision x and raise the voltage to 1.35v using the new tool you can see the temps shoot up a few degrees. I am going to run some benches now and also try and verify if my evbot reads the changes made by the classified software tool.

Classified.zip 201k .zip file


----------



## h2spartan

Surprised there are no classy ti results yet....Even a stock run would be nice. Purdy please!


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Surprised there are no classy ti results yet....Even a stock run would be nice. Purdy please!


Who cares about stock







Show us the limits


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Who cares about stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the limits


Haha! I'm just impatient. I'll take any results at this point.


----------



## trickeh2k




----------



## fleetfeather

every time this thread gets an update and it's not a benchmark of some sort


----------



## Menthol

Evbot does apply voltage correctly, DVM reads it correctly, that's a good start, waiting on new cpu to arrive to install my block before I get down


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*












Where are the numbers! I going mad over here!


----------



## skyn3t

*U*pdate 12/12/2013
Ez3flash with PLX chip
Added support to owners with PLX chip and guide how to.

Ez3flash.zip 365k .zip file


Code:



Code:


For PLX chip owners you must understand how to skip the PLX chip with ez3flash
I have added a *PLX-CHIP.png* into this new revision to show you how to skip PLX and flash
each GPU.

This is how you display adapter should look like when you have PLX (8747h) among the GPU.
Nvflash read's GPU "0" to "5" ez3flsh show's GPU "1" to "6".

This is side by side Nvflash with Ez3flash.

*Nvflash*                      *Ez3flash*
Select display adapter:        Process number
<0> PLX (8747h)  >>>>>>>  # 5.  nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #1 " 
<1> GeForce GTX  >>>>>>>  # 6.  nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #2 "
<2> GeForce GTX  >>>>>>>  # 7.  nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #3 "
<3> PLX (8747h)  >>>>>>>  # 8.  nvflash -i3 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #4 "
<4> GeForce GTX  >>>>>>>  # 9.  nvflash -i4 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #5 "
<5> GeForce GTX  >>>>>>>  # 10. nvflash -i5 -4 -5 -6  " Flash GPU #6 "
Select a number (ESC to quit):

Now you can flash four GPU with PLX chip with easy flash you just need to match the 
*Select a number (ESC to quit): *

to flash all GTX your Process number is : 6,7,9,10
5 and 8 is the PLX chip.

enjoy it

skyn3t


----------



## HighTemplar

So why is this thread so dead? Some of you have had your cards for 24 hours already and yet no benches or OC results? I get my 3 today, but I'm wondering why the lack of results here? One guy said he got up to 1.42 ghz, but that was it


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> So why is this thread so dead? Some of you have had your cards for 24 hours already and yet no benches or OC results? I get my 3 today, but I'm wondering why the lack of results here? One guy said he got up to 1.42 ghz, but that was it


I assume people are either sleeping still or at work?


----------



## Ovrclck

Been busy lol. I got my ek block on, ran out of distilled water and the local grocery stores didn't have any on the shelves







will try again after work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Can't install mine until this weekend, maybe in the wee hours saturday... Depending on how well my alcohol dehydrogenase is working!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> every time this thread gets an update and it's not a benchmark of some sort


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Who cares about stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us the limits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I'm just impatient. I'll take any results at this point.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the numbers! I going mad over here!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> So why is this thread so dead? Some of you have had your cards for 24 hours already and yet no benches or OC results? I get my 3 today, but I'm wondering why the lack of results here? One guy said he got up to 1.42 ghz, but that was it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> So why is this thread so dead? Some of you have had your cards for 24 hours already and yet no benches or OC results? I get my 3 today, but I'm wondering why the lack of results here? One guy said he got up to 1.42 ghz, but that was it
> 
> 
> 
> I assume people are either sleeping still or at work?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Has anyone gotten the EVBot or voltage control tool to work on the ti Classified?
> No luck with either here Haven't connected a DVM yet to double check, tomorrow


I was up until 6:00am last night benching my card. Honestly there were no numbers yet that were worth posting. I couldn't even finish a Valley run at 1300 core. I was getting 84-85fps. I think it's because I just can't get my 4930k and rive black edition stable. I kept getting a ton of blue screens. Even at 4.4ghz and 1.42v. The best I have done in valley so far was 1250core 7200memory. I couldn't get a 1300 core run even with 1.4v.

My system is just really unstable right now so it's probably not the cards fault. I need more time with the card tonight.

It's not easy just to throw a watercooled card into a system and run benches right away. I had to make sure there were no leaks and it took awhile.

I can tell the software controller works so that's good news and so does sky's bios.

But I couldn't even do a 3dmark run at 1300mhz core either. For me to post any benches that are good I have to get it a lot higher than that. it's a little pointless to post bench scores that are lower than my 780 classy.

I'm really disappointed right now but obviously you can't bench on an unstable system so please don't think it's the card. Now if I get the same results tonight once I dial in the 4930k then I will be a little dissapointed. I am just also made I switched to the 4930k. I couldn't even get 4.4ghz stable.

I need more time with the card tonight and my second card will be here today so I can see if I got a bad first card.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I was up until 6:00am last night benching my card. Honestly there were no numbers yet that were worth posting. I couldn't even finish a Valley run at 1300 core. I was getting 84-85fps. I think it's because I just can't get my 4930k and rive black edition stable. I kept getting a ton of blue screens. Even at 4.4ghz and 1.42v. The best I have done in valley so far was 1250core 7200memory. I couldn't get a 1300 core run even with 1.4v.
> 
> My system is just really unstable right now so it's probably not the cards fault. I need more time with the card tonight.
> 
> It's not easy just to throw a watercooled card into a system and run benches right away. I had to make sure there were no leaks and it took awhile.
> 
> I can tell the software controller works so that's good news and so does sky's bios.
> 
> But I couldn't even do a 3dmark run at 1300mhz core either. For me to post any benches that are good I have to get it a lot higher than that. it's a little pointless to post bench scores that are lower than my 780 classy.
> 
> I'm really disappointed right now but obviously you can't bench on an unstable system so please don't think it's the card. Now if I get the same results tonight once I dial in the 4930k then I will be a little dissapointed. I am just also made I switched to the 4930k. I couldn't even get 4.4ghz stable.
> 
> I need more time with the card tonight and my second card will be here today so I can see if I got a bad first card.


Cooliio! Keep us updated! What's the ASIC on that card?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I was up until 6:00am last night benching my card. Honestly there were no numbers yet that were worth posting. I couldn't even finish a Valley run at 1300 core. I was getting 84-85fps. I think it's because I just can't get my 4930k and rive black edition stable. I kept getting a ton of blue screens. Even at 4.4ghz and 1.42v. The best I have done in valley so far was 1250core 7200memory. I couldn't get a 1300 core run even with 1.4v.
> 
> My system is just really unstable right now so it's probably not the cards fault. I need more time with the card tonight.
> 
> It's not easy just to throw a watercooled card into a system and run benches right away. I had to make sure there were no leaks and it took awhile.
> 
> I can tell the software controller works so that's good news and so does sky's bios.
> 
> But I couldn't even do a 3dmark run at 1300mhz core either. For me to post any benches that are good I have to get it a lot higher than that. it's a little pointless to post bench scores that are lower than my 780 classy.
> 
> I'm really disappointed right now but obviously you can't bench on an unstable system so please don't think it's the card. Now if I get the same results tonight once I dial in the 4930k then I will be a little dissapointed. I am just also made I switched to the 4930k. I couldn't even get 4.4ghz stable.
> 
> I need more time with the card tonight and my second card will be here today so I can see if I got a bad first card.
> 
> 
> 
> Cooliio! Keep us updated! What's the ASIC on that card?
Click to expand...

I forgot to look. Sometimes I hate looking at that because if it's low than I get a little disappointed when it might not even affect the card.

I can tell voltage control works. When you apply it in the software the change shows up on the evbot. I didn't go above 1.4v but it was almost like I was getting better results with 1.35v. But I couldn't get above 85fps in valley. my 780 classy was doing close to 92.3fps. i'm praying that my system was to blame.

I need more time with the card tonight before I can make any judgements.


----------



## Menthol

I'm waiting for a 4930K to show up myself as I finally killed my 3930K so I stuck the 780ti Classy into my Haswell system on my 24/7 settings with Sky's bios 1200mhz core and 8000mhz memory and ran Vantage real quick, like the memory


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I was up until 6:00am last night benching my card. Honestly there were no numbers yet that were worth posting. I couldn't even finish a Valley run at 1300 core. I was getting 84-85fps. I think it's because I just can't get my 4930k and rive black edition stable. I kept getting a ton of blue screens. Even at 4.4ghz and 1.42v. The best I have done in valley so far was 1250core 7200memory. I couldn't get a 1300 core run even with 1.4v.
> 
> My system is just really unstable right now so it's probably not the cards fault. I need more time with the card tonight.
> 
> It's not easy just to throw a watercooled card into a system and run benches right away. I had to make sure there were no leaks and it took awhile.
> 
> I can tell the software controller works so that's good news and so does sky's bios.
> 
> But I couldn't even do a 3dmark run at 1300mhz core either. For me to post any benches that are good I have to get it a lot higher than that. it's a little pointless to post bench scores that are lower than my 780 classy.
> 
> I'm really disappointed right now but obviously you can't bench on an unstable system so please don't think it's the card. Now if I get the same results tonight once I dial in the 4930k then I will be a little dissapointed. I am just also made I switched to the 4930k. I couldn't even get 4.4ghz stable.
> 
> I need more time with the card tonight and my second card will be here today so I can see if I got a bad first card.


No problem! I think a lot of us are just envious and are living vicariously through you. Trust me, I can only imagine how much you are having to do to get that system up and running. Good luck and godspeed.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for a 4930K to show up myself as I finally killed my 3930K so I stuck the 780ti Classy into my Haswell system on my 24/7 settings with Sky's bios 1200mhz core and 8000mhz memory and ran Vantage real quick, like the memory


do you like the card.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I was up until 6:00am last night benching my card. Honestly there were no numbers yet that were worth posting. I couldn't even finish a Valley run at 1300 core. I was getting 84-85fps. I think it's because I just can't get my 4930k and rive black edition stable. I kept getting a ton of blue screens. Even at 4.4ghz and 1.42v. The best I have done in valley so far was 1250core 7200memory. I couldn't get a 1300 core run even with 1.4v.
> 
> My system is just really unstable right now so it's probably not the cards fault. I need more time with the card tonight.
> 
> It's not easy just to throw a watercooled card into a system and run benches right away. I had to make sure there were no leaks and it took awhile.
> 
> I can tell the software controller works so that's good news and so does sky's bios.
> 
> But I couldn't even do a 3dmark run at 1300mhz core either. For me to post any benches that are good I have to get it a lot higher than that. it's a little pointless to post bench scores that are lower than my 780 classy.
> 
> I'm really disappointed right now but obviously you can't bench on an unstable system so please don't think it's the card. Now if I get the same results tonight once I dial in the 4930k then I will be a little dissapointed. I am also mad I switched to the 4930k. I couldn't even get 4.4ghz stable.
> 
> I need more time with the card tonight and my second card will be here today so I can see if I got a bad first card.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem! I think a lot of us are just envious and are living vicariously through you. Trust me, I can only imagine how much you are having to do to get that system up and running. Good luck and godspeed.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I am sitting at work so disappointed right now.

Also I haven't updated the list yet but anyone who gets there validation link posted by today can post in the freebie thread, I will update the list when i get home.

My second card just came also so I will have a ton more benches in a few hours.


----------



## Unlucky_7

Am I missing something here?

In the US, the classified 780 ti is $10 more than the ACX superclocked version.

In Europe, the classified 780 ti is 50 euros (about $70) more than the ACX superclocked version.

I understand there are different tax rates etc, but surely they don't account for such a huge difference in price??


----------



## lilchronic

i think this may be the reason why 780 TI arent putting up big numbers in valley........ since valley likes memory so much.

what do you guy's think ???

780TI @ 1270 /1902Mhz mem


.ref 780 sc acx 1241Mhz core / 1902Mhz mem


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i think this may be the reason why 780 TI arent putting up big numbers in valley........ since valley likes memory so much.
> 
> what do you guy's think ???
> 
> 780TI @ 1270 /1902Mhz mem
> 
> 
> .ref 780 sc acx 1241Mhz core / 1902Mhz mem


That's pretty interesting. Why is there such a big difference when both memory speeds are the same?


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I was up until 6:00am last night benching my card. Honestly there were no numbers yet that were worth posting. I couldn't even finish a Valley run at 1300 core. I was getting 84-85fps. I think it's because I just can't get my 4930k and rive black edition stable. I kept getting a ton of blue screens. Even at 4.4ghz and 1.42v. The best I have done in valley so far was 1250core 7200memory. I couldn't get a 1300 core run even with 1.4v.
> 
> My system is just really unstable right now so it's probably not the cards fault. I need more time with the card tonight.
> 
> It's not easy just to throw a watercooled card into a system and run benches right away. I had to make sure there were no leaks and it took awhile.
> 
> I can tell the software controller works so that's good news and so does sky's bios.
> 
> But I couldn't even do a 3dmark run at 1300mhz core either. For me to post any benches that are good I have to get it a lot higher than that. it's a little pointless to post bench scores that are lower than my 780 classy.
> 
> I'm really disappointed right now but obviously you can't bench on an unstable system so please don't think it's the card. Now if I get the same results tonight once I dial in the 4930k then I will be a little dissapointed. I am just also made I switched to the 4930k. I couldn't even get 4.4ghz stable.
> 
> I need more time with the card tonight and my second card will be here today so I can see if I got a bad first card.


Please don't rush. Building any system is a time-consuming and meticulous process. Something like yours with so many high-end components and water-cooling to boot is always going to take some time.

I really hope you figure out a good, stable OC on your CPU and mobo and then set to work on your cards.

Looking forward to seeing what these classifieds can do but please don't push things too fast!

Best of luck.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That's pretty interesting. Why is there such a big difference when both memory speeds are the same?


lol that's what i want to know


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That's pretty interesting. Why is there such a big difference when both memory speeds are the same?
> 
> 
> 
> lol that's what i want to know
Click to expand...

that first memory read number is a really huge difference. Ya if I can get some good firestrike numbers then I will be happy. I will work on all the 3dmark benches tonight. I will also get some sli numbers up.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> that first memory read number is a really huge difference. Ya if I can get some good firestrike numbers then I will be happy. I will work on all the 3dmark benches tonight. I will also get some sli numbers up.


Please try to I hate to sell my great clocking reference cards for the classys that may not clock to much better I can do 1136 core and 8051 mem on bot my reference on air @1 21


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Seems like crappy memory timings on the 780 ti?

Here's mine to compare:


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That's pretty interesting. Why is there such a big difference when both memory speeds are the same?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> that first memory read number is a really huge difference. Ya if I can get some good firestrike numbers then I will be happy. I will work on all the 3dmark benches tonight. I will also get some sli numbers up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Seems like crappy memory timings on the 780 ti?
> 
> Here's mine to compare:


Yeah, I think it is the memory timings. That is why the memory on the 780 Ti is clocked at 7GHz from the factory.

I am starting to think the Titan is going to remain the boss of Valley.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> that first memory read number is a really huge difference. Ya if I can get some good firestrike numbers then I will be happy. I will work on all the 3dmark benches tonight. I will also get some sli numbers up.
> 
> 
> 
> Please try to I hate to sell my great clocking reference cards for the classys that may not clock to much better I can do 1136 core and 8051 mem on bot my reference on air @1 21
Click to expand...

Well without even really trying I could pass firestrike at 1250mhz, but I was doing 1450 easy with my 780 classy. I will post some scores tonight.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Seems like crappy memory timings on the 780 ti?
> 
> Here's mine to compare:


ya right now my card is not performing even close to my 780 classy in valley. I wonder if we can change the timings in the bios, Would memory timings affect benchmark scores even if the speeds are the same?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Seems like crappy memory timings on the 780 ti?
> 
> Here's mine to compare:


danm that hex core and quad channel mem is beast


----------



## doctakedooty

Sorry strong I ment 1336 core 8051 mem on both my cards y phone is not working right today


----------



## szeged

my little unboxing of my new baby


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
































http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wnzff/

70.0% asic lol, time to get to benching!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my little unboxing of my new baby
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wnzff/
> 
> 70.0% asic lol, time to get to benching!


Good luck! Can't wait to see your scores!


----------



## Menthol

My guess is the different CPU he used different platforms for those comparisons,

1000mhz core 7000mhz memory



1250 core 8000 memory


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I was up until 6:00am last night benching my card. Honestly there were no numbers yet that were worth posting. I couldn't even finish a Valley run at 1300 core. I was getting 84-85fps. I think it's because I just can't get my 4930k and rive black edition stable. I kept getting a ton of blue screens. Even at 4.4ghz and 1.42v. The best I have done in valley so far was 1250core 7200memory. I couldn't get a 1300 core run even with 1.4v.
> 
> My system is just really unstable right now so it's probably not the cards fault. I need more time with the card tonight.
> 
> It's not easy just to throw a watercooled card into a system and run benches right away. I had to make sure there were no leaks and it took awhile.
> 
> I can tell the software controller works so that's good news and so does sky's bios.
> 
> But I couldn't even do a 3dmark run at 1300mhz core either. For me to post any benches that are good I have to get it a lot higher than that. it's a little pointless to post bench scores that are lower than my 780 classy.
> 
> I'm really disappointed right now but obviously you can't bench on an unstable system so please don't think it's the card. Now if I get the same results tonight once I dial in the 4930k then I will be a little dissapointed. I am just also made I switched to the 4930k. I couldn't even get 4.4ghz stable.
> 
> I need more time with the card tonight and my second card will be here today so I can see if I got a bad first card.


You have to forget all you learned about SB-E, IV-E is a different beast
They are tricky to overclock and you need a very good sample to clock over 4600 stable


----------



## Menthol

1st. card deciding if I should get the second or wait for Kingpin editions, they look like the final beast of the Kepler series, I already have 2 blocks from my original 780 Classy's so having to purchase new blocks adds to the cost, going to see how good the 4930K is that's in the mail


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> 
> 
> 1st. card deciding if I should get the second or wait fir Kingoin editions, I already have 2 blocks from my original 780 Classy's so having to purchase new blocks adds to the cost, going to see how good the 4930K is that's in the mail


the EK classy block will fit the kingpin edition btw, also if you are just watercooling, go for a second 780ti classy now, kingpin is for sub zero temps.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the EK classy block will fit the kingpin edition btw, also if you are just watercooling, go for a second 780ti classy now, kingpin is for sub zero temps.


...or epeen!


----------



## Menthol

Strong,
did you perform a fresh OS install, set xmp and set core multiplier 44 leave vcore on auto to see what the board sets for needed voltage and then increase the multiplier 100mhz at a time until it's unstable, then slowly start making bios voltage adjustments 1 at a time, first IV-E I bought on a RIVE would only clock stably to 4.6 - 4.65, but I had some Corsair Platinum 2666 memory running at 3000mhz, small consolation for low core speed but IV-E is more luck of the draw than SB-E ever was and will degrade at high voltages much faster from what I hear from good sources, visit us on the ROG forums we have a competition going on this month, also the ROG Realbench, benching software has taught me about tweaking my system to get the most out of it than any other piece of benching software.

Hope it was OK to mention another forum here, I mention OCN there all the time


----------



## CallsignVega

Strong, that is one of the reasons I cancelled my 4960x and RIVEBE project. SB-E on average will surpass IB-E. I mean 4.4 GHz is pretty sad. I will go from Haswell to Haswell-E (no longer going 4-Way).


----------



## jameyscott

There are IPC improvements and other reasons to go for IBe, though. It's not like SBe totally demolishes IBe


----------



## HighTemplar

Got a few things in the mail. I'll have benches shortly.

By the way... those of you saying you need insane power supplies for SLI 780 Ti's with an Overclocked i7, you really don't.

I'm running 1.352v through my i7 3770k, running on an Asus P8P67 WS Revolution mobo, and 2 780 Ti's @ 1.212v @ 1280mhz.

My power draw from the wall at MAX is 670W, with the average around 600W. This is with p95 running as well as Valley.

Taking the 85% efficiency into consideration, that's 570W being drawn from the PSU itself.

I could theoretically run another OC'd 780 Ti from this PSU without overloading it.

I won't nor do I recommend doing it, but all this nonsense about needing a 1200W PSU for SLI Titans, or a 1500W PSU for Tri-SLI is absolute nonsense.

If you aren't running nutty volts through your cards and CPU, you don't need an insane PSU.

With that said, I'll have some benches shortly. Removing my 2 Reference 780 Ti's and slapping the 3 Classys in.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few things in the mail. I'll have benches shortly.
> 
> By the way... those of you saying you need insane power supplies for SLI 780 Ti's with an Overclocked i7, you really don't.
> 
> I'm running 1.352v through my i7 3770k, running on an Asus P8P67 WS Revolution mobo, and 2 780 Ti's @ 1.212v @ 1280mhz.
> 
> My power draw from the wall at MAX is 670W, with the average around 600W. This is with p95 running as well as Valley.
> 
> Taking the 85% efficiency into consideration, that's 570W being drawn from the PSU itself.
> 
> I could theoretically run another OC'd 780 Ti from this PSU without overloading it.
> 
> I won't nor do I recommend doing it, but all this nonsense about needing a 1200W PSU for SLI Titans, or a 1500W PSU for Tri-SLI is absolute nonsense.
> 
> If you aren't running nutty volts through your cards and CPU, you don't need an insane PSU.
> 
> With that said, I'll have some benches shortly. Removing my 2 Reference 780 Ti's and slapping the 3 Classys in.


I think the insane power draw comes into play when you start getting your cards at 1.35v+. You will know soon enough I am sure.


----------



## jameyscott

After 1.21, though... they can start drawing some crazy wattage. 8 switched from my hx850 with my two cards because it would automatically shut down. With the g2 1300, no problems at the exwct same settings.


----------



## szeged

Okay guys i did some quick runs of firestrike and here are the results
stock settings on skyn3t bios -



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291436

first light overclock skyn3t bios -



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291461

another light overclock on skyn3t bios -



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291534

another light overclock on skyn3t bios -



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291559

okay lets stop messing around here and put a real overclock on it -



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291610

you guys want to know the best part about this?

this is on stock voltage for the classified, right out of the box after flashing sky bios.

ill do more testing tonight with higher voltage when it gets colder.


----------



## h2spartan

I can't wait for mine! Damn you szeged making me jealous!









14k = beefy gpu score

I can't wait to see people cracking 15 or even 16k with more voltage. this should be fun!


----------



## HighTemplar

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Okay guys i did some quick runs of firestrike and here are the results
> stock settings on skyn3t bios -
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291436
> 
> first light overclock skyn3t bios -
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291461
> 
> another light overclock on skyn3t bios -
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291534
> 
> another light overclock on skyn3t bios -
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291559
> 
> okay lets stop messing around here and put a real overclock on it -
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291610
> 
> you guys want to know the best part about this?
> 
> this is on stock voltage for the classified, right out of the box after flashing sky bios.
> 
> ill do more testing tonight with higher voltage when it gets colder.






I'm binning each of my cards now. I'll try his BIOS also.. have you tried the overvoltage app yet?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 
> I'm binning each of my cards now. I'll try his BIOS also.. have you tried the overvoltage app yet?


site is messing up for me, clicking on spoilers takes me to the top of the page, who are you asking?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> site is messing up for me, clicking on spoilers takes me to the top of the page, who are you asking?


He is speaking to you.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> He is speaking to you.


ah okay ty, stupid site is messing up bad for me today, lots of bugs going on.

i have not tried the overvolt app, all my runs are on stock voltages right out of the box, i havent touched the voltages at all yet.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ah okay ty, stupid site is messing up bad for me today, lots of bugs going on.
> 
> i have not tried the overvolt app, all my runs are on stock voltages right out of the box, i havent touched the voltages at all yet.


I know the cores on these cards should be great with extra voltage. I am more interested in how high the memory will top out at with the extra voltage.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 
> 
> Got a few things in the mail. I'll have benches shortly.
> 
> By the way... those of you saying you need insane power supplies for SLI 780 Ti's with an Overclocked i7, you really don't.
> 
> I'm running 1.352v through my i7 3770k, running on an Asus P8P67 WS Revolution mobo, and 2 780 Ti's @ 1.212v @ 1280mhz.
> 
> My power draw from the wall at MAX is 670W, with the average around 600W. This is with p95 running as well as Valley.
> 
> Taking the 85% efficiency into consideration, that's 570W being drawn from the PSU itself.
> 
> I could theoretically run another OC'd 780 Ti from this PSU without overloading it.
> 
> I won't nor do I recommend doing it, but all this nonsense about needing a 1200W PSU for SLI Titans, or a 1500W PSU for Tri-SLI is absolute nonsense.
> 
> If you aren't running nutty volts through your cards and CPU, you don't need an insane PSU.
> With that said, I'll have some benches shortly. Removing my 2 Reference 780 Ti's and slapping the 3 Classys in.


Add a 6 core processor overclocked above 5 GHZ a custom water loop with dual D5 pumps 28 or more fans, and a 1200watt PSU is struggling to supply enough current, then put 1.5 volts into your GPU's and clock them to 1500mhz and watch the blue screen restarts


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Strong,
> did you perform a fresh OS install, set xmp and set core multiplier 44 leave vcore on auto to see what the board sets for needed voltage and then increase the multiplier 100mhz at a time until it's unstable, then slowly start making bios voltage adjustments 1 at a time, first IV-E I bought on a RIVE would only clock stably to 4.6 - 4.65, but I had some Corsair Platinum 2666 memory running at 3000mhz, small consolation for low core speed but IV-E is more luck of the draw than SB-E ever was and will degrade at high voltages much faster from what I hear from good sources, visit us on the ROG forums we have a competition going on this month, also the ROG Realbench, benching software has taught me about tweaking my system to get the most out of it than any other piece of benching software.
> 
> Hope it was OK to mention another forum here, I mention OCN there all the time


Thanks for the advice. I will try it out when I get home. I did a fresh windows install, but I just need a little time to get used to a new mobo and cpu. Hopefully tonight I have better luck.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Okay guys i did some quick runs of firestrike and here are the results
> stock settings on skyn3t bios -
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291436
> 
> first light overclock skyn3t bios -
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291461
> 
> another light overclock on skyn3t bios -
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291534
> 
> another light overclock on skyn3t bios -
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291559
> 
> okay lets stop messing around here and put a real overclock on it -
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291610
> 
> you guys want to know the best part about this?
> 
> this is on stock voltage for the classified, right out of the box after flashing sky bios.
> 
> ill do more testing tonight with higher voltage when it gets colder.


That's a very nice CPU you have there, nice scores well done, soon the scores will only go up


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Has anyone gotten the EVBot or voltage control tool to work on the ti Classified?
> No luck with either here Haven't connected a DVM yet to double check, tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> here is the new tool. I will post it on the front page. It looks like the same thing is happening like last time where gpuz doesn't read the voltage properly. If you open precision x and raise the voltage to 1.35v using the new tool you can see the temps shoot up a few degrees. I am going to run some benches now and also try and verify if my evbot reads the changes made by the classified software tool.
> 
> Classified.zip 201k .zip file
Click to expand...

here is the new voltage software. I can't add it to the front page until I get home.


----------



## szeged

yeah i cant wait to put it under more volts, 1.16 or something ridiculous atm, getting those clocks. I hope my card scales with volts as well as my titans did.


----------



## Jpmboy

ah - they're here! will unbox as soon as they come to RT... sat at -12C for a couple of hours as the wife kept forgetting to bring them in.









update a few threads, eat dinner and plug 'em in (air cooled) to check the basics before putting on WC blocks this weekend.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah i cant wait to put it under more volts, 1.16 or something ridiculous atm, getting those clocks. I hope my card scales with volts as well as my titans did.


I think these cards don't like high voltages. I think I did the wrong thing by going to 1.4v right off the bat. I should have started at 1.2v and worked my way up. I was getting better scores at 1.35v. I can't wait to get home now and try again after seeing you have some success. Its in the teens here so my room will be freezing.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I think these cards don't like high voltages. I think I did the wrong thing by going to 1.4v right off the bat. I should have started at 1.2v and worked my way up. I was getting better scores at 1.35v. I can't wait to get home now and try again after seeing you have some success. Its in the teens here so my room will be freezing.


its like 24c in my house atm since florida is being...florida. it should be way cooler tonight so ill open some windows and try again. Im just really impressed with the cards overclocking without ever touching the volts at all lol.


----------



## HighTemplar

The voltage tool isn't working correctly. It seems to be adding volts/heat, but I'm getting tons of artifacts at any voltage I set, and then when I bump precision to 1.212v it fixes it.

I think we're gonna be stuck with EVBot until it's fixed...

This is just preliminary testing, but it doesn't look good for the tool at this point in time.


----------



## totalownership

I have a question for you guys that might get me ran out of town. lol. But do you guys actually do any gaming on these rigs or is it all about the benching? Just curious, not passing any judgement or criticizing in anyway.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> The voltage tool isn't working correctly. It seems to be adding volts/heat, but I'm getting tons of artifacts at any voltage I set, and then when I bump precision to 1.212v it fixes it.
> 
> I think we're gonna be stuck with EVBot until it's fixed...
> 
> This is just preliminary testing, but it doesn't look good for the tool at this point in time.


I used it all night last night with no issues. I applied the voltage with the software and my evbot read the changes. I didn't get any artifacts at 1.4v during a valley run.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> I have a question for you guys that might get me ran out of town. lol. But do you guys actually do any gaming on these rigs or is it all about the benching? Just curious, not passing any judgement or criticizing in anyway.


for me gaming is an afterthought, i enjoying doing new builds and benching more than gaming now, but i do game on them from time to time.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> I have a question for you guys that might get me ran out of town. lol. But do you guys actually do any gaming on these rigs or is it all about the benching? Just curious, not passing any judgement or criticizing in anyway.


EVGA has a tremendous amount of different cards and the classified and Kingpin classified are more geared towards benching than gaming. The rest of the lineup is more suited for gaming. I definitely game also but I would say I have benched more then gamed since I got my 780 classies and now these.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I used it all night last night with no issues. I applied the voltage with the software and my evbot read the changes. I didn't get any artifacts at 1.4v during a valley run.


I'll test another card. I have 3 to pick from, so if it does work, it'll work on one of those lol...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> EVGA has a tremendous amount of different cards and the classified and Kingpin classified are more geared towards benching than gaming. The rest of the lineup is more suited for gaming. I definitely game also but I would say I have benched more then gamed since I got my 780 classies and now these.


I would agree. BUT, if you plan to game but want the best cards, at the current price points the Classifieds cards are still a very good option. I mean the Classified Ti is only $10 more than the Superclocked??? That is just madness!


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I used it all night last night with no issues. I applied the voltage with the software and my evbot read the changes. I didn't get any artifacts at 1.4v during a valley run.


^^^^this, you can read the voltage with a meter not in software yet


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> EVGA has a tremendous amount of different cards and the classified and Kingpin classified are more geared towards benching than gaming. The rest of the lineup is more suited for gaming. I definitely game also but I would say I have benched more then gamed since I got my 780 classies and now these.
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree. BUT, if you plan to game but want the best cards, at the current price points the Classifieds cards are still a very good option. I mean the Classified Ti is only $10 more than the Superclocked??? That is just madness!
Click to expand...

it is true but they do have all these different cards for a reason. It's actually annoying to overclock when gaming. I like to just raise the power and temp sliders and maybe the memory a bit. If all I did was game I would be perfectly happy with one of the reference models. Also with gaming especially with the air cooler you can't really game for hours and hours at 1.35v. So at 1.2v the cards will perform very similiarly. But to each his own, I would definitely not criticize someone for buying a classy for gaming, and like you said no matter what you do it's almost crazy not to pay the extra money for the classy. It's almost like a "why not" type of thing. it certainly won't hurt your gaming and could only help.


----------



## Jpmboy

need a little help - I'm initially installing these with the stock cooler... what's this package insert instruction about "Always keep the primary bios as the default bios"? And to switch to the secondary bios.. which says "LN2" on my cards? huh?


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> for me gaming is an afterthought, i enjoying doing new builds and benching more than gaming now, but i do game on them from time to time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> EVGA has a tremendous amount of different cards and the classified and Kingpin classified are more geared towards benching than gaming. The rest of the lineup is more suited for gaming. I definitely game also but I would say I have benched more then gamed since I got my 780 classies and now these.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I would agree. BUT, if you plan to game but want the best cards, at the current price points the Classifieds cards are still a very good option. I mean the Classified Ti is only $10 more than the Superclocked??? That is just madness!


Cool, thanks for the replies. Yeah I notice I have to back out the overclocks a bit when actually gaming. Add to that I game triple screen (racing) and that doesn't seem to help any. lol. Still nice to overclock though when gaming as it definitely gives a boost in the FPS. Any disadvantages with gaming on water?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> need a little help - I'm initially installing these with the stock cooler... what's this package insert instruction about "Always keep the primary bios as the default bios"? And to switch to the secondary bios.. which says "LN2" on my cards? huh?


It's a good idea not to flash the primary bios and to only flash the ln2 bios. That way you always know there is nothing wrong with the primary bios if you run into problems when flashing the ln2 bios. Otherwise if you flash bad bios's over both bios's it will kind of ruin the purpose of having a dual bios switch.

if you ever have a problem with the ln2 bios all you have to do is flip the switch and you are back to a working card.


----------



## HighTemplar

It's not about reading the voltage. I have enough common sense to know that the voltage isn't going to display via software atm, however this overvoltage tool is actually making things worse for my overclocks. I'm on the 2nd card now and I'm still having this issue. I'm downloading the 331.93 driver to see if that's it.

We'll see. Either way I'll probably just Tri-SLI them for tonight and wait for my EVBot to come.


----------



## jameyscott

Yeah, I bought my classys for gaming. 1358mhz at 1.35v makes BF4 silky smooth for surround 120hz lightboost.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> It's not about reading the voltage. I have enough common sense to know that the voltage isn't going to display via software atm, however this overvoltage tool is actually making things worse for my overclocks. I'm on the 2nd card now and I'm still having this issue. I'm downloading the 331.93 driver to see if that's it.
> 
> We'll see. Either way I'll probably just Tri-SLI them for tonight and wait for my EVBot to come.


You could be right. I haven't done enough testing and maybe that's why I was seeing such low overclocks. It could also be that your card just doesn't like higher voltages especially on air.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> You could be right. I haven't done enough testing and maybe that's why I was seeing such low overclocks. It could also be that your card just doesn't like higher voltages especially on air.


Well this isn't just 1 card, I'm on my 2nd, and soon to be 3rd here in a bit.

I ran the same tool on my previous 780 Classy which I still own and it worked fine, but I'm not having the same luck with these. Hopefully the EVBot fixes it for me. Otherwise I'll probably just ditch these for the Kingpins and a slightly better OC.

On stock voltage in Valley, I'm getting around 1260 to 1280mhz on the 1st and 2nd cards in Valley.

Are you guys using Valley to test your OC's, or just 3DMark? I tried 3DMark11 as well.

The overvoltage tool just seems to induce artifacts.

I'll do some tests at a low clock speed and see if the artifacts are still there. If that happens, I'll know its the tool and not the card.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> It's a good idea not to flash the primary bios and to only flash the ln2 bios. That way you always know there is nothing wrong with the primary bios if you run into problems when flashing the ln2 bios. Otherwise if you flash bad bios's over both bios's it will kind of ruin the purpose of having a dual bios switch.
> 
> if you ever have a problem with the ln2 bios all you have to do is flip the switch and you are back to a working card.


got it... *but it's okay to powerup aircooled on the bios that is labeled "LN2"*?

Initially - I just want to test the card stock and see the performance at stock - sure, then I'll flash the ln2 bios.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> You could be right. I haven't done enough testing and maybe that's why I was seeing such low overclocks. It could also be that your card just doesn't like higher voltages especially on air.
> 
> 
> 
> Well this isn't just 1 card, I'm on my 2nd, and soon to be 3rd here in a bit.
> 
> I ran the same tool on my previous 780 Classy which I still own and it worked fine, but I'm not having the same luck with these. Hopefully the EVBot fixes it for me. Otherwise I'll probably just ditch these for the Kingpins and a slightly better OC.
> 
> On stock voltage in Valley, I'm getting around 1260 to 1280mhz on the 1st and 2nd cards in Valley.
> 
> Are you guys using Valley to test your OC's, or just 3DMark? I tried 3DMark11 as well.
> 
> The overvoltage tool just seems to induce artifacts.
> 
> I'll do some tests at a low clock speed and see if the artifacts are still there. If that happens, I'll know its the tool and not the card.
Click to expand...

what are your temps like during the runs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> It's a good idea not to flash the primary bios and to only flash the ln2 bios. That way you always know there is nothing wrong with the primary bios if you run into problems when flashing the ln2 bios. Otherwise if you flash bad bios's over both bios's it will kind of ruin the purpose of having a dual bios switch.
> 
> if you ever have a problem with the ln2 bios all you have to do is flip the switch and you are back to a working card.
> 
> 
> 
> got it... *but it's okay to powerup aircooled on the bios that is labeled "LN2"*?
> 
> Initially - I just want to test the card stock and see the performance at stock - sure, then I'll flash the ln2 bios.
Click to expand...

yes you can use the ln2 bios right off the bat with no problems.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> what are your temps like during the runs.
> yes you can use the ln2 bios right off the bat with no problems.


thanks.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Hey guys a friend at www.Sweclockers.com got two 780 Classifieds and he wants to know what bios to download. How can we tell what revision, batch his cards are.
Does his current stock bios hold the key? What tool should he use to find out?

Best regards and Happy Christmas









EDIT, Gaah i forgot, just open GPUz and there it is!!...Tobbbe go to sleep....


----------



## Jpmboy

Got 'em in...






and my faithful titans sit this dance out...


----------



## HighTemplar

Guys, let me know how your testing with the overvoltage software tool goes. I know some of you will just go straight to EVBot, as I plan on doing when it arrives, but I'm curious as to why it's causing artifacting.

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quick FS run. bone stock


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1840883


----------



## doctakedooty

Come on @Jpmboy beat my 20774 FS run with 2 cards so I can then justify the buy.


----------



## strong island 1

my asic is 82.6%. Finally got my system stable at 4.5ghz and 2133mem. The memory not great because I need a higher rated kit for ivy-e. Finally can start benching. My other card came finally. I thought this was a cool pic.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Come on @Jpmboy beat my 20774 FS run with 2 cards so I can then justify the buy.


still stock volts, air (and I mean stock volts +0mV in precisionX): http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1292544 and 3dmk11: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7651771

I do think they will do better than my Titans. will do teh waterblocks tomorrow.


----------



## Menthol

Strong my friend so glad to hear your off and running


----------



## HighTemplar

Spent some time routing my Enermax MaxRevo 1500W Cables through my C70 and removed the 2 Reference 780 Ti's, adding in the 3 780 Ti Classifieds. Also made a scratch drive for benching so I don't corrupt anything in the future.

I'm looking around for a good 4930K batch for a couple chips here soon, but for now it'll have to be my 3770k @ 4.7ghz (4.5 daily).

BTW, My ASIC's are 69.8%, 68%, and 79.7%


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> still stock volts, air (and I mean stock volts +0mV in precisionX): http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1292544 and 3dmk11: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7651771
> 
> I do think they will do better than my Titans. will do teh waterblocks tomorrow.


Mine was 1.21 v on air. I didn't buy waterblocks because I wasn't sure if I was going Classys or not.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Mine was 1.21 v on air. I didn't buy waterblocks because I wasn't sure if I was going Classys or not.


1.18V so far. I'll use the PrecX slider later. I haven't run hairdryers in years... under water in a day or two. Right now I'm making sure they handle my custom resolutions/pixel clocks. Looks good. I think you should buy a pair!









where's the unlock for these VRMs ??


----------



## Ovrclck

+75 voltage stock ln2 for now.


Can't get any higher than +100 on core, +450 mem with stock bios. I'll be flashing Sky's tonight.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.18V so far. I'll use the PrecX slider later. I haven't run hairdryers in years... under water in a day or two. Right now I'm making sure they handle my custom resolutions/pixel clocks. Looks good. I think you should buy a pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where's the unlock for these VRMs ??


 Classified_v2.0.3.0.zip 202k .zip file










Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Strong my friend so glad to hear your off and running


Thanks. I'm getting better results now but I keep getting a system_service_excpetion bsod.

This is the best I have done in 3dmark firestrike so far. it's top 20 in the hall of fame.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1293035


----------



## Ovrclck

So is the latest classified overage tool safe to use now?


----------



## doctakedooty

I am still holding 4th place with 2 cards on Firestrike if someone is going to knock me down I hope its one of you guys


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Classified_v2.0.3.0.zip 202k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Forgive me, but is there a guide to that overvolt tool..?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Finally posting my validation. Both cards are on EK blocks.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fnzb5/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sKorcheDeArtH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> I'll try it tonight too. When using it, if I wanted to go back to stock volts, will a restart or shutdown put it back to default?
> 
> 
> 
> From my experience, I had to shutdown, flip the bios switch then boot, thats the only way
> I could get the original boost 2.0 to take over voltage again.
> 
> Might as well join the club.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/z68g7/
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justinsd*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3a79p/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my little unboxing of my new baby
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wnzff/
> 
> 70.0% asic lol, time to get to benching!


OK I updated the owner's list. Whoever is on the owner's list can post in the freebie thread and win the 3 games. I will give you guys a few more hours.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Forgive me, but is there a guide to that overvolt tool..?


GPU (NVVDD) OverVoltage
Memory (FBVDD/Q) OverVoltage
PEXVDD PLL Voltage Measurement

So:

NVDD is voltage for GPU

FBVDD is Memory voltage

PEXVDD is PCIExpress Voltage










Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> GPU (NVVDD) OverVoltage
> Memory (FBVDD/Q) OverVoltage
> PEXVDD PLL Voltage Measurement
> 
> So:
> 
> NVDD is voltage for GPU
> 
> FBVDD is Memory voltage
> 
> PEXVDD is PCIExpress Voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thank you very much sir!


----------



## fatlardo

Need some help in flashing guys. First time. So I downloaded the nvflash and the newest bios. I right clicked like the ops states in first page but dont see any commands. Is it the same if I just go to windows and type cmd to bring up the black command window? From there what do I do?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Need some help in flashing guys. First time. So I downloaded the nvflash and the newest bios. I right clicked like the ops states in first page but dont see any commands. Is it the same if I just go to windows and type cmd to bring up the black command window? From there what do I do?


Hold shift and right click in the folder you stored your nvflash contents/bios in. "Open command window here" should appear.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Hold shift and right click in the folder you stored your nvflash contents/bios in. "Open command window here" should appear.


*Type:
*Nvflash --protect off*

*Press enter

*Type:
*Nvflash -4 -5 -6 "bios name here"(dot)rom* (I just rename my bios to "X" because it is harder to mess that up. So it should just appear as Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom without the parentheses)

*Press enter

*Press y* for yes the rest of the way and it will overwrite your previous bios and then when it is done several "........................." later, it will notify you of a successful flash.

**Restart your computer* and done.

*Oh and before you do any flashing make sure you save your stock bios!*


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Need some help in flashing guys. First time. So I downloaded the nvflash and the newest bios. I right clicked like the ops states in first page but dont see any commands. Is it the same if I just go to windows and type cmd to bring up the black command window? From there what do I do?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> *Type:
> *Nvflash --protect off*
> 
> *Press enter
> 
> *Type:
> *Nvflash -4 -5 -6 "bios name here"(dot)rom* (I just rename my bios to "X" because it is harder to mess that up. So it should just appear as Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom without the parentheses)
> 
> *Press enter
> 
> *Press y* for yes the rest of the way and it will overwrite your previous bios and then when it is done several "........................." later, it will notify you of a successful flash.
> 
> **Restart your computer* and done.
> 
> *Oh and before you do any flashing make sure you save your stock bios!*


This! ^ ^ Very good old school style!








But if its too confusing try the EZ3flash tool in my SIG and my flash guide too!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## jameyscott

Gah, I didn't realize how bad the vdroop was. From 1.35 to 1.31. =/ EVbot oh where art thou?


----------



## szeged

you got a 82.6% asic on your classy strong? again you get a nice asic quality classy lol. all mine have been 70.0 or so lol.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks. I'm getting better results now but I keep getting a system_service_excpetion bsod.
> 
> This is the best I have done in 3dmark firestrike so far. it's top 20 in the hall of fame.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1293035


I get the same BSOD. It's not your overclock, it's skyn3t's BIOS. I had to switch back to the stock BIOS to stop it.


----------



## szeged

hmm, evbot isnt applying or monitoring any voltages for the ti classy for me, latest firmware etc, anyone know whats up?

tried the software volt control, anytime i do anything with the software control for voltage or the evbot and try to put any load on the gpu i get a blue screen and "system service exception" bccode 3b.

Also voltage doesnt seem to actually be applying with evbot or overvolt tool, temps seem the same and instantly crashes in 3dmark.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hmm, evbot isnt applying or monitoring any voltages for the ti classy for me, latest firmware etc, anyone know whats up?
> 
> tried the software volt control, anytime i do anything with the software control for voltage or the evbot and try to put any load on the gpu i get a blue screen and "system service exception" bccode 3b.
> 
> Also voltage doesnt seem to actually be applying with evbot or overvolt tool, temps seem the same and instantly crashes in 3dmark.


Check to make sure your EvBot cable is plugged in to correct connectors, remember the first connector on the EvBot is used only for flashing new firmware or for controlling motherboard voltages. If your getting a blank EvBot screen then call support because you may have to RMA. I had to RMA mine because the screen would light up but was blank and did not register any voltages. None of the EvBot controls responded ....


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Check to make sure your EvBot cable is plugged in to correct connectors, remember the first connector on the EvBot is used only for flashing new firmware or for controlling motherboard voltages. If your getting a blank EvBot screen then call support because you may have to RMA. I had to RMA mine because the screen would light up but was blank and did not register any voltages. None of the EvBot controls responded ....


i got it plugged in correctly, and the screen isnt blank, i just think its not registering voltages correctly, or applying them correctly, my card acts as if its on stock voltage no matter how many volts i give it with the evbot or the classified tool, the only difference is it starts crashing as opposed to stock volts.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Classified_v2.0.3.0.zip 202k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Menthol

Could someone please post the factory LN2 tu bios for me, I flashed straight away to Sky's without saving.

At the moment my card clocks better with 1.212 volts than it does with 1.3 or more. I am guessing it's because I am still on air. anymore volts than that and it gets hot to fast


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Could someone please post the factory LN2 tu bios for me, I flashed straight away to Sky's without saving.
> 
> At the moment my card clocks better with 1.212 volts than it does with 1.3 or more. I am guessing it's because I am still on air. anymore volts than that and it gets hot to fast


how are you managing to get past 1.212v without constant crashing? i consistantly get blue screens when trying to apply more than 1.212v with the classified tool or my evbot.

also, here ya go -

GK110classified.doc 197k .doc file


rename .doc to .rom


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> I get the same BSOD. It's not your overclock, it's skyn3t's BIOS. I had to switch back to the stock BIOS to stop it.


Can you post a log file or give me the bsod error code. If you have LLC disable try enable it and give it a spin.
Post back


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Can you post a log file or give me the bsod error code. If you have LLC disable try enable it and give it a spin.
> Post back


ill run it again to get the BSOD since im getting the same one, ill post the log in a few mins. Anytime i go over 1.212v boom blue screen and hard reset.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ill run it again to get the BSOD since im getting the same one, ill post the log in a few mins. Anytime i go over 1.212v boom blue screen and hard reset.


Try replicate it with stock clock and above 1.212v. . I still thiking the classy Ti can't register the above 1.212v right because of the firware and voltage tool ou of date. But i will keep look i to the bios too. Anything is possible with the new B1 chip.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Try replicate it with stock clock and above 1.212v. . I still thiking the classy Ti can't register the above 1.212v right because of the firware and voltage tool ou of date. But i will keep look i to the bios too. Anything is possible with the new B1 chip.


with everything set to stock on your bios with 1.25v it works fine no crashes, just ran firestrike 3 times to confirm.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Try replicate it with stock clock and above 1.212v. . I still thiking the classy Ti can't register the above 1.212v right because of the firware and voltage tool ou of date. But i will keep look i to the bios too. Anything is possible with the new B1 chip.


Yeah, i had to flip the switch back to "normal". Was having 19s and 9s with this first skyn3t version + ov tool. There's no rush to put out a mod bios. Take the time needed and we can beta test before you publish it.

I'd like to get control of vdroop before playing with the voltages...

Anyone know which vrms are on the pcb? I may be able to pull the manuf instruction set. Hopefully it's ON semi. International rectifier is a pia with their "confidential" information.


----------



## szeged

Yeah sky i will be more than happy to be your guinea pig tester for any new bios, i am consistantly getting crashes with any non stock clock over 1.212v currently though, really wanna know whats going on lol.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, i had to flip the switch back to "normal". Was having 19s and 9s with this first skyn3t version + ov tool. There's no rush to put out a mod bios. Take the time needed and we can beta test before you publish it.
> 
> I'd like to get control of vdroop before playing with the voltages...
> 
> Anyone know which vrms on on the pcb? I may be able to pull the manuf instruction set. Hopefully it's ON semi. International rectifier is a pia with their "confidential" information.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Yeah sky i will be more than happy to be your guinea pig tester for any new bios, i am consistantly getting crashes with any non stock clock over 1.212v currently though, really wanna know whats going on lol.


both of you got PM with my new revision.

@strong island 1 please remove the Classy Ti vbios from the OP for now. till we get this issue fixed.

thank you all

I will going to keep eye on this thread from my phone, so grama will be a pain and not quote


----------



## skyn3t

l8ter, Jpmboy and szeged you both have enough to play till tonight. hoop I nailed on D and E


----------



## totalownership

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> GPU (NVVDD) OverVoltage
> Memory (FBVDD/Q) OverVoltage
> PEXVDD PLL Voltage Measurement
> 
> So:
> 
> NVDD is voltage for GPU
> 
> FBVDD is Memory voltage
> 
> PEXVDD is PCIExpress Voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


My question though is how do you know to apply what and when? Right now all I do is the GPU voltage. How do I know and should I apply the other two?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> GPU (NVVDD) OverVoltage
> Memory (FBVDD/Q) OverVoltage
> PEXVDD PLL Voltage Measurement
> 
> So:
> 
> NVDD is voltage for GPU
> 
> FBVDD is Memory voltage
> 
> PEXVDD is PCIExpress Voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


i just entered 1.25v and hit apply but when i checked voltage on precision, it didn't change..


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> i just entered 1.25v and hit apply but when i checked voltage on precision, it didn't change..


Precision reads driver, so never'll show over 1.212v check with the tool, the real voltage...and so does every program except AB mod with direct controller readings.


----------



## Maximus Knight

i wanna break the barrier..


----------



## doctakedooty

I wanted to ask you guys I am selling my 780 Ti today. Should I go with a 780 Classy been thinking I may wait till Maxwell to start benching again a lot so I can spend the time between now and then buying a test bench and some more LN2 stuff.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> i wanna break the barrier..


Ride a jet


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Ride a jet


don't really get ya but i think ya mean the 770 is going off..?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks. I'm getting better results now but I keep getting a system_service_excpetion bsod.
> 
> This is the best I have done in 3dmark firestrike so far. it's top 20 in the hall of fame.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1293035
> 
> 
> 
> I get the same BSOD. It's not your overclock, it's skyn3t's BIOS. I had to switch back to the stock BIOS to stop it.
Click to expand...

I really hope your right. I am having the most miserable experience. I keep getting bsod's no matter what I do. I thought my cpu or memory was unstable. I didn't even test my card with stock bios. I went right to sky's bios. I am going to run home and try it.

Anyone else having system service exception bsod's.

I didn't see any of the previous posts. Glad my system isn't messed up. I had so many new things installed it took time to narrow down the problem.

Can you guys send me a copy of the test bios also.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, i had to flip the switch back to "normal". Was having 19s and 9s with this first skyn3t version + ov tool. There's no rush to put out a mod bios. Take the time needed and we can beta test before you publish it.
> 
> I'd like to get control of vdroop before playing with the voltages...
> 
> Anyone know which vrms on on the pcb? I may be able to pull the manuf instruction set. Hopefully it's ON semi. International rectifier is a pia with their "confidential" information.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Yeah sky i will be more than happy to be your guinea pig tester for any new bios, i am consistantly getting crashes with any non stock clock over 1.212v currently though, really wanna know whats going on lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> both of you got PM with my new revision.
> 
> @strong island 1 please remove the Classy Ti vbios from the OP for now. till we get this issue fixed.
> 
> thank you all
> 
> I will going to keep eye on this thread from my phone, so grama will be a pain and not quote
Click to expand...

I removed it. Can I get a copy of the test bios's also. I thought my card really sucked but now maybe it doesn't. My evbot is applying the voltages but it doesn't really do anything to help my overclock. I wonder if we need a new evbot firmware. Did evga post a 780 ti firmware.


----------



## lilchronic

bsod 0x019 and 0x116 is what i was getting with all skynets latest bios even for the 780's, rolled back to a older revision and all bsod's were gone.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I removed it. Can I get a copy of the test bios's also. I thought my card really sucked but now maybe it doesn't. My evbot is applying the voltages but it doesn't really do anything to help my overclock. I wonder if we need a new evbot firmware. Did evga post a 780 ti firmware.


I think there's a v29? Will check when i get back later...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> bsod 0x019 and 0x116 is what i was getting with all skynets latest bios even for the 780's, rolled back to a older revision and all bsod's were gone.


That's awesome news. I have never had that happen from a bios so I was blaming everything else first. Thank god my 4930k isn't as bad as I thought. my card probably isn't as bad as I thought either. I am going to go find the new evbot firmware now.


----------



## strong island 1

Hey guys justinsd won the free 3 games from the contest i had. congratulations.


----------



## skyn3t

Jpmboy and szeged can you add strong to the email please.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> i just entered 1.25v and hit apply but when i checked voltage on precision, it didn't change..


These cards are new and not even the 780Ti is supported yet by AB and no other software was refreshed in months!
Perhaps even EVBOT need a software update!
So as Strong Island said feedback about the classys volt tool has to go to [email protected] forums, i already PM´ed TIN about the Classys VRM´s so soon ill have some insight i hope about this!
Give it time Gentleman and all will be fine!









Cheers all

Ed

(Skynet Team)

(For those wondering who TIN is, a World Class Overclocker and Engineer)


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> i just entered 1.25v and hit apply but when i checked voltage on precision, it didn't change..
> 
> 
> 
> These cards are new and not even the 780Ti is supported yet by AB and no other software was refreshed in months!
> Perhaps even EVBOT need a software update!
> So as Strong Island said feedback about the classys volt tool has to go to [email protected] forums, i already PM´ed TIN about the Classys VRM´s so son ill have some insight i hope about this!
> Give it time Gentleman and all will be fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skynet Team)
Click to expand...

exactly. we all just need to relax and work together and everything will be worked out. I am looking for a new evbot firmware now and I have never once had a problem with any skyn3t bios so I have complete faith in him. We are lucky we have him and Ed in our corner. FTW12345 was asking for feedback about the tool so it would be a good idea to go over there and give some. Wait until we get a bios first because there were times when the tool seemed to be working and my evbot verified it. I don't want to blame it on the tool if it isn't the issue.

The last evbot firmware posted is p28. So I don't think it needs to be updated for the ti.

Jacob do you know if we need a firmware update for the evbot for the ti classy. I think mine was working but I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## strong island 1

this is why the kingpin edition is so tempting. if it does really have unlimited tdp out of the box.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> GPU (NVVDD) OverVoltage
> Memory (FBVDD/Q) OverVoltage
> PEXVDD PLL Voltage Measurement
> 
> So:
> 
> NVDD is voltage for GPU
> 
> FBVDD is Memory voltage
> 
> PEXVDD is PCIExpress Voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
> 
> 
> 
> i just entered 1.25v and hit apply but when i checked voltage on precision, it didn't change..
Click to expand...

Also just so you know the software voltage tool never shows up in precision. until gpuz can read the voltage, the only way to tell is with a dmm or read the voltages in the evbot.


----------



## h2spartan

All these initial software problems makes my waiting a little more bearable....Hopefully there are updates soon.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> All these initial software problems makes my waiting a little more bearable....Hopefully there are updates soon.


As soon as I get home from work I will start testing the new bios's sky sent. We should be able to get everything worked out. To be honest I am so relieved that it was the bios. I thought I had some other major problems. Good to know my 4930k and ti classified aren't as bad as I thought. None of my benchmarks really count because I was so unstable. And even being unstable I still was able to get 14k graphics score so I am really excited for when we get these issues resolved.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> As soon as I get home from work I will start testing the new bios's sky sent. We should be able to get everything worked out. To be honest I am so relieved that it was the bios. I thought I had some other major problems. Good to know my 4930k and ti classified aren't as bad as I thought. None of my benchmarks really count because I was so unstable. And even being unstable I still was able to get 14k graphics score so I am really excited for when we get these issues resolved.


Hell yeah! We should be able to achieve some pretty ridiculous scores!


----------



## Mure

Quick question. What's the reason when I go to highest reading of voltage on my classy in GPU-Z that is reads 223.1v? I've seen it read 30, 50, 223? I assume it's just an error but really weird? The card runs flawlessly, I haven't OCed the Classy at all. Max temps in BF4 are 65 degrees. 84.9% ASIC and Samsung memory.

I want to do a mild overclock on stock volts but I'm a bit wary as I fried a 780 lightning with a very mild OC (100 mhz core, 200 mem, 109% Power +100 MV). The lightning was at 70ish degrees when my comp basically black screened and the fans on the card went to 100% and wouldn't stop, couldn't get a picture and had to RMA.

Basically looking for 1200-1250 MHZ without adding voltage or as little as possible on the stock bios. Just wondering if something is wrong with my system because those voltage readings from GPU-Z are worrying me. I'm an OC noob, not looking to flash a bios or anything, just trying to pick up a little performance.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> bsod 0x019 and 0x116 is what i was getting with all skynets latest bios even for the 780's, rolled back to a older revision and all bsod's were gone.


Not the bios, it's the LLC disable mod that causes the bsod 19 crap prematurely. Atleast for me it does.

Maybe I'm talking about something else?

But I get bsod 19 and 116 with the LLC disable mod in 3dmark benchies and gaming. Valley works ok though with the mod.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> *These cards are new and not even the 780Ti is supported yet by AB and no other software was refreshed in months!*
> Perhaps even EVBOT need a software update!
> So as Strong Island said feedback about the classys volt tool has to go to [email protected] forums, i already PM´ed TIN about the Classys VRM´s so soon ill have some insight i hope about this!
> Give it time Gentleman and all will be fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skynet Team)
> 
> (For those wondering who TIN is, a World Class Overclocker and Engineer)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mure*
> 
> Quick question. *What's the reason when I go to highest reading of voltage on my classy in GPU-Z that is reads 223.1v? I've seen it read 30, 50, 223?* I assume it's just an error but really weird? The card runs flawlessly, I haven't OCed the Classy at all. Max temps in BF4 are 65 degrees. 84.9% ASIC and Samsung memory.
> 
> I want to do a mild overclock on stock volts but I'm a bit wary as I fried a 780 lightning with a very mild OC (100 mhz core, 200 mem, 109% Power +100 MV). The lightning was at 70ish degrees when my comp basically black screened and the fans on the card went to 100% and wouldn't stop, couldn't get a picture and had to RMA.
> 
> Basically looking for 1200-1250 MHZ without adding voltage or as little as possible on the stock bios. Just wondering if something is wrong with my system because those voltage readings from GPU-Z are worrying me. I'm an OC noob, not looking to flash a bios or anything, just trying to pick up a little performance.


The reason is in my earlier post! No software is updated for 780Ti/780Ti Classified! So GPUz, Nvidia Inspector, PrecisionX, AB all might report different values in different situations all result way off!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Mure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> The reason is in my earlier post! No software is updated for 780Ti/780Ti Classified! So GPUz, Nvidia Inspector, PrecisionX, AB all might report different values in different situations all result way off!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


I guess I should of clarified, I'm talking about a regular 780 classy not TI.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mure*
> 
> I guess I should of clarified, I'm talking about a regular 780 classy not TI.


Can be drivers or Oc software! try to uninstall all Oc programs (AB, PrecisionX etc...) delete their folders and reboot, install the one you use and try to replicate the problem, if not solved, download Display Driver Uninstaller: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html
and remove all nvidia drivers, reboot and install latest drivers! it should fix the stuck voltage readings!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Jpmboy

*Noob question - the Ti C come with an insulator strip that goes on the VRMs...? Are you guys using this or just the thermal pads (seems like .. no right?).*


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Noob question - the Ti C come with an insulator strip that goes on the VRMs...? Are you guys using this or just the thermal pads (seems like .. no right?).*


The thermal pads cover the VRM's. No need for the insulator strip


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Jacob do you know if we need a firmware update for the evbot for the ti classy. I think mine was working but I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask.


Nope, the existing EVbot firmware for 780 Classified is compatible with Ti.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> bsod 0x019 and 0x116 is what i was getting with all skynets latest bios even for the 780's, rolled back to a older revision and all bsod's were gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the bios, it's the LLC disable mod that causes the bsod 19 crap prematurely. Atleast for me it does.
> 
> Maybe I'm talking about something else?
> 
> But I get bsod 19 and 116 with the LLC disable mod in 3dmark benchies and gaming. Valley works ok though with the mod.
Click to expand...

ya it's the new bios for the ti classy that is causing the bsod's. I have never tried the llc mod and I was getting them also. I am going home now to test the new bios's.

By the way, congrats on all your new scores. That titan is a beast. I can't believe that Valley score. You could probably break 100.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Not the bios, it's the LLC disable mod that causes the bsod 19 crap prematurely. Atleast for me it does.
> 
> Maybe I'm talking about something else?
> 
> But I get bsod 19 and 116 with the LLC disable mod in 3dmark benchies and gaming. Valley works ok though with the mod.


well on the older vbios it works fine with LLC-0% , once i flashed to the new rev3 A bios , it started to bsod with stock LLC and with LLC @ 0% ?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Jacob do you know if we need a firmware update for the evbot for the ti classy. I think mine was working but I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, the existing EVbot firmware for 780 Classified is compatible with Ti.
Click to expand...

ok cool, just making sure. Mine seems to be working fine and I think it was just clashing with the bios. Do you think evga would ever release a bios update with a higher power limit. It's really the only thing that holds the cards back.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ok cool, just making sure. Mine seems to be working fine and I think it was just clashing with the bios. Do you think evga would ever release a bios update with a higher power limit. It's really the only thing that holds the cards back.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help.


No problem, and unfortunately there are restrictions that keep us from releasing a higher power target BIOS, if this ever changes in the future we will.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ok cool, just making sure. Mine seems to be working fine and I think it was just clashing with the bios. Do you think evga would ever release a bios update with a higher power limit. It's really the only thing that holds the cards back.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, and unfortunately there are restrictions that keep us from releasing a higher power target BIOS, if this ever changes in the future we will.
Click to expand...

I understand, hopefully we will get it resolved. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mure*
> 
> Quick question. What's the reason when I go to highest reading of voltage on my classy in GPU-Z that is reads 223.1v? I've seen it read 30, 50, 223? I assume it's just an error but really weird? The card runs flawlessly, I haven't OCed the Classy at all. Max temps in BF4 are 65 degrees. 84.9% ASIC and Samsung memory.
> 
> I want to do a mild overclock on stock volts but I'm a bit wary as I fried a 780 lightning with a very mild OC (100 mhz core, 200 mem, 109% Power +100 MV). The lightning was at 70ish degrees when my comp basically black screened and the fans on the card went to 100% and wouldn't stop, couldn't get a picture and had to RMA.
> 
> Basically looking for 1200-1250 MHZ without adding voltage or as little as possible on the stock bios. Just wondering if something is wrong with my system because those voltage readings from GPU-Z are worrying me. I'm an OC noob, not looking to flash a bios or anything, just trying to pick up a little performance.


That does sound weird. Which parameter are you talking about though? The VDDC in GPU-Z's sensor tab? Your temp's are fine so I'm guessing it's an error, if it doesn't happen again I'd chalk it down to a glitch.

Your target OC should be easily achievable with your card. My two have an ASIC rating of 70 to 75% and I run them in SLI at 1254MHz as a stable, 24/7 gaming OC. Memory is running at 1675MHz and my max temp's in-game are around 72 degrees on the top card. This is at the max allowable stock voltage (1.212v I believe). On the EVGA voltage tool I used +38mv as anything over this appeared to make no difference. I believe it was stable without, but my temp's are fine and I felt it gave me a little more security in terms of the stability of my OC.

Do you know what your card boosts to at the moment? You'll probably find it's already at around 1150MHz, so adding 50-100 should be okay for you. I like to loop Heaven for a test initially and raise the core clock first in 13MHz increments. Once you reach a clock you're happy with you can try increasing the memory clock to complete the OC. After that I like to use an hour of Heaven looping, or alternatively your favourite game for a few hours. Maybe not BF4 at the mo though, as it's so buggy you might attribute a glitch to your hardware or OC when in fact it's the game!

For gaming I feel the stock LN2 bios is really great. You can make some gains by loading a custom bios (the Skyn3t ones are ace) and using the Classified Controller voltage tool, but to be honest in terms of actual gaming it really doesn't make much difference. On the other hand, it does make benching and tweaking a lot of fun, the feeling that you're getting the most out of your hardware is satisfying in its own right.

Sorry to hear about your Lighning, that must really have sucked. But hopefully it's one of those things that happened for the best and you're going to enjoy the Classified even more than you did that card!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> The thermal pads cover the VRM's. No need for the insulator strip


thanks!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks!


Enjoy your card(s)


----------



## Mure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> That does sound weird. Which parameter are you talking about though? The VDDC in GPU-Z's sensor tab? Your temp's are fine so I'm guessing it's an error, if it doesn't happen again I'd chalk it down to a glitch.
> 
> Your target OC should be easily achievable with your card. My two have an ASIC rating of 70 to 75% and I run them in SLI at 1254MHz as a stable, 24/7 gaming OC. Memory is running at 1675MHz and my max temp's in-game are around 72 degrees on the top card. This is at the max allowable stock voltage (1.212v I believe). On the EVGA voltage tool I used +38mv as anything over this appeared to make no difference. I believe it was stable without, but my temp's are fine and I felt it gave me a little more security in terms of the stability of my OC.
> 
> Do you know what your card boosts to at the moment? You'll probably find it's already at around 1150MHz, so adding 50-100 should be okay for you. I like to loop Heaven for a test initially and raise the core clock first in 13MHz increments. Once you reach a clock you're happy with you can try increasing the memory clock to complete the OC. After that I like to use an hour of Heaven looping, or alternatively your favourite game for a few hours. Maybe not BF4 at the mo though, as it's so buggy you might attribute a glitch to your hardware or OC when in fact it's the game!
> 
> For gaming I feel the stock LN2 bios is really great. You can make some gains by loading a custom bios (the Skyn3t ones are ace) and using the Classified Controller voltage tool, but to be honest in terms of actual gaming it really doesn't make much difference. On the other hand, it does make benching and tweaking a lot of fun, the feeling that you're getting the most out of your hardware is satisfying in its own right.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Lighning, that must really have sucked. But hopefully it's one of those things that happened for the best and you're going to enjoy the Classified even more than you did that card!


Yea it's the VDDC I'm talking about. Yes, the card boosts to 1150 stock. Yea BF4 isn't really the best test I suppose lol, the game is still so broken. The lightning was a cool card, I actually liked it a lot, but it seems I had a lemon. Loving the classy so far, out-performs the lightning by a good 5% out of the box from the testing I've done. I assume the VDDC readings are just some random error, might try doing a clean driver install and reinstall gpu-z and see if it helps. Thanks for your help


----------



## skyn3t

@jpmboy @szeged @strong island 1are you guys up. just got home and ready to make some revision on the Classy Ti.

but first I would like to see some numbers on stock bios, how much core clock is applied to the stock voltage.

Tree revision on the way. its up to you now.


----------



## trickeh2k

Ok, think I found the limit of my card, at least with 1.212V and I will never be able to use these clocks for gaming until i get it under water, but im pretty happy with the result considering it's still the standard acx blower










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1297889

SCORE
10258 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(1x) and Intel Core i5-2500K Processor
Graphics Score 12630
Physics Score 7991
Combined Score 5174


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @jpmboy @szeged @strong island 1are you guys up. just got home and ready to make some revision on the Classy Ti.
> 
> but first I would like to see some numbers on stock bios, how much core clock is applied to the stock voltage.
> 
> Tree revision on the way. its up to you now.


testing the new ones now, will pm you the results and post here.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> testing the new ones now, will pm you the results and post here.


I'm still digging the the stock and LN2 bios and the only changes is power limit,

LN2 = default 300w and by 115% max 345w
Stock = default 300W by 110% max 330w

LN2 bios only has 5% = 15w more. nothing else.

I was wondering if the issue is the evbot and classy voltage tool. My analysis was made from start o end.


----------



## Ovrclck

Using the latest votlage tool. I set the voltage to 1.212 and immediately hard locked with +50 from +100 core. I'm guessing it boosted to 1300mhz and didn't have enough juice. This is with stock bios ln2


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Using the latest votlage tool. I set the voltage to 1.212 and immediately hard locked with +50 from +100 core. I'm guessing it boosted to 1300mhz and didn't have enough juice. This is with stock bios ln2


you want to test some vBios ?


----------



## Ovrclck

Sure.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Sure.


check your pm now


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> check your pm now


Replied.


----------



## cobz

My Validation..







http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/chkf/


----------



## fatlardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> *Type:
> *Nvflash --protect off*
> 
> *Press enter
> 
> *Type:
> *Nvflash -4 -5 -6 "bios name here"(dot)rom* (I just rename my bios to "X" because it is harder to mess that up. So it should just appear as Nvflash -4 -5 -6 X.rom without the parentheses)
> 
> *Press enter
> 
> *Press y* for yes the rest of the way and it will overwrite your previous bios and then when it is done several "........................." later, it will notify you of a successful flash.
> 
> **Restart your computer* and done.
> 
> *Oh and before you do any flashing make sure you save your stock bios!*


Thanks! Worked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> This! ^ ^ Very good old school style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if its too confusing try the EZ3flash tool in my SIG and my flash guide too!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Thanks!

What is max safe temps for air?


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Thanks! Worked.
> Thanks!
> 
> What is max safe temps for air?


Max 80C but the lower the better!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> These cards are new and not even the 780Ti is supported yet by AB and no other software was refreshed in months!
> Perhaps even EVBOT need a software update!
> So as Strong Island said feedback about the classys volt tool has to go to [email protected] forums, i already PM´ed TIN about the Classys VRM´s so soon ill have some insight i hope about this!
> Give it time Gentleman and all will be fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers all
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skynet Team)
> 
> (For those wondering who TIN is, a World Class Overclocker and Engineer)


OHH my bad! For a moment i thought its meant pretty much for GK110 lol thanks!


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Max 80C but the lower the better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


i thought i read somewhere the chip would be fine up to 90c


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i thought i read somewhere the chip would be fine up to 90c


True but many experienced people here usually recommend a bit below the absolute max *safe* limits. Why? Keyword: The word in bold!


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i thought i read somewhere the chip would be fine up to 90c


AMD/ATI sub-forum


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> AMD/ATI sub-forum


nah nvidia's website:

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-780-ti/specifications

95C


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> how are you managing to get past 1.212v without constant crashing? i consistantly get blue screens when trying to apply more than 1.212v with the classified tool or my evbot.
> 
> also, here ya go -
> 
> GK110classified.doc 197k .doc file
> 
> 
> rename .doc to .rom


Thanks, I had a Homer moment, flashing a bios without saving the original.
I was getting crashes sorry, I was having troubles I have degraded my 390k to the point where the system will only run with a constant high voltage, if I enable the power saving features and auto or offset voltage I would bsod randomly even setting idle. I stuck the ti Classy in my Haswell system until a new 4930 arrives, multiple issues makes it hard to nail down the problem

Well that straightened out the video driver crashes and vid driver corruption I was experiencing.
I had unboxed the card flipped the bios switch to ln2 on first boot I flashed to skynets bios. blind faith in skynet, at least all is well easily does 1250 core 8000 mem on 1.212 volts and air cooling. I assume that is pretty much the norm. ASIC 67.1%


----------



## doctakedooty

So has anyone gotten anywhere with the Ti Classys yet? Just haven't seen anything lately from you guys except BSOD errors. Are you guys getting anything more out of it then reference so far?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> nah nvidia's website:
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-780-ti/specifications
> 
> 95C


Since you already knew the safe temps why did you ask in the first place? To check if NVidia is posting false info?

You asked and got an answer from a very experienced person here.

Someone telling you 80'C and you "reject" their opinion with posting NVidia's info implying they are wrong, is kinda, well, not so nice.









And also posting that 90'C and 95'C is safe(the card will no explode yes) is not good information. Many people here are not benchers and overclockers or much tech savvy.

Also running 90-95'C on the core meaning the cards cooling is not sufficient, imagine other parts on the card(VRM's etc)?

Someone might see your suggestion and while gaming or doing a quick bench leave his card to go up to 90-95'C and while *extremely rare/unlikely*, cause damage to the card or something.

Just think about it. Oh and also some people live in very hot countries.


----------



## strong island 1

wow so I flashed the stock ln2 bios back and this card is amazing. I should have tested it first with stock bios. I just did a valley run at stock voltage at 1300mhz core and 4000mhz memory. For some reason though these cards don't score as high in valley as the other 780's do. I will try 3dmark now.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> this is why the kingpin edition is so tempting. if it does really have unlimited tdp out of the box.
> Also just so you know the software voltage tool never shows up in precision. until gpuz can read the voltage, the only way to tell is with a dmm or read the voltages in the evbot.


OH! ok it's probably working fine then..now i just got to find where to measure the voltage..got my DMM here =)


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow so I flashed the stock ln2 bios back and this card is amazing. I should have tested it first with stock bios. I just did a valley run at stock voltage at 1300mhz core and 4000mhz memory. For some reason though these cards don't score as high in valley as the other 780's do. I will try 3dmark now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks right for the core OC but with 4k mem you should get at least 1 more FPS if all is optimized properly, just try lowering the memory maybe score will rise a little.
Also try what i posted here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1440586/evga-announced-gtx-780-ti-classified/700#post_21387750


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Since you already knew the safe temps why did you ask in the first place? To check if NVidia is posting false info?
> 
> You asked and got an answer from a very experienced person here.
> 
> Someone telling you 80'C and you "reject" their opinion with posting NVidia's info implying they are wrong, is kinda, well, not so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also posting that 90'C and 95'C is safe(the card will no explode yes) is not good information. Many people here are not benchers and overclockers or much tech savvy.
> 
> Also running 90-95'C on the core meaning the cards cooling is not sufficient, imagine other parts on the card(VRM's etc)?
> 
> Someone might see your suggestion and while gaming or doing a quick bench leave his card to go up to 90-95'C and while *extremely rare/unlikely*, cause damage to the card or something.
> 
> Just think about it. Oh and also some people live in very hot countries.


I wasn't asking, I was having a discussion with a member that told another member that the max temp was 80C. I was just being thoughtful and saying "I thought max temp was 90C." Rather than saying "You are wrong the max temp is 90C." Sounds to me like you're not being so nice, not me.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow so I flashed the stock ln2 bios back and this card is amazing. I should have tested it first with stock bios. I just did a valley run at stock voltage at 1300mhz core and 4000mhz memory. For some reason though these cards don't score as high in valley as the other 780's do. I will try 3dmark now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks right for the core OC but with 4k mem you should get at least 1 more FPS if all is optimized properly, just try lowering the memory maybe score will rise a little.
> Also try what i posted here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1440586/evga-announced-gtx-780-ti-classified/700#post_21387750
Click to expand...

ya it didn't throttle, these cards are just scoring very low in valley for some reason.

But now I just got the same system service exception bsod and I am not even using sky's bios. On the stock ln2 bios it happened. I applied 1.2v with my evbot and tried running valley again and I crashed and the bsod loop started happening.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya it didn't throttle, these cards are just scoring very low in valley for some reason.
> .


The reason is low clocks due to limited voltage








Compared to my previous [email protected] and Ti @1350 the difference is 83->89.3fps
Compared to Titan clock for clock doesn't seem good, but almost on par...due to loosened mem. latencies presume


----------



## strong island 1

ok so after doing a lot of testing tonight. overvolting using either the evbot or the classified software voltage tool causes the bsod's If I don't use either and just use precision for all settings, I don't get the bsod's. This happened on a ton of different bios's I tried.


----------



## strong island 1

I just tried flashing a reference 780 ti bios and my score is much better. I guess the memory setting are different. This is all on stock voltage.




Here are some 3dmark runs at stock voltage.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1299381


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> I wasn't asking, I was having a discussion with a member that told another member that the max temp was 80C. I was just being thoughtful and saying "I thought max temp was 90C." Rather than saying "You are wrong the max temp is 90C." Sounds to me like you're not being so nice, not me.


That would teach me to read more carefully and also get more sleep.

My apologies my friend. I thought you were the one that Ed(Occam) replied too. But it was *fatlardo* that asked and Ed replied him.

I'm sure you get the idea why I thought "you" weren't so nice.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I just tried flashing a reference 780 ti bios and my score is much better. I guess the memory setting are different. This is all on stock voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some 3dmark runs at stock voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1299381


wow! I haven't been around the Ti thread lately. Do really Ti's hit [email protected] stock volts(assuming 1.187v)?? 90fps with stock volts?! Nice!

*Edit:* Oh its a Classy.. But again! [email protected] volts..!


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I just tried flashing a reference 780 ti bios and my score is much better. I guess the memory setting are different. This is all on stock voltage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some 3dmark runs at stock voltage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1299381


Strong numbers here Island1 ... you have +1 strap over me and 200mhz memory reflecting in 1fps more in Valley...nice, also your FS is very good 14.4k GPU is just perfect, let all we pray and hope there will be a real voltage tweak in the near future for our cards and Nvidia didn't screwed us all.








Congratulations on the numbers, seem astonishing keeping in mind 1.2v Volts with [email protected]% are ~1.176 real under load...
Those Samsung memory chips are insane 8100mhz


----------



## bittbull187

Hello all , having issues flashing my three classy. Ive tried the guide but still not able to flash any of the .roms here. Keep getting mismatch id etc, just trying to get the most out of them. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ok so after doing a lot of testing tonight. overvolting using either the evbot or the classified software voltage tool causes the bsod's If I don't use either and just use precision for all settings, I don't get the bsod's. This happened on a ton of different bios's I tried.


this is was my first request when I posted my vBios. to test on stock them switch to vBios.

ask Ed OccamRazor hes knows all my steps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow so I flashed the stock ln2 bios back and this card is amazing. I should have tested it first with stock bios. I just did a valley run at stock voltage at 1300mhz core and 4000mhz memory. For some reason though these cards don't score as high in valley as the other 780's do. I will try 3dmark now.


yeah - I've been able to get pretty far with the stock bios' and only 1.1875V. Has anyone actually checked the volt tool for effect on a measured vddc? Or software only?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ok so after doing a lot of testing tonight. overvolting using either the evbot or the classified software voltage tool causes the bsod's If I don't use either and just use precision for all settings, I don't get the bsod's. This happened on a ton of different bios's I tried.


Same here!!


----------



## Yonner

hey guys , I have added water blocks to my 780 classifieds now and would like some advice on using the overvoltage tool , do I just set the top voltage and not touch the other 2?
The NVVDD set to 1.3v and leave the FBVDD at 1.6? and the PEXVDD at 1.050v, thanks for any advice


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Keep getting mismatch id etc


That doesn't mean anything, you keep going.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*


Wow! with extra voltage would definitely break 100fps in valley!

Okay I want my classy really really bad now. Can't believe I have to wait the weekend. I wanted to be testing my card over the weekend but nooooooo....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Wow! with extra voltage would definitely break 100fps in valley!
> 
> Okay I want my classy really really bad now. Can't believe I have to wait the weekend. I wanted to be testing my card over the weekend but nooooooo....


Yeah - just gotta figure out how!


----------



## HighTemplar

I'm really frustrated about these cards. I just spent over $2600 on the cards and waterblocks only to find out that EVBot does absolutely nothing to help with OC's, and the voltage is basically locked at 1.212v. I'm about to just return all 3 of them and keep my 2 reference cards.

At least I can put one of the blocks on my 780 Classy and mess with that =/


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> I'm really frustrated about these cards. I just spent over $2600 on the cards and waterblocks only to find out that EVBot does absolutely nothing to help with OC's, and the voltage is basically locked at 1.212v. I'm about to just return all 3 of them and keep my 2 reference cards.
> 
> At least I can put one of the blocks on my 780 Classy and mess with that =/


Give 'em time. It's to be expected to have a bit of a rocky start. It'll get better.









EDIT: Or, I'll just trade you might two 780 Classifieds.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Give 'em time. It's to be expected to have a bit of a rocky start. It'll get better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Or, I'll just trade you might two 780 Classifieds.


lol, if it's not fixed, I would consider it. At least the 780 classys can be overvolted and not BSOD every time. I also have blocks on the way that fit both.. hm.

I've posted on the EVGA forums. I'm about to make a thread also.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Give 'em time. It's to be expected to have a bit of a rocky start. It'll get better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Or, I'll just trade you might two 780 Classifieds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, if it's not fixed, I would consider it. At least the 780 classys can be overvolted and not BSOD every time. I also have blocks on the way that fit both.. hm.
> 
> I've posted on the EVGA forums. I'm about to make a thread also.
Click to expand...

I'll take your EVbot if you go that route.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## HighTemplar

Ok guys, I've had a revelation. I think our problem is with Precision itself.

Try switching to Afterburner (I know it's not fully compatible yet, but it works)

I used beta 16.

With beta 16 as long as I boot my PC with the EVbot set to the stock volts of 1.1685 or whatever, it boots fine.

Then once it boots, I don't open Precision at all. I open up AB and (using skyn3t's BIOS) I set the power limit to max, then I started up 3dmark 11 and set the fan speed to 100%. I started with a small OC, and worked my way up. I think temps are my main enemy but the overvoltage from EVBot is working fine. I haven't tried the software tool yet.

As long as I use AB, I can overvolt and tweak my OCs.

What I do is set 3dmark11 to windowed and run firestrike on 1 gpu so I can monitor the clockspeeds and TDP/temps.

I was able to overvolt enough to where I hit my temp ceiling of 95C and the TDP maxed out at 151% on Skyn3t's BIOS.

So guys I suggest you try flashing skyn3t's original ti classy BIOS he posted and try it with Afterburner.

Good luck!









I was able to get up to around 1.31 and hit my temp ceiling around there on Air.

I have my blocks coming Monday I believe, so we'll see what happens. But for now, it seems to be functional.

NO other BIOS has enough TDP to do this. I tried FTW's BIOS on the kingpin forums but his 200% for some reason is working on a different power ratio than skyn3t's, so his was maxing at 200% even with 1.225v, but skyn3t's I could push to 95C and stopped.

Now keep in mind this didn't help my OC much because I'm on air, but I'm sure once I'm on water its legs will stretch. I'm sure one of these 3 cards is decent.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ok so after doing a lot of testing tonight. overvolting using either the evbot or the classified software voltage tool causes the bsod's If I don't use either and just use precision for all settings, I don't get the bsod's. This happened on a ton of different bios's I tried.
> 
> 
> 
> this is was my first request when I posted my vBios. to test on stock them switch to vBios.
> 
> ask Ed OccamRazor hes knows all my steps.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow so I flashed the stock ln2 bios back and this card is amazing. I should have tested it first with stock bios. I just did a valley run at stock voltage at 1300mhz core and 4000mhz memory. For some reason though these cards don't score as high in valley as the other 780's do. I will try 3dmark now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah - I've been able to get pretty far with the stock bios' and only 1.1875V. Has anyone actually checked the volt tool for effect on a measured vddc? Or software only?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ok so after doing a lot of testing tonight. overvolting using either the evbot or the classified software voltage tool causes the bsod's If I don't use either and just use precision for all settings, I don't get the bsod's. This happened on a ton of different bios's I tried.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here!!
Click to expand...

skyn3t are you saying that the vbios should work for overvoltage if I try other steps. Right now even on the stock ln2 bios any overvolting causes bsod. No matter what bios. It happens with the evbot and the software overvoltage tool.

This is really frustrating. I wonder if this is something evga needs to fix or nvidia with the drivers, or if we can get around it with a bios. I wonder if the kingpin edition would have these same issues.


----------



## Yonner

guys I just noticed that when I set my voltage in the classified voltage tool to 1.3v my valley program starts for 5 seconds then freezes and says theres a problem , but if I set the classified voltage to the same voltage in Precision x 1.212 it will run fine? am I doin some thing worng or am I confusing the system because Precsion x is sayin to do 1.212 and im setting 1.3 in classified voltage tool?

by the way im on skyn3ts LN2 bios V3


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Ok guys, I've had a revelation. I think our problem is with Precision itself.
> 
> Try switching to Afterburner (I know it's not fully compatible yet, but it works)
> 
> I used beta 16.
> 
> With beta 16 as long as I boot my PC with the EVbot set to the stock volts of 1.1685 or whatever, it boots fine.
> 
> Then once it boots, I don't open Precision at all. I open up AB and (using skyn3t's BIOS) I set the power limit to max, then I started up 3dmark 11 and set the fan speed to 100%. I started with a small OC, and worked my way up. I think temps are my main enemy but the overvoltage from EVBot is working fine. I haven't tried the software tool yet.
> 
> As long as I use AB, I can overvolt and tweak my OCs.
> 
> What I do is set 3dmark11 to windowed and run firestrike on 1 gpu so I can monitor the clockspeeds and TDP/temps.
> 
> I was able to overvolt enough to where I hit my temp ceiling of 95C and the TDP maxed out at 151% on Skyn3t's BIOS.
> 
> So guys I suggest you try flashing skyn3t's original ti classy BIOS he posted and try it with Afterburner.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to get up to around 1.31 and hit my temp ceiling around there on Air.
> 
> I have my blocks coming Monday I believe, so we'll see what happens. But for now, it seems to be functional.
> 
> NO other BIOS has enough TDP to do this. I tried FTW's BIOS on the kingpin forums but his 200% for some reason is working on a different power ratio than skyn3t's, so his was maxing at 200% even with 1.225v, but skyn3t's I could push to 95C and stopped.
> 
> Now keep in mind this didn't help my OC much because I'm on air, but I'm sure once I'm on water its legs will stretch. I'm sure one of these 3 cards is decent.


I will try this now.

I am using the oc edition reference 780 ti bios and it seems to have better memory timings or something because it gives me better scores in valley. it's tdp limit is also enough.


----------



## skyn3t

@strong island 1. Yup , my vBios is perfect. No issues no mistakes. If the manufacturing bios comes with issue BIOS will also too. I mod the for a better OC because Cruz they cannot release it. Nvidia has everyone in they hands. Rules is rules. But non GPU should go to shelf with issue.This is for all GPU brand maker. Let's just wait to see how it goes. The new buck controller chip is amazing but it does need a proper code to work.

As far my thoughts goes. Drivers evbot + classy voltage tool need to be fix.
Ed showed me last night the new buck controller won't need any hardware to operate the voltage. It can operated by software evbot is on the fly.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @strong island 1. Yup , my vBios is perfect. No issues no mistakes. If the manufacturing bios comes with issue BIOS will also too. I mod the for a better OC because Cruz they cannot release it. Nvidia has everyone in they hands. Rules is rules. But non GPU should go to shelf with issue.This is for all GPU brand maker. Let's just wait to see how it goes. The new buck controller chip is amazing but it does need a proper code to work.
> 
> As far my thoughts goes. Drivers evbot + classy voltage tool need to be fix.
> Ed showed me last night the new buck controller won't need any hardware to operate the voltage. It can operated by software evbot is on the fly.


It's EVGA Precision. MSI AB works for me


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @strong island 1. Yup , my vBios is perfect. No issues no mistakes. If the manufacturing bios comes with issue BIOS will also too. I mod the for a better OC because Cruz they cannot release it. Nvidia has everyone in they hands. Rules is rules. But non GPU should go to shelf with issue.This is for all GPU brand maker. Let's just wait to see how it goes. The new buck controller chip is amazing but it does need a proper code to work.
> 
> As far my thoughts goes. Drivers evbot + classy voltage tool need to be fix.
> Ed showed me last night the new buck controller won't need any hardware to operate the voltage. It can operated by software evbot is on the fly.
> 
> 
> 
> It's EVGA Precision. MSI AB works for me
Click to expand...

I just tried it and it's not working. It seems it's driver related. I just turned on my machine and didn't open precision x or afterburner. I then applied 1.25v with my evbot and rebooted my machine and got instant bsod's. Like i said this was without starting precision or afterburner.

I also tried afterburner and settings that I was able to pass on stock voltage and then used the evbot to give me 1.212v and I started valley and got an instant crash and bsod.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @strong island 1. Yup , my vBios is perfect. No issues no mistakes. If the manufacturing bios comes with issue BIOS will also too. I mod the for a better OC because Cruz they cannot release it. Nvidia has everyone in they hands. Rules is rules. But non GPU should go to shelf with issue.This is for all GPU brand maker. Let's just wait to see how it goes. The new buck controller chip is amazing but it does need a proper code to work.
> 
> As far my thoughts goes. Drivers evbot + classy voltage tool need to be fix.
> Ed showed me last night the new buck controller won't need any hardware to operate the voltage. It can operated by software evbot is on the fly.
> 
> 
> 
> It's EVGA Precision. MSI AB works for me
Click to expand...

if you really think it's working you need to back it up with some benches. we really need to get to the bottom of this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @strong island 1. Yup , my vBios is perfect. No issues no mistakes. If the manufacturing bios comes with issue BIOS will also too. I mod the for a better OC because Cruz they cannot release it. Nvidia has everyone in they hands. Rules is rules. But non GPU should go to shelf with issue.This is for all GPU brand maker. Let's just wait to see how it goes. The new buck controller chip is amazing but it does need a proper code to work.
> 
> As far my thoughts goes. Drivers evbot + classy voltage tool need to be fix.
> Ed showed me last night the new buck controller won't need any hardware to operate the voltage. It can operated by software evbot is on the fly.


ya I have never had a problem with any of your bios's so that's why i was a little surprised when we thought it was the bios. Hopefully this gets worked out because these cards could be pretty amazing.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I just tried it and it's not working. It seems it's driver related. I just turned on my machine and didn't open precision x or afterburner. I then applied 1.25v with my evbot and rebooted my machine and got instant bsod's. Like i said this was without starting precision or afterburner.
> 
> I also tried afterburner and settings that I was able to pass on stock voltage and then used the evbot to give me 1.212v and I started valley and got an instant crash and bsod.


Yep if you reboot with the voltages applied you will BSOD. You have to set it back to 1.16 or w/e before rebooting.


----------



## HighTemplar

I'll take a screenshot of it working, sec.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I just tried it and it's not working. It seems it's driver related. I just turned on my machine and didn't open precision x or afterburner. I then applied 1.25v with my evbot and rebooted my machine and got instant bsod's. Like i said this was without starting precision or afterburner.
> 
> I also tried afterburner and settings that I was able to pass on stock voltage and then used the evbot to give me 1.212v and I started valley and got an instant crash and bsod.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep if you reboot with the voltages applied you will BSOD. You have to set it back to 1.16 or w/e before rebooting.
Click to expand...

well i tried applying voltage after I booted into windows also and it still didn't work. I crahsed instantly in valley at settings that were working without applying voltage with the evbot.


----------



## Yonner

are you having same prob as me strong island?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> are you having same prob as me strong island?


well no because you are talking about the 780 classy. I am having trouble with the 780 ti classy. How can you tell the overvoltage isn't working for you.


----------



## Yonner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well no because you are talking about the 780 classy. I am having trouble with the 780 ti classy. How can you tell the overvoltage isn't working for you.


I apply the voltage and it shows in gpuz that the voltage has applied 1.3v

see pic 

so with that applied when I open valley to run a bench its freezes and kicks me back to desktop?

any volts I apply over the 1.212 valley wont run?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well no because you are talking about the 780 classy. I am having trouble with the 780 ti classy. How can you tell the overvoltage isn't working for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I apply the voltage and it shows in gpuz that the voltage has applied 1.3v
> 
> see pic
> 
> so with that applied when I open valley to run a bench its freezes and kicks me back to desktop?
> 
> any volts I apply over the 1.212 valley wont run?
Click to expand...

what clocks are you trying to run valley at. It does sound like the same exact issue we are having. when mine freezes though I get blue screens.


----------



## Yonner

I am after getting some more form my cards , I have the voltage set in precision x @ 1.212 and I have my core set at +230 and my memory at +400 , if I try to add anymore to either of these valley just kicks me out , so this is why I am trying to give my card some more juice to add some more to the core and memory







I have hit a wall , I am on the V3 LN2 bios I have power target set to 150% any help or advice is appreciated


----------



## HighTemplar

Well, I'm on air and I do still get BSOD's if my OC fails, and it starts a cycle. However I was able to do a suicide air run and got up to around 1380mhz @ 1.375v before I had a complete power loss and reboot followed by BSODs.

I think the issue may be vdroop with evbot. It seems like I need more volts with evbot than I do with precision.

It's very strange.

One tidbit is, if you're having the BSOD cycle, just kill the power and it'll end the cycle, but be sure to set the voltage back to default beforehand.

I'll continue testing, but I'm at least able to run benches with evbot with AB, while I couldn't with precision.

It's hard to prove without taking a video of my evbot and screen simultaneously, however I know for a fact I hit 1380mhz @ 1.375v for about 10 seconds before temps got high and it reset.

I was able to run 3dmark 11 at lower clocks and various voltages as well, and it would only start to artifact past around 65-70C.

By all means, it's still not fixed 100%, but at least I can mess with it now.

Once I put one on water, I'll overvolt it a bit and do some more benching.


----------



## OccamRazor

Ok guys lets drool a little! TIN sent me something...
Something called: *K|NGP|N*

ON AIR CPU...









Firestrike single



Firestrike Extreme












Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Well, I'm on air and I do still get BSOD's if my OC fails, and it starts a cycle. However I was able to do a suicide air run and got up to around 1380mhz @ 1.375v before I had a complete power loss and reboot followed by BSODs.
> 
> I think the issue may be vdroop with evbot. It seems like I need more volts with evbot than I do with precision.
> 
> It's very strange.
> 
> One tidbit is, if you're having the BSOD cycle, just kill the power and it'll end the cycle, but be sure to set the voltage back to default beforehand.
> 
> I'll continue testing, but I'm at least able to run benches with evbot with AB, while I couldn't with precision.
> 
> It's hard to prove without taking a video of my evbot and screen simultaneously, however I know for a fact I hit 1380mhz @ 1.375v for about 10 seconds before temps got high and it reset.
> 
> I was able to run 3dmark 11 at lower clocks and various voltages as well, and it would only start to artifact past around 65-70C.
> 
> By all means, it's still not fixed 100%, but at least I can mess with it now.
> 
> Once I put one on water, I'll overvolt it a bit and do some more benching.


ya it's definitely not working. there were times were I got thru some benches also but as soon as you crash you get that bsod loop at windows startup screen. you have to completely shut down the machine and restart to get rid of them.

if the kingpin edition uses the same drivers then I wonder if it will have the same issue


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok guys lets drool a little! TIN sent me something...
> Something called: *K|NGP|N*
> 
> ON AIR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike single
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


1900Mhz at under 0° on air ain't happening, that be ln2 cooled. Still very nice for any cooling!


----------



## HighTemplar

Idk how he isn't having the same issues we are. How is the kingpin one any different?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok guys lets drool a little! TIN sent me something...
> Something called: *K|NGP|N*
> 
> ON AIR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike single
> 
> Firestrike Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


bios with no shader. See people how things are on the other side.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Ok guys lets drool a little! TIN sent me something...
> Something called: *K|NGP|N*
> 
> ON AIR...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike single
> 
> Firestrike Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
> 
> 
> 
> bios with no shader. See people how things are on the other side.
Click to expand...

we need a copy of that bios. the first person who gets the kingpin edition needs to upload there bios. I'm really hoping we don't have to wait that long.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yonner*
> 
> hey guys , I have added water blocks to my 780 classifieds now and would like some advice on using the overvoltage tool , do I just set the top voltage and not touch the other 2?
> The NVVDD set to 1.3v and leave the FBVDD at 1.6? and the PEXVDD at 1.050v, thanks for any advice


I second this question.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 1900Mhz at under 0° on air ain't happening, that be ln2 cooled. Still very nice for any cooling!


Youre right! In the "AWE" moment i misread his PM! Its the CPU that's on air, not the card! Sorry guys my bad!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## HighTemplar

Yep, because honestly these cards are not binned any better than reference. My 2 reference cards smoke my classifieds at stock voltages. My best Classy will do close to 1300 at stock volts but that's it. I'm hoping on water its different.


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I second this question.


Not working at the moment! You have to wait for an updated tool!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## lightsout

Sorry if I was unclear I was referring to the non ti 780 classy. Is there a guide anywhere or proper use of this tool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I second this question.
> 
> 
> 
> Not working at the moment! You have to wait for an updated tool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
Click to expand...


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> we need a copy of that bios. the first person who gets the *kingpin edition needs to upload there bios*. I'm really hoping we don't have to wait that long.


Be careful what you wish for... you might get it...









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sorry if I was unclear I was referring to the non ti 780 classy. Is there a guide anywhere or proper use of this tool.


GPU (NVVDD) OverVoltage
Memory (FBVDD/Q) OverVoltage
PEXVDD PLL Voltage Measurement

So:

NVDD is voltage for GPU

FBVDD is Memory voltage

PEXVDD is PCIExpress Voltage

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sorry if I was unclear I was referring to the non ti 780 classy. Is there a guide anywhere or proper use of this tool.
> 
> 
> 
> GPU (NVVDD) OverVoltage
> Memory (FBVDD/Q) OverVoltage
> PEXVDD PLL Voltage Measurement
> 
> So:
> 
> NVDD is voltage for GPU
> 
> FBVDD is Memory voltage
> 
> PEXVDD is PCIExpress Voltage
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
Click to expand...

Thank you sir +rep


----------



## OccamRazor

As there seems to be a little confusion about the cards VRM´s!

Here it goes:

Each phase requires to have 1 inductor but can have several mosfets, rectifiers and capacitors, so its easy to detect how many phases you have in your card:
The inductors are outlined in red as the voltage controller is listed too!



There are non reference 780Ti with 8+2 phases that use NCP4208 and Chill 8138, Palit 780Ti Jetstream comes to mind!

Cheers all

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Koniakki

/Deleted


----------



## SuperAnt

My Validation, add me to the club. Thanks

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dhdhm/


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> we need a copy of that bios. the first person who gets the *kingpin edition needs to upload there bios*. I'm really hoping we don't have to wait that long.
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful what you wish for... you might get it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)
Click to expand...

do you think we could get a hold of it or do you think it wont work


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> do you think we could get a hold of it or do you think it wont work


Working on it!









Cheers

Ed

(SKyn3t Team)


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> do you think we could get a hold of it or do you think it wont work
> 
> 
> 
> Working on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (SKyn3t Team)
Click to expand...

Thanks man, you guys are awesome.


----------



## HighTemplar

I'm really hoping there isn't something inherently wrong with the B revision, or the new way Nvidia does voltage regulation via PCIe slot/6pin that they discussed. Hopefully it can be fixed easily. It doesn't seem like EVGA gives a crap right now.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Be careful what you wish for... you might get it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> I'm really hoping there isn't something inherently wrong with the B revision, or the new way Nvidia does voltage regulation via PCIe slot/6pin that they discussed. Hopefully it can be fixed easily. It doesn't seem like EVGA gives a crap right now.


Based on the early results of the kingpin edition, I'd say ii isn't so much the b1 revision as it is the bios version. Like strong said, I hope we can get our hands on the kingpin bios otherwise I may keep my classy in its packaging, send it back and wait on a kingpin classy. Dammit, I did not want to have to do that. I wish products wouldn't be rushed out prior to them being fully tested and having proper software updates ready upon release.


----------



## essanbee

Just got 780 classified installed posting a link for membership please.

Rock Stock ATM...









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ukfvp/


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Based on the early results of the kingpin edition, I'd say ii isn't so much the b1 revision as it is the bios version. Like strong said, I hope we can get our hands on the kingpin bios otherwise I may keep my classy in its packaging, send it back and wait on a kingpin classy. Dammit, I did not want to have to do that. I wish products wouldn't be rushed out prior to them being fully tested and having proper software updates ready upon release.


I'm might end up leaving my 3 780 TI Classifieds in the box also. The only reason I didn't wait for the Kingpin was that I didn't want to have to go out and buy a 1500+ watt PSU with only a 15 amp circuit for my PC room.


----------



## h2spartan

I submitted a support ticket to EVGA tech support which I had to use a previous serial number as I do not have my 780 ti yet. Hopefully we can get a reply sometime next week. I will hold off until opening my card a little longer but if there is no response within the coming week that they are at least aware of it and are looking in to the issue then I will return my card and hold out for a kingpin edition, although, I have to be honest, I am even hesitant to purchase that based on the issues you guys are having with this card. Here's what I asked (hopefully this sums up the major issue):
Quote:


> Hello, this question isn't about my Titan, it is about the 780 Ti Classified I recently ordered which should be here in a couple days (Monday Dec. 16, 2013). Unfortunately, I have heard some disturbing information about the card not performing properly. Maybe this is not due to the card itself, rather bios/software related issues. Regardless, I do not want to have to deal with a product that was not fully tested upon release. Apparently, many respected posters at "Overclock.net" have reported issues with the classified overvoltage software and even Evbot not functioning properly for the 780 ti Classified. It seems any voltage past 1.21 (or stock volts) is resulting in crashes / BSOD.
> 
> It is no secret, the classy is obviously marketed toward the overclocking enthusiasts. This is a deal-breaking problem for most who have have purchased these cards with the intent to overclock. So, is this a known issue that EVGA is aware of? Can we expect a "fix" in the near future? If not, unfortunately, I will have no choice but to return my card. I'm hoping Jacob (EVGA rep) over at OCN will shed some light on this issue soon also.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I submitted a support ticket to EVGA tech support which I had to use a previous serial number as I do not have my 780 ti yet. Hopefully we can get a reply sometime next week. I will hold off until opening my card a little longer but if there is no response within the coming week that they are at least aware of it and are looking in to the issue then I will return my card and hold out for a kingpin edition, although, I have to be honest, I am even hesitant to purchase that based on the issues you guys are having with this card. Here's what I asked (hopefully this sums up the major issue):


Well, I got a reply. Not sure how to take it though. It feels like a response that suggests this problem will take some time to get resolved. God, I hope not. At least we're making them notice it if anything.
Quote:


> Your Answer:
> Hello,
> 
> I'll forward the issue to management to investigate if there is an issue with the voltage on the 780Ti Classified. Thank you for bringing this potential issue to us.
> 
> Regards,
> EVGA


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Well, I got a reply. Not sure how to take it though. It feels like a response that suggests this problem will take some time to get resolved. God, I hope not. At least we're making them notice it if anything.


it sounds like a generic response from someone that works in sales or cust. service. At least they will investigate though.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Well, I got a reply. Not sure how to take it though. It feels like a response that suggests this problem will take some time to get resolved. God, I hope not. At least we're making them notice it if anything.


Did you provide them direct links to this thread and respective EVGA forum thread? I always include links to the forums.


----------



## strong island 1

Hey guys go to this link and try this bios. I just unpacked it with 7zip and flashed. I am finally able to use the software overvoltage tool and I can restart my system finally after applying voltage. I haven't tested it alot but I just did some benches at 1.3v with no problems. Let me know if you guys have the same success.

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2514&page=2

after some more testing it definitely works. I just did a valley run at 1400 core at 1.3v. This card is a beast. I am so excited.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hey guys go to this link and try this bios. I just unpacked it with 7zip and flashed. I am finally able to use the software overvoltage tool and I can restart my system finally after applying voltage. I haven't tested it alot but I just did some benches at 1.3v with no problems. Let me know if you guys have the same success.
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2514&page=2


Cool!







Can't wait to see your results!

It would still be nice to get feedback from EVGA on this. It sucks the customer has to find a fix.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hey guys go to this link and try this bios. I just unpacked it with 7zip and flashed. I am finally able to use the software overvoltage tool and I can restart my system finally after applying voltage. I haven't tested it alot but I just did some benches at 1.3v with no problems. Let me know if you guys have the same success.
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2514&page=2
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see your results!
> 
> It would still be nice to get feedback from EVGA on this. It sucks the customer has to find a fix.
Click to expand...

holy crap this card is insane. Here is 15,136 graphics score at 1.325v. That's 1411 core and 7880 memory.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1859177


----------



## Deaf Jam

I am on air and using Precision X. It doesn't show increased voltage in Precision X, but it is there. TDP was 165% at 1.25 V as set by the classy software tool running Firestrike and fans topped out rather quickly. Now I have a real need for water.


----------



## fatlardo

I was using the Classy 2.0 software for my gtx 780 classy, it did a complete power shutdown. Didn't recognize my ssd, thinking its power. Had to stick my W7 disc in like I was gonna reinstall or repair to get it to read the SSD. What you guys think it could be? I'm scare to use it again. Too much power draw?


----------



## alancsalt

TW K|NGP|N - his top score - LN2 I'd say...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1276002

16770 with EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti K|NGP|N Classified(1x) and Intel Xeon Processor E5-1660 v2

Graphics Score
18922

Physics Score
18804

Combined Score
8323


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> holy crap this card is insane. Here is 15,136 graphics score at 1.325v. That's 1411 core and 7880 memory.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1859177


Very nice! Can you do a valley run please?

...and you are on those bios you linked (FTW_2002) using classy voltage tool (v2.0.3.0), correct?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> holy crap this card is insane. Here is 15,136 graphics score at 1.325v. That's 1411 core and 7880 memory.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1859177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! Can you do a valley run please?
> 
> ...and you are on those bios you linked (FTW_2002) using classy voltage tool (v2.0.3.0), correct?
Click to expand...

yes that bios and the evbot is also working for me now. i was up all night so I have to try and get some sleep now. The 3dmark run was just the beginning.


----------



## sgs2008

strong are you on air or water ?


----------



## szeged

1.25v on air results -



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1859682

actual boost is 1345 core

gonna try 1.3v on air then stop there till i waterblock this thing next week.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgs2008*
> 
> strong are you on air or water ?


i'm using an ek waterblock. I haven't even really pushed my card yet. my highest graphics score with my 780 classy was 13,400 so this card is beating it by a lot.


----------



## Yonner

Can you point me in the right direction to get my valley to run when I apply more voltage mate ?


----------



## Yonner

I'm on Ek water blocks also


----------



## sgs2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i'm using an ek waterblock. I haven't even really pushed my card yet. my highest graphics score with my 780 classy was 13,400 so this card is beating it by a lot.


Ah ok im gonna be running on air so trying to figure out if this card makes sense for me or not


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> holy crap this card is insane. Here is 15,136 graphics score at 1.325v. That's 1411 core and 7880 memory.


Looking good Strong, excellent run and OC's all around ... keep up the pressure!








Do you know if the new vbios you are using is based off reference Ti or Classy Ti? The potential for some record-breaking scores is pretty obvious with this card!


----------



## HighTemplar

I'm trying the BIOS now.


----------



## fleetfeather

was there any word on when Amazon is getting stock back in?


----------



## CallsignVega

So it was a BIOS issue eh? EVGA shipping both BIOS slots with bad-BIOS's is not a good thing!


----------



## HighTemplar

New BIOS works for me. Afterburner works on the other BIOS', but I still got the BSOD loop. This seems to correct that.

I've got my 3 cards stacked together on air right now so I can't crank the volts much more than 1.24 before the heat causes artifacts right away, so I can't run any benches past 1300mhz until then. However I've already done a suicide run close to 1400mhz in Firestrike before heat caused a crash, so I know with some water and enough volts it'll work fine.


----------



## Ovrclck

I'll give this bios a try tonight. Great job everyone!


----------



## h2spartan

My excitement is back! I thought it was most likely bios related.


----------



## emreonal69

Why was removed from first post or didnt release any 780 Ti classified unlocked bios ? is there anybody who has idea about this


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreonal69*
> 
> Why was removed from first post or didnt release any 780 Ti classified unlocked bios ? is there anybody who has idea about this


Because Sky and Team are working on it... When they get it finalized it will be back up..


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hey guys go to this link and try this bios. I just unpacked it with 7zip and flashed. I am finally able to use the software overvoltage tool and I can restart my system finally after applying voltage. I haven't tested it alot but I just did some benches at 1.3v with no problems. Let me know if you guys have the same success.
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2514&page=2
> 
> after some more testing it definitely works. I just did a valley run at 1400 core at 1.3v. This card is a beast. I am so excited.


I tried this bios and my pc went all whacky, pc would not boot up, kept saying there was an error, had to repair, then I had to reinstall nvidia drivers, then there was an error installng those.. My norton internet security was saying i disabled the anti virus and my definitions were out of date.. The whole computer started acting screwy.. Not sure what was going on.. So I flashed the stock ln2 back... Dont know if it was the bios, or the classy voltage tool.. Just weird stuff.. Will just wait for sky to get a handle on his bios...







PS. please add me to the list.. I posted my gpu-z valadation and also sent you a PM strong.. Thanks ..


----------



## jameyscott

Norton. D:


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So it was a BIOS issue eh? EVGA shipping both BIOS slots with bad-BIOS's is not a good thing!


I'm going to frankensbios some old revision that support voltage tool with new revision that keeps crashing to see how it goes so it will take a bit of time.

PS: this is not going to be an official bios revision this will be totally mine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreonal69*
> 
> Why was removed from first post or did not release any 780 Ti classified unlocked bios ? is there anybody who has idea about this


Looks like EVGA has some bios issues. since we don't have any offical evbot firmware update and classy voltage tool it makes the work hard a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> Because Sky and Team are working on it... When they get it finalized it will be back up..


this.

just sit tight and hold on.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> holy crap this card is insane. Here is 15,136 graphics score at 1.325v. That's 1411 core and 7880 memory.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1859177


Holy moly!









1500Mhz+ will be no issue soon enough!


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm going to frankensbios some old revision that support voltage tool with new revision that keeps crashing to see how it goes so it will take a bit of time.
> 
> PS: this is not going to be an official bios revision this will be totally mine.
> Looks like EVGA has some bios issues. since we don't have any offical evbot firmware update and classy voltage tool it makes the work hard a bit.
> this.
> 
> just sit tight and hold on.


I think we're good now with this BIOS from FTW. It works for me and strong, don't know why it wouldn't for others.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> I think we're good now with this BIOS from FTW. It works for me and strong, don't know why it wouldn't for others.


I found out that when my computer went all screwy after i installed FTW bios , it was not his bios, it seems to be the classy voltage tool that is on the first page of this post.. Because I flashed back to the stock ln2 bios and figured I would wait it out until we get this fully resolved.. I happened to run the classy voltage tool again and the same thing happened.. I set it to 1.212 and rebooted and pc said it ran into problems again and I had to repair, and it took away the classy tool that I previously used and all is fine again.. Are you guys using the voltage tool in this thread or is there an updated version? Thanks


----------



## lilchronic

there should be an update this week
http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2077693


----------



## Yonner

hey guys I managed to get the volt tool to work and done some benchmarks , I got my core upto 1430mhz at 1.35v but I lowered it to get some more on the memory here are results


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> I think we're good now with this BIOS from FTW. It works for me and strong, don't know why it wouldn't for others.


Really?!... How should I take your quote?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> there should be an update this week
> http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2077693


I read it today but not time to post it here. Good work. +rep


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> So it was a BIOS issue eh? EVGA shipping both BIOS slots with bad-BIOS's is not a good thing!


Mistakes happen and this one is easily solved. They acknowledged it quick enough which is something I wish more companies did.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Mistakes happen and this one is easily solved. They acknowledged it quick enough which is something I wish more companies did.


Hint hint to Dice, EA, Activision, iW, and Activision


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Mistakes happen and this one is easily solved. They acknowledged it quick enough which is something I wish more companies did.


Agreed! Gotta love EVGA service! They even responded to the issue over the weekend, which, a lot of, if not most, companies wouldn't do. Thanks for the dedication EVGA! and a shout out to Jacob as well. Thanks for the hard work buddy!


----------



## h2spartan

I have a question about dual bios cards. So when I want to flash a new bios over, lets say, the LN2 bios, I just flip the switch to the LN2 bios and then go about the flashing process the same way I would any "non-dual bios" cards. Just that simple?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I have a question about dual bios cards. So when I want to flash a new bios over, lets say, the LN2 bios, I just flip the switch to the LN2 bios and then go about the flashing process the same way I would any "non-dual bios" cards. Just that simple?


Just that simple.


----------



## lightsout

So whats the consensus on max air voltage for the 780 classy? I know the 780 club says 1.25 I believe. What about benching is 1.3v safe on air? Or no way?

Anyone done "the mod" on their card. I know the vrms would still be air cooled but with the plate still on and a fan right there I am thinking about doing it.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Just that simple.










Thank you!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So whats the consensus on max air voltage for the 780 classy? I know the 780 club says 1.25 I believe. What about benching is 1.3v safe on air? Or no way?
> 
> Anyone done "the mod" on their card. I know the vrms would still be air cooled but with the plate still on and a fan right there I am thinking about doing it.


i have done 1.35v on air now, the 1.25v for the 780 is on the reference air cooler, with the classified ACX you can go a bit higher.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i have done 1.35v on air now, the 1.25v for the 780 is on the reference air cooler, with the classified ACX you can go a bit higher.


What numbers are you pulling on air at 1.35v?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> What numbers are you pulling on air at 1.35v?


1400+ on the core, i actually have some pics of results here i gotta upload soon


----------



## gagac1971

hi there,i have evga gtx 680 classified in sli and i must tel that classified voltage controller is awesome!!!
i can do up to 1.35V which is pretty good. 1.26V i can push up to 1330 mhz whit 62 temp. in full load which is great temp.
when i am overclocking there is a huge difference in gaming performance.
in unigine valley i can make a score off 4260 in extreme settings!!!
thank you for this wonderful voltage controller program!!!
p.s.the both of graphic cards are on air,where can i get some water blocks?anybody knows?i am from Portugal,from there is impossible to buy from USA becose they don't ship the products outside of USA.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 1400+ on the core, i actually have some pics of results here i gotta upload soon


Do it!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So whats the consensus on max air voltage for the 780 classy? I know the 780 club says 1.25 I believe. What about benching is 1.3v safe on air? Or no way?
> 
> Anyone done "the mod" on their card. I know the vrms would still be air cooled but with the plate still on and a fan right there I am thinking about doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> i have done 1.35v on air now, the 1.25v for the 780 is on the reference air cooler, with the classified ACX you can go a bit higher.
Click to expand...

"I have done 1.35v" meaning benched at right. What would you say is safe for 24/7 voltage?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> "I have done 1.35v" meaning benched at right. What would you say is safe for 24/7 voltage?


yes that means benched at 1.35v







i dislike when people say " i put my card under 598437853095385093 volts and it was fine.....when it was idling and i immediately set the volts back to stock 2 seconds later!" lol.

on air? 1.25v is definitely safe with this card, maybe even 1.27 to 1.3 depending on where you live.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yes that means benched at 1.35v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dislike when people say " i put my card under 598437853095385093 volts and it was fine.....when it was idling and i immediately set the volts back to stock 2 seconds later!" lol.
> 
> on air? 1.25v is definitely safe with this card, maybe even 1.27 to 1.3 depending on where you live.


Hey szeged, could you let me know what tool you are using to volt the cards? The one in this thread gives my pc rebooting errors... I even tried it with the FTW bios... I thought it was the bios causing my pc glitches, but its the classy tool...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> Hey szeged, could you let me know what tool you are using to volt the cards? The one in this thread gives my pc rebooting errors... I even tried it with the FTW bios... I thought it was the bios causing my pc glitches, but its the classy tool...


i use an EVbot, ill try the classy tool and see if it still BSOD's for me, it was happening earlier but i got my evbot working again, it was spazzing out for a bit, idk if it was because i hadnt used it in a month or so or what lol.


----------



## fatlardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> I found out that when my computer went all screwy after i installed FTW bios , it was not his bios, it seems to be the classy voltage tool that is on the first page of this post.. Because I flashed back to the stock ln2 bios and figured I would wait it out until we get this fully resolved.. I happened to run the classy voltage tool again and the same thing happened.. I set it to 1.212 and rebooted and pc said it ran into problems again and I had to repair, and it took away the classy tool that I previously used and all is fine again.. Are you guys using the voltage tool in this thread or is there an updated version? Thanks


yeah my comp went crazy the first time too. It is the classy voltage software. I've not used it again till a newer version comes out.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i use an EVbot, ill try the classy tool and see if it still BSOD's for me, it was happening earlier but i got my evbot working again, it was spazzing out for a bit, idk if it was because i hadnt used it in a month or so or what lol.


Thanks man...







Its hard to get answers out of people.... :







I forgot , i think you mentioned it in a previous post that you were able to pick up an evbot...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> Thanks man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard to get answers out of people.... :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot , i think you mentioned it in a previous post that you were able to pick up an evbot...


yeah i got super lucky with the evbot, picked one up from a user here for $55 shipped


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Just that simple.


Actually I have another question....
When you flip the bios switch, do you end up having to reinstall the graphics driver each time? I know it happens sometimes after flashing but not sure about when changing the bios mode.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Actually I have another question....
> When you flip the bios switch, do you end up having to reinstall the graphics driver each time? I know it happens sometimes after flashing but not sure about when changing the bios mode.


Nope, no need to reinstall drivers in my case.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> "I have done 1.35v" meaning benched at right. What would you say is safe for 24/7 voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> yes that means benched at 1.35v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dislike when people say " i put my card under 598437853095385093 volts and it was fine.....when it was idling and i immediately set the volts back to stock 2 seconds later!" lol.
> 
> on air? 1.25v is definitely safe with this card, maybe even 1.27 to 1.3 depending on where you live.
Click to expand...

Thank you sir. +rep. Anyone have any thoughts on 1.3v with a corsair H80 on the gpu. I guess I should just get a temp gun to check the vrms myself.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thank you sir. +rep. Anyone have any thoughts on 1.3v with a corsair H80 on the gpu. I guess I should just get a temp gun to check the vrms myself.


you would be fine on the core temp, but it would be the vrms you would need to be cautious of. Get some high quality all copper heatsinks from someone like enzotech, and get a fan modded on there to keep them nice and cool.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Nope, no need to reinstall drivers in my case.


Okay, thank you.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah i got super lucky with the evbot, picked one up from a user here for $55 shipped


If you ever get a chance at another one, let me know....







Dont know why I never picked one up when they were available.....







Oh well, thats the breaks.. Still very happy though..


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> yeah my comp went crazy the first time too. It is the classy voltage software. I've not used it again till a newer version comes out.


Yeah, I had a feeling that was the prob, thats why I asked if there was another one floating around.. I had my norton let me know that I shut down virus protection and all that jazz, made the pc totally freak out.. Even had to repair itself during inital bootup.. Crazy stuff..


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> If you ever get a chance at another one, let me know....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know why I never picked one up when they were available.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, thats the breaks.. Still very happy though..


once the classified tool gets fixed you wont need one, but the evbot is amazing for changing volts on the fly, uh oh starting to artifact? hit a button and boom stable again.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> once the classified tool gets fixed you wont need one, but the evbot is amazing for changing volts on the fly, uh oh starting to artifact? hit a button and boom stable again.


tru dat!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thank you sir. +rep. Anyone have any thoughts on 1.3v with a corsair H80 on the gpu. I guess I should just get a temp gun to check the vrms myself.
> 
> 
> 
> you would be fine on the core temp, but it would be the vrms you would need to be cautious of. Get some high quality all copper heatsinks from someone like enzotech, and get a fan modded on there to keep them nice and cool.
Click to expand...

Thats what I was thinking. Think I would need to remove the heat plate to or shim the gpu. Which means sinks on the memory.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats what I was thinking. Think I would need to remove the heat plate to or shim the gpu. Which means sinks on the memory.


i completely forgot about the baseplate on the classy lol, ive been stuck with reference cards for a month now







I dont know its cooling capacity alone with a decent fan on it, but i would still go for individual heatsinks from enzotech(high quality, all copper) over it, unless it really is an amazing baseplate and im just underestimating it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats what I was thinking. Think I would need to remove the heat plate to or shim the gpu. Which means sinks on the memory.
> 
> 
> 
> i completely forgot about the baseplate on the classy lol, ive been stuck with reference cards for a month now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know its cooling capacity alone with a decent fan on it, but i would still go for individual heatsinks from enzotech(high quality, all copper) over it, unless it really is an amazing baseplate and im just underestimating it.
Click to expand...

Ok I see thanks. Heatsinks would also be recomended for the vram correct?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ok I see thanks. Heatsinks would also be recomended for the vram correct?


Completely. Make sure to monitor your VRAM and VRM temps, too. If they are getting hotter than you like, time to strap a fan or two to them.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ok I see thanks. Heatsinks would also be recomended for the vram correct?


yep, if you want to OC your memory, get some sinks on them too









what i would personally get

vram heatsinks - http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5518/vid-82/Enzotech_Forged_Copper_VGA_Memory_Heatsink_Multipack_-_ATI_and_nVidia_-_14mm_x_14mm_x_14mm_BMR-C1.html?tl=g40c16s1861

heatsinks for the vrm section - http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7190/vid-105/Enzotech_MOS-C1_MOSFET_Heatsinks_-_65mm_x_65mm_x_12mm_-_10_Pack.html?tl=g40c16s1861 OR http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7598/vid-111/Enzotech_MST-81_Forged_Copper_Mosfet_Heatsink_-_ASUS_Gigabyte_-_87mm_x_16mm_x_296mm.html?tl=g40c16s1861

the second one you would have to shape and drill out to fit them, or try to find one that already fits, but i dont think there is one for the classifieds extra size.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ok I see thanks. Heatsinks would also be recomended for the vram correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Completely. Make sure to monitor your VRAM and VRM temps, too. If they are getting hotter than you like, time to strap a fan or two to them.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ok I see thanks. Heatsinks would also be recomended for the vram correct?
> 
> 
> 
> yep, if you want to OC your memory, get some sinks on them too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what i would personally get
> 
> vram heatsinks - http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5518/vid-82/Enzotech_Forged_Copper_VGA_Memory_Heatsink_Multipack_-_ATI_and_nVidia_-_14mm_x_14mm_x_14mm_BMR-C1.html?tl=g40c16s1861
> 
> heatsinks for the vrm section - http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7190/vid-105/Enzotech_MOS-C1_MOSFET_Heatsinks_-_65mm_x_65mm_x_12mm_-_10_Pack.html?tl=g40c16s1861 OR http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7598/vid-111/Enzotech_MST-81_Forged_Copper_Mosfet_Heatsink_-_ASUS_Gigabyte_-_87mm_x_16mm_x_296mm.html?tl=g40c16s1861
> 
> the second one you would have to shape and drill out to fit them, or try to find one that already fits, but i dont think there is one for the classifieds extra size.
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. All this plus the cooler and the bracket and I'm at the price of a full block. I just don't have the rest of the loop. I may hold off until I can just build a small gpu only loop.


----------



## strong island 1

you guys are using the second bios from that thread right. the first one didn't work but it's the revised one that works. my evbot and the software tool both work now.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> you guys are using the second bios from that thread right. the first one didn't work but it's the revised one that works. my evbot and the software tool both work now.


Good to hear you are making some progress.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> you guys are using the second bios from that thread right. the first one didn't work but it's the revised one that works. my evbot and the software tool both work now.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear you are making some progress.
Click to expand...

ya I mean I know it's not an official fix but we would all flash a bios anyway so it really doesn't bother me. Hopefully since it is a new firmware then we can use any bios we want after the update. Although I haven't tried gaming yet.


----------



## strong island 1

this is the best I could do in valley so far.


----------



## lightsout

Nevermind


----------



## strong island 1

I am going to try really hard to squeeze out another 1.8fps for first place.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I am going to try really hard to squeeze out another 1.8fps for first place.


nice!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I am going to try really hard to squeeze out another 1.8fps for first place.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice score. I may have something different this time after the EVGA official release. For bench only.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Nothing special, but they're still chugging along.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I am going to try really hard to squeeze out another 1.8fps for first place.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


2.5fps ... the guy rises the bar again - http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/9530#post_21399154


----------



## SeeThruHead

Any of you classified TI guys willing to throw up some gaming benchmarks at 1.35 to 1.38 volts. BF4, Tomb raider, bioshock, crysis 3, that sort of thing. Have to make a decision shortly between 780ti Classified or 2x 780 classified, under water of course.


----------



## jameyscott

2 780 classified for gaming will blow the 780ti classified out of the water.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Well thats a given, but at 1440p 60hz, *if the 780ti Classy is good enough*, then thats a great deal of money saved, and is more future proof.


----------



## vlps5122

i would go with 1 780 ti classy and hold out till maxwell. more losses if u buy 2 780 classys both now and when u go to sell them down the road


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Well thats a given, but at 1440p 60hz, *if the 780ti Classy is good enough*, then thats a great deal of money saved, and is more future proof.


Ahh, okay. I see what you're going for.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i would go with 1 780 ti classy and hold out till maxwell. more losses if u buy 2 780 classys both now and when u go to sell them.


classy 780's are crazy cheap atm lol. how much more dosh do you think you could loose when trying to resell









(buy used classy 780s and save even moar if you can)


----------



## SeeThruHead

Yeah well that's the idea. I'm thinking if I can find a used 780 Classy for under 500 I will go with that over the 780ti. If not I may get a TI and call it a day until maxwell. I've got a 780 classy block sitting on my kitchen table just waiting for a card but people who are selling theirs won't ship to their northern neighbour for whatever reason.


----------



## yknot

Sorry about this but I need get things straight in my mind .................If I install the FTW bios (Kingpin) in the LN2 bios position and simply plug the EVBot in I'm good to go, with PrecX.......after saving the original bios of course.

Need to get on track please........Strong Island?

My EVBot has been updated to 27 bios.

Thanx


----------



## Mure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Well thats a given, but at 1440p 60hz, *if the 780ti Classy is good enough*, then thats a great deal of money saved, and is more future proof.


I think a single 780 Classy TI would more than satisfy most for gaming at 1440p. I run 2560x1440p res with an i5 2500k @ 4.5 GHZ and a 780 classy (non ti). The Classy is bone stock, boosts to 1150 mhz, and in BF4 I can play everything maxed out with good gameplay. I've fraps multiple 64 player maps/games, and I average 70-75 FPS, min FPS is usually 47-50 according to fraps. While some may see the min as unplayable, I myself am a total frame nerd, and I've never once been playing and said "Wow this is choppy" or ever noticed it. Like I said I am a frame junky, so I turn AA down to 2x from 4x (post AA still at High), and HBAO off. With these settings and everything else ultra, I never see it go under 60 fps, and average 90 FPS.

I assume a 780 classy TI even at stock clocks would never dip below 55-60 FPS at 1440p.


----------



## szeged

cant seem to get my classy to passy valley at 1400+ atm, still on air though so im being careful with the volts =\ oh well, guess i just got another poo card lol.

yeah no matter the volts i give it, it refuses to do 1400+ in valley, seems like i got a terrible card again -_- yay.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> cant seem to get my classy to passy valley at 1400+ atm, still on air though so im being careful with the volts =\ oh well, guess i just got another poo card lol.
> yeah no matter the volts i give it, it refuses to do 1400+ in valley, seems like i got a terrible card again -_- yay.


Yes...that awful feeling when you realize your top of the line product is oveclocking only 1350mhz instead of 1400 while the reference is @ 1000...just to jump out of the window


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Yes...that awful feeling when you realize your top of the line product is oveclocking only 1350mhz instead of 1400 while the reference is @ 1000...just to jump out of the window


im hoping it may be temp related, or atleast i can break 1400+ with 1.5v in valley lol, its still on air so there is a small glimmer of hope for me.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Sorry about this but I need get things straight in my mind .................If I install the FTW bios (Kingpin) in the LN2 bios position and simply plug the EVBot in I'm good to go, with PrecX.......after saving the original bios of course.
> 
> Need to get on track please........Strong Island?
> 
> My EVBot has been updated to 27 bios.
> 
> Thanx


Just need to know if I'm good to go...........also, do I need AB 17 instead of PrecisionX


----------



## szeged

my card is being a royal PITA to get past 1400 today even though yesterday it would do it no problems, might send this garbage back and buy a new one.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my card is being a royal PITA to get past 1400 today even though yesterday it would do it no problems, might send this garbage back and buy a new one.


'

You are still on air correct? Water should help some.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> '
> 
> You are still on air correct? Water should help some.


yeah still on air, no matter the volts i give this thing it refuses to do clocks that were stable yesterday, getting really frustrated with this particular card.

staring at the waterblock now wanting to put it on...but wanting to wait 2 more days for the rest of my build's parts to arrive so i can do it all at once.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my card is being a royal PITA to get past 1400 today even though yesterday it would do it no problems, might send this garbage back and buy a new one.


why would you send it back? EVGA shouldn't take a hit because your card isn't performing at an insane rate. So you're complaining that you can't get past 1400? Cmon lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> why would you send it back? EVGA shouldn't take a hit because your card isn't performing at an insane rate. So you're complaining that you can't get past 1400? Cmon lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


send it back as in pay for the restocking fee etc etc and just try again. would be a hit on my end, all they would have to do is re shrink wrap it.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> send it back as in pay for the restocking fee etc etc and just try again. would be a hit on my end, all they would have to do is re shrink wrap it.


wow, i thought 1400mhz was a pretty high core clock. sure you want to risk a dud replacement..?


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Really glad to see most of you guys rocking the Ti's are getting closer to realising their potential! I tried briefly to emulate you hardcore OCers but failed pretty miserably. I think picking a pair of Classifieds as my very first cards was probably not the smartest move as I just don't have the knowledge to make the most out of them. Still, I'm reasonably happy with my FS Extreme run, although to be honest I think I was getting more hot and bothered than the cards. Those blue screens scare me silly and at one point I thought I'd corrupted my OS. Things are okay now, though.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291439

That run was with around 1.275v. I was planning to kick it up to 1.3v with a higher OC on my CPU to try to move up a place on the scoreboard (need ~9500) but I must have the worst 4670K ever as no matter the voltage I supply it absolutely will not exceed 4.4GHz. It'll boot and load Windows at 4.5, but crashes hard the second I attempt to stress test or use a bench with it. Got up to 1.35v trying before deciding I was just wasting my time. Without a faster CPU I don't think increasing the graphics cards' clocks will give me the points I need, so I'm taking a break from that kind of bench for a bit!

Next I thought I'd try to set a good, stable 24/7 for these Classifieds. But here again I'm struggling. Different games cause different problems, but I've found Tomb Raider to be a pretty good stability test and I use Valley and Heaven too. What's interesting is that my Valley score is highest with relatively low clocks - I scored something like 5100 and 122fps with a clocks of 1200/6600. When I tried to up either one Valley ran just fine but ended with a score lower than my first attempt. This was all at 1.212v. So should I just stick to those clocks for gaming? Or should I be looking to up the voltage to something like 1.25v and try again? My temp's don't exceed 74 degrees on the top card (after loops of Heaven/Valley or 2 hours of BF4) at the moment.

I used to run at around 1250/6800 for gaming, but the new, lower clocks seem to be virtually as fast but further away from the point artifacts etc appear. In Tomb Raider I used to get 114-115fps on the bench, and the lower clocks give me 113fps or so. So I'm wondering even if I was able to get something like 1280/7000 stable with more voltage would it even be noticeable? If it's just an extra 2-3fps (2-3% I guess) would I be better to stick to lower volts and keep the card alive longer?

Sorry for all the questions, guys. Just trying to get some direction as I feel a bit lost at the moment. Water-cooling seems like the way to go (these cards getting destroyed by 290s irks me a bit!) but I need to learn to walk before I try to run.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> send it back as in pay for the restocking fee etc etc and just try again. would be a hit on my end, all they would have to do is re shrink wrap it.
> 
> 
> 
> wow, i thought 1400mhz was a pretty high core clock. sure you want to risk a dud replacement..?
Click to expand...

and that's on air?









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah still on air, no matter the volts i give this thing it refuses to do clocks that were stable yesterday, getting really frustrated with this particular card.
> 
> staring at the waterblock now wanting to put it on...but wanting to wait 2 more days for the rest of my build's parts to arrive so i can do it all at once.


You can't judge a card until you put it under water. Running on air generates too much heat to properly judge an overclock without artifacting like mad.

Once you get past 68C at high OC's artifacts are super common as I'm sure many here know


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> You can't judge a card until you put it under water. Running on air generates too much heat to properly judge an overclock without artifacting like mad.
> 
> Once you get past 68C at high OC's artifacts are super common as I'm sure many here know


which is exactly why im remaining calm about it and waiting to see if i should look farther into a replacement yet


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> which is exactly why im remaining calm about it and waiting to see if i should look farther into a replacement yet


tbh, it sounds like you have a rather nice card... I bought THREE of them and none of them clock like yours. Chances are you would have to send it back multiple times to get a better card. =/

My 2 Reference 780 Ti's clock way better.

It seems as if someone thinks the Reference 780 Ti's can be overvolted now, but I'm skeptical.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Anyone using the FTW bios on the 780 Ti have the maximum power target go back to 115%? It was 200, the next morning I was at 115 maximum in precision x. Voltage was still adjustable IIRC. I did not have time to dig around and try to fix it as I had to go out of town. Just figured I would chime in since others are having odd problems.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> tbh, it sounds like you have a rather nice card... I bought THREE of them and none of them clock like yours. Chances are you would have to send it back multiple times to get a better card. =/
> 
> My 2 Reference 780 Ti's clock way better.
> 
> It seems as if someone thinks the Reference 780 Ti's can be overvolted now, but I'm skeptical.


i saw that, waiting on results to see if the ref ti cards can be overvolted since my reference one does 1300+ core and 2050 mem at 1.212v lol.


----------



## strong island 1

Finally got into top 10 3dmark firestrike. This is 9th place and a valid result but it's not showing up in the charts.

15265 graphics score.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1310134


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Finally got into top 10 3dmark firestrike. This is 9th place and a valid result but it's not showing up in the charts.
> 
> 15265 graphics score.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1310134


GPU clocks?

are they correct in 3dmark details? 1257Mhz core clock?


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Finally got into top 10 3dmark firestrike. This is 9th place and a valid result but it's not showing up in the charts.
> 
> 15265 graphics score.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1310134


I'm still waiting on my blocks. My shipment got held unfortunately.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Finally got into top 10 3dmark firestrike. This is 9th place and a valid result but it's not showing up in the charts.
> 
> 15265 graphics score.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1310134


Crikey. That's only ~800 points less than my best run with two 780 Classifieds in SLI...awesome score man.

Just noticed that my graphics score is nearly 24000 though...wish my useless CPU could OC just a little higher, it'd give me the push to really OC the Classys.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Sorry about this but I need get things straight in my mind .................If I install the FTW bios (Kingpin) in the LN2 bios position and simply plug the EVBot in I'm good to go, with PrecX.......after saving the original bios of course.
> 
> Need to get on track please........Strong Island?
> 
> My EVBot has been updated to 27 bios.
> 
> Thanx


yes I flashed ftw2002 bios and use my evbot and precision x for power/temp slider and clock adjustments. Everything is working perfectly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> cant seem to get my classy to passy valley at 1400+ atm, still on air though so im being careful with the volts =\ oh well, guess i just got another poo card lol.
> 
> yeah no matter the volts i give it, it refuses to do 1400+ in valley, seems like i got a terrible card again -_- yay.


1400+ is a lot for this type of card. I remember when the titan came out the clock speeds were so much slower than 680's at the same voltages. This card has much more cores so I would think it's going to clock a little lower than the 780 classy's. My old high graphics score for my 780 classy was 13400 and now I am scoring 15260 at lower clocks. That's a huge difference. Also if you look at those reference oc tables jacob posted for the kingpin edition you can see 1400+ is crazy high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Sorry about this but I need get things straight in my mind .................If I install the FTW bios (Kingpin) in the LN2 bios position and simply plug the EVBot in I'm good to go, with PrecX.......after saving the original bios of course.
> 
> Need to get on track please........Strong Island?
> 
> My EVBot has been updated to 27 bios.
> 
> Thanx
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to know if I'm good to go...........also, do I need AB 17 instead of PrecisionX
Click to expand...

yes you should be good to go.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> '
> 
> You are still on air correct? Water should help some.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah still on air, no matter the volts i give this thing it refuses to do clocks that were stable yesterday, getting really frustrated with this particular card.
> 
> staring at the waterblock now wanting to put it on...but wanting to wait 2 more days for the rest of my build's parts to arrive so i can do it all at once.
Click to expand...

water should make a big difference. I wouldn't expect higher clocks than your 780 classy. if you put that under water and can do 1400+ in benches I would say that is a great card. I think we were expecting too much of a jump over the 780 classy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> send it back as in pay for the restocking fee etc etc and just try again. would be a hit on my end, all they would have to do is re shrink wrap it.
> 
> 
> 
> wow, i thought 1400mhz was a pretty high core clock. sure you want to risk a dud replacement..?
Click to expand...

I think it is also.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> You can't judge a card until you put it under water. Running on air generates too much heat to properly judge an overclock without artifacting like mad.
> 
> Once you get past 68C at high OC's artifacts are super common as I'm sure many here know
> 
> 
> 
> which is exactly why im remaining calm about it and waiting to see if i should look farther into a replacement yet
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> which is exactly why im remaining calm about it and waiting to see if i should look farther into a replacement yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbh, it sounds like you have a rather nice card... I bought THREE of them and none of them clock like yours. Chances are you would have to send it back multiple times to get a better card. =/
> 
> My 2 Reference 780 Ti's clock way better.
> 
> It seems as if someone thinks the Reference 780 Ti's can be overvolted now, but I'm skeptical.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Anyone using the FTW bios on the 780 Ti have the maximum power target go back to 115%? It was 200, the next morning I was at 115 maximum in precision x. Voltage was still adjustable IIRC. I did not have time to dig around and try to fix it as I had to go out of town. Just figured I would chime in since others are having odd problems.


The new ftw2002 bios only has a 115% power slider in precision x. But believe me it is not the same 115% as the stock ln2 bios. I can do 1.5v without throttling at all. This bios is really all we need in terms of power headroom.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Finally got into top 10 3dmark firestrike. This is 9th place and a valid result but it's not showing up in the charts.
> 
> 15265 graphics score.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1310134
> 
> 
> 
> GPU clocks?
> 
> are they correct in 3dmark details? 1257Mhz core clock?
Click to expand...

No I was at 1424 core and 8200mhz memory. ivy-e scores really nice at 4.8ghz and only 2133 memory. If i can get a much higher rated mem kit and oc the cpu to 5.0ghz i will be happy with my switch.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> No I was at 1424 core and 8200mhz memory.


Great gpu score for the clocks!


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> You can't judge a card until you put it under water. Running on air generates too much heat to properly judge an overclock without artifacting like mad.
> 
> Once you get past 68C at high OC's artifacts are super common as I'm sure many here know


Not heard this before, don't suppose you could chuck a link my way? As I'm on air (and SLI) this is very interesting because I couldn't keep under 68 degrees without modding the case I don't think. I'm topping out at 74 degrees or so, fans are somewhere between 80 and 90% at that range IIRC so I don't have much room left. Just be interested to know what sort of speeds qualify as high OCs.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> No I was at 1424 core and 8200mhz memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Great gpu score for the clocks!
Click to expand...

thanks. ya I can really see how 3dmark loves the extra cores. Valley could care less. haha. I'm killing my old 780 classy in 3dmark. It still is amazing though how the titans have held up. That really was a special card. I'm so upset I sold them before the volt mod came out.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> thanks. ya I can really see how 3dmark loves the extra cores. Valley could care less. haha. I'm killing my old 780 classy in 3dmark. It still is amazing though how the titans have held up. That really was a special card. I'm so upset I sold them before the volt mod came out.


Yeah the Titan still hangs with the best of them. I hope Nvidia does another early flagship release like the Titan for the Maxwell series. Probably won't happen though but you never know. Nvidia was even surprised at the success of the Titan, so it is still a possibility I would think.


----------



## h2spartan

Yay! So close!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> thanks. ya I can really see how 3dmark loves the extra cores. Valley could care less. haha. I'm killing my old 780 classy in 3dmark. It still is amazing though how the titans have held up. That really was a special card. I'm so upset I sold them before the volt mod came out.


I am a little upset myself. The Titan with that volt mod is a monster. And to think I never really even pushed the memory on my Titan because I was so focused on the crappy core!


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Finally got into top 10 3dmark firestrike. This is 9th place and a valid result but it's not showing up in the charts.
> 
> 15265 graphics score.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1310134


Congrats! Superb score and run!







Sometimes it takes 3DMark awhile before they update the HOF.
Have you tried to use the cold weather to your advantage like MrTOOShort? Water and cold air seems to be a really good combo for these benchmark runs. Seen some crazy setups when people have a large flexible aluminum tube attached to their case fans bringing in tons of cold air.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Crikey. That's only ~800 points less than my best run with two 780 Classifieds in SLI...awesome score man.
> 
> Just noticed that my graphics score is nearly 24000 though...wish my useless CPU could OC just a little higher, it'd give me the push to really OC the Classys.


You're problem is definitely your CPU a 4670k just can't hold up with two classys no matter how much you OC.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You're problem is definitely your CPU a 4670k just can't hold up with two classys no matter how much you OC.


Dag nam it. If only I'd found this forum before I bought all the kit.

Would a 4770K fare any better? Wondering if it's worth trying to sell the 4670K and upgrade.

My initial build had a 4770K and 16GB of RAM (with some other bits) but I downgraded both of those to be able to afford a second Classy. Might not have been the smartest move, starting to regret not holding out for a Ti. Then again, it's working nicely atm and I have some upgrade options. Just need to decide what sort of clocks/voltage to settle on. If the CPU is going to bottleneck the cards I guess there's no point in trying to push too hard.


----------



## D749

I'll let the picture do most of the talking.



If the cards work out the next step is ordering EK blocks and back plates.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Dag nam it. If only I'd found this forum before I bought all the kit.
> 
> Would a 4770K fare any better? Wondering if it's worth trying to sell the 4670K and upgrade.
> 
> My initial build had a 4770K and 16GB of RAM (with some other bits) but I downgraded both of those to be able to afford a second Classy. Might not have been the smartest move, starting to regret not holding out for a Ti. Then again, it's working nicely atm and I have some upgrade options. Just need to decide what sort of clocks/voltage to settle on. If the CPU is going to bottleneck the cards I guess there's no point in trying to push too hard.


I would sell and just eat the difference. Most of us did it with our classy to Ti classy jump.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> I'll let the picture do most of the talking.
> 
> 
> 
> If the cards work out the next step is ordering EK blocks and back plates.


I'm jelly right now!


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I would sell and just eat the difference. Most of us did it with our classy to Ti classy jump.


Haha well it's an option I guess. Although my wife would most likely kill me, probably by breaking those new Ti Classys over my head.

Going to try again to nail my gaming OC down tonight using a little extra voltage. Can anyone make a guess how much difference there is in life expectancy for the cards between running at 1.212v and at say 1.3v if the PC is on for around 2 hours per day?

Is 1.3v about the limit for safe air cooling? I'm assuming temps will be okay, if not then I'll need to scale the voltage back anyway, but I'm trying to get an idea so I can make an informed decision after seeing what clocks I can get with extra voltage.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> I'll let the picture do most of the talking.
> 
> 
> 
> If the cards work out the next step is ordering EK blocks and back plates.


That is a lot of fun right there. Until evga releases updated firmware make sure to flash the FTW2002 bios and use the updated classy software tool 2.0 on the front page or the evbot.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> I'll let the picture do most of the talking.
> 
> 
> 
> If the cards work out the next step is ordering EK blocks and back plates.


Another Tri-Classy owner









I'm still holding on to my 2 Reference until I see what my max clocks are. I'm not so convinced yet. However I do have faith in my 3 Classys.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That is a lot of fun right there. Until evga releases updated firmware make sure to flash the FTW2002 bios and use the updated classy software tool 2.0 on the front page or the evbot.


Thanks. By the time I'm able to actually install these the new EVGA BIOS will probably already be out. Work.


----------



## SeeThruHead

So what's the recommended CPU for 2xsli then? I've decided on buying 2 780 classy and will be running them on my 2600k. From everything I've read my CPU will happily handle two cards. But what you guys are saying seems to paint a different picture.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

You need to mail Futuremark support on that.

My Rank 7 Score With 2 Reference cards didnt show up.

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu

*My mail and reply on the Hall of fame list slow update*.

Futuremark
FM_Jarnis, an employee of Futuremark, replied to Why dosent my score enter hall of fame? Rank 7?http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1306850Best regards from Tobias, a problem about Futuremark.

Looks like the automated Hall of Fame updater is lagging again. I've done a manual update for this result and it is there now.

NOW GUYS! I see som many people with classys but no scores?`Why?

3DMark *Extreme* Score *10589* *Rank 22*

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1281979

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/513/bqzj.png/

3DMark Score *20396* *Rank 7*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1306850
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/201/rz0.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/ymrh.jpg/


----------



## TobbbeSWE

I tried out two 780s and two 780Ti's on a 4core 8 Thread i7 on 4.3Ghz and that was a no go. The cpu bottlenecks like crazy. But to be fair that was a i7 950 at 4.3


----------



## SeeThruHead

Hm. From what I've read around I think I should be fine at 4.8-5.0 on my 2600k.


----------



## h2spartan

Is it recommended to use afterburner with the voltage tool over precisionX?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Is it recommended to use afterburner with the voltage tool over precisionX?


Personnel preference. I use precx


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That is a lot of fun right there. Until evga releases updated firmware make sure to flash the FTW2002 bios and use the updated classy software tool 2.0 on the front page or the evbot.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. By the time I'm able to actually install these the new EVGA BIOS will probably already be out. Work.
Click to expand...

ya work sucks. The thing is even if they do release a fix you will want to flash a custom bios anyways, so in my opinion the card is working fine.

The good thing will be if they release a new firmware so then we can overvolt on all bios's. Then we could go back to skyn3t's bios because I like always supporting him. But for right now the ftw2002 bios works great and has a high enough power limit where I don't throttle even at 1.5v.

But I was really scared running 1.5v thru my card last night the buzzing was so insane I got a little nervous. But after seeing mr too short do 1.5+ on a reference board I feel a little safer.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> So what's the recommended CPU for 2xsli then? I've decided on buying 2 780 classy and will be running them on my 2600k. From everything I've read my CPU will happily handle two cards. But what you guys are saying seems to paint a different picture.


Depending on your overclock, your 2600k should be just fine.


----------



## error-id10t

Guys, the world (well, at least me) wants to know.. can the Classy TI get 15K in Firestrike for GPU with gaming clocks (so I'd say ~1.3v under water)..?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Guys, the world (well, at least me) wants to know.. can the Classy TI get 15K in Firestrike for GPU with gaming clocks (so I'd say ~1.3v under water)..?


If you get very lucky, yes it's possible.

1.35v and 1400Mhz is possible for 24/7 gaming stable clocks on a 780 ti Classy imo.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Guys, the world (well, at least me) wants to know.. can the Classy TI get 15K in Firestrike for GPU with gaming clocks (so I'd say ~1.3v under water)..?


I think my first 15k run was 1411core at 1.35v which got me just over 15k gpu score.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I think my first 15k run was 1411core at 1.35v which got me just over 15k gpu score.


I am glad to see you guys getting somewhere with the Ti Classys I was going to order one but going to wait for Kingpin Edition. I have ny RIVE BE on the way going to set up a test bench with my RIVE and going to start playing with LN2 soon. Got a old AM2 processor board and GTX 470 going to be my first ginnie pig. Just going to use ref Ti in my gaming rig. Still to order pots another 4930K and new power supply and find a dewer for cheap lol.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya work sucks. The thing is even if they do release a fix you will want to flash a custom bios anyways, so in my opinion the card is working fine.
> 
> The good thing will be if they release a new firmware so then we can overvolt on all bios's. Then we could go back to skyn3t's bios because I like always supporting him. But for right now the ftw2002 bios works great and has a high enough power limit where I don't throttle even at 1.5v.
> 
> But I was really scared running 1.5v thru my card last night the buzzing was so insane I got a little nervous. But after seeing mr too short do 1.5+ on a reference board I feel a little safer.


Mrtooshort just got 99.1 in Valley!


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya work sucks. The thing is even if they do release a fix you will want to flash a custom bios anyways, so in my opinion the card is working fine.
> 
> The good thing will be if they release a new firmware so then we can overvolt on all bios's. Then we could go back to skyn3t's bios because I like always supporting him. But for right now the ftw2002 bios works great and has a high enough power limit where I don't throttle even at 1.5v.
> 
> But I was really scared running 1.5v thru my card last night the buzzing was so insane I got a little nervous. But after seeing mr too short do 1.5+ on a reference board I feel a little safer.


Strong,
which bios is the ftw2002 you speak of? did I miss something important here


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Strong,
> which bios is the ftw2002 you speak of? did I miss something important here


 FTW_2002.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## vlps5122

will this card stay under 90c with 1.35v on air? case is a 750d with 9 af/sp fans


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> will this card stay under 90c with 1.35v on air? case is a 750d with 9 af/sp fans


If you have the fan at about 80% and also if you have pretty good ambient, then maybe.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> FTW_2002.zip 135k .zip file


Thank you sir


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya work sucks. The thing is even if they do release a fix you will want to flash a custom bios anyways, so in my opinion the card is working fine.
> 
> The good thing will be if they release a new firmware so then we can overvolt on all bios's. Then we could go back to skyn3t's bios because I like always supporting him. But for right now the ftw2002 bios works great and has a high enough power limit where I don't throttle even at 1.5v.
> 
> But I was really scared running 1.5v thru my card last night the buzzing was so insane I got a little nervous. But after seeing mr too short do 1.5+ on a reference board I feel a little safer.
> 
> 
> 
> Strong,
> which bios is the ftw2002 you speak of? did I miss something important here
Click to expand...

post#15 of this thread.

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2514&page=2


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes I flashed ftw2002 bios and use my evbot and precision x for power/temp slider and clock adjustments. Everything is working perfectly.
> yes you should be good to go.


Phew







Thanx for that.

Should get my cards tomorrow.............I hope


----------



## jokkan

Tomorrow my 780's go under water!







)


----------



## Ovrclck

Power target is actually all the way..forgot to take screen shot.




1.4v 44C max

For those pushing 1.5v. How are the artifacts? I'm starting to notice subtle artifacts at 1.4. That means more voltage correct?


----------



## strong island 1

here is some more firestrike.





http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1872529

here is firestrike extreme at 1424core and 8.6ghz memory.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1314899


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> here is some more firestrike.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1872529
> 
> here is firestrike extreme at 1424core and 8.6ghz memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1314899


Not bad!

This is the best I could do for tonight. Gotta get up in a few hours for work


----------



## error-id10t

Nice firestrike scores strong island 1, I'd seen your previous one too. Are there others who can crack 15K, I've only seen few others that were in the mid 14K..


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya work sucks. The thing is even if they do release a fix you will want to flash a custom bios anyways, so in my opinion the card is working fine.
> 
> The good thing will be if they release a new firmware so then we can overvolt on all bios's. Then we could go back to skyn3t's bios because I like always supporting him. But for right now the ftw2002 bios works great and has a high enough power limit where I don't throttle even at 1.5v.
> 
> But I was really scared running 1.5v thru my card last night the buzzing was so insane I got a little nervous. But after seeing mr too short do 1.5+ on a reference board I feel a little safer.


Can you flash both BIOS on the Classified or just the second one? Isn't it best to keep the most updated stock BIOS for BIOS1 in case of issues?

Thanks.


----------



## Hanshin

Does someone know if the 780 ti classified backplate is available at an other place than EVGA store?
I need one but they dont ship internationally.


----------



## Menthol

Strong, I see you have been busy, nice scores, i see you have your IV-E running well also, not all of them will do 4800mhz, what ram are you using with it


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Strong, I see you have been busy, nice scores, i see you have your IV-E running well also, not all of them will do 4800mhz, what ram are you using with it


Good question. I've got a 4930 in and would be keen to know as well.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> here is some more firestrike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1872529
> 
> here is firestrike extreme at 1424core and 8.6ghz memory.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1314899


Holy Jeepers! What a fantastic score! Keep the pedal to the metal!









Really great run, Strong! Looking forward to seeing more ....









Are we starting to see the primary advantage the 780Ti Classy has over Titans? ... all of the GK110's 15 SMXes are active and running vs the Titan's 14 (one crippled). They say you should see between "5% and 17% faster performance than GTX Titan depending on whether we're ROP-bound or memory bandwidth-bound". Don't underestimate high mem clocks influence on the benchmarks ....


----------



## szeged

woke up early

-5c in my house

time to push air to its limits.


----------



## yknot

Am I nearly there?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> here is some more firestrike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1872529
> 
> here is firestrike extreme at 1424core and 8.6ghz memory.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1314899


Post that here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> woke up early
> 
> -5c in my house
> 
> time to push air to its limits.


how hot are u getting on air and at what voltage?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Strong, I see you have been busy, nice scores, i see you have your IV-E running well also, not all of them will do 4800mhz, what ram are you using with it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Strong, I see you have been busy, nice scores, i see you have your IV-E running well also, not all of them will do 4800mhz, what ram are you using with it
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. I've got a 4930 in and would be keen to know as well.
Click to expand...

I have still been using that samsung low voltage ram. They are plain looking and I have had them forever but they work great, and was so cheap for 16gb. I am only at 2133mhz ram though. for ivy-e I feel like I should be a lot higher. I am saving some money for a higher rated kit. this kit's only rated at 1600mhz. I think I have a pretty decent 4930k, I am beating my old 3930k physics scores.

3dmark saved all my old 780 classy scores and this card is blowing that card away by thousands of gpu points. I am only beating my 780 classy by about 4fps in valley though.

Also it's pretty amazing that I can do 8.6ghz memory in firestrike extreme. the memory timings must be so loose. If we could get overvoltage on other bios's and I find one with tighter timings I should be able to break 100fps in valley. I can do valley at 8.5ghz memory.


----------



## HighTemplar

If it wasn't for UPS I'd be breaking 1.4ghz as well on my 3 cards. Waterblocks are taking ages to get here. Customs held them up

I think I might slap an Antec 620 on one for now, until the blocks come. Hmmmm


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya work sucks. The thing is even if they do release a fix you will want to flash a custom bios anyways, so in my opinion the card is working fine.
> 
> The good thing will be if they release a new firmware so then we can overvolt on all bios's. Then we could go back to skyn3t's bios because I like always supporting him. But for right now the ftw2002 bios works great and has a high enough power limit where I don't throttle even at 1.5v.
> 
> But I was really scared running 1.5v thru my card last night the buzzing was so insane I got a little nervous. But after seeing mr too short do 1.5+ on a reference board I feel a little safer.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you flash both BIOS on the Classified or just the second one? Isn't it best to keep the most updated stock BIOS for BIOS1 in case of issues?
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

you can flash them both. They say not to so you know that one is always stable but I always flash both. Since I have a second card I don't worry about a bad flash so much. I have never once bricked a card from flashing a bios. I'm not saying it couldn't happen but it has never happened to me. it probably is a good idea not to flash the first bios and just flash the ln2 bios chip.

I will update the owner's list tonight. I have been so busy trying to get these cards working and running a ton of benches.

It's really cold here today and snowing and I left all the windows open in my house with the heat off to try and break 100fps tonight in valley.


----------



## Menthol

Your thread is taking off again strong I'm having trouble keeping up to date on all the developments


----------



## Jpmboy

I'm liking these cards...
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7677013

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1319089

Have not gone over (what the tool says is.. ) 1.3V since we have no way to confirm that the tool is doing what it says. Temps look good, but there is one component that gets very hot (by IR Thermo) that is not cooled by the EK shorty block:


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm liking these cards...
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7677013
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1319089
> 
> Have not gone over (what the tool says is.. ) 1.3V since we have no way to confirm that the tool is doing what it says. Temps look good, but there is one component that gets very hot (by IR Thermo) that is not cooled by the EK shorty block:


Its a memory phase inductor, how hot is it?

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Jpmboy

with a 10C breeze blowing over it ~ 52C... without it gets in to the 60s before I stopped the run. The other two are in the 40s Probably okay, I guess, but nothing else is above 45C.

btw - i think my avatar has scarrier fangs


----------



## Ovrclck

Are you guys using the paid version of Fire strike? Wondering if I should buy a copy and join the fun.









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## OccamRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with a 10C breeze blowing over it ~ 52C... without it gets in to the 60s before I stopped the run. The other two are in the 40s Probably okay, I guess, but nothing else is above 45C.
> 
> btw - i think my avatar has scarrier fangs


Dont let them get too hot:



Nah! these are Christmas fangs!









Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Are you guys using the paid version of Fire strike? Wondering if I should buy a copy and join the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


yeah - figure might as well support futuremark - they give us good stuff to play with!


----------



## Capwn

Just nabbed a Open Box 770 Classified ACX from Microcenter..
Thinking about putting together a review for it, Card is a beast, 1400 mhz core, 2000 mhz mem, havent even touched the OC switch yet :0
Begging to be frozen she is.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Are you guys using the paid version of Fire strike? Wondering if I should buy a copy and join the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> yeah - figure might as well support futuremark - they give us good stuff to play with!
Click to expand...

awesome, bought.









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Dont let them get too hot:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah! these are Christmas fangs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Ed
> (Skyn3t Team)


i think I've had nightmares with that PI starring.








maybe a full cover block?


----------



## lightsout

Are you guys doing the llc hack that have 780s? Or just flashing the skynet bios?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 3 Classys + EVBot + 1250w PSU = does not compute
> 
> 
> 
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to 1.3V+ on them may want something else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna be part of this super secret club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a 780 Classy Hydro copper. Has the Samsung chips on it too. I was suprised when I pulled the card out... total "MAGNUM" size lol
> 
> Here is my validation
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/nwbnc/
> 
> I'm still tweaking but so far I've managed 1430/7420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I need to do the soft mod(s) for greater than 1.35V muhahaha
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> 
> 
> 1st. card deciding if I should get the second or wait for Kingpin editions, they look like the final beast of the Kepler series, I already have 2 blocks from my original 780 Classy's so having to purchase new blocks adds to the cost, going to see how good the 4930K is that's in the mail


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> My Validation..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/chkf/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperAnt*
> 
> My Validation, add me to the club. Thanks
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dhdhm/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *essanbee*
> 
> Just got 780 classified installed posting a link for membership please.
> 
> Rock Stock ATM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ukfvp/


ok list updated if i missed anyone or anyone wants any changes let me know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Just nabbed a Open Box 770 Classified ACX from Microcenter..
> Thinking about putting together a review for it, Card is a beast, 1400 mhz core, 2000 mhz mem, havent even touched the OC switch yet :0
> Begging to be frozen she is.


nice. post a gpuz validation when you get a chance. that card is sick. i'm pretty sure the classified software overvoltage tool works with it.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Your thread is taking off again strong I'm having trouble keeping up to date on all the developments


I am still looking out for the firmware release, so for right now the ftw2002 bios is our only option, it works with both the evbot and software tool. But these cards are sick. This weekend I am going to get a dmm to try and verify the voltages.


----------



## skyn3t

nothing yet?


----------



## Exilon

Got my 780 Classified up to 1280 Core. Memory doesn't want to move above 6400 without sporadic system lockups, but I only game a 1080p/120 Hz so the extra bandwidth isn't necessary. The odd thing is that I get artifacts at 1290 in Guild Wars 2 (50% GPU usage) but not in BF4 or other more intensive games.

Edit:

If I bought the card from Amazon, do I only get Batman and not the 2 other games?


----------



## bittbull187

Got my three at 1270 getting 121.5 valley ex hd.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Got my three at 1270 getting 121.5 valley ex hd.


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


haha indeed funny!! my bad 1260mhz/3105mhz have all the 3dmarks scores on my futuremark page as well im just learning this card so give me time to oc hehe

futuremark name [email protected] =egc=

valley screeny

http://s3.photobucket.com/user/KingBaboon/media/00005.png.html

firestrike extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1311084
firestrike normal: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1311084


----------



## szeged

three cards getting 120 fps seems off, with two titans barely overclocked i was getting 135 :x


----------



## Jpmboy

post your FS scores in these two threads:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30

http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli

and the valley here:http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0

if you want help with OCing your kit, the crew here are experts and can really give you pointers.


----------



## bittbull187

Always willing to learn, im at 1.21 v using skys rev3 stock bios.


----------



## sdmf74

I have not tried the new Classified overvolt tool 2.0 yet, Is it working flawlessly now? I remember some people stating it had some issues


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Always willing to learn, im at 1.21 v using skys rev3 stock bios.


Please update your rig/sig so we know what uou are working with.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I have not tried the new Classified overvolt tool 2.0 yet, Is it working flawlessly now? I remember some people stating it had some issues


It does seem to get more mV into the TI classys, but right now neither gpuZ or precision X (AB also?) can report the increase as far as i can tell... So we're kinda flying blind...


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> haha indeed funny!! my bad 1260mhz/3105mhz have all the 3dmarks scores on my futuremark page as well im just learning this card so give me time to oc hehe
> 
> futuremark name [email protected] =egc=
> 
> valley screeny
> 
> http://s3.photobucket.com/user/KingBaboon/media/00005.png.html
> 
> firestrike extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1311084
> firestrike normal: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1311084


Something isn't right here. I pull scores of ~5300 with two 780 Classifieds running similar clocks to you. Your Min FPS score of 13 stands out, but I don't know anywhere near enough to try to assist you. No doubt someone here will, though! What sort of temps are you seeing on the cards?

I'm running on air too, and also struggle to emulate clocks anything like most others do here. Still, even at almost stock clocks these cards seem pretty beastly!

I'm thinking about trying out watercooling for the first time, but haven't the slightest clue what kit is involved etc. Going to spend some time reading up on that as it appears as if these cards are almost a waste if not put under water.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I am still looking out for the firmware release, so for right now the ftw2002 bios is our only option, it works with both the evbot and software tool. But these cards are sick. This weekend I am going to get a dmm to try and verify the voltages.


I flashed my cards with the FTW.2002 bios, but I am having a problem with the classy tool.. I am running windows 8.1.. I run the classy tool and set top card to 1.212v and bottom card to 1.25v with the classy tool, I go to restart and when the pc starts booting it says your pc has run into a problem, and will not boot up, it then reboots again and starts diagnosing pc, then I have to restore and bring the pc back to a earlier point where it booted up, and when i boot into windows the shortcut I made for the classy tool is no longer there, so its definetly the classy tool.. I have tried the one at the beginning of thread and also grabbed the updated one on kingpin forums.. Any help with this is appreciated.. So for now, i am running skys bios that was removed and it works perfect. But I am limited to 1.212v..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are you guys doing the llc hack that have 780s? Or just flashing the skynet bios?


Anyone?


----------



## Ovrclck

Hmm I think I burned out my card









Was doing some extreme clocking..now heaven crashes when trying bumping +50 on both core and mem. Flashed back to stock ln2, Power target pegs at 98% in any game with stock clocks. Never seen that before. I was going to RMA the card but decided against it as that wasn't the right thing to do. Replacement card will be here tomorrow


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone?


Right now... Neither. You can get quite far with the stock bios' and precX. The alternatives are skyn3t's initial bios, the ftw2002 bios, and the classyvolt tool. All at your risk. I think most here would agree that the available mods need a bit more time "in the oven".

The 2002 bios does work reasonably well with the 2.0.3.0 volt tool, but nothing reads the actual mV.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Right now... Neither. You can get quite far with the stock bios' and precX. The alternatives are skyn3t's initial bios, the ftw2002 bios, and the classyvolt tool. All at your risk. I think most here would agree that the available mods need a bit more time "in the oven".
> 
> The 2002 bios does work reasonably well with the 2.0.3.0 volt tool, but nothing reads the actual mV.
Click to expand...

Sorry I should change my sig I'm talking about a non-ti 780.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Hmm I think I burned out my card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was doing some extreme clocking..now heaven crashes when trying bumping +50 on both core and mem. Flashed back to stock ln2, Power target pegs at 98% in any game with stock clocks. Never seen that before. I was going to RMA the card but decided against it as that wasn't the right thing to do. Replacement card will be here tomorrow


Oh no!!! So sorry to hear that...you guys are crazy brave to be pushing your brand new hardware so much. I think I'd actually cry if I ended up decommissioning one of my cards.

Really hope your replacement is a magnificent clocker and that your loss isn't in vain!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Hmm I think I burned out my card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was doing some extreme clocking..now heaven crashes when trying bumping +50 on both core and mem. Flashed back to stock ln2, Power target pegs at 98% in any game with stock clocks. Never seen that before. I was going to RMA the card but decided against it as that wasn't the right thing to do. Replacement card will be here tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!!! So sorry to hear that...you guys are crazy brave to be pushing your brand new hardware so much. I think I'd actually cry if I ended up decommissioning one of my cards.
> 
> Really hope your replacement is a magnificent clocker and that your loss isn't in vain!
Click to expand...

lesson learned! Thanks for kind words. I'm done benching for now. Maybe a light overclock will suffice. But yeah, it's the worse feeling! Lol had anxiety attacks last night.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> lesson learned! Thanks for kind words. I'm done benching for now. Maybe a light overclock will suffice. But yeah, it's the worse feeling! Lol had anxiety attacks last night.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Don't give up on it yet Kris. You said you flashed back the LN2 bios and it works since you said it pegs at 98% PT.

What clocks is getting now with that bios?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> lesson learned! Thanks for kind words. I'm done benching for now. Maybe a light overclock will suffice. But yeah, it's the worse feeling! Lol had anxiety attacks last night.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give up on it yet Kris. You said you flashed back the LN2 bios and it works since you said it pegs at 98% PT.
> 
> What clocks is getting now with that bios?
Click to expand...

Going +78 on precision voltage tool and adding +50 on core and memory causes card to downclock like crazy. The card shouldn't be taxed at 98% PT with stock clocks on any game. Was never like that. I have a spare drive with fresh Windows and my card isn't being detected when trying to install the nvidia drivers.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dissolution187

Well, after much deliberation I finally decided to make the decision to go with..... DRUM ROLL!!!!! The EVGA GTX 780 Classy because, well, I am a classy guy! No but in all seriousness since Amazon had a pretty good deal on it I only paid 20 bucks more for the classy over the Asus model. I think I made the right decision especially since the benchmarks clearly show the Classy ahead in most of the categories. I am a bit concerned about temps because the Asus model really had them beat on temps by about 10+ degrees, but I think I should be fine with the airflow in my new case.
The question to all of you great people now is, do I dare flash the bios?

Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> nothing yet?


no I haven't seen anything yet. I have been checking the forums. Hopefully it would be announced here. I will let you know as soon as I see it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha indeed funny!! my bad 1260mhz/3105mhz have all the 3dmarks scores on my futuremark page as well im just learning this card so give me time to oc hehe
> 
> futuremark name [email protected] =egc=
> 
> valley screeny
> 
> http://s3.photobucket.com/user/KingBaboon/media/00005.png.html
> 
> firestrike extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1311084
> firestrike normal: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1311084
Click to expand...

it could be throttling, what bios are you using and what voltages. you should have precision monitoring running in the background during a bench and show us that also.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I have not tried the new Classified overvolt tool 2.0 yet, Is it working flawlessly now? I remember some people stating it had some issues


It seems to be working fine for me. There are times when I reduce the voltage and hit apply, my screen turns all these weird colors and I have to reboot. This has only happened 2 or 3 times so it doesn't bother me. It used to happen with the old tool also. I need to find out what voltages we are running at so I can really verify if it works.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I am still looking out for the firmware release, so for right now the ftw2002 bios is our only option, it works with both the evbot and software tool. But these cards are sick. This weekend I am going to get a dmm to try and verify the voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> I flashed my cards with the FTW.2002 bios, but I am having a problem with the classy tool.. I am running windows 8.1.. I run the classy tool and set top card to 1.212v and bottom card to 1.25v with the classy tool, I go to restart and when the pc starts booting it says your pc has run into a problem, and will not boot up, it then reboots again and starts diagnosing pc, then I have to restore and bring the pc back to a earlier point where it booted up, and when i boot into windows the shortcut I made for the classy tool is no longer there, so its definetly the classy tool.. I have tried the one at the beginning of thread and also grabbed the updated one on kingpin forums.. Any help with this is appreciated.. So for now, i am running skys bios that was removed and it works perfect. But I am limited to 1.212v..
Click to expand...

I wonder if it could be a windows 8 issue, I have never used windows 8. Do you have an evbot to try and duplicate the issue. i forgot to look at your sig, but you are running ti's right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Hmm I think I burned out my card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was doing some extreme clocking..now heaven crashes when trying bumping +50 on both core and mem. Flashed back to stock ln2, Power target pegs at 98% in any game with stock clocks. Never seen that before. I was going to RMA the card but decided against it as that wasn't the right thing to do. Replacement card will be here tomorrow


what voltages were you running at. are you thinking you degraded the chip. I am feeling a little more brave after seeing ftw420 and mr. too short running 1.5v thru reference boards.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> nothing yet?
> 
> 
> 
> no I haven't seen anything yet. I have been checking the forums. Hopefully it would be announced here. I will let you know as soon as I see it.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha indeed funny!! my bad 1260mhz/3105mhz have all the 3dmarks scores on my futuremark page as well im just learning this card so give me time to oc hehe
> 
> futuremark name [email protected] =egc=
> 
> valley screeny
> 
> http://s3.photobucket.com/user/KingBaboon/media/00005.png.html
> 
> firestrike extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1311084
> firestrike normal: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1311084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it could be throttling, what bios are you using and what voltages. you should have precision monitoring running in the background during a bench and show us that also.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I have not tried the new Classified overvolt tool 2.0 yet, Is it working flawlessly now? I remember some people stating it had some issues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems to be working fine for me. There are times when I reduce the voltage and hit apply, my screen turns all these weird colors and I have to reboot. This has only happened 2 or 3 times so it doesn't bother me. It used to happen with the old tool also. I need to find out what voltages we are running at so I can really verify if it works.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I am still looking out for the firmware release, so for right now the ftw2002 bios is our only option, it works with both the evbot and software tool. But these cards are sick. This weekend I am going to get a dmm to try and verify the voltages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I flashed my cards with the FTW.2002 bios, but I am having a problem with the classy tool.. I am running windows 8.1.. I run the classy tool and set top card to 1.212v and bottom card to 1.25v with the classy tool, I go to restart and when the pc starts booting it says your pc has run into a problem, and will not boot up, it then reboots again and starts diagnosing pc, then I have to restore and bring the pc back to a earlier point where it booted up, and when i boot into windows the shortcut I made for the classy tool is no longer there, so its definetly the classy tool.. I have tried the one at the beginning of thread and also grabbed the updated one on kingpin forums.. Any help with this is appreciated.. So for now, i am running skys bios that was removed and it works perfect. But I am limited to 1.212v..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if it could be a windows 8 issue, I have never used windows 8. Do you have an evbot to try and duplicate the issue. i forgot to look at your sig, but you are running ti's right?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Hmm I think I burned out my card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was doing some extreme clocking..now heaven crashes when trying bumping +50 on both core and mem. Flashed back to stock ln2, Power target pegs at 98% in any game with stock clocks. Never seen that before. I was going to RMA the card but decided against it as that wasn't the right thing to do. Replacement card will be here tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what voltages were you running at. are you thinking you degraded the chip. I am feeling a little more brave after seeing ftw420 and mr. too short running 1.5v thru reference boards.
Click to expand...

1.3975 or close to it.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ovrclck

I think I did degrade my chip. Oh well, at least I have a back up now lol

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## skyn3t

Just to let you guys know. My work hours has changed a bit so 10am to 10pm, this is why I'm not on like I used too. I have kept my eye is every subbed thread and reply whe I can. PMS will be to replay but I will. Take care you guys.

Sent from AOL 2.5. @ 28k


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> three cards getting 120 fps seems off, with two titans barely overclocked i was getting 135 :x


i agree

ok i will update my rig info when i get off work, which programs you want me to run while having presc monitor open? which things you want me to left selected in the window? clocks,etc i am running the classy v2 bios from start of this thread.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Well, after much deliberation I finally decided to make the decision to go with..... DRUM ROLL!!!!! The EVGA GTX 780 Classy because, well, I am a classy guy! No but in all seriousness since Amazon had a pretty good deal on it I only paid 20 bucks more for the classy over the Asus model. I think I made the right decision especially since the benchmarks clearly show the Classy ahead in most of the categories. I am a bit concerned about temps because the Asus model really had them beat on temps by about 10+ degrees, but I think I should be fine with the airflow in my new case.
> The question to all of you great people now is, do I dare flash the bios?
> 
> Thoughts? Opinions?


Nice one! You won't regret it. The only thing I liked more about the Asus was the fact it had a backplate. So I ordered a pair for my Classys! 

Don't worry about temps buddy. The ACX cooler is at least the equal of the DCII cooler, remember that the Classy is boosting higher and so will generate a little more heat than the Asus in the reviews you're looking at. You could easily dial the fan up a tiny bit to bring temp's down if you wanted to.

For gaming any custom-cooled 780 will perform similarly (the differences are not substantial enough to be noticeable in-game, for me at least) but the Classified can potentially be pushed a lot further - as you can see from what some of the experienced users on here do!

As for flashing the bios, if you are planning to use the card for gaming only then I'd advise you leave it standard. I've found that the pre-installed ones are great. Seems like you don't need more than 115% power unless you increase the voltages past the maximum allowed (which requires a little piece of software) and for some reason my card runs slightly cooler on the stock bios vs a custom one. That said, the custom one is faster, clock for clock (don't ask - I've no idea!) which likely explains the temp difference. But basically, the LN2 bios will do what you want the card to do for 24/7 gaming purposes and has none of the risks etc associated with a custom bios.

On the other hand, if you get into benching the card, then you will quite quickly reach the limits of what the original bios can do. A thought will creep into your mind which goes something like "I paid a bit more to get the features included in this card, and right now I'm not really using it to its full potential. Wouldn't it be nice to see just what it's capable of?". And at that point you're on your way down the slippery slope of modding! 

I'm not too sure on this, but I believe anything that can be undone will not void your warranty. That is to say, should you install a new bios and later have to RMA the card, I think so long as you put the original bios back you should be okay. Also, while there are a few horror stories floating around where people have encountered big problems with flashing etc, these are a tiny minority compared to the number of people who have flashed a new bios and loved it. Also remember we have 2 bios settings on our card!

TL;DR - You made the right choice - don't worry about temp's as the cooler is ace. Leave the bios standard if you intend to use the card exclusively for gaming, but if you want to start benching seriously then you'll need a custom one (Skyn3t v3 probably) and a voltage controller. Flashing is pretty safe if you follow the instructions but carries risks all the same.

Enjoy the card and welcome to the club!


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Nice one! You won't regret it. The only thing I liked more about the Asus was the fact it had a backplate. So I ordered a pair for my Classys!
> 
> Don't worry about temps buddy. The ACX cooler is at least the equal of the DCII cooler, remember that the Classy is boosting higher and so will generate a little more heat than the Asus in the reviews you're looking at. You could easily dial the fan up a tiny bit to bring temp's down if you wanted to.
> 
> For gaming any custom-cooled 780 will perform similarly (the differences are not substantial enough to be noticeable in-game, for me at least) but the Classified can potentially be pushed a lot further - as you can see from what some of the experienced users on here do!
> 
> As for flashing the bios, if you are planning to use the card for gaming only then I'd advise you leave it standard. I've found that the pre-installed ones are great. Seems like you don't need more than 115% power unless you increase the voltages past the maximum allowed (which requires a little piece of software) and for some reason my card runs slightly cooler on the stock bios vs a custom one. That said, the custom one is faster, clock for clock (don't ask - I've no idea!) which likely explains the temp difference. But basically, the LN2 bios will do what you want the card to do for 24/7 gaming purposes and has none of the risks etc associated with a custom bios.
> 
> On the other hand, if you get into benching the card, then you will quite quickly reach the limits of what the original bios can do. A thought will creep into your mind which goes something like "I paid a bit more to get the features included in this card, and right now I'm not really using it to its full potential. Wouldn't it be nice to see just what it's capable of?". And at that point you're on your way down the slippery slope of modding!
> 
> I'm not too sure on this, but I believe anything that can be undone will not void your warranty. That is to say, should you install a new bios and later have to RMA the card, I think so long as you put the original bios back you should be okay. Also, while there are a few horror stories floating around where people have encountered big problems with flashing etc, these are a tiny minority compared to the number of people who have flashed a new bios and loved it. Also remember we have 2 bios settings on our card!
> 
> TL;DR - You made the right choice - don't worry about temp's as the cooler is ace. Leave the bios standard if you intend to use the card exclusively for gaming, but if you want to start benching seriously then you'll need a custom one (Skyn3t v3 probably) and a voltage controller. Flashing is pretty safe if you follow the instructions but carries risks all the same.
> 
> Enjoy the card and welcome to the club!


Wow thank you so much for your answer. I had an incredibly hard time deciding which card to go with, but now that I have made my decision I can see it was the right one. My card will be here in a few days, and I will probably get a second one next year so that I can SLI.
In terms of flashing the bios I mainly want to get the most power out of my card. That is to say that I want my frames to be incredible when I am gaming without any micro-stutter, or any frame issues at all. I spent 690 dollars, so I want the best experience possible. That being said, do you think that I will need to OC the card via flashing the bios with skyn3t's version, or should I simply OC the card with the factory bios? Will I see much of a frame rate difference if I stick with Ocing the factory bios?

Sorry for all the questions, but I really do want to squeeze every last bit out of the card that I can.

I should also mention that bench marking is not really something I am too worried about. I mainly just want that silky smooth gaming experience you know?

Anyways, thank you again and Merry Christmas.


----------



## HighTemplar

Got my full cover EK blocks in for my 780 Ti Classifieds.. time to do work


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> lesson learned! Thanks for kind words. I'm done benching for now. Maybe a light overclock will suffice. But yeah, it's the worse feeling! Lol had anxiety attacks last night.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


dude, tragic







- how'd that happen? (.. inquring minds want to know...







)


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Wow thank you so much for your answer. I had an incredibly hard time deciding which card to go with, but now that I have made my decision I can see it was the right one. My card will be here in a few days, and I will probably get a second one next year so that I can SLI.
> In terms of flashing the bios I mainly want to get the most power out of my card. That is to say that I want my frames to be incredible when I am gaming without any micro-stutter, or any frame issues at all. I spent 690 dollars, so I want the best experience possible. That being said, do you think that I will need to OC the card via flashing the bios with skyn3t's version, or should I simply OC the card with the factory bios? Will I see much of a frame rate difference if I stick with Ocing the factory bios?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but I really do want to squeeze every last bit out of the card that I can.
> 
> I should also mention that bench marking is not really something I am too worried about. I mainly just want that silky smooth gaming experience you know?
> 
> Anyways, thank you again and Merry Christmas.


No probs. You remind me a lot of me - I was exactly the same before I got my cards. The PC I have now was not only my first build but also my first ever PC - I previously played exclusively on console so I was hoping for a big jump from PS3 to a gaming PC. It certainly delivered! But please keep in mind I am very very new to all this, so take my advice with a pinch of salt and/or wait for the more experienced guys to give you some better direction.

But, FWIW, my opinion is that you should first try the card on its LN2 bios to see how it performs. Not only will this tell you what sort of card you have (they're all brilliant, but some are even more brilliant than others!) but you will get a good baseline for any overclocking you do. You'll likely find it'll boost somewhere in the 1130-1180 range. Which is awesome.

From here, OC up until you find the card's limit on stock voltage. I believe mine went up to ~1250MHz but YMMV. Now go back to your games and before you actually FRAPS/bench them see if you can actually notice a difference. Then use FRAPS and benches to get an objective measurement. Finally, take a note of the temp increase associated with the OC and also the additional fan noise (if any).

For me, the extra ~100MHz made a small difference. I couldn't really feel it in-game (frames were already beautifully smooth) but according to the TR bench and some BF4 fraps runs there was something like a 7% increase over stock. So a game that runs normally at 60fps would be at something like 65fps, and a game at 100 would be at 107.

At this point you could look to use the Skyn3t bios and Classified voltage tool. Now the game changes as you have literally no restrictions except for your common sense and the physical capabilities of your card. You will definitely see some big clock improvements here, but my honest opinion is these sky-high clocks are suited to benching but not gaming. First of all, games tend to vary in their requirements, whereas a bench like Heaven, FS or Valley stay constant. So you can keep working on one of those benches systematically and reach your best OC. But in-game, you might find one game works fine at that speed but another crashes. Second, those clocks need extra voltage and that means extra heat. This isn't a dealbreaker for you (yet) as long as you don't mind the additional noise the fans will make - below 60% I can't hear them, at 70% they're audible over my case fans and at 100% they're plain loud! However you should be able to keep the temps in check. When you go SLI that becomes harder, though.

A compromise (and one I'm trying to find atm) is to use a clock somewhere between the max stable OC on the stock bios with stock voltage and the max OC on the Skyn3t bios with extra voltage. It's all about balancing clock speed, noise and temperature. I'm not too helpful here as my limiting factor (temp) won't impact you in the same way, so you'll likely be able to run something like 1280-1330MHz and keep your temps in check. At that point I imagine the gains will be around 10-15% compared to a stock classy.

It's as you said, really, you're squeezing the last bit of performance out. These cards deliver superbly out of the box, and further tweaking only helps so much when you're talking about actual game experience. However, maybe I'm just old and not as sensitive to things as others! For me, though, going from 100fps to say 110fps isn't something I can honestly say I can observe.

I'm trying to learn how much upping the voltage decrease the life of the cards. That is going to be the key decision maker for me. At the mo I am running 1.187v with clocks of ~1200MHz and 6500MHz on memory. At this speed I'm getting close to my 80 degree temp limit. But if pushing to 1.200v / 1.212v nets me say 30-40MHz and keeps me under 80 degrees that'll be my 24/7 clock. About 100 less than the card can do (in benches, at least) but also about 100 more than it did standard. It's noisier, but I'm happy to make that compromise.

Anyway, let us know how you get on! If you want more specific detail about the change from single to SLI I can help there, particularly as BF4 won't work atm with SLI so I'm learning what one card can do now! My initial feeling is single cards are more fun (more OC headroom as temp becomes much less of an issue) and still very fast (over 100fps average on BF4 with all settings maxed @1080p) but SLI provides maximum graphical power at the cost of increased heat and noise (~120fps on BF4 with everything maxed and 135% resolution [email protected]).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Got my full cover EK blocks in for my 780 Ti Classifieds.. time to do work


Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> no I haven't seen anything yet. I have been checking the forums. Hopefully it would be announced here. I will let you know as soon as I see it.
> it could be throttling, what bios are you using and what voltages. you should have precision monitoring running in the background during a bench and show us that also.
> It seems to be working fine for me. There are times when I reduce the voltage and hit apply, my screen turns all these weird colors and I have to reboot. This has only happened 2 or 3 times so it doesn't bother me. It used to happen with the old tool also. I need to find out what voltages we are running at so I can really verify if it works.
> I wonder if it could be a windows 8 issue, I have never used windows 8. Do you have an evbot to try and duplicate the issue. i forgot to look at your sig, but you are running ti's right?
> what voltages were you running at. are you thinking you degraded the chip. I am feeling a little more brave after seeing ftw420 and mr. too short running 1.5v thru reference boards.


Yes, right now I am running 780 ti classifieds... Unfortunately I do not have an evbot....







It could posssibly be a windows 8 issue, I have no idea though thats why I was asking..


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> no I haven't seen anything yet. I have been checking the forums. Hopefully it would be announced here. I will let you know as soon as I see it.
> it could be throttling, what bios are you using and what voltages. you should have precision monitoring running in the background during a bench and show us that also.
> It seems to be working fine for me. There are times when I reduce the voltage and hit apply, my screen turns all these weird colors and I have to reboot. This has only happened 2 or 3 times so it doesn't bother me. It used to happen with the old tool also. I need to find out what voltages we are running at so I can really verify if it works.
> I wonder if it could be a windows 8 issue, I have never used windows 8. Do you have an evbot to try and duplicate the issue. i forgot to look at your sig, but you are running ti's right?
> what voltages were you running at. are you thinking you degraded the chip. I am feeling a little more brave after seeing ftw420 and mr. too short running 1.5v thru reference boards.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, right now I am running 780 ti classifieds... Unfortunately I do not have an evbot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could posssibly be a windows 8 issue, I have no idea though thats why I was asking..
Click to expand...

you said you are running the ftw2002 bios and not the ftw200 bios right?


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> you said you are running the ftw2002 bios and not the ftw200 bios right?


Yes, I downloaded the FTW.2002 bios, installed it on both cardsm rebooted, then ran classy tool, set voltage for top card at 1.212v and bottom card 1.25 volts, rebooted pc and thats when the pc runs into a problem booting up and I have to repair and bring it back to an earlier state.. So I thought it was the classy tool in beginning of this thread, i then downloaded a newer version that was in the same post as the FTW.2002 firmware.. It did the same thing with that classy tool also... I tried this 4 different times.. I even did it with the stock ln2 bios, and skys bios, same thing, have to repair. It lets me set the voltage though, its only when i go to reboot.. So for now I am running skys bios which is fine up to 1.212v..


----------



## CaliLife17

Can I join? got these last week, but my computer is now in pieces as i am swapping RAM, MOBO, and CPU cooler, so wont be able to submit GPU-z till later this week/next week.

Also ordered 2 Backplates today for these.

Any word on the firmware update from EVGA. I know Jacob was saying he was hoping to have them out in a day or 2 (I believe he said that monday)


----------



## Jpmboy

whoa... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1885114 & http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1885424


----------



## lilchronic

kepler bios tweaker 1.26 with power target tweak
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=374772

now just need that firmware update


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> kepler bios tweaker 1.26 with power target tweak
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=374772
> 
> now just need that firmware update


thanks! got it. +1


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> you said you are running the ftw2002 bios and not the ftw200 bios right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I downloaded the FTW.2002 bios, installed it on both cardsm rebooted, then ran classy tool, set voltage for top card at 1.212v and bottom card 1.25 volts, rebooted pc and thats when the pc runs into a problem booting up and I have to repair and bring it back to an earlier state.. So I thought it was the classy tool in beginning of this thread, i then downloaded a newer version that was in the same post as the FTW.2002 firmware.. It did the same thing with that classy tool also... I tried this 4 different times.. I even did it with the stock ln2 bios, and skys bios, same thing, have to repair. It lets me set the voltage though, its only when i go to reboot.. So for now I am running skys bios which is fine up to 1.212v..
Click to expand...

The software tool on the front page of this thread is the new one from the kingpin thread just so you know. It sounds like the same issue we were having that the ftw2002 bios fixed. Are you getting blue screens? I wonder if by mistake only one of your cards flashed to the ftw2002 bios? I know it sounds dumb but I am just trying to think of things. I don't know anything about windows 8. Try overvolting only one card to see what happens. It could be an issue that only happens in windows 8. Hopefully the firmware will fix it. That's exactly what was happening to me but I would get a blue screen and then I would have to shut off the pc and reboot to fix it.

Anyone else using the classy tool with windows 8.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Can I join? got these last week, but my computer is now in pieces as i am swapping RAM, MOBO, and CPU cooler, so wont be able to submit GPU-z till later this week/next week.
> 
> Also ordered 2 Backplates today for these.
> 
> Any word on the firmware update from EVGA. I know Jacob was saying he was hoping to have them out in a day or 2 (I believe he said that monday)


welcome, nice cards. I haven't heard anything yet but I am sure it will be announced in this thread as soon as it is made available.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> kepler bios tweaker 1.26 with power target tweak
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=374772
> 
> now just need that firmware update


thanks.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> The software tool on the front page of this thread is the new one from the kingpin thread just so you know. It sounds like the same issue we were having that the ftw2002 bios fixed. Are you getting blue screens? I wonder if by mistake only one of your cards flashed to the ftw2002 bios? I know it sounds dumb but I am just trying to think of things. I don't know anything about windows 8. Try overvolting only one card to see what happens. It could be an issue that only happens in windows 8. Hopefully the firmware will fix it. That's exactly what was happening to me but I would get a blue screen and then I would have to shut off the pc and reboot to fix it.
> 
> No, I do not get a blue screen, just when its booting up it says windows has encounted a problem and I have to repair.. Its definetly something funky with the classy tool.. Because before I use the classy tool, I make a shortcut for the classified tool on the desktop. After setting voltages and rebooting and having windows repair itself to an earlier state because it has encountered an error , it boots into windows and the classified shortcut on the desktop is gone because it was not there when the pc booted up without any problems.. So its sounds to me its the classy tool not agreeing with windows 8 maybe. I really do not know.. Its driving me crazy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I flashed both gpu's.


----------



## Jpmboy

here's my gpuZ (belated...)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mh7ye/

from this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/4730#post_21378960


----------



## Menthol

I am missing to many posts but I flashed the ftw2002 bios, using my EVbot and a DVM to read voltage, if I set 1.25 volts with evbot I read 1.25 volts, when I set a boost clock and run evga oc scanner, the voltage will increase under load not droop, set to 1.3 and it will boost to 1.35, 1.35 increase to over 1.4, this is where I stopped, with core boosting to 1350 and mem 2000 core temp reaches 86 and driver failure. still stock heat sink atm.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> The software tool on the front page of this thread is the new one from the kingpin thread just so you know. It sounds like the same issue we were having that the ftw2002 bios fixed. Are you getting blue screens? I wonder if by mistake only one of your cards flashed to the ftw2002 bios? I know it sounds dumb but I am just trying to think of things. I don't know anything about windows 8. Try overvolting only one card to see what happens. It could be an issue that only happens in windows 8. Hopefully the firmware will fix it. That's exactly what was happening to me but I would get a blue screen and then I would have to shut off the pc and reboot to fix it.
> 
> Anyone else using the classy tool with windows 8.
> welcome, nice cards. I haven't heard anything yet but I am sure it will be announced in this thread as soon as it is made available.
> thanks.


Works fine for me on win 8


----------



## Menthol

My experience's overclocking and benching on Win 8, a lot of repairing the OS, I do not think it is the vid card, if your system ram or cpu overclock is not 100% stable. or even if it is and you get a bsod, on reboot the OS wants to repair itself. There are a couple items you can disable in the OS that helps some, anything to do with power saving features, I can't remember off the top of my head as I gave up on Win 8 for the time being, before ti came out. There is 1 or 2 benchmarks that score better but the frustration is to much for me.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> The software tool on the front page of this thread is the new one from the kingpin thread just so you know. It sounds like the same issue we were having that the ftw2002 bios fixed. Are you getting blue screens? I wonder if by mistake only one of your cards flashed to the ftw2002 bios? I know it sounds dumb but I am just trying to think of things. I don't know anything about windows 8. Try overvolting only one card to see what happens. It could be an issue that only happens in windows 8. Hopefully the firmware will fix it. That's exactly what was happening to me but I would get a blue screen and then I would have to shut off the pc and reboot to fix it.
> 
> Anyone else using the classy tool with windows 8.
> welcome, nice cards. I haven't heard anything yet but I am sure it will be announced in this thread as soon as it is made available.
> thanks.


No, I do not get a blue screen, just when its booting up it says windows has encounted a problem and I have to repair.. Its definetly something funky with the classy tool.. Because before I use the classy tool, I make a shortcut for the classified tool on the desktop. After setting voltages and rebooting and having windows repair itself to an earlier state because it has encountered an error , it boots into windows and the classified shortcut on the desktop is gone because it was not there when the pc booted up without any problems.. So its sounds to me its the classy tool not agreeing with windows 8 maybe. I really do not know.. Its driving me crazy.. biggrin.gif

And yes, I flashed both gpu's. smile.gif


----------



## fatlardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> No, I do not get a blue screen, just when its booting up it says windows has encounted a problem and I have to repair.. Its definetly something funky with the classy tool.. Because before I use the classy tool, I make a shortcut for the classified tool on the desktop. After setting voltages and rebooting and having windows repair itself to an earlier state because it has encountered an error , it boots into windows and the classified shortcut on the desktop is gone because it was not there when the pc booted up without any problems.. So its sounds to me its the classy tool not agreeing with windows 8 maybe. I really do not know.. Its driving me crazy.. biggrin.gif
> 
> And yes, I flashed both gpu's. smile.gif


Strong,

This is the same issue I get. But I have W7. Som ting wong?


----------



## chattzx

Hey guys I just built my first computer with these specs:

Case: Corsair C70
PSU: Corsair RM850
CPU: Intel 4670k
Cooling: Corsair H100i water cooler
GPU: Nvidia GTX 780 Classified
SSD: Critical 120gb
Hard-drive: WD caviar black 1TB
Motherboard: Asus Z87 Plus
Ram: 8gb Corsair Vengeance
Monitor: 27' Dell U2713HM 2560x1440

And I was wondering if anyone could yll me a good overclock setting for the classified 780 using evga precision x, I know every gpu will overclock differently but if anyone can suggest some settings that would be great!


----------



## strong island 1

just started testing sli. Just got a pretty nice firestrike. it's 4th on the hall of fame chart




http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1324955


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Hmm I think I burned out my card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was doing some extreme clocking..now heaven crashes when trying bumping +50 on both core and mem. Flashed back to stock ln2, Power target pegs at 98% in any game with stock clocks. Never seen that before. I was going to RMA the card but decided against it as that wasn't the right thing to do. Replacement card will be here tomorrow


Can you describe what were you doing exactly? Wanna to learn something more about the limits of my 780 classy ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chattzx*
> 
> Hey guys I just built my first computer with these specs:
> 
> And I was wondering if anyone could yll me a good overclock setting for the classified 780 using evga precision x, I know every gpu will overclock differently but if anyone can suggest some settings that would be great!


Try with default bios, put power target and temp target to maximum in precision (110% and 95c). First try OC w/o adding the voltage. Depends on where your card boost at default clocks. Then from that value add some +50/+80 to gpu core to end up somewhere at 1200 when boosting. Continue further adding +13 steps to core and test i.e. with Unigine Valley. Watch out for artifacts on the screen. If you see any, stop right there and go back -13 on core untill you re sure there are none. Then test in games. Only when you know your limit for core, go figure out memory. Don't OC core when checking memory limits and vice versa. For mem, add by +30/+50 mhz steps in precision. If you have Samsung, you can start around +300. If you have Hynix, you can start around +500 (Hynix mems are somewhat better for OC)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> just started testing sli. Just got a pretty nice firestrike. it's 4th on the hall of fame chart
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1324955


cool! what settings are you at again







?


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> Can you describe what were you doing exactly? Wanna to learn something more about the limits of my 780 classy ...


Don't go over 1.35 V without sufficient cooling









Even 1.35 V seems a bit risky on a $500+ toy though.


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> just started testing sli. Just got a pretty nice firestrike. it's 4th on the hall of fame chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1324955


sweet!!! any chance i could ask for a little help from you strong? maybe give me some pointers? as others said i should be getting alot better scores on benchs than im getting for 3 way sli


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> just started testing sli. Just got a pretty nice firestrike. it's 4th on the hall of fame chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1324955


Very nice.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> just started testing sli. Just got a pretty nice firestrike. it's 4th on the hall of fame chart
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1324955


do you enter your scores in the OCN Top 30's?


----------



## kakao

Hello guys i am new around here. i just got my new 780 classified and i am very happy.
i will not gonna put some water or LN2 so i am kind of dissapointed cause my card has ASIC 62.3%








my bios is 80.80.xx.xx.xx . do u have any custom bios for my classy? skynet rev3 is compatible with mine?
Thanks very much , i am noob on OC so your help will be great.

http://postimg.org/image/dewu1dupx/


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Don't go over 1.35 V without sufficient cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even 1.35 V seems a bit risky on a $500+ toy though.


that I know, and the practical experience is always somewhat different. Would still like BGKris to answer


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakao*
> 
> Hello guys i am new around here. i just got my new 780 classified and i am very happy.
> i will not gonna put some water or LN2 so i am kind of dissapointed cause my card has ASIC 62.3%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bios is 80.80.xx.xx.xx . do u have any custom bios for my classy? skynet rev3 is compatible with mine?
> Thanks very much , i am noob on OC so your help will be great.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/dewu1dupx/


Yes v3 on page 1 of this thread is what I am using and the classy overvolt tool. First get familiar with overclocking your new card and see what it can do at stock. Then you will be
ready to flash that awesome bios and see what it is truly capable of, Just watch your temps and use common sense


----------



## AdrianIscariot

For those of use still on air, what is considered a safe temp for everyday usage? I use my PC for maybe 2 hours per day and am trying to find a good compromise between performance and reliability. I'm using Skyn3t's V3 bios and have set the voltage to 1.212v for clocks of 1228MHz and 6500 memory currently.

How much faster will this degrade the card vs stock voltage? I want the card to last at least 3 years, is this realistic? Or, to ask another way, what is the max voltage you guys would recommend if I wanted to keep the card running for at least 3 years?

Finally, am I right in saying that because water cooling requires the removal of the stock cooler it automatically invalidates the EVGA warranty?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> For those of use still on air, what is considered a safe temp for everyday usage? I use my PC for maybe 2 hours per day and am trying to find a good compromise between performance and reliability. I'm using Skyn3t's V3 bios and have set the voltage to 1.212v for clocks of 1228MHz and 6500 memory currently.
> 
> How much faster will this degrade the card vs stock voltage? I want the card to last at least 3 years, is this realistic? Or, to ask another way, what is the max voltage you guys would recommend if I wanted to keep the card running for at least 3 years?
> 
> Finally, am I right in saying that because water cooling requires the removal of the stock cooler it automatically invalidates the EVGA warranty?


I would say you should be totally safe at 1.212. Evga does not care if you remove the cooler. You just need to put the stock cooler back on when you send it in. I did multiple rmas with them and they were fully aware that I was watercooling and removing the stock cooler.


----------



## Ryanboost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chattzx*
> 
> Hey guys I just built my first computer with these specs:
> 
> Case: Corsair C70
> PSU: Corsair RM850
> CPU: Intel 4670k
> Cooling: Corsair H100i water cooler
> GPU: Nvidia GTX 780 Classified
> SSD: Critical 120gb
> Hard-drive: WD caviar black 1TB
> Motherboard: Asus Z87 Plus
> Ram: 8gb Corsair Vengeance
> Monitor: 27' Dell U2713HM 2560x1440
> 
> And I was wondering if anyone could yll me a good overclock setting for the classified 780 using evga precision x, I know every gpu will overclock differently but if anyone can suggest some settings that would be great!


Every card will be different as I found out trying to use a recommend overclock. I would recommend to slightly bump up in stages using the Precision X tool and then bench after every step up to determine whether or not your card can handle it. It will be some work but in the end I'm sure you'll find it'll be worth it. I think I'm just addicted to the music while the benchmarks are running. Good luck!


----------



## tUMi

Has anyone else here have attempted to fit the Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III on 780 or 780Ti Classified or am I the lone wolf here?

The stock ACX cooling on my card kept weird noises since from the day I installed the card. I removed the cooler and examined it. I noticed that some of the fins on the cooler were very loose which I think was the main reason why the card kept that awful rattling noise everytime fan speed started to increase or decrease. And the cooler also had the weird humming noise especially when the fan speed changed.

Instead of RMA'ing the card I decided to upgrade to more efficient and quieter solution, the Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III.

Installation was really easy, I didn't even had to use the aluminium heatsinks that came with the cooler. Instead I've kept the card's original black aluminium cooling plate (part of the original ACX cooler) which takes care of cooling the memory and VRM. The cooling plate is attached to the PCB with a bunch of small screws, there's at least a dozen of them.

Best thing about the original cooling plate is that it covers the whole PCB and it keeps the PCB not getting bent (Accelero weights over 600g). I had to completely remove the cooling plate first from the card and modify it a bit so that the mounting plate of Accelero could fit in the GPU area (didn't had enough clearance for Accelero's mounting plate in GPU area).

It was very simple to modify, all I did was the cut off the excessive aluminium surrounding the GPU area (I cutted it so that the GPU area on cooling plate is completely square) to make sure there's enough clearance for the Accelero to fit on top of the GPU. I used pliers for cutting the cooling plate, the aluminium is a soft material to work with so no need for proper cutting tools. Although the Dremel would be the easiest solution for cutting. Without this modification the copper bottom of the Accelero wouldn't have made any contact at all to the GPU so this modification was definitely a needed operation. Another option would have been just to remove the original cooling plate completely and glue on the aluminium heatsinks that came with the cooler. But I came to an conclusion that modding the original cooling plate to fit with the Accelero is much simplier and easier than glueing the heatsinks and is more efficient solution too.

Only real problem with the Accelero Xtreme III and GTX 780 is that controlling the fan directly from the video card drivers doesn't work properly. Several people have reported that fan controller on the GTX 780 is not compatible with the fans on Accelero Xtreme III, even though it runs the fans on ACX cooler just fine. It has something to do with the different specs between the stock ACX cooler fans and Accelero Xtreme III fans or another explanation is that the fan wiring on Accelero is somehow different from the stock ACX cooler.

Luckily I had a existing solution for this issue: Scythe Kaze Master fan controller mounted on the front panel on my case.

However, I had trouble connecting the fans of Accelero to my fan controller. First, I tried to use the Molex adapter that came with the Accelero that lets you connect the fans directly to PSU instead of the GPU. With this adapter you can choose from two different options, 7v and 12v. Unfortunetaly the adapter didn't do anything when I tried to find a way to connect it to my fan controller, the fans were completely dead on the Accelero when I managed to plug it in to my fan controller (my fan controller has a 3-pin female fan plug with yellow-red-black wiring).

I couldn't find an suitable adapter, no matter how hard I searched through the internet. So I decided to make the appropriate wiring myself. First, I took the old Fractal Design 120mm case fan from the closet and cut the wire off from the suitable point so I could have the 3-pin male fan connector and some wiring with it to make the connection. Then I removed the small 3-pin VGA fan connector from the fan wire of the Accelero. Then I just simply stripped the wires (red, yellow and black) I have just cut from the case fan and from the wiring of Accelero fans and wrapped them together so that the colors of the wiring matches. I used electric tape to insulate the bare wires I did just wrapped together to avoid any shorting. And bam, the fan controller recognised the Accelero fans instantly and as a result I have now full control of the fans on the Accelero.

I keep the fans of the Accelero at 1700-1800rpm at all times and I can't seperate the sound of the Accelero fans from my case because they get covered to the sound of the all other case fans I have on my case. The difference in cooling efficiency between 780 Classified stock cooler and Accelero Xtreme III is huge. For example, when running 3DMark Vantage in factory clocks and voltage, GPU max temperature was 73C with the stock cooler with default fan profile. Now with Accelero, max temps were only 56C. Ambient temperature was 23C at that time. So you can expect at least 15 to 20 degree improvement on max temperatures if you upgrade to Accelero Xtreme III over 780 Classified's stock ACX cooler. For me it was definitely worth the upgrade. I'm very satisfied to the end result.

I have attached few photos of my card with Accelero fitted.







IMG_0997.JPG 399k .JPG file


IMG_0996.JPG 343k .JPG file


IMG_0998.JPG 344k .JPG file


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I would say you should be totally safe at 1.212. Evga does not care if you remove the cooler. You just need to put the stock cooler back on when you send it in. I did multiple rmas with them and they were fully aware that I was watercooling and removing the stock cooler.


Awesome. I'm starting to see where EVGA's stellar service reputation comes from. So water is still an option for me somewhere down the line, gold to know. Might start looking for what sort of set-up would be needed for a pair of classifieds!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanboost*
> 
> Every card will be different as I found out trying to use a recommend overclock. I would recommend to slightly bump up in stages using the Precision X tool and then bench after every step up to determine whether or not your card can handle it. It will be some work but in the end I'm sure you'll find it'll be worth it. I think I'm just addicted to the music while the benchmarks are running. Good luck!


Guess this is obvious but different benches seem to respond differently to your overclocks. For example, I can run Fire Strike Extreme at 1300/7000 yet the Tomb Raider benchmark artifacts at anything above 1250/6800 on the same voltage.


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whoa... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1885114 & http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1885424


WOW!! Nice score....keep pushing!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> just started testing sli. Just got a pretty nice firestrike. it's 4th on the hall of fame chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1324955


Sweet score.









I have been lurking on this thread since Strong started it awhile back. I had an idea that maybe Sky can look at the FTW2002 bios and see what's different from his v3 bios. Maybe mod FTW2002's bios to make it even better...


----------



## emreonal69

How about GTX780 Ti classy Skyn3t custom bios release ?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUMi*
> 
> Has anyone else here have attempted to fit the Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III on 780 or 780Ti Classified or am I the lone wolf here?
> 
> The stock ACX cooling on my card kept weird noises since from the day I installed the card. I removed the cooler and examined it. I noticed that some of the fins on the cooler were very loose which I think was the main reason why the card kept that awful rattling noise everytime fan speed started to increase or decrease. And the cooler also had the weird humming noise especially when the fan speed changed.
> 
> Instead of RMA'ing the card I decided to upgrade to more efficient and quieter solution, the Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III.
> 
> Installation was really easy, I didn't even had to use the aluminium heatsinks that came with the cooler. Instead I've kept the card's original black aluminium cooling plate (part of the original ACX cooler) which takes care of cooling the memory and VRM. The cooling plate is attached to the PCB with a bunch of small screws, there's at least a dozen of them.
> 
> Best thing about the original cooling plate is that it covers the whole PCB and it keeps the PCB not getting bent (Accelero weights over 600g). I had to completely remove the cooling plate first from the card and modify it a bit so that the mounting plate of Accelero could fit in the GPU area (didn't had enough clearance for Accelero's mounting plate in GPU area).
> 
> It was very simple to modify, all I did was the cut off the excessive aluminium surrounding the GPU area (I cutted it so that the GPU area on cooling plate is completely square) to make sure there's enough clearance for the Accelero to fit on top of the GPU. I used pliers for cutting the cooling plate, the aluminium is a soft material to work with so no need for proper cutting tools. Although the Dremel would be the easiest solution for cutting. Without this modification the copper bottom of the Accelero wouldn't have made any contact at all to the GPU so this modification was definitely a needed operation. Another option would have been just to remove the original cooling plate completely and glue on the aluminium heatsinks that came with the cooler. But I came to an conclusion that modding the original cooling plate to fit with the Accelero is much simplier and easier than glueing the heatsinks and is more efficient solution too.
> 
> Only real problem with the Accelero Xtreme III and GTX 780 is that controlling the fan directly from the video card drivers doesn't work properly. Several people have reported that fan controller on the GTX 780 is not compatible with the fans on Accelero Xtreme III, even though it runs the fans on ACX cooler just fine. It has something to do with the different specs between the stock ACX cooler fans and Accelero Xtreme III fans or another explanation is that the fan wiring on Accelero is somehow different from the stock ACX cooler.
> 
> Luckily I had a existing solution for this issue: Scythe Kaze Master fan controller mounted on the front panel on my case.
> 
> However, I had trouble connecting the fans of Accelero to my fan controller. First, I tried to use the Molex adapter that came with the Accelero that lets you connect the fans directly to PSU instead of the GPU. With this adapter you can choose from two different options, 7v and 12v. Unfortunetaly the adapter didn't do anything when I tried to find a way to connect it to my fan controller, the fans were completely dead on the Accelero when I managed to plug it in to my fan controller (my fan controller has a 3-pin female fan plug with yellow-red-black wiring).
> 
> I couldn't find an suitable adapter, no matter how hard I searched through the internet. So I decided to make the appropriate wiring myself. First, I took the old Fractal Design 120mm case fan from the closet and cut the wire off from the suitable point so I could have the 3-pin male fan connector and some wiring with it to make the connection. Then I removed the small 3-pin VGA fan connector from the fan wire of the Accelero. Then I just simply stripped the wires (red, yellow and black) I have just cut from the case fan and from the wiring of Accelero fans and wrapped them together so that the colors of the wiring matches. I used electric tape to insulate the bare wires I did just wrapped together to avoid any shorting. And bam, the fan controller recognised the Accelero fans instantly and as a result I have now full control of the fans on the Accelero.
> 
> I keep the fans of the Accelero at 1700-1800rpm at all times and I can't seperate the sound of the Accelero fans from my case because they get covered to the sound of the all other case fans I have on my case. The difference in cooling efficiency between 780 Classified stock cooler and Accelero Xtreme III is huge. For example, when running 3DMark Vantage in factory clocks and voltage, GPU max temperature was 73C with the stock cooler with default fan profile. Now with Accelero, max temps were only 56C. Ambient temperature was 23C at that time. So you can expect at least 15 to 20 degree improvement on max temperatures if you upgrade to Accelero Xtreme III over 780 Classified's stock ACX cooler. For me it was definitely worth the upgrade. I'm very satisfied to the end result.
> 
> I have attached few photos of my card with Accelero fitted.
> 
> IMG_0997.JPG 399k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_0996.JPG 343k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_0998.JPG 344k .JPG file


Looks good. Good idea not to glue those heat sinks to your card.


----------



## chattzx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanboost*
> 
> Every card will be different as I found out trying to use a recommend overclock. I would recommend to slightly bump up in stages using the Precision X tool and then bench after every step up to determine whether or not your card can handle it. It will be some work but in the end I'm sure you'll find it'll be worth it. I think I'm just addicted to the music while the benchmarks are running. Good luck!


So basically you just increase the power target, temp target, gpu clock offset and memory clock offset? Do you have any recommended starter settings? I don't wanna just punch numbers in a mess something up haha


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chattzx*
> 
> So basically you just increase the power target, temp target, gpu clock offset and memory clock offset? Do you have any recommended starter settings? I don't wanna just punch numbers in a mess something up haha


+25 Core +50 Memory is a good starting point.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> just started testing sli. Just got a pretty nice firestrike. it's 4th on the hall of fame chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1324955
> 
> 
> 
> sweet!!! any chance i could ask for a little help from you strong? maybe give me some pointers? as others said i should be getting alot better scores on benchs than im getting for 3 way sli
Click to expand...

have you done any 3dmark runs or just valley. I'm really disappointed with Valley and this card. I mean 96fps is great but for the speeds I am getting it seems really low.

are you on the ftw2002 bios using the software tool or evbot. Overvolting is a big part of my scores. try running each card at 1250core 8000memory in 3dmark firestrike at stock volts and post the scores here with a screenshot of the precision monitoring graph after the run is over. Is your cpu overclocked, I wonder if that cpu would bottleneck 3 ti classy's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Hmm I think I burned out my card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was doing some extreme clocking..now heaven crashes when trying bumping +50 on both core and mem. Flashed back to stock ln2, Power target pegs at 98% in any game with stock clocks. Never seen that before. I was going to RMA the card but decided against it as that wasn't the right thing to do. Replacement card will be here tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you describe what were you doing exactly? Wanna to learn something more about the limits of my 780 classy ...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chattzx*
> 
> Hey guys I just built my first computer with these specs:
> 
> And I was wondering if anyone could yll me a good overclock setting for the classified 780 using evga precision x, I know every gpu will overclock differently but if anyone can suggest some settings that would be great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try with default bios, put power target and temp target to maximum in precision (110% and 95c). First try OC w/o adding the voltage. Depends on where your card boost at default clocks. Then from that value add some +50/+80 to gpu core to end up somewhere at 1200 when boosting. Continue further adding +13 steps to core and test i.e. with Unigine Valley. Watch out for artifacts on the screen. If you see any, stop right there and go back -13 on core untill you re sure there are none. Then test in games. Only when you know your limit for core, go figure out memory. Don't OC core when checking memory limits and vice versa. For mem, add by +30/+50 mhz steps in precision. If you have Samsung, you can start around +300. If you have Hynix, you can start around +500 (Hynix mems are somewhat better for OC)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> just started testing sli. Just got a pretty nice firestrike. it's 4th on the hall of fame chart
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1324955
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool! what settings are you at again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

both cards were at 1400core and 8200 memory. at 1.35v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> just started testing sli. Just got a pretty nice firestrike. it's 4th on the hall of fame chart
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1324955
> 
> 
> 
> do you enter your scores in the OCN Top 30's?
Click to expand...

ya I'm going to with this score. i didn't realize it was #1.


----------



## Koniakki

Guys I have been wondering for some time now about this because I haven't seen people discussing or recommending it.

We all know how powerful the Classy's are and that they support a lot of volts on that beefy pcb. And if I'm not mistaken the EVBot gives the Classy's 1.35v right?

So why aren't people recommending the AB Hack for 1.3v with or without the LLC for 24/7 since the Classy's can easily take it?

Is there any specific reason they don't recommend running 1.3v either will LLC enable/disable for daily/gaming use? Like temps or something?


----------



## chattzx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> +25 Core +50 Memory is a good starting point.


Okay and what do I do for the power and temp target? Also what do I increase by after +25 core and +50 memory? And when do I know when enough is enough? Thanks for the help!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreonal69*
> 
> How about GTX780 Ti classy Skyn3t custom bios release ?


he released one and it works great but right now the classy is having trouble with overvolting causing blue screens. it wasn't skyn3t's bios fault. once we get the firmware release to fix the issue we can go back to the skyn3t bios. Right now ftw2002 bios is the only one that works.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Guys I have been wondering for some time now about this because I haven't seen people discussing or recommending it.
> 
> We all know how powerful the Classy's are and that they support a lot of volts on that beefy pcb. And if I'm not mistaken the EVBot gives the Classy's 1.35v right?
> 
> So why aren't people recommending the AB Hack for 1.3v with or without the LLC for 24/7 since the Classy's can easily take it?
> 
> Is there any specific reason they don't recommend running 1.3v either will LLC enable/disable for daily/gaming use? Like temps or something?


I don't think that hack works with the Classy because it uses a different voltage regulator that the hack does not support.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chattzx*
> 
> Okay and what do I do for the power and temp target? Also what do I increase by after +25 core and +50 memory? And when do I know when enough is enough? Thanks for the help!


I would have no second thoughts on maxing out the Power target. As far as the temp target, I would set it with what you are most comfortable with, but no more than 90C. Good luck.


----------



## lilchronic

got may card today








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/feb7w/


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> got may card today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/feb7w/


Awesome! Maybe you got a good one!


----------



## emreonal69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> he released one and it works great but right now the classy is having trouble with overvolting causing blue screens. it wasn't skyn3t's bios fault. once we get the firmware release to fix the issue we can go back to the skyn3t bios. Right now ftw2002 bios is the only one that works.


I have got a Evbot so I will increase the voltage with Evbot , I want to custom bios only for power unlock and boost disapling , have you got any bios advise for me ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Awesome! Maybe you got a good one!


seems ok








stock bios
got to 1300Mhz core and 4000 mem @ 1.2v now its time to remove the card, drain my loop and install waterblock


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chattzx*
> 
> Okay and what do I do for the power and temp target? Also what do I increase by after +25 core and +50 memory? And when do I know when enough is enough? Thanks for the help!


It is best to OC in 13mhz increments. Go as far as you can on core first. Then do the memory.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreonal69*
> 
> I have got a Evbot so I will increase the voltage with Evbot , I want to custom bios only for power unlock and boost disapling , have you got any bios advise for me ?


Nothing yet . I'm waiting for the Evga official release so I can custom it. Also for the Classy owners I will going g to come with something different this time. I was talk with occamRazor for the last couples days and this may be new for most of you but for those u der ln2 knows it. As much you guys can have some tool to tweak the bios it is never enough.

For all of you just keep me update when the official bios come up so I can work on it.

Thank you.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I don't think that hack works with the Classy because it uses a different voltage regulator that the hack does not support....


And that explains it and answers my question. Thanks criminal.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreonal69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> he released one and it works great but right now the classy is having trouble with overvolting causing blue screens. it wasn't skyn3t's bios fault. once we get the firmware release to fix the issue we can go back to the skyn3t bios. Right now ftw2002 bios is the only one that works.
> 
> 
> 
> I have got a Evbot so I will increase the voltage with Evbot , I want to custom bios only for power unlock and boost disapling , have you got any bios advise for me ?
Click to expand...

right now there is only one bios that will allow you to go above 1.2v with the evbot or the software tool. It is post# 15 of the thread linked below. If you move the power slider to 115% the bios goes up to 690w so there is plenty of power headroom with that bios. Once we get the firmware update we can go back to skynet's bios's.

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2514&page=2


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I don't think that hack works with the Classy because it uses a different voltage regulator that the hack does not support.


I wish they would update it to support the Classy controller. I'd rather not hard mod for LLC control. Too bad the controller just didn't come with LLC disabled to begin with.

@skyn3t is there a chance that anything in the bios could be changed to set LLC to disabled? Or is it just completely independent and have nothing do to with the BIOS?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I wish they would update it to support the Classy controller. I'd rather not hard mod for LLC control. Too bad the controller just didn't come with LLC disabled to begin with.
> 
> @skyn3t is there a chance that anything in the bios could be changed to set LLC to disabled? Or is it just completely independent and have nothing do to with the BIOS?


As far as I know it have notching to do with bios. the file is small in size but huge in code.


----------



## chattzx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> It is best to OC in 13mhz increments. Go as far as you can on core first. Then do the memory.


Okay great so in a nutshell:

Power target- 110(max)

Temperature: 90

GPU Clock Offset: 25 (add +13 increments)

Memory Clock Offset: 0?

And lastly is there a certain "target number" I should be shooting for when overclocking with this GPU and when do you know to stop increasing the GPU clock offset and add memory clock offset? Just want to make sure I don't destroy this thing since its my first time overclocking and I can't find any good guides on how to lol.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> that I know, and the practical experience is always somewhat different. Would still like BGKris to answer


I kept feeding voltage until the artifacts disappeared.

I posted a question prior to frying my card but never got a response. Either way, I should have been more careful.

Just so I know for next time. When you guys are experiencing artifacts, you usually down clock a bit, add more voltage and try again? Gpu for example.


----------



## kakao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Yes v3 on page 1 of this thread is what I am using and the classy overvolt tool. First get familiar with overclocking your new card and see what it can do at stock. Then you will be
> ready to flash that awesome bios and see what it is truly capable of, Just watch your temps and use common sense


ok. stock bios LN2. power target 115 , temp 95. started 13mhz per check. valley crashed at 104mhz clock offset so i went back 13 i am around 90 and completed 2-3 bench on valley and gaming 1 hour on bf4.
I have SK Hynix memory so i started from 600mhz but at valley the screen started to flash and artifacts... so i turn down to 350mhz to be stable. temps around 75 C

overvoltage on +63mv. what do u think? i think that is ridiculous. i just manage to reach 1200mhz







. am i doing something wrong here?


----------



## doctakedooty

Nice @strong island 1 and @Jpmboy great scores and thanks for knocking me out of 4th down to 7th. Just kidding glad it was OCN members I know. I will be back though for the spot when I finish my test bench and get my subzero set up probably just in time to buy a kingpin edition.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Nice @strong island 1 and @Jpmboy great scores and thanks for knocking me out of 4th down to 7th. Just kidding glad it was OCN members I know. I will be back though for the spot when I finish my test bench and get my subzero set up probably just in time to buy a kingpin edition.


i am looking forward to see those kingpin scores!! When is it being released???


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i am looking forward to see those kingpin scores!! When is it being released???


Suppose to be sometime next month last I heard. Tonight is my last night at work before we go on shut down at nissan till the 2nd. I got some cooling projects I am going to work on. One is a water chiller using a 10000btu window ac unit. This project cost me no cash thanks to the fine people I work with on the line they g ave me everything I needed to do the project only because they know I love doing this stuff and the parts I needed was laying around in there garages. I was actually surprised I found a ac unit for free that works. I got a old amd phenom ii and gtx 470 going to be my guinea pigs for practicing kneading up etc and test everythinf before I use the expensive toys like my extra rive and 4930k and ti's on ln2. I was going to go classys but decided to just use my reference cards with my gaming rig with the other 4930k and rive be. I still need to pick up 2 more psu and some gskill ram. There is a lot still to do but I know I can get it done. Has anyone tried the zombie mod or heard of the zombie mod on the ti


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Suppose to be sometime next month last I heard. Tonight is my last night at work before we go on shut down at nissan till the 2nd. I got some cooling projects I am going to work on. One is a water chiller using a 10000btu window ac unit. This project cost me no cash thanks to the fine people I work with on the line they g ave me everything I needed to do the project only because they know I love doing this stuff and the parts I needed was laying around in there garages. I was actually surprised I found a ac unit for free that works. I got a old amd phenom ii and gtx 470 going to be my guinea pigs for practicing kneading up etc and test everythinf before I use the expensive toys like my extra rive and 4930k and ti's on ln2. I was going to go classys but decided to just use my reference cards with my gaming rig with the other 4930k and rive be. I still need to pick up 2 more psu and some gskill ram. There is a lot still to do but I know I can get it done. Has anyone tried the zombie mod or heard of the zombie mod on the ti


thinking of a liquid-liquid heat transfer (AC unit to waterloop)or air-to-air?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thinking of a liquid-liquid heat transfer (AC unit to waterloop)or air-to-air?


Going to try liquid to liquid. Will start working on it tomorrow afternoon when I wake up. I have a rough idea planned out but as anything I do there likely to change once I start it. If it works out the way I want then awesome if I fail then oh well hopefully I learned from whatever mistake and can try again. This will be my first attempt at something like this but I enjoy building stupid things. Ask my wife all the random stuff I have made lol


----------



## fatlardo

What was the price rumor for the Kingping Edition?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> What was the price rumor for the Kingping Edition?


Jacob said $800, but that could change.


----------



## HighTemplar

I've yet to post Gpu-Z's of my Classy 780 Ti's, so here goes.


----------



## chattzx

For my first overclock I used Valley benchmark and got 1878 score with a max of 86.5 fps on 2560x1428 resolution and 2966 score with 132.3 fps with 1980x1080. Is that decent? This is with quality on ultra and 8xaa by the way. I had core clock on 70mhz and memory clock on 600mhz with graphics on 1403mhz and memory on 3604mhz. Is this decent for a first timer?


----------



## Ovrclck

Hey guys, I need some help. So I just got another classy ti and it's doing the same thing.









Is the PT suppose to be this high for stock clocks? Out of 3 classifieds, this is the first time that I've seen it go so high. I've never clocked my cards high enough to push it that hard. Maybe I'm just tripping?


I can overclock just fine now. Looks like my original card didn't degrade after all. Now I'm stuck with SLI which isn't a bad thing lol


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Hey guys, I need some help. So I just got another classy ti and it's doing the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the PT suppose to be this high for stock clocks? Out of 3 classifieds, this is the first time that I've seen it go so high. I've never clocked my cards high enough to push it that hard. Maybe I'm just tripping?
> 
> 
> I can overclock just fine now. Looks like my original card didn't degrade after all. Now I'm stuck with SLI which isn't a bad thing lol


Poor you. Stuck with sli.







Glad to hear your card is working fine and dandy now.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Hey guys, I need some help. So I just got another classy ti and it's doing the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the PT suppose to be this high for stock clocks? Out of 3 classifieds, this is the first time that I've seen it go so high. I've never clocked my cards high enough to push it that hard. Maybe I'm just tripping?
> 
> 
> I can overclock just fine now. Looks like my original card didn't degrade after all. Now I'm stuck with SLI which isn't a bad thing lol
> 
> 
> 
> Poor you. Stuck with sli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your card is working fine and dandy now.
Click to expand...

hah yeah. But is it normal for power to hit 90s on stock? That's what I'm worried about.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> have you done any 3dmark runs or just valley. I'm really disappointed with Valley and this card. I mean 96fps is great but for the speeds I am getting it seems really low.
> 
> are you on the ftw2002 bios using the software tool or evbot. Overvolting is a big part of my scores. try running each card at 1250core 8000memory in 3dmark firestrike at stock volts and post the scores here with a screenshot of the precision monitoring graph after the run is over. Is your cpu overclocked, I wonder if that cpu would bottleneck 3 ti classy's.
> 
> both cards were at 1400core and 8200 memory. at 1.35v
> ya I'm going to with this score. i didn't realize it was #1.


ok i will try, im using the skynetrev3 bios. ill run stock and post after also im using the tool for volatge. Am i supposed to select overvoltage in prescis?

tried running what you said locked up scene with guy walking. Maybe my cards are just bad lol...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> hah yeah. But is it normal for power to hit 90s on stock? That's what I'm worried about.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


stock bios pushing surround? yes, 90% is very possible/normal.


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakao*
> 
> ok. stock bios LN2. power target 115 , temp 95. started 13mhz per check. valley crashed at 104mhz clock offset so i went back 13 i am around 90 and completed 2-3 bench on valley and gaming 1 hour on bf4.
> I have SK Hynix memory so i started from 600mhz but at valley the screen started to flash and artifacts... so i turn down to 350mhz to be stable. temps around 75 C
> 
> overvoltage on +63mv. what do u think? i think that is ridiculous. i just manage to reach 1200mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . am i doing something wrong here?


what is your asic? i am on 75 and on +63 I am doing 1267

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> hah yeah. But is it normal for power to hit 90s on stock? That's what I'm worried about.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


~85 in valley, i think you re good


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> hah yeah. But is it normal for power to hit 90s on stock? That's what I'm worried about.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> stock bios pushing surround? yes, 90% is very possible/normal.
Click to expand...

I'm not running surround.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kakao*
> 
> ok. stock bios LN2. power target 115 , temp 95. started 13mhz per check. valley crashed at 104mhz clock offset so i went back 13 i am around 90 and completed 2-3 bench on valley and gaming 1 hour on bf4.
> I have SK Hynix memory so i started from 600mhz but at valley the screen started to flash and artifacts... so i turn down to 350mhz to be stable. temps around 75 C
> 
> overvoltage on +63mv. what do u think? i think that is ridiculous. i just manage to reach 1200mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . am i doing something wrong here?
> 
> 
> 
> what is your asic? i am on 75 and on +63 I am doing 1267
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> hah yeah. But is it normal for power to hit 90s on stock? That's what I'm worried about.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~85 in valley, i think you re good
Click to expand...

what about in game?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ovrclck

When lowering my power target in valley or any game, it will match the slider which is good. I'm guessing since I had it up to %115, it will immediately ramp to close to %100. This is normal eh? Am I on OCD or something? lol

So for everyone who has their power target pegged, are you hitting close to the target in game on single monitor?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I'm not running surround.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


1440P? One card? yeah, 90 util is reasonable i think.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> have you done any 3dmark runs or just valley. I'm really disappointed with Valley and this card. I mean 96fps is great but for the speeds I am getting it seems really low.
> 
> are you on the ftw2002 bios using the software tool or evbot. Overvolting is a big part of my scores. try running each card at 1250core 8000memory in 3dmark firestrike at stock volts and post the scores here with a screenshot of the precision monitoring graph after the run is over. Is your cpu overclocked, I wonder if that cpu would bottleneck 3 ti classy's.
> 
> both cards were at 1400core and 8200 memory. at 1.35v
> ya I'm going to with this score. i didn't realize it was #1.
> 
> 
> 
> ok i will try, im using the skynetrev3 bios. ill run stock and post after also im using the tool for volatge. Am i supposed to select overvoltage in prescis?
> 
> tried running what you said locked up scene with guy walking. Maybe my cards are just bad lol...
Click to expand...

do you have 780 classy's or ti's?


----------



## kakao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> what about in game?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


i am on 1440p psu corsair ax1200 , Asic 62.3







i am on air not watercooling. i have waterblock on CPU but i dont have buy yet a waterblock for my clasyy.
on Ln2 bios power targetr 115% temp target 95 i cant overclock more than 90mhz offset at max voltage (overvoltage +63mv enable). My memory type is Hynix not samsung. no mater that i try Battlefield or Valley-Heaven i cant go over 90mhz.
My temps on valley dont go over 80C.

But when i flashed skynet rev3 bios i started to increace voltage over 1.21v i could increase the clock offset more. i tried till 1.34v and reach 1306 core clock. but temp on 100%fan was 86-92C depending on bench.
its that normal? here are some results.

http://postimg.org/image/mdanbu999/

http://postimg.org/image/bp1ufvsyl/

http://postimg.org/image/lz9bc8p5p/

http://postimg.org/image/4oiwk7xi5/

I made a profile for 24/7 200% power target 1.2150v 120mhz offset 290mhz memory around 75C on battlefield. on 1440 ultra setting vesync on the card manage to keep 60fps all time.









i think skynet bios rocks!!! thanks skynet


----------



## BroHamBone

I was running through firestrike last night and had gpuz reading the core at 1336. Precision on the other hand was boosting to 1333. Do I need more juice?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakao*
> 
> i am on 1440p psu corsair ax1200 , Asic 62.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am on air not watercooling. i have waterblock on CPU but i dont have buy yet a waterblock for my clasyy.
> on Ln2 bios power targetr 115% temp target 95 i cant overclock more than 90mhz offset at max voltage (overvoltage +63mv enable). My memory type is Hynix not samsung. no mater that i try Battlefield or Valley-Heaven i cant go over 90mhz.
> My temps on valley dont go over 80C.
> 
> But when i flashed skynet rev3 bios i started to increace voltage over 1.21v i could increase the clock offset more. i tried till 1.34v and reach 1306 core clock. but temp on 100%fan was 86-92C depending on bench.
> its that normal? here are some results.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/mdanbu999/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/bp1ufvsyl/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/lz9bc8p5p/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/4oiwk7xi5/
> 
> I made a profile for 24/7 200% power target 1.2150v 120mhz offset 290mhz memory around 75C on battlefield. on 1440 ultra setting vesync on the card manage to keep 60fps all time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think skynet bios rocks!!! thanks skynet


Your pictures are really small. Can you try uploading them again?


----------



## OccamRazor

Heads up guys! NEW TechPowerUp GPU-Z v0.7.5

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2317/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-7-5/

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Heads up guys! NEW TechPowerUp GPU-Z v0.7.5
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2317/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-7-5/
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


still say i got A1 revision


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quick question guys, need some input on which direction to take my PC in order to maximise performance in-game and for some benching fun. Thinking about a little present to myself in the New Year.

Option 1) Leave it alone and learn more about overclocking both CPU and GPUs; spend the money on Haribo and nice coffee

Option 2) Get rid of the 4670K (which appears to be a bad chip - won't take 4.5GHz even at 1.35v with memory and uncore set to stock so is limited to 4.4GHz) and buy a 4770K

Option 3) Keep the CPU and save up for water-cooling the Classys.

Option 4) Sell the Classys and buy a single Ti Classy and 4770K

What do you think, everyone?

For reference, here are some bench scores:

Fire Strike: 16010 - Graphics: 23506 - Physics: 8743 - Combined: 7465

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291439 - FS Extreme

Valley: AVG. FPS 128.3 --- Score: 5368

Seems like there are single Ti's that beat my Fire Strike score overall, but those cards have a graphics score of ~7000 less than mine, so I'm guessing the problem is my CPU?


----------



## fleetfeather

Dump the 4670k and get a 4770k. You're running SLI classies after all

(And delid aforementioned 4770k)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Quick question guys, need some input on which direction to take my PC in order to maximise performance in-game and for some benching fun. Thinking about a little present to myself in the New Year.
> 
> Option 1) Leave it alone and learn more about overclocking both CPU and GPUs; spend the money on Haribo and nice coffee
> 
> Option 2) Get rid of the 4670K (which appears to be a bad chip - won't take 4.5GHz even at 1.35v with memory and uncore set to stock so is limited to 4.4GHz) and buy a 4770K
> 
> Option 3) Keep the CPU and save up for water-cooling the Classys.
> 
> What do you think, everyone?
> 
> For reference, here are some bench scores:
> 
> Fire Strike: 16010 - Graphics: 23506 - Physics: 8743 - Combined: 7465
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291439 - FS Extreme
> 
> Valley: AVG. FPS 128.3 --- Score: 5368
> 
> Seems like there are single Ti's that beat my Fire Strike score overall, but those cards have a graphics score of ~7000 less than mine, so I'm guessing the problem is my CPU?


If you care about bench marks, go six core SB-E or IVY-E.

Otherwise, a 4770 seems like the best option here. Watercool the cards after.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Dump the 4670k and get a 4770k. You're running SLI classies after all
> 
> (And delid aforementioned 4770k)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If you care about bench marks, go six core SB-E or IVY-E.
> 
> Otherwise, a 4770 seems like the best option here. Watercool the cards after.


Man I love this forum. 2 replies in as many minutes! Thanks.

I like benching but can't afford the expense of making the move to SB-E/IVY-E. I know I won't be able to compete with the big boys but want to make the most out of the infrastructure I have.

I wish I found this forum before buying my components - the advice I received elsewhere was basically that a 4670K was as good as the 4770K for gaming and benching and it was only in things like encoding that the hyperthreading saw the 4770K pull ahead. Yet in BF4 a 4770K seems to pull 10-15FPS on a 4670K with all other things equal. Don't know about benching but seems like the differences would be quite pronounced.

Someone just suggested another option, which was to sell both 780 Classifieds and buy a 780 Ti Classified and a 4770K. This would save me around £150 compared to keeping the 780s and buying a 4770K. Enough for a block and a rad, maybe...?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Just keep the 780s and get the 4770k.

Get water cooling stuff at a later date. It'll be like getting new components again as they'll reach higher overclocks with better temps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> still say i got A1 revision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


so do I... is that a good witch or bad witch?


----------



## fleetfeather

If budget allows, I'd stick with the SLI 780's and upgrade to a 4770k as TOOSHORT said. If saving some coin is a genuine factor for you, selling both the 780's and grabbing a single 780 Ti isn't a terrible decision, but you'll get more from your investment by sticking with your current cards.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so do I... is that a good witch or bad witch?


lolz, thought they would have fixed it by now

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Just keep the 780s and get the 4770k.
> 
> Get water cooling stuff at a later date. It'll be like getting new components again as they'll reach higher overclocks with better temps.


^^^ i agree keep 780's and get 4770k









.................my 3570k still can hang







i do need to get a 3770k thou, would love hex core and quad channel mem but cant afford it


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate your advice and will follow it. Added a 4770K to my Christmas list!









Now, what to do with this 4670K? Guess I'll clean it down and keep it as a spare.


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> do you have 780 classy's or ti's?


I Have three classy


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Thanks everyone, I really appreciate your advice and will follow it. Added a 4770K to my Christmas list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, what to do with this 4670K? Guess I'll clean it down and keep it as a spare.


FleaBay?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## kakao

done







@BGKris


----------



## Unlucky_7

My first 780 Ti classy will be turning up tomorrow


----------



## matthmaroo1984

can anyone link me a gtx 780ti classified bios that will alow me to increase the voltage and power target


----------



## szeged

took some shots of the pcb before i waterblocked my cards


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthmaroo1984*
> 
> can anyone link me a gtx 780ti classified bios that will alow me to increase the voltage and power target


 FTW_2002.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## matthmaroo1984

ty for help but I have that bios loaded on my ln2 bios, the power target scales corrects but I still cant get above 1.174 volts


----------



## bmancreations

Looking to upgrade my system.

Where in Canada, can I get the Classified edition, with the water block addon, also which water cooling kit will work with this? I was looking to get a closed pre-built system for my 4770K...anything that works with this?


----------



## Ovrclck

Alright, I don't think I'm crazy, can someone comment on these two pictures? Using FTW.2002. bios. My power target never got passed 74 seen below


The next day after the picture above was taken, power target is hitting 100+ with FTW or stock ln2. Both my cards are doing the same. Was my system not working correctly before and it is now or the other way around? I'm just trying to see what's going on. Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthmaroo1984*
> 
> ty for help but I have that bios loaded on my ln2 bios, the power target scales corrects but I still cant get above 1.174 volts


how are you reading the VDDC? gpuZ, precX... none report the VDDC correctly. THe volttool does apply increased vddc... but the software cannot read it. I think strong was going to verify the volt tool settings with a dmm... my probelts arrive next week - I'm definitely checking on the applied mV !!


----------



## lightsout

Is there read points on the 780 or do I need to buy something that plugs into the card. I thought I read it has a spot for some leads or something.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is there read points on the 780 or do I need to buy something that plugs into the card. I thought I read it has a spot for some leads or something.


http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000010 I believe this is what you need.

I just used my multi meter on the pins. If you have a steady-ish hand you could do the same. I believe it, starting from the first pin on the left, vcore, gnd, mem core, gnd, no clue (showing 1.0v), gnd, no clue (showing 3.33v), gnd, 12v rail, gnd


----------



## lightsout

Dumb I have to buy something but at least it's cheap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is there read points on the 780 or do I need to buy something that plugs into the card. I thought I read it has a spot for some leads or something.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000010 I believe this is what you need.
Click to expand...


----------



## jameyscott

Look at my edit. Those are currently out of stock.


----------



## fleetfeather

Amazon is in stock btw

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00H9ZRCBO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mattxx88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> how are you reading the VDDC? gpuZ, precX... none report the VDDC correctly. THe volttool does apply increased vddc... but the software cannot read it. I think strong was going to verify the volt tool settings with a dmm... my probelts arrive next week - I'm definitely checking on the applied mV !!


are you sure that voltages are applyed but softwares cannot read it?


----------



## Dissolution187

I keep reading about fan issues with this card. I just got mine in the mail and I am all freaked out by it.... Are a lot of you experiencing issues with the fans?


----------



## mattxx88

i have issue, my fan makes a terrible noise increasing rpm

(i got my card yesterday and immediately notice that)
wondering if is the case to do rma...


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> I was running through firestrike last night and had gpuz reading the core at 1336. Precision on the other hand was boosting to 1333. Do I need more juice?


Yes?


----------



## Dissolution187

Oh man I really hope that doesn't happen with my card....


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattxx88*
> 
> i have issue, my fan makes a terrible noise increasing rpm
> 
> (i got my card yesterday and immediately notice that)
> wondering if is the case to do rma...


Read the thread mate. it's a design flaw with the cooler. I don't really blame them for not taking that much attention on the coolers for these cards. After all, they are enthusiast cards and are meant for water blocks and LN2 pots.


----------



## mattxx88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Read the thread mate. it's a design flaw with the cooler. I don't really blame them for not taking that much attention on the coolers for these cards. After all, they are enthusiast cards and are meant for water blocks and LN2 pots.


so that's a normal sound?
wow








i agree that is a card designed for subzero
but if i sell something, it has to work properly
imho


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattxx88*
> 
> so that's a normal sound?
> wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i agree that is a card designed for subzero
> but if i sell something, it has to work properly
> imho


I should have also stated, it isn't the fans making the noise, but the fins on the ACX cooler. If your fans are actually making the noise, RMA immediately.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattxx88*
> 
> i have issue, my fan makes a terrible noise increasing the rpm
> 
> (i got my card yesterday and immediately notice that)
> wondering if is the case to do rma...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Oh man I really hope that doesn't happen with my card....


I think it happens with the majority of cards. But it seems to be specific to very narrow rpm ranges. Mine seem to make a noise at around 38% fan speedand again at somewhere around 65. However both last less than a second due to my aggressive fan curve so it's not really an issue.

Should also mention it's possible that this noise was one of my case fans as I recently disabled q-control on my front fans (running them at 100% now) and I've no noticed the noise since. May be coincidence though.

Either way, don't worry as the noise doesn't last for long. If it does just edit your fan curve to avoid the rpm range that produces the noise.


----------



## Doug2507

Finally&#8230;.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Finally&#8230;.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


only need to use one EVBot with up to 4 cards. Sell one for a premium!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattxx88*
> 
> are you sure that voltages are applyed but softwares cannot read it?


So far, yes.

as I said, even my EVBot only reports the set mV, not actual.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> only need to use one EVBot with up to 4 cards. Sell one for a premium!!


He's got 4 evbots.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> He's got 4 evbots.


uh, really? ... smart


----------



## Unlucky_7

This might be a stupid question, but is there a way to save the settings from the GTX classified controller app between reboots?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> uh, really? ... smart


yup I have one EVBot that I found 2 months ago

but I would buy a nother one just to be safe


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> This might be a stupid question, but is there a way to save the settings from the GTX classified controller app between reboots?


The voltage doesn't get reset unless you fully shut down. So you'll be fine. but AFAIK you can't save your Classified controller settings for between cold reboots.


----------



## Unlucky_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The voltage doesn't get reset unless you fully shut down. So you'll be fine. but AFAIK you can't save your Classified controller settings for between cold reboots.


That's a shame, will have to remember to set my voltages every time I turn my PC on then


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> That's a shame, will have to remember to set my voltages every time I turn my PC on then


Or find an EVbot and save a profile.









Well crap, looks like I have no choice but to source an EVbot, I've got a friend who's going to sell me a 3930k on the cheap and I plan on getting the EVGA Dark.... blast it all.


----------



## Unlucky_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Or find an EVbot and save a profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well crap, looks like I have no choice but to source an EVbot, I've got a friend who's going to sell me a 3930k on the cheap and I plan on getting the EVGA Dark.... blast it all.


There might be another way...

Anyone know the source of the Classified controller application? Might rewrite it and add profile support


----------



## skyn3t

Anything update from EVGA ?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Anything update from EVGA ?


Here is an update from twitter
Quote:


> Unfortunately the comment I made about new BIOS coming was a bit premature unfortunately... we found how to fix it and can, but we ran into a roadblock with releasing it. There's a 3rd party BIOS floating around that essentially has the same changes, but obviously not "officially" endorsed by EVGA. We are still working on and official EVGA version however.


----------



## AtomskRenewal

I just got this card, had a gtx 660 sli before... OH GOD IT'S SO HUGE

How much can I get from this card with the stock cooler and bios? My gpu is currently at +100 mhz, it thought that +120 +200 was stable (unigine heaven and 3dmark 11 were fine) but it crashed while playing ): Do I need another bios to give it more mV? Do I void my warranty if I flash another bios? @[email protected]


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomskRenewal*
> 
> I just got this card, had a gtx 660 sli before... OH GOD IT'S SO HUGE
> 
> How much can I get from this card with the stock cooler and bios? My gpu is currently at +100 mhz, it thought that +120 +200 was stable (unigine heaven and 3dmark 11 were fine) but it crashed while playing ): Do I need another bios to give it more mV? Do I void my warranty if I flash another bios? @[email protected]


Which card did you get? There are multiple classifieds. You do not need another BIOS to up your voltage, assuming you are using the EVbot or Classified voltage tool (link on the first page), but you will need a better bios in order to increase your power target to make overvolting worth it. You do not void your warranty by flashing a BIOS, that's the reason that EVGA made it a dual bios card, it's almost idiot proof.


----------



## AtomskRenewal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Which card did you get? There are multiple classifieds. You do not need another BIOS to up your voltage, assuming you are using the EVbot or Classified voltage tool (link on the first page), but you will need a better bios in order to increase your power target to make overvolting worth it. You do not void your warranty by flashing a BIOS, that's the reason that EVGA made it a dual bios card, it's almost idiot proof.


Thanks lol I forgot that this thread was for the Ti too, mine is a 780 classified.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomskRenewal*
> 
> Thanks lol I forgot that this thread was for the Ti too, mine is a 780 classified.


Yeah, with the voltage tool you can go up to 1.35v on the core. 1.5v with evbot, However unless you have some crazy air set up, I wouldn't use above 1.25v as things will get toasty. Watercooling is almost a must with these cards.


----------



## Helmi74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> FTW_2002.zip 135k .zip file


Got my Classified Ti today 

... is it safe to test this BIOS quoted above? Is this the one that was removed from the first post of this thread? If yes, then for what reason?

Is there a prob with that bios?

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmi74*
> 
> Got my Classified Ti today
> 
> ... is it safe to test this BIOS quoted above? Is this the one that was removed from the first post of this thread? If yes, then for what reason?
> 
> Is there a prob with that bios?
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


That is currently the only functioning bios when overvolting. That is the one you want to use.


----------



## Helmi74

Did some people brick their new cards with that bios or why has it been removed from post #1?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmi74*
> 
> Did some people brick their new cards with that bios or why has it been removed from post #1?


I do not believe that bios was removed from post from. THat bios comes from an external site.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmi74*
> 
> Got my Classified Ti today
> 
> ... is it safe to test this BIOS quoted above? Is this the one that was removed from the first post of this thread? If yes, then for what reason?
> 
> Is there a prob with that bios?
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


That bios worked for me to test over volting the card.

Then when I went to game, it kept crashing drivers.

I'd wait until evga has their own version released personally.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> There might be another way...
> 
> Anyone know the source of the Classified controller application? Might rewrite it and add profile support


Hopefully someone will chime in. How hard would it be to get this done if you had the source?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmi74*
> 
> Did some people brick their new cards with that bios or why has it been removed from post #1?


the "200" and 2001 bios' were removed. Strong got ftw12345 to fix the issues in the first two non-OEM released, that's the 2002 bios. we need an OEM rlease that skyn3t can work with.







2002 is okay and I'm not aware of any bricked cards... but be careful with the voltagetool. It will go to 1.5V on the Ti Classified, and the memory phase inductor closest to teh PCIE power connectors will get very hot even when the WC blocks are keeping the GPU at <45C (measured by IR thermometer, i have measured at high as 70C with EK WBs attached) I now have a 90mm fan blowing directly on these men PIs.

if you prefer to wait until we can actually read or measure the overvolttool's actual applied vddc, the stock bios (green or red led) will get you very far with just precX.

what we really need is to know whether the vrms are programmable and get access to 'em just like the titans !!


----------



## Jpmboy

derped.


----------



## Helmi74

Thanks for the info.

I think I'm going to use the stock bios for the moment.

Best,
Chris


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Here is an update from twitter


That means is is a leaked bios from evga?

Cuz the only thing that bios has is bios check signature change nothing more especial about it. What happen with evga now release a bugged bios with wrong bios signature check? So be it I will get he first bios and to the same and add all my mod on it. It will be available for download tonight.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is there read points on the 780 or do I need to buy something that plugs into the card. I thought I read it has a spot for some leads or something.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000010 I believe this is what you need.
> 
> I just used my multi meter on the pins. If you have a steady-ish hand you could do the same. I believe it, starting from the first pin on the left, vcore, gnd, mem core, gnd, no clue (showing 1.0v), gnd, no clue (showing 3.33v), gnd, 12v rail, gnd
Click to expand...

Excellent thanks. I need to go get one.

In the meantime while I don't have one. Is it true like other 780's with LLC 1.2v actually = 1.175v?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Excellent thanks. I need to go get one.
> 
> In the meantime while I don't have one. Is it true like other 780's with LLC 1.2v actually = 1.175v?


Yup llc is annoying and can only be hardmodded on classys because of the voltage regulator.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Excellent thanks. I need to go get one.
> 
> In the meantime while I don't have one. Is it true like other 780's with LLC 1.2v actually = 1.175v?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup llc is annoying and can only be hardmodded on classys because of the voltage regulator.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks and +rep to you. At least I will have a better idea of where my voltage is actually at.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ok thanks and +rep to you. At least I will have a better idea of where my voltage is actually at.


Thanks







On my cards when I set 1.35 via the Classified controller it dips to 1.31.


----------



## dentnu

I just got my two 780 TI Classy's. I am currently testing only one of them as I like to take my time reaching my max clocks. I currently have a DIMM and a EVBot hooked up to it. I flashed it with the ftw bios and so far I have been able to reach 1300Mhz @ about 1.25v. I want to keep pushing further, but the temps on these are crazy high I am seeing +80c on air is it normal for these to reach such high temps. My 780 classy would reach about 75c max at 1300MHz. If anyone wants to know my dimm is reporting compare to set voltage. I set my evbot to 1.2650v and my dimm reports 1.271v @ idle clocks once I start the benchmark and my clock raise to 1300Mhz my dimm is reporting 1.314v @ full load. If anyone wants me to do any testing with my dimm please let me know. What is llc when I set my voltage with evbot my voltage does not drop it goes up can someone please explain llc and how I can enable it?


----------



## Unlucky_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Hopefully someone will chime in. How hard would it be to get this done if you had the source?


Not difficult at all.

Does anyone know who the original author is?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yup llc is annoying and can only be hardmodded on classys because of the voltage regulator.


uh.. do you know the part number for the vrms?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ok thanks and +rep to you. At least I will have a better idea of where my voltage is actually at.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my cards when I set 1.35 via the Classified controller it dips to 1.31.
Click to expand...

Wow thats a big drop. My 780 just showed up at the door five minutes ago. Just got it in time for some fun.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> I just got my two 780 TI Classy's. I am currently testing only one of them as I like to take my time reaching my max clocks. I currently have a DIMM and a EVBot hooked up to it. I flashed it with the ftw bios and so far I have been able to reach 1300Mhz @ about 1.25v. I want to keep pushing further, but the temps on these are crazy high I am seeing +80c on air is it normal for these to reach such high temps. My 780 classy would reach about 75c max at 1300MHz. If anyone wants to know my dimm is reporting compare to set voltage. *I set my evbot to 1.2650v and my dimm reports 1.271v @ idle clocks once I start the benchmark and my clock raise to 1300Mhz my dimm is reporting 1.314v @ full load. If anyone wants me to do any testing with my dimm please let me know. What is llc when I set my voltage with evbot my voltage does not drop it goes up can someone please explain llc and how I can enable it?*


thanks for the information/data +1. just so I'm clear... you set 1.2665V via the evbot (I use one too) and your dmm is reporting [email protected]? then under load this is reading 1.314V via DMM? really? SHT - I've set this to 1.3675V.. so it must have been running at 1.4V.
LLC or load line calibration adjusts the load line (loaded VDDC) to allow varoius degrees of vdroop (vdroop is a good thing, but does drop the accessible mV). During a load transition the VDDC (or vcore on your cpu - it's the same) will overshoot the load line - sometimes by a significant amount, vdroop lowers the load vcore/vddc so the overshoot is not as bad. it's a very transient "surge" but can be damaging. LLC basically dials back vdroop allowing you to hold a higher load voltage... but also raises that transient spike. ou /we need ot be careful when defeating vdroop with LLC because of this transient loadline overshoot.

however, for my 2 titans, getting control of vdroop (via the programmable vrms it has) was/is key to really dialing them up. still want to know if teh TIc's have programmable vrms (ON semi conductor or International rectifier.. or??)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my cards when I set 1.35 via the Classified controller it dips to 1.31.


measured with a DMM using the plug-in harness directly?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> measured with a DMM using the plug-in harness directly?


I didn't use the harness but I did test with my multimeter and Gpu-z showed the same.


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *thanks for the information/data +1. just so I'm clear... you set 1.2665V via the evbot (I use one too) and your dmm is reporting [email protected]? then under load this is reading 1.314V via DMM? really? SHT - I've set this to 1.3675V.. so it must have been running at 1.4V*.
> LLC or load line calibration adjusts the load line (loaded VDDC) to allow varoius degrees of vdroop (vdroop is a good thing, but does drop the accessible mV). During a load transition the VDDC (or vcore on your cpu - it's the same) will overshoot the load line - sometimes by a significant amount, vdroop lowers the load vcore/vddc so the overshoot is not as bad. it's a very transient "surge" but can be damaging. LLC basically dials back vdroop allowing you to hold a higher load voltage... but also raises that transient spike. ou /we need ot be careful when defeating vdroop with LLC because of this transient loadline overshoot.
> 
> however, for my 2 titans, getting control of vdroop (via the programmable vrms it has) was/is key to really dialing them up. still want to know if teh TIc's have programmable vrms (ON semi conductor or International rectifier.. or??)


yes that is what my dimm is reporting. I know crazy jump under load. I first thought there might be something wrong, but I tested my other TI classy and the same thing. Here is another reading the TI Classy that I am testing right now has a default vcore @ stock clocks of 1.16250v my DIMM reports it @ 1.170v @ idle. Then under load it goes up to 1.210v max this is with the clocks and everything set to default. How can I enable LLC on the TI Classy ?

Thanks


----------



## lightsout

found it


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Another noob question from me incoming...what is usually the first artifact discovered when you near the point of instability? In the TR benchmark I have noticed thin black lines that appear right at the end of the bench. I always took that to mean my OC was too much (or had too little voltage) and made changes accordingly. But I've just sat through a film I downloaded on my laptop but played back on my TV and noticed it had the same black lines (but more of them) appearing now and again.

So now I'm wondering if the lines in TR were actually tears and not OC-related artifacts. Planning to enable V-Sync later and test again, but just thought I'd ask here first!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I didn't use the harness but I did test with my multimeter and Gpu-z showed the same.


... so what did you measure? and where?

NVM - the issue is with the Ti Classified.


----------



## lightsout

With my 780 I am getting 64 fps in valley at 1200 core. With the valley settings from the top 30 thread. And that is with the driver tweaks. Seems really low to me. Theres maybe one 780 lower than that. Memory is stock.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> With my 780 I am getting 64 fps in valley at 1200 core. With the valley settings from the top 30 thread. And that is with the driver tweaks. Seems really low to me. Theres maybe one 780 lower than that. Memory is stock.


that is because you are running 1200mhz on the core

most of the Top 780 scores are with 1350mhz - 1450mhz on the core and 1800 - 1900 on the memory
and valley loves memory


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> With my 780 I am getting 64 fps in valley at 1200 core. With the valley settings from the top 30 thread. And that is with the driver tweaks. Seems really low to me. Theres maybe one 780 lower than that. Memory is stock.
> 
> 
> 
> that is because you are running 1200mhz on the core
> 
> most of the Top 780 scores are with 1350mhz - 1450mhz on the core and 1800 - 1900 on the memory
> and valley loves memory
Click to expand...

Thank you didn't think it would scale that much with a higher OC. Going to get back at it.







+rep


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thank you didn't think it would scale that much with a higher OC. Going to get back at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


NP mate and another thing is we are using Skynets Vbios and unlock volts to get that high


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Another noob question from me incoming...what is usually the first artifact discovered when you near the point of instability? In the TR benchmark I have noticed thin black lines that appear right at the end of the bench. I always took that to mean my OC was too much (or had too little voltage) and made changes accordingly. But I've just sat through a film I downloaded on my laptop but played back on my TV and noticed it had the same black lines (but more of them) appearing now and again.
> 
> So now I'm wondering if the lines in TR were actually tears and not OC-related artifacts. Planning to enable V-Sync later and test again, but just thought I'd ask here first!


For too much core OC instability I usually see black/white/colored lines and in general texture corruption. Sometimes I see small square boxes.

For memory is almost always colored flashes in different spots on the screen. Like colored sun rays.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thank you didn't think it would scale that much with a higher OC. Going to get back at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep
> 
> 
> 
> NP mate and another thing is we are using Skynets Vbios and unlock volts to get that high
Click to expand...

I have the bios flash but I am just on air for now. Trying to see how much I can get out of 1.212v


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> With my 780 I am getting 64 fps in valley at 1200 core. With the valley settings from the top 30 thread. And that is with the driver tweaks. Seems really low to me. Theres maybe one 780 lower than that. Memory is stock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thank you didn't think it would scale that much with a higher OC. Going to get back at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I have the bios flash but I am just on air for now. Trying to see how much I can get out of 1.212v


I did a few runs. 1 run at 1176/1650 and several at 1006/1650. I have my base memory clocks a bit higher than stock and thats why I tested with 1006/1650.

1006/1650= *65.9FPS.*

1176/1650= *73.4FPS*

[email protected], [email protected] 11-12-11-24 1T and WIn7 x64 and 26-27 process when run the benchmark.

I would say definitely that 64FPS is way too low. Especially with tweaks applied.


----------



## Blackroush

Hi Guys I have two 780 Classified. 1 has Samsung and 1 has a Hynix Memory. Which one is better? Thanks..


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackroush*
> 
> Hi Guys I have two 780 Classified. 1 has Samsung and 1 has a Hynix Memory. Which one is better? Thanks..


Both OC very well usually. Only you can answer which is better.









Open AB, max the Voltage/PT/Temp slider, set the fan at 60-80% and start Valley with custom preset all on Ultra and 8xAA in window mode and move it to the left and have AB on the right and keep upping the memory until artifacts/colored flashes appear or it freezes. You can start with +400 as a beginning.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> With my 780 I am getting 64 fps in valley at 1200 core. With the valley settings from the top 30 thread. And that is with the driver tweaks. Seems really low to me. Theres maybe one 780 lower than that. Memory is stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thank you didn't think it would scale that much with a higher OC. Going to get back at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I have the bios flash but I am just on air for now. Trying to see how much I can get out of 1.212v
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did a few runs. 1 run at 1176/1650 and several at 1006/1650. I have my base memory clocks a bit higher than stock and thats why I tested with 1006/1650.
> 
> 1006/1650= *65.9FPS.*
> 
> 1176/1650= *73.4FPS*
> 
> [email protected], [email protected] 11-12-11-24 1T and WIn7 x64 and 26-27 process when run the benchmark.
> 
> I would say definitely that 64FPS is way too low. Especially with tweaks applied.
Click to expand...

At 1200 core and +400 on memory I think I got like 68. This windows install is WAY old but its also the family computer so I have been hesitant to mess with a reinstall. But I have like 120 processes running.







Going to do a second install on another partition and see how it does. Thanks for that +rep


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackroush*
> 
> Hi Guys I have two 780 Classified. 1 has Samsung and 1 has a Hynix Memory. Which one is better? Thanks..


For the 780 cards:

Samsung >= Hynix > Elpida


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackroush*
> 
> Hi Guys I have two 780 Classified. 1 has Samsung and 1 has a Hynix Memory. Which one is better? Thanks..


You would have to test both & see, memory on gpus can be binned like the gpu cores, either one could come out ahead.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> At 1200 core and +400 on memory I think I got like 68. This windows install is WAY old but its also the family computer so I have been hesitant to mess with a reinstall. But I have like 120 processes running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to do a second install on another partition and see how it does. Thanks for that +rep


Lets us know how it does after running a fresh install and with all the tweaks applied and also with all unnecessary processes closed before then run. Running 331.82 drivers btw.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> At 1200 core and +400 on memory I think I got like 68. This windows install is WAY old but its also the family computer so I have been hesitant to mess with a reinstall. But I have like 120 processes running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to do a second install on another partition and see how it does. Thanks for that +rep
> 
> 
> 
> Lets us know how it does after running a fresh install and with all the tweaks applied and also with all unnecessary processes closed before then run. Running 331.82 drivers btw.
Click to expand...

Waiting for the wife to get up she has work tonight the windows disc is in there. Got the partition ready going to keep it super light for benching although I don't do any OS tweaks. Well never have. Besides disabling Aero.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Waiting for the wife to get up she has work tonight the windows disc is in there. Got the partition ready going to keep it super light for benching although I don't do any OS tweaks. Well never have. Besides disabling Aero.


None of us did until we did, if you bench you install OS a lot


----------



## chattzx

I think I finally got a decent overclock, I ended up with +50 core clock and +600 memory clock to beat out the titan score on 3dmark benchmark test.


----------



## HighTemplar

Anyone else getting crap scores in Win 8.1?

That's @ 1400mhz @ 1.43v


----------



## AtomskRenewal

So, I flashed the skyn3t revision 3 bios on my 780 classy, rebooted and played with it a bit. I achieved +180 core and +600 mem with 1'25 nvvdd and 1'65 fbvdd, 79ºC mining with cuda and 76ºC with unigine heaven.

But I just found out that it seems that I can't cold boot with that bios. The first time the pc didn't even respond to the power button. After (panicking) unplugging it for a while, it booted up without video signal. So if I want to use the flashed bios I have to turn on the pc, change the jumper without turning it off and reboot :S
Any idea of what can be causing that?

Also, what are the differences between the NORMAL and LN2 bios in the first post?


----------



## Unlucky_7

Fed up with crappy temps limiting the overclocking ability of my new 780 Ti classified so...

Just ordered a complete watercooling setup. Will be my first experience of watercooling


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

So you got unlucky with temps hey bud?

You're in for a treat after your water cooling purchases!


----------



## Unlucky_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> So you got unlucky with temps hey bud?
> 
> You're in for a treat after your water cooling purchases!


Was getting into the high 80's, touching 90 occasionally when running anywhere above 1.24v









Hopefully I will be able to push it much further when under water.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I have no doubt you'll be able too. The quietness under load is worth water cooling alone. Temps and higher overclocks seem like a bonus!


----------



## tUMi

I have just completed a series of benchmarks with my 780 Classy. My GPU is not so great overclocker for the Classified but still it ain't a bad overclocker at all.

I've tested with 3DMark Vantage, 3DMark 11, 3DMark Fire Strike, Unigine Heaven and Unigine Valley.

Everything is cooled with (cold) air.

My 780 Classy's stock ACX cooler has been upgraded to Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III and the stock LN2 bios has been flashed with the TI bios, which has been working best for me.

Screenshots can be found from the direct links below. Any comments about my benchmark results are welcome.

3DMark Vantage:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/7hbeb6zi7qksqyr/evga_gtx_780_classified_3dmark_vantage_oc.jpg

3DMark 11:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/gxmq0g37x5nvqyz/evga_gtx_780_classified_3dmark_11_oc.jpg

3DMark Fire Strike:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/pv4my6ujpo7rxaa/evga_gtx_780_classified_3dmark_fire_strike_oc.jpg

Unigine Heaven:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/q76bi5p8li17kxo/evga_gtx_780_classified_unigine_heaven_oc.jpg

Unigine Valley:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/qm3bsvqr3en07ld/evga_gtx_780_classified_unigine_valley_oc.jpg

And finally, a photo of my rig:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/5vnahjkf79zowtl/IMG_0996.JPG


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice scores and 2500k there buddy!


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> Fed up with crappy temps limiting the overclocking ability of my new 780 Ti classified so...
> 
> Just ordered a complete watercooling setup. Will be my first experience of watercooling


What water cooling setup did you order I also have two 780 TI and am thinking of going the water route? I have zero experience water cooling but have a phase change system cooling my cpu think I might get a water loop just for my cards if I can find a way to make it fit in my case along with my phase system. Any help from anyone will greatly be appreciated regarding what water loop setup would work in my case which is a sliverstone ft02 would be great. Thanks


----------



## skyn3t

any classy Ti owner up?


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> any classy Ti owner up?


Whats up?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Whats up?


gonna cook a vbios here are you up to test it? I will be embedding you name on it , do not share it, you going to give me feddback how it goes. I need another owner with at least some experience how to bench.


----------



## chattzx

How do you flash with the ti bios?


----------



## Unlucky_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> gonna cook a vbios here are you up to test it? I will be embedding you name on it , do not share it, you going to give me feddback how it goes. I need another owner with at least some experience how to bench.


I'm here


----------



## Unlucky_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> What water cooling setup did you order I also have two 780 TI and am thinking of going the water route? I have zero experience water cooling but have a phase change system cooling my cpu think I might get a water loop just for my cards if I can find a way to make it fit in my case along with my phase system. Any help from anyone will greatly be appreciated regarding what water loop setup would work in my case which is a sliverstone ft02 would be great. Thanks


Here is my parts list:

1x XSPC D5 Dual Bay Reservoir/Pump Combo V2
1x EK Water Blocks EK-FC780 GTX Classified - Acetal+Nickel
1x Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 280
1x Phobya 35185 Xtreme 200 Radiator wi
1x XSPC RayStorm CPU WaterBlock (Intel)
2x Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex Fan - 140mm
2x Mayhems Pastel - Ice White Coolant 1L
2x EK Water Blocks Adapter G1/4" 45 degrees - silver
12x XSPC G1/4" to 7/16" ID, 5/8" OD Compression Fitting (Chrome)
5x XSPC 7/16" ID [16/11mm] High Flex Hose - Clear [1m Length]

I kind of just winged it without much research to be honest, but hopefully got everything right


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> I'm here


you going to do it now or going to leave me a message like "I going to do it later" like all the rest. this is why I have been getting ll the time.


----------



## Unlucky_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you going to do it now or going to leave me a message like "I going to do it later" like all the rest. this is why I have been getting ll the time.


I can do it right now.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> I can do it right now.


vbios is on its way now.


----------



## skyn3t

@Unlucky_7 vBios sent.

two version was added PX and AB bios volt controller.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> With my 780 I am getting 64 fps in valley at 1200 core. With the valley settings from the top 30 thread. And that is with the driver tweaks. Seems really low to me. Theres maybe one 780 lower than that. Memory is stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thank you didn't think it would scale that much with a higher OC. Going to get back at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I have the bios flash but I am just on air for now. Trying to see how much I can get out of 1.212v
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did a few runs. 1 run at 1176/1650 and several at 1006/1650. I have my base memory clocks a bit higher than stock and thats why I tested with 1006/1650.
> 
> 1006/1650= *65.9FPS.*
> 
> 1176/1650= *73.4FPS*
> 
> [email protected], [email protected] 11-12-11-24 1T and WIn7 x64 and 26-27 process when run the benchmark.
> 
> I would say definitely that 64FPS is way too low. Especially with tweaks applied.
Click to expand...

So gpuz says I'm running at x4. Even under load. I am running it in the top slot. Z68 chipset, Maximus Gene Z. Installed chipset drivers. This can't be right. I have no other pcie devices installed. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Both OC very well usually. Only you can answer which is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open AB, max the Voltage/PT/Temp slider, set the fan at 60-80% and start Valley with custom preset all on Ultra and 8xAA in window mode and move it to the left and have AB on the right and keep upping the memory until artifacts/colored flashes appear or it freezes. You can start with +400 as a beginning.


That is so much easier than being in full screen. lol


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So gpuz says I'm running at x4. Even under load. I am running it in the top slot. Z68 chipset, Maximus Gene Z. Installed chipset drivers. This can't be right. I have no other pcie devices installed. Anyone have any advice?


Go in the bios, what does it say then?


----------



## Unlucky_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @Unlucky_7 vBios sent.
> 
> two version was added PX and AB bios volt controller.


Flashed











Will get to work on some overclocking.


----------



## lightsout

I can't find anywhere in the bios where it shows it. Been tearing through the whole thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So gpuz says I'm running at x4. Even under load. I am running it in the top slot. Z68 chipset, Maximus Gene Z. Installed chipset drivers. This can't be right. I have no other pcie devices installed. Anyone have any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go in the bios, what does it say then?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ovrclck

Looks like the stock bios is what was causing the weird readings for Power Target. Just flashed back to FTW and everything is reading okay!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I can't find anywhere in the bios where it shows it. Been tearing through the whole thing.


Pmed


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> Flashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will get to work on some overclocking.


this is not my vbios version buddy... what happened?


----------



## Unlucky_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> this is not my vbios version buddy... what happened?


Interesting, thought something was up with the power target...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> With my 780 I am getting 64 fps in valley at 1200 core. With the valley settings from the top 30 thread. And that is with the driver tweaks. Seems really low to me. Theres maybe one 780 lower than that. Memory is stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thank you didn't think it would scale that much with a higher OC. Going to get back at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I have the bios flash but I am just on air for now. Trying to see how much I can get out of 1.212v
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did a few runs. 1 run at 1176/1650 and several at 1006/1650. I have my base memory clocks a bit higher than stock and thats why I tested with 1006/1650.
> 
> 1006/1650= *65.9FPS.*
> 
> 1176/1650= *73.4FPS*
> 
> [email protected], [email protected] 11-12-11-24 1T and WIn7 x64 and 26-27 process when run the benchmark.
> 
> I would say definitely that 64FPS is way too low. Especially with tweaks applied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So gpuz says I'm running at x4. Even under load. I am running it in the top slot. Z68 chipset, Maximus Gene Z. Installed chipset drivers. This can't be right. I have no other pcie devices installed. Anyone have any advice?
Click to expand...

So I put the card in the bottom slot running at x8. Valley went from 68 to 72 fps. Do you guys think going from x8 to x16 will also see a nice improvement. Sucks I guess I need to get a board now don't see any setting anywhere that can fix this.


----------



## Unlucky_7

I have reflashed the BIOS multiple times with reboots and driver reinstalls between each one.

GPU-Z reports this every time


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> With my 780 I am getting 64 fps in valley at 1200 core. With the valley settings from the top 30 thread. And that is with the driver tweaks. Seems really low to me. Theres maybe one 780 lower than that. Memory is stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thank you didn't think it would scale that much with a higher OC. Going to get back at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I have the bios flash but I am just on air for now. Trying to see how much I can get out of 1.212v
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did a few runs. 1 run at 1176/1650 and several at 1006/1650. I have my base memory clocks a bit higher than stock and thats why I tested with 1006/1650.
> 
> 1006/1650= *65.9FPS.*
> 
> 1176/1650= *73.4FPS*
> 
> [email protected], [email protected] 11-12-11-24 1T and WIn7 x64 and 26-27 process when run the benchmark.
> 
> I would say definitely that 64FPS is way too low. Especially with tweaks applied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So gpuz says I'm running at x4. Even under load. I am running it in the top slot. Z68 chipset, Maximus Gene Z. Installed chipset drivers. This can't be right. I have no other pcie devices installed. Anyone have any advice?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I put the card in the bottom slot running at x8. Valley went from 68 to 72 fps. Do you guys think going from x8 to x16 will also see a nice improvement. Sucks I guess I need to get a board now don't see any setting anywhere that can fix this.
Click to expand...

did you try reseting the bios via jumpers or updating to the latest bios?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> With my 780 I am getting 64 fps in valley at 1200 core. With the valley settings from the top 30 thread. And that is with the driver tweaks. Seems really low to me. Theres maybe one 780 lower than that. Memory is stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thank you didn't think it would scale that much with a higher OC. Going to get back at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I have the bios flash but I am just on air for now. Trying to see how much I can get out of 1.212v
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did a few runs. 1 run at 1176/1650 and several at 1006/1650. I have my base memory clocks a bit higher than stock and thats why I tested with 1006/1650.
> 
> 1006/1650= *65.9FPS.*
> 
> 1176/1650= *73.4FPS*
> 
> [email protected], [email protected] 11-12-11-24 1T and WIn7 x64 and 26-27 process when run the benchmark.
> 
> I would say definitely that 64FPS is way too low. Especially with tweaks applied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So gpuz says I'm running at x4. Even under load. I am running it in the top slot. Z68 chipset, Maximus Gene Z. Installed chipset drivers. This can't be right. I have no other pcie devices installed. Anyone have any advice?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I put the card in the bottom slot running at x8. Valley went from 68 to 72 fps. Do you guys think going from x8 to x16 will also see a nice improvement. Sucks I guess I need to get a board now don't see any setting anywhere that can fix this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you try reseting the bios via jumpers or updating to the latest bios?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It appears that I have the latest bios installed. I will reset cmos right now and see what happens.


----------



## lightsout

Reset CMOS, same thing. Going to have to look over the board tomorrow. I read while googling a bent pin in the cpu socket could cause this. Anyone agree with that?


----------



## Zaunos

I flashed skyn3ts rev3 780 classy bios, but nv-z, and nvflash itself are saying its 80.80.21.00.80 and not 80.80.21.01.80. am i missig something here?
thanks for replys.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Reset CMOS, same thing. Going to have to look over the board tomorrow. I read while googling a bent pin in the cpu socket could cause this. Anyone agree with that?


it's quite possible. Bust out that magnifying glass.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Reset CMOS, same thing. Going to have to look over the board tomorrow. I read while googling a bent pin in the cpu socket could cause this. Anyone agree with that?
> 
> 
> 
> it's quite possible. Bust out that magnifying glass.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Good idea I have one sitting here. Maybe tomorrow.

So I was doing some runs on valley. Skyn3t bios. 1254 core, +200 mem. PT at 115%. I assume if you reach the power target the card throttles after that. I saw it getting close to 115% about halfway through the bench the core started dropping and then bounced around in the 11xx range. Temp was 80c, so about at my limit there.Should I raise the power target some more? Probably just going to be more heat.


----------



## bittbull187

Only able to get 1306 core on all threebof mine, 125.1 valley run


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> I have reflashed the BIOS multiple times with reboots and driver reinstalls between each one.
> GPU-Z reports this every time


you and sky sort this out?


----------



## AtomskRenewal

Looks like my problem with cold boots fixed itself 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uv7ay/

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1342710

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1342446


----------



## RussianC

Hey guys, I have a little problem here. I have a GTX 680 Classified and I'm on the 3rd bios with the other 2 corrupt. How would I flash the other 2 Bios'?


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a little problem here. I have a GTX 680 Classified and I'm on the 3rd bios with the other 2 corrupt. How would I flash the other 2 Bios'?


Boot up on the working BIOS. Once booted switch the switch to the non working BIOS while the PC is running, then flash.


----------



## RussianC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a little problem here. I have a GTX 680 Classified and I'm on the 3rd bios with the other 2 corrupt. How would I flash the other 2 Bios'?
> 
> 
> 
> Boot up on the working BIOS. Once booted switch the switch to the non working BIOS while the PC is running, then flash.
Click to expand...

I was afraid of doing that. Thinking I could screw the hardware up even more. Will try and post back results. Thanks!


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> I was afraid of doing that. Thinking I could screw the hardware up even more. Will try and post back results. Thanks!


No Problem. I've done it several times myself without any issues.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Reset CMOS, same thing. Going to have to look over the board tomorrow. I read while googling a bent pin in the cpu socket could cause this. Anyone agree with that?
> 
> 
> 
> it's quite possible. Bust out that magnifying glass.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea I have one sitting here. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> So I was doing some runs on valley. Skyn3t bios. 1254 core, +200 mem. PT at 115%. I assume if you reach the power target the card throttles after that. I saw it getting close to 115% about halfway through the bench the core started dropping and then bounced around in the 11xx range. Temp was 80c, so about at my limit there.Should I raise the power target some more? Probably just going to be more heat.
Click to expand...

That is correct, you'll see more heat.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tUMi

I've updated my previous scores on page 529.

Improvements on 3DMark scores are pretty much cosmetic but I got remarkable improvements on Heaven and Valley.

I wasn't happy at all with my Heaven score after I saw what other people scored in it. That opened my eyes and made me realise that my Heaven score was way too low for my CPU and GPU clock speeds. And as a bonus, I managed to run all my updated scores with higher RAM frequency than before after I relaxed some latency values on them.

Now I'm pretty much satisfied to all my scores I've achieved during this weekend. Not much room left for improvements now with my current rig.

Here are the direct links to screenshots, any comments are welcome.

3DMark Vantage:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/e5m005irdowi9rj/evga_gtx_780_classified_3dmark_vantage_oc_final.jpg

3DMark 11:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/lyaxmkmsi5mvurf/evga_gtx_780_classified_3dmark_11_oc_final.jpg

3DMark Fire Strike:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/w2y8a1msozs9dt7/evga_gtx_780_classified_3dmark_fire_strike_oc_final.jpg

Unigine Heaven:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/g4ctudl3wyqce2j/evga_gtx_780_classified_unigine_heaven_oc_final.jpg

Unigine Valley:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/zxulkwlpc76qytk/evga_gtx_780_classified_unigine_valley_oc_final.jpg


----------



## Capwn

Think I might have unintentionally fell in love.. Must resist turning into a build -_-


----------



## sKorcheDeArtH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So far, yes.
> 
> as I said, even my EVBot only reports the set mV, not actual.


GpuZ reports correct Voltage Under sensors tab for me, I set my voltage to 1.26 with the classy voltage tool and gpuZ shows it.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sKorcheDeArtH*
> 
> GpuZ reports correct Voltage Under sensors tab for me, I set my voltage to 1.26 with the classy voltage tool and gpuZ shows it.


If you have a 780, it will.

780 Ti, no.


----------



## sKorcheDeArtH

Oh well that explains it


----------



## RussianC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> I was afraid of doing that. Thinking I could screw the hardware up even more. Will try and post back results. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> No Problem. I've done it several times myself without any issues.
Click to expand...

I have booted and everything seems to work perfectly. But I could only flash Bios 2. Bios 1 has a GTX 770 flash and whenever I try it says board ID or Board something and then aborts. Any thoughts?

Also where would I be able to get the Normal stock rom bios for my card? I tried this one here. And it corrupted bios 2.


----------



## motivman

Please add me to the club!

Evga 780 Classified SLI
I am a little dissappointed because i am only maxing out stable at 1350mhz on both cards with 1.35v, thought i will be at the 1400-1500 range with all my watercooling gear. i have 9X120 rads. with custom ln2 bios on stock voltage and clocks, i am maxing out at 37C on the top card and 40C on the bottom card. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Blackroush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Both OC very well usually. Only you can answer which is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open AB, max the Voltage/PT/Temp slider, set the fan at 60-80% and start Valley with custom preset all on Ultra and 8xAA in window mode and move it to the left and have AB on the right and keep upping the memory until artifacts/colored flashes appear or it freezes. You can start with +400 as a beginning.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> For the 780 cards:
> 
> Samsung >= Hynix > Elpida


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You would have to test both & see, memory on gpus can be binned like the gpu cores, either one could come out ahead.


Thank guys for the help...

I have tried to OC mine using afterburner. Using Stock BIOS "Normal"

I can stable @1433MHz (Graphic) and @3604Mhz (Memory) but I think I can still push more because I dont get any artifact and have not try to push farther yet.

My question is why I got a smaller score? I saw other members @1433/3400 have a higher score than mine.. Sorry I am new for this. Thanks guys.


----------



## FtW 420

Temperature looks good, on the stock bios it might be throttling on the power limit though.
You can leave the afterburner or precisionX graph open in the background while running something to see if the core clock is keeping steady or dropping off under throttle, & if the power limit is being reached causing the throttle.


----------



## Mure

Hey guys question about my 780 Classy non TI overclock. Any idea why when I add +78 MV I go from 1150 to 1267 core? Just increasing the voltage by +38 mv upped it to 1180 with no core clock added. Card has Sam memory and 84.9 ASIC. The OC seems perfectly fine, just curious why +78 equates to 117 when boosted? I assumed it would be 1218, but I'm no math wiz.


----------



## Unlucky_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mure*
> 
> Hey guys question about my 780 Classy non TI overclock. Any idea why when I add +78 MV I go from 1150 to 1267 core? Just increasing the voltage by +38 mv upped it to 1180 with no core clock added. Card has Sam memory and 84.9 ASIC. The OC seems perfectly fine, just curious why +78 equates to 117 when boosted? I assumed it would be 1218, but I'm no math wiz.


The relationship between the voltage and core clock is not a linear one.


----------



## Blackroush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Temperature looks good, on the stock bios it might be throttling on the power limit though.
> You can leave the afterburner or precisionX graph open in the background while running something to see if the core clock is keeping steady or dropping off under throttle, & if the power limit is being reached causing the throttle.


Thanks for the reply..

My clock is stable under the load but I find that my Core clock in AB is much lower that Valley core clock.. I got 1533Mhz in valley and just 1241Mhz in AB also just 1093Mhx in GPU-z. Why is this happen, do I need to change my bios into Skynet? Thanks..


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackroush*
> 
> Thanks for the reply..
> 
> My clock is stable under the load but I find that my Core clock in AB is much lower that Valley core clock.. I got 1533Mhz in valley and just 1241Mhz in AB also just 1093Mhx in GPU-z. Why is this happen, do I need to change my bios into Skynet? Thanks..


Valley can't read the core clock correctly on Nvidia cards with the boost feature, skyn3t's bios removes the boost so the clock stays what it is set at & the clocks shown in Valley are more accurate.

My Lightning still has the boost & valley usually shows about 200mhz higher than what the clock really is.


----------



## Blackroush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Valley can't read the core clock correctly on Nvidia cards with the boost feature, skyn3t's bios removes the boost so the clock stays what it is set at & the clocks shown in Valley are more accurate.
> 
> My Lightning still has the boost & valley usually shows about 200mhz higher than what the clock really is.


Thanks for the quick reply.. Which one is more accurate AB Core clock or GPU-Z GPUclock? (Because in mine the clock is different). Thanks..


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackroush*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.. Which one is more accurate AB Core clock or GPU-Z GPUclock? (Because in mine the clock is different). Thanks..


AB is correct, gpu-z dosen't add the boost clock (+offset) . and valley reads the max boost clock in bios of 1346mhz so what ever offset you add valley will add that on top of the 1346mhz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> AB is correct, gpu-z dosen't add the boost clock (+offset) . a*nd valley reads the max boost clock in bios of 1346mhz so what ever offset you add valley will add that on top of the 1346mhz*


I did not know this - Thanks! +1


----------



## Capwn

Guess only ti's get love around here, Second time Ive posted to this club, with 0 response.. This is why I spend so much more time on reddit now a days, Everyone gets love, not just the fat pockets with the nicest hardware.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I did not know this - Thanks! +1












.................... on my 780TI them mem overclocking is driving me crazy









i can get +450 mem with out voltage increase, if i go up to +500 mem and no matter what voltage i give i still get artifacts, i went all the way to 1.75v on mem and still i get artifacts @ +500 when +450 dosent even need a voltage bump ???????


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Good idea I have one sitting here. Maybe tomorrow.


So its good and bad news. Either a pin which can be carefully fixed or worst case a new shiny board... Actually they are kinda both good news somehow.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Think I might have unintentionally fell in love.. Must resist turning into a build -_-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Got the board. Missing those 2 monsters..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackroush*
> 
> Thank guys for the help...
> 
> I have tried to OC mine using afterburner. Using Stock BIOS "Normal"
> 
> I can stable @1433MHz (Graphic) and @3604Mhz (Memory) but I think I can still push more because I dont get any artifact and have not try to push farther yet.
> 
> My question is why I got a smaller score? I saw other members @1433/3400 have a higher score than mine.. Sorry I am new for this. Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No probs. Anytime. :thumbup:

I was gonna reply with something like "HOLLY MOTHExxxxx" about the clocks on the "stock bios" but I kept reading the comments until I saw FtW comment and I remember that clocks bug in Valley.









\/\/\/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Valley can't read the core clock correctly on Nvidia cards with the boost feature, skyn3t's bios removes the boost so the clock stays what it is set at & the clocks shown in Valley are more accurate.
> 
> My Lightning still has the boost & valley usually shows about 200mhz higher than what the clock really is.


*+1*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mure*
> 
> Hey guys question about my 780 Classy non TI overclock. Any idea why when I add +78 MV I go from 1150 to 1267 core? Just increasing the voltage by +38 mv upped it to 1180 with no core clock added. Card has Sam memory and 84.9 ASIC. The OC seems perfectly fine, just curious why +78 equates to 117 when boosted? I assumed it would be 1218, but I'm no math wiz.


That looks to be a really sweet clocking card! Did you test how much it goes at 1.21v?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackroush*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.. Which one is more accurate AB Core clock or GPU-Z GPUclock? (Because in mine the clock is different). Thanks..


Afterburner or Precision-X show correct core/memory clocks. Valley too but only when flashing custom bios that have disable boost or stock bios with disabled boost afaik...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Good idea I have one sitting here. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> So its good and bad news. Either a pin which can be carefully fixed or worst case a new shiny board... Actually they are kinda both good news somehow.
Click to expand...

I grabbed a board from Micro Center. Moeny is tight right now, got the Extreme 4. I know its shortcomings but it will do for now. It was that or a bunch of open box stuff. Didn't realize Z77 would be so hard to get in retail.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I grabbed a board from Micro Center. Moeny is tight right now, got the Extreme 4. I know its shortcomings but it will do for now. It was that or a bunch of open box stuff. Didn't realize Z77 would be so hard to get in retail.


I lucked out and got my Z77 OC Formula BNIB at microcenter the other night for 119$, only one in the system, where it came from...? idk, but I know where she is going


----------



## lightsout

Oh wow nice. They had a maximus gene v online open box but I didn't see it in the store. This will do though. Stopped by Fry's and grabbed an h80. Probably going to strap it to my classy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I grabbed a board from Micro Center. Moeny is tight right now, got the Extreme 4. I know its shortcomings but it will do for now. It was that or a bunch of open box stuff. Didn't realize Z77 would be so hard to get in retail.
> 
> 
> 
> I lucked out and got my Z77 OC Formula BNIB at microcenter the other night for 119$, only one in the system, where it came from...? idk, but I know where she is going
Click to expand...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh wow nice. They had a maximus gene v online open box but I didn't see it in the store. This will do though. Stopped by Fry's and grabbed an h80. Probably going to strap it to my classy.


Make sure to get some better fans and ram heatsinks for the VRMs and VRAM chips.


----------



## lilchronic

not the best looking rig but sure does perform good


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

lilchronic...

Nice!


----------



## gotendbz1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> Please add me to the club!
> 
> Evga 780 Classified SLI
> I am a little dissappointed because i am only maxing out stable at 1350mhz on both cards with 1.35v, thought i will be at the 1400-1500 range with all my watercooling gear. i have 9X120 rads. with custom ln2 bios on stock voltage and clocks, i am maxing out at 37C on the top card and 40C on the bottom card. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


wow love that color scheme, but dam that tubing is crazy.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> lilchronic...
> 
> Nice!


thanks!

....not cold enough to bench yet , 2 days ago it was 32°F at night now its 73°F








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*
> 
> wow love that color scheme, but dam that tubing is crazy.


yeah i cant compete







, i like the cooler scheme also.... looks good


----------



## SolarNova

Question.

I just got my 780 Class back from RMA, (my original one from 3 months ago craped out on me and started crashing on stock settings)..anyway...
I 'seem' to be stable at stock volts at 1215 boost core clock (with +78mhz offset) and i threw in a +500 mhz OC on the memory though i havnt tested to see if its causing any slow down due to being on the edge of stablity. No artificats or crashing so far.

Just wanted to get an idea if 1215mhz on stock 1.161v is good or not so good ?
I got a water loop im putting together just for the GPU after Xmas, so im hoping i have a good overclocker.
Will consist of a 240x80 Monsta rad in pushpull, XSPC D5 Photon 270 res/pump combo and the EK Classy block.

I thought i had it stable at 1256mhz but Path of Exile seems to be REALLY sensative to overclocks and was crashing the display drivers, 3Dmark and Unigine had no issues however ...odd









Anyway would appreciate some feedback, 500+ pages is way to many to search through to find out the average fully stable regular usuage overclock on air for the 780 classy.


----------



## Blackroush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> AB is correct, gpu-z dosen't add the boost clock (+offset) . and valley reads the max boost clock in bios of 1346mhz so what ever offset you add valley will add that on top of the 1346mhz


Got it.. Thanks, Good explanation +1


----------



## Blackroush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> So its good and bad news. Either a pin which can be carefully fixed or worst case a new shiny board... Actually they are kinda both good news somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the board. Missing those 2 monsters..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No probs. Anytime. :thumbup:
> 
> I was gonna reply with something like "HOLLY MOTHExxxxx" about the clocks on the "stock bios" but I kept reading the comments until I saw FtW comment and I remember that clocks bug in Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \/\/\/
> *+1*
> That looks to be a really sweet clocking card! Did you test how much it goes at 1.21v?
> Afterburner or Precision-X show correct core/memory clocks. Valley too but only when flashing custom bios that have disable boost or stock bios with disabled boost afaik...


Thanks +1


----------



## sdmf74

Hey guys I need some help. I just turned my pc on and it froze up so I rebooted and its not detecting my gpu, It says windows has stopped it cause it has errors (screen is in low res). I tried reinstalling drivers and rebooting, Uninstalling from device manager etc. to no avail.
Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Hey guys I need some help. I just turned my pc on and it froze up so I rebooted and its not detecting my gpu, It says windows has stopped it cause it has errors (screen is in low res). I tried reinstalling drivers and rebooting, Uninstalling from device manager etc. to no avail.
> Does anyone have any suggestions?


Boot into safe mode and run DDU and see if that helps
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/geforce-drivers/display-driver-uninstaller-ddu-v9-9-released-12-10-13-/


----------



## sdmf74

OK cleaned drivers, now just reinstall most recent driver is that it?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Boot into safe mode and run DDU and see if that helps
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/geforce-drivers/display-driver-uninstaller-ddu-v9-9-released-12-10-13-/


This didnt work, here is the error message: Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)
I powered down my pc overnight and when I turned it on today I noticed the overvolt tool had my voltage set at .8625v I thought that was lower than normal and then that's when it froze. Upon restart it only detects Intel HD graphics 4000 and gives the above error message for the gtx 780.

Any other suggestions???


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> This didnt work, here is the error message: Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)
> I powered down my pc overnight and when I turned it on today I noticed the overvolt tool had my voltage set at .8625v I thought that was lower than normal and then that's when it froze. Upon restart it only detects Intel HD graphics 4000 and gives the above error message for the gtx 780.
> 
> Any other suggestions???


If you have a spare drive, I would fire that up and see if it is being detected. The other option would be to put it in another pc. If it is having the same symptoms..RMA time..


----------



## sdmf74

Thanx bgkris, no other pc to test it in but I got a couple more things to try in the meantime if anyone else has any suggestions Im all ears


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh wow nice. They had a maximus gene v online open box but I didn't see it in the store. This will do though. Stopped by Fry's and grabbed an h80. Probably going to strap it to my classy.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to get some better fans and ram heatsinks for the VRMs and VRAM chips.
Click to expand...

Is the vrm temp sensor in gpuz accurate. I was under the impression the was no vrm temp sensor.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is the vrm temp sensor in gpuz accurate. I was under the impression the was no vrm temp sensor.


can you capture a pic of what you are looking at?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is the vrm temp sensor in gpuz accurate. I was under the impression the was no vrm temp sensor.


I do not have a clue. I'd personally just buy a IR thermometer.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> If you have a spare drive, I would fire that up and see if it is being detected. The other option would be to put it in another pc. If it is having the same symptoms..RMA time..


Hey Thanx again for tryin to help me out I just wanted to let you know I got it fixed. I uninstalled the new beta software for corsairlink, uninstalled all display adapters and powered down, unplugged pc and rebooted and all is good. Gtx 780 is being detected now


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I do not have a clue. I'd personally just buy a IR thermometer.


I have an IR thermometer, Where is the Vrm and will it work with a backplate?

For me the vrm temp sometimes works in gpu-z but after a while it starts reading like -106 and +400, so no its not accurate


----------



## lilchronic

ok guy's im not sure the FBVDD voltage adjustmen in the classified controller is working properly. i can get +450 mem with stock voltage when i up the voltage it dosent do any thing for me. ?? ive gone up to 1.75v and still cant get +500 to stop artifactimg and crashing ???

also anything past 1.4v on the core i get bsod 0x116 ???


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is the vrm temp sensor in gpuz accurate. I was under the impression the was no vrm temp sensor.
> 
> 
> 
> can you capture a pic of what you are looking at?
Click to expand...

Last temp on the bottom.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is the vrm temp sensor in gpuz accurate. I was under the impression the was no vrm temp sensor.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have a clue. I'd personally just buy a IR thermometer.
Click to expand...

Yes this is on my list, but I need to chill for a while on my pc purchases. Running the card on air for now anyways.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I have an IR thermometer, Where is the Vrm and will it work with a backplate?
> 
> For me the vrm temp sometimes works in gpu-z but after a while it starts reading like -106 and +400, so no its not accurate


Here is what my vrm is reading right now -111c,It's definately not that cold in here,lol

Current temps usually seem accurate,It's when I ckick on "min" or "max when I get all the funky readings


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ok guy's im not sure the FBVDD voltage adjustmen in the classified controller is working properly. i can get +450 mem with stock voltage when i up the voltage it dosent do any thing for me. ?? ive gone up to 1.75v and still cant get +500 to stop artifactimg and crashing ???
> 
> also anything past 1.4v on the core i get bsod 0x116 ???


Hate to say it but maybe that is all your card is capable..

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> If you have a spare drive, I would fire that up and see if it is being detected. The other option would be to put it in another pc. If it is having the same symptoms..RMA time..
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Thanx again for tryin to help me out I just wanted to let you know I got it fixed. I uninstalled the new beta software for corsairlink, uninstalled all display adapters and powered down, unplugged pc and rebooted and all is good. Gtx 780 is being detected now
Click to expand...

dude that's awesome! Congrats.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Last temp on the bottom.
> 
> Yes this is on my list, but I need to chill for a while on my pc purchases. Running the card on air for now anyways.


ah... the Ti classified does not have that reading in gpuZ.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah... the Ti classified does not have that reading in gpuZ.


i know


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i know


are your Ti under water?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> are your Ti under water?


yeah


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So gpuz says I'm running at x4. Even under load. I am running it in the top slot. Z68 chipset, Maximus Gene Z. Installed chipset drivers. This can't be right. I have no other pcie devices installed. Anyone have any advice?


Click the "?" mark by where it says that. Many newer boards,even my P8P67 WS Revo will show a lower bandwidth amount when idle. Load up a bench or load that little mini stress test to see the actual value @ load.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So gpuz says I'm running at x4. Even under load. I am running it in the top slot. Z68 chipset, Maximus Gene Z. Installed chipset drivers. This can't be right. I have no other pcie devices installed. Anyone have any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click the "?" mark by where it says that. Many newer boards,even my P8P67 WS Revo will show a lower bandwidth amount when idle. Load up a bench or load that little mini stress test to see the actual value @ load.
Click to expand...

Yeah I went through all that. It even says x4 native in the bios and in cpuz. The bottom slot will do x8. Which boosted my scores quite a bit. Picked up a new board today.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah I went through all that. It even says x4 native in the bios and in cpuz. The bottom slot will do x8. Which boosted my scores quite a bit. Picked up a new board today.


That's weird. My board is quite old and it does 8x/8x/8x/8x with an NF200 chip. It's PCIe 2.0 however. I'll be switching to a 3.0 board very soon.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah I went through all that. It even says x4 native in the bios and in cpuz. The bottom slot will do x8. Which boosted my scores quite a bit. Picked up a new board today.
> 
> 
> 
> That's weird. My board is quite old and it does 8x/8x/8x/8x with an NF200 chip. It's PCIe 2.0 however. I'll be switching to a 3.0 board very soon.
Click to expand...

Something is wrong with my board. It should do 16. Theres some cpu pins that look a little shady. I haven't bothered with trying to fix them up though.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Something is wrong with my board. It should do 16. Theres some cpu pins that look a little shady. I haven't bothered with trying to fix them up though.


Yes, bent cpu socket pins cause this issue you're having.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Something is wrong with my board. It should do 16. Theres some cpu pins that look a little shady. I haven't bothered with trying to fix them up though.


Hopefully not with the new board


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Something is wrong with my board. It should do 16. Theres some cpu pins that look a little shady. I haven't bothered with trying to fix them up though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, bent cpu socket pins cause this issue you're having.
Click to expand...

Yeah I think that is what it is. I did notice that one if those tiny gold dots on the bottom of my cpu is like have gone. THought it was TIM on it but looked at it close and its like the gold got chipped off. Bought the cpu used here don't know if he did it or I did. Seems to be running fine in the new board though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Something is wrong with my board. It should do 16. Theres some cpu pins that look a little shady. I haven't bothered with trying to fix them up though.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully not with the new board
Click to expand...

No not the new one.


----------



## Ovrclck

fwiw, I scratched one of the gold pcbs on my 4770k and it's working fine. I doubt that is the issue.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> fwiw, I scratched one of the gold pcbs on my 4770k and it's working fine. I doubt that is the issue.


Thats great. I think it is the pins.


----------



## lightsout

3dmark is $2.49 on steam. Get it while its hot.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 3dmark is $2.49 on steam. Get it while its hot.


Thanks. Bought

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## delpy8

is there an updatd bios yet for the classified 780ti?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Guess only ti's get love around here, Second time Ive posted to this club, with 0 response.. This is why I spend so much more time on reddit now a days, Everyone gets love, not just the fat pockets with the nicest hardware.


sorry if I missed a question or problem you had but I definitely don't just reply to fatcats. I took the weekend off and wasn't around, is there anything you need help with. I will also update the list today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ok guy's im not sure the FBVDD voltage adjustmen in the classified controller is working properly. i can get +450 mem with stock voltage when i up the voltage it dosent do any thing for me. ?? ive gone up to 1.75v and still cant get +500 to stop artifactimg and crashing ???
> 
> also anything past 1.4v on the core i get bsod 0x116 ???


ya I noticed that the FBVDD voltage adjustment doesn't seem to do anything. it could be we reached the limit on the memory speed. I mean +500 would be 8000mhz. The memory voltage is already pretty high. Even with my rive black edition and samsung ram anything over 1.55v doesn't do anything to increase my speed. I'm sure that I am talking about 2 very different things but it could be this memory doesn't like high volts. We need someone with a dmm and probelt attachment to read the voltages. I start my vacation tommorrow for 12 days so I will be able to get a lot done.

Also in regards to the core voltage are you using ftw2002 bios? Anything over about 1.4v doesn't seem to help my core, but I am not getting blue screens since flashing to ftw2002 bios. When I go above 1.375v I can see the power % and temps go up but it doesn't do anything for stability. Maybe colder than water is needed or the cards need the firmware update to work properly. Once we have that and verify temps with dmm we will know a lot more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> is there an updatd bios yet for the classified 780ti?


I haven't seen anything yet. It should be a firmware update. I'm going to check evga forums but I think it would be announced here also.


----------



## skyn3t

@strong island 1

Since I could not wait any longer I made a unofficial vBios and tree ppl are testing it one got 1.3v on air very stable the other two has not reported yet. It os P0 state. It should be better for bench only. Lets see how it goes so we can make it official or wait a bit more for evga.


----------



## SolarNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Question.
> 
> I just got my 780 Class back from RMA, (my original one from 3 months ago craped out on me and started crashing on stock settings)..anyway...
> I 'seem' to be stable at stock volts at 1215 boost core clock (with +78mhz offset) and i threw in a +500 mhz OC on the memory though i havnt tested to see if its causing any slow down due to being on the edge of stablity. No artificats or crashing so far.
> 
> Just wanted to get an idea if 1215mhz on stock 1.161v is good or not so good ?
> I got a water loop im putting together just for the GPU after Xmas, so im hoping i have a good overclocker.
> Will consist of a 240x80 Monsta rad in pushpull, XSPC D5 Photon 270 res/pump combo and the EK Classy block.
> 
> I thought i had it stable at 1256mhz but Path of Exile seems to be REALLY sensative to overclocks and was crashing the display drivers, 3Dmark and Unigine had no issues however ...odd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway would appreciate some feedback, 500+ pages is way to many to search through to find out the average fully stable regular usuage overclock on air for the 780 classy.


Any1?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Question.
> 
> I just got my 780 Class back from RMA, (my original one from 3 months ago craped out on me and started crashing on stock settings)..anyway...
> I 'seem' to be stable at stock volts at 1215 boost core clock (with +78mhz offset) and i threw in a +500 mhz OC on the memory though i havnt tested to see if its causing any slow down due to being on the edge of stablity. No artificats or crashing so far.
> 
> Just wanted to get an idea if 1215mhz on stock 1.161v is good or not so good ?
> I got a water loop im putting together just for the GPU after Xmas, so im hoping i have a good overclocker.
> Will consist of a 240x80 Monsta rad in pushpull, XSPC D5 Photon 270 res/pump combo and the EK Classy block.
> 
> I thought i had it stable at 1256mhz but Path of Exile seems to be REALLY sensative to overclocks and was crashing the display drivers, 3Dmark and Unigine had no issues however ...odd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway would appreciate some feedback, 500+ pages is way to many to search through to find out the average fully stable regular usuage overclock on air for the 780 classy.
> 
> 
> 
> Any1?
Click to expand...

at 1.161v, I would say that is really good. Try bumping the voltage to 1.212v to see if you could get the 1250mhz stable. On air I would say that is pretty great. You still have a lot of voltage left to play with and a waterblock should make it even better. No matter what it will be worth it to put the card under water. It's very hard to maintain the temps at voltages above 1.2v and you would need to really crank the fan.

it's hard to guess how your card will respond to extra volts under water but I would say it seems you have a very nice card. post some 3dmark scores when you get a chance. What is your asic.


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> sorry if I missed a question or problem you had but I definitely don't just reply to fatcats. I took the weekend off and wasn't around, is there anything you need help with. I will also update the list today.
> ya I noticed that the FBVDD voltage adjustment doesn't seem to do anything. it could be we reached the limit on the memory speed. I mean +500 would be 8000mhz. The memory voltage is already pretty high. Even with my rive black edition and samsung ram anything over 1.55v doesn't do anything to increase my speed. I'm sure that I am talking about 2 very different things but it could be this memory doesn't like high volts. *We need someone with a dmm and probelt attachment to read the voltages*. I start my vacation tommorrow for 12 days so I will be able to get a lot done.
> 
> Also in regards to the core voltage are you using ftw2002 bios? Anything over about 1.4v doesn't seem to help my core, but I am not getting blue screens since flashing to ftw2002 bios. When I go above 1.375v I can see the power % and temps go up but it doesn't do anything for stability. Maybe colder than water is needed or the cards need the firmware update to work properly. Once we have that and verify temps with dmm we will know a lot more.
> I haven't seen anything yet. It should be a firmware update. I'm going to check evga forums but I think it would be announced here also.


I have a DIMM and a GTX 780 TI classy if you need any measurements please let me know how I can help.


----------



## SolarNova

76.6 ASIC. Its lower than my RMA'd card, but tbh theres no point comparing to a card that is fk'ed







it had a higher ASIC in the 80's i beleve, ran way to hot, and eventually could not stay stable on stock so ...even though it used ot OC to 1256mhz at 1.175v ..its kinda irrelivant. This is why i was asking.

I did try ,before i posted, at 1256mhz and 1.2v but Path of Exile didnt like it, maybe could have got 1241 but didnt bother. That siad, it could have been an OS issue that was causing the POE crashes. Im in the middle or a windows re-install atm which is causing all kinds of trouble lol..its never easy







Once all is done ill try POE again at 1.2v and 1256mhz.

I also think i need to tweek my CPU OC (3930k), seems to be BSOD'ing at windows start up every now and then though the BSOD doesnt stay up for more than half a second and i have no way of stoping that. Was doing this prior to reinstall aswell. Used to have 4.6ghz at 1.36v im now at 1.392 and still seems unstable







..still iv had it a year, though iv not ever pushing it hard, some OC degredation is expected i guess.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @strong island 1
> 
> Since I could not wait any longer I made a unofficial vBios and tree ppl are testing it one got 1.3v on air very stable the other two has not reported yet. It os P0 state. It should be better for bench only. Lets see how it goes so we can make it official or wait a bit more for evga.


What does P0 state mean?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @strong island 1
> 
> Since I could not wait any longer I made a unofficial vBios and tree ppl are testing it one got 1.3v on air very stable the other two has not reported yet. It os P0 state. It should be better for bench only. Lets see how it goes so we can make it official or wait a bit more for evga.


That's cool, thanks a lot. I would love to be part of the testing.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> sorry if I missed a question or problem you had but I definitely don't just reply to fatcats. I took the weekend off and wasn't around, is there anything you need help with. I will also update the list today.
> ya I noticed that the FBVDD voltage adjustment doesn't seem to do anything. it could be we reached the limit on the memory speed. I mean +500 would be 8000mhz. The memory voltage is already pretty high. Even with my rive black edition and samsung ram anything over 1.55v doesn't do anything to increase my speed. I'm sure that I am talking about 2 very different things but it could be this memory doesn't like high volts. *We need someone with a dmm and probelt attachment to read the voltages*. I start my vacation tommorrow for 12 days so I will be able to get a lot done.
> 
> Also in regards to the core voltage are you using ftw2002 bios? Anything over about 1.4v doesn't seem to help my core, but I am not getting blue screens since flashing to ftw2002 bios. When I go above 1.375v I can see the power % and temps go up but it doesn't do anything for stability. Maybe colder than water is needed or the cards need the firmware update to work properly. Once we have that and verify temps with dmm we will know a lot more.
> I haven't seen anything yet. It should be a firmware update. I'm going to check evga forums but I think it would be announced here also.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a DIMM and a GTX 780 TI classy if you need any measurements please let me know how I can help.
Click to expand...

well I know you can measure the voltages without the evga attachment but I heard it could be dangerous and you could kill your card. I'm not sure how often that could happen.

EVGA has this $10 attachment that allows you to read different voltages. I would suggest using that just in case you could kill the card buy trying to directly read the voltages.

We need to know what the actual load voltages are after applying the voltage using the software tool.


----------



## Menthol

I have my ti Classy under water now, I have an EVBot and the adapter to read voltage and the DVM, I have only read the core voltage but it reads almost exactly what the EVbot says, what else would you like to know, and I am off this week so if Sky needs another guinea pig I am available


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well I know you can measure the voltages without the evga attachment but I heard it could be dangerous and you could kill your card. I'm not sure how often that could happen.
> 
> EVGA has this $10 attachment that allows you to read different voltages. I would suggest using that just in case you could kill the card buy trying to directly read the voltages.
> 
> We need to know what the actual load voltages are after applying the voltage using the software tool.


as soon as the probelts arrive here I will do some measurements.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well I know you can measure the voltages without the evga attachment but I heard it could be dangerous and you could kill your card. I'm not sure how often that could happen.
> 
> EVGA has this $10 attachment that allows you to read different voltages. I would suggest using that just in case you could kill the card buy trying to directly read the voltages.
> 
> We need to know what the actual load voltages are after applying the voltage using the software tool.


I tested mine just fine. Just know that every other pin is a ground (At least on the 780 classy. I personally chose to use a separate ground so I didn't have to hold the pins so close together and possibly cause a short.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> What does P0 state mean?


On P0 state you boot at max performance.

P-States range from P0 to P15, with P0 being the highest performance/power state, and P15 being the lowest performance/power state. Each P-State maps to a performance level. Not all P-States are available on a given system. The definition of each P-States are currently as follows:
- P0/P1 - Maximum 3D performance
- P2/P3 - Balanced 3D performance-power
- P8 - Basic HD video playback
- P10 - DVD playback
- P12 - Minimum idle power consumption

If you have a tweaked windows just to bench this is the best option. It will work on any other windows.


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well I know you can measure the voltages without the evga attachment but I heard it could be dangerous and you could kill your card. I'm not sure how often that could happen.
> 
> EVGA has this $10 attachment that allows you to read different voltages. I would suggest using that just in case you could kill the card buy trying to directly read the voltages.
> 
> We need to know what the actual load voltages are after applying the voltage using the software tool.


I also have a probe-it connected to it. I already posted some reading of the core clock voltage readings on page 175.

Here is what I posted
Quote:


> If anyone wants to know my dimm is reporting compare to set voltage. I set my evbot to 1.2650v and my dimm reports 1.271v @ idle clocks once I start the benchmark and my clock raise to 1300Mhz my dimm is reporting 1.314v @ full load.


and
Quote:


> Here is another reading the TI Classy that I am testing right now has a default vcore @ stock clocks of 1.16250v my DIMM reports it @ 1.170v @ idle. Then under load it goes up to 1.210v max this is with the clocks and everything set to default.


Here are the reading for the memory. At stock voltage of 1.60v my DIMM is reporting 1.408v @ idle and 1.645 @ Load. If I raise it to 1.65v with my Evbot my DIMM reads 1.458v @ idle and 1.695 @ load.

If you need any more reading please let me know...


----------



## Ovrclck

My other block just got delivered. Thanks Frozen CPU. I'm surprised it made it here before Xmas. Excited to do some SLI benchies.









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> as soon as the probelts arrive here I will do some measurements.


JP have you benched the vBios ?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I have my ti Classy under water now, I have an EVBot and the adapter to read voltage and the DVM, I have only read the core voltage but it reads almost exactly what the EVbot says, what else would you like to know, and I am off this week so if Sky needs another guinea pig I am available


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well I know you can measure the voltages without the evga attachment but I heard it could be dangerous and you could kill your card. I'm not sure how often that could happen.
> 
> EVGA has this $10 attachment that allows you to read different voltages. I would suggest using that just in case you could kill the card buy trying to directly read the voltages.
> 
> We need to know what the actual load voltages are after applying the voltage using the software tool.
> 
> 
> 
> as soon as the probelts arrive here I will do some measurements.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well I know you can measure the voltages without the evga attachment but I heard it could be dangerous and you could kill your card. I'm not sure how often that could happen.
> 
> EVGA has this $10 attachment that allows you to read different voltages. I would suggest using that just in case you could kill the card buy trying to directly read the voltages.
> 
> We need to know what the actual load voltages are after applying the voltage using the software tool.
> 
> 
> 
> I tested mine just fine. Just know that every other pin is a ground (At least on the 780 classy. I personally chose to use a separate ground so I didn't have to hold the pins so close together and possibly cause a short.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well I know you can measure the voltages without the evga attachment but I heard it could be dangerous and you could kill your card. I'm not sure how often that could happen.
> 
> EVGA has this $10 attachment that allows you to read different voltages. I would suggest using that just in case you could kill the card buy trying to directly read the voltages.
> 
> We need to know what the actual load voltages are after applying the voltage using the software tool.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a probe-it connected to it. I already posted some reading of the core clock voltage readings on page 175.
> 
> Here is what I posted
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants to know my dimm is reporting compare to set voltage. I set my evbot to 1.2650v and my dimm reports 1.271v @ idle clocks once I start the benchmark and my clock raise to 1300Mhz my dimm is reporting 1.314v @ full load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another reading the TI Classy that I am testing right now has a default vcore @ stock clocks of 1.16250v my DIMM reports it @ 1.170v @ idle. Then under load it goes up to 1.210v max this is with the clocks and everything set to default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here are the reading for the memory. At stock voltage of 1.60v my DIMM is reporting 1.408v @ idle and 1.645 @ Load. If I raise it to 1.65v with my Evbot my DIMM reads 1.458v @ idle and 1.695 @ load.
> 
> If you need any more reading please let me know...
Click to expand...

This is exactly what we needed to know. Sorry I must have missed your original post. This is great thanks. +rep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I have my ti Classy under water now, I have an EVBot and the adapter to read voltage and the DVM, I have only read the core voltage but it reads almost exactly what the EVbot says, what else would you like to know, and I am off this week so if Sky needs another guinea pig I am available


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well I know you can measure the voltages without the evga attachment but I heard it could be dangerous and you could kill your card. I'm not sure how often that could happen.
> 
> EVGA has this $10 attachment that allows you to read different voltages. I would suggest using that just in case you could kill the card buy trying to directly read the voltages.
> 
> We need to know what the actual load voltages are after applying the voltage using the software tool.
> 
> 
> 
> I tested mine just fine. Just know that every other pin is a ground (At least on the 780 classy. I personally chose to use a separate ground so I didn't have to hold the pins so close together and possibly cause a short.
Click to expand...

Thanks for everyones help on this. it's important we know what is going on after we click a button. I just remember ftw420 saying he killed a card once taking a direct reading so I figured it would be worth mentioning. That must be a horrible feeling.

If someone is brave enough the only other thing I can think of is to see if you can get readings above 1.35v and to see how high you can possibly go. Of course only do it if you feel comfortable and at your own risk. My vacation starts tommorrow so I am going to get some readings myself if nobody has done it yet. I'm really interested to see if the limit really is 1.5v. if it is, it seems my core doesn't react to anything above about 1.375v. I am wondering if colder temps are needed to see the benefits of raising the voltage that high.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> JP have you benched the vBios ?


i have and it works great









before with the fyw2002 bios i could not use precison x voltage to adjust voltage, i had to use the classified controller ?
now with this bios i can use precison x and the classified tool for when i want to bench


----------



## skyn3t

ftw420 Also can give you guys some more info about P0 state. Things work like that I cook and you guys enjoy.


----------



## Menthol

skyn3t we do appreciate it very much

yes it goes to 1.5 volts, but I haven't completed testing yet


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> On P0 state you boot at max performance.
> 
> P-States range from P0 to P15, with P0 being the highest performance/power state, and P15 being the lowest performance/power state. Each P-State maps to a performance level. Not all P-States are available on a given system. The definition of each P-States are currently as follows:
> - P0/P1 - Maximum 3D performance
> - P2/P3 - Balanced 3D performance-power
> - P8 - Basic HD video playback
> - P10 - DVD playback
> - P12 - Minimum idle power consumption
> 
> If you have a tweaked windows just to bench this is the best option. It will work on any other windows.


Thank you


----------



## strong island 1

it looks like the official evga bios fix is not going to come out as soon as we thought. So hopefully once testing is done skyn3t's new bios can be our official fix.

I understand people complaining that evga hasn't released a new bios. But people have to realize even if evga did release a new bios it would only have the same power limits as the stock ln2 bios which is not enough power for anyone overvolting the card.

So really anyone who was planning on flashing a custom bios or using the overvoltage tool/evbot shouldn't really be unhappy because we have a bios that fixes the issue and soon we will have one from skyn3t which can be our clubs "official fix"


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> skyn3t we do appreciate it very much
> 
> yes it goes to 1.5 volts, but I haven't completed testing yet


last night i had aida64 reading GPU VRM and it was reading .025v lower than what i put in with the classified voltage tool, i guessing that thats the lowest vdrope?

......1.375v core would give me 1.35v GPU VRM


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> skyn3t we do appreciate it very much
> 
> yes it goes to 1.5 volts, but I haven't completed testing yet
> 
> 
> 
> last night i had aida64 reading GPU VRM and it was reading .025v lower than what i put in with the classified voltage tool, i guessing that thats the lowest vdrope?
Click to expand...

ya I remember the 780 classy had a pretty big vdroop so that's probably what you are seeing. it would be amazing if we had a fix for that.

I didn't realize any software could read voltages above 1.2. Was aida64 reading voltages above 1.2v or are you talking about stock volts.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya I remember the 780 classy had a pretty big vdroop so that's probably what you are seeing. it would be amazing if we had a fix for that.
> 
> I didn't realize any software could read voltages above 1.2. Was aida64 reading voltages above 1.2v or are you talking about stock volts.


no it would'nt read the core voltage, but the GPU VRM was reading it above 1.2v and .025 below what i put in the classified tool


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> JP have you benched the vBios ?


Nah, been out with the wife... And the "crowd" starts to arrive tonight. I'm not likely to get to any of this untill after the 25th.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nah, been out with the wife... And the "crowd" starts to arrive tonight. I'm not likely to get to any of this untill after the 25th.


After the 26th.*

Enthusiasts don't let enthusiasts overclock while hungover.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> This is exactly what we needed to know. Sorry I must have missed your original post. This is great thanks. +rep.
> 
> Thanks for everyones help on this. it's important we know what is going on after we click a button. I just remember ftw420 saying he killed a card once taking a direct reading so I figured it would be worth mentioning. That must be a horrible feeling.
> 
> If someone is brave enough the only other thing I can think of is to see if you can get readings above 1.35v and to see how high you can possibly go. Of course only do it if you feel comfortable and at your own risk. My vacation starts tommorrow so I am going to get some readings myself if nobody has done it yet. I'm really interested to see if the limit really is 1.5v. if it is, it seems my core doesn't react to anything above about 1.375v. I am wondering if colder temps are needed to see the benefits of raising the voltage that high.


It was a shiny new gtx295 I killed probing voltages, using the DMM probe on the caps at the back of the card to measure. Have to watch shaky hands doing it, I found out the hard way a slip of the hand can be instant death for a card.
I still have to probe to find the read points (unless using someone else's pictured mod with everything laid out), but always solder in a read point after I find it now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> ftw420Also can give you guys some more info about P0 state. Things work like that I cook and you guys enjoy.


P0 is the full performance load state, switching power states is fine for most cards, although there are some that do not do well with idle states at subzero temperatures. Like the gtx680, to freeze that card it works much better to lock it at P0 full time.
I should look at doing that for my titan now that I think about it, vdroop with the epower on the card is terrible, 0.3V of vdroop on that thing. For 1.5V load voltage the idle volts are downright scary.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> After the 26th.*
> 
> Enthusiasts don't let enthusiasts overclock while hungover.


I agree, hungover benching was not easy for me. With enough alcohol it seems much easier to crank those voltages though


----------



## Unlucky_7

Been testing skyn3t's BIOS for a couple of days or so now.

Everything is going great, been running 1.3Ghz @ 1.21v for normal gaming and then did 1.4Ghz @ 1.3v for a few bench runs (on air!).

I fear for my VRM's though, so will carry on benching once I get my watercooling kit setup.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> Been testing skyn3t's BIOS for a couple of days or so now.
> 
> Everything is going great, been running 1.3Ghz @ 1.21v for normal gaming and then did 1.4Ghz @ 1.3v for a few bench runs (on air!).
> 
> I fear for my VRM's though, so will carry on benching once I get my watercooling kit setup.


hwinfo64 can read the vrm temps and voltage above 1.2v


...........nice clock's for voltage though, i can only get 1241Mhz stable @ 1.212v


----------



## Unlucky_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> hwinfo64 can read the vrm temps and voltage above 1.2v
> 
> 
> ...........nice clock's for voltage though, i can only get 1241Mhz stable @ 1.212v


Ah good shout - Not sure I even want to check though ha


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> Been testing skyn3t's BIOS for a couple of days or so now.
> 
> Everything is going great, been running 1.3Ghz @ 1.21v for normal gaming and then did 1.4Ghz @ 1.3v for a few bench runs (on air!).
> 
> I fear for my VRM's though, so will carry on benching once I get my watercooling kit setup.
> 
> 
> 
> hwinfo64 can read the vrm temps and voltage above 1.2v
> 
> 
> ...........nice clock's for voltage though, i can only get 1241Mhz stable @ 1.212v
Click to expand...

wow that would be awesome. Thanks for finding that out +rep. I will try when I get home.


----------



## GhostDog99

UPS just got here with my new cards









http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/AACE3BE4-5E9A-4F07-962C-D748B053227D.jpg.html


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> I also think i need to tweek my CPU OC (3930k), seems to be BSOD'ing at windows start up every now and then though the *BSOD doesnt stay up for more than half a second and i have no way of stoping that*. Was doing this prior to reinstall aswell. Used to have 4.6ghz at 1.36v im now at 1.392 and still seems unstable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..still iv had it a year, though iv not ever pushing it hard, some OC degredation is expected i guess.


Right Click on "Computer" and then click "Properties". Click on "Advanced System Settings" and under "Startup and Recovery", click "Settings". Under "System Failure" uncheck "Automatically Restart".


----------



## lilchronic

780TI temps 1.35 core 1.7v mem


----------



## Raxus

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ubyd/

Add me please


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> here's my gpuZ (belated...)
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mh7ye/
> 
> from this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/4730#post_21378960


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> got may card today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/feb7w/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> I've yet to post Gpu-Z's of my Classy 780 Ti's, so here goes.


Please post the validation link when you get a chance, thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomskRenewal*
> 
> Looks like my problem with cold boots fixed itself
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uv7ay/
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1342710
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1342446


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> Please add me to the club!
> 
> Evga 780 Classified SLI
> I am a little dissappointed because i am only maxing out stable at 1350mhz on both cards with 1.35v, thought i will be at the 1400-1500 range with all my watercooling gear. i have 9X120 rads. with custom ln2 bios on stock voltage and clocks, i am maxing out at 37C on the top card and 40C on the bottom card. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


please post a gpuz validation. thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ubyd/
> 
> Add me please


list updated. please let me know if i missed anyone.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ubyd/
> 
> Add me please


you are the 100th member added to the list. I feel like there should be a prize or something. haha.


----------



## D749

Each of my three 780 TI Classifieds are still in their damn respective box. Looks like I won't get to play with them until this weekend. On the plus side I did have time to swap out my 1000 watt PSU for a 1250W PSU. I don't plane to push the cards past the point where I'll need more power.









Tonight was a sad night... dropped off my third and final Dell UP3214Q 4k display to UPS for return to Dell. They're issuing me a refund. Too many pixel defects.


----------



## Dissolution187

I am STILL waiting for my card







I really hope it comes tomorrow.... anyways.... I have been reading a lot about a fan issue with the Classy's and I was wondering if there is any validity to this story. Are any of you experiencing a fan whine? I am really nervous because I just dropped 700 bucks on this card, and I will be thoroughly pissed off if it makes some ridiculously annoying noise!


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Proud user of a GTX 780Ti Dual Classified


----------



## Capwn

What are the odds of getting a modded GTX 770 Classified bios? Would love to be able to change my boost v , and max v


----------



## lightsout

Recently got a 780 classy. Running on air set the classy tool to 1.325v Did a valley run at 1280 120% PT. Throttled at the end of the run the core started bouncing around. Was hoping to hit 1300 at least at that voltage.

I was hitting 80c you guys think it would do better on water? Or just run cooler?


----------



## strong island 1

so skyn3t's bios is working really good. I flashed both of my cards and I don't get blue screens. it's really wierd but these cards are perfect for each other in sli. They both ran at almost the same exact speeds when I was testing them individually.

firestrike sli - 1411mhz core --- memory 8.2ghz --- 4930k 4.8ghz




http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1987193

firestrike extreme sli - same exact settings as above.




http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1388306


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Recently got a 780 classy. Running on air set the classy tool to 1.325v Did a valley run at 1280 120% PT. Throttled at the end of the run the core started bouncing around. Was hoping to hit 1300 at least at that voltage.
> 
> I was hitting 80c you guys think it would do better on water? Or just run cooler?


Both bro! These cards excel in water. I'm hitting 44C with 1.4v in Heaven.


----------



## Menthol

Strong, is that with Sky's new bios,


----------



## Ovrclck

Is the newer Skyn3t bios ready for release yet or is it still under going tweaks? My body is ready


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Proud user of a GTX 780Ti Dual Classified


congrats!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Recently got a 780 classy. Running on air set the classy tool to 1.325v Did a valley run at 1280 120% PT. Throttled at the end of the run the core started bouncing around. Was hoping to hit 1300 at least at that voltage.
> 
> I was hitting 80c you guys think it would do better on water? Or just run cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> Both bro! These cards excel in water. I'm hitting 44C with 1.4v in Heaven.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Something I am interested in but ditched the water loop a long time ago. Not really interested in cooling the cpu H80 is doing great. May do some gpu only setup down the road. But not in the budget for quite a while.


----------



## Helmi74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Is the newer Skyn3t bios ready for release yet or is it still under going tweaks? My body is ready


... is it the same bios as linked in post 15 of the following thread?

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2514&page=2


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Proud user of a GTX 780Ti Dual Classified


nice, when you get a chance post your gpuz validation so I can add you to the list.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> What are the odds of getting a modded GTX 770 Classified bios? Would love to be able to change my boost v , and max v


I remember someone asking this and I am not sure if someone made one or not. Does anyone know if there are 770 Classified bios's around. I can add them to the front page if anyone finds any. I think skyn3t made one but if not maybe we can ask.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Strong, is that with Sky's new bios,


yes it is. It seems to be working good so hopefully I can add it to the op soon, I will let skyn3t direct me on that. The ftw2002 bios has a 690w power limit so I think performance will be similar.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Is the newer Skyn3t bios ready for release yet or is it still under going tweaks? My body is ready


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmi74*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Is the newer Skyn3t bios ready for release yet or is it still under going tweaks? My body is ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... is it the same bios as linked in post 15 of the following thread?
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2514&page=2
Click to expand...

it's different but that bios is also working very well. you will not throttle at all so the bios works good.


----------



## Helmi74

... and the newer Skyn3t bios isn't available for download yet?

Do all these custom versions show up in gpu-z with the version number of the stock bios?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> skyn3t we do appreciate it very much
> 
> yes it goes to 1.5 volts, but I haven't completed testing yet


You welcome.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Thank you











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nah, been out with the wife... And the "crowd" starts to arrive tonight. I'm not likely to get to any of this untill after the 25th.


Hey, I Know how it is.
this is how A'm iiii









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It was a shiny new gtx295 I killed probing voltages, using the DMM probe on the caps at the back of the card to measure. Have to watch shaky hands doing it, I found out the hard way a slip of the hand can be instant death for a card.
> I still have to probe to find the read points (unless using someone else's pictured mod with everything laid out), but always solder in a read point after I find it now.
> P0 is the full performance load state, switching power states is fine for most cards, although there are some that do not do well with idle states at subzero temperatures. Like the gtx680, to freeze that card it works much better to lock it at P0 full time.
> I should look at doing that for my titan now that I think about it, vdroop with the epower on the card is terrible, 0.3V of vdroop on that thing. For 1.5V load voltage the idle volts are downright scary.
> I agree, hungover benching was not easy for me. With enough alcohol it seems much easier to crank those voltages though


Thanks bro. your words is a push








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Proud user of a GTX 780Ti Dual Classified


Welcome to Classy club enjoy your stay. OC Dat hell up this puppy and give us some numbes, sky like to see high score.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Strong, is that with Sky's new bios,



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Is the newer Skyn3t bios ready for release yet or is it still under going tweaks? My body is ready


mine too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmi74*
> 
> ... and the newer Skyn3t bios isn't available for download yet?
> 
> Do all these custom versions show up in gpu-z with the version number of the stock bios?


well tonight is 24th so let's celebrate with a new vBios and bench's , I want to see the top score here and here OCN GK110 vs. Hawaii Bench-off thread

gonna add some Official name to the vBios and release it.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

What BIOS is everyone using at the moment? Im trying to get the most out of this puppy.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> What BIOS is everyone using at the moment? Im trying to get the most out of this puppy.


skyn3t should be releasing his bios soon ...... thats the one you want


----------



## skyn3t

*v*Bios update 12/24/2013 [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
Quote:


> EVGA 780 Ti Classified P0 State - bench bios rev 1
> 
> skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-AB-PX.zip 271k .zip file
> 
> [*] skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios
> [*] Version 80.80.34.01.80 Official by skyn3t
> [*] Base core clock 1084.5 Mhz
> [*] Boost disable
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v Unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 900w for PX
> [*] Default power target 100% 300w by 300% slide 900w for AB
> 
> AB read the power limit different from PX.
> 
> best
> skyn3t
> [Official] GTX 780 Owners Club
> 
> Thanks all beta testers
> strong island 1 Classified OP
> lilchronic
> Unlucky_7
> +rep
> 
> PS: If any of you start to get shutdowns LOL you know who to blame. Ed, yes him Occamrazor from Titan thread hi is the one to push me to 900W lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vBios link will be removed after added to the front page as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> *v*Bios update 12/24/2013 [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA 780 Ti Classified P0 State - bench bios rev 1
> 
> skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-AB-PX.zip 271k .zip file
> 
> [*] skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios
> [*] Version 80.80.34.01.80 Official by skyn3t
> [*] Base core clock 1084.5 Mhz
> [*] Boost disable
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v Unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 900w for PX
> [*] Default power target 100% 300w by 300% slide 900w for AB
> 
> AB read the power limit different from PX.
> 
> best
> skyn3t
> [Official] GTX 780 Owners Club
> 
> Thanks all beta testers
> strong island 1 Classified OP
> lilchronic
> Unlucky_7
> +rep
> 
> PS: If any of you start to get shutdowns LOL you know who to blame. Ed, yes him Occamrazor from Titan thread hi is the one to push me to 900W lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vBios link will be removed after added to the front page as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
Click to expand...

thanks man, I added it to the front page with the code in a spoiler.

I have been using this bios tonight and have been getting some great scores. No blue screens and voltage works up to 1.5v.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> thanks man, I added it to the front page with the code in a spoiler.
> 
> I have been using this bios tonight and have been getting some great scores. No blue screens and voltage works up to 1.5v.


like Ed used to say "gonna hit the sack!" I'm so tired. enjoy it guys


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> like Ed used to say "gonna hit the sack!" I'm so tired. enjoy it guys


"Skyn3t" comes through yet again.......









I think I added a +rep............









Many thanx


----------



## Icepaw

My 780 Ti Classified stock cooler.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7rckr/


----------



## Menthol

I haven't flashed your bios yet sky, and haven't worked this card up to where it should go, 1350 core 8000mem, but I'll get her there soon. and I just got this 4930k processor yesterday, so I am learning the ways of IV-E, a little different than SB-E. I'm in a competition where Vantage is the only 3D benchmark so I haven't ran any others yet



Will flash Skyn3t's bios tonight


----------



## Helmi74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I haven't flashed your bios yet sky, and haven't worked this card up to where it should go, 1350 core 8000mem, but I'll get her there soon. and I just got this 4930k processor yesterday, so I am learning the ways of IV-E, a little different than SB-E. I'm in a competition where Vantage is the only 3D benchmark so I haven't ran any others yet
> 
> 
> 
> Will flash Skyn3t's bios tonight


Be carfelul, I guess 1.616V is a bit too much for your 4930k!


----------



## Menthol

it's very high voltage, not recommended if you want your CPU to last


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmi74*
> 
> Be carfelul, I guess 1.616V is a bit too much for your 4930k!


Don't worry, it's Menthol, when you see what he put through his 3930k... this is nothing







(see the temp too)


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> it's very high voltage, not recommended if you want your CPU to last


How you manage to get higher GT2 - LOD, what settings for these cards?
Here's one from me better GT1 and much worse GT2


----------



## Menthol

Using a water chiller! Let temperature be your guide in how far you can push it GPU and CPU

And first run with Skyn3t's bios, thanks Skyn3t I have to admit I was worried about this cards ability until now



I am sure I will break 60000 in Vantage after I get back from taking my daughter to the Hospital


----------



## Brenton

Working great so far...thank you Sky!
Merry Christmas


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Using a water chiller! Let temperature be your guide in how far you can push it GPU and CPU
> 
> And first run with Skyn3t's bios, thanks Skyn3t I have to admit I was worried about this cards ability until now
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1808994/width/500/height/1000
> 
> I am sure I will break 60000 in Vantage after I get back from taking my daughter to the Hospital


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brenton*
> 
> Working great so far...thank you Sky!
> Merry Christmas


I had to make something to unleash the beastly.









Xmas for everyone.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> For too much core OC instability I usually see black/white/colored lines and in general texture corruption. Sometimes I see small square boxes.
> 
> For memory is almost always colored flashes in different spots on the screen. Like colored sun rays.


Thanks man. I am pretty sure what I get are artifacts, but because I take it very slowly and cancel a run the second one pops up I've not seen anything worse than a small, very thin black line. I did try enabling V-Sync on my trusty TR benchmark but it dropped the FPS down so much that I actually couldn't stand it.

It seems like 1228MHz is my limit in this particular benchmark. I can run Fire Strike at 1280MHz before the same artifacts occur, but TR seems more stringent. I was hoping to ramp up the memory overclock, but it seems that if I try to increase it past +248 memory offset (~6500MHz) the artifacts return. I don't get the memory artifacts you described, but rather the core ones. Am I doing something wrong or is this just the limit for me? It's Samsung memory and I had hoped it'd go higher!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> Fed up with crappy temps limiting the overclocking ability of my new 780 Ti classified so...
> 
> Just ordered a complete watercooling setup. Will be my first experience of watercooling


I think I'm going to explore this option next year. Got to change my CPU first, but after that I think I'll watercool both cards. No idea what's needed (guessing 2 blocks, a pump, a res, a rad and some tubes...?) but I'm hoping I can keep the H100i for the CPU (seems to be doing a good enough job) and be able to cool the 2 cards sufficiently with the space left at the front of the case. Be interesting to see your results!


----------



## The EX1

Just bought two classies. Haven't touched the second one yet but the memory on my first card is beastly +800 on the slider in Precision.

This is with the stock LN2 BIOS (no flashing) @ 1.2V with factory ACX cooling.

EVGA GTX 780 Classified 1293/1901 i7-4770k @ 4.8

Firestrike
Graphics - 12570
Physics - 13654
Combined - 11100


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I had to make something to unleash the beastly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xmas for everyone.


Merry Xmas Sky.... Thanks for all you do....







Reps to you!....


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> Just bought two classies. Haven't touched the second one yet but the memory on my first card is beastly +800 on the slider in Precision.
> 
> This is with the stock LN2 BIOS (no flashing) @ 1.2V with factory ACX cooling.
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 Classified 1293/1901 i7-4770k @ 4.8
> 
> Firestrike
> Graphics - 12570
> Physics - 13654
> Combined - 11100


Very nice! Can I ask what memory you have? Mine clocks to the exact same core, but I can't get over 1650MHz on memory without artifacting in some benches. I need that CPU, too. 4670K just doesn't cut it!


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Very nice! Can I ask what memory you have? Mine clocks to the exact same core, but I can't get over 1650MHz on memory without artifacting in some benches. I need that CPU, too. 4670K just doesn't cut it!


I will have to download GPU-Z when I get home and check. It can't be Elpida haha.


----------



## Dissolution187

Woot it is here! It is FINALLY here!!!!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Woot it is here! It is FINALLY here!!!!
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1809339/width/350/height/700
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1809336/width/350/height/700


This is a nice present,even with my pair of ref 780 I wish i could have one just to play a bit.
Xmas man.

Play safe.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Using a water chiller! Let temperature be your guide in how far you can push it GPU and CPU
> 
> And first run with Skyn3t's bios, thanks Skyn3t I have to admit I was worried about this cards ability until now
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure I will break 60000 in Vantage after I get back from taking my daughter to the Hospital


nice. I am happy you are liking your card. They really are amazing once you get everything worked out. There are so many people complaining but sometimes it takes a little work to be able to get the voltage limits we have and I think it was pretty easy compared to other cards.

The 4930k isn't as bad as people think. I am beating my old 3dmark physics scores at 4.8ghz so I am happy. Hopefully you have a good chip.

I just realized you said you are taking your daughter to the hospital. I hope she is ok.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Using a water chiller! Let temperature be your guide in how far you can push it GPU and CPU
> 
> And first run with Skyn3t's bios, thanks Skyn3t I have to admit I was worried about this cards ability until now
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1808994/width/500/height/1000
> 
> I am sure I will break 60000 in Vantage after I get back from taking my daughter to the Hospital
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brenton*
> 
> Working great so far...thank you Sky!
> Merry Christmas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to make something to unleash the beastly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xmas for everyone.
Click to expand...

thanks again sky, that was an amazing christmas present. I really need to get my card colder to push it any further. I am so addicted now. I have my radiator in my window but it's not enough.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Woot it is here! It is FINALLY here!!!!


nice that card is amazing.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Woot it is here! It is FINALLY here!!!!
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1809339/width/350/height/700
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1809336/width/350/height/700
> 
> 
> 
> This is a nice present,even with my pair of ref 780 I wish i could have one just to play a bit.
> Xmas man.
> 
> Play safe.
Click to expand...

I'm not just saying this, I would throw some money in to get you one. You do a lot of work for people and deserve something in return.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> I will have to download GPU-Z when I get home and check. It can't be Elpida haha.


Yeah, guessing you're right! I just noticed fire strike and precision report my clock rates at different speeds. Which should I trust?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Woot it is here! It is FINALLY here!!!!


Congratulations! You really appreciate how massive the card is when you hold it, right? Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the card, take things slow with the overclocking and best of luck!


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm not just saying this, I would throw some money in to get you one. You do a lot of work for people and deserve something in return.


I'm sure he would "silently" wish for a Classy 780Ti. Or even a K|NGP|N maybe..









So pockets out guys.. $1 from each member to go for a new card to our beloved modder Skyn3t! We can do it!


----------



## jameyscott

Shoot, count me in on that pot. We should start a donation for skyn3t per mods permission


----------



## Brenton

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/c8kb7/

GPU-Z validation as asked for in the eVGA thread Strong, thanks.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Shoot, count me in on that pot. We should start a donation for skyn3t per mods permission


ya I think it would be a really nice thing. I appreciate these bios's so much.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icepaw*
> 
> My 780 Ti Classified stock cooler.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7rckr/


added to the list. Welcome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brenton*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/c8kb7/
> 
> GPU-Z validation as asked for in the eVGA thread Strong, thanks.


Thanks man, welcome. Hope you enjoy your card.


----------



## Ovrclck

Strong, here's my updated validation

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/24y85/









Thank you for your hard work.


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This is a nice present,even with my pair of ref 780 I wish i could have one just to play a bit.
> Xmas man.
> 
> Play safe.


Thanks Skyn3t. You will get one for sure. Merry Christmas.


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Yeah, guessing you're right! I just noticed fire strike and precision report my clock rates at different speeds. Which should I trust?


Trust the reading from Precision over what 3Dmark is telling you. I have never gotten accurate reading from that benchmark.


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Shoot, count me in on that pot. We should start a donation for skyn3t per mods permission


+1. I'm sure plenty of people would contribute.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Strong, here's my updated validation
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/24y85/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your hard work.


cool man I updated it. I have you as stock cooler, is that right?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Shoot, count me in on that pot. We should start a donation for skyn3t per mods permission


I just pm'd a moderator so i will let you guys know.


----------



## Brenton

Quick question, when you use the classy tool, do the settings remain after a reboot?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> cool man I updated it. I have you as stock cooler, is that right?


Custom loop with ek blocks. Thank you sir.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brenton*
> 
> Quick question, when you use the classy tool, do the settings remain after a reboot?


Yep, resets after a shutdown unless that has changed with the newer tool.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> +1. I'm sure plenty of people would contribute.


Count me in


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I just pm'd a moderator so i will let you guys know.


Count me in also strong..... Keep me updated.... Thanks... Sky is da man....


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Using Sky's latest BIOS, currently sitting stable at 1300MHz on 145% Power with 1180 mv


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Using Sky's latest BIOS, currently sitting stable at 1300MHz on 145% Power with 1180 mv


download the overvoltage tool on the first page, raise power to 200% and go nuts. haha


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> download the overvoltage tool on the first page, raise power to 200% and go nuts. haha


Im scared to take it it past 160% power, is it safe?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> download the overvoltage tool on the first page, raise power to 200% and go nuts. haha
> 
> 
> 
> Im scared to take it it past 160% power, is it safe?
Click to expand...

well raising the power slider only allows your card to use that much power, it wont actually make it run at that %. It's basically just giving you power headroom so you don't throttle. If you aren't hitting the limit right now then it wont even do anything. Once you start overvolting you might need to raise it a bit if you start to throttle.

Honestly I just raise it to the maximum and leave it there at all times so I always know I wont come close to throttling. Last night my card was hitting about 140% during benching, which is a lot of power considering the bios's maximum limit.


----------



## matthmaroo1984

Hi I have had nothing but trouble with my 780 ti classy

I tried the FTW2002 bio and skyn3ts new bios and after I go to restart I BSOD everytime

Also I might have just gotten a bumb card cause I cant OC even 25mhz on the stock bios or thew new bios.

I know the Bios is saving cause I can raise my power target to 200%

Any help would be appropriated.... im fairly new the upgrading Vbios ... So any help

Im mostly a gamer I was hoping to get to around 1250 - 1300, I have never used a custom bios before because my last gtx 680 clocked to 1250 on a stock bios

ty for any help

Merry Christmas


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthmaroo1984*
> 
> Hi I have had nothing but trouble with my 780 ti classy
> 
> I tried the FTW2002 bio and skyn3ts new bios and after I go to restart I BSOD everytime
> 
> Also I might have just gotten a bumb card cause I cant OC even 25mhz on the stock bios or thew new bios.
> 
> I know the Bios is saving cause I can raise my power target to 200%
> 
> Any help would be appropriated.... im fairly new the upgrading Vbios ... So any help
> 
> Im mostly a gamer I was hoping to get to around 1250 - 1300, I have never used a custom bios before because my last gtx 680 clocked to 1250 on a stock bios
> 
> ty for any help
> 
> Merry Christmas


after you flash the bios what are you using to adjust the voltages.

also if you are not planning on overvolting you can stick with the stock ln2 bios and raise voltage to the max with precision x and the card will almost definitely be able to game at 1250mhz.

This card works great with the stock bios if you don't go above 1.2v. The custom bios is needed to go above 1.2v, but if you don't want to do that flash back the stock ln2 bios.


----------



## Koniakki

Merry Christmas to everyone even if some are still in the 24th!


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Using Sky's latest BIOS, currently sitting stable at 1300MHz on 145% Power with 1180
> mv


WOW that is one beast of a card right there you sure your 100% stable at 1300MHz @ 1180v ? That voltage is pretty much at stock settings and your able to hit 1300MHz stable you didn't raise the voltage with the classified tool ? Congrats you have a true gem of a card there.


----------



## skyn3t

Merry Christmas for everyone . sky wish the best for all of you. Take care you guys.


----------



## matthmaroo1984

I can't get even 25mhz out of the stock bios or the new bios, I crash or get artifacts.... Does precision over volting even work on the stock bios or any bios

I'm starting to think I might just have a numb card cause I have never had such a hard time over locking any GPU OR CPU


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> nice, when you get a chance post your gpuz validation so I can add you to the list.
> *I remember someone asking this and I am not sure if someone made one or not. Does anyone know if there are 770 Classified bios's around. I can add them to the front page if anyone finds any. I think skyn3t made one but if not maybe we can ask.*
> yes it is. It seems to be working good so hopefully I can add it to the op soon, I will let skyn3t direct me on that. The ftw2002 bios has a 690w power limit so I think performance will be similar.
> 
> it's different but that bios is also working very well. you will not throttle at all so the bios works good.


I have two 770 classified's here, One with hynix memory, the other with samsung..
Both 4gb

GTX 770 Classified 4gb w/ Samsung Memory, STOCK ROM

gk104SAMSUNG.zip 123k .zip file


GTX 770 Classified 4gb w/ Hynix Memory, STOCK ROM

gk104HYNIX.zip 122k .zip file


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthmaroo1984*
> 
> I can't get even 25mhz out of the stock bios or the new bios, I crash or get artifacts.... Does precision over volting even work on the stock bios or any bios
> 
> I'm starting to think I might just have a numb card cause I have never had such a hard time over locking any GPU OR CPU


precision overvolting works perfectly fine on the stock bios. You must be doing something wrong. Once you flash to the skyn3t bios then use the software tool for overvolting or the evbot. Don't use precicion x voltage control once on the custom bios's. At least that is what i do and it works perfect. Also I tested a lot on the stock bios and used precision x to get 1.2v and everything worked fine.

What clock and memory speeds are you trying to bench at .


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Merry Christmas for everyone . sky wish the best for all of you. Take care you guys.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> nice, when you get a chance post your gpuz validation so I can add you to the list.
> *I remember someone asking this and I am not sure if someone made one or not. Does anyone know if there are 770 Classified bios's around. I can add them to the front page if anyone finds any. I think skyn3t made one but if not maybe we can ask.*
> yes it is. It seems to be working good so hopefully I can add it to the op soon, I will let skyn3t direct me on that. The ftw2002 bios has a 690w power limit so I think performance will be similar.
> 
> it's different but that bios is also working very well. you will not throttle at all so the bios works good.
> 
> 
> 
> I have two 770 classified's here, One with hynix memory, the other with samsung..
> Both 4gb
> 
> GTX 770 Classified 4gb w/ Samsung Memory, STOCK ROM
> 
> gk104SAMSUNG.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> 
> GTX 770 Classified 4gb w/ Hynix Memory, STOCK ROM
> 
> gk104HYNIX.zip 122k .zip file
Click to expand...

I wonder if an unlocked 680 classy bios would work for your cards.

Hey sky, did you ever create a 770 classified custom bios. I remember talking about it in this thread but I can't remember what came of it.


----------



## matthmaroo1984

I'm at 1200 core stock mem, and I get artifacts on valley and fire strike crashes


----------



## skyn3t

For most of the 770 but never for the classy. Never had any Input on that as much I asked.. But 770 will have a new bios coming up.


----------



## Unlucky_7

Does anyone know the origin of the classified overvolt tool?

Really keen to add profile and startup support either by getting hold of the source or by writing one from scratch once I know the methods used to modify the cards voltage


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Apparently I have a GEM of a card at 1300MHz at 165% power on 1180 mv...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Apparently I have a GEM of a card at 1300MHz at 165% power on 1180 mv...


looks like you are enjoying it







, for 1300Mhz at that voltage you do have a GEM there.


----------



## jameyscott

Nah, it's horrible. Send it to me.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Im new to the overvolting scene, we never ventured in that route before so sorry for the noob questions.

If im running at 165% power at 1180MV and getting those results, what is a safe bet that I can push it further too?


----------



## jameyscott

I'd expect that card will either scale really really well with voltage or more voltage might not help that much. I'd throw 1.21 up and see what you can get with it.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'd expect that card will either scale really really well with voltage or more voltage might not help that much. I'd throw 1.21 up and see what you can get with it.


Will do, this thing is a beast!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> nice, when you get a chance post your gpuz validation so I can add you to the list.
> *I remember someone asking this and I am not sure if someone made one or not. Does anyone know if there are 770 Classified bios's around. I can add them to the front page if anyone finds any. I think skyn3t made one but if not maybe we can ask.*
> yes it is. It seems to be working good so hopefully I can add it to the op soon, I will let skyn3t direct me on that. The ftw2002 bios has a 690w power limit so I think performance will be similar.
> 
> it's different but that bios is also working very well. you will not throttle at all so the bios works good.
> 
> 
> 
> I have two 770 classified's here, One with hynix memory, the other with samsung..
> Both 4gb
> 
> GTX 770 Classified 4gb w/ Samsung Memory, STOCK ROM
> 
> gk104SAMSUNG.zip 123k .zip file
> 
> 
> GTX 770 Classified 4gb w/ Hynix Memory, STOCK ROM
> 
> gk104HYNIX.zip 122k .zip file
Click to expand...

i'm sure sky will come up with something. when i first got my 780 classy there were no custom bios's yet so I flashed a custom reference 780 bios and it worked fine. if there are any 770 custom bios's out there I would give them a try. it couldn't hurt to try. you just need a bios with a higher power limit.


----------



## Overfiend1981

Hi Guys,

Can someone advise me on the difference between various revisions of the sk3net bioses please?

I flashed my 780 classy with the rev 2 (LN2 one) and it works fine (getting 1310 / 7100 on 1.190v fully stable) and was thinking about flashing the rev3 one, but it threw me that the ID's are completely different (starting with 80.80 not 80.10 like in rev1&2).

Is rev3 it for specific version/stepping of the card or is it doesn't matter altogether?

Also is there a version of the bios that has idle power states incorporated into it? After flashing the rev2 one (LN2 version) It seems that the core clock is locked at whatever I set up it to, regardless whether the card is actually loaded or not. Seems like an awful waste of power.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Kind regards


----------



## evoX2008

have a question also, anyone got the voltage tuner to work on windows 8.1 with precision x? For some reason, no matter where I adjust the voltage settings, The reading still stays at 1.212... Or is that the max voltage for skynet's 780 ti classified bios v1? which doesn't make sense since I can already reach that with regular bios. I Thought It can go up to 1.3v.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overfiend1981*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone advise me on the difference between various revisions of the sk3net bioses please?
> 
> I flashed my 780 classy with the rev 2 (LN2 one) and it works fine (getting 1310 / 7100 on 1.190v fully stable) and was thinking about flashing the rev3 one, but it threw me that the ID's are completely different (starting with 80.80 not 80.10 like in rev1&2).
> 
> Is rev3 it for specific version/stepping of the card or is it doesn't matter altogether?
> 
> Also is there a version of the bios that has idle power states incorporated into it? After flashing the rev2 one (LN2 version) It seems that the core clock is locked at whatever I set up it to, regardless whether the card is actually loaded or not. Seems like an awful waste of power.
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Kind regards


Flash rev3 and you'll be fine. Includes low voltage at idle states and higher power target. Don't worry about mismatched ids just type through it.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoX2008*
> 
> have a question also, anyone got the voltage tuner to work on windows 8.1 with precision x? For some reason, no matter where I adjust the voltage settings, The reading still stays at 1.212... Or is that the max voltage for skynet's 780 ti classified bios v1? which doesn't make sense since I can already reach that with regular bios. I Thought It can go up to 1.3v.


you can go up to 1.5v with the voltage tool. once you flash skyn3t's bios you should basically ignore precision x for any voltage control or readings. dont touch the precision voltage section once the custom bios is flashed. I would even uncheck overvoltage in precision x if you checked it, or even re-install it without ever touching the voltage section. i know that's probably unnecessary but i don't want to take the chance of any conflicts. precision x doesnt read the voltage properly once a custom bios is flashed and the voltage tool is used.

lilchronic said aida64 is reading the core voltage properly so right now that is the only software to do so.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> Does anyone know the origin of the classified overvolt tool?
> 
> Really keen to add profile and startup support either by getting hold of the source or by writing one from scratch once I know the methods used to modify the cards voltage


Bump


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> you can go up to 1.5v with the voltage tool. once you flash skyn3t's bios you should basically ignore precision x for any voltage control or readings. dont touch the precision voltage section once the custom bios is flashed. I would even uncheck overvoltage in precision x if you checked it, or even re-install it without ever touching the voltage section. i know that's probably unnecessary but i don't want to take the chance of any conflicts. precision x doesnt read the voltage properly once a custom bios is flashed and the voltage tool is used.
> 
> lilchronic said aida64 is reading the core voltage properly so right now that is the only software to do so.


HWINFO64 can read the VRM temps and the GPU VRM above 1.212v
http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


...... anyone here using skynets TI classy- AB vbios and Afterburner to overclock there TI classified ????


----------



## lightsout

Sorry don't remember if I asked this here. Has anyone done "the mod" on one of these? Prefereably the 780. I am just wondering if an asatek block will fit with no shim. WHile leaving the plate on. I know the square H80 block is a bit big.


----------



## Bajawah

To be clear:

Once I flash my 780Ti Classified with the Skynet bios, the ONLY way I should ever touch voltage is via the Classified Voltage Tool.

Correct?


----------



## Menthol

I have not tried reading with AIDA^$ or HW info, as it is usually a rule not to have multiple monitoring programs running at the same time, can get erroneous readings, but it is good to know that they read them


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sorry don't remember if I asked this here. Has anyone done "the mod" on one of these? Prefereably the 780. I am just wondering if an asatek block will fit with no shim. WHile leaving the plate on. I know the square H80 block is a bit big.


I 2nd this. Has anyone done 'the Mod' on one of these yet? I've got a spare one on the side that I don't want to wait for a block for. I have some copper shims I could use. I would think the heat plate with a fan would be enough cooling for the VRM/memory.


----------



## jameyscott

There are a few that have done it. They should be on the OP as their cooling solution


----------



## matthmaroo1984

Ok im slowly fixing my Oc issues,,, Only one remains after I restart my PC with the classy voltage tuner and the skyn3t bios I BSOD.

what am I doing wrong


----------



## lightsout

Meant to post this here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So for fun on air I maxed out the classy tool. Set the core at 1300 and memory at +400. Fan 100% and ran valley. Was artifacting like crazy towards the end. Hit 90c. Not sure how much water is going to help this thing. Card kind of feels like a dud. Need to think of some reason to rma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk


----------



## Menthol

Skyn3t,
If you had to guess, how many watts of power is the card pulling on your bios at 172% power out of the 200% ?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> To be clear:
> 
> Once I flash my 780Ti Classified with the Skynet bios, the ONLY way I should ever touch voltage is via the Classified Voltage Tool.
> 
> Correct?


With the latest Sky bios. Precision X is finally showing the correct voltage in the slider. I'm just using that for now until I need more than 1.212 .


----------



## Bajawah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> With the latest Sky bios. Precision X is finally showing the correct voltage in the slider. I'm just using that for now until I need more than 1.212 .


I just flashed the Sky Bios.

Seems like everything worked, except for the voltage.

Stock MHZ is 1085. No boost.

The power target is now from 100->200. Not sure if I should just set it to 200 or not? Or raise it as it need it?

*Voltage is stuck at 1.075 though. The classy tool does not do anything to it.

Ideas?*

I reinstalled the PX tool to be sure that it's stock settings. Avoiding the voltage on PX as people have said in this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Skyn3t,
> If you had to guess, how many watts of power is the card pulling on your bios at 172% power out of the 200% ?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1810023/width/500/height/1000


If the GPU is really draw that much power it is 648w


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> I just flashed the Sky Bios.
> 
> Seems like everything worked, except for the voltage.
> 
> Stock MHZ is 1085. No boost.
> 
> The power target is now from 100->200. Not sure if I should just set it to 200 or not? Or raise it as it need it?
> 
> *Voltage is stuck at 1.075 though. The classy tool does not do anything to it.
> 
> Ideas?*
> 
> I reinstalled the PX tool to be sure that it's stock settings. Avoiding the voltage on PX as people have said in this thread.
> 
> Thanks!


In PX, go to the voltage tool. Is the max 1.212?


----------



## Bajawah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> In PX, go to the voltage tool. Is the max 1.212?


Oh look at that. lol goes up to 1.212.

Thanks!

Two more questions.









1 - Is there any harm is leaving power target at 200%? On my 680 I just maxed it out and then played with voltage/clocks, is this the same deal?

2 - What is the steps to increase volts past 1.212 in the future?

Thanks for the help mate!


----------



## Menthol

Sky, you da man brother


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> Oh look at that. lol goes up to 1.212.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Two more questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - Is there any harm is leaving power target at 200%? On my 680 I just maxed it out and then played with voltage/clocks, is this the same deal?
> 
> 2 - What is the steps to increase volts past 1.212 in the future?
> 
> Thanks for the help mate!


1.no harm, card will use as much, really depends on your overclock.
2. You need to use the over voltage tool in On to get passed 1.212. Just remember, you need to shut down not restart your pc if using the tool as the voltage will stick.


----------



## lilchronic

just got done running some benches




valley is not liking anything over 1.4v for some reason bsod 0x116 every time i go over 1.4v


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Meant to post this here.


What volts? At 90c with air I wouldn't go any higher.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Sky, you da man brother


What volts and cooling are you running?


----------



## Bajawah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> 1.no harm, card will use as much, really depends on your overclock.
> 2. You need to use the over voltage tool in On to get passed 1.212. Just remember, you need to shut down not restart your pc if using the tool as the voltage will stick.


Is there some secret to get the Classy Voltage Software Tool to work?

I uncheck auto and move the slider, but there isn't a change to my voltage after I hit apply.

When you say shutdown, not restart. Do you mean that only a shutdown will save the voltage setting?

Or that I have to re-do it each time I power cycle my PC?

Thanks!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> Is there some secret to get the Classy Voltage Software Tool to work?
> 
> I uncheck auto and move the slider, but there isn't a change to my voltage after I hit apply.
> 
> When you say shutdown, not restart. Do you mean that only a shutdown will save the voltage setting?
> 
> Or that I have to re-do it each time I power cycle my PC?
> 
> Thanks!


You have to reset the volts when you fully power down. If you click apply, your voltage has changed unless you have confirmed this with a volt meter.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> Is there some secret to get the Classy Voltage Software Tool to work?
> 
> I uncheck auto and move the slider, but there isn't a change to my voltage after I hit apply.
> 
> When you say shutdown, not restart. Do you mean that only a shutdown will save the voltage setting?
> 
> Or that I have to re-do it each time I power cycle my PC?
> 
> Thanks!


How are you measuring your voltage? Precision X won't show the correct voltage past 1.212
Shutting down will reset your voltage back to stock if you're using the tool.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You have to reset the volts when you fully power down. If you click apply, your voltage has changed unless you have confirmed this with a volt meter.


^ What he said


----------



## bittbull187

quick question, any idea why when i flash back to stock ln2 bios i get black screen no signal?







thanks in advance also think im getting to the ceiling of my cards seeing some artifacts but this is at 1306mhz @ 1.26v
http://s3.photobucket.com/user/KingBaboon/media/00019.png.html

my luck i might have bunk cards.\

also here is my val link may i be added?
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5uvu8/
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3m8ua/
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/eb638/


----------



## Overfiend1981

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the previous tip - flashed v3 sk3net bios - card does 1311 / 7400 on air with 1.212 (+62) on afterburner slider now. And power states are back!









Seems fully stable as I have been looping 3dmark firestrike extreme for an hour with no glitches.

However one thing seems odd - even though the clocks seem to stick throughout benching, the card NEVER went above 68 degrees celsius - even after one hour loop it stays under 70 the whole time!! That's with auto fan curve in afterburner (which meant fan was never spinning above 70%)

That's kind of low for this sort of overclock I think, and makes me wonder if the card is not throttling somehow to be honest.

On 3dmark firestrike extreme (newest one) I'm getting 5559 score (paired up with 3770k 4.8ghz). Does it sound legit for those clocks?

Just wonder if the card is somehow throttling itself or not, both gpu-z and afterburner monitoring charts show constant clocks of 1311/7400 throughout the whole thing.

Any thoughts anyone?

Kind regards


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> What volts and cooling are you running?


Chilled Water, 1.4 volts


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overfiend1981*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for the previous tip - flashed v3 sk3net bios - card does 1311 / 7400 on air with 1.212 (+62) on afterburner slider now. And power states are back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems fully stable as I have been looping 3dmark firestrike extreme for an hour with no glitches.
> 
> However one thing seems odd - even though the clocks seem to stick throughout benching, the card NEVER went above 68 degrees celsius - even after one hour loop it stays under 70 the whole time!! That's with auto fan curve in afterburner (which meant fan was never spinning above 70%)
> 
> That's kind of low for this sort of overclock I think, and makes me wonder if the card is not throttling somehow to be honest.
> 
> On 3dmark firestrike extreme (newest one) I'm getting 5559 score (paired up with 3770k 4.8ghz). Does it sound legit for those clocks?
> 
> Just wonder if the card is somehow throttling itself or not, both gpu-z and afterburner monitoring charts show constant clocks of 1311/7400 throughout the whole thing.
> 
> Any thoughts anyone?
> 
> Kind regards


Sounds like you got a peach of a card. I've seen others get clocks like that with 1.212v but usually they are cards that heat up quickly. Not sure but it seems like the high-ASIC cards clock high but also run hot. Your one clocks high with great temps! My card reaches about the same temperature (tiny bit less maybe) but only clocks to around 1293/7000. The cooling system on the card is excellent.

You could always try something like Heaven in windowed mode and watch your usage graphs etc to see if you're throttling.

I've not tried looping Fire Strike, but I don't find it the best test for stability if I'm honest. I can run much higher clocks in FS than I can in something like Tomb Raider or BF4. In fact my core OC gives mild artifacts on the TR benchmark with anything about 1230MHz...grrrr.

One last thing, are your clocks measuring the same in Precision as they are in Fire Strike? Mine are all over the place. At stock clocks (Skyn3t v3 bios) Precision and GPU-Z say I'm at 1110MHz, but Fire Strike says 1230MHz. Similarly, the memory is reported as 1500 in Precision and GPU-Z but 1625 in Fire Strike. When I OC they still don't match - 1280MHz on Precision becomes 1293MHz on Fire Strike, whereas 1228MHz (my default safe OC for 24/7) is 1235MHz. Odd. I'm wondering if this is something to do with the magic number 13, but can't work it out.

Merry Christmas everybody, hope Santa brought you all some shiny new toys!


----------



## rquinn19

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ncz62/

I'm not much a tweaker and it almost feels like I'm doing this card a diservice with me owning it. I want to game, not tweak it. That OC is just setting some numbers I've seen and it's been rock solid on everything I've thrown at it. I should probably up the OC or drop the volts.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ncz62/
> 
> I'm not much a tweaker and it almost feels like I'm doing this card a diservice with me owning it. I want to game, not tweak it. That OC is just setting some numbers I've seen and it's been rock solid on everything I've thrown at it. I should probably up the OC or drop the volts.


Nice OC! And that's running stable in all your games? That's the kind of OC I can only dream of lol. What voltage are you running at the moment?


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Nice OC! And that's running stable in all your games? That's the kind of OC I can only dream of lol. What voltage are you running at the moment?


Completely stable. Wish my cpu was as nice to me.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Completely stable. Wish my cpu was as nice to me.


Wowser. I need 1.212 to get 1228 / 1700 stable in everything. You're at practically the same voltage but with much better clocks. I haven't tried the middle and bottom sliders on the Classified controller (they're for memory and PCI-E voltage, right?) so I might do that next time I push for a decent OC. I'm also having CPU issues - my OC on that matches yours (4.4GHz) but I only have a 4670K and need 1.280v to keep that stable. The performance really doesn't do the Classifieds justice.

Hoping to get a 4770K next month, and when I do I'll be putting my Classifieds through their paces properly. I had a quick go with the Classified controller and got to around 1320 / 1750 but needed 1.28v for that! Sorry for yet another question, but what's the ASIC rating on your card? Thinking about switching mine over, as right now my top card has a rating of 70% whereas the bottom one is 75%.


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Wowser. I need 1.212 to get 1228 / 1700 stable in everything. You're at practically the same voltage but with much better clocks. I haven't tried the middle and bottom sliders on the Classified controller (they're for memory and PCI-E voltage, right?) so I might do that next time I push for a decent OC. I'm also having CPU issues - my OC on that matches yours (4.4GHz) but I only have a 4670K and need 1.280v to keep that stable. The performance really doesn't do the Classifieds justice.
> 
> Hoping to get a 4770K next month, and when I do I'll be putting my Classifieds through their paces properly. I had a quick go with the Classified controller and got to around 1320 / 1750 but needed 1.28v for that! Sorry for yet another question, but what's the ASIC rating on your card? Thinking about switching mine over, as right now my top card has a rating of 70% whereas the bottom one is 75%.


ASIC is 74.1. My 4770K needs 1.31 to be stable at 4.4. Haven't really tinkered too much with that either as it's exhausting. Like I said I think I got a great card. All my others in the past I've always felt like I was on the low side of things like my 4770. I want another though. I had a 1200p monitor and wanted to max everything. No problem really. Now I'm addicted to my insane refresh rate of my new smaller 1080p monitor and feel like I need more already.


----------



## rquinn19

Here's my Firestrike Extreme results with my current settings. I think I need better ram but for gaming I feel like I'm ok. Hope they seem in line for my overclocks or I'll need to do some more stress testing.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i'm sure sky will come up with something. when i first got my 780 classy there were no custom bios's yet so I flashed a custom reference 780 bios and it worked fine. if there are any 770 custom bios's out there I would give them a try. it couldn't hurt to try. you just need a bios with a higher power limit.


Cant wait


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Meant to post this here.
> 
> 
> 
> What volts? At 90c with air I wouldn't go any higher.
Click to expand...

That was with max volts in the classy tool (1.35v) I won't run that again was just curious what it would do.


----------



## GhostDog99

my classys are here 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/eaqgw/

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/AACE3BE4-5E9A-4F07-962C-D748B053227D.jpg.html

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/8A22A5DB-8C14-49F7-81A6-473584120CEC.jpg.html

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/BF5348A6-AF8F-4C71-8CE4-194A7C74D97B.jpg.html


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> That was with max volts in the classy tool (1.35v) I won't run that again was just curious what it would do.


water time









Are you adding an h80 to the gpu?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> That was with max volts in the classy tool (1.35v) I won't run that again was just curious what it would do.
> 
> 
> 
> water time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you adding an h80 to the gpu?
Click to expand...

I keep going back and forth. Honestly I don't think its going to help much. I just crashed running 3dmark1 at 1254. Temps were not an issue I was at like 71c. Not sure how water is going to help this crappy core. That was with 1.275v


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I keep going back and forth. Honestly I don't think its going to help much. I just crashed running 3dmark1 at 1254. Temps were not an issue I was at like 71c. Not sure how water is going to help this crappy core. That was with 1.275v


just curious, is your memory overclocked as well?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I keep going back and forth. Honestly I don't think its going to help much. I just crashed running 3dmark1 at 1254. Temps were not an issue I was at like 71c. Not sure how water is going to help this crappy core. That was with 1.275v
> 
> 
> 
> just curious, is your memory overclocked as well?
Click to expand...

It was at +400. I'll do a run with no memory OC.


----------



## lightsout

Ok so I got through a run at 1254. with no memory oc. Bumped it to 1280 and it rebooted my rig in the middle of the run. Thats at 1.3v. Score was crap to under 15k in 3dmark11. Stock cpu right now though


----------



## Ovrclck

Silicon lottery.. Still a beast nonetheless.


----------



## matthmaroo1984

Is the max the px tool will show is 1.175 , I max out voltage on the stock bios and I never see it go above 1.175 even with kboost


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthmaroo1984*
> 
> Is the max the px tool will show is 1.175 , I max out voltage on the stock bios and I never see it go above 1.175 even with kboost


Yep, you will need to use the over volt tool to get to 1.212.


----------



## lightsout

Yes for sure. My friend told me even with temps in the high 60's low 70's on his he got better clocks with the same voltage when he went to water. I think I'll still give it a shot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Silicon lottery.. Still a beast nonetheless.


----------



## matthmaroo1984

When I use the classy overvolt tool On the skyn3t bios I bsod after I restart, how do I fix that


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthmaroo1984*
> 
> When I use the classy overvolt tool On the skyn3t bios I bsod after I restart, how do I fix that


shutdown your pc, the tool will reset.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ok so I got through a run at 1254. with no memory oc. Bumped it to 1280 and it rebooted my rig in the middle of the run. Thats at 1.3v. Score was crap to under 15k in 3dmark11. Stock cpu right now though


What you are describing sounds like a PSU problem
Not a crappy card if the clock is to high It would crash
At the start and to the desktop but your getting full reboots
In the mid of a run sound like your not giving the card the
Power it needs


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> What you are describing sounds like a PSU problem
> Not a crappy card if the clock is to high It would crash
> At the start and to the desktop but your getting full reboots
> In the mid of a run sound like your not giving the card the
> Power it needs


Normally I'd agree with the PSU but I've experienced the same thing when pushing too far.

The 780 Ti crashes hard compared to the 780. It seems the power balancing features works well until you really do push it too far.

I've done 1.35v @ 1280 mhz on my Ti Classy and the PSU was fine. Try running over 1228 mhz with stock volts and will crash and reset.


----------



## lightsout

You know that's interesting. I notice my GPU power cables. Which are extensions. Are 6 pin on the side that connects to the PSU cable. But 8 pin on the side that goes to the GPU. I thought that was weird when I hooked them up. Previous GPU was six pin so never considered it.

When I get home tonight I will take off the extensions and go straight to the GPU. Just to be clear I'm talking about a 780 here. Non ti.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ok so I got through a run at 1254. with no memory oc. Bumped it to 1280 and it rebooted my rig in the middle of the run. Thats at 1.3v. Score was crap to under 15k in 3dmark11. Stock cpu right now though
> 
> 
> 
> What you are describing sounds like a PSU problem
> Not a crappy card if the clock is to high It would crash
> At the start and to the desktop but your getting full reboots
> In the mid of a run sound like your not giving the card the
> Power it needs
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> What you are describing sounds like a PSU problem
> Not a crappy card if the clock is to high It would crash
> At the start and to the desktop but your getting full reboots
> In the mid of a run sound like your not giving the card the
> Power it needs
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I'd agree with the PSU but I've experienced the same thing when pushing too far.
> 
> The 780 Ti crashes hard compared to the 780. It seems the power balancing features works well until you really do push it too far.
> 
> I've done 1.35v @ 1280 mhz on my Ti Classy and the PSU was fine. Try running over 1228 mhz with stock volts and will crash and reset.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You know that's interesting. I notice my GPU power cables. Which are extensions. Are 6 pin on the side that connects to the PSU cable. But 8 pin on the side that goes to the GPU. I thought that was weird when I hooked them up. Previous GPU was six pin so never considered it.
> 
> When I get home tonight I will take off the extensions and go straight to the GPU. Just to be clear I'm talking about a 780 here. Non ti.


I hope that's the case! Good luck!


----------



## lightsout

Thanks man. That would be cool for sure. Worth a shot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You know that's interesting. I notice my GPU power cables. Which are extensions. Are 6 pin on the side that connects to the PSU cable. But 8 pin on the side that goes to the GPU. I thought that was weird when I hooked them up. Previous GPU was six pin so never considered it.
> 
> When I get home tonight I will take off the extensions and go straight to the GPU. Just to be clear I'm talking about a 780 here. Non ti.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that's the case! Good luck!
Click to expand...


----------



## jameyscott

Yeah... you're severely limited with those cable extensions. You're lucky you didn't fry anything. Those cables are only capable of pushing half the wattage of a normal 8 pin.


----------



## fleetfeather

Speaking of cables, kinda wishing I went with a air 540 now... I have no idea how I'm going to fit 2 pcie power cables behind my mobo next week :/


----------



## lightsout

You think so. Why would they even sell them like that. I hope your right though could mean good things for me now. We'll see I'll report back in a few hours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yeah... you're severely limited with those cable extensions. You're lucky you didn't fry anything. Those cables are only capable of pushing half the wattage of a normal 8 pin.


----------



## SeeThruHead

8 pin power cable only has 3 12v lines. 3 ground and 2 sense. 6 pin power cables only have 2 12v lines but are usually wired with 3 so that they can be used as 6+2. So I don know why your power extensions wouldn't be working.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You think so. Why would they even sell them like that. I hope your right though could mean good things for me now. We'll see I'll report back in a few hours.


Hope it works outs for you mate


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Speaking of cables, kinda wishing I went with a air 540 now... I have no idea how I'm going to fit 2 pcie power cables behind my mobo next week :/


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*


Hnnnnng









I need to find moar cash to start my WC'ing fund haha. I wonder what else I have around this house to sell...


----------



## fleetfeather

Oh btw, I'm keen to hear opinions on replacing TIM on my incoming Ti Classy.

I have some spare MX4 and CLP lying around


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Oh btw, I'm keen to hear opinions on replacing TIM on my incoming Ti Classy.
> 
> I have some spare MX4 and CLP lying around


I've seen a number of people change the tim on a evga card to no results.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Hnnnnng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find moar cash to start my WC'ing fund haha. I wonder what else I have around this house to sell...


I'm selling a bunch of stuff I no longer use to fund the 3930k, new ram, and evga x79 dark addition to my build. Then maybe another classy might come my way?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm selling a bunch of stuff I no longer use to fund the 3930k, new ram, and evga x79 dark addition to my build. Then maybe another classy might come my way?


There's enthusiasts, and then there's enthusiasts







3 Classies deep sounds amazing haha, although I reckon holding off for a set of 880 Classies might might be a solid option too


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I've seen a number of people change the tim on a evga card to no results.


I agree. I changed the TIM on mine when I was checking what ram I had. I saw maybe a 1-2C drop.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I've seen a number of people change the tim on a evga card to no results.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I agree. I changed the TIM on mine when I was checking what ram I had. I saw maybe a 1-2C drop.


Righto, cheers fellas


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> 8 pin power cable only has 3 12v lines. 3 ground and 2 sense. 6 pin power cables only have 2 12v lines but are usually wired with 3 so that they can be used as 6+2. So I don know why your power extensions wouldn't be working.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You think so. Why would they even sell them like that. I hope your right though could mean good things for me now. We'll see I'll report back in a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it works outs for you mate
Click to expand...

Didn't seem to help getting rid of the extensions. Still reboots when I try to pull off a run at 1280.


----------



## askala2

skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-AB-PX.zip 271k .zip file

what is it mean ab or px?

if i want to monster overclock...

What choice is my best choice for monster overclocking...

i want to get 1400mhz core~


----------



## Bajawah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*
> 
> skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-AB-PX.zip 271k .zip file
> 
> what is it mean ab or px?
> 
> if i want to monster overclock...
> 
> What choice is my best choice for monster overclocking...
> 
> i want to get 1400mhz core~


What program you use. MSI or EVGA.


----------



## askala2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> What program you use. MSI or EVGA.


evga is px?
msi is ab?

oh thankyou very much^


----------



## Bajawah

Did some playing to see how it clocked on air.

No bad. It has more room in it.

I also really ham-handed the mem and PCIe volts. More tuning with less volts could be done.

Core = 1280
Mem = 3825

Core = 1.25v
Mem = 1.75v
PCIe = 1.114v

Max Fan = 79%
Max Temp = 80 degrees


----------



## askala2

reference 780ti overclocking

1316/2005

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1380402

over gs score 14000!!!

i arleady buy two classy

expect my two classies lol.


----------



## Bajawah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*
> 
> reference 780ti overclocking
> 
> 1316/2005
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1380402
> 
> over gs score 14000!!!
> 
> i arleady buy two classy
> 
> expect my two classies lol.


Nice! Air?


----------



## lilchronic

im trying to brake 16k graphics score


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im trying to brake 16k graphics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice score and very nice temps 6*C ...but you barely broke 15.5k for 16k you'll need approximately +100mhz on the core...not to say impossible, but alomost







What's you Vmem speeds running at ?


----------



## askala2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> Nice! Air?


sure lol


----------



## askala2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im trying to brake 16k graphics score


k90

classy is good
how volt? 1.5v?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*
> 
> k90
> 
> classy is good
> how volt? 1.5v?


1.425v
im having shutdowns and bsod 0x116 with anything past 1.4v. was lucky to get that run finished








Quote:


> Nice score and very nice temps 6*C ...but you barely broke 15.5k for 16k you'll need approximately +100mhz on the core...not to say impossible, but alomost wink.gif What's you Vmem speeds running at ?


1476Mhz core / 2001Mhz mem

.... messed up the gpu-z didnt have my clock's in the screenie


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 1.425v
> im having shutdowns and bsod 0x116 with anything past 1.4v. was lucky to get that run finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1476Mhz core / 2001Mhz mem
> 
> .... messed up the gpu-z didnt have my clock's in the screenie


Nice clocks mate I'm still looking for my max oc
But got 1424/2000 1.4v and it looks like it has more in it


----------



## askala2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 1.425v
> im having shutdowns and bsod 0x116 with anything past 1.4v. was lucky to get that run finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1476Mhz core / 2001Mhz mem
> 
> .... messed up the gpu-z didnt have my clock's in the screenie


liquid.?

good core


----------



## Banedox

hmm so how are people getting higher than 1.212 volts? I feel like my voltage control isnt working even tho i tells me its set to that... I also cant get past +100 core on just about any voltage setting. like i could get + 100 on stock skynet volts which is 1.060 but crashes drivers after that even if i up to 1.212...


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> hmm so how are people getting higher than 1.212 volts? I feel like my voltage control isnt working even tho i tells me its set to that... I also cant get past +100 core on just about any voltage setting. like i could get + 100 on stock skynet volts which is 1.060 but crashes drivers after that even if i up to 1.212...


If you have a 780 TI classified you need sky's vBios + software tool 2.0 or EVBot for up to 1.5v

If you have a 780 classified you need sky's vBios + software tool for 1.35v or EVBot for 1.5v

PX can't reed the volts so even if you put 1.4v PX will still only show 1.21
But know you are getting the 1.4v


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> If you have a 780 TI classified you need sky's vBios + software tool 2.0 or EVBot for up to 1.5v
> 
> If you have a 780 classified you need sky's vBios + software tool for 1.35v or EVBot for 1.5v
> 
> PX can't reed the volts so even if you put 1.4v PX will still only show 1.21
> But know you are getting the 1.4v


Gotta love how certain computer products are marketed now a days as enthusiast and able to overclock... but to do anything you need to dig online and go to a secondary modding community to get anything done....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm not just saying this, I would throw some money in to get you one. You do a lot of work for people and deserve something in return.


^^ This. a good bios is worth it!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Gotta love how certain computer products are marketed now a days as enthusiast and able to overclock... but to do anything you need to dig online and go to a secondary modding community to get anything done....


Wait, so the whole time you've been trying to push 150+ on the core you've been on the stock bios?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Wait, so the whole time you've been trying to push 150+ on the core you've been on the stock bios?


n

No been trying to push +125 on just about every bios, Ive tried Sky, 2003 FTW, stock and LN2

And one it crashes, I revert back to stock settings and it just crashes over and over most of the time i cant even get 3dMark to get going

I think im gonna steal my mothers computer for a few, she has a AMD 8350 FX and my old Evga 275, will a stock 8350 hinder my classy?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> n
> 
> No been trying to push +125 on just about every bios, Ive tried Sky, 2003 FTW, stock and LN2
> 
> And one it crashes, I revert back to stock settings and it just crashes over and over most of the time i cant even get 3dMark to get going


Oh, right. Unlucky card lol


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Oh, right. Unlucky card lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> n
> 
> No been trying to push +125 on just about every bios, Ive tried Sky, 2003 FTW, stock and LN2


Yeah I think so.... and considering the price tag on these cards its not right....


----------



## Jpmboy

I know this has been posted already... now that my BAC is below the legal limit:

Here's another set of measured vddc:

Set with "the Tool" 2.0, measured with DMM off the probe-it connector. The DMM I'm using is zero-point calibrated, so absolute values are good, relative values are accurate. Test load with 3DMK (Firestrike) clocks up to 1380/1950, power limits at max: FTW_2002 bios, and skyn3t's newest release, did not measure with the OEM bios. (Hey Sky - for some reason the new bios sets my second card @ 900mV resting state, vs 875mV. whereas the OEM or ftw bios have both cards @ 875mV ??)

Set : Actual @ Load

1.3750 :1.418
1.3875 : 1.431
1.4000 : 1.441
1.44375 : 1.484
1.4500 :1.494

So, the Ti Classy seems to have LLC disabled? Really?? (need to check this with the OEM bios'.)

Anyway, the 780TiC is a great card. but watch the temperatures on the three eR33 thingies... the one closest to the PCIE power connectors will get stupid hot.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know this has been popsted already... here's another set of measured vddc:
> 
> Set with "the Tool" 2.0, measured with DMM off the probe-it connector. The DMM I'm using is zero-point calibrated, so absolute values are good, relative values are accurate. Test load with 3DMK (Firestrike) clocks up to 1380/1950, power limits at max: FTW_2002 bios, and skyn3t's newest release, did not measure with the OEM bios. (Hey Sky - for some reason the new bios sets my second card @ 900mV resting state, vs 875mV. whereas the OEM or ftw bios have both cards @ 875mV ??)
> 
> Set : Actual @ Load
> 
> 1.3750 :1.418
> 1.3875 : 1.431
> 1.4000 : 1.441
> 1.44375 : 1.484
> 1.4500 :1.494
> 
> So, the Ti Classy seems to have LLC disabled? Really?? (need to check this with the OEM bios'.)
> 
> Anyway, the 780TiC is a great card. but watch the temperatures on the three eR33 thingies... the one closest to the PCIE power connectors will get stupid hot.


Along your overvolting travels, you should jot down all the 'set:actual' values you come across and chuck them into a spreadsheet. That info could be pretty useful to a whole heap of peeps


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Along your overvolting travels, you should jot down all the 'set:actual' values you come across and chuck them into a spreadsheet. That info could be pretty useful to a whole heap of peeps


yup. already done.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Along your overvolting travels, you should jot down all the 'set:actual' values you come across and chuck them into a spreadsheet. That info could be pretty useful to a whole heap of peeps


definitely, tis why when i do anything I pull out a notebook and write down my settings for everything, i also note whether it passed the stability check, which for me is Firestrik 3DMark


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yup. already done.










nice!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> definitely, tis why when i do anything I pull out a notebook and write down my settings for everything, i also note whether it passed the stability check, which for me is Firestrik 3DMark


Yep, I do similar things for CPU overclocking too. Recording multipliers, frequencies, voltage set, voltage at the sensor, temps, loops stable etc etc.

I probably write down more notes during OCing than I do for my uni subjects


----------



## Shadowtree

I feel dumb, I flashed skyn3t's ti bios on my Classy 780 ti just a bit ago over the LN2 bios. Opened Precision X and it looked like everything worked, so i raised the GPU and mem by only 115 each and tried opening 3dmark and the screen went blank. So i shutdown, booted back up and tried to reinstall the drivers and in the process my pc crashes and shuts off. So i ended up flashing the stock LN2 bios back on to it cause i dont want to break anything.

What am i doing wrong? I followed the directions on the 1st page. Can someone explain it to me like i'm 5. I would love to OC my new classy but i was a AMD user prior so i feel like i'm missing something.

edit: i flashed the PX version btw.


----------



## Dissolution187

Ugh I just found out I didn't get Samsung memory...... am i screwed for overclocking now?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowtree*
> 
> I feel dumb, I flashed skyn3t's ti bios on my Classy 780 ti just a bit ago over the LN2 bios. Opened Precision X and it looked like everything worked, so i raised the GPU and mem by only 115 each and tried opening 3dmark and the screen went blank. So i shutdown, booted back up and tried to reinstall the drivers and in the process my pc crashes and shuts off. So i ended up flashing the stock LN2 bios back on to it cause i dont want to break anything.
> 
> What am i doing wrong? I followed the directions on the 1st page. Can someone explain it to me like i'm 5. I would love to OC my new classy but i was a AMD user prior so i feel like i'm missing something.
> 
> edit: i flashed the PX version btw.


You really need to use sky's bios with the volttool2.0 or an evbot. Okay, so now you have the LN2 bios loaded - right?

please fill out rigbuilder so we know what you are working with (in my sig).

are you flashing with manual commands?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Ugh I just found out I didn't get Samsung memory...... am i screwed for overclocking now?


Well what kind of memory do you have, cause my card has Hynix memory i believe Hynix and Samsung can overclock close to the same..


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Ugh I just found out I didn't get Samsung memory...... am i screwed for overclocking now?


Not at all.

Memory OC brings very little gains compared to core OC.


----------



## Dissolution187

Okay whew..... Now I just put my rig back together and I want to start ocing this beast.... I have never used precision X... any tips? Should I raise the voltage by .25 or how much should I bump it up per 25 MHz?


----------



## Shadowtree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You really need to use sky's bios with the volttool2.0 or an evbot. Okay, so now you have the LN2 bios loaded - right?
> 
> please fill out rigbuilder so we know what you are working with (in my sig).
> 
> are you flashing with manual commands?


I added my rig and yes, i'm back on stock normal bios but i confirmed that i flashed LN2 stock back on the card and it is working fine as well. I did flash using manual commands since that seemed easier to me. I will have to check into how to use volttool later tonight since it looks like that what my problem was. I was in a hurry this morning because i have family still over. Thanks for the response.


----------



## mcg75

I'd start by maxing the voltage in Precision actually. "Maxing" it in Precision really doesn't add very much at all. Not like the Classified tool does.

Then I'd start with a fair overclock and go from there. I'd probably start at 1228 mhz and test stability there for several games.


----------



## Dissolution187

Do I click on the voltage tab and click over voltage, or do I just adjust the power target to 115%?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Do I click on the voltage tab and click over voltage, or do I just adjust the power target to 115%?


Click over voltage to get control and max out the power slider as well.


----------



## Dissolution187

Okay so I maxed out the power target and voltage, and my GPU clock offset is at +240, now what should my Mem Clock Offset be at?


----------



## fleetfeather

Late next week ill be looking for a masterclass from some EVBot owners in an effort to get my Classy into shape. I assume once you have the bios flashed you can OC from start to finish via the Bot?

Also, which bios to use: a sky bios or that ftw2002 bios?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Okay so I maxed out the power target and voltage, and my GPU clock offset is at +240, now what should my Mem Clock Offset be at?


That's probably going to crash as it's going to be about a 1390 mhz clock speed if you enable it.

What does your card run bone stock out of the box in Valley?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowtree*
> 
> I added my rig and yes, i'm back on stock normal bios but i confirmed that i flashed LN2 stock back on the card and it is working fine as well. I did flash using manual commands since that seemed easier to me. I will have to check into how to use volttool later tonight since it looks like that what my problem was. I was in a hurry this morning because i have family still over. Thanks for the response.


OKay. There's always folks around here willing to help!


----------



## VSG

Hey guys, I just sold off my dual R9-290x GPUs and am looking for replacements. The reason I sold them had nothing to do with those cards, so I am still open to getting those again if the price returns to normal. In the meantime, from the green camp, I have always had the best regard for EVGA Classifieds. I had followed this thread when the 780Ti classified first launched and was disappointed when EVGA raised the price after a week or so but it still seems like the best performing card at the moment.

I am going to watercool them, so is it worth waiting for the Kingpin edition given online reports of the best cards being potentially pinned for the Kingpin? Or is that not a major factor unless you go sub-zero? Any idea of the launch on the kingpin version yet? Thanks a lot!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hey guys, I just sold off my dual R9-290x GPUs and am looking for replacements. The reason I sold them had nothing to do with those cards, so I am still open to getting those again if the price returns to normal. In the meantime, from the green camp, I have always had the best regard for EVGA Classifieds. I had followed this thread when the 780Ti classified first launched and was disappointed when EVGA raised the price after a week or so but it still seems like the best performing card at the moment.
> 
> I am going to watercool them, so is it worth waiting for the Kingpin edition given online reports of the best cards being potentially pinned for the Kingpin? Or is that not a major factor unless you go sub-zero? Any idea of the launch on the kingpin version yet? Thanks a lot!


It's been said a few times that the Kingpin edition will be pretty much the same as the Classified under water cooling. The Kingpin will pull ahead under LN2.

But knowing myself, I'd get the Kingpin anyways even though I'd only be watercooling!


----------



## VSG

lol I know what you mean, even if I stick with AMD it will not be until the price gouging is over (which it slowly is, Amazon has been selling spare few cards at MSRP for a week now) it will be another 1-2 weeks before I make my decision. So I am just hoping the Kingpin version comes out then and we get more info on the watercooling potential.

Edit: Can someone confirm how much overvolting I can get on the 780Ti Classy over stock volts? I can't find an EVBot anywhere lol. Also, how tall is this card exactly? No one seems to list the card height or length (which I assume is 10.5 inches based on 780 Classified specs I read online).


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol I know what you mean, even if I stick with AMD it will not be until the price gouging is over (which it slowly is, Amazon has been selling spare few cards at MSRP for a week now) it will be another 1-2 weeks before I make my decision. So I am just hoping the Kingpin version comes out then and we get more info on the watercooling potential.
> 
> Edit: Can someone confirm how much overvolting I can get on the 780Ti Classy over stock volts? I can't find an EVBot anywhere lol. Also, how tall is this card exactly? No one seems to list the card height or length (which I assume is 10.5 inches based on 780 Classified specs I read online).


It is just like the 780 classified so water block work too

You can as of now over volt the 780 ti classified up to 1.5v
You can do it using a EVBot or if you don't have can use the software tool 2.0 from the OP

And for any of them to work as of now you will need to flash Sky's vBios from the OP too


----------



## gotendbz1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7716803 @ 1356/1700 1.256v

is it safe to go up to 1.35v on air?

I'm pretty sure I can get to 1400mhz if I up voltage some more, but don't wan to kill card.

temps are max at 71c


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7716803 @ 1356/1700 1.256v
> 
> is it safe to go up to 1.35v on air?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I can get to 1400mhz if I up voltage some more, but don't wan to kill card.
> 
> temps are max at 71c


It's not the 1.35v that would kill the card as it's built to withstand it. It's the heat generated by 1.35v that could kill it.

On air, I'd do a run and then let the card cool off some before another one.

But be aware you are risking your card for a score that means essentially nothing.


----------



## Shadowtree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> OKay. There's always folks around here willing to help!


Well I got it figured out i think and this is the best i could do. At +170 on the gpu i started to artifact and anything above 150 on the mem seemed to make the score less.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowtree*
> 
> Well I got it figured out i think and this is the best i could do. At +170 on the gpu i started to artifact and anything above 150 on the mem seemed to make the score less.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lookin good! Air cooled? If yes, you may be able to squeak a little more out. With water and good cold rads, you coud push the vddc further, and FBVDD further. FBVDD (memory to ~ 1.75/1.78, and VDDC to 1.325.

Which bios again? OEM LN2?


----------



## fleetfeather

Will the VRM temps improve using a G10 kit as opposed to the acx cooler?


----------



## Banedox

well my 780 ti classy cant be stable at +150 even at 1.35 vcore so yeah.... my asic is even 75%...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> well my 780 ti classy cant be stable at +150 even at 1.35 vcore so yeah.... my asic is even 75%...


you on skynets bios ?

+150 dosent tell us anything unless you're on skynets bios?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> well my 780 ti classy cant be stable at +150 even at 1.35 vcore so yeah.... my asic is even 75%...


if you are not using Skyn3ts vBios than yes every GTX 780 TI Classified will crash and not be stable

if you want more than 1.21v you must use Skyn3ts vBios from the OP


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> if you are not using Skyn3ts vBios than yes every GTX 780 TI Classified will crash and not be stable
> 
> if you want more than 1.21v you must use Skyn3ts vBios from the OP


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you on skynets bios ?
> 
> +150 dosent tell us anything unless you're on skynets bios?


Sorry yeah, Im using the Skynet bios along with the classified voltage control tool, my temps are in the 40's to 50s on the air cooler. As well as not touching the memory


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Sorry yeah, Im using the Skynet bios along with the classified voltage control tool, my temps are in the 40's to 50s on the air cooler. As well as not touching the memory


I would try to reflash the vbios and see if it helps

the first time I flash the vbios I was having problems too so I reflash it

and not the way it says on the OP I did it this way

http://www.trickmasterpc.com/


----------



## Shadowtree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Lookin good! Air cooled? If yes, you may be able to squeak a little more out. With water and good cold rads, you coud push the vddc further, and FBVDD further. FBVDD (memory to ~ 1.75/1.78, and VDDC to 1.325.
> 
> Which bios again? OEM LN2?


This is with skyn3t bios, i flashed it over the LN2 bios and it is air cooled. Stock bios wouldn't allow me to go over +25 on gpu. I may water cool in the future, I got this card in prep for a 1440p g-sync monitor and got it last week in order to have something for my holiday break with steam sales. I was on a HD 6950 2gb prior. So this is a huge upgrade from that. The best i could do on the 6950 was 3823 in firestrike and that was after unlocking it to a 6970. This card is totally overkill for me right now w my current monitor, although it is awesome to be able to max everything out in anything i play and not have to worry.

I'll try re-flashing the bios again like GhostDog9 suggested and see if i can do any better. perhaps later tonight or in the morning. I really just want to get back to splinter cell blacklist. That game is so pretty.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> if you are not using Skyn3ts vBios than yes every GTX 780 TI Classified will crash and not be stable
> 
> if you want more than 1.21v you must use Skyn3ts vBios from the OP
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you on skynets bios ?
> 
> +150 dosent tell us anything unless you're on skynets bios?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry yeah, Im using the Skynet bios along with the classified voltage control tool, my temps are in the 40's to 50s on the air cooler. As well as not touching the memory
Click to expand...

40s to 50's? Dude do you live in Antartica??


----------



## gotendbz1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> It's not the 1.35v that would kill the card as it's built to withstand it. It's the heat generated by 1.35v that could kill it.
> 
> On air, I'd do a run and then let the card cool off some before another one.
> 
> But be aware you are risking your card for a score that means essentially nothing.


I blame you then if card dies im try it at 1.3v and see how hot it gets.


----------



## Bajawah

I feel like we need to make a "How to overclock your 780Ti Classified Card" section on the threads first post.

It took me a bit to figure it out, but now it all makes sense. It would stop the churn and re-asking of the same questions.

It will also let someone know if there is an issue with their card, or their card is just unlucky, instead of "am I doing this right?".

I would be willing to make this how-to (or at least get it ready for feedback) and then we can put it on the first post.


----------



## fleetfeather

Mate, ALL owners clubs should have guides and FAQ sections in the OP. it's a lot of the same stuff in many different threads.

Just to qualify myself, I understand not all questions or scenarios can be accounted for, but many of them can


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 40s to 50's? Dude do you live in Antartica??


No but I live in new england and I live in the basement.... so its literally like 20-30 C ambient...

Also ive been playing battlefield for over an hour using the sky bios and just the highest volt PX can do at 1.212 with +150 Core @ 1228 mhz i think this is my max overclock, temps dont go above 55C


----------



## lightsout

We have identical max clocks it seems at 1.2v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 40s to 50's? Dude do you live in Antartica??
> 
> 
> 
> No but I live in new england and I live in the basement.... so its literally like 20-30 C ambient...
> 
> Also ive been playing battlefield for over an hour using the sky bios and just the highest volt PX can do at 1.212 with +150 Core @ 1228 mhz i think this is my max overclock, temps dont go above 55C
Click to expand...


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> We have identical max clocks it seems at 1.2v


Whats your Asic and memory, I havent touch my memory yet


----------



## lightsout

Asic is 73%. I haven't nailed down the memory yet. Cards only a few days old.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> We have identical max clocks it seems at 1.2v
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your Asic and memory, I havent touch my memory yet
Click to expand...


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Asic is 73%. I haven't nailed down the memory yet. Cards only a few days old.


Alright mine is 75.4% with Hynix memory..


----------



## lilchronic

my max stable clocks for 1.212v is 1228mhz also and 1952mhz mem - 63.% asic

i was able to get up to 1476Mhz @ 1.425v and 2001Mhz mem @ 1.75v, with some cold weather and card on water


----------



## Jpmboy

Yeah, my asic's are 66 and 67%. Here's a 1424Hz run, and still working on 3DMK11



I be very depressed if aisc (as read by gpuZ) actually meant something







. 'Cause I seem to only get low aisc cards.


----------



## GhostDog99

I have 2 GTX 780 Ti Classifieds

1. 69.9% ASIC can do 1424 /2000 1.375v
2. 77.5% ASIC can do 1405/2000 1.375v

Still looking for the max OC on both cards


----------



## askala2

solution is voltage~!!!!!

my reference stable clocks for 1.212v is 1326 mhz also and 2006 mhz --asisc 73% lol

i expect my coming two classies ~~on (1.4v~1.5v)

waiting for shipping ~!


----------



## lilchronic

wish i could get 1326Mhz with 1.2v ........ id be at 1502Mhz core with 1.4v for sure


----------



## askala2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> wish i could get 1326Mhz with 1.2v ........ id be at 1502Mhz core with 1.4v for sure


good~~~

but reference card is dangerous on 1.4v lol~~~


----------



## lilchronic

with my reference 780 i was benching @ 1502 mhz core with 1.475v and my max stable clock's for 1.212v was 1215Mhz core


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my max stable clocks for 1.212v is 1228mhz also and 1952mhz mem - 63.% asic
> 
> i was able to get up to 1476Mhz @ 1.425v and 2001Mhz mem @ 1.75v, with some cold weather and card on water


My second card is game stable at 1.200v 1228Mhz with a slight bump on memory +200. 68.2 asic

Haven't had the need to go bench crazy just yet until my EK terminal gets here tomorrow.


----------



## lightsout

delete


----------



## Banedox

what are people using for power targets?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> what are people using for power targets?


When benching, just max it.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> When benching, just max it.


Seriously 200%? isnt that a insane amount of watts...


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*
> 
> I blame you then if card dies im try it at 1.3v and see how hot it gets.


You would be the first person to do it that I'm aware of.

And there are tons of us that have used the tool for 1.35 bench runs since the 780 Classy was released.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Seriously 200%? isnt that a insane amount of watts...


Only way you would hit that is with a veryyyy high overclock. Sliding it all the way gives you enough headroom.


----------



## lightsout

So it seems like around 1200 at 1.21v is normal. Of course some are lucky. Makes me feel better. My card doesn't seem to scale well above that but its on air. Got the H80 waiting for the bracket. Ghetto style water for now.


----------



## szeged

so ive been gone for a bit, how are the latest skyn3t bios doing? stable with past 1.212v? any bsod issues? im still on the ftw2002 bios atm.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so ive been gone for a bit, how are the latest skyn3t bios doing? stable with past 1.212v? any bsod issues? im still on the ftw2002 bios atm.


sky's new vBios is better I'm loving it no bsod for me


----------



## szeged

cool, ill flash it over tonight then and try it out







also gotta OC this new 4930k lol, heres to hoping for 5ghz.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> cool, ill flash it over tonight then and try it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also gotta OC this new 4930k lol, heres to hoping for 5ghz.


Hope you got a good one


----------



## kakao

is it worth 115 euro to upgrade 780 classi to 780t refe? my classy is 62.3 asic so on air isnt overclocking so well. max on 1.35v i reach 1306mhz. cant go over it so i gabble 780ti better asic.
i play on single 1440p monitor and i prefer gaming than benchmarks.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakao*
> 
> is it worth 115 euro to upgrade 780 classi to 780t refe? my classy is 62.3 asic so on air isnt overclocking so well. max on 1.35v i reach 1306mhz. cant go over it so i gabble 780ti better asic.
> i play on single 1440p monitor and i prefer gaming than benchmarks.


imo, no. You'd be better off adding a second 780 Classy versus just upgrading the card. I realize that is more, but 1440P gaming really does require two cards to fully max out games. Also, why are you using 1.35v on air?


----------



## matthmaroo1984

Can anyone tell me why I might be BSODing when I restart after using the Skyn3t bios and the classyvoltage tool?


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> cool, ill flash it over tonight then and try it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also gotta OC this new 4930k lol, heres to hoping for 5ghz.


I hope you have better luck than me with the 4930K, 4900mhz is tops for my chip, can't get it stable above that, can clock my Corsair Platinums to 3000mhz but without the core speed it's not doing much good.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthmaroo1984*
> 
> Can anyone tell me why I might be BSODing when I restart after using the Skyn3t bios and the classyvoltage tool?


Befor any thing fill out you rig builder so we now
What you are working with


----------



## matthmaroo1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Befor any thing fill out you rig builder so we now
> What you are working with


So ill tr

I added most of my rig

So im still unsure as to why I BSOD when using the skyn3t bios and voltage tool when I restart


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthmaroo1984*
> 
> So ill tr
> 
> I added most of my rig
> 
> So im still unsure as to why I BSOD when using the skyn3t bios and voltage tool when I restart


You need too add it to you signature
Look at my post you can see my 3 Rigs


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky, you da man brother


I want 20k,7k,60k rouded








Nice score







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowtree*
> 
> Well I got it figured out i think and this is the best i could do. At +170 on the gpu i started to artifact and anything above 150 on the mem seemed to make the score less.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


according to GPU-Z screenshot you had a bad bios flashing or you ad it before flash my vBios. flash back to stock reboot and flash to vBios reboot and open gpuz again. all the parts greyout options should be readable like all the rest.

so how things going here?


----------



## Menthol

Already past the Vantage 60000 will work on the others soon


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Already past the Vantage 60000 will work on the others soon


Seen some of your scores, looking good man!


----------



## szeged

k...got my cpu goin where i want it, gonna start workin on the gpu in a few hours









this should make for some good firestrike scores

http://valid.canardpc.com/tlvnmd


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> k...got my cpu goin where i want it, gonna start workin on the gpu in a few hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this should make for some good firestrike scores
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tlvnmd


looks like a good chip


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Seen some of your scores, looking good man!


I am always chasing you on the bot, admiration for your skills


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> k...got my cpu goin where i want it, gonna start workin on the gpu in a few hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this should make for some good firestrike scores
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tlvnmd


Those 5ghz chips are few and far between, you got very lucky my friend that will give you some very good scores


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> k...got my cpu goin where i want it, gonna start workin on the gpu in a few hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this should make for some good firestrike scores
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tlvnmd


im happy for you mate you got a really good one there


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> k...got my cpu goin where i want it, gonna start workin on the gpu in a few hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this should make for some good firestrike scores
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tlvnmd


Whoa!.......a 5 gig 4930..........Nice one!

"Rocking horse dooda" comes to mind with a good 4930 chip


----------



## kakao

my brother bought an Asus DC2 oc and i wounder if i could flash skynet rev 3 bios.

ps bios 80.80.21.00.3B


----------



## Banedox

hmm at 1.212 i can get stable at about 175+ core, but anything higher and i just about instantly crash and need to restart my comp, I tried again with pumping up to 1.4v into it and it will be get stable about 175+ core... Im a sad panda....


----------



## FinalForm7

Add me to the club woo! I have another one on the way tomorrow. I'm a bit worried about my PSU being able to handle two of these monsters OC'd. My i5 doesn't help me by requiring 1.280v just to be at 4.3ghz lol.

As for overclocking, the thing boosts to 1150 out of the box and on the normal bios i have maxed out the voltage so now I'm at 1254 on core and +500 on the mem. Hopefully sky's bios will let this card out of the cage.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FinalForm7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to the club woo! I have another one on the way tomorrow. I'm a bit worried about my PSU being able to handle two of these monsters OC'd. My i5 doesn't help me by requiring 1.280v just to be at 4.3ghz lol.
> 
> As for overclocking, the thing boosts to 1150 out of the box and on the normal bios i have maxed out the voltage so now I'm at 1254 on core and +500 on the mem. Hopefully sky's bios will let this card out of the cage.


Congrats! Nice clocks out of the box. I get about the same but with 1.212v so looks like sky's bios will add a little extra to your performance. You'll need to adjust slightly for SLI though unless they're underwater as otherwise you'll likely get up to 80 degrees or so fairly quickly.

My i5 is also greedy, it blue screened on me yesterday running 4.4 @ 1.280v (had been fine at that voltage for weeks) so it's now running at 1.3v.


----------



## skyn3t

The 100% fix for this issue now will be on EVGA shoulder. I cannot find where this cause that issue due to low resource I have. I know many of you can run it very smooth but at the same time many cannot. This is related to hardware compatibility. So hope they fix it for good.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FinalForm7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to the club woo! I have another one on the way tomorrow. I'm a bit worried about my PSU being able to handle two of these monsters OC'd. My i5 doesn't help me by requiring 1.280v just to be at 4.3ghz lol.
> 
> As for overclocking, the thing boosts to 1150 out of the box and on the normal bios i have maxed out the voltage so now I'm at 1254 on core and +500 on the mem. Hopefully sky's bios will let this card out of the cage.


If you are going to overclock really high you will need a new PSU

I have 2 780 TI classifieds and a AX860 right now and
My PC will crash if I over clock them but I have a 3930k

So for now just runing one till I get home to my main PC where I have a AX1200i


----------



## Shadowtree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> according to GPU-Z screenshot you had a bad bios flashing or you ad it before flash my vBios. flash back to stock reboot and flash to vBios reboot and open gpuz again. all the parts greyout options should be readable like all the rest.
> 
> so how things going here?


Ok so i re flashed the bios back to stock, restarted and re flashed the vBios. I was getting the same greyed out problem in GPU-Z. So i did it again and the same thing happened and i was worried i screwed something up. Then i decided to update GPU-Z and thats what the problem was. The new version of GPU-Z is fine now. However, still only able to max things out like i had them last night. I reran firestrike this time w the fan manually set to 65% and right after a cold boot and this is what i got. Now I want to update my mobo and cpu.


----------



## FinalForm7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Congrats! Nice clocks out of the box. I get about the same but with 1.212v so looks like sky's bios will add a little extra to your performance. You'll need to adjust slightly for SLI though unless they're underwater as otherwise you'll likely get up to 80 degrees or so fairly quickly.
> 
> My i5 is also greedy, it blue screened on me yesterday running 4.4 @ 1.280v (had been fine at that voltage for weeks) so it's now running at 1.3v.


Nah they won't be underwater. That may happen next year though, it'd require a new case and such. What kind of temps do you see for SLI?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> If you are going to overclock really high you will need a new PSU
> 
> I have 2 780 TI classifieds and a AX860 right now and
> My PC will crash if I over clock them but I have a 3930k
> 
> So for now just runing one till I get home to my main PC where I have a AX1200i


Your 780ti's suck considerably more juice when OC'd compared to an 780 doesn't it? Since you got all the SMX units and a full 2880 cuda cores. Might have to buy a kill-a-watt just to be safe.

Also I got a hynix memory and revision a1 model. I had thought all the new ones would be on a new revision and samsung memory. Not that I'm complaining since this thing blows my old 7970 out of the water and OC's very nicely so far.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FinalForm7*
> 
> Nah they won't be underwater. That may happen next year though, it'd require a new case and such. What kind of temps do you see for SLI?
> Your 780ti's suck considerably more juice when OC'd compared to an 780 doesn't it? Since you got all the SMX units and a full 2880 cuda cores. Might have to buy a kill-a-watt just to be safe.
> 
> Also I got a hynix memory and revision a1 model. I had thought all the new ones would be on a new revision and samsung memory. Not that I'm complaining since this thing blows my old 7970 out of the water and OC's very nicely so far.


The highest I've seen is 82 degrees, but that was a one-off. In BF4 it doesn't go beyond 77. Tomb Raider is the most taxing game for me personally, it stays under 80 but only just. My fan profile is quite aggressive (100% at 80 degrees) and my case has fairly good cooling but the cards do get hot when working hard and so close together. Thinking about a window mod to incorporate a side fan as an interim measure until I can afford (and understand!) water cooling.

All that said, even running at stock boost (mine were ~1140 and ~1150 IIRC) a pair of these cards are phenomenal in anything that supports SLI. I try to keep heat below 80 but don't care about the additional noise as if I'm gaming I'm either wearing headphones or have the volume cranked up!

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Jaybird34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totalownership*
> 
> Ok guys I give up. Got the card today and been having nothing but frustration.
> I installed it and it worked fine for about 30 minutes. I played one game, left the replay running for a little, quit the game and went to relaunch it and screen went black and my system restarted. Ever since the restart it just goes into the default resolution and it just doesn't work.
> 
> Device Manager sees the card NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 (doesn't see classified, don't know if it's supposed to or not)
> But it has an error: Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)
> 
> I tried 331.65-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-english-whql and the latest beta
> I tried the software that came on the CD
> I tried letting windows update it. Tried everything I can think of and still with the same error.
> 
> Help me guys. Don't know what to do at this point but re-install Windows 7. Not really trying to do that unless I really have to.
> 
> I assume I removed all AMD stuff as I had a crossfire setup before.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm not sure about that. Why would you want to. Do you still not trust the classified overvoltage tool because I remember you thought it messed with your pc.. I think the lightning might use a different voltage controller so it might not work. I'm not really sure. I have been using the classified tool since launch day and I haven't had one problem. It's one of the easiest software tools I have ever used. You don't even have to install it. It's really great.


Hey guys I have the exact same problem as user "totalownership" above, my video card even worked about the same length of time as his. I have the exact same video card (Geforce GTX 780), I get the same error message in the device manager. Error code 43.
I have already reloaded Windows to Windows 7 Pro, I have 24 GB memory, & 875w power supply. I get the same result every time.
Do you have any idea if his issue was resolved?
I have sent EVGA a email asking for help and they got me to try to update my motherboard drivers, BIOS, & check the +12 voltages coming from the power supply to make sure I was getting the correct voltage to the card. All this looks good and I already had the latest drivers installed, but I have not been able to fix this issue.

Anyone have any ideas? It would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Jaybird34

One thing that I forgot to mention is that I have the GTX 780 video card installed in a Dell Optiplex 7010 motherboard which should work right? I put this MOBO in a standard ATX case.
This shouldn't be the problem but I wanted to mention it, I have been doing alot of reading on the net and it seems that alot of peole are having this same issue with this card even in there custom built gaming motherboards.

If anyone has any ideas thoughts it would be greatly appreciated?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaybird34*
> 
> One thing that I forgot to mention is that I have the GTX 780 video card installed in a Dell Optiplex 7010 motherboard which should work right? I put this MOBO in a standard ATX case.
> This shouldn't be the problem but I wanted to mention it, I have been doing alot of reading on the net and it seems that alot of peole are having this same issue with this card even in there custom built gaming motherboards.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas thoughts it would be greatly appreciated?


See if there is an update for your motherboard bios.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> The 100% fix for this issue now will be on EVGA shoulder. I cannot find where this cause that issue due to low resource I have. I know many of you can run it very smooth but at the same time many cannot. This is related to hardware compatibility. So hope they fix it for good.


So wait for a fix or worth buying them now?


----------



## FinalForm7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> The highest I've seen is 82 degrees, but that was a one-off. In BF4 it doesn't go beyond 77. Tomb Raider is the most taxing game for me personally, it stays under 80 but only just. My fan profile is quite aggressive (100% at 80 degrees) and my case has fairly good cooling but the cards do get hot when working hard and so close together. Thinking about a window mod to incorporate a side fan as an interim measure until I can afford (and understand!) water cooling.
> 
> All that said, even running at stock boost (mine were ~1140 and ~1150 IIRC) a pair of these cards are phenomenal in anything that supports SLI. I try to keep heat below 80 but don't care about the additional noise as if I'm gaming I'm either wearing headphones or have the volume cranked up!
> 
> Let us know how it goes!


Will do! I'm gonna break in the 780 today with metro and some other demanding stuff. Good to hear SLI works great, that was my main worry along with all the heat and stutter issues I hear about.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I be very depressed if aisc (as read by gpuZ) actually meant something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 'Cause I seem to only get low aisc cards.


you are not alone


----------



## Jpmboy

low asic wins?











_________________________________________

hey folks - here's some data i collected on the 780 Ti Classified VDDC using the "tool 2.0" and DMM reading off the probeit connectors.

TiCvoltage.xls 8k .xls file


----------



## vlps5122

damn my card has an asic of 67.8% =/

any1 with this low of an asic? what kind of overclocks u have?


----------



## lilchronic

63% asic max oc was 1476Mhz / 2001Mhz @ 1.425v core and 1.75v mem


----------



## Banedox

Hmm my card has Asic Value of 75.4% yet no matter how much voltage i think I'm putting into the card I can not do anything past +175 core using the sky bios and the Classy Voltage Tuner...
I just keep on crashing m drivers.... I should be able to push my puppy cause my basement is like a cold room... max temps on load are like 50 C max....

I keep trying different thing bios flash or re installing and flushing my drivers in safe mode... but to no avail...


----------



## lilchronic

where can i check voltage without the probe it thing, anyone know where the points on the card that can show voltages??

never mind found it


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FinalForm7*
> 
> Will do! I'm gonna break in the 780 today with metro and some other demanding stuff. Good to hear SLI works great, that was my main worry along with all the heat and stutter issues I hear about.


I was the same, this rig I my first ever PC so I didn't really know what to expect. But so far total issues with SLI amount to 2. BF4 didn't work with sli for a couple of days after a patch (promptly fixed and gave me a chance to test a card by itself lol) and Shadow Plan eats 40-50% of my fps instead of 5-10%. That one is more of a bummer, and not fixed yet AFAIK, but not a big deal really. On the other hand, TR literally gets double the fps with sli (bench went from 57 to 114!) and I can play BF4 with everything fully maxed out at 160% resolution scaling and still pull in 100fps on average.

Other games like Skyrim, FFXIV and Warframe don't seem to make great use of sli currently, but in all 3 cases I can max settings with a single card and leave the other to have a break! It's a flexible and powerful solution; I'm sure you'll be delighted with the cards.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> where can i check voltage without the probe it thing, anyone know where the points on the card that can show voltages??
> 
> never mind found it


?


----------



## lilchronic

i dont have a probe it so i just used the points that are right above where u plug in the probe it


i set voltage to 1.325 it stays there when idle but @ load it jumps up to 1.375v


----------



## kakao

if the second bios of the card is corrupted and when i boot the signal losts and restart.what should i do??i switch back to normal bios boot on windows and switch bios so i can flash a working bios or when i switch bios the pc should be powered off. thanks


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakao*
> 
> my brother bought an Asus DC2 oc and i wounder if i could flash skynet rev 3 bios.
> 
> ps bios 80.80.21.00.3B


Don't do that. Go to the regular 780 thread and download skyn3ts bios over there.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So wait for a fix or worth buying them now?


Just buy it.Evga not going to leave us in the dark with a bad bios. Don't take my word.


----------



## VSG

I got 1 card in each of my amazon and Newegg accounts right now and the only thing stopping me is that mystical unicorn- the 780Ti Classified Kingpin. If Amazon manages to get their hands on the Kingpin version, I am using up all my gift cards on 2 of those. Jacob said he would get back to me via twitter on the etailer availability of that card since now OcUK has a preorder up for them.


----------



## Capwn

Any news on the modded bios for the 770 Classy ??
Were the dumps I provided sufficient ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I got 1 card in each of my amazon and Newegg accounts right now and the only thing stopping me is that mystical unicorn- the 780Ti Classified Kingpin. If Amazon manages to get their hands on the Kingpin version, I am using up all my gift cards on 2 of those. Jacob said he would get back to me via twitter on the etailer availability of that card *since now OcUK has a preorder up for them*.


Huh? Who has a preorder on? OC UK? How's that?


----------



## VSG

Here, take a look: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-240-EA&campaign=pcm/skinflint-couk&campaign=pcm/skinflint-couk


----------



## Bajawah

Got a second 780Ti Classy.

BSOD when I turn on SLI.

Freaking awesome.










Tried fresh driver install. No dice.

Now I am updating bios, chipset, etc.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> Got a second 780Ti Classy.
> 
> BSOD when I turn on SLI.
> 
> Freaking awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried fresh driver install. No dice.
> 
> Now I am updating bios, chipset, etc.


If your overclocking the cpu and ram, redo your overclock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Here, take a look: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-240-EA&campaign=pcm/skinflint-couk&campaign=pcm/skinflint-couk


whoa! With the 780 Ti Classy, the UK guys were pissed since it took a while to get there. NOw they have a pre order for the kingpin a month ahead of the US.


----------



## yknot

Sorry if I've missed sumfink, I did a do a search.................Got my Ti Classys running but can't use the voltage slider in AB beta 17. I've enabled voltage control in settings and changed to Skyn3ts' bios but the voltage slider remains blanked out.

Reinstalled AB as well, still no go.

Thanx.


----------



## dentnu

@skyn3t

I have been using your bios on my 780 TI Classy's and it has been working great thank you. Now while the bios works great I have one problem with it. I cannot enable k-boost in precision x. Every time I enable it goes to a black screen and stays there forcing me to hard restart my PC. I have been using k-boost for a long time since some games that do not utilize more than 60% load makes my clocks drop down to almost stock clocks no matter what my overclock is set to. I really hate that and the only way to fix it and make my gpu run at full load is with k-boost. Nvidia implemented this downclock feature in their drivers as far back as the 600 series and from all the reading I have done the only way to disable it is to use k-boost. Can you please take a look at your bios and enable or add support for k-boost ?

Thanks


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> @skyn3t
> 
> I have been using your bios on my 780 TI Classy's and it has been working great thank you. Now while the bios works great I have one problem with it. I cannot enable k-boost in precision x. Every time I enable it goes to a black screen and stays there forcing me to hard restart my PC. I have been using k-boost for a long time since some games that do not utilize more than 60% load makes my clocks drop down to almost stock clocks no matter what my overclock is set to. I really hate that and the only way to fix it and make my gpu run at full load is with k-boost. Nvidia implemented this downclock feature in their drivers as far back as the 600 series and from all the reading I have done the only way to disable it is to use k-boost. Can you please take a look at your bios and enable or add support for k-boost ?
> 
> Thanks


If you switch from adaptive to maximum performance in the Nvidia control panel, it will do the same thing.

I'm playing Fallout 3 at 40% gpu usage and mine stays at the 1045 mhz base clock.


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> If you switch from adaptive to maximum performance in the Nvidia control panel, it will do the same thing.
> 
> I'm playing Fallout 3 at 40% gpu usage and mine stays at the 1045 mhz base clock.


Thanks for letting me know. I am going to try it right now. I remember doing that a while back but it only work in current games hopefully it was a bug in the drivers. Will let you know if it fixes the downclock.

Thanks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> @skyn3t
> 
> I have been using your bios on my 780 TI Classy's ad it has been working great thank you. Now while the bios works great I have one problem with it. I cannot enable k-boost in precision x. Every time I enable it goes to a black screen and stays there forcing me to hard restart my PC. I have been using k-boost for a long time since some games that do not utilize more than 60% load makes my clocks drop down to almost stock clocks no matter what my overclock is set to. I really hate that and the only way to fix it and make my gpu run at full load is with k-boost. Nvidia implemented this downclock feature in their drivers as far back as the 600 series and from all the reading I have done the only way to disable it is to use k-boost. Can you please take a look at your bios and enable or add support for k-boost ?
> 
> Thanks


Kboost is a PITA like always issue with modded bios. Even some stock GPU has issue with it. Try not to use it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> If you switch from adaptive to maximum performance in the Nvidia control panel, it will do the same thing.
> 
> I'm playing Fallout 3 at 40% gpu usage and mine stays at the 1045 mhz base clock.


This


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Kboost is a PITA like always issue with modded bios. Even some stock GPU has issue with it. Try not to use it.
> This


ok thank for letting me know hopefully the prefer max performance will fix my issue thanks.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> @skyn3t
> 
> I have been using your bios on my 780 TI Classy's and it has been working great thank you. Now while the bios works great I have one problem with it. I cannot enable k-boost in precision x. Every time I enable it goes to a black screen and stays there forcing me to hard restart my PC. I have been using k-boost for a long time since some games that do not utilize more than 60% load makes my clocks drop down to almost stock clocks no matter what my overclock is set to. I really hate that and the only way to fix it and make my gpu run at full load is with k-boost. Nvidia implemented this downclock feature in their drivers as far back as the 600 series and from all the reading I have done the only way to disable it is to use k-boost. Can you please take a look at your bios and enable or add support for k-boost ?
> 
> Thanks


I would tell you not too use AB with 780 TI Classy's use PX it works better and as for the volts do not use PX or AB too change volts only use the Software 2.0 tool or EVBot it will work a lot better









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Kboost is a PITA like always issue with modded bios. Even some stock GPU has issue with it. Try not to use it.
> This


I don't know Kboost works good for me with your Vbios as you can see here

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark-46Ghz-1410780TIcard1-1.jpg.html


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Kboost is a PITA like always issue with modded bios. Even some stock GPU has issue with it. Try not to use it.
> This


'

Well I just tried it and it does not work my clocks jump all over the place depending on gpu load and do not stay at my set overclock speed . This is a problem for me since I game on a 120hz monitor with lightboost enabled. I need my clocks stay at my set overclock so I can maintain my FPS over 100 or as close as possible. I really like your bios but in my case since i play old games and can't enable kboost it really in a problem for me. I understand its a PITA to implement it into the bios so I guess I will have to wait for someone else to make a modded bios with kboost implemented. I would like to once again thank you for taking the time to make this bios for us.

EDIT: just saw the last post before this one looks like its an issue with my pc if someone else was able to get kboost activated with your bios.


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> I would tell you not too use AB with 780 TI Classy's use PX it works better and as for the volts do not use PX or AB too change volts only use the Software 2.0 tool or EVBot it will work a lot better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know Kboost works good for me with your Vbios as you can see here
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark-46Ghz-1410780TIcard1-1.jpg.html


Did you flash the PX or AB version of shyn3t bios ? I am using PX software not Ab with my classy...


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Did you flash the PX or AB version of shyn3t bios ? I am using PX software not Ab with my classy...


right know I don't remember lol

but I flashed them both too see if one was better and I can say for me they are both the same didn't see any difference in performance from PX to AB

but I think im on the PX one right now


----------



## Korax

Looking into buying the 780 ti Classified x 2, currently using an AX850 psu which obviously isn't big enough, but would a AX1250i be overkill? My cpu is 3770K @ 4.8-5ghz w/ Asus Maximus V Formula. Hell, I suppose it doesn't matter, always better to have more than not enough.


----------



## Dissolution187

How do I back up my LN2 bios before flashing with Skyn3t in Windows command prompt?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> How do I back up my LN2 bios before flashing with Skyn3t in Windows command prompt?


here is a step by step for bios flashing

but use Skyn3ts vBios From the OP

http://www.trickmasterpc.com/


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korax*
> 
> Looking into buying the 780 ti Classified x 2, currently using an AX850 psu which obviously isn't big enough, but would a AX1250i be overkill? My cpu is 3770K @ 4.8-5ghz w/ Asus Maximus V Formula. Hell, I suppose it doesn't matter, always better to have more than not enough.


if you want you do really high OCs on the cards the AX1200i would be a good for you


----------



## Korax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> if you want you do really high OCs on the cards the AX1200i would be a good for you


Thanks, just wanted a bit of reassurance before spending more money.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> if you want you do really high OCs on the cards the AX1200i would be a good for you


Better yet, EVGA Supernova G2 1300. More power, better designed PSU, 10 year warranty, and cheaper. Can't beat that.


----------



## szeged

Since we're on the topic of psu's

I blew mime up last night benching.

Got to here before it died

http://i.imgur.com/o4PvWf0.jpg

Was trying to break 14k then POP.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Since we're on the topic of psu's
> 
> I blew mime up last night benching.
> 
> Got to here before it died
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/o4PvWf0.jpg
> 
> Was trying to break 14k then POP.


You need a Supernova G2 1000w per card and the one for everything else. Do it right. Sheesh.


----------



## VSG

What happened exactly? Physically irreparable? I find it hard to believe 2x EVGA 1000W G2's couldn't handle a single card.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> How do I back up my LN2 bios before flashing with Skyn3t in Windows command prompt?


Open up gpuz where it shows the bios version. Click on the little chip icon, then you can back it up.


----------



## Dissolution187

Thanks! I was able to successfully flash my LN2 bios, and now I am curious as to what to do with the power target in Precision X. Should I max it out, or should I leave it around 115%?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What happened exactly? Physically irreparable? I find it hard to believe 2x EVGA 1000W G2's couldn't handle a single card.


it make a loud pop noise when i was trying to break 14k then wouldnt turn back on, tried it in other rigs and no dice. Opening up an rma, and ordering a backup P2 unit from amazon, itll be here monday.

i made a quick video of what it does




itll turn on for half a second when i unplug everything and plug it back in, but thats it.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Thanks! I was able to successfully flash my LN2 bios, and now I am curious as to what to do with the power target in Precision X. Should I max it out, or should I leave it around 115%?


I leave it at 200% most of the time it won't need it but it does not hurt to have it


----------



## Capwn

I'm going to assume no reply means that is a no..


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Better yet, EVGA Supernova G2 1300. More power, better designed PSU, 10 year warranty, and cheaper. Can't beat that.


Don't know really how good the G2 1300 is but from 99% of the reviews
Say that the AX1200i is one of the best if not the best 1000+ PSUs
And some have even pulled 1550w from it before it shout down
But I'm Ether one will do the job really good for 2 780 ti classys highly overclocked


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Since we're on the topic of psu's
> 
> I blew mime up last night benching.
> 
> Got to here before it died
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/o4PvWf0.jpg
> 
> Was trying to break 14k then POP.


how are you overvolting the classified with out Skys vBios ?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> how are you overvolting the classified with out Skys vBios ?


ftw2002 bios and evbot work for me.

also heres a pic of that run, stole the gfs rig to post pics lol



monday cant come fast enough, must break 14k+


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Don't know really how good the G2 1300 is but from 99% of the reviews
> Say that the AX1200i is one of the best if not the best 1000+ PSUs
> And some have even pulled 1550w from it before it shout down
> But I'm Ether one will do the job really good for 2 780 ti classys highly overclocked


The EVGA Supernova G2 is better. It's based on the Superflower Leadex.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=349


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Thanks! I was able to successfully flash my LN2 bios, and now I am curious as to what to do with the power target in Precision X. Should I max it out, or should I leave it around 115%?


max it out.


----------



## szeged

the evga psu's are definitely the better choice ( i still say this even after mine just died) they are cheaper and perform as good or better. the corsair ones are just more well known, but they charge a premium for the corsair name, and you can buy those pre sleeved cables, which look terrible imo. sleeve your own!


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The EVGA Supernova G2 is better. It's based on the Superflower Leadex.
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=349


The AX1200i Scores better than the G2 on every thing but the value because it is more expansive

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=300

and same for the AX1200 where it score higher

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=189

but the AX1200 and the G2 1300 are 80+ gold where the AX1200i is 80+ platinum


----------



## szeged

should compare it to the evga 1000w P2, the platinum version. which is also cheaper still. by a lot.


----------



## Korax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the evga psu's are definitely the better choice ( i still say this even after mine just died) they are cheaper and perform as good or better. the corsair ones are just more well known, but they charge a premium for the corsair name, and you can buy those pre sleeved cables, which look terrible imo. sleeve your own!


Yeah I read the reviews for those, it seems the P2 and the G2 are almost identical, other than the price. The 1300 G2 is $229 on Newegg but currently sold out, the one turn off about those are the mixed color cables but for $100 less, I probably could overlook that small detail. Think I'll get that one when it's back in stock, I'm not ordering until the 780ti Lightnings are reviewed so I have a bit of time to wait. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korax*
> 
> Yeah I read the reviews for those, it seems the P2 and the G2 are almost identical, other than the price. The 1300 G2 is $229 on Newegg but currently sold out, the one turn off about those are the mixed color cables but for $100 less, I probably could overlook that small detail. Think I'll get that one when it's back in stock, I'm not ordering until the 780ti Lightnings are reviewed so I have a bit of time to wait. Thanks for the insight.


if you send me the cables and sleeving materials i can turn them any color you want










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














so much better looking than those corsair pre sleeved cables imo.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> should compare it to the evga 1000w P2, the platinum version. which is also cheaper still. by a lot.


I didn't look at the 1000w because it will not be good for 2 780 TIs with very high OCs









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korax*
> 
> Yeah I read the reviews for those, it seems the P2 and the G2 are almost identical, other than the price. The 1300 G2 is $229 on Newegg but currently sold out, the one turn off about those are the mixed color cables but for $100 less, I probably could overlook that small detail. Think I'll get that one when it's back in stock, I'm not ordering until the 780ti Lightnings are reviewed so I have a bit of time to wait. Thanks for the insight.


after the 780 lightning thing I don't see a 780 ti lightning any time soon


----------



## GhostDog99

Well any way I have 3 PCs 1 with AX1200 ,1 with AX120i , and 1 with AX860 I need to change the AX860 for a higher W so I my try the G2 and see how it performs


----------



## Korax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if you send me the cables and sleeving materials i can turn them any color you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much better looking than those corsair pre sleeved cables imo.


You post on the EVGA forums also, right? I remember your avatar and that sleeving work looks familiar. Awesome job either way, I looked into sleeving cables, it doesn't look difficult, but seems like it would take quite some time to do.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korax*
> 
> You post on the EVGA forums also, right? I remember your avatar and that sleeving work looks familiar. Awesome job either way, I looked into sleeving cables, it doesn't look difficult, but seems like it would take quite some time to do.


its not too hard, just get the right tools and take your time and do it right the first time instead of spending even more time fixing your rushed mistakes


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> I would tell you not too use AB with 780 TI Classy's use PX it works better and as for the volts do not use PX or AB too change volts only use the Software 2.0 tool or EVBot it will work a lot better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know Kboost works good for me with your Vbios as you can see here
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark-46Ghz-1410780TIcard1-1.jpg.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> '
> 
> Well I just tried it and it does not work my clocks jump all over the place depending on gpu load and do not stay at my set overclock speed . This is a problem for me since I game on a 120hz monitor with lightboost enabled. I need my clocks stay at my set overclock so I can maintain my FPS over 100 or as close as possible. I really like your bios but in my case since i play old games and can't enable kboost it really in a problem for me. I understand its a PITA to implement it into the bios so I guess I will have to wait for someone else to make a modded bios with kboost implemented. I would like to once again thank you for taking the time to make this bios for us.
> 
> EDIT: just saw the last post before this one looks like its an issue with my pc if someone else was able to get kboost activated with your bios.


Kboost is more hardware compatibility. It does work for some ppl butany has issue woth it. Why not set the performance using nv inspector or trouhgt nv cpanel.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if you send me the cables and sleeving materials i can turn them any color you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much better looking than those corsair pre sleeved cables imo.


really GJ on the sleeving mate


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> The AX1200i Scores better than the G2 on every thing but the value because it is more expansive
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=300
> 
> and same for the AX1200 where it score higher
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=189
> 
> but the AX1200 and the G2 1300 are 80+ gold where the AX1200i is 80+ platinum


Quote:


> this score will be identical to little brother, because the level of functionality is identical. Love that full modularity. The cables are still a bit on the long side, I think, and that owner's manual still needs improvement. Half a point deducted for each, and that's it. 9.


The points it had deducted were for the manual and cables being long.
Quote:


> see the 1kW version. Half a point off for the capacitors on the modular board, full stop, end of deductions. 9.5.


.5 off for meh caps on an otherwise great PSU. That's understandable and I don't understand why they didn't use full japanese caps across the board, but it really doesn't matter when you have a *10 year warranty*

I just don't see how anyone could justify spending 350 on the AX1200i unless you are purely going for name brand. (Which Corsair doesn't even make the PSU) 150 less and you get 100 more watts, although wattage really means nothing. It's all about amperage.

Don't get me wrong, the AX1200i is a great PSU minus the horrible blunders with Corsair link that I've heard about. Innovation is nice, though.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The points it had deducted were for the manual and cables being long.
> .5 off for meh caps on an otherwise great PSU. That's understandable and I don't understand why they didn't use full japanese caps across the board, but it really doesn't matter when you have a *10 year warranty*
> 
> I just don't see how anyone could justify spending 350 on the AX1200i unless you are purely going for name brand. (Which Corsair doesn't even make the PSU) 150 less and you get 100 more watts, although wattage really means nothing. It's all about amperage.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the AX1200i is a great PSU minus the horrible blunders with Corsair link that I've heard about. Innovation is nice, though.


well it is true the Corsair did not make the AX1200 it is a seasonic
but the AX1200i is all Corsair
but all this does not really matter they are both really good PSUs and you cant go rong with ether one


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> really GJ on the sleeving mate


Thanks


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> well it is true the Corsair did not make the AX1200 it is a seasonic
> but the AX1200i is all Corsair
> but all this does not really matter they are both really good PSUs and you cant go wrong with ether one


http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/10/15/corsair_ax1200i_power_supply_review/#.Ur8hsfRDtDQ








Corsair doesn't make a single one of their PSUs.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> well it is true the Corsair did not make the AX1200 it is a seasonic
> but the AX1200i is all Corsair
> but all this does not really matter they are both really good PSUs and you cant go rong with ether one


The AX1200i is Flextronics-made. Not that this is a bad thing, but just wanted to let you know it is not all Corsair. I have one and completely satisfied with it- it helps that I only paid $250 for it after discount and rebate though









Back on topic: Jacob mentioned that they have a fix for the 780Ti Classified but have an issue releasing it, I am guessing Nvidia is creating a fuss again about voltage control. Either way, I have decided to wait it out till at least CES is done with so I can find out which way to go. That MSI 290x Lightning is looking really nice too!


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The AX1200i is Flextronics-made. Not that this is a bad thing, but just wanted to let you know it is not all Corsair. I have one and completely satisfied with it- it helps that I only paid $250 for it after discount and rebate though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic: Jacob mentioned that they have a fix for the 780Ti Classified but have an issue releasing it, I am guessing Nvidia is creating a fuss again about voltage control. Either way, I have decided to wait it out till at least CES is done with so I can find out which way to go. That MSI 290x Lightning is looking really nice too!


good too know

if you can wait than that is good the kingpin 780 ti is coming soon too


----------



## VSG

Ya, seems like the Kingpin is more end of January at the earliest and could be just made-to-order from EVGA directly unless a retailer orders them and then sells them. I was really hoping to use all my amazon gift cards on it lol


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ya, seems like the Kingpin is more end of January at the earliest and could be just made-to-order from EVGA directly unless a retailer orders them and then sells them. I was really hoping to use all my amazon gift cards on it lol


from what I know there up for pre order in the UK some where and ya the date is 24/1/2014


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> from what I know there up for pre order in the UK some where and ya the date is 24/1/20141


Holy crap! Europe has to wait until 20141?

Glad I don't live there.


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Kboost is more hardware compatibility. It does work for some ppl butany has issue woth it. Why not set the performance using nv inspector or trouhgt nv cpanel.


Well after uninstalling and reinstalling the bios,drivers,evga px I could not get the TI Classy and skyn3t bios to work with k-boost. I then decided to go back to the ftw bios since k-boost was working with my card before and was able to get k-boost to once again work perfectly. I guess I will have to stick with ftw bios till svl7 or someone else release a new modded bios for the TI classy. Thanks skyn3t for the bios but while your bios works perfectly it pretty much not for me if I can't enable k-boost.


----------



## VSG

Well this is the entire twitter conversation I had with Jacob so far:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







So it looks like we get to order in end of Jan, and then we actually get the cards likely sometime in Feb at the earliest.


----------



## Capwn

No Classified GTX 770s allowed, Okay, I get it. Ill just show myself the door.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> No Classified GTX 770s allowed, Okay, I get it. Ill just show myself the door.


lol mate what are you talking a bout ???

every one is welcome here


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> No Classified GTX 770s allowed, Okay, I get it. Ill just show myself the door.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> lol mate what are you talking a bout ???
> 
> every one is welcome here


^ this, I haven't been booted & probably have 50 posts in here, I've never had any classified card yet...


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> lol mate what are you talking a bout ???
> 
> every one is welcome here


That's not what he means.

He posted a couple bios belonging to his 770 Classies here a few days ago expecting Sky to drop everything he's doing and modify them for him.

When that didn't happen, now he's getting all mad because of it.

Sky has a life outside OCN and doesn't work on command especially when it's FREE work.

Strong Island suggested asking Sky to him. I bet he didn't even do that.


----------



## Dissolution187

I am currently at 200% Power Target, +169 core and +550 mem and I am playing Path of Exile and in the on screen display it shows me at 1110 MHz. Should it be locked at 1110, or should it be at 1279? My memory is at 3557 which is consistent with Precision X, and my voltage is locked at 1.212 as per the skyn3t bios.


----------



## Bajawah

Got my 780Ti in SLI working.

Took a BIOS update.

New problem!

Got the 780Ti Classy from Amazon.

Any idea how to get them to honor the game bundle deal?

I have an email into EVGA, Amazon is saying no because it's not on their deal page, even though every other 780 and 780Ti card is. Ugh.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> That's not what he means.
> 
> He posted a couple bios belonging to his 770 Classies here a few days ago expecting Sky to drop everything he's doing and modify them for him.
> 
> When that didn't happen, now he's getting all mad because of it.
> 
> Sky has a life outside OCN and doesn't work on command especially when it's FREE work.
> 
> Strong Island suggested asking Sky to him. I bet he didn't even do that.


Nope.. Get your story straight, Didn't expect anyone to drop anything, I asked . He said he would then forgot..
Care to show me how I am wrong about this? How I didn't just get skipped over by the elitist 780 TI club?

Also what does your last sentence even mean?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Nope.. Get your story straight, Didn't expect anyone to drop anything, I asked . He said he would then forgot..
> Care to show me how I am wrong about this? How I didn't just get skipped over by the elitist 780 TI club?
> 
> Also what does your last sentence even mean?


Sky has a lot to do and not a lot of tome, just kindly remind him of your situation amd I'm sure he will help you.

We aren't elitists or anything, idk where you got that idea. 770 classy is always welcome here on my book.


----------



## jameyscott

Guys, calm down. No reason to get hostile.


----------



## Aemonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I am currently at 200% Power Target, +169 core and +550 mem and I am playing Path of Exile and in the on screen display it shows me at 1110 MHz. Should it be locked at 1110, or should it be at 1279? My memory is at 3557 which is consistent with Precision X, and my voltage is locked at 1.212 as per the skyn3t bios.


Either you forgot to hit "apply" or your driver crashed at some point.

When your graphics driver crashes due to an unstable overclock, everything will revert to stock. You have to close out of precisionX and restart the application (not sure about afterburner) as sometimes it will bug out and regardless of what you set and hit apply to, the settings will not take affect.

By the way, 200% PT and +169/+550 seems fairly odd. For reference, I run two overclocks on my 780 Classified (under water).

145% Power Target / +240 Core / +600 Memory @ 1.25 volts using the classified overvolt tool
166% Power Target / +290 Core / +700 Memory @ 1.35 volts using classified tool

While each card is different, not sure you need 200% PT for that overclock. More importantly, the 1.212v might not be enough. Try it without the memory OC and see if you retain a stable OC.


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aemonn*
> 
> Either you forgot to hit "apply" or your driver crashed at some point.
> 
> When your graphics driver crashes due to an unstable overclock, everything will revert to stock. You have to close out of precisionX and restart the application (not sure about afterburner) as sometimes it will bug out and regardless of what you set and hit apply to, the settings will not take affect.
> 
> By the way, 200% PT and +169/+550 seems fairly odd. For reference, I run two overclocks on my 780 Classified (under water).
> 
> 145% Power Target / +240 Core / +600 Memory @ 1.25 volts using the classified overvolt tool
> 166% Power Target / +290 Core / +700 Memory @ 1.35 volts using classified tool
> 
> While each card is different, not sure you need 200% PT for that overclock.


I reset everything and in Valley bench it shows 1280 for the core @ +182 in Precision X. However, when I look in Precision it still shows 1110..... What does that mean exactly? Is that just because a game like PoE doesn't use enough power for the clock to rev up to 1280?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Nope.. Get your story straight, Didn't expect anyone to drop anything, I asked . He said he would then forgot..
> Care to show me how I am wrong about this? How I didn't just get skipped over by the elitist 780 TI club?
> 
> Also what does your last sentence even mean?


What about the story is wrong bud?

You posted your two bios files here a few days ago.

You posted again 20 hours ago wondering if anything had been done.

The only guy that can help you isn't here to answer so instead we get your attitude calling us elitist when we can't help you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Does anyone know if there are 770 Classified bios's around. I can add them to the front page if anyone finds any. I think skyn3t made one but if not maybe we can ask.


That's what the last sentence means.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> That's not what he means.
> 
> He posted a couple bios belonging to his 770 Classies here a few days ago expecting Sky to drop everything he's doing and modify them for him.
> 
> When that didn't happen, now he's getting all mad because of it.
> 
> Sky has a life outside OCN and doesn't work on command especially when it's FREE work.
> 
> Strong Island suggested asking Sky to him. I bet he didn't even do that.


wow ! really ?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Nope.. Get your story straight, Didn't expect anyone to drop anything, I asked . He said he would then forgot..
> Care to show me how I am wrong about this? How I didn't just get skipped over by the elitist 780 TI club?
> 
> Also what does your last sentence even mean?


it does not really mater if he forgot or what every mate

im not trying to be mean or any thing just trying to tall you the realty pleas don't take it the rong way

firs thing first Skyn3t dose not owe any one anything he is a nice guy helping every one out for free and we all owe him a big thanks

now if he forgot the right why would be to remind him nicely not posting here on the forum complaining because he does not owe you anything
and is doing you a favor

and last every one is welcome here even if they don't have a classified card as long as they are polite
so pleas stop complaining and remind Sky nicely a bout the 770 classified vBios


----------



## Dissolution187

I personally find everyone on here to be very friendly and helpful. I ask some fairly noob questions and I am never met with a rude response. Great people on this website/forum. Thanks for all of your help everyone.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Nope.. Get your story straight, Didn't expect anyone to drop anything, I asked . He said he would then forgot..
> Care to show me how I am wrong about this? How I didn't just get skipped over by the elitist 780 TI club?
> 
> Also what does your last sentence even mean?


It's just the lack of oxygen in Denver making him irritable..


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> It's just the lack of oxygen in Denver making him irritable..


no reason to be irritable when you live in colorado


----------



## Jpmboy

if all you want is to mod the power target, get a copy of the latest kepler bios tweaker and set what you want. easy.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> That's not what he means.
> 
> He posted a couple bios belonging to his 770 Classies here a few days ago expecting Sky to drop everything he's doing and modify them for him.
> 
> When that didn't happen, now he's getting all mad because of it.
> 
> Sky has a life outside OCN and doesn't work on command especially when it's FREE work.
> 
> Strong Island suggested asking Sky to him. I bet he didn't even do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Get your story straight, Didn't expect anyone to drop anything, I asked . He said he would then forgot..
> Care to show me how I am wrong about this? How I didn't just get skipped over by the elitist 780 TI club?
> 
> Also what does your last sentence even mean?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Nope.. Get your story straight, Didn't expect anyone to drop anything, I asked . He said he would then forgot..
> Care to show me how I am wrong about this? How I didn't just get skipped over by the elitist 780 TI club?
> 
> Also what does your last sentence even mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Sky has a lot to do and not a lot of tome, just kindly remind him of your situation amd I'm sure he will help you.
> 
> We aren't elitists or anything, idk where you got that idea. 770 classy is always welcome here on my book.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Nope.. Get your story straight, Didn't expect anyone to drop anything, I asked . He said he would then forgot..
> Care to show me how I am wrong about this? How I didn't just get skipped over by the elitist 780 TI club?
> 
> Also what does your last sentence even mean?
> 
> 
> 
> What about the story is wrong bud?
> 
> You posted your two bios files here a few days ago.
> 
> You posted again 20 hours ago wondering if anything had been done.
> 
> The only guy that can help you isn't here to answer so instead we get your attitude calling us elitist when we can't help you.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Does anyone know if there are 770 Classified bios's around. I can add them to the front page if anyone finds any. I think skyn3t made one but if not maybe we can ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what the last sentence means.
Click to expand...

I'm really sorry, I have actually been a little sick and I am also trying to spend some time with my niece for the holidays.

No matter what card anyone has here I really try to help anyone the best I can.

I don't know much about bios editing myself and I feel a little guilty asking sky to mod all these bios's when he has already done a lot. I have been trying to get a donation thread together for him but I spoke to a mod and we are not allowed to do that here. I was thinking we could all do something privately with pay pal.

Again if I knew more about bios editing I would do it for you but I don't and I feel really bad asking someone to do free work. That's why I really want to do a donation thread because I feel bad to keep asking for free stuff and I want to give back to him. I don't usually ask people to do things, he created the 780 ti bios himself because he was trying to help us out. It's not really my place to ask him to do more work and I feel bad doing so. Maybe I can look into the kepler bios editor to see if I can change the power target. In my last post I was trying to hint that you should ask him but it's also unfair for me to tell everyone who wants something to go and ask him so I don't really know what to do.

Alot of times in this industry the most popular hardware gets the most support. It's not anyone trying to be elitist it's just the way it is. These people are taking time out of there life to do this stuff for free so I always try to be really polite. You are totally welcom in this club and I am sure we will all try our best to help you but it doesn't mean that everything you ask for is always going to be done right away.

Also did you ever try a modified 680 bios. With the dual bios switches I was thinking that could work. I could be completely wrong but I thought it might be worth a shot. I can only help with the knowledge I have and not with other peoples


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm really sorry, I have actually been a little sick and I am also trying to spend some time with my niece for the holidays.
> 
> No matter what card anyone has here I really try to help anyone the best I can.
> 
> I don't know much about bios editing myself and I feel a little guilty asking sky to mod all these bios's when he has already done a lot. I have been trying to get a donation thread together for him but I spoke to a mod and we are not allowed to do that here. I was thinking we could all do something privately with pay pal.
> 
> Again if I knew more about bios editing I would do it for you but I don't and I feel really bad asking someone to do free work. That's why I really want to do a donation thread because I feel bad to keep asking for free stuff and I want to give back to him. I don't usually ask people to do things, he created the 780 ti bios himself because he was trying to help us out. It's not really my place to ask him to do more work and I feel bad doing so. Maybe I can look into the kepler bios editor to see if I can change the power target.


Hey strong what's your max so far on firestrike so far? Got this last night before my psu exploded


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Here, take a look: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-240-EA&campaign=pcm/skinflint-couk&campaign=pcm/skinflint-couk
> 
> 
> 
> whoa! With the 780 Ti Classy, the UK guys were pissed since it took a while to get there. NOw they have a pre order for the kingpin a month ahead of the US.
Click to expand...

those sites having pre-orders up usually doesn't mean much. they had them up months before the ti classy released.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Since we're on the topic of psu's
> 
> I blew mime up last night benching.
> 
> Got to here before it died
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/o4PvWf0.jpg
> 
> Was trying to break 14k then POP.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm really sorry, I have actually been a little sick and I am also trying to spend some time with my niece for the holidays.
> 
> No matter what card anyone has here I really try to help anyone the best I can.
> 
> I don't know much about bios editing myself and I feel a little guilty asking sky to mod all these bios's when he has already done a lot. I have been trying to get a donation thread together for him but I spoke to a mod and we are not allowed to do that here. I was thinking we could all do something privately with pay pal.
> 
> Again if I knew more about bios editing I would do it for you but I don't and I feel really bad asking someone to do free work. That's why I really want to do a donation thread because I feel bad to keep asking for free stuff and I want to give back to him. I don't usually ask people to do things, he created the 780 ti bios himself because he was trying to help us out. It's not really my place to ask him to do more work and I feel bad doing so. Maybe I can look into the kepler bios editor to see if I can change the power target.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey strong what's your max so far on firestrike so far? Got this last night before my psu exploded
Click to expand...

I was just about to mention how awesome your score is. 13801 with graphics score of 15,500 is my highest so far. Your definitely ahead of me. I told you these cards are amazing. I can't get higher than 1424 core right now in firestrike but I am satisfied. It's blowing away my 780 classy scores, but I want more. I am so addicted now. I think my only next step is ln2. I have a radiator out my window in below 20f degrees but it doesn't seem to help. I just spent $1,000 on watercooling gear to get my sth10 back up and running. I am regretting it now because it was the last of my money and I should have bought another ti classy.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> It's just the lack of oxygen in Denver making him irritable..
> 
> 
> 
> no reason to be irritable when you live in colorado
Click to expand...

that is so awesome, I need to move there.

Your getting some pretty amazing scores also. I so you hit 1450 core in the firestrike thread. That is probably one of the highest core clocks so far unless szeged broke that speed. Whatever I do I can't break 1424 core so I am a little stuck but I am not complaining because I would say breaking 1400 core is pretty amazing.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> that is so awesome, I need to move there.
> 
> Your getting some pretty amazing scores also. I so you hit 1450 core in the firestrike thread. That is probably one of the highest core clocks so far unless szeged broke that speed. Whatever I do I can't break 1424 core so I am a little stuck but I am not complaining because I would say breaking 1400 core is pretty amazing.


my next run will be @ 1500Mhz and with a i7


----------



## rquinn19

Is there any way for the values in GTX Classified Controller to be saved and applied upon boot?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> that is so awesome, I need to move there.
> 
> Your getting some pretty amazing scores also. I so you hit 1450 core in the firestrike thread. That is probably one of the highest core clocks so far unless szeged broke that speed. Whatever I do I can't break 1424 core so I am a little stuck but I am not complaining because I would say breaking 1400 core is pretty amazing.


Same for me 1424 is the most I can get

lilchronic and szeged got really good cards









but im going to get a new PSU for this rig hope it helps and any I need it because I cant run my 2 780 ti classys / 780 on this 860w PSU


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> Is there any way for the values in GTX Classified Controller to be saved and applied upon boot?


Not currently, but there are a few people in this thread trying to track down the original author of it to be able to reverse engineer it and add profiles/boot up settings.


----------



## Unlucky_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Not currently, but there are a few people in this thread trying to track down the original author of it to be able to reverse engineer it and add profiles/boot up settings.


That's me - Still not luck tracking them down though


----------



## Dissolution187

Sorry for repeating my question but is it normal for Precision X to show my core at 1110 when I have added +182? Also when I am in certain games it stays at 1110 such as Path of Exile. When I play CS GO it fluctuates from different core speeds but the mem stays the same. Any reason for that? Is this normal?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Sorry for repeating my question but is it normal for Precision X to show my core at 1110 when I have added +182? Also when I am in certain games it stays at 1110 such as Path of Exile. When I play CS GO it fluctuates from different core speeds but the mem stays the same. Any reason for that? Is this normal?


Do you have the slider set to adaptive instead of maximum in the power management of nvidia control panel?

If so, when the gpu is not experiencing load, it will drop your clocks to save power.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm really sorry, I have actually been a little sick and I am also trying to spend some time with my niece for the holidays.
> 
> No matter what card anyone has here I really try to help anyone the best I can.
> 
> I don't know much about bios editing myself and I feel a little guilty asking sky to mod all these bios's when he has already done a lot. I have been trying to get a donation thread together for him but I spoke to a mod and we are not allowed to do that here. I was thinking we could all do something privately with pay pal.
> 
> Again if I knew more about. ios editing I would do it for you but I don't and I feel really bad asking someone to do free work. That's why I really want to do a donation thread because I feel bad to keep asking for free stuff and I want to give back to him. I don't usually ask people to do things, he created the 780 ti bios himself because he was trying to help us out. It's not really my place to ask him to do more work and I feel bad doing so. Maybe I can look into the kepler bios editor to see if I can change the power target. In my last post I was trying to hint that you should ask him but it's also unfair for me to tell everyone who wants something to go and ask him so I don't really know what to do.
> 
> Alot of times in this industry the most popular hardware gets the most support. It's not anyone trying to be elitist it's just the way it is. These people are taking time out of there life to do this stuff for free so I always try to be really polite. You are totally welcom in this club and I am sure we will all try our best to help you but it doesn't mean that everything you ask for is always going to be done right away.
> 
> Also did you ever try a modified 680 bios. With the dual bios switches I was thinking that could work. I could be completely wrong but I thought it might be worth a shot. I can only help with the knowledge I have and not with other peoples


strong,

You don't need to few bad about asking and try to help. You are doing the same thing as I. Helping community to grow strong and pass what you know. One thing I never understand and never will how Ppl get mad with them self. As you can see what just happen here. I have never modded any 770 classy bios. Not for you but for all ppl that don't know how to wait. Yeah wait a bit more and look around you. You are not alone as I too and I'm only one person that are helping thousands of PPl on my free time I never asked no one a penny but a lot had asked for my email to offer me something. look at 780 thread and look how much i have posted there and how much gpu messed up I had fixed with bios that don't even belong to me.

Yeah I have a life outside OCN that I will never going to change for nothing in this earth it is called family.
My free time always going to com for those don't k ow how to wait just walk to the same door you walk in. I hate to see ppl getting mad with other for no reason. Bit the tongue. Patient is the key for everything.

Before offend anyone look back and ask yourself if you going to like if someone doing it with you.

strong you have my props man like many here .

PS : I have no Intention to offend no buddy here this is a deep down write up.


----------



## VSG

Hey Skynet, I don't even own an Nvidia GPU (Yet) and still I appreciate everything you do


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> That's me - Still not luck tracking them down though


Do we have somebody that has lucky or luckier or maybe luckiest in their username that could try? Instead of unlucky?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hey Skynet, I don't even own an Nvidia GPU (Yet) and still I appreciate everything you do


Thank you it really mean a lot to me.

This guy here is a huge example that should go with my previous post.


----------



## szeged

hows sky's newest bios on the front page compared to the ftw2002 bios? i wanna try them out against each other on monday when i get my new psu.


----------



## VSG

Don't you have another 1000 G2, as your sig suggests? Why don't you use that? I am waiting for numbers from you, szeged


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Don't you have another 1000 G2, as your sig suggests? Why don't you use that? I am waiting for numbers from you, szeged


sold that one a while back because i didnt need it at the time lol, i got a P2 on its way on monday though so i can spend tomorrow rebending some acrylic lol.


----------



## VSG

lol now I see why people maintain a spare rig. Thank god for amazon prime though!


----------



## Capwn

I used to mod bios for people, Never forgot about anyone, And never condoned a whole thread chastising or MAKING FUN of a person that asked a question, even if it was in their own stupid way.

EDIT: Bet you all feel pretty cool right now..
Well I should hope so, Cuz I feel like , well, Getting rid of these damn cards. I dont want classified cards if this is the only resource there is.. Cannot believe OCN condones this crap of gang mentality type bashing.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> I used to mod bios for people, Never forgot about anyone, And never condoned a whole thread chastising or MAKING FUN of a person that asked a question, even if it was in their own stupid way.
> 
> EDIT: Bet you all feel pretty cool right now..


Calm yourself and be patient. What you request will come in time.

You have a graphics card; minimise your browser, load a game, and go have some fun.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> I used to mod bios for people, Never forgot about anyone, And never condoned a whole thread chastising or MAKING FUN of a person that asked a question, even if it was in their own stupid way.
> 
> EDIT: Bet you all feel pretty cool right now..


youre really still going? stop victimizing yourself, we helped you and you didnt like the help, we even tried to help again after you posted crying about how youre "being rejected from the cool kids 780 club" and now youre crying again, if you feel so left out then just leave instead of crying so more. People were patient with you, they helped you multiple times and all you did was " WAH STOP BEING SO MEAN BY HELPING ME WITH MY PROBLEMS WHY ISNT THE WORLD CENTERED AROUND ME WAHHH"

No one made fun of you until you kept crying repeatedly over and over and over.

If you think youre doing anything other than making yourself look like a fool right now well...



if you love reddit so much more than ocn because you feel you fit in better, why even post here?


----------



## VSG

Dude come on now, I understand the frustration but this week is meant for people to spend time not doing any work


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Calm yourself and be patient. What you request will come in time.
> 
> You have a graphics card; minimise your browser, load a game, and go have some fun.


Its not even about that, Both these cards do 1450 np, I dont even NEED the bios modded tbh, Im just shocked that this is the crap I gotta go thru .. Like I said in my edit, Ill just get different cards, and start my own club, with blackjack.. And Hookers.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> I used to mod bios for people, Never forgot about anyone, And never condoned a whole thread chastising or MAKING FUN of a person that asked a question, even if it was in their own stupid way.
> 
> EDIT: Bet you all feel pretty cool right now..


Sir, if you've modded BIOS'es, why are you asking someone else to do it for you? that's a sincere question by the way.

And if you asked a question, and didn't get a reply in what you think is a timely manner, you could have sent them PM to make sure they actually SAW the post. It is a holiday season, and people have other obligations that are more important than checking a forum every day.

I personally think you are being a bit childish right now, posting a message that you hope will make people feel guilty when you should/could have handled this situation in a more appropriate manner.

Rant Over.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Its not even about that, Both these cards do 1450 np, *I dont even NEED the bios modded tbh*, Im just shocked that this is the crap I gotta go thru .. Like I said in my edit, *Ill just get different cards*, and start my own club, with blackjack.. And Hookers.


Ok then


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Its not even about that, Both these cards do 1450 np, I dont even NEED the bios modded tbh, Im just shocked that this is the crap I gotta go thru .. Like I said in my edit, Ill just get different cards, and start my own club, with blackjack.. And Hookers.


if your cards do 1450 why do you even need a new vBios and why are you crying all day long

and if you cant wait till sky has free time too help you (even though you say you can mod your own vBios ) and want to change your card
then go do that I still don't get why you crying just go and to it and change your cards

no one is feeling guilty for you mate because you think the world revolves a round you
and your sad .... posting here is not helping you


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Do you have the slider set to adaptive instead of maximum in the power management of nvidia control panel?
> 
> If so, when the gpu is not experiencing load, it will drop your clocks to save power.


Nope it is set to max power..... I also can't use the test button in Precision X either.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> I used to mod bios for people, Never forgot about anyone, And never condoned a whole thread chastising or MAKING FUN of a person that asked a question, even if it was in their own stupid way.
> 
> EDIT: Bet you all feel pretty cool right now..
> Well I should hope so, Cuz I feel like , well, Getting rid of these damn cards. I dont want classified cards if this is the only resource there is.. Cannot believe OCN condones this crap of gang mentality type bashing.


How many times did somebody ask you to mod a bios and have it back to them in three days when one of those days was Xmax or they started whining about it over multiple messages? I can just imagine what your reaction would be to that.

And where is this whole thread making fun of a person? There are a few posts out of 580 pages giving you a hard time because you deserve it and somehow that's a whole thread?

You used OCN and this club to throw a tantrum when somebody didn't give you something for FREE fast enough for your liking. You deserved every word they had for you.

Skyn3t has put a lot of his own time into making bios for 780 and 780 Ti here. He doesn't deserve what you said at all.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Thank you it really mean a lot to me.
> 
> This guy here is a huge example that should go with my previous post.


I know I've thanked you a few times on here, but seriously, the work you do is amazing. I cannot thank you enough. I really wish OCN would allow us to have a donation thread for you because you more than deserve it. I understand why they don't though thanks to bad people ruining good things in the past.


----------



## lilchronic

well this is getting old and rediculous . i guess people dont know how to go back through the thread and read . clearly capwn was ignored at first , skynet even past right by his post didnt say anything to him about it.

@mcg75
Quote:


> [*That's not what he means.*
> 
> He posted a couple bios belonging to his 770 Classies here a few days ago expecting Sky to drop everything he's doing and modify them for him.
> 
> When that didn't happen, now he's getting all mad because of it.
> 
> Sky has a life outside OCN and doesn't work on command especially when it's FREE work.
> 
> Strong Island suggested asking Sky to him. I bet he didn't even do that.[/B]


how you guna tell someone else that thats not what he meant


----------



## lilchronic

im just sayin to capwn it would of been best to just send a PM to sky,

there was no need for ppl to jump all over him . he said he was leaving and we should of left it at that.... no need for all the bickering


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well this is getting old and rediculous . i guess people dont know how to go back through the thread and read . *clearly capwn was ignored at first , skynet even past right by his post didnt say anything to him about it.*
> 
> @mcg75
> how you guna tell someone else that thats not what he meant


How are you going to say that skynet just went past his post, do you know for fact he was ignored, or maybe skynet didn't actually see the post. Still need to give him some time to do that, some of the threads can go 20+pages a day.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> @mcg75
> how you guna tell someone else that thats not what he meant


It's not hard to figure out when it's put in the proper order.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> No Classified GTX 770s allowed, Okay, I get it. Ill just show myself the door.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> lol mate what are you talking a bout ???
> 
> every one is welcome here


My reply was to GhostDog not the other guy.

The OP was upset nobody made him a bios so he was made up the "no 770s allowed" thing up to get a reaction from us.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> How are you going to say that skynet just went past his post, do you know for fact he was ignored, or maybe skynet didn't actually see the post. Still need to give him some time to do that, some of the threads can go 20+pages a day.


cause read through the thread,

but yeah i agree with that its possible this thread does move fast


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> It's not hard to figure out when it's put in the proper order.
> 
> My reply was to GhostDog not the other guy.
> 
> The OP was upset nobody made him a bios so he was made up the "no 770s allowed" thing up to get a reaction from us.


My bad.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Thank you it really mean a lot to me.
> 
> This guy here is a huge example that should go with my previous post.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I've thanked you a few times on here, but seriously, the work you do is amazing. I cannot thank you enough. I really wish OCN would allow us to have a donation thread for you because you more than deserve it. I understand why they don't though thanks to bad people ruining good things in the past.
Click to expand...

i did talk to a mod and they said we couldn't do it. I was thinking of opening a pay pal account in his name and we can do it privately.

also i'm sorry if anyone feels left out. that was the whole reason i called it the classified owner's club instead of 780 classified owner's club, so that everyone felt welcome. i guess it's hard though when the newer cards come out. i also did answer his post right away and hintedt he should ask sky himself. it's not really my place to ask other people to do things.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im just sayin to capwn it would of been best to just send a PM to sky,
> 
> there was no need for ppl to jump all over him . he said he was leaving and we should of left it at that.... no need for all the bickering


Yeah, he did say he was leaving and then he keeps coming back to get his digs in.

I'm sorry that this happened here but for someone to treat Skyn3t like that after all he's done for us is just flat out wrong.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i did talk to a mod and they said we couldn't do it. I was thinking of opening a pay pal account in his name and we can do it privately.
> 
> also i'm sorry if anyone feels left out. that was the whole reason i called it the classified owner's club instead of 780 classified owner's club, so that everyone felt welcome. i guess it's hard though when the newer cards come out. i also did answer his post right away and hintedt he should ask sky himself. it's not really my place to ask other people to do things.


The problem with that is that I don't think we could advertise it here on OCN without breaking ToS.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i did talk to a mod and they said we couldn't do it. I was thinking of opening a pay pal account in his name and we can do it privately.
> 
> also i'm sorry if anyone feels left out. that was the whole reason i called it the classified owner's club instead of 780 classified owner's club, so that everyone felt welcome. i guess it's hard though when the newer cards come out. i also did answer his post right away and hintedt he should ask sky himself. it's not really my place to ask other people to do things.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The problem with that is that I don't think we could advertise it here on OCN without breaking ToS.


i got 5 on it


----------



## Maximus Knight

I have a 770 Classified. I asked about a custom bios to replace the LN2 one. Did have to wait a bit, but skyn3t responded in the end







majority in this club are GK110 owners so yeah i guess support(bios) is catered towards them. Cheers!


----------



## lilchronic

off topic but ..........

UFC 168: randa rousey and meisha tate bout to fight









http://www.usagoals.tv/


----------



## renji1337

I got my classies running at +130 on both GPus and +50 memory on one and +500 memory on the second

running 1241mhz at 1.87v, in SLI on air, Max temps are around 77-80c top card

When do the 780 classifieds start to artifact (sometimes i see some black lines randomly)


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> strong,
> 
> You don't need to few bad about asking and try to help. You are doing the same thing as I. Helping community to grow strong and pass what you know. One thing I never understand and never will how Ppl get mad with them self. As you can see what just happen here. I have never modded any 770 classy bios. Not for you but for all ppl that don't know how to wait. Yeah wait a bit more and look around you. You are not alone as I too and I'm only one person that are helping thousands of PPl on my free time I never asked no one a penny but a lot had asked for my email to offer me something. look at 780 thread and look how much i have posted there and how much gpu messed up I had fixed with bios that don't even belong to me.
> 
> Yeah I have a life outside OCN that I will never going to change for nothing in this earth it is called family.
> My free time always going to com for those don't k ow how to wait just walk to the same door you walk in. I hate to see ppl getting mad with other for no reason. Bit the tongue. Patient is the key for everything.
> 
> Before offend anyone look back and ask yourself if you going to like if someone doing it with you.
> 
> strong you have my props man like many here .
> 
> PS : I have no Intention to offend no buddy here this is a deep down write up.


Thanks Sky for all that you do!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> I used to mod bios for people, Never forgot about anyone, And never condoned a whole thread chastising or MAKING FUN of a person that asked a question, even if it was in their own stupid way.
> 
> EDIT: Bet you all feel pretty cool right now..
> Well I should hope so, Cuz I feel like , well, Getting rid of these damn cards. I dont want classified cards if this is the only resource there is.. Cannot believe OCN condones this crap of gang mentality type bashing.


It is probably best that you leave then because you are seeing things that do not exist.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Sir, if you've modded BIOS'es, why are you asking someone else to do it for you? that's a sincere question by the way.
> 
> And if you asked a question, and didn't get a reply in what you think is a timely manner, you could have sent them PM to make sure they actually SAW the post. It is a holiday season, and people have other obligations that are more important than checking a forum every day.
> 
> I personally think you are being a bit childish right now, posting a message that you hope will make people feel guilty when you should/could have handled this situation in a more appropriate manner.
> 
> Rant Over.


This^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> I have a 770 Classified. I asked about a custom bios to replace the LN2 one. Did have to wait a bit, but skyn3t responded in the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majority in this club are GK110 owners so yeah i guess support(bios) is catered towards them. Cheers!


Sky has limited time I am sure. He probably caters to the people with the highest demand. The 680/770 Classifieds were never as popular as the 780 Classifieds. That is just the way it is.


----------



## lightsout

Let's go. I got Tate. Can't stand ronda after tuf.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> off topic but ..........
> 
> UFC 168: randa rousey and meisha tate bout to fight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usagoals.tv/


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> I have a 770 Classified. I asked about a custom bios to replace the LN2 one. Did have to wait a bit, but skyn3t responded in the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majority in this club are GK110 owners so yeah i guess support(bios) is catered towards them. Cheers!


yes that is true some times but like with my 680s I did not have a custom vBios so I tried to mod one for me and it did come out ok

want from 1300mhz to 1390mhz and Im no expert and it was my first time

but I get I just have the balls to try it and see if it would work even though I know I could brick the cards lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Let's go. I got Tate. Can't stand ronda after tuf.


not looking so good for meisha tate









EDIT: well thats it


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> not looking so good for meisha tate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: well thats it


I want Silva too win I still cant belive he lost last time


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> I want Silva too win I still cant belive he lost last time


yeah he better not do all that dancing around he was doin last time









...but i think silva is guna destroy him this time


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah he better not do all that dancing around he was doin last time


yup he needs to knock him out right a way


----------



## lightsout

Misha got handled. If Anderson comes out with no nonsense Weidman may not last very long. Glad to see some more mma fans up in here


----------



## GhostDog99

the fight is a bout to start


----------



## lightsout

Woot!


----------



## GhostDog99

I don't believe it Silva broke his lag so he loses


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> I don't believe it Silva broke his lag so he loses


i cant belive it . it wrapped around the other guy's leg

there not showing it again lol


----------



## lightsout

Dude that was gross lol.

We need a .gif!!!


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i cant belive it . it wrapped around the other guy's leg
> 
> there not showing it again lol


Ya it was really nasty
There goes my favorite MMA fighter


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i cant belive it . it wrapped around the other guy's leg
> 
> there not showing it again lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ya it was really nasty
> There goes my favorite MMA fighter
Click to expand...

Yeah I think he may be done after this one. 38 years old.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah I think he may be done after this one. 38 years old.


Yup past his time now


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> yes that is true some times but like with my 680s I did not have a custom vBios so I tried to mod one for me and it did come out ok
> 
> want from 1300mhz to 1390mhz and Im no expert and it was my first time
> 
> but I get I just have the balls to try it and see if it would work even though I know I could brick the cards lol


Am at 1384 now. 1.18v really want the Classy block from PPC but it costs a bomb to ship. Really not worth it when i could get a Ti for the same amount i have to fork out.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah I think he may be done after this one. 38 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup past his time now
Click to expand...

I'll just leave this here for anyone that wants to take a look.
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-0_VS_EhGw-w/Ur-zDImd8hI/AAAAAAAAAs0/0qqL-Py8d6k/s400/hurt112.gif


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'll just leave this here for anyone that wants to take a look.
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-0_VS_EhGw-w/Ur-zDImd8hI/AAAAAAAAAs0/0qqL-Py8d6k/s400/hurt112.gif


Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Maximus Knight

I dont watch MMA but dayummnnn..


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwyyyyyyyyyy!


it was loud. i remember hearing it snap. i feel bad man







i wanted him to win.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> No Classified GTX 770s allowed, Okay, I get it. Ill just show myself the door.


Im one of the probably 3-5 with a 770 classy. I have received help here. I was also slightly bummed there wasnt a custom bios to replace the LN2 one but hey, no one rejected me


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Im one of the probably 3-5 with a 770 classy. I have received help here. I was also slightly bummed there wasnt a custom bios to replace the LN2 one but hey, no one rejected me


And no one rejected him either. A classified card is what this thread was started for, whether it's a 500,600, or 700, if it's a classified it's allowed.

Edit: don't remember if there were 400's that were classies.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> And no one rejected him either. A classified card is what this thread was started for, whether it's a 500,600, or 700, if it's a classified it's allowed.
> 
> Edit: don't remember if there were 400's that were classies.


Yeap. I just read the last couple pages. No rejection.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Yeap. I just read the last couple pages. No rejection.


Idk, my body rejected that broken leg gif


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Idk, my body rejected that broken leg gif


Lma0o


----------



## jameyscott

Wait, legs aren't supposed to wrap around other people's when kicking? I guess I should visit the doctor...


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Sorry if I've missed sumfink, I did a do a search.................Got my Ti Classys running but can't use the voltage slider in AB beta 17. I've enabled voltage control in settings and changed to Skyn3ts' bios but the voltage slider remains blanked out.
> 
> Reinstalled AB as well, still no go.
> 
> Thanx.


I'm thinking it's an Nvidia block?

Skyn3T?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I'm thinking it's an Nvidia block?
> 
> Skyn3T?


AB needs to be updated
but u can use the classified voltage tool to control voltage







and AB 17 supports the 64bit osd in case you care about that


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> AB needs to be updated
> but u can use the classified voltage tool to control voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and AB 17 supports the 64bit osd in case you care about that


Thanx "lilchronic"................. I've obviously had a brain fade.........









Couldn't remember this from previous posts and I was dreading the possibility that I had bricked the "Skyn3t" bios update.

I've got both the voltage tool and Evbot so I'm good to go.

Back to overclocking.........


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> AB needs to be updated
> but u can use the classified voltage tool to control voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and *AB 17 supports the 64bit osd* in case you care about that
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


For FPS too?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> off topic but ..........
> 
> UFC 168: randa rousey and meisha tate bout to fight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usagoals.tv/


Have never used this streaming site, Is it safe? I assume you could watch the fight for free? It says upgrade your video player do you have to create an account too?
If you want PM back since off topic, Thanx


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Have never used this streaming site, Is it safe? I assume you could watch the fight for free? It says upgrade your video player do you have to create an account too?
> If you want PM back since off topic, Thanx


you don't need to up date or do any thing all the is just adds just wait for the add to go away / or close it


----------



## sdmf74

Right on thanx GD


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Right on thanx GD


NP Mate any time


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'll just leave this here for anyone that wants to take a look.
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-0_VS_EhGw-w/Ur-zDImd8hI/AAAAAAAAAs0/0qqL-Py8d6k/s400/hurt112.gif


wow me and my brother was just talkin about this same scenario last night b4 the fight


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'll just leave this here for anyone that wants to take a look.
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-0_VS_EhGw-w/Ur-zDImd8hI/AAAAAAAAAs0/0qqL-Py8d6k/s400/hurt112.gif
> 
> 
> 
> wow me and my brother was just talkin about this same scenario last night b4 the fight
Click to expand...

Wild ending.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Ok guys. Ima thinkn bout goin with a 780 ti classy over a 290x dcii/lightning. Just cant wait that long. So wondering what kind of oc everyone is getting ? With. And without stock voltages on air? Also what kind of frames u guys getting on bf4 at 1440p.. thanks just need to makr sure im makng the right decision movin to the green side.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Ok guys. Ima thinkn bout goin with a 780 ti classy over a 290x dcii/lightning. Just cant wait that long. So wondering what kind of oc everyone is getting ? With. And without stock voltages on air? Also what kind of frames u guys getting on bf4 at 1440p.. thanks just need to makr sure im makng the right decision movin to the green side.


Are you going to use the card for gaming only? Of so you can maybe get two used 780s for just a bot more than one 780ti classy, amd get way better performance. Just a thought.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Are you going to use the card for gaming only? Of so you can maybe get two used 780s for just a bot more than one 780ti classy, amd get way better performance. Just a thought.


I think your right 2 780s for 1440p is the way to go


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> I think your right 2 780s for 1440p is the way to go


It's completely necessary if you wish to max out games for 1440p


----------



## Essenbe

I just got my 780 Classy. Gpuz validation link. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2f9y3/ hope that's OK.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

I only want to use 1 card. Sli sux and xfire doesnt work with every game,


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> I only want to use 1 card. Sli sux and xfire doesnt work with every game,


Then definitely grab a 780ti classy, amazing cards and you don't have to wait for them to release


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It's completely necessary if you wish to max out games for 1440p


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It's completely necessary if you wish to max out games for 1440p


I personally havent had any issues running 1440p on one card.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> I only want to use 1 card. Sli sux and xfire doesnt work with every game,


you might have to turn down the AA a little on certain games, but I don't notice the difference at 1440p.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

I play bf4 with a 6950 right now at medium. Get 50 to 60fps no aa at all and really the game looks super good. So running ultra and little to no aa is ok with me. Mantel is the only thing holding me back. If its as good as they say. I mightjust have. To make myself wait for a lightning 290x. Or buy somethng thn sell it after the lightning comes out. Bah. Someone talk some sense into me. Lolz


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i did talk to a mod and they said we couldn't do it. I was thinking of opening a pay pal account in his name and we can do it privately.
> 
> also i'm sorry if anyone feels left out. that was the whole reason i called it the classified owner's club instead of 780 classified owner's club, so that everyone felt welcome. i guess it's hard though when the newer cards come out. i also did answer his post right away and hintedt he should ask sky himself. it's not really my place to ask other people to do things.


Well lets do it then Strong...







Open up a private paypal account and whoever wants to chip in can make there donation... Are we allowed to list the names of the people that donated in this thread? I do not care either way if we can list the names or not, I just want to do the right thing..


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Have never used this streaming site, Is it safe? I assume you could watch the fight for free? It says upgrade your video player do you have to create an account too?
> If you want PM back since off topic, Thanx


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> you don't need to up date or do any thing all the is just adds just wait for the add to go away / or close it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Right on thanx GD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> NP Mate any time


----------



## Dissolution187

Okay so I am having some issues with Precision X..... For some reason my voltage is now set to 1.150 every time I reboot. It was set at 1.212 constant when I flashed my bios and now it is doing this.... Should i flash my bios again?

I flashed my bios again and PX still shows the voltage at 1.150.... what the heck do I do now? I want the voltage kept at 1.212 like it was before


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Okay so I am having some issues with Precision X..... For some reason my voltage is now set to 1.150 every time I reboot. It was set at 1.212 constant when I flashed my bios and now it is doing this.... Should i flash my bios again?
> 
> I flashed my bios again and PX still shows the voltage at 1.150.... what the heck do I do now? I want the voltage kept at 1.212 like it was before


Un-install PX and re-install it. If you flashed the bios and PX was already on system, it can give issues.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Okay so I am having some issues with Precision X..... For some reason my voltage is now set to 1.150 every time I reboot. It was set at 1.212 constant when I flashed my bios and now it is doing this.... Should i flash my bios again?
> 
> I flashed my bios again and PX still shows the voltage at 1.150.... what the heck do I do now? I want the voltage kept at 1.212 like it was before


There is nothing in the bios that will keep the voltage pegged at 1.212v

Until you use the slider to put the voltage up in Precision, it should be acting the same as stock voltage.


----------



## Ovrclck

Did you check in nvcp to see if adaptive mode was selected? What are your volts with full load?


----------



## knersie69

Hey guys, so I'm new to the Classy club and was just wonder what you guys thought would be the best (safe) volts to run the card at for gaming, I'm not really going to bench it that much. I'm going to run it on air first to test for any defects and after a week submerge it.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Hey guys, so I'm new to the Classy club and was just wonder what you guys thought would be the best (safe) volts to run the card at for gaming, I'm not really going to bench it that much. I'm going to run it on air first to test for any defects and after a week submerge it.


Under water I'd say 1.3 is safe for 24/7 use on a classy, maybe a bit more.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Under water I'd say 1.3 is safe for 24/7 use on a classy, maybe a bit more.


With llc when I key in 1.35 it goes down to 1.31 so I'd say 1.35 is probably pretty safe.


----------



## szeged

I wish the evbot allowed more than 1.5v

I require more power! I might have to get a lightning.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I wish the evbot allowed more than 1.5v
> 
> I require more power! I might have to get a lightning.


I don't think there will be a lightning 780 TI

Only a 290x lightning


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> I don't think there will be a lightning 780 TI
> 
> Only a 290x lightning


Well, I need to do something lol, I'm not satisfied with 1.5v

Maybe its time for me to get into hardmodding and ln2


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Well, I need to do something lol, I'm not satisfied with 1.5v
> 
> Maybe its time for me to get into hardmodding and ln2


same with me mate im already starting too read and learn as much as I can so I can get in to it


----------



## SeeThruHead

Woo received my card today.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3uczu/


----------



## lilchronic

i cant even use 1.5v i get bsod 0x116

and also 1.5v through the classy voltage tool my DVM reads 1.553v
so i think 780ti classy's have a 0% LLC ... i want to check the reference ti but dont know where the voltage points are to check


----------



## Icepaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Woo received my card today.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3uczu/


Any specific reason you are running it on PCI-E 2.0 x16 @ x8 ?

Another question I have about the classy (not much of a manual with it) : is it correct for the red lamp to light when you run it on the ln2 bios ? Looks kinda sinister...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i cant even use 1.5v i get bsod 0x116
> 
> and also 1.5v through the classy voltage tool my DVM reads 1.553v
> so i think 780ti classy's have a 0% LLC ... i want to check the reference ti but dont know where the voltage points are to check


yes, no vdroop:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/5590#post_21461428


----------



## fleetfeather




----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icepaw*
> 
> Another question I have about the classy (not much of a manual with it) : is it correct for the red lamp to light when you run it on the ln2 bios ? Looks kinda sinister...


yes


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I wish the evbot allowed more than 1.5v
> 
> I require more power! I might have to get a lightning.


you are running above 1.5V already - measure the actual mV at load? Check teh memory phase inductor closest to the PCIE connectors... you probably hit >80C already.









you need to hack the vrms.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you are running above 1.5V already - measure the actual mV at load? Check teh memory phase inductor closest to the PCIE connectors... you probably hit >80C already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need to hack the vrms.


I think my problem is I want like 1.85v amd sub ambient temps







MORE POWER MOAR MOAR MOAR


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i cant even use 1.5v i get bsod 0x116
> 
> and also 1.5v through the classy voltage tool my DVM reads 1.553v
> so i think 780ti classy's have a 0% LLC ... i want to check the reference ti but dont know where the voltage points are to check


The output caps of the VRMs are usually good for checking core voltage, might be hard to get a probe at it with a waterblock or heatsink on though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I think my problem is I want like 1.85v amd sub ambient temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE POWER MOAR MOAR MOAR


Prime candidate for ln2 or DICE!


----------



## VSG

Anyone know where to buy the EVGA probe it connector?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Anyone know where to buy the EVGA probe it connector?


they are out of stock right now mate I need too get some too


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The output caps of the VRMs are usually good for checking core voltage, might be hard to get a probe at it with a waterblock or heatsink on though.
> Prime candidate for ln2 or DICE!


he's got a universal waterblock on it so it might be easier to get to


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The output caps of the VRMs are usually good for checking core voltage, might be hard to get a probe at it with a waterblock or heatsink on though.
> Prime candidate for ln2 or DICE!


got my own Dewar now and working on a deal with the local airgas for some ln2 , friends with them already since I get a lot of argon oxygen and acetylene from them since I make my money welding









I really wanna push these cardsamd water and "normal" volts just aren't doin it for me anymore.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> he's got a universal waterblock on it so it might be easier to get to


That should make it easy, I have used the red marked spots for vgpu read, & the green marked for reading memory voltage. The flat cap in the middle looks easiest to get a probe on, just be careful & don't bridge anything. The bracket or screw holes work to hold the ground probe.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That should make it easy, I have used the red marked spots for vgpu read, & the green marked for reading memory voltage. The flat cap in the middle looks easiest to get a probe on, just be careful & don't bridge anything. The bracket or screw holes work to hold the ground probe.


awesome ! thanks


----------



## kakao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakao*
> 
> if the second bios of the card is corrupted and when i boot the signal losts and restart.what should i do??i switch back to normal bios boot on windows and switch bios so i can flash a working bios or when i switch bios the pc should be powered off. thanks


could someone tell me plz. is it safe to switch bios when i am on windows desktop?nomral to LN2


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakao*
> 
> could someone tell me plz. is it safe to switch bios when i am on windows desktop?nomral to LN2


no do not do that shot down your PC then switch to the bios you want


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakao*
> 
> could someone tell me plz. is it safe to switch bios when i am on windows desktop?nomral to LN2


im pretty sure you have to boot into safe mode on that corrupted bios and flash a new bios using Nvflash..... but im not sure i forget ?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im pretty sure you have to boot into safe mode on that corrupted bios and flash a new bios using Nvflash..... but im not sure i forget ?


I don't think he is talking a bout flashing

I think he is talking a bout the switch on the Classified that changes the bios from normal to LN2

and for that you need too turn off your PC


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> I don't think he is talking a bout flashing
> 
> I think he is talking a bout the switch on the Classified that changes the bios from normal to LN2
> 
> and for that you need too turn off your PC


yeah he want's to know if its safe to switch the bios while in os ...... you said no.

He has 2 bios i think he wants to know how to fix the corrupt bios ???


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah he want's to know if its safe to switch the bios while in os ...... you said no.
> 
> He has 2 bios i think he wants to know how to fix the corrupt bios ???


mmm fix corrupt bios I will leave for someone who knows more than me


----------



## HighTemplar

Yes, you can switch the BIOS while in Windows in order to flash the corrupted BIOS. Good luck


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah he want's to know if its safe to switch the bios while in os ...... you said no.
> 
> He has 2 bios i think he wants to know how to fix the corrupt bios ???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> mmm fix corrupt bios I will leave for someone who knows more than me


to fix or replace Normal or LN2 bios in windows is safe to switch the GPU bios mode. make sure you just switch flash and reboot. cuz i have seen a lot ppl around here flashing they GPU and go bench or gaming and posting the bios had "fckup my GPU".


----------



## lilchronic

oh by the way i checked the voltage on a reference 780TI with a DVM and @ 1.212 in PX the DVM was reading 1.221v -1.231v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> oh by the way i checked the voltage on a reference 780TI with a DVM and @ 1.212 in PX the DVM was reading 1.221v -1.231v


at load? +10-20mV?


----------



## jonmi

I didn't even repaste mine and my fans are also AP-15s... I'd definitely try repasting again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I think my problem is I want like 1.85v amd sub ambient temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE POWER MOAR MOAR MOAR


Diving into kelvin's pool! you da man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakao*
> 
> could someone tell me plz. is it safe to switch bios when i am on windows desktop?nomral to LN2


Yes... if you have one card, just flip the switch, flash and reboot (eh - and what skyn3t said!







) Pretty sure you can use safe mode too (cmnd window)


----------



## D749

strong island 1, I own three but here's the validation link for one of them: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/znqcb/


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> at load? +10-20mV?


Yeah


----------



## skyn3t

for all of you that wondering what is the bsod bsod 0x00000116.
here is a big list http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000116

OCN link code is broken


----------



## Maximus Knight

Yes when you switch to LN2 mode, there will be a orange led near the chip that lights up.


----------



## Dissolution187

Sorry for all the questions..... I have another though haha. In terms of temp how hot is too hot for the 780 Classy? I am playing FF 14 and it runs at about 65-70... Is that pushing the temps or is that fine? I had a Asus 680 before this and the temps always stayed around 60 so I am a bit nervous.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Sorry for all the questions..... I have another though haha. In terms of temp how hot is too hot for the 780 Classy? I am playing FF 14 and it runs at about 65-70... Is that pushing the temps or is that fine? I had a Asus 680 before this and the temps always stayed around 60 so I am a bit nervous.


65-70 is just fine.


----------



## D749

Ordered x3 from EVGA when they first were released but it took me until today to get them installed. Currently running on air but I have x3 EK blocks and x3 EK backplates sitting in my parts closet.











Ran through Metro 2033 benchmark (2560x1600; Maxed), Heaven (2560x1600; Maxed) and 3DMark Fire Strike (Normal & Extreme) to see if anything exploded. So far so good.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Sorry for all the questions..... I have another though haha. In terms of temp how hot is too hot for the 780 Classy? I am playing FF 14 and it runs at about 65-70... Is that pushing the temps or is that fine? I had a Asus 680 before this and the temps always stayed around 60 so I am a bit nervous.


Under 80c is fine. Under 70 is even better.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> I feel like we need to make a "How to overclock your 780Ti Classified Card" section on the threads first post.


Seconded.


----------



## Icepaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Seconded.


That would be good ! I can get a decent overclock with skyn3t's bios and the voltage tool, but Heaven score goes down instead of up. So I'm confused at the mo. But then, I'm a n00b at this...


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icepaw*
> 
> That would be good ! I can get a decent overclock with skyn3t's bios and the voltage tool, but Heaven score goes down instead of up. So I'm confused at the mo. But then, I'm a n00b at this...


Ice are you on Air or water? cause if your score goes down your card good be throttling..


----------



## Kenetic

New gtx 780 classified owner here.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ws4kv/

2x classy's in sli with ek classy full cover blocks and backplates. Running at 1315 core 7000 mem @ 55c stable with 1.3v ov.

Love these cards easy the most stable and cool running cards ive ever had. BF4 is uber smooth.


----------



## Icepaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Ice are you on Air or water? cause if your score goes down your card good be throttling..


I'm on air, but don't know why the card would throttle at the clocks I was running with the skyn3t bios. Very modest, they were....still I got resets in Heaven.

Now I've flashed the FTW_2002 bios, and things are MUCH better. Perhaps an easier bios to work with for a newbie *G*. Now, I've gradually taken the card up over 1300, which isn't bad. Running at 1.212V, temps not reaching 70. Probably not going to try for more on air...


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icepaw*
> 
> I'm on air, but don't know why the card would throttle at the clocks I was running with the skyn3t bios. Very modest, they were....still I got resets in Heaven.
> 
> Now I've flashed the FTW_2002 bios, and things are MUCH better. Perhaps an easier bios to work with for a newbie *G*. Now, I've gradually taken the card up over 1300, which isn't bad. Running at 1.212V, temps not reaching 70. Probably not going to try for more on air...


Also you sky bios could have flashed wrong as well...


----------



## Icepaw

It reported success...but there was something not right about it, at least for me. probably just me not knowing how to handle it properly..


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally posted by *Icepaw*
> I'm on air, but don't know why the card would throttle at the clocks I was running with the skyn3t bios. Very modest, they were....still I got resets in Heaven.
> 
> Now I've flashed the FTW_2002 bios, and things are MUCH better. Perhaps an easier bios to work with for a newbie *G*. Now, I've gradually taken the card up over 1300, which isn't bad. Running at 1.212V, temps not reaching 70. Probably not going to try for more on air...


Did you uninstall and reinstall precision X after flashing the new skyn3t bios? That can make a huge difference as Precision X will handle things wrong. I went from a max stable clock of 1160ish to running at 1313 now with a bit of headroom just from uninstalling and reinstalling the software.


----------



## kakao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> to fix or replace Normal or LN2 bios in windows is safe to switch the GPU bios mode. make sure you just switch flash and reboot. cuz i have seen a lot ppl around here flashing they GPU and go bench or gaming and posting the bios had "fckup my GPU".


yes i have a corrupted LN2 bios so i can switch bios Nomral to LN2 on windows to flash the new one and reboot. thanks skyn3t


----------



## Icepaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Did you uninstall and reinstall precision X after flashing the new skyn3t bios? That can make a huge difference as Precision X will handle things wrong. I went from a max stable clock of 1160ish to running at 1313 now with a bit of headroom just from uninstalling and reinstalling the software.


Nope...didn't know I needed to uninstall/reinstall PX. But I did reboot. Maybe I'll give the skyn3t bios another go...
Trying to do the best I can, searching around for answers and making beginners' mistakes...but info like this isn't floating around, so thank you for that !


----------



## SolarNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I reset everything and in Valley bench it shows 1280 for the core @ +182 in Precision X. However, when I look in Precision it still shows 1110..... What does that mean exactly? Is that just because a game like PoE doesn't use enough power for the clock to rev up to 1280?


Just a heads up.

POE seems VERY sensitive to GPU OC's. My 780 Classy seemed fine at 1256mhz at 1.161v on things like Unigine and 3Dmark, however in POE it could only handle 1215mhz. I now 'think' I have it stable at 1241mhz at 1.2v in POE.
That said POE will almost never use the GPU top clocks, it just isn't intensive enough(even when running max settings and downsampling at 2400x1350).
Becouse GPU boost 2.0 uses a offset style OC, it will change the lower clock speeds in relation to its lowered voltages, that's where it crashes in POE when the OC is to high and resets the drivers and thus the OC.
So, yes its normal to not see the max clock in POE, it seems to only kick into tops clocks around the 70% usage mark iirc. And its normal for OC's to reset if the display drivers have to reset.

Its basically down to u to decide what u consider a stable OC. Some will simply say a stable OC is one that works with the games and/or programs u play, others , myself included, will only accept a OC were EVERY program and game is stable, even if that means loosing 100mhz of core clock for 1 game. Peace of mind you know


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakao*
> 
> yes i have a corrupted LN2 bios so i can switch bios Nomral to LN2 on windows to flash the new one and reboot. thanks skyn3t


yeah.


----------



## vlps5122

guys at 1.175v and 100% load my temps reach a max of 65c on my 780 ti classy on air, should i be able to stay under 90c with 1.35v? i have 9 cosair af/spo fans set up in push pull in my 750d hence the pretty good temps


----------



## szeged

1.35 might be pushing it on air no matter how many fans you have unless your ambient temps are low.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 1.35 might be pushing it on air no matter how many fans you have unless your ambient temps are low.


what would be the limiting factor if temps are reasonable? do pcbs not like high voltages on air for some other reason?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> guys at 1.175v and 100% load my temps reach a max of 65c on my 780 ti classy on air, should i be able to stay under 90c with 1.35v? i have 9 cosair af/spo fans set up in push pull in my 750d hence the pretty good temps


Only one way to find out. I can keep mine under 90c with 1.35v But it seems to stop scaling much after 1.2 with the heat. Suposedly the previous owner was over 1300 under water so we'll how she does.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> what would be the limiting factor if temps are reasonable? do pcbs not like high voltages on air for some other reason?


The core clock will start to throttle if temps get too high, and air can only dissipate heat to a certain point unless the air it isin taking is relatively cold.


----------



## jameyscott

Dice bucket in front of fans = win


----------



## fleetfeather

Dice are well known for their superior cooling properties. I've personally been using a bucket of dice for years and laugh at those with inferior custom loop systems


----------



## lightsout

Pics!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Dice are well known for their superior cooling properties. I've personally been using a bucket of dice for years and laugh at those with inferior custom loop systems


----------



## fleetfeather

GPU temp = 12C, VRM temp = 15C

Srs


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 
> 
> GPU temp = 12C, VRM temp = 15C
> 
> Srs


----------



## szeged

good news and bad news guys

good news, the psu arrived

the bad news, my gpu is most likely dead


----------



## fleetfeather

Brutal. What killed it?


----------



## lightsout

That sucks. That was under water too huh.


----------



## Ovrclck

Damn, sorry for your lose buddy.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> good news and bad news guys
> 
> good news, the psu arrived
> 
> the bad news, my gpu is most likely dead


Just throw more voltage at it.







. Sorry for your loss, we need to have a burial service.


----------



## szeged

I RESSURECTED IT!

ITS ALIVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

popped off the waterblock to check for burns, was wiggling around some of the caps and poking the vrms with my fingers and noticed something was loose, pushed a cap back down into place and one of the mosfets was wiggling also, pushed it back down in and dabbed a bit of solder onto the back of it where it was loose and reblocked it, works like it did the day i got it.

and thus my venture into hardmodding starts


----------



## Ovrclck

Woo-hoo! First round of beers are on me









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> good news and bad news guys
> 
> good news, the psu arrived
> 
> the bad news, my gpu is most likely dead


the sucks mate sorry for you

did it die from Volts or from when the PSU popt ?


----------



## lilchronic

did i lil run with the 3770k but didnt clock the gpu that high and this chip suck's in the IMC department cant get passed 1866Mhz mem, but got the core speed to 4.7Ghz with 1.25v .... not bad,


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2064600


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> did i lil run with the 3770k but didnt clock the gpu that high and this chip suck's in the IMC department cant get passed 1866Mhz mem, but got the core speed to 4.7Ghz with 1.25v .... not bad,
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2064600


nice 3770k you got


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> did i lil run with the 3770k but didnt clock the gpu that high and this chip suck's in the IMC department cant get passed 1866Mhz mem, but got the core speed to 4.7Ghz with 1.25v .... not bad,
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2064600


still a good score mate


----------



## szeged

well now that i got my card working, time to blow up another psu when it cools off tonight


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice 3770k you got


ehh i dont like it, cant run my ram at it's rated speed of 2400Mhz stuck at only 1866Mhz

.... so im selling it all if anyone is intrested, bout to order a 4770k and M6G
http://www.overclock.net/t/1455207/3570k-3770k-asrock-oc-formula-2x4gb-trident-x-2400mhz/0_50


----------



## szeged

why the gene? just curious.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> why the gene? just curious.


it will fit better in my case and i can add thicker radiator's
and idk i just like it


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> it will fit better in my case and i can add thicker radiator's


well if you ever decide you need a cheap 900D without having to pay outrageous shipping to get it to you, we can meet in town


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ehh i dont like it, cant run my ram at it's rated speed of 2400Mhz stuck at only 1866Mhz
> 
> .... so im selling it all if anyone is intrested, bout to order a 4770k and M6G
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1455207/3570k-3770k-asrock-oc-formula-2x4gb-trident-x-2400mhz/0_50


i just sell my 3930k and my R4E

going to buy a 4940k and a R4BE tomorrow


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well if you ever decide you need a cheap 900D without having to pay outrageous shipping to get it to you, we can meet in town


4770k and m6g is not worthy of a case like that lol
but thanks for the offer









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> i just sell my 3930k and my R4E
> 
> going to buy a 4940k and a R4BE tomorrow


hope you get a good chip.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ehh i dont like it, cant run my ram at it's rated speed of 2400Mhz stuck at only 1866Mhz


I didn't have any issues running my 2700k or 3770k with memory @2133mhz up to 2400, that sucks dude. Guess you might have got a bad one, my 4770k chokes on the same memory that came out of my other two.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 4770k and m6g is not worthy of a case like that lol
> but thanks for the offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you get a good chip.


thanks mate i hope so too


----------



## fleetfeather

It is more common to see IB chips not capable of 2133+


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I didn't have any issues running my 2700k or 3770k with memory @2133mhz up to 2400, that sucks dude. Guess you might have got a bad one, my 4770k chokes on the same memory that came out of my other two.


it weird this 3770k has the worst IMC ever. i dont get it. the core clocks ok but just cant handle fast memory


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> it weird this 3770k has the worst IMC ever. i dont get it. the core clocks ok but just cant handle fast memory


will it run the XMP profile even???


----------



## Jpmboy

sooo close:

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.5/2+gpu
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7744930


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ...
> 
> and thus my venture into hardmodding starts


LMAO.


----------



## D749

I've been testing out my tri-SLI 780 TI Classified setup (air for now) and you guys were not kidding about power draw. I upgraded from a Seasonic 1000W Platinum to a 1250W Gold, for a little extra room, and while the PSU has easily been able to handle the cards at "stock" speed I doubt I'll be able to push them too hard.

Time will tell though as both my Killawatt and APC UPS SMT2200 report amps and watts. And before anyone says it... I realize that I could have bought a 1600W unit but I don't have the outlet (20A circuit) to support that and running a new line to the third floor of my house is not an option.







I ran CAT6A throughout the house and that was enough.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sooo close:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.5/2+gpu
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7744930


really good score mate 









do a run with one card


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> I've been testing out my tri-SLI 780 TI Classified setup (air for now) and you guys were not kidding about power draw. I upgraded from a Seasonic 1000W Platinum to a 1250W Gold, for a little extra room, and while the PSU has easily been able to handle the cards at "stock" speed I doubt I'll be able to push them too hard.
> 
> Time will tell though as both my Killawatt and APC UPS SMT2200 report amps and watts. And before anyone says it... I realize that I could have bought a 1600W unit but I don't have the outlet (20A circuit) to support that and running a new line to the third floor of my house is not an option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran CAT6A throughout the house and that was enough.


time to upgrade your power supply



i tried doing it, but unfortunately mine ended up like this


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> time to upgrade your power supply
> 
> 
> 
> i tried doing it, but unfortunately mine ended up like this


I have no need to upgrade right now. As I mentioned above my current PSU appears to be just fine. However, I'm also not overlocking yet.







I'll post back once I get the cards under water and start to monitor what the system (excluding monitor, powered speakers, DAC, etc.) is actually pulling from the wall.

One thing I wish more people had were actual numbers (amps, watts, etc.) so that is what I hope to provide.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> will it run the XMP profile even???


nope!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> nope!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587


was the ram running fine at 2400 on your 3570k?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> was the ram running fine at 2400 on your 3570k?


where did you buy you 4930k mate ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> was the ram running fine at 2400 on your 3570k?


yeah ! no problem i should throw the 3570k back in and see what up.

but i pulled the plug and the battery let it sit for 15 min also rest cmos before that.
added crazy voltage lolz


this is what im at now



thats all i can get.

maybe i should try a older mobo bios ???


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> where did you buy you 4930k mate ?


amazon, gonna try to get it to 5.2 stable tonight and OC my ram past 2400, go for 19k physics score in firestrike


----------



## fleetfeather

Any way to get the game codes from my Ti Classy purchase? I bought through Amazon.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice 3770k you got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ehh i dont like it, cant run my ram at it's rated speed of 2400Mhz stuck at only 1866Mhz
> 
> .... so im selling it all if anyone is intrested, bout to order a 4770k and M6G
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1455207/3570k-3770k-asrock-oc-formula-2x4gb-trident-x-2400mhz/0_50
Click to expand...

Very nice i5 you have there. Very tempted but next cpu I want to go back to an i7.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah ! no problem i should throw the 3570k back in and see what up.
> 
> but i pulled the plug and the battery let it sit for 15 min also rest cmos before that.
> added crazy voltage lolz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what im at now
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats all i can get.
> 
> maybe i should try a older mobo bios ???


Did you try both of the xmp profiles? since there are 2, and did you try the xmp profiles by manually inputting the info, or just telling the bios to "load" the profile??


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Any way to get the game codes from my Ti Classy purchase? I bought through Amazon.


hmm I don't think you can. I have an extra set that I can give away









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> amazon, gonna try to get it to 5.2 stable tonight and OC my ram past 2400, go for 19k physics score in firestrike


dam amazon is out of R4BE

going to need to order from newegg


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> hmm I don't think you can. I have an extra set that I can give away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Awwww mannnn... Getting so shafted on this purchase haha :/

Well if you're feeling exceptionally generous, The Fleetfeather Fund for Shafted Australian's is happily accepting digital download donations


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Did you try both of the xmp profiles? since there are 2, and did you try the xmp profiles by manually inputting the info, or just telling the bios to "load" the profile??


yes i did

just tried one stick and got xmp profile loaded ?


----------



## Hanshin

After a month of waiting...



Guess I'll join the club (well, when I'll have a CPU for posting the validation







)!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yes i did
> 
> just tried one stick and got xmp profile loaded ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So, did you test the memory in another system or test the other stick? Also, you trying to run 2 sticks total or 4??


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> So, did you test the memory in another system or test the other stick? Also, you trying to run 2 sticks total or 4??


i have 2 x4Gb sticks, both stick's work in the first channel with xmp. the second channel works but i cant get xmp profile to work and can only get up to 1866Mhz ???


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i have 2 x4Gb sticks, both stick's work in the first channel with xmp. the second channel works but i cant get xmp profile to work and can only get up to 1866Mhz ???


Do you have a different board to test the CPU and memory in? And what make is the current board??

Edit: did you try it with the CPU at stock clocks?


----------



## lilchronic

no i dont and it a asrock oc formula

but i do still have the 3570k i cant put back in


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no i dont and it a asrock oc formula
> 
> but i do still have the 3570k i cant put back in


and just to confirm, you ARE using the yellow slots for the memory, correct?


----------



## Jimhans1

Got to put my son to bed, back on in a bit.

Edit: Nevermind, he is NOT ready yet, I guess he had a late nap. Argh.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Got to put my son to bed, back on in a bit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> and just to confirm, you ARE using the yellow slots for the memory, correct?


guna take out the 3770k and inspect for bent pins and put my 3570k back in and see what happens


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> guna take out the 3770k and inspect for bent pins and put my 3570k back in and see what happens


Check the pins, and then put the 3770k back in, make sure the ram is in both yellow slots, set xmp to 2400 and check again.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> will it run the XMP profile even???


I have a 3770K dat runs 1.2v at 4.5 rock stable but my plats when set to 2000mhz, 2x8gb only show as 1333 in task manager. Or was it 1600. But in bios it shows 2000


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> I have a 3770K dat runs 1.2v at 4.5 rock stable but my plats when set to 2000mhz, 2x8gb only show as 1333 in task manager. Or was it 1600. But in bios it shows 2000


Yeah, I had an issue with a 2000mhz set and one set but not the other of 2400mhz ram with my 3770k, but 2133 and 2666 both worked fine, yet my 4770k does fine with the 2000 and 2400, but chokes on the 2133 and 2666. Something to do with the onboard controllers and their multipliers. The higher I clocked the CPUs the worse it got.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> will it run the XMP profile even???
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 3770K dat runs 1.2v at 4.5 rock stable but my plats when set to 2000mhz, 2x8gb only show as 1333 in task manager. Or was it 1600. But in bios it shows 2000
Click to expand...

Where does the ram speed show in the task manager?


----------



## lilchronic

well 3570k is in and running just fine


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Where does the ram speed show in the task manager?


It doesn't, nor does it tell under "system" in control panel. But, that's in windows 7, I won't use 8 or 8.1, so maybe it does for them....??


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well 3570k is in and running just fine


All other variables the same, including OC?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> All other variables the same, including OC?


yep everything is good with the 3570k


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yep everything is good with the 3570k
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Then RMA the proc!!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Then RMA the proc!!


bought it on ebay... guna have to open a case







i hate dealing with that.

im guna try and put it pack in again but take my time and make sure i do everything nice and easy lolz, and if i still have this problem ill open a case.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Any way to get the game codes from my Ti Classy purchase? I bought through Amazon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> hmm I don't think you can. I have an extra set that I can give away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


You just have to register it on EVGA. Amazon is a eligible e-tailer.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You just have to register it on EVGA. Amazon is a eligible e-tailer.


Ohhh interesting... Ill have to check that in a couple of days then


----------



## lilchronic

hey guys's i just want to say thank's for all the help and mainly ftw420 for helping me through PM









ive got everything working properly


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> hey guys's i just want to say thank's for all the help and mainly ftw420 for helping me through PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive got everything working properly


Sweet dude, what happened? How'd ya fix it??


----------



## szeged

did another run this time using skyn3t bios on the classy, can only do so many volts or i get a shut down and BCCode 116









anyways -



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1443334

1.45v on this run

Gotta find a way to stop the shut downs so i can do more.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Sweet dude, what happened? How'd ya fix it??


oh boy well it turns out i must of had to much pressure on my cpu when i mounted the water block. some how one corner was to tight and the cpu was sitting croocked in the socket not making good contact or something . . but ftw was helping me via PM for a couple hours and made a comment
Quote:


> Could be a bad stick or memory channel, shouldn't need much SA or IO voltage for 2400mhz. *Or mount pressure/bent pin in the socket can do buggy stuff.*


so that got me thinking........ and i just tried my 3570k it worked, so i put the 3770k back in the same way i put the 3570k in and whaaala 2400Mhz ram

simple user error


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> oh boy well it turns out i must of had to much pressure on my cpu when i mounted the water block. some how one corner was to tight and the cpu was sitting croocked in the socket not making good contact or something . . but ftw was helping me via PM for a couple hours and made a comment
> so that got me thinking........ and i just tried my 3570k it worked, so i put the 3770k back in the same way i put the 3570k in and whaaala 2400Mhz ram
> simple user error


Glad it's resolved and working!!


----------



## szeged

some extreme



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1443489

grats on getting that 3770k fixed







saves you some time so you can get to benching now


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> some extreme
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1443489
> 
> grats on getting that 3770k fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saves you some time so you can get to benching now


im waiting for a night when it's in the 30's °F see if i can break 1502Mhz


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im waiting for a night when it's in the 30's °F see if i can break 1502Mhz


i keep getting these annoying shut downs above 1450 core







guess ill have to push my cpu now to get higher scores.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i keep getting these annoying shut downs above 1450 core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess ill have to push my cpu now to get higher scores.


yeah i was getting that also it sucks . maybe skynet can take the power target down a lil in the bios and that wont happen as much ??


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> some extreme
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1443489
> 
> grats on getting that 3770k fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saves you some time so you can get to benching now


Nice FS Extreme score... I've been delaying my Win 7 runs unfortunately. I gave up on Win 8, I've just been mining with my 5 780 Ti's, ;x


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Nice FS Extreme score... I've been delaying my Win 7 runs unfortunately. *I gave up on Win 8*, I've just been mining with my 5 780 Ti's, ;x


Definitely this^^


----------



## ournewlife

Sorry if this isn't the right post to ask this question (as I'm not an owner yet!)

I'm itching to buy a 780 TI OC. Trouble is I'm living in Japan for a couple of years so that limits my choice.

I really like the sound of the EVGA 780 TI OC Classified with AXC but I have the following concerns;

1. I've seen some posts and videos of people complaining about a coil whine. Now, I've build my PC to run as quiet as possible and it's doing great (but currently on the on board Intel GPU). So having any kind of coil whine would ruin my gaming experience.
Does anyone have any idea on how common this it? I have a very meaty PSU (1350w Platinum) which I mention in case the GPU coil whine has anything to do with the PSU.

2. How is the sound/fan noise in gaming? I'm kind of waiting for the Asus 780 TI OC with their Direct CU II fan. The reason is I've read the reviews and sales blurb saying it's so quiet. But Asus is taking their time in releasing their custom 780 TI so I may try the EVGA.

3. As I live in Japan, I can't buy it directly here (I think). I do have a friend in the US who could buy it and send to me but would be OK, warranty wise?

4. And finally, what about the EVGA 780 TI Kingpin version? Does anyone know when this will be released and is it worth waiting for (based on previews I guess!)?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ournewlife*
> 
> Sorry if this isn't the right post to ask this question (as I'm not an owner yet!)
> 
> I'm itching to buy a 780 TI OC. Trouble is I'm living in Japan for a couple of years so that limits my choice.
> 
> I really like the sound of the EVGA 780 TI OC Classified with AXC but I have the following concerns;
> 
> 1. I've seen some posts and videos of people complaining about a coil whine. Now, I've build my PC to run as quiet as possible and it's doing great (but currently on the on board Intel GPU). So having any kind of coil whine would ruin my gaming experience.
> Does anyone have any idea on how common this it? I have a very meaty PSU (1350w Platinum) which I mention in case the GPU coil whine has anything to do with the PSU.
> 
> 2. How is the sound/fan noise in gaming? I'm kind of waiting for the Asus 780 TI OC with their Direct CU II fan. The reason is I've read the reviews and sales blurb saying it's so quiet. But Asus is taking their time in releasing their custom 780 TI so I may try the EVGA.
> 
> 3. As I live in Japan, I can't buy it directly here (I think). I do have a friend in the US who could buy it and send to me but would be be OK warranty wise?
> 
> 4. And finally, what about the EVGA 780 TI Kingpin version? Does anyone know when this will be released and is it worth waiting for (based on previews I guess!)?
> 
> Thanks in advanced.


i didnt use the classified on air much, but the fan was fairly quiet even at 100% with the side of my case pulled off. I had 0 problems with coil whine with any of my classified cards.

a 1350w PSU is more than enough for even two of these cards unless you are doing super extreme overclocking.

If you have a friend buy a evga card for you, just register it under your name and you get the warranty 100%, thats why evga customer support is #1









if you are only air overclocking then the kingpin version isnt really worth it, maybe just maybe a tiny tiny bit better than the regular classy, but not by much and not worth the increased price.


----------



## jameyscott

I would just like to say it isn't coil whine, but the fins of the heatsink vibrating. That's only at certain rpms though. So, a custom fan curve should eliminate these issues.


----------



## ournewlife

WOW! Thanks for the quick replies to both of you









Maybe I'll go for the EVGA then, I'm fed up waiting for the Asus, plus the EVGA is already clocked higher.

So the EVGA precision app has the custom fan profile feature?

EDIT: I forgot to mention I've watercooled my CPU (H110 - VERY impressed with this!) but I'm only going air on the GPU.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ournewlife*
> 
> WOW! Thanks for the quick replies to both of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll go for the EVGA then, I'm fed up waiting for the Asus, plus the EVGA is already clocked higher.
> 
> So the EVGA precision app has the custom fan profile feature?


yep, on the right hand side of the precisionX app there is a "fan speed" section, everything you need can be found there


----------



## ournewlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I would just like to say it isn't coil whine, but the fins of the heatsink vibrating. That's only at certain rpms though. So, a custom fan curve should eliminate these issues.


What do you think about this 



?
Is it the heatsink vibrating or something else?

Thanks.


----------



## ournewlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yep, on the right hand side of the precisionX app there is a "fan speed" section, everything you need can be found there


Great, thanks


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ournewlife*
> 
> What do you think about this
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> Is it the heatsink vibrating or something else?
> 
> Thanks.


Pretty sure that is coil whine. It's a different cooler though. I've experienced the vibrations myself as I ran air for about a month.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Hello fellow proud Classified owners and fans









Guys i'd like to get some educated input on my question, let me start`

in a few days I'll be putting full ground-up hardware order at NewEgg for my rig, I'm buying everything since I don't have any desktop PC or accessories at all. So I'm looking at 3.5K build which also includes monitor, case, mouse, keyboard

This is my essential setup I'm willing to get.

Case - CM Storm Stryker

Monitor: ASUS VG248QE Black 24" 144Hz 1ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LCD 3D Monitor

Disc Drive: ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner - Bulk - OEM

PSU: CORSAIR HX Series HX1050 1050W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haswell Ready

Keyboard: Corsair Vengeance K70 CH-9000019-NA Silver USB Wired Gaming Mechanical Keyboard

Mouse: Corsair Vengeance M65 Laser FPS Gaming Mouse CH-9000022-NA Gunmetal Black 8 Buttons 1 x Wheel USB Wired Laser

Ram: *2x* CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866, 1.5v, CAS9

Mobo: ASUS MAXIMUS VI FORMULA LGA 1150 Intel Z87

*GPU:* 2-WAY SLI GTX780* vs EVGA GTX 780Ti* Classified VS Gigabyte GTX 780Ti* GHz edition VS _waiting for_ EVGA GTX 780Ti* KingPin Classified?

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor

Liquid Cooler: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Extreme Performance Water/Liquid CPU Cooler. 240mm

SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

You guys are more then welcome for suggestions/recommendations on my build, feel free to make changes to my build

so NOW... the real question... is it WORTH waiting for *EVGA's KingPin* classified model? or I should go for one of these available options I've at this time? Gigabyte 780Ti GHZ, EVGA 780Ti Classified, 2-way SLI 780s?. If it's actually worth waiting for KinPin version, so then makes this card better than current Classified? what benefits I'll be getting from it?(note: I will not watercool it for some time, but for sure I'll do it a few months later)

As a matter of fact I read/watched lots of good things about this Gigabyte's GTX 780Ti GHz edition as being the fastest and current the best 780Ti on market as it has factory the fastest core and boost speeds(faster than Classified) so, is this a better option than classified? how do these two compare to each other?

For now I'll be gaming on a single monitor and down the road I'll get another two for triple-way gaming, SO should I now make it SLI with 780s then down the road get the monitors only OR I should get whichever 780Ti I'll endup getting and whenever I'll be ready to get 2 more monitors at that time purchase another 780Ti assuming prices will be relatively down by that time?

ALSO: I'm also not totally sure about my motherboard choice? should I go with this VI formula? I've two other favorite boards I'd consider but idk honestly.... I was also looking at VI Hero, MSI GD-65, Gigabyte Z87X-UD5 - I'm looking for GREAT OCable motherboard(for now with H100i and months later with custom water loop among with GPU) that will let me get decent OCing and I also expect stability, durability from it.

Well, Thanks guys for taking time reading my post and I'd appreciate anyone's feedback/opinion on my build, you have a great day


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yeah, I had an issue with a 2000mhz set and one set but not the other of 2400mhz ram with my 3770k, but 2133 and 2666 both worked fine, yet my 4770k does fine with the 2000 and 2400, but chokes on the 2133 and 2666. Something to do with the onboard controllers and their multipliers. The higher I clocked the CPUs the worse it got.


Any idea why windows 8.1 reports differently from bios readings?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Hello fellow proud Classified owners and fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys i'd like to get some educated input on my question, let me start`
> 
> in a few days I'll be putting full ground-up hardware order at NewEgg for my rig, I'm buying everything since I don't have any desktop PC or accessories at all. So I'm looking at 3.5K build which also includes monitor, case, mouse, keyboard
> 
> This is my essential setup I'm willing to get.
> 
> Case - CM Storm Stryker
> 
> Monitor: ASUS VG248QE Black 24" 144Hz 1ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LCD 3D Monitor
> 
> Disc Drive: ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner - Bulk - OEM
> 
> PSU: CORSAIR HX Series HX1050 1050W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haswell Ready
> 
> Keyboard: Corsair Vengeance K70 CH-9000019-NA Silver USB Wired Gaming Mechanical Keyboard
> 
> Mouse: Corsair Vengeance M65 Laser FPS Gaming Mouse CH-9000022-NA Gunmetal Black 8 Buttons 1 x Wheel USB Wired Laser
> 
> Ram: *2x* CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866, 1.5v, CAS9
> 
> Mobo: ASUS MAXIMUS VI FORMULA LGA 1150 Intel Z87
> 
> *GPU:* 2-WAY SLI GTX780* vs EVGA GTX 780Ti* Classified VS Gigabyte GTX 780Ti* GHz edition VS _waiting for_ EVGA GTX 780Ti* KingPin Classified?
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor
> 
> Liquid Cooler: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Extreme Performance Water/Liquid CPU Cooler. 240mm
> 
> SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
> 
> You guys are more then welcome for suggestions/recommendations on my build, feel free to make changes to my build
> 
> so NOW... the real question... is it WORTH waiting for *EVGA's KingPin* classified model? or I should go for one of these available options I've at this time? Gigabyte 780Ti GHZ, EVGA 780Ti Classified, 2-way SLI 780s?. If it's actually worth waiting for KinPin version, so then makes this card better than current Classified? what benefits I'll be getting from it?(note: I will not watercool it for some time, but for sure I'll do it a few months later)
> 
> As a matter of fact I read/watched lots of good things about this Gigabyte's GTX 780Ti GHz edition as being the fastest and current the best 780Ti on market as it has factory the fastest core and boost speeds(faster than Classified) so, is this a better option than classified? how do these two compare to each other?
> 
> For now I'll be gaming on a single monitor and down the road I'll get another two for triple-way gaming, SO should I now make it SLI with 780s then down the road get the monitors only OR I should get whichever 780Ti I'll endup getting and whenever I'll be ready to get 2 more monitors at that time purchase another 780Ti assuming prices will be relatively down by that time?
> 
> ALSO: I'm also not totally sure about my motherboard choice? should I go with this VI formula? I've two other favorite boards I'd consider but idk honestly.... I was also looking at VI Hero, MSI GD-65, Gigabyte Z87X-UD5 - I'm looking for GREAT OCable motherboard(for now with H100i and months later with custom water loop among with GPU) that will let me get decent OCing and I also expect stability, durability from it.
> 
> Well, Thanks guys for taking time reading my post and I'd appreciate anyone's feedback/opinion on my build, you have a great day


Pls dont buy the M65 mouse. Any optical one like the 2013 DA, Roccat Kone Pure Optical or CM Storm Spawn and Logitech G400s is worth checking out


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Hello fellow proud Classified owners and fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys i'd like to get some educated input on my question, let me start`
> 
> in a few days I'll be putting full ground-up hardware order at NewEgg for my rig, I'm buying everything since I don't have any desktop PC or accessories at all. So I'm looking at 3.5K build which also includes monitor, case, mouse, keyboard
> 
> This is my essential setup I'm willing to get.
> 
> Case - CM Storm Stryker
> 
> Monitor: ASUS VG248QE Black 24" 144Hz 1ms (GTG) HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LCD 3D Monitor
> 
> Disc Drive: ASUS DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS Black SATA 24X DVD Burner - Bulk - OEM
> 
> PSU: CORSAIR HX Series HX1050 1050W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haswell Ready
> 
> Keyboard: Corsair Vengeance K70 CH-9000019-NA Silver USB Wired Gaming Mechanical Keyboard
> 
> Mouse: Corsair Vengeance M65 Laser FPS Gaming Mouse CH-9000022-NA Gunmetal Black 8 Buttons 1 x Wheel USB Wired Laser
> 
> Ram: *2x* CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866, 1.5v, CAS9
> 
> Mobo: ASUS MAXIMUS VI FORMULA LGA 1150 Intel Z87
> 
> *GPU:* 2-WAY SLI GTX780* vs EVGA GTX 780Ti* Classified VS Gigabyte GTX 780Ti* GHz edition VS _waiting for_ EVGA GTX 780Ti* KingPin Classified?
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor
> 
> Liquid Cooler: CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Extreme Performance Water/Liquid CPU Cooler. 240mm
> 
> SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)
> 
> You guys are more then welcome for suggestions/recommendations on my build, feel free to make changes to my build
> 
> so NOW... the real question... is it WORTH waiting for *EVGA's KingPin* classified model? or I should go for one of these available options I've at this time? Gigabyte 780Ti GHZ, EVGA 780Ti Classified, 2-way SLI 780s?. If it's actually worth waiting for KinPin version, so then makes this card better than current Classified? what benefits I'll be getting from it?(note: I will not watercool it for some time, but for sure I'll do it a few months later)
> 
> As a matter of fact I read/watched lots of good things about this Gigabyte's GTX 780Ti GHz edition as being the fastest and current the best 780Ti on market as it has factory the fastest core and boost speeds(faster than Classified) so, is this a better option than classified? how do these two compare to each other?
> 
> For now I'll be gaming on a single monitor and down the road I'll get another two for triple-way gaming, SO should I now make it SLI with 780s then down the road get the monitors only OR I should get whichever 780Ti I'll endup getting and whenever I'll be ready to get 2 more monitors at that time purchase another 780Ti assuming prices will be relatively down by that time?
> 
> ALSO: I'm also not totally sure about my motherboard choice? should I go with this VI formula? I've two other favorite boards I'd consider but idk honestly.... I was also looking at VI Hero, MSI GD-65, Gigabyte Z87X-UD5 - I'm looking for GREAT OCable motherboard(for now with H100i and months later with custom water loop among with GPU) that will let me get decent OCing and I also expect stability, durability from it.
> 
> Well, Thanks guys for taking time reading my post and I'd appreciate anyone's feedback/opinion on my build, you have a great day


On the z87 platform OCing is no longer dependant on the motherboard. Just get one with the features you want. Well, not completely mobo dependant like previous generations, but the differences are so minimal that the statement still stands.


----------



## askala2

guys
i have a my classy package probelm
i can not see seals.......

is it problem?
is the classy used?

i bought at amazon.

but i can not see any seals.....

problems? used?

what i happen.?

no prpbelm.?

i am very nervous .....


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*
> 
> guys
> i have a my classy package probelm
> i can not see seals.......
> 
> is it problem?
> is the classy used?
> 
> i bought at amazon.
> 
> but i can not see any seals.....
> 
> problems? used?
> 
> what i happen.?
> 
> no prpbelm.?
> 
> i am very nervous .....


Could you kindly type properly..without images, its ambiguous :X


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Any way to get the game codes from my Ti Classy purchase? I bought through Amazon.


register @ EVGA and get them there. that's how I did it for 2 holiday bundles


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> did another run this time using skyn3t bios on the classy, can only do so many volts or i get a shut down and BCCode 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways -
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1443334
> 
> 1.45v on this run
> 
> Gotta find a way to stop the shut downs so i can do more.


[email protected] 1.8V?

tooshort also recommended increasing dram V


----------



## askala2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Could you kindly type properly..without images, its ambiguous :X


my classied box is not sealed ok?
i cannot see sealing tapes.
My classifed box is not attached by sealing tapes.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Pls dont buy the M65 mouse. Any optical one like the 2013 DA, Roccat Kone Pure Optical or CM Storm Spawn and Logitech G400s is worth checking out


could you elaborate briefly on your response? You just prefer optical for gaming or something else?


----------



## delpy8

8 PACK shows results at overclockers

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=25574327#post25574327


----------



## GhostDog99

strong island 1 mate no updates on the owners list ?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> could you elaborate briefly on your response? You just prefer optical for gaming or something else?


I can see and feel the lack of response compared to laser mice but maybe thats just me..


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> did another run this time using skyn3t bios on the classy, can only do so many volts or i get a shut down and BCCode 116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways -
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1443334
> 
> 1.45v on this run
> 
> Gotta find a way to stop the shut downs so i can do more.


>MUST HAVE DAT PX SKIN
>MUCH BEAST VINCE LUCIDO


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> could you elaborate briefly on your response? You just prefer optical for gaming or something else?


I have an M65 and love it, I claw grip the mouse though.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Definitely this^^


So you guys still notice a difference in benchmarking on Windows 7 vs 8? I would have figured Windows 8 would be the same by now, if not faster.


----------



## varthx

Hey guys, new to the club. Picked up a 780 ti classy the other day, figured this is the best place to ask a question.

If I touch my OC at all, like even sometimes when I've OC'd then gone back to default clocks and 100% power target, I get blue screens on start up. I'll boot and at different times, always at least at login screen, I get a blue screen. Then after 3+ times of trying to boot, it boots and it's completely stable, I can mine, I can game, even furmark. Did I get a dud, or is this something that happens?

Any insight would be appreciated. I'm coming from AMD, where the OC comes easy.









Thanks

EDIT: Flashed Skyn3t's PX and got more BSOD than usual (got like 7 or 8 instead of 3) and then got a stable boot. Twice. I do not understand. lol


----------



## Hanshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ournewlife*
> 
> Sorry if this isn't the right post to ask this question (as I'm not an owner yet!)
> 
> I'm itching to buy a 780 TI OC. Trouble is I'm living in Japan for a couple of years so that limits my choice.
> 
> I really like the sound of the EVGA 780 TI OC Classified with AXC but I have the following concerns;
> 
> 1. I've seen some posts and videos of people complaining about a coil whine. Now, I've build my PC to run as quiet as possible and it's doing great (but currently on the on board Intel GPU). So having any kind of coil whine would ruin my gaming experience.
> Does anyone have any idea on how common this it? I have a very meaty PSU (1350w Platinum) which I mention in case the GPU coil whine has anything to do with the PSU.
> 
> 2. How is the sound/fan noise in gaming? I'm kind of waiting for the Asus 780 TI OC with their Direct CU II fan. The reason is I've read the reviews and sales blurb saying it's so quiet. But Asus is taking their time in releasing their custom 780 TI so I may try the EVGA.
> 
> 3. As I live in Japan, I can't buy it directly here (I think). I do have a friend in the US who could buy it and send to me but would be OK, warranty wise?
> 
> 4. And finally, what about the EVGA 780 TI Kingpin version? Does anyone know when this will be released and is it worth waiting for (based on previews I guess!)?
> 
> Thanks in advanced.


You can buy the card at ncix, im in japan too and i buyed mine there.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *varthx*
> 
> Hey guys, new to the club. Picked up a 780 ti classy the other day, figured this is the best place to ask a question.
> 
> If I touch my OC at all, like even sometimes when I've OC'd then gone back to default clocks and 100% power target, I get blue screens on start up. I'll boot and at different times, always at least at login screen, I get a blue screen. Then after 3+ times of trying to boot, it boots and it's completely stable, I can mine, I can game, even furmark. Did I get a dud, or is this something that happens?
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated. I'm coming from AMD, where the OC comes easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


These cards have a few quirks at the moment, if you over volt the card the best thing to do is a power off to reset the card not a reboot


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> >MUST HAVE DAT PX SKIN


I believe that skin comes with the 780ti classified kingpin, hopefully someone will post it here?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> >MUST HAVE DAT PX SKIN
> >MUCH BEAST VINCE LUCIDO


can get the kingpin skin from the evga website. >5mb so can't post it to OCN.

http://www.evga.com/precision/#Skins


----------



## sdmf74

Thanx I didnt bother lookin there cause they havent posted any for a long time


----------



## varthx

This is probably a stupid question, but is the classified voltage tuner supposed to immediately change the voltage? Is there a reason why it wouldn't be working? The Precision X one will change it, but obviously it is capped super low. :\\ I tried killing that process and still the classified controller doesn't do anything.

Also, thank you Menthol.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I believe that skin comes with the 780ti classified kingpin, hopefully someone will post it here?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can get the kingpin skin from the evga website. >5mb so can't post it to OCN.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/precision/#Skins


DAYUMMMMNNN! CANT WAIT TO COMPLETE MY REBUILD!

>MUST SELL 770 CLASSIFIED
>MUST INSTALL SKIN
>MUST GET 780TI OR 780 CLASSIFIED

MUCH TO ACCOMPLISH


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *varthx*
> 
> This is probably a stupid question, but is the classified voltage tuner supposed to immediately change the voltage? Is there a reason why it wouldn't be working? The Precision X one will change it, but obviously it is capped super low. :\\ I tried killing that process and still the classified controller doesn't do anything.
> 
> Also, thank you Menthol.


if you are using the "tool 2.0" with a 780Ti class, the only way to read the voltage change is with a DMM and a probelt. as soon as you hit "Apply" in the tool interface, the voltage is applied and is static. Once you load the gpu, it actually increases above what you set:

TiCvoltage.xls 8k .xls file


----------



## varthx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you are using the "tool 2.0" with a 780Ti class, the only way to read the voltage change is with a DMM and a probelt. as soon as you hit "Apply" in the tool interface, the voltage is applied and is static. Once you load the gpu, it actually increases above what you set:
> 
> TiCvoltage.xls 8k .xls file


I think I am. The one that's pinned on the first post. And thank you for the heads up.

Okay, so even though it doesn't show a change, I should trust that it has changed it to whatever my setting is?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Any idea why windows 8.1 reports differently from bios readings?


I have no clue, I don't/won't use windows 8 or 8.1


----------



## VSG

I was going to use Windows 8 pro that I got last year at the $15 promo and don't want to spend another $90 for Win 7 OEM unless I have to. I heard Windows 8 is more streamlined and the better scaling support for 4k is also not a bad thing.

But things like that above make me want to just go with Windows 7.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I was going to use Windows 8 pro that I got last year at the $15 promo and don't want to spend another $90 for Win 7 OEM unless I have to. I heard Windows 8 is more streamlined and the better scaling support for 4k is also not a bad thing.
> 
> But things like that above make me want to just go with Windows 7.


Gamers seem to like win 8, although it isn't as benchmark friendly, pretty much only Firestrike & FS Extreme can do as well or better in 8.
Benchmark validity is a bit of an issue as well, futuremark benchmarks have a system for validating win 8 scores, but with all other benches there is no way to tell if a score is valid, so scores that look too high can be blocked or removed just for being done in win 8.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Guys. POLL: any predictions how much better this KingPin classified going to be compared current classified? how better will this KingPin OC? I think its going to be some better but nothing like significantly better I guess, right? I'm trying to find out the differences between these 2 cards if anybody knows how they gonna compare please help me understand

Thanks.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Guys. POLL: any predictions how much better this KingPin classified going to be compared current classified? how better will this KingPin OC? I think its going to be some better but nothing like significantly better I guess, right? I'm trying to find out the differences between these 2 cards if anybody knows how they gonna compare please help me understand
> 
> Thanks.


On air or water, the Classified and Kingpin will be similar, on LN2 or other extreme cooling, the Kingpin is said to pull ahead.


----------



## emreonal69

Evga GTX780 Ti Classified + EK Block + EK Backplate + Evbot

I have got stable on core : 1385Mhz @1,425v / memory : 2000Mhz @ 1,75v

avg temp on load is 50-55 degree with liquid cooling

is that voltages safe for 7/24 usage ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreonal69*
> 
> Evga GTX780 Ti Classified + EK Block + EK Backplate + Evbot
> 
> I have got stable on core : 1385Mhz @1,425v / memory : 2000Mhz @ 1,75v
> 
> avg temp on load is 50-55 degree with liquid cooling
> 
> is that voltages safe for 7/24 usage ?


I think that's around 1.45-1475v with a multimeter.

The board, that's a safe voltage, but the chip could degrade quickly running that 24/7.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreonal69*
> 
> Evga GTX780 Ti Classified + EK Block + EK Backplate + Evbot
> 
> I have got stable on core : 1385Mhz @1,425v / memory : 2000Mhz @ 1,75v
> 
> avg temp on load is 50-55 degree with liquid cooling
> 
> is that voltages safe for 7/24 usage ?


for 24/7 I would say not really

I would go for something more like 1.3v / 1.35v Max for a 24/7

just that you know that 1.425v is really more like 1.475v 1.5v


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Guys. POLL: any predictions how much better this KingPin classified going to be compared current classified? how better will this KingPin OC? I think its going to be some better but nothing like significantly better I guess, right? I'm trying to find out the differences between these 2 cards if anybody knows how they gonna compare please help me understand
> 
> Thanks.


from what Jacob is saying the classified and the kingpin on Air and water will be close but the kingpin will most likely
OC a little better do to there aggressive binning of the chips

on LN2 it should out perform the Classified because of little tweaks that make the kingpin better for LN2 and the fact the it has an extra 6 pin will give it more power


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Guys. POLL: any predictions how much better this KingPin classified going to be compared current classified? how better will this KingPin OC? I think its going to be some better but nothing like significantly better I guess, right? I'm trying to find out the differences between these 2 cards if anybody knows how they gonna compare please help me understand
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> from what Jacob is saying the classified and the kingpin on Air and water will be close but the kingpin will most likely
> OC a little better do to there aggressive binning of the chips
> 
> on LN2 it should out perform the Classified because of little tweaks that make the kingpin better for LN2 and the fact the it has an extra 6 pin will give it more power
Click to expand...

Quote:


> At a glance:-
> 
> Up to 450W of Dedicated GPU Power - Dual 8pin + 6pin power input provides up to 450W of clean power
> 14+3 Phase Power Design
> EVGA ACX Cooling with 10cm fans - K|NGP|N inspired cooling design featuring dual 10cm fans
> Bundled Backplate - Custom EVGA backplate included
> Separate PWM Baseplate
> Enhancement PLL Circuitry
> Probelt with Bundled DMM Adapter and Status LEDs
> Pitch Black High Flow I/O Bracket
> XOC Voltage Modification Points


http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/tech-news-introducing-evga-geforce-gtx-780-ti-classified-kingpin-edition


----------



## skyn3t

any Classy Ti owner with stock bios in hands to upload it here for me, I need it quick if any is available.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Any price prediction on KingPin classified?

Guys will 1200W PSU be enough to fire up 2-way 780Ti classifieds(KingPin?) among with other components(VI formula, 4770k, 32GB ram, custom water cooling) in the rig?

particularly I'm talking about this *PSU*


----------



## fleetfeather

$800-850


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Any price prediction on KinPin classified?
> 
> Guys will 1200W PSU be enough to fire up 2-way 780Ti classifieds(KingPin?) among with other components(VI formula, 4770k, 32GB ram, custom water cooling) in the rig?
> 
> particularly I'm talking about this *PSU*


Jacob said around the $800 mark for the Kingpin. The psu is more than fine and the single 100 amp rail is to your advantage.

Quite possible you'll get shut downs pumping ~1.35v into your 780 ti cards though. If below, you're good to go.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> any Classy Ti owner with stock bios in hands to upload it here for me, I need it quick if any is available.


 GK110-stock.zip 135k .zip file


GK110-LN2.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> GK110-stock.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> GK110-LN2.zip 135k .zip file


nice mate I was just trying to upload too but it would not let me


----------



## RetiredAssassin

I've also read somewhere that KingPin edition will come bundled with waterblock? do you guys think it can be true?

Also, I'm wondering how Hydro Copper is different from Waterblock and Backplate?

Thanks


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> I've also read somewhere that KingPin edition will come bundled with waterblock? do you guys think it can be true?
> 
> Also, I'm wondering how Hydro Copper is different from Waterblock and Backplate?
> 
> Thanks


Since it's an EVGA card, it would probably come with one of the junk swiftech blocks they use.

Sorry, I've had major issues with the blocks on 5 different hydro copper cards.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> I've also read somewhere that KingPin edition will come bundled with waterblock? do you guys think it can be true?
> 
> Also, I'm wondering how Hydro Copper is different from Waterblock and Backplate?
> 
> Thanks


With block for 800 bucks!?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> With block for 800 bucks!?


No with out it will be a round 800$

With water block it will be more like 950$


----------



## szeged

if the kingpin card comes with a waterblock itll probably be that useless swiftech hydro copper one, what a terrible vrm/vram cooler that piece of crap is.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if the kingpin card comes with a waterblock itll probably be that useless swiftech hydro copper one, what a terrible vrm/vram cooler that piece of crap is.


This ^^^


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if the kingpin card comes with a waterblock itll probably be that useless swiftech hydro copper one, what a terrible vrm/vram cooler that piece of crap is.


Yup that's the crappy block they use on all there water cooled gpus


----------



## szeged

i dont know why they even use the hydro coppers, surely they have seen the vrm/vram performance of them compared to others.

the vram/vrm performance paired with the fact the hydro coppers are nearly $70 more than the EK blocks just makes me laugh.


----------



## ournewlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanshin*
> 
> You can buy the card at ncix, im in japan too and i buyed mine there.


Hi. Thanks for the info, I never heard of Ncix before, may give them a try but a bit concerned about their restocking fee in case I have a problem with it. Maybe I'm worrying too much!
Anyway, have you installed your cards yet? Have you noticed any high pitched noise? From what I'm reading coil whine is stopped or at least greatly reduced by enabling v-sync. Hope that's true.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> No with out it will be a round 800$
> 
> With water block it will be more like 950$


I would have spilt my coffee had it been 800 lmao


----------



## RetiredAssassin

I think it's gonna retail for 850$ and for waterblock another 50$?

Guys, would you share me your knowledge about how is waterblock different from hydro copper? I've tried to look it up but it couldn't find much on it, they almost looks the same, but as far reading in this forum I can tell that waterblock has better quality/performance compared to hydro copper? how do they compare to each other? Thanks


----------



## fleetfeather

The hydrocopper is a waterblocked 780Ti much the same as how you can buy your own waterblock and put it on a 780Ti.

The difference is that the hydrocopper waterblock doesn't perform as well as a EK waterblock


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The hydrocopper is a waterblocked 780Ti much the same as how you can buy your own waterblock and put it on a 780Ti.
> 
> The difference is that the hydrocopper waterblock doesn't perform as well as an *EK* waterblock


Or almost any other block for that matter, LOL


----------



## Ovrclck

Yep, it's junk. EK all the way.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## emreonal69

is there any way to apply voltages with evbot automaticly power on the pc , because I have set the voltages with evbot, its keep the values on system restart but when I shut down the pc and re open it the voltages turning default


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreonal69*
> 
> is there any way to apply voltages with evbot automaticly power on the pc , because I have set the voltages with evbot, its keep the values on system restart but when I shut down the pc and re open it the voltages turning default


Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The hydrocopper is a waterblocked 780Ti much the same as how you can buy your own waterblock and put it on a 780Ti.
> 
> The difference is that the hydrocopper waterblock doesn't perform as well as a EK waterblock


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Or almost any other block for that matter, LOL


Thanks for your input so essentially hydro copper is the same waterblock just in a difference that hydro copper doesn't perform quite as good as separate water block that you can buy and attach to the card for yourself?

btw... what is an *EK*?

Happy New Year To EveryBody!!!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Thanks for your input so essentially hydro copper is the same waterblock just in a difference that hydro copper doesn't perform quite as good as separate water block that you can buy and attach to the card for yourself?
> 
> btw... what is an *EK*?
> 
> Happy New Year To EveryBody!!!


Not what, who. They are one of the, dare I say, premier makers of liquid cooling products for the computer industry. Take a look, www.ekwb.com

Edit: spelling.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Not what, who. They are one of the, dare I say, premier makers of liquid cooling products for the computer industry. Take a look, www.ekwb.com
> 
> Edit: spelling.


AWESOME! thanks for your response brotha I've one more question then, since I just found out that there besides XSPC exists another brand with water cooling solution lol and this makes me to ask, do ekwb's GPU waterblock better compared to other brands that make waterblocks? because in *this* website I see variety of GPU waterblocks made by different companies so that's why I'm wondering how ekwb's waterblocks are better than these ones? Thanks


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> AWESOME! thanks for your response brotha I've one more question then, since I just found out that there besides XSPC exists another brand with water cooling solution lol and this makes me to ask, do ekwb's GPU waterblock better compared to other brands that make waterblocks? because in *this* website I see variety of GPU waterblocks made by different companies so that's why I'm wondering how ekwb's waterblocks are better than these ones? Thanks


Well, just like different makers of all products, you will have different levels of quality, fit, finish, design, function, and so on.

There are lots of makers of GPU blocks, EK, Heatkiller, xspc, alphacool, Bitspower, koolance, and others. Each company will have people who swear by their products. I have only used GPU blocks so far made by EK, Bitspower, and Heatkiller. They are all really well made, and they are all different in looks also. The blocks from other makers I can't personally say from use, but the ones from xspc are usually a bit cheaper, and from the ones I've held and looked at, there is a reason for that, it might cool as well as the others, but they don't look as nicely finished as them.

Just my opinion, no doubt, someone will come and argue that, and that's fine. I've found what works for me, and the pricing difference is so negligible that I don't see a reason to look at the less expensive blocks.


----------



## sdmf74

Swiftech Is coming out with a new line of blocks limited edition komodo. I'm sure they are aware by now that EK is kickin their *** so I wonder if they have done active vrm cooling with these and possibly offer them with the kingpin


----------



## szeged

they need to change something on their blocks, they have been pumping out the same crappy blocks over and over and i know i wont ever touch their blocks again.


----------



## sdmf74

I might head over to the H220 club and ask the rep over their about the new blocks see what he has to say


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> I think it's gonna retail for 850$ and for waterblock another 50$?
> 
> Guys, would you share me your knowledge about how is waterblock different from hydro copper? I've tried to look it up but it couldn't find much on it, they almost looks the same, but as far reading in this forum I can tell that waterblock has better quality/performance compared to hydro copper? how do they compare to each other? Thanks


No what ever the kingpin will and up costing the water block version will be a round 150$ more
It is just like buying a after market 3 person water block
The only deference is that EVGA applys the water block for you and that there block su..s


----------



## SeeThruHead

Just received my 780 Classy. What's the best software to use with this? Currently using Afterburner with voltage at 1.212 (still have the card on air.) Should I switch over to precisionx? What about the classified tool does that work with all software or only precx? Also I bought my card from a guy on Kingpin forums and he said theres already skynet bios loaded(not sure which one). Should I update it the rev3?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Just received my 780 Classy. What's the best software to use with this? Currently using Afterburner with voltage at 1.212 (still have the card on air.) Should I switch over to precisionx? What about the classified tool does that work with all software or only precx? Also I bought my card from a guy on Kingpin forums and he said theres already skynet bios loaded(not sure which one). Should I update it the rev3?


PM Gunslinger here on OCN. Same dude.


----------



## demo23019

Could someone please help

Im trying to use the ClassyVoltageTuner2.0 that's provided on first page.

Im using vBios-v380.80.21.01.80-NORMAL it doesn't seem to be working all i get is max 1.212. I check games with and the OSD with afterburner and even tried precision but is showing same voltage not what i set with voltage tuner,


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demo23019*
> 
> Could someone please help
> 
> Im trying to use the ClassyVoltageTuner2.0 that's provided on first page.
> 
> Im using vBios-v380.80.21.01.80-NORMAL it doesn't seem to be working all i get is max 1.212. I check games with and the OSD with afterburner and even tried precision but is showing same voltage not what i set with voltage tuner,


It is working Precision X can't read volts higher than 1.212v but that does not mean your not using more if you set the volts to 1.35v with the software tool 2.0 you are getting the volts you just can't see that you are


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I might head over to the H220 club and ask the rep over their about the new blocks see what he has to say


I personally have used Aqua, and EK, both were high quality blocks, I have the 780 Classified blocks that I purchased from EVGA before EK came out with blocks for the 780 Classified. In the early part of this thread there was pages of discussions about these blocks, they do cool the VRM and someone compared it to an EK, the cooling capability was very close so I keep my blocks and put them on my 780ti Classy's to save a couple bucks. I do not like the quality, especially the size of the mounting screws and they seem to be wrapped a tiny amount, the contact with the core is good but not very good contact with the memory or VRM's so I applied son non conductive TIM on the memory and VRM surfaces to improve contact. But EK was undecided about making 780 Classified blocks originally so some of us purchased what was available. If I was purchasing them at this time it would be EK


----------



## demo23019

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> It is working Precision X can't read volts higher than 1.212v but that does not mean your not using more if you set the volts to 1.35v with the software tool 2.0 you are getting the volts you just can't see that you are


Oh OK thats what i figured whats weird my temps dont seem to rise much from 1.212 to 1.3v that's why i wasn't sure if working or not.
Sucks i just got 2 classy cards both with low ASIC both don't overclock well at all.
On air ATM so don't want to push voltage too much.

Thanks for the help


----------



## skyn3t

Happy new year for everyone









skyn3t wishes the best for you and family.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Happy new year for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyn3t wishes the best for you and family.


Happy new year mate thanks for all your help over this year and I hope you have a even better year this coming year


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Thanks for your input so essentially hydro copper is the same waterblock just in a difference that hydro copper doesn't perform quite as good as separate water block that you can buy and attach to the card for yourself?
> 
> btw... what is an *EK*?
> 
> Happy New Year To EveryBody!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Yup that's the crappy block they use on all there water cooled gpus


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Thanks for your input so essentially hydro copper is the same waterblock just in a difference that hydro copper doesn't perform quite as good as separate water block that you can buy and attach to the card for yourself?
> 
> btw... what is an *EK*?
> 
> Just curious, but why is everyone dogging on the Hydro Copper/Swiftech blocks so much? I have 2 in my loop @ 1350 and they never see 50*. The reason why I bought them was for resell/ warranty purposes because they were going in my loop... but all the negative comments might change someones mind on purchasing one. Sure an EK might perform better but I cant see it performing so much better it would make a new comer to WC void their warranty.
> 
> Happy New Year To EveryBody!!!


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> It is working Precision X can't read volts higher than 1.212v but that does not mean your not using more if you set the volts to 1.35v with the software tool 2.0 you are getting the volts you just can't see that you are


So how else do u read voltage?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> So how else do u read voltage?


That classified has a place for reading volt
With a voltmeter that's a bout it
Other than that you just need to wing it

see picture


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> That classified has a place for reading volt
> With a voltmeter that's a bout it
> Other than that you just need to wing it
> 
> see picture


Oh great! I dont wanna trouble u but is there a guide i can look at to know which points my DMM should be placed? Thx!


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Oh great! I dont wanna trouble u but is there a guide i can look at to know which points my DMM should be placed? Thx!


Sorry mate I don't know

But there are guys here how do
And use it all the time like
Jpmboy , lilchronic , MrTooshort , Menthol and skyn3t and some others I would try PM one of them and see if they can help you mate


----------



## Menthol

Here is a little piece of strange information I'd like to share, my 2 cards with Sky's bios were clocking to about 1385 mhz at 1.4 volts, about 100 mhz lower than my 780 non ti Classifieds would clock, but much more powerful cards at the lower clock. then for some reason they would only pass a benchmark at about 1335 without the 116 error, I cleaned and reinstalled drivers changed from Precision to AB, was wondering if my cards were degrading at some decelerated pace, then I was reading one of those pcie 2.0 versus 3.0 threads and remembered I'd swapped my SBE chip for an IV-E chip, went into the bios and changed pcie 3.0 to 2.0 and now my cards clock back up to where they did before. Strange thing is I had the 4930k on a RIVBE and the cards would clock close to 1400mhz then I swapped my M/B to my RIVE and a 3970X and the cards clocked good, but with the 4930K on the RIVE at pcie 3.0 lost 100mhz with bios pcie set to 3.0, I was thoroughly stumped for a while there, This may not be true for anyone else but I thought I may share


----------



## Baasha

Anyone running 4-Way GTX-780 Ti Classified? I assume the GPUs would be under water but would like to see some numbers.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Sorry mate I don't know
> 
> But there are guys here how do
> And use it all the time like
> Jpmboy , lilchronic , MrTooshort , Menthol and skyn3t and some others I would try PM one of them and see if they can help you mate


Okie! Will do! Thankfully my 770 Classified has those pintouts







but no evbot


----------



## Instashox

Hi guys is there anyway for the Classified Voltage Tool voltages to be applied at startup as opposed to having to re input them?

Thanks


----------



## Jimhans1

@Tbolo

Using a 3rd party block will NOT void EVGA's warranty unless you physically damaged the card while putting the block on. As long as you save the original aircooler you took off, and put it back on before you RMA the card, you are fine under the original warranty.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ournewlife*
> 
> What do you think about this
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> Is it the heatsink vibrating or something else?
> 
> Thanks.


Sounds like coil whine to me - especially if it happens at load.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Here is a little piece of strange information I'd like to share, my 2 cards with Sky's bios were clocking to about 1385 mhz at 1.4 volts, about 100 mhz lower than my 780 non ti Classifieds would clock, but much more powerful cards at the lower clock. then for some reason they would only pass a benchmark at about 1335 without the 116 error, I cleaned and reinstalled drivers changed from Precision to AB, was wondering if my cards were degrading at some decelerated pace, then I was reading one of those pcie 2.0 versus 3.0 threads and remembered I'd swapped my SBE chip for an IV-E chip, went into the bios and changed pcie 3.0 to 2.0 and now my cards clock back up to where they did before. Strange thing is I had the 4930k on a RIVBE and the cards would clock close to 1400mhz then I swapped my M/B to my RIVE and a 3970X and the cards clocked good, but with the 4930K on the RIVE at pcie 3.0 lost 100mhz with bios pcie set to 3.0, I was thoroughly stumped for a while there, This may not be true for anyone else but I thought I may share


that is dos not sound good it my be a bios thing

my R4BE and 4930k will be here in 2 day to replace my R4E and 3930k
I hope I don't have the same problem

it seems like are card perfume a round the same clocks and Volts
what are you getting on the memory side ?

and I will report back and tell you if I get the same problem


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Instashox*
> 
> Hi guys is there anyway for the Classified Voltage Tool voltages to be applied at startup as opposed to having to re input them?
> 
> Thanks


Not yet. Some of the guys are trying to reverse engineer the program, not sure where it is at.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## demo23019

How safe would it be to run these at 1.23v?
Seems to be sweetspot ATM to achieve 1.3ghz core stable *knock on wood*

These are not going to be stressing 24/7 and i do moderate amount of gaming

Haven t seen temps go over 83c and this is with few runs with unique heaven


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> that is dos not sound good it my be a bios thing
> 
> my R4BE and 4930k will be here in 2 day to replace my R4E and 3930k
> I hope I don't have the same problem
> 
> it seems like are card perfume a round the same clocks and Volts
> what are you getting on the memory side ?
> 
> and I will report back and tell you if I get the same problem


I don't remember for sure if this was happening with the 4930 on my RIVBE board or not, I had a 3930k and a 3970x both die on me, as soon as I get another 3930k I plan on selling my RIVBE and 4930k.
Chances of getting a high clocking SB-E chip seems better than a IV-E, for the few that have high clocking IV-E chips congratulations to them, mine will do a little over 4.9ghz.

The memory on the Vid cards I have will clock all day long at 8000mhz, will do more but starts getting unstable

I looked back at a couple benchmarks with the RIVBE board and I did not have the pcie 3.0 lane issue only on the RIVE board


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I don't remember for sure if this was happening with the 4930 on my RIVBE board or not, I had a 3930k and a 3970x both die on me, as soon as I get another 3930k I plan on selling my RIVBE and 4930k.
> Chances of getting a high clocking SB-E chip seems better than a IV-E, for the few that have high clocking IV-E chips congratulations to them, mine will do a little over 4.9ghz.
> 
> The memory on the Vid cards I have will clock all day long at 8000mhz, will do more but starts getting unstable


why are you selling the R4BE you don't like the Mobo ?

4.9GHz on a IV-E is really good = to a 3930k @ 5.1GHz - 5.2GHz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *varthx*
> 
> I think I am. The one that's pinned on the first post. And thank you for the heads up.
> 
> Okay, so even though it doesn't show a change, I should trust that it has changed it to whatever my setting is?


actually, if you look at the table, it seems as though the Ti Classy has LLC disabled. (vddc increases under load)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Oh great! I dont wanna trouble u but is there a guide i can look at to know which points my DMM should be placed? Thx!




same pinouts as the 680 classy. buy a probelt when evga has them in stock

i posted an xls sheet with some measurements.,


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Here is a little piece of strange information I'd like to share, my 2 cards with Sky's bios were clocking to about 1385 mhz at 1.4 volts, about 100 mhz lower than my 780 non ti Classifieds would clock, but much more powerful cards at the lower clock. then for some reason they would only pass a benchmark at about 1335 without the 116 error, I cleaned and reinstalled drivers changed from Precision to AB, was wondering if my cards were degrading at some decelerated pace, then I was reading one of those pcie 2.0 versus 3.0 threads and remembered I'd swapped my SBE chip for an IV-E chip, went into the bios and changed pcie 3.0 to 2.0 and now my cards clock back up to where they did before. Strange thing is I had the 4930k on a RIVBE and the cards would clock close to 1400mhz then I swapped my M/B to my RIVE and a 3970X and the cards clocked good, but with the 4930K on the RIVE at pcie 3.0 lost 100mhz with bios pcie set to 3.0, I was thoroughly stumped for a while there, This may not be true for anyone else but I thought I may share










.....









only a brief (sober) experience with this 4930/r4be. I did have to drop the clocks a bit (got the notorious 116) but actually scored higher in 3dmk11 with lower clocks (?) mostly due to improved phyx vs my 3930k. I have some time in the next days (and cold weather) to see if mine is behaving the same way.

seems like i got a solid 4.90GHz witgh temps under 70C on this 4930... trying for 5.0 but the vcore will have to be >1.5V. Is that too over-the-top?

{yeah - back online... BAC is back to normal..}


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> same pinouts as the 680 classy. buy a probelt when evga has them in stock
> 
> i posted an xls sheet with some measurements.,


happy new year!

can also read here if you dont have a probe it


----------



## rquinn19

So I've got a decent overclocking (IMHO) 780 Classified. I'm considering returning it for a MSI 780 TI Gaming. I've got some store credit to burn and it'll cost me $30 out of pocket. But then there's the ACX TI for $30 more than that. Am I crazy to upgrade? Should I consider the ACX TI? Should i just stick with what I've got? Performance isn't bad, but I've got a 144hz monitor and I don't need fps that high all the time obviously, but I do like them high with some eye candy. I also feel if I don't do this now I'll be kicking myself in 6 months. Even though at some point i think I'd want to go SLI, just not this soon.

Any and all input is welcome and appreciated. Happy New Year


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rquinn19*
> 
> So I've got a decent overclocking (IMHO) 780 Classified. I'm considering returning it for a MSI 780 TI Gaming. I've got some store credit to burn and it'll cost me $30 out of pocket. But then there's the ACX TI for $30 more than that. Am I crazy to upgrade? Should I consider the ACX TI? Should i just stick with what I've got? Performance isn't bad, but I've got a 144hz monitor and I don't need fps that high all the time obviously, but I do like them high with some eye candy. I also feel if I don't do this now I'll be kicking myself in 6 months. Even though at some point i think I'd want to go SLI, just not this soon.
> 
> Any and all input is welcome and appreciated. Happy New Year


I'd upgrade to either TI if it was me.


----------



## fleetfeather

Ohhhhhhh babyyyyy


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I'd upgrade to either TI if it was me.


you mean the TI kingpin if it was you


----------



## rquinn19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I'd upgrade to either TI if it was me.


Thanks. Gonna do it. Just seems like my OC'd Classy is faster than a stock TI. Wasn't sure if it were worth the risk of geting a dud (like my 4770k)


----------



## fatlardo

So just to make sure, can the seasonic 1k platinum handle 2 overclocked gtx 780 classys? When I tried sometimes I would get shutdowns.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> So just to make sure, can the seasonic 1k platinum handle 2 overclocked gtx 780 classys? When I tried sometimes I would get shutdowns.


Medium to high overclocks, like 1250Mhz and 1.25v for example, will be fine.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I don't remember for sure if this was happening with the 4930 on my RIVBE board or not, I had a 3930k and a 3970x both die on me, as soon as I get another 3930k I plan on selling my RIVBE and 4930k.
> Chances of getting a high clocking SB-E chip seems better than a IV-E, for the few that have high clocking IV-E chips congratulations to them, mine will do a little over 4.9ghz.
> The memory on the Vid cards I have will clock all day long at 8000mhz, will do more but starts getting unstable
> I looked back at a couple benchmarks with the RIVBE board and I did not have the pcie 3.0 lane issue only on the RIVE board


Not that I run the same juice that menthol does... but what seems to be helping me with SLI 780TiCs on this r4be is increasing PEXVDD above 1.114V,; I'm guessing you already have this maxed out? If not, give it a try. So far I'm able to reach the same GPU clocks i had on with a 3930K on this MB. Haven't tried to get this 4930 to 5.0, but 4.9 is stable @ 1.47 (load) with an offset.

So for instance 1.46875/1.8/1.114 failed at 1385/1965, but 1.46875/1.8/1.178 worked:

(1st place in 3DMK11 Extreme)


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> So just to make sure, can the seasonic 1k platinum handle 2 overclocked gtx 780 classys? When I tried sometimes I would get shutdowns.
> 
> 
> 
> Medium to high overclocks, like 1250Mhz and 1.25v for example, will be fine.
Click to expand...

same applies for a ax1200i? Max 1.3v?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> same pinouts as the 680 classy. buy a probelt when evga has them in stock
> 
> i posted an xls sheet with some measurements.,


Thanks! Not too familiar with probelt. Correct me if im wrong but sticking my DMM on pins GPU and GND righr beside is wot i want for gpu voltage yes?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Thanks! Not too familiar with probelt. Correct me if im wrong but sticking my DMM on pins GPU and GND righr beside is wot i want for gpu voltage yes?


yes... always touch the ground pin first and have a stady hand! luckily, every other pin is a ground.

sorry: probe it!

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000010


----------



## skyn3t

quick question but need quick answer. who went above 1.4v here without crash and what was the top core clock?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes... always touch the ground pin first and have a stady hand! luckily, every other pin is a ground.
> 
> sorry: probe it!
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000010


Lol my MVE has probelt







thanks!


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Not that I run the same juice that menthol does... but what seems to be helping me with SLI 780TiCs on this r4be is increasing PEXVDD above 1.114V,; I'm guessing you already have this maxed out? If not, give it a try. So far I'm able to reach the same GPU clocks i had on with a 3930K on this MB. Haven't tried to get this 4930 to 5.0, but 4.9 is stable @ 1.47 (load) with an offset.
> 
> So for instance 1.46875/1.8/1.114 failed at 1385/1965, but 1.46875/1.8/1.178 worked:
> 
> (1st place in 3DMK11 Extreme)


How are you getting that much volts with out crashing lucky you

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> quick question but need quick answer. who went above 1.4v here without crash and what was the top core clock?


Me a lilchronic can do 1.425v
But it seems jpmboy can do 1.46v


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> quick question but need quick answer. who went above 1.4v here without crash and what was the top core clock?


@ 1.425 via classy voltage tool i was able to hit 1476Mhz core


----------



## msthilaire

I think I'm doing something wrong here, I am using the GTX Controller and the Skyn3t's LN2 bios (r3), but I can't get the voltage to take over 1.212v.

I keep hitting apply in the Classified Controller but it doesn't seem to affect the values in the EVGA tools, is that normal?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> How are you getting that much volts with out crashing lucky you
> Me a lilchronic can do 1.425v
> But it seems jpmboy can do 1.46v


now can you tell if you crashed and how you crashed with BSOD code after going above it if crash happen?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> same applies for a ax1200i? Max 1.3v?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Yeah, maybe a tad more before shut downs. You can experiment yourself and see. You won't blow something up, your computer will just restart if it can't handle the load.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> now can you tell if you crashed and how you crashed with BSOD code after going above it if crash happen?


for me I don't my crash with a BSOD I get a hard restart black screen every time I try running the card with more than 1.425v

but I only have a AX 860 so it could be I just don't have the power

in 2 more days I will have a 1300w PSU so than I will see if it was because of the low power or not


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> How are you getting that much volts with out crashing lucky you
> Me a lilchronic can do 1.425v
> But it seems jpmboy can do 1.46v


1.46875 is actually *1.512* when the card is loaded.

using 2 PSUs, a 1200 and a 1050.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> @ 1.425 via classy voltage tool i was able to hit 1476Mhz core


thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> for me I don't my crash with a BSOD I get a hard restart black screen every time I try running the card with more than 1.425v
> 
> but I only have a AX 860 so it could be I just don't have the power
> 
> in 2 more days I will have a 1300w PSU so than I will see if it was because of the low power or not


so no app crash right, only black screen and PC reboot?

thank you.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> thank you.
> so no app crash right, only black screen and PC reboot?
> 
> thank you.


yup just Black screen and PC reboot


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msthilaire*
> 
> I think I'm doing something wrong here, I am using the GTX Controller and the Skyn3t's LN2 bios (r3), but I can't get the voltage to take over 1.212v.
> 
> I keep hitting apply in the Classified Controller but it doesn't seem to affect the values in the EVGA tools, is that normal?


you can ONLY READ THE APPLIED VDDC with a DMM. (or try HW monitor... but didn't work for me)


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.46875 is actually *1.512* when the card is loaded.
> 
> using 2 PSUs, a 1200 and a 1050.


nice so I think im, going to keep this AX860 and pare it up with the 1300w that is coming


----------



## fatlardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> yup just Black screen and PC reboot


Thats what I get too with trying 1.35 with my comp......guess I need a new psu.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> quick question but need quick answer. who went above 1.4v here without crash and what was the top core clock?


1.475v at 1450 core and black screen reboot.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I don't remember for sure if this was happening with the 4930 on my RIVBE board or not, I had a 3930k and a 3970x both die on me, as soon as I get another 3930k I plan on selling my RIVBE and 4930k.
> Chances of getting a high clocking SB-E chip seems better than a IV-E, for the few that have high clocking IV-E chips congratulations to them, mine will do a little over 4.9ghz.
> The memory on the Vid cards I have will clock all day long at 8000mhz, will do more but starts getting unstable
> I looked back at a couple benchmarks with the RIVBE board and I did not have the pcie 3.0 lane issue only on the RIVE board
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I run the same juice that menthol does... but what seems to be helping me with SLI 780TiCs on this r4be is increasing PEXVDD above 1.114V,; I'm guessing you already have this maxed out? If not, give it a try. So far I'm able to reach the same GPU clocks i had on with a 3930K on this MB. Haven't tried to get this 4930 to 5.0, but 4.9 is stable @ 1.47 (load) with an offset.
> 
> So for instance 1.46875/1.8/1.114 failed at 1385/1965, but 1.46875/1.8/1.178 worked:
> 
> (1st place in 3DMK11 Extreme)
Click to expand...

Where you on the list? 

Sent from my LG Optimus Prime


----------



## GhostDog99

o hand my top core is 1425 @ 1.425v


----------



## Maximus Knight

Sent from my LG Optimus Prime


----------



## Maximus Knight

There you are!

















Sent from my LG Optimus Prime


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus Prime


your looking @ singale GPU score

he posted SLI score


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yeah, maybe a tad more before shut downs. You can experiment yourself and see. You won't blow something up, your computer will just restart if it can't handle the load.


Thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can ONLY READ THE APPLIED VDDC with a DMM. (or try HW monitor... but didn't work for me)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can ONLY READ THE APPLIED VDDC with a DMM. (or try HW monitor... but didn't work for me)


this should be added to OP.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Where you on the list?
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus Prime


http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.5/2+gpu

and

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0.5/2+gpu


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> this should be added to OP.


maybe with others verifying results, this too:

TiCvoltage.xls 8k .xls file


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Where you on the list?
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus Prime
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.5/2+gpu
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0.5/2+gpu
Click to expand...

Nice!!!

Sent from my LG Optimus Prime


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 1.475v at 1450 core and black screen reboot.


why you think you black screen like everyone else?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msthilaire*
> 
> I think I'm doing something wrong here, I am using the GTX Controller and the Skyn3t's LN2 bios (r3), but I can't get the voltage to take over 1.212v.
> 
> I keep hitting apply in the Classified Controller but it doesn't seem to affect the values in the EVGA tools, is that normal?


just noticed... you shouldn't use/touch the precX volt slider when using OVTool2.0. Just use PrecX or AB for the power and clocks. conflicting volt commands to the card(s) is a no-no.


----------



## msthilaire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> this should be added to OP.


Agreed, thank you for the answer! I am new to the tool, didn't know this was the case but it's what I suspected.

So far I got the card to 1267 MHz, but can't seem to do much better on air without crashes, I think it might be a little low.

What have others been able to achieve at 1.35 ( no evbot )?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> why you think you black screen like everyone else?


i can pass firestrike at 1344 core at 1.45v and 1.475v but if i go to 1450 core at any voltage it black screen resets.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> why you think you black screen like everyone else?


when i hit that limit, seems (lately) to at least CTD with NV driver failing, or just crashed the driver so bad i have to do a reset (teltail sign is the cloks revert to default, but not the volts.). If you're getting a BLKSCRN and restart - that's gotta be the PSU. A BLCKSCRN which doesn't reset the board should drop a bugcheck code.. unless it's system memory blackout?

ahh - edit: just realized i flashed back to the ftw2002 bios 2 days ago... (daaaaaum).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i can pass firestrike at 1344 core at 1.45v and 1.475v but if i go to 1450 core at any voltage it black screen resets.


That sounds like something Skyn3t can fix! ... work the magic!


----------



## BroHamBone

Been running benches in firestrike and increased core, but score went down drastically. I did notice the gpu usage is erratic instead of steady like past benches. Do I need to increase voltage?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> when i hit that limit, seems (lately) to at least CTD with NV driver failing, or just carashed th driver so bad i have to do a reset (teltail sign is the cloks revert to default, but not the volts.). If you're getting a BLKSCRN and restart - that's gotta be the PSU. A BLCKSCRN which doesn't reset the board should drop a bugcheck code.. unless it's system memory blackout?
> 
> ahh - edit: just realized i flashed back to the ftw2002 bios 2 days ago... (daaaaaum).


that what I was hoping and thinking that it is just a PSU thing

my card clock the same with Skys and the FTW2002 bios no deference but the power limit
so your getting better clock with the FTW2002 ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That sounds like something Skyn3t can fix! ... work the magic!


I hope so


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> maybe with others verifying results, this too:
> 
> TiCvoltage.xls 8k .xls file


That's good stuff. Thanks man.


----------



## skyn3t

lol a bigger dedicated PSU may fix it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> that what I was hoping and thinking that it is just a PSU thing
> 
> my card clock the same with Skys and the FTW2002 bios no deference but the power limit
> *so your getting better clock with the FTW2002 ?*
> I hope so


No! just forgot where i was... you know, the fog of NYE


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No! just forgot where i was... you know, the fog of NYE


LOL mate


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> same pinouts as the 680 classy. buy a probelt when evga has them in stock
> 
> i posted an xls sheet with some measurements.,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Not too familiar with probelt. Correct me if im wrong but sticking my DMM on pins GPU and GND righr beside is wot i want for gpu voltage yes?
Click to expand...

Be careful ftw420 said he killed a card by touching the wrong spot.


----------



## kakao

i have skynet bios and with evga voltage controller i can max volt at 1.35. How can i try 1.5v only with EVBOT? any programm?i have 780 classy


----------



## lilchronic

just did a run Firestrike E run 1450Mhz / 2001 @ 1.425v
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2082376


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakao*
> 
> i have skynet bios and with evga voltage controller i can max volt at 1.35. How can i try 1.5v only with EVBOT? any programm?i have 780 classy


if you have a 780 Classified than yes


----------



## kakao

i can only order from evga?any cheaper site>?80 euro is too much. plus 150 waterblock







damn i could upgrade to evga 780ti classy with 230eyuro









anyone selling Evbot?


----------



## wrogad

gpu-z link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wfsrp/


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakao*
> 
> i can only order from evga?any cheaper site>?80 euro is too much. plus 150 waterblock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn i could upgrade to evga 780ti classy with 230eyuro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone selling Evbot?


How much do used evbots sell for anyway?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kakao*
> 
> i can only order from evga?any cheaper site>?80 euro is too much. plus 150 waterblock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn i could upgrade to evga 780ti classy with 230eyuro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone selling Evbot?
> 
> 
> 
> How much do used evbots sell for anyway?
Click to expand...

I think you need to get lucky these days and find one second hand. Retail is like $100


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I think you need to get lucky these days and find one second hand. Retail is like $100


Dannggg..


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> just did a run Firestrike E run 1450Mhz / 2001 @ 1.425v
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2082376


Very nice chronic very nice


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I think you need to get lucky these days and find one second hand. Retail is like $100


As far as I now they don't sell the EVBot any more if you want to get one it is only second hand from someone


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Very nice chronic very nice


thanks !
switched back to the .82 drivers got a better gpu score
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2082712


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I think you need to get lucky these days and find one second hand. Retail is like $100


Sold one of mine for 250 last week. Srs.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Sold one of mine for 250 last week. Srs.


O.O


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I think you need to get lucky these days and find one second hand. Retail is like $100
> 
> 
> 
> Sold one of mine for 250 last week. Srs.
Click to expand...

Spreading fud again?

If they are really discontinued seems like they will stop putting the ports on the gpu's no? I mean kind of screws the new customers buying their top card if they can't get the part that runs it at its full potential.

I found a thread where Jacob said they were "out of stock" and he wasn't sure when they would return. But that sounds like PR to me. Although I guess nvidia made them take the evbot port off the 680 classy? Not sure why it made its way back to the 780 (not complaining)


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> O.O


There's probably a max of 20 EVbots in Australia I reckon, so maybe the market price is a bit higher than in the states. Still, I was pretty surprised to see it sell haha

Edit: Jacob said previously that EvBots can still be manufactured, but the cost for them would be much higher due to lack of quantities being produced.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> There's probably a max of 20 EVbots in Australia I reckon, so maybe the market price is a bit higher than in the states. Still, I was pretty surprised to see it sell haha
> 
> Edit: Jacob said previously that EvBots can still be manufactured, but the cost for them would be much higher due to lack of quantities being produced.


Im gonna reckon dat if there are pple willing to shell out 250 bucks, a tag of 149 sounds fairly attractive to me


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Im gonna reckon dat if there are pple willing to shell out 250 bucks, a tag of 149 sounds fairly attractive to me


I believe someone on OCN over in the states paid 125 for one about a month ago. Best of luck with any purchases you make


----------



## Doogiehouser

Just got my 780 classified in a couple days ago. I never overclocked much on my last card, a 580, so I'm not entirely sure how to start. ASIC and this modifier way of overclocking is also new to me. Seems like my ASIC at 60% is well below average. At the moment I have my card stable at +115/+100 on air with no overvolting. Is that any good? Also, would that be a good place for me to start overvolting? Thanks, I'm a bit behind on all of this lol.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*
> 
> Just got my 780 classified in a couple days ago. I never overclocked much on my last card, a 580, so I'm not entirely sure how to start. ASIC and this modifier way of overclocking is also new to me. Seems like my ASIC at 60% is well below average. At the moment I have my card stable at +115/+100 on air with no overvolting. Is that any good? Also, would that be a good place for me to start overvolting? Thanks, I'm a bit behind on all of this lol.


hello NPH


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thanks !
> switched back to the .82 drivers got a better gpu score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2082712


About 100 points better gpu score than I have gotten and 10mhz more on the gpu core


----------



## Maximus Knight

Just thought id ask, if anyone here is keen to sell his or her 780 classy with block be it HC or EK, shoot me a PM? Soz its off topic!


----------



## fleetfeather

Ill do validation tomorrow once I pull the Bot out


----------



## demo23019

Is 1.23v OK to run on these on air if i keep temps at bay *80c max*?

Custom bios max is 1.212 so not much of a jump im thinking its OK but just want others opinion.

edit

Also is GPUz VRM temp sensor accurate? Ive been going by that to read VRM temps...TIA


----------



## szeged

malwarebytes keeps flagging the classy voltage tool as a virus -_-


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> malwarebytes keeps flagging the classy voltage tool as a virus -_-


that is because it behaves like a virus


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> that is because it behaves like a virus


its never set off any alarms for me before today though lol


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its never set off any alarms for me before today though lol


will it should have lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> will it should have lol


i run MWB also.. haven't see the tool 2.0 flagged as a virus yet. where did you see that? after a scheduled scan?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i run MWB also.. haven't see the tool 2.0 flagged as a virus yet. where did you see that? after a scheduled scan?


no every time I open it

but I have Kaspersky

but it should show one every one because the 2.0 tool is a hack so it behaves like a virus but it is not
you should get a warning that is behaving like ...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> no every time I open it
> but I have Kaspersky
> but it should show one every one because the 2.0 tool is a hack so it behaves like a virus but it is not
> you should get a warning that is behaving like ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I better check that my MWB and MSE is working correctly...


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I better check that my MWB and MSE is working correctly...


Ehh I would say dont worry about it!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> my classys are here
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/eaqgw/
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/AACE3BE4-5E9A-4F07-962C-D748B053227D.jpg.html
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/8A22A5DB-8C14-49F7-81A6-473584120CEC.jpg.html
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/BF5348A6-AF8F-4C71-8CE4-194A7C74D97B.jpg.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> I just got my 780 Classy. Gpuz validation link. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2f9y3/ hope that's OK.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Woo received my card today.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3uczu/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i cant even use 1.5v i get bsod 0x116
> 
> and also 1.5v through the classy voltage tool my DVM reads 1.553v
> so i think 780ti classy's have a 0% LLC ... i want to check the reference ti but dont know where the voltage points are to check


Anything Above 1.4v doesn't increase my core speed but I am not getting any bsod's anymore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> strong island 1, I own three but here's the validation link for one of them: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/znqcb/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icepaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Seconded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be good ! I can get a decent overclock with skyn3t's bios and the voltage tool, but Heaven score goes down instead of up. So I'm confused at the mo. But then, I'm a n00b at this...
Click to expand...

That happens a lot to me when I have the memory clocked too high and also power/temp limit throttling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenetic*
> 
> New gtx 780 classified owner here.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ws4kv/
> 
> 2x classy's in sli with ek classy full cover blocks and backplates. Running at 1315 core 7000 mem @ 55c stable with 1.3v ov.
> 
> Love these cards easy the most stable and cool running cards ive ever had. BF4 is uber smooth.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> why the gene? just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> it will fit better in my case and i can add thicker radiator's
> and idk i just like it
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Here is a little piece of strange information I'd like to share, my 2 cards with Sky's bios were clocking to about 1385 mhz at 1.4 volts, about 100 mhz lower than my 780 non ti Classifieds would clock, but much more powerful cards at the lower clock. then for some reason they would only pass a benchmark at about 1335 without the 116 error, I cleaned and reinstalled drivers changed from Precision to AB, was wondering if my cards were degrading at some decelerated pace, then I was reading one of those pcie 2.0 versus 3.0 threads and remembered I'd swapped my SBE chip for an IV-E chip, went into the bios and changed pcie 3.0 to 2.0 and now my cards clock back up to where they did before. Strange thing is I had the 4930k on a RIVBE and the cards would clock close to 1400mhz then I swapped my M/B to my RIVE and a 3970X and the cards clocked good, but with the 4930K on the RIVE at pcie 3.0 lost 100mhz with bios pcie set to 3.0, I was thoroughly stumped for a while there, This may not be true for anyone else but I thought I may share


That is wierd, I have to check it out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> quick question but need quick answer. who went above 1.4v here without crash and what was the top core clock?


I can go above 1.4v but 1424core is the highest I have gotten.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakao*
> 
> i have skynet bios and with evga voltage controller i can max volt at 1.35. How can i try 1.5v only with EVBOT? any programm?i have 780 classy


The classy 2.0 overvolt tool only allows 1.35v for the 780 classy and 1.5v for ti classy. 1.5v is only available with evbot for 780 classy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrogad*
> 
> gpu-z link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wfsrp/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I think you need to get lucky these days and find one second hand. Retail is like $100
> 
> 
> 
> Sold one of mine for 250 last week. Srs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spreading fud again?
> 
> If they are really discontinued seems like they will stop putting the ports on the gpu's no? I mean kind of screws the new customers buying their top card if they can't get the part that runs it at its full potential.
> 
> I found a thread where Jacob said they were "out of stock" and he wasn't sure when they would return. But that sounds like PR to me. Although I guess nvidia made them take the evbot port off the 680 classy? Not sure why it made its way back to the 780 (not complaining)
Click to expand...

I believe they are discontinued.

I updated the list, if I missed anyone please let me know. Also I might have some people as stock cooler who aren't, so please let me know if it needs to be changed and what to. Thanks. Sorry for delay with list. I was kinda away for the holidays.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Just thought id ask, if anyone here is keen to sell his or her 780 classy with block be it HC or EK, shoot me a PM? Soz its off topic!


I've been thinking about selling my 780 classy to upgrade to ti classy. No block but it's a really good overclocker, got 3630 in valley on air with a 1430 core and 3674 mem. 77.6% acis if it even matters.

I run daily 1.212v, +150 core +600 mem in px, all games are stable including tomb raider, bf4/3 and far cry 3. Lmk if interested.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## OccamRazor

http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,20.html

HEADS UP! AB beta 18!!!!

Go and get it!!

Cheers

Ed

(Skyn3t Team)


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/msi_afterburner_beta_download,20.html
> 
> HEADS UP! AB beta 18!!!!
> 
> Go and get it!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed
> 
> (Skyn3t Team)


Geeze Evga needs to get on this they are far behind in PX revisions and bios now... wth are they doing and I know its not Jacobs fault he does a bang up job talking to people.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Nothing is terribly wrong with the current PX if you have a Classified. Voltages don't show, but they can be set easily with the tool. The only issues I have had from PX has come from not uninstalling and reinstalling PX after a flash or not restarting PX after a driver crash. Small issues with easy fixes. As for the bios, you can grab one from the start of the thread that works great. There is one that is set to work with afterburner for the 780 Ti since you have issues with PX.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Nothing is terribly wrong with the current PX if you have a Classified. Voltages don't show, but they can be set easily with the tool. The only issues I have had from PX has come from not uninstalling and reinstalling PX after a flash or not restarting PX after a driver crash. Small issues with easy fixes. As for the bios, you can grab one from the start of the thread that works great. There is one that is set to work with afterburner for the 780 Ti since you have issues with PX.


Problem is that the Classy voltage control dosent seem to be working right with some cards.... my card is locked at 1.212 no matter what I have done.


----------



## criminal

Anyone tried purchasing an EVBOT from here?

http://www.seaboom.com/scripts/product.asp?PRDCODE=1884-100-EV-EB01-BR&REFID=FR

Thinking about taking a chance on one.


----------



## PaulPanZer

hi,

you can flash a normal GTX 780 SC ACX with a bios of Classified.

Thank you for the answer ever


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulPanZer*
> 
> hi,
> 
> you can flash a normal GTX 780 SC ACX with a bios of Classified.
> 
> Thank you for the answer ever


No.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Problem is that the Classy voltage control dosent seem to be working right with some cards.... my card is locked at 1.212 no matter what I have done.


I don't think they are going to be allowed to fix PX how you are wanting it, same for the bios. It would be nice, but nvidia probably wouldn't be very happy. It is the same reason afterburner has it's own set of hassles. I hope you get your voltage issues sorted, as your not going to find your max clock with this card otherwise.


----------



## PaulPanZer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> No.


Why







?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I don't think they are going to be allowed to fix PX how you are wanting it, same for the bios. It would be nice, but nvidia probably wouldn't be very happy. It is the same reason afterburner has it's own set of hassles. I hope you get your voltage issues sorted, as your not going to find your max clock with this card otherwise.


Yeah I just dont understand why Nvidia has such a problem with it, were buying their darn best card lol


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulPanZer*
> 
> Why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Because it probably wouldn't be compatible, and even if you could get it to go on, without the extra power cable, you wouldn't be able to provide enough voltage to the card to use it anyways.


----------



## Ovrclck

Can the latest AB beta do 1.35v+?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Problem is that the Classy voltage control dosent seem to be working right with some cards.... my card is locked at 1.212 no matter what I have done.


how do you know it is locked to 1.212v and the tool is not working to you have a voltmeter ?

PX will only show 1.212v even if you set the tool to 1.4v but just because PX is not showing the volts does not mean your not getting the volts mate


----------



## PaulPanZer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Because it probably wouldn't be compatible, and even if you could get it to go on, without the extra power cable, you wouldn't be able to provide enough voltage to the card to use it anyways.


mhh, would like to unlock 1.35 volts, what is the difference SC for Classi?
Has the Classi more phases?


----------



## Icepaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> how do you know it is locked to 1.212v and the tool is not working to you have a voltmeter ?
> 
> PX will only show 1.212v even if you set the tool to 1.4v but just because PX is not showing the volts does not mean your not getting the volts mate


A

GPU-Z log won't show more than 1.212V either ?


----------



## szeged

so are people still getting shut downs at high voltage and high core clocks?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulPanZer*
> 
> mhh, would like to unlock 1.35 volts, what is the difference SC for Classi?
> Has the Classi more phases?


the difference is the 780 TI Classified has way better power design
and it can use up to 1.5v right know

the 780 TI SC is a reference card that is just OC a little bit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icepaw*
> 
> A
> 
> GPU-Z log won't show more than 1.212V either ?


no soft water as of now can read more than 1.212v

the only why do see more than 1.212v is with a voltmeter and check the volts straight from the Card


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> how do you know it is locked to 1.212v and the tool is not working to you have a voltmeter ?
> 
> PX will only show 1.212v even if you set the tool to 1.4v but just because PX is not showing the volts does not mean your not getting the volts mate


I second this. To give you something to compare to, these are the steps I have taken:

Uninstalled previous drivers
Downloaded whatever drivers EVGA's website directed me to from support
Installed drivers
Flashed card to skyn3t bios using instructions in 1st post
Install Classy tool
Install Precision X (after flash is important)
Set volts classy tool
Open Precision
Set clocks
Test

Anytime I would crash, I restart PX. Anytime I changed voltages, I restart PX. I have no issues. I can't see my voltages, but they are applied as my power target climbs to around 140% and my overclocks increase.

I had issues initially as well, and they all have been traced back to installing PX then flashing or not restarting PX during a driver crash when finding my max clocks. Since I have done the above, I have had zero issues. I hope this helps.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so are people still getting shut downs at high voltage and high core clocks?


for me yes but I think it is my AX860 not giving me the power I need

tomorrow I will hook up my 1300w PSU and I will report back


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I second this. To give you something to compare to, these are the steps I have taken:
> 
> Uninstalled previous drivers
> Downloaded whatever drivers EVGA's website directed me to from support
> Installed drivers
> Flashed card to skyn3t bios using instructions in 1st post
> Install Classy tool
> Install Precision X (after flash is important)
> Set volts classy tool
> Open Precision
> Set clocks
> Test
> 
> Anytime I would crash, I restart PX. Anytime I changed voltages, I restart PX. I have no issues. I can't see my voltages, but they are applied as my power target climbs to around 140% and my overclocks increase.
> 
> I had issues initially as well, and they all have been traced back to installing PX then flashing or not restarting PX during a driver crash when finding my max clocks. Since I have done the above, I have had zero issues. I hope this helps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> how do you know it is locked to 1.212v and the tool is not working to you have a voltmeter ?
> 
> PX will only show 1.212v even if you set the tool to 1.4v but just because PX is not showing the volts does not mean your not getting the volts mate


I do agree but my max clocks at 1.212 was only + 150 core at +175 it was a 50/50 chance of passing or failing...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so are people still getting shut downs at high voltage and high core clocks?


Ever since I have flashed the ftw2002 bios and skynet's bios I haven't gotten bsod's. My card does crash though if I choose too high core clock and my monitor will switch inputs to my other machine and I have to change back but I think it's a normal crash. I have gone up to 1.5v. I will try again tonight to use 1.5v and see what happens. I have also done 1.4v on both cards at the same time with no issues. I think we are just reaching our cards limits without more extreme cooling. It is so cold here in new york today hopefully that will help.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I do agree but my max clocks at 1.212 was only + 150 core at +175 it was a 50/50 chance of passing or failing...


yes but you only @ 1.212v give the card more volts

and from how you are talking you didn't use the ClassyVoltageTuner2.0

download the ClassyVoltageTuner2.0 set the volts to 1.35v and the memory volts to 1.75v than apply

than only change the clocks in PX but to not touch the volts in PX

and than see how high you can overclock


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ever since I have flashed the ftw2002 bios and skynet's bios I haven't gotten bsod's. My card does crash though if I choose too high core clock and my monitor will switch inputs to my other machine and I have to change back but I think it's a normal crash. I have gone up to 1.5v. I will try again tonight to use 1.5v and see what happens. I have also done 1.4v on both cards at the same time with no issues. I think we are just reaching our cards limits without more extreme cooling. It is so cold here in new york today hopefully that will help.


where are you from in NY ?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulPanZer*
> 
> mhh, would like to unlock 1.35 volts, what is the difference SC for Classi?
> Has the Classi more phases?


The main difference in the cards is the higher end PWM with more phases, the problem with flashing a classy bios onto a reference card is that they use different voltage controllers. You need to look at the voltage hack for the ncp4206 controller on your card to get more http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-18-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_50


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ever since I have flashed the ftw2002 bios and skynet's bios I haven't gotten bsod's. My card does crash though if I choose too high core clock and my monitor will switch inputs to my other machine and I have to change back but I think it's a normal crash. I have gone up to 1.5v. I will try again tonight to use 1.5v and see what happens. I have also done 1.4v on both cards at the same time with no issues. I think we are just reaching our cards limits without more extreme cooling. It is so cold here in new york today hopefully that will help.


i was hoping it was bios related, i really wanted to be able to push my card higher







i hope a 780ti lightning comes out lol, maybe i can satisfy the itch.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The main difference in the cards is the higher end PWM with more phases, the problem with flashing a classy bios onto a reference card is that they use different voltage controllers. You need to look at the voltage hack for the ncp4206 controller on your card to get more http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-18-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_50


that hack is only good for GTX 780

it will not work for a GTX 780 TI


----------



## VSG

With Nvidia allegedly blocking the EVGA voltage bios fix for the 780Ti classified, how can they now deliver the promised unlocked voltage on the kingpin version? It's kinda sad that without someone like Skynet this generation's classifieds and lightnings would have been a let down.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> that hack is only good for GTX 780
> 
> it will not work for a GTX 780 TI


I think he is talking about a regular 780, not completely sure though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulPanZer*
> 
> hi,
> 
> you can flash a *normal GTX 780 SC ACX* with a bios of Classified.
> 
> Thank you for the answer ever


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ever since I have flashed the ftw2002 bios and skynet's bios I haven't gotten bsod's. My card does crash though if I choose too high core clock and my monitor will switch inputs to my other machine and I have to change back but I think it's a normal crash. I have gone up to 1.5v. I will try again tonight to use 1.5v and see what happens. I have also done 1.4v on both cards at the same time with no issues. I think we are just reaching our cards limits without more extreme cooling. It is so cold here in new york today hopefully that will help.
> 
> 
> 
> where are you from in NY ?
Click to expand...

Strong Island

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ever since I have flashed the ftw2002 bios and skynet's bios I haven't gotten bsod's. My card does crash though if I choose too high core clock and my monitor will switch inputs to my other machine and I have to change back but I think it's a normal crash. I have gone up to 1.5v. I will try again tonight to use 1.5v and see what happens. I have also done 1.4v on both cards at the same time with no issues. I think we are just reaching our cards limits without more extreme cooling. It is so cold here in new york today hopefully that will help.
> 
> 
> 
> i was hoping it was bios related, i really wanted to be able to push my card higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope a 780ti lightning comes out lol, maybe i can satisfy the itch.
Click to expand...

ya I here ya. I would love to get some more out of this card. I need to get more invloved in things like hwbot, otherwise it gets boring. There is only so far you can go.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> With Nvidia allegedly blocking the EVGA voltage bios fix for the 780Ti classified, how can they now deliver the promised unlocked voltage on the kingpin version? It's kinda sad that without someone like Skynet this generation's classifieds and lightnings would have been a let down.


Since it will probably be more of a limited release than regular classified they could agree to cover all rma costs and issues. I think that was one way around nvidia greenlight. Not too sure though. Also it could be that the kingpin has some more features to make higher voltages a little safer. Just throwing some dumb ideas out there.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i was hoping it was bios related, i really wanted to be able to push my card higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope a 780ti lightning comes out lol, maybe i can satisfy the itch.


i wanted 1502Mhz+ with this 780TI classy my ref 780 did 1502Mhz........... im not happy with my results lolz
might just have to get the kingpin edition









i mean cmon my brothers ref 780 ti can get bench runs in @ 1398Mhz with 1.212v, my TI classy can barley run 1254Mhz @ 1.212v and also 1.212v on classy is 1.25v through DMM and i checked the ref 780 TI and voltage @ 1.212 was actually 1.221 -1.231v


----------



## VSG

EVGA has a demo of the kingpin at CES, so hopefully we get more information on pricing, availability and functionality.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Strong Island.


nice mate im from New Rochelle


----------



## kakao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Anyone tried purchasing an EVBOT from here?
> 
> http://www.seaboom.com/scripts/product.asp?PRDCODE=1884-100-EV-EB01-BR&REFID=FR
> 
> Thinking about taking a chance on one.


yes does anyone got from here?


----------



## Chronic1

Im so bummed out right now. AB Beta 18 is out but there is nothing for the 780ti. Its all red team go red team go! When will I be able to surpass 1.212v!?!?!?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i wanted 1502Mhz+ with this 780TI classy my ref 780 did 1502Mhz........... im not happy with my results lolz
> might just have to get the kingpin edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mean cmon my brothers ref 780 ti can get bench runs in @ 1398Mhz with 1.212v, my TI classy can barley run 1254Mhz @ 1.212v and also 1.212v on classy is 1.25v through DMM and i checked the ref 780 TI and voltage @ 1.212 was actually 1.221 -1.231v


well I know im going to sell my 2 780s and pick up 2 kingpins when they come


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chronic1*
> 
> Im so bummed out right now. AB Beta 18 is out but there is nothing for the 780ti. Its all red team go red team go! When will I be able to surpass 1.212v!?!?!?


never!


----------



## Chronic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> never!


SILENCE!!!! I kill you!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Strong Island.
> 
> 
> 
> nice mate im from New Rochelle
Click to expand...

we are very close. I am a few minutes from oyster bay and glen cove. We are about to get some snow. I am just praying the power doesn't go out. I don't mind storms as long as I can use my pc.

You say mate so I figured you were from somewhere else.


----------



## Nizzen

So we can`t get 1.5v with evbot on Classified 780*TI*?

My 780TI is arriving tomorrow, I already sold one of my 780vanilla classys.

What is going on?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> we are very close. I am a few minutes from oyster bay and glen cove. We are about to get some snow. I am just praying the power doesn't go out. I don't mind storms as long as I can use my pc.
> 
> You say mate so I figured you were from somewhere else.


ya lol "mate" stuck with me from a long time a go there was a online game Americas Army

and I was in a clan and all of the clan where from the UK and one was from Australia so the "mate" stuck with from herring it so much

it snowed here in the morning I love the snow hope it snow tonight


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> So we can`t get 1.5v with evbot on Classified 780*TI*?
> 
> My 780TI is arriving tomorrow, I already sold one of my 780vanilla classys.
> 
> What is going on?


"780vanilla classy" ?????

is it a Vanilla 780 as in reference

or a 780 classified

it cant be both


----------



## Nizzen

I have 780 classified and tomorrow the 780TI classified

Vanilla is without "TI"


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I have 780 classified and tomorrow the 780TI classified
> 
> Vanilla is without "TI"


nice mate hope you get a good overclocking card


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Strong Island


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icepaw*
> 
> A
> 
> GPU-Z log won't show more than 1.212V either ?


Go back a few pages and read the thread from here.


----------



## batman900

Sooooo my 780 Ti Classified only does 1215 with 1.2V. This is really sad. I have another coming because I ordered 2 by mistake so I plan to send this crappy one back to Amazon.


----------



## VSG

If you are abusing return policies because you lost the silicon lottery, at least don't advertise it.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> If you are abusing return policies because you lost the silicon lottery, at least don't advertise it.


LOL, this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Sooooo my 780 Ti Classified only does 1215 with 1.2V. This is really sad. I have another coming because I ordered 2 by mistake so I plan to send this crappy one back to Amazon.


Why are you buying classifieds if you are only running1.2 volts?


----------



## szeged

buying classys and returning them because you didnt get desired results at 1.212v

im sorry is this a joke?


----------



## batman900

Wow are you people only reading half the post or just short buss special ? I said I ordered 2 by mistake and will be sending the crappy one back "paying the return shipping" which is totally within policy. If it's a joke then I'm Chris Farley returned from the grave.

Anyways. I know how to push this card but really what's the point when this is the results it's giving at stock. You people on this site are funny sometimes on your high horses so quick to throw stones like your $hit doesn't stink.

Edit: Gonna keep this tab open so I can reply to whatever silly retort comes next.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Wow are you people only reading half the post or just short buss special ? I said I ordered 2 by mistake and will be sending the crappy one back "paying the return shipping" which is totally within policy. If it's a joke then I'm Chris Farley returned from the grave.
> 
> Anyways. *I know how to push this card but really what's the point when this is the results it's giving at stock*. You people on this site are funny sometimes on your high horses so quick to throw stones like your $hit doesn't stink.
> 
> Edit: Gonna keep this tab open so I can reply to whatever silly retort comes next.


joke confirmed.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Geeze Evga needs to get on this they are far behind in PX revisions and bios now... wth are they doing and I know its not Jacobs fault he does a bang up job talking to people.


Out of our control for the most part unfortunately, we are still working on it though.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Out of our control for the most part unfortunately, we are still working on it though.


so, any evga officials having the same trouble were having with black screen reboots at a certain core clock/voltage?


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> joke confirmed.


We have a contender !!!! Ok money bags, guess what? I buy everything under the moon just like you. I used the EVGA over-volt software and got crap in return. This thing is as bad as my 1st 780 Classified I had which did 1241 at 1.35V with junky Elpida ram. Never mind my first Titan or 4770K. Is it a lottery? Yes. Will I return if it is within policy for me to do so? Yes. So please tell me king wasabi, what's the issue here other than my taking the crown as crappiest overclocking Ti ?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so, any evga officials having the same trouble were having with black screen reboots at a certain core clock/voltage?


Well the BSOD issue when above certain voltages can be fixed with a BIOS update. There is already an unofficial BIOS floating around that has the fix, we are trying to release an official EVGA one, we know how to fix it but hit a bit of a roadblock with releasing it. There does seem to be light at the end of the tunnel however.

For PX, a real unfortunate situation with that one. Don't want to name names but a particular vendor exclusivity is preventing us from implementing some new features. Trying to work around this though and hope we can have a resolution/update soon.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> We have a contender !!!! Ok money bags, guess what? I buy everything under the moon just like you. I used the EVGA over-volt software and got crap in return. This thing is as bad as my 1st 780 Classified I had which did 1241 at 1.35V with junky Elpida ram. Never mind my first Titan or 4770K. Is it a lottery? Yes. Will I return if it is within policy for me to do so? Yes. So please tell me king wasabi, what's the issue here?


I guess my only issue would be, that you ordered two by *mistake*, and instead of just returning the unopened one and going about your business, your going to try and abuse the return policy by opening the second one and test it also, then return whatever doesn't meet your standard. I personally think that's not very ethical. My opinion, don't have to like it, but it's what it is.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I guess my only issue would be, that you ordered two by *mistake*, and instead of just returning the unopened one and going about your business, your going to try and abuse the return policy by opening the second one and test it also, then return whatever doesn't meet your standard. I personally think that's not very ethical. My opinion, don't have to like it, but it's what it is.


Hey that's cool, everyone is entitled to their opinion and I don't discriminate against that. No one needs to like anything anyone else says. Good on you for recognizing that.

Edit: If I was abusing the policy then what is it there for? It clearly states unsatisfied with product. Am I not just that? You also bolded "mistake" as if I was making it up. So it's unbelievable that I was judging this purchase for a long period of time since I already had 2 780 Classifieds and added it to the cart twice then used instant checkout without paying attention? I think its silly that I am questioned on integrity while trying to contribute to the community, however I'm bored and happy to entertain this thread so please don't leave this would be troll waiting.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> We have a contender !!!! Ok money bags, guess what? I buy everything under the moon just like you. I used the EVGA over-volt software and got crap in return. This thing is as bad as my 1st 780 Classified I had which did 1241 at 1.35V with junky Elpida ram. Never mind my first Titan or 4770K. Is it a lottery? Yes. Will I return if it is within policy for me to do so? Yes. So please tell me king wasabi, what's the issue here?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my only issue would be, that you ordered two by *mistake*, and instead of just returning the unopened one and going about your business, your going to try and abuse the return policy by opening the second one and test it also, then return whatever doesn't meet your standard. I personally think that's not very ethical. My opinion, don't have to like it, but it's what it is.
Click to expand...

That was basically what I gathered from the post.

Although if its in Amazons return policy to send something back simply because you don't want it then I think there should be no issue. I'm not exactly sure on the return policy though.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> We have a contender !!!! Ok money bags, guess what? I buy everything under the moon just like you. I used the EVGA over-volt software and got crap in return. This thing is as bad as my 1st 780 Classified I had which did 1241 at 1.35V with junky Elpida ram. Never mind my first Titan or 4770K. Is it a lottery? Yes. Will I return if it is within policy for me to do so? Yes. So please tell me king wasabi, what's the issue here other than my taking the crown as crappiest overclocking Ti ?


you claim to know how to push the card, then base its entire performance off of 1.212v, so yeah...i dont think so.

my card sucked when using air and no evbot/classified tool, i was kinda upset about it actually, but i didnt "OMG INSTANT RETURN THIS CRAP" to the card, i waited till i could install my waterblock and pump more volts into it and guess what? 1450 core, 2125 memory.

so yeah, if youre gonna say you know how to push the card, why dont you....actually push it? instead of " derp derp my card sucks at this voltage, it must suck at all voltages"


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Well the BSOD issue when above certain voltages can be fixed with a BIOS update. There is already an unofficial BIOS floating around that has the fix, we are trying to release an official EVGA one, we know how to fix it but hit a bit of a roadblock with releasing it. There does seem to be light at the end of the tunnel however.
> 
> For PX, a real unfortunate situation with that one. Don't want to name names but a particular vendor exclusivity is preventing us from implementing some new features. Trying to work around this though and hope we can have a resolution/update soon.


Bummer. Well good luck to ya.

It would be nice to get some new features in PX, been awhile since some new things have been added.


----------



## jameyscott

Gais. I'm gunna buy 20 780ti classifieds and return the ones I don't like for free because it is within the return policy. Anyone think that isn't okay?


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you claim to know how to push the card, then base its entire performance off of 1.212v, so yeah...i dont think so.
> 
> my card sucked when using air and no evbot/classified tool, i was kinda upset about it actually, but i didnt "OMG INSTANT RETURN THIS CRAP" to the card, i waited till i could install my waterblock and pump more volts into it and guess what? 1450 core, 2125 memory.
> 
> so yeah, if youre gonna say you know how to push the card, why dont you....actually push it? instead of " derp derp my card sucks at this voltage, it must suck at all voltages"


Well aren't you witty haha. I could result to meaninglessly insulting your intelligence like you have attempted or I could just say hey your insults don't bother me because this is a computer screen with text on it. Bring on the next short smart come back.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Well aren't you witty haha. I could result to meaninglessly insulting your intelligence like you have attempted or I could just say hey your insults don't bother me because this is a computer screen with text on it. Bring on the next short smart come back.


so no response to the whole "know how to push a card" while basing its performance off 1.212v?

didnt think so


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Gais. I'm gunna buy 20 780ti classifieds and return the ones I don't like for free because it is within the return policy. Anyone think that isn't okay?


Defend your idol, doesn't bother me. Good try though.


----------



## szeged

maybe you should grab a reference card so you have some validity for your 1.212v judgements


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so no response to the whole "know how to push a card" while basing its performance off 1.212v?
> 
> didnt think so


Oh I am sorry did I leave you hanging? No I did not push it like you have, I have however used the EVGA software to over volt with poor results. I could have sworn I said something about that? Btw am I coming off as smug? I do ever so apologize haha


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Defend your idol, doesn't bother me. Good try though.


Szeged is god and don't you forget it. All hail szeged! All hail szeged!!!!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Oh I am sorry did I leave you hanging? No I did not push it like you have, I have however used the EVGA software to over volt with poor results. I could have sworn I said something about that? Btw am I coming off as smug? I do ever so apologize haha


Sorry but you are basing your thoughts on the card on what is basically stock for this card. Try giving it more volts before deciding it sucks. What's the max volts you have given it and what was the max clock speed you got? Have you tried overclocking the memory at all?


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Szeged is god and don't you forget it. All hail szeged! All hail szeged!!!!


Don't know what you talkin bout. I praise Kanish "Simpsons."


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Sorry but you are basing your thoughts on the card on what is basically stock for this card. Try giving it more volts before deciding it sucks. What's the max volts you have given it and what was the max clock speed you got? Have you tried overclocking the memory at all?


I gave it 1.35V as I would never run more than this for 24/7 and that's what I test for. I achieved something around 1260 before getting artifacts. I stopped there and did not test the ram. I found that my 780's did not benefit much over 6800 even though they did 7400 so I didn't see the need at this point for gaming.

Edit: Didn't mean to make two posts in a row when I could have just edited. I've had some wine.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Edit: If I was abusing the policy then what is it there for?


I rest my case.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> I rest my case.


You rest your case? How can some people on here be so smart and then some so ...... well we won't go there. Your trying to play on my choice of words while others understood. I guess I give applause ?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> I gave it 1.35V as I would never run more than this for 24/7 and that's what I test for. I achieved something around 1260 before getting artifacts. I stopped there and did not test the ram. I found that my 780's did not benefit much over 6800 even though they did 7400 so I didn't see the need at this point for gaming.
> 
> Edit: Didn't mean to make two posts in a row when I could have just edited. I've had some wine.


So why are you crying about the ram you have then? I hit 8200 with the same ram you are whining about.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> I gave it 1.35V as I would never run more than this for 24/7 and that's what I test for. I achieved something around 1260 before getting artifacts. I stopped there and did not test the ram. I found that my 780's did not benefit much over 6800 even though they did 7400 so I didn't see the need at this point for gaming.
> 
> Edit: Didn't mean to make two posts in a row when I could have just edited. I've had some wine.


Are you on air overclocking with 1.35? At that voltage it's perfectly normal for artifacts to appear on the air cooler. The same thing happened to me. At 1.35v my card didn't do any better than 1.25v. Got my block installed and can do 1450 core now


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> So why are you crying about the ram you have then? I hit 8200 with the same ram you are whining about.


Just don't even reply if you have no idea what your talking about please.

@szeged: Yes just on air however I did turn off the heat and my card never hit more than 78C. So this is normal then? I've read about many people getting 1250 with stock volts not even pushing to 1.21. I'm not new to this scene but this is a new card for me.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Just don't even reply if you have no idea what your talking about please.
> 
> @szeged: Yes just on air however I did turn off the heat and my card never hit more than 78C. So this is normal then? I've read about many people getting 1250 with stock volts not even pushing to 1.21. I'm not new to this scene but this is a new card for me.


Yes, you will artifact hard on these cards at higher volts if not under water or better. Experienced it myself. These cards are just not meant for air.

Edit: my cards wouldn't do above 1201 game stable at 1.21 with air. Now, I can game at 1358 with 1.35 and bench higher. I couldn't get much higher than 1201 no matter the volts while on air.


----------



## VSG

Easy now, people. Nothing will come out of online debating. Let's not judge anyone, ya?


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yes, you will artifact hard on these cards at higher volts if not under water or better. Experienced it myself. These cards are just not meant for air.


Thank you for that. These kind of replies would have been much more productive than attacks.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Easy now, people. Nothing will come out of online debating. Let's not judge anyone, ya?


But it's so much fun to poke people on the Internet and make them frothing mad. :/ dont ruin my only form of entertainment


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> But it's so much fun to poke people on the Internet and make them frothing mad. :/ dont ruin my only form of entertainment


^ This lol but I'm not mad, I'm drunk and don't care haha.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> You rest your case? How can some people on here be so smart and then some so ...... well we won't go there. Your trying to play on my choice of words while others understood. I guess I give applause ?


I tot u were smart enough to use the right words. Have a nice day.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> I tot u were smart enough to use the right words. Have a nice day.


Thanks! It's been a great day because I didn't have to go to work. I still had to answer a ton of emails and calls but that comes with the job.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> I still had to answer a ton of emails and calls but that comes with the job.


Not defending here any longer on OCN?

Nah, i kid. But i didnt think that was very ethical.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Not defending here any longer on OCN?
> 
> Nah, i kid. But i didnt think that was very ethical.


No problem, I listen to opinions all day most of which I disagree with so no big deal. I have purchased many things from Newegg and their policy does not let me return. Amazon does so long as I pay shipping so that's what I had planned to do. If it didn't, then I wouldn't. I'm not being dishonest.

Edit: I had no idea this would turn into such a big spectacle haha. If I wasn't buzzed I would have probably just let it go.


----------



## szeged

On my phone so multi quoting isn't working right atm.

volts over 1.212 on air kinda sucks for these cards even though the acx cooler is much better than the reference model. If you plan on waterblocking the card then you will probably see it do really well with more volts.

At 1.212v I think my card only did 1280 something and that's with all Windows open and lots of fans going lol.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> On my phone so multi quoting isn't working right atm.
> 
> volts over 1.212 on air kinda sucks for these cards even though the acx cooler is much better than the reference model. If you plan on waterblocking the card then you will probably see it do really well with more volts.
> 
> At 1.212v I think my card only did 1280 something and that's with all Windows open and lots of fans going lol.


That's still a far cry better than something closer to 1200. However I see your point and it's given me more hope. Water beyond CLC is something I have fully planned on doing for a long time but my car "second hobby" has been eating my funds and to do water right isn't cheap.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> That's still a far cry better than something closer to 1200. However I see your point and it's given me more hope. Water beyond CLC is something I have fully planned on doing for a long time but my car "second hobby" has been eating my funds and to do water right isn't cheap.


you can usually get some nice deals on watercooling parts on OCN and ebay, the only thing i would suggest to buy brand new would be the 780 classified waterblock, since finding one in good condition would be hard.

if you can keep the temps down, you can push the card harder, but air cooling on these really only goes so far


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> That's still a far cry better than something closer to 1200. However I see your point and it's given me more hope. Water beyond CLC is something I have fully planned on doing for a long time but my car "second hobby" has been eating my funds and to do water right isn't cheap.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> That's still a far cry better than something closer to 1200. However I see your point and it's given me more hope. Water beyond CLC is something I have fully planned on doing for a long time but my car "second hobby" has been eating my funds and to do water right isn't cheap.


From EVGA website:

EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Dual Classified w/ EVGA ACX Cooler

Part Number: 03G-P4-2888-KR

1020MHz Base Clock
1085MHz Boost Clock

Dont wanna stir the pot but those are the advertised speeds on EVGA.com. Be happy, you still have sick cards. WC then.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you can usually get some nice deals on watercooling parts on OCN and ebay, the only thing i would suggest to buy brand new would be the 780 classified waterblock, since finding one in good condition would be hard.
> 
> if you can keep the temps down, you can push the card harder, but air cooling on these really only goes so far


Thank you, I appreciate you being helpful and civilized.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Thank you, I appreciate you being helpful and civilized.


I think most of us here are. I myself got the impression that the return policy was there to be taken advantage of after reading your post. Thats pretty much it for me. Cheers


----------



## Fendulon

As awesome as this heated discussion has been to read.... I'm pumped to receive my GTX780 TI Classified tomorrow in the mail. I'll be sure to post pictures and verification. It'll be paired with an i7 920 at 4.3ghz which is under water. I will eventually be putting the classy under water but that will be a bit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

I can see this thread getting locked soon.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> I think most of us here are. I myself got the impression that the return policy was there to be taken advantage of after reading your post. Thats pretty much it for me. Cheers


Oh, well I apologize for that. I'm usually a bit better understood in my posts but we all know how alcohol can inhbit the brain.


----------



## msthilaire

I'm glad for the discussion about 1.21v air overclocks. Mine is pretty stable at 1240so I'm happy for now.

What kind of water blocks are preferred by the masters on this forum? Is thee an easy way to just watercooler the card?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msthilaire*
> 
> I'm glad for the discussion about 1.21v air overclocks. Mine is pretty stable at 1240so I'm happy for now.
> 
> What kind of water blocks are preferred by the masters on this forum? Is thee an easy way to just watercooler the card?


EK waterblocks are the best for the vrms/vram cooling, which is what is really important for these cards.


----------



## fleetfeather

best option for OC'ing my new toy = ?

not sure if anything has changed in the last few weeks while I've been on holiday lol


----------



## lightsout

I'm also grateful to here others results on air. I am having similar "issues". Past 1.2v doesn't help much as far as clocks are concerned. Doing the mod sometime next week. Not as good as a full block but I will have a fan directly on the vrms. Hopefully I can get some more out of this card.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm also grateful to here others results on air. I am having similar "issues". Past 1.2v doesn't help much as far as clocks are concerned. Doing the mod sometime next week. Not as good as a full block but I will have a fan directly on the vrms. Hopefully I can get some more out of this card.


are you going to use the included black aluminum heatsink that comes with the acx model to cool the vrms/vram? or buying some aftermarket ones?


----------



## CaliLife17

Anyone with either the 780 or 780ti Classifieds also have a corsair 900D?

It was a pain the @ss to install 2 of these, trying to get to the bracket mounting screws (all 3 per GPU) screwed in. I just got in the Backplates from EVGA, but im really not wanting to go through that whole process again of trying to screw them in. Anyone have any trade secrets im missing? i had a semi flexible screwdriver with me, but just wasnt flexible enough (iFixit Pro Tech Toolkit)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msthilaire*
> 
> I'm glad for the discussion about 1.21v air overclocks. Mine is pretty stable at 1240so I'm happy for now.
> 
> What kind of water blocks are preferred by the masters on this forum? Is thee an easy way to just watercooler the card?


Ek. There is no point to buy the hydrocopper


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Oh, well I apologize for that. I'm usually a bit better understood in my posts but we all know how alcohol can inhbit the brain.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Ek. There is no point to buy the hydrocopper


this. Get the EK waterblock, the hydrocopper is an overpriced pile of poo.


----------



## Korax

So I posted here in regards to the Classified SLI, what would be the best route, I have a budget of around $3500 and I'm looking at either 4930K w/ Asus Rampage Black Edition or custom loop for 3770K and the 2 Classifieds, which would be the best option? I also have 0 experience with water cooling. If I go water cooling I'll buy a 900D for it(Phantom 820 now) If watercooling, could I get a suggestion or list for 2 classifieds ti and a 3770k in a 900D case? Thanks, if I had another grand or so to spend I'd just do it all, but alas. I'm poor.


----------



## fleetfeather

as someone who just upgraded their CPU, Mobo and RAM instead of watercooling my existing kit... I'd stick with what you have and put it all under water imo.

can't help with a list for your setup, but if the brand is "EK" or "bitspower", you're probably doing it right


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korax*
> 
> So I posted here in regards to the Classified SLI, what would be the best route, I have a budget of around $3500 and I'm looking at either 4930K w/ Asus Rampage Black Edition or custom loop for 3770K and the 2 Classifieds, which would be the best option? I also have 0 experience with water cooling. If I go water cooling I'll buy a 900D for it(Phantom 820 now) If watercooling, could I get a suggestion or list for 2 classifieds ti and a 3770k in a 900D case? Thanks, if I had another grand or so to spend I'd just do it all, but alas. I'm poor.


Spend another $100 over that 900D and get a Caselabs!! And if your only going to run 2 cards, the 3770k/4770k route will save you several hundred dollars and you will still get stellar performance in 95% of the daily use stuff we do. I would go with the SMH10 instead of the 900D


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korax*
> 
> So I posted here in regards to the Classified SLI, what would be the best route, I have a budget of around $3500 and I'm looking at either 4930K w/ Asus Rampage Black Edition or custom loop for 3770K and the 2 Classifieds, which would be the best option? I also have 0 experience with water cooling. If I go water cooling I'll buy a 900D for it(Phantom 820 now) If watercooling, could I get a suggestion or list for 2 classifieds ti and a 3770k in a 900D case? Thanks, if I had another grand or so to spend I'd just do it all, but alas. I'm poor.


My best suggestion to you would be to buy a used 3930k and a regular RIVE. No overclocking difference between the two boards from what I've heard. I'm personally getting the x79 dark because it's made by EVGA (awesome warranty) and I've heard very few things bad about it. So that is something else to consider, too. That nets you a bit more of your budget and you could easily water cool for little to no money extra above your budget if you buy used. Heck, buy the cards used too.

Edit: yeah no. No 900d. It's a nice looking case and all, but a ton of better options are available.

Edit 2: didn't realize you already owned the 3770k. if you aren't using applications that will utilize the extra cores, don't bother upgrading.


----------



## fleetfeather

should we all be flashing the P0 state bios? not sure if it's intended for 24/7 use...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> should we all be flashing the P0 state bios? not sure if it's intended for 24/7 use...


its all ive been using and works just fine in games and other stuff other than benching


----------



## emreonal69

I have an issue which is ; Im playing crysis 3 on max quality settings and vsync off so gpu usage almost %99 , the card clocks and voltages are 1346Mhz @ 1,375v / 2000Mhz @1,75v / PLL @ 1,114v and about 20min later on crysis 3 gameplay , the fps dropping half ( exp : 70 > 34 ) and then Im turning back on desktop and run gpu tool stress test , gpu usage %99 , clocks are 1346 / 2000 Mhz in other word every thing seems all right beside of power limit , the power limit staying on %118 !!! and then I run 3DMark11 performance and result gpu score 16500 ( in normally it was 19300) . And then I restart the pc and run 3DMark11 again , result scores comes back to normal also crysis 3 performance back to normal, so what is that promlem which is I have ? İs there anybody got any idea about this ?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its all ive been using and works just fine in games and other stuff other than benching


cool beans







i was actually waiting for you to make another post so I could rep lols


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> cool beans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was actually waiting for you to make another post so I could rep lols


lol


----------



## knersie69

Sorry if this is a bit of topic but just though I would let you guys know that EVGA has the 780 Ti Classified backplates back in stock.


----------



## fleetfeather

lets all laff @ fleetfeather who is a big noob









I typed "nvflash --protectoff" as I believe I'm supposed to do in order to begin the flashing process, yet nothing has really happened afterwards. The command window doesn't want to register any characters I try to type anymore.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> lets all laff @ fleetfeather who is a big noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I typed "nvflash --protectoff" as I believe I'm supposed to do in order to begin the flashing process, yet nothing has really happened afterwards. The command window doesn't want to register any characters I try to type anymore.


download ez3flash and itll do all the work for you.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreonal69*
> 
> I have an issue which is ; Im playing crysis 3 on max quality settings and vsync off so gpu usage almost %99 , the card clocks and voltages are 1346Mhz @ 1,375v / 2000Mhz @1,75v / PLL @ 1,114v and about 20min later on crysis 3 gameplay , the fps dropping half ( exp : 70 > 34 ) and then Im turning back on desktop and run gpu tool stress test , gpu usage %99 , clocks are 1346 / 2000 Mhz in other word every thing seems all right beside of power limit , the power limit staying on %118 !!! and then I run 3DMark11 performance and result gpu score 16500 ( in normally it was 19300) . And then I restart the pc and run 3DMark11 again , result scores comes back to normal also crysis 3 performance back to normal, so what is that promlem which is I have ? İs there anybody got any idea about this ?


Memory overclock is toohigh, causing compounded errors. Lower the memory over clock till you find a stable place that doesn't lock up the game performance.


----------



## Haas360

Hey guys I was wondering if you guys could help me out! I was playing borderlands 2 and was getting only around 50-70 fps on no action, and as low as 18fps on high action parts..... with my 780 classy underwater... I had EVGA tuner enabled and it wont go above 50-60% usage on ANY game... even if I overclock, or not. Also, recently, I am getting stuck at frequencys that are not the highest, like 575 and 980 I dont ever seem to get the max... Is this because I am on the 2nd bios? (Was prepping for modded bios from here, never got to it)

If you guys can help me, thanks!
















Edit: No, vsync was not on, and all settings were maxxed. I also have a 144hz monitor.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Hey guys I was wondering if you guys could help me out! I was playing borderlands 2 and was getting only around 50-70 fps on no action, and as low as 18fps on high action parts..... with my 780 classy underwater... I had EVGA tuner enabled and it wont go above 50-60% usage on ANY game... even if I overclock, or not. Also, recently, I am getting stuck at frequencys that are not the highest, like 575 and 980 I dont ever seem to get the max... Is this because I am on the 2nd bios? (Was prepping for modded bios from here, never got to it)
> 
> If you guys can help me, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: No, vsync was not on, and all settings were maxxed. I also have a 144hz monitor.


Try properly installing the latest WHQL drivers.


----------



## emreonal69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Memory overclock is toohigh, causing compounded errors. Lower the memory over clock till you find a stable place that doesn't lock up the game performance.


you mean , must I give more voltage the memory ? for exp : 1,8v or same voltage and 1950 Mhz ?


----------



## fleetfeather

having the worst time. Getting display driver crashes and recoveries in game. haven't started oc'ing yet


----------



## delpy8

Anyone running two 780ti classified? What is the power usage like

Thanks


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Anyone running two 780ti classified? What is the power usage like
> 
> Thanks


I dont, but a good guess should set it at a minimum of 500W. My 770 classy takes about 250W overclocked iirc. Not sure if GK110 uses more


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Anyone running two 780ti classified? What is the power usage like
> 
> Thanks


yes, I am. If you want to avoid blckscrn restarts: for stock/gaming with a 2011 rig, no less than a single rail 1000W. If you plan on benching in SLI... well, I'm running a 1200W AND a 1050W (both single rail PSUs).

If you want to cut it close and plan only to operate within PrecX, a good 1200W would be enough for cards, cpu, fans... pumps etc.


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, I am. If you want to avoid blckscrn restarts: for stock/gaming with a 2011 rig, no less than a single rail 1000W. If you plan on benching in SLI... well, I'm running a 1200W AND a 1050W (both single rail PSUs).
> 
> If you want to cut it close and plan only to operate within PrecX, a good 1200W would be enough for cards, cpu, fans... pumps etc.


Hi thanks for info I'm using a 4770k and the asus maximus extreme iv iv and was thinking of the corsair 1000w rm version


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreonal69*
> 
> you mean , must I give more voltage the memory ? for exp : 1,8v or same voltage and 1950 Mhz ?


Try without overvolting the memory and PLL, my cards run memory at 2000 without adding voltages to them


----------



## D749

A question for those who installed an EK backplate on their 780 Classified or 780 TI Classified. Did the washers in the picture come with your backplate? I have no washers in any of the three bags - I purchased three plates.



Thanks.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Anyone running two 780ti classified? What is the power usage like
> 
> Thanks


I am if your not overclocking you can get a way with
A 860w but if your going to over clock I would say get a 1200w


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> lets all laff @ fleetfeather who is a big noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I typed "nvflash --protectoff" as I believe I'm supposed to do in order to begin the flashing process, yet nothing has really happened afterwards. The command window doesn't want to register any characters I try to type anymore.


here is a video on how to flash your bios

every easy and fast I think this should be in the OP

http://www.trickmasterpc.com/


----------



## anticommon

So, where can you actually buy the 780 Ti Classified? And how much are they running? If I had to guess I'd say $750. Also I take it that the 780 Ti Classified will work with 780 Classified blocks?

Finally, did anyone else come up with a program to automatically apply voltage at PC startup instead of having to adjust it and apply manually?


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Anyone with either the 780 or 780ti Classifieds also have a corsair 900D?
> 
> It was a pain the @ss to install 2 of these, trying to get to the bracket mounting screws (all 3 per GPU) screwed in. I just got in the Backplates from EVGA, but im really not wanting to go through that whole process again of trying to screw them in. Anyone have any trade secrets im missing? i had a semi flexible screwdriver with me, but just wasnt flexible enough (iFixit Pro Tech Toolkit)


There is a little chat about it in this thread.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1444356/official-asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-owners-club/3600

Seems the flex screwdriver could work but even still with how tall the Classy Ti's are its very tough. Cobz and I just snipped the back, it was late and we had enough of playing around looking for fancy screwdrivers..


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anticommon*
> 
> So, where can you actually buy the 780 Ti Classified? And how much are they running? If I had to guess I'd say $750. Also I take it that the 780 Ti Classified will work with 780 Classified blocks?


I know Amazon has some in stock and they are $769.99, which is a bit more than EVGA but they don't have stock but if you have prime it's worth it to get it from them. Yes you're right you can use the 780 classified blocks with the 780 Ti classified as they share the same PCB.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm also grateful to here others results on air. I am having similar "issues". Past 1.2v doesn't help much as far as clocks are concerned. Doing the mod sometime next week. Not as good as a full block but I will have a fan directly on the vrms. Hopefully I can get some more out of this card.
> 
> 
> 
> are you going to use the included black aluminum heatsink that comes with the acx model to cool the vrms/vram? or buying some aftermarket ones?
Click to expand...

I'm going to leave the plate on that covers the ram and vrms. And just have a fan directly on that. We'll see how she does. I need to but a temp gun to monitor things.


----------



## Brenton

Hello,

I recently did a little overclocking of my 780 ti classifieds in sli on air.
Using Sky's bios, AB beta 18, and the classy tool I am able to get to 1306 on the cores (with 1.33 volts on core) and +300 on memory but beyond this I need more voltage and the heat (95c +) causes down-clocking during bench runs giving lower scores. (3DMark)
I assume I would need water cooling to go any further? Or maybe changing tim would help a bit?

Thanks


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brenton*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I recently did a little overclocking of my 780 ti classifieds in sli on air.
> Using Sky's bios, AB beta 18, and the classy tool I am able to get to 1306 on the cores (with 1.33 volts on core) and +300 on memory but beyond this I need more voltage and the heat (95c +) causes down-clocking during bench runs giving lower scores. (3DMark)
> I assume I would need water cooling to go any further?
> 
> Thanks


You are quite right sir, and 1300 on air is pretty good for what I have seen so far, tho the voltage could be lower like the reference cards


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Korax*
> 
> So I posted here in regards to the Classified SLI, what would be the best route, I have a budget of around $3500 and I'm looking at either 4930K w/ Asus Rampage Black Edition or custom loop for 3770K and the 2 Classifieds, which would be the best option? I also have 0 experience with water cooling. If I go water cooling I'll buy a 900D for it(Phantom 820 now) If watercooling, could I get a suggestion or list for 2 classifieds ti and a 3770k in a 900D case? Thanks, if I had another grand or so to spend I'd just do it all, but alas. I'm poor.
> 
> 
> 
> Spend another $100 over that 900D and get a Caselabs!! And if your only going to run 2 cards, the 3770k/4770k route will save you several hundred dollars and you will still get stellar performance in 95% of the daily use stuff we do. I would go with the SMH10 instead of the 900D
Click to expand...

Thats more like twice as much if you add a couple things like a window. At least compared to newegg. Sweet case though.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats more like twice as much if you add a couple things like a window. At least compared to newegg. Sweet case though.


yeah I really wanted a case labs, but in all honesty I like steel cases much much better and dust filters stick right and what not. If case labs made a steal version I would have been in but the one I wanted would have been like 500$ and i got my 900D for 250$ and Im modding it all out so I cant complain....


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> A question for those who installed an EK backplate on their 780 Classified or 780 TI Classified. Did the washers in the picture come with your backplate? I have no washers in any of the three bags - I purchased three plates.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


I haven't personally installed that block mine is on its way but I have installed numerous EK blocks. I would say that you get those washers with the waterblocks. If you look at your attached image and the waterblock's manual, you can see that you'll have to remove 4 washers if you install the backplate and I would say that you can just use them. I know szeged has that setup so maybe you can ask him.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> I haven't personally installed that block mine is on its way but I have installed numerous EK blocks. I would say that you get those washers with the waterblocks. If you look at your attached image and the waterblock's manual, you can see that you'll have to remove 4 washers if you install the backplate and I would say that you can just use them. I know szeged has that setup so maybe you can ask him.


That makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> having the worst time. Getting display driver crashes and recoveries in game. haven't started oc'ing yet


Did you run DDU prior to installing your Ti?

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/geforce-drivers/display-driver-uninstaller-ddu-v9-9-2-released-12-20-13-/


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> A question for those who installed an EK backplate on their 780 Classified or 780 TI Classified. Did the washers in the picture come with your backplate? I have no washers in any of the three bags - I purchased three plates.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Check your bag from your block. My EK block came with a bunch of extra washers. I don't have the back plate, but the washers are almost certainly interchangeable.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Check your bag from your block. My EK block came with a bunch of extra washers. I don't have the back plate, but the washers are almost certainly interchangeable.


Thanks. The reason this all came up was because two of the three EK backplates I ordered arrived with damage. One parts bag even was missing a QC number.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Did you run DDU prior to installing your Ti?
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/geforce-drivers/display-driver-uninstaller-ddu-v9-9-2-released-12-20-13-/


My system never had a dGPU installed in it before the Ti, so I never swept my system originally (since there was nothing to sweep). However, I did sweep before attempting to reinstall drivers.

I think the sweep + reinstall had some sort of positive impact, but I'm still getting strange intermittent blank screens with flashing cursors, and random driver crashes in different games. Sometimes the service will recover, sometimes I have to reset to get out of a blank screen.

The WHEA errors are various, but they all tend to point towards corrupted drivers or lack of driver responsiveness etc... I've tried both the latest full release driver, and the latest beta driver.

I suppose it might be worth reseating and/or running from a different pcie slot... But then again, I'm not getting post errors or blue screens..


----------



## strong island 1

this is probably the most I can squeeze out of my card in firestrike. I really wish I could get a little more out of the core and the only reason my score is so good at 1424core is because my memory was able to do 8600mhz during this run. That's pretty insane. It's wierd though. 1424core I can run all day with not even one shutdown but 1437core is impossible and I can't even get thru one run. It's wierd because I can get 1424core stable at 1.4v but going to 1.5v doesn't even gain one 13mhz bin. that seems wierd to me unless this card just doesn't like high voltages at the temps I have. But last night I had a radiator outside my window with push/pull fans and all my windows open. It was like 10f here last night but it still didn't help.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1461479


----------



## Nippa

^ Does having a push/pull setup help with the temps over just a single push setup on a rad ?

I have to change the fans on my rad and was thinking of getting rid of the pull fans between the rad and my case.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nippa*
> 
> ^ Does having a push/pull setup help with the temps over just a single push setup on a rad ?
> 
> I have to change the fans on my rad and was thinking of getting rid of the pull fans between the rad and my case.


It usually nets you a 20-30% performance increase. How much increase depends on fan speeds, rad thickness etc.


----------



## gatorkea

Just got my 780 ti classified, and ran heaven 4.0 benchmark. My scores seem a bit low... can anyone verify if this score is bad? CPU is OC at 4ghz The graphics card has not been overclocked. Any help is appreciated

FPS:
58.0
Score:
1461
Min FPS:
22.5
Max FPS:
132.9
System
Platform:
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz (3818MHz) x4
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 9.18.13.3182 (3072MB) x1
Settings
Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
Ultra
Tessellation:
Extreme


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatorkea*
> 
> Just got my 780 ti classified, and ran heaven 4.0 benchmark. My scores seem a bit low... can anyone verify if this score is bad? CPU is OC at 4ghz The graphics card has not been overclocked. Any help is appreciated
> 
> FPS:
> 58.0
> Score:
> 1461
> Min FPS:
> 22.5
> Max FPS:
> 132.9
> System
> Platform:
> Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
> CPU model:
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz (3818MHz) x4
> GPU model:
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 9.18.13.3182 (3072MB) x1
> Settings
> Render:
> Direct3D11
> Mode:
> 1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
> Preset
> Custom
> Quality
> Ultra
> Tessellation:
> Extreme


Could be your cpu


----------



## gatorkea

i was afraid of that ;(


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Anyone with either the 780 or 780ti Classifieds also have a corsair 900D?
> 
> It was a pain the @ss to install 2 of these, trying to get to the bracket mounting screws (all 3 per GPU) screwed in. I just got in the Backplates from EVGA, but im really not wanting to go through that whole process again of trying to screw them in. Anyone have any trade secrets im missing? i had a semi flexible screwdriver with me, but just wasnt flexible enough (iFixit Pro Tech Toolkit)


I don't know exactly what issue you're running into with the 900D but I think I had a similar issue with my Cooler Master Storm Sniper. I bought a really long #2 Phillips screwdriver which made it a lot easier.
http://www.amazon.com/TEKTON-2773-20-Inch-Phillips-Screwdriver/dp/B0037GU9UU


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatorkea*
> 
> Just got my 780 ti classified, and ran heaven 4.0 benchmark. My scores seem a bit low... can anyone verify if this score is bad? CPU is OC at 4ghz The graphics card has not been overclocked. Any help is appreciated
> 
> FPS:
> 58.0
> Score:
> 1461
> Min FPS:
> 22.5
> Max FPS:
> 132.9
> System
> Platform:
> Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
> CPU model:
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz (3818MHz) x4
> GPU model:
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 9.18.13.3182 (3072MB) x1
> Settings
> Render:
> Direct3D11
> Mode:
> 1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
> Preset
> Custom
> Quality
> Ultra
> Tessellation:
> Extreme


I also think it's probably the CPU. Run it again with your CPU at stock and compare that score to your run with your CPU at 4GHz. These benchmark scores scale pretty well with CPU frequency. Going from 3.06GHz to 4.0GHz on my CPU (i7-950 Bloomfield), I pick a quite a lot of score on Heaven and Valley. I'm running SLI though, not a single card.

I finally just bit the bullet and went Z87 i7-4770K. Going to retire the old Bloomfield so I can get a lot more out of my gfx cards.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I don't know exactly what issue you're running into with the 900D but I think I had a similar issue with my Cooler Master Storm Sniper. I bought a really long #2 Phillips screwdriver which made it a lot easier.
> http://www.amazon.com/TEKTON-2773-20-Inch-Phillips-Screwdriver/dp/B0037GU9UU


The 900D requires a 90 degree philips for that purpose or some sort of flexible screw driver. That's a cool find though


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I also think it's probably the CPU. Run it again with your CPU at stock and compare that score to your run with your CPU at 4GHz. These benchmark scores scale pretty well with CPU frequency. Going from 3.06GHz to 4.0GHz on my CPU (i7-950 Bloomfield), I pick a quite a lot of score on Heaven and Valley. I'm running SLI though, not a single card.
> 
> I finally just bit the bullet and went Z87 i7-4770K. Going to retire the old Bloomfield so I can get a lot more out of my gfx cards.


An overclock ed Bloomfield dosent bottleneck a gpu yet


----------



## wstanci3

Noob question here.
I want to flash Skyn3t's classified bios on my card. Yes, it is Ti Classy. I know the basic steps to flashing, but I am confused on what to flash in the .zip file. Never done this before, if you hadn't noticed...


----------



## gatorkea

any suggestions on what to try?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> An overclock ed Bloomfield dosent bottleneck a gpu yet


I'm running SLI. My CPU even at 4GHz is holding back the video cards a lot (in benchmarks like Heaven and Valley).


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Noob question here.
> I want to flash Skyn3t's classified bios on my card. Yes, it is Ti Classy. I know the basic steps to flashing, but I am confused on what to flash in the .zip file. Never done this before, if you hadn't noticed...


Quote:


> Instructions for flashing bios -
> 
> Unpack the zip file above and the bios you want into a folder on you c drive called classified. Then while in that folder right click in an empty space and select "open command window here" then procedd with the unlock command below and the rest of the commands as needed.
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom
> 
> You might have to hit "y" twice. Once it says completed reboot. You might also have to reinstall drivers depending on bios.


If using Precision X, flash below [switch to LN2 first]
nvflash -4 -5 -6 skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-PX.rom


----------



## punk2k6

Add me to the club







http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2yqh5/


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> this is probably the most I can squeeze out of my card in firestrike. I really wish I could get a little more out of the core and the only reason my score is so good at 1424core is because my memory was able to do 8600mhz during this run. That's pretty insane. It's wierd though. 1424core I can run all day with not even one shutdown but 1437core is impossible and I can't even get thru one run. It's wierd because I can get 1424core stable at 1.4v but going to 1.5v doesn't even gain one 13mhz bin. that seems wierd to me unless this card just doesn't like high voltages at the temps I have. But last night I had a radiator outside my window with push/pull fans and all my windows open. It was like 10f here last night but it still didn't help.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1461479


still a great run, mine wont do anything past 1450 or i get the shutdown problem













hope we get a fix for it, or the 780ti lightning releases


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Wow are you people only reading half the post or just short buss special ? I said I ordered 2 by mistake and will be sending the crappy one back "paying the return shipping" which is totally within policy. If it's a joke then I'm Chris Farley returned from the grave.
> 
> Anyways. I know how to push this card but really what's the point when this is the results it's giving at stock. You people on this site are funny sometimes on your high horses so quick to throw stones like your $hit doesn't stink.
> 
> Edit: Gonna keep this tab open so I can reply to whatever silly retort comes next.


You did nothing wrong. Amazon has no issue with taking back a product you are unhappy with. They actually encourage it if you talk to a customer service rep. Don't let some of these guys get you down.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> *hope we get a fix for it, or the 780ti lightning releases*


Do I need to remind you of the turd the 780 Lightning was? I would not expect much difference with the 780ti lightning.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You did nothing wrong. Amazon has no issue with taking back a product you are unhappy with. They actually encourage it if you talk to a customer service rep. Don't let some of these guys get you down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to remind you of the turd the 780 Lightning was? I would not expect much difference with the 780ti lightning.


yeah but thats mostly because msi kept the fun bios to themselves and we had to wait weeks to get a good bios with good voltage control, now we should have some instant fun with them







atleast that is my hope. also...elpida ram rofl.

I would wait to see how they turn out just because of last time, but ill definitely be tempted to grab one lol.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You did nothing wrong. Amazon has no issue with taking back a product you are unhappy with. They actually encourage it if you talk to a customer service rep. Don't let some of these guys get you down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to remind you of the turd the 780 Lightning was? I would not expect much difference with the 780ti lightning.


I'm sure they won't use elpida ICs on everything at launch again if they do a Lightning Ti, it would have to be Hynix at least or that would be just a bit too much fail


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'm sure they won't use elpida ICs on everything at launch again if they do a Lightning Ti, it would have to be Hynix at least or that would be just a bit too much fail


yeah i wasnt even worried about elpida on them, hynix seems the standard now and have more than enough supply for everyone. What i do want is tighter vram timings, getting 2125 on my memory on the classy and still only getting 97 ish fps in valley


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'm sure they won't use elpida ICs on everything at launch again if they do a Lightning Ti, it would have to be Hynix at least or that would be just a bit too much fail


Yeah, you are probably right. Just rubbed me the wrong way that the MSI representative on here went MIA when the cards were released and they turned out to be crap. Don't want to buy hardware from a company who has a representative like that.

Edit: Which at this point I am not getting a new card until probably the Maxwell refresh.


----------



## VSG

Elpida on the Hawaii cards clocked the same as Hynix more or less.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> If using Precision X, flash below [switch to LN2 first]
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-PX.rom


Thank you, sir. It has flashed.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Thank you, sir. It has flashed.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, you are probably right. Just rubbed me the wrong way that the MSI representative on here went MIA when the cards were released and they turned out to be crap. Don't want to buy hardware from a company who has a representative like that.
> 
> Edit: Which at this point I am not getting a new card until probably the Maxwell refresh.


I can't blame them after the JF_AMD fiasco. The reps only pass along info that they get from the head office, & if it turns out to be incorrect in any way they can get torn to shreds. Since then a few reps who joined & post on OCN do so anonymously, many OCNers really believe in hanging the messenger.

The cards were still competitive in most things, but they sure did look bad in Valley.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I can't blame them after the JF_AMD fiasco. The reps only pass along info that they get from the head office, & if it turns out to be incorrect in any way they can get torn to shreds. Since then a few reps who joined & post on OCN do so anonymously, many OCNers really believe in hanging the messenger.
> 
> The cards were still competitive in most things, but they sure did look bad in Valley.


I guess. But it is probably smarter to just keep their mouths closed in the first place.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I can't blame them after the JF_AMD fiasco. The reps only pass along info that they get from the head office, & if it turns out to be incorrect in any way they can get torn to shreds. Since then a few reps who joined & post on OCN do so anonymously, many OCNers really believe in hanging the messenger.
> 
> The cards were still competitive in most things, but they sure did look bad in Valley.


Thankfully we've got Jacob from EVGA. He knows how to handle people. Maybe EVGA will start producing all components but the cpu and we can buy everything just from them. Talk about the easiest computer to rma, ever.


----------



## szeged

evga hadron case
evga included psu
evga stinger z87 mobo
evga 780ti

were almost there to a full evga build


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I guess. But it is probably smarter to just keep their mouths closed in the first place.


This is true, early info is nice but not too helpful when not correct...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> evga hadron case
> evga included psu
> evga stinger z87 mobo
> evga 780ti
> 
> were almost there to a full evga build


Indeed, just need some Evga system memory & pretty much down to the cpu...

Evga should get some benching competitions going, might help bite into more sales when it's Evga gear needed to bench on!


----------



## Fendulon

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/83g9d/

Here is a GPU-Z validation link. Can't wait to start messing with this thing.


----------



## Bajawah

Any word on new water blocks for the classy cards? EK is what I would get right now unless new are coming. Then I would wait for the reviews.

Going to be my first water build! Yay!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> Any word on new water blocks for the classy cards? EK is what I would get right now unless new are coming. Then I would wait for the reviews.
> 
> Going to be my first water build! Yay!


the EK 780 classy block will work on the 780ti classy, they dont plan on making one specifically for the 780ti classy.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> Any word on new water blocks for the classy cards? EK is what I would get right now unless new are coming. Then I would wait for the reviews.
> 
> Going to be my first water build! Yay!


I asked the EK rep about 2 week about new blocks he said nothing was planned as of right now. Mainly cause the present EK 780 Classy Block and Backplate both fit perfectly... Thats what I was told.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bajawah*
> 
> Any word on new water blocks for the classy cards? EK is what I would get right now unless new are coming. Then I would wait for the reviews.
> 
> Going to be my first water build! Yay!


No need for new blocks. Same pcb.


----------



## Hector3436

Hello there!

So, Im a (since November) official EVGA 780 Classified Owner. Here is a picture and the GPU validation link.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/emp5y/


----------



## Ovrclck

So I just got my SLI going and I don't think my second card likes the latest sky bios. Would there by any problems with running two different bios? What would be the best method in testing each card one at a time besides disabling SLI? Both cards are under water. This is my first SLI since owning dual 460's


----------



## VSG

The Kingpin classified article got updated with stock clock info: http://www.evga.com/articles/00813/#Kingpin

SPECS
*Core*
2880 CUDA Cores
Base Clock: 1072 MHz
Boost Clock: 1137 MHz
Bus: PCI-E 3.0
2-way, 3-way, 4-way SLI Ready
Texture Fill Rate: 257.28 GT/s

*Memory*
Memory Detail: 3072 MB GDDR5
Memory Bit Width: 384 Bit
Memory Clock: 7000 MHz
Memory Speed: 0.28 ns
Memory Bandwidth: 336 GB/s


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> So I just got my SLI going and I don't think my second card likes the latest sky bios. Would there by any problems with running two different bios? What would be the best method in testing each card one at a time besides disabling SLI? Both cards are under water.


what makes you think the second card doesn't like the bios. What is happening. I am running sli right now with both cards flashed to his bios and it works.

What I do to test individual cards under water is use the pcie lane turn off switches on the mobo. I turn off the pcie lane that has the card I want to shut off in it. I then remove the power cables from the gpu and I also remove the sli bridge. You probably could just turn off the pcie lane switch but I like to overdue things to make sure no interference. I get the same scores as if I was just running one card by itself. Even if the single card I am testing while both cards are installed is in the 3rd pcie lane.


----------



## alancsalt

"Built to order" program... 780 Ti Classified K|ngp|n
Quote:


> ...first product to be featured in the EVGA Build to Order (BTO) programme." If I understand correctly, they only make the card after you order it from them.?


http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-1931695/gtx-780-classified-ngp.html#.

Does this mean no direct non-US purchases?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> "Built to order" program... 780 Ti Classified K|ngp|n
> 
> "...first product to be featured in the EVGA Build to Order (BTO) programme." If I understand correctly, they only make the card after you order it from them.?
> 
> Does this mean no direct non-US purchases?


They've already got pre orders outside of the US open.


----------



## szeged

i wonder if its just some marketing stuff or if its like when you order it they build it with a binned core or something like that, and you pay more for a higher bin or something.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> what makes you think the second card doesn't like the bios. What is happening. I am running sli right now with both cards flashed to his bios and it works.
> 
> What I do to test individual cards under water is use the pcie lane turn off switches on the mobo. I turn off the pcie lane that has the card I want to shut off in it. I then remove the power cables from the gpu and I also remove the sli bridge. You probably could just turn off the pcie lane switch but I like to overdue things to make sure no interference. I get the same scores as if I was just running one card by itself. Even if the single card I am testing while both cards are installed is in the 3rd pcie lane.


GPU1 is working fine, I can get to +150 core +200 mem at 1.212 no problem
GPU2 at +50 core 1.212v. Valley crashes.

I don't own a maximus board so I'm unable to disable one of the pcix lanes. What I'm doing is disabling sli and then plugging in my monitor to card 2 to test. I was able to test it once with this method with card two at 150+ core and +200 mem. Now I'm just getting the error below with driver has crashed and has been restored.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i wonder if its just some marketing stuff or if its like when you order it they build it with a binned core or something like that, and you pay more for a higher bin or something.


That would be pretty sweet, not that I could afford it either way. But a truly pre-binned card would be nice.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> GPU1 is working fine, I can get to +150 core +200 mem at 1.212 no problem
> GPU2 at +50 core 1.212v. Valley crashes.
> 
> I don't own a maximus board so I'm unable to disable one of the pcix lanes. What I'm doing is disabling sli and then plugging in my monitor to card 2 to test. I was able to test it once with this method with card two at 150+ core and +200 mem. Now I'm just getting the error below with driver has crashed and has been restored.


I got that error at first as well. If I remember, I was trying to do a similar overclock like I did on LN2 bios. I think what I did was increase the Power Limit and added volts from the Classy controller. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> I got that error at first as well. If I remember, I was trying to do a similar overclock like I did on LN2 bios. I think what I did was increase the Power Limit and added volts from the Classy controller. Hope this helps.


Thanks buddy, I'm about to try that next. I'll let you know if that works.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> what makes you think the second card doesn't like the bios. What is happening. I am running sli right now with both cards flashed to his bios and it works.
> 
> What I do to test individual cards under water is use the pcie lane turn off switches on the mobo. I turn off the pcie lane that has the card I want to shut off in it. I then remove the power cables from the gpu and I also remove the sli bridge. You probably could just turn off the pcie lane switch but I like to overdue things to make sure no interference. I get the same scores as if I was just running one card by itself. Even if the single card I am testing while both cards are installed is in the 3rd pcie lane.
> 
> 
> 
> GPU1 is working fine, I can get to +150 core +200 mem at 1.212 no problem
> GPU2 at +50 core 1.212v. Valley crashes.
> 
> I don't own a maximus board so I'm unable to disable one of the pcix lanes. What I'm doing is disabling sli and then plugging in my monitor to card 2 to test. I was able to test it once with this method with card two at 150+ core and +200 mem. Now I'm just getting the error below with driver has crashed and has been restored.
Click to expand...

This is the part I hated about watercooling, not being able to quickly swap a card out for testing purposes.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> This is the part I hated about watercooling, not being able to quickly swap a card out for testing purposes.


Yeah. Freaking hate it.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Thanks buddy, I'm about to try that next. I'll let you know if that works.


Same :/
Even at 1.225 volts at +50 core. Card will down clock


----------



## VSG

If you implement quick disconnects, it isn't so bad.

About the potential "pay as we bin" for the kingpin, that could be messy to implement. EVGA would be screwing over people who buy from vendors like OcUK who have it on pre-order. Also, it will get really expensive real soon up the binning ladder. I don't think they will have anything like this.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Same :/
> Even at 1.225 volts at +50 core. Card will down clock


Slap some more volts into it.
I just put 1.25v at it could run 1300/8000. I don't know if there is something wrong with the bios or something else...


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Slap some more volts into it.
> I just put 1.25v at it could run 1300/8000. I don't know if there is something wrong with the bios or something else...


1.3v same.









I'm going to try ftw2002 bios and see what happens. I was able to get up to +252 core 701+mem with that bios on the same card.

Edit: stock ln2 bios 2nd card
100+ core and 200+ mem no problem









Edit: Both cards are back to stock sli enabled. Same overclocks and now getting same directx11 error. Stock clocks just fine.


----------



## fleetfeather

quick question for those who have bf4;

when playing campaign (and, i assume, multiplayer), did you ever get any stutter as you tried to flick your mouse? if so, was it due to settings being too high?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> quick question for those who have bf4;
> 
> when playing campaign (and, i assume, multiplayer), did you ever get any stutter as you tried to flick your mouse? if so, was it due to settings being too high?


Not so much but I am at 120hz now. At 60 is feels fairly jerky to me.


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Hey guys I was wondering if you guys could help me out! I was playing borderlands 2 and was getting only around 50-70 fps on no action, and as low as 18fps on high action parts..... with my 780 classy underwater... I had EVGA tuner enabled and it wont go above 50-60% usage on ANY game... even if I overclock, or not. Also, recently, I am getting stuck at frequencys that are not the highest, like 575 and 980 I dont ever seem to get the max... Is this because I am on the 2nd bios? (Was prepping for modded bios from here, never got to it)
> 
> If you guys can help me, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: No, vsync was not on, and all settings were maxxed. I also have a 144hz monitor.










Dang, I flashed the LN2 bios, and re-installed non-beta drivers and Idk if I am getting performance I should. This is my firestrike score, is it within normal range for non, overclocked? I noticed during testing GPU-Z showed 75% power consumption TDP. Is that bad? Shouldnt it be 100%?









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2102354?key=32WWlxFwkCBAa6y6I5QCUQ

Its under water and has never gotten above 38c.









Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Hey guys I was wondering if you guys could help me out! I was playing borderlands 2 and was getting only around 50-70 fps on no action, and as low as 18fps on high action parts..... with my 780 classy underwater... I had EVGA tuner enabled and it wont go above 50-60% usage on ANY game... even if I overclock, or not. Also, recently, I am getting stuck at frequencys that are not the highest, like 575 and 980 I dont ever seem to get the max... Is this because I am on the 2nd bios? (Was prepping for modded bios from here, never got to it)
> 
> If you guys can help me, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: No, vsync was not on, and all settings were maxxed. I also have a 144hz monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I flashed the LN2 bios, and re-installed non-beta drivers and Idk if I am getting performance I should. This is my firestrike score, is it within normal range for non, overclocked? I noticed during testing GPU-Z showed 75% power consumption TDP. Is that bad? Shouldnt it be 100%?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2102354?key=32WWlxFwkCBAa6y6I5QCUQ
> 
> Its under water and has never gotten above 38c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
Click to expand...

I think thats a fair score for non OC. What core is that at? (Not sure what stock is with all the custom bios's and what not)

My firestrike graphics score is under 12k. And thats at my max oc on air which was like 1267mhz.

Power consumption is fine. The levels are raised now so 75% may be what 100% was before. I sit at 60% most the time in BF4.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> what makes you think the second card doesn't like the bios. What is happening. I am running sli right now with both cards flashed to his bios and it works.
> 
> What I do to test individual cards under water is use the pcie lane turn off switches on the mobo. I turn off the pcie lane that has the card I want to shut off in it. I then remove the power cables from the gpu and I also remove the sli bridge. You probably could just turn off the pcie lane switch but I like to overdue things to make sure no interference. I get the same scores as if I was just running one card by itself. Even if the single card I am testing while both cards are installed is in the 3rd pcie lane.
> 
> 
> 
> GPU1 is working fine, I can get to +150 core +200 mem at 1.212 no problem
> GPU2 at +50 core 1.212v. Valley crashes.
> 
> I don't own a maximus board so I'm unable to disable one of the pcix lanes. What I'm doing is disabling sli and then plugging in my monitor to card 2 to test. I was able to test it once with this method with card two at 150+ core and +200 mem. Now I'm just getting the error below with driver has crashed and has been restored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the part I hated about watercooling, not being able to quickly swap a card out for testing purposes.
Click to expand...

that why the pcie lane switch is such an important feature. I don't think I would buy a mobo without it. You probably don't have to do what I do and only need to flip the tiny switch to turn the lane off.


----------



## VSG

Ya I learned that the hard way this time. In the future, PCI-E lane switches are a must for me.


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I think thats a fair score for non OC. What core is that at? (Not sure what stock is with all the custom bios's and what not)
> 
> My firestrike graphics score is under 12k. And thats at my max oc on air which was like 1267mhz.
> 
> Power consumption is fine. The levels are raised now so 75% may be what 100% was before. I sit at 60% most the time in BF4.


Hmm really its a normal score? Its at 1110mhz. And it seems that even if this I increase my power target on evga tuner to 200% it doesnt change the boost clock :/ is that normal? Is the only overclocking going to be in the clock offset? I have a feeling this card is very different from the gtx 670 ftw I came from


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I think thats a fair score for non OC. What core is that at? (Not sure what stock is with all the custom bios's and what not)
> 
> My firestrike graphics score is under 12k. And thats at my max oc on air which was like 1267mhz.
> 
> Power consumption is fine. The levels are raised now so 75% may be what 100% was before. I sit at 60% most the time in BF4.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm really its a normal score? Its at 1110mhz. And it seems that even if this I increase my power target on evga tuner to 200% it doesnt change the boost clock :/ is that normal? Is the only overclocking going to be in the clock offset? I have a feeling this card is very different from the gtx 670 ftw I came from
Click to expand...

Heres my best score. I wouldn't compare to some of the crazy benches you see here unless your card is under water with a lot of voltage running through it.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> that why the pcie lane switch is such an important feature. I don't think I would buy a mobo without it. You probably don't have to do what I do and only need to flip the tiny switch to turn the lane off.


Damn! I knew I should have when with the maximus extreme 6. Oh well








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ya I learned that the hard way this time. In the future, PCI-E lane switches are a must for me.


Like wise.


----------



## Haas360

Can someone verify that it seems that even if this I increase my power target on evga tuner to 200% it doesnt change the boost clock :/ is that normal?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Can someone verify that it seems that even if this I increase my power target on evga tuner to 200% it doesnt change the boost clock :/ is that normal?


Its normal for me.

Heres that FS btw.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2032782


----------



## skyn3t

how things going around here ?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> how things going around here ?


still getting shut downs, but ill live


----------



## szeged

its -7c here atm....time to get to benching.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its -7c here atm....time to get to benching.


In florida????


----------



## fleetfeather

Fairly sure I've got my card sorted out now, so I'm looking for some advice on voltage parameters in evbot. I'm on air, therefore safe numbers for the 3 different voltages = ?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> In florida????


yeah we have a cold front in tonight, windows open, doors open, three 3' fans blowing air in from the windows...

i need a evga classified snuggie and ill be set.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> In florida????
> 
> 
> 
> yeah we have a cold front in tonight, windows open, doors open, three 3' fans blowing air in from the windows...
> 
> i need a evga classified snuggie and ill be set.
Click to expand...

Lol yes you do. Sounds pretty chilly.


----------



## PaulPanZer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The main difference in the cards is the higher end PWM with more phases, the problem with flashing a classy bios onto a reference card is that they use different voltage controllers. You need to look at the voltage hack for the ncp4206 controller on your card to get more http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-18-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool/0_50


Thanks, now I have then times reached 1350 MHz with 1.325 v







, from then it is but colorful on the screen. 1360 1.375 v makes pink colored strip-on the screen.

Card then has only a temperature of 46 degrees, only the voltage converter I can not be read, since the sensors are missing ...... EVGA


----------



## szeged

first run of the night



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765314

decided to start with 3dmark11 over firestrike lol


----------



## lightsout

Are you under water? Or in a crazy winter that's way low for air cooling with all that voltage. I think all the reference 780s only have core temps. It's not an evga thing. The acx is just a reference card with a better cooler right?


----------



## PaulPanZer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are you under water? Or in a crazy winter that's way low for air cooling with all that voltage. I think all the reference 780s only have core temps. It's not an evga thing. The acx is just a reference card with a better cooler right?


I have a EK water cooler on it ..... by such low temperatures.


----------



## lightsout

Nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulPanZer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are you under water? Or in a crazy winter that's way low for air cooling with all that voltage. I think all the reference 780s only have core temps. It's not an evga thing. The acx is just a reference card with a better cooler right?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a EK water cooler on it ..... by such low temperatures.
Click to expand...


----------



## PaulPanZer

and 5746 points at 1372Mhz.
The part runs quite well for ne Reference Card
Windows 7 is really lame, have achieved with the 290x and Win 8.1 5766 points.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1469305


----------



## Bajawah

What backplate with EK waterblocks?

The EK or the EVGA Classy with special screws?

Is one better or just looks?


----------



## szeged

i always go with the EK backplate when using EK blocks, just because


----------



## skyn3t

Sgezed what is the max voltage archive with my vBios on evbot , not classy tool?


----------



## CallsignVega

I finally have some time to play around with my Classifieds. Is this the best BIOS to use at the moment:

skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios
[*] Version 80.80.34.01.80


----------



## sdmf74

Most of you probably already know it but just in case probe it connectors are back in stock:

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000010


----------



## wstanci3

Hm, I am having a bit of difficulty. I am trying to flash Skyn3t's bios again, because I switched over to LN2 for a bit to try some more testing but it says "I/O Cannot open file: "
What should I do?
Edit: I can flash to the GK110 or GK110 LN2 and the FTW2002 bios, but for some reason not skyn3t's bios. Hmm...








Please help








Don't mind this post. I don't deserve help. User error, who saw this coming.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Sgezed what is the max voltage archive with my vBios on evbot , not classy tool?


i did a run last night at 1.425, 1.45, 1.475 and 1.5 with no shutdowns


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i did a run last night at 1.425, 1.45, 1.475 and 1.5 with no shutdowns


Thank you. This is what I want to hear.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I finally have some time to play around with my Classifieds. Is this the best BIOS to use at the moment:
> 
> skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios
> [*] Version 80.80.34.01.80


yes it is. I know the front page is a mess right now but the bios on the front page plus the overvoltage 2.0 tool or an evbot and everything works great with that combo.


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Hello guys,

I have just bought an EVGA GTX 780 Classified from a guys and apparently she can get to 1280mhz for the gpu and 7000mhz for the memory on stock voltage with skynet rev3 bios.

Do you think I got a nice chip?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I have just bought an EVGA GTX 780 Classified from a guys and apparently she can get to 1280mhz for the gpu and 7000mhz for the memory on stock voltage with skynet rev3 bios.
> 
> Do you think I got a nice chip?


Everything under 1400mhz does not count









What ASIC do you have? I have 65% on the 780ti classified.


----------



## Bloodvenom

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uusf8/

Definitely the first card I am going to overclock. Going to buy the EK blocks and see where I can really push it. Card is a beast even at stock cooling and the modified bios.

Too bad I didnt wait for the 780 Ti classy


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I have just bought an EVGA GTX 780 Classified from a guys and apparently she can get to 1280mhz for the gpu and 7000mhz for the memory on stock voltage with skynet rev3 bios.
> 
> Do you think I got a nice chip?


Yes I would say thats pretty good for 1.2v. Over 1300 at 1.2v I would personally call a great one. 1350+ = golden.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Anyone running 4-Way GTX-780 Ti Classified? I assume the GPUs would be under water but would like to see some numbers.


I went 3-way. Whoever goes 4-way and overclocks better have a dedicated 20A circuit for their computer.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> How much do used evbots sell for anyway?


I snagged one off Amazon (open box) for ~$50 USD. The only opened package was the for the mobo cable which I have no use for.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I don't think they are going to be allowed to fix PX how you are wanting it, same for the bios. It would be nice, but nvidia probably wouldn't be very happy. It is the same reason afterburner has it's own set of hassles. I hope you get your voltage issues sorted, as your not going to find your max clock with this card otherwise.


Reminds me of the drama with the MSI GTX 680 Lightning cards and their second BIOS. I'll miss those cards - off to eBay they go!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> I went 3-way. Whoever goes 4-way and overclocks better have a dedicated 20A circuit for their computer.


In my office in my new house I have two dedicated 30 amp circuits. Glad that garage got converted!







. It'd be a shame not to bench with that much power to tap.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i did a run last night at 1.425, 1.45, 1.475 and 1.5 with no shutdowns


Can you clock your card any higher past 1.4 volts?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Can you clock your card any higher past 1.4 volts?


not sure, ill have to double check tonight when it gets cold again, at 1.475 i could do 1450 core in firestrike, but 1451 and boom, shutdowns galore.


----------



## lilchronic

i can get 1450mhz @ 1.425 any more volts or core clock i get shutdowns.???


----------



## szeged

i guess my shut downs are more core related than voltage?


----------



## lilchronic

yeah im not sure what it is but it's annoying lolz, i want 1500Mhz+....... winter dont last that long in Florida


----------



## szeged

thats why im wondering if the lightning cards will get me to where i want


----------



## FtW 420

Lightnings only go so far on air & water too, what you need is more cold yet, right on the gpu core.

Then more voltage.


----------



## szeged

but heat wouldnt be causing these shut down problems







i think its tied into the evga card itself.


----------



## Jpmboy

hey - check HW Monitor... the gpu volts read with what you set in tool2.0 (as "GPU1 VRM" I only changed one for comparison). only software i know of that shows anything above 1.212V.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey - check HW Monitor... the gpu volts read with what you set in tool2.0 (as "GPU1 VRM" I only changed one for comparison). only software i know of that shows anything above 1.212V.


GPUz shows it as well. At least on the non-Ti.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> In my office in my new house I have two dedicated 30 amp circuits. Glad that garage got converted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It'd be a shame not to bench with that much power to tap.


I'm all for overkill but two dedicated 30A circuits? What exactly are you running from the office?

My office is on the 3rd floor of my home and as such I have two crappy options: (1) tear open a bunch of walls/floors, which isn't going to happen; (2) run Romex in parallel with a large number of CAT6A runs that I was able to get up to the 3rd floor, which is far from ideal.


----------



## packerbackermk

I have 780 classified hydro copper, soon to add another one. Has anyone tried to get the hydro copper led to work with nvidias geforce experience led software? I'd be interested in seeing how difficult that would be.


----------



## exodus1337

Anyone tried flashing a SC to classified?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1337*
> 
> Anyone tried flashing a SC to classified?


Can't be done. Completely different components on the PCB.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> I'm all for overkill but two dedicated 30A circuits? What exactly are you running from the office?
> 
> My office is on the 3rd floor of my home and as such I have two crappy options: (1) tear open a bunch of walls/floors, which isn't going to happen; (2) run Romex in parallel with a large number of CAT6A runs that I was able to get up to the 3rd floor, which is far from ideal.


Nothing much right now. About 6-8 monitors, a tv, mini fridge, two desktops, misc electronics. With that much power on tap, though LANs should be easy.









Edit: it was just how the house was wired. I haven't added the two 30amp breakers. I believe it was just because it previously was a garage that got walled off.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> but heat wouldnt be causing these shut down problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think its tied into the evga card itself.


Have you thought perhaps it could be one or more of the components on the PCB other than the GPU going beyond their heat limits? I would imagine there is a thermal shutoff for the VRMs, etc.

That doesn't explain the core MHz though. That is definitely strange indeed.


----------



## CallsignVega

Using an IR thermometer, the memory power section not cooled by the EK block on the 780Ti Classified gets pretty warm. Make sure to have some air movement in the area. I think I will get some stick on memory chip coolers.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Using an IR thermometer, the memory power section not cooled by the EK block on the 780Ti Classified gets pretty warm. Make sure to have some air movement in the area. I think I will get some stick on memory chip coolers.


grab some of those enzotech solid copper ones, amazing heatsinks for those memory vrms.

i got some scythe fans pointing right at the cards in my case to get some of the heat off of them, but they do still get hot.


----------



## Ovrclck

For the guys hitting max clocks, are you cranking up the volts to say 1.4 and then cranking the core offset until it starts to artifact? If it artifacts, are you adding more volts or just let off a bit? Curios is all.









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## szeged

i usually start with 1.4 to 1.425v when starting around 1420 core, then add more volts with the evbot during the bench if i see artifacting until it goes away.


----------



## lightsout

So you can add voltage on the fly. Interesting.


----------



## szeged

yep, thats why the evbot is awesome


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i usually start with 1.4 to 1.425v when starting around 1420 core, then add more volts with the evbot during the bench if i see artifacting until it goes away.


What if I'm trying to find my max clocks, do you recommend a starting point say 1.3v?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> GPUz shows it as well. At least on the non-Ti.


Yeah - the TI Classy does not show up in gpuZ


----------



## jtom320

Ordered a 780 TI classy yesterday. I've never owned a card this nice/current. Fastest card on the market. Pretty crazy.

I figure I'm going to do it totally right this time around so my question is if finding an EVbot is worth it? I know I can use the classified voltage tool but it seems there are some advantages to using the bot. Curious if those advantages hold when using the stock ACX cooler.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Ordered a 780 TI classy yesterday. I've never owned a card this nice/current. Fastest card on the market. Pretty crazy.
> 
> I figure I'm going to do it totally right this time around so my question is if finding an EVbot is worth it? I know I can use the classified voltage tool but it seems there are some advantages to using the bot. Curious if those advantages hold when using the stock ACX cooler.


From my understanding with the evbot you can have your set voltage apply at startup rather than having to redo it every time with the software. The 780 ti does seem to be very temp limited when it comes to higher volts so I don't think it would be worth it on the stock cooling.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> I'm all for overkill but two dedicated 30A circuits? What exactly are you running from the office?
> 
> My office is on the 3rd floor of my home and as such I have two crappy options: (1) tear open a bunch of walls/floors, which isn't going to happen; (2) run Romex in parallel with a large number of CAT6A runs that I was able to get up to the 3rd floor, which is far from ideal.


You don't have an external wall? You may be able to run pipe style conduit either external to the facade or if your built sticks, between the facade and the frame you can run Romex (if you have brick). Then just bring it inside where or near you need it. No impossible to reach firebreaks or flooring to go through. Once painted, unless it is on the front of your house, it isn't an eyesore.


----------



## skyn3t

For all Classy Ti Owners I don't really have some good news about Black screen above 1.4v. I may be wrong on this but even under heavy LN2 the same issue happen.

Stock bios gives you a BSOD when go above 1.35v with Evbot and Classy toll 2.0
with
vBios you pass the 1.35v and reach 1.4v but Black screen also and shutdowns keep occurring.

since we don't have a Official bios from EVGA I can't find the fix. this is more than I thought.

this Black screen keep appearing anything above 1.4v , Air , Water and LN2.

when the official bios will come to fix it? it will come ?


----------



## CallsignVega

Geez. Maybe this issue is why EVGA is taking so long to come out with a new BIOS.

Then again, I don't think anyone is really going to use above 1.4v for routine gaming. It just kinda screws the benchmark runs.


----------



## VSG

Jacob had said that EVGA knew how to fix it but releasing the fix was the obstacle. So I still think it is Nvidia being the issue, not something technical.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Jacob had said that EVGA knew how to fix it but releasing the fix was the obstacle. So I still think it is Nvidia being the issue, not something technical.


why obstacle? did he explain why?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Jacob had said that EVGA knew how to fix it but releasing the fix was the obstacle. So I still think it is Nvidia being the issue, not something technical.


Thats what I gathered from that post.


----------



## steelsix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> why obstacle? did he explain why?


Gave you props in post #97
http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2080631&mpage=4


----------



## skyn3t

really? or Classy Ti can get close to the KPE with one less PCI-E power source. crimp something that was not in the past is not a good move.


----------



## VSG

I don't know for sure. If EVGA can manage to release the KPE as promised (that is, no TDP and unlocked voltage), then maybe they did cripple the regular classified. If KPE fails, then it is clearly Nvidia.

Edit: Post from Jacob mentioning the obstacles:
Quote:


> Unfortunately the comment I made about new BIOS coming was a bit premature unfortunately... we found how to fix it and can, but we ran into a roadblock with releasing it. There's a 3rd party BIOS floating around that essentially has the same changes, but obviously not "officially" endorsed by EVGA. We are still working on and official EVGA version however.


Info from 8-pack facing the same issue as Skynet at 1.4V:
Quote:


> The card has OCP/OVP at 1.4v. I am able to bench at 1605mhz/2010 mems with 1.4 Vcore though so its looking good for 1.55 which is usually what you need to max out these cards. A new Bios is defo needed for the card for XOC and I have requested one from EVGA. I ran in window mode to check boost under full load with GPU-Z sensors tab and its 1605mhz.


Quote:


> The bios is the problem here I get black screen ie OCP/OVP with 1.4 even with XOC bios and LN2 cooling. New bios is needed.


----------



## Deaf Jam

I wish I bought a water chiller instead of rads. Running at 25 C water temp gets me 1423 at 1.35 V. I can only hit 1306 at my normal water temperature (30-35 C) at the same voltage. Here is to hoping that the back plate I ordered is magical.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I don't know for sure. If EVGA can manage to release the KPE as promised (that is, no TDP and unlocked voltage), then maybe they did cripple the regular classified. If KPE fails, then it is clearly Nvidia.


I think the whole build to order bit for KPE is to justify a higher cost to cover warranties because nvidia won't pick them up. I just can't see the KPE card being limited. The 780 Ti classified has a cap because I don't think they ever said otherwise. 1.4 volts isn't too shabby but I'm just looking to game. If KPE is still 800 on release, I would be a bit surprised.


----------



## Ovrclck

This website is showing the evbot in stock. Never heard of this site before..
http://www.seaboom.com/scripts/product.asp?PRDCODE=1884-100-EV-EB01-BR&REFID=FR

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> This website is showing the evbot in stock. Never heard of this site before..
> http://www.seaboom.com/scripts/product.asp?PRDCODE=1884-100-EV-EB01-BR&REFID=FR
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Not acreddited by the BBB, not sure if I'd buy from them.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Not acreddited by the BBB, not sure if I'd buy from them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> This website is showing the evbot in stock. Never heard of this site before..
> http://www.seaboom.com/scripts/product.asp?PRDCODE=1884-100-EV-EB01-BR&REFID=FR
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


I've been phoning them 4 days straight and I haven't got hold of anybody, not even customer support. If you phone them it says you're talking to Future Technology International, which I discovered is their old company name. I emailed them too but they haven't replied either. I thought about using PayPal so you can just open a dispute with them and get your money back in 11 days but I get an error message every single time I want to buy it.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> grab some of those enzotech solid copper ones, amazing heatsinks for those memory vrms.
> 
> i got some scythe fans pointing right at the cards in my case to get some of the heat off of them, but they do still get hot.


These? http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=54_43&products_id=22612

Do you have them installed? Do you have a picture?


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> why obstacle? did he explain why?


There are two EVGA forum threads I keep an eye on:

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2077276
http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2080631

I also submitted a formal support ticket about this issue, which I suggest everyone does, pointing to those two threads. EVGA (Jacob) has stated on the EVGA forum that they're (1) aware of the issue and (2) working on fixing it. I plan to holding their feet to the fire on this one.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> There are two EVGA forum threads I keep an eye on:
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2077276
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2080631
> 
> I also submitted a formal support ticket about this issue, which I suggest everyone does, pointing to those two threads. EVGA (Jacob) has stated on the EVGA forum that they're (1) aware of the issue and (2) working on fixing it. I plan to holding their feet to the fire on this one.


I understand your sentiments, but it isn't on evga's side. They said they have already diagnosed the problem but can't push out the fix. Jacob said our best option is the custom bios. Nvidia yet again crippling another beast og a card. :/


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Nothing much right now. About 6-8 monitors, a tv, mini fridge, two desktops, misc electronics. With that much power on tap, though LANs should be easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: it was just how the house was wired. I haven't added the two 30amp breakers. I believe it was just because it previously was a garage that got walled off.


That makes more sense. Either way consider yourself lucky power wise.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> You don't have an external wall? You may be able to run pipe style conduit either external to the facade or if your built sticks, between the facade and the frame you can run Romex (if you have brick). Then just bring it inside where or near you need it. No impossible to reach firebreaks or flooring to go through. Once painted, unless it is on the front of your house, it isn't an eyesore.


Thanks. I did think about it as I was contemplating running CAT6A that way before I figured an internal way to run it up three floors. However, the way my house is built and the location of the office makes an external run unlikely due to a few issues unfortunately.

I really want to build my next house - I'm going to have them run conduit all over the place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I understand your sentiments, but it isn't on evga's side. They said they have already diagnosed the problem but can't push out the fix. Jacob said our best option is the custom bios. Nvidia yet again crippling another beast og a card. :/


I disagree. We all already know Nvidia (e.g., Nvidia's Green Light program) doesn't like vendors to play to much with voltage, etc. Knowing this EVGA still made certain promises. The fault now lies with EVGA - not Nvidia as EVGA had amble opportunity to check with Nvidia before they released anything.

I don't like Nvidia's Green Light program but it isn't like Nvidia hid their policy from vendors. Not even EVGA makes this claim. So I can't see why we would blame Nvidia in this specific case regarding the EVGA GTX 780 TI Classified.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> I disagree. We all already know Nvidia (e.g., Nvidia's Green Light program) doesn't like vendors to play to much with voltage, etc. Knowing this EVGA still made certain promises. The fault now lies with EVGA - not Nvidia as EVGA had amble opportunity to check with Nvidia before they released anything.
> 
> I don't like Nvidia's Green Light program but it isn't like Nvidia hid their policy from vendors. Not even EVGA makes this claim. So I can't see why we would blame Nvidia in this specific case regarding the EVGA GTX 780 TI Classified.


Just Curious, did EVGA ever say that these cards will work over 1.4v? Not arguing, but asking. Cause if they did say that you can use the 780ti Classy at >1.4v and it will work, then yes i would say EVGA promised something and did not deliver.

But if we just assumed that they would work, and was never confirmed by EVGA, then really its on Nvidia.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Just Curious, did EVGA ever say that these cards will work over 1.4v? Not arguing, but asking. Cause if they did say that you can use the 780ti Classy at >1.4v and it will work, then yes i would say EVGA promised something and did not deliver.
> 
> But if we just assumed that they would work, and was never confirmed by EVGA, then really its on Nvidia.


Fair point. Unlike some I don't care if all of my cards can't hit a certain voltage if it's due to the luck of the binning process. I completely understand that when one buys this type of card there are no guarantees that the card can handle things past "stock" clocks. However, EVGA advertised that we could use EVBOT and that we would be able to at least try and push these cards to higher and higher voltages. As admitted by EVGA the issue isn't hardware but a BIOS limitation.

EVGA's crystal clear acknowledgement of the BIOS issue:

http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2077693
http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2077796
http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2080672

EVGA: "So basically there is an issue if you use 3rd party tools (or evbot) to increase the voltage that will cause a BSOD." - http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2083366

The GTX 780 TI Classified has an EVBOT port. EVBOT is an EVGA product. The darn cards don't even work with EVBOT. This is one of my biggest beefs right now as I went out and bought one. Am I'm going to try and push all three of my cards to the max? Hell no. But do I upset up when a company doesn't assume responsibility they it's clearly theirs to assume? Hell yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Out of our control for the most part unfortunately, we are still working on it though.


Out of EVGA's control? You're partnered with Nvidia. Even your customers are aware of Nvidia's Green Light program and Nvidia's general voltage policies for vendors. Heck, I personally experienced this years ago with my three MSI GTX 680 Lightnings. MSI had to tweak their BIOS after initial release due to Nvidia's policies. Luckily I had three of the initial batch.









*Knowing Nvidia's general policies on voltages, etc. EVGA, as I currently see it, either:
(1) checked with Nvidia before releasing the GTX 780 TI Classified, Nvidia initially said okay and subsequently went back on their word
(2) checked with Nvidia before releasing the GTX 780 TI Classified, Nvidia said no and and EVGA said screw it lets see what happens
(3) never checked with Nvidia and said screw it lets see what happens*

Someone from EVGA please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.

I and I venture to guess others are willing to wait if something is indeed coming out from EVGA. We just want a clear answer or some clear disclosure on the matter. How's that too much to ask?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> These? http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=54_43&products_id=22612
> 
> Do you have them installed? Do you have a picture?


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=54_197&products_id=23308

these, they fit right on the vrms perfectly, i dont have any installed atm because im not having cooling issues on them with my set up, but it wouldnt hurt to put some on i guess


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=54_197&products_id=23308
> 
> these, they fit right on the vrms perfectly, i dont have any installed atm because im not having cooling issues on them with my set up, but it wouldnt hurt to put some on i guess


Thanks. I'll save that link in case I need them once I'm finished installing the water blocks.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Would be nice if they could leak it to someone who could post it in their stead. Though I guess that could be a legal problem if Nvidia could prove where it came from.


----------



## steelsix

Question to 780 ti Classy owners, for someone planning to run w/stock cooler and OC without a bios mod using Precision, would you buy this card now, wait for a bios fix, or wait/buy something else?

Subjective question, but reasoning behind it is I'm considering Gigabyte GHz edition which has higher standard/boost clocks, or wait for an MSI Lightning. What to do for a good air OC? Hope to buy soon..


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelsix*
> 
> Question to 780 ti Classy owners, for someone planning to run w/stock cooler and OC without a bios mod using Precision, would you buy this card now, wait for a bios fix, or wait/buy something else?
> 
> Subjective question, but reasoning behind it is I'm considering Gigabyte GHz edition which has higher standard/boost clocks, or wait for an MSI Lightning. What to do for a good air OC? Hope to buy soon..


This card is not meant for air. If you are going to stick to air then the gigabyte windforce or the evga acx normal card will be just fine. You might gain a few mhz with the classy, but it won't make a noticeable difference.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelsix*
> 
> Question to 780 ti Classy owners, for someone planning to run w/stock cooler and OC without a bios mod using Precision, would you buy this card now, wait for a bios fix, or wait/buy something else?
> 
> Subjective question, but reasoning behind it is I'm considering Gigabyte GHz edition which has higher standard/boost clocks, or wait for an MSI Lightning. What to do for a good air OC? Hope to buy soon..


What are you going to be doing the OC for? Benching? Gaming? On stock bios and Stock volts my 780ti was boosting to 1150 on 1 card, and about 1176 on the other card. So listed specs really mean nothing because its all the silicon lottery.

From what i have seen the 780ti GHZ edition is really already at max. There was not much headroom to increase it anymore with OC more.

The bios fix really is only if you plan on running over 1.4v on the card. On Air i don't know how ofter you should be doing 1.4v on the card. Even then you will only be doing it for a benching run, so if this is a Gaming rig, you won't need to be touching 1.4v

With how the 780 Lighting turned out, i would take a wait and see approach with the 780 ti lightning. Also with what is going on with the Classy, and if it is Nvidia's doing, MSI might run into the same issue on their cards. EVGA is Nvidia's right hand, so if EVGA can't make strides, no one can.


----------



## steelsix

It would be for a single card gaming rig, not into benching but do like to OC with modest voltage bumps that Precision/AB allows. I don't mind spending the extra coin, and who knows I could do water at some point. Thanks fellas, I think I'm reading too much into concerns that really wouldn't apply to my situation.


----------



## Fendulon

Unfortunately my power supply (InWin Commander 1200w) has an extremely low 3.3v rail. Reads at around 3.05-3.07 idle. It is causing little issues that prevent me from over clocking much. It is out of warranty but this is the second one of these I've had issues with so I'm contacting them. If they won't replace it I'll deal for a while and eventually get a EVGA supernova 1300w. This is a stellar card though. I'm maxing out Far Cry 3 and Metro Last Light at 1920x1080 no problem. Loving it. Can't wait to get a proper power supply and also put this thing under water.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelsix*
> 
> It would be for a single card gaming rig, not into benching but do like to OC with modest voltage bumps that Precision/AB allows. I don't mind spending the extra coin, and who knows I could do water at some point. Thanks fellas, I think I'm reading too much into concerns that really wouldn't apply to my situation.


I bought the Classy and at the moment, I am running it on air. I have been tinkering around with it on stock and getting modest clocks (+95 core / +525 memory on Valley). With skyn3t bios and voltage bumps, I can do 1300+. Am I getting the most out of my card? Absolutely not on air cooling. But like you, I am thinking of going water in the future. Who knows, might grab a second to SLI and go underwater.


----------



## steelsix

Just bought one. A killer card, can't wait


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Just Curious, did EVGA ever say that these cards will work over 1.4v? Not arguing, but asking. Cause if they did say that you can use the 780ti Classy at >1.4v
> and it will work, then yes i would say EVGA promised something and did not deliver.
> 
> But if we just assumed that they would work, and was never confirmed by EVGA, then really its on Nvidia.


Not.arguing too. But how did you feel if was not 3third part bios ? Would you be happy?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Fair point. Unlike some I don't care if all of my cards can't hit a certain voltage if it's due to the luck of the binning process. I completely understand that when one buys this type of card there are no guarantees that the card can handle things past "stock" clocks. However, EVGA advertised that we could use EVBOT and that we would be able to at least try and push these cards to higher and higher voltages. As admitted by EVGA the issue isn't hardware but a BIOS limitation.
> 
> EVGA's crystal clear acknowledgement of the BIOS issue:
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2077693
> http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2077796
> http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2080672
> 
> EVGA: "So basically there is an issue if you use 3rd party tools (or evbot) to increase the voltage that will cause a BSOD." - http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2083366
> 
> The GTX 780 TI Classified has an EVBOT port. EVBOT is an EVGA product. The darn cards don't even work with EVBOT. This is one of my biggest beefs right now as I went out and bought one. Am I'm going to try and push all three of my cards to the max? Hell no. But do I upset up when a company doesn't assume responsibility they it's clearly theirs to assume? Hell yes.
> Out of EVGA's control? You're partnered with Nvidia. Even your customers are aware of Nvidia's Green Light program and Nvidia's general voltage policies for vendors. Heck, I personally experienced this years ago with my three MSI GTX 680 Lightnings. MSI had to tweak their BIOS after initial release due to Nvidia's policies. Luckily I had three of the initial batch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Knowing Nvidia's general policies on voltages, etc. EVGA, as I currently see it, either:
> (1) checked with Nvidia before releasing the GTX 780 TI Classified, Nvidia initially said okay and subsequently went back on their word
> (2) checked with Nvidia before releasing the GTX 780 TI Classified, Nvidia said no and and EVGA said screw it lets see what happens
> (3) never checked with Nvidia and said screw it lets see what happens*
> 
> Someone from EVGA please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> I and I venture to guess others are willing to wait if something is indeed coming out from EVGA. We just want a clear answer or some clear disclosure on the matter. How's that too much to ask?


Yes, a Bios limited. Is KPE going to be limited? For how much less?

Nvidia is the company that loose the money went comes to returned chip and the company that's sells they products is the one that takes the heat and must work with costumes like EVGA. They do have agreement to follow. This I understand but at some point I don't like to understand.

When EVGA said "but we ran into a *roadblock* with releasing it." You know what that means right?

Let's have a bit patient and not blame EVGA and hope they get us there.

Now everyone knows that the black screen is not me I mean my vBios also Nvidia drivers are also something to think about that too.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Nvidia is the company that loose the money went comes to returned chip and the company that's sells they products is the one that takes the heat and must work with costumes like EVGA. They do have agreement to follow. This I understand but at some point I don't like to understand.
> 
> When EVGA said "but we ran into a *roadblock* with releasing it." You know what that means right?
> 
> Let's have a bit patient and not blame EVGA and hope they get us there.
> 
> Now everyone knows that the black screen is not me I mean my vBios also Nvidia drivers are also something to think about that too.


I'll simply say this... that what we should have by now from EVGA is a clear and direct accounting of: (1) what the issue is; (2) why it hasn't been resolved already; (3) what EVGA is doing to see that it's resolved. That's what we deserve.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> See if EVGA gets us there? EVGA put us here in the first place - not Nvidia. Everyone and their mother already understands Nvidia's voltage policies. I thought, obviously incorrectly, that this time a vendor (EVGA) had actually been granted an exception from Nvidia. Clearly EVGA has not and because of this there customers are suffering. Again, if I'm incorrect I invite EVGA to clarify. Remember, EVGA already has our money for the cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What we should have by now from EVGA is a clear and direct accounting of: (1) what the issue is; (2) why it hasn't been resolved already; (3) what EVGA is doing to see that it's resolved.*


It might be that EVGA CANT comment on the issue. If it is indeed Nvidia blocking the fix, it could very well be Nvidia stopping EVGA from commenting any further on the manner as to not put NVidia in negative light in mainstream media.

I agree something needs to be done to fix the issue, even though it doesn't effect the mass market of people buying this card.

EVGA is a stand up company. They have been great to me any my friends now for years. Been buying them for years. So I am willing to wait till we get all the info until I start placing blame on a company. Im not sure EVGA really has any say in the manner at this moment. The way I have seen Nvidia do things, I wouldn't be surprised if Nvidia is not letting them comment. Either way, I think its too early to tell what is really going on behind the curtain.

At the end of the day, I could be right I could be wrong, but a fix should be issued.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> It might be that EVGA CANT comment on the issue. If it is indeed Nvidia blocking the fix, it could very well be Nvidia stopping EVGA from commenting any further on the manner as to not put NVidia in negative light in mainstream media.
> 
> I agree something needs to be done to fix the issue, even though it doesn't effect the mass market of people buying this card.
> 
> EVGA is a stand up company. They have been great to me any my friends now for years. Been buying them for years. So I am willing to wait till we get all the info until I start placing blame on a company. Im not sure EVGA really has any say in the manner at this moment. The way I have seen Nvidia do things, I wouldn't be surprised if Nvidia is not letting them comment. Either way, I think its too early to tell what is really going on behind the curtain.
> 
> At the end of the day, I could be right I could be wrong, but a fix should be issued.


You quoted me before I finished re-editing.







For the most part we agree. I just want some clear upfront information from EVGA as to how things even got to this point and how EVGA is going to get us out.


----------



## szeged

I have no doubt in my mind evga is hard at work on a fix, or even has one done already but nvidia is telling them they can't do it.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> You quoted me before I finished re-editing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the most part we agree. I just want some clear upfront information from EVGA as to how things even got to this point and how EVGA is going to get us out.


LOL ya I saw the edit afterwards. We are definitely on the same page and agree. And im with you as well. I would like to know as well how it got to this point. As you said, Did Nvidia go back on their word? Did EVGA just say F it and try and put it out there wihout NVidia's blessing. Hell did they just not ever test it past 1.4v?

Hopefully we get answers and a fix. I am really interested to see what happens with the KPE. If it is geared towards LN2 users, I would have to imagine that it can go past 1.4v. So how will Nvidia feel about that. Also will we be able to use the KPE bios on the TI classys?

Hopefully we know more soon, cheers:cheers:


----------



## CaliLife17

to get back on topic.

Last night i had both BF4 MP and COD:Ghost crash on me. Had Slight OC, nothing big (+50-60ish). Would crash, i would try and Ctrl+alt+del. Mouse would come up and i could move it around, but just had a black screen (plus mouse). so hard to reset each time.

Tried again both games with stock bios, stock volts and stock boost, same thing. Now i know those games are buggy as hell right now on PC, so It could very well be the game, so im going to play some Far cry 3, Batman Arkham Origins, and maybe something like CS;Go that should be stable.

You guys think that is more a problem with those games vs it being something with on or both of my cards?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> It might be that EVGA CANT comment on the issue. If it is indeed Nvidia blocking the fix, it could very well be Nvidia stopping EVGA from commenting any further on the manner as to not put NVidia in negative light in mainstream media.
> 
> I agree something needs to be done to fix the issue, even though it doesn't effect the mass market of people buying this card.
> 
> EVGA is a stand up company. They have been great to me any my friends now for years. Been buying them for years. So I am willing to wait till we get all the info until I start placing blame on a company. Im not sure EVGA really has any say in the manner at this moment. The way I have seen Nvidia do things, I wouldn't be surprised if Nvidia is not letting them comment. Either way, I think its too early to tell what is really going on behind the curtain.
> 
> At the end of the day, I could be right I could be wrong, but a fix should be issued.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> You quoted me before I finished re-editing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the most part we agree. I just want some clear upfront information from EVGA as to how things even got to this point and how EVGA is going to get us out.


This is how I like in thread friendly chatting , we are in the same page but like CaliLife17 mentioned "Nvidia blocking the fix".

best
skyn3t
Sometimes the hard seen green bird's can be seen anytime.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This is how I like in thread friendly chatting , we are in the same page but like CaliLife17 mentioned "*Nvidia blocking the fix*".
> 
> best
> skyn3t
> Sometimes the hard seen green bird's can be seen anytime.


Those clock blockers...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Those clock blockers...


haha indeed


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> haha indeed


Good one FTW lmao


----------



## fleetfeather

Could someone please link me the original 780 Ti LN2 bios? Found a pretty annoying issue with skyn3ts bios


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Could someone please link me the original 780 Ti LN2 bios? Found a pretty annoying issue with skyn3ts bios


Don't use it







. It is annoying you it will make you sick.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Don't use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It is annoying you it will make you sick.


Haha, no no. I love the work you do, but I think I've found an issue with your bios. It causes my display driver to crash when I try to toggle K Boost. This display driver crash only happens with skyn3t bios, not the LN2 bios or the Normal bios.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Haha, no no. I love the work you do, but I think I've found an issue with your bios. It causes my display driver to crash when I try to toggle K Boost. This display driver crash only happens with skyn3t bios, not the LN2 bios or the Normal bios.


I believe that is because there is no K-Boost to enable/disable with that bios. It is deliberate.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I believe that is because there is no K-Boost to enable/disable with that bios. It is deliberate.


Makes sense. I think a few things (such as toggling Shadowplay) at least temporarily enable a K Boost-esque feature, as the same blank screen display driver crash occurs when attempting this too.

The more you know I guess.


----------



## Deaf Jam

The clocks you set on the skyn3t bios are the ones that are used as the base clocks. There is no boost clock. The core still will ramp down and ramp up depending on load. So in PX or AB you aren't setting the boost clock anymore, but the base clock which is what the boost clock used to be, or ~1080 Mhz.


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Could someone please link me the original 780 Ti LN2 bios? Found a pretty annoying issue with skyn3ts bios


did you not back-up your 2 default bios before flashing?

here is a link to the default bios (non ln2)


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Could someone please link me the original 780 Ti LN2 bios? Found a pretty annoying issue with skyn3ts bios


The only problem I have with Skyn3t's bios at the moment is that I can't clock as far on stock voltage compared to LN2 or default bios. Of course, pumping volts into it remedies this, but a slight annoyance none the less.







But I found Skyn3t's bios to be better than FTW 2002 bios for my system, so there is that.


----------



## skyn3t

If you want to lock anything with kboost my bios is not for you. My bios lock the clock already the clock you set the clock it goes and the voltage you set it stays vdroop always occur I'm any bios.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> If you want to lock anything with kboost my bios is not for you. My bios lock the clock already the clock you set the clock it goes and the voltage you set it stays vdroop always occur I'm any bios.


Let me quote myself the last bios P0 state for bench only not to use like everyday and for everyday you still have my other bios. when bench switch the key and that's it.


----------



## CallsignVega

Hm, if we are indeed locked at 1.4v thats fine for gaming but won't be breaking any records.

I wonder how the Kingpin card is working with this whole NVIDIA clock blocking voltage theme.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> For all Classy Ti Owners I don't really have some good news about Black screen above 1.4v. I may be wrong on this but even under heavy LN2 the same issue happen.
> 
> Stock bios gives you a BSOD when go above 1.35v with Evbot and Classy toll 2.0
> with
> vBios you pass the 1.35v and reach 1.4v but Black screen also and shutdowns keep occurring.
> 
> since we don't have a Official bios from EVGA I can't find the fix. this is more than I thought.
> 
> this Black screen keep appearing anything above 1.4v , Air , Water and LN2.
> 
> when the official bios will come to fix it? it will come ?


Just wondering







................but I cured my black screens and shutdowns by adding a second PSU (with an ADD2PSU card) to my rig purely for the 4 x 8 pin connectors on my two Ti Classy cards...........I do use an EVbot as well (up to 1.5v) and have installed Skyn3t's AB version bios.

What about the Vdroop that the EVbot takes away as well?......................Or is this a different "black screen" issue?

Just curious









OOPS!..........is this purely a software issue?


----------



## Malang

i tested 2 classi gtx ti, one was not able to boost to 1240 Mhz, directly blackscreen. the other one as able to to boost 1220 Mhz max. both usesed 1.2 volt, both crap cards are allready back to the shop to get my money back. Now atm i have gainward gtx 780 ti (reference modell) and can boost to 1300Mhz and more sometimes more, and the card use max 1.175 volt. i can run fire strike extrem test with 1200Mhz and i use only 1.1 volt







. The best ting i just paid only 570 euros for that card and classi gtx cost 750 euros. DDD for a Classi gtx 780 ti u need to pay 180 euros more and u got even a ******* crap card in compare to my nice reference card. Maybe the old gtx 780 classi was good but the new one ist just expenive as **** and bad as ****


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malang*
> 
> i tested 2 classi gtx ti, one was not able to boost to 1240 Mhz, directly blackscreen. the other one as able to to boost 1220 Mhz max. both usesed 1.2 volt, both crap cards are allready back to the shop to get my money back. Now atm i have gainward gtx 780 ti (reference modell) and can boost to 1300Mhz and more sometimes more, and the card use max 1.175 volt. i can run fire strike extrem test with 1200Mhz and i use only 1.1 volt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The best ting i just paid only 570 euros for that card and classi gtx cost 750 euros. DDD for a Classi gtx 780 ti u need to pay 180 euros more and u got even a ******* crap card in compare to my nice reference card. Maybe the old gtx 780 classi was good but the new one ist just expenive as **** and bad as ****


good job. don't hassle to much. if a manufacturer messes up so bad you gotta do what you gotta do. as long as your happy with your new card


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Just wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ................but I cured my black screens and shutdowns by adding a second PSU (with an ADD2PSU card) to my rig purely for the 4 x 8 pin connectors on my two Ti Classy cards...........I do use an EVbot as well (up to 1.5v) and have installed Skyn3t's AB version bios.
> 
> What about the Vdroop that the EVbot takes away as well?......................Or is this a different "black screen" issue?
> 
> Just curious


nop, vdroop still but depends on the bios it is about 0.03 vdroop


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Let me quote myself the last bios P0 state for bench only not to use like everyday and for everyday you still have my other bios. when bench switch the key and that's it.


whats your other bios? the non-Po state one, i don't see it on first post


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> whats your other bios? the non-Po state one, i don't see it on first post


everything is there.


----------



## ChaosBlades

So we unlocked 200% Power Target, what exactly are the dangers of lets say mining Cryptocurrency with a current power usage of 169% for extended periods of time?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusky03*
> 
> So we unlocked 200% Power Target, what exactly are the dangers of lets say mining Cryptocurrency with a current power usage of 169% for extended periods of time?


Is your card actually hitting that power % usage of 169%? or is that what you set it as?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusky03*
> 
> So we unlocked 200% Power Target, what exactly are the dangers of lets say mining Cryptocurrency with a current power usage of 169% for extended periods of time?


Burning the cards up is a big one. Hydrocoppers aren't known for their VRM performance, and you are pushing your VRMs hard. Possibly taking more energy to mine a unit than necessary (higher cost) is another, although not exactly dangerous. Miners seem to like underclocking cards as they are looking for best performance in relation to operating cost. Gamers and benchers don't care about operating cost along with dead cards aren't a negative deduction to income as they are with mining.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Those clock blockers...


love it!


----------



## ChaosBlades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Is your card actually hitting that power % usage of 169%? or is that what you set it as?


It is actually hitting 169% I have it set to 172%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Burning the cards up is a big one. Hydrocoppers aren't known for their VRM performance, and you are pushing your VRMs hard. Possibly taking more energy to mine a unit than necessary (higher cost) is another, although not exactly dangerous. Miners seem to like underclocking cards as they are looking for best performance in relation to operating cost. Gamers and benchers don't care about operating cost along with dead cards aren't a negative deduction to income as they are with mining.


I guess I'll tone it down a bit. Not concerned with power usage right now, just trying to mine as much as I can before the difficulty doubles.

What Power Target would you guys consider safe for extended usage?

Edit: Brought it down to 115% and it cut my hash rate literally in half.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> why you think you black screen like everyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> i can pass firestrike at 1344 core at 1.45v and 1.475v but if i go to 1450 core at any voltage it black screen resets.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Anyone running two 780ti classified? What is the power usage like
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I am. If you want to avoid blckscrn restarts: for stock/gaming with a 2011 rig, no less than a single rail 1000W. If you plan on benching in SLI... well, I'm running a 1200W AND a 1050W (both single rail PSUs).
> 
> If you want to cut it close and plan only to operate within PrecX, a good 1200W would be enough for cards, cpu, fans... pumps etc.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punk2k6*
> 
> Add me to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2yqh5/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fendulon*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/83g9d/
> 
> Here is a GPU-Z validation link. Can't wait to start messing with this thing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hector3436*
> 
> Hello there!
> 
> So, Im a (since November) official EVGA 780 Classified Owner. Here is a picture and the GPU validation link.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/emp5y/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodvenom*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uusf8/
> 
> Definitely the first card I am going to overclock. Going to buy the EK blocks and see where I can really push it. Card is a beast even at stock cooling and the modified bios.
> 
> Too bad I didnt wait for the 780 Ti classy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> but heat wouldnt be causing these shut down problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think its tied into the evga card itself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> For all Classy Ti Owners I don't really have some good news about Black screen above 1.4v. I may be wrong on this but even under heavy LN2 the same issue happen.
> 
> Stock bios gives you a BSOD when go above 1.35v with Evbot and Classy toll 2.0
> with
> vBios you pass the 1.35v and reach 1.4v but Black screen also and shutdowns keep occurring.
> 
> since we don't have a Official bios from EVGA I can't find the fix. this is more than I thought.
> 
> this Black screen keep appearing anything above 1.4v , Air , Water and LN2.
> 
> when the official bios will come to fix it? it will come ?


Ok list updated.

i am so confused by this whole bsod thing. Sometimes I can do runs above 1.4v and I think we even saw some people measuring voltages above that level. it does seem to me though that my cards are locked at about 1.35v-1.4v. I can't even get one additional 13mhz bin on the core by going from 1.4v-1.5v. i always just thought it was because we reached our cards limitations under water and the additional voltage wasn't helping without colder temps, but I should get at least another bin or 2. But I don't feel like I am pushing my cards as hard as I was able to with the 780 classified's. Most other ti's are locked at 1.2v so 1.4v would still be pretty good but I would love the additional .1v. I wonder if the evbot helps with turning off some of the ocp settings by changing it to extreme. I am hoping the Kingpin edition bios will help our cards.


----------



## ChaosBlades

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2126270

It never went above 140% in Firestrike Extreme and was usually around 120-130%. Cudaminer must really put it through its paces.


----------



## Haas360

Problem. So the power boost increasing from 100% - 200% is not supposed to have any effect on the clock boost? I dont get any change from it with the LN2 modded bios. It will not go above 1110mhz with 100% vs 200%. Do I have a bad card? And the TDP usage isnt going above 70%. I fear that I have a bad card, because when I ran my 670 ftw, I could see the % go above 100% when I changed the % on the evga percision. Ideas?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Problem. So the power boost increasing from 100% - 200% is not supposed to have any effect on the clock boost? I dont get any change from it with the LN2 modded bios. It will not go above 1110mhz with 100% vs 200%. Do I have a bad card? And the TDP usage isnt going above 70%. I fear that I have a bad card, because when I ran my 670 ftw, I could see the % go above 100% when I changed the % on the evga percision. Ideas?


That power target % dosent change the clock speed, but allows for the overall TDP available to the card to be increases, I.e for higher overclocking. By setting a certain you could cap your card from going to high.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Problem. So the power boost increasing from 100% - 200% is not supposed to have any effect on the clock boost? I dont get any change from it with the LN2 modded bios. It will not go above 1110mhz with 100% vs 200%. Do I have a bad card? And the TDP usage isnt going above 70%. I fear that I have a bad card, because when I ran my 670 ftw, I could see the % go above 100% when I changed the % on the evga percision. Ideas?


Are you using the voltage tool from the start of the thread to raise your volts? The power target does nothing but place where you want your card to stop in terms of power draw. It does not actually change the power draw. When that goal is reached, the card won't pull anymore power.


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> That power target % dosent change the clock speed, but allows for the overall TDP available to the card to be increases, I.e for higher overclocking. By setting a certain you could cap your card from going to high.


So this directly points to my card not being able to pass 80%? Even with firestrike its not going above that mark, and its very frustrating. I have no idea why, I have re-installed drivers, confirmed i am on pci-e 3.0 and made sure that its not hot (38c max)

What do?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Problem. So the power boost increasing from 100% - 200% is not supposed to have any effect on the clock boost? I dont get any change from it with the LN2 modded bios. It will not go above 1110mhz with 100% vs 200%. Do I have a bad card? And the TDP usage isnt going above 70%. I fear that I have a bad card, because when I ran my 670 ftw, I could see the % go above 100% when I changed the % on the evga percision. Ideas?


If you want to raise the clock speed change the core offset.


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> If you want to raise the clock speed change the core offset.


Its not just that, its not using all the power the card has for the default. If it wont even reach 100% then whats wrong?

And raising the mhz on the core clock didnt change the TDP usage. I want to make sure I am using the whole card, instead of using 80% of it and overclocking the 80% of the card.


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Are you using the voltage tool from the start of the thread to raise your volts? The power target does nothing but place where you want your card to stop in terms of power draw. It does not actually change the power draw. When that goal is reached, the card won't pull anymore power.


Yea I raised it with evga tool to the max of 1.212v. (I see you guys have been getting higher, is that with hardware mods?)

Even then, why would I have to overclock or overvolt to get 100% tdp. It seems like the card is not being used all the way.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> If you want to raise the clock speed change the core offset.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not just that, its not using all the power the card has for the default. If it wont even reach 100% then whats wrong?
> 
> And raising the mhz on the core clock didnt change the TDP usage. I want to make sure I am using the whole card, instead of using 80% of it and overclocking the 80% of the card.
Click to expand...

Thats how it works, this card is different than your 670. It is hard to max out the power limit. That does not mean the card is not maxed out. Look at gpu usage and core speed. If those things stay solid you are fine.

I play BF4 at 1215 mhz and 1.212v. Gpu usage is at 99% and power limit is at 60%. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats how it works, this card is different than your 670. It is hard to max out the power limit. That does not mean the card is not maxed out. Look at gpu usage and core speed. If those things stay solid you are fine.
> 
> I play BF4 at 1215 mhz and 1.212v. Gpu usage is at 99% and power limit is at 60%. Don't worry about it.


Whew, ok that makes me feel better. So its normal for that, and the boost power % only allows it to go above 100% even though it never will? What I need to focus on is the steady MHZ and its staying at what I set. So thats good

UPDATE: Furmark is the only benchmark that will push it above 80% :S weird


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats how it works, this card is different than your 670. It is hard to max out the power limit. That does not mean the card is not maxed out. Look at gpu usage and core speed. If those things stay solid you are fine.
> 
> I play BF4 at 1215 mhz and 1.212v. Gpu usage is at 99% and power limit is at 60%. Don't worry about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Whew, ok that makes me feel better. So its normal for that, and the boost power % only allows it to go above 100% even though it never will? What I need to focus on is the steady MHZ and its staying at what I set. So thats good
> 
> UPDATE: Furmark is the only benchmark that will push it above 80% :S weird
Click to expand...

Don't use furmark all it does it heat the heck out of the VRM's. Its not recommended anymore. If your card was throttling you would see the core speed decrease under load.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> nop, vdroop still but depends on the bios it is about 0.03 vdroop


Just curious but..............How is it that my DMM shows the nvdd volts from the EVbot rising by 0.5v whenever I am actually benching?

Thanx


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Don't use furmark all it does it heat the heck out of the VRM's. Its not recommended anymore. If your card was throttling you would see the core speed decrease under load.


So firetest is getting this.

98% gpu load
30% memory contorller load
90% TDP

GPU CORE = 1110MHZ
GPU MEMORY = 1502mhz

So according to Lightsout (thanks btw man, I appreciate it) These load values are correct. Even the memory and tdp? Starting to feel better now









thanks for the info on furmark


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> So firetest is getting this.
> 
> 98% gpu load
> 30% memory contorller load
> 90% TDP
> 
> GPU CORE = 1110MHZ
> GPU MEMORY = 1502mhz
> 
> So according to Lightsout (thanks btw man, I appreciate it) These load values are correct. Even the memory and tdp? Starting to feel better now


Your good man, now raise that clock speed and see what she's got! Any maybe someone else can chime in so you feel certain.


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Your good man, now raise that clock speed and see what she's got! Any maybe someone else can chime in so you feel certain.


I believe you 100% this is quite different from my gtx 670 ftw card.... I got a master overclocking capable card with the 670. I was able to get to 1400mhz on water, with no crashes...







I outclassed 680's easily. Lets hope I won the silicon lottery again with this.









Any suggestions? And do you go above 1.2volts?


----------



## lightsout

Wow that was a good 670. I don't go above 1.2v personally besides benching because I am on air. Have you flashed a custom bios from skyn3t? I would recommend it if not. It will allow you to do 1.2v. Your stuck at I think 1.16 without it.


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow that was a good 670. I don't go above 1.2v personally besides benching because I am on air. Have you flashed a custom bios from skyn3t? I would recommend it if not. It will allow you to do 1.2v. Your stuck at I think 1.16 without it.


Yea she was a really really good card. sucked tho because I only got 365$ out of her and she was a 4gb version...









But this beast, I am happy to have. Concerned about 3gb vram with my 1440p setup but meh.

Yes I have the custom bios. Ill commence overclocking tests soon.







For these people that are above 1.2volts are they hardware modding?


----------



## lightsout

No you can use the Classy tool on the first post to get to 1.35v. Or get lucky and find an EVbot and take it to 1.5v.

I have had no issues with 3gb on 1440p. Only game I really play right now is bf4,


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No you can use the Classy tool on the first post to get to 1.35v. Or get lucky and find an EVbot and take it to 1.5v.
> 
> I have had no issues with 3gb on 1440p. Only game I really play right now is bf4,


Ah I see, it was in the OP (facepalm)

Where is the danger zone for voltage for our cards? If heat is not a concern.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats how it works, this card is different than your 670. It is hard to max out the power limit. That does not mean the card is not maxed out. Look at gpu usage and core speed. If those things stay solid you are fine.
> 
> I play BF4 at 1215 mhz and 1.212v. Gpu usage is at 99% and power limit is at 60%. Don't worry about it.


Which bios are you using btw?


----------



## szeged

if the kingpin bios dont relieve some of the issues with the card, or if we dont get any type of fix for it, ill definitely be getting thunderstruck soon


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Ah I see, it was in the OP (facepalm)
> 
> Where is the danger zone for voltage for our cards? If heat is not a concern.


~1.3-5v for 24/7 is acceptable.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No you can use the Classy tool on the first post to get to 1.35v. Or get lucky and find an EVbot and take it to 1.5v.
> 
> I have had no issues with 3gb on 1440p. Only game I really play right now is bf4,
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I see, it was in the OP (facepalm)
> 
> Where is the danger zone for voltage for our cards? If heat is not a concern.
Click to expand...

Thats a matter of opinion. On air most will say 1.2v for daily use. I have ran 1.35v through it benching on air but it can't cool it properly.

I have seen some people running 1.3v 24/7 under water. Your probably safe at 1.3 under water but to each is own. The card can handle plenty of voltage but go to high and you may degrade the chip.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if the kingpin bios dont relieve some of the issues with the card, or if we dont get any type of fix for it, ill definitely be getting thunderstruck soon


Was the 780 lightning capable of over 1.4v?

my bad double post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats how it works, this card is different than your 670. It is hard to max out the power limit. That does not mean the card is not maxed out. Look at gpu usage and core speed. If those things stay solid you are fine.
> 
> I play BF4 at 1215 mhz and 1.212v. Gpu usage is at 99% and power limit is at 60%. Don't worry about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Which bios are you using btw?
Click to expand...

Skynet rev 2. Seems to work better than rev. 3 for me.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Was the 780 lightning capable of over 1.4v?
> 
> my bad double post
> Skynet rev 2. Seems to work better than rev. 3 for me.


oops, I forgot you're running the original classy. Disregard


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Was the 780 lightning capable of over 1.4v?
> 
> my bad double post
> Skynet rev 2. Seems to work better than rev. 3 for me.


lightning can do up to 1.825 via software i believe.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Was the 780 lightning capable of over 1.4v?
> 
> my bad double post
> Skynet rev 2. Seems to work better than rev. 3 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> lightning can do up to 1.825 via software i believe.
Click to expand...

Say whaaaaat. Wow


----------



## MilesK

Right before it dies on LN2, of course


----------



## szeged

the lightning was designed to do that much







i dont think it would run a huge risk of dying.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Well it's been proven that 1.52v or so won't destroy a gk110 chip, on cold water or LN2. So we know that part of the equation.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the lightning was designed to do that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think it would run a huge risk of dying.


the board can probably handle it but can the chip handle it


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Well it's been proven that 1.52v or so won't destroy a gk110 chip, on cold water or LN2. So we know that part of the equation.


this







are you gonna epower your board now?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MilesK*
> 
> Right before it dies on LN2, of course


Most people don't go as far as 1.8V even on ln2, 1.5 - 1.6V is more common, bit more for the push.

But with ln2 cooling they live, water is chancy, don't try this at home on air.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you gonna epower your board now?


It's off the RMA city, mailed it couple hours ago.

I'm probably just going to sell off the replacement and go Kingpin or regular Classified 780 TI.


----------



## szeged

the lightning is $499 after rebate atm, im gonna get one and see how much it takes to explode on water outside at -10c this week







wish me luck.

still hoping for a 780ti lightning.


----------



## FtW 420

-10° would be nice, at about 15° ambient I was running 1.45V with a universal block & core temps were maxing at ~ 35°, with the air cooled memory & VRMs at 28° - 37°.


----------



## lilchronic

good luck

im also guna see how far i can push my system this week. its guna be cold!!
also got some new mem 2666Mhz @ 2800Mhz 1.675v

still tweaking it


----------



## szeged

damn sexy mem chronic, i keep meaning to OC mine but then i get into the bios and all ambition flies out of me and i get a major case of the lazy ass.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

-7 is the perfect putting your PC outside weather. Then your loop won't freeze up!









If it's -30, then just open up the window is all you need!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> good luck
> 
> im also guna see how far i can push my system this week. its guna be cold!!
> also got some new mem 2666Mhz @ 2800Mhz 1.675v
> 
> still tweaking it


Superpi 1.55, nobody uses that version you have there.

Are the new sticks single sided or double sided? Hopefully double sided hynix CFR.


----------



## szeged

only thing i hate about florida is its 100% humidity any time of the year, freezing temps? enjoy your condensation.

ill see how the lightning goes lol, hopefully i get it before this cold front passes us.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Superpi 1.55, nobody uses that version you have there.
> 
> Are the new sticks single sided or double sided? Hopefully double sided hynix CFR.


thanks ill update superpi








also im not sure if it's double sided never took off a mem heat spreader before


----------



## FtW 420

Pretty dry here, still get some snow & frost on the pots but not a lot with humidity here at 16% right now.


----------



## szeged

you need to take a towel with you wherever you go in florida, even if its not raining









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thanks ill update superpi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also im not sure if it's double sided never took off a mem heat spreader before


Should be able to look under the spreaders & see without removing them, if single sided ICs & a thermal pad on one side, & thermal pad will be right on the PCB on the other. tRFC timing looks like CFR, my MFR kits like that looser.


----------



## szeged

i think most trident sticks are double sided now, i know mine are







i wanna take of the stock heatsink now and check what chips they are, but waiting on the waterblocks to get here for that


----------



## VSG

Wait, where are you seeing the lightning for $499?


----------



## szeged

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127754

hmm its showing 549 there, but on their other page its 499 after rebate. gonna call them up.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Should be able to look under the spreaders & see without removing them, if single sided ICs & a thermal pad on one side, & thermal pad will be right on the PCB on the other. tRFC timing looks like CFR, my MFR kits like that looser.


i think there double sided i tried to take a picture


----------



## szeged

my 7950 just sold on ebay for $450

time to order that lightning.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i think there double sided i tried to take a picture


They do look double sided, I have an identical kit here, pretty good hynix!


----------



## lightsout

When did it become OK for 1.65v ram on Intel. When sandy came out everything went to 1.5. Now any ram with decent clocks seem to be at 1.65v. Did Intel change the specs?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> When did it become OK for 1.65v ram on Intel. When sandy came out everything went to 1.5. Now any ram with decent clocks seem to be at 1.65v. Did Intel change the specs?


1.65 ram voltage is from the good ole days when x58 first game out!


----------



## lightsout

I know but it's back now.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my 7950 just sold on ebay for $450
> 
> time to order that lightning.


Man your so tempting me to sell my last 7950 that I'm using on a mining rig...

Almost forgot, add me to the list Classy list please.


----------



## Nizzen

Does anybody here got Samsung memory on Evga 780ti classified? I`ve got Hynix on mine 2.
Samsung on 2x 780 classified and samsung on 2x titan. Looks like the Hynix sux compared to Samsung..


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Does anybody here got Samsung memory on Evga 780ti classified? I`ve got Hynix on mine 2.
> Samsung on 2x 780 classified and samsung on 2x titan. Looks like the Hynix sux compared to Samsung..


780 ti classy's only come equipped with Hynix. The none Ti could be either Sammy or Hynix.


----------



## VSG

Well yet another possible crippling of the regular 780Ti classified compared to KPE. 8 pack confirmed that the KPE is only having samsung memory.


----------



## Nizzen

**** my life! Only samsung in KPE


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Well yet another possible crippling of the regular 780Ti classified compared to KPE. 8 pack confirmed that the KPE is only having samsung memory.


Oh?









I feel giddy inside!

You have a link to this info bud?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> When did it become OK for 1.65v ram on Intel. When sandy came out everything went to 1.5. Now any ram with decent clocks seem to be at 1.65v. Did Intel change the specs?


It's always been OK, every intel desktop platform is fine with 1.65V memory.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I think I'm saving up for the Kingpin, just gotta!









It's like owning a piece of history!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I think I'm saving up for the Kingpin, just gotta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like owning a piece of history!


Agreed, think that may be the first Classy I try!


----------



## lilchronic

hmm guess im guna have to get a KPE also









the memory on my ti classy sucks only +500 and thats not even stable with 1.75v


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Oh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel giddy inside!
> 
> You have a link to this info bud?


It was one of his posts on the OcUK forums: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18566334 (post #13)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It was one of his posts on the OcUK forums: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18566334 (post #13)


Thanks for that.

If 8 Pack says Vince told him it's Samsung ICs, I think I'll believe it. Now have to get $1000 ready for this and a block.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> If 8 Pack says Vince told him it's Samsung ICs, I think I'll believe it. Now have to get $1000 ready for this and a block.


is there a release date yet ?


----------



## VSG

If Amazon sells this, I will use up all my gift cards and buy 2. Been bugging Jacob about US retailer possibility since OcUK has a pre-order up and he said this week might get more information coming in.


----------



## lightsout

Well it wasn't being produced like it is now. I guess ram speeds have gone up though. 2133 was fast back then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> When did it become OK for 1.65v ram on Intel. When sandy came out everything went to 1.5. Now any ram with decent clocks seem to be at 1.65v. Did Intel change the specs?
> 
> 
> 
> It's always been OK, every intel desktop platform is fine with 1.65V memory.
Click to expand...


----------



## szeged

Hmm Samsung on HIS board or all kingpin cards? If it is all then I might go for one if the timings are tighter. If not, I'll stick with my classy.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> If 8 Pack says Vince told him it's Samsung ICs, I think I'll believe it. Now have to get $1000 ready for this and a block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there a release date yet ?
Click to expand...

ETA: 24/01/14
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-240-EA


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks Mr Salt.


----------



## szeged

Hopefully the kpe doesn't have the same shutdown problems lol


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Hopefully the kpe doesn't have the same shutdown problems lol


What exactly is happening with your card?

My card would freeze the frame for two seconds, then my computer would reset.

Then bsod 19 was my error.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> What exactly is happening with your card?
> 
> My card would freeze the frame for two seconds, then my computer would reset.
> 
> Then bsod 19 was my error.


Screen goes black then the rig shuts down with bsod code 16 I believe it is.


----------



## strong island 1

I almost want to support the Kingpin edition just to show them there is a market for this. if it flops who knows if they would try another one. But after buying 2 780 classy's and 2 ti classy's I don't think I can afford it.

Also the hynix ram is actually pretty great at overclocking. The highest I have gotten so far in firestrike is 8600mhz which is pretty amazing. Both my cards are about the same.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I almost want to support the Kingpin edition just to show them there is a market for this. if it flops who knows if they would try another one. But after buying 2 780 classy's and 2 ti classy's I don't think I can afford it.
> 
> Also the hynix ram is actually pretty great at overclocking. The highest I have gotten so far in firestrike is 8600mhz which is pretty amazing. Both my cards are about the same.


Yeah, I like your *Strong Island 1 Edition 780 TIs*, beastly!

I'd buy one in a heart beat!


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> -10° would be nice, at about 15° ambient I was running 1.45V with a universal block & core temps were maxing at ~ 35°, with the air cooled memory & VRMs at 28° - 37°.


Seems like i dont even need a full block with those results.


----------



## szeged

I wonder if the Samsung chips will have the same timings as the hynix, if so I'd definitely stick with my card.


----------



## FtW 420

Most people prefer warmer than 15° in the house though, firewood goes too fast for heat all day so I wait until the evenings for warmth.

I have a lightning as well, although the classy should be able to do similar temps with the same ambient & setup.

-10° would be more fun, not quite that cold where I am in Canada, gotta go to Florida or something for the cold weather...


----------



## lilchronic

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2129541


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2129569


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2129541
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2129569


Nice brotha! How much volts are you feeding your beast?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Nice brotha! How much volts are you feeding your beast?


awh thought i had the classy tool up there showing volt's ... i knew i was missing something lol

i was running 1.425v anything higher i get shutdowns/ restarts


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> awh thought i had the classy tool up there showing volt's ... i knew i was missing something lol
> 
> i was running 1.425v anything higher i get shutdowns/ restarts


That's awesome minus the shutdowns of course


----------



## Vinnces

What's a safe voltage on air for gaming on the 780ti Classy?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> What's a safe voltage on air for gaming on the 780ti Classy?


what are your ambient temps like? if you live somewhere cold, i would do 1.35v for gaming, but in florida here i just leave the volts at 1.212 for 24/7 use.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> what are your ambient temps like? if you live somewhere cold, i would do 1.35v for gaming, but in florida here i just leave the volts at 1.212 for 24/7 use.


In Philly and according to my phone my ambient is 35C atm. It does sometimes get pretty hot in the summer though. Also I'm guessin the GPU temp should be below 80C under load?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> what are your ambient temps like? if you live somewhere cold, i would do 1.35v for gaming, but in florida here i just leave the volts at 1.212 for 24/7 use.
> 
> 
> 
> In Philly and according to my phone my ambient is 35C atm. It does sometimes get pretty hot in the summer though. Also I'm guessin the GPU temp should be below 80C under load?
Click to expand...

I'm assuming you mean 35f in philly? If not its pretty dang hot for the north east right now.


----------



## moddedMessiah

Please add me to the proud owner of the 780 Ti Classified.
I have a SLI setup.

http://valid.canardpc.com/fkt841


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm assuming you mean 35f in philly? If not its pretty dang hot for the north east right now.


Opps, lol ya 35F.

Also another question. If I'm reading the thread right the voltage will reset in PX and the Classy Voltage tool on shutdown but not on a restart?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*
> 
> Please add me to the proud owner of the 780 Ti Classified.
> I have a SLI setup.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fkt841


Looks good but man those temps. I had 660 sli smashed like that and had temp problems on the bottom card. Can't imagine where your sitting with these hot cards.


----------



## jameyscott

It's -16C outside and supposed to go lower... and I can't bench. Dang wife.


----------



## moddedMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Looks good but man those temps. I had 660 sli smashed like that and had temp problems on the bottom card. Can't imagine where your sitting with these hot cards.


I am going to split them up tonight and disable the lanes not in use.
right now I am hovering under load 65 top card 50 lower card.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Looks good but man those temps. I had 660 sli smashed like that and had temp problems on the bottom card. Can't imagine where your sitting with these hot cards.
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to split them up tonight and disable the lanes not in use.
> right now I am hovering under load 65 top card 50 lower card.
Click to expand...

65c thats it? I can't keep a single card on air under 70c. What are you undervolting? Cold ambient?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 65c thats it? I can't keep a single card on air under 70c. What are you undervolting? Cold ambient?


edmonton alberta

colder than pluto.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 65c thats it? I can't keep a single card on air under 70c. What are you undervolting? Cold ambient?
> 
> 
> 
> edmondton alberta
> 
> colder than pluto.
Click to expand...

Lol duh didn't even look at the location.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lol duh didn't even look at the location.


if edmonton was a planet/moon it would be Europa lol


----------



## Vinnces

Ouch, looks like I lost the silicon lottery. Can't get it stable past 1195Mhz at 1.212v. Asic is 62.5%. Gonna see what I can do at 1.35v. Should I bother with a waterblock at this point? T_T


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thinking of ordering an EK GTX 780 Classified block. So the block has water going over the VRMs?

I feel an implulse to just go with the Classified 780 ti this weekend. What do what do?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thinking of ordering an EK GTX 780 Classified block. So the block has water going over the VRMs?
> 
> I feel an implulse to just go with the Classified 780 ti this weekend. What do what do?


back on that 480 ?

you can wait 3 more weeks cant you, i ll tell you what you can buy my 780ti classy and ill wait 3 weeks for the KPE


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> back on that 480 ?
> 
> you can wait 3 more weeks cant you, i ll tell you what you can buy my 780ti classy and ill wait 3 weeks for the KPE


Yeah maybe eh, I can still order the block though as it supposed to fit the Kingpin too.

Plus the 480 can do 970MHz core, more than enough for my 1200p screen.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yeah maybe eh, I can still order the block though as it supposed to fit the Kingpin too.
> 
> Plus the 480 can do 970MHz core, more than enough for my 1200p screen.


lol yeah i had the block for a week before i got the classy


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thinking of ordering an EK GTX 780 Classified block. So the block has water going over the VRMs?
> 
> I feel an implulse to just go with the Classified 780 ti this weekend. What do what do?


get an EK block, they cool the vrms very efficiently, my card hasnt hit any worrying temps at all on the vrms using my friends reader.

Personally i would go for a 780ti classy now and see how the kingpins turn out, the samsung memory is enticing, but if it has the same timings as the hynix then there is no point to it for me, my hynix has carried me to 8600 mem clock tonight and imo thats pretty impressive









780 lightning on its way btw, wednesday ETA, time for some more fun.

also i want you to get a classy now because i wanna see one fly in your hands


----------



## lightsout

@szeged keep us posted. Guess I'll have to cruise over to the lightning thread to see how you do. You getting a block for it?


----------



## Vinnces

At 1.35v I got 1265Mhz Clock and 1850 Memory, anything further and I crash. My question is would a waterblock help me get a better OC at that voltage? Temp hit 81C but mostly stayed in the 78C.

Sorry for all the question but never tried to hardcore OC before. Is there any other settings I can tweak to see if I can get a higher stable clock?

Thanks!!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> @szeged keep us posted. Guess I'll have to cruise over to the lightning thread to see how you do. You getting a block for it?


yep already got a block thatll arrive either late tomorrow or wed morning.


----------



## lightsout

Nice man. Sounds like fun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> @szeged keep us posted. Guess I'll have to cruise over to the lightning thread to see how you do. You getting a block for it?
> 
> 
> 
> yep already got a block thatll arrive either late tomorrow or wed morning.
Click to expand...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thinking of ordering an EK GTX 780 Classified block. So the block has water going over the VRMs?
> 
> I feel an implulse to just go with the Classified 780 ti this weekend. What do what do?


your titan is competitive with our cards and even better. I would wait for the kingpin edition. once it comes out I will know I wish I waited. I still can't catch your titan.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> your titan is competitive with our cards and even better. I would wait for the kingpin edition. once it comes out I will know I wish I waited. I still can't catch your titan.


Titan died yesterday and it went off for RMA today. So I'm going to sell the replacement and go 780 TI.


----------



## szeged

imo grab a regular ti classy and show us all how its done







then sell it for a kingpin if the samsung ram does actually make a difference lol. if the samsung ram does make a difference ill sell mine, but if its got the same timings as the hynix ill just keep my current card.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> imo grab a regular ti classy and show us all how its done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then sell it for a kingpin if the samsung ram does actually make a difference lol. if the samsung ram does make a difference ill sell mine, but if its got the same timings as the hynix ill just keep my current card.












I'd have to order the block by tomorrow to get it by the weekend. I need to think hard right now.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to order the block by tomorrow to get it by the weekend. I need to think hard right now.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







grab a EK block either way, they are confirmed to fit on the kingpin card







i still vote grab a classy now and see how the kingpins are doing after a week or so, who knows, us *average* users who arent hardmodding the cards might still get stuck with shut down issues on it, or the samsung ram could just be hype for the name, but have the same timings as the hynix. Im hoping neither of these are true, but its a possibility.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grab a EK block either way, they are confirmed to fit on the kingpin card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still vote grab a classy now and see how the kingpins are doing after a week or so, who knows, us *average* users who arent hardmodding the cards might still get stuck with shut down issues on it, or the samsung ram could just be hype for the name, but have the same timings as the hynix. Im hoping neither of these are true, but its a possibility.


I dont understand why it fits. Theres an extra 6 pin along with the 2 8 pins..?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> I dont understand why it fits. Theres an extra 6 pin along with the 2 8 pins..?


the EK block reaches to where the evbot port is on the regular classy, which is now replaced by that 6 pin. itll fit just like it does now.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the EK block reaches to where the evbot port is on the regular classy, which is now replaced by that 6 pin. itll fit just like it does now.


Ohhh..the evbot is at the side yes?


----------



## szeged

yep


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to order the block by tomorrow to get it by the weekend. I need to think hard right now.


Don't wait up on the KPE. No release date yet, and even when orders are available it will be more like a pre-order. So it is very likely you won't see the KPE in user hands till February.


----------



## szeged

dont forget they will probably be in a super limited quantity on evgas site only at launch


----------



## VSG

That too lol. That MSI 290X lightning seems to be over 300mm long so I am not sure if it will fit in my case with that massive reservoir I got. So I may end up with classifieds after all.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That too lol. That MSI 290X lightning seems to be over 300mm long so I am not sure if it will fit in my case with that massive reservoir I got. So I may end up with classifieds after all.


do we have any more details on the 290x lightning?


----------



## VSG

Nothing much more than what's in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1456872/anandtech-msi-gpus-at-ces-2014-massive-r9-290x-lightning-and-more/0_50

The source has more pictures from which I approximated the length.


----------



## szeged

well...i hope it releases soon lol. i also hope it doesnt go for $800+


----------



## Jimhans1

Forget 760 ITX, I wanna see someone build a 780/780Ti ITX style card!!! It could be the 780TiTX


----------



## Takla

MSI r9 290x Lightning features are:

17 Phase 12+3+2 (12 for core, 3 for memory, 2 for pci).

3 bios (reference clocks, boosted clocks, ln2 with reference clocks).

LN2 bios has forced voltage meaning exactly: 0.850v idle, 0.950 moderate load, and what ever voltage you set without drop under 3D load.

3 fan header, one dedicated to each fan.

3 voltage measuring points for core, memory and pci.

2 voltage controller. one dedicated for core and one for memory and pci.

Tripple Overvoltage: Voltage Unlocked up to 1.35v on core, 1.7v on memory and 1.15v on pci. Powerlimit up to 150% from 300watt to 450watt.

2x 8pin and 1x 6pin.

2x DVI-D, 1x HDMI 1.4a, 1x DisplayPort 1.2.

4096MB of VRam


----------



## steelsix

Hi quick question, would there be any benefit in flashing to the custom bios if NOT planning to use EVBot or the software overvolting tool? Using Precision only.

edit: 780 ti Classified


----------



## Unlucky_7

Currently doing some high overclocks on my 780Ti classified and my PC seems to randomly shutdown.

The display cuts out first but things in the background such as music carry on for 5 or so seconds and then the PC reboots.

Is my 860w PSu really not enough for a single card?


----------



## sdmf74

Yeah apparently this Seaboom company seems to think they are getting more EVbot's








Maybe they havent done an inventory since the EVbot became extinct or they are in the habit of taking money from people under false pretenses
I don't know but hopefully they will update/remove them from their website now

@unlucky 7 - my ax860i handles my overvolted 780 classified good but I have not used a TI.


----------



## Unlucky_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Yeah apparently this Seaboom company seems to think they are getting more EVbot's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they havent done an inventory since the EVbot became extinct or they are in the habit of taking money from people under false pretenses
> I don't know but hopefully they will update/remove them from their website now
> 
> @ unlucky 7 - my ax860i handles my overvolted 780 classified good but I have not used a TI.


How many volts are you pushing through it? At around 1.375v I start to get random shutdown issues.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> How many volts are you pushing through it? At around 1.375v I start to get random shutdown issues.


I cant find an Evbot so I cant go over 1.35v


----------



## vlps5122

guys my 780 ti classy is valley stable at 1279/1848 at 1.212v on air. is that about average? temps max out at 71C so im going to download the overvoltage tool and see where i can max it with 1.3-1.35v


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Yeah apparently this Seaboom company seems to think they are getting more EVbot's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they havent done an inventory since the EVbot became extinct or they are in the habit of taking money from people under false pretenses
> I don't know but hopefully they will update/remove them from their website now
> 
> @ unlucky 7 - my ax860i handles my overvolted 780 classified good but I have not used a TI.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> 1.65 ram voltage is from the good ole days when x58 first game out!


I just got on that bandwagon and ordered a Evbot from that place...... Wondering if I will actually get it.... hmmmm

Is SeaBoom reputable?


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I just got on that bandwagon and ordered a Evbot from that place...... Wondering if I will actually get it.... hmmmm
> 
> Is SeaBoom reputable?


You might want to check out these links.. Seaboom used to be called futurepowerpc

SeaBoom Reviews - seaboom.com Ratings at ResellerRatings

FuturePowerPC.com Reviews - futurepowerpc.com Ratings at ResellerRatings

Does not look good.

This is a quote from another site.... FYI


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I just got on that bandwagon and ordered a Evbot from that place...... Wondering if I will actually get it....


----------



## sdmf74

They dont Have any in stock, notice how it says shipping from the manufacturer [EVGA]


----------



## Ovrclck

Phew....Glad I didn't order from them even with Paypal.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> They dont Have any in stock, notice how it says shipping from the manufacturer [EVGA]


well if EVGA has some then why not?

If i get screwed I know how to get my money back


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> guys my 780 ti classy is valley stable at 1279/1848 at 1.212v on air. is that about average? temps max out at 71C so im going to download the overvoltage tool and see where i can max it with 1.3-1.35v


run heaven bechmark


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> well if EVGA has some then why not?
> 
> If i get screwed I know how to get my money back


because evga hasn't had them in a long time.


----------



## wstanci3

Question: On evga precision, I put in a core clock of +107 run it through valley and go back to precision. On the graph, it shows the card running at 1270mhz. But GPU-z is showing it at 1192mhz. I'm assuming that gpu-z is correct...?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Question: On evga precision, I put in a core clock of +107 run it through valley and go back to precision. On the graph, it shows the card running at 1270mhz. But GPU-z is showing it at 1192mhz. I'm assuming that gpu-z is correct...?


+107 would be 1192


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> +107 would be 1192


Yeah, usually I can math.







Just curious why it says 1270.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Yeah, usually I can math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious why it says 1270.


what bios are you on ?


----------



## wstanci3

LN2 bios ATM


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> LN2 bios ATM


so you have boost enabled...

flash skynets bios

......on stock bios /LN2 bios my card overclocks to 1150Mhz with just power target and voltage maxed nothing else.

you're card sounds like it boos's to 1163Mhz...... so +107 = 1270mhz with stock / LN2 bios


----------



## fleetfeather

anyone had any luck acquiring game codes despite not having bought from the evga.com store? I uploaded my amazon invoice, but I'm pretty sure evga doesn't want anything to do with a amazon purchase lol...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> anyone had any luck acquiring game codes despite not having bought from the evga.com store? I uploaded my amazon invoice, but I'm pretty sure evga doesn't want anything to do with a amazon purchase lol...


amazon/newegg arent doing that promo anymore if you bought recently.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so you have boost enabled...
> 
> flash skynets bios
> 
> ......on stock bios /LN2 bios my card overclocks to 1150Mhz with just power target and voltage maxed nothing else.
> 
> you're card sounds like it boos's to 1163Mhz...... so +107 = 1270mhz with stock / LN2 bios


Sweet. Thank you for the clarification.
So, on that bios I can do 1270/2000 on air. I'm pleased.
Now, to watercool or not to watercool...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> amazon/newegg arent doing that promo anymore if you bought recently.


i'm guessing I'd have some way of knowing if I was inside the cut-off date then, yeah? I purchased on the 21st Dec


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> i'm guessing I'd have some way of knowing if I was inside the cut-off date then, yeah? I purchased on the 21st Dec


I'd contact EVGA. I'm sure they will have no problem giving you the codes.


----------



## Banedox

Hmm you know I just did the math and realized I got my

Evga 780 ti Classified from Newegg.. Price of $799.99..

But wait masterpass subtracted 50$ so now its $749.99

But wait I got them to price match amazon so another $30 off, so now $719.99 for the Classy card...

And I talked to them online and they sent me the 3 Free Game Codes, of which I could save and Play or sell right now for some more cash I would give it 40$ more off...

Total Price of: $679.99 , which I think this is pretty damn good for me to not complain about a good overclocking card.... Tho I also got another 150$ off cause I opened a new Credit Card to buy one...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> I'd contact EVGA. I'm sure they will have no problem giving you the codes.


it's worth a shot I guess


----------



## Kurodragon

I flashed skyn3ts custom BIOS for AB for my 780Ti. Yet when I open AB with the proper settings checked for unlocking voltage, the slider is greyed out and I cannot change voltage as if it is still locked. Any ideas?


----------



## wstanci3

Go to first page and scroll down to 780Ti Classified section. Download Classified Controller. Now, you have voltage unlock.


----------



## Kurodragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Go to first page and scroll down to 780Ti Classified section. Download Classified Controller. Now, you have voltage unlock.


I thought I needed the ftw bios or the tool will BSOD.

I can change the voltage now using AB Beta 18.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurodragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Go to first page and scroll down to 780Ti Classified section. Download Classified Controller. Now, you have voltage unlock.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I needed the ftw bios or the tool will BSOD.
> 
> I can change the voltage now using AB Beta 18.
Click to expand...

no the classy tool 2.0 on the front page changes the voltage. don't touch the voltage settings within afterburner. Only use ab for power/temp limit and core/mem speeds


----------



## Kurodragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> no the classy tool 2.0 on the front page changes the voltage. don't touch the voltage settings within afterburner. Only use ab for power/temp limit and core/mem speeds


I was able to change the voltage up to 1.212v in Afterburner before I saw your reply.

Running the Classified tool and setting NVVDD to 1.2v and hitting apply does not seem to change the voltage listed in NVIDIA Inspector.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurodragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> no the classy tool 2.0 on the front page changes the voltage. don't touch the voltage settings within afterburner. Only use ab for power/temp limit and core/mem speeds
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to change the voltage up to 1.212v in Afterburner before I saw your reply.
> 
> Running the Classified tool and setting NVVDD to 1.2v and hitting apply does not seem to change the voltage listed in NVIDIA Inspector.
Click to expand...

you wont see the changes in any software. You just have to trust it works or measure it with a volt meter. You can tell by your temps and power% used during benching.


----------



## Kurodragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> you wont see the changes in any software. You just have to trust it works or measure it with a volt meter. You can tell by your temps and power% used during benching.


Got it, thanks.


----------



## lilchronic

if you only want to use 1.212v so voltage will throttle down when not in use it's ok to use AB /PX voltage controll just dont run the classified tool while using AB/PX to controll voltage


----------



## vlps5122

my 780 ti classy is hitting 1400 mhz on air with 1.35v. temps around 85c, alot of artifacts but it passes the run


----------



## Kurodragon

Got 1398MHz at 1.35V with no memory OC at around 50C, trying to do core+memory now. For some reason it keeps rebooting during the Unigine run even though I have PT set to 175% and Temp Target to 65C. Think it is my PSU? I have a Seasonic X-1050.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurodragon*
> 
> Got 1398MHz at 1.35V with no memory OC at around 50C, trying to do core+memory now. For some reason it keeps rebooting during the Unigine run even though I have PT set to 175% and Temp Target to 65C. Think it is my PSU? I have a Seasonic X-1050.


mine does that sometimes, i think its the power target all of a sudden dipping, i think it pretty much means not enough voltage for that clock


----------



## yunshin

I have a few quick questions about my new 780 Classy if anyone could answer them for me. My classy can do +60 core at 1.212v 110% power target which ends up being an 1188 boost for the core during gaming and has an ASIC of 65.3%. My core temp maxes out at 63c and vrm at 58c with fan speed set to 65% during load. This testing was done on 2+ hours on Crysis 2 and 3+ hours on heavily modded Skyrim with an ENB.

1) If I use the voltage program on the first page to increase voltage would that make the card not throttle the voltage down during idle periods such as browsing the internet or being on desktop?

2) If I do use the voltage program what would be the voltage range I should stay in?

3) Will using the 2nd bios to increase power target to 115% help my oc at all considering it seems more reliant on voltage at the moment?

I would greatly appreciate answers to these questions, thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelsix*
> 
> Hi quick question, would there be any benefit in flashing to the custom bios if NOT planning to use EVBot or the software overvolting tool? Using Precision only.
> 
> edit: 780 ti Classified


Without a custom bios you are stuck at 1.16v I believe. Custom bios gets you to 1.21v.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Anyone running two 780ti classified? What is the power usage like
> 
> Thanks


I'm running 3 on a X-1250 without any issue - check my signature for parts. Granted, I haven't tried to overclock them yet as I'm still getting some waterblock issues sorted. I have all of my computer hardware running off an APC SMT2200 which I use to monitor amps, voltage and wattage.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I wonder how the Kingpin card is working with this whole NVIDIA clock blocking voltage theme.


This is what I'm waiting to see as are a ton of irked TI 780 Classified owners. And by irked I refer to the fact that EVGA still hasn't managed to fix their own BIOS. For those about to say it - yes, I'm aware there's a non-EVGA fix.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if the kingpin bios dont relieve some of the issues with the card, or if we dont get any type of fix for it, ill definitely be getting thunderstruck soon


You, me and everyone else on that huge EVGA forum thread.


----------



## HighTemplar

Got up to 8450mhz mem on my Classy @ 1400mhz, but Win 8.1 is giving me hell so I'll be re-running the benches tomorrow. I still have yet to max out my other 2 Classy Ti's on water, only air runs on those 2 so far. I'm waiting on a 3rd block, so for now I'm running 2 watercooled in SLI with 2 more 780 Ti's on air. lols....

2 of my Classy 780 Ti's OC on air around the same, but my 3rd card is a bit of a dud. I can only imagine how some people here feel when they saved up their $ for 1 card and it ends up barely breaking 1240mhz on air. My 2 reference 780 Ti's both do 1300-1340mhz @ 1.212v, and my Classy 780 does 1385mhz @ 1.31v on air.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Got up to 8450mhz mem on my Classy @ 1400mhz, but Win 8.1 is giving me hell so I'll be re-running the benches tomorrow. I still have yet to max out my other 2 Classy Ti's on water, only air runs on those 2 so far. I'm waiting on a 3rd block, so for now I'm running 2 watercooled in SLI with 2 more 780 Ti's on air. lols....
> 
> 2 of my Classy 780 Ti's OC on air around the same, but my 3rd card is a bit of a dud. I can only imagine how some people here feel when they saved up their $ for 1 card and it ends up barely breaking 1240mhz on air. My 2 reference 780 Ti's both do 1300-1340mhz @ 1.212v, and my Classy 780 does 1385mhz @ 1.31v on air.


Hey if you dont mind me asking what are the ASIC for your cards and corresponding clocks with them?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Got up to 8450mhz mem on my Classy @ 1400mhz, but Win 8.1 is giving me hell so I'll be re-running the benches tomorrow. I still have yet to max out my other 2 Classy Ti's on water, only air runs on those 2 so far. I'm waiting on a 3rd block, so for now I'm running 2 watercooled in SLI with 2 more 780 Ti's on air. lols....
> 
> 2 of my Classy 780 Ti's OC on air around the same, but my 3rd card is a bit of a dud. I can only imagine how some people here feel when they saved up their $ for 1 card and it ends up barely breaking 1240mhz on air. My 2 reference 780 Ti's both do 1300-1340mhz @ 1.212v, and my Classy 780 does 1385mhz @ 1.31v on air.


That's the problem with SLI. You could get some stellar cards, and just one bad one in your whole lineup ruins all the others with the way SLI and AFR works.


----------



## lightsout

That's where I'm at with one card. Best I can do bf4 stable is 1215. I'm over it now though. Still a great card but I was really hoping for 1300. Waiting to see what water can do for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Got up to 8450mhz mem on my Classy @ 1400mhz, but Win 8.1 is giving me hell so I'll be re-running the benches tomorrow. I still have yet to max out my other 2 Classy Ti's on water, only air runs on those 2 so far. I'm waiting on a 3rd block, so for now I'm running 2 watercooled in SLI with 2 more 780 Ti's on air. lols....
> 
> 2 of my Classy 780 Ti's OC on air around the same, but my 3rd card is a bit of a dud. I can only imagine how some people here feel when they saved up their $ for 1 card and it ends up barely breaking 1240mhz on air. My 2 reference 780 Ti's both do 1300-1340mhz @ 1.212v, and my Classy 780 does 1385mhz @ 1.31v on air.


----------



## vlps5122

this hynix memory is insane. with nvvdd at 1.3v and fbvdd at 1.75v i can run successful valley benches at 2200 mhz memory (on air)


----------



## szeged

very nice


----------



## criminal

Anyone have the front plate off of their classified they want to get rid of?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> this hynix memory is insane. with nvvdd at 1.3v and fbvdd at 1.75v i can run successful valley benches at 2200 mhz memory (on air)


ya the mem oc's pretty high. Post some valley numbers. I was getting 96fps at 8300mhz memory and 1474core so you should be close to 98-100fps.


----------



## lilchronic

im jelly of everyone else's 780TI classy







i can only get 2000Mhz mem @ 1.8v and its still gives artifacts also i was playing @ 1215 core clock @ 1.212v and it crashed after about 3 hours of playing BF4


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya the mem oc's pretty high. Post some valley numbers. I was getting 96fps at 8300mhz memory and 1474core so you should be close to 98-100fps.


not even close, there seems to be alot of diminishing returns on air at 1.35v I can run valley around 1380 mhz gpu clock, but it artifacts like crazy its kinda scary. ive been spending time finding a 24/7 game stable clock, artifact-free which is 1300/2000, 1.3v nvvdd, 1.7 fbvdd. i might now spend some time finding the highest air clock i can achieve just for the heck of it, now way i can come close to 1474 tho


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im jelly of everyone else's 780TI classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can only get 2000Mhz mem @ 1.8v and its still gives artifacts also i was playing @ 1215 core clock @ 1.212v and it crashed after about 3 hours of playing BF4


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im jelly of everyone else's 780TI classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can only get 2000Mhz mem @ 1.8v and its still gives artifacts also i was playing @ 1215 core clock @ 1.212v and it crashed after about 3 hours of playing BF4


is 1.8v fbvdd safe?

also do these cards have built in shutdown at 95c, i want to try 1.4v for benching purposes but i know my temps will be 93-95c, im at 79c max at 1.3v


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> is 1.8v fbvdd safe?
> 
> also do these cards have built in shutdown at 95c, i want to try 1.4v for benching purposes but i know my temps will be 93-95c, im at 79c max at 1.3v


94C is the highest temp target you can set. It will start throttling when you hit that temp.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> is 1.8v fbvdd safe?
> 
> also do these cards have built in shutdown at 95c, i want to try 1.4v for benching purposes but i know my temps will be 93-95c, im at 79c max at 1.3v


i only use it when benching

when i game i just stick with stock voltages, 1.212v and 1.6v for mem
my clock's are 1202 / 3900 which is good enough for me


----------



## szeged

anyone else get lots of memory artifacting (pixelated squares of color) when changing mem voltage from 1.6 to 1.8, and 1.8 to 1.6? itll happen for a few seconds then drivers will reset. at stock mem clocks.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> anyone else get lots of memory artifacting (pixelated squares of color) when changing mem voltage from 1.6 to 1.8, and 1.8 to 1.6? itll happen for a few seconds then drivers will reset. at stock mem clocks.


you have to rest the clock's to default then wait a few seconds before you switch the voltage's back to default ..... make sure you're card downclocks all the way before you reset voltages


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you have to rest the clock's to default then wait a few seconds before you switch the voltage's back to default ..... make sure you're card downclocks all the way before you reset voltages


they were at default clocks, i was benching, turned off the rig for a bit after i reset the core clock and memclock, also reset the voltage for the core but forgot to do the mem volts lol, so i was gaming for a few hours with 1.8v on the memory







saw that and turned it down and had a pixel disco.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> they were at default clocks, i was benching, turned off the rig for a bit after i reset the core clock and memclock, also reset the voltage for the core but forgot to do the mem volts lol, so i was gaming for a few hours with 1.8v on the memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw that and turned it down and had a pixel disco.


yeah ive had that happen to me also forgot the mem voltage and tried to turn it down while gaming and that happend









did you use the classified tool or the evbot ???


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah ive had that happen to me also forgot the mem voltage and tried to turn it down while gaming and that happend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you use the classified tool or the evbot ???


just used the classy tool to do it since my evbot was already sitting in its package by the time i realized i left the mem volts at 1.8 lol


----------



## jtom320

Can someone explain power target to me? ATM I'm just running 1.212 seeing what the max is I can get out of that. I have the power target set at 200%. Not sure if this is the right way to go about things.

Hitting about 75 degrees at 1230.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Can someone explain power target to me? ATM I'm just running 1.212 seeing what the max is I can get out of that. I have the power target set at 200%. Not sure if this is the right way to go about things.
> 
> Hitting about 75 degrees at 1230.


yeah just max out power target no big deal


----------



## knersie69

Hey, I just installed my 780 Ti classified but I'm having some trouble with it. My computer boots up and everything but when it reaches the windows logo the screen just turns black and nothing happens.

I spoke to a guy from evga and he said it's a dead card and I should just send it in for a new one. Do you guys have ideas on this?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Hey, I just installed my 780 Ti classified but I'm having some trouble with it. My computer boots up and everything but when it reaches the windows logo the screen just turns black and nothing happens.
> 
> I spoke to a guy from evga and he said it's a dead card and I should just send it in for a new one. Do you guys have ideas on this?


i know it sounds dumb but is everything plugged in correctly? try reseating the gpu and redoing the dvi cable maybe?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Hey, I just installed my 780 Ti classified but I'm having some trouble with it. My computer boots up and everything but when it reaches the windows logo the screen just turns black and nothing happens.
> 
> I spoke to a guy from evga and he said it's a dead card and I should just send it in for a new one. Do you guys have ideas on this?


Try to boot into safe mode. Did you uninstall previous drivers properly?


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Try to boot into safe mode. Did you uninstall previous drivers properly?


Yes I have checked everything and reseated it twice now and in a 900D it's the biggest pain ever. It's just weird to me that I loads up to the windows logo and then nothing happens and because I have to hard reset it it takes me to a repair launcher and that works fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Try to boot into safe mode. Did you uninstall previous drivers properly?


My previous card was also a nvidia card so I didn't think that it was necessary, is it?


----------



## szeged

is your system overclocked at all? try resetting your CMOS.


----------



## Doogiehouser

Not getting the best results with my 780 Classy. Seems like +115 is the peak I can go with my core modifier, even with increasing the voltage. Anything more and it starts to become a bit flaky. The ASIC of the card is a low 60% and it is running Hynix memory. I purchased a second 780 Classy however and may return whichever one that performs the worst or sell it cheap to my roommate that needs an upgrade.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Yes I have checked everything and reseated it twice now and in a 900D it's the biggest pain ever. It's just weird to me that I loads up to the windows logo and then nothing happens and because I have to hard reset it it takes me to a repair launcher and that works fine.
> My previous card was also a nvidia card so I didn't think that it was necessary, is it?


Does it boot into safe mode successfully? Check for any loose screws that may be causing a short behind your MB.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> is your system overclocked at all? try resetting your CMOS.


Yes it was overclocked but I reloaded the default settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Does it boot into safe mode successfully? Check for any loose screws that may be causing a short behind your MB.


Yes it does boot into safe mode and I reinstalled all the drivers. I'll quickly check again.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> anyone else get lots of memory artifacting (pixelated squares of color) when changing mem voltage from 1.6 to 1.8, and 1.8 to 1.6? itll happen for a few seconds then drivers will reset. at stock mem clocks.


Yep, I got it when switching to 1.8 via EVbot the first time, but after a reboot it hasn't happened since.


----------



## knersie69

IT'S ALIVEEEEE

Thanks everybody, it finally worked after I cleared the CMOS I thought it would have worked if I reseted the bios probably a noob thing of me to do. Thanks again, let see what it can do.


----------



## Ovrclck

Awesome man!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ozyo

i need 780it class stock bios any help will be greatly


----------



## Banedox

Arrr my replacement card for my RMA should be shipping Today I hope, I might be able to leak test my build Saturday!!!!!!


----------



## xaiviax

Edit: old.


----------



## Naennon

so my report on my 4 (four) 780ti classified:

ASICs: stock voltage max stable overclock with stock voltage max stable overclock with 1.212 volts max overclocking with 1.30 volts
63 1.200 1188 1215 1267
64 1.187 1188 1215 1267
67 1.187 1149 1188 1293
69 1.175 1188 1200 1293

that is all i can say about classified this time
i've tried several bios like skynet, svl7, ftw2002, stock, ln2, selfmodified
nearly every reference boards clocks better than these 4 and many other classified with less voltage

whats goin on here?


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> ....
> nearly every reference boards clocks better than these 4 and many other classified with less voltage
> whats goin on here?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ouch...not every reference, but most probably most of them, those are very low clocks for the Voltages, what are you using for testing "max stable overclock" ?


----------



## Naennon

for max stable OC:

C3, TR, BF4

for bench OC:

several Benches


----------



## xaiviax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> for max stable OC:
> 
> C3, TR, BF4
> 
> for bench OC:
> 
> several Benches


If you are using things like C3, TR, BF4 for determining max stable OC (like me), you are in the minority and have a stricter definition of stable than many here. IMHO, unigine valley (one example) is a complete joke for testing the 780 ti. I can do over 1300 on it, but my game stable clock is 1215 (maybe lower, not fully "vetted" yet, lol). (EVGA 780 TI SC Ref cooler 1.212v Skyn3t bios)


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> anyone else get lots of memory artifacting (pixelated squares of color) when changing mem voltage from 1.6 to 1.8, and 1.8 to 1.6? itll happen for a few seconds then drivers will reset. at stock mem clocks.


I have gotten that a lot of times when lowering the voltage. like going from 1.8v back to 1.6v. It has happened to me a lot. I just hit the reset button on my mobo and restart.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> so my report on my 4 (four) 780ti classified:
> 
> ASICs: stock voltage max stable overclock with stock voltage max stable overclock with 1.212 volts max overclocking with 1.30 volts
> 63 1.200 1188 1215 1267
> 64 1.187 1188 1215 1267
> 67 1.187 1149 1188 1293
> 69 1.175 1188 1200 1293
> 
> that is all i can say about classified this time
> i've tried several bios like skynet, svl7, ftw2002, stock, ln2, selfmodified
> nearly every reference boards clocks better than these 4 and many other classified with less voltage
> 
> whats goin on here?


what are your max bench scores/clocks. I haven't even gamed on my cards yet so I can't comment on game clocks. i can only use bench clocks to compare right now. I am rebuilding my pc right now so I can start gaming again.


----------



## SuperAnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaiviax*
> 
> If you are using things like C3, TR, BF4 for determining max stable OC (like me), you are in the minority and have a stricter definition of stable than many here. IMHO, unigine valley (one example) is a complete joke for testing the 780 ti. I can do over 1300 on it, but my game stable clock is 1215 (maybe lower, not fully "vetted" yet, lol). (EVGA 780 TI SC Ref cooler 1.212v Skyn3t bios)


I too am having similar results with my TI Classified, game stable is somewhere between 1201 and 1232. I can do single runs of Heaven at 1262 but repeated runs result in a driver reset. I have tried Skyn3t's bios as well as the two stock bios with very little difference. Extra voltage does very little, just lengthens the time between driver resets. It looks to me like the Classified's are being provisioned with average chips this go around. Their probably saving the best chips for the Kingpin editions.


----------



## Naennon

yeah something like that is in progress


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> yeah something like that is in progress


I believe that is what is happening with the 780 classy as well. The first batch people received seems to have overclocked to the sky. Now it's difficult to even break the 1200Mhz barrier. My second 780 classy is coming in today and I'm hoping it does better than my 60% ASIC one I'm currently using, but I don't have high hopes.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> so my report on my 4 (four) 780ti classified:
> 
> ASICs: stock voltage max stable overclock with stock voltage max stable overclock with 1.212 volts max overclocking with 1.30 volts
> 63 1.200 1188 1215 1267
> 64 1.187 1188 1215 1267
> 67 1.187 1149 1188 1293
> 69 1.175 1188 1200 1293
> 
> that is all i can say about classified this time
> i've tried several bios like skynet, svl7, ftw2002, stock, ln2, selfmodified
> nearly every reference boards clocks better than these 4 and many other classified with less voltage
> 
> whats goin on here?


they took all the good chips for the kingpin edition

Quote:


> i need 780it class stock bios any help will be greatly biggrin.gif


 GK110-stock.zip 135k .zip file


GK110-LN2.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## VSG

About 3:20 into this, he mentions EVGA still does not know for sure how to get around Nvidia greenlight for the KPE itself but "will" have a solution sometime in the future for the KPE. So the odds of a fix for the regular classified seem very bad to me now, and I have to reconsider the KPE at all at this rate


----------



## criminal

A lot of you guys have made me so thankful about my decision to stick with my regular Classy instead of upgrading to the Classy TI.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> A lot of you guys have made me so thankful about my decision to stick with my regular Classy instead of upgrading to the Classy TI.


Hey now a lot of us are not happy.....


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Hello guys,

I am a new and happy owner of a GTX 780 Classified and would like to know how to join the club?

Thanks









Here is my validation btw:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5z966/


----------



## yunshin

Just started messing around with overclocking my 780. What's a safe voltage range for 24/7 use when increasing the voltage via the classified voltage tuner program on the first page? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yunshin*
> 
> Just started messing around with overclocking my 780. What's a safe voltage range for 24/7 use when increasing the voltage via the classified voltage tuner program on the first page? Thanks for any replies.


~1.3v sounds about right.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yunshin*
> 
> Just started messing around with overclocking my 780. What's a safe voltage range for 24/7 use when increasing the voltage via the classified voltage tuner program on the first page? Thanks for any replies.


are you on air or water?


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> GK110-stock.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> GK110-LN2.zip 135k .zip file


thx
gpuz cant read gpu clock with skynet bios
oh and my class make a lot of coil whine








and my best stable overclock is 1176mhz








evga need to fix this mess

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/aeda3/


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 3:20 into this, he mentions EVGA still does not know for sure how to get around Nvidia greenlight for the KPE itself but "will" have a solution sometime in the future for the KPE. So the odds of a fix for the regular classified seem very bad to me now, and I have to reconsider the KPE at all at this rate


got a diff link to the video? isnt working for me.

if the KPE has the same issues as the classy i definitely wont be getting it, hell i might stay team red for a while after the 290x lightning drops.


----------



## VSG




----------



## szeged

ty ill check it out


----------



## VSG

No problem, it is Linus on the video fyi


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Guys I need to reflash my LN2 bios. I want to flash the stock one, my card's stock bios is 80.80.21.00 can I flash the ln2 stock bios in the first page without any problem?
Thanks


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yunshin*
> 
> Just started messing around with overclocking my 780. What's a safe voltage range for 24/7 use when increasing the voltage via the classified voltage tuner program on the first page? Thanks for any replies.


Depends on your cooling. I game at 1.2125 during long sessions. Just watch your temps. The most I used when OCing on air was 1.25 before temps got too high.


----------



## yunshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> are you on air or water?


I'm on air.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yunshin*
> 
> I'm on air.


i wouldnt pass 1.25v on air for 24/7 then


----------



## yunshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i wouldnt pass 1.25v on air for 24/7 then


Cool, thanks and one more question if you wouldn't mind. I should try to keep the temps at 80c and below for the 780 right?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Guys I need to reflash my LN2 bios. I want to flash the stock one, my card's stock bios is 80.80.21.00 can I flash the ln2 stock bios in the first page without any problem?
> Thanks


Ti bios
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/6710#post_21548603


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yunshin*
> 
> Cool, thanks and one more question if you wouldn't mind. I should try to keep the temps at 80c and below for the 780 right?


yep try to keep it under 80c for gaming and anything really


----------



## yunshin

Thanks a ton for the replies, much appreciated.


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Guys I need to reflash my LN2 bios. I want to flash the stock one, my card's stock bios is 80.80.21.00 can I flash the ln2 stock bios in the first page without any problem?
> Thanks


that one for 780 not 780ti
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> GK110-stock.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> GK110-LN2.zip 135k .zip file


780ti


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> so my report on my 4 (four) 780ti classified:
> 
> ASICs: stock voltage max stable overclock with stock voltage max stable overclock with 1.212 volts max overclocking with 1.30 volts
> 63 1.200 1188 1215 1267
> 64 1.187 1188 1215 1267
> 67 1.187 1149 1188 1293
> 69 1.175 1188 1200 1293
> 
> that is all i can say about classified this time
> i've tried several bios like skynet, svl7, ftw2002, stock, ln2, selfmodified
> nearly every reference boards clocks better than these 4 and many other classified with less voltage
> 
> whats goin on here?


Out of my 5 GTX 780 Ti's, my reference 2 780 Ti's overclocked the best up to 1.212v compared to my Classifieds.

Out of the 3 of my Ti Classifieds, 2 were stable at 1280-1300 with the other around 1240 @ 1.212v

However, @ 1.4v I can push 1400mhz on the same two, but the last one does about 1340, depending on the bench or game.

Now I have not thoroughly tested the clocks while gaming, so they could be much lower. If you're talking about game stable clocks, then most of us would have to drop our Max OC down by at least 50+ MHz, so judging by that I would say that if those are your game stable clocks, they're pretty decent.

Although yes, the reference 780 Ti's do clock better @ stock voltage for whatever reason.

It seems as if EVGA cherry picked the best bins and kept them for the Kingpin edition, because it's been a very random experience here regarding max OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> No problem, it is Linus on the video fyi


Linus is an intelligent guy, and I do enjoy watching his videos, but his testing of GPUs and general lack of up to date information in the OC scene makes me take what he says very lightly.

In his video, he says that the Kingpin/Classifieds are only useful for LN2, which is completely inaccurate. Water provides a very good base for which to overclock with higher voltage with Classifieds. He also made another video in which he stated the Lightning was the best Non-Reference card available, which is another gross overstatement of fact.

Another issue I have is the fact that he uses 'Slick', his old video tech, as his overclocking guru for his videos, and is most likely the reason that every overclock that they achieve is 100mhz+ lower than reports elsewhere. I give them kudos for trying, but the fact is, they started as an unboxing channel via NCIX, and their opinions on OC related topics are far from print worthy.


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> that one for 780 not 780ti
> 780ti


Thanks for the reply Ozio, but I have a 780 Classified not a TI. My original bios was 80.80.21.00.80 do you the LN2 bios in the first page will work with my card?

Thanks


----------



## szeged

watched the linus video, i wonder if the " evga will get a way to get around the greenlight" statement is marketing from evga, or if they are actually going to just give the finger to nvidia and go around the greenlight and give us a beast bios so our cards can actually be overclocked past 1.4v because atm, i have to say for the first time in a long time im actually disappointed with the classified cards and am looking long and hard at the 290x lightning and already have money set aside for its launch.


----------



## VSG

These were the posts from 8-pack I was referring to in another thread that still keep me cautiously optimistic about the KPE:
Quote:


> Guys if I am honest which I am!!! The problem is NVIDIA and limiting peoples Overclocking / Overvolting. The Black screen is OCP/OVP as in the card has shut down totally due to trying to overvolt / over clock "too far" in NVIDIA's opinion. You will see this if you attach a volt meter to the card and up the volts!!!


Quote:


> No the King Pin is fully unlocked for sure Vince has assured me of this himself.
> 
> Its in the driver now for Ti. Its alot hotter than 780 and draws alot more current. More than Titan. Titan PWM often goes boom at 1.325+ V so go figure. Nvidia dont want returns.


Now, I do not know if this is true at all and, if so, this will come to fruition by EVGA having to take on Nvidia here. I will NOT be buying the KPE on day 1 though and will wait for reviews from members here before making my decision on it. If that MSI 290x Lightning comes out on Superbiiz or Amazon at a reasonable price before then, I am not sure what I will do.


----------



## szeged

so if they can someone get around the drivers, then we could potentially get the KPE and classy up to 1.5v finally. If not, 290x ahoy.


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Ozio, but I have a 780 Classified not a TI. My original bios was 80.80.21.00.80 do you the LN2 bios in the first page will work with my card?
> 
> Thanks


it should


----------



## szeged

more info

http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/news/hardware/vgacards/29337-ces-2014-further-details-on-evga-geforce-gtx-780-ti-classified-kngpn-edition.html

must pass a clock of 1300mhz at 1.2v to be a kingpin card.


----------



## szeged

zzz, getting lots of shutdowns again today while trying to bench...if you want a card that has some insane memory clocks for cheap...watch the marketplace soon.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> more info
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/news/hardware/vgacards/29337-ces-2014-further-details-on-evga-geforce-gtx-780-ti-classified-kngpn-edition.html
> 
> must pass a clock of 1300mhz at 1.2v to be a kingpin card.


Wow thats nice to know it will do 1300 on stock volts. Too bad there is no binning on our "top of the line" cards.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow thats nice to know it will do 1300 on stock volts. Too bad there is no binning on our "top of the line" cards.


Wow thats utter crap... for classified cards....


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow thats nice to know it will do 1300 on stock volts. Too bad there is no binning on our "top of the line" cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thats utter crap... for classified cards....
Click to expand...

What is? That they don't bin them?


----------



## VSG

No, most reference 780Ti cards can do 1300 core at 1.212V.


----------



## szeged

my reference 780ti did 1330 core at 1.212v so i guess i potentially had a KPE







too bad nvidia shut that one down too, yay greenlight program. Cya on the red side if it sticks with the KPE.


----------



## Ryanboost

I swear at some point I was able to tell what memory my Classified had using GPU-Z but I can't remember at all now.

Anybody know how to tell what memory my card has without removing the stock cooler?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanboost*
> 
> I swear at some point I was able to tell what memory my Classified had using GPU-Z but I can't remember at all now.
> 
> Anybody know how to tell what memory my card has without removing the stock cooler?


use nvidia inspector to find out, not gpuz.


----------



## jameyscott

I think the easiest way around this for EVGA to release the kingpin card is for it to release witha crappy stock bios that satisfies nvidia and then have kingpin have a bios on his site to truly unlock the potential of the card. After all, it is the "kingpin edition."


----------



## Ryanboost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> use nvidia inspector to find out, not gpuz.


2 for 2 tonight thanks man.


----------



## Ryanboost

I've got 2 780 Classifieds in my computer right now but I'm looking at 2 780 Ti Classified on my desk I purchased to replace them.

I mainly purchased them to get the most possible out of gaming at 144Hz.

So after reading most of your posts regarding the 780 ti Classifieds I'm torn on whether or not I should just stick with my 780 Classifieds and return the 780 Ti Classifieds.

What would you all recommend?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanboost*
> 
> I've got 2 780 Classifieds in my computer right now but I'm looking at 2 780 Ti Classified on my desk I purchased to replace them.
> 
> I mainly purchased them to get the most possible out of gaming at 144Hz.
> 
> So after reading most of your posts regarding the 780 ti Classifieds I'm torn on whether or not I should just stick with my 780 Classifieds and return the 780 Ti Classifieds.
> 
> What would you all recommend?


Gaming at 1080p? Aren't the two 780's enough? I am happy with one at 1440p and 120hz. Seems like you should be killing it at 1080.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanboost*
> 
> I've got 2 780 Classifieds in my computer right now but I'm looking at 2 780 Ti Classified on my desk I purchased to replace them.
> 
> I mainly purchased them to get the most possible out of gaming at 144Hz.
> 
> So after reading most of your posts regarding the 780 ti Classifieds I'm torn on whether or not I should just stick with my 780 Classifieds and return the 780 Ti Classifieds.
> 
> What would you all recommend?


I wanted to pick up some 780 Ti classys myself but honestly my ref does almost as good at 1.21v. My ref does 1349 core and 8100 mem on benchs. Gaming stable around I am in the mid 1200s on core. I know at one point I was number 4 in Firestike Hall of Fame for 2 cards I think now I am 8 or 9. I haven't benched in awhile. So to answer your question I wouldn't get the Ti Classy personally with the issues and maxwell around the corner although it does look like from the rumored specs the 780Ti will be the best gpu until the end of this year early next before they release one faster.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanboost*
> 
> I've got 2 780 Classifieds in my computer right now but I'm looking at 2 780 Ti Classified on my desk I purchased to replace them.
> 
> I mainly purchased them to get the most possible out of gaming at 144Hz.
> 
> So after reading most of your posts regarding the 780 ti Classifieds I'm torn on whether or not I should just stick with my 780 Classifieds and return the 780 Ti Classifieds.
> 
> What would you all recommend?


No matter how high you can clock those 780s they still won't compete with 780Tis. If you are really trying to maximize the performance you can get I'd keep the 780Tis.

The people that are rightfully complaining are the benchers. You'll be absolutely fine with skyn3ts bios because you shouldn't be us8ng 1.4v+ for gaming.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> No matter how high you can clock those 780s they still won't compete with 780Tis. If you are really trying to maximize the performance you can get I'd keep the 780Tis.
> 
> *The people that are rightfully complaining are the benchers*. You'll be absolutely fine with skyn3ts bios because you shouldn't be us8ng 1.4v+ for gaming.


Complaining that most can't hold a stable 1450MHz on the GPU...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Complaining that most can't hold a stable 1450MHz on the GPU...


They are rightfully complaining and upset. The bought cards that were supposed to be able to push 1.5v but they can't because it is crippled by the bios. I'd be upset too.


----------



## Ryanboost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Gaming at 1080p? Aren't the two 780's enough? I am happy with one at 1440p and 120hz. Seems like you should be killing it at 1080.


Yes @ 1080 but it wasn't 144Hz+ smooth as butter that I was hoping for when I purchased them. I'm probably just being picky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> No matter how high you can clock those 780s they still won't compete with 780Tis. If you are really trying to maximize the performance you can get I'd keep the 780Tis.
> 
> The people that are rightfully complaining are the benchers. You'll be absolutely fine with skyn3ts bios because you shouldn't be us8ng 1.4v+ for gaming.


Good advice. I'll open them up and give them a go.

Thanks those that replied so quick you all really helped out.

Much appreciated!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> They are rightfully complaining and upset. The bought cards that were supposed to be able to push 1.5v but they can't because it is crippled by the bios. I'd be upset too.


this.

I bought the card wanting to push it to its limits, but it looks like its limits were advertised incorrectly.


----------



## lilchronic

im upset because my brother's reference 780TI can overclock to 1411Mhz @ 1.212v i can hardly get 1228mhz @ 1.212v on a 780TI classy . are you kidding me evga ?


----------



## VSG

Your brother's reference 780Ti needs a PCB and bios transplant and it would probably shatter some records.


----------



## szeged

its a race to see which comes first for me

confirmation that the kingpin card doesnt have the same problems as the regular classified

or

R9 290X lightning


----------



## VSG

Gibbo on OcUK said 290x Lightning will hit retail mid-late Feb so it will be a long wait


----------



## SMiThaYe

Should be receiving block for new GTX 780 TI Classified very soon and have been running it on stock cooler for a bit. Delayed in starting new build until EK send out rads and mobo blocks.

Add me to the list please strong island 1







http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/49wms


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Gibbo on OcUK said 290x Lightning will hit retail mid-late Feb so it will be a long wait


only two or so weeks after the KPE, which may or may not get delayed a week or so like the classy did.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Your brother's reference 780Ti needs a PCB and bios transplant and it would probably shatter some records.


Transplant lol


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> only two or so weeks after the KPE, which may or may not get delayed a week or so like the classy did.


All I got right now is a laptop, my poor 900D with its rads and CPU with the block on is just lying there. I will give this one more month max (mid Feb), else I will probably get a couple of 780 lightnings and call it a day for this generation.


----------



## lightsout

He got one of three cards that can do that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im upset because my brother's reference 780TI can overclock to 1411Mhz @ 1.212v i can hardly get 1228mhz @ 1.212v on a 780TI classy . are you kidding me evga ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I feel somewhat disappointed in the 780 ti Classy. I was eager to buy one tomorrow, now I just don't know.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I feel somewhat disappointed in the 780 ti Classy. I was eager to buy one tomorrow, now I just don't know.


after getting mad at mine today and almost pulling it out of the rig then and there...i would say wait and see what happens. I know that by the end of the month ill have a new card in mine, be it the kingpin if it is confirmed to not suck because of nvidia, or a 290x lightning because the kingpin ends up sucking.

i had high hopes for this card this time around =\


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanboost*
> 
> I've got 2 780 Classifieds in my computer right now but I'm looking at 2 780 Ti Classified on my desk I purchased to replace them.
> 
> I mainly purchased them to get the most possible out of gaming at 144Hz.
> 
> So after reading most of your posts regarding the 780 ti Classifieds I'm torn on whether or not I should just stick with my 780 Classifieds and return the 780 Ti Classifieds.
> 
> What would you all recommend?


If not going for extreme overclocks, go with the Ti. Clock for clock they do better than the non-Ti cards, the drawback for the Ti is being voltage limited to ~1.4V. Still great for daily clock gaming cards though, 1.4V + is for benching.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I feel somewhat disappointed in the 780 ti Classy. I was eager to buy one tomorrow, now I just don't know.


It is a bit disappoint, hopefully the KPE don't get the Nvidia green light lock.

Green light, isn't that supposed to mean go? Nvidia is in bizarro world...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 3:20 into this, he mentions EVGA still does not know for sure how to get around Nvidia greenlight for the KPE itself but "will" have a solution sometime in the future for the KPE. So the odds of a fix for the regular classified seem very bad to me now, and I have to reconsider the KPE at all at this rate


I have told thos to OccamRazor way before this video.

watch the video and stay tune when he say

"To get around nvidia for power limit and the card not to shutdown during anything"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I think the easiest way around this for EVGA to release the kingpin card is for it to release witha crappy stock bios that satisfies nvidia and then have kingpin have a bios on his site to truly unlock the potential of the card. After all, it is the "kingpin edition."


Bios and Nvidia drivers are coded to stop anything above 1.4v when it reach 1600Mhz, this is what they did and unfortunately I can't undo this or get work around. so for any Classy Ti or any other BPU that are hoping to have more than 1.4v just be happy with you got now cuz you not going to have anything above it on Ti. The reference Ti "PWM is rubbish" words from a Pro can't say name sorry. I'm just passing what I grant to say and keep you guys updated. the reference 780/Titan somehow it not rubbish on PWM like the Ti. I wish I knew it before the Ti was released than I could share it. This is why reviews site is a mess and give the wrong info when come ot a midle classy OC or even for beginner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I feel somewhat disappointed in the 780 ti Classy. I was eager to buy one tomorrow, now I just don't know.


we are reading out mind I thing. I was going to pull the trigger today. but decide not. and also I'm aimed to KPE but with those limitation I would get any other GPU and SLI it.

sky still looking to have some more voltage on reference Ti. hope guys this the only we can do now.

so what about the 800 series







?
who knows.

I think is time for noobs or anyone else reading about hardmod and training on used GPU how to do it because "No Easy Way Out"


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> If not going for extreme overclocks, go with the Ti. Clock for clock they do better than the non-Ti cards, the drawback for the Ti is being voltage limited to ~1.4V. Still great for daily clock gaming cards though, 1.4V + is for benching.
> It is a bit disappoint, hopefully the KPE don't get the Nvidia green light lock.
> 
> *Green light, isn't that supposed to mean go?* Nvidia is in bizarro world...


In this case Nvidia just tricked us "Green light" means sell it.







and buy if you want.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That's the problem with SLI. You could get some stellar cards, and just one bad one in your whole lineup ruins all the others with the way SLI and AFR works.


I assume you're specifically referring to overclocking and wanting to push them all equally?


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 3:20 into this, he mentions EVGA still does not know for sure how to get around Nvidia greenlight for the KPE itself but "will" have a solution sometime in the future for the KPE. So the odds of a fix for the regular classified seem very bad to me now, and I have to reconsider the KPE at all at this rate


I really hope someone has a copy of that video that they can send me (PM). I was suppose to be contacted this week from someone on EVGA's management team but I'm still waiting. Go figure.

"...EVGA hasn't quite figured out what they're going to do yet..." - 




Notice when he says EVGA will figure out a solution he's referring to the new Kingpin and not the TI 780


----------



## dentnu

I would like to know when exactly do I start raising my PEXVDD. I know its for PCI-Express but at what point do you guys start raising it and how high can I raise it ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> I really hope someone has a copy of that video that they can send me (PM). I was suppose to be contacted this week from someone on EVGA's management team but I'm still waiting. Go figure.
> 
> Nevermind.


when you wish something it may come true like this


----------



## szeged

so 1.4+ will not be possible on these cards at all then?

well boys...kingpin better pull through or ill have red in the rig again lol.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so 1.4+ will not be possible on these cards at all then?
> 
> well boys...kingpin better pull through or ill have red in the rig again lol.


why you think unwinder never touched the Ti reference voltage in AB like all other reference 780 and included the AMD?


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> when you wish something it may come true like this










for the link.







for the video's disappointing, but not surprising, news.


----------



## Maximus Knight

I think im going to transform my classy into a K|NGP|N.


----------



## VSG

Ya for some reason Linus took down the original video that I had linked to for about 5 min and then re-uploaded what looks like the same one again.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> I think im going to transform my classy into a K|NGP|N.


not to disappoint you but miracle only had happen ONCE. it will not going to happen again. not in this life time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ya for some reason Linus took down the original video that I had linked to for about 5 min and then re-uploaded what looks like the same one again.


he may be obligate to do IT "TI" like EVGA and all other brands and reviews.


----------



## szeged

well i guess we have a couple weeks to find out if evga managed to beat the greenlight with the kingpin or not. At this point im not very hopeful.


----------



## D749

I submitted a support ticket to EVGA last week asking that someone contact me directly. They replied indicating that it was being looked into and that I would be contacted.

Code:



Code:


Answer Date: 01/04/2014

A: Good morning,

I have forwarded your request to our management team. Please allow 1-2 business days for a follow, if you have any other questions feel free to contact us 24/7.

Regards,
EVGA

Tech: XXX

I was never contacted and so far I've just received the run around. I really don't want to kick it to the next level. I know people like to defend a company they like but this is flat out embarrassing. The video doesn't help.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

This reminds of when the Titan came out and all the talk about voltage control. Then all we got was 1.2v, that was the voltage control.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> This reminds of when the Titan came out and all the talk about voltage control. Then all we got was 1.2v, that was the voltage control.


yeah lol, that was a joke. This isnt much better though, a super beefed up card designed for overvolting and its not even allowed to do that.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> This reminds of when the Titan came out and all the talk about voltage control. Then all we got was 1.2v, that was the voltage control.


Now question for you. like you said in one of you post.

"buying a KPE is like getting a peace of history"

Now that you know it. would you still buy it?

think before you type









PS: why when crap happen thread got interesting.


----------



## szeged

eating a piece of george washingtons crap is like eating a piece of history, but its still crap once you take the name off of it lol


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Now question for you. like you said in one of you post.
> 
> "buying a KPE is like getting a peace of history"
> 
> Now that you know it. would you still buy it?
> 
> think before you type


If anyone is willing to buy an EVGA Nvidia-based GPU for overclocking, now or in the immediate future, they better seriously rethink their decision. If all they want is stock go for it though.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> eating a piece of george washingtons crap is like eating a piece of history, but its still crap once you take the name off of it lol


you right
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> If anyone is willing to buy an EVGA Nvidia-based GPU for overclocking, now or in the immediate future, they better seriously rethink their decision. If all they want is stock go for it though.


Things getting worse thing that could and may happen.

some Ed and sky chat today.

[1/9/2014 8:35:45 PM] skyn3t ocn: Asus is the smarter company out there in terms of GPU
[1/9/2014 8:36:20 PM] skyn3t : They do build and ship the GPU with all the points to break the stock voltage
[1/9/2014 8:36:24 PM] skyn3t : by doing it
[1/9/2014 8:36:32 PM] skyn3t : you know
[1/9/2014 8:36:37 PM] skyn3t : Warrant is gone
[1/9/2014 8:36:43 PM] OccamRazor: yup! DCU2
[1/9/2014 8:37:01 PM] skyn3t ocn: So no Asus or Nvidia will be responsible for it
[1/9/2014 8:37:12 PM] skyn3t ocn: You are on your own


----------



## lightsout

So 1.4v is stock now?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Now question for you. like you said in one of you post.
> 
> "buying a KPE is like getting a peace of history"
> 
> Now that you know it. would you still buy it?
> 
> think before you type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is willing to buy an EVGA Nvidia-based GPU for overclocking, now or in the immediate future, they better seriously rethink their decision. If all they want is stock go for it though.
Click to expand...


----------



## VSG

Eh, why distinguish between EVGA and other Nvidia partners? It's essentially the same for all nvidia cards now.


----------



## szeged

if only we could get a asus 780 ti matrix card









but arent asus shipping their cards with elpida ram now?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So 1.4v is stock now?


since is a capped voltage to Classy Ti , I would say YES. anything above you not going to touch it, only or maybe if you are sponsored LN2.


----------



## lightsout

So then the 780 classy was stock capped at 1.5v? Just trying to follow. I get why people are upset and all. $700 is a lot of money for a GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So 1.4v is stock now?
> 
> 
> 
> since is a capped voltage to Classy Ti , I would say YES. anything above you not going to touch it, only or maybe if you are sponsored LN2.
Click to expand...


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> since is a capped voltage to Classy Ti , I would say YES.


Not just that, stock from EVGA is 1.35v not 1.4


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Not just that, stock from EVGA is 1.35v not 1.4


Classy 2.0 gives you 1.5v but bios and drivers are capped to 1.4v anything above black screen on Air, Water and LN2. the only advange on LN2 is you can get a high clocks and big memory OC when it below extreme *~* than you can reach 1600Mhz. no more than this.

Only KP was able to go higher.


----------



## VSG

I meant stock evga bios. Using your bios and/or classy tool technically voids warranty.

Edit: So if 1600 is possible via LN2 on regular classified, do you think Kingpin had just a binned card on the KPE that reached 1933 MHz or was it also an unlocked bios?


----------



## szeged

he probably has his own special bios that we wont be able to get ahold of lol.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I meant stock evga bios. Using your bios and/or classy tool technically voids warranty.
> 
> Edit: So if 1600 is possible via LN2 on regular classified, do you think Kingpin had just a binned card on the KPE that reached 1933 MHz or was it also an unlocked bios?


technically you right. this is why EVGA_jacob mentioned to use the third party bios on OUR Classy Ti because it has the fix to voltage control. because they cannot release it under Nvidia terms, so they are *running into a road block* like he mentioned with the same words in the EVGA thread.

1.6v above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> he probably has his own special bios that we wont be able to get ahold of lol.


don't dream to high cuz when you fall will be a huge smash into the straight ground.


----------



## Trissaayne

MY guess KP had a unlocked bios and possibly unlocked drivers


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trissaayne*
> 
> MY guess KP had a unlocked bios and possibly unlocked drivers


You just binned the hole thing


----------



## VSG

Well all this is very sad to me, especially given the highest regards I had for the Classified series. But with the holidays and CES pretty much over, Jacob or someone should really say what their plans are.


----------



## szeged

Agreed, no excuse for silence right now on this.

We deserve to know if the kingpin will be held back or not, but i doubt well actually hear anything about it, well probably have to buy the cards and find out ourselves.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Agreed, no excuse for silence right now on this.
> 
> We deserve to know if the kingpin will be held back or not, but i doubt well actually hear anything about it, well probably have to buy the cards and find out ourselves.


this.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Well all this is very sad to me, especially given the highest regards I had for the Classified series. But with the holidays and CES pretty much over, Jacob or someone should really say what their plans are.


I bet they will release it with a bugged bios like Classy Ti and the same words will arise again, "There are third party bios out there that has the fix".

Now is time to wash my thing and get to bed. I'm very tired today, I got two more days till mt two days off.

catch you guys later.
PS: be happey and bench some more to make the stress go away. also by sunday i will cook a normal Classy ti bios to used like everyday and when you decide to bench just flip Da switch.

Peace out.
best

skyn3t


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Eh, why distinguish between EVGA and other Nvidia partners? It's essentially the same for all nvidia cards now.


The difference is EVGA talked the talk but failed completely at the walk (e.g., failed EVBOT support, failed ability to even try and crank up the voltages, etc). Most companies do not offer what EVGA offers and the sad part is at least they're being up front about it.


----------



## VSG

Ya I am also done for the day. The EVGA guys should be back from CES tomorrow so everyone spam Jacob's twitter lol. See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## lightsout

I wonder why they weren't expecting this. Green light program is not new right. I guess they thought they had a work around.

I believe Evga just has to eat the rmas to get around green light right. Or maybe nvidia won't warranty any of their products since they won't be able to tell which were unlocked and which weren't. Who knows.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Well all this is very sad to me, especially given the highest regards I had for the Classified series. But with the holidays and CES pretty much over, Jacob or someone should really say what their plans are.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Agreed, no excuse for silence right now on this.


For weeks we, the customers, have know about these issues. We've gotten nothing solid from EVGA other then smoke for weeks.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I wonder why they weren't expecting this. Green light program is not new right. I guess they thought they had a work around.
> 
> I believe Evga just has to eat the rmas to get around green light right. Or maybe nvidia won't warranty any of their products since they won't be able to tell which were unlocked and which weren't. Who knows.


Ding ding ding! My point exactly... Green Light is NOT new. We know about it and EVGA knows about it. So when they say "OMG Nivida is the one holding us back - not our fault" I have zero sympathy for them.


----------



## Trissaayne

Either they thought they had a workaround or simply didn't care and were happy to take peoples $$
Since Nvidia's greenlight has always been locked i'm going to assume the latter


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I wonder why they weren't expecting this. Green light program is not new right. I guess they thought they had a work around.
> 
> I believe Evga just has to eat the rmas to get around green light right. Or maybe nvidia won't warranty any of their products since they won't be able to tell which were unlocked and which weren't. Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> Ding ding ding! My point exactly... Green Light is NOT new. EVGA knew about Green Light but still went forward.
Click to expand...

They must have thought they could get around it. I mean they're obviously not trying to fool everyone. You buy the card, locked voltage, angry customer. Most people that would buy a KPE know what they are doing.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trissaayne*
> 
> Either they thought they had a workaround or simply didn't care and were happy to take peoples $$
> Since Nvidia's greenlight has always been locked i'm going to assume the latter


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> They must have thought they could get around it. I mean they're obviously not trying to fool everyone. You buy the card, locked voltage, angry customer. Most people that would buy a KPE know what they are doing.


I'd love to know exactly what they thought. We've asked them to share this here and on their forum but they haven't.

So I'll let common sense prevail... if Nvidia has a policy which restricts voltage and you want to make an Nvidia card what do you think Nvidia will say to you if you ask for permission to push the voltage?


----------



## Trissaayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> I'd love to know exactly what they thought. We've asked them to share this here and on their forum but they haven't.
> 
> So I'll let common sense prevail... if Nvidia has a policy which restricts voltage and you want to make an Nvidia card what do you think Nvidia will say to you if you ask for permission to push the voltage?


Exactly and if they for what ever reason let them do 1 top card eg kingpin no way they would let them do classy aswell without Every other Nvidia card maker wanting the same deal

So imo you would know better than to ask Nvidia to let two cards through


----------



## szeged

someone just needs to get ahold of the kingpin unlocked bios and boom, were set lol.


----------



## Ovrclck

A leaked bios would be great









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Trissaayne

You would also need a unlocked driver i think Which would be the hardest bit to get

From sky's post a few pages back

Bios and Nvidia drivers are coded to stop anything above 1.4v when it reach 1600Mhz, this is what they did and unfortunately I can't undo this or get work around. so for any Classy Ti or any other BPU that are hoping to have more than 1.4v just be happy with you got now cuz you not going to have anything above it on Ti. The reference Ti "PWM is rubbish" words from a Pro can't say name sorry. I'm just passing what I grant to say and keep you guys updated. the reference 780/Titan somehow it not rubbish on PWM like the Ti. I wish I knew it before the Ti was released than I could share it. This is why reviews site is a mess and give the wrong info when come ot a midle classy OC or even for beginner.


----------



## szeged

i wish we could sign away our warranties if we wanted to DL those drivers and bios off nvidias site or something. like enter your cards SN to continue or something.

Id definitely do it.


----------



## yunshin

Not to tear away from this hatred of overclocking limits, but since I've begun oc'ing my classy and have it set at 1.25v with the voltage tuner program I have a few more questions if anyone could help out.

1) Does the voltage I set through the program persist through reboots/sleep mode?

2) Do I need to keep the program open or can it be closed once the voltage is set?

3) How drastically would the fan's lifespan be reduced if I run it at 75% speed for more than 10 hours a day?

Thanks again for any replies.


----------



## provost

Edit


----------



## HighTemplar

Honestly, the 1.4v issue doesn't bother me, as it's only stopping me from achieving 100fps+ in Valley, or beating other people's benches. For gaming, it makes no difference. Didn't we buy our cards for gaming? lol


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> Honestly, the 1.4v issue doesn't bother me, as it's only stopping me from achieving 100fps+ in Valley, or beating other people's benches. For gaming, it makes no difference. *Didn't we buy our cards for gaming*? lol


i definitely didnt.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> not to disappoint you but miracle only had happen ONCE. it will not going to happen again. not in this life time.


Let me be more specific. I intend to paint the ACX..


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i definitely didnt.


You're one of the few then. Because even though I own more 780 Ti's than probably anyone else in this thread (5), my main priority is gaming, and benching is only a secondary hobby of snapping screenshots.


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i definitely didnt.


I bought my two for gaming but the fact I cannot get a stable benchmark at only +60 hurts a little


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> I bought my two for gaming but the fact I cannot get a stable benchmark at only +60 hurts a little


wow +60 isnt working for you? what voltage are you running it at? on air or water? which bios?


----------



## delpy8

Stock BIOS on air at 1.15v just getting black screen on heaven after 3 of 26


----------



## szeged

bump the voltage up a bit and make a custom fan profile and you will get more than +60 for sure


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> bump the voltage up a bit and make a custom fan profile and you will get more than +60 for sure


Thanks for that

Is kboost worth trying for adjusting the voltages


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Thanks for that
> 
> Is kboost worth trying for adjusting the voltages


i never touch kboost. i always control my voltages with an evbot or the classified overvoltage tool.


----------



## delpy8

Thanks will go with the classified over voltage tool


----------



## Darklyspectre

Got my classy in like a week ago but I am visiting my american fiancé right now and I live in belgium so I havent been able to put it in my rig. Bluh

Going home on the 15th.

classy is waiting in my suitcase. got a backplate coming this monday.

I am rather pissed off at EVGA for what is going on but mostly their silence but eh I will see how my classy handles the messed up limit. If the 290X lightning turns out to be a beast then I might get that and sell my classy.

First EVGA and ofcourse all of this happens when I buy it but oh well. I am coming from an asus 680 OC @ 1300mhzish (with custom bios I was still trying to find the maximum when I left home) so I should get quite a performance boost.

A shame. I am finally getting into proper overclocking after I discovered custom BIOS flashing and all of that. Was going to put my Classy in water(first GPU to get that treatment) but now I don't know if I should spend the money.

Oh well another year untill I spend stupid amounts of money on a completely new rig.


----------



## szeged

While EVGA should not remain silent about this, 99% of the blame goes to nvidia imo. Theyre about to lose a customer who spends a lot on their cards if they cant tell us if the kingpin will be locked down or not, because i know for sure the 290x lightning isnt, and so far thats the top choice it seems for me.

I want evga to enlighten us, but i also wish this never happened in the first place. I bought the classy cards to pump 1.5v into it and make it cry and call me daddy while i ran valley and firestrike all day, but nope....1.4 is its max, anything over that and you might aswell hit yourself in the face with a board covered in anthrax.


----------



## mcg75

My new Classy Ti came in yesterday but didn't get much time to test.

What I have confirmed so far is that it's going to be able to keep up to my SC overclock so I can run SLI at good clocks.

Was running Metro LL at 1280 MHz @ 1.25v with no artifacts. Can be pushed further at that voltage too. Was running it with 1250 @ 1.212v with none as well.

I think they changed something in the Classy Ti normal bios. It does appear to me to be the stock bios but it has a 110% PT and the voltage slider in Precision will actually change the card to 1.212v.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> While EVGA should not remain silent about this, 99% of the blame goes to nvidia imo. Theyre about to lose a customer who spends a lot on their cards if they cant tell us if the kingpin will be locked down or not, because i know for sure the 290x lightning isnt, and so far thats the top choice it seems for me.
> 
> I want evga to enlighten us, but i also wish this never happened in the first place. *I bought the classy cards to pump 1.5v into it and make it cry and call me daddy while i ran valley and firestrike all day,* but nope....1.4 is its max, anything over that and you might aswell hit yourself in the face with a board covered in anthrax.


...benchers are weird










I kinda wanna buy the MSI lightning but eh you know putting watercooling on it will void the warranty and as much as I want to overclock the **** out of it the last thing I want is have it die after a month or two and being unable to RMA it because of the watercooling.

Seriously why in gods name don't these companies with their SUPER OVERCLOCK CARDS also offer a watercooled version.


----------



## szeged

MSI posted that even though they have that little void if removed sticker on their card, as long as you dont actually damage something on the card when installing a waterblock, they wont void the warranty.









Another reason the 290x is looking delicious right there.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> MSI posted that even though they have that little void if removed sticker on their card, as long as you dont actually damage something on the card when installing a waterblock, they wont void the warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason the 290x is looking delicious right there.


Ooooh. Now it really is starting to look interesting









Now the question is ofcourse if MSI will bin or not or do the rumored "first batch is binned for good reviews and happy customers and then the rest are non binned".

if I get that I would be so tempted to crossfire two of them and put them on water.

but I shouldn't spend too much money nooow. beginning next year is when I build a whole new PC since intel is coming with that 8 core CPU(5960X?) and the arrival of DDR4(probably going to shove 4X 8 gigs in it) so its time I retire my 3960X .

Probably going to go for an asus mobo again.

And ofcourse then the GPUs arrive and this mess can start again


----------



## szeged

ill probably stick with my 4930k for a bit into x99 until ddr4 prices come down


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ill probably stick with my 4930k for a bit into x99 until ddr4 prices come down


Honestly if I am going to spend a grand on a CPU and 400 on a mobo and watercooling and GPUs then eh. I have no issues with paying for the DDR4.

I wonder if DDR3 sticks would work instead of DDR4 for now. I wasn't into PC building back when DDR3 was new so I don't know how DDR compatibility worked?

Plus il buy the parts here and ship them home so the euro/ dollar price difference would make the DDR4 price difference not exist. but ofcourse it depend on how much the shipping would be.

and if customs is going to be a dick. but it should be kinda okay since its a regular adress in a regular box.


----------



## szeged

customs is always the worst







i had to jump through hoops to get a evga backplate mailed to japan lol.

DDR3 wont be able to be used in a dd4 slot, and the other way around as well. They are physically different in the slots so they wont fit


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> customs is always the worst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to jump through hoops to get a evga backplate mailed to japan lol.
> 
> DDR3 wont be able to be used in a dd4 slot, and the other way around as well. They are physically different in the slots so they wont fit


eh if worse come to worse il just survive with 16 gigs of ram for now.

eh do I really need more tbh?

I know one thing. It's going to be fun times.


----------



## szeged

i use 16gb of ram since i dont need any more for benching







hell i dont even need 16 for it lol.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i use 16gb of ram since i dont need any more for benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell i dont even need 16 for it lol.


Well I am a gamer before benching.

I am also the type of guy that has 50 tabs openin chrome while playing games at 1440p

I really wonder if DDR4 will really improve things.

I guess I will post a picture of my classy here. Well it's still in the box.


----------



## szeged

trying to finish any bench run atm, my rig keeps shutting down at 1.4v and 1.39v now

well...its been real and its been fun, but it hasnt been real fun. Cya on the red side. Keep an eye out on the for sale threads for an evbot and 780ti classy + waterblock/backplate.


----------



## Nizzen

Looks like 2x 780ti Classy works well on Ek watercooling with backplate:

http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/firestrikeextreme2x780ti1405-1850-4750mhz.png.html


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> someone just needs to get ahold of the kingpin unlocked bios and boom, were set lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> A leaked bios would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i wish we could sign away our warranties if we wanted to DL those drivers and bios off nvidias site or something. like enter your cards SN to continue or something.
> 
> Id definitely do it.


They should start to work on this, looks like they do have the right person to mod some drivers and understand it more I mean more DEV there.

omegadrivers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i definitely didnt.


me dois.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Let me be more specific. I intend to paint the ACX..











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Stock BIOS on air at 1.15v just getting black screen on heaven after 3 of 26


This is what Nvidia has done to you with stock bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i never touch kboost. i always control my voltages with an evbot or the classified overvoltage tool.


This.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> While EVGA should not remain silent about this, 99% of the blame goes to nvidia imo. Theyre about to lose a customer who spends a lot on their cards if they cant tell us if the kingpin will be locked down or not, because i know for sure the 290x lightning isnt, and so far thats the top choice it seems for me.
> 
> I want evga to enlighten us, but i also wish this never happened in the first place. I bought the classy cards to pump 1.5v into it and make it cry and call me daddy while i ran valley and firestrike all day, but nope....1.4 is its max, anything over that and you might aswell hit yourself in the face with a board covered in anthrax.


Dream on, it will never call you or anyone else,"Daddy".









Juz kiddin


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> They should start to work on this, looks like they do have the right person to mod some drivers and understand it more I mean more DEV there.
> 
> omegadrivers
> me dois.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Nvidia has done to you with stock bios.
> This.


Paint the pcb plate red like KPE. Wrap ACX with Carbon fiber vinyl. Spray the Classified wordings. PM Vince and seek approval lol


----------



## Doogiehouser

I'm new to this dynamic overclocking, but is there any reason why one 780 at +115 core offset is 1241Mhz in applications and another 780 at +122 is only at 1201Mhz? Also with my first 780, going from +125 to +115 only results in a change from 1254 to 1241. Is this normal, or am I missing something?


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> My new Classy Ti came in yesterday but didn't get much time to test.
> 
> What I have confirmed so far is that it's going to be able to keep up to my SC overclock so I can run SLI at good clocks.
> 
> Was running Metro LL at 1280 MHz @ 1.25v with no artifacts. Can be pushed further at that voltage too. Was running it with 1250 @ 1.212v with none as well.
> 
> I think they changed something in the Classy Ti normal bios. It does appear to me to be the stock bios but it has a 110% PT and the voltage slider in Precision will actually change the card to 1.212v.


mine doesnt actually seem to be changing the voltage.


----------



## criminal

I am a little surprised at some of the comments here. Jacob has been a great help here on this forum and I don't blame him or Evga with the limitations imposed by Nvidia. Stock over voltage is limited 1.2 on the reference Ti, so getting 1.4v with the Classified is essentially what you all paid for. (I mean the price difference is only $40-60.)

Essentially those of us without an EVBOT, which is not even available anymore, are stuck with 1.35v on the standard Classy and I am very thankful for paying the extra I did to get the Classy over a reference 780. Since the KPE Classifieds are being binned to do 1300 @ 1.212, even if they are limited to 1.4v like the Ti Classified, 1500+ seems doable. That is a massive overclock for a GK110.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> Paint the pcb plate red like KPE. Wrap ACX with Carbon fiber vinyl. Spray the Classified wordings. PM Vince and seek approval lol


I would love to see that haha


----------



## Doogiehouser

Is this pretty decent for a 780 Classy?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*
> 
> Is this pretty decent for a 780 Classy?


Looks like a stock clock run. Is your 780 overclocked at all?


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Looks like a stock clock run. Is your 780 overclocked at all?


Heh, yeah it is. That was with 1241Mhz and +600 on the memory offset. I believe stock nets me a score in the mid 1,400s.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*
> 
> Heh, yeah it is. That was with 1241Mhz and +600 on the memory offset. I believe stock nets me a score in the mid 1,400s.


Ah... okay. Did you do any of the tweaks that are listed in the OP of the Valley thread? That maybe why your score seems low to me.


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Ah... okay. Did you do any of the tweaks that are listed in the OP of the Valley thread? That maybe why your score seems low to me.


No I didn't, I'll go check that out, thanks


----------



## Unlucky_7

Currently pushing about 1.375v through my 780Ti classified and constantly get black screens and then reboots.

I thought it was a power supply issue, so swapped out the 860w for a 1200w and the issue still occurs.

Anyone know what is causing these black screens at high voltages?


----------



## Doogiehouser

Here's after doing some of the Nvidia tweaks Still on 1241Mhz/+600 mem offset



Also anyone have any idea why one 780 Classy at +115 runs at 1241Mhz and another 780 Classy at +122 runs at 1201Mhz in games/benches?

Thanks!


----------



## lightsout

That seems low. I think I get around 75fps at that clock. If you are on the stock bios the different clocks you are seeing are normal. Are cards boost to a different clock. It's not usually what it says on the box.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*
> 
> Here's after doing some of the Nvidia tweaks Still on 1241Mhz/+600 mem offset
> 
> 
> 
> Also anyone have any idea why one 780 Classy at +115 runs at 1241Mhz and another 780 Classy at +122 runs at 1201Mhz in games/benches?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## xaiviax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*
> 
> I'm new to this dynamic overclocking, but is there any reason why one 780 at +115 core offset is 1241Mhz in applications and another 780 at +122 is only at 1201Mhz? Also with my first 780, going from +125 to +115 only results in a change from 1254 to 1241. Is this normal, or am I missing something?


That's Kepler Boost. With standard (and most other) bios's, you have a base clock, a boost clock, and then each card has a specific random (it's not really random, just seems like it) Kepler boost that it adds to the boost clock when it is not throttling. Also, it is based on an internal chart of 13 to 13.5 MHz increments.


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> That seems low. I think I get around 75fps at that clock. If you are on the stock bios the different clocks you are seeing are normal. Are cards boost to a different clock. It's not usually what it says on the box.


Hmm. My other 780 at stock started out in the mid-1,400s as well and couldn't hit 1,200Mhz, and as a result wouldn't even touch a 1,600 score in Heaven. Maybe there is something else going on then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaiviax*
> 
> That's Kepler Boost. With standard (and most other) bios's, you have a base clock, a boost clock, and then each card has a specific random (it's not really random, just seems like it) Kepler boost that it adds to the boost clock when it is not throttling. Also, it is based on an internal chart of 13 to 13.5 MHz increments.


Ah okay, thanks! Just found it odd why the core Mhz : offset modifer wouldn't be the same across 780 classifieds.


----------



## lightsout

I just know fps numbers I don't go by the score. You don't have vsync on right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> That seems low. I think I get around 75fps at that clock. If you are on the stock bios the different clocks you are seeing are normal. Are cards boost to a different clock. It's not usually what it says on the box.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. My other 780 at stock started out in the mid-1,400s as well and couldn't hit 1,200Mhz, and as a result wouldn't even touch a 1,600 score in Heaven. Maybe there is something else going on then.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xaiviax*
> 
> That's Kepler Boost. With standard (and most other) bios's, you have a base clock, a boost clock, and then each card has a specific random (it's not really random, just seems like it) Kepler boost that it adds to the boost clock when it is not throttling. Also, it is based on an internal chart of 13 to 13.5 MHz increments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah okay, thanks! Just found it odd why the core Mhz : offset modifer wouldn't be the same across 780 classifieds.
Click to expand...


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I just know fps numbers I don't go by the score. You don't have vsync on right?


vsync is off, I have no idea then why I'm getting lower fps.


----------



## Randylahey

Here is a validation link to get myself added to the owners list!

GTX 780 Classified.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/c5bem/


----------



## Doogiehouser

Here's my validation too to get me added.

780 Classified - stock cooler

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u2fnk/


----------



## jorgitin02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> trying to finish any bench run atm, my rig keeps shutting down at 1.4v and 1.39v now
> 
> well...its been real and its been fun, but it hasnt been real fun. Cya on the red side. Keep an eye out on the for sale threads for an evbot and 780ti classy + waterblock/backplate.


You are not alone man, im returning my ti as soon as the lighting hits the market. Do you know if they're gonna be 2 or 3 slot design ? I wanted to xfire them.


----------



## VSG

3 slot, and ETA now may well be March apparently. Not sure I can wait that long tbh. I might grab a second hand Ti classified from one of you guys selling and hold on for the next generation if the KPE is also nerfed.


----------



## jorgitin02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 3 slot, and ETA now may well be March apparently. Not sure I can wait that long tbh. I might grab a second hand Ti classified from one of you guys selling and hold on for the next generation if the KPE is also nerfed.


:-( i have until feb 1 to return mine so i'll get whatever is on the market then.


----------



## VSG

Well then you might as well stick with your card unless there is something wrong with it other than the voltage limits.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*
> 
> I'm new to this dynamic overclocking, but is there any reason why one 780 at +115 core offset is 1241Mhz in applications and another 780 at +122 is only at 1201Mhz? Also with my first 780, going from +125 to +115 only results in a change from 1254 to 1241. Is this normal, or am I missing something?


Quality of the silicon makes a difference in boost, some cards have a higher boost clock than others.
This is where asic quality seems to make a difference, the higher asic cards boost a bit higher than a lower asic with both at at the same voltage, although it doesn't mean much for figuring out which card would hit a higher max overclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I am a little surprised at some of the comments here. Jacob has been a great help here on this forum and I don't blame him or Evga with the limitations imposed by Nvidia. Stock over voltage is limited 1.2 on the reference Ti, so getting 1.4v with the Classified is essentially what you all paid for. (I mean the price difference is only $40-60.)
> 
> Essentially those of us without an EVBOT, which is not even available anymore, are stuck with 1.35v on the standard Classy and I am very thankful for paying the extra I did to get the Classy over a reference 780. Since the KPE Classifieds are being binned to do 1300 @ 1.212, even if they are limited to 1.4v like the Ti Classified, 1500+ seems doable. That is a massive overclock for a GK110.


The evbot is supposed to be like a workaround to nvidia greenlight though, card complies with greenlight out of the box, a user has to take extra steps/purchase tools to raise the limitations.
Nvidia must still be getting too many RMAs they feel are voltage related, they keep trying to crack down harder... I can't really blame Evga either, they are a business & Nvidia exclusive for gpus, they are pretty much stuck with trying to comply with nvidia restrictions unless they can get a way to put responsibility on the user for voltage related damage or just eat the loss for RMAs (bad for business!).
A way for users to sign away warranty in exchange for the tools needed to crank the voltage would be nice, they will still need to find a way to keep it from leaking out though. Or have 2 lines of classified, those that are bought with warranty & voltage limitations, & those that are bought with no warranty & unlocked voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Ah... okay. Did you do any of the tweaks that are listed in the OP of the Valley thread? That maybe why your score seems low to me.


That would be low for a valley score, but it's heaven bench


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quality of the silicon makes a difference in boost, some cards have a higher boost clock than others.
> This is where asic quality seems to make a difference, the higher asic cards boost a bit higher than a lower asic with both at at the same voltage, although it doesn't mean much for figuring out which card would hit a higher max overclock.


Makes perfect sense now. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> MSI posted that even though they have that little void if removed sticker on their card, as long as you dont actually damage something on the card when installing a waterblock, they wont void the warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason the 290x is looking delicious right there.


Lol, yeah, sure. I'd want that on paper inside the box with my card!!! Otherwise, you gonna get burned! I've found MSI to less than noble in their dealings with RMA's.


----------



## VSG

Ya, MSI has given different answers to different people in the 290x owners club depending on which rep you spoke to and where you were. So I would not take that as a blanket statement regarding warranty and watercooling.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That would be low for a valley score, but it's heaven bench












LOL... I am so use to Valley, I didn't even notice!


----------



## FtW 420

The MSI 'void warranty' sticker is for damage to the gpu due to improper installation of a new cooler, so it is a bit undefined, just making it clear that warranty can be denied due to user damage.

If a gpu starts artifacting at stock clocks & the card looks good as new like it came out of the box with the stock cooler back on, warranty should be OK. If a screwdriver slips & there is a scratch with broken traces beside a screw, no RMA.

Just have to be careful with the cooler swap, make sure the right pads are used in the right places, etc. & all should be well.


----------



## jorgitin02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Well then you might as well stick with your card unless there is something wrong with it other than the voltage limits.


I bought the card to overclock it, i wouldnt call 1200 mhz and 0 memory at 1.2 an overclock, i bought it thinking i could do the voltage(like my old 780 acx) and ended up disapointed, i dont have the classy i have a acx sc ti.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorgitin02*
> 
> I bought the card to overclock it, i wouldnt call 1200 mhz and 0 memory at 1.2 an overclock, i bought it thinking i could do the voltage(like my old 780 acx) and ended up disapointed, i dont have the classy i have a acx sc ti.


The 780 Ti normal boost clock is 928 mhz.

1200 MHz is almost a 33% overclock.

Where are you going to buy another card with that kind of overclock performance without needing the voltage pounded into it?


----------



## jorgitin02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> The 780 Ti normal boost clock is 928 mhz.
> 
> 1200 MHz is almost a 33% overclock.
> 
> Where are you going to buy another card with that kind of overclock performance without needing the voltage pounded into it?


This card comes clocked at 1078 boost clock with stock bios and With the auto boost it clocks itself at around 1120-1140 im not sure, so im not looking at 33% overclock im looking at a 5% or less and i never said i didnt wanted to overvolt i want to but i cant so im stuck at 1.2v


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quality of the silicon makes a difference in boost, some cards have a higher boost clock than others.
> This is where asic quality seems to make a difference, the higher asic cards boost a bit higher than a lower asic with both at at the same voltage, although it doesn't mean much for figuring out which card would hit a higher max overclock.
> The evbot is supposed to be like a workaround to nvidia greenlight though, card complies with greenlight out of the box, a user has to take extra steps/purchase tools to raise the limitations.
> Nvidia must still be getting too many RMAs they feel are voltage related, they keep trying to crack down harder... I can't really blame Evga either, they are a business & Nvidia exclusive for gpus, they are pretty much stuck with trying to comply with nvidia restrictions unless they can get a way to put responsibility on the user for voltage related damage or just eat the loss for RMAs (bad for business!).
> A way for users to sign away warranty in exchange for the tools needed to crank the voltage would be nice, they will still need to find a way to keep it from leaking out though. Or have 2 lines of classified, those that are bought with warranty & voltage limitations, & those that are bought with no warranty & unlocked voltage.
> That would be low for a valley score, but it's heaven bench


If evga can get your idea in they business with nvidia approval I bet they will make extra $$$ and sell more GPU than any other brand. Like you said " we cannot blame Jacob and EVGA from the Greenlight thing."


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Not sure why everyone is disappointed.everything evga Jacob said about the card in the pre release thread was accurate. But, here is the rub he never said that the card will not comply with Nvidia's green light policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might have even mentioned it in the pre release thread somewhere. I look for statistical anomalies to arbitrage for fun. Although I did not run a statistical model on evga Jacobs responses in that thread, since it was obvious; his willingness to share too much information in a pre release thread which he has never done before.


There's an EVGA EVBOT port on the EVGA card which doesn't work and with an EVGA EVBOT. That's one reason right there.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> If evga can get your idea in they business with nvidia approval I bet they will make extra $$$ and sell more GPU than any other brand. Like you said " we cannot blame Jacob and EVGA from the Greenlight thing."


This really isn't a bad idea and I am sure EVGA would be pleasantly surprised at how many would willing dump their warranty just to have a fully unlocked card.


----------



## jameyscott

Guys, straight razer works wonders for the little warranty stickers.







Normally I'd be against something underhanded like that, but just to cover yourself in case they do go back on their word.


----------



## VSG

So I had a thought- is it possible to trick the card into thinking it is getting <1.4 V through software without a hard mod?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> This really isn't a bad idea and I am sure EVGA would be pleasantly surprised at how many would willing dump their warranty just to have a fully unlocked card.


I will jump on it like a heart bit


----------



## xaiviax

While all this warranty scenario dreaming is great and all, I believe it's far from likely.

A. Would kind of mess with the whole evga transferring warranty thing... (Yes it is still doable, but... tl)

B. Many nation's and retailer's policies wouldn't go along with it anyways.

C. Marketing now has to deal with the mindless internet morons being able to say all sorts of negative nonsense about this. (See, evga is so crappy, they have to have some of their products unwarrentied, and their customers agreeing to this before being even able to purchase them...)


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaiviax*
> 
> While all this warranty scenario dreaming is great and all, I believe it's far from likely.
> 
> A. Would kind of mess with the whole evga transferring warranty thing... (Yes it is still doable, but... tl)
> 
> B. Many nation's and retailer's policies wouldn't go along with it anyways.
> 
> C. Marketing now has to deal with the mindless internet morons being able to say all sorts of negative nonsense about this. (See, evga is so crappy, they have to have some of their products unwarrentied, and their customers agreeing to this before being even able to purchase them...)


That is why it would have to be completely tied to the serial number. Serial number only warranty and no ties to a person's account at all.


----------



## doctakedooty

I think the voltage limitations do suck on the Ti I bought mine hoping for a unlock but there wasn't and was going to go to classy but with everyone's disappointment I opted not to. Still clock for clock the Ti beats a 780 even if we are locked at 1.21 ref or 1.4 Classy. I will admit I want to pick up still either some 780 / 780Ti Classys but I would have to sell my 2 ref ti or trade them. I got good clocks out of mine 1339 core and 8100 mem on air. So if I finally put them undedr water I am sure it would be higher. All I am saying is yes we got tricked on the cards and these cards have made the hobby of benching less fun but honestly the group buying a highend card is the hobby benchers. I guess I learned a lesson don't buy a new card until we know if we can unlock it.


----------



## szeged

My card is causing resets at 1.38v now....it's going down and down your rofl . This is ridiculous.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> My card is causing resets at 1.38v now....it's going down and down your rofl . This is ridiculous.


Degrading chip?









Oh yeah, did your 780 Lightning arrive?


----------



## szeged

My lightning got delayed in the Amazon warehouse, Monday delivery now


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> My lightning got delayed in the Amazon warehouse, Monday delivery now


To bad. Hopefully you get one with Hynix ram.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> My card is causing resets at 1.38v now....it's going down and down your rofl . This is ridiculous.


lol what is going on there? Is 1.38 measured by a voltmeter?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jorgitin02*
> 
> This card comes clocked at 1078 boost clock with stock bios and With the auto boost it clocks itself at around 1120-1140 im not sure, so im not looking at 33% overclock im looking at a 5% or less and i never said i didnt wanted to overvolt i want to but i cant so im stuck at 1.2v


Yes, the factory *overclock* is 1072 mhz on your card. Just because you chose to buy a pre-overclocked card doesn't mean that part of the overclock doesn't count.

Have you tried out Skyn3t's bios to see if you could push it higher? Most's Ti's hit mid 1200 mhz easily.


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Hello guys,

I overclocked my card to 1280mhz at stock voltage 1.150 and it seems stable (no crashes) but there are a lot of artifacts when running Unigine Heaven. Do you think I have to increase the voltage to get rid of them ?

Second question, which Skynet bios reverence should I use for my 780 Classified (normal bios section not the LN2). Currently I am using the rev3 skynet bios and there's no boost and the stock clock is set to 1110mhz. Is this the normal gpu clock for skynet bios rev3?

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I overclocked my card to 1280mhz at stock voltage 1.150 and it seems stable (no crashes) but there are a lot of artifacts when running Unigine Heaven. Do you think I have to increase the voltage to get rid of them ?
> 
> Second question, which Skynet bios reverence should I use for my 780 Classified (normal bios section not the LN2). Currently I am using the rev3 skynet bios and there's no boost and the stock clock is set to 1110mhz. Is this the normal gpu clock for skynet bios rev3?
> 
> Thanks a lot guys


Give it a tiny bump of voltage until the artifacts disappear. Just give it 1.212 and see how far you can get.

Personally, I'd use LN2 as it has a higher power target. 1110mhz is the normal clock. With no boost, heaven valley will show the correct clocks.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I am a little surprised at some of the comments here. Jacob has been a great help here on this forum and I don't blame him or Evga with the limitations imposed by Nvidia. Stock over voltage is limited 1.2 on the reference Ti, so getting 1.4v with the Classified is essentially what you all paid for. (I mean the price difference is only $40-60.)
> 
> Essentially those of us without an EVBOT, which is not even available anymore, are stuck with 1.35v on the standard Classy and I am very thankful for paying the extra I did to get the Classy over a reference 780. Since the KPE Classifieds are being binned to do 1300 @ 1.212, even if they are limited to 1.4v like the Ti Classified, 1500+ seems doable. That is a massive overclock for a GK110.


The point is that there is no way that EVGA did not know that Nvidia will never green light complete voltage unlock. As FTW 420 pointed out, EVGA is Nvidia exclusive, and it is also Nvidia's largest AIB partner.
If we can all agree that EVGA and Nvidia are very closely synced up due to this relationship, than it is only logical to conclude that a "true" voltage unlock was never in the plans for Ti Classified or even KPE , and EVGA was aware of it. So, why broadcast voltage unlock when it was always going to be capped through Nvidia's dirvers/Bios.. lol


----------



## VSG

Jacob just posted this on the EVGA forum:
Quote:


> I already replied on this earlier.
> 
> There already is a 3rd party unofficial BIOS floating around that has changes to allow for higher voltages, obviously this is not exactly endorsed by EVGA.
> 
> We are working on releasing an "official" EVGA version that more or less has the same update, but because of some limitations/restrictions, there are some roadblocks with actually releasing it. We are still working out the full details.
> 
> Once I have an update I will post here


Nothing new, and seems even if a fix comes out, it won't be any better than Skyn3t's bios.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Jacob just posted this on the EVGA forum:
> Nothing new, and seems even if a fix comes out, it won't be any better than Skyn3t's bios.


As you so accurately stated... nothing new. They're suppose to contact me directly next week. We'll see what actually happens.


----------



## Unlucky_7

Wait, so overvolting causing system reboots is NOT my power supply being crappy?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> Wait, so overvolting causing system reboots is NOT my power supply being crappy?


nope its nvidia being crappy.


----------



## szeged

decided to put money aside for the kingpin card and give nvidia one last shot to not greenlight my sanity into oblivion, ill pick one up day one of their release and push it as far as i can, and if its got the same problems as the regular classy, last nvidia card for me this gen.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> decided to put money aside for the kingpin card and give nvidia one last shot to not greenlight my sanity into oblivion, ill pick one up day one of their release and push it as far as i can, and if its got the same problems as the regular classy, last nvidia card for me this gen.


You sound certain you will be getting one on day 1. Or have i missed out something


----------



## Trissaayne

Wait a fortnight after its out before you decide if its fixed imo


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> You sound certain you will be getting one on day 1. Or have i missed out something


as soon as i can then

better?









who knows what evga has planned for this " build to order" program they got going on.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> decided to put money aside for the kingpin card and give nvidia one last shot to not greenlight my sanity into oblivion, ill pick one up day one of their release and push it as far as i can, and if its got the same problems as the regular classy, last nvidia card for me this gen.


Lol, that's not saying much, since the KPE will be the last card released in the 7xx gen!!!!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol, that's not saying much, since the KPE will be the last card released in the 7xx gen!!!!


you never know with nvidia lol.


----------



## Doogiehouser

Flashed the skynet bios and it seems that I am stable through 3D Mark 11, Firestrike, Valley, and Heaven, at 1267Mhz core/+600 memory offset at 1.212v. Anymore on the core and it starts to lock up. I'm going to see how much more I can push the memory, then see how far I can push at 1.35v. I know 1267Mhz isn't best overclock people have gotten on their 780 classifieds, but I am quite satisfied with it.... especially since this has been my first serious attempt at overclocking a gpu.

This is with an ASIC 66% card if that even matters.


----------



## Voxletum

Would like to be added to the owner's list:
Name: Voxletum
Card: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified
Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kuzc4/
Cooling: EK Waterblock (validation is on stock bios)

This card has the SK Hynix RAM


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> as soon as i can then
> 
> better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who knows what evga has planned for this " build to order" program they got going on.


----------



## yknot

Sorry for this but........

I have an EVbot and when I set 1.5v it shows up on my DMM connected to the "probe-it" connector, no problem.

Am I still subject to the "Greenlight" 1.4v limitation on the core or is the 1.5v on the EVbot working?

Getting brain fade with the all this 1.4v furore









"szeged"???


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Sorry for this but........
> 
> I have an EVbot and when I set 1.5v it shows up on my DMM connected to the "probe-it" connector, no problem.
> 
> Am I still subject to the "Greenlight" 1.4v limitation on the core or is the 1.5v on the EVbot working?
> 
> Getting brain fade with the all this 1.4v furore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "szeged"???


yes even with the evbot you are still subject to the greenlight, i overclock purely with the evbot and have these troubles ive been complaining about still.

Ive decided ill try to get a kingpin card on day one, or as soon as i can, and if it is greenlighted also, ill either take the plunge into hardmodding for the first time, or just sit with the card dissapointed till maxwell comes out.


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yes even with the evbot you are still subject to the greenlight, i overclock purely with the evbot and have these troubles ive been complaining about still.
> 
> Ive decided ill try to get a kingpin card on day one, or as soon as i can, and if it is greenlighted also, ill either take the plunge into hardmodding for the first time, or just sit with the card dissapointed till maxwell comes out.


What is this greenlighting? Never heard of the term before but see it used often.


----------



## FlankerWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*
> 
> What is this greenlighting? Never heard of the term before but see it used often.


In short, that's what NVIDIA have done to limit you overvolting & OCing, including some nasty things.


----------



## knersie69

Nvidia got to much RMAs from people overvolting and all those things so nvidia came up with all these rules that like a card can't use more than a certain amount of power, you can't overvolt and if you do go over a preset voltage. So every card that gets released has to be approved by nvidia to see that it meets these requirements. If the partner does not comply then nvidia will take steps against that partner. AMD does not have such restrictions so you can really do whatever you want with their cards and oc it balls to the wall.


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlankerWang*
> 
> In short, that's what NVIDIA have done to limit you overvolting & OCing, including some nasty things.


Ah okay. I just upgraded from a 580 that didn't have that then. A little googling has helped elaborate on it a bit as well.

Thanks!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> decided to put money aside for the kingpin card and give nvidia one last shot to not greenlight my sanity into oblivion, ill pick one up day one of their release and push it as far as i can, and if its got the same problems as the regular classy, last nvidia card for me this gen.


Didn't I already say you got too much money?









I still maintain that's not the wisest decision but selfishly I am glad you are going to test it out for me lol


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Nvidia got to much RMAs from people overvolting and all those things so nvidia came up with all these rules that like a card can't use more than a certain amount of power, you can't overvolt and if you do go over a preset voltage. So every card that gets released has to be approved by nvidia to see that it meets these requirements. If the partner does not comply then nvidia will take steps against that partner. AMD does not have such restrictions so you can really do whatever you want with their cards and oc it balls to the wall.


Where are these balls to wall overclocks on AMD cards you speak of? Big Kepler has impressed me more than anything with how well it overclocks.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Didn't I already say you got too much money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still maintain that's not the wisest decision but selfishly I am glad you are going to test it out for me lol


lol







ill make sure to post tons of pictures and results before during and after benching it when i get it. Hopefully the release date is soon because this card i got right now is just making me angry even thinking about it taking up space in my rig.

i had a shut down in the last 3 seconds of firestrike last night and yelled some expletives fairly loudly, the gf woke up and come out and saw me looking at the card with a very curious face


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## VSG

Forget the pictures, spend all the time on benchmarks!


----------



## askala2

1330/2000


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Forget the pictures, spend all the time on benchmarks!


i might record the benching so i have video of its limits/when it shuts down, if it shuts down, so you can all see me smash my house after my brain explodes from greenlighting too hard.









but yes, plenty of benchmarks will be run with it


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yes even with the evbot you are still subject to the greenlight, i overclock purely with the evbot and have these troubles ive been complaining about still.
> 
> Ive decided ill try to get a kingpin card on day one, or as soon as i can, and if it is greenlighted also, ill either take the plunge into hardmodding for the first time, or just sit with the card dissapointed till maxwell comes out.


Thanx for the reply...............Kingpin it is then.......now all I need to do is to join the queue for the "Queue jumping app" that's available in the app pre-order queue and I'm good to go.


----------



## Unlucky_7

I wish the author of the GTX Classified application could be tracked down, trying to make sense of a very poor decompilation is making my eyes bleed...


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> I wish the author of the GTX Classified application could be tracked down, trying to make sense of a very poor decompilation is making my eyes bleed...


So there is still hope?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Unlucky_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> So there is still hope?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


There is some hope...

Since posting that image I think I have also tracked down the original author of the application. Hopefully he will be willing to help us out here


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unlucky_7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> So there is still hope?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> There is some hope...
> 
> Since posting that image I think I have also tracked down the original author of the application. Hopefully he will be willing to help us out here
Click to expand...

Awesome!









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Where are these balls to wall overclocks on AMD cards you speak of? Big Kepler has impressed me more than anything with how well it overclocks.


It was just something Linus said meaning you can push it until it melts as they don't have anything that blocks it's overclocking. I had a 680 as well and I overclocked it pretty hard too but only after I flashed a bios because green light kept me from meddling with the voltages and I couldn't go 20+ on the stock clock


----------



## doctakedooty

I just want to say I am very disappointed in the ti ref and classy. I wish I would have bought another 780 classy in fact if I could trade mine for classys I would.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I just want to say I am very disappointed in the ti ref and classy. I wish I would have bought another 780 classy in fact if I could trade mine for classys I would.


If you have waterblocks I'd probably trade ya.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*
> 
> 
> 1330/2000


whats the asic of that card


----------



## Nizzen

First try on 3dmark 11 in a long time:
Cool number


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*
> 
> 
> 1330/2000


great run! Besides all the pizzing and moaning you see here (from benchers needing >1400MHz on the GPU... self incriminating







) the 780Ti Classified is a very fast card!

what bios are you using?


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 780Ti Classified is a very fast card!


i smell some blind fanboy here


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> decided to put money aside for the kingpin card and give nvidia one last shot to not greenlight my sanity into oblivion, ill pick one up day one of their release and push it as far as i can, and if its got the same problems as the regular classy, last nvidia card for me this gen.


I think you should wait untill somebody gets one to see about the greenlight before you waste money on it.

Judging from stuff that EVGA said during CES the KPE will be locked too.

Plus we still don't have a release date. god knows it might come out together with the lightning







I am not expecting much from the kingpin anymore since its going to be handicapped for everybody except kingpin himself. unless you go hardmodding I guess.

I still don't know what I am going to do. suck it up and just keep on going with the classy and wait untill I make a complete new desktop to go full throttle with SLI/crossfire and water on everything


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 780Ti Classified is a very fast card!
> 
> 
> 
> i smell some blind fanboy here
Click to expand...

Because you didn't get great clockers its not a fast card?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Because you didn't get great clockers its not a fast card?


780TI classified's are garbage. reference cards clock better .... 780ti is still a beast but cmon i havent seen one 780TI classy clock to 1300mhz @1.212v ive probably seen 50 ref ti in the 1300mhz + @ 1.212v ????

whats going on?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Because you didn't get great clockers its not a fast card?
> 
> 
> 
> 780TI classified's are garbage. reference cards clock better .... 780ti is still a beast but cmon i havent seen one 780TI classy clock to 1300mhz @1.212v ive probably seen 50 ref ti in the 1300mhz + @ 1.212v ????
> 
> whats going on?
Click to expand...

Lol what is up with that. I was referring to 780ti's in general I guess.

I wonder what the deal is with that


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 780TI classified's are garbage. reference cards clock better .... 780ti is still a beast but cmon i havent seen one 780TI classy clock to 1300mhz @1.212v ive probably seen 50 ref ti in the 1300mhz + @ 1.212v ????
> 
> whats going on?


this!!!

and @ lightsout: read forums around the world
there are classifieds that cannot hold 1200 with 1.212 volts...


----------



## lilchronic

also ive checked the voltage with a DVM on a reference 780ti and @ 1.212v the DVM read's 1.221v

now with the classified @ 1.212v the DVM reads 1.265v during load ?????

i dont get it. what did they do?


----------



## lightsout

My bad I take it all back guys








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 780TI classified's are garbage. reference cards clock better .... 780ti is still a beast but cmon i havent seen one 780TI classy clock to 1300mhz @1.212v ive probably seen 50 ref ti in the 1300mhz + @ 1.212v ????
> 
> whats going on?
> 
> 
> 
> this!!!
> 
> and @ lightsout: read forums around the world
> there are classifieds that cannot hold 1200 with 1.212 volts...
Click to expand...


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lol what is up with that. I was referring to 780ti's in general I guess.
> 
> I wonder what the deal is with that


The deal is that EVGA somehow decided that classifieds should become mediocre and that only kingpin gets proper binning.

It's a shame that the first time I buy a EVGA ends up with this mess which is mostly Nvidia but EVGA doing horrible binning for classifieds/ coil whining is on EVGA's part.

not sure if I should just sell it while it's still nicely wrapped up in its anti-static bag or get home and see how mine turns out.

And I finally wanted to do some proper overclocking blub.


----------



## lilchronic

........ i think i have a theroy,

evga was like hhmm, maybe we should take all the worst chips we have and put them in the classified..... since they can have voltage unlocked they will be good


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ........ i think i have a theroy,
> 
> evga was like hhmm, maybe we should take all the worst chips we have and put them in the classified..... since they can have voltage unlocked they will be good


And then papa nvidia was all like "No no voltage unlocking for you. bad boy"

and then EVGA cried and went "oh well" and kept the bad chips on the cards and just shipped it going "they will just eat it all up anyway"

and that is how classifieds became a joke and EVGA get alot of negative press.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lol what is up with that. I was referring to 780ti's in general I guess.
> 
> I wonder what the deal is with that
> 
> 
> 
> The deal is that EVGA somehow decided that classifieds should become mediocre and that only kingpin gets proper binning.
> 
> It's a shame that the first time I buy a EVGA ends up with this mess which is mostly Nvidia but EVGA doing horrible binning for classifieds/ coil whining is on EVGA's part.
> 
> not sure if I should just sell it while it's still nicely wrapped up in its anti-static bag or get home and see how mine turns out.
> 
> And I finally wanted to do some proper overclocking blub.
Click to expand...

Was it ever stated anywhere that classys are binned? I think that's just talk. They just get plenty of voltage so can clock higher. My 780 classy sure wasn't binned.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Was it ever stated anywhere that classys are binned? I think that's just talk. They just get plenty of voltage so can clock higher. My 780 classy sure wasn't binned.


They aren't binned. They are tiered with the other chips from my understanding.


----------



## Trissaayne

Best we can hope for is EVGa explain Nicely to Nvidia exaclty why the EVGA classified r9 290X will become the best O/c card in the world atm and nividia go oh Yes u can just forget greenlight and do what you want








But really i hope it gets sorted for you all you have paid a lot of money and do deserve to get it sorted


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> i smell some blind fanboy here


Yeah - fanboy. G.A.D.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ........ i think i have a theroy,
> 
> evga was like hhmm, maybe we should take all the worst chips we have and put them in the classified..... since they can have voltage unlocked they will be good


Funny thing is, your card seems to be running great. Wanna sell that slow dog 780Ti Classy you got?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> this!!!
> 
> and @ lightsout: read forums around the world
> there are classifieds that cannot hold 1200 with 1.212 volts...


So... that must be your classy that can't hold 1200?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Funny thing is, your card seems to be running great. Wanna sell that slow dog 780Ti Classy you got?


yeah i do


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah i do


should be real cheap considering how poorly it works


----------



## Jpmboy

Some data... game stable SLI @1322 or lower.




4K stresses the crap outta these cards (and my Titans. My R290x did quite well at 4K also)


----------



## szeged

once the kingpin arrives at my house ill sell my current classy, unless i can find another plexi version of the EK classy block, then i could sli them when im just gaming, and turn off one pcie lane when im benching


----------



## Unlucky_7

These random restarts when overvolting are so annoying


----------



## CallsignVega

The first of my Ti Classifieds I am testing does 1293-1306 MHz at 1.212v. Gonna pump up the voltage and see what I get.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The first of my Ti Classifieds I am testing does 1293-1306 MHz at 1.212v. Gonna pump up the voltage and see what I get.


sound like you should be able to get 1500mhz with around 1.4v, but who knows









my card is @ 1202Mhz stable with 1.212v i was able to get up to 1450-1476Mhz with 1.425v


----------



## CallsignVega

Look's like I found the limit of me' first Ti Classified. No shutdowns here. Using Win 8.1, Skynet BIOS, EVBOT, Valley in a 2560x1440 windows maxed out on a 4K monitor.

So, she will do 1306 MHz at 1.212v, 1472 MHz at 1.4v (with some artifacting), it took up to 1.475v to get rid of almost all the artifacting, then 1.5v got me 1502 MHz. At 1515 MHz, she gave up the goose! 1.5v is the limit of my comfort, but I should be able to get a 1502 MHz Valley run to pass once I get my CPU tuned in.










BTW my Kill-A-Watt was showing my 780Ti classified was using ~460 watts after rest of system load was deducted.


----------



## szeged

wow nice vega, wish i could get past 1.4v without a shutdown


----------



## VSG

Wait, so how are you running 1.5v without shutdowns like others got?


----------



## szeged

are you going to be grabbing some kingpin cards then vega? seeing as you apparently have the best classifieds ever lol.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Wait, so how are you running 1.5v without shutdowns like others got?


I know what I am doing. Haha just kidding guys! Maybe it is my combination of equipment/software/methods that is working? Dunno.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> are you going to be grabbing some kingpin cards then vega? seeing as you apparently have the best classifieds ever lol.


Yes, I bin all these cards.

If anyone is interested, my ASIC is 76.9% on this card. How does that compare to your guys? I know it probably doesn't matter, but just based on my samples the higher ASIC cards do better down through the years. Could be coincidence.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Because you didn't get great clockers its not a fast card?


Haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> also ive checked the voltage with a DVM on a reference 780ti and @ 1.212v the DVM read's 1.221v
> 
> now with the classified @ 1.212v the DVM reads 1.265v during load ?????
> 
> i dont get it. what did they do?


Check it on stock voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - fanboy. G.A.D.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So... that must be your classy that can't hold 1200?


Ups...


----------



## szeged

hopefully the KPE drops soon because im gonna hulk smash something after the next shutdown.


----------



## CallsignVega

You sure you aren't having a power issue? Who else is having shutdowns with the 780 Ti Classified, just curious on some numbers.


----------



## gagac1971

hi i have gtx 780 classified and when i use classified voltage controler and overclocking grafic card cant keep constant voltage.i am overclocking on ln bios but when i put on say 1.3v after some 1 min.voltage start to drop.can you help me to find a problem?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hi i have gtx 780 classified and when i use classified voltage controler and overclocking grafic card cant keep constant voltage.i am overclocking on ln bios but when i put on say 1.3v after some 1 min.voltage start to drop.can you help me to find a problem?


Your problem is vdroop. The only way to fix it is hard modding

Edit: if you are talking about when there isn't load and it is downclocking and undervolting, you don't want to get rid of that.


----------



## spungyplunger

Is this club only for 780? I have a 770 classified


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spungyplunger*
> 
> Is this club only for 780? I have a 770 classified


nope its for all classifieds


----------



## spungyplunger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nope its for all classifieds


well then.. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5srvu/


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You sure you aren't having a power issue? Who else is having shutdowns with the 780 Ti Classified, just curious on some numbers.


so i think your the only one not having issues


----------



## gagac1971

hi again saying i start whit say 1.28V and whit 1.340 or whatever clock and when i start whit gaming card is lowering the voltage and but clock is constant.
i had gtx 680 classified and when i putted voltage from there never droops.
the problem is that the card don't keep constant voltage and i don't hit max of power target!i cant understand why card cant keep constant voltage when he dont hit max power target....
i cant overclock whiteout crash becose of constant voltage fluctuating


----------



## gagac1971

also the card is undervolting just during the load and is not hitting max power target


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so 1.4+ will not be possible on these cards at all then?
> well boys...kingpin better pull through or ill have red in the rig again lol.


>1.4V is very possible, I've been running 1.475 and higher - measured with a DMM = 1.52. Not sure what is wrong with your card, or your configuration.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> sound like you should be able to get 1500mhz with around 1.4v, but who knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my card is @ 1202Mhz stable with 1.212v i was able to get up to 1450-1476Mhz with 1.425v


that's a 50% OC over OEM. and you've got close to that already. What? That's not a good OC? Bad card - sell it to me cheap !








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so i think your the only one not having issues


My ASICs are mid 60's. at 1400 and higher with >1.46V i'm getting more driver crashes than restarts (very frustrating!). When I do get a CTBios, it's a 116 and the dump file trace to NV driver. IDK, was the "green light" oxymoron issued after some early cards got out? Seems that Vega's cards are not subject to this green light myth?


----------



## szeged

im running two 1k psus, 1000w for the cpu/mobo/ram/rad fans pump etc, 1000w for just the gpu, i doubt its a lack of power or config etc.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> >1.4V is very possible, I've been running 1.475 and higher - measured with a DMM = 1.52. Not sure what is wrong with your card, or your configuration.
> that's a 50% OC over OEM. and you've got close to that already. What? That's not a good OC? Bad card - sell it to me cheap !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ASICs are mid 60's. at 1400 and higher with >1.46V i'm getting more driver crashes than restarts (very frustrating!). When I do get a CTBios, it's a 116 and the dump file trace to NV driver. IDK, was the "green light" oxymoron issued after some early cards got out? Seems that Vega's cards are not subject to this green light myth?


Green light myth? Boy what are you smoking?
http://www.tweaktown.com/news/26082/nvidia_s_green_light_program_are_we_seeing_the_beginning_of_the_end_of_overclocking_gpus/index.html

http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/nvidia_green_light_program_requires_board_partners_to_validate_their_designs.html

http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2012/10/3/nvidias-green-light-program--improving-quality-or-strangling-innovation.aspx

http://www.overclock.net/t/1319516/vrz-nvidias-green-light-program-overclocking-limitations-origins-and-implications

Let me know if you need more proof for this "myth"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im running two 1k psus, 1000w for the cpu/mobo/ram/rad fans pump etc, 1000w for just the gpu, i doubt its a lack of power or config etc.


yeah, I'm running a PCP&C 1200W, mobo, 1 card 1 DDC pump and 3 fans) and a Seasonic 1080 which is dedicated to one card and a secondary pump 2 180 fans on a GiGant. What you have should be plenty of power. JUst keep an eye on the temps of the memory chokes (eR33 label). the one closest to the PCIE power connectors will overheat very quickly.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> >1.4V is very possible, I've been running 1.475 and higher - measured with a DMM = 1.52. Not sure what is wrong with your card, or your configuration.
> that's a 50% OC over OEM. and you've got close to that already. What? That's not a good OC? Bad card - sell it to me cheap !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ASICs are mid 60's. at 1400 and higher with >1.46V i'm getting more driver crashes than restarts (very frustrating!). When I do get a CTBios, it's a 116 and the dump file trace to NV driver. IDK, was the "green light" oxymoron issued after some early cards got out? Seems that Vega's cards are not subject to this green light myth?


well when you have a reference card that can do 1411mhz @1.212v and a classified that can only do 1202Mhz @ 1.212v
that kinda ticks me off









but im pretty sure vega will eventually encounter the random shutdown (116)

and yeah ill be selling the card sometime before i go out of town not sure when im leaving yet though,


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Green light myth? Boy what are you smoking?
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/26082/nvidia_s_green_light_program_are_we_seeing_the_beginning_of_the_end_of_overclocking_gpus/index.html
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/nvidia_green_light_program_requires_board_partners_to_validate_their_designs.html
> 
> http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2012/10/3/nvidias-green-light-program--improving-quality-or-strangling-innovation.aspx
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1319516/vrz-nvidias-green-light-program-overclocking-limitations-origins-and-implications
> 
> Let me know if you need more proof for this "myth"


just empirical. I've run 1.52V as measured with a multimeter without a shut down. Vega is showing one hellofa "green light". Where do your cards give up? 1400?

Until the OC "after market" broke open the Titans, they were restricted to 1.212V. Maybe unwinder's MSI paycheck is impacting his ability to open up the TiC vrms?

oh - thanks for reminding me about what I'm smoking !


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, I'm running a PCP&C 1200W, mobo, 1 card 1 DDC pump and 3 fans) and a Seasonic 1080 which is dedicated to one card and a secondary pump 2 180 fans on a GiGant. What you have should be plenty of power. JUst keep an eye on the temps of the memory chokes (eR33 label). the one closest to the PCIE power connectors will overheat very quickly.


I was benching when it was roughly 0 to 5c in my house with my rig right next to open windows, i dont think temps would be a problem with ambients that low. Anyways, im working out getting everything read for my first try at LN2 when i get the kingpin, so temps shouldn't be an issue, if they even were to begin with.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well when you have a reference card that can do 1411mhz @1.212v and a classified that can only do 1202Mhz @ 1.212v
> that kinda ticks me off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *but im pretty sure vega will eventually encounter the random shutdown (116)*
> 
> and yeah ill be selling the card sometime before i go out of town not sure when im leaving yet though,


true. He has very high ASIC cards, for what ever that is worth. I agree with Vega - pilot impact! (that's why my scores top out lower than you guys - I'm not a good pilot







). You have the highest graphics score in single card firestrike-OCN. Does your brother's better 780 beat that at any setting?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I was benching when it was roughly 0 to 5c in my house with my rig right next to open windows, i dont think temps would be a problem with ambients that low. Anyways, im working out getting everything read for my first try at LN2 when i get the kingpin, so temps shouldn't be an issue, if they even were to begin with.


So what I measured on an open bench using an IR thermometer with a 0c wind blowing on the rig (we hit -1F here the other day) was 63C on that choke (on both cards). At normal room temp it will get scary hot with a valley 4K loop, FS-Extreme or 3Dmk11 extreme... I stop the run at 70C.

ah - a can of spray electrical tape at the ready!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> true. He has very high ASIC cards, for what ever that is worth. I agree with Vega - pilot impact! (that's why my scores top out lower than you guys - I'm not a good pilot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). You have the highest graphics score in single card firestrike-OCN. Does your brother's better 780 beat that at any setting?


no his card cant beat mine because he is suck at 1.212v







but im sure if he was able to use 1.45v he would be up @ 1600Mhz . and smash my score


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no his card cant beat mine because he is suck at 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but im sure if he was able to use 1.45v he would be up @ 1600Mhz . and smash my score


I wouldn't be so sure about how it would react to 1.45V


----------



## Doogiehouser

Will using 1.35v on my 780 classified for benches void my warranty? Like if I ever need to RMA they can see that I've used that much before?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*
> 
> Will using 1.35v on my 780 classified for benches void my warranty? Like if I ever need to RMA they can see that I've used that much before?


No, and no.


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> No, and no.










thanks!


----------



## matthmaroo1984

Hi whats the highest I can go for bench or gaming with the classy 780 ti?

also ... with the over voltage tool do I have to run it ever time... should I put it in the start up folder?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthmaroo1984*
> 
> Hi whats the highest I can go for bench or gaming with the classy 780 ti?
> 
> also ... with the over voltage tool do I have to run it ever time... should I put it in the start up folder?


It all depends on the silicon lottery, if you got a "decent" card, the sky's the limit. Gaming clock speed is "usually" lower than the benching clock though. Wish I could say more, but we don't know whether you are aircooling or liquid etc. so it's kinda hard to guesstimate what you can achieve with your card.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthmaroo1984*
> 
> Hi whats the highest I can go for bench or gaming with the classy 780 ti?
> 
> also ... with the over voltage tool do I have to run it ever time... should I put it in the start up folder?


I assume you mean what the highest voltage you can do for gaming. That depends on your cooling solution. For air, don't go above 1.25 and I wouldn't go that far unless you have some serious airflow. For water, I wouldn't go above 1.35 for gaming/daily use and depending on how crazy your water setup is you could push a bit further, but not much because of Nvidia greenlight. If you have a pleb that is smart enough to pour LN2 on your GPUs while gaming, you could even push further.
This is assuming you are running a custom BIOS. If you aren't, then you're using that card wrong and you should PM me to get my info so you can send it to me for free.


----------



## provost

So it's confirmed that ti classy can do 1.5v with Skyn3t's custom bios?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> So it's confirmed that ti classy can do 1.5v with Sk3nt's custom bios?


try it and let us know how many shutdowns you get


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> try it and let us know how many shutdowns you get


Lol....I have been thinking about kpe for benching, but not if it has volt cap of 1.4 , especially if it has looser timings than Titan. I am already invested in multiple Titans, for surround , and some benching ... So this will be for the heck of it purchase , but only if it is truly unlocked.









If Ti classy is 1.5v, then kpe could be fun.....


----------



## askala2

780ti classified sli 26k break~!
asic 63.5%
on air~


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Thanx for the reply...............Kingpin it is then.......now all I need to do is to join the queue for the "Queue jumping app" that's available in the app pre-order queue and I'm good to go.


Wot app is dat


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ups...


yeah funny indeed


----------



## Doogiehouser

Passed with 1,359Mhz on core at 1.35v with my 780 classy in heaven.



I have a screenshot too, but what is some good software to open a .tga file? Photoshop?


----------



## alancsalt

Irfanview

http://www.irfanview.com/main_download_engl.htm

there's the basic instal and then the plug-ins - can view .tga and save as


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Irfanview
> 
> http://www.irfanview.com/main_download_engl.htm
> 
> there's the basic instal and then the plug-ins - can view .tga and save as


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Hello guys,

Here is my score with a shy overclock of +130mhz to the gpu and 400mhz to the mems and a slightly overvolt of +0.031mv.
https://imageshack.com/i/j5rcwxj


----------



## bittbull187

Quick question about the voltage tuner.The bottom two sliders what do they affect? Do they help stabilize higher clocks?


----------



## Unlucky_7

These damn random shutdowns when overvolting arghhh!


----------



## fleetfeather

Application Error. Event ID 1000.
Quote:


> Faulting application name: valley.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x511cbdf2
> Faulting module name: d3d11.dll, version: 6.2.9200.16570, time stamp: 0x5153774d
> Exception code: 0xc0000005
> Fault offset: 0x000a5068
> Faulting process id: 0x818
> Faulting application start time: 0x01cf0fb84f862c9d
> Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Unigine\Valley Benchmark 1.0\bin\valley.exe
> Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\d3d11.dll
> Report Id: 20525ef9-7bad-11e3-a836-74d02bcb836c


Is this a error telling me my GPU OC is unstable, CPU OC is unstable, or just a 'per chance, random' error?

edit: typo's


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Application Error. Event ID 1000.
> Is this a error telling me my GPU OC is unstable, CPU OC is unstable, or just a 'per chance, random' error?
> edit: typo's


what's the associated bugcheck code (bsod #)?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what's the associated bugcheck code (bsod #)?


It wasn't a bsod, the valley app just stopped responding. Not sure if codes are given for a non-bsod error?









edit: in case it helps

Code:



Code:


- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
  <Provider Name="Application Error" /> 
  <EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID> 
  <Level>2</Level> 
  <Task>100</Task> 
  <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords> 
  <TimeCreated SystemTime="2014-01-12T17:15:26.000000000Z" /> 
  <EventRecordID>2466</EventRecordID> 
  <Channel>Application</Channel> 
  <Computer>Prox-PC</Computer> 
  <Security /> 
  </System>
- <EventData>
  valley.exe 
  1.0.0.0 
  511cbdf2 
  d3d11.dll 
  6.2.9200.16570 
  5153774d 
  c0000005 
  000a5068 
  818 
  01cf0fb84f862c9d 
  C:\Program Files (x86)\Unigine\Valley Benchmark 1.0\bin\valley.exe 
  C:\Windows\system32\d3d11.dll 
  20525ef9-7bad-11e3-a836-74d02bcb836c 
  </EventData>
  </Event>


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Quick question about the voltage tuner.The bottom two sliders what do they affect? Do they help stabilize higher clocks?


I'm probably incorrect, but I believe one is memory voltage and the other PCI-E voltage. I've seen screenshots of people maxing the sliders completely, how much they actually help stabilize higher clocks I have no idea.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Application Error. Event ID 1000.
> Is this a error telling me my GPU OC is unstable, CPU OC is unstable, or just a 'per chance, random' error?
> 
> edit: typo's


how high did you overclovk you're cpu ?
add more vcore or drop the multiplier 1,, see if that helps


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> how high did you overclovk you're cpu ?
> add more vcore or drop the multiplier 1,, see if that helps


awkward for me... my "x264 + XTU Bench + OCCT Large" stable profile has already been severely adjusted.

46x core -> 44x
42x cache -> 40x
1.34v vcore -> 1.35v


----------



## CallsignVega

Look's like my first Ti Classified testing is good to go for 24/7 gaming in Surround use at 1.35v and 1411 MHz core. Maxing out at 39C with the EK block. Not too shabby..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Look's like my first Ti Classified testing is good to go for 24/7 gaming in Surround use at 1.35v and 1411 MHz core. Maxing out at 39C with the EK block. Not too shabby..


that's super. Share your settings?


----------



## gagac1971

hi for all there. i have gtx 780 classified and i have big problem.....
when i am using even classified controller or evbot on any voltage that i put on, card after some seconds while gaming start to droop voltage,from there i cant keep constant nice overclocking.voltage is fluctuating and is not constant,but when i come out from games voltage clime up to fixed value that i putted inicily.and i am not hitting power target max was been 105%.
i am using latest nvidia driver 333.21 and on not modded bios.i also tried modded bios but is the same thing.
if i will put say 1.3v after some seconds in gaming vomtage droops from 1.3 to 1.26 and then fluctuating around.
is some security things in grafic card or is another problem?maybe is latest nvidia driver that i am using?
any voltage that i will put....high or low card dont keep constant but when i am using 1.2 in precision x that voltage is always constant.
help me gays if you can...
thanks and big hug from Portugal


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's super. Share your settings?


Settings?

For 1411 Core just to be safe I bumped up the voltage to 1.3625. I gave one bump to PCI-E voltage and have memory at 1.7v.

That allows me to run +780, or 4280 MHz mem. That decent compared to what your guys are doing on mem?


----------



## lilchronic

i need 1.44v (1.498v on DVM) for 1411Mhz to be stable temps 49°c



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Settings?
> 
> For 1411 Core just to be safe I bumped up the voltage to 1.3625. I gave one bump to PCI-E voltage and have memory at 1.7v.
> 
> That allows me to run +780, or 4280 MHz mem. That decent compared to what your guys are doing on mem?


i cant even get +500 with 1.8v so i just leave it at 400 with 1.6v


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Settings?
> 
> For 1411 Core just to be safe I bumped up the voltage to 1.3625. I gave one bump to PCI-E voltage and have memory at 1.7v.
> 
> That allows me to run +780, or 4280 MHz mem. That decent compared to what your guys are doing on mem?


Just curious, is that game stable or just bench stable? Or just post/screenshot stable??


----------



## demo23019

.


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*
> 
> I'm probably incorrect, but I believe one is memory voltage and the other PCI-E voltage. I've seen screenshots of people maxing the sliders completely, how much they actually help stabilize higher clocks I have no idea.


Thanks, just didnt want to touch it.i coukdnt find any reading on it, kingpin had his sliders maxed as well. Still trying to break 1350


----------



## mcg75

I'm getting shutdowns on my Classy Ti at 1.35v

Anything under that and I'm fine.

I'm guessing the 12v rail just doesn't have enough juice.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i need 1.44v (1.498v on DVM) for 1411Mhz to be stable temps 49°c
> i cant even get +500 with 1.8v so i just leave it at 400 with 1.6v


Hm, temps seem a bit high. That sucks about the memory, I guess mine is doing quite well. I saw that it is Hynix when I put the block on, I suspect they all should be eh?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Just curious, is that game stable or just bench stable? Or just post/screenshot stable??


I've been looping Valley benchmark in Surround at 3240x1920 for about an hour now. Seems good to go. Surround overclock benching is very demanding.


----------



## ElectricJoe

I have the 780 Classy with the 332.21 drivers along with the classy Rev.2 780 bios installed and I am using precision X to adjust gpu settings. My question is when I change the gpu clock offset does it change immediately or only when a 3d application is launched. When I change the memory offset it is applied immediately, but the gpu offset will not apply until a 3d app is launched. Once the app is closed the gpu clock reverts back to 1100MHz. I am curious about this because in BF4 my gpu clock bumps up to my overclock frequency just fine, but say in GW2 it will stay at 1100MHz. Any help is greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## Jimhans1

@Vega, so it is bench stable, but I've found that I've had to lower my settings from benchmarks to be game stable in every game I play (BF4, COD:ghosts, crysis 3) so that's why I was asking.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've been looping Valley benchmark in Surround at 3240x1920 for about an hour now. Seems good to go. Surround overclock benching is very demanding.


Valley is not something to check stability with...sure you know it...better loop Heaven instead or Firestrike/X and after them play at least an hour Craysis3 and Tomb rider ...just to be sure your clocks are fine for 24/7 use.


----------



## szeged

still cant get past 1.4v on my classy without shutdowns now. Others getting it past 1.4v makes me want to try a new psu, even though a dedicated 1000w psu shouldnt have any trouble feeding one card.

Guess ill try a 1500w and see if makes a difference.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> still cant get past 1.4v on my classy without shutdowns now. Others getting it past 1.4v makes me want to try a new psu, even though a dedicated 1000w psu shouldnt have any trouble feeding one card.
> 
> Guess ill try a 1500w and see if makes a difference.


Do a redo of windows, might be a bad install now.


----------



## CallsignVega

I didn't say I was done. Only been testing in Surround around an hour.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Do a redo of windows, might be a bad install now.


yeah ill redo windows tonight and try it and see, if it still happens, the classy is coming out of the rig and right onto the for sale forums while i wait for kingpin cards to launch.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> still cant get past 1.4v on my classy without shutdowns now. Others getting it past 1.4v makes me want to try a new psu, even though a dedicated 1000w psu shouldnt have any trouble feeding one card.
> 
> Guess ill try a 1500w and see if makes a difference.


See Vega's post below, especially the highlighted part. I know a KAW is probably not the most reliable thing out there but I find it hard to believe your card is running out of power at 1.4V from a 1000W dedicated PSU!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Look's like I found the limit of me' first Ti Classified. No shutdowns here. Using Win 8.1, Skynet BIOS, EVBOT, Valley in a 2560x1440 windows maxed out on a 4K monitor.
> 
> So, she will do 1306 MHz at 1.212v, 1472 MHz at 1.4v (with some artifacting), it took up to 1.475v to get rid of almost all the artifacting, then 1.5v got me 1502 MHz. At 1515 MHz, she gave up the goose! 1.5v is the limit of my comfort, but I should be able to get a 1502 MHz Valley run to pass once I get my CPU tuned in.
> 
> *BTW my Kill-A-Watt was showing my 780Ti classified was using ~460 watts after rest of system load was deducted.*


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> See Vega's post below, especially the highlighted part. I know a KAW is probably not the most reliable thing out there but I find it hard to believe your card is running out of power at 1.4V from a 1000W dedicated PSU!


yeah i really find it hard to believe a high quality psu like this one would have troubles powering just one card, i could see if it was a cheapo HEC psu or something, but this one shouldnt even break a sweat. Im just trying to find out what would cause me from being able to go past 1.4v when others are getting 1.475 and 1.5 just fine.

Either way, i wont have this card long. Kingpins are coming. Soon.


----------



## VSG

I have been hounding pretty much all forums online and the guys getting stable runs past 1.4V are maybe 2-3 in total compared to the >15 people who have reported shutdowns due to OCP/OVP at 1.4V (including 8-pack). Those 2-3 guys must have something off with their cards OCP/OVP which is why I was asking if it is possible to "trick" the GPU into thinking it was getting less voltage via a software hack or if it is a pure hardware issue.


----------



## szeged

if its a thing we can disable on the hardware of our cards, im more than willing to void a warranty. But ill do that on the kingpin card. Ill just sell this classy after i get the kingpin, and if its locked down like this, time to get out a soldering iron and kill a warranty.


----------



## dentnu

@skyn3t

After a few weeks of testing both of my 780 TI Classy separately I decided to SLI them. I ran to a problem I can not enable SLI with your bios. My screen goes blank and stays there forcing me to restart my pc. One time I got a BSOD showing nvldmkm.sys as the driver that crashed. If I switch to another bios like the stock bios or the ftw bios I can enable sli perfectly wihtout any problems. I am currently running windows 8.1 x64. I would like to start using your bios with my cards as they seem to work the best. Any idea why I can't able SLI with your bios ?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if its a thing we can disable on the hardware of our cards, im more than willing to void a warranty. But ill do that on the kingpin card. Ill just sell this classy after i get the kingpin, and if its locked down like this, time to get out a soldering iron and kill a warranty.


I would be ok doing that as well provided it will definitely work, too bad Asus does not have a Matrix 780Ti out- that would make hard modding a lot easier.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> @skyn3t
> 
> After a few weeks of testing both of my 780 TI Classy separately I decided to SLI them. I ran to a problem I can not enable SLI with your bios. My screen goes blank and stays there forcing me to restart my pc. One time I got a BSOD showing nvldmkm.sys as the driver that crashed. If I switch to another bios like the stock bios or the ftw bios I can enable sli perfectly wihtout any problems. I am currently running windows 8.1 x64. Please I would like to start using your bios with my cards as they seem to work the best. Any idea why I can't able SLI with your bios ?


No to speak for skyn3t, but I run into that too with my 780 Ti Classies and the same BIOS...for now, a quick way around this is to boot up on 'stock BIOS 1', change the SLI settings you want, then boot down, switch to skyn3t's BIOS (position 2), and boot back up - works fine, at least on my setup.


----------



## szeged

ive been wanting a new matrix card after the 7970







it seems asus is playing hard to get on that one though.

20 phase monster with solder points already laid out for a noob to practice with? yes please.

Anyways, ill be watching kingpincooling very closely for any and all hardmods i can find on the kingpin card, if it is stuck at 1.4v then ill do what it takes to get it unstuck. Going to Airgas in the morning to talk to them more about getting some LN2, already got everything set up to do it, just need to make sure they will have some ready for when the cards arrive at my house.


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> No to speak for skyn3t, but I run into that too with my 780 Ti Classies and the same BIOS...for now, a quick way around this is to boot up on 'stock BIOS 1', change the SLI settings you want, then boot down, switch to skyn3t's BIOS (position 2), and boot back up - works fine, at least on my setup.


Thanks for the tip going to try that now.


----------



## matthmaroo1984

with the over voltage tuner ..... do I have to reload it everytime, should I put it in my start up folder?


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I have been hounding pretty much all forums online and the guys getting stable runs past 1.4V are maybe 2-3 in total compared to the >15 people who have reported shutdowns due to OCP/OVP at 1.4V (including 8-pack). Those 2-3 guys must have something off with their cards OCP/OVP which is why I was asking if it is possible to "trick" the GPU into thinking it was getting less voltage via a software hack or if it is a pure hardware issue.


hmm...this is interesting....please feel free to post if you find out what these 2-3 guys are doing different to avoid shutdowns with over 1.4v, compared to majority of the 780 ti classy owners, including experienced benchers such as 8-pack.


----------



## szeged

it must just be luck of the draw that you get a card that avoided the 1.4v limitation =\


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hm, temps seem a bit high. That sucks about the memory, I guess mine is doing quite well. I saw that it is Hynix when I put the block on, I suspect they all should be eh?
> I've been looping Valley benchmark in Surround at 3240x1920 for about an hour now. Seems good to go. Surround overclock benching is very demanding.


yeah i think they all have hynix as of now
my temps yeah i only have 2x 240 rads cooling my rig, that rad you have does a mighty fine job


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah i think they all have hynix as of now
> my temps yeah i only have 2x 240 rads cooling my rig, that rad you have does a mighty fine job


wanna buy a ut60 480 discount for locals


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> wanna buy a ut60 480 discount for locals


cant put it anywhere


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> cant put it anywhere


time for an external rad mount









also what fans are those? i have some you can have for free that might be better.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> time for an external rad mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also what fans are those? i have some you can have for free that might be better.


i got 8 of these here
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10455/fan-689/Yate_Loon_120mm_x_25mm_Fan_-_Open_Chassis_D12SH-12.html?tl=g36c15s60


----------



## askala2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> great run! Besides all the pizzing and moaning you see here (from benchers needing >1400MHz on the GPU... self incriminating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the 780Ti Classified is a very fast card!
> 
> what bios are you using?


Tank you very much

i wanted to 1400 mhz on the gpu.

Soon. i wil try~ and i will break 1400mhz.

toaday, i will buy evgabot,^^

i usede skybios......


----------



## askala2

i want to break 1400mhz core on gpu...

how do i break 1400mhz?

1366/1.35v

i will change from sky to ftw.......


----------



## dentnu

I do not know if most of you that have 2 gtx 780 ti classy in sli have notice but in the valley benchmark the clocks automatically downclock themself when the gpu usage is below 50%. It happens a in a few scenes. I am using the skynet bios, and it would be great if he can please fix his bios and get sli and kboost working under windows 8.1 x64. That way I can enable kboost and not have to worry about the nvidia driver automatically downclocking my set overclock all the way down to stock setting. Changing the power management mode from adaptive to prefer maximum performance does nothing. Only way to fix this is with kboost so all of you benching in sli please note that you are not getting a higher score because your overclock is downclocking themselves.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> I do not know if most of you that have 2 gtx 780 ti classy in sli have notice but in the valley benchmark the clocks automatically downclock themself when the gpu usage is below 50%. It happens a in a few scenes. I am using the skynet bios, and it would be great if he can fix his bios and get sli and kboost working under windows 8.1 x64. That way I can enable kboost and not have to worry about the nvidia driver automatically downclocking my set overclock all the way down to stock setting. Changing the power management mode from adaptive to prefer maximum performance does nothing. Only way to fix this is with kboost so all of you benching in sli please note that you are not getting a higher score because your overclock is downclocking themselves.


if you're gpu clock stay's @ what ever clock's you have you'll just get even lower gpu usage at those parts


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> I do not know if most of you that have 2 gtx 780 ti classy in sli have notice but in the valley benchmark the clocks automatically downclock themself when the gpu usage is below 50%. It happens a in a few scenes. I am using the skynet bios, and it would be great if he can fix his bios and get sli and kboost working under windows 8.1 x64. That way I can enable kboost and not have to worry about the nvidia driver automatically downclocking my set overclock all the way down to stock setting. Changing the power management mode from adaptive to prefer maximum performance does nothing. Only way to fix this is with kboost so all of you benching in sli please note that you are not getting a higher score because your overclock is downclocking themselves.


Lol, ok, thank you.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> I do not know if most of you that have 2 gtx 780 ti classy in sli have notice but in the valley benchmark the clocks automatically downclock themself when the gpu usage is below 50%. It happens a in a few scenes. I am using the skynet bios, and it would be great if he can please fix his bios and get sli and kboost working under windows 8.1 x64. That way I can enable kboost and not have to worry about the nvidia driver automatically downclocking my set overclock all the way down to stock setting. Changing the power management mode from adaptive to prefer maximum performance does nothing. Only way to fix this is with kboost so all of you benching in sli please note that you are not getting a higher score because your overclock is downclocking themselves.


I just facepalmed so hard. This has nothing to do wity skyn3ts bios and kboost is worthless.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> I do not know if most of you that have 2 gtx 780 ti classy in sli have notice but in the valley benchmark the clocks automatically downclock themself when the gpu usage is below 50%. It happens a in a few scenes. I am using the skynet bios, and it would be great if he can please fix his bios and get sli and kboost working under windows 8.1 x64. That way I can enable kboost and not have to worry about the nvidia driver automatically downclocking my set overclock all the way down to stock setting. Changing the power management mode from adaptive to prefer maximum performance does nothing. Only way to fix this is with kboost so all of you benching in sli please note that you are not getting a higher score because your overclock is downclocking themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> I just facepalmed so hard. This has nothing to do wity skyn3ts bios and kboost is worthless.
Click to expand...

No need to be a jerk.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No need to be a jerk.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> I do not know if most of you that have 2 gtx 780 ti classy in sli have notice but in the valley benchmark the clocks automatically downclock themself when the gpu usage is below 50%. It happens a in a few scenes. I am using the skynet bios, and it would be great if he can please fix his bios and get sli and kboost working under windows 8.1 x64. That way I can enable kboost and not have to worry about the nvidia driver automatically downclocking my set overclock all the way down to stock setting. Changing the power management mode from adaptive to prefer maximum performance does nothing. Only way to fix this is with kboost so all of you benching in sli please note that you are not getting a higher score because your overclock is downclocking themselves.


I'm just sick and tired of people blaming skyn3ts bios when it isn't the issue.


----------



## jameyscott

Dp.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No need to be a jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> I do not know if most of you that have 2 gtx 780 ti classy in sli have notice but in the valley benchmark the clocks automatically downclock themself when the gpu usage is below 50%. It happens a in a few scenes. I am using the skynet bios, and it would be great if he can please fix his bios and get sli and kboost working under windows 8.1 x64. That way I can enable kboost and not have to worry about the nvidia driver automatically downclocking my set overclock all the way down to stock setting. Changing the power management mode from adaptive to prefer maximum performance does nothing. Only way to fix this is with kboost so all of you benching in sli please note that you are not getting a higher score because your overclock is downclocking themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just sick and tired of people blaming skyn3ts bios when it isn't the issue.
Click to expand...

I hear you and I should not have insulted you that was lame. But I think the guy was just trying to help out.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I hear you and I should not have insulted you that was lame. But I think the guy was just trying to help out.


Is skyn3ts bios perfect? No, but he did turn a pile of crap into a decent looking pile of crap. I just wish we could get a proper fix from EVGA so he could make that slightly less stinky stinky pile of crap into the diamonds he is known for.


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I just facepalmed so hard. This has nothing to do wity skyn3ts bios and kboost is worthless.
> 
> I'm just sick and tired of people blaming skyn3ts bios when it isn't the issue.


Look first off skyn3t bios does have issues when trying to enable sli in windows 8.1 x64 as it will not let you whatsoever. Another user here confirmed to me he had the same issue only way to fix is load stock bios enable sli and then switch back to skyn3t bios. On the kboost topic I do not think it is worthless if I can set my overclock speed and make it stay there no matter what meaning my fps will be higher in those places where my gpu usage would normally downclock my overclock without kboost. If you are fine with nvidia driver downclocking your card when ever it wants that is your problem. i am not ok with it I want my overclock to always be where I set it. That is the point of overclocking in my opinion. I am very grateful to skyn3t for his bios just wish it would work with sli and kboost correctly that is all.


----------



## dentnu

edit sorry please delete


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Is skyn3ts bios perfect? No, but he did turn a pile of crap into a decent looking pile of crap. *I just wish we could get a proper fix from EVGA so he could make that slightly less stinky stinky pile of crap into the diamonds he is known for.*


you're drunk/imitating skyn3t again.









edit: damn your ninja edit!!!!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Look first off skyn3t bios does have issues when trying to enable sli in windows 8.1 x64 as it will not let you whatsoever. Another user here confirmed to me he had the same issue only way to fix is load stock bios enable sli and then switch back to skyn3t bios. On the kboost topic I do not think it is worthless if I can set my overclock speed and make it stay there no matter what meaning my fps will be higher in those places where my gpu usage would normally downclock my overclock without kboost. If you are fine with nvidia driver downclockign your card when ever it wants that is your problem. i am not ok with it I want my overclock to always be where I set it. That is the point of overclocking in my opinion. I am very grateful to skyn3t for his bios just wish it would work with sli and kboost correctly that is all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I hear you and I should not have insulted you that was lame. But I think the guy was just trying to help out.


Again, pile of crap into an appealing pile of crap.

Win8.1 is a joke for benching, that's well known. As far as kboost, i don't know what your issue is but my over clocks stay where they are supposed to be. Maybe a win8.1 issue, though.


----------



## szeged

gonna redo my windows install in an hour and try to hit past 1.4v, and if no dice on that, cya when kingpin releases lol.


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Again, pile of crap into an appealing pile of crap.
> 
> Win8.1 is a joke for benching, that's well known. As far as kboost, i don't know what your issue is but my over clocks stay where they are supposed to be. Maybe a win8.1 issue, though.


You are the first person in the world since the GTX 480 was released that there set clocks stay where you set them to. Every single nvidia card since the gtx 480 downclock themself when your gpu usage falls below 60% there is nothing you can do as it is a feature of the nvidia driver itself. Only fix is with kboost and nvidia inspector... I know I have had this problem since gtx 480 came out and in different machines, and there are hundreds of post out there where people are having the same issue that is why evga implemented kboost.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Again, pile of crap into an appealing pile of crap.
> 
> Win8.1 is a joke for benching, that's well known. As far as kboost, i don't know what your issue is but my over clocks stay where they are supposed to be. Maybe a win8.1 issue, though.


From what I saw, and in my own experience, going from Win 7 to Win 8 had benchmark figures that were off slightly enough to be margin of error. Firestrike seems to be the most affected, but games did feel better in Win 8.1 so it is a trade-off.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> You are the first person in the world since the GTX 480 was released that there set clocks stay where you set them to. Every single nvidia card since the gtx 480 downclock themself when your gpu usage falls below 60% there is nothing you can do as it is a feature of the nvidia driver itself. Only fix is with kboost and nvidia inspector... I know I have had this problem since gtx 480 came out and in different machines, and there are hundreds of post out there where people are having the same issue that is why evga implemented kboost.


My gpu usage doesn't go below 60% while gaming.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> My gpu usage doesn't go below 60% while gaming.


depends on the game i think; I know the game I play a lot of atm is poorly optimised enough that I don't see more than 40% usage


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> depends on the game i think; I know the game I play a lot of atm is poorly optimised enough that I don't see more than 40% usage


If I can't play a game above 90 fps ( preferably 100-120) I won't play it. I'm just asking for a headache, so I don't play games that can't do that besides indy games that don't have a lot of movement on screen.


----------



## szeged

who plays games anymore?

i play benchmarks


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> You are the first person in the world since the GTX 480 was released that there set clocks stay where you set them to. Every single nvidia card since the gtx 480 downclock themself when your gpu usage falls below 60% there is nothing you can do as it is a feature of the nvidia driver itself. Only fix is with kboost and nvidia inspector... I know I have had this problem since gtx 480 came out and in different machines, and there are hundreds of post out there where people are having the same issue that is why evga implemented kboost.


Only supposed to downclock on stock bios without kboost. With stock bios, kboost can lock your clocks, but there will still be throttling in graphic intense games or benchmarks, unless you have custom bios.
Skyn3t has done some very good work for Titan and 780 owners. But, he can only work with what he has got. If the base foundation is not right, then no matter what you build on it, the structure will be be shaky. In this case the base foundation is EVGA's bios.
Someone correct me if I am wrong, hasn't EVGA already admitted that there are issues with 780 ti classy bios?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> who plays games anymore?
> 
> i play benchmarks


You also spend more in a week on computers than most people spend in an year so you don't count


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If I can't play a game above 90 fps ( preferably 100-120) I won't play it. I'm just asking for a headache, so I don't play games that can't do that besides indy games that don't have a lot of movement on screen.


that's fair enough. Obviously for me, things are a bit different since I dabble in MMO's which are quite low-FPS games even when properly coded (let alone when chimps are employed at design desks).

I'm fairly sure ftw2002 doesn't allow kboost either, so usually I just flick to stock bios + kboost for any games which aren't utilising enough of my gpu.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> who plays games anymore?
> 
> i play benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You also spend more in a week on computers than most people spend in an year so you don't count
Click to expand...

Lol for real.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You also spend more in a week on computers than most people spend in an year so you don't count


its not my fault! i have a problem!


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> that's fair enough. Obviously for me, things are a bit different since I dabble in MMO's which are quite low-FPS games even when properly coded (let alone when chimps are employed at design desks).
> 
> I'm fairly sure ftw2002 doesn't allow kboost either, so usually I just flick to stock bios + kboost for any games which aren't utilising enough of my gpu.


The ftw bios works with kboost I just checked... I remember another user posting that kboost was working for him on the skyn3t bios, but he was using windows 7 I believe.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> its not my fault! i have a problem!


Lol, sounds like a union worker. When we would approach the union workers at my previous job regarding "drug use", that was the unions catch phrase that allowed them to keep job and seek "rehab" help.

Sorry for the O.T., it just reminded me of that.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> The ftw bios works with kboost I just checked... I remember another user posting that kboost was working for him on the skyn3t bios, but he was using windows 7 I believe.


I've tried skyn3t bios and you _can_ toggle Kboost on it, but it causes a blank screen requiring a reboot. Once you restart your system, you can see kboost did infact change when you clicked it (either enabled or disabled), but it's just annoying to have to reset each time. I also have issues enabling Shadowplay when using skyn3t bios, which was the main reason why I flashed ftw2002.

Good to know that 2002 kboost works. I'll give it a shot later.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol, sounds like a union worker. When we would approach the union workers at my previous job regarding "drug use", that was the unions catch phrase that allowed them to keep job and seek "rehab" help.
> 
> Sorry for the O.T., it just reminded me of that.


lol







union workers at our last job site were so awful.

do 5 minutes of work, 50 minute break, 5 minutes of work, 50 minute break. Meanwhile we were pulling 12/14 hour days trying to get stuff done with 10 minute breaks every 4 hours or so.


----------



## dentnu

@fleetfeather

If you want you can do this that way you don't have to keep enable and disabling kboost in precision x.

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=1770296


----------



## provost

I have been using kboost since precision first incorporated it, and have probably gone through and resolved more issues (of my own







) than anyone on this forum or evga forum. sajin has has a decent work around with bat files, but kboost is very glitchy, especially when updating drivers, and using sli.
This is why i now prefer setting my own clocks without kboost or boost 2.0

anyways, @szeged - i will see how the early adopter do with kpe, and then take the plunge, if it lives up to its promise


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Settings?
> 
> For 1411 Core just to be safe I bumped up the voltage to 1.3625. I gave one bump to PCI-E voltage and have memory at 1.7v.
> 
> That allows me to run +780, or 4280 MHz mem. That decent compared to what your guys are doing on mem?


that's a great card! I need 1.45 for 1398. 1.7 for 4007. my two cards are limited by the one in slot 1. Slot 2 will do 1411 at 1.4. Maybe I've been benching these too much


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> @skyn3t
> 
> After a few weeks of testing both of my 780 TI Classy separately I decided to SLI them. I ran to a problem I can not enable SLI with your bios. My screen goes blank and stays there forcing me to restart my pc. One time I got a BSOD showing nvldmkm.sys as the driver that crashed. If I switch to another bios like the stock bios or the ftw bios I can enable sli perfectly wihtout any problems. I am currently running windows 8.1 x64. I would like to start using your bios with my cards as they seem to work the best. Any idea why I can't able SLI with your bios ?


ditto. same happened to me. required a flash to a different bios to resolve.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Look first off skyn3t bios does have *issues when trying to enable sli in windows 8.1 x64 as it will not let you whatsoever*. Another user here confirmed to me he had the same issue only way to fix is load stock bios enable sli and then switch back to skyn3t bios. On the kboost topic I do not think it is worthless if I can set my overclock speed and make it stay there no matter what meaning my fps will be higher in those places where my gpu usage would normally downclock my overclock without kboost. If you are fine with nvidia driver downclocking your card when ever it wants that is your problem. i am not ok with it I want my overclock to always be where I set it. That is the point of overclocking in my opinion. I am very grateful to skyn3t for his bios just wish it would work with sli and kboost correctly that is all.


I do think Sky appreciates the (polite) feedback so he can improve his work - if it is at all possible. It's a good bios, but needs some tuning in my experience:

1) in my particular case, it sets the base voltage (which you offset from ) to 875 and 899 mV on my two cards. The Ln2 and FTW_2002 bios do not. So, to run the same vddc on the two cards I have to synch off and get out teh calculator.
2) Just today flashed (again







) to Sky's bios, and did everything to enable SLI (except what Joa3 recommended). Uninstalled drivers, DDU sweep, reinstall - no good. Flashed to FTW and the nvidia "sli capable" adviser popped up - hit the radio button and SLI enabled. With it enabled, I flashed back to Sky's and ... same problem. rinse, repeat and went for a run.

Ffor these reasons I have been mainly using the FTW bios "awaiting" a possible fix from EVGA. So yeah, I'm one of those guys that runs >1.4V because I have to, to get near 1400MHz. Card 1 can only do like 1250 at 1.2125V.

For those of you who had/have Titans - without Sky's work, and the vrm unlock, we'd still be @ 1.2V and like 1202 +/- MHz !!


----------



## VSG

How does the FTW bios compare against the skyn3t one?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> How does the FTW bios compare against the skyn3t one?


no magic in it. easy to try and decide yourself.


----------



## CallsignVega

My baby is holding strong. BF4 for a couple of hours just sitting there pegged in Surround. 1424 MHz core at 1.35v. Only when I bump up to the next step does it start to artifact once and a while...


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no magic in it. easy to try and decide yourself.


I would, if I had a 780Ti classified


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I would, if I had a 780Ti classified


----------



## skyn3t

I just sold my second GTX 780 in the market place. Now KPE on day 1. I need to know who is going to make a water block for it cuz this thing going to get cold when I push it.









I need a Normal bios from the GTX 780 Ti Classy to mod it as a everyday usage when bench just switch to P0 state and fire up. please pm the normal bios.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just sold my second GTX 780 in the market place. Now KPE on day 1. I need to know who is going to make a water block for it cuz this thing going to get cold when I push it.


Ek classy blocks will fit.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Ek classy blocks will fit.


are you sure? if Yes I will going to order it now. cuz I don't want to wait .


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> are you sure? if Yes I will going to order it now. cuz I don't want to wait .


I'm 100% sure it will fit


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> are you sure? if Yes I will going to order it now. cuz I don't want to wait .


From what I know the classy ek block will for just that the backplate will not fit cause they changed something


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> I do not know if most of you that have 2 gtx 780 ti classy in sli have notice but in the valley benchmark the clocks automatically downclock themself when the gpu usage is below 50%. It happens a in a few scenes. I am using the skynet bios, and it would be great if he can please fix his bios and get sli and kboost working under windows 8.1 x64. That way I can enable kboost and not have to worry about the nvidia driver automatically downclocking my set overclock all the way down to stock setting. Changing the power management mode from adaptive to prefer maximum performance does nothing. Only way to fix this is with kboost so all of you benching in sli please note that you are not getting a higher score because your overclock is downclocking themselves.


this is not an issue with sky bios directly. It's something to do with windows 8.1... We have tested it on multiple bios, with multiple different GPU's. It happens on Titan, 780, 780 classi, 780ti, 780ti classi. & probably many others.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I'm 100% sure it will fit


gonnacuturdingdong off if not


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> gonnacuturdingdong off if not


hahaha







it will fit i promise!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will fit i promise!


you right. from the Ek Coolingconfigurator

EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified K|np|n Edition 3GB GDDR5 (03G-P4-3888) will be compatible with

EK-FC780 GTX Classy Backplate - Black Rev.2.0

EK-FC780 GTX Classy - Acetal+Nickel

EK-FC780 GTX Classy - Nickel


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you right. from the Ek Coolingconfigurator
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified K|np|n Edition 3GB GDDR5 (03G-P4-3888) will be compatible with
> 
> EK-FC780 GTX Classy Backplate - Black Rev.2.0
> 
> EK-FC780 GTX Classy - Acetal+Nickel
> 
> EK-FC780 GTX Classy - Nickel










now we just need the KPE to release, are you going to be buying day one with me?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now we just need the KPE to release, are you going to be buying day one with me?


Have they even set a release date yet


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now we just need the KPE to release, are you going to be buying day one with me?


indeed, I'm ordering my block now.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Have they even set a release date yet


people are saying the 24th, but no direct confirmation of that yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> indeed, I'm ordering my block now.


nice, which block are you getting plexi or acetyl?


----------



## skupples

Does this mean the campaign to get Sky a GPU was mildly successful!?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> people are saying the 24th, but no direct confirmation of that yet.
> nice, which block are you getting plexi or acetyl?


Acetal+Nickel, my BHD is red and Black like the KPE


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> My baby is holding strong. BF4 for a couple of hours just sitting there pegged in Surround. 1424 MHz core at 1.35v. Only when I bump up to the next step does it start to artifact once and a while...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice







! What BIOS are your running for that particular test ?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Does this mean the campaign to get Sky a GPU was mildly successful!?


The Classy yes, I have sold my both 780 today and for the Ti I'm still working on it, got two person testing it. now.


----------



## skupples




----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Acetal+Nickel, my BHD is red and Black like the KPE


nice







im excited for its release! whenever that is.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im excited for its release! whenever that is.


Like MrTOOShort said once
" buying a KPE is like getting a peace of history"
and I will give my finest vBios also. if it not come totally unlocked.


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like MrTOOShort said once
> " buying a KPE is like getting a peace of history"
> and I will give my finest vBios also. if it not come totally unlocked.


H3ll, how does one get it from Singapore! #@$%&!?


----------



## askala2

help~~me~~

evga voltagetuner....

VPLL for the PLL Clock Generator on the GPU,

what is vpll mean?

pexvdd mean?

I want to know how get the 1400mhz......

i arleady 1366 core...

but i cannot break 1400mhz....

if i want to get 1400mhz...will i buy evbot????????


----------



## Nizzen

Watercooling did the trick for me








Easy 1400mhz on 2x780 classy and 780ti classy








...and 2 x psu


----------



## askala2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Watercooling did the trick for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy 1400mhz on 2x780 classy and 780ti classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and 2 x psu


will i buy evbot?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Watercooling did the trick for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy 1400mhz on 2x780 classy and 780ti classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and 2 x psu


how much voltage you use ?


----------



## askala2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Watercooling did the trick for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy 1400mhz on 2x780 classy and 780ti classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and 2 x psu


not water but air~~

look at the temp...

my room is very cold~


----------



## Nizzen

I have evbot, but there is no need to use it for me. For 1400 mhz I need 1.33v. Max on 1.35v is 1435mhz.
I think water is always the best fo 24/7 because the heattransfere is fast an god for memory,vrm and gpu. I use backplate for all cards too.


----------



## Banedox

Add me to the Club!
My puppy cant be run yet cause I had both my Rads leak on me...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> I have evbot, but there is no need to use it for me. For 1400 mhz I need 1.33v. Max on 1.35v is 1435mhz.
> I think water is always the best fo 24/7 because the heattransfere is fast an god for memory,vrm and gpu. I use backplate for all cards too.


which bios? Skyn3t's??


----------



## Nizzen

Yes skynet, what else


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Yes skynet, what else


good job! post your FS-Extreme score here.


----------



## askala2

ok
i cannot break 1400mhz on air......

i just got 1366mhz.........


----------



## yknot

I'm reading on this forum that "Callsign Vega" is putting over 1.4v into his Ti Classy with the EVbot and measuring it on the DMM. I can do exactly the same. I'm not saying I can reach "Callsigns" clox but, if I'm measuring over 1.4v and up to 1.5v on the DMM and continuing to bench past 1.51v, how am I limited to 1.4v unless "Callsign" has a hard modded Ti Classy?

"Callsign Vega"??

I know the "greenlight" limit is mentioned in numerous posts but I'm confused why CV is not subject to the limit?


----------



## cobz

Thats it for me until I move my stuff from the 900d to the caselabs sth10 and slap the ek blocks on..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> H3ll, how does one get it from Singapore! #@$%&!?


well here is US is always a friend to ship it you whatever you are located in the globe.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Yes skynet, what else


Good job buddy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good job! post your FS-Extreme score here.


This


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> still cant get past 1.4v on my classy without shutdowns now. Others getting it past 1.4v makes me want to try a new psu, even though a dedicated 1000w psu shouldnt have any trouble feeding one card.
> 
> Guess ill try a 1500w and see if makes a difference.


This is a shot in the dark. Could your shutdowns be related to the wiring in your house? Are you running both PSUs off the same wall socket?


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I'm reading on this forum that "Callsign Vega" is putting over 1.4v into his Ti Classy with the EVbot and measuring it on the DMM. I can do exactly the same. I'm not saying I can reach "Callsigns" clox but, if I'm measuring over 1.4v and up to 1.5v on the DMM and continuing to bench past 1.51v, how am I limited to 1.4v unless "Callsign" has a hard modded Ti Classy?
> 
> "Callsign Vega"??
> 
> I know the "greenlight" limit is mentioned in numerous posts but I'm confused why CV is not subject to the limit?


Skyn3t???


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Is there a way to enable vdroop with the Classy TI? That might be the issue that is conflicting with the driver. I disabled the LLC mod and got way further with my Titan.

What ya think Skyn3t? or any other smart dudes?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I'm reading on this forum that "Callsign Vega" is putting over 1.4v into his Ti Classy with the EVbot and measuring it on the DMM. I can do exactly the same. I'm not saying I can reach "Callsigns" clox but, if I'm measuring over 1.4v and up to 1.5v on the DMM and continuing to bench past 1.51v, how am I limited to 1.4v unless "Callsign" has a hard modded Ti Classy?
> 
> "Callsign Vega"??
> 
> I know the "greenlight" limit is mentioned in numerous posts but I'm confused why CV is not subject to the limit?
> 
> 
> 
> Skyn3t???
Click to expand...

I think I am able to exceed 1.4v also. My problem is that even though I can select higher than 1.4v going from 1.4v-1.5v wont even gain one 13mhz bin. Something is definitely not right. Even though I don't get shutdowns it seems the voltage isn't applying.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Is there a way to enable vdroop with the Classy TI? That might be the issue that is conflicting with the driver. I disabled the LLC mod and got way further with my Titan.
> 
> What ya think Skyn3t? or any other smart dudes?


I know it does feel like we are missing something with these cards. They beat my 780 classy's in benches by a lot so I am somewhat happy but I expected a lot more. With my 780 classy's i really felt like I was able to squeeze out every last drop of performance out of them. With these cards i haven't felt like I have done that yet.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Skyn3t???


The top Classy Ti is
1600mhz around 1.4v a bit more
Vantage 70K+ with 6.15 Ivy E by
8pack

Everyone has they own way to bench and have they tricks and tweaks. you need to find a way to know your limit. He may got something special, did you remember the Golden MrTOOSHORT Titan's? sadly he sold and some how he got another Golden that fried on some High OC about two weeks a go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Is there a way to enable vdroop with the Classy TI? That might be the issue that is conflicting with the driver. I disabled the LLC mod and got way further with my Titan.
> 
> What ya think Skyn3t? or any other smart dudes?


This


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I'm reading on this forum that "Callsign Vega" is putting over 1.4v into his Ti Classy with the EVbot and measuring it on the DMM. I can do exactly the same. I'm not saying I can reach "Callsigns" clox but, if I'm measuring over 1.4v and up to 1.5v on the DMM and continuing to bench past 1.51v, how am I limited to 1.4v unless "Callsign" has a hard modded Ti Classy?
> 
> "Callsign Vega"??
> 
> I know the "greenlight" limit is mentioned in numerous posts but I'm confused why CV is not subject to the limit?


I posted this quite a while ago. Voltage set with the tool - measured with a DMM off a probeit connector.

TiCvoltage.xls 8k .xls file


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I posted this quite a while ago. Voltage set with the tool - measured with a DMM off a probeit connector.
> 
> TiCvoltage.xls 8k .xls file


Hmm why is it going up when set to something that dosent seem to make sense...


----------



## yknot

Thanx Strong, Jpmboy and Skyn3t...........very confusing


----------



## demo23019

Whats difference between 780 BIOS on main page ive been using rev 3 for while now with no problems other than GPU down clocking *on normal temps* also some games like crysis 2 don't always run at my set OC

I thought these are suppose to stop throttling and set to run at set speed regardless?

I tried sky-stock thinking it might be different but i cant overclock for anything almost immediately locks and get weird artifacts and red flashing dots on screen im guessing i have different rev that its not compatible with?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Hmm why is it going up when set to something that dosent seem to make sense...


that's because the Ti Classy has LLC set very high (eg, max vdroop compensation)


----------



## vlps5122

anyone know what part of the pcb this is?










thinking about installing a kraken g10 on my 780 ti classy and i will be putting heatsinks on the vrm next to these yellow circle and was wondering if the heatsinks overlap and are on top of these things in the yellow circle is that alright?


----------



## Capwn

Dammit EVGA.. WHyyyy??
Who else can spot whats wrong with this picture?


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Dammit EVGA.. WHyyyy??
> Who else can spot whats wrong with this picture?


It says 770. Looks just like wot my Classified had.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximus Knight*
> 
> It says 770. Looks just like wot my Classified had.


Nope, I have 770's , Its missing a damn screw hole eyelet. Right around the core. See how its there one one backplate, but not the other


----------



## szeged

got something in today to hold me over until the kingpin arrives


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fleetfeather

is 1x 780 Ti classy + 1x EVBot worth 2x 780 (non-Ti) reference? Regardless of price-perf, who is getting the better deal?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

Two 780s are the better deal. They also have 1.3v+ capability.


----------



## fleetfeather

roger that


----------



## provost

Just out of curiosity, has anyone tried using older drivers to see if card exhibits the same behavior as what strongisland described? Whatever Nvidia did to neuter the llc mod on Titan, it was done through driver updates,as he llc disable mod worked fine with older driver versions. There has to be software choke through the drivers that is preventing more volts to be applied, by controlling that programmable chip on the 780 ti classy. Just a hunch....


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> anyone know what part of the pcb this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking about installing a kraken g10 on my 780 ti classy and i will be putting heatsinks on the vrm next to these yellow circle and was wondering if the heatsinks overlap and are on top of these things in the yellow circle is that alright?


It could cause a short, actually we include a protective mylar inside the box for exactly this reason.


----------



## VSG

Hey Jacob, while you are here- any news on the Classified bios fix and if the KPE will demonstrate similar ahem..performance.. overclocked?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Still working on BIOS, may be this week. KPE will be similar.


----------



## vlps5122

hey jacob thanks for the response, i also realize i posted the wrong picture (not the 780 ti classy, but similar classy pcb). so you're saying to cover that area with the mylar then put the heatsinks over the vrm and the yellow area? also does this illustration show all the areas i should put heatsinks onto?:


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Yes, but also the GPU too hehe


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Still working on BIOS, may be this week. *KPE will be similar*.


Ouch.. Do you anticipate better news this week regarding the roadblock for the release or has the roadblock agreed to something mutually agreeable? If you can't answer, I understand









KPE still on track for Jan then? Thanks for the answers!


----------



## vlps5122

jacob you think these copper heatsinks will fit on only the vrm and not overlap onto those things u said could short:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708011


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Still working on BIOS, may be this week. *KPE will be similar*.


can you specify *KPE will be similar* is? As far As I know Green Light for the KPE was lifted







. This is why I'm jump on day one.


----------



## Maximus Knight

JACOB IM GONNA WIRE MUNEYYY OVER TO EVGA SO NO ONE ELSE IN SINGAPORE WILL BEAT ME TO A K|NGP|N!!!


----------



## vlps5122

also jacob one last thing if u dont mind, what material is this black plate that comes with the 780 acx coolers or classy cards at least, made of? is it aluminum? do you think it alone would serve to cool the vrms/memory with voltages of 1.35v? or shall i remove it and go the copper heatsink route. thanks


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> also jacob one last thing if u dont mind, what material is this black plate that comes with the 780 acx coolers or classy cards at least, made of? is it aluminum? do you think it alone would serve to cool the vrms/memory with voltages of 1.35v? or shall i remove it and go the copper heatsink route. thanks


Its aluminum, if you have a fan blowing on it should be fine.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> jacob you think these copper heatsinks will fit on only the vrm and not overlap onto those things u said could short:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708011


Those look ok.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Still working on BIOS, may be this week. KPE will be similar.


Does that mean voltage is limited? My greatest worry...


----------



## bad11kid

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ngdh4/


----------



## szeged

Do we have an estimated price on the kpe yet?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Do we have an estimated price on the kpe yet?


Still being finalized. Won't be too much over standard Classified.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Still being finalized. Won't be too much over standard Classified.


Whoa whoa whoa, What happened to the "no power limit, no voltage limit" jazz?
Or was that not even said , and just a rumor?
lol nvm me , carry on, carry on


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Still being finalized. Won't be too much over standard Classified.


So around the $800-$850 Mark? I'm fine paying whatever for them just wanted to know how much to put aside for at least 2 of them









So, a week maybe a bit more for the release?


----------



## steelsix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Still working on BIOS, may be this week. KPE will be similar.[/quote
> 
> Thanks for the update Jacob. Will be nice to have an official bios..


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Still being finalized. Won't be too much over standard Classified.


The $$ that's sound's good to me. but my last post still not replied


----------



## skyn3t

@szeged

I cannot find the EK-FC780 in stock


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @szeged
> 
> I cannot find the EK-FC780 in stock


What stores were you looking at?

Im bout to order 3 more plexi ones for some quad sli kingpin fun if you can order more than 1/2 on day one.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Its aluminum, if you have a fan blowing on it should be fine.


Thanks for answering a lot of our questions here, Jacob. I currently have 3x 780 Ti Classifieds and really like them (the 4th I'm holding off on until I learn more about the KPE







),I also have four uni-blocks which I plan to mount soon. Two quick questions:

1.) to double-confirm, water-cooling does not void the EVGA warranty ?

2.) With uni-blocks mounted, I plan to leave the earlier-shown aluminum cold-plate on, but with a powerful fan (3k rpm Silent Typhoons) blowing on the VRM section for each card...should be 'ok' even with serious overclocks ?

Tx


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> What stores were you looking at?
> 
> Im bout to order 3 more plexi ones for some quad sli kingpin fun if you can order more than 1/2 on day one.


I'm going to order from EK shop since no one has it in stock here in US, FronzenPC and PPC is out of stock I had sent emails to them but got no reply yet.

From PPC $118.95 + $11.62 shipping = $130.57 3 days USPS
FrozenCPU $ 119.99 + $8.55 shipping = $ 128.54 3 days USPS
Ek shop $118.60 + $38.83 shipping = 157.42 3 days UPS

dang

$161.43 USD
PayPal Conversion Rate as of Jan 13, 2014: 1 U.S. Dollar = 0.714075 Euros

if any of you know where to get it in US hit me up.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I'm going to order from EK shop since no one has it in stock here in US, FronzenPC and PPC is out of stock I had sent emails to them but got no reply yet.
> 
> From PPC $118.95 + $11.62 shipping = $130.57 3 days USPS
> FrozenCPU $ 119.99 + $8.55 shipping = $ 128.54 3 days USPS
> Ek shop $118.60 + $38.83 shipping = 157.42 3 days UPS
> 
> if any of you know where to get it in US hit me up.


When I ordered my block from Frozen they were out of stock too and it only took them 5 days to get it in. I phoned them and they said they order every Monday and Friday straight from EK themselves and it normally takes 2 weeks to get it back in stock since order.

If you order from EK it will be more expensive and you have to pay the import fees when they deliver it. I think your best bet would be Frozen and here is a code for 5.1% off: xtreme


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> When I ordered my block from Frozen they were out of stock too and it only took them 5 days to get it in. I phoned them and they said they order every Monday and Friday straight from EK themselves and it normally takes 2 weeks to get it back in stock since order.
> 
> If you order from EK it will be more expensive and you have to pay the import fees when they deliver it. I think your best bet would be Frozen and here is a code for 5.1% off: xtreme


that will save a bit more and I can still keep the stock cooling till it arrives , i was just to excited to order it. gonna hit them and wait till it gets here instead giving $30 more cuz KPE will not be here this week anyways. we are talk about the end of this month for sure.

+rep for the code


----------



## fleetfeather

how wide is the EK classy block? Trying to figure out if it can be installed in a unusual case (might not be able to get the case side panel on).


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> how wide is the EK classy block? Trying to figure out if it can be installed in a unusual case (might not be able to get the case side panel on).


I was just checking out my block and it's 15cm at its widest point which is where you connect the pipes and the for the rest its 12.5cm

Sorry I just moved to the states and keep forgetting about converting but ya it is 5.9'' ~6''


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> I was just checking out my block and it's 15cm at its widest point which is where you connect the pipes and the for the rest its 12.5cm


so ~6inches.

perfect, thanks!


----------



## skupples

what is the point of KPE if it's going to be greenlight limited? I thought that's what people were paying for?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> what is the point of KPE if it's going to be greenlight limited? I thought that's what people were paying for?


supposedly the KPE's are guaranteed 1300Mhz+ @ 1.212v so that means cards are going to be capable of 1500-1600Mhz..... with the right amount of voltage that is


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Does anybody here got Samsung memory on Evga 780ti classified? I`ve got Hynix on mine 2.
> Samsung on 2x 780 classified and samsung on 2x titan. Looks like the Hynix sux compared to Samsung..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*
> 
> Please add me to the proud owner of the 780 Ti Classified.
> I have a SLI setup.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fkt841


when you get a chance please post a gpuz validation instead of cpuz. thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> your titan is competitive with our cards and even better. I would wait for the kingpin edition. once it comes out I will know I wish I waited. I still can't catch your titan.
> 
> 
> 
> Titan died yesterday and it went off for RMA today. So I'm going to sell the replacement and go 780 TI.
Click to expand...

sorry to hear that, I didn't know. Hopefully it works out for the better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I am a new and happy owner of a GTX 780 Classified and would like to know how to join the club?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my validation btw:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5z966/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMiThaYe*
> 
> Should be receiving block for new GTX 780 TI Classified very soon and have been running it on stock cooler for a bit. Delayed in starting new build until EK send out rads and mobo blocks.
> 
> Add me to the list please strong island 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/49wms


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randylahey*
> 
> Here is a validation link to get myself added to the owners list!
> 
> GTX 780 Classified.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/c5bem/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*
> 
> Here's my validation too to get me added.
> 
> 780 Classified - stock cooler
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u2fnk/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voxletum*
> 
> Would like to be added to the owner's list:
> Name: Voxletum
> Card: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified
> Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kuzc4/
> Cooling: EK Waterblock (validation is on stock bios)
> 
> This card has the SK Hynix RAM


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spungyplunger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nope its for all classifieds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well then.. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5srvu/
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, has anyone tried using older drivers to see if card exhibits the same behavior as what strongisland described? Whatever Nvidia did to neuter the llc mod on Titan, it was done through driver updates,as he llc disable mod worked fine with older driver versions. There has to be software choke through the drivers that is preventing more volts to be applied, by controlling that programmable chip on the 780 ti classy. Just a hunch....


after I put my rig back together I can try some older drivers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bad11kid*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ngdh4/


list updated. welcome everyone. Anyone who just posted pics please post a gpuz validation. Thanks. If anyone was missed or wants anything changed on the owner's list please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Trissaayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> supposedly the KPE's are guaranteed 1300Mhz+ @ 1.212v so that means cards are going to be capable of 1500-1600Mhz..... with the right amount of voltage that is


No it means these cards are capable of 1300mhz
If the bios /driver whatever says stop at 1400/1500 etc thats where they will stop unless you get around greenlight


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trissaayne*
> 
> No it means these cards are capable of 1300mhz
> If the bios /driver whatever says stop at 1400/1500 etc thats where they will stop unless you get around greenlight


im not sure if it's the clock's that's holding it back, i think it's more of voltage holding them back . but also the drivers and bios

... idk, i was testing some stuff earlier today and ive notice that once i go past 1.44375v on classy tool i get shutdowns /116.... voltage on DVM 1.496v


----------



## szeged

clocks arent holding the card back at all, 1400mhz was easy for me, but once i pass 1.4v shutdowns galore.

what makes me upset the most is that i know my cards can probably easily hit 1500+ but i cant get it to there because the volts just shut it down.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I was expecting my check in the mail and I was shut down. Was close to buying the Classy 780 TI tonight, but no go.

Now have to work the next 3 days. I feel shut down.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I was expecting my check in the mail and I was shut down. Was close to buying the Classy 780 TI tonight, but no go.
> 
> Now have to work the next 3 days. I feel shut down.












might as well wait for a kingpin then


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might as well wait for a kingpin then


agreed!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Is the Kingpin going to be on the EVGA site for order/preorder?

Where can I buy it in Canada? Be nice to buy it first day of release. I hate waiting for stuff to come out.


----------



## lilchronic

there's 1400mhz KPE 780TI's @ 1.2v out there getting ready to be sold!.... i know it, ive seen it, held it and overclocked it







, well a reference card


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> there's 1400mhz KPE 780TI's @ 1.2v out there getting ready to be sold!.... i know it, ive seen it, held it and overclocked it. well a reference card


Gotta be a way to trade your brother for that one?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Gotta be a way to trade your brother for that one?


if only i knew a way to switch chips out. put that chip on a classified pcb or the KPE


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Is the Kingpin going to be on the EVGA site for order/preorder?
> 
> Where can I buy it in Canada? Be nice to buy it first day of release. I hate waiting for stuff to come out.


we have no idea how its going to release yet, i wanna know what this build to order program is.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> we have no idea how its going to release yet, i wanna know what this build to order program is.


build to order?.... i want a golden chip build that!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> build to order?.... i want a golden chip build that!




soon


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Is the Kingpin going to be on the EVGA site for order/preorder?
> 
> Where can I buy it in Canada? Be nice to buy it first day of release. I hate waiting for stuff to come out.


I know there's at least one in town here, but from what I can gather, they're 'made to order'...EVGA's site suggests that they're clocked 52MHz higher than the 'regular' 780 Ti Classified, though that is probably all academic, coming down how you cool them, and how you feed them power, especially running more than two....


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> what is the point of KPE if it's going to be greenlight limited? I thought that's what people were paying for?


I am wondering the same thing, and unless I am missing something, I really don't get why people who own 780 ti classy are excited about KPE







Judging by jacob's comments, kpe may also be subject to the same green light restrictions as the ti classy








oh well, i am no hurry, as my Titans will serve me well until the next real card release. But, i will keep an eye on kpe, in case its turns out not to be another bait and switch


----------



## szeged

im exited for the kingpin because if it is limited on a hardware level, ill be voiding the warranty and modding the hardware.


----------



## Jpmboy

Daaum - I'd really like to try a kingpin, but that new Dell 4K monitor will be launching about the same time... decisions, decisions.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> soon


Soon cannot come soon enough... LOL


----------



## VSG

From kingpincooling,


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> From kingpincooling,


hahaha awesome.


----------



## VSG

Also, this from FTW12345:
Quote:


> GTX Classified controller update
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> recently some issue bump up seems ti classy have some voltage limit
> 
> I'm planning to check what's going on and might be a new version of classified controller will release soon try to resolve it.
> 
> still not sure what's going on cos on my card it running 1.425V no problem at all, however will try to enhance PWM since this board can control everything via i2c bus !!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Also, this from FTW12345:


sweet that would be awesome.

still getting a couple kingpins when they drop.

anyone needing a cheap 780ti classified + EK backplate should keep their eye on the for sale/wanted forum section in the next week


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> From kingpincooling,
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1841755/width/500/height/1000


Nice shot from the KP cooling. I may have some exclusive photos for us soon will be up.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Nice shot from the KP cooling. I may have some exclusive photos for us soon will be up.


did you get one early?


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> did you get one early?


He must know someone on the inside...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> did you get one early?


That would be dope!

Sorry to see your lighting was a dud with the Elpida memory. I was afraid you were going to get that Elpida crap on your card. Tough break, but I warned you!.









Having Elpida sucks, my first Classified had it and it angered me! My new Classy is so much better. Without that memory overclock, 1400+ core looks tame in certain benchmarks.


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Still working on BIOS, may be this week. KPE will be similar.


Hello Guys,

What's the problem with the Classified bios? I think I have missed that point ...

Are we talking about the 780Ti bios or both 780 and ti classi?

Thanks


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> What's the problem with the Classified bios? I think I have missed that point ...
> 
> Are we talking about the 780Ti bios or both 780 and ti classi?
> 
> Thanks


Just the 780 Ti Classified. I think the 780 Classified is still solid above 1.4v.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Daaum - I'd really like to try a kingpin, but that new Dell 4K monitor will be launching about the same time... decisions, decisions.


27" 4k ehhh. 27" is to small for 4k, you're going to have to sit like 5 inches from you're monitor to read anything.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 27" 4k ehhh. 27" is to small for 4k, you're going to have to sit like 5 inches from you're monitor to read anything.


I find 27" borderline for 2560 x 1440 and I have 20/10 vision, and still find myself leaning in squinting at the monitor sometimes.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 27" 4k ehhh. 27" is to small for 4k, you're going to have to sit like 5 inches from you're monitor to read anything.


I totally agree... You need more screen real estate for 4k.. 27" would be a waste, imo... To small.... I would take a 4k 40" monitor @120hz..







If they made one I would buy it... :


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

My four new friends and I would like to join the club please:-

http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0236.jpg.html
http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0232.jpg.html

Awesome cards, luv em already!!!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> did you get one early?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> He must know someone on the inside...


----------



## VSG

I hate you for teasing us like that









Meanwhile over at MSI, no plans for a 780Ti Lightning and they are considering enforcing their rule on warranty being void upon aftermarket cooling modifications owing to a lot of recent GPU RMAs. That does not bode well for that 290x Lightning!


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> My four new friends and I would like to join the club please:-
> 
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0236.jpg.html
> http://s255.photobucket.com/user/bigdudepaul/media/IMG_0232.jpg.html
> 
> Awesome cards, luv em already!!!


quick question on why you have 2 air and 2 water ones?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I hate you for teasing us like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile over at MSI, no plans for a 780Ti Lightning and they are *considering enforcing their rule on warranty being void upon aftermarket cooling modifications* owing to a lot of recent GPU RMAs. That does not bode well for that 290x Lightning!


it was gonna happen. There is a reason, even with all the poop recently, that I'll stick with EVGA (as much as I honestly don't want to), as long as you don't screw up the card physically when putting on the third party coolers (air or blocks) they will still warranty it since there isn't a telltale that the OEM cooler ever came off of it.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> I totally agree... You need more screen real estate for 4k.. 27" would be a waste, imo... To small.... I would take a 4k 40" monitor @120hz..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they made one I would buy it... :


yeah it's got to be 37"+ for 4k


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah it's got to be 37"+ for 4k


32" would be the sweet spot me thinks.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> it was gonna happen. There is a reason, even with all the poop recently, that I'll stick with EVGA (as much as I honestly don't want to), as long as you don't screw up the card physically when putting on the third party coolers (air or blocks) they will still warranty it since there isn't a telltale that the OEM cooler ever came off of it.


Ya, I got it in writing that the rule is not yet being enforced but it "may" depend on the person handling the individual RMA if he/she decided to honor warranty or not. That's a bit too ambiguous for me- especially as they keep advertising the lightning series for extreme overclocking.


----------



## Jimhans1

Lol, so they put it in writing that it's "not" actually in writing.







way to ambiguous.


----------



## VSG

lol yes, I sent them another email explaining why that made no sense but no reply since then.

To anyone looking for EK Classy blocks, I just spoke with Eric from HellFire Toyz and he said he can get them special ordered as early as this Monday if you contact him. I have ordered from him many times before and have no issues recommending him to anyone. This is what he said regarding contact info:
Quote:


> phone or email is best or better yet skype
> 
> Phone: 623-328-7601
> email: located below in our signature
> skype: hellfire-toyz
> Kindest Regards,
> 
> Eric Michalak
> CEO - FOUNDER OF HELLFIRE TOYZ L.L.C.
> Phone: (623)-328-7601
> salesandsupport @ hellfiretoyz.com
> https://www.facebook.com/HellfireToyz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 27" 4k ehhh. 27" is to small for 4k, you're going to have to sit like 5 inches from you're monitor to read anything.


You can set the print/type size to what ever you want. And yes - at 8" it looks spectacular!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I find 27" borderline for 2560 x 1440 and I have 20/10 vision, and still find myself leaning in squinting at the monitor sometimes.


Yeah. ditto. Too bad 1440P monitors are 60Hz unless you overclock them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> I totally agree... You need more screen real estate for 4k.. 27" would be a waste, imo... To small.... *I would take a 4k 40" monitor @120hz*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they made one I would buy it... :


Coming soon.
the ~$600 unit is 28' right? big deal.
Right now I use a 30" HPZRw and a 50" 4K.
Can't upload a "prntscren" of my current desktop - it's 12mB and exceeds OCN's limit !







Makes my HP 1600P monitor look like a cell phone screen - and that's a fantastic monitor.

...maybe I'll buy 2.









take a drive and have a look at any 4K screeen/monitor. It's like going from 480i to 1080P was 2 decades ago.


----------



## lilchronic

it's only 30hz


----------



## Jpmboy

what is?


----------



## VSG

The refresh rate on that 28" 4k Dell monitor, that and TN were the major compromises to keep it priced at $699.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The refresh rate on that 28" 4k Dell monitor, that and TN were the major compromises to keep it priced at $699.


it is dp1.2a. 60Hz.

if not - HP Dell will have a lot of stock unsold.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it is dp1.2a. 60Hz.
> 
> if not - HP will have a lot of stock unsold.


Dell 28" Ultra HD Monitor (P2815Q) offers 3840*2160 resolution with 30Hz refresh rate, which may be enough for movies and is definitely enough for productivity applications, but is barely sufficient for gamers who want to have 60Hz refresh rate (which is only supported in 1920*1080 resolution). The display features anti-glare TN panel technology that supports 30-bits colour depth (1.073 billion


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The refresh rate on that 28" 4k Dell monitor, that and TN were the major compromises to keep it priced at $699.


yeah that one


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah that one


won't be buying that! what a stupid product.

was expectingh a cheaper version of this: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&sku=860-bbcd

so... kingpin it is!!


----------



## Jpmboy

12mB png becomes 2mb jpeg:


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> From kingpincooling,


I guess that board is great for overclocking. I am using it in my backup rig right now but I should see what my classy ti can do on it.


----------



## brutus090

Looking to be added if I may...
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/f82gf/

Edit: meant to add some numbers:
780 Classified
Stock Cooler
1248 core/1715 mem
1.250V


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 27" 4k ehhh. 27" is to small for 4k, you're going to have to sit like 5 inches from you're monitor to read anything.


Naw, if you use a high-DPI aware OS like Win 8.1, everything is normal size or whatever you want to set it at. My 24" 4K's clarity is just unbelievable...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Naw, if you use a high-DPI aware OS like Win 8.1, everything is normal size or whatever you want to set it at. My 24" 4K's clarity is just unbelievable...


nice i just put it up to 125%







forgot about that, i usually just hit controll and scroll wheel to zoom in
is there a difference between Windows7 and 8.1 ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Naw, if you use a high-DPI aware OS like Win 8.1, everything is normal size or whatever you want to set it at. My 24" 4K's clarity is just unbelievable...


^^ this!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> nice i just put it up to 125%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot about that, i usually just hit controll and scroll wheel to zoom in
> is there a difference between Windows7 and 8.1 ?


yes.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes.


i mean the dpi thing what is better about it on windows 8.1 over windows7 ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i mean the dpi thing what is better about it on windows 8.1 over windows7 ?


w7 has to be manually set for high DPI displays. W8 is easier in that regard... maybe only THAT regard!









I set custom fonts to 110%. 125% can screw up some things like real temp or other "windows" with fixed text sizes.


----------



## CallsignVega

http://blogs.windows.com/windows/b/extremewindows/archive/2013/07/15/windows-8-1-dpi-scaling-enhancements.aspx


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> quick question on why you have 2 air and 2 water ones?


Two separate rigs!!!

See my profile dude.


----------



## VSG

I think quite a few of you would want to read this: http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?p=26882


----------



## CallsignVega

I wonder who this "Xti" guy is..


----------



## szeged

hes testing it on ln2 at -30c then saying " results like this are normal for water and air"

?


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hes testing it on ln2 at -30c then saying " results like this are normal for water and air"?


So you going to try the bios?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hes testing it on ln2 at -30c then saying " results like this are normal for water and air"
> 
> So you going to try the bios?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i already downloaded it and will test in a couple hours when it gets colder.
> 
> but i still think that since he only tested it on ln2 that the results shouldnt be compared to watercooling set ups and expect the same thing. Im expecting the same problems personally, but i could be wrong. I always OC my classys with a dmm to see the real voltages and still anything past 1.4v crashes for me on any bios i have used so far, but lets see if these are some miracle bios.
Click to expand...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hes testing it on ln2 at -30c then saying " results like this are normal for water and air"
> 
> ?


44 C at 100% fan isn't LN2.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah i already downloaded it and will test in a couple hours when it gets colder.
> 
> but i still think that since he only tested it on ln2 that the results shouldnt be compared to watercooling set ups and expect the same thing. Im expecting the same problems personally, but i could be wrong. I always OC my classys with a dmm to see the real voltages and still anything past 1.4v crashes for me on any bios i have used so far, but lets see if these are some miracle bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hes testing it on ln2 at -30c then saying " results like this are normal for water and air"?


Very cool







.. Let me know your results...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 43 C at 100% fan isn't LN2.


i must have been looking at the wrong picture then.

also 43c is still pretty cool for air cooling at those voltages. not everyone will be in a meat locker when running on air.


----------



## VSG

I think the issue I have with his post is that he thinks the BSODs are rare- clearly that isn't the case. I am also fairly certain this is probably EVGA's handiwork in having him post this.

Anyway, Jacob replied back on Twitter that the KPE will be sold on EVGA.com only, at least initially. I was hoping to put those Amazon gift cards to use and maybe get 2 if they were worth it but I may now get one KPE and one regular classified instead for SLI and gaming. Now all I need is the KPE to not disappoint.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i must have been looking at the wrong picture then.
> 
> also 43c is still pretty cool for air cooling at those voltages. not everyone will be in a meat locker when running on air.


That is just his low demand temp for the screenshot. He has a small render test window open to keep the clocks up for the screenshot I'd imagine.


----------



## szeged

sorry im just having brain farts all day today i guess. Ignoring his temps and clock speeds and voltages then. Ill try it for myself and see how far i can get those bios on water using a dmm to monitor the voltages like i have been when i get shut downs.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> can you specify *KPE will be similar* is? As far As I know Green Light for the KPE was lifted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is why I'm jump on day one.


The KPE is in the exact same boat as the 780 TI Classified - EVGA has to get by Nvidia for an official EVGA BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I think quite a few of you would want to read this: http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?p=26882


Well that's interesting. How does it stack up against the current best non-official BIOS?


----------



## lilchronic

im trying the bios now and it's weird it takes a long time for precision x to open up?
i switch to the stock bios or skyn3ts and it opens instantly on reboot ?


----------



## Korax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I wonder who this "Xti" guy is..


Wel

EVGA's bios they can't release. Just an assumption tho.


----------



## lilchronic

still get shutdowns when i go past 1.5v on DVM or 1.45 on classy voltage tool.

did'nt even need to raise power target


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> soon















































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I hate you for teasing us like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile over at MSI, no plans for a 780Ti Lightning and they are considering enforcing their rule on warranty being void upon aftermarket cooling modifications owing to a lot of recent GPU RMAs. That does not bode well for that 290x Lightning!


this color in my veins begins to change....

damn, I was going to... nvm... I don't want to get flamed from my own team. I have no plans to trade in titans. I will use them for the rest of my life!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> still get shutdowns when i go past 1.5v on DVM or 1.45 on classy voltage tool.
> 
> did'nt even need to raise power target


dont worry, were just doing it wrong







the 1% that dont get shut downs are just good overclockers is all.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> still get shutdowns when i go past 1.5v on DVM or 1.45 on classy voltage tool.
> 
> did'nt even need to raise power target


That's with the new bios. I wonder what we are doing wrong. He said he tested it on air and watercooling. All he looked to be using was the bios and an evbot. I am doing a huge build right now and I pulled my cards out of my rig. I want to put them back in so badly to try this.

are you using an evbot. if so do you have ocp set to extreme.

he was using an evbot so we need someone to test it with one before we say it doesn't work. try setting ocp to extreme.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That's with the new bios. I wonder what we are doing wrong. He said he tested it on air and watercooling. All he looked to be using was the bios and an evbot. I am doing a huge build right now and I pulled my cards out of my rig. I want to put them back in so badly to try this.
> 
> are you using an evbot. if so do you have ocp set to extreme.
> 
> he was using an evbot so we need someone to test it with one before we say it doesn't work. try setting ocp to extreme.


ill be testing mine in roughly 30 minutes, maybe an hour using an evbot and these bios. Ill report back all runs, successful and failed and at what voltages/clock speeds they are done at.


----------



## n0ypi

Is this card worth the extra $40? I'm not really a hardcore overclocker. I just use the sliders but I don't mess around with the voltage ahaha. Is this card for me or should I stick with the SC ACX version?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> Is this card worth the extra $40? I'm not really a hardcore overclocker. I just use the sliders but I don't mess around with the voltage ahaha. Is this card for me or should I stick with the SC ACX version?


I would stick to the other models if you are not looking to void warranties & break forum records. just my


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That's with the new bios. I wonder what we are doing wrong. He said he tested it on air and watercooling. All he looked to be using was the bios and an evbot. I am doing a huge build right now and I pulled my cards out of my rig. I want to put them back in so badly to try this.
> 
> are you using an evbot. if so do you have ocp set to extreme.
> 
> he was using an evbot so we need someone to test it with one before we say it doesn't work. try setting ocp to extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> ill be testing mine in roughly 30 minutes, maybe an hour using an evbot and these bios. Ill report back all runs, successful and failed and at what voltages/clock speeds they are done at.
Click to expand...

yes please do, I am a little excited but at the same time after reading his post he says that these cards watercooled should hit 1450+, we are already so close to that. He said 1.4v is enough for watercooling. Once he raised it above 1.4v evga precision x said 0c so he must have switched to some more exotic cooling. I think we are pretty much at our watercooled limits. When I go from 1.4v to 1.5v I see my temps and power usage go up but I cant gain any clock speed. imo my card just doesn't respond to anything above about 1.4v unless I got it colder. If 1450 core is some of the higher end clocks we see watercooled I am pretty happy with 1424core.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That's with the new bios. I wonder what we are doing wrong. He said he tested it on air and watercooling. All he looked to be using was the bios and an evbot. I am doing a huge build right now and I pulled my cards out of my rig. I want to put them back in so badly to try this.
> 
> are you using an evbot. if so do you have ocp set to extreme.
> 
> he was using an evbot so we need someone to test it with one before we say it doesn't work. try setting ocp to extreme.


no i dont have an evbot


----------



## strong island 1

I thought this was interesting.

"Conclusion so far?? This bios WORKS! It's perfect for maximum air and water overclocking on TI classy. I had no issues with it what so ever. *When adjusting voltage you may run into some weird NV driver stuff with bsods, but its really random and rare and entirely driver issue.*

Pushing the card now more to see if any limit on bios exists at all. At speeds greater than 1500mhz Ti wattage output/input goes up exponentially, so beyond that clock speed they are really clockspeed/ temperature bound when warmer than -30c.
1610mhz needed 1420mv set on evbot and temps of -40c or so.
*Card finally crashed a few times at 1650mhz in firestrike due to another Ti limitation completely unrelated to bios."*

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?p=26882

Also he says something about raising the pwm frequency +500mhz, I wonder how we can do that. Another thing I noticed is his test bed he specifically put pcie 2.0. I have been using 3.0. I wonder if it matters. I'm just trying to think of all the things we can try, might as well apply all of his settings. I am about to setup my classy on my asus impact with a small loop to test it out while I work on my new build


----------



## lilchronic

dbl post


----------



## lilchronic

http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2096073


----------



## skupples

I think what Chronchron was trying to say was...
Quote:


> "And since EVGA still doesn't know how to evade nvidia greenlight that means that...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. limited like the classified just binned chips................*..WRONG!*
> 2. Doesn't come out and gets cancelled(unlikely)...............*100% UNLIKELY*
> 3. EVGA decides to allow hardmodding of the card to go past nvidia's greenlight.................*.Every card ive tested did close to 1800mhz without a single mod,* most over 1800. We just hit 1950+ in the lab and still no mods!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Just wait and see, don't speculate. *You think I would put my name on a locked down card?*


dats so hot. I'm wet. My wallet is crying, my brain is yelling @ my wallet. Must. Save. Money. For Caselabs & Maxwell.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes please do, I am a little excited but at the same time after reading his post he says that these cards watercooled should hit 1450+, we are already so close to that. He said 1.4v is enough for watercooling. Once he raised it above 1.4v evga precision x said 0c so he must have switched to some more exotic cooling. I think we are pretty much at our watercooled limits. When I go from 1.4v to 1.5v I see my temps and power usage go up but I cant gain any clock speed. imo my card just doesn't respond to anything above about 1.4v unless I got it colder. If 1450 core is some of the higher end clocks we see watercooled I am pretty happy with 1424core.


yeah after 1.4v i saw he went to ln2, idk if its because thats all he cared to test or if his temps were just insane or something.

Im not really happy sitting at under 1450 on these cards either, and if it truly is limited by temps its time to graduate from water up to big boy cooling for me.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think what Chronchron was trying to say was...
> dats so hot. I'm wet. My wallet is crying, my brain is yelling @ my wallet. Must. Save. Money. For Caselabs & Maxwell.










yes


----------



## strong island 1

if kingpin says the drivers limit the ti classy's to 1600mhz I wonder how the kingpin edition classified gets around this, aren't they going to have to use the same drivers. I know he said he didn't have to do HARD mods but I wonder if the drivers still need to be modded.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I think quite a few of you would want to read this: http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?p=26882


thanks a lot for posting this by the way. +rep


----------



## szeged

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2553

from the man himself.

custom bios, custom evbot firmware.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2553
> 
> from the man himself.
> 
> custom bios, custom evbot firmware.


he says it will only work on the kingpin edition but i am so tempted to try it on my card. at least the evbot firmware.


----------



## szeged

yeah i wanna try the evbot firmware lol

ill wait to flash the bios onto the kingpin though, i wanna sell off this classified in good working condition with no screwed up bios lol.

im guessing next week we will be seeing kingpins arrive?

i also wanna know if the included vrm heatsink plate thing will fit with EK blocks or if we have to chop off part of it to get it to work with the blocks.


----------



## askala2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah i wanna try the evbot firmware lol
> 
> ill wait to flash the bios onto the kingpin though, i wanna sell off this classified in good working condition with no screwed up bios lol.
> 
> im guessing next week we will be seeing kingpins arrive?
> 
> i also wanna know if the included vrm heatsink plate thing will fit with EK blocks or if we have to chop off part of it to get it to work with the blocks.


is it dangerous?^^

but i will try too....


----------



## szeged

OT

watching that garbage movie "the fog" i feel sorry for people who were forced to watch the full video with no breaks.

im about 25 minutes in and want to shoot my face off. How did this thing hit theaters.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> OT
> 
> watching that garbage movie "the fog" i feel sorry for people who were forced to watch the full video with no breaks.
> 
> im about 25 minutes in and want to shoot my face off. How did this thing hit theaters.


i'm going crazy trying to figure out what to sell to get this kingpin card. I can't decide if it's worth selling my ti classy's for. Damn I really thought this was it for awhile. I have bought way too many gk110 cards. 2 titans, 3 780 classy's and 2 780 ti classy's. I sold the titans and 780's but I still lost a ton of money. I wish I had better credit. This would be a perfect time to pull out a card.


----------



## szeged

sell one of your classys and pitch in the rest of your own cash to buy it.

Ill be buying one, then selling my classys to cover the cost of them lol.


----------



## askala2

and is http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?p=26882

is the xti bios stable???
anyone use??????????

i wil try~ tonight~^^


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*
> 
> and is http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?p=26882
> 
> is the xti bios stable???
> anyone use??????????
> 
> i wil try~ tonight~^^


skynets bios is better , ever since i flashed the bios px takes about 3 minutes to load after reboot, shutting down my rig takes about 3 min stuck at the shutting down screen . i switch back to stock bios everything runs smooth again


----------



## szeged

trying to flash the xti bios, nothing works when trying to flash it.

says the rom isnt found or something with ez3flash. Oh well ill just stick with skyn3t bios on this card till kingpins arrive.

Tried benching on skyn3t bios tonight

i got one fluke run in at 1450/2125 on skyn3t bios in firestrike @ 1.4v on the evbot. Tried to run it again and it just shuts down every time. same settings as the one completed run.

putting the evbot back in its box until i get a kingpin because this classy is going to make me pop a vein in my head.


----------



## Darklyspectre

flying home today. so I will arrive in belgium tommorow. when I get home I will probably pass the hell out since I can never sleep on planes and I got a 13 hour trip ahead of me.

When I wake up im going to finish finding the limit of my asus directCU II 680's limit(seriously that cooling is stupid huge but it works so good) and then I will install the Ti classy and see what happens.

I will see how the kingpin will go once people actually get them in their hands. If KP is true to his word on the forums and the KPE has no voltage limiting evil then I might cave in and get one if I can get a good price for my classified.


----------



## szeged

I want to know how hes managed to get the cards to not shut down every time.

im getting shut downs anywhere from 1.4v to 1.5v with a dmm reading and anywhere from 1400 to 1450 core. Shutdowns galore. surely hes seen the shutdown problem if its so widespread and hes just using a normal every day classy and normal drivers/bios? i dont think he would lie about not seeing the problem at all.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I want to know how hes managed to get the cards to not shut down every time.
> 
> im getting shut downs anywhere from 1.4v to 1.5v with a dmm reading and anywhere from 1400 to 1450 core. Shutdowns galore. surely hes seen the shutdown problem if its so widespread and hes just using a normal every day classy and normal drivers/bios? i dont think he would lie about not seeing the problem at all.


do you think you are shutting down because you are reaching your core clock limits. is it a bsod or a restart. It would make sense for your card to be topping out at about 1450mhz for watercooling. I'm definitely not limited to 1.4v, I have set 1.5v without shutting down. Do you have ocp set to extreme on your evbot.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I want to know how hes managed to get the cards to not shut down every time.
> 
> im getting shut downs anywhere from 1.4v to 1.5v with a dmm reading and anywhere from 1400 to 1450 core. Shutdowns galore. surely hes seen the shutdown problem if its so widespread and hes just using a normal every day classy and normal drivers/bios? i dont think he would lie about not seeing the problem at all.


Honestly. I don't know. I know he is a well respected overclocker and all. but lilchronic who has used this mysterious person's bios is complaining it apparently makes their rig act slower. too bad he didn't try seeing if the overclock improved.

We just don't know. Eh I will know about mine soon


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> do you think you are shutting down because you are reaching your core clock limits. is it a bsod or a restart. It would make sense for your card to be topping out at about 1450mhz for watercooling. I'm definitely not limited to 1.4v, I have set 1.5v without shutting down. Do you have ocp set to extreme on your evbot.


they are black screen retarts, no bsod at all.

I have the evbot ocp set to extreme. it could be 1450 is just as high as my card wants to go no matter the voltage =\

OT- still trying to finish " the fog" netflix gave it a recommended score for me of 2 out of 5....i should have listened. This is like getting teeth pulled.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> do you think you are shutting down because you are reaching your core clock limits. is it a bsod or a restart. It would make sense for your card to be topping out at about 1450mhz for watercooling. I'm definitely not limited to 1.4v, I have set 1.5v without shutting down. Do you have ocp set to extreme on your evbot.


Same here szeged and Strong. I can get a shutdown if I go too far on AB clocks but I never get any black screens or restarts on the EVbot up to 1.51v.......obviously that 's my bravery limit though.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> OT- still trying to finish " the fog" netflix gave it a recommended score for me of 2 out of 5....i should have listened. This is like getting teeth pulled.


Is that a remake? I watched a film called "The Fog" about 20 years ago.







...........wasn't too bad..........Horror film I think.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Is that a remake? I watched a film called "The Fog" about 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........wasn't too bad..........Horror film I think.


yeah this is a remake of that one.

the one you watched was pretty good, i watched in a while back, just now getting to the remake...which is horrible and shouldnt ever be compared lol. I finally finished it, on to another B rated horror movie.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I want to know how hes managed to get the cards to not shut down every time.
> 
> im getting shut downs anywhere from 1.4v to 1.5v with a dmm reading and anywhere from 1400 to 1450 core. Shutdowns galore. surely hes seen the shutdown problem if its so widespread and hes just using a normal every day classy and normal drivers/bios? i dont think he would lie about not seeing the problem at all.


Not sure if you are referring to Vince (kingpin), but if you are, then you have to remember who he is. Kingpin is exclusive to EVGA, so it's safe to assume that he has some sort of software volt mod for precision and access to the programmable chip on the 780ti classy.
Just as Unwinder has had access to Kepler series programmable chips so far, as he was the author of kboost for precision. It was only after Uwinder made his unlocked AB available on Guru3d, that a couple of good guys here expanded on it and gave us complete volt unlock on these cards.

Whether such a hack will be available for KPE is up in the air. Time will tell.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Here's my GPUZ validation links for membership:-

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ep3h8/

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/e48xn/

Please add me - Thanks!!!


----------



## VSG

Update from FTW12345 re:Classified Controller:
Quote:


> Update with file attached... finally it seems working to control PWM.
> 
> For extreme OCers! please try to raise PWM frequency to 600Khz to see if it improves your shut down issue.
> 
> http://www28.zippyshare.com/v/46488401/file.html


Can someone please try this and see if it helps with the shut downs?


----------



## ozyo

I wonder how good my classi "780ti" is

1201mhz @ 1.2v


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> I wonder how good my classi "780ti" is
> 
> 1201mhz @ 1.2v


That honestly seems to be average, see how far you can push it at 1.212 volts.

I can push mine to 1305 at 1.212, with only a couple stutters, but no crashing or black screens or anything


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2096073


that's what I wanted to read. kingpin protecting *his brand*


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> That honestly seems to be average, see how far you can push it at 1.212 volts.
> 
> I can push mine to 1305 at 1.212, with only a couple stutters, but no crashing or black screens or anything


average that great I thought its @#$%








I'll try 1.212
1215mhz/[email protected]
In this way I need 1.5v for 1500mhz its junk not average


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> do you think you are shutting down because you are reaching your core clock limits. is it a bsod or a restart. It would make sense for your card to be topping out at about 1450mhz for watercooling. I'm definitely not limited to 1.4v, I have set 1.5v without shutting down. *Do you have ocp set to extreme on your evbot*.


yup - need to do this, for sure.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Update from FTW12345 re:Classified Controller:
> Can someone please try this and see if it helps with the shut downs?


on damn, zippyshare BS.


----------



## CallsignVega

I don't see 600 KHz, just 400 with that tool.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Update from FTW12345 re:Classified Controller:
> Can someone please try this and see if it helps with the shut downs?


Don't know if it helps with the shutdowns, but it does adjust PWM Freq. The range is from 260 kHz to 400 kHz on the Xti bios. I can make a pass through Firestrike Extreme at 1360 at 1.31 when before I needed over 1.4 volts to make it through the first test at one bin lower speed. There is hope for 1400 Mhz on my sample again.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Don't know if it helps with the shutdowns, but it does adjust PWM Freq. The range is from 260 kHz to 400 kHz on the Xti bios. I can make a pass through Firestrike Extreme at 1360 at 1.31 when before I needed over 1.4 volts to make it through the first test at one bin lower speed. There is hope for 1400 Mhz on my sample again.


Very nice! Are you on water or air? The PWMs can get real hot at high frequency so be sure to have them well cooled either way.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I don't see 600 KHz, just 400 with that tool.


I wonder if those are offsets to the default PWM frequency?


----------



## ozyo

what is pwm freq ?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> on damn, zippyshare BS.


 Classified_v2.0.4.0.zip 203k .zip file


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> what is pwm freq ?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse-width_modulation









The way I understand it is the the PWM frequency is another way to offset vdroop by lengthening or shortening the electric pulses that supply voltage.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Very nice! Are you on water or air? The PWMs can get real hot at high frequency so be sure to have them well cooled either way.


I'm on water using an EK block. The PWM control seems to have given me a couple bins in speed at a few voltage ticks lower. If your just looking at bench stable, it probably gives a few more bins than that. I really want to see what +600 can do now as +140 helped a decent amount.


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse-width_modulation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way I understand it is the the PWM frequency is another way to offset vdroop by lengthening or shortening the electric pulses that supply voltage.



that explains everything lol
so 312khz safe on air ?


----------



## WebTourist

Fire Strike - Link



Fire Strike Extreme - Link



Unigine: Heaven



Unigine: Valley



*
Evga 780ti Classified SLI*





Fire Strike SLI- Link



Fire Strike Extreme SLI- Link



Unigine: Heaven SLI



Unigine: Valley SLI





















Spoiler: Hardware



Case - Cooler Master Storm Trooper
DDR - Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB DDR3-1866, KIT OF 4
CPU - Intel Core i7-3770K
Motherboard - Asus Maximus 5 Extreme ROG Republic of Gamers
PSU - SilverStone ST1500
GPU - SLI 2 x EVGA GTX 780 ti
SSD - Intel SSD 330 120GB
SSD - Intel SSD 330 180GB
HDD - HGST 1TB HTS721010A9E630 7K1000 SA3
3D Monitor - Asus VG278H 3D
3D glasses - NVIDIA 3D Vision 2 -- Full HD Stereoscopic
Sou headset Asus HS-W1 wireless

CPU:
- EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Acetal+Nickel
GPU:
- 2 x EK-FC780 GTX Classy - Acetal+Nickel
- 2 x EK-FC780 GTX Classy Backplate - Black
- 1 x EK-FC Terminal DUAL Serial 3-Slot
Radiators:
- Black Ice GT Xtreme 240
- Black Ice GT Stealth 240
- Magicool 120 Ultra
Pumps:
- 2 x Alphacool D5-VPP655
Reservoir:
- XSPC Twin D5 Dual Bay Reservoir
Fittings:
- 3 x Alphacool HF 90 G1/4OD 10mm (3/8 ID - 5/8 OD) Chrome
- 4 x Alphacool HF 45 G1/4OD 10mm (3/8 ID - 5/8 OD) - Chrome
- 5 x Alphacool HF G1/4OD 10mm (3/8 ID - 5/8 OD) - Chrome
Coolant:
- Feser One Cooling Fluid - PURE / NO UV - Red
Tube:
- Tygon R3603 - HighFlow - 3/8 ID - 5/8 OD - Clear


----------



## dentnu

Has anyone been able to open and extract the 780i31_zip posted by kingpin for the evbot I keep getting CRC error on extraction. If anyone been able to get it can you please post it.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I don't see 600 KHz, just 400 with that tool.


I'm going to try when I get home. In the kingpin post he said adjust it to 500 and that should be enough. it can't go up to 500?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Has anyone been able to open and extract the 780i31_zip posted by kingpin for the evbot I keep getting CRC error on extraction. If anyone been able to get it can you please post it.


I had to use 7zip and "open archive" for some of his files. I couldn't just extract it.


----------



## strong island 1

dp


----------



## szeged

how can you adjust the pwm? i havent downloaded the new ftw bios yet since im going on 20 hours awake or something so id be too tired to overclock it properly anyways. if anyone else does flash it and try, please post results.


----------



## VSG

It is not a bios, just a new Classy tool that has a 4th slider for PWM frequency. I opened it up and managed to get a peek for about 2 seconds before all sorts of error messages popped up since I tried it out on my AMD GPU driven laptop lol.


----------



## szeged

oh so i dont even have to flash anything? i might try it right quick before i pass out then lol.

edit - downloaded it...it only goes to 400? someones screwin with us


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> how can you adjust the pwm? i havent downloaded the new ftw bios yet since im going on 20 hours awake or something so id be too tired to overclock it properly anyways. if anyone else does flash it and try, please post results.


it should be a slider in the updated software tool. In his post he says try 600 and kingpin said 500 in his post so it should go over 400. Like criminal said they might just be offsets to the default value.

If anyone ever has problems or features seem missing with the software tool please give feedback to ftw12345 at the kingpin forums. He seems like a nice guy. I have given him feedback before and he implemented the changes fast and we had the bios fix. He was the first person to release a bios that fixed our bsod's. At first I thought he worked for evga or something but if you look at his previous posts over there it doesn't seem like he does. He deserves a lot of credit for fixing our bsod issues. Also, i'm not sure if he is the original author of the software tool but he certainly knows how to revise it.

After reading kingpins post last night I kind of feel dumb. I'm not going to make any judgements about my card until I get a dmm and know what load voltage my card runs at. He was so right when he said "we wonder why nvidia wants to stop voltage control" I apply all of these settings without even really knowing what is going on with my card and what my load voltages are.


----------



## szeged

yeah im trying it out now, only goes to 400. Ill check it out when i wake up i guess lol.

i wish the evbot had this option on it.


----------



## VSG

Ya. someone needs to post in his thread. I don't have an account on there but I noticed Strong Island is a member there as well.


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm going to try when I get home. In the kingpin post he said adjust it to 500 and that should be enough. it can't go up to 500?
> *I had to use 7zip and "open archive" for some of his files. I couldn't just extract it*.


Was able to extract it like you posted but the evbot flash tool says its not a vald hex file... Were you able to flash it ?


----------



## szeged

wonder if the new evbot firmware only works with KPE cards or all classys.


----------



## Deaf Jam

At same voltages under water (1.35 V), I go from 1306 stable to 1346 stable, or stable as I can tell after one hour. Going up to 1.4 V does not get me a single speed bin artifact free. This is the speed where my card would fail previously without a polar vortex and a door open, so think I may just be at my cards limit for the temperature range I'm able to provide and the tools available right now. Awesome improvement to the tool.

Oh, my validation I have been forgetting: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/72s7x/


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I have bought way too many gk110 cards. 2 titans, 3 780 classy's and 2 780 ti classy's. I sold the titans and 780's *but I still lost a ton of money.*


This made me lol. I totally identify with this.


----------



## Unlucky_7

Managed a complete valley run @ 1450Mhz using the new Classified controller











Would *always* randomly shutdown before.


----------



## ozyo

ok so I put pwm freq to 312khz and I get extra 14mhz something is better than nothing


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> ok so I put pwm freq to 312khz and I get extra 14mhz something is better than nothing


I am excited to try this.


----------



## vlps5122

i dont think increasing pwm frequency would increase temps would it?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i dont think increasing pwm frequency would increase temps would it?


It would on the PWM controllers.


----------



## lilchronic

new classy tool seems like the pwm freq. raises the actual voltage more
used to run up to 1.362v now with the pwm freq i get 1.372v also gained about 60mhz with the same voltage through the classy tool


----------



## vlps5122

I can confirm, increasing pwm freq from 260 to 312 has increased idle temps, so presumably voltages


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Classified_v2.0.4.0.zip 203k .zip file


thanks bro!


----------



## vlps5122

all else equal, simply increasing pwm freq from 260 to 312 has increased my core clock by +39mhz at the exact same voltage, testing if +52 is stable now


----------



## szeged

so increasing pwm is gaining better overclocks for people, with no shut downs?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so increasing pwm is gaining better overclocks for people, with no shut downs?


higher overclocks because the voltage @ load goes up a little . havent had a shutdown yet but i havent pushed past 1.425v and DVM read's 1.505v max @ load


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> higher overclocks because the voltage @ load goes up a little


any shutdowns?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> any shutdowns?


edited first post


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> higher overclocks because the voltage @ load goes up a little . havent had a shutdown yet but i havent pushed past 1.425v and DVM read's 1.505v max @ load


the thing is increasing pwm from 260 to 312 MAYBE increases voltage by .01v, but that nets me a +39mhz overclock whereas increasing voltages and not pwm would take more like .03-.04v to get that 39 increase


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> the thing is increasing pwm from 260 to 312 MAYBE increases voltage by .01v, but that nets me a +39mhz overclock whereas increasing voltages and not pwm would take more like .3-.4v to get that .39 increase


Looks like were gonna need a rundown on the updated classy tool and what does what.

What does the PWM values effect?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> the thing is increasing pwm from 260 to 312 MAYBE increases voltage by .01v, but that nets me a +39mhz overclock whereas increasing voltages and not pwm would take more like .3-.4v to get that .39 increase


yeah true i does help.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> edited first post


cool, well let us know how it goes







ill test it myself tonight, but im still fearing shut downs lol.


----------



## knersie69

Here are my results if you can call it that. Previously my card would fail Fire strike at 1300mhz at 1.3v but after increasing the PWM to 312kHz it passed it at those setting. If you were wondering why I'm doing it at such low voltages and speeds it because I haven't put my card under water cause I'm waiting to see if I'm going to get a KPE

I tried going up to 1359mhz but it would fail on me even at 1.4v. Cant say that I am very happy about it.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Sorry to bother you all, but I had a quick question. When our taxes get back to use my wife is very generously buying me 2x 780 classys. I currently am using this PSU:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139011

Its a very solid PSU but will it be enough to run these 2 beasts with a 2500k at 4.5ghz? Overclocked? (why wouldn't u overclock these?!?)

I really don't want to have to get a new PSU if I can help it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey guys - still working with the new tool, but pwm switching frequency hhas certainly bought me a few clock bins !!!









big improvement!!


----------



## wrogad

i tried thed voltage program for classified at 1.30 volt and the gpu Clock shows low value like 692 but it should be 1293 when i set precision x to 120 and 200


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> Sorry to bother you all, but I had a quick question. When our taxes get back to use my wife is very generously buying me 2x 780 classys. I currently am using this PSU:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139011
> 
> Its a very solid PSU but will it be enough to run these 2 beasts with a 2500k at 4.5ghz? Overclocked? (why wouldn't u overclock these?!?)
> 
> I really don't want to have to get a new PSU if I can help it.


If you are planning on overvolting both of the gpu's u will quickly exceed 850w. if u stay at 1.212v on both gpus and say 1.35v max on cpu id say ur fine.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> If you are planning on overvolting both of the gpu's u will quickly exceed 850w. if u stay at 1.212v on both gpus and say 1.35v max on cpu id say ur fine.


Crap I was afraid of that, I knew it was gonna be close.
Guess I could always sell my GTX 760 4gb and my current PSU and get something beefy.


----------



## bittbull187

so thenew slider is nly for ti?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> Crap I was afraid of that, I knew it was gonna be close.
> Guess I could always sell my GTX 760 4gb and my current PSU and get something beefy.


yea id say pick up a 1200w corsair. high quality psu that will last years and years and pretty sleeving


----------



## howsut

I have a ? Ijust got my Classy and have never tried to flash a bios before. I downloaded the nvflash and the Claccy bios ab to a folder titled classy but when I right click in the open space I dnt get open command window here as a option. I apologise for so basic a ? but any help would be appreciated! thanks


----------



## howsut

I have a ? Ijust got my Classy and have never tried to flash a bios before. I downloaded the nvflash and the Classy bios ab to a folder titled classy but when I right click in the open space I dnt get open command window here as a option. I apologise for so basic a ? but any help would be appreciated! thanks


----------



## howsut

I have a ? Ijust got my Classy and have never tried to flash a bios before. I downloaded the nvflash and the Classy bios ab to a folder titled classy but when I right click in the open space I dnt get open command window here as a option. I apologise for so basic a ? but any help would be appreciated! thanks


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> yea id say pick up a 1200w corsair. high quality psu that will last years and years and pretty sleeving


Or, save $80+ and get the Silverstone Strider 1200 gold Evolution,


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> yea id say pick up a 1200w corsair. high quality psu that will last years and years and pretty sleeving


Well actually this may turn out in my favor. Will a 2500k at 4.5ghz bottle neck these things? All I do is game and run things like Heaven Benchmark for craps and giggles. This will end up saving me some cash if I just need a psu and not new Mobo, cpu, and ram to go with it : )

I was thinking of picking up this PSU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438011


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howsut*
> 
> I have a ? Ijust got my Classy and have never tried to flash a bios before. I downloaded the nvflash and the Classy bios ab to a folder titled classy but when I right click in the open space I dnt get open command window here as a option. I apologise for so basic a ? but any help would be appreciated! thanks


make sure you are inside the folder titled classy and make sure you right click in an empty white space within the folder. Sometimes with windows you have to like click on the desktop first to make sure that a folder isn't selected when right clicking. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> Well actually this may turn out in my favor. Will a 2500k at 4.5ghz bottle neck these things? All I do is game and run things like Heaven Benchmark for craps and giggles. This will end up saving me some cash if I just need a psu and not new Mobo, cpu, and ram to go with it : )
> 
> I was thinking of picking up this PSU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438011


thats a good psu. and no the 2500k wont bottleneck in games


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> Well actually this may turn out in my favor. Will a 2500k at 4.5ghz bottle neck these things? All I do is game and run things like Heaven Benchmark for craps and giggles. This will end up saving me some cash if I just need a psu and not new Mobo, cpu, and ram to go with it : )
> 
> I was thinking of picking up this PSU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438011


Graphics cards are the only thing I would buy with EVGAs name on it. Their PSU's have been hit or miss recently going by the folks on OCN here


----------



## Jpmboy

Some preliminary data with the (greatly) improved power control via the new tool. I have fairly unimpressive cards with ASICs in the 60's and struggled to get 1385, higher was a nightmare. All along the way I have been measuring ACTUAL LOAD VOLTS with a DMM via 2 Probe It connectors on both cards. I have an EVBot but didn't use it this ''round. Testing with Valley at ExtremeHD

PWM freq to 312. set tool at 1.375V; load volts = 1.429. Set to 1.3975V; peak load = 1.453V!

DSC00067.JPG 1432k .JPG file
 (Idle in both cases is within measurement error of the set value. (My DMM is zero-point calibrated only) These setting gave me a base to work from...

so: 1.425V/1.73/1.114/400 runs @ 1.500 - 1.508V and (finally) got me over 1400 easy. I imagine some of the really good cards out there will go much higher, maybe mine too!








[email protected] set. couldn't do this at any setting before!


gotta let the rig cool down a bit


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Some preliminary data with the (greatly) improved power control via the new tool. I have fairly unimpressive cards with ASICs in the 60's and struggled to get 1385, higher was a nightmare. All along the way I have been measuring ACTUAL LOAD VOLTS with a DMM via 2 Probe It connectors on both cards. I have an EVBot but didn't use it this ''round. Testing with Valley at ExtremeHD
> 
> PWM freq to 312. set tool at 1.375V; load volts = 1.429. Set to 1.3975V; peak load = 1.453V!
> 
> DSC00067.JPG 1432k .JPG file
> (Idle in both cases is within measurement error of the set value. (My DMM is zero-point calibrated only) These setting gave me a base to work from...
> 
> so: 1.425V/1.73/1.114/400 runs @ 1.500 - 1.508V and (finally) got me over 1400 easy. I imagine some of the really good cards out there will go much higher, maybe mine too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] set. couldn't do this at any setting before!
> 
> 
> gotta let the rig cool down a bit


nice, thanks for the info. You are getting me excited. I am so mad I tore down my rig right before this came out. I must put together a make shift loop to try this out tonight.


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> so thenew slider is nly for ti?


I'd like to know this too!


----------



## bsch3r

Sorry for this noob question: how do I connect a DMM on the classy ti?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> nice, thanks for the info. You are getting me excited. I am so mad I tore down my rig right before this came out. I must put together a make shift loop to try this out tonight.


I think this is the key to what has been holding back the Classy Ti. You guys are going to feel like you have a brand new card again.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> so thenew slider is nly for ti?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> I'd like to know this too!


http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2550


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2550


Looks like a no to me. Thanks for the link.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Looks like a no to me. Thanks for the link.


no problem









.... seem's like it fixed the shut down problems on the 780TI classy









had to raise voltage quite a bit to get rid of the all artifacts

just not cold enough yet needs some 0° weather and load temps under 30°c at those volts and im pretty sure i can get a run in close to 1500mhz...... already ran 1450Mhz with less volts when it was cold out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... seem's like it fixed the shut down problems on the 780TI classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to raise voltage quite a bit to get rid of the all artifacts
> *just not cold enough yet needs some 0° weather* and load temps under 30°c at those volts and im pretty sure i can get a run in close to 1500mhz...... already ran 1450Mhz with less volts when it was cold out.


yeah, need a bit of winter here in Philly!

what was the [email protected] with 1.45625 on the slider and 400 switching frequency?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, need a bit of winter here in Philly!
> 
> what was the [email protected] with 1.45625 on the slider and 400 switching frequency?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*


TY. I figured as high. Made a simple graph of set vs actual mV... very predictive!


----------



## lilchronic

yeah with pwm Freq @ stock i see about a 0.045v - 0.060v increase over what is set in classy voltage tool

and with the pwm Freq @ 400KHz it's around 0.065v - 0.080v higher than what i sett in the classy voltage tool.

not all cards will be the same but i think very close


----------



## VSG

What about the core/VRM temperatures? If someone has an IR thermometer, do you mind checking the back of the card below the power connectors and see how hot it is with the PWM offset? Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What about the core/VRM temperatures? If someone has an IR thermometer, do you mind checking the back of the card below the power connectors and see how hot it is with the PWM offset? Thanks!


actually - I can shoot the front side since the rig is a bench. I posted about this earlier - the memory choke closest to the PCIE connectors gets very hot - very fast. Max with abreeze blowing on it (that I'll run thru) is mid 60'sC. Back side is 10C cooler.


----------



## VSG

Thanks, I guessed as much that the PWM offsets would heat up that area when I saw Kingpin warn people to have a solution to keep the PWM plate on the KPE cool when benching.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What about the core/VRM temperatures? If someone has an IR thermometer, do you mind checking the back of the card below the power connectors and see how hot it is with the PWM offset? Thanks!


highest reading i got so far after 3 loops of valley was 52°c PWM freq @ 400KHz and 1.3v core and 1.37v via DVM


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bsch3r*
> 
> Sorry for this noob question: how do I connect a DMM on the classy ti?


with one of these http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000010

now in stock


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Thanks, I guessed as much that the PWM offsets would heat up that area when I saw Kingpin warn people to have a solution to keep the PWM plate on the KPE cool when benching.


actually, the PWMs aren't geting that hot (little row ow silver cubes







). the eR33 choke gets to roasting quickly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> highest reading i got so far after 3 loops of valley was 52°c PWM freq @ 400KHz and 1.3v core and 1.37v via DVM


agree... so far the pwms are not the hottest thing outside the WC block.


----------



## vlps5122

are the pwm's not within your guys water blocks? 400 pwm freq is truly amazing, i am able to run a lower core voltage, lower temps, and higher core overclock...how is it working exactly.


----------



## knersie69

How do you guys feel about testing stability with Valley? It seems like it's not a good method as my card would pass it but as soon as I try Fire strike it fails so quickly on me. It's like Valley isn't pushing the card hard enough or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> How do you guys feel about testing stability with Valley? It seems like it's not a good method as my card would pass it but as soon as I try Fire strike it fails so quickly on me. It's like Valley isn't pushing the card hard enough or am I doing something wrong?


well stability varies across different benches/games. are u looking to achieve 24/7 stability? you'll want to go with games for that and you can expect much lower clocks then with valley


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> well stability varies across different benches/games. are u looking to achieve 24/7 stability? you'll want to go with games for that and you can expect much lower clocks then with valley


I mean I'm just looking for a way of validating that my overclock is stable. I don't think I'll ever game at those crazy clocks or so. I just want a standard that I can use and say my card passed it so it must be stable which isn't happening with Valley and fire strike


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> I mean I'm just looking for a way of validating that my overclock is stable. I don't think I'll ever game at those crazy clocks or so. I just want a standard that I can use and say my card passed it so it must be stable which isn't happening with Valley and fire strike


do u mean like a standard overclock thats stable across benchmarks? firestrike is a bit more demanding then valley so u'll probly want to get that one stable first


----------



## VSG

Ahem..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGATech_ChrisB*
> Dear Valued Customers,
> 
> We do have a BIOS update available for these GTX 780 Ti Classified cards, but it is a unique and secure link for the download. If you can please respond to me through email at [email protected] with your registered serial number for this product and I will email you a response with a secure link for the download. The update is only available when requested through email and we do ask that it is not posted online or distributed outside of this process.


Posted about 10 minutes ago here


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> How do you guys feel about testing stability with Valley? It seems like it's not a good method as my card would pass it but as soon as I try Fire strike it fails so quickly on me. It's like Valley isn't pushing the card hard enough or am I doing something wrong?


Max clocks that work in valley or heaven or FS, FS-E and 3dmk11 (P &E) are always different for me.

if you're looking for the best general OC for all games etc, start much lower than your max clocks in FS or Valley. Best, really, to test stability (gpu and cpu) in the games you play most.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Graphics cards are the only thing I would buy with EVGAs name on it. Their PSU's have been hit or miss recently going by the folks on OCN here


All of the G2/P2 series are rock solid and have excellent reviews, low ripple + high efficiency.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ahem..
> Posted about 10 minutes ago here


NVM


----------



## VSG

You need to send an email to the address in that quoted post, I understand EVGA wants this done behind closed doors and we should respect that.


----------



## Fendulon

Email sent. I'll be interested to try some updated official evga bios. I just black screened on AC Black Flag on stock settings. This obviously should not be happening.

I'll post results. Unfortunately it will be a while before I have my 780ti classified under water but my i7 920 @ 4.3 GHz and my EVGA E760 mono is all under water.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joa3d43

*@ strong island 1* and others who know

Tx for updating OP w/KPE tools...presumably, the BIOS updates don't work for regular Classy 780 TI, but what about the update for EVBOT, does it work for EVBot w/non-KPE 780 Ti Classies - does anyone know ? Tx


----------



## dentnu

Just updated my evbot with the update file posted by kingpin and I got pwm support on it awesome. Have not tested it yet but as I am a bit confused as I got allot more setting and have no idea what they do...

NVVDD = Core clock voltage
NVPMW= PMW Can select 260KHz, 312KHz, 400KHz, 475KHz, 530Khz, 600Khz.
NVOCP= Overclock Protection
FBVDD= Memory voltage
FBOCP= Memory Overclock Protection ??? Can select Normal, High, Extreme
PEXVDD=PCI express voltage
PEXPWM= PWM for PCI express ??? Can Select 615,850,1080,1300KHz

Just thought I would share this info since it has not been posted yet and I have no idea what PEXPWM, FBOCP will do... Now time to see if these new options work on the 780 classy since this new firmware is for the KPE.


----------



## dentnu

Looks like the NVPMW is working as I can raise it on evbot and it show the change in classified controller and vice vera.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Looks like the NVPMW is working as I can raise it on evbot and it show the change in classified controller and vice vera.


so you are using the kingpin evbot bios with you 780Ti Classy? if yes, cool.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Looks like the NVPMW is working as I can raise it on evbot and it show the change in classified controller and vice vera.


damn i can ony get to 400 freq on pwm with classy voltage controller. it is doing wonders at that alone though. trying to get this new bios from chris, see what it do.


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so you are using the kingpin evbot bios with you 780Ti Classy? if yes, cool.


Yep


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dentnu*
> 
> Looks like the NVPMW is working as I can raise it on evbot and it show the change in classified controller and vice vera.










+rep ...was asking as I unpacked my 4th 780 Ti classy today...had been wise (or lucky) and bought two EVBots months back...as far as I know, the software tool does not work with 4 cards so updated EVBot is great


----------



## VSG

Ok now I really need to find an EVBot, anyone wants to sell me a spare one?


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep ...was asking as I unpacked my 4th 780 Ti classy today...had been wise (or lucky) and bought two EVBots months back...as far as I know, the software tool does not work with 4 cards so updated EVBot is great


Yea you should be able to finally push the 780 TI classy to its limits with that kingpin evbot update thanks for the +rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> damn i can ony get to 400 freq on pwm with classy voltage controller. it is doing wonders at that alone though. trying to get this new bios from chris, see what it do.


you should get a evbot ASAP while there still some left... You can raise the PMW all the way to 600KHz with it classy controller only lets you use 400KHz


----------



## lilchronic

400KHz on the PWM is enough to stop the shutdowms for me, also just updated to the new official bios testing it now


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 400KHz on the PWM is enough to stop the shutdowms for me, also just updated to the new official bios testing it now


cool - like to see your feedback on that BIOS - there are now so many of them out there


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ahem..
> Posted about 10 minutes ago here


why is that? why not make it public?


----------



## dentnu

I am currently testing the xti bios that kingpin posted so far its been working great would love to see if its the same updated one EVGA just released. Will update to the new evga bios in a bit and make a backup and compare the hash and see if matches the xti bios. Anyone wanna take some bets ? I put my money on that it is the same one...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> cool - like to see your feedback on that BIOS - there are now so many of them out there


its just like that xti bios from kingpin forums


----------



## skyn3t

whoops I got a leak in my sink


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> why is that? why not make it public?


And anger big green daddy? I am just glad they at least did this.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> whoops I got a leak in my sink


im sure u can work you're magic and fix it


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im sure u can work you're magic and fix it


You bet I'm !!!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> actually - I can shoot the front side since the rig is a bench. I posted about this earlier - the memory choke closest to the PCIE connectors gets very hot - very fast. Max with abreeze blowing on it (that I'll run thru) is mid 60'sC. Back side is 10C cooler.


i just noticed you're probeit came with different colors plug in spots ? mine didnt







lolz
Quote:


> You bet I'm !!!


----------



## strong island 1

Ok guys, I updated the OP with a lot of info on the Kingpin card and the new pwm controller for 780 ti classified. I will keep it updated a lot more.

Also I know some of you guys were making suggestions for things to be added. I didn't have a chance to but if you guys can suggest them again and possibly post the file I will update the OP with them. I know there was some voltage charts and things like that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i just noticed you're probeit came with different colors plug in spots ? mine didnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolz


Nah - I added colored elec tape else I'd likely poke the wrong hole









Gaining control of vrm switching frequency transformed these cards:
jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2xGTX780Ti Classified --- 67.2 --- 2812 4K resolution!
(added 6+ clock bins to 4K stability - smooth as silk )
THIS BENCH IS ABSOUTELY BEAUTIFUL AT THIS REZ
... but brutal on these cards - at 1411 MHz the memory choke was climbing above 70C... I quit the run. Need cold!)


----------



## strong island 1

Hey guys I got a sneak peak at some pictures of a Kingpin Edition production card. I really love the cooler and the colors. This card looks so amazing. I want one so badly.


----------



## Blindsay

is there a release date or price on it yet?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> is there a release date or price on it yet?


I'm not sure yet.

The card also comes with a brand new sticker which looks pretty cool. The I/O bracket is matte black which I think is an awesome touch. I hate the silver brackets. I will keep everyone updated on the release date if I hear anything.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm not sure yet.
> 
> The card also comes with a brand new sticker which looks pretty cool. The I/O bracket is matte black which I think is an awesome touch. I hate the silver brackets. I will keep everyone updated on the release date if I hear anything.


1337Mhz thats all it goes up too







lolz


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm not sure yet.
> 
> The card also comes with a brand new sticker which looks pretty cool. The I/O bracket is matte black which I think is an awesome touch. I hate the silver brackets. I will keep everyone updated on the release date if I hear anything.


what stuck on 1250Mhz ?


----------



## VSG

A 1337 sticker is still better than the Game of Pwns poster they had.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 1337Mhz thats all it goes up too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what stuck on 1250Mhz ?


you guys are funny!

Wow I emailed evga for that new bios update and within 5 minutes I recieved the link to download it. There was this huge disclaimer you have to agree to first. i thought it would take a long time to recieve it but they did it fast.

I am so mad I pulled my cards out of my rig, I want to test the pwm control. I setup my maximus impact but I need more distilled water. I'm tempted to try tap water just for the night.


----------



## Jpmboy

I think strong got a pre-release sample.


----------



## lilchronic

been testing the new bios now for about an hour been and running heaven for about a half hour im @ 1411mhz stable no artifacts 1.425v ima run this till it explodes lol ..... im sure the KPE will be out before that happens


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> been testing the new bios now for about an hour been and running heaven for about a half hour im @ 1411mhz stable no artifacts 1.425v ima run this till it explodes lol ..... im sure the KPE will be out before that happens


which new bios? from EVGA?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> which new bios? from EVGA?


yeah dawg!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah dawg!


cool - just had a chance to download it...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> been testing the new bios now for about an hour been and running heaven for about a half hour im @ 1411mhz stable no artifacts 1.425v ima run this till it explodes lol ..... im sure the KPE will be out before that happens


...so per your earlier post, the 'XTI' from KingPin's site and the secret-link BIOS from EVGA are mostly the same ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...so per your earlier post, the 'XTI' from KingPin's site and the secret-link BIOS from EVGA are mostly the same ?


they seem the same..... skynet could probably tell you if there different or not


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> they seem the same..... skynet could probably tell you if there different or not


Tx







...may be dig up my old HEX editor and see about check-sums


----------



## Azazil1190

Which bios you think is better or more stable for the 780 ti class?Skyn3t or the evga? On my titans i have the skyn3t bios that i trust a lot
Thanks in advance


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Which bios you think is better or more stable for the 780 ti class?Skyn3t or the evga? On my titans i have the skyn3t bios that i trust a lot
> Thanks in advance


skynets bios i like but we should be getting a new updated bios from skynet pretty soon









Quote:


> Tx thumb.gif ...may be dig up my old HEX editor and see about check-sums


well i open them both up with KPT 1.26 and they look the same in each tab


----------



## Joa3d43

...one down (with UNi-block w-c fitting), three to go...amazing how thin and light the cards actually are even w/cold-plate on once the fan assembly is removed, though even then they feel nicely-built & solid

1st pic was test-fit, with some loose screws (not me, the card ! )


----------



## lightsout

What do you guys think about using the new classy tool on a regular 780. Wonder if changing the frequency will have any affect.


----------



## D749

Has anyone tried updating multiple 780 TI Classified with the official EVGA BIOS? Can this be done with them all installed at once?


----------



## szeged

okay im back

emailed evga for a copy of the bios now.

For the evbot to get +600pwm do i need to update it to that firmware kingpin linked earlier?

anyone getting any stable runs past 1.45 and up yet?

turning the temps in the house down to 10c in a minute here then ill start testing it myself.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Has anyone tried updating multiple 780 TI Classified with the official EVGA BIOS? Can this be done with them all installed at once?


It will flash card #1 first, then it will flash card #2. Just run the update..


----------



## CallsignVega

Oh ya the new Kingpin firmware for EVBOT is the money.. working on 1550 core.


----------



## szeged

im guessing all the evga reps are at home enjoying a nice bottle of scotch by now, guess ill have to wait for the official bios till tomorrow.

Oh well skyn3t bios are great anyways









so can anyone tell me, do i need to update the evbot firmware to the once vince linked to get +600 pwm freq?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh ya the new Kingpin firmware for EVBOT is the money.. working on 1550 core.


does it allow 600 pwm? ty.

also are people having trouble flashing it still? i saw some people having troubles.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Has anyone tried updating multiple 780 TI Classified with the official EVGA BIOS? Can this be done with them all installed at once?


yes - it will flash all the cards sequentially.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> It will flash card #1 first, then it will flash card #2. Just run the update..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes - it will flash all the cards sequentially.


I'd find out for myself but Firefox screwed up the page before I could download the darn file. So I had to email Chris again. Thanks guys.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im guessing all the evga reps are at home enjoying a nice bottle of scotch by now, guess ill have to wait for the official bios till tomorrow.
> 
> Oh well skyn3t bios are great anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so can anyone tell me, do i need to update the evbot firmware to the once vince linked to get +600 pwm freq?
> does it allow 600 pwm? ty.
> 
> also are people having trouble flashing it still? i saw some people having troubles.


Sell me your evbot and I will let you know...







LOL!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh ya the new Kingpin firmware for EVBOT is the money.. working on 1550 core.


this evbot bios?


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh ya the new Kingpin firmware for EVBOT is the money.. working on 1550 core.


So you're using the new EVBOT BIOS meant for the KPE edition with your 780 TI Classified without any issues? I assume that you used the file located here: http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=26883&postcount=1


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> skynets bios i like but we should be getting a new updated bios from skynet pretty soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i open them both up with KPT 1.26 and they look the same in each tab


Thanks a lot!When i finish my job its time to play with my new baby.I'm new to the classy i need to help me to find out what that crazy baby can do.The only thing that i know from my card is that i have 73.4 asic .Yesterday i finish me pc setup and i didnt test the card at all

https://imageshack.com/i/mze5dej
https://imageshack.com/i/3oqshtj
https://imageshack.com/i/0dtihzj
https://imageshack.com/i/n705dkp


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> I'd find out for myself but Firefox screwed up the page before I could download the darn file. So I had to email Chris again. Thanks guys.


 newevga.txt 197k .txt file


here's an nvflash --save (change txt -> rom)

testing will have to wait till tomorrow... with new evbot firmware if it's the one in the OP ???


----------



## wstanci3

Gah, I need to make my custom loop now.
Just ran Valley and was stable @1345 1.3v but temps are the bane of my existence.
The EVGA bios is working great for me. No complaints here.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> newevga.txt 197k .txt file
> 
> 
> here's an nvflash --save (change txt -> rom)
> 
> testing will have to wait till tomorrow... with new evbot firmware if it's the one in the OP ???


is that the new evga offficial bios?


----------



## skyn3t

*v*Bios update 1/16/2013 [Official] *E*VGA Classified Owner's Club

*Yes I decide to create two version with boost Disable and boost Enable now is up to you to tell me which one is easy and better to bench.*
Quote:


> Bios Official by EVGA BSDO Fix.
> 
> *EVGA 780 Ti Classified P0 State - Bench bios rev 2 Official by EVGA*
> *This bios has a high TDP at stock switch to LN2 vBios on bench time only. use the normal bios as your daily use.*
> 
> skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-official.zip 271k .zip file
> 
> [*] skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BD-official
> [*] Version 80.80.34.00.80 bios version and fix only Official by EVGA
> [*] Base core clock 1084.5 Mhz
> [*] Boost disable
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v Unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 600w by 150% slide 900w for PX
> 
> [*] skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BE-official
> [*] Version 80.80.34.00.80 bios version and fix only Official by EVGA
> [*] Base core clock 1084.5 Mhz
> [*] Boost Enable
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v Unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 600w by 150% slide 900w for PX
> 
> AB read the power limit different from PX.
> 
> best
> skyn3t
> [Official] GTX 780 Owners Club
> [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club
> *Official* EVGA 780 Ti Classified k|ngp|n Owner's Club
> 
> PS: If any of you start to get shutdowns LOL you know who to blame. Ed, yes him Occamrazor from Titan thread hi is the one to push me to 900W lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club


*F*or strong island 1 usage only source code for OP.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


[B]v[/B]Bios update 1/16/2013 [Official] [B]E[/B]VGA Classified Owner's Club

 Bios Official by EVGA BSDO Fix.

[B]EVGA 780 Ti Classified P0 State - Bench bios rev 2 Official by EVGA [/B]
[B]This bios has a high TDP at stock switch to LN2 vBios on bench time only. use the normal bios as your daily use. [/B]

[ATTACHMENT=20191]skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-official.zip (271k. zip file)[/ATTACHMENT]
 [*] skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BD-official
 [*] Version 80.80.34.00.80  bios version and fix only Official by EVGA 
 [*] Base core clock 1084.5 Mhz
 [*] Boost disable
 [*] 3d voltage adjustable
 [*] 1.212v Unlocked 
 [*] Fan Idle 20%
 [*] Fan bumped to 100%
 [*] Default power target 100% 600w by 150% slide 900w for PX

 [*] skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BE-official
 [*] Version 80.80.34.00.80  bios version and fix only Official by EVGA 
 [*] Base core clock 1084.5 Mhz
 [*] Boost Enable
 [*] 3d voltage adjustable
 [*] 1.212v Unlocked 
 [*] Fan Idle 20%
 [*] Fan bumped to 100%
 [*] Default power target 100% 600w by 150% slide 900w for PX

AB read the power limit different from PX.

best
skyn3t
[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club][Official] GTX 780 Owners Club[/URL]
[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club][Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Ti Owner's Club[/URL]
[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club]*Official* EVGA 780 Ti Classified k|ngp|n Owner's Club[/URL]

PS: If any of you start to get shutdowns LOL you know who to blame. Ed, yes him Occamrazor from Titan thread hi is the one to push me to 900W lol :p

[Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club





*P*lease if you going to quote my post please remove the vBios download link.









thank you all now go bench that Classy Ti and make sure no BSOD anymore.


----------



## thekid

After updating my Ti Classy BIOS using the updater provided by the EVGA rep, I saved the BIOS to a file using GPU-Z. The MD5 checksum of the bios saved using GPU-Z perfectly matches the MD5 sum of the Xti.rom provided by Kingpin yesterday, meaning the leaked file from yesterday is identical to what the new EVGA-provided updater contains.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> newevga.txt 197k .txt file
> 
> 
> here's an nvflash --save (change txt -> rom)
> 
> testing will have to wait till tomorrow... with new evbot firmware if it's the one in the OP ???


yes the one under the Kingpin Edition tools is the new evbot firmware. the old one is towards the bottom.


----------



## skyn3t

Who has a extra Evbot for sale here? just don't take my leg and arm on the price. otherwise you an keep it


----------



## vlps5122

so is the new evga bios better then sky bios?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im guessing all the evga reps are at home enjoying a nice bottle of scotch by now, guess ill have to wait for the official bios till tomorrow.
> 
> Oh well skyn3t bios are great anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so can anyone tell me, do i need to update the evbot firmware to the once vince linked to get +600 pwm freq?
> does it allow 600 pwm? ty.
> 
> also are people having trouble flashing it still? i saw some people having troubles.


the new link on the front page works now. Just flash it like you originally flashed your evbot for gpu use only. it adds new settings to the evbot.


----------



## szeged

testing the new evbot now, i see we can go past 1.5v on the cards.

Trying to get 1475 stable on the core atm, seems to freeze up every time in the same spot on firestrike, im guessing my core is just a garbage clocker. BUT the shut downs no longer exist.


----------



## Menthol

Hot damn, things are heating up


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> so is the new evga bios better then sky bios?


Yes it is. New official bios from EVGA modded to vBios and P0 state by me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> testing the new evbot now, i see we can go past 1.5v on the cards.
> 
> Trying to get 1475 stable on the core atm, seems to freeze up every time in the same spot on firestrike, im guessing my core is just a garbage clocker. BUT the shut downs no longer exist.


push it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Hot damn, things are heating up


call 911 NOW!!!


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> testing the new evbot now, i see we can go past 1.5v on the cards.
> 
> Trying to get 1475 stable on the core atm, seems to freeze up every time in the same spot on firestrike, im guessing my core is just a garbage clocker. BUT the shut downs no longer exist.


What bios dou you have now on your card and you dont have shut down?do I need to buy evbot?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> What bios dou you have now on your card and you dont have shut down?do I need to buy evbot?


the new classified controller with PWM FREQ will stop the shutdowns and skynet has the latest evga bios modded









http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/7400_50#post_21593232


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> What bios dou you have now on your card and you dont have shut down?do I need to buy evbot?


im using the original skyn3t bios atm.

first run complete -



still trying to get 1475+ stable, it needs 1.5v for this







hope the kingpin card i get is binned higher than this =\


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> What bios dou you have now on your card and you dont have shut down?do I need to buy evbot?


Now the new classified controller has a pwm feature so you should get similar results with it. Use the new bios I just posted that sky modded for us and the new classified controller and you shouldn't get any shutdowns.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Now the new classified controller has a pwm feature so you should get similar results with it. Use the new bios I just posted that sky modded for us and the new classified controller and you shouldn't get any shutdowns.


are the new bios doing any better for you over the old ones?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> are the new bios doing any better for you over the old ones?


I'm sitting here like a jerk just watching all of this. I need to get some distilled water in the morning. I know you know how big of a job trying to build an sth10 with acryllic tubing is. I have parts all over my room and my cards are sitting on my desk.

I was able to do 1474mhz core in valley with the old bios's and evbot so if I can't get any higher than that it wont be an improvement. 1424 was my highest firestrike run so far. hoping for some better results in the morning.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm sitting here like a jerk just watching all of this. I need to get some distilled water in the morning. I know you know how big of a job trying to build an sth10 with acryllic tubing is. I have parts all over my room and my cards are sitting on my desk.


oh haha







good luck with the sth10! its a royal pita getting everything in there. The case is huge until you actually start putting parts into it.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> oh haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck with the sth10! its a royal pita getting everything in there. The case is huge until you actually start putting parts into it.


I'm so mad because I just spent so much money getting all the parts together for this build and now I can't really afford another gpu. I might have to sell my ti's. I was so happy I had all my parts finally and I really don't want to start selling things again but this card is hard to resist.


----------



## Azazil1190

Thanks a lot for the answers guys.i ll try it later


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm so mad because I just spent so much money getting all the parts together for this build and now I can't really afford another gpu. I might have to sell my ti's. I was so happy I had all my parts finally and I really don't want to start selling things again but this card is hard to resist.


yeah thats the worst =\

So, i just got a run in at 1476 core and 4200 memory in valley but im getting only 92.8 fps, at this speed i was getting roughly 97 before, any ideas? cpu is still running at 4.9.

running 1475 core 4250 mem, firestrike score stayed the same also, should have seen atleast some improvement. Wonder whats goin on here.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah thats the worst =\
> 
> So, i just got a run in at 1476 core and 4200 memory in valley but im getting only 92.8 fps, at this speed i was getting roughly 97 before, any ideas? cpu is still running at 4.9.
> 
> running 1475 core 4250 mem, firestrike score stayed the same also, should have seen atleast some improvement. Wonder whats goin on here.


did you set the nvidia control panel to performance and do those small tweaks. sometimes I reinstall my drivers and forget to change nvidia control panel.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> did you set the nvidia control panel to performance and do those small tweaks. sometimes I reinstall my drivers and forget to change nvidia control panel.


yeah i made sure all of the control panel stuff was set.

weird that i would drop 4 fps out of no where at the same settings. Didnt see any fps drops either, so i dont think it crashed/throttled itself at all.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah i made sure all of the control panel stuff was set.
> 
> weird that i would drop 4 fps out of no where at the same settings. Didnt see any fps drops either, so i dont think it crashed/throttled itself at all.


I wonder if your mem speed is too high and even though your core didn't throttle, maybe the power% did. are you using the same drivers as before?


----------



## Joa3d43

...love the new EVBot start screen '780*KP*_I' + new vars one can adjust, thanks OP, sky and all others here (and of course KP, EVGA) ! We need a 'group +1rep option' at OCN !


----------



## D749

I wish my darn replacement backplates from EK would arrive already. I've had 3 EK block just sitting here for weeks ready for install.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I wonder if your mem speed is too high and even though your core didn't throttle, maybe the power% did. are you using the same drivers as before?


yeah everything is the same as before, mem speed is the same, mem volts are the same, drivers the same etc etc. Only difference is im using 1475 core instead of 1450. Even tried 1450 core and ran firestrike, score went down by 100 points lol.

One problem solved, another one created.

atleast im not getting shutdowns thankfully.

guess ill keep waiting for kingpin cards to release.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...love the new EVBot start screen '780*KP*_I' + new vars one can adjust, thanks OP, sky and all others here (and of course KP, EVGA) ! We need a 'group +1rep option' at OCN !


hey can you sell me one of your Evbot? I think I goinf to cry all out for it


----------



## lilchronic

1476Mhz / 4001Mhz


----------



## szeged

what the hell lol, if its working for you at those speeds why am i getting 3 to 4 fps less at the same core/mem speed =\


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> hey can you sell me one of your Evbot?


...sorry, need 2x EVBots for 4 cards (each EVBot only does 3 VGA + EVGA mobo)...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 1476Mhz / 4001Mhz


NICE - you're almost where we were w/2x 670s > not so long ago


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> what the hell lol, if its working for you at those speeds why am i getting 3 to 4 fps less at the same core/mem speed =\


im good like that .... lolz


----------



## szeged

i dropped the mem speed by 200mhz, score stayed the exact same....?

i upped the core speed to 1500 and 2000 mem, score stayed the exact same....?

i dropped the core to 1460 and put the mem at 2300, score stayed the exact same...

what the hell my valley is broken.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...sorry, need 2x EVBots for 4 cards (each EVBot only does 3 VGA + EVGA mobo)...


once you flash them for gpu use only can't all 4 ports be used for gpus. I use the mb port on my evbot, also my menu says vga 0, vga 1, vga 2, vga 3. Im using vga port 0.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> I wish my darn replacement backplates from EK would arrive already. I've had 3 EK block just sitting here for weeks ready for install.


why are you waiting for your backplates to use the waterblocks.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i dropped the mem speed by 200mhz, score stayed the exact same....?
> 
> i upped the core speed to 1500 and 2000 mem, score stayed the exact same....?
> 
> i dropped the core to 1460 and put the mem at 2300, score stayed the exact same...
> 
> what the hell my valley is broken.


Lolz, you broke it. Only you dude.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lolz, you broke it. Only you dude.


lol, i broke something apparently. i just ran it again at bone stock speeds that the card came with out of the box and it got the same score as the card running at 1450 core/2000 mem. Sigh time to reinstall valley.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> lol, i broke something apparently. i just ran it again at bone stock speeds that the card came with out of the box and it got the same score as the card running at 1450 core/2000 mem. Sigh time to reinstall valley.


----------



## szeged

if valley is broken for me though it doesnt explain why firestrike dropped 100 points at the same settings as before, but then got the same score as i got before with +20 more on the core.

time to fresh windows install lol, cya in 20.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> once you flash them for gpu use only can't all 4 ports be used for gpus. I use the mb port on my evbot, also my menu says vga 0, vga 1, vga 2, vga 3. Im using vga port 0.
> why are you waiting for your backplates to use the waterblocks.


...never could get that going w/ previous EVBot frimware version (27), even w/GPU plugged in, it would give me mobo vars for that port...but as I also told others earlier who contacted me via PM, I'll check my source...when I bought my two, I actually could have had a 3rd one


----------



## Ovrclck

Just picked up a bnib evbot tonight, perfect timing on the new bios









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## lilchronic

just had a shutdown @ 1489Mhz and 1.47v via classy tool









think i need a evbot and 600KHz pwm frequency


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> just had a shutdown @ 1489Mhz and 1.47v via classy tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think i need a evbot and 600KHz pwm frequency


i didnt have any shut downs and i tested up to 1.55v on the evbot, so yeah...you need to borrow my evbot this week or something lol. Since apparently all my benches are broken and get the same score no matter what clock speeds i use -_-


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> just had a shutdown @ 1489Mhz and 1.47v via classy tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think i need a evbot and 600KHz pwm frequency


everyone should read this. I'm just confirm what they told us








12" pipe bios


----------



## William Clement

Hello,

I have been away a while and using an older bios from svl7. Wich bios should i use now the newest slv7 or the one from skyn3t?

And I see there is an update on the classified tool wich inlclude pwn control. What does this exactly do and what values should I use?
I am putting both my gtx 780 classy's with samsung memory under water.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *William Clement*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have been away a while and using an older bios from svl7. Wich bios should i use now the newest slv7 or the one from skyn3t?
> 
> And I see there is an update on the classified tool wich inlclude pwn control. What does this exactly do and what values should I use?
> I am putting both my gtx 780 classy's with samsung memory under water.


I really can't say much about the bios choices as I assume you have a 780 Classy and I have a Ti. Regarding the PWN control the long and the short of it is that it help you reaching a stable core clock on your card that wasn't previously achievable but it doesn't increase the core voltage by that much. As another member mentioned he could clock +39mhz higher by increasing his PWN which only led to a 0.1V increase which would normally take 0.3V. The new classy tool only has 3 setting which are 260; 312 and 400kHz but if you have a evbot and the new firmware for it you can take it all the way to 600kHz. I've played around with the 312 setting and it helped me a lot. I used the 400 setting too but things were getting to hot for my liking.


----------



## szeged

i tested up to 1.525v on the evbot at 600pwm, temps were sitting at about 45c with an ambient of about 10c lol, just glad i have enough rad space to keep 4 of these cards at 1.525v cool


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i tested up to 1.525v on the evbot at 600pwm, temps were sitting at about 45c with an ambient of about 10c lol, just glad i have enough rad space to keep 4 of these cards at 1.525v cool


So all your 1.4v black screens went away with this new bios and evbot firmware?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> So all your 1.4v black screens went away with this new bios and evbot firmware?


yep, but not im getting some other issues that are bugging the hell out of me.

No matter what i set my clock speed to in valley or firestrike, my scores are exactly the same every time.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yep, but not im getting some other issues that are bugging the hell out of me.
> 
> No matter what i set my clock speed to in valley or firestrike, my scores are exactly the same every time.


I'm really glad to hear that it seemed like you were royally pissed about those screens. I lost out on the silicon lottery my card card cant hold 1350 at 1.38v and at 1.4v my card throttles because of the heat, I should really just install my blocks.

I have the similar problem with valley that my card gave me a very high score on a low core speed and I've increased my core by +150 and I just cant replicate that score and now I always kinda get the same score regardless of what I do.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> is that the new evga offficial bios?


went off line - yes, that's the new evga bios (as titled).

and "good mornin' Ti class" .

(some of you guys need to get some REM sleep once in a while)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...sorry, need 2x EVBots for 4 cards (each EVBot only does 3 VGA + EVGA mobo)...


*you only need one evbot for 4 cards*.


----------



## Naennon

anyone here able to send me default 780ti classified normal and ln2 bios?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...sorry, need 2x EVBots for 4 cards (each EVBot only does 3 VGA + EVGA mobo)...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *you only need one evbot for 4 cards*.


Yes, please sell me the other one


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> anyone here able to send me default 780ti classified normal and ln2 bios?


just change txt -> rom

ln2stock.txt 197k .txt file


GK110.txt 197k .txt file


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what stuck on 1250Mhz ?


The needle is on fire and on the way to 1337MHz


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> A 1337 sticker is still better than the Game of Pwns poster they had.


Will have a new poster too.

Fun K|NGP|N card fact of the day regarding memory:

780 Ti K|NGP|N only uses Samsung memory.
780 Ti Classified only uses Samsung or Hynix.
Others may be Samsung, Hynix or Elpida.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Will have a new poster too.
> 
> Fun K|NGP|N card fact of the day regarding memory:
> 
> 780 Ti K|NGP|N only uses Samsung memory.
> 780 Ti Classified only uses Samsung or Hynix.
> Others may be Samsung, Hynix or Elpida.


Thanks a lot for that Jacob. Good to know that it will use sammy memory. The 780 Classified's that did were amazing. I am so excited for this card.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Will have a new poster too.
> 
> Fun K|NGP|N card fact of the day regarding memory:
> 
> 780 Ti K|NGP|N only uses Samsung memory.
> 780 Ti Classified only uses Samsung or Hynix.
> Others may be Samsung, Hynix or Elpida.


Any news when these are dropping jacob? maybe a little hint???


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Will have a new poster too.
> 
> Fun K|NGP|N card fact of the day regarding memory:
> 
> 780 Ti K|NGP|N only uses Samsung memory.
> 780 Ti Classified only uses Samsung or Hynix.
> Others may be Samsung, Hynix or Elpida.


loving my hynix memory, stable at 2200mhz at 1.35 nvvdd/1.70 fbvdd in benchmarks


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> loving my hynix memory, stable at 2200mhz at 1.35 nvvdd/1.70 fbvdd in benchmarks


They both oc very good... thats for sure... I am stable at +500 with the hynix, have not tried more as of yet..


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *you only need one evbot for 4 cards*.


...nice big fat lettering !









... But not only is this not my experience (even when it said VGA '0', the vars were different), I'm putting the finishing touches on my build which involves three mobos (RIVE, RIVE BE and MaxV EX) on a common cooling system, and for some older games / apps / benches, I run the four 780 Ti Classies 2 + 2, 3 +1 etc

...in any event, given open posts like above and also several PMs I have received, I'm sorry but I repeat that I have NO EVBots for sale, though I'm checking with the source I got mine from to see if I can help you guys that way


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> The needle is on fire and on the way to 1337MHz


Let's push it a bit more









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Will have a new poster too.
> 
> Fun K|NGP|N card fact of the day regarding memory:
> 
> 780 Ti K|NGP|N only uses Samsung memory.
> 780 Ti Classified only uses Samsung or Hynix.
> Others may be Samsung, Hynix or Elpida.


Nice to know that KPE only uses the best part's. Well it must cuz this moster is the faster now and the best.


----------



## USFORCES

Speaking of evbot are they still making them? I've got my own but know a couple of people looking for them...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *you only need one evbot for 4 cards*.


*... but they are a rare little bugger. You'd think EVGA would pull out some of the new-old-stock and bundle it with, well at least the kingpin.*


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Will have a new poster too.
> 
> Fun K|NGP|N card fact of the day regarding memory:
> 
> 780 Ti K|NGP|N only uses Samsung memory.
> 780 Ti Classified only uses Samsung or Hynix.
> Others may be Samsung, Hynix or Elpida.


Good to know...several 780 Lightning owners were not too thrilled when they learned that the 'production version' only had Elpida, though the manufacturer added a few Samsung-equipped ones for special events. I think I was lucky w/my four 780 Ti Classies as I bought them separately (the 1st being a Christmas present)...on stock VRAM voltage of 1.6v, they all can run an 'effective' 8200 at minimum...nothing worse w/Quad SLI than 2 or 3 cards w/much faster/slower VRAM than the others.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...nice big fat lettering !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... But not only is this not my experience (even when it said VGA '0', the vars were different), I'm putting the finishing touches on my build which involves three mobos (RIVE, RIVE BE and MaxV EX) on a common cooling system, and for some older games / apps / benches, I run the four 780 Ti Classies 2 + 2, 3 +1 etc
> 
> ...in any event, given open posts like above and also several PMs I have received, I'm sorry but I repeat that I have NO EVBots for sale, though I'm checking with the source I got mine from to see if I can help you guys that way


just a little razz. You own 'em, and will put them to good use I'm sure. Frankly, you have every right to post a tube of one strapped to a cherry bomb if you wanted.


----------



## Jpmboy

With Jacob on the thread dangling cookies, szeged must have stroked out by now?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> With Jacob on the thread dangling cookies, szeged must have stroked out by now?


...LoL , and they are very yummy-looking cookies, too. While I may yet go for Kingpin version or two, I'm thrilled with my 'standard' 780 Ti Classies > especially w/latest BIOS and EVB Frimware updates < and one thing I would run into is feeding even more watts to 4 cards w/some or all cards of KPE genre...as it is, I'm running twin PSUs each on two out of three systems already...


----------



## Jpmboy

Question...

With the release of the evga bios... should this be flashed to the "green led" bios? Use the red led bios for any other? like a benching bios?


----------



## varthx

Update on blue screen problem, 780ti Classy: It seems it was the card. I've swapped to a replacement card and everything is running smoother than ever.

Protip: This card seems to like exhaust fans on the side panel. I had two fans blowing intake air directly on the card. After switching to exhaust, I dropped about 10C.

Anyone able to get their hands on a Kingpin yet?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Question...
> 
> With the release of the evga bios... should this be flashed to the "green led" bios? Use the red led bios for any other? like a benching bios?


Honestly, either one can be used.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Speaking of evbot are they still making them? I've got my own but know a couple of people looking for them...


No more... may be a Gen2 version in the future with backwards compatibility, but still a ways out.


----------



## USFORCES

Ok thanks Jacob









If I had known I would of bought more when I had the chance because they are worth more now


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> No more... may be a Gen2 version in the future with backwards compatibility, but still a ways out.


oh thats the first mention of a new EVbot I have hard about.... I really need to get one..

780 ti classy and X58 Classy Board really deserves one.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

We just started the very early concept/idea stages... so I would say its still a ways out.


----------



## emreonal69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> No more... may be a Gen2 version in the future with backwards compatibility, but still a ways out.


I have 780 Ti Classy and Evbot with P28 firmware , so new version of GTX Classified controller has PWM Freq. changing feture and I want to use this feature on Evbot , is it possible ? maybe flashing Evbot new kingpin edition firmware(780i31.hex) ?


----------



## strong island 1

Wow the 780 Classified Kingpin Edition has some amazing features. Some other differences in comparison to the 780 ti Classified are new switches on the card.

There are 4 additional switches on backside of card, the functions are as follows:

Switches near card topside

1. Disable GPU power protection (if toggled to OFF position)

2. Disable Memory power protection (if toggled to OFF position)

Switches near PCI-E bracket

1. Increase GPU voltage +25mV

2. Increase GPU voltage another +25mV

(If both switches enabled it will increase +50mV, default position is one switch enabled)

Here are some pics of the switches. This card just keeps getting better and better.

Switches near pcie bracket.



Switches near topside of card.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreonal69*
> 
> I have 780 Ti Classy and Evbot with P28 firmware , so new version of GTX Classified controller has PWM Freq. changing feture and I want to use this feature on Evbot , is it possible ? maybe flashing Evbot new kingpin edition firmware(780i31.hex) ?


yes you can flash the new Kingpin Edition Evbot Firmware to use with the 780 TI Classified. The firmware can be found at Kingpincoolingforums or in the OP under Kingpin Edition tools. I did a lot of work on the OP last night but I will keep adding new info everyday for the Kingpin Edition and ti classy edition.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Honestly, either one can be used.


Thanks. red led, green led - our preference.


----------



## Raxus

Is there a point to updating to the new ti classified bios if you're NOT using an evbot?


----------



## emreonal69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes you can flash the new Kingpin Edition Evbot Firmware to use with the 780 TI Classified. The firmware can be found at Kingpincoolingforums or in the OP under Kingpin Edition tools. I did a lot of work on the OP last night but I will keep adding new info everyday for the Kingpin Edition and ti classy edition.


I have flashed the firmware and it awesome !!!

The new EVBOT menu walkthrough video will ready in 10 minute , also you can put the video on the firs post for reference


----------



## delpy8

Someone has said at overclockers that a bios is out for 780ti classified?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreonal69*
> 
> I have flashed the firmware and it awesome !!!
> 
> The new EVBOT menu walkthrough video will ready in 10 minute , also you can put the video on the firs post for reference


yes that would be awesome. I will definitely add it to the front page. Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Someone has said at overclockers that a bios is out for 780ti classified?


There are a few out now. EVGA released an official bios with the fix that was needed. You need to email them for it. There is an xti bios which is probably very similar and then last night syn3t added some of his changes to the official evga bios. There are all on the OP. There is also the ftw2002 bios that originally fixed our bsod issues while overvolting. They are all very similar. I would just play around with all of them and see which you like the best. Skyn3t's bios's are always very reliable.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Here are some pics of the switches. This card just keeps getting better and better.


i bleed evga


----------



## emreonal69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes that would be awesome. I will definitely add it to the front page. Thanks.
> There are a few out now. EVGA released an official bios with the fix that was needed. You need to email them for it. There is an xti bios which is probably very similar and then last night syn3t added some of his changes to the official evga bios. There are all on the OP. There is also the ftw2002 bios that originally fixed our bsod issues while overvolting. They are all very similar. I would just play around with all of them and see which you like the best. Skyn3t's bios's are always very reliable.


here is the video :


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> i bleed evga


me too. That new switch for turning off gpu power protection is a very interesting feature. This card is really shaping up to be amazing. No TDP Limit, a bios from Kingpin, new toggles to turn protections off, 2 8 pin and 1 6 pin. This is going to be a very special card.


----------



## delpy8

Doh I've got to email them








No links?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Doh I've got to email them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No links?


EVGA asked to not link it, you want it, you go to them!


----------



## Nizzen

What is the difference of BD and BE bios for 780ti classy?









skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-*BD*-official
skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-*BE*-official


----------



## Jpmboy

boost Enabled
boost Disabled

see the readme file in the pack.


----------



## delpy8

Am I better updating official evga bios via Ln2 or stock bios
Cheers


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Am I better updating official evga bios via Ln2 or stock bios
> Cheers


really doesn't matter. I always like using the ln2 switch because it makes me feel better. Then you can leave original bios switch with stock bios so you can always switch back just in case you have any problems flashing.


----------



## delpy8

Thanks


----------



## thekid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes that would be awesome. I will definitely add it to the front page. Thanks.
> There are a few out now. EVGA released an official bios with the fix that was needed. You need to email them for it. *There is an xti bios which is probably very similar* and then last night syn3t added some of his changes to the official evga bios. There are all on the OP. There is also the ftw2002 bios that originally fixed our bsod issues while overvolting. They are all very similar. I would just play around with all of them and see which you like the best. Skyn3t's bios's are always very reliable.


The Xti bios *is* the EVGA official bios. After running EVGA's updater, if you dump the new bios to a file and calculate a checksum of the saved file, it perfectly matches the checksum of the Xti bios on the front page.

$ md5sum Xti.rom newevga.txt 2888_Update.rom
5722581a46974f9abc090d4c59e6d629 Xti.rom
5722581a46974f9abc090d4c59e6d629 newevga.txt
5722581a46974f9abc090d4c59e6d629 2888_Update.rom

Xti.rom is the Xti bios downloaded from the front page, newevga.txt is the file another user uploaded, and 2888_Update.rom is the copy that I dumped from my card after running the updater, all of which are identical files. Just thought I'd point this out, for whatever it's worth.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> really doesn't matter. I always like using the ln2 switch because it makes me feel better. Then you can leave original bios switch with stock bios so you can always switch back just in case you have any problems flashing.


This is the best way to play with an GPU with dual bios.


----------



## Darklyspectre

There we go. downloaded the fixed bios.

still trying to find the limit of my 680 before I get to installing my 780 Ti. And then my soundcard which I don't have a power connector for I think (asus) damnit need to check the stuff that came with it.


----------



## emreonal69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> really doesn't matter. I always like using the ln2 switch because it makes me feel better. Then you can leave original bios switch with stock bios so you can always switch back just in case you have any problems flashing.


I have sent the video link on previously page, could you see it ?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emreonal69*
> 
> I have sent the video link on previously page, could you see it ?


You Tube is blocked at my job. I will be home in a little while and I will watch it and add to the OP. I saw the post so I will be able to find it. Thanks again.


----------



## Mydog

780 Ti Classified 1500/1999 MHz Vally in SLI


----------



## VSG

Wow you certainly stuck gold with both cards, didn't you?


----------



## Ovrclck

Awesome score!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 780 Ti Classified 1500/1999 MHz Vally in SLI


Post your score in the Valley scores thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_50

It is currently good enough for #2 in dual GPU setups and #8 overall


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Post your score in the Valley scores thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_50
> 
> It is currently good enough for #2 in dual GPU setups and #8 overall


Done that already









Thank's to Skyn3t and Strong for all the good work here, couldn't have done this with out you guys


----------



## Azazil1190

My two quick test runs without restart at all i'm stable i dont know higher ....we found out tomorrow







Thanks @strong island 1 because he helped me to understand how the classy tool work















http://postimage.org/

3d mark perf.

http://postimage.org/


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 780 Ti Classified 1500/1999 MHz Vally in SLI


really awesome score. You have 2 amazing cards.. i can't wait to try the new evbot firmware tonight.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> My two quick test runs without restart at all i'm stable i dont know higher ....we found out tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @strong island 1 because he helped me to understand how the classy tool work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> 3d mark perf.
> 
> http://postimage.org/


Nice scores. If you need anything else please let me know.


----------



## lightsout

Anyone tried the new classy tool on a 780? Wondering if the bottom slider does anything.


----------



## VSG

Theoretically it should since technically it has the same PCB as the 780 Ti Classified but the post on Kingpin's forum where I got the update from suggested only for the Ti version.


----------



## szeged

those extra switches on the back of the pcb on the KPE are interesting, cant wait to try them out....i want a release date already!









also, just ran valley @ 1524 core with no artifacts or crashing, 2000 memory, same exact score problem happening still, one problem to another lol, screw it im gonna play skyrim until the KPE drops.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> those extra switches on the back of the pcb on the KPE are interesting, cant wait to try them out....i want a release date already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, just ran valley @ 1524 core with no artifacts or crashing, 2000 memory, same exact score problem happening still, one problem to another lol, screw it im gonna play skyrim until the KPE drops.


Since people already have production cards it should be pretty soon. It's supposed to be an extremely limited initial release though.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Since people already have production cards it should be pretty soon. It's supposed to be an *extremely limited initial release* though.


thats what im afraid of, time to start camping the evga site again.


----------



## VSG

Jacob also said no limits on cards/buyer so they better have enough stock


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> thats what im afraid of, time to start camping the evga site again.


maybe extremely is a strong word but i was definitely told it will be a limited initial release. I still can't decide if I should sell my ti classy's or not. I just can't pass this card up. We have all been begging for a card like this and I really want to support it. I have been searching for loans all day. I'm about to try and get a loan against my car title just to get this card. i really don't want to sell my ti's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> thats what im afraid of, time to start camping the evga site again.


it's so funny how many times we have said that in the past few months. We have all basically been living on evga.com. I thought I was done for awhile but I guess not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Jacob also said no limits on cards/buyer so they better have enough stock


All classy's are hard to get at launch but this one will be even tighter, I want to know more about this build to order program.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> maybe extremely is a strong word but i was definitely told it will be a limited initial release. I still can't decide if I should sell my ti classy's or not. I just can't pass this card up. We have all been begging for a card like this and I really want to support it. I have been searching for loans all day. I'm about to try and get a loan against my car title just to get this card. i really don't want to sell my ti's.


oh boy you really want these cards lol







are you gonna get one or two?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> oh boy you really want these cards lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you gonna get one or two?


If I could just get one and keep my ti's I would be very happy. otherwise I will sell both and get 2. I had no plans to get it but now after all of this new info I feel like I have to. I just spent so much on my mobo blocks and acryllic tubing and fittings. I wish I would have waited to buy that stuff.


----------



## Darklyspectre

The Classy is installed. got her running smoothly.

....how do you change the bios? Like I see the location where the switch should be but its not a switch or anything its just two yellow dot thingies?

I am confused. ._.


----------



## VSG

Geez, Strong Island, you really want these cards huh? If you get 2 of these, why bother keeping the regular classifieds at all?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> If I could just get one and keep my ti's I would be very happy. otherwise I will sell both and get 2. I had no plans to get it but now after all of this new info I feel like I have to. I just spent so much on my mobo blocks and acryllic tubing and fittings. I wish I would have waited to buy that stuff.


ill be grabbing two if i can, if i can even get one on day one. Then selling the classys for a third.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Card got installed.







Sure is alot thinner than the old style directCUII.

card works fine. Except yeah I have no idea how to flip the bios since I don't se how.

Also I forgot that my soundcard needs seperate power and I don't have a cable for it







there goes my hope of proper sound for my headphones


----------



## Jpmboy

so here's some more data using Sky's new bios and evbot flashed to KP firmware... set bot to 1.48125 and actual (DMM measured during a Valley run) = 1.583V!!!
But the memory setting is going the other way: set at 1.85 actual is 1.803V

anyway, picked up a couple of fps in valley extreme HD to 151.6. Really need to test at 4K to see real performance. Benching these cards at 1080P is redlining in first gear.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ill be grabbing two if i can, if i can even get one on day one. Then selling the classys for a third.


I hope to get 2 on day one also, and I will be keeping my ti's for another build.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Theoretically it should since technically it has the same PCB as the 780 Ti Classified but the post on Kingpin's forum where I got the update from suggested only for the Ti version.


Thanks, I didn't see where it said that in the link. Must have missed it. I'll try it anyways


----------



## Jpmboy

well, I either broke my cpu or mobo. I keep getting a post loop that can't get past the DIMM led check. Tried replacing the ram sticks - no help. Have to try putting my 3930 back it to see if it is the CPU or not.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well, I either broke my cpu or mobo. I keep getting a post loop that can't get past the DIMM led check. Tried replacing the ram sticks - no help. Have to try putting my 3930 back it to see if it is the CPU or not.


any ideas how it happened?

also if you get it working can you try a quick load test with the evbot @ 1.525v if you have one? my dmm died on me and i wanted to check the actual volts of the card at 1.525









also did you try resetting the CMOS?


----------



## csplayer089

Anyone else getting driver crashes? I can't get either EVGA's or sky's new BIOS to work. And I have not changed my overclock settings from the STOCK LN2 BIOS.


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> once you flash them for gpu use only can't all 4 ports be used for gpus. I use the mb port on my evbot, also my menu says vga 0, vga 1, vga 2, vga 3. Im using vga port 0.
> why are you waiting for your backplates to use the waterblocks.


Because my free time has gone down the crapper so I only want to mess with the cards once.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Geez, Strong Island, you really want these cards huh? If you get 2 of these, why bother keeping the regular classifieds at all?


yes I do. I was exaggerating a little about my car but I really want one. I want to keep my ti's for my main gaming build and just get one kingpin to bench.

I just finally setup my classy on my impact board. It looks so funny but I want to test the pwn control while I finish my sth10. I just flashed the evbot with the new firmware and xti bios to see what my card can do now.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csplayer089*
> 
> Anyone else getting driver crashes? I can't get either EVGA's or sky's new BIOS to work. And I have not changed my overclock settings from the STOCK LN2 BIOS.


Here, it will going to solve your issue.

Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 10.2.0

just follow the introductions.


----------



## skyn3t

I know I should include my question in the above post but i forgot. give me a beak on that one









How's is the new vBios doing for all of you?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I know I should include my question in the above post but i forgot. give me a beak on that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's is the new vBios doing for all of you?


very good


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I know I should include my question in the above post but i forgot. give me a beak on that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's is the new vBios doing for all of you?


Excellent as always sky..







Much appreciated..


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I know I should include my question in the above post but i forgot. give me a beak on that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's is the new vBios doing for all of you?


My Classy doesn't seem to like your bios T_T or I'm doing something wrong?

On the stock LN2 bios I can get 1260/3950 boast clock. On both your old and new bios I can't get anything beyond 1200/3600 before driver fail.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> My Classy doesn't seem to like your bios T_T or I'm doing something wrong?
> 
> On the stock LN2 bios I can get 1260/3950 boast clock. On both your old and new bios I can't get anything beyond 1200/3600 *before driver fail*.


you just answered it to your self . use DDU and it will fix your issue or you may have a dud GPU


----------



## strong island 1

Just started playing with new evbot firmware and pwm control. I feel like I can really dial my card in now. This is only at 1.35v and I just started testing so hopefully I can break my 96fps. The 96fps was with a 4930k at 4.8ghz. This run is with a 4770k at 4.5ghz. My 4770k sucks. I can't wait to get back to the 4930k.

This is at 1463mhz core, 8150mem at 1.35v, pwm 400khz.


----------



## knersie69

I know this might come off as a very dumb question but how much of a performance increase would I see if I put my card underwater, if I'm able to reach 1300mhz with 1.3v and pwm at 312khz on air?


----------



## strong island 1

Holy crap. Here is 1.375v. 1488 core and 8150memory. These new controls are insane. I just beat my old score by 1fps with a 4.5ghz 4770k vs. 4.8ghz 4930k just by using the new evbot firmware and the xti bios. pwm at 475khz for this run.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Holy crap. Here is 1.375v. 1488 core and 8150memory. These new controls are insane. I just beat my old score by 1fps with a 4.5ghz 4770k vs. 4.8ghz 4930k just by using the new evbot firmware and the xti bios. pwm at 475khz for this run.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you got PM


----------



## Vinnces

Still same issue driver are crashing with your bios. T_T


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Still same issue driver are crashing with your bios. T_T


strong has the answer.


----------



## strong island 1

wow I just did a run at 1515 core, 8150 memory, 575 khz pwm. 1.4v. My temps are going up near 50c, I need to get this card colder. I threw this loop together so fast so I could try the new controller.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Still same issue driver are crashing with your bios. T_T


what are you using for your voltage control? are you using boost disabled bios or boost enabled.


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> what are you using for your voltage control? are you using boost disabled bios or boost enabled.


Using the Classy Voltage tool. Was using the boost disabled skynet bios. Trying the Xti bios now. The Xti also have driver crashes at 1.2v but at 1.35v it artifact instead of the driver crashing.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Using the Classy Voltage tool. Was using the boost disabled skynet bios. Trying the Xti bios now. The Xti also have driver crashes at 1.2v but at 1.35v it artifact instead of the driver crashing.


Just to make things clear the reason my card is doing better is due to the new controls in the evbot and not the bios I am using. Basically all the bios's after the ftw2002 bios's have the fix and work the same. the xti bios has boost enabled and you need to use gpuz to stress the card to see what it boosts to before you bench. That is why sky's boost disabled bios is great.

What clocks were you trying to hit at what voltage. what are your classy tool settings and attempted clock speed. you are probably just unstable at your attempted clocks. Driver crashing will happen when the core clock is unstable. I noticed with these cards when the driver crashes it usually the core and when the throttling happens it's usually the memory. At least with valley that is.


----------



## szeged

hey strong are you on the evga bios or on skyn3ts updated bios?

and how many volts was that run at?


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> What clocks were you trying to hit at what voltage. what are your classy tool settings and attempted clock speed. you are probably just unstable at your attempted clocks. Driver crashing will happen when the core clock is unstable. I noticed with these cards when the driver crashes it usually the core and when the throttling happens it's usually the memory. At least with valley that is.


Well I was just trying to match my stock ln2 bios of 1260/3900 at 1.2v. Both the Skynet and Xti bios crashes at anything above 1200/3600 at 1.2v. Just checking 1.35v to see if it just needs more voltage.

The only thing I changed in the Classy Voltage tool setting is the NVVDD. Didn't mess with any of the other settings yet.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hey strong are you on the evga bios or on skyn3ts updated bios?
> 
> and how many volts was that run at?


well right now I am using the xti bios but I think sky's bios will give same results. it's the new evbot firmware that's helping. I set my evbot to 1.4v but I don't have a dmm yet to verify.


----------



## Jimhans1

Hey skyn3t, technically OT posting it here, but it's a lot more likely to be seen here by you.

Is there going to be any help for us Ti reference/Non-classy owners with regards to being able to do any voltage work without hard mods? Or at least set a voltage over 1.212?

Thx, resume normal traffic.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well right now I am using the xti bios but I think sky's bios will give same results. it's the new evbot firmware that's helping. I set my evbot to 1.4v but I don't have a dmm yet to verify.


you'e card seem 's pretty good ... better than mine i need 1.475v for 1498Mhz


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you'e card seem 's pretty good ... better than mine i need 1.475v for 1498Mhz


i think an evbot would help you a lot. I was also using 575khz pwm and there is a memory voltage ocp setting now also and a pex pwm setting.


----------



## Vinnces

Strong, how much voltage can I safely bump up the PEXVDD in the Classy tool?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i think an evbot would help you a lot. I was also using 575khz pwm and there is a memory voltage ocp setting now also and a pex pwm setting.


o wow i want to try the mem ocp ... i do need an evbot


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnces*
> 
> Strong, how much voltage can I safely bump up the PEXVDD in the Classy tool?


i had mine set to 1.155v during those runs.


----------



## szeged

does pexvdd voltage actually help? ive never had any change in results when i change it.


----------



## Vinnces

Another n00bie question. What does the PWM Freq. in the updated Classy tool do?


----------



## szeged

chernobyl inc -





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Vinnces

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> chernobyl inc -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Don't melt your card.


----------



## szeged

its about 3c in my house atm, thought id give the card a bit more juice


----------



## yunshin

Fixed.


----------



## scum

Has anyone measured at the wall, the watts one classy ti uses during benching say firestrike ?

I have 1500w evo psu and connected to it is , mainboard, cpu and one classy ti

Under load and heavy oced classy running firestrike , my cheap ass volt meter is reading at peak i`m drawing 2000 watts from the wall socket

Does that sound right or is my volt meter dodgy

Can some post their results


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scum*
> 
> Has anyone measured at the wall, the watts one classy ti uses during benching say firestrike ?
> 
> I have 1500w evo psu and connected to it is , mainboard, cpu and one classy ti
> 
> Under load and heavy oced classy running firestrike , my cheap ass volt meter is reading at peak i`m drawing 2000 watts from the wall socket
> 
> Does that sound right or is my volt meter dodgy
> 
> Can some post their results


That must be wrong, I was running two 780 TI Classies here on one 1200W PSU with a 3960X @ 5 GHz 1,42 vcore and the GPU's at 1400/1950 MHz 1,35 vcore pulling like 1300W from the wall. In that rig I've got two pumps, 16 fans, HDD etc..


----------



## William Clement

OK my 2 780's clasy's are underwater. Putted in the skyn3t revision 3 bios Ln2. Seems they run till around 1358 with highest classfied tool settings. But After running a while my water fluid goes behind 40degrees. I just setle with 1300 @ 1.275 400pwn thingie setting. That way my fluid runs bellow the 40degrees fluid temps. It will be enough for a while


----------



## VSG

Speaking of the 400 PWM thingie, new update to Classy tool:
Quote:


> Update with fix for 4 cards by slightly adjust UI.
> 
> also support higher PWM frequency.
> 
> For me 400Khz is running fine, not sure any help from higher frequency
> 
> http://www41.zippyshare.com/v/28849623/file.html


----------



## Raxus

is it worth changing out the bios for an every day gaming overclock? no evbot


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> any ideas how it happened?
> 
> also if you get it working can you try a quick load test with the evbot @ 1.525v if you have one? my dmm died on me and i wanted to check the actual volts of the card at 1.525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also did you try resetting the CMOS?


the CPU IMC roasted. Re-installed my 3930K and it works. Not even outside the 30d return period from the egg. so, RMA.

Evbot to 1.525V. That will easily be over 1.6V on the GPU. A simple X-Y plot of the voltages we have on record right now extrapolates to >1.6V. A simple non-linear regression would be more predictive... if I find the time with all the reconfiguring & sht here

sometimes, more mV is not the solution - right? Look at SI1's result at 1.4V.


----------



## csplayer089

Fixed my problem. Ran DDU, fresh install of drivers, install PX, changed my settings to where it was crashing last night, then ran the Classified voltage tool, raised the voltage and PWM a bit, and now it seems stable. Guess my GPU just needed a lil more juice.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Just thought I'd spread the news for us without an EVBot. The new Classy Tool is out. Goes to PWM of 571 kHz. See here: http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2550

I really hope this helps stabilize this awful core I have. I don't want to buy a kingpin, but 1250 stable is just a pathetic overclock for this card.

Big thanks to FTW12345 over there









EDIT: I've been beat. Nevermind then.


----------



## strong island 1

The new evbot software allows 2.0v to be selectable for the core voltage. Obviously I haven't tried it but the Kingpin Edition must be truly unlimited. Man that gave me a heart attack saying it would drop today. I guess next week is probably the week.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> The new evbot software allows 2.0v to be selectable for the core voltage. Obviously I haven't tried it but the Kingpin Edition must be truly unlimited. Man that gave me a heart attack saying it would drop today. I guess next week is probably the week.


yeah hopefully next week


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> yeah hopefully next week


either way I am really excited about my cards now. At least I know I can push them now a little bit more. I hope I can sell one of my ti's before the kpe drops.


----------



## trama09

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5x32d/

Howdy, howdy


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> either way I am really excited about my cards now. At least I know I can push them now a little bit more. I hope I can sell one of my ti's before the kpe drops.


Hey strong how much you are you going to ask for your ti?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Hey strong how much you are you going to ask for your ti?


pm me if you are interested. i got in trouble once for soliticing a sale within the thread.


----------



## criznit

Sorry to jump in with my gaming question, but what are the average gaming clocks on these cards? I will be mostly gaming (but want the best) and was wondering if I should get the SC ACX or the Classified (don't hurt me lol)


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> Sorry to jump in with my gaming question, but what are the average gaming clocks on these cards? I will be mostly gaming (but want the best) and was wondering if I should get the SC ACX or the Classified (don't hurt me lol)


If you are gaming only, I would get a regular 780/780Ti. No need to get a Classy unless you enjoy benching as well.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Add me to the Club!
> My puppy cant be run yet cause I had both my Rads leak on me...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bad11kid*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ngdh4/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> My four new friends and I would like to join the club please:-
> 
> Awesome cards, luv em already!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brutus090*
> 
> Looking to be added if I may...
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/f82gf/
> 
> Edit: meant to add some numbers:
> 780 Classified
> Stock Cooler
> 1248 core/1715 mem
> 1.250V


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Here's my GPUZ validation links for membership:-
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ep3h8/
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/e48xn/
> 
> Please add me - Thanks!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5x32d/
> 
> Howdy, howdy


Welcome everyone. List updated. if I missed anyone or anyone wants changes please let me know. Thanks.

Wow this club has grown. We are at 123 members. If anyone hasn't posted there gpuz validation yet please do. I would love to add to the list.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Welcome everyone. List updated. if I missed anyone or anyone wants changes please let me know. Thanks.
> 
> Wow this club has grown. We are at 123 members. If anyone hasn't posted there gpuz validation yet please do. I would love to add to the list.


Yes, the club has grown!









I just looked at the op for the first time in a month. I want to say again, great job strong for keeping up such a great thread.


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> If you are gaming only, I would get a regular 780/780Ti. No need to get a Classy unless you enjoy benching as well.


I appreciate the quick response! Yea I'm set on the 780 ti because I will upgrade to the 1440p 120hz monitors when they release. Sorry for the derail.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yes, the club has grown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked at the op for the first time in a month. I want to say again, great job strong for keeping up such a great thread.


Thanks a lot. That means a lot. I love this club. I feel really comfortable here. We have all been around for multiple releases so it's pretty cool.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow I just did a run at 1515 core, 8150 memory, 575 khz pwm. 1.4v. My temps are going up near 50c, I need to get this card colder. I threw this loop together so fast so I could try the new controller.


That clocks are insane for this volatge.Ohh my god your card is a gold card i think.how many asic do you have


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> That clocks are insane for this volatge.Ohh my god your card is a gold card i think.how many asic do you have


Thanks man. My asic is 80%.


----------



## yunshin

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5qgvp/








I'd like to join the club.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks man. My asic is 80%.


80% ??? so its a gold piece! i think that your card have the highest asiq quality here















mine is 73.4% only but ok i'm fine.tomorrow i want to check the limits of my card ,probably i find some free time for tests


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks man. My asic is 80%.


Super Valley run Strong.

Are you running all your benches in win8 or is that Valley run in win7?


----------



## Azazil1190

Validation from me to join the super duper club
















http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v8f56/


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Super Valley run Strong.
> 
> Are you running all your benches in win8 or is that Valley run in win7?


yes win 7. I have never used win 8 yet. That score is with a 4.5ghz 4770k. I wonder if it will be higher with my 4.8ghz 4930k. After using a 3930k and then a 4930k and then trying to overclock the 4770k last night it really sucked.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yunshin*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5qgvp/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to join the club.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Validation from me to join the super duper club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v8f56/


welcome guys, list updated.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Validation and stuff

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/s7eb/

Been fiddling with overclocking this card. installed the EVGA bios and all. fiddling with precision.

I much prefer GPU tweak since it's easier to use in my opinion.

Biggest problem I got right now is that the overvoltage in precision and gpu-tweak doesn't do anything.

sometimes when I spam click the apply button during a windowed bench will it suddenly apply but for the last hour I haven't been able to get my voltage to 1,21.

I tried K-mode and all of that stuff but nope. I prefer K-mode so I got all of my power ready without having to wait for GPU boost 2.0 to catch up.

Currently I can have the card running at 1254 @ 1,17V For some reason raising my offset doesn't seem to be doing anything literally. I can't get anything between 1254 and 1267. card stays at 1254 for a while even though I am raising the offset and then bam suddenly 1267









1267 doesn't run stable so I am stuck untill I can get my 1,21V working. As to why I am not using the classified V tool I kinda want to see what my card can handle on the "normal" voltage parameters.

I am just going to try reinstalling the BIOS again I guess.

ASIC is 68,6% by the way.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes win 7. I have never used win 8 yet. That score is with a 4.5ghz 4770k. I wonder if it will be higher with my 4.8ghz 4930k. After using a 3930k and then a 4930k and then trying to overclock the 4770k last night it really sucked.


Check your PM, sent a question.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes win 7. I have never used win 8 yet. That score is with a 4.5ghz 4770k. I wonder if it will be higher with my 4.8ghz 4930k. After using a 3930k and then a 4930k and then trying to overclock the 4770k last night it really sucked.


yeah ive be trying to tweek this 4770k i just got it's meh
so far im at 4.7 with 1.35v, uncore 45 1.25v,vrin 1.85v


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah ive be trying to tweek this 4770k i just got it's meh


ya I really don't like it. I can't wait to get back to my 4930k. This asus impact is such a great board though. i already delidded a 4670k with the vice and hammer method. I am going to delid this tonight and do a bare die mount. I have the ek bare die mount hardware and some fujypoli extreme for the vrm section on the cpu pcb. I used the fujypoli extreme on my classy mem chips also.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya I really don't like it. I can't wait to get back to my 4930k. This asus impact is such a great board though. i already delidded a 4670k with the vice and hammer method. I am going to delid this tonight and do a bare die mount. I have the ek bare die mount hardware and some fujypoli extreme for the vrm section on the cpu pcb. I used the fujypoli extreme on my classy mem chips also.


yeah i spent all day yesterday delliding and putting my rig back together re- installed windows finally done....


----------



## yourunlikegus

Can add me.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2s84w/

ASIC is 78.4. I'm on air so it get's pretty warm if I oc too high but I have had the clock to around 1311...just not comfortable with the temps. Where it's at is 24/7, gaming, etc.

Thanks


----------



## lilchronic

so how much you guy's think i should sell this 780TI classy for 725$ a good deal ?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1460007/780ti-classified/0_50


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so how much you guy's think i should sell this 780TI classy for 725$ a good deal ?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1460007/780ti-classified/0_50


Good luck with that. If the KPE is above my budget, I would have no issues picking that up.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks man. My asic is 80%.


Nice... I think mine are asic 76% & 73%, something like that, they are both in the 70's , which is not bad... And yes, kudus to you strong for running such a tight thread..


----------



## Darklyspectre

Seems like I am done for tonight. Its almost 3 AM.

The most stable I have gotten him is 1241mhz core / 7722mhz memory(prettty sure I got samsung in this one) @ 1,175V. going to reinstall the EVGA bios again and redo all the drivers and hope that I can fix the issue with precision X not sticking with 1,21V.


----------



## Korax

Whats the max 24/7 voltage for this card on air?


----------



## Fendulon

Just popped in a spare power supply. My InWin Commander 1200w was reading 2.94v on the 3.3v rail.... Causing ridiculous instability. For now I'm using an OCZ Modstream 750w to power my system. I'm not sure how much headroom I have honestly with everything in my computer, probably not much.

Running an EVGA E760 Classified motherboard with an i7 920 at 4.3ghz. A 780 TI Classified, 13 120mm fans, and a MCP355 water pump. Unfortunately I don't have anything to measure what I'm really drawing but I know the i7 920 is extremely power hungry when over clocked.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korax*
> 
> Whats the max 24/7 voltage for this card on air?


stick with 1.212v for air 24/7 gaming. for benches up to 1.35v with fan on 100%.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so how much you guy's think i should sell this 780TI classy for 725$ a good deal ?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1460007/780ti-classified/0_50


$769 new on amazon. Yours is a guaranteed clocker, can't expect much more of a discount on the top card.


----------



## VSG

Ya I think nothing less than $700, but consider other places also. Some people might not want to get cards that were benched. Like I said, if you still have this available next week by the time the KPE releases and I have made my decision, I have no issues getting the card.


----------



## nagle3092

So I got mine today, the core is an absolute dog it seems, wont go over 1209 without artifacting, crashes at 1250. The memory on the other hand got to 8200 on air, stock LN2 bios no classy tool. Little disappointed but yeah well, it should hold me till maxwell.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1560778


----------



## CanadaSpy007

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v2yvq/

hmm weird it doesn't say classified in card name hope you can tell from the bios or something


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> welcome guys, list updated.


----------



## Azazil1190

my new score















https://imageshack.com/i/f38726p


----------



## delpy8

hi all,

Any idea why i still cannot get above +60 with evga precision even using the new updated bios,

on LN2 with power target at 115 percent

heaven freezes and 3dmark crashes with below error

Unexpected error running tests.
Workload work failed with error message: eva::d3d11::rendering::deferred_scene_renderer::render(): Exception thrown in worker thread.

Type:
class eva::d3d11::function_error

What:
draw_unshadowed_illumination_task for thread 1: File: device_context.cpp
Line: 818
Function: struct ID3D11CommandList *__cdecl eva::d3d11::deferred_device_context::do_finish_command_list(bool)

Expression: native()->FinishCommandList( restore_deferred_context_state, &result): DX11 call failed [-2005270522].

Device hung due to badly formed commands.
DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG: ID3D11DeviceContext::FinishCommandList:


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> hi all,
> 
> Any idea why i still cannot get above +60 with evga precision even using the new updated bios,
> 
> on LN2 with power target at 115 percent
> 
> heaven freezes and 3dmark crashes with below error
> 
> Unexpected error running tests.
> Workload work failed with error message: eva::d3d11::rendering::deferred_scene_renderer::render(): Exception thrown in worker thread.
> 
> Type:
> class eva::d3d11::function_error
> 
> What:
> draw_unshadowed_illumination_task for thread 1: File: device_context.cpp
> Line: 818
> Function: struct ID3D11CommandList *__cdecl eva::d3d11::deferred_device_context::do_finish_command_list(bool)
> 
> Expression: native()->FinishCommandList( restore_deferred_context_state, &result): DX11 call failed [-2005270522].
> 
> Device hung due to badly formed commands.
> DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG: ID3D11DeviceContext::FinishCommandList:


The power target does nothing but change the place where the card will throttle. It does not apply any more voltage or do anything to increase the power of the card. You need to download the Classy tool at the start of this thread for full voltage regulation. You then need to go and raise your core voltage and possibly PWM frequency until you get it stable.

Classified Ti's were only binned to their stock speeds. Quite a few don't go far on stock volts, but adding voltage will help you get something out of even a poor core. Until you play with the voltage, you won't go anywhere with this card usually.

If raising voltages doesn't stabilize your clock, clean out your drivers and reinstall.


----------



## vlps5122

any way to lock the classy voltage tool settings 24/7 so they stay put after a hard boot reboot like a shutdown?


----------



## dentnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> any way to lock the classy voltage tool settings 24/7 so they stay put after a hard boot reboot like a shutdown?


Only way is to use a evbot that I am aware of.


----------



## CallsignVega

I have an extra 780Ti Classified fully modded in for sale section if anyone is looking for another.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> pm me if you are interested. i got in trouble once for soliticing a sale within the thread.


too much )))strong((( I know the KPE is a must have GPU. I will be seen you on the other side then and let's kick those thread up.


----------



## Voxletum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CanadaSpy007*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v2yvq/
> 
> hmm weird it doesn't say classified in card name hope you can tell from the bios or something


Your Subvendor field shows it's a Classy: Subvendor: EVGA (3842 - 2888)

Part number for 780TI Classified is 3842-2888


----------



## CanadaSpy007

Ahh sweet deal.


----------



## whyscotty

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8372q/



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://imageshack.com/i/my1royj


----------



## steelsix

Did some work on 780Ti Classy bios, shameless link..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1460165/evga-780-ti-classified-bios-mod-from-latest-official-release


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> any way to lock the classy voltage tool settings 24/7 so they stay put after a hard boot reboot like a shutdown?


I believe someone is working on reverse engineering the tool.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I believe someone is working on reverse engineering the tool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


sweet


----------



## glintch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> If you are gaming only, I would get a regular 780/780Ti. No need to get a Classy unless you enjoy benching as well.


Really? $50~ difference for better PCB was my reason to get it and I got it for gaming...I meant I really should have gone 780 Classy and then doubled up, but having the best (780 Ti) is sweet.

Still benching mine in games to see if I want to keep it over going SLI 780 Classified. EK Waterblock + EK Backplate ordered.


----------



## Darklyspectre

couldn't get precision X to stop screwing up the voltages.

decided to just do a clean windows install.

tried out windows 8.1.

I noped out so hard. going to install windows 7 again after this post.

uck 8 is so horrible.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> couldn't get precision X to stop screwing up the voltages.
> 
> decided to just do a clean windows install.
> 
> tried out windows 8.1.
> 
> I noped out so hard. going to install windows 7 again after this post.
> 
> uck 8 is so horrible.


Definitely this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Win7=








Win8=


----------



## Cyclops

Hi guys. I just grabbed two 780 Ti Dual BIOS Classies and I've got a couple of questions.

I did some searching in this thread, I just need to clarify a few things before I dive in.

I've got the Classified Controller as was posted in the OP.

I've got four options I can play with:

NVVDD = Core clock voltage
FBVDD= Memory voltage
PEXVDD= PCI express voltage
PEXPWM= PWM for PCI express

Am I correct on what those option do so far? If I am, then I already know what the core and memory voltage does. My questions are these:

A. Does raising the PCI-E voltage help with overclocking or is recommended *AT ALL*?
B. How does the PWM frequency work? Does it provide cleaner power to the GPU? Does selecting a higher number result in better overclocking? Does it have any adverse effects in GPU or VRM degredation?
C. Does selecting BIOS #1 or #2 on the card have any effects when using this tool?
D. Finaly, I'd like to know if I need to run the Classified Controller everytime I start the computer. After hitting apply, will the settings be saved forever so that I need only to run it once?

Thanks for being patient with me. I've done alot of overclocking but nothing as in depth or alien as this.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Definitely this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Win7=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Win8=


I mean win8 would be better with a fricking start button and now all these tablet tiles







.

windows 7 took a while. somehow my disc doesn't have the drivers for the LAN so I had to REINSTALL windows 8. download the drivers from asus since I don't have my disk anymore put it on a other harddrive in my PC. then install 7 again.....turned out to be a wrong file SO BACK TO 8 AND THEN 7. now everything is slowly being rebuild.

only got the EVGA OC tester right now. 1,21v only pops up during the GPU burner tests any other GPU test and it is just stock. but eh like I said I need all my benchmarking programs back before I can say a clean install fixed the overvoltage problem.

Now on to the other thing.

I can't use the classified tool. It loads fine. I change the core voltage. to say 1,25ish. still 1,21 on the GPU burner.

changing the sliders on the tool does nothing unless only sky's bios works for that?


----------



## traxtech

Having trouble oc'ing mine too. It is stable at +80 core, +500 mem on stock bios. Will hitting up skynets bios raise the headroom on it?


----------



## CallsignVega

I've noticed something strange while benching my 780Ti Classified and it's memory. Some certain combination of memory freq and voltage is making my card do some weird semi-throttle down. While benching, all of the sudden FPS drops by like half, core temps drop but GPU usage stays at 99%, and core freq and mem freq stay the same on Rivatuner statistics overlay. Only a re-boot fixes it.

When I up memory voltage and freq to try and get around it, bench will lock up with the tell-tale "checkerboard" crash type effect of memory. I wonder if the memory VRM's are overheating or something... Using an IR thermometer they are only reaching ~140 f and memory chokes ~165f. Anyone find a sweet spot for memory voltage? Been trying 1.6 - 1.8v.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've noticed something strange while benching my 780Ti Classified and it's memory. Some certain combination of memory freq and voltage is making my card do some weird semi-throttle down. While benching, all of the sudden FPS drops by like half, core temps drop but GPU usage stays at 99%, and core freq and mem freq stay the same on Rivatuner statistics overlay. Only a re-boot fixes it.
> 
> When I up memory voltage and freq to try and get around it, bench will lock up with the tell-tale "checkerboard" crash type effect of memory. I wonder if the memory VRM's are overheating or something... Using an IR thermometer they are only reaching ~140 f and memory chokes ~165f. Anyone find a sweet spot for memory voltage? Been trying 1.6 - 1.8v.


I run into that when the memory is overclocked too much (regardless of voltage)...you might want to repeat the bench w/ lower memory frequency just to check if that's it.


----------



## strong island 1

Finally can do 1450 core in firestrike. This is at 1.4v. I have to get back to my 4930k because this 4.5 4770k is killing me. But the graphics score is the highest in the benchmark threads. gpu score 15759

1450 core - 8200mhz memory.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2246563

Also almost breaking 99fps in valley.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've noticed something strange while benching my 780Ti Classified and it's memory. Some certain combination of memory freq and voltage is making my card do some weird semi-throttle down. While benching, all of the sudden FPS drops by like half, core temps drop but GPU usage stays at 99%, and core freq and mem freq stay the same on Rivatuner statistics overlay. Only a re-boot fixes it.
> 
> When I up memory voltage and freq to try and get around it, bench will lock up with the tell-tale "checkerboard" crash type effect of memory. I wonder if the memory VRM's are overheating or something... Using an IR thermometer they are only reaching ~140 f and memory chokes ~165f. Anyone find a sweet spot for memory voltage? Been trying 1.6 - 1.8v.


1.8v is working for me. The fbocp setting is helping also by changing it too high. I'm up to 8500mhz memory in valley.


----------



## strong island 1

here is 1463 firestrike and 8400 memory. 15881 graphics score. I might be able to break 16k.





http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2246694


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Finally can do 1450 core in firestrike. This is at 1.4v. I have to get back to my 4930k because this 4.5 4770k is killing me. But the graphics score is the highest in the benchmark threads. gpu score 15759
> ...
> 
> Also almost breaking 99fps in valley.
> ...


wow







, 100fps are certainly within reach...FtW w/ his FrankenTitan must be looking for more LN2 right now...

Quick Question: I'm in the middle of water-cooling 4x 780 Ti Classies, using UNI-blocks and leaving the 'cold-plate' that sits underneath the fan assembly when stock in place...cold-plate covers VRMs, VRAM etc and as such I'm mounting some good fans above the cold plate / VRM section...

What software actually reports the most / fine details such as VRM and memory temps ? HWinfo64 ?


----------



## lilchronic

my memory is not that great either +450 i can do with stock voltage no matter what voltage i do i cant get +500 stable it will always crash and get half FPS 1.6-1.8v does nothing for me


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my memory is not that great either +450 i can do with stock voltage no matter what voltage i do i cant get +500 stable it will always crash and get half FPS 1.6-1.8v does nothing for me


mine is the opposite. at stock settings, i cant even get +250 on the memory stable. with 1.35v/1.7v/571 pwm. it benches stable at +700 memory (2200)


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my memory is not that great either +450 i can do with stock voltage no matter what voltage i do i cant get +500 stable it will always crash and get half FPS 1.6-1.8v does nothing for me


Ya the memory on my card is insane. I just did a 8600mhz firestrike run. Finally broke 16k graphics score. 16072



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2246946


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Hi guys. I just grabbed two 780 Ti Dual BIOS Classies and I've got a couple of questions.
> 
> I did some searching in this thread, I just need to clarify a few things before I dive in.
> 
> I've got the Classified Controller as was posted in the OP.
> 
> I've got four options I can play with:
> 
> NVVDD = Core clock voltage
> FBVDD= Memory voltage
> PEXVDD= PCI express voltage
> PEXPWM= PWM for PCI express
> 
> Am I correct on what those option do so far? If I am, then I already know what the core and memory voltage does. My questions are these:
> 
> A. Does raising the PCI-E voltage help with overclocking or is recommended *AT ALL*?
> B. How does the PWM frequency work? Does it provide cleaner power to the GPU? Does selecting a higher number result in better overclocking? Does it have any adverse effects in GPU or VRM degredation?
> C. Does selecting BIOS #1 or #2 on the card have any effects when using this tool?
> D. Finaly, I'd like to know if I need to run the Classified Controller everytime I start the computer. After hitting apply, will the settings be saved forever so that I need only to run it once?
> 
> Thanks for being patient with me. I've done alot of overclocking but nothing as in depth or alien as this.


PEXPWM is PWM Freq. I would assume this is for all branches, but I do not know.

A. A small boost won't hurt.
B. A higher number should give a better OC. Your chokes will heat up more though. The last week was when PWM Freq. control was released, so lots of people in this thread have been giving out info on what is actually happening with the card under load at different voltages. You may want to read back a bit for any more info.
C. Not with the tool.
D. Every time you shutdown, you have to reload the program. A reset will not unstick previous settings.

No problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> Now on to the other thing.
> 
> I can't use the classified tool. It loads fine. I change the core voltage. to say 1,25ish. still 1,21 on the GPU burner.
> 
> changing the sliders on the tool does nothing unless only sky's bios works for that?


Any voltage settings applied with the tool are invisible. They do apply though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Having trouble oc'ing mine too. It is stable at +80 core, +500 mem on stock bios. Will hitting up skynets bios raise the headroom on it?


Yes, you still need to use the Classified Tool to raise volts.


----------



## Voxletum

Well no matter what I do I can't get my 780 ti classy over 1.212 volts. I've used three different BIOSes on the Ln2 switch - and both of the ones in the first post. Done clean driver installs and also used the GTX Classified Controller Overvolting Tool to no avail. Neither the beta afterburner or precision X can get the voltage up on my card. It's on water. Artifacts and immediately dies at 1.3GHZ with 1.212 volts running 55C degrees. I really need the ability to push the voltage on this card and I don't have access to an EVBot.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voxletum*
> 
> Well no matter what I do I can't get my 780 ti classy over 1.212 volts. I've used three different BIOSes on the Ln2 switch - and both of the ones in the first post. Done clean driver installs and also used the GTX Classified Controller Overvolting Tool to no avail. Neither the beta afterburner or precision X can get the voltage up on my card. It's on water. Artifacts and immediately dies at 1.3GHZ with 1.212 volts running 55C degrees. I really need the ability to push the voltage on this card and I don't have access to an EVBot.


Sorry this might be a dumb thing bit it has been overlooked by a lot of people. Precision X or afterburner don't have the ability to show you what voltage your card is on really so it wil always so 1.212v. If you want to know if it's over a certain voltage you can check the power usage percentage.


----------



## Voxletum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Sorry this might be a dumb thing bit it has been overlooked by a lot of people. Precision X or afterburner don't have the ability to show you what voltage your card is on really so it wil always so 1.212v. If you want to know if it's over a certain voltage you can check the power usage percentage.


Power level usually floats around 45% - And it still shouldn't be artifacting and crashing out at only 1306MHz if I could get the voltage up to 1.25 for instance. It's stable 1250~MHz at 1.212 which I'm stuck at.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voxletum*
> 
> Power level usually floats around 45% - And it still shouldn't be artifacting and crashing out at only 1306MHz if I could get the voltage up to 1.25 for instance. It's stable 1250~MHz at 1.212 which I'm stuck at.


Why do you think it shouldn't be artifacting and crashing at that speeds? Those aren't the guaranteed speeds of the card, that's just how lucky you are on the Silicon lottery. My suggestion would be to just use the Classy tool. Crank up the Volts to 1.3v and pwm to 312kmz. I needed more than that to reach 1300mhz. My card failed at 1250 mhz on 1.212v.

Don't pay any attention to the voltage shown in px or ab. It's a flaw in the program if you press apply in the Classy tool it goes to that voltage


----------



## Voxletum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Why do you think it shouldn't be artifacting and crashing at that speeds? Those aren't the guaranteed speeds of the card, that's just how lucky you are on the Silicon lottery. My suggestion would be to just use the Classy tool. Crank up the Volts to 1.3v and pwm to 312kmz. I needed more than that to reach 1300mhz. My card failed at 1250 mhz on 1.212v.


Yeah I'll give it a try with 1.3 later today. I should probably also find my multimeter laying around so I can actually read the voltages off the card.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voxletum*
> 
> Yeah I'll give it a try with 1.3 later today. I should probably also find my multimeter laying around so I can actually read the voltages off the card.


Ya a multimeter would be the sure way to find out if the voltages are really being applied but I'm 99% sure they are, you just need more of it.

I would also recommend getting a probe-it if you're gonna measure the Volts as one member transformed his card into a very expensive paperweight when he accidentally touched something while doing it.


----------



## yknot

Got meself a decent SLI score on Valley with my SLI 780Ti Classys..........

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/10110#post_21613772

But I am not improving much on 3D11 (+150). I was just wondering if our new EVbot firmware update only helps in certain benches?

Also..........I'm not too keen on Win8 like a lot of ppl here but is Firestrike not better on Win8 than 7? I don't know and was wondering if there was a general dislike for that benchmark on Win8 as well..........or is it the.........try it and see.









I would like to know because of the drudgery of installing Win8 and all the updates, drivers and apps all over again, like I had to with win7.......meeyuck!

PS
Fully recommend a "Probe-it" connector plus DMM for monitoring. Those voltages really rack up............unless we're still capped at 1.4v of course


----------



## traxtech

PRobably a silly question as i'm pretty sure it does fit but..

Does the 780 Classified EVGA backplate fit the 780 ti classified?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> PRobably a silly question as i'm pretty sure it does fit but..
> 
> Does the 780 Classified EVGA backplate fit the 780 ti classified?


yes it does.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got meself a decent SLI score on Valley with my SLI 780Ti Classys..........
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/10110#post_21613772
> 
> But I am not improving much on 3D11 (+150). I was just wondering if our new EVbot firmware update only helps in certain benches?
> 
> Also..........I'm not too keen on Win8 like a lot of ppl here but is Firestrike not better on Win8 than 7? I don't know and was wondering if there was a general dislike for that benchmark on Win8 as well..........or is it the.........try it and see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know because of the drudgery of installing Win8 and all the updates, drivers and apps all over again, like I had to with win7.......meeyuck!
> 
> PS
> Fully recommend a "Probe-it" connector plus DMM for monitoring. Those voltages really rack up............unless we're still capped at 1.4v of course


Firestrike is about the only benchmark that does better on Win 8

Nice 3960X you have ynot


----------



## traxtech

Sweet, great to know!

I managed to get +160 core +500 mem with 1.225 vcore, 1.7 fbvdd and 1.114v pexvdd absolutely stable on the stock bios, couldn't be happier at the moment


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya the memory on my card is insane. I just did a 8600mhz firestrike run. Finally broke 16k graphics score. 16072
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2246946


+800 for 8600Mhz!!! HOLY MEMORY!!


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Firestrike is about the only benchmark that does better on Win 8
> 
> Nice 3960X you have ynot


I did quite a bit of testing a few weeks ago between win7, win8 and win8.1 trying to figure out where I was losing points in Firestrike.

7 and 8 are just about the same with 8 having a couple points advantage.

8.1 was making me lose 300-400 points of gpu score.


----------



## delpy8

I'm on 8.1 at the moment and it's pants I'm going back to win8 as scores are Lower


----------



## Darklyspectre

Work is almost done so I can start working on my card again.

Seems like 1,21V is working pretty well after the complete reinstall.

Last bench I did was with core at 1264mhz/7400. Went to bed and let my computer fold for 8 hours. no crash or anything so should be all good.

But then again can [email protected] even be considered a stress test for a overclock since its not really visual.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> I run into that when the memory is overclocked too much (regardless of voltage)...you might want to repeat the bench w/ lower memory frequency just to check if that's it.


Ya, that is what I was afraid of. I don't think the memory on my card is all that good.


----------



## yknot

Sorry about you guys not happy with Win8 but also glad you've posted it as I'm about to have a go at Firestrike with the new Skyn3t bios and EVbot updates.

Also, I've not tried a single card Valley run with the better of my two Classys ................


----------



## Cyclops

Anybody knows about the so called "Secret" EVGA 780 Ti Classified BIOS? Apparently over at the EVGA forums, a moderator is offering those to people with compatible cards, provided they register them and give him the serial number.

I feel like they are doing this to know exactly who is overvolting their GPUs so in case of damage, they can deny warranty or something.

Anyone has access to that BIOS? I don't want to register my cards. Am I too paranoid? probably.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Anybody knows about the so called "Secret" EVGA 780 Ti Classified BIOS? Apparently over at the EVGA forums, a moderator is offering those to people with compatible cards, provided they register them and give him the serial number.
> 
> I feel like they are doing this to know exactly who is overvolting their GPUs so in case of damage, they can deny warranty or something.
> 
> Anyone has access to that BIOS? I don't want to register my cards. Am I too paranoid? probably.


im on the bios now and it works fine.

Even if you damage the classified from overvoltage, it is still covered by the warranty. EVGA is awesome


----------



## delpy8

I'm using the secret bios too








Just send an mail to Steve at EVGa with your serial


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> I'm using the secret bios too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just send an mail to Steve at EVGa with your serial


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Anybody knows about the so called "Secret" EVGA 780 Ti Classified BIOS? Apparently over at the EVGA forums, a moderator is offering those to people with compatible cards, provided they register them and give him the serial number.
> 
> I feel like they are doing this to know exactly who is overvolting their GPUs so in case of damage, they can deny warranty or something.
> 
> Anyone has access to that BIOS? I don't want to register my cards. Am I too paranoid? probably.


Guys, Sky has taken that "secret" bios and modified it to work with or without boost and a higher power target.

It's located on the first page of this thread.


----------



## delpy8

Hi mcg75 is there no way to get the sky bios into an aio installer the same as evga have done as I'm still a newb at this


----------



## William Clement

Anyone found a way yet to let the classified overvoltage tool keep the settings after a cold reboot? Or at least start it up with a parameter or something so you can load the settings you want automaticly?


----------



## HighTemplar

What's the email for the new BIOS?

Or someone PM it to me.

I've flashed the new firmware to my 2nd EVBot so it's all set, just need the BIOS now.

Is it necessary. It seems as if skyn3t has already modded the EVGA BIOS correct? Is it the XTi Bios that he modded, or the EVGA BIOS?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im on the bios now and it works fine.
> 
> Even if you damage the classified from overvoltage, it is still covered by the warranty. EVGA is awesome


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> I'm using the secret bios too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just send an mail to Steve at EVGa with your serial


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> What's the email for the new BIOS?
> 
> Or someone PM it to me.
> 
> I've flashed the new firmware to my 2nd EVBot so it's all set, just need the BIOS now.
> 
> Is it necessary. It seems as if skyn3t has already modded the EVGA BIOS correct? Is it the XTi Bios that he modded, or the EVGA BIOS?


That's no secret bios floating around. I 'know what I'm talk about. don't let this fool yourself with this BS dilemma.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> What's the email for the new BIOS?
> 
> Or someone PM it to me.
> 
> I've flashed the new firmware to my 2nd EVBot so it's all set, just need the BIOS now.
> 
> Is it necessary. It seems as if skyn3t has already modded the EVGA BIOS correct? I*s it the XTi Bios that he modded, or the EVGA BIOS?*


The XTi bios and EVGA bios are technically the same, it's just that kingpin released the xti on his forum a day or two before evga did the same. I believe that skyn3t did his mod on the XTi though.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Hi mcg75 is there no way to get the sky bios into an aio installer the same as evga have done as I'm still a newb at this


Not that I'm aware of.

Using nvflash for windows is about as easy as it gets though.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Hi mcg75 is there no way to get the sky bios into an aio installer the same as evga have done as I'm still a newb at this


It's really not that difficult, I was also very scared of doing it but now I do it without even thinking. Here is a tutorial for another evga card so just change whatever bios they have to the one you want to flash.

http://www.trickmasterpc.com


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## MrTOOSHORT

That's a beautiful system there coolhandluke41!









Awesome scores Strong Island1, I don't think you can do any better with a Kingpin coming from your card!


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> That's no secret bios floating around. I 'know what I'm talk about. don't let this fool yourself with this BS dilemma.


http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2096000

Take a look at post #8


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The XTi bios and EVGA bios are technically the same, it's just that kingpin released the xti on his forum a day or two before evga did the same. I believe that skyn3t did his mod on the XTi though.


no the first thing i did when evga emailed me the bios, i sent it to skyn3t







so the modded bios is with evga bios

.... but they are technically the same


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2096000
> 
> Take a look at post #8


This is the same bios they linked to me the day they announced it. so no details.


----------



## Cyclops

Why are they so secretive about it then? Everyone seem to have it.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Why are they so secretive about it then? Everyone seem to have it.


Big Bad Daddy Nvidia


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That's a beautiful system there coolhandluke41!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome scores Strong Island1, I don't think you can do any better with a Kingpin coming from your card!


Yeah, I think Strong should stick with what he has. I don't think the Kingpin will do any better on water.


----------



## Reuma

Count me in http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gambp/


----------



## CallsignVega

Man some of these Classifieds have crap memory. My core is decent, will do 1515 MHz at 1.45v, but the memory I finally passed Valley at a whopping +300! A measly 300 MHz over stock with 1.8v on this Hynix garbage. My Titan memory with 6GB blows it away lol.

Can't wait to get the Kingpin, as that should have decent Samsung memory.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> What's the email for the new BIOS?
> 
> Or someone PM it to me.
> 
> I've flashed the new firmware to my 2nd EVBot so it's all set, just need the BIOS now.
> 
> Is it necessary. It seems as if skyn3t has already modded the EVGA BIOS correct? Is it the XTi Bios that he modded, or the EVGA BIOS?


Why would you use 2 evbots? Each can control 4 cards.


----------



## Jpmboy

Guys - no big deal, But if you look at the ftw_2002, Xti, and new evga bios' they look pretty much identical... Even matching checksums.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Guys - no big deal, But if you look at the ftw_2002, Xti, and new evga bios' they look pretty much identical... Even matching checksums.


all tree is the same.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, I think Strong should stick with what he has. I don't think the Kingpin will do any better on water.


That is a great score. @ strong- Nicely done !
We all know KPE can flex its muscle on LN2, but it would be interesting to see if people can get better benches compared to Ti Classy on water.
I may pick one up just for some benching fun, depending on my mood







, as I skipped 780 classy and 780 Ti classy.


----------



## traxtech

Just got my PB with my 780 ti classified! I think i have hit the roof on air, as anything more throttles the card because of temp.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Man some of these Classifieds have crap memory. My core is decent, will do 1515 MHz at 1.45v, but the memory I finally passed Valley at a whopping +300! A measly 300 MHz over stock with 1.8v on this Hynix garbage. My Titan memory with 6GB blows it away lol.
> 
> Can't wait to get the Kingpin, as that should have decent Samsung memory.


I was benching mine with mem at +500 with core at 1400 or below, to get benching with core up to 1511 I had to lower my memory speed to +200 - 300


----------



## sdmf74

I have decided to try and get a Kingpin when they release (If I can afford it) So If anyone needs another 780 CLASSIFIED with Samsung memory
PM me. I have used it mostly for gaming, minimal benching. No EVbot and cooler has never been removed.
I was able to hit 83.0 FPS in Valley the other day.


----------



## yknot

Sorry "Strong".........Forgot to register my Ti Classys..............

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wu9k5/

first classy id

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6h65p/

second

OOPS!........do I need two?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> +800 for 8600Mhz!!! HOLY MEMORY!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> That's no secret bios floating around. I 'know what I'm talk about. don't let this fool yourself with this BS dilemma.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That's a beautiful system there coolhandluke41!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome scores Strong Island1, I don't think you can do any better with a Kingpin coming from your card!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, I think Strong should stick with what he has. I don't think the Kingpin will do any better on water.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> That is a great score. @ strong- Nicely done !
> We all know KPE can flex its muscle on LN2, but it would be interesting to see if people can get better benches compared to Ti Classy on water.
> I may pick one up just for some benching fun, depending on my mood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as I skipped 780 classy and 780 Ti classy.


Thanks guys. I couldn't believe I broke 16000 graphics score. I never thought that would happen with these cards on water before the new pwm control. That was the best benching session I probably ever had. it was so much fun. I was up all night and ended up sleeping all day sunday. The evbot now allows a lot more control over the card and you can really push them now. This card is definitely a beast now.

This cards additional cores really shine in 3dmark and you can see a big difference versus the titan, but valley doesn't show it. I still must give props to the titan though because I can't catch them in Valley 2 card releases later which is amazing to me. Tit an was a special card. I wish I would have kept mine long enough for the voltage hack.

I already sold my cards and now I am worried that the KPE might not be better. I only say that because this card is so fast, not because I think the kingpin edition will be bad. I am really excited for it.

Also just in case anyone is dumb like me don't flash the kingpin edition bios on the 780 ti classified. I know Kingpin said it but I had to try. Couldn't get back into windows. But the dual bios switch made it very easy to fix.

Also just to let you guys know I started throttling on the new official evga bios at very high clocks and voltage so there are some limits to that bios. So sky's bios allowed me to get those scores because of the higher power limit and no throttling. it's the first skyn3t bios under 780 ti classy section. I will make it easier to find today.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Does anyone know anywhere that has the EK block in stock? I can't seem to find them in stock anywhere except the EK site and shipping is like $35.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*


kingpin pls


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks guys. I couldn't believe I broke 16000 graphics score. I never thought that would happen with these cards on water before the new pwm control. That was the best benching session I probably ever had. it was so much fun. I was up all night and ended up sleeping all day sunday. The evbot now allows a lot more control over the card and you can really push them now. This card is definitely a beast now.
> 
> This cards additional cores really shine in 3dmark and you can see a big difference versus the titan, but valley doesn't show it. I still must give props to the titan though because I can't catch them in Valley 2 card releases later which is amazing to me. Tit an was a special card. I wish I would have kept mine long enough for the voltage hack.
> 
> I already sold my cards and now I am worried that the KPE might not be better. I only say that because this card is so fast, not because I think the kingpin edition will be bad. I am really excited for it.
> 
> Also just in case anyone is dumb like me don't flash the kingpin edition bios on the 780 ti classified. I know Kingpin said it but I had to try. Couldn't get back into windows. But the dual bios switch made it very easy to fix.
> 
> Also just to let you guys know I started throttling on the new official evga bios at very high clocks and voltage so there are some limits to that bios. So sky's bios allowed me to get those scores because of the higher power limit and no throttling. it's the first skyn3t bios under 780 ti classy section. I will make it easier to find today.


Nice score strong!
I'm happy that I could help on this one and don't forget to thank FTW1234 and 5? Lol long name for the classy tool and klNGPlN for the new custom evbot firmware we all did our portion. So thank them too.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> Does anyone know anywhere that has the EK block in stock? I can't seem to find them in stock anywhere except the EK site and shipping is like $35.


Even though the shipping is a little more, the re-sellers prices are a tad more. Maybe only $10 more but subtract that from $35 shipping and now your at $25. frozencpu charges shipping so it will really only come out to like an extra $10. I would jump on any you can find right away. They are the only blocks that fit the kingpin edition right now so they might be hard to come by in a few days.


----------



## marc0053

I checked on EKWBs website and it would cost about 175$ for the EK 780 classy waterblock shipped to me in Canada.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I was benching mine with mem at +500 with core at 1400 or below, to get benching with core up to 1511 I had to lower my memory speed to +200 - 300


Yes, I've noticed this too. I don't know if it's power throttling, or what the heck is going on. At low 1400's core my memory run fairly fast. Once I get higher cores and voltage, memory speed goes to hell. Not sure what's going on there.

Is strong the only one that has run 1500+ MHz core and 4000+ MHz memory simultaneously? And why the heck is my memory being so affected by my core speed and voltage?


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Even though the shipping is a little more, the re-sellers prices are a tad more. Maybe only $10 more but subtract that from $35 shipping and now your at $25. frozencpu charges shipping so it will really only come out to like an extra $10. I would jump on any you can find right away. They are the only blocks that fit the kingpin edition right now so they might be hard to come by in a few days.


Sorry I'm not to up with the tax codes of America but don't you have to pay import tax when they come deliver the package seeing that it's coming from another country?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Sorry I'm not to up with the tax codes of America but don't you have to pay import tax when they come deliver the package seeing that it's coming from another country?


That's my biggest worry as 175$ shipped to Canada doesn't include any import tax or duty fees....


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Sorry I'm not to up with the tax codes of America but don't you have to pay import tax when they come deliver the package seeing that it's coming from another country?


no there is no import tax or duty fee. I ordered mine from ek store. dhl has gotten it to me in 2 days before. We also don't have to pay the vat. Once i log into ek store the vat charge goes away from the price. I think you have to pay with paypal though. There could be a small currency conversion fee.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> no there is no import tax or duty fee. I ordered mine from ek store. dhl has gotten it to me in 2 days before. We also don't have to pay the vat. Once i log into ek store the vat charge goes away from the price. I think you have to pay with paypal though. There could be a small currency conversion fee.


Ok thanks for clearing that up. I just know that we have to pay 25% import duty when you order from them in South Africa but I just wasn't to sure what happens in the states. Ya I know as soon as your enter a zip code outside Europe they drop the European tax which is 22%


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes, I've noticed this too. I don't know if it's power throttling, or what the heck is going on. At low 1400's core my memory run fairly fast. Once I get higher cores and voltage, memory speed goes to hell. Not sure what's going on there.
> 
> Is strong the only one that has run 1500+ MHz core and 4000+ MHz memory simultaneously? And why the heck is my memory being so affected by my core speed and voltage?


That is really strange because with my cards the core and memory almost seem to run independently. with my other cards Usually they are always affected by each other but in firestrike I can run the exact same core at 7000mhz memory and 8600mhz memory. Also if I lower the memory to 7000mhz I don't get anything addiional on the core. It's very strange.

Are you using an evbot


----------



## knersie69

When I ordered my block from Frozen they were out of stock too and it only took them 5 days to get it in. I phoned them and they said they order every Monday and Friday straight from EK themselves and it normally takes 2 weeks to get it back in stock since order. Maybe you can phone them and ask if they maybe are going to get stock in soon or something. There's also an online code to get 5.1% off


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Hello guys,

Is someone selling his waterblock + backplate? I am really looking for those right now and asap.

Thanks


----------



## Joa3d43

...one down, three to go w/ going the uni-block route for the 780 Ti Classies...I like to keep the cold-plates in place (w/ fans once mounted)...

...better get it all done before the ladies decide to vacuum, disturb my parts-piles and suck up all the little screws and such


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That is really strange because with my cards the core and memory almost seem to run independently. with my other cards Usually they are always affected by each other but in firestrike I can run the exact same core at 7000mhz memory and 8600mhz memory. Also if I lower the memory to 7000mhz I don't get anything addiional on the core. It's very strange.
> 
> Are you using an evbot


Ya, I've been using an EVBOT with the Kingpin firmware and also tried the classified slider program. So in both FIrestrike and Valley you can run both core and memory at their peak? I notice you got 97.x on your Valley run. For some strange reason with a 4770K at 5 GHz and 2933 MHz RAM (GPU always at 99%), with 1515 Core and +500 memory I was only getting 93 FPS, which seems way low..


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, I've been using an EVBOT with the Kingpin firmware and also tried the classified slider program. So in both FIrestrike and Valley you can run both core and memory at their peak? I notice you got 97.x on your Valley run. For some strange reason with a 4770K at 5 GHz and 2933 MHz RAM (GPU always at 99%), with 1515 Core and +500 memory I was only getting 93 FPS, which seems way low..


Strong always gets the best luck with gpus. He must have some special silicon lottery skills.









Have you ever had the memory crash during a Valley run? (When the memory is clocked to high and suddenly the frame rates in valley drop to half?) I have noticed in the past when that happens to me, I have had to uninstall Valley, delete any files associated with Valley, and then re-install Valley before my scores would ever go back to normal.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, I've been using an EVBOT with the Kingpin firmware and also tried the classified slider program. So in both FIrestrike and Valley you can run both core and memory at their peak? I notice you got 97.x on your Valley run. For some strange reason with a 4770K at 5 GHz and 2933 MHz RAM (GPU always at 99%), with 1515 Core and +500 memory I was only getting 93 FPS, which seems way low..


Gotta say I had to laugh when you mentioned you got 93FPS in valley with your 4770k and right after I've seen your "for sale" post for your 4770k .....hehehe


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Strong always gets the best luck with gpus. He must have some special silicon lottery skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever had the memory crash during a Valley run? (When the memory is clocked to high and suddenly the frame rates in valley drop to half?) I have noticed in the past when that happens to me, I have had to uninstall Valley, delete any files associated with Valley, and then re-install Valley before my scores would ever go back to normal.


Yes, when the core clock is very high my memory speeds that don't have this weird sudden FPS slowdown drop dramatically. I go from something like a 1424MHz core at 1.35v at +700 memory working, to 1515Mhz core at 1.45v but memory needs to drop all the way down to +300 in order for the sudden FPS slowdown not to occur (memory at 1.8v). Definitely strange stuff..

So you are saying Valley gets "bugged" after just one of these mysterious memory related FPS slowdowns and needs to be re-installed? How curious..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Gotta say I had to laugh when you mentioned you got 93FPS in valley with your 4770k and right after I've seen your "for sale" post for your 4770k .....hehehe


lol, I have like six 4770K's don't need them all!


----------



## Azazil1190

Some picks from me







sorry for the quality are taken from my cellphone cam
https://imageshack.com/i/mze5dej
https://imageshack.com/i/3oqshtj
https://imageshack.com/i/0dtihzj
https://imageshack.com/i/f7qboij
https://imageshack.com/i/0kpqf8j
https://imageshack.com/i/j60f0yj
https://imageshack.com/i/n6og3nj
https://imageshack.com/i/130ajkj


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, I've been using an EVBOT with the Kingpin firmware and also tried the classified slider program. So in both FIrestrike and Valley you can run both core and memory at their peak? I notice you got 97.x on your Valley run. For some strange reason with a 4770K at 5 GHz and 2933 MHz RAM (GPU always at 99%), with 1515 Core and +500 memory I was only getting 93 FPS, which seems way low..


Well my new score is 98.8 fps. Which is 1515 core and 8400 mhz memory. This is with a 4.5ghz 4770k and 2133mhz ram. Your memory is only 400mhz lower than mine with a much faster cpu. Maybe it does seem a little low. I can try and run the same settings tonight to see what i get. My 4770k is horrible and only at 4.5ghz. I wonder if my 4930k at 4.8ghz would give me that last fps I need to break 100fps. Also I changed the fbocp setting to extreme just in case that might help you.

But ya I noticed it was very wierd that my memory didn't affect my core. So I did some tests and found my max core and I was able to do that same max core at max memory. I thought it was very wierd also but of course I was happy.

I also have a fan pointed right at my memory vrm's. Like an inch away from them. Mine were getting way too hot. I also put some fujy poli extreme thermal pads on the memory chips. Not saying all of this makes a difference but I figured it was worth mentioning.

I also noticed with the memory slowdowns all I have to do is restart the pc and it goes away. During valley I keep my eyes pegged to the fps and power% and you can tell right asway when it happens.

It's wierd because i never experienced this throttling until the titans came out. The titans were the first card I experienced this power throttling due to unstable mem overclocks.

Also Vega what is your pwm set to and do you up the pcie voltage at all.

Also it's only valley where I experience the memory/power throttling. In 3dmark if my mem is too high it just crashes. This is also the first card where I can do higher memory in 3dmark compared to valley. Highest in valley is 8400mhz and 3dmark is 8600mhz. Any higher than those and I crash/throttle. I can't even go like 10mhz above. I really did find my absolute highest mem clocks for my cards. it's funny that it's such an even number.


----------



## skyn3t

KPE price announced by Jacob.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/190#post_21622483


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes, when the core clock is very high my memory speeds that don't have this weird sudden FPS slowdown drop dramatically. I go from something like a 1424MHz core at 1.35v at +700 memory working, to 1515Mhz core at 1.45v but memory needs to drop all the way down to +300 in order for the sudden FPS slowdown not to occur (memory at 1.8v). Definitely strange stuff..
> 
> So you are saying Valley gets "bugged" after just one of these mysterious memory related FPS slowdowns and needs to be re-installed? How curious..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I have like six 4770K's don't need them all!


I have had Valley get bugged on me a few times. Valley is a bastard.


----------



## strong island 1

$850 for KPE is a little higher than I was expecting but I still might have to get one.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> $850 for KPE is a little higher than I was expecting but I still might have to get one.


Yeah, me too. What is ironic is that we payed more than that for our Titans!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, me too. What is ironic is that we payed more than that for our Titans!


I know that is crazy. Now I'm getting worried because they just announced like 14" of snow for New York this week. It's going to be hard to get packages.


----------



## knersie69

Sorry but does anybody have the new classy tool that raises the PWM further than 400kHz. I cant seem to find it in the thread?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Sorry but does anybody have the new classy tool that raises the PWM further than 400kHz. I cant seem to find it in the thread?


It's in the kingpin cooling forums under updated classy tool in the evga overclocking section. I didn't want to just take it day one and add it to the thread. i wanted to let them get some hits first. I guess I will add it this week.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> It's in the kingpin cooling forums under updated classy tool in the evga overclocking section. I didn't want to just take it day one and add it to the thread. i wanted to let them get some hits first. I guess I will add it this week.


ok thanks a lot, I'll go get it and test it out a bit.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> ok thanks a lot, I'll go get it and test it out a bit.


here is the link

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2550


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Well my new score is 98.8 fps. Which is 1515 core and 8400 mhz memory. This is with a 4.5ghz 4770k and 2133mhz ram. Your memory is only 400mhz lower than mine with a much faster cpu. Maybe it does seem a little low. I can try and run the same settings tonight to see what i get. My 4770k is horrible and only at 4.5ghz. I wonder if my 4930k at 4.8ghz would give me that last fps I need to break 100fps. Also I changed the fbocp setting to extreme just in case that might help you.
> 
> But ya I noticed it was very wierd that my memory didn't affect my core. So I did some tests and found my max core and I was able to do that same max core at max memory. I thought it was very wierd also but of course I was happy.
> 
> I also have a fan pointed right at my memory vrm's. Like an inch away from them. Mine were getting way too hot. I also put some fujy poli extreme thermal pads on the memory chips. Not saying all of this makes a difference but I figured it was worth mentioning.
> 
> I also noticed with the memory slowdowns all I have to do is restart the pc and it goes away. During valley I keep my eyes pegged to the fps and power% and you can tell right asway when it happens.
> 
> It's wierd because i never experienced this throttling until the titans came out. The titans were the first card I experienced this power throttling due to unstable mem overclocks.
> 
> Also Vega what is your pwm set to and do you up the pcie voltage at all.
> 
> Also it's only valley where I experience the memory/power throttling. In 3dmark if my mem is too high it just crashes. This is also the first card where I can do higher memory in 3dmark compared to valley. Highest in valley is 8400mhz and 3dmark is 8600mhz. Any higher than those and I crash/throttle. I can't even go like 10mhz above. I really did find my absolute highest mem clocks for my cards. it's funny that it's such an even number.


Ya, you definitely have a good card there. As for my low FPS, I am also running Win 8.1 but that shouldn't really matter. Are you on 7 still? At 1080p doing the HD benchmark, the GPU should be pegged at 99% for the whole thing pretty much even with a 45. GHz 4770k, so CPU increase really shouldn't help if at all. Usually once you go SLI is when CPU becomes important. Single GPU just stresses the GPU too much for the CPU to be a huge factor.

I have all of my OCP's turned off, PWM at 600 KHz, PCI-E +2 notches, VRAM at 1.8v, everything good to go but this weird memory issue still happens. I have a fan pointed directly at the memory VRM area but the chokes still get up to ~165f. Not sure if that's warm enough for them to throttle down or something... and that is what's causing this weird issue. I've been holding off on applying the mini copper VRM heatsinks as they aren't cheap and I was waiting to put those on the Kingpins I want to get.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, you definitely have a good card there. As for my low FPS, I am also running Win 8.1 but that shouldn't really matter. Are you on 7 still? At 1080p doing the HD benchmark, the GPU should be pegged at 99% for the whole thing pretty much even with a 45. GHz 4770k, so CPU increase really shouldn't help if at all. Usually once you go SLI is when CPU becomes important. Single GPU just stresses the GPU too much for the CPU to be a huge factor.
> 
> I have all of my OCP's turned off, PWM at 600 KHz, PCI-E +2 notches, VRAM at 1.8v, everything good to go but this weird memory issue still happens. I have a fan pointed directly at the memory VRM area but the chokes still get up to ~165f. Not sure if that's warm enough for them to throttle down or something... and that is what's causing this weird issue. I've been holding off on applying the mini copper VRM heatsinks as they aren't cheap and I was waiting to put those on the Kingpins I want to get.


Ya I'm still using win 7. I'm kind of regretting selling my cards now. I haven't shipped yet because today is a national holiday. You are pretty much using the exact settings I am.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya I'm still using win 7. I'm kind of regretting selling my cards now. I haven't shipped yet because today is a national holiday. You are pretty much using the exact settings I am.


Sounds like you have some golden cards again. I would keep at least one of them.


----------



## marc0053

I posted this in the kingpin thread but should have posted it here:
Is there an advantage of having an EVBot for the gtx 780 ti or Kingpin? Can all the voltages be tweaked using the classified software in a similar way than EVBot?
I'm trying to see if it is worth getting an EVbot (if any can be found) and paying a premium for it.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes, when the core clock is very high my memory speeds that don't have this weird sudden FPS slowdown drop dramatically. I go from something like a 1424MHz core at 1.35v at +700 memory working, to 1515Mhz core at 1.45v but memory needs to drop all the way down to +300 in order for the sudden FPS slowdown not to occur (memory at 1.8v). Definitely strange stuff..
> 
> So you are saying Valley gets "bugged" after just one of these mysterious memory related FPS slowdowns and needs to be re-installed? How curious..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I have like six 4770K's don't need them all!


you want to sell me one that can do 4.8Ghz +







im stuck at 4.7ghz and it wont go any higher no matter what the voltage is


----------



## skline00

Just got an EVGA GTX780 Classified for my 3770k rig. Here is my validation link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/m3bkz/


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I posted this in the kingpin thread but should have posted it here:
> Is there an advantage of having an EVBot for the gtx 780 ti or Kingpin? Can all the voltages be tweaked using the classified software in a similar way than EVBot?
> I'm trying to see if it is worth getting an EVbot (if any can be found) and paying a premium for it.


I love my evbot. if you can find one for $50 I would grab it right away. I think some of the ocp settings help the cards a lot which the controller doesn't have. Also now the evbot goes up to 2.0v so if you wanted to use anything higher that 1.5v you would need it. I wouldn't go that high unless using extreme cooling but I am just pointing out the differences. Probably wont make a huge difference but after all the money I spent on my cards the $50 was worth it to me. I also have 2 profiles setup. One for extreme benching and the other for when the bench is over so that I am not using high voltages at the desktop.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Just got an EVGA GTX780 Classified for my 3770k rig. Here is my validation link:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/m3bkz/


Nice, welcome. I will update the list tonight,.


----------



## VSG

Can't seem to find the EVBot anywhere though, so unless someone here sells me theirs, I will rely on the software tool and wait for the EVBot 2.0


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Can't seem to find the EVBot anywhere though, so unless someone here sells me theirs, I will rely on the software tool and wait for the EVBot 2.0


Ya they seem to be all gone. I was just saying if someone could find one for $50 it would be worth it to grab it right away. Even to sell it for a little profit. The evbot's seem very fragile and i would buy another one for $50 if I had the chance.


----------



## seryou92

How much voltage can a 780 non-ti Classified handle for 24/7 usage when overvolting with the classified.exe? On air of course


----------



## ocCuS

Hey guys,
I´m new here and hope you can help me.I ordered a 780ti Classiefied and I´m looking now for a waterblock for this card.
I saw those 3 waterblocks on the entry post but i asked myself: are these the only waterblocks for the 780ti classy or are there more blocks?
For example, does the 780ti waterblock from xspc fit on the 780ti classy? Or is there only ek and the hc from evga?
Looking forward to your answers. Thanks


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocCuS*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I´m new here and hope you can help me.I ordered a 780ti Classiefied and I´m looking now for a waterblock for this card.
> I saw those 3 waterblocks on the entry post but i asked myself: are these the only waterblocks for the 780ti classy or are there more blocks?
> For example, does the 780ti waterblock from xspc fit on the 780ti classy? Or is there only ek and the hc from evga?
> Looking forward to your answers. Thanks


Sorry to tell you, but to the best of my knowledge, unless you just use a universal block on the GPU itself, the only FULL-COVERAGE water blocks for the 780 Classy/780Ti Classy are the EK's and the HC from EVGA that you mentioned.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocCuS*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I´m new here and hope you can help me.I ordered a 780ti Classiefied and I´m looking now for a waterblock for this card.
> I saw those 3 waterblocks on the entry post but i asked myself: are these the only waterblocks for the 780ti classy or are there more blocks?
> For example, does the 780ti waterblock from xspc fit on the 780ti classy? Or is there only ek and the hc from evga?
> Looking forward to your answers. Thanks


yes jimhans1 is right. the only blocks available are the three linked on the front page.


----------



## ocCuS

Yes I was looking for a full-coverage waterblock, so thanks to both of you for your answer!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Ordered the Classy 780 block and back plate from EK just now. Now I must commit to the Kingpin, or at the very least, a Classy 780 TI !!


----------



## marc0053

[EVGA B-stock] GTX 780 Classified $529.99
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-3788-RX


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Ordered the Classy 780 block and back plate from EK just now. Now I must commit to the Kingpin, or at the very least, a Classy 780 TI !!


Was is around the $175 mark shipped to you?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

$200 Marc

Comes in two days.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya they seem to be all gone. I was just saying if someone could find one for $50 it would be worth it to grab it right away. Even to sell it for a little profit. The evbot's seem very fragile and i would buy another one for $50 if I had the chance.


Yes, Evbots are hard to find at the moment. If anyone is wiling to sell one, just pm me, and I promise you won't be disappointed.







I should have picked one up when these were readily available, oh well.....


----------



## Mr iggy

When are the Classy 780ti hydro coppers coming?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Ordered the Classy 780 block and back plate from EK just now. Now I must commit to the Kingpin, or at the very least, a Classy 780 TI !!


is that the updated backplate. they are supposed to be releasing a updated backplate because the one made for the classy doesn't fit the kingpin. only the block works. there were some changes made to the back of the pcb.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I don't think it is compatible with the Kingpin card. But it's cheap enough, so depending what I want to do, it's better to have it than not.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I don't think it is compatible with the Kingpin card. But it's cheap enough, so depending what I want to do, it's better to have it than not.


ya for sure. Just wanted to make sure you knew.


----------



## lilchronic

yeah i have the regular back plate for the classy but havent even opend it yet lolz bout to send it back for store credit and get the rev 2.0 backplate whenever they get it in stock


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya for sure. Just wanted to make sure you knew.


Well I didn't know, but around $30 is not that bad to take up the butt.

I could still cancel the order for the back plate though.


----------



## lilchronic

cancel it unless you guna buy my card


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr iggy*
> 
> When are the Classy 780ti hydro coppers coming?


Dear God, why would you want to do that instead of getting the Ti Classy and putting a DECENT block on it??


----------



## scum

WATER BLOCKS AVAILABLE FOR CLASSIFIED VERSIONS!

EVGA HYDROCOPPER WATER BLOCK - FITS THE 780 CLASSIFIED AND 780 TI CLASSIFIED.

So the above block wont fit the kingpin ?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scum*
> 
> WATER BLOCKS AVAILABLE FOR CLASSIFIED VERSIONS!
> 
> EVGA HYDROCOPPER WATER BLOCK - FITS THE 780 CLASSIFIED AND 780 TI CLASSIFIED.
> 
> So the above block wont fit the kingpin ?


not it will not. there are some chages to the end of the pcb including the additional 6 pin power and the evbot port is moved to the end. Since the hydrocopper covers the entire pcb it wont fit. Since the ek block stops at the mem vrms it will fit. I like a block that doesn't cover the entire pcb for extreme oc so you can put a fan and get some airflow over the mem vrm's.


----------



## Joa3d43

I was considering the EK full-cover-block route, but they seem to be in short supply at my usual e- / retailers, and I had the Uni-blocks anyways which have performed very well in other applications and which may work well with the cold-plate arrangement of 780 Ti Classies / KPEs - we'll see. Cooling the cold-plate for VRM / VRAM will be key - if not satisfactory, may yet go the EK full-cover-block route

...doing the leak-testing now (one of the 4-chamber hearts of FRANKENPUTER







)


----------



## Taint3dBulge

I need some help from you pros. I just updated my bios to (skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BE-official), and now my core clock wont reach what it use to (1130mhz).. Hell i can hardly get an extra 60mhz more.. Memory went up about 70mhz but am wondering what the heck is going on, or am I totally missing something.. maybe its PX and going back to afterburner might be the thing to do.. Anyways thanks for any help... BTW im running heaven to check initial stability.. Or is there a better program to run that doesn't take half an hour to go though.. ASIC IS 64.8


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> I need some help from you pros. I just updated my bios to (skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BE-official), and now my core clock wont reach what it use to (1130mhz).. Hell i can hardly get an extra 60mhz more.. Memory went up about 70mhz but am wondering what the heck is going on, or am I totally missing something.. maybe its PX and going back to afterburner might be the thing to do.. Anyways thanks for any help... BTW im running heaven to check initial stability.. Or is there a better program to run that doesn't take half an hour to go though.. ASIC IS 64.8


sometimes if you switch bios's the offsets will change. are you actually crashing or is the core clock just not reaching the same number as before. Also 3dmark firestrike is a lot shorter than heaven.

also make sure to use the classy controller to control voltages.


----------



## knersie69

hey guys, I think I have a bit of a problem, I just overclocked my card 1424 at 1.4v and 400 PWM and the moment it goes under load it, you can hear a loud screeching sound come from the card. Is this something anybody else have happen to them or is it coil whine or what?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> hey guys, I think I have a bit of a problem, I just overclocked my card 1424 at 1.4v and 400 PWM and the moment it goes under load it, you can hear a loud screeching sound come from the card. Is this something anybody else have happen to them or is it coil whine or what?


Sounds like it could be coil whine to me buddy. Are you using an EVBot? Have you tried PWM to 600?


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> sometimes if you switch bios's the offsets will change. are you actually crashing or is the core clock just not reaching the same number as before. Also 3dmark firestrike is a lot shorter than heaven.
> 
> also make sure to use the classy controller to control voltages.


The NV drivers just stops responding anything past 60mhz... Use to be able to get to 110mhz before it would freeze up.. I also dont have the full 3dmark, so i have to run the whole thing and not just firestrike. Also I do have the classified slider, but am not sure what to slide the sliders to.. I dont want to be too daring on air. well not just yet anyways.. lol.


----------



## cosmomobay

Hi here is my validation link.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/eyvcx/


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Sounds like it could be coil whine to me buddy. Are you using an EVBot? Have you tried PWM to 600?


Thanks, I've just never heard coil whine before so I dont know if it is that. No I dont have the evbot so I can't pus it to that far but I have the latest classy tool that goes to 571 kHz I havent had to use it yet as I haven't needed it. I just passed valley at 1450 mhz at 1.4v and 400kHz PWM.

Has anybody else heard coil whine from their cards?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Thanks, I've just never heard coil whine before so I dont know if it is that. No I dont have the evbot so I can't pus it to that far but I have the latest classy tool that goes to 571 kHz I havent had to use it yet as I haven't needed it. I just passed valley at 1450 mhz at 1.4v and 400kHz PWM.
> 
> Has anybody else heard coil whine from their cards?


yeah it's normal some cards can be louder than other....... my ref. 780 was really loud would make higher pitched noises while looking at different thing's .


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah it's normal some cards can be louder than other....... my ref. 780 was really loud would make higher pitched noises while looking at different thing's .


Heard mine for the first time today


----------



## knersie69

Well I reached my goal what I set myself when I got my card asd that was 1450mhz at 1.4v and 400mhzand 8000mhz but settled on 8200mhz even though it didnt seem to show any sign of stopping. I think that's it for me for tonight. Here is my last valley run at those settings



Strong would you please mind adding me, I'm on water. Here's my validation http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zbwre/


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> The NV drivers just stops responding anything past 60mhz... Use to be able to get to 110mhz before it would freeze up.. I also dont have the full 3dmark, so i have to run the whole thing and not just firestrike. Also I do have the classified slider, but am not sure what to slide the sliders to.. I dont want to be too daring on air. well not just yet anyways.. lol.


the problem is you are using different bios's and using offsets to judge your core clock. you can't do it that way. also you are using a boost enabled bios if i read right which adds more complication. you have to go by actual core clock under load. everytime i switch bios's i set my offsets and use gpuz to stress my card so I can see what it boosts to and then I can change the offsets to match my desired or previous clock. I would use the bd version of that bios and keep track off actual core clock and not offsets. use gpuz to load the card before you run the bench so you can adjust to your desired clock. offsets don't mean anything anymore.


----------



## seryou92

I heard that one shouldn't exceed 1.24v on air for 24/7 usage when overvolting a 780 classy. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seryou92*
> 
> I heard that one shouldn't exceed 1.24v on air for 24/7 usage when overvolting a 780 classy. Can anyone confirm this?


i cuncur


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seryou92*
> 
> I heard that one shouldn't exceed 1.24v on air for 24/7 usage when overvolting a 780 classy. Can anyone confirm this?


for air the highest recommended voltage for the lowest asic is 1.256v


----------



## seryou92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> for air the highest recommended voltage for the lowest asic is 1.256v


My card's ASIC is 65.3%, I assume that's pretty darn low compared to most Classifieds. Also, does EVGA still cover the warranty with that much voltage?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> for air the highest recommended voltage for the lowest asic is 1.256v


so what if you have a high asic%, what is the safe voltage ? how does asic% determine what a safe voltage is ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seryou92*
> 
> My card's ASIC is 65.3%, I assume that's pretty darn low compared to most Classifieds. Also, does EVGA still cover the warranty with that much voltage?


im pretty sure they do not if you over volt, but they cant tell if it's been over volted unless you tell them you over volted it so pretty much... yeah they do cover warrenty


----------



## seryou92

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## sdmf74

Can someone please explain the PWM frequency adjustment (260khz-400khz) to me? Does it have any affect on the 780 non-ti classifieds?
Thanx!


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Can someone please explain the PWM frequency adjustment (260khz-400khz) to me? Does it have any affect on the 780 non-ti classifieds?
> Thanx!


Well there's a very long explanation to it that you can learn in a physics class but the way I see it is that it's means of which the Volts are supplied to whatever needs it. By increasing the pulse width you are creating a more stable stream of power to whatever is using it, so that component can use it more efficiently and not a lot of Volts goes to waste such as through heat and so on.

There is a new Classy tool that goes up to 572khz. In theory it should work because it on 780 classifieds as it has the same components and it's just the frequency at which power is delivered to the whatever needs it. It's the see pwm you see in pwm fans.

But maybe wait for what others have to say about it


----------



## sdmf74

Yeah that helps somewhat, Thanx. I am using the Classified_v2.0.4.0 tool which is the latest version (I think). Maybe the frequency goes above
400khz only on ti and KPE cards?

I would be interested in hearing others input on the pwm frequency adjustment too. preferably in lehmans terms or better yet usage results. i.e has anyone had benching success by adjusting pwm on the regular 780 classified?
Thanx again!

Correction: There is a newer voltage tool


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Yeah that helps somewhat, Thanx. I am using the Classified_v2.0.4.0 tool which is the latest version (I think). Maybe the frequency goes above
> 400khz only on ti and KPE cards?
> 
> I would be interested in hearing others input on the pwm frequency adjustment too. preferably in lehmans terms or better yet usage results. i.e has anyone had benching success by adjusting pwm on the regular 780 classified?
> Thanx again!


O sorry I thought you were looking for that explanation. I remember one user said by increasing his pwm from 260 to 312 he was able to overclock 43mhz higher than before and I experienced the same thing. When I was on air I wasn't able to reach 1300mhz and by increasing the PWM I was able to pass it and go a little higher.

Where did you get the newest tool, it's not the one in the beginning of the thread? Have you tried using it at all?


----------



## fleetfeather

haven't bothered with the latest pwm stuff yet, but my Ti classy causes display driver crashes and strange in-game artifacts when attempting 1175/1800 @ 1.20v.

doesn't that seem kinda.... low?

edit: unstable cpu OC was the culprit sigh


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> haven't bothered with the latest pwm stuff yet, but my Ti classy causes display driver crashes and strange in-game artifacts when attempting 1175/1800 @ 1.20v.
> 
> doesn't that seem kinda.... low?


I wouldn't be too bothered about really, my card was only able to do 1200 at 1.212 but I pulled off 1450 at 1.4 last night. I would recommend flashing skynet's bios and start playing around. Let's not kid ourselves, I'm sure we didn't buy this card to only use it at stock volts.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> O sorry I thought you were looking for that explanation. I remember one user said by increasing his pwm from 260 to 312 he was able to overclock 43mhz higher than before and I experienced the same thing. When I was on air I wasn't able to reach 1300mhz and by increasing the PWM I was able to pass it and go a little higher.
> 
> Where did you get the newest tool, it's not the one in the beginning of the thread? Have you tried using it at all?


Yes your explanantion helped thanx







Thats good to hear, I just started using the newer tool but havent messed with pwm at all while benching yet. As a matter of fact I will probably just wait until I get my hands on a KPE before I do any more benching. My 780 classified has been awesome but I never got around to unlocking its full potential by adding a water block to it unfortunately.

Hopefully I will be selling it this week so i can upgrade to a KPE, Im adding my listing to my signature as we speak, see below

I think Strongisland1 will be adding the newer voltage tool to the beginning of the thread sometime this week.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Yes your explanantion helped thanx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats good to hear, I just started using the newer tool but havent messed with pwm at all while benching yet. As a matter of fact I will probably just wait until I get my hands on a KPE before I do any more benching. My 780 classified has been awesome but I never got around to unlocking its full potential by adding a water block to it unfortunately.
> 
> Hopefully I will be selling it this week so i can upgrade to a KPE, Im adding my listing to my signature as we speak, see below
> 
> I think Strongisland1 will be adding the newer voltage tool to the beginning of the thread sometime this week.


Ya I'm kinda on the fence on getting a KPE myself and I just got my card under water tonight but I'm starting to doubt it because I always have terrible luck with getting things in stock, I always miss them and it feels like it's gonna be a brief run.

I just added me signature tonight after I had that run, wasn't sure what I was going to do about my card.

Ya strong said he's gonna add it later this week. He wants their forum to get some hits first before he moves it. He was nice enough to give me the link to it, it was a post of mine from yesterday if you maybe want to download it.


----------



## sdmf74

I found it, Thank You.
That's my plan, getting a KPE first before they become extinct or really hard to get and then expanding my loop as funds become available


----------



## WebTourist

My validation links:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/n3bug/
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4zrgc/


----------



## WebTourist

My validation links:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/n3bug/
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4zrgc/


----------



## ocCuS

hey guys, i have another question:
my 780ti classy is on the way and i will put the card under water (with the classy ek block) in a custom loop. so i heard a bit about asic numbers, some say it is not this important, some say it is. so i want to know: is a specific asic number important and is there a specific number which i should hope for when i watercool my 780ti classy?


----------



## Mr iggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Dear God, why would you want to do that instead of getting the Ti Classy and putting a DECENT block on it??


Wait so the classy blocks are ****?


----------



## szeged

the hydro coppers are overpriced and underperform compared to the EK waterblocks.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I have all of my OCP's turned off, PWM at 600 KHz, PCI-E +2 notches, VRAM at 1.8v, everything good to go ..........


Just a quick question................ Just curious.







...................Could you say what you mean by "turned off" for the OCPs?

I mean, what is your actual setting on the menus?

Really could do with this because I think I've got it wrong way round on my EVbot









Thanx


----------



## doctakedooty

If anyone is looking to sell a evbot I am looking would pay handsomely I sold mine to sky to help him out now decided to pick up 3 kingpins or ti classys but only if I can find a evbot if not I guess I will cancel this sale of my ref cards


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> If anyone is looking to sell a evbot I am looking would pay handsomely I sold mine to sky to help him out now decided to pick up 3 kingpins or ti classys but only if I can find a evbot if not I guess I will cancel this sale of my ref cards


I think everyone is looking for a EVbot on here if they dont already have one. There gotta be somewhere out there sitting in a warehouse box...


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I think everyone is looking for a EVbot on here if they dont already have one. There gotta be somewhere out there sitting in a warehouse box...


If I don't find one guess its not a big deal just won't buy some classys or kingpins


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> If I don't find one guess its not a big deal just won't buy some classys or kingpins


well as of right now you dont need them to get up to 1.4volt on the classy cards...


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> well as of right now you dont need them to get up to 1.4volt on the classy cards...


They will be going under ln2 in 2 maybe 3 weeks


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> Validation and stuff
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/s7eb/
> 
> Been fiddling with overclocking this card. installed the EVGA bios and all. fiddling with precision.
> 
> I much prefer GPU tweak since it's easier to use in my opinion.
> 
> Biggest problem I got right now is that the overvoltage in precision and gpu-tweak doesn't do anything.
> 
> sometimes when I spam click the apply button during a windowed bench will it suddenly apply but for the last hour I haven't been able to get my voltage to 1,21.
> 
> I tried K-mode and all of that stuff but nope. I prefer K-mode so I got all of my power ready without having to wait for GPU boost 2.0 to catch up.
> 
> Currently I can have the card running at 1254 @ 1,17V For some reason raising my offset doesn't seem to be doing anything literally. I can't get anything between 1254 and 1267. card stays at 1254 for a while even though I am raising the offset and then bam suddenly 1267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1267 doesn't run stable so I am stuck untill I can get my 1,21V working. As to why I am not using the classified V tool I kinda want to see what my card can handle on the "normal" voltage parameters.
> 
> I am just going to try reinstalling the BIOS again I guess.
> 
> ASIC is 68,6% by the way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yourunlikegus*
> 
> Can add me.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2s84w/
> 
> ASIC is 78.4. I'm on air so it get's pretty warm if I oc too high but I have had the clock to around 1311...just not comfortable with the temps. Where it's at is 24/7, gaming, etc.
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8372q/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/my1royj


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reuma*
> 
> Count me in http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gambp/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Sorry "Strong".........Forgot to register my Ti Classys..............
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wu9k5/
> 
> first classy id
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6h65p/
> 
> second
> 
> OOPS!........do I need two?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Just got an EVGA GTX780 Classified for my 3770k rig. Here is my validation link:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/m3bkz/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Hi here is my validation link.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/eyvcx/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> My validation links:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/n3bug/
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4zrgc/


Welcome everyone, list updated. For people who were already on the list from a previous card I updated your entry to your new card. I will make another column to show that you have had multiple generations and which cards you had.

If I missed anyone please let me know. Also I might have some people listed as stock cooler who aren't. I also could make another column to show sli or tri sli setups.

If anyone wants any of this info changed for there entry please let me know and I will update it. Thanks.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> If I missed anyone please let me know. Also I might have some people listed as stock cooler who aren't. I also could make another column to show sli or tri sli setups.


Strong would you please mind adding me, I'm on water. Here's my validation http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zbwre/
Thanks


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> If I don't find one guess its not a big deal just won't buy some classys or kingpins


The new software voltage controller goes up to 1.5v and has the pwm slider to 575khz now. So they are really trying hard to replace the evbot with that software tool. it basically does the same thing. The only difference are the ocp settings. You will be fine with a classy, classy ti or kingpin edition without an evbot. The software tool allows up to 1.35v for the 780 classy, but I haven't had a chance to test the pwm function on the 780 classy non ti.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Strong would you please mind adding me, I'm on water. Here's my validation http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zbwre/
> Thanks


ok added.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> The new software voltage controller goes up to 1.5v and has the pwm slider to 575khz now. So they are really trying hard to replace the evbot with that software tool. it basically does the same thing. The only difference are the ocp settings. You will be fine with a classy, classy ti or kingpin edition without an evbot. The software tool allows up to 1.35v for the 780 classy, but I haven't had a chance to test the pwm function on the 780 classy non ti.


I tried the pwm control last night on my Classy and for the first time ever I was able to complete Firestrike @ 1424. Don't know if it was a coincidence or pwm actual works. I am going to play with it some more tonight.


----------



## WebTourist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocCuS*
> 
> hey guys, i have another question:
> my 780ti classy is on the way and i will put the card under water (with the classy ek block) in a custom loop. so i heard a bit about asic numbers, some say it is not this important, some say it is. so i want to know: is a specific asic number important and is there a specific number which i should hope for when i watercool my 780ti classy?


My ASIC is 68% for my first card and 67% for my second card.
I don't know is this ASIC is important but i like my cards and i get very good results under water.
You can see my results here and don't worry about ASIC % .


Spoiler: My SLI under water


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I tried the pwm control last night on my Classy and for the first time ever I was able to complete Firestrike @ 1424. Don't know if it was a coincidence or pwm actual works. I am going to play with it some more tonight.


That would be awesome. Please keep us updated. That would make that card even more beastly. That was one of my favorite cards ever. I wish I still had mine.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> My ASIC is 68% for my first card and 67% for my second card.
> I don't know is this ASIC is important but i like my cards and i get very good results under water.
> You can see my results here and don't worry about ASIC % .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My SLI under water


Beautiful!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That would be awesome. Please keep us updated. That would make that card even more beastly. That was one of my favorite cards ever. I wish I still had mine.


Yes it would. I will post an update tonight when I know more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geekdll*
> 
> Evga Jacob just said on twitter the 780 King Ping comes out tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gyazo.com/5bfd35e9b2223a15d58474c00d68cedf


Looks like Kingpin tomorrow.


----------



## CallsignVega

EVBOT is only needed for Ln2, the classified.exe tuner can do everything needed for water and below. I may actually sell my bot for an LN2 user if they really need it and have some cash to back it up


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> EVBOT is only needed for Ln2, the classified.exe tuner can do everything needed for water and below. I may actually sell my bot for an LN2 user if they really need it and have some cash to back it up


I here ya. But after spending thousands on these cards, $50 was not a big deal and after getting 2 kingpins i think it's worth it to keep. I like not having to rely on software and interacting with my card at a hardware level. Especially now with all these new settings the profiles also come in handy.


----------



## marc0053

[EVGA B-stock] GTX 780 classified $469.99
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-3788-RX


----------



## VSG

I don't think I would ever buy a B-stock overclocking card, kinda ruins the whole point unless the B-stock is only because of physical defects on the cooler or something.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I here ya. But after spending thousands on these cards, $50 was not a big deal and after getting 2 kingpins i think it's worth it to keep. I like not having to rely on software and interacting with my card at a hardware level. Especially now with all these new settings the profiles also come in handy.


That's true, I regretted selling my first one and would probably regret selling his one too.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> [EVGA B-stock] GTX 780 classified $469.99
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-3788-RX


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I don't think I would ever buy a B-stock overclocking card, kinda ruins the whole point unless the B-stock is only because of physical defects on the cooler or something.


You are probably almost guaranteed Eplida memory on those cards too!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I don't think I would ever buy a B-stock overclocking card, kinda ruins the whole point unless the B-stock is only because of physical defects on the cooler or something.


what is b-stock. i thought it was just a reduced price. is it used.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That's true, I regretted selling my first one and would probably regret selling his one too.


I totally agree with what you said but I feel like for the $50 I paid for it I might as well hold onto it. I keep telling myself I will try ln2 or at least dice one day. I may never but I like the option. I'm just afraid to try it for the first time on my RIVE black edition and kingpin edition. I may try it for the first time on my asus impact. I feel like a smaller board will be a lot easier. probably a lot easier to insulate and less pcb space to make mistakes.

All these scores I have gotten lately have been on the asus impact. The classified looks so funny on it but that is a serious board. I really love it.


----------



## Mr iggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the hydro coppers are overpriced and underperform compared to the EK waterblocks.


so does Ek sell blocks that fit the classy?


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Strong would you please mind adding me, I'm on water. Here's my validation http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zbwre/
> Thanks


Sorry I should of said I am on water and air. Two corsair h55 modded to fit the cards and stock fans cooling the vrms. I am SLI.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> what is b-stock. i thought it was just a reduced price. is it used.


Got confirmation that B-stock is used, refurbished. They also carry a 1 year warranty compared to 3 years. No B-stock classifieds for me









Eric from Hellfire Toyz told me he will place a special order from EK for the 780 classy blocks, the more ordered from him the cheaper/block it would be. So I might go ahead and place an order for 2 blocks ($115/block shipped in US) from him, only issue is it might be 7-10 days. If others are interested, a group buy might come out cheaper than any other vendor.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Got confirmation that B-stock is used, refurbished. They also carry a 1 year warranty compared to 3 years. No B-stock classifieds for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric from Hellfire Toyz told me he will place a special order from EK for the 780 classy blocks, the more ordered from him the cheaper/block it would be. So I might go ahead and place an order for 2 blocks ($115/block shipped in US) from him, only issue is it might be 7-10 days. If others are interested, a group buy might come out cheaper than any other vendor.


I'm sending him a pm through the Bay now


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Got confirmation that B-stock is used, refurbished. They also carry a 1 year warranty compared to 3 years. No B-stock classifieds for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric from Hellfire Toyz told me he will place a special order from EK for the 780 classy blocks, the more ordered from him the cheaper/block it would be. So I might go ahead and place an order for 2 blocks ($115/block shipped in US) from him, only issue is it might be 7-10 days. If others are interested, a group buy might come out cheaper than any other vendor.


Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Does the classified tool work your clocks automatically at boot up, or do you have to set them every time?


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Does the classified tool work your clocks automatically at boot up, or do you have to set them every time?


You have to open and apply it everyone your computer boots. I know some members said that they are reverse engineering it to not work that way but I haven't seen anything from them.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Got confirmation that B-stock is used, refurbished. They also carry a 1 year warranty compared to 3 years. No B-stock classifieds for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric from Hellfire Toyz told me he will place a special order from EK for the 780 classy blocks, the more ordered from him the cheaper/block it would be. So I might go ahead and place an order for 2 blocks ($115/block shipped in US) from him, only issue is it might be 7-10 days. If others are interested, a group buy might come out cheaper than any other vendor.


I am interested. I will take two.


----------



## yunshin

Should something happen to the card and I would need to rma it, does the skyn3t bios void the warranty or would I need to flash the original bios back?


----------



## VSG

You would need to flash back the original bios. But with dual bios on the card it should be ok as long as there is no hardware issue with the card.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yunshin*
> 
> Should something happen to the card and I would need to rma it, does the skyn3t bios void the warranty or would I need to flash the original bios back?


I just got the following from EVGAs warranty policy:

The product must be returned to EVGA in the original factory configuration and condition. All aftermarket modification must be reversed before sending in the product for replacement.

So you're fine flashing a bios but if you need to RMA the card you need to flash back the original bios.


----------



## yunshin

Fair enough, thanks.


----------



## criminal

Oh yeah! Looks like PWM control works on the regular Classified as well. Just completed Firestrike at 1437!


----------



## cosmomobay

This might be a silly question, but is the PWM the same as the GTX Classified controller? If not where can I fine it?

On the controller what are the other sliders used for FBVDD and PEXVDD.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> This might be a silly question, but is the PWM the same as the GTX Classified controller? If not where can I fine it?
> 
> On the controller what are the other sliders used for FBVDD and PEXVDD.


I'm not entirely sure what you mean with your question but yes PWM is the same on the evbot and the classy tool but the evbot can go 30kHZ more on the newest one. Here is the link for it: http://www41.zippyshare.com/v/28849623/file.html

This is what those sliders are used for:

FBVDD is for the Memory voltage
PEXVDD is for the PCIExpress Voltage


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Oh yeah! Looks like PWM control works on the regular Classified as well. Just completed Firestrike at 1437!


I heard somebody say it would not work with the 780 Classy and I found that odd as Jacob said both the 780 and 780 Ti Classies shares the exact same pcb.

Glad to see it works for you.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I heard somebody say it would not work with the 780 Classy and I found that odd as Jacob said both the 780 and 780 Ti Classies shares the exact same pcb.
> 
> Glad to see it works for you.


Just because they share the same PCB layout doesn't mean that the "hardware" on the PCB is the exact same. Just food for thought.


----------



## lootbag

GTX Classified Controller seems to be working well.
I set the PWM to 400kHz and I gained +50MHz on the core, could be more... still testing.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lootbag*
> 
> GTX Classified Controller seems to be working well.
> I set the PWM to 400kHz and I gained +50MHz on the core, could be more... still testing.


Same here.
On stock volts with no PWM increase, I could play +87 on the core(@1250mhz) on BF4 fully stable. With the pwm increase to 400kHZ, I last tested it at +140 on core(@1293mhz) fully stable. It could still go even further. I just couldn't test at the time because I couldn't get into a server to save my life.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lootbag*
> 
> GTX Classified Controller seems to be working well.
> I set the PWM to 400kHz and I gained +50MHz on the core, could be more... still testing.


I added the new classy software controller to the OP with the 571khz pwm frequency. Under 780 ti classified section. I also tried to fix some things to make them easier to find.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Yeah that would be kinda silly, especially considering you can buy my 780 classified for a couple dollars more (If in the U.S.) have Samsung memory and a very nicely binned chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too mention I will unregister my card upon delivery so you can re-register it for the remaining 32 months of warranty


Last I saw on EVGAs website, if you un-register the card, it voids the warranty. Please correct me if I'm wrong on that.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Last I saw on EVGAs website, if you un-register the card, it voids the warranty. Please correct me if I'm wrong on that.


it doesnt void the warranty but the card is no longer registered or can no longer be registered. apparently the card can still be RMA'd as a guest rma? idk thats what evga support told me


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I added the new classy software controller to the OP with the 571khz pwm frequency. Under 780 ti classified section. I also tried to fix some things to make them easier to find.


Thanks for the updates in OP







.... btw, is this the updated version of the software tool that does up to four cards FtW over at KingPin cooling was referring to ( w/this link http://www41.zippyshare.com/v/28849623/file.html ) ? I can't check right now, as I'm 'not plugged in' per spoiler







. Ive got EVBot, but the software tool is much quicker for initial setup


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Last I saw on EVGAs website, if you un-register the card, it voids the warranty. Please correct me if I'm wrong on that.


I think it states that the same person cant register the same s/n twice, probably so you cant recieve multiple game codes I would asume.

from EVGA website:
Unregistering your product will remove the product from your 'My Products' page and it will not be possible to register that serial number again. You may do this after a Step-Up, Warranty or if you no longer own the product. EVGA Staff can always see products you have unregistered in case there are any issues or questions.

When I sold my last EVGA card I called them and asked about transferrable warranty, they said seller must unregister card before the new owner can register it to obtain remaining warranty.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Finally got my card running good..



Just wish i could get ovver 10k. Gonna have to get another 150mhz outa it and get the ram pushed another 50mhz..
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2270758


----------



## sdmf74

Is that firestrike score @ 1.3v, Is that on the stock bios?


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Oh yeah! Looks like PWM control works on the regular Classified as well. Just completed Firestrike at 1437!


So it does work on the 780 Classified. How much does freq affect temps when on air? Anyone still using the 780 Classfied ( On Air ) and played around with the new PWM control?


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Is that firestrike score @ 1.3v, Is that on the stock bios?


Nope newest skynet bios on front page


----------



## DarkiKun

Hey guys, bit of a weird question i can't seem to find the answer for anywhere, so i'm running my 780 TI classy on the LN bios stock and when i am overclocking MSI says i'm running about 1.2ghz (this is under load running heaven 4.0) but Heaven is reporting 1.39ghz or something close to that on the top right, so what i am wondering is what is it actually running? how can i confirm? i do get better FPS and score running the stock LN bios on 1.2 (reading 1.39 on heaven) than running skyn3t on 1.2 and reading 1.2 on heaven. so my question is why does the stock LN bios seem to run higher than MSI and EVGA reads and is that actually accurate? The score and FPS are surely better by quite a bit.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Thanks for the updates in OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... btw, is this the updated version of the software tool that does up to four cards FtW over at KingPin cooling was referring to ( w/this link http://www41.zippyshare.com/v/28849623/file.html ) ? I can't check right now, as I'm 'not plugged in' per spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ive got EVBot, but the software tool is much quicker for initial setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. Looks like you are almost ready to break some records.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> So it does work on the 780 Classified. How much does freq affect temps when on air? Anyone still using the 780 Classfied ( On Air ) and played around with the new PWM control?


Yes it looks like it works. I gained two addtional clock bins (~26mhz) in Firestrike using the pwm control. I am no longer on air, but when I was the best I could do in Firestrike was 1385. And fyi, my watercooling is just the aio mod.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Is the later revisions of *780* Classified equipped with 7000 mhz memory`?

Isn't it just the Ti that have 7000 mhz exclusive?


----------



## Banedox

So did EK say they were going to put out a new Classified Waterblock for the Kingpin Card?


----------



## VSG

The existing 780 classified waterblock fits, the backplates do not. I haven't heard a word about the promised revision 2 backplate being made at all since then though!


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The existing 780 classified waterblock fits, the backplates do not. I haven't heard a word about the promised revision 2 backplate being made at all since then though!


Well I know the present one fits, but Idk wish they would make a full block version, so it extends over the complete PCB for the XSPC blocks.

Cause Im thinking of selling my Block and Backplated 780 TI classified card..... my water rig is out for the count at the moment motherboard is bad.... so might sell it and get a kingpin for air...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Well I know the present one fits, but Idk wish they would make a full block version, so it extends over the complete PCB for the XSPC blocks.
> 
> Cause Im thinking of selling my Block and Backplated 780 TI classified card..... my water rig is out for the count at the moment motherboard is bad.... so might sell it and get a *kingpin for air*...


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*


well it would be temporary before I can save up a lil to get new parts for my water rig, or I could literally just watercool the GPU with a singe 480 Rad

And im not loopy!


----------



## marc0053

New revision 2.0 backplates for kinping classified
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-backplate-black-rev-2-0.html


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> New revision 2.0 backplates for kinping classified
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-backplate-black-rev-2-0.html


nice, thanks +rep. i'm going to try and make the stock one work first and if not will buy 2 of those


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

K|NGP|N in stock on EVGA.com in US and Europe.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> K|NGP|N in stock on EVGA.com in US and Europe.


Arrr the Question is should i buy it...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> K|NGP|N in stock on EVGA.com in US and Europe.


I just got 2. Thank you so much for letting us know. I am so excited.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I just got 2. Thank you so much for letting us know. I am so excited.


Ahh I want one but I need to sell my Classy card first...!!!! ahhh but i shouldnt I need a MB and CPU first...

But greed....


----------



## VSG

Got 2 as well, so excited!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Got 2 as well, so excited!


I almost had a heart attack typing in my info. I signed into evga.com and had the chrome autofill setup. The first order only charged me shipping but I was not going to wait and call so I placed a second order and got the cards finally. They are going to refund the first shipping. I paid for next day air and they said they will ship today so we should have some Kingpin benches by tommorrow. Man I am so excited.

Is it wierd to be this excited over a gpu.


----------



## szeged

jacob come answer questions over in the kingpin thread please









ordered mine but have a question about duplicate orders/mess up while ordering.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> jacob come answer questions over in the kingpin thread please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ordered mine but have a question about duplicate orders/mess up while ordering.


This is a Kingpin thread also just to let you know.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> This is a Kingpin thread also just to let you know.


yeah i know but i asked my question over there first and didnt want to have to spam up this thread asking it again


----------



## VSG

So wait, am I the only one who did not have any issues placing the order? My card shows a pending charge so I guess it went through correctly. In the meantime,


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So wait, am I the only one who did not have any issues placing the order? My card shows a pending charge so I guess it went through correctly. In the meantime,


Gosh I wish I had that kind of cash...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So wait, am I the only one who did not have any issues placing the order? My card shows a pending charge so I guess it went through correctly. In the meantime,


ya it seems a lot of us had to place 2 orders. But evga was very nice on the phone. i got the same "i have never seen this before". My 2 kingpin order went thru and they are cancelling the first order.

I already got the cancelled order email from the first order so they did it really fast.


----------



## strong island 1

I gotta start concentrating on work again. I can't focus with all this excitement.


----------



## VSG

Called them up to confirm anyway, everything looked good for shipping later today.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Called them up to confirm anyway, everything looked good for shipping later today.


ya the last 2 classy releases came out at 6:30pm est. so they released this one really early in the day. they said most likely they will ship today.


----------



## Blindsay

On Air would the Kingpin version offer anything really over the regular Ti Classy?


----------



## VSG

Well you got an actual binned chip that should go to a min of 1300 MHz at 1.2 V, and guaranteed Samsung memory. Then there's the actual cooler itself and bragging rights. Heck, if this is as limited as EVGA says it is then they may retain value more than the regular classifieds also.


----------



## funkmetal

Just ordered 2 of these for SLI config to go with a 4930k in a RIVE Board


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> On Air would the Kingpin version offer anything really over the regular Ti Classy?


I would say if you plan on staying on air the classy ti would be a better choice.

On another note it is 10 degrees f here in ny. Hopefully I can freeze my room over.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Well you got an actual binned chip that should go to a min of 1300 MHz at 1.2 V, and guaranteed Samsung memory. Then there's the actual cooler itself and bragging rights. Heck, if this is as limited as EVGA says it is then they may retain value more than the regular classifieds also.


these are also some good points. it comes down to wether or not the extra $100 is worth it to you.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> these are also some good points. it comes down to wether or not the extra $100 is worth it to you.


here here, on my waterloop last night I got my CPU to idle at about 5C, bloody cold....


----------



## criminal

Very nice guys.







Sadly for me it is another round of gpu goodness I have to sit out.









FYI, if any of you guys feel generous and would like to pass along your extra copy of Assassin's Creed to me, I would not be quite as sad.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Very nice guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly for me it is another round of gpu goodness I have to sit out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, if any of you guys feel generous and would like to pass along your extra copy of Assassin's Creed to me, I would not be quite as sad.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Very nice guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly for me it is another round of gpu goodness I have to sit out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, if any of you guys feel generous and would like to pass along your extra copy of Assassin's Creed to me, I would not be quite as sad.


Check your PM sir.


----------



## glintch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Well you got an actual binned chip that should go to a min of 1300 MHz at 1.2 V, and guaranteed Samsung memory. Then there's the actual cooler itself and bragging rights. Heck, if this is as limited as EVGA says it is then they may retain value more than the regular classifieds also.


So for $100 over Ti Classy this is a good deal?

I am purely using this for a long term gaming rig. SLI Classified. Or is that just a dumb idea?

This is going to be water cooled with EK. Just ordered the new backplate and plexi EK Classy block is back in stock btw


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Check your PM sir.


And this is what makes this community great. +1 Rep Good Sir


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> On Air would the Kingpin version offer anything really over the regular Ti Classy?


If you have not purchased anything yet, i would say KPE is the better card, even on Air. Now if you already have a TI Classy, and want to upgrade on Air, then you gotta decide if its worth it, and if you are going to sell your TI Classys, how much are they worth?


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> If you have not purchased anything yet, i would say KPE is the better card, even on Air. Now if you already have a TI Classy, and want to upgrade on Air, then you gotta decide if its worth it, and if you are going to sell your TI Classys, how much are they worth?


Currently I have a 780 Classy (not the Ti) so that's what I would be upgrading from


----------



## strong island 1

@criminal I can give you my copy. if you already got one let me know. If anyone else wants my game code let me know.

I'm also going to attempt to install the ek block with stock backplate because I like it has that notch for the kingpin logo. I will let you guys know if it works. I think all we will need is longer screws.


----------



## spikeSP

Do I smell a few 780/ti classies going on sale now thanks to Kingpin?









My first classy hydro is coming in on friday... let's see how long I can go before I decide I need to SLI


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> [I'm also going to attempt to install the ek block with stock backplate because I like it has that notch for the kingpin logo. I will let you guys know if it works. I think all we will need is longer screws.


Keep us updated, I would also like to do the same- that backplate looks amazing.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> Do I smell a few 780/ti classies going on sale now thanks to Kingpin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first classy hydro is coming in on friday... let's see how long I can go before I decide I need to SLI


Oh you will soon enough. Even I couldn't get away from doubling my Titans. With that said, I want to see how extreme these KPE's can go.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> Do I smell a few 780/ti classies going on sale now thanks to Kingpin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first classy hydro is coming in on friday... let's see how long I can go before I decide I need to SLI


ya mine were gone within 5 minutes of deciding to sell. I'm really glad I found this forum. There are a lot of great guys/gals here.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> @criminal I can give you my copy. if you already got one let me know. If anyone else wants my game code let me know.
> 
> I'm also going to attempt to install the ek block with stock backplate because I like it has that notch for the kingpin logo. I will let you guys know if it works. I think all we will need is longer screws.


Thanks strong. I have gotten a few offers already. Our community is so great. I already got one lined up.









Also, congrats everyone on your cards. I can't hardly wait to see the numbers each of you can pull off. If this card is as great as advertised, I will start saving for the next generation of Kingpin cards!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Thanks strong. I have gotten a few offers already. Our community is so great. I already got one lined up.


ok cool. Whoever pm's me first can have my code.


----------



## CaliLife17

Ya I wish I had enough rep to sell my classy's on here. Going back and forth debating wether to buy the KPE or not, since I will be upgrading to maxwell when it comes out this year, I don't know if I will. I think if I sold my 2x Ti classy's I would, other than that I guess I will hold onto these until 8xx.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Ya I wish I had enough rep to sell my classy's on here. Going back and forth debating wether to buy the KPE or not, since I will be upgrading to maxwell when it comes out this year, I don't know if I will. I think if I sold my 2x Ti classy's I would, other than that I guess I will hold onto these until 8xx.


If you don't mind a fee loss, eBay is still a good contender to sell... Remember that on OCN and other tech sites, people tend to sell under the market value so the loss on fees to eBay IMHO is around the same as selling here. The good thing with forum selling is you deal with reputable people.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> And this is what makes this community great. +1 Rep Good Sir


Thanks, but @criminal had already had someone offer also, so, like Strong island, if anyone wants it, it's the holiday bundle code with AC4 AND Splinter Cell, first PM to me gets it.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> If you don't mind a fee loss, eBay is still a good contender to sell... Remember that on OCN and other tech sites, people tend to sell under the market value so the loss on fees to eBay IMHO is around the same as selling here. The good thing with forum selling is you deal with reputable people.


I have heard enough horror stories from people selling on eBay that I try to stay away from it as much as possible.


----------



## Azazil1190

Does the kingpin have backplate like the first fotos?or i have to order from Ek?
thanks


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ok cool. Whoever pm's me first can have my code.


PM'ed


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Does the kingpin have backplate like the first fotos?or i have to order from Ek?
> thanks


The kingpin edition comes with a backplate like seen in the photos in the OP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> PM'ed


Sorry, someone beat you to it. I wish I had 2 but they only give you one per household even though I bought 2 cards.


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> The kingpin edition comes with a backplate like seen in the photos in the OP.
> Sorry, someone beat you to it. I wish I had 2 but they only give you one per household even though I bought 2 cards.


Just my luck. Thanks Anyway strong island 1

Anyone else kind enough to pass a code?


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> The kingpin edition comes with a backplate like seen in the photos in the OP.
> Sorry, someone beat you to it. I wish I had 2 but they only give you one per household even though I bought 2 cards.


So with ek waterblock and the kingpin backplate im ok ?or i have to buy and ek backplate?that is the question of the day


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Just my luck. Thanks Anyway strong island 1
> 
> Anyone else kind enough to pass a code?


Yup, send a Pm if you need it.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Does the kingpin have backplate like the first fotos?or i have to order from Ek?
> thanks


Yes backplate is included as stated in 2nd paragraph.
http://www.evga.com/articles/00813/


----------



## cosmomobay

Damn, I could still take my classy back to microcenter and get two KPE. but then again, I have to get my pinarello dogma bike. This is a hard sell.

I just got the last clear water block from EK.


----------



## ocCuS

I´ve got another question:
When I get the Kingpin and put the EK full water block on it, do I have to use the ek backplate rev. 2 or can I still use the included backplate, which is already on the card?


----------



## VSG

Well that's what we have been trying to figure out, so anyone getting the card and already having an EK block please let us know if it is just a matter of different screws.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Well that's what we have been trying to figure out, so anyone getting the card and already having an EK block please let us know if it is just a matter of different screws.


Ya I used the backplate that came with the 680 ftw with an ek block. I have the M3x6 DIN7985 screws I used so as soon as it arrives I will try them out. You might need m3x8 but I will let you guys know.


----------



## strong island 1

Cards have shipped. I'm getting so excited.

*Your order has shipped*


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Cards have shipped. I'm getting so excited.
> 
> *Your order has shipped*


Yeah my 780 Ti Classifieds just shipped too


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Yeah my 780 Ti Classifieds just shipped too


nice, the ti classy's are beastly. I will really miss mine. I finally broke 16k gpu score in 3dmark with just watercooling. I also got up to 1528core in valley. the new pwm frequency controls help a lot.


----------



## sdmf74

Congrats guys on your new KPE's cant wait to see how they perform, I hope you guys get good ones!

I just want to apologize for discussing my attempt to sell my gpu openly in the thread, kind of unfortunate someone would report me for it but my fault none the less. Looks like I need to get busy building my Rep+ (for the marketplace) so I can lower the price and get my KPE. I was unaware of the 35 rep rule.


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yup, send a Pm if you need it.


Thanks Jimhans1







Really Nice People back here.

Now to wait and see how those KPE's Perform


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Thanks Jimhans1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really Nice People back here.
> 
> Now to wait and see how those KPE's Perform


----------



## funkmetal

Just curious, is there a overclocking guide for the 780Ti Classified on OCN or even one for the 780Ti? I cant seem to find a guide anywhere?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Just curious, is there a overclocking guide for the 780Ti Classified on OCN or even one for the 780Ti? I cant seem to find a guide anywhere?


There is a Kingpin OC Guide on the front page which discusses some of the different evbot settings and things like that. Kingpin also posted some info in his forums about the new pwm controls. What do you need help with? I could write up a guide but I didn't know if anyone would be interested.


----------



## spikeSP

Had a quick noob question about 780 Classy (non-Ti) OC-ing as I wait for mine to come in soon!

Is NVFlash Tools the utility I use to install the SKYN3T BIOS? And I correct in assuming I'll need to use that BIOS to use the Classy Voltage Tuner to amp up the voltage on my card? (All under water of course







)

Thanks!

BTW Strong how are you liking the snow/Traffic yesterday? (I'm NYC too lol)


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> There is a Kingpin OC Guide on the front page which discusses some of the different evbot settings and things like that. Kingpin also posted some info in his forums about the new pwm controls. What do you need help with? I could write up a guide but I didn't know if anyone would be interested.


Just a basic Overclocking guide with Fan curves and basic starting settings. Maybe something based off the ~~The GTX 670 Overclocking Master-Guide~~?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Just curious, is there a overclocking guide for the 780Ti Classified on OCN or even one for the 780Ti? I cant seem to find a guide anywhere?


Not that I am aware of unfortunately. There is an old gtx 670 overclocking master guide that has some pretty good info in it but so much has changed it's
mostly irrelevant now. not too mention its for the 670
http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide

A second too late


----------



## wstanci3

Wondering if I should sell my Ti Classy for Kingpin. Sounds asinine but I am still tempted...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> Had a quick noob question about 780 Classy (non-Ti) OC-ing as I wait for mine to come in soon!
> 
> Is NVFlash Tools the utility I use to install the SKYN3T BIOS? And I correct in assuming I'll need to use that BIOS to use the Classy Voltage Tuner to amp up the voltage on my card? (All under water of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> BTW Strong how are you liking the snow/Traffic yesterday? (I'm NYC too lol)


ya it was terrible yesterday. my car sucks in the snow. You technically don't need to flash the bios to overvolt on the 780 classy. it did not have the bsod issue the 780 ti did. The reason you would need to flash the bios is because once you start to up the volts to about 1.35v you will start to hit the stock ln2 bios power limit. I remember going up to about 1.35v without throttling. I would test your card first with the stock ln2 bios to see what it can do and then once you start to see yourself hitting the power limit flash the bios. of course it couldn't hurt to flash it right away but I like to test my cards first on the stock bios to see what they can do and then I will start flashing.


----------



## spikeSP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya it was terrible yesterday. my car sucks in the snow. You technically don't need to flash the bios to overvolt on the 780 classy. it did not have the bsod issue the 780 ti did. The reason you would need to flash the bios is because once you start to up the volts to about 1.35v you will start to hit the stock ln2 bios power limit. I remember going up to about 1.35v without throttling. I would test your card first with the stock ln2 bios to see what it can do and then once you start to see yourself hitting the power limit flash the bios. of course it couldn't hurt to flash it right away but I like to test my cards first on the stock bios to see what they can do and then I will start flashing.


Cool thanks for the response, and all your help in making this awesome thread ! +1

Yup, I'm glad my car at least isn't RWD , though an SUV would've helped lol


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> Cool thanks for the response, and all your help in making this awesome thread ! +1
> 
> Yup, I'm glad my car at least isn't RWD , though an SUV would've helped lol


ya mine is rwd. I just bought a brand new chrysler 300 2 months ago so this is my first winter with it. i thought it was going to be good in the snow because it is so heavy but I couldn't even make it into my driveway last night. I want to buy a grille for it so bad but this gpu addiction will not allow it.


----------



## spikeSP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya mine is rwd. I just bought a brand new chrysler 300 2 months ago so this is my first winter with it. i thought it was going to be good in the snow because it is so heavy but I couldn't even make it into my driveway last night. I want to buy a grille for it so bad but this gpu addiction will not allow it.


I think we can all relate to this GPU addition







. RWD is terrible in the snow unfortunately. My car is light, but FWD so that helps. Maybe next year I'll get winter tires instead of all seasons...if it's not time for an 880 classy :x


----------



## VSG

The 780 Ti Classified Hydrocopper just came in stock for anyone interested!


----------



## Darklyspectre

I think I found my classy's air limit.

1345mhz @ 1,39v. Haven't touched the memory yet that is something for tommorow.

But 85 degrees running that. Might fiddle with it abit more to see if I can get it stable with a lower voltage.

Uck now I want watercooling so hard since I know my card can go higher oh well no point in buying the kingpin the slightly larger fans on that ACX wont do much anyway.

Firestrike extreme score is 6001 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1589836 My overclocked 680 was about 3800

Oh well. il just wait till next year when I get my new build and get two 880 classifieds on water probably


----------



## CaliLife17

Realize I never posted my 2 Validation links on this thread, DOH!

here ya go. Add me to the list, though I don't plan on having these to long, moving to KPE

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cqw4g/

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/92fcb/

Have 2 in SLI


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> I think I found my classy's air limit.
> 
> 1345mhz @ *1,39v*. Haven't touched the memory yet that is something for tommorow.
> 
> But 85 degrees running that. Might fiddle with it abit more to see if I can get it stable with a lower voltage.
> 
> Uck now I want watercooling so hard since I know my card can go higher oh well no point in buying the kingpin the slightly larger fans on that ACX wont do much anyway.
> 
> Firestrike extreme score is 6001 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1589836 My overclocked 680 was about 3800
> 
> Oh well. il just wait till next year when I get my new build and get two 880 classifieds on water probably


Hot, hot.








Curious to know what your ambient temps are.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

And here is the block separately







http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-CU-G788-B1


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Hot, hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious to know what your ambient temps are.


.

...I have no idea tbh.

idle temperatures is around 32ish. I got a coolermaster HAF 932.

bluh. water is so luring.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> And here is the block separately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-CU-G788-B1


You guys might want to mention directly that the KPE is incompatible with this block despite the obvious writing in there. I already saw multiple people who assumed incorrectly.


----------



## zdude

well, I may as well join, may be interested in one of those higher power limit bios... here is what I got it to run at doing some of my stuff, it won't clock nearly that high while benching or gaming though









Everything but my little app will exceed the power limit really fast.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> well, I may as well join, may be interested in one of those higher power limit bios... here is what I got it to run at doing some of my stuff, it won't clock nearly that high while benching or gaming though


Don't look to much into that and get discouraged, that's the stock bios with a very low power target and you're trying to get some serious clocking out of a bios that won't allow or support that. My advise will be to grab skynet's new bios and flash it and use the classy to to really crank out some numbers


----------



## sdmf74

Wow they still have some stock left I figured they would be sold out in hours. Does anyone know if/when Amaz** will be stocking the KPE?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Wow they still have some stock left I figured they would be sold out in hours. Does anyone know if/when Amaz** will be stocking the KPE?


I was led to believe that ONLY evga and a very select set of resellers would have access to them. And no one else, regarding retail sales at least.


----------



## astyler

Have a 780 Classy with skyn3t rev. 3 bios. I switched card to LN bios and only installed skyn3t's LN bios, the other side is the default.

Is there anyway to underclock the memory on this card? I noticed eVGA precision would let me put the slider down to -502 MHz, but would default it back to the previous setting whenever I hit 'apply'. The lowest I can get the memory is +0 MHz stock.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## seryou92

Does anyone get a sort of humming noise at certain fan speeds? This is on a 780 non-ti of course, not sure if any other classy gets the humming noise.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seryou92*
> 
> Does anyone get a sort of humming noise at certain fan speeds? This is on a 780 non-ti of course, not sure if any other classy gets the humming noise.


it happened on my 780ti classy when i ran it on air for a week or so, as long as it isnt super annoying i wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## seryou92

As long as it's not a problem then cool. I just set a fan curve to avoid those problematic fan ranges.


----------



## strong island 1

Any minute now.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Any minute now.


You going test them on air first before you water them?

I'd be curious to see what the can do on air even though they should be on water.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> You going test them on air first before you water them?
> 
> I'd be curious to see what the can do on air even though they should be on water.


i can if that's important to you guys.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> And here is the block separately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-CU-G788-B1


thanks a lot Jacob. 780 ti classified hydrocopper blocks are in stock.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i can if that's important to you guys.


I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Any minute now.


Nice. I am excited to see what numbers you can pull on those cards.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Wow they still have some stock left I figured they would be sold out in hours. Does anyone know if/when Amaz** will be stocking the KPE?


eVGA is milking this card [780 series] like a boss ,most ppl realized that Maxwell is to close to drop $850 on this card but I'm sure there will be few that will tho


----------



## ocCuS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i can if that's important to you guys.


I am also a little interested in the basic perfomance on air, but more important is if the included kingpin backplate fits with the ek block or if we need the ek backplate ref 2...looking forward to your Infos









Mine will be send to me tomorrow...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Maxwell is to close to drop $850 on this card but I'm sure there will be few that will tho


You could use that argument for anything in computers. Something new is always "close". Maxwell's performance cards are still many months away.


----------



## Azazil1190

Just now i finish my order!!! GO GO GO KINGPIN!!!!






















https://imageshack.com/i/nqwyqdp


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You could use that argument for anything in computers. Something new is always "close". Maxwell's performance cards are still many months away.


And the fact that there may be 880GTX KPE at some point. Even if the regular 880GTX becomes available in say 4-6 months, the KPE could be 8-12 months away. That is card I would be looking forward to more than a regular 880GTX.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> And the fact that there may be 880GTX KPE at some point. Even if the regular 880GTX becomes available in say 4-6 months, the KPE could be 8-12 months away. That is card I would be looking forward to more than a regular 880GTX.


^^ This ...even once 'Maxwell' is out, the top end versions from EVGA (Classified) and MSI (Lightning) would come in only several months later... The way I understand it, you need to be selling a fair amount of regular (lower-binned) cards as a manufacturer in order to be able to get a decent position of higher-binned GPUs from e.g. NVidia for your flagship products...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ^^ This ...even once 'Maxwell' is out, the top end versions from EVGA (Classified) and MSI (Lightning) would come in only several months later... The way I understand it, you need to be selling a fair amount of regular (lower-binned) cards as a manufacturer in order to be able to get a decent position of higher-binned GPUs from e.g. NVidia for your flagship products...


Now that I know there is a possibility of a product like the KPE, I will hold out for it when I make my next GPU purchase.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Now that I know there is a possibility of a product like the KPE, I will hold out for it when I make my next GPU purchase.


I think I am going to take your Title as a GPU Junkie as well.








Only got into the computer building market back in July. I'm truly hooked.








The only thing is

The money pit.


----------



## strong island 1

My cards finally got here. I work down the block from my house. I'm going to run home now.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Wow they still have some stock left I figured they would be sold out in hours.


On EVGA US over 80% of the initial stock is sold out, I expect the the rest to likely sell today.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> On EVGA US over 80% of the initial stock is sold out, I expect the the rest to likely sell today.


How about EVGA EU?

Trying to find a buyer for the classy just in case I get a nice price for it.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> My cards finally got here. I work down the block from my house. I'm going to run home now.


Pictures/Videos will be appreciated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> On EVGA US over 80% of the initial stock is sold out, I expect the the rest to likely sell today.


How many were in the initial stock, if you don't mind answering? Dominik mentioned around 85 for all of Europe.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> How about EVGA EU?
> 
> Trying to find a buyer for the classy just in case I get a nice price for it.


There is 71 remaining right now.
After I ordered mine yesterday (about 24h ±1h), there was 80.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> My cards finally got here. I work down the block from my house. I'm going to run home now.


Run Forest Run!


----------



## GhostDog99

man I just got back from vacation and I can only order it tomorrow I hope I have 1 left for me


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Run Forest Run!


^







...I think there may be a new flue-strain in the US today and early next week making people stay / return home - the 'KPE strain' ...wonder how contagious it is and how much lost productivity will cost the economy ?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Run Forest Run!


I'm trying to think of an excuse now why I have to run home. I just got here 30min ago. I missed the package by 5 minutes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I think there may be a new flue-strain in the US today and early next week making people stay / return home - the 'KPE strain' ...wonder how contagious it is and how much lost productivity will cost the economy ?


I know my productivity is so bad right now. I need to concentrate on work otherwise no more gpu's for me.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm trying to think of an excuse now why I have to run home. I just got here 30min ago. I missed the package by 5 minutes.
> I know my productivity is so bad right now. I need to concentrate on work otherwise no more gpu's for me.


go home mate have some fun


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Maxwell is to close to drop $850 on this card but I'm sure there will be few that will tho
> 
> 
> 
> You could use that argument for anything in computers. Something new is always "close". Maxwell's performance cards are still many months away.
Click to expand...

this was directed at general public and not all the nutcases-> (i'm in that group as well and might go for it -trying to decide if I want to go "cold" on $1000 [block included] card late in the game since that's what this card is build for ) that will buy this card only if it means few months of glory and what if none- " Maxwell's performance" can destroy it ..

I failed again ..I'm so weak ..see below


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm trying to think of an excuse now why I have to run home. I just got here 30min ago. I missed the package by 5 minutes.
> *I know my productivity is so bad right now. I need to concentrate on work otherwise no more gpu's for me*.


...I know what you mean, just finishing my third 4x GPU system in 10 months...fortunately, I'm running into physical limitations @ my place re.wall outlets / phases


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I know what you mean, just finishing my third 4x GPU system in 10 months...fortunately, I'm running into physical limitations @ my place re.wall outlets / phases


Arrr I want the Kingping Edition so bad, but I presrntly have a waterblocked 780 ti

I know what you mean the basement in my house I feel has wonky wireing but im very tempted to just add a seperate breaker box and run a metal pipe wiring to where I need it or 2 with one of those great 2x2 wall outlets.... all the dedicated power for my computers and recording setup...


----------



## chartiet

just got my 780 Classy today. will be posting pics and signing up later.


----------



## coolhandluke41

let it rip ..


----------



## Kimir

Why the backplate? the KingPin is shipped with one already.








Or is it for another card.


----------



## VSG

Umm, neither the backplate nor the hydrocopper block will fit the KPE. I hope you know that already and got it for a regular classified!


----------



## Azazil1190

the classy 780 ti block fit on kpe backplate?Because ek is out of stock on the backplates for kpe


----------



## VSG

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-backplates/nvidia-geforce-series/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-backplate-black-rev-2-0.html

Still in stock though, I guess you checked the backplate for the regular classified?


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-backplates/nvidia-geforce-series/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-backplate-black-rev-2-0.html
> 
> Still in stock though, I guess you checked the backplate for the regular classified?


just a moment to check.Thanks mate


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Umm, neither the backplate nor the hydrocopper block will fit the KPE. I hope you know that already and got it for a regular classified!


great .


----------



## strong island 1

Can I join the club


----------



## VSG

I dunno, ask yourself









More pictures in the KPE thread please!


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Can I join the club


Strong you need a minimum of like 7 Grand credit limit for that....


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-backplates/nvidia-geforce-series/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-backplate-black-rev-2-0.html
> 
> Still in stock though, I guess you checked the backplate for the regular classified?


Ι order it thanks mate.Before half hour i think that ek didnt have available backplate for kpe


----------



## Kimir

I hope the backplate of the KingPin can be used with the EK block, I like it better aesthetically.
Will see with the one that receive it first, I didn't placed my order for the blocks yet (for that reason and waiting for my cards to be shipped first as well)


----------



## strong island 1

Sorry for the bad photos. I have to rush back to work. I will let you guys know about the backplate later and run some benches and take some better photos.


----------



## VSG

Love it! Interesting poster choice but works for me. Thanks again, Strong Island


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Sorry for the bad photos. I have to rush back to work. I will let you guys know about the backplate later and run some benches and take some better photos.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


We want crazy scoressssssssssssssssssss




























dont be late with fotos


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> I think I am going to take your Title as a GPU Junkie as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only got into the computer building market back in July. I'm truly hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing is
> 
> The money pit.


Some are a lot worse than me. I am a gpu junkie lite!









And yes, the only downfall is that it is a money pit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad photos. I have to rush back to work. I will let you guys know about the backplate later and run some benches and take some better photos.


Awesome.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Love it! Interesting poster choice but works for me. Thanks again, Strong Island


I need to set myself up with a better way to take photos. I only have my sisters iphone right now. I actually really like the poster. Also the part that slides into the pcie slot has a protective cover which I never saw before. This card is so beautiful. I love the matte black pcie bracket.

As soon as I get off work I will install the block. Also I can confirm it does come with the probelt header which is a nice touch.


----------



## mattrhodes

Hi,

New gtx780 classified owner here! I'm running the Stock cooler, I'm after a back plate at the moment. Hexus sent me here, after reading about the GTX Classified Controller Software.

Matt


----------



## Kimir

Oh yisss pictures








Go by the [Official] EVGA 780 Ti Classified k|ngp|n Owner's Club and be the first in the list


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I need to set myself up with a better way to take photos. I only have my sisters iphone right now. I actually really like the poster. Also the part that slides into the pcie slot has a protective cover which I never saw before. This card is so beautiful. I love the matte black pcie bracket.
> 
> As soon as I get off work I will install the block. Also I can confirm it does come with the probelt header which is a nice touch.


I noticed the poster has M13 on it, do you know if the other poster has an M14 on it by any chance? It would be cool to know if the limited edition numbers are on it. New PCI-E finger cover was revealed on twitter last week I think, it looks great.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattrhodes*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> New gtx780 classified owner here! I'm running the Stock cooler, I'm after a back plate at the moment. Hexus sent me here, after reading about the GTX Classified Controller Software.
> 
> Matt


here is a link to the evga 780 classy backplate. There is an ek one but it only works with there waterblock

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-3788-B9


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I noticed the poster has M13 on it, do you know if the other poster has an M14 on it by any chance? It would be cool to know if the limited edition numbers are on it. New PCI-E finger cover was revealed on twitter last week I think, it looks great.


I didn't have time to open the second one yet. I am back at work already. I love that I work 2 blocks away from my house. I can't imagine I got the 13th and 14th cards, but I will check it out for you. Judging by the serial number I would guess I got the 128th card produced. I'm not sure if you can go by serial number like that.


----------



## mattrhodes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> here is a link to the evga 780 classy backplate. There is an ek one but it only works with there waterblock
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-3788-B9


Thanks! I plan to do a Custom loop or AIO when I run two cards. Overclocking is a dream with GTX Classified Controller. 200mhz on the Core and 400mhz on the Memory, nice and stable. I have plenty of head-room to push further!


----------



## VSG

Man, I can't imagine having to drop those midway and head back to work. But then I would probably have had to wait till I got back from work anyway so I kinda envy you having such a small transit time.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattrhodes*
> 
> Thanks! I plan to do a Custom loop or AIO when I run two cards. Overclocking is a dream with GTX Classified Controller. 200mhz on the Core and 400mhz on the Memory, nice and stable. I have plenty of head-room to push further!


ya the 780 classified was one of my favorite cards ever. I really loved it. it was such a beast and easily blew away the titans I had which were locked at 1.2v. Also criminal was saying the new pwm controls might help the 780 classy so I would try the updated controller on the front page.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Love it! Interesting poster choice but works for me. Thanks again, Strong Island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to set myself up with a better way to take photos. I only have my sisters iphone right now. I actually really like the poster. Also the part that slides into the pcie slot has a protective cover which I never saw before. This card is so beautiful. I love the matte black pcie bracket.
> 
> As soon as I get off work I will install the block. Also I can confirm it does come with the probelt header which is a nice touch.
Click to expand...

I'm lost now..which block fits this card ??


----------



## Darklyspectre

Trying to speed sell my classified.

not going well. damn belgians.


----------



## mattrhodes

One question, what do the "FBVDD" and "PEXVDD" affect? I know that the "NVVDD" is the main voltage setting.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm lost now..which block fits this card ??


if you look at the front page i have pictures of which block fits which cards. The only block that fits the kingpin card right now is the ek block with the updated backplate 2.0 which just released. I am going to try and install my ek block with the stock kingpin backplate tonight.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm lost now..which block fits this card ??


Only the EK 780 Classy, that's why I was telling you the EVGA HC won't fit.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm lost now..which block fits this card ??


The EK block fits and the EK rev 2 back plate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattrhodes*
> 
> One question, what do the "FBVDD" and "PEXVDD" affect? I know that the "NVVDD" is the main voltage setting.


Memory and PCI-E voltage.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattrhodes*
> 
> One question, what do the "FBVDD" and "PEXVDD" affect? I know that the "NVVDD" is the main voltage setting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattrhodes*
> 
> One question, what do the "FBVDD" and "PEXVDD" affect? I know that the "NVVDD" is the main voltage setting.


This is taken from the kingpin oc guide on the front page. They also included a copy with the kingpin edition. it applies to all the cards.

"There are three main voltage rails which can be tuned individually: NVVDD for GPU logic power, FBVDD for memory power and PEXVDD for various onboard interfaces and PCI-express link power. Increasing FBVDD might be useful for high memory frequencies. PEXVDD can be left at nominal level for stock and watercooling, it may only need adjustment for subzero cooling scenarios"


----------



## mattrhodes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> This is taken from the kingpin oc guide on the front page. They also included a copy with the kingpin edition. it applies to all the cards.
> 
> "There are three main voltage rails which can be tuned individually: NVVDD for GPU logic power, FBVDD for memory power and PEXVDD for various onboard interfaces and PCI-express link power. Increasing FBVDD might be useful for high memory frequencies. PEXVDD can be left at nominal level for stock and watercooling, it may only need adjustment for subzero cooling scenarios"


Thank you for the in-depth response, Island. I have achieved an Overclock of 1424.0mhz on the Core and 7000mhz on the Memory, with 1.35v on the NVVDD. Max temp on Heaven benchmark was 79c. I still feel that there's more overclocking room. But, I start to get some artifacts at this point. Any advice?


----------



## VSG

What kind of cooling do you have? If not air, you can push the voltages further.


----------



## coolhandluke41

any news one other MFN. to join KPE ?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattrhodes*
> 
> Thank you for the in-depth response, Island. I have achieved an Overclock of 1424.0mhz on the Core and 7000mhz on the Memory, with 1.35v on the NVVDD. Max temp on Heaven benchmark was 79c. I still feel that there's more overclocking room. But, I start to get some artifacts at this point. Any advice?


Once you hit 70C+ on temps, the artifacts start appearing. If you are on air, you are probably about maxed out.


----------



## mattrhodes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What kind of cooling do you have? If not air, you can push the voltages further.


Stock air


----------



## mattrhodes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Once you hit 70C+ on temps, the artifacts start appearing. If you are on air, you are probably about maxed out.


Stock air, could I dial back on the mem clock to increase core, and maybe increase the pcie voltage a little?


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattrhodes*
> 
> Stock air, could I dial back on the mem clock to increase core, and maybe increase the pcie voltage a little?


if youre running valley or heaven, they give higher scores for mem oc than core, in my experience


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattrhodes*
> 
> Stock air, could I dial back on the mem clock to increase core, and maybe increase the pcie voltage a little?


Nah, don't bother with the mem clocks or that PCI-E voltage. Try the new PWM voltage settings on the updated classified tool. Just be careful of temps!


----------



## traxtech

Any chance you guys will test the Kingpin air cooler on a normal ti classified?

WTB one too


----------



## mattrhodes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Nah, don't bother with the mem clocks or that PCI-E voltage. Try the new PWM voltage settings on the updated classified tool. Just be careful of temps!


I'am using the download from the Front page. The voltage is set to the maximum threshold (1.35v).


----------



## VSG

Oh sorry I meant the PWM frequency slider, not voltage.


----------



## Orthello

Hey Guys what bios do you recommend for 780 ti classifieds with chilled liquid cooling ?

Currently running with the FTW_2002 bios, and only had the cards (sli) for a couple of days and using the tool (without pwm - i'll try that tonight) at 1.3125v i'm able to run Valley @1372 mhz in sli. Load temps -4 and -6c so temps are well under control.

Trying to push past 1400 is causing me issues. It will complete the valley hd run , go to the posting of the results and lock every time at this point. Tried up to 1.39v with no luck , same crash point every time.

Using power target 115 % prioritised with no mem overclocking at this stage.

My post here http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=363597&page=23

Seems some are getting over this with ambient liquid so possibly i can get a bit more ?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Hey Guys what bios do you recommend for 780 ti classifieds with chilled liquid cooling ?
> 
> Currently running with the FTW_2002 bios, and only had the cards (sli) for a couple of days and using the tool (without pwm - i'll try that tonight) at 1.3125v i'm able to run Valley @1372 mhz in sli. Load temps -4 and -6c so temps are well under control.
> 
> Trying to push past 1400 is causing me issues. It will complete the valley hd run , go to the posting of the results and lock every time at this point. Tried up to 1.39v with no luck , same crash point every time.
> 
> Using power target 115 % prioritised with no mem overclocking at this stage.
> 
> My post here http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=363597&page=23
> 
> Seems some are getting over this with ambient liquid so possibly i can get a bit more ?


Yes, you can get more. You need to raise your PWM frequency. I got about 40 Mhz more going to 500 kHz at the same voltage.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Hey Guys what bios do you recommend for 780 ti classifieds with chilled liquid cooling ?
> 
> Currently running with the FTW_2002 bios, and only had the cards (sli) for a couple of days and using the tool (without pwm - i'll try that tonight) at 1.3125v i'm able to run Valley @1372 mhz in sli. Load temps -4 and -6c so temps are well under control.
> 
> Trying to push past 1400 is causing me issues. It will complete the valley hd run , go to the posting of the results and lock every time at this point. Tried up to 1.39v with no luck , same crash point every time.
> 
> Using power target 115 % prioritised with no mem overclocking at this stage.
> 
> My post here http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=363597&page=23
> 
> Seems some are getting over this with ambient liquid so possibly i can get a bit more ?


Get skynet's bios on the first page and make sure to get the newest Classified controller as well. It offers PWM control which has been the key at really opening up the potential of the 780 Ti Classified.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Hey Guys what bios do you recommend for 780 ti classifieds with chilled liquid cooling ?
> 
> Currently running with the FTW_2002 bios, and only had the cards (sli) for a couple of days and using the tool (without pwm - i'll try that tonight) at 1.3125v i'm able to run Valley @1372 mhz in sli. Load temps -4 and -6c so temps are well under control.
> 
> Trying to push past 1400 is causing me issues. It will complete the valley hd run , go to the posting of the results and lock every time at this point. Tried up to 1.39v with no luck , same crash point every time.
> 
> Using power target 115 % prioritised with no mem overclocking at this stage.
> 
> My post here http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=363597&page=23
> 
> Seems some are getting over this with ambient liquid so possibly i can get a bit more ?


That sounds strange that it's crashing at the very end at the same point every time. That never really happens to me. Whenever I get to the end I know I am good. I usually crash at some point during the bench.

The ftw2002 bios works great and you wont see any benefits switching. I feel like with temps that cold you should be reaching a little higher clocks at that voltage.


----------



## Joa3d43

..just as a more general comment on GPU voltages w/780 TIs / EVBots / Software tools, here is a nice article / test scenario written by Kingpin (may already have been posted here, not sure) ...1.4v on the EVBot (and I presume the software tool) can really be much higher, close to 1.59v under load - and those tests were done with the 'new' BIOS http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2552

...this also means that when you start having trouble, especially w/ multiple cards, it may be potentially PSU-limit related, depending on your setup and other 'OC' values, such as CPU


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ..just as a more general comment on GPU voltages w/780 TIs / EVBots / Software tools, here is a nice article / test scenario written by Kingpin (may already have been posted here, not sure) ...1.4v on the EVBot (and I presume the software tool) can really be much higher, close to 1.59v under load - and those tests were done with the 'new' BIOS http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2552
> 
> ...this also means that when you start having trouble, especially w/ multiple cards, it may be potentially PSU-limit related, depending on your setup and other 'OC' values, such as CPU


ya people need to be really careful when overvolting these cards. I am sure some people have tried above 1.4v on the evbot meaning they were probably in the 1.6v range. I am going to be really careful with my new cards and try to be easy with them until I get a dmm. That's crazy under load the card goes up almost .2v


----------



## astyler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astyler*
> 
> Have a 780 Classy with skyn3t rev. 3 bios. I switched card to LN bios and only installed skyn3t's LN bios, the other side is the default.
> 
> Is there anyway to underclock the memory on this card? I noticed eVGA precision would let me put the slider down to -502 MHz, but would default it back to the previous setting whenever I hit 'apply'. The lowest I can get the memory is +0 MHz stock.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Bumping this question as it got lost between some image posts,

If it's a bug with the PrecisionX tool, will the MSI AB software work with the classy's with skyn3t rev3 ln bios & the classified voltage controller?
Alternatively PrecisionX 4.2.0 might work (might be a 4.2.1 bug) according to some googling, but I cannot find that software (eVGA doesn't offer legacy versions anymore)
Thanks!


----------



## traxtech

I played about 6 hours of Battlefield 4 in total yesterday as well as a few hours of AC4 sitting at 1293 core and +300 mem(memory can go to +750 easily but it doesn't do much for gaming)

My core is at 1.262 and the rest is untouched, this is still safe for daily use right?


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Yes, you can get more. You need to raise your PWM frequency. I got about 40 Mhz more going to 500 kHz at the same voltage.


Hey thanks Deaf and others for the quick response - this whole thread is just plain awesome, i'll try the new voltage tool tonight and set that PWM to 500 khz and see how far i can get !


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astyler*
> 
> Bumping this question as it got lost between some image posts,
> 
> If it's a bug with the PrecisionX tool, will the MSI AB software work with the classy's with skyn3t rev3 ln bios & the classified voltage controller?
> Alternatively PrecisionX 4.2.0 might work (might be a 4.2.1 bug) according to some googling, but I cannot find that software (eVGA doesn't offer legacy versions anymore)
> Thanks!


Just one question, why are you trying to underclock the memory. Just trying to understand your end goal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I played about 6 hours of Battlefield 4 in total yesterday as well as a few hours of AC4 sitting at 1293 core and +300 mem(memory can go to +750 easily but it doesn't do much for gaming)
> 
> My core is at 1.262 and the rest is untouched, this is still safe for daily use right?


I would say 1.25v should be safe for everyday use. of course I don't know for sure but if the default voltage is 1.2v you should be fine. Whenever I game I don't really raise the voltage especially with 2 cards. With gaming you tend to play for hours and I don't like keeping my cards at high voltages for long periods of time. In between benches I hit my profile 2 on the evbot which lowers the voltage so I can rest the card for a few minutes and lower the temps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Hey thanks Deaf and others for the quick response - this whole thread is just plain awesome, i'll try the new voltage tool tonight and set that PWM to 500 khz and see how far i can get !


thanks a lot. Let us know if the pwm frequency does anything for you. We could use some more results.


----------



## astyler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Just one question, why are you trying to underclock the memory. Just trying to understand your end goal.


The goal is to open up more power for the core. I'm hitting 125% TDP (which is my constant-on daily power limit), and the memory bandwidth is very unnecessary for my CUDA application. If I can drop the memory clocks, it should free up some extra power for the core, from what I've read on some CUDA websites. I am not sure how appreciable the difference is, perhaps it is negligible in power use? That would be good to know if you have any insight on it.

If it isn't, I'd like to find a way so the core stops getting throttled from power limit. (Keeps dropping the OC from 1290 down to 1253, 1213, etc.).

If I'm running at 100% util a lot, 125% TDP seems a reasonable safe limit? Temperatures are sitting around 70C with my custom fan profile.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astyler*
> 
> The goal is to open up more power for the core. I'm hitting 125% TDP (which is my constant-on daily power limit), and the memory bandwidth is very unnecessary for my CUDA application. If I can drop the memory clocks, it should free up some extra power for the core, from what I've read on some CUDA websites. I am not sure how appreciable the difference is, perhaps it is negligible in power use? That would be good to know if you have any insight on it.
> 
> If it isn't, I'd like to find a way so the core stops getting throttled from power limit. (Keeps dropping the OC from 1290 down to 1253, 1213, etc.).
> 
> If I'm running at 100% util a lot, 125% TDP seems a reasonable safe limit? Temperatures are sitting around 70C with my custom fan profile.


Ya that's why I was asking about your end goal. You could flash the skyn3t 780 classified rev.3 bios on the front page and raise the power slider to the max. it wont run that high but will allow you to run as high as needed without throttling. You will never throttle on that bios unless you plan on going above 1.5v. These cards with the classy software controller and custom bios have all the power you need fopr everything without underclocking anything. it's not like the titans were when they first came out. The 780 classy is pretty much fully unlocked. (at least up to 1.5v)

If you are concerned about power usage you can just flash the bios so that your core will never throttle and leave the memory untouched.

are you hitting only 100% power usage and you are still throttling even though you have it set to 125% because that wouldn't be power throttling.


----------



## mattrhodes

Does anyone know if an EK back-plate for the 780 classified would be compatible with the Stock cooler? Can't seem to find ANY Classified back-plate's in the UK.


----------



## jonie

Hello Friends of OCN i'm new here ... i would like to help me in my predicament, now i have 770$ ready to buy a EVGA GTX 780 classy or EVGA GTX 780 Ti classy. I have a LED 1080 and i have thought about getting a second card in a month or more. which to buy? Thanks.

Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## VSG

Where are you located? If in the US, go for the 780 Ti Classy if that's your final budget.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattrhodes*
> 
> Does anyone know if an EK back-plate for the 780 classified would be compatible with the Stock cooler? Can't seem to find ANY Classified back-plate's in the UK.


No it will not fit the only backplate that will fit on the stock cooler is evga 's own backplate.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattrhodes*
> 
> Does anyone know if an EK back-plate for the 780 classified would be compatible with the Stock cooler? Can't seem to find ANY Classified back-plate's in the UK.


I guess with the right screws anything is possible because the screws can only go thru one place on the pcb no matter what backplate it is. Out of the box it wont work. The ek backplate has screws that go thru the cooler side and into the underside of the backplate, which might be hard to get right, they probably could be skipped. I can check out my cards when I get home to see if it could work. I have the ek backplates and I have to put the stock cooler back on my ti's to ship them out so I can take a look for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonie*
> 
> Hello Friends of OCN i'm new here ... i would like to help me in my predicament, now i have 770$ ready to buy a EVGA GTX 780 classy or EVGA GTX 780 Ti classy. I have a LED 1080 and i have thought about getting a second card in a month or more. which to buy? Thanks.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English.


That is enough for the ti so I would go for that. it will last longer. The 780 classy is still a beast but if you can afford it the ti is definitely an amazing card. i agree with geggeg. But my thinking is very warped and might not apply to you. When I am buying something I buy the best I can possibly afford and worry about accessories or blocks at a later time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> No it will not fit the only backplate that will fit on the stock cooler is evga 's own backplate.


ya you are probably right. Only 4 screws go thru the backplate and the screws that don't will probably not let the backplate sit right.


----------



## strong island 1

.


----------



## strong island 1

EVGA has released the 780 ti classified hydrocopper version. This is with the card and not just the block. I was shocked for a second to see a card more expensive than the kingpin but then realized it was the hydrocopper version.

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-2889-KR


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> EVGA has released the 780 ti classified hydrocopper version. This is with the card and not just the block. I was shocked for a second to see a card more expensive than the kingpin but then realized it was the hydrocopper version.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-2889-KR


Reeeeeeeeeeeepost
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The 780 Ti Classified Hydrocopper just came in stock for anyone interested!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Reeeeeeeeeeeepost


crap sorry. i thought you linked just the block. +rep for letting us know.


----------



## VSG

Dude don't apologize, I was just giving you a hard time


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Dude don't apologize, I was just giving you a hard time


Ha...

Be careful, he is the boss in this here thread.


----------



## strong island 1

The Kingpins are back in stock if anyone was looking for one.

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-3888-KR


----------



## ManuelG_at_NVIDIA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Strong you need a minimum of like 7 Grand credit limit for that....


Speechless


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManuelG_at_NVIDIA*
> 
> Speechless


thanks to you and evga for releasing such amazing cards. I really hope the kingpin edition can become a yearly release. thanks for stopping by and checking out the thread.


----------



## jonie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Where are you located? If in the US, go for the 780 Ti Classy if that's your final budget.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That is enough for the ti so I would go for that. it will last longer. The 780 classy is still a beast but if you can afford it the ti is definitely an amazing card. i agree with geggeg. But my thinking is very warped and might not apply to you. When I am buying something I buy the best I can possibly afford and worry about accessories or blocks at a later time.


I'm from venezuela. Now I can afford a TI classified and in a month other. I want something that will last for 1 year and a little more.

I sold a XFX R9 290 I didn't have good results with it.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonie*
> 
> I'm from venezuela. Now I can afford a TI classified and in a month other.


cool man, welcome. When you get your card stop by and post your gpuz validation and we can help you get started with your card.


----------



## jonie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> cool man, welcome. When you get your card stop by and post your gpuz validation and we can help you get started with your card.


Ok














Thanks a lot.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I really hope the kingpin edition can become a yearly release.


You can expect more in the future, but only if it makes sense. We have no intention of spamming the Kingpin brand to all product lines, it is designed to be the highest end/best only.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> You can expect more in the future, but only if it makes sense. We have no intention of spamming the Kingpin brand to all product lines, it is designed to be the highest end/best only.


yes I completely understand, I am just really happy you guys released a card like this. I felt like I had to support it because of what it represents. When you really look at the card and see all the little design touches and premium features it definitely looks and feels the best. Even something as small as the matte black bracket. This card was really well thought out and it really shows in just the design and looks alone. Can't wait to get off work and start using it. Also when you think about that it was bundled with the backplate and probelt header the price increase over the ti classy wasn't that bad.


----------



## VSG

Why not just re-introduce FTW and keep the Kingpin Classified as the new top end, eliminating the regular classified?


----------



## SeeThruHead

Not to mention the ability to finally buy a ready made product that will push the chip on it to the absolute maximum without any restrictions.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> You can expect more in the future, but only if it makes sense. We have no intention of spamming the Kingpin brand to all product lines, it is designed to be the highest end/best only.


...sort of like Mercedes Benz > AMG > AMG 'Black Series' ?! ...hope prices won't reach that territory though


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Why not just re-introduce FTW and keep the Kingpin Classified as the new top end, eliminating the regular classified?


Maybe







May need to consider in future.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May need to consider in future.


As long as the FTW cards either have a badge or the FTW Name Printed on the card, that was the main reason I got the Classified card. the sticker that the 780 FTW Comes with seemed kinda cheap for a $500+ Card and was a big turn off for me because since I'm not Watercooling them the Cooler aesthetics are everything


----------



## szeged

drop the ftw name and add the skyn3t series to the line up


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> thanks to you and evga for releasing such amazing cards. I really hope the kingpin edition can become a yearly release. thanks for stopping by and checking out the thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> You can expect more in the future, but only if it makes sense. We have no intention of spamming the Kingpin brand to all product lines, it is designed to be the highest end/best only.


Indeed. I am up for the next Kingpin edition whenever that may be. I am already planing for one.


----------



## funkmetal

Hey, do you guys think that 3DMark would be worth if as a overclocking tool? I'm thinking of getting it for before and after upgrade reference score but can it also test the stability of a overclock.


----------



## funkmetal

Or would buying a version of Heaven or Valley be better for overall Stressing and just CPU and GPU separate stressing?


----------



## VSG

Heaven and Valley have free versions which you can loop as long as you want so don't bother buying the premium version. Just set GPU-Z to monitor lowest clocks and highest temps so you can check after a certain time.

Steam has Firestrike on sale often so be on the lookout. It was a ridiculous 90% off last month.


----------



## skupples

If you buy Firestrike on steam you can export the key into the 3dmark website & download the standalone.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Heaven and Valley have free versions which you can loop as long as you want so don't bother buying the premium version. Just set GPU-Z to monitor lowest clocks and highest temps so you can check after a certain time.
> 
> Steam has Firestrike on sale often so be on the lookout. It was a ridiculous 90% off last month.


Ah ok, cool. This is my score from my current GPU's just so I can see for reference when testing








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2286516


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Ah ok, cool. This is my score from my current GPU's just so I can see for reference when testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2286516


That score you will destroy. I think my 2 stock scored 17k and when I oc them I scored 21k mine were ref though.


----------



## strong island 1

Got my card under water. It's a really messy setup but it's just temporary while I build my main rig. I know those mem chips are hard to read but they do say samsung.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Got my card under water. It's a really messy setup but it's just temporary while I build my main rig. I know those mem chips are hard to read but they do say samsung.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


BENCHES PLEASE! I'm so on the edge on buying 2 or not!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> BENCHES PLEASE! I'm so on the edge on buying 2 or not!


here is valley at 1306 with 1.2v input on evbot. Just my first run. i'm going to see how far i can get with 1.2v selected first.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> here is valley at 1306 with 1.2v input on evbot. Just my first run. i'm going to see how far i can get with 1.2v selected first.


what's the ASIC on your card?


----------



## VSG

lol I was wondering how long before someone asked that. Strong Island, after benching if you could check out the compatibility of the bundled backplate with the EK block it would be great.


----------



## strong island 1

here is valley at 1.2v on evbot 1372. i flashed the XOCKPti bios so no throttling. my asic is 61%.


----------



## CaliLife17

I thought with the KPE it would come with no TDP Limit?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> here is valley at 1.2v on evbot 1372. i flashed the XOCKPti bios so no throttling. my asic is 61%.


i have the weirdest boner right now


----------



## VSG

The card does, but the software doesn't.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol I was wondering how long before someone asked that. Strong Island, after benching if you could check out the compatibility of the bundled backplate with the EK block it would be great.


Haha! I had to!









As much as people like to dismiss it as irrelevant to overclocking, (just my personal experience) but i have had a couple gk110 cards both around 80 ASIC and they both were great clockers. the rest of my other gk110s have been low 70s/high 60s and have had poor oc'ing potential. I guess I just have yet to own one of those oddities/exceptions to disprove this notion.


----------



## VSG

Well here's one right now.


----------



## CaliLife17

If you are doing Extreme OC or are on water, don't you want a lower ASIC, but if you are on air you want a Higher ASIC? Which if that is correct, i would expect most of these to be low ASIC as these cards are more for extreme OC

I could be wrong, so if so, please someone correct me


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> If you are doing Extreme OC or are on water, don't you want a lower ASIC, but if you are on air you want a Higher ASIC? Which if that is correct, i would expect most of these to be low ASIC as these cards are more for extreme OC
> 
> I could be wrong, so if so, please someone correct me


...as the sign says:


----------



## CallsignVega

In my experience over a lot of cards the higher ASIC cards clock better, even under high end water and high volts. Could be coincidence, will be interesting to see with my Kingpins...


----------



## h2spartan

I always just thought that having a higher ASIC quality meant you could clock higher at lower voltage. I thought if you put both a higher ASIC and a lower ASIC under water, the higher ASIC would still outperform the lower. Just from my experience, so far, that has held true but I know there are always exceptions.


----------



## Joa3d43

...it's in the ultra-high-end water cooling / DICE / LN2 zones where lower ASIC value cards tend to do better, because a lower ASIC value indicates more 'leakage' and that can be helpful in those circumstances.


----------



## astyler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya that's why I was asking about your end goal. You could flash the skyn3t 780 classified rev.3 bios on the front page and raise the power slider to the max. it wont run that high but will allow you to run as high as needed without throttling. You will never throttle on that bios unless you plan on going above 1.5v. These cards with the classy software controller and custom bios have all the power you need fopr everything without underclocking anything. it's not like the titans were when they first came out. The 780 classy is pretty much fully unlocked. (at least up to 1.5v)
> 
> If you are concerned about power usage you can just flash the bios so that your core will never throttle and leave the memory untouched.
> 
> are you hitting only 100% power usage and you are still throttling even though you have it set to 125% because that wouldn't be power throttling.


Nah GPUZ shows the power throttling at 125% (going between 124.9 and 126.8) and the clock dropping often.

I don't care about power usage (watts) or anything, just curious how long I can run it at higher power limits. If I throw up the power limit to 200%, so it starts throttling on some temp or I raise the core speed to just shy of the point of artifacting, is it "safe" to run that long-term in terms of card longevity?


----------



## Cyclops

Correct. Lower ASIC is always better for Liquid and Exotic cooling solutions. Average 780 Ti Classified ASIC is around 65%. For Kingpin Edition, it's even lower at 60-62%. These GPUs are highly binned parts that perform best when you keep them subzero. Obviously they are still excellent when cooled with water and kept bellow 45-50C. Anything higher than that then you are looking at aircooling numbers which really isn't what these cards are for.

There's always that incorrect notion that manifests when these sort of products launch. People think that because they're binned parts, they can just install them in their system as is and be able to push them to a gazillion megahertz on air. It just doesn't work like that.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya that's why I was asking about your end goal. You could flash the skyn3t 780 classified rev.3 bios on the front page and raise the power slider to the max. it wont run that high but will allow you to run as high as needed without throttling. You will never throttle on that bios unless you plan on going above 1.5v. These cards with the classy software controller and custom bios have all the power you need fopr everything without underclocking anything. it's not like the titans were when they first came out. The 780 classy is pretty much fully unlocked. (at least up to 1.5v)
> 
> If you are concerned about power usage you can just flash the bios so that your core will never throttle and leave the memory untouched.
> 
> are you hitting only 100% power usage and you are still throttling even though you have it set to 125% because that wouldn't be power throttling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattrhodes*
> 
> Does anyone know if an EK back-plate for the 780 classified would be compatible with the Stock cooler? Can't seem to find ANY Classified back-plate's in the UK.


I have the 780 classy, I have been trying to figure which is the right bios to use. My ln2 stock is 80.80.21.00.80. I am using the classy bios from this thread on front page or should I use one from 780 ti club thread.

thanks


----------



## Banedox

The funny thing about ASIC for me with my normal classy is this...

My first card was 74.5% asic, and could not go over 1264mhz at 1.2v

My 2nd card is 63.1% asic and I can do 1306ghz at 1.2v..

Both are air btw...


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astyler*
> 
> Nah GPUZ shows the power throttling at 125% (going between 124.9 and 126.8) and the clock dropping often.
> 
> I don't care about power usage (watts) or anything, just curious how long I can run it at higher power limits. If I throw up the power limit to 200%, so it starts throttling on some temp or I raise the core speed to just shy of the point of artifacting, is it "safe" to run that long-term in terms of card longevity?


Nothing will happen to it if you let it run higher than 125% TDP. It will just consume a bit more power and run a bit hotter. As long as you keep the core voltage to 1.21 volts then you've got nothing to worry about. Make sure you raise the temperature target to 95C so that your card can clock higher and stay at those clocks longer. It shouldn't get much higher than 75-80C on auto fan with max voltage (1.21v). If it is then perhaps your chassis's airflow is in need of a makeover.


----------



## strong island 1

Here is 1398 core firestrike and 7300 memory. I am having trouble with the memory though. If I apply anything above +150 in precision x my card crashes right at the desktop after I hit apply. Since my other card was doing 8600mhz memory in firestrike the scores are a lot lower. I still need some time with it though. I think my ti classy was really amazing and it's going to be really hard to match it.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2287286


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Here is 1398 core firestrike and 7300 memory. I am having trouble with the memory though. If I apply anything above +150 in precision x my card crashes right at the desktop after I hit apply. Since my other card was doing 8600mhz memory in firestrike the scores are a lot lower. I still need some time with it though. I think my ti classy was really amazing and it's going to be really hard to match it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2287286


...don't want get lynched on the spot by the beautification department, but I wonder about the back plates people love so much...there are those who insist that running w / o back plates may be better for (at least a bit) higher VRAM because of better cooling...may be put an extra fan on the back plate around the VRAM area ?


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If you buy Firestrike on steam you can export the key into the 3dmark website & download the standalone.


Where on steam would I fine the key?

thanks


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...don't want get lynched on the spot by the beautification department, but I wonder about the back plates people love so much...there are those who insist that running w / o back plates may be better for (at least a bit) higher VRAM because of better cooling...may be put an extra fan on the back plate around the VRAM area ?


I'm not sure I totally agree with that. I know it can mostly be for looks but they do give you those thermal pads that go over the vrms which makes the backplate a passive cooler, at least thats how EK backplates work. if you look at EVGA's backplates page they say that: "Helps to reduce heat by up to 3 degrees Celsius" but I don't know how much truth there is in that.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> I'm not sure I totally agree with that. I know it can mostly be for looks but they do give you those thermal pads that go over the vrms which makes the backplate a passive cooler, at least thats how EK backplates work. if you look at EVGA's backplates page they say that: "Helps to reduce heat by up to 3 degrees Celsius" but I don't know how much truth there is in that.


couldn't / wouldn't swear by it either, but on multi-GPU setups I have, those w / o backplates seems to do a bit better on memeory...but really not enough to draw absolute conclusions...and back plates have other advantages re stiffening the PCB for mounting etc. Still, Strong Island could experiment even w/ back plate on, just by putting a really strong fan blowing on the back plate / VRAM area...see if it changes anything


----------



## Failboat

Got my Kingpin today and would like to be added. =)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mypzw/


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> couldn't / wouldn't swear by it either, but on multi-GPU setups I have, those w / o backplates seems to do a bit better on memeory...but really not enough to draw absolute conclusions...and back plates have other advantages re stiffening the PCB for mounting etc. Still, Strong Island could experiment even w/ back plate on, just by putting a really strong fan blowing on the back plate / VRAM area...see if it changes anything


Sorry if this a really dumb question but do the vrms really get that hot once you overclock under water that you have to worry about heat dissipation from the back of the card?


----------



## funkmetal

Think it would be worth getting a pair of Kraken™ G10 and getting a couple of Kraken X40's as the cooler in the setup for my new 780 Ti Classified's?


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Think it would be worth getting a pair of Kraken™ G10 and getting a couple of Kraken X40's as the cooler in the setup for my new 780 Ti Classified's?


I think that you're core would be fine but the rest of the card will really have a hard time. The reason why I say that is because you wont have anything cooling the memory chips which are cooled on the stock cooler and the Kraken G10 comes with a 92mm fan that cools the vrms which I don't think will cool them enough and I just measured the length of the vrms on the card and the are 96mm so the ones at the end are really gonna feel the heat.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Think it would be worth getting a pair of Kraken™ G10 and getting a couple of Kraken X40's as the cooler in the setup for my new 780 Ti Classified's?
> 
> 
> 
> I think that you're core would be fine but the rest of the card will really have a hard time. The reason why I say that is because you wont have anything cooling the memory chips which are cooled on the stock cooler and the Kraken G10 comes with a 92mm fan that cools the vrms which I don't think will cool them enough and I just measured the length of the vrms on the card and the are 96mm so the ones at the end are really gonna feel the heat.
Click to expand...

I have a corsair h80 on my 780, with a 92mm fan directly above the vrms. I have never seen the vrm's above 60c. Assuming the sensor is right in gpuz.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I have a corsair h80 on my 780, with a 92mm fan directly above the vrms. I have never seen the vrm's above 60c. Assuming the sensor is right in gpuz.


Do you have a Kraken G10? Those are temps that I can live with but remember that the 780 can only go to 1.35v and the 780 Ti can go over that so maybe bring that into consideration?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I have a corsair h80 on my 780, with a 92mm fan directly above the vrms. I have never seen the vrm's above 60c. Assuming the sensor is right in gpuz.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a Kraken G10? Those are temps that I can live with but remember that the 780 can only go to 1.35v and the 780 Ti can go over that so maybe bring that into consideration?
Click to expand...

No I have a bracket from the artisan section of this site. "GPU cool".

I would push 1.5v through the card without a full block. The ti also has no vrm temp sensor so you'd probably want an ir temp gun to make sure things were OK.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No I have a bracket from the artisan section of this site. "GPU cool".
> 
> I would push 1.5v through the card without a full block. The ti also has no vrm temp sensor so you'd probably want an ir temp gun to make sure things were OK.


Oh ya I have seen those, it's a really cool invention. What do you use to cool your memory and other components, or do you just use the 92mm fan?


----------



## lightsout

Sorry I meant I wouldn't push 1.5 without a full block.

I don't have anything on the memory. Naked PCB. I tried hard to leave the stock heat plate that comes on the gpu on but it wouldn't work. I'm more worried about the vrms than memory. Since the vrm temps seem fine I'm OK.

But I'm just using it for gaming. Did a little benching but not much. My 24/7 is 1.2v. Core sits at 50c. Max I've seen is 54c on a hot day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No I have a bracket from the artisan section of this site. "GPU cool".
> 
> I would push 1.5v through the card without a full block. The ti also has no vrm temp sensor so you'd probably want an ir temp gun to make sure things were OK.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ya I have seen those, it's a really cool invention. What do you use to cool your memory and other components, or do you just use the 92mm fan?
Click to expand...


----------



## spikeSP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> drop the ftw name and add the skyn3t series to the line up


This I agree with 100%


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sorry I meant I wouldn't push 1.5 without a full block.
> 
> I don't have anything on the memory. Naked PCB. I tried hard to leave the stock heat plate that comes on the gpu on but it wouldn't work. I'm more worried about the vrms than memory. Since the vrm temps seem fine I'm OK.
> 
> But I'm just using it for gaming. Did a little benching but not much. My 24/7 is 1.2v. Core sits at 50c. Max I've seen is 54c on a hot day.


I would have thought that you would have to at least put some heatsinks on the memory chips but I really don't know to much air cooling I always go with liquid. Just a point of reference, my card would throttle if I go anywhere near 1.38v when I still had the air cooler on it.


----------



## lightsout

I probably should. A friend has a temp fun run inf a similar setup on an overvolted 770 his memory chips aren't hot at all. I'll get some but I don't think it's an issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sorry I meant I wouldn't push 1.5 without a full block.
> 
> I don't have anything on the memory. Naked PCB. I tried hard to leave the stock heat plate that comes on the gpu on but it wouldn't work. I'm more worried about the vrms than memory. Since the vrm temps seem fine I'm OK.
> 
> But I'm just using it for gaming. Did a little benching but not much. My 24/7 is 1.2v. Core sits at 50c. Max I've seen is 54c on a hot day.
> 
> 
> 
> I would have thought that you would have to at least put some heatsinks on the memory chips but I really don't know to much air cooling I always go with liquid. Just a point of reference, my card would throttle if I go anywhere near 1.38v when I still had the air cooler on it.
Click to expand...


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I have a corsair h80 on my 780, with a 92mm fan directly above the vrms. I have never seen the vrm's above 60c. Assuming the sensor is right in gpuz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> I think that you're core would be fine but the rest of the card will really have a hard time. The reason why I say that is because you wont have anything cooling the memory chips which are cooled on the stock cooler and the Kraken G10 comes with a 92mm fan that cools the vrms which I don't think will cool them enough and I just measured the length of the vrms on the card and the are 96mm so the ones at the end are really gonna feel the heat.


Cool, Thanks. I'll consider it then.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I probably should. A friend has a temp fun run inf a similar setup on an overvolted 770 his memory chips aren't hot at all. I'll get some but I don't think it's an issue.


Do you oc your memory? I was thinking of getting a large heat sink for the pwm controllers when I have my waterblock installed seeing that they aren't cooled and we got that new tool. I just dont know how large of an area it is and my card is installed so cant really measure it so I'll wait till I get my kingpin on Tuesday to measure and order one.


----------



## error-id10t

Do the full cover blocks cover everything needed, I'm still not sure from reading about it few 100 pages back (GPU, RAM etc)?


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Do the full cover blocks cover everything needed, I'm still not sure from reading about it few 100 pages back (GPU, RAM etc)?


Yes the full cover blocks over all the essential components. One member asked the EK Rep vendor if it was fine that the pwm controller wasn't covered and he replied with that they found that those controllers didn't get too hot for them to need to cool them.


----------



## strong island 1

Here is 1450 core firestrike. This is my second card the asic is 60%. the memory isn't great on my second card either. right now my second card does +250 in precision x. anything above and it crashes right at the desktop when I hit apply in precision x.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2288070

I just did a run at 1476 core 7500mhz memory. that's the highest core I have gotten a TI in firestrike so far.


----------



## strong island 1

I was able to pass Valley at 1515mhz core and firestrike at 1489mhz core.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Here is 1450 core firestrike. This is my second card the asic is 60%. the memory isn't great on my second card either. right now my second card does +250 in precision x. anything above and it crashes right at the desktop when I hit apply in precision x.


Strong that's really crazy high scores. Do you feel that your previous card did better? I just want to ask on what voltage is that?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I was able to pass Valley at 1515mhz core and firestrike at 1489mhz core.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Here is 1450 core firestrike. This is my second card the asic is 60%. the memory isn't great on my second card either. right now my second card does +250 in precision x. anything above and it crashes right at the desktop when I hit apply in precision x.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2288070
> 
> I just did a run at 1476 core 7500mhz memory. that's the highest core I have gotten a TI in firestrike so far.


nice mate


----------



## traxtech

Anyone done some runs with the stock kingpin fan?? Really interested to see performance difference. Someone should also throw them on a classified ti and see the difference!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Here is 1450 core firestrike. This is my second card the asic is 60%. the memory isn't great on my second card either. right now my second card does +250 in precision x. anything above and it crashes right at the desktop when I hit apply in precision x.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2288070
> 
> I just did a run at 1476 core 7500mhz memory. that's the highest core I have gotten a TI in firestrike so far.


I hope there is some secret that helps get more out of the memory. Those are some low memory overclocks compared to your Ti classifieds.


----------



## funkmetal

What BIOS would you guys recommend for the stock cooler?


----------



## VSG

Excellent scores there, strong Island. I assume you have fiddled with the classified tool? Did you try out the dip switches at the back?


----------



## ocCuS

really interesting and impressive numbers strong Island.
My kingpin is on the way now and should arrive tomorrow








strong Island, do you have any new information about the backplates (ek waterblock + kingpin backplate)?


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I was able to pass Valley at 1515mhz core and firestrike at 1489mhz core.


voltage?


----------



## mattxx88

on monday i will receive my classi KP and ek wb

wondering if could be problems keeping this voltage regulators uncovered

http://cdn.overclock.net/1/14/14ae7f2b_IMG_6686.jpeg

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b7/b70064f6_IMG_6693.jpeg


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Strong that's really crazy high scores. Do you feel that your previous card did better? I just want to ask on what voltage is that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> nice mate


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I hope there is some secret that helps get more out of the memory. Those are some low memory overclocks compared to your Ti classifieds.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Excellent scores there, strong Island. I assume you have fiddled with the classified tool? Did you try out the dip switches at the back?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocCuS*
> 
> really interesting and impressive numbers strong Island.
> My kingpin is on the way now and should arrive tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strong Island, do you have any new information about the backplates (ek waterblock + kingpin backplate)?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> voltage?


Thanks guys. I almost completed a core run at 1502mhz last night in firestrike. My previous high was 1463mhz with my ti classified. The core on my second card is amazing. But the memory is just really dissapointing. My first card can only do 7300mhz and my second card only does 7500mhz. If someone can get a core like mine with some nice memory this card would be really amazing. The wierd part is that as soon as I hit apply in precision x at the desktop I get a ton of artifacts and the driver crashes at anything above +150 and +250, I wish I was doing something wrong but I was getting 8600mhz and 8400mhz and my pervious 2 ti classy's on the exact same system. I went all the way up to 1.8v on the fbvdd voltage. I also turned off the power and memory protection switches. I applied 1.35v with the evbot for the 1489mhz firestrike run. That could be more like 1.5v.

I was breaking 16000 graphics score with my ti classified at 1463core and 8600mhz memory so I will never come close to that with this memory. I'm going to see if the buyer for my cards will take the kingpins instead. I don't think it's anything against the kingpins because 1489 core is amazing and I think i might be able to break 1500 mhz core if I was a little colder. Anyone putting this card under dice or ln2 would be very happy. I just think I had really great ti classy's.


----------



## VSG

I think the Samsung memory also behaves differently than Hynix, so it may need different settings than the one you got 8600 MHz on your regular classifieds.

Did you try out both cards in SLI?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I think the Samsung memory also behaves differently than Hynix, so it may need different settings than the one you got 8600 MHz on your regular classifieds.
> 
> Did you try out both cards in SLI?


I didn't try the card in sli but I tried both cards separately. I tried every setting possible. I was up all night. I was thinking maybe the samsung memory liked lower voltages so I tried the fbvdd from 1.55v-1.85v with no luck. I turned off the memory protection switch. I tried the evbot and the classified software controller. I tried the stock bios, the ln2 stock bios and the XOCKPti bios just to make sure it wasn't related to that. I also tried 2 different cards. One I got stable at 7500 and the other 7300. I didn't ship my ti's yet so I have to figure out what to do.

But this card was designed for ln2/dice and at 1489 core with my ambients that is pretty amazing but the memory speed is 1.1ghz slower and I wouldn't be able to make that up with the core until about 1550mhz core in firestrike to match my old scores.

Also the XOCKPti bios that kingpin posted is really great. I was only hitting about 60% power usage at 1.5v and the clocks I was running and the precision slider was set to 115%. So this bios is plenty for even extreme ln2 runs. You will never throttle on the XOCKPti bios.


----------



## VSG

Hopefully that isn't going to be the same case for all the cards, but then your classifieds were probably the best ever









We got a holiday off work here today since all of Houston fears any form of cold or frost so it would have been great to have my cards and blocks here today! Oh well, I will have to make do with next weekend at this rate.


----------



## Sir_Gawain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hopefully that isn't going to be the same case for all the cards, but then your classifieds were probably the best ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a holiday off work here today since all of Houston fears any form of cold or frost so it would have been great to have my cards and blocks here today! Oh well, I will have to make do with next weekend at this rate.


Whats the temp there? Here in New England it was a chilly 2 degrees this a.m.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks guys. I almost completed a core run at 1502mhz last night in firestrike. My previous high was 1463mhz with my ti classified. The core on my second card is amazing. But the memory is just really dissapointing. My first card can only do 7300mhz and my second card only does 7500mhz. If someone can get a core like mine with some nice memory this card would be really amazing. The wierd part is that as soon as I hit apply in precision x at the desktop I get a ton of artifacts and the driver crashes at anything above +150 and +250, I wish I was doing something wrong but I was getting 8600mhz and 8400mhz and my pervious 2 ti classy's on the exact same system. I went all the way up to 1.8v on the fbvdd voltage. I also turned off the power and memory protection switches. I applied 1.35v with the evbot for the 1489mhz firestrike run. That could be more like 1.5v.
> 
> I was breaking 16000 graphics score with my ti classified at 1463core and 8600mhz memory so I will never come close to that with this memory. I'm going to see if the buyer for my cards will take the kingpins instead. I don't think it's anything against the kingpins because 1489 core is amazing and I think i might be able to break 1500 mhz core if I was a little colder. Anyone putting this card under dice or ln2 would be very happy. I just think I had really great ti classy's.


ah thanks









what is the max with stock 1.212?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir_Gawain*
> 
> Whats the temp their? Here in New England it was a chilly 2 degrees this a.m.


It's about -2 C or 29 F right now, probably the coldest it will ever get all year in the daytime anyway. All of Houston is pretty much at a standstill today lol.

@ strong island: Was 1.5V the max you went with for the core? How were the temps like?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hopefully that isn't going to be the same case for all the cards, but then your classifieds were probably the best ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a holiday off work here today since all of Houston fears any form of cold or frost so it would have been great to have my cards and blocks here today! Oh well, I will have to make do with next weekend at this rate.


ya that' the thing. Some people were complaining about poor memory clocks on the ti classy's so it's all a lottery. But i think 1489-1502 core in firestrike is pretty insane. If someone could bin a couple of these or get lucky and get a card with great memory it would really be a beast. I just pm'd the buyer of my ti classy's to see if he would take the kingpins instead because he can get the cards a little colder than I can and so they might be better for him. I did have my window wide open last night with the heat off and it was like 10f here last night but that's not really enough to make a big difference.


----------



## VSG

Are you going to do a straight switch for the KPEs or are you asking the buyer for more money? Either way, he/she will have to make a tough choice. When you get home, is there any chance I can ask you to check for compatibility of the EVGA backplate with the EK blocks? I want to place an order for the EK blocks and wanted to know if I should get the backplates also. Sorry for the nagging


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It's about -2 C or 29 F right now, probably the coldest it will ever get all year in the daytime anyway. All of Houston is pretty much at a standstill today lol.
> 
> @ strong island: Was 1.5V the max you went with for the core? How were the temps like?


the highest I went was 1.35v on the evbot but it should be about 1.5v-1.55v. I had pwm at 600khz and fbvdd at 1.8v and all ocp settings to off. I also flipped all switches on the back of the card. I turned off the memory protection and power protection and I also flipped the switches which raises the voltage 50mv. Those switches are so tiny. they are so hard to flip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Are you going to do a straight switch for the KPEs or are you asking the buyer for more money? Either way, he/she will have to make a tough choice. When you get home, is there any chance I can ask you to check for compatibility of the EVGA backplate with the EK blocks? I want to place an order for the EK blocks and wanted to know if I should get the backplates also. Sorry for the nagging


yes I can definitely do that tonight. I was just trying to get the cards under water as fast as possible. I will check it out tonight. I lost about $400 going with the kpe's so I am asking for $200 of it back and will send 2 brand new kpe's.


----------



## Naennon

check pn strong island


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> the highest I went was 1.35v on the evbot but it should be about 1.5v-1.55v. I had pwm at 600khz and fbvdd at 1.8v and all ocp settings to off. I also flipped all switches on the back of the card. I turned off the memory protection and power protection and I also flipped the switches which raises the voltage 50mv. *Those switches are so tiny. they are so hard to flip.*


I can see why they did that though

Get a decent DMM, I got one from work but I may end up buying another one if this doesn't work out. It worries me that the actual voltage can be as much as 200 mV higher and that ambiguity can be dangerous.


----------



## zdude

I can't seem to get my card to overvolt beyond the 1.162V point, I can get it to bench 3dmark 11 at 1350mhz core with that voltage, but for whatever reason both the Precision settings and the classified.exe utility that is in the OP don't boost voltages beyond the 1.162V point, at least that is what precision is reporting is it boosting and not reporting or am I just not getting a boost?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Are you going to do a straight switch for the KPEs or are you asking the buyer for more money? Either way, he/she will have to make a tough choice. When you get home, is there any chance I can ask you to check for compatibility of the EVGA backplate with the EK blocks? I want to place an order for the EK blocks and wanted to know if I should get the backplates also. Sorry for the nagging


I have the backplat and the EK block on my classy

all you need is to buy are screws that are a bit longer ( you will need M3 x 6 )

I use this http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_236&products_id=30657


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I can see why they did that though
> 
> Get a decent DMM, I got one from work but I may end up buying another one if this doesn't work out. It worries me that the actual voltage can be as much as 200 mV higher and that ambiguity can be dangerous.


I know it really worried me when i saw that kingpin post. I think he applied 1.3v and it went to 1.49v under load. That's why I would not go above 1.35v on the evbot until I do get a dmm. But I did enough of a range of volts that I was able to kind of get a feel for what the card was doing. I have also tested a ton of cards lately so I can get an idea from the temps and power% around what voltages I am at. I was hitting about 46c during firestrike full load. At really high voltages these gk110 classy cards get really hot under water.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> I can't seem to get my card to overvolt beyond the 1.162V point, I can get it to bench 3dmark 11 at 1350mhz core with that voltage, but for whatever reason both the Precision settings and the classified.exe utility that is in the OP don't boost voltages beyond the 1.162V point, at least that is what precision is reporting is it boosting and not reporting or am I just not getting a boost?


in the classified software controller did you uncheck "auto". Also precision x will not read the over voltage properly. You can't rely on any software to read the voltages.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> I can't seem to get my card to overvolt beyond the 1.162V point, I can get it to bench 3dmark 11 at 1350mhz core with that voltage, but for whatever reason both the Precision settings and the classified.exe utility that is in the OP don't boost voltages beyond the 1.162V point, at least that is what precision is reporting is it boosting and not reporting or am I just not getting a boost?


PX will never show you more then 1.212v

but if you are using the classy tool and you do 1.4v you are getting the volts even if you cant see it in PX


----------



## zdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> I can't seem to get my card to overvolt beyond the 1.162V point, I can get it to bench 3dmark 11 at 1350mhz core with that voltage, but for whatever reason both the Precision settings and the classified.exe utility that is in the OP don't boost voltages beyond the 1.162V point, at least that is what precision is reporting is it boosting and not reporting or am I just not getting a boost?
> 
> 
> 
> PX will never show you more then 1.212v
> 
> but if you are using the classy tool and you do 1.4v you are getting the volts even if you cant see it in PX
Click to expand...

the thing is PX isn't showing more than 1.162... So I am wondering if I was doing anything at all?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> I have the backplat and the EK block on my classy
> 
> all you need is to buy are screws that are a bit longer ( you will need M3 x 6 )
> 
> I use this http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_236&products_id=30657


Hopefully that is the case also for the KPE, thanks! Only 4 screws needed?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I know it really worried me when i saw that kingpin post. I think he applied 1.3v and it went to 1.49v under load. That's why I would not go above 1.35v on the evbot until I do get a dmm. But I did enough of a range of volts that I was able to kind of get a feel for what the card was doing. I have also tested a ton of cards lately so I can get an idea from the temps and power% around what voltages I am at. I was hitting about 46c during firestrike full load. At really high voltages these gk110 classy cards get really hot under water.


Well the card itself should be fine for much more than 1.5 V, but I am not sure of the actual GPU itself. Those temps are pretty good for the volts, I guess the ambient temps did help out. Once summer hits here, it gets to an ambient of 35-40 C at times


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> the thing is PX isn't showing more than 1.162... So I am wondering if I was doing anything at all?


that is what im saying it does not matter what PX is showing you

all you need to see is the in the Classy Tool that you are on what volts you want


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hopefully that is the case also for the KPE, thanks! Only 4 screws needed?


no 5 screws are needed









and the Classy and the kingpin use the same 780 block from EK so the screws go in to the block
so I don't see how it could be deferent


----------



## zdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> the thing is PX isn't showing more than 1.162... So I am wondering if I was doing anything at all?
> 
> 
> 
> that is what im saying it does not matter what PX is showing you
> 
> all you need to see is the in the Classy Tool that you are on what volts you want
Click to expand...

thanks, indeed it is true, 1.2V is showing promise, hopefully I can hit 1500mhz on the core...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I didn't try the card in sli but I tried both cards separately. I tried every setting possible. I was up all night. I was thinking maybe the samsung memory liked lower voltages so I tried the fbvdd from 1.55v-1.85v with no luck. I turned off the memory protection switch. I tried the evbot and the classified software controller. I tried the stock bios, the ln2 stock bios and the XOCKPti bios just to make sure it wasn't related to that. I also tried 2 different cards. One I got stable at 7500 and the other 7300. I didn't ship my ti's yet so I have to figure out what to do.
> 
> But this card was designed for ln2/dice and at 1489 core with my ambients that is pretty amazing but the memory speed is 1.1ghz slower and I wouldn't be able to make that up with the core until about 1550mhz core in firestrike to match my old scores.
> 
> Also the XOCKPti bios that kingpin posted is really great. I was only hitting about 60% power usage at 1.5v and the clocks I was running and the precision slider was set to 115%. So this bios is plenty for even extreme ln2 runs. You will never throttle on the XOCKPti bios.


Man, I am sorry for your bad luck with the Kingpin Classified. My first Classified with the Elipda memory did the same thing as you described. More than +250 on the memory and hit apply would artifact and crash the driver right on the desktop. So frustrating to have such an amazing product and then have crappy memory screw it all up.


----------



## Michalosss

Hello , how can i up voltage to 1,26V in VGA BIOS? Kepler Bios Tweaker V1.26 has only 1,212V.... THX Michal


----------



## coolhandluke41

can someone link a picture showing the PCB changes Classy 780 vs. KPE,I want to see if I can mod Hydrocopper block


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Man, I am sorry for your bad luck with the Kingpin Classified. My first Classified with the Elipda memory did the same thing as you described. More than +250 on the memory and hit apply would artifact and crash the driver right on the desktop. So frustrating to have such an amazing product and then have crappy memory screw it all up.


Ya I think I just have amazing ti classy's. I was looking at kingpins world record with the kpe edition and his memory was at 7800mhz under ln2 so 7500mhz isn't that far off on water. The core does about 1500mhz on water so this card could be really amazing for someone freezing it. Which is what it was designed for. But I love my ti classy's. The buyer has decided to take the kingpins so i am keeping my ti classy's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> can someone link a picture showing the PCB changes Classy 780 vs. KPE,I want to see if I can mod Hydrocopper block


the biggest change is the extra 6 pin connector and the evbot being moved to the end of the pcb. Those should be the only things interfering with the hc block. the ek block is shorter so it doesn't matter.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya I think I just have amazing ti classy's. I was looking at kingpins world record with the kpe edition and his memory was at 7800mhz under ln2 so 7500mhz isn't that far off on water. The core does about 1500mhz on water so this card could be really amazing for someone freezing it. Which is what it was designed for. But I love my ti classy's. The buyer has decided to take the kingpins so i am keeping my ti classy's.


Good for you. I am sorry you had to go through the trouble of having to test the Kingpin cards first hand to find out, but at least you get to keep the cards that run better under water.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> can someone link a picture showing the PCB changes Classy 780 vs. KPE,I want to see if I can mod Hydrocopper block
> 
> 
> 
> the biggest change is the extra 6 pin connector and the evbot being moved to the end of the pcb. Those should be the only things interfering with the hc block. the ek block is shorter so it doesn't matter.
Click to expand...

it would be easier if I could see the PCB pictured (I don't plan or have time to make new block but if it only requires removing or adding some material/stock it could be done ) ,the machining aspect is a cake walk but if they moved the holes it's a no-go

P.S. try cold air strong ,stick out your RAD through the window ,get some LT and Norprene,some Koolance -15°C. coolant (that's what's on my mind right now)


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> it would be easier if I could see the PCB pictured (I don't plan or have time to make new block but if it only requires removing or adding some material/stock it could be done ) ,the machining aspect is a cake walk but if they moved the holes it's a no-go
> 
> P.S. try cold air strong ,stick out your RAD through the window ,get some LT and Norprene,some Koolance -15°C. coolant


I can get you some better pictures tonight but the pictures I posted yesterday shows the end of the kingpin pcb where the differences are.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Good for you. I am sorry you had to go through the trouble of having to test the Kingpin cards first hand to find out, but at least you get to keep the cards that run better under water.


Thanks. I didn't mind. They are amazing cards to play with. i only really tested one thoroughly. If you really think about it 1502 core in firestrike is pretty crazy for a card that was idling at about 35c. I just think the ti classy's are a better fit for me and the buyer has a water chiller so the kingpins are better for him. Plus I gave a nice $200 discount on them so i hope he is happy. he is getting two 1 day old kingpins for a $200 discount and free shipping. When i sell things I always want to make sure the buyer is happy otherwise I feel really guilty. I am completely honest with anyone i sell anything too.


----------



## coolhandluke41

this might not be the best idea since you in Florida tho but I'm ordering universal block today just to do that (7F here with the windchill -20F) have all the other components need it and then some

NVM I just noticed your post


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks. I didn't mind. They are amazing cards to play with. i only really tested one thoroughly. If you really think about it 1502 core in firestrike is pretty crazy for a card that was idling at about 35c. I just think the ti classy's are a better fit for me and the buyer has a water chiller so the kingpins are better for him. Plus I gave a nice $200 discount on them so i hope he is happy. he is getting two 1 day old kingpins for a $200 discount and free shipping. When i sell things I always want to make sure the buyer is happy otherwise I feel really guilty. I am completely honest with anyone i sell anything too.


Oh yeah no doubt. If you have the means to get the Kingpins cold enough to really pump the volts to it, it is still the card to get. Sounds like whomever got the cards from you got an extremely good deal.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this might not be the best idea since you in Florida tho but I'm ordering universal block today just to do that (7F here with the windchill -20F) have all the other components need it and then some


I'm in new york actually. But my 4 year old niece was not feeling good yesterday and she was really cold so I was blasting the heat and my room felt like 80f maybe higher last night. Between my computer and 55" plasma my room gets unbelievably hot. If I forget and close my door when i go out for a few hours with my tv and computer on it's unbearable.


----------



## montyman03

Just a heads up, Performance-PCS has the acetal + nickel blocks back in stock.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=39339


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this might not be the best idea since you in Florida tho but I'm ordering universal block today just to do that (7F here with the windchill -20F) have all the other components need it and then some
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in new york actually. But my 4 year old niece was not feeling good yesterday and she was really cold so I was blasting the heat and my room felt like 80f maybe higher last night. Between my computer and 55" plasma my room gets unbelievably hot. If I forget and close my door when i go out for a few hours with my tv and computer on it's unbearable.
Click to expand...

I will have some fun with this card ,cold air or LN ,but the cold air is something I want it to do for long time ,I remember reading about the guy on another forum cranking AMD chip to the sky on sub-zero air/Corsair H60
P.S. found your post/pics


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *montyman03*
> 
> Just a heads up, Performance-PCS has the acetal + nickel blocks back in stock.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=39339


lol no they don't. I have been in constant contact with FCPU, PPC and EK's rep Barbara and they are all getting in some on Monday hopefully. If you go to checkout on PPC, it mentions that the blocks are backordered!


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I will have some fun with this card ,cold air or LN ,but the cold air is something I want it to do for long time ,I remember reading about the guy on another forum cranking AMD chip to the sky on sub-zero air/Corsair H60
> P.S. found your post/pics


prior request for pcb comparison









Partial pcb

Full pcb


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I will have some fun with this card ,cold air or LN ,but the cold air is something I want it to do for long time ,I remember reading about the guy on another forum cranking AMD chip to the sky on sub-zero air/Corsair H60
> P.S. found your post/pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prior request for pcb comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partial pcb
> 
> Full pcb
Click to expand...

thank you Sir









@geggeg I order one few minutes ago and didn't see any back-order notice ,..Monday sounds good tho


----------



## montyman03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol no they don't. I have been in constant contact with FCPU, PPC and EK's rep Barbara and they are all getting in some on Monday hopefully. If you go to checkout on PPC, it mentions that the blocks are backordered!


It just updated to the Out of Stock status. I was able to put in an order for 2.


----------



## VSG

Hope you guys get a shipping notice then, as far as I know they are not getting any new until next week so I am not sure where they magically found these blocks.

Heck, if you do get blocks shipped before next week I would be sure to make sure they were not returns.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hope you guys get a shipping notice then, as far as I know they are not getting any new until next week so I am not sure where they magically found these blocks.
> 
> Heck, if you do get blocks shipped before next week I would be sure to make sure they were not returns.


Knowing Performance PCs, they probably are returns.


----------



## montyman03

I know what you mean. And I too had been in contact with both US EK retailers in addition to stalking both pages. Last I heard was that they were shipping from EK today and would be there Mon-Tues next week. But when I checked PPCS there was the option to add.

BTW, they just added the nickel + plexi which appears to be in stock now


----------



## montyman03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Knowing Performance PCs, they probably are returns.


I would guess since they did not carry the nickel/plexi previously these are all new stock items. If they are returns they will be making their way right back to them..


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *montyman03*
> 
> I would guess since they did not carry the nickel/plexi previously these are all new stock items. If they are returns they will be making their way right back to them..


Good luck. I will not ever buy a single thing from them again. They run a shady operation over there.


----------



## montyman03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Good luck. I will not ever buy a single thing from them again. They run a shady operation over there.


Yeah, I've never had anything but good luck with them. Hopefully that continues.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hope you guys get a shipping notice then, as far as I know they are not getting any new until next week so I am not sure where they magically found these blocks.
> 
> Heck, if you do get blocks shipped before next week I would be sure to make sure they were not returns.
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing Performance PCs, they probably are returns.
Click to expand...

I know what you mean and this make me think ...I order German RAD few months ago marked in stock and when I contacted them few days later asking about my tracking # they told me that the delivery from Europe got stock for some reason in US Customs ,eventually they shipped it like 2~3 days later,so this could be another possibility


----------



## strong island 1

And just so you guys know because I see people asking. The XOCKPti bios kingpin posted and that is on the front page is completely unlocked. This bios is all we will ever need for the Kingpin. I was only hitting about 60% power usage at 1.5v. people get confused when they see precision x only go to 110% power but that does not matter. The XOCKPti bios will never throttle. it seems to be almost unlimited. There is no way you could even come close to using 110% power on this bios. I saw TIN from Kingpin forums mention the same thing about how it's all you will need. XOCKPti is definitely the bios to use for the kingpin edition.


----------



## VSG

Now I see PPC has the rev 2 backplate supposedly in stock so I am convinced they don't have it in stock at all and this is a pre-order.


----------



## montyman03

Just got my shipped status notification for the blocks and backplates, so they must have gotten stuff in and just didn't pass the info along.


----------



## Azazil1190

i think that the reason of the clocks of memory on the kpe is the samsung memorys like the titan.On my titans i never pass the 1850 on memory anything higher of this clock my pc crash.The hynix memorys have lower timmings but they can go higher on clocks


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> i think that the reason of the clocks of memory on the kpe is the samsung memorys like the titan.On my titans i never pass the 1850 on memory anything higher of this clock my pc crash.The hynix memorys have lower timmings but they can go higher on clocks


and i guess that somewhat explains the lower scores for ti's in valley. Valley thrives on overclocked memory but if the memory is crippled from higher timings than that would make sense.

I love samsung memory but it is really weird what is happening to the kingpins so far with subpar memory overclocks.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> i think that the reason of the clocks of memory on the kpe is the samsung memorys like the titan.On my titans i never pass the 1850 on memory anything higher of this clock my pc crash.The hynix memorys have lower timmings but they can go higher on clocks


That may be the case on the Samsung versus Hynix timings, but strong was still getting lower benchmark scores on his Kingpin than he was with his Classified even though he had a higher core clock on the Kingpin.


----------



## Azazil1190

i dont know guys i m so dissapoiment and when my kpe arrived probably going for sell and i keep my classy ti


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> i think that the reason of the clocks of memory on the kpe is the samsung memorys like the titan.On my titans i never pass the 1850 on memory anything higher of this clock my pc crash.The hynix memorys have lower timmings but they can go higher on clocks


I prefer tighter timings to higher clocks on memory usually, I'll take 1866CL9 over 2133CL11 any day(yes, I know that these are referring to desktop memory, it's just an example). And remember, every card will be different in how it handles things, Strong got super lucky with his classies, can't always win the lottery.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I prefer tighter timings to higher clocks on memory usually, I'll take 1866CL9 over 2133CL11 any day(yes, I know that these are referring to desktop memory, it's just an example). And remember, every card will be different in how it handles things, Strong got super lucky with his classies, can't always win the lottery.


Yes you have right on this but.....the only way to find out is the tests on mine card on water


----------



## vlps5122

Think I'm gunna wait for more reviews before I open my kinpins. My ti classy was bench stable at 1400+(never maxed)/2200. If kingpin mem is limited to 1800-1900 I would need a super high core


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I prefer tighter timings to higher clocks on memory usually, I'll take 1866CL9 over 2133CL11 any day(yes, I know that these are referring to desktop memory, it's just an example). And remember, every card will be different in how it handles things, Strong got super lucky with his classies, can't always win the lottery.


I tend to agree about being lucky in the silicon lottery, but in the case of the Kingpin I feel this is a little different. If they are purposely binning the cores on the Kingpin, they probably should be binning the memory as well. After all, the Kingpin is suppose to be the no holds barred of graphics cards. But I thought the same of the Titan too and I got burned there myself.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> Think I'm gunna wait for more reviews before I open my kinpins. My ti classy was bench stable at 1400+(never maxed)/2200. If kingpin mem is limited to 1800-1900 I would need a super high core


Ya that's my problem. I would need at least 1550 core to match my ti classy's scores in benches. I don't think it's a knock against the kingpin but more that the ti classy i have is a beast.

I didn't use the stock ek thermal pads because i had no more for the mem chips. I used fujy poli extreme pads. they are the same size but I am hoping maybe they aren't making great contact with the block and maybe it's a heat issue. I know that's not it but I am wishfully thinking.


----------



## CaliLife17

If anyone wants to swap Their 2x KPE for my 2x TI Classy's let me know. We can make a deal
















Strong did you try to just downclock the core at all, and boost the memory. I know its kinda counter what is trying to be accomplished, but I'm wondering if the core is drawing more power away from the memory.


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> If anyone wants to swap 2x KPE for 2x TI Classy's let me know. We can make a deal


here!









my 2 classies + 100$ vs your 2 KPE? we can do that


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> If anyone wants to swap 2x KPE for 2x TI Classy's let me know. We can make a deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strong did you try to just downclock the core at all, and boost the memory. I know its kinda counter what is trying to be accomplished, but I'm wondering if the core is drawing more power away from the memory.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 2 classies + 100$ vs your 2 KPE? we can do that


Things getting mad here two classy for two kpe and both of you are against TOS. just a friendly advice.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 2 classies + 100$ vs your 2 KPE? we can do that


Lol, if i had extra KPE's i would give them to you. You have helped out on the forums. You for sure helped out with my Titans on the Titan thread with your bios.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Things getting mad here two classy for two kpe and both of you are against TOS. just a friendly advice.


Thanks for the reminder, will not proceed any further


----------



## coolhandluke41

all this cards need is some cooling (none h20 ) ,this cards are binned/build for Extreme cooling. I thought this was well known fact








EDIT' I'll bet all the benches that rely on core will be destroyed in few weeks ,count my words ,UNIGINE HEAVEN doesn't stress the system as much as other benches that's why you can only get hardware points on HWBOT (3DMark,..does),it's little funny how all of you want higher mem clocks(if you cool down mem on this cards I'l bet they will move but since there are no proper blocks on the market since 780 hit the shelf please don't expect much ,it's sub-zero or go home )


----------



## CallsignVega

Doh, this low memory talk is getting me worried. My Kingpins will arrive any minute and I should hopefully get some numbers later tonight.


----------



## VSG

Well look at it this way- 4 cards got +400-500 more and at least one has +800 more. I don't know how hard 3 of these cards have been pushed and so treat it as a small sample size for now till we get more results.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> all this cards need is some cooling (none h20 ) ,this cards are binned/build for Extreme cooling. I thought this was well known fact


True, but extreme cooling typically only matters for the core. Memory overclock on the first few cards we know about seem average at best.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> If anyone wants to swap Their 2x KPE for my 2x TI Classy's let me know. We can make a deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strong did you try to just downclock the core at all, and boost the memory. I know its kinda counter what is trying to be accomplished, but I'm wondering if the core is drawing more power away from the memory.


There is plenty of power for all components on a card like this. But I did try oc'ing the memory without touching the core.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> all this cards need is some cooling (none h20 ) ,this cards are binned/build for Extreme cooling. I thought this was well known fact


it is a well known fact but does that mean we can't use them with anything else. Why did you buy a kingpin with a waterblock then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Well look at it this way- 4 cards got +400-500 more and at least one has +800 more. I don't know how hard 3 of these cards have been pushed and so treat it as a small sample size for now till we get more results.


I definitely pushed them as hard as they go. But like you said it is too small of a result pool to make any conclusions yet. i am interested to see what vega's results are.


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey SI-1 - count me in:



DSC00076.JPG 1317k .JPG file


DSC00078.JPG 1634k .JPG file


'Regular" Ti Classifieds sitting out this dance:


oh yeah - Valley on noob bios/Air and just +130 on the gpu. Stock volts:


water block in a couple of days.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey SI-1 - count me in:
> 
> 
> 
> DSC00076.JPG 1317k .JPG file
> 
> 
> DSC00078.JPG 1634k .JPG file
> 
> 
> 'Regular" Ti Classifieds sitting out this dance:
> 
> 
> oh yeah - Valley on noob bios/Air and just +130 on the gpu. Stock volts:
> 
> 
> water block in a couple of days.


nice setup. The Kingpin card really is amazing to look at. I'm going to update the list in a little bit when i get home. Please let us know what your memory can do.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> nice setup. The Kingpin card really is amazing to look at. I'm going to update the list in a little bit when i get home. Please let us know what your memory can do.


sure - but it will be on air...


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> all this cards need is some cooling (none h20 ) ,this cards are binned/build for Extreme cooling. I thought this was well known fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but extreme cooling typically only matters for the core. Memory overclock on the first few cards we know about seem average at best.
Click to expand...

wrong ,I edited my last post ..this cards are core happy since it only matters


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> If anyone wants to swap Their 2x KPE for my 2x TI Classy's let me know. We can make a deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strong did you try to just downclock the core at all, and boost the memory. I know its kinda counter what is trying to be accomplished, but I'm wondering if the core is drawing more power away from the memory.
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of power for all components on a card like this. But I did try oc'ing the memory without touching the core.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> all this cards need is some cooling (none h20 ) ,this cards are binned/build for Extreme cooling. I thought this was well known fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is a well known fact but does that mean we can't use them with anything else. *Why did you buy a kingpin with a waterblock then.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Well look at it this way- 4 cards got +400-500 more and at least one has +800 more. I don't know how hard 3 of these cards have been pushed and so treat it as a small sample size for now till we get more results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I definitely pushed them as hard as they go. But like you said it is too small of a result pool to make any conclusions yet. i am interested to see what vega's results are.
Click to expand...

for the same reason I strap air blowers before I freeze the crap out of my RAM







practice and it will eventually end up on EL Impacto


----------



## cobz

Just got them today.. Add me Strong..... Thanks brother..


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> 
> 
> Just got them today.. Add me Strong..... Thanks brother..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sure - but it will be on air...


nice cards. good luck with your build. I am doing the same now. my 2 classy ti's are going into my sth10.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> nice cards. good luck with your build. I am doing the same now. my 2 classy ti's are going into my sth10.


Thanks man.... Yeah, I posted in the Kingpins thread about the build with the Sth10. I did not want to type the same here..


----------



## johnnyfive622

Hey all, just joining the Classified Club. This is the nicest card I have ever had, and I wanted to thoroughly test it before putting it under water. The issue is I don't really know how. I can run benchmarks or games like tombraider to get frame rates, but I am not sure what to compare them to or what to push for. I tried to search this thread, but got overwhelmed fairly quickly. Would one of yall more knowledgeable folks help me out?

If it matters, my system specs:
Mobo: EVGA X58 Classified
CPU: i7 920 C0 at 3.6 ghz
GPU: EVGA GTX 780 TI Classified
PSU: 850W
Monitor: Samsung 27" 1920x1080 (i know, ill upgrade soon)

I really appreciate any guidance provided, even if it comes in the form of "Hey stupid, see this earlier post."


----------



## knersie69

Hey @strong island 1 have you seen this post by Jacob
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Side note: We have seen the memory overclocking results and we believe we have a way to improve it via BIOS, we are working on it...


I also want to ask, will this DMM be fine to measure the volts with the included probe it connector?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Commercial-Electric-Digital-Multimeter-MAS830B/202353293


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Hey @strong island 1 have you seen this post by Jacob


yes it could be interesting.

Here is my score in valley at 1515mhz core 7500mhz memory.


----------



## chartiet

sign me up please, thank you. o and hynix mem











http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gbbug/
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2296052


----------



## traxtech

I think my Classy ti also had a good batch of memory, i managed to get it to run Valley with +800 mem. Still limited on by temperature tho for core pushing.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> I also want to ask, will this DMM be fine to measure the volts with the included probe it connector?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Commercial-Electric-Digital-Multimeter-MAS830B/202353293


It will if shipped with this kind of cordon but not with those one.
Sorry for the french link, but you got the idea.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyfive622*
> 
> Hey all, just joining the Classified Club. This is the nicest card I have ever had, and I wanted to thoroughly test it before putting it under water. The issue is I don't really know how. I can run benchmarks or games like tombraider to get frame rates, but I am not sure what to compare them to or what to push for. I tried to search this thread, but got overwhelmed fairly quickly. Would one of yall more knowledgeable folks help me out?
> 
> If it matters, my system specs:
> Mobo: EVGA X58 Classified
> CPU: i7 920 C0 at 3.6 ghz
> GPU: EVGA GTX 780 TI Classified
> PSU: 850W
> Monitor: Samsung 27" 1920x1080 (i know, ill upgrade soon)
> 
> I really appreciate any guidance provided, even if it comes in the form of "Hey stupid, see this earlier post."


Welcome to the club. awesome card you have. I would start by running some 3dmark firestrike and valley benches and then go from there. Also when you get a chance go into gpuz and post a validation so I can add you to the owners list tonight.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It will if shipped with this kind of cordon but not with those one.
> Sorry for the french link, but you got the idea.


Yes it does come with those connectors, I already have it was kinda an impulse buy and the things I know about DMM is scary but I've been looking online and I think I'll rather just get this one so I dont have to worry about scaling and it has a stand.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> I have the 780 classy, I have been trying to figure which is the right bios to use. My ln2 stock is 80.80.21.00.80. I am using the classy bios from this thread on front page or should I use one from 780 ti club thread.
> 
> thanks


Srry for the bump. I was trying to get an answer for this.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Srry for the bump. I was trying to get an answer for this.


No don't use the the 780 Ti club thread's bios just go to the first post of this thread and look under the 780 classy there is a spoiler with all the bios for your card, the latest one is skynet's rev 3 bios. Flash that one and you'll be good to go.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> No don't use the the 780 Ti club thread's bios just go to the first post of this thread and look under the 780 classy there is a spoiler with all the bios for your card, the latest one is skynet's rev 3 bios. Flash that one and you'll be good to go.


thanks for the reply


----------



## funkmetal

So these arrived today











And the rest of the parts that came today


----------



## sdmf74

Well I missed out on the first shipment of KP's but that's ok hopefully I will have enough saved when the next shipment arrives. Got my 780 listed elsewhere so that should help.
@ strong glad to see everything worked out, Those TI's are beastly


----------



## HighTemplar

Glad I stuck with my Classifieds instead of going Kingpin after seeing those memory results.

All of my Classified 780 Ti's will do +600 at least, but I'm pretty sure all of them are Hynix


----------



## Doug2507

What's winning between sammy and hynix on the Classy's?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> What's winning between sammy and hynix on the Classy's?


IDK , The Samsung on mine will do +850 or better benching but of course its not a ti so Im willing to take a chance on the KP


----------



## DarkiKun

Is there any bios for the 780 ti classy that enables voltages above 1.212? the skyn3t bios only enables 1.212, ofc we can use the classy tool to increase it past that but that means we have to use it every reboot wish is not very practical =(


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkiKun*
> 
> Is there any bios for the 780 ti classy that enables voltages above 1.212? the skyn3t bios only enables 1.212, ofc we can use the classy tool to increase it past that but that means we have to use it every reboot wish is not very practical =(


anything over 1.212v and the voltage wont throttle down to .9v when there is no load ..... you dont want you card to be idleing @ 1.2v+


----------



## DarkiKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> anything over 1.212v and the voltage wont throttle down to .9v when there is no load ..... you dont want you card to be idleing @ 1.2v+


well the TI classy can handle a lot more than 1.2 specially on water and the overclock on 1.2 is quite limited. ull be lucky to get past 1.3ghz


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> anything over 1.212v and the voltage wont throttle down to .9v when there is no load ..... you dont want you card to be idleing @ 1.2v+


I have my GPU at 1.39v right now and the idle voltage is 0,887v so I don't understand what you are talking about.

So my PC is on the floor. I got floor heating so all heat rises from below. Is it sad that I turned off the heating for a couple of days so I Can bench with colder room temperatures.







Atleast I can now fold with my CPU @ 4,7 instead of having to go down to 4,4 because of cooling issues.


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> I have my GPU at 1.39v right now and the idle voltage is 0,887v so I don't understand what you are talking about.
> 
> So my PC is on the floor. I got floor heating so all heat rises from below. Is it sad that I turned off the heating for a couple of days so I Can bench with colder room temperatures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast I can now fold with my CPU @ 4,7 instead of having to go down to 4,4 because of cooling issues.


When you set a voltage with the classy tool or EvBot, it will stay at that voltage until told to do otherwise, or after a reboot.


----------



## SpacemanSpiff46

Please add me! I bought my 780 Ti classies day 1 and got my rig together just prior to new years but am still playing around with clocks and such.

GPU-Z: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/n479e/



Quick question, does the Classfied voltage controller follow the same rules as the EVbot? As in, if I apply 1.35v on the software, when under load it will actually be pushing 1.5v? I do not have a DMM to check this myself.

I am still getting random restarts and/or BSODs when pushing much more than 1.35v and 400kHz PWM Freq. I'm on skyn3ts latest bios.


----------



## Pinto

I had the same problem. I'm power supply limited, add a second power supply to handle the second Classified allowed me to push voltage up to 1.45v.
I use a watt-meter and during 3Dmark i saw 1350W with a clock 4960X and two classified, i have a seasonic 1250W...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> When you set a voltage with the classy tool or EvBot, it will stay at that voltage until told to do otherwise, or after a reboot.


actually, you need a cold reboot to reset the evbot/tool to default values.


----------



## strong island 1

hey guys, I tested a new bios last night with looser timings for the kingpin but it hasn't helped yet. I will keep you all updated. I am testing as much as I can to get this worked out. Are you guys seeing the same memory overclocking results I did.

I promise I will update the owner's list today. I have been working really hard trying to figure the memory out. But I am reaching 1500 core with my kingpin and I want to keep stressing that because it is pretty amazing. With a 1500 core I am only 300 points away from my ti classy firestrike score. A little colder and I would blow away that score.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> hey guys, I tested a new bios last night with tighter timings for the kingpin but it hasn't helped yet. I will keep you all updated. I am testing as much as I can to get this worked out. Are you guys seeing the same memory overclocking results I did.
> 
> I promise I will update the owner's list today. I have been working really hard trying to figure the memory out. But I am reaching 1500 core with my kingpin and I want to keep stressing that because it is pretty amazing. With a 1500 core I am only 300 points away from my ti classy firestrike score. A little colder and I would blow away that score.


Mate thanks for that help!!!You help us enough keep the good work and i hope to find before us a solution for the memory oc issue to make us pround for this buy (kpe)


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> hey guys, I tested a new bios last night with tighter timings for the kingpin but it hasn't helped yet. I will keep you all updated. I am testing as much as I can to get this worked out. Are you guys seeing the same memory overclocking results I did.
> 
> I promise I will update the owner's list today. I have been working really hard trying to figure the memory out. But I am reaching 1500 core with my kingpin and I want to keep stressing that because it is pretty amazing. With a 1500 core I am only 300 points away from my ti classy firestrike score. A little colder and I would blow away that score.


wouldn't you want looser timings on the memory, so you can increase the OC more. I would of thought tighter times would make it harder to add speed.


----------



## Azazil1190

i m thinking if someone can a make a bios for kpe and set on memory timmings like the timmings of hynix!if this can be true i think we are ok


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> wouldn't you want looser timings on the memory, so you can increase the OC more. I would of thought tighter times would make it harder to add speed.


I meant looser timings. My apologies.


----------



## szeged

would be nice for them to release a bios with tighter timings and clocks of atleast 2k on the vram


----------



## johnnyfive622

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Welcome to the club. awesome card you have. I would start by running some 3dmark firestrike and valley benches and then go from there. Also when you get a chance go into gpuz and post a validation so I can add you to the owners list tonight.


Thanks.

Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/f3npw/

So far I have run a few things. All with stock clocks/bios. I haven't played with OC or power level yet.
Heaven
Score:2254
FPS Min / Avg / Max 9.0 / 89.5 / 167.5

Valley
Score: 2680
FPS Min / Avg / Max 18.9 / 64.1 / 100.6

Bioshock benchmark max settings
FPS MIn / Avg / Max 8.8 / 123 / 386

Tombraider benchmark max settings
FPS Min / Avg / Max 70 / 93.2 / 116

GPU clock speed during tests: 1163

How am I looking? The card seems to be doing from what I can see in reviews.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Can't wait to join the club. Two more weeks and I will be in Korea with everything in hand.


----------



## glintch

Tormented but I have a feeling KPE will not yeild me better gaming and I'd need to way up my PSU for any voltage play.

Currently on one 780 Ti Classified
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fphw/

This seems to be stable in everything:

Driver: nvlddmkm 9.18.13.3221 (ForceWare 332.21) / Win8 64
GPU Clock: 1120 MHz Memory Clock: 1875 MHz
GPU Default: 1020 MHz Memory Default: 1750 MHz
GPU Overclock: +10% Mem Overclock: +7%

Here are my scores with Single 780 Ti Classified [4770K @ 4.3 OC used with GPU OC +100-125GPU +200-225MEM | 4770K @ Stock for Stock GPU numbers, RAM 8GB CL9 1600]

FireStrike Extreme Stock: 5427(5773 Graphics Score) to OC: 5963 (6340 Graphics Score) stays 70-73 degrees in most tests and games with the ACX Cooler
Valley Extreme 1080p Stock 72 FPS 3041 to OC: 79.1 FPS / 3310
Heaven Extreme 1080p Stock: 65 FPS 1644 to OC: 70 FPS 1774 (This one always seems low, I might have the wrong version of Heaven benchmark or my CPU)
Resident Evil 1440P ULTRA - 13845(stock) to 14906(OC)
TombRaider 1440p SSAO everything ULTRA + TressFX - Stock: 63 OC : 68.6 (50-90)
Metro 2033 1440p SSAO everything DoF Off - Stock: 63 OC: 69.33

Just for the EK block in, this will be a long weekend trying to decide what to do if I want to go KPE or down to 780 Classy SLI for single monitor 1440p 60Hz gaming.

UPDATED: Got FireStrikeExtreme to 6015 on +125/225 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1606611


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> would be nice for them to release a bios with tighter timings and clocks of atleast 2k on the vram


If the Samsungs have tighter timing to make up for the lower freq, we should see better performance than we are. It's acting just like low freq memory, not fast memory.


----------



## cosmomobay

I finally got it going after turning to benchmark it multi monitor. I gave up and just did it with one. How are these numbers.
thanks for you input.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/Untitled98.png.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/Untitled1.png.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/Untitled87.png.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/Untitled89.png.html


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> I finally got it going after turning to benchmark it multi monitor. I gave up and just did it with one. How are these numbers.
> thanks for you input.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/Untitled98.png.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/Untitled1.png.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/Untitled87.png.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/Untitled89.png.html


Did you do that overlay yourself, or are you running a cracked copy of windows?


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Did you do that overlay yourself, or are you running a cracked copy of windows?


No and no, but here is the link.

http://www.originpc.com/support/wallpapers.aspx?TAB=WALLPAPERS&ACTIVE=TRUE


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> No and no, but here is the link.
> 
> http://www.originpc.com/support/wallpapers.aspx?TAB=WALLPAPERS&ACTIVE=TRUE


I was referring to the fact that every picture shows the words "unregistered version" over everything.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I was referring to the fact that every picture shows the words "unregistered version" over everything.


I have never seen anything like that, even craked copys of windows dont do that....


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I was referring to the fact that every picture shows the words "unregistered version" over everything.


Oh, No I use a free software call Gadwin printScreen and it's unregistered that why you see that. Sorry for the miss understanding.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I have never seen anything like that, even craked copys of windows dont do that....


I know, that's why I was asking what was doing it, windows usually makes the desktop go to a black background and down the bottom right corner says "unregistered copy" and build date and revision.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Oh, No I use a free software call Gadwin printScreen and it's unregistered that why you see that. Sorry for the miss understanding.


Just use SNIPIT, its built into windows 7 and 8


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Just use SNIPIT, its built into windows 7 and 8


Ok Thanks, Will do


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Snip it is awesome. I just recently heard about it. Use the search bar in the start up, type Snip it, it will pop up, and then pin it to the start menu or task bar. I Love that tool.


----------



## alancsalt

Only works with SilverLight?


----------



## cosmomobay

Got it and tried it. works great. We are always learning. Thanks for the info guys. Ok, so how is my overclock.


----------



## zdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Got it and tried it. works great. We are always learning. Thanks for the info guys. Ok, so how is my overclock.


not super experianced, but it seems like you should be able to get more out of 1.35V on the core, I am getting that with 1.162...


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> not super experianced, but it seems like you should be able to get more out of 1.35V on the core, I am getting that with 1.162...


I have tried and it keep crashing .


----------



## zdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> not super experianced, but it seems like you should be able to get more out of 1.35V on the core, I am getting that with 1.162...
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried and it keep crashing .
Click to expand...

hmmm, probably for someone with more time with these cards than me, just got mine....

try bumping your pwm frequency, that helps alot with the CPU....


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdude*
> 
> hmmm, probably for someone with more time with these cards than me, just got me....
> 
> try bumping your pwm frequency, that helps alot with the CPU....


ok, will do


----------



## spikeSP

Finally got my vanilla 780 classy hydro in and running







.

Any harm in keeping it at 1.35 volts, 1.8 mem (both max) at all times?

The card doesn't seem to get hotter than 38 in my loop anyway...

I'm able to run stable at ~ 1450 core and ~6900 mem so far it seems like.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> Finally got my vanilla 780 classy hydro in and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Any harm in keeping it at 1.35 volts, 1.8 mem (both max) at all times?
> 
> The card doesn't seem to get hotter than 38 in my loop anyway...
> 
> I'm able to run stable at ~ 1450 core and ~6900 mem so far it seems like.


Only if you keep that hydro copper block on it, they don't actively cool the VRMs on the cards. EK's are the only blocks that cool the VRM's on the classies!


----------



## spikeSP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Only if you keep that hydro copper block on it, they don't actively cool the VRMs on the cards. EK's are the only blocks that cool the VRM's on the classies!


Oh wow really?

Damn... I guess I should be dialing it down then...

What is safe to keep the hydro coppers at then in that case???

Also, noob question: How does the "boost" function work in the stock BIOS for these cards?? I noticed for Cinebench OpenCL test my card actually did better with stock BIOS with the boost than with SKYN3T BIOS and my custom OC at max. (Valley, however did better with my boost-disabled custom max OC though) Should I just flash back to stock and use that???


----------



## Orthello

Hey Guys thanks for the tips on setting the PWM to 500khz +. Set it to 508 khz and currently clocked at 1463 mhz in SLI with 1.3375v with 780 ti classified.

Been benching using Valley HD and gaming in tombraider in 3d vision (gets up to 85% usage on both cards) for a couple of hours so seems pretty stable at those settings so far. Going to try for 1500 as temps are still close to zero (chilled liquid and 2c max in valley HD on GPU1 and 0c on GPU2) and i'm happy if it takes 1.35v to get there.

Without the PWM set to 500+ (it was default before) i couldn't get past 1400 at any voltage. Will post my final mhz here, really hoping to get to 1500 mhz on both cards due to the chilled liquid - fingers crossed.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> Oh wow really?
> 
> Damn... I guess I should be dialing it down then...
> 
> What is safe to keep the hydro coppers at then in that case???
> 
> Also, noob question: How does the "boost" function work in the stock BIOS for these cards?? I noticed for Cinebench OpenCL test my card actually did better with stock BIOS with the boost than with SKYN3T BIOS and my custom OC at max. (Valley, however did better with my boost-disabled custom max OC though) Should I just flash back to stock and use that???


Remember, unless your reading the voltage with a DMM from the points on the card directly, you don't "know" what the voltage is actually at. If you have not yet done so, READ the OP, I know you have been there, your running the skyn3t bios. It has all the tweaks in it for you. With that block, I personally wouldn't keep it above 1.3v for 24/7 usage myself. Or maybe try and get the EK block and sell you HC on fleabay or the marketplace, with the active VRM cooling on it, 1.4v 24/7 should be just fine IMO.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> Finally got my vanilla 780 classy hydro in and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Any harm in keeping it at 1.35 volts, 1.8 mem (both max) at all times?
> 
> The card doesn't seem to get hotter than 38 in my loop anyway...
> 
> I'm able to run stable at ~ 1450 core and ~6900 mem so far it seems like.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you keep that hydro copper block on it, they don't actively cool the VRMs on the cards. EK's are the only blocks that cool the VRM's on the classies!
Click to expand...

I thought this was already explained ..-> Hydrocopper blocks actively cool VRM's


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I thought this was already explained ..-> Hydrocopper blocks actively cool VRM's


Really? Because your the only person I have seen say that. I hope I am wrong if that's the case, but the fact that the swiftech blocks are still junk doesn't change.

Edit: Doesn't actively cool the VRM's well. Is that better??


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I thought this was already explained ..-> Hydrocopper blocks actively cool VRM's
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Because your the only person I have seen say that. I hope I am wrong if that's the case, but the fact that the *swiftech blocks are still junk* doesn't change.
Click to expand...

really ..,matter of a fact is Hydrocooper will give you better core temps ,strong had them both ,you can ask him








http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/2890#post_21025231


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikeSP*
> 
> Finally got my vanilla 780 classy hydro in and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Any harm in keeping it at 1.35 volts, 1.8 mem (both max) at all times?
> 
> The card doesn't seem to get hotter than 38 in my loop anyway...
> 
> I'm able to run stable at ~ 1450 core and ~6900 mem so far it seems like.


Sometimes too much voltage can cause issues other than heat, for instance my 780 classified does better with 1.68-1.70v mem than it does with
1.8v. Of course I am on air though. Its best to find your max clock with the least amount of voltage on the core first and then do the same for the mem.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> you are not the sharpest tool in the shed or you just following all the other trolls ?,matter of a fact is Hydrocooper will give you better core temps ,strong had them both ,you can ask him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/2890#post_21025231


Ok, I will take the name calling with a grain of salt, since you don't actually know me. I have had 5 different HC blocks, and EVERY SINGLE ONE had has at least one or more manufacturing defects. And yes, they can cool the GPU core decently, but they do not cool the rest of the parts that need cooling well at all. And, on my 580 and 680 cards, they didn't cool as well as the EK's (580's) or the Heatkillers (680's), and with their track record in making defective parts, I will never recommend they be used honestly.

Agree, or disagree, that has been my experience with them.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> really..,matter of a fact is Hydrocooper will give you better core temps ,strong had them both ,you can ask him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/2890#post_21025231
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I will take the name calling with a grain of salt, since you don't actually know me. I have had 5 different HC blocks, and EVERY SINGLE ONE had has at least one or more manufacturing defects. And yes, they can cool the GPU core decently, but *they do not cool the rest* of the parts that need cooling well at all. And, on my 580 and 680 cards, they didn't cool as well as the EK's (580's) or the Heatkillers (680's), and with their track record in making defective parts, I will never recommend they be used honestly.
> 
> Agree, or disagree, that has been my experience with them.
Click to expand...

both suffer in quality dep. ,only one will flake ,the rest of what ? lol
P.S. I still have EK block ...in my closet,as for HC no defects here,they just weight a ton otherwise I'm happy with them


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> both suffer in quality dep. ,only one will flake ,*the rest of what* ? lol
> P.S. I still have EK block ...in my closet,as for HC no defects here,they just weight a ton otherwise I'm happy with them


if you want, I will gladly buy the EK from you (if its for a GTX card of some type), the only Flake I have seen was on a second hand 580 block I got. All my other 580 and 680 and now 780 blocks are still going just fine, and zero flakes. I would offer you my HC's, but they went to the recycling center. that's copper


----------



## tout

Shouldn't this club be called 'EVGA *780* Classified owners club'?

There are many other 'Classified' graphics cards out there... I own a pair of 560 Ti 448 Classifieds, for example. I was a bit confused, at first, when I saw it is exclusive to 780s. Hence, the name change suggestion.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tout*
> 
> Shouldn't this club be called 'EVGA *780* Classified owners club'?
> 
> There are many other 'Classified' graphics cards out there... I own a pair of 560 Ti 448 Classifieds, for example. I was a bit confused, at first, when I saw it is exclusive to 780s. Hence, the name change suggestion.


Actually, the only requirement is to have an EVGA Classified card, from ANY series. If it was/is an EVGA card with Classified in its name, you are eligible.

But since the 700 series is the current generation, that is what most folks are talking about.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> both suffer in quality dep. ,only one will flake ,*the rest of what* ? lol
> P.S. I still have EK block ...in my closet,as for HC no defects here,they just weight a ton otherwise I'm happy with them
> 
> 
> 
> if you want, I will gladly buy the EK from you (if its for a GTX card of some type), the only Flake I have seen was on a second hand 580 block I got. All my other 580 and 680 and now 780 blocks are still going just fine, and zero flakes. I would offer you my HC's, but they went to the recycling center. that's copper
Click to expand...

you can have my GTX 580 block and if you wait few months probably Classy block as well since I plan running h20 only (you just pay for shipping ) and please don't spread this false and inaccurate information


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tout*
> 
> Shouldn't this club be called 'EVGA *780* Classified owners club'?
> 
> There are many other 'Classified' graphics cards out there... I own a pair of 560 Ti 448 Classifieds, for example. I was a bit confused, at first, when I saw it is exclusive to 780s. Hence, the name change suggestion.


It's open to all classified cards. I started it when the 780 came out so that's why it seems like it's a 780 only club. I have kept all the info on the OP for the 780 classy, 780 ti classy and 780 ti kingpin. Also the overvoltage tools work on the 680 and 770 classy's and we have some members with those cards. Each classified card that is released I will feature it at the top of the OP and keep all the previous versions info. I thought it was a cool idea. It's kind of nice because a lot of us have been around for a few releases now so it has become a nice place to come to. If you post a gpuz validation you can join.


----------



## superino

hello, I installed the bios skyn3t rev.2 when I use any program to make Benchmarks or playing, I find that the GPU is not in use supere 50%
if you get back the original bios works perfectly
sorry use google to translate


----------



## Piciato

hi guys! i will be getting my classified 780 next week, but i have a problem..









Apparently, i've been trying to get the classy backplate, but to no avail on amazon, which is the only source i can get through. i live in singapore btw.

but heres the catch, evga website has it. but NONE can ship to singapore. even forwarder. i emailed evga about this, to help me with the shipping, but no replies.

any kind souls here can help me out? i can wire the necessary cash, and u can send to me? really disappointed right now.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piciato*
> 
> hi guys! i will be getting my classified 780 next week, but i have a problem..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, i've been trying to get the classy backplate, but to no avail on amazon, which is the only source i can get through. i live in singapore btw.
> 
> but heres the catch, evga website has it. but NONE can ship to singapore. even forwarder. i emailed evga about this, to help me with the shipping, but no replies.
> 
> any kind souls here can help me out? i can wire the necessary cash, and u can send to me? really disappointed right now.


I have been having the same issue with getting back plates, but I just visited the US, and quickly had them sent over to my Fiancé....

It would take me up to a month to be able to send them to you, as I would have to get my fiancé to actually send them out and she doesn't ship in Super speed..... But, I could probably do that.


----------



## Piciato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I have been having the same issue with getting back plates, but I just visited the US, and quickly had them sent over to my Fiancé....
> 
> It would take me up to a month to be able to send them to you, as I would have to get my fiancé to actually send them out and she doesn't ship in Super speed..... But, I could probably do that.


u could?!?! ive been having no luck whatsoever. im just afraid that this backplate wont be available in the future. i can paypal u or something? i do whatever it takes!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Sent you a PM already. I need the address, quantity and type. So, which classy. Just the 780 or the Ti?


----------



## Piciato

pm send! thank u bro!! and btw, i just checked, its on AUTO NOTIFY now. dammmiitt.. if only evga had replied my msg-es earlier. waited 6 days, and now its not available. so pissed off right now....


----------



## szeged

leak testing the kingpin atm, then results.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piciato*
> 
> pm send! thank u bro!! and btw, i just checked, its on AUTO NOTIFY now. dammmiitt.. if only evga had replied my msg-es earlier. waited 6 days, and now its not available. so pissed off right now....


No reason to be pissed. It is all working out. Just have patience and all will be well. Will keep you updated, as I said.


----------



## Piciato

u made my day scarlet! thank u!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> leak testing the kingpin atm, then results.


let's see what she does....









{waiting for my EK WB to arrive....}


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes it could be interesting.
> 
> Here is my score in valley at 1515mhz core 7500mhz memory.


How many volatge do you need for these clocls?the switches on pcb for voltage and protector on or off?And which bios do you use normal or ln2 beacause now i notice that the core clock on valley is 1741


----------



## Moolers

Any way to monitor the actual voltage when using the Classified Tool? When I apply a higher voltage using the tool and have the overlay on during benches it just shows what Precision is set to. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moolers*
> 
> Any way to monitor the actual voltage when using the Classified Tool? When I apply a higher voltage using the tool and have the overlay on during benches it just shows what Precision is set to. Hope that makes sense!


No the only way that you can actually measure the voltage is with a DMM and the probe it connector from evga. The programs works pretty good so if you apply it, it will go on the gpu if you want to see if it did just check the power usage is more than usual and the temps as well.


----------



## Moolers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> No the only way that you can actually measure the voltage is with a DMM and the probe it connector from evga. The programs works pretty good so if you apply it, it will go on the gpu if you want to see if it did just check the power usage is more than usual and the temps as well.


Thanks for the info. So I can take for granted that if I apply a voltage of 1.3v that its definitely getting 1.3v, regardless?


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moolers*
> 
> Thanks for the info. So I can take for granted that if I apply a voltage of 1.3v that its definitely getting 1.3v, regardless?


Yes you can, it always worked for me. Like I said if you want to make sure look at the power usage it should be higher, you can do this by either looking at the performance graphs in AB or PX or having their OSB monitor on. Happy clocking


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> leak testing the kingpin atm, then results.


Can't wait to see those results!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Yes you can, it always worked for me. Like I said if you want to make sure look at the power usage it should be higher, you can do this by either looking at the performance graphs in AB or PX or having their OSB monitor on. Happy clocking


actually, for the classifieds (tiC and KP) if you set the tool or an EVBot to 1.3V the card is actually getting nvvdd.

here's some 780 Ti classy data:

TiCvoltage.xls 8k .xls file


on the KP. A setting of 1.21875 on the EVBot is actually 1.324V under load (by DMM w/connector). Read previous posts...


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> actually, for the classifieds (tiC and KP) if you set the tool or an EVBot to 1.3V the card is actually getting nvvdd.
> 
> here's some 780 Ti classy data:
> 
> TiCvoltage.xls 8k .xls file
> 
> 
> on the KP. A setting of 1.21875 on the EVBot is actually 1.324V under load (by DMM w/connector). Read previous posts...


Yes you're right there is a difference to what is being set and what is actually being given under load. What I think he was talking about is that he wants to make sure that the voltages are actually set.


----------



## Moolers

Just had a small bench session and I see GPU-Z is showing the voltage that I set in the Classified Voltage Tool. The MIN/MAX is not correct but the "live" reading is correct. Cool.


----------



## provost

Hey fellas, just curious as to what the average ASIC on the Ti classy is?
Just trying to compare it to KPE Ti classy to see which of the two really got the binned cores, if any..lol (assuming ASIC is one of the factors considered in the binning process)


----------



## Vlada011

Everything and on Classified Ti I saw 80% ASIC and 53% ASIC
and same cursing on beginning how cards OC bed but memory is nice, 400-500-600 offset.
Generally best ASIC was on GTX780 Classified I think, than on GTX780Ti and lowest on KP Edition.


----------



## JLMS2010

Can I join...


----------



## jameyscott

You have to send me two of those, then you can join.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Hey fellas, just curious as to what the average ASIC on the Ti classy is?
> Just trying to compare it to KPE Ti classy to see which of the two really got the binned cores, if any..lol (assuming ASIC is one of the factors considered in the binning process)


Majority is in the low 60s provost. I've been following this thread since it's beginning and noticed low 60s.

Seems the Kingpins are also low 60s so far, hmm....


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You have to send me two of those, then you can join.












So, I guess I shouldn't add they all have Samsung memory and have 80+ ASIC scores...


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Majority is in the low 60s provost. I've been following this thread since it's beginning and noticed low 60s.
> 
> Seems the Kingpins are also low 60s so far, hmm....


The 2 780 Classifieds I had were in low to mid 70's the, 2 Classified 780ti's I currently have are both 67.1 and .2


----------



## Orthello

Hi All , what are the differences if much between the skynet rev 2 bios and the 2002FTW bios for 780 ti classy, running the 2002 bios atm but wondering what others have found from trying both ?


----------



## traxtech

My 780 ti classified is 65.4 ASIC. Hynix Memory goes to +777 at 1.75 V ( 1.114 PEX, 312KHZ) and highest i have had core on air is [email protected] but i am limited by temperature







... Sky rockets to 95 in little to no time if i go past 1.3 for stability


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> leak testing the kingpin atm, then results.


please let us know. i want to see what you think.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> How many volatge do you need for these clocls?the switches on pcb for voltage and protector on or off?And which bios do you use normal or ln2 beacause now i notice that the core clock on valley is 1741


I was at 1.45v with all the switches turned off on the back and the voltage switches on.


----------



## szeged

leak test is done, waiting till tonight when ambients drop to around 30f or so.


----------



## lilchronic

it's supposed to be cold Tuesday night in the 20's !
hope fully my KPE and new MOBO for the 4770k get here by then, my M6G died not sure if it took out my cpu with it


----------



## glintch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Majority is in the low 60s provost. I've been following this thread since it's beginning and noticed low 60s.
> 
> Seems the Kingpins are also low 60s so far, hmm....


64.1 on my 780 Ti Classified


----------



## szeged

maybe asic quality does hold true for low asic cards, so they were binned to have low asic for ln2.


----------



## Fendulon

I believe my 780ti classified has a 70.X ASIC. Can't remember the decimal, just know it is a 70. Haven't OCed much, dealing with a PSU issue. Love the card though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Majority is in the low 60s provost. I've been following this thread since it's beginning and noticed low 60s.
> 
> Seems the Kingpins are also low 60s so far, hmm....


So, all 780 Ti classy in the 60s, based on some of the responses here.
Although the sample data for KPE is very limited, but it does come from some of the individuals who know what they are doing, therefore, we rule out any noob factor as far as overclocking is concerned.
So the two mysteries left are, why isn't the clocking as well as the Ti classy and more importantly what the heck is going on with the memory.

Could it be the bios? who knows, but I don't have a lot of confidence in EVGA coming up with a solution unless there is a catalyst that precipitates such an action. People complaining here isn't one of those catalysts. If you track the history of how all the good bios/volt unlocks came about for the GK110 series, on would realize that all these happened inadvertently, not intentionally by EVGA/Nvidia.

*Titan* bios locked - leads to everyone being upset - nothing happens- until Uwinder releases the AB for volt unlock
*780 Ti* - lots of complaining- still locked (I believe?)
*780 Ti Classy* - Lots of complaining about bios - nothing happens - until Kingpin leaks a bios on his site, and then EVGA releases an official version of the same bios

I think that catalyst here is going to be someone else coming up with an unofficial solution, if one is even possible at the bios level, to bring KPE at par with Ti classy on watercooling/air cooling, Or, EVGA may just switch out the samsung memory with Hynix on KPEs going forward, as without water/air cooler, its not economical to produce KPE's just for a couple of dozen Ln2 benchers. Either way, Vega summed it well when he posted in the KPE thread about this card being worthless (relatively speaking, and for the time being) to anyone who is not on sub zero cooling, if they have an option to pick up a Ti classy.


----------



## Jpmboy

62.3 on my 780 KP.


----------



## Cyclops

Lower ASIC is always better for Liquid and Exotic cooling solutions. Average 780 Ti Classified ASIC is around 65%. For Kingpin Edition, it's even lower at 60-62%. These GPUs are highly binned parts that perform best when you keep them subzero. Obviously they are still excellent when cooled with water and kept bellow 45-50C. Anything higher than that then you are looking at aircooling numbers which really isn't what these cards are for.

There's always that incorrect notion which manifests when these sort of products launch. People think that because they're binned parts, they can just install them in their system as is and be able to push them to a gazillion megahertz on air. It just doesn't work like that.


----------



## Sir_Gawain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> So, all 780 Ti classy in the 60s, based on some of the responses here..


My Ti classy has a score of 81. Even with it being high, and on air, won't clock past 1210 core. Hoping my new KPE will add a minimum of 100 core on air till I get all the parts together to drown it. Will find out tuesday...


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> There's always that incorrect notion which manifests when these sort of products launch. People think that because they're binned parts, they can just install them in their system as is and be able to push them to a gazillion megahertz on air. It just doesn't work like that.


No, I can't agree with that at all at least in regards to the normal Classy.

Everybody knows they won't get the same clocks on air as they would on water.

But when you pay a premium for an overclocking card, it should pretty much guarantee you're beating 99% of reference cards with similar cooling.

As for the not meant to be on air, anybody remember the Classy 780 hitting 1410 mhz on air story that preceded the card's launch? Perhaps stories like that should be published if they aren't meant for air.


----------



## CallsignVega

My best Ti Classified is 77% ASIC. My two Kingpins are 66%.


----------



## fleetfeather

So what's been going on in here lately?

What are the clubs thoughts so far with the Classy Ti's and KPE Ti's?


----------



## sdmf74

WOW Looks like this 780 classified has more in it after all. I just beat my high score in Valley. Got a 84.2 FPS SCORE 3525 @ 1397MHZ / 1965MHZ
That might not seem high compared to all these ti's and KPE's but this is a non ti and on AIR! Im pretty stoked,







I think that's the second highest card 780 non-ti on air here but I could be wrong?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> WOW Looks like this 780 classified has more in it after all. I just beat my high score in Valley. Got a 84.2 FPS SCORE 3525 @ 1397MHZ / 1965MHZ
> That might not seem high compared to all these ti's and KPE's but this is a non ti and on AIR! Im pretty stoked,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's the second highest card on air here but I could be wrong?


Nice memory!

I got 92.7FPS with my Titan on air:



Are you talking about 780s only?


----------



## sdmf74

Yeah I meant 780 classifieds on air, but damn 92.7 that's awesome. I think it was szeged that beat my score by a few points if I remember correctly.
Nice oc on your cpu man am I reading that right


----------



## Doug2507

Not been following the thread too closely but to save me reading through the whole lot…. what sort of clocks are folks getting on stock voltage on 780 Ti's? i.e, what would be deemed as good? Or even up to 1.25v?


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Not been following the thread too closely but to save me reading through the whole lot&#8230;. what sort of clocks are folks getting on stock voltage on 780 Ti's? i.e, what would be deemed as good? Or even up to 1.25v?


It all depends on the bios you are running but on the stock LN2 bios I reached 1224mhz on the stock voltage


----------



## Aesthethc

Hey guys i saw this result of a 290x on heaven,

someone told me that the score of the 780 could of been higher because the TDP was "throttling" i dont know what this means.... and they said you could use a BIOS that "skynet" has made that will allow you to bypass the "TDP throttling".

I am trying to decide between a 290x and a 780 classy.

Can a 780 classy easily exceed this score and the 290x's score?

290x @1200mhz @1.35v
780 @1300mhz @1.3v




Also, how easy/ or hard is it nowadays to flash the BIOS and overvolt it? I have done it previously on my 670's and had no problem, is it similar or just as easy?

Thanks guys i will be making a decision on a 290x and a 780 classy very soon !


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Hey guys i saw this result of a 290x on heaven,
> 
> someone told me that the score of the 780 could of been higher because the TDP was "throttling" i dont know what this means.... and they said you could use a BIOS that "skynet" has made that will allow you to bypass the "TDP throttling".
> 
> I am trying to decide between a 290x and a 780 classy.
> 
> Can a 780 classy easily exceed this score and the 290x's score?
> 
> 290x @1200mhz @1.35v
> 780 @1300mhz @1.3v
> 
> Also, how easy/ or hard is it nowadays to flash the BIOS and overvolt it? I have done it previously on my 670's and had no problem, is it similar or just as easy?
> 
> Thanks guys i will be making a decision on a 290x and a 780 classy very soon !


The reason why it is throttling is because it wants to draw more power but the bios wont allow it so that's why you need to flash one of skyn3t's bios that will remove all the lock downs. It is very easy to flash a bios now a days there is a description on how to do it in the first post, just look for nvflash. Here is video to show you, you just replace the gk110 bios writing with the bios you want to use. There is also a classy tool in the first post that you can use for over volting, its really simple.


----------



## sdmf74

If you go back a page and see my post #8298 you will see my new high score on valley with gtx 780 on air 84.2fps
As far as flashing skyn3t bios and overvolting is very easy
I just noticed you were referring to heaven not valley my bad


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Not been following the thread too closely but to save me reading through the whole lot&#8230;. what sort of clocks are folks getting on stock voltage on 780 Ti's? i.e, what would be deemed as good? Or even up to 1.25v?


Cheers bud. From a quick read through the first couple of dozen pages when the Ti classy dropped i'm guessing anything over [email protected] is good with 1350mhz being close to golden?


----------



## WhiteDragon 1

K|NGP|N posted this over at EVGA forums about the Memory Concerns on the KP Classified

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2102832


----------



## matthmaroo1984

Hi what is the max I can set the FBVDD to OC the memory on a 780ti classy


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matthmaroo1984*
> 
> Hi what is the max I can set the FBVDD to OC the memory on a 780ti classy


1.8v


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieAssassin*
> 
> K|NGP|N posted this over at EVGA forums about the Memory Concerns on the KP Classified
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2102832


basically the KPE is working as designed. Meant for LN2 where core is king. Doesn't surprise me as Jacob mentioned this card really excels in extreme cooling.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## dagan

So I'm considering picking up. 780 classifieds. Heard memory type can be different. Is Samsung ram the best?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> So I'm considering picking up. 780 classifieds. Heard memory type can be different. Is Samsung ram the best?


for the 780 classy's the samsung seemed to be the best. elpida was not good. But I have had a change of heart and did not realize what a beast ocer hynix ram can be. I always only wanted samsung but I would love a kingpin with some hynix ram.

As far as 780 classy definitely try for samsung.


----------



## nickolp1974

Got a 780Ti classy coming tomorrow with hynix, what is considered the best bios to use??


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Got a 780Ti classy coming tomorrow with hynix, what is considered the best bios to use??


I am using the most recent rev bios by skyn3t on the front page. the one that is a revision based off the evga bios fix. the ftw2002 bios is also great.


----------



## nickolp1974

Cheers strong, just sent an evbot back to get reflashed but i'm presuming the voltage tool will do everything i need it too?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Cheers strong, just sent an evbot back to get reflashed but i'm presuming the voltage tool will do everything i need it too?


what do you mean you sent it back to get reflashed.


----------



## nickolp1974

When i first built my rig with 2x780 classy couldn't get it to work with the other card so i re-flashed, pc froze as it wasn't stable, so it bricked the evbot. It got stuck in safe mode and wouldn't recognise an attached device(gpu)

Edit:school boy error, not to be repeated!!


----------



## dagan

I need some help choosing. Regular 780 with titan cooler for $500 vs classy $550. Is the classy worth $50 premium?

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> I need some help choosing. Regular 780 with titan cooler for $500 vs classy $550. Is the classy worth $50 premium?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


Yes!









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## criminal

Ha Ha

http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2102889


----------



## Gerbacio

I'm about to pull the trigger on a gtx 780!

Was debating the ftw, classified our the Asus.

The classified runs around 60$ more..I was wondering what type of memory it came with...I'm ordering it from Amazon

If it's cheap memory I will go with a different card and save myself money..if it's good memory I can justify the $$$

Expect rep for the helpful comments thanks


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on a gtx 780!
> 
> Was debating the ftw, classified our the Asus.
> 
> The classified runs around 60$ more..I was wondering what type of memory it came with...I'm ordering it from Amazon
> 
> If it's cheap memory I will go with a different card and save myself money..if it's good memory I can justify the $$$
> 
> Expect rep for the helpful comments thanks


Right now the 780 Classified comes with either Samsung or Elpida. There is no way of knowing until you receive the card. Samsung is the better memory for the 780.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Ha Ha
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2102889


That's crazy in that post he says he has a kingpin with hynix memory. I would love to see one of those underwater.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That's crazy in that post he says he has a kingpin with hynix memory. I would love to see one of those underwater.


Yep. Also, in that post he basically says in a round about way a Ti Classified with hynix is better than a Kingpin if being used with anything but extreme cooling.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yep. Also, in that post he basically says in a round about way a Ti Classified with hynix is better than a Kingpin if being used with anything but extreme cooling.


Thats what i got from it as well... Hopefully this all gets straightened soon... More of us are using water then ln2, so we need the cards to excel on water as well..


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> Thats what i got from it as well... Hopefully this all gets straightened soon... More of us are using water then ln2, so we need the cards to excel on water as well..


Hopefully we see some improvement with this new bios. I will let you guys know right away. Wish I could get home faster. Either way it's really cool for them to even do that. They were honest all along what this card was made for and to make attempts to improve it's performance on other cooling methods is really cool of them and something they don't have to do.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Right now the 780 Classified comes with either Samsung or Elpida. There is no way of knowing until you receive the card. Samsung is the better memory for the 780.


Ugh that's a 60$ gamble

Personally ...what would you do?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hopefully we see some improvement with this new bios. I will let you guys know right away. Wish I could get home faster. Either way it's really cool for them to even do that. They were honest all along what this card was made for and to make attempts to improve it's performance on other cooling methods is really cool of them and something they don't have to do.


Yes, you are correct. It is just strange to redo the air cooler like they did if it will serve no purpose to run it like that. Instead of enlarging the fans, they would have saved time by just making the shroud frosty if they really only intended for these cards to excel with extreme cooling. Unless the Kingpin air cooler serves as the beta version of the new and improved ACX cooler.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Ugh that's a 60$ gamble
> 
> Personally ...what would you do?


If there is a certain line of 780s that guarantee you get Samsung memory, I would go that route. Yes the Classified gives you more voltage control, but unless you feel comfortable running your card above 1.212v 24/7, the Classified is not going to be any better than any other 780.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Ugh that's a 60$ gamble
> 
> Personally ...what would you do?


I would save or borrow a bit more and get a Ti Classy. But that's just me.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hopefully we see some improvement with this new bios. I will let you guys know right away. Wish I could get home faster. Either way it's really cool for them to even do that. They were honest all along what this card was made for and to make attempts to improve it's performance on other cooling methods is really cool of them and something they don't have to do.


I agree 100% strong... We knew what this card was for... But yeah, definetly cool of them to do that for us.... I am excited...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I would save or borrow a bit more and get a Ti Classy. But that's just me.


Or this! You are guaranteed Hynix on the Ti Classified.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Or this! You are guaranteed Hynix on the Ti Classified.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Ugh that's a 60$ gamble
> 
> Personally ...what would you do?


Actually not, you got Hynix as an option as well. Just buy directly from EVGA to be guaranteed a non-Elpida card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Or this! You are guaranteed Hynix on the Ti Classified.


Or Samsung


----------



## SeeThruHead

Ok so I just ran a Firestrike extreme on my 780 classy. 1.325 volts and 1.385 colts on my cpu. Hearing a lot of electrical noise during that firestrike run. Lesser electrical noise while running prime95. Do you guys think i'm pushing my x750 too much?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Actually not, you got Hynix as an option as well. Just buy directly from EVGA to be guaranteed a non-Elpida card.
> Or Samsung


Actually no, Jacob said the regular Classy is just Elpida and Samsung now.







But you are right about the Ti Classified, it has Hynix or Samsung.


----------



## VSG

Check out this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1460012/780-classified-memory-type/0_50

Relevant quotes from the thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Its either Hynix or Samsung, but you can use NV Inspector to see exactly which one it is! http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/3900#post_21195847


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> Hey op what mem did you end up getting?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Hynix


----------



## chartiet

780 classy's should have only samsung or hynix, no more elpida unless its old/stale stock. be nice and maybe evga can do something about a elpida card...


----------



## Gerbacio

Problem is it had to be a Amazon card due to it being a gift and I'm already out of the budget with the classified

I might just get the classy and if it's a bad one return it

I just love evga and their customer service...I recommend them to all my customers


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Check out this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1460012/780-classified-memory-type/0_50
> 
> Relevant quotes from the thread:


Sweet, my mistake.


----------



## dagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> 780 classy's should have only samsung or hynix, no more elpida unless its old/stale stock. be nice and maybe evga can do something about a elpida card...


NVM.

I just saw the original thread saying you did order from eggy[NewEgg]


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That's crazy in that post he says he has a kingpin with hynix memory. I would love to see one of those underwater.


Or they made the new bios that we all want and test it like timming of hynix and then with the right timmings of samsung to post the diffrents


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Actually not, you got Hynix as an option as well. Just buy directly from EVGA to be guaranteed a non-Elpida card.
> Or Samsung


I think same... Jacob's post on EVGA Forum
Quote:


> Kingpin are all Samsung.
> 
> Classified could be Samsung or Hynix.
> 
> All other cards may be Samsung, Hynix or Elpida.


He talk about GTX780Ti, not about GTX780 and Titan.


----------



## Gerbacio

laced on Monday, January 27, 2014
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Classified w/ EVGA ACX Cooler 3GB GDDR5 384-bit, Dual-Link DVI-I/DVI-D HDMI DP SLI Ready Graphics Card 03G-P4-3788-KR
Personal Computers
Sold by Amazon.com LLC
$559.99
Item Subtotal: $559.99
Shipping & Handling: $3.99
Total Before Tax: $563.98
Order Total: $563.98

Ok it's a done deal..if it's a bad card and has cheap memory...i can simply return it...I'm not paying a 60$ premium for cheap components


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> I have the backplat and the EK block on my classy
> 
> all you need is to buy are screws that are a bit longer ( you will need M3 x 6 )
> 
> I use this http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_236&products_id=30657


Not much of a screw terminology guy here, does FCPU have a similar product? Thanks!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Not much of a screw terminology guy here, does FCPU have a similar product? Thanks!


I was able to find mine at lowe's. m3 is the type of thread used and x 6 is the length. So just go there asking for m3 screws in different sizes and look for x 6. Home Depot might have them as well.


----------



## marc0053

.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Not much of a screw terminology guy here, does FCPU have a similar product? Thanks!


Most hardware stores will have it just look or ask for
M3x6 screws you will need 5 screws for etch card

If you what from Frozen CPU here is a link

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g55/c479/s1238/list/p1/Screws-Screws_by_Thread-M3-05_Thread_6mm_long-Page1.html


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Not much of a screw terminology guy here, does FCPU have a similar product? Thanks!


Yes Home Depot has them as well. I just went and asked them for metric3x6 screws. You can either get one that has a socket which is black or ones that are normal zinc with with philips head. It was 39c for 3 so I grabbed 2 packets


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I was able to find mine at lowe's. m3 is the type of thread used and x 6 is the length. So just go there asking for m3 screws in different sizes and look for x 6. Home Depot might have them as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Most hardware stores will have it just look or ask for
> M3x6 screws you will need 5 screws for etch card
> 
> If you what from Frozen CPU here is a link
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g55/c479/s1238/list/p1/Screws-Screws_by_Thread-M3-05_Thread_6mm_long-Page1.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Yes Home Depot has them as well. I just went and asked them for metric3x6 screws. You can either get one that has a socket which is black or ones that are normal zinc with with philips head. It was 39c for 3 so I grabbed 2 packets


For some reason, there is no hardware store in vicinity (none that I know of anyway). The nearest Lowe's is almost 15 miles away and Home Depot is even further away lol, I only have a Grainger nearby but they don't have any M3 screws in stock at the moment.


----------



## dagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> for the 780 classy's the samsung seemed to be the best. elpida was not good. But I have had a change of heart and did not realize what a beast ocer hynix ram can be. I always only wanted samsung but I would love a kingpin with some hynix ram.
> 
> As far as 780 classy definitely try for samsung.


so hynix is going to be the best. I'm not into water cooling though. I'll be using the cooler option as is if I do pick up 780 classy


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on a gtx 780!
> 
> Was debating the ftw, classified our the Asus.
> 
> The classified runs around 60$ more..I was wondering what type of memory it came with...I'm ordering it from Amazon
> 
> If it's cheap memory I will go with a different card and save myself money..if it's good memory I can justify the $$$
> 
> Expect rep for the helpful comments thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> laced on Monday, January 27, 2014
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Classified w/ EVGA ACX Cooler 3GB GDDR5 384-bit, Dual-Link DVI-I/DVI-D HDMI DP SLI Ready Graphics Card 03G-P4-3788-KR
> Personal Computers
> Sold by Amazon.com LLC
> $559.99
> Item Subtotal: $559.99
> Shipping & Handling: $3.99
> Total Before Tax: $563.98
> Order Total: $563.98
> 
> Ok it's a done deal..if it's a bad card and has cheap memory...i can simply return it...I'm not paying a 60$ premium for cheap components


780 Classified comes with Samsung or Hynix memory. They do not come with Elpida. I bought 2 from Amazon a few months back. Both were Samsung.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> For some reason, there is no hardware store in vicinity (none that I know of anyway). The nearest Lowe's is almost 15 miles away and Home Depot is even further away lol, I only have a Grainger nearby but they don't have any M3 screws in stock at the moment.


That suck, will it be easier to order them of fcpu than to drive and get them?

Here's the link to the screws you need.

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g55/c479/s1238/list/p1/Screws-Screws_by_Thread-M3-05_Thread_6mm_long-Page1.html


----------



## VSG

Ya, since I will order the 780 Classy blocks from PPC or FCPU anyway and pay for 1/2 day shipping it will be the better choice for me. What does the 0.5 in there mean? The thickness of the threading? Kinda wish they had the screws in black but not a deal breaker. Thanks!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> 780 Classified comes with Samsung or Hynix memory. They do not come with Elpida. I bought 2 from Amazon a few months back. Both were Samsung.


you rock


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> For some reason, there is no hardware store in vicinity (none that I know of anyway). The nearest Lowe's is almost 15 miles away and Home Depot is even further away lol, I only have a Grainger nearby but they don't have any M3 screws in stock at the moment.


I am really close to lowe's and home depot. I also might even have some at home. Did you order them already. I could get them for you if you need me to and send them to you.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ya, since I will order the 780 Classy blocks from PPC or FCPU anyway and pay for 1/2 day shipping it will be the better choice for me. What does the 0.5 in there mean? The thickness of the threading? Kinda wish they had the screws in black but not a deal breaker. Thanks!


O ok I was about to say I can go buy them and post them to use its really so cheap and they have the black ones at home depot. That 0.5 is the thread pitch and the m3 is the diameter of the the thread it's 3mm


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I am really close to lowe's and home depot. I also might even have some at home. Did you order them already. I could get them for you if you need me to and send them to you.


PM sent. Thanks a lot, everyone!


----------



## marc0053

Can i join the club?
Just received my Kingpin:
Here are a few stock setting results
Stock cooler for now and stock settings, tomb raider, valley and heaven all ran at stock:


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> PM sent. Thanks a lot, everyone!


Here's the ones they sell at Lowe's for reference.


----------



## adenosinetp

Sorry to bother guys, I was wondering if anyone had a link to the stock 780ti classified bios?

I know this has been linked here but I have gone through 100+ pages of this thread and can't find it.

Cheers


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adenosinetp*
> 
> Sorry to bother guys, I was wondering if anyone had a link to the stock 780ti classified bios?
> 
> I know this has been linked here but I have gone through 100+ pages of this thread and can't find it.
> 
> Cheers


 GK110-stock.zip 135k .zip file


GK110-LN2.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## D749

I'm confused... for a EVGA GTX 780 TI Classified (not KPE) owner which of the following is the best backplate?

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-backplate-black.html
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-backplate-black-rev-2-0.html

Thanks.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> I'm confused... for a EVGA GTX 780 TI Classified (not KPE) owner which of the following is the best backplate?
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-backplate-black.html
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-backplate-black-rev-2-0.html
> 
> Thanks.


The first one, not the rev 2, that's for kingpin..


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> The first one, not the rev 2, that's for kingpin..


I'm sorry that's not true if you look at the compatibility list it fits on all the classy cards. Its just a revision that will be able to work in the Kingpin as well.

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock/3831109868683


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> I'm sorry that's not true if you look at the compatibility list it fits on all the classy cards. Its just a revision that will be able to work in the Kingpin as well.
> 
> http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock/3831109868683


My mistake then..







I guess I was thinking of having the original and trying to use it with the kingpin. You need different screws for that. So the rev 2 will work with both cards then?


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> I'm sorry that's not true if you look at the compatibility list it fits on all the classy cards. Its just a revision that will be able to work in the Kingpin as well.
> 
> http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock/3831109868683


Thanks. It looks like either one will work for the EVGA GTX 780 TI Classified (non-KPE). Whew.









http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock/3831109868508
http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock/3831109868683


----------



## cobz

My bad.







Sorry about that.. I guess I was thinking about the original and using it with the kingpin. You need different screws for that. So the rev 2 will work with both cards then?


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that.. I guess I was thinking about the original and using it with the kingpin. You need different screws for that. So the rev 2 will work with both cards then?


Click on my two links above.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D749*
> 
> Click on my two links above.


Thanks, I already have the regular ek 780 back plates that i was going to use with my regular ti classys, but I ordered the rev 2 backplates for my kingpins to play it safe, I did not want to mess around with the screw's. But as others have posted, they are very easy to acquire and they will allow the regular ek backplate to be used with the kingpin... I just wanted to apologize for giving you the wrong answer, when I kinda knew, but got confused.. Lol..


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> Thanks, I already have the regular ek 780 back plates that i was going to use with my regular ti classys, but I ordered the rev 2 backplates for my kingpins to play it safe, I did not want to mess around with the screw's. But as others have posted, they are very easy to acquire and they will allow the regular ek backplate to be used with the kingpin... I just wanted to apologize for giving you the wrong answer, when I kinda knew, but got confused.. Lol..


It's all good. Enjoy.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> 780 classy's should have only samsung or hynix, no more elpida unless its old/stale stock. be nice and maybe evga can do something about a elpida card...


My old classy which I got about three weeks ago, one was Samsung and one was Hynix, but I was having major problem with them. So I took them back today and they came with Hynix and it look like a new bios. 80.80.31.00.80. If I am not wrong my the bios on the ones I took back was 80.80.21.


----------



## cosmomobay

Here are my score from my new card with stock LN2 settings. Overclock CPU 5.0 and a bit overclock Mem.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/Capture46.jpg.html

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/Capture45.jpg.html


----------



## Taint3dBulge

I have a Qnix (samsung) panel that OC's to 110hz. I really wanna use the nvidia 3d vision.. But cannot find an answer as to will it work with my current monitor.. I think it should since it has such a high refresh rate? I can get it up to 120hz but have to mess with timings. Anyone with some info that could help so i can go into 3D.....


----------



## seryou92

After monitoring my 780 classy during benchmarks/games I noticed the voltage never goes above 1.187v even with the voltage in AB set to +62mv. The stock voltage reported by gpuz/afterburner is 1.150v so why does the card only go up to 1.187v max? I thought these cards were allowed a max voltage of 1.212v?


----------



## Kimir

Don't trust any monitoring software for GPU voltages, period.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seryou92*
> 
> After monitoring my 780 classy during benchmarks/games I noticed the voltage never goes above 1.187v even with the voltage in AB set to +62mv. The stock voltage reported by gpuz/afterburner is 1.150v so why does the card only go up to 1.187v max? I thought these cards were allowed a max voltage of 1.212v?


Welcome to gpu boost!

With the stock bios, you aren't locking the card's voltage. You're merely telling it that it can use extra voltage if it thinks it's necessary.

With Skyn3t's bios, gpu boost is removed and when you set 1.212v, it sticks like it's supposed to.


----------



## Aesthethc

Does anyone know if i can use the EVGA backplate with an EK full block for the 780 classified? Or will i need to get an EK backplate?


----------



## seryou92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Welcome to gpu boost!
> 
> With the stock bios, you aren't locking the card's voltage. You're merely telling it that it can use extra voltage if it thinks it's necessary.
> 
> With Skyn3t's bios, gpu boost is removed and when you set 1.212v, it sticks like it's supposed to.


Ah, well that explains it. Will Skyn3t's bios allow the card to downclock from 1.212v when idle or is it similar to the classified.exe?

Also which of the three bios would I flash for the following card? http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/01/28/hrv.png

Thanks.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Does anyone know if i can use the EVGA backplate with an EK full block for the 780 classified? Or will i need to get an EK backplate?


Do some searches people have done it but you need to pick up some different screws.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seryou92*
> 
> Ah, well that explains it. Will Skyn3t's bios allow the card to downclock from 1.212v when idle or is it similar to the classified.exe?
> 
> Also which of the three bios would I flash for the following card? http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/01/28/hrv.png
> 
> Thanks.


Use the Rev 2 bios from the first page.

There is a normal use bios and a bench bios labeled LN2.

Make sure to save your original bios in case you have to flash back.


----------



## seryou92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Use the Rev 2 bios from the first page.
> 
> There is a normal use bios and a bench bios labeled LN2.
> 
> Make sure to save your original bios in case you have to flash back.


Before you replied back I flashed the Rev 3 bios and it worked without a hitch. After reading your post I thought I might have flashed the wrong bios and went back to flash the Rev 2 bios but nvflash told me the board id was mismatched so I aborted. Are you sure I should flash Rev 2 even with the board id error or is Rev 3 fine since it worked?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seryou92*
> 
> Before you replied back I flashed the Rev 3 bios and it worked without a hitch. After reading your post I thought I might have flashed the wrong bios and went back to flash the Rev 2 bios but nvflash told me the board id was mismatched so I aborted. Are you sure I should flash Rev 2 even with the board id error or is Rev 3 fine since it worked?


If the Rev 3 bios worked you should be fine.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seryou92*
> 
> Before you replied back I flashed the Rev 3 bios and it worked without a hitch. After reading your post I thought I might have flashed the wrong bios and went back to flash the Rev 2 bios but nvflash told me the board id was mismatched so I aborted. Are you sure I should flash Rev 2 even with the board id error or is Rev 3 fine since it worked?


If Rev 3 worked fine then you can run it just fine as well.

Rev 2 would come up board mismatch but it would still work just fine as well.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Does anyone know if i can use the EVGA backplate with an EK full block for the 780 classified? Or will i need to get an EK backplate?


go back a few pages, you will find my post about which screws work when mounting the evga backplate to ek block.

Sent from Note 3


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Failboat*
> 
> Got my Kingpin today and would like to be added. =)
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mypzw/


congrats first kingpin added to list.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey SI-1 - count me in:
> 
> 
> 
> DSC00076.JPG 1317k .JPG file
> 
> 
> DSC00078.JPG 1634k .JPG file
> 
> 
> 'Regular" Ti Classifieds sitting out this dance:
> 
> 
> oh yeah - Valley on noob bios/Air and just +130 on the gpu. Stock volts:
> 
> 
> water block in a couple of days.


second Kingpin added

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> 
> 
> Just got them today.. Add me Strong..... Thanks brother..


you are the third.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyfive622*
> 
> Hey all, just joining the Classified Club. This is the nicest card I have ever had, and I wanted to thoroughly test it before putting it under water. The issue is I don't really know how. I can run benchmarks or games like tombraider to get frame rates, but I am not sure what to compare them to or what to push for. I tried to search this thread, but got overwhelmed fairly quickly. Would one of yall more knowledgeable folks help me out?
> 
> If it matters, my system specs:
> Mobo: EVGA X58 Classified
> CPU: i7 920 C0 at 3.6 ghz
> GPU: EVGA GTX 780 TI Classified
> PSU: 850W
> Monitor: Samsung 27" 1920x1080 (i know, ill upgrade soon)
> 
> I really appreciate any guidance provided, even if it comes in the form of "Hey stupid, see this earlier post."


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> sign me up please, thank you. o and hynix mem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gbbug/
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2296052


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So these arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the rest of the parts that came today


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpiff46*
> 
> Please add me! I bought my 780 Ti classies day 1 and got my rig together just prior to new years but am still playing around with clocks and such.
> 
> GPU-Z: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/n479e/
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question, does the Classfied voltage controller follow the same rules as the EVbot? As in, if I apply 1.35v on the software, when under load it will actually be pushing 1.5v? I do not have a DMM to check this myself.
> 
> I am still getting random restarts and/or BSODs when pushing much more than 1.35v and 400kHz PWM Freq. I'm on skyn3ts latest bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyfive622*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/f3npw/
> 
> So far I have run a few things. All with stock clocks/bios. I haven't played with OC or power level yet.
> Heaven
> Score:2254
> FPS Min / Avg / Max 9.0 / 89.5 / 167.5
> 
> Valley
> Score: 2680
> FPS Min / Avg / Max 18.9 / 64.1 / 100.6
> 
> Bioshock benchmark max settings
> FPS MIn / Avg / Max 8.8 / 123 / 386
> 
> Tombraider benchmark max settings
> FPS Min / Avg / Max 70 / 93.2 / 116
> 
> GPU clock speed during tests: 1163
> 
> How am I looking? The card seems to be doing from what I can see in reviews.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glintch*
> 
> Tormented but I have a feeling KPE will not yeild me better gaming and I'd need to way up my PSU for any voltage play.
> 
> Currently on one 780 Ti Classified
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fphw/
> 
> This seems to be stable in everything:
> 
> Driver: nvlddmkm 9.18.13.3221 (ForceWare 332.21) / Win8 64
> GPU Clock: 1120 MHz Memory Clock: 1875 MHz
> GPU Default: 1020 MHz Memory Default: 1750 MHz
> GPU Overclock: +10% Mem Overclock: +7%
> 
> Here are my scores with Single 780 Ti Classified [4770K @ 4.3 OC used with GPU OC +100-125GPU +200-225MEM | 4770K @ Stock for Stock GPU numbers, RAM 8GB CL9 1600]
> 
> FireStrike Extreme Stock: 5427(5773 Graphics Score) to OC: 5963 (6340 Graphics Score) stays 70-73 degrees in most tests and games with the ACX Cooler
> Valley Extreme 1080p Stock 72 FPS 3041 to OC: 79.1 FPS / 3310
> Heaven Extreme 1080p Stock: 65 FPS 1644 to OC: 70 FPS 1774 (This one always seems low, I might have the wrong version of Heaven benchmark or my CPU)
> Resident Evil 1440P ULTRA - 13845(stock) to 14906(OC)
> TombRaider 1440p SSAO everything ULTRA + TressFX - Stock: 63 OC : 68.6 (50-90)
> Metro 2033 1440p SSAO everything DoF Off - Stock: 63 OC: 69.33
> 
> Just for the EK block in, this will be a long weekend trying to decide what to do if I want to go KPE or down to 780 Classy SLI for single monitor 1440p 60Hz gaming.
> 
> UPDATED: Got FireStrikeExtreme to 6015 on +125/225 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1606611


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moolers*
> 
> Thanks for the info. So I can take for granted that if I apply a voltage of 1.3v that its definitely getting 1.3v, regardless?


just be careful because it is probably a lot higher than 1.3v. Depending on some of your other settings 1.3v can become 1.5v under load.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Hey fellas, just curious as to what the average ASIC on the Ti classy is?
> Just trying to compare it to KPE Ti classy to see which of the two really got the binned cores, if any..lol (assuming ASIC is one of the factors considered in the binning process)


Alot of them are very low 60's. But if lower asic really does mean better performance under ln2 then I guess it makes sense, it just doesn't really translate well to air/water. I have noticed with all the classy's since the 780 release all my cards with higher asic clocked better under water.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Can i join the club?
> Just received my Kingpin:
> Here are a few stock setting results
> Stock cooler for now and stock settings, tomb raider, valley and heaven all ran at stock:


When you get a chance please post your validation.

List updated, I lost some multi quotes along the way. If I missed anyone please let me know. We are almost at 150 members so please post a gpuz validation if you haven't. it would be cool to hit 150.


----------



## marc0053

Here is my validation for Kingpin:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mg9e3/


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Here is my validation for Kingpin:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mg9e3/


thanks a lot. Will add now. How is it going with your kingpin. It's weird because i thought we would be seeing a ton of benches right now from everyone but I don't see any really.


----------



## Naennon

my 2 kingpin


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> thanks a lot. Will add now. How is it going with your kingpin. It's weird because i thought we would be seeing a ton of benches right now from everyone but I don't see any really.


My Kingpin does 1279MHz on stock bios with +75mv in overvoltage+Kboost. Havent tried switching the +25mv switches on the back of the card. I expect my EK waterblock today.
Memory does well thought with +310 stable.
Max valley score so far is 85FPS


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> How is it going with your kingpin. It's weird because i thought we would be seeing a ton of benches right now from everyone but I don't see any really.


well they do 1280 out of the box with 1.175
1300 with 1.200

thats all

will do some non sli tests with 1.4volts

1350 crashing with 1.3 in classified tool


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> thanks a lot. Will add now. How is it going with your kingpin. It's weird because i thought we would be seeing a ton of benches right now from everyone but I don't see any really.


I am still in the process of building the sth10, then i have to setup the loop..







Right now i have them in my 900d for the time being on air.... I cannot stand this kingpin bios.. I need a bios with boost disabled.. I do not like boost... But I am patiently waiting until one is ready.


----------



## Naennon

how to use those switches?


----------



## strong island 1

This Kingpin review is interesting and this part applies to all the classy's. We have been mentioning this for awhile and it's nice to see a reviewer notice it also. Man I wish I could review these cards for a living because I definitely noticed everything they said.

"At first we figured this was a voltage issue but after watching the logs we found that when the core hit 65c artifacts would appear and eventually crash the driver. If we kept the card below 65c everything was fine."

http://www.hardwareasylum.com/reviews/video/evga_gtx780ti_classified-kp/page13.aspx


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> how to use those switches?


The OP has some photos of the switches and what each one does. The 2 near the topside of the card should be turned off and the 2 towards the bottom should be turned on.


----------



## Naennon

yea thanks









i just wanted to know which position of the two +25mv is on and which off

found it.. both on and 1306 stable with 1.175 stockvoltage


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> yea thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just wanted to know which position of the two +25mv is on and which off
> 
> found it.. both on and 1306 stable with 1.175 stockvoltage


Now that is impressive. Stable in games as well I assume?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> yea thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just wanted to know which position of the two +25mv is on and which off
> 
> found it.. both on and 1306 stable with 1.175 stockvoltage


So the switches add voltage but it's not reported then?


----------



## Helmi74

Hi,

are there also modded bios versions for the evga gtx 780 ti acx (non classified)?

Can i use the classi bios files?

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Orthello

Have you guys found Valley HD benchmark to be pretty good for showing up any artifacting while overclocking. I have, especially scene 17 , those trees - look closely there. I can have runs clean everywhere but then that scene there might be one or two polygons that pop out.

Had these 780 ti SLI for about a week now under EK blocks with chilled h20. Now using skyn3t rev .2 bios without boost (and its much nicer without boost imho) - came from 2002ftw. So far fastest non artifacting bench (valley) and gaming i can do is 1463 @ 1.36v. 1495 is near clear but the odd bit of artifacting at scene17. For a bench submission i think i can get to 1540 or so as its not crashing at all at 1495. Still finding max stable oc with no artifacting mhz for 24/7. I'm assuming the benchers don't worry too much about artifacting ? so i'll just keep going until it won't complete.

My first asic was 70.5 my 2nd 58.5 !! hows that for a difference , interesting enough i think the 58.5 card will go further in single gpu clocking too. The 70.5 is artifacting ever so slighty at 1495 @ 1.38v - up to 1.4 is the same. Yet to try GPU2 individual testing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> So the switches add voltage but it's not reported then?


good question. with both set to on, is the hardware adding 50mV on top of what you set with the EVBot (which only sets the idle voltage, there's a bunch on top of that setting at load).


----------



## dagan

Now im a bit worried. With classy being larger. I'm not sure if it will fit my case, I have 400r from corsair and I have 2 fans on my sidepanel. Really don't want to take those fans out to fit it.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> 780 Classified comes with Samsung or Hynix memory. They do not come with Elpida. I bought 2 from Amazon a few months back. Both were Samsung.


you rock

now if UPS would be so kind to hurry up....looking out of the window every 30 seconds for the past 6 hours is beginning to get tiring


----------



## VSG

Ha! Join the waiting club, I am waiting for my KPEs as well.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> you rock
> 
> now if UPS would be so kind to hurry up....looking out of the window every 30 seconds for the past 6 hours is beginning to get tiring


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ha! Join the waiting club, I am waiting for my KPEs as well.


The day mine were coming every little noise I heard or car that sounded like a truck I was running to the window. it was driving me nuts. But I guess it's part of the whole excitement and fun.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> 780 Classified comes with Samsung or Hynix memory. They do not come with Elpida. I bought 2 from Amazon a few months back. Both were Samsung.


Hang on there bud.

There are Classified 780 floating around out there with Elpida. The Classy 780 started with Sammy then switched to Elpida. EVGA got such a negative reaction from it they switched back.

All the Elpida cards *should* be gone from retail at this point but there isn't a 100% guarantee of that.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Hang on there bud.
> 
> There are Classified 780 floating around out there with Elpida. The Classy 780 started with Sammy then switched to Elpida. EVGA got such a negative reaction from it they switched back.
> 
> All the Elpida cards *should* be gone from retail at this point but there isn't a 100% guarantee of that.


Yeah, I got one of those Elpida cards. What a dog at memory clocking.







Lucky for me mine had a slight defect.


----------



## jameyscott

They switched because of a memory shortage. And they switched back when they were able to get more Samsung ram.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> 780 Classified comes with Samsung or Hynix memory. They do not come with Elpida. I bought 2 from Amazon a few months back. Both were Samsung.
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on there bud.
> 
> There are Classified 780 floating around out there with Elpida. The Classy 780 started with Sammy then switched to Elpida. EVGA got such a negative reaction from it they switched back.
> 
> All the Elpida cards *should* be gone from retail at this point but there isn't a 100% guarantee of that.
Click to expand...

I have one of "Elpida" cards and was offered fair amount for it but backed out from the sale...long story short not all the Elpida cards are bad but I will agree that Samsung (not all ) are little better ,it's all about core first and memory second


----------



## Doug2507

I've got Elpida on my MSI Frozr's which ultimately made the decision to get Ti's a lot easier. Couldn't get them past 1650mhz on mem but on the bright side the cores go well above 1400mhz which was the only reason i kept them.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ it's the same with all the Samsung (mem) cards that can't reach 1300~1400 core ,..should they be "gone" as well ?


----------



## knersie69

Ugh, I just saw that UPS isn't going to deliver my kingpin because of the snow in Atlanta. First time seeing snow so its not that bad haha


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Ugh, I just saw that UPS isn't going to deliver my kingpin because of the snow in Atlanta. First time seeing snow so its not that bad haha


Scheduled Delivery:
Tuesday, 01/28/2014, by 3:00 P.M.(by end of day for residential deliveries)
Last Location:
Rockhill, SC, United States, Tuesday, 01/28/2014

ANytime today!!! its 5pm

it just started snowing here if they cancel it im gonna be upset ...it never snows here but we are expecting a few inches!


----------



## VSG

Yesterday the UPS guy showed up at 12:20 pm, today and 4 hours later no sign yet


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Scheduled Delivery:
> Tuesday, 01/28/2014, by 3:00 P.M.(by end of day for residential deliveries)
> Last Location:
> Rockhill, SC, United States, Tuesday, 01/28/2014
> 
> ANytime today!!! its 5pm
> 
> it just started snowing here if they cancel it im gonna be upset ...it never snows here but we are expecting a few inches!


What sucks even more is the fact that our classes have been cancelled for today and tomorrow, so I could have really made great use of free time


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yesterday the UPS guy showed up at 12:20 pm, today and 4 hours later no sign yet


as in the morning 12?

im starting to get desperate lol!


----------



## VSG

Afternoon (12:20 pm), now I just saw Linus post his KPE online so I am getting pretty impatient. I don't want to see his air cooled, stock volt "overclocking" numbers before I get mine installed lol


----------



## VSG

YES, I just got mine


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> What sucks even more is the fact that our classes have been cancelled for today and tomorrow, so I could have really made great use of free time


yeah today and tomorrow are my days off !!! you know how hard it will be to go to work ....with a 780 on my house









HURRY UP UPS....that and the intrigue to see what memory it has ...driving me crazy!!!!!! i got heaven

OK ITS HERE AS I WAS TYPING THESE!!!! OMG MY BODY IS READY...ILL BE REPORTING BACK!

time to replace my GTX 460SC


----------



## yunshin

When I set my gpu's fan speed to above 70% the fan starts making a really loud grinding noise. I'm going to assume this is definitely not normal and I should RMA it, but I'd like to hear what others say.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> YES, I just got mine


oh man you must be so excited. I wish i could go back to the day I got mine. What a feeling it was to open that card. it really is beautiful looking and it really is a beast. Have fun. Make sure to post some results when you get going. I want to see what you can do with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> yeah today and tomorrow are my days off !!! you know how hard it will be to go to work ....with a 780 on my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HURRY UP UPS....that and the intrigue to see what memory it has ...driving me crazy!!!!!! i got heaven
> 
> OK ITS HERE AS I WAS TYPING THESE!!!! OMG MY BODY IS READY...ILL BE REPORTING BACK!
> 
> time to replace my GTX 460SC


Definitely report back. You will have a lot of fun with that card. Don't even focus on the memory. Just enjoy yourself. You have a beastly card and that's all that matters.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yunshin*
> 
> When I set my gpu's fan speed to above 70% the fan starts making a really loud grinding noise. I'm going to assume this is definitely not normal and I should RMA it, but I'd like to hear what others say.


well do you plan on taking the air cooler off or are you sticking on air. If you are sticking on air I would probably rma it unless you got a monster card. If you plan on putting a block on it and you like the card I would deal with it. A lot of people have reported this. it's like a metal type of resonance. That's the only way I could explain it.

I had it on mine but it was such a monster overclocker and I knew I was going to watercool it. I didn't want to take the chance of rma'ing it and getting back a bad oc'er.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> YES, I just got mine


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> yeah today and tomorrow are my days off !!! you know how hard it will be to go to work ....with a 780 on my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HURRY UP UPS....that and the intrigue to see what memory it has ...driving me crazy!!!!!! i got heaven
> 
> OK ITS HERE AS I WAS TYPING THESE!!!! OMG MY BODY IS READY...ILL BE REPORTING BACK!
> 
> time to replace my GTX 460SC


Just like kids at Christmas! Such a great feeling!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Hang on there bud.
> 
> There are Classified 780 floating around out there with Elpida. The Classy 780 started with Sammy then switched to Elpida. EVGA got such a negative reaction from it they switched back.
> 
> All the Elpida cards *should* be gone from retail at this point but there isn't a 100% guarantee of that.


I agree with you. EVGA_Jacob tweeted in mid October that there were no more Elpida Classifieds. Of course you're right there could be some with Elpida still in shops, but the poster asking said he was buying from Amazon. I bought my 2 most recent 780 Classifieds from Amazon in early November and they were both Samsung. There's no way Amazon still has Elpida Classifieds in stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I have one of "Elpida" cards and was offered fair amount for it but backed out from the sale...long story short not all the Elpida cards are bad but I will agree that Samsung (not all ) are little better ,it's all about core first and memory second


I had one of the early Classifieds with Elpida memory and the core was awesome. It did 1306 at 1.212v and 1,411MHz at 1.35v on air (skyn3t VBIOS). The memory didn't OC very much.


----------



## yunshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well do you plan on taking the air cooler off or are you sticking on air. If you are sticking on air I would probably rma it unless you got a monster card. If you plan on putting a block on it and you like the card I would deal with it. A lot of people have reported this. it's like a metal type of resonance. That's the only way I could explain it.
> 
> I had it on mine but it was such a monster overclocker and I knew I was going to watercool it. I didn't want to take the chance of rma'ing it and getting back a bad oc'er.


I'm strictly an air person and my 780 classy doesn't clock well so I'm not against an RMA. The sound is definitely horrible and drowns out my headset. I guess RMA it is. Thanks.


----------



## VSG

Celebratory horrible phone pictures since I don't have my dSLR on me at the moment:


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Celebratory horrible phone pictures since I don't have my dSLR on me at the moment:


Lol, that bottom box looks a little inflated in the photo!!


----------



## VSG

Both of them are kinda inflated, there is a ton of stuff inside. Opened one box, everything seems perfect though.


----------



## Roikyou

Looking for advice or opinion. Always looking for the latest and greatest. Just picked up EVGA 780 ti classified but tempted to move to the kingpin. But I've probably already answered my own question, I do slight overclocks, will either put the ti classified (right now on air) or kingpin on water but keep it at a daily clock for mostly gaming. Too much hassle moving to the kingpin or..any thoughts? Currently running my 4770k on water at stock clocks.


----------



## Gerbacio

ok asic 68.8 memory Hynx ....time to see how much i can push it

im so exited!


----------



## VSG

Stick with what you already have, we don't know when the KPEs will be available for sale again as it is.

Going from reference 290x cards and a frankly pathetic unboxing experience to this with all its extra stuff was definitely a great experience. Now all I need is for the plexi blocks to come back in stock, else I will just get the acetal blocks from FCPU tomorrow- too late for today anyway.


----------



## Roikyou

Think I'll take that advice, the memory I was reading somewhere was talking about tighter timing on the kingpin, which overclocking the memory leads to a hotter card, so air and water will be interesting results. Might still throw this classified on water, seems to allow the card more headroom with lower temps. Thanks


----------



## Gerbacio

ok im doing 1200 core and 1625 mem on stock voltage just with the power level up and some love to the +

but there is one issue!!!!






WHAT IS THAT SOUND! this cant be happening to me ......if the card is idle no issues but when ramped up....this happens


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Both of them are kinda inflated, there is a ton of stuff inside. Opened one box, everything seems perfect though.


mine were both pretty inflated also. There is a ton of stuff in the box.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> ok im doing 1200 core and 1625 mem on stock voltage just with the power level up and some love to the +
> 
> but there is one issue!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IS THAT SOUND! this cant be happening to me ......if the card is idle no issues but when ramped up....this happens


It sounds like the fins are rattling at certain fan speeds?

That was a common issue on the early 780 Classifieds. It was supposedly fixed in an update to the ACX though.

Here's a thread about the issue:
http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2018526


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> ok im doing 1200 core and 1625 mem on stock voltage just with the power level up and some love to the +
> 
> but there is one issue!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IS THAT SOUND! this cant be happening to me ......if the card is idle no issues but when ramped up....this happens


Yep, very common with the Classified. They will honor a RMA over that if you want or you can fix it yourself with a little double sided tape if you choose.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IS THAT SOUND! this cant be happening to me ......if the card is idle no issues but when ramped up....this happens


Sounds like an angry cat.


----------



## Instashox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Looking for advice or opinion. Always looking for the latest and greatest. Just picked up EVGA 780 ti classified but tempted to move to the kingpin. But I've probably already answered my own question, I do slight overclocks, will either put the ti classified (right now on air) or kingpin on water but keep it at a daily clock for mostly gaming. Too much hassle moving to the kingpin or..any thoughts? Currently running my 4770k on water at stock clocks.


I'd say stay with Classy's they are fine it's not worth going through the hassle of replacing them when you already have an amazing Classy, the KPE would only be slightly different, not noticeable really if you are a gamer over a bencher.


----------



## Instashox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> ok im doing 1200 core and 1625 mem on stock voltage just with the power level up and some love to the +
> 
> but there is one issue!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IS THAT SOUND! this cant be happening to me ......if the card is idle no issues but when ramped up....this happens


I had that issue on mine, its an issue with one of the fans.

Put your finger on one of them till the noise stops, its either of the 2.


----------



## cosmomobay

this might be a silly question but I see reference to it all the time. What does this mean asic?


----------



## SeeThruHead

I know this has been answered in the thread sorry just don't have time to search for it. The kingpin evbot firmware will work with a 780 classified right?


----------



## CaliLife17

Also posted this on the Kingpin Forum:

Vince just posted on EVGA

http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2104015
Quote:


> Ask and ye shall receive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We will release an official bios shortly that gives most samsung 500-600mhz more than previously...Its now looking great against the hynix on air. Look for me/jacob to release it soon when final build is done.


Really good news, NOW IF THEY WOULD ONLY GO IN STOCK SO I COULD BUY 2









really excited to see what this new bios does.


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Also posted this on the Kingpin Forum:
> 
> Vince just posted on EVGA
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2104015
> Really good news, NOW IF THEY WOULD ONLY GO IN STOCK SO I COULD BUY 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really excited to see what this new bios does.


sick! my cards arrive thursday


----------



## strong island 1

Hey guys. Here is the final copy of the new bios with looser timings for the Kingpin Edition. Since the timings are loosened the shipping bios is probably still a bit faster but there are situations where looser timings can help over more mhz.

KPEEditionBiosLooserTimings.zip 131k .zip file


I gained an additional 450mhz using this bios. I did a run of firestrike last night at 8000mhz.

I added a copy to the OP under the Kingpin Edition Tools Spoiler.


----------



## provost

Is this the same bios that was referenced on the EVGA forum by Vince/Jacob an hour or so ago? Or something else?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Is this the same bios that was referenced on the EVGA forum by Vince/Jacob an hour or so ago? Or something else?


yes same one.


----------



## provost

Cool


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes same one.


And? What's the verdict? Where are your benches? Lol.


----------



## WhiteDragon 1

Hey guys.. since I have never flashed a GPU Bios before is it ok for me to use this procedure to flash the KP Classy?

*Instructions for flashing bios -

Unpack the zip file above and the bios you want into a folder on you c drive called classified. Then while in that folder right click in an empty space and select "open command window here" then procedd with the unlock command below and the rest of the commands as needed.

nvflash --protectoff

nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom

You might have to hit "y" twice. Once it says completed reboot. You might also have to reinstall drivers depending on bios.

Flashing with 2 cards installed -

nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #1)

nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #2)*

or do I need to use this procedure?

*Place nvflash, cwsdpmi, and bios image to bootable thumb drive and flash this bios in DOS to the LN2 switch on the card, be sure to power off once after flash and let the card re-initialize.
Flash Command:
nvflash -4 -5 -6 XOCKPti.com
When promted type in YES or y accordingly.*

One more question -- why is it that the name of the bios in the first procedure is *.rom* and the second is *.com*?

Thanks for the help


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieAssassin*
> 
> Hey guys.. since I have never flashed a GPU Bios before is it ok for me to use this procedure to flash the KP Classy?
> 
> One more question -- why is it that the name of the bios in the first procedure is *.rom* and the second is *.com*?
> 
> Thanks for the help


here is a video that explains it very easily. Just change his bios to the bios you want to use.

http://www.trickmasterpc.com/


----------



## WhiteDragon 1

Thanks... i had watched that video before but i guess i got confused with everything because from what i see there are alot of different ways to flash but it all gets the job done the same way. What i mean is it seems like everyone uses different numbers in the command prompt. *He used --override -6 which is different than either of the 2* *above so i guess it doesn't matter in the end right?* Sorry to ask more questions and i know it's simple once i do it but want to be sure i do it right the first time


----------



## strong island 1

wow I can't believe how high my volts jump under load. I am lucky I haven't blown up a card yet.
This is 1.1v selected on evbot and then 1.234v under load in 3dmark




This is 1.35v selected on evbot and 1.525 under load in 3dmark.




at 1.4v selected on evbot it goes up to an even 1.6v.


----------



## szeged

is the new loose timing bios not working with ez3flash?


----------



## marc0053

What happens to the measured voltages if you use the classy voltage tool instead of the EVBOT?


----------



## WhiteDragon 1

1.4 EVBot to 1.6 actual is insane







I knew it went up but never thought it went up that much from setting.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> What happens to the measured voltages if you use the classy voltage tool instead of the EVBOT?


Shouldn't be any different but good question. I would love to get a confirmed answer myself.


----------



## marc0053

Do you guys recommend a specific dmm meter for reading voltages on the Kingpin?


----------



## Gerbacio

ok i called evga ....talked to a cool dude name Jason! he instructed me to take the enclosure of the fan off and readjust it.....so i did and the sound went away! now it has a different sound









it makes a squeaky sound like if the spinning mechanism didnt had enough grease...









im probably going to call again tomorrow and send it for a exchange...off to a bad start :S


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieAssassin*
> 
> Thanks... i had watched that video before but i guess i got confused with everything because from what i see there are alot of different ways to flash but it all gets the job done the same way. What i mean is it seems like everyone uses different numbers in the command prompt. *He used --override -6 which is different than either of the 2* *above so i guess it doesn't matter in the end right?* Sorry to ask more questions and i know it's simple once i do it but want to be sure i do it right the first time


Sorry for taking so long to reply got distracted with dayz videos. I only use that one it's really easy and fast. Yes that's the code that you use to flash the bios with. Here is a screenshot.



you don't have to type out the bios name just hit tab till you reach the one you want to flash


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Do you guys recommend a specific dmm meter for reading voltages on the Kingpin?


Any would work.

Sent from Note 3


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Do you guys recommend a specific dmm meter for reading voltages on the Kingpin?


I talked to one of the members and they recommended this one but apparently the leads are a bit short for the probelt so I ordered another set of leads as well. Mine will be here tomorrow if the snow clears up with my kingpin


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> is the new loose timing bios not working with ez3flash?


I'm not sure I never use that. I just type nvflash -4 -5 -6 1.rom, it's so easy. i always change the name to 1.rom. I have already flashed it so I know it works.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> What happens to the measured voltages if you use the classy voltage tool instead of the EVBOT?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Shouldn't be any different but good question. I would love to get a confirmed answer myself.


I just tried it to let you guys know. It was my first time using it on the kingpin. But it seems like the classy software controller is not working properly with the kingpin. It's only allowing up to 1.35v. Also at 1.35v I am only getting 1.3v under load. I'm going to try and talk to ftw12345 to see if he can update the tool. the evbot is great. Everyone kept saying how it wasn't need for the kingpin but at least right now it is.


----------



## VSG

Skyn3t was saying that the classy tool wasn't working for him, I guess it's a general issue. I hope that gets fixed else I am not going to get the max potential of these cards at 1.3V lol.

How's the new bios working out for you? Is the compromise worth it in benchmarking or is it still lower than your magical classifieds?


----------



## EternalRift

So I said screw waiting for the 290's to come down in price and went ahead and ordered a 780 Classified. Should be arriving in 2 days unless the weather has something to say about it.

I just put together my build last month and am a first time overclocker. This thread is a bit too big for me to read over so I'm taking the lazy route and asking questions here.

This is literally my first build coming from a crappy HP DV-6 laptop, so I have a lot of catching up to do with games. I have most the popular bench marking games currently and plan on playing through them on this PC. I've not decided on a CPU cooler yet so I've left my 4670k at stock clocks. Will this actually bottleneck a 780 Classified? Is anyone familiar with what kind of overclocking the default Intel heatsink can do?

Also, what kind of clock should I try for on inital 780 Classified testing?

EDIT: BTW, is this post suppose to be longer on the horizontal axis than the one above it? I'm guessing it is the reviews/ads and not my formatting right xD?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Skyn3t was saying that the classy tool wasn't working for him, I guess it's a general issue. I hope that gets fixed else I am not going to get the max potential of these cards at 1.3V lol.
> 
> How's the new bios working out for you? Is the compromise worth it in benchmarking or is it still lower than your magical classifieds?


I am definitely getting more mhz out of the memory. I think it was cool they released it. I can now do an additional 250mhz on the memory in valley and about 450 in 3dmark.

Here is my valley score at 1502 core clock and 7750 memory.


----------



## Gerbacio

Delivery estimate: January 30, 2014

im getting a new card overnight ...hopefully this one is perfect!


----------



## knersie69

Well this seems a little bit silly but here is to anybody that's willing to do it. https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/sys/4309370046.html


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> I talked to one of the members and they recommended this one but apparently the leads are a bit short for the probelt so I ordered another set of leads as well. Mine will be here tomorrow if the snow clears up with my kingpin


You can see the lead I'm using in here. (about the same I suggested you)


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You can see the lead I'm using in here. (about the same I suggested you)


Ya you're the member I'm talking about actually. Are those the fluke leads? I ordered them with that Amprobe DMM.


----------



## Tounii

I'm thinking of upgrading my reference evga 780ti for either classified or kingpin.. This card overclocks to stable 1250core and has hynix memory that lets me push it +400 with max voltage 1.2120..
Upgrading to either classified or KPE is going to cost me ~50-120€ ($70-160). I will put the card under water and I hate not being able to get higher volts out of this card..

Do you guys think it's worth to upgrade, as i'm using the card mostly for gaming?


----------



## tout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Actually, the only requirement is to have an EVGA Classified card, from ANY series. If it was/is an EVGA card with Classified in its name, you are eligible.
> 
> But since the 700 series is the current generation, that is what most folks are talking about.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> It's open to all classified cards. I started it when the 780 came out so that's why it seems like it's a 780 only club. I have kept all the info on the OP for the 780 classy, 780 ti classy and 780 ti kingpin. Also the overvoltage tools work on the 680 and 770 classy's and we have some members with those cards. Each classified card that is released I will feature it at the top of the OP and keep all the previous versions info. I thought it was a cool idea. It's kind of nice because a lot of us have been around for a few releases now so it has become a nice place to come to. If you post a gpuz validation you can join.


Okay, thanks for the response. Good to know.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Ya you're the member I'm talking about actually. Are those the fluke leads? I ordered them with that Amprobe DMM.


Yeah I figured.








Nop they aren't the fluke but those one, because they are cheaper than the fluke Ahah.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah I figured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nop they aren't the fluke but those one, because they are cheaper than the fluke Ahah.


Ya I must say you really pay up when you take those fluke leads, they are like $7 cheaper than the DMM itself but I'll be using them a lot with this card so I just did it. Now I just have to find the every elusive evbot.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Well this seems a little bit silly but here is to anybody that's willing to do it. https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/sys/4309370046.html


With the EVBOTs being EOL, it's not as silly as you may think. I could tell you what I just paid for one, but I won't, or it would sound even more silly.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> With the EVBOTs being EOL, it's not as silly as you may think. I could tell you what I just paid for one, but I won't, or it would sound even more silly.


Oh I have an idea around the 250$ mark, but yeah Jacob said at one point their might be a rev 2 of the EVbot down the pipe..


----------



## Azazil1190

how we can to the kpe reach the 1.5v without evbot








The classy tool2 doesn't work


----------



## fleetfeather

WTS evbot $250









(hopefully admins realise this is just a cheap laff)


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Oh I have an idea around the 250$ mark, but yeah Jacob said at one point their might be a rev 2 of the EVbot down the pipe..


Nah, not that silly..lol
Just a bit sillier than that craigs listing


----------



## Jpmboy

Strong - did the loosetiming bios score higher or just clock higher?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> WTS evbot $250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hopefully admins realise this is just a cheap laff)


for fun, someone should post their evbot on eBay, $600 buy it now hehe

Sent from Note 3


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> for fun, someone should post their evbot on eBay, $600 buy it now hehe
> 
> Sent from Note 3


lol I would not sell my EvBot even for 600$ they are really hard to get

I was looking for a EvBot for like a year and I was lucky to find one on eBay for 25$


----------



## rkinslo

Just received Evga GTX 781 Ti Classified from Amazon has Hynix memory ordered yesterday.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> lol I would not sell my EvBot even for 600$ they are really hard to get
> 
> I was looking for a EvBot for like a year and I was lucky to find one on eBay for 25$


Me either! But it would be hilarious to see one go for that much. I'm sure some will pay the price. I was lucky to get mine two weeks ago bnib word of mouth for $85.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkinslo*
> 
> Just received Evga GTX 781 Ti Classified from Amazon has Hynix memory ordered yesterday.


Welcome to the club my friend!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Oh I have an idea around the 250$ mark, but yeah Jacob said at one point their might be a rev 2 of the EVbot down the pipe..


I sure hope so. I've got the X79 Dark and two 780s (maybe getting a third







) so I'd freaking love to have an evbot. I wish they could find a low-cost alternative to how they were making one. Which seemed to be their problem because it wasn't profitable enough to keep it going. Which I understand, they are a business, they need to make money. I'm not going to spend 250 bucks on one, but I'd gladly spend 100 on one now.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I sure hope so. I've got the X79 Dark and two 780s (maybe getting a third
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so I'd freaking love to have an evbot. I wish they could find a low-cost alternative to how they were making one. Which seemed to be their problem because it wasn't profitable enough to keep it going. Which I understand, they are a business, they need to make money. I'm not going to spend 250 bucks on one, but I'd gladly spend 100 on one now.


Actually we are in the early stages of development on a next generation EVBot (also will work on current hardware). Its early stages now so I wouldn't expect to see it for a while though.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Actually we are in the early stages of development on a next generation EVBot (also will work on current hardware). Its early stages now so I wouldn't expect to see it for a while though.


well it is good to know that it will be coming even if it is not
right now still good to know


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Strong - did the loosetiming bios score higher or just clock higher?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Actually we are in the early stages of development on a next generation EVBot (also will work on current hardware). Its early stages now so I wouldn't expect to see it for a while though.


Given that there is so much interest for the EVBot still, is placing the minimum quantity order with the manufacturer still not economically feasible? I imagine a reasonable price hike will be ok with most of us.


----------



## rkinslo

Please add me to the list http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kgysb/ EVGA 780 TI CLASSIFIED ACX DB

rkinslo


----------



## rkinslo

Thank You


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Actually we are in the early stages of development on a next generation EVBot (also will work on current hardware). Its early stages now so I wouldn't expect to see it for a while though.


Thanks for letting us know! This is why I buy soley from EVGA when I can. Great customer support and always as transparent as partners allow. *cough* Nvidia *cough*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Given that there is so much interest for the EVBot still, is placing the minimum quantity order with the manufacturer still not economically feasible? I imagine a reasonable price hike will be ok with most of us.


I'd love to see this, but an updated EVbot with support for future EVGA products sounds even better.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Actually we are in the early stages of development on a next generation EVBot (also will work on current hardware). Its early stages now so I wouldn't expect to see it for a while though.


I am kicking myself for not buying a few when I had a chance. I will get at least one of the new ones when it is released.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> how we can to the kpe reach the 1.5v without evbot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The classy tool2 doesn't work


we need to go over to kingpincoolingforums and let ftw12345 know. He seems pretty cool and has done some bios revisions and revisions to the tool based on feedback. That's how we originally got the bios fix for the overvoltage problem on the ti classy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Strong - did the loosetiming bios score higher or just clock higher?


I pretty much scored the same between the 2 bios's. One was tight timings with 7500mhz memory and one was loose timings at 7750mhz memory and I scored 95fps exactly with both bios's. But I did gain about 450mhz in firestrike. When I was given the bios I was told it should be known that the shipping bios is probably still faster in most cases but there are some scenarios where looser timings and more mhz will help. For people who get there cards right away and flash the bios it will make them feel a lot better about the memory speeds on air/water.

It was cool of evga to release something so quickly to try and address the needs of the community. A lot of companies dont do that.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkinslo*
> 
> Just received Evga GTX 781 Ti Classified from Amazon has Hynix memory ordered yesterday.


All we need now is for someone to start a GTX 781 Ti club for you to join!


----------



## JLMS2010

What Bios would you all recommend for the regular 780 Classy's? I'll be running 3 of them in SLI. Thanks!


----------



## nickolp1974

Can i join?? http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5m95k/

The pwm thing is new to me, can any frequency be used???
not got my MM yet, can anyone tell me the (approximate) actual voltage when using 1.4v via the tool??


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> What Bios would you all recommend for the regular 780 Classy's? I'll be running 3 of them in SLI. Thanks!


the skyn3t rev 3 bios under the 780 classy section is the one I like the best.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Can i join?? http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5m95k/
> 
> The pwm thing is new to me, can any frequency be used???
> not got my MM yet, can anyone tell me the (approximate) actual voltage when using 1.4v via the tool??


last night using pwm frequency of 600khz and 1.4v on evbot I was getting 1.6v under load. This is on the kingpin though. I was going to take some measurements on the ti classy tonight. Just be careful until you get a mm.


----------



## nickolp1974

yes i shall, used 457khz and 1.4v, max temp in firestrike [email protected]/8100 and valley 47c 1395/8100, only had it running for a couple of hours so lots of more in depth testing to be done.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> last night using pwm frequency of 600khz and 1.4v on evbot I was getting 1.6v under load. This is on the kingpin though. I was going to take some measurements on the ti classy tonight. Just be careful until you get a mm.


What does changing the pwm frequency do?


----------



## knersie69

It just getting better and better. UPS said they aren't going to be delivering my kingpin today either because of the snow. I asked the rep if I can't come pick it up as it's just 3 miles away and he said no because EVGA has restrictions on it that don't allow anyone to pick it up. Classes are cancelled for tomorrow as well so I could have gamed so much by now.


----------



## VSG

Ya, I can confirm that EVGA has those restrictions and neither UPS nor EVGA can do anything about it now









Sorry man!


----------



## nickolp1974

before i send my evbot off, just thought i'd retry.

i have to have cable in gpu then hold down power then plug into MB port on to get into flash mode, then run tool, then it says this device is not supported.

anyone got any ideas?? can it be forced in DOS???


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> before i send my evbot off, just thought i'd retry.
> 
> i have to have cable in gpu then hold down power then plug into MB port on to get into flash mode, then run tool, then it says this device is not supported.
> 
> anyone got any ideas?? can it be forced in DOS???


try some different things. try opening the evbot flash tool first then entering flash mode. try entering flash mode first then open the evbot flash tool. try entering flash mode with evbot cable unplugged and open evbot flash tool and then plug the cable into the mb port on evbot. Also try it the other way around like I flipped it in the first suggestions. I have flashed mine a ton of times and these are some of the things I had to try to get it to work.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> try some different things. try opening the evbot flash tool first then entering flash mode. try entering flash mode first then open the evbot flash tool. try entering flash mode with evbot cable unplugged and open evbot flash tool and then plug the cable into the mb port on evbot. Also try it the other way around like I flipped it in the first suggestions. I have flashed mine a ton of times and these are some of the things I had to try to get it to work.


I shall try, also comes up evbot not detected!

Out of curiosity what do you set PEXVDD at??


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> the skyn3t rev 3 bios under the 780 classy section is the one I like the best.


Ok I'll give that one a shot. Thank you!


----------



## IAM4D7

Is anyone here using the MK-26 Black vga cooler on their 780 classy?

http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=2444

The stock cooler does well, but it seems like this could net some nice gains.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What does changing the pwm frequency do?


Higher frequency = more efficient/stable voltage, but downside is increased temperatures.


----------



## lightsout

Whats the consensus on the temp sensor for the VRM's on the 780? GPUz says mine are at 45c while mining with a 92mm fan 1 1/2" above them.

I had the gpu under load, flipped the off switch on the power button and put my finger across the bare vrms, and they were a little warm. So seems like the temp sensor is accurate to me. I do not have any money for heatsinks for the time being but seems like they are ok for now.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I am kicking myself for not buying a few when I had a chance. I will get at least one of the new ones when it is released.


We are thinking of a few different directions, one would involve a small inexpensive evbot adapter to allow adjustments from a mobile device wireless.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> We are thinking of a few different directions, one would involve a small inexpensive evbot adapter to allow adjustments from a mobile device wireless.


That sounds cool, but nothing beats an old fashioned hard wired connection in my opinion. If you were to offer both a wireless module as well as a standard wired version, I will probably get both though


----------



## WhiteDragon 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That sounds cool, but nothing beats an old fashioned hard wired connection in my opinion. If you were to offer both a wireless module as well as a standard wired version, I will probably get both though


Yeah... me too


----------



## nickolp1974

This is taken from an old thread at evga but the problem is the same, apart from mine says, evbot not detected after i press ok.

"After playing around with the evbot, i was able to get it back into flash mode by doing the following:
"unplugged the cable from the MB port with the other end still plugged into my GPU. Then i held down the power button while plugging cable back into the MB port. I continued to hold down the power button for about 7 seconds and it showed flashmode on the Evbot LCD. "


----------



## WhiteDragon 1

Which firmware do you have on the EVBot right now?


----------



## nickolp1974

None pc froze whilst flashing it for the 780 classy's a few months ago. So it bricked the bot


----------



## WhiteDragon 1

So it won't tell you anything when you plug it into the MB port and then into the GPU?
Will it light up at all?


----------



## nickolp1974

No screens black, but can get into flash mode, black square, if i press. Reset the screen goes blue.


----------



## WhiteDragon 1

By reset the screen do you mean press the R Button on top next to the Power Button?
Whats on the screen when it goes Blue?


----------



## nickolp1974

Yes the R button, blue square with flash mode at the top

Then when i press ok to flash it comes up evbot not detected


----------



## WhiteDragon 1

Have you downloaded the new EVBot Firmware that you want to flash?
If so, open that up to where you see the setup.exe file and do the following:

1) Plug the connector into the MB Port on the EVBot.
2) Plug the connector into the GPU Port -- the EVBot should then light up.
3) Press the R Button on the top of the EVBot to reset it.
4) Double Click on the setup.exe file -- this should open up a flash window with Ok and Cancel buttons.
5) Hold down Power Button on top of EVBot for about seven seconds until Flash Mode appears on the top of the screen.
6) Click on the OK Button to start the flash. It will tell you when it is completed.
7) Unplug the connector from the EVBot and then plug it back into the VGA1 Port and you should be good to go.

If this doesn't work than I would say you have to send it in to be reflashed by EVGA.


----------



## nickolp1974

Ok, thanks for that will give it a try, i'll let you know how i get on.


----------



## WhiteDragon 1

Ok... i have to head out for a while so i will look when I get back....Good Luck


----------



## pickardj73

Here is my validation. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8n6cw/
Have a 780ti classified 3gb card was wondering what bios i should use to overclock for Air cooled everyday Gaming mostly FPS games? Also what settings in gtx classified controller and EVGA prcision X control. Sorry for so many questions but new to overclocking and dont wanna mess up my new card. Thankyou for any help.


----------



## lootbag

I just flashed my (2) 780 Classifieds with the skyn3t v3 bios on the first page of the thread using the method found here: http://www.trickmasterpc.com/

GPU-Z now reads 1111MHz for Defaults and GPU clock, the Boost values are also both 1111MHz.
Afterburner lets me go up to 287% power limit, core and memory sliders go up to +1000, and fan speeds goes down to 29% now.

My computer did not ask me to reinstall graphics drivers after reboot, nor did it do it automatically.
Have I successfully flashed my 780s?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lootbag*
> 
> I just flashed my (2) 780 Classifieds with the skyn3t v3 bios on the first page of the thread using the method found here: http://www.trickmasterpc.com/
> 
> GPU-Z now reads 1111MHz for Defaults and GPU clock, the Boost values are also both 1111MHz.
> Afterburner lets me go up to 287% power limit, core and memory sliders go up to +1000, and fan speeds goes down to 29% now.
> 
> My computer did not ask me to reinstall graphics drivers after reboot, nor did it do it automatically.
> Have I successfully flashed my 780s?


Not sure about AB but sounds good to me, you can check bios in GPU-z to see if it's changed


----------



## lootbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Not sure about AB but sounds good to me, you can check bios in GPU-z to see if it's changed


Well I replaced the stock LN2 bios with the skyn3t v3 LN2 bios, so it reads exactly the same as before I flashed the cards.
Is the BIOS Version in GPU-Z supposed to read differently?


----------



## Drag-On

I have two computers with SLI 780 Ti Classified. Would I be able to get away with using one EVBot to control each pair cards in SLI?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drag-On*
> 
> I have two computers with SLI 780 Ti Classified. Would I be able to get away with using one EVBot to control each pair cards in SLI?


You'll have to switch between systems when you power on to reapply volts, but yeah you'll be fine.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lootbag*
> 
> Well I replaced the stock LN2 bios with the skyn3t v3 LN2 bios, so it reads exactly the same as before I flashed the cards.
> Is the BIOS Version in GPU-Z supposed to read differently?


yeah pretty sure it should read differently, what does it say?
Not sure what it should read exactly cause I removed my card today but: 80.80.21.01.80 or something


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lootbag*
> 
> Well I replaced the stock LN2 bios with the skyn3t v3 LN2 bios, so it reads exactly the same as before I flashed the cards.
> Is the BIOS Version in GPU-Z supposed to read differently?


After you flash, restart your pc


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> After you flash, restart your pc


I was gonna say the same thing but he said he restarted already


----------



## sdmf74

Question for you guys, I m gonna get a ti or a KP most likely and then expand my h220. What color tubing do you think will look best? I'm considering white? or second choices black or red


Please ignore the pump and fan wire mess that was temporary


----------



## lootbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> yeah pretty sure it should read differently, what does it say?
> Not sure what it should read exactly cause I removed my card today but: 80.80.21.01.80 or something


Both of my 780 Classifieds are later versions... the stock LN2 bios is 80.80.21.01.80 (P2083-0021), and matches the stock LN2 bios on the techpowerup website.
After I flashed, it still reads the same (for bios version) but GPU-Z and AB are reading differently vs. when I had the stock LN2 bios.
The skyn3t v3 bios I downloaded is also named 80.80.21.01.80, so maybe I am overthinking things and everything is fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> After you flash, restart your pc


I most definitely restarted my PC, no notification/request to reinstall drivers.
Should I just reinstall drivers myself anyways?


----------



## sdmf74

You should be fine unless you have any issues, Mine did the same thing if I remember correctly


----------



## error-id10t

I'm waiting for my TI Classy now, finally pulled the trigger last night.. got my fingers crossed I'm lucky with lottery but my past experience tells me otherwise (one time, that's all I ask!!).

Anyway, I'm now trying to get my head-around the various vBIOS versions - would it be a fair comment to say that only the "Xti" and "skyn3trev.2" vBIOS versions incorporate the latest EVGA vBIOS "fix" (whatever it was)?

Secondly, do they include EFI/Hybird so I can keep using Win8.1 with CSM disabled?

Thirdly, it seems slightly odd to me that only specific people are modding these vBIOS instead of individuals using a program (ala 600 series), I'm not sure why? I can see that depending on the vBIOS on the first page the 100% appears to be 600W already but then skyn3t is maxing it to 900W (I know it won't use that unless needed, but that's crazy high anyway). I guess I'm asking - does KBT 1.26 not allow tweaking and you guys still have to do hex editing (or something more)?

Lastly, bare with the questions lol, it appears from reading that no SW can show you the volts, correct? So if I use the classy tool and set that to 1.35v (under-water), I don't know what the card is actually getting?


----------



## fleetfeather

Error, you bought from Mwave?


----------



## EternalRift

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3a7ns/

My 780 Classified arrived a day early in the snow no less. Been playing around with it a bit.

I seem to be able to do +125 core and +125 memory on Heaven with no artifacts. Can't seem to get this overclock stable at all in Farcry 3 though. I'll continue messing with it, but does anyone have a similar card and a stable overclock they can share?


----------



## error-id10t

Nah.. went the Amazon way, even with our poor $$ it's cheaper and they have a better "warranty/return" policy compared to any store here. Of course once that expires you've got EVGA backing you up still.


----------



## fleetfeather

Yep nice one. Even with the poor exchange rate and forward shipping service, I paid over $100 less than Mwave is asking lol


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'm waiting for my TI Classy now, finally pulled the trigger last night.. got my fingers crossed I'm lucky with lottery but my past experience tells me otherwise (one time, that's all I ask!!).
> 
> Anyway, I'm now trying to get my head-around the various vBIOS versions - would it be a fair comment to say that only the "Xti" and "skyn3trev.2" vBIOS versions incorporate the latest EVGA vBIOS "fix" (whatever it was)?
> 
> Secondly, do they include EFI/Hybird so I can keep using Win8.1 with CSM disabled?
> 
> Thirdly, it seems slightly odd to me that only specific people are modding these vBIOS instead of individuals using a program (ala 600 series), I'm not sure why? I can see that depending on the vBIOS on the first page the 100% appears to be 600W already but then skyn3t is maxing it to 900W (I know it won't use that unless needed, but that's crazy high anyway). I guess I'm asking - does KBT 1.26 not allow tweaking and you guys still have to do hex editing (or something more)?
> 
> Lastly, bare with the questions lol, it appears from reading that no SW can show you the volts, correct? So if I use the classy tool and set that to 1.35v (under-water), I don't know what the card is actually getting?


Sorry I can only asnwer your first and last question.
I would say you will be fine with using those 2 bios, I can't personally speak about the 2002FTW bios but yes they fixed the black screen bug.
Yes there isn't any software that you can use that will show you the voltage. You have to set it in the classy tool and if you want to make sure it was applied you can look and see if the power usage has gone up. You can use a DMM with the EVGA Probe it and then you can see what voltage you're actually at. Just remember there is a lot of vdroop on this card so the voltage set is lower than voltage being used. You can look at a excel file in the first post to see how much it is,


----------



## fatlardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> We are thinking of a few different directions, one would involve a small inexpensive evbot adapter to allow adjustments from a mobile device wireless.


That would be awesome!


----------



## lilchronic

HWinfo show's the voltage and VRM temps but the voltage is not correct you need a DMM to get the real voltage


----------



## fleetfeather

How accurate are the temp sensors tho? Anyone done any measurements with a IR gun and compared them against GPUz/HWInfo64 readings?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> How accurate are the temp sensors tho? Anyone done any measurements with a IR gun and compared them against GPUz/HWInfo64 readings?


my infrared gun is +-2-3 C and shows my vrm on ti classy at 77-78C, new gpu Z shows 80c, so i think they are accurate


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> my infrared gun is +-2-3 C and shows my vrm on ti classy at 77-78C, new gpu Z shows 80c, so i think they are accurate


Nice! +rep


----------



## WhiteDragon 1

Guys.... i have a question about GPU-Z

My PerfCap Reason shows 2 things on graph:

1) VRel. -- Limited by reliability voltage
2) VOp -- Limited by operating voltage

Is this normal? I haven't seen this before.

I am running my new 780 Ti Classy KPE w/ K-Boost enabled for gaming right now.

NVM... I found the answer. Nothing to worry about


----------



## RADNOROCK

Hey all,
I'm new to ocing my GPU and I have read all the posts about the problems with the classy's I followed the instructions at the bottom on flashing with nvflash and tried skyn3 bios but every time I try to flash it comes up error and won't load new firmware?
any help would be appreciated.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RADNOROCK*
> 
> Hey all,
> I'm new to ocing my GPU and I have read all the posts about the problems with the classy's I followed the instructions at the bottom on flashing with nvflash and tried skyn3 bios but every time I try to flash it comes up error and won't load new firmware?
> any help would be appreciated.


What Classy do you have? Are toy using the right bios? I can't help you with the instructions for the method thats being stated in the first post but her is the tutorial I used to learn from. www.trickmasterpc.com Replace his bios with yours. Hit tab instead of typing the whole name out.


----------



## traxtech

The new GPU-z is a tad buggy.

Mainly because it said the maximum my VRM got to was 288 degrees celsius lol


----------



## RADNOROCK

Sorry I have 780 ti classy tried skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-PO-PX.rom bios I followed the instructions with it and all it said was error. when I pull up PX now my power is at 110% max yet I read posts that the L2N bios is 115% max power I think I am trying to flash the default bios how do I get it to flash the L2N one?


----------



## RADNOROCK

Awsome that worked ty for your help


----------



## Cyclops

I don't understand why Afterburner won't implement VRM temperature monitoring.


----------



## error-id10t

Ask him and then.. watch him explode!


----------



## SeeThruHead

Out of curiosity what do you guys think would be the most important improvement that evga could make for a second version of the evbot.


----------



## traxtech

Here's my gaming stable oc(evga fixed bios)
Core - 1.237v +173
Mem - 1.66v + 550
Pex or w/e - stock
Pwm freq - 416mhz

Should have no problems safely running this whenever gaming? I did some testing and the vrms only saw a max of 73 degrees. I am also on air.

I could easily push it more but I want a stable lower voltage overclock vs a higher overclock higher voltage(as being on air sends those temps up)


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Out of curiosity what do you guys think would be the most important improvement that evga could make for a second version of the evbot.


An usb port to put in the firmware you need like you can put a file into your phone, then load the firmware?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> we need to go over to kingpincoolingforums and let ftw12345 know. He seems pretty cool and has done some bios revisions and revisions to the tool based on feedback. That's how we originally got the bios fix for the overvoltage problem on the ti classy.
> I pretty much scored the same between the 2 bios's. One was tight timings with 7500mhz memory and one was loose timings at 7750mhz memory and I scored 95fps exactly with both bios's. But I did gain about 450mhz in firestrike. When I was given the bios I was told it should be known that the shipping bios is probably still faster in most cases but there are some scenarios where looser timings and more mhz will help. For people who get there cards right away and flash the bios it will make them feel a lot better about the memory speeds on air/water.
> 
> It was cool of evga to release something so quickly to try and address the needs of the community. *A lot of companies dont do that*.


^^ This!

and i had the same experience. I actually dropped back to the original Ln2 bios and did somewhat better overall. I will try the looseT bios again tho. May have been a driver issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Ask him and then.. watch him explode!


LOL - unwinder coming unwound? nah, really?


----------



## Tounii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tounii*
> 
> I'm thinking of upgrading my reference evga 780ti for either classified or kingpin.. This card overclocks to stable 1250core and has hynix memory that lets me push it +400 with max voltage 1.2120..
> Upgrading to either classified or KPE is going to cost me ~50-120€ ($70-160). I will put the card under water and I hate not being able to get higher volts out of this card..
> 
> Do you guys think it's worth to upgrade, as i'm using the card mostly for gaming?


shameless self bump, still looking for feedback on this, need to make up my mind today.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tounii*
> 
> shameless self bump, still looking for feedback on this, need to make up my mind today.


Quite possible you'll get 1350Mhz 24/7 going Classy or Kingpin with same or little more voltage.

My self would do the upgrade for $160. Never know if you'll get the benchie bug, so might as well have a beast to push!


----------



## lootbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tounii*
> 
> shameless self bump, still looking for feedback on this, need to make up my mind today.


If I were in your position, I would do the Kingpin upgrade as well because of the guaranteed high core clock with stock voltages.
I just bought my used 780 Classifieds and am really tempted to do the same as well.
I ordered EK waterblocks too!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tounii*
> 
> shameless self bump, still looking for feedback on this, need to make up my mind today.


If it was me, I would stay with what I had. You already have a great card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quite possible you'll get 1350Mhz 24/7 going Classy or Kingpin with same or little more voltage.
> 
> My self would do the upgrade for $160. Never know if you'll get the benchie bug, so might as well have a beast to push!


Your opinion doesn't count. We all know you always go to the extreme!


----------



## Kimir

I'd go with the epic KingPin, wait... I did








1335Mhz game stable right now, but on air is just huh, that noise and heat, I hope to receive my block tomorrow.


----------



## Naennon

any idea where to order/get an EVBot these days?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> any idea where to order/get an EVBot these days?


Good luck. They almost impossible to find.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> any idea where to order/get an EVBot these days?


word of mouth. EVGA forums are flooded with wanted evbot threads. Good luck though!


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieAssassin*
> 
> Have you downloaded the new EVBot Firmware that you want to flash?
> If so, open that up to where you see the setup.exe file and do the following:
> 
> 1) Plug the connector into the MB Port on the EVBot.
> 2) Plug the connector into the GPU Port -- the EVBot should then light up.
> 3) Press the R Button on the top of the EVBot to reset it.
> 4) Double Click on the setup.exe file -- this should open up a flash window with Ok and Cancel buttons.
> 5) Hold down Power Button on top of EVBot for about seven seconds until Flash Mode appears on the top of the screen.
> 6) Click on the OK Button to start the flash. It will tell you when it is completed.
> 7) Unplug the connector from the EVBot and then plug it back into the VGA1 Port and you should be good to go.
> 
> If this doesn't work than I would say you have to send it in to be reflashed by EVGA.


tried this but still no go, thank you though









Off to EVGA it goes, already sorted the rma for flashing it, just hope they can


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'd go with the epic KingPin, wait... I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1335Mhz game stable right now, but on air is just huh, that noise and heat, I hope to receive my block tomorrow.


Care to share your settings including the dip switches on the backside? Also which bios?

1335MHz on air?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Care to share your settings including the dip switches on the backside? Also which bios?
> 
> 1335MHz on air?


Right now yeah on air, both dip switch on and the stock LN2 bios (haven't flashed anything yet), can't really push more because of the heat.
Here is a screen of the 3DMark Firestrike Extreme I did just before playing BF3 for half an hour or so.

nothing extraordinary


----------



## Gunslinger.

So that is +120 and +110 on the regular bios with stock clocks of 1075 and 1750?

I guess I'm thinking when someone says 1335MHz, that that is the clock before the "boost" or what GPUz would read.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Right now yeah on air, both dip switch on and the stock LN2 bios (haven't flashed anything yet), can't really push more because of the heat.
> Here is a screen of the 3DMark Firestrike Extreme I did just before playing BF3 for half an hour or so.
> 
> nothing extraordinary


that is no way 1335mhz with +120

I just found my max OC on LN2 bios with not extra volts the 2 switches are off

and my cared can do + 160 and + 250 and GPUz says core clock 1232mhz and boos 1297mhz


----------



## Kimir

No software read the freq. correctly then?
I'm coming from 680, kinda new to the 700 series lol

edit:
Just did that run

So I must read 1212Mhz and not the boost in Sensors tab?
I'll do baby step OC, the +120 was doable with regular bios and default dip switch position anyway.


----------



## Naennon

where can i get the newer version of the classified tool?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> where can i get the newer version of the classified tool?


OP


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> where can i get the newer version of the classified tool?


The newest version is in the OP of this thread. it is the newest version as of right now. It's under the 780 ti classy section.


----------



## strong island 1

Hey guys here is an updated copy of the new bios from evga for the Kingpin Edition with the looser timings. It fixes a bug with evbot not being able to flash from card and also a bug with voltage tuning.

I will add this one to the OP and remove the older revision.

3888KPTI.zip 131k .zip file


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> No software read the freq. correctly then?
> I'm coming from 680, kinda new to the 700 series lol
> 
> edit:
> Just did that run
> 
> So I must read 1212Mhz and not the boost in Sensors tab?
> I'll do baby step OC, the +120 was doable with regular bios and default dip switch position anyway.


I see what your saying you have Kboot on
with my Kboos on it shows my clock as 1348mhz

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/linix2.jpg.html


----------



## Naennon

thank you... thought there is one version with pwm freq


----------



## Kimir

@GhostDog99, Hmm nop, Kboost isn't on.
KBoost is to enable the boost clock even on 2D mode, but in 3D such as game and bench it boost itself.

@strong island 1, thanks for the new bios. Noob question about it, it is a standard bios and not an XOC bios right?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> @GhostDog99, Hmm nop, Kboost isn't on.
> KBoost is to enable the boost clock even on 2D mode, but in 3D such as game and bench it boost itself.
> 
> @strong island 1, thanks for the new bios. Noob question about it, it is a standard bios and not an XOC bios right?


that is weird download GPUz and see what it says your clocks are


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> @GhostDog99, Hmm nop, Kboost isn't on.
> KBoost is to enable the boost clock even on 2D mode, but in 3D such as game and bench it boost itself.
> 
> @strong island 1, thanks for the new bios. Noob question about it, it is a standard bios and not an XOC bios right?


it looks like it is based off of the XOC version. I need to test it more to find out but I remember doing 1.5v at 1500 core with no throttling so I am almost positive it is based off the XOC bios, stock bios would have throttled. Anyone with a kingpin I would just flash the XOC bios right away and use it. I think it's a great bios with almost unlimited power headroom for any type of overclocks.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Anyone up for taking the XOC and new improved memory OC bios and changing the clocks to 1100/1800 for me?









I really dislike starting out at 875/1750 for the XOC and the new one with the looser memory timings.


----------



## lilchronic

not all cards will boost the same on stock bios
kimir boost clock on stock bios is 1215mhz add +120 you get 1335mhz


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> that is weird download GPUz and see what it says your clocks are


Here it is:
3D mode on

and desktop 2D


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> it looks like it is based off of the XOC version. I need to test it more to find out but I remember doing 1.5v at 1500 core with no throttling so I am almost positive it is based off the XOC bios, stock bios would have throttled. Anyone with a kingpin I would just flash the XOC bios right away and use it. I think it's a great bios with almost unlimited power headroom for any type of overclocks.


Thanks









+1 Gunslinger, why make it start at 875 when stock bios is 1k by default.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> not all cards will boost the same on stock bios
> kimir boost clock on stock bios is 1215mhz add +120 you get 1335mhz


Yeah that's what I understand, and it always goes in boost since I don't seem to throttle.
Like my 680L are at 1202 and boost at 1372Mhz.


----------



## AMC

In!

Just got my EVGA 780 TI CLASSIFIED. Going to put it in the desktop soon. Looks NICE.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> In!
> 
> Just got my EVGA 780 TI CLASSIFIED. Going to put it in the desktop soon. Looks NICE.


nice, awesome card. Welcome to the club.


----------



## nickolp1974

[New addition

http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/SAM_1601_zpsd40b18dd.jpg.html

Stripped Naked

http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/SAM_1602_zps112fe3be.jpg.html

Block on

http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/SAM_1603_zpsbfcb9492.jpg.html

Backplate on

http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/SAM_1604_zpsab5eb454.jpg.html

Bled, check, custom bios, check, Time for benching









http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/SAM_1605_zpscdafd7c1.jpg.html


----------



## nickolp1974

Few bench runs


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Vantage
http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/van1_zpsf6ee1969.png.html

Heaven extreme
http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/H4_zps6c51f145.png.html

Valley
http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/00002_zps233be7b3.png.html

3d Mark 11
http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/3dbest_zps9f61c78e.png.html

Firestrike Extreme
http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/classFX1_zps49c5e142.png.html

Firestrike
http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/class1_zpsbeb5cd01.png.html

Catzilla
http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/cat1_zps9a98c095.png.html


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> [New addition
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/SAM_1601_zpsd40b18dd.jpg.html
> 
> Stripped Naked
> 
> http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/SAM_1602_zps112fe3be.jpg.html
> 
> Block on
> 
> http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/SAM_1603_zpsbfcb9492.jpg.html
> 
> Backplate on
> 
> http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/SAM_1604_zpsab5eb454.jpg.html
> 
> Bled, check, custom bios, check, Time for benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/SAM_1605_zpscdafd7c1.jpg.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Few bench runs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Vantage
> http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/van1_zpsf6ee1969.png.html
> 
> Heaven extreme
> http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/H4_zps6c51f145.png.html
> 
> Valley
> http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/00002_zps233be7b3.png.html
> 
> 3d Mark 11
> http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/3dbest_zps9f61c78e.png.html
> 
> Firestrike Extreme
> http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/classFX1_zps49c5e142.png.html
> 
> Firestrike
> http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/class1_zpsbeb5cd01.png.html
> 
> Catzilla
> http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/cat1_zps9a98c095.png.html


Good looking system and good scores.


----------



## DarkiKun

Is there still no way to get past 1.212v on the bios? Id really love to be able to do that without having to use the classy tool, unless someone makes an automated version of that =P


----------



## knersie69

YAY after 3 days of snow delay. UPS just delivered my kingpin now lets see what this puppy can do


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkiKun*
> 
> Is there still no way to get past 1.212v on the bios? Id really love to be able to do that without having to use the classy tool, unless someone makes an automated version of that =P


Nope, still have to use the Classy tool to get over 1.212v.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Good looking system and good scores.


Thanks man









couple more pics


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



with my now departed lightning
http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/SAM_1563_zps07529ad5.jpg.html
http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/SAM_1558_zpsbc267b6d.jpg.html
Nice monsta in the back for good measure








http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/SAM_1551_zps454326c8.jpg.html


----------



## VSG

I finally registered at Kingpin's forum and posted in the classy tool thread letting FTW know about the issues with the KPEs. Hopefully there is a fix else I am SOL with both my cards.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couple more pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> with my now departed lightning
> http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/SAM_1563_zps07529ad5.jpg.html
> http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/SAM_1558_zpsbc267b6d.jpg.html
> Nice monsta in the back for good measure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/SAM_1551_zps454326c8.jpg.html


Very nice. You must have some amazing temps. What did I see there, 960mm of rad space?


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Very nice. You must have some amazing temps. What did I see there, 960mm of rad space?


420x86 420x45 240x45

highest temp on classy after 4 hours benching 46c, 1.42v on tool, so could be more!! and 1.47v going to cpu(max temp seen @100% load 69c)


----------



## SolarNova

Greetings all.
I have a 780 Classified (not the 780 Ti)

So I got my 'half loop' installed and going now.
Its a 240x80 NexXxos Monsta rad with push pull fans (gentle typhoons at 1100rpm) with a XSPC D5 photon 270 running at speed setting 1.
I have the EK water block on the 780.

I'm still running stock bios and EVGA precision OC controls.
At 1.2v im fully game stable at 1241mhz core and 7000mhz effect Memory.
I can go higher on the core and memory on the majority of games and bench programs without crashes or artifacts but 1 game I have in particular is very sensitive and will cause the display drivers to crash if I go any higher on the core (Path of Exile), I can go highero n the memory but I chose to just leave it at +500 (7000mhz effective) It barely uses 30% of the GPU and runs at a lowered voltage and clock, but still crashes none the less.

Anyway im one that says "if it crashes in just 1 game, its not fully stable" ..so yea









Anyway 40minutes of constant Unigine Valley loops gets the temp up to 45c with all those settings.

*My question:
If I was to run a modded bios and all the things needed to break the 1.2v cap, would I be able to save it as a profile that auto runs on windows startup ? Like EVGA precision.
If so, which bios and utility do you suggest ? Im just wanting to get the most out of my card for gaming, no 1 off bench tests







*


----------



## SeeThruHead

You have to open up the classified controller and apply it every time you start up.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> You have to open up the classified controller and apply it every time you start up.


Yes you have to open it up and apply it every time but it saves your settings though.


----------



## SeeThruHead

I feel like it would be pretty easy to create an autohotkey script that presses apply and then close the app on startup.


----------



## lootbag

Just wondering if I can get some opinions on my overclocking so far.

I am running (2) 780 Classifieds in sli, skyn3t v3 bios and on air at the moment (waiting for blocks to arrive).
Base clock is 1111mhz.

I am able to hit +196 (1306mhz) on the core with the Classified tool set to 1.2375V and 571kHz.
Top card is 85 degrees and bottom card is 70 degrees in Valley and Heaven benchmarks.
Have not tried to OC memory and have not tried higher voltages because of temperatures.

Do these results sound decent?
I know my results aren't super but does overclocking in sli generally yield lower clocks?


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> nice, awesome card. Welcome to the club.


Thanks.

It is a NICE card. It is running well. I can't stand the white LED's on it though. I really want to turn it off. Also water block selection is limited....

I didn't know it was that bad.... Looks like ill stick with the EK one since the Hydro copper is much more expensive...


----------



## Gerbacio

ok replacement came in ...not only the asic went up...is packing samsung memory now!

AND NO WEIRD SOUNDS!!!!!

YESSSSS


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> It is a NICE card. It is running well. I can't stand the white LED's on it though. I really want to turn it off. Also water block selection is limited....
> 
> I didn't know it was that bad.... Looks like ill stick with the EK one since the Hydro copper is much more expensive...


The LEDs at least have a purpose. The are linked to the major portions of the card to show they are running properly. I just wish they would dim them a little.


----------



## demonunicorn

Ok i have 2 GTX 780 Classifieds that will be here tomorrow, and what you guys think about the EK vs the EVGA waterblock.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demonunicorn*
> 
> Ok i have 2 GTX 780 Classifieds that will be here tomorrow, and what you guys think about the EK vs the EVGA waterblock.


I used both and I really like them both. I never took exact measurments but my core temps always seemed to be lower with the hc blocks. The hc blocks look really nice from the side in a rig. I like how the ek blocks allow you to get some airflow over the mem vrms. There are pros and cons to both. it's a hard decision. I had hc's first and sold them and went with ek but I should have stayed with the hc's. It wasn't worth the money to switch.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow I can't believe how high my volts jump under load. I am lucky I haven't blown up a card yet.
> This is 1.1v selected on evbot and then 1.234v under load in 3dmark
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 1.35v selected on evbot and 1.525 under load in 3dmark.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 1.4v selected on evbot it goes up to an even 1.6v.


yup - you needed that DMM. But good to know you cards survived that "excursion" outside the AOR!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demonunicorn*
> 
> Ok i have 2 GTX 780 Classifieds that will be here tomorrow, and what you guys think about the EK vs the EVGA waterblock.


Unless your cards came with the HC block, I would use the EK's. I mean, if your going to PAY for a block, pay for the EK......


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 
> ok replacement came in ...not only the asic went up...is packing samsung memory now!
> AND NO WEIRD SOUNDS!!!!!
> YESSSSS


Oh dauum... i never noticed that GpuZ showed the memory! Samsung here too:


----------



## Gerbacio

this is good..... 0 voltage and im able to do 1254 core and +300 on the memory ...EASY!!!! running heaven no issues !!!...should i push it?

is this any good?! i never done water cooling....but if this card can be pushed ...well i feel like i owe it to Overclockers to do it!


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I used both and I really like them both. I never took exact measurments but my core temps always seemed to be lower with the hc blocks. The hc blocks look really nice from the side in a rig. I like how the ek blocks allow you to get some airflow over the mem vrms. There are pros and cons to both. it's a hard decision. I had hc's first and sold them and went with ek but I should have stayed with the hc's. It wasn't worth the money to switch.


This is what is going through my mind now. The HC blocks will cost me $40 more with the extra shipping from EVGA. I'm planning to get the stuff from frozencpu...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> this is good..... 0 voltage and im able to do 1254 core and +300 on the memory ...EASY!!!! running heaven no issues !!!...should i push it?
> 
> is this any good?! i never done water cooling....but if this card can be pushed ...well i feel like i owe it to Overclockers to do it!


these cards really shine under water. you really can't fully overvolt them without it. It's so nice because with reference cards I always felt like I was just wasting the amazing temps. Now with the classy's I really felt like the watercooling had a purpose besides just noise reduction. My memory seemed to do better under water also.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> This is what is going through my mind now. The HC blocks will cost me $40 more with the extra shipping from EVGA. I'm planning to get the stuff from frozencpu...


it's a tough decision. In my opinion just go for whichever one you think looks better. the temperatures are so similar. using the hc's or the ek's I got the exact same overclock so performance is very similar. i feel like with watercooling, all the high end products perform so close to each other that I don't even pay attention to numbers and I buy what I think looks the best.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> these cards really shine under water. you really can't fully overvolt them without it. It's so nice because with reference cards I always felt like I was just wasting the amazing temps. Now with the classy's I really felt like the watercooling had a purpose besides just noise reduction. My memory seemed to do better under water also.
> it's a tough decision. In my opinion just go for whichever one you think looks better. the temperatures are so similar. using the hc's or the ek's I got the exact same overclock so performance is very similar. i feel like with watercooling, all the high end products perform so close to each other that I don't even pay attention to numbers and I buy what I think looks the best.


Thanks for the input. In my opinion, I think the HC looks the best. How was the quality of them? Does it seem like a cheap plastic for the top (Acetal part)?

Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Thanks for the input. In my opinion, I think the HC looks the best. How was the quality of them? Does it seem like a cheap plastic for the top (Acetal part)?
> 
> Thanks.


the see tru top is very beneficial since you can see the condition of the metal in contact with your coolant without having to disassemble the WB. One thing for sure, can't beat the VRM cooling of the EK blocks.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Thanks for the input. In my opinion, I think the HC looks the best. How was the quality of them? Does it seem like a cheap plastic for the top (Acetal part)?
> 
> Thanks.


No, I don't think the block looks cheap. I don't really like big graphics or words on my blocks though. The hc block is definitely a solid block. It's massive. The thing is you don't really see the side with the sticker and the part you do see with the light up logo and ports on the side really looks awesome. I love how skyn3t did his with the 2 hc's with parallel connections. it can look really beautiful if done right. It also is the only block for the classy's that completely covers the pcb. I really hope the next version of the ek block for the 880 classy covers the entire pcb and also cool the mem vrm's. I love the way the lightning block looked. They made a poor decision with putting more resources into the lightning block than the classy block. Everyone though it was going to be the 780 to get but it was the classy this round.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the see tru top is very beneficial since you can see the condition of the metal in contact with your coolant without having to disassemble the WB. One thing for sure, can't beat the VRM cooling of the EK blocks.


Thanks. I thought the HC cools the VRM's as well....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> No, I don't think the block looks cheap. I don't really like big graphics or words on my blocks though. The hc block is definitely a solid block. It's massive. The thing is you don't really see the side with the sticker and the part you do see with the light up logo and ports on the side really looks awesome. I love how skyn3t did his with the 2 hc's with parallel connections. it can look really beautiful if done right. It also is the only block for the classy's that completely covers the pcb. I really hope the next version of the ek block for the 880 classy covers the entire pcb and also cool the mem vrm's. I love the way the lightning block looked. They made a poor decision with putting more resources into the lightning block than the classy block. Everyone though it was going to be the 780 to get but it was the classy this round.


Thanks for the info. Do you have a link to his picture of the cards. I would like to take a look at it.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> these cards really shine under water. you really can't fully overvolt them without it. It's so nice because with reference cards I always felt like I was just wasting the amazing temps. Now with the classy's I really felt like the watercooling had a purpose besides just noise reduction. My memory seemed to do better under water also.
> it's a tough decision. In my opinion just go for whichever one you think looks better. the temperatures are so similar. using the hc's or the ek's I got the exact same overclock so performance is very similar. i feel like with watercooling, all the high end products perform so close to each other that I don't even pay attention to numbers and I buy what I think looks the best.


how much do i need to get a decent water cooler for my cpu and video card? i have a 3570k and the 780 .....its a big deal thats SILENT! i hate noise









how much $$$ am i looking at from scratch ...ballpark


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Thanks. I thought the HC cools the VRM's as well....
> Thanks for the info. Do you have a link to his picture of the cards. I would like to take a look at it.


I can't find the review link with the comparison, HC does cool em also, just not as well if I remember correctly.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Thanks. I thought the HC cools the VRM's as well....
> Thanks for the info. Do you have a link to his picture of the cards. I would like to take a look at it.


here is a link for his closed sale which has some pictures.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438981/sold-two-evga-gtx-780-hydro-copper-backplate


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Thanks. I thought the HC cools the VRM's as well....
> Thanks for the info. Do you have a link to his picture of the cards. I would like to take a look at it.


The HC does cool the VRM's, just nowhere near as well as the EK block does.

Edit: proof of statement. http://www.xtremerigs.net/2013/10/03/nvidia-gtx780titan-water-block-roundup/2/


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> how much do i need to get a decent water cooler for my cpu and video card? i have a 3570k and the 780 .....its a big deal thats SILENT! i hate noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much $$$ am i looking at from scratch ...ballpark


that is such a hard question but to do it right $500-$600. 2 blocks, fittings, tubing, at least one rad, pump and res. Most people will spend a lot more than that but you could set up a really nice loop for about $600.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I can't find the review link with the comparison, HC does cool em also, just not as well if I remember correctly.


Thanks. Something to keep in mind I guess
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> here is a link for his closed sale which has some pictures.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438981/sold-two-evga-gtx-780-hydro-copper-backplate


Thanks. They do look nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The HC does cool the VRM's, just nowhere near as well as the EK block does.


Hmm... this the EK is cheaper and cools better.... Plus I will not see that block most likely as much anyway. Thank you


----------



## JLMS2010

Here is my baseline Valley run for my 780 Classy's using Skynet V3 Bios. I'm using the EK blocks.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Thanks. Something to keep in mind I guess
> Thanks. They do look nice.
> Hmm... this the EK is cheaper and cools better.... Plus I will not see that block most likely as much anyway. Thank you


I edited my previous post with a link to the review in question. Take a look at it.
Sum up of review, the HC had a 2-3c better core temp, but was almost 30c higher vrm temps.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I edited my previous post with a link to the review in question. Take a look at it.
> Sum up of review, the HC had a 2-3c better core temp, but was almost 30c higher vrm temps.


Wow, yeah I dont like this..... thank you. 99% going with the EK one now.


----------



## VSG

Was it not confirmed that Swiftech revised their blocks for the classifieds and got better VRM cooling? I thought Bram had mentioned it.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Was it not confirmed that Swiftech revised their blocks for the classifieds and got better VRM cooling? I thought Bram had mentioned it.


Please let me know if you have a link. This is the only thing bothering me.


----------



## VSG

Maybe @BramSLI1 could confirm this?


----------



## knersie69

Hey strong when you have a second would you please update me to a kingpin. Here is my validation and just for interest sake it's ASIC is 60.3%


----------



## knersie69

Can anyone tell me what the base clock is of the the new 3888KPTi bios is?

I would also appreciate it if someone could give me a link to the stock ln2 bios I forgot to save it?


----------



## Menthol

GPU-Z reports base and boost 876mhz, Precision says 979mhz


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> GPU-Z reports base and boost 876mhz, Precision says 979mhz


Thank you very much. Do you know by any chance if boost is disabled on this bios?


----------



## Menthol

It appears that way to me, base and boost the same and whatever I set the core clock at it doesn't boost during benching


----------



## SeeThruHead

Ok so the buzzing on my 780 classified that I just bought secondhand is really bothering me. Is it normal to have the card buzzing with any kind of load? I'm just playing far cry 3 right now and the gpu is just buzzing away like a bee completely distracting. Should I do an rma?


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Ok so the buzzing on my 780 classified that I just bought secondhand is really bothering me. Is it normal to have the card buzzing with any kind of load? I'm just playing far cry 3 right now and the gpu is just buzzing away like a bee completely distracting. Should I do an rma?


mine also does this, mainly at high clocks. Also bought 2nd hand. I suppose its more noticeable with the cooler removed, how is it at stock?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Ok so the buzzing on my 780 classified that I just bought secondhand is really bothering me. Is it normal to have the card buzzing with any kind of load? I'm just playing far cry 3 right now and the gpu is just buzzing away like a bee completely distracting. Should I do an rma?


Sounds like something buzzing (maybe an inductor?) in the VRM area. EVGA will do a guest RMA for you if it's bothering you. Probably no way to fix it.

Some Classifieds buzz because fins on the ACX cooler vibrate (especially when the fans are running at certain speeds). That's also something to check.


----------



## sdmf74

EDIT: nevermind i found it


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> It appears that way to me, base and boost the same and whatever I set the core clock at it doesn't boost during benching


Mine was boosting to me yesterday.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I edited my previous post with a link to the review in question. Take a look at it.
> Sum up of review, the HC had a 2-3c better core temp, but was almost 30c higher vrm temps.


yes that is right HC is a crap water block ( SORRY EVGA I LOVE YOUR GPUS ) but all water blocks perform on the core a round the same -+ 4c

witch does not really matter where you want to find a great water block is to see how it will cool the VRM
and the EK block is the best at cooling the VRM

if you want the most out of your block/ water cooling get the EK block


----------



## nikoli707

before i go ahead and get on to a huge 1.35v overclock on this 780 classy. how long of a burn in should i run? i was going to just find the stock bios highest overclock run i can get in valley benchmark, bump it down a lil bit and then hammer it with a 48 hour run in occt to make sure its factory stable. maybe im assuming but running the skynet bios and all the fun tools will void my warranty right?


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> before i go ahead and get on to a huge 1.35v overclock on this 780 classy. how long of a burn in should i run? i was going to just find the stock bios highest overclock run i can get in valley benchmark, bump it down a lil bit and then hammer it with a 48 hour run in occt to make sure its factory stable. maybe im assuming but running the skynet bios and all the fun tools will void my warranty right?


I really won't do that if I were you. It's not meant to have that amount of Volts go through it. Those aren't 24/ Volts and if you only have it on air you're really looking for trouble. They don't even recommend that high bolts for the Ti and it can go up to 1.5v. No it won't void your warranty but if you need to RMA it you're going have to have the stock bios back on


----------



## rkinslo

Hello

Please add to club GTX 780 Ti Classified



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4waec/


----------



## skyn3t

In respect and passion for Kevan " Zawarudo " I have a huge request to make for all of you with love passion and respect.

get a piece of paper write
Quote:


> Thank you Kevan
> Zawarudo
> and put your name under post on this thread.


[UPDATED AB B18] Team Skyn3t's Unlocked NCP4206 Voltage / LLC mod tool

Our fellow brother has only two weeks of life and to show him our gratitude the free time he had and the voltage he gave us do it now.
wish him peace and comfort on his little time now and for his family.










Thank you all

best skyn3t


----------



## Banedox

Hazzah Finally, it works my beast lives!! 780 ti Classified 63% asic running sky rev 2 bios along with the classified voltage tool.


----------



## Orici

Well, i have:
GTX680 Classifield
GTX780 Ti Classifield

Will post again with benchmarks and pics


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orici*
> 
> Well, i have:
> GTX680 Classifield
> GTX780 Ti Classifield
> 
> Will post again with benchmarks and pics


You only miss GTX580 Classified ULTRA... When you have two I would bought and third on your place...
I saw yesterday on Amazon one GTX580 Classified ULTRA I think for 385$, I would buy but that's too expensive...
If I had chance to buy for some real price, maybe even used and avoid custom tax I would order... and for few days GTX780Ti Kingpin Classified, arrive, that would be excellent.
I still wish that card to try, to finish few older games on GTX580 Classified ULTRA. Crysis, Warhead, Darksiders II, Modern Warfare 2, 3, Black Ops 1, 2 AC 1 and 2 and similar...
People sell for 200$ on EVGA site soon, but like I sad my greed customs want peace of cake for self no matter on what... Because of that I yesterday send letter to EU Commissioner for Western Balkan and describe Serbia as barrier for civilized trading because rob people with crazy taxes and explain how Europe Union lose hundred thousand dollars every week only because Serbs need to pay crazy taxes and they gave up from shopping instead to aligned laws and standards with EU if they want to became Members.


----------



## Banedox

So here is another test running core at 1420mhz and memory at 1950 (+335 core and +400 mem) on 1.35vcore and 400pwm (stock mem volts)

So I think I have a beat of a card let me know. Now my not overclocked x5660 is holding my score back.


----------



## scorpscarx

Yall are really making me want to get a DimasTech bench, I've been thinking of designing one of my own, something simple like the guru3d editors custom just basic frame, and I am using one of those acryllic high tech pc benches right now (obviously it doesn't have water support.) Too bad FCPU doesn't sell these things http://shop.dimastech.it/en/dimastech-bench-test-table-easy-v30-graphite-black, would you recommend these as the next step up from high tech pc for someone primarily high end air that wants a more quality bench and possibly going into water? Any other better alternatives?

PS I have a 780 Classy so I'm totally on topic







.


----------



## jameyscott

Did the community fix the 680 classified? I'm getting a GPU for my system next week and I was going to get a 770 ACX for it, but if the community fixed the 680 Classy, I wouldn't mind getting it to mess around with.


----------



## SolarNova

Ok so since having to re apply the voltage isn't something I want to have to do each time I start up my rig, If I were to just use EVGA precision for my OC, would it still be an advantage to run a custom BIOS ? would it yield better clocks using the same 1.2v I have now ? if so , which bios ? (GTX 780 Classified, not Ti)


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Yall are really making me want to get a DimasTech bench, I've been thinking of designing one of my own, something simple like the guru3d editors custom just basic frame, and I am using one of those acryllic high tech pc benches right now (obviously it doesn't have water support.) Too bad FCPU doesn't sell these things http://shop.dimastech.it/en/dimastech-bench-test-table-easy-v30-graphite-black, would you recommend these as the next step up from high tech pc for someone primarily high end air that wants a more quality bench and possibly going into water? Any other better alternatives?
> 
> PS I have a 780 Classy so I'm totally on topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I just ordered one of these







Maybe a bit more simple than what you are looking for though.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=103_1261&products_id=38909


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Ok so since having to re apply the voltage isn't something I want to have to do each time I start up my rig, If I were to just use EVGA precision for my OC, would it still be an advantage to run a custom BIOS ? would it yield better clocks using the same 1.2v I have now ? if so , which bios ? (GTX 780 Classified, not Ti)


no not from my experience the stock LN2 bios is the best for stock volts / PX

custom bios is only if you are going to OV the card than you need a custom bios


----------



## cosmomobay

Look what the cat dragged in few more parts to go.









http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jahmaka/media/DSCN2194.jpg.html


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> I just ordered one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a bit more simple than what you are looking for though.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=103_1261&products_id=38909


I remember when those came out a while back, they look attractive and seem really well made. I think it's too similar to what I already have







.

I hope you enjoy yours though







. I'm starting to really want to design my own, hardest part to figure out is the pci support bracket.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Hi all...

I have a 780ti classy, with 66% asic, and cannot go past 1240 in core, using the voltage tool 2.0.4.2. I flashed skynet bios rev.2 in ln2 bios, and same result.

To overclock, I use precision x. If I use nvidia inspector, I can reach 1255. Cant go beyond...

Is the silicon lottery or am i doing something wrong???


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Hi all...
> 
> I have a 780ti classy, with 66% asic, and cannot go past 1240 in core, using the voltage tool 2.0.4.2. I flashed skynet bios rev.2 in ln2 bios, and same result.
> 
> To overclock, I use precision x. If I use nvidia inspector, I can reach 1255. Cant go beyond...
> 
> Is the silicon lottery or am i doing something wrong???


ok mate are you on Air or water ?

and with the classy tool what volts did you set ?


----------



## AMC

Any one have a comment on the hydro copper block and if they fixed the high vrm temp?


----------



## gagac1971

hi for all there,then i am new owner of evga gtx 780 classified if you can add me i will be honored.


----------



## gagac1971

i made some overclocking whit my moded bios but just whit skyes 130% power target 1.27v whit 1380 mhz clock.this night i will push everything at max capability....


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> ok mate are you on Air or water ?
> 
> and with the classy tool what volts did you set ?


Hello, ghost.

I am on air. Tried from 1.25 to 1.40v, with no luck... I dont have evboot...


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Hello, ghost.
> 
> I am on air. Tried from 1.25 to 1.40v, with no luck... I dont have evboot...


1240 core sounds a bout right for 1.212v

but I think your card on air cant handle 1.4v

what temps are you getting ?

do your temps change from 1.212v and 1.4v or do you get the same temps ?


----------



## nickolp1974

Has anyone done any tests yet using multi meter on the Ti classified, interested to know a rough figure for say 1.4v at 570 pwm


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> 1240 core sounds a bout right for 1.212v
> 
> but I think your card on air cant handle 1.4v
> 
> what temps are you getting ?
> 
> do your temps change from 1.212v and 1.4v or do you get the same temps ?


The temps dont change, so I am not sure if voltage tool is working ok... I guess it does cause I can reach 1250, and without the tool, with precision x and 1,21v, I cant go over 1195-1200..


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Yall are really making me want to get a DimasTech bench, I've been thinking of designing one of my own, something simple like the guru3d editors custom just basic frame, and I am using one of those acryllic high tech pc benches right now (obviously it doesn't have water support.) Too bad FCPU doesn't sell these things http://shop.dimastech.it/en/dimastech-bench-test-table-easy-v30-graphite-black, would you recommend these as the next step up from high tech pc for someone primarily high end air that wants a more quality bench and possibly going into water? Any other better alternatives?
> 
> PS I have a 780 Classy so I'm totally on topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dimastech are the nicest test benches out there. I've owned quite a few different test benches. There are only a few models from competitors that come close. Check out the thread in my sig for them.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> The temps dont change, so I am not sure if voltage tool is working ok... I guess it does cause I can reach 1250, and without the tool, with precision x and 1,21v, I cant go over 1195-1200..


that is weird mate but if your temps don't it looks to me like you are not getting the volts

or the card on air cant take 1.4v so it will crash with more clocks


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> that is weird mate but if your temps don't it looks to me like you are not getting the volts
> 
> or the card on air cant take 1.4v so it will crash with more clocks


Course it is weird. I bet my card is a bad one, silicon lottery... My reference sli got higher oc's (1280 and above) on air...

I will probably send it back to the reseller and buy a new one...


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Yall are really making me want to get a DimasTech bench, I've been thinking of designing one of my own, something simple like the guru3d editors custom just basic frame, and I am using one of those acryllic high tech pc benches right now (obviously it doesn't have water support.) Too bad FCPU doesn't sell these things http://shop.dimastech.it/en/dimastech-bench-test-table-easy-v30-graphite-black, would you recommend these as the next step up from high tech pc for someone primarily high end air that wants a more quality bench and possibly going into water? Any other better alternatives?
> 
> PS I have a 780 Classy so I'm totally on topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I owned a Dimastech "Simple" bench for four years. If I had to buy another open bench I'd get this bench. It's made by Micro Cool and it's called the Banchetto 101 V2 in Black Aluminum. LINK


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Course it is weird. I bet my card is a bad one, silicon lottery... My reference sli got higher oc's (1280 and above) on air...
> 
> I will probably send it back to the reseller and buy a new one...


no a bad one it is known that 780 TI Classy do not OC good on Air

my 2 Classy @ 1.212v can only do 1228 core and 1200 core

but on water and @ 1.4v they do 1400 and 1425


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Has anyone done any tests yet using multi meter on the Ti classified, interested to know a rough figure for say 1.4v at 570 pwm


set [email protected] load

1.375 1.418

1.3875 1.431

1.4 1.441

1.44375 1.484

1.45 1.494

1.46875 1.512

1.475 1.527

I want to say this is from lilchronic before PWM in the tool. PWM raised it only a tiny amount when used, like 0.025 mV or so IIRC.


----------



## VSG

Figured I should post this here also:


http://imgur.com/a


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> no a bad one it is known that 780 TI Classy do not OC good on Air
> 
> my 2 Classy @ 1.212v can only do 1228 core and 1200 core
> 
> but on water and @ 1.4v they do 1400 and 1425


So it isn´t worth to have a classy when on air...

As I dont have plans to go water, I will send it back and buy other card..

Which is the best clocker on air??


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> So it isn´t worth to have a classy when on air...
> 
> As I dont have plans to go water, I will send it back and buy other card..
> 
> Which is the best clocker on air??


It is stop early to say but My Classy KPE

Can do 1356 @ 1.212v and I have seem most
KPE so far with 1300+ core @ 1.212v but you never now
Could be we just got good ones
But I think Jacob @ evga sad the KPE where bin
To do 1300 core @ 1.212 or that would not pass for KPE


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> It is stop early to say but My Classy KPE
> 
> Can do 1356 @ 1.212v and I have seem most
> KPE so far with 1300+ core @ 1.212v but you never now
> Could be we just got good ones
> But I think Jacob @ evga sad the KPE where bin
> To do 1300 core @ 1.212 or that would not pass for KPE


Now the next question is how can I buy one from Spain... They have not arrived in my country... It is limited edition, isn´t it??


----------



## nikoli707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> I really won't do that if I were you. It's not meant to have that amount of Volts go through it. Those aren't 24/ Volts and if you only have it on air you're really looking for trouble. They don't even recommend that high bolts for the Ti and it can go up to 1.5v. No it won't void your warranty but if you need to RMA it you're going have to have the stock bios back on


ummm... you can take that up with team skynet if you want. im told 1.35v is fine for the 780 classified on stock air.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> ummm... you can take that up with team skynet if you want. im told 1.35v is fine for the 780 classified on stock air.


I mean it's your card you can do whatever you want with it. I'm just giving you advise from what everybody has been saying. You can push 1.35v through it but it won't be the best thing to do it for 24/7. That's just my take on the story. I've asked members about the Ti Classy and the Volts they would recommend for 24/ and they said is probably fine to do 1.35v on my card but they won't advise me to do it. But like I said it's up to you.

PM sdmf74 he has the highest score with a 780 Classy on air and hear what he has to say about it?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> ummm... you can take that up with team skynet if you want. im told 1.35v is fine for the 780 classified on stock air.


The voltage is fine for short runs, but it is not wise to run it that high 24/7 on air. But it is your card and you can do whatever you want with it.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> set [email protected] load
> 
> 1.375 1.418
> 
> 1.3875 1.431
> 
> 1.4 1.441
> 
> 1.44375 1.484
> 
> 1.45 1.494
> 
> 1.46875 1.512
> 
> 1.475 1.527
> 
> I want to say this is from lilchronic before PWM in the tool. PWM raised it only a tiny amount when used, like 0.025 mV or so IIRC.


Thats great, thx +rep


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Now the next question is how can I buy one from Spain... They have not arrived in my country... It is limited edition, isn´t it??


The KPE is in your country but you can only buy it from
EVGA.EU


----------



## nikoli707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> The voltage is fine for short runs, but it is not wise to run it that high 24/7 on air. But it is your card and you can do whatever you want with it.


very true. i will likely settle on 1.3v and a stable but cool and quiet to my tastes overclock. im justing wanting to run stability tests on the stock card to fish out any discrepancies before i go for a high voltage bench run.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> It is stop early to say but My Classy KPE
> 
> Can do 1356 @ 1.212v and I have seem most
> KPE so far with 1300+ core @ 1.212v but you never now
> Could be we just got good ones
> But I think Jacob @ evga sad the KPE where bin
> To do 1300 core @ 1.212 or that would not pass for KPE
> 
> 
> 
> Now the next question is how can I buy one from Spain... They have not arrived in my country... It is limited edition, isn´t it??
Click to expand...

http://eu.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp

From EVGA direct if any left...


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> very true. i will likely settle on 1.3v and a stable but cool and quiet to my tastes overclock. im justing wanting to run stability tests on the stock card to fish out any discrepancies before i go for a high voltage bench run.


It depends what you use to test stability. Valley, firestrike and games will all give you different core clocks


----------



## nickolp1974

On skyn3ts rev.2 bios for the Ti has the OCP protection been removed??


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> So it isn´t worth to have a classy when on air...
> 
> As I dont have plans to go water, I will send it back and buy other card..
> 
> Which is the best clocker on air??


I would disagree, though I think a lot of it has to do with the silicon lottery.

With the Classified you have more power phases. You have the ACX cooler, which I think is pretty good (especially with a custom fan curve, if you can stand a little bit more noise). You are guaranteed to have Samsung or Hynix memory (not Elpida) if you have a manufacture date of September 2013 or later.

I have played with a bunch of 780 Classifieds and most of the ones I've had clock very well on air. My first one was bench stable at 1,411MHz (I think that was at 1.35v (with modded VBIOS)). For everyday use I wouldn't exceed 1.25v or even lower. They get really hot at those volts.

If you look through the thread though, there are a lot of people running 24/7 overclocks that are pretty high with Classified cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> ummm... you can take that up with team skynet if you want. im told 1.35v is fine for the 780 classified on stock air.


I was just looking over at the 780 thread and OccamRazor is correct. The 780 Classified can totally take 1.35v no problem. On air though you are going to be thermally limited. The volts are not the problem, it's the heat.


----------



## Vlada011

The only way to get this card is from EVGA.
I don't know why some people complain if Kingpin Edition can OC on Air as GTX780Ti Classified... It's same chip, both cards are similar and Kingpin Edition will show real face under LN2, but possession of something unique like that is enjoyment. I would not sell this card and I will probably in future to upgrade only on similar models... Example upgrade from 580 Classified ULTRA on GTX780Ti Classified Kingpin give you time to save money and make real upgrade on best from some architecture. How many time we spend money on bed fans, 20+20e +10e than again to change on something better, hundred cables, screws, and other little things one in two year is nothing if you need to pay 60-70e or 100e for graphic you like, and if you hit excellent model OK, if you hit not so nice never mind...I don't know why someone sell KP Classified if OC same or 50MHz less than Ti Classified, that's silicon only... We saw many cards here with 55% ASIC and 65% ASIC and in GTX780Ti Classified in GPU-Z show lower ASIC better LN2 session. If we look on that way best is to get some middle 70-72%...But if card OC on 1350MHz and 1400MHz I don't care and with 15% ASIC...If I get 80% ASIC and not so nice chip I will gladly to change with someone who have ASIC 60% and can 100MHz more...







...I'm joking I saw usuall ASIC for this cards are 55-65% if I saw good. They didn't bin chip with ASIC, that would be easy, if they bin they do that how much chip can under LN2, 1700, 1750, 1800,???


----------



## gagac1971

hey people!!! i have evga gtx 780 classified and i already send one for rma beacose the card didn't keeped fixed voltage when using evbot,say if i will put 1.3v and enter in game voltage will droop from 1.3 to say 1.27v and giving me trouble when overclocking.this new card is a little better but still don't keep fixed voltage.i am now on sky bios but is the same thing.help me guys!!!
p.s. card dont hit max power target!!!


----------



## jameyscott

That's normal. Yoi shouldn't habe sent it back. Every 780 you get will do that. Its vdroop and it can't be disabled as of yet. I wouldn't expect it to either considering people want stuff for the 780ti. Wish I had the coding knowledge to disable it. :/


----------



## gagac1971

yep two card and the same thing but ok what i can do ?i hade evga gtx 680 classified and i remeber when i puted say 1.3v has keep that voltage always no matter what but this card not.but ok i understand ....


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That's normal. Yoi shouldn't habe sent it back. *Every 780 you get will do that. Its vdroop and it can't be disabled as of yet.* I wouldn't expect it to either considering people want stuff for the 780ti. Wish I had the coding knowledge to disable it. :/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> yep two card and the same thing but ok what i can do ?i hade evga gtx 680 classified and i remeber when i puted say 1.3v has keep that voltage always no matter what but this card not.but ok i understand ....


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*


thanks for giving me a laugh. your sig quote is so funny.


----------



## jameyscott

Haha, you're welcome.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> yep two card and the same thing but ok what i can do ?i hade evga gtx 680 classified and i remeber when i puted say 1.3v has keep that voltage always no matter what but this card not.but ok i understand ....


The GTX 780 Classified does not use the NCP4206 controller so there is no Vdroop fix for it. What you can do is get an EVBot (if you can find one), which will allow you to go over 1.35v, and then under load when there's Vdroop, you can make up for it by setting a higher voltage with the EVBot.


----------



## Banedox

Hazzah I make the hall of fame! Finally!
*GPU*
Core = +333 (1410)
Memory = +300 (1900)
1.35 vcore(i had it set to 1.4 just for stability, seems stable at 1.35 tho)

I can also overclock my CPU a bit higher as well, it is only at 3.7ghz right now..


----------



## gagac1971

i am sorry for my trooling but i dont have to much brain for this but strong what i can do about vdroop.i can get 1360 whit say 1.26v is that max what ican do?


----------



## gagac1971

i have also evbot and i will try but i alwredy tryed and about 1397 mhz and say 1.38 then during loud voltage droops to say 1.28 and is my best overclock.....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i am sorry for my trooling but i dont have to much brain for this but strong what i can do about vdroop.i can get 1360 whit say 1.26v is that max what ican do?


Adjust voltage to get the load voltage you need, like every other card out there except reference Titan, 780 & 780Ti has always been.


----------



## Banedox

Finally have my classified going! On water and made a record!

Sky V2 Bios
Core is 1460mhz (+375)
Mem is 1925mhz(+350)


----------



## unforgiven83

Someone teach me how to oc mine








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/vy6rx/


----------



## fleetfeather

Ahahahaha banedox makin me laff


----------



## gagac1971

grettings for my friend jameyscott....lol
then this is my score whit classified controller oon 1.31v vdroop to 1.27v.....
this vdroop is annoying me so much......


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Ahahahaha banedox makin me laff


Now why am I making you laugh?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Now why am I making you laugh?


1 month ago: 'omg my classified is awful, doesn't do Xmhz with Yvolts. Classified is not worth it, total ripoff'

Today: 'omg my classified is a beast, look I'm in HOF'

Looks like someone figured out how to use their card


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 1 month ago: 'omg my classified is awful, doesn't do Xmhz with Yvolts. Classified is not worth it, total ripoff'
> 
> Today: 'omg my classified is a beast, look I'm in HOF'
> 
> Looks like someone figured out how to use their card


Ill give you a note this is my 2nd card... the other one actually had a problem at stock setting on load, so I rma'd it got this one which has a 63% asic so its very close to a KINGPIN, chip wise.


----------



## fleetfeather

Oh, we're still talking about ASIC % in here? Ill see myself out again


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Oh, we're still talking about ASIC % in here? Ill see myself out again


not really was just saying i saw a correlation,=P


----------



## fleetfeather

What was the 'problem with stock settings at load' on the first card btw?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Here is my validation for Kingpin:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mg9e3/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkinslo*
> 
> Please add me to the list http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kgysb/ EVGA 780 TI CLASSIFIED ACX DB
> 
> rkinslo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Can i join?? http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5m95k/
> 
> The pwm thing is new to me, can any frequency be used???
> not got my MM yet, can anyone tell me the (approximate) actual voltage when using 1.4v via the tool??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pickardj73*
> 
> Here is my validation. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8n6cw/
> Have a 780ti classified 3gb card was wondering what bios i should use to overclock for Air cooled everyday Gaming mostly FPS games? Also what settings in gtx classified controller and EVGA prcision X control. Sorry for so many questions but new to overclocking and dont wanna mess up my new card. Thankyou for any help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EternalRift*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3a7ns/
> 
> My 780 Classified arrived a day early in the snow no less. Been playing around with it a bit.
> 
> I seem to be able to do +125 core and +125 memory on Heaven with no artifacts. Can't seem to get this overclock stable at all in Farcry 3 though. I'll continue messing with it, but does anyone have a similar card and a stable overclock they can share?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unforgiven83*
> 
> Someone teach me how to oc mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/vy6rx/


List updated. Welcome everyone.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> What was the 'problem with stock settings at load' on the first card btw?


honestly I am not entirely sure my computer would restart, every now and then.


----------



## spikeSP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> yes that is right HC is a crap water block ( SORRY EVGA I LOVE YOUR GPUS ) but all water blocks perform on the core a round the same -+ 4c
> 
> witch does not really matter where you want to find a great water block is to see how it will cool the VRM
> and the EK block is the best at cooling the VRM
> 
> if you want the most out of your block/ water cooling get the EK block


For what it's worth thus far I've noticed running my card for some time at 1.35 volts in my loop for my HC, my card core has yet to exceed 34 and my VRM has yet to exceed 45 on heavy load. Slightly higher than I'd like the latter temp to be, but not like what is in that chart at all.


----------



## Gunslinger.




----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*


Dear god, I hope that quad setup is kept in a bloody icebox... cause if not you should be bale to cook on that...


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> List updated. Welcome everyone.


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ndrqd/
I bought the card 9 years ago


----------



## santywang

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/aw6b6/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*


VHery nice!

they look very "clean" don't they? Until we connect all the cables, probeits, bridge, etc. Maybe Nvidia is working on a bridge-less SLI?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Anyone else have the issue with Farcry 3's menu and splash screens being the most stressful thing around to their card? I lose 65 MHz because of a menu screen.







I've played the game already and the extra MHz make no real difference, I'm just curious if anyone knows the answer to this oddity.

If I bump it up after I am in game, I am golden until I need to do anything that requires the splash screen. I can run everything else at 1359 at 1.35 V, yet anything over 1293 will driver crash almost instantly with Farcry 3's splash/inventory screen.

This is on a 780Ti core that is only stable at 1215 MHz at 1.21 volts. Needless to say I'm happy that we actually have voltage and PWM frequency control.









For those rare few with coil whine issues. Just wanted to say that I got a 1300 supernova installed and the coil whine has completely disappeared. Previous PSU was a 750 watt Antec.


----------



## coelacanth

Far Cry 3 does odd things. I've been playing with no problems and then the game crashes from the menu screen. There was a time when I couldn't play with SLI enabled without my computer hard locking within 30 minutes.


----------



## Clexzor

Hey picked up a 780 Classified today at microcenter since I sold some of my other pc hardware and a 290 for profit lol anyways....I had originaly grabbed a 780 lightning however once I started overclocking it...it had some serious issues going past 1190mhz...lol and would cuase black screen randomly. So I took it back spent 20$ more and got the classified...as I don't feel like waiting for Maxwell

Anyways seems I got s descent one results below...on stock bios also +62mv 110% power 1306/1700 --- haven't tried higher on them mem...says its Hynix

max temp on air 71c max vrm temp 55c

firestrike regular - 10500



http://imgur.com/fp42TUc


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*


Very nice. The only thing that stopped me from doing something similar is the power requirement. I only have a 15A circuit and it isn't even dedicated to the computer room.


----------



## Cyclops

So I stripped my 780 Ti Classy to prepare it for the EK block and I noticed something strange. The block doesn't cover the 6 VRMs on the right side of the PCB. I'm guessing this is normal? EVGA's integrated plate had it covered alongside the main VRMs and the memory modules.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> So I stripped my 780 Ti Classy to prepare it for the EK block and I noticed something strange. The block doesn't cover the 6 VRMs on the right side of the PCB. I'm guessing this is normal? EVGA's integrated plate had it covered alongside the main VRMs and the memory modules.


I assume you are talking about the ones closest to the 8 pins... There was many posts throughout other areas talking about that. EVGA and EK both said they didn't cause any heat issues.

*Edit* I will try to find the threads and the pictures of you  *


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah, I read the above too but then I also did read just yesterday that the hottest part of the card is near that area, someone put a fan blowing against it (it's the PCB, not the chips themselves).


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2029760&mpage=2 the images and conversation about the block start on page 2 (linked) and continue on after that. I personally love the look of the EK blocks. I would like to see them with a light bar, kind of like the EVGA Hydro coppers, but you can't have the best of both worlds all the time.

*I will have a fan on both cards, in that area, as well. I feel that the combination of light air movement on the back and blocks on the front will help all around, and most certainly shouldn't hurt at all.


----------



## funkmetal

So, I'm tempted to get a EVGA Pro SLI Bridge for my 2 Classy's, Thoughts? I am looking at the 2/3 way so it would fit with the RIVE @ 16x/16x


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So, I'm tempted to get a EVGA Pro SLI Bridge for my 2 Classy's, Thoughts? I am looking at the 2/3 way so it would fit with the RIVE @ 16x/16x


Not sure if that's a good idea. The EVGA forums were littered with people needing to RMA the initial release units. Maybe they have figured it out........ One guy had three in a row that didn't work, he was here on the OCN talking about it, his regular bridges worked just fine. I say, do at own risk, and if you have to RMA, so be it......


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Not sure if that's a good idea. The EVGA forums were littered with people needing to RMA the initial release units. Maybe they have figured it out........ One guy had three in a row that didn't work, he was here on the OCN talking about it, his regular bridges worked just fine. I say, do at own risk, and if you have to RMA, so be it......


Ah ok, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Not sure if that's a good idea. The EVGA forums were littered with people needing to RMA the initial release units. Maybe they have figured it out........ One guy had three in a row that didn't work, he was here on the OCN talking about it, his regular bridges worked just fine. I say, do at own risk, and if you have to RMA, so be it......


I have two of them, for two separate systems. I will check them out when I am able to install them in the next few weeks.


----------



## gagac1971

anybody know to explain me for what serve PWM CONTROL in CLASSIFIED SOFTWARE VOLTAGE CONTROLLER?
thanks


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> anybody know to explain me for what serve PWM CONTROL in CLASSIFIED SOFTWARE VOLTAGE CONTROLLER?
> thanks


It adjust the frequency of the power circuit feeding the GPU. Higher values result in a tiny increase in voltage but increase the stability of the overclock far more than increasing voltage alone.

At 1.35 V with no PWM increase, I can get 1306 stable. With PWM to 549, I am stable at 1359. To get 1359 stable without PWM takes a bit over 1.4 volts.


----------



## gagac1971

my gtx 780 classified can get 1306 mhz just whit precision x 63mv -mean 1.2V.on 1397 mhz i must put arround 1.32V.i think is nice oveclock capability...
thanks deaf jam for your help


----------



## demonunicorn

GPU-Z Validation
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6yuef/


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Sorry man, I really don't want to be that guy but you have to watch out for the ToS. I know you probably didn't know but doing stuff like this can get you in trouble.


Oh ok I really didn't know, I tought that it was normal to ask in here since it's the topic ... I am going to read the ToS


----------



## JDookie

Which BIOS would be optimal for a 780 Ti Classified on water? skyn3t or ftw2002??


----------



## ocgoober

Hey folks. I recently picked up an EVGA 780ti Classified to replace my Titan and I'm trying to get up to speed OC'ing to get the most out of it. I'll be sticking with air cooling. I'm going to try working my way through as much of this thread as possible but holy 874 pages Batman!!

If some could take pity on me and point me in the right direction I would really really appreciate it. Here's Some of the questions banging around in my noggin at the moment:

Which BIOS would you recommend?
What tools are best for overclocking this card?
Should I be looking for anything other than artifacts and GPU temp when testing?

Are there other questions I should be asking??

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mike813

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocgoober*
> 
> Hey folks. I recently picked up an EVGA 780ti Classified to replace my Titan and I'm trying to get up to speed OC'ing to get the most out of it. I'll be sticking with air cooling. I'm going to try working my way through as much of this thread as possible but holy 874 pages Batman!!
> 
> If some could take pity on me and point me in the right direction I would really really appreciate it. Here's Some of the questions banging around in my noggin at the moment:
> 
> Which BIOS would you recommend?
> What tools are best for overclocking this card?
> Should I be looking for anything other than artifacts and GPU temp when testing?
> 
> Are there other questions I should be asking??
> 
> Thanks a lot!


+1 just recently bought one. I would like to know too.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocgoober*
> 
> Which BIOS would you recommend?
> What tools are best for overclocking this card?
> Should I be looking for anything other than artifacts and GPU temp when testing?
> 
> Are there other questions I should be asking??
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike813*
> 
> +1 just recently bought one. I would like to know too.


Go to the first page and look under the 780 Ti section and download skyn3t's Rev 2 bios. Make sure it's for your card. Then you also look for the Classy tool on the first page. That's the tool that you'll be using for overvolting. You'll want to use the core, memory and pwm slider when you overclock. With that you'll be using precision x as the tool to increase your core and memory clock. Yes when you're overclocking you'll mostly looking for artifacts. Some would say that you can past with just a little bit of it.


----------



## gagac1971

new evga gtx 780 classified owner...
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/528qq/


----------



## ocgoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Go to the first page and look under the 780 Ti section and download skyn3t's Rev 2 bios. Make sure it's for your card. Then you also look for the Classy tool on the first page. That's the tool that you'll be using for overvolting. You'll want to use the core, memory and pwm slider when you overclock. With that you'll be using precision x as the tool to increase your core and memory clock. Yes when you're overclocking you'll mostly looking for artifacts. Some would say that you can past with just a little bit of it.


Thanks so much knersie69! Just one quick question: the pwm slider boosts fan speed, right? Assuming that's correct, why do it that way instead of through precision x?


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocgoober*
> 
> Thanks so much knersie69! Just one quick question: the pwm slider boosts fan speed, right? Assuming that's correct, why do it that way instead of through precision x?


No it has nothing to do with fan speed. The only thing that it has in common with fans is that it uses the same method to deliver energy to the components that need it. You can have pwm on a motherboard as well. All it does is it delivers a much more stable stream of electricity to the core so and the core can better utilize it so it has to do with efficiency.

If that bored you, the benefits are that you'll be able to be stable at a higher core clock speed with it than what you could have gotten without it. Don't push it too far in the beginning, you won't need to go that far anyways.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocgoober*
> 
> Thanks so much knersie69! Just one quick question: the pwm slider boosts fan speed, right? Assuming that's correct, why do it that way instead of through precision x?


NO, see this post http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/8720#post_21704347 its only on the last page by deafjam


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocgoober*
> 
> Thanks so much knersie69! Just one quick question: the pwm slider boosts fan speed, right? Assuming that's correct, why do it that way instead of through precision x?


No it has nothing to do with fan speed. The only thing that it has in common with fans is that it uses the same method to deliver energy to the components that need it. You can have pwm on a motherboard as well. All it does is it delivers a much more stable stream of electricity to the core so and the core can better utilize it so it has to do with efficiency.

If that bored you, the benefits are that you'll be able to be stable at a higher core clock speed with it than what you could have gotten without it. Don't push it too far in the beginning, you won't need to go that far anyways.


----------



## Banedox

I have a question, so what is up with a blue blinking/flashing screen sometimes overclocking?


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Out of curiosity what do you guys think would be the most important improvement that evga could make for a second version of the evbot.


So no other EVbot owners in this thread?

Myself I would like to see Frequency control added to the evbot. Fan speed control. The ability to set the frequency and voltages for both loaded and idle states. And to have all settings persist after shutdown and be applied at startup. Making EVGA the only company to offer full VGA overclocking outside of the OS, just like we've had for CPU's forever.


----------



## Mydog

Just Playing with single TI tonight


----------



## cosmomobay

I need help with a problem I am having with two new 780 classified with helix mem.

Before I reflash my bios I did a baseline benchmark with Heaven and Valley then, nothing crashed and the score was pretty good, I was like great better than my old once.

This is were everything went to Sh..t. I flash the bios with version 3 from the Classified front page, everything took, so great. I started overclocking with PT at 200 %. First I did offset up to a +200 before it crash, couldn't go over that even with the voltage set to 1.35. I went to MEM got that to +350 before crash. Now I tie the two together and everything crashes.

I dial everything back to zero with voltage to 1.25 and Pwr target to 200% still crashes, everything back to zero and no good, still crashes.

I am on a new windows 8.1 install, I did this for the new cards because of the problems I was having with the old ones.

My two cards are cooled by, two H55 and fans for the Mem, still using the front plate to aid with cooling and a fan on the back plate to aid with the cooling.

My temps at idle is 38degs for the first card and 35 for the sec card, at load my temp are 58/48 the highest it ever gets.

I notice the bios version for the new cards are different from the old cards. 80.80.31.01.80 and if I remember the old ones were 80.80.21.01.

I flash the cards back and everything is good.

Please I need some inputs or idea. I am about to go full water. I don't think it's the cards, I think it's something to do with the Bios.

Thanks


----------



## ocgoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> NO, see this post http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/8720#post_21704347 its only on the last page by deafjam


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> No it has nothing to do with fan speed. The only thing that it has in common with fans is that it uses the same method to deliver energy to the components that need it. You can have pwm on a motherboard as well. All it does is it delivers a much more stable stream of electricity to the core so and the core can better utilize it so it has to do with efficiency.
> 
> If that bored you, the benefits are that you'll be able to be stable at a higher core clock speed with it than what you could have gotten without it. Don't push it too far in the beginning, you won't need to go that far anyways.


Thank you both very much. You have saved me a lot of time!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> I need help with a problem I am having with two new 780 classified with helix mem.
> 
> Before I reflash my bios I did a baseline benchmark with Heaven and Valley then, nothing crashed and the score was pretty good, I was like great better than my old once.
> 
> This is were everything went to Sh..t. I flash the bios with version 3 from the Classified front page, everything took, so great. I started overclocking with PT at 200 %. First I did offset up to a +200 before it crash, couldn't go over that even with the voltage set to 1.35. I went to MEM got that to +350 before crash. Now I tie the two together and everything crashes.
> 
> I dial everything back to zero with voltage to 1.25 and Pwr target to 200% still crashes, everything back to zero and no good, still crashes.
> 
> I am on a new windows 8.1 install, I did this for the new cards because of the problems I was having with the old ones.
> 
> My two cards are cooled by, two H55 and fans for the Mem, still using the front plate to aid with cooling and a fan on the back plate to aid with the cooling.
> 
> My temps at idle is 38degs for the first card and 35 for the sec card, at load my temp are 58/48 the highest it ever gets.
> 
> I notice the bios version for the new cards are different from the old cards. 80.80.31.01.80 and if I remember the old ones were 80.80.21.01.
> 
> I flash the cards back and everything is good.
> 
> Please I need some inputs or idea. I am about to go full water. I don't think it's the cards, I think it's something to do with the Bios.
> 
> Thanks


What power supply are you running?


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys i just playing whit my evga gtx 780 classified and playing bf4 some 3 hours on 1372 mhz just whit 1.3V.....
nice overclock capability.also temp never pass 72c...i am sure that i can even play at that clock whit less voltage


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> What power supply are you running?


Corsair AX1200i


----------



## scyy

Is it normal for the classified tool's voltage change not to show in precision x? I see the VDDC change in gpu-z and it does get stable at higher clocks so I feel it is changing but precision x just stays at 1.212v.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Corsair AX1200i


Okay. You should have plenty of power then.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> Is it normal for the classified tool's voltage change not to show in precision x? I see the VDDC change in gpu-z and it does get stable at higher clocks so I feel it is changing but precision x just stays at 1.212v.


This has been repeated a thousand times already. Precision will not report voltages over 1.212v.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> Is it normal for the classified tool's voltage change not to show in precision x? I see the VDDC change in gpu-z and it does get stable at higher clocks so I feel it is changing but precision x just stays at 1.212v.


Yes, Precision does not read the higher voltage.


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Okay. You should have plenty of power then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been repeated a thousand times already. Precision will not report voltages over 1.212v.


I skimmed the thread quite a bit and never saw that mentioned, sorry I didn't spend hours reading every single post. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Yes, Precision does not read the higher voltage.


Thanks for the answer without the attitude.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Okay. You should have plenty of power then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so frustrated right now, could if be the helix mem


----------



## cosmomobay

^@criminal

I am so frustrated right now.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> I skimmed the thread quite a bit and never saw that mentioned, sorry I didn't spend hours reading every single post. Thanks.
> Thanks for the answer without the attitude.


Sorry about the attitude. I apologize.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> ^@criminal
> 
> I am so frustrated right now.


Are you a position where you can take out one of the cards, so you can just test them one at a time?


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Sorry about the attitude. I apologize.
> Are you a position where you can take out one of the cards, so you can just test them one at a time?[/quot
> 
> Yes, I can. I thought about that, but during my frustrations it total slipped my mind. will try that. +1


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Sorry about the attitude. I apologize.
> Are you a position where you can take out one of the cards, so you can just test them one at a time?[/quot
> 
> Yes, I can. I thought about that, but during my frustrations it total slipped my mind. will try that. +1
Click to expand...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> So no other EVbot owners in this thread?
> 
> Myself I would like to see Frequency control added to the evbot. Fan speed control. The ability to set the frequency and voltages for both loaded and idle states. And to have all settings persist after shutdown and be applied at startup. Making EVGA the only company to offer full VGA overclocking outside of the OS, just like we've had for CPU's forever.


That would be cool. Evbot does have 4 different profiles. Once saved it only takes a button press to have all settings go back to what you wanted. I know it's not automatic but it's very close. I think it would be dangerous to have some of the settings stick after shutdown. a lot of people might forget.

Clock and mem speeds would be awesome. Like a hand held precision x with voltage control.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That would be cool. Evbot does have 4 different profiles. Once saved it only takes a button press to have all settings go back to what you wanted. I know it's not automatic but it's very close. I think it would be dangerous to have some of the settings stick after shutdown. a lot of people might forget.
> 
> Clock and mem speeds would be awesome. Like a hand held precision x with voltage control.


Maybe that'll be in the updated version that Jacob was talking about? hint hint, nudge nudge @EVGA-JacobF


----------



## Bhunivelze

Hi new to the scene and forum. Please add me to the list.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/g8s39/

Looking forward to seeing what my new rig can do.





PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (£239.99 @ Aria PC)
*Thermal Compound:* Coollaboratory Liquid Pro 0.15g Thermal Paste (£11.27 @ Overclockers.co.uk)
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VI FORMULA ATX LGA1150 Motherboard (£219.44 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Memory:* G.Skill Trident X 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (£134.99 @ Novatech)
*Storage:* Crucial M500 480GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (£203.99 @ Aria PC)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" Solid State Disk (£237.78 @ Aria PC)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Video Card (£603.34 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Case:* Fractal Design Define R4 w/Window (Titanium Grey) ATX Mid Tower Case (£86.62 @ Aria PC)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan (£15.98 @ Amazon UK)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan (£15.98 @ Amazon UK)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan (£15.98 @ Amazon UK)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan (£15.98 @ Amazon UK)
*Optical Drive:* Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD/CD Writer (£11.92 @ CCL Computers)
*Other:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit DVD - OEM (FQC-06949) (£106.99)
*Other:* Seasonic 860w '80 Plus Platinum' Modular Power Supply (£199.99)
*Other:* EK FC780 GTX Classy Full Cover Waterblock : Nickel Acetal (£74.98)
*Other:* EK FC780 GTX Classy Backplate : Black (£18.28)
*Other:* EK Coolstream PE 240 240mm Dual Radiator (£33.33)
*Other:* EK Supreme LTX CSQ Intel CPU Waterblock : Nickel Acetal (£33.99)
*Other:* EK D5 Vario X-RES 140 Pump and Reservoir (£107.95)
*Total:* £2388.77
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-02-03 20:17 GMT+0000)_


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Hello Guys,

I noticed something really weird when registering my card. In the place purchased section it says "EVGA RMA" does this means that the retailer bought the card from the RMA which would mean that my card is fixed "RMAed" card?

I am really scared at the moment :S

Thanks for your answer


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Just Playing with single TI tonight


Fantastic stuff Mydog, great card you have there, highest mine will go 1424/2080, should get my Evbot back soon, it may make a slight difference


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Fantastic stuff Mydog, great card you have there, highest mine will go 1424/2080, should get my Evbot back soon, it may make a slight difference


Thanks








I've got the EVBOT hooked up to both my GPU's but didn't use it in that run as I didn't need to.









1.4125 vcore
1.72 vmem
1.114 PEX
400 PWM freq

All set in the Classy controller software


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the EVBOT hooked up to both my GPU's but didn't use it in that run as I didn't need to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.4125 vcore
> 1.72 vmem
> 1.114 PEX
> 400 PWM freq
> 
> All set in the Classy controller software


What voltage is the card pulling on core under load?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> What voltage is the card pulling on core under load?


Not measured, sorry


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Sorry about the attitude. I apologize.
> Are you a position where you can take out one of the cards, so you can just test them one at a time?


All good,

I'm loving this card so far, get 1255mhz at 1.212v and can bench up to the upper 1300mhz's before temps cause artifacting when over volted.


----------



## error-id10t

My TI Classy is still in the States but I've ordered my block now, not knowing what it can do and waiting.. painful. 10 days supposedly.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Are you a position where you can take out one of the cards, so you can just test them one at a time?


ok, I tried one card at a time in different PCI slots, #1 and #2 bios and I am getting the same results. they both crash with default settings. But i can put in a +650 of mem before if crushes. If i dial that down and add core at all they crash.

I know it's not a power supply issue, in using a power meter, the draw is only 550 watt with one card. Could it be a MB. The cards are only 5 days old.

thanks


----------



## RADNOROCK

Hi all,

Having some trouble with my card hope you can help Flashed EVGA Rev. bios Have card at these settings:

Power 150%
core +170
Mem +550

NVVDD 1.23
FBVDD 1.66
PEXVDD Def.
PWM 416 Hz

I ran bench on Haven 3X no artifacting FPS 47 1440p 2days ago.

Was playing WOT today FRAPS reads 60-62 FPS 15 min into game screen starts artifacting and freezing, tryed again 4X within 10 min did it again. I tryed bringing the clock and mem. down still kept doing it @ +100 core. +400 Mem gave up put all settings back to Def.
except power 150% played for 2 hrs. no problems the part that really bugged me was FRAPS during the whole time read I was doing 120-130 FPS at Def. setting ***?


----------



## RADNOROCK

Just got myself a Overlord Tempest 270OC Monitor 28" IPS Grade A panel 1440P Res runs at 120 Hz its an awsome Monitor I went with this card to see the full potential of this screen never Oced a GPU before lots of CPU's but I'm new to this. Have to say I'm not sure I made the right pick in Cards I wanted to be able to get High FPS on games with this Monitor I mostly game with my PC and read this card would have no problem OCed on air but now I am not so sure when I get 120-130 FPS on Def. settings and 60-62 when OCed







thinking maybe I should return it and get another card any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RADNOROCK*
> 
> Just got myself a Overlord Tempest 270OC Monitor 28" IPS Grade A panel 1440P Res runs at 120 Hz its an awsome Monitor I went with this card to see the full potential of this screen never Oced a GPU before lots of CPU's but I'm new to this. Have to say I'm not sure I made the right pick in Cards I wanted to be able to get High FPS on games with this Monitor I mostly game with my PC and read this card would have no problem OCed on air but now I am not so sure when I get 120-130 FPS on Def. settings and 60-62 when OCed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking maybe I should return it and get another card any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


If your getting high FPS at default, and lower clocks when overclocked, then your overclock is failing. Start with default settings, and increase core speed in small steps till you either see FPS drop, or you start to artifact or driver crash, once you do see that, drop clocks to last previous stable setting, then do the same for the memory.

I would also stop using fraps and use software that is better.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RADNOROCK*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Was playing WOT today FRAPS reads 60-62 FPS 15 min into game screen starts artifacting and freezing, tryed again 4X within 10 min did it again. I tryed bringing the clock and mem. down still kept doing it @ +100 core. +400 Mem gave up put all settings back to Def.
> except power 150% played for 2 hrs. no problems the part that really bugged me was FRAPS during the whole time read I was doing 120-130 FPS at Def. setting ***?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I would also stop using fraps and use software that is better.


I started playing around with shadowplay this weekend and it's really great and there's almost no frame drops. I would definitely give it a try


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> I started playing around with shadowplay this weekend and it's really great and there's almost no frame drops. I would definitely give it a try


Lol, thank you, I couldn't remember the name of the software, Shadowplay!!!! It's been a long day.


----------



## renbin

Hi everybody,

My english is not very good an i hope you understand me







. I have a GTX 780 ti Classi. I'm really happy with the card. I practice with the EK Water Cooling Block. Is there a possibility the voltage to 1.30v permanently set? Maybe with a mod bios?

I hope the question was not answered earlier...


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renbin*
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> My english is not very good an i hope you understand me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have a GTX 780 ti Classi. I'm really happy with the card. I practice with the EK Water Cooling Block. Is there a possibility the voltage to 1.30v permanently set? Maybe with a mod bios?
> 
> I hope the question was not answered earlier...


No there isn't a way to set it at that voltage permanently. You have to use the tool every time. It's not to bad the tool saves the settings so you just have to open it.


----------



## CanadaSpy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renbin*
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> My english is not very good an i hope you understand me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have a GTX 780 ti Classi. I'm really happy with the card. I practice with the EK Water Cooling Block. Is there a possibility the voltage to 1.30v permanently set? Maybe with a mod bios?
> 
> I hope the question was not answered earlier...


Nice card I got 2 plus the ek blocks and as for that voltage bios mod I'm sure if anybody is working on it I'm sure it would be skyn3t. Also if you can find one Evbot is the closest to the mod you're interested in, but if you're like me and you can't find eve bot dl the 780ti classified skyn3t bios flash it then dl the classified voltage tool at the beginning of this thread.
Ps I'm not sure exactly if the 780ti classy skyn3t bios is listed for dl in this thread still. Might have to look for it.Also I'd recommend using MSI afterburner beta 18 instead of evga precision. Good luck.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CanadaSpy007*
> 
> Nice card I got 2 plus the ek blocks and as for that voltage bios mod I'm sure if anybody is working on it I'm sure it would be skyn3t. Also if you can find one Evbot is the closest to the mod you're interested in, but if you're like me and you can't find eve bot dl the 780ti classified skyn3t bios flash it then dl the classified voltage tool at the beginning of this thread.
> Ps I'm not sure exactly if the 780ti classy skyn3t bios is listed for dl in this thread still. Might have to look for it.Also I'd recommend using MSI afterburner beta 18 instead of evga precision. Good luck.


I'm pretty sure if they could have had a bios with that capability for this card, we would have had it by now. The tool gives you other settings as well that are very useful.

Yes the bios for all the card's bios are in the first post just scroll through there and find the one you're looking for. I would say to go with skynets bios it worked for everybody.

Why would you recommend afterburner over precision x? Just curious.


----------



## renbin

Thank you very much for the quick replies







. I've already thought that there is still no Bios for...


----------



## CanadaSpy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> I'm pretty sure if they could have had a bios with that capability for this card, we would have had it by now. The tool gives you other settings as well that are very useful.
> 
> Yes the bios for all the card's bios are in the first post just scroll through there and find the one you're looking for. I would say to go with skynets bios it worked for everybody.
> 
> Why would you recommend afterburner over precision x? Just curious.


Going from my experience and from research on both the the programs. MSI is just more stable ( on skyn3t bios evga precision read 200% power target and MSI read 300% which was what it was suppose to be )and the one thing I have to say about the skyn3t bios is I had to go back to the ln2 bios because I had trouble blue screening when trying turn on sli or turn it off did a fresh os install and got so worse I couldn't even get it to go into sli at all. Flash back to stock bios works fine. Really miss that 300% power target


----------



## error-id10t

Both versions max. out at 900W, not sure where the 200% comes from, 2nd revision appears to show 150% (still 900W). Considering the stock appears to max. out @ 330W either is a fair jump and a slight bump in clock, can't see any other differences.. but then I don't have this card yet and nobody has answered my questions on the vBIOS modding.


----------



## CanadaSpy007

Yeah I'm talking about the power target % slider, just flashed to the skyn3t rev2 bios and in MSI and evga precision slider maxes at 150% when the read me for the skyn3t bios says the slider will go to 200% not to mention everytime I flash to skyn3t bios my pc blue screens instantly when I turn sli on or off in nvidia control panel :s pretty sure I'm using EZ3flash correctly so I'm not sure what's wrong flash back to stock ln2 bios sli works fine.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CanadaSpy007*
> 
> Yeah I'm talking about the power target % slider, just flashed to the skyn3t rev2 bios and in MSI and evga precision slider maxes at 150% when the read me for the skyn3t bios says the slider will go to 200% not to mention everytime I flash to skyn3t bios my pc blue screens instantly when I turn sli on or off in nvidia control panel :s pretty sure I'm using EZ3flash correctly so I'm not sure what's wrong flash back to stock ln2 bios sli works fine.


I got the same problem here when turning on or off SLI or updating drivers but I'm pretty sure it's because I don't clean out old drivers first


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CanadaSpy007*
> 
> Yeah I'm talking about the power target % slider, just flashed to the skyn3t rev2 bios and in MSI and evga precision slider maxes at 150% when the read me for the skyn3t bios says the slider will go to 200% not to mention everytime I flash to skyn3t bios my pc blue screens instantly when I turn sli on or off in nvidia control panel :s pretty sure I'm using EZ3flash correctly so I'm not sure what's wrong flash back to stock ln2 bios sli works fine.


I had the same thing just flash the bios turn off your PC

than bot the PC with the GPUs on the Stock green bios turn on SLI

shot down the PC and reboot with the GPUs on Skys bios than you will be in SLI

with Skys bios


----------



## CanadaSpy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I got the same problem here when turning on or off SLI or updating drivers but I'm pretty sure it's because I don't clean out old drivers first


Yeah I did a reformat fresh os reinstall and I get the sli issue. Not sure what it is doesn't do it with the stock bios and re flashed the skynet rev2 bios is it normal for the power target slider to max at 150% instead of 200% in MSI afterburner and evga precision.


----------



## CanadaSpy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> I had the same thing just flash the bios turn off your PC
> 
> than bot the PC with the GPUs on the Stock green bios turn on SLI
> 
> shot down the PC and reboot with the GPUs on Skys bios than you will be in SLI
> 
> with Skys bios


Seems pretty ghetto lol ( I guess it's good that my pc restarts in 10 seconds. Check your slider not sure where this power target of 150% is coming from should be 200%


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CanadaSpy007*
> 
> Seems pretty ghetto lol ( I guess it's good that my pc restarts in 10 seconds. Check your slider not sure where this power target of 150% is coming from should be 200%


no the new bios is 150% and the old bios is 200%

but 150% is more then you will ever need any way


----------



## CanadaSpy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> no the new bios is 150% and the old bios is 200%
> 
> but 150% is more then you will ever need any way


K as long as everybody is showing 150% just got confused cause the read me for the new skynet bios doesn't say 150% thought maybe my bios update went wrong also anybody else getting the instant bluescreens when stitch sli modes with the skynet bios


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CanadaSpy007*
> 
> K as long as everybody is showing 150% just got confused cause the read me for the new skynet bios doesn't say 150% thought maybe my bios update went wrong also anybody else getting the instant bluescreens when stitch sli modes with the skynet bios


I sad I was but not blue I was getting black

just do what I sad and your SLI should work


----------



## CanadaSpy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> I sad I was but not blue I was getting black
> 
> just do what I sad and your SLI should work


Well yeah I was getting black too but the error code says blue screen lol


----------



## CanadaSpy007

I know what you said will work. just wondering why there is a problem in the first place and why did before I reinstalled my windows it worked atleast sometimes.


----------



## Mydog

Good to know it's not just me who has black screens









And about the PT slider I always set it at max which seem to be 150%, never been close to that anyway.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Just Playing with single TI tonight


Sorry...........got to ask









Your screen shows two Classy Ti cards. How are you benching only one?

Not sure how that screen works.........really, I'm not sure.......


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Sorry...........got to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your screen shows two Classy Ti cards. How are you benching only one?
> 
> Not sure how that screen works.........really, I'm not sure.......


SLI is disabled within Nvidia control panel.


----------



## Kimir

He disabled SLI. When I'm benching on one card, I usually use the switch on the RIVE to disable the PCIe slot and unplug the power cables. Not that easy to remove a card in a waterloop.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Sorry...........got to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your screen shows two Classy Ti cards. How are you benching only one?
> 
> Not sure how that screen works.........really, I'm not sure.......


he probably just turn off SLI in the Nvidia panel


----------



## VSG

So if SLI is disabled, will the second card pretty much be inactive (as in, same function as with the PCI-E lane switches on some motherboard)? I thought both cards would still work, just not together.


----------



## lilchronic

it actually hurts his score because when you have two cards in and run 1 card it will be running at pci-e x8

.... unless his mobo allows it to run @x16 with two cadrs in


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> it actually hurts his score because when you have two cards in and run 1 card it will be running at pci-e x8
> 
> .... unless his mobo allows it to run @x16 with two cadrs in
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he has a Rampage IV Extreme so he could run both cards @ x16
Click to expand...


----------



## cosmomobay

Can someone please tell me how to send a zip file on PM


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> SLI is disabled within Nvidia control panel.












And as I'm running R4E both GPU's are on x16









I only use the switches when I want to bench the GPU that's not in the first PCIe lane.


----------



## error-id10t

Been meaning to ask, what is the TDP % you're seeing when you've over-volted say to 1.3v or more and using Sky vBIOS.. trying to see what kind of power it's drawing (need to know which revision you're using)?


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Been meaning to ask, what is the TDP % you're seeing when you've over-volted say to 1.3v or more and using Sky vBIOS.. trying to see what kind of power it's drawing (need to know which revision you're using)?


I am just assuming you're talking about the KPE.

So here it is:

1.3v on DMM = no adjustments on classy tool, just switches reads TDP% - 44%

1.3v classy tool with switches on reads 1.474v on DMM reads TDP% - 58%

This was with the newest bios from skyn3t on his thread. rev 3 -version 80.10.2C


----------



## Darklyspectre

Cant seem to be able to sell my classified. Wanted to sell it to buy a kingpin but oh well.


----------



## doctakedooty

So going from 780ti ref cards to ti classys how much increase in clocks can I see. 2 of my c ards do 1339 @ 1.21 bench gaming is about 1280. This is on air but will water cool the classys or my ref. My 3 rd ref is a rev 2 and does not clock as high. So what clocks am I looking at gaming stable on the classy ti or should I keep what I have or pick up some 780 classys? This will be 3 way sli like the ti cause its faster and leaves room for a forth. I will be doing nvidia surround soon with 1440p monitors at 120 hz


----------



## Mydog

I'm getting more and more impressed by these regular 780 TI Classified's









Running them on water at or close to 1500/2000 MHz in bench after bench


----------



## CanadaSpy007

Damn so you can turn off the pcie slot on rive that's a sweet feature because I have water cooling as well would the black edition have the same feature ?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CanadaSpy007*
> 
> Damn so you can turn off the pcie slot on rive that's a sweet feature because I have water cooling as well would the black edition have the same feature ?


Yes it does


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CanadaSpy007*
> 
> Damn so you can turn off the pcie slot on rive that's a sweet feature because I have water cooling as well would the black edition have the same feature ?


Yes the black edition does all the rog boards have that besides the gene if I remember correctly but may be only the extremes


----------



## CanadaSpy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'm getting more and more impressed by these regular 780 TI Classified's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running them on water at or close to 1500/2000 MHz in bench after bench


I must add how are some of you guys on here so lucky either I suck at overclocking or my 4770k is holding me back or I have terrible component lottery luck. Pretty sure my ti classys won't go past 1332 and 8000. Severely debating on getting 4930k + rampage black edition but I'm thinking I better wait for the haswell e and the x99 chipset.


----------



## CanadaSpy007

Hmm don't think my formula can sucks cause when I turn sli off it still runs at 8x


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'm getting more and more impressed by these regular 780 TI Classified's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running them on water at or close to 1500/2000 MHz in bench after bench


That's a great score! #6 on HOF.









So we get leaked bios from kingpin/TiN that perform better on 780 Ti classy than 780 Ti classy Kingpin.









Would someone already give us an unlocked Precision tool with access to the programmable chip just as Uwinder had given us an unlocked AB....


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CanadaSpy007*
> 
> Seems pretty ghetto lol ( I guess it's good that my pc restarts in 10 seconds. Check your slider not sure where this power target of 150% is coming from should be 200%


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> no the new bios is 150% and the old bios is 200%
> 
> but 150% is more then you will ever need any way


The separate BIOS operate on a different ratio when it comes to TDP. Some BIOS only allow 110% TDP but are actually far more of an allowance than a 200% TDP BIOS. It all depends on the ratio of the wattage to the %.


----------



## JDookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> That's a great score! #6 on HOF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we get leaked bios from kingpin/TiN that perform better on 780 Ti classy than 780 Ti classy Kingpin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would someone already give us an unlocked Precision tool with access to the programmable chip just as Uwinder had given us an unlocked AB....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> So we get leaked bios from kingpin/TiN that perform better on 780 Ti classy than 780 Ti classy Kingpin.


What leaked BIOS are you referring to??


----------



## provost

It's now the "official Evga" classy Ti bios, but these were leaked on another site prior to the official release.
These bios don't work on KPE. So, my tongue in cheek comment was to prompt anyone with the knowledge of the volt control programmable chip that might care to read this thread and take notice (or not.







)


----------



## JDookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> It's now the "official Evga" classy Ti bios, but these were leaked on another site prior to the official release.
> These bios don't work on KPE. So, my tongue in cheek comment was to prompt anyone with the knowledge of the volt control programmable chip that might care to read this thread and take notice (or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


ok, gotcha. Thank you for the clarification.

Out of curiosity, I seem to be hitting a brick wall at 1306MHz @ 1.25V on air. Does this sound about right?? I plan to go on water, but won't have all the parts for that for another week or two. Any higher voltage and I get driver crashes. Temp maxes out at 70C. Using the skyn3t v.2 BIOS by the way.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDookie*
> 
> ok, gotcha. Thank you for the clarification.
> 
> Out of curiosity, I seem to be hitting a brick wall at 1306MHz @ 1.25V on air. Does this sound about right?? I plan to go on water, but won't have all the parts for that for another week or two. Any higher voltage and I get driver crashes. Temp maxes out at 70C. Using the skyn3t v.2 BIOS by the way.


Sounds about right with the temp throttle kicking in. Take a read through here http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/1680
And you can compare your air OC results with some of the other members who might not have posted here yet...


----------



## Aesthethc

Hey guys, my card is set to 1.35v right now and i was wondering if anyone has measured their 780 classified to find out how much wattage its using? i know it wont be exactly the same but can someone roughly ballpark how much 1.35v will be?

Thanks. I am a noob at this please someone educated me


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> I am just assuming you're talking about the KPE.
> 
> So here it is:
> 
> 1.3v on DMM = no adjustments on classy tool, just switches reads TDP% - 44%
> 
> 1.3v classy tool with switches on reads 1.474v on DMM reads TDP% - 58%
> 
> This was with the newest bios from skyn3t on his thread. rev 3 -version 80.10.2C


Thanks for this, though I was after the standard TI Classy as that's what I'm waiting on (you guys having storms over there or why hasn't my card still left the States!).


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Thanks for this, though I was after the standard TI Classy as that's what I'm waiting on (you guys having storms over there or why hasn't my card still left the States!).


Agh sorry about that man, I wasn't sure but I wasn't doing anything so I thought I would do it. I'm sorry to hear that. Where did you order from?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CanadaSpy007*
> 
> I must add how are some of you guys on here so lucky either I suck at overclocking or my 4770k is holding me back or I have terrible component lottery luck. Pretty sure my ti classys won't go past 1332 and 8000. Severely debating on getting 4930k + rampage black edition but I'm thinking I better wait for the haswell e and the x99 chipset.


I'm running my 780 TI's on water which I can lower the temps to 4C ATM, your 4770k will not be as good as a X79 hex CPU when you're running two GPU's in most of the benches unless you can get it up to 6 GHz+.

Just a fun point while running the Firestrike X run my rig was pulling 1720W from the socket in GPU-test 1


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Just a fun point while running the Firestrike X run my rig was pulling 1720W from the socket in GPU-test 1


Are you only running it from the power supply that you have in your sig?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Are you only running it from the power supply that you have in your sig?


That and another 1200W


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> That and another 1200W


Thanks I was just wondering cause I need a new psu for my rig as my KPE is really bring it to it's knees. I posted about it in the Kingpin thread. I might get a EVGA P2


----------



## Aesthethc

Did some benchmarks and wow these Samsung RAM chips seriously overclock a lot! I had some Hynix RAM chips on my 670 FTW's and they werent able to pull off +675 like these.

Is this in any way considered "above average"? Or is this just "average" for all 780's? I dont think im anywhere near "golden" because i cant clock above 1400 mhz









Firestrike Extreme - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2382003



Firestrike - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2382139



3D Mark 11 Performance - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7927224



Heaven 4.0 Benchmark - 69.5 FPS - 1751 Score (8x AA, 1080p, Ultra Quality, Extreme Tessellation)


----------



## Doug2507

...


----------



## Nizzen

It is all about balance
Regards from Norway







http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/Firestrikeextreme5200mhzti1389-1955mem2133ram.jpg.html


----------



## Kimir

Sweet, almost 12k!


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Thanks I was just wondering cause I need a new psu for my rig as my KPE is really bring it to it's knees. I posted about it in the Kingpin thread. I might get a EVGA P2


Might as well go with the EVGA SuperNOVA 1300G2 It's only $229.95. I'm thinkin about just upgrading my ax860i to ax1200i since I already have the aftermarket cables. It will be about $100 upgrade, More after I lose depreciation money on my 860i but well worth it.


----------



## sdmf74

@ Aesthetic I "think" it's just the TI cards that get up around 1500mhz but I could be wrong


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'm getting more and more impressed by these regular 780 TI Classified's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running them on water at or close to 1500/2000 MHz in bench after bench


Impressive cards you have there. More impressive than any Kingpins I have seen.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Might as well go with the EVGA SuperNOVA 1300G2 It's only $229.95. I'm thinkin about just upgrading my ax860i to ax1200i since I already have the aftermarket cables. It will be about $100 upgrade, More after I lose depreciation money on my 860i but well worth it.


Ya after I said that I saw that the 1300w is just as much as the P2. I mean after seeing what wattage was being drawn from it some going till 950w I kinda thought if it's really necessary to get a whole new psu just for a couple of Valley runs because I mostly game and that only goes up to 460w. After seeing what this card can do I want to test out other evga products and Jacob has been teasing us by saying that evga is going to release their own custom cables as well


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Impressive cards you have there. More impressive than any Kingpins I have seen.


I was very close to pulling the trigger on two KPC but as I'm not going to use LN2 on them I didn't see the point when my regular TI Classy does so well on air and water cooling.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I was very close to pulling the trigger on two KPC but as I'm not going to use LN2 on them I didn't see the point when my regular TI Classy does so well on air and water cooling.


did you do a run of Fire Strike Extreme with only one card ?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> did you do a run of Fire Strike Extreme with only one card ?


Not yet but I will do that tonight if you'd like









I'm on Win 7 ATM as long as Hwbot doesn't allow scores from Win 8


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Not yet but I will do that tonight if you'd like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on Win 7 ATM as long as Hwbot doesn't allow scores from Win 8


ya I would like too see what you get

im on windows 7 too I hate windows 8 cant stand it


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I was very close to pulling the trigger on two KPC but as I'm not going to use LN2 on them I didn't see the point when my regular TI Classy does so well on air and water cooling.


here here, my 780 TI classified card can do 1485mhz core on air... so screw the kingpin card...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Ya after I said that I saw that the 1300w is just as much as the P2. I mean after seeing what wattage was being drawn from it some going till 950w I kinda thought if it's really necessary to get a whole new psu just for a couple of Valley runs because I mostly game and that only goes up to 460w. After seeing what this card can do I want to test out other evga products and Jacob has been teasing us by saying that evga is going to release their own custom cables as well


When did he tease about custom cables? I'm dying to get some green ones to match the new theme if my rig.


----------



## knersie69

I've seen him talk about it on two different occasions. He said they would have white, black, red and blue so sadly not any green. In another post he said there's no ETA for them yet. Here's the one post I could find:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1464548/evga-supernova-p2-1000w-cabling#post_21721488


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Just a fun point while running the Firestrike X run my rig was pulling 1720W from the socket in GPU-test 1


What volts were you running on the cards for this??


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> What volts were you running on the cards for this??


1.4250 vcore
1.72 vmem
1.114 pex
400 pwm freq


----------



## strong island 1

Hey guys, I know the last bios fixed the issue with the classified controller and the Kingpin but FTW12345 updated his tool. Maybe we can now use any bios we want with this tool. I will try it later.

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?p=27039#post27039


----------



## gagac1971

after bunch of overclocking i find that mine gtx 780 classified is not bad card.i can overclock to 1307 mhz whit 1.2v ,mean just adding more 38mv on precision x and say 1370 mhz whit 1.26v....
i will try now to break 1400 mhz on air...


----------



## gagac1971

guys one question?can i flash my regular 780 classified whit 780 ti classified bios?is safe to try?
why i am asking that-so that can put memory on higher clock.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> guys one question?can i flash my regular 780 classified whit 780 ti classified bios?is safe to try?
> why i am asking that-so that can put memory on higher clock.


No that won't work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> after bunch of overclocking i find that mine gtx 780 classified is not bad card.i can overclock to 1307 mhz whit 1.2v ,mean just adding more 38mv on precision x and say 1370 mhz whit 1.26v....
> i will try now to break 1400 mhz on air...


Yes go for it!









My first 780 Classified did 1306MHz at 1.212v and 1411MHz on air with 1.35v (not recommended for anything other than a really quick run on air).


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

I would not suggest it as it will likely brick the card.


----------



## gagac1971

ok just asking lol.hey mr.jakob i finally got the thing about overvolting it just necessary a little practice...


----------



## NateST

Honestly I would expect virtually every classified should hit 1400+ @ 1.35, good luck!


----------



## Taint3dBulge

So what bios is the latest and greatest.. Iv looked and dont see a date on any of them anymore.. Havnt updated in about 2 weeks...


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys on kingpin site has out new version of gtx Classified controler version v2.0.4.3 which are giving possibility to overvolt from limit 1.35v to 1.65v!!!


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey guys on kingpin site has out new version of gtx Classified controler version v2.0.4.3 which are giving possibility to overvolt from limit 1.35v to 1.65v!!!


I may stand corrected but that's only for the Kingpin, you won't be able to push the normal 780 Ti classified so high and less the 780 classified as it is locked at 1.35v


----------



## Mydog

Here's the requested Firestrike Extreme single 780 TI Classy run and I did a 3D11 Xtreme as well









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7930931


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1668012


Using water cooling only, dual loop, with a 360 + a 280 rad in each loop.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey guys on kingpin site has out new version of gtx Classified controler version v2.0.4.3 which are giving possibility to overvolt from limit 1.35v to 1.65v!!!


Can anyone confirm?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Can anyone confirm?


I just downloaded the new classy tool and yes it does allow up to 1.65V on the slider


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Can anyone confirm?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I just downloaded the new classy tool and yes it does allow up to 1.65V on the slider


I think he meant that it would go that high on the 780 classified and you have the KPE so there is still not proof that it will go that high on the 780 classy . I mean you can just download it and try it out but I highly doubt that the 780 will go that high as it has always been locked down to 1.35v, the 780 Ti classified was locked down to 1.5v


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hey guys, I know the last bios fixed the issue with the classified controller and the Kingpin but FTW12345 updated his tool. Maybe we can now use any bios we want with this tool. I will try it later.
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?p=27039#post27039


It allows for 1.65 volts NVVDD on the Classy Ti as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Can anyone confirm?


Confirmed


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Hey guys whats the difference between the skynet rev 1. bios and the skyn3t bios rev.2 (evga official fix bios rev.)? Right now Im using the Rev 2 PO-BE.. Just not sure if the rev 1 will help with higher clocks being more stable?


----------



## gagac1971

i just tryed new classified tool and yes you can go up to 1.65v and normaly that kind of voltage is way too high but just to know guys it can rise up to 1.6v.....


----------



## gagac1971

and then i tried to overclock at 1400 mhz and is not easy....i apply say 1.35v and hit 1400 mhz then ******* voltage droop droop to say 1.31v+- and crash.then i rise voltage to 1.4v and still crash.
my classified dont like high voltage it seems to me.to 1380mhz i can hit whit no problem but above that is not been easey...


----------



## JDookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> and then i tried to overclock at 1400 mhz and is not easy....i apply say 1.35v and hit 1400 mhz then ******* voltage droop droop to say 1.31v+- and crash.then i rise voltage to 1.4v and still crash.
> my classified dont like high voltage it seems to me.to 1380mhz i can hit whit no problem but above that is not been easey...


Yeah, I'm at that point as well, except at 1438MHz @ 1.4V. I can eek out 1450, but there's artifacts so I backed it down a tad.

How much voltage is safe on water?? Should I be nervous at 1.4, or do I still have room to go higher?

Mydog,
How much voltage are you running to hit 1513MHz??


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> and then i tried to overclock at 1400 mhz and is not easy....i apply say 1.35v and hit 1400 mhz then ******* voltage droop droop to say 1.31v+- and crash.then i rise voltage to 1.4v and still crash.
> my classified dont like high voltage it seems to me.to 1380mhz i can hit whit no problem but above that is not been easey...


What are your VRM temps at 1.35v? I got to 1411MHz (on air) with artifacts. It was definitely pushing it.


----------



## JDookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> What are your VRM temps at 1.35v? I got to 1411MHz (on air) with artifacts. It was definitely pushing it.


Wow, 1411 on air. That's pretty awesome. I couldn't get more than 1306 on air before artifacting began. How are you monitoring VRM temps??


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDookie*
> 
> Yeah, I'm at that point as well, except at 1438MHz @ 1.4V. I can eek out 1450, but there's artifacts so I backed it down a tad.
> 
> How much voltage is safe on water?? Should I be nervous at 1.4, or do I still have room to go higher?
> 
> Mydog,
> How much voltage are you running to hit 1513MHz??


I think lilchronic benched at 1.4 on air before on a standard 780, if you're running a full cover block I would say you'-re safe @ 1.4. My classy did 1473 on air @ 1.35.


----------



## Dissolution187

I have a question for all the pro OCers out there... I love my classy... the thing is a beast... but I am also frame hungry and greedy as hell.... My question is that I want more out of the card. I feel like I should pretty much never lag in games, and I don't think that is an unrealistic request for a 630.00 card. I am currently using EVGA Precision X, and I have the GPU clock to +117 and mem clock offset to 400MHz. My volts is at 1.212. I would really like to get more out of the card than this..... I mainly want to know if one game has an issue with the OC does that necessarily mean the OC is unstable, or could it be the game that I am playing?

Let me explain.... I pushed my core to +143 and played Crysis 3 for HOURS with no issues. Then I went and played Final Fantasy 14 with no issues..... then I went to Marvel Heroes..... and I the drivers failed on me..... Now I know this game is horribly optimized.... but does this still mean my OC is unstable because one game does not accept it?

Let me know if what I am saying does not make sense so that I can clarify. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

I know I am a greedy frame whore lol.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I have a question for all the pro OCers out there... I love my classy... the thing is a beast... but I am also frame hungry and greedy as hell.... My question is that I want more out of the card. I feel like I should pretty much never lag in games, and I don't think that is an unrealistic request for a 630.00 card. I am currently using EVGA Precision X, and I have the GPU clock to +117 and mem clock offset to 400MHz. My volts is at 1.212. I would really like to get more out of the card than this..... I mainly want to know if one game has an issue with the OC does that necessarily mean the OC is unstable, or could it be the game that I am playing?
> 
> Let me explain.... I pushed my core to +143 and played Crysis 3 for HOURS with no issues. Then I went and played Final Fantasy 14 with no issues..... then I went to Marvel Heroes..... and I the drivers failed on me..... Now I know this game is horribly optimized.... but does this still mean my OC is unstable because one game does not accept it?
> 
> Let me know if what I am saying does not make sense so that I can clarify. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I know I am a greedy frame whore lol.


I wouldn't consider the OC truly stable. If you really want frames, I would flesh out a stable OC for each game individually. I know I did it for BF3, BF4, and BL2.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I think lilchronic benched at 1.4 on air before on a standard 780, if you're running a full cover block I would say you'-re safe @ 1.4. My classy did 1473 on air @ 1.35.


no no im pretty sure that was you lolz my regular 780 was only on air for about 10 minutes to check if it was good.







i have my KPE on air now and have not gone past 1.25v yet 1346mhz core my mem is a dog though only +400 with 388 bios and +200 stock

EDIT: oh regular 780 yeah ive gone to 1.5v on the refrence 780 with water and ambient temps around 0°c


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDookie*
> 
> Wow, 1411 on air. That's pretty awesome. I couldn't get more than 1306 on air before artifacting began. How are you monitoring VRM temps??


I use HWInfo to keep an eye on VRM temps. I'm sure there are other software ways too, which I'd also like to hear about.


----------



## seryou92

The 780 Classy exhausts the hot air back into the case right? Is having a side panel fan as intake beneficial or does it do more harm than good? Perhaps removing the side intake or turning it into an exhaust might be better? Hmm ... if anyone can give some insight, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## cosmomobay

I know this a thread for the classy, which I have 2. My MB took a crop, so I am asking you to help me with my decision, here there are. gigabyte sniper 5 or asus Rampage dark. I know I would save some cash with the asus and 2011 chipset compare to 4770k.

Your option is valvable

Thanks


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seryou92*
> 
> The 780 Classy exhausts the hot air back into the case right? Is having a side panel fan as intake beneficial or does it do more harm than good? Perhaps removing the side intake or turning it into an exhaust might be better? Hmm ... if anyone can give some insight, I'd appreciate it.


I think you have to just see for yourself. Some people say they've lowered their temps 7-10C with the side fan as an exhaust, some say they have had good results with an intake.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> I know this a thread for the classy, which I have 2. My MB took a crop, so I am asking you to help me with my decision, here there are. gigabyte sniper 5 or asus Rampage dark. I know I would save some cash with the asus and 2011 chipset compare to 4770k.
> 
> Your option is valvable
> 
> Thanks


I'd personally go with the asus be. It's built off a tried and true motherboard. I really like my evga x79 dark though. Thing is a beast.


----------



## Doug2507

What sort of core clocks are you Ti Classy guys getting around 1.3v?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Jacob has been teasing us by saying that evga is going to release their own custom cables as well


I know this was a few pages back but this is great, I'll get more for my ax860i and aftermarket cables when I sell it (NOT HERE) and Instead of upgrading to ax1200i
I can Get the PSU I really want.....1300 watt EVGA!!!
JACOB, As soon as you know an ETA we would love to hear it?


----------



## Kimir

Would love to have some sleeved cable when I get mine too (all white, heatshrinkless).


----------



## Doug2507

Would anyone here consider swapping a good clocking classy for a KPE?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seryou92*
> 
> The 780 Classy exhausts the hot air back into the case right? Is having a side panel fan as intake beneficial or does it do more harm than good? Perhaps removing the side intake or turning it into an exhaust might be better? Hmm ... if anyone can give some insight, I'd appreciate it.


Exhaust should give you better results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Would anyone here consider swapping a good clocking classy for a KPE?


A Classy or a Classy Ti?


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Would anyone here consider swapping a good clocking classy for a KPE?


Stick with your KPE for a bit longer. I am hoping that someone can give us a better bios (Vince, Tin?) for you all air and water coolers.


----------



## Doug2507

Ti.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Ti.


Have you put your KPE on water?


----------



## HighTemplar

I'm loving 1440p @ 120hz on my Quad 780 Ti Build


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Have you put your KPE on water?


Certainly have, don't do air. 15.5k gpu FS, mem clocks like a bat out of hell (2075-XOC/tight) but core levels off around 1400mhz (boost) on relatively low volts then struggles to climb much higher. ([email protected] dmm). Would be great for air/WC gaming as core peaks quite early. Temp on both core/vrm don't push much higher than 30deg for 3D, Heaven pushes around 35deg. Ideally looking for a good clocking classy from someone looking to run LN2, or someone who isn't benching , that'll hit 15.6-7k+ FS & 7200+ FSE as a minimum.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> What sort of core clocks are you Ti Classy guys getting around 1.3v?


Some results with different water load temps at 1.3V with +508 PWM. With no PWM, within 10 seconds, driver crashes happen at all of the below speeds/temps. Core temps are 8-10 deg C higher than water.

water at 20.5 C . . . 1372
water at 25 C . . . 1345
water at 27 C . . . 1319
water at 30 C . . . 1306
water at 33 C . . . 1293
water at 35+ . . . 1280

I have a terrible Ti classy, most will do better than this. I can't bench over 1390ish without a cold day, instant crash on firestrike irregardless of voltage.

EDIT: This is as set in the classy tool.


----------



## Doug2507

Good post, just goes to show how much difference a little cold can make.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Some results with different water load temps at 1.3V with +508 PWM. With no PWM, within 10 seconds, driver crashes happen at all of the below speeds/temps. Core temps are 8-10 deg C higher than water.
> 
> water at 20.5 C . . . 1372
> water at 25 C . . . 1345
> water at 27 C . . . 1319
> water at 30 C . . . 1306
> water at 33 C . . . 1293
> water at 35+ . . . 1280
> 
> I have a terrible Ti classy, most will do better than this. I can't bench over 1390ish without a cold day, instant crash on firestrike irregardless of voltage.


cool post, thanks. +rep. that's really interesting.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> What sort of core clocks are you Ti Classy guys getting around 1.3v?


Need to know if you mean voltage set at 1.3 via EVBot or software or if you mean 1.3V on a DMM under 3D load.









We really need everyone reporting and showing results talking about the same thing.









And that's not even breaching the topic of clocks vs. boost clocks and how people say "I'm running at XXXXMHz"


----------



## GhostDog99

yup I was seeing the same thing my Classy would clock a lot higher when I was in the US and water was 10c

here it is so hot the water goes from 25c - 31c


----------



## cosmomobay

Are you a position where you can take out one of the cards, so you can just test them one at a time?[/quote]

@criminal

Thanks for your input. It seems as if my MB is bad. I am getting a sniper 5 and microcenter is doing me a favor and swapping out the cards.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'd personally go with the asus be. It's built off a tried and true motherboard. I really like my evga x79 dark though. Thing is a beast.


Thanks, I decided to go with the sniper 5 because of the hdmi output and Ethernet card. Plus of course the money savings.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Thanks, I decided to go with the sniper 5 because of the hdmi output and Ethernet card. Plus of course the money savings.


I thought you were switching to 2011?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Would love to have some sleeved cable when I get mine too (all white, heatshrinkless).











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431478374188326912
Will have red too.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Glad to share. Having a core that craps out really low has gotten me a bit more curious as to how temps and voltage are effecting clock speed. If I had the kind of Classy Ti many have, I probably wouldn't have that info.

The highest I can go today in Louisiana allows me to break 15K in graphics. This is an accomplishment on this card. I still can't get 1411 Mhz through a whole run with 16 C water, close though.

So here is my best run, 1396 at 1.5 volts











I wish these cards were actually binned to better clocks. I would gladly pay more for a well binned Classy Ti catering to water, not LN2 when the 880 Ti's drop. No additional voltage over 1.5 or whatever the equivalent for Maxwell will be, fancy switches, 3 power plugs, improved ACX cooling, etc. Just a great core to go with a great PCB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> yup I was seeing the same thing my Classy would clock a lot higher when I was in the US and water was 10c
> 
> here it is so hot the water goes from 25c - 31c


Same here, my water temps aren't the greatest despite a 4 - 5 C delta T. Having the computer upstairs means it is stuck in the hottest room of the house year round in Louisiana. At least I have a door in this room to outside for benching during the winter.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431478374188326912
> Will have red too.


!!!! Blue! I can't wait until this comes out. My build looks silly in blue and green with red cables.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431478374188326912
> Will have red too.


Put me in for red!


----------



## szeged

will the sleeving be super skinny like the 1500w classy cables? never really liked that


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Need to know if you mean voltage set at 1.3 via EVBot or software or if you mean 1.3V on a DMM under 3D load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really need everyone reporting and showing results talking about the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's not even breaching the topic of clocks vs. boost clocks and how people say "I'm running at XXXXMHz"


Completely agree. For me i prefer to refer to actual voltage rather than software. GPU-z/classy tool/evbot all report different voltage from what actual is, just a shame not everyone has a DMM at hand although with these cards i don't understand why you wouldn't. Vince has already shown how much of a difference actual v's classy tool is and some of those running 1.4v+ could well be hitting around 1.6v as Strong also pointed out before. Evbot's a little better with, mv switches off its' around +.1v at 1.4v on bot.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Completely agree. For me i prefer refer to actual voltage rather than software. GPU-z/classy tool/evbot all report different voltage from what actual is, just a shame not everyone has a DMM at hand although with these cards i don't understand why you wouldn't. Vince has already shown how much of a difference actual v's classy tool is and some of those running 1.4v+ could well be hitting around 1.6v as Strong pointed out before. Evbot's a little better with mv switches off its' around +.1v at 1.4v on bot.


.... @ def jam 1.5v on the classy tool thats like 1.65v if you have those dip switches on


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Glad to share. Having a core that craps out really low has gotten me a bit more curious as to how temps and voltage are effecting clock speed. If I had the kind of Classy Ti many have, I probably wouldn't have that info.
> 
> The highest I can go today in Louisiana allows me to break 15K in graphics. This is an accomplishment on this card. I still can't get 1411 Mhz through a whole run with 16 C water, close though.
> 
> So here is my best run, 1396 at 1.5 volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish these cards were actually binned to better clocks. I would gladly pay more for a well binned Classy Ti catering to water, not LN2 when the 880 Ti's drop. No additional voltage over 1.5 or whatever the equivalent for Maxwell will be, fancy switches, 3 power plugs, improved ACX cooling, etc. Just a great core to go with a great PCB.
> Same here, my water temps aren't the greatest despite a 4 - 5 C delta T. Having the computer upstairs means it is stuck in the hottest room of the house year round in Louisiana. At least I have a door in this room to outside for benching during the winter.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> .... @ def jam 1.5v on the classy tool thats like 1.65v if you have those dip switches on


lilchronic is right. There have been a few cases that I've seen recently where people managed to go higher on their cores with less volts. While core temps might look good, at 1.65v your VRMs (and other parts of the card) might be getting way hot and holding you back.


----------



## Banedox

so whats the max voltage on a 780ti Classified, if on water with good temps? will i melt my chip? if I put it to 1.5 and the pwm to like 518khz? Running V2 of skys bios... should i try a different one?

at 1.35 volts I can hit 1420 core...


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> will the sleeving be super skinny like the 1500w classy cables? never really liked that


Similar. Its paracord so it is cheaper, more flexible and no heatshrink.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Similar. Its paracord so it is cheaper, more flexible and no heatshrink.


well i hope it works out for you and you guys sell a ton







id grab some if i didnt already sleeve my own lol.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I thought you were switching to 2011?


I thought about it, I really like the rampage 4,but I don't think I really need the 2011. Now I have extra cash for the bike I am building


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Similar. Its paracord so it is cheaper, more flexible and no heatshrink.


I really like the paracord sleeving. If I had an EVGA PSU I'd totally buy these sleeeved cables.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431478374188326912
> Will have red too.


Oh yiss, you're the man! Thanks for sharing that to us.








If this is available at the same time the SuperNOVA 1300 G2 come back in stock in EU store, it's pure win.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Similar. Its paracord so it is cheaper, more flexible and no heatshrink.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431478374188326912
> Will have red too.


Will they be available in sets? Or will we have to buy them individually?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

I don't want to derail this thread too much, but it will be a set.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> .... @ def jam 1.5v on the classy tool thats like 1.65v if you have those dip switches on


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> lilchronic is right. There have been a few cases that I've seen recently where people managed to go higher on their cores with less volts. While core temps might look good, at 1.65v your VRMs (and other parts of the card) might be getting way hot and holding you back.


I have the regular classy Ti. I wish I waited for the KPE as it was actually binned. I usually run 1.356 volts to hit 1346 as I got the card more for games than benching. It runs at around 30C at 1.35 as set by the tool, so the temperature side of the degradation is kept in check. A low ASIC helps on the voltage side. Being that it is a lousy clocker, I have not had the need to repeatedly feed it high voltages to get benchmark scores and games run fine at 1346. It isn't worth running at over 1.4 to get one or two more bins in speed at best so the card hasn't had more than 1.356 very much. I have tried lower voltages/higher clock speeds to no effect. I just have a poor 780Ti core.

I just ran it at 1.5 today to see how far I could go since it was cold outside. It wasn't at that voltage for more than a few runs over the life of the entire card thus far. I would hope the core would be durable enough to take a handful of times since it is an option left available to us, especially given the cooling used.

As far as using a DMM, I have shaky hands from a previous medication I was on and no probelt since the regular classy Ti doesn't come with one. I have made only two readings previously because I would rather my card die from too many volts than a shaky hand.

This is as set in tool and under load with 507 kHz PWM
1.35 -> 1.399
1.40 -> 1.453

I'm not concerned about the increased load voltage as I have a low ASIC with the higher leakage and more tolerance to voltage that comes with it.

Just look at the KPE under stock, it is horribly voltage hungry, running past 1.3 volts under load. I'm going to trust that EVGA has some smart engineers and they have done the math on what will kill the chip. Given the lower ASIC of most Classy Ti's, I feel like that is why they allow the higher voltages than the regular Classies. I have seen many non Ti Classies with relatively high ASICs (over 80) and not a 780 Ti Classy with even one at 80 as most are in the 60s. I believe this is by design. Lower ASICs allow for more durability and response to overvoltage. EVGA doesn't want to be eating RMAs on a card that is a wink and a nudge away from being a massive overvolting card. Given that, I would imagine the chips, if kept cool, will be fine over a solid chunk of the voltage range allowed. I could easily be wrong, but the card just has to make it until high end Maxwells drop.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> I don't want to derail this thread too much, but it will be a set.


Those cable sleeve is paracord?


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Those cable sleeve is paracord?


Yes they are paracord, he said it is in post #8898


----------



## gagac1971

on my gtx 780 classified did some bf4 on 1390 mhz i need 1.31v and vrm don't pass 63c.i was playing some 2 hours just to see if its stable and rock solid....
for 1.31v i needed to apply 1.35v,man this vdroop is ............ing annoying!!!!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> on my gtx 780 classified did some bf4 on 1390 mhz i need 1.31v and vrm don't pass 63c.i was playing some 2 hours just to see if its stable and rock solid....
> for 1.31v i needed to apply 1.35v,man this vdroop is ............ing annoying!!!!


Game stable at 1390MHz is pretty incredible. What water block do you have?

Edit:

I remember you're on air. You're at 1.35v 1390MHz game stable on air with 63C VRM temps?







What's your core temp?

How are you cooling the card? Do you have it in a case? A big fan blowing on it?


----------



## gagac1971

about 1390mhz, i am on air in my room is not hot and vrm in 2 hours are not passed from 65c,and about 1.31v i just aplly 1.35v in classified controller and in gpuz when i enter in bf4 voltage from 1.35v droop to fixed 1.31v.and more ,about vrm temp i just reed from gpuz also,i think that readings are +- true.
natural fan always on 100% and i have truly nice case airflow
noise from all case fans and graphics fan are a little loud but is worthed and whit phones almost perfect...


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> about 1390mhz, i am on air in my room is not hot and vrm in 2 hours are not passed from 65c,and about 1.31v i just aplly 1.35v in classified controller and in gpuz when i enter in bf4 voltage from 1.35v droop to fixed 1.31v.and more ,about vrm temp i just reed from gpuz also,i think that readings are +- true.
> natural fan always on 100% and i have truly nice case airflow
> noise from all case fans and graphics fan are a little loud but is worthed and whit phones almost perfect...


Where does GPU-Z show VRM temps? I've never seen it for my cards in GPU-Z before.

What case are you using?

Sounds like you have a really golden card. Congrats!









In your validation it shows you have one of the A1 cores. What kind of memory do you have on your card? Just curious.


----------



## gagac1971

yes gpuz is showing vrm temp,i think that depend of which card that you have and if you have also classified just on your right side you will se +- big slider and just slide down and you will see vrm temp.i am using nzxt 410 whit all noctua fans which have 117 of airflow....
curios i get first card that i get neded to send to rma and get new one and i hit lottery seems to be....memory is hynix
about gpuz vrm temp you can see this picture is showing down like you can see


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> yes gpuz is showing vrm temp,i think that depend of which card that you have and if you have also classified just on your right side you will se +- big slider and just slide down and you will see vrm temp.i am using nzxt 410 whit all noctua fans which have 117 of airflow....
> curios i get first card that i get neded to send to rma and get new one and i hit lottery seems to be....memory is hynix
> about gpuz vrm temp you can see this picture is showing down like you can see
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Incredible core, Hynix mem. You hit the jackpot. That is a really awesome Classified.

Are you using a side fan in the door? If so do you have it as an intake or exhaust?

Also which Noctua fans are you using?


----------



## whiteskymage

Ok I give up... I was planning an upgrade at a bad time...

And so finally my decision is to wait a little longer. If 3D vision is that crazy serious about performance, I don't have another choice...

Guys, tell me, *do you expect any 1440p 3D monitors with G-Sync this year?*
What I want is to have G-Sync work with 3D vision (I heard that there is a problem that the two can't work together at the same and Nvidia will be having a look at that problem). Now, I could easily get the VG278QE 24" 3D monitor from Asus, but i think 1080p is kinda getting old and surely if I wait a little longer it would be better with a 1440p monitor...

The big thing which got me to give up on upgrade now was really the performance issue with 3D. Now obviously you guys will be telling me to have an SLI configuration which i always tried to escape from, but that's fine if i need it that badly. If I do, Maxwell it will be, no thanks to the old Kepler. However, I wonder how 3D would run with just 1 GTX 880... I just hope it can keep around 30-50 FPS on 3D vision (ACIV BF & newer gen games)...

So could you guys *comment* on this build, even if its a total guess, *how do you think 3D vision will work* on it (given that res:*1440p*; max settings; all *Nvidia textures combined* + *ShadowPlay*)?

i7 5930K 8-core Haswell-E
GTX 880
Asus ROG X99 MB
16 GB DDR4 2133MHz RAM
Corsair H105/newer CL Liquid Cooler/Full WC Loop

*Will SLI be CRUCIAL important for 3D vision OR this build above will do fine at 40-60 FPS for the next 2 generations of games?*


----------



## Aesthethc

Why is it that some cards have Samsung VRAM, Some Hynix and some Elpida? Also, wouldnt it make sense for the company to advertise what VRAM brand they have? Why dont they do that?

Can someone shed some education on me


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Why is it that some cards have Samsung VRAM, Some Hynix and some Elpida? Also, wouldnt it make sense for the company to advertise what VRAM brand they have? Why dont they do that?
> 
> Can someone shed some education on me


Supply and demand.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Why is it that some cards have Samsung VRAM, Some Hynix and some Elpida? Also, wouldnt it make sense for the company to advertise what VRAM brand they have? Why dont they do that?
> 
> Can someone shed some education on me


I can tell you that on the Kingpin Classy, Samsung chips are used because they can get colder before bugging out while under LN2 or other extreme cooling methods.


----------



## gagac1971

yes i am using 140 mm side fan at the door case and is in exhaust mode....fans in case are Noctua NF-S12A FLX


----------



## Vlada011

I will upgrade to on i7-5930K + EVGA X99 Classified, but I bought GTX780Ti Kingpin Classified for few days is here.
It's ordered and EVGA deliver to my friend and he will bring me... I will not allow to NVIDIA test first card in architecture on me...
Better GTX580 than GTX480, better GK110 than GK104... Because of that this is investment for next 24 months and only than I will go on Maxwell.
I must now before summer to build one nice but not expensive water loop, probably XSPC Raystorm AX with D5 pump....
Even X99 I will not upgrade immediately, 2-3 months after launch to give some time manufacturer to build nice motherboard.


----------



## traxtech

Quick question in regards to the GTX Classified voltage tool.

Has anyone noticed that it drops voltage over time?? It reads 1.237 in GPU-z at start up, but a few hours later it might only read 1.2 flat.

Anyone else encounter this?


----------



## Darklyspectre

Person wanting to trade his kingpin for my classy backed out so I am keeping my classified for now.

Oh well.

Been thinking about way to add watercooling to my GPU but I have no idea how to do this since there is barely any space in my case imho.

Too bad folding is so finicky with overclocking 1267 and no higher will it take or it gives errors after 15 minutes while benching was stable at 1380ish.









Next year is going to be pretty great. X99 platform with a 5960X and 2(or maybe tri depending on budget) SLI 880 classifieds with everything on water in a huge case and then I can have proper fun.


----------



## gagac1971

lololol yes man this gtx 780 classified have different voltage controller chip and from there have vdroop.you must learn to deal whit voltage,say if you want to put fixed 1.3v you will have to apply something like 1.35v to achieve 1.3v....


----------



## Mydog

Just measured vcore during vally on my 780 TI Classy with applied 1.4250 vcore and 400 PWM freq


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Why is it that some cards have Samsung VRAM, Some Hynix and some Elpida? Also, wouldnt it make sense for the company to advertise what VRAM brand they have? Why dont they do that?
> 
> Can someone shed some education on me


Because supply is an issue. Memory is used in everything these days from PC's to refrigerators







So it is absolutely necessary to have a second source. With that being said, we try to be as upfront as possible as to what you are getting:

EVGA 780 = Can be Hynix, Samsung or Elpida
EVGA 780 Classified = Hynix or Samsung
EVGA 780 Classified Kingpin = Samsung


----------



## szeged

brb overclocking my fridge.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Make sure to lower the temperature setting, Don't want any food to spoil


----------



## szeged

lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> brb overclocking my fridge.


you guna wake up in the morning and the milk will be frozen


----------



## szeged

rofl


----------



## funkmetal

New product from EVGA, the Frigid Food Classified Kingpin. The worlds first overclockable fridge


----------



## szeged

i would buy it instantly.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> New product from EVGA, the Frigid Food Classified Kingpin. The worlds first overclockable fridge


Have your produce sub zero just like your computer! Custom sleeving available soon. Don't forget it comes with a 10 year warranty and qualifies for EAR program so cross shipping is available!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> yes gpuz is showing vrm temp,i think that depend of which card that you have and if you have also classified just on your right side you will se +- big slider and just slide down and you will see vrm temp.i am using nzxt 410 whit all noctua fans which have 117 of airflow....
> curios i get first card that i get neded to send to rma and get new one and i hit lottery seems to be....memory is hynix
> about gpuz vrm temp you can see this picture is showing down like you can see


I've always heard that GPU-Z has VRM temp on the sensor tab. I've had 6 780 Classifieds running as single cards and as SLI and I've never seen it in any version of GPU-Z I've had.

This is what my GPU-Z looks like. No slider to scroll down. No VRM temps. Any ideas?


----------



## gagac1971

seriysly dont have a clue what is happening that you cant see vrm temp.....maybe try to install the same version but republic of gamers version and check...


----------



## sdmf74

Hey SI1 can you update me please? http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/565ze/

I almost dont wanna remove the cooler it's such a good match to my theme









Check it out rev1.0???


----------



## sdmf74

Can someone pull up GPu-Z and tell me what their stock LN2 KingPin bios is Please?


----------



## traxtech

I get the whole Vdroop thing and what not, but why is it doing it gradually?

EDIT:

Well i tested it with a DMM, GPU-z shows 1.218V even tho the controller is at 1.237. And the DMM shows 1.272


----------



## milcs

Hello everyone!

A complete noob, looking for some info on how to profit from its new EVGA GTX 780 Dual Classified.
So, I have just received my new graphic card and I am completely in the dark on what to do now.
Would anyone be kind enough to tell me how to test the card, overclock it, etc? Any particular issues with the card that I should be aware of?
Bottom line, I would really appreciate some tips to untap the power of this beautiful card!

Cheers in advance


----------



## MagicGirl

Hi, could You please add me to the list?








Here is my GPU-Z validation link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kpu7x/
Thank You!


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I get the whole Vdroop thing and what not, but why is it doing it gradually?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Well i tested it with a DMM, GPU-z shows 1.218V even tho the controller is at 1.237. And the DMM shows 1.272


GPU-Z does not show the correct voltage and the classified controller does not set exact voltages. To find out what your truly sending through the chip you need to use a DMM. It seems most cards are around a .5 volt overvolt, although some overvolt a lot higher.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Hi, please add me to the list aswell







http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/k6un8/ i have custom bios







in the meantime, i`ve had the card in a week or so







and it has 73.5% asiq and Hynix memory, So my Oc after flashing to shy3nt v3 bios was 1250/1625 on 1.21 on voltages but anything higer than that it woud crash, the memory woudnt handle it? I woud like to have it at 1250/1750, is that possilbe? i have it on Air and temp was going up pretty quick, So any ideas?







btw i have the Classy voltage tuner, but i dont want to adjust the settings every time i start up my Computer
















EDIT: i have a i5 3470 at 4ghz and Ram (kingstone hyperX 1600) Ocèd at 1866, Coud this be the result of tiny oc?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Why is it that some cards have Samsung VRAM, Some Hynix and some Elpida? Also, wouldnt it make sense for the company to advertise what VRAM brand they have? Why dont they do that?
> 
> Can someone shed some education on me


the 780 classified's started out with samsung chips but then there was a shortage so they switched to elpida and then quickly back to samsung. the 780 ti classified seem to all have hynix which was a great choice for air and water cooling. the frequency's are insane. I'm hitting 8.6ghz memory. Than like Mr. Too Short said the hynix memory has a cold bug that kingpin said he noticed right away when testing the ti classy. So samsung was a better choice for the kingpin edition as they don't have the same cold bug and can handle lower temps better. Kingpin said he had a kpe with hynix memory. I would love to test one of those hynix kpe's. For watercooling that would be a beastly card.


----------



## WebTourist

The new voltage controler v2.0.4.3 works very well. I got 1500 mhz... finally


----------



## Mydog

You got link to the new one?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> The new voltage controler v2.0.4.3 works very well. I got 1500 mhz... finally


ya pleas link the new Classy tool pleas mate


----------



## doomsdaybg

Here Classified_v2.0.4.3


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomsdaybg*
> 
> Here Classified_v2.0.4.3


thank you


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> The new voltage controler v2.0.4.3 works very well. I got 1500 mhz... finally


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> You got link to the new one?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> ya pleas link the new Classy tool pleas mate


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomsdaybg*
> 
> Here Classified_v2.0.4.3


Was it ever confirmed that this new tool allows 1.5v on the regular non-Ti Classified? I am going to try it myself tonight.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Was it ever confirmed that this new tool allows 1.5v on the regular non-Ti Classified? I am going to try it myself tonight.


the newest one is supposed to go up to 1.65v. I haven't been able to try it yet. Sorry I haven't added it to the OP yet. i will do it this weekend. I feel bad taking it right away and adding it.


----------



## gagac1971

hey strong island can you add me at the owners club please.thanks http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gn7dn/


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Hi, please add me to the list aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/k6un8/ i have custom bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the meantime, i`ve had the card in a week or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it has 73.5% asiq and Hynix memory, So my Oc after flashing to shy3nt v3 bios was 1250/1625 on 1.21 on voltages but anything higer than that it woud crash, the memory woudnt handle it? I woud like to have it at 1250/1750, is that possilbe? i have it on Air and temp was going up pretty quick, So any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw i have the Classy voltage tuner, but i dont want to adjust the settings every time i start up my Computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: i have a i5 3470 at 4ghz and Ram (kingstone hyperX 1600) Ocèd at 1866, Coud this be the result of tiny oc?


Help anyone?







and Strong Island please add me as a Classy owner


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Help anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Strong Island please add me as a Classy owner


I will update the list today during work.

You can raise the fbvdd voltage to about 1.75v. I have gone higher but I am not sure exactly what the safe range is. That can help with your mem oc. Every card is different and the mem oc's differently for every card. There is a chance that 7000mhz just isn't possible for your card. I would oc the memory and core separately otherwise you will not know what is causing the instability or crash.

With the classy controller you have to adjust settings every time you turn on your pc. The evbot has profiles you can set but that's all we have right now.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I will update the list today during work.
> 
> You can raise the fbvdd voltage to about 1.75v. I have gone higher but I am not sure exactly what the safe range is. That can help with your mem oc. Every card is different and the mem oc's differently for every card. There is a chance that 7000mhz just isn't possible for your card. I would oc the memory and core separately otherwise you will not know what is causing the instability or crash.
> 
> With the classy controller you have to adjust settings every time you turn on your pc. The evbot has profiles you can set but that's all we have right now.


is it safe to 1.75 on AIR?







i have Hynix memory and Asiq quality on 73.5 :=)


----------



## Banedox

hmm my 780 ti Classy dosent clock higher when i overclock it now..


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> is it safe to 1.75 on AIR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have Hynix memory and Asiq quality on 73.5 :=)


I would say you should be ok. To be honest it's such a hard thing to say yes to. I really have no clue if that is a safe voltage. I have gone as high as 1.85v without my card blowing up, but who knows what's going on inside the card.

It's actually probably safer to go higher with the mem voltage on air than water. because you have a heat sink and air flow cooling the memory vrm's. The waterblock doesn't cool the mem vrm's. I put a fan on full blast about an inch away from the power section of my card when running really high voltages. But you should be able to max your memory on air.


----------



## Banedox

Hey I heard there was a V3 of the sky bios floating around...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Hey I heard there was a V3 of the sky bios floating around...


for which card. there really is nothing more needed. rev3 for the 780 classy works fine and rev2 for the ti classy works fine and the XOC bios for the kingpin works great also.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> for which card. there really is nothing more needed. rev3 for the 780 classy works fine and rev2 for the ti classy works fine and the XOC bios for the kingpin works great also.


alright was wondering, Im on the v2 for the TI classy right now, but it seems my card wount overclock...


----------



## milcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milcs*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> A complete noob, looking for some info on how to profit from its new EVGA GTX 780 Dual Classified.
> So, I have just received my new graphic card and I am completely in the dark on what to do now.
> Would anyone be kind enough to tell me how to test the card, overclock it, etc? Any particular issues with the card that I should be aware of?
> Bottom line, I would really appreciate some tips to untap the power of this beautiful card!
> 
> Cheers in advance


Anyone? I need help... I'm in the dark! I know it is not your blazing hot 780 Ti Classy, but still...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milcs*
> 
> Anyone? I need help... I'm in the dark! I know it is not your blazing hot 780 Ti Classy, but still...


Go to the the first page of this thread and get a Skyn3t bios and the Classified overvolt tool. Flash your card with the bios via the steps on that same page(NVFLASH TOOLS AND INSTRUCTIONS) and start from there.

Overclocking is trail and error, so overclock the core and memory independently and test for stability as you go.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Fiddling with the TI.

Managed 1358(+200) on core and 4166mhz on memory (+670). on 1,39V.

Completely stuck on air now. temperatures are around 88/90 degrees. if I go any higher on my core it starts throttling bad.

Just wish I had room in my case for a small watersetup for the GPU untill my mega build next year. Benching is strangely addicting.

Firestrike run was 12866 points.. no idea if that is good or bad. I am just pleased with it seeing some progress.


----------



## milcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Go to the the first page of this thread and get a Skyn3t bios and the Classified overvolt tool. Flash your card with the bios via the steps on that same page(NVFLASH TOOLS AND INSTRUCTIONS) and start from there.
> 
> Overclocking is trail and error, so overclock the core and memory independently and test for stability as you go.


Ok, I will look into that! I think I start having an idea of the process... Hope I won't screw the graphic card!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milcs*
> 
> Ok, I will look into that! I think I start having an idea of the process... Hope I won't screw the graphic card!


It is really difficult to brick a card when flashing a new bios. Also, you have a dual bios card, so if something happens you can flip to the other bios and fix the issue real easy.


----------



## milcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> It is really difficult to brick a card when flashing a new bios. Also, you have a dual bios card, so if something happens you can flip to the other bios and fix the issue real easy.


Will do! Thank you very much.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Turns out that I am ranked 46th on the X1 GPU ranking with my firestrike run.

uck. now my need for water is even higher. and I definitely need to overclock my CPU to 5ghz.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomsdaybg*
> 
> Here Classified_v2.0.4.3


Confirmed! New Classy tool allows up to 1.5v on the non Ti 780 Classified.


----------



## jameyscott

Are you saying that this tool will allow the 780 non-ti classified to go up to 1.5...???? If you, you just made one very, very happy camper. ....


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Are you saying that this tool will allow the 780 non-ti classified to go up to 1.5...???? If you, you just made one very, very happy camper. ....


Yep, that is what i am saying.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Are you saying that this tool will allow the 780 non-ti classified to go up to 1.5...???? If you, you just made one very, very happy camper. ....
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that is what i am saying.
Click to expand...

Omg you made my freaking weekend, I just made my first ever loop and now I don't need an evbot to get past 1.35v.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## equlizer

Whats the max safe voltage for non ti dual classified? Mine default at 1.02v

Also whats the norm overclock for this card? I got 2 of them a week ago


----------



## gagac1971

another playing whit my gtx 780 classified in bf4 during 2 hours 1354 mhz just whit 1.22v rock solid and memorys i pushed 450 mhz more again rock solid.for 1380 mhz i need 1.25v....


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer*
> 
> Whats the max safe voltage for non ti dual classified? Mine default at 1.02v
> 
> Also whats the norm overclock for this card? I got 2 of them a week ago


Air or water?


----------



## VSG

Hey SI 1, can I finally join?









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mre92/

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zbx4g/


----------



## equlizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Air or water?


AIR


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hey SI 1, can I finally join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mre92/
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zbx4g/


nice you got your cards up and running. Did the whole backplate thing work out?


----------



## Pheozero

Hey guys, would someone with a regular 780 classy and EK block tell me how tall they are together? Trying to see how much space I would have left for a future build.


----------



## gagac1971

on air ....


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> nice you got your cards up and running. Did the whole backplate thing work out?


Yup, I am sure the EK backplates would have worked better but I can't complain. I just got the build complete and running and the first thing I did was get the verification links to join lol. So is GPU-Z reliable enough for overclocked numbers?



My Valley scores for SLI configuration is not very impressive though, I garnered a 119 score with the above settings. My CPU is on stock though so I need to overclock it, that's likely bottenecking the cards


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yup, I am sure the EK backplates would have worked better but I can't complain. I just got the build complete and running and the first thing I did was get the verification links to join lol. So is GPU-Z reliable enough for overclocked numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> My Valley scores for SLI configuration is not very impressive though, I garnered a 119 score with the above settings. My CPU is on stock though so I need to overclock it, that's likely bottenecking the cards


you will see a big performance gain with sli in valley by overclocking the cpu


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yup, I am sure the EK backplates would have worked better but I can't complain. I just got the build complete and running and the first thing I did was get the verification links to join lol. So is GPU-Z reliable enough for overclocked numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> My Valley scores for SLI configuration is not very impressive though, I garnered a 119 score with the above settings. My CPU is on stock though so I need to overclock it, that's likely bottenecking the cards


your probably throttling at those speeds if you haven't flashed the XOC bios. 1528mhz in valley would be amazing. I usually use gpuz to load my cards to see what they boost to and then I use precision x for monitoring speeds. Also make sure to do the nvidia control panel tweaks because they make a pretty big difference with your scores..


----------



## VSG

Those clocks were on the 3888kpti bios. Do you mind telling me what tweaks are useful in the control panel? Thanks!

In the meantime I did a quick CPU overclock to 4.5GHz at 1.25V, will fine tune it tomorrow. But the biggest annoyance I am having is the display driver crashing so many times during benchmarks.

Edit: I found the control panel tweaks on the Valley thread but now something's off. Valley shows my GPU 1 is at 1652 MHz and GPU 2 at 354 MHz and my score is not even a 100 FPS now.


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Confirmed! New Classy tool allows up to 1.5v on the non Ti 780 Classified.


Here is Max Bars On my classy GTX780 using the Latest Classified controller



Have you checked Volts under Load?


----------



## error-id10t

But does it actually apply it.. hell it shows that on my 670s but it doesn't mean that's reality. Anyway, 6 days and counting then I know what I got my hands on.


----------



## Piciato

FINALLY ITS HERE! After 2 weeks of waiting! add me to this club please! thank u!









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/nd8p4/







Flashed the LN2 bios from skyn3t!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Here is Max Bars On my classy GTX780 using the Latest Classified controller
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked Volts under Load?


On my card, Volts under load fluctuate between 1.475-1.485 when set to 1.5v or higher. Nothing over 1.5v seems to actually work. Again this only pertains to the non ti 780 Classified.


----------



## superino

you know why when sli on or off with the bios skyn3trev.2bios goes to black screen, with the original bios does not happen.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superino*
> 
> you know why when sli on or off with the bios skyn3trev.2bios goes to black screen, with the original bios does not happen.


Do a clean driver install after flashing to the skyn3t bios and report back.


----------



## superino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Do a clean driver install after flashing to the skyn3t bios and report back.


the system is clean formatted.
and normal if overclocking, for example, I always put 1220mhz 9 mhz in less than (1211),
when you lock activating sli reboot and the same thing if I turned it off


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> On my card, Volts under load fluctuate between 1.475-1.485 when set to 1.5v or higher. Nothing over 1.5v seems to actually work. Again this only pertains to the non ti 780 Classified.


Ok thanks for that info.







I've got the Non TI 780 Classy


----------



## sticks435

So just downloaded the newest version of Classified tool and notice the PWM Freq option. Can someone tell me what that does/what it would be useful for? Also, I notice that the volts you set in the tool are much more accurate it seems. I set 1.250 in the tool and my DMM read 1.255 where before it would read like 1.30. Though that was with no load on the card, so it may change when I actually game.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> So just downloaded the newest version of Classified tool and notice the PWM Freq option. Can someone tell me what that does/what it would be useful for? Also, I notice that the volts you set in the tool are much more accurate it seems. I set 1.250 in the tool and my DMM read 1.255 where before it would read like 1.30. Though that was with no load on the card, so it may change when I actually game.


PWM is useful for stabilizing your overclock. Before PWM was added, my core could not do much more than 1300, with PWM set to 549, I can get around 1350 at similar NVVDD.

The card has droop, so when your idle, the core is fed less. Under load you are probably drawing around 1.3 if you have 1.25 set.


----------



## funkmetal

Finally got my PC together,

Here's the Validation link http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gkqm7/

I am using stock cooling and have 2 in SLI


----------



## Clows

Hi guys!

I'm having a lot of trouble with my GTX 780 ti Classified at the moment in regards to temperatures and my overclock.

I am running this card on AIR at stock voltages and have made it through Heaven, Valley and 3Dmark with +140 Core clock and +200 Mem clock successfully. I flashed the bios to skyn3t, and I'm running on the beta nvidia driver 334.67.

The problem I run into is when I try and play Planetside 2, my temperatures in certain areas in that game go up to 80-82 C (Benchmarks stayed around 75 C) and randomly after playing smooth as butter for a while my display driver will crash.

It doesn't do anything like that in all the other games I have played, like dota 2, nor any of those benchmarking programs.

So is this something wrong with my card, the game, my overclock or maybe the driver I have installed?

Side-Question: When I tried to up the voltage to 1.2v (same clock speeds) to see if that solved the planetside 2 problem my card got quite a bit hotter. Is that normal with the tiny bit of extra voltage?

Thanks if you can help!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clows*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm having a lot of trouble with my GTX 780 ti Classified at the moment in regards to temperatures and my overclock.
> 
> I am running this card on AIR at stock voltages and have made it through Heaven, Valley and 3Dmark with +140 Core clock and +200 Mem clock successfully. I flashed the bios to skyn3t, and I'm running on the beta nvidia driver 334.67.
> 
> The problem I run into is when I try and play Planetside 2, my temperatures in certain areas in that game go up to 80-82 C (Benchmarks stayed around 75 C) and randomly after playing smooth as butter for a while my display driver will crash.
> 
> It doesn't do anything like that in all the other games I have played, like dota 2, nor any of those benchmarking programs.
> 
> So is this something wrong with my card, the game, my overclock or maybe the driver I have installed?
> 
> Side-Question: When I tried to up the voltage to 1.2v (same clock speeds) to see if that solved the planetside 2 problem my card got quite a bit hotter. Is that normal with the tiny bit of extra voltage?
> 
> Thanks if you can help!


Ok, there are a LOT of games that won't run at benchmark settings, I would find a stable OC for that game and save it as a profile in PX, I've found that my cards can usually go higher in almost every benchmark than in gaming. So make yourself 2 profiles, one for games, and one for benchmarking. Or do like some and do a separate profile for each game AND benchmark. Also, unless the beta driver is supposed to have benefits for PS2 specifically, use the most recent WHQL driver. I'm not saying betas are bad, but unless the driver is supposed to address an issue your having specifically, use the standard driver. Betas are just that, beta, it's not a certified driver yet, and there could be wrinkles that need ironing!!

And yes, especially on air, even tiny voltage bumps can cause temps to rise heavily.


----------



## Jabba1977

Loving my two babies... Samsung Memory ,77% and 85,5% ASIC...

This afternoon I´m testing it... on Stock LN2 BIOS 115% TDP... @1,24v (using classy tool) --> 77% 1320 Core / 85.5 1333 Core... Not throttling during 3dmark firestrike... If I put more voltage the cards start to throttling a litlle....

I can´t imagine what this babies can do on RL...but I don´t want to put RL on the cards or change the BIOS... I´ll supose that both can do +1400Mhz... The samsung memory is AWESOME... I can put it at +600 without any problem ( I don´t tested memory beyond +600)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2413544


----------



## jameyscott

Why would you buy a classified and not flash a bios? That's just silly.


----------



## Jabba1977

Because the cards works "perfect" for me with the stock BIOS <1.24V <80º - WITHOUT THROTTLING at approx. 1330 Mhz Core ...

For 24/7 at 1.21v 1260 Core...Perf 1:1 of FAN < 70º (Rock solid FC3, Crysis 3, etc, etc...)

Why I Should put a moddified BIOS??


----------



## jameyscott

Because your basically making your classifieds regular cards without a modded bios.

I guess you're on air though so it doesn't matter. I just don't see the point of buying a card that is meant for superior cooling if you're going to run it like a run of the mill card.


----------



## NateST

Oh boy... might try to hit 1500mhz on my Classy on air with the new voltage controller ...


----------



## Jabba1977

@jameyscott

I have "one unused" EvBot too 

Because, for me worth for the money in dissipation, stability, OC, and noise... (all by Air).

Thanks!!!.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Because your basically making your classifieds regular cards without a modded bios.
> 
> I guess you're on air though so it doesn't matter. I just don't see the point of buying a card that is meant for superior cooling if you're going to run it like a run of the mill card.


I don't understand buying a classified card of any model and running it on air, since it will limit your cards performance. I mean, sure, if your just buying it to say, "well, I own a classified" then, ok, I guess. But it seems a waste to buy one, and NOT run it on better than air cooling and push it the way it's meant/designed to be pushed


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> I have "one unused" EvBot too
> 
> Because, for me worth for the money in dissipation, stability, OC, and noise... (all by Air).
> 
> Thanks!!!.


You sicken me! An unused evbot!









I'm not saying it was worth the money to you, I was just genuinely curious.


----------



## Jabba1977

Well...it´s your opinion.

Since of my point of view I don´t understand spends lots of money in RL blocks, Radiator, etc, etc....

Because, I`m sure that the 90% of us...change the hardware very soon....

The classys only "cost to me" about 50$ more than other model... what cost to you your personalized RL and degrade (by time) yours chips because voltage or the cost in energy???

Sorry for my english.... 

Thanks.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> @jameyscott
> 
> I have "one unused" EvBot too
> 
> Because, for me worth for the money in dissipation, stability, OC, and noise... (all by Air).
> 
> Thanks!!!.


You said it was throttling in the previous post, so how can you say, OC, dissipation, and stability when the AIR COOLER it comes with can't even control the cards heat capabilities that the card is capable of when on its stock bios even? Especially when a card with the ACX or even reference cooler can do the same kind of clock speed and same temp range.

I'm not saying your wrong for buying it, I just don't understand it myself. Personally, I bought the standard Ti's and used the money I saved over the classified to buy the waterblocks for them so that I could really open up the cards.


----------



## Jabba1977

Throttling about 1350Mhz on Core at 1.24V.... for 24/7 the cards are with 1.21v (at aprox. 1254 Mhz) and temps will never go above 70º with 1:1 Fan...

On other models this, is not possible...

As I said in previous post, for me , the 50$ that I´m spend over other models justify this...by far.

I can´t understand , the people that spend lots, and lots of money... in RL...because the hard become obsolete in very short time...

And, in the majority of Graphic Cards you void your quarantee if put RL on the card / change cooler...

I´m 36 years old, and I am mounting computers since I had 10.... 

Regards!!!.


----------



## szeged

a lot of the watercooling stuff is reusable through the years, you pretty much wont have to buy new radiators pumps or fittings for a long time. Waterblocks maybe, depends though.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> a lot of the watercooling stuff is reusable through the years, you pretty much wont have to buy new radiators pumps or fittings for a long time. Waterblocks maybe, depends though.


Always the option of uni blocks or heck, even clcs with the nzxt Kraken x10 or whatever it is. I plan on using a clc and a that nzxt piece in my second system with a 770.


----------



## Jabba1977

What about VRM temps with this "compatible" blocks..., what about your RL maintenance, and the "good blocks" aren´t compatible generation to generation / models....

If I where you I´ll save the money for "a top procesor"...

Sorry but I´ll probe so many options by the time... (included RL on others cards) so, Thanks, but not for me!!!.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Throttling about 1350Mhz on Core at 1.24V.... for 24/7 the cards are with 1.21v (at aprox. 1254 Mhz) and temps will never go above 70º with 1:1 Fan...
> 
> On other models this, is not possible...
> 
> As I said in previous post, for me , the 50$ that I´m spend over other models justify this...by far.
> 
> I can´t understand , the people that spend lots, and lots of money... in RL...because the hard become obsolete in very short time...
> 
> And, in the majority of Graphic Cards you void your quarantee if put RL on the card / change cooler...
> 
> *I´m 36 years old, and I am mounting computers since I had 10.... *
> 
> Regards!!!.


What did the offspring look like?


----------



## Jabba1977

what¿?, sorry I don´t understand... I´m from Spain...



Best regards...for now, I´ll go to bed. In Spain are the 5.15 A.M.

Since next day!!!!.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> what¿?, sorry I don´t understand... I´m from Spain...
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards...for now, I´ll go to bed. In Spain are the 5.15 A.M.
> 
> Since next day!!!!.


Well then, good night, and good morning!


----------



## equlizer

A question that was'nt answered before. What is the average OC and voltage on the non ti classified cards on air?


----------



## gagac1971

my non ti classified will do 1306 mhz whit 1.2v and say 1354 mhz whit 1.237v and 1384 mhz whit 1.26v.....
i have my normal bios but i moded just power target like in skyn3t bios


----------



## Cyclops

Thanks EK for A *leaky* block. So I ordered two blocks and two backplates for my two 780 Ti classies and guess what, one of them had a major leak problem. It spew water all over my sound card and power supply. Good thing I always leak test before putting the loop into 24/7 use.

I took the block apart and messed around with the O-rings. Managed to reduce the leakage a little bit but no point polishing a turd. At this point it's probably a manufacturing defect and I'll be sending it in for a replacement.

I was hoping for some fun with my replacement 3930K @ 5 GHz and a pair of classies (My first) but looks like that will have to wait.


----------



## traxtech

Tempted to jump on another Ti Classified and sli for gaming... I remember i used to hate the micro stutter from my old 5970's. is it relatively gone these days?


----------



## jameyscott

I don't notice it on my dual 780s.


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> my non ti classified will do 1306 mhz whit 1.2v and say 1354 mhz whit 1.237v and 1384 mhz whit 1.26v.....
> i have my normal bios but i moded just power target like in skyn3t bios


Hi...good morning!!! 

Your classified seems "equal" to mines!!!....

I´m very happy with my classifieds... (as I post above). My OC values on air are similar to your classy...

For 24/7, usually use about 1.2v for 1254-1300 (depends of game, aplication...) Mhz, the mem is rock stable, without voltage +500 / +600 but I usually up for benchs because in the majority of games has a minor effect in fps...


----------



## darrencoffey

Long time reader first time poster. I currently have a pair of 780 classifieds and I just built my first watercooling loop. I understand its advised to leak test the loop before powering on the rest of your rig. My problem is my power supply the evga 1300 g2 has all black wires on motherboard connector so i have no way of telling the wires apart to jump the psu. Does anyone knows the wiring layout or another possible way to power on the pump for leak testing. I dont have a spare psu. Thanks


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darrencoffey*
> 
> Long time reader first time poster. I currently have a pair of 780 classifieds and I just built my first watercooling loop. I understand its advised to leak test the loop before powering on the rest of your rig. My problem is my power supply the evga 1300 g2 has all black wires on motherboard connector so i have no way of telling the wires apart to jump the psu. Does anyone knows the wiring layout or another possible way to power on the pump for leak testing. I dont have a spare psu. Thanks


jump these two wires, its the same on every psu no matter the cable color


----------



## jameyscott

All atx psus have the same pin structure. Just look up the pins and use the "green" one and a ground.


----------



## darrencoffey

Hey Cyclops which version of the ek block did you get the acetal or acrylic? I just bought a couple of acrylic blocks a week ago but havnt leak tested yet.


----------



## darrencoffey

Thanks szeged for the advice/photo. Is it pretty safe jumping the power supplys or is there a more reliable way you guys would recommend. .


----------



## szeged

its safe, but id get one of these since they make life a lottttttt easier

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=22_101&products_id=28797


----------



## scorpscarx

If you want to use 2 psu's in the same system, do you absolutely have to connect these two wires with each other on the other psu, or could you jump start it prior to pressing the power button? Thanks

edit: reading what I wrote, I guess you would have to link them in for a graphics card... heh

Thanks yall, I gotta get one of those.


----------



## lilchronic

http://www.add2psu.com/

this is what you want to run 2 psu in a system

the paper clip method i would only use to for a pump or something to leak test my loop


----------



## jameyscott

Use an add2psu adapter and get it all gravy.

Edit: I'm getting ninjaed all day err day.


----------



## USFORCES

You guys know performance-pcs.com has the full EK-FC780 GTX Classy - Acetal and Acrylic blocks in stock now!

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=39339

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=39966


----------



## JLMS2010

My first few attempts at overclocking...


----------



## Cyclops

I got the acetel version. It's the one that leaked. I've never had a block leak before so it was surprising.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> your probably throttling at those speeds if you haven't flashed the XOC bios. 1528mhz in valley would be amazing. I usually use gpuz to load my cards to see what they boost to and then I use precision x for monitoring speeds. Also make sure to do the nvidia control panel tweaks because they make a pretty big difference with your scores..


Hey strong, what Nvidia control panel tweak?


----------



## yunshin

Sending my 780 Classy in for an RMA. Should I bother putting it back into the anti-static bag it came with or is the foam box it came in good enough?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yunshin*
> 
> Sending my 780 Classy in for an RMA. Should I bother putting it back into the anti-static bag it came with or is the foam box it came in good enough?


Is put it in the bag also, gives the folks at evga one less possible way to say "user damaged".


----------



## cadman1066

Hi all got my 780ti classy last week,lovely card here is the validation link :

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/59d34/


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Hey strong, what Nvidia control panel tweak?


You can just look at this thread they have all the tweaks that you would possibly want to do. Just scroll down a bit there's a spoiler with evrything


----------



## Doug2507

Jacob - Any idea when classy Ti will be available in the EU again? Seems long overdue now...


----------



## renji1337

Whats the performance difference from +50 memory and +600 on the memory


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quick question. Does anyone have the EK-FC Terminal to connect two EK Waterblock together? If so, is serial or parallel flow better for temp?

I want my classies as cool as possible... Last decision I have to make, lol.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Whats the performance difference from +50 memory and +600 on the memory


On my KPE's the difference for that change in mem is the equivalent of maybe 50-60mhz on core, all dependant on benchmark though!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Quick question. Does anyone have the EK-FC Terminal to connect two EK Waterblock together? If so, is serial or parallel flow better for temp?
> 
> I want my classies as cool as possible... Last decision I have to make, lol.


Serial does the job better.


----------



## renji1337

I run SLI and one does +600, one does +50


----------



## Doug2507

^^

Plenty here. there are also bridges depending on what mobo/configuration you're running. You don't state your location so if in the states i guess frozencpu would be a good place to start.

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/multiple-block-connectivity/fc-terminals.html


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I live at an APO address, and will be ordering through FrozenCPU, but where to order wasn't the question. Curious whether serial or parallel will cool best. I do not see the option to order the serial from frozen, so I will probably order the parallel for now, and later get the serial if I am not happy with the parallel.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19897/ex-blc-1450/EK_Terminal_Block_-_Dual_Parallel_3-Slot_-_Black_Acetal_EK-FC_Terminal_DUAL_Parallel_3-Slot.html?tl=g57c593s1895

That is the one I am looking for.

P. S. Ek can not ship to APO direct, so it takes a few extra weeks to send it to a friend and then have it forwarded to me.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I live at an APO address, and will be ordering through FrozenCPU, but where to order wasn't the question. Curious whether serial or parallel will cool best. I do not see the option to order the serial from frozen, so I will probably order the parallel for now, and later get the serial if I am not happy with the parallel.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19897/ex-blc-1450/EK_Terminal_Block_-_Dual_Parallel_3-Slot_-_Black_Acetal_EK-FC_Terminal_DUAL_Parallel_3-Slot.html?tl=g57c593s1895
> 
> That is the one I am looking for.
> 
> P. S. Ek can not ship to APO direct, so it takes a few extra weeks to send it to a friend and then have it forwarded to me.


That one will work perfectly!


----------



## ocgoober

So my 780Ti Classy is going back to Newegg. I'm getting artifacts while gaming at stock settings!







I'm not exactly impressed with EVGA right now.

I'm not sure if Newegg will allow me to replace it with a different card but if I have the opportunity is there any other variant of the 780Ti that you would recommend? I'm concerned that EVGA are binning the Classifieds to barely meet the advertised specs (and failing in my case) and the KPEs are getting all the good chips. If I were to switch to a reference board design such as the SC ACX would I stand a better chance of getting a good chip? I'm guessing that the KPE binning process would not impact the reference board based products?

Your input will be much appreciated. Thanks!

p.s. I'll be sticking with Air.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocgoober*
> 
> So my 780Ti Classy is going back to Newegg. I'm getting artifacts while gaming at stock settings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not exactly impressed with EVGA right now.
> 
> I'm not sure if Newegg will allow me to replace it with a different card but if I have the opportunity is there any other variant of the 780Ti that you would recommend? I'm concerned that EVGA are binning the Classifieds to barely meet the advertised specs (and failing in my case) and the KPEs are getting all the good chips. If I were to switch to a reference board design such as the SC ACX would I stand a better chance of getting a good chip? I'm guessing that the KPE binning process would not impact the reference board based products?
> 
> Your input will be much appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> p.s. I'll be sticking with Air.


i think it was just a faulty card that slipped through quality controls grasp, maybe give the classy another shot? or try an asus dcu2 780ti?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i think it was just a faulty card that slipped through quality controls grasp, maybe give the classy another shot? or try an asus dcu2 780ti?


I agree with this. Either get another Classified or change brands.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ndrqd/
> I bought the card 9 years ago


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santywang*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/aw6b6/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demonunicorn*
> 
> GPU-Z Validation
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6yuef/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> new evga gtx 780 classified owner...
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/528qq/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bhunivelze*
> 
> Hi new to the scene and forum. Please add me to the list.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/g8s39/
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what my new rig can do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Hey SI1 can you update me please? http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/565ze/
> 
> I almost dont wanna remove the cooler it's such a good match to my theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out rev1.0???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicGirl*
> 
> Hi, could You please add me to the list?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my GPU-Z validation link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kpu7x/
> Thank You!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Those clocks were on the 3888kpti bios. Do you mind telling me what tweaks are useful in the control panel? Thanks!
> 
> In the meantime I did a quick CPU overclock to 4.5GHz at 1.25V, will fine tune it tomorrow. But the biggest annoyance I am having is the display driver crashing so many times during benchmarks.
> 
> Edit: I found the control panel tweaks on the Valley thread but now something's off. Valley shows my GPU 1 is at 1652 MHz and GPU 2 at 354 MHz and my score is not even a 100 FPS now.


are you still having problems.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hey SI 1, can I finally join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mre92/
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zbx4g/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piciato*
> 
> FINALLY ITS HERE! After 2 weeks of waiting! add me to this club please! thank u!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/nd8p4/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashed the LN2 bios from skyn3t!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Finally got my PC together,
> 
> Here's the Validation link http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gkqm7/
> 
> I am using stock cooling and have 2 in SLI


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Hey strong, what Nvidia control panel tweak?


the ones at the beginning of the valley thread. If your going to compare your scores to a lot of scores around here you should do them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadman1066*
> 
> Hi all got my 780ti classy last week,lovely card here is the validation link :
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/59d34/


Welcome everyone, list updated. we have over 150 members.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Whats the performance difference from +50 memory and +600 on the memory


Outside of benchmarks, next to nothing.


----------



## ocgoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I agree with this. Either get another Classified or change brands.


Thanks guys. So you don't think there is a binning disadvantage with the non-reference boards? My theory is that since the SC ACX cards are using reference boards they will get the best reference boards EVGA receive from Nvidia, whereas the Classified/KPE GPUs will be binned in favor of the KPE. Or am I just making some bad assumptions here?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocgoober*
> 
> So my 780Ti Classy is going back to Newegg. I'm getting artifacts while gaming at stock settings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not exactly impressed with EVGA right now.
> 
> I'm not sure if Newegg will allow me to replace it with a different card but if I have the opportunity is there any other variant of the 780Ti that you would recommend? I'm concerned that EVGA are binning the Classifieds to barely meet the advertised specs (and failing in my case) and the KPEs are getting all the good chips. If I were to switch to a reference board design such as the SC ACX would I stand a better chance of getting a good chip? I'm guessing that the KPE binning process would not impact the reference board based products?
> 
> Your input will be much appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> p.s. I'll be sticking with Air.


Was it still shrink wrapped with a well attached security sticker?

Newegg has garbage inventory controls. I once got three motherboards in a row from them used that they swore up and down were brand new and accused me of lying to them. After the third, they were out of stock for a couple months. Still using the third one as I ran out of time to waste playing their game. All came with no wrap or security sticker (the last one had a sticker, but it was already cut for me), one had water damage on the box and coffee/coke stains on the manual, and two of the three were missing parts. If I went by that, I would think MSI is absolute garbage.

In short, I wouldn't base my experience of anything off of newegg. You either got a rare dud that all companies have or a card from someone who doesn't know about ESD returned and newegg tossed it back into the new pile.

All companies bin to spec speeds sadly. The Classy just gives you a power section to overcome a bad chip if your cooling is up for it. I would say to give the Classified another try, but then again, I own one already.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocgoober*
> 
> Thanks guys. So you don't think there is a binning disadvantage with the non-reference boards? My theory is that since the SC ACX cards are using reference boards they will get the best reference boards EVGA receive from Nvidia, whereas the Classified/KPE GPUs will be binned in favor of the KPE. Or am I just making some bad assumptions here?


If the Classified is getting bad bins due to the Kingpin, then by all means so will any other 780 Ti sold by EVGA. I think you just happened to get a bad card. I would give the Classified another try.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocgoober*
> 
> Thanks guys. So you don't think there is a binning disadvantage with the non-reference boards? My theory is that since the SC ACX cards are using reference boards they will get the best reference boards EVGA receive from Nvidia, whereas the Classified/KPE GPUs will be binned in favor of the KPE. Or am I just making some bad assumptions here?


i dont think the classys are getting bad bins because of the kingpins.

the classys are designed to be great for air water and ln2, the kingpin is designed to be great on ln2 with a side effect of it being good on air and water. The classy 780ti i had could hit 1500mhz core easily, id say give the classy another shot and if you still hate it then try a different brand maybe? I still honestly think you just had a defective card from the start, which isnt a problem, just rma it with evga or if you can, send it in to where you bought it for a replacement and you should get a brand new one with no charges on your end.


----------



## ocgoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Was it still shrink wrapped with a well attached security sticker?
> 
> Newegg has garbage inventory controls. I once got three motherboards in a row from them used that they swore up and down were brand new and accused me of lying to them. After the third, they were out of stock for a couple months. Still using the third one as I ran out of time to waste playing their game. All came with no wrap or security sticker (the last one had a sticker, but it was already cut for me), one had water damage on the box and coffee/coke stains on the manual, and two of the three were missing parts. If I went by that, I would think MSI is absolute garbage.
> 
> In short, I wouldn't base my experience of anything off of newegg. You either got a rare dud that all companies have or a card from someone who doesn't know about ESD returned and newegg tossed it back into the new pile.
> 
> All companies bin to spec speeds sadly. The Classy just gives you a power section to overcome a bad chip if your cooling is up for it. I would say to give the Classified another try, but then again, I own one already.


There was no indication that my card was anything other than brand new. The shrink wrap was intact, as was the security sticker. That's a pretty terrible experience you had with your motherboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> If the Classified is getting bad bins due to the Kingpin, then by all means so will any other 780 Ti sold by EVGA. I think you just happened to get a bad card. I would give the Classified another try.


Fair enough. I was guessing that companies like EVGA take shipments of reference boards with GPUs already installed, and shipments of standalone GPUs that they would use in their non-reference cards. If that were true I'd be surprised if they would remove the GPUs from highly binned reference cards to install them on their own boards. This is all guesswork though as I have no direct exposure to how Nvidia supply their partners.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Was it still shrink wrapped with a well attached security sticker?
> 
> Newegg has garbage inventory controls. I once got three motherboards in a row from them used that they swore up and down were brand new and accused me of lying to them. After the third, they were out of stock for a couple months. Still using the third one as I ran out of time to waste playing their game. All came with no wrap or security sticker (the last one had a sticker, but it was already cut for me), one had water damage on the box and coffee/coke stains on the manual, and two of the three were missing parts. If I went by that, *I would think MSI is absolute garbage.*
> 
> In short, I wouldn't base my experience of anything off of newegg. You either got a rare dud that all companies have or a card from someone who doesn't know about ESD returned and newegg tossed it back into the new pile.
> 
> All companies bin to spec speeds sadly. The Classy just gives you a power section to overcome a bad chip if your cooling is up for it. I would say to give the Classified another try, but then again, I own one already.


I've had way to many brand "NEW" products from MSI show up from distributors to my store that had the same kind of issues for me to think anything other than MSI IS absolute garbage.


----------



## Deaf Jam

As for the motherboard, I used my Amex. Fortunately I just had to call them and they took care of me when Newegg refused.

Back to your issue. I would try again as you picked the Classified initially for a reason.

You may get a better binned chip with a reference board, but if you get a poor core, there is nothing you can do about it. On the classified, you can add a bit more voltage than reference cards even though you are on air.

Both will probably top out on a good core about the same for you, although I would think the Classy will go a little farther on air than a reference board. So look at the worst case.

On the classy, you still should be able to get it at or over 1250 MHz and still be cool enough to run on air even with a bad core. The lowest I have seen a Classified Ti at SC ACX max voltage of 1.21 is around 1210-1215ish (mine unfortunately). Most Classifieds are a good 30-50 MHz faster easily at that voltage, some even more so. You also have PWM control on the Classified which helps immensely in getting a good overclock.

I have no idea about the SC ACX in terms of the worst case. I do know you may be stuck only a little faster than it was at stock since it doesn't have the same voltage range available to compensate for any weaknesses that arrise. So even if you have a better chance at a better core (arguable), you also will have a lower low with a poor core.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I've had way to many brand "NEW" products from MSI show up from distributors to my store that had the same kind of issues for me to think anything other than MSI IS absolute garbage.


Haha. Well then, point is taken.

The last straw was the newegg rep telling me that they open boxes up from time to time to ensure everything is there for me so I would have no issues. Has anyone else heard of this? She then proceeded to tell me they must have forgotten to place everything back into the box, all three times. I then asked her if they do this while drinking coffee while spraying a water hose around the warehouse. She then proceeded to call me a liar. That is when I had enough and took it up with Amex.

I've had two MSI graphics cards that were beast and my current motherboard. I will say that I am leery of their GPU cooling. I have had one 6950 fan fail and have heard that story from others many times. I never tried their RMA because I didn't want to lose my unlockable card. Zipties and case fans saved the day. They are really quiet coolers when working though.


----------



## USFORCES

Is there anyway to bridge the EK classy blocks together besides tubing? Slots 1 and 3 will have blocks, so PCI-E slot 2 is between them on an Asus board.
Quote:


> Please note that EK-FC Bridge & Link system is not compatible with this water block.


----------



## VSG

EK Terminals


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> EK Terminals


EK Terminals?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> EK Terminals


That or Koolance Dual VID Connector, Black Adjustable 2-3 Slot Spacing (CNT-VDA34-BK)
Depending on what look you're after.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> EK Terminals?


Yes, EK Terminals


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> EK Terminals?


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37781


----------



## USFORCES

So the EK FC Terminals will work?


----------



## VSG

Yup, just get the right one for you in serial or parallel. I think you need a dual 3-slot terminal for your setup but be sure- EK has slot spacing specified for each terminal.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> So the EK FC Terminals will work?


Are you using native SLI?

Edit: If so, then you'd want the Dual 3 slot terminal.


----------



## USFORCES

I think the one BGKris linked me to is the one I need.


----------



## lilchronic

yes but you also have to get link's to connect the block to the terminal

and you need the right size terminal for you're mobo


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I think the one BGKris linked me to is the one I need.


Ya, think so. Go with series or parallel mode accordingly. Series is slightly better for GPU temps, parallel is slightly better with overall flowrate and they both offer different inlet/outlet configs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yes but you also have to get link's to connect the block to the terminal
> 
> and you need the right size terminal for you're mobo


That's only for the Link and Bridge system, the terminals go directly on the blocks after having removed the individual terminal units.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ya, think so. Go with series or parallel mode accordingly. Series is slightly better for GPU temps, parallel is slightly better with overall flowrate and they both offer different inlet/outlet configs.
> That's only for the Link and Bridge system, the terminals go directly on the blocks after having removed the individual terminal units.


Thanks, yeah I didn't think I needed links no way to mount links anyhow.


----------



## boldenc

Anyone bought recently a GTX 780 Classified from Amazon? The current cards are using Samsung or Hynix or Elpida memory?


----------



## USFORCES

One more thing is there a ocn code for frozencpu? Because performance-pcs.com is sold out...


----------



## Kimir

Make sure you take the right one for the R4BE you've got...


----------



## VSG

OCN is the code for 5.1% at FCPU








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Anyone bought recently a GTX 780 Classified from Amazon? The current cards are using Samsung or Hynix or Elpida memory?


Depends on if they have new stock or not tbh, you are better buying buying from EVGA directly or Newegg for a better chance at a non-Elpida card.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ya, think so. Go with series or parallel mode accordingly. Series is slightly better for GPU temps, parallel is slightly better with overall flowrate and they both offer different inlet/outlet configs.
> That's only for the Link and Bridge system, the terminals go directly on the blocks after having removed the individual terminal units.


oh ok


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Make sure you take the right one for the R4BE you've got...


This ^
I went through 3 because I didn't pay attention when I had my Hero lol

Sent from Note 3


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Make sure you take the right one for the R4BE you've got...


This one right?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37781


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> OCN is the code for 5.1% at FCPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on if they have new stock or not tbh, you are better buying buying from EVGA directly or Newegg for a better chance at a non-Elpida card.


It is a new stock as far as I know, maybe 1 month ago.


----------



## VSG

You should be good to go then, high chance of hynix memory on the newer batch with a bit of sammy thrown in.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> This one right?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37781


yep


----------



## USFORCES

Thank you Reps for everyone


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Thank you Reps for everyone


Good luck!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> This one right?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37781


Nop, wrong one.
For serial this:
EK-FC Terminal TRIPLE Serial
EK-FC Terminal BLANK Serial
For parallel:
EK-FC Terminal TRIPLE Parallel
EK-FC Terminal BLANK Parallel
I took serial for my RIVE same spacing for R4BE).
Edit: yes because of the spacing you have to take the 3 sli one.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Nop, wrong one.
> For serial this:
> EK-FC Terminal TRIPLE Serial
> EK-FC Terminal BLANK Serial
> For parallel:
> EK-FC Terminal TRIPLE Parallel
> EK-FC Terminal BLANK Parallel
> I took serial for my RIVE same spacing for R4BE).
> Edit: yes because of the spacing you have to take the 3 sli one.


What's wrong with the 3 slot one? Same spacing no?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37781


----------



## USFORCES

I'm only running SLI using slot 1-3 so I get PCI-E 3.0x16 on both cards.


They are already water cooled using the EK universal blocks but I figured since the memory overclocks to +800=3600MHz may as well put it under water this time around to get a little more out of it.








Water I should get 3800-4000MHz


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> What's wrong with the 3 slot one? Same spacing no?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37781


That's not what ek website says.
Remember that the R4E and R4BE have a slot without pcie-e port just after the first one.








So there is 3 slots between the 2 used in sli.
I have the parallel one I mentioned and the spacing is correct.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Nop, wrong one.
> For serial this:
> EK-FC Terminal TRIPLE Serial
> EK-FC Terminal BLANK Serial
> For parallel:
> EK-FC Terminal TRIPLE Parallel
> EK-FC Terminal BLANK Parallel
> I took serial for my RIVE same spacing for R4BE).
> Edit: yes because of the spacing you have to take the 3 sli one.


This is correct.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That's not what ek website says.
> Remember that the R4E and R4BE have a slot without pcie-e port just after the first one.
> So there is 3 slots between the 2 used in sli.
> I have the parallel one I mentioned and the spacing is correct.


Oh okay, you're correct. Not all extreme boards are spaced the same.

::runs and hides::


----------



## USFORCES

I'm going to using slot 1 and 3 only this one works correct?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37781

If not I need to know now because I ordered it already and have to call ASAP to correct it.....


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> What's wrong with the 3 slot one? Same spacing no?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37781


I was confused on this and found out the hard way. This one that you linked is for a MB with 2.4" apart, the one he needs is for 1.6" apart .


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I'm going to using slot 1 and 3 only this one works correct?
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37781
> If not I need to know now because I ordered it already and have to call ASAP to correct it.....


You need these...

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_1018_1038_1207&products_id=37221

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_1018_1038_1207&products_id=37708

I have the exact same motherboard with 3 GTX 780 Classy's (using EK FC780 blocks) using this bridge just without the blank panel. I have slots 1-2-3 populated.


----------



## Kimir

Or the other one if he want to go serial.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Or the other one if he want to go serial.


Yes or the serial. Thanks Kimir


----------



## USFORCES

Well that sucks they shipped it already!


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Well that sucks they shipped it already!


That sucks! Sorry, I tried to reply as quickly as I could...


----------



## USFORCES

BGKris just cost me what ever return shipping will be, guess people shouldn't talk unless they know what the heck they are talking about. Simple fact.


----------



## Kimir

Can't you just refuse the package when it arrives?


----------



## ocgoober

Thanks for all the input guys. Repped.

My Classy is on its way back and I'll have another by the end of the week with any luck. Fingers crossed.....


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> BGKris just cost me what ever return shipping will be, guess people shouldn't talk unless they know what the heck they are talking about. Simple fact.


Hey man. I'll make it right. Just pm me your PayPal.

Sent from Note 3


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> BGKris just cost me what ever return shipping will be, guess people shouldn't talk unless they know what the heck they are talking about. Simple fact.


Send it back USPS. Might be able to get it in a letter envelope for ~$5. I'm really surprised they packaged it and shipped it within an hour. I placed and an order around noon and it didn't ship until the next day. Everything was in stock, but it was around the holidays.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Hey man. I'll make it right. Just pm me your PayPal.
> 
> Sent from Note 3


Thanks man


----------



## VSG

Just ask PPC to have USPS or whoever send it back to them. The package is probably just on it's way to the sort office at the latest. Worst case- just refuse the shipment and get the right one. Blaming someone on a forum for a mistake is not very nice, he/she had no obligation to help you at all.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Send it back USPS. Might be able to get it in a letter envelope for ~$5. I'm really surprised they packaged it and shipped it within an hour. I placed and an order around noon and it didn't ship until the next day. Everything was in stock, but it was around the holidays.


I called them as soon as I figured out I order the wrong one, they put me on hold and called the warehouse and it was already gone? Figures it went out that fast normally you can't get them to send out fast enough, lol

And sorry BGKris for saying that.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Just ask PPC to have USPS or whoever send it back to them. The package is probably just on it's way to the sort office at the latest. Worst case- just refuse the shipment and get the right one. Blaming someone on a forum for a mistake is not very nice, he/she had no obligation to help you at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I called them as soon as I figured out I order the wrong one, they put me on hold and called the warehouse and it was already gone? Figures it went out that fast normally you can't get them to send out fast enough, lol
> 
> And sorry BGKris for saying that.


I sent $10 for the trouble


----------



## USFORCES

I don't think most people would of did that.

Anyhow Thank you.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I don't think most people would of did that.
> 
> Anyhow Thank you.


Haha nope. I would have hid for a few days until you stopped being upset.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I don't think most people would of did that.
> 
> Anyhow Thank you.


Probably not.









No worries.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I sent $10 for the trouble


That's awesome, I would have done the same. Rep for you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I don't think most people would of did that.
> Anyhow Thank you.


Well we all make mistakes. Please don't take this the wrong way, but it is up to you to make sure. haha. I even did the exact same thing. I now have an extra EK Terminal 3 slot bridge because of my error. I was more mad at the fact I had to reorder and pay $8 to have a $20 part shipped! haha


----------



## USFORCES

Just to show they actually shipped it out that quick. And BGKris I'll hook you up with something like a game key next time I get a extra's, I don't know I'll do something for you just for being such a cool guy


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Just to show they actually shipped it out that quick. And BGKris I'll hook you up with something like a game key next time I get a extra's, I don't know I'll do something for you just for being such a cool guy


Wow. Yeah that was quick!


----------



## Kimir

I doubt they had the USPS collecting truck coming at this hour, yeah the package was ready to be shipped and put on the pallet, but really shipped? nah
Anyway, if you got it sorted, it's good.


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys i have normal 780 classified and i can rich 1306 just rising more 63 mv from precision x i played bf4 for several hours and stable like rock....but man this game call of the duty ghost don't accept any overclock result in driver crash.this game is truly weird....i played bf4 on 1306mhz several hours and stable like rock but ghost no sir....i am sure that the ghost game is poor optimized for pc from there is impossible to do overclocking of gpu....


----------



## Juggalo23451

Well I was able to order one of these card when I went to order another one they were out of stock.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Just to show they actually shipped it out that quick. And BGKris I'll hook you up with something like a game key next time I get a extra's, I don't know I'll do something for you just for being such a cool guy


I appreciate the offer but I'm stocked with games that I still need to play. Don't worry about it. Let's move on


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Anyone bought recently a GTX 780 Classified from Amazon? The current cards are using Samsung or Hynix or Elpida memory?


EVGA stopped using Elpida memory on the 780 Classified in September 2013. I bought 2 780 Classifieds from Amazon in the beginning of November and both came with Samsung memory.

EVGA_Jacob tweeted and dropped by this thread a few times to let us know that the 780 Classifieds now only use Samsung or Hynix memory (as of September 2013).


----------



## lightsout

If anyone is interested in a regular 780 classy mines up for sale link in my sig. Just got it back from RMA less than a week ago.


----------



## seward

Any ETA on the 780 Ti Classifieds at the EVGA store? Uh Mr. Jacob?


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> Any ETA on the 780 Ti Classifieds at the EVGA store? Uh Mr. Jacob?


Kingpin or just the classifed


----------



## nzube14

I just got my 780 Ti Classy, and also got the EK waterblock (acetal) to go along with it. My question is, can the EVGA backplate fit with the EK waterblock?

And if they do fit, which do I install first? I was thinking the backplate then waterblock, that way I use the screws supplied with the block instead of the backplate.


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seward*
> 
> Any ETA on the 780 Ti Classifieds at the EVGA store? Uh Mr. Jacob?
> 
> 
> 
> Kingpin or just the classifed
Click to expand...

Just the classy. Eventually want to have 2 of 'em.


----------



## JDookie

So I downloaded the most recent Voltage Tool, and although the slider goes all the way to 1.65V, regardless of what I set it to, the max volts I can get is 1.49V. Do I have to do something to unlock the remaining .16V? This is on a 780 Ti Classified by the way.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDookie*
> 
> So I downloaded the most recent Voltage Tool, and although the slider goes all the way to 1.65V, regardless of what I set it to, the max volts I can get is 1.49V. Do I have to do something to unlock the remaining .16V? This is on a 780 Ti Classified by the way.


How are you checking voltage? 1.5 on the tool is at least 1.55 under load by DDM.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzube14*
> 
> I just got my 780 Ti Classy, and also got the EK waterblock (acetal) to go along with it. My question is, can the EVGA backplate fit with the EK waterblock?
> 
> And if they do fit, which do I install first? I was thinking the backplate then waterblock, that way I use the screws supplied with the block instead of the backplate.


Use the EK supplied screws and start with the gpu first . then the M screws as shown in the photo.


These are the screws you need, can be found online or at Lowes.


----------



## JDookie

I'm monitoring it with GPU-Z, and it doesn't matter if I set the tool to 1.49 or 1.59, the max GPU-Z reports is 1.49V. In general, GPU-Z reports a tad less voltage than what's set in the tool. In other words, if I want 1.20V, I have to set it at 1.2125V.


----------



## VSG

That's because a software program won't read such high a voltage correctly and also why so many here recommend a good DMM.


----------



## JDookie

ohh, okay. Well I guess I'll have to pull out the old Fluke. I didn't realize GPU-Z was limited like that.


----------



## darrencoffey

I finally tested my 780 classifieds under water and im a bit stuck. Both my cards would do 1306 mhz valley stable on stock air with 1.2 volts. Now with the waterblocks installed and +38volts through precision x valley quits respondiing and reverts to stock clocks. Theres no artifacts and temps are below 40 on core and vrm during stressing. Does anyone have any advice? Thanks


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDookie*
> 
> ohh, okay. Well I guess I'll have to pull out the old Fluke. I didn't realize GPU-Z was limited like that.


also depending on the pwm setting 1.5v can become 1.65v load at 600khz pwm so definitely check it out with the dmm. on my kingpin 1.4v became 1.6v but it's because I had the 2 voltages switches on so 1.4v would be like 1.55v without the switches turned on.


----------



## tribolex

I want to buy this week a evga classy 780ti from newegg or amazon because evga do not have it in store right now. If the classy and kingpin is in stock is it worth to buy a kingpin? Gamefps and valleyfps are the same. I want to set this card on water and want a 24/7 overclock

I wrote this also in the 780ti thread. But I think its better here.

#EVGA Jacob tell me when I could buy a Kingpin or Ti Classified because Email notification doesn't work. I tried to buy one of this cards on the EVGA site. You told something more are incoming midmonth.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Use the EK supplied screws and start with the gpu first . then the M screws as shown in the photo.
> 
> 
> These are the screws you need, can be found online or at Lowes.


You say, start with the gpu and then use the M3x6 screw as shown... I just want to fully verify, as I am getting ready to go through this process... Use the 4 screws that come with the block for the Core and then the 11 M3x6 for the backplate itself? I have all of the M3 screws and I am very excited about this adventure of installing the Waterblocks


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tribolex*
> 
> I want to buy this week a evga classy 780ti from newegg or amazon because evga do not have it in store right now. If the classy and kingpin is in stock is it worth to buy a kingpin? Gamefps and valleyfps are the same. I want to set this card on water and want a 24/7 overclock
> 
> I wrote this also in the 780ti thread. But I think its better here.
> 
> #EVGA Jacob tell me when I could buy a Kingpin or Ti Classified because Email notification doesn't work. I tried to buy one of this cards on the EVGA site. You told something more are incoming midmonth.


i got an email notification today that kingpins were in stock and by the time I got to the website they were still available so the notification seems to work.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I have missed a few things because autonotify didn't work, so I always check just in case. It's very rare that the little things I want come in, but it never seems to work when I am trying to get them.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> You say, start with the gpu and then use the M3x6 screw as shown... I just want to fully verify, as I am getting ready to go through this process... Use the 4 screws that come with the block for the Core and then the 11 M3x6 for the backplate itself? I have all of the M3 screws and I am very excited about this adventure of installing the Waterblocks


Lay the backplate on top and start with the red circled spots then work your way using the M3x6. The red circled will be the EK screws and washer only. Piece of cake


The screw that holds down the bracket can be done last.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Lay the backplate on top and start with the red circled spots then work your way using the M3x6. The red circled will be the EK screws and washer only. Piece of cake
> 
> 
> The screw that holds down the bracket can be done last.


Perfect, thank you! That answers all of my questions, not that I can see what you mean.  thanks so much.


----------



## error-id10t

So a new owner here. Was a bit of a shock opening the front door and see a package there, all alone! Thought it was all Sumsung memory but mine is Hynix, don't care.. it performed well on my 670s.


----------



## error-id10t

Question, why does both AB and GPU-Z report each MHz instead of the "normal" 13MHz stepping? Is that real or fake and if fake then does .. say, +107 offset run effectively at +104?


----------



## szeged

i got a question mainly directed at Jacob, but others feel free to chime in if you feel you have a good answer for it.

Was sitting here looking at my KPE acx cooler out of boredom and had a few questions on the design.

1. Did you guys try using direct heatpipe contact instead of the chrome/nickle plated baseplate on top of the heatpipes? if so what what was your reasoning for using a baseplate over direct contact heatpipes?

2. on the 5 heat pipes coming out to the right of the core contact area, it looks as if you could have spread out the heatpipes a bit more to cover more area on the fin array design, any specific reason you opted to kind of squish them closer together?

3. any plans to increase the fan sizes on future classified ACX coolers?

4. how long did it take you guys to finish the ACX design to its release stage from the starting concept of it?

5. will we be seeing more clear/frosted shrouds used on upcoming gpus? ive actually started to really like the look of it even though i never air cool, gives it a nice change over the standard black shroud you see on 99% of gpus today.

ty for any answeres jacob or anyone else can give









this post was made out of 99% boredom, 1% wild turkey.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> So a new owner here. Was a bit of a shock opening the front door and see a package there, all alone! Thought it was all Sumsung memory but mine is Hynix, don't care.. it performed well on my 670s.


Congrats, anyhow what kind of performance does the Hynix get compared to the Samsung?


----------



## WebTourist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i got a question mainly directed at Jacob, but others feel free to chime in if you feel you have a good answer for it.
> 
> Was sitting here looking at my KPE acx cooler out of boredom and had a few questions on the design.
> 
> 1. Did you guys try using direct heatpipe contact instead of the chrome/nickle plated baseplate on top of the heatpipes? if so what what was your reasoning for using a baseplate over direct contact heatpipes?
> 
> 2. on the 5 heat pipes coming out to the right of the core contact area, it looks as if you could have spread out the heatpipes a bit more to cover more area on the fin array design, any specific reason you opted to kind of squish them closer together?
> 
> 3. any plans to increase the fan sizes on future classified ACX coolers?
> 
> 4. how long did it take you guys to finish the ACX design to its release stage from the starting concept of it?
> 
> 5. will we be seeing more clear/frosted shrouds used on upcoming gpus? ive actually started to really like the look of it even though i never air cool, gives it a nice change over the standard black shroud you see on 99% of gpus today.
> 
> ty for any answeres jacob or anyone else can give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this post was made out of 99% boredom, 1% wild turkey.


I don't know about ACX design but when I saw the thermal paste I realized why the card is hot.
The paste is too much and too hard and dry.


I replaced it with Arctic Silver 5


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i got a question mainly directed at Jacob, but others feel free to chime in if you feel you have a good answer for it.
> 
> Was sitting here looking at my KPE acx cooler out of boredom and had a few questions on the design.
> 
> 1. Did you guys try using direct heatpipe contact instead of the chrome/nickle plated baseplate on top of the heatpipes? if so what what was your reasoning for using a baseplate over direct contact heatpipes?
> 
> 2. on the 5 heat pipes coming out to the right of the core contact area, it looks as if you could have spread out the heatpipes a bit more to cover more area on the fin array design, any specific reason you opted to kind of squish them closer together?
> 
> 3. any plans to increase the fan sizes on future classified ACX coolers?
> 
> 4. how long did it take you guys to finish the ACX design to its release stage from the starting concept of it?
> 
> 5. will we be seeing more clear/frosted shrouds used on upcoming gpus? ive actually started to really like the look of it even though i never air cool, gives it a nice change over the standard black shroud you see on 99% of gpus today.
> 
> ty for any answeres jacob or anyone else can give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this post was made out of 99% boredom, 1% wild turkey.


I will have to go back, but i remember Jacob saying that it is likely bigger cards like the Classifieds will start using the bigger Fans design vs what the normal classy uses now. So it seems the KPE was a test bed for revision to the ACX. He has also mentioned i believe that work has started or in early stages for the ACX2 design, so this could of been a sneak peak at possible changes.

MY guess on the frosted shroud is its going to be exclusive to maybe a TOP tier card, or if they do another KPE. Since to me it seems like they were going for like an Icy look, to play off the LN2 thing, that this will be a special design for only top tier/ limited run cards.


----------



## cowie

Does the 780 classy get the same 1.65v max voltage with software as the 780 ti classys do or is it still 1.35v?


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Does the 780 classy get the same 1.65v max voltage with software as the 780 ti classys do or is it still 1.35v?


1.35v with the Classy controller.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> 1.35v with the Classy controller.


Isn't it 1.5V with the latest version?


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Isn't it 1.5V with the latest version?


The one I downloaded from the OP allows you to go to 1.35v...

From the OP..

*GTX 780, 780 TI, 770, 680 Classified Software Overvoltage tool -
(The overvoltage tool allows 780 Classified's 1.35v and 780 TI Classified's up to 1.5v)
ClassyVoltageTuner2.0.zip 201k .zip file*


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> The one I downloaded from the OP allows you to go to 1.35v...
> 
> From the OP..
> 
> *GTX 780, 780 TI, 770, 680 Classified Software Overvoltage tool -
> (The overvoltage tool allows 780 Classified's 1.35v and 780 TI Classified's up to 1.5v)
> ClassyVoltageTuner2.0.zip 201k .zip file*


Looks like the one in the OP isn't the latest, see this post. http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/8960#post_21740125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomsdaybg*
> 
> Here Classified_v2.0.4.3


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Confirmed! New Classy tool allows up to 1.5v on the non Ti 780 Classified.


And 1.65V on the 780 Ti's


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Looks like the one in the OP isn't the latest, see this post. http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/8960#post_21740125
> 
> And 1.65V on the 780 Ti's


I was mistaken! Thank you I just downloaded it!


----------



## cowie

That was fast thanks guys will put it on dry ice again now it was only 1430 1.36v .


----------



## gagac1971

i have evga gtx 780 classified and i cant get this card......
if i will put in precision x more 63 mv allowed then for 1306 mhz i will need more 145 mhz.but the voltage dont pass 1.18v on full loud. ok that is fine and when i will use evbot or gtx classified controller and put say 1.2v then i will need more than +140 mhz in precision x to reach 1306 mhz,i need to put around + 230 mhz .from there the values are not the same when using more 63mv or evbot......
mean the card don't read voltages and also using voltages in the same way ....my opinion is that all of this have to do whit nvidia driver.
i even don't say how to explain this matter but the card don't work like supposed to do.and during overvoltage you have vdroop imagine i will put 1.3v to reach 1.26v during loud but even then voltage is not fixed on 1.26v but always fluctuating arround 1.26v.
if i will put more 63 mv in precision x THAT VOLTAGE IS ALWAYS FIXED IN PRECISION X BUT FLUCTUATING IN GPU Z .


----------



## lootbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i have evga gtx 780 classified and i cant get this card......
> if i will put in precision x more 63 mv allowed then for 1306 mhz i will need more 145 mhz.but the voltage dont pass 1.18v on full loud. ok that is fine and when i will use evbot or gtx classified controller and put say 1.2v then i will need more than +140 mhz in precision x to reach 1306 mhz,i need to put around + 230 mhz .from there the values are not the same when using more 63mv or evbot......
> mean the card don't read voltages and also using voltages in the same way ....my opinion is that all of this have to do whit nvidia driver.
> i even don't say how to explain this matter but the card don't work like supposed to do.and during overvoltage you have vdroop imagine i will put 1.3v to reach 1.26v during loud but even then voltage is not fixed on 1.26v but always fluctuating arround 1.26v.
> if i will put more 63 mv in precision x THAT VOLTAGE IS ALWAYS FIXED IN PRECISION X BUT FLUCTUATING IN GPU Z .


The 780 Classified has voltage droop, it will happen.
If you are unhappy with the GPU-Z/software voltage monitoring, maybe use a digital multimeter and measure the voltage manually?


----------



## gagac1971

yes i am looking to buy that probe connector for digital multimeter and measure the voltage.but you know i am sure that fact that voltage readings and applying is not same because of nvidia drivers....


----------



## Doug2507

Quick one for you guys, what stock VDDC (gpu-z) are you seeing on classy Ti under load at stock clocks? (preferably those with good clocking cards)


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> yes i am looking to buy that probe connector for digital multimeter and measure the voltage.but you know i am sure that fact that voltage readings and applying is not same because of nvidia drivers....


GPU-Z cannot read the card correctly, end of your problem. Everyone with a DMM is not having the issue you are having as they are not using make believe numbers from GPU-Z. Those numbers are the same as Santa Claus.

Your card works as intended. Voltage regulation is controlled by a hardware chip on your card and the BIOS.

If you need more voltage, download a bios, quit using PX for voltage control, and use latest classified tool which you can find here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/8960#post_21740125


----------



## gagac1971

i am already using gtx voltage controller i will try to find to buy probeit connector....


----------



## darrencoffey

My 2 780 classifieds are performing worse on water than air. Temps but my driver quits responding whenever attempting to bench. On air I could run 1306mhz core with 700 mhz memory valley stable no artifacts. Now with water at the same voltage and clocks my driver crashes within a few seconds. I dont get it. Is it possible I don't need as many volts and my voltage is to high for the clock


----------



## cosmomobay

Has anyone read this comparison test of the 780 Ti cards. Hope this is not a repost.

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-custom-card-roundup


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darrencoffey*
> 
> My 2 780 classifieds are performing worse on water than air. Temps but my driver quits responding whenever attempting to bench. On air I could run 1306mhz core with 700 mhz memory valley stable no artifacts. Now with water at the same voltage and clocks my driver crashes within a few seconds. I dont get it. Is it possible I don't need as many volts and my voltage is to high for the clock


are you absolutely sure you didnt mess anything up when installing the waterblocks and reinstalling the gpus into the mobo? it might be something as simple as needing to reseat the gpu in the pci-e slot.


----------



## milcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darrencoffey*
> 
> My 2 780 classifieds are performing worse on water than air. Temps but my driver quits responding whenever attempting to bench. On air I could run 1306mhz core with 700 mhz memory valley stable no artifacts. Now with water at the same voltage and clocks my driver crashes within a few seconds. I dont get it. Is it possible I don't need as many volts and my voltage is to high for the clock


Hey darren...
I don't know if it relates, but I will share my little experience.

So, I received a 780 classy that doesn't clock amazingly. I get 1241MHz (+100), turning up +63mV on PrecisionX at 115% power target. Mem is at +400/500. This is the only stable OC I can get (meaning, it will work with all the games and benchmarks I have tested).

I wanted more of the card, so I flahsed skyn3t bios into it. This bios seems much less "power efficient" than the stock bios (which is actually more recent than the skyn3t v3 base bios). What I mean is that for the exact same clocks (and roughly similar voltages), the power the GPU is using gets much higher. In turn, this can lead to throttling because the card is reaching its power target.

This is even more relevant if you don't flash skyn3t bios and you try to increase the voltage by using the classified tool, for example. Any little increase over the stock voltages leads to an immediate throttling down because the power limit is reached immediately.

I know it is not exactly what you are experiencing, but what I am trying to say is that I would pay particular attention to the power target as I find it to be one of the main reasons to see the throttling.

In addition, I would uninstall Precision X (deleting its settings) and install it new. You should also consider doing the same for the drivers. And... reboot! Sometimes, if your driver crashes, the clocks will be stuck at low speeds.

Good luck


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i am already using gtx voltage controller i will try to find to buy probeit connector....


If you aren't pushing your card past 1.25 to 1.3 volts on the controller, you are probably fine without using a DMM and paying even more money for a dongle. If you are on air, that is about as far as your cooling will allow anyhow.


----------



## nickolp1974

Can afterburner be used instead of precision X whilst using the voltage controller??


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Can afterburner be used instead of precision X whilst using the voltage controller??


yes


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yes


Thanking you,









Any advantages??


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Thanking you,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any advantages??


some people prefer afterburners user interface and layout over precision X, other than that no advantages at all.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i am already using gtx voltage controller i will try to find to buy probeit connector....


for $10 it's definitely worth keeping your $800 card safe. I am so mad I didn't measure my load voltages all along. It's crazy to try and OC a card and have no clue what the load voltages are. Now with the pwm control the set voltage and load voltage are very far apart. Also the load voltage changes with the different clock speeds also.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darrencoffey*
> 
> My 2 780 classifieds are performing worse on water than air. Temps but my driver quits responding whenever attempting to bench. On air I could run 1306mhz core with 700 mhz memory valley stable no artifacts. Now with water at the same voltage and clocks my driver crashes within a few seconds. I dont get it. Is it possible I don't need as many volts and my voltage is to high for the clock


I wonder if the block is not making proper contact. I would think you would be overheating though if that was the issue. Did you do anything else while you installed the blocks, like changing bios's or changing the way you set your clocks or voltages. That is strange.


----------



## szeged

my first guess is his waterblock isnt making proper contact, second guess is it needs to be reseated in the pci-e slot. Third guess is he accidentally broke something when installing the block, im hoping its the first or second.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Has anyone read this comparison test of the 780 Ti cards. Hope this is not a repost.
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-custom-card-roundup


Nice summary of the various options


----------



## szeged

hey jacob read my questions a few pages back about the ACX cooler


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Congrats, anyhow what kind of performance does the Hynix get compared to the Samsung?


I have no idea how Samsung behaves? To be honest once I saw this outperformed my 670 SLI in Metro Last Light bench with the stock BIOS I just played some BF4 as I was so happy lol. Anyhow, kicked off a quick Valley and it does +400 on RAM, +450 starts giving artifacts.

Maybe once I change the BIOS it'll do better.

This behaves differently than the 600 series in that it actually artifacts. My 670s would either work or the driver fell over, no middle ground.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Quick one for you guys, what stock VDDC (gpu-z) are you seeing on classy Ti under load at stock clocks? (preferably those with good clocking cards)


Wouldn't it be the same for all..? Either way mine is 1.148v stock LN2 and just kicking off GPU-Z renderer.


----------



## VSG

Hey SI 1, I can confirm the updated classy tool works with any, including stock bios, up to 1.65V core and 571 KHz PWM so you can update the OP


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i got a question mainly directed at Jacob, but others feel free to chime in if you feel you have a good answer for it.
> 
> Was sitting here looking at my KPE acx cooler out of boredom and had a few questions on the design.
> 
> 1. Did you guys try using direct heatpipe contact instead of the chrome/nickle plated baseplate on top of the heatpipes? if so what what was your reasoning for using a baseplate over direct contact heatpipes?
> 
> 2. on the 5 heat pipes coming out to the right of the core contact area, it looks as if you could have spread out the heatpipes a bit more to cover more area on the fin array design, any specific reason you opted to kind of squish them closer together?
> 
> 3. any plans to increase the fan sizes on future classified ACX coolers?
> 
> 4. how long did it take you guys to finish the ACX design to its release stage from the starting concept of it?
> 
> 5. will we be seeing more clear/frosted shrouds used on upcoming gpus? ive actually started to really like the look of it even though i never air cool, gives it a nice change over the standard black shroud you see on 99% of gpus today.
> 
> ty for any answeres jacob or anyone else can give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this post was made out of 99% boredom, 1% wild turkey.


1. I believe we did but I need to double check again. Initial design was some time ago








2. Same as above, let me check.
3. Yes, but K|NGP|N fan size is about as large as it will get for next gen.
4. I would say around 8-9 months. Originally we were testing it on a GTX 580 card because that is all that was available at the time







It was introduced with 680.
5. Hmmm... still debating on this one







Definitely we know some people like it, and some don't. We may also consider just clear and not frosted like TITAN. Still debating though.


----------



## szeged

cool thanks for the replies Jacob


----------



## VSG

Posting these in here as well:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> These game numbers are just based on my max game stable overclocks from Precision-X, stock LN2 bios at +75 volts since I don't want to use the Classified Tool for 24/7 usage so the clocks are 1320 core/1725 memory. These are pretty high even compared to reference overclocked 780 Ti cards in SLI so I am pretty happy here, but that poor, poor memory is not making me win any benchmarks.
> 
> 1) Bioshock Infinite: 1080p, ultra- 189 fps average
> 2) Bioshock Infinite: 1440p, ultra- 157.5 fps average
> 3) Star Swarm on Dx3d: 47.6 fps average (No SLI on this yet, and I personally they have purposely gimped performance on Nvidia cards)
> 4) Batman: Arkham Origins: 1080p, highest settings possible everywhere other than with no PhysX to make it fair for AMD users- 347 fps average
> 5) Batman: Arkham Origins: 1440p, highest settings possible everywhere other than with no PhysX to make it fair for AMD users- 269 fps average
> 6) Saints Row 4: 1080p, ultra- 195 fps average
> 7) Saints Row 4: 1440p, ultra- 137 fps average
> 8) Far Cry 3: 1440p, ultra- 118 fps average
> 9) Tomb Raider: 1080p, ultra - 305.7 fps average
> 10) Tomb Raider: 1440p, ultra - 203.8 fps average


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Some core voltage data off my DMM for my KPE #1 at stock clocks on the stock LN2 bios with no dip switch on:
> 
> A. Zero load, 260 KHz PWM frequency
> 
> Stock volts: 0.9
> 1 V via classy tool: 1.013
> 1.1 V via classy tool: 1.1145
> 1.2 V via classy tool: 1.218
> 1.3 V via classy tool: 1.317
> 1.4 V via classy tool: 1.422
> 1.45 V via classy tool: 1.475
> 1.5 V via classy tool: 1.523
> 
> B. While running Valley, 260 KHz PWM frequency
> 
> Stock volts/1.175 V read on classy tool automatically: 1.217
> 1.25 V via classy tool: 1.293
> 1.3 V via classy tool: 1.341
> 1.35 V via classy tool: 1.394
> 1.4 V via classy tool: 1.439
> 1.45 V via classy tool: 1.485
> 1.5 V via classy tool: 1.532
> 
> C. Zero load, 400 KHz PWM frequency
> 
> Stock volts: 0.9
> 1 V via classy tool: 1.013
> 1.1 V via classy tool: 1.115
> 1.2 V via classy tool: 1.219
> 1.3 V via classy tool: 1.321
> 1.4 V via classy tool: 1.4285
> 1.45 V via classy tool: 1.483
> 1.5 V via classy tool: 1.5375
> 
> D. While running Valley, 400 KHz PWM frequency
> 
> Stock volts/1.175 V read on classy tool automatically: 1.227
> 1.25 V via classy tool: 1.305
> 1.3 V via classy tool: 1.362
> 1.35 V via classy tool: 1.414
> 1.4 V via classy tool: 1.4625
> 1.45 V via classy tool: 1.512
> 1.5 V via classy tool: 1.563
> 
> E. While running Valley, 457 KHz PWM frequency
> 
> Stock volts/1.175 V read on classy tool automatically: 1.235
> 1.25 V via classy tool: 1.306
> 1.3 V via classy tool: 1.367
> 1.35 V via classy tool: 1.4155
> 1.4 V via classy tool: 1.463
> 1.45 V via classy tool: 1.514
> 1.5 V via classy tool: 1.5645
> 
> I didn't notice a whole lot of change after increasing the PWM frequency past 457 KHz, also this confirms the new Classy tool works with pretty much all the bios out there.


----------



## gagac1971

yep i am trying to find that probeit connector but here in europe i cant find anywhere....i have send e mail to evga usa and ask them to send me that connector.we will see...


----------



## ocgoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Has anyone read this comparison test of the 780 Ti cards. Hope this is not a repost.
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-gtx-780-ti-custom-card-roundup


I noticed the following statements regarding the available backplate for the ACX cards:

"As with EVGA's other GeForce GTX 780 Tis, an optional backplate can be purchased, further improving EVGA's acclaimed cooling solution."
"For added heat dissipation when pushing the Dual Classified to its limits, consider equipping EVGA's custom-designed backplate, which also adds extra flair to your system."

Can anyone elaborate on how the backplate can improve cooling?


----------



## VSG

The backplate has some thermal pads depending on the model and that acts as a passive heatsink taking some heat off the memory (in case of the titan)/VRMs (for most cards such as the classifieds).


----------



## ocgoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The backplate has some thermal pads depending on the model and that acts as a passive heatsink taking some heat off the memory (in case of the titan)/VRMs (for most cards such as the classifieds).


Thanks geggeg. I didn't realize there were thermal pads involved. I always thought backplates were just used to add structural rigidity to counteract drooping under the weight of the card. Now if I could just find a Ti Classy backplate.


----------



## darrencoffey

I didn't change anything in my system. Ive been messing with the cards all day and tested each by themselves and it seems like one card requires 1.25 for 1306mhz which isnt bad. Its just odd that it only required 1.2volts to be stable at 1306 on air. Temps never pass 40 degrees on core or vrms while benching. I just expected to hit higher clocks on water than air at the same voltage. Could using to much thermal paste or having the block on to tight cause this issue, even though my temps are low.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

HeY guys,
So I have a few questions.
First I was reading through a bunch of these posts and read something about Jacob saying that evga was coming out with some sort of improved bios or tool for overvolting.? Wondering if anything has progressed with that?
Second, does anybody know how far out the next gen cards are? I'm really close to pulling the trigger on a 780 classy. Evga has bstock available for a good price. If its not till next year I'm game. But if it's in a few months I think I'll wait.
Thx


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> HeY guys,
> So I have a few questions.
> First I was reading through a bunch of these posts and read something about Jacob saying that evga was coming out with some sort of improved bios or tool for overvolting.? Wondering if anything has progressed with that?
> Second, does anybody know how far out the next gen cards are? I'm really close to pulling the trigger on a 780 classy. Evga has bstock available for a good price. If its not till next year I'm game. But if it's in a few months I think I'll wait.
> Thx


Bios is in the first post. Updated voltage tool has been posted within the last few pages and is better than one in original post.


----------



## Cyclops

Does Hynix memory clock the same as Samsung? Mine does 8100 with maximum stability (No artefacts or crashes) + 1260 on the core with 1.21 volts.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Does Hynix memory clock the same as Samsung? Mine does 8100 with maximum stability (No artefacts or crashes) + 1260 on the core with 1.21 volts.


it overclocks higher but has looser timings.


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Bios is in the first post. Updated voltage tool has been posted within the last few pages and is better than one in original post.


Right but what i was talking about was a tool that was supported offically by evga. I just remeber reading that jacob was working on somthing? Maybe that was it? Alsi any idea when big maxwell aka 880 will drop?
Thx


----------



## error-id10t

Alright so this has probably been mentioned already but bare with me. So to get rid off the TDP problem with 3DMark etc, I flashed "skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BD-official'. Now, it all went well except that I have no idea what this has done to the volts.

Previously with the stock BIOS it went to 1.2v whatever when using AB. Now it won't budge past 1.06v? From what I see I could easily just mod my own BIOS and up the TDP, nobody has shown why I can't but figure I ask this anyway.

add: so while I'll wait to hear from anyone re: the above, I figured I'll just mod my own with a nice safe 450W, then ran 3DMark11 @ 1261 and 7900MHz (crazy to see TDP usage clicked in @ 380W). All went fine.

What are people using to check RAM speeds? I know Valley is more punishing than games and/or 3DMark11/13.


----------



## Doug2507

Jacob - Ti Classified ETA EU?


----------



## splmann

I am a little disapointed that a 600 euro GPU has nu probe-it cable incl.

Also in Europe i cant get it !


----------



## Dokubrix

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7pqkv/


----------



## robbinb85

This thread is so darn big and I have gone through 40 pages and also used the search thread function.
But I can not find what's the difference between Skyn3t Rev2 and rev3 bios!!?!?!? (for 780 classified)

and if people have better scores with the rev3 bios.

I now have the rev2 and are very pleased







. but if rev 3 is better maybe I will try that one.

so if there is a kind person out there that wanna help a poor little soul, please send me a PM with the short version


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbinb85*
> 
> This thread is so darn big and I have gone through 40 pages and also used the search thread function.
> But I can not find what's the difference between Skyn3t Rev2 and rev3 bios!!?!?!? (for 780 classified)
> 
> and if people have better scores with the rev3 bios.
> 
> I now have the rev2 and are very pleased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . but if rev 3 is better maybe I will try that one.
> 
> so if there is a kind person out there that wanna help a poor little soul, please send me a PM with the short version


Why don't you just flash the rev3 bios and try it for yoursilfe
If you like it keep it if not just flash back to the rev2
Don't see the point in over explaining just try it


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbinb85*
> 
> This thread is so darn big and I have gone through 40 pages and also used the search thread function.
> But I can not find what's the difference between Skyn3t Rev2 and rev3 bios!!?!?!? (for 780 classified)
> 
> and if people have better scores with the rev3 bios.
> 
> I now have the rev2 and are very pleased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . but if rev 3 is better maybe I will try that one.
> 
> so if there is a kind person out there that wanna help a poor little soul, please send me a PM with the short version


Rev 3 has a 200% power target.


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> Right but what i was talking about was a tool that was supported offically by evga. I just remeber reading that jacob was working on somthing? Maybe that was it? Alsi any idea when big maxwell aka 880 will drop?
> Thx


Jacob is talking about a new EVbot, which is a physical device used to set voltages and other stuff and store them to profiles, but it's most likely years away from being released as they just started planning it.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaCk-AtTaCk*
> 
> Right but what i was talking about was a tool that was supported offically by evga. I just remeber reading that jacob was working on somthing? Maybe that was it? Alsi any idea when big maxwell aka 880 will drop?
> Thx


I recall reading that as well. I just took it as Jacob slipping up a little bit about the behind the scenes action. It would be terribly cool of them to give us an official software tool, but given all the little issues that have been happening lately and the fact that OCP is rumored to be onchip now for the Ti cores, I don't see why nvidia would allow this. They should and I really hope they do, but recent history doesn't make me optimistic.

EVGA works through the community to allow it's customers to truly take advantage of all their products offer right now. So your only option will be the Classified Tool. Well you could pay 200 plus dollars for a used evbot to get the 100% official support if you really wanted it. but I wouldn't as I don't bench heavily. More than likely someone (FTW12345 on kingpincooling) with some affiliation other than customer with EVGA released and updates the Classified Tool. The same thing happens with bios releases, although it's a bit better as you can get a better bios from them, you just have to personally ask (780 TiC only).

Using aftermarket bios is fine. You just have to flash back before RMA and the wink and nod game continues on and NVIDIA stays happy.

As far as the 880 dropping, I have no clue. I would imagine oct at the earliest, but that is entirely a guess. No one knows who can share. I can't see them releasing the Titan Black in March or April if rumors are true and then releasing the 880 in the summer. Also, TSMC has pushed well back their newest process. It was supposed to be up and running well by now. It is only just getting started up and first things out are going to be of the smaller die sizes.


----------



## Maxincredible52

Hey guys,

I want to join the classified club









Validation Link 1
Validation Link 2

aaaand a crappy pic from my rig











right now i am on air but i already ordered oll the parts to build my very first custom loop! (hydro copper)

is there any recommended mod BIOS for the gtx 780 classified atm? still best to go with the TI bios? Thanks for your help ^^ i tried to read through everything but almoust 1k pages is much xD

right now i have the classified controller and my cards are running @ 1.3v, first card +190/+300 and second which overclocks better +160/+300 to sync them ...


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxincredible52*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I want to join the classified club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation Link 1
> Validation Link 2
> 
> aaaand a crappy pic from my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now i am on air but i already ordered oll the parts to build my very first custom loop!
> 
> is there any recommended mod BIOS for the gtx 780 classified atm? still best to go with the TI bios? Thanks for your help ^^ i tried to read through everything but almoust 1k pages is much xD
> 
> right now i have the classified controller and my cards are running @ 1.3v, first card +190/+300 and second which overclocks better +160/+300 to sync them ...


Rev 3 on first page seems to be what is used nowadays.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbinb85*
> 
> This thread is so darn big and I have gone through 40 pages and also used the search thread function.
> But I can not find what's the difference between Skyn3t Rev2 and rev3 bios!!?!?!? (for 780 classified)
> 
> and if people have better scores with the rev3 bios.
> 
> I now have the rev2 and are very pleased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . but if rev 3 is better maybe I will try that one.
> 
> so if there is a kind person out there that wanna help a poor little soul, please send me a PM with the short version


I had the same bench mark scores with both bios's. I don't know why but I always stuck with the rev.2 bios. As long as the bios you are using has a big enough power limit there wont really be differences between the different bios's. Unless it's a case where evga released a bios with looser memory timings for the kingpin.


----------



## error-id10t

That. Or just mod your own and put in TDP you want.

Anyway, got to playing with the Classy tool last night quickly and noticed that simply raising volts wasn't the best idea. Volt + MHz combo that was artifacting suddenly became crystal clear when I just raised PexVDD (PCIe?). Is this known and why would that help..?

Also does anyone question the temps shown by GPU-Z etc? I find it little hard to believe the temps I'm seeing for idle which is below my ambient (yes it's WC), but I've never seen this before.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> That. Or just mod your own and put in TDP you want.
> 
> Anyway, got to playing with the Classy tool last night quickly and noticed that simply raising volts wasn't the best idea. Volt + MHz combo that was artifacting suddenly became crystal clear when I just raised PexVDD (PCIe?). Is this known and why would that help..?
> 
> Also does anyone question the temps shown by GPU-Z etc? I find it little hard to believe the temps I'm seeing for idle which is below my ambient (yes it's WC), but I've never seen this before.


TIN posted a really easy mod guide to bypass the TDP readings and trick the card. All you have to do is solder on 2 resistors in the right spots and you can use any bios without ever having to worry about tdp. I want to try it really bad but I don't have enough confidence yet. That is strange and those temp readings probably aren't right. My card gets really hot just setting the voltages when idling.

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2539


----------



## darrencoffey

well I switched back to normal bios and made it through valley at 1306mhz and 600 memory on stock volts with no artifacts. I was running the stock ln2 bios when I was having all the trouble with my cards. Is it possible that when I installed my waterblocks and put the cards back in my rig I corrupted the stock ln2 bios ? its just weird ive been running stock ln2 bios since I got the cards without a problem and as soon as I installed waterblocks Valley crashed within like 3 seconds when it was rock solid on air . Im just glad I got my cards performing like they should on water, I was beginning to think I damaged my cards in the process of installing the blocks.


----------



## traxtech

Quick question.

I'm still using the XTI bios and its going great. Only problem is i have it game stable on +144 (1280 core, 1.23v) and +600 mem(1.65v) but i notice that sometimes it will sometimes go up to the next core (1293) during games.

If it is at +142 it will game at 1267, if its +143 it will game between 1267 and 1280 randomly yet if i go to +144 it will sit at 1280 and randomly go up to 1293 which will crash.

Anyway i can get this bastard to stay at 1280? lol


----------



## Kynes

Hi! Just got a EVGA 780 TI Dual Classified today.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mr65d/

Did try +100 core +400 Memory(Hynix btw) just to mess around with no voltage increase seemed stable but not a lot of testing done.

I was wondering why flash the BIOS? Is it gonna fix anything? Or is mostly a OC thing?

I'll just be on air for the time being and was looking into the BIOS flash thing.


----------



## tribolex

Let me in the club please. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6qqm3/


----------



## tribolex

Tribolex--- [email protected] --- GTX 780 Ti Classified (1150/3499) STOCK!!!!!

This Card is brandnew and stock!!! Now the game on air begins. How far I could push it  This is for the guys like me that they now where is the beginning.

1080P

1440P


----------



## error-id10t

Classified voltage tool and specifically PEXVDD.. someone enlighten me.

Find a frequency that starts giving you artifacts @ stock, then raise PEXVDD just to the next notch and everything is clear. You can keep raising the clocks and it'll keep playing nice. The score however only goes up by little amount.

Now add extra voltage and suddenly - same clocks as above - the score takes a huge jump forward. What is causing that? That has to be some weird throttling that is released once you give the proper amount of core volts.

Just to give some idea. I only raised my volts from the stock to 1.25v and the score went up by 700 GPU points. Both runs were stable with no artefact, only core volt was upped.


----------



## Maxincredible52

Hey guys,

My 2 gtx 780 classifieds have the 80.10.3A.01.80 bios ... is it save to flash skyn3t´s rev3 BIOS (vBios-v380.80.21.01.80-LN2.zip 131k .zip) from the front page?

also i get a weird error when trying to save the BIOS of my second card -->



i can save the bios of my first card though ...

also i get weird overclocking results ... one of my two cards need a much lower offset to get 1,3Ghz. My first card overclocks to 1,3Ghz with 160Mhz offset and is stable at 1.25v and the second card needs 190Mhz offset and is stable at around 1.3v ... is that normal? is that the silicon lottery? ^^ sorry for my noob questions, hope you guys can help me out a little ...


----------



## tribolex

I have a really weird problem. Yesterday I got my new GTX780ti classy and before that I had a Asus GTX680. Now when I use the new GPU with Windows 8.1 I couldn't start my PC normal. I deleted also all NVidia drivers. So the only way to start is go in the bios and start boot my ssd. Should I reinstall Windows 8.1 on drive C:?


----------



## seward

Have you tried taking the card out, and just booting with your cpu's on-board graphics? That should get you to desktop. Once you can do that, put the card back in, then download/install nvidia drivers.


----------



## wstanci3

Messing around with the KingPin on air until I got all I need for custom water. Got bored.








Decided to try to go as low as possible.
Both switches off, no overvoltage applied.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




+88 / +264 Farthest I can go without crashing.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxincredible52*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> My 2 gtx 780 classifieds have the 80.10.3A.01.80 bios ... is it save to flash skyn3t´s rev3 BIOS (vBios-v380.80.21.01.80-LN2.zip 131k .zip) from the front page?
> 
> also i get a weird error when trying to save the BIOS of my second card -->
> 
> 
> 
> i can save the bios of my first card though ...
> 
> also i get weird overclocking results ... one of my two cards need a much lower offset to get 1,3Ghz. My first card overclocks to 1,3Ghz with 160Mhz offset and is stable at 1.25v and the second card needs 190Mhz offset and is stable at around 1.3v ... is that normal? is that the silicon lottery? ^^ sorry for my noob questions, hope you guys can help me out a little ...


Seen that before, you may have to use nvflash and use the -b backup command to save the BIOS.
Quote:


> nvflash -b backup.rom


----------



## Maxincredible52

@EVGA-JacobF
thanks for the info! maybe i will only save the bios of the first card because the two cards have the same bios ^^ just wanted to know if there is anything wrong with the card

i still want to know if i can safely flash skyn3t´s rev3 bios from the front page on my cards which have the 80.10.3A.01.80 bios ... hydro copper waterblocks are comming 2morrow and i want to get the most out of my cards


----------



## error-id10t

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Classified voltage tool and specifically PEXVDD.. someone enlighten me.
> 
> Find a frequency that starts giving you artifacts @ stock, then raise PEXVDD just to the next notch and everything is clear. You can keep raising the clocks and it'll keep playing nice. The score however only goes up by little amount.
> 
> Now add extra voltage and suddenly - same clocks as above - the score takes a huge jump forward. What is causing that? That has to be some weird throttling that is released once you give the proper amount of core volts.
> 
> Just to give some idea. I only raised my volts from the stock to 1.25v and the score went up by 700 GPU points. Both runs were stable with no artefact, only core volt was upped.






Bumpy? I don't get what's happening here, program 3DMark11. Clocks: 1306MHz / 7700MHz. Classified tool settings:

1.2v via AB (Classy tool used to bump up PEXVDD to 1.114v) = 18340 GPU score
1.225v via Classy tool = 18630 GPU score
1.25v via Classy tool = 19030 GPU score
1.275v via Classy tool = 19300 GPU score. First run driver fell over. Second run few artefacts

So each 0.025v step is giving ~300 more in GPU score with no increase in clocks. This is the first question; why am I seeing this?

The second question is related to volts because I haven't seen people mention this as a "problem". Why am I apparently capped @ 1.25v where beyond this, I suddenly start seeing artefacts / driver falls over? The temps are well under control with core @ 40 degrees and VRM @ 46 degrees (peak).


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> 
> Bumpy? I don't get what's happening here, program 3DMark11. Clocks: 1306MHz / 7700MHz. Classified tool settings:
> 
> 1.2v via AB (Classy tool used to bump up PEXVDD to 1.114v) = 18340 GPU score
> 1.225v via Classy tool = 18630 GPU score
> 1.25v via Classy tool = 19030 GPU score
> 1.275v via Classy tool = 19300 GPU score. First run driver fell over. Second run few artefacts
> 
> So each 0.025v step is giving ~300 more in GPU score with no increase in clocks. This is the first question; why am I seeing this?
> 
> The second question is related to volts because I haven't seen people mention this as a "problem". Why am I apparently capped @ 1.25v where beyond this, I suddenly start seeing artefacts / driver falls over? The temps are well under control with core @ 40 degrees and VRM @ 46 degrees (peak).


For the first question: Don't know. 3Dmark isn't exact each time, so some of that may be margin of error. What bios are you running?

The second: If you raise your voltage without upping your frequency, you can become unstable.


----------



## error-id10t

300 points is well above margin of error, it's also repeatable. It's the stock LN2 BIOS and I upped the TDP to 450W, it's banging on that limit. That however, cannot be the cause unless something has changed. This it the TI Classy, I haven't seen one person say they can't raise volts, yet mine supposedly become unstable >1.25v. That's barely above stock.

Also if someone is wondering why I didn't bother with higher clocks, there's no point if the score keeps going up with just raising volts which is just black magic (read: weird throttling not shown / discussed AFAIK).


----------



## DarkReign32

I just ordered my EVGA 780 Classified. I'm excited to be joining the club!


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> 300 points is well above margin of error, it's also repeatable. It's the stock LN2 BIOS and I upped the TDP to 450W, it's banging on that limit. That however, cannot be the cause unless something has changed. This it the TI Classy, I haven't seen one person say they can't raise volts, yet mine supposedly become unstable >1.25v. That's barely above stock.
> 
> Also if someone is wondering why I didn't bother with higher clocks, there's no point if the score keeps going up with just raising volts which is just black magic (read: weird throttling not shown / discussed AFAIK).


I wouldn't worry about the small increases until you can fix your crashes. One is trivial, the other is noticeable. I'm guessing PSU is too weak or too much voltage for the clocks.

I had a 750 W that my TiC chewed up. Once I replaced it, I was stable at higher voltages.

I can get artifacts at clocks I'm stable at just by raising my voltage when I'm towards the top of what my card will do. I don't know about lower as I haven't tried. Strong had this issue at much higher speeds and probably voltages, I can't recall the specifics. He lowered his voltage on the advice of AlanC? maybe, and then because of that he passed his benches that driver crashes previously.

Just because 9 out of 10 cards behave in a certain way, it doesn't mean all do. Most TiCs hit 1400+, some can't. Some cards artifact when the core goes above 40C at higher volts/clocks, some don't. Adding too much voltage, even though it is lower than others higher voltages, winds up recreating their conditions as while their added energy is being used, yours isn't.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/h3zsh/


I finally have my card installed into a system and i have not started to Overclock, BUT!!!!!! I am super impressed already.

I ran the Catzilla benchmark and scored 13609 with dual 760 SC ACX in SLI...

I ran each of the Ti Classifieds, and each of them scored over 15000 alone... I can not SLI them currently, because my case is about a 1/4" too short where the hard drive cage is, but that is ok, as a new case should be here any day now.

May I please "join the club" now?

As far as ASIC goes, Card 1 is 68.6 and card 2 is 68.1. I know some say that it doesn't matter, but for those that think it does, that is what they are, and both cards will be "going under water" after the new case arrives, as well as testing both for the max overclock I can achieve on Air with single and SLI setups.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the small increases until you can fix your crashes. One is trivial, the other is noticeable. I'm guessing PSU is too weak or too much voltage for the clocks.
> 
> I had a 750 W that my TiC chewed up. Once I replaced it, I was stable at higher voltages.


The first point is important, it's the catalyst of this confusion. Score should not go up by simply raising volts, that implies a "problem" of some kind. I've ran benches today and each and every one of them, once I hit +400W and nearing the magical 450W line start behaving the same way. Out of all, Catzilla uses the least so can cope with more volts/clocks. Then Vantage etc, but when they reach that limit they behave the same way.

All points to the PSU IMO. My 3rd grade math tells me that 756W - 200W (CPU + peripherals + extra for good measure) still leaves me with 550W. So there's a gap of 100W that I should still be ok with, it appears it doesn't quite work that way but I'm not about to spent $$$ to prove myself wrong or right.

The card is very nice where it matters, games and folding.


----------



## trickeh2k

Is running the card with the full memory overclock at all times (except when the computer is idle and goes in to power saving mode) considered dangerous? My 780 Classy refuses to down clock itself to proper 2D clocks when I'm in Windows. It stays at 888Mhz with the full mem oc at all times. Only way to make the card properly down clock is to set my main monitor to 60Hz instead of 120Hz.


----------



## nickolp1974

just thought i'd share what me and my classy have done









http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/catbe1_zps07342e93.png.html

http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/catbot_zps52212fdd.png.html


----------



## Niconaze

Hi everyone,

Does someone know what is the max safe voltage for Ti classified on water 24/7 ?

Can't find the info...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niconaze*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does someone know what is the max safe voltage for Ti classified on water 24/7 ?
> 
> Can't find the info...


1.35v is usually around the max safe for water 24/7, maybe 1.4v if your ambient temperatures are low enough.


----------



## Niconaze

Tanks you !


"Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9505G avec Tapatalk"


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 1.35v is usually around the max safe for water 24/7, maybe 1.4v if your ambient temperatures are low enough.


Temperatures are almost irrelevant when it comes to safety. Voltage is the main culprit when degradation is in question. People using LN2 still kill chips with high voltage even though temps are always well bellow -50C.


----------



## szeged

lol ok


----------



## pompss

i flash my classy bios with skyn3t.
i also download the voltage tune for change the voltage up to 1.35
was working yesterday but today it wont apply the changes.
gpu-z still show me 1.15 max.
why the voltage tune doesnt work anymore???
any help is appreciate


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> i flash my classy bios with skyn3t.
> i also download the voltage tune for change the voltage up to 1.35
> was working yesterday but today it wont apply the changes.
> gpu-z still show me 1.15 max.
> why the voltage tune doesnt work anymore???
> any help is appreciate


Try re installing video drivers.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> just thought i'd share what me and my classy have done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/catbe1_zps07342e93.png.html
> 
> http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/catbot_zps52212fdd.png.html


Nice score!

When submitting to hwbot, keep in mind win8/8.1 scores are banned in all but Futuremark benches with systeminfo 4.20 or later, that one can get blocked if reported.
Also, cpu-z main & memory tab open as well as gpu-z for valid screenshots.


----------



## Seid Dark

Just installed my 780 Ti Classified, backplate included.

Is using Classy voltage tool feasible with stock air? I'm thinking it should be enough for around 1.25v? Not just for benchmarks but also for general gaming. I need every MHz I can get for 120Hz screen. Custom loop is not an option at the moment, no money left.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Just installed my 780 Ti Classified, backplate included.
> 
> Is using Classy voltage tool feasible with stock air? I'm thinking it should be enough for around 1.25v? Not just for benchmarks but also for general gaming. I need every MHz I can get for 120Hz screen. Custom loop is not an option at the moment, no money left.


I would say 1.25v is just fine on air. Enjoy the awesome card.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Try re installing video drivers.


i tried ..... still doesnt work


----------



## Bulvai

Howdy gents. My 780Ti Classified is being delivered tomorrow and I can't wait. I plan on flashing sky3nt's custom bios and have the following questions:

1) Is 1.212 the maximum voltage I can apply without the Classy Voltage Tool?

2) If so, does that mean I have to reapply any voltage above 1.212 every single time I turn my computer back on with the aforementioned tool?

Thanks for any replies. I'm itching to start fiddling with that bad boy.


----------



## VSG

Yes, and yes unless you have an EVBot. It takes all of 10 seconds to open the tool, choose the voltage and hit apply though so it isn't too bad


----------



## pompss

guys i tried to uninstall and re install the driver but the tune tool doesnt work anymore with my gtx 780 classified

i click on apply many times i dont why now its not working.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> guys i tried to uninstall and re install the driver but the tune tool doesnt work anymore with my gtx 780 classified
> 
> i click on apply many times i dont why now its not working.


Then reinstall the tool!


----------



## Bulvai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yes, and yes unless you have an EVBot. It takes all of 10 seconds to open the tool, choose the voltage and hit apply though so it isn't too bad


I thought so. Thank you for the prompt reply.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Then reinstall the tool!


the tool doesnt need to be installed

i cancel it and i re download it but still doesnt work

i dont know what is going on


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> the tool doesnt need to be installed
> 
> i cancel it and i re download it but still doesnt work
> 
> i dont know what is going on


You do know that you can't see any voltages if they are adjusted by the tool if over stock, correct? You shouldn't use GPU-Z for voltage, it cannot read the Classified cards correctly.

If you raise your voltage and run a benchmark, have you used up more of your power target? Run one at stock, then set one at 1.35 and compare the usage. Being able to clock your card higher is also a way to tell if your voltage set. Those are the only ways to tell without a DMM that I am aware of.


----------



## Seid Dark

I tried 1.275v on GPU and 1.7v on memory, that got me 1293/7800 Valley stable (only one run). Cooler is not able to cope with the heat, 83C with fan on 85% and sounds like a vacuum cleaner.







VRM's seem to be surprisingly cool, about 70C.

I know water cooling is preferred for this card but but stock cooler is still a bit disappointing. Fans are whiny (typical for ball bearing) and there's some coil whine. I expected more from card this expensive.

Edit: max 79C with 1.25v 1280/7800. Looks a bit better.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> You do know that you can't see any voltages if they are adjusted by the tool if over stock, correct? You shouldn't use GPU-Z for voltage, it cannot read the Classified cards correctly.
> 
> If you raise your voltage and run a benchmark, have you used up more of your power target? Run one at stock, then set one at 1.35 and compare the usage. Being able to clock your card higher is also a way to tell if your voltage set. Those are the only ways to tell without a DMM that I am aware of.


with the customs bios yesterday i read 1.35 v with gpu-z and i could push the core over 1360.
today with only 1.2120v showing with gpu-z i cant reach that core speed.
I dont know what is wrong but what i know is that im not able to adjust the voltage anymore over 1.2120 v


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> the tool doesnt need to be installed
> 
> i cancel it and i re download it but still doesnt work
> 
> i dont know what is going on


Stupid question but you do remove the auto tick right? Then select the core volts, if it stays what you picked it's using that. You can easily confirm it by checking TDP - it'd be using more than if simply running stock.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Stupid question but you do remove the auto tick right? Then select the core volts, if it stays what you picked it's using that. You can easily confirm it by checking TDP - it'd be using more than if simply running stock.


yes of course is removed
another think is that when i use the tool and i set the voltage to 1.30 i click apply and i close the tool. after i reopen to check if the voltage is 1.30 and is 0.00625V.
Seems that the tool doesn't apply the voltage that i select by clicking on apply even if i remain the tool open








same think if i click on default it goes back to 1.00 and after reopen the tune tool goes back to 0.00625V.








Also gpu-z show no voltage changes and iam with sky bios v.3 gtx 780 classified


----------



## pompss

is there another tune voltage controller for the gtx 780 classy???


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> yes of course is removed
> another think is that when i use the tool and i set the voltage to 1.30 i click apply and i close the tool. after i reopen to check if the voltage is 1.30 and is 0.00625V.
> Seems that the tool doesn't apply the voltage that i select by clicking on apply even if i remain the tool open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same think if i click on default it goes back to 1.00 and after reopen the tune tool goes back to 0.00625V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also gpu-z show no voltage changes and iam with sky bios v.3 gtx 780 classified


DO NOT USE GPU-Z TO MEASURE VOLTAGE OVER STOCK. It's been said at least 3 times in the last 2 pages.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> DO NOT USE GPU-Z TO MEASURE VOLTAGE OVER STOCK. It's been said at least 3 times in the last 2 pages.


so what i should use to measure voltage over stock ???


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> so what i should use to measure voltage over stock ???


A digital multimeter or DMM. It's kind of required for extreme tuning that these cards require.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> so what i should use to measure voltage over stock ???
> 
> 
> 
> A digital multimeter or DMM. It's kind of required for extreme tuning that these cards require.
Click to expand...

DMM literally means *D*igital *M*ulti*m*eter.


----------



## pompss

problems is that i cant reach stable clock that i reached yesterday. For sure the tune controller doesnt change the voltage.
there is a problem somewhere


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> DMM literally means *D*igital *M*ulti*m*eter.


I realize that.







I was just stating it considering a lot of people say DMM, but not everyone knows that really means Digital Multimeter/


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> DO NOT USE GPU-Z TO MEASURE VOLTAGE OVER STOCK. It's been said at least 3 times in the last 2 pages.


ok gpu-z reads max 1.212v.
So i set default voltage on precision and now shows 1.150
if i set voltage on 1.212 with precision gpu-z shows 1.212.

I set default voltage with precision.
Now gpu-z is showing me 1.150.

If i open the classified tune controller and set the voltage to 1.212 and click on apply the change are not applied and gpu-z show me 1.150. same think with precision

so the tune controller doesnt work and i dont know why.








yesterday was working today not this is my damn problem









any other tune voltage controller please???

i flashed the customs bios in ln2 yesterday
i remember i switched bios one time today from ln2 to normal and back to ln2
maybe this caused some issues?
wanna try to reflash the bios again.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> DMM literally means *D*igital *M*ulti*m*eter.
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just stating it considering a lot of people say DMM, but not everyone knows that really means Digital Multimeter/
Click to expand...

Yeah I guessed you did, I would have phrased differently, though.
I didn't reviewed the OP lately, but I think it should be added somewhere that you can't trust any software when it come to voltages.


----------



## Piciato

been benching my classy 780 for almost 1 week now. needless to day, this card is impressive, compared to my previous ref 780.

1.212v on 1254mhz on core/1608mhz on mem. Game stable for crysis 3, tomb raider 2013, bioshock infinite, sleeping dogs. All for 3 hours straight, never exceed 80 for all the games.

1.212v 1306mhz on core/1708mhz on mem, BENCH STABLE ONLY. a letdown, since im looking at this speed to game 24/7. but oh well, good enough for me! bench program: 3dmark firestrike, valley and heaven.

1.35v (using the classy tool) 1410mhz/1708mhz

After 1 run of benchmark on air, it exceeds 92 degrees! Need to put this baby underwater soon! Haven't tried gaming on it, probably will not, since i will be air cool for quite some time.

a big thank u to the community here for providing the custom bios and the help!


----------



## pompss

i re flash the bios , re download and re installer the driver, re download the tool but iam not able to modify the voltage with tune voltage controller.
can anyone please tell me another software to modify the voltage to 1.35.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> problems is that i cant reach stable clock that i reached yesterday. For sure the tune controller doesnt change the voltage.
> there is a problem somewhere


If you have flashed a bios, you should uninstall, reboot, and then reinstall Precision X. It sometimes will set clocks all funky when bios changes and the card performs awful. If that doesn't work, revert to the other bios, do the above again with PX and see what happens.

Just so you know, most cards are .05 volts higher than what is set in the tool that under load and some load even higher.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> i flashed the customs bios in ln2 yesterday


I said this too little while back when I tried the Sky vBIOS, I couldn't get it to work but figured I must've done something wrong as nobody else appears to have this problem, I just couldn't get volts to go up anywhere so everything kept crashing (sure way to know volts weren't being applied). I'm going to give it another try later on today.

Anyway, I went back to the stock LN2 vBIOS and just upped TDP on my own, without a DMM this is what the SW reports:

Default under load: GPU-Z shows 1.148v and AB shows 1.162v.
Max volt via AB: GPU-Z shows 1.197v and AB shows 1.212v.
Classified tool, apply 1.25v: GPU-Z shows 1.234v and AB shows 1.212v.
Classified tool, apply 1.3v: GPU-Z shows 1.283v and AB shows 1.212v.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> If you have flashed a bios, you should uninstall, reboot, and then reinstall Precision X. It sometimes will set clocks all funky when bios changes and the card performs awful. If that doesn't work, revert to the other bios, do the above again with PX and see what happens.
> 
> Just so you know, most cards are .05 volts higher than what is set in the tool that under load and some load even higher.


i uninstall precision and i try to put voltage to 1.212 with tune controller.
Doesnt work







gpu-z shows 1.15 and Ab also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I said this too little while back when I tried the Sky vBIOS, I couldn't get it to work but figured I must've done something wrong as nobody else appears to have this problem, I just couldn't get volts to go up anywhere so everything kept crashing (sure way to know volts weren't being applied). I'm going to give it another try later on today.
> 
> Anyway, I went back to the stock LN2 vBIOS and just upped TDP on my own, without a DMM this is what the SW reports:
> 
> Default under load: GPU-Z shows 1.148v and AB shows 1.162v.
> Max volt via AB: GPU-Z shows 1.197v and AB shows 1.212v.
> Classified tool, apply 1.25v: GPU-Z shows 1.234v and AB shows 1.212v.
> Classified tool, apply 1.3v: GPU-Z shows 1.283v and AB shows 1.212v.


the think is why yesterday was working and today not???
something wrong witht tune controller for sure
iam getting mad


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys my gtx 780 classified can do 1.207V 1307 mhz rock solid all day playing bf4 ,and say for 1356 mhz i need 1.25V then for 1398 mhz i need 1.33V.men i got some great card here!!!!
i know that gtx 780 ti classified is better then normal classified but i will stick whit this one until will come out 880 series.
men for 1410 mhz e need just around 1.34V.great card....
for every day gaming i use 1307 mhz whit 1.207V temp.don't pass 59c and vrm also don't pass 54c fan always at full speed .


----------



## Seid Dark

Does anyone else have whiny fans on 780 Ti Classy? My card is nowhere near silent even at lowest 29% fan speed. Even worse, I tested constant 40% speed and dropped to 29% from that, that causes pretty loud whine that thankfully goes away after some time. But the idle noise never stops.

Reading the forums ACX cooler seems to be very problematic, some users have resorted to fixing the cooler themselves after getting several faulty ones from RMA. EVGA really dropped the ball on this one


----------



## Piciato

i had it for 2 days straight on my gtx 780 classy. whiny noise, and sometimes just plain annoying screeching noise. i leave the fan at 90 percent, for 4 hours straight. and it did help quite abit. now my idle fan is almost silent.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

So is the 780ti classified worth getting? I have heard lots of problems about the card on OCN, apparently something wrong with the double bios? I really want to get a classified card, so if it's not worth it I will probably just get a 780 classified.


----------



## VSG

This is OCN lol, what problems did you hear about?


----------



## szeged

There was a slight issue when the card first came out but that's history now, the 780ti functions completely fine now on both bios.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> There was a slight issue when the card first came out but that's history now, the 780ti functions completely fine now on both bios.


Slight issue? I remember you raging pretty hard....


----------



## VSG

That issue was not a result of EVGA or Nvidia exactly, it was to do with the new power distribution setup with the 780Ti and an update to the EvBot and the classified tool helped solve it.


----------



## Banedox

Hmm has anyone else recently noticed that PrecisionX is way to easy to break and bugout?

Also my classy TI card can do 1435 core and 2000 memory on 1.35vcore at 416khz pwn.


----------



## CanadaSpy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Hmm has anyone else recently noticed that PrecisionX is way to easy to break and bugout?
> 
> Also my classy TI card can do 1435 core and 2000 memory on 1.35vcore at 416khz pwn.


wow thats a good core clock think mine maxes at 1330 in sli havent tried single gpu yet. so i see you mentioned the frequency setting in classy voltage tool, just wondering how that setting function and what it actually does, havent messed with it yet but makes me wonder if i could get past 1330mhz aswell as minimize crashes


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> There was a slight issue when the card first came out but that's history now, the 780ti functions completely fine now on both bios.


Great to know thanks. I remember seeing you talk about the problems the card had. Glad to know they are fixed now. I will probably pick up a B-stock one.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> You do know that you can't see any voltages if they are adjusted by the tool if over stock, correct? You shouldn't use GPU-Z for voltage, it cannot read the Classified cards correctly.


TechPowerUp GPU-Z v0.7.7 new version has Improved voltage monitoring support for GTX 780 Ti


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> So is the 780ti classified worth getting? I have heard lots of problems about the card on OCN, apparently something wrong with the double bios? I really want to get a classified card, so if it's not worth it I will probably just get a 780 classified.


For watercooling in my opinion I would have to say it's the best card out right now.


----------



## VSG

They are B- stock for a reason: refurbished from past owners who may well have sent it back due to bad overclocks. So just be aware of the increased lottery with the B- stock.


----------



## CanadaSpy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> So is the 780ti classified worth getting? I have heard lots of problems about the card on OCN, apparently something wrong with the double bios? I really want to get a classified card, so if it's not worth it I will probably just get a 780 classified.


wait for a 790 or get the 780ti kingpin edition unless 100-300 dollars extra is a factor then a 780ti classy is a fine choice.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> They are B- stock for a reason: refurbished from past owners who may well have sent it back due to bad overclocks. So just be aware of the increased lottery with the B- stock.


True, but it is 120$ cheaper. I'll have to think about it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CanadaSpy007*
> 
> wait for a 790 or get the 780ti kingpin edition unless 100-300 dollars extra is a factor then a 780ti classy is a fine choice.


No way am I gonna waste money on a Kingpin card. Might be an amazing card, but I have no plans of LN2 cooling and little plans to watercool (I was thinking about using the new NZXT watercooler because I refuse to setup any more custom water cooling in my rig, but after some investigating I don't really have any place else to mount a 120mm radiator in my case), so the regular classified will do me fine.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Slight issue? I remember you raging pretty hard....


Exactly... Now imagine me if it was a big issue







HULK SMASHHHHHHHHH


----------



## CanadaSpy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> True, but it is 120$ cheaper. I'll have to think about it.
> No way am I gonna waste money on a Kingpin card. Might be an amazing card, but I have no plans of LN2 cooling and little plans to watercool (I was thinking about using the new NZXT watercooler because I refuse to setup any more custom water cooling in my rig, but after some investigating I don't really have any place else to mount a 120mm radiator in my case), so the regular classified will do me fine.


Watercooling a gpu is amazing that sucks you have no plans to go to water it's a glorious thing, never having to worry about gpu temp limit and also the 780ti classy fans like to make a excruciting noise from time to time.and whatever you choose good luck. Hey Maybe if you're lucky when Szeged gets two 790's in March he'll sell you his 780ti classys at a discount lol if he didn't trade them for the kingpins.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CanadaSpy007*
> 
> Watercooling a gpu is amazing that sucks you have no plans to go to water it's a glorious thing, never having to worry about gpu temp limit and also the 780ti classy fans like to make a excruciting noise from time to time.and whatever you choose good luck. Hey Maybe if you're lucky when Szeged gets two 790's in March he'll sell you his 780ti classys at a discount lol if he didn't trade them for the kingpins.


Yeah I know I would really like to watercool it, but the Haf X is kind of crappy for having multiple closed loop coolers. I already have an H90, and there doesn't really seem to be a way to mount another 120/140 mm rad without having some serious space issues. You can't mount one outside either without re-filling. I refuse to do anymore custom WC unless I took all the preperations this time (which would involve some serious dough), because the last time I set up an XSPC kit it was a total disaster.


----------



## CanadaSpy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Yeah I know I would really like to watercool it, but the Haf X is kind of crappy for having multiple closed loop coolers. I already have an H90, and there doesn't really seem to be a way to mount another 120/140 mm rad without having some serious space issues. You can't mount one outside either without re-filling. I refuse to do anymore custom WC unless I took all the preperations this time (which would involve some serious dough), because the last time I set up an XSPC kit it was a total disaster.[/quote
> Yeah i hear yah man, you're definitely preaching to the choir lol. my 360mm ek xtx coolstream thick rad takes hrs to prime and taking apart my loop is something i dread for that reason and yeah watercooling properly does add up i dont even want to know how much i spent. but as crappy as the above is personally id rather that then spend one more second seeing my bottom gpu get to 100 degrees when gaming at stock clocks with no other possible way to cool it down and then hear that horrible grinding noise of the crappy acx cooling fans on the 780ti classys. im procrastinating on getting a corsair 900d case and adding 2 360mm rads to my loop as well as re doing the whole loop, because of what you're talking about.


----------



## CanadaSpy007

opps


----------



## Bulvai

Hello again gents. My Classified arrives tomorrow--thank God--and I was trying to download the EVGA 780 Ti Classified skyn3t bios rev.2 from the first page in preparation but I was unable to. Is it because I haven't provided proof that I have a Classified yet or am I just being a dumbass?


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulvai*
> 
> Hello again gents. My Classified arrives tomorrow--thank God--and I was trying to download the EVGA 780 Ti Classified skyn3t bios rev.2 from the first page in preparation but I was unable to. Is it because I haven't provided proof that I have a Classified yet or am I just being a dumbass?


You don't have to be a member you can just download it. It should automatically start downloading when you click on the link. What happens if you try to do it?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulvai*
> 
> Hello again gents. My Classified arrives tomorrow--thank God--and I was trying to download the EVGA 780 Ti Classified skyn3t bios rev.2 from the first page in preparation but I was unable to. Is it because I haven't provided proof that I have a Classified yet or am I just being a dumbass?


You don't have a pop-up blocker on, do you?


----------



## Bulvai

Thank you both very much for your prompt replies. And yes, I did have a pop-up blocker installed. I disabled it and the download went fine. Thanks once again. I'm sure I'll be back again with more questions when I get down to the fun stuff.

Btw, I REALLY, REALLY like this forum. You guys are very helpful and I haven't noticed any douchebags, which is quite refreshing.









Oh, I just have to share this. I bought my 7990 for $680 from Newegg in August. My eBay auction ended last night and I got $997 for it. Sweet!!!!!


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CanadaSpy007*
> 
> Watercooling a gpu is amazing that sucks you have no plans to go to water it's a glorious thing, never having to worry about gpu temp limit and also *the 780ti classy fans like to make a excruciting noise from time to time*.and whatever you choose good luck. Hey Maybe if you're lucky when Szeged gets two 790's in March he'll sell you his 780ti classys at a discount lol if he didn't trade them for the kingpins.


You make it sound like every 780ti has defective fans, none of mine have









@Bulvai, someone must have wanted that card pretty bad, good for you thats awesome. I always seem to lose (alot) of money when I upgrade. Of course Ebay gets a hundred dollars of it but still good deal.


----------



## Bulvai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> You make it sound like every 780ti has defective fans, none of mine have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bulvai, someone must have wanted that card pretty bad, good for you thats awesome. I always seem to lose (alot) of money when I upgrade. Of course Ebay gets a hundred dollars of it but still good deal.


I stand to net about $850 from the sale so I'm very happy. I'm guessing the guy does the Bitcoin thing because the card is awesome for that purpose. Either way, I got sick of the Crossfire issues and decided to come back to the Green Team.


----------



## error-id10t

Tried the Sky BIOS today again and this time it worked. I then tried to replicate the problem I was having and it didn't appear.. hmm. So bottom line was that I was throttling myself by limiting the values in the BIOS, nice (from what I can see). Did a 1373MHz run for Firestrike Extreme but I'm now clicking near 500W TDP and that's where my limit is.


----------



## azzazel99

Hello all. I was able to take my classy and put 300+ on the core clock and +250 @1.212 volts and get a 1722 score on heaven at extreme setting. That sound about right? Card never got oved 67c.


----------



## navynuke499

Just got my 780 classy yesterday from another member here and this thing is a monster. i was wondering though, is it worth taking the cooler off and replacing the TIM to cool it down a bit until i can get water cooling again?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> Just got my 780 classy yesterday from another member here and this thing is a monster. i was wondering though, is it worth taking the cooler off and replacing the TIM to cool it down a bit until i can get water cooling again?


No. The tim evga uses is pretty good. Many user have done this and it resulted in same temps.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> You make it sound like every 780ti has defective fans, none of mine have


Read EVGA forums, it's full of complains. Of course not every single one is defective but still, some users have had several faulty coolers in a row, that's unacceptable for so expensive cards. I thought EVGA was supposed to be "premium" brand with excellent quality. Even the ones that are not faulty are far from silent. I don't know why they even bother to sell the card with air cooler.


----------



## azzazel99

I cant even hear my 780ti cooler until it hits about 80% fan speed. My 200mm case fans are louder then my gpu is and with the card overclocked I have yet to get over 67c.


----------



## alex123fra

Guys, apologies if this has been answered. I have a 780 classi and it tops out at 1370-1380 MHz core at 1.35V.

The classi voltage tool maxes out at 1.35V. I don't have an EVbot to go higher. Is there any software trick to getting higher voltage than 1.35V? Zawarudo's Afterburner mod doesn't seem to work on the classified.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Read EVGA forums, it's full of complains. Of course not every single one is defective but still, some users have had several faulty coolers in a row, that's unacceptable for so expensive cards. I thought EVGA was supposed to be "premium" brand with excellent quality. Even the ones that are not faulty are far from silent. I don't know why they even bother to sell the card with air cooler.


Yeah, I was disappointed with my first card because of the fan noise and the Elpida memory. Such a high end card should not have problems with either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex123fra*
> 
> Guys, apologies if this has been answered. I have a 780 classi and it tops out at 1370-1380 MHz core at 1.35V.
> 
> The classi voltage tool maxes out at 1.35V. I don't have an EVbot to go higher. Is there any software trick to getting higher voltage than 1.35V? Zawarudo's Afterburner mod doesn't seem to work on the classified.


the newest Classified overvolt tool allows up to 1.5v on the regular Classified.


----------



## alex123fra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, I was disappointed with my first card because of the fan noise and the Elpida memory. Such a high end card should not have problems with either.
> the newest Classified overvolt tool allows up to 1.5v on the regular Classified.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, I was disappointed with my first card because of the fan noise and the Elpida memory. Such a high end card should not have problems with either.
> the newest Classified overvolt tool allows up to 1.5v on the regular Classified.


Thanks, will try that.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Read EVGA forums, it's full of complains. Of course not every single one is defective but still, some users have had several faulty coolers in a row, that's unacceptable for so expensive cards. I thought EVGA was supposed to be "premium" brand with excellent quality. Even the ones that are not faulty are far from silent. I don't know why they even bother to sell the card with air cooler.


You can fix it with electrical or thermal tape depending on the source of your rattle. Google "fix rattling ACX fan" and a ton comes up. I know it's not the answer you want to hear, but it will probably yield better results than trying to get a good one from EVGA. Someone on hardOCP has been through several coolers lately and still isn't happy.

To answer your original question from previous post. Yes, my heatsink chattered around the 40 and 60-70 percent fan curve.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Tried the Sky BIOS today again and this time it worked. I then tried to replicate the problem I was having and it didn't appear.. hmm. So bottom line was that I was throttling myself by limiting the values in the BIOS, nice (from what I can see). Did a 1373MHz run for Firestrike Extreme but I'm now clicking near 500W TDP and that's where my limit is.


i re flash sky bios again but iam not able to change voltage with the tune controller.
i dont know what to think or what to do to unlock the voltage again.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, I was disappointed with my first card because of the fan noise and the Elpida memory. Such a high end card should not have problems with either.
> the newest Classified overvolt tool allows up to 1.5v on the regular Classified.


where i can download the tool???


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> where i can download the tool???


http://www.overclock.net/attachments/20371


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> No. The tim evga uses is pretty good. Many user have done this and it resulted in same temps.


Can confirm







. Still a nice experience removing the cooler and checking out the card, totally worth it but my temps seem nearly identical.

Will the Kingpin air cooler fit on 780 classies and is anyone willing to part with one, I'd love to swap it for that transparency.


----------



## nagle3092

Anyone have picks of the shroud removed from the heatsink?


----------



## VindalooJim

780 classy or 780ti classy? All vote now


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> 780 classy or 780ti classy? All vote now


Ti! 2880 cuda cores ftw!

Sent from Note 3


----------



## Bulvai

My 780ti Classy just got delivered. Sweet! Now if/when I can get my 7 yr old daughter off her MMO, I'll start tweaking. My question is this: what is the best program to quickly and efficiently test for OC stability?


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> 780 classy or 780ti classy? All vote now


780 TI. I got the 780 Classy cause it was a good deal. $579 price matched.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulvai*
> 
> My 780ti Classy just got delivered. Sweet! Now if/when I can get my 7 yr old daughter off her MMO, I'll start tweaking. My question is this: what is the best program to quickly and efficiently test for OC stability?


heaven 4.0 followed by BF4


----------



## Bulvai

Thanks man.


----------



## alex123fra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> the newest Classified overvolt tool allows up to 1.5v on the regular Classified.


Hmm, just tried this new version 2.0.4.2 on my 780 classi and the max voltage on it is 1.35V. Using with v3 skynet bios. Is there something else I need to do to enable higher voltage?


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/20371


its the same i had and doesnt work
i cannot even chenge the voltage to 1.35 anymore
is there another way to change voltage on the classy??
possible that aim the only one who have this issue??


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> its the same i had and doesnt work
> i cannot even chenge the voltage to 1.35 anymore
> is there another way to change voltage on the classy??
> possible that aim the only one who have this issue??


you have to find the v2.0.4.3 version thats the one that will enable you to change the voltage pass 1.35v. There is no other way to change the voltage on the classified cards


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> its the same i had and doesnt work
> i cannot even chenge the voltage to 1.35 anymore
> is there another way to change voltage on the classy??
> possible that aim the only one who have this issue??


Here's newest version: http://www7.zippyshare.com/v/64361314/file.html

If it still doesn't work uninstall your drivers and do complete cleaning with DDU afterwards in safe mode. It's best to make system restore point before trying this, there's tiny change that it can clean too much files from system.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> you have to find the v2.0.4.3 version thats the one that will enable you to change the voltage pass 1.35v. There is no other way to change the voltage on the classified cards


I just added the newest version 2.0.4.3 to the OP under the 780 ti classy section. here it is also.

Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> There is no other way to change the voltage on the classified cards


This works on KPE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalazar*
> 
> well , since the Kepler BIOS Tweaker 1.27 is out and you can modify the voltage in it , i had to redo the default bios cus the ram can not be OCed in sky3nt bios .
> now i have actually a better working bios for my 780 Gaming exactly the same as skyn3t but Overclock-able Ram .


http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f305/nvidia-geforce-gtx-700-600-serie-bios-files-932143.html


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Is the said problem with the GTX 780 Ti Classified bios the inability to control the voltages? I've got one and no matter what I do, I can't seem to raise or lower the voltages through PercisionX and I'm stuck at 1.161v. It appears that The GTX Classified Controller does allow voltage tuning but the stock and LN2 bioses are broken. The Skynet bios does fix this. Was that the problem people were having when they complained about the bios/voltage problem?


----------



## fleetfeather

What is the total width of a classy with the EK block installed?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> What is the total width of a classy with the EK block installed?


just under 6 inches


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> just under 6 inches


Hmmmm, can you get more precise for me? Trying to determine if I can fit it into a corsair 250D. Apparently the DCUII's (5.8" wide) heat pipes rub on the roof of the case


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Here's newest version: http://www7.zippyshare.com/v/64361314/file.html
> 
> If it still doesn't work uninstall your drivers and do complete cleaning with DDU afterwards in safe mode. It's best to make system restore point before trying this, there's tiny change that it can clean too much files from system.


i did the unistall but still doesnt work

even the new version doesnt change my voltage

at this point i would like to change bios

is there another bios i can try ???


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Hmmmm, can you get more precise for me? Trying to determine if I can fit it into a corsair 250D. Apparently the DCUII's (5.8" wide) heat pipes rub on the roof of the case


I

This is what I measured a while ago for another member.

I was just checking out my block and it's 15cm at its widest point which is where you connect the pipes and the for the rest its 12.5cmSorry I just moved to the states and keep forgetting about converting but ya it is 5.9'' ~6''


----------



## alex123fra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> i did the unistall but still doesnt work
> 
> even the new version doesnt change my voltage
> 
> at this point i would like to change bios
> 
> is there another bios i can try ???


Pompss, do you mean that changing the voltage on the classy tool isn't showing the new voltage on afterburner or precision X? If so, that is normal, the latter two don't show the correct voltage even when set by the classy voltage tool.


----------



## lilchronic

thats all i got for you


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex123fra*
> 
> Pompss, do you mean that changing the voltage on the classy tool isn't showing the new voltage on afterburner or precision X? If so, that is normal, the latter two don't show the correct voltage even when set by the classy voltage tool.


i know that
the tune tool doesn't allow me to change the voltage anymore
i cant reach the core speeds i had two days ago at 1398 mhz at 1.35 v. i get only 1300 on 1.212
also if i try to change the voltage to 0.8 or 1.2 with the classified tune controller doesnt show up in precision, AB and gpu-z .still showing the default voltage of 1.15.
if i change the voltage with precision to 1.212v or whatever is showing in gpu-z but with the tune controller not.
its not that ab or gpu-z are not showing. is that the tool doesnt change the vga voltage anymore.
two days ago was working.

when i start the classified tune tool and set 1.35v , click on apply and close the tool.
when i reopen the tool the voltage goes back to default 1.000v (auto is not checked)
seems that the tool auto reset or doesn't save the voltage i select and i dont know why


----------



## strong island 1

finally getting ready to put my card under. it sucks i couldn't get enough ln2 for me and ghost dog to do the cpu and gpu but in a few weeks when he gets back we will get the 170L tank. I just got a little bit to practice and have some fun. Here are some pics. I'm about to start insulating now.

It's really hard to see the nail polish but I have a coat on both sides. It's such a strange feeling to put nail polish on my kingpin.


----------



## SMiThaYe

Quick question, I've been using the excellent 'skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-PX' BIOS dated Dec 26th 2013 (may have been from the ZIP skyn3trev.1bios) and would like to try a new BIOS once I get new loop up and running for the 780Ti. Should I stick with this one or try the skyn3t bios rev.2 from Jan 15th, thanks?

P.S. would it help if we could see the BIOS by date descending than opening the ZIP to check last update date in OP?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> i did the unistall but still doesnt work
> 
> even the new version doesnt change my voltage
> 
> at this point i would like to change bios
> 
> is there another bios i can try ???


Just put your stock LN2 BIOS back, see if it starts working.

I had some oddness just then, was using Metro LL bench and for some reason as soon as I got to the first explosion (near the 100 second mark) the clocks would simply drop. No message the driver fell over etc, just clocks dropped. Had to run DDU and reinstall drivers, now it behaves as expected.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> finally getting ready to put my card under. it sucks i couldn't get enough ln2 for me and ghost dog to do the cpu and gpu but in a few weeks when he gets back we will get the 170L tank. I just got a little bit to practice and have some fun. Here are some pics. I'm about to start insulating now.
> 
> It's really hard to see the nail polish but I have a coat on both sides. It's such a strange feeling to put nail polish on my kingpin.


Good luck bro.. Enjoy.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Just put your stock LN2 BIOS back, see if it starts working.
> 
> I had some oddness just then, was using Metro LL bench and for some reason as soon as I got to the first explosion (near the 100 second mark) the clocks would simply drop. No message the driver fell over etc, just clocks dropped. Had to run DDU and reinstall drivers, now it behaves as expected.


i just flash it back with the stock ln2 bios but voltage doesn't change.
i did system recovery and restore the system back to 9 feb and still the tool doesn't work
i did the DDU etc... i try everything but seems aim not able to change the voltage like the first time.

i dont know what hell is going on


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> i just flash it back with the stock ln2 bios but voltage doesn't change.
> i did system recovery and restore the system back to 9 feb and still the tool doesn't work
> i did the DDU etc... i try everything but seems aim not able to change the voltage like the first time.
> 
> i dont know what hell is going on


At this point it sounds like the card is defective.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> finally getting ready to put my card under. it sucks i couldn't get enough ln2 for me and ghost dog to do the cpu and gpu but in a few weeks when he gets back we will get the 170L tank. I just got a little bit to practice and have some fun. Here are some pics. I'm about to start insulating now.
> 
> It's really hard to see the nail polish but I have a coat on both sides. It's such a strange feeling to put nail polish on my kingpin.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is great! Please keep posting the detailed pics of insulation and pics of your Ln2 experiment with this card


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> I
> 
> This is what I measured a while ago for another member.
> 
> I was just checking out my block and it's 15cm at its widest point which is where you connect the pipes and the for the rest its 12.5cmSorry I just moved to the states and keep forgetting about converting but ya it is 5.9'' ~6''


Ahhh, thanks heaps. Sadly my plan won't work out then, but that's great info all the same








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thats all i got for you


That's quite a package


----------



## milcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> i just flash it back with the stock ln2 bios but voltage doesn't change.
> i did system recovery and restore the system back to 9 feb and still the tool doesn't work
> i did the DDU etc... i try everything but seems aim not able to change the voltage like the first time.
> 
> i dont know what hell is going on


Did you try changing it back to the other bios (on the switch on the card) and try to change the voltage then?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Not sure if I may have been glanced over.. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4e4gx/ is my GPU-Z Validation, number 2 of 2. Currently on Air for this one, the other one is fitted with EK block and waiting for the new case to get here so I can install the watercooling system.

Now, my question comes. I am trying to overclock my card a littlebit. just want to bump my scores a little higher on Valley, Heaven, 3D Mark and 3D Mark II as well as Catzilla.. and if I apply a slight overclock, I get a driver crash. If I apply a slight voltage increase, I get a little bit further.. I increase the voltage more and I still get driver crashes. I just keeps happening.

I currently have the EVGA "Official bios Fix" that Chris sent out back in December. I would like to start using the bios that everyone is having the best luck with on Air or underwater. I figure either Skynet 2 or 3, but I wanted to check before I start changing them out.

System, 4770k at 4.5 ghz

Ti Classified on Air (hynix memory, verified on both cards today) 68.8 asic on Card number one *currently fitted with waterblock) and 68.1 Asic for card number 2. I would have put both cards in the case, but the HD cage is 1/4 of an inch away from allowing card number 2 to fit.

Thanks for the help ahead of time, and I look forward to the replies.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milcs*
> 
> Did you try changing it back to the other bios (on the switch on the card) and try to change the voltage then?


yes doesn't work ether


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> At this point it sounds like the card is defective.


i wait for the r9 290 i ordered and return the classy back to amazon.

Thanks to all for the support and help


----------



## NateST

Just wanted to test how far I could get into Valley before the temps got to hot, around scene 4 @ 1.4125 my card was artifact free @ 1502. I really should sell it and see how high it could bench as I have no desire to put together a liquid rig at the moment.


----------



## VSG

Dude don't run such high volts on air, even water is really pushing it!


----------



## fleetfeather

Classy can handle it lol


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Dude don't run such high volts on air, even water is really pushing it!


I'm all about pushing hardware with the current setup I have. I've passed Valley completely on 1.35 @ 1450/2012. I know the risks involved and wouldn't blame anyone else if something bad happened to the card.


----------



## Bulvai

Finally!!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Classy can handle it lol


The GPU itself won't. The higher the core voltage, the lower the temps need to be to prevent GPU death. 8 pack gave me a hard time about running my KPEs on water at similar voltages lol.


----------



## fleetfeather

Gpu core degradation? Almost unheard of under water, especially if its not a 24/7 voltage


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Gpu core degradation? Almost unheard of under water, especially if its not a 24/7 voltage


It was just a fun bench run for like 30 seconds too. It's not like I run my 2600k @ 1.55 all the time either


----------



## Bulvai

So my daughter went to bed and now I'm finally messing with my new Ti. However, I'm having issues. I set up a custom fan profile, unchecked the "AUTO" on Precision, enabled "software controlled" in Precision, and the fan speed still won't change no matter what. I've reinstalled the GPU drivers and PrecisionX but I simply cannot get the fans to run on a custom profile. Any suggestions? This is definitely affecting my overclock because once I opened my case (not that there's an issue because my case is a wind tunnel) and manually forced the fan speed to 90%, I had no issues.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulvai*
> 
> So my daughter went to bed and now I'm finally messing with my new Ti. However, I'm having issues. I set up a custom fan profile, unchecked the "AUTO" on Precision, enabled "software controlled" in Precision, and the fan speed still won't change no matter what. I've reinstalled the GPU drivers and PrecisionX but I simply cannot get the fans to run on a custom profile. Any suggestions? This is definitely affecting my overclock because once I opened my case (*not that there's an issue because my case is a wind tunnel*) and manually forced the fan speed to 90%, I had no issues.


There wouldn't be in Alaska


----------



## Seid Dark

Question for 780 Ti Classy owners with stock air: how does your memory overclock? Mine doesn't even do +200 (7400) stable unless I increase the voltage with classy tool. That seems extremely bad for Hynix memory, especially when reference card owners regularly do 7800MHz and over on stock voltages







Seems like this card is quite worthless on air, only meant for water cooling and LN2.


----------



## Zirc60

I have asked this before, but i still don't understand quite. If someone could enlighten me alittle would be great.

Problem im having is every time i try to overclock my 780 ti classy, i always fail :/ I bump up the core speed and it runs stable for the time being, no problems. But then later, after some minutes or maybe hours my gpu clock just reduces itself to around 500 mhz and stays that way until i restart my computer. Anyone know why this happens? Its really difficult to try to overclock the gpu when i have to restart my dam computer every time :/


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zirc60*
> 
> I have asked this before, but i still don't understand quite. If someone could enlighten me alittle would be great.
> 
> Problem im having is every time i try to overclock my 780 ti classy, i always fail :/ I bump up the core speed and it runs stable for the time being, no problems. But then later, after some minutes or maybe hours my gpu clock just reduces itself to around 500 mhz and stays that way until i restart my computer. Anyone know why this happens? Its really difficult to try to overclock the gpu when i have to restart my dam computer every time :/


You driver fell over. You need to add more voltage to your overclock. If you don't think that is the case, you can uninstall your nvidia drivers, run DDU to make sure they are all gone, and then reinstall them.

Start with overclocking just the core. Once it is good and stable, then worry about the memory. If you have flashed any bios and are using precision X, know that it usually requires being reinstalled to work properly. If you have a driver crash to windows, it is best to restart PX before resetting clocks and testing some more.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> You driver fell over. You need to add more voltage to your overclock. If you don't think that is the case, you can uninstall your nvidia drivers, run DDU to make sure they are all gone, and then reinstall them.
> 
> Start with overclocking just the core. Once it is good and stable, then worry about the memory. If you have flashed any bios and are using precision X, know that it usually requires being reinstalled to work properly. If you have a driver crash to windows, it is best to restart PX before resetting clocks and testing some more.


I just spent the afternoon working on my classy... After about 5 hours of tinkering, and walking Way, and coming back, and tinkering some more I finally found out +120 on the core, +350 memory and +75mv from Px overvoltage tool, and I can run 3D Mark 11 smooth. +121 on the core, and it freezes. +355 on memory, it resets the overclock to stock speeds.


----------



## provost

Yo, Strong, where are you at?
Any ln2 results to share yet?


----------



## Zirc60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> You driver fell over. You need to add more voltage to your overclock. If you don't think that is the case, you can uninstall your nvidia drivers, run DDU to make sure they are all gone, and then reinstall them.
> 
> Start with overclocking just the core. Once it is good and stable, then worry about the memory. If you have flashed any bios and are using precision X, know that it usually requires being reinstalled to work properly. If you have a driver crash to windows, it is best to restart PX before resetting clocks and testing some more.


Thanks for answer. But what is DDU? And wich bios do you recommend to use? I`ve been using skyn3t ver 2. But is there anything better/ newer?

But even so, it seems really tedious to restart the computer every time i need to add more voltage. Because adding it after the clock falls down too 500 ish MHZ, i still have to restart it to get proper speeds...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zirc60*
> 
> Thanks for answer. But what is DDU? And wich bios do you recommend to use? I`ve been using skyn3t ver 2. But is there anything better/ newer?
> 
> But even so, it seems really tedious to restart the computer every time i need to add more voltage. Because adding it after the clock falls down too 500 ish MHZ, i still have to restart it to get proper speeds...


Overclocking gpus is tedious.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zirc60*
> 
> Thanks for answer. But what is DDU? And wich bios do you recommend to use? I`ve been using skyn3t ver 2. But is there anything better/ newer?
> 
> But even so, it seems really tedious to restart the computer every time i need to add more voltage. Because adding it after the clock falls down too 500 ish MHZ, i still have to restart it to get proper speeds...


DDU stands for display driver uninstaller and it is used to completely remove the display driver from your computer so you can do a fresh install of whatever driver you want to use. Here is a link to it. http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html

If your driver fails for whatever reason, such as core voltage to low and it reverts to the slow speed there sadly isn't anything you can do except restart your computer. I have to say an ssd makes this process a lot faster, you can do it in meer seconds


----------



## Deaf Jam

Autodesk Simulation CFD is mauling my overclock. I've finally had to settle on 1.3 volts and ~1250 MHz. Anything higher and eventually I get slideshows until reboot. I can game a whole 100 MHz higher with no issues. The card isn't near fully loaded when it crashes and is only running at 1080 3D clocks with under a gig memory load.

Anyone with a DMM know if the base 3D clock is getting less voltage than under max clocks?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Yo, Strong, where are you at?
> Any ln2 results to share yet?


it took me all night to insulate so I got everything ready last night. I'm literally about to start right now. I will be back in a little bit with either pics and results or a dead card. haha. I'm really nervous but excited at the same time. Here are some pics. if it works I can put a little guide together. All of the guides out there don't apply to the kingpin card and pot. 1/4" insulation around the pot and a 1/4" gasket is all that fits to get it to mount right.


----------



## gagac1971

strong island you will FLY AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## szeged

I'm very excited for this.

Wish you could live stream it.


----------



## VindalooJim

There seems to be a lot of people having issues overclocking their classy's- should I be put off?


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> finally getting ready to put my card under. it sucks i couldn't get enough ln2 for me and ghost dog to do the cpu and gpu but in a few weeks when he gets back we will get the 170L tank. I just got a little bit to practice and have some fun. Here are some pics. I'm about to start insulating now.
> 
> It's really hard to see the nail polish but I have a coat on both sides. It's such a strange feeling to put nail polish on my kingpin.


One thing to consider is using something other than nail polish to create a condensation barrier. EVGA will not honor a rma on a board that has a nail polish coating. Consider using art eraser. It goes on fast, is very effective as a condensation barrier, and comes off as fast leaving no trace.

Good luck with your next session!!

These are circa 2010 from my S1366 build:


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> it took me all night to insulate so I got everything ready last night. I'm literally about to start right now. I will be back in a little bit with either pics and results or a dead card. haha. I'm really nervous but excited at the same time. Here are some pics. if it works I can put a little guide together. All of the guides out there don't apply to the kingpin card and pot. 1/4" insulation around the pot and a 1/4" gasket is all that fits to get it to mount right.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good luck! and thanks for posting the pics.
I was thinking about using transparent LET, as I think it comes off? But, either way, can hardly notice that nail polish.
Looks like great insulation job to me









Are you pouring from a Dewar into those small thermoses, or did you get the thermoses filled directly?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Good luck! and thanks for posting the pics.
> I was thinking about using transparent LET, as I think it comes off? But, either way, can hardly notice that nail polish.


LET or liquid electrical tape works great. Just use multiple layers to build up a thick coat so its easier to come off. I also like using art eraser. I must worn though if using art eraser on top of dried LET is a pain to remove.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> There seems to be a lot of people having issues overclocking their classy's- should I be put off?


If you will run it on air, I'd rather get another card. Regular 780 Ti ACX if you want to have EVGA. These Classys seem to be binned for water / LN2, air overclocking is very limited. Voltage tool is not very useful when cooler cannot handle the heat.

I'm considering returning mine and going for MSI 780 Ti Gaming, it has the quietest air cooler of them all.


----------



## strong island 1

Just about hit 1600 core clock. still a lot left.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2473555


----------



## Nizzen

Quick disconnect FTW









3-way gtx 680 VS 2-way 780ti Classy. 1 minute to change gpu`s on the benchtable









http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/780ticlassyvsgtx680.jpg.html


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Just about hit 1600 core clock. still a lot left.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2473555


Amazing score! I still find it funny that Marc got a similar score last night on Canadian ambients


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Amazing score! I still find it funny that Marc got a similar score last night on Canadian ambients


marc gpu score was 15.8k
strong was 16.3k gpu score


----------



## strong island 1

Here is 1600 core


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> marc gpu score was 15.8k
> strong was 16.3k gpu score


16k graphics score but ya, I just saw that- Marc had an amazing 3970x to help. Great to see the LN2 worked









Edit: 1600 core


----------



## lilchronic

yeah now strong needs to get a pot for the cpu


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Here is 1600 core


Nice glad to see someone pushing the kpe 780 ti on ln2. And for the first time too! Great work their keep pushin


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Here is 1600 core


Good stuff!


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Just about hit 1600 core clock. still a lot left.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2473555










Keep pushing. I see lot of ln2 scores with much higher gpu score on HOF.
Nice to see someone doing ln2 on this card here!


----------



## phynce

Just got a pair of 780 ti classified cards and they are a world above the 560ti 448s I am coming from.

validation link to join club - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6gqsb/

I've read through the release thread and recently jumped over to here sorry I have only read about 60 pages of this one.









I am having problems getting anything to increase voltage or read out that I made a change I used nvflash from within windows to flash both xti and ftw_2002 bios. it says it was successful

1. how would i verify that the new bios have been loaded. after flashing I saved the new one and it still came out as gk110 so I assume this way won't work or i flashed wrong
2. with either bios will precision show or apply voltage increase.
3. is it possible that the flash for some reason didn't take or that it only works from dos.

currently on air now will be going to water soon.
best in firestrike so far.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1718050


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Here is 1600 core


Nice work, Strong island 1. Seeing someone bench the KPE with LN2 is a treat. Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## strong island 1

Here is 1620core. It's not easy for the first time. I keep crashing at -40c. I think there isnt enough insulation for the memory. I added some grease and im getting up to about 60c now.





http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2474169


----------



## szeged

keep it comin strong, i know you can do it









Whens that cpu gonna get frozen man?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> keep it comin strong, i know you can do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whens that cpu gonna get frozen man?


as soon as I can get some more money. im getiing the hang of it a little better. I am up to 1633core. I am getting up to about -60c now. I really think the memory needs more insulation because it's very close to the core. This is 16558 graphics score.


----------



## szeged

very nice, i was thinking of parting out my rig completely except for the kingpin and going back to haswell, use the extra money to pay off some stuff, and whatevers left for a cpu and gpu pot.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> as soon as I can get some more money. im getiing the hang of it a little better. I am up to 1633core. I am getting up to about -60c now. I really think the memory needs more insulation because it's very close to the core. This is 16558 graphics score.


any more pic's of the frozen card


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> any more pic's of the frozen card


I second this.


----------



## VSG

SI 1, you are at the point where you should consider switching off non vital functions from your system including ethernet and wifi and using the upload form. I am so glad everything worked out great for you the first time around, and all the very best!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Anyone know where I can get a good, straight forward video n how to flash this card. I have been working on it all day, and all I can get is nowhere. I follow the command prompts exactly, and it doesn't allow me to utilize anything.

working on win 7 ultimate


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a good, straight forward video n how to flash this card. I have been working on it all day, and all I can get is nowhere. I follow the command prompts exactly, and it doesn't allow me to utilize anything.
> 
> working on win 7 ultimate


no video but try ezflash..............

Ez3flash.zip 353k .zip file


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a good, straight forward video n how to flash this card. I have been working on it all day, and all I can get is nowhere. I follow the command prompts exactly, and it doesn't allow me to utilize anything.
> 
> working on win 7 ultimate


Here is the video that I used when I first started out. Just replace that rim name with whatever you're using.

www.trickmasterpc.com


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> SI 1, you are at the point where you should consider switching off non vital functions from your system including ethernet and wifi and using the upload form. I am so glad everything worked out great for you the first time around, and all the very best!


thanks a lot.

I just got to 1685 core. my memory isnt overclocking well so thats why the scores might look low but i am now running about -100c.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no video but try ezflash..............
> 
> Ez3flash.zip 353k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Here is the video that I used when I first started out. Just replace that rim name with whatever you're using.
> 
> www.trickmasterpc.com


Come to find out, it was user error. I wasn't typing the full command prompt, but I got it now. Just flashed to Skyn3t Rev 2,so I am trying it out now.

first performance run, no overclock


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Good stuff!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep pushing. I see lot of ln2 scores with much higher gpu score on HOF.
> Nice to see someone doing ln2 on this card here!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Nice work, Strong island 1. Seeing someone bench the KPE with LN2 is a treat. Thanks for all the pics.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> keep it comin strong, i know you can do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whens that cpu gonna get frozen man?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> any more pic's of the frozen card


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I second this.


ya I will have a bunch. It looks like 1685 core is about the highest I can do. I'm going to try and insulate the memory better tommorrow. My high score is 14959 and 16649 graphics score.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1729321


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> thanks a lot.
> 
> I just got to 1685 core. my memory isnt overclocking well so thats why the scores might look low but i am now running about -100c.


Awesome. Glad you mustered up the nerve.


----------



## Azazil1190

strong island 1 !!!! Just bravo!!!!!!!
















when you can run one valley on these clocks to blow up the list of the valley








How many voltage do you give for these clocks??


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I am not having good luck with these BIOS updates. as soon as they are installed, I get errors from EVGA NV-Z 0.5.4, CPU-Z (strange, because it only happens with the change of the GPU Bios, which i can not pinpoint) and then I can barely finish a run in a benchmark without a driver crash. Any suggestions?

I have tried Skyn3t V2 and XTi, but had the same results on both.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya I will have a bunch. It looks like 1685 core is about the highest I can do. I'm going to try and insulate the memory better tommorrow. My high score is 14959 and 16649 graphics score.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1729321


Nice work strong!


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> If you will run it on air, I'd rather get another card. Regular 780 Ti ACX if you want to have EVGA. These Classys seem to be binned for water / LN2, air overclocking is very limited. Voltage tool is not very useful when cooler cannot handle the heat.
> 
> I'm considering returning mine and going for MSI 780 Ti Gaming, it has the quietest air cooler of them all.


Thank you for being the only one to reply.

I will be running it on air.

I was under the impression the MSi Gaming and EVGA ACX had the same noise levels but the ACX cools better.


----------



## navynuke499

has anyone put the EK block on one of these with the EVGA backplate? I want to buy a backplate but im not going to get the EVGA one if it doesnt fit properly with the block. I had this problem with my GTX 670 FTW.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

*edit*


----------



## navynuke499

thanks for that, looks like i wont be getting the EVGA backplate this time. Too bad since it looks so much better than the other ones.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> thanks a lot.
> 
> I just got to 1685 core. my memory isnt overclocking well so thats why the scores might look low but i am now running about -100c.


There is something not right about your core scaling on cold. You should be able to get much higher core and higher gpu score on -100. Samsung memory is supposedly stable up to -120, so it should not be bugging out at -40.
If I were you I would be pinging Vince to figure out what's up. After all, this is his card, and he sold it with the lofty promises of this being the best card on Ln2, unless he was not expecting too many people to be doing ln2.
What I am getting at is this; is there a volt limitation in place for this card that restricts the overclock even on ln2 through the programmable chip, regardless of the temps?
Dancop and Vince may have a volt control hack for this within their little ln2 clique, but what about the rest of us who bought this card for ln2, and are getting throttled on a supposedly unlocked card.









Of course, I am making an assumption above, so let's get it verified by checking with the guy whose name is on this card ?


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> has anyone put the EK block on one of these with the EVGA backplate? I want to buy a backplate but im not going to get the EVGA one if it doesnt fit properly with the block. I had this problem with my GTX 670 FTW.


Yes you can fit the EVGA backplate on the EK waterblock, you will just have to buy other screws. Numerous amount of members have done this with the Ti and the Kingpin edition and they all are the same cards


----------



## traxtech

My classified ti seems to artifact a lot more than it used to.. ican't get near my old scores at all.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2115717 This thread is one that I posted over on the EVGA forum. I just installed the TI Classified Backplate with the EKWB 780 Classy Block. I am changing out a few screws, but more to come. Please check it out, if you have any questions, let me know. Please, if you are going to ask, make sure to read the posts on the other thread. If not, I will simply send you a link to that post. I am completely open for new questions though.


----------



## navynuke499

The big downer I have with the EVGA backplate with the EK block is that the block isnt drilled to accept all the screws. Between having sme of the screw holes empty and having to buy different length or head size screws, it doesnt really seem worth buying the backplate from EVGA. Now if it came with one like my 670 FTW did, id use it, but i dont think ill buy one that doesnt look correct when installed. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> The big downer I have with the EVGA backplate with the EK block is that the block isnt drilled to accept all the screws. Between having sme of the screw holes empty and having to buy different length or head size screws, it doesnt really seem worth buying the backplate from EVGA. Now if it came with one like my 670 FTW did, id use it, but i dont think ill buy one that doesnt look correct when installed. Thanks for all the info.


Yeah, I wish there were caps for the screws holes or something. I may sell the EVGA backplates and order the EK ones, as they fit as they should and they don't look too bad.

The thing I do not like about the EVGA backplate... The plastic underneath it to keep things from shorting out... Now, that may sound silly, but if the plastic is needed, do not drill a design through the plate itself. I think it looks stupid having the plastic collecting dust in the spots that are drilled for airflow presumably. Maybe drill the holes with the plastic installed so that it cuts them out too... Possibly leave that portion solid and add a logo about it. Either way, that is my one pet peeve


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I am not having good luck with these BIOS updates. as soon as they are installed, I get errors from EVGA NV-Z 0.5.4, CPU-Z (strange, because it only happens with the change of the GPU Bios, which i can not pinpoint) and then I can barely finish a run in a benchmark without a driver crash. Any suggestions?
> 
> I have tried Skyn3t V2 and XTi, but had the same results on both.


Did you make a clean driver installation after flashing the bios? Sometimes it's needed.


----------



## mattxx88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Did you make a clean driver installation after flashing the bios? Sometimes it's needed.


Quote, every time i changed bios, was needed a new driver installation


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Thank you for being the only one to reply.
> 
> I will be running it on air.
> 
> I was under the impression the MSi Gaming and EVGA ACX had the same noise levels but the ACX cools better.


I made some noise graphs for you (source techpowerup.com).


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Did you make a clean driver installation after flashing the bios? Sometimes it's needed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattxx88*
> 
> Quote, every time i changed bios, was needed a new driver installation


Absolutely. I also removed all programs that utilize the drivers during bench. Kicking, like precision and OC scanner and reinstalled them.. Still no Bueno.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Awesome. Glad you mustered up the nerve.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> strong island 1 !!!! Just bravo!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you can run one valley on these clocks to blow up the list of the valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many voltage do you give for these clocks??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Nice work strong!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> There is something not right about your core scaling on cold. You should be able to get much higher core and higher gpu score on -100. Samsung memory is supposedly stable up to -120, so it should not be bugging out at -40.
> If I were you I would be pinging Vince to figure out what's up. After all, this is his card, and he sold it with the lofty promises of this being the best card on Ln2, unless he was not expecting too many people to be doing ln2.
> What I am getting at is this; is there a volt limitation in place for this card that restricts the overclock even on ln2 through the programmable chip, regardless of the temps?
> Dancop and Vince may have a volt control hack for this within their little ln2 clique, but what about the rest of us who bought this card for ln2, and are getting throttled on a supposedly unlocked card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I am making an assumption above, so let's get it verified by checking with the guy whose name is on this card ?


it really isn't that easy for a first timer and I was all by myself. I'm not ready to blame it on the card yet. There could have been something I was doing wrong also. I was using a vga cable because I heard dvi bugs out at about -60c so I don't think it was that. I need to try some different insulation methods because I think my memory was getting too cold. I couldn't even overclock the memory at all. Most of these runs and scores were at stock memory. 1685core I think is pretty impressive. my previous high was 1476 core so to jump over 200mhz on the core I would say is pretty good scaling. I wasn't expecting much more than 1700 core clock. but the memory is very fustrating. My scores would be a lot better with better memory. I need to test a 780 ti classy to see what they can do. I just opened my second kingpin and anything above +250 artifacts at the desktop. but overall I am really happy with the results and nothing died. I am number 12 on the 3dmark hall of fame chart for firestrike single card so I am going to see if I can crack the top 10 today.

It was the most fun I ever had. I am so addicted now. I need a cpu pot. I can't wait to try again with ghostdog in 3 weeks.

ftw420 warned me but it's hard getting used to pouring the ln2 while running firestrike. I kept pouring too much during the second scene and I would reach the physics only scene and the card goes idle and the temps go down really fast during that scene, also you have to be careful not to pour too much right before the scene changes otherwise you will hit the cold bug. There is definitely a learning curve but it was a ton of fun.


----------



## szeged

im glad you had fun strong, i cant wait to see more results from you. Ive been going back and forth on spending my money on another haswell system, another caselabs case or a gpu and cpu pot lol.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> it really isn't that easy for a first timer and I was all by myself. I'm not ready to blame it on the card yet. There could have been something I was doing wrong also. I was using a vga cable because I heard dvi bugs out at about -60c so I don't think it was that. I need to try some different insulation methods because I think my memory was getting too cold. I couldn't even overclock the memory at all. Most of these runs and scores were at stock memory. 1685core I think is pretty impressive. my previous high was 1476 core so to jump over 200mhz on the core I would say is pretty good scaling. I wasn't expecting much more than 1700 core clock. but the memory is very fustrating. My scores would be a lot better with better memory. I need to test a 780 ti classy to see what they can do. I just opened my second kingpin and anything above +250 artifacts at the desktop. but overall I am really happy with the results and nothing died. I am number 12 on the 3dmark hall of fame chart for firestrike single card so I am going to see if I can crack the top 10 today.
> 
> It was the most fun I ever had. I am so addicted now. I need a cpu pot. I can't wait to try again with ghostdog in 3 weeks.
> 
> ftw420 warned me but it's hard getting used to pouring the ln2 while running firestrike. I kept pouring too much during the second scene and I would reach the physics only scene and the card goes idle and the temps go down really fast during that scene, also you have to be careful not to pour too much right before the scene changes otherwise you will hit the cold bug. There is definitely a learning curve but it was a ton of fun.


yeah good work man looks good, ive been wanting to get into LN2 / DICE for a while now, not sure what im waiting for







..... but it's a good learning experience watching you do this









ps........and take some pics of the card frozen for us


----------



## VSG

Ya, experiences from first timers really make me want to consider it as well.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> it really isn't that easy for a first timer and I was all by myself. I'm not ready to blame it on the card yet. There could have been something I was doing wrong also. I was using a vga cable because I heard dvi bugs out at about -60c so I don't think it was that. I need to try some different insulation methods because I think my memory was getting too cold. I couldn't even overclock the memory at all. Most of these runs and scores were at stock memory. 1685core I think is pretty impressive. my previous high was 1476 core so to jump over 200mhz on the core I would say is pretty good scaling. I wasn't expecting much more than 1700 core clock. but the memory is very fustrating. My scores would be a lot better with better memory. I need to test a 780 ti classy to see what they can do. I just opened my second kingpin and anything above +250 artifacts at the desktop. but overall I am really happy with the results and nothing died. I am number 12 on the 3dmark hall of fame chart for firestrike single card so I am going to see if I can crack the top 10 today.
> 
> It was the most fun I ever had. I am so addicted now. I need a cpu pot. I can't wait to try again with ghostdog in 3 weeks.
> 
> ftw420 warned me but it's hard getting used to pouring the ln2 while running firestrike. I kept pouring too much during the second scene and I would reach the physics only scene and the card goes idle and the temps go down really fast during that scene, also you have to be careful not to pour too much right before the scene changes otherwise you will hit the cold bug. There is definitely a learning curve but it was a ton of fun.


Did you happen to get a Valley run in? I am puzzled as to why the memory is having trouble overclocking.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah good work man looks good, ive been wanting to get into LN2 / DICE for a while now, not sure what im waiting for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... but it's a good learning experience watching you do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps........and take some pics of the card frozen for us


if you do decide to do it, let me know, i might pull the trigger on some ln2 pots also so we can bench together in town somewhere.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> it really isn't that easy for a first timer and I was all by myself. I'm not ready to blame it on the card yet. There could have been something I was doing wrong also. I was using a vga cable because I heard dvi bugs out at about -60c so I don't think it was that. I need to try some different insulation methods because I think my memory was getting too cold. I couldn't even overclock the memory at all. Most of these runs and scores were at stock memory. 1685core I think is pretty impressive. my previous high was 1476 core so to jump over 200mhz on the core I would say is pretty good scaling. I wasn't expecting much more than 1700 core clock. but the memory is very fustrating. My scores would be a lot better with better memory. I need to test a 780 ti classy to see what they can do. I just opened my second kingpin and anything above +250 artifacts at the desktop. but overall I am really happy with the results and nothing died. I am number 12 on the 3dmark hall of fame chart for firestrike single card so I am going to see if I can crack the top 10 today.
> 
> It was the most fun I ever had. I am so addicted now. I need a cpu pot. I can't wait to try again with ghostdog in 3 weeks.
> 
> ftw420 warned me but it's hard getting used to pouring the ln2 while running firestrike. I kept pouring too much during the second scene and I would reach the physics only scene and the card goes idle and the temps go down really fast during that scene, also you have to be careful not to pour too much right before the scene changes otherwise you will hit the cold bug. There is definitely a learning curve but it was a ton of fun.


This was done on 1894 core apparently.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1276002

It is Kingpin's score, and we can't all get to his level of expertise overnight, but this is still over 200mhz difference between yours and this other card on ln2.
Good luck, and thanks for trying it out for all of our benefit. Please keep us posted on your progress and your results if you end up benching your regular TI Classified on ln2.


----------



## VSG

Well he surely has the best KPEs out there and also has Tin's expertise at hand with any software/hardware mods to get around Nvidia's limitations let alone the years of experience. So it is unfair to expect similar performance.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> This was done on 1894 core apparently.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1276002
> 
> It is Kingpin's score, and we can't all get to his level of expertise overnight, but this is still over 200mhz difference between yours and this other card on ln2.
> Good luck, and thanks for trying it out for all of our benefit. Please keep us posted on your progress and your results if you end up benching your regular TI Classified on ln2.


I am willing to bet his Classified Ti will do better than his Kingpin. I would like to see him try it next.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I am willing to bet his Classified Ti will do better than his Kingpin. I would like to see him try it next.


I think you might be right


----------



## VSG

But won't the hynix memory on his classified hamper LN2 benching at those temps?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> But won't the hynix memory on his classified hamper LN2 benching at those temps?


I think its hard to say for sure. Ive seen results from people benching the asus gtx 780 ti directcu II video cards that use Hynix memory and have reported no cb or cbb while using ln2. It was posted at kingpincooling forums


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> if you do decide to do it, let me know, i might pull the trigger on some ln2 pots also so we can bench together in town somewhere.


yeah man for sure once summer time get's here im guna be dying to jump on to that LN2


----------



## provost

@ gegeeg Well, sammys aren't helping him much on cold either .
You mentioned software volt mod, and that is my whole point. Are the benches we are seeing from Kingpin done with a software volt mod to get around the programmable chip volt control? If so, then all of his data is not representative of this card's performance on ln2 using just the software too/evbot, and hence my guess that the card is volt locked after all. I have no proof, so this is just conjecture. But, I have been very curious about this card's performance ever since vega and strong compared it to the regular classy Ti, and it lagged behind it on water cooling.


----------



## VSG

Potentially.. I know 8-pack uses a combination of hardware mods and a special, secret bios to aid in LN2 benching for cards like the Asus 780Ti DCUII so I can't say how the BIOS itself impacts things compared to, say, something from skyn3t.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Potentially.. I know 8-pack uses a combination of hardware mods and a special, secret bios to aid in LN2 benching for cards like the Asus 780Ti DCUII so I can't say how the BIOS itself impacts things compared to, say, something from skyn3t.


It might as well be crippled bios, but if that's the case, we should get these special bios from Kingpin for a card that is meant to be benched on ln2, and the reason why some people bought this card.


----------



## error-id10t

I've got this "odd" problem I can't figure out.

If I use the stock EVGA LN2 (*added) BIOS I can game just fine and up the clocks. However, I cannot raise the volts because as soon as I do it will start artifacting like no tomorrow.

If I use the Sky BIOS then for some reason I cannot set my normal gaming clocks at those stock volts. However, I can now raise volts like no tomorrow with basically my PSU limiting how far I could go.

Now the simple solution should be that I mod my own BIOS, raise the TDP and I should be happy right. Wrong, the behaviour I mentioned about the stock BIOS remains, I cannot raise volts without artefacts.

So I'm stuck where 1 BIOS supposedly offers good gaming experience but can't be used for benching at all, while the other BIOS offers the opposite.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've got this "odd" problem I can't figure out.
> 
> If I use the stock EVGA BIOS I can game just fine and up the clocks. However, I cannot raise the volts because as soon as I do it will start artifacting like no tomorrow.
> 
> If I use the Sky BIOS then for some reason I cannot set my normal gaming clocks at those stock volts. However, I can now raise volts like no tomorrow with basically my PSU limiting how far I could go.
> 
> Now the simple solution should be that I mod my own BIOS, raise the TDP and I should be happy right. Wrong, the behaviour I mentioned about the stock BIOS remains, I cannot raise volts without artefacts.
> 
> So I'm stuck where 1 BIOS supposedly offers good gaming experience but can't be used for benching at all, while the other BIOS offers the opposite.


I have the exact same problem, but on my KPE. on stock LN2 bios I can game on stock voltages and raise clocks to around 1250mhz. As soon as I switch to another bios I can't even game at 1050mhz on the same voltage. I don't know if it has something to do boost being disabled or what but this is what I'm observing.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> It might as well be crippled bios, but if that's the case, we should get these special bios from Kingpin for a card that is meant to be benched on ln2, and the reason why some people bought this card.


ok the key is insulating the memory chips better. they are very close to the pot and core and freeze. I took some di-electric grease and covered the memory chips and I am running about -140c now. I just hit 1698core in firestrike. I'm going to start using a heat gun or blow dryer to keep the pcb warmed up. This is so much fun. I am really addicted now. I took a bunch of pics of the oc panel temps and the pot and card while benching. The oc panel works great and is very responsive for a temp monitor.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ok the key is insulating the memory chips better. they are very close to the pot and core and freeze. I took some di-electric grease and covered the memory chips and I am running about -140c now. I just hit 1698core in firestrike. I'm going to start using a heat gun or blow dryer to keep the pcb warmed up. This is so much fun. I am really addicted now. I took a bunch of pics of the oc panel temps and the pot and card while benching. The oc panel works great and is very responsive for a temp monitor.


Cool! What OC panel are you referring to, the RIVEB?

Edit: NVM - I see it in the pic you posted earlier.

Any plans to freeze your regular classified Ti tonight?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> I have the exact same problem, but on my KPE. on stock LN2 bios I can game on stock voltages and raise clocks to around 1250mhz. As soon as I switch to another bios I can't even game at 1050mhz on the same voltage. I don't know if it has something to do boost being disabled or what but this is what I'm observing.


I've got this nagging feeling that it's due to the BIOS revision, Sky's is based on the new EVGA one while the stock LN2 is the "old" one.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've got this nagging feeling that it's due to the BIOS revision, Sky's is based on the new EVGA one while the stock LN2 is the "old" one.


Ya I really don't know what it can be, I just got really frustrated until I figured out it was the bios. It's not the end of the world for me as I just flip the switch to the second bios or flash it quickly as it doesn't take to long. I mostly game now as I'm done benching so I'm fine with it


----------



## DarkReign32

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uwc2a/

I'd like to join. I just received, and installed my 780 Classy.







Asic quality is kinda low though. It's at 68.9%


----------



## cosmomobay

THe Evga backplate fits with the EK cooling block. all you need is longer srews M3-5X.6, I just installed mine with no problem at all.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've got this nagging feeling that it's due to the BIOS revision, Sky's is based on the new EVGA one while the stock LN2 is the "old" one.


with both bios stock and the sky's i still cannot increase the voltage over the stock.
still wait for my new gtx 780 and see if a normal gtx 780 have the same issues.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> it really isn't that easy for a first timer and I was all by myself. I'm not ready to blame it on the card yet. There could have been something I was doing wrong also. I was using a vga cable because I heard dvi bugs out at about -60c so I don't think it was that. I need to try some different insulation methods because I think my memory was getting too cold. I couldn't even overclock the memory at all. Most of these runs and scores were at stock memory. 1685core I think is pretty impressive. my previous high was 1476 core so to jump over 200mhz on the core I would say is pretty good scaling. I wasn't expecting much more than 1700 core clock. but the memory is very fustrating. My scores would be a lot better with better memory. I need to test a 780 ti classy to see what they can do. I just opened my second kingpin and anything above +250 artifacts at the desktop. but overall I am really happy with the results and nothing died. I am number 12 on the 3dmark hall of fame chart for firestrike single card so I am going to see if I can crack the top 10 today.
> 
> It was the most fun I ever had. I am so addicted now. I need a cpu pot. I can't wait to try again with ghostdog in 3 weeks.
> 
> ftw420 warned me but it's hard getting used to pouring the ln2 while running firestrike. I kept pouring too much during the second scene and I would reach the physics only scene and the card goes idle and the temps go down really fast during that scene, also you have to be careful not to pour too much right before the scene changes otherwise you will hit the cold bug. There is definitely a learning curve but it was a ton of fun.


That's what this is all about, fun.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> with both bios stock and the sky's i still cannot increase the voltage over the stock.
> still wait for my new gtx 780 and see if a normal gtx 780 have the same issues.


Sorry but what do you mean you'll see with a normal 780.None of the bios will work with a reference 780 including the Classy tool to adjust the voltages. So I doubt you'll have the same problem with a reference 780.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Sorry but what do you mean you'll see with a normal 780.None of the bios will work with a reference 780 including the Classy tool to adjust the voltages. So I doubt you'll have the same problem with a reference 780.


yep u right
its another procedure with the 780 gtx reference card.
anyway i just get a brand new gtx 780 + Ek full waterblock for $450 and as soon i get the card i will return the classy.
This voltage stuff make me believe that the classy i own have some voltage issues


----------



## Hanshin

Wow, just received my RMA from Taiwan. It was fast (I sent them last wednesday), and would be faster if the snow didn't block the country last weekend.
I was very surprised when I opened the box, this was a brand new card, not a refurbished one!
No more rattling noise nor coil whine, not even black screen/reset I had before. And, cherry on the cake, it overclocks much better at stock voltages (yeah, not on water yet and didn't have time to push it much today).
I was very concerned with the noise of the ACX cooler on the previous card, but it seems it will be good with this one!

Thanks EVGA!


----------



## nzube14

Add me!
GTX 780Ti with EK Waterblock installed
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/77kss/


----------



## strong island 1

Hey guys, I just wanted to say sorry for not being around for a few days. it was a lot of work getting all of this together. I promise I will update the list today. There was so much prep work involved.

thanks a lot guys for all the responses. Insulating the memory was the key. When I see kingpins older insulating guides the memory is a lot further away from the core. With this card the memory is so close that the gasket becomes really skinny and nail polish wasn't enough insulation. The first night I couldn't get past -40c. Last night I was benching at -180c. The PLL circuitry kept freezing though and I had to warm the pcb a little to bring it back. I am definitely bitten by the bug. That was so much fun I can't stop thinking about it. I lost a lot of good pics because I was posting here and some of the frost melted. Here are some pics I did get.

I also want to say that 1850core clock was the real acheivment because I don't think my top score is correct on the 3dmark leaderboard. There were some runs I did which gave really weird artifacts and actually gave me a way higher score. But the 1850core run was my high score and didn't artifact at all so that was legit. I think I'm about number 6 or 7.

I have definitely have the bug now. I cant stop thinking about it. When me and ghost dog get together with a cpu pot also and my 4930k it could be a lot of fun. The welding place is about 7 miles from my house. They have so many huge tanks of ln2. they are awesome guys.

The highest I went was 1.6 load voltage. this card definitely feels completely unlocked. It was a beast. I could probably push it harder but I ran out of ln2. The only thing was I lost any overclock I was able to get on the memory under ln2. Every run was completely stock memory speeds. Next time i will try and insulate the memory even better. For a first time it was an amazing experience. After the first night it kept crashing at -40c I almost gave up. I am so happy I did it the second night because it was a blast. The first night was like DICE temps. The last 2 pics are what the card looked like after I pulled the pot off and the last pic is after a quick wipe with a shop towel. not bad at all.


----------



## Maxincredible52

hey guys,

now that i have my two classies on water i will overclock the hell out of them











i still hope strong island adds me to the list


----------



## Hector3436

Hey guys I was wondering if you could help me out here. When I play games they freeze but the system keeps running. i wasnt sure if it was the CPU or GPU so when I checked the readings on the GPU this is what I found. Suggestions as to how to fix this? I had downloaded the overvoltage tool but it never seemed to overvolt the card and I flashed it to the latest revisions. I think there is where my mistake couldve been.


----------



## VSG

Hey, could you please post in the system specs so we can better help you out?

The overvoltage tool definitely does provide the voltage, you just need a voltmeter or DMM or see it.


----------



## error-id10t

It's a fair bet the GPU driver has fallen over looking at the max numbers shown there. Also, if it was CPU you'd get a BSOD 99.9% of times (with the remaining being just a complete freeze). GPU-Z will show voltage going up but not the true voltage while AB or Precision won't show anything past 1.21v.


----------



## Hector3436

Thanks guys. I did some tweaking and, by reverting to the original GPU bios (780 Classified BTW) everything went back to normal operation. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hey guys, I just wanted to say sorry for not being around for a few days. it was a lot of work getting all of this together. I promise I will update the list today. There was so much prep work involved.
> 
> thanks a lot guys for all the responses. Insulating the memory was the key. When I see kingpins older insulating guides the memory is a lot further away from the core. With this card the memory is so close that the gasket becomes really skinny and nail polish wasn't enough insulation. The first night I couldn't get past -40c. Last night I was benching at -180c. The PLL circuitry kept freezing though and I had to warm the pcb a little to bring it back. I am definitely bitten by the bug. That was so much fun I can't stop thinking about it. I lost a lot of good pics because I was posting here and some of the frost melted. Here are some pics I did get.
> 
> I also want to say that 1850core clock was the real acheivment because I don't think my top score is correct on the 3dmark leaderboard. There were some runs I did which gave really weird artifacts and actually gave me a way higher score. But the 1850core run was my high score and didn't artifact at all so that was legit. I think I'm about number 6 or 7.
> 
> I have definitely have the bug now. I cant stop thinking about it. When me and ghost dog get together with a cpu pot also and my 4930k it could be a lot of fun. The welding place is about 7 miles from my house. They have so many huge tanks of ln2. they are awesome guys.
> 
> The highest I went was 1.6 load voltage. this card definitely feels completely unlocked. It was a beast. I could probably push it harder but I ran out of ln2. The only thing was I lost any overclock I was able to get on the memory under ln2. Every run was completely stock memory speeds. Next time i will try and insulate the memory even better. For a first time it was an amazing experience. After the first night it kept crashing at -40c I almost gave up. I am so happy I did it the second night because it was a blast. The first night was like DICE temps. The last 2 pics are what the card looked like after I pulled the pot off and the last pic is after a quick wipe with a shop towel. not bad at all.


Wow, nice!


----------



## IggleDude

Hi, I am IggleDude. Nice to meet you guys,









May I please be added to the club?

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6s3s8/

I would really like to try some of these new and exciting BIOS revisions.

Thanks so much.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Wow, nice!


thanks a lot. Thanks for releasing a card that allows beginners like me the chance to experience something like that.


----------



## pompss

guys i need some help to figure out something before i get crazy.
Can someone please use the classy tool voltage with a gtx 780 classy set the voltage to 1.3 ,click on apply and close the tool.
After reopen the tool and see if the voltage is still 1.3 or if the tool reset the voltage to default.
if anyone could do this test for me please because mine reset back to default and i think this is why i cannot set the voltage to the classy.
Thanks


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> guys i need some help to figure out something before i get crazy.
> Can someone please use the classy tool voltage with a gtx 780 classy set the voltage to 1.3 ,click on apply and close the tool.
> After reopen the tool and see if the voltage is still 1.3 or if the tool reset the voltage to default.
> if anyone could do this test for me please because mine reset back to default and i think this is why i cannot set the voltage to the classy.
> Thanks


did you un-check the auto check box. I don't have a 780 right now but it never did that to me when I did have mine. What version are you using.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> did you un-check the auto check box. I don't have a 780 right now but it never did that to me when I did have mine. What version are you using.


i never touch the auto check box but yes is un-check.
last version of the tool.
So do you telling me that if you set 1.35 and click on aplly it shouldn't reset if you reopen the tool right?
mine reset to default


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> i never touch the auto check box but yes is un-check.
> last version of the tool.
> So do you telling me that if you set 1.35 and click on aplly it shouldn't reset if you reopen the tool right?
> mine reset to default


well i never used the newer tool with my 780 because i sold it when the ti's came out but yes it shouldn't reset when you close it. i would try an older version of the tool.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well i never used the newer tool with my 780 because i sold it when the ti's came out but yes it shouldn't reset when you close it. i would try an older version of the tool.


i did . i try all version.same thing the voltage reset back to default.
I have no clue what cause this.
the first time i download the tool was working perfect .


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> i did . i try all version.same thing the voltage reset back to default.
> I have no clue what cause this.


Have you done a clean install of windows and reinstall just the driver and tool???


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> guys i need some help to figure out something before i get crazy.
> Can someone please use the classy tool voltage with a gtx 780 classy set the voltage to 1.3 ,click on apply and close the tool.
> After reopen the tool and see if the voltage is still 1.3 or if the tool reset the voltage to default.
> if anyone could do this test for me please because mine reset back to default and i think this is why i cannot set the voltage to the classy.
> Thanks


I just tried mine and it doesn't reset after I close. I usually just minimize went I set it.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Have you done a clean install of windows and reinstall just the driver and tool???


yes driver and tool but not windows.


----------



## IggleDude

I'm sorry, but am I in the right place (thread) here.

What I mean is: I see a K|ngp|n thread; 780ti thread, a 780 thread, and then this thread that mentions both K|ngp|n and Classified together.

I'm new, so I wanna make sure the info I'm reading (and using) is for my specific hardware (EVGA 780ti Classified w/ ACX Cooler).

Just a word to let me know if I'm in the correct place {or where I should be} in terms of posting and using correct info would be so helpful.

Noob to OC.net, so any help would be greatly appreciated. And if I'm in the right place when do I get added to owner's list? Not rushing anything for sure, but just curious is all.

Tyvm.









Regards,
IggleDude


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IggleDude*
> 
> I'm sorry, but am I in the right place (thread) here.
> 
> What I mean is: I see a K|ngp|n thread; 780ti thread, a 780 thread, and then this thread that mentions both K|ngp|n and Classified together.
> 
> I'm new, so I wanna make sure the info I'm reading (and using) is for my specific hardware (EVGA 780ti Classified w/ ACX Cooler).
> 
> Just a word to let me know if I'm in the correct place {or where I should be} in terms of posting and using correct info would be so helpful.
> 
> Noob to OC.net, so any help would be greatly appreciated. And if I'm in the right place when do I get added to owner's list? Not rushing anything for sure, but just curious is all.
> 
> Tyvm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> IggleDude


Hey IggleDude,

Welcome to OCN and the classified club. To answer your questions. Yes you're at the right place, this is the thread for members that have EVGA classified Cards, so here everybody talks about all the Classy Cards from 780 to the Kingpin edition, so you're able to join the club. You just have to keep track of which card they are talking about. Then we also have the Kingpin thread that's just about that one card. Hope that makes sense.

Regarding when you'll be added. Strong island 1 is the the guy that runs that over here and he'll add you soon enough don't worry about it.

So if you have any questions fire away in this thread. Would you please mind taking 5 mins and just fill in your signature rig so we know what components we're dealing with when you do ask something?


----------



## IggleDude

Thank you for the reply knersie69.

And I will absolutely fill in my rig info. About to go to bed now but I will get that filled in first thing in the morning.

Again, thank you so much for the clarification.

Thank you. Have a good one. See ya.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Not sure what happened to my 780 classy, overclocked pretty good at stock voltages using Z77. Z87 crashes just a little past stock on the core







.


----------



## traxtech

I'm confused.

My card artifacts extremely bad recently and voltage change does nothing to stop it. Is my card dieing? I didn't ever even push it hard.

No matter what combination of bioses or voltage settings i try, i cannot get anywhere near my old bests.

It's upsetting really...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> My card artifacts extremely bad recently and voltage change does nothing to stop it. Is my card dieing? I didn't ever even push it hard.
> 
> No matter what combination of bioses or voltage settings i try, i cannot get anywhere near my old bests.
> 
> It's upsetting really...


Did you change any hardware recently? did you change the cooler on the card at all? it might be overheating or it might be installed incorrectly somehow.


----------



## traxtech

I haven't touched a single thing, hence the concern.









I was going to go watercooling but i doubt know if it would resolve my issues.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I haven't touched a single thing, hence the concern.


I think you may want to pop the cooler off and do a detailed scan for any burned up components on the pcb just in case then.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I think you may want to pop the cooler off and do a detailed scan for any burned up components on the pcb just in case then.


Does doing so void warranty?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Does doing so void warranty?


nope


----------



## Seid Dark

My Classy is complete trash. Only does 1200MHz with 1.21v and memory doesn't get much past stock speed (+150 was too much)







I guess all the good cores go to Kingpin Edition and we get bottom of the barrel garbage. Very disappointing for supposedly binned card. I guess I would be okay with bad overclocking if the cooler wasn't so noisy.


----------



## strong island 1

i'm so worried about my evbot. I had to plug it in like 4 times to finally get it to turn on. If it dies I will be so upset. I feel like my kingpin would not have done so good without it. It really sucks they are discontinued. it's so important for benching.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> My Classy is complete trash. Only does 1200MHz with 1.21v and memory doesn't get much past stock speed (+150 was too much)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess all the good cores go to Kingpin Edition and we get bottom of the barrel garbage. Very disappointing for supposedly binned card. I guess I would be okay with bad overclocking if the cooler wasn't so noisy.


My 2 780 ti classy's were amazing. I don't think all good cores go to the kingpin. Also the memory on my cards was the highest i have ever overclocked any memory. I was hitting 8.6ghz on one card and 8.4ghz on the other. Have you tried raising any of the voltages on the voltage tuner. Are you on air. What programs are you using to determine your overclock. What are you using to monitor and set voltages.


----------



## DarkReign32

Hey guys

I received my 780 Classy a couple days ago. I'm playing around with it now. If I throw more volts to it and crank up the core to around 1251 I get a ton of artifacts running Valley. I've tried both normal, LN2, and skyn3t's LN2 as well. I've gone up to as much at 1.35v, and that doesn't do any good.

Should I run two separate 8 pin connectors from two rails, or just one cable with two connectors (if that makes sense)?


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> My 2 780 ti classy's were amazing. I don't think all good cores go to the kingpin. Also the memory on my cards was the highest i have ever overclocked any memory. I was hitting 8.6ghz on one card and 8.4ghz on the other. Have you tried raising any of the voltages on the voltage tuner. Are you on air. What programs are you using to determine your overclock. What are you using to monitor and set voltages.


I'm on air but this is still the worst 780 / 780 Ti I've tested. I can run benchmarks (Valley, 3DMarks) at 1285/7800MHz but games are different story. Not even 1.3v core and 1.6v memory makes games stable over 1200 core, 7200 memory. Using Skyn3t bios and EVGA Precision. I've done some googling, I'm not the only one with garbage silicon. I'm not sure if this worth buying custom loop and block, maybe it only does 1200 on water too?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i'm so worried about my evbot. I had to plug it in like 4 times to finally get it to turn on. If it dies I will be so upset. I feel like my kingpin would not have done so good without it. It really sucks they are discontinued. it's so important for benching.


I am sure EVGA still has enough left to handle RMAs.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I'm on air but this is still the worst 780 / 780 Ti I've tested. I can run benchmarks (Valley, 3DMarks) at 1285/7800MHz but games are different story. Not even 1.3v core and 1.6v memory makes games stable over 1200 core, 7200 memory. Using Skyn3t bios and EVGA Precision. I've done some googling, I'm not the only one with garbage silicon. I'm not sure if this worth buying custom loop and block, maybe it only does 1200 on water too?


I also thought that would be the case when I got my Ti Classy, I was really so bummed that I couldn't overclock my card as high as the other people were. I would get artifacts all over the place and as soon as I changed to watercooling the card was really able to show its true colors and in the end I could really do a very high oc on it and made it into the top 30 valley benchmarks. This is just what I experienced with my card.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Just got my 780 Classified
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gscvp/


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I'm on air but this is still the worst 780 / 780 Ti I've tested. I can run benchmarks (Valley, 3DMarks) at 1285/7800MHz but games are different story. Not even 1.3v core and 1.6v memory makes games stable over 1200 core, 7200 memory. Using Skyn3t bios and EVGA Precision. I've done some googling, I'm not the only one with garbage silicon. I'm not sure if this worth buying custom loop and block, maybe it only does 1200 on water too?


Watercooling really does make a huge difference. Anyway you can lower your temps will help. just because the overvoltage doesn't help on air doesn't mean it wont help on water. I never tested my ti's on air but I originally tested my 780 classy on air and once I switched to water it was like night and day. The card really became amazing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I am sure EVGA still has enough left to handle RMAs.


I didn't even think of that. That would be awesome. I wonder if Jacob could confirm that. I would be so upset if mine broke.

I was so scared because i got all setup for the ln2 and the last thing I did was plug in my evbot and it didn't turn on. My heart completely sank. I was so mad. But I unplugged it and plugged it back in and about the 3rd time it finally turned on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Just got my 780 Classified
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gscvp/


welcome. I am so behind on the list but I am trying to update it at work now. I was so busy the past week and the past 2 days have been crazy. I am so happy the next time I do ln2 I have everything ready to go. it was a lot setting it all up. Also most of the guides online don't apply to the kingpin card and block. it's a little different so it took a lot of time to get it right. I'm really sorry for being behind on the list.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I received my 780 Classy a couple days ago. I'm playing around with it now. If I throw more volts to it and crank up the core to around 1251 I get a ton of artifacts running Valley. I've tried both normal, LN2, and skyn3t's LN2 as well. I've gone up to as much at 1.35v, and that doesn't do any good.
> 
> Should I run two separate 8 pin connectors from two rails, or just one cable with two connectors (if that makes sense)?


yes use 2 different 8 pin cables

also try upping the pwm frequency and PEXVDD


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yes use 2 different 8 pin cables
> 
> also try upping the pwm frequency and PEXVDD


Thanks! I just plugged in via two rails. I'll try and up the PEXVDD as well.

I also ordered the Kraken G10 bracket. I have an H90 laying around, so I figure I may as well give it a go.


----------



## Clows

I seem to be getting really high temps in certain games using the skyn3t bios on default clocks and stock voltage. Is this normal?

It seems like any games that i'm getting above 140+ fps on like planetside 2 the card just keeps going higher and higher in temps, but in other games it stays at a normal 60 C.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clows*
> 
> I seem to be getting really high temps in certain games using the skyn3t bios on default clocks and stock voltage. Is this normal?
> 
> It seems like any games that i'm getting above 140+ fps on like planetside 2 the card just keeps going higher and higher in temps, but in other games it stays at a normal 60 C.


Planetside is pretty intense so your card is working!


----------



## Darklyspectre

quick question.

I am running the updated bios from EVGA themselves.

is sky's latest bios better than it?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> quick question.
> 
> I am running the updated bios from EVGA themselves.
> 
> is sky's latest bios better than it?


It depends on what you're doing. If you're gaming then I don't think there's too much point in using a custom VBIOS. If you're going to be benching, then skyn3t's VBIOS (or whichever custom VBIOS) is the one to use.


----------



## VSG

It is very similar to skyn3t's bios except I don't think it caters automatically to the +13 core clock binning.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It is very similar to skyn3t's bios except I don't think it caters automatically to the +13 core clock binning.


so the EVGA bios only does core jumps by +13?

SO THAT IS WHAT THAT WAS.









eh I think I will do the skynet bios since somebody from EVGA said that as long as one bios is living they can RMA it.

and yes I am gonna use it for benching. considering I am planning to go sit outside with my rig at 25 degrees this weekend to bench for the HWbot rookie cup.

sky's latest bios is revision 2 right?


----------



## VSG

No, that's not what I meant. Refer to the post below:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> No guine big cuz I won't and I never inject venomous into it only *P*ower!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice chart he just made.
> 
> Ok let me clear this up Nvidia has been on that table for such a long time. IIRC Fermi has increment of +5 not sure but and error margin of -2 kepler has increment of +13 error margin of -1.
> *S*ometimes even if you dial +13 in such a core clock close to any number by half I mean 90*1.5* Mhz and you add +13 to move tha cloc clock up you need to add the error margin +1 in order to get going and use the increment +13.
> 
> Some architecture has the error margin of -3 to -6 depends on how they clock the GPU. I know it is a such a bug but *I*t *i*s *w*hat *i*t *i*s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is good that you guys start this conversation here because I have seen many video review on YouTube the guys keep add round numbers to OC the GPU. I had changed my pant's many time lol


The skyn3t BIOS caters to this binning automatically, so say you apply an core overclock to 1210 MHz then you will see it at 1202 or even 1189 if that was unstable.


----------



## Darklyspectre

I see. well just installed the rev2 bios.

everything works fine. used the one with the boost still enable since I didn't know what to pick.

is there really a point in disabling the boost? Essentially what happens? is it like K-boost where it constantly runs at maximum core speed?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> so the EVGA bios only does core jumps by +13?
> 
> SO THAT IS WHAT THAT WAS JESUS CHRIST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh I think I will do the skynet bios since somebody from EVGA said that as long as one bios is living they can RMA it.
> 
> and yes I am gonna use it for benching. considering I am planning to go sit outside with my rig at 25 degrees this weekend to bench for the HWbot rookie cup.
> 
> sky's latest bios is revision 2 right?


Going to bench for the OCN hwbot team or sticking with going solo?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> I see. well just installed the rev2 bios.
> 
> everything works fine. used the one with the boost still enable since I didn't know what to pick.
> 
> is there really a point in disabling the boost? Essentially what happens? is it like K-boost where it constantly runs at maximum core speed?


Disabling boost lets you get the clock you set in the OCing software, rather than setting +200 or something & then having to look & see what the actual clock is after it boosts.


----------



## VSG

Boost is ambiguous and out of your control, so I am personally happy it is gone.

I thought about the Rookie Cup myself but temperatures here are back to hot


----------



## Darklyspectre

What the hell. I keep on benching in firestrike.

same clocks.

no throttling.

I went from 12675 to 1206 and now to 11603????

checked CPU temperatures. 4,9 running at 82ish degrees so no throttling happening

checked precision X GPU ran at the clocks I picked.

so why in gods name is there such a drastic drop in points even though I use the same exact settings three times in a row.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> What the hell. I keep on benching in firestrike.
> 
> same clocks.
> 
> no throttling.
> 
> I went from 12675 to 1206 and now to 11603????
> 
> checked CPU temperatures. 4,9 running at 82ish degrees so no throttling happening
> 
> checked precision X GPU ran at the clocks I picked.
> 
> so why in gods name is there such a drastic drop in points even though I use the same exact settings three times in a row.


Compare your Firestrike results side by side. See what is changing. And watch GPU-Z.. Precision gives me a steady Read out where gpu shows minor drops... Post a screen shot using the Microsoft snip it tool.


----------



## VSG

What was your GPU usage during the run?


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> It depends on what you're doing. If you're gaming then I don't think there's too much point in using a custom VBIOS. If you're going to be benching, then skyn3t's VBIOS (or whichever custom VBIOS) is the one to use.


I like using bios with boos disabled for gaming too. I've observed stuttering in some cases when boost decides to down clock in middle of game.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Compare your Firestrike results side by side. See what is changing. And watch GPU-Z.. Precision gives me a steady Read out where gpu shows minor drops... Post a screen shot using the Microsoft snip it tool.


just the GPU score drops. the CPU scores stays about the same.

checked precision X again. no drops in clock speeds or anything; temperatures stays under 80 degrees except for a second.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What was your GPU usage during the run?


GPU usage was 98%. power usage was around 80% of max of 150%

just did the same test another three times. every time it dropped around 100 points now.

EDIT: I am going to flash the boost disabled bios because.



there is something iffy going on in the core speed of the beginning of the bench


----------



## VSG

Have your temps been increasing with each successive run?


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Have your temps been increasing with each successive run?


No it's been the same temperature since I let it cool off abit before the next run.

got the no boost bios installed now time to see if it made a difference.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> just the GPU score drops. the CPU scores stays about the same.
> 
> checked precision X again. no drops in clock speeds or anything; temperatures stays under 80 degrees except for a second.
> GPU usage was 98%. power usage was around 80% of max of 150%
> 
> just did the same test another three times. every time it dropped around 100 points now.
> 
> EDIT: I am going to flash the boost disabled bios because.
> 
> 
> 
> there is something iffy going on in the core speed of the beginning of the bench


Run repeatedly in windows to test the clocks, once tested & higher clocks can pass, reboot & run for the score to submit. I always get my best scores on a fresh boot.
For Firestrike win 8 is the preferred OS with latest systeminfo for hwbot. Other benchies do better in win 7 but firestrike likes 8.


----------



## funkmetal

Ok, so I finally got around to installing Dxtory on my new PC. And I booted up BF4 and the weird thing is, I am not getting much better FPS on Ultra with my 780Ti Classys vs my old 670 Referece SLI. I am getting between 120-150 FPS on Ultra vs. my old 670's would get about 110-140 FPS. Is this possible? Is it that my RIVE with a 4930k only supports PCI-E 2.0 vs. PCI-E 3.0 on my old board with a 3770k? And before anyone asks, yes SLI is enabled


----------



## Clows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Planetside is pretty intense so your card is working!


Is 80C a safe temp for it to be reaching in some games?

Another one I tried recently is Banished. It gets me up to 80 C if I don't have vsync turned on.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clows*
> 
> Is 80C a safe temp for it to be reaching in some games?
> 
> Another one I tried recently is Banished. It gets me up to 80 C if I don't have vsync turned on.


ya 80c is fine. Of course lower temps are always better but this card is totally capable of gaming at 80c with no issues. it is on the high side but as long as you don't go above 90c you should be fine.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Run repeatedly in windows to test the clocks, once tested & higher clocks can pass, reboot & run for the score to submit. I always get my best scores on a fresh boot.
> For Firestrike win 8 is the preferred OS with latest systeminfo for hwbot. Other benchies do better in win 7 but firestrike likes 8.


I tried windows 8 once. but honestly I cant take the look and feel of it. it took me a half hour before I changed back to windows 7.

rebooted. new score was 12572 so I was like "hell yeah back in business"

run the bench again.

12057 so a 500 points drop out of nowhere again.

still no clear reason on WHY this is happening as temperatures are still fine. no downclocking going on.

weirdest of all is. my physics score is lower now (5ghz) compared to 4,7 ghz even though there is no throttling going on.

maybe it's just firestrike that is freaking out. god knows.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Ok, so I finally got around to installing Dxtory on my new PC. And I booted up BF4 and the weird thing is, I am not getting much better FPS on Ultra with my 780Ti Classys vs my old 670 Referece SLI. I am getting between 120-150 FPS on Ultra vs. my old 670's would get about 110-140 FPS. Is this possible? Is it that my RIVE with a 4930k only supports PCI-E 2.0 vs. PCI-E 3.0 on my old board with a 3770k? And before anyone asks, yes SLI is enabled


You are not the first one complaining about bad BF4 scaling with 780 series. Nvidia drivers are at fault.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> You are not the first one complaining about bad BF4 scaling with 780 series. Nvidia drivers are at fault.


Weird I noticed a pretty big difference between my asus 680 and my ti classy

mp I don't remember but on SP I was looking at 30+ fps easily. while the 680 was overclocked at 1330ish mhz with the classified at 1250ish mhz.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> Weird I noticed a pretty big difference between my asus 680 and my ti classy
> 
> mp I don't remember but on SP I was looking at 30+ fps easily. while the 680 was overclocked at 1330ish mhz with the classified at 1250ish mhz.


I assume you don't have SLI? Single cards are fine, SLI scaling is not.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> You are not the first one complaining about bad BF4 scaling with 780 series. Nvidia drivers are at fault.


Ok, I guess I will have to wait for new drivers and BF4 to be fixed with Scaling. I guess it's Titanfall and Source Engine for me of the time being









But if anyone has any ideas on other issues it could be, please let me know.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I assume you don't have SLI? Single cards are fine, SLI scaling is not.


oooh. I apologise I misread.


----------



## Darklyspectre

I just give up. I am going to get a water setup now and just reuse what I can in my mega build next year.

Here is what I got so far.

CPU: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/cpu-blocks/supremacy/ek-supremacy-elite-intel-2011.html

GPU: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel.html Might take the see through version though. thingy put it on his kingpin and its kinda cool.

Wont do my motherboard now. next motherboard will be watercooled though. cuz why not.

reservoir: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/reservoirs/ek-bay-spin/ek-bay-single-res-white-acetal.html I picked a bay reservoir because this case doesn't have enough room to properly put up one those tube things. though that will happen with the next build. I should be able to sell it though. also I don't know if there is any point to getting a extra large 2 bay reservoir

pump: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/pumps-and-accessories/pumps/ek-dcp-series-pumps/ek-dcp-2-2-12v-dc-pump.html honestly I have no idea what to do with my pump so it would be nice if somebody could advise me?

Radiator: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/radiators-fans-accessories/radiators/120mm-series/ek-coolstream-xtx-series/ek-coolstream-rad-xtx-360.html not 100% sure it will fit ontop but I am going to measure anyway when I clean out my H100 and my case (which is a HAF 932)

I have NO idea involving tubing(though I have a boner for those straight 90 degrees bend tubes) and fittings and such things.

same with fans. there are so many fans to pick out that im just like uck. I do prefer performance over sound. I literally slept with my Classified blowing 100% while folding.

Ofcourse any advice is welcome.

I am especially curious about you guy's opinion about the twin slot pump and reservoire in one bay thingies since somebody from the EVGA forums told me to stay away from there.


----------



## DarkReign32

Well I've found some stability on air for the time being. 1254/3305. Temps get up to 79C. That's using LN2 with skn3t's bios. I'm going to keep on playing with it, but I'm excited to get the kraken g10 mount. I just need to figure out a way to install it with evga backplate











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2496254

So close to 10k! I was getting 9400-9600 with my GTX 760 sli set up.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8np72/

Makes me happy, happy, happy!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> I tried windows 8 once. but honestly I cant take the look and feel of it. it took me a half hour before I changed back to windows 7.
> 
> rebooted. new score was 12572 so I was like "hell yeah back in business"
> 
> run the bench again.
> 
> 12057 so a 500 points drop out of nowhere again.
> 
> still no clear reason on WHY this is happening as temperatures are still fine. no downclocking going on.
> 
> weirdest of all is. my physics score is lower now (5ghz) compared to 4,7 ghz even though there is no throttling going on.
> 
> maybe it's just firestrike that is freaking out. god knows.


I'm getting more used to win 8, but i only use it to bench Firestrike now. Tested with everything else it is a bit slower than 7 in the rest.

Most futuremark benches are the same way, the first run after a fresh boot does the best. Not sure why it does, but I just do all my testing then reboot for the score, then keep testing & reboot for the next one to save, etc.
Looking at the rookie rumble competition at the bot this round doesn't have any 3d benches








XTU, hwbot prime & superpi 1m. Hope you have some good ram!


----------



## pompss

I made a clean windows install , installed the vga driver and the classy tool tune voltage controller but i still cant get the voltage tool working.









this situation make me mad and sad because the first time the tool was working perfect and i was able to get 1400 mhz core speed at 1.325v and i was really happy.
Seems that i have to return the classy back to amazon








i cannot even get 1300 mhz stable


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> I made a clean windows install , installed the vga driver and the classy tool tune voltage controller but i still cant get the voltage tool working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this situation make me mad and sad because the first time the tool was working perfect and i was able to get 1400 mhz core speed at 1.325v and i was really happy.
> Seems that i have to return the classy back to amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cannot even get 1300 mhz stable


Sounds like the controller chip responsible for overvoltage is faulty. No other reasonable explanation.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> I just give up. I am going to get a water setup now and just reuse what I can in my mega build next year.
> 
> Here is what I got so far.
> 
> CPU: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/cpu-blocks/supremacy/ek-supremacy-elite-intel-2011.html
> 
> GPU: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel.html Might take the see through version though. thingy put it on his kingpin and its kinda cool.
> 
> Wont do my motherboard now. next motherboard will be watercooled though. cuz why not.
> 
> reservoir: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/reservoirs/ek-bay-spin/ek-bay-single-res-white-acetal.html I picked a bay reservoir because this case doesn't have enough room to properly put up one those tube things. though that will happen with the next build. I should be able to sell it though. also I don't know if there is any point to getting a extra large 2 bay reservoir
> 
> pump: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/pumps-and-accessories/pumps/ek-dcp-series-pumps/ek-dcp-2-2-12v-dc-pump.html honestly I have no idea what to do with my pump so it would be nice if somebody could advise me?
> 
> Radiator: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/radiators-fans-accessories/radiators/120mm-series/ek-coolstream-xtx-series/ek-coolstream-rad-xtx-360.html not 100% sure it will fit ontop but I am going to measure anyway when I clean out my H100 and my case (which is a HAF 932)
> 
> I have NO idea involving tubing(though I have a boner for those straight 90 degrees bend tubes) and fittings and such things.
> 
> same with fans. there are so many fans to pick out that im just like uck. I do prefer performance over sound. I literally slept with my Classified blowing 100% while folding.
> 
> Ofcourse any advice is welcome.
> 
> I am especially curious about you guy's opinion about the twin slot pump and reservoire in one bay thingies since somebody from the EVGA forums told me to stay away from there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> I just give up. I am going to get a water setup now and just reuse what I can in my mega build next year.
> 
> Here is what I got so far.
> 
> CPU: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/cpu-blocks/supremacy/ek-supremacy-elite-intel-2011.html
> 
> GPU: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel.html Might take the see through version though. thingy put it on his kingpin and its kinda cool.
> 
> Wont do my motherboard now. next motherboard will be watercooled though. cuz why not.
> 
> reservoir: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/reservoirs/ek-bay-spin/ek-bay-single-res-white-acetal.html I picked a bay reservoir because this case doesn't have enough room to properly put up one those tube things. though that will happen with the next build. I should be able to sell it though. also I don't know if there is any point to getting a extra large 2 bay reservoir
> 
> pump: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/pumps-and-accessories/pumps/ek-dcp-series-pumps/ek-dcp-2-2-12v-dc-pump.html honestly I have no idea what to do with my pump so it would be nice if somebody could advise me?
> 
> Radiator: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/radiators-fans-accessories/radiators/120mm-series/ek-coolstream-xtx-series/ek-coolstream-rad-xtx-360.html not 100% sure it will fit ontop but I am going to measure anyway when I clean out my H100 and my case (which is a HAF 932)
> 
> I have NO idea involving tubing(though I have a boner for those straight 90 degrees bend tubes) and fittings and such things.
> 
> same with fans. there are so many fans to pick out that im just like uck. I do prefer performance over sound. I literally slept with my Classified blowing 100% while folding.
> 
> Ofcourse any advice is welcome.
> 
> I am especially curious about you guy's opinion about the twin slot pump and reservoire in one bay thingies since somebody from the EVGA forums told me to stay away from there.


I'm using the Scythe AP15's. They're awesome. Push a lot of air, and still remain quiet. I have a feeling a lot of people are going to recommend the SP120's from corsair. They're quite popular now.

I was looking at a dual bay reservoir for another build. I was thinking of pairing it with the D5 pump. Another option is a tube res that can be connected to the D5 or the xspc photon. They look good.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> So a new owner here. Was a bit of a shock opening the front door and see a package there, all alone! Thought it was all Sumsung memory but mine is Hynix, don't care.. it performed well on my 670s.


please post a validation link when you get a chance, thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dokubrix*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7pqkv/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxincredible52*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I want to join the classified club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation Link 1
> Validation Link 2
> 
> aaaand a crappy pic from my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now i am on air but i already ordered oll the parts to build my very first custom loop! (hydro copper)
> 
> is there any recommended mod BIOS for the gtx 780 classified atm? still best to go with the TI bios? Thanks for your help ^^ i tried to read through everything but almoust 1k pages is much xD
> 
> right now i have the classified controller and my cards are running @ 1.3v, first card +190/+300 and second which overclocks better +160/+300 to sync them ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kynes*
> 
> Hi! Just got a EVGA 780 TI Dual Classified today.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mr65d/
> 
> Did try +100 core +400 Memory(Hynix btw) just to mess around with no voltage increase seemed stable but not a lot of testing done.
> 
> I was wondering why flash the BIOS? Is it gonna fix anything? Or is mostly a OC thing?
> 
> I'll just be on air for the time being and was looking into the BIOS flash thing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tribolex*
> 
> Let me in the club please. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6qqm3/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/h3zsh/
> 
> 
> I finally have my card installed into a system and i have not started to Overclock, BUT!!!!!! I am super impressed already.
> 
> I ran the Catzilla benchmark and scored 13609 with dual 760 SC ACX in SLI...
> 
> I ran each of the Ti Classifieds, and each of them scored over 15000 alone... I can not SLI them currently, because my case is about a 1/4" too short where the hard drive cage is, but that is ok, as a new case should be here any day now.
> 
> May I please "join the club" now?
> 
> As far as ASIC goes, Card 1 is 68.6 and card 2 is 68.1. I know some say that it doesn't matter, but for those that think it does, that is what they are, and both cards will be "going under water" after the new case arrives, as well as testing both for the max overclock I can achieve on Air with single and SLI setups.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulvai*
> 
> Finally!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phynce*
> 
> Just got a pair of 780 ti classified cards and they are a world above the 560ti 448s I am coming from.
> 
> validation link to join club - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6gqsb/
> 
> I've read through the release thread and recently jumped over to here sorry I have only read about 60 pages of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having problems getting anything to increase voltage or read out that I made a change I used nvflash from within windows to flash both xti and ftw_2002 bios. it says it was successful
> 
> 1. how would i verify that the new bios have been loaded. after flashing I saved the new one and it still came out as gk110 so I assume this way won't work or i flashed wrong
> 2. with either bios will precision show or apply voltage increase.
> 3. is it possible that the flash for some reason didn't take or that it only works from dos.
> 
> currently on air now will be going to water soon.
> best in firestrike so far.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1718050


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/uwc2a/
> 
> I'd like to join. I just received, and installed my 780 Classy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asic quality is kinda low though. It's at 68.9%


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzube14*
> 
> Add me!
> GTX 780Ti with EK Waterblock installed
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/77kss/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IggleDude*
> 
> Hi, I am IggleDude. Nice to meet you guys,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I please be added to the club?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6s3s8/
> 
> I would really like to try some of these new and exciting BIOS revisions.
> 
> Thanks so much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Just got my 780 Classified
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gscvp/


welcome everyone, list updated. Please let me know if I missed anyone. If any just posted a pic please post a gpuz validation link. Thank you.


----------



## error-id10t

This..?

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9agh/


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Well I've found some stability on air for the time being. 1254/3305. Temps get up to 79C. That's using LN2 with skn3t's bios. I'm going to keep on playing with it, but I'm excited to get the kraken g10 mount. I just need to figure out a way to install it with evga backplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2496254
> 
> So close to 10k! I was getting 9400-9600 with my GTX 760 sli set up.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8np72/
> 
> Makes me happy, happy, happy!


seems that windows 8.1 slow down my bench a lot

i get less then you
with 1295mhz core and i7 3280 4.6 ghz i get around 5-7 fps and 200 points less in valley then you.

need to get back to win7 soon


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> seems that windows 8.1 slow down my bench a lot
> 
> i get less then you
> with 1295mhz core and i7 3280 4.6 ghz i get around 5-7 fps and 200 points less in valley then you.
> 
> need to get back to win7 soon


Really? I'm somewhat surprised by that. I've heard windows 8 (albeit 8.1 certainly isn't the same) did a little better in benching. I was trying to go with Win8 but had endless problems installing it and gave up.
I just took a look at your rig. You shouldn't be slower in any bench or games. Maybe it's time for a fresh install


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> This..?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9agh/


yes, thank you. I added you.


----------



## DarkReign32

^Thanks for all the work strong. Also, I'm looking forward to more pics of your work with LN2.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Really? I'm somewhat surprised by that. I've heard windows 8 (albeit 8.1 certainly isn't the same) did a little better in benching. I was trying to go with Win8 but had endless problems installing it and gave up.
> I just took a look at your rig. You shouldn't be slower in any bench or games. Maybe it's time for a fresh install


Supposed to be great for gaming, although not as good for benching outside of Firestrike. I thought it was a pretty easy install though, no more difficult than win7.

Just noticed, a fellow Vancouverite!


----------



## DarkReign32

there ya go. that's where I was getting confused. the trouble I had with win8 was that I was stuck with a perpetual boot loop after updates. I got fed up and went back to win7.

nice. I didn't even notice that myself! Small world indeed.


----------



## knersie69

Hey guys, sorry if this is a bit of topic but I'm not able to see the owner list, top 30 valley or firestrike score, one could say any embedded google docs. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## szeged

log into a gmail account if you have one, should fix it.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> log into a gmail account if you have one, should fix it.


Thank you very much for the help, I'm more of an outlook man myself so I hardly use it.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes, thank you. I added you.


Thanks, minor update though please.. it's under water (EK block in sig).


----------



## traxtech

Well, one more update with my dilemma of not being able to achieve the old clocks i once did.

Tried all bioses. only one that lets me push my core anymore is the FTW bios, but unfortunately it shuts down my computer sometimes even while playing games.

is there a fix for this? I also opened up the card to inspect for damage or odd things, but nada


----------



## Doug2507

What voltage were you running on max clock and how is the card cooled?


----------



## VindalooJim

I'm on the fence about pulling the trigger on a 780Ti classy. I've been reading quite a few people have issues with theirs (not sure if this is due to their unstable OCs or not)

Should I buy or should I go?







...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> I'm on the fence about pulling the trigger on a 780Ti classy. I've been reading quite a few people have issues with theirs (not sure if this is due to their unstable OCs or not)
> 
> Should I buy or should I go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think a lot of people have issues. It's the fastest card underwater I have ever used. it's pretty amazing. What are your other options really right now? The lightning never released and the 780 ti classy will almost match titan black gaming performance and probably pass it if we can't figure out how to unlock the voltage, unless 3gb becomes a bottleneck for you.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> *I don't think a lot of people have issues. It's the fastest card underwater I have ever used. it's pretty amazing.* What are your other options really right now? The lightning never released and the 780 ti classy will almost match titan black gaming performance and probably pass it if we can't figure out how to unlock the voltage, unless 3gb becomes a bottleneck for you.


I don't doubt that matey. I am referring more to it's stability and reliability. People seem to be having voltage and clock speed issues?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> ^Thanks for all the work strong. Also, I'm looking forward to more pics of your work with LN2.


Thanks a lot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Thanks, minor update though please.. it's under water (EK block in sig).


Ok I changed it for you. if anyone would like there cooling changed on the owner's list let me know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> I don't doubt that matey. I am referring more to it's stability and reliability. People seem to be having voltage and clock speed issues?


I think most people who have had ti classy's have not had any issues. What issues are you talking about specifically. My ti classy did about 1476core and 8600mhz memory so I was completely satisfied with it. I think most people are.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> Ok I changed it for you. if anyone would like there cooling changed on the owner's list let me know.
> I think most people who have had ti classy's have not had any issues. What issues are you talking about specifically. My ti classy did about 1476core and 8600mhz memory so I was completely satisfied with it. I think most people are.


no issues here


----------



## Darklyspectre

There were some issues with the stock bios I guess.

and honestly the titan black isn't worth it. I have seen some tests and the 780 Ti is equal to the titan black most of the time. unless you go 4K ofcourse but for like 5760(?)X 1080 it is actually better to have a 780Ti according to hardwareinfo's review.


----------



## Bulvai

Can someone please tell me what the features are for FTW_2002's BIOS for the 780Ti Classy?


----------



## VindalooJim

Well I've pulled the trigger on a 780Ti Classified. It should be here on Saturday


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Well I've pulled the trigger on a 780Ti Classified. It should be here on Saturday


Let us know! is it gonna be on air or water?


----------



## FireBird1989

So today I recieved my NEW GTX 780 Classified. First thing I did was to check the memory type, BIOS and revision chip.

Here is the picture:



I already pm'ed sky and sent him the NEW bios (LN2).

I can do 1280MHz core, 7000Mhz memory on 1.25V core, 1.7V memory with 312kHz PWM freq. Load temp. is 80C. Fan - auto.

I plan on going full water till summer to push it even further.

At those clock speeds I am at 115% power limit and need to flash custom BIOS.

Is the BIOS rev 3 from sky in the first post from revision A1 or B1?

Can I flash it safely? (vBios-v380.80.21.01.80-LN2.zip 131k .zip file )


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBird1989*
> 
> So today I recieved my NEW GTX 780 Classified. First thing I did was to check the memory type, BIOS and revision chip.
> 
> Here is the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> I already pm'ed sky and sent him the NEW bios (LN2).
> 
> I can do 1280MHz core, 7000Mhz memory on 1.25V core, 1.7V memory with 312kHz PWM freq. Load temp. is 80C. Fan - auto.
> 
> I plan on going full water till summer to push it even further.
> 
> At those clock speeds I am at 115% power limit and need to flash custom BIOS.
> 
> Is the BIOS rev 3 from sky in the first post from revision A1 or B1?
> 
> Can I flash it safely? (vBios-v380.80.21.01.80-LN2.zip 131k .zip file )


Yes you can!


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulvai*
> 
> Can someone please tell me what the features are for FTW_2002's BIOS for the 780Ti Classy?


It raises the power target up, I believe as well as the voltage to 1.212 using PX or Afterburner.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBird1989*
> 
> So today I recieved my NEW GTX 780 Classified. First thing I did was to check the memory type, BIOS and revision chip.
> 
> Here is the picture:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already pm'ed sky and sent him the NEW bios (LN2).
> 
> I can do 1280MHz core, 7000Mhz memory on 1.25V core, 1.7V memory with 312kHz PWM freq. Load temp. is 80C. Fan - auto.
> 
> I plan on going full water till summer to push it even further.
> 
> At those clock speeds I am at 115% power limit and need to flash custom BIOS.
> 
> Is the BIOS rev 3 from sky in the first post from revision A1 or B1?
> 
> Can I flash it safely? (vBios-v380.80.21.01.80-LN2.zip 131k .zip file )


Both of my 780 Classifieds are B1 and I'm using skyn3t rev.3 VBIOS.

Your card seems very similar to mine. I'm at ~1280 (I can go higher with artifacts) at 1.25v core and the mem is fantastic (mine is Samsung), it does 7000 easy. I've seen the Hynix mem clock even higher than the Samsung.


----------



## FireBird1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Both of my 780 Classifieds are B1 and I'm using skyn3t rev.3 VBIOS.
> 
> Your card seems very similar to mine. I'm at ~1280 (I can go higher with artifacts) at 1.25v core and the mem is fantastic (mine is Samsung), it does 7000 easy. I've seen the Hynix mem clock even higher than the Samsung.


Ok, flashing sky BIOS now. I will also try higher memory clocks. What memory clocks did you saw with Hynx memory above 7000MHz?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBird1989*
> 
> Ok, flashing sky BIOS now. I will also try higher memory clocks. What memory clocks did you saw with Hynx memory above 7000MHz?


I remember seeing some of the guys with the GTX 780Ti Classys doing 7400 with Hynix (but I'm not sure if the memory or timings are different for the Hynix on the 780 Classified vs. the Ti Classified).


----------



## gamerman1983

post to get into Classified owners club

780classy.gif 25k .gif file


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I remember seeing some of the guys with the GTX 780Ti Classys doing 7400 with Hynix (but I'm not sure if the memory or timings are different for the Hynix on the 780 Classified vs. the Ti Classified).


the 780 had 6000mhz stock and the ti classy is 7000mhz stock so there will be some differences between the versions used on each card. It's hard to compare the speeds between the 2 cards even thought they both use hynix.

Also the latest revision bios's on the front page will work with any revisions of cards. The latest versions all include support for the different memory types.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerman1983*
> 
> post to get into Classified owners club
> 
> 780classy.gif 25k .gif file


when you get a chance please post the gpuz valiation link in the last tab of gpuz. thanks.


----------



## strong island 1

.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Let us know! is it gonna be on air or water?


Thanks, will do.

Air for now, unless I catch the bug!


----------



## FireBird1989

Here's some update:



I can feel my Classy being gratefull for the sky BIOS she's running now.









1320MHz core on 1.25V - good? (no artifacts yet)

Can't wait to put it under water. BTW Asic is 68,6%.

I hope for 1400MHz on 1.3V - real?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBird1989*
> 
> Here's some update:
> 
> 
> 
> I can feel my Classy being gratefull for the sky BIOS she's running now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1320MHz core on 1.25V - good? (no artifacts yet)
> 
> Can't wait to put it under water. BTW Asic is 68,6%.
> 
> I hope for 1400MHz on 1.3V - real?


I think you'll hit 1400 MHz no problem. Maybe even close to 1500 with 1.35v.


----------



## Darklyspectre

damn. I can barely handle 1333ish mhz around 1,39.

seems like I lost out on the silicon lottery.


----------



## IggleDude

Hi everyone.







Hope all are well.

I tried my hand at flashing my 780ti Classified LN2 bios today. I flashed the LN2 bios/side. I used the guides provided here and used this bios: skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-AB-PX.

After flashing -- The system boots, just nothing appears on the screens. It truly does boot up but I see nothing. Keyboard lights up, here the Win log in theme. If I had any kind of visual, I'd be off and running. I actually "think" the bios took and something else is up -- but not sure. So, I came here to ask the experts

I'm thinking (oh soooo hoping) it's something simple. I'm back on the "original" bios -- (switch to the left) as I sit here and type. I saved my old LN2 bios just in case... just as the guides suggested. If I need it, I have it.

So, I have questions, and I would be oh so very grateful for any help I could get.

If it's a simple fix, then I'm ready to go for it. Just tell me what ya think and what to do.









If I just need to restore the LN2 to original status (EVGA LN2 Bios), I'm ready to do that as well... with a little guidance.

So, what I'm asking is what the fix could be, and if no fix is available, then can someone kind of explain how to get the LN2 bios back to being the LN2 bios.

Thank you so much for any help. Sincerely, thank you. My specs are below in my signature... I think. I tried to get them there a few minutes ago.









Regards,
IggleDude

btw -- If this is in the wrong place, I apologize. Kinda new and still learning the ropes.


----------



## FireBird1989

Well looks like I hit the wall.









Not even 1400MHz on 1.35V

Max 1380Mhz on 1.35V with light artifacts.



Looks like I will need a TI Classified to get over 1400MHz.









Anyway 1320MHz on 1.25V will be fine under water for gaming.

BTW: I am at 2560x1440 res., I am sure that on 1080p it will go over 1400MHz on 1.35V


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBird1989*
> 
> Well looks like I hit the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even 1400MHz on 1.35V
> 
> Max 1380Mhz on 1.35V with light artifacts.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will need a TI Classified to get over 1400MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway 1320MHz on 1.25V will be fine under water for gaming.
> 
> BTW: I am at 2560x1440 res., I am sure that on 1080p it will go over 1400MHz on 1.35V


you are better off than me. I cant get over 1333mhz

yesterday seems like it was a fluke.

1333mhz ran perfectly while gaming. now I am back to 1280 at 1,35V anything higher crashes.

uck. this sucks. I just wonder how much better this card will get if I put it on water.


----------



## Kold

My Classified Ti arrives on Monday. I just want 1300mhz on air and I'll be satisfied. My last two 780s (Non Ti) couldn't OC past +140 on the core regardless of voltage. I tend to have terrible luck in the silicon lotto.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBird1989*
> 
> Well looks like I hit the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even 1400MHz on 1.35V
> 
> Max 1380Mhz on 1.35V with light artifacts.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will need a TI Classified to get over 1400MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway 1320MHz on 1.25V will be fine under water for gaming.
> 
> BTW: I am at 2560x1440 res., I am sure that on 1080p it will go over 1400MHz on 1.35V


Are you still on air?

The reason I ask is because I was limited to about that speed with that voltage until I strapped on the AIO cooler. Now I can bench up 1438 @1.35v.


----------



## FireBird1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Are you still on air?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I was limited to about that speed with that voltage until I strapped on the AIO cooler. Now I can bench up 1438 @1.35v.


Yes I am on air for now. Will be back on this thread when watercooled to confirm what you are saying is true and that the limit can be expanded when watercooling. At least I hope so.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Are you still on air?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I was limited to about that speed with that voltage until I strapped on the AIO cooler. Now I can bench up 1438 @1.35v.


It is quite amazing how much more you can squeeze out of these with water. is there any particular reason. other than ofcourse the GPU core temps but you still have clocks that just instant crash before temperatures even matter which magically work with watercooling.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBird1989*
> 
> Yes I am on air for now. Will be back on this thread when watercooled to confirm what you are saying is true and that the limit can be expanded when watercooling. At least I hope so.


It was true for me and many others. And I am just using a $45 AIO cooler as well.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> It is quite amazing how much more you can squeeze out of these with water. is there any particular reason. other than ofcourse the GPU core temps but you still have clocks that just instant crash before temperatures even matter which magically work with watercooling.


I really don't understand it at all either. The card really doesn't play nice for me unless it stays under 65C or below on water, even though when I was on air it would run okay all the way up to 92C.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> It is quite amazing how much more you can squeeze out of these with water. is there any particular reason. other than ofcourse the GPU core temps but you still have clocks that just instant crash before temperatures even matter which magically work with watercooling.


There are many other components that are cooled with watercooling, that also matter for overclocking.


----------



## cosmomobay

Guys, I need some help. I just rebuild my system with Gigabyte G1.Snipper 5 and water cool and two new classy. My problem is the cards number s are all over the place, the #1, in slot 1 reads as #3 and # 2 in slot 3 reads #2 and I have a 460 OC in slot 3 for Phyx reads as #1. How can I correct this, because I think it's the route of my problem. I can hardly make it to 1300 before it start crashing.

What's the avg temp under water with 1.25 volts? when I am testing I am averaging about 65 degs.

Thanks


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Guys, I need some help. I just rebuild my system with Gigabyte G1.Snipper 5 and water cool and two new classy. My problem is the cards number s are all over the place, the #1, in slot 1 reads as #3 and # 2 in slot 3 reads #2 and I have a 460 OC in slot 3 for Phyx reads as #1. How can I correct this, because I think it's the route of my problem. I can hardly make it to 1300 before it start crashing.
> 
> What's the avg temp under water with 1.25 volts? when I am testing I am averaging about 65 degs.
> 
> Thanks


If it is the same as my old G1 Sniper 3 board, the 1st and 3rd slot should be the slots you want to put your SLI Cards in because at least on the Sniper 3 it was x16/x16 in that config. Again, not sure if it is the same on the Sniper 5


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> If it is the same as my old G1 Sniper 3 board, the 1st and 3rd slot should be the slots you want to put your SLI Cards in because at least on the Sniper 3 it was x16/x16 in that config. Again, not sure if it is the same on the Sniper 5


That's how I have it.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> That's how I have it.


Not sure then, maybe try the Sniper 5 Club? Or maybe someone else here has an idea?


----------



## DarkReign32

I broke 10k!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2505233


----------



## boldenc

Which bios should work with the GTX 780 Classified bios ver 80.80.31.00.80 Hynix memory?


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Not sure then, maybe try the Sniper 5 Club? Or maybe someone else here has an idea?


Thanks, I am reading threw it now. So far all they talk about is sound, but I will post on it,


----------



## dagan

New comer here I got my gtx 780 classy









I have a quick quiestion though. I see that there is a classy voltage tool but I can't seem to find a way to go further than 115% power target. Is there a tool for that?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> 
> 
> New comer here I got my gtx 780 classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a quick quiestion though. I see that there is a classy voltage tool but I can't seem to find a way to go further than 115% power target. Is there a tool for that?


flash the bios and you can get a higher power target.


----------



## dagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> flash the bios and you can get a higher power target.


Which one should I be flashing? plus does this void the warranty? I'vve read on EVGA forum that since the classy has dual bios as long as we don't touch the stock bios and only flash the LN2 bios it will still be covered under warranty?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New comer here I got my gtx 780 classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a quick quiestion though. I see that there is a classy voltage tool but I can't seem to find a way to go further than 115% power target. Is there a tool for that?


Grab the skyn3t rev.3 BIOS from the OP and use NVFlash or ez3flash to flash it to the LN2 BIOS on your card.

Grab NVFlash 5.142 (the version in the OP might not work for backing up your BIOS...the OP version doesn't work for me. Just search for a newer version).

First back up your stock LN2 BIOS:

run a command prompt and go to the directory where you have NVFlash.

1) Nvflash --protectoff

2) Nvflash --save BIOSNAME.rom

Then to flash a new VBIOS (courtesy of skyn3t):

Unpack the ROM to whatever folder you want as long as it's the same folder as NVFlash (I use C:\Classified). Run a command prompt (cmd). Navigate to the folder where NVFlash is located in the command window.

nvflash --protectoff

nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom

You might have to hit "y" twice. Once it says completed reboot. You might also have to reinstall drivers depending on bios.

Flashing with 2 cards installed -

nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #1)

nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #2)

Doing this won't void your warranty as long as you have 1 stock BIOS on there.


----------



## dagan

Ok. So as long as the stock switch bios is left alone I won't be voiding the warranty. Also there are 3 different version on the OP link. Which one do I use?


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> Ok. So as long as the stock switch bios is left alone I won't be voiding the warranty. Also there are 3 different version on the OP link. Which one do I use?


You can flash all you want you just have to reflash the original bios if you send it back for RMA. Flash the REV 3 bios.


----------



## funkmetal

Weird, my 2 780Ti Classy's made it through Valley 1.0 @ 1448 Core (100 Offset) / 3800 Mem (300 Offset) no problems, but when I went to save the result It caused red checkerboard boxes to appear across both monitors and force a reboot to do anything.


----------



## Doug2507

Mem clocked to far / needs to be colder.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Mem clocked to far / needs to be colder.


So keep the same Core Offset and lower or not overclock the Mem? I am overclocking these cards for gaming at 1440p @ 120/144Hz if that matters.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So keep the same Core Offset and lower or not overclock the Mem? I am overclocking these cards for gaming at 1440p @ 120/144Hz if that matters.


Drop mem by 50 & run again. If the tearing disappears then problem solved. You can also achieve the same result by using too much voltage on the mem.

Gather all was fine before you started bringing mem up after core?


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> So keep the same Core Offset and lower or not overclock the Mem? I am overclocking these cards for gaming at 1440p @ 120/144Hz if that matters.


Yes you can just pull back a bit on the memory overclock but not everything, your score will decrease a lot seeing that Valley loves memory. At what voltage are you running these benches?

If you're trying to overclock these cards for gaming then the best way to find the best overclock will be to test it in a game as games are a whole different ballgame compared to benches.


----------



## IggleDude

Hi everyone. smile.gif Hope all are well.

I tried my hand at flashing my 780ti Classified LN2 bios today. I flashed the LN2 bios/side. I used the guides provided here and used this bios: skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-AB-PX.

After flashing -- The system boots, just nothing appears on the screens. It truly does boot up but I see nothing. Keyboard lights up, here the Win log in theme. If I had any kind of visual, I'd be off and running. I actually "think" the bios took and something else is up -- but not sure. So, I came here to ask the experts

I'm thinking (oh soooo hoping) it's something simple. I'm back on the "original" bios -- (switch to the left) as I sit here and type. I saved my old LN2 bios just in case... just as the guides suggested. If I need it, I have it.

So, I have questions, and I would be oh so very grateful for any help I could get.

If it's a simple fix, then I'm ready to go for it. Just tell me what ya think and what to do. thumb.gif

If I just need to restore the LN2 to original status (EVGA LN2 Bios), I'm ready to do that as well... with a little guidance.

So, what I'm asking is what the fix could be, and if no fix is available, then can someone kind of explain how to get the LN2 bios back to being the LN2 bios.

Thank you so much for any help. Sincerely, thank you. My specs are below in my signature... I think. I tried to get them there a few minutes ago. biggrin.gif

Regards,
IggleDude


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Drop mem by 50 & run again. If the tearing disappears then problem solved. You can also achieve the same result by using too much voltage on the mem.
> 
> Gather all was fine before you started bringing mem up after core?


Nope, it was a first overclock run, I id that test as a sample because that is what I've seen others do on air.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Yes you can just pull back a bit on the memory overclock but not everything, your score will decrease a lot seeing that Valley loves memory. At what voltage are you running these benches?
> 
> If you're trying to overclock these cards for gaming then the best way to find the best overclock will be to test it in a game as games are a whole different ballgame compared to benches.


I'm assuming 1.212 or whatever the Voltage boosts too on the stock BIOS, I don't want to mess with custom BIOS's because I'm not a serious bencher and just want better frames for gaming.

EDIT 1: The weird thing is that Precision X was only showing around ~1250 Core but Valley was showing 1448. Is it my GPU Software or Valley that is showing the correct Core Clock?


----------



## IggleDude

Guys any help at all would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/9550#post_21825170


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Drop mem by 50 & run again. If the tearing disappears then problem solved. You can also achieve the same result by using too much voltage on the mem.
> 
> Gather all was fine before you started bringing mem up after core?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Nope, it was a first overclock run, I id that test as a sample because that is what I've seen others do on air.
> I'm assuming 1.212 or whatever the Voltage boosts too on the stock BIOS, I don't want to mess with custom BIOS's because I'm not a serious bencher and just want better frames for gaming.
> 
> EDIT 1: The weird thing is that Precision X was only showing around ~1250 Core but Valley was showing 1448. Is it my GPU Software or Valley that is showing the correct Core Clock?


you need to overvolt the card to 1,21 on precision X though else it stays at 1,175v ish.

my experience with valley has been that it reports clocks wrong.

honestly I would still flash atleast the updated EVGA bios.

and honestly why do you buy a classified version of the card if you don't intend to play with custom bioses and overvolting/OCing.

it would of been better for you to get the superclocked.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IggleDude*
> 
> Hi everyone. smile.gif Hope all are well.
> 
> I tried my hand at flashing my 780ti Classified LN2 bios today. I flashed the LN2 bios/side. I used the guides provided here and used this bios: skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-AB-PX.
> 
> After flashing -- The system boots, just nothing appears on the screens. It truly does boot up but I see nothing. Keyboard lights up, here the Win log in theme. If I had any kind of visual, I'd be off and running. I actually "think" the bios took and something else is up -- but not sure. So, I came here to ask the experts
> 
> I'm thinking (oh soooo hoping) it's something simple. I'm back on the "original" bios -- (switch to the left) as I sit here and type. I saved my old LN2 bios just in case... just as the guides suggested. If I need it, I have it.
> 
> So, I have questions, and I would be oh so very grateful for any help I could get.
> 
> If it's a simple fix, then I'm ready to go for it. Just tell me what ya think and what to do. thumb.gif
> 
> If I just need to restore the LN2 to original status (EVGA LN2 Bios), I'm ready to do that as well... with a little guidance.
> 
> So, what I'm asking is what the fix could be, and if no fix is available, then can someone kind of explain how to get the LN2 bios back to being the LN2 bios.
> 
> Thank you so much for any help. Sincerely, thank you. My specs are below in my signature... I think. I tried to get them there a few minutes ago. biggrin.gif
> 
> Regards,
> IggleDude


...so you flashed your bios and now nothing shows up on the screen. does it show anything during initial boot before anything involving windows pops up?

if you see nothing AT ALL and the position one bios works fine then you have messed up somehow.

and as far as I know there is no real fix since you can't see anything on the screen. Basically meaning the LN2 switch bios is bricked.

I have seen some people speculating that you might be able to get around it with using a APU and have the screen be output by it instead of the GPU and then flashing like that.

but I have never seen anybody do that.


----------



## IggleDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> ...so you flashed your bios and now nothing shows up on the screen. does it show anything during initial boot before anything involving windows pops up?
> 
> if you see nothing AT ALL and the position one bios works fine then you have messed up somehow.
> 
> and as far as I know there is no real fix since you can't see anything on the screen. Basically meaning the LN2 switch bios is bricked.
> 
> I have seen some people speculating that you might be able to get around it with using a APU and have the screen be output by it instead of the GPU and then flashing like that.
> 
> but I have never seen anybody do that.


I sure do hope there is a way to get that original LN2 bios back onto the card. Thank you for your reply Darklyspectre.


----------



## IggleDude

Let's say I use my integrated graphics on one monitor and reflashed the LN2 side of the card using nvflash method.

How would I know that is was for sure the LN2 side and not the remaining (original) side I was seeing in the command line.

In other words, how to ensure it is the LN2 bios I am re-flashing and NOT the remaining (Original) bios that still works. How would I know in the command line? Is there a way to know?


----------



## funkmetal

Ok, just ran Valley at both +100, +80 and Stock Core. I noticed at around scene 16 in the benchmark I get weird screen artifacts that don't appear at stock clocks. What should I do? Use the Classy Voltage Tool to overvolt the card or should I try it like Darklyspectre said and Update the cards to the Updated EVGA BIOS?


----------



## IggleDude

And I just tried to boot with LN2 side and nothing shows at all. But I hear the bootup process -- Win login sounds. The system boots, just nothing to see.


----------



## Jpmboy

_"Thank you for purchasing P3 products.
The P4460 is designed to operate at up to 15 Amps continuous. Once the appliance plugged in reaches above 15 Amps, the display will flash and a warning tone will sound immediately.
The unit can withstand a maximum surge current of 29.0 A, for a short period (one second). The unit is equipped with a non-user-serviceable fuse.
It has proven to be quite rugged in the field.
Please let us know if you have any additional questions and we will gladly assist you.
Kind Regards,
Technical Support
P3 International Corporation
1 + (212) 741 - 7289"_

Catzilla (Raymarch test) hit 2000W from the wall with 2 PSUs running 2 Ti Classifieds! ... was wondering what that beeping was.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IggleDude*
> 
> Let's say I use my integrated graphics on one monitor and reflashed the LN2 side of the card using nvflash method.
> 
> How would I know that is was for sure the LN2 side and not the remaining (original) side I was seeing in the command line.
> 
> In other words, how to ensure it is the LN2 bios I am re-flashing and NOT the remaining (Original) bios that still works. How would I know in the command line? Is there a way to know?


It is easy to know.

when the card is set on the LN2 bios there is a RED led light burning. I don't know what the normal bios's color of LED is(white?)

so if you switch to LN2 and the card is red.

bam.

don't worry about accidently flashing your normal bios. as far as I know it is impossible to touch the other bios unless you flip the switch.

It is normal that you hear the window noises. those are sound related things but video isn't being output by the card. and since bios 1 works it means that the other bios is screwed.

how did you flash your bios? Nvflash right? I personally just renamed the file from sky to GK110.rom so it would be easier to type than that wall of text. did you do that or did you type the whole thing? Just trying to figure out WHY something went wrong. when it was flashing did you keep on using the computer? I mean like it was doing the flash and then you kept on surfing the internet and stuff.

but honestly normally there is no way to recover from a badly flashed bios since there is no way to SEE anything. Thus why I and others think it might be possible to use an APU to display the screen bypassing the faulty bios and just flash it then.

but like I said. nobody has done it since they don't want to break their bios on purpose. hell I don't even know if you can just go on APU alone when you got a GPU installed I think you should be able to but eh I don't know. I don't know if NVflash can target specific cards but aren't you able to have two different GPUs in the same build (without SLI)? Since I keep on seeing people using a other GPU for dedicated physx.

so if NVflash can target a specific card then you could put in a old card. use that for image. put in your classy in the other PCI slot and then use NVflash to flash the faulty bios again.


----------



## IggleDude

Thank you Darklyspectre. You gave me some good ideas. Thank you. Will let ya know how it turns out. Again, ty.


----------



## Doug2507

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Ok, just ran Valley at both +100, +80 and Stock Core. I noticed at around scene 16 in the benchmark I get weird screen artifacts that don't appear at stock clocks. What should I do? Use the Classy Voltage Tool to overvolt the card or should I try it like Darklyspectre said and Update the cards to the Updated EVGA BIOS?


I'd flash the latest EVGA approved bios.

Leave mem, raise core 1st to as high as it'll go before artifacting, then raise mem. Use something like 3DM to get a rough ballpark clock then go game and adjust from there. Just remember to keep an eye on temperature.

Think 1.25v on core is about max for air iirc but maybe someone else can confirm this&#8230;.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Nope, it was a first overclock run, I id that test as a sample because that is what I've seen others do on air.
> I'm assuming 1.212 or whatever the Voltage boosts too on the stock BIOS, I don't want to mess with custom BIOS's because I'm not a serious bencher and just want better frames for gaming.
> 
> EDIT 1: The weird thing is that Precision X was only showing around ~1250 Core but Valley was showing 1448. Is it my GPU Software or Valley that is showing the correct Core Clock?


Valley won't give you a correct reading on the core clock. Run GPU-Z, Precision X, or Afterburner in the background to see the real clock it's boosting to.

As you change voltages and frequencies the boost offset will change (I'm pretty sure). That's one of the reasons we bench with a BIOS that has boost disabled, because it's unpredictable.

For example:

With stock VBIOS your card boosts to (just a made-up number) 1,000. So you add an offset of +130 and increase the core volts a bit. You expect it to boost to 1130 right? That's not how it works. The stock BIOS sees more volts and then decides to boost even further. The stock BIOS is using an algorithm to determine where to boost to that takes into account voltage, heat and lots of other stuff I'm sure.

In addition to keeping tabs on your core temps, use GPU-Z or HWInfo to monitor your VRM temps.


----------



## dagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Grab the skyn3t rev.3 BIOS from the OP and use NVFlash or ez3flash to flash it to the LN2 BIOS on your card.
> 
> Grab NVFlash 5.142 (the version in the OP might not work for backing up your BIOS...the OP version doesn't work for me. Just search for a newer version).
> 
> First back up your stock LN2 BIOS:
> 
> run a command prompt and go to the directory where you have NVFlash.
> 
> 1) Nvflash --protectoff
> 
> 2) Nvflash --save BIOSNAME.rom
> 
> 3) Nvflash -4 -5 -6 vBiosNameOrstockBios.rom
> 
> Then to flash a new VBIOS (courtesy of skyn3t):
> 
> Unpack the ROM to whatever folder you want as long as it's the same folder as NVFlash (I use C:\Classified). Run a command prompt (cmd). Navigate to the folder where NVFlash is located in the command window.
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom
> 
> You might have to hit "y" twice. Once it says completed reboot. You might also have to reinstall drivers depending on bios.
> 
> Flashing with 2 cards installed -
> 
> nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #1)
> 
> nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #2)
> 
> Doing this won't void your warranty as long as you have 1 stock BIOS on there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Grab the skyn3t rev.3 BIOS from the OP and use NVFlash or ez3flash to flash it to the LN2 BIOS on your card.
> 
> Grab NVFlash 5.142 (the version in the OP might not work for backing up your BIOS...the OP version doesn't work for me. Just search for a newer version).
> 
> First back up your stock LN2 BIOS:
> 
> run a command prompt and go to the directory where you have NVFlash.
> 
> 1) Nvflash --protectoff
> 
> 2) Nvflash --save BIOSNAME.rom
> 
> 3) Nvflash -4 -5 -6 vBiosNameOrstockBios.rom
> 
> Then to flash a new VBIOS (courtesy of skyn3t):
> 
> Unpack the ROM to whatever folder you want as long as it's the same folder as NVFlash (I use C:\Classified). Run a command prompt (cmd). Navigate to the folder where NVFlash is located in the command window.
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom
> 
> You might have to hit "y" twice. Once it says completed reboot. You might also have to reinstall drivers depending on bios.
> 
> Flashing with 2 cards installed -
> 
> nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #1)
> 
> nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #2)
> 
> Doing this won't void your warranty as long as you have 1 stock BIOS on there.


I've backed up my bios. The number 3 procedure seems obsolete?


----------



## Kimir

If you already backed up the bios, then the point 2 is not needed.
Number 3 is the actual flashing of the bios.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> I've backed up my bios. The number 3 procedure seems obsolete?


Yea I was typing that late last night and I definitely could have done a better job. Initially I typed a short message and then decided to go more in depth and ended up mixing backing up BIOS and flashing. You're right, step 3 is not needed for backing up, that's actually flashing the VBIOS. Sorry for the confusion. I edited my original post and took out step 3 in the backup section.


----------



## dagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Yea I was typing that late last night and I definitely could have done a better job. Initially I typed a short message and then decided to go more in depth and ended up mixing backing up BIOS and flashing. You're right, step 3 is not needed for backing up, that's actually flashing the VBIOS. Sorry for the confusion. I edited my original post and took out step 3 in the backup section.


No problem. Common sense had to me procede without it. Thank you very much for your help. Right now testing above 1300mhz trying to find a balance between clock, voltage. Trying occt seems to downlock no matter what power target I have it on. Evga oc scanner seems to work properly though


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> No problem. Common sense had to me procede without it. Thank you very much for your help. Right now testing above 1300mhz trying to find a balance between clock, voltage. Trying occt seems to downlock no matter what power target I have it on. Evga oc scanner seems to work properly though


Be careful using OC Scanner, it's based on Furmark, which I've heard can damage newer graphics cards like the 780?

If you want to check out your clocks you can run GPU-Z. There's a little question mark on the right-hand side and you can run the "render test." You can also run benches and games etc. and monitor your clocks with GPU-Z, Precision X, and Afterburner (get the newest beta).


----------



## traxtech

Well i definitely think my Ti Classified has pooped itself. Can't get past 1250core regardless of any voltage or bios setup to save its life.

Used to be able to hit 1380 and +500 mem easily at 1.25v and 1.7mem, can overclock memory fine but core is stuffed.

Can i even fix this? I had an air con blowing straight into my case and temps barely hit 70 and it still artifacted.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Well i definitely think my Ti Classified has pooped itself. Can't get past 1250core regardless of any voltage or bios setup to save its life.
> 
> Used to be able to hit 1380 and +500 mem easily at 1.25v and 1.7mem, can overclock memory fine but core is stuffed.
> 
> Can i even fix this? I had an air con blowing straight into my case and temps barely hit 70 and it still artifacted.


ofcourse the problem is you can't RMA it because "overclocking is not guaranteed"

my classy is the same. its kinda degrading slowly.


----------



## DarkReign32

Question for you guys here. What do most of you run your card(s) at for 24/7 operation (i.e. normal usage, gaming and such)?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Question for you guys here. What do most of you run your card(s) at for 24/7 operation (i.e. normal usage, gaming and such)?


I can't remember my offsets, but I run 1287/6900 @ 1.212v. Stable in everything I have tested it with.


----------



## yunshin

My replacement 780 Classy just came in after having sent the last one back due to a faulty fan. This new one is Samsung memory and 78.9% ASIC as opposed to my old Hynix and 65% ASIC, I'm quite happy.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yunshin*
> 
> My replacement 780 Classy just game in after having sent the last one back due to a faulty fan. This new one is Samsung memory and 78.9% ASIC as opposed to my old Hynix and 65% ASIC, I'm quite happy.


nice, good luck. I feel like right around 80% asic seems to be a nice sweet spot for watercooling. I really love hynix ram now but the samsung is great on the 780 classy.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I can't remember my offsets, but I run 1287/6900 @ 1.212v. Stable in everything I have tested it with.


With my air cooler I'm running at 1.5v/1.64v/1.14v respectively. Should I be worried about degradation? I'll put using the G10 adapter to watercool the core as soon as it arrives. Hopefully that'll be soon.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> With my air cooler I'm running at 1.5v/1.64v/1.14v respectively. Should I be worried about degradation? I'll put using the G10 adapter to watercool the core as soon as it arrives. Hopefully that'll be soon.


1.5v 24/7 on the core? Yeah, I would worry about degradation.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> With my air cooler I'm running at 1.5v/1.64v/1.14v respectively. Should I be worried about degradation? I'll put using the G10 adapter to watercool the core as soon as it arrives. Hopefully that'll be soon.


Geez man, I wouldn't really run that core voltage on water for benching let alone on air and 24/7. That's an extremely high voltage for air!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> With my air cooler I'm running at 1.5v/1.64v/1.14v respectively. Should I be worried about degradation? I'll put using the G10 adapter to watercool the core as soon as it arrives. Hopefully that'll be soon.


1.25v max for air and around 1.35v or so for water. 1.5v for quick cold water bench runs. 1.5v+ is reserved for DICE or LN2 imo.


----------



## VSG

Also, if that is 1.5V from the software tool and not read by DMM then you should know the actual voltage provided is much more than that.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> With my air cooler I'm running at 1.5v/1.64v/1.14v respectively. Should I be worried about degradation? I'll put using the G10 adapter to watercool the core as soon as it arrives. Hopefully that'll be soon.


I really hope you aren't having those high volts on for long periods of time, because if you have, I am surprised hasn't started signs of degradation yet. For air, 1.25v or below is safe for 24/7. With the G10 equipped, I still would be hesitant to recommend you using it for higher than 1.3v. Not only because I think it would be inadequate for higher voltages, but because of the lackluster cooling on the VRMs. Be careful with how much you push your chips and always monitor your VRM temperatures.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> 1.5v 24/7 on the core? Yeah, I would worry about degradation.


This.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> With my air cooler I'm running at 1.5v/1.64v/1.14v respectively. Should I be worried about degradation? I'll put using the G10 adapter to watercool the core as soon as it arrives. Hopefully that'll be soon.


That is definitely pushing it. I feel funny going that high even on water. Also remember what you set in the tool will only increase underload so you could be running even higher. I bet that much voltage isn't even doing anything on air. I would take your max core clock and see if you can hold it as you lower the voltage and see how much lower you can go.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> With my air cooler I'm running at 1.5v/1.64v/1.14v respectively. Should I be worried about degradation? I'll put using the G10 adapter to watercool the core as soon as it arrives. Hopefully that'll be soon.


How are you getting 1.5v core on your Classified? Classy is locked at 1.35v...Unless there is a new tool that I don't know about (totally possible).


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> How are you getting 1.5v core on your Classified? Classy is locked at 1.35v...Unless there is a new tool that I don't know about (totally possible).


Ya I added the new tool to the OP. I haven't tried it but it goes up to 1.;65v for the kingpin and i think 1.5v for the 780 classy.


----------



## strong island 1

here it is. it's also under 780 ti section on the front page.

Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> How are you getting 1.5v core on your Classified? Classy is locked at 1.35v...Unless there is a new tool that I don't know about (totally possible).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya I added the new tool to the OP. I haven't tried it but it goes up to 1.;65v for the kingpin and i think 1.5v for the 780 classy.


Yeah, the newest tool allows up to 1.5V on the regular 780 Classy.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> How are you getting 1.5v core on your Classified? Classy is locked at 1.35v...Unless there is a new tool that I don't know about (totally possible).


Woops! I'm actually at 1.35v. Sorry for the typo. But good to know theres a new tool.


----------



## VSG

Still a lot higher than I would run on air, but it's your card.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> here it is. it's also under 780 ti section on the front page.
> 
> Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah, the newest tool allows up to 1.5V on the regular 780 Classy.


Sweet thanks.







Not that I'm going to use it on air...The highest I've gone on air is 1.35v.


----------



## seryou92

I never understood what the OV Max Limit readout in Afterburner was for. It shows a value of 1 sometimes, is that bad?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IggleDude*
> 
> I sure do hope there is a way to get that original LN2 bios back onto the card. Thank you for your reply Darklyspectre.


Ok so let's assume it's not dead but something did go wrong.

The fix is you change the vBIOS to the normal vBIOS mode so you can actually see something. Then enter BIOS on your mobo and change the main video output to be your iGPU and save/exit, shutdown computer again - then switch the card back to LN2 vBIOS.

You should now see your screen because it's booting via iGPU, once in windows then you go about flashing the card as normal (nvflash blah.rom). You don't need to use any switches to turn protection off as you're flashing the right BIOS to your card (the modded BIOS here is based on the normal EVGA BIOS).


----------



## Darklyspectre

Well PC is messing up.

Was benching. accidently undervolted and it black screened.

rebooted. shows boot screen and such but black screen.

ran safe mode and uninstalled precision X

still black screen after windows loading bar.

turns out my windows is SUPER SLOW.

like I am talking stupidly slow. GPU is working fine now. I put it on the normal bios to try out.

but for some reason my windows is super slow. like windows loading screen to desktop takes 8 minutes. dashtop loading takes ages too. seems like closing explorer and starting it again makes it pop up alot faster.

I am diagnosing my UTP port just to have windows do something. It been on "diagnosing problems" for 3 minutes.

I have noticed that it has been taking longer for the first bios screen to popup when I start my computer.

So you lot have any idea?

I just hope it is my SSD crapping out instead of my CPU or maybe my RAM? .


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IggleDude*
> 
> Hi everyone. smile.gif Hope all are well.
> 
> After flashing -- The system boots, just nothing appears on the screens. It truly does boot up but I see nothing. Keyboard lights up, here the Win log in theme. If I had any kind of visual, I'd be off and running. I actually "think" the bios took and something else is up -- but not sure. So, I came here to ask the experts
> 
> I'm thinking (oh soooo hoping) it's something simple. I'm back on the "original" bios -- (switch to the left) as I sit here and type. I saved my old LN2 bios just in case... just as the guides suggested. If I need it, I have it.


I once had a bad flash because I accidentally kicked my plug off when I was busy flashing and I couldn't do anything with that bios it would just be not show anything. I tried to go the igpu method that error-id1ot explained but I couldnt get my igpu to post as well so I was pretty much stuck. I then read in the evga forum that you can do the following. You boot up on the bios that is working and op up nvflash . You then switch to the other bios that isn't working and just flash over it now and as soon as you are done flashing restart your computer. This method worked for me on my KPE and the other members in the evga forum. I don't know how other members feel about it but it did work for me.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> Well PC is messing up.
> 
> Was benching. accidently undervolted and it black screened.
> 
> rebooted. shows boot screen and such but black screen.
> 
> ran safe mode and uninstalled precision X
> 
> still black screen after windows loading bar.
> 
> turns out my windows is SUPER SLOW.
> 
> like I am talking stupidly slow. GPU is working fine now. I put it on the normal bios to try out.
> 
> but for some reason my windows is super slow. like windows loading screen to desktop takes 8 minutes. dashtop loading takes ages too. seems like closing explorer and starting it again makes it pop up alot faster.
> 
> I am diagnosing my UTP port just to have windows do something. It been on "diagnosing problems" for 3 minutes.
> 
> I have noticed that it has been taking longer for the first bios screen to popup when I start my computer.
> 
> So you lot have any idea?
> 
> I just hope it is my SSD crapping out instead of my CPU or maybe my RAM? .


Do you have something monitoring your CPU speed? Is the CPU actually running at a normal core speed or is it running @ a lower speed now? If it's running in a lower state, it could be the board itself. Or you corrupted the windows install just enough to gimp it.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Do you have something monitoring your CPU speed? Is the CPU actually running at a normal core speed or is it running @ a lower speed now? If it's running in a lower state, it could be the board itself. Or you corrupted the windows install just enough to gimp it.


I put everything back to stock in terms of settings. so my 3960x is back to 3,6 ghz. still slow as hell.

I am currently running prime95 to see if the CPU will give any errors.

I used my kitchen program and had it render(it uses 100% the cpu) and it worked perfectly fine.

It's just....slow as balls in terms of opening programs; like I tried to open a HDD checking program took me 10 minutes before out of nowhere it popped up.

any other hardware checking programs I should try out?

skype is taking forever to load too jesus.


----------



## error-id10t

OS corruption or program hogging resources. Sometimes for some reason my Logitech program when it starts turns the computer into a slow mess, I have to kill it's process for things to start normal again, beyond that run the usual SFC /SCANNOW and/or DISM command if using Win8/8.1.


----------



## Darklyspectre

I did a system restore to a couple of days ago that didn't work.

just finished prime95. 18 tests for a half hour not a single core/thread gave a error or warning. so I guess the CPU is pretty safe?

HDD checking program I am using isn't doing much since it constantly freezes up. it shows me my 500 gig drive but my windows drive is the next one aka the 128 gig SSD drive.









I think its freezing all the time because it keeps on updating the temperatures.

will run a chkdsk when I go to bed.

the only thing that can be messing up is the RAM so I will check that tommorow. what is the name of that program that everybody uses to check their RAM?

disabled a whole ton of services and such going to reboot now to see if it helped.

if anybody has any other ideas feel free to tell me.

also mods I am SO sorry but this is pretty much the only place where I can ask this stuff where people are actually able to help me. please spare me this one.


----------



## yunshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seryou92*
> 
> I never understood what the OV Max Limit readout in Afterburner was for. It shows a value of 1 sometimes, is that bad?


I think that's just Nvidia's warning of hitting the upper end of voltage that reference cards/pcbs should be wary of, although I could be wrong. It shouldn't matter for Classifieds as long as you're not going above the recommended voltage on air for 24/7 usage which would be 1.25v.


----------



## DarkReign32

I'll start playing with the voltage and see if I can get that core running on a lower voltage. Thanks guys.


----------



## Darklyspectre

I am thinking more and more its the SSD.

during the black screen between the loading and signup the HDD indicator light is 100% flickering for the entire time. and a SSD shouldn't take 6 minutes to load up windows.

downloaded HDD software again "computing resources" or whatever its called. and the HDD light is on all the time.

can SSDs degrade to the point that everything slows down or do they just go "pomf" dead?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> I am thinking more and more its the SSD.
> 
> during the black screen between the loading and signup the HDD indicator light is 100% flickering for the entire time. and a SSD shouldn't take 6 minutes to load up windows.
> 
> downloaded HDD software again "computing resources" or whatever its called. and the HDD light is on all the time.
> 
> can SSDs degrade to the point that everything slows down or do they just go "pomf" dead?


I'm not sure if this will help but when I get corrupted OS this usually fixes it for me (if that's really your problem):

chkdsk /r
reboot
sfc /scannow
reboot
And if it's still not fixed pop in the Windows DVD and run a repair.

Good luck.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I'm not sure if this will help but when I get corrupted OS this usually fixes it for me (if that's really your problem):
> 
> chkdsk /r
> reboot
> sfc /scannow
> reboot
> And if it's still not fixed pop in the Windows DVD and run a repair.
> 
> Good luck.


oh my jesus. I literally can't get to the dosbox anymore. type in cmd in the explorer searcher.

endless loading.

click computer to manually look for it.

that is frozen too.

im going to schedule a disc checkup and have avast do a full boot scan for any bugs.

restarting explorer worked for a second. I could see the cmd but clicking it just does nothing and now my start button is frozen too.

jesus. o h well

going to bed. was able to set up a disk check and avast is going to do a full virus sweep.

if nothing happens tommorow then il try using safe boot to try those commands and if that doesn't work I am going to try putting a different HDD in and install windows on that and see if it also runs so slow.

if it is fast than the HDD is dead. if its still sluggish then im gonna check the RAM.


----------



## IggleDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> It is easy to know.
> 
> when the card is set on the LN2 bios there is a RED led light burning. I don't know what the normal bios's color of LED is(white?)
> 
> so if you switch to LN2 and the card is red.
> 
> bam.
> 
> don't worry about accidently flashing your normal bios. as far as I know it is impossible to touch the other bios unless you flip the switch.
> 
> It is normal that you hear the window noises. those are sound related things but video isn't being output by the card. and since bios 1 works it means that the other bios is screwed.
> 
> how did you flash your bios? Nvflash right? I personally just renamed the file from sky to GK110.rom so it would be easier to type than that wall of text. did you do that or did you type the whole thing? Just trying to figure out WHY something went wrong. when it was flashing did you keep on using the computer? I mean like it was doing the flash and then you kept on surfing the internet and stuff.
> 
> but honestly normally there is no way to recover from a badly flashed bios since there is no way to SEE anything. Thus why I and others think it might be possible to use an APU to display the screen bypassing the faulty bios and just flash it then.
> 
> but like I said. nobody has done it since they don't want to break their bios on purpose. hell I don't even know if you can just go on APU alone when you got a GPU installed I think you should be able to but eh I don't know. I don't know if NVflash can target specific cards but aren't you able to have two different GPUs in the same build (without SLI)? Since I keep on seeing people using a other GPU for dedicated physx.
> 
> so if NVflash can target a specific card then you could put in a old card. use that for image. put in your classy in the other PCI slot and then use NVflash to flash the faulty bios again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Ok so let's assume it's not dead but something did go wrong.
> 
> The fix is you change the vBIOS to the normal vBIOS mode so you can actually see something. Then enter BIOS on your mobo and change the main video output to be your iGPU and save/exit, shutdown computer again - then switch the card back to LN2 vBIOS.
> 
> You should now see your screen because it's booting via iGPU, once in windows then you go about flashing the card as normal (nvflash blah.rom). You don't need to use any switches to turn protection off as you're flashing the right BIOS to your card (the modded BIOS here is based on the normal EVGA BIOS).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> I once had a bad flash because I accidentally kicked my plug off when I was busy flashing and I couldn't do anything with that bios it would just be not show anything. I tried to go the igpu method that error-id1ot explained but I couldnt get my igpu to post as well so I was pretty much stuck. I then read in the evga forum that you can do the following. You boot up on the bios that is working and op up nvflash . You then switch to the other bios that isn't working and just flash over it now and as soon as you are done flashing restart your computer. This method worked for me on my KPE and the other members in the evga forum. I don't know how other members feel about it but it did work for me.


I want to thank Darklyspectre, error-id10t, and knersie69 for their help with my bricked LN2 gpu bios. I am VERY happy to report that I'm typing this post from the newly re-flashed LN2 bios. I have both original bios-es that came with the card now intact.

I took a little bit from everywhere and eventually found a way to git 'er done. I really appreciate the help.

I went into the PC bios and connected via iGPU so as to flash the LN2 side of my Classy. I used this site's NVflash video --> (www.trickmasterpc.com), the bios flash guide from the first page of this thread, AND... AND the knowledge you good folks dropped on me. Then somehow, someway, by some small miracle (and tons of patience) I finally got it to flash back to the original GK110 (LN2) bios successfully.

Thank the Good Lord that I (read: WE) got this card back to normal. Thank you guys so much. Thank you! Thank you!! Thank you!!!

I guess I'm ready to flash that 3rd revision of skyn3t's 780 Ti Classy Bios onto this card later this evening...... *NOT!!!!*









I'm gonna play for a bit, then off to bed. My hair hurts.









Again, thank you guys. Hope I can help one of you's fine guys one day. Thank you.


----------



## Kold

Glad you got it back. It makes me feel good knowing if I somehow F up my first time flashing the bios, I can probably get it back to stock.


----------



## IggleDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> I did a system restore to a couple of days ago that didn't work.
> 
> just finished prime95. 18 tests for a half hour not a single core/thread gave a error or warning. so I guess the CPU is pretty safe?
> 
> HDD checking program I am using isn't doing much since it constantly freezes up. it shows me my 500 gig drive but my windows drive is the next one aka the 128 gig SSD drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its freezing all the time because it keeps on updating the temperatures.
> 
> will run a chkdsk when I go to bed.
> 
> the only thing that can be messing up is the RAM so I will check that tommorow. what is the name of that program that everybody uses to check their RAM?
> 
> disabled a whole ton of services and such going to reboot now to see if it helped.
> 
> if anybody has any other ideas feel free to tell me.
> 
> also mods I am SO sorry but this is pretty much the only place where I can ask this stuff where people are actually able to help me. please spare me this one.


I know it is simplistic, but run some virus, malware, adware utilities -- maybe two, three or more (some catch stuff others do not). Also make sure all of your connections (wall to mouse) are good.

Also, I like HWinfo -->(http://www.hwinfo.com). It lets you see (analyze) everything. In my opinion, and through my experiences, HWinfo is a very trustworthy piece of software... and it's FREE.

Check for new drivers and not just the obvious.

Also, pull up your resource monitor (in task manager) and watch everything after a few shutdowns-boot ups (not restarts -- complete shutdowns -- wait a minute or two -- start system -- get to resource monitor asap) and watch, log if necessary. Then watch a little while longer as system "fully" comes up to speed and idles. Also, during one of these complete shutdowns, unplug the power connector (from wall and psu) for a couple of minutes or so -- reconnect, boot.

Again, simplistic stuff, but these little things have helped me find an answer many times.

Hope this helps and hope the issue is resolved soon.


----------



## IggleDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Glad you got it back. It makes me feel good knowing if I somehow F up my first time flashing the bios, I can probably get it back to stock.


Thank you Kold. If I can do it, I am sure anyone can. I was (still am I suppose) a total noob at this type of thing.


----------



## Kold

So what is your highest stable OC?


----------



## IggleDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> So what is your highest stable OC?


That's the thing... that was my horrible luck. I bricked the LN2 bios before I ever even got the chance to try.









I'm not messing with the original bios (what I call the "1st BIOS"). If/When I do try to flash the next time it'll be the LN2 bios again.

I'll build my nerve up and try again sooner rather than later -- I'm sure of it... I think.

My CPU is 4.4 air--stable for two years now.. I'm all air, so I'm positive my highest GPU OCs will not be anywhere near what some of you guys achieve.

Just gotta build up my nerve again, lol.


----------



## harrath

I've hit my limit, 1.45V core on the 780ti and nothing higher gives me a single MHz more, but I can't say I'm too disappointed:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1719246

That's a 24/7 stable config. I'm mining dogecoins with it as I type this. EK Waterblocks, Phobya 200x2 + XSPC 420 radiators. Good thing it's 38 degrees outside







.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrath*
> 
> I've hit my limit, 1.45V core on the 780ti and nothing higher gives me a single MHz more, but I can't say I'm too disappointed:
> 
> That's a 24/7 stable config. I'm mining dogecoins with it as I type this. EK Waterblocks, Phobya 200x2 + XSPC 420 radiators. Good thing it's 38 degrees outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Are you using that voltage 24/7? If you are I would advise you to turn it down a bit as you're chip is going to degrade rather quickly.


----------



## nickolp1974

Sure i read in one post that the lights go red with the ln2 bios, is this correct?? As mine are white no matter what the position is, i have only flashed one bios or so i thoughtt, both bios show the same base clocks.
I am the second owner of the card and i know he flashed the official evga one.

Can someone post the stock bios, not sure if the switch is borked and need to sort this for when i sell it on.


----------



## error-id10t

I think they meant the single red light on the back of the card, the white LEDs are there and don't change from what I see.


----------



## nickolp1974

sure on my 780's they changed red(5 lights)

this should be stock on left and skyn3t on the right, AB reporting same for both???

http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/bios_zps1212e50b.png.html


----------



## milcs

Side leds (5 leds) never change colour and are always white! It's the led on the back of the graphic card that changes between green (Normal bios) and red (LN2 bios).


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milcs*
> 
> Side leds (5 leds) never change colour and are always white! It's the led on the back of the graphic card that changes between green (Normal bios) and red (LN2 bios).


Ok thanks, got a backplate on, so guess i will never know!! EK

Just flashed another stock bios from techpower up, 1020-1085 boost and it just runs at a set 1085, also power limit is at 150% on the slider, this isn't normal, is it??


----------



## milcs

No, that is not normal and certainly not a stock bios.
Stock bios will limit power to 110% (normal bios) or 115 (LN2 bios).
I am not home at the moment, but if you pm me your email, I can try and get both stock bios to you later today.

EDIT: Here is the stock LN2 bios:

LN2.zip 132k .zip file


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Anyone try putting a AIO cooler on a 780 classified? I had a Antec 620 on my 670 and never broke 50c. Not that the ACX cooler has trouble cooling this card. With the fan on auto it barely breaks 70c OC'd to 1201 mhz. At 75% fan it doesn't go above 55c.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milcs*
> 
> No, that is not normal and certainly not a stock bios.
> Stock bios will limit power to 110% (normal bios) or 115 (LN2 bios).
> I am not home at the moment, but if you pm me your email, I can try and get both stock bios to you later today.
> 
> EDIT: Here is the stock LN2 bios:
> 
> LN2.zip 132k .zip file


thanks milcs but what i'm after is a stock bios for the normal position, tried 2 so far and ther still at a dead 1085, no boost from 1020 and power limit stays at 150%

i am flashing on normal position

nvflash --protectoff
nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom

is this correct procedure???


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Anyone try putting a AIO cooler on a 780 classified? I had a Antec 620 on my 670 and never broke 50c. Not that the ACX cooler has trouble cooling this card. With the fan on auto it barely breaks 70c OC'd to 1201 mhz. At 75% fan it doesn't go above 55c.


Have one on mine. Under normal conditions the card never breaks 50C. When benching at max voltage and clocks, it gets up to 66C though.


----------



## Darklyspectre

HW wont let me enter the rookie cup.

"No, we don't allow disabling of cores. There is a technical reason for that as our engine doesn't support that."

what nonesense is this. "our engine doesn't support that" have they never heard of bios disabling cores? hell windows does it. I am just going to do a quick run with 2 cores disabled and be like "um why does your program work then with me using 4 out of 6? what technical reason is there?" So just because I spend more money on my CPU I need to compete with the more experienced guys. ok. wow.

but first I need to get my PC running properly again.









check disk didn't do anything so eh tonight will be fun









I was doing decently well on my GPU. got 1319mhz working with a 8294mhz(+650) overclock on the memory. Core was maxed out wanted to see if I could get to +700 on memory but then computer decided to be annoying.

inb4 new motherboard.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IggleDude*
> 
> That's the thing... that was my horrible luck. I bricked the LN2 bios before I ever even got the chance to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not messing with the original bios (what I call the "1st BIOS"). If/When I do try to flash the next time it'll be the LN2 bios again.
> 
> I'll build my nerve up and try again sooner rather than later -- I'm sure of it... I think.
> 
> My CPU is 4.4 air--stable for two years now.. I'm all air, so I'm positive my highest GPU OCs will not be anywhere near what some of you guys achieve.
> 
> Just gotta build up my nerve again, lol.


No worries, bro. I'm using an H100i on my 4770K and I have mo intentions of going water on the Classified. I do plan to switch it to the LN2 bios for more power, though.


----------



## pompss

guys is now 4 days that i get redirect to the maintenance page

"

We're tuning things, and we'll be right back

All the best,
Overclock.net

"

Its starts become frustrating

anyone have the same issue?


----------



## nikoli707

im switched over to the ln2 setting on my card and my classified's bios according to gpuz is 80.80.31.01.80(p2083-0021)

so which skynet bios do i want to get off the main page.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> im switched over to the ln2 setting on my card and my classified's bios according to gpuz is 80.80.31.01.80(p2083-0021)
> 
> so which skynet bios do i want to get off the main page.


I'm using Revision 3 of the LN2 bios by skyn3t. I love it.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> HW wont let me enter the rookie cup.
> 
> "No, we don't allow disabling of cores. There is a technical reason for that as our engine doesn't support that."
> 
> what nonesense is this. "our engine doesn't support that" have they never heard of bios disabling cores? hell windows does it. I am just going to do a quick run with 2 cores disabled and be like "um why does your program work then with me using 4 out of 6? what technical reason is there?" So just because I spend more money on my CPU I need to compete with the more experienced guys. ok. wow.
> 
> but first I need to get my PC running properly again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check disk didn't do anything so eh tonight will be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was doing decently well on my GPU. got 1319mhz working with a 8294mhz(+650) overclock on the memory. Core was maxed out wanted to see if I could get to +700 on memory but then computer decided to be annoying.
> 
> inb4 new motherboard.


update:

backed up the C drive. decided to take all the harddrives out. noticed the boot SSD's connectors were loose. plugged it back in. it was dead so I guess it was getting messed up by cables bending it I guess.

Other hardrive I accidently dismounted for a checkdisk. it turned into a RAW format







This is now currently the harddrive causing the slowdown. the SSD might of not been the reason but it was on the point of breaking anyway.

so I opened a WD my book live and jammed the harddrive(had issues with it being some weird format) in my PC and put the backup on that drive for the time being. works fine. ofcourse bootup is slooooooooooow now. I need to buy a SSD pronto and return that HDD back downstairs

Currently I am running a program getting all the data off the harddrive since I Can't access it because for some reason windows thinks its a empty RAW drive. while a pre-boot partitions manager(which I used for the WD drive) can perfectly see the 110 gigs on the drive.







going to format it and see if it still slows my system down. if not then I will just put the files back on there.

I think one more hour of work and then I can FINALLY completely clean out my PC with a air pressure thing.

on a more on-topic matter.

When I go outside in the cold for my bench. what is best? Just keep it standing up straight with the sidefan blowing cold air in? Or take the fan off?. maybe put it on its side?

What do you guys think will best help with thermals? (HAF 932)


----------



## Andrull

Hi guys, tried some OC on single 780 classy, and it reached 1570MHz on the core (3Dmark/BF4 stable enough), and around 7,8 GHz on the memory with 1,44V and 1,72V (core/mem).
And thats all right, but I hunger for more juice, but the power target limits me badly. (it kicks inn hard above 1,44V and 1570 MHz)

*So, does anybody know where I can find the BIOS with the highest Power Target?*

I'm currently using "EVGA 780 Classified skyn3t rev.3 bios".


----------



## Doreguul

not sure how good this is compared to all the others, but:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4g4p9/


----------



## gamerman1983

so far i been more than happy with my 780 class, she boots up to hair under 1300 and i havent touched voltage or changed any bios, planning on trying out the skynet ones, prob through on the ln2 side so my stock ones we be there for warranty etc. anyone else with 780 class, what u get on air/all stock way the card comes.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrull*
> 
> Hi guys, tried some OC on single 780 classy, and it reached 1570MHz on the core (3Dmark/BF4 stable enough), and around 7,8 GHz on the memory with 1,44V and 1,72V (core/mem).
> And thats all right, but I hunger for more juice, but the power target limits me badly. (it kicks inn hard above 1,44V and 1570 MHz)
> 
> *So, does anybody know where I can find the BIOS with the highest Power Target?*
> 
> I'm currently using "EVGA 780 Classified skyn3t rev.3 bios".


What are you using to cool you gpu when you're reaching those clock speeds as that is a pretty high clock speed. Would you mind posting some results of your scores that you've gotten so far cause I'm really interested to see what you're getting at those clocks?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerman1983*
> 
> so far i been more than happy with my 780 class, she boots up to hair under 1300 and i havent touched voltage or changed any bios, planning on trying out the skynet ones, prob through on the ln2 side so my stock ones we be there for warranty etc. anyone else with 780 class, what u get on air/all stock way the card comes.


You can flash over either of the two bios it will not void your warranty in anyway. You just have to reflash the original bios when you want to send it in for RMA.


----------



## phynce

Quick question when entering and exciting surround with the skynet bios I get a black screen then upon reboot I get the message that I bsod and the change didn't take this is with everything default. Is this just a quirk of the bios or should I be looking for another issue. Thanks guys


----------



## gamerman1983

Did you get the BSOD code? Diff ones offer some reason for cause's.


----------



## phynce

Bccode D1


----------



## gamerman1983

Stop 0x000000D1 or DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

The Stop 0xD1 messages indicates that the system attempted to access pageable memory using a kernel process IRQL that was too high. Drivers that have used improper addresses typically cause this error.

Possible Resolutions:

• Stop 0xD1 messages can occur after installing faulty drivers or system services. If a driver is listed by name, disable, remove, or roll back that driver to confirm that this resolves the error. If so, contact the manufacturer about a possible update. Using updated software is especially important for backup programs, multimedia applications, antivirus scanners, DVD playback, and CD mastering tools. Not 100 percent on this info, but sounds like poss driver issue maybe


----------



## phynce

Ok I the same stop code ever time I am using skynet bios if switch over to the stock bios no issues so would this be driver and bios confliction


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrull*
> 
> Hi guys, tried some OC on single 780 classy, and it reached 1570MHz on the core (3Dmark/BF4 stable enough), and around 7,8 GHz on the memory with 1,44V and 1,72V (core/mem).
> And thats all right, but I hunger for more juice, but the power target limits me badly. (it kicks inn hard above 1,44V and 1570 MHz)
> 
> *So, does anybody know where I can find the BIOS with the highest Power Target?*
> 
> I'm currently using "EVGA 780 Classified skyn3t rev.3 bios".


If hitting the power limit, you might have to talk skyn3t into making a more extreme bios for you if there isn't one posted already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> What are you using to cool you gpu when you're reaching those clock speeds as that is a pretty high clock speed. Would you mind posting some results of your scores that you've gotten so far cause I'm really interested to see what you're getting at those clocks?
> You can flash over either of the two bios it will not void your warranty in anyway. You just have to reflash the original bios when you want to send it in for RMA.


In his sig
Main rigg: [email protected], 3x gtx780 Classified @1450/7800, *12K BTU/h Waterchiller*
Should be able to get some pretty chilly temps with that. I had a single card at about -25° with a homemade 8k BTU chiller.

Agreed, some of the bench results at those clocks would be nice to see!


----------



## seryou92

In case I need to RMA my 780 classy would I need to reflash both BIOS back to their stock versions or will EVGA take the card if only one original BIOS is left intact and the other is a modified version?


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seryou92*
> 
> In case I need to RMA my 780 classy would I need to reflash both BIOS back to their stock versions or will EVGA take the card if only one original BIOS is left intact and the other is a modified version?


If I remember correctly from the EVGA forums. They will do the RMA aslong as there is one working official bio on it. hence why there are two bioses(or three in the kingpin's case). so you can flash others and still be able to have a backup.

just did a huge cleanup of the system in preparation of the benching tommorow. jesus christ I didn't except it to be this bad.




I am prepared for tommorows runs. its gonna be horrible sitting outside in the cold but hey ambient temperatures matter.


----------



## szeged

nice cat you have...oh wait thats a rad


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seryou92*
> 
> In case I need to RMA my 780 classy would I need to reflash both BIOS back to their stock versions or will EVGA take the card if only one original BIOS is left intact and the other is a modified version?


It is stated on their website that you have to reflash all original bios if you ever need to RMA the card so that the card is in its original condition


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice cat you have...oh wait thats a rad


I DIDNT EXPECPT SO MUCH DUST TO BE THERE OKAY OMG.

ofcourse I never cleaned up the Rad in like two years because I coudln't be bothered scewing it apart.

ofcourse now I got help from my new friend instead of aerosol cans of air


----------



## osarion

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/d96np/


----------



## VSG

I am fairly certain that you need to have both BIOS on stock versions for an RMA but there may be leniency from person to person. Also, the KPE still only has 2 BIOS: I don't really know why one needs anymore.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I am fairly certain that you need to have both BIOS on stock versions for an RMA but there may be leniency from person to person. Also, the KPE still only has 2 BIOS: I don't really know why one needs anymore.


honestly that would be a horrible thing. you flash a different bios and your GPU shorts out or just dies completely. it can happen

oops no warranty because you couldn't flash back the bios.

going to start buying parts for my GPU/cpu look starting next month.

wonder if I can fit a push/pull 360 XTX. I don't think so guess I will have to measure soon. im excite.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> honestly that would be a horrible thing. you flash a different bios and your GPU shorts out or just dies completely. it can happen
> 
> oops no warranty because you couldn't flash back the bios.
> 
> going to start buying parts for my GPU/cpu look starting next month.
> 
> wonder if I can fit a push/pull 360 XTX. I don't think so guess I will have to measure soon. im excite.


What case are you trying to fit the rad in?


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> What case are you trying to fit the rad in?


coolermaster HAF 932 advanced.

motherboard that is in there is a rampage IV formula.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IggleDude*
> 
> I know it is simplistic, but run some virus, malware, adware utilities -- maybe two, three or more (some catch stuff others do not). Also make sure all of your connections (wall to mouse) are good.
> 
> Also, I like HWinfo -->(http://www.hwinfo.com). It lets you see (analyze) everything. In my opinion, and through my experiences, HWinfo is a very trustworthy piece of software... and it's FREE.
> 
> Check for new drivers and not just the obvious.
> 
> Also, pull up your resource monitor (in task manager) and watch everything after a few shutdowns-boot ups (not restarts -- complete shutdowns -- wait a minute or two -- start system -- get to resource monitor asap) and watch, log if necessary. Then watch a little while longer as system "fully" comes up to speed and idles. Also, during one of these complete shutdowns, unplug the power connector (from wall and psu) for a couple of minutes or so -- reconnect, boot.
> 
> Again, simplistic stuff, but these little things have helped me find an answer many times.
> 
> Hope this helps and hope the issue is resolved soon.


----------



## error-id10t

AFAIK just 1 BIOS needs to be the normal, meaning if the 2nd one stops working then I'd RMA it.


----------



## knersie69

This is straight from evga's website about warranties:

"The product must be returned to EVGA in the original factory configuration and condition. All aftermarket modifications must be reversed before sending in the product for replacement."

Like geggeg said it depends on the guy that is handling your case. I think if something extreme happens that they'll understand but I wouldn't leave anything to chance and let them reject it because of something as stupid as a bios reflash that can take like 1 min. Maybe we can hear what Jacob has to say about it but with the information at it's all just speculation.


----------



## seryou92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> This is straight from evga's website about warranties:
> 
> "The product must be returned to EVGA in the original factory configuration and condition. All aftermarket modifications must be reversed before sending in the product for replacement."
> 
> Like geggeg said it depends on the guy that is handling your case. I think if something extreme happens that they'll understand but I wouldn't leave anything to chance and let them reject it because of something as stupid as a bios reflash that can take like 1 min. Maybe we can hear what Jacob has to say about it but with the information at it's all just speculation.


It would indeed be awesome to have Jacob answer, hopefully he'll see this when he has time.


----------



## deafboy

Indeed


----------



## nickolp1974

Can someone please post a "normal stock" bios please, (not the one from techpowerup) for the 780Ti classified.


----------



## traxtech

Looks like my Classified died.. playing a game at stock clocks, pc shut off and now i am greeted with yellow lines even at bios bootup. =/

Does anyone have the stock bios


----------



## osarion

GK110.zip 134k .zip file


Here's my 780 ti Classified stock bios if you still need one.


----------



## IggleDude

@Darklyspectre

"just did a huge cleanup of the system in preparation of the benching tomorrow. jesus christ I didn't except it to be this bad."

=========

My two cents... You may need more intake for that system -- by that I mean: positive air pressure. It'll help keep out a lot of that dust... imo. Nice rig btw.

Add-on: I use Demciflex filters; they work great for me. Got them from here: (http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php).

And I love that long and wide table/bar/counter thing you got going on there -- freakin' great work area. I'm much too cramped in my little cave.

Good luck on the benching.


----------



## ohneklavier13

Please add me to owners list, Thank you.
I run stock cooling.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IggleDude*
> 
> @Darklyspectre
> 
> "just did a huge cleanup of the system in preparation of the benching tomorrow. jesus christ I didn't except it to be this bad."
> 
> =========
> 
> My two cents... You may need more intake for that system -- by that I mean: positive air pressure. It'll help keep out a lot of that dust... imo. Nice rig btw.
> 
> Add-on: I use Demciflex filters; they work great for me. Got them from here: (http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php).
> 
> And I love that long and wide table/bar/counter thing you got going on there -- freakin' great work area. I'm much too cramped in my little cave.
> 
> Good luck on the benching.


I think I have enough intake. side fan is sucking in fresh air. the big HDD fan infront is sucking air too. back single fan and top is blowing out far.

filters is going to go in my next build


----------



## Drag-On

Is anyone getting a BSOD when switching to SLI using the new Nvidia 334.89 WHQL drivers while on the 780 Ti Classified cards? I've gotten BSODs on both of my PC's running 780 Ti Classifieds with the 334.89 drivers. I am currently using the skyn3t rev 2 bios on all of my cards. At first I thought it was a bios issue so I switched the bios to the OEM one but I still encounter the same issue. Does anyone else run into the same issue or have a fix for this?


----------



## Orthello

I was getting a black screen with a flashing cursor then monitor power off when enabling or disabling SLI if i am using anything but stock or FTW2002 bios. This seems to be irrelevant of drivers but i have only tried the latest betas and whqls. My solution was to flash back to stock bios or FTW (from sky bioses) and then change your SLI setting and reflash back afterwards. I see the stock bios is not working for you wish is strange.


----------



## Orthello

Guys whats the max power usage you can hit on your 780 ti classifieds in SLI or non SLI without seeing a power reset on the sky rev 3 bios ?

I've made a bit of a rookie mistake and only hooked in 1 rail to each GPU on this strider 1500watt psu which i have to correct but its not so easy with my setup - it will take a week to fix that . I reckon i've got 550watts to each card with the current cabling. If i hit 70% in tombraider it does a power reset at over 1411 mhz in SLI in certain scenes every time. Valley HD is good even up to 1505+ but has more even power usage and doesn't power reset.

More detail here on the problem - with prec x pics (near bottom)
http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=363597&page=23

I'd be curious to hear if people are hitting much higher %s of power usage without the power resetting.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osarion*
> 
> GK110.zip 134k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here's my 780 ti Classified stock bios if you still need one.


Thanks mate, tried another card and the pc is fine so it's definitely the card. Before i do flash it tho, is this the LN2 bios?

Here's what it looks like even at bios boot.


----------



## osarion

No that's the regular bios. Here is the LN2 bios if you need it.

GK110.zip 134k .zip file


That looks similar to what mine did when I tried to push the memory too far.


----------



## traxtech

I was running the card at stock clocks when the shut down happened while playing BF4







Now it virtually doesn't do anything, i can't even get the base clock to register in GPU-z


----------



## osarion

That sucks man, I'm sure Evga will take care of you and get you back up and running soon.


----------



## LostKauz

Here's mine.. Though it's difficult to actually tell they are classifieds unless you notice the size of the cards.

edit: haven't received my backplates yet DONT JUDGE PLZ.


----------



## skyn3t

I may bee late on this but anyways , I had some pm's for a lot OCN members saying that are going to return they Classy Ti because the voltage tool has no worked like it used too. after a few weeks letting my RiG collecting dust i decide today to play a bit with it. and just found out this

the new drivers 334.89 has not support for Classy Voltage tool at all. My KPE was crashing like mad "I was like wth" so here is the screenshot with both drivers with GPU-Z.

Nvidia 334.89 not working with Classy voltage tool everything is gray-out.


Nvidia 332.21 working with Classy voltage tool.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I may bee late on this but anyways , I had some pm's for a lot OCN members saying that are going to return they Classy Ti because the voltage tool has no worked like it used too. after a few weeks letting my RiG collecting dust i decide today to play a bit with it. and just found out this
> 
> the new drivers 334.89 has not support for Classy Voltage tool at all. My KPE was crashing like mad "I was like wth" so here is the screenshot with both drivers with GPU-Z.
> 
> Nvidia 334.89 not working with Classy voltage tool everything is gray-out.
> 
> 
> Nvidia 332.21 working with Classy voltage tool.


I installed the new drivers for my classy and voltage tool works.


----------



## Orthello

Hey Skyn3t , i'm pretty sure its working my end with 334.89 drivers. I'll check tonight. My cards are just regular Classy Tis though not the KPEs.

Question for you , in Precision X running you rev 3 bioses on a Classy 780 TIs , is 65 % power usage (reported via osd) equivalent to about 650 watts through the card (65 % of 900watts) or is it ~ 390 watts through the card (65% of 600watts). Reason i ask is i'm hitting a power wall i feel at this point (due to cabling with single psu rail per card).


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> I installed the new drivers for my classy and voltage tool works.


looks like it does work for some ppl . now I wondering why not for everyone?


----------



## skyn3t

vBios update 2/23/2013
Quote:


> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
> 
> *Revision 4 For Classified only "NO Ti"*
> 
> skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> [*] skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4
> [*] Version 80.80.31.01.80 B1 chip
> [*] Base core clock 1110.5 Mhz
> [*] Boost disable
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v Unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 600w by 150% slide 900w
> 
> best
> skyn3t
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club


@strong island 1 here is the code for OP. thank you.


Spoiler: vBios OP code: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


[Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club

[B]Revision 4 For Classified only "NO Ti" [/B]

[LIST]
[ATTACHMENT=21321]skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4.zip (135k. zip file)[/ATTACHMENT]
[*] skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4
[*] Version 80.80.31.01.80 B1 chip
[*] Base core clock 1110.5 Mhz
[*] Boost disable
[*] 3d voltage adjustable
[*] 1.212v Unlocked
[*] Fan Idle 20%
[*] Fan bumped to 100%
[*] Default power target 100% 600w by 150% slide 900w
[/LIST]

best
skyn3t

[Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club





@FireBird1989 here is the update. thank you for sharing the new revision.









PS: vBios link will be removed after added to the OP.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> I installed the new drivers for my classy and voltage tool works.


Works for me also. I cleaned my system with DDU before installing the driver, maybe that's the reason?


----------



## yunshin

This replacement Classy I received has made me quite happy. I got it up to 1280mhz game stable at 1.212v on air, going to give memory a go tomorrow.


----------



## bogie89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I was running the card at stock clocks when the shut down happened while playing BF4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it virtually doesn't do anything, i can't even get the base clock to register in GPU-z


it has happened to me 2-3 weeks ago....
you have to do this things:
1- flash the stock bios
2- run windows in recovery mode and unistall the nvidia drivers whit an app like DDU
3- reboot the system and run again in recovery mode
4- reinstall the latest driver, then reboot in normal mode

it has worked form me, good luck man!


----------



## traxtech

Been there and done that, the card is cactus unfortunately







Thanks tho


----------



## Andrull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> What are you using to cool you gpu when you're reaching those clock speeds as that is a pretty high clock speed. Would you mind posting some results of your scores that you've gotten so far cause I'm really interested to see what you're getting at those clocks?


Yup, I will as soon as I get the rig ready for more testing (i ran single-GPU becouse I needed to do some changes in the electric system on my special designed case, and had only one card connected).









Right now I'm kinda strugling with getting the computer condens-free. Wasted 3 hours to get the system dry after my last benching. ^^ (sorry didnt record any scores, only played 15-20 min in BF4 on thoose clocks) Did break a personal record with the GDDR5 memory running 3Dmark FSE at 2024 MHz.







(not sure if 1,75V is safe for some months`?)

I'am Experimenting on using the chilled water (-17 to -8 degrees), not only for cooling the computer, but also to cool and dehumidify the air inside the case. The case/air innside is supposed to be inn a locked system, but right now its leaking to much air, and hot and humid air causes condens on the copper pipes/waterblocks. Will come back with more real results later.









Edit: I will try: skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4, see if I can get more juice out of it.









Off topic:
The waterchilled case:

I'm using some "hydraulics" to lift the motherboard out of the case, and this is how It looks. (as you can see, In the firs pic I have only one GPU connected, and two on the second)




You may also have noticed, my goal is not to actually see any cables at all! So the ATX24-pin is invisible (connected on the backside).
Ps: In the Picture, the PC is connected power and working, and for the 8-pin CPU and GPU, I'm using cobber-pipes (GND is the pipe, and 16mm^2 +12V cable on the inside).


----------



## FireBird1989

It seems I found my daily driver settings. (for now as I am on air)



I am planning on mounting a Kraken G10 bracket on the classified and pair it with a Corsair H105 AIO watercooler. Anyone tried it? (the G10 on a Classy I mean, did you keept the EVGA heat plate when mounting it?)

I will post results when I recieve the parts and test that.

@skyn3t: thx man for the updated modified bios (should help me more when on water as for now I doesnt make a difference)


----------



## Seid Dark

Does PEXVDD help at all for overclocking?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Does PEXVDD help at all for overclocking?


For some in SLI


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBird1989*
> 
> It seems I found my daily driver settings. (for now as I am on air)
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning on mounting a Kraken G10 bracket on the classified and pair it with a Corsair H105 AIO watercooler. Anyone tried it? (the G10 on a Classy I mean, did you keept the EVGA heat plate when mounting it?)
> 
> I will post results when I recieve the parts and test that.
> 
> @skyn3t: thx man for the updated modified bios (should help me more when on water as for now I doesnt make a difference)


Unless you mod the Kraken, it won't fit on a classified card, the card is too wide the kraken to fit.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Unless you mod the Kraken, it won't fit on a classified card, the card is too wide the kraken to fit.


That is actually not true. The Kraken will fit fine.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That is actually not true. The Kraken will fit fine.


Thanks for the update. NZXT were the ones that told me it wouldn't fit, glad to know it does I guess. +1

Edit: regardless of actually fitting. I wouldn't put one on any of my cards. Lol


----------



## DarkReign32

I have a G10 on the way. I'll let you know how it goes. I don't foresee any problems. I'm probably going to have to use longer screws as I do have a backplate as well. I'm hoping I don't have to modify the top plate (heatspreader).


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios update 2/23/2013
> @strong island 1 here is the code for OP. thank you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: vBios OP code: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
> 
> [B]Revision 4 For Classified only "NO Ti" [/B]
> 
> [LIST]
> [ATTACHMENT=21321]skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4.zip (135k. zip file)[/ATTACHMENT]
> [*] skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4
> [*] Version 80.80.31.01.80 B1 chip
> [*] Base core clock 1110.5 Mhz
> [*] Boost disable
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v Unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 600w by 150% slide 900w
> [/LIST]
> 
> best
> skyn3t
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @FireBird1989 here is the update. thank you for sharing the new revision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: vBios link will be removed after added to the OP.


thank you very much. you are awesome. i am having an insane day at work today but as soon as I get home I will add it to the OP. Thank you for your continued work on all the classified models.


----------



## Seid Dark

Memory voltage affects my mem oc massively







With stock (1.6v?) I barely got any results but with 1.7v (312khz) it's 8GHz stable (including games). Core sucks ass but I will buy custom loop when funds allow.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> thank you very much. you are awesome. i am having an insane day at work today but as soon as I get home I will add it to the OP. Thank you for your continued work on all the classified models.


Seconded, thanks a lot for the new bios. What is changed from REV3? Wondering if I should flash again, considering I stay below 1.212.


----------



## tribolex

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=03G-P4-3888-KR

Kingpin is available


----------



## milcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> vBios update 2/23/2013
> @strong island 1 here is the code for OP. thank you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: vBios OP code: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
> 
> [B]Revision 4 For Classified only "NO Ti" [/B]
> 
> [LIST]
> [ATTACHMENT=21321]skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4.zip (135k. zip file)[/ATTACHMENT]
> [*] skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4
> [*] Version 80.80.31.01.80 B1 chip
> [*] Base core clock 1110.5 Mhz
> [*] Boost disable
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v Unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 600w by 150% slide 900w
> [/LIST]
> 
> best
> skyn3t
> 
> [Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @FireBird1989 here is the update. thank you for sharing the new revision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: vBios link will be removed after added to the OP.


Thank you skyn3t, that is great!
Just a quick (noobie) question... What is exactly the difference between the stock bios version used in this v4 release and the old stock bios?

Cheers


----------



## rkinslo

EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified back plate is now available.

http://www.evga.com/products/moreinfo.asp?pn=100-BP-2888-B9


----------



## dagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkinslo*
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified back plate is now available.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/products/moreinfo.asp?pn=100-BP-2888-B9


are they worth it?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> are they worth it?


If the looks appeal to you, then it's worth it. Also serves as pcb protection. But if you're looking for more cooling, this won't make a difference.


----------



## VSG

EVGA should really bundle the backplates with their flagship cards, I am glad they did it with the KPE at least.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> are they worth it?


It looks pretty cool







As mentioned it is 99% for the appearance.

PS: < This is my 1337 post


----------



## VSG




----------



## 7ranslucen7

Was playing around with vBios-rev4 for the 780 (non ti). Any reason why voltage sticks to only 1.125v at load?


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> are they worth it?


I bought one just for the looks


----------



## cosmomobay

Not a bad article to read it gives you some insight of what to look for on over clocking these cards. Happy reading.









http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/graphics-card-myths,3694.html#topcomments_3694


----------



## jthm4goth

I just ordered myself a GTX 780 classified got a really good deal on it. Newegg had a sale so I got to pick one up for $510. I can't wait for it to get here. I'm upgrading from a GTX650Ti boost so this is a huge step up


----------



## Cyclops

3930K @ 5 GHz
2 * 780 Ti @ 1241/8000 (Hynix)
16 GB 2133 MHz @ 9-10-10-24-1T
Win 7
334.89


----------



## dagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> It looks pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned it is 99% for the appearance.
> 
> PS: < This is my 1337 post


Haha. If it's just for aesthetic I'm not sure. I have gtx780 non ti classified though. Does it offer longevity or protection to the pcb?


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> Haha. If it's just for aesthetic I'm not sure. I have gtx780 non ti classified though. Does it offer longevity or protection to the pcb?


It protects backside of the pcb very well and makes it safer to handle the card outside of the case. Go for it







May add bit of resale value also.


----------



## dagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> It protects backside of the pcb very well and makes it safer to handle the card outside of the case. Go for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May add bit of resale value also.


I guess I'll order one. It's not like my hardwares are exposed but should help with pcb bending from using the card for years to come


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> I guess I'll order one. It's not like my hardwares are exposed but should help with pcb bending from using the card for years to come


i know this wont happen to everyone but one of the fittings on my mobo block was leaking and formed a pretty big puddle on top of the backplate. I caught it with a paper towel before it dripped over. It was a brand new titan so it would have killed me to lose it. I know this is a very rare scenario but it definitely helps protect the card.


----------



## jonie

wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii I already have my evga gtx 780 ti....









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v6gf/

Now that bios to overclock should i use? 1< >2 ???


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonie*
> 
> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii I already have my evga gtx 780 ti....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v6gf/
> 
> Now that bios to overclock should i use? 1< >2 ???


You should swap over to the 2nd bios, with the red light on the card. Do this after the computer is shut down.

Head over to the 1st post on this thread and grab the Skyn3t bios. And happy overclocking!


----------



## jonie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> You should swap over to the 2nd bios, with the red light on the card. Do this after the computer is shut down.
> 
> Head over to the 1st post on this thread and grab the Skyn3t bios. And happy overclocking!


Ok thank you!!!


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonie*
> 
> Ok thank you!!!


Your welcome, if you have any further questions, feel free to ask.

As a note you shouldn't be worried about bricking your card when flashing the bios. If you need help someone is sure to answer.


----------



## gamerman1983

My gpuz validation link for my Evga Gtx 780 classified, my validation ID is 9dcpp
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9dcpp/

780classifiedgpuzforvalid.gif 26k .gif file


----------



## khemist

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3swuz/

Count me in, 780 Ti classy.


----------



## gamerman1983

What is the differance between the 3 skynet bios for 780 classified, what one should i use if i only run stock cooling on my evga classified 780? just want to make sure before i continue


----------



## yunshin

Well, looks like my overclocking adventures are over. Managed to get 1293mhz game stable with 1.212v using Skyn3t bios but the temps get real toasty. 86c core and 77c vrm with 75% fan speed in Witcher 2 with ubersampling enabled.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3swuz/
> 
> Count me in.


Looks great. Have you thought about water cooling the card also? You could add 120mm rad to the back, should be enough for cpu and gpu. IMO this card is very limited on air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerman1983*
> 
> What is the differance between the 3 skynet bios for 780 classified, what one should i use if i only run stock cooling on my evga classified 780? just want to make sure before i continue


Go with rev.4, IIRC it's latest bios from EVGA, just modified for better overclocking ability. Here: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/21321 Remember to switch to LN2 bios before flashing.


----------



## killerhz

well finally upgraded my 680 to a 780 classified. was good price at microcenter... cant wait to learn to oc this sucka...



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cs9vs/


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3swuz/
> 
> Count me in.


Welcome. Good looking rig!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> well finally upgraded my 680 to a 780 classified. was good price at microcenter... cant wait to learn to oc this sucka...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cs9vs/


Welcome. The Classifieds are nice cards to play around with.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Looks great. Have you thought about water cooling the card also? You could add 120mm rad to the back, should be enough for cpu and gpu. IMO this card is very limited on air.


I've just sold my Titan and block to get this card but i'm going to be sending it back because of the horrible fan noise at certain speeds and will be getting a reference 780ti (on air for now).

I will be sticking on a thinner 120 rad in the rear at sometime in the future but will be staying on air for now.

I was going to use my spare 120 rad last week and put my Titan block back on but it's pretty thick and with a fan on would slightly cover part of the cpu block and that wouldn't look nice so i decided to get a new toy and go for the classy.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> I've just sold my Titan and block to get this card but i'm going to be sending it back because of the horrible fan noise at certain speeds and will be getting a reference 780ti (on air for now).
> 
> I will be sticking on a thinner 120 rad in the rear at sometime in the future but will be staying on air for now.
> 
> I was going to use my spare 120 rad last week and put my Titan block back on but it's pretty thick and with a fan on would slightly cover part of the cpu block and that wouldn't look nice so i decided to get a new toy and go for the classy.


if it's a great overclocker and you plan on going with water down the road I would keep the card. You will be very frustrated by a reference ti if you like to overclock and play with voltages. if you only plan to game then a reference ti would be a nice card.


----------



## gamerman1983

tyvm for all that helped me with my evga gtx 780, the rev4 bios kick some serious a##







Woot time to destroy some benchmarks or order custom loop for gpu....


----------



## lootbag

Flashing the rev4 bios for my 780 Classified right now, hopefully I will have some gains!


----------



## tribolex

Hopefuly its OK when I post this here.
I7 3770K 4.7Ghz 1.35volt
780ti Classy Stock (1163/7000Mhz)
2560x1440p

1920x1080p


780ti Classy Overclocked (1300/8000MHz) 1.3Volt NVVDD
2560x1440p

1920x1080p


Settings Very High


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerman1983*
> 
> tyvm for all that helped me with my evga gtx 780, the rev4 bios kick some serious a##
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woot time to destroy some benchmarks or order custom loop for gpu....


Mentioned this earlier with no response, but is your voltage stuck at 1.125 as well with rev4?


----------



## Darklyspectre

PC is fixed for sure. now just waiting for new HDD so I Can put my OS on the remaining SSD and put the games drive on the new 1 TB drive.

going to do the benching this weekend since the brokenness ruined it last week.

quite alot of dust came out of the Ti itself tho. so I am curiuos if temps improved.

CPU definitely had a huge boost. benching using intel XTU had a drop of 15 degrees with the cleaning of the Rad. top temperature I am getting at 4,9ghz during the bench is 74 while it was 86ish before.

add 7 degrees ambient this weekend and things should be gr8.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> if it's a great overclocker and you plan on going with water down the road I would keep the card. You will be very frustrated by a reference ti if you like to overclock and play with voltages. if you only plan to game then a reference ti would be a nice card.


Yeah, i did overclock my last Titan on water to hell and back, i've just ordered the EK classy block and full nickel clean cpu block.


----------



## whiteskymage

Looks like I didn't have choice but to wait for Maxwell... I would be better of to SLI 860 than having one 780 Classy. 3D gaming wants a lot, LiteCoin wants a lot too....oh well....


----------



## jonie

Well, my gtx 780 ti has an ASIC 67.4% and is a little loose to the overclock:

1202 / 1750 1.2v = fine
1202 / 2000 1.2 = fine
1250 / 1750 1.2v = crash and artifacts
1250 / 1750 1.3v = fine
1250 / 2000 1.3v = fine
1300 / 1750 1.3v = crash and artifacts
1300 / 1750 1.32v = fine
1300 / 2000 1.32v = fine 68cº
1320 / 2000 1.350v = fine 72cº
1350 / 1750 1.4v = crash and artifacts 85cº

These numbers are good or bad?

Another question, I have a universal block swiftech mcw82, it's worth using in my gtx 780 it classfied???


----------



## gamerman1983

Cant decide what i wana upgrade or get for my system next i have 300 bucks from 680 i sold, I was thinking a 120 hz 1080p monitor or maybe a 1440p 60 hz one, maybe upgrade to a full size tower so i could use/get a water loop or h100i. Today gona run up some benchmarks w rev4 bios to compare to stock runs i did last week.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerman1983*
> 
> Cant decide what i wana upgrade or get for my system next i have 300 bucks from 680 i sold, I was thinking a 120 hz 1080p monitor or maybe a 1440p 60 hz one, maybe upgrade to a full size tower so i could use/get a water loop or h100i. Today gona run up some benchmarks w rev4 bios to compare to stock runs i did last week.


Or you could spend $300 and get a (potentially 120Hz) 2560 x 1440 monitor. I'd say 95% of them do at least 96Hz. This is one of the best computer purchases I've ever made. Mine does 120Hz no problem but I usually keep it at 96Hz.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-korean-pls-monitor-club-qnix-x-star/0_100


----------



## Kold

Quick question for an OC noob like myself.. Will skynet allow me to OC higher than my current max?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Quick question for an OC noob like myself.. Will skynet allow me to OC higher than my current max?


It might. With Sky's bios, you can lock the voltage to 1.212v which you can't do stock.

Often it will get you another 30-50 mhz.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Quick question for an OC noob like myself.. Will skynet allow me to OC higher than my current max?


In all likelihood yes for the following reasons:

1) Boost disabled - This makes overclocking much easier because you know where your card's max clocks will go based on whatever offset you set.
2) Increased power target for extra headroom before throttling.


----------



## nickolp1974

@EVGA "jacob" whats going on with stock levels on the Ti's, ocuk now only stock the superclock variants.
I want another classy, any info on this would be great.
Nick


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> It might. With Sky's bios, you can lock the voltage to 1.212v which you can't do stock.
> 
> Often it will get you another 30-50 mhz.


from 1.200v to 1.212v
more like 13Mhz ........ and maybe 26Mhz at the most


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Yeah, i did overclock my last Titan on water to hell and back, i've just ordered the EK classy block and full nickel clean cpu block.


Hey kenny did you order the block direct from EK?? I see ocuk are struggling with stock on these and the damn cards for that matter!!


----------



## khemist

Hi man, no i ordered from Specialtech, i wanted the nickel/acetal one but only the nickel/plexi was in stock.


----------



## nickolp1974

Mmm i need another acetal one and backplate, but gonna hold off till i know the situation with the cards.


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi...good night!!!.

Please, can anyone send me the original ln2 BIOS of the GTX 780 ti Classified.

Please, post the link or by private message.

Best regards, thanks!!!.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> In all likelihood yes for the following reasons:
> 
> 1) Boost disabled - This makes overclocking much easier because you know where your card's max clocks will go based on whatever offset you set.
> 2) Increased power target for extra headroom before throttling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> It might. With Sky's bios, you can lock the voltage to 1.212v which you can't do stock.
> 
> Often it will get you another 30-50 mhz.


Thanks for the quick responses y'all. I have a couple other questions if y'all don't mind.

1. How should I set power target when aiming for max "bench" OC and "daily" OC? I've noticed, regardless of what I have it set to, my core clock stays at what I've set it to. (For example, +140Mhz which is 1303Mhz for me regardless of a power target at 100 vs 115)

2. When I find max OC that doesn't artifact, then do I back the core down +10 or more for daily use?

3. Is it okay to run at max voltage all the time as long as my temps are good? Do I need to monitor VRM temps as well?

Sorry for all the questions. Most of the guides I've found are kind of out dated. Is there an up to date OC guide right now? Thanks and I won't ask anymore questions for awhile lol. Promise!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Thanks for the quick responses y'all. I have a couple other questions if y'all don't mind.
> 
> 1. How should I set power target when aiming for max "bench" OC and "daily" OC? I've noticed, regardless of what I have it set to, my core clock stays at what I've set it to. (For example, +1300Mhz which is 1303Mhz for me regardless of a power target at 100 vs 115)
> 
> 2. When I find max OC that doesn't artifact, then do I back the core down +10 or more for daily use?
> 
> 3. Is it okay to run at max voltage all the time as long as my temps are good? Do I need to monitor VRM temps as well?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. Most of the guides I've found are kind of out dated. Is there an up to date OC guide right now? Thanks and I won't ask anymore questions for awhile lol. Promise!


The power target wont effect your core clock unless you are actually reaching the max power limit you set. Then the card will downclock itself to reach the targeted power limit. I always set it the highest it can go to avoid any throttling. it wont actually make your card use that much power but will allow it to if it needs it.

If you find an OC that doesn't artifact just run at that speed. i see no reason to back down.

When you say max voltage are you talking 1.212v or like 1.5v. I would always keep some airflow over the vrm power section especially when overvolting. I would be careful not to use max voltage 24/7 and only use it for quick bench runs. 1.212v is fine for daily use if that is what you mean.


----------



## Kold

That's exactly what I meant for the last question. Thank you.

As for the power target, how will I tell if card is throttling? My temps never reach 70c regardless of OC or voltage increase.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Hi...good night!!!.
> 
> Please, can anyone send me the original ln2 BIOS of the GTX 780 ti Classified.
> 
> Please, post the link or by private message.
> 
> Best regards, thanks!!!.


Here:

ln2classystock.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> That's exactly what I meant for the last question. Thank you.
> 
> As for the power target, how will I tell if card is throttling? My temps never reach 70c regardless of OC or voltage increase.


it wont only throttle because of temps but also if you hit the max power limit you set. 3dmark firestrike uses a lot of power. I would open precision x monitoring graph and run thru a firestrike benchmark and when your done check the graph. You should see a solid line for your core clock except you will see dips during scene changes. You can also tell by your score. it will be much lower than it should be.


----------



## Kold

Okay. Right now I got 12159.


----------



## deafboy

The stock bios' should be added to the OP


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Okay. Right now I got 12159.


It would be helpful to fill in your computer specs so we know what parts you have. That score seems okay, but it is hard to really tell unless we know what hardware you are running.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> It would be helpful to fill in your computer specs so we know what parts you have. That score seems okay, but it is hard to really tell unless we know what hardware you are running.


Sorry lol.

4770K 4.6ghz
8GB 1866mhz
360GB force gs ssd
Windows 7 64
Classified Ti 1303mhzcore 7400mhz memory +12 voltage 115 power target
AX760

Typing all this from work on my phone so it's a pain the ass


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> It would be helpful to fill in your computer specs so we know what parts you have. That score seems okay, but it is hard to really tell unless we know what hardware you are running.
> 
> Sorry lol.
> 
> 4770K 4.6ghz
> 8GB 1866mhz
> 360GB force gs ssd
> Windows 7 64
> Classified Ti 1303mhzcore 7400mhz memory +12 voltage 115 power target
> AX760
> 
> Typing all this from work on my phone so it's a pain the ass
Click to expand...

Based on those specs and the overclock you have on your cpu and gpu, your score seems a little low. You are probably throttling a little bit with those clocks on your gpu if you are still running the factory LN2 bios.


----------



## Kold

Damn, so skyn3t would help with this? My temps never even touch 70c and I'm using the ln2 bios.







I thought I had a high score lol


----------



## jthm4goth

Just came home and found out this showed up today. Gotta a couple more parts in transit before I can get this bad boy installed and working


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Here:
> 
> ln2classystock.zip 135k .zip file


Thanks so much!!!

++++++

Best Regards....


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Starting my rebuild. The Phantom 630 just arrived. I have one EK Block installed and going to break the ACX off the other classy tomorrow. Waiting for more thin line rads, and then the custom loop begins. Going to be 4770k at 4.7, dual Ti Classies under water, 750ti FTW ACX (even if it is unnecessary), MAX REVO 1500, plextor 256gb SSD, Crucial 256 Gb SSD, 2tb 7200 RAM hdd. Trying for Ek 280 on top in pull, 2 XSPC 240's (one in front, one in bottom), 1 120 XSPC thin line in the back, EK vga blocks with Dual parallel bridge, EK Nickel Acetal clean CSQ cpu block..


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Damn, so skyn3t would help with this? My temps never even touch 70c and I'm using the ln2 bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I had a high score lol


It's pretty much exactly what I see for those clocks so there's no issue IMO (same CPU/GPU clocks and PSU).

Bare in mind that if you try 3DMark11 or Extreme you might see some throttling from lack of power unless you change the vBIOS.


----------



## Kold

So throttling can happen from temps AND not enough power target?


----------



## nged72

Just got my 780 Classified today...

How does this look after just plugging it in and booting up Battlefield 4 (no settings tweaked)

It's so weird how the card sits at 324mhz when it's not being utilized...but jumps that high when gaming. (fan are actually pretty loud at 65% and up)

Battlefield 4 No Tweaking


Idle


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It's pretty much exactly what I see for those clocks so there's no issue IMO (same CPU/GPU clocks and PSU).
> 
> Bare in mind that if you try 3DMark11 or Extreme you might see some throttling from lack of power unless you change the vBIOS.


It's mind-boggling how bad stock bioses are on Kepler cards. I've had GTX 670, 780 and 780 Ti Classy and every single one throttled when oc'd especially on benchmarks until I flashed custom bios on them.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> It's mind-boggling how bad stock bioses are on Kepler cards. I've had GTX 670, 780 and 780 Ti Classy and every single one throttled when oc'd especially on benchmarks until I flashed custom bios on them.


If you don't mind me asking, which bios am I supposed to flash for 780ti classified?


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, which bios am I supposed to flash for 780ti classified?


Skyn3t rev.2: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/20373

Remember to switch to LN2 bios (using physical bios switch on top of the card) before flashing bios. It's also recommended to make backup of it.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Skyn3t rev.2: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/20373
> 
> Remember to switch to LN2 bios (using physical bios switch on top of the card) before flashing bios. It's also recommended to make backup of it.


Sweet Ty!

I tried doing that back up thing with gpuz last night and nvsomething kept crashing when I tried? So will that prevent me from flashing a custom bios?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nged72*
> 
> Just got my 780 Classified today...
> 
> How does this look after just plugging it in and booting up Battlefield 4 (no settings tweaked)
> 
> It's so weird how the card sits at 324mhz when it's not being utilized...but jumps that high when gaming. (fan are actually pretty loud at 65% and up)
> 
> Battlefield 4 No Tweaking
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idle
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It downclocks and drops the core volts at idle to save power. Pretty sweet.

Everything looks normal. I've owned a bunch of 780 Classifieds and they all boosted (at stock) to either 1123 or 1136.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Sweet Ty!
> 
> I tried doing that back up thing with gpuz last night and nvsomething kept crashing when I tried? So will that prevent me from flashing a custom bios?


Strange, it should work fine. But you can flash on top of LN2 without making backup, advantage of dual bios card like Classy is that you still have your stock (Non LN2 bios) available if needed for RMA.

Edit: you can also try making backup with NVFlash using this command: nvflash -b filename.bin (for example nvflash -b ln2.bin)


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Damn, so skyn3t would help with this? My temps never even touch 70c and I'm using the ln2 bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I had a high score lol


Sorry, I misread and thought your score was for 3dMark 11. Your score looks normal for Fire Strike. Skyn3t's bios is definitely a must though it you want to squeeze every drop of performance out of your card.


----------



## TurboMach1

so what is the likelihood of getting a good clocking Ti classy for those of you who have played the silicon lottery? talking about 1300+ on water for 24/7. wondering if its worth the extra $ and limited choices on water blocks over a standard Ti to get the classy, or wait to see if a 790 will ever exist since im putting together an ITX build and i need as much power as i can get on a single card since im playing at 1440p


----------



## Kanc3r

Hey guys.. Just installed my classy and was fiddling around with it..

My System 4770k @ 4.7 GHZ
Classified 780TI - ASIC 65.1
ASUS Maximus VI Formula MB
16GB Patriot Divison 7 1866 Memory
Win 8.1

I was able to get the clocks up around 1250ish.. Wanted to know if these scores were low/high for a new classy with 65.1 ASIC...

10,822 - Firestrike - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1783589
27,227 Cloud Gate - http://www.3dmark.com/cg/1469062
171,968 - Ice Storm - http://www.3dmark.com/is/1640124

Let me know..

K


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanc3r*
> 
> Hey guys.. Just installed my classy and was fiddling around with it..
> 
> My System 4770k @ 4.7 GHZ
> Classified 780TI - ASIC 65.1
> ASUS Maximus VI Formula MB
> 16GB Patriot Divison 7 1866 Memory
> Win 8.1
> 
> I was able to get the clocks up around 1250ish.. Wanted to know if these scores were low/high for a new classy with 65.1 ASIC...
> 
> 10,822 - Firestrike - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1783589
> 27,227 Cloud Gate - http://www.3dmark.com/cg/1469062
> 171,968 - Ice Storm - http://www.3dmark.com/is/1640124
> 
> Let me know..
> 
> K


You need to take a look at the 4.7GHz OC on your 4770K. Physics score of 11861 looks low. I get 13114 at 4.6GHz. What settings have you changed for 4.7GHz? Just the multiplier to 47?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1784067


----------



## Kold

Guys, I am about to flash my bios (first time ever doing this on a card). Should I go with *Boost Enabled or Boost Disabled* for best OC potential?


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboMach1*
> 
> so what is the likelihood of getting a good clocking Ti classy for those of you who have played the silicon lottery? talking about 1300+ on water for 24/7. wondering if its worth the extra $ and limited choices on water blocks over a standard Ti to get the classy, or wait to see if a 790 will ever exist since im putting together an ITX build and i need as much power as i can get on a single card since im playing at 1440p


most classifieds seem to be able to handle over 1300mhz easily on water. I can go just over 1300 for daily use on air.

MEanwhile people complained about the Ti still having 3 gigs and the titan having 6 and blablabla whole discussion.

then sapphire pops up is all "lol AMD doesn't stop us from adding more ram. Here have a 290X with 8 gigs of ram"

looking pretty bad there nvidia with all your rules and such.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Guys, I am about to flash my bios (first time ever doing this on a card). Should I go with *Boost Enabled or Boost Disabled* for best OC potential?


I prefer with boost disabled. it gives more stable scores and gaming since the clocks doesn't change around + it makes overclocking easier.


----------



## Kold

I tried the one with boost disabled. With my clocks set exactly to what they were on the LN2 bios and power target/voltage maxed out, I got a score nearly 500 points lower. This has me confused. I am going to try the boost enabled bios and see if things get any better.

On a side note, I started toying with the voltage app and at 1.29 volts came away with a nice score.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1784520


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> I tried the one with boost disabled. With my clocks set exactly to what they were on the LN2 bios and power target/voltage maxed out, I got a score nearly 500 points lower. This has me confused. I am going to try the boost enabled bios and see if things get any better.
> 
> On a side note, I started toying with the voltage app and at 1.29 volts came away with a nice score.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1784520


That is normal because with boost disabled....you don't get the boost. you need to increase your overclock to the same level as your boost previously.

say you boost to say um 1366 but your non boost speed is 1300. ofcourse your score will be lower. boost disabled gets rid of the up and downs of gpu boost 2.0 while it changes clock meaning more stable benching.


----------



## Kanc3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> You need to take a look at the 4.7GHz OC on your 4770K. Physics score of 11861 looks low. I get 13114 at 4.6GHz. What settings have you changed for 4.7GHz? Just the multiplier to 47?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1784067


No, there is some voltage increases in there as well.. What settings is your 4770k at for your 4.6Ghz?


----------



## jonie

How much is the maximum temperature that support the vram?

Place the swiftech mcw82 to my 780 ti classified and gpu not rose to more than 55c°... But the temperature of the vram is 160cº







and at one point said 230 cº.


----------



## islandgam3r

HEY GUYS!!! Guess what...in T Minus Less than a week I Will be a proud owner of a GTX 780 Classy Hydro Copper for my upcoming build. So expect me to be posting like MAD wen I get all my parts and build my "Gamer's Dream" Rig


----------



## bvsbutthd101

The other day I took my side panel off and noticed a 5 degree temp decrease on my 780 classy. Since I like having my side panel on I decided to buy some extra Plexiglass and add the extra 200mm fan I had lying around.

Took some pics. I used a dremel tool with a disc cutting attachment, then a sanding attachment to smooth it out.
Let me know what you think!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> The other day I took my side panel off and noticed a 5 degree temp decrease on my 780 classy. Since I like having my side panel on I decided to buy some extra Plexiglass and add the extra 200mm fan I had lying around.
> 
> Took some pics. I used a dremel tool with a disc cutting attachment, then a sanding attachment to smooth it out.
> Let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is some pretty nifty work. How are your temps now with the 200mm fan vs. having the side panel off?


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> That is some pretty nifty work. How are your temps now with the 200mm fan vs. having the side panel off?


I've been folding lately so at stock everything except the fan at 75% on the LN2 bios boosting to 1110 mhz. There's no temp difference now with the side panel off or on with fan. Sits at a cooler 49-50c where as before with the side panel on and no fan it would be at a cool 55-56c.

With a mild OC, power target set 115%, voltage +62, +60 offset on the core, 75% fan. Boosts to 1201 mhz. Temps with the side panel on, no fan. 58-60c. With the side panel off and with fan, still no difference. 52-53c. It seems with overclocks, the side panel off/with fan makes a bigger difference.


----------



## Maxincredible52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nged72*
> 
> Just got my 780 Classified today...
> 
> How does this look after just plugging it in and booting up Battlefield 4 (no settings tweaked)
> 
> It's so weird how the card sits at 324mhz when it's not being utilized...but jumps that high when gaming. (fan are actually pretty loud at 65% and up)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 4 No Tweaking
> 
> 
> Idle


Go to nvidia control panel and set the power option to maximum performance! it is normal that the card clocks down if it is idling! your card overclocks very well right out the box dude! you should definitely get the voltage tool and start overclocking


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> That is normal because with boost disabled....you don't get the boost. you need to increase your overclock to the same level as your boost previously.
> 
> say you boost to say um 1366 but your non boost speed is 1300. ofcourse your score will be lower. boost disabled gets rid of the up and downs of gpu boost 2.0 while it changes clock meaning more stable benching.


I'm sorry, I meant.. I set the card to exactly what it was boosting to before flashing (1323) and lost 500 points.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanc3r*
> 
> No, there is some voltage increases in there as well.. What settings is your 4770k at for your 4.6Ghz?


You need to set your ring clock to 41. I'm guessing it shows 39 right now. Then go down to the voltage options and set your ring voltage to about 1.3.. it is important to try and set the ring voltage as close to your CPU voltage as possible. Then set the VCCIN (I think that's the abbreviation I'm at work) to 1.9. Lastly, make sure you change your core voltage mode and CPU ring voltage modes to "override mode"


----------



## Maxincredible52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> I'm sorry, I meant.. I set the card to exactly what it was boosting to before flashing (1323) and lost 500 points.
> You need to set your ring clock to 41. I'm guessing it shows 39 right now. Then go down to the voltage options and set your ring voltage to about 1.3.. it is important to try and set the ring voltage as close to your CPU voltage as possible. Then set the VCCIN (I think that's the abbreviation I'm at work) to 1.9. Lastly, make sure you change your core voltage mode and CPU ring voltage modes to "override mode"


1.3V on the ring core? That is not recommended even with watercooling ... 1.2V is the highest you should go and what is safe as far as i know ... i have my 4770k @ 4.2Ghz RingBus @ 1.2V .. i could go up to 4.3 stable but i found 4.2 is my sweet spot ... with that setting i can go up to 4.8Ghz on all cores without problems ... (with adjusting core voltage of course)

and it is not true that the ring voltage should be close to your core voltage!!! There are very good guides on the internet which all tell you 1.2v is the highest you should go!

pls correct me if i am wrong because i spent hours on finding the perfect overclock settings ^^


----------



## duppex

Hi

Need some experts advice

I just pull the trigger on 2x GTX 780 ti Classified, for some SLI god mode gaming.

My concerns our

I have a Silverstone FT02 case which I totally love and hope not to replace but I am starting to hear some horror stories about SLI theses cards on AIR.

Does anyone else have experience of SLI these cards on AIR in a medium size case, and more importantly what temperature you where getting on both cards.

Is there any good case fans that I could add to the case to keep temps down?

I would consider putting a water block on the cards but water cooling option for the FT02 are limited

I already have a slim 180 rad at the bottom of my case
If I was to get a thick 120 rad for the top of the case would both of the radiators be OK for my setup,

Setup
Silverstone FT02 case
2x GTX 780 ti Classified
asus maximus vi formula
16gb corsair vengeance pro
Enermax Platimax EPM1350EWT
Asus 24" VG248QE Monitor with NVIDIA G-SYNC (I know its only 1080p, but trying to keep as close to 144+fps gaming)
120gb ssd
2tb mechanical HD
Samsund bluray drive
Lamptron FC6

Many thanks


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Need some experts advice
> 
> I just pull the trigger on 2x GTX 780 ti Classified, for some SLI god mode gaming.
> 
> My concerns our
> 
> I have a Silverstone FT02 case which I totally love and hope not to replace but I am starting to hear some horror stories about SLI theses cards on AIR.
> 
> Does anyone else have experience of SLI these cards on AIR in a medium size case, and more importantly what temperature you where getting on both cards.
> 
> Is there any good case fans that I could add to the case to keep temps down?
> 
> I would consider putting a water block on the cards but water cooling option for the FT02 are limited
> 
> I already have a slim 180 rad at the bottom of my case
> If I was to get a thick 120 rad for the top of the case would both of the radiators be OK for my setup,
> 
> Setup
> Silverstone FT02 case
> 2x GTX 780 ti Classified
> asus maximus vi formula
> 16gb corsair vengeance pro
> Enermax Platimax EPM1350EWT
> Asus 24" VG248QE Monitor with NVIDIA G-SYNC (I know its only 1080p, but trying to keep as close to 144+fps gaming)
> 120gb ssd
> 2tb mechanical HD
> Samsund bluray drive
> Lamptron FC6
> 
> Many thanks


Awesome avatar.

Custom fan profiles via Afterburner or Precision X can help keep the cards cooler if you can stand the fan noise.

Some people have experimented with side fan intakes and exhausts and have had some good results keeping SLI cooler.

I have GTX 780 Classified in SLI in a Cooler Master Storm Sniper (mid tower) case with a very mild overclock (for gaming) and a custom fan profile (100% fan at 70C+) and my top card hits about 75C max.


----------



## duppex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Awesome avatar.
> 
> Custom fan profiles via Afterburner or Precision X can help keep the cards cooler if you can stand the fan noise.
> 
> Some people have experimented with side fan intakes and exhausts and have had some good results keeping SLI cooler.
> 
> I have GTX 780 Classified in SLI in a Cooler Master Storm Sniper (mid tower) case with a very mild overclock (for gaming) and a custom fan profile (100% fan at 70C+) and my top card hits about 75C max.


Thanks for the info mate

Much appreciated


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxincredible52*
> 
> 1.3V on the ring core? That is not recommended even with watercooling ... 1.2V is the highest you should go and what is safe as far as i know ... i have my 4770k @ 4.2Ghz RingBus @ 1.2V .. i could go up to 4.3 stable but i found 4.2 is my sweet spot ... with that setting i can go up to 4.8Ghz on all cores without problems ... (with adjusting core voltage of course)
> 
> and it is not true that the ring voltage should be close to your core voltage!!! There are very good guides on the internet which all tell you 1.2v is the highest you should go!
> 
> pls correct me if i am wrong because i spent hours on finding the perfect overclock settings ^^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> That is normal because with boost disabled....you don't get the boost. you need to increase your overclock to the same level as your boost previously.
> 
> say you boost to say um 1366 but your non boost speed is 1300. ofcourse your score will be lower. boost disabled gets rid of the up and downs of gpu boost 2.0 while it changes clock meaning more stable benching.


I'm sorry, I meant.. I set the card to exactly what it was boosting to before flashing (1323) and lost 500 points.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanc3r*
> 
> No, there is some voltage increases in there as well.. What settings is your 4770k at for your 4.6Ghz?


You need to set your ring clock to 41. I'm guessing it shows 39 right now. Then go down to the voltage options and set your ring voltage to about 1.3.. it is important to try and set the ring voltage as close to your CPU voltage as possible. Then set the VCCIN (I think that's the abbreviation I'm at work) to 1.9. Lastly, make sure you change your core voltage mode and CPU ring voltage modes to "override mode"

I've been monitoring my temperatures in hwmonitor and there aren't any issues for my at 1.3 on the ring bus. Max temps never go above 55c for daily use, benching, and gaming.

However, I will look into this and try seeing what happens to stability when lowered to 1.2v.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> I'm sorry, I meant.. I set the card to exactly what it was boosting to before flashing (1323) and lost 500 points.
> You need to set your ring clock to 41. I'm guessing it shows 39 right now. Then go down to the voltage options and set your ring voltage to about 1.3.. it is important to try and set the ring voltage as close to your CPU voltage as possible. Then set the VCCIN (I think that's the abbreviation I'm at work) to 1.9. Lastly, make sure you change your core voltage mode and CPU ring voltage modes to "override mode"
> 
> I've been monitoring my temperatures in hwmonitor and there aren't any issues for my at 1.3 on the ring bus. Max temps never go above 55c for daily use, benching, and gaming.
> 
> However, I will look into this and try seeing what happens to stability when lowered to 1.2v.


1.3v on the cache is too high. It's not recommended or necessary to keep Cache voltage close to CPU voltage. Core is king on the 4770K, cache frequency is secondary and doesn't help a whole lot. Sorry to go OT but everything you ever wanted to know about OCing Haswell is here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/0_100


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> 1.3v on the cache is too high. It's not recommended or necessary to keep Cache voltage close to CPU voltage. Core is king on the 4770K, cache frequency is secondary and doesn't help a whole lot. Sorry to go OT but everything you ever wanted to know about OCing Haswell is here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-thread-with-statistics/0_100


Hey bro you don't have to apologize. I followed a guide here on OCN that recommended matching ring and core voltages. If I don't have to, that's awesome. I'm going to drop it when I get home and see.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Hey bro you don't have to apologize. I followed a guide here on OCN that recommended matching ring and core voltages. If I don't have to, that's awesome. I'm going to drop it when I get home and see.


Yea that recommendation is old info and has been proven false. There's a video from Asus where JJ recommends trying to match core and cache multipliers and keeping voltage pretty equal but that's since been debunked.


----------



## rt123

Can anyone tell me what the other 2 sliders in the classified tool do..??
What voltages are those.??

Also is there any Vdroop fix for the Classys.

I have a 780 Classified.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the other 2 sliders in the classified tool do..??
> What voltages are those.??
> 
> Also is there any Vdroop fix for the Classys.
> 
> I have a 780 Classified.


Second is for the vram, third for PCI-e. Not sure about the vdroop question.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> it is important to try and set the ring voltage as close to your CPU voltage as possible. Then set the VCCIN (I think that's the abbreviation I'm at work) to 1.9. Lastly, make sure you change your core voltage mode and CPU ring voltage modes to "override mode"


That's not true.. you have them as low as possible, that's just, well obvious







If you need more for stability then up it of course or drop the cache multi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxincredible52*
> 
> 1.3V on the ring core? That is not recommended even with watercooling ... 1.2V is the highest you should go and what is safe as far as i know ... nd it is not true that the ring voltage should be close to your core voltage!!! There are very good guides on the internet which all tell you 1.2v is the highest you should go!


That's not true either.. 1.2v is not the limit where anything beyond that is dangerous. Hell mine is clocking in @ 1.31v and it's not screaming about being abused.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the other 2 sliders in the classified tool do..??
> What voltages are those.??


AFAIK..

1) volts
2) vRAM
3) PCIe

add: waste of a post, see all of it was answered already!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the other 2 sliders in the classified tool do..??
> What voltages are those.??
> 
> Also is there any Vdroop fix for the Classys.
> 
> I have a 780 Classified.
> 
> 
> 
> Second is for the vram, third for PCI-e. Not sure about the vdroop question.
Click to expand...

How high should I go on the RAM voltage on air..?
I am not home right now, so I dont know for sure but I believe the RAM is at 1.6 V by default & goes till 1.7 V only.
Advisable on air..??
I believe 0.1 V shouldnt be much of a problem.

Also maybe somebody will answer the Vdroop question.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kold

Where do I find the change multi for MSI z87 boards? And about the ring voltage, if I lower it to 1.25 and my system becomes unstable, then it is okay to use it at 1.3 still?

Also back on thread topic, for the Classified Ti voltage app, I had 4 settings I could change. Volts, memory, pci, and the bottom one I wanna say was like kHz or something?

Also, what is considered max safe settings for these 4 voltage options when on air?


----------



## gamerman1983

I person have only tweeked the vcore on 780 class, as far as vdroop i am not sure and am fairly novice when it comes to overclocking even though last 4 pc builds i have oc cpu/gpu's some.Sure Strong or some of the serious overclockers would help ya out though.


----------



## gamerman1983

My guess looking at the gtx classified controller, prob one of the bottowm 2 are prob memory voltage not 100 perc, i been super happy with my oc 1355 core, 7050 mem for 24/7 gameing oc


----------



## Kold

Yeah I need some voltage boost to stay stable at 1355. I made top 50 in fire strike world record, but that was my limit I think.

Another thing I wonder, these cards usually get better OC after being broken in. I remember my 780 DCUII couldn't even do +130 without artifacting at first. About 3 or 4 months later, it easily stayed stable at +155.


----------



## nged72

Need some more help.

I have my tower on my desk and I used to have a 560Ti w/o problems. Now this 780 vibrates my desk and goes through my keyboard -.- (my case has vibration pads on the bottom too)

*But the main question is...

Going to 50% + fan speed makes the card pretty loud...and whiney. (when playing games it has some kind of whine as well when putting my ear next to it, but I figured that was normal coil whine)

Just trying to make sure it's normal.*


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nged72*
> 
> Need some more help.
> 
> I have my tower on my desk and I used to have a 560Ti w/o problems. Now this 780 vibrates my desk and goes through my keyboard -.- (my case has vibration pads on the bottom too)
> 
> *But the main question is...
> 
> Going to 50% + fan speed makes the card pretty loud...and whiney. (when playing games it has some kind of whine as well when putting my ear next to it, but I figured that was normal coil whine)
> 
> Just trying to make sure it's normal.*


You may have some whine, I had it until changing my PSU. The cards cooler isn't the best and will resonate at certain fan speeds, this is most likely what your hearing and feeling. Your sounds worse than most, so an RMA may be in your future. It shouldn't make everything shake.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Where do I find the change multi for MSI z87 boards? And about the ring voltage, if I lower it to 1.25 and my system becomes unstable, then it is okay to use it at 1.3 still?
> 
> Also back on thread topic, for the Classified Ti voltage app, I had 4 settings I could change. Volts, memory, pci, and the bottom one I wanna say was like kHz or something?
> 
> Also, what is considered max safe settings for these 4 voltage options when on air?


NVVDD is the core voltage. Keep in mind that anything set here will actually be higher if measured by a multimeter. EX: 1.35 V in tool is 1.4 volts by multimeter GPU-Z and PX won't show correct values.
FBVDD is memory.
PEXVDD helps with SLI and with some it helps stabilize their overclock on single cards.

PWM is the Pulse Width modulation control of the cards regulation chip. Increasing will slightly raise voltage but will greatly enhance stability. Going from stock to around 400 kHz usually allows an additional 30-40 Mhz at a given voltage.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> 
> 
> New comer here I got my gtx 780 classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a quick quiestion though. I see that there is a classy voltage tool but I can't seem to find a way to go further than 115% power target. Is there a tool for that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doreguul*
> 
> not sure how good this is compared to all the others, but:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4g4p9/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osarion*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/d96np/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohneklavier13*
> 
> 
> 
> Please add me to owners list, Thank you.
> I run stock cooling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> Here's mine.. Though it's difficult to actually tell they are classifieds unless you notice the size of the cards.
> 
> edit: haven't received my backplates yet DONT JUDGE PLZ.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonie*
> 
> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii I already have my evga gtx 780 ti....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v6gf/
> 
> Now that bios to overclock should i use? 1< >2 ???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerman1983*
> 
> My gpuz validation link for my Evga Gtx 780 classified, my validation ID is 9dcpp
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9dcpp/
> 
> 780classifiedgpuzforvalid.gif 26k .gif file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3swuz/
> 
> Count me in, 780 Ti classy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> well finally upgraded my 680 to a 780 classified. was good price at microcenter... cant wait to learn to oc this sucka...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cs9vs/


list updated, welcome everyone. I can't believe we have 175 members. If anyone just posted a screenshot of gpuz please post the gpuz validation link. Thank you.


----------



## strong island 1

I also added the skyn3t rev 4 bios for the 780 classy under the 780 classy bios section.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> list updated, welcome everyone. I can't believe we have 175 members. If anyone just posted a screenshot of gpuz please post the gpuz validation link. Thank you.


Guess I'll join too

780 Classy



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mek9c/

Also if you could please tell me if there is a Vdroop fix for the Classy or not..??


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Guess I'll join too
> 
> 780 Classy
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mek9c/
> 
> Also if you could please tell me if there is a Vdroop fix for the Classy or not..??


there is no vdroop on the classy's or very little, so there is no need for a fix. the voltage actually goes up underload.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> there is no vdroop on the classy's or very little, so there is no need for a fix. the voltage actually goes up underload.


Thanks for the quick response.

I guess there is just a little bit of Vdroop there.

I am on Rev4 Skynet BIOS on I set the Voltage to 1.24V on Classy overvoltage tool which gives me 1.210V under Valley / Heaven / FireStrike.

Still thanks for answering the question.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> I guess there is just a little bit of Vdroop there.
> 
> I am on Rev4 Skynet BIOS on I set the Voltage to 1.24V on Classy overvoltage tool which gives me 1.210V under Valley / Heaven / FireStrike.
> 
> Still thanks for answering the question.


I think there was a small amount of vdroop with the 780 classy but with the 780 ti classy and kingpin I have been using the evbot only and with the pwm controls I don't see any vdroop at all and a huge increase in load voltage from what is set.Are you using the pwm control. Try raising it to see if your load voltage changes.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I think there was a small amount of vdroop with the 780 classy but with the 780 ti classy and kingpin I have been using the evbot only and with the pwm controls I don't see any vdroop at all and a huge increase in load voltage from what is set.Are you using the pwm control. Try raising it to see if your load voltage changes.


I have no Idea what PWM control is.

I was using the Overvoltage tool in OP for changing the voltage .


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I have no Idea what PWM control is.
> 
> I was using the Overvoltage tool in OP for changing the voltage .


try this newer tool that i have under the 780 ti section. i need to add it to the 780 section also. it added pwm control and you should be able to go up to 1.5v also.

Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I have no Idea what PWM control is.
> 
> I was using the Overvoltage tool in OP for changing the voltage .
> 
> 
> 
> try this newer tool that i have under the 780 ti section. i need to add it to the 780 section also. it added pwm control and you should be able to go up to 1.5v also.
> 
> Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file
Click to expand...

Oh, okay thanks.

I'll use the new tool & report tommorow.

It currently 2:15 AM here, need to go to sleep.

Enough benching for today.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## OZrevhead

Guys, new Ti Classified owner here, I have flashed with the skyn3t v2 bios and I have the classy tool but I cant seem to get past the factory 1.212v, is there a step I missed? Is it something to do with Precision-X? I have a universal water block on the gpu after testing it on air.

Any help would be great.


----------



## knersie69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OZrevhead*
> 
> Guys, new Ti Classified owner here, I have flashed with the skyn3t v2 bios and I have the classy tool but I cant seem to get past the factory 1.212v, is there a step I missed? Is it something to do with Precision-X? I have a universal water block on the gpu after testing it on air.
> 
> Any help would be great.


Precision X and Afterburner does not have the ability to show volts any higher than the stock volts. You can be asured though that if you spply the voltage it does go up. To confirm this you can see power % go up and the temps will rise as well. The only way to see the actual temps is by using a DMM and a probe-it.


----------



## Draugr

Hello,

I just bought a second 780 classified for a sli configuration but I'm worried my Cooler Master V850 PSU is not sufficient...

To the happy 780 classi SLI owners: what psu do you have and do you manage to overclock your cards?

I tried +145mhz on the core clock, +498mhz on the memory for both cards (these are the setting I use everyday for my first 780 classi) but this resulted in a pc reboot so I suspect my PSU is not enough to deal with such overclocking for two cards...
I haven't had much time to test though. At stock I have no problem at all.

Do you think a 850w psu is not enough if you plan to overclock these beasts? I don't need a monster o/c either but i had hoped to keep both gpus @1200mhz and 7ghz for the mem

Rest of the configuration:
i5 [email protected]
8 go ddr3 [email protected]
1 samsung 840pro ssd 256go
1 WD raptor 300go
1 WD 1To
Asus p8p67 pro
NZXT Phantom

Thank you for your help & advice.


----------



## youyou

Guys i was just wondering if it's ok to leave my gtx 780 like this?
i'm using GTX classfied controller, NVVDD1.25625v
Would this be to dangerous ?
I've gpu clock offset +207 & mem +220
would temp target still work? with classified controller running?
I've Temp target a 79 & temp didn't go over 70 with heaven benchmark but i had my AC on so i'm guessing with ac off it would be 75+,What's the max safe tamp ?
Also my ASIC it's kinda low XD 61.0%
i'll mostly just play bf4/crysis 3 etc but i want to get the most juice as i can get with out to much risk.
Sorry for so much question newbie in the world of OC.


----------



## FireBird1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youyou*
> 
> Guys i was just wondering if it's ok to leave my gtx 780 like this?
> i'm using GTX classfied controller, NVVDD1.25625v
> Would this be to dangerous ?
> I've gpu clock offset +207 & mem +220
> would temp target still work? with classified controller running?
> I've Temp target a 79 & temp didn't go over 70 with heaven benchmark but i had my AC on so i'm guessing with ac off it would be 75+,What's the max safe tamp ?
> Also my ASIC it's kinda low XD 61.0%
> i'll mostly just play bf4/crysis 3 etc but i want to get the most juice as i can get with out to much risk.
> Sorry for so much question newbie in the world of OC.


It will be fine to leave it at that OC but mind that you must make an custom fan curve or put your fans to 85% when gaming.

1.25V is max. for air cooling, my Classy got an ASIC of 68% as they are better OC-ing on water.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draugr*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I just bought a second 780 classified for a sli configuration but I'm worried my Cooler Master V850 PSU is not sufficient...
> 
> To the happy 780 classi SLI owners: what psu do you have and do you manage to overclock your cards?
> 
> I tried +145mhz on the core clock, +498mhz on the memory for both cards (these are the setting I use everyday for my first 780 classi) but this resulted in a pc reboot so I suspect my PSU is not enough to deal with such overclocking for two cards...
> I haven't had much time to test though. At stock I have no problem at all.
> 
> Do you think a 850w psu is not enough if you plan to overclock these beasts? I don't need a monster o/c either but i had hoped to keep both gpus @1200mhz and 7ghz for the mem
> 
> Rest of the configuration:
> i5 [email protected]
> 8 go ddr3 [email protected]
> 1 samsung 840pro ssd 256go
> 1 WD raptor 300go
> 1 WD 1To
> Asus p8p67 pro
> NZXT Phantom
> 
> Thank you for your help & advice.


I think you have more to worry about then just the PSU. At 850watts you pushing it I think but with your i5 2500k and pcie2.0 is really gonna bottleneck performance when using multiple cards like sli or cfx. I would think you would have been better off with just one card or upgrading cpu/motherboard.
I still rock my 2600k cpu but with just one vid card. Just my opinion.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draugr*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I just bought a second 780 classified for a sli configuration but I'm worried my Cooler Master V850 PSU is not sufficient...
> 
> To the happy 780 classi SLI owners: what psu do you have and do you manage to overclock your cards?
> 
> I tried +145mhz on the core clock, +498mhz on the memory for both cards (these are the setting I use everyday for my first 780 classi) but this resulted in a pc reboot so I suspect my PSU is not enough to deal with such overclocking for two cards...
> I haven't had much time to test though. At stock I have no problem at all.
> 
> Do you think a 850w psu is not enough if you plan to overclock these beasts? I don't need a monster o/c either but i had hoped to keep both gpus @1200mhz and 7ghz for the mem
> 
> Rest of the configuration:
> i5 [email protected]
> 8 go ddr3 [email protected]
> 1 samsung 840pro ssd 256go
> 1 WD raptor 300go
> 1 WD 1To
> Asus p8p67 pro
> NZXT Phantom
> 
> Thank you for your help & advice.


SB i5 @ 4.5 :/

850w should be enough for a pair of classies. It's not as if you're pushing each of the gpu's to 1.3v since you're on air (i assumed you're on air)


----------



## khemist

Going to install the block on my ti now.


----------



## SDhydro

I know I wouldn't run 2 gtx 780s at pcie2.0 8x for each card. Pcie 3.0 at 8x is one thing but 8x on 2500k is another.


----------



## nged72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> You may have some whine, I had it until changing my PSU. The cards cooler isn't the best and will resonate at certain fan speeds, this is most likely what your hearing and feeling. Your sounds worse than most, so an RMA may be in your future. It shouldn't make everything shake.


Thanks.


----------



## yunshin

Any changes in the Rev 4 Classy bios that would make me want to change from the Rev 2 Bios or is it just because B1 chips needed a different bios to unlock voltage?


----------



## Draugr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I think you have more to worry about then just the PSU. At 850watts you pushing it I think but with your i5 2500k and pcie2.0 is really gonna bottleneck performance when using multiple cards like sli or cfx. I would think you would have been better off with just one card or upgrading cpu/motherboard.
> I still rock my 2600k cpu but with just one vid card. Just my opinion.


yeah the MB is quite old now but from what i've seen the difference between pcie2.0/3.0 is quite insignificant. For benchmarking purposes of course it might make a difference but for gaming...
Anyway this will be my next update indeed!


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draugr*
> 
> yeah the MB is quite old now but from what i've seen the difference between pcie2.0/3.0 is quite insignificant. For benchmarking purposes of course it might make a difference but for gaming...
> Anyway this will be my next update indeed!


All PCI-E tests I've seen have been made with old 680/7970 cards. I'm pretty sure 780 Classifieds use quite a bit more bandwidth than those, especially with massive overclocks Classys are capable of.

I almost did go with GTX 780 SLI but then deciced to get the fastest single GPU available since I'm still using Sandy.


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/3ogho3j

Got my classy block and new cpu block installed.


----------



## VSG

That Classy terminal being upside down is the first thing I noticed. If you have not yet filled your loop, why don't you remove it and turn it right way up to please satisfy my OCD?


----------



## khemist

I meant to, i just forgot, i'm going to change it next time i drain the loop, probably when i add a 120 rad to the rear.


----------



## VSG

That's a pretty sweet loop though, especially in such a compact space. Good job


----------



## khemist

Thanks, need to get testing temps and benching now.


----------



## Draugr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> All PCI-E tests I've seen have been made with old 680/7970 cards. I'm pretty sure 780 Classifieds use quite a bit more bandwidth than those, especially with massive overclocks Classys are capable of.
> 
> I almost did go with GTX 780 SLI but then deciced to get the fastest single GPU available since I'm still using Sandy.


I wanted to get the 780 Ti Classified as well but they are scarce here in France


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draugr*
> 
> I wanted to get the 780 Ti Classified as well but they are scarce here in France


Yeah, you need to keep an eye on the EU shop and here when Jacob says they will be in stock.


----------



## nged72

Ok...time for me to whine some more lol

When I have the side of my computer case off with the 780 classy, when it's idle obviuosly it makes a little noise but nothing other than the fans.

When I load a game up the card starts to make noise like fans are rubbing or something....but when I hold both fans from moving it still makes the noise?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nged72*
> 
> Ok...time for me to whine some more lol
> 
> When I have the side of my computer case off with the 780 classy, when it's idle obviuosly it makes a little noise but nothing other than the fans.
> 
> When I load a game up the card starts to make noise like fans are rubbing or something....but when I hold both fans from moving it still makes the noise?


Sounds like coil whine.


----------



## nged72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Sounds like coil whine.


Is this normal or would it warrant an exchange with newegg?


----------



## wstanci3

I'd RMA it. That sounds like a bad case of the whines.


----------



## gamerman1983

MY 780 classified i have been 100 percent satisfied, I havent had any issues with mine, but in past when a card i got sounded funny or stuff i imediatly rma it but thats just me, also i am very picky with my pc being very quit


----------



## nged72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerman1983*
> 
> MY 780 classified i have been 100 percent satisfied, I havent had any issues with mine, but in past when a card i got sounded funny or stuff i imediatly rma it but thats just me, also i am very picky with my pc being very quit


Me too -.-

I just hate crying on these forums asking for help. But then again I want a product I'm paying 500 for to be flawless. Speaking with newegg now.

They said they'll replace it...but no advanced RMA! NOOOOO. Back to my gimp 560ti I go. Gonna laugh when they "test" it to make sure it is defective and say it's fine and it's just my imagination.


----------



## khemist

Can you change my entry to ek block please?, thanks.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nged72*
> 
> Me too -.-
> 
> I just hate crying on these forums asking for help. But then again I want a product I'm paying 500 for to be flawless. Speaking with newegg now.
> 
> They said they'll replace it...but no advanced RMA! NOOOOO. Back to my gimp 560ti I go. Gonna laugh when they "test" it to make sure it is defective and say it's fine and it's just my imagination.


I ordered from Newegg, but did an cross ship RMA through EVGA. First time I had ever done one and it went flawlessly. Hopefully Newegg will send you a better card.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nged72*
> 
> Ok...time for me to whine some more lol
> 
> When I have the side of my computer case off with the 780 classy, when it's idle obviuosly it makes a little noise but nothing other than the fans.
> 
> When I load a game up the card starts to make noise like fans are rubbing or something....but when I hold both fans from moving it still makes the noise?


not that you should put up with it but almost every classy I have had has had coil whine and so did my titans. Especially at 1.55v and high core clocks. the card gets so loud.

Can you hear it with the side panel on and some gaming in the background or a little noise.


----------



## nged72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> not that you should put up with it but almost every classy I have had has had coil whine and so did my titans. Especially at 1.55v and high core clocks. the card gets so loud.
> 
> Can you hear it with the side panel on and some gaming in the background or a little noise.


When the fans get past 50% they get loud. At 71% before when I tested it there was a very distinct grinding noise for aobut 15 seconds. Other than that not really. But I dont always have sound on and some background noise when gaming

I guess I'll send it in in a a couple hours and hope I get a better one. What's the worst that could happen? Newegg says it's not bad and sends it back to me. Or they send me another bad one and I RMA again lol (at that point ill deal with EVGA due to my rebate)


----------



## Kanc3r

I've have good luck with Amazon.. They usually just replace it and don't even bat an eye at it..


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> not that you should put up with it but almost every classy I have had has had coil whine and so did my titans. Especially at 1.55v and high core clocks. the card gets so loud.
> 
> Can you hear it with the side panel on and some gaming in the background or a little noise.


I have been lucky then. I have not had a card with coil whine since my 4890 back years ago. Both of my Classifieds were pretty quiet other than the first one having that heatsink rattle.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nged72*
> 
> When the fans get past 50% they get loud. At 71% before when I tested it there was a very distinct grinding noise for aobut 15 seconds. Other than that not really. But I dont always have sound on and some background noise when gaming
> 
> I guess I'll send it in in a a couple hours and hope I get a better one. What's the worst that could happen? Newegg says it's not bad and sends it back to me. Or they send me another bad one and I RMA again lol (at that point ill deal with EVGA due to my rebate)


Good way to look at it. Good luck!


----------



## tribolex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to install the block on my ti now.


Sorry I forgot how to spoiler it

Where did you get your EK Block? At FrozenCpu they don't have it..


----------



## khemist

Specialtech in the UK, i wanted the acetal version but this was all they had in stock... it's sold out now.


----------



## Mike813

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u4b95/

just did a litttle overclocking

add me to the list please









EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified


----------



## Abraxas601

Proud new owner of a pair of EVGA 780 Ti Classifieds,

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/66mam/



Replaced a three year old AMD Watercooled Tri-Fire setup (2 x 6950, 1 x 6970)

Probably the longest running GPU setup I've ever had. It served me well on my 2560x1600 monitor but it was time to upgrade.

Now to get familiar with the Classy's on air before I add them to my loop.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to install the block on my ti now.


I miss the clear blocks, I have 2 solid black ones I still nee to install









Clear is sexy,


----------



## Kold

Okay, quick question. I'm using skyn3t bios for my Ti Classified with boost 2.0 disabled.

If I open precision x and set the power to 150%, when I try to play games they crash or freeze. Can I not max it out?

Windows 8
AX760
4770K 4.6ghz
8GB 1866mhz
Z87M Gaming


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Okay, quick question. I'm using skyn3t bios for my Ti Classified with boost 2.0 disabled.
> 
> If I open precision x and set the power to 150%, when I try to play games they crash or freeze. Can I not max it out?
> 
> Windows 8
> AX760
> 4770K 4.6ghz
> 8GB 1866mhz
> Z87M Gaming


You should be able to. Are you raising your voltage / clockspeed any? Power Target does zero without raising voltage.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> You should be able to. Are you raising your voltage / clockspeed any? Power Target does zero without raising voltage.


I tried with a small OC of +100 and +0 without touching the voltage, the games freeze right at game load. If I raise the voltage, it plays fine?


----------



## VindalooJim

Hello, is coil whine a common issue with the 780Ti Classy? I have just built a new rig (Red Dwarf) and I am getting a lot of coil whine from the classy.
I am trying to figure out if it is the card or if it is my PSU causing the card to have coil whine. My PSU is an AX860 which was an replacement (brand new/sealed) PSU Corsair sent me as a replacement for my AX850 that blew in my old rig.

I know the Seasonics are known for coil whine- my HX750 in the missus's rig has it too but only when the computer is turned off/ on standby. I had to disable power on by PCI-E to get rid of the HX750 coil whine.

Any ideas of what I can try to get rid of the coil whine before I RMA the Classy and/ or PSU?

EDIT: Also, while idling at desktop with no apps or programs in the background running, runs at full clock speed which ramps the fans up then it gradually clocks back down. Should I RMA?


----------



## szeged

i havent had a single nvidia card have coil whine yet, some have had loud or noisy fans, but never coil whine. 3 out of my 5 7970s though sounded like a 7 year old on a sugar rush, squeeling all day every day.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i havent had a single nvidia card have coil whine yet, some have had loud or noisy fans, but never coil whine. 3 out of my 5 7970s though sounded like a 7 year old on a sugar rush, squeeling all day every day.


Did you use a different PSU with those 3 7970s that had coil whine to the other 2 and the Nvidia cards?

Trying to figure out whether it actually is my GPU is to blame for it's coil whine or if it my AX860 causing the Classy's coil whine.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Did you use a different PSU with those 3 7970s that had coil whine to the other 2 and the Nvidia cards?
> 
> Trying to figure out whether it actually is my GPU is to blame for it's coil whine or if it my AX860 causing the Classy's coil whine.


Used a evga psu for both.


----------



## bogie89

guys sorry for my noob question...
i have a 780ti classified with the ek full cover so how much voltage can i apply to the core by classified tool for some benchmark?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> guys sorry for my noob question...
> i have a 780ti classified with the ek full cover so how much voltage can i apply to the core by classified tool for some benchmark?


You need a dmm to accurately measure the voltage. Having said that, 1.5v would be okay for short runs. But that may be only 1.4v on the classy tool, so be careful.


----------



## VSG

It would depend on his temps a lot though!


----------



## Kold

What's the max recommended volts for the stock air cooling? 1.3v? And what about the other sliders on the classy tool?


----------



## VSG

Ya, that's about the max I would go on air however great your ambients are to be honest. You can max out the memory slider if you want provided you got decent cooling. Go easy on the PWM slider, I suspect that you won't need it a whole lot at 1.3V. Get a DMM as well to be sure of the voltage applied.


----------



## Kold

Thank you.


----------



## ViTosS

What is an average overclock for GTX 780Ti Classified? I tried +80/+500 Mhz + overvolt, gave me 1243Mhz core and 8000Mhz memory clock, but artifacts showed up instantly in Tomb Raider benchmark.


----------



## Kold

Bro, just over clock one at a time. Find your max core, THEN find your max memory clock. +500 on the memory is a pretty massive OC for air. Start with +50 increments on memory, and +13 on the core.

EDIT:

Could someone please tell me the command to flash my ln2 bios back to my Classified? Also, the backup I made is in ".bin" format while the skyn3t bios files are in ".rom" format. What do I need to do?


----------



## gamerman1983

Ya always take it up slow when getting to your max stable overclock, at least thats how ive always done it. And i always get my max 24/7 gameing core then i start to tweak mem. Then at the point were 24/7 stable i start tweaking voltage etc to squeeze little more out


----------



## osarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Could someone please tell me the command to flash my ln2 bios back to my Classified? Also, the backup I made is in ".bin" format while the skyn3t bios files are in ".rom" format. What do I need to do?


Rename the extension to .rom


----------



## szeged

almost 1000 pages


----------



## bogie89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It would depend on his temps a lot though!


my temp is around 48-49°C at full load and 1.43v set with classified tool.


----------



## gamerman1983

Anyone in The Elder Scrolls Online beta stress test notice with 700 series ets 780 or ti that game dont utllize much gpu at all, mine avg like 40-42 perc, prob just driver issue were game isnt live yet


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Bro, just over clock one at a time. Find your max core, THEN find your max memory clock. +500 on the memory is a pretty massive OC for air. Start with +50 increments on memory, and +13 on the core.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Could someone please tell me the command to flash my ln2 bios back to my Classified? Also, the backup I made is in ".bin" format while the skyn3t bios files are in ".rom" format. What do I need to do?


Instructions for flashing bios -

Unpack the bios you want into a folder on you c drive called classified. Then while in that folder right click in an empty space and select "open command window here" or just open a command prompt, then proceed with the unlock command below and the rest of the commands as needed.

nvflash --protectoff

nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom

You might have to hit "y" twice. Once it says completed reboot. You might also have to reinstall drivers depending on bios.

Flashing with 2 cards installed -

nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #1)

nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #2)


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Hello, is coil whine a common issue with the 780Ti Classy? I have just built a new rig (Red Dwarf) and I am getting a lot of coil whine from the classy.
> I am trying to figure out if it is the card or if it is my PSU causing the card to have coil whine. My PSU is an AX860 which was an replacement (brand new/sealed) PSU Corsair sent me as a replacement for my AX850 that blew in my old rig.
> 
> I know the Seasonics are known for coil whine- my HX750 in the missus's rig has it too but only when the computer is turned off/ on standby. I had to disable power on by PCI-E to get rid of the HX750 coil whine.
> 
> Any ideas of what I can try to get rid of the coil whine before I RMA the Classy and/ or PSU?
> 
> EDIT: Also, while idling at desktop with no apps or programs in the background running, runs at full clock speed which ramps the fans up then it gradually clocks back down. Should I RMA?


I had coil whine before I replaced my rather old Antec 750. Never had it until the TiC. Since replacing I have had no more coil whine or scary machine gun sounds at high voltages.

As for as your issue with the load while idle. I would first try DDU in safe mode to uninstall all graphics drivers and reinstall before going through RMA.


----------



## gamerman1983

U could try the card in the other pc, but its prob the card, to me its unexceptable for any coil wine, i dont have the ti version just the reg.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> What is an average overclock for GTX 780Ti Classified? I tried +80/+500 Mhz + overvolt, gave me 1243Mhz core and 8000Mhz memory clock, but artifacts showed up instantly in Tomb Raider benchmark.


I use Metro LL, Tombraider benches and then BF4 gaming as measuring sticks for stock volt clocks and I can only get to 1241MHz. Next stepping will play here and there, but the driver will die over sooner or later. Of course upping the volts is a different story.


----------



## Darklyspectre

no coil whine here.

abit of weird fan noise at 100% lately but eh.

finally going to do that HWbot OC competition tommorow. still looking around for memory overclocking guides since asus's formula has like...bajillion options.


----------



## milcs

Good evening everyone,

I have been enjoying my 780 classy for a few weeks now... I am on my second card, after having the 1st RMAed because of a noisy cooler. This one is not noisy and, as a bonus, actually OCs a bit better than my first card (and has a higher ASIC score, which might in part explain the better OC).

Probably due to being a better OCer, I am worried that this card is running hotter than my 1st card. In fact, in most games, the card quickly reaches the 70ºC and, most of the times, hovers around 75ºC. Certain games, like Bioshock Infinite, for example, without vsync the card can reach 80ºC. The fan profile I have is quite aggressive an is set up at temperature+10% fan speed (meaning, at 75ºC, the fans will be screaming at 85%).
In addition, in tests like OC scanner, the temperatures shoot past the 80ºC (even with the fans at full blast).

This is in contrast with my previous card, where the temperatures rarely went above 75ºC (in any circumstances). In fact, in gaming, my first card rarely reached 70ºC.

So... should I worry? Why is this card running so much hotter? Isn't 80ºC quite a lot for this card? Can I have a somehow defective cooling system?
Any opinions/suggestions would be really appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## error-id10t

You said it clocks a tad higher out of the box compared to the previous card, there's some of the reason. Another possible reason is that the paste wasn't done as well as on the previous card. I would do that, remove the cooler/paste and put something new on it, try again.


----------



## milcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You said it clocks a tad higher out of the box compared to the previous card, there's some of the reason. Another possible reason is that the paste wasn't done as well as on the previous card. I would do that, remove the cooler/paste and put something new on it, try again.


I am afraid to do it!!!







I guess I can try it at some point... I am just trying to understand if I should be worried, before embarking into more "aggressive" solutions!

Could 780 classy owners on stock coolers share their gaming temps with me? Ideally, games like Bioshock Infinite or AC4...


----------



## error-id10t

Well once you hear back and if you choose to do it, it's easy. Take out the main 4 screws and pull it off, not too far as the fan cable is connected and you don't want that to rip-out, not sure if it would.

Then clean it up, put some new paste on and put it together. Done and dusted .. if it's dusty, do that too!


----------



## gagac1971

hello to all,then my gtx 780 classified can do 1371 mhz whit 1.324V is that good overclocking capability?about temp is around 82c whit fans on max speed.


----------



## VSG

That doesn't say much- what were the other parameters in the EVBot/Classy Tool? What software program did you use to verify the overclocks? What were your temps? What else do you have in your system?


----------



## gagac1971

i7 4770k 4.6 ghz
corsair ssd 840 pro 256 gb
corsair vengance pro 1866 mhz
evga gtx 780 classified 72.5 asic quality
h 220 watercooling setup
asus z 87 sabertooth
overclocking to 1371 mhz i need to put slider in Classy Tool to 1.36.7V and on loud voltage will droop to 1.326V and will stay at that voltage during the loud.temp are around 82c and i am using gpu z to monitor voltages and graphic card clock....i am waitting for probe connector so that i can finally check voltages but i believe that readings from gpu z are not to far away from real voltages measured from dimm.
so if is card using 1.326V on 1371 mhz will be nice overclocking capability or not?thanks for your help guys.
p.s. above 1371 mhz even for quick benchmark getting too hot and i dont want to burn the card....above 1371 mhz card star to be very complicat to overclock i have a lot of artifacting and i need to put say 1.4V to reach 1398 mhz and during loud voltage droops from 1.4V to 1.367V man that is a lot of vdroop.....vrm during 1371 mhz never past 68c.is compicated to deal whit vdroop on this card for me becose is very annoying and i am not just to deal whit this ****........ng VDROOP.
i cant break 1400 mhz barrier on air.i will get waterblock next monyh and thet we will see....


----------



## Kold

My car is artifacting at 1288mhz boost with the voltage bumped to 1.212. Very frustrating cause it wasn't artifacting at all for awhile there. Heaven really stresses these cards.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i7 4770k 4.6 ghz
> corsair ssd 840 pro 256 gb
> corsair vengance pro 1866 mhz
> evga gtx 780 classified 72.5 asic quality
> h 220 watercooling setup
> asus z 87 sabertooth
> overclocking to 1371 mhz i need to put slider in Classy Tool to 1.36.7V and on loud voltage will droop to 1.326V and will stay at that voltage during the loud.temp are around 82c and i am using gpu z to monitor voltages and graphic card clock....i am waitting for probe connector so that i can finally check voltages but i believe that readings from gpu z are not to far away from real voltages measured from dimm.
> so if is card using 1.326V on 1371 mhz will be nice overclocking capability or not?thanks for your help guys.
> p.s. above 1371 mhz even for quick benchmark getting too hot and i dont want to burn the card....above 1371 mhz card star to be very complicat to overclock i have a lot of artifacting and i need to put say 1.4V to reach 1398 mhz and during loud voltage droops from 1.4V to 1.367V man that is a lot of vdroop.....vrm during 1371 mhz never past 68c.is compicated to deal whit vdroop on this card for me becose is very annoying and i am not just to deal whit this ****........ng VDROOP.
> i cant break 1400 mhz barrier on air.i will get waterblock next monyh and thet we will see....


Those temps are really high, and likely why you are not going any higher. The H220 by itself can't handle your GPU and CPU overclocked that high. I would imagine you can go higher with a better cooling setup.

How did you determine overclocks stability?


----------



## gagac1971

i am using unigine valley and also bf4 and call of the duty ghost,but valley is the first thing that i trust.
are you saying that my artifacting above 1371 mhz are because of temp?


----------



## VSG

Valley is likely where you will see the most stable clocks, and if those clocks are also game stable then I am happy for you. Are you getting any artifacting in games at those clocks at all?

Did you do a log run of GPU-z to check for any throttling during Valley and/or gaming? I am not saying your artifacting is because of temps, I am saying that the cooler you are the likely you can safely overclock higher at the same volts.


----------



## gagac1971

and one more thing-i am using for every day gaming 1310 mhz and for that i need to put on classy tool 1.23750V but when gaming voltage droops to 1.216V and oscillating there-all of that values are from gpu z .is driving me crazy the fact that i actually don't know how voltage for certain is using this card but from here some days i will receive my payment and will send money to one friend from usa and he will send me the probe it connectors and finally will see the voltages....


----------



## gagac1971

say on 1371 mhz whit 1.326 V is rock solid in bf4 but you know tem is starting to reach values that i don't like to much and if i will try to get higher whit 1.326V card will crash.i need to put more voltage but temp don't aloud ....


----------



## VSG

Can't you use the LLC mod on that 780 Classy? That way you don't have to worry about any droop.


----------



## gagac1971

yep i will try.....
strange in bf4 1371 mhz i need 1.296V rock solid but for unigine valley i need for the same overclock 1.326V i think that this win 8.1 pro dont like bencmark programs


----------



## DADDYDC650

I would like to puch my GTX 780 Classified even further. I'm currently stable at 1300Mhz using the skyn3t rev4 BIOS and I was wondering if it was possible to raise the voltage to 1.25v without the use of the Classified tool? I don't want to have to keep starting up the tool whenever I start my computer up again. Thanks in advance.


----------



## VSG

lol you failed to mention that! Yes, Win 8/8.1 is only better with 3dmark FS/FSE and just slightly at that but lower in all other synthetics I know of compared to Win 7.


----------



## gagac1971

i thing also that i will buy tomorrow 3d mark and will see.....


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> and one more thing-i am using for every day gaming 1310 mhz and for that i need to put on classy tool 1.23750V but when gaming voltage droops to 1.216V and oscillating there-all of that values are from gpu z .is driving me crazy the fact that i actually don't know how voltage for certain is using this card but from here some days i will receive my payment and will send money to one friend from usa and he will send me the probe it connectors and finally will see the voltages....


Your card is not drooping. GPU-Z doesn't know how to read the card correctly. So when your voltage goes up under load, it gets confused and is telling you otherwise unless you have a faulty card. Since you have a decent overclock on air, that is highly unlikely. Since I have a TiC, I will let TiN give you some DMM readings on this thread at kingpincooling.com.

Here is the pertinent thread.
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2549

The guy had the same complaint as you, heavy drooping noticed under software (GPU-Z). TiN at kingpincooling took notice and decided to show him why he should not trust GPU-Z by grabbing a card off of EVGA's assembly line. He then tested the card at 1.35 set. Idle read 1.357, under load it climbed to 1.404 under DMM.

So what happens is when your card goes under load is that it starts to droop. The Power management section sees this and increases the voltage to compensate. It is designed to go a bit overboard with compensation to help with stability. This all happens in a fraction of a second. So when you are running 1.35, your card is probably in the range of 1.4 before you can blink. GPU-Z will say otherwise the entire time.

So your card at 1.326 is probably around 1.375-1.38 actual going by TiN's measurements. That is why increasing your voltage isn't getting you anywhere over 1.326. You are already over it by a good margin and the heat load is overcoming your coolers abilities. I would personally back down the overvoltage a bit. Most likely the loss of a little clock speed will not be noticed and you won't stress the GPU nearly so much.

I hope this helps put you at ease a bit about the droop.


----------



## Kold

So Heaven stresses these cards more than Valley?

Also, I want to share my results with overclocking the memory on the Ti Classified. It honestly has barely any effect. This is with the latest Skyn3t bios w/ Boost disabled. Power Target at 100% and voltage left to default. I am not sure how the memory clock would affect FPS with power limit increased or voltage increased.

*Base Memory Clock*
FPS:70.7
Score:2957
Min FPS:28.9
Max FPS:134.6

*+200 Memory Clock* It seems like +200 is the sweet spot if you are going to try to OC. Notice the Minimum FPS takes a nice jump.
FPS:71.7
Score:3000
Min FPS:36.0
Max FPS:135.0

*+300 Memory Clock*
FPS:72.1
Score:3019
Min FPS:35.8
Max FPS:140.2

*+400 Memory Clock*
FPS:72.5
Score:3032
Min FPS:36.4
Max FPS:137.0


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> So Heaven stresses these cards more than Valley?


Yeah heaven 4.0 is more stressful then valley. And 3dmark11 and firestrike are more stressful then both valley and heaven.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Yeah heaven 4.0 is more stressful then valley. And 3dmark11 and firestrike are more stressful then both valley and heaven.


So weird, I can have stable clocks in Fire Strike and /Extreme, but as soon as I run Heaven, there is artifacting. It could be that Fire Strike is a lot darker of a video/benchmark whereas Heaven is brighter with its skies and stuff. So it is easier to notice maybe.


----------



## SDhydro

Check and make sure its not something to do with your memory overclock. Valley and heaven are known to love memory overclock and scale well with memory increase.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Which program is more accurate in regards to GPU clocks, GPU Z or EVGA Precision? At +190 core using the skyn3t rev4 BIOS flashed onto my 780 Classy, EVGA precision reads 1293Mhz while GPU Z reads exactly 1300Mhz. Anyone?

Last of all, would it be possible to modify skyn3t's BIOS and up the voltage to 1.25v? I don't want to apply a higher voltage using the Classy Voltage Tool whenever I turn my PC on.

Update: Just ran Valley and it states my 780 Classy is running at 1300Mhz. Hmmmm...

Unigine Heaven benchmark also reports 1300Mhz at +190 (using skyn3t bios) on the core using EVGA Precision.


----------



## Kold

I think I'm just going to throw in the towel. There are too many variables for me to find 3 or 4 good profiles for daily use. I can do 1385mhz on air but I don't remember what I had set the voltage to lol.

I think I'm going to settle around 1250mhz and call it a day! Flashing to skyn3t with boost enabled to see how that is.

Also, is ftw_2002 the same as xti? Are they better than skyn3t's? There isn't much info on them on the OP on page 1.


----------



## osarion

Is there any chance of adding a description to the different bios on the first page? Or if nothing else can someone reply with the descriptions and I'll take notes.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Which program is more accurate in regards to GPU clocks, GPU Z or EVGA Precision? At +190 core using the skyn3t rev4 BIOS flashed onto my 780 Classy, EVGA precision reads 1293Mhz while GPU Z reads exactly 1300Mhz. Anyone?
> 
> Last of all, would it be possible to modify skyn3t's BIOS and up the voltage to 1.25v? I don't want to apply a higher voltage using the Classy Voltage Tool whenever I turn my PC on.
> 
> Update: Just ran Valley and it states my 780 Classy is running at 1300Mhz. Hmmmm...
> 
> Unigine Heaven benchmark also reports 1300Mhz at +190 (using skyn3t bios) on the core using EVGA Precision.


Use the monitoring of AB or GPUz like so:


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Which program is more accurate in regards to GPU clocks, GPU Z or EVGA Precision? At +190 core using the skyn3t rev4 BIOS flashed onto my 780 Classy, EVGA precision reads 1293Mhz while GPU Z reads exactly 1300Mhz. Anyone?
> 
> Last of all, would it be possible to modify skyn3t's BIOS and up the voltage to 1.25v? I don't want to apply a higher voltage using the Classy Voltage Tool whenever I turn my PC on.
> 
> Update: Just ran Valley and it states my 780 Classy is running at 1300Mhz. Hmmmm...
> 
> Unigine Heaven benchmark also reports 1300Mhz at +190 (using skyn3t bios) on the core using EVGA Precision.


780s use 13 Mhz bins. So if you are above the bin, you get dropped down to it. 1300 Mhz is in the 1293 bin, so your card runs at 1296. Heaven and GPU-Z don't read this correctly. IIRC the first page of the 780 ti owners club may show the chart if your curious.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> I think I'm just going to throw in the towel. There are too many variables for me to find 3 or 4 good profiles for daily use. I can do 1385mhz on air but I don't remember what I had set the voltage to lol.
> 
> I think I'm going to settle around 1250mhz and call it a day! Flashing to skyn3t with boost enabled to see how that is.
> 
> Also, is ftw_2002 the same as xti? Are they better than skyn3t's? There isn't much info on them on the OP on page 1.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osarion*
> 
> Is there any chance of adding a description to the different bios on the first page? Or if nothing else can someone reply with the descriptions and I'll take notes.


XTi, FtW2002, and evga's secret bios are all the same IIRC. I can't remember who verified that. If not, they are VERY similar. I don't recall ever gaining anything going from FTW2002 to XTI to the latest EVGA email bios. I can't recall anyone else either getting anything different from them.

Skyn3t has several, they all are similar. He builds them off what is already out there which are the above. The latest is probably the "best" if you need to crown one in regards to the TiC. It is built off the official evga bios that you need to email them for.

I run the latest skyn3t with no issues on a TiC. Have no real gains from previous releases either from him. The main differences in skyn3t releases has to do with how the power target is handled (and how much) along with boost settings.

For the regular Classy, I think the second to last and the last bios he released are the one's most classy users use.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Thanks for the replies and + rep goes to Deaf Jam and MrTOOSHORT.

Question, I know a lot of folks here claim that their max stable clocks is such and such but what I'm thinking is, what makes a card truly stable? I can run my 780 Classy at 1350Mhz for 2 hours running Unigine Heaven and before it crashes yet I can play BF4/Crysis 3 for hours on end without issue. I doubt many of these folks at their max "stable" clocks can run Heaven for 2+ hours without issue let alone 24/7 like some may claim. I guess if they can game without issue, they can say their max clocks are 24/7 stable even though they never play for that long....


----------



## Kold

My max is 1293 @1.212v. I'm happy with that. Almost made 50th place in the top 100 fire strike hall of fame.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Thanks for the replies and + rep goes to Deaf Jam and MrTOOSHORT.
> 
> Question, I know a lot of folks here claim that their max stable clocks is such and such but what I'm thinking is, what makes a card truly stable? I can run my 780 Classy at 1350Mhz for 2 hours running Unigine Heaven and before it crashes yet I can play BF4/Crysis 3 for hours on end without issue. I doubt many of these folks at their max "stable" clocks can run Heaven for 2+ hours without issue let alone 24/7 like some may claim. I guess if they can game without issue, they can say their max clocks are 24/7 stable even though they never play for that long....


Don't be so sure that a given benchmark is the end all be all when it comes to stability. There are games that are hell on cards as well. FarCry 3 will crash on the splash screen for me at 1300 on up, yet I can bench at same voltage a whole 50 MHz higher at same voltage. If I skip the screen and boost my clocks in game, I still will crash rather quickly without a little more voltage. Yet I'm bench stable. Stability is usually rather relative for graphics cards. Lots of ways to fail and lots of different uses muddies the picture. Heaven and Valley really tell me nothing in terms of stability because I'm chained to Autodesk products right now.

I lose 130 MHz when I open Simulation CFD if I want to be stable over my gaming overclock. I also dropped my memory down as it doesn't matter. Nvidia wants me to have a professional card to get smooth scrolling in professional software. Eventually, usually ten+ hours into a simulation for maximum anguish, the driver falls over and I'm unable to recover. After dropping a bin each time it happened, I finally just dropped a bunch to be done with it.

When it is running, I may be browsing the web or doing reports at most. The GPU is doing next to nothing and maybe a gig of ram used by it at most. My CPU is at heavily overclocked running at 100% across all four cores, all 32 gigs of ram are eaten up, and another 30 to 60 gigs usually in the page file all very active, yet the GPU that is doing nearly nothing is my problem. Go figure that one out.

You have this same issue with what people say is their maximum overclock. If you did yours at room temperature, they might have done theirs with the PC sitting outside surrounded by snow. You just have to take in the information with the knowledge that things aren't always going to match your definition.


----------



## milcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milcs*
> 
> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I have been enjoying my 780 classy for a few weeks now... I am on my second card, after having the 1st RMAed because of a noisy cooler. This one is not noisy and, as a bonus, actually OCs a bit better than my first card (and has a higher ASIC score, which might in part explain the better OC).
> 
> Probably due to being a better OCer, I am worried that this card is running hotter than my 1st card. In fact, in most games, the card quickly reaches the 70ºC and, most of the times, hovers around 75ºC. Certain games, like Bioshock Infinite, for example, without vsync the card can reach 80ºC. The fan profile I have is quite aggressive an is set up at temperature+10% fan speed (meaning, at 75ºC, the fans will be screaming at 85%).
> In addition, in tests like OC scanner, the temperatures shoot past the 80ºC (even with the fans at full blast).
> 
> This is in contrast with my previous card, where the temperatures rarely went above 75ºC (in any circumstances). In fact, in gaming, my first card rarely reached 70ºC.
> 
> So... should I worry? Why is this card running so much hotter? Isn't 80ºC quite a lot for this card? Can I have a somehow defective cooling system?
> Any opinions/suggestions would be really appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!


In the hopes my post gets some attention, I am bumping it here. I hope I can have some input on this to understand if I might have a problem with my 780 classy.
Thanks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milcs*
> 
> In the hopes my post gets some attention, I am bumping it here. I hope I can have some input on this to understand if I might have a problem with my 780 classy.
> Thanks


Change the thermal paste. Very easy to do.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I had coil whine before I replaced my rather old Antec 750. Never had it until the TiC. Since replacing I have had no more coil whine or scary machine gun sounds at high voltages.
> 
> As for as your issue with the load while idle. I would first try DDU in safe mode to uninstall all graphics drivers and reinstall before going through RMA.


It is beginning to look like it is my PSU to blame- the Seasonic units are known for coil whine. I got this AX860 as an RMA replacement for my AX850 which blew, so if I RMA the AX860 I will just end up getting sent another AX860 (which may hopefully not have coil whine). My HX750 had coil whine while on standby, I got rid of this by turning off power on by PCI-E, so maybe there is some tweaks I could try.

Thanks for the driver suggestion, I am sure I got rid of all traces but there could be some traces still lurking there somewhere. I'll give it another looking at.

How safe is DDU? Would DriverSweeper not suffice?


----------



## milcs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Change the thermal paste. Very easy to do.


I will, but before I do it, I really just wanted to have some info from owners and their temps.


----------



## bogie89

i have another question guys...
yesterday i realized that i have done a mistake, i have applied the thermal pad only on the red square and not in the yellow one
this is the picture:

have i to disassemble it and apply another thermal pad in the yellow zone or can i go on without problems?

sorry for my bad english and thanks for the attention


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> i have another question guys...
> yesterday i realized that i have done a mistake, i have applied the thermal pad only on the red square and not in the yellow one
> this is the picture:
> 
> have i to disassemble it and apply another thermal pad in the yellow zone or can i go on without problems?
> 
> sorry for my bad english and thanks for the attention


Put thermal pads on the yellow area also.


----------



## bogie89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Put thermal pads on the yellow area also.


so I might have done the damage in the meantime?


----------



## szeged

i dont think you would have damaged it in a short amount of time, just go back and put some thermal pads on there and forget that you didnt put any on before


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Put thermal pads on the yellow area also.


What are these said thermal pads, and what purpose do they serve?

Are they the same as the pads on the back of backplates?


----------



## bogie89

ok thankyou!
i have also oc'ed the card in this week ant it was unstable with hight voltage....maybe it was due to this lack....


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> My max is 1293 @1.212v. I'm happy with that. Almost made 50th place in the top 100 fire strike hall of fame.


I'm so jealous of you, my Classy only does 1202 stable with 1.212v







. I hope to have this water cooled some day but it's so damn expensive.


----------



## khemist

I've been playing bf4 all morning at 1250 core just fine, going to crank it up a bit more now.


----------



## gamerman1983

Could people post there Asic quality for 780 classified, mine is 76.7% just wond how mine sits with others


----------



## osarion

Here are some to compare with. http://www.overclock.net/t/1423655/gtx-780-asic-quality


----------



## VindalooJim

From what I've heard, GPU-Z ASIC score doesn't mean a great deal.

For what it's worth mine is 71.2%


----------



## khemist

64.8 for me, seems to be a pretty good clocker.


----------



## Seid Dark

64.2% here.


----------



## DADDYDC650

After running my 780 Classified at 1306/7Ghz for awhile at 1.21v, I decided to run Heaven benchmark for a couple of hours. It crashed at the two hour mark. Even though my card never crashed during the times I gamed, I decided to run at 1260Mhz/7.5Ghz @ 1.21v. So far, it's been running stable at these speeds while running Heaven for 4 hours now. Seems like I got a good one.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> It is beginning to look like it is my PSU to blame- the Seasonic units are known for coil whine. I got this AX860 as an RMA replacement for my AX850 which blew, so if I RMA the AX860 I will just end up getting sent another AX860 (which may hopefully not have coil whine). My HX750 had coil whine while on standby, I got rid of this by turning off power on by PCI-E, so maybe there is some tweaks I could try.
> 
> Thanks for the driver suggestion, I am sure I got rid of all traces but there could be some traces still lurking there somewhere. I'll give it another looking at.
> 
> How safe is DDU? Would DriverSweeper not suffice?


\

I would make a system restore point first. Then uninstall your drivers, reboot and run DDU.in safe mode. Reboot and reinstall drivers.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> After running my 780 Classified at 1306/7Ghz for awhile at 1.21v, I decided to run Heaven benchmark for a couple of hours. It crashed at the two hour mark. Even though my card never crashed during the times I gamed, I decided to run at 1260Mhz/7.5Ghz @ 1.21v. So far, it's been running stable at these speeds while running Heaven for 4 hours now. Seems like I got a good one.


I'm with you bro. 1300/1303MHz is RIGHT as the edge of stable for me @1.212v in the LN2 bios. I set my profiles and the highest I am gonna run the card for daily use will be 1270MHz and most of the time at 1200MHz or stock. My memory is a monster as I can run it at +400. If I do +500, I get green artifacting. I have not even bothered to try +450. I ran a bunch of Vallley runs with just the memory OCed to +100, +200, +300, and +400. Between +0 and +400 there was a 2FPS increase, lol. It's almost pointless. The one thing I did notice was at +200 or higher, my lowest FPS was 10FPS higher. So +200 is my sweet spot.




Also for the thread OP, here is my GPU-Z validation:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kf67p/


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yep, GK110s over 1200MHz, real beasts!









I have mine @1280Mhz stable in Far Cry 3 for hours.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yep, GK110s over 1200MHz, real beasts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mine @1280Mhz stable in Far Cry 3 for hours.


you droppin your kingpin for a regular classy? how far did your kingpin go and at what volts btw? just curious to compare my latest run.


----------



## VindalooJim

As soon as my classy hit ~60% fan speed the fans start producing a metallic rattling noise.

Reading the EVGA forums it seems this is a common issue. Anyone here have fan noise issue?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> As soon as my classy hit ~60% fan speed the fans start producing a metallic rattling noise.
> 
> Reading the EVGA forums it seems this is a common issue. Anyone here have fan noise issue?


Before watercooling, yep. Just set a custom fan curve that doesn't stop at where your card resonates. My was loud around 40 and 65 percent, so my fan curve was a horizontal line through each of those points to skip them. Still wasn't the quietest cooler I've had on a card by far, but it became far more tolerable.

You can also use thermal / electrical tape to tape fins together or secure fins to the parts they are rattling against. I don't see that point in RMAing has you have a decent shot of having to RMA all over again unfortunately.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you droppin your kingpin for a regular classy? how far did your kingpin go and at what volts btw? just curious to compare my latest run.


Not sure what to do, still have the Kingpin. Might wait a month and order another Kingpin and take another shot at the lottery.

I can go 1.425v with the tool when in ambient, but when the rig is outside in the cold, 1.35v is the max I can go before I get weird graphic glitches or color screen. Very weird when considering I load under 20'C in the cold weather. Tried a VGA cable and same thing.

Everything is running good atm, so I'm happy with that.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Whenever I purchase a card, it's usually the best one at the moment. I've come to realize after years and years of upgrades that in regards to GPU's, it's really not worth spending the extra cash on anything other than reference. The only exception is if the stock cooler is str8 garbage. The only reason to spend more money on factory overclocked/custom cards is if you are benching, have money to spend and don't care about saving money or simply want a bigger e-peen.

Sorry if I sound like a downer. I'm guilty of wanting the best custom/factory overclocked card myself. I've come to live with my problem and at the end of the day, I enjoy my PC toys.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Not sure what to do, still have the Kingpin. Might wait a month and order another Kingpin and take another shot at the lottery.
> 
> I can go 1.425v with the tool when in ambient, but when the rig is outside in the cold, 1.35v is the max I can go before I get weird graphic glitches or color screen. Very weird when considering I load under 20'C in the cold weather. Tried a VGA cable and same thing.
> 
> Everything is running good atm, so I'm happy with that.


thats weird

you need a new one









..... ill never buy another reference card unless the voltage is unlocked


----------



## Maxincredible52

I have a question ... now that i have two GTX 780 Classies with the hydro copper waterblock on them ... should i go with parallel or series?
thanks for your help


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thats weird
> 
> you need a new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... *ill never buy another reference card unless the voltage is unlocked*


This, definitely!!


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I'm so jealous of you, my Classy only does 1202 stable with 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hope to have this water cooled some day but it's so damn expensive.


Well, no need to be jealous lol. I was all happy. Had gotten some nice profiles setup and done testing/benching. I went to enjoy Lara's breasts on my new 1440p monitor and the game crashed about 10 minutes into the really graphically demanding into. It's Ironic, but the card will stay stable in Tomb Raider, Heaven, and 3DMark at 1270MHz w/ default voltage. As soon as I go to 1282MHz, it requires quite a large voltage bump to stay stable in everything. 1.212v has just been nothing but trouble and too much of a hassle. I probably should have gone with the SC, but e-Peen is always a good thing!!

The Ti is so fast, though, anything around 1200-1250MHz is really all you need and all I'm going to be using for my day to day.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Well, no need to be jealous lol. I was all happy. Had gotten some nice profiles setup and done testing/benching. I went to enjoy Lara's breasts on my new 1440p monitor and the game crashed about 10 minutes into the really graphically demanding into. It's Ironic, but the card will stay stable in Tomb Raider, Heaven, and 3DMark at 1270MHz w/ default voltage. As soon as I go to 1282MHz, it requires quite a large voltage bump to stay stable in everything. 1.212v has just been nothing but trouble and too much of a hassle. I probably should have gone with the SC, but e-Peen is always a good thing!!
> 
> The Ti is so fast, though, anything around 1200-1250MHz is really all you need and all I'm going to be using for my day to day.


Nice card! Do you have a 780 Classy or ti Classy?

I would have never of thought that Tomb Raider would push cards hard. I'll have to give it a try. I've decided to run my card at 1254/7.5Ghz. It should hold up well since I have no issues with running Heaven for hours, Crysis 3 and BF4. Only one way to find out....


----------



## Piciato

I am being featured in a website! Do check it out!

http://www.whattheyuse.com/2014/02/fitri-diy-setup-gaming-pc.html

Shoutout to skyn3t!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piciato*
> 
> I am being featured in a website! Do check it out!
> 
> http://www.whattheyuse.com/2014/02/fitri-diy-setup-gaming-pc.html
> 
> Shoutout to skyn3t!


Beauty of a system you got there. Congrats!


----------



## Piciato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Beauty of a system you got there. Congrats!


thank u!!


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxincredible52*
> 
> I have a question ... now that i have two GTX 780 Classies with the hydro copper waterblock on them ... should i go with parallel or series?
> thanks for your help


Series, unless your pump is absolutely awful.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxincredible52*
> 
> I have a question ... now that i have two GTX 780 Classies with the hydro copper waterblock on them ... should i go with parallel or series?
> thanks for your help


I personally run all my multi-GPU systems in parallel, I've found in the systems I've built, it looks the best, and it keeps the temps on all the cards within 1-2c of each other. Never had an issue with them that way.


----------



## deafboy

I also prefer parallel... Especially for 2 cards.


----------



## Maxincredible52

I have a laing d5 vario pump on maximum speed and i go res > pump > 360rad > 2x hydro coppers > cpu block > 240 rad > res
my question is what are the benefits of parallel/series? is my pump on setting 5 strong enough for series/parallel? what is recommended on hydro coppers?
hope this is not ot but i havent found anything on the internet...


----------



## gagac1971

i need your help guys ,i have
evga gtx 780 classified on air
asus z 87 sabertooth
corsair vengance pro 1866 mhz
i7 4770k 4.6 gssd samsung 840 pro 256 gb rapid mode on
cooler master pro silent 1000w
win 8.1 pro
nvidia driver 334.89
precision x
original bios 80.80.31.01.80 but modded by me whit skynet power target values-slider up yo 130%
problem is when i overclock above 1332 mhz is almost impossible to reach stability.for 1354 mhz i start to apply 1.26v to 1.36v and card will crash every time after 15 seconds.i am trying to play bf4 on that clock.i rise voltage whit classy voltage controler and also whit evbot but is the same thing,card will crash.it seems that i cant go above 1332 mhz but this card i know that can go higher for sure.i cant get it what is the problem.
p.s. doesn't matter if i will put even 1.4v card will crash,mean something is wrong but i cant discover....
1310 mhz i need 1.21V and is rock solid for hours playing bf4 and other games and also benchmarks but above that clock start to complicate a lot....


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i need your help guys ,i have
> evga gtx 780 classified on air
> asus z 87 sabertooth
> corsair vengance pro 1866 mhz
> i7 4770k 4.6 gssd samsung 840 pro 256 gb rapid mode on
> cooler master pro silent 1000w
> win 8.1 pro
> nvidia driver 334.89
> precision x
> original bios 80.80.31.01.80 but modded by me whit skynet power target values-slider up yo 130%
> problem is when i overclock above 1332 mhz is almost impossible to reach stability.for 1354 mhz i start to apply 1.26v to 1.36v and card will crash every time after 15 seconds.i am trying to play bf4 on that clock.i rise voltage whit classy voltage controler and also whit evbot but is the same thing,card will crash.it seems that i cant go above 1332 mhz but this card i know that can go higher for sure.i cant get it what is the problem.
> p.s. doesn't matter if i will put even 1.4v card will crash,mean something is wrong but i cant discover....
> 1310 mhz i need 1.21V and is rock solid for hours playing bf4 and other games and also benchmarks but above that clock start to complicate a lot....


Your problem is air cooling. Water cooling is needed for maximum overclocks. GK110 scales with temps, under 50C is preferred.


----------



## gagac1971

ok then you are saying that if i will overclock my card to 1354 mhz and temp during the loud don't pass 78c the problem whit crashes is not voltage or else but tem?
if i will overclock to 1310 mhz tem reaching 70c and card never crash rock solid......


----------



## phynce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxincredible52*
> 
> I have a laing d5 vario pump on maximum speed and i go res > pump > 360rad > 2x hydro coppers > cpu block > 240 rad > res
> my question is what are the benefits of parallel/series? is my pump on setting 5 strong enough for series/parallel? what is recommended on hydro coppers?
> hope this is not ot but i havent found anything on the internet...


I am currently looking in to a similar setup from the research I have done and what I have found I would recommend parallel.

Some reading http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?253337-Actual-influence-of-flow-rate-on-system-temps

Excerpt that made up my mind for me

Graphics Tests:

The graphics stress tests are obviously also influenced by flow rate, and we will see how below. CPU temperature is reported for reference only, since there is very little load on the CPU during intensive graphics (50% on one core, under Furmark).

We see a substantial increase in average GPU temperature from one card to two, ranging from 7.39 Â°C (calculated in Note 1) for a parallel setup to 7.99 Â°C for a serial (calculated in Note 2). But while 7 to 8 Â°C can seem like much, it is also important to remember that the overclock limitation in SLI mode was demonstrated during our initial setup NOT to be temperature related (see note in the above Methodology section).

Finally, note 3 is of particular interest within the framework of this study, because it shows that even at the GPU level, a parallel setup with modern blocks such as those presented here remains a superior solution to serial, as evidenced by a 0.6Â°C advantage of parallel over serial.


----------



## gagac1971

some min ago i was played bf4 on 1332 mhz and whit 1.24V and the cars crash after 1 hour and temp never passed 72c.....with this f....ing v droop is almost impossible to get certain voltage....about this crash problem is that voltage will not stay on 1.24v she will oscillate on that voltage from there card will crash sometimes because voltage droops from 1.24v to say 1.231v


----------



## gagac1971

i has run now valley on 1332 mhz whit 1.246V and was rock solid all of time on gtx 780 classified tem on 70 c now no crashes....


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> some min ago i was played bf4 on 1332 mhz and whit 1.24V and the cars crash after 1 hour and temp never passed 72c.....with this f....ing v droop is almost impossible to get certain voltage....about this crash problem is that voltage will not stay on 1.24v she will oscillate on that voltage from there card will crash sometimes because voltage droops from 1.24v to say 1.231v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i has run now valley on 1332 mhz whit 1.246V and was rock solid all of time on gtx 780 classified tem on 70 c now no crashes....


You will get different results with different apps / games. I had a 780 that would do 1,411 in Valley but I couldn't game like that. BF4 is notorious for not playing nice with OCed cards. Just because you can run Valley at 1,332 doesn't mean you can in BF4, FC3 etc.


----------



## Seid Dark

True. I can run Valley at 1280 but BF4 crashes over 1202. None of the benchmarks are reliable stability tests.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i has run now valley on 1332 mhz whit 1.246V and was rock solid all of time on gtx 780 classified tem on 70 c now no crashes....


Valley isn't too demanding. Run Heaven benchmark for 2-4 hours and it'll put a hurting on your card.


----------



## gagac1971

yep but it seems to me that everything that i run in valley is even more easy to run in bf4,in valley for 1335 mhz i need 1.256v but in bf4 for same clock i need 1.24v.....


----------



## Kold

I just don't feel comfortable blasting my card with those kinds of volts when I'm on air.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Valley isn't too demanding. Run Heaven benchmark for 2-4 hours and it'll put a hurting on your card.


This is definitely true for me. I think it's the Tessalation feature that Heaven has that causes the extra hurt. I think it's a great benchmark for finding a decent OC. As for BF4, I think it's more about EA's optimizations than card stability. I just run stock clocks or +50core +100mem when playing.


----------



## skyn3t

How things going here. I have read many pm's about GPU usage while gaming and mine.

If you are on Air don't Mine at all with a intensive heat 24/7 even in a low temp you will cook your vrm or other component in a long short time.

If you are gaming on Air make sure you have enough intake cold air going on into the GPU or it may cause serious heat issue affecting the memory and causing those funking line and dot's all over the screen.

I'm still trapped with my new work but I'm here most the time reading from subbed email. and just found out today that I was one of the [Nominations] The Most Helpful People on OC.net I have to thank you all too and







are on me today.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> How things going here. I have read many pm's about GPU usage while gaming and mine.
> 
> If you are on Air don't Mine at all with a intensive heat 24/7 even in a low temp you will cook your vrm or other component in a long short time.
> 
> If you are gaming on Air make sure you have enough intake cold air going on into the GPU or it may cause serious heat issue affecting the memory and causing those funking line and dot's all over the screen.
> 
> I'm still trapped with my new work but I'm here most the time reading from subbed email. and just found out today that I was one of the [Nominations] The Most Helpful People on OC.net I have to thank you all too and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are on me today.


Thank you for your contributions skyn3t! Where would we be without you?

I'm running my 780 Classified at 1.21v (skyn3t bios) with speeds of 1254Mhz on the core and memory at 7516Mhz. I have not touched the voltage on the memory and don't plan to. The highest temps I've seen are under 80c. I ran Heaven benchmark for 6 hours without issue at these speeds and max temp reported was 74c. My question is, are these speeds safe? I don't plan on mining. Just gaming for a few hours at a time.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> You can also use thermal / electrical tape to tape fins together or secure fins to the parts they are rattling against. I don't see that point in RMAing has you have a decent shot of having to RMA all over again unfortunately.


Yeah, I've read about this "fix" but I am extremely disappointed. This is my 6th EVGA card now and this is the first time I have an issue (well actually second time- I had a 670 which bricked after a couple of days). I expected much better QC from EVGA and for a £600 card.


----------



## Maxincredible52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phynce*
> 
> I am currently looking in to a similar setup from the research I have done and what I have found I would recommend parallel.
> 
> Some reading http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?253337-Actual-influence-of-flow-rate-on-system-temps
> 
> Excerpt that made up my mind for me
> 
> Graphics Tests:
> 
> The graphics stress tests are obviously also influenced by flow rate, and we will see how below. CPU temperature is reported for reference only, since there is very little load on the CPU during intensive graphics (50% on one core, under Furmark).
> 
> We see a substantial increase in average GPU temperature from one card to two, ranging from 7.39 Â°C (calculated in Note 1) for a parallel setup to 7.99 Â°C for a serial (calculated in Note 2). But while 7 to 8 Â°C can seem like much, it is also important to remember that the overclock limitation in SLI mode was demonstrated during our initial setup NOT to be temperature related (see note in the above Methodology section).
> 
> Finally, note 3 is of particular interest within the framework of this study, because it shows that even at the GPU level, a parallel setup with modern blocks such as those presented here remains a superior solution to serial, as evidenced by a 0.6Â°C advantage of parallel over serial.


Thanks man ... that review is really good and now i will also go with parallel ^^ i can´t wait to see how it actually performs ^^


----------



## alancsalt

The 780 Ti Classy made it to Australia and promptly sold out.

Quote:


> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified ACX 3GB
> $979.00 SOLD OUT, NO ETA


PCCaseGear

We might never see KingPins direct from our Australian retailers.....


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> some min ago i was played bf4 on 1332 mhz and whit 1.24V and the cars crash after 1 hour and temp never passed 72c.....with this f....ing v droop is almost impossible to get certain voltage....about this crash problem is that voltage will not stay on 1.24v she will oscillate on that voltage from there card will crash sometimes because voltage droops from 1.24v to say 1.231v


Gagac1971: Go to my post here, http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/9880#post_21877871 This talks about your alleged vdroop and has a link with pictures. Read what I typed and follow the link and you will find out you have no vdroop. With pictures of the proof from someone affiliated with EVGA. You are just at your limit for air, that is why your stability is trash and voltage doesn't help.

TLDR: No vdroop.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Gagac1971: Go to my post here, http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/9880#post_21877871 This talks about your alleged vdroop and has a link with pictures. Read what I typed and follow the link and you will find out you have no vdroop. With pictures of the proof from someone affiliated with EVGA. You are just at your limit for air, that is why your stability is trash and voltage doesn't help.
> 
> TLDR: No vdroop.


ok thanks men but my temp say whit 1.3v never past 75c but card will crash.i will check now


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Your card is not drooping. GPU-Z doesn't know how to read the card correctly. So when your voltage goes up under load, it gets confused and is telling you otherwise unless you have a faulty card. Since you have a decent overclock on air, that is highly unlikely. Since I have a TiC, I will let TiN give you some DMM readings on this thread at kingpincooling.com.
> 
> Here is the pertinent thread.
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2549
> 
> The guy had the same complaint as you, heavy drooping noticed under software (GPU-Z). TiN at kingpincooling took notice and decided to show him why he should not trust GPU-Z by grabbing a card off of EVGA's assembly line. He then tested the card at 1.35 set. Idle read 1.357, under load it climbed to 1.404 under DMM.
> 
> So what happens is when your card goes under load is that it starts to droop. The Power management section sees this and increases the voltage to compensate. It is designed to go a bit overboard with compensation to help with stability. This all happens in a fraction of a second. So when you are running 1.35, your card is probably in the range of 1.4 before you can blink. GPU-Z will say otherwise the entire time.
> 
> So your card at 1.326 is probably around 1.375-1.38 actual going by TiN's measurements. That is why increasing your voltage isn't getting you anywhere over 1.326. You are already over it by a good margin and the heat load is overcoming your coolers abilities. I would personally back down the overvoltage a bit. Most likely the loss of a little clock speed will not be noticed and you won't stress the GPU nearly so much.
> 
> I hope this helps put you at ease a bit about the droop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> ok thanks men but my temp say whit 1.3v never past 75c but card will crash.i will check now


yep i just follow your suggestion and i understand everything,from there just to tel you, imagine i will put 1.35v and readings in gpuz are 1.34v-maybe is going up to 1.4v like you sed- and i will try to reach 1371 mhz card will crash in 15 seconds but temp dont pass75c,from there you opinion is that on that voltages card dont suport 75c?and that heat will make instability and crash the card or card dont even let tem go higher then 75 and make card to crash?


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> yep i just follow your suggestion and i understand everything,from there just to tel you, imagine i will put 1.35v and readings in gpuz are 1.34v-maybe is going up to 1.4v like you sed- and i will try to reach 1371 mhz card will crash in 15 seconds but temp dont pass75c,from there you opinion is that on that voltages card dont suport 75c?and that heat will make instability and crash the card or card dont even let tem go higher then 75 and make card to crash?


ok i will try to overclock whit less voltages and i will spend some time playing whit that......


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> yep i just follow your suggestion and i understand everything,from there just to tel you, imagine i will put 1.35v and readings in gpuz are 1.34v-maybe is going up to 1.4v like you sed- and i will try to reach 1371 mhz card will crash in 15 seconds but temp dont pass75c,from there you opinion is that on that voltages card dont suport 75c?and that heat will make instability and crash the card or card dont even let tem go higher then 75 and make card to crash?


Yes. That is why many of us watercool.

This is gonna be simplified, but think of it this way. Your GPU has an energy limit, anything over is a crash. Voltage is energy, and heat is energy. So if you want to run high voltages, you have to get rid of more heat energy than low voltages. If not, it goes over this limit and crashes. If you run lower voltages, your card can tolerate higher heat energies because it has less voltage energy.

In general, the more voltage you put into your GPU, the lower of a maximum temperature it is going to be stable.

Some extreme examples from my rather sensitive card on benches under water:

1.5V I can run benches if I keep my core below ~35C. If it goes a bit above 35C, it crashes.

1.45V I can bench at or below 41C, 42C for more than a moment is a crash.

While the voltages are extreme, the underlying rule of thumb applies. More voltage means your card will tolerate less heat.


----------



## gagac1971

lol i tryed to overclock whit this values-1371 mhz 1.35v on classy tool from there by my friend deaf jam and tim voltage will increase up to say 1.4v during loud but card will crash in 20 seconds and temp even don't pass 65c.then i will rise voltage whit same 1371 mhz and again will crash past 20 seconds...... and rise again voltage even higher but crash again......i think that i will give up deaf jam......i cant put card higher then 1332 mhz no matter what voltage i will put.
p.s. i have nvidia 334.89 driver


----------



## tribolex

I play BF4 and Thief, 780ti Classy1293/8000Mhz with 1.3volt 24/7. Temps reach 82C. Playing this game on Ultra without 4xMSAA 2560x1440p ang get 110-120FPS. When I turn on 4xMSAA ~85FPS. In Metro no explosives with all the smoke and 64Players the FPS drops sometimes to 60 . 2560x1440p looks so amazing. It must be so awesome in 2years or so to play in 4k


----------



## tribolex

Is here somebody who could picture a DMM on a 780tiClassy?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> lol i tryed to overclock whit this values-1371 mhz 1.35v on classy tool from there by my friend deaf jam and tim voltage will increase up to say 1.4v during loud but card will crash in 20 seconds and temp even don't pass 65c.then i will rise voltage whit same 1371 mhz and again will crash past 20 seconds...... and rise again voltage even higher but crash again......i think that i will give up deaf jam......i cant put card higher then 1332 mhz no matter what voltage i will put.
> p.s. i have nvidia 334.89 driver


I think you've found your cards maximum under the cooling you have. No need to pump extra volts for a pittance of a gain and a higher chance of a dead card. We all want more, that is why we are here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tribolex*
> 
> Is here somebody who could picture a DMM on a 780tiClassy?


Are you looking for the read pts?

If so, you can use the probeit points on the card. Here is a thread for the 780 Classy read pts which are the same as the TiC.

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2549

If you don't have the connector, getting it or wiring offsets to the boards connector would be wise. You can kill your card if your bridge the wrong points.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> lol i tryed to overclock whit this values-1371 mhz 1.35v on classy tool from there by my friend deaf jam and tim voltage will increase up to say 1.4v during loud but card will crash in 20 seconds and temp even don't pass 65c.then i will rise voltage whit same 1371 mhz and again will crash past 20 seconds...... and rise again voltage even higher but crash again......i think that i will give up deaf jam......i cant put card higher then 1332 mhz no matter what voltage i will put.
> p.s. i have nvidia 334.89 driver


@gagac1971 It would be easier for others to help if you put your rig in your sig. You could either type it into your sig or use rigbuilder and then make that list part of your sig. That way it shows in every post.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> @gagac1971 It would be easier for others to help if you put your rig in your sig. You could either type it into your sig or use rigbuilder and then make that list part of your sig. That way it shows in every post.


thanks for advice alancsalt is already done ....


----------



## gagac1971

one more thing.....i had two gtx 680 classified and cards was beasts!!!!if i will apply 1.3v EVEN on gpu z was reading 1.3v and on gpu z voltages during loud was been always 1.3v.i know that 780 use different voltage controller chip and my opinion there is a big mistake from evga. i am sorry for next words but i am truly disappointing whit this card and i will sell him as soon as i can. i cant work whit this card and i was thinking to buy 780 ti classified but whit voltage controller chip i will not buy.....
f....k this vdroop or whatever else i am full of this card....just this night i crashed over 30 times trying to overclock......never again classified before cheeking how the card is performing........truly disappointing....
p.s. as you can see i am truly pist of....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> @gagac1971 It would be easier for others to help if you put your rig in your sig. You could either type it into your sig or use rigbuilder and then make that list part of your sig. That way it shows in every post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for advice alancsalt is already done ....
Click to expand...

Now, go into "Edit Signature" Then drop down one of the "Show off stuff in your signature tabs" and select your Rig, Click "Submit"
your Rig might not show in your Sig straight away


Spoiler: In case still doesn't show: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> I would click on the drop-down box and choose my rig preset. However, when I click the "Preview" button, all I get is an error message saying "You can't preview an empty text box". So I typed in, for example, the name of my rig in the text box with the rig already chosen in the drop-down box and it worked. As long as that the main text box is not empty that's all that matters I think.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Now, go into "Edit Signature" Then drop down one of the "Show off stuff in your signature tabs" and select your Rig, Click "Submit"
> your Rig might not show in your Sig straight away


i think that now is +-ok....


----------



## alancsalt

You got it.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> one more thing.....i had two gtx 680 classified and cards was beasts!!!!if i will apply 1.3v EVEN on gpu z was reading 1.3v and on gpu z voltages during loud was been always 1.3v.i know that 780 use different voltage controller chip and my opinion there is a big mistake from evga. i am sorry for next words but i am truly disappointing whit this card and i will sell him as soon as i can. i cant work whit this card and i was thinking to buy 780 ti classified but whit voltage controller chip i will not buy.....
> f....k this vdroop or whatever else i am full of this card....just this night i crashed over 30 times trying to overclock......never again classified before cheeking how the card is performing........truly disappointing....
> p.s. as you can see i am truly pist of....


I do not see what you are upset about, to be honest. You have quite a nice card that has simply met its best with the cooling that it has. The ACX is good to a point, but as soon as you start upping the voltage past 1.25v on air, the cooler simply cannot keep up with the GK110 chip.
No matter what other card you get, such as the DC2 or Windforce, the story will simply be the same. If you are disappointed, then you need to get it watercooled.
Under water, it is a completely different story.


----------



## Kold

I tested some of my overclocks in Skyrim with ultra mods like ENB Real Vision and tons of 2k/4k textures. At 1440p default Classy Ti settings, I get 44fps average. When I OC to 1250MHz (boost) I get 48fps average. And when I boost up to 1293mhz 51fps average. It seems like only certain games really love OCs and a lot of them barely get affected by OCs.

Either way, I love this card!

Oh, almost forgot to ask my question.. does Shadow Play take a bigger hit on FPS than FRAPS?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> one more thing.....i had two gtx 680 classified and cards was beasts!!!!if i will apply 1.3v EVEN on gpu z was reading 1.3v and on gpu z voltages during loud was been always 1.3v.i know that 780 use different voltage controller chip and my opinion there is a big mistake from evga. i am sorry for next words but i am truly disappointing whit this card and i will sell him as soon as i can. i cant work whit this card and i was thinking to buy 780 ti classified but whit voltage controller chip i will not buy.....
> f....k this vdroop or whatever else i am full of this card....just this night i crashed over 30 times trying to overclock......never again classified before cheeking how the card is performing........truly disappointing....
> p.s. as you can see i am truly pist of....


Well then go buy a locked 780 Ti and see how far you get. You will be dealing with real droop, not the imaginary one you refuse to accept doesn't exist on your card. I have explained it to you twice in the past month, as have others. I've even posted a link with pictures from someone affiliated with EVGA telling and showing you there is no droop on the very model of card you own. It also covers why GPU-Z is wrong.

You will also have no way to remove the very real droop that happens on other 780 Ti's because the LLC hack doesn't work on the Ti boards. So you will be limited to 1.212 volts with droop under load. Is that what you want to throw your money away on? A locked card with droop and no PWM adjustments for stability.

No other 780 Ti other than the classified can go over 1.212. No other 780 Ti comes without vdroop that I am aware of other than the Classified and KINGPIN. If you stay with the 780, you get the Lightning as your only other option. Good luck overclocking your ram, as you will have Elpida which is trash if you want to overclock.

Right now you have a solid card that more than likely can go higher if you can keep it cooler. Feeding it voltage like it is a goose your trying to fatten up and eat it's liver isn't going to get you anywhere. That's not the way it works. You have a good overclock for air and room temperatures. Be happy with it. Another 50 Mhz will do squat for you in games anyhow.

A lot of maximum overclocks posted aren't on air and aren't taken at normal room temperatures. They are taken in winter weather and often under water. Your not going to curb stomp everyone's cards in this thread that are voltage unlocked and underwater at winter temps when you are using air at normal indoor temps. Sorry to break it to you, it just isn't going to happen. Physics has rules, and they can't be broken buddy.

Either realize this and be happy or quit spamming the thread with your vdroop fantasy. You don't hear me talking about the Easter Bunny. Personally I'd much rather you realize this and be happy, but that is on you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> I tested some of my overclocks in Skyrim with ultra mods like ENB Real Vision and tons of 2k/4k textures. At 1440p default Classy Ti settings, I get 44fps average. When I OC to 1250MHz (boost) I get 48fps average. And when I boost up to 1293mhz 51fps average. It seems like only certain games really love OCs and a lot of them barely get affected by OCs.
> 
> Either way, I love this card!
> 
> Oh, almost forgot to ask my question.. does Shadow Play take a bigger hit on FPS than FRAPS?


Glad someone is happy with their card tonight. Anyhow, Shadow Play gives you less of an FPS hit. So you want to use Shadow Play.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Well then go buy a locked 780 Ti and see how far you get. You will be dealing with real droop, not the imaginary one you refuse to accept doesn't exist on your card. I have explained it to you twice in the past month, as have others. I've even posted a link with pictures from someone affiliated with EVGA telling and showing you there is no droop on the very model of card you own. It also covers why GPU-Z is wrong.
> 
> You will also have no way to remove the very real droop that happens on other 780 Ti's because the LLC hack doesn't work on the Ti boards. So you will be limited to 1.212 volts with droop under load. Is that what you want to throw your money away on? A locked card with droop and no PWM adjustments for stability.
> 
> No other 780 Ti other than the classified can go over 1.212. No other 780 Ti comes without vdroop that I am aware of other than the Classified and KINGPIN. If you stay with the 780, you get the Lightning as your only other option. Good luck overclocking your ram, as you will have Elpida which is trash if you want to overclock.
> 
> Right now you have a solid card that more than likely can go higher if you can keep it cooler. Feeding it voltage like it is a goose your trying to fatten up and eat it's liver isn't going to get you anywhere. That's not the way it works. You have a good overclock for air and room temperatures. Be happy with it. Another 50 Mhz will do squat for you in games anyhow.
> 
> A lot of maximum overclocks posted aren't on air and aren't taken at normal room temperatures. They are taken in winter weather and often under water. Your not going to curb stomp everyone's cards in this thread that are voltage unlocked and underwater at winter temps when you are using air at normal indoor temps. Sorry to break it to you, it just isn't going to happen. Physics has rules, and they can't be broken buddy.
> 
> Either realize this and be happy or quit spamming the thread with your vdroop fantasy. You don't hear me talking about the Easter Bunny. Personally I'd much rather you realize this and be happy, but that is on you.
> Glad someone is happy with their card tonight. Anyhow, Shadow Play gives you less of an FPS hit. So you want to use Shadow Play.


thanks Deaf Jam you are truly gentleman.......i will keep this card and stop writing here about it and about my specific problem.....soon i will put a card on water,i think next month and then i will see wats happens.......thanks again for all of your help Deaf Jam.....
p.s. you are saying that the problem is whit temperatures but my man TEMP DON'T REACH EVEN 80C NEVER DURING THAT OVERCLOCKING!!!!!THEN HOW I REACH TEP' LEVEL SINCE I DON'T PASS 80C?that i cant get it to my skull....


----------



## Kimir

80°c on core? that's already to much, imagine the VRM temp...


----------



## alancsalt

Whether it is the temp of some other component, whether it is just the limit of your card, none of us ever knows for certain if there wasn't SOME WAY to get that little bit more.......

If you've got the overclocking bug, water is the next move up for meaningful gains. If you've got it bad you could then resort to phase, cascade, dice and finally end up on LN2, to get even faster.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Whether it is the temp of some other component, whether it is just the limit of your card, none of us ever knows for certain if there wasn't SOME WAY to get that little bit more.......
> 
> If you've got the overclocking bug, water is the next move up for meaningful gains. If you've got it bad you could then resort to phase, cascade, dice and finally end up on LN2, to get even *faster*.


helium? no thanks, not cold enough. BRB renting a spaceship to europa to overclock the kingpin.


----------



## wstanci3

I am just going to post my question here for the sake of it being relevant.

Just a general question to those that might know about the GK110 chip.
Just fiddling with the voltage of my card at stock (1.175v) and trying to figure its limit. On BF4, for example, I can play at 1300mhz until it reaches ~57 degrees celsius. Then it artifacts, but no driver crash. Obviously, it is unstable but it does not seem to have met its "limit" at that voltage. I plan to see if this continues with Heaven, Valley, etc.
My question is: What seems to be the sweet spot for the GK110 chip? When I was doing other benchmarks for the Ti Classy, the card would start to artifact around 65 degrees Celsius. But the KPE is quite different. With some more cold, the card would do much better, obviously, but for the sake of curiosity I am wondering.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 80°c on core? that's already to much, imagine the VRM temp...


vrm during that overclock tempt never pass 65c....


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> thanks Deaf Jam you are truly gentleman.......i will keep this card and stop writing here about it and about my specific problem.....soon i will put a card on water,i think next month and then i will see wats happens.......thanks again for all of your help Deaf Jam.....
> p.s. you are saying that the problem is whit temperatures but my man TEMP DON'T REACH EVEN 80C NEVER DURING THAT OVERCLOCKING!!!!!THEN HOW I REACH TEP' LEVEL SINCE I DON'T PASS 80C?that i cant get it to my skull....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> I am just going to post my question here for the sake of it being relevant.
> 
> Just a general question to those that might know about the GK110 chip.
> Just fiddling with the voltage of my card at stock (1.175v) and trying to figure its limit. On BF4, for example, I can play at 1300mhz until it reaches ~57 degrees celsius. Then it artifacts, but no driver crash. Obviously, it is unstable but it does not seem to have met its "limit" at that voltage. I plan to see if this continues with Heaven, Valley, etc.
> My question is: What seems to be the sweet spot for the GK110 chip? When I was doing other benchmarks for the Ti Classy, the card would start to artifact around 65 degrees Celsius. But the KPE is quite different. With some more cold, the card would do much better, obviously, but for the sake of curiosity I am wondering.


It seems that as core frequency and volts increase, artifacts happen at lower temperatures than when running stock. I remember a few posts in here where people were artifacting with some pretty decent overclocks but their cards never broke 70C. I don't know why, but I've observed it reading through the thread quite a few times. There are more variables than just temperature, and probably other variables that we don't know about.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> It seems that as core frequency and volts increase, artifacts happen at lower temperatures than when running stock. I remember a few posts in here where people were artifacting with some pretty decent overclocks but their cards never broke 70C. I don't know why, but I've observed it reading through the thread quite a few times. There are more variables than just temperature, and probably other variables that we don't know about.


Very true, thank you for your input.
However, I think I may have found an answer to my question unfortunate as it may be.
When I was running Valley this morning to get the best temps out of it, I noticed that my GPU usage was never going over 85% during the run. In fact, I put everything to bone stock and the usage never went above 75%. It seems that the overclock is not getting fully tested.
I have no idea what is going on here, though.
Tried LN2/ Normal bioses, put CPU overclock to default, reinstalled driver, still no change.

Anyone who can help would be appreciated.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Very true, thank you for your input.
> However, I think I may have found an answer to my question unfortunate as it may be.
> When I was running Valley this morning to get the best temps out of it, I noticed that my GPU usage was never going over 85% during the run. In fact, I put everything to bone stock and the usage never went above 75%. It seems that the overclock is not getting fully tested.
> I have no idea what is going on here, though.
> Tried LN2/ Normal bioses, put CPU overclock to default, reinstalled driver, still no change.
> 
> Anyone who can help would be appreciated.


Run DDU (get it from guru 3D) and then reinstall your drivers with a clean install. DDU will clear out old drivers which has helped some with your problem.

Valley can be weird sometimes, check your GPU usage in Heaven, Firestrike, gaming etc.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Run DDU (get it from guru 3D) and then reinstall your drivers with a clean install. DDU will clear out old drivers which has helped some with your problem.
> 
> Valley can be weird sometimes, check your GPU usage in Heaven, Firestrike, gaming etc.


I will, thank you.
The problem still persists in Heaven and in BF4( ~77-78% usage). Haven't tried Firestrike yet, but I think it will be the same outcome.
I will be come back with some answers.
Thank you for your help so far.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> I will, thank you.
> The problem still persists in Heaven and in BF4( ~77-78% usage). Haven't tried Firestrike yet, but I think it will be the same outcome.
> I will be come back with some answers.
> Thank you for your help so far.


The only other thing I can think of is to check your windows power plan and mess with that. I run a Balanced plan and hit 100% usage. Maybe try switching to the Performance plan and see what happens?

The other time I've seen GPU clocks languishing is when the CPU is weak, but you've got a strong CPU so that can't be it. Still, keep an eye on your CPU usage while benching / gaming?


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> The only other thing I can think of is to check your windows power plan and mess with that. I run a Balanced plan and hit 100% usage. Maybe try switching to the Performance plan and see what happens?
> 
> The other time I've seen GPU clocks languishing is when the CPU is weak, but you've got a strong CPU so that can't be it. Still, keep an eye on your CPU usage while benching / gaming?


I plan to check cpu usage. Don't really know what to use. OCCT?
Uninstalled drivers with clean install from DDU and checking benchmarks now. It states now that GPU load is 98/99% which is where it should be. But the power usage is still hovering ~75%.

Just now tried to do another run. My pc just randomly restarted. I guess all eyes are pointing to the PSU now.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> I plan to check cpu usage. Don't really know what to use. OCCT?
> Uninstalled drivers with clean install from DDU and checking benchmarks now. It states now that GPU load is 98/99% which is where it should be. But the power usage is still hovering ~75%.
> 
> Just now tried to do another run. My pc just randomly restarted. I guess all eyes are pointing to the PSU now.


Don't worry about power usage. It has different definitions but I think it's just the power the card is using relative to the TDP that is set for the card.

For CPU usage you can use the Windows Task Manager or HWInfo.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> It seems that as core frequency and volts increase, artifacts happen at lower temperatures than when running stock. I remember a few posts in here where people were artifact with some pretty decent overclocks but their cards never broke 70C. I don't know why, but I've observed it reading through the thread quite a few times. There are more variables than just temperature, and probably other variables that we don't know about.


men i finally get it to my skull deaf jam was wright in all .if you will add more voltage card will tolerate less temp target....if i will run valley on 1360 MHz whit 1.25v everything is rock solid until i reach around 67c then card start to artifact just a little bit and over 68c star to artifact allot until i reach 72c and card crash.
for now until i will get water block i am gaming on 1306 MHz just whit stock voltage rock solid all day on but temp cant reach 74c if reach card will crash.i am stable on 1306 MHz on stock voltage-great card, but meant to be water cooled.....again thanks for all help from deaf jam he is such of great person and helped me a lot to understand how this card work....


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Don't worry about power usage. It has different definitions but I think it's just the power the card is using relative to the TDP that is set for the card.
> 
> For CPU usage you can use the Windows Task Manager or HWInfo.


Checked my cpu usage when I benchmarked Valley. I set the overclock to 4.5ghz to check the usage. On Hwinfo, it was showing a constant x45 multiplier, there were no dips, save for it dropping to 4499 on occasion.
And checking Firestrike Extreme and comparing to others, I am way low of the normal. At bone stock, I have a Firestrike Extreme of 5497, which is way low.
I don't know what to make of this.

I wonder if this is a psu problem or a hardware problem with my card?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> thanks Deaf Jam you are truly gentleman.......i will keep this card and stop writing here about it and about my specific problem.....soon i will put a card on water,i think next month and then i will see wats happens.......thanks again for all of your help Deaf Jam.....
> p.s. you are saying that the problem is whit temperatures but my man TEMP DON'T REACH EVEN 80C NEVER DURING THAT OVERCLOCKING!!!!!THEN HOW I REACH TEP' LEVEL SINCE I DON'T PASS 80C?that i cant get it to my skull....


when overvolting 80c is very high. I don't have any specific data to back it up, but when I would reach about 60-70c when above about 1.3v I would see a lot of artifacts and the additional voltage didn't even seem to help. Once I finally put my 780 under water it made such a huge difference. I have been trying to tell people since the 780 release that you really can't judge the performance of these classified cards on air. My card was like night and day going to water. A lot of other cards i had like locked 680's and titans didn't really change much going to water but the additional voltage we have to play with really makes use of the colder temps water can provide. it's an amazing difference.

So even though you think your temps are good and you should be able to push farther it's not the case. You need to try and bring them below 60c under full load to start to push your card further in my opinion.

Also did you try using the pwm control for additional stability. it should help increase voltage under load.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> thanks Deaf Jam you are truly gentleman.......i will keep this card and stop writing here about it and about my specific problem.....soon i will put a card on water,i think next month and then i will see wats happens.......thanks again for all of your help Deaf Jam.....
> p.s. you are saying that the problem is whit temperatures but my man TEMP DON'T REACH EVEN 80C NEVER DURING THAT OVERCLOCKING!!!!!THEN HOW I REACH TEP' LEVEL SINCE I DON'T PASS 80C?that i cant get it to my skull....


Ok, let's see if I can help you then.

We will assume some simplified rules of thermodynamics and heat transfer to make the explanation easier and remove some math.

Let us assume that your GPU can handle 100 pts of energy. Anything under, the card runs, anything over, you get a crash. Also, temperature is energy and voltage is energy.

High temps are higher energy than low temps. Low voltage is lower energy than high voltage. These charts are not accurate, but rough estimates to illustrate what is happening.

So, let's make a chart of voltage energy and heat energy.

Voltage........... Energy..........Increase in energy from previous step
Stock ............ 5 pts
1.2 ................10 pts ........................5 pts
1.25 .............. 17 pts .......................... 7 pts
1.3.................. 27 pts ........................ 10 pts
1.35 ................40 pts ...........................13 pts.

As you can see, amount of energy increases more as you go higher. Now for temperature.

We will assume each degree C is 1 pt. of energy. That gives us this table

50C = 50 pts
60C = 60 pts
70C = 70 pts
80C = 80 pts
90C = 90 pts

So, we now have two tables describing our energy for both temperature and voltage. We also know that the card cannot handle over 100 pts of energy.

Let's combine the tables to see what we get

1.15v @ 90C = 5+90 pts = 95 pts. The card is fine with this as it is under it's 100 pt. limit
1.2V @ 90C = 10+90 pts = 100 pts. The card is at it's limits, but can still run as long as it doesn't go over 90 C
1.25V @ 80C = 17+80 pts = 97 pts. The card is fine here as it is under 100 pts.
1.25V @ 90C = 17+90 pts = 107 pts. The card crashes as it is over it's 100 pt limit

So now that we have started filling in the table, let us see what happens at higher voltage like you are desiring to run.

1.3 V takes up 27 pts of energy. 100-27 = 73 pts left for temperature. Since 1 pt = 1 degree C, we have 73C as the limit before the card has had too much. So now, by our example we know that anything over 73C will crash our cards at 1.3 volts.

At 1.35 V, 40 pts are taken up by voltage, that means we have only 60 left for temperature. So anything over 60 C will be too much for our card. That is why your card was crashing at 80C, you were over your cards limit.

This is why cooling is important. Temperature is a measure of energy as is voltage.

Now, why does water cool better than air? The answer has to do with how much energy one unit of air can hold compared to one equally sized unit of water. This is measured by how much energy it takes to raise a unit 1 degree C.

Air has a heat capacitance of 1 kJ/kg C
Water has a heat capacitance of 4 kJ/kg C

So now we see that water, with all things being equal, is 4 times better than air at removing heat. I hope this clears some things up for you. I

I'm glad you didn't take my post the wrong way. If you have anymore questions, let me know.


----------



## gamerman1983

Superb post one of the best ive read in very long time + rep for you sir


----------



## gamerman1983

Woot i got post 1000


----------



## gamerman1983

i mean page 1000


----------



## VSG

Not at my 40 posts/page setting, you did not!









But a +1 for you to hit page 200 here.


----------



## Maxincredible52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Ok, let's see if I can help you then.
> 
> We will assume some simplified rules of thermodynamics and heat transfer to make the explanation easier and remove some math.
> 
> Let us assume that your GPU can handle 100 pts of energy. Anything under, the card runs, anything over, you get a crash. Also, temperature is energy and voltage is energy.
> 
> High temps are higher energy than low temps. Low voltage is lower energy than high voltage. These charts are not accurate, but rough estimates to illustrate what is happening.
> 
> So, let's make a chart of voltage energy and heat energy.
> 
> Voltage........... Energy..........Increase in energy from previous step
> Stock ............ 5 pts
> 1.2 ................10 pts ........................5 pts
> 1.25 .............. 17 pts .......................... 7 pts
> 1.3.................. 27 pts ........................ 10 pts
> 1.35 ................40 pts ...........................13 pts.
> 
> As you can see, amount of energy increases more as you go higher. Now for temperature.
> 
> We will assume each degree C is 1 pt. of energy. That gives us this table
> 
> 50C = 50 pts
> 60C = 60 pts
> 70C = 70 pts
> 80C = 80 pts
> 90C = 90 pts
> 
> So, we now have two tables describing our energy for both temperature and voltage. We also know that the card cannot handle over 100 pts of energy.
> 
> Let's combine the tables to see what we get
> 
> 1.15v @ 90C = 5+90 pts = 95 pts. The card is fine with this as it is under it's 100 pt. limit
> 1.2V @ 90C = 10+90 pts = 100 pts. The card is at it's limits, but can still run as long as it doesn't go over 90 C
> 1.25V @ 80C = 17+80 pts = 97 pts. The card is fine here as it is under 100 pts.
> 1.25V @ 90C = 17+90 pts = 107 pts. The card crashes as it is over it's 100 pt limit
> 
> So now that we have started filling in the table, let us see what happens at higher voltage like you are desiring to run.
> 
> 1.3 V takes up 27 pts of energy. 100-27 = 73 pts left for temperature. Since 1 pt = 1 degree C, we have 73C as the limit before the card has had too much. So now, by our example we know that anything over 73C will crash our cards at 1.3 volts.
> 
> At 1.35 V, 40 pts are taken up by voltage, that means we have only 60 left for temperature. So anything over 60 C will be too much for our card. That is why your card was crashing at 80C, you were over your cards limit.
> 
> This is why cooling is important. Temperature is a measure of energy as is voltage.
> 
> Now, why does water cool better than air? The answer has to do with how much energy one unit of air can hold compared to one equally sized unit of water. This is measured by how much energy it takes to raise a unit 1 degree C.
> 
> Air has a heat capacitance of 1 kJ/kg C
> Water has a heat capacitance of 4 kJ/kg C
> 
> So now we see that water, with all things being equal, is 4 times better than air at removing heat. I hope this clears some things up for you. I
> 
> I'm glad you didn't take my post the wrong way. If you have anymore questions, let me know.


nice! thanks dude .. so you are basically saying if i want to run my card @ 1.35v stable i have to stay under 60°C ? not a prob with hydro copper ^^


----------



## Darklyspectre

Ok so it seems like I am finally buying my watercooling setup this week or the week after.

Setup so far because I need some help.

GPU: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-nickel.html

CPU: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-full-nickel.html Is there really any reason to buy the supremacy elite 2011? Since all I can notice is the 20+ euros TIM as difference?

Reservoir: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-bay-spin-reservoir-white-acetal-csq.html I wanted a different colored one but they are all sold out.

Pump: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-dcp-4-0-12v-dc-pump.html

Radiator: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-coolstream-rad-xtx-360.html

These are the main parts.

Rig it has to go into:

Case: coolermaster HAF 932 advanced
Mobo: asus rampage IV formula
CPU: intel I7 3960X
GPU: 780 Ti classified
RAM: 24 gigs of corsair vengeance 1600mhz(one stick died)
PSU: corsair AX1200

I don't see the point of the supremacy elite. is indigo extreme really needed or is it abit overkill for my setup?

I have NO idea if my pump is any good as I have no fricking clue about these things.

Do I really need a double reservoir or is a single reservoir fine?

Does anybody know if that XTX will fit with push and pull?(932 HAF advanced)

Anything you guys would add or change?

Now I need help on the smaller bits.

I have no idea what fittings/tubing and such to use so it would be handy if you guys could help with that.

in terms of fans I have no real idea because I have seen a bajillion fans. I don't really care about noise levels I care more for performance.

I know I posted something like this before but the moment is finally here but im not finished yet and it would be awesome if you guys could use your expertness to help me out.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> when overvolting 80c is very high. I don't have any specific data to back it up, but when I would reach about 60-70c when above about 1.3v I would see a lot of artifacts and the additional voltage didn't even seem to help. Once I finally put my 780 under water it made such a huge difference. I have been trying to tell people since the 780 release that you really can't judge the performance of these classified cards on air. My card was like night and day going to water. A lot of other cards i had like locked 680's and titans didn't really change much going to water but the additional voltage we have to play with really makes use of the colder temps water can provide. it's an amazing difference.
> 
> So even though you think your temps are good and you should be able to push farther it's not the case. You need to try and bring them below 60c under full load to start to push your card further in my opinion.
> 
> Also did you try using the pwm control for additional stability. it should help increase voltage under load.


hi strong island i didnt yet played whit PWM but i will try this night.what is PWM will help in overclocking?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hi strong island i didnt yet played whit PWM but i will try this night.what is PWM will help in overclocking?


it should help stabilize higher overclocks. it increases the voltage underload.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxincredible52*
> 
> nice! thanks dude .. so you are basically saying if i want to run my card @ 1.35v stable i have to stay under 60°C ? not a prob with hydro copper ^^


thak you so much Maxincredible52 what a explanation yes sir ....great!i will dont push car anymore until i will put him on water and also i can get up to 1306 mhz rock solid whit stock voltage and temp never pass 60c fans on max speed,from there i will stick on that clock until water block will came.
water cooling that i will set up is not perfect but for now will serve i get swiftech h 220 and also get one more radiator,from there whit two radiators and swiftech h 220 pump i hope that will serve for now to cool my i7 4770k on 4.5 ghz and also my classy....


----------



## strong island 1

I just had to do it. Post 10,000. Wow that's really amazing.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> it should help stabilize higher overclocks. it increases the voltage underload.


thanks for explanation i will check out that feature but carefully, lol....


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I just had to do it. Post 10,000. Wow that's really amazing.


Great thread you got, glad it turned out so big lol.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Great thread you got, glad it turned out so big lol.


Thanks. it's really amazing. It's the first real thread or club I started. When i first started it I would check the views and post numbers everyday and was amazed to reach like 1000 posts and 100,000 views. I was so excited when we had like 20 members on the list. It really grew.

I am so glad I started it because i met so many cool people and actually made some friends from it.

Thanks everyone for coming around and supporting the thread.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Great thread you got, glad it turned out so big lol.


rolling........rolling......


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## gagac1971

i discover overclock.net and this tread when i had 680 classified ....and it was been until now wonderful journey whit you guys discovering things and receive help when i needed ....i am truly blessed to make a part of this community.....


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerman1983*
> 
> Superb post one of the best ive read in very long time + rep for you sir


Thanks, I figured it would be an easy way for people to visualize in general terms what is happening with their card. Glad it helped.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxincredible52*
> 
> nice! thanks dude .. so you are basically saying if i want to run my card @ 1.35v stable i have to stay under 60°C ? not a prob with hydro copper ^^


Sorta.







The temperature targets will vary from card to card, as will voltage response, but the point made in general stands. If you want to increase your voltage, your have to take care of your heat output.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I just had to do it. Post 10,000. Wow that's really amazing.


Congrats. Saw your latest overclocks in the KINGPIN thread, congrats on the LN2 runs. They seemed to be pretty successful.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxincredible52*
> 
> nice! thanks dude .. so you are basically saying if i want to run my card @ 1.35v stable i have to stay under 60°C ? not a prob with hydro copper ^^


Don't forget the fact that the hydro copper doesn't cool down the VRMs while a EK block would. you also have to take those temperatures in mind.

I still don't understand why EVGA doesn't cool those with their hydrocopper.

and nobody has any remarks on my watercooling setup post?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> Ok so it seems like I am finally buying my watercooling setup this week or the week after.
> 
> Setup so far because I need some help.
> 
> GPU: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-nickel.html
> 
> CPU: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-full-nickel.html Is there really any reason to buy the supremacy elite 2011? Since all I can notice is the 20+ euros TIM as difference?
> 
> Reservoir: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-bay-spin-reservoir-white-acetal-csq.html I wanted a different colored one but they are all sold out.
> 
> Pump: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-dcp-4-0-12v-dc-pump.html
> 
> Radiator: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-coolstream-rad-xtx-360.html
> 
> These are the main parts.
> 
> Rig it has to go into:
> 
> Case: coolermaster HAF 932 advanced
> Mobo: asus rampage IV formula
> CPU: intel I7 3960X
> GPU: 780 Ti classified
> RAM: 24 gigs of corsair vengeance 1600mhz(one stick died)
> PSU: corsair AX1200
> 
> I don't see the point of the supremacy elite. is indigo extreme really needed or is it abit overkill for my setup?
> 
> I have NO idea if my pump is any good as I have no fricking clue about these things.
> 
> Do I really need a double reservoir or is a single reservoir fine?
> 
> Does anybody know if that XTX will fit with push and pull?(932 HAF advanced)
> 
> Anything you guys would add or change?
> 
> Now I need help on the smaller bits.
> 
> I have no idea what fittings/tubing and such to use so it would be handy if you guys could help with that.
> 
> in terms of fans I have no real idea because I have seen a bajillion fans. I don't really care about noise levels I care more for performance.
> 
> I know I posted something like this before but the moment is finally here but im not finished yet and it would be awesome if you guys could use your expertness to help me out.


Well I'll put my 2 cents in, but I think your best bet would be the watercooling section.

For pumps, many here swear by D5s for average loop sizes.

With one radiator, at higher voltages, your load temps may be higher than you might be expecting. You will be able to run it though and it still should be an improvement over air. You can always use louder fans as well if you need more performance down the line and have no space for another rad.

For fans, AP-15s seem to be the best 120mm fan. There are others that are competitive though.

Bay res look nice, but be prepared to have issues with bleeding. Size makes no real difference, but the larger one may be easier to bleed.

For tubing, I would go with Primochill *Advanced* LRT. No advanced, no buy. 1/2 ID, 3/4 OD Either that or high quality neoprene tubing would be my choices.

For fittings, I use barbs and hose clamps to keep cost down as I have no windows. I prefer barbs with a long corrugated neck as it makes using hose clamps easier. You want 1/2" in G1/4 thread for those.

You will want a fillport leading to your reservoir. It will help with bleeding and filling obviously.

You may also want a drain port somewhere along the bottom. There are different ways to do it, but most involve a T and some form of plug or valve. You can also use a well placed set of QDs for this.

If you can budget it, put a set of QDs between your pump and first block, and another between the second block and rad. This helps when something goes wrong. You won't have to drain your loop if your components are having issues. I use bitspower and like them, koolance also makes good QDs.

A couple links for you.... http://martinsliquidlab.org/
http://skinneelabs.com/

Martins is up to date and has a great fan database if you are willing to dig through his post. Also covers pumps, rads, etc. Probably would be good to read a little before you jump in.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> Ok so it seems like I am finally buying my watercooling setup this week or the week after.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Setup so far because I need some help.
> 
> GPU: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-nickel.html
> 
> CPU: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-full-nickel.html Is there really any reason to buy the supremacy elite 2011? Since all I can notice is the 20+ euros TIM as difference?
> 
> Reservoir: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-bay-spin-reservoir-white-acetal-csq.html I wanted a different colored one but they are all sold out.
> 
> Pump: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-dcp-4-0-12v-dc-pump.html
> 
> Radiator: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-coolstream-rad-xtx-360.html
> 
> These are the main parts.
> 
> Rig it has to go into:
> 
> Case: coolermaster HAF 932 advanced
> Mobo: asus rampage IV formula
> CPU: intel I7 3960X
> GPU: 780 Ti classified
> RAM: 24 gigs of corsair vengeance 1600mhz(one stick died)
> PSU: corsair AX1200
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the point of the supremacy elite. is indigo extreme really needed or is it abit overkill for my setup?
> 
> I have NO idea if my pump is any good as I have no fricking clue about these things.
> 
> Do I really need a double reservoir or is a single reservoir fine?
> 
> Does anybody know if that XTX will fit with push and pull?(932 HAF advanced)
> 
> Anything you guys would add or change?
> 
> Now I need help on the smaller bits.
> 
> I have no idea what fittings/tubing and such to use so it would be handy if you guys could help with that.
> 
> in terms of fans I have no real idea because I have seen a bajillion fans. I don't really care about noise levels I care more for performance.
> 
> I know I posted something like this before but the moment is finally here but im not finished yet and it would be awesome if you guys could use your expertness to help me out.


Normal Supremacy is very good block, no need to pay extra. For TIM, Arctic MX4 or Gelid GC-Extreme are good and affordable choices. Block already comes with Gelid GC-Extreme.

DCP 4.0 is a good pump but can be tad noisy. I'd recommend this combination: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/res-pump-combo/ek-d5/ek-bay-res-d5-vario-incl-pump.html D5 is very powerful but quiet pump.

Tube res is easier to fill and bleed, here is a great pump/res combo from EK: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/res-pump-combo/ek-d5/ek-d5-vario-x-res-140-incl-pump.html

For tubing, go with Primochill Advanced LRT, most cheaper tubings have "plasticizer" problem (unwanted stuff leeching off the tubes after some time). http://www.ekwb.com/shop/accessories/tubing/10-16mm-3-8-5-8-tubing.html 10/16 is common size. It's best to have about 2 meters when you're first timer if you make mistake with the cuts.

Compression fittings are best IMO, they look good and are usually really tight (no leaking). http://www.ekwb.com/shop/accessories/fittings/compression-fittings/for-10-16mm-3-8-5-8-tubing.html Choose your color, they are identical otherwise. I've heard only good things about EK fittings.

About push/pull on rad, you have to make some measurements from your case. Commonly 120mm fans are about 25mm, XTX is 64mm so together it would be give or take 114mm, To be honest I'm not sure if it will fit.

Best 120mm rad fans are Scythe Gentle Typhoons, get 1850rpm models if you wan't pure performance.

Edit: seems that Deaf Jam already posted similarly, well I'll leave it anyway.


----------



## Neer

Hi, guys, have GTX 780 Classified (GPU-Z shot). I'm not by any means extreme overclocker, but like to play with it, get few % extra out of the card. So I did install skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4., cause had a card with BIOS version Version 80.80.31.01.80. Installed when had card switched on LN2 Bios. Does it matter? Runs great, anyway. So.. on MSI AB i have -100/+100 Core voltage slider, but increasing or decreasing it doesn't show core voltage change on any software voltage reader (hwinfo, Gpu-z, AB), hwinfo64 shows 1.162 on load, AB shows 1.187, gpu-z shows 1.164. No matter where the AB voltage slider is. Temperatures stay also about the same. How come? What is the real voltage with this skyn3t bios default? Is it 1.16 or is it 1.212? Sorry about erratic text, tired. Thanks for the answers.


----------



## Seid Dark

Use EVGA Precision http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/precisionx_dowload_evga.html. I have 1.21v with it.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Normal Supremacy is very good block, no need to pay extra. For TIM, Arctic MX4 or Gelid GC-Extreme are good and affordable choices. Block already comes with Gelid GC-Extreme.
> 
> DCP 4.0 is a good pump but can be tad noisy. I'd recommend this combination: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/res-pump-combo/ek-d5/ek-bay-res-d5-vario-incl-pump.html D5 is very powerful but quiet pump.
> 
> Tube res is easier to fill and bleed, here is a great pump/res combo from EK: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/res-pump-combo/ek-d5/ek-d5-vario-x-res-140-incl-pump.html
> 
> For tubing, go with Primochill Advanced LRT, most cheaper tubings have "plasticizer" problem (unwanted stuff leeching off the tubes after some time). http://www.ekwb.com/shop/accessories/tubing/10-16mm-3-8-5-8-tubing.html 10/16 is common size. It's best to have about 2 meters when you're first timer if you make mistake with the cuts.
> 
> Compression fittings are best IMO, they look good and are usually really tight (no leaking). http://www.ekwb.com/shop/accessories/fittings/compression-fittings/for-10-16mm-3-8-5-8-tubing.html Choose your color, they are identical otherwise. I've heard only good things about EK fittings.
> 
> About push/pull on rad, you have to make some measurements from your case. Commonly 120mm fans are about 25mm, XTX is 64mm so together it would be give or take 114mm, To be honest I'm not sure if it will fit.
> 
> Best 120mm rad fans are Scythe Gentle Typhoons, get 1850rpm models if you wan't pure performance.
> 
> Edit: seems that Deaf Jam already posted similarly, well I'll leave it anyway.


Thank you and deaf jam.

reason I picked a seperate pump was because that all in one pump/reservoir was out of stock. I guess I could just wait a little bit more. less work and fiddling with piping.







filling wont be a problem because the 932 has a fillport.

roger on the piping and fitting. and I will most likely take measurements for the rad tommorow.

once again thank for all the help. still abit nervous to start taking my computer apart since I have never custom build a setup before. oh lordy. putting things in slots is fine and dandy but connecting piping that is gonna have water going through it and taking apart my cooling and putting TIM. oh boy.


----------



## Draugr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draugr*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I just bought a second 780 classified for a sli configuration but I'm worried my Cooler Master V850 PSU is not sufficient...
> 
> To the happy 780 classi SLI owners: what psu do you have and do you manage to overclock your cards?
> 
> I tried +145mhz on the core clock, +498mhz on the memory for both cards (these are the setting I use everyday for my first 780 classi) but this resulted in a pc reboot so I suspect my PSU is not enough to deal with such overclocking for two cards...
> I haven't had much time to test though. At stock I have no problem at all.
> 
> Do you think a 850w psu is not enough if you plan to overclock these beasts? I don't need a monster o/c either but i had hoped to keep both gpus @1200mhz and 7ghz for the mem
> 
> Rest of the configuration:
> i5 [email protected]
> 8 go ddr3 [email protected]
> 1 samsung 840pro ssd 256go
> 1 WD raptor 300go
> 1 WD 1To
> Asus p8p67 pro
> NZXT Phantom
> 
> Thank you for your help & advice.


problem solved. Now the 2 cards run fine @1260mhz - 7ghz mem. I just inverted the cards and everything went fine. No idea why...but it works now!


----------



## Ryanboost

I have 2 780 Classifieds that I'm about to install EK water blocks on.

EK-TIM Ectotherm or GELID GC Ectreme?

Confused that Gelid comes with the CPU block but not the GPU blocks.

I've read GELID seems to be one of the best so my question is would it be better to use it or something else over the EK-TIM Ectotherm that came with the GPU blocks?

Thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> Thank you and deaf jam.
> 
> reason I picked a seperate pump was because that all in one pump/reservoir was out of stock. I guess I could just wait a little bit more. less work and fiddling with piping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filling wont be a problem because the 932 has a fillport.
> 
> roger on the piping and fitting. and I will most likely take measurements for the rad tommorow.
> 
> once again thank for all the help. still abit nervous to start taking my computer apart since I have never custom build a setup before. oh lordy. putting things in slots is fine and dandy but connecting piping that is gonna have water going through it and taking apart my cooling and putting TIM. oh boy.


You should mail EK about availability, I've heard that they have very good customer service. If you still have questions post them to OCN Water Cooling Club or EK thread, there's a lot of wc experts there


----------



## gatesmarch

Well, just got my 780 classified yesterday. Pretty ticked off I can't get it stable at 1300mhz. Running Skynet 4 bios, power target @ 200, temp target @ 90. Artifacts, artifacts...even at 1.35v using Classy controller. It's not too hot, the highest temp is 85c. The best I can get is 1285mhz. The memory (Hynix) on the other hand OC's beautifully. Got it to 7400mhz without a hitch...could probably go more. ASIC quality is 67.3%.


----------



## Jpmboy

saw a post regarding tubing... this is the best stuff:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10691/ex-tub-663/Tygon_2475_Ultra_Chemical_Resistant_Plasticizer_Free_Tubing_-_38_ID_12_OD_-_Clear_ACG00027.html?tl=g30c457&id=wcAaVjdB&mv_pc=855

will last forever and totally inert.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Well, just got my 780 classified yesterday. Pretty ticked off I can't get it stable at 1300mhz. Running Skynet 4 bios, power target @ 200, temp target @ 90. Artifacts, artifacts...even at 1.35v using Classy controller. It's not too hot, the highest temp is 85c. The best I can get is 1285mhz. The memory (Hynix) on the other hand OC's beautifully. Got it to 7400mhz without a hitch...could probably go more. ASIC quality is 67.3%.


On the Classified, 1.35 Volts is over 1.4 volts actual. A good rule of thumb for the 780 classifieds is at 0.05 volts to whatever you set.

1.35 V on air has a decent chance of causing artifacts on it's own. At higher voltages, your card becomes much more sensitive to higher temperatures. An example would be, you can run 1.21 volts at over 85C, but at 1.3 volts anything over 65C may give you artifacts/crash. This is why water cooling companies get to take our money. If you read back over the last 10-20 pages, you will see a few post on this and a link to some multimeter readings if you need further info.

Lower voltages like ~1.25 and under will probably give you the best stability and overclock-ability on your card on air. Adjusting PWM in the tool to around 400 kHz will also help with stability.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> On the Classified, 1.35 Volts is over 1.4 volts actual. A good rule of thumb for the 780 classifieds is at 0.05 volts to whatever you set.
> 
> 1.35 V on air has a decent chance of causing artifacts on it's own. At higher voltages, your card becomes much more sensitive to higher temperatures. An example would be, you can run 1.21 volts at over 85C, but at 1.3 volts anything over 65C may give you artifacts/crash. This is why water cooling companies get to take our money. If you read back over the last 10-20 pages, you will see a few post on this and a link to some multimeter readings if you need further info.
> 
> Lower voltages like ~1.25 and under will probably give you the best stability and overclock-ability on your card on air. Adjusting PWM in the tool to around 400 kHz will also help with stability.


lolololol Deaf jam again?lololol you are busy man!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Just decided to check my 780 Classified's ASIC Quality. According to GPU-Z, it's 75.3.%.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> Don't forget the fact that the hydro copper doesn't cool down the VRMs while a EK block would. you also have to take those temperatures in mind.
> 
> I still don't understand why EVGA doesn't cool those with their hydrocopper.
> 
> and nobody has any remarks on my watercooling setup post?


the hydrocopper blocks do actively cool the vrms but there was a review that showed the ek blocks have the best vrm temps with there block. We had a member take apart his hc block to show that there was a channel above the vrms just like the ek block.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Well, just got my 780 classified yesterday. Pretty ticked off I can't get it stable at 1300mhz. Running Skynet 4 bios, power target @ 200, temp target @ 90. Artifacts, artifacts...even at 1.35v using Classy controller. It's not too hot, the highest temp is 85c. The best I can get is 1285mhz. The memory (Hynix) on the other hand OC's beautifully. Got it to 7400mhz without a hitch...could probably go more. ASIC quality is 67.3%.


You are expecting too much on air. You need to go water cooling or keep your voltages low and your temps as low as possible.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You are expecting too much on air. You need to go water cooling or keep your voltages low and your temps as low as possible.


I guess that's where I'm confused. Is the Kepler being pushed too hard @ 85? I only ask this because my HD 7950 had no issue at all running at 90 all day long without artifacting. I'm coming back to Nvidia after being an AMD user since the 9700 Pro. I know ATI just loves to run hot.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> I guess that's where I'm confused. Is the Kepler being pushed too hard @ 85? I only ask this because my HD 7950 had no issue at all running at 90 all day long without artifacting. I'm coming back to Nvidia after being an AMD user since the 9700 Pro. I know ATI just loves to run hot.


85-90 is ok if you are running the thing completely stock. But the second you try to OC, you need to bring temps down to keep the cards stable, the higher the voltage/clocks the card is using, the more temperature sensitive the card becomes and needs to have cooling addressed. The Kepler chips are beastly, but best to keep them at or below ~55c once you start to OC to get best results!


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> 85-90 is ok if you are running the thing completely stock. But the second you try to OC, you need to bring temps down to keep the cards stable, the higher the voltage/clocks the card is using, the more temperature sensitive the card becomes


Okay that makes sense. It looks like the ceiling is when it hits 85c, while OC'd with voltages at 1.3 or more. Looks like it's time to invest in a waterblock.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Okay that makes sense. It looks like the ceiling is when it hits 85c, while OC'd with voltages at 1.3 or more. Looks like it's time to invest in a waterblock.


I haven't seen many cards do [email protected] stable, if yours will do that, definitely get a waterblock and really see what it will do!!

Edit: looks like you missed the second part of my last post........


----------



## Neer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Well, just got my 780 classified yesterday. Pretty ticked off I can't get it stable at 1300mhz. Running Skynet 4 bios, power target @ 200, temp target @ 90. Artifacts, artifacts...even at 1.35v using Classy controller. It's not too hot, the highest temp is 85c. The best I can get is 1285mhz. The memory (Hynix) on the other hand OC's beautifully. Got it to 7400mhz without a hitch...could probably go more. ASIC quality is 67.3%.


Looks like later classies are built kinda poor. Mine has same Bios, same memory and just 60.8 ASIC.
What is default GPU voltage on skyn3t rev 4 BIOS?
I couldnt unlock 1.3 voltage on MSI AB beta 18, using 3:20 or 4:20 gets the same result - invalid. And AB voltage slider doesnt increase or decrease voltages ( AB shows 1.187 all the time) no matter where i set the slider. Skyn3t rev 4 Bios. Any ideas?


----------



## gamerman1983

its your temp neer, if u card was running cooler it would open up alot more headroom, theres post back few pages on how higher voltage and heat etc effect your headroom


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neer*
> 
> Looks like later classies are built kinda poor. Mine has same Bios, same memory and just 60.8 ASIC.
> What is default GPU voltage on skyn3t rev 4 BIOS?


Most classies will have a lower ASIC score, since are meant run on liquid-cooling or other than air cooling to get them to work their best.

Getting a classy and running it on air is like buying a high performance car and running it on regular gas instead of premium, yeah, it looks good, but the performance isn't all there yet.

To make a Kepler card sing, air isn't a fully viable option unless you really wanna play the silicon lottery to find a low leakage card to run it on air, something with a 70+% ASIC score IMHO.


----------



## Seid Dark

Yeah, this card makes no sense on air. Hence I'm currently saving for custom loop.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neer*
> 
> Looks like later classies are built kinda poor. Mine has same Bios, same memory and just 60.8 ASIC.
> What is default GPU voltage on skyn3t rev 4 BIOS?
> I couldnt unlock 1.3 voltage on MSI AB beta 18, using 3:20 or 4:20 gets the same result - invalid. And AB voltage slider doesnt increase or decrease voltages ( AB shows 1.187 all the time) no matter where i set the slider. Skyn3t rev 4 Bios. Any ideas?


your not supposed to use afterburner or precision for the voltage control. i make sure they are always unchecked. you need to use the classy software tool on the first page or an evbot. Also don't rely on software for voltage monitoring. you can only rely on a dmm.


----------



## gamerman1983

yupp i just got mine on water last night and i am so much happier card runs so much cooler it was worth everypenny and ty to my brother for hooking me up with pump and rad so it was very cheap for me, i only had to pick up few things


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neer*
> 
> Looks like later classies are built kinda poor. Mine has same Bios, same memory and just 60.8 ASIC.
> What is default GPU voltage on skyn3t rev 4 BIOS?
> I couldnt unlock 1.3 voltage on MSI AB beta 18, using 3:20 or 4:20 gets the same result - invalid. And AB voltage slider doesnt increase or decrease voltages ( AB shows 1.187 all the time) no matter where i set the slider. Skyn3t rev 4 Bios. Any ideas?


Go to the OP and read. Also read @OccamRazor's OC guide.

I believe that skyn3ts default voltage is the same as the stock BIOS, or maybe a little bump? Not sure.

You're going to want to flash a custom BIOS and use the Classy Tuner tool for voltage before you declare that your card stinks.


----------



## Kranik

So I've read quite a bit of this thread but I've got a couple questions:

I've recently picked up two GTX 780 Classifieds and have been testing them pretty heavily, together and separately, and I've noticed some quirks I guess you'd say? Both of my cards have very high ASIC scores, just over 79% which is a good thing from what I've gathered; however, one of the two cards is only capable of a +120Mhz core clock even when I supply extra voltage in Precision X while running the EVGA LN2 BIOS. Now, I thought maybe it was heat related so I went ahead and tested it on its own without the second card impeding air flow and even when the card runs under 65c it'll artifact in Heaven and crash outright in Futuremark Ice Storm. If I drop to +115Mhz core clock it'll still artifact in Heaven but it makes it through runs in Futuremark Ice Storm without issue. Even if I max the voltage in Precision X I see zero improvements in core clock overclocks. The second card is capable of slightly higher core clock overclocks but even when kept under 65c it also artifacts and crashes.

Obviously the silicon lottery plays a big part in this and +120Mhz/+300Mhz overclocks are nothing to scoff at; however, I feel like I should be getting better returns with these cards. Does the Precision X voltage increase actually do anything? Would I benefit from SKYN3T's LN2 BIOS? I do plan to water cool the cards I know with cards like these heat can play a big part in how well they clock but I don't seem to be having heat issues insofar as I can tell. Should I expect gains when I finally put the cards underwater given the results I'm seeing? Am I thinking too hard on this?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> So I've read quite a bit of this thread but I've got a couple questions:
> 
> I've recently picked up two GTX 780 Classifieds and have been testing them pretty heavily, together and separately, and I've noticed some quirks I guess you'd say? Both of my cards have very high ASIC scores, just over 79% which is a good thing from what I've gathered; however, one of the two cards is only capable of a +120Mhz core clock even when I supply extra voltage in Precision X while running the EVGA LN2 BIOS. Now, I thought maybe it was heat related so I went ahead and tested it on its own without the second card impeding air flow and even when the card runs under 65c it'll artifact in Heaven and crash outright in Futuremark Ice Storm. If I drop to +115Mhz core clock it'll still artifact in Heaven but it makes it through runs in Futuremark Ice Storm without issue. Even if I max the voltage in Precision X I see zero improvements in core clock overclocks. The second card is capable of slightly higher core clock overclocks but even when kept under 65c it also artifacts and crashes.
> 
> Obviously the silicon lottery plays a big part in this and +120Mhz/+300Mhz overclocks are nothing to scoff at; however, I feel like I should be getting better returns with these cards. Does the Precision X voltage increase actually do anything? Would I benefit from SKYN3T's LN2 BIOS? I do plan to water cool the cards I know with cards like these heat can play a big part in how well they clock but I don't seem to be having heat issues insofar as I can tell. Should I expect gains when I finally put the cards underwater given the results I'm seeing? Am I thinking too hard on this?


First off, DO NOT USE AB or PX to control voltage, use the Classy tool from the OP, only use AB and PX for monitoring. And if your aircooled, then yes, you have hit the limit for your cooling capabilities and need to either lower the ambient temps, or better yet, run a liquid loop.

Go back over the last several pages, there are discussions on this very subject.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> So I've read quite a bit of this thread but I've got a couple questions:
> 
> I've recently picked up two GTX 780 Classifieds and have been testing them pretty heavily, together and separately, and I've noticed some quirks I guess you'd say? Both of my cards have very high ASIC scores, just over 79% which is a good thing from what I've gathered; however, one of the two cards is only capable of a +120Mhz core clock even when I supply extra voltage in Precision X while running the EVGA LN2 BIOS. Now, I thought maybe it was heat related so I went ahead and tested it on its own without the second card impeding air flow and even when the card runs under 65c it'll artifact in Heaven and crash outright in Futuremark Ice Storm. If I drop to +115Mhz core clock it'll still artifact in Heaven but it makes it through runs in Futuremark Ice Storm without issue. Even if I max the voltage in Precision X I see zero improvements in core clock overclocks. The second card is capable of slightly higher core clock overclocks but even when kept under 65c it also artifacts and crashes.
> 
> Obviously the silicon lottery plays a big part in this and +120Mhz/+300Mhz overclocks are nothing to scoff at; however, I feel like I should be getting better returns with these cards. Does the Precision X voltage increase actually do anything? Would I benefit from SKYN3T's LN2 BIOS? I do plan to water cool the cards I know with cards like these heat can play a big part in how well they clock but I don't seem to be having heat issues insofar as I can tell. Should I expect gains when I finally put the cards underwater given the results I'm seeing? Am I thinking too hard on this?


You can use AB and Precision X to change voltage, but only up to 1.212v. But I agree with @Jimhans1, use the Classy Voltage Tuner in the OP.

Since you're using a stock BIOS, we don't know what your clocks are when you say "+120" since you're using a boost BIOS. If you really want to see what your cards are capable of, then flash the skyn3t BIOS to your LN2 BIOS.

If you're cards are Rev. A1, then you can use Rev.3 skyn3t BIOS. If you have Rev. B1 cards, you can use skyn3t Rev.4 BIOS.

To save your stock LN2 BIOS, you're going to need NVFlash v5.142:
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2258/nvflash-5-142-for-windows/

Then open up a command prompt and in the command prompt go to the directory where you have NVFlash. For ease of use I always just put it in C:\Classified:

1st step
Nvflash --protectoff
(This will disable the bios protection in order to save or flash a bios)

2nd step
Nvflash --save call.it.what.you.want.rom
(This will save the stock bios or vbios)

Don't use GPU-Z to save bios, some versions may save your bios corrupted.

For flashing a new BIOS:

Unpack the bios you want into C:\Classified (the same folder where NVFlash is). Then while in that folder right click in an empty space and select "open command window here" or run a command prompt from the start menu and then proceed with the unlock command below and the rest of the commands as needed.

nvflash --protectoff

nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom

You might have to hit "y" twice. Once it says completed reboot. You might also have to reinstall drivers depending on bios.

Flashing with 2 cards installed -

nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #1)

nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #2)

For stability just bench (Valley, Firestrike, Heaven) and play games.

For seeing how your cards stacks up against others I like going to the Valley and Heaven threads. There area spreadsheets in the OP with scores, though they are bench stable and probably not game stable. I have a pretty decent SLI score in there but it was artifacting during my Valley run.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_100
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_100

Everything you need (except for a newer version of NVFlash) is in the OP of this thread including the Classified Voltage Tuner (direct download from here: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/19143)

Good luck!


----------



## gatesmarch

Definitely use classified controller, it works no doubt. Once I bump up to 1.275-1.30mv I see those temps rise like a mofo, so you I it's working. For me to be stable at +139G/+495M I have to be at 1.275mv.


----------



## strong island 1

the only reason I haven't updated the nvflash is because the current version has worked perfectly for me for the 780 classy, ti and kingpin. I figure why mess with a good thing. But i can add a newer version. I should also add a disclaimer about needing to use the classy tool and to not rely on software for voltage monitoring.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> the only reason I haven't updated the nvflash is because the current version has worked perfectly for me for the 780 classy, ti and kingpin. I figure why mess with a good thing. But i can add a newer version. *I should also add a disclaimer about needing to use the classy tool and to not rely on software for voltage monitoring.*


Yes, you could also add the info about the screws needed on the 780Ti KPE and using the original backplate with EK waterblock.


----------



## nikoli707

With the skynet bios on my 780 classy and since I'm still on air all i go to is 1.212v on the core and i only barely start to artifact at 1350mhz core which is 239+ for me.

But i cannot seem to go above 1650mhz on the memory at all. Using valley or heaven, i can leave my clocks at 1111mhz and i will just crash out at about 1675mhz mem.

My card has hynix memory at a 78.9% ascics rating. I guess i just got unlucky with the memory but I'm thinking I'm doing very decent as far as the core clocks. I tried running 1400mhz at 1.25v in valley but my temps were heading north of 84c quickly so i just stopped the test since I'm not trying to push it. Down the road when i get a 240rad+ekwb i will play more.

But what should i do about my memory? Besides the core voltage in the classy voltage tool, what exactly do the rest of the settings do? Im assuming the memory voltage is the one that starts at like 1.60v and goes up to like 1.70v!!??


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> With the skynet bios on my 780 classy and since I'm still on air all i go to is 1.212v on the core and i only barely start to artifact at 1350mhz core which is 239+ for me.
> 
> But i cannot seem to go above 1650mhz on the memory at all. Using valley or heaven, i can leave my clocks at 1111mhz and i will just crash out at about 1675mhz mem.
> 
> My card has hynix memory at a 78.9% ascics rating. I guess i just got unlucky with the memory but I'm thinking I'm doing very decent as far as the core clocks. I tried running 1400mhz at 1.25v in valley but my temps were heading north of 84c quickly so i just stopped the test since I'm not trying to push it. Down the road when i get a 240rad+ekwb i will play more.
> 
> But what should i do about my memory? Besides the core voltage in the classy voltage tool, what exactly do the rest of the settings do? Im assuming the memory voltage is the one that starts at like 1.60v and goes up to like 1.70v!!??


NVDD is voltage for GPU

FBVDD is Framebuffer voltage

PEXVDD is PCIExpress Voltage

I haven't messed with the other two.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> the only reason I haven't updated the nvflash is because the current version has worked perfectly for me for the 780 classy, ti and kingpin. I figure why mess with a good thing. But i can add a newer version. I should also add a disclaimer about needing to use the classy tool and to not rely on software for voltage monitoring.


The reason I started using NVFlash v5.142 is because I couldn't backup my BIOS (780 Classified B1) with the OP version. No need to update it but maybe add a note that there's a newer version to try if it's not working.

This thread is amazing. I've learned a lot, and I like the fact that is spans Classified cards. I buy something and then when I upgrade I basically stop visiting that club thread. I'm glad that no matter what Classy I have I can come read in the same club.


----------



## gatesmarch

Please add me to the list of owners!

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/86xxu/


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> With the skynet bios on my 780 classy and since I'm still on air all i go to is 1.212v on the core and i only barely start to artifact at 1350mhz core which is 239+ for me.
> 
> But i cannot seem to go above 1650mhz on the memory at all. Using valley or heaven, i can leave my clocks at 1111mhz and i will just crash out at about 1675mhz mem.
> 
> My card has hynix memory at a 78.9% ascics rating. I guess i just got unlucky with the memory but I'm thinking I'm doing very decent as far as the core clocks. I tried running 1400mhz at 1.25v in valley but my temps were heading north of 84c quickly so i just stopped the test since I'm not trying to push it. Down the road when i get a 240rad+ekwb i will play more.
> 
> But what should i do about my memory? Besides the core voltage in the classy voltage tool, what exactly do the rest of the settings do? Im assuming the memory voltage is the one that starts at like 1.60v and goes up to like 1.70v!!??


You got a nice card. Just be glad you can hit 1300Mhz on the core. 6.6Ghz for the memory isn't too bad. I'm running my card at 1267 core and 7.5Ghz memory super stable. I can run it faster in benches but I'm not much of a bencher.

Have you tried running heaven for at least an hour at max settings? I found that at 1440p + max settings in Heaven is the perfect test for stability. I usually run it between 2-4 hours. 6 hours if I have time. If it passes without issue, I'm good to go in any game.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neer*
> 
> Looks like later classies are built kinda poor. Mine has same Bios, same memory and just 60.8 ASIC.
> What is default GPU voltage on skyn3t rev 4 BIOS?
> I couldnt unlock 1.3 voltage on MSI AB beta 18, using 3:20 or 4:20 gets the same result - invalid. And AB voltage slider doesnt increase or decrease voltages ( AB shows 1.187 all the time) no matter where i set the slider. Skyn3t rev 4 Bios. Any ideas?


you should not be using those commands unless you have a ref 780 or titan. if you have a 780 classified there is a tool to use to add voltage...........


----------



## gatesmarch

Testing the gpu voltage with a multimeter shows that when Classified Controller is set at 1.3, it's actually @ 1.296...pretty dang close lol.







When at .887 on both Precision and Classified controller I'm at .884; so it's obviously system specific.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Testing the gpu voltage with a multimeter shows that when Classified Controller is set at 1.3, it's actually @ 1.296...pretty dang close lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When at .887 on both Precision and Classified controller I'm at .884; so it's obviously system specific.


ya and if you raise the pwm frequency the voltage should actually go up underload. vdroop really isn't an issue with these cards at all.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya and if you raise the pwm frequency the voltage should actually go up underload. vdroop really isn't an issue with these cards at all.


So if you want the most accurate voltages possible the pwm frequency should be kept stock? At one point I raised it to 400 but now it's back at 260khz.


----------



## Neer

*Thank you for your answers, guys.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Go to the OP and read. Also read @OccamRazor's OC guide.
> I believe that skyn3ts default voltage is the same as the stock BIOS, or maybe a little bump? Not sure.
> You're going to want to flash a custom BIOS and use the Classy Tuner tool for voltage before you declare that your card stinks.


Thank you. No, i didn't write that my card stinks, just has low asic reading (60.8%). And i have skyn3t rev 4 bios flashed already







Well, anyway, skyn3t increased core mhz from 993 to 1110.5, so i thought maybe he increased voltage as well, cause PX reads 1.2 on load. I'm not extreme overclocker, not under water, so don't wanna push it too far. Thought to go up to 1.212 and push as far and as stable as i could on that voltage. But PX reads 1.2, my card stable 1200/6k (didnt try to overclock memory yet), temps not exceeding 63, so maybe i'll try Classy voltage tuner, to push it a bit more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> your not supposed to use afterburner or precision for the voltage control. i make sure they are always unchecked. you need to use the classy software tool on the first page or an evbot. Also don't rely on software for voltage monitoring. you can only rely on a dmm.


Well, i thought about going only to 1.212, cause i'm on air. Thought i could do that on PX or AB. But every software program i used (PX, AB, Hwinfo, gpu-z) shows different voltage readings







And they dont change if i, for example trying to increase it on PX or AB. So probably skyn3t Bios rev 4 has 1.212 set already and only PX shows it correctly..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you should not be using those commands unless you have a ref 780 or titan. if you have a 780 classified there is a tool to use to add voltage...........


Thank you for that. I wasn't sure about it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neer*
> 
> *Thank you for your answers, guys.*
> Thank you. No, i didn't write that my card stinks, just has low asic reading (60.8%). And i have skyn3t rev 4 bios flashed already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, anyway, skyn3t increased core mhz from 993 to 1110.5, so i thought maybe he increased voltage as well, cause PX reads 1.2 on load. I'm not extreme overclocker, not under water, so don't wanna push it too far. Thought to go up to 1.212 and push as far and as stable as i could on that voltage. But PX reads 1.2, my card stable 1200/6k (didnt try to overclock memory yet), temps not exceeding 63, so maybe i'll try Classy voltage tuner, to push it a bit more.
> Well, i thought about going only to 1.212, cause i'm on air. Thought i could do that on PX or AB. But every software program i used (PX, AB, Hwinfo, gpu-z) shows different voltage readings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they dont change if i, for example trying to increase it on PX or AB. So probably skyn3t Bios rev 4 has 1.212 set already and only PX shows it correctly..
> *Thank you for that. I wasn't sure about it.*


Actually, you're lucky it didn't roast your card. those commands are for the ON Semiconductor VRMs - only.


----------



## arkk0music

Whats up with the skyn3t rev4 bios for 780 classy its keeping 1.150 volt, even through I change it from MSI AB? Do I just have to use ClassyTool to change voltage?


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkk0music*
> 
> Whats up with the skyn3t rev4 bios for 780 classy its keeping 1.150 volt, even through I change it from MSI AB? Do I just have to use ClassyTool to change voltage?


Try EVGA Precision, 1.21v should be possible without Classy Tool. If that doesn't work reinstall your drivers.


----------



## nikoli707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> You got a nice card. Just be glad you can hit 1300Mhz on the core. 6.6Ghz for the memory isn't too bad. I'm running my card at 1267 core and 7.5Ghz memory super stable. I can run it faster in benches but I'm not much of a bencher.
> 
> Have you tried running heaven for at least an hour at max settings? I found that at 1440p + max settings in Heaven is the perfect test for stability. I usually run it between 2-4 hours. 6 hours if I have time. If it passes without issue, I'm good to go in any game.


Im running 24/7 clocks of 1300/[email protected] just using afterburner for my gaming. I have gone about halfway through crysis 3, quite a few hours of bf4 multiplayer, a little bit of borderlands 2 and a few long hours of very heavily modded skryim(soft memory modded) without any issues at all. I had always found with my 7950 that skryim on long hauls or crysis 3 for a few hours will fish out instability in an overclock. Im willing to bet at the 1350mhz core i wouldn't be fully stable in those two games, it was just a benchmark run.


----------



## Neer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Actually, you're lucky it didn't roast your card. those commands are for the ON Semiconductor VRMs - only.


Thank god it didn't happen! It was in "GK110 overclocking guide", I'm on GK110, so i thought its valid for my card. Need to do more research before doing something like that..learned my lesson, thanks


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> Im running 24/7 clocks of 1300/[email protected] just using afterburner for my gaming. I have gone about halfway through crysis 3, quite a few hours of bf4 multiplayer, a little bit of borderlands 2 and a few long hours of very heavily modded skryim(soft memory modded) without any issues at all. I had always found with my 7950 that skryim on long hauls or crysis 3 for a few hours will fish out instability in an overclock. Im willing to bet at the 1350mhz core i wouldn't be fully stable in those two games, it was just a benchmark run.


Meh, run Heaven benchmark at max settings @1440p for about 4-6 hours. That puts a hurting on your card since it's at a constant full load.


----------



## Kranik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> First off, DO NOT USE AB or PX to control voltage, use the Classy tool from the OP, only use AB and PX for monitoring. And if your aircooled, then yes, you have hit the limit for your cooling capabilities and need to either lower the ambient temps, or better yet, run a liquid loop.
> 
> Go back over the last several pages, there are discussions on this very subject.


Yea, I do plan on running a loop, unfortunately unless I want to order from EK directly neither FrozenCPU nor Performance-PCs currently have the blocks or back plates available. I'll definitely download the Classified tool. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> You can use AB and Precision X to change voltage, but only up to 1.212v. But I agree with @Jimhans1, use the Classy Voltage Tuner in the OP.
> 
> Since you're using a stock BIOS, we don't know what your clocks are when you say "+120" since you're using a boost BIOS. If you really want to see what your cards are capable of, then flash the skyn3t BIOS to your LN2 BIOS.
> 
> If you're cards are Rev. A1, then you can use Rev.3 skyn3t BIOS. If you have Rev. B1 cards, you can use skyn3t Rev.4 BIOS.
> 
> To save your stock LN2 BIOS, you're going to need NVFlash v5.142:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2258/nvflash-5-142-for-windows/
> 
> Then open up a command prompt and in the command prompt go to the directory where you have NVFlash. For ease of use I always just put it in C:\Classified:
> 
> 1st step
> Nvflash --protectoff
> (This will disable the bios protection in order to save or flash a bios)
> 
> 2nd step
> Nvflash --save call.it.what.you.want.rom
> (This will save the stock bios or vbios)
> 
> Don't use GPU-Z to save bios, some versions may save your bios corrupted.
> 
> For flashing a new BIOS:
> 
> Unpack the bios you want into C:\Classified (the same folder where NVFlash is). Then while in that folder right click in an empty space and select "open command window here" or run a command prompt from the start menu and then proceed with the unlock command below and the rest of the commands as needed.
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom
> 
> You might have to hit "y" twice. Once it says completed reboot. You might also have to reinstall drivers depending on bios.
> 
> Flashing with 2 cards installed -
> 
> nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #1)
> 
> nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #2)
> 
> For stability just bench (Valley, Firestrike, Heaven) and play games.
> 
> For seeing how your cards stacks up against others I like going to the Valley and Heaven threads. There area spreadsheets in the OP with scores, though they are bench stable and probably not game stable. I have a pretty decent SLI score in there but it was artifacting during my Valley run.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_100
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_100
> 
> Everything you need (except for a newer version of NVFlash) is in the OP of this thread including the Classified Voltage Tuner (direct download from here: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/19143)
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the thorough response! I'll definitely try out the SKYN3T BIOS. Apologies for not providing actual clocks; the "problem card" does 1240~Mhz/1650~Mhz but nothing seems to move it higher than that whether it's 75c or 65c, the second card will do 1300~Mhz/1650~Mhz and again it taps out regardless of temperature. I'll submit a GPU-Z validation some point soon, thanks again for the help guys!


----------



## traxtech

Australian/Taiwan EVGA got back to me about my RMA. The card is completely broken and they are waiting from stock in the US to replace my card









Looks like i'll be waiting awhile... sigh


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Australian/Taiwan EVGA got back to me about my RMA. The card is completely broken and they are waiting from stock in the US to replace my card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like i'll be waiting awhile... sigh


Haha, I'm just about to RMA mine tomorrow. What happened to yours?


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Haha, I'm just about to RMA mine tomorrow. What happened to yours?




This happened, couldn't even see the clocks or anything in GPU-z after it either.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> 
> 
> This happened, couldn't even see the clocks or anything in GPU-z after it either.


Argh that's rough. Would you mind keeping me informed via PM as to when evga has RMA stock? What do you know so far about your replacement card?


----------



## traxtech

I just got a reply stating the following:

Your Answer:
Dear Customer,

We will test your card tomorrow. Regarding the stocks, ETA will be next week.

Thanks!


----------



## fleetfeather

ahh fair enough.

I'll hold my card until next week then. Mine still runs at stock, but artifacts and crashes anywhere above 1150mhz (boost clock). It's slowly degrading too; I used to be able to mine (not game, obviously) at 1228/1995, but now I can only hold 1188/1920 (and even then I'm crashing every 8hrs).


----------



## yourunlikegus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> 
> 
> This happened, couldn't even see the clocks or anything in GPU-z after it either.


Same thing happened to mine. I wanted to know what all this mining was about...tried it for a few minutes, then this. The card I got for replacement is much better though so it all worked out. I think the old one had an ASIC of 70 something the replacements is 86.3. I can reach 1340 or so core on air stable on stock voltage (1.212).


----------



## bektafig

Hi classfield 780 models available. TI is not classfield 780. the most current bios skyn3t-Classy-vbios-rev4.ro Did I wonder?


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> ahh fair enough.
> 
> I'll hold my card until next week then. Mine still runs at stock, but artifacts and crashes anywhere above 1150mhz (boost clock). It's slowly degrading too; I used to be able to mine (not game, obviously) at 1228/1995, but now I can only hold 1188/1920 (and even then I'm crashing every 8hrs).


Best off doing it asap, i sent the card on the 26th and they only got it today i presume. GG sending it to Taiwan


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Best off doing it asap, i sent the card on the 26th and they only got it today i presume. GG sending it to Taiwan


oh wow didn't know it'd take that long. yeah ill post it tomorrow then lol. thanks


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> oh wow didn't know it'd take that long. yeah ill post it tomorrow then lol. thanks


No worries mate lol

Expect a $50 or so shipping fee to just for Registered Post International as well


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> No worries mate lol
> 
> Expect a $50 or so shipping fee to just for Registered Post International as well


how much was the total postage cost all up for you?


----------



## lootbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkk0music*
> 
> Whats up with the skyn3t rev4 bios for 780 classy its keeping 1.150 volt, even through I change it from MSI AB? Do I just have to use ClassyTool to change voltage?


I had this same problem and ended up going back to REV3.
Please post if the driver reinstall helps.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> how much was the total postage cost all up for you?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*


yep I can deal with that haha...

Thought you were trying to tell me it would be ~60 for the shipping + another 50 for the registered tracking haha









edit: not sure how much you paid for your card through amazon, but I'm sure the cost + the 50 bucks in shipping for RMA was cheaper than PCCG's $970 asking price

mine cost me $860 through amazon shipped to my door, so I'm still up compared to aussie retailers


----------



## traxtech

I bought it from NCIX in Canada, i think i spent about $905 give or take.

Also, that shipping method has NO TRACKING at all.. If you want tracking, you'll be paying close to double +, mine was fine though and i was stressing it would get lost haha


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I bought it from NCIX in Canada, i think i spent about $905 give or take.
> 
> Also, that shipping method has NO TRACKING at all.. If you want tracking, you'll be paying close to double +, mine was fine though and i was stressing it would get lost haha


ahh i see,

woah no tracking on a $900 purchase







ill probably end up doing the same haha


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> ahh i see,
> 
> woah no tracking on a $900 purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill probably end up doing the same haha


Yeah it's not a good feeling, but it's also not a good feeling having to spend more than you should for a faulty card. GG EVGA.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Yeah it's not a good feeling, but it's also not a good feeling having to spend more than you should for a faulty card. GG EVGA.


The card broke during mining though correct? What voltages and clocks were you at?


----------



## Kold

So if I use the Classy tool, will it work with the stock LN2 bios on the Ti Classy?
What's the max recommended voltage on air for daily if temps are good?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> The card broke during mining though correct? What voltages and clocks were you at?


Also, what cooling? Nevermind, I am assuming air from sigs / pics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> So if I use the Classy tool, will it work with the stock LN2 bios on the Ti Classy?
> What's the max recommended voltage on air for daily if temps are good?


It should. Everything is really similar between bios. You may run into throttling, not sure.

For air, I wouldn't go over 1.225-1.25 on the tool due to the core climbing under load. You may be able to go farther, but you'll start dealing with instability issues and while rare, degradation.


----------



## phazer11

Alright, I'm sorry to have to ask but I've done a reasonable amount of searching this thread and the rest of the forums but could someone help me out?

I have an EVGA GTX 780 Dual Classified 3GB with the ACX cooler and I'm trying to learn how to OC it reasonably. Most of the stuff I've dug up pertain to BIOS mods and such. I've been trying to use EVGA Precision X but >v< this whole offset business for a GPU is just so weird (used to my GTX 460).


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Alright, I'm sorry to have to ask but I've done a reasonable amount of searching this thread and the rest of the forums but could someone help me out?
> I have an EVGA GTX 780 Dual Classified 3GB with the ACX cooler and I'm trying to learn how to OC it reasonably. Most of the stuff I've dug up pertain to BIOS mods and such. I've been trying to use EVGA Precision X but >v< this whole offset business for a GPU is just so weird (used to my GTX 460).


Run your card at stock and record (using Afterburner, Precision X, or GPU-Z) what it boosts to. That's your stock boost. Say it boosts to 1000MHz.

Open Precision X or Afterburner. If you move the core clock slider to +100, then you will boost to 1100MHz (or thereabouts, because the increments go in 13MHz steps). The same rules apply to the memory. Stock memory runs at 1502MHz (6008MHz effective). +500 on the memory will take you to 7008Mz effective. Double the mem offset to get to the effective mem MHz increase.

If you want to start messing with voltage, get the Classy Voltage Tuner in the OP (or you can go up to 1.212v using AB and Precision X if you enable voltage control within the software). If you want a non-boost BIOS grab skyn3t Rev.3 if you have a A1 revision card or Rev.3 or Rev.4 if you have a B1 card. I've posted detailed BIOS backup and flashing instructions within the last few posts.









As a baseline, I think you should be able to get to ~1,260 or so with stock volts, give or take. Some cards are better than others. Move up your GPU offset slowly, maybe ~26 MHz at a time and test stability with Valley, Heaven, gaming etc. After you're done OCing core, then move onto mem. No need to be messing with both simultaneously.


----------



## phazer11

So far I've been able to get it to 1300 MHz Core running Heaven, The EVGA OC Scanner's 4M Particle and a few burn ins from EVGA OC Scanner as well. Though Heaven says it was running 1597 MHz wth 3000 MHz on the Memory.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> So far I've been able to get it to 1300 MHz Core running Heaven, The EVGA OC Scanner's 4M Particle and a few burn ins from EVGA OC Scanner as well. Though Heaven says it was running 1597 MHz wth 3000 MHz on the Memory.


Heaven and Valley don't always display the correct clocks.

Don't use Furmark / Furmark derivatives (like OC Scanner) on 780, it can burn out your card so I've read.


----------



## phazer11

What would you suggest using instead of Furmark?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> What would you suggest using instead of Furmark?


Heaven, Valley, Firestrike, and games (BF4 and FC3 will give them a good workout).

Heaven with max tessellation seems to be pretty stressful.


----------



## strong island 1

ya far cry 3 has been a really good stability tester since it came out. Usually if your clocks can pass an hour or 2 of that game then those clocks should work with anything and higher for benching. I would say firestrike and heaven extreme are really good bench programs to get a feel for your max clocks while benching.


----------



## phazer11

I was already downloading Valley. Can't say I've heard of Firestrike is it this (part of the new 3DMark)? I don't have Battlefield 4 or Far Cry 3. The most taxing game I can think of me having is my heavily modded Skyrim with ENB.

By Heaven Extreme you just mean Heaven Basic with maximum settings?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> I was already downloading Valley. Can't say I've heard of Firestrike is it this (part of the new 3DMark)? I don't have Battlefield 4 or Far Cry 3. The most taxing game I can think of me having is my heavily modded Skyrim with ENB.
> By Heaven Extreme you just mean Heaven Basic with maximum settings?


ya firestrike is the new 3dmark benches. Firestrike extreme is the most demanding. Whatever clocks you can run firestrike extreme with almost every other bench will do those clocks and higher. I use the hwbot heaven extreme preset but ya you probably could just download heaven 4.0 and put the max settings in.


----------



## VSG

I always had Heaven beat up my cards more than FSE


----------



## deafboy

FC3 has been my favorite as of late. Generally do FSE, Valley, Heaven, FC3, then folding.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I always had Heaven beat up my cards more than FSE


ya I was doing 1800mhz in heaven extreme last weekend and I could not do that in firestrike extreme at all. It was a huge difference for me, maybe about 100mhz difference. regular firestrike and heaven were about equal. Who knows though, I'm sure a lot of cards react differently to different benches.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> FC3 has been my favorite as of late. Generally do FSE, Valley, Heaven, FC3, then folding.


I have never folded but I hear a lot of people say it can be a good stability tester.


----------



## deafboy

Every time I thought I had a stable oc, folding proved me wrong, lol


----------



## gatesmarch

Okay so, doing a little multimeter testing again. I'm using Skynet Rev 4 bios, and Classified Controller. When I boost up my clocks and voltage while on desktop (I use 1.275mV for my current clocks)...the reading on the multi is perfect at 1.274mV. Now, when I go in game (I'm currently playing Crysis 3...because well, now I can lol) and test with the multi again I'm getting a steady reading of 1.312. Is it normal for the voltage to jump like that?


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> The card broke during mining though correct? What voltages and clocks were you at?


No, that was someone else. I was playing Battlefield 4 on stock clocks and stock voltages as the card was degrading severely.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Okay so, doing a little multimeter testing again. I'm using Skynet Rev 4 bios, and Classified Controller. When I boost up my clocks and voltage while on desktop (I use 1.275mV for my current clocks)...the reading on the multi is perfect at 1.274mV. Now, when I go in game (I'm currently playing Crysis 3...because well, now I can lol) and test with the multi again I'm getting a steady reading of 1.312. Is it normal for the voltage to jump like that?


Yes its completely normal. With the classified cards voltage goes up slightly under heavy load to over compensate for vdroop which should help to stabilize overclocks


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Yes its completely normal. With the classified cards voltage goes up slightly under heavy load to over compensate for vdroop which should help to stabilize overclocks


Interesting you brought up vdroop. I was playing the game fine for two hours, then after a cut scene it locked up. Back to the OC'ing board


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> I was already downloading Valley. Can't say I've heard of Firestrike is it this (part of the new 3DMark)? I don't have Battlefield 4 or Far Cry 3. The most taxing game I can think of me having is my heavily modded Skyrim with ENB.
> By Heaven Extreme you just mean Heaven Basic with maximum settings?


Metro Last Light (great game anyway) is a good test too, for me it's ~BF4 if not 1 stepping tougher. The bench it provides is good but playing it is better as testing capability.


----------



## phazer11

Odd. I can't get firestrike to even run. It gets to running the system info thing gets my info and crashes before it can even load the test even at stock...

Tried uninstalling all benchmarks and updating driver. No go.

It keeps saying "Expression:hrX11 call failed [-2005270523].

Hardware device removed.

DVGI_ERROR_DEVICE_REMOVED: ID3D11Device::CreateBuffer"

I also get a message that my display driver stopped responding but has recovered (which is why I did a clean update).


----------



## gatesmarch

I'm baffled here. Okay I have my core set to 1280mhz (at least that's what GPU-Z says), yet when I run 3DMark 11, Heaven...any benchmark, it never goes past 1267. When I set the core to 1250mhz, it never goes past 1243mhz. Nothing should be throttling the gpu at all. Is this just GPU-Z reading it wrong?

http://s1026.photobucket.com/user/brettgates1/media/Untitled_zps89da65d6.png.html


----------



## phazer11

It's doing it with just about everything now


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Run your card at stock and record (using Afterburner, Precision X, or GPU-Z) what it boosts to. That's your stock boost. Say it boosts to 1000MHz.
> 
> Open Precision X or Afterburner. If you move the core clock slider to +100, then you will boost to 1100MHz (or thereabouts, because the increments go in 13MHz steps). The same rules apply to the memory. Stock memory runs at 1502MHz (6008MHz effective). +500 on the memory will take you to 7008Mz effective. Double the mem offset to get to the effective mem MHz increase.
> 
> If you want to start messing with voltage, get the Classy Voltage Tuner in the OP (or you can go up to 1.212v using AB and Precision X if you enable voltage control within the software). If you want a non-boost BIOS grab skyn3t Rev.3 if you have a A1 revision card or Rev.3 or Rev.4 if you have a B1 card. I've posted detailed BIOS backup and flashing instructions within the last few posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a baseline, I think you should be able to get to ~1,260 or so with stock volts, give or take. Some cards are better than others. Move up your GPU offset slowly, maybe ~26 MHz at a time and test stability with Valley, Heaven, gaming etc. After you're done OCing core, then move onto mem. No need to be messing with both simultaneously.


Great instructions.


----------



## osarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> It's doing it with just about everything now


Have you tried switching to the stock bios and trying it?


----------



## Dnic41

New owner here, please add me: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5w5cw/

This card barely fits in my case. I can't even snap the slot pins closed! Definitely will be upgrading to a full tower on my next build.

Can someone point me where to start on modding the card? I see the files on the first page, but not 100% sure where to go with them or which ones.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osarion*
> 
> Have you tried switching to the stock bios and trying it?


I haven't flashed the bios. I've been running on stock the whole time.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> I haven't flashed the bios. I've been running on stock the whole time.


Remove and reinstall your drivers and also AB or Precision.

Use this tool to remove all drivers.

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html


----------



## sdmf74

I'm getting better results with my Kingpin now (aside from driver crashes not recovering after restart)







. I gained at least 5 fps by switching skyn3t bios'. Now using the rev 5 bd bios. Score seems a little low for clocks?
This is my Valley best so far Im curious to see how it stacks up against other KPE's on water?


GPUz 1449mhz/1950, Valley 1424mhz @ 1.468v (Actual) 1.71v Pex 1.114v PWM 457khz 91.1fps
Finally got a true rms DMM







max temp 42c


----------



## VSG

How's this for close-ness?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> How's this for close-ness?


Ahh man I gotta go back and bump my mem oc by +002 now and try and beat ya, lol. I dont know if I have anything left If I go much higher I get a lower score


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> I'm baffled here. Okay I have my core set to 1280mhz (at least that's what GPU-Z says), yet when I run 3DMark 11, Heaven...any benchmark, it never goes past 1267. When I set the core to 1250mhz, it never goes past 1243mhz. Nothing should be throttling the gpu at all. Is this just GPU-Z reading it wrong?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1026.photobucket.com/user/brettgates1/media/Untitled_zps89da65d6.png.html


Nothing is wrong. It goes in increments of 13MHz. If it's going to 1,267MHz then increase your offset by 1 and see if it goes to 1,280. The offset you're using has you stuck at the 1,267 level. Just keep stepping up your offset until you reach 1,280.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> How's this for close-ness?


What was your clocks etc on that run? if you dont mind


----------



## phazer11

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Remove and reinstall your drivers and also AB or Precision.
> 
> Use this tool to remove all drivers.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html


Done, it's still doing it. Anything else?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> What was your clocks etc on that run? if you dont mind


They are on the screenshot. I am also on the Skyn3t bios so those numbers are true. I was at PCI-E 8x though!


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Quote:
> Done, it's still doing it. Anything else?


What are your numbers? And I guess you are on air. You could be overclocking it. Make you don't go more than 1.25v on air. Heat is your ENEMY.


----------



## phazer11

It's idling at 29C now and hasn't ever gone above 66C. I'm on air. It happens at stock clocks, and doesn't seem to matter which benchmark I try to use; which is odd because I was able to do some benchmarks like Heaven 4.0 earlier.


----------



## lowstang93

Trying to get in the Classified owners club.
Is this all I need?
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9dy5a/


----------



## sdmf74

Finally for the first time I got the Precision X android app working, Its not an EVbot but its pretty sweet. Its nice to be able to use single screen and make adjustments & monitor usage while benching. Here is a link for the fix if anyone is interested. Prolly old news but I just found it.

Speaking of *EVBOT* I know it's only been a month or so but I wonder how evbot 2.0 is coming along, Hopefully Jacob will keep us posted on developments.

@ lowstang93 welcome! u r good to go our friend SI1 will update the list for you im sure


----------



## lowstang93

Hey just received my 2 EVGA GTX 780 TI Dual Classified Hydro coppers and been playing with the clocks on Precision-x.
Im starting out on the LN2 Stock bios with the K-boost enabled but I didn't mess with the overvoltage yet.
I got the GPU clock to 1250Mhz and MEM clock to 3650Mhz.
I ran Valley benchmark and got this score and wanted to see if its a decent score for stock bios?
I will soon try the different bios on this thread so I can play with voltages.
Thanks for any input since im new to the forums.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowstang93*
> 
> Hey just received my 2 EVGA GTX 780 TI Dual Classified Hydro coppers and been playing with the clocks on Precision-x.
> Im starting out on the LN2 Stock bios with the K-boost enabled but I didn't mess with the overvoltage yet.
> I got the GPU clock to 1250Mhz and MEM clock to 3650Mhz.
> I ran Valley benchmark and got this score and wanted to see if its a decent score for stock bios?
> I will soon try the different bios on this thread so I can play with voltages.
> Thanks for any input since im new to the forums.


Not sure cause I dont have SLI but others will know, That oc is respectable though. Cant help to wonder though if K-boost would increase my scores?


----------



## MrCupra

Hey guys, i am kinda new to gpu overclocking. So i need some advice.

I have downloaded nvflash and skyn3trev2 bios.
But there are two files in the bios.zip. which one do i need to flash?
Quote:


> skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BD-official
> skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BE-official


Thanks,

MrCupra

and for the record: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dpxsp/


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrCupra*
> 
> Hey guys, i am kinda new to gpu overclocking. So i need some advice.
> 
> I have downloaded nvflash and skyn3trev2 bios.
> But there are two files in the bios.zip. which one do i need to flash?
> Thanks,
> 
> MrCupra
> 
> and for the record: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dpxsp/


Welcome.









1) What bios do you have?
2) What rev A1 or B2
3) Put your built in your zip, it make it easier for forum to help you.


----------



## MrCupra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) What bios do you have?
> 2) What rev A1 or B2
> 3) Put your built in your zip, it make it easier for forum to help you.


I am using the stock bios (80.80.34.01.80 (P2083-0030).
Its rev B1.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowstang93*
> 
> Trying to get in the Classified owners club.
> Is this all I need?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9dy5a/


yes that's good. I will update the list today. welcome.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrCupra*
> 
> Hey guys, i am kinda new to gpu overclocking. So i need some advice.
> 
> I have downloaded nvflash and skyn3trev2 bios.
> But there are two files in the bios.zip. which one do i need to flash?
> Thanks,
> 
> MrCupra
> 
> and for the record: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dpxsp/


You don't need a custom VBIOS to OC your card. You can start out OCing it using Afterburner (the latest beta) or Precision X. See what your card will do at stock. You can enable limited voltage control in AB and Precision X as well. For air, it's almost enough voltage control unless you're really trying to push your 24/7 volts.

There's nothing wrong with jumping straight to the custom VBIOS though, but I like getting to know my card at stock first, seeing what it will boost to at stock etc. For benching I like the skyn3t BIOS (which I have flashed to the LN2 BIOS), but for gaming I use the stock boost BIOS.

You can check the VRAM type on your card with GPU-Z or Nvidia Inspector. It's either Hynix or Samsung, and both OC well.


----------



## Neer

Is it possible to edit 780 classified bios (or skyn3t bios) for custom fan curve and bump default voltage a bit? Anyone knows how to do it, maybe?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neer*
> 
> Is it possible to edit 780 classified bios (or skyn3t bios) for custom fan curve and bump default voltage a bit? Anyone knows how to do it, maybe?


I don't know about BIOS editing but you could just make a custom fan curve in Afterburner or Precision X, and adjust the voltage there as well. You can have them start with Windows with your fan curve, voltage and overclock settings.


----------



## MrCupra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> You don't need a custom VBIOS to OC your card. You can start out OCing it using Afterburner (the latest beta) or Precision X. See what your card will do at stock. You can enable limited voltage control in AB and Precision X as well. For air, it's almost enough voltage control unless you're really trying to push your 24/7 volts.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with jumping straight to the custom VBIOS though, but I like getting to know my card at stock first, seeing what it will boost to at stock etc. For benching I like the skyn3t BIOS (which I have flashed to the LN2 BIOS), but for gaming I use the stock boost BIOS.
> 
> You can check the VRAM type on your card with GPU-Z or Nvidia Inspector. It's either Hynix or Samsung, and both OC well.


I have Hynix.
I am using the LN2 bios atm, and am using AB.
I have used +75mV, power limit 115%, core clock +100, mem clock +200 and the fan 100%.
It seems to be stable enough to run heaven.


Do you think i can get more out of it? Or would the custom VBIOS be a better option for that?


----------



## Neer

coelacanth, yes, i know that, but every time reinstalling AB or PX you have to adjust it again. Actually i would prefer not to have AB or PX installed at all after finishing overclocking. Sometimes it goes to default settings as well. That means, probably, that overclock is unstable, though? Or it could be other reasons?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrCupra*
> 
> I have Hynix.
> I am using the LN2 bios atm, and am using AB.
> I have used +75mV, power limit 115%, core clock +100, mem clock +200 and the fan 100%.
> It seems to be stable enough to run heaven.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think i can get more out of it? Or would the custom VBIOS be a better option for that?


Oh yes. You can definitely get more out of it.

Keep an eye on core and VRM temps. GPU-Z (some versions) and HWInfo can read from the VRM temp sensors.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neer*
> 
> coelacanth, yes, i know that, but every time reinstalling AB or PX you have to adjust it again. Actually i would prefer not to have AB or PX installed at all after finishing overclocking. Sometimes it goes to default settings as well. That means, probably, that overclock is unstable, though? Or it could be other reasons?


I hear ya. I figured that's the direction you wanted to go. I agree with you that having the BIOS set how you want it would be better than having to mess with software. Someone with a lot more experience than I have will need to help you out though.


----------



## stilllogicz

A 780 classified running @ 1.5v. How many watts would this card be drawing?


----------



## Aesthethc

Hey guys, some people are saying i can get higher than 1.35v on my 780 classified, but the voltage controller only goes up to 1.35v max, how are people saying that a 780 classified can go up to 1.5v? how would you do that? and is that safe? my VRM doesnt get past 35c on load, and core doesnt get past 33C.

I am using beta MSI afterburner and the classified controller from the 1st post.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Hey guys, some people are saying i can get higher than 1.35v on my 780 classified, but the voltage controller only goes up to 1.35v max, how are people saying that a 780 classified can go up to 1.5v? how would you do that? and is that safe? my VRM doesnt get past 35c on load, and core doesnt get past 33C.
> 
> I am using beta MSI afterburner and the classified controller from the 1st post.


you might be using the older version. grab the newer version from the 780 ti classy section in the op. i need to update the 780 version I have posted.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> you might be using the older version. grab the newer version from the 780 ti classy section in the op. i need to update the 780 version I have posted.


OH WOW.

Yeah now i have it. Woah! OK, so how high can you go with an EK full block ? is 1.5v safe as long as temps are within what we want?

Also, what is FBVDD, PEXVDD, and PWM Freq? I heard you can increase FBVDD to 1.7v to increase memory clocks? Correct me if im wrong, im such a noob haha.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Hi guys, My old Classy caught fire with the power connectors, So yesterday i got a replacement







But it was the PSU faultt and it did drag my mobo aswell... So i need a mobo and a new PSU







But will my i5 3470 @3.8ghz bottleneck much? Also i saw that i have Rev 0.0 and it stand EVGA 111 instead of the old one that had Rev 1.0







is there any diffrence?


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrCupra*
> 
> I am using the stock bios (80.80.34.01.80 (P2083-0030).
> Its rev B1.


Well the first one has a boost limit of 1084.5 MHz and the second has the boost limit removed. So pick your poison and enjoy.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Which Rev do you have?







Just a new Classy owner aswell, Woud i be mad if i sad that im 14?







Cant wait to get my Asrock extreme 6 and Seasonic X 750







Hope that is enuogh for my Rig, Also i jumped right on sky3nt bios last time due i really hate that GPU boost 2.0


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> OH WOW.
> 
> Yeah now i have it. Woah! OK, so how high can you go with an EK full block ? is 1.5v safe as long as temps are within what we want?
> 
> Also, what is FBVDD, PEXVDD, and PWM Freq? I heard you can increase FBVDD to 1.7v to increase memory clocks? Correct me if im wrong, im such a noob haha.


i mean, I wouldn't say 1.5v is exactly safe but under water you could bench at 1.5v but just don't do it for prolonged periods of time. I have gone up to 1.85v on the fbvdd voltage. see what your max stable mem oc is without raising it and then slowly raise it to see if it helps your mem oc at all. pwm frequency helps stabilize higher overclocks and increases your load voltage.


----------



## askala2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> skynets bios is better , ever since i flashed the bios px takes about 3 minutes to load after reboot, shutting down my rig takes about 3 min stuck at the shutting down screen . i switch back to stock bios everything runs smooth again


how update evbot firmware for kingpin?


----------



## askala2

how update evbot firmware for kingpin?


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i mean, I wouldn't say 1.5v is exactly safe but under water you could bench at 1.5v but just don't do it for prolonged periods of time. I have gone up to 1.85v on the fbvdd voltage. see what your max stable mem oc is without raising it and then slowly raise it to see if it helps your mem oc at all. pwm frequency helps stabilize higher overclocks and increases your load voltage.


Thanks for the reply strongisland1! I really appreciate your personal help.

Okay so 1.85 max on the mem voltage. I heard 1.7 is the max, but would you say 1.75 or 1.80v is okay on water?

I think ill up the voltage on the core up to 1.40-1.42 do you think thats safe under water as long as i watch VRM temps? Or is there another factor that comes into play besides VRM temp?

Im at 1381 @ 1.35v and i want to break 1400! haha.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *askala2*
> 
> how update evbot firmware for kingpin?


im not sure since i dont have an evbot but i think you need a regular 780 classy to update to the latest firmware for the 780Ti or something?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Thanks for the reply strongisland1! I really appreciate your personal help.
> 
> Okay so 1.85 max on the mem voltage. I heard 1.7 is the max, but would you say 1.75 or 1.80v is okay on water?
> 
> I think ill up the voltage on the core up to 1.40-1.42 do you think thats safe under water as long as i watch VRM temps? Or is there another factor that comes into play besides VRM temp?
> 
> Im at 1381 @ 1.35v and i want to break 1400! haha.


This is all my opinion but I would say

1.3v core for air (1.325v for bench <15 minutes at a time)
1.7v ram for air

1.4v core for water (1.45v for bench <15 minutes at a time)
1.75v ram for water

1.5+ core for LN2
1.8v ram for LN2


----------



## DarkReign32

Well I installed the Corsair H75 with the use of the Kraken G10 bracket. Here are some pictures. The installation itself was relatively easy with the exception of some issues positioning the radiator within my case.









Sorry for all the pictures. I'm not sure about how to do the spoiler thing









My temps before were 68 while running valley. Now I'm at 51. That's at 1.21v.


----------



## Kold

Pretty good drop.


----------



## DarkReign32

It was a pretty good drop. What I'm really happy about is the lack of fan noise.


----------



## Dnic41

Just looking for some clarification as I'm new to this card.

If I want to flash (for now) so that the card doesn't auto clock down do I just use NVFlash to flash "Revision 4 skyn3t"?
I also need to put it on LN2 first correct?

Currently when I'm in game (World of Tanks) the GPU usage is only around 50%.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> This is all my opinion but I would say
> 
> 1.3v core for air (1.325v for bench <15 minutes at a time)
> 1.7v ram for air
> 
> 1.4v core for water (1.45v for bench <15 minutes at a time)
> 1.75v ram for water
> 
> 1.5+ core for LN2
> 1.8v ram for LN2


Thanks, repped for sure. Ill go ahead and start benching!


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> This is all my opinion but I would say
> 
> 1.3v core for air (1.325v for bench <15 minutes at a time)
> 1.7v ram for air
> 
> 1.4v core for water (1.45v for bench <15 minutes at a time)
> 1.75v ram for water
> 
> 1.5+ core for LN2
> 1.8v ram for LN2


Yes, thanks for this as well. There seems to be two Classified Voltage tools for me to choose from. ClassyVoltageTuner2.0 and Classified_v2.0.4.3 with PWM Freq. control. Which one do I use? And if it's the one with PWM Freq. options, what does it do and what's the max safe kHz for it? Thanks.

And what does PEXVDD stand for?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Yes, thanks for this as well. There seems to be two Classified Voltage tools for me to choose from. ClassyVoltageTuner2.0 and Classified_v2.0.4.3 with PWM Freq. control. Which one do I use? And if it's the one with PWM Freq. options, what does it do and what's the max safe kHz for it? Thanks.
> 
> And what does PEXVDD stand for?


PCI-E voltage.

From EVGA:
Power tuning
There are three main voltage rails which can be tuned individually: NVVDD for GPU logic power, FBVDD for memory power and PEXVDD for various onboard interfaces and PCI-express link power. Increasing FBVDD might be useful for high memory frequencies. PEXVDD can be left at nominal level for stock and watercooling, it may only need adjustment for subzero cooling scenarios.


----------



## Kold

Thanks for the explanation~!


----------



## Dnic41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> You can use AB and Precision X to change voltage, but only up to 1.212v. But I agree with @Jimhans1, use the Classy Voltage Tuner in the OP.
> 
> Since you're using a stock BIOS, we don't know what your clocks are when you say "+120" since you're using a boost BIOS. If you really want to see what your cards are capable of, then flash the skyn3t BIOS to your LN2 BIOS.
> 
> If you're cards are Rev. A1, then you can use Rev.3 skyn3t BIOS. If you have Rev. B1 cards, you can use skyn3t Rev.4 BIOS.
> 
> To save your stock LN2 BIOS, you're going to need NVFlash v5.142:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2258/nvflash-5-142-for-windows/
> 
> Then open up a command prompt and in the command prompt go to the directory where you have NVFlash. For ease of use I always just put it in C:\Classified:
> 
> 1st step
> Nvflash --protectoff
> (This will disable the bios protection in order to save or flash a bios)
> 
> 2nd step
> Nvflash --save call.it.what.you.want.rom
> (This will save the stock bios or vbios)
> 
> Don't use GPU-Z to save bios, some versions may save your bios corrupted.
> 
> For flashing a new BIOS:
> 
> Unpack the bios you want into C:\Classified (the same folder where NVFlash is). Then while in that folder right click in an empty space and select "open command window here" or run a command prompt from the start menu and then proceed with the unlock command below and the rest of the commands as needed.
> 
> nvflash --protectoff
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom
> 
> You might have to hit "y" twice. Once it says completed reboot. You might also have to reinstall drivers depending on bios.
> 
> Flashing with 2 cards installed -
> 
> nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #1)
> 
> nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #2)
> 
> For stability just bench (Valley, Firestrike, Heaven) and play games.
> 
> For seeing how your cards stacks up against others I like going to the Valley and Heaven threads. There area spreadsheets in the OP with scores, though they are bench stable and probably not game stable. I have a pretty decent SLI score in there but it was artifacting during my Valley run.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_100
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_100
> 
> Everything you need (except for a newer version of NVFlash) is in the OP of this thread including the Classified Voltage Tuner (direct download from here: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/19143)
> 
> Good luck!


I followed the steps listed here and when I got flash the BIOS the name of the Current BIOS and Replace with are exactly the same.
Went ahead and flashed it and AB still shows +0 vs the actual clock speeds. Am I missing something?


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Odd. I can't get firestrike to even run. It gets to running the system info thing gets my info and crashes before it can even load the test even at stock...
> 
> Tried uninstalling all benchmarks and updating driver. No go.
> 
> It keeps saying "Expression:hrX11 call failed [-2005270523].
> 
> Hardware device removed.
> 
> DVGI_ERROR_DEVICE_REMOVED: ID3D11Device::CreateBuffer"
> 
> I also get a message that my display driver stopped responding but has recovered (which is why I did a clean update).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> It's doing it with just about everything now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osarion*
> 
> Have you tried switching to the stock bios and trying it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> I haven't flashed the bios. I've been running on stock the whole time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Remove and reinstall your drivers and also AB or Precision.
> 
> Use this tool to remove all drivers.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Done, it's still doing it. Anything else?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> What are your numbers? And I guess you are on air. You could be overclocking it. Make you don't go more than 1.25v on air. Heat is your ENEMY.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> It's idling at 29C now and hasn't ever gone above 66C. I'm on air. It happens at stock clocks, and doesn't seem to matter which benchmark I try to use; which is odd because I was able to do some benchmarks like Heaven 4.0 earlier.


Still having trouble quoted all relevant posts so everyone is on the same page. I've also Revo Uninstalled all of the Benchmarks and reinstalled them after re-uninstalling the driver with the uninstall tool. I'm going to bed for now but hope to at least get SOMEWHERE when I get up in 6-7 hours.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dnic41*
> 
> I followed the steps listed here and when I got flash the BIOS the name of the Current BIOS and Replace with are exactly the same.
> Went ahead and flashed it and AB still shows +0 vs the actual clock speeds. Am I missing something?


No you're all good. skyn3t modded the stock BIOS so the name should show up the same in GPU-Z. He just increased the power target and got rid of boost, and upped the stock clock a bit. I think he also upped the stock voltage a bit. Because he's the man.

Now you have a VBIOS that is better for overclocking and benching. AB will still show +0 for the core and +0 for the mem. It's up to you to see how far you can slide them to the right.









If you unlock voltage control in AB you can go to 1.212v. But with the Classy Voltage Tuner tool you can go to 1.5v.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

- Ignore -


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Well I installed the Corsair H75 with the use of the Kraken G10 bracket. Here are some pictures. The installation itself was relatively easy with the exception of some issues positioning the radiator within my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the pictures. I'm not sure about how to do the spoiler thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My temps before were 68 while running valley. Now I'm at 51. That's at 1.21v.


Memory and Asiq? I have the same Rev: 0.0 and EVGa 111, Please have samsung


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Is A1 better than A2?


----------



## motivman

Here is my rig with 2 780 classified in SLi and i7 4820k. Kind of disappointed in overclocking performance. With Skyn3t bios running in LN2 mode, highest stable overclock is 1320/7400 with 1.325v for core and 1.7v for memory. my ultimate goal was 1400/8000. my temps are not the issue, both max at approx 50C with 1.325v. can someone help? I should be getting higher overclocks with my setup. I just cannot figure out what i am doing wrong.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Can i ask which memory and Asiq you have?







and itsent it harder to find a good OC when you SLI?







If you have samsung you can get close to 8000mhz i think







But waht do you use of overvoltage the memory?


----------



## motivman

Gpu1 asic is 83 with samsung ram. Gpu2 is 71 with hynix. Using classified voltage tuner with pwm control. Can get up to +1000 mem with gpu1 and +950 when clocked individually. No difference in clocking vcore though. Still maxing at 1320 core. Everything abovr that will crash after a few minutes.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> Here is my rig with 2 780 classified in SLi and i7 4820k. Kind of disappointed in overclocking performance. With Skyn3t bios running in LN2 mode, highest stable overclock is 1320/7400 with 1.325v for core and 1.7v for memory. my ultimate goal was 1400/8000. my temps are not the issue, both max at approx 50C with 1.325v. can someone help? I should be getting higher overclocks with my setup. I just cannot figure out what i am doing wrong.


Temperatures might be your issue. The GK110 core needs temperatures to go down as voltage goes up. 50C at 1.325 v may be too hot as 1.325 on a 7 series classified is 1.375 v or higher. If you want to run higher voltages, you need more rad space. You also have two cards, so the weakest one sets the bar.

Have you tried raising your PWM freq. to 400-457 kHz? Nevermind, saw second post. If PWM isn't helping, your card is too hot. Back down your voltage to around 1.3 and then try raising your PWM.

You can try raising PEXVDD a tick, it doesn't help many cards, but it does help some. Yours may be one (mine was).


----------



## Dnic41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> No you're all good. skyn3t modded the stock BIOS so the name should show up the same in GPU-Z. He just increased the power target and got rid of boost, and upped the stock clock a bit. I think he also upped the stock voltage a bit. Because he's the man.
> 
> Now you have a VBIOS that is better for overclocking and benching. AB will still show +0 for the core and +0 for the mem. It's up to you to see how far you can slide them to the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you unlock voltage control in AB you can go to 1.212v. But with the Classy Voltage Tuner tool you can go to 1.5v.


Thanks for confirming that it is supposed to be like that.

With the Voltage, Core/Memory clock auto throttling down to 324 Mhz, how can I tell exactly what my voltage/clocks are set at?
Currently at idle my voltage is sitting at 0.875.

Edit: I noticed GPU-Z will tell me what the Core/Memory clocks are regardless of what the idle speeds in AB show. However, nothing for voltage.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dnic41*
> 
> Thanks for confirming that it is supposed to be like that.
> 
> With the Voltage, Core/Memory clock auto throttling down to 324 Mhz, how can I tell exactly what my voltage/clocks are set at?
> Currently at idle my voltage is sitting at 0.875.
> 
> Edit: I noticed GPU-Z will tell me what the Core/Memory clocks are regardless of what the idle speeds in AB show. However, nothing for voltage.


AB and Precision X have core voltage as one of the things that is monitored in the monitoring window. HWInfo 64 also has GPU voltage.

If you're using the Classified Voltage Tuner Controller, you can directly input voltage there, and know pretty precisely what your voltage is. There have been many tests that show that the Classified does not Vdroop, and in fact, under load, the core voltage will be slightly higher than what is set.

If you want to see what the voltage goes up to, just run some benches in windowed mode and look at any of the voltage reading sources I mentioned, or you can log with GPU-Z / AB / Precision X in the background and see what the max voltage was. You can run your mouse along the graphs in AB / Precision X and it will tell you what the values were at that time. You can also run the render test in GPU-Z, which is pretty cool: Open GPU-Z and on the "Graphics Card" tab there is a little question mark on the far right next to "Bus Interface." Press the question mark and then hit "Start Render Test." This will load up your GPU at the desktop and you can see what your load voltage is.

The same goes for your clocks. I use GPU-Z and AB / Precision X graphs to see what core clock, memory clock etc. is. GPU-Z Sensors tab should basically mirror the data in AB / Precision X.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Memory and Asiq? I have the same Rev: 0.0 and EVGa 111, Please have samsung


Memory is SKHynix and asic is 68.4%. I'm going off memory for ASIC though.


----------



## Neer

Anyone tried to edit skyn3t or stock 780 classified bios for custom overclock values/fan curve/core voltage? Is it doable, anyone knows? How about Kepler Bios Tweaker 1.27?


----------



## jibberisher

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221389542810?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## phazer11

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/10150#post_21913228

Someone look that over and see if they can help please? This is quite annoying and worst of all idk if it's the card or software.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/10150#post_21913228
> Someone look that over and see if they can help please? This is quite annoying and worst of all idk if it's the card or software.


Is it just firestrike? The sysinfo agent has had some problems recently for some. I am assuming you did everything suggested. If it is more than Firestrike, and I imagine it is from previous postings, let's break apart your error messages and maybe we can figure this out.

Expression:hrX11 call failed [-2005270523]

Ways this comes up:
-Overzealous anti-virus software (Zone-Alarm is mentioned when searching). So disable AV and test, probably won't be this, but let's find out.
-Your page file is full. This is in regards to your windows page file on your C: drive. If it can't free up enough space to sort some things out, it may fail. If you've installed a lot of stuff lately, this may be your problem. Clear out your temp folders to free up at least an amount equal to the amount of ram you have, double would be better. Try again.
-Direct X got corrupted. If it still failed, I would look into reinstalling your directX since it is called in the error.

Returns DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_REMOVED if the video card has been physically removed from the system, or a driver upgrade for the video card has occurred. If this error occurs, you should destroy and recreate the device.

What it is saying:
Uninstall everything having to do with the card from the system and reinstall. This would cover drivers (which you've done), all OC software, and directX from my interpretation. Possibly the software throwing the error (benchmarks, but you've tried that). If you are running AB and PX, get rid of AB. Running both can in rare occasions cause conflicts.

So I would first disable AV software, if fails still, check your free space and page file allocation on C. If that fails, and you are using the 334.xx drivers, go back to 332.xx and try those. If that fails, try updating/repairing/reinstalling direct X. Now, if that fails, I MIGHT try a windows repair/reinstall. If that fails, it may be the graphics card itself.

I hope this gets you back up and running. If not, let us know.









EDIT: Run everything at stock. No overclocks or overvolts.

EDIT AGAIN: Saw you were running Furmark looking at your history. I have read nothing but people warning to stay away as it will cook your card in a bad way. This may be the root of your issue, but before RMAing, I would try up to repairing windows. A clean install (format) probably isn't the solution.


----------



## gamerman1983

Just so u know 3dmark is messed up atm i contacted them and they are aware of issues, mine doing the same thing, they said should be getting patched out soon as they can figure out what is causing it


----------



## gamerman1983

I spent all mourning trying to get some benching via 3dmark and got all kinds of diff errors, bunch runs that wouldnt read my Gpu, few times got same error u did and 1-2 other ones so i just gave, prev like 1 week before i ran 20-30 tests with no issues, i think its an issue with the thing that reads your pc specs and verifies your drivers/config etc. update i closed out and re opened 3dmark and seems th ere was a small patch havent tried again yet but will update soon as i can run


----------



## gamerman1983

i reverted back to the old systeminfo for 3dmark, unistaled the old one and used this link from 3dmark support and it fixed my issue
https://s3.amazonaws.com/download-aws.futuremark.com/Futuremark_SystemInfo_v425_installer.msi


----------



## Neer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/10150#post_21913228
> 
> Someone look that over and see if they can help please? This is quite annoying and worst of all idk if it's the card or software.


I get DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_REMOVED when I'm running 3Dmark with unstable overclock. Not only firestrike. Reducing OC stops it.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Anyone know the real load voltage for a 780TI Classy with +62mV in AB?

Thanks.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neer*
> 
> I get DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_REMOVED when I'm running 3Dmark with unstable overclock. Not only firestrike. Reducing OC stops it.


3Dmark is really making a mess of their software. I remember running the benches and having no issues. Since my card is a dud, I finished that in short order. Then they updated it and I read about people having issues. They then fixed those issues IIRC. So now they have updated it again and people have more issues. Wow. It sounds like some house keeping needs to be done over there.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Just got my 780 Ti Classy!









GPU-z validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fsc7q/


----------



## phazer11

So I uninstalled everything again (Driver uninstaller in safe mode, revo Afterburner, Riva Stats, Futuremark SysInfo, Futuremark 3dmark, EVGA PrecisionX and OC Scanner) wiped temp files with CCleaner and did the same for the registry errors. Installed the 332 WHQL drivers and set the offset to 234 when I got everything reinstalled. Ran Valley benchmark which ran for about 30 seconds before it started cutting out and stuttering then it said the engine had an error and crashed. I then restarted the machine and lowered the OC by half and Valley crashed immediately henceforth every time I ran it even at stock.


----------



## gamerman1983

maybe it might be something with the card, although when i had gpu issues were then went they stoped working all together and i have owned almost every series back to the 8800 series


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Still having trouble quoted all relevant posts so everyone is on the same page. I've also Revo Uninstalled all of the Benchmarks and reinstalled them after re-uninstalling the driver with the uninstall tool. I'm going to bed for now but hope to at least get SOMEWHERE when I get up in 6-7 hours.


You might have to lower your clock. This has happen to me and I have to lower my clock for it to work. Not sure if it's normal, but I ended up returning the cards for new ones. Now I just run them at max stock volts 1265 MHz 3704 MHz. once in awhile I will play around with them.


----------



## DarkReign32

So I've been playing around with LN2 with the use of the G10. I've gained +52 on the core. Temps aren't touching 60c. I'm pretty happy









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2623681


----------



## phazer11

I haven't changed volts at all (it's still at 0.867 or whatever the classyvoltage tuner said it was when I installed it) and as I said it'll do it even if I set Precision OR MSI (whichever I have installed at the time) to default and click apply.


----------



## sdmf74

I have a problem, maybe some others with an i5 3570k can help me with some comparisons. I just did a quick firestrike run (actually my first w/ KP) and Im getting some really LOW physics scores but its not just firestrike. Run was @ 1358mhz/1925mhz 1.275v set w/ software. Graphics score 14419 but physics score is 9170. Shouldnt I be getting around 12000 points for physics? I have a pretty strong i5 oc'd to 4.9. Temps are great. It's been (low) like this for a while, I noticed it when I had my 780 classy too.
check it out

I just tried setting my processor power management to 100% minimum instead of 5% but that didnt help either, I actually got the exact same score in Firestrike


----------



## fleetfeather

kinda been slacking on my Ti Classy for the past month or so...

- Will any of the newer/custom bios' improve OC potential on air? (pwm controllable bios?). The only ones I've tried out thus far are the Sky rev1 and ftw2002.
- If so, does this improvement come with any drawbacks? (added heat?)

I'm dealing with a Ti Classy that doesn't appreciate >1150mhz on the core @ 1.21v in gaming environments, or >1205mhz on the core @ 1.21v in mining environments.


----------



## Reuma

I have a question, it may be possible that an i7 [email protected] could be bottlenecking my Classy 780Ti when gaming and benching with OC applied only to the GPU?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reuma*
> 
> I have a question, it may be possible that an i7 [email protected] could be bottlenecking my Classy 780Ti when gaming and benching with OC applied only to the GPU?


Very possible but I cant say for sure, I never used SB. I'm still wondering wth I am getting such low physics scores in all 3dmark benchmarks, using an i5 3570k oc to 4.9


----------



## Zaxis01

I'm getting around 1241 core and no oc to memory with no voltage increase so voltages are maxing at 1.156 with a 3dmark11 run on perf. I ran crysis 3 for about an hour no stability issues and also played a few rounds of bf4 with no issues.

Will it go past that at all or should i just stick with the current settings?


----------



## varthx

Hey guys, thinking about watercooling my 780 ti classy and I'm curious as to where you guys are buying your waterblocks from. Only place I can find it is on FrozenCPU but it's on backorder.







Any recommendations?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *varthx*
> 
> Hey guys, thinking about watercooling my 780 ti classy and I'm curious as to where you guys are buying your waterblocks from. Only place I can find it is on FrozenCPU but it's on backorder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any recommendations?


Here is one in stock at the EK site.


----------



## varthx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here is one in stock at the EK site.


Definitely not finna ship it overseas.







I'm looking to pick it up and get it this week, it's not looking good.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I order from EK from Canada and use the 2 day DHL option and get it in two days after they ship.


----------



## varthx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I order from EK from Canada and use the 2 day DHL option and get it in two days after they ship.


Hmm, I guess now it's just a matter of bringing myself to pay the ~$160 to get it through them.









Thanks, man.


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Hello Everyone,

Just to let you know that I've bought a Nickel Acetel block from EK. I hope that my card will be a good overclocker, with stock voltage and rev3 skynet bios i get +100mhz to the core and +400mhz for the memory. If I reach the 1350mhz to the core i will be glad.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

as i ask







Which memory and Asiq?







I guess you have Samsung


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> as i ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which memory and Asiq?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you have Samsung


Asiq 76.5% and Hynix as memory. I am quite surprised that it can get 400mhz on memory with no overvoltage since it's not a samsung. It's rock stable at +104core and +400 memory with hours played on ACIV and BF4


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Good







I got a replacement card for a couple days ago







Cant test it though :/ I still need a Psu and Mobo







But mine is Rev 0.0? yours


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a replacement card for a couple days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant test it though :/ I still need a Psu and Mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But mine is Rev 0.0? yours


Where can I see the rev without dismounting the card?


----------



## dagan

Been doing some testing with my classy 780 for a whole week and I've settled with factory ln2 bios and +62mv +90core +600mem and it's been rock solid. I just love the fact my memory is really great at clocking, helping out the minimum fps. Core is a bit harder though im seeing needing a big voltage increase to get even 1280 when 1241 is achieved through precision x volt control just fine. Is this normal?


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

With the PCI-







It shoud stand EVGA ### Rev #.#

http://www.diskusjon.no/uploads/monthly_03_2014/post-319721-0-83318100-1394221082.jpg


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> With the PCI-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shoud stand EVGA ### Rev #.#


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> With the PCI-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It shoud stand EVGA ### Rev #.#
> 
> http://www.diskusjon.no/uploads/monthly_03_2014/post-319721-0-83318100-1394221082.jpg


Yes but am not in the mood to open the tower, isn't there a software way?


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Nahh







But thats allright


----------



## eliteone

Can I join the club? Loving these cards by the way, absolutley awsome.


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2q2ye/
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2q2ye/


----------



## tpwilko08

Became the proud owner of a 780 classified back in november.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v4bcs/

Asics quality 75.7%

Elpida memory

Then i added a second card a week ago

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7wzq8/

Asics quality 81.6%

Samsung Yayy!!

Both are watercooled, my question is can i run the memory at different frequencies in sli?


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> Became the proud owner of a 780 classified back in november.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v4bcs/
> 
> Asics quality 75.7%
> 
> Elpida memory
> 
> Then i added a second card a week ago
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7wzq8/
> 
> Asics quality 81.6%
> 
> Samsung Yayy!!
> 
> Both are watercooled, my question is can i run the memory at different frequencies in sli?


Congrats!

You can run both the core and memory at different offsets by unchecking the "link" radio button on PrecisionX.


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> You can run both the core and memory at different offsets by unchecking the "link" radio button on PrecisionX.


Thanks, but would it cause stability issues newbie to sli.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Asiq 76.5% and Hynix as memory. I am quite surprised that it can get 400mhz on memory with no overvoltage since it's not a samsung. It's rock stable at +104core and +400 memory with hours played on ACIV and BF4


You now know what we know, the Hynix is a beast. Timings are a little looser than Samsung, but it makes it up by clocking higher compared to the Samsung on the Kingpin. Performance wise they are about the same, minus the cold bug if your cooling with LN2 on Hynix.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> Been doing some testing with my classy 780 for a whole week and I've settled with factory ln2 bios and +62mv +90core +600mem and it's been rock solid. I just love the fact my memory is really great at clocking, helping out the minimum fps. Core is a bit harder though im seeing needing a big voltage increase to get even 1280 when 1241 is achieved through precision x volt control just fine. Is this normal?


Use PX just to set your clocks and targets. Use the Classified Tool in the OP to overvolt the core. Remember that whatever voltage you set, it will be 0.05 higher or so under load. So 1.25 is actually 1.3 volts. Also if you reach as far you can safely go voltage wise for your cooling, you can also increase PWM to go a bit more. Setting PWM to 400 or 450 will net you a few more speed bins usually or stabilize a shaky overclock. The GK110 core scales with temperature as well, so higher voltages need cooler temperatures to be stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> Became the proud owner of a 780 classified back in november.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v4bcs/
> 
> Asics quality 75.7%
> 
> Elpida memory
> 
> Then i added a second card a week ago
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7wzq8/
> 
> Asics quality 81.6%
> 
> Samsung Yayy!!
> 
> Both are watercooled, my question is can i run the memory at different frequencies in sli?


I believe the most important factor with memory and SLi is that they are of the same size.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Wait, My last classy i coudent go past 1650mhz with Hynix memory







this is with no voltage increase though, My goal on air is 1750mhz that is 7000mhz effective, So is that possible?







Cant test myself or try, Still need a PSU and Mobo


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Wait, My last classy i coudent go past 1650mhz with Hynix memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is with no voltage increase though, My goal on air is 1750mhz that is 7000mhz effective, So is that possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant test myself or try, Still need a PSU and Mobo


That is because you have to increase the voltage. Remember you have multiple memory chips on the card, that is a lot of silicon to hope to be golden. So if any one is weak, that will set your memory clock. Adding voltage overcomes this more often than not and most cards only need a small bump for a decent gain.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> That is because you have to increase the voltage. Remember you have multiple memory chips on the card, that is a lot of silicon to hope to be golden. So if any one is weak, that will set your memory clock. Adding voltage overcomes this more often than not and most cards only need a small bump for a decent gain.


What is max on air? Dont wanna fry something







My old Gainward GTX 780 did 500+ easy, Changed it for a Classified







So normal is 1.60 what if i bump it up to 1.64 or 1.65, Will that be enough?


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> You now know what we know, the Hynix is a beast. Timings are a little looser than Samsung, but it makes it up by clocking higher compared to the Samsung on the Kingpin. Performance wise they are about the same, minus the cold bug if your cooling with LN2 on Hynix.


I am glad I have a hynix memory







.

By the way guys, I noticed that my card was litterally in some areas while playing Batman Arkham Origins everything maxed out except Physx at Medium. The card is slightly overclocked with no overvoltage at all.

With this setting the card was running in some areas at 86 or 87 degrees. What temperatures do you have on Batman Arkham Origins?

Thanks


----------



## eliteone

I'm kicking myself for only moving to classies now, should have just bought these first instead of the asus cards







Almost 1400 mhz core and 8000mhz mem and all with max core temp of 48c.










:


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> What is max on air? Dont wanna fry something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old Gainward GTX 780 did 500+ easy, Changed it for a Classified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So normal is 1.60 what if i bump it up to 1.64 or 1.65, Will that be enough?


Yes, it would be enough. I would stay around 1.65 - 1.67 for a maximum for 24/7 use on air. All you need is one memory chip to develop issues and your card is a goner. I don't get much more past that voltage that is rock solid stable. Maybe a hundred more Mhz effective at 1.7 compared to 1.67. For benches it gets a bit more, and I'll go higher, but it only has to run for a few minutes at a time. I also see no gains past 1.74 for my card. I am water cooling and have Hynix.

On Hynix website, the memory spec is 1.55 v and Samsung is 1.5. Tolerances on both are 3%, or 0.05 volts. So 1.6 is the maximum per manufacturing specifications for Hynix and Samsung is1.55. Given that there is a more to that tolerance than stated and that you have active cooling, you can go higher with some degree of safety. Many of us do and only a few cards so far have developed issues (and at stock according to the posters with issues IRRC).

Some advocate higher voltages for air for 24/7, but I think that is rather reckless for what you get out of it. I'd rather be a bit safe and not have to RMA my card because I ran it into the ground for <=1% improvement in games.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> I am glad I have a hynix memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> By the way guys, I noticed that my card was litterally in some areas while playing Batman Arkham Origins everything maxed out except Physx at Medium. The card is slightly overclocked with no overvoltage at all.
> 
> With this setting the card was running in some areas at 86 or 87 degrees. What temperatures do you have on Batman Arkham Origins?
> 
> Thanks


Overclocking without raising core voltage will still generate more heat. Also, those with DMMs who have been thorough report load voltage increasing a bit more with clock speed as well on high overclocks. I imagine this behavior applies thru out the freq and voltage ranges and may explain your temps.


----------



## dagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> You now know what we know, the Hynix is a beast. Timings are a little looser than Samsung, but it makes it up by clocking higher compared to the Samsung on the Kingpin. Performance wise they are about the same, minus the cold bug if your cooling with LN2 on Hynix.
> Use PX just to set your clocks and targets. Use the Classified Tool in the OP to overvolt the core. Remember that whatever voltage you set, it will be 0.05 higher or so under load. So 1.25 is actually 1.3 volts. Also if you reach as far you can safely go voltage wise for your cooling, you can also increase PWM to go a bit more. Setting PWM to 400 or 450 will net you a few more speed bins usually or stabilize a shaky overclock. The GK110 core scales with temperature as well, so higher voltages need cooler temperatures to be stable.
> I believe the most important factor with memory and SLi is that they are of the same size.


what does PMW adjustment exaclty change?

Also what do you guys prefer? Precision X or Afterburner. Seems like afterburner has a glitch with skynet's rev4 bios. Power Target goes up to 300% where precision takes it to 200%?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> what does PMW adjustment exaclty change?
> 
> Also what do you guys prefer? Precision X or Afterburner. Seems like afterburner has a glitch with skynet's rev4 bios. Power Target goes up to 300% where precision takes it to 200%?


PWM is Pulse Width Modulation. It controls the frequency of the power signals on the board. Higher frequencies correlate to smoother power delivery and a tiny bit more voltage. Less than a tick on the classy tool. What this does is increase your overclock headroom by a few speed bins (13 Mhz increments) usually. I run at 457 kHz for daily use under water with good airflow over the power section of my card not under the block. It is really an awesome tool as it can turn dud cards into respectable performers.

It has to do with how the different programs read the Power Target. Sky released some releases with AB support, but I think he just now releases PX editions because that is what many use. I use PX for clock control, the tool for voltage.


----------



## dagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> PWM is Pulse Width Modulation. It controls the frequency of the power signals on the board. Higher frequencies correlate to smoother power delivery and a tiny bit more voltage. Less than a tick on the classy tool. What this does is increase your overclock headroom by a few speed bins (13 Mhz increments) usually. I run at 457 kHz for daily use under water with good airflow over the power section of my card not under the block. It is really an awesome tool as it can turn dud cards into respectable performers.
> 
> It has to do with how the different programs read the Power Target. Sky released some releases with AB support, but I think he just now releases PX editions because that is what many use. I use PX for clock control, the tool for voltage.


awesome thanks for the info any benefits from adjusting the other 2 sliders? FBVDD and PEXVDD. Not sure what those are for


----------



## Bradford1040

I have been looking for a GTX 680 Classified bios on Air at the moment modded by Skyn3t team I believe its called. I know the 700 series is the big thing out now but my broke but was able to upgrade to this card for 240 usd from my twin gtx 460's that where showing there age. I have been playing around with the bios myself and using the Classified Voltage tool as I don't own a EVbot but do have the port. I would love any help to point me in the right direction on learning the Kepler bios Tweaker and what each thing does or helping me find a Bios that I can work off of that could be reverse engineered so to speak to help me learn. I have posted in the 680 thread but it seems dead so figured maybe the Classy thread would do me right!

BTW Deaf Jam Thank you from me too I was wondering the same things!


----------



## funkmetal

Interesting, I dont have any test data to support it just what I have noticed with a FPS counter but, I decided to unpark my cores on my 4930k with my 780Ti's My old setup (3770k and SLI 670 Reference) with unparked cores on the CPU would only get between 10-20 FPS less in most games. BF4 for example I would get about 110-120 on Ultra preset Motion Blur Off with the 670's and the Parked Core 780Ti's would get about 1120-130 with the same settings, I played than my new PC with the 4930k and the SLI 780Ti Classy's. Once I unparked my cores on the 4930k I was getting between 170-200+ in most situations in BF4 as the example. So if you game, remember to unpark your cores.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Interesting, I dont have any test data to support it just what I have noticed with a FPS counter but, I decided to unpark my cores on my 4930k with my 780Ti's My old setup (3770k and SLI 670 Reference) with unparked cores on the CPU would only get between 10-20 FPS less in most games. BF4 for example I would get about 110-120 on Ultra preset Motion Blur Off with the 670's and the Parked Core 780Ti's would get about 1120-130 with the same settings, I played than my new PC with the 4930k and the SLI 780Ti Classy's. Once I unparked my cores on the 4930k I was getting between 170-200+ in most situations in BF4 as the example. So if you game, remember to unpark your cores.


Would this help with a 4770k, and a dual classified setup? If so, where can I find a good guide. (sorry, at work and can't search for now)


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Would this help with a 4770k, and a dual classified setup? If so, where can I find a good guide. (sorry, at work and can't search for now)


Yes, it helps with any Intel Chip Running Windows 7 or 8. (Not sure about AMD though)
Here is the easiest way.

http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility

This site has a utility that checks for parked cores, It will tell you that you have parked cores (Unless you have already unparked them then it will say unparked. Click "Unpark cores" in the utility and restart your PC. And if you dont like it, you can always reverse it by running the utility again and selecting "Park Cores"


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> awesome thanks for the info any benefits from adjusting the other 2 sliders? FBVDD and PEXVDD. Not sure what those are for


FBVDD is memory. PEXVDD is PCI-E bus. It helps some cards at modest overclocks, but is mainly for extreme cooling users and sli. Mine is one of them that it helps without sli. I get rare but random driver crashes without it at and above 1.3 core volts.. I have it set at 1 tick, no gains from higher with my card and cooling.


----------



## Deaf Jam

I have been looking at KBT for several reasons but don't feel good doing someone else's card. You can check with cyclops, he has a thread in this section where he will do some modding for people. If you need bios to look at, techpowerup has a big database of stock bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I have been looking for a GTX 680 Classified bios on Air at the moment modded by Skyn3t team I believe its called. I know the 700 series is the big thing out now but my broke but was able to upgrade to this card for 240 usd from my twin gtx 460's that where showing there age. I have been playing around with the bios myself and using the Classified Voltage tool as I don't own a EVbot but do have the port. I would love any help to point me in the right direction on learning the Kepler bios Tweaker and what each thing does or helping me find a Bios that I can work off of that could be reverse engineered so to speak to help me learn. I have posted in the 680 thread but it seems dead so figured maybe the Classy thread would do me right!
> 
> BTW Deaf Jam Thank you from me too I was wondering the same things!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Yes, it helps with any Intel Chip Running Windows 7 or 8. (Not sure about AMD though)
> Here is the easiest way.
> 
> http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility
> 
> This site has a utility that checks for parked cores, It will tell you that you have parked cores (Unless you have already unparked them then it will say unparked. Click "Unpark cores" in the utility and restart your PC. And if you dont like it, you can always reverse it by running the utility again and selecting "Park Cores"


Totally trying it out when I get home.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I have been looking at KBT for several reasons but don't feel good doing someone else's card. You can check with cyclops, he has a thread in this section where he will do some modding for people. If you need bios to look at, techpowerup has a big database of stock bios.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I have been looking for a GTX 680 Classified bios on Air at the moment modded by Skyn3t team I believe its called. I know the 700 series is the big thing out now but my broke but was able to upgrade to this card for 240 usd from my twin gtx 460's that where showing there age. I have been playing around with the bios myself and using the Classified Voltage tool as I don't own a EVbot but do have the port. I would love any help to point me in the right direction on learning the Kepler bios Tweaker and what each thing does or helping me find a Bios that I can work off of that could be reverse engineered so to speak to help me learn. I have posted in the 680 thread but it seems dead so figured maybe the Classy thread would do me right!
> 
> BTW Deaf Jam Thank you from me too I was wondering the same things!
Click to expand...

I have a stock Bios I was wanting one that was tweaked maybe so I could learn what was done and why, hope that makes sense but Thank you all the same


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I have been looking for a GTX 680 Classified bios on Air at the moment modded by Skyn3t team I believe its called. I know the 700 series is the big thing out now but my broke but was able to upgrade to this card for 240 usd from my twin gtx 460's that where showing there age. I have been playing around with the bios myself and using the Classified Voltage tool as I don't own a EVbot but do have the port. I would love any help to point me in the right direction on learning the Kepler bios Tweaker and what each thing does or helping me find a Bios that I can work off of that could be reverse engineered so to speak to help me learn. I have posted in the 680 thread but it seems dead so figured maybe the Classy thread would do me right!
> 
> BTW Deaf Jam Thank you from me too I was wondering the same things!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/send-in-your-gtx-6xx-7xx-bios-for-me-to-unlock-now-supporting-2xx-4xx-5xx-cards/70#post_21914438


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I have been looking for a GTX 680 Classified bios on Air at the moment modded by Skyn3t team I believe its called. I know the 700 series is the big thing out now but my broke but was able to upgrade to this card for 240 usd from my twin gtx 460's that where showing there age. I have been playing around with the bios myself and using the Classified Voltage tool as I don't own a EVbot but do have the port. I would love any help to point me in the right direction on learning the Kepler bios Tweaker and what each thing does or helping me find a Bios that I can work off of that could be reverse engineered so to speak to help me learn. I have posted in the 680 thread but it seems dead so figured maybe the Classy thread would do me right!
> 
> BTW Deaf Jam Thank you from me too I was wondering the same things!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/send-in-your-gtx-6xx-7xx-bios-for-me-to-unlock-now-supporting-2xx-4xx-5xx-cards/70#post_21914438
Click to expand...

Thank you found it already lol.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Wow im so bad at this overclocking thing, I got this 780ti Classy to play with the big boys and the stock with boost is better then my OC using the Skynet bios on the LN2 switch.

I've got no idea what I'm doing wrong but I have $760 buys remorse here lol.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> Wow im so bad at this overclocking thing, I got this 780ti Classy to play with the big boys and the stock with boost is better then my OC using the Skynet bios on the LN2 switch.
> 
> I've got no idea what I'm doing wrong but I have $760 buys remorse here lol.


Not to chime in and say the wrong thing but with the card being so powerful is it possible that your CPU is bottle necking your Overclocked card? Like try overclocking your CPU a bit more and see if your scores go way up


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Not to chime in and say the wrong thing but with the card being so powerful is it possible that your CPU is bottle necking your Overclocked card? Like try overclocking your CPU a bit more and see if your scores go way up


No chance, I havnt updated my sig rig yet but I have a 4770k at 4.5ghz


----------



## tpwilko08

just noticed my second card i have got samsung memory has a 3A bios does this seem strange to anyone thought 3A bios was just elpida....


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Yes, it helps with any Intel Chip Running Windows 7 or 8. (Not sure about AMD though)
> Here is the easiest way.
> 
> http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility
> 
> This site has a utility that checks for parked cores, It will tell you that you have parked cores (Unless you have already unparked them then it will say unparked. Click "Unpark cores" in the utility and restart your PC. And if you dont like it, you can always reverse it by running the utility again and selecting "Park Cores"


Cores unparked... Will try gaming at a later time. I have to hit the books for about a month and then I will focus on the gaming and getting MAX fps as well as other stuff. P. S. I threw a 750ti FTW into the system as well :-D! So, complete overkill? Why yes indeed... But, the little guy will be dedicated to Physx and folding. It was too cheap with too low of a power consumption to pass up.


----------



## varthx

Anyone been able to fit the card w/ the EK waterblock in a 350D? Not my pic


----------



## feartheturtle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> So I've been playing around with LN2 with the use of the G10. I've gained +52 on the core. Temps aren't touching 60c. I'm pretty happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2623681


Just out of curiosity, what sort of VRM temps are you getting with the G10 bracket? Are you using additional heatspreaders? I also have a backplate so did you use special/longer screws to install? I'm thinking of going the same route with my Classy once the brackets become available again.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feartheturtle*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what sort of VRM temps are you getting with the G10 bracket? Are you using additional heatspreaders? I also have a backplate so did you use special/longer screws to install? I'm thinking of going the same route with my Classy once the brackets become available again.


I made use of the stock heat spreader. I'm unsure of the VRM temps at the moment. I need me a laser thermometer lol. I couldn't find readings in GPU-Z. I used the screws provided with the G10. What I did was remove the foam pad from the NZXT bracket and replace it with a small sheet of non-conductive mylar. The difference in height with the EVGA backplate and the NZXT bracket were negligible. With the stock heat spreader, I used tin snips to cut the protruding pieces instead of filing them down. I didn't have a file.


----------



## feartheturtle

Thanks for the detailed answer. I'll look into using similar installation methods as you once I can get a hold on one of those brackets.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feartheturtle*
> 
> Thanks for the detailed answer. I'll look into using similar installation methods as you once I can get a hold on one of those brackets.


No problem. I put a few pictures up, and I do have more if needed. I think the next batch of the brackets are expected sometime in April.


----------



## VETDRMS

Just ordered a K|ngp|n Ti this morning. Now I see EVGA is out of stock...I was going to wait until later in the week, glad I didn't! Also ordered the EK nickel/plexi block. Hopefully it will be here in time for some weekend thrashing.







I'll put up some results as soon as I can. This is replacing a reference Ti that would do 1372 stable at 1.212v (30C loaded).


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> Just ordered a K|ngp|n Ti this morning. Now I see EVGA is out of stock...I was going to wait until later in the week, glad I didn't! Also ordered the EK nickel/plexi block. Hopefully it will be here in time for some weekend thrashing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put up some results as soon as I can. This is replacing a reference Ti that would do 1372 stable at 1.212v (30C loaded).


cool, you will really love the card. definitely come back and post some results and a validation. A lot of tools are on the front page and we are here if you need any advice. I was thinking of trying to order another but it said that I reached my 2 per house limit. I think it's a sign I need to save some money.

Coming from a locked card you will be blown away. the kingpin is completely unlocked. I was doing 1.65v load volts on mine this weekend. I'm not suggesting to do so I was at -150c but it's just to show you how really unlocked these cards are.


----------



## Kranik

Another semi-off topic question for some of the experts here:

I've been overclocking and overvolting my two cards using the SKYN3T BIOS and voltage tool and during one benchmark run my system shutdown and rebooted. My guess is that between the two cards and my non-overclocked 3930K I exceeded the output of my 1000W PSU and tripped the over volt protection. Given that I plan to overclock my 3930K as well it's probably time to get a new PSU, should I shoot for 1200w or go for broke on a 1500w unit?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> Another semi-off topic question for some of the experts here:
> 
> I've been overclocking and overvolting my two cards using the SKYN3T BIOS and voltage tool and during one benchmark run my system shutdown and rebooted. My guess is that between the two cards and my non-overclocked 3930K I exceeded the output of my 1000W PSU and tripped the over volt protection. Given that I plan to overclock my 3930K as well it's probably time to get a new PSU, should I shoot for 1200w or go for broke on a 1500w unit?


Don't mess around, go for the 1500w if you could. Although I think 1300w would be fine(1200w nope), You'll definitely be fine with 1500w.

I've lost lot of money going for the bare minimum amount on the psu wattage only to find it's not enough. If you had reference 780 or 780ti's, then 1000w would have been fine.

Another issue is multi rail power supplies, you could trigger a 1500w multi rail OCP psu with these classified cards. That's why I opt for single rail. 1600w single rail, not sure if there are any in the market.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> Another semi-off topic question for some of the experts here:
> 
> I've been overclocking and overvolting my two cards using the SKYN3T BIOS and voltage tool and during one benchmark run my system shutdown and rebooted. My guess is that between the two cards and my non-overclocked 3930K I exceeded the output of my 1000W PSU and tripped the over volt protection. Given that I plan to overclock my 3930K as well it's probably time to get a new PSU, should I shoot for 1200w or go for broke on a 1500w unit?


What power supply do you currently have? You may be exceeding amp per rail on your psu and tripping over current protection. Not all 1200 w or 1500w power supplies are the same. Shilka is the local psu expert around here. Im running the evga 1300w g2 single rail psu and seems to be working out good for me.


----------



## VETDRMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> cool, you will really love the card. definitely come back and post some results and a validation. A lot of tools are on the front page and we are here if you need any advice. I was thinking of trying to order another but it said that I reached my 2 per house limit. I think it's a sign I need to save some money.
> 
> Coming from a locked card you will be blown away. the kingpin is completely unlocked. I was doing 1.65v load volts on mine this weekend. I'm not suggesting to do so I was at -150c but it's just to show you how really unlocked these cards are.


Thanks. I was going to wait until later in the week, but I noticed about an hour after I ordered my card that the EVGA store is now out of stock...phew!







Looks like it is shipping out today and Performance-PCs (thanks OCN for the discount code) shipped the waterblock today too. Should be on-track for some weekend thrashing! I'll be donig some cold testing depending on the weather and have been eyeballing some aquarium coolers for a future project.


----------



## Kranik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Don't mess around, go for the 1500w if you could. Although I think 1300w would be fine(1200w nope), You'll definitely be fine with 1500w.
> 
> I've lost lot of money going for the bare minimum amount on the psu wattage only to find it's not enough. If you had reference 780 or 780ti's, then 1000w would have been fine.
> 
> Another issue is multi rail power supplies, you could trigger a 1500w multi rail OCP psu with these classified cards. That's why I opt for single rail. 1600w single rail, not sure if there are any in the market.


I've gone through a few graphics upgrades with this "system". It's pretty much been on the motherboard tray of my SMH10 since I can't stop myself from buying new stuff, at the time of purchase 1000w was enough, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> What power supply do you currently have? You may be exceeding amp per rail on your psu and tripping over current protection. Not all 1200 w or 1500w power supplies are the same. Shilka is the local psu expert around here. Im running the evga 1300w g2 single rail psu and seems to be working out good for me.


My current PSU is the Silverstone Strider 1000-G which has an 83 amp 12v rail, when benching at 1.25v on each card my Kill-a-watt read 925w which makes it seem likely that it was the power supply shutting down for protection sake. But I may be wrong, certainly not an expert on such things. I'd prefer to stick with Silverstone as I have custom sleeved cables I made for the 1000-G and all Striders appear to have the same pinouts.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Don't mess around, go for the 1500w if you could. Although I think 1300w would be fine(1200w nope), You'll definitely be fine with 1500w.
> 
> I've lost lot of money going for the bare minimum amount on the psu wattage only to find it's not enough. If you had reference 780 or 780ti's, then 1000w would have been fine.
> 
> Another issue is multi rail power supplies, you could trigger a 1500w multi rail OCP psu with these classified cards. That's why I opt for single rail. 1600w single rail, not sure if there are any in the market.


Jacob just confirmed their upcoming new flagship PSU is a single rail 1600W unit. Assuming it is a superflower OEM or similar quality, it fills in a great void for benching.


----------



## Kranik

Interesting. I doubt I could put off finishing the system till the June release date Jacob mentioned though. Is there an advantage to a single massive 12v rail like that versus one that splits the 12v rails into multiple smaller rails like the Silverstone ST1500?

And more on topic a post here alerted me to renewed stock on Classy blocks so I snagged two Acrylic ones, back plates and the Acetal/Nickel block for my ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition. Progress! Lol


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> I've gone through a few graphics upgrades with this "system". It's pretty much been on the motherboard tray of my SMH10 since I can't stop myself from buying new stuff, at the time of purchase 1000w was enough, lol.
> My current PSU is the Silverstone Strider 1000-G which has an 83 amp 12v rail, when benching at 1.25v on each card my Kill-a-watt read 925w which makes it seem likely that it was the power supply shutting down for protection sake. But I may be wrong, certainly not an expert on such things. I'd prefer to stick with Silverstone as I have custom sleeved cables I made for the 1000-G and all Striders appear to have the same pinouts.


The 1000w Gold strider won't trip the OVP or OCP till 1100w is pulled, they are a very stout PSU. How old is the power supply? Just as a reference, I had one of the Strider 450 Gold SFX PSU's pull 558w before it tripped its built in protection.


----------



## Kranik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The 1000w Gold strider won't trip the OVP or OCP till 1100w is pulled, they are a very stout PSU. How old is the power supply? Just as a reference, I had one of the Strider 450 Gold SFX PSU's pull 558w before it tripped its built in protection.


It's about nine months old, so not very old at all. So maybe the issue lies elsewhere?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> It's about nine months old, so not very old at all. So maybe the issue lies elsewhere?


Hard to say honestly, I just don't think that 1.25v on the GPU's and a stock LGA2011 CPU should trip it...... And if the KAW meter said only 925w total draw, that's not enough to trip the psu. I mean, it's an electrical device, so yes, the psu could have a defect of some type, but, I'm not 100% willing to put the blame on the PSU just as yet. The symptoms point in the direction of the psu. But the "technical details" don't.


----------



## Kranik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Hard to say honestly, I just don't think that 1.25v on the GPU's and a stock LGA2011 CPU should trip it...... And if the KAW meter said only 925w total draw, that's not enough to trip the psu. I mean, it's an electrical device, so yes, the psu could have a defect of some type, but, I'm not 100% willing to put the blame on the PSU just as yet. The symptoms point in the direction of the psu. But the "technical details" don't.


Interesting. Any suggestions on ways to test the system to narrow things down a little bit?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> Interesting. Any suggestions on ways to test the system to narrow things down a little bit?


Hmmm, and that's the hard part, you could try to bump the GPU voltage up a bit and see if you can make it black screen sooner? Then I'll say yeah, it's the psu. That way we are only changing one variable. Since dropping the voltage wouldn't really help.......

The system I just built my wife has a [email protected]@1.3v and two reference 780Ti'[email protected] and it has a strider 1000Gold-Evo, and it's running just fine, and that's with 17 fans, and a D5 pump pulling power also. I've had that thing over 1000w with no issues, I just try not to keep it that stressed


----------



## Inelastic

I'd like to join the club








Validation
I have the EK Waterblock and EVGA backplate on order, but they're both on backorder so it'll be some time before I get them. In the mean time, I had to re-route my loop.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

Sweet set up, and welcome to the club buddy!


----------



## bradaz85

Hi, I just recently bought an EVGA 780 ti Classified with ACX cooling. Im looking to find a better Bios than the stock LN2 Bios, for a bit of better overclocking, currently its not capable of much at all. Could any one point me as to which one I should be using on the front page please?
Many Thanks.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradaz85*
> 
> Hi, I just recently bought an EVGA 780 ti Classified with ACX cooling. Im looking to find a better Bios than the stock LN2 Bios, for a bit of better overclocking, currently its not capable of much at all. Could any one point me as to which one I should be using on the front page please?
> Many Thanks.


Rev 2


----------



## bradaz85

EVGA 780 Ti Classified skyn3t bios rev.2 (evga official fix bios rev.) ??

There is two different Bios's in that Rar, Should I use the second file?


----------



## bradaz85

I cant open command promt from the folder created and called "classified" I dont have the option.

Got it, had to hold shift and right click.


----------



## bradaz85

I get the error "I/O ERROR: Cannot open file:skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BE-official.rom"

Maybe bad Bios?


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradaz85*
> 
> I get the error "I/O ERROR: Cannot open file:skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BE-official.rom"
> 
> Maybe bad Bios?


Did you try opening the folder, highlighting the bios file, hold the left shift key down and right click it? You should get an 'open command window here' option.


----------



## bradaz85

I did, I got it working and installed now. Increased the clocks by 103 mhz for core and mem and power target increase to 130%. I get a driver crash when trying it with Firestrike. Am I pushing it too much? I thought I was trying small.


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradaz85*
> 
> I did, I got it working and installed now. Increased the clocks by 103 mhz for core and mem and power target increase to 130%. I get a driver crash when trying it with Firestrike. Am I pushing it too much? I thought I was trying small.


You may be, Firestrike is tough. At least it is for me.


----------



## bradaz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> You may be, Firestrike is tough. At least it is for me.


Thats not good. I wanted to beat some scores








Ah well, Ill try other benchmarks. Whats a good increment to up on core and memory? And whats the limit I should be avoiding with this card, do you know?
Cheers.


----------



## Maxincredible52

Hey guys

Is there any possible way to make the changes in the classy voltage tuner permanent so that i dont have to set my volts everytime i restart my computer? Or make it so that i only have to click apply? It is so annoying to get the slider where i want it and considering all the tweaks i must set in order to make my overclock stable ...

tank you


----------



## bradaz85

Hmmm. I just had an anti Surge PC shut-off, The PC restarted itself and told me that it had used the Asus anti surge feature.. Was only at +80 mhz core and power 130% testing on 1080p Catzilla. It worked fine until the last test (Raymarch test) where it had artifacts everywhere and turned itself off. Leaving the clocks at stock for now.









EVGA 780 Ti Classified skyn3t bios rev.2 (evga official fix bios rev.) with boost definatly the best Bios out there? I just might have a really bad card it seems.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradaz85*
> 
> Hmmm. I just had an anti Surge PC shut-off, The PC restarted itself and told me that it had used the Asus anti surge feature.. Was only at +80 mhz core and power 130% testing on 1080p Catzilla. It worked fine until the last test (Raymarch test) where it had artifacts everywhere and turned itself off. Leaving the clocks at stock for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA 780 Ti Classified skyn3t bios rev.2 (evga official fix bios rev.) with boost definatly the best Bios out there? I just might have a really bad card it seems.


Interesting, I just had this happen to me. I was playing Crysis 3 with a good OC, then my PC just shutoff completely. I tried to start it up, and the lights blinked for a split second, and then nothing....this happened a few times. After wriggling connectors on the mobo, and shutting the PSU off and on a few times it finally started up again. Now I'm nervous as hell as to what happened and why. When I first built this rig, it did the same thing when I went to start it up for the first time. I took it out of the case and it started up fine on the bench. Then I installed it again and it booted up fine. Must be a grounding issue somewhere.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Interesting, I just had this happen to me. I was playing Crysis 3 with a good OC, then my PC just shutoff completely. I tried to start it up, and the lights blinked for a split second, and then nothing....this happened a few times. After wriggling connectors on the mobo, and shutting the PSU off and on a few times it finally started up again. Now I'm nervous as hell as to what happened and why. When I first built this rig, it did the same thing when I went to start it up for the first time. I took it out of the case and it started up fine on the bench. Then I installed it again and it booted up fine. Must be a grounding issue somewhere.


Are you using the power supply in your signature?


----------



## bradaz85

Im using an Corsair AX860.

Edit: Sorry, Just seen that wasn't for me.


----------



## gatesmarch

Yes Criminal, I'm using that PSU (I was waiting for that question lol). According to numerous calculators...it should be sufficient for the minimal amount of hardware; I'm thinking no. Another question, this happened on the ln2 bios, which I flashed with skynet rev4 yesterday. It's the first time I've ever used the ln2 bios. I've been using skynet rev 4 on the stock bios switch since day 1 without any issues at all. I'm wondering if it's connected to the ln2 side...should I use the skynet rev3 ln2 bios or does it not matter whether or not the bios says ln2?
With regards to the PSU, I plan on upgrading soon. I'm going to put my classy under water next month.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Yes Criminal, I'm using that PSU (I was waiting for that question lol). According to numerous calculators...it should be sufficient for the minimal amount of hardware; I'm thinking no. Another question, this happened on the ln2 bios, which I flashed with skynet rev4 yesterday. It's the first time I've ever used the ln2 bios. I've been using skynet rev 4 on the stock bios switch since day 1 without any issues at all. I'm wondering if it's connected to the ln2 side...should I use the skynet rev3 ln2 bios or does it not matter whether or not the bios says ln2?
> With regards to the PSU, I plan on upgrading soon. I'm going to put my classy under water next month.


Your power supply only has 38 amps available for the 12v rail. Which doesnt even meet the minimum requirements to run a gtx 780 video card.


----------



## bradaz85

Is there any reason why I'm not able to get a viable overclock?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Yes Criminal, I'm using that PSU (I was waiting for that question lol). According to numerous calculators...it should be sufficient for the minimal amount of hardware; I'm thinking no. Another question, this happened on the ln2 bios, which I flashed with skynet rev4 yesterday. It's the first time I've ever used the ln2 bios. I've been using skynet rev 4 on the stock bios switch since day 1 without any issues at all. I'm wondering if it's connected to the ln2 side...should I use the skynet rev3 ln2 bios or does it not matter whether or not the bios says ln2?
> With regards to the PSU, I plan on upgrading soon. I'm going to put my classy under water next month.


Well those calculators are wrong or you used them incorrectly. Your PSU tripping is proof. Classified don't pull like regular cards, especially with revised bios. The reason you are getting the shutdown issue on the LN2 side is because you are using a revised bios that allows for greater power usage. It has nothing to do with what side the switch is flipped to. That only tells the card what code to execute from the bios set. You will get shutdowns unless you lower your power target or use the bios that regulates it more.

The 780 Classy is recommended to be used with a 42 A minimum 12 volts rail. That is 504 watts on the 12 volts rail. Your PSU supplies only 38 A on that rail, or 456 watts. So just by the numbers that both manufacturers provide, you are over well over it.

I have pulled with my TiC nearly 1000 watts from the wall. At my daily voltages, I pull over 700. These cards are hungry and your running well above stock specifications to begin with, then you add in overclocking. Replace that PSU before it kills everything when it fails and the protections fail with it. The PSU is the heart of your system, it is not something to skimp on.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradaz85*
> 
> Hmmm. I just had an anti Surge PC shut-off, The PC restarted itself and told me that it had used the Asus anti surge feature.. Was only at +80 mhz core and power 130% testing on 1080p Catzilla. It worked fine until the last test (Raymarch test) where it had artifacts everywhere and turned itself off. Leaving the clocks at stock for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


i had this happen on the raymarch and combined firestrike test with 1 Ti classified and a oc'ed 4930k running on a seasonic 1000w platinum, changed to a superflower 1200w platinum and never had a problem since, these cards can pull an immense amount of power.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradaz85*
> 
> Is there any reason why I'm not able to get a viable overclock?


Are you increasing the voltage as well? I have yet to see you mention that you have. The power target does nothing but tell the card where to stop. Voltage is how you get there. You can't raise clocks much on many classifieds without raising the voltage.


----------



## bradaz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> i had this happen on the raymarch and combined firestrike test with 1 Ti classified and a oc'ed 4930k running on a seasonic 1000w platinum, changed to a superflower 1200w platinum and never had a problem since, these cards can pull an immense amount of power.


Ah, Perhaps Im running out of power then, wow thats crazy!


----------



## bradaz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Are you increasing the voltage as well? I have yet to see you mention that you have. The power target does nothing but tell the card where to stop. Voltage is how you get there. You can't raise clocks much on many classifieds without raising the voltage.


I thought the new Bios had an adequate increased Voltage? If not then where and how do I increase it? Thanks.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradaz85*
> 
> I thought the new Bios had an adequate increased Voltage? If not then where and how do I increase it? Thanks.


the classy overvoltage tool on the front page. With a custom bios and these cards I only use the software controller or the evbot to control the voltage. i don't use precision x or ab.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradaz85*
> 
> I thought the new Bios had an adequate increased Voltage? If not then where and how do I increase it? Thanks.


all in the OP http://www.overclock.net/attachments/21064

780 classy =1.5V
780Ti classy =1.65v

*BE CAREFUL!!!*


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> the classy overvoltage tool on the front page. With a custom bios and these cards I only use the software controller or the evbot to control the voltage. i don't use precision x or ab.


Same. I use the Classified Voltage Tuner Controller tool with skyn3t's BIOS. I don't use AB or Precision X.


----------



## bradaz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> all in the OP http://www.overclock.net/attachments/21064
> 
> 780 classy =1.5V
> 780Ti classy =1.65v
> 
> *BE CAREFUL!!!*


Cheers dude! Which slider am I changing to 1.65v? There is:
NVVDD @ 0.88750V
FBVDD @ 1.60v
PEXVDD @ 1.050v

PWM Freq. @ 260Hz.

So the Rev. 2 Skyn3t Bios I switched to today, only unlocked the Voltage for me, and thats why I'm using another tool to change voltage?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradaz85*
> 
> Cheers dude! Which slider am I changing to 1.65v? There is:
> NVVDD @ 0.88750V
> FBVDD @ 1.60v
> PEXVDD @ 1.050v
> 
> PWM Freq. @ 260Hz.
> 
> So the Rev. 2 Skyn3t Bios I switched to today, only unlocked the Voltage for me, and thats why I'm using another tool to change voltage?


You can change FBVDD to 1.65. I think nickolp was referring to the maximums for NVVDD or core voltage. Those maximums will kill your card on air and under water in given a little bit of time.

Here are the definitions and 24/7 max voltages I feel fine recommending

NVVDD: core voltage - 1.25 on air, 1.3 for water on 24/7 is how high I would go
FBVDD: memory voltage - 1.65-.67 on air, 1.7 or so for water
PEXVDD: Bus voltage - one tick is all you will need, most don't need it, so try it last if your stuck
PWM: frequency of power delivery, higher is more stable. I would go around 400 with this. Higher doesn't really help unless your at benchmark voltages and clockspeeds.

EDIT: the bios raises the power target so you can take advantage of the tool to raise voltage. That is the main purpose of the bios. It does a little bit more, but the reason everyone has it is for the power target increases.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradaz85*
> 
> Cheers dude! Which slider am I changing to 1.65v? There is:
> NVVDD @ 0.88750V
> FBVDD @ 1.60v
> PEXVDD @ 1.050v
> 
> PWM Freq. @ 260Hz.
> 
> So the Rev. 2 Skyn3t Bios I switched to today, only unlocked the Voltage for me, and thats why I'm using another tool to change voltage?


Dont put 1.65v to your card you will kill it. Do some research and reading before you end up messin something up. Also you need a dmm(digital multimeter) to properly read voltages.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradaz85*
> 
> Cheers dude! Which slider am I changing to 1.65v? There is:
> NVVDD @ 0.88750V
> FBVDD @ 1.60v
> PEXVDD @ 1.050v
> 
> PWM Freq. @ 260Hz.
> 
> So the Rev. 2 Skyn3t Bios I switched to today, only unlocked the Voltage for me, and thats why I'm using another tool to change voltage?


the skyn3t BIOS did not unlock voltage. It increased the power target and got rid of boost.

NVVDD is core voltage.
FBVDD is memory voltage
PEXVDD is PCI-E voltage, and you don't really need to touch it unless you are using extreme cooling.

PWM Frequency will allow for more stable voltage and I think it also acts like LLC in a way, i.e. higher PWM frequency will mean more voltage at load.

Depending on your cooling be very careful. If you're on air you want to stay at or below 1.25v, or 1.35v for very quick bench runs.

You need to keep an eye on core and VRM temps. The higher you go on voltage the lower you need to keep core temp. At stock volts 80C core is OK. VRM temps are probably OK up to about 80C, but lower is better.


----------



## bradaz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> You can change FBVDD to 1.65. I think nickolp was referring to the maximums for NVVDD or core voltage. Those maximums will kill your card on air and under water in given a little bit of time.
> 
> Here are the definitions and 24/7 max voltages I feel fine recommending
> 
> NVVDD: core voltage - 1.25 on air, 1.3 for water on 24/7 is how high I would go
> FBVDD: memory voltage - 1.65-.67 on air, 1.7 or so for water
> PEXVDD: Bus voltage - one tick is all you will need, most don't need it, so try it last if your stuck
> PWM: frequency of power delivery, higher is more stable. I would go around 400 with this. Higher doesn't really help unless your at benchmark voltages and clockspeeds.
> 
> EDIT: the bios raises the power target so you can take advantage of the tool to raise voltage. That is the main purpose of the bios. It does a little bit more, but the reason everyone has it is for the power target increases.


Legend! I will see how I get on with them, thanks muchly


----------



## bradaz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> the skyn3t BIOS did not unlock voltage. It increased the power target and got rid of boost.
> 
> NVVDD is core voltage.
> FBVDD is memory voltage
> PEXVDD is PCI-E voltage, and you don't really need to touch it unless you are using extreme cooling.
> 
> PWM Frequency will allow for more stable voltage and I think it also acts like LLC in a way, i.e. higher PWM frequency will mean more voltage at load.
> 
> Depending on your cooling be very careful. If you're on air you want to stay at 1.25v, or 1.35v for very quick bench runs.


Ahh, I actually flashed to the one WITH Boost... Should I flash to the one without Boost then? There was two Bios's in the Rar so I went for the second.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Well those calculators are wrong or you used them incorrectly. Your PSU tripping is proof. Classified don't pull like regular cards, especially with revised bios. The reason you are getting the shutdown issue on the LN2 side is because you are using a revised bios that allows for greater power usage. It has nothing to do with what side the switch is flipped to. That only tells the card what code to execute from the bios set. You will get shutdowns unless you lower your power target or use the bios that regulates it more.
> 
> The 780 Classy is recommended to be used with a 42 A minimum 12 volts rail. That is 504 watts on the 12 volts rail. Your PSU supplies only 38 A on that rail, or 456 watts. So just by the numbers that both manufacturers provide, you are over well over it.
> 
> I have pulled with my TiC nearly 1000 watts from the wall. At my daily voltages, I pull over 700. These cards are hungry and your running well above stock specifications to begin with, then you add in overclocking. Replace that PSU before it kills everything when it fails and the protections fail with it. The PSU is the heart of your system, it is not something to skimp on.




I'm pretty sure I didn't "use it wrong". Either way, like I said, I'm getting a new one.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradaz85*
> 
> Ahh, I actually flashed to the one WITH Boost... Should I flash to the one without Boost then? There was two Bios's in the Rar so I went for the second.


I didn't realize that sky made a BIOS with boost enabled. For gaming I use a boost BIOS, for benching I use a boost disabled BIOS. It doesn't really matter which one you use, it is just marginally easier to use the boost disabled BIOS because it's easier to know where your clocks are going given a certain offset and probably helps with benching because the clocks fluctuate less.

I edited that last post and mentioned you want to keep an eye on core and VRM temps too.


----------



## syoumans54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxincredible52*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> Is there any possible way to make the changes in the classy voltage tuner permanent so that i dont have to set my volts everytime i restart my computer? Or make it so that i only have to click apply? It is so annoying to get the slider where i want it and considering all the tweaks i must set in order to make my overclock stable ...
> 
> tank you


Does anyone know of a way? I'm having the same issues with having to reset the settings each time.


----------



## gatesmarch

Anyone know where I can find stock bios 80.80.31.00.80 and LN2? They have vanished from my folder. I've been searching everywhere to no avail.


----------



## bradaz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I didn't realize that sky made a BIOS with boost enabled. For gaming I use a boost BIOS, for benching I use a boost disabled BIOS. It doesn't really matter which one you use, it is just marginally easier to use the boost disabled BIOS because it's easier to know where your clocks are going given a certain offset and probably helps with benching because the clocks fluctuate less.
> 
> I edited that last post and mentioned you want to keep an eye on core and VRM temps too.


Okay thanks a lot dude. I've got the numbers set on that tool that you gave me. Going to run some benchs then see if I can raise the clocks much as it is.


----------



## bradaz85

Just had another Reset due to Anti-Surge so Im guessing them values are a tad too high?
Also, as Maxincredible52 and syoumans54 said, Is there any other way to change the voltages permanently? Just don't want to have to set that tool every day if I don't have to.


----------



## bradaz85

Should I maybe just turn off Anti-Surge on my Motherboard??


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syoumans54*
> 
> Does anyone know of a way? I'm having the same issues with having to reset the settings each time.


there just is no way right now. it's proabably done on purpose so you don't accidentally bench at 1.65v and then forget and game for 5 hours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradaz85*
> 
> Should I maybe just turn off Anti-Surge on my Motherboard??


yes turn off any power saving or anti-surge protections


----------



## bradaz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> there just is no way right now. it's proabably done on purpose so you don't accidentally bench at 1.65v and then forget and game for 5 hours.
> yes turn off any power saving or anti-surge protections


Okay, think I must just have a bad card indeed. I've tried your values, I've tried values a tad less than yours and I've tried slightly higher values from stock, all of em restart my PC on the final Raymarch test








And thats without increasing the clock for core or memory, just increased stuff using the tool, and I have skyn3ts bios. I also disabled anti-surge in the bios, that hasn't made any difference.
My head hurts.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradaz85*
> 
> Ahh, I actually flashed to the one WITH Boost... Should I flash to the one without Boost then? There was two Bios's in the Rar so I went for the second.


I use without. Coelacanth is right. PWM will increase your voltage under load. This is usually only a tiny amount, less than a tic in the classy tool, but it will cause more heat as more power is being delivered. You should start low with PWM and work your way up. Every card responds differently and doesn't respond much or at all past a certain freq. and it does raise VRM temps a bit. PWM usually adds a couple speed bins (13 mhz increments) to a card at equal voltage. Great for stability enhancement.

Also know that your card under load will run 0.05 volts higher (or a little more). 1.25 is 1.3 under load. Please also know that GPU-Z will read this wrong and may even say your voltage is decreasing when it is not. A digital multimeter is the only way to accurately read this card.

Also, your card is temperature sensitive. While 95C may run at stock voltages, at voltages higher than stock, you have to go lower, sometimes considerably lower to achieve stability. Piling voltage onto this card to get a clock stable will get you nowhere on air.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradaz85*
> 
> Okay, think I must just have a bad card indeed. I've tried your values, I've tried values a tad less than yours and I've tried slightly higher values from stock, all of em restart my PC on the final Raymarch test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thats without increasing the clock for core or memory, just increased stuff using the tool, and I have skyn3ts bios. I also disabled anti-surge in the bios, that hasn't made any difference.
> My head hurts.


Increasing voltages without increasing your clocks can cause driver crashes.

Does your card run at stock?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syoumans54*
> 
> Does anyone know of a way? I'm having the same issues with having to reset the settings each time.


No, there is no way to have it autosave. I believe this is by design.

Remember, in the end, EVGA is behind this tool. It is awesome that they have provided it and have had it updated to the degree they have. By not allowing saving, they ensure you can get into windows. The tool is not intelligent, so horrible mistakes are allowed.


----------



## bradaz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Increasing voltages without increasing your clocks can cause driver crashes.
> 
> Does your card run at stock?


It runs fine on stock, it runs very quietly and cool, never see the temps go over 78c on bf4, think ive seen em go to 80c today but think thats the new Bios. Precision X thinks the clocks go up to 1150 on their own, I noticed that as soon as I plugged it in from new. As you said in the post above, Running higher voltages and stock clocks would cause a driver crash, so I'm gonna go tinker again..


----------



## bradaz85

What should I use to raise the clocks for Core and Memory? If I use Precision X, won't it fluff up the Classified tools settings for voltages?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Uninstall your driver in safe mode using DDU, display driver uninstaller, go here: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.htmlI

If you ran AMD before this, run it for AMD as well. Reboot and reinstall your drivers. Sometimes driver conflicts cause issues when overclocking.

If the card is running fine at stock, it is unlikely that it is a bad card. You have another issue somewhere most likely.

Oh, the voltages I gave, you don't just jump to them and start overclocking. A good process is this:

-Find you max core clockspeed that you are reasonably stable at running at 1.212 volts. A run of firestrike is good enough for this.
-bring your voltage up a little bit, find your new clockspeed
- repeat until your max voltage you want to run as long as temps are in check. Remember, higher volts, lower temps
-Stability test... playing farcry 3 is probably the best one. If crashes, raise PWM slowly up to around 400 or so, retesting each time.
- if still unstable, back off you core speed and retry

- then overclock memory. This you can set to your personal max (1.65-1.67 for 24/7), add a few hundred mhz and start stability testing.
- if it passes some firestrike, increase 50 more and try again... repeat until you crash, back off 50 and test some more. You may have to back more than 50 in the end.


----------



## bradaz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Uninstall your driver in safe mode using DDU, display driver uninstaller, go here: http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.htmlI
> 
> If you ran AMD before this, run it for AMD as well. Reboot and reinstall your drivers. Sometimes driver conflicts cause issues when overclocking.
> 
> If the card is running fine at stock, it is unlikely that it is a bad card. You have another issue somewhere most likely.
> 
> Oh, the voltages I gave, you don't just jump to them and start overclocking. A good process is this:
> 
> -Find you max core clockspeed that you are reasonably stable at running at 1.212 volts. A run of firestrike is good enough for this.
> -bring your voltage up a little bit, find your new clockspeed
> - repeat until your max voltage you want to run as long as temps are in check. Remember, higher volts, lower temps
> -Stability test... playing farcry 3 is probably the best one. If crashes, raise PWM slowly up to around 400 or so, retesting each time.
> - if still unstable, back off you core speed and retry
> 
> - then overclock memory. This you can set to your personal max (1.65-1.67 for 24/7), add a few hundred mhz and start stability testing.
> - if it passes some firestrike, increase 50 more and try again... repeat until you crash, back off 50 and test some more. You may have to back more than 50 in the end.


Okay, thanks a lot! I might get back to you tomoz on this on







Going to work through that right now.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradaz85*
> 
> What should I use to raise the clocks for Core and Memory? If I use Precision X, won't it fluff up the Classified tools settings for voltages?


no your good. I use precision x for core and mem speeds and power and temp sliders and classy tool or evbot for voltage adjustment. they all work really nicely together. You need to load your card with gpuz before you start your bench to determine what your load clocks are and then let us know where you are at and we can reccomend some voltages to use and then you can start raising things from that point where you know you are stable. By not knowing yours clocks and raising the voltages you have no clue where you are at right now and what is causing the crash. also just start out by oc'ing the core and leave the memory alone until you reach your max core and then we can work on the mem adjustments.


----------



## bradaz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> no your good. I use precision x for core and mem speeds and power and temp sliders and classy tool or evbot for voltage adjustment. they all work really nicely together. You need to load your card with gpuz before you start your bench to determine what your load clocks are and then let us know where you are at and we can reccomend some voltages to use and then you can start raising things from that point where you know you are stable. By not knowing yours clocks and raising the voltages you have no clue where you are at right now and what is causing the crash. also just start out by oc'ing the core and leave the memory alone until you reach your max core and then we can work on the mem adjustments.


I think I may have broke the card at some point today. Just ran three Catzilla 1080p tests, it makes the whole PC shutdown instantly on the last test (Raymarch) on stock clocks and without messing with the classified tool. Catzilla did also update today, so could be that. I will try firestrike on stock everything.

EDIT: Firestrike ran fine 10966, doing extreme now.

EDIT2: Firestrike Extreme ran fine too 5613....


----------



## bradaz85

I put the protection back on after flashing the Bios, would that cause any harm? I used nvflash --protecton


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradaz85*
> 
> I think I may have broke the card at some point today. Just ran three Catzilla 1080p tests, it makes the whole PC shutdown instantly on the last test (Raymarch) on stock clocks and without messing with the classified tool. Catzilla did also update today, so could be that. I will try firestrike on stock everything.
> 
> EDIT: Firestrike ran fine 10966, doing extreme now.
> 
> EDIT2: Firestrike Extreme ran fine too 5613....


I googled a bit and it seems there are other people who have problems on Raymarch. If you're stable with everything else don't worry too much.

Do not use Furmark or OC Scanner on your card, those programs can damage 780s so I've read.


----------



## VSG

Raymarch is pretty demanding, it pulled in as much power than FSE on my cards if not more.


----------



## pharma57

FYI ... No where close to LN2 cooling, but another new VGA cooling solution from Artic Accelero now offers Back Side Cooler to lower RAM and VRM Temperatures.
Quote:


> With an innovative VGA cooler series, the cooling specialist dock on at the precise point where the cooling is needed. A patented back side cooler keeps the board including all sensitive components around the GPU on low temperature. It convinces not only through its unparalleled cooling performance but also offers significant advantages during installation.


Quote:


> The new Graphics Card Cooler Series at a Glance
> 
> Accelero Xtreme IV & Accelero Xtreme IV 280(X) - High-efficiency Cooling
> - Superior cooling performance - 300 Watts
> - 3 ultra- quiet 92 mm PWM fans with low noise impeller
> - Patented fan holder eliminates all buzzing sounds
> 
> Accelero Twin Turbo III - Dual-Fan Cooling
> - Unmatched cooling performance - 250 Watts
> - 2 ultra quiet 92mm PWM fans with low noise impeller
> - Patented fan holder eliminates all buzzing sounds
> 
> Accelero Hybrid II-120 - *Air & Liquid combined Cooling*
> - Outstanding cooling performance - 320 Watts
> - Unparalleled performance with liquid cooling unit
> - Virtually silent


http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/arctic_accelero_xtreme_iv_vga_cooler.html


----------



## Inelastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> FYI ... No where close to LN2 cooling, but another new VGA cooling solution from Artic Accelero now offers Back Side Cooler to lower RAM and VRM Temperatures.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/arctic_accelero_xtreme_iv_vga_cooler.html


It looks like it'll interfere with ram with my mobo design.


----------



## Cyclops

Is it normal for the system to suddenly restart without warning during gaming/benchmarking?

Running a pair of 780 ti classies @ 1333 Core and 7900 Memory.

I'm sure it's not a power problem because I've got a AX1200i. Both cards are watercooled. I'm using Skyn3t's rev 1 BIOS alongside Classified Voltage Tool. Rev 2 just didn't work properly with my cards. Classy voltage tool is set to 1.3V core, 1.65V memory, default PCI-E voltage and 400 for PWM frequency.

The system suddenly restarts when I try to play Crysis 3 multiplayer. It wasn't doing that at lower voltages (1.21V). What could it be? It's stable under Valley.

Rest of the specs in the sig rig.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Is it normal for the system to suddenly restart without warning during gaming/benchmarking?
> 
> Running a pair of 780 ti classies @ 1333 Core and 7900 Memory.
> 
> I'm sure it's not a power problem because I've got a AX1200i. Both cards are watercooled. I'm using Skyn3t's rev 1 BIOS alongside Classified Voltage Tool. Rev 2 just didn't work properly with my cards. Classy voltage tool is set to 1.3V core, 1.65V memory, default PCI-E voltage and 400 for PWM frequency.
> 
> The system suddenly restarts when I try to play Crysis 3 multiplayer. It wasn't doing that at lower voltages (1.21V). What could it be? It's stable under Valley.
> 
> Rest of the specs in the sig rig.


It actually could be power supply. The classy Ti when oc'ed can pull stupid amounts of voltage!!


----------



## Seid Dark

Seems that several hours of playing BF4 wasn't enough to see if the card was rock solid. I tried Mafia 2 downsampled 2880x1620 resolution + AA and card crashed in 10 minutes. Temps were about 70C (80% fan).

I thought I was stable at 1202MHz 1.21v, had to lower to 1189MHz. Memory doesn't overclock at all if I don't raise the voltage.This is the worst clocking GK110 card I've ever tested despite price premium :|


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Is it normal for the system to suddenly restart without warning during gaming/benchmarking?
> 
> Running a pair of 780 ti classies @ 1333 Core and 7900 Memory.
> 
> I'm sure it's not a power problem because I've got a AX1200i. Both cards are watercooled. I'm using Skyn3t's rev 1 BIOS alongside Classified Voltage Tool. Rev 2 just didn't work properly with my cards. Classy voltage tool is set to 1.3V core, 1.65V memory, default PCI-E voltage and 400 for PWM frequency.
> 
> The system suddenly restarts when I try to play Crysis 3 multiplayer. It wasn't doing that at lower voltages (1.21V). What could it be? It's stable under Valley.
> 
> Rest of the specs in the sig rig.


Looking at your sig rig I'm going to tentatively say PSU-related also.


----------



## Cyclops

Power draw is around 400 watt per card, alot less in SLI due to scaling, it can't possibly be the power supply.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Power draw is around 400 watt per card, alot less in SLI due to scaling, it can't possibly be the power supply.


There have been members here on the OCN who have had them pull WAY more than 400w each. What voltage are you running them at? 1.3v, 1.35?


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> There have been members here on the OCN who have had them pull WAY more than 400w each. What voltage are you running them at? 1.3v, 1.35?


1.3 as mentioned above. I can tell how much the power draw is by looking at the TDP. It's around 400. 450 worse case scenario. Let's not forget it's an AX1200i. It's no snail.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> 1.3 as mentioned above. I can tell how much the power draw is by looking at the TDP. It's around 400. 450 worse case scenario. Let's not forget it's an AX1200i. It's no snail.


I'm still leaning towards PSU from what you've said. And I've not forgotten it's an AXi, no snail, but not the greatest either, and it's still an electrical device, it's only as good as it's weakest part. I'm on my mobile ATM, I'll look at your sig rig when I get to my PC in a little bit. But what you've described is textbook PSU over current protection.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I'm still leaning towards PSU from what you've said. And I've not forgotten it's an AXi, no snail, but not the greatest either, and it's still an electrical device, it's only as good as it's weakest part. I'm on my mobile ATM, I'll look at your sig rig when I get to my PC in a little bit. But what you've described is textbook PSU over current protection.


I'm beginning to think so too. I can't think of any other power supplies that could possibly do a better job apart from AX1500i, Maxrevo 1350 and 1500 watt units, and a few others.


----------



## deafboy

I highly doubt it's the PSU.

Have you looked at the error log in the OS?


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I highly doubt it's the PSU.
> 
> Have you looked at the error log in the OS?


No BSODs just sudden restart. Which logs are you talking about?


----------



## deafboy

To open Event Viewer, follow these steps:
Click Start, and then click Control Panel. Click Performance and Maintenance, then click Administrative Tools, and then double-click Computer Management. Or, open the MMC containing the Event Viewer snap-in.
In the console tree, click Event Viewer.

Only other thing I can think of is maybe a loose pin on one of the cables.


----------



## tpwilko08

Since adding my second 780 classified am starting to wonder if my power supply is enough to power theses 2 beasts to roughly to OC of 1.4Ghz. My PSU is OCZ 850w gold. With an OC 3770k to 4.8 Ghz.
What do you guys think help would be most appreciated.


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Is it normal for the system to suddenly restart without warning during gaming/benchmarking?
> 
> Running a pair of 780 ti classies @ 1333 Core and 7900 Memory.
> 
> I'm sure it's not a power problem because I've got a AX1200i. Both cards are watercooled. I'm using Skyn3t's rev 1 BIOS alongside Classified Voltage Tool. Rev 2 just didn't work properly with my cards. Classy voltage tool is set to 1.3V core, 1.65V memory, default PCI-E voltage and 400 for PWM frequency.
> 
> The system suddenly restarts when I try to play Crysis 3 multiplayer. It wasn't doing that at lower voltages (1.21V). What could it be? It's stable under Valley.
> 
> Rest of the specs in the sig rig.


I had this problem when I first started overvolting my Titans.

It would shut down when pushing 1.3v when benching - no warning just black screen and then the PC restarted.

Cure - I swapped out my AX1200i ( I tried 2 of them - I rma'd the 1st one thinking it was faulty ) - for a EVGA G2 1300 problem solved.

Hope this helps


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> Since adding my second 780 classified am starting to wonder if my power supply is enough to power theses 2 beasts to roughly to OC of 1.4Ghz. My PSU is OCZ 850w gold. With an OC 3770k to 4.8 Ghz.
> What do you guys think help would be most appreciated.


Not even close, unless, very big if, you can get them to 1400Mhz under *1.2v*. Still will probably get shutdowns as even high frequency takes juice.

gk110 with voltage and frequency = exaggerated wattage for psu


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> I had this problem when I first started overvolting my Titans.
> 
> It would shut down when pushing 1.3v when benching - no warning just black screen and then the PC restarted.
> 
> Cure - I swapped out my AX1200i ( I tried 2 of them - I rma'd the 1st one thinking it was faulty ) - for a EVGA G2 1300 problem solved.
> 
> Hope this helps


That EVGA PSU can supply 8 more amps on the 12 volt rail than the AX1200i. I'm not gonna change the power supply though as it aint worth the effort. Guess I'll have to live with slightly lower volts on my classies.


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Not even close, unless, very big if, you can get them to 1400Mhz under *1.2v*. Still will probably get shutdowns as even high frequency takes juice.
> 
> gk110 with voltage and frequency = exaggerated wattage for psu


Thanks thats confirmed my suspicions, can you recommend a good PSU thats going to give me a bit of headroom for OC.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

EVGA 1300 G2 that I'm using is pretty good. Should fit the bill.


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> EVGA 1300 G2 that I'm using is pretty good. Should fit the bill.


Thanks for your help will have a look into that PSU. I cannot believe how power hungry these cards are at higher frequencies but they just clock so well had 1450mhz 1.35v on my first card and temp did not go over 45 degrees, vrm temps 55 degrees while benching.


----------



## phynce

Can anyone tell me how long it actually takes for to get blocks form frozen when their stock states
Orderable, Stock Expected 1-18 Days. looking to get two of them and don't want to pay the premium to get them directly form EKWB

Thanks


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phynce*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how long it actually takes for to get blocks form frozen when their stock states
> Orderable, Stock Expected 1-18 Days. looking to get two of them and don't want to pay the premium to get them directly form EKWB
> 
> Thanks


Why don't you call them up and ask? You will get a much better answer.


----------



## Draugr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> Since adding my second 780 classified am starting to wonder if my power supply is enough to power theses 2 beasts to roughly to OC of 1.4Ghz. My PSU is OCZ 850w gold. With an OC 3770k to 4.8 Ghz.
> What do you guys think help would be most appreciated.


I recently added a second 780 classified with a CM 850w gold and whenever I try to push my card to 1300mhz the system shuts down...I guess you'll need a beefier psu (wish i knew it before buying this psu...although i can run both cards at 1250mhz/7ghz with i5 4.6ghz which is more than enough)


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradaz85*
> 
> I think I may have broke the card at some point today. Just ran three Catzilla 1080p tests, it makes the whole PC shutdown instantly on the last test (Raymarch) on stock clocks and without messing with the classified tool. Catzilla did also update today, so could be that. I will try firestrike on stock everything.
> 
> EDIT: Firestrike ran fine 10966, doing extreme now.
> 
> EDIT2: Firestrike Extreme ran fine too 5613....


that last catzilla test is so tough. it took me forever the other weekend getting my score because I kept crashing at the very last test.


----------



## bradaz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> that last catzilla test is so tough. it took me forever the other weekend getting my score because I kept crashing at the very last test.


I had never failed that test before yesterday







let alone having my PC hard reset halfway through. Scared me enough to put the old bios back on the Ln2 switch. Still does it though, I hope I havent damaged my card.


----------



## gdubc

I have been on the edge of buying a superflower leadex 1000w that's on sale (and its the stunning white model







) but I haven't been sure if it would be enough for 2 780 ti cards, ivy-e, maybe dual loop. I had sent a pm to Shilka and he thought it would be plenty (without going crazy with the ocs). The 1200w model cost me like $100 more so it is quite a jump. After all this talk lately though, I might try the coolermaster v1000 I already have and see how it goes.

It's a good deal for me on the superflower, but another thing to consider is that there are going to be more models coming out soon by many of the psu makers, so it would be a good time to wait and see what some of them are like. EVGA will be releasing a beast of a psu soon for anyone that needs it.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradaz85*
> 
> I had never failed that test before yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let alone having my PC hard reset halfway through. Scared me enough to put the old bios back on the Ln2 switch. Still does it though, I hope I havent damaged my card.


have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling it or re-installing drivers.


----------



## bradaz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling it or re-installing drivers.


Re-installing drivers? Yes, twice, and tried reverting to old drivers (334.89) and no difference. Catzilla has updated since, Im hoping its just broken or something. Firestrike and Firestrike extreme work fine.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> that last catzilla test is so tough. it took me forever the other weekend getting my score because I kept crashing at the very last test.


You have to have hotkeys setup with varying clock speeds, I always dropped the clocks ~50-100MHz for that last one to prevent crashing and losing the entire run.

Afterburner and PrecisionX both have this function.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> You have to have hotkeys setup with varying clock speeds, I always dropped the clocks ~50-100MHz for that last one to prevent crashing and losing the entire run.
> 
> Afterburner and PrecisionX both have this function.


I never thought of this. This is next level stuff.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> You have to have hotkeys setup with varying clock speeds, I always dropped the clocks ~50-100MHz for that last one to prevent crashing and losing the entire run.
> 
> Afterburner and PrecisionX both have this function.


thanks for the tip. +rep


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> You have to have hotkeys setup with varying clock speeds, I always dropped the clocks ~50-100MHz for that last one to prevent crashing and losing the entire run.
> 
> Afterburner and PrecisionX both have this function.


This is amazing stuff, thanks for letting us know


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> You have to have hotkeys setup with varying clock speeds, I always dropped the clocks ~50-100MHz for that last one to prevent crashing and losing the entire run.
> 
> Afterburner and PrecisionX both have this function.


why not just keep upping the voltage till it's done


----------



## strong island 1

I was already at 1.65v so that might not be a good idea.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I was already at 1.65v so that might not be a good idea.


eh that aint that much..... lolz jk


----------



## Gunslinger.

The fun part is setting profiles for each portion of the bench, like 3DMark 11, it's possible to have 4 different profiles, one for each GPU test.


----------



## VSG

I need to try this out, how does 3Dmark handle reporting GPU clocks if they are changed at each stage?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> The fun part is setting profiles for each portion of the bench, like 3DMark 11, it's possible to have 4 different profiles, one for each GPU test.


That's an awesome tip right there!


----------



## Gunslinger.

It will report the clocks at the start of the benchmark when it does its systeminfo scan.

Setting up the profiles is how to squeeze out the last points of a benchmark when you're reached your clock limits.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I have been on the edge of buying a superflower leadex 1000w that's on sale (and its the stunning white model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I haven't been sure if it would be enough for 2 780 ti cards, ivy-e, maybe dual loop. I had sent a pm to Shilka and he thought it would be plenty (without going crazy with the ocs). The 1200w model cost me like $100 more so it is quite a jump. After all this talk lately though, I might try the coolermaster v1000 I already have and see how it goes.
> 
> It's a good deal for me on the superflower, but another thing to consider is that there are going to be more models coming out soon by many of the psu makers, so it would be a good time to wait and see what some of them are like. EVGA will be releasing a beast of a psu soon for anyone that needs it.


I really wouldn't run with a 1000 watt PSU for two TiCs. Regular Ti's, yeah. Not Classified Ti's. They are hungry.

Here is some math.

Running at 1.3 volts core, 1.65 ram at 1293 mhz in farcry 3, I hit 550 watts on a KAW staring into the jungle doing nothing. I can hit about 610 running and driving around with no enemies. At 90% efficiency, this gives 550 watts by the system. 20 watts are fans, so 530 watts for whats left.

Everything else is is 2 SSDs, 4 sticks of ram at 1.5 volts and a motherboard and CPU @ 1.45 volts @4.7 ghz which isn't getting hit hard during this time. All watercooling gear on another PSU. So comparing this with my power target to see if what comes out is reasonable gives 420 watts for the card. So 110 watts for the rest.

Sounds reasonable as at stock on card I pull 390 from the wall, which leaves 100 for the rest.

My power target is out of 150% and that is 900 watts. So 600 watts is 100%. My power target peaked at 70%, So 70% of 600 is 420 watts by the card.

This matches up decently with the KAW and stock after factoring other losses. So rather roughly 840 watts will be needed for two cards. You have 160 watts left. If my CPU used less power than guesstimated, you have even less headroom that that. On the flip side, if it used more, you get more back. How lucky do you want to be? You will lose more if you get a better clocking card than mine as higher frequencies means more power. My max load temp is 40C. The hotter the card runs, the more of a window you lose. It won't be much, but you may not have much to work with.

Cyclops has a 1200 watt Corsair that hard resets at 1.3 volts with two cards that was talked about only a few post up from yours. You want to run with 1000.

Shilka is the man when it comes to power supplies, but he is underestimating the power Classified's consume. Any other Ti, and you would be fine.

Why spend the premium on two TiCs, whatever you need to water cool them, and then limit yourself to 1.3 volts IF your lucky? I would grab a 1300 watt supernova when they are in stock from EVGA's website or amazon when they are in stock. That way you will get one at MSRP. You are asking for trouble at 1000 watts.


----------



## Essenbe

I have a question that should be easy to answer for some of you who have tried both. I have a 780 Classified. Is it worth selling it and paying the extra $150 or so to get a 780 TI Classified or swapping for the Vanilla 780?


----------



## gdubc

Yeah, my post wasn't very clear. I posted because of the discussion around the Corsair not being enough. What I meant was that I was also waiting on some new ones to come out, especially after reading the posts here lately. I will use my v1000 just to get by (without oc) until I find something else, instead of spending money on another 1000 watt that doesn't look like it would work anyway.
Newegg has the 1300w EVGA but it's overpriced by like $100 right now and I want to see what else is coming out. Hopefully, evga will make a white model like it's superflower mom, because shipping from uk sux!

Edit: lol, I just got the email notification from evga that the 1300w is back in stock at 229.99. I still think I will wait and see what all the new stuff is like. The 1000w should be enough to get going and check all the components at least.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Yeah, my post wasn't very clear. I posted because of the discussion around the Corsair not being enough. What I meant was that I was also waiting on some new ones to come out, especially after reading the posts here lately. I will use my v1000 just to get by (without oc) until I find something else, instead of spending money on another 1000 watt that doesn't look like it would work anyway.
> Newegg has the 1300w EVGA but it's overpriced by like $100 right now and I want to see what else is coming out. Hopefully, evga will make a white model like it's superflower mom, because shipping from uk sux!


Evga g2 1300 just came in stock in evga store.. Just to let you know..


----------



## gdubc

Haha, ninja edited my post just before you put that up!


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Yeah, my post wasn't very clear. I posted because of the discussion around the Corsair not being enough. What I meant was that I was also waiting on some new ones to come out, especially after reading the posts here lately. I will use my v1000 just to get by (without oc) until I find something else, instead of spending money on another 1000 watt that doesn't look like it would work anyway.
> Newegg has the 1300w EVGA but it's overpriced by like $100 right now and I want to see what else is coming out. Hopefully, evga will make a white model like it's superflower mom, because shipping from uk sux!
> 
> Edit: lol, I just got the email notification from evga that the 1300w is back in stock at 229.99. I still think I will wait and see what all the new stuff is like. The 1000w should be enough to get going and check all the components at least.


EVGA seems to like black. You may have a very long wait.


----------



## escalibur

Hello guys.

Does anyone know why my 780 Classified never reaches 1.212V with skyn3t's BIOS? I've set maximum 1.212V voltage in Precision X, but according to GPU-Z the card barely uses 1.209V. I know there is barely any difference but still wondering what might be the actua reason for this?


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draugr*
> 
> I recently added a second 780 classified with a CM 850w gold and whenever I try to push my card to 1300mhz the system shuts down...I guess you'll need a beefier psu (wish i knew it before buying this psu...although i can run both cards at 1250mhz/7ghz with i5 4.6ghz which is more than enough)


Am lucky in that department ive had my current psu about 3 years so not so worried about changing it... 7Ghz on the memory i guess you got lucky and got 2 samsungs. i did not first card is elpida which overclocks bad only 6400... i was lucky on my second one which has samsung ram oc to 7200 no problems.


----------



## Draugr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> Am lucky in that department ive had my current psu about 3 years so not so worried about changing it... 7Ghz on the memory i guess you got lucky and got 2 samsungs. i did not first card is elpida which overclocks bad only 6400... i was lucky on my second one which has samsung ram oc to 7200 no problems.


yes both classies have samsung memory !


----------



## tpwilko08

Anyone had any experience with SuperFlower Leadex GOLD 1300W power supply is it any good or do you think i should go for the ax1200i?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> Anyone had any experience with SuperFlower Leadex GOLD 1300W power supply is it any good or do you think i should go for the ax1200i?


It's a really good psu, way better deal than the corsair imo.


----------



## delpy8

I have had two 1200i both faulty and I've heard good things about the SuperFlower power supplies


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> I have had two 1200i both faulty and I've heard good things about the SuperFlower power supplies


Both very good psu's.. I have always bought corsair and never have had a prob, so I stick to them.. There are 2 PC's that are still running my older ax1200 units from a few years ago. Right now I have 2 ax1200i's in my sth10 and they are great.. Both are excellent and in the end its your choice...


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Just bought a EK backplate for my Classy







and a tube with Gelid Extreme


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> Does anyone know why my 780 Classified never reaches 1.212V with skyn3t's BIOS? I've set maximum 1.212V voltage in Precision X, but according to GPU-Z the card barely uses 1.209V. I know there is barely any difference but still wondering what might be the actua reason for this?


GPU-Z is probably not reading the voltage correctly. The only way to know what the real voltage is is to use a DMM. There have been posts in this thread that show the voltage set is basically the voltage you get with the Classified, and under load, the load voltage will be slightly higher than what is set.

Also I wouldn't be too worried about 3 thousandths of a volt.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> Does anyone know why my 780 Classified never reaches 1.212V with skyn3t's BIOS? I've set maximum 1.212V voltage in Precision X, but according to GPU-Z the card barely uses 1.209V. I know there is barely any difference but still wondering what might be the actua reason for this?


GPU-Z does not read what is going on, it is just grabbing a number that EVGA says is wrong.

This has been discussed countless times in this thread and proven multiple times with a digital multimeter by several users here and TiN from EVGA on the Kingpincooling forums. Your voltage actually climbs under load. If you have a classified, your voltage is 0.05 volts higher usually under load. 1.25 is 1.3, 1.3 is 1.35 and so on. You have nothing to worry about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> Anyone had any experience with SuperFlower Leadex GOLD 1300W power supply is it any good or do you think i should go for the ax1200i?


I wouldn't grab a Corsair PSU right now. You are paying for the name, not the power supply and they seem to have quality control issues. Cyclops a few pages back has one that can't run two TiCs with a 1.3 volt overvolt. I would guess it is failing under the rated power there. Those with the EVGA 1300, for which Leadtek is the OEM, do not have these issues.

I have the EVGA 1300 and I have had no issues with it. It currently is in a miner running 4 R9 290s, the mb and CPU. Power at the wall is >1200 watts. I would definitely go with the SuperFlower over the Corsair.


----------



## Xiqt

So i got my 780 Ti Classified today, with the stock BIOS i got to 1260Mhz and then i tried to flash the BIOS that went good, but when i go above stock voltage it crashes everytime! I have tried 2 different BIOS(es?) but nothing seems to work. So i am back at stock BIOS now.

Anyone know what the problem might be?

You may add me to the Classified owners list


----------



## VSG

Increased power limits? What PSU do you have? How were the temps? Which BIOS(es) did you use?


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiqt*
> 
> So i got my 780 Ti Classified today, with the stock BIOS i got to 1260Mhz and then i tried to flash the BIOS that went good, but when i go above stock voltage it crashes everytime! I have tried 2 different BIOS(es?) but nothing seems to work. So i am back at stock BIOS now.
> 
> Anyone know what the problem might be?
> 
> You may add me to the Classified owners list


Steps you need to take when you flash a bios and overclock

Uninstall PX
Flash bios
Reboot
Reinstall PX
Overclock.

If you don't reinstall PX, it treats key variables of the card that it is altering, wrongly. This results in crashes.

If you are overvolting on this card, the Classifed Tool on the first page is much better than PX. PX is just used to set the clocks, targets and monitors the card. The Tool is used to set voltages.


----------



## Xiqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Increased power limits? What PSU do you have? How were the temps? Which BIOS(es) did you use?


Yes i maxed out the power limits. Temps was no problem at all.
Corsair AX1200i
I used; "EVGA 780 Ti Classified skyn3t rev.1" And "EVGA 780 Ti Classified ftw2002 bios"


----------



## VSG

Not really, I have never messed with drivers or PX with BIOS flashing and it has worked fine everytime. All that needs to be done is a restart imo.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Not really, I have never messed with drivers or PX with BIOS flashing and it has worked fine everytime. All that needs to be done is a restart imo.


yeah ive never had ro reinstall drivers or px


----------



## Xiqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Steps you need to take when you flash a bios and overclock
> 
> Uninstall PX
> Flash bios
> Reboot
> Reinstall PX
> Overclock.
> 
> If you don't reinstall PX, it treats key variables of the card that it is altering, wrongly. This results in crashes.
> 
> If you are overvolting on this card, the Classifed Tool on the first page is much better than PX. PX is just used to set the clocks, targets and monitors the card. The Tool is used to set voltages.


Well thats strange, i did not have to reinstall PX when i flashed my non-Classified 780 Ti








But i will try that.

Anyone else have had the same problem?


----------



## bradaz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Steps you need to take when you flash a bios and overclock
> 
> Uninstall PX
> Flash bios
> Reboot
> Reinstall PX
> Overclock.
> 
> If you don't reinstall PX, it treats key variables of the card that it is altering, wrongly. This results in crashes.
> 
> If you are overvolting on this card, the Classifed Tool on the first page is much better than PX. PX is just used to set the clocks, targets and monitors the card. The Tool is used to set voltages.


Thank you!! Going to see if that has helped my problem. I have noticed PX showing a totaly different Voltage now by default so im guessing thats done the trick.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiqt*
> 
> So i got my 780 Ti Classified today, with the stock BIOS i got to 1260Mhz and then i tried to flash the BIOS that went good, but when i go above stock voltage it crashes everytime! I have tried 2 different BIOS(es?) but nothing seems to work. So i am back at stock BIOS now.
> 
> Anyone know what the problem might be?
> 
> You may add me to the Classified owners list


that sounds like the issue we had at the beginning. are you getting bsod when you crash. Make sure you use the ftw2002 bios or the most recent skyn3t bios with the evga fix incorporated.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Not really, I have never messed with drivers or PX with BIOS flashing and it has worked fine everytime. All that needs to be done is a restart imo.


I had issues going from stock LN2 to Sky's first bios for the TiC. I couldn't overclock at all, even 50 higher resulted in tons of artifacts and a driver crashes before I could finish the first firestrike test. I tried quite a bit and I then read that reinstalling PX on a bios flash is sometimes needed. After that, I never had issues. Now I reinstall out of habit on a flash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradaz85*
> 
> Thank you!! Going to see if that has helped my problem. I have noticed PX showing a totaly different Voltage now by default so im guessing thats done the trick.


No problem. PX will not show any voltages over 1.212, but if you add it using the Classified Tool, it is there.


----------



## Xiqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> that sounds like the issue we had at the beginning. are you getting bsod when you crash. Make sure you use the ftw2002 bios or the most recent skyn3t bios with the evga fix incorporated.


No BSOD just the drivers that stops to respond.
I am now running stock BIOS with the Classified controller and are over 1300Mhz right now. So, small progress


----------



## Kimir

Reinstalling precision X is never needed.
You might just need to delete the profile(s) of the card(s) in use. Restart and it will create new profile(s) according to the new bios.
I've done that multiple time with Afterburner and my lightning cards.


----------



## bradaz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I had issues going from stock LN2 to Sky's first bios for the TiC. I couldn't overclock at all, even 50 higher resulted in tons of artifacts and a driver crashes before I could finish the first firestrike test. I tried quite a bit and I then read that reinstalling PX on a bios flash is sometimes needed. After that, I never had issues. Now I reinstall out of habit on a flash.
> No problem. PX will not show any voltages over 1.212, but if you add it using the Classified Tool, it is there.


Yeah, I flashed to the skyn3t rev2 bios with boost the other day, first time for GPU overclocking. I had tinkered with the voltages too and it was crashing with no OC, so I put the original BIOS back on and it was still crashing, noticed that voltages were still upto 1.212 on PX with stock everything, probably needed an un-install.
Now that I've identified the problem, I will likely try to OC the GPU again with the rev2 Bios. Cheers.


----------



## bradaz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Reinstalling precision X is never needed.
> You might just need to delete the profile(s) of the card(s) in use. Restart and it will create new profile(s) according to the new bios.
> I've done that multiple time with Afterburner and my lightning cards.


I understand. I had no profiles set though, and I hadn't fiddled with anything that I was aware of. An re-install is a sure way to solve the problem and only takes 2 mins though.


----------



## Xiqt

Can the stock cooler handle 1.225V or should i turn the voltage down?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradaz85*
> 
> I understand. I had no profiles set though, and I hadn't fiddled with anything that I was aware of. An re-install is a sure way to solve the problem and only takes 2 mins though.


You don't get it, the software create automatically a profile per card, you don't have to create an overcloking profile for that.
If you switch from the regular bios to LN2 bios, it will create another profile.
To see those profiles, just go where you installed PX (or AB) and there is a folder named profile


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiqt*
> 
> Can the stock cooler handle 1.225V or should i turn the voltage down?


It will easily handle that.


----------



## bradaz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You don't get it, the software create automatically a profile per card, you don't have to create an overcloking profile for that.
> If you switch from the regular bios to LN2 bios, it will create another profile.
> To see those profiles, just go where you installed PX (or AB) and there is a folder named profile


I see, and delete the profiles there?


----------



## VSG

No need to delete any profiles, PX will create new profiles with each BIOS and save them on the spots you choose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiqt*
> 
> I am thinking about the VRM getting hot :/


I really doubt it. Check your VRM temps on GPU-z to be sure but they should be good.


----------



## Xiqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It will easily handle that.


I am thinking about the VRM getting hot :/


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bradaz85*
> 
> I see, and delete the profiles there?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> No need to delete any profiles, PX will create new profiles with each BIOS and save them on the spots you choose.


Normally there is no need, but if you have an issue, you can delete them all and restart. And the software will automatically recreate the needed profile(s).
I once did delete those after flashing with different bioses on my 680L and ended up with a dozen not needed profiles.


----------



## Xiqt

I am now back at stock BIOS i find that it actually works best for me, strange.
But this card is probably better under LN2 becous i have a ASIC at 60.5%


----------



## escalibur




----------



## VSG

No need to be sad about it, put it under water and see its magic!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*


nice card for ln2


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't think it means too much. When I first started getting 780s I was like, "Must have high ASIC cards!" Now after having owned 11 GTX 780s I can tell you that the best overclockers (on air btw) were the ones with the lower ASICs.

That said...59%, wow!


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> No need to be sad about it, put it under water and see its magic!


Water cooling is just not my cup of tea. :/

This Classified is my 5th 780 and I think this might be the most disappointing one. I sold my previous Gigabyte GHz Edition and bought this one for about 50€ extra price and this barely can go as much as Gigabyte did. :/ Well this is gambling like any other.









One positive thing is that this is actually a bit quieter compared to Windforce cooler.

ps. That Gigabyte was 86,5% which is the highest ASIC I've seen so far.


----------



## VSG

Well don't be disappointed before trying it out


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nice card for ln2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Well don't be disappointed before trying it out


Guess what I've been doing for a few days?









Doesn't look that promising...

Skyn3t's bios:



Testing it with Heaven (extreme settings, 8x AA, full screen), Far Cry 3 (everything on max) and Titanfall. Heaven was ok with much higher clocks but Titanfall carshed/freezed few times so I had to lower them. Just played while of FC3 and it froze aswell so the clocks on the screenshots are the ones I need to test next. Yes I should first find maximum core then memory but I was hoping to find both at the same time... I think I will try to hunt maximum core then move on memory. However it doesn't look good at all... :/


----------



## VSG

Max out them power and temp target sliders, you won't be in any real danger on those clocks. How high did you overvolt the card? If temps are good, try out 1.25, 1.275 and even 1.3 V (the latter for no more than 10-15 min at a time though).


----------



## escalibur

1.212V (skyn3t's bios maximum)

Temps were about 83C during Heaven so I don't see any room for higher voltage. Power target is about 150% but it barely uses 100% according to GPU-Z


_I had to lower those clocks._


----------



## deafboy

ASIC is a crap shoot. I've had 100% ones OC well. I've had 60% ones that OC well. Granted this is all air and water not LN2.


----------



## Xiqt

Close to 1300 now, just need a bit more Voltage


----------



## VETDRMS

Just arrived..time to get to work!

Can the stock backplate be retained with the EK block? Also, is passive cooling of the memory MOSFETs/power circuitry sufficient or should I attach heatsinks?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> Just arrived..time to get to work!
> 
> Can the stock backplate be retained with the EK block? Also, is passive cooling of the memory MOSFETs/power circuitry sufficient or should I attach heatsinks?


you will need i think 5 - M3x5 mm screws for the regular backplate to fit with the ek block, please some one correct me if im wrong i forget









heat sinks would be better to have over the mosfet and power delivery but as long as you have good airflow around that area you should be fine. ...... ive gone up to 1.5v via dmm and have had no problems with that but have heard reports that they do get really hot.....


----------



## VETDRMS

Thanks. I just got the card torn down and it looks like I could use the screws that came with the waterblock as the backplate screw locations are very thin near the PCB so they don't really add much if anything to the thickness. I will confirm once I get it bolted up and report back. If those won't work I have the EK Titan SE backplate here and I could steal a few screws off that.


----------



## BroHamBone

Quick question, the VRM chips are the 14 that go across the board?


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> Quick question, the VRM chips are the 14 that go across the board?


Yup.


----------



## ViTosS

Seems like my 780Ti Classified is pretty bad OCing, I put +60Mhz on core clock with 1.21v resulting in 1223Mhz and crashed in Unigine Heaven 4.0


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Yup.


Thanks. Figured, but wanted to be certain.


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Seems like my 780Ti Classified is pretty bad OCing, I put +60Mhz on core clock with 1.21v resulting in 1223Mhz and crashed in Unigine Heaven 4.0


Ouch. I have yet to really put mine under stress except a run through 3dmark. It scored about 300 less than my 780 classi sli setup


----------



## Thrall

Hey guys, I have a 780 Hydro Classified running 1400/1900 at 1.325v and 200% TDP with the Skyn3t v4 bios. I max out at 40C on the core at 51C on the VRM. Is there anyway to hardcode these settings into the Skyn3t bios? I took a look at the Kepler Bios tool but I can't make heads of it. Thanks!


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Seems like my 780Ti Classified is pretty bad OCing, I put +60Mhz on core clock with 1.21v resulting in 1223Mhz and crashed in Unigine Heaven 4.0


What bios are you using? What is your power target set to? I'd bump the voltage up to 1.25-1.275 at least. If you're on stock bios are you using k-boost to lock in your boost clock?


----------



## VETDRMS

Regarding the stock K|NGP|N backplate with the EK block, I found a slick way to use it with the EK screws! Also found a good solution to use as a heatsink for the VRM power. Will post up some pictures of the finished card a bit later.


----------



## VETDRMS

Had a blast installing the EK block on the new K|NGP|N and finding solutions to a couple problems.

First off, I wanted to use the stock backplate as it just looks great and should stay on the card. The problem is that the EK block uses a larger diameter screw, which in itself isn't a problem, but the diameter of the screw head is the issue. They won't fit in the recesses that the stock screws go in.

I took a handful to the garage with a stock size screw to use as a guide and mucked one up trying to grind down the head before coming up with an easy solution. Use the nut that came with the EK block as a stabilizer on one end held by a micro set of vice-grips and then turn and stabilize the screw while on the grinding wheel with a small screwdriver. They turned out way better than I had expected. The stock backplate pads are thinner than the plastic washers that come with the EK block so the screws are long enough if you turn the heads down. As a bonus, they sit flush!









The card is just massive... One thing I wanted to address was cooling the VRM power circuitry that the EK block doesn't cover. I am sure open air is probably fine, but a little extra cooling can't hurt here.

Somebody might recognize the heatsink as a ramsink from John Hillig ("Viper John") from a long time ago. Great guy and I always enjoyed talking with him. I have a couple sets from some old 8800 GTXs. He made some pretty nice pieces and I still find uses for these things. The ramsink fits almost perfectly over the MOSFETs. It is a little close to the chokes on one side so I cut and applied a strip of the rubber insulator that EVGA includes with the card. I let the ruber extend down past the sink to the board surface to make sure it was insulated. The small resistors on the other side, I think, are flush with the other components, but I let the thermal tape (3M) hang past a bit just in case.







Does anyone see any problem with the heatsink as installed? I believe it is not in contact with anything and the insulator strip should prevent any issues if this shifts or gets hit for some reason, but I'm open to suggestions.

I think it turned out pretty nice and I've really enjoyed getting back into this hobby. The reference Ti is coming out tomorrow and we'll see what this card can do over the weekend.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> What bios are you using? What is your power target set to? I'd bump the voltage up to 1.25-1.275 at least. If you're on stock bios are you using k-boost to lock in your boost clock?


I'm using the stock BIOS I think, the one that came with the card. I'm not using k-boost lock and my power target is set to maximum.


----------



## traxtech

Might be a stupid question but is there anyway to force a higher usage during a game?

FOr instance, Leauge of Legends only uses 1000core, is there any way to knock this up? As since they released the new crap, it bogs my game below 120fps sometimes which isn't idle being at 120hz

Cheers!


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Might be a stupid question but is there anyway to force a higher usage during a game?
> 
> FOr instance, Leauge of Legends only uses 1000core, is there any way to knock this up? As since they released the new crap, it bogs my game below 120fps sometimes which isn't idle being at 120hz
> 
> Cheers!


I think flashing one of the skynet bios that disables boost could help you with that. I'm sure someone on here can help you as to which one to flash.


----------



## gatesmarch

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Might be a stupid question but is there anyway to force a higher usage during a game?
> 
> FOr instance, Leauge of Legends only uses 1000core, is there any way to knock this up? As since they released the new crap, it bogs my game below 120fps sometimes which isn't idle being at 120hz
> 
> Cheers!


If you're on stock bios, you can try applying k-boost in Precision. It's supposed to lock in the boost clock speed. That still doesn't explain why your gpu still isn't reaching it's max base core clock. Is it boosting at all above 1000mhz? It may be thermal throttling...what are your temps? The first thing I did when I got my card was throw skynet's bios on, it solves just about every issue with Nvidia keeping this card on a leash.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> Had a blast installing the EK block on the new K|NGP|N and finding solutions to a couple problems.
> 
> Does anyone see any problem with the heatsink as installed? I believe it is not in contact with anything and the insulator strip should prevent any issues if this shifts or gets hit for some reason, but I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> I think it turned out pretty nice and I've really enjoyed getting back into this hobby. The reference Ti is coming out tomorrow and we'll see what this card can do over the weekend.


That heatsink looks just fine...it'll dissipate that heat quite nicely.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> Had a blast installing the EK block on the new K|NGP|N and finding solutions to a couple problems.
> 
> First off, I wanted to use the stock backplate as it just looks great and should stay on the card. The problem is that the EK block uses a larger diameter screw, which in itself isn't a problem, but the diameter of the screw head is the issue. They won't fit in the recesses that the stock screws go in.
> 
> I took a handful to the garage with a stock size screw to use as a guide and mucked one up trying to grind down the head before coming up with an easy solution. Use the nut that came with the EK block as a stabilizer on one end held by a micro set of vice-grips and then turn and stabilize the screw while on the grinding wheel with a small screwdriver. They turned out way better than I had expected. The stock backplate pads are thinner than the plastic washers that come with the EK block so the screws are long enough if you turn the heads down. As a bonus, they sit flush!
> 
> The card is just massive... One thing I wanted to address was cooling the VRM power circuitry that the EK block doesn't cover. I am sure open air is probably fine, but a little extra cooling can't hurt here.
> 
> Somebody might recognize the heatsink as a ramsink from John Hillig ("Viper John") from a long time ago. Great guy and I always enjoyed talking with him. I have a couple sets from some old 8800 GTXs. He made some pretty nice pieces and I still find uses for these things. The ramsink fits almost perfectly over the MOSFETs. It is a little close to the chokes on one side so I cut and applied a strip of the rubber insulator that EVGA includes with the card. I let the ruber extend down past the sink to the board surface to make sure it was insulated. The small resistors on the other side, I think, are flush with the other components, but I let the thermal tape (3M) hang past a bit just in case.
> 
> Does anyone see any problem with the heatsink as installed? I believe it is not in contact with anything and the insulator strip should prevent any issues if this shifts or gets hit for some reason, but I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> I think it turned out pretty nice and I've really enjoyed getting back into this hobby. The reference Ti is coming out tomorrow and we'll see what this card can do over the weekend.


nice job, it looks great. it really is a shame they didn't come out with a full pcb block for this card that cooled that area also and matched the backplate. Yours looks amazing, I was just thinking out loud.


----------



## Supercharged_Z06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> Had a blast installing the EK block on the new K|NGP|N and finding solutions to a couple problems.
> 
> First off, I wanted to use the stock backplate as it just looks great and should stay on the card. The problem is that the EK block uses a larger diameter screw, which in itself isn't a problem, but the diameter of the screw head is the issue. They won't fit in the recesses that the stock screws go in.
> 
> I took a handful to the garage with a stock size screw to use as a guide and mucked one up trying to grind down the head before coming up with an easy solution. Use the nut that came with the EK block as a stabilizer on one end held by a micro set of vice-grips and then turn and stabilize the screw while on the grinding wheel with a small screwdriver. They turned out way better than I had expected. The stock backplate pads are thinner than the plastic washers that come with the EK block so the screws are long enough if you turn the heads down. As a bonus, they sit flush!
> 
> (Pics snipped)
> 
> The card is just massive... One thing I wanted to address was cooling the VRM power circuitry that the EK block doesn't cover. I am sure open air is probably fine, but a little extra cooling can't hurt here.
> 
> Somebody might recognize the heatsink as a ramsink from John Hillig ("Viper John") from a long time ago. Great guy and I always enjoyed talking with him. I have a couple sets from some old 8800 GTXs. He made some pretty nice pieces and I still find uses for these things. The ramsink fits almost perfectly over the MOSFETs. It is a little close to the chokes on one side so I cut and applied a strip of the rubber insulator that EVGA includes with the card. I let the ruber extend down past the sink to the board surface to make sure it was insulated. The small resistors on the other side, I think, are flush with the other components, but I let the thermal tape (3M) hang past a bit just in case.
> 
> (Pics snipped)
> 
> Does anyone see any problem with the heatsink as installed? I believe it is not in contact with anything and the insulator strip should prevent any issues if this shifts or gets hit for some reason, but I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> I think it turned out pretty nice and I've really enjoyed getting back into this hobby. The reference Ti is coming out tomorrow and we'll see what this card can do over the weekend.


Very nice job VETDRMS! I did pretty much the same thing as far as using the EVGA backplates with the EK blocks, but with my regular 780Ti Classies, as I didn't spring for KPE's.

While the EK backplates look nice, I don't like the fact that they cover the BIOS selection indicator LED and the logo they sport are just for the 780 classy. So, I went with the EVGA backplates as well.

I faced similar screw problems marrying up the EVGA backplates with the EK blocks, but luckily I had ordered a bunch of different screw sizes/types from Mr. Metric after I placed my order for the EK blocks. So, I had a nice selection of screws to pick from when it came time to mount everything. I ended up using M3x8 screws to actually secure the EVGA backplate to the EK block, but I also added M3x6 screws to all the holes that were left over - strictly for cosmetic reasons as I wanted to plug all the unused holes in the EVGA backplate. (i.e. the ones with no matching screw holes going through to the EK block.) To secure these cosmetic screws, I simply used a small BB sized ball of poster mounting putty in each hole - it grabs the screws nicely and keeps them from rattling around or falling out.

Here's a pic of the mounted backplate and the screws I ended up using - they are very low profile and cover most of the silver socket holes in the backplate. For those interested in going a similar route, here's a pic that includes just the screws I ended up using for the backplate install:


These screws have flat heads / hex sockets and lie pretty flush with the card when compared to the EK round cap screws. Here's a closer pic:


Hah! I remember Viper John as well - also bought his sinks for my 8800! (Damn, that was a while ago... good times!) I'm also thinking of mounting a couple of sinks in the same location you did on both of my cards as well. Like you said, certainly can't hurt - especially since I plan to ramp the voltage up a bit on my cards as well.

Here's how the cards came together:


And the completed install:


----------



## VETDRMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> nice job, it looks great. it really is a shame they didn't come out with a full pcb block for this card that cooled that area also and matched the backplate. Yours looks amazing, I was just thinking out loud.


Thanks! I have an old volt modded GTX 280 HydroCopper here that is an absolute brick. I always thought the PCB would eventually break as it had almost an inch of droop from being installed all these years. That was a wicked looking card for the time, but they've really done a good job with this one. A full-cover block would look better no doubt. A bolt-on plate minus the area that the WB covers would even be a nice, cheap option. I didn't feel like cutting the stock one as it may end up back to stock some day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supercharged_Z06*
> 
> Very nice job VETDRMS! I did pretty much the same thing as far as using the EVGA backplates with the EK blocks, but with my regular 780Ti Classies, as I didn't spring for KPE's.
> 
> Hah! I remember Viper John as well - also bought his sinks for my 8800! (Damn, that was a while ago... good times!) I'm also thinking of mounting a couple of sinks in the same location you did on both of my cards as well. Like you said, certainly can't hurt - especially since I plan to ramp the voltage up a bit on my cards as well.


Looks great Supercharged_Z06! I like the flat head screws too. Also, I might just turn down some extra EK screws then cut the heads off and puddy them in place, thanks for the idea.









I'll probably shoot John and e-mail to see what he's been up to. He used to drag race in the 70s with the big dogs and has some good stories. I still have the 8800 GTX and GT here that had his parts.

My brother had a Vortec v-trim supercharged '05 Z06...fun car! My name is my old license plates for this:



I've got a nasty E85 Talon and an Evo too, but it's been too cold to wrench. It has been fun hotrodding the old computer though! (enough off topic, sorry)

I should get the old card out tonight and start testing this. Once the temps drop again I'll toss the box outside to do some cold testing.


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OleMortenF*
> 
> What are the 3 different adjustments in the tool for?


This:

NVVDD (GPU voltage)
FBVDD (RAM voltage)
PEXVDD1 (PCI Express voltage)


----------



## reb00tas

Im new to this, but i really wanna go in to this.

So ?
If i change the voltage the only thing it does is making more heat ?

So the steps forward would be. Set the voltage. Find maxclock where its stable.
And then add more voltage and find where its stable to i find a good place to keep it ? or even go further.

Am i right ? or total wrong ?

/Casper


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> It's a really good psu, way better deal than the corsair imo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> GPU-Z does not read what is going on, it is just grabbing a number that EVGA says is wrong.
> 
> This has been discussed countless times in this thread and proven multiple times with a digital multimeter by several users here and TiN from EVGA on the Kingpincooling forums. Your voltage actually climbs under load. If you have a classified, your voltage is 0.05 volts higher usually under load. 1.25 is 1.3, 1.3 is 1.35 and so on. You have nothing to worry about.
> I wouldn't grab a Corsair PSU right now. You are paying for the name, not the power supply and they seem to have quality control issues. Cyclops a few pages back has one that can't run two TiCs with a 1.3 volt overvolt. I would guess it is failing under the rated power there. Those with the EVGA 1300, for which Leadtek is the OEM, do not have these issues.
> 
> I have the EVGA 1300 and I have had no issues with it. It currently is in a miner running 4 R9 290s, the mb and CPU. Power at the wall is >1200 watts. I would definitely go with the SuperFlower over the Corsair.


Am going to buy the super flower PSU. Just did a quick test of furmark benchmark on both 780 classies at 1280 core 1.212v i was pulling 1085 watts from the wall that more than my power supply can handle... Surprised it has not kicked in the over current protection.


----------



## escalibur

OMG! Core is not even 1200MHz FarCry 3 stable and the temps are about 86C with 1,212V. Im almost puting this card on sale.









1186Mhz works fine.


----------



## VSG

Not surprising- Far Cry 3 is very demanding as far as clocks go. That does not mean your card is a dud.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> Im new to this, but i really wanna go in to this.
> 
> So ?
> If i change the voltage the only thing it does is making more heat ?
> 
> So the steps forward would be. Set the voltage. Find maxclock where its stable.
> And then add more voltage and find where its stable to i find a good place to keep it ? or even go further.
> 
> Am i right ? or total wrong ?
> 
> /Casper


Fill out your sig rig. No one knows what hardware you have.

I like to find max core clock at stock voltage and then go from there.

You're going to have to do some reading to get the process sorted, but here's the quick version.

1) Decide what BIOS you're going to use.
2) If you're going to use a custom BIOS, flash it to the LN2 BIOS slot. There are detailed flashing instructions and tools all over the place, including in the OP.
3) Use Afterburner or Precision X to overclock the core. Benchmark with Heaven, Valley, Firestrike, games. See how far you can get at stock volts. Keep an eye on core and VRM temps with GPU-Z / HWInfo / AB / Precision X.
4) Keep overclocking the core. You can unlock voltage control in AB or Precision X up to 1.212v. To go further than that you need the Classified Voltage Tuner Controller tool.
5) Up the voltage a little and see how far the core goes. Repeat this until you've gotten as high as you want to go. On air you are going to be limited by temperature.
6) After you're done with the core, you can start OCing your memory. With a Classified you either have Hynix or Samung. You can check the memory type with GPU-Z or Nvidia Inspector by looking in the memory type box / hovering your mouse over memory type.


----------



## DeXel

Just got myself 780 classy. This thing is huge.



Quick question. Does somebody else hear weird fan noise from time to time when it accelerates/decelerates? It kind of sounds like hard drive spindles start to rotate







.


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Fill out your sig rig. No one knows what hardware you have.
> 
> I like to find max core clock at stock voltage and then go from there.
> 
> You're going to have to do some reading to get the process sorted, but here's the quick version.
> 
> 1) Decide what BIOS you're going to use.
> 2) If you're going to use a custom BIOS, flash it to the LN2 BIOS slot. There are detailed flashing instructions and tools all over the place, including in the OP.
> 3) Use Afterburner or Precision X to overclock the core. Benchmark with Heaven, Valley, Firestrike, games. See how far you can get at stock volts. Keep an eye on core and VRM temps with GPU-Z / HWInfo / AB / Precision X.
> 4) Keep overclocking the core. You can unlock voltage control in AB or Precision X up to 1.212v. To go further than that you need the Classified Voltage Tuner Controller tool.
> 5) Up the voltage a little and see how far the core goes. Repeat this until you've gotten as high as you want to go. On air you are going to be limited by temperature.
> 6) After you're done with the core, you can start OCing your memory. With a Classified you either have Hynix or Samung. You can check the memory type with GPU-Z or Nvidia Inspector by looking in the memory type box / hovering your mouse over memory type.


Thank you for your guide.

My card is Evga 780ti Classified
On stock voltage i reach TDP(115%), with gpuclock: 1145 and memory: 1975. so a custom bios and i will get over that ?

I think i will flash syn3t, rev 2 bios.
And my ram is Hynix.

Will this bios be stable for gaming ?
And should i take
skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BD-official with boost disabled
or
skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BE-official with boost enabled ?

I appreciate your help









/Casper


----------



## eduncan911

Ok, got me another classy to add me to the list (again). This time, the K1NGP1N.

Umm, yeah, that's the bad boy sandwiched between my Titan monsters - to be used a PhysX card for now until I figure out what to do with it. (don't shoot me) This Titan rig has hit the Top 20 on 3DMark single and SLI charts, for both graphics and overall system score.

In case you are wondering, yes you do want the fastest GPU you can afford as your PhysX card: http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2078139

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bbfy/


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> Thank you for your guide.
> 
> My card is Evga 780ti Classified
> On stock voltage i reach TDP(115%), with gpuclock: 1145 and memory: 1975. so a custom bios and i will get over that ?
> 
> I think i will flash syn3t, rev 2 bios.
> And my ram is Hynix.
> 
> Will this bios be stable for gaming ?
> And should i take
> skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BD-official with boost disabled
> or
> skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BE-official with boost enabled ?
> 
> I appreciate your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Casper


Yes it's normal for the voltage and clocks to jump around. The card has power saving features, and even with a custom BIOS like skyn3t's, the clocks and voltages will downclock when the card is idle.

There's not too much to recommend between the boost-enabled BIOS or the boost-disabled BIOS. Disabling the boost helps for benching. For gaming I use the stock (boost-enabled) BIOS and don't even use a custom BIOS because I only run a mild overclock for gaming. If you're going to go for a more aggressive overclock the the custom BIOS is probably better.

Both of those VBIOS will be fine for gaming. I have spent plenty of time gaming on skyn3t's BIOS.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> OMG! Core is not even 1200MHz FarCry 3 stable and the temps are about 86C with 1,212V. Im almost puting this card on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1186Mhz works fine.


You need to do something besides air cooling with that card to get the most out of it. It is not a dud just because it doesn't do well on air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Ok, got me another classy to add me to the list (again). This time, the K1NGP1N.
> 
> Umm, yeah, that's the bad boy sandwiched between my Titan monsters - to be used a PhysX card for now until I figure out what to do with it. (don't shoot me) This Titan rig has hit the Top 20 on 3DMark single and SLI charts, for both graphics and overall system score.
> 
> In case you are wondering, yes you do want the fastest GPU you can afford as your PhysX card: http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2078139
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bbfy/


What a waste!


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> OMG! Core is not even 1200MHz FarCry 3 stable and the temps are about 86C with 1,212V. Im almost puting this card on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1186Mhz works fine.


Hell in FC3, I just downscale @ 3840x2160, turn off MSAA and everything else is maxed. Except for Post FX, turn that crap off. It just makes blur and murders your fps. It looks better and runs like butter on stock clocks...and I have the GTX 780 Classy not the ti.


----------



## gdubc

Wow guys, gtx 780 classified is $509 at *newegg* after rebate. Grab em while they are there!

I ended up getting the *Super Flower Leadex Plat. 1200w*. It went on sale the day after the 1000w went off sale, lol. Feel much better about my psu situation now.


----------



## VETDRMS

Got the KPE in and running! ASIC was higher than I expected:



Just started testing on stock bios at stock volts. Firestrike is clean at 1372 core at only 1.200v!







Temps are 35-37C.

Thinking I got a good one here. More volts and colder coolant to come.


----------



## sidekisk

Add me please

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4yhe6/

Loving these Kingpins


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> Got the KPE in and running! ASIC was higher than I expected:
> 
> 
> 
> Just started testing on stock bios at stock volts. Firestrike is clean at 1372 core at only 1.200v!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are 35-37C.
> 
> Thinking I got a good one here. More volts and colder coolant to come.


seems like a good one i need both switches on and +63mv to get 1359Mhz stable actual voltage is 1.35v

keep in mind px / ab dosent read correct voltage so you're probably around 1.26v-1.3v


----------



## Yorkston

Just got my 780 Classified, and am slightly confused by precision X. I'm new to overclocking GPUs, and pretty much everything I have read says to start with maxing out the power/temp slider in PX. However, my card seems to ignore the sliders when I set them higher. It just sits at 75-80% power and 65C with 1123 core and 1.161 voltage. I can add offset which does raise to the clock, but not the full amount I add.(1123+90=1201?) Am I doing something wrong here? I am on the default bios BTW.

Also, the card makes this strange ringing noise for 1-2 seconds when it exits boost.


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Yes it's normal for the voltage and clocks to jump around. The card has power saving features, and even with a custom BIOS like skyn3t's, the clocks and voltages will downclock when the card is idle.
> 
> There's not too much to recommend between the boost-enabled BIOS or the boost-disabled BIOS. Disabling the boost helps for benching. For gaming I use the stock (boost-enabled) BIOS and don't even use a custom BIOS because I only run a mild overclock for gaming. If you're going to go for a more aggressive overclock the the custom BIOS is probably better.
> 
> Both of those VBIOS will be fine for gaming. I have spent plenty of time gaming on skyn3t's BIOS.


Okey I will try that. But when TDP is reached at 115%? The only thing i can do is custom bios ? or what ?


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yorkston*
> 
> Just got my 780 Classified, and am slightly confused by precision X. I'm new to overclocking GPUs, and pretty much everything I have read says to start with maxing out the power/temp slider in PX. However, my card seems to ignore the sliders when I set them higher. It just sits at 75-80% power and 65C with 1123 core and 1.161 voltage. I can add offset which does raise to the clock, but not the full amount I add.(1123+90=1201?) Am I doing something wrong here? I am on the default bios BTW.
> 
> Also, the card makes this strange ringing noise for 1-2 seconds when it exits boost.


I use a tool called GPU Shark.

Gives me current clock speed, mem speed . Temp and so on. And atleast also the powerlimit/TDP.







Maybe there is alot of other programs i dont know


----------



## Spongeworthy

Does flashing bios's flash both the LN2 and normal bios? I flashed my LN2 bios, and then I switched over to my normal bios and they were the exact same.


----------



## error-id10t

Nope, it just flashes what you were using. You can double check with the power target (well easiest way).


----------



## Spongeworthy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Nope, it just flashes what you were using. You can double check with the power target (well easiest way).


Yeah that's what I thought was weird when I switched back. I flashed my LN2 with skynet's bios. When I switched back to the normal bios, the base clock was 1084 instead of the stock 1020, and boost was disabled, power target had a max of 150%. Essentially my normal bios was exactly the same as my LN2 bios. I tried flashing another rom, and both were flashed as well. Has anyone else encountered this problem?


----------



## reb00tas

Okey i flashed skyn3t rev2 bios.

gpu shark says that i reach gpu voltage limit and gpu overvoltage limit.

What to do about that ?

I tried make a run with the bios at stuck settings


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> Okey i flashed skyn3t rev2 bios.
> 
> gpu shark says that i reach gpu voltage limit and gpu overvoltage limit.
> 
> What to do about that ?
> 
> I tried make a run with the bios at stuck settings


ignore it


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ignore it


Okey









If I change the Core voltage in MSI afterburner then the voltage to my card is still, 1.175 if i set -20 or +20 still 1.175


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> Okey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I change the Core voltage in MSI afterburner then the voltage to my card is still, 1.175 if i set -20 or +20 still 1.175


You have to use a digital multimeter to read the voltage correctly. The software is always way off. Mine reads 1.3 when I look at GPu-z, precision x, or on the voltage tool... At the DVD, it's 1.35 or more... It is never close to what it says.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Hell in FC3, I just downscale @ 3840x2160, turn off MSAA and everything else is maxed. Except for Post FX, turn that crap off. It just makes blur and murders your fps. It looks better and runs like butter on stock clocks...and I have the GTX 780 Classy not the ti.


I need to test that.









Still not sure should I go for the 6th 780 and maybe pick another Asus DCII for a much lower price but on the other hand that card could barely go 100MHz more if even that much.


----------



## tpwilko08

Any thoughts on the Antec High Current Pro Platinum 1300W anyone had any experience with one?


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> I need to test that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not sure should I go for the 6th 780 and maybe pick another Asus DCII for a much lower price but on the other hand that card could barely go 100MHz more if even that much.


Your main problem is the temps. Once the GK110 gets above a certain temperature, stability becomes an issue and overclocks fail. For my card, a slight overclock of +81 starts to artifact when the temperatures go above 63 degrees celsius, but is completely stable before then. Even more, I could push the card to +111 on the core completely stable *until* temps hit 55 degrees celsius.

You will be disappointed with your results unless you get your card to stay cooler. Maybe it is time to invest in water-cooling?


----------



## SMiThaYe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> Any thoughts on the Antec High Current Pro Platinum 1300W anyone had any experience with one?


Hasn't been out long enough but on paper is a solid PSU that can be used in tandem with another PSU and would be great for litecoins, etc. Antec PSUs are used by HWBot pro benchers and this is up there with them. Simply going by what I've read over the past few weeks from such places as Hardocp, TPU, and general posts and gossip.

Cables are all long enough and general advise is against mixing up rails even though you can do to ensure you are feeding them sufficiently. Although 8 Pack uses various PSUs, he's uses the Antec HCP-(High Current Pro)-1200 1200W for WRs. The 1000W HCP was also well received by Jonnyguru.


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMiThaYe*
> 
> Hasn't been out long enough but on paper is a solid PSU that can be used in tandem with another PSU and would be great for litecoins, etc. Antec PSUs are used by HWBot pro benchers and this is up there with them. Simply going by what I've read over the past few weeks from such places as Hardocp, TPU, and general posts and gossip.
> 
> Cables are all long enough and general advise is against mixing up rails even though you can do to ensure you are feeding them sufficiently. Although 8 Pack uses various PSUs, he's uses the Antec HCP-(High Current Pro)-1200 1200W for WRs. The 1000W HCP was also well received by Jonnyguru.


Thanks for that great info...


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Your main problem is the temps. Once the GK110 gets above a certain temperature, stability becomes an issue and overclocks fail. For my card, a slight overclock of +81 starts to artifact when the temperatures go above 63 degrees celsius, but is completely stable before then. Even more, I could push the card to +111 on the core completely stable *until* temps hit 55 degrees celsius.
> 
> You will be disappointed with your results unless you get your card to stay cooler. Maybe it is time to invest in water-cooling?


Water cooling is too much of a hassle plus I'm not that interested in it atm. The only solution I could do is to get Prolimatech MK-26 and slap 2x Corsair SP120 Quiet Editions on it but then again the total price will be about the same as the new 780 Ti.

Really don't know should I put this on sale and try MSI TwinFrozr / Lightning instead.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Water cooling is too much of a hassle plus I'm not that interested in it atm. The only solution I could do is to get Prolimatech MK-26 and slap 2x Corsair SP120 Quiet Editions on it but then again the total price will be about the same as the new 780 Ti.
> 
> Really don't know should I put this on sale and try MSI TwinFrozr / Lightning instead.


Go for it. The MSI TwinFrozr is one, if not the best, cooling solutions at the moment. The Lightning is a solid choice at the moment as well. Just do not be disappointed if the next card doesn't overclock as you want it.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Reinstalling precision X is never needed.
> You might just need to delete the profile(s) of the card(s) in use. Restart and it will create new profile(s) according to the new bios.
> I've done that multiple time with Afterburner and my lightning cards.


Well that would explain why reinstalling works.







Thanks.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Go for it. The MSI TwinFrozr is one, if not the best, cooling solutions at the moment. The Lightning is a solid choice at the moment as well. Just do not be disappointed if the next card doesn't overclock as you want it.


Yeah I had very solid experience with MSI cards in the past. Lightning is tempting but when I heard that some cards are using Elpida memory chips then it was total turn off. Such a shame that card designed for heavy overclocking is using Elpida chips (yeah I'm aware of that poor supply era).


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a 780 Hydro Classified running 1400/1900 at 1.325v and 200% TDP with the Skyn3t v4 bios. I max out at 40C on the core at 51C on the VRM. Is there anyway to hardcode these settings into the Skyn3t bios? I took a look at the Kepler Bios tool but I can't make heads of it. Thanks!


Is there an easier tool to use than the Kepler Bios Tool that I can used to burn in these settings into a bios rom? I'd like to have these settings for gaming, but I dont want to have to mess with precisionx and the classified tool after I've found my stable settings. Thanks!


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Yeah I had very solid experience with MSI cards in the past. Lightning is tempting but when I heard that some cards are using Elpida memory chips then it was total turn off. Such a shame that card designed for heavy overclocking is using Elpida chips (yeah I'm aware of that poor supply era).


Yeah, it was a real shame when the Lightning first launched. When people learned that the card that is/ was expected to be the "best" of the 780s had Elpida, people were letdown from the hype surrounding it. Though, from what I can tell, people are now receiving mostly Hynix and a Samsung memory thrown in here and there, although very rare. The cooler does an amazing job as well from what I can tell. Personally, if I was trying to get an overclock as far as I can push it and have acceptable temps and acoustics, it would be the Lightning. The Lightning, though does have that annoying smaller fan in the middle that makes it a bit "whinier" than some people can accept.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> Is there an easier tool to use than the Kepler Bios Tool that I can used to burn in these settings into a bios rom? I'd like to have these settings for gaming, but I dont want to have to mess with precisionx and the classified tool after I've found my stable settings. Thanks!


No.


----------



## reb00tas

My voltage is 1.135 with skyn3t rev 2 bios. And it seems its way to much for my card.

If I set Afterburner core voltage to -62 mV Nothing changes.

if i set +20 still the same ?

Same core temp all the same. ? Anything wrong ?

Should I try the skyn3t bios with disabled boost ? And use gtx classified controller ? and set voltage ?

UPDATE: I dont know why. But afterburner does not change anything with the voltage. But if i use Evga pressision X it works


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> My voltage is 1.135 with skyn3t rev 2 bios. And it seems its way to much for my card.
> 
> If I set Afterburner core voltage to -62 mV Nothing changes.
> 
> if i set +20 still the same ?
> 
> Same core temp all the same. ? Anything wrong ?
> 
> Should I try the skyn3t bios with disabled boost ? And use gtx classified controller ? and set voltage ?
> 
> UPDATE: I dont know why. But afterburner does not change anything with the voltage. But if i use Evga pressision X it works


Use PX to set clocks and targets, the tool for voltages. Any voltages set above 1.212 will not show up in any software monitoring, this includes GPU-Z.

Default voltage is 1.1875 volts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yorkston*
> 
> Just got my 780 Classified, and am slightly confused by precision X. I'm new to overclocking GPUs, and pretty much everything I have read says to start with maxing out the power/temp slider in PX. However, my card seems to ignore the sliders when I set them higher. It just sits at 75-80% power and 65C with 1123 core and 1.161 voltage. I can add offset which does raise to the clock, but not the full amount I add.(1123+90=1201?) Am I doing something wrong here? I am on the default bios BTW.
> 
> Also, the card makes this strange ringing noise for 1-2 seconds when it exits boost.


The sliders are the speed limit, the voltage is your speed. To reach the speed limit, you need to raise your speed. So to increase your power usage closer to the target, you need to add voltage.


----------



## coelacanth

Something very strange just happened.

I just installed the new Nvidia drivers (335.23) (after running DDU). I also reinstalled Precision X because I use a custom fan profile. Things have been running fine for a few days, no problems. I currently have the switch set to the normal stock BIOS on both cards.

I was sitting here browsing the web and all of a sudden out of the blue the fans on my top card (I have SLI) go crazy and ramp up to 90%. The card was going over 70C, even though it was at idle, core clock at 324MHz (because all I was doing was web browsing).

I opened GPU-Z and noticed that my TDP had spiked to 60% and VDDC was at 1.490v even though there was no load on the GPU at all. So I decided to open up the Classified Voltage Tuner tool (which was not open) and see if something was up with voltage. The check box for "Auto" was unchecked and core voltage for my top card was set to 1.5v!!!

I quickly checked the box for "Auto" and the core voltage dropped to .8625v, the temps dropped back to normal and the fans quieted down.

What could make the video card all of a sudden set it's core voltage to 1.5v? I hope it didn't damage itself because I'm on air!!!


----------



## Spongeworthy

Is it safe to leave the voltage on say 1.35v 24/7, when the card is idle (not in 3D mode)?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> Is it safe to leave the voltage on say 1.35v 24/7, when the card is idle (not in 3D mode)?


probably not


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> Is it safe to leave the voltage on say 1.35v 24/7, when the card is idle (not in 3D mode)?


if you have both switches on and +63mv thats 1.35v and it will idle down when not under load ............. the classy tool is mainly for benching you dont want to use that for 24/7 use


----------



## Spongeworthy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> if you have both switches on and +63mv thats 1.35v and it will idle down when not under load ............. the classy tool is mainly for benching you dont want to use that for 24/7 use


I don't have the KPE. I can only really get 1.35v with the classy tool... Unless I'm missing something, I only just started messing with it yesterday


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> I don't have the KPE. I can only really get 1.35v with the classy tool... Unless I'm missing something, I only just started messing with it yesterday


o ok i was mistaken ..................... well after you're done gaming with1.35v i would recomend putting it back to auto so it will idle down
...there is also a newer classy tool version 2.0.4.3 allows up to 1.5v


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Something very strange just happened.
> 
> I just installed the new Nvidia drivers (335.23) (after running DDU). I also reinstalled Precision X because I use a custom fan profile. Things have been running fine for a few days, no problems. I currently have the switch set to the normal stock BIOS on both cards.
> 
> I was sitting here browsing the web and all of a sudden out of the blue the fans on my top card (I have SLI) go crazy and ramp up to 90%. The card was going over 70C, even though it was at idle, core clock at 324MHz (because all I was doing was web browsing).
> 
> I opened GPU-Z and noticed that my TDP had spiked to 60% and VDDC was at 1.490v even though there was no load on the GPU at all. So I decided to open up the Classified Voltage Tuner tool (which was not open) and see if something was up with voltage. The check box for "Auto" was unchecked and core voltage for my top card was set to 1.5v!!!
> 
> I quickly checked the box for "Auto" and the core voltage dropped to .8625v, the temps dropped back to normal and the fans quieted down.
> 
> What could make the video card all of a sudden set it's core voltage to 1.5v? I hope it didn't damage itself because I'm on air!!!


You're not alone. My card went nuts with the new drivers too. Clock got stuck on 888hhz...not matter what I set it to. I've been seeing a lot of issues with these drivers on the GeForce forum. It appears the only change in these drivers was a "More enjoyable experience with Titanfall." I wiped and went back to the 334.67 Beta. Everyone seems to claim they have been the best and most stable drivers of late. What's comical is I went to Nvidia after 13 years of being an Ati user because of how horrible people say Ati/Amd is with their drivers. Now I get an Nvidia card and the GeForce forums are plagued with people *****ing how bad their drivers are and want to switch to Amd lol. I guess it's a lose lose situation. Either way, I'm completely happy with my GTX Classy.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> You're not alone. My card went nuts with the new drivers too. Clock got stuck on 888hhz...not matter what I set it to. I've been seeing a lot of issues with these drivers on the GeForce forum. It appears the only change in these drivers was a "More enjoyable experience with Titanfall." I wiped and went back to the 334.67 Beta. Everyone seems to claim they have been the best and most stable drivers of late. What's comical is I went to Nvidia after 13 years of being an Ati user because of how horrible people say Ati/Amd is with their drivers. Now I get an Nvidia card and the GeForce forums are plagued with people *****ing how bad their drivers are and want to switch to Amd lol. I guess it's a lose lose situation. Either way, I'm completely happy with my GTX Classy.


I have no idea what's going on. My top card keeps setting it's voltage to 1.5v and it won't go to max clocks either.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I have no idea what's going on. My top card keeps setting it's voltage to 1.5v and it won't go to max clocks either.


I rolled the drivers back to 332.21 and everything seems normal again. I think the Nvidia 335.23 WHQL drivers almost fried one of my cards. I hope it's not damaged. That was really scary.


----------



## sWaY20

Titanfall froze up on me earlier, I thought that was weird, this was right after I installed newer drivers. I checked event logs and all it said was app error.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## Supacasey

Testing out a 780 Classified Hydro in a friend's new computer, just ran Valley at Extreme HD, 32c and out of the box boost clock was at 1124MHz. Anything special?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Testing out a 780 Classified Hydro in a friend's new computer, just ran Valley at Extreme HD, 32c and out of the box boost clock was at 1124MHz. Anything special?


Not bad at all.


----------



## Spongeworthy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Testing out a 780 Classified Hydro in a friend's new computer, just ran Valley at Extreme HD, 32c and out of the box boost clock was at 1124MHz. Anything special?


Do the VRMs get cooled sufficiently on the Classified Hydro Coppers? I know the Hydro Coppers on the regular 780s have poor VRM cooling.


----------



## Supacasey

So I'm overclocking it and benching it in Valley, and I notice that the Afterburner overlay says the core clock is at 1280MHz, but Valley says it's at 1473MHz. Which is right?


----------



## VSG

Afterburner, assuming you are on a stock BIOS with boost enabled.


----------



## reb00tas

Can I connect a miltimeter to my EVBOT pins on my 780ti classified ? to read gpu voltage ?

If yes ? Anyone that can link or explain how ?

And is there anyway i can set voltage above 1.212 ? Where its still will jump up and down ? And not is constant like in classy controller ?


----------



## VSG

You can buy a Probe It connector from EVGA and connect a multimeter to the GPU directly. You can also set voltage from the EVBot and read it off there but a multimeter will be more accurate. The actual voltage will fluctuate around an average value whether you set it from the EVBot or the Classy tool.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Not to EVBot, but you can to the voltage pins next to the power connectors.


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Not to EVBot, but you can to the voltage pins next to the power connectors.


There is 5 pins.

which should I choose?

Thanks


----------



## VSG

Take a look at this OC guide for the Kingpin version that covers how to use the pins using a Probe It connector, it will be the same for any EVGA card with the voltage pins: http://www.evga.com/articles/00813/OC_Guide.pdf

I am not sure you can use a multimeter directly to the voltage pins since they are just 5 and I don't know where the ground pin(s) are.


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> Do the VRMs get cooled sufficiently on the Classified Hydro Coppers? I know the Hydro Coppers on the regular 780s have poor VRM cooling.


I have a GTX 780 Hydro Copper Classified and the VRM temps stay between 40-45 degrees during a couple of hours of gaming. So i presume they have active cooling someone correct me if am wrong...


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Take a look at this OC guide for the Kingpin version that covers how to use the pins using a Probe It connector, it will be the same for any EVGA card with the voltage pins: http://www.evga.com/articles/00813/OC_Guide.pdf
> 
> I am not sure you can use a multimeter directly to the voltage pins since they are just 5 and I don't know where the ground pin(s) are.


Yeah thanks. I think i will RTFM









Okey there is nothing about thoose pins in the manuel


----------



## Draugr

add me please!

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/eyzwp/


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

The 700 series hydrocopper only has heat spreaders, not active cooling, according to EVGA. There is more on their forum, but I am too lazy to look it up right now.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> Yeah thanks. I think i will RTFM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okey there is nothing about thoose pins in the manuel


lol perhaps I should have also linked this earlier: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000010


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> There is 5 pins.
> 
> which should I choose?
> 
> Thanks




Right side, 5 pins, EVBOT... left side, by the Waterblock, in a straight line, probe it voltage monitoring area. The two to the very far left will give voltage read outs. I suggest using the actual probe it.


----------



## VSG

Ah you are right! I just assumed from his posts that the card has 5 pins for voltage monitoring but remembered that the Probe It goes in 1-to-1 into those 10 pins.


----------



## reb00tas

I found this 

Its the same for 780ti









Hmm next problem. Where can I get a probe connecter in europe ?


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> The 700 series hydrocopper only has heat spreaders, not active cooling, according to EVGA. There is more on their forum, but I am too lazy to look it up right now.


Just found this for the 780 classified.....

www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/2370#post_20878369


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> 
> 
> Right side, 5 pins, EVBOT... left side, by the Waterblock, in a straight line, probe it voltage monitoring area. The two to the very far left will give voltage read outs. I suggest using the actual probe it.


Thank you








I found a image with all the pinouts on.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Hi, Ive bought a tube with Gelid extreme for my GPU and CPU. and a EK backplate, Can i use the EK backplate on the regular Classy? with stock cooler?







I hope so


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> Just found this for the 780 classified.....
> 
> www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/2370#post_20878369


I stand corrected.. thanks for that 

Now I guess the questions is, why are the temps higher with the EVGA block compared to others? I bought EK after hearing complaints of the VRM area getting really hot on the Hydrocopper.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> Just found this for the 780 classified.....
> 
> www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/2370#post_20878369


http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/1980595 Another on the EVGA forum. There is substantial differences, but the VRM area is definitely getting some liquid. Also, This is a titan block, not the 780 Classified.

I would like to see the full break down of the 780 classified so that we can see the full scale of how everything is laid out. Seeing that it is actively cooling, after so much time of reading that it isn't cooled, makes me even more curious, lol.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/1980595 Another on the EVGA forum. There is substantial differences, but the VRM area is definitely getting some liquid. Also, This is a titan block, not the 780 Classified.
> 
> I would like to see the full break down of the 780 classified so that we can see the full scale of how everything is laid out. Seeing that it is actively cooling, after so much time of reading that it isn't cooled, makes me even more curious, lol.


it has always cooled the vrm just not as good as ek blocks do


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> it has always cooled the vrm just not as good as ek blocks do


Yes.. I am reading that now. Like I said, there is a ton of speculation that others, on the EVGA forum and with Hydro Coppers, were saying that the VRM only had a heat spreader. I can obviously see that it has been cooling the VRM now that someone has pictures of the Block opened up, but previously , and due to terrible design, a riveted plate across the VRM section usually wouldn't denote something that is water tight... I know that I don't trust rivets to stay tight, and the fact that Swiftech did surprises me. I think that is where more of the idea that they aren't cooled comes from.


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/1980595 Another on the EVGA forum. There is substantial differences, but the VRM area is definitely getting some liquid. Also, This is a titan block, not the 780 Classified.
> 
> I would like to see the full break down of the 780 classified so that we can see the full scale of how everything is laid out. Seeing that it is actively cooling, after so much time of reading that it isn't cooled, makes me even more curious, lol.


I would not mind knowing but am not about to take my block apart to find out.......


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> I would not mind knowing but am not about to take my block apart to find out.......


Take one for the team...

If they weren't stupid expensive, I would buy one to take it apart...

I do like that when something doesn't work amazing, EVGA goes silent and no reviews are done... When it works close to expected, EVGA flashes it in everyone's face...


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Take one for the team...
> 
> If they weren't stupid expensive, I would buy one to take it apart...
> 
> I do like that when something doesn't work amazing, EVGA goes silent and no reviews are done... When it works close to expected, EVGA flashes it in everyone's face...


Someone must of taken one apart somewhere.....Anyone???


----------



## tpwilko08

Anyone else want to post there 780 classified hydro copper VRM or EK blocks VRM temps for a comparison......


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> Anyone else want to post there 780 classified hydro copper VRM or EK blocks VRM temps for a comparison......


I did a google search.. One came up and it was the one posted in the link above.


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I did a google search.. One came up and it was the one posted in the link above.


wasnt that test on the titan block?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> wasnt that test on the titan block?


The one I posted, yes.. the one right before it, that was on a 780 Classy.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/2370#post_20878369


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Hi, Ive bought a tube with Gelid extreme for my GPU and CPU. and a EK backplate, Can i use the EK backplate on the regular Classy? with stock cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so


Bump


----------



## VSG

I got a guy on OcUK to check his VRM temps. They were around 60C on the 780 classified hydrocopper cards with a quite sufficient cooling area so there you go - active cooling but not as good as EK.


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I got a guy on OcUK to check his VRM temps. They were around 60C on the 780 classified hydrocopper cards with a quite sufficient cooling area so there you go - active cooling but not as good as EK.


Is 60c anything to worry about and was this with stock clocks?


----------



## VSG

It is ok, but limits overcloking. They were at high volts and overclocks though.


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It is ok, but limits overcloking. They were at high volts and overclocks though.


I dont plan on going over 1.35v and that will be only for bench`s so i think i will be fine.... 1.212v daily voltage...


----------



## tainle

Hi,,I just got a evga 780 classified card recently and been playing with oc using evga precision. i start to get artifact at +100 and 439mem. I also increased the volt to +38. and that didn't help. I was running Heaven 1.0 and found artifact. I downloaded the ClassyVoltageTuner2.0 and about to increase the voltage..so i am wondering does increasing the volt help? also in heaven 1.0 on the upper right corner it say Graphics: 1433mhz. does that mean the boost clock accurate report? i got a feeling i got a bad oc card!


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Try to lower memory


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> Hi,,I just got a evga 780 classified card recently and been playing with oc using evga precision. i start to get artifact at +100 and 439mem. I also increased the volt to +38. and that didn't help. I was running Heaven 1.0 and found artifact. I downloaded the ClassyVoltageTuner2.0 and about to increase the voltage..so i am wondering does increasing the volt help? also in heaven 1.0 on the upper right corner it say Graphics: 1433mhz. does that mean the boost clock accurate report? i got a feeling i got a bad oc card!


Do not use PX and the Classy Tool both to overvolt. Just use PX to set clocks/target and use the Tool to overvolt. You will need a custom bios to get the max out of your card. Increasing PX voltage to max is 1.212. That isn't enough for most Classified cards to see their real potential.

Heaven does not report accurate GPU speeds. Use PX to monitor your speeds. There is no software that will accurately monitor your voltages, including GPU-Z.


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Do not use PX and the Classy Tool both to overvolt. Just use PX to set clocks/target and use the Tool to overvolt. You will need a custom bios to get the max out of your card. Increasing PX voltage to max is 1.212. That isn't enough for most Classified cards to see their real potential.
> 
> Heaven does not report accurate GPU speeds. Use PX to monitor your speeds. There is no software that will accurately monitor your voltages, including GPU-Z.


thanks for the response from everyone. what is the custom bios? link please? Where bios should i use to flash the custom bios? LN2 switch? thanks


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Bump


Bump


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Hi, Ive bought a tube with Gelid extreme for my GPU and CPU. and a EK backplate, Can i use the EK backplate on the regular Classy? with stock cooler?


----------



## tainle

i am trying to flash my ln2 bios slot with sky bio rev 2 and i typed nvflash --protectoff and then it say Nvidia firmware update utility and the cursor blinking below that line and i don't see a prompt to continue to actual flashing the bios..do i close the command prompt and do the flash command?


----------



## khemist

Type Nvflash --protectoff hit enter (should beep) and then type Nvflash -4 -5 -6 [yourbiosnamehere].rom, when prompted press y.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Hi, Ive bought a tube with Gelid extreme for my GPU and CPU. and a EK backplate, Can i use the EK backplate on the regular Classy? with stock cooler?


Anyone?







i dont know if i shoud cancel my order


----------



## tainle

it doesn't beep and it doesn't show up any C:\ prompt after i type nvflash --protectoff and i cannot "x" out the prompt windows because it is dimmed out.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know if i shoud cancel my order


I don't think the EK backplate will work with the stock cooler since the EK screw holes are not at the same depth.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> it doesn't beep and it doesn't show up any C:\ prompt after i type nvflash --protectoff and i cannot "x" out the prompt windows because it is dimmed out.


Are you holding down left shift on the nvflash folder and right clicking to open command window?.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I don't think the EK backplate will work with the stock cooler since the EK screw holes are not at the same depth.


Can anyone confirm this? I do belive that too :/ Well waste of money then, Checked and the order was sent. is it possible to buy new srews?


----------



## DeXel

protectoff as well as 4, 5, 6 and etc. are commands to force flash in case of mismatch. I just flashed it yesterday by just typing nvflash firmwarename.rom.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Can anyone confirm this? I do belive that too :/ Well waste of money then, Checked and the order was sent. is it possible to buy new srews?


I only know of people (including me) who have used the stock backplate with EK blocks and not the other way round. EK reps said it would not be possible if I remember correctly but again- it may just be an issue of different screws.


----------



## khemist

Ah, that's just the way i've always done it.


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Are you holding down left shift on the nvflash folder and right clicking to open command window?.


yes I did and i did hear the beep now when i run protectoff..

i did try the command nvflash xx.rom without the 4 5 6..but the error say PCI subsystem ID mismatch...So i really need the -4 -5 -6 ?


----------



## tainle

update: i cannot flash the rev2 bio..i hear beep beep sounds and it say ERROR: Update aborted..should i try different bios? why its not letting me flash bios?


----------



## khemist

Not really sure.


----------



## tainle

I see what i did wrong.. i keep pressing enter and not "y" ..ok i flashed successfully. let hope i get tremendous improvement..thanks all


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> update: i cannot flash the rev2 bio..i hear beep beep sounds and it say ERROR: Update aborted..should i try different bios? why its not letting me flash bios?


You need to use

To unlock before writing the new bios, needed for some cards.
nvflash --protectoff

And flashing new bios.
nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom

And yes you need -4 -5 -6 Needed if bios is from different vendor. or modded.

If you want you can save the ln2 bios, with:
nvflash -b biosbackup.rom

Mine did the same first time when i used protectoff. Nothing comes up, so i closed it and tried again and there it worked.

DO you run cmd promt as ADMIN ?


----------



## tainle

i flashed it successfu

lly, and i oc it a bit ..i used Precision to oc clock and memory and Classy to increased volt to 1.285...when i run heaven 1.0 the score seem to be the stock score...i don't get artifact but the score is not right..should i reinstall drivers? also using the classy to adjust volt mean that the volt stay fixed at that? or because the rev2 bios disabled boost and idle clock?


----------



## Kurodragon

Using the classified controller, I set everything on my 780 Ti back to stock and used Afterburner to reset my OC. I seem to be crashing in games after a while with stock everything after a 1.37ish OC for a while. I've re-installed my nVidia drivers but no luck, I am testing keeping voltage at 1.1V to see if I can stay stable. Could it be degradation?

Edit: Did a benchmark with Heaven and seems to ran fine, I need to test some more with games where I am crashing.


----------



## sub50hz

Doesn't seem like the Classified controller works for me -- at least, PX doesn't give any confirmation of voltage, and temps certainly don't reflect what I am attempting to apply (1.2v).


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Doesn't seem like the Classified controller works for me -- at least, PX doesn't give any confirmation of voltage, and temps certainly don't reflect what I am attempting to apply (1.2v).


Classy tool set voltage. But, software wont read it. I connected multimeter to my card to read exact voltage.


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> i flashed it successfu
> 
> lly, and i oc it a bit ..i used Precision to oc clock and memory and Classy to increased volt to 1.285...when i run heaven 1.0 the score seem to be the stock score...i don't get artifact but the score is not right..should i reinstall drivers? also using the classy to adjust volt mean that the volt stay fixed at that? or because the rev2 bios disabled boost and idle clock?


Maybe you are reaching TDP ? gpu shark is a nice tool with alot of information

WHen you reach TDP your card wont run faster and it will throttle down

In precision X you can see temp limit and power limit they are linked. But after your flash your custom bios you maybe want to uncheck the link, and lower power limit and higher temp limit. With temp prio.


----------



## tpwilko08

Did the skyn3t rev 3 80.10.3A.00.82 ln2 GTX 780 classy bios ever get released does anyone know. can find the normal bios but not the modified ln2 bios.....


----------



## tainle

what is the best sky's bios for the classified card now?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Something very strange just happened.
> 
> I just installed the new Nvidia drivers (335.23) (after running DDU). I also reinstalled Precision X because I use a custom fan profile. Things have been running fine for a few days, no problems. I currently have the switch set to the normal stock BIOS on both cards.
> 
> I was sitting here browsing the web and all of a sudden out of the blue the fans on my top card (I have SLI) go crazy and ramp up to 90%. The card was going over 70C, even though it was at idle, core clock at 324MHz (because all I was doing was web browsing).
> 
> I opened GPU-Z and noticed that my TDP had spiked to 60% and VDDC was at 1.490v even though there was no load on the GPU at all. So I decided to open up the Classified Voltage Tuner tool (which was not open) and see if something was up with voltage. The check box for "Auto" was unchecked and core voltage for my top card was set to 1.5v!!!
> 
> I quickly checked the box for "Auto" and the core voltage dropped to .8625v, the temps dropped back to normal and the fans quieted down.
> 
> What could make the video card all of a sudden set it's core voltage to 1.5v? I hope it didn't damage itself because I'm on air!!!


I just got a PM from another member where the same thing is happening to his GTX 780 Classified SLI. He had some good info:

"*Hey man I also have 780 classifieds in sli and I had the exact same thing happen to me . The top card overvolt ed itself to 1.5 at idle. I think I know what's wrong I believe it's a bug withg gpuz with precision x and the classy overvoltage tool. I deleted gpuz and never had a problem again. You can always try completely closing one software tool before using another and see if that works.*"

I don't think I had GPU-Z running when the voltage went haywire, but I did have Precision X running.

I haven't had the voltage set itself to 1.5v since I rolled back the drivers. I hope my card isn't damaged, though the voltage on that card is now jumping all around on GPU-Z every once in a while, even negative voltage. So it may be damaged. No idea.


----------



## scorpscarx

Came across a new display issue today, has anyone ever had half of their monitor turn pinkish with vertical bands of barely visible scan lines? It's likely my monitor's inverter or something, but just was wondering if anyone had this issue before from a 1300/7000 780 classy on sky's rev 3 ln2. Temps are ok according to gpu z. Tried multiple cords and ports on the rear to the same effect, but oddly it only shows up when an input is connected to the monitor.

Ofcourse this happens 2 months after my Dell 27 ultrasharps 3 year warranty expires, they do it on purpose, man.


----------



## tainle

i flashed the classy rev4.rom and running +200core and 400 mem.. i am setting 1.35v using the classified controller. is it safe to run this 24/7? i think this rom have idle clock when not running 3D?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> i flashed the classy rev4.rom and running +200core and 400 mem.. i am setting 1.35v using the classified controller. is it safe to run this 24/7? i think this rom have idle clock when not running 3D?


What cooling are you using? For air I would not go over 1.25v max for 24/7.

I believe that skyn3t's Classified BIOSes have idle clocks enabled. I have been using Rev.3, but Rev.4 should be the same.


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> What cooling are you using? For air I would not go over 1.25v max for 24/7.
> 
> I believe that skyn3t's Classified BIOSes have idle clocks enabled. I have been using Rev.3, but Rev.4 should be the same.


thanks for the rep...i am using the stock cooler...but with the idle clock enabled that mean the voltage goes lower in idle mode right?


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Doesn't seem like the Classified controller works for me -- at least, PX doesn't give any confirmation of voltage, and temps certainly don't reflect what I am attempting to apply (1.2v).


Yes as another member said, it won't appear on Precision but it is working. I've tested it myself with a multimeter and it works. The accuracy of the Classy Controller for me is 99.9%. One sure fire way to know if it's working is to simply check your temps under load at stock voltage and then turn up the Classy voltage...there will be a difference for sure.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> thanks for the rep...i am using the stock cooler...but with the idle clock enabled that mean the voltage goes lower in idle mode right?


Yes the voltage drops when idle. I just confirmed with my multimeter. However that is really high to be running on air!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> thanks for the rep...i am using the stock cooler...but with the idle clock enabled that mean the voltage goes lower in idle mode right?


Yea that's right, the voltage and clocks drop down at idle.

Even if you set voltage with the Classified Voltage Tuner tool it will still downclock the voltage at idle (at least on my card).

I am using the latest tool v2.0.4.3.


----------



## tainle

does classified controller keep the voltage setting after a reboot?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> does classified controller keep the voltage setting after a reboot?


Yes, shutdown clears the settings.


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yes, shutdown clears the settings.


is there a reason for this? so we have to set it everything after a restart?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> is there a reason for this? so we have to set it everything after a restart?


Why would you want over volts staying constant all the time and wearing down your card?

I would think the reason is safety of the original programmer not burning up people's cards, that don't think to turn it off after resetting.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> is there a reason for this? so we have to set it everything after a restart?


Reason, so I've heard, is that when you start up the computer later on, you might have forgotten you had set very high voltages previously. So this way you're protected.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Yes as another member said, it won't appear on Precision but it is working. I've tested it myself with a multimeter and it works. The accuracy of the Classy Controller for me is 99.9%. One sure fire way to know if it's working is to simply check your temps under load at stock voltage and then turn up the Classy voltage...there will be a difference for sure.


Read the second half of my comment.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Read the second half of my comment.


Px isn't reflecting what you are setting it at... He said exactly what you said... But he said he measured with a multimeter... Meaning, the multimeter is measuring the proper temp, and PX isn't showing a change? Precision x always shows 1.172 for me, GPU-Z shows 1.375 and a DMM shows 1.4 for me... I set it at 1.375 or in that range. I don't trust any software to tell when it is actually running at.


----------



## sub50hz

Notice I've clearly explained that I do not see a temp increase, meaning that it's either:

A. Not working correctly

or

B. There's a driver issue

You don't get something (higher voltage) for nothing (temp delta), so something is amiss.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Sorry, missed the heat part, as it said volts in the message I found.


----------



## MrBucket101

I have the 780 TI classified hydro copper edition

my card idles at around 28C, I'm very happy with the waterblock it came with. I'm not limited by temp at all









Anyways, I flashed the skyn3t_BD_rev2 bios to LN2, and PX is only letting me up the power percentage to 150%. According to the readme, this should be 200%?

@1.212V - I managed to get +260 on the core and +200 on the memory. Scored 6006 on 3DMark Firestrike Extreme.

Load temp at that voltage is around 40C...thinking about upping the voltage even more. Not sure I want to manually change voltages before/after I start playing a game though.

Pretty happy with the results so far, thanks!


----------



## Maxincredible52

Hey guys,

I want to flash sky's rev 4 BIOS on my gtx 780 classifieds.

"1.212v Unlocked" ... what does this mean? do i still have to set the volts to 1.212 or does the card itself go up to that voltage?

and the second question is: can i safely flash rev4 BIOS (which is Version 80.80.31.01.80 B1) on my 80.10.3A.01.80 BIOS?

thanks for the help


----------



## Spongeworthy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Yes the voltage drops when idle. I just confirmed with my multimeter. However that is really high to be running on air!


With the classified tool? I put 1.3V, and it doesn't idle down to according to GPU-Z, idle temps increase slowly too with 1.3V. I'm using skyn3t's rev.2 bios.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxincredible52*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I want to flash sky's rev 4 BIOS on my gtx 780 classifieds.
> 
> "1.212v Unlocked" ... what does this mean? do i still have to set the volts to 1.212 or does the card itself go up to that voltage?
> 
> and the second question is: can i safely flash rev4 BIOS (which is Version 80.80.31.01.80 B1) on my 80.10.3A.01.80 BIOS?
> 
> thanks for the help


1.212v Unlocked means you can over volt beyond 1.212v if you use the Classy Voltage Controller. Yes you can flash Skynet rev4, regardless of your bios version.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> With the classified tool? I put 1.3V, and it doesn't idle down to according to GPU-Z, idle temps increase slowly too with 1.3V. I'm using skyn3t's rev.2 bios.


You're right, my bad. I just checked again, Classy Controller locks it in, Px idles down.


----------



## Xiqt

I cant go higher then 1280 with 1.235V
My card have 60.5% ASIC can that be the reason? I am running the FTW_2002 BIOS

Any tips or tricks?


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> With the classified tool? I put 1.3V, and it doesn't idle down to according to GPU-Z, idle temps increase slowly too with 1.3V. I'm using skyn3t's rev.2 bios.


Connect multimeter. GPU-Z say 1.187 and my multimeter says 1.261 read from graphic card


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiqt*
> 
> I cant go higher then 1280 with 1.235V
> My card have 60.5% ASIC can that be the reason? I am running the FTW_2002 BIOS
> 
> Any tips or tricks?


Who say you cant ?


----------



## Spongeworthy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> Connect multimeter. GPU-Z say 1.187 and my multimeter says 1.261 read from graphic card


That wasn't my point or the issue, but gatesmarch already clarified his post.


----------



## Xiqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> Who say you cant ?


I doo =P I have tried but cant go higher without raising voltage, and i dont want to go higher on air =)


----------



## xioros

Hi,

I'm trying to swap my LN2 bios to the new Skynet V4 bios, but i'm getting a board mismatch.

Is this safe to flash?
(I just found I have Samsung memory, so I wanna start pushing my beast)

Image:


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to swap my LN2 bios to the new Skynet V4 bios, but i'm getting a board mismatch.
> 
> Is this safe to flash?
> (I just found I have Samsung memory, so I wanna start pushing my beast)
> 
> Image:


It's perfectly fine. Just hit "y" on your keyboard. Done, enjoy.


----------



## xioros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to swap my LN2 bios to the new Skynet V4 bios, but i'm getting a board mismatch.
> 
> Is this safe to flash?
> (I just found I have Samsung memory, so I wanna start pushing my beast)
> 
> Image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's perfectly fine. Just hit "y" on your keyboard. Done, enjoy.
Click to expand...

All right, thanks!


----------



## reb00tas

Is there anyway I can go higher than 1.212 volt without using classy tool ? So it have idle voltage and load ?

If not. Will i decrease my gpu's life running at 1.3 all the time ?


----------



## VSG

You can quickly hit "Auto" on the classy tool when you don't need the set voltage and it will go back to stock volts. Generally, I only use the classy tool when benching.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> Is there anyway I can go higher than 1.212 volt without using classy tool ? So it have idle voltage and load ?
> 
> If not. Will i decrease my gpu's life running at 1.3 all the time ?


Evbot


----------



## computergeekz36

So do we use Classified_v2.0.4.3 or classy 2.0 for non Ti cards?


----------



## computergeekz36

I flashed using the v4 bios and now with MSI AB and it shows +100 instead of the +62 but it wont even go to 1.212v now. The highest it goes to is 1.16v I have to use the controller to adjust voltage to get to 1.212 or higher. Is this normal?


----------



## phazer11

Ok, so I RMA'd the card (still have the old one and need to ship it off) but I'm still having that error when I increase it to anything resembling an overlclock, the only thing I can really tell that's different is that the new card has Samsung VRAM and the old one has Hynix.

I've uninstalled the drivers using the DDU tool, scoured the registry for any traces, Revo Uninstaller'd the benchmarks as well as the OC tools and done everything short of reinstalling windows (which is a pretty new install that I only installed in February because I wanted a fresh Windows install for this card.

I haven't changed any voltage settings and haven't installed a custom bios. I'm running on the EVGA GTX 780 Dual Classified's stock ACX cooler.

A few oddities I've noticed looking at GPU-Z is that the Default clock is increased as well as the boost clock (should that be the case or should only the boost clock speed increase over the defaults?)



If you're having trouble reading the numbers and such go here.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Ok, so I RMA'd the card (still have the old one and need to ship it off) but I'm still having that error when I increase it to anything resembling an overlclock, the only thing I can really tell that's different is that the new card has Samsung VRAM and the old one has Hynix.
> I've uninstalled the drivers using the DDU tool, scoured the registry for any traces, Revo Uninstaller'd the benchmarks as well as the OC tools and done everything short of reinstalling windows (which is a pretty new install that I only installed in February because I wanted a fresh Windows install for this card.
> I haven't changed any voltage settings and haven't installed a custom bios. I'm running on the EVGA GTX 780 Dual Classified's stock ACX cooler.
> A few oddities I've noticed looking at GPU-Z is that the Default clock is increased as well as the boost clock (should that be the case or should only the boost clock speed increase over the defaults?)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're having trouble reading the numbers and such go here.


I'm not sure exactly what you're asking. Base clock is 993MHz just like your picture, and most GTX 780 Classifieds will boost to 1,123MHz or 1,136MHz at stock.


----------



## phazer11

I'm saying I can't seem to get it to OC at all doesn't matter if I have the offset at +130 or +13 everything seems to crash as soon as I change the offset (this is with the new card at least) I thought it would be clear if you read the entire post but I guess I didn't explain as well as I thought. As to what I was asking about the GPU-Z it says default clock 993 for core and 1046 for Boost. Under GPU clock it says 1123 for core and 1175 for boost. Shouldn't that be (for gpu clock) 993 for core and 1175 for boost?

Also realized I forgot to post the previous posts I made in this thread about the old card (which I still have and will send off soon probably depending on if this card is bad as well)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/10070#post_21905441

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/10150#post_21913228


----------



## Maxincredible52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> 1.212v Unlocked means you can over volt beyond 1.212v if you use the Classy Voltage Controller. Yes you can flash Skynet rev4, regardless of your bios version.


i am overvolting my card right now with classy tool on stock bios ... so what do i get when "unlocking" the voltage? ^^


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxincredible52*
> 
> i am overvolting my card right now with classy tool on stock bios ... so what do i get when "unlocking" the voltage? ^^


Unlocked simply means you can go above 1.212mv with the Classy tool, which is as far as Precision X "locks" you down to.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> I'm saying I can't seem to get it to OC at all doesn't matter if I have the offset at +130 or +13 everything seems to crash as soon as I change the offset (this is with the new card at least) I thought it would be clear if you read the entire post but I guess I didn't explain as well as I thought. As to what I was asking about the GPU-Z it says default clock 993 for core and 1046 for Boost. Under GPU clock it says 1123 for core and 1175 for boost. Shouldn't that be (for gpu clock) 993 for core and 1175 for boost?
> 
> Also realized I forgot to post the previous posts I made in this thread about the old card (which I still have and will send off soon probably depending on if this card is bad as well)
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/10070#post_21905441
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/10150#post_21913228


OK got it. So you're having a whole raft of problems here. What driver are you using? I have had terrible problems with 335 so as a starting point I'd recommend that you use 332 and go from there.

Also I'm guessing you're on the stock normal BIOS?


----------



## phazer11

Yeah. So the posts I quoted were with my original card. I'm using driver 334.89 WHQL. I've also tried the one included on the disc the 331 driver. I am on the stock bios yes as I said. I was just able to gewt Valley benchmark to not quit on me with offset 156 and having the classy voltage tuner open with auto settings though I noticed a few artifacts. I can attach my Valley bench logs. Valley will completely crash if I tell it to use the Extreme HD preset. Not sure if that's because the min FPS on Extreme Preset is 35 FPS or if it doesn't like it going fullscreen or what.

ValleyBenchmarkResults.zip 5k .zip file


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Yeah. So the posts I quoted were with my original card. I'm using driver 334.89 WHQL. I've also tried the one included on the disc the 331 driver. I am on the stock bios yes as I said. I was just able to gewt Valley benchmark to not quit on me with offset 156 and having the classy voltage tuner open with auto settings though I noticed a few artifacts. I can attach my Valley bench logs. Valley will completely crash if I tell it to use the Extreme HD preset. Not sure if that's because the min FPS on Extreme Preset is 35 FPS or if it doesn't like it going fullscreen or what.
> 
> ValleyBenchmarkResults.zip 5k .zip file


I'm going to assume your card at stock boost to around 1,123MHz. You say you're using a +156 core offset which takes your max boost to either 1,280MHz or 1,267MHz. Those are big clocks for stock voltage. At stock voltage I get artifacts around 1,280 MHz as well.

When you say that "Valley will completely crash if I tell it to use the Extreme HD preset" do you mean even at +0 core offset or with +156?

From your previous post you said if you use any offset at all you crash (driver crash? computer locks up and BSOD?)

If you're crashing at bone stock, there's either something wrong with your card or something else in your system. Your PSU looks fine.

Here's the approach I would take to your problem. Find stability, then adjust only 1 variable at a time.

1) You already did a clean driver install, you're on the 334 drivers, and you're on the stock BIOS. That's the right place to start.
2) See if you can get through Valley Extreme HD with no problems. If everything works flawlessly then move on to OCing.
3) OC your card incrementally. Don't just jump to +156. Go up 1 or 2 bins and retest.

If you have a driver crash, reboot your computer, even if the driver recovers.


----------



## Kold

Overclocking can be quite frustrating. First thought I was stable at 1283mhz boost, then it started artifacting a few days later. I lowered it down to 1270mhz and all was well again for about 2 weeks. Last night my card crashed at 1270mhz running Valley. These are at stock voltages, but it seems like there's degradation going on. I'll flash to the skyn3t boost enabled bios and just run it at 1.212v and see if that helps. Or should I always use the boost disabled one?

Also, to the skyn3t team, will y'all be releasing a new bios with stock/tighter memory timings?


----------



## phazer11

I'm guessing it's something to do with fullscreen since I'm able to run Firestrike at 1600x900 windowed mode @ 156 Offset, but get the following if I run it at default or extreme

Unexpected error running tests.
Workload Single init returned error message: File: device_resources.cpp
Line: 313
Function: class eva::com_ptr<struct ID3D11Buffer> __cdecl eva::d3d11::device_resources::create_buffer(const struct D3D11_BUFFER_DESC &,const struct D3D11_SUBRESOURCE_DATA *) const

Expression: hr: DX11 call failed [-2005270523].

Hardware device removed.
DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_REMOVED: ID3D11Device::CreateBuffer:

Valley Extreme HD crashes even at stock (and when I say crashes I mean the display driver restarts and Valley itself crashes, not the system, no BSOD; though occasionally I'll have to log out to get out to where I can close it since it just sits there sometimes)


----------



## cobz

Finally got my classifieds underwater., and the rest of my system.. It only took a month







Big thanks to Strong for helping me out... It was a intense team build for sure.. We started at 4pm and ended at 5am...







My first attempt at water cooling and I have been building pc's for years... There is no way I would have been able to do it myself... Thanks again my friend...


----------



## skilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> Finally got my classifieds underwater., and the rest of my system.. It only took a month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to Strong for helping me out... It was a intense team build for sure.. We started at 4pm and ended at 5am...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first attempt at water cooling and I have been building pc's for years... There is no way I would have been able to do it myself... Thanks again my friend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, thats a pretty bad a$$ looking machine.. Good job guys, def looks like it was worth the time.


----------



## tainle

what is an appropriate power target and voltage on the classy controller for +135 core? is there a chart for power targets corresponding to certain core speed?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> what is an appropriate power target and voltage on the classy controller for +135 core? is there a chart for power targets corresponding to certain core speed?


I have not seen a chart like that.

What card do you have? 680 Classy? 780 Classy? 780Ti Classy? 780Ti Classy KPE?

For +135 both of my 780 Classifieds will do that at stock volts. No need to mess with power target or Classy Voltage Controller.

If you're not going to exceed 1.212v (that should easily get you to +135) then just use AB or Precision X.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> what is an appropriate power target and voltage on the classy controller for +135 core? is there a chart for power targets corresponding to certain core speed?


no there is not just max you power target out. as for voltage if you're on water i would go up to 1.35v and for air i would not go over 1.25v................... also +135 dosent tell us anything since all cards have different boost clocks


----------



## essanbee

Do you mean a chart like this?



LINK


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *essanbee*
> 
> Do you mean a chart like this?
> 
> 
> 
> LINK


yes i think this chart help. but 225+ core only need +36mv?

here is some info...i got evga gtx 780 classified card. running on air..i have 1.28750V on classy controller and running sky rev4 bios..i get error after a while in starcraft 2..and when i run 3mark11 i get a workload failed message. when i run fire strike from 3dmark 13 i didnt get any error and manage to complete it, higher score than stock...

on PX,,

power target 140%
Temp target 95%
GPU clock offset +135
mem offset +350...

how come it is unstable? bad card?


----------



## phazer11

Alright coelacanth I got it to 156 at Extreme HD preset with some artifacting (but only with the classy tuner open) and Valley crashes if I leave it looping a few times (like say 3-6 after the benchmark), looks like the restart fixed the issue it was having with the Extreme HD preset which is just slightly odd since the Extreme preset worked just fine without a restart.

My scores are a little weird however so I'm wondering if just because I can means I should... Nevermind, though there do seem to be diminishing returns... (such as going from 2927 @ 130 to 2952 @143 to 2958 @156)

What increments would you recommend stepping my memory clock up by (is it still 13)?

Also what is the optimal PWM setting? I have it at 400 KHz right now.

And is there a way to open Classy tuner at startup and not have to open it manually (and keep it working) without having to schedule it manually? It seems only to work (keeping the auto voltage running right) when I can see it after exiting the bench (as well as before starting it)


----------



## Kold

I just always max it to 115% (780 Ti LN2 Bios) or 150% if on Skyn3t bios. Is this not the correct way to begin overclocking?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Alright coelacanth I got it to 156 at Extreme HD preset with some artifacting (but only with the classy tuner open) and Valley crashes if I leave it looping a few times (like say 3-6 after the benchmark), looks like the restart fixed the issue it was having with the Extreme HD preset which is just slightly odd since the Extreme preset worked just fine without a restart.
> My scores are a little weird however so I'm wondering if just because I can means I should... Nevermind, though there do seem to be diminishing returns... (such as going from 2927 @ 130 to 2952 @143 to 2958 @156)
> What increments would you recommend stepping my memory clock up by (is it still 13)?
> Also what is the optimal PWM setting? I have it at 400 KHz right now.
> And is there a way to open Classy tuner at startup and not have to open it manually (and keep it working) without having to schedule it manually? It seems only to work (keeping the auto voltage running right) when I can see it after exiting the bench (as well as before starting it)


With the memory, since you have Samsung, I would start at +250 (+500MHz effective). Samsung and Hynix should have no problem doing +250. My Samsung does +500 and I have not tried going higher than that. I have seen many posts where people have gotten Samsung to +400 (+800MHz) and beyond.

I have not played with PCI-E voltage or PWM setting with the Classy Voltage Tool.

There is no way to have the Classy Tool apply settings at startup, and many people have said that it's by design. You don't want to be benching and forget you set 1.5v and then the next time you restart you've forgotten it's set to 1.5v and you destroy your card.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> I just always max it to 115% (780 Ti LN2 Bios) or 150% if on Skyn3t bios. Is this not the correct way to begin overclocking?


yeah that is the correct way just max out the power target.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> yes i think this chart help. but 225+ core only need +36mv?
> 
> here is some info...i got evga gtx 780 classified card. running on air..i have 1.28750V on classy controller and running sky rev4 bios..i get error after a while in starcraft 2..and when i run 3mark11 i get a workload failed message. when i run fire strike from 3dmark 13 i didnt get any error and manage to complete it, higher score than stock...
> 
> on PX,,
> 
> power target 140%
> Temp target 95%
> GPU clock offset +135
> mem offset +350...
> 
> how come it is unstable? bad card?


1.2875v is very high on air. You need to check your core and especially VRM temps. The higher you OC the lower you have to keep core and VRM temps.

You should not need that much voltage for +135 on the core. It's possible but I think on air you'll actually get better results with lower voltage.


----------



## lilchronic

......................+135 could be anywhere between 1150Mhz to 1350Mhz core clock unless you using a boost disabled bios


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ......................+135 could be anywhere between 1150Mhz to 1350Mhz core clock unless you using a boost disabled bios


the skyn3t classy rev4 is boost disabled i believe...+135vcore i cannot run 3dmark 11 performance test stable..it freeze at the first scene 10 seconds in and it jump to desktop telling me the display drivers crashed. is there a good custom rom that have boost feature?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ......................+135 could be anywhere between 1150Mhz to 1350Mhz core clock unless you using a boost disabled bios


That's true. I'm just assuming his boosts to 1,123MHz or 1,136MHz at stock like most 780 Classifieds I've seen.


----------



## Ludamister

*http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cnx9z/*

I'm having issues trying to overclock my card. Should I use Afterburner or PrecisionX? Also, I noticed the Classified Voltage program. Do I need that while I'm running on air or is the max +63 voltage in both programs fine enough? Lastly, is there anyway to change how the sliders show the additional clocks? I'm so used to a whole number as oppose to just "+X" where X is just some minuscule number in comparison.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> With the memory, since you have Samsung, I would start at +250 (+500MHz effective). Samsung and Hynix should have no problem doing +250. My Samsung does +500 and I have not tried going higher than that. I have seen many posts where people have gotten Samsung to +400 (+800MHz) and beyond.
> 
> I have not played with PCI-E voltage or PWM setting with the Classy Voltage Tool.
> 
> There is no way to have the Classy Tool apply settings at startup, and many people have said that it's by design. You don't want to be benching and forget you set 1.5v and then the next time you restart you've forgotten it's set to 1.5v and you destroy your card.


So... I'll have to start it every time I wish to have my card OC'ed (that'll be annoying especially if I forget and crash because EVGA precision applies the OC on startup.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> the skyn3t classy rev4 is boost disabled i believe...+135vcore i cannot run 3dmark 11 performance test stable..it freeze at the first scene 10 seconds in and it jump to desktop telling me the display drivers crashed. is there a good custom rom that have boost feature?


you cant have +135vcore. please state what you're actual boost clocks are read from precision x or afterburner









.... the bios you're on now if fine changing the bios isnt going to make you card overclock any better it just going to raise the power target so you have more headroom to raise voltage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> That's true. I'm just assuming his boosts to 1,123MHz or 1,136MHz at stock like most 780 Classifieds I've seen.


my regular classy boosted to 1150Mhz and my kingpin boost's to 1189Mhz with stock and ln2 bios ive also seen quite a few boost to 1202Mhz and 1215Mz


----------



## Maxincredible52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Unlocked simply means you can go above 1.212mv with the Classy tool, which is as far as Precision X "locks" you down to.


I am using stock BIOS and i also use the classy tool. I am @ 1.25v 24/7 and my voltage is not "unlocked" ... thats why I am confused right now ...


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxincredible52*
> 
> I am using stock BIOS and i also use the classy tool. I am @ 1.25v 24/7 and my voltage is not "unlocked" ... thats why I am confused right now ...


Stock bios is limited to 1.2v without Classy Tool. With skyn3t you can go up to 1.21v.


----------



## gatesmarch

Well, I was just sitting here browsing the web...default everything...my screen went black and came back with the good ole' "You display driver has stopped responding and has successfully recovered". When I had my HD7950 all I would hear about is AMD's horrendous drivers. I never had a single issue with that card or it's drivers. Once I found a stable OC it was fine and I never had a single issue. This dang card will be stable at 1275mhz one day, the next day it will crash and will only go up to 1225mhz. I'm going bonkers. I'm on the 334.67 beta drivers due to the latest drivers screwing everything up. I guess I'll rollback yet again to 332.


----------



## Maxincredible52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Stock bios is limited to 1.2v without Classy Tool. With skyn3t you can go up to 1.21v.


so that means with the stock bios even if i set the classy tool to 1.25v it will be limited to 1.212v?

thats weird because my OC is 1333mhz on the core and 3500mhz on mem and it only works if i set the classy tool to 1.3v ... if i lower it to 1.25v even valley crashes but at 1.3v it works fine ...


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Stock bios is limited to 1.2v *without Classy Tool*. With skyn3t you can go up to 1.21v.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxincredible52*
> 
> so that means with the stock bios even if i set the classy tool to 1.25v it will be limited to 1.212v?
> 
> thats weird because my OC is 1333mhz on the core and 3500mhz on mem and it only works if i set the classy tool to 1.3v ... if i lower it to 1.25v even valley crashes but at 1.3v it works fine ...


AB and Precision X go to 1.212v (if you unlock voltage control in those programs). *With the Classy Tool* you can go to 1.5v with the latest version.


----------



## reb00tas

Hmm I cant really see what the difference is. Boost disabled or enabled ?

With enabled the card run at lower temps ? And active boost when needed.

But if i play a game where gpu load is 90% to 99% load. It dosnt matter ?

Btw. My 780ti is running core: 1215 Mem: 1925 - max temp 84.


----------



## phazer11

The 1.5v is with a custom bios yeah? Secondly I was able to do 7 runs of Valley Extreme HD in a row no crashes (stopped it on after the 7th) with Classy Tool doing auto voltage and Core set to +143 and Memory set to +250. I'm about to try and see if I can increase the Core speed a bit since I don't think all of my fans and AC were running yesterday so it got up to 66C whereas today even with the mem speed increase and running it through Valley 7 times it didn't go above 64. I also only noticed (not that there might not have been more) one artifact about halfway through scene 18/18 so that's nice.

About to try Firestrike since it wasn't cooperating yesterday before the restart.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> The 1.5v is with a custom bios yeah? Secondly I was able to do 7 runs of Valley Extreme HD in a row no crashes (stopped it on after the 7th) with Classy Tool doing auto voltage and Core set to +143 and Memory set to +250. I'm about to try and see if I can increase the Core speed a bit since I don't think all of my fans and AC were running yesterday so it got up to 66C whereas today even with the mem speed increase and running it through Valley 7 times it didn't go above 64. I also only noticed (not that there might not have been more) one artifact about halfway through scene 18/18 so that's nice.
> About to try Firestrike since it wasn't cooperating yesterday before the restart.


With the Classified Voltage Tuner Tool you can set 1.5v with any (stock or custom) BIOS. Unless you raise the power target you will throttle though, so that's why it's useful to use a custom BIOS in conjunction with more voltage.


----------



## phazer11

I adjusted the power target from 100% to 110% (hadn't messed with it yet) and ran it at 143 for the Core and the Memory at 300. Firestrike (at default not extreme haven't tried it yet) and Valley ran. Valley started getting more artifacts the longer it ran. There were 3 artifacts in scene 18/18 on the fifth run on Valley.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> I adjusted the power target from 100% to 110% (hadn't messed with it yet) and ran it at 143 for the Core and the Memory at 300. Firestrike (at default not extreme haven't tried it yet) and Valley ran. Valley started getting more artifacts the longer it ran. There were 3 artifacts in scene 18/18 on the fifth run on Valley.


run unigine heaven benchmark much more stress full than valley


----------



## phazer11

I sure will. Just got Firestrike to run with 169 Core and 300 Memory an artifact or two in graphics test 1 and graphics test 2 but I didn't see any in the physics or combined tests. I ran it twice actually once with "max volts" (i.e. 1.2125 through Classy tool) and once with the Classy Tool set to auto. I think the manual voltage was throttling since it got a lower score than the time I ran it with auto volts.

HWBOT's Heaven Extreme Preset will do +143 Core and +300 Memory with minimal artifacting. It doesn't like +156 Core with either +250 or + 300 Memory however, it freezes (but doesn't crash the driver just the HWBOT program; still requires restart). Valley and Firestrike will run at +169 Core and +300 Memory however, so I might try the Heaven Benchmark 4.0 instead of HWBOT's older version.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> I sure will. Just got Firestrike to run with 169 Core and 300 Memory an artifact or two in graphics test 1 and graphics test 2 but I didn't see any in the physics or combined tests. I ran it twice actually once with "max volts" (i.e. 1.2125 through Classy tool) and once with the Classy Tool set to auto. I think the manual voltage was throttling since it got a lower score than the time I ran it with auto volts.
> 
> HWBOT's Heaven Extreme Preset will do +143 Core and +300 Memory with minimal artifacting. It doesn't like +156 Core with either +250 or + 300 Memory however, it freezes (but doesn't crash the driver just the HWBOT program; still requires restart). Valley and Firestrike will run at +169 Core and +300 Memory however, so I might try the Heaven Benchmark 4.0 instead of HWBOT's older version.


Another tough one for me to get by is scene 2 on 3dmark 11. I'll do just fine on Heaven over and over, but for some reason that one scene in 3dmark always gives me a couple artifacts at the very end of the scene.


----------



## phazer11

It just shutdown while I was listening to some music videos on youtube even after all those benchmarks. I'm going to leave it up and runnning with Youtube with my monitor and speakers off (I imagine it still has to process the video in order to output whenever the monitor turns back on.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> It just shutdown while I was listening to some music videos on youtube even after all those benchmarks. I'm going to leave it up and runnning with Youtube with my monitor and speakers off (I imagine it still has to process the video in order to output whenever the monitor turns back on.


What was the BSOD? It might not be graphics card related.

Also, the higher you overclock the lower you have to keep the temps. You might not get artifacts at stock at 80C, but with more voltage and frequency you might start getting artifacts below 70C.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> It just shutdown while I was listening to some music videos on youtube even after all those benchmarks. I'm going to leave it up and runnning with Youtube with my monitor and speakers off (I imagine it still has to process the video in order to output whenever the monitor turns back on.


Do you have your cpu overclocked? I had shutdowns because my cpu was clocked to high... Would just shutdown while surfing the net...


----------



## phazer11

I know all about the issue of temperatures mate, thanks though. Temps have never gone over 66C and were less than that at time of shutdown, IDK what happened tbh. No BSOD code at all it just shutdown and booted back up, Windows didn't even say it had recovered from an unexpected shutdown. I do have my CPU mildly OC'ed but it's been solid. I might try having it do a run of folding.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> I know all about the issue of temperatures mate, thanks though. Temps have never gone over 66C and were less than that at time of shutdown, IDK what happened tbh. No BSOD code at all it just shutdown and booted back up, Windows didn't even say it had recovered from an unexpected shutdown. I do have my CPU mildly OC'ed but it's been solid. I might try having it do a run of folding.


When I had my cpu overclocked I was able to run firestrike extreme, heaven, valley, etc, and game.. Pc never shut off, but when surfing the net or playing a video on you tube, the pc would randomly shut down.. Not all the time, but thats when it would happen.. I looked in error logs and it said kernal power.. Since I lowered the overclock there have been no more shutdowns or restarts... Good luck in finding the prob.. Let us know how you make out..


----------



## eliteone

Hey guys need some quick advice, I'm running dual 780ti classys on a custom water loop. My loop consists of 2 480's in push pull and one 240 in pull. Both cards have ek blocks/back plates, and I have a 4770k under water as well. Just to narrow it down I lowered the clocks of my cpu to stock. Does the temp in this screenshot not seem quite high for running two runs of haven? Or are classys just this hot running?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I know I can push harder I've done a short bench at 1.35v and around 1400 core, though I never checked the temps








Any help or input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tainle

i cannot believe that i set +100 core and +300 and my max gpu clock is 1228 show up in px after heaven test and also "max" clock gpu-z..how rare for this classy card to get +200 core easy on air? at what vcore achievable?


----------



## phazer11

Sure will. So far it's done 4 Work Units so I'll up the core clock a little bit and let you guys know. If it is the overclock which really isn't much of one... then maybe it's time to see if I can RMA the chip still (hoping it's still good till September) or give it to my mom (her desktop seems to be on it's last legs anyways - hand me down from me







, lmao we were actually talking about having to replace her cpu and motherboard this morning several hours before this shutdown happened).

... Just realized folding wasn't giving it much of a workout it seems to only be making the core run at 574 MHz which I'm I guess correct is the base MHz(idle for boost) plus 169 (my boost clock)


----------



## Ludamister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> i cannot believe that i set +100 core and +300 and my max gpu clock is 1228 show up in px after heaven test and also "max" clock gpu-z..how rare for this classy card to get +200 core easy on air? at what vcore achievable?


Well....



That's stable with Firestrike, Heaven and actual gaming benchmarks. No artifacts. On air as well. Keep in mind also that I'm using Skynet bios so my default clock isn't 993mhz but 1111Mhz. So I'm 200+ on top of 1111Mhz. And that's with around 1.23~ voltage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Sure will. So far it's done 4 Work Units so I'll up the core clock a little bit and let you guys know. If it is the overclock which really isn't much of one... then maybe it's time to see if I can RMA the chip still (hoping it's still good till September) or give it to my mom (her desktop seems to be on it's last legs anyways - hand me down from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , lmao we were actually talking about having to replace her cpu and motherboard this morning several hours before this shutdown happened).


If you give your mother GTX 780 Classifieds as hand-me downs, your mother must have a loving son!


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludamister*
> 
> Well....
> 
> 
> 
> That's stable with Firestrike, Heaven and actual gaming benchmarks. No artifacts. On air as well. Keep in mind also that I'm using Skynet bios so my default clock isn't 993mhz but 1111Mhz. So I'm 200+ on top of 1111Mhz. And that's with around 1.23~ voltage
> If you give your mother GTX 780 Classifieds as hand-me downs, your mother must have a loving son!



i got 78% but my oc like crap..

what sky rev rom you flashed? what is the power target?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> 
> i got 78% but my oc like crap..


Maybe it's the Indian and not the arrow?


----------



## Ludamister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> 
> i got 78% but my oc like crap..


Well, it's not helping at all when you cover your GPU-Z screen lol. I can't see what you have achieved so far, if anything. I can tell you're running a stock bios or stock LN2 bios.


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludamister*
> 
> Well, it's not helping at all when you cover your GPU-Z screen lol. I can't see what you have achieved so far, if anything. I can tell you're running a stock bios or stock LN2 bios.


hi,

i am running on the LN2 stock bios. which one i should use?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> hi,
> 
> i am running on the LN2 stock bios. which one i should use?


You have a 780 Classified, right?

If you really want to see what your card can do you have to be methodical. Only adjust 1 variable at a time and then test it out.

1) Flash the skyn3t Rev.4 BIOS.
2) At stock run Valley, Heaven, Firestrike etc. and make sure everything is perfectly stable. Be sure to note your core and VRM temps.
3) Before even touching the voltage I like to see how far the card will go at stock volts. Work your way up slowly, testing along the way.
4) Once you hit your limit and you start artifacting, then increase voltage a little bit.
5) Retest until you reach a stability wall again.
6) At some point, on air, voltage isn't going to help you, it's going to start hurting your OC. Basically in my opinion 1.25v on air is about the max you should go, and 1.35v for quick bench runs with nice cooling. Note that different programs are going to respond differently to your OC. For instance I can bench Valley at 1,306MHz but that clock might cause BF4 to crash.
7) Once you're all done OCing the core, then you can work on OCing your memory.

Edit:
Why do you want to use the skyn3t BIOS?
1) Increase power target so no throttling there.
2) No boost. Makes it easier to know exactly what the card is going to do with whatever offset you set.


----------



## Ludamister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> hi,
> 
> i am running on the LN2 stock bios. which one i should use?


LN2 Bios. First, max out your power target. If you'd like, you can also raise your temp target. Default is 80C but the card is rated for 95C according to Nvidia. I'd suggest 85C for starters. Make sure you unlock voltage control and max out your voltage. The default voltage limit is 1.2 I believe which is fine on air. Then, take a note of where your temperatures are at on load with your stock clocks. Then start raising your clocks. I'd suggest a mild 5-10% increase from whatever your base is. So, in this case, 993Mhz base core clock means you'd increase it roughly +50-100Mhz. Your memory clock from 75-150Mhz. Then of course benchmark with synthetics and recently released games to verify that it's stable.

If you want more out of it, I'd suggest flashing your LN2 Bios to the latest revision of Skynet and getting the GTX Classified Controller program.


----------



## Ludamister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Note that different programs are going to respond differently to your OC. For instance I can bench Valley at 1,306MHz but that clock might cause BF4 to crash.


I've noticed issues like that as well. Heaven seems to be wonky to me sometimes, however, in Firestrike, it runs flawlessly without any issues. Not to mention that Heaven, no matter how long it's been released and revised, still has some texture issues where I'm thinking I'm having artifacts but, instead, the engine is just derping. Granted, not nearly as bad as when it first came out but still often enough to see a post here and there.

I've never benched Valley although I have it. Is it good?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludamister*
> 
> I've noticed issues like that as well. Heaven seems to be wonky to me sometimes, however, in Firestrike, it runs flawlessly without any issues. Not to mention that Heaven, no matter how long it's been released and revised, still has some texture issues where I'm thinking I'm having artifacts but, instead, the engine is just derping. Granted, not nearly as bad as when it first came out but still often enough to see a post here and there.
> 
> I've never benched Valley although I have it. Is it good?


I don't know whether it's good but it's a very popular bench. I like it for the free roam as well and the music is soothing haha


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludamister*
> 
> Well....
> 
> 
> 
> That's stable with Firestrike, Heaven and actual gaming benchmarks. No artifacts. On air as well. Keep in mind also that I'm using Skynet bios so my default clock isn't 993mhz but 1111Mhz. So I'm 200+ on top of 1111Mhz. And that's with around 1.23~ voltage
> *If you give your mother GTX 780 Classifieds as hand-me downs, your mother must have a loving son!*


Oh she wouldn't get the classified (I've been waiting too long for a good graphics card at least 3 generations) but I would give her my GTX 460 GDDR5 which is an improvement over her GTS 450 (can't remember if I gave her the EVGA one with the GDDR5 or the Gigabyte one with GDDR3). She'd also be upgrading to my ASUS Sabertooth Z77 and i5 2500k as opposed to the AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ and the XFX 750a motherboard she's using now, I might even be nice and give her my current GSKILL Sniper DDR3 RAM since she only has 8GB of DDR2 right now. Hell, I might even throw in my HAF 932.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I don't know whether it's good but it's a very popular bench. I like it for the free roam as well and the music is soothing haha


I agree on the music almost fell asleep to it once and music doesn't usually do that no matter what type it is. BTW Coel you have any experience using Folding at Home as a bench/stress test? I'm having an odd issue if you look at the previous page.

I would also like to no more about how to tell what voltages the card is at when it's artifacting so I can just see if bumping it up a nudge fixes the problem (say like vdroop for cpus and LLC) is there any way to do so with stock bios , I don't really want to have to open classy volt tuner every time I turn the PC on and I also want to boost the offset voltage by a slight nudge because I don't really think it has any problems doing +169 Core and 300 on the Memory I think it's just drooping


----------



## Ludamister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> I would also like to no more about how to tell what voltages the card is at when it's artifacting so I can just see if bumping it up a nudge fixes the problem (say like vdroop for cpus and LLC) is there any way to do so with stock bios , I don't really want to have to open classy volt tuner every time I turn the PC on and I also want to boost the offset voltage by a slight nudge because I don't really think it has any problems doing +169 Core and 300 on the Memory I think it's just drooping


You won't need to run it if you don't plan on going past the stock max volt limit (1.2 or 1.212 I think). So max out your voltage slider in AB or PX and overclock and call it a day.


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> 1) Flash the skyn3t Rev.4 BIOS.


Sorry, got to ask..........Rev.4 bios?

I can only see rev 2 bios on the front page. Do you mean the fourth bios down the page?

Thanx


----------



## Spongeworthy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Sorry, got to ask..........Rev.4 bios?
> 
> I can only see rev 2 bios on the front page. Do you mean the fourth bios down the page?
> 
> Thanx


He probably means for the 780 non ti


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spongeworthy*
> 
> He probably means for the 780 non ti


OOPS!......Didn't read that. (Slaps wrist immediately).

Thanx


----------



## computergeekz36

Okay I got my card overclocked to 1333/+230offset on the core @ 1.237v.
My temps never go above 65-66c on full load for hours.

Is this voltage and overclock okay to use 24/7


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computergeekz36*
> 
> Okay I got my card overclocked to 1333 on the core @ 1.237v
> My temps never go above 65-66c on full load for hours.
> 
> Is this voltage and overclock okay to use 24/7


Yep.


----------



## Maxincredible52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> AB and Precision X go to 1.212v (if you unlock voltage control in those programs). *With the Classy Tool* you can go to 1.5v with the latest version.


thanks that´s what i wanted to know ...

is anyone playing BF4? I normally OC my cards to 1333mhz on 1.3v and have the mem on 3500mhz on 1.7v on the mem and those clocks are rocksolid ... however when i start playing BF4 my system crashes once in a while ... i tried going down to a lower oc but it still crashes once in a while ... anyone has the same issue? i can play Crysis 3 for hours without a crash and benchmarks like valley and heaven run for hours without a crash. Is it the game?


----------



## computergeekz36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxincredible52*
> 
> thanks that´s what i wanted to know ...
> 
> is anyone playing BF4? I normally OC my cards to 1333mhz on 1.3v and have the mem on 3500mhz on 1.7v on the mem and those clocks are rocksolid ... however when i start playing BF4 my system crashes once in a while ... i tried going down to a lower oc but it still crashes once in a while ... anyone has the same issue? i can play Crysis 3 for hours without a crash and benchmarks like valley and heaven run for hours without a crash. Is it the game?


I run 1333 @ 1.2375 and I never crash on BF4 or any game.
Maybe try and do a game repair through origin.


----------



## Xiqt

Some ppl say that the card may die when the temps get to high, and some ppl say that they card can die becous of the higher voltage that runs in the card, so what to believe?

Is it safe for me to run 1.25V on stock cooler?


----------



## raveya

hey guys, bought a GTX 780 TI Classified ACX and can't get my GPU Clock up more than +50MHZ.....
Even if I raise the Voltage to 1.3V I cant get above +50MHZ on the core......

3D Mark 2013 will crash instantly with D3D11 error... I need help


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiqt*
> 
> Some ppl say that the card may die when the temps get to high, and some ppl say that they card can die becous of the higher voltage that runs in the card, so what to believe?
> 
> Is it safe for me to run 1.25V on stock cooler?


For a Classy it is totaly Safe







Enjoy


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raveya*
> 
> hey guys, bought a GTX 780 TI Classified ACX and can't get my GPU Clock up more than +50MHZ.....
> Even if I raise the Voltage to 1.3V I cant get above +50MHZ on the core......
> 
> 3D Mark 2013 will crash instantly with D3D11 error... I need help


Can you post the rest of your specs







hard to tell you, But you maybe got a bad card







Deliver it back to the shop for a new one







that`s what i did on my first 780 (non Ti) Classy


----------



## raveya

really a bad card?







I mean it runs only with +50MHZ perfect but I dont know.

850W Platinum Enermax PSU...

what was with your first 780 Classi if I might ask?


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raveya*
> 
> really a bad card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean it runs only with +50MHZ perfect but I dont know.
> 
> 850W Platinum Enermax PSU...
> 
> what was with your first 780 Classi if I might ask?


ofc you can as







it was stopping at 150+ even with 1.3 and 250+ on memory, My new one is in it`s box, Still need a new PSU and a new Mobo


----------



## raveya

ofc? ^^

should be the classified get more on base core clock?

you would recommend to replace card?


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raveya*
> 
> ofc? ^^
> 
> should be the classified get more on base core clock?
> 
> you would recommend to replace card?


I meant ofc you can ask me







I woud replace it with another one yes ;9 When the card does cost so much as i does and are made for OC it shoud be better


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxincredible52*
> 
> thanks that´s what i wanted to know ...
> 
> is anyone playing BF4? I normally OC my cards to 1333mhz on 1.3v and have the mem on 3500mhz on 1.7v on the mem and those clocks are rocksolid ... however when i start playing BF4 my system crashes once in a while ... i tried going down to a lower oc but it still crashes once in a while ... anyone has the same issue? i can play Crysis 3 for hours without a crash and benchmarks like valley and heaven run for hours without a crash. Is it the game?


many people have had that experience in BF4. For whatever reason that game doesn't like OCed video cards. I think it's the game.


----------



## raveya

just got artifacts like hell. gonna replace it...


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raveya*
> 
> just got artifacts like hell. gonna replace it...


Where did you buy it from?







And good luck, I guess your new card is gonna be awesome


----------



## raveya

mindfactory.de german website


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raveya*
> 
> mindfactory.de german website


Buy one from Evga EU, Their storage is in Germany


----------



## phazer11

So a bit of info it seems in order to get it folding stable on air I have to put it at +144 Core and +250 Memory (1254 Core Clock and 3250 Memory Clock) and set the classy tuner to make the volts 1.21250V because the most the auto setting and EVGA Precision or Afterburner were going up to even with the +63mv overvolt was 1.16250V which was apparently good enough for the benchmarks up till +169 Core and +300 Memory (granted with a few artifacts)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxincredible52*
> 
> thanks that´s what i wanted to know ...
> 
> is anyone playing BF4? I normally OC my cards to 1333mhz on 1.3v and have the mem on 3500mhz on 1.7v on the mem and those clocks are rocksolid ... however when i start playing BF4 my system crashes once in a while ... i tried going down to a lower oc but it still crashes once in a while ... anyone has the same issue? i can play Crysis 3 for hours without a crash and benchmarks like valley and heaven run for hours without a crash. Is it the game?


is it a display driver crash or system crash (bsod)?


----------



## cobz

I knew I forgot someone when I gave thanks to strong for helping me with my build... A big thanks to szeged for answering all my questions regarding my water build project... Sorry about that bro... Finally got it complete...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> I knew I forgot someone when I gave thanks to strong for helping me with my build... A big thanks to szeged for answering all my questions regarding my water build project... Sorry about that bro... Finally got it complete...


Glad it worked out


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Glad it worked out


Thanks...







I have to throw in my other corsair ax1200i just for the cards because the 1200i I have in there now is not enough to power everything.. I tried.. LOL! I can run 1405mhz core and +500 mem @ 1.275 firestrike extreme no prob, no artifacts, nothing, but if I try and go to 1.3v it will start the run and pc shuts off and resets... LOL... So I am going to run my 2nd 1200i just for the cards... That has to be the prob right? I need more powa...


----------



## szeged

evga 1600w in june







cant wait.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> evga 1600w in june
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait.


I am either going to get that or the corsair ax1500i so I just have 1 supply.... I have always bought corsair so I stick with what has been good to me....


----------



## szeged

Id like to get one huge PSU, my desk is too small for two or three psus wired up lol.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Id like to get one huge PSU, my desk is too small for two or three psus wired up lol.


Buy a bigger desk.. Problem solved..


----------



## szeged

Thinking about making a new one soon, might draw up some plans to incorporate a custom test bench rig into it.


----------



## phazer11

Um... I'm getting kinda worried. just ran Valley Extreme HD and HWBOT Heaven Extreme preset and its temps got to 67C at stock (which previously it only reached with an overclock)

Also... dat 1600w bro... much cost a pretty penny.


----------



## szeged

its hot as hell here in north florida today, thats probably the reason.


----------



## phazer11

Yeah... but my room where I'm running the machine is a cool 20C (about 68F). I'm even putting my air temp thermometer right at the exhaust. I was also doing a Valley bench earlier and it only got to 66 (with a fairly high OC same room temp) This is before I tried to run [email protected] for stability after setting it back to stock settings since it didn't want to run with an OC. Also I don't know if it means anything but I forgot to post the ASIC quality it's a 72% apparently.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Um... I'm getting kinda worried. just ran Valley Extreme HD and HWBOT Heaven Extreme preset and its temps got to 67C at stock (which previously it only reached with an overclock)
> Also... dat 1600w bro... much cost a pretty penny.


67C isn't unusual for your card running those benches at stock. Are you running a custom fan curve?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> So a bit of info it seems in order to get it folding stable on air I have to put it at +144 Core and +250 Memory (1254 Core Clock and 3250 Memory Clock) and set the classy tuner to make the volts 1.21250V because the most the auto setting and EVGA Precision or Afterburner were going up to even with the +63mv overvolt was 1.16250V which was apparently good enough for the benchmarks up till +169 Core and +300 Memory (granted with a few artifacts)


If you're looking at folding stable then remove the MEM OC, it provides nothing for you. That may allow you to raise the core little bit.. though be careful, might be fine for one unit and then another type comes through (core 15 as an example) and you'll find that it's failed all through the night...


----------



## phazer11

When I say running stock I mean Core Clock and Memory Clock, power target, voltages, temperature target, no overvolting, my worry was that that it was running at a higher temperature at stock (67C) doing the same benchmarks, than it was when I had the Core was at +169 and the Memory was at +300 then temperatures during the benchmarks were 66C at those times, the OC should run hotter than the stock not cooler. especially since the OC was using more volts (by 0.06-0.1v). I'm running the stock ACX cooler at 100%; 100% of the time with awesome and tuned airflow into and out of the case...

Well I know a bit about getting things folding stable since I did it with my 460 but the offset thing changes it a bit, I'm more worried about the temps; I'm also dissapointed that even if I wasn't worried about the temps I couldn't overclock the card and fold or at least I hadn't found a setting that didn't dump the work unit after a few minutes (no shutdowns, restarts, BSODs or driver crashes but I restarted each time to be sure) before I started noticing the temps.


----------



## dominusdevicis

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3mhh6/


----------



## DeXel

Guys, what kind of overclock is considered very good for GTX 780 Classified? I'm having ACX rattle issues, but I don't want to RMA it if it's a good OCer.


----------



## phazer11

From what I understand anything above +131 Core Clock on air is respectable but I'm still very new to this generation of chips.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Guys, what kind of overclock is considered very good for GTX 780 Classified? I'm having ACX rattle issues, but I don't want to RMA it if it's a good OCer.


What are you going to do with it? For benching I think if you can get to 1,306MHz+ on air you're doing pretty well. For gaming somewhat lower than that, around 1,280 ish. Stability is also going to depend on the game / bench.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> From what I understand anything above +131 Core Clock on air is respectable but I'm still _very_ new to this generation of chips.


Unless you're using a non-boost BIOS and you know what the base clock is, the offsets don't mean much. +131 on a 780 could be anywhere from around 1,100MHz to around 1,300MHz depending on the card and its boost.


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> What are you going to do with it? For benching I think if you can get to 1,306MHz+ on air you're doing pretty well. For gaming somewhat lower than that, around 1,280 ish. Stability is also going to depend on the game / bench.


I want everything to be 100% stable regardless of task. I think I got it stable at 1280Mhz with 1.2v. I need more time to test it though.

How likely is to get Elpida VRAM from RMA? My card has Hynix.

Also anybody here has ACX rattle? Is it a common issue, or just bad luck?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> I want everything to be 100% stable regardless of task. I think I got it stable at 1280Mhz with 1.2v. I need more time to test it though.
> 
> How likely is to get Elpida VRAM from RMA? My card has Hynix.
> 
> Also anybody here has ACX rattle? Is it a common issue, or just bad luck?


EVGA has only used Samsung and Hynix on the 780 Classified since September 2013. If you RMA you will almost certainly get Hynix or Samsung.

ACX rattle is fairly common. There are a good amount of threads with fixes. I saw one over at the EVGA forums.


----------



## tainle

my gpu-z vrm temp is 144C max temp is this bad or inaccurate?


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> EVGA has only used Samsung and Hynix on the 780 Classified since September 2013. If you RMA you will almost certainly get Hynix or Samsung.
> 
> ACX rattle is fairly common. There are a good amount of threads with fixes. I saw one over at the EVGA forums.


Yea that's the one I quoted when created a support ticket. Is there a rattle on your cards?

It seems that ~1250Mhz is the best I can get around 1.21v.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> my gpu-z vrm temp is 144C max temp is this bad or inaccurate?


That has to be inaccurate. The max temp for the lowest temp threshold part in the VRM is something like 105C 85C if I remember correctly.


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> That has to be inaccurate. The max temp for the lowest temp threshold part in the VRM is something like 105C if I remember correctly.


how did you get ur number?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> how did you get ur number?


Hmmm actually it may be closer to 85C.

Read this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/11900_100#post_21057592

But I am almost certain the Classified uses different inductors than those R22s.


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Hmmm actually it may be closer to 85C.
> 
> Read this:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/11900_100#post_21057592
> 
> But I am almost certain the Classified uses different inductors than those R22s.


i am at +70core and no volt added yet and my reading is 144C ...


----------



## Ludamister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Sorry, got to ask..........Rev.4 bios?
> 
> I can only see rev 2 bios on the front page. Do you mean the fourth bios down the page?
> 
> Thanx




Its there. It's in a spoiler drop down.


----------



## Xiqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> For a Classy it is totaly Safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy


1.225V and still cant get above 1280Mhz
Can a classy really be this bad?

I have tried both LN2 BIOS and Original BIOS :/


----------



## phynce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiqt*
> 
> 1.225V and still cant get above 1280Mhz
> Can a classy really be this bad?
> 
> I have tried both LN2 BIOS and Original BIOS :/


I had the same issue until I changed bios the stock bios hits the power limit to quick.


----------



## Xiqt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phynce*
> 
> I had the same issue until I changed bios the stock bios hits the power limit to quick.


I have the FTW_2002 BIOS and the card hits 115-120 rly Quick =/


----------



## kirk007

I need about 1.3v to hit 1300Mhz on my Ti Classified Hydro copper and 1.35v to get 1331Mhz and those are borderline stable in 3dMark... I had a reference Ti under water that got 1331Mhz in similar conditions with only 1.21v with the Skynet bios. I have the Rev 2 skynet bios on my classy. I managed to pass 3Dmark11 with 1390Mhz, but that was with 1.45v and the powerdraw is getting silly at those volts. I expected to easily get at least 1400Mhz with this card, but it's a no go. I'll be getting a second card tomorrow or monday at the latest. I hope it's a bit better than this. On stock bioses this thing is barely stable at 1250Mhz under water...

edit: actually 1250 isn't stable. I'ts more like 1220-1230Mhz. I've had 2 680s, two 780s and two 780Ti's and this classified is the worst overclocker of them all.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirk007*
> 
> I need about 1.3v to hit 1300Mhz on my Ti Classified Hydro copper and 1.35v to get 1331Mhz and those are borderline stable in 3dMark... I had a reference Ti under water that got 1331Mhz in similar conditions with only 1.21v with the Skynet bios. I have the Rev 2 skynet bios on my classy. I managed to pass 3Dmark11 with 1390Mhz, but that was with 1.45v and the powerdraw is getting silly at those volts. I expected to easily get at least 1400Mhz with this card, but it's a no go. I'll be getting a second card tomorrow or monday at the latest. I hope it's a bit better than this. On stock bioses this thing is barely stable at 1250Mhz under water...
> 
> edit: actually 1250 isn't stable. I'ts more like 1220-1230Mhz. I've had 2 680s, two 780s and two 780Ti's and this classified is the worst overclocker of them all.


That is the luck of the draw when playing the silicon lottery. Your card would probably be great under LN2 though. Maybe your next card will do better for you under water.


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirk007*
> 
> I need about 1.3v to hit 1300Mhz on my Ti Classified Hydro copper and 1.35v to get 1331Mhz and those are borderline stable in 3dMark... I had a reference Ti under water that got 1331Mhz in similar conditions with only 1.21v with the Skynet bios. I have the Rev 2 skynet bios on my classy. I managed to pass 3Dmark11 with 1390Mhz, but that was with 1.45v and the powerdraw is getting silly at those volts. I expected to easily get at least 1400Mhz with this card, but it's a no go. I'll be getting a second card tomorrow or monday at the latest. I hope it's a bit better than this. On stock bioses this thing is barely stable at 1250Mhz under water...
> 
> edit: actually 1250 isn't stable. I'ts more like 1220-1230Mhz. I've had 2 680s, two 780s and two 780Ti's and this classified is the worst overclocker of them all.


I Got 1345 mhz on 1.212v on my 780ti classy With air. Stable max temp 84


----------



## computergeekz36

After installing the rev 4 bios. MSI AB shows a max voltage of +100 but then maxes out at 1.162 while under load.
I have reinstalled both driver and AB but it is the same thing.

So if I dont want to use the classy tuner I must flash back to L2n bios to receive normal voltage setting? Anyone
have any idea on this? Thanks guys


----------



## 5erveD

Hitting 1325 Mhz on 1.161 V. on air.
On my classified at 60 C.

haven't pushed further yet


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5erveD*
> 
> Hitting 1325 Mhz on 1.161 V. on air.
> On my classified at 60 C.
> 
> haven't pushed further yet


Golden card right there. What are your ambients and how are you cooling the card? That core temp is extremely low.

Also how are you measuring your core? If you're looking at the core MHz in Heaven or Valley, those are usually wrong.


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Yea that's the one I quoted when created a support ticket. Is there a rattle on your cards?
> 
> It seems that ~1250Mhz is the best I can get around 1.21v.


That's about average for classifieds from what I've seen so far around here.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *5erveD*
> 
> Hitting 1325 Mhz on 1.161 V. on air.
> On my classified at 60 C.
> 
> haven't pushed further yet


IF that's what speed you're getting... I'll trade you XD. But yeah like Coelacanth said Heaven and Valley are wrong with their core clock and memory clock readings.


----------



## computergeekz36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5erveD*
> 
> Hitting 1325 Mhz on 1.161 V. on air.
> On my classified at 60 C.
> 
> haven't pushed further yet


Not to be rude.That don't seem right or even possible. That means you have overclocked your card 332 MHz with no manual voltage change.
Can we see some screen shots?


----------



## 5erveD

I think I made a mistake. Sorry if I did tho.

I was reading the Mhz of the Precision X and was running the OC scanner from evga.

But I think I was a little to enthousiastic about the findings.
I probably made it look more then it actually was.

If I run in valley it says 1433 mhz in the top right of the screen, but as you said earlier it's not shown right.
Temps are getting to 64 C

I am actually on air. Fans running at 100%
Ambient is about 25 C

If I check my mhz in gpu-z it is lower then what i stated before.
I cannot make the 1260 Mhz

I will make screens

Me and my big mouth


----------



## phazer11

No biggie I can't get GPU-Z to say 1260 either (says it's ~1200) but MSI AB says 1280 MHz so I'm going to go with it lol. 1260 in GPU-Z is like +256 offset (or thereabouts for me lmao)

BTW anyone know how to force the power draw to increase? I'm only seeing it go to 80%(max with about 75 the rest of the time) in Afterburners window.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> No biggie I can't get GPU-Z to say 1260 either (says it's ~1200) but MSI AB says 1280 MHz so I'm going to go with it lol. 1260 in GPU-Z is like +256 offset (or thereabouts for me lmao)
> BTW anyone know how to force the power draw to increase? I'm only seeing it go to 80%(max with about 75 the rest of the time) in Afterburners window.


The power draw is based off a predefined TDP. So if you want the percentage to go up, raise the voltage (but don't do that!) Just because the TDP percentage isn't hitting 100% doesn't mean your card is not drawing enough power.


----------



## phazer11

Maybe it's the way [email protected] is utilizing it? All I know is that if the power limit is ~71 things get dicey stability wise for [email protected]

Edit: and yep dropped to 70 for a couple seconds then failed.


----------



## gagac1971

i can get my classy 1310 mhz whit 1.21v rock solid,is not bed at all....


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i can get my classy 1310 mhz whit 1.21v rock solid,is not bed at all....


nice card...mine is at +213 and i am not sure what volt i need to add...when i try to watch Starcraft 2 replay and i get bsod after 15minutes of watching..why??


----------



## cosmomobay

Can someone answer pls. I shutdown my computer, went back and restart and only one monitor came, so I know only one card came on, which would be the bottom. did some further investigation, mother board #1 PCI card led is on and only 3 led on the card is lit, from left to right looking at the card, the first led in, 2 and 3 is off, 4 and 5 is on. I have swap pwr cable ,reset bios no help. I think my card is dead. what do you guys think.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Can someone answer pls. I shutdown my computer, went back and restart and only one monitor came, so I know only one card came on, which would be the bottom. did some further investigation, mother board #1 PCI card led is on and only 3 led on the card is lit, from left to right looking at the card, the first led in, 2 and 3 is off, 4 and 5 is on. I have swap pwr cable ,reset bios no help. I think my card is dead. what do you guys think.


What are you over clocks and voltage set at normally.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> What are you over clocks and voltage set at normally.


I have ver4 bios I am using stock volt 1.21v my over clock is +165 and +700. Everything was running stable.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Just flashed Skynet Rev 2... Now, if I try to enable SLI, EVERYTHING goes black and the screens go into power save mode. Thoughts? I really hope someone reads this soon, because I am not having a "good night" right now :-(

*edit* Every single time I touch something I get "Driver crashed..." This is extremely annoying. I opened Precision.. Driver crash.. I open 3D Mark.. Driver crash.. I try to run Firestrike.. Driver crash... I can not do ANYTHING... I have tried running the new drivers and getting them running.. I had completely uninstalled precision x as well as riva tuner, restarted in safe mode, uninstalled all drivers, came back after restarting, reinstalled.. and still, i cant do anything. This is the biggest annoyance ever.

Also, SLI is enabled.. I couldn't get to the damn screen to enable it because of driver crashes, but it surely enabled itself..

Ideas, tips, hints? I fixed my CPU by hitting it with a hammer yesterday.. That is not an option with the Classies, so I hope someone has a decent idea.


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Just flashed Skynet Rev 2... Now, if I try to enable SLI, EVERYTHING goes black and the screens go into power save mode. Thoughts? I really hope someone reads this soon, because I am not having a "good night" right now :-(
> 
> *edit* Every single time I touch something I get "Driver crashed..." This is extremely annoying. I opened Precision.. Driver crash.. I open 3D Mark.. Driver crash.. I try to run Firestrike.. Driver crash... I can not do ANYTHING... I have tried running the new drivers and getting them running.. I had completely uninstalled precision x as well as riva tuner, restarted in safe mode, uninstalled all drivers, came back after restarting, reinstalled.. and still, i cant do anything. This is the biggest annoyance ever.
> 
> Also, SLI is enabled.. I couldn't get to the damn screen to enable it because of driver crashes, but it surely enabled itself..
> 
> Ideas, tips, hints? I fixed my CPU by hitting it with a hammer yesterday.. That is not an option with the Classies, so I hope someone has a decent idea.


Uninstall NVidia drivers, when use this to clean it up. then do a clean install.

http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> Uninstall NVidia drivers, when use this to clean it up. then do a clean install.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/display_driver_uninstaller_download.html


The going into safe mode and Uninstaller was the part where I used ddu to do exactly that... How many times will I have to do this before it actually works? As I said, fully removed all NVidia software and still getting crashes after fresh install.

I even ran the NV flash while it was clean and then did the install and had removed the 750Ti specifically to run the bios update.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> When I had my cpu overclocked I was able to run firestrike extreme, heaven, valley, etc, and game.. Pc never shut off, but when surfing the net or playing a video on you tube, the pc would randomly shut down.. Not all the time, but thats when it would happen.. I looked in error logs and it said kernal power.. Since I lowered the overclock there have been no more shutdowns or restarts... Good luck in finding the prob.. Let us know how you make out..


Actually I'm going to guess your bsod error was 0x9C, which you could have fixed by upping the vtt and vcore voltages rather than decreasing the clock. I had that same problem just last week and after a decent amount of time researching the issue, I came across this solution. I"ve been completely stable since upping the voltages.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> The going into safe mode and Uninstaller was the part where I used ddu to do exactly that... How many times will I have to do this before it actually works? As I said, fully removed all NVidia software and still getting crashes after fresh install.
> 
> I even ran the NV flash while it was clean and then did the install and had removed the 750Ti specifically to run the bios update.


Well if you're doing everything being suggested to you, and it's still failing, you're last resort is to reinstall Windows. It sucks but it usually works. Maybe you had a bad flash; have you tried reflashing the bios with a different rom?


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Actually I'm going to guess your bsod error was 0x9C, which you could have actually fixed by upping the vtt and vcore voltages rather than decreasing the clock. I had that same problem just last week and after a decent amount of time researching the issue, I came across this solution. I"ve been completely stable since upping the voltages.


Yes, I could have fixed it by upping the voltage, when the error said kernal power I knew I was not giving it enough, but I did not want to run @ 1.4v so thats why I said I backed it down... I do not feel comfortable running the voltage that high.. Glad you fixed your prob..


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> Yes, I could have fixed it by upping the voltage, when the error said kernal power I knew I was not giving it enough, but I did not want to run @ 1.4v so thats why I said I backed it down... I do not feel comfortable running the voltage that high.. Glad you fixed your prob..


Not yet. I am going to try the newest drivers, although I don't like them. I was trying the 334 driver. I will try 335,and if it doesn't work, I will flash back to the 2888 bios from Chris. That one was stable up to 1371. It's just annoying dealing with a constant crash, and I just reinstalled the drivers again. I will not go through the 2 week hassle of trying to re-download everything for my computer though, and I don't run a disc reader on this computer, so I would have to pull it out of the other computer and use it real fast.. Too much of a pain when everything was stable prior to this bios.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

"this computer can't start opencll...." screen went blank. Yeah, screw this... Going back to the 2888 from Chris, this is too annoying.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Not yet. I am going to try the newest drivers, although I don't like them. I was trying the 334 driver. I will try 335,and if it doesn't work, I will flash back to the 2888 bios from Chris. That one was stable up to 1371. It's just annoying dealing with a constant crash, and I just reinstalled the drivers again. I will not go through the 2 week hassle of trying to re-download everything for my computer though, and I don't run a disc reader on this computer, so I would have to pull it out of the other computer and use it real fast.. Too much of a pain when everything was stable prior to this bios.


I would stay as far from 335 as possible. Me and a number of others had serious issues with those drivers...they may cause even more frustration. Wonky clocks and voltages. The 332.21 has been perfect for many of us. You may know this already but I thought I'd give you the heads up.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Reloading 334.89 now. Had seen a few thing about 335, but wasn't sure. I will just stay with stock bios until I have the patience to hash out this BS, which I do not have the patience for tonight.

It's got to be the bios also. My cards vomit Everytime I do anything... They aren't the puke and rally type either.

Both cards refreshed back to EVGA 2888...


----------



## NamesLucky

I'll post a validation to become part of club, just finished my new build with two 780 classies. But I have a quick .question.

I have been trying to find my 24/7 oc, and have went up to 1.35v with rev4 bios and classy tool. With my chiller I max out at 11c on my primary card. At this low temp I believe I would feel comfortable running 1.35v, based on reading this thread, but I haven't read every post, would you guys agree or is 1.35v too high no matter the temp for 24/7?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> I'll post a validation to become part of club, just finished my new build with two 780 classies. But I have a quick .question.
> 
> I have been trying to find my 24/7 oc, and have went up to 1.35v with rev4 bios and classy tool. With my chiller I max out at 11c on my primary card. At this low temp I believe I would feel comfortable running 1.35v, based on reading this thread, but I haven't read every post, would you guys agree or is 1.35v too high no matter the temp for 24/7?
> 
> Thanks for any input!


That's probably OK as long as other areas are not getting too toasty (VRMs).


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> That's probably OK as long as other areas are not getting too toasty (VRMs).


Forgot to mention ek blocks, so vrms temp is close to core if gpuz is accurate. Plus the cards are suspended in synthetic oil as a dielectric, which helps pull heat off card as well (oil temp is about 0 to 5c)


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> Forgot to mention ek blocks, so vrms temp is close to core if gpuz is accurate. Plus the cards are suspended in synthetic oil as a dielectric, which helps pull heat off card as well (oil temp is about 0 to 5c)


Considering all that, I say 1.35v should be fine.


----------



## cobz

Ok guys, I am having a problem with my 780 ti classifieds SLI.... I finally got my loop setup last week and I have been benching the cards here and there.. I have a corsair ax 1200i running my cpu, fans pump, etc. I have a second ax 1200i running just the 2 cards.. I also have both supplies plugged into 2 separate apc automatic voltage regulation surges, and they both share different outlets as well.. I can run firestrike extreme with no problems at 1.4v and 1.72v on memory, and pwm freq 400mhz set with classy tool. This gives me 1475core and +600 memory. I made top 5 in firestrike extreme SLI.. If i try and go to 1.425v firestrike extreme finishes loading and as soon as it starts, right when it starts the 3 lights closest to dvi plug go out, on both cards at the same time, and screen goes black but pc stays running.. I have to hold power button to turn off pc and I turn power supply on and off that is running the cards, turn pc back on, and all the LED lights come back on and monitor comes on and boots up.. I even hooked up my evbot and set fbvdd ocp and the other ocp setting to extreme on both cards, put pwm freq at 600khz and voltage to 1.425v.. I figured with the ocp settings set to extreme that should stop the 3 leds from turning off.. But it does the same thing.. Whether I use the classy tool, or the evbot set higher then 1.4v the 3 leds go out on both cards.. I also have skys bios with boost disabled on the cards in case anyone wants to know.. Has anyone experienced this type of problem? I do not have a clue as to why the cards are tripping the first 3 leds.. And the 3 leds are gpu, memory, and pll, the first 3 leds correct?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> Forgot to mention ek blocks, so vrms temp is close to core if gpuz is accurate. Plus the cards are suspended in synthetic oil as a dielectric, which helps pull heat off card as well (oil temp is about 0 to 5c)


That setup sounds awesome. With that cooling 1.35v does not sound too crazy for 24/7.


----------



## jonie

Well my 780 Ti classified obtained Core 1385 mem 1950 1.36v, PWM Freq 400 kHz, Temp 51c. These numbers are well?

Worth buying a second 780 Ti classified by a year or more?.

Sorry for my poor English







.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> Ok guys, I am having a problem with my 780 ti classifieds SLI.... I finally got my loop setup last week and I have been benching the cards here and there.. I have a corsair ax 1200i running my cpu, fans pump, etc. I have a second ax 1200i running just the 2 cards.. I also have both supplies plugged into 2 separate apc automatic voltage regulation surges, and they both share different outlets as well.. I can run firestrike extreme with no problems at 1.4v and 1.72v on memory, and pwm freq 400mhz set with classy tool. This gives me 1475core and +600 memory. I made top 5 in firestrike extreme SLI.. If i try and go to 1.425v firestrike extreme finishes loading and as soon as it starts, right when it starts the 3 lights closest to dvi plug go out, on both cards at the same time, and screen goes black but pc stays running.. I have to hold power button to turn off pc and I turn power supply on and off that is running the cards, turn pc back on, and all the LED lights come back on and monitor comes on and boots up.. I even hooked up my evbot and set fbvdd ocp and the other ocp setting to extreme on both cards, put pwm freq at 600khz and voltage to 1.425v.. I figured with the ocp settings set to extreme that should stop the 3 leds from turning off.. But it does the same thing.. Whether I use the classy tool, or the evbot set higher then 1.4v the 3 leds go out on both cards.. I also have skys bios with boost disabled on the cards in case anyone wants to know.. Has anyone experienced this type of problem? I do not have a clue as to why the cards are tripping the first 3 leds.. And the 3 leds are gpu, memory, and pll, the first 3 leds correct?


You would be better off running cpu etc and 1 gpu off 1 psu and obviously the other for the remaining gpu,

And after reading other post's that 1.425v @600hz could be more like 1.5-1.6v
What cooling do you have??


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> You would be better off running cpu etc and 1 gpu off 1 psu and obviously the other for the remaining gpu,
> 
> And after reading other post's that 1.425v @600hz could be more like 1.5-1.6v
> What cooling do you have??


Ok, was trying what you just mentioned before I even read this.. I wanted to see if the 1 supply was enough just for the cards, and obviously a corsair 1200i just powering the 2 cards is not enough.. I removed 1 card and plugged it into the other 1200i that powers the cpu, pumps, fan , etc.. I can do 1.425v and even 1.45v with no probs.. The cards do not trip... So that was the problem. To run 2 780 ti classys over 1.4v and even at 1.4v, 1200 watts is not enough.. Just proved it to myself..


----------



## BroHamBone

780 Ti Classified
79.6 ASIC
"EVGA 780 Ti Classified skyn3t bios rev.2 (evga official fix bios rev.)"

Achieved 1305 @ 1.212

Used voltage tool to reach 1.275

Bumped clock up to 1310 - minor tearing in firestrike,usually toward the end of the test, but both gpuz and precision display core @ 1306

I have not touched the memory yet, but do I need to bump the voltage more?

Temps reading around 76C. Also, wasn't there a version of gpuz that shows vrm/VRAM temp? I ended up downloading hwinfo64.

Tips?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> Ok, was trying what you just mentioned before I even read this.. I wanted to see if the 1 supply was enough just for the cards, and obviously a corsair 1200i just powering the 2 cards is not enough.. I removed 1 card and plugged it into the other 1200i that powers the cpu, pumps, fan , etc.. I can do 1.425v and even 1.45v with no probs.. The cards do not trip... So that was the problem. To run 2 780 ti classys over 1.4v and even at 1.4v, 1200 watts is not enough.. Just proved it to myself..


Now I know why mine was shutting down and black screening. I only have an Enermax 1500w... Looks like I am ordering another PSU.

P. S. Thanks for accidentally answering my exact question from last night, lol.


----------



## Inelastic

I decided to switch over to the ln2 bios and see how my card overclocks. This looks like a good stable place, played about an hour in Tomb Raider with no issues at all. I'm still using the stock cooler. My ASIC quality is 77.9%. Does this look ok?


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inelastic*
> 
> I decided to switch over to the ln2 bios and see how my card overclocks. This looks like a good stable place, played about an hour in Tomb Raider with no issues at all. I'm still using the stock cooler. My ASIC quality is 77.9%. Does this look ok?


Yes it looks fine. As long as you run stock bios /ln2 bios you are proctected by TDP and max voltage. So really nothing can go wrong


----------



## kirk007

Well my second Hydro Copper is significantly better of the two. Did a quick run and managed to pass 3Dmark Firestrike with 1.35v and 1441Mhz on the core. 1.3v seemed to get me to 1400Mhz already. I don't know if it makes much difference,but this one has asic quality of 83.2%, the first one had about 64%.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4770K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VI GENE

]

Bit of a work in progress with my rig at the moment haha







Waiting for a new case to arrive...



I'd like to be added to the club. I have 2 780Ti Classified Hydro Coppers.


----------



## nickolp1974

Nice card kirk







now push for 1500mhz


----------



## pharma57

GTX 780, GTX 780 Ti, and a Kingpin Edition with 6GB memory will be available ...








Quote:


> *The New EVGA GeForce GTX 780 6GB Step-Up*
> 
> Double your memory with the EVGA GeForce GTX 780 6GB Graphics Card with the EVGA Step-Up Program! That's right! EVGA's GeForce GTX 780 6GB is coming soon. This graphics card will be available for EVGA's legendary Step-Up program! You can trade up your current EVGA Graphics Card (if purchased within the last 90 days from the day we start the Step-Up) and get a brand New EVGA GeForce GTX 780 6GB graphics card. EVGA Step-Up Terms and Conditions apply (see details here). Make sure you are logged into your EVGA account and sign up below to be notified when the Step-Up starts to secure your place in queue
> 
> EVGA Rep also confirmed that there are no GTX 780 (Ti) with original blower type coolers planned. The standard GTX 780 is probably going to cost around $549.99 (roughly $50 more than 3GB models).
> 
> EVGA is also planning GTX 780 Ti Kingpin Edition with 6GB memory, but of course it is going to cost a lot.
> 
> GeForce GTX 780 with 6GB memory will be available in 'few weeks', while GTX 780 Tis are scheduled for May/June.


http://videocardz.com/50008/evga-preparing-geforce-gtx-780-gtx-780-ti-6gb-memory


----------



## Supercharged_Z06

Much like VETDRMS posted/did a while back, I decided to heatsink the VRM power circuitry section that the EK Classy water block doesn't extend over on my 780Ti Classy cards. Probably overkill, but I did notice that when benching/gaming that this area/section of the card does tend to heat up quite a bit. (Really wish that the EK Classy block covered the entire length of the card to include this extra VRM section.)

Anyway, bought an Enzotech MST-81 forged copper heatsink from Frozen CPU and went to town on it with my dremel. (Cut off the push pin mounting tabs on the ends and then cut the heatsink in half in order to form the two pieces that I needed.) Used 3M 8810 thermal tape to mount them. Should help keep things a bit cooler!


----------



## Darklyspectre

kinda upset about the 6GB versions coming since everybody at EVGA kept on telling us it's never going to happen.

well its nvidia more that is allowing them but it sucks


----------



## Ovrclck

Pass lol. Not giving in. Maybe with Maxwell.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## error-id10t

Could someone with DMM do me a favour unless you already know the answer provided somewhere..

I think putting 1.25v via Classy tool gives a "real" voltage of ~1.29v. But how about when I just use the PWM frequency? Does that alone raise the volts and by how much? Say the next step which is 312.

add: reason I'm asking is because I've done my benches, I don't need to do crazy things anymore. I also noticed PWM alone helps gaming clocks a fair bit, even that small jump.


----------



## Kimir

The GTX 780 Ti Dual Classified is back in stock on EVGA EU shop if anyone was waiting for it!


----------



## tainle

evga gtx 780 classy run really hot doesn't it? i installed my corsair h80i kit just above the card and this card heat very bad and it causing system stability for me..i oc my 2770k to 4.8 and i have to lower it to 4.6ghz


----------



## kirk007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Nice card kirk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now push for 1500mhz


Thanks, we'll see about that 1500mhz... I'll need a bigger PSU, at least if I keep the CPU OC as well. With the first card my AX860 started to shut down at about 1.45v on both the card and the CPU. I had a AX1200 around and tried to push a little past 1.5v to the classy, PSU shut down and something broke. Lights on the motherboard are on, but it shuts down within a second of pressing start and will not even do another one second power on without first flipping the back switch off and back on... Switched back to the AX860 and everything works, so it's definitely something in the 1200.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> kinda upset about the 6GB versions coming since everybody at EVGA kept on telling us it's never going to happen.
> 
> well its nvidia more that is allowing them but it sucks


Where did this come out? I have been away building and only occasionally checking in. What did I miss? LoL.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> Ok, was trying what you just mentioned before I even read this.. I wanted to see if the 1 supply was enough just for the cards, and obviously a corsair 1200i just powering the 2 cards is not enough.. I removed 1 card and plugged it into the other 1200i that powers the cpu, pumps, fan , etc.. I can do 1.425v and even 1.45v with no probs.. The cards do not trip... So that was the problem. To run 2 780 ti classys over 1.4v and even at 1.4v, 1200 watts is not enough.. Just proved it to myself..


mate 1.4v is more like 1.55v and 1.45v is more than 1.6v

I would not run that on water cooling you can kill your card mate

just letting you know it would be a shame to have the card die


----------



## VSG

No, it isn't that high. I did a test in the KPE owner's thread with both my cards and it is usually 0.03-0.06 v higher at max. It differs from card to card of course!


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Where did this come out? I have been away building and only occasionally checking in. What did I miss? LoL.


check EVGA's website. EVGA is coming out with 6GB versions of the 780 and 780Ti.

apparently there is a 6 gig kingpin coming too.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> check EVGA's website. EVGA is coming out with 6GB versions of the 780 and 780Ti.
> 
> apparently there is a 6 gig kingpin coming too.


They can feed themselves with that version, but they won't eat on my money. I will maintain what I have and I will make it a point to not upgrade until Maxwell. I would have loved to have 6gb though...

*edit* just scrolled through 12 pages on my phone (only 10 threads per page) and didn't see anything. If it is just the speculation posts, I am going to ignore them anyway. If it is Jacob or Chris posting, then I will believe and still not buy into this ridiculous reboot. Next comes the 790,790ti 790ti double memory, 790ti SC ACX kingpin with triple memory and "this is not a titan" logos topped off with a Maxwell 750ti classified.

I will wait for the "Best" to come out.. Meaning, no upgrades until I am ready on my own and not when they shove the same revamped polished turd out.


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> mate 1.4v is more like 1.55v and 1.45v is more than 1.6v
> 
> I would not run that on water cooling you can kill your card mate
> 
> just letting you know it would be a shame to have the card die


1.4v is around 1.5v and for a short test bench you should be ok.. I did not run a full bench at 1.425v or 1.45v, as soon as the bench started I aborted it, was just testing my theory about the power supply not being enough... I would not run a full test bench @ 1.425v or 1.45v, I am not that brave.. LOL ..1.4v is a little high also, but before I did 1.4v, I asked a few people and they said for a short bench it should be fine.. You are basically taking a risk anyway by volting your card, so if I killed them @ 1.4v , then I would just have to buy another pair..


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> They can feed themselves with that version, but they won't eat on my money. I will maintain what I have and I will make it a point to not upgrade until Maxwell. I would have loved to have 6gb though...
> 
> *edit* just scrolled through 12 pages on my phone (only 10 threads per page) and didn't see anything. If it is just the speculation posts, I am going to ignore them anyway. If it is Jacob or Chris posting, then I will believe and still not buy into this ridiculous reboot. Next comes the 790,790ti 790ti double memory, 790ti SC ACX kingpin with triple memory and "this is not a titan" logos topped off with a Maxwell 750ti classified.
> 
> I will wait for the "Best" to come out.. Meaning, no upgrades until I am ready on my own and not when they shove the same revamped polished turd out.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1475993/evga-step-up-your-gtx-780-to-6gb-update-6gb-gtx-780-ti-incoming-aswell/40

go here , jacob did post about it..


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1475993/evga-step-up-your-gtx-780-to-6gb-update-6gb-gtx-780-ti-incoming-aswell/40
> 
> go here , jacob did post about it..


ARIGATO!!


----------



## Supercharged_Z06

Would be nice if EVGA decided to add a 6GB KPE to the Step Up program. They kept saying no 6GB version of the 780 and 780Ti was in the cards (ok, bad pun there), and then they go and spring them on us. Who knows at this point... Perhaps Nvidia has decided to take the shackles off in order to move more high end G110's before big Maxwell arrives. The KPE also seems to be selling quite well - at least it never stays in stock for very long and I imagine the profit margins on that card are a bit better than the ref boards. Perhaps EVGA is thinking about making the KPE 6GB more mainstream and even offering it via Step Up. I'd bite.


----------



## gdubc

If they add the kingpin to the stepup, which might be possible because from what I read there is going to be a 780 6gb coming and the kingpin 6gb coming but no regular 780ti 6gb, then I would consider. I just got these 2 780ti classified cards mainly for 4K next year, so the extra ram would be cooo. But I got a killer price on these at 610 each, so I dunno. Maybe I should have went with a pair of titan blacks instead of the classifieds. I would have paid 800 a piece for those. First world dilemmas....


----------



## szeged

they usually dont add non reference cards to the step up program unfortunately =\


----------



## gdubc

Usually, but I remember Jacob or someone saying we would be happy to see what was added to the step up soon. I would hope he meant more than just a vanilla 780 6gb. Hopefully we see soon because I only have 9 more days to return these and maybe still get the blacks.


----------



## chartiet

Hi all, I have a bit of a question/quirk I could use some eyes on. So, here it is. Running the card (780 Classified) stock LN2 bois and enabled k-boost. Ran tests for heat load values and power draw. I am running Prime 95 and/or FurMark. The system is working fine everyday use, oc is stable, hardware is fine, afaik, etc...

To summarize, the card will load up fine with just FurMark running (108% TDP) but when the cpu is being 100% loaded up, the card will throttle down to 65% TDP to 80% TDP, with average of about 71% TDP or just drop out completely. The clock remains steady however while the TDP is low.

The first two pics are sidle and then just p95. The first combined test was with p95 running first, and then engaging FM. After that, I ran just FM. I then ran both with FM running first, and then engaging p95. The card just simply dropped out after engaging p95.



Also to note, enabling k-boost disables the gpu loading info, just showing 0% all the time. I did a little research and it's known with no fix yet. So I have to go off of % TDP and a few other values. Pics show one specific run into another.

Idle = 125W
[email protected] = 525W
Heavan = 475W
Valley = 400W
FurMark = 500W
Prime95 = 375W
FurMark + P95 = 650W

Any ideas why the card is throttling when under full p95 stress and max load? The psu is 760W and the load numbers are at the wall with a Kill-A-Watt. Please ask questions, I tried to capture the issue as best I could without writing a book or rambling. Thanks


----------



## Deaf Jam

Anyone have good settings for Cudaminer mining vertcoin for the TiC?


----------



## NamesLucky

Here is my validation to enter club, at my finalized 24/7 speeds. If I need anything else let me know. Thanks for the input on max safe voltage for my setup.





I can run a little higher, but I have to up the voltage quite a bit. 1500Mhz is not obtainable at comfortable voltages with both cards for me.

Cooling solution is a chilled methanol mix cooled by a 5k btu AC. As mentioned before, I'm using synthetic oil as a dielectric. EK full blocks with serial connector. Max gpu temp at 1.35v I've seen is 17C, which is after rolling heaven/valley for 8h, its usually around 12-13C.

Valley benchmark seems low to me, for speed, but it could be my cpu, its only a 4670k at 4.8Ghz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Hi all, I have a bit of a question/quirk I could use some eyes on. So, here it is. Running the card (780 Classified) stock LN2 bois and enabled k-boost. Ran tests for heat load values and power draw. I am running Prime 95 and/or FurMark. The system is working fine everyday use, oc is stable, hardware is fine, afaik, etc...
> 
> To summarize, the card will load up fine with just FurMark running (108% TDP) but when the cpu is being 100% loaded up, the card will throttle down to 65% TDP to 80% TDP, with average of about 71% TDP or just drop out completely. The clock remains steady however while the TDP is low.
> 
> The first two pics are sidle and then just p95. The first combined test was with p95 running first, and then engaging FM. After that, I ran just FM. I then ran both with FM running first, and then engaging p95. The card just simply dropped out after engaging p95.
> 
> 
> 
> Also to note, enabling k-boost disables the gpu loading info, just showing 0% all the time. I did a little research and it's known with no fix yet. So I have to go off of % TDP and a few other values. Pics show one specific run into another.
> 
> Idle = 125W
> [email protected] = 525W
> Heavan = 475W
> Valley = 400W
> FurMark = 500W
> Prime95 = 375W
> FurMark + P95 = 650W
> 
> Any ideas why the card is throttling when under full p95 stress and max load? The psu is 760W and the load numbers are at the wall with a Kill-A-Watt. Please ask questions, I tried to capture the issue as best I could without writing a book or rambling. Thanks


only one piece of advice... stop using Furmark with your GK110 card. At worst - use OCScanner if you must. the throttle is probably CPU bottlenecking.


----------



## z0ki

Hey guys how do you use the over voltage tool for the classy? I'm running skyn3t bios at 1.212 but I think I need a little more voltage then that, I moved the sliders in the tool to 1.290v clicked apply but voltage is still stuck to 1.212v


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> only one piece of advice... stop using Furmark with your GK110 card. At worst - use OCScanner if you must. the throttle is probably CPU bottlenecking.


interesting. how come no furmark? too much for the gentle gk110 cores? thanks


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Hey guys how do you use the over voltage tool for the classy? I'm running skyn3t bios at 1.212 but I think I need a little more voltage then that, I moved the sliders in the tool to 1.290v clicked apply but voltage is still stuck to 1.212v


No it is not, software programs will not read higher than 1.212v but get yourself a DMM and confirm the actual voltage- it will be what you set or slightly higher.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> No it is not, software programs will not read higher than 1.212v but get yourself a DMM and confirm the actual voltage- it will be what you set or slightly higher.


Ah so theoretically even though the voltage says it's using 1.097v or whatever it is through the overlay it is actually what I've set it to in this case 1.290v but it's not capable of showing that amount? Is that correct?

I'll scoot down to my local hardware store maybe tomorrow when I shake this flu or might send my wife there after work lol


----------



## Kold

When I bought my 780 Ti Classified, it did 1300MHz stock easily for a few days and started to artifact. I dropped it down to 1280MHz and all was well again, but only for about a week, until more artifating appeared. I dropped it down to 1270, and again all was fine until last night when it started artifacting in the same games and benchmarks it was fine in. Now I am at 1250MHz and all is well.. for now.

So is my card degrading over time or what?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Ah so theoretically even though the voltage says it's using 1.097v or whatever it is through the overlay it is actually what I've set it to in this case 1.290v but it's not capable of showing that amount? Is that correct?
> 
> I'll scoot down to my local hardware store maybe tomorrow when I shake this flu or might send my wife there after work lol


GPU-Z will show the increases.. but everyone here who has checked says it's actually higher. I posted a question on what effect raising PWM frequency alone has to volts but didn't get a reply. I think 780 Classy and TI Classy would behave the same way.. if you happen to buy a DMM then maybe you could enlighten me?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Ah so theoretically even though the voltage says it's using 1.097v or whatever it is through the overlay it is actually what I've set it to in this case 1.290v but it's not capable of showing that amount? Is that correct?
> 
> I'll scoot down to my local hardware store maybe tomorrow when I shake this flu or might send my wife there after work lol


Yup, don't worry about what PX or Afterburner is saying









Quickest way to test it out is to see if higher overclocks that were previously unstable are now stable with the increased voltage.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yup, don't worry about what PX or Afterburner is saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quickest way to test it out is to see if higher overclocks that were previously unstable are now stable with the increased voltage.


Which right now it does seem to be! I had a massive issue with only titanfall where it would crash my classy at 1267mhz @ 1.212v though benches and other games are stable during testing, I since ramped up the voltage slightly and it seem's stable. Currently only on air till i get my second card and some blocks then i'm going to try and really push them then. Right now i played 2 rounds of titanfall with 1267mhz on the core @ 1.22500V and it didn't crash. Going to test some more and see how it goes.

What is the rough estimate on air for the classy anyway? My card wasn't exceeding 65c if i can try and get at least 1280mhz on air i'll be happy till i get my second card and blocks delivered then try and go for at least 1380mhz LOL. but i'll need probably 1.32v maybe more im guessing


----------



## VSG

If you are on air, I would not go past 1.25-1.275v to be honest. Maybe 1.3v for 10-15 min benching but that's about it.


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> When I bought my 780 Ti Classified, it did 1300MHz stock easily for a few days and started to artifact. I dropped it down to 1280MHz and all was well again, but only for about a week, until more artifating appeared. I dropped it down to 1270, and again all was fine until last night when it started artifacting in the same games and benchmarks it was fine in. Now I am at 1250MHz and all is well.. for now.
> 
> So is my card degrading over time or what?


What is your voltage and temps? I doubt it is degrading, just likely it is not truly stable above 1250ish.


----------



## Kold

This is with the voltage set to either default or 1.212(In Classy Tool). Temps will reach 82c with the profile on auto. If I set the profile kind of aggressively, it reaches 72-74c.

It's weird too.. If I leave the Power Target at 100% instead of 115%, it does 1280/70 just fine. When I max it to 115%, it starts to artifact.

I think this is a lesson learned for me. I paid the premium and got a pretty good overclocker (1200-1250 isn't bad at stock volts right?) But, I am never gonna put this card under water and I am really just a novice overclocker. I bet this card could do 1360-1400 easy in the right hands. Hell, I can get it to do 1380MHz around 1.3-1.35ish volts, but I don't feel comfortable letting my card get into the high 80s.

When the 880 releases, I'm getting a DCUII and calling it a day.

EDIT: Also, my card has this annoying whining sound at 55%, 65%, 85%, 95%. I guess the aluminum fins are resonating. It is pretty distracting!


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> When I bought my 780 Ti Classified, it did 1300MHz stock easily for a few days and started to artifact. I dropped it down to 1280MHz and all was well again, but only for about a week, until more artifating appeared. I dropped it down to 1270, and again all was fine until last night when it started artifacting in the same games and benchmarks it was fine in. Now I am at 1250MHz and all is well.. for now.
> 
> So is my card degrading over time or what?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> This is with the voltage set to either default or 1.212(In Classy Tool). Temps will reach 82c with the profile on auto. If I set the profile kind of aggressively, it reaches 72-74c.
> 
> It's weird too.. If I leave the Power Target at 100% instead of 115%, it does 1280/70 just fine. When I max it to 115%, it starts to artifact.


You should keep in mind that the GK110 chip loves the cold. The colder you get the silicon, the more the chip can theoretically reach higher core clocks. Of course, the silicon has to have the potential to reach higher clocks otherwise, a dud is a dud so to speak. Yours isn't a dud, so the only remedy is to keep those temps down. The lower you get it down, 1300 is attainable once again usually.
And as to the Power Target, it just shows that the overclock isn't entirely stable. Prime example I have found is playing with an overclock as far as I can push on BF4 with complete stability and then try to do that overclock on Tomb Raider. TR will most assuredly bring your overclock to its knees because it uses every bit of the PowerLimit(115%).


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> This is with the voltage set to either default or 1.212(In Classy Tool). Temps will reach 82c with the profile on auto. If I set the profile kind of aggressively, it reaches 72-74c.
> 
> It's weird too.. If I leave the Power Target at 100% instead of 115%, it does 1280/70 just fine. When I max it to 115%, it starts to artifact.
> 
> I think this is a lesson learned for me. I paid the premium and got a pretty good overclocker (1200-1250 isn't bad at stock volts right?) But, I am never gonna put this card under water and I am really just a novice overclocker. I bet this card could do 1360-1400 easy in the right hands. Hell, I can get it to do 1380MHz around 1.3-1.35ish volts, but I don't feel comfortable letting my card get into the high 80s.
> 
> When the 880 releases, I'm getting a DCUII and calling it a day.
> 
> EDIT: Also, my card has this annoying whining sound at 55%, 65%, 85%, 95%. I guess the aluminum fins are resonating. It is pretty distracting!


That is pretty weird, could it be your psu can't supply the needed amps when it tried to pull 115% tdp? I pull a gpuz recorded 50+ amps at 1.35v.


----------



## Kold

I have the AX760. I guess it's possible, but wouldn't the computer shut down sometimes too?


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> I have the AX760. I guess it's possible, but wouldn't the computer shut down sometimes too?


That psu is sufficient, I'm running a 750w per card, with one running the cpu as well. And your right, most common psu indicator is shut downs, im uncertain what it does when its close but falls short of supply, but the tdp increase issue is weird and seems power related.


----------



## skline00

Just put my GTX780 Classified under water with the EVGA Hydro Copper classified block and EVGA backplate. I then flashed the BIOS the latest skyn3t rev4.

I use the EVGA Precision software and I have the core at +130 and the memory at +255 with the power settings at 170% and 90Degrees. EVERYTHING runs cool. Any suggestions for bumping it higher?


----------



## VETDRMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> I have the AX760. I guess it's possible, but wouldn't the computer shut down sometimes too?


I tripped the OCP on my ax760i with a single KPE at 1528 core and 1.5v measured with a DMM. Man these cards can use some power!

It shut down in test 1 of 3Dmark11. Only time that happened. The QX9650 was at 4.480 at 1.475v so it was taking some juice too.


----------



## Kold

Hmm.. 4770k 4.4GHZ 1.25v. 780 Ti 1.212v. I'm probably cutting it close, huh? Lol, I just bought those damn corsair sleeved cables too. I can only upgrade to the AX860.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Just put my GTX780 Classified under water with the EVGA Hydro Copper classified block and EVGA backplate. I then flashed the BIOS the latest skyn3t rev4.
> 
> I use the EVGA Precision software and I have the core at +130 and the memory at +255 with the power settings at 170% and 90Degrees. EVERYTHING runs cool. Any suggestions for bumping it higher?


You should be able to go much much higher with your memory. I'm at +450 on air for daily use. Same with your GPU, being underwater you can keep on bumping it up. If it gets unstable...add a bit more voltage until it becomes stable. Then step up your GPU a bit more, once again if it becomes unstable add more voltage. There will be a point where heat is too much, or the GPU's capabilities have been reached and you can't go any higher without artifacts or crashes. Then drop back another 10mhz or so.


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> I tripped the OCP on my ax760i with a single KPE at 1528 core and 1.5v measured with a DMM. Man these cards can use some power!
> 
> It shut down in test 1 of 3Dmark11. Only time that happened. The QX9650 was at 4.480 at 1.475v so it was taking some juice too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Hmm.. 4770k 4.4GHZ 1.25v. 780 Ti 1.212v. I'm probably cutting it close, huh? Lol, I just bought those damn corsair sleeved cables too. I can only upgrade to the AX860.


Pretty big difference between 1.212v and 1.5v though. I forgot to mention I only have 780s, but a fellow EOCF member has sli Ti's. at high voltages he was running into problems with his 1500w strider, however I believe it was more an amp/rail issue than anything. I really don't think you should be having any problems with a 760i, as my cpu is at 1.4v and I"m running pumps/fans/ect. A 780 @ 1.35v is likely more draw than a 780 Ti at 1.21v


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Hmm.. 4770k 4.4GHZ 1.25v. 780 Ti 1.212v. I'm probably cutting it close, huh? Lol, I just bought those damn corsair sleeved cables too. I can only upgrade to the AX860.


No.. you're nowhere near the limits. I run my 4770K @ 1.4v and when I put my TI Classy through the benches @ ~1.4v it alone was chewing 600W (that was the limit I put on it because of my 760W PSU), my PSU (I think we have the same) didn't even cough.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> I tripped the OCP on my ax760i with a single KPE at 1528 core and 1.5v measured with a DMM. Man these cards can use some power!
> 
> It shut down in test 1 of 3Dmark11. Only time that happened. The QX9650 was at 4.480 at 1.475v so it was taking some juice too.


Still rocking LGA775? Kudos friend.


----------



## Inelastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> Yes it looks fine. As long as you run stock bios /ln2 bios you are proctected by TDP and max voltage. So really nothing can go wrong


Thanks. I had some issues when I first got the card so I wanted to make sure that it was at least average at overclocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> kinda upset about the 6GB versions coming since everybody at EVGA kept on telling us it's never going to happen.
> 
> well its nvidia more that is allowing them but it sucks


Same here. I bought my card two weeks ago and now they announced this; although the only reason I would need 6gb is Skyrim. I'm already at around 2.6gb and I have a ton of stuff disabled.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> You should keep in mind that the GK110 chip loves the cold. The colder you get the silicon, the more the chip can theoretically reach higher core clocks. Of course, the silicon has to have the potential to reach higher clocks otherwise, a dud is a dud so to speak. Yours isn't a dud, so the only remedy is to keep those temps down. The lower you get it down, 1300 is attainable once again usually.
> And as to the Power Target, it just shows that the overclock isn't entirely stable. Prime example I have found is playing with an overclock as far as I can push on BF4 with complete stability and then try to do that overclock on Tomb Raider. TR will most assuredly bring your overclock to its knees because it uses every bit of the PowerLimit(115%).


I think I'm happy with 1200 daily / 1250 for more demanding games.

One interesting thing to note. I started having these problems when I began running the benchmark on Tomb Raider.
I ran 1270mhz at stock volts no problem in modded Skyrim, Crysis 3, Heaven, and FireStrike. So it seems the issue was Tomb Raider all along.


----------



## z0ki

What's the max voltage for under water? I read somewhere 1.4 or 1.5v is fine under water for the classy? Can someone confirm


----------



## WebTourist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> What's the max voltage for under water? I read somewhere 1.4 or 1.5v is fine under water for the classy? Can someone confirm


I got 1.5 v in Valley But in some benchmarks is not stable.
1.45v my cards are 100% stable (single or SLI) .
I use skyn3trev 2 bios and Classi Voltage Tool 2.0.4.3

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/7300#post_21588462


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> You should be able to go much much higher with your memory. I'm at +450 on air for daily use. Same with your GPU, being underwater you can keep on bumping it up. If it gets unstable...add a bit more voltage until it becomes stable. Then step up your GPU a bit more, once again if it becomes unstable add more voltage. There will be a point where heat is too much, or the GPU's capabilities have been reached and you can't go any higher without artifacts or crashes. Then drop back another 10mhz or so.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi...this is my new Classi TI...and I am very, very happy with it.

I can say that "IS A OC BEAST"...this unit is able to do
[email protected],17v... Mems are in the same line too +700
without artifacts .

This is my best run on air (about 1,38v on load), the card
is able to do 1400+ by air... (I´m doing this only for testing) 



P.D. : Sorry for the capture (I´m "working" in my office), so WXP, ATI...etc,etc









Thanks, best regards.


----------



## VSG

Are you sure you are at 1.17v? Regardless, that's a great card


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Hi...this is my new Classi TI...and I am very, very happy with it.
> 
> I can say that "IS A OC BEAST"...this unit is able to do
> [email protected],17v... Mems are in the same line too +700
> without artifacts .
> 
> This is my best run on air (about 1,38v on load), the card
> is able to do 1400+ by air... (I´m doing this only for testing)
> 
> 
> 
> P.D. : Sorry for the capture (I´m "working" in my office), so WXP, ATI...etc,etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, best regards.


Sounds like a fun card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Are you sure you are at 1.17v? Regardless, that's a great card


I am betting "that is what Precision X displays"... we shall see. Either way, I would love to high jack that card.


----------



## Jabba1977

Yes, I´m sure...volts on Load (GPU-Z), about 1,19-1,20 v for precission....

I only test this with firestrike...

Yesterday I was playing War Thunder at 1,16v with 1300 Mhz...not problem 

I won the silicon lottery with this card (I think).

For more information, ASIC is 70,9% ; Hynyx Mem.

Thanks!!!


----------



## eliteone

For you guys running two power supplies, are you just bridging the 24 pin connector? I've got a 1300 watt evga psu, and she's shutting down with two 780ti's overclocked in sli. I've got an extra 1200 watt psu that I was going to add to the mix. Run one card off each would be the best?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VETDRMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Yes, I´m sure...volts on Load (GPU-Z), about 1,19-1,20 v for precission....


Only accurate way to measure this is with a DMM, but nice card regardless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> Pretty big difference between 1.212v and 1.5v though. I really don't think you should be having any problems with a 760i, as my cpu is at 1.4v and I"m running pumps/fans/ect.


Sorry, I was pointing out what it TAKES to trip the ax760i, which is quite a bit. I was still surprised to do it with a single card though, but these can pull some serious amps when cranked up!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Still rocking LGA775? Kudos friend.


Yes sir! It has been a blast dusting this old beast off and seeing what it can do with a bit of new kit! I found some new old stock Micron dominator memory for $9.95 a stick and finally got to open the old X48 up a bit. The rampage extreme is pretty fickle, but I got it about tapped out now. If you recall, running a quad and high fsb with 4GB is hard. Went as high as at 450fsb, 200 strap, 1800 DDR3 @ 7-6-6-18 1T with Trd of 5 with clocktwister set to strong. She's tapped out!

Took the old girl to the #2 spot in single card Heaven bench:

VETDRMS --- QX9650 / 4,469mhz ---- EVGA GTX 780 Ti KPE w/EK WB, 1528 / 8060 ---- 84.2 ---- 2221



And to the #16 spot in single card Firestrike Extreme (graphics score is up there with the top scores, but physics is lacking...to be expected)



Finally, this KPE seems to be a pretty solid card, but I wanted to point out something I noticed. I can achieve higher stable clocks at lower voltages on the stock bios, which I modified for TDP. The memory timings are definitely tighter and score the same at 200mhz less offset than the looser timed KPE bios.

My game stable clocks (if I keep it under 40C) at 1.36v (measured with DMM) are 1450 core and 7750 memory. This six year old box still makes a pretty stout gaming rig, but it will be getting a refresh this fall/winter, possibly Haswell-E/DDR4.


----------



## phynce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliteone*
> 
> For you guys running two power supplies, are you just bridging the 24 pin connector? I've got a 1300 watt evga psu, and she's shutting down with two 780ti's overclocked in sli. I've got an extra 1200 watt psu that I was going to add to the mix. Run one card off each would be the best?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bridging them works butt its a manual only solution

Ive use one of these before
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Add2PSU-/131146912531?pt=US_Power_Cables_Connectors&hash=item1e88f71313

this way one power button turns on both


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliteone*
> 
> For you guys running two power supplies, are you just bridging the 24 pin connector? I've got a 1300 watt evga psu, and she's shutting down with two 780ti's overclocked in sli. I've got an extra 1200 watt psu that I was going to add to the mix. Run one card off each would be the best?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the safe way to use dual psu. http://www.add2psu.com/


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> Sorry, I was pointing out what it TAKES to trip the ax760i, which is quite a bit. I was still surprised to do it with a single card though, but these can pull some serious amps when cranked up!
> Yes sir! It has been a blast dusting this old beast off and seeing what it can do with a bit of new kit! I found some new old stock Micron dominator memory for $9.95 a stick and finally got to open the old X48 up a bit. The rampage extreme is pretty fickle, but I got it about tapped out now. If you recall, running a quad and high fsb with 4GB is hard. Went as high as at 450fsb, 200 strap, 1800 DDR3 @ 7-6-6-18 1T with Trd of 5 with clocktwister set to strong. She's tapped out!
> 
> Took the old girl to the #2 spot in single card Heaven bench:
> 
> VETDRMS --- QX9650 / 4,469mhz ---- EVGA GTX 780 Ti KPE w/EK WB, 1528 / 8060 ---- 84.2 ---- 2221
> 
> 
> 
> And to the #16 spot in single card Firestrike Extreme (graphics score is up there with the top scores, but physics is lacking...to be expected)
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, this KPE seems to be a pretty solid card, but I wanted to point out something I noticed. I can achieve higher stable clocks at lower voltages on the stock bios, which I modified for TDP. The memory timings are definitely tighter and score the same at 200mhz less offset than the looser timed KPE bios.
> 
> My game stable clocks (if I keep it under 40C) at 1.36v (measured with DMM) are 1450 core and 7750 memory. This six year old box still makes a pretty stout gaming rig, but it will be getting a refresh this fall/winter, possibly Haswell-E/DDR4.


That is insanely impressive with 775. I wish I could find a good mobo for some of my old 775 chips


----------



## eliteone

thanks for the help guys, that add2psu looks exactly like what's needed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliteone*
> 
> For you guys running two power supplies, are you just bridging the 24 pin connector? I've got a 1300 watt evga psu, and she's shutting down with two 780ti's overclocked in sli. I've got an extra 1200 watt psu that I was going to add to the mix. Run one card off each would be the best?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use a plug that just turns the psu on. I have a psu attached to each gpu, and turn on the secondary psu attached to my second card ,about a second before I switch computer on. Seems to work great.


----------



## eliteone

Yup I've ordered one of those add2psu units, but until then I'll just turn my secondary psu on first manually. any risks to just bridging the 24 pin and manually turning the second psu first?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> Only accurate way to measure this is with a DMM, but nice card regardless.


I checked it with EvBot...yes!!!, I have one...









The GPU-Z not lies...









And...

¡¡¡ YES !!!, I love so much this GTX 780 ti classified. SILICON LOTTERY!!!!


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> I checked it with EvBot...yes!!!, I have one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GPU-Z not lies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...
> 
> ¡¡¡ YES !!!, I love so much this GTX 780 ti classified. SILICON LOTTERY!!!!


Voltage is going to be higher that what is displayed on evbot or any software. Only way to really know is using a DMM to read volts. Oh also GPU-Z and any other software does LIE


----------



## Jabba1977

Yeah...but I can´t checked in this way...

Only with EvBot and GPU-Z, both says "equal in values"...although EvBot is more consistent in maintain voltages...

So I guided by these values and the temps, etc, etc ... to get a rough idea ... (which I think is not entirely incorrect).

Thanks.


----------



## JottaD

Here is my 780 Ti classy SLI in a BE Mobo



what do I need more to join the club?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JottaD*
> 
> Here is my 780 Ti classy SLI in a BE Mobo
> 
> 
> 
> what do I need more to join the club?


blood sample









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## WebTourist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JottaD*


650W PSU for 2xSLI 780ti OC + 2011 CPU OC - under water... will be interesting


----------



## JottaD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> 650W PSU for 2xSLI 780ti OC + 2011 CPU OC - under water... will be interesting


looool no that was just for testing the one I will use is a 1200i


----------



## Neer

Anybody knows, will be 780 Classies included in EVGA step-up program?


----------



## WebTourist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JottaD*
> 
> looool no that was just for testing the one I will use is a 1200i


I know man... just kidding


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Yeah...but I can´t checked in this way...
> 
> Only with EvBot and GPU-Z, both says "equal in values"...although EvBot is more consistent in maintain voltages...
> 
> So I guided by these values and the temps, etc, etc ... to get a rough idea ... (which I think is not entirely incorrect).
> 
> Thanks.


1.3v in EvBOT = 1.35v idle and 1.41v 3dmark11 load with DMM.

Just checked.

Think ratios expand the higher you go.


----------



## Jabba1977

Ok, thanks...I´ll remember.

So, on air..what is a safe voltage for 24/7 put in classified tool?.

My card is able to do 1300+ at 1,16-1,17 on load (voltage values of gpu-z while passing firestrike), so I think is a very, very good card. I´m able to past fs on air at 1400-1410 +700 mem 

Best Regards.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Ok, thanks...I´ll remember.
> 
> So, on air..what is a safe voltage for 24/7 put in classified tool?.
> 
> My card is able to do 1300+ at 1,16-1,17 on load (voltage values of gpu-z while passing firestrike), so I think is a very, very good card. I´m able to past fs on air at 1400-1410 +700 mem
> 
> Best Regards.


Check your volts with a DMM and post back.

On air you should stay at 1.3 or lower. But that's actual volts, not what any software reads.


----------



## Jabba1977

I understand but I don´t have a DMM...so, I think about 1,25v on software (by air) is safe for 24/7???

Thanks.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 1.3v in EvBOT = 1.35v idle and 1.41v 3dmark11 load with DMM.
> 
> Just checked.
> 
> Think ratios expand the higher you go.


Is that on the KPE wuth the +25 mV switches on? That's a tremendous difference I never saw with either card.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> I understand but I don´t have a DMM...so, I think about 1,25v on software (by air) is safe for 24/7???
> 
> Thanks.


Yes. 1.25v should be max for air.
After that, uncomfortable territory for air imho


----------



## deafboy

It's really hard to say. It varies a lot per card. My KPE never goes close to 1.25v in the software reading but 1.326v when read with a DMM.

I'd suggest picking one up, they are helpful to have and can be had for pretty cheap. Don't need a expensive one for things like this


----------



## mrlance

Which bios is everyone using for the overclocks?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Which bios is everyone using for the overclocks?


Depends on the card and the type of overclock you going to.
Skyn3t bios is most definitely the way to go, and for the KPE there is those XOC bios to play with too.


----------



## mrlance

Thanks for the tip Kimir, I've been doing a lot of studying up on this so far and think I am going to give it a shot tonight. My plans are using the Skyn3t rev 4 bios on my gtx 780 classy, as I noticed they've increased the power target exponentially and disabled boost, which be interesting to see how everything pans out. I'll definitely post some results and share some stats after wards for sure


----------



## BroHamBone

Do I really need the thermal insulating pad for aftermarket cooling? Or can I use the one that came with the heatsinks?


----------



## mrlance

Here's a pic of the recently flashed Skyn3t rev 4 bios with gpu Z, this is all stock, so let's begin


----------



## mrlance

Now according to the memory, it states "hyrix", so we'll see what happens


----------



## DeXel

Got the replacement for my 780 Classy, and the new one has no ACX rattle







. I also noticed it had a different packaging (a white cardboard on the top with accessories). The defective was probably an old unit.

It also seems to stay cooler.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Now according to the memory, it states "hyrix", so we'll see what happens


GTX 780 Classified is a very fun card. You're on the right track with the skyn3t BIOS. They only come with either Samsung or Hynix memory, and both OC well for the most part. I like to see how far I can go on the core at stock volts (benching Valley), and then see how far I can get at 1.212v. From there it's off to the Classy tool for 1.25v and then a couple of quick runs at 1.3v or even 1.35v if I'm feeling brave.


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> When I bought my 780 Ti Classified, it did 1300MHz stock easily for a few days and started to artifact. I dropped it down to 1280MHz and all was well again, but only for about a week, until more artifating appeared. I dropped it down to 1270, and again all was fine until last night when it started artifacting in the same games and benchmarks it was fine in. Now I am at 1250MHz and all is well.. for now.
> 
> So is my card degrading over time or what?


Doubt it. Its more likely that your room ambient temperature has gone up over that time period.


----------



## Kold

Hmm.. about 5-10c. However, those clocks were with the default fan profile. Even with the fan at 100%, which brings the temperature below what it was at load, still artifacts.

I'm not mad, though. This card can do 1380 easily if it were under water. I just can't be running 1.3-1.35v into it unless I'm liquid cooling, right?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JottaD*
> 
> looool no that was just for testing the one I will use is a 1200i


And still it's not enough for benching, these 780 Ti's are power hogs








I'm using two 1200W PSU's when I bench on water, power draw from the wall maxed out at 1880W and I'm on 230V 16A


----------



## JottaD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> And still it's not enough for benching, these 780 Ti's are power hogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using two 1200W PSU's when I bench on water, power draw from the wall maxed out at 1880W and I'm on 230V 16A


Ouch I have to order one more PSU....... 2800 nok out of the wallet


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> And still it's not enough for benching, these 780 Ti's are power hogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using two 1200W PSU's when I bench on water, power draw from the wall maxed out at 1880W and I'm on 230V 16A


How many volts are you pushing on the cards?!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> How many volts are you pushing on the cards?!


Vcore GPU set: 1,4250V measured: 1,5250V
Vmem: 1,73V
PCIe: 1,114V
PWM freq: 475

CPU vcore: 1,52V

Inn addition I've got: 2x 35x pumps, 16x 1800-2000 RPM fans


----------



## deafboy

Oh yikes!!!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Oh yikes!!!


1500/2007 on GPU's and 5,2 GHz on cpu


----------



## deafboy

You clearly have more balls than I. More volts than I would care to run on water. Nice clocks though.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> You clearly have more balls than I. More volts than I would care to run on water. Nice clocks though.


A bit balls and a lot of cooling











Four radds and a water chiller does the job.


----------



## raveya

DO I have to run the classified control program the whole time when I want 1.2V or just one time in order to have permanet higher voltage?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raveya*
> 
> DO I have to run the classified control program the whole time when I want 1.2V or just one time in order to have permanet higher voltage?


When you shut down your computer, the controller resets.

Restarting your computer when you set the volts, will still keep the volts


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> And still it's not enough for benching, these 780 Ti's are power hogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using two 1200W PSU's when I bench on water, power draw from the wall maxed out at 1880W and I'm on 230V 16A


Does this count for the 780 classified to? do they draw a lot of power when overclocked....just got a superflower 1200w which i hope is enough for sli...


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> Does this count for the 780 classified to? do they draw a lot of power when overclocked....just got a superflower 1200w which i hope is enough for sli...


1200W will do fine for gaming and hard benching, for crazy benching (with cooled water or subzero LN2 style) and GPU's at 1500 MHz + you might need a second PSU.


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> A bit balls and a lot of cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four radds and a water chiller does the job.


Clean looking chiller man, do you not need insulation due to load temps?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> Clean looking chiller man, do you not need insulation due to load temps?


No need as it can only go down to approx 4C water temp, it's actually meant for aquariums but is also sold through HW-shops.


----------



## Philly_boy

For anyone who's looking for an EVBot: *LINK*


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> No need as it can only go down to approx 4C water temp, it's actually meant for aquariums but is also sold through HW-shops.


Nice setup, sweet having chiller and not having to insulate/use dielectric.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> A bit balls and a lot of cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four radds and a water chiller does the job.


Aren't the radiators having the opposite effect and actually warming up your water temp using warm ambient air. I think with a chiller you just need a big reservoir to keep the water cold. Ive never used a chiller before though so just something to think about. Looks fun


----------



## cosmomobay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philly_boy*
> 
> For anyone who's looking for an EVBot: *LINK*


The last one sold for almost $300.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Aren't the radiators having the opposite effect and actually warming up your water temp using warm ambient air. I think with a chiller you just need a big reservoir to keep the water cold. Ive never used a chiller before though so just something to think about. Looks fun


Yes the radiators would work against the chiller in normal ambient but I can turn off the fans however I usually bench with the windows open so I can utilize the cold northern air here.


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Aren't the radiators having the opposite effect and actually warming up your water temp using warm ambient air. I think with a chiller you just need a big reservoir to keep the water cold. Ive never used a chiller before though so just something to think about. Looks fun


A setup like his, where he can turn off the fans is best of both worlds, since he can run without the chiller on if needed for low demanding stuff. I have a chiller with no rads, and if I want to run without it on I have to rely on my 8 gal res not heating up too fast. I have often thought of having a rad and fan attached for those times I want to watch movies all day or something.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> A setup like his, where he can turn off the fans is best of both worlds, since he can run without the chiller on if needed for low demanding stuff. I have a chiller with no rads, and if I want to run without it on I have to rely on my 8 gal res not heating up too fast. I have often thought of having a rad and fan attached for those times I want to watch movies all day or something.


Agreed, when gaming I set the chiller to 22-23C


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> A bit balls and a lot of cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four radds and a water chiller does the job.


I've been procrastinating hooking up my aquarium chiller (same brand, 1/13 HP)... put it in series after the rads so the next thing in the loop is the cpu block??

Ands WHAT are you doing with a chiller in NORWAY ??


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> Does this count for the 780 classified to? do they draw a lot of power when overclocked....just got a superflower 1200w which i hope is enough for sli...


I'm running SLI GTX 780 Classifieds and an OCed 4770K on a 1000W Cooler Master V1000. My CPU is at 1.28v and I've benched with both cards at 1.3v on this PSU. I've also got 2x 8GB 2400MHz RAM at 1.65v, 8 fans, 2 SSDs, 3 mechanical HDs, and a Xonar STX in there.

So you should be fine.


----------



## Philly_boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosmomobay*
> 
> The last one sold for almost $300.


Yeah, Mr Too Short bought it.


----------



## strong island 1

I promise I will update the owner's list tonight. This month has been so busy and I fell really behind and have a lot of posts to go thru. I will definitely get it done tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I'm running SLI GTX 780 Classifieds and an OCed 4770K on a 1000W Cooler Master V1000. My CPU is at 1.28v and I've benched with both cards at 1.3v on this PSU. I've also got 2x 8GB 2400MHz RAM at 1.65v, 8 fans, 2 SSDs, 3 mechanical HDs, and a Xonar STX in there.
> 
> So you should be fine.


I was helping cobz with his build and his ax1200i wasn't enough for 2 cards in sli at about 1.4v. Shutdown during firestrike run everytime. adding more watts fixed it. We kind of proved to ourself an ax1200i isn't really enough for 2 classy's in sli. But 1.4v should be about 1.5v underload so between 2 cards at that voltage and overvolted cpu that is a ton of voltage used. So if you keep the voltage under like 1.4v you might be ok.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've been procrastinating hooking up my aquarium chiller (same brand, 1/13 HP)... put it in series after the rads so the next thing in the loop is the cpu block??
> 
> Ands WHAT are you doing with a chiller in NORWAY ??


I've got the chiller set up just that way, last thing before the CPU.

The combination of chiller and cold air FTW


----------



## Jenova69

Just got my two 780's last week







. Add me please.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5dq4d/
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/d7f4c/


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I promise I will update the owner's list tonight. This month has been so busy and I fell really behind and have a lot of posts to go thru. I will definitely get it done tonight.
> I was helping cobz with his build and his ax1200i wasn't enough for 2 cards in sli at about 1.4v. Shutdown during firestrike run everytime. adding more watts fixed it. We kind of proved to ourself an ax1200i isn't really enough for 2 classy's in sli. But 1.4v should be about 1.5v underload so between 2 cards at that voltage and overvolted cpu that is a ton of voltage used. So if you keep the voltage under like 1.4v you might be ok.


I am in total agreement. I rarely push past 1.25v with my cards. But if you're going to go balls out 1,000W or even 1,200W isn't going to be enough.

I've got 780 Classifieds (and I think the poster asking about the PSU was talking about 780 Classy), cobz is a baller with 780 Ti KPEs. The Tis require more power than the normal 780s (not that a 780 Classified is "normal"







).


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I am in total agreement. I rarely push past 1.25v with my cards. But if you're going to go balls out 1,000W or even 1,200W isn't going to be enough.
> 
> I've got 780 Classifieds (and I think the poster asking about the PSU was talking about 780 Classy), cobz is a baller with 780 Ti KPEs. The Tis require more power than the normal 780s (not that a 780 Classified is "normal"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


his build now has the 780 ti non kpe's, but I hear what your saying.


----------



## mrlance

Alright so after some tweaking last night, looks like I got it to +130 on the core( 1240) and +600 on the memory (1802) running the skyn3t rev 4 bios at 1.212 mV and a 100% power target running 3dmark performance bench. I've noticed that increasing the power target past 100 doesn't seem to run stable, and anything over on the core causes some screen tearing. This is Using Precision-X. my goal is to get this monster up at 1300 core and 1802 memory Stable, but we'll see what happens


----------



## Doug2507

nvm


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Alright so after some tweaking last night, looks like I got it to +130 on the core( 1240) and +600 on the memory (1802) running the skyn3t rev 4 bios at 1.212 mV and a 100% power target running 3dmark performance bench. I've noticed that increasing the power target past 100 doesn't seem to run stable, and anything over on the core causes some screen tearing. This is Using Precision-X. my goal is to get this monster up at 1300 core and 1802 memory Stable, but we'll see what happens


The power target only comes into play if the card is hitting that wall. If you're at 100% and going higher is changing the behavior of the card, then you're most likely throttling based on the power target.

OC the core and memory separately. Start with the core and then after you're done move onto the memory.

Keep an eye on both core and VRM temps. HWInfo has VRM temps. You can sometimes see VRM temps on GPU-Z as well. If you're going to use HWInfo and GPU-Z I would recommend not using the 335 drivers. For some reason the 335 drivers in conjunction with something else (no one knows for sure as far as I can tell) can cause the 780 Classy to set itself to 1.5v on the core. So watch out for that.


----------



## mrlance

I think on the first page they list the different modded bios for the classy versions, mines disabled on my 780 classy using the rev 4 bios, not sure on the ti though


----------



## mrlance

yeah that's what I did, 130 core seemed to be the most stable at 1212 mV so far, and them mem peaked out around 600(went for 650 with a crash) , buts that's also leaving power target at 100%( which in the rev 4 bios states 100%=600watts! )


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> yeah that's what I did, 130 core seemed to be the most stable at 1212 mV so far, and them mem peaked out around 600(went for 650 with a crash) , buts that's also leaving power target at 100%( which in the rev 4 bios states 100%=600watts! )


OK I didn't look at what the PT was set to at 100% on Rev.4. Your memory is beast. What's your core temp at 1.212v 1,240MHz?


----------



## colforbin

Anyway to disable the LEDs on the 780 Ti Classy?


----------



## EwokFryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colforbin*
> 
> Anyway to disable the LEDs on the 780 Ti Classy?


There is no way to disable it. Those LEDs are actually the health of the VRMs. They have to be on. Bright white means they are healthy.

Check out EVGA's forum:

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2122823
Quote:


> Also, the LEDs are meant for Ln2 cooling, according to K|ngp|n. The reason is when the nitrogen is giving off smoke, you need to be able to see if they are lit up. If a light goes out, there is a problem. I understand that may be frustrating, but you did buy a card that is specifically geared toward people that want to use Ln2 or Dry Ice cooling.
> 
> They have also stated many many times, over and over, that they will not make a way to turn them off.


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> OK I didn't look at what the PT was set to at 100% on Rev.4. Your memory is beast. What's your core temp at 1.212v 1,240MHz?


When I ran 3dmark a few different times, it sat around 60-65C load with the custom fan profile on rev 4 bios,







, that's why I'm figuring it could be something else peaking the core if temps are in good ranges. Might need to try that LLC disable mod I've been hearing about


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> When I ran 3dmark a few different times, it sat around 60-65C load with the custom fan profile on rev 4 bios,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , that's why I'm figuring it could be something else peaking the core if temps are in good ranges. Might need to try that LLC disable mod I've been hearing about


You don't need an LLC hack for the 780 Classy. The LLC hack is for cards that use the NCP4206 voltage controller, the Classified uses the CHiL 8318 voltage controller.

In addition the Classy doesn't suffer from Vdroop. Lots of people have measured core voltage with a DMM and found that the Classy actually will overshoot set voltage a bit under load, but it's very close. When you set voltage with AB / PX / Classy Voltage Tuner tool you can be fairly confident that what you're setting is close to the actual voltage.


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> You don't need an LLC hack for the 780 Classy. The LLC hack is for cards that use the NCP4206 voltage controller, the Classified uses the CHiL 8318 voltage controller.
> 
> In addition the Classy doesn't suffer from Vdroop. Lots of people have measured core voltage with a DMM and found that the Classy actually will overshoot set voltage a bit under load, but it's very close. When you set voltage with AB / PX / Classy Voltage Tuner tool you can be fairly confident that what you're setting is close to the actual voltage.


I stand corrected, lol


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> I stand corrected, lol


Just pointing that out. I share you excitement for OCing the 780 Classified. I remember when I first got the skyn3t BIOS and went to 1.212v with PX and got to 1,306MHz. It was awesome. I've found that it's a very fun card to play with. I'm waiting to see you bench at 1,306MHz+









Other benches that I like to use while OCing are Valley and Heaven.


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Just pointing that out. I share you excitement for OCing the 780 Classified. I remember when I first got the skyn3t BIOS and went to 1.212v with PX and got to 1,306MHz. It was awesome. I've found that it's a very fun card to play with. I'm waiting to see you bench at 1,306MHz+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other benches that I like to use while OCing are Valley and Heaven.


I'll have to check those out for sure then. Btw what voltage settings did you use to accomplish the 1306 overclock?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> I'll have to check those out for sure then. Btw what voltage settings did you use to accomplish the 1306 overclock?


I got to 1,306 with 1.212v with skyn3t Rev.3 (Rev.4 wasn't out at that time). It really depends on the card. I have personally experienced pretty different results with these cards. I have had some that will do 1,306MHz in their sleep, and others that struggle to get to 1,280. The one that was a really good clocker was an early 780 Classy with Elpida memory, and the memory did not OC very well. I sold that card to someone who put it on water and was able to bench over 1,400MHz with it.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Quick one on BIOS, not been keeping up with the thread&#8230;
> 
> 780 Ti classy - rev.1 - boost disabled?


Kinda off topic but.... Do you have a higher resolution version of your avatar? I've been looking for that exact picture and can't find it!


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Kinda off topic but.... Do you have a higher resolution version of your avatar? I've been looking for that exact picture and can't find it!


http://wallpaper95.com/w/14/national-geographic183-2560x1440.jpg


----------



## mrlance

Here I posted a few benchmark trials using unigine valley at stock settings. This is using the skynet rev 4 bios at 1.212V. The first page is power target, the second is clocks. If you notice on the second page the higher I go on clock, the lower my score goes. This was run at a 100% power target. On the first page once I felt I hit my max clocks, I started upping the power target. by my scribbles you can see that at 160% power target my score shoots from 3293 to 3744. Which leaves me with the conclusion the higher I clock, the leaner the available power, so the more I go, I need to adjust my power target accordingly to have the ability to draw extra power. I don't know if I'm on the money or not, but numbers don't lie in this case, so I hope I'm on the right track
P.S---- Sorry for the ****ty pics, lol


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> http://wallpaper95.com/w/14/national-geographic183-2560x1440.jpg


Awesome, thank you!!!!!!


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I'm running SLI GTX 780 Classifieds and an OCed 4770K on a 1000W Cooler Master V1000. My CPU is at 1.28v and I've benched with both cards at 1.3v on this PSU. I've also got 2x 8GB 2400MHz RAM at 1.65v, 8 fans, 2 SSDs, 3 mechanical HDs, and a Xonar STX in there.
> 
> So you should be fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I promise I will update the owner's list tonight. This month has been so busy and I fell really behind and have a lot of posts to go thru. I will definitely get it done tonight.
> I was helping cobz with his build and his ax1200i wasn't enough for 2 cards in sli at about 1.4v. Shutdown during firestrike run everytime. adding more watts fixed it. We kind of proved to ourself an ax1200i isn't really enough for 2 classy's in sli. But 1.4v should be about 1.5v underload so between 2 cards at that voltage and overvolted cpu that is a ton of voltage used. So if you keep the voltage under like 1.4v you might be ok.


I dont plan on going over 1.35v on both cards and this will be only for quick benches. Will be running them at 1.212v for 24/7 use so from what you guys say i think i will be fine with a 1200w...


----------



## cobz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> I dont plan on going over 1.35v on both cards and this will be only for quick benches. Will be running them at 1.212v for 24/7 use so from what you guys say i think i will be fine with a 1200w...


It might just be enough.... If 1.35v is under load it will be close.. If set at 1.35v you might have a problem.. Do not forget you are also powering the rest of your system with the same psu correct? I have 2 1200i's and 1 1200i could not power just the 2 cards.. But this was at 1.4v.... You will soon find out if it is enough, if its not, you will know... Hopefully you will be fine...


----------



## kirk007

How many watts can actually be transferred on those 8 pin cables? I mean they are rated at 150W, but clearly it can be much more. I think one of my cards was drawing at least 800W total. What's the limit on those?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirk007*
> 
> How many watts can actually be transferred on those 8 pin cables? I mean they are rated at 150W, but clearly it can be much more. I think one of my cards was drawing at least 800W total. What's the limit on those?


There is no real limit, they will just keep drawing more juice as the card demands it. Same with 6 pin connectors, 2 x 6pin + the pci-e slot (rated for 75W each) can easily deliver 600W + to a card.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> I dont plan on going over 1.35v on both cards and this will be only for quick benches. Will be running them at 1.212v for 24/7 use so from what you guys say i think i will be fine with a 1200w...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cobz*
> 
> It might just be enough.... If 1.35v is under load it will be close.. If set at 1.35v you might have a problem.. Do not forget you are also powering the rest of your system with the same psu correct? I have 2 1200i's and 1 1200i could not power just the 2 cards.. But this was at 1.4v.... You will soon find out if it is enough, if its not, you will know... Hopefully you will be fine...


You guys have different cards. tpwilko08 is running 780 Classifieds, not Tis. They are less power hungry than the Tis.

If I'm fine with 1000W then tpwilko08, you should be fine with 1200.


----------



## Silent Scone

I take it it's safe to flash the Ti Classy with EZ Flash? (NVFlash)


----------



## Supercharged_Z06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Kinda off topic but.... Do you have a higher resolution version of your avatar? I've been looking for that exact picture and can't find it!


Still off topic, but worthy of mention for being so freaking cool a solution for cases like this: http://www.tineye.com/

Allows for a reverse image search across the web. Simply drag and drop what you are looking for image wise (his avatar pic), then sort by biggest image found for a higher resolution pic.


----------



## JottaD

one more teaser


----------



## deafboy

Needs a couple more heatsinks


----------



## Doug2507

nvm


----------



## JM-back

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Alright so after some tweaking last night, looks like I got it to +130 on the core( 1240) and +600 on the memory (1802) running the skyn3t rev 4 bios at 1.212 mV and a 100% power target running 3dmark performance bench. I've noticed that increasing the power target past 100 doesn't seem to run stable, and anything over on the core causes some screen tearing. This is Using Precision-X. my goal is to get this monster up at 1300 core and 1802 memory Stable, but we'll see what happens


with V4 bios i can reach [email protected] & [email protected] with 1.207 mV
my card asic quality is 69.4%


----------



## JottaD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Needs a couple more heatsinks


Bought a couple of this


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JottaD*
> 
> Bought a couple of this


Copper would have been better:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012


----------



## JottaD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Copper would have been better:
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012


I know that cooper is better but will ruin the case theme that is black as silver, at least is aluminium without any paint


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I guess the copper would say "look at me" since the card is up side down.


----------



## szeged

enzotech win the performance award, now if they would sell them nickle plated lol.


----------



## VSG

So do those enzotech heatsinks work well on the non-EK block covered parts on the KPE?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> enzotech win the performance award, now if they would sell them nickle plated lol.


why not paint them in black








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> So do those enzotech heatsinks work well on the non-EK block covered parts on the KPE?


I have used it in the past and worked well. and looks like the enzo is the only brand that ppl have been used with good experience.

here is how to dark copper








How to Darken Copper

the constant heat may wash way the color but it does hold good for while.


----------



## VSG

Thanks I may get a couple of those for my KPEs


----------



## Tyhuynh

SLI GTX 780 Classified on EK FC780 Classy Blocks

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a72hc/

Firestorm:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1928544

Max Temp 37c!!


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> SLI GTX 780 Classified on EK FC780 Classy Blocks
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a72hc/
> 
> Firestorm:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1928544
> 
> Max Temp 37c!!


What are your VRM temps like?


----------



## Tyhuynh

That I have no idea lol. Is there a program that does that?


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> That I have no idea lol. Is there a program that does that?


Yes in Gpu-z in the sensors tab, near the bottom....


----------



## z0ki

Do I need to cut this thermal pad as u see in the imagine to size? The width seems spot on just a little long, if I shorten it can I just out the whole thing on without slicing it down the middle?

Also can I out thermal paste under that particular pad?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Do I need to cut this thermal pad as u see in the imagine to size? The width seems spot on just a little long, if I shorten it can I just out the whole thing on without slicing it down the middle?
> 
> Also can I out thermal paste under that particular pad?


Did you mean to post an image?


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Did you mean to post an image?


Oops I did..


----------



## z0ki

And am I supposed to cover this section that the toothpick is pointing at?


----------



## szeged

yes you are supposed to cover those.


----------



## z0ki

Ok so need to cover where that thermal pad is and cut the other thinly to cover the ones I am pointing out?

Ok to use thermal paste across all of the ones on that side? I'm assuming yes


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I used non conductive paste on everything that a thermal pad would touch, to try and help pull heat out and give full surface coverage. Also, as Szeged said, yes, cover those.


----------



## z0ki

Sweet thanks for clearing that up for me! I'll get to them now then putting the block on. Now I done it once it's easy to do and not as hard as I originally thought


----------



## DeXel

Those are doublers. They shouldn't run hot.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> And am I supposed to cover this section that the toothpick is pointing at?


Are you installing a block, or just changing the thermal pads? When you pull the hear spreader off, EVGA has them covered. I would suggest doing the same. I just cut a thin strip off the pad, leaving more than enough for the VRM, and placed that on the area you are referring to. In my mind, it keeps the heat from one item spreading to the other.

The only thing I don't like about my Ek block is that it doesn't cover the VRM close to the 8 pin plugs.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

StrongIsland1, sent you two PM when you get a second. Also, I switched from Stock Coolers over to Ek Waterblock as well.


----------



## z0ki

First gpu watercooling expedition done on a thousand dollar gpu (got ballz) haha

When I get back plates for the classy will I have to remove the block?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> 
> 
> First gpu watercooling expedition done on a thousand dollar gpu (got ballz) haha
> 
> When I get back plates for the classy will I have to remove the block?


just flip the card over so its laying flat on the block, unscrew everything but dont remove the block, then put the backplate on.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just flip the card over so its laying flat on the block, unscrew everything but dont remove the block, then put the backplate on.


Bloody good to hear! Now to order another classy or two for my 900D that I just got yesterday. Going to have some fun









Just hope two quad UT60's and a 240 Monsta will be enough rad?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Bloody good to hear! Now to order another classy or two for my 900D that I just got yesterday. Going to have some fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hope two quad UT60's and a 240 Monsta will be enough rad?


itll be more than enough


----------



## error-id10t

Is this what everyone is talking about for the VRM?

http://www.thekoolroom.com/product/mos-c10/


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Are you installing a block, or just changing the thermal pads? When you pull the hear spreader off, EVGA has them covered. I would suggest doing the same. I just cut a thin strip off the pad, leaving more than enough for the VRM, and placed that on the area you are referring to. In my mind, it keeps the heat from one item spreading to the other.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about my Ek block is that it doesn't cover the VRM close to the 8 pin plugs.


These? Well at least EK did a better job than swiftech did...


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Is this what everyone is talking about for the VRM?
> 
> http://www.thekoolroom.com/product/mos-c10/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> These? Well at least EK did a better job than swiftech did...


That would definitely be how they are installed, and the product referred to in the link above.

I have hest sinks, that are black rather than copper, and failed to pay attention and realize they didn't come with thermal tape... LoL. I have seen a lot of people talking about the Enzo Techs being used on their vrms that aren't covered by the block, and a few people just putting a fan there and blowing air across them. I am trying to devise a plan for the fan and heat sinks, because colder never hurt anything.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Copper would have been better:
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012


$37.50 shipped, ouch!
Try sidewinder computers they seem to be cheaper when it comes to copper heatsinks.

Link to all the heat sinks> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/memandvidcar.html


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> That would definitely be how they are installed, and the product referred to in the link above.
> 
> I have hest sinks, that are black rather than copper, and failed to pay attention and realize they didn't come with thermal tape... LoL. I have seen a lot of people talking about the Enzo Techs being used on their vrms that aren't covered by the block, and a few people just putting a fan there and blowing air across them. I am trying to devise a plan for the fan and heat sinks, because colder never hurt anything.


My 780 classy before I went with full blocks, I normally only use universal blocks and it's all they really need plus it saves tons of money in the long run but considering how high the Samsung memory overclocks it deserves to be water-cooled so I went with full this time around













Tri-680s using EK universal blocks,


----------



## Angrychair

i prefer my precision x with the gtx 680 classified skin


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> My 780 classy before I went with full blocks, I normally only use universal blocks and it's all they really need plus it saves tons of money in the long run but considering how high the Samsung memory overclocks it deserves to be water-cooled so I went with full this time around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tri-680s using EK universal blocks,


Those are nice! Like the way they look. I went with EK this round for aesthetics and all. Ek has been really good to me so far, as I was having a temperature issue with my cpu block. They gave advice, I used a portion of it and went against the rest, and dropped Temps way beyond what they though would happen ...

I like everything cold. I would love to try dry ice or ln2 soon.


----------



## vmanuelgm

I have two classified's in SLI with skyn3t rev2 bios.

I just wanted to ask if someone is having trouble with skyn3t's bios when activating or deactivating SLI. In my rig, act/deact causes black screen and have to reboot to recover. Once rebooted, the pc stays with previous selection (act or deact).

Reverting to ln2 original solves the problem, so I guess has to do with skyn3t's mod...

Regards.


----------



## eliteone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> I have two classified's in SLI with skyn3t rev2 bios.
> 
> I just wanted to ask if someone is having trouble with skyn3t's bios when activating or deactivating SLI. In my rig, act/deact causes black screen and have to reboot to recover. Once rebooted, the pc stays with previous selection (act or deact).
> 
> Reverting to ln2 original solves the problem, so I guess has to do with skyn3t's mod...
> 
> Regards.


I have the exact same issue, though I found just switching to the normal bios fixes it. Happens when I activate shadowplay to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> I have two classified's in SLI with skyn3t rev2 bios.
> 
> I just wanted to ask if someone is having trouble with skyn3t's bios when activating or deactivating SLI. In my rig, act/deact causes black screen and have to reboot to recover. Once rebooted, the pc stays with previous selection (act or deact).
> 
> Reverting to ln2 original solves the problem, so I guess has to do with skyn3t's mod...
> 
> Regards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliteone*
> 
> I have the exact same issue, though I found just switching to the normal bios fixes it. Happens when I activate shadowplay to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the three leds are shutting off, your PSU can't provide enough power. That is the issue I have and why I need another 1500w to run that bios.


----------



## Supercharged_Z06

Yup, I've noticed the same behavior with the Skyn3t bios with regards to SLI and going to a black screen whenever disabling or enabling SLI. Hope it gets addressed eventually as it is a bit annoying.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> If the three leds are shutting off, your PSU can't provide enough power. That is the issue I have and why I need another 1500w to run that bios.


I have a superflower platinum 1200, and only have had trouble when overclocking to 1420+ both of the cards.

So I feel it is more on the mod bios than in the power supply...

Probably will get a lepa 1600 to get rid of power limitation when ocing.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> I have a superflower platinum 1200, and only have had trouble when overclocking to 1420+ both of the cards.
> 
> So I feel it is more on the mod bios than in the power supply...
> 
> Probably will get a lepa 1600 to get rid of power limitation when ocing.


Feel what you want, but when people are running 2 corsair 1200i's so they can run their card, and others have two 1350's,yours doesn't sound all that impressive unfortunately.

Read through previous post about the power consumption with the Rev 2 bios..


----------



## VSG

Power has nothing to do with that SLI on/off causing black screening. I have had it too on the KPEs.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Power has nothing to do with that SLI on/off causing black screening. I have had it too on the KPEs.


Are the three leds shutting off?


----------



## phynce

I just mounted one of my blocks last night and wound up not putting the second little strip of tape on, the raised portion of the block in that area is only as wide as one strip (correct me if I am wrong) and if you look at the the original tape there is only two indents for the two rows of silver components. I am now considering taking it back apart, I just don't see it actually making contact and if you put paste on those then the tape enough to make contact seem like you would have a thick layer of insulation.

Thoughts?


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Feel what you want, but when people are running 2 corsair 1200i's so they can run their card, and others have two 1350's,yours doesn't sound all that impressive unfortunately.
> 
> Read through previous post about the power consumption with the Rev 2 bios..


Power Consumption in idle SLI is null.

Obviously, when overclocking and gaming or benching, the psu's are critical, but not activating/deactivating SLI, bro!!!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Are the three leds shutting off?


What 3 LEDs? There are a lot more on the classifieds.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Power Consumption in idle SLI is null.
> 
> Obviously, when overclocking and gaming or benching, the psu's are critical, but not activating/deactivating SLI, bro!!!


BRO!!! Think what you want.. try connecting another power supply and see what happens... I have a 1500w and it shuts off when I switch between SLI, as changing the BIOS and reinstalling drivers resets the SLI.

Now, heres a simple test.. No PSU Problems, I promise you that... pull up GPU-z, or plug in a probeit connector... watch the voltage at idle... switch SLI off, and watch the Voltage SPIKE to the max setting while it changes... Because, the PSU really shouldn't matter during a power spike.. even if it is *just activating sli*

I will see if my probe it will connect to both of my GPUs (may have a cooling line blocking one) and I will post a short youtube video with the results with just switching SLI on and off and then opening BF4 if you would like...

*edot. I don't have the 3 AAA's my second DMM needs, so I will test the with 2 of them tomorrow, if more tests are required. I am interested to see what happens with one card at least, so give me a few minutes to check it out and see what happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What 3 LEDs? There are a lot more on the classifieds.


Before I go full smart ass, How many lights on your card turn off when the screen blanks? There are only 5 that are specific to the Classified line up...


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> BRO!!! Think what you want.. try connecting another power supply and see what happens... I have a 1500w and it shuts off when I switch between SLI, as changing the BIOS and reinstalling drivers resets the SLI.
> 
> Now, heres a simple test.. No PSU Problems, I promise you that... pull up GPU-z, or plug in a probeit connector... watch the voltage at idle... switch SLI off, and watch the Voltage SPIKE to the max setting while it changes... Because, the PSU really shouldn't matter during a power spike.. even if it is *just activating sli*
> 
> I will see if my probe it will connect to both of my GPUs (may have a cooling line blocking one) and I will post a short youtube video with the results with just switching SLI on and off and then opening BF4 if you would like...
> 
> *edot. I don't have the 3 AAA's my second DMM needs, so I will test the with 2 of them tomorrow, if more tests are required. I am interested to see what happens with one card at least, so give me a few minutes to check it out and see what happens.
> Before I go full smart ass, How many lights on your card turn off when the screen blanks? There are only 5 that are specific to the Classified line up...


Let's assume you are right..

But why is it not happening with ln2 original, ftw2002 and xti???

I have just tried all of them, and no problem at all!!! The only one failing is skyn3t...


----------



## reb00tas

What do you guys thinking about running 1.35 v 24/7 ?
temp is 45 degrees ? over 1 hour stress test

Update:
I installed the waterblock earlier this day.

And benched.

With air settings.

But damn now i raised the gpu to 1334 mhz. And still stable at 1.212 v. according to Presision X
And 1.287v according to my multimeter.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Let's assume you are right..
> 
> But why is it not happening with ln2 original, ftw2002 and xti???
> 
> I have just tried all of them, and no problem at all!!! The only one failing is skyn3t...


Because *none* of the others have a power target of 900w per card... Rev 2 does... Exactly why it says,"*PS: If any of you start to get shutdowns LOL you know who to blame. Ed, yes him Occamrazor from Titan thread hi is the one to push me to 900W lol* " in the read me text that comes with the Bios 900w a piece means that with 2 cards, they are EXPECTING 1800 watts.. When they don't get it, they shut down to protect themselves. Therefore, the three LEDs for Core VRM and Pll (if I am not mistaken) shut off with the Rev 2 bios and work with the other ones. The other Bios are not trying to draw OMG Power.

That is why I am going to the Seoul Electronic market tomorrow to see if I can find another 1000-1500w power supply, so I can test these cards out.

The video is loaded.. I am exhausted and my hands are shaking, not to mention being cold, so the video is shaky.. sorry about that.. Hopefully you can hear what I say.. I don't like listening to myself, so I am not watching it prior to posting, lol. Also, I have a fan in my window, as I live on the top floor of my dorm and heat rises, so you will hear it in the background. That is not my computer, I promise.





 it is processing, my brain is not, I am going to get some sleep.


----------



## VSG

Dude this is happening for me with the KPEs and pretty much all 3rd party BIOS for the KPE have near unlimited power limits. Only the skyn3t BIOS has the black screening with SLI on/off. So that's why I have been telling you- this is NOT a power issue.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Dude this is happening for me with the KPEs and pretty much all 3rd party BIOS for the KPE have near unlimited power limits. Only the skyn3t BIOS has the black screening with SLI on/off. So that's why I have been telling you- this is NOT a power issue.


read my above post.. how many other BIOS are trying to eat 900w of power? Simply put? ONE.. SkyNet.... POWER = 900W's .................. 2 cards.. POWER 1800W's THAT IS A LOT!!!!!! POWER IS THE ISSUE WITH THAT....


----------



## VSG

That's only with the regular classified. For the KPE, the XOC bios can take up even more than 900W based on my power limit calculations for a single card.

Why would turning SLI on/off be influenced by power limits?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> That's only with the regular classified. For the KPE, the XOC bios can take up even more than 900W based on my power limit calculations for a single card.
> 
> Why would turning SLI on/off be influenced by power limits?


I guess because it uses power to turn it on and off... Hence, your PSU is your limit, not the actual power limit. If a 1400w supply is trying to pump out 1800w, plus the rest of the operating system, or say it takes 1500 when coming from idle, that is Still more than 1400... See the issue? If it can't get enough power, it black screens... Hence the warning from Skyn3t himself....


----------



## VSG

Then explain why this does not happen with the XOC BIOS which has a higher max power limit from what I have seen. My PSU(s) have not been an issue- I have tested with dual 1200W PSUs for my setup.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> read my above post.. how many other BIOS are trying to eat 900w of power? Simply put? ONE.. SkyNet.... POWER = 900W's .................. 2 cards.. POWER 1800W's THAT IS A LOT!!!!!! POWER IS THE ISSUE WITH THAT....


A card can only try to eat 900W of power if the voltage is cranked up enough to allow it, If only running up to 1.5V or so the card simply can't pull that much juice. The power limit is just a limit, you could set it to 2000W & it wouldn't make any difference to the card except make it show a lower max power used in monitoring software.


----------



## VSG

^Yup! I think we are just trying to see if skyn3t had any idea why this blackscreening was happening with his BIOS. Nothing to do with power usage or limits.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Then explain why this does not happen with the XOC BIOS which has a higher max power limit from what I have seen. My PSU(s) have not been an issue- I have tested with dual 1200W PSUs for my setup.


Give me two Kingpins and I will check it and find out.


----------



## VSG

lol sure


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> read my above post.. how many other BIOS are trying to eat 900w of power? Simply put? ONE.. SkyNet.... POWER = 900W's .................. 2 cards.. POWER 1800W's THAT IS A LOT!!!!!! POWER IS THE ISSUE WITH THAT....


Well the XOC bios for the KPE is pretty much unlimited so it would be happening with that one also. The XOC bios will allow as much power as the card wants.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol sure


Flashing Rev 2 with the dmm connected. Will update in a few.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> ^Yup! I think we are just trying to see if skyn3t had any idea why this blackscreening was happening with his BIOS. Nothing to do with power usage or limits.


Same opinion..

Hey, geggeg, the kingpin uses the same ek gpu block for classified???

Thanks.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Idling at 1.085 after switching bios to Rev 2, restarting the computer and then enabling SLI... From .894... Does that say anything at all? My screens blacked out when I enabled...

To me, that signifies it is trying to draw more power for some reason... I could be completely wrong, and if so, I apologize.. But for now, I think this bios is attempting to draw more power than the others, even at idle.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Same opinion..
> 
> Hey, geggeg, the kingpin uses the same ek gpu block for classified???
> 
> Thanks.


Yup, same EK 780 Classy block.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yup, same EK 780 Classy block.


Thanks again.

I have just grabbed one from EVGA Europe to have a try...

Hope it will overclock better than simple Classy so I am able to reach 1500+...


----------



## Tyhuynh




----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> I have just grabbed one from EVGA Europe to have a try...
> 
> Hope it will overclock better than simple Classy so I am able to reach 1500+...


Depending on your temps and volts applied, you can likely do 1500+ on Valley (assuming you have an average KPE binned core). Average is 1450ish on Valley I think.


----------



## phynce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Idling at 1.085 after switching bios to Rev 2, restarting the computer and then enabling SLI... From .894... Does that say anything at all? My screens blacked out when I enabled...
> 
> To me, that signifies it is trying to draw more power for some reason... I could be completely wrong, and if so, I apologize.. But for now, I think this bios is attempting to draw more power than the others, even at idle.


From memory after reboot if you look in the mini dump folder there will be a log with Bccode D1 a driver issue if it were power related psu would ocp


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phynce*
> 
> From memory after reboot if you look in the mini dump folder there will be a log with Bccode D1 a driver issue if it were power related psu would ocp


No minidump file for today. the last one was 21 Mar


----------



## NamesLucky

After hearing about the sli switch shutdown I worried as I switched into sli with the rev4 skynet bios. However I did not have any blackout, and sli enabled perfectly. For reference, it was at stock volts 100% ppwer target, with 2 750w corsairs. Does switching to lower power target help?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NamesLucky*
> 
> After hearing about the sli switch shutdown I worried as I switched into sli with the rev4 skynet bios. However I did not have any blackout, and sli enabled perfectly. For reference, it was at stock volts 100% ppwer target, with 2 750w corsairs. Does switching to lower power target help?


They're talking about 780 Ti Classy not 780 Classy.

Changing the power target won't do anything. The power target just allows the card to draw a certain amount of power, but only if it needs it.


----------



## ViTosS

Is there any difference in the new BIOS from this link?

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=&model=GTX+780+Ti&interface=&memType=&memSize=

I have the 80.80.34.00.80 and there is one 80.80.34.01.80 with more TDP like it says in details, because my Classy sucks so much in OC, I can't get even +60Mhz stable on the core...


----------



## Tyhuynh

So I'm using classy voltage tuner. Increase to 1.27500 and I'm getting 1200core/1394boost 1701memory!! Love it!!


----------



## error-id10t

I find that if you don't want to overvolt per-say, then just raising the PWM frequency up by 1 notch allows you to raise clocks and remain stable.


----------



## z0ki

I put the classy ekwb on my card yesterday (awaiting on other stuff before I can connect it) I have a question that kind of crossed my mind and I am hoping of you friendly lot will be able to correct me.

When I was on air and doing benches I'll get 75c on air (around 32c ambient though very humid) I could get 1267mhz benches were stable but crashes I'm some games and this was on 1.212v. Now that I will have water running through my card(s) would that mean it is likely to actually be stable at 1267mhz @ 1.212v? Or does that just mean I got a crap card lol.

When i raised the voltage slightly higher on air through the overvolting tool I believe it was 1.2580v it was stable.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I put the classy ekwb on my card yesterday (awaiting on other stuff before I can connect it) I have a question that kind of crossed my mind and I am hoping of you friendly lot will be able to correct me.
> 
> When I was on air and doing benches I'll get 75c on air (around 32c ambient though very humid) I could get 1267mhz benches were stable but crashes I'm some games and this was on 1.212v. Now that I will have water running through my card(s) would that mean it is likely to actually be stable at 1267mhz @ 1.212v? Or does that just mean I got a crap card lol.
> 
> When i raised the voltage slightly higher on air through the overvolting tool I believe it was 1.2580v it was stable.


The drop in about 35'C load could very well make your card stable @1267Mhz with 1.21v.

Colder is good!


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The drop in about 35'C load could very well make your card stable @1267Mhz with 1.21v.
> 
> Colder is good!


I guess that's a positive then.. I never water cooled gpu's before so still trying to figure out the ins and outs. In saying that I did put the block on my card yesterday quite easily and wasn't difficult at all lol.

I'm obviously wanting to get as much as possible out of the card under water, just can't wait to get the second in there once the price drops from $979 yes it cost that much in Australia lol. I may get the second from Amazon I reckon considering its under $600 I think.

If I can pull 1380 or 1400 I'll be happy









What is the max voltage from the over voltage tool that is safe for 24/7 use?


----------



## Lukas026

finally finished my build with KPE





In month or two I will try my first WC setup


----------



## PhazeDelta1

Anyone have a bios mod for the 770 Classified ACX?


----------



## yunshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I find that if you don't want to overvolt per-say, then just raising the PWM frequency up by 1 notch allows you to raise clocks and remain stable.


That sounds interesting to mess around with, is that more or less "safer" than increasing voltage or the same? I forget what exactly PWM does.


----------



## sidekisk

I have 2 780Ti Kingpins. I flashed both to the LN2 and this is what I get.




These are close to the limits of what I can get out of the cards.

Card 1 core clocks to 1345 or so and card 2 only clocks to 1071 or so. Originally, the cards were swapped, I switched them to see if it was something other then the cards. I got the same OCing results when the cards were in their original locations. I've tested each one on its own and still get the same results.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidekisk*
> 
> I have 2 780Ti Kingpins. I flashed both to the LN2 and this is what I get.
> 
> These are close to the limits of what I can get out of the cards.
> 
> Card 1 core clocks to 1345 or so and card 2 only clocks to 1071 or so. Originally, the cards were swapped, I switched them to see if it was something other then the cards. I got the same OCing results when the cards were in their original locations. I've tested each one on its own and still get the same results.


you do realize that the voltage tuner in Precision X doesn't control voltage, correct? It has been checked against the actual core voltage readings, and when attempted to adjust, it doesn't actually adjust at all.


----------



## sidekisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> you do realize that the voltage tuner in Precision X doesn't control voltage, correct? It has been checked against the actual core voltage readings, and when attempted to adjust, it doesn't actually adjust at all.


Even if thats the case, it still doesn't explain the lack of OCing on card 2.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidekisk*
> 
> Even if thats the case, it still doesn't explain the lack of OCing on card 2.


Never implied that.. Never even came close to attempting to state anything near that or even mentioned overclocking.. I simply referred to voltage.


----------



## sidekisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Never implied that.. Never even came close to attempting to state anything near that or even mentioned overclocking.. I simply referred to voltage.


Sorry, my mistake.


----------



## NvidiaFan29

For the life of me I can't seem to flash my bios. I enter command window in Windows. Type in nvflash --protectoff. Hit enter. Followed by nvflash -4 -5 -6 780ti.rom. Hit enter. But then I get the error I/O error cannot open file 780ti.rom. Does anyone know what I am doing wrong?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaFan29*
> 
> For the life of me I can't seem to flash my bios. I enter command window in Windows. Type in nvflash --protectoff. Hit enter. Followed by nvflash -4 -5 -6 780ti.rom. Hit enter. But then I get the error I/O error cannot open file 780ti.rom. Does anyone know what I am doing wrong?


Are you opening the command prompt with elevated/administrator privilege? Right click command prompt, and choose "run as administrator" then repeat what you did!


----------



## NvidiaFan29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Are you opening the command prompt with elevated/administrator privilege? Right click command prompt, and choose "run as administrator" then repeat what you did!


On my desktop I have a folder titled "classified". In it I have the new bios (780ti.rom), NVflash, nvflash32.sys, nvflash64.sys. In this folder I hold shift and click on an empty space, then I select "open command window here" and click it. This opens up command window and I type in what I wrote in the post above. I didn't see any option to run as admin, right clicking on it just brings up the command window.

http://s794.photobucket.com/user/ten_years_gone_1/media/classified_zpsbc2ff283.png.html

http://s794.photobucket.com/user/ten_years_gone_1/media/classified1_zpse4bcdb5c.png.html

http://s794.photobucket.com/user/ten_years_gone_1/media/classified2_zps0e5ba3f0.png.html


----------



## NvidiaFan29

This is the error message

http://s794.photobucket.com/user/ten_years_gone_1/media/classified4_zpsb934c696.png.html


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaFan29*
> 
> This is the error message
> 
> http://s794.photobucket.com/user/ten_years_gone_1/media/classified4_zpsb934c696.png.html


First, your picture is tiny and doesn't pull up to be able to read the text, stop using print screen shots, and sstart use Snipping Tool.. Every Windows based computer has it in the accessories under the start menu. only a snip what you want to show.. Please re-snip the error message so it is readable. from the looks of it, you aren''t typing the full command code or you are typing it in wrong with what you are describing.

Next:

Move the Classified folder into the C:/ Drive, not on the desktop. Change the file name to nvflash (Should look like picture at the bottom) and once you do that, read the rest..

All Commands:

Start menu - Search - (Type in) Command Prompt Once it pulls up Right click it and "Pin to start menu" so you never have too search for it again.

In Command prompt type chdir C:/nvflash

(C:/nvflash should come up.)

Type nvflash --protect off

NVFlash -4 -5 -6 780ti.rom (DO NOT LEAVE NVFLASH OFF OF THE BEGINNING)

select yes when it asks. Doing it this way will save you trying to figure out how to get command prompt to open properly... It is a silly set up the other way, and this way, you can make a folder of 780Ti rom files with different BIOS, and select which you want to use and either leave it in the NV flash folder, or you can copy and paste when you are ready to change them, guaranteeing that you don't flash the wrong one at the time you flash.

*NVflash Folder on C:/ do not place in another folder, just click into the C:drive, and make an NVFlash folder*



*This is how command strings should look and what the screen looks like when using snip it to collect screen samples*.


----------



## NvidiaFan29

I followed your steps but still got the error message.

http://s794.photobucket.com/user/ten_years_gone_1/media/picture_zps4a376d3a.png.html


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaFan29*
> 
> I followed your steps but still got the error message.
> 
> http://s794.photobucket.com/user/ten_years_gone_1/media/picture_zps4a376d3a.png.html


Where did you get the rom from? Was it your stock bios?


----------



## NvidiaFan29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Where did you get the rom from? Was it your stock bios?


Classified skyn3t bios rev.2 is the bios. I just renamed it to 780ti.rom

I accidentally opened the bios with notepad. And now all .rom files are automatically converted to notepad. Do you think that is the root of this?

http://s794.photobucket.com/user/ten_years_gone_1/media/Capture_zps254f463e.png.html


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaFan29*
> 
> Classified skyn3t bios rev.2 is the bios. I just renamed it to 780ti.rom
> 
> I accidentally opened the bios with notepad. And now all .rom files are automatically converted to notepad. Do you think that is the root of this?
> 
> http://s794.photobucket.com/user/ten_years_gone_1/media/Capture_zps254f463e.png.html


Redownload it and leave the name as is. I wouldn't change it, because the directory may be looking for something else. Type in the full name as it is downloaded skyn3t-classyti-vbios-db-official.rom or be if you decide to keep boost enabled. you are "Supposed" to use a rom renaming tool from what I can find. Just changing the name isn't the best as you can tell at this point.

Just junk the 780Ti.rom, as it may have corrupted it when you changed it.

As for the opening it with notepad... I doubt it has much to do with it, but if you can clear that setting, it may help. I honestly don't know as I have never even attempted to open a rom file.


----------



## NvidiaFan29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Redownload it and leave the name as is. I wouldn't change it, because the directory may be looking for something else. Type in the full name as it is downloaded skyn3t-classyti-vbios-db-official.rom or be if you decide to keep boost enabled. you are "Supposed" to use a rom renaming tool from what I can find. Just changing the name isn't the best as you can tell at this point.
> 
> Just junk the 780Ti.rom, as it may have corrupted it when you changed it.
> 
> As for the opening it with notepad... I doubt it has much to do with it, but if you can clear that setting, it may help. I honestly don't know as I have never even attempted to open a rom file.


This time after putting in nvflash --protect off

I got the following
http://s794.photobucket.com/user/ten_years_gone_1/media/5_zps3ccdc2ae.png.html

AND


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaFan29*
> 
> For the life of me I can't seem to flash my bios. I enter command window in Windows. Type in nvflash --protectoff. Hit enter. Followed by nvflash -4 -5 -6 780ti.rom. Hit enter. But then I get the error I/O error cannot open file 780ti.rom. Does anyone know what I am doing wrong?


It's quite simple buddy. You have a space between -4 -5 -6 when it should be -4-5-6. So to recap,

1. nvflash --protectoff
2. nvflash -4-5-6 (NO spaces between numbers)
3. nvflash 780ti.rom.
4. Profit.


----------



## NvidiaFan29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> It's quite simple buddy. You have a space between -4 -5 -6 when it should be -4-5-6. So to recap,
> 
> 1. nvflash --protectoff
> 2. nvflash -4-5-6 (NO spaces between numbers)
> 3. nvflash 780ti.rom.
> 4. Profit.


OH MY FREAKING GOD IM SUCH AN IDIOT. Been cracking my head against the wall since yesterday over this and you come along and solve it in 2 seconds. Got rid of the spaces and flased the bios successfully.

Thanks so much to you and Scarelt-tech for taking the time out of your Saturday to help a dullard out.


----------



## gatesmarch

No problem man...happy oc'ing.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaFan29*
> 
> OH MY FREAKING GOD IM SUCH AN IDIOT. Been cracking my head against the wall since yesterday over this and you come along and solve it in 2 seconds. Got rid of the spaces and flased the bios successfully.
> 
> Thanks so much to you and Scarelt-tech for taking the time out of your Saturday to help a dullard out.


Glad you got it sorted out.

When I saw you had spaces in the command line, I thought you were doing it to clarify what you are typing here on the forum.


----------



## Ludamister

Mind adding me to the list?

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wzhwy/

I'm curious as to why the voltages aren't listed?


----------



## UNOE

How much do you think the power draw is on one card at lets say 1.4v

Not system wide wattage, But I'm asking how much just one card at 1.4v and 1350 core clock would pull in wattage from the wall?


----------



## VETDRMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> How much do you think the power draw is on one card at lets say 1.4v


Seeing 700watts from the wall At 1.36v and 1422 core.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> Seeing 700watts from the wall At 1.36v and 1422 core.


Well how much is that for just the card. Not system wide ?


----------



## VETDRMS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Well how much is that for just the card. Not system wide ?


I think it was around 40 amps on the 12v rail to the card plus assumed 75 watts from pcie so probably 500-550 watts to just the card. These are very power hungry!

I tripped the OCP on my 760i at 1528 core and 1.5v.


----------



## UNOE

hmmm


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> How much do you think the power draw is on one card at lets say 1.4v
> 
> Not system wide wattage, But I'm asking how much just one card at 1.4v and 1350 core clock would pull in wattage from the wall?


When I did my compulsory benches I used Classy tool @ 1.42v and PWM @ 400 which drew 600W TDP. I've got no tools to see true power or volts so I'd say if you just put 1.4v and get to 1350MHz then you're close to 550W.. anyone disagree?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> It's quite simple buddy. You have a space between -4 -5 -6 when it should be -4-5-6. So to recap,
> 
> 1. nvflash --protectoff
> 2. nvflash -4-5-6 (NO spaces between numbers)
> 3. nvflash 780ti.rom.
> 4. Profit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaFan29*
> 
> OH MY FREAKING GOD IM SUCH AN IDIOT. Been cracking my head against the wall since yesterday over this and you come along and solve it in 2 seconds. Got rid of the spaces and flased the bios successfully.
> 
> Thanks so much to you and Scarelt-tech for taking the time out of your Saturday to help a dullard out.


Glad you got it sorted out. I am going to post my command lines, because I always put the spaces in and it always works. Lol



Like I said, I always put the spaces in, as instructed through the NVFlash instructions, and it always works, lol.. also, notice that I have -i0 at the beginning.. dual cards in SLI, so -i0 is card one and -i1 is card two  You should get another card so you can use that command line :-D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaFan29*
> 
> This time after putting in nvflash --protect off
> 
> I got the following


What you typed when you replied... nvflash --protect off (Notice the space between protect and off.. there is no command for that, so it was giving you the instructions..) if you type in NVFlash, it gives instructions.

Go back and give it a try with the spaces in -4 -5 -6 and you will see that you never made it to that point. I also now know that it works without the spaces, which is handy, lol. Just remember, NVFlash has a read me file with every step labeled one by one, except the chdir command... always refer back to them when you start and everything will go smooth. Isn't it all a fun and frustrating learning event? I actually walked away from my computer the first time after not typing nvflash at the beginning each time.. took me nearly 20 minutes to figure out that little bit.



Remember all of this for next time.


----------



## sidekisk

Add me please.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/93py3/


----------



## reb00tas

Can I be added ?








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hm3y4/


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

What would everyone say the best option for a water-cooled bios is?


----------



## dagan

Revision 4 skyn3t bios 780 Classified "NO Ti" with this bios if I adjust the voltage on it's actually shows lower vs the Stock Ln2 bios on gpu z.

is this normal?


----------



## reb00tas

Is there any Way i Can make afterburner show mv instead of +-mv ? So example 1200mv instead of +100


----------



## killerhz

all right have had this card for a few weeks now, got a day off of work so want to over clock and flash my bios. where are the best guides to flash and start overclocking. I have a 780 Classified any help in the right direction would be appreciated.

edit also, i know i have to save current bios but when using GPUz i get this...


----------



## 88hurst

So quick question here. When I flash my bios I always just put the bios and nvflash in the same folder. Then I just drag the bios on top of the nvflash and it automatically opens the command window and flashes the bios. Well I guess after I type "y" to continue. Is there something wrong with doing it that way instead of having to type the commands?


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Glad you got it sorted out. I am going to post my command lines, because I always put the spaces in and it always works. Lol


That's bizarre! I went through the exact same ordeal that he did, and the solution was my last ditch effort of not spacing between the #'s. It is strange because even the instructions on this forum have a space.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> all right have had this card for a few weeks now, got a day off of work so want to over clock and flash my bios. where are the best guides to flash and start overclocking. I have a 780 Classified any help in the right direction would be appreciated.
> 
> edit also, i know i have to save current bios but when using GPUz i get this...


First page of this thread tells you everything you need to know and has the downloads you need. 1. Download Nvflash, 2. Download your bios file, I recommend Skynet Rev 4. 3. Switch your card to LN2. 4. Backup your current bios using Nvflash. 5. Flash new bios. 6.Profit.

You would also be better off renaming the bios to something simple.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> That's bizarre! I went through the exact same ordeal that he did, and the solution was my last ditch effort of not spacing between the #'s. It is strange because even the instructions on this forum have a space.


I didn't even know it would work without the spaces lol. I did notice that the reason for his last error was the space when typing protectoff, which was instead typed protect off causing it to give instructions rather than starting the flash process. Once he removed that one space everything started working. I guess that is what NV flash would call semantics lol


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> First page of this thread tells you everything you need to know and has the downloads you need. 1. Download Nvflash, 2. Download your bios file, I recommend Skynet Rev 4. 3. Switch your card to LN2. 4. Backup your current bios using Nvflash. 5. Flash new bios. 6.Profit.
> 
> You would also be better off renaming the bios to something simple.


i have downloaded nvflash but that also will not back up my bios i get an error



what do you mean switch my card to LN2

thanks for the help so far cheers...

edit also where do i get *Skynet Rev 4. 3*


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> i have downloaded nvflash but that also will not back up my bios i get an error
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean switch my card to LN2
> 
> thanks for the help so far cheers...
> 
> edit also where do i get *Skynet Rev 4. 3*


If your Bios Switch is set to Normal (green led lit on the back of the card) you need to switch it to the right, for LN2 (red led will light up)

The switch is slightly to the left of the 8 pin power supplies. It is a tiny white switch.

You should never over write the normal bios, that way if your card needs an RMA it will go through. If you overwrite all bios options, then it is not going to be good for RMA.


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> If your Bios Switch is set to Normal (green led lit on the back of the card) you need to switch it to the right, for LN2 (red led will light up)
> 
> The switch is slightly to the left of the 8 pin power supplies. It is a tiny white switch.
> 
> You should never over write the normal bios, that way if your card needs an RMA it will go through. If you overwrite all bios options, then it is not going to be good for RMA.


got it and now i started to overclock and got this so far


----------



## Mydog

Just wondering if I should add another PSU for 24/7 use here as the rig pulls close to 1100W from the wall while gaming.

Did some testing of the power draw on my rig, stock vs OC'ed and made two vids of it. Sorry about the bad quality and not commenting in English but I made this first for a Norwegian forum.
Stock:



OC'ed


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> How much do you think the power draw is on one card at lets say 1.4v
> 
> Not system wide wattage, But I'm asking how much just one card at 1.4v and 1350 core clock would pull in wattage from the wall?


Look at what PX is reporting for your power usage (power target graph). I did some math in a post a good while back that shows that the number PX shows is reasonably accurate. So just look at your power target graph in PX and go from there.

If your max target is 150% and the bios as a 900 watt TDP, then at 100%, you are pulling 600 watts, 50% is 300 watts. Remember that you'll still be off from actual, so if your doing this for PSU sizing or something, add some cushion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Just wondering if I should add another PSU for 24/7 use here as the rig pulls close to 1100W from the wall while gaming.
> 
> Did some testing of the power draw on my rig, stock vs OC'ed and made two vids of it. Sorry about the bad quality and not commenting in English but I made this first for a Norwegian forum.


I don't think you need it. 1100 from the wall is probably around 1000 for the system and you have a 1200 watt PSU. Unless you are getting shutdowns or having voltage spikes, I would keep things how they are.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> Look at what PX is reporting for your power usage (power target graph). I did some math in a post a good while back that shows that the number PX shows is reasonably accurate. So just look at your power target graph in PX and go from there.
> 
> If your max target is 150% and the bios as a 900 watt TDP, then at 100%, you are pulling 600 watts, 50% is 300 watts. Remember that you'll still be off from actual, so if your doing this for PSU sizing or something, add some cushion.
> I don't think you need it. 1100 from the wall is probably around 1000 for the system and you have a 1200 watt PSU. Unless you are getting shutdowns or having voltage spikes, I would keep things how they are.


I mentioned this the other day and was told that it didn't make sense the power was going up. The purpose was mentioned that with a 1200 Watt PSU, the cards were causing black screens.. Funny.. At 100% pulling 600w.... I guess that proves what I was saying. Thanks for that


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Could this be anything? I know you aren't applying 1.5 volts at the start, but it makes sense that if you are telling the bios to run at 900w that at 100% is still going to be 600w, which a 1200i couldn't support. Most 3rd party BIOS aren't trying for that much power out of the gate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Dude this is happening for me with the KPEs and pretty much all 3rd party BIOS for the KPE have near unlimited power limits. Only the skyn3t BIOS has the black screening with SLI on/off. So that's why I have been telling you- this is NOT a power issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> A card can only try to eat 900W of power if the voltage is cranked up enough to allow it, If only running up to 1.5V or so the card simply can't pull that much juice. The power limit is just a limit, you could set it to 2000W & it wouldn't make any difference to the card except make it show a lower max power used in monitoring software.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I don't think you need it. 1100 from the wall is probably around 1000 for the system and you have a 1200 watt PSU. Unless you are getting shutdowns or having voltage spikes, I would keep things how they are.


I know that the 1200W PSU is enough but I don't have much headroom for higher 24/7 clocks. My cooling can easily handle higher clocks on both GPU's and CPU but then I need to ad another PSU.
Even with the current 4.7 GHz 1.375 vcore on CPU OCP kicks inn if I raise the vcore in software on the GPU's to 1.35V or above.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I know that the 1200W PSU is enough but I don't have much headroom for higher 24/7 clocks. My cooling can easily handle higher clocks on both GPU's and CPU but then I need to ad another PSU.
> Even with the current 4.7 GHz 1.375 vcore on CPU OCP kicks inn if I raise the vcore in software on the GPU's to 1.35V or above.


I thought you were happy with where you were at. Sorry about that. If you are running out of power (blank screens), then yeah, supplement your PSU. Your Corsair wouldn't be the first that didn't meet it's rating that has been discussed in this thread. Definantly a good idea on your part as a PSU is a whole lot cheaper than a bunch of RMA's or repurchased components.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I mentioned this the other day and was told that it didn't make sense the power was going up. The purpose was mentioned that with a 1200 Watt PSU, the cards were causing black screens.. Funny.. At 100% pulling 600w.... I guess that proves what I was saying. Thanks for that


Your welcome.

That is three 1200 watt PSUs now that I know of that can't run dual TiCs with overvolt. I know MrTooShort is running two on a 1300 watt supernova at 1.35 volts IIRC with no issues. Two of the 1200s that failed at voltages at or lower than 1.35 were Corsair. If the one you are talking about is a Corsair, that would make all three.

For two TiCs with a moderate overvolt, I wouldn't go lower than a quality 1300 watt (EVGA supernova would be my pick). If I was running a ton of fans, pumps, HDDs, etc off of it as well, I would consider more, or a secondary PSU as well. Dead components are no fun.

I have pulled 1000 watts from the wall at bench voltages with one card. TiCs are certainly hungry little monsters.


----------



## rolandduursma

Hello Club!

Long time subscriber and daily reader, but this is my first post.
Please add me to the club 






Other pictures of my watercooled rig can be found here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club/3610#post_22034055

Currently i'm running the Classy 780 (non Ti) on 1380MHz @ 1.30V
Temps are around 45-50 degrees celsius while playing BF4.

Owned may cards in the past but this card is the beast!


----------



## tpwilko08

Well got the Super Flower 1200W in now and its made a massive difference coil whine has now gone from both of my cards, i had before from just gaming on bf4... Now its time to see what i can get this cards overclocked to...



You will have to excuse the mess surrounding it had been a long day of draining loop and building back up.

Just need to tidy up some of the wires at the bottom and top.


----------



## rolandduursma

I was wondering, since a a few people in this thread are using heavy PSU's >1000 Watts, how can you predict/calculate how much power the GPU will draw from the PSU when using OC?
Are there any rules or formula's we can use?
I use a Corsair TX750M for only one Classy 780. OC'd to [email protected] My CPU (3770K) is OC'd to 4,7GHz.
Should i upgrade to >1000W PSU to get more volts in my GPU or is the 750 watt enough?
Oh, the TX750 provides 62Amps on the 12V rail.


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandduursma*
> 
> I was wondering, since a a few people in this thread are using heavy PSU's >1000 Watts, how can you predict/calculate how much power the GPU will draw from the PSU when using OC?
> Are there any rules or formula's we can use?
> I use a Corsair TX750M for only one Classy 780. OC'd to [email protected] My CPU (3770K) is OC'd to 4,7GHz.
> Should i upgrade to >1000W PSU to get more volts in my GPU or is the 750 watt enough?
> Oh, the TX750 provides 62Amps on the 12V rail.


I have a classy 780, running 1.35v, and an i5 at 1.4v off one 750w corsair. It works great. I have even went up to 1.45v on gpu without problems. If you plan to go for benchmarks at 1.5v, I can't guarantee it will work, but I would bet it would be ok. In terms of formulas I think most people just times the tdp of their cards by what the modded bios allows. However some people have measured via kill a watt device.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandduursma*
> 
> Hello Club!
> 
> Long time subscriber and daily reader, but this is my first post.
> Please add me to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other pictures of my watercooled rig can be found here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club/3610#post_22034055
> 
> Currently i'm running the Classy 780 (non Ti) on 1380MHz @ 1.30V
> Temps are around 45-50 degrees celsius while playing BF4.
> 
> Owned may cards in the past but this card is the beast!


Looks good.


----------



## z0ki

Guys will a standard 780 Classified backplate fit on a 780 Ti Classified?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Guys will a standard 780 Classified backplate fit on a 780 Ti Classified?


Yep!


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Yep!


Awesome. I thought that was the case as the holes seemed to be the same for the screws. Gonna go pick one up.

Can't wait to get all the rest of my wc gear so I can get my 900D build up and running


----------



## Psistorm

Hey everyone, I recently set up my tri-SLI 780 Ti Classified rig and am absolutely loving it. The cards are crazy fast! My concern is, my primary GPU is reaching ridiculously high temps during benchmarking or gaming (120Hz surround). I am on the stock ACX cooling on all three cards temporarily, but, they are in an open-air test bench case, next to a wide open window with all fans at 100% and an industrial floor fan helping to promote airflow. GPU1 will get as hot as 95C during Heaven benchmark on extreme preset. On Crysis 3 it doesn't go past 91C which isn't too bad but still higher than I'd like to see. I thought having the fans cranked at 100% would make a difference but heck, it's still nearly hitting the max GPU temperature with the fans consistently at 100%. I know this is simply a factor of having the cards sandwiched in 3-way SLI, but does anyone have any ideas? I can't seem to find anyone else with more than two of the regular 780 Ti Classifieds in SLI on stock cooling. Core clock, memory clock, and voltage are all at stock settings as I'm afraid to do any OC'ing to these with the temps that GPU1 is reaching. The other two GPU's stay at much more reasonable temps. Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psistorm*
> 
> Hey everyone, I recently set up my tri-SLI 780 Ti Classified rig and am absolutely loving it. The cards are crazy fast! My concern is, my primary GPU is reaching ridiculously high temps during benchmarking or gaming (120Hz surround). I am on the stock ACX cooling on all three cards temporarily, but, they are in an open-air test bench case, next to a wide open window with all fans at 100% and an industrial floor fan helping to promote airflow. GPU1 will get as hot as 95C during Heaven benchmark on extreme preset. On Crysis 3 it doesn't go past 91C which isn't too bad but still higher than I'd like to see. I thought having the fans cranked at 100% would make a difference but heck, it's still nearly hitting the max GPU temperature with the fans consistently at 100%. I know this is simply a factor of having the cards sandwiched in 3-way SLI, but does anyone have any ideas? I can't seem to find anyone else with more than two of the regular 780 Ti Classifieds in SLI on stock cooling. Core clock, memory clock, and voltage are all at stock settings as I'm afraid to do any OC'ing to these with the temps that GPU1 is reaching. The other two GPU's stay at much more reasonable temps. Any help is much appreciated!


Do you have any non conductive TIM sitting around? If not, shoot me an email and I will shoot you a tube of MX-4 over. It may just need a little TIM loving as it isn't the most beautiful Tim job in the world that comes from the factory.

P. S. What are the other Temps?


----------



## Psistorm

I just did some more testing and it appears that during gaming (Crysis 3 in surround was what I used to test it), all three cards will start out at 1163MHz boost clock, then my primary GPU (GPU1) will slowly creep towards 95 degrees C, it will hit 95 then all of the cards will slowly throttle down to an equilibrium of roughly ~1020-1036MHz. GPU1 will stay at 95C throughout the entire gaming session, and it will just keep the clocks of all the GPU's down to their stock, non-boost clock. I'm really hoping that it is just a faulty card, but my instincts are telling me that this is the downfall of sandwiched GPUs in SLI. I always read that the reference design coolers are better for 3-way or 4-way SLI, but I thought that it wouldn't be as much of an issue with the fans all at 100%. I'm learning the hard way why mostly everyone uses waterblocks for high-end systems.

Worst case scenario I'll just return these classifieds and go with quad-SLI reference 780 TI's. Although, I do love the classifieds. They look great in my case/with my rig in general. I've read a lot of mixed reviews on how well the 780 Ti Classifieds overclock, but when I was using just a single GPU it was overclocking very well, even on the stock BIOS. Well, I hope someone can chime in here with some advice. Thanks guys.


----------



## Psistorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Do you have any non conductive TIM sitting around? If not, shoot me an email and I will shoot you a tube of MX-4 over. It may just need a little TIM loving as it isn't the most beautiful Tim job in the world that comes from the factory.
> 
> P. S. What are the other Temps?


Hey there, thanks for the reply - I was just typing my second post out before I noticed yours. Thanks for the offer man, I really love how helpful this community is. I actually do have a massive tube of MX-4, I just put this PC together a few days ago and I used MX-4 to paste the CPU. Hopefully you're right! Oddly enough, before I moved the computer into the second room (which has MUCH more airflow and is next to an open window + industrial floor fan lol), I believe that I didn't see the temps go that high. I could be wrong and will need to do more testing to make 100% sure but it sure does seem odd that GPU1 is getting THAT hot. It will actually hit 96 for a very short second before it throttles the clocks down and hovers back to 95.

GPU1 Max: 96
GPU2 Max: 79
GPU3 Max: 56

I wish all of them would run as cool as GPU3!









Edit: Also, right now after just idling for a bit with the fans at 100%, GPU1 is at 33, GPU2 29, and GPU3 26. Although I'm not sure if this matters much since the GPU's are just idling.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psistorm*
> 
> Hey there, thanks for the reply - I was just typing my second post out before I noticed yours. Thanks for the offer man, I really love how helpful this community is. I actually do have a massive tube of MX-4, I just put this PC together a few days ago and I used MX-4 to paste the CPU. Hopefully you're right! Oddly enough, before I moved the computer into the second room (which has MUCH more airflow and is next to an open window + industrial floor fan lol), I believe that I didn't see the temps go that high. I could be wrong and will need to do more testing to make 100% sure but it sure does seem odd that GPU1 is getting THAT hot. It will actually hit 96 for a very short second before it throttles the clocks down and hovers back to 95.
> 
> GPU1 Max: 96
> GPU2 Max: 79
> GPU3 Max: 56
> 
> I wish all of them would run as cool as GPU3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also, right now after just idling for a bit with the fans at 100%, GPU1 is at 33, GPU2 29, and GPU3 26. Although I'm not sure if this matters much since the GPU's are just idling.


Try repasting it, and see if it helps. I would definitely try that, as there are only a few screws and it only takes a few minutes. If nothing else, you only burn a few minutes of time before sending it back. Have you considered selling them? You may be able to get a few pennies to help pay for new cards.


----------



## Kimir

It is known that in SLI the top card run hotter. I've experienced it with both 580 and 680 SLI on air. About 10 to 20°c at worse.
That's why I goes back to watercooling and will never go back now, I just can't handle to see a temp higher than 65°c.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandduursma*
> 
> Hello Club!
> 
> Long time subscriber and daily reader, but this is my first post.
> Please add me to the club
> 
> Other pictures of my watercooled rig can be found here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club/3610#post_22034055
> 
> Currently i'm running the Classy 780 (non Ti) on 1380MHz @ 1.30V
> Temps are around 45-50 degrees celsius while playing BF4.
> 
> Owned may cards in the past but this card is the beast!


That's really nice, welcome. I love the blue color of the tubes against the black. Please post a gpuz validation when you get a chance. Thanks.


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandduursma*
> 
> I was wondering, since a a few people in this thread are using heavy PSU's >1000 Watts, how can you predict/calculate how much power the GPU will draw from the PSU when using OC?
> Are there any rules or formula's we can use?
> I use a Corsair TX750M for only one Classy 780. OC'd to [email protected] My CPU (3770K) is OC'd to 4,7GHz.
> Should i upgrade to >1000W PSU to get more volts in my GPU or is the 750 watt enough?
> Oh, the TX750 provides 62Amps on the 12V rail.


Lets say
TDP 100% = 600w. With gpushark (Detailed mode) you can see current used in %. You maybe use about 100% = 600w. And out of the wall you are taking a total of 800w so system use 200w

I would say that your 750 needs an upgrade. on 100% load its 750w minus 19%/15% = 607,5/637,5 - (115Vac/230Vac) total watts.

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/tx750w.html


----------



## rolandduursma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That's really nice, welcome. I love the blue color of the tubes against the black. Please post a gpuz validation when you get a chance. Thanks.


Here you go: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cehy9/

Thanks in advance!

Cheers, Roland


----------



## rolandduursma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> Lets say
> TDP 100% = 600w. With gpushark (Detailed mode) you can see current used in %. You maybe use about 100% = 600w. And out of the wall you are taking a total of 800w so system use 200w
> 
> I would say that your 750 needs an upgrade. on 100% load its 750w minus 19%/15% = 607,5/637,5 - (115Vac/230Vac) total watts.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/tx750w.html


Thanks but GpuShark in Detailed mode shows me 170% with EVGA OC Scanner...
And TDP 100% = 600 Watts? Are you sure? I've read it is about 350 Watts for one card.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandduursma*
> 
> Thanks but GpuShark in Detailed mode shows me 170% with EVGA OC Scanner...
> And TDP 100% = 600 Watts? Are you sure? I've read it is about 350 Watts for one card.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's not recommended to use OC Scanner or any Furmark derivatives with GTX 780. It puts them under an incredible amount of power draw load that they will never see and there have been cases of Furmark killing GTX 780s.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Guess I'll join too
> 
> 780 Classy
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mek9c/
> 
> Also if you could please tell me if there is a Vdroop fix for the Classy or not..??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike813*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/u4b95/
> 
> just did a litttle overclocking
> 
> add me to the list please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abraxas601*
> 
> Proud new owner of a pair of EVGA 780 Ti Classifieds,
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/66mam/
> 
> Replaced a three year old AMD Watercooled Tri-Fire setup (2 x 6950, 1 x 6970)
> 
> Probably the longest running GPU setup I've ever had. It served me well on my 2560x1600 monitor but it was time to upgrade.
> 
> Now to get familiar with the Classy's on air before I add them to my loop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> I'm with you bro. 1300/1303MHz is RIGHT as the edge of stable for me @1.212v in the LN2 bios. I set my profiles and the highest I am gonna run the card for daily use will be 1270MHz and most of the time at 1200MHz or stock. My memory is a monster as I can run it at +400. If I do +500, I get green artifacting. I have not even bothered to try +450. I ran a bunch of Vallley runs with just the memory OCed to +100, +200, +300, and +400. Between +0 and +400 there was a 2FPS increase, lol. It's almost pointless. The one thing I did notice was at +200 or higher, my lowest FPS was 10FPS higher. So +200 is my sweet spot.
> 
> Also for the thread OP, here is my GPU-Z validation:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kf67p/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Please add me to the list of owners!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/86xxu/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dnic41*
> 
> New owner here, please add me: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5w5cw/
> 
> This card barely fits in my case. I can't even snap the slot pins closed! Definitely will be upgrading to a full tower on my next build.
> 
> Can someone point me where to start on modding the card? I see the files on the first page, but not 100% sure where to go with them or which ones.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowstang93*
> 
> Trying to get in the Classified owners club.
> Is this all I need?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9dy5a/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrCupra*
> 
> Hey guys, i am kinda new to gpu overclocking. So i need some advice.
> 
> I have downloaded nvflash and skyn3trev2 bios.
> But there are two files in the bios.zip. which one do i need to flash?
> Thanks,
> 
> MrCupra
> 
> and for the record: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dpxsp/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Just got my 780 Ti Classy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-z validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fsc7q/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliteone*
> 
> Can I join the club? Loving these cards by the way, absolutley awsome.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2q2ye/
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2q2ye/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> Became the proud owner of a 780 classified back in november.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v4bcs/
> 
> Asics quality 75.7%
> 
> Elpida memory
> 
> Then i added a second card a week ago
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7wzq8/
> 
> Asics quality 81.6%
> 
> Samsung Yayy!!
> 
> Both are watercooled, my question is can i run the memory at different frequencies in sli?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inelastic*
> 
> I'd like to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation
> I have the EK Waterblock and EVGA backplate on order, but they're both on backorder so it'll be some time before I get them. In the mean time, I had to re-route my loop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> Ok, got me another classy to add me to the list (again). This time, the K1NGP1N.
> 
> Umm, yeah, that's the bad boy sandwiched between my Titan monsters - to be used a PhysX card for now until I figure out what to do with it. (don't shoot me) This Titan rig has hit the Top 20 on 3DMark single and SLI charts, for both graphics and overall system score.
> 
> In case you are wondering, yes you do want the fastest GPU you can afford as your PhysX card: http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2078139
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bbfy/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidekisk*
> 
> Add me please
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4yhe6/
> 
> Loving these Kingpins


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draugr*
> 
> add me please!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/eyzwp/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludamister*
> 
> *http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cnx9z/*
> 
> I'm having issues trying to overclock my card. Should I use Afterburner or PrecisionX? Also, I noticed the Classified Voltage program. Do I need that while I'm running on air or is the max +63 voltage in both programs fine enough? Lastly, is there anyway to change how the sliders show the additional clocks? I'm so used to a whole number as oppose to just "+X" where X is just some minuscule number in comparison.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dominusdevicis*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3mhh6/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> No, it isn't that high. I did a test in the KPE owner's thread with both my cards and it is usually 0.03-0.06 v higher at max. It differs from card to card of course!


My kingpin with both switches on and pwm at 600khz it jumps from 1.4v-1.6v. With both switches off it goes from 1.4v-1.5v. This is with using the evbot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JottaD*
> 
> Here is my 780 Ti classy SLI in a BE Mobo
> 
> what do I need more to join the club?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> SLI GTX 780 Classified on EK FC780 Classy Blocks
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a72hc/
> 
> Firestorm:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1928544
> 
> Max Temp 37c!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> Can I be added ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hm3y4/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandduursma*
> 
> Here you go: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cehy9/
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Cheers, Roland


Ok list updated. If I missed anyone please let me know or if you want anything changed. Please post a gpuz validation if you haven't already. Thanks.


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> My kingpin with both switches on and pwm at 600khz it jumps from 1.4v-1.6v. With both switches off it goes from 1.4v-1.5v. This is with using the evbot.
> 
> Ok list updated. If I missed anyone please let me know or if you want anything changed. Please post a gpuz validation if you haven't already. Thanks.


You forgot me. Thanks!


----------



## rolandduursma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> It's not recommended to use OC Scanner or any Furmark derivatives with GTX 780. It puts them under an incredible amount of power draw load that they will never see and there have been cases of Furmark killing GTX 780s.


Ok thanks! Didn't know that!


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandduursma*
> 
> Thanks but GpuShark in Detailed mode shows me 170% with EVGA OC Scanner...
> And TDP 100% = 600 Watts? Are you sure? I've read it is about 350 Watts for one card.


Oh. Didnt notice you Got the 780 non ti. Hmm in the readme for the 780ti skyn3t bios rev2 they write 100% TDP is equal to 600 watts and 200% to 900watts. I use This Way to calculate how much power my card is using


----------



## vmanuelgm

Hello guys.

Anyone having stabililty issues with 780ti classies sli (2way) with vsync disabled??

I used skyn3t bios, 1212.rom, and 1212a, with same result. Unstability after some minutes in games like Crysis 3.

Could it be power related?? I tried 2 power supplies to overclock over 1420, but with an oc of 1202 I dont think my Lepa G1600 is not enough.

Have the sli under water on a rampage iv black with 0602 bios and a 4930k overclocked to 4,7.

With ln2 original seems there is no problem.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jenova69

Forgot me. Thank you!


----------



## Tyhuynh

I'm trying to go tri sli with 2 classy 780 and a gigabyte 780. I have installed hypersli, but my maximus vi formula doesn't detect the gigabyte.. Everything is plugged and secured. Any ideas?


----------



## WebTourist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> I'm trying to go tri sli with 2 classy 780 and a gigabyte 780. I have installed hypersli, but my maximus vi formula doesn't detect the gigabyte.. Everything is plugged and secured. Any ideas?


Maximus VI formula support 3 way crossfire but doesn't support 3 way SLI. Only 2 or quad SLI (2 x nvidia 690).
That's way you have only one SLI bridge.


----------



## vmanuelgm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmanuelgm*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> Anyone having stabililty issues with 780ti classies sli (2way) with vsync disabled??
> 
> I used skyn3t bios, 1212.rom, and 1212a, with same result. Unstability after some minutes in games like Crysis 3.
> 
> Could it be power related?? I tried 2 power supplies to overclock over 1420, but with an oc of 1202 I dont think my Lepa G1600 is not enough.
> 
> Have the sli under water on a rampage iv black with 0602 bios and a 4930k overclocked to 4,7.
> 
> With ln2 original seems there is no problem.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I answer myself.

One of the classies is defective. I am gonna send it back to reseller.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> You forgot me. Thanks!


Could you do me a favor and post your gpuz validation again. Thanks, sorry.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jenova69*
> 
> Forgot me. Thank you!


I got you, I must have not hit multi quote on your post. Sorry.


----------



## Jenova69

Thank you! So other than temps is there anything i need to watch for when raising the voltage on these cards past 1.212v? I set up my pc in the garage to run some benches last night and the highest temps i saw was [email protected] I'm using the stock cooler but the ambient temps are super low this time of year. Would i be alright going to 1.3-1.35v as long vrm and core temps stay in check?


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Could you do me a favor and post your gpuz validation again. Thanks, sorry.


Is something up with the old one? Just wondering.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/aws29/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> Maximus VI formula support 3 way crossfire but doesn't support 3 way SLI. Only 2 or quad SLI (2 x nvidia 690).
> That's way you have only one SLI bridge.


He tried to use HyperSLI (the hack) to make it work. Still no idea why it doesn't even detect it.

Does it detect Gigabyte card by itself?


----------



## Tyhuynh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> I'm trying to go tri sli with 2 classy 780 and a gigabyte 780. I have installed hypersli, but my maximus vi formula doesn't detect the gigabyte.. Everything is plugged and secured. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Maximus VI formula support 3 way crossfire but doesn't support 3 way SLI. Only 2 or quad SLI (2 x nvidia 690).
> That's way you have only one SLI bridge.
Click to expand...

So hypersli wouldn't work? Also why doesn't my mobo detect the gigabyte now when it used to before? The gigabyte powers on normally and plugged in securely. Just no detection by bios of windows.
So before I found out about hypersli and installed it, my mobo detects the 3rd card running at x4, and windows detects 3x 780 but can't sli any. Now the 3rd card won't be detected....?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jenova69*
> 
> Thank you! So other than temps is there anything i need to watch for when raising the voltage on these cards past 1.212v? I set up my pc in the garage to run some benches last night and the highest temps i saw was [email protected] I'm using the stock cooler but the ambient temps are super low this time of year. Would i be alright going to 1.3-1.35v as long vrm and core temps stay in check?


I've benched at 1.3 and 1.35 (very quick runs) on air. I find that voltage doesn't seem to be the limiting factor on air. After a certain point I can't go higher with the frequency, even adding more voltage. I think from this thread and my own experiences that the higher you go on the voltage, the lower you have to keep the temps for stability. It sounds like your garage is pretty chilly so try it out.

There are many buried posts about the 780 Classified where people were stuck at 1280 or 1306 and couldn't go higher on air. Then they switched to water and were able to get to 1400.

For quick benches on air with good temps I would say don't worry about 1.3 or 1.35. For anything other than that on air I would try to keep it at 1.25 or lower.


----------



## NvidiaFan29

What are some good temps for gaming with the 780 ti. Right now I have the voltage set to about 1.26 and Im getting about 75 on the core and 69 on memory. Obviously air cooled.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaFan29*
> 
> What are some good temps for gaming with the 780 ti. Right now I have the voltage set to about 1.26 and Im getting about 75 on the core and 69 on memory. Obviously air cooled.


That seems pretty standard. With a custom fan curve you can probably knock off another 5C if you're not already using one.


----------



## error-id10t

Could someone please confirm this either way, I'm planning on skipping the next gen completely so for now I'm just doing small OC and using PWM. What I'd like to know is what is the "real voltage".

If using AB only and raising that by 100, you get the usual 1.21v. This doesn't give me a very nice overclock at all.

So I use the Classy tool and simply put 1.225v and 312 PWM. This has allowed another 3 steppings at least, still raising it to see where BF4 stops liking it.

tl;dr, how much higher is this 1.225v + 312 PWM vs. 1.212v + 260 PWM?


----------



## NvidiaFan29

Do you guys know if the Kraken G10 is compatible with classified PCB's?


----------



## FireBird1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaFan29*
> 
> Do you guys know if the Kraken G10 is compatible with classified PCB's?


Yes it is. But you will need to completely remove the heat plate or you will need to modify it if you want to keep it on.


----------



## FireBird1989

As I promised I will share my experince with the Kraken G10 on my GTX 780 Classified.

Yesterday I mounted the G10 on my Classy with a modification on the heat plate so the AIO block could fit (cuted the 4 posts arouond the GPU). The heat plate is very important to keep for VRM temps. I combined the Corsair H105 with the G10 which is a nice combo. (150€ for both)

I was able to OC my card before on AIR to 1380MHz core with 1.35V with fan speed set to 100% which is very, very noisy. Temps. were at 85C.

Now on water I can OC to 1410MHz core with 1.38V and 7200MHz on memory with 1.72V. Both fans under load spin at 1800RPM which is not loud at all as was before with the ACX cooler. Temps. are at 23C idle and max I saw was 60C under load under this OC. VRM temps. max I saw was 75C. I switched the stock NZXT fan with a silent Noctua NF-B9 on 1600RPM as the stock one is very poor in quality.

I will add photos (3Mark Firestrike score) after I get home from work. I did 13100+ graphic score.

So the G10 is a very nice alternative to the custom blocks (which costs 105€ only the block). The only bad thing of the G10 is if the card you have dont have some VRM cooling, then you need to put some heatskins on them as the fan alone is not enough.

To get the most out of the Classy water is a must and the G10 is a cheap variant to go for. I recommend it highly for those on a strict budget or for those that dont want to mess with custom watercooling.

I will try to go for 1450MHz core as I still have some voltage left (till 1.45V) and the thermals are not an issue anymore.


----------



## King PWNinater

What frames do you get in games like BF4?


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBird1989*
> 
> As I promised I will share my experince with the Kraken G10 on my GTX 780 Classified.
> 
> Yesterday I mounted the G10 on my Classy with a modification on the heat plate so the AIO block could fit (cuted the 4 posts arouond the GPU). The heat plate is very important to keep for VRM temps. I combined the Corsair H105 with the G10 which is a nice combo. (150€ for both)
> 
> I was able to OC my card before on AIR to 1380MHz core with 1.35V with fan speed set to 100% which is very, very noisy. Temps. were at 85C.
> 
> Now on water I can OC to 1410MHz core with 1.38V and 7200MHz on memory with 1.72V. Both fans under load spin at 1800RPM which is not loud at all as was before with the ACX cooler. Temps. are at 23C idle and max I saw was 60C under load under this OC. VRM temps. max I saw was 75C. I switched the stock NZXT fan with a silent Noctua NF-B9 on 1600RPM as the stock one is very poor in quality.
> 
> I will add photos (3Mark Firestrike score) after I get home from work. I did 13100+ graphic score.
> 
> So the G10 is a very nice alternative to the custom blocks (which costs 105€ only the block). The only bad thing of the G10 is if the card you have dont have some VRM cooling, then you need to put some heatskins on them as the fan alone is not enough.
> 
> To get the most out of the Classy water is a must and the G10 is a cheap variant to go for. I recommend it highly for those on a strict budget or for those that dont want to mess with custom watercooling.
> 
> I will try to go for 1450MHz core as I still have some voltage left (till 1.45V) and the thermals are not an issue anymore.


Good going mate, very solid performance of AIOs on gpus.. such a cost effective way to cool the gpu down. However the tubes get abit too messy for me.

Interested in some gaming results, as I had to drop 100hz to be able to run bf4 without crashing


----------



## varthx

Hey guys, just finished my Classified 780ti build. Check it out!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1477195/350d-black-white-build-log/


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Nice build


----------



## reb00tas

How much power can I max provide to my card via the 8 pin connecters

And what will happen if i hit the wall ? System reset ?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> How much power can I max provide to my card via the 8 pin connecters
> 
> And what will happen if i hit the wall ? System reset ?


Your card can try and draw as much watts as it wants through an 8 pin connector. Where you'll run into problems is if your have a multiple rail psu you can trip ocp and your psu will shut off.
The 75w for 6pin and 150w for 8pin is just the standard. They can draw much more than that if needed.


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Your card can try and draw as much watts as it wants through an 8 pin connector. Where you'll run into problems is if your have a multiple rail psu you can trip ocp and your psu will shut off.
> The 75w for 6pin and 150w for 8pin is just the standard. They can draw much more than that if needed.


Okey thanks for the fast reply.

Its because my card is using about 500 watts now. And i read that 8 pin is 150w each. So thats 300 + 75 from pci-e.

I got the Evga 1300G2 PSU, so I will try push it to the wall now


----------



## FireBird1989

Here is the 3DMark Firestrike run.



I can't go any higher than 1410MHz without artifacting no matter the voltage I add.

So this is my card limit and I am happy with it.









I will give you FPS stats as soon as I get more time to play with games.


----------



## Ovrclck

It's been a while since I've overclocked my cards. What's the best method in bringing your cards back to stock speeds after a bench run? Defaults on px then bring down the voltage with evbot?


----------



## Mandalore

I would like to be in the club,EK watercooled 780 ti K|ngp|n edition @1500mhz core and 7200mhz on memory. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9x4h7/


----------



## varthx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Nice build


Thank you!


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaFan29*
> 
> Do you guys know if the Kraken G10 is compatible with classified PCB's?


I was waiting for my last pack of heatsinks, but here is mine!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s861.photobucket.com/user/BroHamBone/media/imagejpg1_zpse67599f4.jpg.html
http://s861.photobucket.com/user/BroHamBone/media/imagejpg2_zps1bb859c8.jpg.html


----------



## z0ki

Please tell me I put the thermal pad on the right spot on the backplate for the classy?

When I look where the thermal pad will line up on the card it's no touching anything lol


----------



## Tyhuynh

The same spot you put the vrm thermal pad. Don't put it in the indentation.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> The same spot you put the vrm thermal pad. Don't put it in the indentation.


I put it on the raises bit between the two screw holes.. Hopefully that's right?

As I said when I look to see where it lines up on the card it doesn't touch anything


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I put it on the raises bit between the two screw holes.. Hopefully that's right?
> 
> As I said when I look to see where it lines up on the card it doesn't touch anything


Was it the thicker of the pads, and how far away is it from touching?


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Was it the thicker of the pads, and how far away is it from touching?


I only got one pad with my backplate.. I think the 780 classified and the 780ti classified you place thermal pads in 3 places apposed to one, so I ordered more thermal pads and will do it that way as occamrazer suggests.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I only got one pad with my backplate.. I think the 780 classified and the 780ti classified you place thermal pads in 3 places apposed to one, so I ordered more thermal pads and will do it that way as occamrazer suggests.


I got an Ek block and it came with two different pad sizes, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I got an Ek block and it came with two different pad sizes, so I wasn't sure.


Well this is the backplate i bought

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-backplates/nvidia-geforce-series/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-backplate-black-rev-2-0.html

and this is the installation manual

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109868683.pdf

And according to Ed from Skyn3t he said 3 thermal pads needs to be placed, under that particular backplate there are 3 cut-out grooves and it lines up with exactly what he drawn up..

I think the 780 Classified and 780Ti Classified has a slightly different layout on the PCB of things that need to be cooled


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Well this is the backplate i bought
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-backplates/nvidia-geforce-series/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-backplate-black-rev-2-0.html
> 
> and this is the installation manual
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109868683.pdf
> 
> And according to Ed from Skyn3t he said 3 thermal pads needs to be placed, under that particular backplate there are 3 cut-out grooves and it lines up with exactly what he drawn up..
> 
> I think the 780 Classified and 780Ti Classified has a slightly different layout on the PCB of things that need to be cooled


I just installed both my backplates last night. I too just installed the strip from what the instructions stated. So that's wrong?









Edit: Luckily I have extra 1mm pads lying around. Will add the two extra.


----------



## the54thvoid

Hi all,

I'm not new but i've never posted before. I was (still am) a Titan owner and have read literally every page of that forum and also a few here. I have the SVL7 bios on my Titan and recently bought a Classified 780Ti Hydro Copper (price was far better than getting and ACX and adding EK blocks).

My Problem is I have flashed the Skyn3t boost disabled BIOS but the voltage is stuck at 1.087 and causing massive instability. I can't adjust it via afterburner - do i need to use Precision instead?

My card was overclocking on the standard volts (1.17) at 1254MHz and stable in all benches. I figure if i can get the voltage unlocked she'll go far but having these issues is a show stopper.









Thankfully the 'normal' bios is untouched.


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Hello Guys,

I have made a terrible mistake, I screwed up... Litterally. I received my EK block and backplate. I unplugged my card from the tower and began unscrewing the screws. All went right until the very last one. It was screwed very toughly and I had a hard time trying to unscrew it.

Unfortunately, I stripped the screw and it is now impossible to fit any screw driver in it... Please Guys if someone have any idea how to get rid of this last screw please tell me !!

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## DeXel

I usually use some pliers if something like that happens. Just be careful.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have made a terrible mistake, I screwed up... Litterally. I received my EK block and backplate. I unplugged my card from the tower and began unscewing the screws. All went right until the very last one. It was screwed very toughly and I had a hard time trying to unscrew it.
> 
> Unfortunately, I stripped the screw and it is now impossible fit any screw driver in it... Please Guys if someone have any idea how to get rid of this last screw please tell me !!
> 
> Thanks a lot guys


Some guys have had luck putting a rubber band over the screwdriver tip to get a stripped screw moving, next best option is an ez out (a tool just for stripped screws, can be had at most hardware & tool shops).
In extreme cases, a drill bit just a touch smaller than the thickness of the screw (threaded part, not the head), & drill the sucker out.


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the54thvoid*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm not new but i've never posted before. I was (still am) a Titan owner and have read literally every page of that forum and also a few here. I have the SVL7 bios on my Titan and recently bought a Classified 780Ti Hydro Copper (price was far better than getting and ACX and adding EK blocks).
> 
> My Problem is I have flashed the Skyn3t boost disabled BIOS but the voltage is stuck at 1.087 and causing massive instability. I can't adjust it via afterburner - do i need to use Precision instead?
> 
> My card was overclocking on the standard volts (1.17) at 1254MHz and stable in all benches. I figure if i can get the voltage unlocked she'll go far but having these issues is a show stopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully the 'normal' bios is untouched.


After burner does not work for me.

Using evga's

You use, Skyn3t rev 2 ?

According to my voltmeter afterburner does not do anything.. I dont know why








If yes i use same bios. Never had problems..


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the54thvoid*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm not new but i've never posted before. I was (still am) a Titan owner and have read literally every page of that forum and also a few here. I have the SVL7 bios on my Titan and recently bought a Classified 780Ti Hydro Copper (price was far better than getting and ACX and adding EK blocks).
> 
> My Problem is I have flashed the Skyn3t boost disabled BIOS but the voltage is stuck at 1.087 and causing massive instability. I can't adjust it via afterburner - do i need to use Precision instead?
> 
> My card was overclocking on the standard volts (1.17) at 1254MHz and stable in all benches. I figure if i can get the voltage unlocked she'll go far but having these issues is a show stopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully the 'normal' bios is untouched.


For the ti classy the limit should be about 1.5v and a little higher load if you sent pwm to 600khz. if you flash a custom bios on these cards you should use the classified software controller to set the voltages. Honestly I never tried using precision x or afterburner to set any of my voltages for any of my classified cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have made a terrible mistake, I screwed up... Litterally. I received my EK block and backplate. I unplugged my card from the tower and began unscrewing the screws. All went right until the very last one. It was screwed very toughly and I had a hard time trying to unscrew it.
> 
> Unfortunately, I stripped the screw and it is now impossible to fit any screw driver in it... Please Guys if someone have any idea how to get rid of this last screw please tell me !!
> 
> Thanks a lot guys


like ftw said a rubber band is a good trick. Also I rescued a stripped screw once by using one of those small torque screw drivers. They are shaped really funny and once worked good for me.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> According to my voltmeter afterburner does not do anything.. I dont know why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If yes i use same bios. Never had problems..


Doesn't AB raise it to 1.21v or is that just fake?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Doesn't AB raise it to 1.21v or is that just fake?


I always thought even with a custom bios precision x and ab will get you to 1.2v and anything higher you need the classy software tool. But I never touch the voltages in those programs for my classy's. I always use my evbot


----------



## the54thvoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> After burner does not work for me.
> 
> Using evga's
> 
> You use, Skyn3t rev 2 ?
> 
> According to my voltmeter afterburner does not do anything.. I dont know why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If yes i use same bios. Never had problems..


Yeah, Rev 2. Boost disabled and clock at 1085 base. AB did nothing, which is a shame as it was a miracle worker on the Titan with over volting. I've actually now dl'ed Precision and it's working a treat so far, volts up to 1.21v. Looks like AB has outlived it's usefulness, at least for this card.

Cheers.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I just installed both my backplates last night. I too just installed the strip from what the instructions stated. So that's wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Luckily I have extra 1mm pads lying around. Will add the two extra.


There are 2 places on the backplate where the thermal pads go. They aren't cutouts they are actually raised areas. They are just meant to draw heat from the pcb, they don't actually sit on any components. One spot is the same size as the included thermal pads but much skinnier and the other little spot is fat like the thermal pads but much shorter.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> There are 2 places on the backplate where the thermal pads go. They aren't cutouts they are actually raised areas. They are just meant to draw heat from the pcb, they don't actually sit on any components. One spot is the same size as the included thermal pads but much skinnier and the other little spot is fat like the thermal pads but much shorter.


Appreciate the reply! I don't think I can go wrong by adding tape to these spots as well.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Appreciate the reply! I don't think I can go wrong by adding tape to these spots as well.


Yeah that's what I was told that those areas need to be covered. If you look underneath the backplate you will see 3 long oval circled areas? If you line that up with the pcb, it eexactly lines up with the red squared areas in the image so I think laying it on thoe areas first on the backplate lay it down screw it up and then unscrew it just to make sure it's left sa dent in all the right areas as shown in the diagram


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Doesn't AB raise it to 1.21v or is that just fake?


I have not used AB or PX for voltage control since probably last December. But at the time I was able to use both to raise voltage on my 780 Classified to 1.212v. I know it was working because I was able to get higher clocks after raising the voltage. At that time I was on a skyn3t BIOS.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Appreciate the reply! I don't think I can go wrong by adding tape to these spots as well.


I know this looks horrible but these are the 2 areas where the pads go.


----------



## strong island 1

They end up sitting right here and here. They are just meant to draw some heat from the pcb. They are placed right on the backside of the vrm sections. ek's manual is wrong.


----------



## z0ki

Is Ed from skyn3t wrong too?







he did the original diagram for me yesterday on what needs to be covered. May as well cover the whole thing







hahah


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I always thought even with a custom bios precision x and ab will get you to 1.2v and anything higher you need the classy software tool. But I never touch the voltages in those programs for my classy's. I always use my evbot


Well that makes more sense then..

With AB alone I was stuck @ 1228MHz with BF4 but using Classy tool @ 1.22v and 312PWM get's me to 1293MHz. Sure low volt and MHz numbers especially under water but not the point. So glad I bought this card instead of reference otherwise I'd have lost the lottery completely and been stuck!!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Is Ed from skyn3t wrong too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did the original diagram for me yesterday on what needs to be covered. May as well cover the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahah


I'm not saying anyone is wrong, I'm just stating what is correct. Since the 780 classy and ti classy share same pcb I have done this install like 10 times. they are just meant to pull some heat from the hot areas of the pcb, they aren't meant to touch any components.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Is Ed from skyn3t wrong too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did the original diagram for me yesterday on what needs to be covered. May as well cover the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahah
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying anyone is wrong, I'm just stating what is correct. Since the 780 classy and ti classy share same pcb I have done this install like 10 times. they are just meant to pull some heat from the hot areas of the pcb, they aren't meant to touch any components.
Click to expand...

How's this?







@strong, your information would be a great addition to OP. What do you think?









Sent from Note 3


----------



## Lu(ky

Hey guys I am planning on flashing my BIOS to one of the following EVGA 780 Classified skyn3t rev.3 bios or rev.04 bios which BIOS should I pick is my first question.

Second is how should I flash it through EVBOT or NVFLASH tool?
I have 2 x EVGA GTX 780 Classified Cards to flash. My current specs below and currently on stock air and will be switching to Hydro Block very soon that I already have.

Thanks


----------



## Ovrclck

Okay just finished my second card and mounted. I'm sure either method is fine. I doubt anyone can notice the temp difference from either method. Set it and forget it.


----------



## gatesmarch

Okay guys here's my situation. I finally got a PSU worthy of running this card, coming from a Corsaire 500W. It's a Seasonic X-Series 850W Gold. (I've never bought such a nice power supply...the accessories and packaging and quality of the build were jaw dropping). Now I'm able to run a nice stable 1293 core, 7000 memory (Hynix chips). I'm using Skynet v4, power limit 200, 1.275mv. I'm also on air. Now as soon as I bump up to 1306mhz, this thing artifacts like crazy on 3Dmark 11. It's perfectly fine on Heaven for 30 minutes straight. I kept stepping up the voltage until I hit 1.35mv and it's still artifacting, albeit a bit less. Temp is at 70c when this happens. Keep in mind I'm always at 65-68c on Heaven, never hitting 70.
Now I've already ordered my tubing connectors, ek pump/reservoir, ek radiator, etc. Next month I'll have enough to get the water block...but I'm wondering if it's even worth it to put this under water. Do you think I'll be able to get this thing stable just by cooling it a bit more, 70c doesn't seem like excessive heat.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Hey guys I am planning on flashing my BIOS to one of the following EVGA 780 Classified skyn3t rev.3 bios or rev.04 bios which BIOS should I pick is my first question.
> 
> Second is how should I flash it through EVBOT or NVFLASH tool?
> I have 2 x EVGA GTX 780 Classified Cards to flash. My current specs below and currently on stock air and will be switching to Hydro Block very soon that I already have.
> 
> Thanks


I use nvflash and it is very quick. The instructions are straight for for flashing 2 cards. Just type - i0 for the first card and then - i1 for the second. Quick and easy


----------



## NamesLucky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have made a terrible mistake, I screwed up... Litterally. I received my EK block and backplate. I unplugged my card from the tower and began unscrewing the screws. All went right until the very last one. It was screwed very toughly and I had a hard time trying to unscrew it.
> 
> Unfortunately, I stripped the screw and it is now impossible to fit any screw driver in it... Please Guys if someone have any idea how to get rid of this last screw please tell me !!
> 
> Thanks a lot guys


I took a drill press to my gtx 480 back in the day for this exact problem....however use that as a last resort. Mine survived, but damn was I nervous.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Okay guys here's my situation. I finally got a PSU worthy of running this card, coming from a Corsaire 500W. It's a Seasonic X-Series 850W Gold. (I've never bought such a nice power supply...the accessories and packaging and quality of the build were jaw dropping). Now I'm able to run a nice stable 1293 core, 7000 memory (Hynix chips). I'm using Skynet v4, power limit 200, 1.275mv. I'm also on air. Now as soon as I bump up to 1306mhz, this thing artifacts like crazy on 3Dmark 11. It's perfectly fine on Heaven for 30 minutes straight. I kept stepping up the voltage until I hit 1.35mv and it's still artifacting, albeit a bit less. Temp is at 70c when this happens. Keep in mind I'm always at 65-68c on Heaven, never hitting 70.
> Now I've already ordered my tubing connectors, ek pump/reservoir, ek radiator, etc. Next month I'll have enough to get the water block...but I'm wondering if it's even worth it to put this under water. Do you think I'll be able to get this thing stable just by cooling it a bit more, 70c doesn't seem like excessive heat.


It will definitely be worth the water cooling. Remember, with the GK110 chip, the higher the clock speeds/voltage are, the COLDER the chip needs to run there. Sure, at 1045mhz it might be stable and not even artifact till 95c when it starts to throttle. But, at 1300mhz and 1.25v it might start to artifact at 65c. With GPU's in general, and this current generation from BOTH makers, liquid is best for the performance. GPU's benefit more from liquid cooling than CPUs do at the moment.


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I use nvflash and it is very quick. The instructions are straight for for flashing 2 cards. Just type - i0 for the first card and then - i1 for the second. Quick and easy


Thanks worked like a charm and was able to flash both to the sky.rev4.rom and go to 1300 on both cards @ 1.25 never gets over 60c on air. Going to throw on the Hydro blocks next week and see if I can push more...


----------



## leon810

Hello guys

I have the GTX 780 Classified (80.10.3A.00.82). Which Bios without boost and max GPU v is the right one for my graphics card? I have a bios switch (normal and LN2) and is watercooled graphics card.

thank you


----------



## reb00tas

I tried to see how much i could get out of 1.3v. 1400Mhz passes 3dmark High performance With graphics score: 14402. and 8 hours dayz at max settings. Max temp 41. So seems stable


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leon810*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> I have the GTX 780 Classified (80.10.3A.00.82). Which Bios without boost and max GPU v is the right one for my graphics card? I have a bios switch (normal and LN2) and is watercooled graphics card.
> 
> thank you


I would try out

Revision 4 skyn3t bios 780 Classified "NO Ti"
skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## tainle

does increase the FBVDD memory volt with classy tool help with stability and artifact for gtx 780 classy? how much +fbvdd on air?


----------



## reb00tas

Can anyone tell me what PWM Freq. Is used for in the classy tool ? What will happen if i raise it ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what PWM Freq. Is used for in the classy tool ? What will happen if i raise it ?


essentially it adds more mV to to the vddcc... for more info there's lots of reading out there.


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Hello Guys,

I managed to get rid of the stripped screw using a dremmel I was very nervous. The pcb was scratched a little near the screw hole but the card is fully functional thank god plus we dont even see the scratch thanks to the EK backplate.

I overclocked the card a little I am rock stable at 1357mhz for the core and 3404mhz for the memory. However, there is something weird happening. From 1260mhz to 1357mhz it seems to me like I didn't gain that much FPS in Unigine Valley.

My score at 1300mhz:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lat5gvaxswhrobg/Unigine%20Valley.jpg

I get nearly the same score at 1357mhz.... Is it normal or should I tweak something?

Thanks guys


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I managed to get rid of the stripped screw using a dremmel I was very nervous. The pcb was scratched a little near the screw hole but the card is fully functional thank god plus we dont even see the scratch thanks to the EK backplate.
> 
> I overclocked the card a little I am rock stable at 1357mhz for the core and 3404mhz for the memory. However, there is something weird happening. From 1260mhz to 1357mhz it seems to me like I didn't gain that much FPS in Unigine Valley.
> 
> My score at 1300mhz:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lat5gvaxswhrobg/Unigine%20Valley.jpg
> 
> I get nearly the same score at 1357mhz.... Is it normal or should I tweak something?
> 
> Thanks guys


Glad you got that screw out.

And valley LOVES memory OC. So try going higher on the memory with the core at 1300, see how it goes.


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Glad you got that screw out.
> 
> And valley LOVES memory OC. So try going higher on the memory with the core at 1300, see how it goes.


Thanks Jimhans.

I never overvolt the memory however if I push above 400mhz I think that'll be obliged to add some voltage. In the classified voltage too, the memory voltage is FBVDD right?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Thanks Jimhans.
> 
> I never overvolt the memory however if I push above 400mhz I think that'll be obliged to add some voltage. In the classified voltage too, the memory voltage is FBVDD right?


Yes sir.


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yes sir.


Thanks again jimhans.

What is the safest voltage under water. I mean should I go above 1.8v?

Thanks


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Thanks again jimhans.
> 
> What is the safest voltage under water. I mean should I go above 1.8v?
> 
> Thanks


Hard to say, every card is different, mine is running at 1.7v under water.


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Hard to say, every card is different, mine is running at 1.7v under water.


Ok I will add a 0.1v notch and see what i can get from that. Is there a way to monitor memory temperatures?

Sorry for these questions


----------



## VSG

1.8v is the max for memory voltage with the Classified tool, and I haven't seen anyone say that had any negative impact on their card under water or cooler.


----------



## mrlance

So after much Tinkering around, my Best stable right now with the REV 4 Skyn3t bios at 1.212 volts and a 200% power target is +130 on the core and +600 on the memory, haven't used the Classified voltage tool yet, but at these settings runs 3dmark and futuremark fine and crash free







, maybe I can get more, I don't know yet. The only thing I've noticed is on ESO after a little bit of playing, both screens turn different colors and have to do a hard boot. I'm thinking it might have to do something with the Memory frequency possibly, So might need to go back to more tweaking


----------



## fanaticstv

I recently purchased a 780 classy and a water block, and I was wondering what would be considered "unsafe" Voltages for my card for a 24/7 OC. Currently I have my card OC'd to +250 MHZ stable at 1.25V. is 1.25v unsafe for 24/7 OC or can I actually go higher?


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Hard to say, every card is different, mine is running at 1.7v under water.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 1.8v is the max for memory voltage with the Classified tool, and I haven't seen anyone say that had any negative impact on their card under water or cooler.


I managed 1320mhz at 1.30V and +600mhz at 1.7V. What do you guys think about this overlock is it decent? However the card reaches 62 degrees i wonder if its hot under water. There s the CPU in the loop and I have a 360 EK radiator.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanaticstv*
> 
> I recently purchased a 780 classy and a water block, and I was wondering what would be considered "unsafe" Voltages for my card for a 24/7 OC. Currently I have my card OC'd to +250 MHZ stable at 1.25V. is 1.25v unsafe for 24/7 OC or can I actually go higher?


It depends on which cooling you are using and the temperatures you have at 1.25V. I would consider 1.25V max under air and never get above 85 degrees.


----------



## fanaticstv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> I managed 1320mhz at 1.30V and +600mhz at 1.7V. What do you guys think about this overlock is it decent? However the card reaches 62 degrees i wonder if its hot under water. There s the CPU in the loop and I have a 360 EK radiator.
> It depends on which cooling you are using and the temperatures you have at 1.25V. I would consider 1.25V max under air and never get above 85 degrees.


After about 2 hours of game play it hits around 53 degree at full load.


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanaticstv*
> 
> After about 2 hours of game play it hits around 53 degree at full load.


You're under water?


----------



## fanaticstv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> You're under water?


Yes I am.


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanaticstv*
> 
> Yes I am.


If so read my posts in the previous page i just installed a block and I asked exactly the same questions.

To summerize: My card was running at 53 degrees full load too at 1.25. Now I have 1302mhz for the core 600mhz for the memory and 1.3V and 1.7V respectively. I get 60 to 62 degrees.

I dont know if these are normal temperatures... Waiting for our friends' help


----------



## reb00tas

My card is under water.
1400 Mhz at 1.325v
Max temp after hours gaming 47. With fans on lowest speed. 300RPM.
idle temp: 24.

Unigine Heaven benchmark 4.0 score: 2402

I love this card.


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> My card is under water.
> 1400 Mhz at 1.325v
> Max temp after hours gaming 47. With fans on lowest speed. 300RPM.
> idle temp: 24.
> 
> Unigine Heaven benchmark 4.0 score: 2402
> 
> I love this card.


What radiator do you have and what component are watercooled









And also where do you live to get such low idle temps, I mean what is the temperature in your room.

Other feedbacks from people having many components in the loop are welcome


----------



## Zaxis01

I currently have my voltage at 1.270 for 1350 mhz core and +500 for the memory with no voltage increase.

Idle temps are mid to high 20's and load is low to mid 40's

Would this be a safe overclock for 24/7?


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> I currently have my voltage at 1.270 for 1350 mhz core and +500 for the memory with no voltage increase.
> 
> Idle temps are mid to high 20's and load is low to mid 40's
> 
> Would this be a safe overclock for 24/7?


Yes


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> What radiator do you have and what component are watercooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also where do you live to get such low idle temps, I mean what is the temperature in your room.
> 
> Other feedbacks from people having many components in the loop are welcome


I Got This radiator. http://www.coolerkit.dk/shop/alphacool-nexxxos-ut60-3182p.html

I live i Denmark. 21 degres in my room.
I Got my 3570k clocked to 4.5 GHz my water is going to gpu first.


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> I Got This radiator. http://www.coolerkit.dk/shop/alphacool-nexxxos-ut60-3182p.html
> 
> I live i Denmark. 21 degres in my room.
> I Got my 3570k clocked to 4.5 GHz my water is going to gpu first.


I have an i7 920 C0 at 3.8ghz and 1.37V explains why the card is hot lol


----------



## Yorkston

Im having some annoying issues with Precision and my 780 classy. I have the voltage tool in Precision maxed out at 1.2v, but it keeps resetting the voltage to stock randomly (not the clocks though). Predictably, this tends to cause random crashes while gaming. Is there any way to stop this?

Also, I only get to 1.200v in Precision, isn't it supposed to go to 1.212v?


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yorkston*
> 
> Im having some annoying issues with Precision and my 780 classy. I have the voltage tool in Precision maxed out at 1.2v, but it keeps resetting the voltage to stock randomly (not the clocks though). Predictably, this tends to cause random crashes while gaming. Is there any way to stop this?
> 
> Also, I only get to 1.200v in Precision, isn't it supposed to go to 1.212v?


May I suggest just use the classy over voltage tool instead? I just use precision or AB to set the clocks and set the voltage in the classy tool when you reboot your voltage remains, till you shut down your
PC you will need to set it again


----------



## yunshin

Curiosity... the voltage from the classy tool remains through sleep mode, yes? I assume only a shutdown or reboot would reset it back to default?


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yunshin*
> 
> Curiosity... the voltage from the classy tool remains through sleep mode, yes? I assume only a shutdown or reboot would reset it back to default?


As I said, rebooting or waking from sleep the voltage will remain to what you had set it to. A shut down of the PC will result in going back to stock voltage.

Generally what I do is just add the classy tool to my start up list or just drag and drop in the accessories folder in the start menu for easy access


----------



## JottaD

Here is my validation, I wanna join the club

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7rbgx/


----------



## skline00

Here is my validation of my OC'd EVGA GTX780 Classified:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/me2c9/


----------



## JLMS2010

Here is a Validation of one of my 780 Classified's overclocked. I'm still trying to get more...








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ufqpu/
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2833082

I ran out of power in 3-way SLI. I need Corsair to hurry up with the AX1500i!


----------



## phazer11

So how much would you think only having a PCIe 2.0 over 3.0 effect performance such as idk maybe texture swapping I assume at least a bit. I ask because I just realized my 2500k (which I'm having to replace if anyone wants to give some input see my sig) only did PCIe 2.0 and not 3.0, despite my motherboard being up to standards.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> So how much would you think only having a PCIe 2.0 over 3.0 effect performance such as idk maybe texture swapping I assume at least a bit. I ask because I just realized my 2500k (which I'm having to replace if anyone wants to give some input see my sig) only did PCIe 2.0 and not 3.0.


1 maybe 2 FPS. It's negligible at the moment, we weren't even saturating the 2.0 bandwidth when they brought out the 3.0 spec


----------



## vargus14

16 lanes of PCIE 2.0 is plenty you will be fine, it will perform just as good as pci-e 3.0

Now I have 2 EVGA 770 classifieds in SLI on a 4.8ghz 2600k on a PCI-2 2.0 p67-ud4-b3 gigabyte motherboard so each card is only using 8x pcie 2.0 and it has a very minimal effect on my performance.

On a heavy duty game like crysis 3 pcie-3.0 would perform the same..within 1-4% advantage over pcie-2.0. But running non demanding games,or games at low resolution where the CPU could limit the performance of the cards it could make a bigger difference but not much at all.

Anyone running a OCed 2500k or 26/2700k sandy bridge platform still really has no reason to upgrade. 8 lanes of pci-e 2.0 it still give you a sufficient amount of bandwidth. Now if you want to run TRI SLI a IVYbridge or Haswell 4770k with a good motherboard would work pretty good since PCI-e3.0 @ 4x speed is the same as PCI-e 2.0 @ 8x speed. Ivy bridge-E is the best for more then 2 video cards at the moment.


----------



## phazer11

I don't have that kind of budget, I upgraded to the GTX 780 Classified in January but I need to get a new CPU and motherboard and hopefully a better cooling solution. But I was noticing issues in games with heavy textures loads like Skyrim (modded to the max). To be completely honest the 2500k was fine with me (I could put up with some of the performance lackings in certain programs) but mom needs a new computer so...

You are the first person to mention the 2011 socket, but maybe that's because of the budget limitations (most likely). I'm still gathering data, not having much luck or getting many answers.

So the bandwidth limitation wasn't the cause, must have been something else then.


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> May I suggest just use the classy over voltage tool instead? I just use precision or AB to set the clocks and set the voltage in the classy tool when you reboot your voltage remains, till you shut down your
> PC you will need to set it again


This has sparked a question for me Because I have the Skyn3t rev 4 bios with 200% power target and the 1.212 voltage unlock. With the bios there is no more default setting on the voltage regulator in Precision X. Using the Classy voltage tool, will it conflict with the skyn3t bios, or should I just keep this bios, lower the voltage to the .912 mV in Precision, and just use the Classy voltage tool?


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> This has sparked a question for me Because I have the Skyn3t rev 4 bios with 200% power target and the 1.212 voltage unlock. With the bios there is no more default setting on the voltage regulator in Precision X. Using the Classy voltage tool, will it conflict with the skyn3t bios, or should I just keep this bios, lower the voltage to the .912 mV in Precision, and just use the Classy voltage tool?


Just use the Classy tool to control your voltages. It will not conflict, it just overrides Precision X. I only use Precision X for core clock & memory offsets.


----------



## mrlance

That would explain why my classy gets tearing at 1241 core but still has a 60 temp load, it's not ovErheating, just need more volts than the topped out 1.212


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> That would explain why my classy gets tearing at 1241 core but still has a 60 temp load, it's not ovErheating, just need more volts than the topped out 1.212


Yeah give it some more voltage, you should be fine. I finished a run last night at 1411 MHz @ 1.35v.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> This has sparked a question for me Because I have the Skyn3t rev 4 bios with 200% power target and the 1.212 voltage unlock. With the bios there is no more default setting on the voltage regulator in Precision X. Using the Classy voltage tool, will it conflict with the skyn3t bios, or should I just keep this bios, lower the voltage to the .912 mV in Precision, and just use the Classy voltage tool?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Just use the Classy tool to control your voltages. It will not conflict, it just overrides Precision X. I only use Precision X for core clock & memory offsets.


This is what I do as well. I use PX for core and mem offsetts. Classy tool for voltage.


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> This is what I do as well. I use PX for core and mem offsetts. Classy tool for voltage.


Thanks guys, no wonder I can't get it past +130 core on the PX program! Once I get off, oOoooooOooh it's gonna get ugly, lol


----------



## mrlance

So wait, once I adjust voltage in the classy tool, I can exit out and it'll run that way until I shut down the computer huh, that's convenient!


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> So wait, once I adjust voltage in the classy tool, I can exit out and it'll run that way until I shut down the computer huh, that's convenient!


Yes, that is true. Even if you restart it, it will still remain at the last voltage. You need to power off and back on.


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Yes, that is true. Even if you restart it, it will still remain at the last voltage. You need to power off and back on.


..............sweet! And this whole time I thought it would only work until I started up the app, headroom here we come!


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> ..............sweet! And this whole time I thought it would only work until I started up the app, headroom here we come!


FYI - You will start to see this thing eat power. I was pulling 640+ watts from the wall with 1 card during firestrike. Keep an eye on your temps if you're on air!


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> FYI - You will start to see this thing eat power. I was pulling 640+ watts from the wall with 1 card during firestrike. Keep an eye on your temps if you're on air!


Oh wow that a chunk alright. Good thing I gots a 1000waitt platinum psu a while back. Definitely will check the temps for sure. I've been using 3dmark right now, because if it's not stable it tears right off the bat at the aqua scene, making it quicker to adjust and go back


----------



## draemn

Just started overclocking a GTX 780 Classy and using a multimeter at the read points, I'm getting ~65mv o/s (higher on the multimeter) from the software settings. The entire time, EVGA precision reads 1161mv. It always tells me that I am hitting my voltage limit in precision? It would appear that when over-volting, precision does not properly handle/display your voltage limit? I have been playing around with overclocking and able to turn down the voltage and still have it run, even though limit is at 1.

I haven't been able to find much on the voltage limits people have been using with this card to keep it safe. Anyone got any further info on what voltages aren't too risky? I've seen some people list 1400mv as their upper limit and others at 1300mv.

P.S. I managed to hit 1424 Mhz @ 1.315v but it crahsed 30 seconds later. Temps < 55 degrees. Probably can make that stable with a bit of volts


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draemn*
> 
> Just started overclocking a GTX 780 Classy and using a multimeter at the read points, I'm getting ~65mv o/s (higher on the multimeter) from the software settings. The entire time, EVGA precision reads 1161mv. It always tells me that I am hitting my voltage limit in precision? It would appear that when over-volting, precision does not properly handle/display your voltage limit? I have been playing around with overclocking and able to turn down the voltage and still have it run, even though limit is at 1.
> 
> I haven't been able to find much on the voltage limits people have been using with this card to keep it safe. Anyone got any further info on what voltages aren't too risky? I've seen some people list 1400mv as their upper limit and others at 1300mv.
> 
> P.S. I managed to hit 1424 Mhz @ 1.315v but it crahsed 30 seconds later. Temps < 55 degrees. Probably can make that stable with a bit of volts


Sounds like you're on water at those temps. With a stock BIOS you're probably going to run into the power target limit before anything.

Are you using a custom BIOS? Are you overvolting only with PX and not the Classy tool?


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Sounds like you're on water at those temps. With a stock BIOS you're probably going to run into the power target limit before anything.
> 
> Are you using a custom BIOS? Are you overvolting only with PX and not the Classy tool?


1) I am on water (EK block + swiftech H220)
2) I am on the included LN2 BIOS (115% power target)
3) I have not hit the power limit once according to precision.
4) I am using the classy tool to over-volt.
5) the memory can achieve 7400mhz (I haven't been playing with it yet to see if I can possibly top it out any more)


----------



## mrlance

So I have another question, how does the power target affect the overclock? With my skyn3t rev 4 bios I have a power target of 100-200%. when I run +130 core and a power target of 200 I get 3800 unigine valley, but now at 1.3 volts and +190 and a power target of 100%, score goes down to 3350. I thought I figured it out but guess not. Any idea how this comes into play?


----------



## phynce

The card will throttle to maintain power target. It will drop somewhere near stock speeds, hence the lower score higher clocks will need higher power target


----------



## draemn

Simply putting in +190mhz increase into precision doesn't mean the GPU will actually give you that if you run into any of the power, temperature, or voltage limits.

Basically you should crank up the power limit as high as you feel safe/comfortable doing, throw as much cooling at the core as you can and then just worry about voltage. Always keep in mind that the very high end over-clocking is a balancing act between the benefits and drawbacks of more voltage. Putting too much voltage in can hinder your clock speed in some scenarios, ESPECIALLY when your cooling can't keep up (more voltage = more heat = more power draw).

When you are testing your over-clock, see what the ACTUAL reported clock speeds are during full load, don't rely on what value of offset you put into the program.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> So I have another question, how does the power target affect the overclock? With my skyn3t rev 4 bios I have a power target of 100-200%. when I run +130 core and a power target of 200 I get 3800 unigine valley, but now at 1.3 volts and +190 and a power target of 100%, score goes down to 3350. I thought I figured it out but guess not. Any idea how this comes into play?


Use the Precision X monitor and you should be able to see what it's doing. It will throttle if it gets too hot.


----------



## mrlance

Thanks guys, That's good info for sure. I'm right now at 1.33125 volts and +190 core and +500 memory is at 75 so far max on unigine valley. I think the throttling might be that the arror is on power target to prioritize, I set it to temps instead now, and will post my results. Geez I've learned alot in this thread alone


----------



## draemn

I always thought prioritize power target is better, but interested to see if there is a line of thought that it isn't... since my card is on water, the temperature settings in PX have no importance/impact to me other than setting the hottest I'll let my card run (as the card is no longer is able to control fan speed).


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Thanks guys, That's good info for sure. I'm right now at 1.33125 volts and +190 core and +500 memory is at 75 so far max on unigine valley. I think the throttling might be that the arror is on power target to prioritize, I set it to temps instead now, and will post my results. Geez I've learned alot in this thread alone


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Use the Precision X monitor and you should be able to see what it's doing. It will throttle if it gets too hot.


Exactly. Set up the onscreen display for clocks, memory usage, voltage and temperature.

Then set the power and temp sliders to maximum to ensure no throttle.

And then, of course, watch the temps with the onscreen display.


----------



## draemn

What is the point of the OV max limit in PX? I can't get that one to budge and PX keeps trying to tell me I'm at my voltage limit but yet it is not throttling clock speeds.


----------



## draemn

1410 Mhz on a 780 classy @ 1.34v running Valley benchmark 3x in a row. Visual artifacts did happen and just teasing the power limit of 115%. Boy did my room get hot after this session!

I am now running with memory boosted without giving it a cool down period. Will post that when it is done 3x runs.



http://imgur.com/u48VDWH


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draemn*
> 
> 1410 Mhz on a 780 classy @ 1.34v running Valley benchmark 3x in a row. Visual artifacts did happen and just teasing the power limit of 115%. Boy did my room get hot after this session!
> 
> I am now running with memory boosted without giving it a cool down period. Will post that when it is done 3x runs.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/u48VDWH


I was able to get my SLI Ti Classies up to 1424 last night @ 1.4 with some minor artifacting in Catzilla, and it made it to the end, where it does the Raymarch test, and pulled enough power to shut the entire computer down, lol. Running the optional LN2 bios from EVGA. I didn't get Temps up to 46, they just hovered at 45 max. I can't wait for my new PSU to come in so I can run the Skyn3t BIOS.

Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## draemn

Not certain what is happening as my benchmark score tanked, even though all the PX readings make it look like everything is behaving.... The odd power/voltage limis when I changed my memory clock speed inclined me to bump up the FBVDD mid benchmark, although it had gone back to normal 10 seconds before I made any changes. Just playing with PEXVDD and so far I'm showing no more visual artifacts...

Edit: so far so good, but I'll have to run the benchmark a couple times at stock to see if I'm getting the full performance reported. Almost no visual artifacts now that I have bumped up PEXVDD! Before it was pretty noticeable/frequent.

Edit 2: Sadly, I can't confirm or deny if PEXVDD is helping remove visual artifacts... I've had some runs go both ways for visual artifacts with the voltage bumped up. I can tell you that I get significantly better benchmark scores running at stock settings... this really poses some questions as there is no point to running an over-clock if you get worse performance.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

My score crashes when I switch to the ln2 bios... The stock bios always gets higher for less. Not sure what the cause is. Maybe I need to get the temp down lower.

Does anyone know what the best performing BIOS is for Watercooling users?


----------



## JottaD

Hi guys I have a question about my SLI connection.
Im my GPU-Z you can see that in the Bus Interface I have this: *PCI-E 3.0x16 @16 1.1*
When I sart the GPU-Z I have *PCI-E 3.0x16 @16 3.0* but just for some seconds.
Is this a error with the SLI or with the GC or a reading error from the software?



What can I do to solve this?


----------



## Kimir

click to the little [?] to start the rendering windows and it will switch to pci-e 3.0
It is normal that the pci-e speed show 1.1 at idle.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> click to the little [?] to start the rendering windows and it will switch to pci-e 3.0
> It is normal that the pci-e speed show 1.1 at idle.


Just tested this here and for me it's enough to open Chrome to get 3.0


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Just tested this here and for me it's enough to open Chrome to get 3.0


Chrome is that demanding to you?
No, seriously, I've never checked with it personally, but I think the pci-e bus speed is what is going to rise before GPUs clock, am I wrong?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Chrome is that demanding to you?
> No, seriously, I've never checked with it personally, but I think the pci-e bus speed is what is going to rise before GPUs clock, am I wrong?


GPU clocks goes up to on GPU 1, tried Firefox to with the same result.

Checked on DMM and vcore goes up from 0.8xxx to 1.0xxx when I open Chrome or FF


----------



## kirk007

Validation http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/k8ff/
I have two of these cards. (Hydro Coppers)

Does the GTX Classified tool apply voltage simultaneously to both cards? Is there a way to apply different voltage to each of them? There is a huge difference between my two cards. On stock bios running them synced at 1200Mhz the first card uses 1.087v and the other 1.2v.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirk007*
> 
> Validation http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/k8ff/
> I have two of these cards. (Hydro Coppers)
> 
> Does the GTX Classified tool apply voltage simultaneously to both cards? Is there a way to apply different voltage to each of them? There is a huge difference between my two cards. On stock bios running them synced at 1200Mhz the first card uses 1.087v and the other 1.2v.


You have to select the card from the drop down box and set each one individually.


----------



## Jabba1977

EvBot (Like new) on Ebay...*T-21h*

Update with real photo.

http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121309172133

Good luck


----------



## kirk007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> You have to select the card from the drop down box and set each one individually.


Haha thanks, ok I guess I'm an idiot


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JottaD*
> 
> Hi guys I have a question about my SLI connection.
> Im my GPU-Z you can see that in the Bus Interface I have this: *PCI-E 3.0x16 @16 1.1*
> When I sart the GPU-Z I have *PCI-E 3.0x16 @16 3.0* but just for some seconds.
> Is this a error with the SLI or with the GC or a reading error from the software?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can I do to solve this?


I'm a little late to the party but that's totally normal. At idle the PCIE 3 lane will run slower. If you open a 3D app in windowed mode you can watch it change under load.

Nothing to worry about.


----------



## mrlance

Here's my Unigine valley score with voltage tweaking. it's a little small to see but I broke 4009 in Unigine valley finally with these settings. Looks like I got a nice 1301/1752 with a power target of 120% so far, I can probably raise the core higher, but seems to run pretty efficiently at this setting. Plus I only have one more notch in the voltage tweaker, haha, thanks for the advice guys


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Unigine valley score with voltage tweaking. it's a little small to see but I broke 4009 in Unigine valley finally with these settings. Looks like I got a nice 1301/1752 with a power target of 120% so far, I can probably raise the core higher, but seems to run pretty efficiently at this setting. Plus I only have one more notch in the voltage tweaker, haha, thanks for the advice guys


Nice work.

There is an updated Classy tool that goes to 1.5v.

If you're not running up against the power target then there's no difference in 120% or 200%. The power target will allow the card to draw more power if it needs it. It doesn't actually do anything other than setting a ceiling on Watts.


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Nice work.
> 
> There is an updated Classy tool that goes to 1.5v.
> 
> If you're not running up against the power target then there's no difference in 120% or 200%. The power target will allow the card to draw more power if it needs it. It doesn't actually do anything other than setting a ceiling on Watts.


Well that's good to know, I have noticed setting it to 130 or higher causes artifacting, unless I'm seriously screwing something up, lol. Right now at these settings in ESO there's a noticable difference over stock, and seems to be running around 66-72C depending on realm. This is all on air and with the upgraded Skyn3t fan profile, which is pretty nice. Wondering if I have more headroom or not


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Well that's good to know, I have noticed setting it to 130 or higher causes artifacting, unless I'm seriously screwing something up, lol. Right now at these settings in ESO there's a noticable difference over stock, and seems to be running around 66-72C depending on realm. This is all on air and with the upgraded Skyn3t fan profile, which is pretty nice. Wondering if I have more headroom or not


Interesting. Maybe at 120% there is a part of the bench where you briefly hit the power target, and at 130% there's something causing the artifacting (maybe more heat at that moment?)

Does the skyn3t fan profile hit 100% ever? When I'm benching and it's getting hot I try to keep things under 70C on air (or lower). I've got a custom fan profile that ramps to 100% at 70C.

I also experimented with making the door fan on my case an intake or an exhaust. It turns out for me having it as an exhaust helped temps quite a bit (though I have SLI, which creates a lot more heat than a single card). I also added an bottom intake on my case.


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Interesting. Maybe at 120% there is a part of the bench where you briefly hit the power target, and at 130% there's something causing the artifacting (maybe more heat at that moment?)
> 
> Does the skyn3t fan profile hit 100% ever? When I'm benching and it's getting hot I try to keep things under 70C on air (or lower). I've got a custom fan profile that ramps to 100% at 70C.
> 
> I also experimented with making the door fan on my case an intake or an exhaust. It turns out for me having it as an exhaust helped temps quite a bit (though I have SLI, which creates a lot more heat than a single card). I also added an bottom intake on my case.


There's definitely a lot of fans in my case. I'm using the in win GR1 to be exact. I believe the fan curve shoots up to about 100 at 80 bit I've never hit that temp. I'm also using a pci slot intake fan blowing on the card, as well as a few more, here's a pic of the inside to check out


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> There's definitely a lot of fans in my case. I'm using the in win GR1 to be exact. I believe the fan curve shoots up to about 100 at 80 bit I've never hit that temp. I'm also using a pci slot intake fan blowing on the card, as well as a few more, here's a pic of the inside to check out


Uh, you might want to double check that PCI slot cooler, every one I've seen has been designed to EXHAUST air out of the case to help direct airflow........


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Unigine valley score with voltage tweaking. it's a little small to see but I broke 4009 in Unigine valley finally with these settings. Looks like I got a nice 1301/1752 with a power target of 120% so far, I can probably raise the core higher, but seems to run pretty efficiently at this setting. Plus I only have one more notch in the voltage tweaker, haha, thanks for the advice guys


Nice! Try running it on ExtremeHD


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Uh, you might want to double check that PCI slot cooler, every one I've seen has been designed to EXHAUST air out of the case to help direct airflow........


I have 2 different ones. This one sucks air from the back and direct is up towards the video card. I also have another I gave my brother that exhausts it too. You think that one might be more efficient?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> I have 2 different ones. This one sucks air from the back and direct is up towards the video card. I also have another I gave my brother that exhausts it too. You think that one might be more efficient?


Only one way to find out.

I had an intake blowing on the cards and for whatever reason exhaust works better for GPU temps. Other people get better temps with intake.


----------



## mrlance

Here's a shot with the Exhaust fan swapped in, I makes sense, I have a lower intake fan, a dedicated fan towards the video card, and the lower one to, sounds like an awful lot of turbulence, we'll see how the exhaust fan does


----------



## JottaD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> click to the little [?] to start the rendering windows and it will switch to pci-e 3.0
> It is normal that the pci-e speed show 1.1 at idle.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Just tested this here and for me it's enough to open Chrome to get 3.0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Chrome is that demanding to you?
> No, seriously, I've never checked with it personally, but I think the pci-e bus speed is what is going to rise before GPUs clock, am I wrong?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> GPU clocks goes up to on GPU 1, tried Firefox to with the same result.
> 
> Checked on DMM and vcore goes up from 0.8xxx to 1.0xxx when I open Chrome or FF


Thanks for the input,
I try to star the rendering window at full screen and the pci-e speed show 3.0 for some seconds and then change it for 1.1. I downloaded a new GPU-Z and its the same anyone knows what is this error?

thanks


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JottaD*
> 
> Thanks for the input,
> I try to star the rendering window at full screen and the pci-e speed show 3.0 for some seconds and then change it for 1.1. I downloaded a new GPU-Z and its the same anyone knows what is this error?
> 
> thanks


Are you having issues in any game or benchmark giving you low FPS or something?

Why are you worried about a program giving you this reading, half the software out doesn't read the voltage correctly on these cards, and the other half doesn't read it at all (yes, I know we are talking about the PCIe link speed, this is just an example of software being crap in general). If your FPS is good, then why does it matter if the software is saying that the pcie link is??


----------



## Kimir

There is what Jim said and also, it does go to 3.0, so no worry here. Since I'm home I tried with Chrome of Firefox, and none of them make my 680L SLI change into frequency and bus speed (it does, but just at the start, then it go back to idle).
Also, if you are reading the 2nd GPU with GPUz, you won't see it change to a static 3.0 unless you gives the cards some real load, such as a benchmark in windowed mode.
I personally think that there is no issue here and all is working as intended.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Is something up with the old one? Just wondering.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/aws29/
> He tried to use HyperSLI (the hack) to make it work. Still no idea why it doesn't even detect it.
> 
> Does it detect Gigabyte card by itself?


no I couldn't find the original one. Thanks for posting again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandalore*
> 
> I would like to be in the club,EK watercooled 780 ti K|ngp|n edition @1500mhz core and 7200mhz on memory. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9x4h7/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> How's this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @strong, your information would be a great addition to OP. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Note 3


ya that's perfect. ya I need to make some additions to the OP. That is a good idea, will work on it this week and weekend. There have been so many times where I got an ek product and the directions were wrong. Last night I installed there universal gpu block and in the instructions the ports were on the same side as the ek symbol but on the actual block they are on the other side so figuring out the inlet/outlet was a pain.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JottaD*
> 
> Here is my validation, I wanna join the club
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7rbgx/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Here is my validation of my OC'd EVGA GTX780 Classified:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/me2c9/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Here is a Validation of one of my 780 Classified's overclocked. I'm still trying to get more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ufqpu/
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2833082
> 
> I ran out of power in 3-way SLI. I need Corsair to hurry up with the AX1500i!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirk007*
> 
> Validation http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/k8ff/
> I have two of these cards. (Hydro Coppers)
> 
> Does the GTX Classified tool apply voltage simultaneously to both cards? Is there a way to apply different voltage to each of them? There is a huge difference between my two cards. On stock bios running them synced at 1200Mhz the first card uses 1.087v and the other 1.2v.


List is updated.

Wow you are the 200th member. I wish I had a prize or something, haha.


----------



## Ovrclck

200th member receives Ti classy


----------



## JottaD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Are you having issues in any game or benchmark giving you low FPS or something?
> 
> Why are you worried about a program giving you this reading, half the software out doesn't read the voltage correctly on these cards, and the other half doesn't read it at all (yes, I know we are talking about the PCIe link speed, this is just an example of software being crap in general). If your FPS is good, then why does it matter if the software is saying that the pcie link is??


thanks for the input Jimhans1
I was just worried because I moved the case by car from the store to my home and a friend had a issue with his Titans and the PCIe link speed. Was something that i needed to fix by disconnect the cards from the PCIe and create a new SLI to fix it, I was worry about it.

I run PCMark 8 and it change it to 3.0 in some parts of the test


----------



## strong island 1

that little question mark in the gpuz window will load the cards and show you the loaded pcie speeds

sorry didn't see people already said this. As long as it shows 3.0 for the first few seconds it's ok. that little program is not much load so sometimes it goes back down again.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> that little question mark in the gpuz window will load the cards and show you the loaded pcie speeds


Yea the render test is a nice little feature. I didn't know about it until I saw it in one of your screenshots a while back.


----------



## mrlance

So After installing the exhaust fan, I noticed my temps incresed pretty significantly . So I decided to go back to the original setup. This actually has me thinking about making a custom loop watercooling setup for just the gpu. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> So After installing the exhaust fan, I noticed my temps incresed pretty significantly . So I decided to go back to the original setup. This actually has me thinking about making a custom loop watercooling setup for just the gpu. Any thoughts on this?


You can get very convenient GPU cooling loops these days (very similar to AIO CPU loops) that are easy to install and provide some pretty good temps. Look at the new 295x2


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draemn*
> 
> You can get very convenient GPU cooling loops these days (very similar to AIO CPU loops) that are easy to install and provide some pretty good temps. Look at the new 295x2


Nice, I saw the new 295x2 has the liquid cooling already installed on it. I just gotta wither find a kit for mine, or of course custom build it


----------



## mrlance

my plan is to use the EK classy cooler attached to a loop hopefully


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> my plan is to use the EK classy cooler attached to a loop hopefully


I am using a swiftech H220 (they have an X version now) for the convenience with an EK block. It does not perform as well as having a dedicated GPU loop, but I am toying with the idea of adding a 120mm rad between the CPU and GPU. I know NZXT has entered the market for those who do not wish to do a full custom loop. If you have the room for the H320 or H220X, they are potential products as well.

https://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html

If you want, I bought a 780 Classy backplate (EK) that I can let you have if you pay for the shipping. My GPU doesn't fit in my case with the backplate on


----------



## kirk007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> List is updated.
> 
> Wow you are the 200th member. I wish I had a prize or something, haha.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> 200th member receives Ti classy


Make it a Kingpin and I promise I'll find compliance within my heart to accept your gift


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirk007*
> 
> Make it a Kingpin and I promise I'll find compliance within my heart to accept your gift


LOL!


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draemn*
> 
> I am using a swiftech H220 (they have an X version now) for the convenience with an EK block. It does not perform as well as having a dedicated GPU loop, but I am toying with the idea of adding a 120mm rad between the CPU and GPU. I know NZXT has entered the market for those who do not wish to do a full custom loop. If you have the room for the H320 or H220X, they are potential products as well.
> 
> https://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html
> 
> If you want, I bought a 780 Classy backplate (EK) that I can let you have if you pay for the shipping. My GPU doesn't fit in my case with the backplate on


Oh really? sure that would be pretty sweet! let me find my paypal info


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

I think my card might be a dud, if I overclock it in anyway shape or form on the stock bios (green light switch) I get driver crashes.
If I switch the bios over to Skynets, were the card isnt even working as hard as with the stock bios, I can't even complete a single Valley run.

Major buyers remorse right now, Ive seen reg 780s perform better then this 780 ti classified.


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> I think my card might be a dud, if I overclock it in anyway shape or form on the stock bios (green light switch) I get driver crashes.
> If I switch the bios over to Skynets, were the card isnt even working as hard as with the stock bios, I can't even complete a single Valley run.
> 
> Major buyers remorse right now, Ive seen reg 780s perform better then this 780 ti classified.


Temps ? Can you open precisionX Monitoring to see if you are reaching any limits (ie: card throttling) ?


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> I think my card might be a dud, if I overclock it in anyway shape or form on the stock bios (green light switch) I get driver crashes.
> If I switch the bios over to Skynets, were the card isnt even working as hard as with the stock bios, I can't even complete a single Valley run.
> 
> Major buyers remorse right now, Ive seen reg 780s perform better then this 780 ti classified.


If you don't over-clock properly, you will get worse performance than stock as the card will default back to stock speeds but be running at higher temps/voltages = worse benchmark scores.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> So After installing the exhaust fan, I noticed my temps incresed pretty significantly . So I decided to go back to the original setup. This actually has me thinking about making a custom loop watercooling setup for just the gpu. Any thoughts on this?


I like where this is going.

I'd water cool CPU and GPUs if I had more time. As is I am air cooling with PWM-controlled Noctua 140mm fans and I love it. Computer is so quiet at idle. My gaming temps are fine so it's not really a big deal.

But I have constant upgrade-itis, which forces me to do things.


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I like where this is going.
> 
> I'd water cool CPU and GPUs if I had more time. As is I am air cooling with PWM-controlled Noctua 140mm fans and I love it. Computer is so quiet at idle. My gaming temps are fine so it's not really a big deal.
> 
> But I have constant upgrade-itis, which forces me to do things.


Haha you and me both, I just pieced together a gpu liquid loop just now, and am almost contemplating pulling the trigger on it, I'll repost the poducts on here before I do anything stupid, lol


----------



## mrlance

Here's a list of the watercooling I pieced together, wanted to make sure I have everything before I pull the trigger:

Swiftech MCR220 Drive Rev 3 integrated pump reservoir radiator
EK-FC780 Classy see through Nickel block
3/8 x 5/8 tubing with 4 compression clamps
Alphacool Double sided Thermal Adhesive Pad9 for vrm and memory) just in case
EK premium liquid Coolant uv lime
Siftech stainless steel worm drive clamp 5/8 -3/4 4 pack, for tubing I presume
Draemn offered me his backplate









Any thoughts?


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> Temps ? Can you open precisionX Monitoring to see if you are reaching any limits (ie: card throttling) ?


Temps are cool, on air it doesn't go past 70 on the stock bios, in the skynet ones its even cooler then that.
How can i tell if I'm throttling or not?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Here's a list of the watercooling I pieced together, wanted to make sure I have everything before I pull the trigger:
> 
> Swiftech MCR220 Drive Rev 3 integrated pump reservoir radiator
> EK-FC780 Classy see through Nickel block
> 3/8 x 5/8 tubing with 4 compression clamps
> Alphacool Double sided Thermal Adhesive Pad9 for vrm and memory) just in case
> EK premium liquid Coolant uv lime
> Siftech stainless steel worm drive clamp 5/8 -3/4 4 pack, for tubing I presume
> Draemn offered me his backplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?


You should wait for someone else to chime in, since I'm no expert. But I do lurk the WC forum where people love the D5 pump and Mayhems X1 coolant.

Before you do anything I'd post your plan in the water cooling forum and get feedback there.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Here's a list of the watercooling I pieced together, wanted to make sure I have everything before I pull the trigger:
> 
> Swiftech MCR220 Drive Rev 3 integrated pump reservoir radiator
> EK-FC780 Classy see through Nickel block
> 3/8 x 5/8 tubing with 4 compression clamps
> Alphacool Double sided Thermal Adhesive Pad9 for vrm and memory) just in case
> EK premium liquid Coolant uv lime
> Siftech stainless steel worm drive clamp 5/8 -3/4 4 pack, for tubing I presume
> Draemn offered me his backplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?


Looks ok, you can take the Alphacool thermal adhesive off, you won't need it. And I would suggest you switch the coolant to a Mayhems product personally. And make sure your tubing is the Primochill Advanced LRT!!!!!


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Looks ok, you can take the Alphacool thermal adhesive off, you won't need it. And I would suggest you switch the coolant to a Mayhems product personally. *And make sure your tubing is the Primochill Advanced LRT!!!!!*


+1.

I personally like using regular distilled water or the Pure H20.


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> Temps are cool, on air it doesn't go past 70 on the stock bios, in the skynet ones its even cooler then that.
> How can i tell if I'm throttling or not?


Open PrecisionX and click on the bottom where it says performance log
You should be able to see if any limits are being reached.



What sort of overclocks are you pushing ? Offsets and volts ?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirk007*
> 
> Make it a Kingpin and I promise I'll find compliance within my heart to accept your gift


I think EVGA should donate a gift for our 200th member. haha. I am really hoping that I can review the next classified card for our club. that would be awesome. I feel like if we can get some great results with a new card it would help sell a lot. Hopefully they can do it.


----------



## gatesmarch

Okay guys, I did my first case mod yesterday in preparation for my EK waterblock. I got the radiator and pump so I could get those installed and tested, then I'll cut in the waterblock when it arrives. This is a Corsaire Carbide 300r case, so at the top you can only fit a radiator OR fans...not enough room for both. So I cut out the mesh with my trusty dremel and jigsaw, leaving the mounting holes. Next I removed the hard drive cage to make room for the pump/res and I moved the HDD's up into the 3.5" bays. Then I made little case window, I intend to make it much larger...but I only had a 12x12 sheet of acrylic laying around.
Now, I've been a steamfitter/plumber for 20 years, and as far as these G 1/4" fittings go...they suck and I'll tell you why. The threads on these hardly go into whatever it is your threading them into. Sure there's an o-ring to stop the leaks, but the integrity of the joint is complete crap. In addition to that, the pump inlet is plastic that's just ludicrous! While I was trying to pull the tubing off the fitting while it was in the pump, the whole damn fitting stripped out of the threads. I figured my new $100 EK pump was junk...but being a plumbler I knew how to get it right. Threaded and tapped plastic is not worth what they charge for this stuff it should be metal, especially when it's in $1500-$4000 hardware. (Rant Over)

Anyway, here's some pics...I'm not a fan of the hum this pump makes. It's louder than my fish tank pump which sits right next to my rig.



looking up to the top


Top looking down...I had a couple extra Corsair grills so I threw those on. I wish EK made them.


I'm happy that there are only two connections above the electric components, even the water block inlet and outlets will be on the bottom.


My little window









Well that's it for now, soon I'll have the waterblock and can push this thing.


----------



## fleetfeather

This thread progressed quite a bit since I last popped in...

Did anyone successfully fit a G10 bracket onto a TiC? I know a few people were talking about doing it a while back now


----------



## mrlance

That's not a bad idea
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Looks ok, you can take the Alphacool thermal adhesive off, you won't need it. And I would suggest you switch the coolant to a Mayhems product personally. And make sure your tubing is the Primochill Advanced LRT!!!!!


So I swapped out the EK coolant for Mayhems pastel UV green. Do I need to add distilled water to the mix btw?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> That's not a bad idea
> So I swapped out the EK coolant for Mayhems pastel UV green. Do I need to add distilled water to the mix btw?


Mayhems pastel line take 750ml of distilled water for every bottle of 250ml coolant making 1000ml total coolant for every bottle or a liter.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> This thread progressed quite a bit since I last popped in...
> 
> Did anyone successfully fit a G10 bracket onto a TiC? I know a few people were talking about doing it a while back now


Two have on the regular Classy. So it should work for the TiC.

Here is the search of this thread: =1411500&advanced=1]http://www.overclock.net/newsearch/?search=G10&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread[0]=1411500&advanced=1][/URL[/URL]]

Remember your VRMs will need to have heatsinks.


----------



## Lukas026

hello guys

may I ask, which 3rd party air / AIO cooler are compatibile with Classified KPE these days ?

I am asking becouse a friend of mine got KPE some time ago, and he wants to switch from stock cooler to some 3rd party one.

I tried to find the answers here on OCN, but without success.

Coolers that I have in my mind but I dont know if they are compatibile:

Arctic Hybrid II 120
Arctic Accelero IV
Prilimatech MK-26
Alpenfohn Peter 2

and maybe

NZXT G10 with Kraken 40.

What do you think ? Any help is much appreciated.

PS: I know these cards are made for LN2 stuff, but I still want to know the answer







So dont crush me here gang


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hello guys
> 
> may I ask, which 3rd party air / AIO cooler are compatibile with Classified KPE these days ?
> 
> I am asking becouse a friend of mine got KPE some time ago, and he wants to switch from stock cooler to some 3rd party one.
> 
> I tried to find the answers here on OCN, but without success.
> 
> Coolers that I have in my mind but I dont know if they are compatibile:
> 
> Arctic Hybrid II 120
> Arctic Accelero IV
> Prilimatech MK-26
> Alpenfohn Peter 2
> 
> and maybe
> 
> NZXT G10 with Kraken 40.
> 
> What do you think ? Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> PS: I know these cards are made for LN2 stuff, but I still want to know the answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So dont crush me here gang


I really like the acx stock cooler on the card myself, however I did opt for a custom watercooling kit today and am awaiting shipment. However that ran me roughly 400 to customley do it this way. I saw the kraken first, however wasn't quite what I was looking for myself. It depends on how much you really want out of your card, my card is running +190 125% PT and 500 memory( just to be safe) on the stock cooler at 1.3375 volts and sometimes has a habit of reaching 70-80 at these settings. I know it can do more, just want a system that can handle the heat. Don't know if this helps, but I've been in a frnzy lately to see how far I can push my GPU, lol


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> I really like the acx stock cooler on the card myself, however I did opt for a custom watercooling kit today and am awaiting shipment. However that ran me roughly 400 to customley do it this way. I saw the kraken first, however wasn't quite what I was looking for myself. It depends on how much you really want out of your card, my card is running +190 125% PT and 500 memory( just to be safe) on the stock cooler at 1.3375 volts and sometimes has a habit of reaching 70-80 at these settings. I know it can do more, just want a system that can handle the heat. Don't know if this helps, but I've been in a frnzy lately to see how far I can push my GPU, lol


Get that GPU to break 1400 Mhz at a minimum







My memory can do +700mhz (that's over 7100mhz effective)! If I had even better cooling, I'd be pushing my GPU to 1430 Mhz, but I don't want to heat up my CPU too much.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I just connected my MaxRevo 1350 and jumped it to run my Second Classy and the 750TI, but it doesn't stay on long enough to actually run the classy.. I am thinking about pulling the 1500 and installing the 1350, then running the 1500 as the secondary PSU for the other two cards.. Any quick ideas as to what could cause that issue, as I run over to work and Delid *Little Brothers* 3770k (ASUS just told me what was blocking me from overclocking the little guy.. now it is ON!!!!)


----------



## gdubc

Anyone looking for a great deal on a big psu to push these beasty cards, the evga 1300g2 is at newegg for 179.99 after rebate.


----------



## Psistorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Anyone looking for a great deal on a big psu to push these beasty cards, the evga 1300g2 is at newegg for 179.99 after rebate.


Haha, wow. I wish I would have held off on my build for just an extra couple of weeks. That was the original PSU that I planned on going with until it came back in stock at like ~$350. Looks like it's back to the original price now, much better. That thing is a great PSU. I ended up going with an Enermax Platimax 1350W which was ridiculously expensive and it already has noise in the fan bearings unfortunately.


----------



## Psistorm

Does anyone have any ideas why overvoltage wouldn't be working in MSI Afterburner? I have three 780 Ti Classifieds with Skyn3t BIOS, 337.50 nVidia drivers, and MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 19 version. It allows me to move the voltage slider and it will stay at whatever I apply it to, but it doesn't truly change the voltage (I can tell by using the monitoring software in benchmarks and games, etc.) It was working fine with Evga Precision X, but I highly prefer MSI Afterburner and I just re-installed Windows and would prefer not to go back to Precision X. GPU1 is at 1.050, GPU2 at 1.025, and GPU3 at 1.062


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psistorm*
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas why overvoltage wouldn't be working in MSI Afterburner? I have three 780 Ti Classifieds with Skyn3t BIOS, 337.50 nVidia drivers, and MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 19 version. It allows me to move the voltage slider and it will stay at whatever I apply it to, but it doesn't truly change the voltage (I can tell by using the monitoring software in benchmarks and games, etc.) It was working fine with Evga Precision X, but I highly prefer MSI Afterburner and I just re-installed Windows and would prefer not to go back to Precision X. GPU1 is at 1.050, GPU2 at 1.025, and GPU3 at 1.062


read back through the thread a ways.. it has been the topic of discussion for a long time. If you go to page 1, you can find the ClassyOvervoltageTool.. That will overvolt as you request, but it will be more than you request every time. None of the programs like afterburner or precision seem to work for anyone. You are not alone ;-)


----------



## Psistorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> read back through the thread a ways.. it has been the topic of discussion for a long time. If you go to page 1, you can find the ClassyOvervoltageTool.. That will overvolt as you request, but it will be more than you request every time. None of the programs like afterburner or precision seem to work for anyone. You are not alone ;-)


Whoops haha, thank you kind sir


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psistorm*
> 
> Whoops haha, thank you kind sir


No worries. Be aware, that 1.3 can equal upwards of 1.45 sometimes, with the Classy overvolting tool.. Don't go crazy and aim for 1.5 to start, lol.

I just got a new PSU, as I mentioned a few posts back, and now I have to figure out how to get it to power the PCI-e adapter so that I can juice both classies, as running 1 1500w ISN'T enough to power two cards :-( lol


----------



## Psistorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> No worries. Be aware, that 1.3 can equal upwards of 1.45 sometimes, with the Classy overvolting tool.. Don't go crazy and aim for 1.5 to start, lol.
> 
> I just got a new PSU, as I mentioned a few posts back, and now I have to figure out how to get it to power the PCI-e adapter so that I can juice both classies, as running 1 1500w ISN'T enough to power two cards :-( lol


Haha wow, beastly!! Good luck with everything man, and thanks again for the advice! I just set them all to 1.2 just to start - it's actually kind of funny because even the monitoring software in MSI Afterburner doesn't display the correct voltages. Using GPU-z though two of the GPU's are at 1.193 and the other one is at 1.191, so the classy tool definitely works.

I get to play around with overvolting and OC'ing until later today when my fourth card arrives







then it's back to the base clocks and undervolting







even with all of the GPU fans at 100% and the comp on a test bench next to an open window, these things can't stop from hitting their thermal limit in games like Crysis 3 lol. This is my first "extreme" build though so it's still absolutely a blast! Luckily I have a friend in Florida who knows a lot about this kind of stuff so he was able to help me with the majority of the questions that I had. I couldn't imagine jumping into this kind of stuff and just trying to learn it all through reading.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psistorm*
> 
> Haha wow, beastly!! Good luck with everything man, and thanks again for the advice! I just set them all to 1.2 just to start - it's actually kind of funny because even the monitoring software in MSI Afterburner doesn't display the correct voltages. Using GPU-z though two of the GPU's are at 1.193 and the other one is at 1.191, so the classy tool definitely works.
> 
> I get to play around with overvolting and OC'ing until later today when my fourth card arrives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then it's back to the base clocks and undervolting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even with all of the GPU fans at 100% and the comp on a test bench next to an open window, these things can't stop from hitting their thermal limit in games like Crysis 3 lol. This is my first "extreme" build though so it's still absolutely a blast! Luckily I have a friend in Florida who knows a lot about this kind of stuff so he was able to help me with the majority of the questions that I had. I couldn't imagine jumping into this kind of stuff and just trying to learn it all through reading.


*little brother* was a "Jump into it an learn* kind of build.. I had my bonus from re-enlisting and I wanted to build a computer. I knew exactly what I was doing.. So I thought.. Then I couldn't get the cables connected to the right spot, and I became very frustrated.. Then I found YouTube.. now, Little Brother is a Champ, Big is a Beast, and I am hoping to build a red headed step brother (Full ATI) system. Just need to find the end of the rainbow and a pot of gold for the last one.


----------



## Psistorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> *little brother* was a "Jump into it an learn* kind of build.. I had my bonus from re-enlisting and I wanted to build a computer. I knew exactly what I was doing.. So I thought.. Then I couldn't get the cables connected to the right spot, and I became very frustrated.. Then I found YouTube.. now, Little Brother is a Champ, Big is a Beast, and I am hoping to build a red headed step brother (Full ATI) system. Just need to find the end of the rainbow and a pot of gold for the last one.


Nice!! Hey I'm curious, you mentioned how 1.3 on the classy tool can actually equate to 1.45 - I've been slowly increasing my voltage and clocks and benchmarking in between each change and it appears that my voltage stays near exact what I set it to in the classy tool - it's actually just .008v less than what I set it to (for example, I have all three cards set to 1.25 right now and they're at 1.242v).

I kind of want to set it higher but I'm on air for the time being and don't want to blow these cards up lol. I'm curious if GPU-Z is displaying the voltage wrong or something because I'm noticing a lot of discrepancies between GPU-Z and MSI Afterburner. For example, the aforementioned voltage issue where MSI Afterburner will display stock voltages but GPU-Z will display the correct voltages (what I set them to using the classy tool), temperatures display incorrectly (GPU2 was showing at 92C in Heaven using the Afterburner monitoring but only at ~82C when I checked it in GPU-Z) and last but not least the core clock only displays correctly on whichever card I am currently monitoring on GPU-Z (but all three core clocks show correctly on afterburner). When I switch over to another card on GPU-z it just shows it at base clock, but I know this is incorrect because as I was able to increase the core clocks to the point of instability, so MSI afterburner is definitely displaying the core clocks correctly (and I'm assuming the temperature as well)

Sorry for the long/hard to follow post


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psistorm*
> 
> Nice!! Hey I'm curious, you mentioned how 1.3 on the classy tool can actually equate to 1.45 - I've been slowly increasing my voltage and clocks and benchmarking in between each change and it appears that my voltage stays near exact what I set it to in the classy tool - it's actually just .008v less than what I set it to (for example, I have all three cards set to 1.25 right now and they're at 1.242v).
> 
> I kind of want to set it higher but I'm on air for the time being and don't want to blow these cards up lol. I'm curious if GPU-Z is displaying the voltage wrong or something because I'm noticing a lot of discrepancies between GPU-Z and MSI Afterburner. For example, the aforementioned voltage issue where MSI Afterburner will display stock voltages but GPU-Z will display the correct voltages (what I set them to using the classy tool), temperatures display incorrectly (GPU2 was showing at 92C in Heaven but only at ~82C when I checked it in GPU-Z) and last but not least the core clock only displays correctly on whichever card I am currently monitoring on GPU-Z. When I switch over to another card it just shows it at base clock, but I know this is incorrect because as I was able to increase the core clocks to the point of instability so MSI afterburner is definitely displaying the core clocks correctly (and I'm assuming the temperature as well)
> 
> Sorry for the long post


According to GPU-z, I am losing just a drop of voltage.. Like 1.35 would be 1.33 or so.. if you use the Probeit connector, you see the truth, and what software isn't seeing. With the Probe-it, the voltage is way higher.


----------



## Psistorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> According to GPU-z, I am losing just a drop of voltage.. Like 1.35 would be 1.33 or so.. if you use the Probeit connector, you see the truth, and what software isn't seeing. With the Probe-it, the voltage is way higher.


Oh wow. So I shouldn't be running anywhere near this high of voltage on air then I'm guessing?

On a side note, fourth card just arrived







I wish I had waterblocks for these things.

Edit: Well I guess 1.24 would be right around 1.35 then which isn't TOO bad for a quick benchmark, but my friend said not to go above 1.3. Still, I'd just like to get a second opinion on it because the last thing that I want to do is fry one of these cards lol.


----------



## z0ki

How do you switch the bios on the 780ti classified? Mine was on green before I put the back plate and block, have I stuffed up?


----------



## Psistorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> How do you switch the bios on the 780ti classified? Mine was on green before I put the back plate and block, have I stuffed up?


Are you asking how to flash it or just where the switch is at?

If you want to flash the BIOS, use the Skyn3t revision 2 bios on Page 1 along with NVFlash on page 1 of this thread.

If you're just looking for the switch, it's a very tiny white switch that is located to the left of the PCI-E connectors.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> How do you switch the bios on the 780ti classified? Mine was on green before I put the back plate and block, have I stuffed up?


it has little to do with the LED :-D look at the two 8 pin power connectors, just left of them is the ev bot connector 5 pin plug, a little itty bitty white switch (with the power off, switch it to your right for the second BIOS) and then the Probe it 10 pin connector.


----------



## z0ki

Was just after the switch location mate







thanks for that.

So I'm assuming bios 2 is the LN2 one correct? Will I need to reflash skyn3t to that bios?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psistorm*
> 
> Oh wow. So I shouldn't be running anywhere near this high of voltage on air then I'm guessing?
> 
> On a side note, fourth card just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had waterblocks for these things.
> 
> Edit: Well I guess 1.24 would be right around 1.35 then which isn't TOO bad for a quick benchmark, but my friend said not to go above 1.3. Still, I'd just like to get a second opinion on it because the last thing that I want to do is fry one of these cards lol.


Jusrt eyeball your temps like an Eagle on the hunt.. I suggest the investment of blocks, as they cut them temp in half, with higher voltage, on average. The EK Blocks are pretty, as they are the ones attached to my babies, lol.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Was just after the switch location mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for that.
> 
> So I'm assuming bios 2 is the LN2 one correct? Will I need to reflash skyn3t to that bios?


yes. Leave the normal bios alone. If you do accidentally flash it, like someone i Know.. *not looking in the mirror, I swear* just ask EVGA and they will send you the stock BIOS for both the normal and LN2 switch


----------



## Psistorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Jusrt eyeball your temps like an Eagle on the hunt.. I suggest the investment of blocks, as they cut them temp in half, with higher voltage, on average. The EK Blocks are pretty, as they are the ones attached to my babies, lol.


Thanks again man. I lowered them all down to 1.2V just to be on the safe side. EK Blocks are definitely going on these bad boys but it'll probably be five or six months before I can make that happen.

When I had them set at 1.25V via the classy tool, my second GPU got up to 92C max but I'm still assuming that's way too hot since the true voltage was probably more like ~1.4 I'm guessing. Water blocks are definitely a necessity, but I spent so much money on this that I have to hold off on them for a bit


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psistorm*
> 
> Thanks again man. I lowered them all down to 1.2V just to be on the safe side. EK Blocks are definitely going on these bad boys but it'll probably be five or six months before I can make that happen.
> 
> When I had them set at 1.25V via the classy tool, my second GPU got up to 92C max but I'm still assuming that's way too hot since the true voltage was probably more like ~1.4 I'm guessing. Water blocks are definitely a necessity, but I spent so much money on this that I have to hold off on them for a bit


yep, don't rush it.. Take your time and do it right. Just protect your investment until you can get the blocks on them.


----------



## z0ki

Hahahaha! Well I flashed the stock bios with skyn3t on mine and left the LN2 alone lol...

So evga will send me the stock bios hey? May need to get onto them then. Couldn't I just download a stock one for the classy from skyn3t?


----------



## swiftypoison

Hey guys!

Looking to "upgrade" from my current GTX 770 to GTX 770 Classy or a GTX 780 Classy. Worthy the extra money??


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Hahahaha! Well I flashed the stock bios with skyn3t on mine and left the LN2 alone lol...
> 
> So evga will send me the stock bios hey? May need to get onto them then. Couldn't I just download a stock one for the classy from skyn3t?


Someone here can post a copy. It's not a huge deal you will be ok. If you guys want I can add them to the front page. The 780 changed a couple times so I just stopped putting them on there, it got confusing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Looking to "upgrade" from my current GTX 770 to GTX 770 Classy or a GTX 780 Classy. Worthy the extra money??


I dont think switching to a 770 classy would be worth the money if you already have a 770. The 780 is much different and is gk110 instead of gk104. the 770 is a refresh 680 while the 780 is a completely new chip. the 780 classy is a great card. the 780 ti classified has additional cuda cores unlocked on the gk110 die but other than that is very similar to 780.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psistorm*
> 
> Nice!! Hey I'm curious, you mentioned how 1.3 on the classy tool can actually equate to 1.45 - I've been slowly increasing my voltage and clocks and benchmarking in between each change and it appears that my voltage stays near exact what I set it to in the classy tool - it's actually just .008v less than what I set it to (for example, I have all three cards set to 1.25 right now and they're at 1.242v).
> 
> I kind of want to set it higher but I'm on air for the time being and don't want to blow these cards up lol. I'm curious if GPU-Z is displaying the voltage wrong or something because I'm noticing a lot of discrepancies between GPU-Z and MSI Afterburner. For example, the aforementioned voltage issue where MSI Afterburner will display stock voltages but GPU-Z will display the correct voltages (what I set them to using the classy tool), temperatures display incorrectly (GPU2 was showing at 92C in Heaven using the Afterburner monitoring but only at ~82C when I checked it in GPU-Z) and last but not least the core clock only displays correctly on whichever card I am currently monitoring on GPU-Z (but all three core clocks show correctly on afterburner). When I switch over to another card on GPU-z it just shows it at base clock, but I know this is incorrect because as I was able to increase the core clocks to the point of instability, so MSI afterburner is definitely displaying the core clocks correctly (and I'm assuming the temperature as well)
> 
> Sorry for the long/hard to follow post


What card do you have? Fill out your sig. If you have a 780 Classified (non-Ti), whatever voltage you set with the Classy tool will be just about what you actually get.

The 780 Tis are different. Their voltage overshoots what is set in the Classy tool more than the 780s.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> What card do you have? Fill out your sig. If you have a 780 Classified (non-Ti), whatever voltage you set with the Classy tool will be just about what you actually get.
> 
> The 780 Tis are different. Their voltage overshoots what is set in the Classy tool more than the 780s.


His first post said 3 (now 4 as he received another while we were chatting) Ti Classifieds.


----------



## reb00tas

Guys. I got a g2 1300 evga PSU everything works fine
Corsair TX650 everything works fine, but limited overclocked due the low watts.

My friend just bought a Corsair RM1000, he have problems and cant overclock much. Nvidia driver crashes. To low voltage.

I tried the PSU in my computer. And i tried run with the settings i used on my G2, Driver crashed.

Then i tried run from the settings i used to on my Corsair TX650. Driver crash again. here i tried give more voltage. But then the driver just crash after 5 sec, instead of 25 sec.

I read around on the internet that RM1000 is a bad PSU.

It seems to be true ?

Someone got experience with this PSU RM1000

Thanks


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Looking to "upgrade" from my current GTX 770 to GTX 770 Classy or a GTX 780 Classy. Worthy the extra money??


Skip the GTX 770 Classy, only go with the 780 Classy if you really want to over-clock it yourself, otherwise just wait another 6? months for maxwell and your 770 will do okay in the mean time.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psistorm*
> 
> Nice!! Hey I'm curious, you mentioned how 1.3 on the classy tool can actually equate to 1.45 - I've been slowly increasing my voltage and clocks and benchmarking in between each change and it appears that my voltage stays near exact what I set it to in the classy tool - it's actually just .008v less than what I set it to (for example, I have all three cards set to 1.25 right now and they're at 1.242v).
> 
> I kind of want to set it higher but I'm on air for the time being and don't want to blow these cards up lol. I'm curious if GPU-Z is displaying the voltage wrong or something because I'm noticing a lot of discrepancies between GPU-Z and MSI Afterburner. For example, the aforementioned voltage issue where MSI Afterburner will display stock voltages but GPU-Z will display the correct voltages (what I set them to using the classy tool), temperatures display incorrectly (GPU2 was showing at 92C in Heaven using the Afterburner monitoring but only at ~82C when I checked it in GPU-Z) and last but not least the core clock only displays correctly on whichever card I am currently monitoring on GPU-Z (but all three core clocks show correctly on afterburner). When I switch over to another card on GPU-z it just shows it at base clock, but I know this is incorrect because as I was able to increase the core clocks to the point of instability, so MSI afterburner is definitely displaying the core clocks correctly (and I'm assuming the temperature as well)
> 
> Sorry for the long/hard to follow post


GPU-Z does not display correctly. There is a post on Kingpincooling by an EVGA engineer stating as such. There also have been countless post about this as well and nobody has gotten GPU-Z to show correctly consistently - especially at higher than stock. The higher you go, the more GPU-Z is usually off.

All TIC cards load higher by .05 volts. Some will load slightly higher, but none will load lower much lower (as in nobody with a DMM has shown lower). Also, higher frequencies will pull more voltage than lower frequencies. This is supposedly more pronounced at higher frequencies and voltages. Hence why some people are .15 over what is set. Heat will also play a part as well, as the hotter the GPU is, the more inefficient it becomes. This isn't much more voltage, but it is enough that you should be aware of.

The danger with increasing voltage in my opinion is the increased wear and tear on the regulation circuitry more than the GPU itself. MrTooShort lost a golden Titan because a VRM blew, not from the core cooking at 1.4 volts. With memory, I'm worried about the memory chips because there are so many of them, and only one has to go bad for your card to be a pretty paperweight. You also have less phases/components feeding it, so any one piece causing spikes makes up a significant chunk of the power delivery for the memory.

If you are on air, eventually adding voltage will lower stability. The GK110 core is very temperature sensitive. Stability at stock may tolerate 95C, at 1.3 volts it could drop into the 60s on some chips.

I monitor my clocks using PX. There is no way to correctly monitor voltages without a DMM. I use GPU-Z to validate my card for the owner's club.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Hi guys,

New to the forums, have got myself a 780 Ti Classified and have a few questions!!!

I've flashed my 780 Ti with Skyn3t's bios update, downloaded the Classy tool and set it to 1.300. I take it I shouldn't go any higher than 1.300 as I'm on air cooling?

I got core clock speeds of 1310 and memory clocked at 7600 (for now).

Lastly, I chose to flash the LN2 bios on my card. My plan was to use the LN2 bios when going for high benchmarks, but under normal gaming use the normal bios under the normal bios switch. I've run into a problem though as after flashing the LN2 bios I changed back to the normal version and it appears the bios has been applied to this one too. Is this a common issue or did I flash the card incorrectly?

Any help is appreciated!

Thanks
Paul


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> New to the forums, have got myself a 780 Ti Classified and have a few questions!!!
> 
> I've flashed my 780 Ti with Skyn3t's bios update, downloaded the Classy tool and set it to 1.300. I take it I shouldn't go any higher than 1.300 as I'm on air cooling?
> 
> I got core clock speeds of 1310 and memory clocked at 7600 (for now).
> 
> Lastly, I chose to flash the LN2 bios on my card. My plan was to use the LN2 bios when going for high benchmarks, but under normal gaming use the normal bios under the normal bios switch. I've run into a problem though as after flashing the LN2 bios I changed back to the normal version and it appears the bios has been applied to this one too. Is this a common issue or did I flash the card incorrectly?
> 
> Any help is appreciated!
> 
> Thanks
> Paul


I wouldn't do over 1.27v with air UNLESS you are using a multimeter to verify, on air I'd max around 1.32-1.34v (real voltage, not software setting) if your temps are not going sky high (i.e. over 85 deg).

Haven't flashed my card, so will have to defer to someone else.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draemn*
> 
> I wouldn't do over 1.27v with air UNLESS you are using a multimeter to verify, on air I'd max around 1.32-1.34v (real voltage, not software setting) if your temps are not going sky high (i.e. over 85 deg).
> 
> Haven't flashed my card, so will have to defer to someone else.


Didn't go over 79C at 100% fans. The cooler on this thing is incredible!!!


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Didn't go over 79C at 100% fans. The cooler on this thing is incredible!!!


Yes, it is very incredible, although it does make for one freakishly huge card


----------



## reb00tas

Seems this is the limit for my card. If i add +10 more driver stop responding and if i add more voltage same happens.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> Seems this is the limit for my card. If i add +10 more driver stop responding and if i add more voltage same happens.


Try running the extreme HD preset. Either way, that's a decent clock


----------



## reb00tas

Is the Skyn3t rev2 bios. based on the Xti bios ?

Could I get more out of my card with the Xti ?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> Is the Skyn3t rev2 bios. based on the Xti bios ?
> 
> Could I get more out of my card with the Xti ?


skyn3t rev.2 bios includes the evga official fix and will be pretty much the same as xti. You will not see an improvement in performance. stick with skyn3t rev.2


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> Seems this is the limit for my card. If i add +10 more driver stop responding and if i add more voltage same happens.


you could probably get more out of your memory clock by raising fbvdd slider. you are at stock right now. If you are on air i wouldn't use any higher voltage and you are already pretty high with pwm at max, load voltage is probably somewhere around 1.45v. if you are on water you could go up to 1.5v for quick bench runs.


----------



## draemn

*Valley benchmark provided a 20.5% increase vs default!!!!!!!!!*
I can't 100% recall, but I think ACTUAL voltage reading was 1.345v


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draemn*
> 
> Get that GPU to break 1400 Mhz at a minimum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My memory can do +700mhz (that's over 7100mhz effective)! If I had even better cooling, I'd be pushing my GPU to 1430 Mhz, but I don't want to heat up my CPU too much.


Are you running it on stock cooling? That's pretty impressive for sure, maybe my card puts out a lot of heat then, oh wells, the customer GPU loop is on it's way, Thanx again for the backplate. Can't wait to see what this puppy does


----------



## Darklyspectre

Whooo finally beat my old highscore.



Page.

GPU: Core: 1365 mhz Mem: 8200 mhz

CPU: 4,9 ghz.

This is the limit of this card on aircooling I am pretty sure.

uck I need more money so I can buy that watercooling setup for my GPU.

also hi. it's been a while.


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> Whooo finally beat my old highscore.
> 
> ...
> 
> GPU: Core: 1365 mhz Mem: 8200 mhz
> 
> CPU: 4,9 ghz.
> 
> This is the limit of this card on aircooling I am pretty sure.
> 
> uck I need more money so I can buy that watercooling setup for my GPU.
> 
> also hi. it's been a while.


Talk about impressive for air cooling! Congrats.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draemn*
> 
> Talk about impressive for air cooling! Congrats.


Is it? I honestly have no idea what is to be considered impressive


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

The secondary PSU is firing up, but I can not get the primary to boot. It clicks, then nothing. Anyone running dual PSU setups that can give an idea?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

NAILED IT DOWN!!!!!! Get this, I bought 2 MaxRevos. One 1500 and one 1350.. No biggie, right.. Same cables and everything... right? NO! They moved one ground and one wire (Brown, not sure what it is), causing the 1500 to not boot. I was trying to remove the green wire, with the atx removal tool, and broke it for the 1500, so I used the 1350 cables... that one wire had to be switched. Lesson learned, verify pinout from the same company, as they may throw a curve ball to see if you can catch it.

*edit* I just realized during a 3D Mark 11 run, I no longer have any coil whine. WIN!


----------



## Supercharged_Z06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> *edit* I just realized during a 3D Mark 11 run, I no longer have any coil whine. WIN!


I've also noticed that coil whine is often caused by the "quality" of the power/current being delivered by the PSU. Back when I was running SLI'ed 480 GTX's and upgraded from a 750W PSU to a Maxrevo 1350, my coil whine pretty much disappeared. Hard to nail down specifics, but it seems that certain PSU's can cause/eliminate coil whine in certain situations.


----------



## OleMortenF

I'm sure this have been up in this thread before, but there's 1124 pages so I am asking again









I have a 780Ti Classified ASIC 64.1 which I just installed watercooling on.
Before I watercooled it, I ran it at 1293/1950 @ 1.28750V/1.65V/312kHz which was stable under gaming, but it hit 83c though.
Well now temps really aint a problem anymore, but I cant seem to get the card to run Game Stable over 1358/1950/1.34375V/1.65V/400kHz.

Whats the max core and memory clock u guys can play games on stable like BF4? And what voltages?


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OleMortenF*
> 
> I'm sure this have been up in this thread before, but there's 1124 pages so I am asking again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 780Ti Classified ASIC 64.1 which I just installed watercooling on.
> Before I watercooled it, I ran it at 1293/1950 @ 1.28750V/1.65V/312kHz which was stable under gaming, but it hit 83c though.
> Well now temps really aint a problem anymore, but I cant seem to get the card to run Game Stable over 1358/1950/1.34375V/1.65V/400kHz.
> 
> Whats the max core and memory clock u guys can play games on stable like BF4? And what voltages?


If your temps are within reason, I'd recommend throwing more volts at it to see what happens.


----------



## Darklyspectre

People asking me questions about overclocking and how I did it is.....strangely very very satisfying you know?

oh well. time to fiddle again.

I was planning to game abit but overclocking it is. I am pumped.


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OleMortenF*
> 
> I'm sure this have been up in this thread before, but there's 1124 pages so I am asking again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 780Ti Classified ASIC 64.1 which I just installed watercooling on.
> Before I watercooled it, I ran it at 1293/1950 @ 1.28750V/1.65V/312kHz which was stable under gaming, but it hit 83c though.
> Well now temps really aint a problem anymore, but I cant seem to get the card to run Game Stable over 1358/1950/1.34375V/1.65V/400kHz.
> 
> Whats the max core and memory clock u guys can play games on stable like BF4? And what voltages?


Try setting the voltages lower and are your radiator fans plugged into the PWM fan headers on the GPU? Sometimes too much voltage is a bad thing. 1358 does seem low for water cooling, although there is no guarantee that you will get much higher as not all cards are "perfect."

Edit: My non-TI version I can run BF 4 fairly stable at 1410 Mhz (what the heck is that 1950 you talk about?) with 1.35 real volts (set around 1.26875v in classy tool). I run my memory at 7400 Mhz (effective) with 1.62v, although it seems to be fine with 1.61v. I get great stability at 1397 Mhz @ 1.34v in BF 4. I am on water.


----------



## mrlance

If u can see I haven't got my watercooling system in yet, lol


----------



## yunshin

I miss winter, could keep the fan on the classy at 55% and maintain amazing temps. Now it's back to 80%+ with all this heat.


----------



## OleMortenF

I've reached 1400/1950 stable in FireStrike, FireStrike Extreme and Valley so far. But it seems like if I go anywhere over 1358/1950 while playing BF4 I get a black line that appears sometimes. It's like a curvy black line that appears for 1 second or less on different spots on the screen and it goes away for a while, not that easy to explain what it exactly looks like but it goes away if go back down to 1358 so I am sure its because of an unstable overclock. My PWN fans are connected to the MB, which I control from ASUS AI Suite.


----------



## error-id10t

I'm just going to say it's an artefact. Try and run the Tomb Raider bench and it'd look shocking...


----------



## Blackops_2

About to make the jump to the 780 Classy, in general what would you say most people hit on air? 1200 is pretty easy eh?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> About to make the jump to the 780 Classy, in general what would you say most people hit on air? 1200 is pretty easy eh?


1,200 no problem. On air it's likely you'll get to 1,260+.


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> About to make the jump to the 780 Classy, in general what would you say most people hit on air? 1200 is pretty easy eh?


Just shy of 1300 isn't hard on air if you've got the airflow in the case to keep the ambient temps from getting too high around the card.


----------



## Blackops_2

Thats my only concern as of right now i don't have much airflow at all. Running an 800D because i had planned on water but never got around to it, currently running a Glacer 240L as a substitute for the CPU. That said my 7970 @ 1125/1575 1.125v doesn't overheat, it runs hot but on games that are GPU based 75/76C is normal. That said it's a reference blower so air is moving out of the case.


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Thats my only concern as of right now i don't have much airflow at all. Running an 800D because i had planned on water but never got around to it, currently running a Glacer 240L as a substitute for the CPU. That said my 7970 @ 1125/1575 1.125v doesn't overheat, it runs hot but on games that are GPU based 75/76C is normal. That said it's a reference blower so air is moving out of the case.


Only way to find out is to try... I don't know why an 800D would have bad airflow??? Do you only have 1 of the fans installed or something? Still, if you get a decent card, you should get to 1300mzh core on air, stability for gaming will depend on temps probably at that point (since it could be running hot for 2+ hours)


----------



## Blackops_2

I mean i have the exhaust fan going and the HDD cage fan going, other than that there is only one extra fan, the only intake is from the glacer 240l. Which i would've had it switched around to exhaust heat from the top of the case but the way CM has the fans in there makes it difficult as hell.


----------



## sk3tch

Can anyone with an EVBot shed some light on this? I keep getting the attached errors when trying to flash my EVBot to the latest firmware (P28, and I've even tried the P26 that was posted on page 1 of this thread). I finally caved and RMA'd them to EVGA and they sent me pre-flashed EVBots that work great...but it maddens me that neither one of my "old" ones can flash. I have tried multiple EVBot cables, multiple GPUs, flashing from root of C:\, rebooting, etc. I guess they're just bugged.


----------



## Sleepyluke

Please can some give me some advice please ?

I see their is a .1 and a .2 of the bios skyn3t ?

Which should I use for my EVGA Classifeid 780 TI's ?

And then what does the bios actually do for my cards,ie I'm guessing it will unlock the card .
But what parts and to what level ?

IV read some custom bios are re set overclocks and others just allow the user to adjust voltage and power target higher ,, which is this and which is better .
I would like to see what these cards can do ,?but I'm not looking to overclock the balls out if them lol

But I am going to be gaming on them for 6 to 8 hours at a time , they are on the stock air coolers and I have a extra custom air cooling unit give a good temp.

Thx for any advice


----------



## Supercharged_Z06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I mean i have the exhaust fan going and the HDD cage fan going, other than that there is only one extra fan, the only intake is from the glacer 240l. Which i would've had it switched around to exhaust heat from the top of the case but the way CM has the fans in there makes it difficult as hell.


Do what I did and pop the top on your 800D with a dremel - there's enough room up there to lay in four case fans with a nice grill, keeping the fans inside the case. (I went a little overboard with my 800D and also mounted a quad radiator, shroud and 8 GT 1850's for a push/pull setup. Adds LOTS of air flow to the case.


----------



## Blackops_2

Giving some thought to just finishing the loop like it was supposed to be. Though it will be costly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deaf Jam

I think my card is dying. I was running it with some 750 Ti's on the 335 driver with the Ti's mining and the TiC driving the monitor for Simulation CFD and I kept getting driver crashes. I'd disable the miners and still get the same result. This was with the Ti's and TiC at stock at since CFD doesn't really like anything else and there was no benefits anyhow. At least once a day I get stuck in a driver crash loop now. I haven't even ran overclocked in at least a month as I haven't had time to game.

I've since moved the Ti's to a new motherboard and stability improved for a couple weeks. Now it's crashing again with constant loops. The driver recovers and falls right back over until reset.

I've ran DDU in safe mode, reverted drivers to 332, no PX running, and no classy tool running. Once the card comes under load for a few hours, I get driver crash loops. If not under load, I still crash, only it's in the middle of the night with nothing happening. I wake up to my computer looping driver crashes. I'm out of ideas at this point.

I remember coelcanth (sp?) had issues with the drivers messing with voltages w/ a 750 Ti, but I chalked it down to bad luck, file, config issue. Maybe that wasn't a wise move.

Any ideas other than RMA at this point?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> I think my card is dying. I was running it with some 750 Ti's on the 335 driver with the Ti's mining and the TiC driving the monitor for Simulation CFD and I kept getting driver crashes. I'd disable the miners and still get the same result. This was with the Ti's and TiC at stock at since CFD doesn't really like anything else and there was no benefits anyhow. At least once a day I get stuck in a driver crash loop now. I haven't even ran overclocked in at least a month as I haven't had time to game.
> 
> I've since moved the Ti's to a new motherboard and stability improved for a couple weeks. Now it's crashing again with constant loops. The driver recovers and falls right back over until reset.
> 
> I've ran DDU in safe mode, reverted drivers to 332, no PX running, and no classy tool running. Once the card comes under load for a few hours, I get driver crash loops. If not under load, I still crash, only it's in the middle of the night with nothing happening. I wake up to my computer looping driver crashes. I'm out of ideas at this point.
> 
> I remember coelcanth (sp?) had issues with the drivers messing with voltages w/ a 750 Ti, but I chalked it down to bad luck, file, config issue. Maybe that wasn't a wise move.
> 
> Any ideas other than RMA at this point?


Upgrade to the beta 337.50 drivers. 332 doesn't support the 750Ti but 334 does and still doesn't run as well as the newest beta driver. 335 has been nothing but a giant ball of complaints since it was released. Read up on the drivers at EVGA and you will get better info.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Upgrade to the beta 337.50 drivers. 332 doesn't support the Ti and 334 does. 335 has been nothing but a giant ball of complaints since it was released. Read up on the drivers at EVGA and you will get better info.


Yeah, that is my next move. Only thing is it shouldn't matter. There are no 750Ti's in the system now. I bought a cheap motherboard and put them in there. The 780 Ti is alone now.

Let me cross my fingers and install the new drivers.


----------



## Bishop07764

I am currently considering getting a 780 classified to run in sli with my 780 lightning because the lightning supply has totally dried up in my country. My lightning is already watercooled and the classified would be also. From looking at pictures of the mounted blocks, they definitely don't line up. I figured that I could just use some of my regular tubing and a couple barbs. Has anyone tried this?

I would be hoping to do maybe 1300 core per card. My lightning laughs at that low a clock, and I am hoping that a classified would also. Anybody foresee any issues trying this? I have a 1300 watt Evga PSU. Thanks in advance.


----------



## phynce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> GPU-Z does not display correctly. There is a post on Kingpincooling by an EVGA engineer stating as such. There also have been countless post about this as well and nobody has gotten GPU-Z to show correctly consistently - especially at higher than stock. The higher you go, the more GPU-Z is usually off.
> 
> All TIC cards load higher by .05 volts. Some will load slightly higher, but none will load lower much lower (as in nobody with a DMM has shown lower). Also, higher frequencies will pull more voltage than lower frequencies. This is supposedly more pronounced at higher frequencies and voltages. Hence why some people are .15 over what is set. Heat will also play a part as well, as the hotter the GPU is, the more inefficient it becomes. This isn't much more voltage, but it is enough that you should be aware of.
> 
> The danger with increasing voltage in my opinion is the increased wear and tear on the regulation circuitry more than the GPU itself. MrTooShort lost a golden Titan because a VRM blew, not from the core cooking at 1.4 volts. With memory, I'm worried about the memory chips because there are so many of them, and only one has to go bad for your card to be a pretty paperweight. You also have less phases/components feeding it, so any one piece causing spikes makes up a significant chunk of the power delivery for the memory.
> 
> If you are on air, eventually adding voltage will lower stability. The GK110 core is very temperature sensitive. Stability at stock may tolerate 95C, at 1.3 volts it could drop into the 60s on some chips.
> 
> I monitor my clocks using PX. There is no way to correctly monitor voltages without a DMM. I use GPU-Z to validate my card for the owner's club.


In respect to this, I was curious if i am running ~1.3125 on my cards with a pwm of 416khz for an effective voltage >1.4 (probit connector on my to buy list) would it be less strain running actual voltage with lower pwm or? I know either way there is strain on the circuitry but which is worse?

TIA Phynce


----------



## kirk007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bishop07764*
> 
> I am currently considering getting a 780 classified to run in sli with my 780 lightning because the lightning supply has totally dried up in my country. My lightning is already watercooled and the classified would be also. From looking at pictures of the mounted blocks, they definitely don't line up. I figured that I could just use some of my regular tubing and a couple barbs. Has anyone tried this?
> 
> I would be hoping to do maybe 1300 core per card. My lightning laughs at that low a clock, and I am hoping that a classified would also. Anybody foresee any issues trying this? I have a 1300 watt Evga PSU. Thanks in advance.


You could do something similar to what I did.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phynce*
> 
> In respect to this, I was curious if i am running ~1.3125 on my cards with a pwm of 416khz for an effective voltage >1.4 (probit connector on my to buy list) would it be less strain running actual voltage with lower pwm or? I know either way there is strain on the circuitry but which is worse?
> 
> TIA Phynce


I'd guess the higher PWM offers lower strain on the GPU. It may put more strain on the components, but that is just a BIG guess. They could very well be equal. There are a whole lot of power phases to smooth delivery to begin with. If your on air, I personally would back it down a bit as RMA's aren't any fun. I'm staring at one right now and not to thrilled about it.


----------



## Sleepyluke

I think I broke it !

Please help me , I have flash my 2 classifeid gtx780it's with the skyn3t rev.1
And this is or was working great , I was at around core clock +117 and mem +300
And I thought I would up the mem a load more so I upped this to +500 ( my old 780's could handle this easy) and disaster struck !!
I have artefacting all over my desktop and screen freeze .. I thought that's ok , IV just found the limit for the mem and I just need to start rolling back the mem OC .

What I'm worreyed about is when I restarted ... The cards had down clocked loads ... After checking I see that the voltage adjuster in evga precision x had scaled it's self back to much lower that it was set to after the flash so it was scaled it's self back to around 987Mv ( it was 1212Mv set my the bios flash be defualt )

I was able to just move it back up again and stuff is so far seeming to run ok .But now it seem like my card have the boost capability back which I thought was taken away by the new bios , they now sit at 1,085 base clock and boost upto about 1,188 when I run a bench or somthing ,

I thought before this happend that my card didn't do this and sat at 1,188 as a base clock ? So no boost was available ? So I'm worryed .... Did a break somthing ? Or is this normal ?
And yes I now know not to jump up so fast with my settings :-s

Please help ?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> I think I broke it !
> 
> Please help me , I have flash my 2 classifeid gtx780it's with the skyn3t rev.1
> And this is or was working great , I was at around core clock +117 and mem +300
> And I thought I would up the mem a load more so I upped this to +500 ( my old 780's could handle this easy) and disaster struck !!
> I have artefacting all over my desktop and screen freeze .. I thought that's ok , IV just found the limit for the mem and I just need to start rolling back the mem OC .
> 
> What I'm worreyed about is when I restarted ... The cards had down clocked loads ... After checking I see that the voltage adjuster in evga precision x had scaled it's self back to much lower that it was set to after the flash ( which was max , 1,212 I think ) so it was scaled it's self back to around +75 .
> 
> I was able to just move it back up again and stuff is so far seeming to run ok .But now it seem like my card have the boost capability back which I thought was taken away by the new bios , they now sit at 1,085 base clock and boost upto about 1,188 when I run a bench or somthing ,
> 
> I thought before this happend that my card didn't do this and sat at 1,188 as a base clock ? So no boost was available ? So I'm worryed .... Did a break somthing ? Or is this normal ?
> And yes I now know not to jump up so fast with my settings :-s
> 
> Please help ?


Did you restart after the bios flash?

Also, Precision X does not control voltage, so using it isn't doing anything at all. If you want to push voltage, you have to use the classified voltage tool on the first page.

What does GPU-Z say as far as the BIOS that is on the card?


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> Please can some give me some advice please ?
> 
> I see their is a .1 and a .2 of the bios skyn3t ?
> 
> Which should I use for my EVGA Classifeid 780 TI's ?
> 
> And then what does the bios actually do for my cards,ie I'm guessing it will unlock the card .
> But what parts and to what level ?
> 
> IV read some custom bios are re set overclocks and others just allow the user to adjust voltage and power target higher ,, which is this and which is better .
> I would like to see what these cards can do ,?but I'm not looking to overclock the balls out if them lol
> 
> But I am going to be gaming on them for 6 to 8 hours at a time , they are on the stock air coolers and I have a extra custom air cooling unit give a good temp.
> 
> Thx for any advice


Check out "OccamRazor" posts. There are instructions on how to install bioses in every one. The bios I used was rev2 at the bottom.

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/20373


----------



## Sleepyluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Check out "OccamRazor" posts. There are instructions on how to install bioses in every one. The bios I used was rev2 at the bottom.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/20373


Is rev2 better ? What does it do diffrent , and should I change over to the rev2 .. Also please can you tell me if IV Brocken anything , or is what happened and what I'm seeing normal ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Did you restart after the bios flash?
> 
> Also, Precision X does not control voltage, so using it isn't doing anything at all. If you want to push voltage, you have to use the classified voltage tool on the first page.
> 
> What does GPU-Z say as far as the BIOS that is on the card?


GPUZ

Shows Gpu clock 1202 defualt 1085
Bios number 80.80.34.01.80(p2083-oo30)

I had a friend flash them for me and I watched , it the first time for me doing bios flashing


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> Is rev2 better ? What does it do diffrent , and should I change over to the rev2 .. Also please can you tell me if IV Brocken anything , or is what happened and what I'm seeing normal ?
> GPUZ
> 
> Shows Gpu clock 1202 defualt 1085
> Bios number 80.80.34.01.80(p2083-oo30)
> 
> I had a friend flash them for me and I watched , it the first time for me doing bios flashing


Can you post the name of the Flash that you actually used, like skyn3t-classyti-vbios-bd ....

You probably haven't damaged anything, so don't stress too much just yet. My cards act funny when using the Skyn3t Bioses, and are better now that they are on separate power supplies.


----------



## Sleepyluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Can you post the name of the Flash that you actually used, like skyn3t-classyti-vbios-bd ....


This is the full name of it EVGA 780 Ti Classified skyn3t rev.1

It is the frist bios listed in the 780 TI section at the beggining of this thread ?

I do not know how to tell if it is the DB version or not and me their rev.1 or rev.2 say DB on them ?

Am I looking in the wrong place ? And should I change my bios ?
Does this give you enough info to know if I have damaged something ?

Thx loads for your fast replys


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> This is the full name of it EVGA 780 Ti Classified skyn3t rev.1
> 
> It is the frist bios listed in the 780 TI section at the beggining of this thread ?
> 
> I do not know how to tell if it is the DB version or not and me their rev.1 or rev.2 say DB on them ?
> 
> Am I looking in the wrong place ? And should I change my bios ?
> Does this give you enough info to know if I have damaged something ?
> 
> Thx loads for your fast replys


Is your computer running? If so you are fine 

It does say boost disabled, but the base clock is 1084.5 not 1188. The major question is, did you buddy flash the PX (precision x) or ab (afterburner) rom. I am not sure if it makes any difference, but they are both in the zip file.

You can try Rev. 2, as it shouldn't hurt to give it a go. The Rev 1 bios was based off of the first release bios that wasn't fantastic. Rev 2 is based on a much later release that was much better.


----------



## Necrontire

Hello to everybody, I shall like knowing if bios Rev 4 " NO. Ti " is compatible with my card which possesses one bios 80.10.3A.01.82?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrontire*
> 
> Hello to everybody, I shall like knowing if bios Rev 4 " NO. Ti " is compatible with my card which possesses one bios 80.10.3A.01.82?


what is your card?


----------



## Necrontire

EVGA GTX 780 Classified.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrontire*
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 Classified.


Rev 4 is meant for the Non Ti 780 Classified, so yes it is compatible


----------



## Necrontire

OK







by seeing the name of bios " 80.80. " I believed in a version of Classy with a new chip as it is the case to 780 "classic" other small question has you he a big difference side stability oc between Rev 2 and 4 there?


----------



## Bishop07764

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirk007*
> 
> You could do something similar to what I did.


Awesome, I was thinking that I might have to do something like that. Does having that many 90 degree bends cut down on the flow too significantly? Mine would be pump>gpu2>gpu1>280 rad>480 rad>res. The MCP 655 currently provides plenty of flow.

That is an awesome setup by the way.


----------



## VSG

A nice mcp35x or similar pump will handle those restrictions without much trouble.


----------



## Sleepyluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Is your computer running? If so you are fine
> 
> It does say boost disabled, but the base clock is 1084.5 not 1188. The major question is, did you buddy flash the PX (precision x) or ab (afterburner) rom. I am not sure if it makes any difference, but they are both in the zip file.
> 
> You can try Rev. 2, as it shouldn't hurt to give it a go. The Rev 1 bios was based off of the first release bios that wasn't fantastic. Rev 2 is based on a much later release that was much better.


Awesome thx for this info  I feel much calmer now thank you 

Please can you help me to understand the "DB" and " boost" disabled ,
Are you saying that both the skyn3t rev.1 and rev.2 bios have disabled boost ?
And if so help me to understand ... If my card base clock is 1085 and IV overclocked it to 1202 ... I see it running on idel at 1085 and then when I push with some work like benching ... It moves upto 1202 ? Isn't that boosting ?

I apologise , as I'm very new to the bios OCing and I'm probably missing something totaly obvious.
Thanks again for your fast reply and I hope you have the time to further explain some of this.

From what you have said , I will probably flash the rev.2 boos tonight when my buddy gets back online to hold my hand lol


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrontire*
> 
> EVGA GTX 780 Classified.


Rev 4 should be compatible with your card. I do not have
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> Awesome thx for this info  I feel much calmer now thank you
> 
> Please can you help me to understand the "DB" and " boost" disabled ,
> Are you saying that both the skyn3t rev.1 and rev.2 bios have disabled boost ?
> And if so help me to understand ... If my card base clock is 1085 and IV overclocked it to 1202 ... I see it running on idel at 1085 and then when I push with some work like benching ... It moves upto 1202 ? Isn't that boosting ?
> 
> I apologise , as I'm very new to the bios OCing and I'm probably missing something totaly obvious.
> Thanks again for your fast reply and I hope you have the time to further explain some of this.
> 
> From what you have said , I will probably flash the rev.2 boos tonight when my buddy gets back online to hold my hand lol


no apologies, everyone starts with questions 

The Boost Disabled should only be for NVidia GPU Boost 2.0, and disabling it. I am not entirely sure how it works, but when I install SkyN3T Bios' I get a lot of black screens and shut downs. My cards do not like them.

I want to run Rev 2, and see what it will be able to do, now that I have another power supply. I just have to figure out where the issue is that it has, and what causes the shut downs of the display output. I am going to start by removing the drivers, and then running the BIOS updates, then reinstalling everything.

Until then, hopefully someone can help explain the Boost Disabled, as I figure it is tied directly into GPU Boost 2.0 and not into the boost from 1085 to the higher settings, as every card I have starts at 1085 until it is pushed, and then it moves up to the setting that I activated.


----------



## kirk007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bishop07764*
> 
> Awesome, I was thinking that I might have to do something like that. Does having that many 90 degree bends cut down on the flow too significantly? Mine would be pump>gpu2>gpu1>280 rad>480 rad>res. The MCP 655 currently provides plenty of flow.


I'm pretty sure your pump can handle a situation like that, although I only have experience with the 355s.
Quote:


> That is an awesome setup by the way.


Thanks! Wiring and tubing isn't final yet, but it will do for a while. System is running smoothly


----------



## Bishop07764

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> A nice mcp35x or similar pump will handle those restrictions without much trouble.


That is a nice pump, but I haven't used ones myself. I will have to consider it. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirk007*
> 
> I'm pretty sure your pump can handle a situation like that, although I only have experience with the 355s.
> Thanks! Wiring and tubing isn't final yet, but it will do for a while. System is running smoothly


That is what I was thinking. My CPU loop includes the motherboard and two rads. The MCP 655 for that loop does just fine. If I end up needing more flow, then I can always get the 35. Thanks. My motherboard has about 3 slots between the cards too. I may just be able to connect them directly instead of using the 90 degree fittings. It would take the flow question out of the equation.

The classified over voltage tool. Does the core slider add to the base voltage or is the core slider the total core voltage? My plan would be to continue using Afterburner.


----------



## mrlance

Hey guys, I'm trying to get a rock stable overclock on my Classy on air right now before my liquid cooling arrives. here's the config right now using precision X and classy controller:
1301mhz core(+190)
1802mhz memory(+600)
power target @ 120%( prioritized)
Gtx classy controller: NVVDD 1.30625
FBVDD 1.61
PEXVDD1.050(stock)
unning on the new 337.50 beta bios

Unigine valley plays through with a final score of 4053, however there is some screen tearing in between. And 3d mark 2011 display driver crashes in the beginning of graphics test 3. Temp peak under load hits 76C in unigine valley, and idle at 46C. Any ideas?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm trying to get a rock stable overclock on my Classy on air right now before my liquid cooling arrives. here's the config right now using precision X and classy controller:
> 1301mhz core(+190)
> 1802mhz memory(+600)
> power target @ 120%( prioritized)
> Gtx classy controller: NVVDD 1.30625
> FBVDD 1.61
> PEXVDD1.050(stock)
> unning on the new 337.50 beta bios
> 
> Unigine valley plays through with a final score of 4053, however there is some screen tearing in between. And 3d mark 2011 display driver crashes in the beginning of graphics test 3. Temp peak under load hits 76C in unigine valley, and idle at 46C. Any ideas?


Try and keep temps under 70c to prevent artifacting and driver crashing. On air cooling your pushing it with that voltage. You can leave your memory stock and see how far your core goes then go mess with memory overclock.
Your waisitng your time if your already planning on water cooling. Wait to then and then you can find a nice 24/7 overclock


----------



## WebTourist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> And 3d mark 2011 display driver crashes in the beginning of graphics test 3.


That means the card need more voltage.
Try with:
power target @ 120%( prioritized)
Gtx classy controller: NVVDD 1.35
FBVDD 1.70
PEXVDD1.050(stock)

*And Fan speed 80%*

Which bios do you use?


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> That means the card need more voltage.
> Try with:
> power target @ 120%( prioritized)
> Gtx classy controller: NVVDD 1.35
> FBVDD 1.70
> PEXVDD1.050(stock)
> 
> *And Fan speed 80%*
> 
> Which bios do you use?


I'm using the skyn3t rev 4 bios at the moment. Also this might sound stupid, but I was doing some cable management, and realized I might have only plugged in 14 pins instead of 18 when I got it, for some reason I kept thinking it was only a 8 pin and 6 pin connector, whoops!


----------



## mrlance

Correction, 16 pins, lol


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bishop07764*
> 
> That is a nice pump, but I haven't used ones myself. I will have to consider it. Thanks.
> That is what I was thinking. My CPU loop includes the motherboard and two rads. The MCP 655 for that loop does just fine. If I end up needing more flow, then I can always get the 35. Thanks. My motherboard has about 3 slots between the cards too. I may just be able to connect them directly instead of using the 90 degree fittings. It would take the flow question out of the equation.
> 
> The classified over voltage tool. Does the core slider add to the base voltage or is the core slider the total core voltage? My plan would be to continue using Afterburner.


The voltage you set in the classy tool becomes the voltage and does not add to any base voltage. Use afterburner for you power/temp limit and clock/mem speeds and use the classy tool for voltage control. don't use the afterburner voltage control while using the classy tool.


----------



## Bishop07764

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> The voltage you set in the classy tool becomes the voltage and does not add to any base voltage. Use afterburner for you power/temp limit and clock/mem speeds and use the classy tool for voltage control. don't use the afterburner voltage control while using the classy tool.


Awesome. Extremely helpful. I didn't want a card to go poof by accidentally giving it insane voltage, although the tool limits it to 1.35 volts if I understand correctly. + rep


----------



## Sleepyluke

Massive problem Please help

For some reason it does not matter what bios I flash my card's with the max power target will not go over 150% ?

yesterday it did do it , when I was using skyn3trev.1bios i saw 200% but I had a crash when over clocking the mem , so I reflashed to the skyn3rev.2bios , but it is not giving me 200% any more and some other things to seem correct either .

This seems to be after the mem over clock crash ? that cards did not over heat for anything like that , i just had screen freeze with massive artifacting and i had to do a manual restart , the mem was set to +500 when it crashed I jumped from 300 to 500.

Any ideas what the trouble is here and any idea how to fix it ?

Although the time it worked correctly i flashed using Nvflash each time it has not worked iv used EZflash ?
(trouble is i dont understand how to use Nvflash as i had a frined do it and they are not around any more )

do you think could be the issue ?

UPDATE.. I can get skyn3rev.1bios to flash and give me the 200% max power target now.

BUT still the rev.2 will only give me 150% ..WHY ? what am i doing wrong , this is soooo frustrating grrrrrrr

please help

It really is starting to feel like maybe I have installed it correctly and my cards are working fine BUT this rev.2 is actually set to 150% max power target and the read me is wrong ? has any body ells used the skyn3rev.2bios , and if so what is their available max power target , 150% or 200% ?


----------



## pharma57

Hardware Asylum has a new review of the Evga Backplate for the 780 ti Classified ... pretty good install instructions and test results.



Quote:


> These backplates are a true optional accessory and when I reviewed the GTX 780 Ti Classified KPE (Kingpin Edition) I was surprised to see that they included one. At first I figured this was in response to this being a higher end product and was included to help justify the higher cost. It wasn't until I modified my own ACX heatspreader that I realized the backplate was actually required to compensate for the KPE design. (doh! moment) Also during that review I didn't consider the backplate to be a cooling accessory considering that the backplate isn't a traditional heatsink and only scavenges from the backside of the GPU.
> 
> Likewise any thermal advantages from this are only realized up until the backplate reaches a saturation point. For instance our Cryptography benchmark had an ending so you can see a definite thermal advantage which can be measured at the GPU and by the physical temperature of the backplate. Running a longer benchmark would still allow the GPU to reach the non-backplate temperatures. It just takes considerably longer for it to happen.


http://www.hardwareasylum.com/articles/modding/evga_backplate


----------



## z0ki

Do i turn off the PC then flick the switch to the LN2 version then flash? Or am i able to flick it over while in windows still?

answered my own question.. Yes it can be flicked over while the OS is up and running


----------



## z0ki

Hrmm flashed LN2 bios with skyn3t only limited to 150% power target? How do I get it to 200?


----------



## wstanci3

Don't worry about Power target to 200%. You will never use that much. 150% is plenty.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Do i turn off the PC then flick the switch to the LN2 version then flash? Or am i able to flick it over while in windows still?
> 
> answered my own question.. Yes it can be flicked over while the OS is up and running


Did you verify that the Bios went onto the LN2 switch? I have always been told to shut down completely, switch, and then use the BIOS or flash.

I guess I should ask, did you check GPU-z to verify the bios had actually switched over properly? more of a curiosity thing than anything else. I always restart after a BIOS flash, and re-install drivers as well then restart again. it may seem like a pain, but i have never had a bad flash, except when I flash the normal bios instead of LN2 by accident.


----------



## z0ki

Nah I didnt verify if it went onto LN2 Bios. Where in GPU-Z does it say if its stock or LN2. The bios version number changed from the usual .0 to .1


----------



## Necrontire

Hello !









I would have wanted to know how many Mv max under water you recommend to me with my Classy for H24 ? 1.30 > 1.35? I utlise at the moment Rev 2 which turns rather well


----------



## Sleepyluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Hrmm flashed LN2 bios with skyn3t only limited to 150% power target? How do I get it to 200?


That bios is set at max 150% power target , but this is just a raio thing and buy setting it to 150% you are getting the sane 900w that you would from other bios that have a 200% power target max

What version bios does it say in GPUZ 80.80.34.00.80 or somthing ells ? (Asking as I'm trying to fix my own issue with this not yours lol )


----------



## Sleepyluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Nah I didnt verify if it went onto LN2 Bios. Where in GPU-Z does it say if its stock or LN2. The bios version number changed from the usual .0 to .1


Which should it be after IV flashed with skyn3rev.2bios

Bios version ,with the 00 or 01 ?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bishop07764*
> 
> Awesome. Extremely helpful. I didn't want a card to go poof by accidentally giving it insane voltage, although the tool limits it to 1.35 volts if I understand correctly. + rep


Actually the newest voltage tool allows up to 1.5v for the 780 classy and also has pwm control. I think I had the older version under the 780 classy section but the newer version under the 780 ti classy section. all sections now have the newest tool. Anyone with a 780 classy that is using the 2.0 version please grab this version as it will allow you to go to 1.5v and pwm to 571khz.

Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrontire*
> 
> OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by seeing the name of bios " 80.80. " I believed in a version of Classy with a new chip as it is the case to 780 "classic" other small question has you he a big difference side stability oc between Rev 2 and 4 there?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrontire*
> 
> Hello !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have wanted to know how many Mv max under water you recommend to me with my Classy for H24 ? 1.30 > 1.35? I utlise at the moment Rev 2 which turns rather well


I am running the Rev 4 on my GTX 780 Classy (which is original production run) and it is solid for me. I was having an issue with the voltage limit always showing as "1" in PX with the included BIOS on this card, which made it hard to properly o/c and this one removed the problem. Also, it is easier to o/c without the GPU boost feature enabled IMO. I wouldn't say the Rev 4 makes the card more stable, but I'd suggest that one over the others for over-clocking.

Well, take these voltages as *ACTUAL* not software settings (i.e. with a DMM). Most people feel comfortable with up to 1.35v for 24/7 and some people are willing to go as high as 1.45v for single benchmark runs. Maxing out the voltage does not always mean the best over-clock though! You have to play around and find the sweet spot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Actually the newest voltage tool allows up to 1.5v for the 780 classy and also has pwm control. I think I had the older version under the 780 classy section but the newer version under the 780 ti classy section. all sections now have the newest tool. Anyone with a 780 classy that is using the 2.0 version please grab this version as it will allow you to go to 1.5v and pwm to 571khz.
> 
> Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file


I always assumed PWM setting = fan speed controller? Is this correct or incorrect?


----------



## DeXel

No. that's a different PWM which is switching frequency of MOSFETs and other parts connected to them. Basically how often do they turn on and off to control voltages.


----------



## mrlance

Holy baby jesus, 1.5 volts! yeah I think I'll wait till my liquid cooling comes in, cause knowing me and my dumbass will try to push it on air, lol


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Holy baby jesus, 1.5 volts! yeah I think I'll wait till my liquid cooling comes in, cause knowing me and my dumbass will try to push it on air, lol


Ok I just downloaded it to see what it's about, looks like on my voltage controller it's showing 1.65 volts as max....... yeah I'm totally gonna hold off till I get my liquid cooling before I mess with it


----------



## JLMS2010

Yeah, mine goes to 1.65v as well.


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Ok I just downloaded it to see what it's about, looks like on my voltage controller it's showing 1.65 volts as max....... yeah I'm totally gonna hold off till I get my liquid cooling before I mess with it


My 780 ti max out at 1440 mhz, at 1.3625v max temp is 42.

If i add more voltage and mhz it fail. So dont expect you will need 1.65 volt


----------



## SDhydro

Only kpe 780 ti goes to 1.65v+. With the regular classy 780ti your limited to 1.5 or 1.55v load confirmed by strongisland under ln2 even though the controller shows it goes to 1.65. Either way both are more volts then any of you will need.


----------



## Necrontire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draemn*
> 
> I am running the Rev 4 on my GTX 780 Classy (which is original production run) and it is solid for me. I was having an issue with the voltage limit always showing as "1" in PX with the included BIOS on this card, which made it hard to properly o/c and this one removed the problem. Also, it is easier to o/c without the GPU boost feature enabled IMO. I wouldn't say the Rev 4 makes the card more stable, but I'd suggest that one over the others for over-clocking.
> 
> Well, take these voltages as *ACTUAL* not software settings (i.e. with a DMM). Most people feel comfortable with up to 1.35v for 24/7 and some people are willing to go as high as 1.45v for single benchmark runs. Maxing out the voltage does not always mean the best over-clock though! You have to play around and find the sweet spot.


Tanks !


----------



## draemn

Okay, so the PWM can increase stability at higher voltage/overclocks by increasing the performance of MOFSET/power control?

PEXVDD has something to do with PCIe?


----------



## jtom320

Just a quick question. What's the best bios to use with a 780 TI normal classified on air? Using MSI AB to overclock and planning on running only slightly higher then the Nvidia lock for an every day OC. Thinking like 1.25.


----------



## DeXel

At higher frequencies the ripple decreases, but I don't know why for GPUs switching frequency is set so low. On motherboards like Intel ones phases are running like 1Mhz per phase down to like 500Hz and rarely to 250Hz for high phase (20+) phase designs using the same CHiL PWM more or less. I don't know if something bad is gonna happen if we increase those. These Classy cards use CHiL 8318 PWM which is up to 8 phase PWM, and I think it's used as 7 phase doubled to 14 phases meaning it can run up to 500Hz per phase.


----------



## gatesmarch

I'm having a very annoying issue. I just bought a Seasonic X850 gold psu a couple weeks ago. Earlier I heard this annoying buzzing noise coming from my case. I stopped all the fans and it was still audible. I put my ear next to the psu and that's where it was coming from. It changes when the monitor changes images, brightness, etc....like an old tube T.V would. I shut down and restarted and it's still doing it. As soon as I put the gpu under load (I ran Heaven), it stops completely. Once I exit out, it comes right back. It is REALLY annoying. I've read around with mixed answers...most saying it is probably a sign of a problem waiting to happen. I can exchange it through Amazon, but I hate returning products that can other wise be fixed.


----------



## DeXel

Those Seasonic PSUs have known issues with coil whine. It won't explode, but it's very annoying.


----------



## MonarchX

I take it that only the Kingpin edition comes with a backplate? Not the regular Classified edition, correct?

I keep reading reviews that eVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified can be a seriously bad overclocker, worse than non-Ti version. With non-Ti version, Classified cards were the top ones, but Ti versions Classified cards are not top - only the Kingpin editions are top, and they are the ones with the highest OC.

Is there a higher chance I will get more OC if I go with eVGA GTX 780 Ti SuperClocks or FTW? I OC on air, but in the past I managed to get quite far on air! GTX 780 Ti classified at least worth the money for having a HIGHER chance of high OC than SC or FTW or even REFERENCE versions?

Does GTX 780 Ti Classified come with a fan noisier than regular non-Ti GTX 780 Classified?


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> My 780 ti max out at 1440 mhz, at 1.3625v max temp is 42.
> 
> If i add more voltage and mhz it fail. So dont expect you will need 1.65 volt


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Only kpe 780 ti goes to 1.65v+. With the regular classy 780ti your limited to 1.5 or 1.55v load confirmed by strongisland under ln2 even though the controller shows it goes to 1.65. Either way both are more volts then any of you will need.


Yeah I figured as much, it was just pretty cool that it's there. Plus I'm glad I caught the fact that it's an 8+8 connector on the 780 classy, I thought it was like my old 280X which was only 8+6. That really did help the stability of the overclocks for sure. Right now it's setting decently at 125 on the core at 1.283 volts with a 130% power target, without even overlcocking the memory, get's about 15,600 3d mark 11, yay


----------



## z0ki

When the LN2 switch is flicked over and flashed with skyn3t 2.0 I believe how do I know if its actually flashed aside from the bios flash version in gpu-z


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> I'm having a very annoying issue. I just bought a Seasonic X850 gold psu a couple weeks ago. Earlier I heard this annoying buzzing noise coming from my case. I stopped all the fans and it was still audible. I put my ear next to the psu and that's where it was coming from. It changes when the monitor changes images, brightness, etc....like an old tube T.V would. I shut down and restarted and it's still doing it. As soon as I put the gpu under load (I ran Heaven), it stops completely. Once I exit out, it comes right back. It is REALLY annoying. I've read around with mixed answers...most saying it is probably a sign of a problem waiting to happen. I can exchange it through Amazon, but I hate returning products that can other wise be fixed.


You can either listen to the coil whine or exchange it. I have only experienced coil whine from one of my classifieds, and when I added another PSU to the mix, it went away.


----------



## Zaxis01

Using the NV Classified Controller to adjust voltages.

How can i enable the program to keep the settings after a shut down?


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Yeah I figured as much, it was just pretty cool that it's there. Plus I'm glad I caught the fact that it's an 8+8 connector on the 780 classy, I thought it was like my old 280X which was only 8+6. That really did help the stability of the overclocks for sure. Right now it's setting decently at 125 on the core at 1.283 volts with a 130% power target, without even overlcocking the memory, get's about 15,600 3d mark 11, yay


I meant 1250 on the core, lol


----------



## gatesmarch

It's definitely not my classy. Further googling has revealed this line of Seasonics have this notorious buzzing/coil whine. I'll try a replacement, if that fails I'll pick up a Be Quiet! Dark power pro.


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> When the LN2 switch is flicked over and flashed with skyn3t 2.0 I believe how do I know if its actually flashed aside from the bios flash version in gpu-z


It will be pretty obvious... restart your PC after flashing and when you go into PX, you will see the differences (i.e. the power limit slider can go higher, etc).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*
> 
> Using the NV Classified Controller to adjust voltages.
> 
> How can i enable the program to keep the settings after a shut down?


Create custom BIOS to flash to you card with the settings you want. I do not know if there is a way to get the classy voltage tool to automatically start up and set the voltage.


----------



## Bishop07764

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> Massive problem Please help
> 
> For some reason it does not matter what bios I flash my card's with the max power target will not go over 150% ?
> 
> yesterday it did do it , when I was using skyn3trev.1bios i saw 200% but I had a crash when over clocking the mem , so I reflashed to the skyn3rev.2bios , but it is not giving me 200% any more and some other things to seem correct either .
> 
> This seems to be after the mem over clock crash ? that cards did not over heat for anything like that , i just had screen freeze with massive artifacting and i had to do a manual restart , the mem was set to +500 when it crashed I jumped from 300 to 500.
> 
> Any ideas what the trouble is here and any idea how to fix it ?
> 
> Although the time it worked correctly i flashed using Nvflash each time it has not worked iv used EZflash ?
> (trouble is i dont understand how to use Nvflash as i had a frined do it and they are not around any more )
> 
> do you think could be the issue ?
> 
> UPDATE.. I can get skyn3rev.1bios to flash and give me the 200% max power target now.
> 
> BUT still the rev.2 will only give me 150% ..WHY ? what am i doing wrong , this is soooo frustrating grrrrrrr
> 
> please help
> 
> It really is starting to feel like maybe I have installed it correctly and my cards are working fine BUT this rev.2 is actually set to 150% max power target and the read me is wrong ? has any body ells used the skyn3rev.2bios , and if so what is their available max power target , 150% or 200% ?


I wouldn't worry about it unless you are throttling. My Lightning only came close to 150% limit when I was close to 1500 core and 1.4+ volts on the core. I can't imagine that it would be much of an issue unless you were shooting for the moon on some ln2 runs.


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Yeah I figured as much, it was just pretty cool that it's there. Plus I'm glad I caught the fact that it's an 8+8 connector on the 780 classy, I thought it was like my old 280X which was only 8+6. That really did help the stability of the overclocks for sure. Right now it's setting decently at 125 on the core at 1.283 volts with a 130% power target, without even overlcocking the memory, get's about 15,600 3d mark 11, yay


For 24/7 i set voltage to max 1.212 in presisionX and its stable at +145 on the core used that for gaming 1 Month now








And tdp is about 62%
At 1440 on the core tdp is 95%


----------



## Sleepyluke

Any suggestions please

2 issues

1st temps , my temps are easy to keep under control when gaming for very long periods , it's around 65 to 69 ( then aggressive fan curve kicks in ) so temps never go above this .
But when I test my overclock with , say futermark or somthing , my temps just go up and up and up , I turn the test off when it gets to 90 , and this will take a few min to get their ( I know benching is no real world use) but I'm just worried that I guess they could over heat theoretically !
Does every body have the same thing ? If not what should I do

These are on ACX stock coolers and I have a custom air cooling unit as well

2nd my overclock is currently using skyn3trev.2bios and is core clock +117 (total 1202) and mem +200 ( unsure what total is , as Iv not completely understood this aspect)
Voltage is at max in the evga precision x ( 1,212) and power target is set to max 150% (900w) this seems to be the best overclock I can get out of the cards running in sli with out increasing the voltage.

Is this about right !

Would reducing the power target help temps with out damaging performance ?
Can any body suggest some tweaks from here?

I was thinking maybe bring down the power target and upping the voltage , would this increase my overclocks and reduce temps ?

Thanks for any input people


----------



## z0ki

More volts will equal more heat. Plus having two of those cards will produce more heat as it dumps the heat inside your case.

You don't need your power target set so high as its a very very mild OC. Lower the power target and see how it goes. Get water if u can these cards just absolutely love it. When I was on air max OC was 1283mhz temps never exceeded 75c in benching or gaming. Now on water I'm running 1.328v and 1376mhz and doesn't exceed 41c! Going to go for 1500 hahaha


----------



## Sleepyluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> More volts will equal more heat. Plus having two of those cards will produce more heat as it dumps the heat inside your case.
> 
> You don't need your power target set so high as its a very very mild OC. Lower the power target and see how it goes. Get water if u can these cards just absolutely love it. When I was on air max OC was 1283mhz temps never exceeded 75c in benching or gaming. Now on water I'm running 1.328v and 1376mhz and doesn't exceed 41c! Going to go for 1500 hahaha


So how did u get your temps so low on air with that overclock , what am I doing wrong ? Is it just that the power target needs lowering ? If so can you advice me what % I should go for


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> So how did u get your temps so low on air with that overclock , what am I doing wrong ? Is it just that the power target needs lowering ? If so can you advice me what % I should go for


Case flow matters alot. if you got good airflow it can really make a difference.

but mostly putting a more aggressive fan profile probably.

when I go 1345mhz on my air cooled Ti I need max fans to keep things under 80ish degrees.


----------



## Sleepyluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> Case flow matters alot. if you got good airflow it can really make a difference.
> 
> but mostly putting a more aggressive fan profile probably.
> 
> when I go 1345mhz on my air cooled Ti I need max fans to keep things under 80ish degrees.


Then something is not right somewhere .

I just Run furmark , with no overclocks with power target at max 150% and temp target max 95c and after 4 min of running temps settled ish at 87 and 90

I have massive air file through my case , I have 3 noctua 140mm in the front of of the case and another 2 of the same next to the gpu's and tones of extra , including the massive 200mm side fan blowing straight on them

And fan curve is set to hit 100% at 65c

What am I doing wrong ?

P.s it is a overclocked bios ,, skyn3trev.2nios
Base clock is 1085


----------



## TriSk3L

I have 2 GTX 780 dual classified. What BIOS i can take under aircooling?


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> Then something is not right somewhere .
> 
> I just Run furmark , with no overclocks with power target at max 150% and temp target max 95c and after 4 min of running temps settled ish at 87 and 90
> 
> I have massive air file through my case , I have 3 noctua 140mm in the front of of the case and another 2 of the same next to the gpu's and tones of extra , including the massive 200mm side fan blowing straight on them
> 
> And fan curve is set to hit 100% at 65c
> 
> What am I doing wrong ?
> 
> P.s it is a overclocked bios ,, skyn3trev.2nios
> Base clock is 1085


Firstly, Don't Run Furmark.

What preset clocks and volts are you getting with the bios ?

EDIT:
I just saw your other post, if you have flashed skynets bios the Power % wont do anything to the clocks as they have to be set manually via the offset. I see you run 1200 at 1.21V.
On air I wouldn't expect you to get away with more than 1.25V without running into heat issues and case airflow etc.

Try setting your memory offset to zero and increase your core clocks until its not stable. Test stability by using Valey or Heaven benchmarks and of course gaming. You should get 125X - 13XX at 1.25V.

I repeat: don't use furmark it will fry your card.


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> For 24/7 i set voltage to max 1.212 in presisionX and its stable at +145 on the core used that for gaming 1 Month now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tdp is about 62%
> At 1440 on the core tdp is 95%


I noticed it can run solid at lower volt settings, however I did notice that if I take the power target up higher than say 115 or 120, that's when it starts artifacting. So I usually have to balance out the voltage with the Power target get get I sweet spot, plus it helps I I connected ALL power pins this time, lol


----------



## Sleepyluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> Firstly, Don't Run Furmark.
> 
> What preset clocks and volts are you getting with the bios ?
> 
> EDIT:
> I just saw your other post, if you have flashed skynets bios the Power % wont do anything to the clocks as they have to be set manually via the offset. I see you run 1200 at 1.21V.
> On air I wouldn't expect you to get away with more than 1.25V without running into heat issues and case airflow etc.
> 
> Try setting your memory offset to zero and increase your core clocks until its not stable. Test stability by using Valey or Heaven benchmarks and of course gaming. You should get 125X - 13XX at 1.25V.
> 
> I repeat: don't use furmark it will fry your card.


Wow thx buddy , yes if I run most other stuff ie gaming on bf4 on ultra 120fps for long time , I get nothing above 70c so I issue is more the furmark is very bad ,,, thx I didn't know that :-s ( I hope I have not fryed my cards already )

Please can I clarify "125x - 13xx at 1.25v"
Does this mean core clock of between 1250 and 1300 or a bit higher at voltage 1.2500v

If so that voltage be be set in the evga controller ? ( I haven't used this yet) do I need to adjust any of the other settings in the evga controller ?

Thanks loads for this advice ,, I think you have found the cause of my biggest issue .. Simply running a very bad programme

Lastly is their any chance you could link me to the benchmarking software you talked about as when I google it I get lots of variations and I want to make sure I get the right one this time


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> More volts will equal more heat. Plus having two of those cards will produce more heat as it dumps the heat inside your case.
> 
> You don't need your power target set so high as its a very very mild OC. Lower the power target and see how it goes. Get water if u can these cards just absolutely love it. When I was on air max OC was 1283mhz temps never exceeded 75c in benching or gaming. Now on water I'm running 1.328v and 1376mhz and doesn't exceed 41c! Going to go for 1500 hahaha


Wow those are some good temps under water...
I'm getting gpu temp 55C at 1.33V with water temps at 42C, i wouldn't dare touch anything above 1.35V








Whats your cooling setup ?

Edit: just saw your sig


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> Wow thx buddy , yes if I run most other stuff ie gaming on bf4 on ultra 120fps for long time , I get nothing above 70c so I issue is more the furmark is very bad ,,, thx I didn't know that :-s ( I hope I have not fryed my cards already )
> 
> Please can I clarify "125x - 13xx at 1.25v"
> Does this mean core clock of between 1250 and 1300 or a bit higher at voltage 1.2500v
> 
> If so that voltage be be set in the evga controller ? ( I haven't used this yet) do I need to adjust any of the other settings in the evga controller ?
> 
> Thanks loads for this advice ,, I think you have found the cause of my biggest issue .. Simply running a very bad programme
> 
> Lastly is their any chance you could link me to the benchmarking software you talked about as when I google it I get lots of variations and I want to make sure I get the right one this time


Yes you should get 1250-1300 at 1.25v, but try sticking to 1.21v from PrecisionX before moving to the classified tool.
On the classified controller only adjust the NVVDD (top one) to the volts you want.

The benchmarks are by Unigine http://unigine.com/products/benchmarks/

Good luck and happy benching


----------



## TriSk3L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriSk3L*
> 
> I have 2 GTX 780 dual classified. What BIOS i can take under aircooling?


nobody for me?


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriSk3L*
> 
> nobody for me?


Skynet Rev3 or Rev4, either one.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> Then something is not right somewhere .
> 
> I just Run furmark , with no overclocks with power target at max 150% and temp target max 95c and after 4 min of running temps settled ish at 87 and 90
> 
> I have massive air file through my case , I have 3 noctua 140mm in the front of of the case and another 2 of the same next to the gpu's and tones of extra , including the massive 200mm side fan blowing straight on them
> 
> And fan curve is set to hit 100% at 65c
> 
> What am I doing wrong ?
> 
> P.s it is a overclocked bios ,, skyn3trev.2nios
> Base clock is 1085


furmark is your problem.









that is so stressing that it shouldn't even apply because no program is going to cause that type of stress on a GPU.
the furry donut thing from the EVGA stress tester also makes my GPU fly to 85-90


----------



## skupples

Furmark exists for the sole purpose of seeing how much power your GPU can draw. It will throttle any 6xx/7xx 99.97% of the time.
while taking temps over 9000.


----------



## Darklyspectre

The sun is actually god forgetting to turn off furmark on his 290X.


----------



## Sleepyluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> Yes you should get 1250-1300 at 1.25v, but try sticking to 1.21v from PrecisionX before moving to the classified tool.
> On the classified controller only adjust the NVVDD (top one) to the volts you want.
> 
> The benchmarks are by Unigine http://unigine.com/products/benchmarks/
> 
> Good luck and happy benching


Awesome thx loads buddy ,
I ran heaven and my cards did not go over 70 with or with out my original overclock , this is due to my fan curve set to be arrisive at 70 , so I can basically choice what temps I want ,, thx buddy I thought I was losing my mind or my cards were bust 

Now I will start tweaking with the adjustments you showed me


----------



## JySzE

(updated)
Just got my 780 Yesterday. To replace my 2 GTX 660 SLI.


(do not fear.. white sleeving is in transit for the remaining non sleeved cables.)

On "Revision 4 skyn3t bios 780 Classified"

EVGA Percision Settings:

Power Target: 150%
Temp Target: 95C (prioritized)
GPU Clock Offset: +200
Memory Clock Offset: +700

GTX Classified Controller Settings:

NVDD: 1.3v
FBVDD: Untouched
PEXVDD: Untouched
PWM Freq.: Untouched

GPU-Z ASIC Quality: 67.8%

Fire Strike Score in picture with GPU-Z speeds etc.. etc..: (re-benched update)


Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0updated too Extreme HD Preset)


GPU-Z validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6n9em/

Glad to join the club ~


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriSk3L*
> 
> nobody for me?


skyn3t Rev.3 and Rev.4.

I've been using Rev.3 for a long time with no problem (because Rev.4 wasn't out when I flashed Rev.3)

I'm not quite sure what the difference is between Rev.3 and Rev.4. But I would go with Rev.4.


----------



## gagac1971

hi to all here i am selling tomorrow my gtx 780 classified,why?........this cards 780 ,780 ti and kingpin classified are meant to be on water if you want to achive some stable over clocks like 1340 and up.....
when you put more voltage gpu star to be more sensitive to temp.....say if i will put above 1.24v card every time when reach 70c will crash beacose of temp target since i will don't put card on water colling i will get titan black and forget about extreme over clocking and spend some time just gaming.....maybe i will do some small over clock and that is that.....oh gtx titan black is not voltage unlocked and what?card is fully cuda core unlocked and that if what i am seeking for and 6 gb of memory is for the future games.
guys that is my opinion after long time of overclocking on air....classified are sensitive whit voltage and temp target....i know guys which are over clocking gtx 780 ti classifieds on water and whit say 1.38 volts card will crash every time when reach 55c....
from there i will settle whit titan black for some time....
sorry for my bad english....


----------



## Darklyspectre

so you are essentially getting rid of a perfectly fine card for a more expensive card that from what I have seen in benchmarks does not do much better than a 780Ti.

you are using a 1080p minotor so 6 gigs is even more overkill and wont make a difference. 4K is when you need to start thinking about more RAM but then again even THEN the titan black doesn't do that much better than the Ti mostly because the GPU itself isn't powerfull enough to render all of this 4Kness.

and you do realise that the titan black is just the same as the 780Ti just with more memory and double precision. it's literally the same chip.









unless you are planning to go 3 monitor/4K or cuda rendering then the titan black is overkill. especially for your screen.

don't get suckered in. thinking its better just because of the price tag.

To be honest you are going to end up spending as much money on the titan black (ofcourse with the money from the TI taken off) as you would be spending on watercooling.

TL;DR: don't waste money on the titan black your setup doesn't need i's extra memory. you are going to throw money away for exactly the same power. you really need to think about the fact that a classified is alreadya HEAVY overclock compared to reference. If you are going to spend money. just get watercooling for your GPU.

your idea just doesn't make sense. "oh my GPU doesn't overclock higher without water and I don't want to spend that money. oh I will sell it and buy a more expensive card that isn't better in performance and is clocked lower than my Ti. oh yeah I can't even touch the classified's overclock because of the voltage lock"


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Just got my 780 Yesterday. To replace my 2 GTX 660 SLI.
> 
> 
> (do not fear.. white sleeving is in transit for the remaining non sleeved cables.)
> 
> On "Revision 4 skyn3t bios 780 Classified"
> 
> EVGA Percision Settings:
> 
> Power Target: 200%
> Temp Target: 95C (prioritized)
> GPU Clock Offset: +200
> Memory Clock Offset: +700
> 
> GTX Classified Controller Settings:
> 
> NVDD: 1.35v
> FBVDD: 1.7v
> PEXVDD: Untouched
> PWM Freq.: Untouched
> 
> GPU-Z ASIC Quality: 67.8%
> 
> Fire Strike Score in picture with GPU-Z speeds etc.. etc..:
> 
> 
> Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0:
> 
> 
> Glad to join the club ~


nice setup, welcome. when you get a chance please post a gpuz validation. Also if you want to compare your valley scores to other scores around here try the extreme hd preset.


----------



## JySzE

Done









Thanks, i didn't even notice the bench was set to 900p.

I rebenched and tweaked my voltages and raised the gpu clock slightly. Im very happy with the results.


----------



## Sleepyluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DemiseGR*
> 
> Yes you should get 1250-1300 at 1.25v, but try sticking to 1.21v from PrecisionX before moving to the classified tool.
> On the classified controller only adjust the NVVDD (top one) to the volts you want.
> 
> The benchmarks are by Unigine http://unigine.com/products/benchmarks/
> 
> Good luck and happy benching


One last thing I was hoping to get a little more info on if ok?

Is overclocking the mem .. Currently I can only seem to get it upto +200 ?

This seems very low .. I see some people with mem around 7,000 or 8,000 , i think the default for the skyn3trev.2nios is 3,000 ... So why am I crashing at anything over 3,000 +200 ?? What am I missing here ... Or am I missed understanding something ?


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> so you are essentially getting rid of a perfectly fine card for a more expensive card that from what I have seen in benchmarks does not do much better than a 780Ti.
> 
> you are using a 1080p minotor so 6 gigs is even more overkill and wont make a difference. 4K is when you need to start thinking about more RAM but then again even THEN the titan black doesn't do that much better than the Ti mostly because the GPU itself isn't powerfull enough to render all of this 4Kness.
> 
> and you do realise that the titan black is just the same as the 780Ti just with more memory and double precision. it's literally the same chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless you are planning to go 3 monitor/4K or cuda rendering then the titan black is overkill. especially for your screen.
> 
> don't get suckered in. thinking its better just because of the price tag.
> 
> To be honest you are going to end up spending as much money on the titan black (ofcourse with the money from the TI taken off) as you would be spending on watercooling.
> 
> TL;DR: don't waste money on the titan black your setup doesn't need i's extra memory. you are going to throw money away for exactly the same power. you really need to think about the fact that a classified is alreadya HEAVY overclock compared to reference. If you are going to spend money. just get watercooling for your GPU.
> 
> your idea just doesn't make sense. "oh my GPU doesn't overclock higher without water and I don't want to spend that money. oh I will sell it and buy a more expensive card that isn't better in performance and is clocked lower than my Ti. oh yeah I can't even touch the classified's overclock because of the voltage lock"


Hense why I'm waiting on my custom loop to come in for my 780 classy


----------



## Darklyspectre

I am just going to put aside my watercooling rig plans for in 4 months since I now have to pay for plane tickets for me to go to the US and then get my fiancé to belgium forever aka im stealing one of ur people. buahaha....3800bucksthoforallthetickets


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, i didn't even notice the bench was set to 900p.
> 
> I rebenched and tweaked my voltages and raised the gpu clock slightly. Im very happy with the results.


Man you solved my issue I've been having for months not being able to go over 1280 stable. Our cards have the exact same asic score. Once I bumped up my FBDVV to match yours, I had no issues at all.









Edit: Nevermind. It goes through every program great except 3D Mark 11 Scene 2. Heaven, Valley, the latest 3D Mark all fine. That one dang scene artifacts on me at the end everytime.


----------



## Necrontire

Hello to everybody, I have just installed at the moment Rev 4 for my Classy, I have a problem with the regulator of tension, when I increase him this one does not move, a solution? Something that I shall have missed?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrontire*
> 
> Hello to everybody, I have just installed at the moment Rev 4 for my Classy, I have a problem with the regulator of tension, when I increase him this one does not move, a solution? Something that I shall have missed?


W40K ftw.

I don't understand the question. Are you talking about voltage? Are you using the Classy voltage tool?


----------



## Necrontire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> W40K ftw.
> 
> I don't understand the question. Are you talking about voltage? Are you using the Classy voltage tool?


I use MSI afterburner for the tension, but when I increase / reduce him this one always stays on 1.15 Mv with Rev 2, I had not this problem.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrontire*
> 
> I use MSI afterburner for the tension, but when I increase / reduce him this one always stays on 1.15 Mv with Rev 2, I had not this problem.


You need to use Precision X or the Classy voltage tool.


----------



## Necrontire

Indeed that works with EVGA precision thank you


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> I am just going to put aside my watercooling rig plans for in 4 months since I now have to pay for plane tickets for me to go to the US and then get my fiancé to belgium forever aka im stealing one of ur people. buahaha....3800bucksthoforallthetickets


You Belgiums and your awesome waffles and your fantastic beer, well played, sir, well played!








-p.s- if you'd be so kind to replace one of ours with one of yours, that would be great! lol


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> You Belgiums and your awesome waffles and your fantastic beer, well played, sir, well played!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -p.s- if you'd be so kind to replace one of ours with one of yours, that would be great! lol


il throw a random belgian at america to start a belgian fries shop/waffle house. so you mericans finally know proper fries


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> il throw a random belgian at america to start a belgian fries shop/waffle house. so you mericans finally know proper fries


Sounds like someone's never been to five guys







the cajun fries are amazing


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Man you solved my issue I've been having for months not being able to go over 1280 stable. Our cards have the exact same asic score. Once I bumped up my FBDVV to match yours, I had no issues at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. It goes through every program great except 3D Mark 11 Scene 2. Heaven, Valley, the latest 3D Mark all fine. That one dang scene artifacts on me at the end everytime.


I was getting artifacts only in Valley until i lowered my NVVDD from 1.35 to 1.3375v.

Also messing with my mem clock, i went from +750 to +700.

Took me a solid hour to find the sweet spot.


----------



## Sleepyluke

Please help with some info.

I cant seem to overclock my mem passed +200 and i see most people with around +500 or more ?

I have skyn3trev.2 bios and i have classifeid GTX780 TI and im running 1.212 voltage this is default for this bios


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Sounds like someone's never been to five guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cajun fries are amazing


I have been to five guys plenty of times. their fries are pretty darn good but still. belgian fries. are best. my fiancé agrees and she is texan as hell.

atleast she doesn't mind my tech geekness and just deals with it.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> I have been to five guys plenty of times. their fries are pretty darn good but still. belgian fries. are best. my fiancé agrees and she is texan as hell.
> 
> atleast she doesn't mind my tech geekness and just deals with it.


Five Guys or In and Out Burger


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> Please help with some info.
> 
> I cant seem to overclock my mem passed +200 and i see most people with around +500 or more ?
> 
> I have skyn3trev.2 bios and i have classifeid GTX780 TI and im running 1.212 voltage this is default for this bios


It sounds like u don't have Samsung memory on the classy. Can you check in gpu-z ? Im on my phone so cant show you where to find it but Google should help.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> furmark is your problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is so stressing that it shouldn't even apply because no program is going to cause that type of stress on a GPU.
> the furry donut thing from the EVGA stress tester also makes my GPU fly to 85-90


For some reason
Battlefield 4 used to stress my card more than anything else even the furry little donut didn't stress as much as battlefield 4 did.


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Five Guys or In and Out Burger


The in-n-out was such a dissapointment. I went there and got the quad burger and a normal cheese with their special fries. the fries were good but honestly the burgers are so overrated.

wendy's burgerfi or fiveguys yo.

sorry mods for the food talk but consider it talk since you know. us hardworking overclockers need fuel.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> so you are essentially getting rid of a perfectly fine card for a more expensive card that from what I have seen in benchmarks does not do much better than a 780Ti.
> 
> you are using a 1080p minotor so 6 gigs is even more overkill and wont make a difference. 4K is when you need to start thinking about more RAM but then again even THEN the titan black doesn't do that much better than the Ti mostly because the GPU itself isn't powerfull enough to render all of this 4Kness.
> 
> and you do realise that the titan black is just the same as the 780Ti just with more memory and double precision. it's literally the same chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless you are planning to go 3 monitor/4K or cuda rendering then the titan black is overkill. especially for your screen.
> 
> don't get suckered in. thinking its better just because of the price tag.
> 
> To be honest you are going to end up spending as much money on the titan black (ofcourse with the money from the TI taken off) as you would be spending on watercooling.
> 
> TL;DR: don't waste money on the titan black your setup doesn't need i's extra memory. you are going to throw money away for exactly the same power. you really need to think about the fact that a classified is alreadya HEAVY overclock compared to reference. If you are going to spend money. just get watercooling for your GPU.
> 
> your idea just doesn't make sense. "oh my GPU doesn't overclock higher without water and I don't want to spend that money. oh I will sell it and buy a more expensive card that isn't better in performance and is clocked lower than my Ti. oh yeah I can't even touch the classified's overclock because of the voltage lock"[/quote
> ok i understand all that you mean and is true but i have non ti classified and i was wonted to get the most better graphics card in my opinion and also that have 6gb of memory capacity for future and titan black seems nice choice for me....bf4 and titan fall and other games gpu memory usage is using almost all 3 gb of memory from there also i am tired of constant over clocking.....maybe i can get kingpin card but again the same problem i don't want to put card on water set-up and all of those things.....i will se what i will do....


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> so you are essentially getting rid of a perfectly fine card for a more expensive card that from what I have seen in benchmarks does not do much better than a 780Ti.
> 
> you are using a 1080p minotor so 6 gigs is even more overkill and wont make a difference. 4K is when you need to start thinking about more RAM but then again even THEN the titan black doesn't do that much better than the Ti mostly because the GPU itself isn't powerfull enough to render all of this 4Kness.
> 
> and you do realise that the titan black is just the same as the 780Ti just with more memory and double precision. it's literally the same chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless you are planning to go 3 monitor/4K or cuda rendering then the titan black is overkill. especially for your screen.
> 
> don't get suckered in. thinking its better just because of the price tag.
> 
> To be honest you are going to end up spending as much money on the titan black (ofcourse with the money from the TI taken off) as you would be spending on watercooling.
> 
> TL;DR: don't waste money on the titan black your setup doesn't need i's extra memory. you are going to throw money away for exactly the same power. you really need to think about the fact that a classified is alreadya HEAVY overclock compared to reference. If you are going to spend money. just get watercooling for your GPU.
> 
> your idea just doesn't make sense. "oh my GPU doesn't overclock higher without water and I don't want to spend that money. oh I will sell it and buy a more expensive card that isn't better in performance and is clocked lower than my Ti. oh yeah I can't even touch the classified's overclock because of the voltage lock"[/quote
> ok i understand all that you mean and is true but i have non ti classified and i was wonted to get the most better graphics card in my opinion and also that have 6gb of memory capacity for future and titan black seems nice choice for me....bf4 and titan fall and other games gpu memory usage is using almost all 3 gb of memory from there also i am tired of constant over clocking.....maybe i can get kingpin card but again the same problem i don't want to put card on water set-up and all of those things.....i will se what i will do....
> 
> 
> 
> honestly.
> instead of wasting money on the titan black.
> 
> just wait for maxwell? I mean they are coming later this year. we already know that they will use alot less power and be way more powerful than the titanblack/Ti.
> 
> and yeah BF4 and stuff uses alot of memory. why? because it's programmed to behave that way.
> 
> somebody who had a titan played CoD:ghosts. with his titan it said around 5 gigs of ram used.
> 
> Then he got a 780Ti and now suddenly the game only usxed 2 gigs of ram. games buffer more or less stuff in the ram. it doesn't really do that much most of th time. hell people played BF4 at 4K and I have heard people reporting only 3gigs of RAM being used. It's more a GPU reason why 4K is barely working not memory.
> 
> I don't think you need to worry about memory for games. don't forget. you are using a 1080p screen. you are fine in terms of memory.
> 
> but I would still say. don't waste your money on the titan black. wait for maxwel (880 I guess) or IF you want more performance now. just get a second 780. cheaper and will work as well if not better than a titanblack. now definitely with the new driver helping with SLI ALOT.
Click to expand...


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> honestly.
> instead of wasting money on the titan black.
> 
> just wait for maxwell? I mean they are coming later this year. we already know that they will use alot less power and be way more powerful than the titanblack/Ti.
> 
> and yeah BF4 and stuff uses alot of memory. why? because it's programmed to behave that way.
> 
> somebody who had a titan played CoD:ghosts. with his titan it said around 5 gigs of ram used.
> 
> Then he got a 780Ti and now suddenly the game only usxed 2 gigs of ram. games buffer more or less stuff in the ram. it doesn't really do that much most of th time. hell people played BF4 at 4K and I have heard people reporting only 3gigs of RAM being used. It's more a GPU reason why 4K is barely working not memory.
> 
> I don't think you need to worry about memory for games. don't forget. you are using a 1080p screen. you are fine in terms of memory.
> 
> but I would still say. don't waste your money on the titan black. wait for Maxwell (880 I guess) or IF you want more performance now. just get a second 780. cheaper and will work as well if not better than a titanblack. now definitely with the new driver helping with SLI ALOT.


thanks for your help man but i cant wait until Maxwell come out becose i have an god buyer for my gtx non classified....from there you think that i am ok whit 3gb of memory and what do you think that i get an kingpin edition card?also dont get me wrong i just want to trty to get the best card that will serve me for some time.....i truly loved titan black card but i understand that have week poer fases and dont expect that i will do some great over clock on him i just wanted do get that card becose of 6 gb of memory for future games....maybe kingpin or.....


----------



## Darklyspectre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> thanks for your help man but i cant wait until Maxwell come out becose i have an god buyer for my gtx non classified....from there you think that i am ok whit 3gb of memory and what do you think that i get an kingpin edition card?also dont get me wrong i just want to trty to get the best card that will serve me for some time.....i truly loved titan black card but i understand that have week poer fases and dont expect that i will do some great over clock on him i just wanted do get that card becose of 6 gb of memory for future games....maybe kingpin or.....


well kingpin is going to overclock much higher than a normal classified. look if you are going to keep everything on air and don't intend to go watercooling or more. don't get the kingpin. it is a overclocking card meant for water/extreme cooling. it is wasted potential if you just keep it on air. okay a classified is more watery too but you arent overbuying.

It's like.

780Ti classified = buying a porsche while driving 60 mph
780 ti classified kingpin = buying a lamborghini while driving 60 mph

Yes the kingpin is a better card but you wont ever use its potential.

if you HAVE to sell your 780. then I would just get a 780 Ti classified.

ideally it would be best to buy another 780 and go SLI which would beat the 780 Ti.

but you can do whatever you want bro.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyspectre*
> 
> well kingpin is going to overclock much higher than a normal classified. look if you are going to keep everything on air and don't intend to go watercooling or more. don't get the kingpin. it is a overclocking card meant for water/extreme cooling. it is wasted potential if you just keep it on air. okay a classified is more watery too but you arent overbuying.
> 
> It's like.
> 
> 780Ti classified = buying a porsche while driving 60 mph
> 780 ti classified kingpin = buying a lamborghini while driving 60 mph
> 
> Yes the kingpin is a better card but you wont ever use its potential.
> 
> if you HAVE to sell your 780. then I would just get a 780 Ti classified.
> 
> ideally it would be best to buy another 780 and go SLI which would beat the 780 Ti.
> 
> but you can do whatever you want bro.


thanks bro i think that i will get kingpin card and see if i will put on water i hope so...i have swiftech h 220 and maybe i will add also kingping on water whit swiftech...we will see...


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Okay, Shoudnt 1250/1650mhz be possilbe at 1.21V? Im on air, So want to keep it low







I 295+ for memory that makes it unstable? Asiq is 75.5% And i im tired of bf4 get some problems with Oc, I played it fine for 2 hours with Oc, And suddenly i got a Direct error







i am using the last betadriver


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Okay, Shoudnt 1250/1650mhz be possilbe at 1.21V? Im on air, So want to keep it low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I 295+ for memory that makes it unstable? Asiq is 75.5% And i im tired of bf4 get some problems with Oc, I played it fine for 2 hours with Oc, And suddenly i got a Direct error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am using the last betadriver


Guess every cards different , I got mine at 1271 core with 1.281 at volts and a 130% target right now running through unigine fine at the moment , I don't wanna go super high yet cause I'm still waiting on my liquid cooling to come in, as it's hit upwards of 76C at this setting. I'm guessing this card might need volts for clocks, but we'll see once we take the heat out of the equation.
Running at +500 on the memory sitting at 1.65 memory volts, I shot for +600, but my screens turned off, and once again I don't wanna raise the volts too much until the heat is taken care of. If you're using PX voltage controller, mine seemed to hit 1241 core at your setting without any artifacting. Someone earlier said it's +.010 or so for every 10 mhz more or less, so 1300 core at 1.3 volts, 1250 core at 1.25 volts, and so forth


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Guess every cards different , I got mine at 1271 core with 1.281 at volts and a 130% target right now running through unigine fine at the moment , I don't wanna go super high yet cause I'm still waiting on my liquid cooling to come in, as it's hit upwards of 76C at this setting. I'm guessing this card might need volts for clocks, but we'll see once we take the heat out of the equation.
> Running at +500 on the memory sitting at 1.65 memory volts, I shot for +600, but my screens turned off, and once again I don't wanna raise the volts too much until the heat is taken care of. If you're using PX voltage controller, mine seemed to hit 1241 core at your setting without any artifacting. Someone earlier said it's +.010 or so for every 10 mhz more or less, so 1300 core at 1.3 volts, 1250 core at 1.25 volts, and so forth


mine gtx classified whit 1.21v can get up whit 1300 mhz rock stable every games and benchmark,great card and asiq is 72%.....but i am selling this card next week for 460 euro and i will get classified kingpin edition....


----------



## VSG

Don't. I have read your posts and you will likely again regret running the KPE on air. A good out of box performer like the Gigabyte 780Ti GHz edition will likely provide similar performance on air at a much better price.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Don't. I have read your posts and you will likely again regret running the KPE on air. A good out of box performer like the Gigabyte 780Ti GHz edition will likely provide similar performance on air at a much better price.


If it will actually run at the box stock clocks. We had a ton of issues with the Gigabyte cards at my store, only one out of 5 ran at the clocks the cards shipped with.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> If it will actually run at the box stock clocks. We had a ton of issues with the Gigabyte cards at my store, only one out of 5 ran at the clocks the cards shipped with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Don't. I have read your posts and you will likely again regret running the KPE on air. A good out of box performer like the Gigabyte 780Ti GHz edition will likely provide similar performance on air at a much better price.


i don't want to get out of evga cards but ho knows....maybe i will put kingpin on water this time we will see....i am still thinking about which card i will get....but 1 place for now is kingpin...men i mean card is Ferrari a lot of tweaking s....


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> mine gtx classified whit 1.21v can get up whit 1300 mhz rock stable every games and benchmark,great card and asiq is 72%.....but i am selling this card next week for 460 euro and i will get classified kingpin edition....


I could try downvolting the card at just 100% power target, but it seems to me that I acheive higher scores upping the power target, however seems to require more volts to stay stable.


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> I could try downvolting the card at just 100% power target, but it seems to me that I acheive higher scores upping the power target, however seems to require more volts to stay stable.


1) Higher power limit = good. The card only draws the power it needs, setting 130% does not mean it will always pull 130% power.
2) Higher voltage at the same clocks = lower benchmark scores
3) Higher voltage = more heat = more power draw requirements
4) Power limit should have no impact on voltage requirements for stability, especially if you're using Rev 4 with disabled Power boost.

The more cooling you throw at it, the higher voltage you can get away with to push the core speed + stability, but if you throw more voltage than you need for your specific clock speed, you'll just end up with lower benchmark scores because it makes it slightly less efficient (I don't know the science, I just know from over-clocking for multiple years).


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draemn*
> 
> 1) Higher power limit = good. The card only draws the power it needs, setting 130% does not mean it will always pull 130% power.
> 2) Higher voltage at the same clocks = lower benchmark scores
> 3) Higher voltage = more heat = more power draw requirements
> 4) Power limit should have no impact on voltage requirements for stability, especially if you're using Rev 4 with disabled Power boost.
> 
> The more cooling you throw at it, the higher voltage you can get away with to push the core speed + stability, but if you throw more voltage than you need for your specific clock speed, you'll just end up with lower benchmark scores because it makes it slightly less efficient (I don't know the science, I just know from over-clocking for multiple years).


always great info, well done! I guess I'm still in tinkering mode, but it really won't make a difference till my water cooling comes in, ups said tomorrow!


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Is 495+ Possible on Hynix? I dont want to increase memory volt(s)


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Is 495+ Possible on Hynix? I dont want to increase memory volt(s)


Should be able to hit that with ease on Hynix.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Really? Then thats my Core that is too high 1250mhz on 1.21, I will try 1200 on 1.2







) Belive it or not, But if my memory ca ndo it, it made my day


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Is there any good memory stresstest(s)? i did uinstall bf4 due i have not called microsoft to get a new code (old mobo is dead







) And i bf4 is broken


----------



## Bishop07764

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Actually the newest voltage tool allows up to 1.5v for the 780 classy and also has pwm control. I think I had the older version under the 780 classy section but the newer version under the 780 ti classy section. all sections now have the newest tool. Anyone with a 780 classy that is using the 2.0 version please grab this version as it will allow you to go to 1.5v and pwm to 571khz.
> 
> Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file


Wow, that's a lot of voltage. I guess EV bot isn't even necessary anymore then. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Bishop07764

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Is there any good memory stresstest(s)? i did uinstall bf4 due i have not called microsoft to get a new code (old mobo is dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) And i bf4 is broken


Crysis 3 has been the most brutal test that I have currently found for memory clocks.


----------



## mrlance

ESO does a good job, all that open world textures really pushes it I noticed


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> If it will actually run at the box stock clocks. We had a ton of issues with the Gigabyte cards at my store, only one out of 5 ran at the clocks the cards shipped with.


Sigh.. Why am I not surprised? Thanks for the heads up again, Jim. Having a store's numbers (however big or small) is still statistically bigger than individual numbers.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

I may found the source of bf4 is unstable, On monday i was putting the rig together, And a coplue of days later i did get a win8 pro is not valid, I havent called MS to get a new code, When win8 was `real` i coud do 1250/1650 1.21V coud the be a connection? I refuse to belive so Bf4 were stable in 2hours or so


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Win8 pro real status: Oc stable

Win8 pro unreal status: Oc not stable

I may haft to install win7 ultimate then...


----------



## gatesmarch

Well after spending a good 6 hours getting my CPU stable @4.6ghz (up from 4.4) I ran 3DMark to see if it would help my score...it bumped it up another 30 points, not bad I guess.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Well after spending a good 6 hours getting my CPU stable @4.6ghz (up from 4.4) I ran 3DMark to see if it would help my score...it bumped it up another 30 points, not bad I guess.


What did it take to get the extra 200mhz?

I am waiting on a new mobo, as I think this chip will go much further, but this mother board is crippling everything's capabilities.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> What did it take to get the extra 200mhz?
> 
> I am waiting on a new mobo, as I think this chip will go much further, but this mother board is crippling everything's capabilities.


I used this guide, which I take no credit for, it's in the ASrock Z77 owners thread. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aq_MZ_YEa6CSdDJuSV9tSlVhZUhxY2dpc1VkZW4wR0E&pli=1#gid=0
The only values I ended up having to change were the CPU voltage offset had to be bumped up to +.075. The VTT had to be bumped to 1.066, and the CPU PLL had to be bumped to 1.783. Everything else was left the same.







I would start with the values in the spreadsheet and work your way up from there if it's not stable. I ran Intel Burn Test at Maximum for 20 passes. I consider that enough, as do many others. I also ran prime95 for 2 hours. That's good enough for me...I know it's not for all the hardcore OCer's out there but I'd rather not run bake my chip for hours and hours on end.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> I used this guide, which I take no credit for, it's in the ASrock Z77 owners thread. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aq_MZ_YEa6CSdDJuSV9tSlVhZUhxY2dpc1VkZW4wR0E&pli=1#gid=0
> The only values I ended up having to change were the CPU voltage offset had to be bumped up to +.075. The VTT had to be bumped to 1.066, and the CPU PLL had to be bumped to 1.783. Everything else was left the same.


awesome, thank you.


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> I used this guide, which I take no credit for, it's in the ASrock Z77 owners thread. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aq_MZ_YEa6CSdDJuSV9tSlVhZUhxY2dpc1VkZW4wR0E&pli=1#gid=0
> The only values I ended up having to change were the CPU voltage offset had to be bumped up to +.075. The VTT had to be bumped to 1.066, and the CPU PLL had to be bumped to 1.783. Everything else was left the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would start with the values in the spreadsheet and work your way up from there if it's not stable. I ran Intel Burn Test at Maximum for 20 passes. I consider that enough, as do many others. I also ran prime95 for 2 hours. That's good enough for me...I know it's not for all the hardcore OCer's out there but I'd rather not run bake my chip for hours and hours on end.


I think you could reduce the PLL to 1.65v. And change the VTT down to stock voltages unless our OC'ing your ram.









But why is that ram using 1.65v at only 1600Mhz in that "guide"?, Most DDR3 memory i have OC'd don't even require 1.6v till 2133MHz+.

Also what is your Vcore while running IBT?


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> I think you could reduce the PLL to 1.65v. And change the VTT down to stock voltages unless our OC'ing your ram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But why is that ram using 1.65v at only 1600Mhz in that "guide"?, Most DDR3 memory i have OC'd don't even require 1.6v till 2133MHz+.
> 
> Also what is your Vcore while running IBT?


It fluctuates, but maxes out at 1.344 (using cpu-z). Core temp reports VID anywhere from 1.20 to 1.23. I will try those other settings and report back later tonight, thanks for the input.


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> It fluctuates, but maxes out at 1.344 (using cpu-z). Core temp reports VID anywhere from 1.20 to 1.23. I will try those other settings and report back later tonight, thanks for the input.


1.344v is the same amount of voltage needed for my 3770k @ 4.6Ghz. Also when stress testing remember to check event viewer for WHEA 19 Errors. If your event viewer is loaded with crap and youd like it to be cleaner for your stress testing use this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



@echo off
FOR /F "tokens=1,2*" %%V IN ('bcdedit') DO SET adminTest=%%V
IF (%adminTest%)==(Access) goto noAdmin
for /F "tokens=*" %%G in ('wevtutil.exe el') DO (call :do_clear "%%G")
echo.
echo goto theEnd
:do_clear
echo clearing %1
wevtutil.exe cl %1
goto :eof
:noAdmin
exit


Put that into notepad and save the file type as .bat with any name. (if running win8 run as admin)

Also remember that when getting a WHEA 19 error, can be a result of to much or to little Vcore. Always assume its to much first, dont give it more vcore than needed.

Side note, i was able to run my 3770k @ 4.5GHz Vcore- 1.280, PLL-1.5. So if it passes with 1.65v PLL lower it to 1.6v and see if stable. Any less i would not recommend regardless of what im using.

Also when testing your oc id recommend putting your ram to stock too if not already to rule out unstable ram OC.


----------



## varthx

Hey dudes,

Getting stuck at 1285 mhz / 1828 mhz for my clock (Haven't tried higher RAM, just trying to get my core up) and I'm running at voltages as high as 1.35 and 1.4v. Still can't get it higher. Just downloaded the new Classified controller. Any advice on getting this higher? What exactly does the PWM Freq do?

Thanks!


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *varthx*
> 
> Hey dudes,
> 
> Getting stuck at 1285 mhz / 1828 mhz for my clock (Haven't tried higher RAM, just trying to get my core up) and I'm running at voltages as high as 1.35 and 1.4v. Still can't get it higher. Just downloaded the new Classified controller. Any advice on getting this higher? What exactly does the PWM Freq do?
> 
> Thanks!


If it were me, i would 1rst set it to LN2, 2nd flash or reflash to "skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4", 3rd set the NVVDD to 1.3v and then set the gpu clock offset to +200 with EVGA precision. Raise the mem clock offset *after* you find a solid clock voltage combo, i wouldn't go over 1.35v on air, just my thoughts.


----------



## varthx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> If it were me, i would 1rst set it to LN2, 2nd flash or reflash to "skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4", 3rd set the NVVDD to 1.3v and then set the gpu clock offset to +200 with EVGA precision. Raise the mem clock offset *after* you find a solid clock voltage combo, i wouldn't go over 1.35v on air, just my thoughts.


I'm running on water. And I'm running skynet rev2.but otherwise I'm doing what you've said. With new classy tool I'm stable at 1.3625 @1347mhz.

What should I be looking to do with this PWM setting?


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *varthx*
> 
> I'm running on water. And I'm running skynet rev2.but otherwise I'm doing what you've said. With new classy tool I'm stable at 1.3625 @1347mhz.
> 
> What should I be looking to do with this PWM setting?


This is what i could find on the PWM setting: http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2110418


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



PWM freq: I think this is some complicated stuff about the frequency of the power going into the transistors or something. increasing it might make a overclock more stable apparently.


----------



## DeXel

I commented about PWM frequency few pages back.


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> I commented about PWM frequency few pages back.


Thanks i found it







, have you yourself increased the PWM freq.? And is it safe to do so?


----------



## varthx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> I commented about PWM frequency few pages back.


Thank you. I didn't see anything about safe ranges, though. Any advice on how to adjust it safely?


----------



## DeXel

No I haven't touched it because I don't know why they left it at such a low frequency. AFAIK increasing it may make MOSFETs run a bit hotter because they will switch faster, so maybe they left it on low values because of bad VRM cooling. Increasing the frequency should decrease ripple, so you might achieve higher OC with the same voltage.

I have no knowledge beyond that, and electrical engineers like Sin0822 might have better idea what to do.


----------



## varthx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> No I haven't touched it because I don't know why they left it at such a low frequency. AFAIK increasing it may make MOSFETs run a bit hotter because they will switch faster, so maybe they left it on low values because of bad VRM cooling. Increasing the frequency should decrease ripple, so you might achieve higher OC with the same voltage.
> 
> I have no knowledge beyond that, and electrical engineers like Sin0822 might have better idea what to do.


Ahh okay. Well, I'll take some heatgun readings on my VRM and see if I feel comfortable adjusting it. Thanks.


----------



## fanaticstv

So I was benching my 780 Classified and it was starting to make this really weird noise, almost like coil whine. But the thing is I have a water block so there shouldn't be any coil whine right? the noise would increase the more FPS i would get and it would also change depending on what the scene was like during the bench mark.

I have a youtube video recording of it here:



I have till the 24th to return it to amazon, should I set up the return for that right away?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanaticstv*
> 
> So I was benching my 780 Classified and it was starting to make this really weird noise, almost like coil whine. But the thing is I have a water block so there shouldn't be any coil whine right? the noise would increase the more FPS i would get and it would also change depending on what the scene was like during the bench mark.
> 
> I have a youtube video recording of it here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have till the 24th to return it to amazon, should I set up the return for that right away?


You an still get coil whine and inductor buzz if you have a block. It's hard to tell what the sound is. Did you have the sound ever since you put the block on? Did you have the sound when you had the normal ACX on?


----------



## DeXel

Why would there be no coil while with a waterblock? Coil whine is the noise coming out of inductors. That doesn't sound like coil whine though. It sounds like ACX cooler rattle, but you don't even have it installed...


----------



## JySzE

Oh okay, thanks for the info. I wont mess with it until i buy my EK block later on.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanaticstv*
> 
> So I was benching my 780 Classified and it was starting to make this really weird noise, almost like coil whine. But the thing is I have a water block so there shouldn't be any coil whine right? the noise would increase the more FPS i would get and it would also change depending on what the scene was like during the bench mark.
> 
> I have a youtube video recording of it here:
> 
> 
> 
> I have till the 24th to return it to amazon, should I set up the return for that right away?


Mine did that while Benching. I am using an MaxRevo 1500 and added a MaxRevo 1350 into the mix, and I get no noise at all from either card now.


----------



## gatesmarch

l


----------



## fanaticstv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Why would there be no coil while with a waterblock? Coil whine is the noise coming out of inductors. That doesn't sound like coil whine though. It sounds like ACX cooler rattle, but you don't even have it installed...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> You an still get coil whine and inductor buzz if you have a block. It's hard to tell what the sound is. Did you have the sound ever since you put the block on? Did you have the sound when you had the normal ACX on?


Sorry, I was told by someone else that coil whine was only on stock Coolers. However I did not really overclock with my standard ACX cooler. just to like +100mhz core, but I did not hear the coil Whine. it could be that I just noticed the coil whine today lol. But its not as bad when I have the side panel on and my head phones on.

But another question if you don't mind, what would you say would be a safe voltage setting for a 24/7 OC?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanaticstv*
> 
> Sorry, I was told by someone else that coil whine was only on stock Coolers. However I did not really overclock with my standard ACX cooler. just to like +100mhz core, but I did not hear the coil Whine. it could be that I just noticed the coil whine today lol. But its not as bad when I have the side panel on and my head phones on.
> 
> But another question if you don't mind, what would you say would be a safe voltage setting for a 24/7 OC?


My coil whine was masked by the ACX originally... when I put the block on and the system was nearly silent, it was noticeable but not terrible.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> 1.344v is the same amount of voltage needed for my 3770k @ 4.6Ghz. Also when stress testing remember to check event viewer for WHEA 19 Errors. If your event viewer is loaded with crap and youd like it to be cleaner for your stress testing use this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @echo off
> FOR /F "tokens=1,2*" %%V IN ('bcdedit') DO SET adminTest=%%V
> IF (%adminTest%)==(Access) goto noAdmin
> for /F "tokens=*" %%G in ('wevtutil.exe el') DO (call :do_clear "%%G")
> echo.
> echo goto theEnd
> :do_clear
> echo clearing %1
> wevtutil.exe cl %1
> goto :eof
> :noAdmin
> exit
> 
> 
> Put that into notepad and save the file type as .bat with any name. (if running win8 run as admin)
> 
> Also remember that when getting a WHEA 19 error, can be a result of to much or to little Vcore. Always assume its to much first, dont give it more vcore than needed.
> 
> Side note, i was able to run my 3770k @ 4.5GHz Vcore- 1.280, PLL-1.5. So if it passes with 1.65v PLL lower it to 1.6v and see if stable. Any less i would not recommend regardless of what im using.
> 
> Also when testing your oc id recommend putting your ram to stock too if not already to rule out unstable ram OC.


All of your recommendations worked out except the pll. Anything under 1.725v would cause critical errors in IBT. Maybe it's just this mobo in particular as the other user on the spreadsheet needed 1.776v. I haven't run 3dMark yet, that exposed an unstable OC for me even though it passed IBT. So if that works out, then I'm good to go. Thanks for your help.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> My coil whine was masked by the ACX originally... when I put the block on and the system was nearly silent, it was noticeable but not terrible.


I get piercing coil whine while benching in 3DMark. The first tests where fps exceeds 1000 the whining is comical. At normal framerates I can't hear a thing.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> I get piercing coil whine while benching in 3DMark. The first tests where fps exceeds 1000 the whining is comical. At normal framerates I can't hear a thing.


Have you tried another PSU? I was honestly surprised at how quiet my system was after a small change.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanaticstv*
> 
> So I was benching my 780 Classified and it was starting to make this really weird noise, almost like coil whine. But the thing is I have a water block so there shouldn't be any coil whine right? the noise would increase the more FPS i would get and it would also change depending on what the scene was like during the bench mark.
> 
> I have a youtube video recording of it here:
> 
> 
> 
> I have till the 24th to return it to amazon, should I set up the return for that right away?


Does this only happen while benching? Let me tell you, I get extreme coil whine while benching when the framerates are at like 500-1000fps. If it only happens while you're benching and not normal use/gameplay then don't worry about it. I actually like hearing it while I'm benching, me and my friends laugh our asses off, it's like it's playing music.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Have you tried another PSU? I was honestly surprised at how quiet my system was after a small change.


Yeah I have a brand new Seasonic X850...it's beautiful.







But like I said, it's only when benching, and only at astronomically high framerates so it's no big deal to me at all.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Yeah I have a brand new Seasonic X850...it's beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But like I said, it's only when benching, and only at astronomically high framerates so it's no big deal to me at all.


I love my Seasonic 1050 in little brother.. it is so quiet, and works so well.

I would love to know exactly what causes coil whine, as in seeing it taken apart and explained. Everything inside these copper valleys has me baffled on how it actually functions.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I love my Seasonic 1050 in little brother.. it is so quiet, and works so well.
> 
> I would love to know exactly what causes coil whine, as in seeing it taken apart and explained. Everything inside these copper valleys has me baffled on how it actually functions.


This should give you a little insight.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> This should give you a little insight.


That is exactly the guy I go to every time I am curious, lol. I was meaning if they could make a way to see what is actually going on inside the components, but I know that isn't possible. Kind of like putting a clear valve cover on an engine so that can see the valves tattering away .


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> All of your recommendations worked out except the pll. Anything under 1.725v would cause critical errors in IBT. Maybe it's just this mobo in particular as the other user on the spreadsheet needed 1.776v. I haven't run 3dMark yet, that exposed an unstable OC for me even though it passed IBT. So if that works out, then I'm good to go. Thanks for your help.


No problem glad i could help







.


----------



## mrlance

Guess what finally came in! It's only a tease though cause I'm waiting for my eater block from Europe, lol


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> 
> Guess what finally came in! It's only a tease though cause I'm waiting for my eater block from Europe, lol


Wood woot! Can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## Soulfire

Sorry to bother you guys with a nub question, but I'm working on OCing my 780 classy from stock and am a bit confused about the voltage limits of the default LN2 (meaning the 115% power target one, right?) bios.

I was under the impression that, using the classified.exe program, one could bring the voltage all the way up to 1.35V, which is more than enough for my stock cooler. However, whenever I change the NVVDD value in classified.exe, the voltage doesn't change and is instead seemingly capped at ~1.18V as reported by GPU-Z and Precision X.

Do I need a custom bios to go over this limit?

Thanks!


----------



## DeXel

No, you'll need a multimeter to measure it.


----------



## varthx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulfire*
> 
> Sorry to bother you guys with a nub question, but I'm working on OCing my 780 classy from stock and am a bit confused about the voltage limits of the default LN2 (meaning the 115% power target one, right?) bios.
> 
> I was under the impression that, using the classified.exe program, one could bring the voltage all the way up to 1.35V, which is more than enough for my stock cooler. However, whenever I change the NVVDD value in classified.exe, the voltage doesn't change and is instead seemingly capped at ~1.18V as reported by GPU-Z and Precision X.
> 
> Do I need a custom bios to go over this limit?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes. Simply flash the appropriate Skyn3t bios. (rev 4) over your LN2 bios. (Which you should save for a backup.)I'm a loser.

For everyone's knowledge:

I OC'd and benched 87.2 on Vally Extreme HD today thanks to that PWM setting! I went as high as 472KHz. It stabilized my OC extremely well! VRMs didn't get too hot either. OC was 1.425v to get to 1419/38xx and it was glorious.

With the PWM setting at 317(?)KHz I'm getting ~1338Mhz at 1.35v. Happy with it for my daily driver gaming setting, I think. Great improvement from the past 1280mhz.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulfire*
> 
> Sorry to bother you guys with a nub question, but I'm working on OCing my 780 classy from stock and am a bit confused about the voltage limits of the default LN2 (meaning the 115% power target one, right?) bios.
> 
> I was under the impression that, using the classified.exe program, one could bring the voltage all the way up to 1.35V, which is more than enough for my stock cooler. However, whenever I change the NVVDD value in classified.exe, the voltage doesn't change and is instead seemingly capped at ~1.18V as reported by GPU-Z and Precision X.
> 
> Do I need a custom bios to go over this limit?
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *varthx*
> 
> Yes. Simply flash the appropriate Skyn3t bios. (rev 4) over your LN2 bios. (Which you should save for a backup.)
> 
> For everyone's knowledge:
> 
> I OC'd and benched 87.2 on Vally Extreme HD today thanks to that PWM setting! I went as high as 472KHz. It stabilized my OC extremely well! VRMs didn't get too hot either. OC was 1.425v to get to 1419/38xx and it was glorious.
> 
> With the PWM setting at 317(?)KHz I'm getting ~1338Mhz at 1.35v. Happy with it for my daily driver gaming setting, I think. Great improvement from the past 1280mhz.


Start by using a multimeter! GPU+Z, precision and afterburner CAN NOT properly read your voltage! Until you use a multimeter, assume they are too dumb for their own good and that the voltage is correct as Classified Voltage Tool says.


----------



## varthx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Start by using a multimeter! GPU+Z, precision and afterburner CAN NOT properly read your voltage! Until you use a multimeter, assume they are too dumb for their own good and that the voltage is correct as Classified Voltage Tool says.


What pins should we use to check our voltage, if we become so inclined?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *varthx*
> 
> What pins should we use to check our voltage, if we become so inclined?


Buy a probe it (9.99) or carefully use the two pins on the far left of the probe it connecting spot. I suggest the probe so you don't short anything.

Take note that this issue has been out since the classified voltage tool was released, and there is probably 40 pages total of it being explained, so much, the is returns on Google even.


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fanaticstv*
> 
> So I was benching my 780 Classified and it was starting to make this really weird noise, almost like coil whine. But the thing is I have a water block so there shouldn't be any coil whine right? the noise would increase the more FPS i would get and it would also change depending on what the scene was like during the bench mark.
> 
> I have a youtube video recording of it here:
> 
> 
> 
> I have till the 24th to return it to amazon, should I set up the return for that right away?


I used to get real bad coil whine on both my Gpus when i was using an OCZ 850w psu. Since i changed out for a Superflower 1200w it has all gone even in benchmarks like 3dmark which used to whine real bad..

From my personal experience it is due to PSU mostly due to bad voltage regulation and poor ripple measurements...


----------



## Soulfire

Ah, I see! My apologies for not finding it; I googled for quite a while, but must've not been paying enough attention.

So the conclusion is that the voltage IS changing to what classified.exe states, but it is not being measured, correct? Is it reasonably safe to assume that the voltage is in fact what has been set in classified.exe?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulfire*
> 
> Ah, I see! My apologies for not finding it; I googled for quite a while, but must've not been paying enough attention.
> 
> So the conclusion is that the voltage IS changing to what classified.exe states, but it is not being measured, correct? Is it reasonably safe to assume that the voltage is in fact what has been set in classified.exe?


It is reasonable, yes. Especially if using an unlocked voltage Bios. If the voltage is locked, it seems to shut the card off when it tries to overvolt (tried it on the stock BIOS and on the original LN2, both shut down immediately.


----------



## Soulfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> It is reasonable, yes. Especially if using an unlocked voltage Bios. If the voltage is locked, it seems to shut the card off when it tries to overvolt (tried it on the stock BIOS and on the original LN2, both shut down immediately.


Hmm, that's interesting; I'm on stock LN2, and am stable 200+ core clock and 400+ memory clock so far on 1.25V (probably overvolted a lot but haven't felt the need to go down any yet since temps are capping at 73C). I got my Classy a couple months ago; maybe it's a newer LN2?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulfire*
> 
> Hmm, that's interesting; I'm on stock LN2, and am stable 200+ core clock and 400+ memory clock so far on 1.25V (probably overvolted a lot but haven't felt the need to go down any yet since temps are capping at 73C). I got my Classy a couple months ago; maybe it's a newer LN2?


Possibly, but probably not. It may just be stopping at 1.212. Won't know until you check it.


----------



## doctakedooty

So I been trying to decide between a 780 and 780ti classified I plan on doing at least 2 way sli for either one I choose but for a month I will be on one of course these cards will be under water and I have a evbot to oc with. Wich would be the best for the 1440p monitor I know 1 780ti ref struggled for 120hz 1440p in bf4 with everything on ultra 2 just demolished it. I play other games to but want something to last till the rehash of 880s come out.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So I been trying to decide between a 780 and 780ti classified I plan on doing at least 2 way sli for either one I choose but for a month I will be on one of course these cards will be under water and I have a evbot to oc with. Wich would be the best for the 1440p monitor I know 1 780ti ref struggled for 120hz 1440p in bf4 with everything on ultra 2 just demolished it. I play other games to but want something to last till the rehash of 880s come out.


If money is of no worry, just go ahead and grab the TI Classy. I run around 150fps,when I am on the low end... Average around 180 and get stuck at the 200 cap pretty often.


----------



## Tyhuynh

I don't know if anyone heard of this before, so first time I tried messing around with the classy voltage tuner and got both my cards stable at 1200core 1700memory 1.275v boost to 1395. Anyways took cards apart and reinstall on maximus vi extreme and now I don't need to use voltage tuner and only precision x over voltage +63 at 1.2v I'm at 1150core 1601memory boost to 1320. So basically I'm getting more performance with less voltage?


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

I want to hit 1200/1250mhz core and 1750mhz memory on 780 Classy (Non Ti) But my Asiq is 75.5% and i got Hynix memory, Can you guys (try) to predict some settings in the Classy tuner? I guess i haft to use it, and not P-X?

I can test with bf4, but rather not due i hate when Pc freezes and i my skill lvl can go from 290 to 250, (and that was a example) I have skyn3t rev 4 bios, But it seems that Assasin Creed freezes after about 4-5hour. (I gamed really long yesterday) And the pc did freeze so i guess its not stable? Or its Assassin Creed? .And i use a win8 pro, But MS has closed, So its still unvalid due i put the rig opp on monday (Lazy, havent called them for a new code







) I have a stock i5 4670K (not overclocked, YET!) With some kingstone RAM at 1600mhz


----------



## Zaxis01

I have a similar classified.

My Memory is also Hynix and ASIC is 75.7% and i am able to achieve 1285 mhz gpu core and 1800 mhz memory with 1.12v core and no voltage increase for the memory.

I can do 1285 during 3dmark11 and 3dmark runs with no crashing or artifacting. but for gaming i have to lower it down to 1260mhz.


----------



## darkelixa

Hello,

my r9 290 is basically a dead paper weight already, its leaking oil idk how the hell, so its going back and im looking at buying on of the 770gtx from evga the superclock 2gb version. Is it a worth purchase or does nvidia still have its buggy/ stuttering driver problems


----------



## Tyhuynh

Well I don't know what the ASIC score really mean, I have 75% and 77% both Samsung chips.


----------



## FrankPr

Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wy95n/

ASIC Qualtity is 60,1.
For benchmarks, i use the skyn3t V2 BIOS, the one and only BIOS, that can unlock the voltages of my card. With all other BIOS Versions, they are locked. I reach actually 1346MHz with 1,225V.


----------



## rkinslo

Just ordered water block EK EVGA 780 Classified (and 780 Ti Classified) VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Nickel (EK-FC780 GTX Classy - Nickel) for my Evga 780 ti classified is there anything I need to know about this waterblock good or bad please advise.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkinslo*
> 
> Just ordered water block EK EVGA 780 Classified (and 780 Ti Classified) VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Nickel (EK-FC780 GTX Classy - Nickel) for my Evga 780 ti classified is there anything I need to know about this waterblock good or bad please advise.


Good ting: you make a good choice...

Bad: it's expensive to return since you asked after ordering.

Nothing bad that I have found, aside from the lower vrms (near 8 pins) isn't actively cooled. Other than that, I love both of mine.


----------



## rkinslo

Thank you for your quick response and information I have been researching for few months and order is still being processed because of weekend so I still can revise if I needed to . Was thinking about Koolance QD3 Quick Disconnect No-Spill Coupling Compression 13 x 19mm (1/2 x 3/4in) Black . Any suggested about compression fitting for this block gang ?


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Have you tested the memory on 1.65V or as high as 1750? I am thinking 1200/1650 on 1.21V is the core to high?


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Does anyone else have coil whine? My last 3 780`s (2 Classy, 1 gainward) Had no coil whine with my old Psu (antec 1200watt from 05 ()

Just under heavy load though, And not so noticable...


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Whic Bios is the best? og the 780`s (non Ti) I have the Rev4 by skyn3t, But it seems to have so trouble with not downclocking itself after a long period of load, sometimes it downclocks, sometimes not -_-


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkinslo*
> 
> Thank you for your quick response and information I have been researching for few months and order is still being processed because of weekend so I still can revise if I needed to . Was thinking about Koolance QD3 Quick Disconnect No-Spill Coupling Compression 13 x 19mm (1/2 x 3/4in) Black . Any suggested about compression fitting for this block gang ?


it's all about personal preference. Really depends on your loop layout too. I prefer the Swiftech QDC's as they're a smaller profile.


----------



## rkinslo

Thanks I was researching then to.


----------



## soeun80

I have a 780ti classy with a ek waterblock and i want a stable overclock, which bios should I use for this card?


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkinslo*
> 
> Thank you for your quick response and information I have been researching for few months and order is still being processed because of weekend so I still can revise if I needed to . Was thinking about Koolance QD3 Quick Disconnect No-Spill Coupling Compression 13 x 19mm (1/2 x 3/4in) Black . Any suggested about compression fitting for this block gang ?


I have some Swiftech Compression fittings on my EK. Seem to be fine as of now....had them about 2+ weeks now no troubles.


----------



## draemn

Just ran a valley BM run at 1450 Mhz core, 3694 Mhz memory (7388), 1.38v / 1.62 / 1.05 / 416 kHz . by no means useful settings as the artifacts were all over the place, but I got a score of 3490 of a single GTX 780









I didn't test if I could get away with lower voltages... no time for that.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Since i am currently running a fake windows 8 pro, Will it decrease my Oc capabilities?


I doubt it.


----------



## draemn

Anyone have any suggestions about removing visual artifacts? Or have I just hit a core speed that isn't going to be pretty?


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draemn*
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions about removing visual artifacts? Or have I just hit a core speed that isn't going to be pretty?


Artifacts can be created by a number of things:

1.Heat.
2.To much or to little voltage with desired core clock.
3.Unstable Vram OC


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Artifacts can be created by a number of things:
> 
> 1.Heat.
> 2.To much or to little voltage with desired core clock.
> 3.Unstable Vram OC


1) Heat is not an issue (under 65 degrees)
2) I know I can't go lower on the core voltage as I just crash. I haven't tried pushing the voltage too high to see if that will fix it (only tried 10-20 mV bump), but I have tried PWM as high as 508 Khz but going that high caused it to crash, 416 kHz didn't remove artifacts but didn't crash.
3) I've had the vram stable at +720 and I'm using +680 and it is stable at 1410 mhz core (no artifacts). I still get artifacts if I only oc the core (past 1420 mhz).

Based on this, would you say I should be looking into tweaking voltages more, looking at memory again, or just giving up on removing artifacts at anything over 1420 mhz core?

Edit: I did some more testing and having the right PWM makes a big difference in how bad the artifacting is (but didn't fully remove it), the memory voltage has barely any impact (I have great memory), the PEXVDD does not seem to have any impact on artifacting. I do not feel comfortable with pushing the core voltage (plus I can't stay under 65 degrees if I do) past 1.39v for testing so I'd say I just won't be able to remove artifacts when going past 1420 mhz core.


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draemn*
> 
> 1) Heat is not an issue (under 65 degrees)
> 2) I know I can't go lower on the core voltage as I just crash. I haven't tried pushing the voltage too high to see if that will fix it (only tried 10-20 mV bump), but I have tried PWM as high as 508 Khz but going that high caused it to crash, 416 kHz didn't remove artifacts but didn't crash.
> 3) I've had the vram stable at +720 and I'm using +680 and it is stable at 1410 mhz core (no artifacts). I still get artifacts if I only oc the core (past 1420 mhz).
> 
> Based on this, would you say I should be looking into tweaking voltages more, looking at memory again, or just giving up on removing artifacts at anything over 1420 mhz core?


Put the mem. back to stock settings and rebench with valley @ 1450 Mhz core, (stock)Mhz memory (6008), 1.38v / 1.60/ 1.05 / 416 kHz

If you get artifacts check your temps (VRM and GPU temp). If your temps arent the problem still, Then increase your voltage. If you still get artifacts after increasing the voltage to the limit your comfortable of setting it, then reduce the core clock.

Once you find a stable core clock and voltage combo that doesnt crash or cause artifacts, then start testing your mem oc, with the stable core clock oc set aswell. During that test if you get any artifacts it will be the memory OC that is unstable and you should then proceed to reduce it until stable.

Just my advice on doing it.


----------



## minimalist

Hey guys, I have a question. Has an average OC been established for a 780 Classified that's just stock? I'm curious because I'm debating if I should get one over an ftw or sc. I won't be watercooling because I only plan on keeping the card for a year or so and this my first build. With that said I'd really like to eek out as much performance, safely, to raise my fps while playing bf4. I'll have a 144hz monitor so getting the fps up high will be important.


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minimalist*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question. Has an average OC been established for a 780 Classified that's just stock? I'm curious because I'm debating if I should get one over an ftw or sc. I won't be watercooling because I only plan on keeping the card for a year or so and this my first build. With that said I'd really like to eek out as much performance, safely, to raise my fps while playing bf4. I'll have a 144hz monitor so getting the fps up high will be important.


You mean average boost of a stock regular 780 classified? Most Classies do like mid 1250s on up to 1333 @ 1.212. If you have good cooling and or don't care about noise it will show a marked improvement over virtually any other 780.


----------



## darkelixa

Just about to buy a eVGA GTX770 2G Superclocked w/ ACX Cooler, is it worth it or would something else be a better choice? Dont have the money for an 780 but a r9 290 is the same price as this 770


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draemn*
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions about removing visual artifacts? Or have I just hit a core speed that isn't going to be pretty?


You've hit your limit for the voltage/temperature conditions of your GPU. Your already rather high up voltage wise as the Classy Tool sets idle voltages, load voltage is often well higher. Your running benchmark voltages, those aren't safe by any means. The card and core can take it, but if you have a weak link somewhere, that's enough voltage to find it if you give it enough time.

Here is a thread by an EVGA engineer with a random card pulled from the assembly line showing such voltage climb: http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2549 This will also climb a little higher at higher frequencies and a little higher still depending on PWM setting and core temperature (not much, but it's there).

Adding voltage may help, but since you are already rather high - you may not find it worth it for the risk. If you do and it makes it worse, then your definitely temperature bound. There are many GK110 cores that wet themselves when only a little hot and heavily overvolted.

There are people who have gone faster by backing off the voltage on Classies at high over-volts/overclocks. The OP of this thread is one of them.

To see if your card is one of them, drop your mem OC to stock first. Then drop your core voltage a tick while keeping PWM rather high - you can try a tick to PEXVDD, but for many cards, this does nothing. I would try lowering the voltage several times before I would give up. If it works, then find your stable core OC and then bring your memory OC back up. Best of luck to you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Just about to buy a eVGA GTX770 2G Superclocked w/ ACX Cooler, is it worth it or would something else be a better choice? Dont have the money for an 780 but a r9 290 is the same price as this 770


A R9 290 would be a better buy than the Superclocked 770, especially at higher resolutions/details/AA. You may pay a little bit more for a Tri-X, but you'll get a whole lot more performance/quietness out of it than a reference model. You may want to ask your question in the General Graphics forum if you want more feedback. This thread isn't going to give you what your looking for as we all have 780 and 780 Ti Classifieds.


----------



## error-id10t

So I'm now planning on buying other stuff from the store which has these: MOS-C10.

Did anyone actually use them and did you see any benefit from them? obviously mine has a block on it already but as we know, this area isn't covered.. and I'm not actually even 100% sure where to put these?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> So I'm now planning on buying other stuff from the store which has these: MOS-C10.
> 
> Did anyone actually use them and did you see any benefit from them? obviously mine has a block on it already but as we know, this area isn't covered.. and I'm not actually even 100% sure where to put these?


As Far as I understand, they are supposed to go on the 6 black VRMs Just under the 3 Capacitors? 

I could be terribly wrong, but at this time, I don't even know how to attach them without Permanent adhesives, as I have been looking for a good thermal tape that actually comes off without damaging anything. If someone could clear the air, I would be happy as well...


----------



## error-id10t

Those are the ones thanks, I figured it comes with "tape" to hold them there, at least says it does..


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Those are the ones thanks, I figured it comes with "tape" to hold them there, at least says it does..


The ones I bought, from Alphacool, do not come with tape.. I found that when they arrived, and then found the disclaimer, lol.. No worries, I have a little bit of thermal tape inbound. I have no way to measure the temp there though :-(


----------



## mrlance

I couldn't figure out what everyone means with this asic score, so I finally found it, and mine says 77.6%, I think that's good? I can't figure out what it mean overclocking on the ln2 bios under water says lower with a higher asic score, confusing indeed


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> To see if your card is one of them, drop your mem OC to stock first. Then drop your core voltage a tick while keeping PWM rather high - you can try a tick to PEXVDD, but for many cards, this does nothing. I would try lowering the voltage several times before I would give up. If it works, then find your stable core OC and then bring your memory OC back up. Best of luck to you.


Thanks, I'd say I just hit my limit. FYI I am using a DMM to read voltages at load, not using software settings/readouts. I have already tried lower voltages, but I lose stability quickly. I wouldn't have though 65 degrees would be enough to get it mad, but that is possible too.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

I dont think my Classy is stable at 1110mhz on stock? (flashet bios to skyn3t rev2, rev4 was unstable) My pc do freeze, Like in bf4 when i have a unstabe OC


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> I dont think my Classy is stable at 1110mhz on stock? (flashet bios to skyn3t rev2, rev4 was unstable) My pc do freeze, Like in bf4 when i have a unstabe OC


do you know what voltage you are running at when you try that speed.


----------



## JySzE

So today i was benching my 780 and while using the GTX classified controller i had it set to 1.3/default/default/416KHz and after benching with a max temp of 80c my gpu failed on me and now is undetectable... It happened when i tried changing a setting in the controller program and then suddenly after clicking apply the screen went black and then turned back on and it displayed red lines everywhere and now isnt detectable in device manager. If you wonder what i changed before hitting apply it was this: 1.337v/ Default/Default/Default. Im not to upset about it because i was able to reflash back to stock bios's, and tigerdirect did accept it back for an exchange. I do not know what happened but im glad im not out 539$.. If anyone knows why this happened please let me know so i can avoid it next time around.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> So today i was benching my 780 and while using the GTX classified controller i had it set to 1.3/default/default/416KHz and after benching with a max temp of 80c my gpu failed on me and now is undetectable... It happened when i tried changing a setting in the controller program and then suddenly after clicking apply the screen went black and then turned back on and it displayed red lines everywhere and now isnt detectable in device manager. If you wonder what i changed before hitting apply it was this: 1.337v/ Default/Default/Default. Im not to upset about it because i was able to reflash back to stock bios's, and tigerdirect did accept it back for an exchange. I do not know what happened but im glad im not out 539$.. If anyone knows why this happened please let me know so i can avoid it next time around.


Did your voltage lights, on the side, work?

I always suggest checking your PCI cables. Mine shut off, showed full power through the 5 lights, and it still wasn't recognized. One yellow pin had pulled out on one pci cables, shutting everything off. LoL.


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Did your voltage lights, on the side, work?
> 
> I always suggest checking your PCI cables. Mine shut off, showed full power through the 5 lights, and it still wasn't recognized. One yellow pin had pulled out on one pci cables, shutting everything off. LoL.


Yeah all my pins were placed properly in the 8 pin connector and then connected perfectly into the card. it is just done now the card is toast... I dont know what i did but when i applied those settings in Classified controller it just went all down hill from then on. I know this did happen when i changed it to 416Khz tho, When i get my new card im not going to touch that setting at all. NVVDD and maybe FBVDD but thats it..


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Yeah all my pins were placed properly in the 8 pin connector and then connected perfectly into the card. it is just done now the card is toast... I dont know what i did but when i applied those settings in Classified controller it just went all down hill from then on. I know this did happen when i changed it to 416Khz tho, When i get my new card im not going to touch that setting at all. NVVDD and maybe FBVDD but thats it..


I have only tried it once, and haven't noticed a climb in performance yet... I doubt I will use it again, unless I can cool everything a little bit more.


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I have only tried it once, and haven't noticed a climb in performance yet... I doubt I will use it again, unless I can cool everything a little bit more.


PWM has helped me with stability on hitting the limits of my card, but as for anything but pushing it real hard, it doesn't help. Really, if anyone is going to be pushing 1.3v and above with the classy tool, they should be using a DMM to verify the voltages at load.


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draemn*
> 
> PWM has helped me with stability on hitting the limits of my card, but as for anything but pushing it real hard, it doesn't help. Really, if anyone is going to be pushing 1.3v and above with the classy tool, they should be using a DMM to verify the voltages at load.


Where did you buy yours? Your DMM.

Also do you use the evbot?


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Where did you buy yours? Your DMM.
> 
> Also do you use the evbot?


I do not use evbot. I probably picked it up at home depot? I can't honestly remember because it was 4+ years ago. They aren't all that expensive.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Where did you buy yours? Your DMM.
> 
> Also do you use the evbot?


I grabbed 2 off of Amazon and they are great:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0050LVFS0


----------



## reb00tas

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Yeah all my pins were placed properly in the 8 pin connector and then connected perfectly into the card. it is just done now the card is toast... I dont know what i did but when i applied those settings in Classified controller it just went all down hill from then on. I know this did happen when i changed it to 416Khz tho, When i get my new card im not going to touch that setting at all. NVVDD and maybe FBVDD but thats it..


I maxed the khz on my 780ti. And 1.3675 i Got stable 1440 mhz. I run alot benchs With the PWM maxed.
My max temp is 41 With This settings.
And Real voltage is about 1.480 With PWM maxed


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

So, is the PWM control just like changing the BCLK on the CPU? I think my mother board is crippling everything I can do right now. I can't wait to change it out and see what happens.


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> So, is the PWM control just like changing the BCLK on the CPU? I think my mother board is crippling everything I can do right now. I can't wait to change it out and see what happens.


If you clock your card and the computer shutdown. You Can ADD more PWM. And go further. PWM is something about how good voltage is controlled. But higher PWM more heat. With 400 Khz you should be more than enough on water to reach card limit.

Im not 100% sure. But its how Quick the voltage is controlled. Low khz With High clock. Then the card deliver the correct requested voltage to slow and shutdown.


----------



## VSG

Nah, I have had to go over 500 KHz on my cards to stabilize 1525 MHz clocks and higher on water.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> If you clock your card and the computer shutdown. You Can ADD more PWM. And go further. PWM is something about how good voltage is controlled. But higher PWM more heat. With 400 Khz you should be more than enough on water to reach card limit.
> 
> Im not 100% sure. But its how Quick the voltage is controlled. Low khz With High clock. Then the card deliver the correct requested voltage to slow and shutdown.


I will test this out at the beginning of the month. I have all of my cards competing in a folding competition, for the next few days. I will give it a try as one test shuts my computer down every time. I have barely messed with PWM, as I have no idea what it does as of yet.

Hopefully running Dual PSU helps feed these beasts.


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I will test this out at the beginning of the month. I have all of my cards competing in a folding competition, for the next few days. I will give it a try as one test shuts my computer down every time. I have barely messed with PWM, as I have no idea what it does as of yet.
> 
> Hopefully running Dual PSU helps feed these beasts.


My 780ti at 1.3675 volt @ 1440mhz use around 550 watt and system total reach 720 watt in a stress test

Also remember 12v coil amps has to be atleast 60 amps. 550watts / 12volt = 45,83 amps just to the gpu


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

On default. Since it was on default







Anyway, Anyone else with Skyn3t rev4 bios that have problems? The card did only downclock sometimes, and sometimes not? And stronisland, Do you think its worth the extra fans speed? I am 14 (just not a hardcore overclocker)







And is it worth the extra 5fps to overclock? I mean, a 780 is much raw power, Beats a (stock and refrence) 780Ti


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> My 780ti at 1.3675 volt @ 1440mhz use around 550 watt and system total reach 720 watt in a stress test
> 
> Also remember 12v coil amps has to be atleast 60 amps. 550watts / 12volt = 45,83 amps just to the gpu


What bios?


----------



## gatesmarch

Where is this pwm setting? Is it on the newer classy controller? I sure as heck don't see in PX anywhere.







I know the answer is going to make me feel like an absolute moron but, hey, I had to ask. I think I figured it out, looks like it is the newer (or other) classy controller.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

It`s in the newest Classy Tuner tool


----------



## VSG

Ya it is an EvBot/classy tool feature.


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> What bios?


Skyn3t rev. 2 With boost disabled. The nvidia voltage limit warnings is annoying With the One With boost enabled.


----------



## reb00tas

Scarlet-tech Wich psu Will you go for?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I have only tried it once, and haven't noticed a climb in performance yet... I doubt I will use it again, unless I can cool everything a little bit more.


PWM helps quite a bit for me. It's little odd seeing as most mobo's have this too, yet I've never seen an improvement on them paying with this option.


----------



## JySzE

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000010

Is this the probe for the gtx 780 classy? I just want to make sure because at the bottom it says for gtx 680 classy.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000010
> 
> Is this the probe for the gtx 780 classy? I just want to make sure because at the bottom it says for gtx 680 classy.


The probe it works for all classified cards and motherboards that have it. They kept that very consistent.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> Skyn3t rev. 2 With boost disabled. The nvidia voltage limit warnings is annoying With the One With boost enabled.


I will try it again once the new motherboard comes in. This motherboard I am on now is finicky at best. Ready to explore new Horizons, lol.


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> PWM helps quite a bit for me. It's little odd seeing as most mobo's have this too, yet I've never seen an improvement on them paying with this option.


Probably because they already operate at a higher switching frequency. In the X58 days, I know it could help when pushing past 4 Ghz.


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> The probe it works for all classified cards and motherboards that have it. They kept that very consistent.


sweet thanks for the info.


----------



## error-id10t

So I received those mos-C10s, how on earth are you meant to fit them there? You can easily get one on but they're too "fat" to fit on both rows..


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> PWM helps quite a bit for me. It's little odd seeing as most mobo's have this too, yet I've never seen an improvement on them paying with this option.


The PWM in a mobo bios refers to fans and has nothing to do with the overclock voltage. The only PWM settings on my M6I, M6F, and M5E are for fans, what boards have a PWM in their voltage control areas that you've seen?


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The PWM in a mobo bios refers to fans and has nothing to do with the overclock voltage. The only PWM settings on my M6I, M6F, and M5E are for fans, what boards have a PWM in their voltage control areas that you've seen?


Most boards have it it's just called different. Gigabyte boards actually name few PWM settings as they are like phase control, and you can actually change the frequencies too. Other boards have it too, it's just that you have to look for them, and usually those settings maxed out by default.

From a quick look at Asus BIOS it's probably under Digi+ Power control.


----------



## error-id10t

Yup.. not PWM fan control. The frequency I can max out on mine is 500.


----------



## Kimir

On the Rampage IV Extreme you can change the pwm frequency of the CPU (300 to 1100), RAM and vccsa voltages (300 to 600).
And by default they are all at 300.


----------



## whiteskymage

Hey guys,

I am hearing strange rumors around about Maxwell delay cuz of TSMC and some of that... Anybody knows something?


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys my gtx 780 non ti classified is sold and next week i will order from evga EU my new toy evga gtx 780 ti classified...cant wait!!!!


----------



## jtom320

Kind of a dumb question but does anyone have an opinion on what a max 24/7 voltage is on a TI classy?
'
And more specifically would 1.268 fall into that range? I'm underwater and temps max out after about an hour straight of heaven at 60ish celcius. I could probabally do with switching out my 120 rad for a 240 but space is kind of an issue in my case. (On a 240+120 right now)


----------



## VSG

You are golden with 1.268V (if that's measured by a DMM, that is). You can go as high as 1.35V on water as long as temps are good. But 60 C at 1.268 is not really a good water cooled GPU core temp- is that 240 + 120 for a CPU and GPU loop? It should still give better temps than that for 1.268V.


----------



## jtom320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You are golden with 1.268V (if that's measured by a DMM, that is). You can go as high as 1.35V on water as long as temps are good. But 60 C at 1.268 is not really a good water cooled GPU core temp- is that 240 + 120 for a CPU and GPU loop? It should still give better temps than that for 1.268V.


1.268 is just what it's set with the classified voltage tool.

And yes it's just my CPU + GPU. Interestingly I can go up to 1.3 and my temps really don't change at all. I did think that was a little high but keep in mind it's been running for hours before it gets there.

If that's still higher then I should be should I try resetting the block you think?


----------



## VSG

Well I think you should invest in a DMM first to make sure you know how much volts are being supplied to the card. It may well be over 1.3v even when the classified tool says 1.268v is going to the core.


----------



## mohit9206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey guys my gtx 780 non ti classified is sold and next week i will order from evga EU my new toy evga gtx 780 ti classified...cant wait!!!!


Why sell the 780 for 780ti ?


----------



## Brave

hey all, just about to make the upgrade from sli 680's to 780ti classy. Can't wait to get it and see how far it will go. ( my 680's sucked)


----------



## JottaD

After fixing some issues here is my last test

Thanks to Mydog for the help


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JottaD*
> 
> After fixing some issues here is my last test
> 
> Thanks to Mydog for the help


Looks good








Glad things worked out for you


----------



## Sleepyluke

Can any one tell me how to get the Classified controller , (thats the votage unlock tool , taking voltage above 1.212v)
how to get it to save the setting i put into it ... i have put it into my start up folder so it starts with my pc but SOMETIMES it does not remmber the settings and goes back to default ?

I cant see a way of saving the settings .

Can anyone help with this ?

Thanks


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> Can any one tell me how to get the Classified controller , (thats the votage unlock tool , taking voltage above 1.212v)
> how to get it to save the setting i put into it ... i have put it into my start up folder so it starts with my pc but SOMETIMES it does not remmber the settings and goes back to default ?
> 
> I cant see a way of saving the settings .
> 
> Can anyone help with this ?
> 
> Thanks


If you reboot your system, or let it sleep/hibernate, the setting will stay. If you turn off your PC, the setting will reset on the next boot. It's a safety measure so you don't "accidently" have the wrong setting in it when you are just trying to get to your desktop and not doing a bench run etc.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> Can any one tell me how to get the Classified controller , (thats the votage unlock tool , taking voltage above 1.212v)
> how to get it to save the setting i put into it ... i have put it into my start up folder so it starts with my pc but SOMETIMES it does not remmber the settings and goes back to default ?
> 
> I cant see a way of saving the settings .
> 
> Can anyone help with this ?
> 
> Thanks


I don't think there is a way. I am pretty sure that has been discussed a lot in the past, and I don't think anyone has come up with a way as of yet.


----------



## Sleepyluke

Damn sorry to be repeating a old thread topic .. Shame nobody can override this function as my pc ( due to the CPU overclock I think ) %50 of the time does odd thinks when rebooted , like think it's been in deep sleep mode and gives a debug code of 40, when it dies this , the settings are reset on this tool , I have tryed to fix this issue before but failed , an until now , it's not been a problem :-(


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> Damn sorry to be repeating a old thread topic .. Shame nobody can override this function as my pc ( due to the CPU overclock I think ) %50 of the time does odd thinks when rebooted , like think it's been in deep sleep mode and gives a debug code of 40, when it dies this , the settings are reset on this tool , I have tryed to fix this issue before but failed , an until now , it's not been a problem :-(


Settings are lost when you do a hard reset (power lost). This is by design as there are no safety checks on the tool and the voltage range is rather large.


----------



## yknot

Got a Classified Voltage Controller question as well.........I did do a search but nothing that I can find.............

I cannot get the controller to recognise both 780 Classy Ti GPUs. It sees one but just gives a blank page on the other. tried various controller updates but no go.

Sorry if this has been asked but I couldn't find anything.

Thanx


----------



## Blackops_2

Well it came in


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Well it came in


Now just just need to make it into a single slot bracket







Exciting stuff.


----------



## gatesmarch

So I was watching some hardware reviews on youtube by this amazingly beautiful Swedish girl. She brought this little gem to light...http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121869. I have never heard of the ROG line of cards by ASUS. These cards seem downright amazing...kind of to the point I wish I new about them before buying my Classy. I mean air OR water built right in?! That's just utter coolness. Apparently there's a 780ti "Matrix" edition in the works which sounds incredible. Just look at the picture of the beautiful DIGI+ vrms and black metallic capacitors!!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> So I was watching some hardware reviews on youtube by this amazingly beautiful Swedish girl. She brought this little gem to light...http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121869. I have never heard of the ROG line of cards by ASUS. These cards seem downright amazing...kind of to the point I wish I new about them before buying my Classy. I mean air OR water built right in?! That's just utter coolness. Apparently there's a 780ti "Matrix" edition in the works which sounds incredible. Just look at the picture of the beautiful DIGI+ vrms and black metallic capacitors!!


Have you looked on YouTube for benchmarks and such? I looked at the 760 Matrix, and the poseidon cards, and I see that most reviews leaned towards better overclocking and customer service. I am not impressed where some of the EVGA stuff is going, but their customer service is top notch for sure.


----------



## draemn

ASUS is still okay, but they lost a lot some of their good staff to MSI and have been a bit bumpy over the last 3 years if you ask me. I don't know much about their ROG line of GPUs, but their ROG line of motherboards is really starting to lose some cred with me.


----------



## mrlance

I checked some reviews of the Asus Poseidon, it's good for what it is for sure, however doesn't fare well with top notch water blocks, but it's a neat hybrid and is cool it gives you the option to do either if you like


----------



## Kimir

Isn't the ASUS 780Ti Matrix already released?
I mean, Gunslinger is already benching with it so... (see some of his result here)


----------



## VSG

Not in retail, no. Usually the overclocker cards are given out pre-release for testing and feedback.


----------



## Kimir

Oh yeah I see that on the rog website 8pack got one to play with too, so the masters of LN2 have some toys to play with and can break some records with it pre-release.


----------



## Sleepyluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I don't think there is a way. I am pretty sure that has been discussed a lot in the past, and I don't think anyone has come up with a way as of yet.


Ok , if we can not save the settings in this software is their another software that does the same thing that has this option ?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Not that I know of, as it is a safety issue for the card. It is done so that the voltage isn't too high at boot.


----------



## VSG

Look at it this way- the classified tool is only needed for benching. For everything else, the 1.212V from Precision-X or Afterburner will be plenty.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Look at it this way- the classified tool is only needed for benching. For everything else, the 1.212V from Precision-X or Afterburner will be plenty.


Are you sure about that? Because I can't get a stable 1380mhz on 1.212v but on 1.2400-2500 I'm stable across the board.

So explain how the tool is only good for benching?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Are you sure about that? Because I can't get a stable 1380mhz on 1.212v but on 1.2400-2500 I'm stable across the board.
> 
> So explain how the tool is only good for benching?


Where do you see anything about "only good for benching?" his status says "only needed for benching." also, he says the 1.212 in precision or afterburner, which is WAY off, as they do NOT change voltages. Using a DMM shows that. The voltage offset of PX or Ab does nothing to help.


----------



## Marc79

I just installed my 780 ti classified, the card boosts to 1150Mhz out of the box at 1.175v, does that seem accurate? Also when I went to 'voltage' in evga precision tool, max I can increase the voltage is by 75mv, wouldn't that go past 1.212v, or is 1.212v max you can set volts to on stock bios? I'm not sure, I'm new to this stuff. I'm not planning on running insane clocks, if I could get extra 50-100mhz on the core that would be fantastic, this would be on air not custom cooling.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draemn*
> 
> Now just just need to make it into a single slot bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting stuff.


Didn't even think about that, that doesn't sound fun lol


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I just installed my 780 ti classified, the card boosts to 1150Mhz out of the box at 1.175v, does that seem accurate? Also when I went to 'voltage' in evga precision tool, max I can increase the voltage is by 75mv, wouldn't that go past 1.212v, or is 1.212v max you can set volts to on stock bios? I'm not sure, I'm new to this stuff. I'm not planning on running insane clocks, if I could get extra 50-100mhz on the core that would be fantastic, this would be on air not custom cooling.


Read the post directly above yours..... Precision and afterburner do not control voltage at all. So, the +75 does +0.

Also, are you on the normal switch or LN2. I find that normal boosts really well without any extra voltage from anywhere. It also scores well on benchmarks. The Ln2 bios seems to boost higher, but at the same voltage and clocks, it scores slightly lower (a couple hundred points, not much lower). If you are on the stock bios, you may be seeing limitations. There is this thread, full of useful info (search this thread in the top right is really useful) and the classified thread on EVGA has some good info as well. Take a little time to read page one here, and you will find a lot of stuff there.


----------



## VSG

You can get +63/75 mV via P-X without issues, it does get added on.

What I meant was that for 24/7 usage, the clocks from the +63/75 mV to 1.212V (which will likely be closer to 1.25-1.275V for the 780 Ti versions) should suffice for any realistic situation. Of course one can get higher clocks at higher volts, that's where the KPE also has an advantage. It provides another 50mV through hardware dipswitches as well.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You can get +63/75 mV via P-X without issues, it does get added on.
> 
> What I meant was that for 24/7 usage, the clocks from the +63/75 mV to 1.212V (which will likely be closer to 1.25-1.275V for the 780 Ti versions) should suffice for any realistic situation. Of course one can get higher clocks at higher volts, that's where the KPE also has an advantage. It provides another 50mV through hardware dipswitches as well.


I need to check mine. Last time I tried to add anything with Px, it showed nothing through my DMM. If I left it at stock (no extra mv with px or classy tool) , and benchmarks the normal bios, it would auto boost to 1.27 or so. But Px never seemed to have an effect.


----------



## VSG

Did you have load on the GPU? If not, the added voltage will not get reflected.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Read the post directly above yours..... Precision and afterburner do not control voltage at all. So, the +75 does +0.
> 
> Also, are you on the normal switch or LN2. I find that normal boosts really well without any extra voltage from anywhere. It also scores well on benchmarks. The Ln2 bios seems to boost higher, but at the same voltage and clocks, it scores slightly lower (a couple hundred points, not much lower). If you are on the stock bios, you may be seeing limitations. There is this thread, full of useful info (search this thread in the top right is really useful) and the classified thread on EVGA has some good info as well. Take a little time to read page one here, and you will find a lot of stuff there.


I believe I'm on normal 'stock' bios, as I haven't switched anything on the card itself, just added the backplate and installed the card.

And yes I have some reading to do, btw, just for reference, what is a max/stable overclock on the core I could expect on stock bios/voltage. Is 50-75mhz feasible.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I believe I'm on normal 'stock' bios, as I haven't switched anything on the card itself, just added the backplate and installed the card.
> 
> And yes I have some reading to do, btw, just for reference, what is a max/stable overclock on the core I could expect on stock bios/voltage. Is 50-75mhz feasible.


On normal, I usually run +62 (plus the boost of GPU Boost 2.0) and have no issues. Under heavy/multiple benchmarks, I may get one driver crash.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Did you have load on the GPU? If not, the added voltage will not get reflected.


Like I was saying. I can add the mV through Px, and bench... Or leave the mV alone and bench, and both seem to have the exact same results on a DMM. I will try it again tomorrow night when I get home.


----------



## EwokFryer

Hi guys, I just put my GTX 780 Classified under water and I'm getting excellent temperatures, idling at ~24C and at load in Heaven 4.0 / FireStrike Extreme I'm getting around ~45-50C stock speeds. I'm using Skynet's Rev.4 BIOS on the LN2 BIOS switch. My question is how to I get my card to startup at Windows with higher voltages than just the 1.212 max that EVGA Precision X allows? I've downloaded the Classified.exe voltage tuner and I've gotten my card stable at 1300 Core / 1700 Memory @ 1.3v. At that voltage, I never see the card go above 58C. But when I restart my machine, it defaults back to the 1.212 voltage. Is there any way to make the 1.3v voltage stick? Also, is 1.3v a safe voltage for everyday gaming? I know it's higher than NVIDIA's 1.212v, so I'm guessing it's probably not, but my temps are quite good.

Any input would be welcome,

Thanks!


----------



## nachoarroyo

Hello guys, i am trying to flash my old evbot (i use it for X58 Classi board, have that firm) with my 780Ti Classi, with this guide:

http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=88042#1991257

The problem is i can´t even star the Evbot flash program, give me this error:

This device is not support

Any tips?

Thanks all and a good weekend for everybody.

Nacho


----------



## nachoarroyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EwokFryer*
> 
> Hi guys, I just put my GTX 780 Classified under water and I'm getting excellent temperatures, idling at ~24C and at load in Heaven 4.0 / FireStrike Extreme I'm getting around ~45-50C stock speeds. I'm using Skynet's Rev.4 BIOS on the LN2 BIOS switch. My question is how to I get my card to startup at Windows with higher voltages than just the 1.212 max that EVGA Precision X allows? I've downloaded the Classified.exe voltage tuner and I've gotten my card stable at 1300 Core / 1700 Memory @ 1.3v. At that voltage, I never see the card go above 58C. But when I restart my machine, it defaults back to the 1.212 voltage. Is there any way to make the 1.3v voltage stick? Also, is 1.3v a safe voltage for everyday gaming? I know it's higher than NVIDIA's 1.212v, so I'm guessing it's probably not, but my temps are quite good.
> 
> Any input would be welcome,
> 
> Thanks!


Hi EwokFryer, when u restart the PC the Volt go to Default?? cause in my case only did it when i shut down the platform, now wen i restart it. Thats pretty nice of Extreme OC. I never have a 780Classi, so i can not say about that, but on 780Ti with XTI bios works ok.

About the 1.3V for 24/7, i think for those kind of card is ok for WC, keep cool your PWM, on this card are so important, maybe more than GPU temp.

Hope u can fix that.

Nacho


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Third Ti Classy is inbound.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nachoarroyo*
> 
> Hello guys, i am trying to flash my old evbot (i use it for X58 Classi board, have that firm) with my 780Ti Classi, with this guide:
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=88042#1991257
> 
> The problem is i can´t even star the Evbot flash program, give me this error:
> 
> This device is not support
> 
> Any tips?
> 
> Thanks all and a good weekend for everybody.
> 
> Nacho


I have a guide on the front page. Sometimes the evbot can be really funny when trying to flash it with a gpu. When you open the program is the evbot cable in the mb port on the evbot and plugged into gpu. Sometimes I try it all different ways. Like openeing program while plugged in or open program while not plugged in. every step you try also try it the opposite way. I know this sounds wierd but I am having trouble explaining it. I could probably help you better over the phone or skype.


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Didn't even think about that, that doesn't sound fun lol


I did it to my card. Makes me very happy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EwokFryer*
> 
> Hi guys, I just put my GTX 780 Classified under water and I'm getting excellent temperatures, idling at ~24C and at load in Heaven 4.0 / FireStrike Extreme I'm getting around ~45-50C stock speeds. I'm using Skynet's Rev.4 BIOS on the LN2 BIOS switch. My question is how to I get my card to startup at Windows with higher voltages than just the 1.212 max that EVGA Precision X allows? I've downloaded the Classified.exe voltage tuner and I've gotten my card stable at 1300 Core / 1700 Memory @ 1.3v. At that voltage, I never see the card go above 58C. But when I restart my machine, it defaults back to the 1.212 voltage. Is there any way to make the 1.3v voltage stick? Also, is 1.3v a safe voltage for everyday gaming? I know it's higher than NVIDIA's 1.212v, so I'm guessing it's probably not, but my temps are quite good.
> 
> Any input would be welcome,
> 
> Thanks!


Without custom flashing a BIOS that sets the "stock" voltage, you will always have to have classy tool load up and change the voltage when it doesn't do it on its own.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draemn*
> 
> *#1 I did it to my card. Makes me very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> _[B#2]Without custom flashing a BIOS that sets the "stock" voltage, you will always have to have classy tool load up and change the voltage when it doesn't do it on its own.[/B]_


#1: Can we see, please...

#2: That makes perfect sense, and I did not think about that at all.... You get rep for thinking outside the box there, lol.


----------



## 1rad3

Hi guys! I'm about to upgrade my gpu and I would like to know how many (to be overclocked and watercooled) TI Classies/K|ngp|ns do I need for 120+ fps in bf4 @ 1080p? I was thinking 2 but after reading around I found out that classies with high clocks get 100+ on ultra. Can someone confirm first hand? Thanks!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rad3*
> 
> Hi guys! I'm about to upgrade my gpu and I would like to know how many (to be overclocked and watercooled) TI Classies/K|ngp|ns do I need for 120+ fps in bf4 @ 1080p? I was thinking 2 but after reading around I found out that classies with high clocks get 100+ on ultra. Can someone confirm first hand? Thanks!


I have Ti Classifieds, (not kingpin) and run full ultra setting, 8xmsaa at 170fps average... If you just want 120,save yourself a few hundred dollars and get the regular Ti Classified, unless you just want the status of saying you own 2 kingpins. All of the classifieds are great cards, and you can probably go with a 780 (non ti) classified and be perfectly happy, but not entirely sure about that one.


----------



## choisbeades

good,I need a custom bios so bad. Could I edit the bios with Kepler Bios Tweaker. I will try.thanks


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> #1: Can we see, please...
> 
> #2: That makes perfect sense, and I did not think about that at all.... You get rep for thinking outside the box there, lol.


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v411/boxerfreak2/44456FCC-8828-42F0-B27D-19704506D269-13585-000018AFE16354D7_zpsef0b65ef.jpg~original

Just use a metal snipper to cut the 2nd DVI connector off the card (you can use a dremel, but be VERY careful not to leave any metal dust on the PCB as this could cause a short circuit). You can buy a custom single slot bracket for the connectors on the back if you want. As long as none of the "cut off" DVI connectors are touching, you won't have any issues. Heck, for all I know, it might not even matter if they are touching, but I error on the side of caution.


----------



## killerhz

all right well, seems like i am having issues flashing. on top of this i can't seem to find my LN2 stock bios.
so the only one that seems to flash (or re-flash) was LN2 v4 skynet.

can i get some help on overclocking this card now?
what should i use for voltage increase
is the EVGA precision good for boosting the clock speeds or should i be using some different.


----------



## killerhz

all right so think i just used EVGA precision and used the classified voltage tool.

got the the clocks up from my previous LN v2 clocks but my score is a lot lower. using the new so called wonder drivers and thinking not so wonderful. my previous high was 5455

any thoughts as to why this would be that much lower?


----------



## Bajawah

Hey fellas,

I have two EVGA Classified 780Ti. Been running the Skyn3t bios since 12/24.

Have not checked back since then and in reading the latests posts, it's somewhat unclear to me what is the best bios for my cards.

Is there anything better than what I have?

Did the Kingpin release give us any new bios options?

Thanks guys.


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> all right so think i just used EVGA precision and used the classified voltage tool.
> 
> got the the clocks up from my previous LN v2 clocks but my score is a lot lower. using the new so called wonder drivers and thinking not so wonderful. my previous high was 5455
> 
> any thoughts as to why this would be that much lower?


Unstable over-clock, too much voltage, etc. For me, the v4 are wonderful and do MUCH better than the LN2 BIOS.

If you push the card too hard, it will not be able to keep up with the settings you are trying to make it use and will give you worse scores. Also, if you have way more voltage than you need, it will get lower benchmark scores at the same frequency.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Classifieds Everywhere! 3rd Ti Classy inbound as well.


----------



## Snornex

Hi guys! Just purchased a 780 Ti Classified online and its coming in a few days. I've never done any serious overclocking before (only minor clock bumps through Afterburner on an old card) so I'm really new at this stuff. I've been reading through this thread but still got some questions that I hope someone can help me with.









1). I know that Afterburner/Precision X don't actually for increasing the card's voltage, and I see the custom BIOS's and the voltage controller software on the front page. Can I use just the software to change the voltage, or do I have to flash the BIOS first? I would like to avoid flashing if necessary.

2). If I do need to flash the BIOS, what's a good guide for doing so? Do I need to use a flash drive, or can I do all of it within windows? Also, which BIOS version should I use? (I'm guessing skyn3t bios rev.2?)

Sorry if the questions are really dumb, I just want to be prepared for when my card does actually arrive.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snornex*
> 
> Hi guys! Just purchased a 780 Ti Classified online and its coming in a few days. I've never done any serious overclocking before (only minor clock bumps through Afterburner on an old card) so I'm really new at this stuff. I've been reading through this thread but still got some questions that I hope someone can help me with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1). I know that Afterburner/Precision X don't actually for increasing the card's voltage, and I see the custom BIOS's and the voltage controller software on the front page. Can I use just the software to change the voltage, or do I have to flash the BIOS first? I would like to avoid flashing if necessary.
> 
> 2). If I do need to flash the BIOS, what's a good guide for doing so? Do I need to use a flash drive, or can I do all of it within windows? Also, which BIOS version should I use? (I'm guessing skyn3t bios rev.2?)
> 
> Sorry if the questions are really dumb, I just want to be prepared for when my card does actually arrive.


There is a little you can do without over volting. I run my cards on the normal bios when I am not benchmarking.

If you want to benchmark, move the switch to the LN2 bios. You will want to flash at least the updated bios from EVGA onto the card, to make sure everything is the newest possible. Just register your card and email [email protected] and he will get you the updated info. It is as simple as clicking the file and it asking if you want to flash. Then you click y, and it does the rest and makes a beep.

If you decide to go for a custom Bios, you will need to download the bios, decide which version (boost enabled or disabled depending) and then run it through nvflash update. YouTube is a great help for this, as you can go step by step.

Easy steps: Download NV flash and make a folder in the c:\drive (do not place in another folder) . Put the contents of the download in the folder on the c drive (do not put it inside another folder). Download the Bios and select which file you want to use, the N copy the .rom into the mV flash folder you made.

Open command prompt and type chgdir "c:\nvflash" and hit enter. Once that comes up, follow the instructions inside the Readme file that is attached to the bios. The should go "no flash --protectoff" "nvflash -4 -5 -6 bios name.rom" enter. It will ask if you are sure, just click y and it will work.

If it gives an error, you probably typed something wrong. . Make sure you type it exactly how it is displayed on the bios file name. Never change the file name to make it easier to type, as that will corrupt the bios.

If you need more, let me know. I love learning and helping, so I will gladly.


----------



## Dissolution187

I have a question about OCing my Classy regarding the Power Target and Temp Target. I currently have the power target set to 200%, and the temp target is at 60 degrees C. Do I want to prioritize the power target or the temp target to get the max out of my card?

Secondly, I am a bit confused as to why my card does not always utilize all of the speed that it has while gaming. For example, when I play Assassin's Creed 4 my MHZ stays at 1110 MHZ, and never ramps up to 1225 MHZ which is my OC at the moment. I know for a fact that this game is a hog (poorly optimized but still) yet it doesn't use all of my cards potential. If someone would be so kind as to answer these questions it would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## phynce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I have a question about OCing my Classy regarding the Power Target and Temp Target. I currently have the power target set to 200%, and the temp target is at 60 degrees C. Do I want to prioritize the power target or the temp target to get the max out of my card?
> 
> Secondly, I am a bit confused as to why my card does not always utilize all of the speed that it has while gaming. For example, when I play Assassin's Creed 4 my MHZ stays at 1110 MHZ, and never ramps up to 1225 MHZ which is my OC at the moment. I know for a fact that this game is a hog (poorly optimized but still) yet it doesn't use all of my cards potential. If someone would be so kind as to answer these questions it would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


1. unless you are under water or have extremely low ambients you need to increase your temp target these cards are safe up to 95C, i wouldn't recommend anything past 80 for longevity sake.
2. Without knowing your temps I have to assume that you are hitting your your temp target and it is down clocking to try and maintain it. try raising your temp target to +5 above max temp I don't know exactly when the card will start to throttle I think I read somewhere that its at 5 degrees before your target.

Phynce


----------



## phynce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> all right so think i just used EVGA precision and used the classified voltage tool.
> 
> got the the clocks up from my previous LN v2 clocks but my score is a lot lower. using the new so called wonder drivers and thinking not so wonderful. my previous high was 5455
> 
> any thoughts as to why this would be that much lower?


Both in reviews and personal experience the new wonder drivers do worse in synthetics. I went up 300 points going from the 337 to 332.

Phynce
.


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phynce*
> 
> 1. unless you are under water or have extremely low ambients you need to increase your temp target these cards are safe up to 95C, i wouldn't recommend anything past 80 for longevity sake.
> 2. Without knowing your temps I have to assume that you are hitting your your temp target and it is down clocking to try and maintain it. try raising your temp target to +5 above max temp I don't know exactly when the card will start to throttle I think I read somewhere that its at 5 degrees before your target.
> 
> Phynce


I am on air and my ambient temps are around 46 C...... When I am gaming the highest my temps go is 75 C and that is playing Crysis 3 on max. Generally I am around 65ish... so should I set the temp target to 70 C?
Im EVGA Precision X it shows a prioritize arrow pointing to the power target... do I leave that there or switch it to the temp target?


----------



## Snornex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> There is a little you can do without over volting. I run my cards on the normal bios when I am not benchmarking.
> 
> If you want to benchmark, move the switch to the LN2 bios. You will want to flash at least the updated bios from EVGA onto the card, to make sure everything is the newest possible. Just register your card and email [email protected] and he will get you the updated info. It is as simple as clicking the file and it asking if you want to flash. Then you click y, and it does the rest and makes a beep.
> 
> If you decide to go for a custom Bios, you will need to download the bios, decide which version (boost enabled or disabled depending) and then run it through nvflash update. YouTube is a great help for this, as you can go step by step.
> 
> Easy steps: Download NV flash and make a folder in the c:\drive (do not place in another folder) . Put the contents of the download in the folder on the c drive (do not put it inside another folder). Download the Bios and select which file you want to use, the N copy the .rom into the mV flash folder you made.
> 
> Open command prompt and type chgdir "c:\nvflash" and hit enter. Once that comes up, follow the instructions inside the Readme file that is attached to the bios. The should go "no flash --protectoff" "nvflash -4 -5 -6 bios name.rom" enter. It will ask if you are sure, just click y and it will work.
> 
> If it gives an error, you probably typed something wrong. . Make sure you type it exactly how it is displayed on the bios file name. Never change the file name to make it easier to type, as that will corrupt the bios.
> 
> If you need more, let me know. I love learning and helping, so I will gladly.


Thanks for the help so far! So clarify one more thing for me - do I overvolt using the controller software in the first post, or is it done through settings in the BIOS? I read that the controller software settings reset every time the computer is rebooted, and that seems kind of cumbersome.

Also, whats the difference between the custom BIOS'es and the one I get from emailing [email protected]?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snornex*
> 
> Thanks for the help so far! So clarify one more thing for me - do I overvolt using the controller software in the first post, or is it done through settings in the BIOS? I read that the controller software settings reset every time the computer is rebooted, and that seems kind of cumbersome.
> 
> Also, whats the difference between the custom BIOS'es and the one I get from emailing [email protected]?


The custom. Bioses are more meant for extreme use, benchmarking, and getting the every last drop out of the card. I don't use them unless benchmarking, as they draw more power and I see no use in running heavy loads to the card when I am not benchmarking. It only takes a few seconds to flash the bios and be able to run the card stupid hard, then idle it back down with a different bios when finished.

As far as voltage, using the classy tool makes sure that your power isn't high at all times, and provides longevity. It is meant to be reset after restart or shutdown, so that you can safely add voltage. You could do this with the bios to set a minimum, like 1.2 volts, but you would want to run them too much higher St boot, as you won't be using the card to bench or game every single time you boot. You may boot and wait an hour to play, and there is no need for the extra voltage pumping into the card while it sits idle.


----------



## phynce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I am on air and my ambient temps are around 46 C...... When I am gaming the highest my temps go is 75 C and that is playing Crysis 3 on max. Generally I am around 65ish... so should I set the temp target to 70 C?
> Im EVGA Precision X it shows a prioritize arrow pointing to the power target... do I leave that there or switch it to the temp target?


I would set you temp target as high as you are comfortable with it getting to, keep in mind with stock bios the software from the manufacture will allow a target of 95C however the higher the temp quicker your card will degrade. If temps are your concern put the prioritize towards temp, on air you will never hit 200% power target.

Phynce


----------



## mrlance

it's finally in ?????????


----------



## superV

hi guys.i was thinkin to buy EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Dual Classified w/ EVGA Hydro Copper since i heard that 800 series will come in late 2014 or 2015.what clocks can this do since i got 360 big rad and 4770k in the loop?it will do 1400 on the core ?should i wait till 800 series come out ?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> hi guys.i was thinkin to buy EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Dual Classified w/ EVGA Hydro Copper since i heard that 800 series will come in late 2014 or 2015.what clocks can this do since i got 360 big rad and 4770k in the loop?it will do 1400 on the core ?should i wait till 800 series come out ?


I would look around you may be able to find a used 780 classy for a pretty good price the hydro copper blocks arent worth it in my opinion I would take the money from the difference in price and order a ek block as it cools more then the hydrocopper


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I would look around you may be able to find a used 780 classy for a pretty good price the hydro copper blocks arent worth it in my opinion I would take the money from the difference in price and order a ek block as it cools more then the hydrocopper


nope nope.its too expensive 850 euros, and 800 series is around so i will continue to plan my extreme project wich will be based on freon cooling at about i think to -30 to -50 °C so there will be huge difference between water cooling, and no more worries about wich water block cools best.
at -30 to -50 °C what overclock can be reached on this cards ?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> nope nope.its too expensive 850 euros, and 800 series is around so i will continue to plan my extreme project wich will be based on freon cooling at about i think to -30 to -50 °C so there will be huge difference between water cooling, and no more worries about wich water block cools best.
> at -30 to -50 °C what overclock can be reached on this cards ?


If you are going to be cooling like that then a kingpin 780ti should be what your looking for since its made for EXTREME cooling.

Also I said a used 780 classy not new I paid $400 US for a used 780 classy. The 880 will beat the 780 yes but I dont think as much as your thinking. It could be december before we see 880s then another month or two before we see the classy version. If you can hold out I would do a classy now and wait for the 880 rehash aka the 900 series. If your going sub like that a 780ti kingpin will oc the best since its made for extreme cooling like ln2 dice etc.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> If you are going to be cooling like that then a kingpin 780ti should be what your looking for since its made for EXTREME cooling.
> 
> Also I said a used 780 classy not new I paid $400 US for a used 780 classy. The 880 will beat the 780 yes but I dont think as much as your thinking. It could be december before we see 880s then another month or two before we see the classy version. If you can hold out I would do a classy now and wait for the 880 rehash aka the 900 series. If your going sub like that a 780ti kingpin will oc the best since its made for extreme cooling like ln2 dice etc.


lucky you if you can get such beauty for 400 $,here is just ..crazy prices.
how much can do the 780ti Hydro Copper on water in terms of overclock ?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> lucky you if you can get such beauty for 400 $,here is just ..crazy prices.
> how much can do the 780ti Hydro Copper on water in terms of overclock ?


My ref 780ti's under water would do around 1339 core clocks at the 1.21v with skyn3t bios. The avg I have seen in the 780ti thread for non classys are around 1260 core clock gaming wise. The ti though even though its lower clocked then a 780 performs with a higher oced 780. My ref 780ti vs my 780 classy bf4 everything ultra 1440p avg fps with the ti 110-130 fps with the 780 classy close to 1400 core does avg 100 fps


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> My ref 780ti's under water would do around 1339 core clocks at the 1.21v with skyn3t bios. The avg I have seen in the 780ti thread for non classys are around 1260 core clock gaming wise. The ti though even though its lower clocked then a 780 performs with a higher oced 780. My ref 780ti vs my 780 classy bf4 everything ultra 1440p avg fps with the ti 110-130 fps with the 780 classy close to 1400 core does avg 100 fps


sorry, i mean for EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Dual Classified w/ EVGA Hydro Copper can reach 1400 on core ? cuz i saw the kingpin can do 1340 on air.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> sorry, i mean for EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Dual Classified w/ EVGA Hydro Copper can reach 1400 on core ? cuz i saw the kingpin can do 1340 on air.


*Silicon lottery is still in effect*. We can't tell you how far a card can clock. All we can say is that the KingPin comes overclocked ~200mhz out of the box compared to the Reference, ~60mhz more than the normal Ti Classified, etc. The headroom after is all up in the air.


----------



## strong island 1

Hey would you guys do me a favor. Anyone who has some time today and tommorrow would you guys post for the green team in this competition. I should have mentioned this earlier because tommorrow is the last day for subs.

Red Team has won a ton of years in a row and we are only about 140,000 points away. That's really nothing because a single 780 ti should get close to 30,000 points in Catzilla and you can run all 3 benches in every category(single card to quad sli). It's not like a normal comp because all scores are added together. So 5 people posting around 25,000 points for Catzilla and even more for 3dmark firestrike will put us in the lead.

Also if we are winning team we get the prize money. You need a screenshot with 3 tabs of cpuz. Cpuz needs to be open on the cpu, mainboard and memory tabs. You need one gpuz screen visible and a notepad with name and date. also obviously the benchmark score window. The sample screens are on page 1. The only thing they don't show is the name pad with date.

If we got 5-10 people to post Catzilla scores it would be close to enough so we can do it. I really want my team to win. I am so mad I didn't post in here earlier. Thanks for anyone who can post.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1476601/3d-fanboy-overclocking-competition-2014-500-in-prizing


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hey would you guys do me a favor. Anyone who has some time today and tommorrow would you guys post for the green team in this competition. I should have mentioned this earlier because tommorrow is the last day for subs.
> 
> Red Team has won a ton of years in a row and we are only about 140,000 points away. That's really nothing because a single 780 ti should get close to 30,000 points in Catzilla and you can run all 3 benches in every category(single card to quad sli).
> 
> Also if we are winning team we get the prize money. You need a screenshot with 3 tabs of cpuz. Cpuz needs to be open on the cpu, mainboard and memory tabs. You need one gpuz screen visible and a notepad with name and date. also obviously the benchmark score window. The sample screens are on page 1. The only thing they don't show is the name pad with date.
> 
> If we got 5-10 people to post Catzilla scores it would be close to enough so we can do it. I really want my team to win. I am so mad I didn't post in here earlier. Thanks for anyone who can post.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1476601/3d-fanboy-overclocking-competition-2014-500-in-prizing


I wish I would have known last week I would have bbenchd my 3 780ti ref at 1400 core now I am down to a single 780 classy atm


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> *Silicon lottery is still in effect*. We can't tell you how far a card can clock. All we can say is that the KingPin comes overclocked ~200mhz out of the box compared to the Reference, ~60mhz more than the normal Ti Classified, etc. The headroom after is all up in the air.


i know about silicon lottery dealed with some 4770k,but i want to know who have EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Dual Classified w/ EVGA Hydro Copper,how much they overclock it.the kingpin is on air but hydro runs on water so i think can reach higher clocks(thats what i think,correct me if im wrong).


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I wish I would have known last week I would have bbenchd my 3 780ti ref at 1400 core now I am down to a single 780 classy atm


I know I should have mentioned earlier. But all scores posted get added to the total no matter how low or high. So you can still help us out. I am so mad I forgot to post in here earlier. I have about 50,000 points to post tonight so we are really only 100,000 away. If we win, the top 3 scores in every category win the prize money so it's not just for fun.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> sorry, i mean for EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Dual Classified w/ EVGA Hydro Copper can reach 1400 on core ? cuz i saw the kingpin can do 1340 on air.


It is lottery but the classy usually beats rhe kingpin on water and air for oc the kingpin is made for sub zero cooling which is where you see it take off from the classy because of the bin. The classy usually oc higher then ref sometimes not its luck but the classy has a better power delivery which help it. The ref ti is locked at 1.21v unless you hard mod for volt control which I have a guide on how to do but it voids your warranty the ti classy you can use the voltage tool to ov past the 1.21v lock that the ref hhs so more then likely the classy since it can gave more volts then a ref will oc better plus the better power delivery. The kingpin is a bench card made for subzero cooling on water most of the time the classy will beat it.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i know about silicon lottery dealed with some 4770k,but i want to know who have EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Dual Classified w/ EVGA Hydro Copper,how much they overclock it.the kingpin is on air but hydro runs on water so i think can reach higher clocks(thats what i think,correct me if im wrong).


if you don't plan on using the kingpin with some form of extreme cooling I would get the ti classy instead. it's an amazing card and the best 780 ti out besides the kingpin.


----------



## Kimir

How could anyone miss the ribbon on the forum, the image can't be missed.

I'm so mad I couldn't get my Kingpin rig finish this month, I would have post bench with this one...


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> if you don't plan on using the kingpin with some form of extreme cooling I would get the ti classy instead. it's an amazing card and the best 780 ti out besides the kingpin.


Which reminds me did you ever get you another kingpin to play with? I wish I would have been able to pick up one of your ti classys when you was selling I cant find one for a decent price to save my life. Next month is yearly bonus going to get haswell-e hopefully and retire the rampage 4 black edition and 4930k


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i know about silicon lottery dealed with some 4770k,but i want to know who have EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Dual Classified w/ EVGA Hydro Copper,how much they overclock it.the kingpin is on air but hydro runs on water so i think can reach higher clocks(thats what i think,correct me if im wrong).


Of course underwater, a card will be better than being air cooled.
But if the chip is a dud, it is a dud. No amount of cooling(for the most part) won't alleviate the needed voltage to supplement higher clocks.
What freon cooling setup are you doing? I'm interested in some details


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Which reminds me did you ever get you another kingpin to play with? I wish I would have been able to pick up one of your ti classys when you was selling I cant find one for a decent price to save my life. Next month is yearly bonus going to get haswell-e hopefully and retire the rampage 4 black edition and 4930k


Ya EVGA was able to RMA it and I have a brand new one. I have it setup right now with a EK universal block, I am going to post some bench scores tonight for the green team. I think I finally found a Kingpin with really great memory. It's doing 8000mhz right now with the original xoc bios and I haven't pushed it to the max. If it has a core like my other one it could be a really amazing card.


----------



## superV

yes,i think i will get the classy cuz i will sell a 4770k and my gtx 770 and i put like 400 euros and get that beast.i was thinkin about freon cooling,but i will need to bother some people and stuff so i quit for now and put some money away,maybe when 800 series come out,but now i have cpu on water this classy is water ready so just connecting to the loop and happy gameplay









wstanci3
near my house there is a company that make conditioned air installs,so i can ask one dude to make a nice system,but not now.


----------



## wstanci3

Enjoy that Classy. By far one the best decisions I've made when it came to buying hardware for my computer!


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> yes,i think i will get the classy cuz i will sell a 4770k and my gtx 770 and i put like 400 euros and get that beast.i was thinkin about freon cooling,but i will need to bother some people and stuff so i quit for now and put some money away,maybe when 800 series come out,but now i have cpu on water this classy is water ready so just connecting to the loop and happy gameplay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wstanci3
> near my house there is a company that make conditioned air installs,so i can ask one dude to make a nice system,but not now
> there are tutorials ow to make ur own,but this one i want to be made by one friend who works with this stuff all day so i want at least -20 or better on the load with cpu and i think a couple of gtx 800 series..


----------



## phynce

Green team needs some support where you guys at

http://www.overclock.net/t/1476601/3d-fanboy-overclocking-competition-2014-500-in-prizing


----------



## superV

ok but to ovc this baby i have to flash bios with skyn3t bios rev.2 then evga precision.whats other tool to increase voltage ?


----------



## phynce

Classified Software Overvoltage tool is located on front page its kinda hidden in the 780 section

Phynce

Actually its located in both sections lol


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phynce*
> 
> Classified Software Overvoltage tool is located on front page its kinda hidden in the 780 section
> 
> Phynce
> 
> Actually its located in both sections lol


kk.i wait the baby then we see.is ur case obsidian 750d?


----------



## phynce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> kk.i wait the baby then we see.is ur case obsidian 750d?


Sure is:thumb:


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phynce*
> 
> Sure is:thumb:


look my baby,white and blue panels









http://www.overclock.net/t/1396319/official-gtx-770-owners-club/6090


----------



## phantom24

Hey All,

New here and I got a few questions to ask. I currently have one 780ti Dual Classified card and my PSU is a Seasonic 860W(rig is in sig), will this be able to handle another 780ti classy? I used pcpartpicker and my estimated wattage was about 450W on current components. My next question is, is it realistically possible to OC a 780ti classy on air and have it last for about 7-8 years? I know this second question is a little weird, but it would help me out if I knew. I just built my first computer, and it will probably be my last. I was just working on overclocking the CPU, but then decided against it because I didn't want to shorten its life. Although I did save the profile so that I can use it when CPU power is needed. I was kinda hoping of doing the same with this classy (as in find a stable OC and use it when needed). Thanks in advance.


----------



## JoeArchitect

A mild overclock on air without tweaking the voltage will have a negligible effect on the life of your GPU.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantom24*
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> New here and I got a few questions to ask. I currently have one 780ti Dual Classified card and my PSU is a Seasonic 860W(rig is in sig), will this be able to handle another 780ti classy? I used pcpartpicker and my estimated wattage was about 450W on current components. My next question is, is it realistically possible to OC a 780ti classy on air and have it last for about 7-8 years? I know this second question is a little weird, but it would help me out if I knew. I just built my first computer, and it will probably be my last. I was just working on overclocking the CPU, but then decided against it because I didn't want to shorten its life. Although I did save the profile so that I can use it when CPU power is needed. I was kinda hoping of doing the same with this classy (as in find a stable OC and use it when needed). Thanks in advance.


On my phone so ill try to get the basics. First off why did u watercool ur cpu if your not going to overclock it? Second even if you have 2 gtx780 ti video cards your stock cpu will be the bottleneck even at 2560x1400 resolution. Even if your computer lasts 8 years why do you need it too. I think 5 years is a good run. Im still using a 2600k cpu and its been at 1.4v plus its whole life and still does 4.8ghz 24\7. Your gonna need to overclock thats cpu and watch your fps increase.
If after that you still need extra performance then look into a second gpu. With 2 gpus you will be pushing it with one 860 powersuplly and I wouldnt recommend it. It woud leave you no room to overclock. And these 780ti classys were made to overclock


----------



## Sleepyluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> hi guys.i was thinkin to buy EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Dual Classified w/ EVGA Hydro Copper since i heard that 800 series will come in late 2014 or 2015.what clocks can this do since i got 360 big rad and 4770k in the loop?it will do 1400 on the core ?should i wait till 800 series come out ?


I just upgraded from the 780 to the classifeid ti with dual bios , in sli and the extra power is massive ,

I agree all that I have talked to say at least early 2015 realistically for the 800 series and probably even longer for the good ones like classifeid and it and stuff , so yes their is lots of life in my 780ti's

So I say , yes get them


----------



## bittbull187

So what bios are most running on their 780 classy none ti? Is there a more stable than sky's rev3?


----------



## bvsbutthd101

I went to go flash the sky rev4 bios. Followed the instructions in the OP, and when I went to "right click in an empty space and select "open command window here"". It's not there, anyone know what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> I went to go flash the sky rev4 bios. Followed the instructions in the OP, and when I went to "right click in an empty space and select "open command window here"". It's not there, anyone know what I'm doing wrong?


Did you create a folder called Classified on your c drive and open that folder and put everything in it and then click on an empty space within that folder. Also make sure nothing in the folder is highlighted. click on an empty space first and then do the right click while holding shift.


----------



## strong island 1

We are so close. We just broke 1.2 million points and red team has 1.3 million. That is nothing when Catzilla will give a ti around 30,000 points and firestrike around 14,000.

Please everyone who can come post some results. Make sure you know windows 8 will only be accepted for firestrike scores. Catzilla and Heaven must be win 7. Also make sure notepad with name and date is in screenshot.

Also remember that the top 3 scores in each class for the winning team will get the prize money and we are also holding 2 random drawings for prize money out of anyone who participated. Lets show that the green team is on top. I wish I would have posted in here earlier because we would have definitely won.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1476601/3d-fanboy-overclocking-competition-2014-500-in-prizing


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Did you create a folder called Classified on your c drive and open that folder and put everything in it and then click on an empty space within that folder. Also make sure nothing in the folder is highlighted. click on an empty space first and then do the right click while holding shift.


This is exactly what I did.

EDIT: There's my problem, I wasn't holding shift. Thanks









EDIT 2: Just got my bios flashed.


----------



## superV

im a bit worried how to connect the tubes to the hydro,because the fittings of the card will stay down when mounted so probably i need some angled fittings.


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phynce*
> 
> I would set you temp target as high as you are comfortable with it getting to, keep in mind with stock bios the software from the manufacture will allow a target of 95C however the higher the temp quicker your card will degrade. If temps are your concern put the prioritize towards temp, on air you will never hit 200% power target.
> 
> Phynce


The card will only degrade if it hits those temps though right? My card never goes above 75..... That is what I am confused about. Do I keep the temp in Precision X Temp Target set at 75 and the power target 200? I still don't get which is the priority. Anyone?


----------



## phantom24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> On my phone so ill try to get the basics. First off why did u watercool ur cpu if your not going to overclock it? Second even if you have 2 gtx780 ti video cards your stock cpu will be the bottleneck even at 2560x1400 resolution. Even if your computer lasts 8 years why do you need it too. I think 5 years is a good run. Im still using a 2600k cpu and its been at 1.4v plus its whole life and still does 4.8ghz 24\7. Your gonna need to overclock thats cpu and watch your fps increase.
> If after that you still need extra performance then look into a second gpu. With 2 gpus you will be pushing it with one 860 powersuplly and I wouldnt recommend it. It woud leave you no room to overclock. And these 780ti classys were made to overclock


I didn't realize that overclocking the cpu would help my gpu, so thanks for pointing that out. Also, I do not wish to purchase a new psu since the one I have is fairly new. As a result, I think its best I stay with one 780ti and give it a slight overclock so that it takes advantage of the remaining wattage. That being said, now I have to figure out a nice, stable OC for my gpu that is compatible with my OC. I hope I do not have to reduce my cpu clock at all in this process.


----------



## draemn

The temp and power targets (and voltage) mean that if the card reaches any of those limits, it will REDUCE the clock speed and throttle the card (i.e. worse performance) to keep it within the limits. if your limits are not set high enough, you will not get the full performance you expect from your over-clock. Just because you increase your power/temp limit does not mean the card will always hit that limit.

If your card is only hitting 75 degrees but not hitting your temperature limit (PX shows this), it is not slowing down due to temperatures, so no need to be worried. If you set your limit at 80 degrees and it doesn't go over 75, it just gives it some room to stretch if it happens to go over 75 degrees due to an intensive load for a short burst. If you set the temp limit at 75, it will keep throttling as soon as it hits 75 to keep the temp below that. Set the temp where you feel comfortable, but know that doing 80 degrees is not very damaging to the card and setting a lower temp target can just cause it to run slower during heavy load.

*Think of "prioritize"* as "which limit do you not want to exceed?" Although both power target and temp target being reached will reduce your clock speed, the idea is prioritize the one that you think will be the hardest to hit the limit for. *I haven't noticed any significant difference myself.* There is a train of thought that if you have lots of extra thermal headroom but keep hitting the power limit that prioritizing temperatures will help your card run faster, vice versa.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Any of you out there by chance do a comparison of EK waterblock and EK waterblock + passive backplate on your 780 ti?


----------



## tomsit

Ok, I'm fairly new to OC. I'm using the 1187 bios with 1.21v unlocked. But when you oc the gpu only and when you hit the point where artifacts are showing, are you at the max clock, or can you increase the voltage for this to smooth out?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

*A Call to Arms - Green Team*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1476601/3d-fanboy-overclocking-competition-2014-500-in-prizing/

The Green Team needs your help to seal the competition over @ the OCN 3D Fanboy competition. Today is the last day, and so far we've made a push past the Red Team. We need all hands on deck to keep the lead!

Benchmarks: 3DMark Firestrike (non-extreme), Catzilla 1.2 720p (cannot be on Win 8/8.1), HWBot Heaven (cannot be on Win 8/8.1). Submission requirements are listed in the rules on the first page. However, for the sake of time, I'll post that you need 3 CPU-Z tabs open (CPU/Mainboard/Memory), a GPU-Z tab open showing clocks, a notepad/document stating your OCN username/date/team/class (1,2,3, or 4 cards), and the benchmark's score page. For Heaven/Firestrike, you'll also need a link to the online page for your submission. And lastly, a picture showing your rig exists.


----------



## phantom24

Hey guys, I have few questions about overclocking the 780ti classy card with stock air cooling. If I am on air, should I flash the bios with skyn3t bios rev2? I read a number of posts taking about switching to ln2 settings and flashing the bios. I feel like that is for those who wish to go to the extreme with their cards. I wish to find a decent overclock that I can use 24/7, or at least whenever my computer is on. My other question is about temp. What temperature is safe on air? I read that anything around 95C will harm the card on air. If so, would having my maximum temp limit at 80C be good idea? On a similar note, I also am not sure about messing with the voltages since I do not have a multimeter or any equipment of that nature. I understand that with overclocking, I risk the longevity of the card. I do not mind shedding a few months to a year off. Could someone mention what some safe voltages would be regarding my situation?


----------



## tomsit

I recommend trying the bios on this one (http://www.overclock.net/t/1460165/evga-780ti-classified-custom-bios-mods-1-21v-voltage-unlocked) you should really try the 1187. I'm a gamer and like stability/performance. I used the skynet bios for benchmarking/maxing my card, so for stability with a good clock which will not burn your card before you'r next upgrade the 1187 is perfect. Default clock is: GPU 1085, MEM 1900, Boost 1137 (I threw in a bit more on the gpu, +65. 86c max temp in burn test)

edit: Running BF4 @ 120-170fps on ultra settings. I have played 4 hours with this bios and for me it works like a charm


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> im a bit worried how to connect the tubes to the hydro,because the fittings of the card will stay down when mounted so probably i need some angled fittings.


Mine worked well with the compression fittings supplied with the Hydro Copper block.


----------



## phantom24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsit*
> 
> I recommend trying the bios on this one (http://www.overclock.net/t/1460165/evga-780ti-classified-custom-bios-mods-1-21v-voltage-unlocked) you should really try the 1187. I'm a gamer and like stability/performance. I used the skynet bios for benchmarking/maxing my card, so for stability with a good clock which will not burn your card before you'r next upgrade the 1187 is perfect. Default clock is: GPU 1085, MEM 1900, Boost 1137 (I threw in a bit more on the gpu, +65. 86c max temp in burn test)
> 
> edit: Running BF4 @ 120-170fps on ultra settings. I have played 4 hours with this bios and for me it works like a charm


Thanks for pointing out this bios, I will definitely take a look at it.

I was just trying my hand at overclocking using Precision X, and the best I could do was +78 gpu clock offset and no memory offset. My power target was 105%, and Temp target was 88C. If I added anything higher in the offsets. I would get small artifacts. To be honest this is pretty disappointing, Im not sure if I am doing something wrong, but I was expecting to get a little more out of the card. Although, initially things were going smoothly. I had managed no artifacts at +78 gpu offset and +400 mem offset with the same power and temp targets mentioned above. But I increased the mem offset 100 more (so at 500) and ran the Heaven benchmark again. Things were going smoothly, but near the end the clocks dropped like crazy and the frame rate went down to the low teens.I exited and restarted the computer, but it didnt help. After that, I've been getting artifacts.


----------



## mrlance

It is done!!!!


----------



## Bads3ctor

Hello!

Here is my EVGA 780 Classified with EK Waterblock

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cqzr7/


----------



## mrlance

been running unigine at extreme preset, stock clocks and volts, with 200% or for about 25 minutes, 43℃ load, this is without the second fan, which I have to pickup tomorrow ?


----------



## tomsit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantom24*
> 
> Thanks for pointing out this bios, I will definitely take a look at it.
> 
> I was just trying my hand at overclocking using Precision X, and the best I could do was +78 gpu clock offset and no memory offset. My power target was 105%, and Temp target was 88C. If I added anything higher in the offsets. I would get small artifacts. To be honest this is pretty disappointing, Im not sure if I am doing something wrong, but I was expecting to get a little more out of the card. Although, initially things were going smoothly. I had managed no artifacts at +78 gpu offset and +400 mem offset with the same power and temp targets mentioned above. But I increased the mem offset 100 more (so at 500) and ran the Heaven benchmark again. Things were going smoothly, but near the end the clocks dropped like crazy and the frame rate went down to the low teens.I exited and restarted the computer, but it didnt help. After that, I've been getting artifacts.


Did you push this clock at the stock bios or the custom? I'm not sure you would be able to get such a high clock on the stock bios. Because of the voltage limiter. Remember this card is already factory OC.

You should apply the default settings in PX if you have the stock bios.
If you have the custom one, its already overclocked. Check you'r GPU-z before doing anything in PX.


----------



## tomsit

My Valley score at the 24/7 clock on air.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Mine worked well with the compression fittings supplied with the Hydro Copper block.


ye i saw,it can be removed and change side of input and output.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> 
> 
> It is done!!!!


nice but it needs a bit of cable management.my hydro will be shipped only on 8 may + 2/3 day to delivery.


----------



## colforbin

Swiftech QC-NS fittings on an added H-220 + additional 120 rad. I know some have had some questions about both.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

What revision of the skyn3t bios are people using for their 780 classifieds? I'm currently on rev. 4.


----------



## WebTourist

Mini 780ti classy build
















Spoiler: Hardware & Pictures



Asus Rampage 4 Gene
Intel 3960x
Nvidia 780ti Classified
16 GB Corsair Dominator 1866
SSD 180 gb Intel
Hard 1000 GB /7200/32 mb


----------



## Kimir

So tiny, much clean, yet powerful!
Great job!


----------



## superV

nice and clean and powerful.awesome


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> Mini 780ti classy build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hardware & Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Rampage 4 Gene
> Intel 3960x
> Nvidia 780ti Classified
> 16 GB Corsair Dominator 1866
> SSD 180 gb Intel
> Hard 1000 GB /7200/32 mb


Why are ALL of the fans set as exhausts? Massive negative air pressure.......


----------



## WebTourist

Only because is looks better.








I put the filter and turned back the left fan.
Thanks for your post. It is important to know.


----------



## strong island 1

sorry guys for not being around the past couple weeks (not that you guys need me). I was trying to make sure the green team won which we did, thanks for coming and supporting my team. I will update the owner's list over the next couple days. I have a lot of posts to go thru. If anyone needs any help or advice let me know.

The classified's really showed how amazing they are in benches in that competition.


----------



## Kimir

We did good, a bit sad for the SLI scaling on us, Nvidia user with kitty cat but well. Why am I commenting, I didn't even participated with my KPE classy.
Anyway, yeah the last entries of the classy/KPE owner did push up to the win, was close. We won like an ebay bid, at the last day of the entire month of competition!


----------



## chester1981

Hi Here is my gpuz validation link for my 2 Kingpins
link 1.: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7zdeh/
link 2.: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2hn22/

Thanks.


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> nice but it needs a bit of cable management.my hydro will be shipped only on 8 may + 2/3 day to delivery.


if you think that's bad wait till you see the back of the case, lol. I thought I maxed out hiding as many cables as I could, however am open for suggestions if you have any ideas.

btw here's my latest 3d mark score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8287226

Here's my unigine extreme preset with current Overclock settings, never broke 42C load which I like


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> if you think that's bad wait till you see the back of the case, lol. I thought I maxed out hiding as many cables as I could, however am open for suggestions if you have any ideas.
> 
> btw here's my latest 3d mark score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8287226
> 
> Here's my unigine extreme preset with current Overclock settings, never broke 42C load which I like


try to expand cables as much as possible like webtourist did above with his case(lesson for me too,mine it's terrible too) then use some of these i dont know how to say it in english.i hope mine will be ready in 15 days cuz i bought pcie lan nic and sound card then need to connect the hydro in the loop,so...waiting.


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> What revision of the skyn3t bios are people using for their 780 classifieds? I'm currently on rev. 4.


Same here. I have the core up to 1305 and memory to 1697. My card is underwater with a EVGA Hydro Copper block. I'm using the Classified voltage tool with vcore set at 1.3v


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Same here. I have the core up to 1305 and memory to 1697. My card is underwater with a EVGA Hydro Copper block. I'm using the Classified voltage tool with vcore set at 1.3v


Seems like a lot of voltage for 1305, have you tried benching either lower voltage or higher clocks?


----------



## JySzE

Still havent been added to the list so im re-posting











http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6n9em/


----------



## Jimhans1

@JySzE
Did you fill out your spot in the Google doc found in post #1???


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Still havent been added to the list so im re-posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6n9em/


I'm sorry about that. There is no form actually I have been doing it manually. I got really busy with the competition this month and especially the last couple days updating all the subs. I am going to get it together this weekend. I really love this club and don't want it to get old or outdated.

I am also having some trouble with my new Kingpin I got back from RMA. I am wondering if the universal block is just not enough cooling right now. I was getting up to like 60c on the core with 1.5v. I couldn't even get like 1350core stable in firestrike when my old card did about 1500core. Need to mess around tonight some more. Either way the universal block is nice to test the card a bit before going to ln2. I need some higher rpm fans for the vrm's and memory.


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> @JySzE
> Did you fill out your spot in the Google doc found in post #1???


@Jimhans1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> To get added to the owner's list above please post a gpuz validation link in this thread and I will update the list. Thank you.










This is what was instructed, From what i could find.


----------



## error-id10t

Regarding the classy tool, as you know GPU-Z does reflect a voltage increase - maybe not true/exact - but it does show the value set in the tool itself. So when I stop playing and press default/apply I see my volts back to normal. However, I see everyone saying I need to reboot to ensure they are infact back to defaults and not stuck at.. say 1.3v. Is this really true?


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm sorry about that. There is no form actually I have been doing it manually. I got really busy with the competition this month and especially the last couple days updating all the subs. I am going to get it together this weekend. I really love this club and don't want it to get old or outdated.
> 
> I am also having some trouble with my new Kingpin I got back from RMA. I am wondering if the universal block is just not enough cooling right now. I was getting up to like 60c on the core with 1.5v. I couldn't even get like 1350core stable in firestrike when my old card did about 1500core. Need to mess around tonight some more. Either way the universal block is nice to test the card a bit before going to ln2. I need some higher rpm fans for the vrm's and memory.


No problem







. Just wanted to make sure I posted everything that was needed etc etc. And that you didnt miss it by accident so just re-posting to make sure, Thanks for the quick response and update.

I had to RMA my GTX780 it just died on me randomly while using the Classy tool, became undetectable. And the screen was completely filled with artifacts... Not going to touch the tool again till my DMM arrives.

Got my New Classy yesterday, Waiting for my new processor to cure after delidding it. Going to bench my new classy and show my results soon


----------



## strong island 1

Owner's list updated. I am so mad I lost all the multi quotes as I was going thru the thread, my chrome has a horribe virus. I answered a bunch of questions and quoted the new owners, but I lost it all, sorry.

I added @JySzE , @FrankPr , @Bads3ctor and @chester1981

If I missed anyone or anyone wants anything changed on the list please let me know. If anyone hasn't posted a gpuz validation please do. Thanks.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Z87 Classified... Does it count to, lol? Third Ti Classy inbound.. Soon.. So soon...


----------



## mrlance

Ok so now cooling is not an issue anymore, which is great! My next goal is is to hit 1400mhz on the core!


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> Seems like a lot of voltage for 1305, have you tried benching either lower voltage or higher clocks?


I lowered it a bit to 1.28 with no problem.


----------



## Snornex

I see a lot of people talking about revisions 3 and 4 for skyn3t bios, but I only see revision 2 on the front page here. Am I missing something? (I have a 780 Ti classified if that matters).


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snornex*
> 
> I see a lot of people talking about revisions 3 and 4 for skyn3t bios, but I only see revision 2 on the front page here. Am I missing something? (I have a 780 Ti classified if that matters).


Because they are talking about the 780 non Ti.


----------



## Snornex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Because they are talking about the 780 non Ti.


Ah... that makes sense! Okay, in that case, I'm guess I'll use the rev. 2 bios.

I got another question about that though. I see a -BD and a -BE rom in the zipped file, and the readme says that the difference is the former has a higher base core clock/boost disable, while the latter has a lower core clock but boost enabled. What difference does it make having boost enabled/which one is better?


----------



## Kimir

With boost disabled it can help to know what max clock you can get at a given voltage. That the particularity of skyn3t bios and the reason many use it.


----------



## Snornex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> With boost disabled it can help to know what max clock you can get at a given voltage. That the particularity of skyn3t bios and the reason many use it.


Just flashed it with the -BD version, success! Thanks for the help.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snornex*
> 
> Just flashed it with the -BD version, success! Thanks for the help.


You're welcome.


----------



## kangk81

Hi there I have 2 EVGA GTX770 Classified running in SLI.

I was OCing them and managed to get 1397.8MHz @ 1.312v on the core stable. I could get them up to 14xxMHz @ 1.4V but the moment the power hits 126% TDP it starts throttling. I have change the max power to 166% TDP but it is still throttling at 126%.

Currently I have backed it down to 1306MHz @ 1.212V to keep the temps below 60degC

Are there anything else I should change on the power table? I'm using Svet's BIOS tool with the classified voltage tool


----------



## bvsbutthd101

One thing I have noticed after flashing the rev. 4 skyn3t bios to my 780 classy. Unless it's over say 60-70% gpu usage the card doesn't clock over 1110mhz after setting an overclock in precision. Not really a problem though since on the stock bios, gpu boost would clock the card down even further.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

So, I just installing the Z87 Classified, play around a bit, and everything is stable. I switch the TIs over to LN2 Bios and start playing BF4, and I keep getting Direct X errors. I switch back to Normal Bios, and it doesn't happen... Any ideas?

Also, when I try to install drivers, it uninstalls the old ones, the screen goes black, and then I have to reboot and install them. It will not complete an install straight through. Any ideas?


----------



## aylan1196

Hi all add me to the list new classy ti owner


----------



## patrain

Looking to join the club with a 780 Classy (moderately oc'ed) (stock at the moment. I just re-intalled windows after a major crash that b0rked my original install)

Here is my validation id:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/e9s4h/


----------



## Hentur

Hiho,

does anyone know if the EVGA 780 Ti Classified skyn3t bios rev.2 (evga official fix bios rev.)
is compatible to my EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified Hydro Copper ?


----------



## phynce

Same card plus water block so yes


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Okay. bf4 seem so unstable. But i flashed to stock ln2 bios and it did help







But sometimes i get a black screen in bf4 (just a secund or so) Anyideas`? And temp on gpu is not a problem. Stock 780 Classy and max 64¤ after 3hours on the battlefield ^^


----------



## Marc79

I also would like to join the club, air cooled 780ti classified.

gpu-z validation:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8cuqq/

I'm not sure how relevant the ASIC is but mine only has 67.9%, and uses Hynix memory.


----------



## draemn

I get 82.3% ASIC quality and I have no problems o/c on water, I can push my card pretty good. not quite sure how lower quality usually means better oc on lower temps.


----------



## Nessarien

Oh look what i got here, they are shiny !

I upgraded my 780 Classified to 780 ti Classified







All i need is rest of the watercooling parts to arrive for my new project then i can start using this baby


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Asics Qualities that show how well something can perform can be found here: Asics Quality


----------



## mrlance

Alright so last night I decided to go a little ape***** with my settings to see where we can get on this watercooled card. 1311 core is my rock solid setting at 1.312 volts with a 135% PT, and 1802 memory at 1.70 volts. Here's what I'm noticing though, this card seems to be a voltage pig. I went through runs on unigine valley at 1351 core, everything else the same, and had to crank it all the way up to 1.3875 volts so I wouldn't see any artifacts! It hailed a 3122 score on the extreme preset, and hit a max temp around 50C under load. I don't know if anyone else experienced settings like these before, I just wanna make sure I don't blow anything up, lol.

-BTW everything used on the skyn3t rev 4 ln2 bios


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I have found my cards do about the same thing with the voltage. Once they hit a specific setting, the just want too much. I usually dial it down a setting or two and run a few Benches and usually my score improves a little over time.

One thing I am noticing though. I changed mother boards, and now, on the LN2 bios, I keep getting DirectX crashes and driver stoppage. If I go to the normal side, no issues.


----------



## VSG

Get a DMM to be sure you know how much volts are going in exactly. If you have one and it was 1.3875V as measured by it, then it is ok on water for benching.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I always use my DMM while benching.


----------



## mrlance

This might be noobish, but, where exactly do you plug the multimeter into?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> This might be noobish, but, where exactly do you plug the multimeter into?


Just to the right of the 5 LEDs. Also, those 5 LEDs are directly attached to the same connection points. It's best if you use a probeit connector from EVGA as it makes it simple.


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Just to the right of the 5 LEDs. Also, those 5 LEDs are directly attached to the same connection points. It's best if you use a probeit connector from EVGA as it makes it simple.


Oh Nice,

How would I go about it without the probe it device? Just put the red and black multi meters in there?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Oh Nice,
> 
> How would I go about it without the probe it device? Just put the red and black multi meters in there?


Ep. Far left, closest to the LEDs, is the core voltage. The one right next to it is a ground.


----------



## Jimhans1

@mrlance just don't accidently cross or put the probes on wrong, it WILL fry your card, that is why the Probit is recommended


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> @mrlance just don't accidently cross or put the probes on wrong, it WILL fry your card, that is why the Probit is recommended


I guess I got lucky... I put them on wrong once and nothing happened... I have also slipped a few times off one pin onto the one beside it and all that happens is the LED lights flash off/on. It would be nice if I got un-lazy and ordered a probe-it connector as it would be much easier to get my readings.


----------



## mrlance

yeah knowing me I'd be clumsy enough to accidently cross connections and fry the card, after all the money I spent modifying everything, I'm gonna run it on my 24/7 overclock right now and order the probe it tool. I'm guessing the one on the website works for current gen classy cards


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> yeah knowing me I'd be clumsy enough to accidently cross connections and fry the card, after all the money I spent modifying everything, I'm gonna run it on my 24/7 overclock right now and order the probe it tool. I'm guessing the one on the website works for current gen classy cards


Yup, they standardized that part a while ago.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draemn*
> 
> I guess I got lucky... I put them on wrong once and nothing happened... I have also slipped a few times off one pin onto the one beside it and all that happens is the LED lights flash off/on. It would be nice if I got un-lazy and ordered a probe-it connector as it would be much easier to get my readings.


and they are only $9 too, lol.


----------



## Inelastic

I have one (Probe It) sitting in the package next to my computer waiting for the time when I finally decide to stop watching reruns of "Arrested Development" and actually put all that money I spent on my 780 ti classy to good use


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inelastic*
> 
> I have one (Probe It) sitting in the package next to my computer waiting for the time when I finally decide to stop watching reruns of "Arrested Development" and actually put all that money I spent on my 780 ti classy to good use


LOL. I have 3 now, thanks to the motherboard having one included.


----------



## mrlance

ok guys here's my dmm in the works with the probe it connector. Under the 2000 mv setting, yields 1338, or 1.338 true volts. The classy controller setting is at 1.312500, when running unigine extreme, it hits 1384 mv, or 1.384 Volts max on dmm, all this is on the 1.3125 volts on the classy controller , any thoughts?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> ok guys here's my dmm in the works with the probe it connector. Under the 2000 mv setting, yields 1338, or 1.338 true volts. The classy controller setting is at 1.312500, when running unigine extreme, it hits 1384 mv, or 1.384 Volts max on dmm, all this is on the 1.3125 volts on the classy controller , any thoughts?


Its doin what everyone knows it does. That's why everyone recommends using a dmm to read the true voltage. Voltage on classified cards goes up slightly under load to overcompensate for vdroop.

So now you know your true volts are 1.38 and not 1.31vdc


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Its doin what everyone knows it does. That's why everyone recommends using a dmm to read the true voltage. Voltage on classified cards goes up slightly under load to overcompensate for vdroop.
> 
> So now you know your true volts are 1.38 and not 1.31vdc


. Thanks for the tip, turns out I don't need 1.35+ ON THE CLASSIFIED CONTROLER, I've already hit 1351 cor at my 1.3125 Colts controller, with slight artifact, I'm gonna run it at 1.3187 now to see what happens ?


----------



## phynce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> ok guys here's my dmm in the works with the probe it connector. Under the 2000 mv setting, yields 1338, or 1.338 true volts. The classy controller setting is at 1.312500, when running unigine extreme, it hits 1384 mv, or 1.384 Volts max on dmm, all this is on the 1.3125 volts on the classy controller , any thoughts?


At what pwm?


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phynce*
> 
> At what pwm?


Well I'm running 135% power target on a supernova 1000 watt platinum series


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrlance*
> 
> Well I'm running 135% power target on a supernova 1000 watt platinum series


He meant what was the PWM slider set to in the classy controller.


----------



## mrlance

Ay now I feel stupid, I thought the pwm was the pwt!


----------



## z0ki

I'm back to tinkering with my 780 ti classy OC, using beta drivers 357(?) or whatever the latest beta is. Prior I was only able to achieve 1320mhz @ 1.36v now I am 1.25v and running through unigine its stable no artifacts or crashing where as prior it would crash at that voltage.

The pwm frequency is at 312khz. Not sure if I'm game stable yet about to teat it out in titanfall, Assetto corsa and bf4.. If it is which I'm hoping it is I'm going to try and go for 1400mhz if not I'll he happy to settle on 1380-1390mhz

Possible?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

He he he!


----------



## superV

he he he ! it's so big and heavy,i didn't expect this size.i will install it and i will show you my pc.this is the last thing that i buy for my pc in 2014. END


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> he he he ! it's so big and heavy,i didn't expect this size.i will install it and i will show you my pc.this is the last thing that i buy for my pc in 2014. END


Aren't they beautiful!


----------



## superV

i'm a bit worried,i have single cable with 2 x 8 pin.should i connect another cable to make single cable for each power port? i will do for sure heavy overclocking so just asking for precautions.


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Hello Guys,

Easy question for you guys. I managed to get my 780 Classified stable at 1313mhz at 1.25mv and +500mhz to memory. By stable i mean that it runs battlefield multiplayer round, batman arkham origins, and Crysis 3 without any artifact or crash. The same goes for firestrike and valley.

However, when running Unigine Heaven, the bench crashes at launch ... Any idea why?


----------



## VSG

Heaven has more tessellation applied on the cards, see if a lower OC helps. I am surprised that gaming stable clocks were not Heaven stable though!


----------



## superV

it's a good result for my 780 ti hydro stock and cpu stock ?
and i have one cable with 2 x 8 pin, should i use another cable to connect 1 cable per port ?


----------



## VSG

At stock, sure.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> At stock, sure.


are u sure? i think is low fps only 73.8
and what about the cables? should i go with 2 cables or to stay with one with 2 x 8 pin ?


----------



## VSG

Well, what does your card boost to? A daisy chain PCI-E cable is fine, your card won't be drawing a lot of power.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Well, what does your card boost to? A daisy chain PCI-E cable is fine, your card won't be drawing a lot of power.


boost goes to 1150 on core and 1750 on memory. i'll try with two cables to see if there are changes.

nothing changes with 2 cables, but i will stick with them,who knows what happens when i will overclock this beast.temps max during benchmark don't go over 40.
ok i assembly the rig then ready for photo shoot.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> he he he ! it's so big and heavy,i didn't expect this size.i will install it and i will show you my pc.*this is the last thing that i buy for my pc in 2014. END*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha I've said that to myself so many times. It's never true.


----------



## Corndart

Just bought a 780 Classified (non-TI) to replace an Asus 670 in anticipation of moving up to 1440p.

Haven't OC'd or modified the BIOS yet, was a little disappointed at the ASIC quality (59.2%) and would assume all of them shipping at this point have Hynix memory vs. Samsung.

GPU-Z info here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ggynd/


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corndart*
> 
> Just bought a 780 Classified (non-TI) to replace an Asus 670 in anticipation of moving up to 1440p.
> 
> Haven't OC'd or modified the BIOS yet, was a little disappointed at the ASIC quality (59.2%) and would assume all of them shipping at this point have Hynix memory vs. Samsung.
> 
> GPU-Z info here:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ggynd/


GPU-Z should tell you what memory type you have. Mine does.

EDIT: Should show it here


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> GPU-Z should tell you what memory type you have. Mine does.


Agreed, GPU-z will show the memory on the lower left side.


----------



## sickofitall

Hi, i have a question for you:

I have a 780 classy and i want to know if there are so much difference from hydrocopper block and the ek one, how many °C can you read on gpu-z sensor page?

I like the aesthetic part of hydrocopper, but if the vrm/vram cooling sucks i will go and buy an ek instead









Any suggestions?

Thank you and sorry for bad english









EDIT: this is my validation link

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4yg64/


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> Hi, i have a question for you:
> 
> I have a 780 classy and i want to know if there are so much difference from hydrocopper block and the ek one, how many °C can you read on gpu-z sensor page?
> 
> I like the aesthetic part of hydrocopper, but if the vrm/vram cooling sucks i will go and buy an ek instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you and sorry for bad english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: this is my validation link
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4yg64/


The big difference is the hydrocooper is passively cooled for the vrms so no water actually runs over the vrms where the ek is actively cooled meaning water actually runs over the vrms to cool them they hydrocooper dont. The other thing is the hyrdrocooper is very restrictive in the flow vs the ek.


----------



## Corndart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Agreed, GPU-z will show the memory on the lower left side.


Thanks - I used GPU-z to read the ASIC quality and had indeed already confirmed mine was Hynix-equipped.

Sorry if this is a noob question, I've tried to read through a lot of this thread and it's likely been answered already. Using Skyn3t's v4 BIOS, I am able to push GPU + 100, @ 120% power target and its stable. Any higher on the GPU clock offset and Valley is crashing. Should I push voltage up a bit higher and keep pushing GPU? Or have I likely hit a wall and focus on memory offset at this point?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> The big difference is the hydrocooper is passively cooled for the vrms where the ek is actively cooled meaning water actually runs over the vrms to cool them they hydrocooper dont. The other thing is the hyrdrocooper is very restrictive in the flow vs the ek.


It has been disproved for a few months that the VRMs on the hydrocopper are passively cooled. I thought the same, and said the same, but a member took the block apart and they are actively cooled, just not as well as EK.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corndart*
> 
> Thanks - I used GPU-z to read the ASIC quality and had indeed already confirmed mine was Hynix-equipped.
> 
> Sorry if this is a noob question, I've tried to read through a lot of this thread and it's likely been answered already. Using Skyn3t's v4 BIOS, I am able to push GPU + 100, @ 120% power target and its stable. Any higher on the GPU clock offset and Valley is crashing. Should I push voltage up a bit higher and keep pushing GPU? Or have I likely hit a wall and focus on memory offset at this point?


Give it a little more voltage and see how it does. Little bumps are good.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> It has been disproved for a few months that the VRMs on the hydrocopper are passively cooled. I thought the same, and said the same, but a member took the block apart and they are actively cooled, just not as well as EK.


Ok good to know didnt realize we had confirmed that I remember the discussion now and pics. The hydro was still pretty restrictive compared to the ek right?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Haha I've said that to myself so many times. It's never true.


if i say so, means that will be.

From a failed project done my best.
DONE FINALLY !! no more opening the case every weekend.


this panel it was same thing like in china or japan trying to push the people in the train to close the doors cuz of wide cooler master cables.done my best.









and my hyper monitor which i will enjoy this classy. eizo foris fg2421 http://gaming.eizo.com/products/foris_fg2421/



and the sad thing after paying 870 euros to the bellhop for the classy.


----------



## sickofitall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> It has been disproved for a few months that the VRMs on the hydrocopper are passively cooled. I thought the same, and said the same, but a member took the block apart and they are actively cooled, just not as well as EK.


thank you for the answer, if there are someone with hydro block, can he show us the temperature on vrm page of gpu-z?


----------



## superV

sick nn montarti la testa per un paio di gradi spendendo soldi.la mia gtx 780 ti hydro nn supera i 40 gradi dopo 3 bench di unigine valley.


----------



## sickofitall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> if i say so, means that will be.
> 
> From a failed project done my best.
> DONE FINALLY !! no more opening the case every weekend.


Please can you post a picture of gpu-z sensor page (vrm sensor °C) on full load with at least 1.25/1.27v please?

thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> sick nn montarti la testa per un paio di gradi spendendo soldi.la mia gtx 780 ti hydro nn supera i 40 gradi dopo 3 bench di unigine valley.


grazie, se mi dici che sui vrm l'hydro si comporta bene, prenderò quello


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Ok good to know didnt realize we had confirmed that I remember the discussion now and pics. The hydro was still pretty restrictive compared to the ek right?


Yeah. It looks crappy too:

Hydrocopper (swifttech) internal





Ek: (no need to even open it to see how much better it looks and works)


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> Please can you post a picture of gpu-z sensor page (vrm sensor °C) on full load with at least 1.25/1.27v please?
> 
> thank you
> grazie, se mi dici che sui vrm l'hydro si comporta bene, prenderò quello


1.35v on my ek block my vrm temps hit 82c off software if I remmber right but this was about 45 min of non stop benching water temp was max 28c.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> Please can you post a picture of gpu-z sensor page (vrm sensor °C) on full load with at least 1.25/1.27v please?
> 
> thank you
> grazie, se mi dici che sui vrm l'hydro si comporta bene, prenderò quello


le temp dopo unigine valley di 15 min vrm 52 gradi


----------



## Bradford1040

ok question, I have a 680 classy and I wanted to turn up my volts a bit more in the classified tool to push towards 1400mhz but hitting what I believe is the max TDP or max watts I take it, so in the keplerbiostweaker what is the max I can push the power target thing right now I think I have it at 400000 or something like that but as I said when pushing towards my goal it down clocks ( I have disabled the temp limit problem) so it must be the power target thing so what is the safe max I can change it to in my cards bios

figured I would upload my Bios I am using just in case someone needed to look at it

runingrom5_7_14.zip 56k .zip file


----------



## the54thvoid

Pretty sure those hydrocopper pics are misleading. That's the Titan block of old. The Classy 780ti version is different. It has a channel for the VRM's.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the54thvoid*
> 
> Pretty sure those hydrocopper pics are misleading. That's the Titan block of old. The Classy 780ti version is different. It has a channel for the VRM's.


Until we have internal pictures showing different, I am going to assume they are nearly the same setup. This supposedly has a channel for the VRMs, according to the post it was found in.

I merely posted it to break the assumption and interpretation on misinformation that the vrm was passively cooled. Whether there has been an update or not, is to be shown by someone dissecting a Ti block and showing it's inside.


----------



## the54thvoid

Something has been posted prior with the internals open. It has a discrete channel flowing over the VRM's. It looks less refined than EKWB designs but definitely not, as you say passive. FTR, I was a Titan owner but switched to a Classified 780ti for the fun factor. Unfortunately my card likes voltage but it has run close to 1400,albeit with bat**** voltages...


----------



## strong island 1

yes it was confirmed awhile back that both blocks actively cool the vrms. Supposedly the ek blocks have a bit better vrm temps but I noticed my core temps seemed a bit lower with the hydrocoppers, and they both look to have similar vrm channels. Thinking back now I would probably rather have better core temps. But also the hydrocopper block covers the mem vrms without cooling them so it got very hot without airflow over that area. I like the top of the ek block better but i like the side of the hydrocopper block better. Right now I am using a universal block for my kingpin and sold both my hc's and ek's.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes it was confirmed awhile back that both blocks actively cool the vrms. Supposedly the ek blocks have a bit better vrm temps but I noticed my core temps seemed a bit lower with the hydrocoppers, and they both look to have similar vrm channels. Thinking back now I would probably rather have better core temps. But also the hydrocopper block covers the mem vrms without cooling them so it got very hot without airflow over that area. I like the top of the ek block better but i like the side of the hydrocopper block better. Right now I am using a universal block for my kingpin and sold both my hc's and ek's.


soon i will make a project for cooling cpu + gpu accessible to all, and i will show you what means temp decrease so you will stop *****talking over and over for a few degrees which block cools better.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> soon i will make a project for cooling cpu + gpu accessible to all, and i will show you what means temp decrease so you will stop *****talking over and over for a few degrees which block cools better.


who are you and what are you talking about.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> soon i will make a project for cooling cpu + gpu accessible to all, and i will show you what means temp decrease so you will stop *****talking over and over for a few degrees which block cools better.


What the heck are you talking about? He spoke based on his experience with various different waterblocks, you only have the hydrocopper so you can't compare with anything.


----------



## duppex

Hope one of you experts can give me some advice.

I have just dropped £1300 stacks on 2x gtx 780 ti classified hydro copper's.

My issue is even though I have built a few water loops before this will be the first time having gpu's under water.

I have a asus Maximus vi formula

Please can someone tell me the best sli connector/pipe I can get.

A link would be great

Thanks


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What the heck are you talking about? He spoke based on his experience with various different waterblocks, you only have the hydrocopper so you can't compare with anything.


i know you guys that you have experience and all that stuff,but we need to stop wasting time over a water block who cools better.we know that overclocking enemy is heat and we know that cooling on liquid it will only get temps to ambient but not huge increase in overclocking since this cards can do more.well think about having a decrease in temps under 0 or -50 without wasting time in benches to see which water block which pump etc etc..it will be a difference like day and night.


----------



## z0ki

Alright,

I just reduced my voltage my a vast amount from 1.37 to 1.23750v at 1320mhz and it's rock stable in Unigine Heaven, and Valley

I think these drivers are much better then the last as i could not even be stable at such low voltage needed 1.37 for 1306mhz different story now









Now going to test if it is game stable, if it is then im going to try and lower the voltage again, then start raising my OC even further. Also the temps displayed is right after 6 runs of Unigine Valley

If you want to see the larger image just right mouse click open image in new tab











And here is my ASIC quality.. Can someone confirm if this is alright? not sure what ASIC actually indicates.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

3rd Classy is in Little Brother for Testing... Hynix Memory on ALL 3!!!!! Woo-Hoo! I have a triple match set. Hopefully they all clock about the same for test purposes! ASIC is 70.8 also.. So, they are all around the same range in that aspect as well!!!! Woot Woot!!!!


----------



## mrlance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> He meant what was the PWM slider set to in the classy controller.


Oh Now it just kicked in, sorry yesterday I had a Brain(beer) Fart, lol! I had it at 312k from 260 on the 2.0 controller , I also had the pci X up to 1.14, dunno if this helps or not though.


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> 1.35v on my ek block my vrm temps hit 82c off software if I remmber right but this was about 45 min of non stop benching water temp was max 28c.


Sounds like your voltages are too high and you should be using lower voltages. Then again, maybe you just have a card that just happens to require that.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draemn*
> 
> Sounds like your voltages are too high and you should be using lower voltages. Then again, maybe you just have a card that just happens to require that.


It was actually 1.37v via dmm reading but it was for couple of runs on benchs trying to get a idea of the speeds it does on water before I either put it in a 4770k build or put it under ln2 next month when I get my pots in. I just have to locate a dewer now. Was going to order some ti classys but witb me going ln2 for benchs I decided to get some kingpins


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> It was actually 1.37v via dmm reading but it was for couple of runs on benchs trying to get a idea of the speeds it does on water before I either put it in a 4770k build or put it under ln2 next month when I get my pots in. I just have to locate a dewer now. Was going to order some ti classys but witb me going ln2 for benchs I decided to get some kingpins


What core speed were you running at 1.37v? I thought i had read you were pushing a low clock boost, but it appears you didn't actually say what speed you were running.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draemn*
> 
> What core speed were you running at 1.37v? I thought i had read you were pushing a low clock boost, but it appears you didn't actually say what speed you were running.


Mine has a low asic so I imagine it will do good under extreme cold but I was only able to push it a little over 1460 core to finish a bench.


----------



## the54thvoid

Just a quick test, with voltage at 1.212 in precision x, running clocks at 1228mhz, gpu-z is reporting core at 44 degrees and VRM's at 52. This is after a 10-15 minute heaven run. Using a hydrocopper block.
I should add my cooling is tuned for silence so rad fans are about 600-700rpm.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the54thvoid*
> 
> Just a quick test, with voltage at 1.212 in precision x, running clocks at 1228mhz, gpu-z is reporting core at 44 degrees and VRM's at 52. This is after a 10-15 minute heaven run. Using a hydrocopper block.
> I should add my cooling is tuned for silence so rad fans are about 600-700rpm.


i have exact same temps after 10-15 min of bench.gpu doesn't go over 40 and vrm 52 with 1250 on core and 1850 on memory, i didn't change any voltage.

so i was testing my gtx 780 ti classy and came out a problem.
i tested 1350 on core at 1.4v and was stable on unigine valley,then i raised the core clock to 1370 at 1.42v and every thing ok then my pc shuts down and reboot and comes out this:
Power supply surges detected during the previous power on.
Asus anti-surge was triggered to protect system from unstable power supply unit.
whats the problem???
i have a cooler master v850 gold and i think that's enough since this evga needs a 600w power supply.i have my 4770k clocked at 4.7 at 1.38v.


----------



## draemn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Mine has a low asic so I imagine it will do good under extreme cold but I was only able to push it a little over 1460 core to finish a bench.


Ah my mistake then, 1.37v is not too high for that core speed... I was somehow thinking you had said you were under 1300 Mhz.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Mine has a low asic so I imagine it will do good under extreme cold but I was only able to push it a little over 1460 core to finish a bench.


1460 on water is great. My best Kingpin was doing 1489core on water and 1850 core on ln2. That is a really nice card. Was the voltage set or measured volts.


----------



## Tyhuynh

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3035231?



water cool ek block


----------



## Tyhuynh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> Hope one of you experts can give me some advice.
> 
> I have just dropped £1300 stacks on 2x gtx 780 ti classified hydro copper's.
> 
> My issue is even though I have built a few water loops before this will be the first time having gpu's under water.
> 
> I have a asus Maximus vi formula
> 
> Please can someone tell me the best sli connector/pipe I can get.
> 
> A link would be great
> 
> Thanks


if you're using ek fc780 classy you will need the triple slot parallel terminal. don't make my mistake of getting the dual slot terminal... even though the picture reference shows 1 pie lane skip just like the formula.....


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> 1460 on water is great. My best Kingpin was doing 1489core on water and 1850 core on ln2. That is a really nice card. Was the voltage set or measured volts.


This was just a regular 780 classy but it was 1.35 via evbot dmm read between 1.37 to 1.38v on core


----------



## superV

my power supply cooler master v850 is not enough for the 780 ti classy.my pc shuts down even with power surge disabled, over 1360 on the core @ 1.5v and + 160 on memory .


----------



## Kimir

1.5v for 1300ish, that's alot! what is the rest of your config? (rigbuilder is top right corner







)


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

*Fire in the Hole! 3rd Classy with block installed, and 750ti is even watercooled now hehehehe*


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 1.5v for 1300ish, that's alot! what is the rest of your config? (rigbuilder is top right corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


i done that build u sed but it not showing up.
its stable now at [email protected] and +160 on the memory,done unigine valley and got 3525 points with avg frame of 84.4 on 1920x1080

here my specs:
asus maximus vi extreme
PSU cooler master v850
4770k 4.7 ghz @ 1.38v
gtx 780 ti hydro
soundcard sound blaster z
network nic intel ct
light:2x blue neon
2 x samsung 840 pro 128 gb in raid 0
60gb hardisk taken from my ps3 as storage
ram corsair vengeance 2133 2 x 4gb
custom cooling cpu+gpu with 360 big rad.
case:corsair obsidian 750d
the white one is mine:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/11700


----------



## Kimir

To add the rig into your signature, mouse over your username (below the rigbuilder) and "Edit my signature", there you'll have the option to show your rigs (up to 3) into the signature.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> To add the rig into your signature, mouse over your username (below the rigbuilder) and "Edit my signature", there you'll have the option to show your rigs (up to 3) into the signature.


omg i reached my goal with this card,which was 1400 on core.
now i did these ones:
[email protected] + 160 memory
[email protected] +180 memory
how much can i push on memory? 200?


----------



## Kimir

With a 780Ti classy, some goes up to 8000Mhz effective with Hynix ram. So it should be +250.


----------



## superV

i still don't understand this power draw,i have a 850w psu and this classy req 600w psu.then why my pc shuts down ??
at [email protected] it starts the bench then shuts down.
so in my situation will be better having an sli of gtx 780 without overclock so i get a little better performance than single 780 ti which draws more power than an sli of gtx 780.


----------



## PinkBanana

Hey guys,

I'm planning on getting a 780 Classified for my new build with a Fractal Design Define R4 case but I'm concerned with airflow as I will be aircooling. There are two versions of the case, one with a side window, and the other with a fan position on the side panel instead. As I will OC the Classy and find a nice 24/7 overclock at around 1.25V, do you think that the airflow in the R4 will be enough or should I opt for a different case? I would prefer the one with a window, without a side panel fan.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i still don't understand this power draw,i have a 850w psu and this classy req 600w psu.then why my pc shuts down ??
> at [email protected] it starts the bench then shuts down.
> so in my situation will be better having an sli of gtx 780 without overclock so i get a little better performance than single 780 ti which draws more power than an sli of gtx 780.


Card will use around 250w stock clocks and voltage. So it's recommended on Nvidia's site to use a true 600w psu for the whole system running a stock gtx 780 ti with the rest of your components.

1.47v on your Classified 780ti? You're at 600w or there abouts just for the card itself, nevermind the rest of your system.

The v850 can only do so much, so get a higher wattage psu, or back down on the voltage on the card.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i still don't understand this power draw,i have a 850w psu and this classy req 600w psu.then why my pc shuts down ??
> at [email protected] it starts the bench then shuts down.
> so in my situation will be better having an sli of gtx 780 without overclock so i get a little better performance than single 780 ti which draws more power than an sli of gtx 780.


Don't know your PWM but I think you're asking it little too much. I get mine to draw ~600W @ 1.4v and 400 odd PWM. So that's probably ~1.45v. But because my PSU is only 760W I changed the TDP limit to 600W so I can't just go stupid and end up with a PC that shuts down.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Don't know your PWM but I think you're asking it little too much. I get mine to draw ~600W @ 1.4v and 400 odd PWM. So that's probably ~1.45v. But because my PSU is only 760W I changed the TDP limit to 600W so I can't just go stupid and end up with a PC that shuts down.


yep this card is a beast.anyway i'm satisfied cuz this card does what i wanted, 1400 on core, so it does [email protected] stable for gaming.for this year i'm done with my pc.


----------



## ozyo

something strange happened with me
before my memory can oc +720mhz @ 1.65v and +500mhz @ 1.6
now it can do +700mhz @ 1.6v








+ not sure about gpu
an idea
hynix memory if that help


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> *Fire in the Hole! 3rd Classy with block installed, and 750ti is even watercooled now hehehehe*


Only one psu? With only 2x Classy @ 1450mhz, my benchtable draw ~1700w

I use 1x Antec HCP 1300 platinium + 1x Corsair AX1200i

Edit:

Looked @ sig:

Enermax MaxRevo 1500w and Enermax MaxRevo 1350 SLI

Sorry


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Only one psu? With only 2x Classy @ 1450mhz, my benchtable draw ~1700w
> 
> I use 1x Antec HCP 1300 platinium + 1x Corsair AX1200i
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Looked @ sig:
> 
> Enermax MaxRevo 1500w and Enermax MaxRevo 1350 SLI
> 
> Sorry


No, you are correct. 1 PSU. the 1500 is currently sent back for RMA due to crazy voltage drops when trying to use it. Currently on the 1350, but not overclocked at all. I am running them at full stock for the time being, since the other PSU is in the shop.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> No, you are correct. 1 PSU. the 1500 is currently sent back for RMA due to crazy voltage drops when trying to use it. Currently on the 1350, but not overclocked at all. I am running them at full stock for the time being, since the other PSU is in the shop.


sice we are talking about power problems, i want to know if 2 gtx 780 stock consume less and have more performance than 1 gtx 780 ti at 1450.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> sice we are talking about power problems, i want to know if 2 gtx 780 stock consume less and have more performance than 1 gtx 780 ti at 1450.


Going to consume more, as you have two beasts to feed, but of course you will get better performance.. That should be a no brainer [quote


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> *Fire in the Hole! 3rd Classy with block installed, and 750ti is even watercooled now hehehehe*


for what u need 750ti with 3 sli 780ti ?

u have dead vrm in second card ?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> for what u need 750ti with 3 sli 780ti ?


Doesn't say I need it anywhere ;-) I turn it off for bench runs and gaming. It is there for Folding and to see if the watercooling would work, which it does and it does so very we.

Why do I need a motherboard with more than 1 x16 Lane, why do I need 2 or even 3 classies... I don't, but I like them and I have them. I will never be able to do this again, so I am doing exactly what I want.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Going to consume more, as you have two beasts to feed, but of course you will get better performance.. That should be a no brainer [quote


i know,but i think it will consume less power with 2 cards and have more perfomance thank super ovc the 780 ti classy


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i know,but i think it will consume less power with 2 cards and have more perfomance thank super ovc the 780 ti classy


So, 2 250w card should pull less power then 1? You may want to rethink that, as your statement about power makes zero sense.


----------



## eliteone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Going to consume more, as you have two beasts to feed, but of course you will get better performance.. That should be a no brainer [quote
> 
> 
> 
> i know,but i think it will consume less power with 2 cards and have more perfomance thank super ovc the 780 ti classy
Click to expand...

As stated it will have more performance. But it will without question use more power, a lot more power. Think about it this way, it's the same core memory and board as the 780ti just with less cuda cores unlocked. while 1 ti will use more power than 1 non ti, 2 non ti will use way more power than 1 ti.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> So, 2 250w card should pull less power then 1? You may want to rethink that, as your statement about power makes zero sense.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliteone*
> 
> As stated it will have more performance. But it will without question use more power, a lot more power. Think about it this way, it's the same core memory and board as the 780ti just with less cuda cores unlocked. while 1 ti will use more power than 1 non ti, 2 non ti will use way more power than 1 ti.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think what he is meaning is 2 cards at stock will use less power and have more performance than one extremely overclocked and overvolted ti classy. Which yes it will have more performance and use slightly less power. I think that is what he means by his comment. A ti classy at 1.45v set via classy tool or evbot has to be close to 1.5v core via dmm so he is probably pulling over 600w the 2 stock at 250w he would be using 500w and enough to still power rest of the system without a restart. Once you start trying to oc those other 2 cards you will be in the same boat though as you are now without a bigger psu.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliteone*
> 
> As stated it will have more performance. But it will without question use more power, a lot more power. Think about it this way, it's the same core memory and board as the 780ti just with less cuda cores unlocked. while 1 ti will use more power than 1 non ti, 2 non ti will use way more power than 1 ti.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i was thinking to make a project on cooler like -20 to -50 degrees,but now comes out these power problems,cuz 1gtx 780 ti on water need so much power when highly overclocked that my 850w psu can't handle,then Scarlet-Tech said that to handle 2 x evga gtx 780 ti supercloked at 1450 need 2 psus.so i look at this situation,that to handle these beasts need lot of power.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i was thinking to make a project on cooler like -20 to -50 degrees,but now comes out these power problems,cuz 1gtx 780 ti on water need so much power when highly overclocked that my 850w psu can't handle,then Scarlet-Tech said that to handle 2 x evga gtx 780 ti supercloked at 1450 need 2 psus.so i look at this situation,that to handle these beasts need lot of power.


If you get a 780ti superclocked to clock 1450 core please let me know because about the best reference ti I have seen has hit 1379. I am sure alot of other people in the ti thread would love to know how to hit 1450 core too.


----------



## Kimir

He is putting 1.4v through it, that's how.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> He is putting 1.4v through it, that's how.


Yea on a classified not a reference board ti superclocked is a reference board and locked to 1.21v with out volt mod


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Yea on a classified not a reference board ti superclocked is a reference board and locked to 1.21v with out volt mod


yes on a classy hydro,sorry i didn't express myself well.
kimir is 1.4v a lot ?


----------



## z0ki

I believe 1.4v is the safest bet, though I'm sure 1.45v or even 1.5v would be the absolute maximum on water


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> yes on a classy hydro,sorry i didn't express myself well.
> kimir is 1.4v a lot ?


1.35 is usually what people recommend for 24/7max voltage. 1.4 is uausally for benchs 1.5 and more for ln2 or dice. Remember the voltage you set is usually lower then what its really getting to get the real voltage you will need a multimeter and a dmm cable or make your own to read what the core is. My 780 classy at 1.35 volts set is really about 1.38 v from the dmm cable on the multimeter.


----------



## z0ki

You mean the voltage you set is slightly "higher" then what you actually set.

Second half of your post is correct the first was back wards lol


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> You mean the voltage you set is slightly "higher" then what you actually set.
> 
> Second half of your post is correct the first was back wards lol


That's what I ment sorry my phone was about to die and I was typing It on there lol.


----------



## Tyhuynh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> *Fire in the Hole! 3rd Classy with block installed, and 750ti is even watercooled now hehehehe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one psu? With only 2x Classy @ 1450mhz, my benchtable draw ~1700w
> 
> I use 1x Antec HCP 1300 platinium + 1x Corsair AX1200i
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Looked @ sig:
> 
> Enermax MaxRevo 1500w and Enermax MaxRevo 1350 SLI
> 
> Sorry
Click to expand...

damn that's an expansive rig! almost a car! well done sir! I'm tempted to getting another 780classy!


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> That's what I ment sorry my phone was about to die and I was typing It on there lol.


Yeah the site isn't mobile friendly at all. Maybe it works on Tapatalk or the other one might have to check


----------



## z0ki

How slow am I? Tapatalk works too pfft stupid brain.

Ive been using the main site on my phone since I joined. What a gimp

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> damn that's an expansive rig! almost a car! well done sir! I'm tempted to getting another 780classy!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> *Fire in the Hole! 3rd Classy with block installed, and 750ti is even watercooled now hehehehe*


Scarlet-Tech are those 3 x gtx 780 ti sli? and they run normaly on ur psu ? what psu u have ?


----------



## z0ki

Well with my OC I thought I was game stable @ 1386mhz 1.32v I belive it is and every game I've played it has been stable apart from titanfall. Can have 10 rounds with 5 titans going at it in a small area and it never dips below 120fps then other time half way through one game it would crash.

Would you say it's the game thats not optimized properly yet eg: through drivers,

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Scarlet-Tech are those 3 x gtx 780 ti sli? and they run normaly on ur psu ? what psu u have ?


He has 2 psu I think he said a 1500 w and a 1300 w. I was able to run 3 780TI ref on mine at the max 1.21 v on a 1250w Seasonic with my 4930K overclocked and it would not reboot either.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Got a question for anyone that's put a kraken g10 on a classified:

Did you use any heatsinks for the vrms? Could you link which ones you used?

If you did, how did you keep them in place? Thermal tape? Which kind?

I've been wanting to do this for a while but finding good info for vrm cooling to cover higher ocs has been a real PITA.


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> something strange happened with me
> before my memory can oc +720mhz @ 1.65v and +500mhz @ 1.6
> now it can do +700mhz @ 1.6v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + not sure about gpu
> an idea
> hynix memory if that help


still cant do more than +720mhz @ 1.65v
anyone know what happening







?


----------



## PinkBanana

Regarding power consumption, what would your recommendation be for a PSU if I SLI two 780 classifieds and overclock and overvolt them to a max of 1.25V each, with an overclocked 4770k (under water) aswell? Would 850W be enough? 1000W or maybe 1300W? More?

I also wont be running a crazy amount of HDDs or whatever, so these are the only components really that have to be considered.

This is with the GPUs air cooled by the way.

Thanks


----------



## superV

on battlefield 4 on ultra, what clocks and voltages stable for gameplay did u do max ?


----------



## z0ki

Memory overclocking doesn't really effect us that much at the normal resolutions hey? I think ed told me don't worry about the memory just focus on the core clock and just boost memory slightly.


----------



## z0ki

Alright well for my OC I left the voltage to 1.28v I I think, 300mhz on the core gpu-z reads 1385mhz MSI showing 1372mhz 3 loops so far all seems well, ambient temps around 26c GPU has not exceeded 40c

**edit**

Here are my screenshots right after the bench, ran 7 loops artefact free and crash free.

VRM did not exceed 40c either which is good. Never actually bothered to note down what my VRM temps were running at. But decided to do so this time after reading some peeps were getting in excess of 70-80c. So I am safe to assume all is well on that front.

Screens.


----------



## z0ki

*UPDATE!*

Just hit 1400mhz dead at 1.3v dead (obviously it's a little higher awaiting for my DMM to arrive) I tried at 1.26v had artifacts, so thought i'd just go straight up to 1.30000v was stable for 7 runs, then ran a benchmark (screen below) and all was good. Temps did not exceed 45c and the VRM was 48c.

So what i'll do now is bring that voltage back a notch and test. Again PWM Freq @ 400khz

1400mhz was my goal, is it game stable? Yet to test, though i will say i found on my older OC, every game i played was stable, bf4, bioshock infinate, iracing, assetto corser, dark soul II etc etc and it was stable in all expect Titanfall. Could go 10 rounds without a single crash, then go away come back loud it up and crash half way through the first round. So i am not sure if that is a game issue or driver issue with optimizations but we'll soon see.





Lowered the voltage down a click from 1.3000v to 1.2937v bench stable 7 runs. so gonna go one lower again and see..

Still totally unaware if it's game stable but we'll see

***EDIT#2***

Tested 1.28750V, stable at 1400mhz 7 times no artifacts or crashing.

Going to test out some games now and see how we go..


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Scarlet-Tech are those 3 x gtx 780 ti sli? and they run normaly on ur psu ? what psu u have ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> He has 2 psu I think he said a 1500 w and a 1300 w. I was able to run 3 780TI ref on mine at the max 1.21 v on a 1250w Seasonic with my 4930K overclocked and it would not reboot either.


I have to keep answering this question. Currently I have the MaxRevo 1350 SLI in the build, and the MaxRevo 1500 sent off for RMA. Yes, the 1350 runs all 3 SLI Ti Classifieds and the 750ti, but only on Normal mode.

I switched to LN2 mode last night, and bumped the voltage to 1.2v and started a bench and immediately shut down. SO, the answer is NO, I can not do anything past normal mode at this time. Once the 1500w gets back, it will run the 2 of the Classifieds, while the 1350 handles the CPU and One Card (750Ti will be disabled during benchmark runs at all times.)

My Rig Builder (Big Brother in my Sig) is up to date to reflect everything inside my case, individually, where everything was previously set as 2x-3x and now they are not, except the PSUs, because RigBuilder only allows One PSU.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

For all of the ASICs followers, i think i hit a decent jackpot of closely related cards! For all the memory followers, I nailed the memory bank as well. For everyone else... I need my PSU back, lol.


----------



## Tyhuynh

Sorry for asking but why did you choose to OC the memory over core? What do you gain with memory clock speed?
My classy is 76 and 74 both samsung, but i cant clock my memory pass +50. Overvolt to+63 via precisionx.
The cards boost to 1267 at 1.20v.


----------



## dagan

Since I'm on air, I am not comfortable with pushing this card using the tool, Although I did push it up to 1.3x volts during earlier this year when it was very very cold.

Anyway I've settled with Factory LN2 Bios with +66mv +53Core +0 on ram(Crashed @ 475 during Metro LL still testing)

Which results in 1215 Core. That's pretty normal for OG Ln2 bios right?


----------



## montyman03

ASIC 82.0%



ASIC 79.3%


----------



## montyman03

Just downloaded the classified tool and it will not allow me to select the 2nd card. Any ideas on that?


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

What does your card boost up to? Mine is on 1137mhz stock. But i have flashed now :=) Woud it be worth the extra temp, and noise for the extra fps?


----------



## marc0053

Someone has a EVBOT 200$ + shipping on the bay
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/EVGA-EVBOT-/231229370714?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35d658315a

It was originally $400 buyout but now reduced to $200


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Someone has a EVBOT 200$ + shipping on the bay
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/EVGA-EVBOT-/231229370714?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35d658315a
> 
> It was originally $400 buyout but now reduced to $200


I see there is another one from Germany here. (it odd, when I do a search on ebay.com it doesn't find it)

It says that it doesn't work, but might just be user error. Anyway, I'm glad I got mine and for way less that they usually go on Ebay. Didn't have a chance to try it yet, hopefully next week, since thing are getting together with my new rig.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Hi!

I have received my replacement 780 Ti Classified following an RMA of a faulty card and am over the moon with my new card's performance compared to the previous card!

However, I am a little puzzled about how the power target in Precision X works. I have it set to 115% and assume that when the card is under full load it will use up to 115% of what is considered "normal" power. When I run Unigine Heaven 4.0 my card does not boost all the way to what it is capable of, and the power target does not exceed 100% until around 2 minutes into the benchmark. At this point it hit as much as 111% power target and the full boost clock it is capable of.

What I am confused about is why it does not hit the full boost clock and pull as much power as it can straight away? I know the difference in benchmark score will be negligible but I'd like to have an understanding of why my card is operating like this.

Just to add, temps are fine as I am running an aggressive fan profile with Precision X not reporting more than 72C.


----------



## Aesthethc

Hey guys im having this problem where my computer keeps crashing at stock clocks even at a surplus voltage of 1.30v.

When it crashes in game, my screen turns black and my first three white LED's turn off.

I believe the first three LED's have to do with the GPU voltage, Mem Voltage, Aux Voltage, 12v and 3v or something like that.... but basically i know theyre voltage indicators?

But yeah, when my screen is black the three lights come off. I dont know why this happens ?

I never had this problem on Windows 7, but ever since i switched to windows 8.1 ive been having really bad problems. This is on a fresh SSD fresh install, not upgrade either. Same hardware, new SSD. I was able to overclock my GPU to up to 1387mhz no problem and score 6100 on firestrike extreme, but now i cant even be stable with a +5 OC.

I am using 337.50 and now i even used the WHQL before that, im still getting the same problems. I tried both BIOS, the normal bios, and then the modified bios i got from this thread a year ago... it was perfectly fine in Windows 7 i had no complaints until now.

I am really frustrated and i wish someone can help. my VRM's dont get past 44C on load, and my GPU doesnt get past 35C on load, everything is on water too.

Is this a power supply problem? i have a 750w Rosewill Capstone PSU as well on my second computer and ive plugged it in, and im still getting the crashing. I will just load Battlefield 4 or any game and then the game will crash instantly as if the OC is not stable...

I pass heaven benchmark on max settings, Heaven 4.0 Benchmark, I pass Intel Burn Test on Extreme, i pass Prime 95 20 hours stable at 4.8ghz. Like..... im not sure what to do at this point.

GPU-Z is correctly reporting voltage, i even backed down to stock voltage <1.212v and stayed with a lower power target; and i still crash. I am running out of things to troubleshoot and im stumped.

I am crashing on both MSI Afterburner and EVGA Precision.


----------



## JySzE

Is it possible to use the EK block with this backplate?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Is it possible to use the EK block with this backplate?


Yes, look in my rig Big Brother. I have 3 blocks and backplates.

Order 5 M3x6 screws per block and backplate that you plan to use.


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Yes, look in my rig Big Brother. I have 3 blocks and backplates.
> 
> Order 5 M3x6 screws per block and backplate that you plan to use.


These?


----------



## dagan

Hey guys. I'm in the process of stepping my classy 780 to reference 780ti. So ill have a backplate I won't be able to use so if there are anyone who wants to take it off my hands we can talk about it in PM for the cost.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> These?


Those would probably look better, imo (or any cheap alternative in a DIY store).


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Those would probably look better, imo (or any .


Just looked at how they stuck out and canceled my order and got the EK backplate









Thanks tho.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> These?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Just looked at how they stuck out and canceled my order and got the EK backplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks tho.


Those would be nearly flush, and they aren't silver, so you would barely notice them. As far as that, always check your local hardware store prior to paying outlandish prices for screws.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Memory overclocking doesn't really effect us that much at the normal resolutions hey? I think ed told me don't worry about the memory just focus on the core clock and just boost memory slightly.


I guess not so much at 1080p but at higher resolutions the additional memory bandwidth helps. It will increase fps slightly in games depending on the game and how high the mem oc is. It helps a lot in bench scores.

My 780 ti classy was giving me better bench scores underwater compared to my kingpin because of the insane memory oc, even though the kingpin core was better. I would guess game fps would be similar.


----------



## Aesthethc

Anyone have a situation where their game crashes and the white LED's go of f?

So far the only fix ive found it to uninstall EVGA Precision or MSI Afterburner, and not even using the classified voltage controller, setting it to auto.

As soon as i have some sort of voltage increase, my computer crashes in game (only in game not on idle) - black screen.

This is even with default settings, default power level, default clocks on my RivaTuner (MSI Afterburner/EVGA Precision).

As soon as i increase my voltages, it crashes? I have a 750W Rosewill Capstone, it should be more than enough and i have been running stable before in Windows 7. Ever since i switched to Windows 8.1 ive had a mess of troubles with overvoltage and overclocks.

I have tried both BIOS, on my card, same result. I am on stock clocks on CPU. I pass on benchmark with no crashing at stock clocks. But i crash in any game when i overvolt.


----------



## proppsie

Hey everyone!

I'm new to this forum, but its awesome to see such a huge community for these Classified cards! ^^

I'm pretty confused about overclocking my 780Ti K|ngp|n card at the moment.
What would you recommend. How far should i push my card on air? Also, should i use the stock LN2 bios or the modified ones?
I downloaded the Classified voltage tool (GTX Classified Controller) and i'm not really sure what to look out for either.

With the stock LN2 bios ON, both +25mV switches ON i have applied +38mV in the EVGA Precision software. Like this, my card boosts up to 1215 MHz on the core.
I have applied a custom fan curve, like this under 92-94% GPU load while folding. My fan speed is around 78% and temp is 78 degrees celsius.
My ASIC score according to GPU-Z is 67.4 %.

Where should i start?
I'm sorry if these are annoying questions, but i have tried finding the all the info here in this thread for my case, but there are so many pages already. I find it really hard to decide where to start.
What software do you recommend for testing? Valley, 3DMark? Kombustor?
I don't want to rush in and just randomly apply voltages and clockspeeds.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kimir

We also have an additional thread for the Kingpin card itself here.
I wouldn't suggest to use the two +25mv switches on air, especially for folding/mining. You should look into flashing your card with skynet bios, it's a reference!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Anyone have a situation where their game crashes and the white LED's go of f?
> 
> So far the only fix ive found it to uninstall EVGA Precision or MSI Afterburner, and not even using the classified voltage controller, setting it to auto.
> 
> As soon as i have some sort of voltage increase, my computer crashes in game (only in game not on idle) - black screen.
> 
> This is even with default settings, default power level, default clocks on my RivaTuner (MSI Afterburner/EVGA Precision).
> 
> As soon as i increase my voltages, it crashes? I have a 750W Rosewill Capstone, it should be more than enough and i have been running stable before in Windows 7. Ever since i switched to Windows 8.1 ive had a mess of troubles with overvoltage and overclocks.
> 
> I have tried both BIOS, on my card, same result. I am on stock clocks on CPU. I pass on benchmark with no crashing at stock clocks. But i crash in any game when i overvolt.


Sounds like your PSU is going bad.. Maybe look at RMA or replacing? How old is it? When the LEDs shut off, it usually points to lack of power, as they will not turn back on when they regain power, leaving the card in a "Shutdown" mode until reboot.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Sounds like your PSU is going bad.. Maybe look at RMA or replacing? How old is it? When the LEDs shut off, it usually points to lack of power, as they will not turn back on when they regain power, leaving the card in a "Shutdown" mode until reboot.


Its only a year old. Its a Rosewill Capstone 750W.

So are you positive this is all my power supply?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Its only a year old. Its a Rosewill Capstone 750W.
> 
> So are you positive this is all my power supply?


I would test the PSU.. I am not saying 100% it is, as I have never seen it. But, I just sent a 1500w PSU back after 10 months, because it shut down with my classifieds. See if you can find a friend with a like or stronger psu, and see if you can test them.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Its only a year old. Its a Rosewill Capstone 750W.
> 
> So are you positive this is all my power supply?


I am going to put money on the psu as well. Power supplys lose some power over time and depending on how stressed they are during that time can make it lose watts faster. If you have the 780ti classy the min recommended amps are 42 amps with no oc or custom bios etc and not voltage increase. If I remember right your power supply has 62 amps for your 12v rail. So depending on your processor and if its oc, plus how many fans, watercooling ect you could be actually passing the amps that psu can handle and causing the issue. Just my 2 cents. The led lights are a sign of it getting power like it was said before then turning off is a sign of a power issue.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

I'm sure some of you have tried putting one of the AIO coolers on your classy's. I'm assuming the heat plate needs to be removed or a shim is needed. I have the mounting bracket and Antec 620 from when I had my 670 modded. I'm thinking of doing it to my 780 classy.


----------



## Inelastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Anyone have a situation where their game crashes and the white LED's go of f?
> 
> So far the only fix ive found it to uninstall EVGA Precision or MSI Afterburner, and not even using the classified voltage controller, setting it to auto.
> 
> As soon as i have some sort of voltage increase, my computer crashes in game (only in game not on idle) - black screen.
> 
> This is even with default settings, default power level, default clocks on my RivaTuner (MSI Afterburner/EVGA Precision).
> 
> As soon as i increase my voltages, it crashes? I have a 750W Rosewill Capstone, it should be more than enough and i have been running stable before in Windows 7. Ever since i switched to Windows 8.1 ive had a mess of troubles with overvoltage and overclocks.
> 
> I have tried both BIOS, on my card, same result. I am on stock clocks on CPU. I pass on benchmark with no crashing at stock clocks. But i crash in any game when i overvolt.


I've had something similar happen to me. Everything would work fine until I loaded up a game and a few minutes into it, 3 of the leds would go out and my computer would reboot. But for me, it was happening at stock. The problem turned out to be bad cables.


----------



## strong island 1

I have also seen that happen when the power supply is not enough for the cards. it was happening to 2 ti classy's and a ax1200i


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *proppsie*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm new to this forum, but its awesome to see such a huge community for these Classified cards! ^^
> 
> I'm pretty confused about overclocking my 780Ti K|ngp|n card at the moment.
> What would you recommend. How far should i push my card on air? Also, should i use the stock LN2 bios or the modified ones?
> I downloaded the Classified voltage tool (GTX Classified Controller) and i'm not really sure what to look out for either.
> 
> With the stock LN2 bios ON, both +25mV switches ON i have applied +38mV in the EVGA Precision software. Like this, my card boosts up to 1215 MHz on the core.
> I have applied a custom fan curve, like this under 92-94% GPU load while folding. My fan speed is around 78% and temp is 78 degrees celsius.
> My ASIC score according to GPU-Z is 67.4 %.
> 
> Where should i start?
> I'm sorry if these are annoying questions, but i have tried finding the all the info here in this thread for my case, but there are so many pages already. I find it really hard to decide where to start.
> What software do you recommend for testing? Valley, 3DMark? Kombustor?
> I don't want to rush in and just randomly apply voltages and clockspeeds.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Welcome to OCN and the Classified Club. You are in the right place. Is it possible for you to purchase a dmm at radio shack, home depot or online? It is very important to protect your $900 card and also to help oc it. With both those switches on you should be close to 1.35v which is as far as I would go on air.

3dmark firestrike extreme is a great bench to test for stability. Clocks that pass that bench will pass most other benches. If you are into gaming far cry 3 is a great game to test for oc stability. Are you into benching or are you trying to get to game stable speeds. If you are staying on air you really don't even need the classified voltage tool since you can get to about 1.35v without it. But that tool and precision x is what you should use for all settings.

You probably don't even need that high of voltage for 1215mhz. try setting 1215mhz manually and then lower the voltage a bit. I have been using the ln2 bios preset with the original xoc bios on the front page and it works great.


----------



## dagan

I need some help :/ I don't know what's going on, but my 780 classy seems to be having a hard time keeping the overclock these days. my stability keeps going crap, forcing me to lower my overclock. Currently I'm using Factory Ln2 which boosts to 1202 mhz with 62mv+ I was able to 1228 with the same voltage when I first got this card with same voltage


----------



## DeXel

It's getting close to summer. Did temps go up?


----------



## dagan

it maxed out at 70 currently. I got this card on March.. Testing than maxed at 68 I believe.

What are most people getting on air with just the Precision overvoltage?


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I am going to put money on the psu as well. Power supplys lose some power over time and depending on how stressed they are during that time can make it lose watts faster. If you have the 780ti classy the min recommended amps are 42 amps with no oc or custom bios etc and not voltage increase. If I remember right your power supply has 62 amps for your 12v rail. So depending on your processor and if its oc, plus how many fans, watercooling ect you could be actually passing the amps that psu can handle and causing the issue. Just my 2 cents. The led lights are a sign of it getting power like it was said before then turning off is a sign of a power issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inelastic*
> 
> I've had something similar happen to me. Everything would work fine until I loaded up a game and a few minutes into it, 3 of the leds would go out and my computer would reboot. But for me, it was happening at stock. The problem turned out to be bad cables.


Hmm that sounds just like my problem. Ill try to change the cables or try a different PSU....

This is very interesting... so you guys cant say its anything else? I think im going to buy another PSU, hopefully it fixes the problem.... Thought the Capstone was good. Shilka recommended it to me, didnt think it would die off in a year lol. Hmm....


----------



## gdubc

It might not be dead, maybe just not enough juice for the classified.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> It might not be dead, maybe just not enough juice for the classified.


750W is not enough for a CPU at stock voltage, and a Classified at 1.30v? thats 0.08v more.

So youre telling me that my CPU and GPU are putting out more than 700W of power? At 1.30v its pulling that much? That is pretty insane if you ask me.... 

The problem is that when i use my SSD that has Win 7 installed on it, i can run the card perfectly fine with a +284 offset @ 1.30v and a +800offset at a 1.65v for Mem Voltage. On the SAME PSU.

As soon as i use the SSD that has Win 8.1 , all overclocks are unstable and overvoltage is unstable. I can literally put in my windows 7 SSD in and pass benchmark succesfully while overvolting.

Im so stumped.... like i can no doubt change my PSU its just really suspicious that i had the exact set up on Win 7 for months, worked perfect; and then now that i switch to Win 8.1, suddenly my "power supply is not enough".


----------



## gdubc

Yeah I guess if your not overclocking much you would think it would be okay. Whats the warranty on your psu? Maybe rma?

Read more of the post. Wouldn't think psu is a problem if it works on one os but not the other. Maybe use windows 7 until some more updates come for 8.1?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> 750W is not enough for a CPU at stock voltage, and a Classified at 1.30v? thats 0.08v more.
> 
> So youre telling me that my CPU and GPU are putting out more than 700W of power? At 1.30v its pulling that much? That is pretty insane if you ask me....
> 
> The problem is that when i use my SSD that has Win 7 installed on it, i can run the card perfectly fine with a +284 offset @ 1.30v and a +800offset at a 1.65v for Mem Voltage. On the SAME PSU.
> 
> As soon as i use the SSD that has Win 8.1 , all overclocks are unstable and overvoltage is unstable. I can literally put in my windows 7 SSD in and pass benchmark succesfully while overvolting.
> 
> Im so stumped.... like i can no doubt change my PSU its just really suspicious that i had the exact set up on Win 7 for months, worked perfect; and then now that i switch to Win 8.1, suddenly my "power supply is not enough".


You never said anything about different os having issues you just said the led lights on the card. As far as a overclock being unstable I had the same thing when I switched to 8.1 my oc was stable it seemed on wins 7 but win 8.1 would cause crashs. I am not sure the reason why but benchs are also lower on 8.1 vs 7 so I use wins 7 again now. Maybe wait for someone who is a guru on why the os are like that to respond. As far as mine and strongisland1 response to it being a power supply you only gave us the led lights details not that when you used wins 7 it worked but not 8.1 those little details change things now.

I am not saying your psu is dead I am just saying the amp rating for your psu may not be quite high enough its 62 amps on the 12v rail and a 780ti classy if thats the card you have needs a MINIMUM 42 amps on the 12v rail thats everything at stock no overclock. Shike is always right on with psu but the unit is a year old I dont think he quoted a ti classy since they have been out for only 6 months.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> *You never said anything about different os having issues you just said the led lights on the card.* As far as a overclock being unstable I had the same thing when I switched to 8.1 my oc was stable it seemed on wins 7 but win 8.1 would cause crashs. I am not sure the reason why but benchs are also lower on 8.1 vs 7 so I use wins 7 again now. Maybe wait for someone who is a guru on why the os are like that to respond. As far as mine and strongisland1 response to it being a power supply you only gave us the led lights details not that when you used wins 7 it worked but not 8.1 those little details change things now.
> 
> I am not saying your psu is dead I am just saying the amp rating for your psu may not be quite high enough its 62 amps on the 12v rail and a 780ti classy if thats the card you have needs a MINIMUM 42 amps on the 12v rail thats everything at stock no overclock. Shike is always right on with psu but the unit is a year old I dont think he quoted a ti classy since they have been out for only 6 months.


I never said about different OS issues? Did you not see my two posts up above mentioning it? Here, let me quote it for you.

I also have a 780 classy not a 780ti.

He recommended me that PSU for the 780 classy. Even strongisland1 posted in a thread i made before about buying a new PSU and they told me that 750W was definitely enough for a single 780 classy + i5-2500k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> I never had this problem on Windows 7, but ever since i switched to windows 8.1 ive been having really bad problems. This is on a fresh SSD fresh install, not upgrade either. Same hardware, new SSD. I was able to overclock my GPU to up to 1387mhz no problem and score 6100 on firestrike extreme, but now i cant even be stable with a +5 OC.
> 
> I am using 337.50 and now i even used the WHQL before that, im still getting the same problems. I tried both BIOS, the normal bios, and then the modified bios i got from this thread a year ago... it was perfectly fine in Windows 7 i had no complaints until now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> As soon as i increase my voltages, it crashes? I have a 750W Rosewill Capstone, it should be more than enough and i have been running stable before in Windows 7. Ever since i switched to Windows 8.1 ive had a mess of troubles with overvoltage and overclocks.
> 
> I have tried both BIOS, on my card, same result. I am on stock clocks on CPU. I pass on benchmark with no crashing at stock clocks. But i crash in any game when i overvolt.


When i plugged in my win 7 SSD, ran Firestrike extreme; I scored 6000 at a +284 GPU Offset and +800 Mem offset @ 1.38v. Completely stable. This was a bench i did a couple months back; and i get the same exact score when i run it again.



Overvolted to 1.38v on the GPU and 1.70v on Mem Voltage. Both stable and passed.

I have no problem in buying a new PSU i just dont want to buy one and then realize it wasnt my PSU..... ): But umm.... okay i think ill just wait for some more answers or strongisland1's answer....

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1663586

See, it even says 1350+ mhz on the core, and 7ghz Memory. I cannot even get a +5 OC stable in windows 8.1; but in Win 7 i can do +284 easy lol... Same exact hardware i have right now. And my PSU is actually 10 months old; not a year old; just found the invoice on Newegg.... So youre saying my Gold rated Rosewill Capstone is a bunk and didnt last longer than my Thermaltake TR2 RX PSU which lasted me for two years? LOL! Thats really sad ):


----------



## gdubc

Yeah sorry, I didn't notice that at first either is why I mentioned psu. That and it's easy to quickly go there when that has been the issue with so many others before. But it definitely just seems to be a windows 8.1 issue, and I know there have been some people with wacky windows 8.1 issues. I put 8.1 on a laptop that had vista and it crashed because of the wifi driver daily. I had to just keep wifi off until I needed to use it. But I noticed that after the last windows update now it doesn't crash anymore and I can leave it on.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Yeah sorry, I didn't notice that at first either is why I mentioned psu. That and it's easy to quickly go there when that has been the issue with so many others before. But it definitely just seems to be a windows 8.1 issue, and I know there have been some people with wacky windows 8.1 issues. I put 8.1 on a laptop that had vista and it crashed because of the wifi driver daily. I had to just keep wifi off until I needed to use it. But I noticed that after the last windows update now it doesn't crash anymore and I can leave it on.


For sure; thanks for your input.

Ill wait some more for other answers; but if EVERYONE is super positive its the PSU then i mean i really want to fix it TBH lol.

Ill see.... think it out.... count my bills and see when a new PSU is possible for me....

Just kinda frustrating i have everything cable managed already lol.


----------



## gdubc

I don't really think it is the psu if it works in win 7. Probably just win 8 being a little b and not playing nice with something in your rig


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> For sure; thanks for your input.
> 
> Ill wait some more for other answers; but if EVERYONE is super positive its the PSU then i mean i really want to fix it TBH lol.
> 
> Ill see.... think it out.... count my bills and see when a new PSU is possible for me....
> 
> Just kinda frustrating i have everything cable managed already lol.


No one should be telling you positively it is your PSU unless their fingers are in your rig and know exactly what is going on in there. That is why everyone says to test it if possible, which you just did with the windows swap, and proved that win 8 may be the issue.

Everyone can post their best guess, but the only way to find out for sure is testing your equipment. My PSU issue, where my whole system would shut down and restart, was where the 24 pin had unplugged slightly from the PSU. It too tearing the system down to find it, then simply click it in place, and then everything was fine.

If win 7 works and win 8 isn't, that sounds more like the issue.


----------



## Kimir

Could be some kind of driver issue, not necessarily the display driver, but any other. Have you updated a driver recently (audio, network controller)? I suppose not since it's a fresh install, you could still look into that, but might be hard to find the responsible.
I've had a somewhat similar issue once, a while back after updating my intel network driver on the RIVE, except that I had bsod all the time.

If you tested back recently with win7 and all is good, it certainly not the psu.


----------



## JySzE

Just got my water block and backplate from frozen cpu.

Just got done planning out my water loop with some extra clear tubing i had. Going to be white tubing soon.

@strong island 1 if you could change me in the list from the stock cooler to the EK WB that would be awesome


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Just got my water block and backplate from frozen cpu.
> 
> Just got done planning out my water loop with some extra clear tubing i had. Going to be white tubing soon.
> 
> @strong island 1 if you could change me in the list from the stock cooler to the EK WB that would be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! Just wondering why you went with that loop order, specifically?

Might i suggest a different loop order? Instead of currently:

Pump > CPU > 120 Rad > GPU > 240 rad > 240 rad > res > pump

Do this:

Pump > Top 240 rad > 120 rad > CPU > GPU > 240 rad > res > pump

I think it would look waay cleaner and show off your ram and CPU block more.


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> \
> Nice! Just wondering why you went with that loop order, specifically?
> 
> Might i suggest a different loop order? Instead of currently:
> 
> Pump > CPU > 120 Rad > GPU > 240 rad > 240 rad > res > pump
> 
> Do this:
> 
> Pump > Top 240 rad > 120 rad > CPU > GPU > 240 rad > res > pump
> 
> I think it would look waay cleaner and show off your ram and CPU blcck more.


This by no means is my final loop, this is my 3-4 attempt and just wanted to take a pic for strong island 1 to update my gpu status on the list to the WB.









And sure il try that right now.









Only problem i might run into is getting the bottom 240 rad outlet to the inlet on the res pump combo. its a tight bend.


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Nice! Just wondering why you went with that loop order, specifically?
> 
> Might i suggest a different loop order? Instead of currently:
> 
> Pump > CPU > 120 Rad > GPU > 240 rad > 240 rad > res > pump
> 
> Do this:
> 
> Pump > Top 240 rad > 120 rad > CPU > GPU > 240 rad > res > pump
> 
> I think it would look waay cleaner and show off your ram and CPU block more.


This is what i got but i dont have another 90 Degree so i might have to order another for the gpu>240

Thanks for the advice Aesthethc much appreciated you live up to your username. +1 Rep. It looks alot better and i really like the look of the 240>120 90 degree straight away.


----------



## gdubc

Heads up....Newegg has the evga 1300g2 for 15% off plus a $15 rebate. Brings it down to $180, pretty good deal.


----------



## proppsie

Hey guys!

I've already asked in the KPE thread about applying aftermarket thermal paste to the GPU, but since i'm getting two normal 780Ti classified's as well, i thought i could ask here too.

*Would you recommend disassembling the card just to change the thermal paste on the GPU to an AC MX3 or MX4?* ( i have these two on me )

Could these drop temps a bit more on air? I don't know how good the stock paste is that these cards KPE and normal Classified's come with.

Thanks.


----------



## deafboy

I always suggest replacing stock TIM...


----------



## dagan

Any insight would be appreciated. I'm just not convinced 1200 on core is all it could do without classy tool
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> it maxed out at 70 currently. I got this card on March.. Testing than maxed at 68 I believe.
> 
> What are most people getting on air with just the Precision overvoltage?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> I need some help :/ I don't know what's going on, but my 780 classy seems to be having a hard time keeping the overclock these days. my stability keeps going crap, forcing me to lower my overclock. Currently I'm using Factory Ln2 which boosts to 1202 mhz with 62mv+ I was able to 1228 with the same voltage when I first got this card with same voltage


Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimhans1

While it is possible it is the psu, it is strange that it works fine in w7 but w8 causes issues. Do you have a friend with a spare psu, so you could test it without buying a new one?


----------



## DeXel

I've also finished water cooling. Need to get more rads and some angled fittings though.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Water looks cloudy, is it just the way the picture is?

Congrats on the loop!


----------



## DeXel

Thank you!

That's Mayhem X1 mix. It's also very hot, and it's a bit evaporated, I think. I added a bit more of the mix after taking these pics. It's 36C outside of the house, and GPU doesn't go over 55C for mining/folding.

I need to get another rad asap though...


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> That's Mayhem X1 mix. It's also very hot, and it's a bit evaporated, I think. I added a bit more of the mix after taking these pics. It's 36C outside of the house, and GPU doesn't go over 55C for mining/folding.
> 
> I need to get another rad asap though...


What size are you looking for? I may be able to pm you some info on a rad.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> This is what i got but i dont have another 90 Degree so i might have to order another for the gpu>240
> 
> Thanks for the advice Aesthethc much appreciated you live up to your username. +1 Rep. It looks alot better and i really like the look of the 240>120 90 degree straight away.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! Yeah it definitely shows off your RAM more !









The bend looks fine, unless theres no kinking; should be generally fine. I have a tight bend like yours from my Motherboard waterblock going towards my CPU. Its fine though


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Nice! Yeah it definitely shows off your RAM more !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bend looks fine, unless theres no kinking; should be generally fine. I have a tight bend like yours from my Motherboard waterblock going towards my CPU. Its fine though










Love the white tubes.

Also yeah the bend has no kinks just want to change the outlet on the gpu to a 90 so it can look more clean and similar.

The loop looks 100x better cant thank you enough


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the white tubes.
> 
> Also yeah the bend has no kinks just want to change the outlet on the gpu to a 90 so it can look more clean and similar.
> 
> The loop looks 100x better cant thank you enough


No problem, hope you enjoy your custom loop!


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> Hi, i have a question for you:
> 
> I have a 780 classy and i want to know if there are so much difference from hydrocopper block and the ek one, how many °C can you read on gpu-z sensor page?
> 
> I like the aesthetic part of hydrocopper, but if the vrm/vram cooling sucks i will go and buy an ek instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you and sorry for bad english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: this is my validation link
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4yg64/


are you happy with the new 780 Classified?

Your maximum stable frequency in the games?

I've used recently my GTX 780 @ 1346/7400MHz / 1.256mv

and no problem of stability, after 3 hours of skyrim modded ( ambient occlusion quality + SGSSAA, etc), with utilization of the GPU almost always at max 99%.








sickofitall
and congratulations for the Classy


----------



## sickofitall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NABBO*
> 
> are you happy with the new 780 Classified?
> 
> Your maximum stable frequency in the games?
> 
> I've used recently my GTX 780 @ 1346/7400MHz / 1.256mv
> 
> and no problem of stability, after 3 hours of skyrim modded ( ambient occlusion quality + SGSSAA, etc), with utilization of the GPU almost always at max 99%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sickofitall
> and congratulations for the Classy


yes, overall is a good card, i choose this one over the reference because the price is about the same (5% price discount for my birthday and 60€ free watch dogs game)

I have noticed that most of this gk110 chip on water does not go above the ~1360/1380mhz limit, no matter how much volts you add

Try Metro Last Light instead of skyrim for checking stability, it is one of the most demanding game for our cards (imho)


----------



## NABBO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> yes, overall is a good card, i choose this one over the reference because the price is about the same (5% price discount for my birthday and 60€ free watch dogs game)


you did well to buy it
Quote:


> I have noticed that most of this gk110 chip on water does not go above the ~1360/1380mhz limit, no matter how much volts you add


damn ... but in the games 1360-1380?
frequencies are excellent ...
with games, my second reference, it is not stable at 1300, even with 1.32mv
but in benchmark valley, I did max 1385mhz ... (with voltage crazy ASD)
Quote:


> Try Metro Last Light instead of skyrim for check stability, it is one of the most demanding game for our cards


Today or tomorrow I'll do a test with Metro :Thumb:


----------



## Tyhuynh

would my axi 1200i PSU be enough for tri classified? from the corsair link program I'm pulling about 900w with sli right now.


----------



## DeXel

With overvolting probably not. At default clocks it must. Also 3-way SLI is not supported on your board.


----------



## Tyhuynh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> With overvolting probably not. At default clocks it must. Also 3-way SLI is not supported on your board.


yeah I found out the hard way lol! so I got the max extreme board. haven't finish putting it together. waiting on the ek block and 750d case


----------



## Corndart

I just ordered a second 780 Classified (non-TI) and was looking around for another backplate. Supply literally seems to have disappeared in the past week and there are none on Ebay, Amazon, EVGA or any of the usual places that I could see (first one came from FrozenCPU via Amazon).

Is the TI version identical with just different logo/graphics?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corndart*
> 
> I just ordered a second 780 Classified (non-TI) and was looking around for another backplate. Supply literally seems to have disappeared in the past week and there are none on Ebay, Amazon, EVGA or any of the usual places that I could see (first one came from FrozenCPU via Amazon).
> 
> Is the TI version identical with just different logo/graphics?


Yes, same card pcb wise.

The back plates from the 780 and 780 ti are the same:




Water block back plates are the same too.


----------



## gatesmarch

Well I'm stumped. Just got my card underwater...ek block. In my experience 3D Mark 11, test 2 is what I used to gauge if I'm close to stable. It's the only test that shows artifacts when every other benchmark program I run works perfectly. That one bastard test makes me pull my hair out because it's literally THE one that is hardest to get tuned and the artifacts always pop up just before that one test ends. I can run higher clocks with any other program and not get artifacts. Anyway, to run at 1411mhz (gpu-z) which translates to 1398mhz ( RivaTuner Statistics) I have to be at 1.40625v and 400khz pwm. This seems like ridiculously high voltage when compared to what I've seen other people's settings at to achieve higher clocks. I'm on a dedicated loop, 240mm EK rad using Noctua fans. Any tips???


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Well I'm stumped. Just got my card underwater...ek block. In my experience 3D Mark 11, test 2 is what I used to gauge if I'm close to stable. It's the only test that shows artifacts when every other benchmark program I run works perfectly. That one bastard test makes me pull my hair out because it's literally THE one that is hardest to get tuned and the artifacts always pop up just before that one test ends. I can run higher clocks with any other program and not get artifacts. Anyway, to run at 1411mhz (gpu-z) which translates to 1398mhz ( RivaTuner Statistics) I have to be at 1.40625v and 400khz pwm. This seems like ridiculously high voltage when compared to what I've seen other people's settings at to achieve higher clocks. I'm on a dedicated loop, 240mm EK rad using Noctua fans. Any tips???


1.4v for 1411 core is not bad at all. That is a very high clock and you still have .1v and 200khz pwm left to play with. I would say that sounds just about normal. Also if only one test of one bench at the very end is artifacting I wouldn't worry about it. At very high speeds like 1400+ I am always seeing some artifacts in most benches I run.


----------



## swiftypoison

I picked up a open box GTX 770 classy at my local microcenter for $350. Not bad. I already had a reference 770, but damn this card looks and runs like a beast.


----------



## gatesmarch

Do you guys think this is a safe daily underwater? I'm thinking I could go more...I've gotten to 1411 stable at 1.406mv, but I think those volts are too high for daily.

1376mhz core
7500mhz memory (Hynix)
1.36875mv core
400mhz pwm

Temps never exceed 50 under load, mainly staying in mid 40's.


----------



## mbrotmans

Hi, can you please add

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kwc8b/


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Do you guys think this is a safe daily underwater? I'm thinking I could go more...I've gotten to 1411 stable at 1.406mv, but I think those volts are too high for daily.
> 
> 1376mhz core
> 7500mhz memory (Hynix)
> 1.36875mv core
> 400mhz pwm
> 
> Temps never exceed 50 under load, mainly staying in mid 40's.


1.29317v is what I can get at 1400mhz on the dot gpu-z shows 1396mhz or there abouts, I would maybe try lower voltage.

My screens are shown a few pages back


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

If anyone wants to run their classies on the Catzilla Benchmarks, I would love to update a few more. The thread was just turned over to me so that the original owner could take care of some other things, so I am going to try to run it and keep it running smooth. Please, come join us, and try to take spot #1 from me (I can't overclock and big brother is down for a few days, so take the time while you can :-D

http://www.overclock.net/t/1489023/catzilla-top-30-thread#post_22252240


----------



## skline00

Sacrlet Tech: Are you using Catzilla basic for the tests?


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> 1.29317v is what I can get at 1400mhz on the dot gpu-z shows 1396mhz or there abouts, I would maybe try lower voltage.
> 
> My screens are shown a few pages back


Yeah anything below my posted voltage creates artifacts in one specific test I run, it passes everything else I throw at it. I saw you ran 7 runs on on those settings, which test do you use? Maybe because you have a Ti and I have the standard? I dunno.


----------



## vargus14

I am sporting 2 770 classifieds with acx coolers in my HAF922. I have a little advise The ACX cooler is great but it exhausts all the hot air out the side of the card. I had 2 120mm cougar vortex fans as intakes to blow on the cards to help cool them and it did thew opposite. It made them run hotter since the air blowing onto them was blocking the heat from expelling out from the side of the cards. Once I switched the side fans to exhaust temps dropped dramatically.
Also if you have a bottom fan slot in your case a 120-140mm intake in the bottom of your case in front of the PSU will work great to keep the card even cooler.

If you are running a 60hrtz monitor then use vsync. It reduces heat and power consumption a lot since it only has to work for 60fps instead of running at max speed all the time trying to render as many frames as possible.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vargus14*
> 
> I am sporting 2 770 classifieds with acx coolers in my HAF922. I have a little advise The ACX cooler is great but it exhausts all the hot air out the side of the card. I had 2 120mm cougar vortex fans as intakes to blow on the cards to help cool them and it did thew opposite. It made them run hotter since the air blowing onto them was blocking the heat from expelling out from the side of the cards. Once I switched the side fans to exhaust temps dropped dramatically.
> Also if you have a bottom fan slot in your case a 120-140mm intake in the bottom of your case in front of the PSU will work great to keep the card even cooler.
> 
> If you are running a 60hrtz monitor then use vsync. It reduces heat and power consumption a lot since it only has to work for 60fps instead of running at max speed all the time trying to render as many frames as possible.


Yup good job. That's what I would've suggested. If they were reference cards, that's a different story, definitely have them as intakes. The ACX's just blow the hot air all over the case lol.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> If anyone wants to run their classies on the Catzilla Benchmarks, I would love to update a few more. The thread was just turned over to me so that the original owner could take care of some other things, so I am going to try to run it and keep it running smooth. Please, come join us, and try to take spot #1 from me (I can't overclock and big brother is down for a few days, so take the time while you can :-D
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1489023/catzilla-top-30-thread#post_22252240


I'd love to compete but it won't even load up. I registered, unlocked free account, and when I start it up and hover my mouse over the test selection it's stuck loading. I"ve uninstalled, reinstalled, redowloaded, and it's the same thing over and over.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> I'd love to compete but it won't even load up. I registered, unlocked free account, and when I start it up and hover my mouse over the test selection it's stuck loading. I"ve uninstalled, reinstalled, redowloaded, and it's the same thing over and over.


I was in the same situation a while back and one day, it worked... Never found out why tho. (I'm not helping, I know







)


----------



## alancsalt

Does Catzilla need latest Visual C ++ runtimes installed?


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Does Catzilla need latest Visual C ++ runtimes installed?


It installs that along with framework at the end. It's like it's trying to apply the unlock code but can't because I can't even select 720p after entering the code. I don't know, maybe it's a communication error with the server. I also manually gave it access through windows firewall. Maybe it's server side.


----------



## vargus14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Yup good job. That's what I would've suggested. If they were reference cards, that's a different story, definitely have them as intakes. The ACX's just blow the hot air all over the case lol.


Your not kidding...SLI ACX is a heat nightmare. My HAF 922 has tons of airflow more then most cases out there. I would not recommend SLI'ed ACX cards 780s or 770s unless you have side panel exhaust.
I plan on getting 2 high flow 200mm fans and moving the 2 120mms to the top as intakes and replacing the front 200mm intake and installing the other new 200mm fan in the side as exhaust.
That would make everything intake beside the rear 120mm and side 200mm. It is about the best solution I have besides water....but I cannot afford full cover blocks etc.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vargus14*
> 
> Your not kidding...SLI ACX is a heat nightmare. My HAF 922 has tons of airflow more then most cases out there. I would not recommend SLI'ed ACX cards 780s or 770s unless you have side panel exhaust.
> I plan on getting 2 high flow 200mm fans and moving the 2 120mms to the top as intakes and replacing the front 200mm intake and installing the other new 200mm fan in the side as exhaust.
> That would make everything intake beside the rear 120mm and side 200mm. It is about the best solution I have besides water....but I cannot afford full cover blocks etc.


I have 780s in SLI. I tried side intake and side exhaust and the side exhaust works better for me. It lowered my temps maybe about 6C or 7C vs. side intake.

I have a Fractal Design Arc Midi R2. All of my fans are Noctua NF-A14 PWM. I have 2 front intakes and a bottom intake, 1 top exhaust, 1 rear exhaust, and 1 side exhaust.

Some people have had better luck with side intake though. It just depends on your overall layout and airflow.


----------



## gatesmarch

Okay now that I'm underwater and pushing things higher, I'm noticing a trend. I either get artifacts OR Heaven will stop responding. I'm thinking one may be gpu and the other may be memory?? I dunno, still tweaking but just curious if there's any logic to that...prolly not hehe. On another note, 1.40625V on Classy Controller registered as 1.447 on DIMM.


----------



## phynce

At what PWM

on another note it would be nice to get a graph or collection of said data then a simple calculation/ table and we wold know what voltage we are at. I know this isn't a guarantee but with a collection of data unless your card is just an outlier you would have a better idea.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phynce*
> 
> At what PWM
> 
> on another note it would be nice to get a graph or collection of said data then a simple calculation/ table and we wold know what voltage we are at. I know this isn't a guarantee but with a collection of data unless your card is just an outlier you would have a better idea.


1.406V @ 260khz pwm= 1.447 off DIMM
1.406v @ 400khz pwm= 1.485 off DIMM

I would invest the time into making/gathering that information but there are too many variables for each user. PSU quality, motherboard, quality of DIMM being used for measurements, graphics card, etc. all have too many inconsistent values and fluctuations. I will say that the first Classy Controller that only went up to 1.35V(I think) was pretty much dead nuts. The worst discrepancy was +/- .001mv. It was superb.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> Sacrlet Tech: Are you using Catzilla basic for the tests?


I have the advanced key, so I use that. I bought it a long time ago, when it first released, lol.


----------



## skline00

I bought the advanced key. Worth it. And Oh by the way the storyline of Catzilla is HILARIOUS!


----------



## VSG

It gets boring real quick once you realize how bugged the benchmark is and need to run it multiple times to get the best score irrespective of the set clock.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I like that it has noise. I like at least something audible when it is playing. That is the only thing that turns me off from the rest of the benchmarks.


----------



## whiteskymage

Hey guys,

has anyone of you tried to fit an XSPC Razor waterblock on a EVGA GTX 780 6GB card? Can you suggest a waterblock which can fit it?


----------



## eliteone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteskymage*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> has anyone of you tried to fit an XSPC Razor waterblock on a EVGA GTX 780 6GB card? Can you suggest a waterblock which can fit it?


Afaik ek makes the only blocks for our classies, other than the evga blocks. Check out the ek site, they make a very good block for the classy cards.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatesmarch

I gotta say, I'm so glad I invested in this powerhouse of a card considering most of the games coming out are cartoony and can run on a budget card at 60 fps.







Good thing I'm into benching and modding.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> I gotta say, I'm so glad I invested in this powerhouse of a card considering most of the games coming out are cartoony and can run on a budget card at 60 fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I'm into benching and modding.


Yes modded games is where it's at. Oblivion, Skyrim, GTA, ArmA. There are lots of other games out there with great modding communities. You will be able to make your card cry with the right mods.

What games are you modding?


----------



## whiteskymage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliteone*
> 
> Afaik ek makes the only blocks for our classies, other than the evga blocks. Check out the ek site, they make a very good block for the classy cards.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But that's not a Classy card. Classy cards have only 3GB. The 6gb o e is just SC w/ AcX cooler... and from the looks of it they don't really work that well....... nah - MAXWELL! I will wait for that... hope it comes around December this year


----------



## eliteone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiteskymage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eliteone*
> 
> Afaik ek makes the only blocks for our classies, other than the evga blocks. Check out the ek site, they make a very good block for the classy cards.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> But that's not a Classy card. Classy cards have only 3GB. The 6gb o e is just SC w/ AcX cooler... and from the looks of it they don't really work that well....... nah - MAXWELL! I will wait for that... hope it comes around December this year
Click to expand...

Well you learn something new everyday







I just assumed it was a classy. 880ti classified ftw









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> No problem, hope you enjoy your custom loop!


Done~


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Done~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I see you went with the white tubing! Nice







Lookin realllll good now man.


----------



## Aesthethc

Hey guys, i think i solved my crashing issues.

I think it was a PSU issue.

What i did was: i plugged in another PCIe cable into my PSU, then used one of the 6+2 pin PCIe cables and plugged it into my 1st 8pin slot on my GPU. then i used the 8pin PCIe cable and plugged it in my 2nd slot of my GPU.

So far im running the same voltages and clocks and everything is stable for the last hour of playing no crashes....

Wow i feel so stupid, was it a PSU issue this whole time?









Did what i do make a difference on how it loads on the PSU? Before, i had one cable that split into two 8pin PCIe and used that, then now what i did was use two PCIe cables ( that split into two) -- but i only used one of each.... does that make a difference?

Err.... im not sure but i havent crashed so far....


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Hey guys, i think i solved my crashing issues.
> 
> I think it was a PSU issue.
> 
> What i did was: i plugged in another PCIe cable into my PSU, then used one of the 6+2 pin PCIe cables and plugged it into my 1st 8pin slot on my GPU. then i used the 8pin PCIe cable and plugged it in my 2nd slot of my GPU.
> 
> So far im running the same voltages and clocks and everything is stable for the last hour of playing no crashes....
> 
> Wow i feel so stupid, was it a PSU issue this whole time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did what i do make a difference on how it loads on the PSU? Before, i had one cable that split into two 8pin PCIe and used that, then now what i did was use two PCIe cables ( that split into two) -- but i only used one of each.... does that make a difference?
> 
> Err.... im not sure but i havent crashed so far....


Just let us know how it goes  Life happens and weird things take place. I just received my 1500w back from Enermax and can't wait to test it out


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Just let us know how it goes  Life happens and weird things take place. I just received my 1500w back from Enermax and can't wait to test it out


So far been playing for about two hours and ive been crash free.

Also ran bench too and it came out stable at 1.35v.

Err.... i just dont get how its suddenly working; my PSU is a single rail so im not sure why using a different cable helped....


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> So far been playing for about two hours and ive been crash free.
> 
> Also ran bench too and it came out stable at 1.35v.
> 
> Err.... i just dont get how its suddenly working; my PSU is a single rail so im not sure why using a different cable helped....


I am not sure why it would suddenly work either. My PSU's are multi rail, and I only run one connect per rail so that I can spread the load over all of the rails available.

I am considering getting 2 more PSUs that way I can run each classy individually and run them as hard as possible. Not sure it will help too much at this point though.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I am not sure why it would suddenly work either. My PSU's are multi rail, and I only run one connect per rail so that I can spread the load over all of the rails available.
> 
> I am considering getting 2 more PSUs that way I can run each classy individually and run them as hard as possible. Not sure it will help too much at this point though.


omgggg









my cooler master v850 can't handle my gtx 780 ti classy heavily overclocked, 1 cable or 2 same problem,psu surge.
Scarlet-Tech a 1500 W psu will handle 2 gtx 780 ti classy with heavy ovc ?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> omgggg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cooler master v850 can't handle my gtx 780 ti classy heavily overclocked, 1 cable or 2 same problem,psu surge.
> Scarlet-Tech a 1500 W psu will handle 2 gtx 780 ti classy with heavy ovc ?


Updated EVGA ln2 bios, 1500w and 1350w, OK voltage to 1.35v and 1379 and I run stable for the most part. If I go to 1.375 on the classy tool or higher on the Voltage, I get shut down. I just replaced my 1500w with an RMA unit, and I won't be able to test cards for a while. I am now running 3 way SLI as well, and can't go as high on the OCN with dual PSU. I do not run Skyn3t BIOS, because as soon as it is loaded, the PSU voltage would plummet and black screen. I will test again ASAP.

I have considered 3 PSU just to run each card on a powerful supply of juice and look into Dry Ice/Alcohol as I can't find ln2 here.


----------



## alancsalt

You tellin' me I need another 1500W PSU?









Silverstone 1500W? I'm using two rails per card atm.

Regarding above, a crook psu can mimic other faults. Not always easy to pick.









Have you tried medical suppliers for LN2?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Updated EVGA ln2 bios, 1500w and 1350w, OK voltage to 1.35v and 1379 and I run stable for the most part. If I go to 1.375 on the classy tool or higher on the Voltage, I get shut down. I just replaced my 1500w with an RMA unit, and I won't be able to test cards for a while. I am now running 3 way SLI as well, and can't go as high on the OCN with dual PSU. I do not run Skyn3t BIOS, because as soon as it is loaded, the PSU voltage would plummet and black screen. I will test again ASAP.
> 
> I have considered 3 PSU just to run each card on a powerful supply of juice and look into Dry Ice/Alcohol as I can't find ln2 here.


with 3 of those cards on unigine valley what max/avg fps u got ?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I didn't test unigine at all, because I didn't have the power to even give them a nudge past stock, because my 1500 was in for RMA.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I didn't test unigine at all, because I didn't have the power to even give them a nudge past stock, because my 1500 was in for RMA.


kk.when ur ready to go,do a test at standard clocks,then whatever clocks u can reach, i'm very curious.
with my classy at 1420 i reached 85 avg fps,and at standard had 73 avg fps with my 4770k at 4.5 or 4.7 ghz.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I will test on the 4770k at 4.5, at stock and full Oc, if I remember when they get back  I will also test the 3930k when it arrives.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> So far been playing for about two hours and ive been crash free.
> 
> Also ran bench too and it came out stable at 1.35v.
> 
> Err.... i just dont get how its suddenly working; my PSU is a single rail so im not sure why using a different cable helped....


It could be a bad wire.....


----------



## gatesmarch

Well here it is finally got everything neatened up, and made an anit-sag rod for the GPU. I couldn't deal with the sag, I'm OCD to the max. Next month I'll be putting the CPU underwater. Had to put the rad on top, not enough clearance for both in the case.



I'm going to be cutting the window larger to show the pump, etc.


----------



## strong island 1

That looks really nice. Really clean. The lighting looks nice. These cards definitely completely change underwater.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That looks really nice. Really clean. The lighting looks nice. These cards definitely completely change underwater.


Thanks! I have a question, here's a pic of my fan layout. I made one radiator fan an intake, thinking drawing in cold air will keep the loop cooler. My cpu temps are fine...I delidded it and temps are 10-15 cooler now anyway.


----------



## strong island 1

I would make both rad fans intake and have the cpu fans and back fan exhausting while fan in front is also intake.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Thanks! I have a question, here's a pic of my fan layout. I made one radiator fan an intake, thinking drawing in cold air will keep the loop cooler. My cpu temps are fine...I delidded it and temps are 10-15 cooler now anyway.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> *I would make both rad fans intake and have the cpu fans and back fan exhausting while fan in front is also intake*.


^ definitely this! I agree with SI1.

Edit: misnaming SNAFU


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I would make both rad fans intake and have the cpu fans and back fan exhausting while fan in front is also intake.


Okay thanks. I'm off to do it now...oh joy!!


----------



## VSG

B-? You mean SI1









Agreed with everyone above too!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Okay thanks. I'm off to do it now...oh joy!!


Also try and install them as pushing. That one intake fan on the rad is pulling.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Also try and install them as pushing. That one intake fan on the rad is pulling.


They are both now intake, and my idle gpu temp just dropped 5c.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> It could be a bad wire.....


Yeah ive been playing at 1.38v lately with zero crashes....

Wow it might have just been a bad extender ):

I thought bitfenix made good sleeved cables.

Its weird, cause the cables look pristine right now! I would have no idea if i just looked at it physically....


----------



## psp3000

Hey everyone
How do you guys use your GTX Classified Controller ?
I just put the NVVDD to 1.25 when im gaming an the other sliders are on default and I put it on auto when im just watching a movie or surfing the web. I was wondering cause my memory is not that stable, i do get few artifacts in heaven. should i turn up the other 3 and by how much ?
my memory offset 410 and my GPU offset is 100
Im going to push my card more as soon as i get my G10
oh and my card is a GTX 780 Classified running on L2N BIOS
thanks


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I would like to get ahold of some DICE pots, or have someone make a set up. Any idea where a good, trusted, set can be found. I am browsing right now, and it looks like most people are making them pretty cheap. I do not have the capacity (limited transportation) to get these items.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I would like to get ahold of some DICE pots, or have someone make a set up. Any idea where a good, trusted, set can be found. I am browsing right now, and it looks like most people are making them pretty cheap. I do not have the capacity (limited transportation) to get these items.


The F1 Gemini with the extension piece should make a good dice pot. I would ask in the ln2 section.

Had a lot of fun with my kingpin last night. The memory on my current Kingpin is much better under ln2 than my previous cards.

.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> The F1 Gemini with the extension piece should make a good dice pot. I would ask in the ln2 section.
> 
> Had a lot of fun with my kingpin last night. The memory on my current Kingpin is much better under ln2 than my previous cards.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Arigato. I will ask over there as well.

*edit* just looked up the F1 pots.. 200+ a piece.. I need to sell Step Brother and Little Brother so that I can run these Three cards under ice... LoL.


----------



## vargus14

You guy are crazy with the super cooling considering its just for epeen and benching,but heck who am I to judge. I have my computer in a closet that is cooled by ouitside air in thew winter so I have benched at 0c and lower ambient temps. But I can only do it in winter. Its my poor mans super cooler closet.

I have a 10" reversable duct fan hooked to a 10" to 8" reducer pulling air from a vent hooked to the outside in my attic running t ha cool air through a 8" insulated 10ft round long duct hose to a ceiling register in the ceiling of the closet. Now that it is summer the fan is reversed pulling the hot air out and air conditioning in keeping the closet a cool 20-25c.
Works great and I cannot hear my computer at all. I use USB extender cabled for my peripherals .... Razer BWU mechanical keyboard and Imperator mouse.

So I cannot complain since my 2600k is almost 4 years old and I replaced my EVGA GTX 560ti superclocked cards with 2 770 classifieds and she games just as good as any Ivy or Haswell quad core. Also its hooked up in my bedroom to a 55" Panasonic VT30 3D plasma TV that is on a wall mount that extends 3ft off the wall for when we watch a 3d movie.

For sound I have a Sound Blaster Z hooked to 2 around 10+yr old 75watt Advent SB750 Powered Partners Studio monitors that sound fantastic. Great stereo separation. As for the Sound Blaster Z I have no complaints at all it works great. I would recommend them all day long especially since I hooked my cable boxes optical out to the cards optical input and I get no delay at all when I use my computer to do the sound for my TV watching. I do not think Asus Zonars can do that without a noticeable delay in the sound....but I have not tried it myself so I do not know for sure. But every inquiry I made said there would be a delay. On top of that I got my Shielded Sound blaster Z at Microcenter for $25 they mispriced it







Why they still use price tags is beyond me. Got my second 770 classified there also for $30 since it had a geforce 210 price tag on it. I check every box of a item I want when I go to Microcenter. The stock boys must just slap price tags on for the wrong stuff.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vargus14*
> 
> You guy are crazy with the super cooling considering its just for epeen and benching,but heck who am I to judge. I have my computer in a closet that is cooled by ouitside air in thew winter so I have benched at 0c and lower ambient temps. But I can only do it in winter. Its my poor mans super cooler closet.
> 
> I have a 10" reversable duct fan hooked to a 10" to 8" reducer pulling air from a vent hooked to the outside in my attic running t ha cool air through a 8" insulated 10ft round long duct hose to a ceiling register in the ceiling of the closet. Now that it is summer the fan is reversed pulling the hot air out and air conditioning in keeping the closet a cool 20-25c.
> Works great and I cannot hear my computer at all. I use USB extender cabled for my peripherals .... Razer BWU mechanical keyboard and Imperator mouse.
> 
> So I cannot complain since my 2600k is almost 4 years old and I replaced my EVGA GTX 560ti superclocked cards with 2 770 classifieds and she games just as good as any Ivy or Haswell quad core. Also its hooked up in my bedroom to a 55" Panasonic VT30 3D plasma TV that is on a wall mount that extends 3ft off the wall for when we watch a 3d movie.
> 
> For sound I have a Sound Blaster Z hooked to 2 around 10+yr old 75watt Advent SB750 Powered Partners Studio monitors that sound fantastic. Great stereo separation. As for the Sound Blaster Z I have no complaints at all it works great. I would recommend them all day long especially since I hooked my cable boxes optical out to the cards optical input and I get no delay at all when I use my computer to do the sound for my TV watching. I do not think Asus Zonars can do that without a noticeable delay in the sound....but I have not tried it myself so I do not know for sure. But every inquiry I made said there would be a delay. On top of that I got my Shielded Sound blaster Z at Microcenter for $25 they mispriced it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why they still use price tags is beyond me. Got my second 770 classified there also for $30 since it had a geforce 210 price tag on it. I check every box of a item I want when I go to Microcenter. The stock boys must just slap price tags on for the wrong stuff.


I wouldn't call it crazy by any means. First of all it's a very addictive hobby. Getting new parts and such, modding our cases and tricking them out. I view it as we like to build hot rods, except they are computers not cars. Our benchmarks are the equivalent of a 1/4 mile drag run for the fastest times. Adjusting whatever we can under the hood to get a better run the next time. Meticulous tweaking, and sometimes difficult modding are all for the sake of the "sport". I love it, I'm hooked, and will never stop blowing money on it.








As far as your methods of cooling and such...sure you can put a nitrous tank in a newly painted honda civic and have a great run; but it's still a honda civic.


----------



## Brave

Hey all,
I have just fitted 2 780 ti classified into my system and was hoping for some input on the overclocking potential. My top card has a asic of 74.7 and hits 1163 boost with a vcore of 1.137v
my 2nd card has a asic of 66.6 and boosts to 1150 with a vcore of 1.187, both cards are watercooled and do not exceed 35c.

Will these cards overclock well together.

I am still using the shipped bios.

Also could anyone give me some info on skyn3t's different bios? What one is everyone using and what are the differences.

Thanks


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> I wouldn't call it crazy by any means. First of all it's a very addictive hobby. Getting new parts and such, modding our cases and tricking them out. I view it as we like to build hot rods, except they are computers not cars. Our benchmarks are the equivalent of a 1/4 mile drag run for the fastest times. Adjusting whatever we can under the hood to get a better run the next time. Meticulous tweaking, and sometimes difficult modding are all for the sake of the "sport". I love it, I'm hooked, and will never stop blowing money on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as your methods of cooling and such...sure you can put a nitrous tank in a newly painted honda civic and have a great run; but it's still a honda civic.


Well said. In definitely addicted and my wallet hates me for it, lol!
Funny how it always ends in car analogy....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> I wouldn't call it crazy by any means. First of all it's a very addictive hobby. Getting new parts and such, modding our cases and tricking them out. I view it as we like to build hot rods, except they are computers not cars. Our benchmarks are the equivalent of a 1/4 mile drag run for the fastest times. Adjusting whatever we can under the hood to get a better run the next time. Meticulous tweaking, and sometimes difficult modding are all for the sake of the "sport". I love it, I'm hooked, and will never stop blowing money on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as your methods of cooling and such...sure you can put a nitrous tank in a newly painted honda civic and have a great run; but it's still a honda civic.


Well, I would have said it's a faster Civic....









Same gene for both I think, and we have our PC beaters, racers and show queens...


----------



## Corndart

New result http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3123266, skyn3t rev4 BIOS, no extra OC or over voltage applied

Update: +51 GPU clock results, not a big change http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3123402, lower card might be bumping into the 79c temp target and throttling, didn't watch EVGA Precision during the run but am betting it's happening.

You guys were right, cooling two of these in SLI is a big challenge, the bottom GPU is +10c hotter than the top. Looking at cutting a hole in the side of my case (Corsair 650d) to add another fan, watercooling is not in my near future.

Can the thread moderator please update the owners list ? Here are my validation links:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zqaeq/
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/98cmh/

Thanks!


----------



## Sleepyluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corndart*
> 
> New result http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3123266, skyn3t rev4 BIOS, no extra OC or over voltage applied
> 
> You guys were right, cooling two of these in SLI is a big challenge, the bottom GPU is +10c hotter than the top. Looking at cutting a hole in the side of my case (Corsair 650d) to add another fan, watercooling is not in my near future.
> 
> Can the thread moderator please update the owners list ?
> 
> Thanks!


Skyn3t rev.4 ??

I thought rev.2 was the best most upto date bios for the GTX780ti ?

Clearly I'm wrong ,please can you link me the download as it's not at the beggining of this thread.

I have to reflash my cards today anyway as something suddenly messed up after working find for months with the rev.2 bios .i guess it corupted it's self some how :-s


----------



## Corndart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> Skyn3t rev.4 ??
> 
> I thought rev.2 was the best most upto date bios for the GTX780ti ?
> 
> Clearly I'm wrong ,please can you link me the download as it's not at the beggining of this thread.
> 
> I have to reflash my cards today anyway as something suddenly messed up after working find for months with the rev.2 bios .i guess it corupted it's self some how :-s


Maybe for the 780ti, but I have 2x the regular 780 Classy.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> Skyn3t rev.4 ??
> 
> *I thought rev.2 was the best most upto date bios for the GTX780ti?*


HeHe, it says 780, not TI. Rev 4 is the most up to date for the 780.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corndart*
> 
> Maybe for the 780ti, but I have 2x the regular 780 Classy.


That made me chuckle, all of your results say 780, LOL...


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Just had a good giggle.. Just offered someone the ACX from my Card, so they could get rid of some rattle, and they thought I wanted their whole card, when I said I wanted the ACX back in case I need to RMA. Granted, at one point I mistyped and instead of ACX I typed one... But, i think Shipping for an ACX cooler, as well as the one that isn't fantastic back, isn't too bad of a deal.. Costs the same as shipping to EVGA and the chance of getting another Bad ACX or a GPU wil severe coil whine.


----------



## vargus14

Do you know the exact coil that is whining and can you touch it and make the noise go away?
If the noise does go away when you put your finger on it you could possibly fix it smothering it in a bit of some HOT glue.

I fixed a noisey coil on my old evga 560ti SC reference designed card that way. Though most cannot be fixed with glue but can be made quieter at least.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Just had a good giggle.. Just offered someone the ACX from my Card, so they could get rid of some rattle, and they thought I wanted their whole card, when I said I wanted the ACX back in case I need to RMA. Granted, at one point I mistyped and instead of ACX I typed one... But, i think Shipping for an ACX cooler, as well as the one that isn't fantastic back, isn't too bad of a deal.. Costs the same as shipping to EVGA and the chance of getting another Bad ACX or a GPU wil severe coil whine.


That was me. EVGA are paying for my shipping for the RMA and upgrading me to a Kingpin card (I'm paying the difference). So as much as I appreciate your offer, it's not necessary.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> That was me. EVGA are paying for my shipping for the RMA and upgrading me to a Kingpin card (I'm paying the difference). So as much as I appreciate your offer, it's not necessary.


That is a good step up.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> That is a good step up.


I know! The CS Advisor explained that the Kingpin sin't normally available through Step-Up but considering my "bad" luck and the fact that I'm willing to pay the difference said they'll be able to arrange one for me.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> I know! The CS Advisor explained that the Kingpin sin't normally available through Step-Up but considering my "bad" luck and the fact that I'm willing to pay the difference said they'll be able to arrange one for me.


I am not able to step-up... order from EVGA.. or anything... Even if I were technically stepping down from one Classified to a reference board, I am not able to, because I live at an APO address. I actually am not able to do an RMA now that I think of it... I have to send everything to EVGA and then they will only forward it to someone in the US, and then I have to get them to ship it to me...


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I guess NVidia thought this joke would be awesome for people buying new Graphics Cards:
> 
> Product Name: Watch_Dogs - Special Edition
> Platform: PC (Pre-Ordered)
> pre-ordered release date: Fri Nov 21 00:00:00 CST 2014
> Qty Ordered: 1
> Amount: 0.00EUR
> 
> Yeah.. Waiting till November...


Come to find out, both my rad fans weren't working. I ended up using a different connector on my mobo. If that fails at some point, they're going directly to molex.


----------



## Brave

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gkr84/
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7a5x4/

Gpuz validation

Also anyone got any feed back from my last post


----------



## hwoverclkd

folks, i noticed when skyn3t v2 bios is used, there are artifacts reported by OC scanner (100k+) even with > 1.2V and gpu offset is as little as +1Mhz...yes, you read it correctly, 1Mhz offset. Running on default (1085), without voltage or GPU offset, no artifacts are reported. Is this normal? I don't see any 'obvious' artifacts though when running games / benchmarks.

Sorry if this has already explained before, there's just no way for me to read all 1100 pages


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Come to find out, both my rad fans weren't working. I ended up using a different connector on my mobo. If that fails at some point, they're going directly to molex.


Easy fix. Should just molex the power anyway, and then run the speed sensor (whatever it's technical term is) and pwm off the header... Glad you found the issue though.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Is an SSD an option? Also, yours runs 6 months faster than mine... LOL...


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brave*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gkr84/
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7a5x4/
> 
> Gpuz validation
> 
> Also anyone got any feed back from my last post


My advice to you is to read, read, and read more. I, like many, prefer skyn3t r4. An asic score is just an estimate not doctrine.







The only way to know is to start bumping them up and see how you do. Regardless of how high you can get them...you have 2 780ti's!! Who gives a schmikey how high you can go anyway! You're all set for gaming for years. Just start playing around and have fun while you're doing it.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brave*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gkr84/
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7a5x4/
> 
> Gpuz validation
> 
> Also anyone got any feed back from my last post


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> My advice to you is to read, read, and read more. I, like many, prefer skyn3t r4. An asic score is just an estimate not doctrine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to know is to start bumping them up and see how you do. Regardless of how high you can get them...you have 2 780ti's!! Who gives a schmikey how high you can go anyway! You're all set for gaming for years. Just start playing around and have fun while you're doing it.


Do NOT use Rev 4 with 780 Ti Classified! They are meant for 780 Classified. Rev 2 is the most up to date Ti Bios from Skyn3t. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DO NOT INSTALL REV 4 ON YOUR 780Tis.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I guess NVidia thought this joke would be awesome for people buying new Graphics Cards:
> 
> Product Name: Watch_Dogs - Special Edition
> Platform: PC (Pre-Ordered)
> *pre-ordered release date: Fri Nov 21 00:00:00 CST 2014*
> Qty Ordered: 1
> Amount: 0.00EUR
> 
> Yeah.. Waiting till November...


I'd ignore that release date. Watch_Dogs was originally penned for a 21 Nov 2013 release date. They probably just got lazy!


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> I'd ignore that release date. Watch_Dogs was originally penned for a 21 Nov 2013 release date. They probably just got lazy!


lazy?nope...get money is the plan


----------



## Cerano

Is there anyone here who is keen on selling their 780 classy?


----------



## Corndart

Is it possible to install the reference cooler on a Classy? I was doing great with a single but the second card is getting hot as [email protected]&* and a "real" water loop is nowhere in my near future after dropping $1k on a pair of these and another $1k on a LG 34UM95. Been reading up on a few other options including the Kraken G10 and Accellero Hybrid. It would likely mean having to ditch the Corsair H100 for my CPU, there just aren't a lot of spots for rads in my case, which is acceptable. Another option is a pair of reference coolers to exhaust heat out the back. Third option is window surgery and a side fan, I still have the top case fan from the 650d (the H100 rad + fans is there), not sure the size but it's fairly big.

Of the three options, the closed loop GPU systems would offer the best cooling but the stock fans would definitely fit and should provide enough cooling. Side vent is dicey, I'm not sure there is a lot of cold air available on from the side, and moving the case isn't an option. I don't really care about hitting 1300 on these, a modest OC is fine.

There is a very slippery slope lurking ahead, and my wife is going to leave me if it ends up with a Caselabs + full custom water loop. Help stop me from going that route oh wise ones!


----------



## vargus14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corndart*
> 
> Is it possible to install the reference cooler on a Classy? I was doing great with a single but the second card is getting hot as [email protected]&* and a "real" water loop is nowhere in my near future after dropping $1k on a pair of these and another $1k on a LG 34UM95. Been reading up on a few other options including the Kraken G10 and Accellero Hybrid. It would likely mean having to ditch the Corsair H100 for my CPU, there just aren't a lot of spots for rads in my case, which is acceptable. Another option is a pair of reference coolers to exhaust heat out the back. Third option is window surgery and a side fan, I still have the top case fan from the 650d (the H100 rad + fans is there), not sure the size but it's fairly big.
> 
> Of the three options, the closed loop GPU systems would offer the best cooling but the stock fans would definitely fit and should provide enough cooling. Side vent is dicey, I'm not sure there is a lot of cold air available on from the side, and moving the case isn't an option. I don't really care about hitting 1300 on these, a modest OC is fine.
> 
> There is a very slippery slope lurking ahead, and my wife is going to leave me if it ends up with a Caselabs + full custom water loop. Help stop me from going that route oh wise ones!


I cannot wait till I can afford the 21:9 ratio 34" LG 34UM95 3440-1440 resolution monitor...I envy you.
So far the best price I have seen was 899$ at B&H but I heard it went up to 999$..Amzon also has it for $999
I like it way better then a 4k monitor since it has only 2.4 times the pixels as a 1080p display, not 4x the pixels.
I think my 4.6ghz+ 2600k and SLI'e 770 classified 4gb cards will deal with it just fine.


----------



## vargus14

BTW did you get the monitor yet. If so what are your thoughts on it. I already know its awesome...just want to know how awesome and the inputs it has.
Frame rates at the resolution in games would be nice to see also.
Thanks.


----------



## KoNLaR

Hey just got my 780 Classified and would like some help/tips for overclocking.
Here's my validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2s9mr/


I've flashed the bios to *Revision 4 skyn3t bios 780 Classified "NO Ti"* aswell








ASIC Quality = 67,7%

My specs:
Motherboard: ASUS P8Z77-V PRO
CPU: Intel i5 2500K @ 4,5GHz
Cooler: Cooler Master V8
RAM: Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB CL11 1866MHz
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
Power Supply: Corsair CS650M

As you can see I only got a 650 Watt power supply so whats the max power limit I should use, also need help with what voltage I need in order to get the most out of my GPU.

If someone could help it would be really appriciated as I havent been doing much overclocking on graphics cards before aswell as benchmarking.

Here's a quick benchmark I did in Valley with no overclock (other than what the custom bios is running at which is 1110MHz)


----------



## Corndart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vargus14*
> 
> BTW did you get the monitor yet. If so what are your thoughts on it. I already know its awesome...just want to know how awesome and the inputs it has.
> Frame rates at the resolution in games would be nice to see also.
> Thanks.


Haven't received yet, paid $899, free shipping, no tax @BH. The estimated shipping date was 6/27 when the order was placed. There is quite a lengthy discussion about this monitor @ Hardforums if you're looking for feedback now.


----------



## DeadLink

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/767r8/

Add me up!!!

Also I sound like a complete idiot asking this but how in the heck do I get the EVGA Classified Controller to work?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/767r8/
> 
> Add me up!!!
> 
> Also I sound like a complete idiot asking this but how in the heck do I get the EVGA Classified Controller to work?


i assume you meant voltage controller. Try flashing your ln2 bios, if havn't done so, with 3rd party (unofficial). Skyn3t is arguably the most popular out there. You might have to reinstall drivers though. Then you should be able exhaust its full potential. Use PX to set clock/fan, then voltage ctrl to set desired voltage. Just take it easy on the voltage. Again, do this in your own risk


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i assume you meant voltage controller. Try flashing your ln2 bios, if havn't done so, with 3rd party (unofficial). Skyn3t is arguably the most popular out there. You might have to reinstall drivers though. Then you should be able exhaust its full potential. Use PX to set clock/fan, then voltage ctrl to set desired voltage. Just take it easy on the voltage. Again, do this in your own risk


Yes you are correct, as the question states it does not work. I have the app running and check that the increase sticks and it does. But does not increase as you can see in the screen shot (Lamens) I set the setting and it does not apply. Already flashed LN2 was the first thing I did to use the better bios.

What I also noticed was this.

EVGA 780 Ti Classified P0 State - bench bios rev 1

[*] skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BD-official
[*] Version 80.80.34.01.80 official by skyn3t
[*] Base core clock 1084.5 Mhz
[*] Boost disable
[*] 3d voltage adjustable
[*] 1.212v Unlocked
[*] Fan Idle 20%
[*] Fan bumped to 100%
[*] *Default power target 100% 600w by 200% slide 900w for PX*

[*] skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BE-official
[*] Version 80.80.34.01.80 official by skyn3t
[*] Base core clock 1019.5 Mhz
[*] Boost Enable
[*] 3d voltage adjustable
[*] 1.212v Unlocked
[*] Fan Idle 20%
[*] Fan bumped to 100%
[*] Default power target 100% 600w by 200% slide 900w for PX

My power target does not read 200% as the maximum 150% is mine. I have read through here and don't see that if I should be using MSI or PrX for best results. It would seem that I may have a different bios possibly?


----------



## Kimir

NO app report GPU voltage correctly. You must use a DMM when it come to go past 1.212v.


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> NO app report GPU voltage correctly. You must use a DMM when it come to go past 1.212v.


What about the power target does that also not display correctly? User error?


----------



## vargus14

I have yet to flask my pair of 4gb 770 classified cards with ACX coolers. They are performing admirably mated TO MY 3.5YRD OLD 4733MHZ 2600K 102.9x46 @1.360v IN P67-UD4-B3 MOTHERBOARD...SORRY CAPS.

Anyway a link for the best Skynet bios for my 4gb 770 classy's would be nice to have.

Besides replacing my 3.5yr old SLIed 560ti cards withe the 770 classifieds the only other thing I did just recently was upgrade my poor original 60gb Corsair force drive with a 128gb kingston.

Also I would like to note I am on air cooling only in a haf922 Case with both side and the rear 120mm AIO fans are exhausts....Everything else is intake. I had to use the side panel fans as exhaust since the ACX cooler blow all the hoit air out of the side of the cards facing the side panel and when the panel fans were on intake it made a dead spot and temps rose 20c easy compared to exhaust.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> What about the power target does that also not display correctly? User error?


Skyn3t must have copy/pasted part of the readme file from is v1 bios, because 150% is actually the max he set on those rev.2 bioses.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Yes you are correct, as the question states it does not work. I have the app running and check that the increase sticks and it does. But does not increase as you can see in the screen shot (Lamens) I set the setting and it does not apply. Already flashed LN2 was the first thing I did to use the better bios.
> 
> ...
> My power target does not read 200% as the maximum 150% is mine. I have read through here and don't see that if I should be using MSI or PrX for best results. It would seem that I may have a different bios possibly?


No, i think you're fine. Like what Kimir said above, you must use DMM to get the actual voltage. GPU-Z DOES display the voltage readout but i doubt it's accurate. It's ok if you don't have any tool handy, you should get stable OC as you increase voltage. Just be watchful of the temp. You'll hit a point where air cooling won't be enough.


----------



## 88hurst

So today I decided to updated to the newly released nvidia drivers. Well I had nothing but trouble, driver would quit responding as soon as I started BF4. I tried the whole clean install with ddu, but nothing seemed to work. Finally I decided to flash my stock BIOS back from the Skyn3t BIOS and then everything started working properly again. Now for the good part, my card always seemed to max out at 1228 with 1.212v with the Skyn3t BIOS. Well now with the factory BIOS my card is boosting on it's own to 1313! Not sure what to say, but I'm a happy person right now! Oh yeah, I'm running a 780 ti classified hydrocopper


----------



## Brave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> My advice to you is to read, read, and read more. I, like many, prefer skyn3t r4. An asic score is just an estimate not doctrine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to know is to start bumping them up and see how you do. Regardless of how high you can get them...you have 2 780ti's!! Who gives a schmikey how high you can go anyway! You're all set for gaming for years. Just start playing around and have fun while you're doing it.










thats the plan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Do NOT use Rev 4 with 780 Ti Classified! They are meant for 780 Classified. Rev 2 is the most up to date Ti Bios from Skyn3t. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DO NOT INSTALL REV 4 ON YOUR 780Tis.


Thanks for the feed back guys, I'll have to dig deeper through the forum, we have the FTW2002, XTi, skyn3t rev1 and 2 (boost and non boost). Does anyone have a preference for a "everyday-er" not just a benching one. What are the fundamental differences between them

Thanks


----------



## DeadLink

Critique please.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> No, i think you're fine. Like what Kimir said above, you must use DMM to get the actual voltage. GPU-Z DOES display the voltage readout but i doubt it's accurate. It's ok if you don't have any tool handy, you should get stable OC as you increase voltage. Just be watchful of the temp. You'll hit a point where air cooling won't be enough.


80C seems to be top.


----------



## KoNLaR

I will try posting again cause It seemed no one saw my post









After using some time overclocking I didnt manage to do more than +100 MHz on the Core - Total of 1210MHz and +596MHz on the memory, even adding 5 MHz would cause Valley to crash... I tried a higher power limit, but with no luck cause it wasn't stable and would crash on the start of valley.

*Could I get some help with what power limit I should use + what voltage settings to maybe push it a bit furthur while keeping within the limit of my power supply of 650 Watt.*

I've flashed the bios to Revision 4 skyn3t bios 780 Classified "NO Ti"
ASIC Quality = 67,7%

My specs:
Motherboard: ASUS P8Z77-V PRO
CPU: Intel i5 2500K @ 4,5GHz
Cooler: Cooler Master V8
RAM: Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB CL11 1866MHz
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
Power Supply: Corsair CS650M

Or are there other limiting factors here which has nothing to do with the power supply? Motherboard or CPU bottlenecking the card? Bios not optimized?


----------



## Jimhans1

Try putting memory back to +0 and try to increase the core clock, always find your max core clock before you do your memory.


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Try putting memory back to +0 and try to increase the core clock, always find your max core clock before you do your memory.


I've tried setting 0 memory and then +110 Core but still valley crashes on start. I will try going back to the stock bios and see if that makes a difference cause it should be able to go further. Ive seen a video which shows you dont need more then 450W power supply (With no overclock on the GPU) so 650 should atleast allow for some overclocking more than 1210MHz, unless I got the ****tiest card EVGA made xD

But I also have the Classified Controller Installed, what voltages do you reckon I should use or do the power limit take care of everything and should I leave the Controller on Auto?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> I've tried setting 0 memory and then +110 Core but still valley crashes on start. I will try going back to the stock bios and see if that makes a difference cause it should be able to go further. Ive seen a video which shows you dont need more then 450W power supply (With no overclock on the GPU) so 650 should atleast allow for some overclocking more than 1210MHz, unless I got the ****tiest card EVGA made xD
> 
> But I also have the Classified Controller Installed, what voltages do you reckon I should use or do the power limit take care of everything and should I leave the Controller on Auto?


What is your current voltage? I am unable to get to +104 (always said to increase in +13 Intervals as the jumps only increase at 13mhz at a time) on my TIs, without increasing voltage in the classified voltage tool.

Try start at +65 and seeing where you crash on the core, prior to assuming you can just to +104-117 from the start. Ignore videos on what can be done and what videos say are absolutely possible, because your card isn't from the video, and neither is your PSU, MoBo or CPU, so your card isn't the only thing that changed.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> I will try posting again cause It seemed no one saw my post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After using some time overclocking I didnt manage to do more than +100 MHz on the Core - Total of 1210MHz and +596MHz on the memory, even adding 5 MHz would cause Valley to crash... I tried a higher power limit, but with no luck cause it wasn't stable and would crash on the start of valley.
> 
> *Could I get some help with what power limit I should use + what voltage settings to maybe push it a bit furthur while keeping within the limit of my power supply of 650 Watt.*
> 
> I've flashed the bios to Revision 4 skyn3t bios 780 Classified "NO Ti"
> ASIC Quality = 67,7%
> 
> My specs:
> Motherboard: ASUS P8Z77-V PRO
> CPU: Intel i5 2500K @ 4,5GHz
> Cooler: Cooler Master V8
> RAM: Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB CL11 1866MHz
> SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
> Power Supply: Corsair CS650M
> 
> Or are there other limiting factors here which has nothing to do with the power supply? Motherboard or CPU bottlenecking the card? Bios not optimized?


I highly doubt its your power supply, im on 650W as well and im rocking a 1.35v @ 1387mhz going good. Passes all benchmarks. I think just some cards cant clock as high as others? I have a pretty high over volt on a 780 classified. I think it might just be your GPU silicon, just didnt get lucky.

Have you tried cranking the voltage? sometimes you just need to add some voltage if you can get some good cooling on the VRM's.


----------



## KoNLaR

I havent really touched the Classified Controller as Im not sure what voltage to run, but I will try what you're running then and see how far I can go. But what power limit do you use, are you on a custom bios with unlocked power limit or just the 2nd EVGA Bios?

My Voltage have just been on Auto and Ive had the power limit at 108% because 100% is suppose to be 600W and then +8% will be 48W if my math is correct









But thanks for all help so far +Rep to all who helps me, really appriciate it. When I get home I will play a bit more around with voltages and stuff and see if it can go further, hopefully it can as 1210MHz is a pretty dissappointing result in my opinion







Especially when I see people hit 1.3 and 1.4GHz ...

But what is you ASIC Quality? Cause from what I read it can determine how good you GPU is and its ability to overclock
(although also read its not always 100% accurate and can be misleading)


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> I havent really touched the Classified Controller as Im not sure what voltage to run, but I will try what you're running then and see how far I can go. But what power limit do you use, are you on a custom bios with unlocked power limit or just the 2nd EVGA Bios?
> 
> My Voltage have just been on Auto and Ive had the power limit at 108% because 100% is suppose to be 600W and then +8% will be 48W if my math is correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thanks for all help so far +Rep to all who helps me, really appriciate it. When I get home I will play a bit more around with voltages and stuff and see if it can go further, hopefully it can as 1210MHz is a pretty dissappointing result in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when I see people hit 1.3 and 1.4GHz ...
> 
> But what is you ASIC Quality? Cause from what I read it can determine how good you GPU is and its ability to overclock
> (although also read its not always 100% accurate and can be misleading)


My ASIC is at 79%.

I dont feel like it really reflects well as my GTX 670FTW was a 63% ASIC and it was a beast overclocker, i had it at 1293mhz at 1.212v.

Heres a run i did with 1363mhz but right now its at 1387mhz at 1.38v. Ive even done benchmarks stable at 1.40v with the VRM's barely at 45C on load lol! Thankfully to my EK full waterblock though. On air i dont think id be able to rock 1.40v safely.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1663586



Im using Skyn3t rev 2 bios. Using Classified controller too. So yeah just bump the voltage past 1.212v and you'll probably start seeing results







Your PSU is more than capable of handling this OC. I also have a watercooled set up with an MCP35X 18W pump with 12 fans going off on radiators....


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> My ASIC is at 79%.
> 
> I dont feel like it really reflects well as my GTX 670FTW was a 63% ASIC and it was a beast overclocker, i had it at 1293mhz at 1.212v.
> 
> Heres a run i did with 1363mhz but right now its at 1387mhz at 1.38v. Ive even done benchmarks stable at 1.40v with the VRM's barely at 45C on load lol! Thankfully to my EK full waterblock though. On air i dont think id be able to rock 1.40v safely.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1663586
> 
> 
> 
> Im using Skyn3t rev 2 bios. Using Classified controller too. So yeah just bump the voltage past 1.212v and you'll probably start seeing results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your PSU is more than capable of handling this OC. I also have a watercooled set up with an MCP35X 18W pump with 12 fans going off on radiators....


Sorry for asking again but the power limit, what should it be then and how far you think I can put that? And is there any difference between the rev 2 bios and the rev 4 which I am using?


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Sorry for asking again but the power limit, what should it be then and how far you think I can put that? And is there any difference between the rev 2 bios and the rev 4 which I am using?


Uhm to be honest when i had the BIOS flashed the rev 2 was the latest at the time. I dont know what the rev 4 is set to. For me, i just set everything to max on MSI Afterburner and then clock from there and turn up the voltage. I think once you have the custom BIOS you can start overvolting, at least im almost sure ?

Mine is at rev 2 and i just put the power limit to the very max. On MSI Afterburner it says 287%, i have a +284 core clock offset, and a +892 memory offset

GPU core is at 1.35v and VMem voltage is set to 1.75v

VRM's dont get past 45C on load.


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Uhm to be honest when i had the BIOS flashed the rev 2 was the latest at the time. I dont know what the rev 4 is set to. For me, i just set everything to max on MSI Afterburner and then clock from there and turn up the voltage. I think once you have the custom BIOS you can start overvolting, at least im almost sure ?
> 
> Mine is at rev 2 and i just put the power limit to the very max. On MSI Afterburner it says 287%, i have a +284 core clock offset, and a +892 memory offset
> 
> GPU core is at 1.35v and VMem voltage is set to 1.75v
> 
> VRM's dont get past 45C on load.


Holy crap thats a high power limit, it says 200% is suppose to be 900W and you also had a 650 Watt power supply.
Also the max I can set in Presicion X is 200% Power limit so I will try that then + Upping the voltage and increasing the core clock. I bet I can also get a higher memory clock but didnt bother to go past +596.

Thanks for all help so far


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Holy crap thats a high power limit, it says 200% is suppose to be 900W and you also had a 650 Watt power supply.
> Also the max I can set in Presicion X is 200% Power limit so I will try that then + Upping the voltage and increasing the core clock. I bet I can also get a higher memory clock but didnt bother to go past +596.
> 
> Thanks for all help so far


I think its just the power limit.... not really what im setting the voltages to...

I have my voltage set to 1.38v and my 650W PSU can handle it.

So yeah.

I dont know why its set to that, im sure someone else who's really informed will chime in and add on to this.









It just works, and im not complaining..

Here's another run i did after doing an update to the most recent WHQL.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3140098? at 1381mhz on this one and a +600 on mem


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> I think its just the power limit.... not really what im setting the voltages to...
> 
> I have my voltage set to 1.38v and my 650W PSU can handle it.
> 
> So yeah.
> 
> I dont know why its set to that, im sure someone else who's really informed will chime in and add on to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just works, and im not complaining..
> 
> Here's another run i did after doing an update to the most recent WHQL.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3140098? at 1381mhz on this one and a +600 on mem


Nice, I see you also running a i5 2500K and Z77 and 650W power supply so we got similar setup even though you're watercooling it








Would it be to much to ask you to run a valley benchmark?







So I have something to compare to, I will download 3DMark if its free to compare that aswell


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Nice, I see you also running a i5 2500K and Z77 and 650W power supply so we got similar setup even though you're watercooling it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be to much to ask you to run a valley benchmark?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have something to compare to, I will download 3DMark if its free to compare that aswell


Heres my Valley run


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Heres my Valley run


Lol thats weird, you're running a higher clock on both the cpu and gpu and only getting 1 more frame then me, I got 75.5 with 1210MHz on Core and 3600MHz on Memory and running the processor at 4,5.
But the RAM I got is Kingston HyperX Beast which is running with CL9 Timings at 1866MHz if that makes the difference.

I would of expected a higher result with that overclock on the GPU atleast.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Lol thats weird, you're running a higher clock on both the cpu and gpu and only getting 1 more frame then me, I got 75.5 with 1210MHz on Core and 3600MHz on Memory and running the processor at 4,5.
> But the RAM I got is Kingston HyperX Beast which is running with CL9 Timings at 1866MHz if that makes the difference.
> 
> I would of expected a higher result with that overclock on the GPU atleast.


What OS are you using? Win 7 or 8.1?

I noticed that my scores are lower on 8.1 compared to 7. Though in-game i havent noticed a difference.

Not sure what to make out of it.

This Benchmark is highly GPU bound though, so i doubt its the RAM.


----------



## KoNLaR

Im running Windows 8.1 x64

If you could either use faster timings and higher clock on the ram and run it again and see if there is a difference, cause this doesn't make sense to me xD


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Im running Windows 8.1 x64
> 
> If you could either use faster timings and higher clock on the ram and run it again and see if there is a difference, cause this doesn't make sense to me xD


Hmm not sure either.

I just ran a +300 offset for a 1410mhz on core and 7600 ish on memory and got this:


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> I havent really touched the Classified Controller as Im not sure what voltage to run, but I will try what you're running then and see how far I can go. But what power limit do you use, are you on a custom bios with unlocked power limit or just the 2nd EVGA Bios?
> 
> My Voltage have just been on Auto and Ive had the power limit at 108% because 100% is suppose to be 600W and then +8% will be 48W if my math is correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thanks for all help so far +Rep to all who helps me, really appriciate it. When I get home I will play a bit more around with voltages and stuff and see if it can go further, hopefully it can as 1210MHz is a pretty dissappointing result in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when I see people hit 1.3 and 1.4GHz ...
> 
> But what is you ASIC Quality? Cause from what I read it can determine how good you GPU is and its ability to overclock
> (although also read its not always 100% accurate and can be misleading)


On Stock voltage, I am getting just under 1200mhz or so.. I don't remember exactly, but I will look back through my Benchmarks and see if I can pick out the stock settings, where I couldn't bump the power.

To get to 1379mhz, I am running 1.375v on the classy controller (Ti DOES NOT translate that over as what is actually running though) and on a MultiMeter, I find that I am running about 1.405v or somewhere near that. I also am running 3 cards, and ASICs will be in a picture below. I have a post from a while back as to which ASICs are best to follow... (link is clickable) and how you should work those in to overclocking... I can overclock much higher running one card on a 1500w PSU than two, and when I run two, I connect one card to a separate PSU to reduce strain on the main unit.

ASICs;


I am running the Modified EVGA bios that was released in February(?) time frame. I will be running the SkyNet Rev 2, if I can figure out what is causing my black screens when it is installed on the cards. I have a new PSU, so I am hoping that was the issue and it is now fixed.

I have gone up to 1.42v on the cards (classy tool, not actual) and seen very little extra gain out of my card. I am not sure what my limitation is, but I have a new CPU and MoBo inbound, and hope to push these cards pretty hard.

Try bumping your power target up slowly as well. 5% at a time, or maybe even less, shouldn't be too bad. You have to imagine, you are thinking a 650w PSU, you are trying to get to approx 648w with a 108% Power Target, but there is still the other components drawing on your PSU. Your output will boost a little under strain. I have seen a lot of people say that an 800w helps, but I am not sure, as I started with big PSUs and have stayed in the high numbers. My smallest Benching PSU is a 1050w.. the smallest I have ever owned is a 500w, and it does nothing but stock everything and I won't attempt to get anything else out of it.


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> On Stock voltage, I am getting just under 1200mhz or so.. I don't remember exactly, but I will look back through my Benchmarks and see if I can pick out the stock settings, where I couldn't bump the power.
> 
> To get to 1379mhz, I am running 1.375v on the classy controller (Ti DOES NOT translate that over as what is actually running though) and on a MultiMeter, I find that I am running about 1.405v or somewhere near that. I also am running 3 cards, and ASICs will be in a picture below. I have a post from a while back as to which ASICs are best to follow... (link is clickable) and how you should work those in to overclocking... I can overclock much higher running one card on a 1500w PSU than two, and when I run two, I connect one card to a separate PSU to reduce strain on the main unit.
> 
> ASICs;
> 
> 
> I am running the Modified EVGA bios that was released in February(?) time frame. I will be running the SkyNet Rev 2, if I can figure out what is causing my black screens when it is installed on the cards. I have a new PSU, so I am hoping that was the issue and it is now fixed.
> 
> I have gone up to 1.42v on the cards (classy tool, not actual) and seen very little extra gain out of my card. I am not sure what my limitation is, but I have a new CPU and MoBo inbound, and hope to push these cards pretty hard.
> 
> Try bumping your power target up slowly as well. 5% at a time, or maybe even less, shouldn't be too bad. You have to imagine, you are thinking a 650w PSU, you are trying to get to approx 648w with a 108% Power Target, but there is still the other components drawing on your PSU. Your output will boost a little under strain. I have seen a lot of people say that an 800w helps, but I am not sure, as I started with big PSUs and have stayed in the high numbers. My smallest Benching PSU is a 1050w.. the smallest I have ever owned is a 500w, and it does nothing but stock everything and I won't attempt to get anything else out of it.


Well Aesthethc here has a 650W power supply aswell and has well over 200% in power limit so I feel the limit hasnt much to say really, I will just see if I can even go any higher than 1210Mhz and play around with the voltages. But Watch Dogs came out today, so might not spend to much time thinking about the overclocking part









Anyways thanks for you help and I will report back after Ive tried different settings, will do some more valley runs


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Well Aesthethc here has a 650W power supply aswell and has well over 200% in power limit so I feel the limit hasnt much to say really, I will just see if I can even go any higher than 1210Mhz and play around with the voltages. But Watch Dogs came out today, so might not spend to much time thinking about the overclocking part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways thanks for you help and I will report back after Ive tried different settings, will do some more valley runs


Don't take my word and experience as what you will find to work. That is just my situation and how things work for me  Also, if you are running the NEWEST drivers (released in the last 24 hours, Valley is reported to Crash and Artifact severely, so try heaven or firestrike)

As far as watch dogs, I am hearing pretty silly things about it so far, and how it is functioning. When you update, if you have played WDs as well, please give a little insight with your thoughts please.

I have it downloaded, and will not begin to play for a few more weeks, due to extenuating circumstances (IE, not having all of my components currently installed :sadface


----------



## DeadLink

Anyone use catzilla as a tool?


----------



## vargus14

Hiya fellas, and and ladies...Here is my Heaven Valley 1.0 Benchmark with my full system specs. The CPU can go faster "5+ GHZ" but I need a slightly better cooler since I am using a 3.5 year old H-50 with 2 Cougar Vortex 120mm fans in a Push Pull setup. Once I get a H-80i or something better or winter is here this is about as fast as I like to run my CPU since I have a little rule of not breaking 70c ever if I can help it









Ok here is my 3.5 year old 2600k at 4635 MHZ 103x45 @1.368v with a Gigabyte P67-UD4-B3 MB 8GB ddr3 1600 Cas 9 Vengence memory Powered by a Corsair TX850 PSU.

Graphics horsepower comes from 2 slightly overclocked EVGA 4GB gtx 770 classified Cooled cards using EVGA precision with +65 on the cores and +319 on the memory.
Primary card ASIC rating is 92.4% letting it run at 1332mhz on the core and 1912.5 on the memory according to GPUZ with temps topping at 70c
Secondary card ASIC rating is only 77.7% letting it run at 1267.3mhz on the core and 1912.5 on the memory according to GPUZ with temps topping at 59c

I ran the Heaven Benchmark at the Extreme HD setting with 8xAA @1920-1080p Heaven reported my primary core speed at 1371mhz and the secondary card at 1345mhz which I know is wrong. The above GPUZ speeds are correct.

AVERAGE FRAME RATE 96.5 fps
SCORE 4037

Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0

FPS:
96.5
Score:
4037
Min FPS:
37.7
Max FPS:
173.3
System

Platform:
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3501MHz) x4 Actual speed 4635 mhz
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 9.18.13.3788 (4095MB) x2
Settings

Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset
Extreme HD
Powered by UNIGINE Engine
Unigine Corp. © 2005-2013

So what do you all think ? Am I getting the most out of my cards or should I flash my LN2 bios with the best SKYNET Bios ROM file or what







If I should flash them what file do you PRO's rec??
Seriously what Bios ROM file should I use with my ACX coolers....no funds for water on my cards








Thank you all very much ahead of time.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Anyone use catzilla as a tool?


I use Catzilla, but the results aren't all that amazing due to it pretty much giving random scores.. Like the Number 1 user have a score 10x's that of the next person... Check out the "post your Catzilla Scores" and "Catzilla Top 30" Threads. Most of the Users on the top 30 are Classy users right now anyway.


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Don't take my word and experience as what you will find to work. That is just my situation and how things work for me  Also, if you are running the NEWEST drivers (released in the last 24 hours, Valley is reported to Crash and Artifact severely, so try heaven or firestrike)
> 
> As far as watch dogs, I am hearing pretty silly things about it so far, and how it is functioning. When you update, if you have played WDs as well, please give a little insight with your thoughts please.
> 
> I have it downloaded, and will not begin to play for a few more weeks, due to extenuating circumstances (IE, not having all of my components currently installed :sadface


Yep same happened to me in Valley, loads of Artifacts although it didnt crash now if I went above 1210MHz








I just basiclly found out how the power limit works, even if you have 200% mine didnt use more then 120, avg around 110-115 so it doesnt matter what limit you set really.

I got to play around with the voltages a bit now and managed to do a stable run with 1345MHz @ 1.275V in the Classified Controller and 3700MHz on the Memory @ 1.65V (Didnt go higher as I don't see its necassary) Max temp. was also 80'C with 100% Fan speed. I tried to run higher but it resulted in higher temps + artifacts.



I got to play some Watch Dogs but I had problems with stuttering/lag spikes even with medium graphics. I don't know if its because I was on the stock bios. I installed the new drivers while I was on the custom bios, so could be cause of that. I will try again now with the Custom Bios which should have the new driver properly installed which was suppose to fix these issues.

My thoughts on the game itself so far after like 1 hour is that it can be a bit easy mode and probably become repetitive, also dont like the driving mechanics it doesnt feel sharp at all. Movement also just feels weird. But the story seems interesting


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Yep same happened to me in Valley, loads of Artifacts although it didnt crash now if I went above 1210MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just basiclly found out how the power limit works, even if you have 200% mine didnt use more then 120, avg around 110-115 so it doesnt matter what limit you set really.
> 
> I got to play around with the voltages a bit now and managed to do a stable run with 1345MHz @ 1.275V in the Classified Controller and 3700MHz on the Memory @ 1.65V (Didnt go higher as I don't see its necassary) Max temp. was also 80'C with 100% Fan speed. I tried to run higher but it resulted in higher temps + artifacts.
> 
> I got to play some Watch Dogs but I had problems with stuttering/lag spikes even with medium graphics. I don't know if its because I was on the stock bios. I installed the new drivers while I was on the custom bios, so could be cause of that. I will try again now with the Custom Bios which should have the new driver properly installed which was suppose to fix these issues.
> 
> My thoughts on the game itself so far after like 1 hour is that it can be a bit easy mode and probably become repetitive, also dont like the driving mechanics it doesnt feel sharp at all. Movement also just feels weird. But the story seems interesting


Give WD's Time. It just dropped today and we dont have the same equipment that it was tested on, so I am sure they will adjust fire and get it fixed up fairly soon. Hopefully sooner than DICE has done, but that is another beast entirely. Everyone is having troubles with the game, so it isn't you.

Even after bumping your voltage a little bit, the usage stayed about the same? I usually ignore the usage unless I am getting throttling.. I just set it to max and leave it there. I focus on the core throttle, temps and how everything is looking on the functional level when it comes to artifacts. If I see a couple, I ESC the program and reset. Running 2 cards, I made it to 1405 a couple of times, but my score stayed the same. Dropped 13mhz and score remained, so I figured I had found my wall at 1379 and I remained happy there every since. Once I reinstall the new mobo and CPU, I will test them out, then install the Classies and start testing.


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Give WD's Time. It just dropped today and we dont have the same equipment that it was tested on, so I am sure they will adjust fire and get it fixed up fairly soon. Hopefully sooner than DICE has done, but that is another beast entirely. Everyone is having troubles with the game, so it isn't you.
> 
> Even after bumping your voltage a little bit, the usage stayed about the same? I usually ignore the usage unless I am getting throttling.. I just set it to max and leave it there. I focus on the core throttle, temps and how everything is looking on the functional level when it comes to artifacts. If I see a couple, I ESC the program and reset. Running 2 cards, I made it to 1405 a couple of times, but my score stayed the same. Dropped 13mhz and score remained, so I figured I had found my wall at 1379 and I remained happy there every since. Once I reinstall the new mobo and CPU, I will test them out, then install the Classies and start testing.


It ran a bit better now on custom bios + the overclock. Yeah, I do believe they will improve it, but im just giving you my thoughts of how it is now







One thing I hope they patch is the driving, it awful...

I haven't really checked my usage, but I will next time I play to see if its stable or having drops.

EDIT: With no overclock usage is going up and down on Watch Dogs so guess it the game code doing it...


----------



## seanp2501

oh my goodness bless you people for posting loaded latest drivers and tons of artifacts in valley (well not tons but totally noticeable went to vga 1080p from my 1440 qnix thought i had broken my beloved classy saw the same and no artifacts in other tests so just ignored it...whew....

watchdog has been updated as well bout to try in 1440p in 1440p i have had slight stutter even with latest nvidia


----------



## Doubleugee

My first Nvidia card ever (I used to have AMD's) the EVGA 780 TI Classified, with the FTW_2002 bios and Classy tool on 1.31250V, I managed to get this score in Unigine Valley.

Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0

FPS:
81.4
Score:
3407
Min FPS:
33.6
Max FPS:
144.6
System

Platform:
Windows 8 (build 9200) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3399MHz) x4
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 9.18.13.3788/Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000 10.18.10.3412 (3072MB) x1
Settings

Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1067 8xAA windowed
Preset
Custom
Quality
Ultra
Powered by UNIGINE Engine
Unigine Corp. © 2005-2013

Any one has other tips to get it even further? My temps are on 86 degrees celcius avarage on air cooling. Hope this is a good value. Or can be ramped up to about 95 degrees?

Let me know.


----------



## VSG

That is pretty good on air, you really need to get it cooler to go better. See if that 7800 MHz memory can be improved upon.


----------



## JySzE

Anyone else experiencing artifacts with the new drivers(337.88) in valley?

I rolled back (337.50) and didn't get any artifacts whatsoever..

Yes im overclocking:

Power Target: 150%
Temp Target: 95 (prioritized)
Clock: 1300
Mem Clock: 7400
Voltage: 1.212v

I am not using the Classy tool at all.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Anyone else experiencing artifacts with the new drivers(337.88) in valley?
> 
> I rolled back (337.50) and didn't get any artifacts whatsoever..
> 
> Yes im overclocking:
> 
> Power Target: 150%
> Temp Target: 95 (prioritized)
> Clock: 1300
> Mem Clock: 7400
> Voltage: 1.212v
> 
> I am not using the Classy tool at all.


It almost seems to be everyone. It is all over EVGA forums and has been mentioned here a few times. Valley is the only bench having this issue, so it is suggested to ignore that bench and try others.


----------



## hwoverclkd

same here...been experiencing artifacts on valley since i installed the new driver


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> It almost seems to be everyone. It is all over EVGA forums and has been mentioned here a few times. Valley is the only bench having this issue, so it is suggested to ignore that bench and try others.


Thanks for the info it freaked me out i just put my card under water and i was like what is happening...


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Took my 780 classy apart today to change out the TIM. All I can is wow! It's ridiculous how much TIM they apply from the factory. I swear there's enough for 3 or 4 cards worth. During Watch_Dogs my temps would hover around 76-80c. Now it's 70-73c. My card is 1228mhz @ 1.21v. 55-60% fan speed. I just leave it on auto fan.


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Took my 780 classy apart today to change out the TIM. All I can is wow! It's ridiculous how much TIM they apply from the factory. I swear there's enough for 3 or 4 cards worth. During Watch_Dogs my temps would hover around 76-80c. Now it's 70-73c. My card is 1228mhz @ 1.21v. 55-60% fan speed. I just leave it on auto fan.


Nice improvement







Although Im running around the same temps 70+ on 1356MHz @ 1.275V with just two 140mm fans in the front on a Fractal Design R4 and one 140mm as exhaust in the back.

I got a brand new card though and a Custom Fan Profile if that makes the difference









Edit: Lol ye saw now u said 60% fan speed, my custom fan profile is a bit more agressive so its running around the max rpm most of the time







Nevermind all I said then haha


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Nice improvement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although Im running around the same temps 70+ on 1356MHz @ 1.275V with just two 140mm fans in the front on a Fractal Design R4 and one 140mm as exhaust in the back.
> 
> I got a brand new card though and a Custom Fan Profile if that makes the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Lol ye saw now u said 60% fan speed, my custom fan profile is a bit more agressive so its running around the max rpm most of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind all I said then haha


lol yeah, significantly lower fan speeds. I really don't like the sound of it. I actually took it apart today with intentions of installing my Antec 620 AIO cooler I have just laying around. I have the Dwood bracket from when I had my gtx 670 modded. Was gonna take the heatplate off and put heatsinks where they were needed but I didn't have the right sized ones for the VRM, only the VRAM. I think I'm just gonna go with a copper shim so I keep the heatplate on.


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> lol yeah, significantly lower fan speeds. I really don't like the sound of it. I actually took it apart today with intentions of installing my Antec 620 AIO cooler I have just laying around. I have the Dwood bracket from when I had my gtx 670 modded. Was gonna take the heatplate off and put heatsinks where they were needed but I didn't have the right sized ones for the VRM, only the VRAM. I think I'm just gonna go with a copper shim so I keep the heatplate on.


I just game with a headset on all the time so I dont mind some extra noise which I dont notice for some extra performance, also the fans have a 12 year guarantee so it should handle running high rpm's


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Hey what's up awesome people?









Soon I'll be one of you, this is what I've just got.



what you guys think of this rig?

originally I was gonna wait for Devil's Canyon, but as most of you know it's not going to be released on June 2, it will be only announced at Computex and actual release date should be sometime in July if not September, and since I've got tired of playing waiting game and literally run out of my patience I just wend ahead and put my damn order, I've did lots of research before picking every single hardware piece you see in my order list, I'm planning later down the road replace Broadwell-K as they become available, I thought it could of been worth to wait for Computex to see if anything new drops but I figured out nothing game-changing is going to be released at Computex, the only thing I'd love to replace is the keyboard mouse, because originally I wanted to get this up-coming COUGAR 700M and 700K, but I think Corsair will do it just fine as well









any feedback/advice/suggestion is highly welcomed







you all have great day!


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Hey what's up awesome people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon I'll be one of you, this is what I've just got.
> 
> 
> 
> what you guys think of this rig?
> 
> originally I was gonna wait for Devil's Canyon, but as most of you know it's not going to be released on June 2, it will be only announced at Computex and actual release date should be sometime in July if not September, and since I've got tired of playing waiting game and literally run out of my patience I just wend ahead and put my damn order, I've did lots of research before picking every single hardware piece you see in my order list, I'm planning later down the road replace Broadwell-K as they become available, I thought it could of been worth to wait for Computex to see if anything new drops but I figured out nothing game-changing is going to be released at Computex, the only thing I'd love to replace is the keyboard mouse, because originally I wanted to get this up-coming COUGAR 700M and 700K, but I think Corsair will do it just fine as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any feedback/advice/suggestion is highly welcomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you all have great day!


Thats a lot of ram.

What will it all be used for..?


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Thats a lot of ram.
> 
> What will it all be used for..?


Indeed a lot I'm web developer, software engineer... the reason I've got so much RAM because I'll have 3 Linuxes running on VM alongside with Win8, I'll be doing penetration testings through one of the Linuxes, the other one for web development the other one for software engineering and Windows of course for gaming, I'll be doing a lot of database, mysql, serverside related dev/ tests along with running local webserver to test all my work followed by penetration testing, I'm using lots of software for development sentimentally so I'm sure these software will take up quite some amount of RAM, I definitely know that 16GB ram would be enough(but I'm sure it wouldn't leave much available after having all these opened up at once), but since I went all out I didn't want ram to come short at any scene, I'll also be gaming obviously, but the computer is mainly for working purposes.


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Indeed a lot I'm web developer, software engineer... the reason I've got so much RAM because I'll have 3 Linuxes running on VM alongside with Win8, I'll be doing penetration testings through one of the Linuxes, the other one for web development the other one for software engineering and Windows of course for gaming, I'll be doing a lot of database, mysql, serverside related dev/ tests along with running local webserver to test all my work followed by penetration testing, I'm using lots of software for development sentimentally so I'm sure these software will take up quite some amount of RAM, I definitely know that 16GB ram would be enough(but I'm sure it wouldn't leave much available after having all these opened up at once), but since I went all out I didn't want ram to come short at any scene, I'll also be gaming obviously, but the computer is mainly for working purposes.


Glad to see the amount you bought is justified.

Seen way to many people buy wayyy more than they need. Me included.


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Hey what's up awesome people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon I'll be one of you, this is what I've just got.
> 
> 
> 
> what you guys think of this rig?
> 
> originally I was gonna wait for Devil's Canyon, but as most of you know it's not going to be released on June 2, it will be only announced at Computex and actual release date should be sometime in July if not September, and since I've got tired of playing waiting game and literally run out of my patience I just wend ahead and put my damn order, I've did lots of research before picking every single hardware piece you see in my order list, I'm planning later down the road replace Broadwell-K as they become available, I thought it could of been worth to wait for Computex to see if anything new drops but I figured out nothing game-changing is going to be released at Computex, the only thing I'd love to replace is the keyboard mouse, because originally I wanted to get this up-coming COUGAR 700M and 700K, but I think Corsair will do it just fine as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any feedback/advice/suggestion is highly welcomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you all have great day!


Thats a good mouse and keyboard you have so shouldnt worry about that, but I think you should either have waited for 4790K or just went with a 4770K so you can overclock the cpu. 4770K is basiclly the same as the 4790K just a higher clock, and 4790K will overclock a bit higher aswell but thats about it. Is it because you dont wanna spend money on a CPU Cooler you went for the 4790?


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Glad to see the amount you bought is justified.
> 
> Seen way to many people buy wayyy more than they need. Me included.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Hey what's up awesome people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon I'll be one of you, this is what I've just got.
> 
> 
> 
> what you guys think of this rig?
> 
> any feedback/advice/suggestion is highly welcomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you all have great day!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Glad to see the amount you bought is justified.
> 
> Seen way to many people buy wayyy more than they need. Me included.


sure







even though I'm not on budget but still like to spend my money for a good reason, these days people buy everything that is overkill but they just simply want to have it regardless purpose of use.
in reality if you aren't into content creation environment 8GB ram should be more than enough for most people, but as it seems everybody jumps ahead and purchase 16GB ram, ah... after putting the order only the hardest part left to be done, WAITING! even tho I chose ultra mega super-puper fastest shipping it won't arrive until end of the next week I guess, gotta wait to see


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Thats a good mouse and keyboard you have so shouldnt worry about that, but I think you should either have waited for 4790K or just went with a 4770K so you can overclock the cpu. 4770K is basiclly the same as the 4790K just a higher clock, and 4790K will overclock a bit higher aswell but thats about it. Is it because you dont wanna spend money on a CPU Cooler you went for the 4790?


yes I've got a lot of positive feedback on this keyboard mouse, I like mechanical keyboard so that's the reason I actually went with it, what about Devil's Canyon I'd certainly love to get it... but you know sometimes this waiting can get frustrating, I had some i7 PC 4-5 years old and it broke down 2 years ago since then I'm using this slowass laptop that takes couple seconds to register a key I hit on the keyboard and I really got pissed off with it and said screw it! I'm just going to get whatever available now, because when you wait always something newer and better comes out, so this way you'd keep waiting forever, if I had some basic normal working computer I'd even wait for Haswell-E but since my only computer is this crappy 5 years old laptop and I can't bear with it no longer so ended up buying right now, what goes around 4770K I didn't buy it for quite some reasons(poor TIM and packaging which in it's turn results high temps and low OC) but this is only small partition of the reason I didn't get it, the main reason I didn't get it because it doesn't have VT-d Intel's technology that is critical for me(this technology only none-K variants have) and first time ever K-variant CPU was gonna have it which is Devil's Canyon, so since I didn't wait for it and I certainly needed VT-d for work purposes(penetration tests through linux installed on VM also running webserver and treat them as separate computers), so I was either going to go with 4770* or 4790*, so in this case I think there can't be argument that 4770 would be a better choice, and besides that I'm not really into benchmarking and overclocking. I think that would be quite shameful of me if I went with this rig and came short of liquid cooler







lol certainly that wasn't the case, after spending this much on PC 100$ here and there wouldn't make my life any comfortable







also... what I'm gonna do with 4790 is that I'm just gonna turn its turbo mode on at all times via BIOS so I'll have 4GHz speed at all times, and that speed is plenty for me since I don't do heavy-CPU depending tasks, also thanks for taking time and responding me, BTW my 2 female co-workers are Norwegian and they are awesome


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'd like to join the Classified Owner's Club ^_^ http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/z2vsq/

It's currently running at 1,228MHz core, and stock memory. No idea how it games overclocked yet, since I'm mainly focused on the team competition folding. Going to be interesting to see how far it can be pushed ^_^ With folding, so far the highest I've seen it is 198,606 PPD on a P13000, with a TPF of 6:01, but I'm aiming for at least 210k PPD if possible.

Tweaking for gaming will come later on.


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> 
> yes I've got a lot of positive feedback on this keyboard mouse, I like mechanical keyboard so that's the reason I actually went with it, what about Devil's Canyon I'd certainly love to get it... but you know sometimes this waiting can get frustrating, I had some i7 PC 4-5 years old and it broke down 2 years ago since then I'm using this slowass laptop that takes couple seconds to register a key I hit on the keyboard and I really got pissed off with it and said screw it! I'm just going to get whatever available now, because when you wait always something newer and better comes out, so this way you'd keep waiting forever, if I had some basic normal working computer I'd even wait for Haswell-E but since my only computer is this crappy 5 years old laptop and I can't bear with it no longer so ended up buying right now, what goes around 4770K I didn't buy it for quite some reasons(poor TIM and packaging which in it's turn results high temps and low OC) but this is only small partition of the reason I didn't get it, the main reason I didn't get it because it doesn't have VT-d Intel's technology that is critical for me(this technology only none-K variants have) and first time ever K-variant CPU was gonna have it which is Devil's Canyon, so since I didn't wait for it and I certainly needed VT-d for work purposes(penetration tests through linux installed on VM also running webserver and treat them as separate computers), so I was either going to go with 4770* or 4790*, so in this case I think there can't be argument that 4770 would be a better choice, and besides that I'm not really into benchmarking and overclocking. I think that would be quite shameful of me if I went with this rig and came short of liquid cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol certainly that wasn't the case, after spending this much on PC 100$ here and there wouldn't make my life any comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also... what I'm gonna do with 4790 is that I'm just gonna turn its turbo mode on at all times via BIOS so I'll have 4GHz speed at all times, and that speed is plenty for me since I don't do heavy-CPU depending tasks, also thanks for taking time and responding me, BTW my 2 female co-workers are Norwegian and they are awesome


That makes sense, with my 3770k the TIM was awful... And OC'ing on haswell is not the best either..

That's why i went with ivy.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









But even with its improved TIM. If your not going to be using a K cpu i don't see why its a big deal.

Im sure the improved TIM was directed to the OC'ers and doesn't effect the majority of people as much.

Stock speeds with even the original crap TIM usually wasn't ever going over 64c or even close to the TJmax with a Non K CPU.

Unless someone doesn't know how to apply thermal paste or has ridiculous ambient temps









Another argument can be the lower temps allow for a higher Turbo. Like the 4790*K*.

But your response is still valid since you are not going to be OC'ing. But imo i would of went with a K cpu so i will not be limited in the future.

Regardless congratz on the build you should take a pic of all of it and show us your finished product.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Thats a good mouse and keyboard you have so shouldnt worry about that, but I think you should either have waited for 4790K or just went with a 4770K so you can overclock the cpu. 4770K is basiclly the same as the 4790K just a higher clock, and 4790K will overclock a bit higher aswell but thats about it. Is it because you dont wanna spend money on a CPU Cooler you went for the 4790?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> That makes sense, with my 3770k the TIM was awful... And OC'ing on haswell is not the best either..
> 
> That's why i went with ivy.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But even with its improved TIM. If your not going to be using a K cpu i don't see why its a big deal.
> 
> Im sure the improved TIM was directed to the OC'ers and doesn't effect the majority of people as much.
> 
> Stock speeds with even the original crap TIM usually wasn't ever going over 64c or even close to the TJmax with a Non K CPU.
> 
> Unless someone doesn't know how to apply thermal paste or has ridiculous ambient temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another argument can be the lower temps allow for a higher Turbo. Like the 4790*K*.
> 
> But your response is still valid since you are not going to be OC'ing. But imo i would of went with a K cpu so i will not be limited in the future.
> 
> Regardless congratz on the build you should take a pic of all of it and show us your finished product.


Thanks for your response but one of the main reasons I ended up with none-K CPU was the Inte's VT-d technology which K-series CPUs don't have and besides that my job isn't really heavily CPU dependant, and this CPU will do fine for me for a year of half a year until Broadwell arrive and then I'll pick up one of these









Sure I'll take pics and then some and post it here so you guys can value/give some feedback on it, you've a great day


----------



## xliquidx

Add me to the list







Just got a 780 classy, re timmed it with some CLU idling at 20deg Celsius
Benches at 1240mhz at stock volts, will crank it soon


----------



## VSG

CLU won't behave nicely with the nickel heatsink on your card, so remember that in case you have to RMA.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> CLU won't behave nicely with the nickel heatsink on your card, so remember that in case you have to RMA.


I didn't know CLLU would give any issues on Nickel. It's meant for use between die and IHS, which is Nickel, so why would it


----------



## Tyhuynh

I use CLU on my classy. With the ek block


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I will be using CLLP on my EK blocks when I receive the Fujiploy ultra extreme thermal pads. I want to see if it helps at all.


----------



## xliquidx

Yes CLU works fine with Nickel blocks (essentially nickel covered copper). The only real thing you can't use it on is Aluminum. I think what he was trying to say is it's difficult to remove from the heatsink without leaving etch marks, but it can be done if you are careful. I would imagine it needs to be heated prior to removal with a heat gun or something like that so it returns to liquid form... I've used it on all my GPUs and it makes a noticeable difference. I used it on the heatspreader of my 4770k without delidding and it dropped at least 5 degrees off my temps

My 780 is currently sitting at 18 degrees in a Fractal R3 with all completely quiet fans at 20% fan speed, i'd say its knocked at least a few degrees off


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I don't have CLLU, so I don't know of about removing it. I have been using CLLP and just wipe it off when I am trying to clean. Have never left a mark or struggled to get it off, as it is still in liquid form when I removed the parts.


----------



## VSG

Just saw the replies to my earlier post here, yes I meant that adding CLU to a nickel heatsink or block will likely end up leaving some very telling signs. Skupples found out the hard way with the EK block he had.


----------



## JySzE

Anyone experiencing random crashes when the GPU makes your monitor into a complete solid color?

I run 2 monitors one for gaming and other for netflix or hardware monitoring software while gaming.

This is happening while i play Crysis 3.

And while gaming my screens turns brown(gaming monitor) and green(hardware monitoring monitor) randomly im assuming its my Gpu OC. But could it be the drivers? (337.88)


----------



## xliquidx

So far got this sucker benching at 1350 at 1.23v on air with temps 70 or under same with vrms. Haven't tried upping memory yet

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## xliquidx

Guys am I missing something here in Afterburner? I decided to switch from Precision to Afterburner for 64bit support, Precision didn't seem to apply clocks in 64bit applications which I know was a limitation. Afterburner does but limits my voltage to +100. Do I need to edit something in a cfg file? I was running 1.212 in Precision fine. I'm trying to avoid the classy tool at this stage for regular voltage limits


----------



## VSG

Afterburner treats the 780 Ti (any model other than MSI) as a non-reference card and doesn't give you extended voltage. You need the classy tool to go past 1.212v.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xliquidx*
> 
> Guys am I missing something here in Afterburner? I decided to switch from Precision to Afterburner for 64bit support, Precision didn't seem to apply clocks in 64bit applications which I know was a limitation. Afterburner does but limits my voltage to +100. Do I need to edit something in a cfg file? I was running 1.212 in Precision fine. I'm trying to avoid the classy tool at this stage for regular voltage limits


I stopped using Afterburner cause it won't even let my card to 1.21v.


----------



## JySzE

Switched driver to 337.50.

*-Tested the same OC on OCCT GPU:*

2305 Errors with 337.88 Drivers 15min

with 337.50 0 Errors 1 Hour

with 335.23 0 Errors 1 hour

*-Tested with Crysis 3:*

337.88: Crash after 3 hours no vsync everything maxed out

337.50/337.23 No crash after 3 hours no vysnc everything maxed out


----------



## gqneon

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5h9u2/

GPUZ validiation for 2 x 780 ti Classified / EK Waterblocks


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Switched driver to 337.50.
> 
> *-Tested the same OC on OCCT GPU:*
> 
> 2305 Errors with 337.88 Drivers 15min
> 
> with 337.50 0 Errors 1 Hour
> 
> with 335.23 0 Errors 1 hour
> 
> *-Tested with Crysis 3:*
> 
> 337.88: Crash after 3 hours no vsync everything maxed out
> 
> 337.50/337.23 No crash after 3 hours no vysnc everything maxed out


I was crashing as well on Crysis 3 with 337.88, not black/color screen but with error DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_REMOVED even at stock clock (with skyn3t bios on classy KPE). So I'm not the only one... Wonder if it affects other games, I haven't tried any since I was looking for highest core OC for daily, and Crysis 3 is good for that.


----------



## error-id10t

Watch_Dogs crashed for me on what "were" stable clocks/volts for anything else.. had to up the volts to fix it. Wonder if it is these new drivers, that's all I've tried obviously.


----------



## Sleepyluke

can any one link me to the standard gtx780ti bios , the newest one , so i can put my cards back to standard but the latest version of standard ?

thx for any help

update
i mean the bios for the L2 bios not the L1 bios as i have not flashed this, if you can not give me the newest bios for it then can you link me to the old one ?


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I was crashing as well on Crysis 3 with 337.88, not black/color screen but with error DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_REMOVED even at stock clock (with skyn3t bios on classy KPE). So I'm not the only one... Wonder if it affects other games, I haven't tried any since I was *looking for highest core OC for daily*, and Crysis 3 is good for that.


Exactly what i was doing. 337.50 and lower is the only stable driver for my OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Watch_Dogs crashed for me on what "were" stable clocks/volts for anything else.. had to up the volts to fix it. Wonder if it is these new drivers, that's all I've tried obviously.


Probably the drivers. Unless the drivers have made it possible for the gpu to be utilized more somewhere revealing instability.


----------



## Tyhuynh

The only problem I came across is my watch dogs crashes on ultra and high settings.


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Watch_Dogs crashed for me on what "were" stable clocks/volts for anything else.. had to up the volts to fix it. Wonder if it is these new drivers, that's all I've tried obviously.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> The only problem I came across is my watch dogs crashes on ultra and high settings.


Do you play crysis 3?


----------



## xliquidx

Wonder if these new drivers having issues with certain benches artifacting (e.g heaven/valley) is also related to your guys game crashes


----------



## hwoverclkd

I'm also having issues with the new driver, not just the valley artifacts but also game crashes on oc'd clocks where it ran fine on previous driver. Had to increase voltage by 2-4 steps. Hence, rolled back to 335.xx


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> can any one link me to the standard gtx780ti bios , the newest one , so i can put my cards back to standard but the latest version of standard ?
> 
> thx for any help
> 
> update
> i mean the bios for the L2 bios not the L1 bios as i have not flashed this, if you can not give me the newest bios for it then can you link me to the old one ?


it's all there on techpowerup website.
Edit:http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


----------



## Cerano

uhm guys i have a copy of watch dogs. does anyone want to take it off me?


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerano*
> 
> uhm guys i have a copy of watch dogs. does anyone want to take it off me?


definitely!


----------



## Cerano

i mean in terms of sell sorry


----------



## gqneon

So I installed the newest nvidia drivers today and ran some benches on my new pair of 780 ti classifieds to get some baseline benchmarks in SLI before flashing to skyn3t bios. I did this on both normal and ln2 bios to make sure everything was working fine. Then I flashed skyn3t bios with boost disabled. Was fine, but noticed I was hitting I instability and driver crashes at lower clocks and at 1.212v than on my pair of 780 ti SC editions. New cards, new parameters?

Again I'm just getting my baseline down to start more serious overclocking. But I took those stable settings over to valley to test out and I'm seeing artifacting like never before. I do a clean driver sweep from safe mode and reinstall my 3523 drivers (I believe, last solid working ones before beta came or before this release... March time frame.)

I can't enable SLI now! I click control panel, maximize 3d performance and OK, then black screen, flashing cursor in top left corner, then it just sits there on black screen.

It had to be a software issue. It feels like drivers. Plus I really really really don't want it to be a dying GPU since it's a total pain in the ass if it is. I'll have to drain my loop, remove this card from the array, pt the stock cooler back on and RMA it and hope for the best if so.

So I'm really trying to sort out of this is just a driver issue.

What else can I do?

**UPDATE**
Installed 3750 drivers, mid way through same flashing black cursor. Powered down removed pci-e connectors and reseated then because they are SO hard to connect/disconnect and I thought maybe they weren't seats well. Flipped over to normal BIOS, booted right up and was able to enter into SLI.

Powered down, put it into ln2 bios (back to skyn3ts bios), and bored fine and was already in SLI mode. Benchmarks, no problem. WTH?

I'm confused.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Do you play crysis 3?


No.. but BF4, Metro LL and Tombraider are up there with needing stable clocks. I don't know how Crysis3 would compare. Stable on all 3 with no artefacts obviously, still crashed Watch_Dogs.


----------



## HighTemplar

Well I guess I'm going to have to get back into this thread to OC my cards, since 4k 60hz is no easy task. I have 2 classified 780 Ti's, 2 reference 780 Ti's, and 1 780 Classified left.

I'm thinking that I might try to swap out the 2 780 Ti reference for 2 6GB 780 Ti's.

BF4 is not an issue with 3GB VRAM, but games like Watch Dogs worry me.

Originally I was one of the first here to get Quad Classifieds, then I sold 2 and later rebought 2 780 Ti reference that have been sitting in a box, and are past the date with which I could upgrade them via EVGA to 6GB.

So it's either I add blocks to the reference cards and slap them on, or sell the Reference cards for 6GB Kingpin cards and use the same blocks off of the 2 that are in my system atm

I'm thinking the difference in overclockability would not matter, as the ref cards are no slouch, and will do 1300mhz np, and in a 3-4 way SLI config, the VRAM will become the limiting factor well before the GPU horsepower, and would thus be a temporary stepping stone to hold off ones 4K needs until the 8xx series arrives.

I'm guessing that 3GB should be enough temporarily until the 8xx series hits with higher amounts of VRAM.

4K hasn't been on Nvidia's mind as of late, which is quite evident in the fact that the 4K Samsung monitor that I own didn't have proper single-tile (SST) support for SLI in the drivers until recently. However, I'm guessing that depending on the mem bus of the 8xx series (haven't looked), 6-8GB cards could be quite common.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerano*
> 
> i mean in terms of sell sorry


I have a copy of Assassin's Creed IV if you want to exchange.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I have a copy of Assassin's Creed IV if you want to exchange.


Be careful, the AC4 codes have an expiration date on them! Look at the bottom in the small print.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Be careful, the AC4 codes have an expiration date on them! Look at the bottom in the small print.


Just checked, still valid.


----------



## Jimhans1




----------



## Z0eff

Haven't visited this thread in quite a while - Am wondering something. Is EK's waterblock for the 780 classy compatible with a 780 ti classy card? Thanks!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Haven't visited this thread in quite a while - Am wondering something. Is EK's waterblock for the 780 classy compatible with a 780 ti classy card? Thanks!


Yes, and the Kingpin 780 TI aswell.


----------



## Z0eff

Thanks! I'll be upgrading from the 780 classy to 780 ti classy using my existing waterblock. That'll save me a lot of headaches!


----------



## superV

guys i don't understand compression fittings sizes us/eu.
my hydro copper has 2x3/8 and 2x1/2. but in eu sizes wich are they ??? 10/13mm 10/16mm 11/16mm 13/16mm 13/19mm









now i have installed the small ones


----------



## Kimir

For 10/13mm (3/8" - 1/2")
For 10/16mm (3/8" - 5/8")
For 12/16mm (7/16" - 5/8")
For 13/19mm (1/2" - 3/4")


----------



## Darklyspectre

I kinda hope corsiar makes a HG10 that fits the classy 780Ti. I am still doubting if I should buy a whole custom loop even though I am buying a whole next build in january next year.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> For 10/13mm (3/8" - 1/2")
> For 10/16mm (3/8" - 5/8")
> For 12/16mm (7/16" - 5/8")
> For 13/19mm (1/2" - 3/4")


sorry man but i still don't understand how can it be For 10/16mm (3/8" - 5/8") if i have 2x3/8 and 2x1/2 ?


----------



## Kimir

I'm not familiar at all with imperial units, this was copied from compression fitting page of EK webshop.
But (2 3/8) inches = 6.0325 centimeters and (2 1/2) inches = 6.35 centimeters, are you sure you don't have 3/8" - 1/2"?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm not familiar at all with imperial units, this was copied from compression fitting page of EK webshop.
> But (2 3/8) inches = 6.0325 centimeters and (2 1/2) inches = 6.35 centimeters, are you sure you don't have 3/8" - 1/2"?


nope, i have 2 fittings with size of 3/8 and 2 fittings 1/2.

look here there is a photo : http://www.overclockers.com/evga-gtx780-classified-hydro-copper-waterblock-review


----------



## Kimir

Ah ok, then you can use 10/13mm tubing with the 3/8" fittings and 13/19mm with the 1/2" fittings. As I understand you have to look at the internal diameter of the tubing to correspond with the fittings.


----------



## xliquidx

Well finished up with overclocking mine on air, trying to stay under 1.25v i've come to the final clocks.
Unfortunately this older card has Elpida ram that wont go over 1600 which is a real shame but meh
Core is running at 1350 at 1.23v. Much further than this required > 1.25v. I had it looped on firestrike extreme for > 40 minutes, max temps were 80 VRM and 75 core, i'd say thats a nice place to sit since it will never get that hot gaming.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Ah ok, then you can use 10/13mm tubing with the 3/8" fittings and 13/19mm with the 1/2" fittings. As I understand you have to look at the internal diameter of the tubing to correspond with the fittings.


ok so then:
3/8"=10/13mm which i use now
1/2"=13/19mm which is larger tube.

if i use a larger tube it will be difference in temperatures ?


----------



## Kimir

If there is, it is minimal, see here. Pictures aren't working anymore but you have the tube diameters (ID) in imperial and metric in correlation with temperature.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> If there is, it is minimal, see here. Pictures aren't working anymore but you have the tube diameters (ID) in imperial and metric in correlation with temperature.


thanks bro for all info.
larger tubes only looks better and 1 degree less.


----------



## Blackops_2




----------



## szeged

stumbled across my favorite pic of my classy i took lol, still love it.


----------



## Blackops_2

Szeged that avatar....







i miss Crazy Jim

Nice pick btw









Oh just got the classy that i don't have the block on and put it in my system. I'm curious i know the clocks are supposed to boost to 1030mhz, but mine boost to 1137mhz? New driver installs, no OCing at all. Though i'm running afterburner instead of Evga's tool because i wont be OCing until i get this rig on water.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Szeged that avatar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i miss Crazy Jim
> 
> Nice pick btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh just got the classy that i don't have the block on and put it in my system. I'm curious i know the clocks are supposed to boost to 1030mhz, but mine boost to 1137mhz? New driver installs, no OCing at all. Though i'm running afterburner instead of Evga's tool because i wont be OCing until i get this rig on water.


That boost is normal.

My card supposed to boost to 1137Mhz(specs), but goes to 1189Mhz stock. The spec boost is just the guarantee, the rest is a bonus.


----------



## xliquidx

Is there any chance we could get the source code for the classy voltage tool?
I was hoping to somehow have a disclaimer that would then allow you to start this at startup and apply voltages
Was just a thought


----------



## Nizzen

Yes we need that! And with the same features as Evbot. Profiles etc.

..or never shut down the pc


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That boost is normal.
> 
> My card supposed to boost to 1137Mhz(specs), but goes to 1189Mhz stock. The spec boost is just the guarantee, the rest is a bonus.


Hmm i see. I had the same thing happen to a friends 760 for a PC i built for him. Boost clock was supposed to be 1100 but it would boost to 1200+. Anyhow I did have some weird issues with CS:GO, but played COH for an hour with no problems. Was thinking maybe the boost clock was the culprit, idk adjusted the fan curve and started using Precision X instead of AB, didn't have an issue since.

What's your voltage under boost? Mine is 1.51 IIRC which seems high from my standpoint but idk.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Hmm i see. I had the same thing happen to a friends 760 for a PC i built for him. Boost clock was supposed to be 1100 but it would boost to 1200+. Anyhow I did have some weird issues with CS:GO, but played COH for an hour with no problems. Was thinking maybe the boost clock was the culprit, idk adjusted the fan curve and started using Precision X instead of AB, didn't have an issue since.
> 
> What's your voltage under boost? Mine is 1.51 IIRC which seems high from my standpoint but idk.


The lowest voltage the Kingpin will load is 1.22v measured with a multimeter. Software reads like 1.15v or so.


----------



## Z0eff

In the OP of this thread I noticed that there's an "OC_Guide.pdf" file for the kingpin edition. Is this an official document? It states 1350Mhz for watercooling - Is that a guarantee that EVGA tests all kingpin editions to get to this clockspeed with sufficient cooling?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> In the OP of this thread I noticed that there's an "OC_Guide.pdf" file for the kingpin edition. Is this an official document? It states 1350Mhz for watercooling - Is that a guarantee that EVGA tests all kingpin editions to get to this clockspeed with sufficient cooling?


Even my old crappy Kingpin did 1350Mhz under water. Not 24/7 though.

Jacob said he hasn't seen a Kingpin not do 1250Mhz.


----------



## Kimir

Mine do 1215Mhz boost with just the 2 switches on.
Did 1345Mhz for a few hours until I crashed on Crysis 3, 1333 or 1320 is fine enough for daily tbh.


----------



## superV

i will try to make a chiller with antifreeze in loop,i hope to get the antifreeze at least at -20,but now i'm very worried about power consumption, my cooler master v850 can't handle my gtx 780 ti hydro copper over 1450 on core,i get psu power surge.what you think about a bit extreme cooling? or u happy on liquid/air cooling?


----------



## pingoat

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gcuy9/

Just picked one of these up and couldn't be happier. Shopping around for a water cooling system so atm I'm still on stock.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> In the OP of this thread I noticed that there's an "OC_Guide.pdf" file for the kingpin edition. Is this an official document? It states 1350Mhz for watercooling - Is that a guarantee that EVGA tests all kingpin editions to get to this clockspeed with sufficient cooling?


yes it came with all the kingpins I bought, but I saw some recent purchasers saying theres didn't come with one. But yes it's an official document. I don't think it's a guarantee but more a guideline and an honest one because most cards will reach those speeds.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes it came with all the kingpins I bought, but I saw some recent purchasers saying theres didn't come with one. But yes it's an official document. I don't think it's a guarantee but more a guideline and an honest one because most cards will reach those speeds.


Those speeds for casual gaming as well? Not just a one-off benchmark? I might just spend the extra for the kingpin edition.

I also saw that there are some switches on the card itself for voltages and for removing safeties. Are these unique to kingpin or is this possible with the "normal" 780 ti classy trough software?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Those speeds for casual gaming as well? Not just a one-off benchmark? I might just spend the extra for the kingpin edition.
> 
> I also saw that there are some switches on the card itself for voltages and for removing safeties. Are these unique to kingpin or is this possible with the "normal" 780 ti classy trough software?


I would have to say that most kingpins will be able to game at 1350mhz on water. I actually haven't gamed with any of mine so I can't speak to personal experience.

The kingpin is the only card with those switches. The voltage switches can be duplicated with the software voltage controller but the protection switches can only be duplicated with an evbot. Also the kingpin seems to have unlimited voltage control thru evbot while the ti classy is locked at about 1.55v.


----------



## VSG

Typical KPEs can game at higher clocks too but don't waste your money with the KPE if you are just gaming.

No software will turn off OCP/OVP but you can definitely raise voltages on the regular Classy.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I got my 780 classified earlier today to replace my 660s, and I'm looking forward to see what kind of overclock I can get out of the card. I have some reading up to do now.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I got my 780 classified earlier today to replace my 660s, and I'm looking forward to see what kind of overclock I can get out of the card. I have some reading up to do now.


Nice, let us know if you need any help.


----------



## Blackops_2

So benched Valley...and got some artifacting. Though again i haven't OCed anything. Precision X is reading 1137mhz/3000mhz while Valley is reading 1300mhz/3000mhz







i had some freezes in CS:GO last night as well. Though played an hour or two of COH and had no problem? Maybe i need to reinstall or repair drivers and try again? The CS:GO error i've never seen before. Game was running fine i just was frozen in place.

Or should i just downclock to 1046mhz target boost?

Reading up on Nvidia's GPU boost 2.0 that could be the culprit, i suppose i can just downclock. This is my first time dealing with boost as i had a reference 7970 that i ran at 1125/1575


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Nice, let us know if you need any help.


Hey strong, what you running these days? Doesn't look like you have updated the rig in your sig in a while.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Hey strong, what you running these days? Doesn't look like you have updated the rig in your sig in a while.


ya I have to update it. Honestly my computer is on a piece of armaflex. I have my rive be, 4930k and kingpin and 290x lightning. I just bought a dimastech bench and set it all up but after about 5 minutes I went back to the piece of armaflex on my desk, it really is the most comfortable way to bench for me. Since the first day I tried ln2 I haven't tried water cooling since. I still have enough parts for a loop though just in case. I sold all my fancy watercooling stuff and sth10 to focus on bench stuff.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> So benched Valley...and got some artifacting. Though again i haven't OCed anything. Precision X is reading 1137mhz/3000mhz while Valley is reading 1300mhz/3000mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had some freezes in CS:GO last night as well. Though played an hour or two of COH and had no problem? Maybe i need to reinstall or repair drivers and try again? The CS:GO error i've never seen before. Game was running fine i just was frozen in place.
> 
> Or should i just downclock to 1046mhz target boost?
> 
> Reading up on Nvidia's GPU boost 2.0 that could be the culprit, i suppose i can just downclock. This is my first time dealing with boost as i had a reference 7970 that i ran at 1125/1575


Artifacting at stock is worrisome. Valley is not displaying the right clocks. Precision X is. Boosting to 1,137MHz at stock is completely normal.

You might have a bad card, or it may be getting too hot? You wouldn't be the first person to ever get a card with a bad TIM job. Check your temps. If they are normal you may have to RMA the card.

Also you might want to try reinstalling the drivers after running DDU? Good luck and report back.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I would have to say that most kingpins will be able to game at 1350mhz on water. I actually haven't gamed with any of mine so I can't speak to personal experience.
> 
> The kingpin is the only card with those switches. The voltage switches can be duplicated with the software voltage controller but the protection switches can only be duplicated with an evbot. Also the kingpin seems to have unlimited voltage control thru evbot while the ti classy is locked at about 1.55v.


Hmm, are the protection switches interesting for me if I'm only overclocking to as much as I can game on using a water block? If not then I'm wondering if going for the kingpin version would be a waste of money.


----------



## VSG

Nah, they should be on for anything over ambient. Heck, I don't see a whole lot of use of it under LN2 either for this particular card but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Artifacting at stock is worrisome. Valley is not displaying the right clocks. Precision X is. Boosting to 1,137MHz at stock is completely normal.
> 
> You might have a bad card, or it may be getting too hot? You wouldn't be the first person to ever get a card with a bad TIM job. Check your temps. If they are normal you may have to RMA the card.
> 
> Also you might want to try reinstalling the drivers after running DDU? Good luck and report back.


Well i did buy it used, it isn't new, that said it hadn't been OCed. Seller did tell me he would help with an RMA if need be. I did have a weird installation error that said the driver couldn't install and that something else was installing, which it wasn't. Restarted and all of a sudden afterburner was reading the driver and it was supposedly installed.

What's too hot for a 780? Target for precision X is 79C though i've been hitting 70s while gaming. 77 benching. I suppose i could uninstall using DDU and then reinstall. I ran DDU when removing the AMD drivers from my 7970, rebooted, then shut down, and started back up and installed the new drivers. So far i have yet to have a problem in any game other than counter strike freezing, which hasn't happened since last night.

For right now going to go ahead and remove the driver and reinstall it.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I don't know if this is normal but I just ran firestorm extreme and I only scored 4664 at stock clocks. My two 660s in sli scored 4165 slightly overclocked. Granted my CPU is at its stock clocked, but I would of figured it would have scored higher.


----------



## Blackops_2

Well reinstalled, driver installation went fine. Valley still artifacts some and is reading the clocks wrong. As you can see valley is stating a 1333mhz/3000mhz core/memory clock. Weird. Though i haven't seen artifacts in Heaven or any game yet.


----------



## Kimir

Valley will always read the core frequency wrong, nothing you can do about it but being aware of it.


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Well reinstalled, driver installation went fine. Valley still artifacts some and is reading the clocks wrong. As you can see valley is stating a 1333mhz/3000mhz core/memory clock. Weird. Though i haven't seen artifacts in Heaven or any game yet.


Yeah valley has issue with the latest nvidia drivers artifacting, hopefully they fix it soon. Current 3dmark looping on firestrike extreme is a better test IMO.


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I don't know if this is normal but I just ran firestorm extreme and I only scored 4664 at stock clocks. My two 660s in sli scored 4165 slightly overclocked. Granted my CPU is at its stock clocked, but I would of figured it would have scored higher.


Yes I think this is normal. I was having similar scores. Once you start overclocking it will push it way up, I'm around 5550 now with core at 1350 and memory basically stock.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xliquidx*
> 
> Yes I think this is normal. I was having similar scores. Once you start overclocking it will push it way up, I'm around 5550 now with core at 1350 and memory basically stock.


Good to know, so far I have it up to 1267 on the core and it scored a little over 5100. I'm curious to see what I can get out of this card.


----------



## gatesmarch

Can someone please explain why Chrome constantly runs my GPU at 100% and is working my CPU as well, even after I close it. I have to find any Chrome processes in Task Manager and close them for it to drop back to normal. Yet IE, doesn't move the core clock at all??


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Well reinstalled, driver installation went fine. Valley still artifacts some and is reading the clocks wrong. As you can see valley is stating a 1333mhz/3000mhz core/memory clock. Weird. Though i haven't seen artifacts in Heaven or any game yet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xliquidx*
> 
> Yeah valley has issue with the latest nvidia drivers artifacting, hopefully they fix it soon. Current 3dmark looping on firestrike extreme is a better test IMO.


That's good to know. This is the first I've heard of Valley and newer drivers not playing nice together. I had problems with the 334.89 drivers (SLI stopped working in Far Cry 3) and 335.23 (video card voltage randomly setting itself to 1.5v) so I'm still on 332.21.


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Can someone please explain why Chrome constantly runs my GPU at 100% and is working my CPU as well, even after I close it. I have to find any Chrome processes in Task Manager and close them for it to drop back to normal. Yet IE, doesn't move the core clock at all??


Try adding this to the chrome exe shortcut

--disable-gpu

Then check the following page

chrome://gpu

If that doesn't work they probably took it out, might be a bug. Google will help you


----------



## jcleary47

I just got a 780 Ti Classified, and I wanted to start messing around with overclocking. So initially I used the default BIOS and just upped the Clock Offset to +80 and Mem Offset to +300. This ran well in Heaven benchmark without adjust voltage.

I wanted to see if i could go higher, so I tried to use overvoltage to adjust the voltage. It didn't seem like Precision X was saving the voltage change, as it did not report a higher voltage when I tried to apply the voltage adjustment using overvoltage.

So I updated my LN2 BIOS to one given to me by Chris at EVGA and decided to give it another go. Now when I use those same original settings that worked +80 and +300 with default voltage, Heaven crashes about halfway through and doesn't seem to like anything being changed in Precision.

Am I doing something wrong with this or missing something here?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcleary47*
> 
> I just got a 780 Ti Classified, and I wanted to start messing around with overclocking. So initially I used the default BIOS and just upped the Clock Offset to +80 and Mem Offset to +300. This ran well in Heaven benchmark without adjust voltage.
> 
> I wanted to see if i could go higher, so I tried to use overvoltage to adjust the voltage. It didn't seem like Precision X was saving the voltage change, as it did not report a higher voltage when I tried to apply the voltage adjustment using overvoltage.
> 
> So I updated my LN2 BIOS to one given to me by Chris at EVGA and decided to give it another go. Now when I use those same original settings that worked +80 and +300 with default voltage, Heaven crashes about halfway through and doesn't seem to like anything being changed in Precision.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong with this or missing something here?


If you are not using a multimeter, you are not going to see if any voltage saved or not. You may be getting a boost, but the real question is, were you able to boost you core higher?

Not software properly reads the voltage, so never trust it, no matter what. You will need a multimeter and the a probelt cable from EVGA, and you will be golden.


----------



## jcleary47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> If you are not using a multimeter, you are not going to see if any voltage saved or not. You may be getting a boost, but the real question is, were you able to boost you core higher?
> 
> Not software properly reads the voltage, so never trust it, no matter what. You will need a multimeter and the a probelt cable from EVGA, and you will be golden.


Should I be concerned about the fact that the stable +80 Core and +300 Memory offsets I was using before I switched and updated my BIOS to the one from EVGA no longer seems to be stable? These are settings I did not have to adjust my voltage for to be stable when I was using the default BIOS.

I am also using latest NVidia Drivers.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcleary47*
> 
> I just got a 780 Ti Classified, and I wanted to start messing around with overclocking. So initially I used the default BIOS and just upped the Clock Offset to +80 and Mem Offset to +300. This ran well in Heaven benchmark without adjust voltage.
> 
> I wanted to see if i could go higher, so I tried to use overvoltage to adjust the voltage. It didn't seem like Precision X was saving the voltage change, as it did not report a higher voltage when I tried to apply the voltage adjustment using overvoltage.
> 
> So I updated my LN2 BIOS to one given to me by Chris at EVGA and decided to give it another go. Now when I use those same original settings that worked +80 and +300 with default voltage, Heaven crashes about halfway through and doesn't seem to like anything being changed in Precision.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong with this or missing something here?


I suggest you tell them that. I'm seeing the same thing on the BIOS they sent me. Told them about it, they were very helpful though I sensed they seem not quite convinced that something is wrong. Which is understandable. Anyways, mine has a little different story but just wanted to say I'm seeing the same behavior. The other Classy card I have works just fine on that BIOS though.


----------



## jcleary47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I suggest you tell them that. I'm seeing the same thing on the BIOS they sent me. Told them about it, they were very helpful though I sensed they seem not quite convinced that something is wrong. Which is understandable. Anyways, mine has a little different story but just wanted to say I'm seeing the same behavior. The other Classy card I have works just fine on that BIOS though.


Good to know. I responded back to Chris at EVGA who sent me that BIOS and let him know what was going on. I think in the meantime I should probably just switch back to the default BIOS since that modest OC worked fine there, and I don't even have anything to monitor my voltages for pushing it further anyway.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcleary47*
> 
> Should I be concerned about the fact that the stable +80 Core and +300 Memory offsets I was using before I switched and updated my BIOS to the one from EVGA no longer seems to be stable? These are settings I did not have to adjust my voltage for to be stable when I was using the default BIOS.
> 
> I am also using latest NVidia Drivers.


I wouldn't worry about that too much. Every bios is going to react slightly different on each card. It just depends on how your card decides to handle everything.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I wouldn't worry about that too much. Every bios is going to react slightly different on each card. It just depends on how your card decides to handle everything.


Scarlet-Tech did u get the new psu 1500w ?


----------



## jcleary47

Any particular multi-meter you guys would recommend for monitoring voltages with the EVGA cable?


----------



## Kimir

Any cheap one is good, as long as the leads fit in (really like my retractable fluke one btw).


----------



## seanp2501

if evga precision not saving voltage make sure you are on latest version and have the start with windows box checked off...


----------



## Bradford1040

I have been looking for a hydro copper block for my 680 classy and that has been the hardest thing to find, if anyone is selling or seeing one for sale please let me know thank you


----------



## hogofwar

What's the latest and greatest custom bios for EVGA 780 ti Classified? There is Sk3net revision 1 and 2 in the first post, just want to make sure that's the one I should go for? THe rev 2?

And what are the pros/cons of boost enabled/disabled?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> That's good to know. This is the first I've heard of Valley and newer drivers not playing nice together. I had problems with the 334.89 drivers (SLI stopped working in Far Cry 3) and 335.23 (video card voltage randomly setting itself to 1.5v) so I'm still on 332.21.


I think xliquidx was right. I have benched Heaven, Metro LL, played metro LL, COH, CS:GO and not seen any problems. Will try firestrike tonight and see what happens.


----------



## DeadLink

Go without boost enabled. Best luck for me so far.


----------



## gqneon

I have used both and they both do what they're intended to do, but I would always recommend no boost. It's better to know what you will be running so you can carefully map your voltage to match. Boost = unnecessary variability in an overclocking environment (bad). It's just one less ghost to chase down in the machine.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Scarlet-Tech did u get the new psu 1500w ?


I did get the replacement 1500, but won't be able to test for a few weeks. Going TDY and have a lot on my plate at this time.

Just want to share 3 quotes from another thread. I see a lot of people saying that "the tdp is only *insert favorite numbers here* for the Classifieds" and then look at this, and tell me the problem you see...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...and a *""fun"" fact*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >> Cat1440 w/ Quad 780 Ti Classies pulled well over 4000 watts (earlier, faster runs blew fuses and shut the whole power to my residence down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I had to slow things down a bit...)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Classified PCB is such a beast! Awesome scores, what PSU configuration were you using to pull 4000W?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 4x Corsairs (2x 1200, 2x 850)


Enough to trip the power in an entire residence, LOL! I would like to purchase two more PSUs, if I ever hit the lottery, and see what these are truly capable of. With the much power, and running 4 at 4.1kw, you have to "slow things down a little bit" imagine what could be done without slowing them down.


----------



## gqneon

This is kind of funny to read about since I almost tripped a 15 amp breaker in my office today trying to get a new over clock high. Was pulling about 13 amps just on my one PC plug lol... I'm going to have to upgrade the wiring in my house hahaha


----------



## 386DX40

Upgrading an older rig from GTX 680 SC x2 to a pair of GTX 780 Ti Classy 2888-KR.
It's a watercooled system and I'm thinking to use CLLU or CLLP on the heatsink.

Good? Bad? Why? Why not?

Plan on OC to extremes for testing and bragging but will ramp down for everyday use.

Thanks

EDIT: Search is my friend. Found several people posting about using CLLU on GPU. So it seems all is good.
Any comments are still welcome before I bust open the GPU.


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *386DX40*
> 
> Upgrading an older rig from GTX 680 SC x2 to a pair of GTX 780 Ti Classy 2888-KR.
> It's a watercooled system and I'm thinking to use CLLU or CLLP on the heatsink.
> 
> Good? Bad? Why? Why not?
> 
> Plan on OC to extremes for testing and bragging but will ramp down for everyday use.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> EDIT: Search is my friend. Found several people posting about using CLLU on GPU. So it seems all is good.
> Any comments are still welcome before I bust open the GPU.


CLU/CLP is perfectly fine to use on basically all blocks EXCEPT aluminum. Nickel, copper etc is fine. The only thing you may notice if you ever need to remove it is since its a liquid it will fill the microscopic pits in the heatsink and essentially etch and leave a permanent mark on the heatsink until you lap it.
I believe if you are careful and dont scour it you can clean without scratching, or use a heat gun to heat it to a liquid then remove it.
Both are conductive so whatever you do DO NOT flick it anywhere on the card except for the core lol
Only other thing I have read (havent tested it myself) is that after a certain period of time the CLU/CLP can dry up (even though apparently it shouldn't). Apparently after ~ 12 months or so it needs to be re-applied. YMMV
The stuff is awesome though. When you apply use a very small amount. You will be amazed at how much a small amount will spread. Don't leave any bubbles when applying, it should be very thin layer like a mirror.


----------



## doctakedooty

What are you guys getting core temp wise on the gtx 780ti classifieds with a ek block. Mine at around 1.36v is getting up to the 46c mark during bench runs. My ref 780 ti with 3 stayed at about roughly 36c with 1326 core and 3 cards running and my 780 classy at 1.40 gets up to maybe 40c max. Think the tim may be a bad job but just want to ask others temps before I go breaking down my loop to redo the tim. Btw water temps are 26c max


----------



## gqneon

I have 2 780ti Classys in my loop right now. I thought the same thing, questioning my TIM job and all. My SC on EK blocks ran in the
30's - low 40's, but these classified ones are hotter. I'm running mine with a parallel bridge (I'd go back to serial though after
having tried both) and both GPUs tend to stay within 2-3C of each other. At 1.45v / 508kHz PWM, I'm sitting at about 52 on one and 50 on
the other, that's at 1398 core / 8000 memory. That was just for tonights testing, I can't get 1400's without lowering my temps it seems.

At stock 1085 / 7000 clocks and stock voltage, I'm at about 34 / 32 running Valley Loops.

At 1267 / 8000 1.212v, I'm at about 39 / 37 in Valley Loops.

So at the same clocks and voltages, I find this pair of cards are a little less stable and a little bit hotter. These cards also ASIC a good bit higher at 75.3 and 74.3, not that I'm sure it really matters, but food for thought. They seem to require more voltage than my last pair of SC cards to achieve the same performance and do so at a higher temperature.

Each loops a little different. I just built this new rig and it has 3 XT45 360's and a QP240 in a loop with the CPU and 2 GPUS.

My water temps are about 26 at idle, and get up to about 28-29 on load for benchmarks and up to 30 for constant gaming.

Hope this helps!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> What are you guys getting core temp wise on the gtx 780ti classifieds with a ek block. Mine at around 1.36v is getting up to the 46c mark during bench runs. My ref 780 ti with 3 stayed at about roughly 36c with 1326 core and 3 cards running and my 780 classy at 1.40 gets up to maybe 40c max. Think the tim may be a bad job but just want to ask others temps before I go breaking down my loop to redo the tim. Btw water temps are 26c max


My KPE is about the same in temps with 1.36v on an EK block.

My other KPE was about the same too. I think you're ok.


----------



## jcleary47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I wouldn't worry about that too much. Every bios is going to react slightly different on each card. It just depends on how your card decides to handle everything.


I did switch back to my primary BIOS for now, but even when I use that and return to my OC from before with +80 and +300 offsets, pretty much all of my games crash with graphics related errors. Could this be because of something with my drivers getting borked? I only installed that other BIOS on the LN2 one, not the primary so I'm not sure why that one would suddenly be giving me issues.


----------



## Sleepyluke

Anyone ells having this issue?

When using the skyn3trev.2 bios on my gtx780ti classy the latest drivers from nvidia will not install correctly at all , it always crashes either as I install it or after it installs and I turn on shadow play for frist time the screen just goes black and never comes back to desktop ? Same when I attempt to move nvidia control panel over to sli from singal Gpu ?

If I use the XTI version of the bios ( I think this is standard updated bios from evga, but not sure) this will work fine with all drives installing correctly and shadowplay with no issues ect .

Any body got any clue what is going in here ?

Also the skyn3t bios was working fine for a wile.


----------



## DeadLink

I switch to the normal BIOS and install updates then switch back to the LN2/Sky Bios. I actually crash/black screen when changing things in NVEXP while on Sky bios.


----------



## khemist

I've having a problem with the new afterburner not raising the voltage when i set my profiles, anyone else having this?, evga precision works fine but i prefer afterburner.


----------



## Kimir

On the new AB, makes sure voltage control is enabled and with reference design card.


----------



## khemist

Tried it, no luck.


----------



## Cerano

Guys... I have a new 780 classy and on skynet bios without classy tool i can only run around 1235 core is there anyway i can get higher?

On max 1.5v with classy tool i can only bench firestrike at 1385 is there anyway i can push it more?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Tried it, no luck.


I suppose you were looking at the voltages with a DMM and not at the graph on AB.
It does work on my KPE, I don't see why it wouldn't work on a classy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerano*
> 
> Guys... I have a new 780 classy and on skynet bios without classy tool i can only run around 1235 core is there anyway i can get higher?
> 
> On max 1.5v with classy tool i can only bench firestrike at 1385 is there anyway i can push it more?


Increasing the pwm frequency can help. I hope you are checking the real voltage on the card and cooling it properly. I wouldn't put 1.5v to my cards just like that.


----------



## Cerano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I suppose you were looking at the voltages with a DMM and not at the graph on AB.
> It does work on my KPE, I don't see why it wouldn't work on a classy.
> Increasing the pwm frequency can help. I hope you are checking the real voltage on the card and cooling it properly. I wouldn't put 1.5v to my cards just like that.


well i ramped it up gradually and the temps were only around 60 odd because its on water

do i ramp the pwm frequency up all the way?


----------



## Kimir

Yes, put it at max but then start back at lower voltage and ramp up gradually like you did before. Also you should try to get lower temp, below 50 is where you want to be.


----------



## Cerano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yes, put it at max but then start back at lower voltage and ramp up gradually like you did before. Also you should try to get lower temp, below 50 is where you want to be.


What does pwm do? I tried running it midway crashed my benches


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerano*
> 
> What does pwm do? I tried running it midway crashed my benches


That's what it does:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The PWM slider is useful if the system blackscreens during benching, increase it only if that's the case. Be careful though- it also increase actual Vcore.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> it should help stabilize higher overclocks. it increases the voltage underload.


I needed to raise it after increasing voltage a few notch wouldn't help for 1411Mhz on my KPE, I wasn't "black screening" but it did help.
Some more to read:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse-width_modulation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way I understand it is the the PWM frequency is another way to offset vdroop by lengthening or shortening the electric pulses that supply voltage.


----------



## VSG

Nooooo your avatar


----------



## Cerano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That's what it does:
> 
> I needed to raise it after increasing voltage a few notch wouldn't help for 1411Mhz on my KPE, I wasn't "black screening" but it did help.
> Some more to read:


Thanks mate...

My whole system shut down on an seasonix x850....
It says i was drawing nearly 280% tdp... What is the specific tdp in the skynet non ti bios?

If its 250w i was drawing 700w :O


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Nooooo your avatar


Oh you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerano*
> 
> Thanks mate...
> 
> My whole system shut down on an seasonix x850....
> It says i was drawing nearly 280% tdp... What is the specific tdp in the skynet non ti bios?
> 
> If its 250w i was drawing 700w :O


Well, if it shuts down completely, then you go past what your PSU is capable of, most likely.
If you are on skyn3t bios v3, with the slider going to 287% (more than 862 watts), you were drawing even more than 700w on the card alone.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Can I officially join?

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/e3yvs/

I just ordered the ek waterblock and backplate so hopefully by next weekend it'll be under water.

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/ian1alcorn/media/WP_20140606_001_zps7bc9d50d.jpg.html


----------



## doctakedooty

So on the evbot what is pexvdd mean and when do you know its time to adjust the voltage for it when overclocking? What does extreme OCP change?


----------



## Kimir

PEXVDD on EVbot is like PEXVDD on classy tool, As I understand it is for PLL/Pci-e.

From kingpincooling forum:
NVVDD ----Vcore GPU
NVPWM -Vcore gpu switching frequency
FBVDD -mem voltage
FBOCP -mem overcurrent protection
PEXVDD -pll voltage
PEXPWM-pll switching frequency

It's also in the OC guide for the 780Ti KPE


You shouldn't need to change the OCP unless you go for LN2 as it is a protection.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> PEXVDD on EVbot is like PEXVDD on classy tool, As I understand it is for PLL/Pci-e.
> 
> From kingpincooling forum:
> NVVDD ----Vcore GPU
> NVPWM -Vcore gpu switching frequency
> FBVDD -mem voltage
> FBOCP -mem overcurrent protection
> PEXVDD -pll voltage
> PEXPWM-pll switching frequency
> 
> It's also in the OC guide for the 780Ti KPE
> 
> 
> You shouldn't need to change the OCP unless you go for LN2 as it is a protection.


I got the classified but basically I shouldnt have to adjust the voltage ever unless subzero cooling.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Enough to trip the power in an entire residence, LOL! I would like to purchase two more PSUs, if I ever hit the lottery, and see what these are truly capable of. With the much power, and running 4 at 4.1kw, you have to "slow things down a little bit" imagine what could be done without slowing them down.


if you ever hit the lottery, lay dedicated power cables and hook 'em up directly to the power plant







and don't you ever forget us here, we could use a few grand for an upgrade!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> I got the classified but basically I shouldnt have to adjust the voltage ever unless subzero cooling.


Yeah I figured you didn't have the KPE or you probably would have asked on the KPE thread, but those thing are similar on both card that's for sure.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> if you ever hit the lottery, lay dedicated power cables and hook 'em up directly to the power plant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and don't you ever forget us here, we could use a few grand for an upgrade!


Scouts honor, I never forget those that help me. Plus, I would need someone to help me keep everything running beyond its capacity.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah I figured you didn't have the KPE or you probably would have asked on the KPE thread, but those thing are similar on both card that's for sure.


My next investment is going to be the KPE I got a 780 Classified and a 780Ti Classified both in my pc right now. Switching back in forth on benchs. Does the PWM work for the TI Classified or can you use the evbot firmware for the KPE and it works for the TI classified such as PWM etc.


----------



## Kimir

PWM from the classy tool work on classy non KPE, so I suppose the EVbot should too. You can try using the EVBot KPE firmware, set a different pwm value and open the classy tool see if it has changed.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> PWM from the classy tool work on classy non KPE, so I suppose the EVbot should too. You can try using the EVBot KPE firmware, set a different pwm value and open the classy tool see if it has changed.


Alright last question what have you found for a good pwm setting for benching I know they will be different just looking for a area around I should try tinkering with.


----------



## VSG

Default is 400 KHz (or is it Hz?). Only raise it if blackscreening, I have gone upto 550. The slider goes up in steps so there are defined values.


----------



## Kimir

I have quoted you one that, in fact increasing it helped me when increasing vcore wouldn't at some point and I wasn't black screening. Now I just put it at 600 (on EVbot, 571 of the classy tool).


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> What are you guys getting core temp wise on the gtx 780ti classifieds with a ek block. Mine at around 1.36v is getting up to the 46c mark during bench runs. My ref 780 ti with 3 stayed at about roughly 36c with 1326 core and 3 cards running and my 780 classy at 1.40 gets up to maybe 40c max. Think the tim may be a bad job but just want to ask others temps before I go breaking down my loop to redo the tim. Btw water temps are 26c max


same temps also @ 1.36v 46°c running 2x 240 rads in push pull was thinking i need to add another rad.................


----------



## VSG

Get a Mo.Ra like I did


----------



## Cerano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oh you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if it shuts down completely, then you go past what your PSU is capable of, most likely.
> If you are on skyn3t bios v3, with the slider going to 287% (more than 862 watts), you were drawing even more than 700w on the card alone.


wow that's pretty ****ed up

im on bios v4

but oddly now on the same volts and clock it draws only 190% or so as compared to 280% ytd


----------



## cursedprophet

hey guy ran into a small problem , im running sli 780 ti classifieds but when i try to save my bios using gpuz i get a message saying "bios reading not supported on this device "

is it because im on the LN2 switch bios ?


----------



## Kimir

Use nvflash directly to save your bios (--save filename.rom)


----------



## cursedprophet

i see that opttion but i cant enter that command, bare with me









1. i open nvflash as admin
2. shows me list of commands
3. then not sure what to do lol


----------



## Kimir

How I do it is put nvflash on c:\ , then open a command prompt and grab nvflash into it.
let me screen that, might be easier to understand. (note that I'm in SLI, so it is asking me to chose between my 2 cards).

see the c:\nvflash.exe, i didn't typed that, I grabbed the nvflash.exe located in c:\ into the cmd window.
Oh and -b is like --save.


----------



## cursedprophet

hey guys running SLi gtx 780 ti classys got the bios which is

-skyn3trev.2bios

inside there are two rom files such as this



im not sure which to use to flash my cards :S


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> hey guys running SLi gtx 780 ti classys got the bios which is
> 
> -skyn3trev.2bios
> 
> inside there are two rom files such as this
> 
> 
> 
> im not sure which to use to flash my cards :S


BD for Boost Disabled
BE for Boost Enabled

I've always used Boost Disabled.
BTW, browse the Readme file. Gives you more info about everything.


----------



## cursedprophet

hey wstanci







thnx for the rapid response, yeah just got that also just figured out the abbreviations for PX and AB lol im so blonde lol

anyway, just wondering if i flash with boost disabled wont that limit me ?


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> hey wstanci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thnx for the rapid response, yeah just got that also just figured out the abbreviations for PX and AB lol im so blonde lol
> 
> anyway, just wondering if i flash with boost disabled wont that limit me ?


Not necessarily. In fact, you might see a boost in performance. Pun intended.
Boost Disabled provides you more ways to squeeze the most out of the cards.
If I were you, I'd experiment. Try to see which nets you the most performance. Just my opinion.
I just prefer boost disabled.


----------



## cursedprophet

i see !!! ok cool thanx dude, again sorry for the stupid or already answer q's







so many pages lol 1200..somethin lol

anyway wish me luck hahaha


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> i see !!! ok cool thanx dude, again sorry for the stupid or already answer q's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so many pages lol 1200..somethin lol
> 
> anyway wish me luck hahaha


Your welcome and they are not stupid questions. You bought expensive hardware that requires some expertise from others to squeeze the most out of them.
If anymore questions, just post them in this club and we will take care of you.


----------



## cursedprophet

honest to god i really appreciate the help im like a few clicks away from flashing but its so nerve racking haha im just so scared lol 2 quick question before i do this, due to the sli config im running the whole

"Instructions for flashing bios -

Unpack the zip file above and the bios you want into a folder on you c drive called classified. Then while in that folder right click in an empty space and select "open command window here" then procedd with the unlock command below and the rest of the commands as needed.

nvflash --protectoff

nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom

You might have to hit "y" twice. Once it says completed reboot. You might also have to reinstall drivers depending on bios.

Flashing with 2 cards installed -

nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #1)

nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom - (This is for card #2)"

**********steps still apply correct?

and also*****

iv still got my drivers installed is this ok? or should i be uninstalling my drivers ?


----------



## cursedprophet

ok so i flashed my cards its not as bad as i thought in terms of difficulty, the amount of times iv type the last command and went to hit enter to find myself mashing the delete key hahaha,

anyway rebooted and opened up AB, and saw my power target is not 150% so im guessing it worked lol, just a quickie guys, ill be receiving my ek blocks for the ti classys and was wondering what a safe water voltage to start with is ?

also when i block the cards up under water i will be unlocking the voltage right now according to the bios info im at 1.212V right? i know theres a msi AB hack to unlock even more i think around 1.325V but i also know the classys are capable of hitting 1.5V right?

maybe someone can tell me a safe but decent voltage to start at?

thank you all for helping me ...u know who u r


----------



## lilchronic

^^^^^looks good ...... no need to uninstall drivers to flash bios, but some have had to re-install them after flashing

here is also something for flashing a bios it's really ez ....... ez flash

Ez3flash.zip 365k .zip file


----------



## cursedprophet

i see, well i didnt have to re install drivers i used skynet BE rev 2










ur about 5 mins to late iv already done it haha but i really appreciate it























no seriously though guys im like sweating from the last 30 mins haha


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> i see, well i didnt have to re install drivers i used skynet BE rev 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ur about 5 mins to late iv already done it haha but i really appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no seriously though guys im like sweating from the last 30 mins haha


Glad it worked out.








It's nerve racking at first, for sure. I always put aside a separate folder with the original GPU bioses just in case something goes wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerano*
> 
> Guys
> 
> We dont need to do the llc or ab hack right? Since classy tool gives us all the voltage we need


That's right. The Classy Tool is all you need.

*I would appreciate of some users here could take some time to check out my watercooling thread to give some constructive criticism, thoughts, etc on my planned build.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1494422/before-i-order-all-of-these-watercooling-parts/0_30#post_22381907
I just want to make sure vets approve.







*


----------



## Cerano

Guys

We dont need to do the llc or ab hack right? Since classy tool gives us all the voltage we need


----------



## FreeElectron

How much wattage or radiator power or radiator description if i want to overclock the hell out of a EVGA gtx 780 ti classified or a kingpin?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerano*
> 
> Guys
> 
> We dont need to do the llc or ab hack right? Since classy tool gives us all the voltage we need


correct no need to do that with a classy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How much wattage or radiator power or radiator description if i want to overclock the hell out of a EVGA gtx 780 ti classified or a kingpin?


a 240 rad will do just fine i think


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How much wattage or radiator power or radiator description if i want to overclock the hell out of a EVGA gtx 780 ti classified or a kingpin?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> a 240 rad will do just fine i think


Depends on if he wants to overvolt. I had 2 KPEs and a 4770k on dual 480 rads in push-pull and the KPE cores still went up to about 50 C at max pushing. The ambient was about 24 C, and there was no issue of a bad mount or bad thermal paste either.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Depends on if he wants to overvolt. I had 2 KPEs and a 4770k on dual 480 rads in push-pull and the KPE cores still went up to about 50 C at max pushing. The ambient was about 24 C, and there was no issue of a bad mount or bad thermal paste either.


Yes i am considering to go crazy!


----------



## Kimir

If you want to go crazy, then go crazy with rad space!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> If you want to go crazy, then go crazy with rad space!


Which is how much?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Which is how much?


360mm for each cpu and gpu is going crazy. You'll get great temps with that amount.

I use 480mm of rad for my cpu and gpu combined. My room is in a cool basement, so that helps. I could use an extra 240mm of rad though for some better temps.

Set up a thread in the watercooling section for more advice.


----------



## VSG

MrTOOSHORT forgets the part where the ambients for him are near zero Centigrade or lower a lot


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

It's a nice today.

Was trying to see how the new Kingpin would do lastnight, but 8'C is not -30'C! LoL.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> It's a nice today.
> 
> Was trying to see how the new Kingpin would do lastnight, but 8'C is not -30'C! LoL.


lol wish i had 8c ambients id have my kpe back up to 1500mhz+


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 360mm for each cpu and gpu is going crazy. You'll get great temps with that amount.
> 
> I use 480mm of rad for my cpu and gpu combined. My room is in a cool basement, so that helps. I could use an extra 240mm of rad though for some better temps.
> 
> Set up a thread in the watercooling section for more advice.


I made one.
I was currently considering Watercool MO-RA3 420 PRO 9 x 140mm Extreme Radiator - Stainless Steel with 9 or 18 fans to cool the RIVBE + 4960x + 2x780 ti classifieds but i am afraid that this will not be enough if i want to go for big overclocks.
I came for owners' club forums to get more accurate numbers on what is needed to cool down certain components.
Knowing that i live in a very hot place.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I made one.
> I was currently considering Watercool MO-RA3 420 PRO 9 x 140mm Extreme Radiator - Stainless Steel with 9 or 18 fans to cool the RIVBE + 4960x + 2x780 ti classifieds but i am afraid that this will not be enough if i want to go for big overclocks.
> I came for owners' club forums to get more accurate numbers on what is needed to cool down certain components.
> Knowing that i live in a very hot place.


If you can wait for a couple of weeks, I will be putting together a 4770k and 2x KPEs in my build log (link in my sig below). I got the same radiator you are considering and more so I can give you a better idea if that will be enough.

Honestly, I would say that should be good enough to give you lower than a delta T of 10 C (loop - ambient). But this doesn't mean your GPUs will be only at a max of 10 C higher than ambient.


----------



## Kimir

See my Panda rig, for most it will be considered as overkill. And yet, I get my 780Ti KP at 48°c/46°c during bench @ 1.47v.
Also what kind of setup you are going to do have to be taking into consideration, all rad must fit in a tower? or will you use a bench table?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> If you can wait for a couple of weeks, I will be putting together a 4770k and 2x KPEs in my build log (link in my sig below). I got the same radiator you are considering and more so I can give you a better idea if that will be enough.
> 
> Honestly, I would say that should be good enough to give you lower than a delta T of 10 C (loop - ambient). But this doesn't mean your GPUs will be only at a max of 10 C higher than ambient.


I will be waiting for a while, currently i am still planning.
10 + ambient should be max for bad scenarios (bad scenario may include 45+ ambient)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> See my Panda rig, for most it will be considered as overkill. And yet, I get my 780Ti KP at 48°c/46°c during bench @ 1.47v.
> Also what kind of setup you are going to do have to be taking into consideration, all rad must fit in a tower? or will you use a bench table?


I have a full tower but i prefer to have everything outside of it. The radiator can have this stand Watercool MO-RA3 Radiator Stand Set - Acrylic
Also are those 10x120x60mm + 3x120x80mm? Am i missing something?
Do you think those are enough?


----------



## cursedprophet

hey guys so i have the skynet bios v2 BE running and i just tried to bench valley on extreme hd
and as soon as it loads it crashes without hesitation, i checked temps and right before crashing they r sitting at about 39-40 ish as my room is a bit warm

but im lost as to why the straight up crashing, my AB is as shown below am i running the power target to high, is that even possible ?
i havent played with voltage yet still at bios (1.212V) :S



any help plz?


----------



## 386DX40

Back again.

I'm spec'ng out and rebuilding my system.
Swapping my GTX 680s for GTX 780 Ti classys, adding an MCP655 - PWM pump and Aquaero 6 controller with 12 PWM fans,

Presently I'm running a Corsair AX850 PS and it's doing fine.
Reading some of the posts I see some people pulling 700 to 800 watts on one card!

Now I'm thinking my 850 may be lacking and you know how men hate to be lacking in the power department.

If I plan on mild OC.. will the 850 cut it or do I need to step up to something 1000+ ??

Rig:

i7 3960 at 4.6ghz
64gig 2133 RAM
XSPC 360 for GPUs
XSPC 240 for CPU
2x GTX 780 Ti Classy

Pump > CPU > 240 > GPU > 360 > Res.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *386DX40*
> 
> Back again.
> 
> I'm spec'ng out and rebuilding my system.
> Swapping my GTX 680s for GTX 780 Ti classys, adding an MCP655 - PWM pump and Aquaero 6 controller with 12 PWM fans,
> 
> Presently I'm running a Corsair AX850 PS and it's doing fine.
> Reading some of the posts I see some people pulling 700 to 800 watts on one card!
> 
> Now I'm thinking my 850 may be lacking and you know how men hate to be lacking in the power department.
> 
> If I plan on mild OC.. will the 850 cut it or do I need to step up to something 1000+ ??
> 
> Rig:
> 
> i7 3960 at 4.6ghz
> 64gig 2133 RAM
> XSPC 360 for GPUs
> XSPC 240 for CPU
> 2x GTX 780 Ti Classy
> 
> Pump > CPU > 240 > GPU > 360 > Res.


3930k @4.6Ghz and the 780 TI Classies at stock voltage will be fine imo. Adding voltage to the gpus, depending on how much , you'll need a 1000w+ psu. I recommend the EVGA 1300 G2 if you're going heavy on the overclock and voltage on your cards.


----------



## Fador

Hi, I see four different bios available for the EVGA GTX 780 ti Classified, I'm using the stock air cooler what bios should I download? Thanks!


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> hey guys so i have the skynet bios v2 BE running and i just tried to bench valley on extreme hd
> and as soon as it loads it crashes without hesitation, i checked temps and right before crashing they r sitting at about 39-40 ish as my room is a bit warm
> 
> but im lost as to why the straight up crashing, my AB is as shown below am i running the power target to high, is that even possible ?
> i havent played with voltage yet still at bios (1.212V) :S
> 
> 
> 
> any help plz?


I believe the latest drivers and Valley aren't happily married. You could try uninstalling/reinstalling drivers, but I do believe I recall these latest drivers and Valley aren't working well together at all. Try a different bench (Heaven) and report back.


----------



## Supacasey

I've had two Classified HC's for a while now (Since they were released actually, Serial #'s 1 & 2) but I'm only now getting into overclocking them. Stock BIOS, 1.2v, 115% power target I was able to get about +150 core clock from 1150 on #1 and from 1137 on #2, +250 memory on both, Heaven stable. Much more and Heaven crashes. I have no clue whether or not that's a good OC as I don't have much frame of reference for 780's or Kepler in general, but I'm not temperature limited as they never exceed 40c, so I've been looking into the custom BIOS' and voltage controls.

The voltage control tool seems to work as setting both cards to 1.25v has allowed me to reach +185 core and + 300 mem so far, but is 1.25v safe? What's the limit I should stay under to keep myself from damaging the cards? Considering I have voltage control with this tool, what benefits would I see from flashing skyn3t's BIOS? Just the increased TDP overhead?


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> I believe the latest drivers and Valley aren't happily married. You could try uninstalling/reinstalling drivers, but I do believe I recall these latest drivers and Valley aren't working well together at all. Try a different bench (Heaven) and report back.


I was having issues with most bench's and games with the latest drivers. But Valley by far was having the most issues

DDU and back to 337.50 gave me back all stability.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> I've had two Classified HC's for a while now (Since they were released actually, Serial #'s 1 & 2) but I'm only now getting into overclocking them. Stock BIOS, 1.2v, 115% power target I was able to get about +150 core clock from 1150 on #1 and from 1137 on #2, +250 memory on both, Heaven stable. Much more and Heaven crashes. I have no clue whether or not that's a good OC as I don't have much frame of reference for 780's or Kepler in general, but I'm not temperature limited as they never exceed 40c, so I've been looking into the custom BIOS' and voltage controls.
> 
> The voltage control tool seems to work as setting both cards to 1.25v has allowed me to reach +185 core and + 300 mem so far, but is 1.25v safe? What's the limit I should stay under to keep myself from damaging the cards? Considering I have voltage control with this tool, what benefits would I see from flashing skyn3t's BIOS? Just the increased TDP overhead?


i would say 1.35v max .

and yea a custom bios would allow higher TDP. you might be hitting the TDP with stock/ln2 bios @ 1.25v so you got to also check for that. but im pretty sure any more voltage than 1.212v and you'll need a custom bios with higher TDP


----------



## cursedprophet

ohhh so the bios was ok on my cards must have been either valley or the drivers im running 337.88 drivers...anyone elsel haveing probs with 337.88 and sky's bios's? more specifically skynet bios rev 2 boost enabled?


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> ohhh so the bios was ok on my cards must have been either valley or the drivers im running 337.88 drivers...anyone elsel haveing probs with 337.88 and sky's bios's? more specifically skynet bios rev 2 boost enabled?


Its the drivers. Roll back and test.


----------



## cursedprophet

@Jys









hey yea just rolled back to original bios and works again !!!







im now thinking damn how can i bench on a sky bios :S

i do love the 150% PT but...
also hey guys i am running a 1200W psu and being sli and setting 150% PT is this too much or is it best to always set the PT to max ?
150% means max watts right?

in the bios readme' it says

"Default power target 100% 600w by 200% slide 900w for PX"

so if 200% on PX is 900w
then on AB 150% should be 900w too right or something?


----------



## cursedprophet

also is there a bios where there no 1202mhz cap?

my main aim is to hit around 1300mhz or even 1400mhz


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> @Jys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey yea just *rolled back to original bios and works again* !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im now thinking damn how can i bench on a sky bios :S
> 
> i do love the 150% PT but...
> also hey guys i am running a 1200W psu and being sli and setting 150% PT is this too much or is it best to always set the PT to max ?
> 150% means max watts right?
> 
> in the bios readme' it says
> 
> "Default power target 100% 600w by 200% slide 900w for PX"
> 
> so if 200% on PX is 900w
> then on AB 150% should be 900w too right or something?


Original bios or drivers?

Rolling back usually is when your talking about drivers not bios's







So thats why im asking if this is a typo. Or if you just reflashed your bios and left the drivers alone.


----------



## cursedprophet

original bios


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> original bios


And your not getting artifacts in valley with the newest drivers???


----------



## Supacasey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i would say 1.35v max .
> 
> and yea a custom bios would allow higher TDP. you might be hitting the TDP with stock/ln2 bios @ 1.25v so you got to also check for that. but im pretty sure any more voltage than 1.212v and you'll need a custom bios with higher TDP


I've only been hitting around 92% TDP so far but I'll keep that in mind. What's the difference in the different skyn3t revisions? Should I just go for the latest?


----------



## cursedprophet

i cant even run valley before it crashes within 1 second i havnt played with drivers just left them as latest nvidia drivers and after about 10 valley tries i reverted back to original stock bios before the flash

im in the same boat Supa,

not sure which rev is best for me i guess, i know of 3 revisions and only tried rev 2 (BE version) as it says boost enabled,

i dont get how to have bios have me able to hit 1400mhz :S the rev to seems to be capping itself at 1212mhz ish i noticed...

lol i wouldve thought like drivers the latest bios rev would be best but seems there are different varieties lol

ok here are the revs of bios i have from sky

*v*Bios update 12/24/2013 [Official] *E*VGA Classified Owner's Club

EVGA 780 Ti Classified P0 State - bench bios rev 1

[*] skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BD-official
[*] Version 80.80.34.01.80 official by skyn3t
[*] Base core clock 1084.5 Mhz
[*] Boost disable
[*] 3d voltage adjustable
[*] 1.212v Unlocked
[*] Fan Idle 20%
[*] Fan bumped to 100%
[*] Default power target 100% 600w by 200% slide 900w for PX

[*] skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BE-official
[*] Version 80.80.34.01.80 official by skyn3t
[*] Base core clock 1019.5 Mhz
[*] Boost Enable
[*] 3d voltage adjustable
[*] 1.212v Unlocked
[*] Fan Idle 20%
[*] Fan bumped to 100%
[*] Default power target 100% 600w by 200% slide 900w for PX

AB read the power limit different from PX.

(which has two bios in it one being BE and other being BD (boost enab and disabled)

and then theres this one

*v*Bios update 12/24/2013 [Official] *E*VGA Classified Owner's Club

EVGA 780 Ti Classified P0 State - bench bios rev 1

[*] skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios
[*] Version 80.80.34.01.80 official by skyn3t
[*] Base core clock 1084.5 Mhz
[*] Boost disable
[*] 3d voltage adjustable
[*] 1.212v Unlocked
[*] Fan Idle 20%
[*] Fan bumped to 100%
[*] Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 900w for PX
[*] Default power target 100% 300w by 300% slide 900w for AB

AB read the power limit different from PX.

not sure which of these is best to not have valley crash


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> lol i wouldve thought like drivers the latest bios rev would be best but seems there are different varieties lol


You can edit a post, when you want to add information, rather than making 5 small posts back to back. It is the little pencil on the bottom of your posts.

Also, every bios is slightly different on every card, from what I have seen so far. It may work perfect for most, but your card may react slightly different. Mine haven't seemed to enjoy the skyn3t bios versions yet, but I think I may need to adjust voltage so that they react properly


----------



## cursedprophet

i read about certain valley teaks, just wondering if anyone has had experience with these tweaks to enable a more stable valley compatibility


----------



## cursedprophet

hey guys should i be flashing to the normal bios switch or the [email protected] swtich side? not sure the bios i first flashed to was the LN2 bios and so my normal ti switched bios i left alone :S


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> I've only been hitting around 92% TDP so far but I'll keep that in mind. What's the difference in the different skyn3t revisions? Should I just go for the latest?


use the bios evga released For Ti

Xti.zip 134k .zip file


Quote:


> hey guys should i be flashing to the normal bios switch or the [email protected] swtich side? not sure the bios i first flashed to was the LN2 bios and so my normal ti switched bios i left alone :S


i flash the LN2 bios and keep stock bios but it really dosent matter as long as you still have a original bios on it you'll be fine

.................valley and the new drivers have artifact's i wouldn't recommend using that to test stability the heaven benchmark is a lot better for that


----------



## Supacasey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> use the bios evga released
> 
> Xti.zip 134k .zip file


Have any links to information on that?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Have any links to information on that?


http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2105132









edit: .............woops wrong link

my bad i was thinking about the 780ti classy DONT FLASH THAT BIOS


----------



## Supacasey

Does it matter that my cards are non-TI's?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my bad i was thinking about the 780ti classy DONT FLASH THAT BIOS


Good thing I pay attention lol. Just flashed skyn3t rev 4.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supacasey*
> 
> Does it matter that my cards are non-TI's?


yeah you dont want to flash a ti bios to a non ti card

...........any one of skynets 780 classified bios are fine..... id go with the latest revision









it gets a little confusing when you have owned all three 780 classy / 780TI classy and kingpin Ti







,
good night


----------



## cursedprophet

hey all, just a quick question with classified voltage controller app,

when i set a specific voltage, do i then apply and reboot my pc? or is it kinda "on-the-fly" with that app?


----------



## VSG

On the fly


----------



## Kimir

On the fly, reboot will keep the settings too. You'll have to either reset or shutdown to reset the settings in there.


----------



## cursedprophet

what do u mean ? so if i up the voltage and it messes up and bsods or hangs or shutdown , and it saves on classy volt controller how can i revert my voltages? thats a scary thought


----------



## colforbin

Is boost disabled on skyn3t bios rev.2?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colforbin*
> 
> Is boost disabled on skyn3t bios rev.2?


There is both a boost and boost disabled bios in the download file:


----------



## trawetSluaP

Hi guys.

I've got a Kingpin card now and am looking to flash the bios.

However at the start of the thread it's said to put the needed bios and nvflash on a bootable usb drive. Does this mean the Kingpin bios can't be changed from windows using nvflash?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## lilchronic

no u can do it from windows there are just different ways to do it

you can use ez flash it's real simple

Ez3flash.zip 365k .zip file


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> also is there a bios where there no 1202mhz cap?
> 
> my main aim is to hit around 1300mhz or even 1400mhz


1202mhz cap? On classy? I don't think there is. But you'd have to use 3rd party bios such skyn3t and apply neccessary volts. To hit >1300, you'd have to have a very good cooling solution, especially if you plan on running it for hours, due to voltage that may be required to get it stable. Mine runs >1300 @1.35v, temp 80-85c @95% fan speed. >1350 requires at least 1.4v on my card.


----------



## cursedprophet

i tried skys bios but when i bench it seems to crash around 1212mhz or so, i tried using classy voltage controller too but the voltages dont stick when i set them in the CVC app, ami doing something wrong i know sky bios unlocks 1.212v restriction also allows for 150% TDP, but i dont know also ill be overvolting on when i get my water blocks







so temps shouldn't be a prob at all is there something im missing in order to over volt using classy voltage controller?


----------



## hwoverclkd

What voltage did u try for 1202? Try putting in 1.25v and run some games/benchmarks


----------



## cursedprophet

thnx will try, basically just run settings to hit 1202, and set voltage in the green circled one or red in following pic?



thnx


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> thnx will try, basically just run settings to hit 1202, and set voltage in the green circled one or red in following pic?
> 
> thnx


Green is the Core Voltage and Red should be Memory Voltage









I run my 780 Classy at 1356MHz @ 1.275V on air 24/7 and just goes above 80'C on benchmarks







Less when gaming









I also use the Skyn3t rev4 bios 'Non-Ti' bios with a 130% Power target, got a 650W Psu


----------



## reb00tas

780ti
Limit before its going unstable.
max temp: 44 celsius


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reb00tas*
> 
> 780ti
> Limit before its going unstable.
> max temp: 44 celsius


Did you run in 1600x900 resolution?


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Did you run in 1600x900 resolution?


Yes, Extreme preset


----------



## Cerano

Try extreme hd 1920

Guys what scores are u all getting on valley extreme hd?

I get 3.5k with a 780 classy


----------



## cursedprophet

thank you kindly









it was a bit confusing for me as the green circled one isnt labelled and i had no idea what the red stood for, much appreciated


----------



## cursedprophet

@
reb00tas

hey what 780 Ti is yours ?







if its classy what bios are you using please?


----------



## KoNLaR

I still dont know what the two other sliders are for though









But guess it doesn't matter as I still got a pretty decent OC


----------



## cursedprophet

wicked thank u, ill do a bit of digging c what i come up with and get back to u if i find anything interesting


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> @
> reb00tas
> 
> hey what 780 Ti is yours ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if its classy what bios are you using please?


Skyn3t rev. 2







and yes its a 780ti classy


----------



## cursedprophet

lol cool rev 2 (BE or BD) sorry lol for the questions haha


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> thnx will try, basically just run settings to hit 1202, and set voltage in the green circled one or red in following pic?
> 
> 
> 
> thnx


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> thank you kindly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was a bit confusing for me as the green circled one isnt labelled and i had no idea what the red stood for, much appreciated


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> I still dont know what the two other sliders are for though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But guess it doesn't matter as I still got a pretty decent OC


FBVDD is for the VRAM overclocking. Stock is 1.6v. Wouldn't recommend going over 1.7v unless benching for short periods of time IMO.
PEXVDD is for PCI lanes. Theoretically (haven't tested it myself), it supplies more voltage to the lanes, providing better stability.

PWM Frequency deals with supply of voltage to the chip. While it increases the TDP output and higher voltage to the card, it provides more "efficient" usage of voltage that ultimately leads to higher stability of the OCing potential of the card.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Here is a chart minus the PWM Frequency:


----------



## cursedprophet

be-boost enabled does that mean ( gpu boost 2.0 ) is still enabled?

visa bd- boost disbaled is (gpu boost 2.0) disabled?


----------



## reb00tas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> be-boost enabled does that mean ( gpu boost 2.0 ) is still enabled?
> 
> visa bd- boost disbaled is (gpu boost 2.0) disabled?


Yes i use boost disabled


----------



## cursedprophet

cool







ill try that bios and also take KONLARS advice and with the voltage, ill wait to get my classy blocks on the cards in case i mess something up lolz

hey thnx guys


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill try that bios and also take KONLARS advice and with the voltage, ill wait to get my classy blocks on the cards in case i mess something up lolz
> 
> hey thnx guys


You just have to up the core clock until you see artifacting then up the voltage till the artifacts go away, and repeat until it cant go any further either cause of temperatures are to hot or the card cannot take more voltage









Dont copy my settings as every card is different and you have Ti and I have non-Ti


----------



## cursedprophet

haha yea wont copy, yes thats good idea was thinking same ill just wait for my blocks so i can pretty much rules temps off and push hard haha, so basically traditions overclocking but now artifacting or hangs/freeze/crashes ...then up the voltage (core) till issues back off then back to oc'ing correct? lol sorry guys im kinda new to the whole water cooling/voltage unlocked gpu oc'ing , im just using to normal air/voltage locked method haha


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> thnx will try, basically just run settings to hit 1202, and set voltage in the green circled one or red in following pic?
> 
> 
> That may not be enough. Uncheck auto. Increase the core volt (green) to at least 1.25v. Run your benchmark or games. If it artifacts or crashes, it means it isn't stable still. You may either up your voltage again or lower the clock. Be sure to turn up the fan speed and watch the temp. The card would still clock down on its own when it hits the temp limit.
> 
> thnx


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> haha yea wont copy, yes thats good idea was thinking same ill just wait for my blocks so i can pretty much rules temps off and push hard haha, so basically traditions overclocking but now artifacting or hangs/freeze/crashes ...then up the voltage (core) till issues back off then back to oc'ing correct? lol sorry guys im kinda new to the whole water cooling/voltage unlocked gpu oc'ing , im just using to normal air/voltage locked method haha


Dont need to wait for waterblock, just make a custom fan profile and you're good to go. It will also help you learn what you're card can do


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Can someone tell me the difference between the ln2 bios and the stock bios on the 780 classified? I switched mine over and I couldn't see any differences. Both power targets go up to 115 and the voltage is the same. I'm probably missing something simple, but I'm curious.


----------



## cursedprophet

there should be a difference in power target i cant recall exact number but i beleive the LN2 is the one that allows 115% PT and less on the normal bios


----------



## cursedprophet

hey sorry totally off topic but quick question do most poeple have the rad fans pushing OR pulling air out of the case of into it? i only ask this because im about to get a 360 and hook up 6 corsair SP120's on it in a push/pull config but im not sure whether ill get better temps getting air from outside the case or inside?


----------



## Topsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> hey sorry totally off topic but quick question do most poeple have the rad fans pushing OR pulling air out of the case of into it? i only ask this because im about to get a 360 and hook up 6 corsair SP120's on it in a push/pull config but im not sure whether ill get better temps getting air from outside the case or inside?


If the rad is in top of the case make it exhaust, if it is front make it intake.


----------



## cursedprophet

ok cool, i just want to really avoid dust being sucked in lol, but makes sense top exhaust out front in, what about rear 120?, also do those dust cover things kill airflow?


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Can someone tell me the difference between the ln2 bios and the stock bios on the 780 classified? I switched mine over and I couldn't see any differences. Both power targets go up to 115 and the voltage is the same. I'm probably missing something simple, but I'm curious.


You need to switch bios while pc is turned off then when you start again you should have a higher power target available.


----------



## Kanc3r

Guys - I recently won a 780TI from EVGA in a local promo - I have a 780TI Classy now..

Could these be run in SLI? More of a fun question - im too lazy to Ebay it right now.

This is purely for fun's sake - im just curious.. So no haters..


----------



## DeXel

Yep. Would be better if you can keep them at the same clocks. Also the only option for SLI bridge is flexible one.


----------



## VSG

Yes, you can. If you are on air, they would likely be overclocked to the same extent too. The SLI bridge that you got with the M6F won't be long enough, you need a longer flexible bridge.

Edit: Got ninja'd


----------



## Kanc3r

Yeah I have a flexy one - it wouldent be pretty but it would be funny - i'll post some pics when its done..


----------



## Kanc3r

I have a real long one from my MB.. Should work..


----------



## KoNLaR

Wish I was so lucky to actually win some giveaways and compo's some time :/


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> You need to switch bios while pc is turned off then when you start again you should have a higher power target available.


I did, I even unplugged the PC from the wall.


----------



## cursedprophet

u should see the green bios light switch to red when in ln2...


----------



## wh0kn0ws

It did, that was the first thing I noticed. The thing that confuses me is that both power targets have a max of 115, and the voltages are the same.


----------



## Topsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanc3r*
> 
> Yeah I have a flexy one - it wouldent be pretty but it would be funny - i'll post some pics when its done..


What the hell would be funny in that. D:


----------



## Kanc3r

Seeing a Reference in SLI with a Classy? I think it would look hilarous.. I hope the SLI connecter will work like that.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> Anyone ells having this issue?
> 
> When using the skyn3trev.2 bios on my gtx780ti classy the latest drivers from nvidia will not install correctly at all , it always crashes either as I install it or after it installs and I turn on shadow play for frist time the screen just goes black and never comes back to desktop ? Same when I attempt to move nvidia control panel over to sli from singal Gpu ?
> 
> If I use the XTI version of the bios ( I think this is standard updated bios from evga, but not sure) this will work fine with all drives installing correctly and shadowplay with no issues ect .
> 
> Any body got any clue what is going in here ?
> 
> Also the skyn3t bios was working fine for a wile.


I am also having this issue since I flashed rev4 on my non-ti 780 classy hydro. I also noticed that when I click on install drivers - it wants me to perform maintenance on my .net framework. If I do it and then reboot - it does the same thing again and again. Have you been able to fix?

UGH this is so frustrating.

Also, what are people seeing with their classys on average. Non-TI examples preferred









Also here is my pic to join the club:


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> I am also having this issue since I flashed rev4 on my non-ti 780 classy hydro. I also noticed that when I click on install drivers - it wants me to perform maintenance on my .net framework. If I do it and then reboot - it does the same thing again and again. Have you been able to fix?
> 
> UGH this is so frustrating.
> 
> Also, what are people seeing with their classys on average. Non-TI examples preferred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also here is my pic to join the club:


First, you have to post a GPU-z validation, not just a picture of your card. Just curious why you card is on such a low PCI Lane rather than the #1 Lane where it will be most beneficial. Depending on the board, most lower lanes are only wired for x8 rather than x16.... It may not be a huge jump, but it would be a little better.

*edit* just realized you are on x79,so both are probably wired x16, so I was incorrect thinking it would be around the z77/87 likeness.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> First, you have to post a GPU-z validation, not just a picture of your card. Just curious why you card is on such a low PCI Lane rather than the #1 Lane where it will be most beneficial. Depending on the board, most lower lanes are only wired for x8 rather than x16.... It may not be a huge jump, but it would be a little better.
> 
> *edit* just realized you are on x79,so both are probably wired x16, so I was incorrect thinking it would be around the z77/87 likeness.


My apologies. This better?



Anyways I was able to get my drivers re-installed with v4 of the bios. time for some fun


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^^

I think it's like this:



Just post your validation link like so:

*http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fpxq9/*


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> My apologies. This better?
> 
> Anyways I was able to get my drivers re-installed with v4 of the bios. time for some fun


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> I think it's like this:
> 
> Just post your validation link like so:
> 
> *http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/fpxq9/*


 MRTOOSHORT got you . Yeah, just click validate and it will give you a link, and post the actual link and you will appear on the boards when ever the Mad Scientist strong Island gets a chance


----------



## twiz0r0r

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mcrb7/ there we go, sorry! How far have people been going with these? I'm at 1511 clock and 1802 memory at the moment (literally just started messing around)


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mcrb7/ there we go, sorry! How far have people been going with these? I'm at 1511 clock and 1802 memory at the moment (literally just started messing around)


Kingpin did 1410MHz on air with this card on custom bios

Ive done 1356MHz on mine @ 1.275 Volts and Memory 7400MHz @ 1.65 Volts









Results vary ofc, but with custom unlocked bios you should be looking around 1350-1400+ on average


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Kingpin did 1410MHz on air with this card on custom bios
> 
> Ive done 1356MHz on mine @ 1.275 Volts and Memory 7400MHz @ 1.65 Volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Results vary ofc, but with custom unlocked bios you should be looking around 1350-1400+ on average


I get a valley score of 2386 on 1453 clock and 3487 mem @ 1.35v. Anything below 1.35v and valley crashes. Is that decent?

How to I change the Memory voltage and memory that high? I'm assuming it's the 2nd slider on the voltage tool, but am not sure and obviously don't want to guess.


----------



## cursedprophet

wow !!!!!!!!!! 1300-1400 avg??? did not know that !! lol cool


----------



## cursedprophet

yay my blocks hit aussie shores lol not long now i think maybe 2-3 days







hoping for less !!!


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> I get a valley score of 2386 on 1453 clock and 3487 mem @ 1.35v. Anything below 1.35v and valley crashes. Is that decent?
> 
> How to I change the Memory voltage and memory that high? I'm assuming it's the 2nd slider on the voltage tool, but am not sure and obviously don't want to guess.


I usually only compare valley with avg. fps so cant say if that score is good







But memory voltage is the 2nd slider, correct


----------



## pjd2011

Could anyone let me know how much headroom I'll have running SLI'd 780 (not ti) Classifieds from my Corsair RM850? I figure I'm at the 750w mark running them stock. With the custom BIOS what OC potential could I expect while staying in my PSU's range?

I'm debating whether or not I want to sell one (picked up two in a sweet package deal) or keep both. Obviously if I sold the one I would have plenty of headroom to OC the remaining one.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjd2011*
> 
> Could anyone let me know how much headroom I'll have running SLI'd 780 (not ti) Classifieds from my Corsair RM850? I figure I'm at the 750w mark running them stock. With the custom BIOS what OC potential could I expect while staying in my PSU's range?
> 
> I'm debating whether or not I want to sell one (picked up two in a sweet package deal) or keep both. Obviously if I sold the one I would have plenty of headroom to OC the remaining one.


i have one gtx 780 ti running on cooler master v850 and i cant go over 1420 on core, i get power surge.
look my specs bellow + 8 fans and 2 led + the pump.
4770k at 4.5 ghz @ 1.35v.
in terms of power consumption looking my case u better stick with 2 gtx 780 and get higher performance than 1 gtx 780 ti or 1 gtx 780 super clocked.


----------



## pjd2011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> in terms of power consumption looking my case u better stick with 2 gtx 780 and get higher performance than 1 gtx 780 ti or 1 gtx 780 super clocked.


Right, I've been using both 780 Classifieds and haven't had any surges or problems. My 4770k is at 4.3Ghz and everything is being cooled with 6 120mm case fans. 1 HDD, 1 SSD, and my sound card need power. So I don't really have any other factors besides the GPUs in terms of power.

What this boils down to is, should I keep both classified cards and keep them at stock? Should I sell one? This would make my GPU upgrade from 2 6970's essentially free AND this allows me to really have some fun overclocking with one.

Obviously both in SLI are going to yield better performance. But how much fun is it having classifieds if you're not going to tinker?


----------



## Cerano

Guys this is weird i can get artifact free kombustor and valley at1398/1411 but once on firestrike i can only do 1372...

What could be the issue?

Firestrike is brutal

My extreme hd score for valley is 3.5k and my fs is around 11k


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjd2011*
> 
> Could anyone let me know how much headroom I'll have running SLI'd 780 (not ti) Classifieds from my Corsair RM850? I figure I'm at the 750w mark running them stock. With the custom BIOS what OC potential could I expect while staying in my PSU's range?
> 
> I'm debating whether or not I want to sell one (picked up two in a sweet package deal) or keep both. Obviously if I sold the one I would have plenty of headroom to OC the remaining one.


Im running my single 780 classy oc'd with a corsair cs650m power supply, so basiclly you got 200W for the other card left







I think it should go ok, but I dont want to say for sure







Depends how much you will overvolt it I guess


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjd2011*
> 
> Right, I've been using both 780 Classifieds and haven't had any surges or problems. My 4770k is at 4.3Ghz and everything is being cooled with 6 120mm case fans. 1 HDD, 1 SSD, and my sound card need power. So I don't really have any other factors besides the GPUs in terms of power.
> 
> What this boils down to is, should I keep both classified cards and keep them at stock? Should I sell one? This would make my GPU upgrade from 2 6970's essentially free AND this allows me to really have some fun overclocking with one.
> 
> Obviously both in SLI are going to yield better performance. But how much fun is it having classifieds if you're not going to tinker?


on that psu u hit the sweet spot with 2 of those.if u want to overclock those beast then you need a better psu even if you keep only one,and u need a good cooling system,mine on water at 1420 heats up entire case, and me standing near by i can feel the heat,i don't want to know what will be on air with these beasts.


----------



## cursedprophet

hye guys just to clear some confusion, the skynet rev 2 bios which contains both BE and BE has got me thinking, the Boost Disabled version right, does that one disable " gpu boost 2.0"?


----------



## cursedprophet

also when you guys bench do you guys set the power target to less than 100% or max it out at 150%? and if u max it out does that mean in actual fact each card uses 600W at 100%??

" Default power target 100% 600w by 200% slide 900w for PX"

and im only running a 1200W psu this concerns me a bit if the readme that comes with the bios states 100% would mean 600W id be basically flushing my psu on just the gpus alone haha ?

or am i wrong


----------



## hwoverclkd

@cursedprophet
hey, BD vs BE is a matter of choice. I prefer BD as i wanted to know the max clock i can match with the voltage. That's just me.

You should do fine @1200w psu. Mine is 850w and saw it drew >700w off the wall @1.4v on classified.


----------



## lilchronic

boost disabled lock's the core clock @ a certain Mhz with boost enable it will clock to what ever you're card boosts to
with a custom bios i just leave the power target @ 100%............ just because it say's 100% does not mean you're card will use all that power you would need 1500Mhz+ and 1.5v+ to pull that much wattage


----------



## cursedprophet

so in other words its ok to max it out just for convenience sakes?
also

@ acupalypse

when you say 700W your talking about one card right? so you you were goin sli would that be closer to 1200 maybe 1300w?

i think i will use boost diabled as i too am looking to find me max clocks without a cap i guess


----------



## Typhoeus

is this a 780 Classified only club? :< I just purchased a shiny 770 Classy


----------



## VSG

No, it's for all Classifieds


----------



## Typhoeus

All of the 770 classified owners must be shy, because I don't see any here!


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> @cursedprophet
> hey, BD vs BE is a matter of choice. I prefer BD as i wanted to know the max clock i can match with the voltage. That's just me.
> 
> You should do fine @1200w psu. Mine is 850w and saw it drew >700w off the wall @1.4v on classified.


i just did 1410 on the core @ 1.4v and from gpu-z vddc current was 65 amps x 12v = 780w and i use a cooler master v850 + 4770k 4.5 @ 1.35


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> All of the 770 classified owners must be shy, because I don't see any here!


I don't think the 680/770 Classified was a very popular card compared to the 780 Classified.


----------



## swiftypoison

I have a 770 Classy. I picked it up for 375 open box at micro center and I am pretty satisfied. I am still under their 30 day return period and if I see a open box 780 classy I'll exchange it in a heartbeat.


----------



## VSG

The main issue with the 680/770 Classified was the removal of the EvBot port which led to bad press about Nvidia Greenlight. Other than that, it is a very good card still.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The main issue with the 680/770 Classified was the removal of the EvBot port which led to bad press about Nvidia Greenlight. Other than that, it is a very good card still.


i saw some Phase-change cooling for sale like this one: http://www.ldcooling.com/shop/ld-pc-v2/52-ld-pc-v2-phase-change.html
but i wonder why don't they sell it like a liquid cooling kit so i can build my own loop to choose what i want to cool on my pc ?


----------



## VSG

What do you mean? It is self inclusive. You hook up the unit to the CPU and turn it on.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The main issue with the 680/770 Classified was the removal of the EvBot port which led to bad press about Nvidia Greenlight. Other than that, it is a very good card still.
> 
> 
> 
> i saw some Phase-change cooling for sale like this one: http://www.ldcooling.com/shop/ld-pc-v2/52-ld-pc-v2-phase-change.html
> but i wonder why don't they sell it like a liquid cooling kit so i can build my own loop to choose what i want to cool on my pc ?
Click to expand...

Probably best answered in the Phase Change subforum, but, if I understand yr question, you *can* get custom phase change units designed for GPUs. A single phase unit can generally bring a cpu down to between -38C and -43C afaik, but even if you could add GPUs to the same unit, the all round temp drop would be less. They are not just bolt on and go either. You have to insulate your motherboard against condensation, and/or any GPU you might cool by phase too.

They are much bulkier and noisier than any loop, and consume electricity like the fridge they almost are.

It's not like building a loop where you just fill it with water. The unit is filled with refrigerant. Look on it as a fridge with everything stripped away and the freezer being replaced with a "head" that fastens to your cpu.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What do you mean? It is self inclusive. You hook up the unit to the CPU and turn it on.


i mean if i want to cool my gpu too or motherboard chipset. ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i saw some Phase-change cooling for sale like this one: http://www.ldcooling.com/shop/ld-pc-v2/52-ld-pc-v2-phase-change.html
> but i wonder why don't they sell it like a liquid cooling kit so i can build my own loop to choose what i want to cool on my pc ?


not quite sure what you mean but thought this might help you out. taught me a few things i didnt no















http://www.frozencpu.com/images/products/main/ex-vap-20.jpg


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i mean if i want to cool my gpu too or motherboard chipset. ?


No one would go subzero on the chipset. As far as GPU: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13091/ex-vap-20/Cooler_Express_2013_Design_Super_Evaporator_CPU_GPU_Cooling_Unit_w_Upgraded_Socket_Kit_-_All_Sockets_478_754_775_1155_1156_1366_2011_939_940_AM2_Xeon_CE-48-D-1C-1G.html?tl=c195s433b134


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> No one would go subzero on the chipset. As far as GPU: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13091/ex-vap-20/Cooler_Express_2013_Design_Super_Evaporator_CPU_GPU_Cooling_Unit_w_Upgraded_Socket_Kit_-_All_Sockets_478_754_775_1155_1156_1366_2011_939_940_AM2_Xeon_CE-48-D-1C-1G.html?tl=c195s433b134


already saw that,but is still limited and i know that condensation becomes a problem.i'm just asking why don't they make it more customizable.


----------



## VSG

The market is waaay too small for this, that's why.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Sooooo....trying to figure out what is going on. Looks like I may be having issues.







See pics:




I got home from work today and decided to start from scratch on my OC. Obviously on the paper it's from top left to right, then the two on the 2nd row. Before either my last or 2nd to last test I accidentally changed my voltage to 1.2525 (whichever is one step down from 1.2625) and didn't realize that I did it. I set my OC to 1285 and 3279. I went to set my voltage using the tool and that's when I notice that it wasn't at 1.2625. I set it to 1.2625 and hit apply. As soon as I did my screen tripped out, drivers crashed, and my screen looks like the pics.

The most juice I ever put on this thing was 1.35v and that was for MAYBE an hour total this morning. And for those that don't know - system was finally built about 2 weeks ago.

I'm not sure where to go from here, I have no idea what is going on. I reinstalled drivers and of course that didn't help. Just don't tell me it's the card please hahaha. Suggestions would be more than welcome


----------



## DeXel

If it crashes at stock, it's the card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> All of the 770 classified owners must be shy, because I don't see any here!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I don't think the 680/770 Classified was a very popular card compared to the 780 Classified.


I think the reason 780 Classified is so popular is because it's only like $60 over the regular. It's an awesome deal. 770 classified is like $100+ over regular GTX 770 to the point that you can almost get regular a 780.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i just did 1410 on the core @ 1.4v and from gpu-z vddc current was 65 amps x 12v = 780w and i use a cooler master v850 + 4770k 4.5 @ 1.35


so we got the same cpu, gpu and psu







i backed down when i saw 790w off the wall, it's too early for 4th of july fireworks.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> I have a 770 Classy. I picked it up for 375 open box at micro center and I am pretty satisfied. I am still under their 30 day return period and if I see a open box 780 classy I'll exchange it in a heartbeat.


i think open box at microcenter may only be returned within 15 days. Isn't it?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerano*
> 
> Guys this is weird i can get artifact free kombustor and valley at1398/1411 but once on firestrike i can only do 1372...
> 
> What could be the issue?
> 
> Firestrike is brutal
> 
> My extreme hd score for valley is 3.5k and my fs is around 11k


yeah that is weird....because i get the exact opposite!

I don't use kombustor, i don't trust it for stability.

However, i can run >1350 on firestrike but it crashed on valley (and tomb raider) i either had to clock down a bit or increase the voltage to make it stable in valley & TR.

Edit: 11k for 1372mhz seems a bit low (?) I got 12.4k for 1350+ mhz


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> so in other words its ok to max it out just for convenience sakes?
> also
> 
> @ acupalypse
> 
> when you say 700W your talking about one card right? so you you were goin sli would that be closer to 1200 maybe 1300w?
> 
> i think i will use boost diabled as i too am looking to find me max clocks without a cap i guess


i'd say 1300w at least for sli.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> so we got the same cpu, gpu and psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i backed down when i saw 790w off the wall, it's too early for 4th of july fireworks.


yes but it was only one run of valley.i'm very nervous right now cuz here in italy are 33 °C and 60% of humidity and it's very hot,and every thing is hot.my monitor eizo is hot i can feel it,my radiator in angles is hot too and vrm temps hit 72 °C the card 52 °C with super ovc,normaly 40/45 °C .So i'm already on fireworks like katy perry.


----------



## 386DX40

EVGA 780 Ti Classified Backplate with EK FC780 GTX Classy water block.
5 each M3 x 8 socket head cap screws worked for holding the back plate on. The back plate includes the little heat sink pads for the three IC's


----------



## cursedprophet

hey guys, i keep getting crashes is ungine just after the loading screen no matter what clocks i use,

so basically flashed skys rev2 boost disabled on both cards, then rebooted pc, then opened msi to check flash and its ok from the looks of it, then open classy voltage controller unchecked the auot box then set NVVDD to 1.275V, then opened msi cranked core to +70 left mem as is as default and then tried runnning valley, does the circley loading thing then soon as it does first scene it crashes... tried lowering core tried lowering voltage, i do notice tho when i set 1.275V on controller and tried bf3 i can play for like 5 mins then crash temps sit around 50C :S

also got the voltage monitoring up from RSST via AB and voltage doesnt exceed 1.100V let alone 1.212V lol ..... it feels as though the voltage controller isnt sticking to the set voltage instead under volting lower than stock bios...


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> hey guys, i keep getting crashes is ungine just after the loading screen no matter what clocks i use,
> 
> so basically flashed skys rev2 boost disabled on both cards, then rebooted pc, then opened msi to check flash and its ok from the looks of it, then open classy voltage controller unchecked the auot box then set NVVDD to 1.275V, then opened msi cranked core to +70 left mem as is as default and then tried runnning valley, does the circley loading thing then soon as it does first scene it crashes... tried lowering core tried lowering voltage, i do notice tho when i set 1.275V on controller and tried bf3 i can play for like 5 mins then crash temps sit around 50C :S
> 
> also got the voltage monitoring up from RSST via AB and voltage doesnt exceed 1.100V let alone 1.212V lol ..... it feels as though the voltage controller isnt sticking to the set voltage instead under volting lower than stock bios...


First, which unigine?

Second, ignore any software voltage readouts... If you are not using a multimeter and probelt cable to monitor, you aren't getting your actual voltages. This has been stressed and really should be noted in the classy voltage tool. The Ti draws well over what the classy tool says.

Third, what is your clock at +70? It should go +69 or +82 as your card boosts in +13s no matter what you set it at, so you may as well go up in +13s.


----------



## cursedprophet

here is a screen of my apps please help if u can see a fault :S



do u guys think its a case of setting applying the same voltage to both cards? i mean i dont have my blocks on yet and im scared to punch high voltages in but could that be it? 1.275V cant be that harsh can it ?

last temps befroe every crash is about 45-50C celcius :S


----------



## cursedprophet

i havent been using a DMM yet but that was my next question lol if i did need to use one, thank you,

and im using unigine valley, i read somewhere there are apparently tweaks that need to be done for it to not crash valley, should i use another bench ?

and it boosted to 1150 i believe


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> here is a screen of my apps please help if u can see a fault :S
> 
> 
> 
> do u guys think its a case of setting applying the same voltage to both cards? i mean i dont have my blocks on yet and im scared to punch high voltages in but could that be it? 1.275V cant be that harsh can it ?
> 
> last temps befroe every crash is about 45-50C celcius :S


Add a little bit of voltage (like. 01 or. 02 to the memory and overclock it a little and see how it goes. +200 should be more than sufficient.

Read my last message also.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> i havent been using a DMM yet but that was my next question lol if i did need to use one, thank you,
> 
> and im using unigine valley, i read somewhere there are apparently tweaks that need to be done for it to not crash valley, should i use another bench ?
> 
> and it boosted to 1150 i believe


I may have missed your driver set... If you are on the latest, then just stop testing... The latest driver and Valley are not friendly right now. Try to roll back one driver if you are on the latest 337


----------



## cursedprophet

my current is latest and its the 337.88 driver


----------



## cursedprophet

would it be ok to ask what drivers most you guys are using please?

also what bench aoos do you recommend im starting to wonder about valley..


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> my current is latest and its the 337.88 driver


Roll back to the beta 337.50 and see how it works. Valley and that driver may be the issue. Or switch over to gaming or using a different benchmark.


----------



## cursedprophet

ok what i will try is roll back drivers then instead on a bench ill try bf4 or something and get back to you guys
thank you kindly scarlet


----------



## cursedprophet

im just going to try heaven before rolling back driver to 337.50 beta please god i hope this works lol


----------



## cursedprophet

@ scarlet







good news, seems it is a issue with valley i tried heaven and i was able to push 200 core but i stopped once i hit just under 1300 lol, i know im being a bit of a pain in the a$$ atm but would u be able to link me to how i can check my voltage directly with a DMM please is there a forum or something on that ?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Linkie

That is the picture and a clickable link to the probe it connector. It is really easy and only $9 USD, so it is worth it. The layout is important, because you want to measure the GPU (core) voltage.



Notice next to the BIOS switch, (on our right for this picture being upside down) with the 10 pins in a line? The two pins furtherest from the BIOS switch are the two measuring points. Use the positive on the far left (core readout) and the one just to its right (ground) and you will see your true voltage (left when installed... The upside down picture is killing me, lol) If you are very agile and have steady hands, you can check without the probe it connector, but I suggest the connector as it is much easier.

Also.. Every odd pin (1, 3, 5, 7, and 9) are all positive measure points.. The even pins (2, 4, 6, 8, 10) are all grounds. Any ground can be used, and using two grounds (as positive and negative, will yield nothing) connecting two positives will short your card, so pay attention to what you are connecting


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i think open box at microcenter may only be returned within 15 days. Isn't it?


My receipt says 30 days I just checked. I'm doing some hunting for a 780 classy but it seems as if the prices just increased now. ***??


----------



## cursedprophet

DUDE!!! u r a legend exactly what i was looking for, btw i hope i didnt make u go out of ur way for the pics







muchly appreciated omg im so excited i could just arrrgghh!!!!!! ok ok now to find my DMM and source a prob it connector hopefully i can get one from ebay or maybe frozen





















, also i have some even more good news for you scarlet, i thought hey what if it was just sheer luck that i benched high mhz right maybe cold cards etc so many factors right, so what i did is i set the voltage u told me (1.287V) via classy controller!!1 then launched heaven, set it to extreme preset, opened AB from everything at default set the core to 180mhz right, then started bench i was getting 1280mhz then what i did (not sure if it is risky tho !!) but i then flicked to classy controller and reverted the voltage on one card to default" soon as i hit apply bam !!! heaveen crashes soooooooooooooo...my guess is classy controller is working and i AM in fact bumping voltage as needed







and my bios rev2 is working as needed aaaand i am able to bench now.

NOW** this is the part im wondering about right, ok so remember how i was getting all these crashes as valley was starting and u told me up the voltage more than what i had set? well im thinking maybe im crashing on valley back then because my voltage wasnt high enough?!?!

i still need to dial in the clocks and voltages nicely but for now i know i am able to hit 1280mhz core with 1.287V, temps are pretty high though around 79C but i mean with my blocks on later im sure i can pusher harder im very sure in fact,









just wondering what would u guys consider a good (safe) range voltage wise for the classies on water?

again SCARLET THANK YOU SO MUCH DUDE I WAS REALLY DOWN FOR THE LAST FEW DAYS AS I JUST COULDNT FIGURE IT OUT but u really helped me man honestly i did a lot of reading and but to no avail as soon as i talk to u lol ...bam im good to go haha thanks dude u made my night


----------



## cursedprophet

frozen doest seem to have a probe it connector , evga does but dont ship to AUS lol


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> frozen doest seem to have a probe it connector , evga does but dont ship to AUS lol


I ordered a backplate for a guy in Singapore... It took me two months to get the backplate to him, because of shipping and such... If I can find a quicker way to get one, I will get it sent to you.... Oh wait... Ummm. Give me a day or two to see if I can have one sent your way by the end of next week....


----------



## cursedprophet

oh cool if not don't fret im sure i can fashion two single female pin outs to banana jacks







i mean its only for two points i guess voltage is the only place im connecting to,.... but if u do happen to be able to get one i will be able to wire the money to you








thank you


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerano*
> 
> Guys this is weird i can get artifact free kombustor and valley at1398/1411 but once on firestrike i can only do 1372...
> 
> What could be the issue?
> 
> Firestrike is brutal
> 
> My extreme hd score for valley is 3.5k and my fs is around 11k


Don't use Kombustor (or Furmark) with GTX 780. You might damage the card. Those programs put the cards under stresses that they will never see in any other setting, and there are many reports across the nets of people damaging their 780s with those programs.


----------



## Cerano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Don't use Kombustor (or Furmark) with GTX 780. You might damage the card. Those programs put the cards under stresses that they will never see in any other setting, and there are many reports across the nets of people damaging their 780s with those programs.


Darn serious? Didnt know that!'

Thanks for sharing!! Any idea on how to optimise my oc though?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerano*
> 
> Darn serious? Didnt know that!'
> 
> Thanks for sharing!! Any idea on how to optimise my oc though?


Your card is already pretty golden. What cooling are you using? What voltages? What BIOS?

My method with the 780 (non-Ti) Classified has been to flash a custom BIOS over the LN2 BIOS and then overclock with Precision X while managing voltages with the Classified Voltage Tuner Tool. I've only ever had my Classifieds on air, so I am temp limited. Across the five 780 Classifieds that I've had I've seen that I can get a stable OC in the range of 1,260MHz to 1,350MHz, give or take depending on the card. Those are bench stable, not game stable. For gaming my clocks are lower.


----------



## Cerano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Your card is already pretty golden. What cooling are you using? What voltages? What BIOS?
> 
> My method with the 780 (non-Ti) Classified has been to flash a custom BIOS over the LN2 BIOS and then overclock with Precision X while managing voltages with the Classified Voltage Tuner Tool. I've only ever had my Classifieds on air, so I am temp limited. Across the five 780 Classifieds that I've had I've seen that I can get a stable OC in the range of 1,260MHz to 1,350MHz, give or take depending on the card. Those are bench stable, not game stable. For gaming my clocks are lower.


1.4v i have a custom loop with a full ek block

So my card is already above average?
1372 core is bench stable on skynet rev4


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerano*
> 
> 1.4v i have a custom loop with a full ek block
> 
> So my card is already above average?
> 1372 core is bench stable on skynet rev4


I think for water 1,372MHz bench stable is pretty good. I had an early 780 Classified (with Elpida memory) and the core on that one was very good. A friend put it under water and got it to ~1,411MHz, but with artifacts in benches.

I'll let some of the other water guys chime in, but you seem to have a pretty good card there.


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> Sooooo....trying to figure out what is going on. Looks like I may be having issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got home from work today and decided to start from scratch on my OC. Obviously on the paper it's from top left to right, then the two on the 2nd row. Before either my last or 2nd to last test I accidentally changed my voltage to 1.2525 (whichever is one step down from 1.2625) and didn't realize that I did it. I set my OC to 1285 and 3279. I went to set my voltage using the tool and that's when I notice that it wasn't at 1.2625. I set it to 1.2625 and hit apply. As soon as I did my screen tripped out, drivers crashed, and my screen looks like the pics.
> 
> The most juice I ever put on this thing was 1.35v and that was for MAYBE an hour total this morning. And for those that don't know - system was finally built about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I'm not sure where to go from here, I have no idea what is going on. I reinstalled drivers and of course that didn't help. Just don't tell me it's the card please hahaha. Suggestions would be more than welcome


Same thing happened to my card while using the classy tool. I never went over 1.3v.

Had to get a new one.

Have not touched the classy tool since.


----------



## Iorveth

Guys I just got my GTX 780 Ti and flashed Skyn3t bios. However, It's voltage is on 1.200v.

I used voltage controller and it reset everytime I shut down my PC.

Can someone give me a bios for 1.25v, 1.256v, or 1.262v ? 1.25v would be preferred.

Thanks.


----------



## Kimir

No modded bios will give you such voltage, you need to use the classy tool to get that.
And, once again, DO NOT TRUST ANY SOFTWARE FOR VOLTAGE READING ON YOUR GRAPHIC CARDS (sorry for the caps, but it's still lookin tiny in 4K).


----------



## Iorveth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> No modded bios will give you such voltage, you need to use the classy tool to get that.
> And, once again, DO NOT TRUST ANY SOFTWARE FOR VOLTAGE READING ON YOUR GRAPHIC CARDS (sorry for the caps, but it's still lookin tiny in 4K).


I know, I use GPU-Z voltage readings, it's more accurate.

And yes, I would use the Classified Voltage Controller but it won't save if I shutdown and open my PC again which extremely annoying. I reached 1280mhz on 1.25v....

If there is a way to save the settings then I will just keep using it, otherwise, I will just uninstall...


----------



## Kimir

GPU-z shouldn't be trusted either.
No, there is no way to save anything with the classy tool, it's a benchmark tool more than anything, not intended to be used for 24/7 voltage control.


----------



## cursedprophet

hey umm i dunno much about whether its ok or bad to keep overvolts for 24/7,

but i did run into this interesting thread when i was looking for flashing guides and the guys in this thread seem to have found a way to have MSI afterburner to keep a overvolt locked in even after rebooting, its a bit of a fiddle here n there but the guide seems very informative,

the link is here (also sorry if im breaching rules by pasting a link here :S)

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18545210

** sorry doesnt actually say itll lock volts in after reset but im assuming this is the case if ur modding AB as AB does retain clock settings so im guessing itll retain voltage settings too,

also please be careful as i also noticed it doesnt seem to mention a fail safe to revert AB voltage so .... its a "At ur own risk " kinda thing i think

anyway probs do a bit more research about retaining high voltages for 24/7

*** oh didnt realise this is for 1.3V not sure if u can go higher ....

anyway hope it helps


----------



## Haudi

Hi there. Ive a Classifie 780 which runs very good. 1.22V under load i can gamestable do 1360/3800. But ive a problem when playing BF4. Everytime i overclock the card with the classified voltgage cotroller an playin bf4 - switching the map is win8.1 crash. someone an idea what to do?
Thanks


----------



## gqneon

I've had a lot of bsod in bf4 especially since I switched to classified cards even under stock settings and voltage. Trying to find out the cause myself. Sometimes it works great sometimes not


----------



## Haudi

Here the same - switched from GTX 780Ti which war really good and there were no problems. Now alot of BSODS or Reboots and mostly map switch.


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haudi*
> 
> Hi there. Ive a Classifie 780 which runs very good. 1.22V under load i can gamestable do 1360/3800. But ive a problem when playing BF4. Everytime i overclock the card with the classified voltgage cotroller an playin bf4 - switching the map is win8.1 crash. someone an idea what to do?
> Thanks


Does it do it at stock clocks?


----------



## cursedprophet

hey guys got the blocks today !!! yay lol, anyway just thought id upload some pre install pics for those curious









btw iv never actually held a gpu block before and wow these things are heavy lol
(no need for the weights set for chrissy)

















kinda worried now about the weight of these things lol,...


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> hey guys got the blocks today !!! yay lol, anyway just thought id upload some pre install pics for those curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw iv never actually held a gpu block before and wow these things are heavy lol
> (no need for the weights set for chrissy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda worried now about the weight of these things lol,...


Nice! Don't be worried. If you want to get the backplate, it helps, but you will be OK either way.


----------



## gqneon

^^ yup, I've used about 6 or 8 ek full blocks and never had an issue, both horizontal and vertical without backplates. They sure feel nice in hand, don't they?


----------



## cursedprophet

haha hell yea they do, soon as i picked one up i was like wow!!!! i mean im sure you guys r right and itll be all good, but damn these things would have a lot of strain on the pci connector haha and with water, fttings, and tube pushing on them i mean dammnn lol. not only do they feel nice, but talk about blind lol, kinda cheesed off about how customs opened the outter box thing seem like instead of a blade or some sort they have used a rottweiler to open it lol...


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

When you go to install them, I suggest spreading the TIM a little at least, to ensure full coverage of the die. The pea method and the rice grain method work fine for the CPU, but you want to ensure full coverage of the gpu die if possible.

Guide to classified blocks on EVGA website.

I will be pulling my cards apart again to change over to Fujiploy thermal pads in the near future as well :-D


----------



## Cerano

Guys have a look at my build and lemme know what you think

http://www.overclock.net/t/1495250/build-log-the-reactor


----------



## cursedprophet

@scarlet







will deff use maybe a plastic card to thin out and spread the tim a bit for sure









what is the difference between fujiploy thermal pads? just curious









now to go get those m3x6 for back plates and i should be ready to start throwing these bad boiz on







....dont u hate having touch such shininess hahah


----------



## Typhoeus

Thought this was a bit funny when playing my first game on the new classy 770:


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> @scarlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will deff use maybe a plastic card to thin out and spread the tim a bit for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is the difference between fujiploy thermal pads? just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now to go get those m3x6 for back plates and i should be ready to start throwing these bad boiz on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....dont u hate having touch such shininess hahah


Been hearing that Fujiploy are the best on the market, so I wanted to try them out. I know the EK ones were fairly decent and keep the Temps under pretty good control, but I would love to get everything down a few more degrees in preparation for winter, so that when I start smashing benchmarks, I can get the Temps as low as possible at all times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> Thought this was a bit funny when playing my first game on the new classy 770:


Those temps are normal... They are rated for just over a billion, so you'll be fine... I swear.. LoL


----------



## Typhoeus

ok now I'm a bit worried because I reset, and stuff like that keeps happening: 

should I be worried? is it a software issue or a sensor issue?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> ok now I'm a bit worried because I reset, and stuff like that keeps happening:
> 
> should I be worried? is it a software issue or a sensor issue?


Probably just software reading wrong. I will be back to my PC tomorrow, but mine likes to read random voltages and Temps wrong. I see 8000+ degrees on temp sensors that have nothing Connected on the mobo...

Also, use GPU-Z and real temp, because they should show you Temps as well. Just turn hwinfo off while using them.


----------



## PROFIT

Hi guys!

I become owener of EVGA 780Ti Classified Hydrocopper but I am disapointed of this Classified because it can run only 1250 at 1.21. My previous reference 780Ti with EKWB was runed 1375 at 1.21. From another site it is possible to run Classified with higher voltage.
Can you advice which voltage is safe for benchmarks for 780Ti Classi Hydrocooper?


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> ok now I'm a bit worried because I reset, and stuff like that keeps happening:
> 
> should I be worried? is it a software issue or a sensor issue?


Only 0.0589824 jigawatts? I would RMA...


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

So, I know a few people here and more people on the EVGA site are questioning the 3887 k|ngp|n card on Newegg.... (http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=14-487-041)

The K|ngp|n runs 11x5.9.... Stock cards register 10.58x4.38.... The 3887 is mysteriously 10.5x4.4 ... Why is EVGA so quiet about a reference size QueenPin (dubbed that by an EVGA user, lol) and why are they saying the clock speeds and possibly max oc are the only things effected? I mean, the card is a completely different size... Meaning, it is not simply the clocks that changed... EVGA isn't saying much on the EVGA forums, so I was wondering if we could spur some more interest into this topic, as it is supposedly a classified.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> So, I know a few people here and more people on the EVGA site are questioning the 3887 k|ngp|n card on Newegg.... (http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=14-487-041)
> 
> The K|ngp|n runs 11x5.9.... Stock cards register 10.58x4.38.... The 3887 is mysteriously 10.5x4.4 ... Why is EVGA so quiet about a reference size QueenPin (dubbed that by an EVGA user, lol) and why are they saying the clock speeds and possibly max oc are the only things effected? I mean, the card is a completely different size... Meaning, it is not simply the clocks that changed... EVGA isn't saying much on the EVGA forums, so I was wondering if we could spur some more interest into this topic, as it is supposedly a classified.


I am little confused by this post. What are you asking/saying exactly?









The Kingpin (or Queenpin if you want to call it that) is a Classified. It is the same size as the Classified. It is basically the ultimate EVGA Classified card.


----------



## phynce

there is currently 2 versions of the kingpin card on newegg the cheaper one is slightly smaller and has a slower core clock and is 50-60 cheaper.


----------



## Kimir

He mean there is a new Kingpin card with the ref "03G-P4-3887-KR" that no one knows anything about except that the frequencies are lower and the PCB is smaller (from newegg specs at least).
We all, owners of the KPE cards, have the 03G-P4-*3888*-KR right now.
And that new card is a mystery, it appeared on newegg before it even shows up on EVGA store and the only thing known is what Jacob said on EVGA forum ("The difference is the clocks and possibly max overclocking ability."). So the card does exist apparently.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> He mean there is a new Kingpin card with the ref "03G-P4-3887-KR" that no one knows anything about except that the frequencies are lower and the PCB is smaller (from newegg specs at least).
> We all, owners of the KPE cards, have the 03G-P4-*3888*-KR right now.
> And that new card is a mystery, it appeared on newegg before it even shows up on EVGA store and the only thing known is what Jacob said on EVGA forum ("The difference is the clocks and possibly max overclocking ability."). So the card does exist apparently.


Got one today and its 3888. Was a bit relieved to see that


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I got my EK block and back plate earlier today and I have a few questions. Did anyone split the thicker thermal pad? Or just left it as one wide strip?

Thanks


----------



## vhsownsbeta

EVGA released an LE of the 680 classifieds with lower clocks some time after launch.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1449/evga-gtx-680-classified-le.html

AFAIK it is impossible to completely bin GPUs before they are soldered onto a PCB. I'm calling that the dimensions are wrong and that these are just kingpins that have failed to hit full clocks. If this is the case then they really should implement the LE designation again


----------



## jodomcfrodo

Hey,
I had a quick question about the Classified voltage controller. I have a 780ti classified with the EK block on it.
Does the voltage tuner software accurately display the voltage unlike other tools such as GPU-Z?
So If i put the slider to 1.3v then the card will be getting 1.3v, right? I'm on stock bios (the EVGA updated one). Will that voltage tuner still work? Also in LN2 mode.

Thanks,
J.D.


----------



## Kimir

No, you'll get a little more than the voltage set, but it also depend on the pwm you are using.


----------



## Owari

What is the best software for flashing my Classy's BIOS?


----------



## jodomcfrodo

SO 1.3v would really be like 1.31v? I don't really care about wiggle room because I have the cooling.
And what do you mean by PWM? I though that just meant the fan control.


----------



## seanp2501

I use evga precision on my classified 780ti and it saves my over volt just fine after reboot...


----------



## jodomcfrodo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanp2501*
> 
> I use evga precision on my classified 780ti and it saves my over volt just fine after reboot...


Yea but it only gives you 75 mv instead of getting up to 1.3v. Also the classified controller saves it.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I am little confused by this post. What are you asking/saying exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kingpin (or Queenpin if you want to call it that) is a Classified. It is the same size as the Classified. It is basically the ultimate EVGA Classified card.


Not sure how one could be confused when the card is not the same size, according to new egg, and EVGA admits that the clock speeds are reduced and that the reduction can effect Overclocking. The card is suggested to be the same size as a vanilla card, if you read the details that are on Newegg and the ones I posted...

*edit*Jacob has posted that the dimensions are incorrect on the Newegg page, and will speak with them to update. So this is pretty much what vhsownsbeta mentioned, that these are LE cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> EVGA released an LE of the 680 classifieds with lower clocks some time after launch.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1449/evga-gtx-680-classified-le.html
> 
> AFAIK it is impossible to completely bin GPUs before they are soldered onto a PCB. I'm calling that the dimensions are wrong and that these are just kingpins that have failed to hit full clocks. If this is the case then they really should implement the LE designation again


As I said, EVGA is admitting that it have lower clocks, so I could understand the mistyped of dimensions without a problem... I can not understand why EVGA isn't acknowledging anything else and acting so shady about it.


----------



## Danny Dogg

Just signed up to the site, i'm an EVGA GTX Classified owner too with my GTX 780 Classified/ACX SLI









And after thinking about it for a while, gonna flash my bios with Skyn3t bios because i'm tired of getting instabilities, when i was soloing my GTX780 it was allright, only got my 2nd gpu since a week and well the overclock and stability in sli ain't that great since, i mean in benchmarks it's ok, but in videogames it freezes and make the drivers crash if i go over +75Mz Core Clock and 675Mz MEM Clock, froze at 80MHz and 700MHz, i'm sure it's because of that issue i saw and took me a while to find out even if iknew it, but going over 1032 tends to make it unstable going upand down because of Nvidia's Boost, so i'm sure with the Bios it will be much more stable without the Boostand i'llprobably be able to overclock much higher too.



Oh and since theres also a list for owners heres my GPU-Z validation link









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5spa7/


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Owari*
> 
> What is the best software for flashing my Classy's BIOS?


nvflash work pretty well


----------



## cursedprophet

hey guys!!!!!!!!!!! i took some pictures while throwing on block 1 and thought id post em up for ppl to see hope u enjoy and im sorry for the bad lighting.












took a while to get the blocks on for me it took about 45mins lol, and still have another card to block...








meanwhile i have read and hear EK provide adequate thermal pads but i found myself short 3 memory chip lengths :S
luckily i order two blocks so i pinched from the second pack and ordered from my local store for another 0.5mm pad but still curious if maybe EK are trying some cost efficient dodgies lol ...no biggie but kinda surprised from the reviews and info iv gotten about the block contents ...

also i have socket head m3x6 for the back-plate and i know they are not flush but i specifically got these as they give the block and card a more aluminum look and suits my internals









EDIT** please don't mind my sexy legs


----------



## cursedprophet

I was meaning to ask mightve been better to have asked before installing lol but that middle plate isnt meant to go back on with the block right ? no mention of it in the instructions :S


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Owari*
> 
> What is the best software for flashing my Classy's BIOS?


Yea just use nvflash you find it on the 1st page and 1st post here in the thread with all the instructions aswell. If you need any more help just ask







I had to move all the files to my user folder to make cmd work


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> I was meaning to ask mightve been better to have asked before installing lol but that middle plate isnt meant to go back on with the block right ? no mention of it in the instructions :S


Yes, it has to be removed.


----------



## cursedprophet

awesome cool i thought so, thnx for confirming


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Hey when you used the thicker thermal pads, did you split it like the picture? Did you also use thermal paste under the thicker pad?


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> hey guys!!!!!!!!!!! i took some pictures while throwing on block 1 and thought id post em up for ppl to see hope u enjoy and im sorry for the bad lighting.
> 
> took a while to get the blocks on for me it took about 45mins lol, and still have another card to block...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meanwhile i have read and hear EK provide adequate thermal pads but i found myself short 3 memory chip lengths :S
> luckily i order two blocks so i pinched from the second pack and ordered from my local store for another 0.5mm pad but still curious if maybe EK are trying some cost efficient dodgies lol ...no biggie but kinda surprised from the reviews and info iv gotten about the block contents ...
> 
> also i have socket head m3x6 for the back-plate and i know they are not flush but i specifically got these as they give the block and card a more aluminum look and suits my internals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT** please don't mind my sexy legs


I was missing three also, had to order some more.


----------



## cursedprophet

i know right !!! ok cool so im not alone then haha, yea weird cos even in their instruction paper its says they provide more than enough haha, oh well its $2 for a strip here locally, so not worth the returning of the block lol


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I received four strip total. Two thick, two thin.


----------



## DeXel

I got enough thermal pads, and still have some left over.

They include 2 times more than needed, and I bought my like a month ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I received four strip total. Two thick, two thin.


IIRC 1 strip is enough to cover all memory modules. The other is enough to cover all MOSFETs.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

@StrongIsland1, or anyone as a matter of fact, do you have any way to get in touch with Skyn3t and see if there can be a Rev 3 for the Ti Classy, aimed specifically at watercooling? I would like to see what he could do with lowering the wattage from 900 down to something like 600 or 700, as I can't afford to aim at getting DICE pots right now...


----------



## VSG

Come on man, I thought we had resolved this already. Just because the power limit has a max of 900w doesn't mean your card will consume that much even if set to 100%. Even a KPE on LN2 can't consume that much with the XOCKPTi bios that has no limit at all.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Come on man, I thought we had resolved this already. Just because the power limit has a max of 900w doesn't mean your card will consume that much even if set to 100%. Even a KPE on LN2 can't consume that much with the XOCKPTi bios that has no limit at all.


Is it alright if I make a request that I would like on my cards? Do I need approval to make a minor request?

I don't like that my cards shut off without upping the voltage. I would like to be able to run them without bumping the voltage, as I don't need to overclock to run games over 200 fps... So, I would like to bump voltage only for benchmarking occasionally. I don't care if I can't use that much... Only one bios causes this shut down without a voltage increase...


----------



## Kimir

You could do it by yourself you know, it's not that hard.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Is it alright if I make a request that I would like on my cards? Do I need approval to make a minor request?
> 
> I don't like that my cards shut off without upping the voltage. I would like to be able to run them without bumping the voltage, as I don't need to overclock to run games over 200 fps... So, I would like to bump voltage only for benchmarking occasionally. I don't care if I can't use that much... Only one bios causes this shut down without a voltage increase...


Of course you can request it, it is up to them anyway.

I don't get why you card shuts off at low voltages though.


----------



## alancsalt

They are posting about that new smaller slower KingPin in the KingPin thread. The new one is now being called the "reference edition".


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Of course you can request it, it is up to them anyway.
> 
> I don't get why you card shuts off at low voltages though.


I am not sure either. I really want to try something though, so I can see what they are capable of.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> They are posting about that new smaller slower KingPin in the KingPin thread. The new one is now being called the "reference edition".


Jacob has acknowledged, as well as Matt, that the size was listed wrong, but the cards are only clock different. They also acknowledged the mistake of not renaming it something different. I do like "reference edition "


----------



## Danny Dogg

I finally managed to mod my GTX 780 Classified BIOS with Skyn3t rev4 BIOS without any problems with NVlfash under DOS, well at least for my 1st GPU.



I tried with my 2nd GPU and i'm receiving a weird warning message so i haven't insisted, it's weird considering it's the same GPU, it's just that one as a Hynix Chip, while the other is a Samsung, but i'd never thought that would cause any problems, so what do you think i should do ?



Heres what both gpu's specs look like under GPU-Z.



Hope theres a solution for this, cause i'm sure trying to SLI with both will create problems, so i'll wait and see for an answer before messing around and doing anything wrong since this is my first time.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> I got enough thermal pads, and still have some left over.
> 
> They include 2 times more than needed, and I bought my like a month ago.
> IIRC 1 strip is enough to cover all memory modules. The other is enough to cover all MOSFETs.


The ones for the memory are split up individually for each mem chip though. Should be 2 strips with those and one big for the mosfets iirc. Atleast they've been on the 5 Classies i've mounted blocks on


----------



## superV

what do you think about this psu ?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1473637/tpu-lepa-releases-maxplatinum-power-supply-series-1700w-psu

is this a good psu ?
This product incorporates multiple 12V rails over current protection.
If you let many peripherals consume the power on only one 12V rail, it may trigger the over current protection and shut down the system. Please re-direct certain peripheral power cable to other 12V rail to share the current loading to ensure highest stability and safety.

this is multiple rail so if if one rail goes over 30 amps it trigger over current protection.
since i can use 2 cables that's 60 amps,but i saw my card vddc at 65 amps. so this psu will not work ?


----------



## Cerano

Guys how does this score compare?



EVGA GTX 780 Classified / 1425 mhz Core 7900 mhz Mem / 4670K @ 4.4ghz


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> what do you think about this psu ?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1473637/tpu-lepa-releases-maxplatinum-power-supply-series-1700w-psu
> 
> is this a good psu ?
> This product incorporates multiple 12V rails over current protection.
> If you let many peripherals consume the power on only one 12V rail, it may trigger the over current protection and shut down the system. Please re-direct certain peripheral power cable to other 12V rail to share the current loading to ensure highest stability and safety.
> 
> this is multiple rail so if if one rail goes over 30 amps it trigger over current protection.
> since i can use 2 cables that's 60 amps,but i saw my card vddc at 65 amps. so this psu will not work ?


What do you need 1700w for?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> What do you need 1700w for?


Benching, stuff like that, you know. XD
I'm pulling 1400w from the wall on my 1300G2 with my 780Ti KPE, I'm gonna get the 1600w when available. Need more power!


----------



## superV

so?what about that multiple rail ? it will work or not ?or better single rail ?

my hydro pulls 800w on my 850w psu, so just asking but who know when i will buy it...









Kimir this 1700 is available for 330 euros.


----------



## jdc122

hey guys. i just bought a 780ti classy. and i cannot get the classified voltage tool to work! any voltage set higher than 1.2125 (default max) crashes the pc. anyone have any advice? currently on around 1260 core with no additional voltage...


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> so?what about that multiple rail ? it will work or not ?or better single rail ?
> 
> my hydro pulls 800w on my 850w psu, so just asking but who know when i will buy it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimir this 1700 is available for 330 euros.


I prefer single rail. Others will say multi. Each has it's own advantages/disadvantages.


----------



## Kimir

I also prefer single rail, not a fan of the need to balance the load on the multiple rail.
I have the 850w platimax, that is sufficient for my two 680L on daily in my fractal rig, but still had to balance load because I had shutdown. That's why I took the 1000w platimax, also because I knew I would OC those 680 and in benchmarks I had the use of 1000w.
Now that I got an EVGA, I don't see myself going for another brand. Got my 1000w platimax back after 5 months in RMA (not really their fault, because of shortage of components... miners fault). But you see the 10 years warranty of EVGA and lower price... knowing it uses the great Super flower leadex platform, it's a no brainer.
I see that LEPA 1700 at 320€ here (without shipping) and the EVGA 1600G2 is $349 so maybe less than 300€. You'll say it's only gold. There is the platinum and titanium coming later too.

And I'll got Jacob on that:
Quote:


> Gold available this month, Platinum in August and Titanium in August/September.
> Still finalizing. Gold version will be $349, Platinum a bit above that and Titanium a bit above that


----------



## Danny Dogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny Dogg*
> 
> I finally managed to mod my GTX 780 Classified BIOS with Skyn3t rev4 BIOS without any problems with NVlfash under DOS, well at least for my 1st GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried with my 2nd GPU and i'm receiving a weird warning message so i haven't insisted, it's weird considering it's the same GPU, it's just that one as a Hynix Chip, while the other is a Samsung, but i'd never thought that would cause any problems, so what do you think i should do ?
> 
> 
> 
> Heres what both gpu's specs look like under GPU-Z.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope theres a solution for this, cause i'm sure trying to SLI with both will create problems, so i'll wait and see for an answer before messing around and doing anything wrong since this is my first time.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Just wanted to give an update and say i went for it and tried and failed, but managed to re-install my original bios backup.

It's really weird that 2 same models won't accept the same bios, probably because of the revision, i got the Hynix at Christmas and the Samsung last week.

Anyway don't know what to do about this, really want to SLI with both unlocked GPU's.









Allready managed to overclock the 1st CPU to 1256MHz on air with 1.212volt and been playing Metro Last Light with it, downclocked the memory to 1802Mhz though or with the heat would get artefacts and also downclocked the core clock to 1241 or in game drivers would crash after a while, probably needs more voltage, but it's allready hot enough like that for the moment.











For my problem maybe i should contact Skyn3t and send him my stock bios so he can have a look at it and help me.









And about this discussion about 1700w PSU's i have an Enermax Platimax 1500 with a 1700w boost wich works perfectly well since 2 years now, the extra juice on a single rail helps a lot to achieve crazy overclocks like 6.9GHz on my FX8350.


----------



## Perfected

So i just bought a 780ti classy and i could use a little help.

Whenever i try to flash my card via command prompt or try to save the original bios via gpu z i keep getting 'nvflash has stopped working'.

Any ideas anyone?

Also, what would be the best bios for a little bit of overclocking on air? I'm prob going to do skynet rev 2 bios.


----------



## Kimir

Use nvflash in command promp to save your bios
I guess GPU-z uses an older version of NVflash, it's the only reason I can image for not working (didn't work for me either, same error)

Oh, and get the latest NVflash.


----------



## Danny Dogg

Just wanted to say, i fixed my issue, tried other BIOSes and rev 2 didn't show any warning and when i booted up i could finally see both cards fully unlocked.









Don't think it should be a problem having a GPU with 2 different versions, Skyn3t rev 4 & 2, only differences i can see is the Target Power is 200% on rev 4 and 130% on rev 2, don't think any program would use more tham 130% anyway, i tried a Metro Benchmark at 125% earlier and it would'nt launch, so i just use 115%, just hope this won't annoy me the day i get watercooling and try pushing them even further, but it should be allright, earlier when playing Metro Last Light it was only using 108%max.

Anyway now i'm happy, gonna finnally be able to make a proper powerful SLI without those boost instability issues making drivers crash.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perfected*
> 
> So i just bought a 780ti classy and i could use a little help.
> 
> Whenever i try to flash my card via command prompt or try to save the original bios via gpu z i keep getting 'nvflash has stopped working'.
> 
> Any ideas anyone?
> 
> Also, what would be the best bios for a little bit of overclocking on air? I'm prob going to do skynet rev 2 bios.


Just make a bootable DOS USB Key with NVflash Files and the bios.
I tried the Windows version and it pissed me off, so did that instead and well my first time doing that stuff and it works well, i'd probably be affraid NVFlash crashing in the middle of it making it fail.


----------



## jdc122

AAnyone have any fix for additional voltage crashing a 780ti classy?


----------



## Perfected

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Use nvflash in command promp to save your bios
> I guess GPU-z uses an older version of NVflash, it's the only reason I can image for not working (didn't work for me either, same error)
> 
> Oh, and get the latest NVflash.


Thanks.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> AAnyone have any fix for additional voltage crashing a 780ti classy?


Too broad of a description there. Can you provide more specifics?


----------



## Perfected

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kyxrr/

If the OP is still updating the verified owners list thing... well here's my link or whatever.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> AAnyone have any fix for additional voltage crashing a 780ti classy?


you got two options, either ask Chris or anyone from evga support for the bios fix OR flash it with skyn3t rev2. Evga bios is limited to 115% pt.


----------



## ShockG

Hello all.
1. Classified Tool does not work with LN2 unlocked BIOS (anybody have a tool that does other than HOF Tool cause that only changes VDDC)


----------



## cursedprophet

@whoknows, no i didnt use tim under the thermal pads, just followed instructions as is, and also i only recieve two strips in total one thick and one thin had to buy more thin strips (0.5mm)

was i eant to have put TIM under the pads?

**EDIT**

just checked instructions again no mention of applying TIM under thermal pads, only place they say to apply TIM is gpu chip in criss-cross (but i used credit card to spread evenly)

and i used 0.5mm on vram chips 12 in total (i only got give 8 cuts on a strip) so i burrowed from other block package lol and order more 0.5mm

and laid down the 1mm strip (whole (not cuts)) on the mosfets again no TIM under was applied ...

please tell me this is correct lolz


----------



## Danny Dogg

Anyone can confirm me, PWM Freq. in GTX Classified Controller for the GTX 780 Classified doesnt work ?

Just upped it to 400MHz, nothing changed.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

@cursedprophet I dont think it really matters. I've just seen some people put tim on top of the pad on both the vram chips and mofsets. I was just curious how you did it.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

I am getting a 780Ti Classy next month to replace my 780 Classy (In the progress of RMA)

Its used, And i know the seller. He says that it can do 1300mhz on 1.21V with custom bios. is that decent?


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny Dogg*
> 
> Anyone can confirm me, PWM Freq. in GTX Classified Controller for the GTX 780 Classified doesnt work ?
> 
> Just upped it to 400MHz, nothing changed.


How do you plan on measuring it? GPU-Z has no way of measuring PWM.


----------



## Danny Dogg

Also i've got the impression that EVGA Precision X is stopping me from going over 1.212v.
AIDA64 Extreme is supposed to be a recommended software to check voltages compared to others that don't show proper values, and still, it looks stuck on 1.212v.


So i might try AfterBurner then a shame i like the fan profile of Precision, but if it blocks me, then i'll ditch it to go higher.


----------



## VSG

No, you need a DMM to read volts above 1.212V. Precision-X is fine, Aida is the issue here.


----------



## Danny Dogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> How do you plan on measuring it? GPU-Z has no way of measuring PWM.


Not really sure, just that i saw on some posts on the net that some people saw a consequent change with an increase from 30 to 60 MHz more so i thought it could probably seen.
Also saw one saying that it works with Classified Ti cards, but not Classifieds alone, even if the option was there, so just asking to be sure, even though that having it activated seemed to make it more stable, i tried a game of Metro after putting it back to default and drivers crashed even faster than the time before.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> No, you need a DMM to read volts above 1.212V. Precision-X is fine, Aida is the issue here.


Thanks for the quick answer, well i was thinking of getting that once i get a watercooling kit.
But even if it doesnt show up, when for example PrecisionX resets values, if i put it back up to 1.212 and then go check back up in GTX Classified Controller, and the values haven't moved, it should be okay, was wondering about it since it doesnt reset itself in the controller.

It's just that i also saw on some threads saying in AfterBurner you could see beyond the 1.212v limit.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> How do you plan on measuring it? GPU-Z has no way of measuring PWM.


PWM works just fine, you can only see it working under load, because it will increase the voltage a little.
But of course, you have to use a DMM to see that correctly.


----------



## Tyhuynh

Almost done. She looking sexy already! Calling her Lady in red!


----------



## jdc122

what do people use to test their mem clocks? been using the OC scanner 3gb fur test, get up to +650. is this an accurate measurement of what it will do?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> what do people use to test their mem clocks? been using the OC scanner 3gb fur test, get up to +650. is this an accurate measurement of what it will do?


unigine valley is good to test memory overclocks also crysis 3, batman arkham origins, Grid 2


----------



## Danny Dogg

One recent game where i've seen memory overclock work well is Watch_Dogs, witout FPS kept going up and down, overclocked to +700 and the game was more stable.


----------



## cursedprophet

ohh, na i didnt







maybe ill do it later see if theres a temp difference but for my first go i just followed the book lol, this is my first gpu block installation so didnt really try experimenting if you find any results that show temp difference please let us know







?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> I am getting a 780Ti Classy next month to replace my 780 Classy (In the progress of RMA)
> 
> Its used, And i know the seller. He says that it can do 1300mhz on 1.21V with custom bios. is that decent?


Air? Yes...I'd say golden, in fact. If water, typical I think. Post here the results.


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> How do you plan on measuring it? GPU-Z has no way of measuring PWM.
> 
> 
> 
> PWM works just fine, you can only see it working under load, because it will increase the voltage a little.
> But of course, you have to use a DMM to see that correctly.
Click to expand...

DMM can measure switching frequency on Hz setting? Never tried it myself. I think it works on motherboards though.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Air? Yes...I'd say golden, in fact. If water, typical I think. Post here the results.


Yes, on Air. He didnt want to mess with the stock cooler ^^

It will go under water when i get money enough for a loop. I tihnk a dellided i7 4770K + a 780Ti Classy deserve it









EDIT: Its a month untill i get the card, First i need to get the refund of the 780 Classy, But i will post the result


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Yes, on Air. He didnt want to mess with the stock cooler ^^
> 
> It will go under water when i get money enough for a loop. I tihnk a dellided i7 4770K + a 780Ti Classy deserve it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Its a month untill i get the card, First i need to get the refund of the 780 Classy, But i will post the result


If the ambient air is cold enough, you can get 1300mhz on 1.21v easy on a lot of Classies. Tested a KPE at work with 30c ambient temp (AC doesnt work atm







) and it did 1260 fine with 1.212v, but hit 79-80c too fast with the fan at 100%


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> If the ambient air is cold enough, you can get 1300mhz on 1.21v easy on a lot of Classies. Tested a KPE at work with 30c ambient temp (AC doesnt work atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and it did 1260 fine with 1.212v, but hit 79-80c too fast with the fan at 100%


Yes. it tend to get very hot. I haft to figure out a way to cool it down better in my 650D. . But as long as it overclocks decent,it`s good enough for me ^^ .My `old` Classy coud hit 1200/1650mhz stable on 1.21V, Memory was Hynix.
But best out of 3 Classy`s that i had tried.

(Off:topic, But are you DuranN, From Hw.no?


----------



## frobi6852

GPU-Z VALIDATION LINK: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/m2d73/

Love these (2) 780 ti Classifieds with the skyn3t bios rev.2.
*X12611* 1340 Core Clock, 1950 Mem Bus Clock on 3dMark 11 Extreme so far. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8429060. and will attempt to push it more: thumb:


----------



## Tyhuynh

Update on Lady in Red


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> Update on Lady in Red


1+ Man, But is it enough with one Ax1200I?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

So I just got done leak testing my loop, and I tried playing watch dogs to test it out. When I get into the game my card now makes a whinning noise. It didn't do this before I put the block and back plate on. Does anybody have any ideas? I dont want to stress the card when it makes that noise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nizzen

It is not enough for just one corsair ax1200i for 3-way unless you use the computer complete stock.

I use 2x 1200i for only 2x 780ti Classy. 4960x @ 4800 + 780ti classy SLI @ 1350

Maxed out the system with 1.4v @ classy and 1.55v on the cpu. The powerdraw was ~1700w


----------



## cursedprophet

hey guys just found something i think might be interesting for those looking for a "probe it " connector type for DMM,

http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=WC6021

i have a feeling this plug can fit the header founds on the classys

i used these wires at uni for fault finding on circuit boards and etc and looked it up and found them here at jaycar

i mean if it fits ok just gotta strip ends off and tie/wrap/or crocodile clip then to the DMM









if i go past the store ill pick up a pack and see if they fit


----------



## raihan081

ok so i flased EVGA 780 Ti Classified skyn3t bios rev.2 (evga official fix bios rev.) but didnt get to a good oc on my gpus. even at 60mhz on core and 100mhz it shows artifacts on evga precision x fur test. the temp remains under 50 while oc and load. im running 2 gtx 780 ti classified n both cooled by evga hydro copper block. PSU is corsair ax1200i. i saw reviews where they got to 125mhz on core n 450 on memory with stock bios and voltage. and im getting artifacts on water? lol. any suggestions what to do?


----------



## cursedprophet

try see what happens if you provide more vcore to gpus? temperature might not be ur oc wall


----------



## raihan081

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> try see what happens if you provide more vcore to gpus? temperature might not be ur oc wall


well the volt was 1.21 (precision x). should i give more volt with classified voltage? can you tell me what voltage should i apply for example?


----------



## raihan081

ok so i switched from the stock bios to ln2 bios and oc'ed 120mhz on core and 200mhz on memory. no artifacts. seems to run cooler too. precision x fur test shows no artifacts and gpu runs at 46 temp. but i wanted to get the other bios oc well. or should i just leave that oc and use this ln2.


----------



## cursedprophet

sure, well i was given some awesome advice by scarlet-tech









he told me to try 1.275V and see if it made a difference and it did , eventually after heaps of trial and error o was able to get core on 117 core clock @ 1.275V (also this is 1.275 via classy voltage controller, im not sure by DMM tho )









maybe even try the one step higher to 1.275 not sure what integer that is but the one higher


----------



## cursedprophet

hey guys something a little odd, i ran heaven with my voltage set to 1.4 exactly and core set to 143+ and mem at 0+
but my frequency show i was sitting at 1215mhz :S , i am on sky rev 2 not sure why such a low clockspeed :S anyone know why btw my bios is the boost disabled one if that helps? also power limit is set to 150%


----------



## raihan081

hi guys ran into another problem. when i try to flash the ln2 bios with the skyn3t bios it say I/O error. is it because i flashed the skyn3t evga official bios on the normal bios? i thought the ln2 bios is different and i can flash it. im providing a screenshot of the error.


----------



## DuraN1

Quick question, what kind of screws do I need to use the EVGA Backplate for the Classy with the EK block? Tried googling and reading through this thread, but too many pages!









I'd like to use the KPE backplate with the EK block ofc


----------



## pathfindercod

The general consensus I've seen is m3 x 6mm or m3 x 8mm with washer.


----------



## Cerano

i fit the ek classy block but 6mm m3 screws are too short!!

you'd need around 10mm


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> The general consensus I've seen is m3 x 6mm or m3 x 8mm with washer.


Thanks. I'll go with 6mm as washers are ugly


----------



## Cerano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> Thanks. I'll go with 6mm as washers are ugly


i bought 6mm but they are too short. please check before you purchase. im running the gtx 780 ti classy backplate with a fc classy ek block


----------



## VSG

No, you don't. M3x6 are fine, even with EK washers- I have done it for 3 cards so far without any issues.


----------



## Danny Dogg

Tired of thoses random Nvidia driver crashes in game because of my overclocks, it can come from so many things, funniest is that i never had a single BSOD, so it can't be CPU being too weak, i7 4770K overclocked to 4.3GHz, it could be my ram though as i have seen on certain sites, mine are 1866MHz overclocked to 2000Mhz CAS 8, it could also be the GPU not receiving enough voltage making it unstable, a bit hard to check that on recent powerful GPU's, since i never get any errors in softwares like OCCT even at +1300MHz, or it could also be related to other softwares or drivers.

Trying to figure this out is taking me a lot of time, all i want to do is make the highest possible and stable overclock to play my games and stay under 85 degrees without having thoses display drivers crashing in the middle of a game or a benchmark.

When that happens, screen becomes black, then it takes me back to the desktop and resets my overclocking software, wich can be easely noticed just by the sound of the fans going back to there normal speeds.

Think i'm gonna try and uninstall everything having to do with Nvidia and EVGA, clean the thing clean, then reinstall everything without Nvidia 3D or GeForce Experience. Wonder if other software like for example Raptr can also cause this.

Was also wondering, with a GTX780 Classified SLI up to how many MHz are all of you able to play with a stable overclock ?

Before with 1241Mhz was nearly allright, managed to play 4 hours of Watch_Dogs without a crash, but seems until what i have tested recently 1221MHz since my last crash, and from what i've seen on other forums, 1241Mhz seems to be the limit for some people, anyway i've only tested my overclocks with Watch_Dogs, Metro Last Light and Dynasty Warriors 8, but mostly Metro.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> hey guys something a little odd, i ran heaven with my voltage set to 1.4 exactly and core set to 143+ and mem at 0+
> but my frequency show i was sitting at 1215mhz :S , i am on sky rev 2 not sure why such a low clockspeed :S anyone know why btw my bios is the boost disabled one if that helps? also power limit is set to 150%


skyn3t rev2 is @1085mhz, hence:

1085+143 = 1228, which effective clock would still be at 1215Mhz. Try adding +1 or 2 Mhz more, that should kick you into 1228Mhz core clock.

i hope this helps.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raihan081*
> 
> hi guys ran into another problem. when i try to flash the ln2 bios with the skyn3t bios it say I/O error. is it because i flashed the skyn3t evga official bios on the normal bios? i thought the ln2 bios is different and i can flash it. im providing a screenshot of the error.


can you paste here the actual command you used to flash?


----------



## Cerano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> No, you don't. M3x6 are fine, even with EK washers- I have done it for 3 cards so far without any issues.


Odd... Why wouldnt mine fit then... They were too short woth 6mm and i had to buy new 10mm ones


----------



## 386DX40

I used M3 x 8 button head cap screw and they fit perfect with the plastic washers provided by EK.
McMaster-Carr has them for about $7 per 100 HERE

I fly RC Heli's and keep them in stock for repair work.

Also I would recommend these long M3 set screws. HERE

Great for installing the card onto the water block.
Lay the water block face up on something like a book or box to allow the card to set all the way down on the water block, GPU down, put two of those set screws into two of the threaded bosses on the block and lower the card onto the block in perfect alignment using the matching screw holes.
Basically guides the card onto the water block so you don't have problems with the heat sink pads moving or smearing the TIM.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny Dogg*
> 
> Tired of thoses random Nvidia driver crashes in game because of my overclocks, it can come from so many things, funniest is that i never had a single BSOD, so it can't be CPU being too weak, i7 4770K overclocked to 4.3GHz, it could be my ram though as i have seen on certain sites, mine are 1866MHz overclocked to 2000Mhz CAS 8, it could also be the GPU not receiving enough voltage making it unstable, a bit hard to check that on recent powerful GPU's, since i never get any errors in softwares like OCCT even at +1300MHz, or it could also be related to other softwares or drivers.
> 
> Trying to figure this out is taking me a lot of time, all i want to do is make the highest possible and stable overclock to play my games and stay under 85 degrees without having thoses display drivers crashing in the middle of a game or a benchmark.
> 
> *When that happens, screen becomes black, then it takes me back to the desktop and resets my overclocking software, wich can be easely noticed just by the sound of the fans going back to there normal speeds.*
> 
> Think i'm gonna try and uninstall everything having to do with Nvidia and EVGA, clean the thing clean, then reinstall everything without Nvidia 3D or GeForce Experience. Wonder if other software like for example Raptr can also cause this.
> 
> Was also wondering, with a GTX780 Classified SLI up to how many MHz are all of you able to play with a stable overclock ?
> 
> Before with 1241Mhz was nearly allright, managed to play 4 hours of Watch_Dogs without a crash, but seems until what i have tested recently 1221MHz since my last crash, and from what i've seen on other forums, 1241Mhz seems to be the limit for some people, anyway i've only tested my overclocks with Watch_Dogs, Metro Last Light and Dynasty Warriors 8, but mostly Metro.


Correct. This sounds like your OC is unstable. Try increasing your core voltage if you still have headroom for few degrees C, and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Danny Dogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Correct. This sounds like your OC is unstable. Try increasing your core voltage if you still have headroom for few degrees C, and see if that makes any difference.


Thanks for the reply, i'm gonna try it again slowly, increasing voltage if that happens, what i did anyway before, with GTX Classified Controller to 1.225v and still got thoses crashes.

Anyway i just uninstalled everything to do with Nvidia and EVGA, booted in safe mode and used Drive Sweeper, well i found traces of multiple different drivers and also traces of my old GTX650, then i rebooted, installed the latest Nvidia Drivers (337.88) except for the 3D Vision drivers and GeForce Experience, so everything now should be allright, maybe thoses traces of older drivers and gpu could also have caused instabilities.

I also saw on certain sites that since the ShadowPlay update in GeForce Experience or even when it searched for new drivers, made the Nvidia drivers crash in the middle of a game, so at least now theres less risk of that happening.

Also had to fix something else in my pc concerning administrative functions, some things thought i weren't an admin when i am, but managed to fix that, checked that because once when Nvidia drivers crashed, i had a look at the errors in the Admin Tools/Event Viewer i saw errors about admin restrictions at the same time the Nvidia driver and game crashed.

Theres only one thing i have problems finding out with these new powerful gpu's, is checking there instability and when to or not apply voltage, i mean with older gpu's it was easier, i used to just get a BSOD, but probably because i was cpu limited then.

What software would you recommend to be sure of the gpu's stability ? I have loads of different benchmark tools and all, but not really sure wich one is good enough and not just abusing the gpu or not using enough power.


----------



## jdc122

so, skynet rev 2 bios, can anyone tell me if 1333/2000 on air is good for my 780ti?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny Dogg*
> 
> I also saw on certain sites that since the ShadowPlay update in GeForce Experience or even when it searched for new drivers, made the Nvidia drivers crash in the middle of a game, so at least now theres less risk of that happening.
> 
> What software would you recommend to be sure of the gpu's stability ? I have loads of different benchmark tools and all, but not really sure wich one is good enough and not just abusing the gpu or not using enough power.


it depends on how you plan on using the card, e.g. gaming, benchmarks, etc. I can run firestrike without issues at >1350 on air but that won't run either tomb raider or valley at the same voltages. So for my use (gaming), tomb raider and valley (2 passes) are enough for me to run all my games for 5-6 hrs...that's the max straight hrs i dedicate myself in playing at any given day. Hardcore gamers may need more hrs and require more stability tests.

edit: btw, latest nvidia drivers give me lower OC clocks. I'm sticking with the previous drivers for now.


----------



## wstanci3

Got a question.

About to put on my waterblock on the 780Ti KingPin and was wondering if I could use 1mm thick thermal pads on the memory chips surrounding th GK110 chip? EK recommends .5mm as enough, but would 1mm thick not recommended or cause trouble?


----------



## vargus14

Wow what is some crazy power usage. My 2600k @ 4800mhz and 2 GTX770 classified 4gb cards running at 1285 boost and 8000mhz memory with stock voltage is plenty for me untill I get the new LG UM95 34" 21:9 3440-1440 res IPS monitor.
I think that is about the best resolution that is only approx 2.4times 1080p res instead of 4x 1080p resolution UHD has. Making it much easier in my Slied classy 770 4gb cards. Plus with the super widescreen resolution you get the benefits of fantastic peripheral vision and if you do watch movies you can enjoy then without black bars on the top and bottom of your screen unless you are watching some crazy widescreen format like from the movie Lawrence Of Arabia.
Once I get that monitor i will be upping my video card voltage to around 1.25v with the classified voltage tuner software


----------



## Chaython

I own a 4gb gtx 770 classified


----------



## cursedprophet

@ DUran1

u need m3x6 button head








or m3x8 if u plan to use the plastic washers from ek


----------



## cursedprophet

hey guys, i found stability @ 1.387 V @ (((325+ core maybe more at this point of time))) (memory @0+) and im hitting 1411mhz on heaven is this a decent OC?

Also found that when rebooting my pc classy controller reverts back to default voltages is there a way to hold the set voltages ?

ahaha and also what fan rpm speeds do most of you guys use for 24/7? i dont mind a little noise i guess lol

thanx


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> hey guys, i found stability @ 1.387 V @ (((325+ core maybe more at this point of time))) (memory @0+) and im hitting 1411mhz on heaven is this a decent OC?
> 
> Also found that when rebooting my pc classy controller reverts back to default voltages is there a way to hold the set voltages ?
> 
> ahaha and also what fan rpm speeds do most of you guys use for 24/7? i dont mind a little noise i guess lol
> 
> thanx


2350RPM SP120's (5) and 1650RPM (2) AF120's i dont care for sound due to the fact i live in southern california and i have a portable AC on 24/7 so i dont even hear my pc.


----------



## cursedprophet

Hey Jysze thanks . Just wondering is 1.5v safe for the classy ti 780s? Temp hold 55C on 1.4v...


----------



## VSG

That's too high for ambient and above honestly, I wouldn't got higher than 1.35V for 24/7. I am not sure if you brought this up already but how are you measuring the voltage?


----------



## gqneon

Wow I'm struggling to get my two classified 780 ti's to stay game stable on bf4 at like 1241 at 1.212. These cards are so finicky, it's killing me. I think I got duds x2. You guys are pulling down high 1300-1400 on air. I'm on water and the best 3dmark I've gotten has been 1411 at like 1.45v once. I am trying to figure out if it's memory, GPU our some other variable.

My two SC's... 1260 / 8000 1.212v gaming all day, zero issues. At like 40C. These cards... I'm pulling 44 @ lower clocks and same voltage. About to break them down and check my block installs. I've done 8 so far but no reason I couldn't have screwed it up I guess.


----------



## cursedprophet

Haha well that's the thing I think from what iv read it's more like 1.4something cos I'm going by the voltage controller ... I'll go back to 1.35 ..or 1.375 is there a way to have the voltage controller save the voltages please? Mine reverts back to stock every reboot :S


----------



## VSG

Only use the controller for benching, Precision-X or Afterburner is enough for anything you can throw gaming wise.


----------



## cursedprophet

Lol yeah thought that might be the case wish we could save profiles on controller haha for benching and for gaming.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You could do it by yourself you know, it's not that hard.


I don't know where to start. I have never messed with a single Bios change, and would be afraid of bricking my card. That is why I let others, with more money and experience, do the fine tuning.

P. S. Never realized you had replied... Sorry for taking so long to respond.


----------



## gqneon

So wait, does that mean I could use the kepler bios editor to make my own bios and have my own custom voltages applied under load etc? Noob question from me but I'm good with being new to things; it gives me more freedom to learn.


----------



## Danny Dogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> it depends on how you plan on using the card, e.g. gaming, benchmarks, etc. I can run firestrike without issues at >1350 on air but that won't run either tomb raider or valley at the same voltages. So for my use (gaming), tomb raider and valley (2 passes) are enough for me to run all my games for 5-6 hrs...that's the max straight hrs i dedicate myself in playing at any given day. Hardcore gamers may need more hrs and require more stability tests.
> 
> edit: btw, latest nvidia drivers give me lower OC clocks. I'm sticking with the previous drivers for now.


Well let's say i'm on a higher level when it comes to gaming, so i'm an elite gamer, i can spend hours, days playing non stop, well not as much as before, with age i need sleep now lol
But yeah i'd probably need a nice stable overclock with not too high voltages that can at least stay on for at least 12 hours straight, maybe even 24 hours, but i don't really game that much anymore.
So yeah even though i love benchmarking and breaking my old records, my principal use would be long gaming sessions.

Just now i have played nearly 5 hours straight of Watch_Dogs without a single crash at 1211MHz (+100MHz) 1.150v, haven't touched memory, but what is weird is that i've used less voltage that i used to use before, so i'm asking myself, maybe i was overdoing it on the voltage before and maybe that factor can cause instabilities but not sure.

Here what i used like options.



Right now it was either i was overvolting, or maybe the residues of my older gpu and older drivers conflicting, plus haven't installed GeForce Experience or any 3D drivers, i'll only know if i start overclocking over what made me crash before.

I also did something about that new option from the last drivers "Shader Cache" and added that in my RamDisk wich should accelerates the speed at thoses should be loaded in my 3D applications.

Anyway i'm not gonna overclock tonight, but tomorrow i'll try it again without touching too much the voltage trying to find the limit at the same voltage until i crash, note it down, then put the voltage higher and try again, guess it's the only way to know, not sure i trust benchmarks anymore after the errors i got lately.


----------



## gqneon

Clarifying, since this is a mixed thread, my comments currently are related to two 780 ti classifieds.

Man I would feel so dumb if this were the cause of my problems... Can running AB and PX simultaneously ( I prefer precision for changing clocks and ab for its detachable monitoring graph)?

I've also done all this before, but I think tonight I'm going to switch back to default bios, disable SLI, boot to safe and run driver uninstaller a couple times, reboot and reinstall the last drivers available before beta and this current one. Reboot, enable SLI, switch back to Skyn3t rev.2 bios on ln2 switch side, and see what happens. (I get black screen indefinitely if I try to disable or enable SLI with skyn3t bios active... Not sure how common that is or why it happens, I use boost disabled version)

If that doesn't work for stability, I'm going to remove both cards, put the stock coolers back on, bench them individually then together, and see what happens. It can't possibly be any less stable, right?

My probe it connectors will be here tomorrow for better troubleshooting, and in the interim it will give me more time to rerun all my water cooling configuration with quick disconnects.

I'm also switching back to a serial terminal (ek terminal) instead of parallel, having tried both. Parallel flows more total but cutting the flow in half at the GPU terminal means I have to almost double my pump speed and noise to get it to flow equivalent to just serial. Plus with serial I actually KNOW how much coolant is going to each gpu block. I think that's a huge plus. Yeah the second card water inlet temp will be a degree or two higher maybe but in parallel there's about a 2-3 C difference all the time anyhow.

What else can I do guys?


----------



## Danny Dogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> *Can running AB and PX simultaneously ( I prefer precision for changing clocks and ab for its detachable monitoring graph)*?
> 
> *(I get black screen indefinitely if I try to disable or enable SLI with skyn3t bios active... Not sure how common that is or why it happens, I use boost disabled version)*


Yeah me too i prefer Precision X, even though i'm hesitating to try AfterBurner after seeing that some people can see higher voltages than 1.212 applied on the gpu and another reason i just saw with the latest Rivatuner software, it finally works for 64-Bit games, but only on AfterBurner due to licensing reasons wich is a shame.

I've also have been asking myself this question if both AB and PX could work together, but don't think so, maybe if you only activate one at the time, but not sure either.



And yeah the screen staying black after desactivating SLI or uninstalling Nvidia drivers while SLI active also gives me the same thing with 2 GTX 780 Classy, one has revision 2 and another revision 4.


----------



## Badmojo

Im itching to flip the switch and see what the other bios is all about, but would it gain me anything?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badmojo*
> 
> Im itching to flip the switch and see what the other bios is all about, but would it gain me anything?


not that significant unless you flash it with an 'unsupported' 3rd party bios


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badmojo*
> 
> Im itching to flip the switch and see what the other bios is all about, but would it gain me anything?


Stop being a weenie and just do it. ;-) the voltage unlock in on the LN2 bios, if you have the updated bios or proper 3rd party bios installed.


----------



## Badmojo

might give it a shot....maybe lol


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> Haha well that's the thing I think from what iv read it's more like 1.4something cos I'm going by the voltage controller ... I'll go back to 1.35 ..or 1.375 is there a way to have the voltage controller save the voltages please? Mine reverts back to stock every reboot :S


yeah, 1.4 seems a little high for 24/7 use. Unfortunately, there's no way to retain the settings. Would have been lovely if it can be saved.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badmojo*
> 
> might give it a shot....maybe lol


i hear your card is begging you...


----------



## raihan081

after switching to LN2 bios i cant flash it to skyn3t bios rev2 or any other bios. when i do it, it says - I/O error cannot open file. any solution? my current bios as per gpu-z is - 80.80.43.01.80 (P2038-0030).


----------



## raihan081

and one more thing - in the ln2 bios after overvoltage and adding +37mv, i could get +55 on core and +50 on memory. resulting in 1140mhz boost as per gpuz but when i play games or run heaven precision x shows 1215mhz and 1212mv. so im not getting whats going on. gpuz says boost is 1140 whereas it goes 1215. im running on water with the hydro copper block. the temps at 1215mhz stays just below 50, say 45-50 for 1st gpu and 40-45 for 2nd gpu while benchmarking on Heaven or playing games.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raihan081*
> 
> and one more thing - in the ln2 bios after overvoltage and adding +37mv, i could get +50 on core and +50 on memory. resulting in 1140mhz boost but when i play games or run heaven precision x shows 1215mhz and 1212mv. so im not getting whats going on. gpuz says boost is 1140 whereas it goes 1215. im running on water with the hydro copper block. the temps at 1215mhz stays just below 50, say 45-50 for 1st gpu and 40-45 for 2nd gpu while benchmarking on Heaven or playing games.


Take a screen shot of the command prompt that you typed and the resulting message. Much easier to see and understand.

Please use Snipping tool, not print screen.. Much better quality and smaller file overall


----------



## raihan081

take a look at the original image.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny Dogg*
> 
> Just now i have played nearly 5 hours straight of Watch_Dogs without a single crash at 1211MHz (+100MHz) 1.150v, haven't touched memory, but what is weird is that i've used less voltage that i used to use before, so i'm asking myself, maybe i was overdoing it on the voltage before and maybe that factor can cause instabilities but not sure.
> 
> Right now it was either i was overvolting, or maybe the residues of my older gpu and older drivers conflicting, plus haven't installed GeForce Experience or any 3D drivers, i'll only know if i start overclocking over what made me crash before.
> 
> Anyway i'm not gonna overclock tonight, but tomorrow i'll try it again without touching too much the voltage trying to find the limit at the same voltage until i crash, note it down, then put the voltage higher and try again, guess it's the only way to know, not sure i trust benchmarks anymore after the errors i got lately.


there would be games that demand less voltage for specific clock no matter how you play it. Not sure about Watch Dogs, I don't play that game - yet







Among my 16 games, TR is the most demanding while Grid 2 pulls the highest temp. If OC/Volt passes both without throttling, crash or artifacts, i'm pretty sure there will be no problems with the rest of the games i have.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raihan081*
> 
> 
> 
> take a look at the original image.


is the ROM file in the same folder as your nvflash program?

EDIT: I saw it, the directory where you execute the program is incorrect. Either you navigate to the directory where your nvflash and ROM files are OR specify the location manually, i.e. nvflash ..... C:\temp\(your_rom_file.rom)

And use BACKSLASH (\) .... not forward slash (/)


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raihan081*
> 
> and one more thing - in the ln2 bios after overvoltage and adding +37mv, i could get +55 on core and +50 on memory. resulting in 1140mhz boost as per gpuz but when i play games or run heaven precision x shows 1215mhz and 1212mv. so im not getting whats going on. gpuz says boost is 1140 whereas it goes 1215. im running on water with the hydro copper block. the temps at 1215mhz stays just below 50, say 45-50 for 1st gpu and 40-45 for 2nd gpu while benchmarking on Heaven or playing games.


Are you running Precision X with the OSD while benching? If not, set up Precision X to show those statistics while benching. Whatever you see is where you're really at, of course, the only true way to measure actual voltage is with a DIMM.


----------



## Danny Dogg

Before i used to wonder if graphic card drivers limited the games to a certain number of MHz, now i'm starting to wonder if it ain't presets as i have seen on forums and actually experiencing now, i mean at +100MHz it's perfect, but when i tried 120/115/110/105 it all crashed, well i'm only at 1.150v too before i pushed it to 1.225 and it was nearly the same, all i know is for a daily basis, 1.35v is the limit, i just hope drivers aren't scripted with limits to how much more power you can add to play games.

Just weird that it does that at 100, why not 95 or 105 ? Anyway i'll try later with more voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badmojo*
> 
> Im itching to flip the switch and see what the other bios is all about, but would it gain me anything?


Why not try it, i also hesitated a lot before doing it, affraid to kill the bios, but it went all right for my first time, except when you have cards of the same model, but not same revision, then you have to find wich one works with wich, anyway the gain without overclocking is worth it and also makes the thing more stable having the boost clock at the same value as the default one, except if you overclock too high, then sometimes like in games, if it launches allright and suddenly decides to boost it crashes straight away, but allready having the thing without overclocking is nice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> there would be games that demand less voltage for specific clock no matter how you play it. Not sure about Watch Dogs, I don't play that game - yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Among my 16 games, TR is the most demanding while Grid 2 pulls the highest temp. If OC/Volt passes both without throttling, crash or artifacts, i'm pretty sure there will be no problems with the rest of the games i have.


Yeah, loads of software demand different voltages, not sure if having too much would cause more of a problem in them than not enough. Well i have TR too, haven't tried that one since a while, but i do try benchmarking with it from time to time, but it's very sensitive to OC, i also test with other games like Metro LL, Batman Arkham - Origins, Hitman Absolution and loads of other graphical demanding games and yeah TR is probably the one that tends to freeze the most if an OC is too high compared to other games, for the moment i've got to try going higher while upgrading voltages, the thing i'm affraid off, is upgrading voltages so high and it would not change much, but can't know without trying, just need this reason to consider buying a watercooling system for my GPU's later, the ACX cooler works pretty well allready.

EDIT : Did a Tomb Raider benchmark and no problem, even if i managed to get better results with original stock or LN2 bios. So now i upped voltage to 1.162v and +105 core, played a bit of Watch_Dogs and didn't crash, i'm gonna keep on going like that until i find every single stable oc for each voltage and note them down, it's gonna take some time, but at least after, i'll have an estimation of % gains vs % voltage.
And even if i know that every game differ, well when i crashed on one game, i crashed on all others i tried anyway.


----------



## Chaython

How do I join the club?


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> How do I join the club?


post a validation link from gpu-z


----------



## Typhoeus

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5a8ps/


----------



## raihan081

well nvflash and the rom files are in one folder. used \ and its still the same.


----------



## raihan081

here is another pic with the folder and files in it.


----------



## raihan081

yap im running precision x and gpuz together to look for the clock and other statistics.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raihan081*
> 
> 
> 
> here is another pic with the folder and files in it.


try specifying the whole path to bios, i.e. e:\classified\your_bios_file.rom


----------



## Danny Dogg

Just tested something with my GTX780 Classy (Skyn3t Bios) SLI OC.

So at +100MHz (1.211MHz) (1.150v) everything seems to work without a problem.
When i try go beyond it's another story, managed to get +105 stable and +110/115 half stable at (1.162v), Watch_Dogs didn't make Nvidia drivers crash but Unigine Valley did.
Then after tried to see if any voltages would get stable in a benchmark, installed Unigine Heaven, and tried a couple of benchmark presets.
+115 (1.162v) crashed
+115 (1.175v) crashed
+115 (1.187v) crashed
+115 ( 1.200v) successful (1226MHz)
Wich is quite a big gap but modded bios probably needs it
Anyway i'm gonna try other tests, try pushing it slowly up keeping it stable, but if i wanna do a big overclock like go beyond 1300Mhz, i'm probably gonna have to push the voltage high, hope the ACX coolers can take it.

Heres what i got in Heaven, still got to test if the thing won't make my Nvidia drivers crash in-game, Nvidia drivers really hate me lmao



Still wondering one thing though from things i saw on some forums, if a ram overclock can affect a gpu overclock, because i overclocked my G.Skill Trident X 1866MHz CAS 8 to 2000MHz CAS 8 the other day with also my cpu to 4.3Ghz (1.30v), run tests with OCCT for 20 mins and it gave no errors. I just changed it from (1866MHz-8-9-9-24-T2) to (2000Mhz-8-9-10-22-T1) in the Bios and other settings comparing them all in benchmarks and got best latency results with this setting.

EDIT 1 : Unigine Valley passed too. Now gonna play for a while to see if that too has no problems, then i'll carry on later with the overclock, at least now i ain't stuck with only +100Mhz.



EDIT 2 : Tomb Raider, beat my max fps, but not average did, 159 before, anyway i'm sure i'll be able to beat that later


----------



## raihan081

sorry didnt get you.







did u mean i should give the full path in command prompt? well i flashed the other normal bios easily with the skyn3t rev (official evga). tried few other ways. the ln2 bios version matches with the skyn3t bios version (i guess). could that be a reason? mayb the card came with evga official fix bios?


----------



## jodomcfrodo

Can I use this guide to put the sky bet bios on my 780 ti classified. The card is under water.




Will I do everything the same way he did?


----------



## Chaython

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/75ym5/


----------



## VSG

Strong Island hasn't been online in about 10 days now, so don't expect an immediate addition.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raihan081*
> 
> sorry didnt get you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did u mean i should give the full path in command prompt? well i flashed the other normal bios easily with the skyn3t rev (official evga). tried few other ways. the ln2 bios version matches with the skyn3t bios version (i guess). could that be a reason? mayb the card came with evga official fix bios?


unless your PATH contains the directory where the BIOS is, that command line won't work. Could you try flashing a 'fictitious' BIOS filename and see if the error is different? OR try renaming your skyn3t bios to a shorter one (e.g. skyn3tv2.rom), see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Notion

Hi All, got my first 780 classified today and been playing with precision x, are these clocks about right? 1300core 1850mem 110% I find i start getting artifacts when i push the core higher than+190 with precision.

Thanks


----------



## vargus14

Hello everyone,

I am looking for a Skynet Bios for my SLIed GTX 770 classified 4gb cards with ACX cooling.

Can someone point me to a good skynet Bios I can use with the stock ACX cooling? I plan on flashing it to my LN2 bios switch position. My ASIC quality is 92.4% on my primary card and 77.7 on my slave card....i figured i would add that since I am not sure if it matters when it comes to upgrading the Bios file.

Any help would be greatly appreciated and I thank you ahead of time


----------



## raihan081

tried it. with different name of the bios file. tried in putting in different folders or drives too.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raihan081*
> 
> tried it. with different name of the bios file. tried in putting in different folders or drives too.


how about if i give you a different flashing tool? let me know and i'll send you the file. It came from MSI.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raihan081*
> 
> tried it. with different name of the bios file. tried in putting in different folders or drives too.


When you say with a different bios name, what did you use to change the name?

Your command prompts, off the top of my head if I am remembering correctly are:

Place a folder on the C:\ labeled nvflash (do not put in any other folder, just directly on c:\) place Nvflash and the x86 x64 files that are included with it. Place BIOS in the same folder, do not change the name.

Open Command Prompt

Type Chdir C:\nvflash
Nvflash --protectoff
Nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 (bios name exactly how it is done).rom
NvFlash -i1 -4 -5 -6 " "

Try this, exactly... I know you have done it a ton of times... Download the bios brand new, do not change the name at all. If it is long, leave it long. Changing the name corrupts the file, and since we can't get it to install, I am fairly certain you aren't using the correct renaming tool.

When you take a step, please use the SNIPPING TOOL to take a screen grab... Do not use print screen, as it makes the picture fuzzy and hard to read.. I am on a phone, and if it is CLEAR like SNIPPING TOOL WILL Do, the I can read the exact messages it gives.

Side Note/Edit: the last guy that I had this happening with seemed to follow most directions.. His snip of a screen shot revealed that when he type Protectoff, he actually spelled it Protect off... It is NOT two words and will stop you from flashing. Everything has to be exact. Extra spaces confuse the program.

I can not read any of you screen shots, because I am on a phone and it doesn't show clear... In start menu, select snipping tool
 for clear pictures, and avoid print screen as it is terrible compared.

Just comparison pictures: 900kb screenshot with Print Screen 

10 kb snipping tool 


*looking on the computer, your commands looked spaced, even though they are not. You can see my realization in the next post.. Sorry if this a repeat of past individuals trying to help out already.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Nevermind.. my eyes are bad. will update in a sec.

Looking at the Latest Screenshot I can find, I am able to actually see (phone refuses to zoom in to a readable level).

Could you try an Older NVFlash? I have 5.134.0.1 and I haven't been seeing these I/O errors. Currently my Classies are not installed, so I am unable to run any tests to see if I can replicate the error :-(


----------



## Notion

Hi guys,

please ignore last post i have a feeling they were wrong readings.. I have now switched it to 2nd bios and getting totally different read out.. more importantly i have noticed on default setting that with valley bench mark it states the core is 1333 .. which is odd Gpuz states 1149 along with afterburner.. Yet i get slight graphics white outs.. like flickers on the screen for different part of the screen.. is this an issue with the card?

Thanks


----------



## raihan081

yes sure. but i cant flash from dos as i have no pen drive. if its a windows flasher then plz do give me.


----------



## raihan081

ohk i will try that version. actually i was getting error on the older version (i dnt remember which one) so i downloaded this one and still the same.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Hopefully we can help you get it sorted out.


----------



## jdc122

does anyone know if any of the aftermarket coolers work with the 780 ti classy? suchs as accelero extreme and prolimatech mk-26


----------



## Notion

Hi all.. I take it a EVGA classified 780 should be able to overclock better than +50 core and +10 on mem for firestrike...


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notion*
> 
> Hi all.. I take it a EVGA classified 780 should be able to overclock better than +50 core and +10 on mem for firestrike...


much much higher. my 780ti classy hits +208/500 on air.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notion*
> 
> Hi all.. I take it a EVGA classified 780 should be able to overclock better than +50 core and +10 on mem for firestrike...


Time to sell that off and get a new one if that overclock bugs you. That kind of overclock can haunt a man!


----------



## Notion

only got it yesterday.. returning it..


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notion*
> 
> only got it yesterday.. returning it..


Good idea. Seems like you got a dud.


----------



## JLMS2010

Have you tried the classy tool and a different bios?


----------



## Notion

hmm no just precision X. but i could run bf4 with 158+ core. but firstrike would throw artifacts and block on the screen. would then crash out and reset to stock. Furmark would state 1333 core on default.. Valley would throw white graphic squares on stock.. something isn't right


----------



## Notion

memory will not budge..

If i overclock with Precision x and use EVGA OC Scanner it stated it was stable to 1306 core 1850 mem.. but this is nonses to be honest..


----------



## JLMS2010

I would try the classy tool on the first page of this thread. A little bump in voltage can do wonders! I have had mine to 1411 on the core +300. *Here*


----------



## Notion

yeah its an odd, i have a feeling that EVGA have release referb batch to certain retailers who selling them off cheaper. So getting a refund to be honest.. dif programs throwing different reading and nothing is consistent..

Cheers for the suggestions though

Thanks


----------



## Cerano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> I would try the classy tool on the first page of this thread. A little bump in voltage can do wonders! I have had mine to 1411 on the core +300. *Here*


didnt know firestrike is so cpu dependent!

my 780 classy has a higher graphics score than you but im only on a 4670k so my physics score is less than half of yours! With your CPU i suspect i might be scoring 11.9-12k

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2243438


----------



## JLMS2010

Yeah, it does make a significant difference. Once I get my build back together, I'm going to bump the memory up some more.


----------



## Cerano

How else can i tweak my firestrike score?

Whats your cpu clocked at?


----------



## JySzE

Anyone test the new drivers? Any issues like 337.88?

GeForce 340.43 Driver


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Has anyone else noticed coil whine after putting a water block on your card?


----------



## Danny Dogg

Conitnuing with what i was doing last night, i finally managed to get a stable 1251MHz (+140MHz) (1.237v)

Except that the more i go up, the more the scores and FPS go down in Becnhmarks and a bit in games, except i realized something, it's seems more stable, i mean it's more fluid when i play, FPS drops even more less than before, when i played Watch_Dogs at 1246MHz it was smooth.



Anyway i'm sure i'd get better results if i had watercooling on my graphic cards.

As i go up by 5 increments i got to upgrade the voltage everytime, except once i had to do it twice, at that rate i'll never manage to go as high as other people, maybe i'm just limited by heat, even if i'm only in the 70's.



What do you think i should add more, i know i can put PWM Freq. at 400, don't know what else can help with this.

I used to score 4700-4800 in Valley before...

EDIT : Added +400PWM Freq. in GTX Classified Controller and results went back up








I wonder if i should push it to the max (+571kHz) ?


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerano*
> 
> How else can i tweak my firestrike score?
> 
> Whats your cpu clocked at?


It was 4.5GHz. Only think you can do it increase your core or memory. Change your CPU.

*Here* is my score, I think the 780 classy was at default clock with the 4770K.

That's with older drivers too I think.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed coil whine after putting a water block on your card?


Yes, I noticed it, more so on 1 of my 3 cards, but it's not really that bad though.


----------



## gqneon

As far as bumping up your PWM goes, I have charted out with a DMM what each voltage and frequency step did and put them in a spreadsheet for comparison. It shines a little bit of light on the PWM and what enchancements it makes to core voltage. I didn't see any real differences across the board above the 400 mark, but the first two PWM steps are definitely showing an increase in GPU voltage applied.

These were compiled using 2 probe it harnesses and a DMM yesterday and today.

Hope they help!

780 ti Classified Voltage Table with PWM Adjustments from Classified Tool

started on 06/17/14
•

0 replies
•

222 views


----------



## VSG

Thing is, that chart is only applicable to your card. Different cards need different Vcore and so under load at the same settings, my cards Vcore will likely be different. The offset need not be the same too.


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Thing is, that chart is only applicable to your card. Different cards need different Vcore and so under load at the same settings, my cards Vcore will likely be different. The offset need not be the same too.


True, but seeing as how there was really no frame of reference available I thought it might help. Its not to say it's the end all be all, but I tested two cards and came up with almost identical results. I call it significant, and even with the small sample size it shows there is some consistency in what pwm does and doesn't do. It was a good experiment.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Hopefully we can help you get it sorted out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raihan081*
> 
> ohk i will try that version. actually i was getting error on the older version (i dnt remember which one) so i downloaded this one and still the same.


i have the other version provided by msi. Not sure if i'm allowed to distribute it or not...if it's available publicly then i guess we should be ok (?)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed coil whine after putting a water block on your card?


yes pretty much every 700 series card ive owned had coilwhine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Thing is, that chart is only applicable to your card. Different cards need different Vcore and so under load at the same settings, my cards Vcore will likely be different. The offset need not be the same too.


i would think that applies to all 780Ti classy's and even the kingpin if you turn off both dip switches..... seems accurate enough too me booth cards are only .001v apart of course there's guna be that little difference in each card but not that much.


----------



## Notion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> I would try the classy tool on the first page of this thread. A little bump in voltage can do wonders! I have had mine to 1411 on the core +300. *Here*


Ok thought you might be onto something here.. unpacked the card installed it again and set the voltage to 1.25v and made no difference.. artifacts galore.. dead card i think

thanks though


----------



## twiz0r0r

I received my replacement classy today and I am an IDIOT.

For some reason I took out my fittings before I sent my bad one in, but I left the plugs in, now I have no plugs.

Any recommendation on the quickest way for me to get 2 plugs with standard shipping? I'm in Vegas and nothing around here has them that I can find (my options are very limited).

I could, and probably will, kick myself in the head for this one haha.


----------



## VSG

You need G 1/4 plugs? Swiftech is in Cali and they should be able to get you some quick: http://www.swiftech.com/plugs.aspx


----------



## Tyhuynh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> Update on Lady in Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1+ Man, But is it enough with one Ax1200I?
Click to expand...

One is definitely not enough!


----------



## Cerano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> It was 4.5GHz. Only think you can do it increase your core or memory. Change your CPU.
> 
> *Here* is my score, I think the 780 classy was at default clock with the 4770K.
> 
> That's with older drivers too I think.


Looks like i can hit 12k with a 4790k on 4.5-4.8ghz


----------



## Tyhuynh

firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3330220?
extreme
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3330245?


----------



## Owari

So I've flashed my card to skyn3t's BIOS and gotten a stable overclock of 1300MHz, but I cant seem to edit my voltage and have it stay that way after a system restart with the Classified tool. Any other way of adjusting the voltages to make sure my card is constantly getting its needed voltage even after a restart?


----------



## Danny Dogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> As far as bumping up your PWM goes, I have charted out with a DMM what each voltage and frequency step did and put them in a spreadsheet for comparison. It shines a little bit of light on the PWM and what enchancements it makes to core voltage. I didn't see any real differences across the board above the 400 mark, but the first two PWM steps are definitely showing an increase in GPU voltage applied.
> 
> These were compiled using 2 probe it harnesses and a DMM yesterday and today.
> 
> Hope they help!
> 
> 780 ti Classified Voltage Table with PWM Adjustments from Classified Tool
> 
> started on 06/17/14
> •
> 
> 0 replies
> •
> 
> 222 views


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Thing is, that chart is only applicable to your card. Different cards need different Vcore and so under load at the same settings, my cards Vcore will likely be different. The offset need not be the same too.


Yeah, well thanks for the info, at least it gives me an idea.

I managed to get a stable 1301MHz, struggling to find a stable 1311MHz.

As i still go up, scores still lower, even if PWM Freq got quite a bit of it back, but still i'm wondering if i wouldn't have better scores and FPS in benchmarks and games by lowering the frequency and without lowering voltages and PWM Freq.

And also is it safe to push the PWM or not ? i know i shouldn't go over 1.35, even i'm only at 1.25 for the moment with 457kHz, just wondering if theres a limit that should not be used for 24/7 usage.

For the moment i'm only aligning voltage and PWM Freq. together.


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Owari*
> 
> So I've flashed my card to skyn3t's BIOS and gotten a stable overclock of 1300MHz, but I cant seem to edit my voltage and have it stay that way after a system restart with the Classified tool. Any other way of adjusting the voltages to make sure my card is constantly getting its needed voltage even after a restart?


Someone correct me if I'm wrong but it resets on a restart. Hope I am wrong because it's really annoying.


----------



## gqneon

Yeah I'm really no expert, just sharing my experience. I've asked about pwm before but gotten no new information to help me out.


----------



## Kimir

Classy tool settings are kept after a restart, but not after a shutdown.


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colforbin*
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but it resets on a restart. Hope I am wrong because it's really annoying.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colforbin*
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but it resets on a restart. Hope I am wrong because it's really annoying.


Yeah I don't know of a way to make it apply classified tool voltages or settings after a hard reset. It seems to keep them applied if you just restart though, but I guess no one has gotten it to work.

I'd rep someone up who could do that though because it would be nice to be able to use this $1500 pile of graphics cards at great overclocks in, say... some games...


----------



## Danny Dogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> Yeah I'm really no expert, just sharing my experience. I've asked about pwm before but gotten no new information to help me out.


Yeah, i've searched a lot on the net for results about this and normally i allways find what i want, but theres really not much about this out there.

Anyway just managed to get a stable 1311MHz (+200MHz)



Just trying to see how far can i reach then i'll downclock until i've reached the best results in a benchmark.

I don't know why but i suspect using a modded bios being a cutback, i mean before when using stock or LN2 on itself, managed to get an average 160FPS in Tomb Raider benchmark, now i never go higher than 155, it's just weird the way it works, but at least it's more stable wich adding more juice to it, so yeah don't think trying to get highest Freq changes much in my case, not sure if it would be the same if i had watercooling on them though, maybe,

Maybe i'll end up giving 1.35v and maybe max out PWM with not much else, do you think it's allright giving it that much power if it's not use at 100% by the Frequency ?


----------



## gqneon

That's probably a little high as a by the seat of the pants guestimate. That's in the neighborhood of about 1.41 v on GPU core, which probably isn't long term healthy. I've found that just having the voltage set generates a good bit of heat and dumps it into the loop even at idle. It's not a problematic amount I guess but it shows that the card is baking a little harder than without it all the time. It obviously heats up more as you load it, and the higher the frequency, etc, the hotter you can expect to see it go.

I'm personally hiring a midget to stand next to my PC and pour LN2 in it anytime I'm gaming so I don't have to mess with it anymore.









Seriously though, in terms of fire and forget fun to own hardware, I think my favorite card pair was my to 780 regular SC on EK blocks. They took voltage like a champ and clocked the best out of the 8 780 series cards I've had. Plus I just used AB tool and it took care of voltages without all the extra steps and hoops. I'm a little disappointed with my first 2 Classifieds. I guess I expected less hassles.

+rep to whoever figures it out to save voltages or integrate it into AB / PX... that would be clutch.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> One is definitely not enough!


Do you have anyproblems, Since its pullig ALOT of power


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Do you have anyproblems, Since its pullig ALOT of power


a 1200i can probably put that number down all day long; they're an extreme example of an efficient power supply. I really like that Corsair link software - wish that was an option for other PSU's!

I don't have a picture, but while I was in 3DMark benching pushing close to 1.5v on two ti classifieds, I had to add in another PSU because it did an overvoltage protection shut down on test 1. I pluged in another PSU just to get through it, but one 1 PSU it was pulling 1571W at the wall, minus your PFC / Gold efficiency factor. The cards can take it, but a lesser power supply sure wouldn't like it much lol


----------



## Notion

hi peeps,

just had to return my classy and got the option to upgrade.. is it worth getting the 6gb evga sc or stick with the classy... looking to keep for next couple of years

thanks


----------



## Notion

would the psu cause opengl driver to crash? if there is not enough power?


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notion*
> 
> hi peeps,
> 
> just had to return my classy and got the option to upgrade.. is it worth getting the 6gb evga sc or stick with the classy... looking to keep for next couple of years
> 
> thanks


Depends on what resolution you are going to be playing. With the classy's you can use the classy tool to overclock. I personally would stick with the classy. Maybe I'm biased though.


----------



## Notion

I currently have a 3 monitor 1080p setup.. Just thinking about future proofing (2-3)yrs..


----------



## Notion

Would a bad psu make an overclock fail with Valley or fire strike ... Kept crashing stating OpenGL driver crash and sorts..


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notion*
> 
> Would a bad psu make an overclock fail with Valley or fire strike ... Kept crashing stating OpenGL driver crash and sorts..


Yes, it could make it crash. I'm not sure about your OpenGL issue though. If your PSU can't supply enough amperage it will crash.


----------



## Notion

hmm kk it states its 60 amp rated so should be fine.. not a great PSU but should do the job.. I did notice that it stated it was feeding 12.46v is that too much for a card.. i.e. damage it?

Thanks


----------



## gatesmarch

What
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notion*
> 
> Would a bad psu make an overclock fail with Valley or fire strike ... Kept crashing stating OpenGL driver crash and sorts..


What drivers are you using? 337.88 are horrendous for benching and cause crashes like crazy. Roll back and problem solved.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny Dogg*
> 
> Yeah, i've searched a lot on the net for results about this and normally i allways find what i want, but theres really not much about this out there.
> 
> Anyway just managed to get a stable 1311MHz (+200MHz)
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to see how far can i reach then i'll downclock until i've reached the best results in a benchmark.
> 
> I don't know why but i suspect using a modded bios being a cutback, i mean before when using stock or LN2 on itself, managed to get an average 160FPS in Tomb Raider benchmark, now i never go higher than 155, it's just weird the way it works, but at least it's more stable wich adding more juice to it, so yeah don't think trying to get highest Freq changes much in my case, not sure if it would be the same if i had watercooling on them though, maybe,
> 
> Maybe i'll end up giving 1.35v and maybe max out PWM with not much else, do you think it's allright giving it that much power if it's not use at 100% by the Frequency ?


I would go up to 1.35v for sure. I've never gone past 400 on the PWM. I have brought the FBVDD up to 1.65v as well. Keep an eye on those temps too.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Hello Everyone, I'm picking up a 780Ti Classy in August, so I've been reading this thread (from the beginning), I just got to the point where the BSOD problems were solved for the Ti and the newest Classy tool was released (what a wild ride). I have some questions:

1. I plan to use the EK block with the card, has anyone noticed problems with the uncovered modules heating up too much? Enough that it would be recommended to use little heatsinks on them?

2. I enjoy both benching and gaming, would the XTI bios be a good bios to flash for gaming (so the card isn't pegged at p0 all the time while I'm piddling around) and flash skyn3t rev2 in the LN2 slot for benching?

3. Is voltage readable in software now (like GPU-Z) or is a DMM still the best method?

Thanks in advance, can't wait to join!

Edit: This is also my first post on OCN!


----------



## Notion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> What
> What drivers are you using? 337.88 are horrendous for benching and cause crashes like crazy. Roll back and problem solved.


Hi I was getting white graphic blocks flickering in Valley, and with Firestrike it would not even run any overclock without crashing out and resetting to default clocks.. i think there is a memory issue as it happens with 3 monitor setup.. Company i returned it to stated they tested for 2.5 hrs and found no faults what so ever.. so kinda onfused as to what is going on.. i do however have a feeling they did not test with 3 monitors though.. will have to discuss with them tomorrow, either get a refund or get a better model, 6gb version

drivers wise using the latest from nVidia


----------



## Notion

Th thing i dont get is i could over clock with precision x to +160 core and 800+ mem and run on the OC Scanner and it would all run fine.. If i then ran it on BF4 it would crash out and could not have any Memory overclock, but have +160 on core, but then valley and heaven it would be +50core +10 mem.. so i returned it thinking something is up and now they state nothing is wrong.. but on stock clocks it would run valley with white graphic flickers in the background..

something not quite right i think...

Any advise on what to do would be great.. thanks


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notion*
> 
> Hi I was getting white graphic blocks flickering in Valley, and with Firestrike it would not even run any overclock without crashing out and resetting to default clocks.. i think there is a memory issue as it happens with 3 monitor setup.. Company i returned it to stated they tested for 2.5 hrs and found no faults what so ever.. so kinda onfused as to what is going on.. i do however have a feeling they did not test with 3 monitors though.. will have to discuss with them tomorrow, either get a refund or get a better model, 6gb version
> 
> drivers wise using the latest from nVidia


I've known drivers 337.xx and 340 (beta) to cause odd artifacts in Valley. Roll back to 335 and you should be fine. Crash in firestrike, i'm not sure. It didn't happen to me as well as on any game, regardless which driver I use. Your OC perhaps is unstable (?) My OC is lower by 2-3 notches (26 - 39Mhz) in 337 compared to 335. I'm using 335 now for my Ti Classy.


----------



## Notion

oh really you have quite low overclocks aswell but i thought it was the whole point of the card to be able to push it.. i even tried the overclock program found on here for.. bumped the voltage upto 1.28 and made no difference.. i got a feeling it was a dodgy card.. well will see what they say about it tomorrow.. Thanks for your time on this


----------



## zept

which is the best bios for evga 780 ti kingpin edition for extreme overclock


----------



## twiz0r0r

What version of drivers is recommended at this point? Finally got my rig back up


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notion*
> 
> oh really you have quite low overclocks aswell but i thought it was the whole point of the card to be able to push it.. i even tried the overclock program found on here for.. bumped the voltage upto 1.28 and made no difference.. i got a feeling it was a dodgy card.. well will see what they say about it tomorrow.. Thanks for your time on this


no problem. What temps were you seeing @1.28v by the way?


----------



## Notion

To be honest i wasn't too concerned about temps as it was a quick test to see if it changed the artifacting at +50,+10.. which it didn't confirming my suspicions that there is a memory issue.. but the company states there is no fault so getting refund and now looking at the 6gb version as i use surround.

cheers


----------



## Baasha

Just picked up 2x EVGA GTX-780 Ti Classified GPUs!

Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/g43ge/

Downloaded the Classified Tool - what does the PWM slider do?

Also, what is the 'best' BIOS for the 780 Ti Classy now? I"m going to keep the cards on air.


----------



## VSG

If on air, you won't really come to the situation where the PWM slider comes in handy. It is useful when blackscreening at volts such as 1.45 and above.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notion*
> 
> To be honest i wasn't too concerned about temps as it was a quick test to see if it changed the artifacting at +50,+10.. which it didn't confirming my suspicions that there is a memory issue.. but the company states there is no fault so getting refund and now looking at the 6gb version as i use surround.
> 
> cheers


How much more is the 6gb version?


----------



## Notion

£32 .. so thinking it might be better due to surround 1080p


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> If on air, you won't really come to the situation where the PWM slider comes in handy. It is useful when blackscreening at volts such as 1.45 and above.


Okay, thanks. That's good to know.

However, I'm seeming to have some major issues with these cards.

First of all, is there a revised/updated BIOS from EVGA itself for the GTX-780 Ti Classified? If so, what is the version of the latest one?

I tried OC'ing the card with a meager +50 on the Core, and BF4 froze. Upon reboot, I kept getting a BlueScreen (System Service Exception) and I had to Hard Shutdown to be able to boot into Windows.

I used to have 2x GTX-780 Classified GPUs (before the Ti came out) and using those GPUs w/ the Classified Tool, I would just increase the voltage slider (NVVDD) to whatever I needed for a good OC.

Does the new Classified Tool work the same way or do we have to adjust something else?

The other weird thing is that BF4 crashes w/ Afterburner 3.0.1. I think the OSD is causing some conflict.

Anyway, need to figure out a good OC for the cards first.


----------



## Notion

Does the classy tool work with any 780?


----------



## Cerano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notion*
> 
> Does the classy tool work with any 780?


Only classifieds i would imagine. Not even superclocked


----------



## Notion

Shame would love a 6gb classified f or 400


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay, thanks. That's good to know.
> 
> However, I'm seeming to have some major issues with these cards.
> 
> First of all, is there a revised/updated BIOS from EVGA itself for the GTX-780 Ti Classified? If so, what is the version of the latest one?
> 
> I tried OC'ing the card with a meager +50 on the Core, and BF4 froze. Upon reboot, I kept getting a BlueScreen (System Service Exception) and I had to Hard Shutdown to be able to boot into Windows.
> 
> I used to have 2x GTX-780 Classified GPUs (before the Ti came out) and using those GPUs w/ the Classified Tool, I would just increase the voltage slider (NVVDD) to whatever I needed for a good OC.
> 
> Does the new Classified Tool work the same way or do we have to adjust something else?
> 
> The other weird thing is that BF4 crashes w/ Afterburner 3.0.1. I think the OSD is causing some conflict.
> 
> Anyway, need to figure out a good OC for the cards first.


Did you use the msi afterburner command prompts with your 780s? If so those are probably causing your issues right now as the ti dont like those commands and usually cause the issues. Uninstall afterburner and all profiles and reinstall should solve the issue if you used the commands for llc etc.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Did you use the msi afterburner command prompts with your 780s? If so those are probably causing your issues right now as the ti dont like those commands and usually cause the issues. Uninstall afterburner and all profiles and reinstall should solve the issue if you used the commands for llc etc.


No, I didn't use any commands for MSI Afterburner. I installed the cards, then the latest Beta drivers and then MSI Afterburner 3.0.1.

I think there is something goofy/fishy with the Classified Tool.

I closed the Tool, now I'm able to get +100Mhz on the cards without tweaking any voltage at all - it's around 1241Mhz.

The Memory seems to suck big time - I can't get even +100 on the Mem without some game crashing - it runs Valley fine but the games are unstable.

The thing that really concerns me is that I got these GPUs to crank up the voltage on the GPUs w/ the Software Tool.

Is there some other command I need to use w/ the Classified Tool for it to work?

Should I flash the BIOS to the Skyn3t version instead of using the Stock BIOS?


----------



## Hemotherapy

Is there a way to find stable clocks across all games? I've found that say between Wildstar and Assassins Creed, my 780 Classified will use a different amount of Power %, so say a stable voltage for Wildstar wouldn't be stable for AC4 and cause AC4 to artifact, but then if I keep it at that voltage while playing Wildstar am I not drawing more voltage than necessary and creating more heat? Is there a way to set a clock and just have it be like an aquaglobe where I can just set it and forget it?

Edit: If it helps I'm in the skyn3t rev 4 BIOS


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemotherapy*
> 
> Is there a way to find stable clocks across all games? I've found that say between Wildstar and Assassins Creed, my 780 Classified will use a different amount of Power %, so say a stable voltage for Wildstar wouldn't be stable for AC4 and cause AC4 to artifact, but then if I keep it at that voltage while playing Wildstar am I not drawing more voltage than necessary and creating more heat? Is there a way to set a clock and just have it be like an aquaglobe where I can just set it and forget it?
> 
> Edit: If it helps I'm in the skyn3t rev 4 BIOS


You can just try and fail, then re-adjust I guess. Then when you found whats stable for what just make some profiles


----------



## Hemotherapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> You can just try and fail, then re-adjust I guess. Then when you found whats stable for what just make some profiles


Sounds good - Is there a way to make profiles for the classified tool or just have to adjust that on the fly?


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemotherapy*
> 
> Sounds good - Is there a way to make profiles for the classified tool or just have to adjust that on the fly?


Thats pretty much on the fly, could just make a document tho and put all the info there with the voltage levels for each game


----------



## gqneon

To get battlefield 4 to load with the new afterburner and riva tuner installed I have to manually close both of them before launching bf4. Stinks not to have them running but that fixed my issue with that.


----------



## cursedprophet

HEY GUYS!!!!









just a quick question/heads up been playing some bf4 more and more and other day decided needed to clean my windows install so did that bla bla bla all was successfully anyway... come to install bf4 and msi AB and noticed something strange with msi AB 3.0 or higher..... bf4 start right and id click the task bar icon to go into the "loading game" (for me as per usual) and noticed that my frames would be fine for a few seconds then suddenly BAM!!! drops to 4 fps lol.... and the little blinking thing on the top right corner of loading screen would be epically lagging "no music no sound" even the little map angle changes during loading lags ....

ok so i thought *** ....btw this is all stock bios and stock everything.... then decided ill reinstall msi ab to a older version i had on another drive and it worked!!!!! perfectly only thing is i cant see any monitoring as the older version doesn't support 64bit apps lolz

so my question is has anyone come across this ?? i even tried the 3.0.1 BETA AB to no avail!!!

something weird going on with AB at first i thought it might be bf4 as they always do some maintenance which in fact bugs the game more than ever but i reinstalled bf4 (26GB of net that i wasted ) again to no avail

i know 100% its AB just not sure what up with it

any help would be muchly appreciated as i do depend a lot on monitoring my gpus and numbers


----------



## cursedprophet

seems this is a bit more common than i had thought

as seen here

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955065230665836724/1/

wish someone can tell us a fix :S


----------



## gqneon

Yes this is what happened to me also - it would show the OSD during loading screen and I set a timer it was taking so long to load. We're talking 90 seconds of nothing - at 0 FPS, normally shows 30 with perfoverlay.drawfps true modifier.

Anyway - I just close AB and then rivatuner from Windows icons in bottom right and then all's fine. Sucks though I want to use AB OSC it looks great in game.

You're not alone.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Hey guys, just wondering what you folks are doing for OC's on GPU and Mem, also what kinda voltages you using with the GTX Classified Controler?

So far im just +100gpu&1.225v and +400mem&1.62v pexbdd 1.114 and pwm freq at 549khz. This has been a great oc thus far, but how fan can a guy push it befoer things get to hot. Im in a cool ambient room ~65f and doesnt get very warm with the pc cranked up.
l like to get to +200 and +500 but not sure on what voltages are safe for air coolin on my 780Ti Classified.

Also have the latest rev 2 bios


----------



## ozyo

my max safe volt for air is 1.3, ram 1.65 and for pwm 400


----------



## WetMacula

Problem with BF4 is not Afterburner but the new RivaTuner server that supports x64. It breaks BF4. Create a new profile in RT, point it towards BF4 exe and disable it.


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WetMacula*
> 
> Problem with BF4 is not Afterburner but the new RivaTuner server that supports x64. It breaks BF4. Create a new profile in RT, point it towards BF4 exe and disable it.


Open Origin. Click on "Origin" in top left menu, then Application Settings. Click on "Notifications" menu to the left, uncheck everything. Then click on "Origin in Game" menu to left, and uncheck "Enable Origin In Game."

Now make sure your AB and RTSS are loaded and you can load BF4 no issues - and OSD is again functioning.

I didn't figure this out - this is an old solution from another problem that happened to work for me.

If it doesn't work for you - I'm out of ideas lol

Hope it helps!


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> my max safe volt for air is 1.3, ram 1.65 and for pwm 400


Thanks, Just wanting to get a higher oc. Using the 780Ti Classy, im just +100 for the core and +400 for mem. Just wonderin if thats average 24/7 for most peeps here?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Thanks, Just wanting to get a higher oc. Using the 780Ti Classy, im just +100 for the core and +400 for mem. Just wonderin if thats average 24/7 for most peeps here?


Quote:


> +400 for mem


?? i was worried to put +200


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> ?? i was worried to put +200


Ya I just upped the voltage to 1.62, last night was playing around and got +500 at 1.65 and it seemed to work just fine, and no heat gains that I could see.. I think as long as you dont run it past 1.65v you should be fine on air.


----------



## cursedprophet

@ gqneon this works!!!!

thanks from me and a few other ppl from battlelog


----------



## ozyo

I think all hynix mom can do 500 @ stock volt I have three cards 1 classy and 2 750ti all of them have hynix
classy can do +500 @ stock and 750ti +600
and 1 of this 750 ti do 1400mhz core @ stock volt if only my classy can do that


----------



## DeXel

I got +600MHz on memory pretty easily, but didn't see any performance improvements so rolled it back to stock.


----------



## Baasha

Can someone explain upping the voltage on the Mem for the 780 Ti Classy?

The Mem on both my cards are horrid - I can't get even +100 on them at stock volts! I'm on Skyn3t Rev. 2 BIOS and I can get 1306Mhz without issue on the Core by upping the voltage with the Classy Tool but the Mem seems to be weird. I have not tried to increase the voltage on the Mem but what is a safe limit for Mem voltage on air?

Also, what does PWM do? Is it worth increasing on the slider with the Tool?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemotherapy*
> 
> Is there a way to find stable clocks across all games? I've found that say between Wildstar and Assassins Creed, my 780 Classified will use a different amount of Power %, so say a stable voltage for Wildstar wouldn't be stable for AC4 and cause AC4 to artifact, but then if I keep it at that voltage while playing Wildstar am I not drawing more voltage than necessary and creating more heat? Is there a way to set a clock and just have it be like an aquaglobe where I can just set it and forget it?
> 
> Edit: If it helps I'm in the *skyn3t rev 4 BIOS*


There's a skyn3t rev 4 BIOS?

I thought the latest was Rev. 2 for the GTX-780 Ti Classified?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> There's a skyn3t rev 4 BIOS?
> 
> I thought the latest was Rev. 2 for the GTX-780 Ti Classified?


it's for 780 non TI.be careful don't flash it.the latest for 780 TI is rev.2


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Can someone explain upping the voltage on the Mem for the 780 Ti Classy?
> 
> The Mem on both my cards are horrid - I can't get even +100 on them at stock volts! I'm on Skyn3t Rev. 2 BIOS and I can get 1306Mhz without issue on the Core by upping the voltage with the Classy Tool but the Mem seems to be weird. I have not tried to increase the voltage on the Mem but what is a safe limit for Mem voltage on air?
> 
> Also, what does PWM do? Is it worth increasing on the slider with the Tool?


The 2nd bar i slide over 1 notch, mem voltage i do 1.62 to get +400. The last bar i slide to 508 i think it is. Sorr id post a screen cap but im outside enjoying a beer and a smoke. What you got for gpu vcore to get 1300?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> The 2nd bar i slide over 1 notch, mem voltage i do 1.62 to get +400. The last bar i slide to 508 i think it is. Sorr id post a screen cap but im outside enjoying a beer and a smoke. What you got for gpu vcore to get 1300?


oh okay.. so the PWM slider (506 or 512Khz) makes a difference in OC'ing ability?

What does it actually do? I've never used it before and don't want to start sliding things around without knowing what it does.

For 1306Mhz, I need 1.275V. I think one of my Classiefied's requires more voltage since the ASIC is kind of low.

Oh well.. I still demolish every game thrown at it so meh..


----------



## szeged

was messing around with a kingpin cards voltage last night. 1.35v set on the evbot with pwm @ 600khz was actually at 1.48v ( had the two switches on also) so yeah, dont trust the voltage given by the classified tool, use a multimeter.


----------



## gqneon

780 ti classified tool, from my testing, pwm provides a small vcore boost at any given voltage up to about 1.5, the second slide down is mem voltage and about 1.65 on air should be fine. With a multimeter it's about 1.7 on both of mine at that level. Good luck!


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> oh okay.. so the PWM slider (506 or 512Khz) makes a difference in OC'ing ability?
> 
> What does it actually do? I've never used it before and don't want to start sliding things around without knowing what it does.
> 
> For 1306Mhz, I need 1.275V. I think one of my Classiefied's requires more voltage since the ASIC is kind of low.
> 
> Oh well.. I still demolish every game thrown at it so meh..


the PMW Freq, is just what frequency the power is delivered. The higher it is the more stable higher voltages/overclocks are, if memory serves me right.

These are my settings. Im going to try for a higher gpu oc, since it seems i have got the inside of my box temps down some.. Iv used these settings since I'v got my card havnt really played around to much.. Guess im lazy lol.


----------



## Baasha

Thanks for the replies guys.

The weird thing about my cards is that with the stock BIOS, I can get 1241Mhz on the Core without adjusting the voltage at all!

I need 1.275V to get 1306Mhz with the Skyn3t Rev. 2 BIOS.

I tried bumping the FBVDD (Mem voltage) to 1.64V but can manage only +250 on the Mem. The memory is horrid - I used to have 2x GTX-780 Classified GPUs last Fall (before the Ti came out) and they did +500 on the Mem at stock voltages.

Will increasing the PEXVDD (PCI-E) voltage help with getting a higher stable OC?

What is the safe limit for the PEXVDD voltage for the GPUs being on Air?

I'm also using these GPUs on an older X58 system - my mobo is the Asus P6T7 WS SuperComputer paired with an i7 990X @ 4.4Ghz.

I tried 400Khz on the PWM and bumped up the OC to 1333Mhz and FireStrike Extreme passed. Will try a higher OC but I figured 1.300V is the absolute max I want to use since the GPUs are on air.

What are you guys getting @ 1.30V? Have you guys been able to get 1400+Mhz on air w/ that kind of voltage?

The Mem is what really pisses me off - +250 on the Mem w/ the voltage @ 1.64V is pretty sad, right?

So only 1.65V is safe for air?

Also, would putting the PWM at 506Khz be better than 400Khz? Are there any downsides to increasing the PWM frequency?


----------



## Chaython

If I overclock my card at all battlefield crashes with a direct x error


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> The weird thing about my cards is that with the stock BIOS, I can get 1241Mhz on the Core without adjusting the voltage at all!
> 
> I need 1.275V to get 1306Mhz with the Skyn3t Rev. 2 BIOS.
> 
> I tried bumping the FBVDD (Mem voltage) to 1.64V but can manage only +250 on the Mem. The memory is horrid - I used to have 2x GTX-780 Classified GPUs last Fall (before the Ti came out) and they did +500 on the Mem at stock voltages.
> 
> Will increasing the PEXVDD (PCI-E) voltage help with getting a higher stable OC?
> 
> What is the safe limit for the PEXVDD voltage for the GPUs being on Air?
> 
> I'm also using these GPUs on an older X58 system - my mobo is the Asus P6T7 WS SuperComputer paired with an i7 990X @ 4.4Ghz.
> 
> I tried 400Khz on the PWM and bumped up the OC to 1333Mhz and FireStrike Extreme passed. Will try a higher OC but I figured 1.300V is the absolute max I want to use since the GPUs are on air.
> 
> What are you guys getting @ 1.30V? Have you guys been able to get 1400+Mhz on air w/ that kind of voltage?
> 
> The Mem is what really pisses me off - +250 on the Mem w/ the voltage @ 1.64V is pretty sad, right?
> 
> So only 1.65V is safe for air?
> 
> Also, would putting the PWM at 506Khz be better than 400Khz? Are there any downsides to increasing the PWM frequency?


If I was you I would test each card out alone. It would take some time, but see what one is having the problem with the mem overclocking, or maybe it is just because your running SLi? Also the pexvdd is just upping your pcix slot a bit.. Its safe to click it 1 slot.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> If I overclock my card at all battlefield crashes with a direct x error


That happens to me when I dont have enough voltage to the core, its a different error if you have to low of a mem voltage.


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> The weird thing about my cards is that with the stock BIOS, I can get 1241Mhz on the Core without adjusting the voltage at all!
> 
> I need 1.275V to get 1306Mhz with the Skyn3t Rev. 2 BIOS.


Baasha - when you say you get to 1241 MHz on default core voltage, do you mean Skyn3t Rev.2 BIOS stock voltage of 1.212?

Just curious - because that's the best I can get with 1.212v is 1241 / 7800 in Valley / Heaven without crashes. Going to try it with BF4 in a sec when this CoH2 update finishes downloading.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> Baasha - when you say you get to 1241 MHz on default core voltage, do you mean Skyn3t Rev.2 BIOS stock voltage of 1.212?
> 
> Just curious - because that's the best I can get with 1.212v is 1241 / 7800 in Valley / Heaven without crashes. Going to try it with BF4 in a sec when this CoH2 update finishes downloading.


No, I get that with the stock BIOS - meaning EVGA "factory-installed" BIOS - the voltage is 1.175V and 1.162V.

What's weird is that if I use the Voltage slider in AB, and push it to 1.212V, it crashes at 1241Mhz! LOL..

Either AB is screwy, or something else is totally off.

The moment I increase Memory, to even +100, the freaking thing freezes.

So I just played BF4 for a couple of hours tonight @ 1333Mhz @ 1.275V.

Would really like to get 1400Mhz. Sigh.. What is the best OC you've gotten so far? Any luck w/ 1400Mhz?


----------



## Chaython

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> That happens to me when I dont have enough voltage to the core, its a different error if you have to low of a mem voltage.


Even with the voltage boost


----------



## gqneon

I got shafted on my two "classifieds" ... 1398 at 1.45 v at 8000 memory 1.7 in 3d mark only. Not stable anything else. I just resigned to play at 1228/7800 1.212v and consider another less hyped product next time.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> Open Origin. Click on "Origin" in top left menu, then Application Settings. Click on "Notifications" menu to the left, uncheck everything. Then click on "Origin in Game" menu to left, and uncheck "Enable Origin In Game."
> 
> Now make sure your AB and RTSS are loaded and you can load BF4 no issues - and OSD is again functioning.
> 
> I didn't figure this out - this is an old solution from another problem that happened to work for me.
> 
> If it doesn't work for you - I'm out of ideas lol
> 
> Hope it helps!


Im using EVGA Per X and all i get on screen is FPS even with RTSS on with show own statistics and it set in the monitoring section with all the things i want shown ticked.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> Even with the voltage boost


You using PX or AB? Just tried playing with After Burner and ya I couldnt get nothing to work right.. well not with the GTX Classified Controller... It only really works (for me) with EVGA PX...


----------



## gqneon

To get more than fps to show you have to have AB open and the monitoring you want checked plus click show in osd next to it


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> I got shafted on my two "classifieds" ... 1398 at 1.45 v at 8000 memory 1.7 in 3d mark only. Not stable anything else. I just resigned to play at 1228/7800 1.212v and consider another less hyped product next time.


1.45V on air?









Yea, it's always a silicon lottery - even with cards you can increase voltage dramatically like these GTX-780 Ti Classifieds.

My cards' Memory are horrendous - even with 1.64V on the Mem (w/ Classified Tool), games crash at +250 on the Mem!









So I'm playing @ 1333Mhz @ 1.275V on the Core but literally with +0 on the Mem.

Really pathetic IMO.

I bet even the people who can hit 1400Mhz on air w/ +500 or more on the Mem are very few.

Meh.. the gameplay experience doesn't change much which is a good thing - whether you're at 1200Mhz or 1400Mhz.

Dat e-peen shrinkage tho...


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> To get more than fps to show you have to have AB open and the monitoring you want checked plus click show in osd next to it


Yup done and done. Worked for when i was messing with afterburner yesterday. But went back to PX.. My overclock works so much better with that.. But it only shows me FPS nothing else i have checked for OSD.. Mind you its a fresh install of PX and RT.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> 1.45V on air?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it's always a silicon lottery - even with cards you can increase voltage dramatically like these GTX-780 Ti Classifieds.
> 
> My cards' Memory are horrendous - even with 1.64V on the Mem (w/ Classified Tool), games crash at +250 on the Mem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm playing @ 1333Mhz @ 1.275V on the Core but literally with +0 on the Mem.
> 
> Really pathetic IMO.
> 
> I bet even the people who can hit 1400Mhz on air w/ +500 or more on the Mem are very few.
> 
> Meh.. the gameplay experience doesn't change much which is a good thing - whether you're at 1200Mhz or 1400Mhz.
> 
> Dat e-peen shrinkage tho...


Ya I got the win on Ram, but my core dont like to be clocked past 1267. I can do 1.225v anything above that needs 1.25v~1.275v and on air thats to much.. Just for 30-40more mhz.


----------



## Tyhuynh

Yeah man I went tri sli thinking huge improvement. Couldn't be more wrong. I have not seen any difference and worse is I added 400w and $700.... but it does look amazing!


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyhuynh*
> 
> Yeah man I went tri sli thinking huge improvement. Couldn't be more wrong. I have not seen any difference and worse is I added 400w and $700.... but it does look amazing!


and here I am thinking 1 card is enough haha








Tri-SLI is useless unless you game 4K







And More VRAM is better than a third card really I would say atleast for 4K


----------



## gqneon

I'm laughing at the epeen comment... So true. It's fun to go for broke on clocks though.

And as far as AB, I still user PX for my clocks and voltage and just leave AB running to keep my rtss and osd on in games. You can have both active just use PX for your over clocking.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> 1.45V on air?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it's always a silicon lottery - even with cards you can increase voltage dramatically like these GTX-780 Ti Classifieds.
> 
> My cards' Memory are horrendous - even with 1.64V on the Mem (w/ Classified Tool), games crash at +250 on the Mem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm playing @ 1333Mhz @ 1.275V on the Core but literally with +0 on the Mem.
> 
> Really pathetic IMO.
> 
> I bet even the people who can hit 1400Mhz on air w/ +500 or more on the Mem are very few.
> 
> Meh.. the gameplay experience doesn't change much which is a good thing - whether you're at 1200Mhz or 1400Mhz.
> 
> Dat e-peen shrinkage tho...


man, i believe your memory is shot...had 3 Ti classifieds (2 were RMA'd) but all 3 of them can clock past +400 on memory (air-cooled)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Ya I got the win on Ram, but my core dont like to be clocked past 1267. I can do 1.225v anything above that needs 1.25v~1.275v and on air thats to much.. Just for 30-40more mhz.


Right. Seems like the voltage needed per notch beyond 1267 on air increases drastically. Not worth the improvement on gaming. Of course, putting WB on would be a different story.

One of the two classifieds I RMA'd couldn't go past 1254...even if i put ridiculous voltage on it (1.3V) I didn't care to try more than 1.3V because that would be >80mV compared to the other two cards that could do rock stable @1.225V for 1254Mhz .


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> man, i believe your memory is shot...had 3 Ti classifieds (2 were RMA'd) but all 3 of them can clock past +400 on memory (air-cooled)
> Right. Seems like the voltage needed per notch beyond 1267 on air increases drastically. Not worth the improvement on gaming. Of course, putting WB on would be a different story.
> 
> One of the two classifieds I RMA'd couldn't go past 1254...even if i put ridiculous voltage on it (1.3V) I didn't care to try more than 1.3V because that would be >80mV compared to the other two cards that could do rock stable @1.225V for 1254Mhz .


For everyday use/gaming. I have 1267 core 1.225v and 7800mhz ram 1.62v (effective).. lol All these different ram speeds/rates gets me freakn confused sometimes.. Im going try and see how high i can go on 1.63v for the ram.. maybe I can do 8000mhz on that.. Just always did 1.65 cause it always worked lol.. God im lazy sometimes.


----------



## MadHatter5045

I posted a few pages back, I don't think anyone saw it:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> Hello Everyone, I'm picking up a 780Ti Classy in August, so I've been reading this thread (from the beginning), I just got to the point where the BSOD problems were solved for the Ti and the newest Classy tool was released (what a wild ride). I have some questions:
> 
> 1. I plan to use the EK block with the card, has anyone noticed problems with the uncovered modules heating up too much? Enough that it would be recommended to use little heatsinks on them?
> 
> 2. I enjoy both benching and gaming, would the XTI bios be a good bios to flash for gaming (so the card isn't pegged at p0 all the time while I'm piddling around) and flash skyn3t rev2 in the LN2 slot for benching?
> 
> Thanks in advance, can't wait to join!
> 
> Edit: This is also my first post on OCN!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

MadHatter5045

That little section does get a tad warm, but doesn't need any heat sinks attached.

If you put a direct fan there, you might gain another bin in your overclock.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Thank you, +1!


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> I posted a few pages back, I don't think anyone saw it:


I would recommend just flashing one BIOS on your card in case you ever need to revert to a factory one. Most people just flash over the LN2 BIOS and leave the regular BIOS alone.









As MrTOOSHORT said, heat sinks aren't needed on that area but they can't hurt I guess. I run the EK blocks on my classies and haven't had an issue. As long as you have decent airflow in your case you should alright.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Thanks, so it's not a problem to have the card running in it's P0 state 24/7 using the skyn3t bios?


----------



## The EX1

I run my cards 24/7 with the skynet BIOS and that includes gaming,folding, and benching.







Been like that for 6 months.

EDIT: I just noticed you are from Lubbock, so am I!


----------



## MadHatter5045

Good to know! And that's awesome, small world!!


----------



## The EX1

For anyone looking for a 780 Classy, Newegg has a sweet price on them currently. $510 after MIR, same as a lot reference cards.


----------



## Hemotherapy

Extremely small world! I'm from Lubbock too!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> I posted a few pages back, I don't think anyone saw it:


I posted a video on here of the parts your talking about under load while testing them with a temperature probe. Without active cooling (EK block) they can get between 85 - 105C which to me seems really hot. I reinstalled a stock acx cooler on them and it wasn't any better.

I put two Corsair AF120 high performance fans cramming air over and behind the card and it dropped them under load to the 65-80C range, so active cooling does make a difference in temp. Heatsinks would be betters probably but the little chips next to them get almost as hot... so its a never ending battle.

While I had forced air on them, they did not gain any additional stability in overclocking; I netted the exact same results in repetitive tests.

Cooler is better, but I don't know the typical temp specs of the particular chip.

Welcome to the forums!

edit: here's that link for what it's worth



[/quote]


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemotherapy*
> 
> Extremely small world! I'm from Lubbock too!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Wow, there's more than a few of us I guess!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> I posted a video on here of the parts your talking about under load while testing them with a temperature probe. Without active cooling (EK block) they can get between 85 - 105C which to me seems really hot. I reinstalled a stock acx cooler on them and it wasn't any better.
> 
> I put two Corsair AF120 high performance fans cramming air over and behind the card and it dropped them under load to the 65-80C range, so active cooling does make a difference in temp. Heatsinks would be betters probably but the little chips next to them get almost as hot... so its a never ending battle.
> 
> While I had forced air on them, they did not gain any additional stability in overclocking; I netted the exact same results in repetitive tests.
> 
> Cooler is better, but I don't know the typical temp specs of the particular chip.
> 
> Welcome to the forums!
> 
> edit: here's that link for what it's worth


Thanks!


----------



## RetiredAssassin

hey folks I need your advice!

I'm just about to put en entire order of PC hardware from ground up just tomorrow, I'm torn apart between deciding which GPU I should pick up for my rig, here are some options I'm chasing down.

*EVGA 780Ti Classified edition* - $729
*EVGA 780Ti Superclocked edition[reference]* - $729
*EVGA 780Ti Superclocked[ACX cooler]* - $729

My current choice is Classified edition, *NOTE:* regardless whichever I end up picking up I'll be running it on _*AIR*_, so I don't have intentions to water cooling them.

and the reason I'm excited about the reference 780Ti as much as Classified is because I've recently found out that Corsair Hydro Series HG10 GPU liquid cooler is going to be released soon and it promises some nice temps over reference design, so I'm thinking maybe I should pick up the reference design and pair it with this Hydro liquid cooler as they release it? Thanks.

one thing I can't figure out... since Classified known to be such a good card better than reference, custom PCB etc etc... why it's price as much as reference design 780Ti and ACX cooler ones?

Thanks guys


----------



## phynce

The reason for getting the classified is the extra power phases and available voltage your still playing the silicon lottery and if you get a card that will scale well with voltage and don't have the fore mentioned you won't be able to get the most out of the card.


----------



## gqneon

Support clocked acx all the way. My best experience with a pair of cards at the best price so far, i'm 8 780's deep at this point.


----------



## The EX1

The classified usually isn't as cheap as reference design cards. They are just on sale currently so it is a great time to buy one. To me it is a no brainer which one you should chose.... CLASSIFIED! Beefier PCB, it will overclock higher with a binned chip, more power phases, and the stock BIOS allows for more headroom than those on reference cards.


----------



## Silent Scone

Classified is in a different league to reference. I still regret not getting at least one of them. Although in fairness for 90% of people; if NV hadn't locked down the voltage there would be very little point lol. My ref card did 1385 in valley at 1.2v.

Most classy scores, people tend to just "say that'll do" at 1400, which to me seems piss easy

Oh and stay away from Corsairs GPU cooler!

EK or Hydro if you're feeling lazy. The Hydro Swiftec are OK, on the reference / Blacks but the VRM cooling isn't as good. So for Classified it's EK or go home in my books







.


----------



## cursedprophet

hey guys, This is going to sound really stupid and probably something an OC shouldnt ask after oc'ing haha but i was at the doctors today and was thinking what is more critical for a gpu or a component in general. Voltage or Thermals, i know voltage adds heat but I was talking to my brother and he made me think, that if thermals are great and well under control can over volting still be damaging and degrading to a gpu chip?

Basically If my thermals under water are great then does over volting still be dangerous ?

I was always told " watch temps....monitor temps.... control votage to suit temps....

but if temps are great then whats stopping me from bumping voltage over a long period of time ?

thanx guys


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> *EVGA 780Ti Classified edition* - $729


Now my credit card is begging me not to do it, as if the Steam sale wasn't raping it enough...

Edit: $709 after MIR...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Just get it already and enjoy a little FPS action.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> Now my credit card is begging me not to do it, as if the Steam sale wasn't raping it enough...
> 
> Edit: $709 after MIR...


Screw it! Max out your credit card and future proof by going SLI


----------



## MadHatter5045

What are the odds of a better price drop in August with the announcement of Maxwell? Or am I totally off base lol?


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> Now my credit card is begging me not to do it, as if the Steam sale wasn't raping it enough...
> 
> Edit: $709 after MIR...


LMAO!! Love it. Good for you. FPS is important.

One seems so inexpensive after having more than 1 lol


----------



## Vlada011

People EVGA GTX780Ti Classified BRAND NEW ONLY 600$

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeForce-780-Ti-Dual-Classified-3GB-GDDR5-ACX-Cooler-03G-P4-2888-KR-/141332290575?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item20e80f9c0f

But seller no positive feedback. One before few days I don't even count, without 50-100 positive feedback nothing.
But he is registered since 2002.
Offer is to great. Only if someone know buyers. This is cheaper than reference GTX780Ti.


----------



## sk3tch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> People EVGA GTX780Ti Classified BRAND NEW ONLY 600$
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeForce-780-Ti-Dual-Classified-3GB-GDDR5-ACX-Cooler-03G-P4-2888-KR-/141332290575?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item20e80f9c0f
> 
> But seller no positive feedback. One before few days I don't even count, without 50-100 positive feedback nothing.
> But he is registered since 2002.
> Offer is to great. Only if someone know buyers. This is cheaper than reference GTX780Ti.


It's not buy it now...so it's not noteworthy.


----------



## Hemotherapy

That is one hell of a deal. Almost too good to be true!


----------



## itgprk

hey









i had a new 770 for couple weeks and just shipped it with air cargo, then i received the case with the card damaged .. which is eventually my fault because i did not screw the card to the case !!

anyway, the card is dead .. so i want to buy another one.

i have looked and thought about the 780, then i saw 780 classified for $580.

the 770 i had ran 72 degrees celsius with the black plate.

so, my question is what the 780 offer more the 770 other than the extra fps ?

e.g. run the game which 770 reached 72 degrees celsius more cooler ?


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> People EVGA GTX780Ti Classified BRAND NEW ONLY 600$
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeForce-780-Ti-Dual-Classified-3GB-GDDR5-ACX-Cooler-03G-P4-2888-KR-/141332290575?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item20e80f9c0f
> 
> But seller no positive feedback. One before few days I don't even count, without 50-100 positive feedback nothing.
> But he is registered since 2002.
> Offer is to great. Only if someone know buyers. This is cheaper than reference GTX780Ti.


You can find some surprises on eBay. I bought a kingpin recently for AUD$810, which is cheaper than a reference 780ti. Factory sealed too.

My advice is to send some messages to the seller and get a 'feel' for them.


----------



## Vlada011

I have my unlocked GK110 Classified , I don't want to sell or buy another.
In my head is still one guy from France on EVGA Forum who tried to buy KP Classified.
I hope guy got card at the end but situation was suspicious.

You can't figure out nothing from one mail. If someone don't hurry to sell and fishing people and you need desperately usually will finish bed for customer.
Sometimes not. I mean it's much bigger chance everything is OK but I rather pay 100 more and sleep calm. Special because I have connection in Munich close EVGA and I pay only price of card.
I mean and buying for identical price as in shop from people with 0 positive feedback or 10 is risky.
It's not risky some from Italy sell for 880e and have 20.000 feedback. That's some shop, why such people not sell for 600, always someone with 0 or 5 or similar thing.
That's first rule if look too good than it's probably suspicious. But It' can't be, tomorrow he can ask 650 or 700$, Classified is very hard for some people to find and they could become easy targets.
He sell only for USA market. 90% people can sell same card for 650-680$ easy on EVGA Forum for 2 days. Such deal only in live.
I search and look for GTX580 Classified ULTRA price on E-BAY and than I saw that for 600$.
Before few days I saw good offer for new sealed SR-2 Classified for 250$ but someone sold.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Just a quick question, tried to do some research on lower power percentages while running, no matter what I have the power target set as it always shows in the low 40's for Power %... Is this normal or not.. Most of what Iv read a normal percentage is around 80. This is while im playing bf4. Same goes for kombuster.

Also I'm using EVGA 780 Ti Classified skyn3t bios rev.2


----------



## gqneon

I wouldn't worry much about the power % graphed out in AB. I uncheck it, too, because its not really relevant to me.

If your cards are running properly and you're not having issues, I wouldn't worry about it. The power % target modification in the modded BIOS is pretty much uncapped, so it might just be incorrect based on the modifications to the BIOS I suppose. At any rate, not something I would personally be concerned with.


----------



## TheGoose2013

Hi Guys I have a question here.

I am using skyn3t v2.0 Bios on my 780 Ti, I have setup an 1124MHz Core Clock with 1202MHz Boost Clock using Kepler Bios Tweaker v1.27. My Vcore Voltage is the normal 1.212v under load, and everything is sweet! I can throw any game I like at my setup and things run just fine indeed. UNTIL 3DMark decided to add the Sky Diver Benchmark! Obviously I have already sorted out the obvious driver issue as I am now running the Beta 340.43 so the Benchmark runs ok now. However when I run the Demo of Sky Diver it gets to the part just before the ASUS woman lights up the fire to throw upwards and I get some graphical glitching and a return to Desktop, without any error and then onto the Benchmark. After messing around for ages, I just assumed this was just another issue relating to either the program or driver issues yet again, as I can run Fire Strike Extreme with no problems.

This was until today when I decided to fire up GRID 2, this being the first time I have played the game on my new Gpu. The game runs perfect, but after only a few minutes of playing I loose video output to my monitor and the game carries on playing, I can hear it still running through my speakers. Nothing I can do will get the video back up for the game, so I hit the Windows button on Keyboard, and this promptly returns me back to desktop, the game had shutdown and after a second started re loaded all by its self. This issue of video loss and return to desktop just cycles with a random amount of playable time each time i play.

I decided to shut down my pc, and flick back to the standard bios on my gpu. Surprise surprise Sky Diver Demo & GRID 2 both run absolutely perfectly now! No graphical glitching, no return to desktop and no loss of video output. How Odd indeed!!

I have since tryed another Bios flash, and I have tried again with the game/prog and the same still happens. Also In EVGA Prec. X I tried underclocking my Core Clock back down to 1150MHz, and by doing this, these two programs are now working just fine again. So I am under the impression that the 1202 MHz Clock speed has something to do with it.

Your thought's and opinions would be most appriciated now..

I have loads of other games I play, which are all far more demanding than Sky Diver and GRID 2 and I have no issues when running on the skyn3t rev. 2 bios.

My temps are all fine, not seen them go over 76c when playing BF4 and I have a freshly re installed Win7 64 Ultimate setup.

Thanks Guys

Mike


----------



## itgprk

does this card run very hot ?


----------



## hwoverclkd

anyone here playing dirt 3 or grid 2 on 780 TI Classy? Just wondering how high your VRM temps go with stock clock/boost and stock fan profile.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> anyone here playing dirt 3 or grid 2 on 780 TI Classy? Just wondering how high your VRM temps go with stock clock/boost and stock fan profile.


Example On My KP Classified temps are not over 65C with 1200MHz Boost and stock Voltage.
Cards are same design, same reinforced baseplate and everything is similar. No worry of high VRM temps on EVGA Classified.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Example On My KP Classified temps are not over 65C with 1200MHz Boost and stock Voltage.
> Cards are same design, same reinforced baseplate and everything is similar. No worry of high VRM temps on EVGA Classified.


not really worried. Just kinda odd to see it reaches 80-82c only on grid 2 and dirt 3. Other games such as TR hardly breaks 70c on the same (stock) settings. Story goes the same when oc'd


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> not really worried. Just kinda odd to see it reaches 80-82c only on grid 2 and dirt 3. Other games such as TR hardly breaks 70c on the same (stock) settings. Story goes the same when oc'd


Frames get high, the gpu works harder and makes it hotter as well. What kind of fps on Dirt 3 and Grid 2? This card would kill those games.


----------



## wstanci3

Can someone who has has one 780TI Classified or SLI watercooled tell me what their GPU temperatures are?
Running a 240mm + 360mm for 1 780Ti + 3770k and have 25 C for idle and up to 51 C for load during BF4. It that a bit high?


----------



## gqneon

Idle is fine, load is a bit high unless you're oc'd heavily. I have two 780ti classifieds in my serial loop with a 4770k and my two cards only get about 40-42. Probably nothing to be worried about but your deltas might just be higher. I'm running 3 360's and a 240 at the moment.

At stock clocks the cards get to about 36 each. At 1398 / 8000 furmark they hit 50.


----------



## twiz0r0r

I'm curious of how my overclock looks to everyone. 780 classy under water.

I seem to get best scores/FPS @ 1385 clock. 74.1 FPS in Valley, 3102 score, 52 degrees. This is with voltage set @ 1.2625 (via controller, NOT verified with meter). I can go higher with my clock - but my performance decreases. Examples: 1405 I get 74.0 FPS, 3095 score, 52 degrees. At 1475 I get 66.8 FPS, 2792 score, and 52 degrees. At 1515 I get 66.1, 2765 score, and 53 degrees.

All of these were done with memory @ 3684.

Here's a screen of my settings @ 1475. I just want to make sure I'm not missing anything - just like everyone else I want to go FASTER!!



Edit: Also can someone post a link to the stock bios?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Frames get high, the gpu works harder and makes it hotter as well. What kind of fps on Dirt 3 and Grid 2? This card would kill those games.


yeah, it DOES kill those 2 games especially on my 1080p monitor. Average FPS, for the most part, is >150 for both games (maxed out). GPU temp, however, is fine (by fine, i meant it's in the same temp range as with my other games).


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> Idle is fine, load is a bit high unless you're oc'd heavily. I have two 780ti classifieds in my serial loop with a 4770k and my two cards only get about 40-42. Probably nothing to be worried about but your deltas might just be higher. I'm running 3 360's and a 240 at the moment.
> 
> At stock clocks the cards get to about 36 each. At 1398 / 8000 furmark they hit 50.


Well, those temps at load are at stock volts. So, I'm assuming that I might have bad contact with the die?


----------



## fatlardo

So using currently a seasonic 1000w for 2700k clocked at 1.38v and 2 gtx 780 Classys. I get shutdowns when trying to OC the SLI GPUs. How much watts do I need for over clocked SLI GTX 780s?


----------



## VSG

How high are you overvolting them?


----------



## fatlardo

At first 1.35 then it black screened, then I tried 1.32 and same thing. should I try lower?


----------



## KoNLaR

I want to get a backplate for my 780 Classy but the one made by EVGA is not sold here in Norway and amazon with shipping is just too much for me aswell as it can take 1-2 months before they send it. The only backplate available is the EK Club one, but it says its not a standalone unit and only work with EK Waterblocks.

Im wondering tho if anyone have tried using that backplate without a waterblock and if that worked.
If not anyone have tried I may aswell give it a shot and see if it will fit or see if I can find the EVGA Backplate somewhere else cheaper with faster shipping.

Im also open to other suggestions if you know about some other backplates or places to get them.

Thanks for any help I get

Written on my Samsing SIII


----------



## Kimir

EVGA EU isn't shipping to Norway?
You could try to contact them if that the case, if you want this one.


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> EVGA EU isn't shipping to Norway?
> You could try to contact them if that the case, if you want this one.


Ahh thank you so much. I checked EVGA EU, but it said only where to buy last time since they probably didn't have them in stock then, but I can order from EVGA now and only 30 euros with shipping which isn't much








Doesn't say how long it will take though. But atleast cheaper which is good. Thanks alot once again.


----------



## DuraN1

The EK one won't work without the waterblock afaik. But you could probably ninjarig it somehow, just like using the EVGA backplates with the EK block


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Ahh thank you so much. I checked EVGA EU, but it said only where to buy last time since they probably didn't have them in stock then, but I can order from EVGA now and only 30 euros with shipping which isn't much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't say how long it will take though. But atleast cheaper which is good. Thanks alot once again.


wish you were in the US. I have a spare I'd send to ya


----------



## JottaD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> I want to get a backplate for my 780 Classy but the one made by EVGA is not sold here in Norway and amazon with shipping is just too much for me aswell as it can take 1-2 months before they send it. The only backplate available is the EK Club one, but it says its not a standalone unit and only work with EK Waterblocks.
> 
> Im wondering tho if anyone have tried using that backplate without a waterblock and if that worked.
> If not anyone have tried I may aswell give it a shot and see if it will fit or see if I can find the EVGA Backplate somewhere else cheaper with faster shipping.
> 
> Im also open to other suggestions if you know about some other backplates or places to get them.
> 
> Thanks for any help I get
> 
> Written on my Samsing SIII


If you live in Oslo try digitalimpuls, maybe they can help you.
If you contact them try to talk to Haakon


----------



## itgprk

i want to buy 780

there are different edditions

Part Number: 03G-P4-3788-KR which is classified

how about 03G-P4-2782-KR because it is the cheapest one

and how about used cards ?


----------



## Tyhuynh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> Idle is fine, load is a bit high unless you're oc'd heavily. I have two 780ti classifieds in my serial loop with a 4770k and my two cards only get about 40-42. Probably nothing to be worried about but your deltas might just be higher. I'm running 3 360's and a 240 at the moment.
> 
> At stock clocks the cards get to about 36 each. At 1398 / 8000 furmark they hit 50.


I'm running tri sli in parallel with 4.6 OC 4770K and my cards never went past 50C. 1 360mm 240mm 140mm using mcp35x2.


----------



## fleetfeather

this may sound ridiculous, but how on earth do you repack a classy into its retail packaging foam? I feel as if I run a serious risk of breaking the pcie fingers due to the need to force the card in...

E: spelling


----------



## VSG

I have done it too many times to be worried about it anymore. Don't force it in, use the PCI-E finger cover and then remove it if you want to go the safe route.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I have done it too many times to be worried about it anymore. Don't force it in, use the *PCI-E finger cover* and then remove it if you want to go the safe route.


wat? haha, maybe i need to take another look at the accessories that come in the box?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> wat? haha, maybe i need to take another look at the accessories that come in the box?


You didn't have this?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You didn't have this?


woahh, I dont have one of those things haha. I keep every bit of retail packaging from every component Ive bought, and Ive never seen one of those before...


----------



## VSG

Weird.. I thought all Classifieds had them. I got them with my KPEs though.


----------



## fleetfeather

Hmmm, oh well. I decided to get my exacto knife out and cut away a chunk of the foam where the pcie finger pushes past, then place the card in, the replaced the piece of foam over the top. Kinda like a "foam sandwich" over the pcie finger. Hopefully the future buyer of my card appreciates the stress-reducing modification lol.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> woahh, I dont have one of those things haha. I keep every bit of retail packaging from every component Ive bought, and Ive never seen one of those before...


Really wierd, I've had 6 different Classified-cards and they all had it. They come with just about every graphics card these days


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JottaD*
> 
> If you live in Oslo try digitalimpuls, maybe they can help you.
> If you contact them try to talk to Haakon


Thanks but they dont have the official backplate and probably dont know more about the EK backplate either unless they tried themselves which they probably didn't. So they won't know more than what info EK gives.

Anyways will order from EVGA Eu and get the original backplate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> wish you were in the US. I have a spare I'd send to ya


Thanks man, wish I lived there aswell. Much cheaper than Norway atleast


----------



## wstanci3

So, I lapped the die and I've gone from a load temperature of 55 Celsius to 45 Celsius while playing on *stock volts*.
On 1x360 + 1x240 rads, isn't those temperatures a bit high...?


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> Really wierd, I've had 6 different Classified-cards and they all had it. They come with just about every graphics card these days


FWIW my classy didn't come with that either.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Weird.. I thought all Classifieds had them. I got them with my KPEs though.


This was added on more recent ones.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> This was added on more recent ones.


I'm curious as to what you mean by more recent. My original was purchased 2.28 I believe.

Obviously not a big deal - just curious as to what EVGA screwed me out of


----------



## Nicnivian

Finally got my backplate on my 780ti Classified. Couldn't find them anywhere in Australia. Had to ship it from Amazon.

Also @EVGA-JacobF you guys need a bigger presence down here. Seriously. Would love more of your gear and this top notch customer service.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> I'm curious as to what you mean by more recent. My original was purchased 2.28 I believe.
> 
> Obviously not a big deal - just curious as to what EVGA screwed me out of


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> This was added on more recent ones.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> FWIW my classy didn't come with that either.


I'd let Jacob keep me honest. I believe earlier release of classy card didn't come with that cover. Happened to get one with serial xxx500s and it didn't have it. EVGA sent me replacement with s/n xx2000s and it already came with it.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Actually that cover was added across the line on enthusiasts parts and not just Classified. Going forward it should be standard on enthusiast line.


----------



## hwoverclkd

was about to mention that...since this is a classified thread so i hesitated. but yeah, the SC has it, too


----------



## itgprk

i want to buy 780, how the classified eddition is better than other edditions ?

since they have similar clock speeds.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my backplate on my 780ti Classified. Couldn't find them anywhere in Australia. Had to ship it from Amazon.
> 
> Also @EVGA-JacobF you guys need a bigger presence down here. Seriously. Would love more of your gear and this top notch customer service.










That's where i got mine and I'm in the US. EVGA was out everytime I checked. Looking to get one for my 770 as well.


----------



## Attero87

I just ordered a 780 ti classified from to replace my aging 680 and i'm so excited!

My goal is to run it at at least 1300 mhz core for gaming on air, is that realistic? Anything i should do for starters when the card arrives like say flash to a different bios etc etc?

Almost forgot, is there anywhere i can pick up a backplate for the card. EVGA seems to be sold out


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> I just ordered a 780 ti classified from to replace my aging 680 and i'm so excited!
> 
> My goal is to run it at at least 1300 mhz core for gaming on air, is that realistic? Anything i should do for starters when the card arrives like say flash to a different bios etc etc?
> 
> Almost forgot, is there anywhere i can pick up a backplate for the card. EVGA seems to be sold out


frozen cpu might. Amazon or jfgi and click shopping, i think i got myn from amazon if i remember right.


----------



## dbs1231

hi there

i have 3 gtx 780 classifed in sli i am using the classified voltage tool 2.0.4.3 almost all the time i am setting a voltage i want and remove the "auto voltage" to manual and the tool is reset my settings

is there a way to make the tool remember my setting permanent?

thank you for your help


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbs1231*
> 
> hi there
> 
> i have 3 gtx 780 classifed in sli i am using the classified voltage tool 2.0.4.3 almost all the time i am setting a voltage i want and remove the "auto voltage" to manual and the tool is reset my settings
> 
> *is there a way to make the tool remember my setting permanent?
> *
> thank you for your help


No.


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my backplate on my 780ti Classified. Couldn't find them anywhere in Australia. Had to ship it from Amazon.
> 
> Also @EVGA-JacobF you guys need a bigger presence down here. Seriously. Would love more of your gear and this top notch customer service.


Damn that backplate is nice. Can't wait till I get mine!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> I just ordered a 780 ti classified from to replace my aging 680 and i'm so excited!
> 
> My goal is to run it at at least 1300 mhz core for gaming on air, is that realistic? Anything i should do for starters when the card arrives like say flash to a different bios etc etc?
> 
> Almost forgot, is there anywhere i can pick up a backplate for the card. EVGA seems to be sold out


I run 1356Mhz stable in all games on air on my 780 non-ti, if you are lucky you can get more out of yours







I have the voltage at 1.275. Kingpin used 1.35 to reach 1410Mhz but I dont want my temps that high. Have just over 70'C while gaming and 80'C during benchmarks. And ye flash bios to unlock the voltage, I use skyn3t rev4 but check you get the Ti version. All info is on the first post in this thread. Good luck


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> I just ordered a 780 ti classified from to replace my aging 680 and i'm so excited!
> 
> My goal is to run it at at least 1300 mhz core for gaming on air, is that realistic? Anything i should do for starters when the card arrives like say flash to a different bios etc etc?
> 
> Almost forgot, is there anywhere i can pick up a backplate for the card. EVGA seems to be sold out


1300+Mhz on air is doable but i doubt you can use that for several hours, unless you can route some very cold air into your case/gpu. For short periods, no problem.


----------



## itgprk

hey,

would you tell me my friends what advs the classified has more than other 780 versions ?


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Weird.. I thought all Classifieds had them. I got them with my KPEs though.


I got PCIE protector on K|NGP|N Classified on GTX780 Classified I think I didn't but I'm not sure.


----------



## alancsalt

After a certain date they all had them. Raja posted about it somewhere.


----------



## gdubc

Haha, Raja....


----------



## Tyhuynh

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2336267/fs/2375810

Oh yeah 11k on extreme


----------



## rodionzissou

Did anyone have advice on securing a 780 classified with Samsung or Hynix VRAM?


----------



## DeXel

Almost all the new ones have Hynix VRAM afaik.


----------



## rodionzissou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Almost all the new ones have Hynix VRAM afaik.


I hope you're right. I was thinking of calling them tomorrow. I saw someone on another forum suggest calling EVGA for vin#s and the vendors that sell the specific vins.


----------



## Cobra652

Hi!
Sorry for the amateur question, but is there any program to check my GTX 780 Classified VRM temps??
GpuZ, and Precision X dont show it.... Maybe there is no monitoring for VRM on 780 classy???

Thanks!


----------



## phynce

I use HWinfo64 to show the vrm temps on my 780 ti


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aylan1196*
> 
> Hi all add me to the list new classy ti owner


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrain*
> 
> Looking to join the club with a 780 Classy (moderately oc'ed) (stock at the moment. I just re-intalled windows after a major crash that b0rked my original install)
> 
> Here is my validation id:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/e9s4h/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I also would like to join the club, air cooled 780ti classified.
> 
> gpu-z validation:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8cuqq/
> 
> I'm not sure how relevant the ASIC is but mine only has 67.9%, and uses Hynix memory.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corndart*
> 
> Just bought a 780 Classified (non-TI) to replace an Asus 670 in anticipation of moving up to 1440p.
> 
> Haven't OC'd or modified the BIOS yet, was a little disappointed at the ASIC quality (59.2%) and would assume all of them shipping at this point have Hynix memory vs. Samsung.
> 
> GPU-Z info here:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ggynd/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sickofitall*
> 
> Hi, i have a question for you:
> 
> I have a 780 classy and i want to know if there are so much difference from hydrocopper block and the ek one, how many °C can you read on gpu-z sensor page?
> 
> I like the aesthetic part of hydrocopper, but if the vrm/vram cooling sucks i will go and buy an ek instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you and sorry for bad english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: this is my validation link
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4yg64/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Just got my water block and backplate from frozen cpu.
> 
> Just got done planning out my water loop with some extra clear tubing i had. Going to be white tubing soon.
> 
> @strong island 1 if you could change me in the list from the stock cooler to the EK WB that would be awesome


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbrotmans*
> 
> Hi, can you please add
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kwc8b/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brave*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gkr84/
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7a5x4/
> 
> Gpuz validation
> 
> Also anyone got any feed back from my last post


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Hey just got my 780 Classified and would like some help/tips for overclocking.
> Here's my validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2s9mr/
> 
> 
> I've flashed the bios to *Revision 4 skyn3t bios 780 Classified "NO Ti"* aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASIC Quality = 67,7%
> 
> My specs:
> Motherboard: ASUS P8Z77-V PRO
> CPU: Intel i5 2500K @ 4,5GHz
> Cooler: Cooler Master V8
> RAM: Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB CL11 1866MHz
> SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
> Power Supply: Corsair CS650M
> 
> As you can see I only got a 650 Watt power supply so whats the max power limit I should use, also need help with what voltage I need in order to get the most out of my GPU.
> 
> If someone could help it would be really appriciated as I havent been doing much overclocking on graphics cards before aswell as benchmarking.
> 
> Here's a quick benchmark I did in Valley with no overclock (other than what the custom bios is running at which is 1110MHz)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/767r8/
> 
> Add me up!!!
> 
> Also I sound like a complete idiot asking this but how in the heck do I get the EVGA Classified Controller to work?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'd like to join the Classified Owner's Club ^_^ http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/z2vsq/
> 
> It's currently running at 1,228MHz core, and stock memory. No idea how it games overclocked yet, since I'm mainly focused on the team competition folding. Going to be interesting to see how far it can be pushed ^_^ With folding, so far the highest I've seen it is 198,606 PPD on a P13000, with a TPF of 6:01, but I'm aiming for at least 210k PPD if possible.
> 
> Tweaking for gaming will come later on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xliquidx*
> 
> Add me to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a 780 classy, re timmed it with some CLU idling at 20deg Celsius
> Benches at 1240mhz at stock volts, will crank it soon


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5h9u2/
> 
> GPUZ validiation for 2 x 780 ti Classified / EK Waterblocks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pingoat*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gcuy9/
> 
> Just picked one of these up and couldn't be happier. Shopping around for a water cooling system so atm I'm still on stock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Can I officially join?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/e3yvs/
> 
> I just ordered the ek waterblock and backplate so hopefully by next weekend it'll be under water.
> 
> http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/ian1alcorn/media/WP_20140606_001_zps7bc9d50d.jpg.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> I am also having this issue since I flashed rev4 on my non-ti 780 classy hydro. I also noticed that when I click on install drivers - it wants me to perform maintenance on my .net framework. If I do it and then reboot - it does the same thing again and again. Have you been able to fix?
> 
> UGH this is so frustrating.
> 
> Also, what are people seeing with their classys on average. Non-TI examples preferred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also here is my pic to join the club:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mcrb7/ there we go, sorry! How far have people been going with these? I'm at 1511 clock and 1802 memory at the moment (literally just started messing around)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> is this a 780 Classified only club? :< I just purchased a shiny 770 Classy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny Dogg*
> 
> Just signed up to the site, i'm an EVGA GTX Classified owner too with my GTX 780 Classified/ACX SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after thinking about it for a while, gonna flash my bios with Skyn3t bios because i'm tired of getting instabilities, when i was soloing my GTX780 it was allright, only got my 2nd gpu since a week and well the overclock and stability in sli ain't that great since, i mean in benchmarks it's ok, but in videogames it freezes and make the drivers crash if i go over +75Mz Core Clock and 675Mz MEM Clock, froze at 80MHz and 700MHz, i'm sure it's because of that issue i saw and took me a while to find out even if iknew it, but going over 1032 tends to make it unstable going upand down because of Nvidia's Boost, so i'm sure with the Bios it will be much more stable without the Boostand i'llprobably be able to overclock much higher too.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and since theres also a list for owners heres my GPU-Z validation link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5spa7/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> AAnyone have any fix for additional voltage crashing a 780ti classy?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perfected*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kyxrr/
> 
> If the OP is still updating the verified owners list thing... well here's my link or whatever.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frobi6852*
> 
> GPU-Z VALIDATION LINK: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/m2d73/
> 
> Love these (2) 780 ti Classifieds with the skyn3t bios rev.2.
> *X12611* 1340 Core Clock, 1950 Mem Bus Clock on 3dMark 11 Extreme so far. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8429060. and will attempt to push it more: thumb:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5a8ps/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/75ym5/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Just picked up 2x EVGA GTX-780 Ti Classified GPUs!
> 
> Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/g43ge/
> 
> Downloaded the Classified Tool - what does the PWM slider do?
> 
> Also, what is the 'best' BIOS for the 780 Ti Classy now? I"m going to keep the cards on air.


Ok list finally updated, sorry it took so long. Needed a little break from OCN.

Wow we have 223 members on the list. That is a lot of people. I am hoping this club has enough of a presence that we can get the next classified early so we can test it for the club. That would be awesome.

If I missed anyone or if anyone wants something changed please let me know.

Also if I multi quoted you but didn't add you please post a gpuz validation. Thank you.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> hey,
> 
> would you tell me my friends what advs the classified has more than other 780 versions ?


The classified version is in a completely different class than some other 780's and the lower evga versions. You have unlocked voltage to about 1.55v. Much better power section for handling the additional voltage. And a great community with a ton of tools for getting the most out of the card. It also depends on what you are buying the card for. I think the premium for the classified version is worth it.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Oh I cannot wait... P X 5.0




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/473676082499960832%2Fphoto%2F1


----------



## mikeblaze76

sorry for being a newb on forums this is the first im joining. just a quick question, what does everyone get for temp at stock speeds 100% load for evga 780 ti classy on air? i got a corsair 540 air case and im getting 82 degrees celsius playing battlefield 4 at max. just seems high to me so im scared to overclock on air. dont know if it needs an rma or what.


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Oh I cannot wait... P X 5.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/473676082499960832%2Fphoto%2F1


That looks promising - it would be nice if it would allow you to save Classified Voltage Tool settings as an option. I'm guessing we'll never see that though!


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeblaze76*
> 
> sorry for being a newb on forums this is the first im joining. just a quick question, what does everyone get for temp at stock speeds 100% load for evga 780 ti classy on air? i got a corsair 540 air case and im getting 82 degrees celsius playing battlefield 4 at max. just seems high to me so im scared to overclock on air. dont know if it needs an rma or what.


Depends on your ambient temperature. They can run warm like that after being under load for a while, run something like valley or furmark and see if it is any higher. That temp is about as high as I'd be comfortable going, but I am used to liquid temps. I'm sure some of the air guys will chime in but that sounds like it's in line with what others have seen.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> That looks promising - it would be nice if it would allow you to save Classified Voltage Tool settings as an option. I'm guessing we'll never see that though!


Did EVGA make the classified voltage tool? I thought that was someone else, like Skyn3t? I hope they don't make a save point, because people will blow their GPUs because they forget to turn the volts down after benchmarking.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

*Hey there folks







*

I need a little help, I was surfing on NewEgg and came across something that got me re-consider my initial choice of Graphics Card which is/was GTX 780Ti classified at *$760*

I've came across an R9 290X at very exciting price tag which is PowerColor PCS+ AXR9 290X at *$480*

soo... now I'm considering this option, either 2-way PowerColor R9 290X crossfire OR *single* GTX 780Ti Classified.

what would you recommend guys? I'm gonna put my hardware order on July 4 so I need to decide before then,

_NOTE: as of present I'll be gaming on single 1080p monitor_, and not sure if down the road I'll make it triple-monitor setup, I know this 2-way crossfire setup mainly would be ideal for multiple monitor or 4K setup, but the reason I'm still considering is because I feel I get more performance for my buck with these R9s as opposed to 780Ti with which I've VRAM concern to be not enough as other triple-a titles hit the market, but anyways, what's your take on this guys?

Thanks


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Did EVGA make the classified voltage tool? I thought that was someone else, like Skyn3t? I hope they don't make a save point, because people will blow their GPUs because they forget to turn the volts down after benchmarking.


Maybe it was - it's been around as long as I've owned the 780 series cards, so it could be a handmade tool from someone here.

It would still be nice to have a save option, though, as I don't think you're going to meltdown a GPU unless you're running inappropriate voltage vs heat, etc.

It would be nice to dial in say 1.275 or 1.325, for instance on loadup so you could keep your best all-around stable clocks all the time. But that's just my opinion - maybe that's a really dangerous idea? I just don't know how it would be.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> Maybe it was - it's been around as long as I've owned the 780 series cards, so it could be a handmade tool from someone here.
> 
> It would still be nice to have a save option, though, as I don't think you're going to meltdown a GPU unless you're running inappropriate voltage vs heat, etc.
> 
> It would be nice to dial in say 1.275 or 1.325, for instance on loadup so you could keep your best all-around stable clocks all the time. But that's just my opinion - maybe that's a really dangerous idea? I just don't know how it would be.


I have noticed that when there is a hard restart and I shut down during bench marking, running high clocks, the voltage occasionally sticks. I run heavy volts for benching, probably considered inappropriate at times, so that I can get better scores.

I don't want the thing saving by any means. I also do not overclock my cards for gaming either. I don't see a point over overclocking when I am pushing around 200 fps on ultra with a low of 160.


----------



## itgprk

is 780 6GB a good choice ?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> *Hey there folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I need a little help, I was surfing on NewEgg and came across something that got me re-consider my initial choice of Graphics Card which is/was GTX 780Ti classified at *$760*
> 
> I've came across an R9 290X at very exciting price tag which is PowerColor PCS+ AXR9 290X at *$480*
> 
> soo... now I'm considering this option, either 2-way PowerColor R9 290X crossfire OR *single* GTX 780Ti Classified.
> 
> what would you recommend guys? I'm gonna put my hardware order on July 4 so I need to decide before then,
> 
> _NOTE: as of present I'll be gaming on single 1080p monitor_, and not sure if down the road I'll make it triple-monitor setup, I know this 2-way crossfire setup mainly would be ideal for multiple monitor or 4K setup, but the reason I'm still considering is because I feel I get more performance for my buck with these R9s as opposed to 780Ti with which I've VRAM concern to be not enough as other triple-a titles hit the market, but anyways, what's your take on this guys?
> 
> Thanks


If you don't mind its inherent issues, 290x is also a good choice. Had two of those cards, MSI Lightning 290x, both cards had black screen. When i described the issue to MSI, they told me straight it's GPU going bad. I also read another guy posting his conversation with AMD support and was told the same. So what are the odds of picking up a 'bad' 290x? I would say it's high







It's still a very good performer and price vs. performance is way better than nvidia. Nvidia has its own share of issues, but AMD is worse for me. So i'm sticking with the green team for now









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Oh I cannot wait... P X 5.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/473676082499960832%2Fphoto%2F1%5B%2FURL
> sorry for being a newb on forums this is the first im joining. just a quick question, what does everyone get for temp at stock speeds 100% load for evga 780 ti classy on air? i got a corsair 540 air case and im getting 82 degrees celsius playing battlefield 4 at max. just seems high to me so im scared to overclock on air. dont know if it needs an rma or what.


temp also depend on voltage and clock at the time you run that load. If your fan are running on auto, then i'm not surprised you reached 82C









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> is 780 6GB a good choice ?


choice between which card? AMD 290x?


----------



## Kimir

PX 5, based on AB 3 final.


----------



## gqneon

780 6GB is a nice card, 2 would be even better. It just depends what you want to do with your machine. I don't worry much about the 3GB memory cap of the current gen 780 / ti's because chances are in a year or two when 4k will be more widely implemented there will be a newer shinier alternative that half of us will be migrating to anyhow!


----------



## itgprk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> 780 6GB is a nice card, 2 would be even better. It just depends what you want to do with your machine. I don't worry much about the 3GB memory cap of the current gen 780 / ti's because chances are in a year or two when 4k will be more widely implemented there will be a newer shinier alternative that half of us will be migrating to anyhow!


i saw the thread about quad titans black @ 4k

so .. those powerful cards utilized the 6gb .. then i learned that 780 6gb is suitable for sli

780 6gb alone wont get all that vram, as i also understood this perspective from other members


----------



## Kimir

Yep, 6GB can be useful at 4K, I wish those Ti could have the 6GB version, but nvidia isn't totally dumb, make those classy/KPE with 6GB and it kill the titan lol.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Did EVGA make the classified voltage tool? I thought that was someone else, like Skyn3t? I hope they don't make a save point, because people will blow their GPUs because they forget to turn the volts down after benchmarking.


it was a member of the kingpin cooling forums, ftw12345, at least he has taken it over and made some revisions.


----------



## itgprk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yep, 6GB can be useful at 4K, I wish those Ti could have the 6GB version, but nvidia isn't totally dumb, make those classy/KPE with 6GB and it kill the titan lol.


so you think nvidia wont produce 780 ti 6gb, to sell classy & KPE ?

and if you want similar 780 ti with 6gb, then you have to buy a titan !!

it is a trade intelligence, there are for sure other strategies i do not know about

so, thanks for the info ..


----------



## scorpscarx

So for a while now I've had this incredibly annoying issue where my 780 classy, on skynet rev 4, with both afterburner and px.

It throttles at tested clocks and voltages, that worked on rev 3.

Afterburner and Px seem to misread the power limit %150? In Px for example it goes up to %200, so I set it to %150?

It's not reaching the temperature, so can anyone tell me whats up with this or have similar issues with setting the power limit on rev4?


----------



## mikeblaze76

yeah thats how i feel about the temp. ive heard good stuff about overclocking this card on air but now im very discouraged. i dont want the temps to go any higher than 85, but i figured id have a decent overclock by then.


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> PX 5, based on AB 3 final.


I didn't see any notes on this as a beta or release upcoming - where can I find more info for this?


----------



## Kimir

Precision X 4.2.1 was based on Afterburner 2.3.1.
The new Afterburner got release not long ago and is now on revision 3.0.1, it is safe to assume that the new Precision X will be based on it.
Unless they choose to go on their own like Asus did with GPUTweak, but according to the twitter image, it does look like the previous Precision X.


----------



## spikeSP

Hey all.

I just now finally got me a second 780 classy to add to my rig!

Had a quick question regarding voltage tuning, etc.

The previous owner already flashed it to skyn3t, so that isn't an issue, but does Classy voltage tuner affect both cards/ each card individually?

Aside from that it seems like OC'ing should be just like any other beautiful beastly combo


----------



## VSG

Ya, you now will get a drop down menu in the classified tool for each card.


----------



## The EX1

Be sure to keep an eye and log temps with these cards in SLi and air cooling. My top card would usually run 10-15c hotter. This was in my 900d case with a 4000rpm delta fan.


----------



## spikeSP

Thanks mates









No worries, fully underwater =D


----------



## Oediv

Hi,

i just flashed skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4.zip for the EVGA GTX 780Classified (no Ti) and my idle Fan usage is still at 29% and not at 20% how it should be.

how can i check witch bios i installed ?

thanks


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> it was a member of the kingpin cooling forums, ftw12345, at least he has taken it over and made some revisions.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Did EVGA make the classified voltage tool? I thought that was someone else, like Skyn3t? I hope they don't make a save point, because people will blow their GPUs because they forget to turn the volts down after benchmarking.


does the classy voltage tool work with other non-classified cards? because i still doubt it's just 'somebody' who drove its creation







you can say my hunch is wrong


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> does the classy voltage tool work with other non-classified cards? because i still doubt it's just 'somebody' who drove its creation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can say my hunch is wrong


No, its called Classified Voltage Tool for a reason


----------



## fjordiales

Can i join?

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/nguxy/

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wghva/

I have 2 in SLI.

BEFORE 4790k installed:




AFTER 4790k installed:


----------



## VSG

Why do you have two SLI bridges connecting those two cards?


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Why do you have two SLI bridges connecting those two cards?


Just for looks. I know it doesn't make that much sense but my goal was looks 1st then performance.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Just for looks. I know it doesn't make that much sense but my goal was looks 1st then performance.


As good a reason as any


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> No, its called Classified Voltage Tool for a reason


i know







was just trying to see if someone ever had it worked with other cards before saying something that might open up channels for 'blatant' comments...i'm sure you know what i meant

edited my statement


----------



## dagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Precision X 4.2.1 was based on Afterburner 2.3.1.
> The new Afterburner got release not long ago and is now on revision 3.0.1, it is safe to assume that the new Precision X will be based on it.
> Unless they choose to go on their own like Asus did with GPUTweak, but according to the twitter image, it does look like the previous Precision X.


Not sure if this is true because precision x 5 is/was worked on without the knowledge of orginial author of the tool Unwinder.


----------



## blahtibla

I have just installed the EK FC780 classy block on my 780(non ti) classy. With the voltage tool i can go 1389 Mhz core stable at 1.30V 54 @degrees celcius. At 1.25V i can run 1356 Mhz stable at 51 degrees celcius. What voltage would you guys recommend for a 24/7 overclock?

EDIT: Im running the skynet bios v2


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blahtibla*
> 
> I have just installed the EK FC780 classy block on my 780(non ti) classy. With the voltage tool i can go 1389 Mhz core stable at 1.30V 54 @degrees celcius. At 1.25V i can run 1356 Mhz stable at 51 degrees celcius. What voltage would you guys recommend for a 24/7 overclock?
> 
> EDIT: Im running the skynet bios v2


You're going to get a lot of different opinions from stock voltage and up but I wouldn't run past 1.3 constant. Those are exceptional overclock at that voltage. I would use a dmm to make sure. Many cards won't run that almost 1389(1398?) Under 1.4. Congrats on good silicone. I would use the 1356 if it's all around stable, but that's me.


----------



## Twofour

Hi guys I just got my 780TI classy and was wondering if this was normal

So I got my card 1356mhz @ 1,3v which is nice! It runs stable and everything it's awesome!

The only thing is that it only ever ramps up to that speed when I run a benchmark like Valley or Heaven. When I'm gaming it seems to jump around even hitting 500mhz at one point but mostly stays around 1000-1100mhz

Is this normal? I'm using Skynetrev2 and The car is watercooled temps never go past 45


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twofour*
> 
> Hi guys I just got my 780TI classy and was wondering if this was normal
> 
> So I got my card 1356mhz @ 1,3v which is nice! It runs stable and everything it's awesome!
> 
> The only thing is that it only ever ramps up to that speed when I run a benchmark like Valley or Heaven. When I'm gaming it seems to jump around even hitting 500mhz at one point but mostly stays around 1000-1100mhz
> 
> Is this normal? I'm using Skynetrev2 and The car is watercooled temps never go past 45


What games are you playing? I've notice on my 780 (non-ti) classy, unless the gpu usage is above around 60% it'll be at 1110mhz. Anything above it'll fully clocks up.


----------



## Twofour

Hmm. Makes sense is yours OC'ed?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagan*
> 
> Not sure if this is true because precision x 5 is/was worked on without the knowledge of orginial author of the tool Unwinder.


We will see soon enough. Sure thing is, MSI own the software, Unwinder said it himself.


----------



## Twofour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twofour*
> 
> Hi guys I just got my 780TI classy and was wondering if this was normal
> 
> So I got my card 1356mhz @ 1,3v which is nice! It runs stable and everything it's awesome!
> 
> The only thing is that it only ever ramps up to that speed when I run a benchmark like Valley or Heaven. When I'm gaming it seems to jump around even hitting 500mhz at one point but mostly stays around 1000-1100mhz
> 
> Is this normal? I'm using Skynetrev2 and The car is watercooled temps never go past 45


Still looking for a straight answer! Anyone else have this same issue? or is it normal?

Also you can add me to the club!

Here's my baby!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twofour*
> 
> Still looking for a straight answer! Anyone else have this same issue? or is it normal?


same question bvsbutthd101 ask...what games are you playing?

also, do you notice it happens as well in ANY game you play? how about running test tools like oc scanner, does it still jump around? By 'jumping around', you didn't mean like clock goes up/down when switching/loading different game phases, did you?


----------



## Twofour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> same question bvsbutthd101 ask...what games are you playing?
> 
> also, do you notice it happens as well in ANY game you play? how about running test tools like oc scanner, does it still jump around? By 'jumping around', you didn't mean like clock goes up/down when switching/loading different game phases, did you?


I play games like Sc2, WoW, DayZ, CIV and various others.

Happens in every game, The only time it doesn't is when I'm benchmarking.

It passed OC scanner but didn't use it much since I'm scared of Furmark, Also an all day Heaven run so I know the clock is stable.

By jumping around I mean,

Before launching It's at 553~

Launch game, goes up to 1156~

After a while I notice frame rate is going down.

Alt-Tab to check whats going on, clocks have been running at 533~ for the past while (checked using the graph in precision)

so I reset the game. Goes back up to 1156~

Then same thing, Alt-Tab to check now its running at 900~ WTH

Open up heaven to make sure I'm not crazy, goes up to my OC of 1356mhz

It's basically does that with EVERY game I play.


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twofour*
> 
> Still looking for a straight answer! Anyone else have this same issue? or is it normal?
> 
> Also you can add me to the club!
> 
> Here's my baby!


Welcome! that's normal,at least in my experience. With v sync enabled my cards rarely hit sustained max clock, and some older games never do period. By older I mean like two year old games and titles like Amalur or dragon age. Bf4 can jump around to it depends.


----------



## Twofour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> Welcome! that's normal,at least in my experience. With v sync enabled my cards rarely hit sustained max clock, and some older games never do period. By older I mean like two year old games and titles like Amalur or dragon age. Bf4 can jump around to it depends.


Thanks! I'm loving the card at this point! So fastt!

Thanks for the reply! I though it was something like that was just making sure it was normal!

Planning on getting a 120hz-144hz monitor next week so hopefully that will push the GPU enough to reach the max clock!!!

Thanks again my Classy brothers!!!

(so many thanks, much Canadian)


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twofour*
> 
> Hmm. Makes sense is yours OC'ed?


Yes mine is OC'd. When it fully boost my card hits 1241mhz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twofour*
> 
> I play games like Sc2, WoW, DayZ, CIV and various others.
> 
> Happens in every game, The only time it doesn't is when I'm benchmarking.
> 
> It passed OC scanner but didn't use it much since I'm scared of Furmark, Also an all day Heaven run so I know the clock is stable.
> 
> By jumping around I mean,
> 
> Before launching It's at 553~
> 
> Launch game, goes up to 1156~
> 
> After a while I notice frame rate is going down.
> 
> Alt-Tab to check whats going on, clocks have been running at 533~ for the past while (checked using the graph in precision)
> 
> so I reset the game. Goes back up to 1156~
> 
> Then same thing, Alt-Tab to check now its running at 900~ WTH
> 
> Open up heaven to make sure I'm not crazy, goes up to my OC of 1356mhz
> 
> It's basically does that with EVERY game I play.


These are all games that don't have high gpu usage. All the ones you mentioned are high cpu dependent games. If you don't mind naming a few other games you have that would help a lot. A game like BF4 (unless you're cpu is bottlenecking the gpu), Titanfall, or even Counterstrike will use mid to high 90 gpu usage.

EDIT: Also one thing you can try, In Precision X. There's an option under voltage control called "K-boost". This feature will lock your card's clock speeds at it's max clock (so the card won't ever downclock, even at idle). Now I'm assuming your card is going to react the same way as mine only boosting to 1110mhz but it won't go below. But if your gpu usage goes above 60ish% it should clock way above that (in your case 1356mhz).

EDIT 2: Whoops, I didn't see "gqneon" post. V-sync will cause that too.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twofour*
> 
> I play games like Sc2, WoW, DayZ, CIV and various others.
> 
> Happens in every game, The only time it doesn't is when I'm benchmarking.
> 
> It passed OC scanner but didn't use it much since I'm scared of Furmark, Also an all day Heaven run so I know the clock is stable.
> 
> By jumping around I mean,
> 
> Before launching It's at 553~
> 
> Launch game, goes up to 1156~
> 
> After a while I notice frame rate is going down.
> 
> Alt-Tab to check whats going on, clocks have been running at 533~ for the past while (checked using the graph in precision)
> 
> so I reset the game. Goes back up to 1156~
> 
> Then same thing, Alt-Tab to check now its running at 900~ WTH
> 
> Open up heaven to make sure I'm not crazy, goes up to my OC of 1356mhz
> 
> It's basically does that with EVERY game I play.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Yes mine is OC'd. When it fully boost my card hits 1241mhz
> These are all games that don't have high gpu usage. All the ones you mentioned are high cpu dependent games. If you don't mind naming a few other games you have that would help a lot. A game like BF4 (unless you're cpu is bottlenecking the gpu), Titanfall, or even Counterstrike will use mid to high 90 gpu usage.
> 
> EDIT: Also one thing you can try, In Precision X. There's an option under voltage control called "K-boost". This feature will lock your card's clock speeds at it's max clock (so the card won't ever downclock, even at idle). Now I'm assuming your card is going to react the same way as mine only boosting to 1110mhz but it won't go below. But if your gpu usage goes above 60ish% it should clock way above that (in your case 1356mhz).
> 
> EDIT 2: Whoops, I didn't see "gqneon" post. V-sync will cause that too.


ditto


----------



## Twofour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Yes mine is OC'd. When it fully boost my card hits 1241mhz
> These are all games that don't have high gpu usage. All the ones you mentioned are high cpu dependent games. If you don't mind naming a few other games you have that would help a lot. A game like BF4 (unless you're cpu is bottlenecking the gpu), Titanfall, or even Counterstrike will use mid to high 90 gpu usage.
> 
> EDIT: Also one thing you can try, In Precision X. There's an option under voltage control called "K-boost". This feature will lock your card's clock speeds at it's max clock (so the card won't ever downclock, even at idle). Now I'm assuming your card is going to react the same way as mine only boosting to 1110mhz but it won't go below. But if your gpu usage goes above 60ish% it should clock way above that (in your case 1356mhz).
> 
> EDIT 2: Whoops, I didn't see "gqneon" post. V-sync will cause that too.


Unfortunately I literally build the computer a couple days ago I haven't been able to play my whole library of games.

More of the games I play would include.

CS:GO/Source, D3, Space Engineers, Left 4 dead 2, FTL...ect (That's all I can remember off the top of my head.)

I get what you are saying and makes a lot of sense. I'm going to try a more demanding game tonight and see what happens!

Thanks again for your help guys! You know how frustrating it can be when trying to get help!


----------



## AluminumHaste

I see people talking about skyn3t rev 3 and rev 4 vbios, but the first page only has rev 1 and rev 2, where are the newer ones posted?
Running GTX 780 Ti Classified, BIOS 80.80.34.01.80 (P2083-0030).
I installed the skynet v2 vbios when I got this card, and read somewhere to put clocks at 1085/1750(7000), so it's there but defaults to 0.9 Volts. Which works just fine 99% of the time. Every now and then the video drivers stop responding to upping it to 1.1 volts makes it rock stable.
It's interesting that I was able to run Heaven benchmark for 24 hours at 0.9 volts without a problem (checked event viewer to make sure there were no video driver crashes).

Anyways, amazing card after the nightmare that was the Gigabyte 290x OC with **** memory. Went through 3 cards and they all crashed at stock memory clocks, Elpida crap.

So switched back to Nvidia, couldn't be happier


----------



## Kimir

Rev 3-4 are for non Ti classy.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twofour*
> 
> Unfortunately I literally build the computer a couple days ago I haven't been able to play my whole library of games.
> 
> More of the games I play would include.
> 
> CS:GO/Source, D3, Space Engineers, Left 4 dead 2, FTL...ect (That's all I can remember off the top of my head.)
> 
> I get what you are saying and makes a lot of sense. I'm going to try a more demanding game tonight and see what happens!
> 
> Thanks again for your help guys! You know how frustrating it can be when trying to get help!


CS:GO/Source or L4D2 should work just fine. I don't run vsync on my computer and those game use a constant 98-99% of my gpu.


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blahtibla*
> 
> I have just installed the EK FC780 classy block on my 780(non ti) classy. With the voltage tool i can go 1389 Mhz core stable at 1.30V 54 @degrees celcius. At 1.25V i can run 1356 Mhz stable at 51 degrees celcius. What voltage would you guys recommend for a 24/7 overclock?
> 
> EDIT: Im running the skynet bios v2


Nice clocks. I game at 1.3V-1.325V depending on the clock and game. Long gaming sessions under that much power dumps a ton of heat into your loop so make sure you can handle it.


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twofour*
> 
> I play games like Sc2, WoW, DayZ, CIV and various others.
> 
> Happens in every game, The only time it doesn't is when I'm benchmarking.
> 
> It passed OC scanner but didn't use it much since I'm scared of Furmark, Also an all day Heaven run so I know the clock is stable.
> 
> By jumping around I mean,
> 
> Before launching It's at 553~
> 
> Launch game, goes up to 1156~
> 
> After a while I notice frame rate is going down.
> 
> Alt-Tab to check whats going on, clocks have been running at 533~ for the past while (checked using the graph in precision)
> 
> so I reset the game. Goes back up to 1156~
> 
> Then same thing, Alt-Tab to check now its running at 900~ WTH
> 
> Open up heaven to make sure I'm not crazy, goes up to my OC of 1356mhz
> 
> It's basically does that with EVERY game I play.


There is a difference between bench stable and game stable. I can run Heaven all day long under max clocks but load up BF4 and 30 minutes in the card begins to downclock (this is watercooled) and artifact. Try stock clocks and see if you can repeat the issue.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Can i join?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/nguxy/
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wghva/
> 
> I have 2 in SLI.
> 
> BEFORE 4790k installed:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER 4790k installed:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Why do you have two SLI bridges connecting those two cards?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Just for looks. I know it doesn't make that much sense but my goal was looks 1st then performance.


Over the years I've seen threads where using multiple SLI bridges actually hurts performance. This is just FYI, and I know you said looks first, performance second.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AluminumHaste*
> 
> I see people talking about skyn3t rev 3 and rev 4 vbios, but the first page only has rev 1 and rev 2, where are the newer ones posted?
> Running GTX 780 Ti Classified, BIOS 80.80.34.01.80 (P2083-0030).
> I installed the skynet v2 vbios when I got this card, and read somewhere to put clocks at 1085/1750(7000), so it's there but defaults to 0.9 Volts. Which works just fine 99% of the time. Every now and then the video drivers stop responding to upping it to 1.1 volts makes it rock stable.
> It's interesting that I was able to run Heaven benchmark for 24 hours at 0.9 volts without a problem (checked event viewer to make sure there were no video driver crashes).
> 
> Anyways, amazing card after the nightmare that was the Gigabyte 290x OC with **** memory. Went through 3 cards and they all crashed at stock memory clocks, Elpida crap.
> 
> So switched back to Nvidia, couldn't be happier


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Rev 3-4 are for non Ti classy.


^^ This

skyn3t is already at 1085 stock. I hope you flashed into the secondary (LN2) bios, not on the original. It's pretty stable for most people i believe. If you came from AMD, there could be some remnants of the drivers lying around.

Which voltage tool do you use, btw? My personal preference to test stability is valley and TR. On certain OC, I could complete heaven and 3dmark just fine but fails on either TR or Valley.


----------



## AluminumHaste

I'm pretty sure I switched to the second bios when I flashed. I use precision x for clicks and voltage control.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Over the years I've seen threads where using multiple SLI bridges actually hurts performance. This is just FYI, and I know you said looks first, performance second.


when u said hurts, what exactly happens or symptoms? Just curious.


----------



## ariank111

Im having trouble overclocking my 780 Ti classified... I downloaded the vlotage tool posted here on page one and was able to overclock my ln2 bios to my target 1300mhz. But after a few perfect benchmark runs it crashed. My voltage was at 1.250 and my temp running at a steady 79c. My benchmarks were stable on heaven with no artifacts and then it just crashed. Even after i returned it back to default clock and voltage my card would still crash if i tried to run anything. I had to delete my drivers and do re-install them.

If anyone has any advice, please help.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ariank111*
> 
> Im having trouble overclocking my 780 Ti classified... I downloaded the vlotage tool posted here on page one and was able to overclock my ln2 bios to my target 1300mhz. But after a few perfect benchmark runs it crashed. My voltage was at 1.250 and my temp running at a steady 79c. My benchmarks were stable on heaven with no artifacts and then it just crashed. Even after i returned it back to default clock and voltage my card would still crash if i tried to run anything. I had to delete my drivers and do re-install them.
> 
> If anyone has any advice, please help.


did you do a restart after the first crash before you started benching again, or did you do a reinstall right away. does everything work ok now.

also are you overvolting using the stock bios. you should flash to the newest bios on the front page of my club before using the tool to overvolt.


----------



## Ajay57

Strong island 1,

Would it be worth while going from a EVGA GTX 780 TI SC to a EVGA GTX 780 TI CLASSIFIED??

This would be used for Benchmarking to post to the HWbot.

Respectfully,

AJ.


----------



## Kimir

It sure would be, once overvolted, the only limit on a classy would be cooling it.


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajay57*
> 
> Strong island 1,
> 
> Would it be worth while going from a EVGA GTX 780 TI SC to a EVGA GTX 780 TI CLASSIFIED??
> 
> This would be used for Benchmarking to post to the HWbot.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> AJ.


First off, I'm obviously not strong island. But I asked myself the same question before making a regrettable purchase in your position.

I had 780 ti SC editions under water that were 24/7 stable at 1260 / 8000 with zero issues, and benched 3DMark best in the low-mid 1300's. So I said, "WOW with a better PCB etc I could REALLY unleash the beast."

So I bought 2 780 ti Classifieds. Without the voltage tool the best I could get 24/7 stable was 1228 / 7800. It would bench a little higher with my best being a couple successful runs at 1398 / 7800 in 3dMark, but it was not the huge difference I hoped for. I got from 109xx in 3dMark Extreme to 112xx. Figure in the used sale of 2 ti SC and the blocks (loss) and the price of 2 classifieds and blocks, the cost ratio was WAY OVER what it was worth. Of course, if I had gotten magical silicone I'd be saying the opposite, it just wasn't my experience.

Now after eating another loss, I'm testing 2 KPE's and am already having much better luck. So for what it's worth, if you're gonna take the leap and dump the 2 SC's, you might as well go all the way. You might get lucky with your Classy's, but it's a luck of the draw and you might end up like I did.

Either way - whatever suits you, but its worth sharing.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AluminumHaste*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I switched to the second bios when I flashed. I use precision x for clicks and voltage control.


ok, your card probably needs more stock voltage than most of us. On skyn3t, you may use precision x up to 1.212V. Otherwise, forget the PX volt control and just use the classified voltage tool, for up to ~1.65V. Let me know how much clock frequency you could get @1.212v


----------



## Ajay57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It sure would be, once overvolted, the only limit on a classy would be cooling it.


Many thanks Kimir for the answer, but as others have said, with a different Bios in the 780 TI and some decent cooling maybe it would be close!

As for myself i have been thinking of getting a Classy and giving it a try with the Bios off of this site, and see what the results would be.

But this is just ideas for the Winter time when it comes around again to Overclocking weather lol!!

Regards,

AJ.


----------



## Kimir

True that, at reference voltage, a good superclocked can be better than a classy or KP. But with those two, the advantage lies with the fact that you can overvolt them.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> True that, at reference voltage, a good superclocked can be better than a classy or KP. But with those two, the advantage lies with the fact that you can overvolt them.


Certainly not as good but reference still overclock very well

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2665983?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3479355?


----------



## phynce

Endorsed or not classifieds are built with the intention of running at higher voltages, would there be any need for the beefed up power supply if you could not exceed the TDP by a far amount. With that in mind in most instances they will not clock equivelent with stock pcbs at stock volts as they need to be higher leakage parts to handle the higher voltages.

Phynce


----------



## Silent Scone

Classified PCB and reference is leagues apart. Even if the Ti PCB wasn't locked at resistor level and higher voltages were achievable, I don't think anyone could say it wasn't worth paying extra for the Classified. However I don't like how NV are giving end users no choice in the matter if they want to overvolt. I think eventually it will come back to bite them.


----------



## DuraN1

My reference 780 vanilla ran benches at 1372mhz core with the 1.325v hack and and EK block. The coil whine was extraordinary


----------



## Silent Scone

Vanilla Ti's aren't able to run over 1.212v so I can only assume you're talking about a reference GTX


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> when u said hurts, what exactly happens or symptoms? Just curious.


Over the years I've seen tests where people claim less FPS from adding a second bridge. I've also seen people who claim more FPS by adding a second bridge.

And I just found this from a moderator at the GeForce forums (albeit from 2010):
Quote:


> No performance gains or losses will be incurred with the inclusion of a additional SLI bridge. Data transference between two clustered GPUs will only occur through one bridge.
> 
> In other words, a second bridge won't really do anything other than be slightly more aesthetically pleasing to some.


All of the perceived benefits or drawbacks are probably within margin of error.

I wasn't trying to fear-monger, just pass along info (though I should have cited a source).


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Vanilla Ti's aren't able to run over 1.212v so I can only assume you're talking about a reference GTX


Of course. If I was talking about a Ti I would have added the "Ti"









The VRM on the Ti is slightly better than the vanilla 780's, but for no apparent use since you can't really overvolt at all. Like someone else posted, the deal with the Classy is the overvoltage. You can get good PCBs and VRMs from other AIB


----------



## Mitsu

hi folks

i am new here, and came across this page, while i was looking for modified BIOS for the 780ti classy.

on the first page in this thread, there are 4 different modified BIOS for the 780ti classy.
what is the difference between this BIOS?

tomorrow or one day later i ll get my 780ti classy with ek waterblock.
i want to oc it, but not hardcore.

i have read a lot of negative here about the classy and problems with stability.
after this, i am a little bit disappointed :-(
is the default BIOS from the classy now stable?

i found a thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1460165/evga-780ti-classified-custom-bios-mods-1-21v-voltage-unlocked
is this BIOS still ok for use, or is it outdated?
i want a BIOS, with higher gpu and vram clock, i dont want to use external software or tools to overclock the classy.
is this possible?
or is there a tool, with it i can modify my own BIOS?
i have only a little bit experience in modifying BIOS from my old 275gtx.

help would be nice, i didnt found any questions like that here at the last pages.

with kind regards


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> My reference 780 vanilla ran benches at 1372mhz core with the 1.325v hack and and EK block. The coil whine was extraordinary


Haha... Yes. Yes it is. Those were fun cards though and I could get them to within 10-15% of a ti in benchmarks. They were louder than my system fans under load lol


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It sure would be, once overvolted, the only limit on a classy would be cooling it.


LOL!!!! I wish that was true for me.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitsu*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> i am new here, and came across this page, while i was looking for modified BIOS for the 780ti classy.
> 
> on the first page in this thread, there are 4 different modified BIOS for the 780ti classy.
> what is the difference between this BIOS?
> 
> tomorrow or one day later i ll get my 780ti classy with ek waterblock.
> i want to oc it, but not hardcore.
> 
> i have read a lot of negative here about the classy and problems with stability.
> after this, i am a little bit disappointed :-(
> is the default BIOS from the classy now stable?
> 
> i found a thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1460165/evga-780ti-classified-custom-bios-mods-1-21v-voltage-unlocked
> is this BIOS still ok for use, or is it outdated?
> i want a BIOS, with higher gpu and vram clock, i dont want to use external software or tools to overclock the classy.
> is this possible?
> or is there a tool, with it i can modify my own BIOS?
> i have only a little bit experience in modifying BIOS from my old 275gtx.
> 
> help would be nice, i didnt found any questions like that here at the last pages.
> 
> with kind regards


Have you read the OP in this thread? It will give you the bios (I use v4), voltage tool to overclock (it's the best way), and use either afterburner or precision x to OC.

You can use AB or Precision X to overvolt to an extent - any further and you need the voltage tool. I know you said you don't want to push the card far, but I wouldn't recommend going about 1.275v on the classified tool without testing the voltage with a meter.

I wish I could get my card to go fast - I can barely get it to 50 degrees/54 vrm at my highest stable clock speeds. I wish heat was my limiter


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitsu*
> 
> hi folks
> 
> i am new here, and came across this page, while i was looking for modified BIOS for the *780ti classy*.
> 
> on the first page in this thread, there are 4 different modified BIOS for the 780ti classy.
> what is the difference between this BIOS?
> 
> tomorrow or one day later i ll get my 780ti classy with ek waterblock.
> i want to oc it, but not hardcore.
> 
> i have read a lot of negative here about the classy and problems with stability.
> after this, i am a little bit disappointed :-(
> is the default BIOS from the classy now stable?
> 
> i found a thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1460165/evga-780ti-classified-custom-bios-mods-1-21v-voltage-unlocked
> is this BIOS still ok for use, or is it outdated?
> i want a BIOS, with higher gpu and vram clock, i dont want to use external software or tools to overclock the classy.
> is this possible?
> or is there a tool, with it i can modify my own BIOS?
> i have only a little bit experience in modifying BIOS from my old 275gtx.
> 
> help would be nice, i didnt found any questions like that here at the last pages.
> 
> with kind regards


For *780 Ti Classy*, skyn3t v2. Pretty stable for most of us. If you're a little skeptical, you may opt to use the updated evga bios, but you'd have to reach out to their support and specifically ask for it. You can also modify your own, a quick googling helps







kepler bios editor works for many.


----------



## twiz0r0r

oops i didn't see the ti sorry!!!!


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Over the years I've seen tests where people claim less FPS from adding a second bridge. I've also seen people who claim more FPS by adding a second bridge.
> 
> And I just found this from a moderator at the GeForce forums (albeit from 2010):
> All of the perceived benefits or drawbacks are probably within margin of error.
> 
> I wasn't trying to fear-monger, just pass along info (though I should have cited a source).


Got it, thanks for the info.


----------



## Spookshow

My build is finally completed after piecing it together little by little. Got my OC finished as well. I'm satisfied 
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9zzhe/
EK water block used for this score


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spookshow*
> 
> My build is finally completed after piecing it together little by little. Got my OC finished as well. I'm satisfied
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9zzhe/
> EK water block used for this score


wow 1480, are you stable at that?


----------



## Mitsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> LOL!!!! I wish that was true for me.....
> Have you read the OP in this thread? It will give you the bios (I use v4), voltage tool to overclock (it's the best way), and use either afterburner or precision x to OC.
> 
> You can use AB or Precision X to overvolt to an extent - any further and you need the voltage tool. I know you said you don't want to push the card far, but I wouldn't recommend going about 1.275v on the classified tool without testing the voltage with a meter.
> 
> I wish I could get my card to go fast - I can barely get it to 50 degrees/54 vrm at my highest stable clock speeds. I wish heat was my limiter


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> oops i didn't see the ti sorry!!!!


no problem *twiz0r0r*, nobody is perfect








I still want to thank you for your effort here, i am really a newb, not to mention my bad grammar, english is not my first language. but i hope you guys understand me ;-)

but i can follow you, i know what you mean, i dont really thrust any software, which shows the voltage.
have the same problem with my 4930k oc, any software shows another results for vcore.

i am really excited to see the temperatures with watercooling, hope the changing of the cooling system is no problem.
to change the gigabyte soc 680gtx last year was horrible, the screws were extremely tight, not easy to loosen the screws with a little screwdriver, hope the evga is easier to change.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> For *780 Ti Classy*, skyn3t v2. Pretty stable for most of us. If you're a little skeptical, you may opt to use the updated evga bios, but you'd have to reach out to their support and specifically ask for it. You can also modify your own, a quick googling helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kepler bios editor works for many.


i think i try to do my own, but i am not really sure, hope it isnt to difficult, i remember my 275gtx, everytime i thought i did a mistake, i started new with editing the bios, i was really really careful.









so short question for the end, if i do not my own bios, i have to use the tools how *twiz0r0r* said?
precision x and voltage tool?
and why doesnt evga give the bios public for all what you mentioned?
i read a lot here about the bios fix, really really strange i have to say...

thanks to all for all your help!








i will post here some results, for sure not exciting high, but to tell how it works


----------



## gqneon

Wait how do you see vrm temperatures?


----------



## Taint3dBulge

You can use HWiNFO64...

BTW my VRM's reach around 80C while playing bf4 for afew hours.. I just reapplied the TIM with ICDiamond 24.. Temps went down afew deg's C But how can i cool off the vrm's better?


----------



## gqneon

Ok just checked mine - after 5m of Furmark 1080p AAx8 I got 45 / 48 VRM temp on my two cards. That's with EK waterblocks on both.


----------



## Samtheman

My system is still being built.

Here is a link to the build log http://www.overclock.net/t/1499470/build-log-caselabs-mercury-s8-evga-classified-780ti-x-3-maximus-vi-extreme-crude-log

Here is a pic of my 3 EVGA GTX 780 TI with EK water blocks.



Here is a pic of all my parts, with all 3 video cards clearly visible



If you want more proof once the system is put together, let me know, but really I have no reason to pretend. I appreciate the existence of this thread to assist me in overclocking once everything is done. I'm only waiting on my custom built cables, than my system will be complete.


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samtheman*
> 
> My system is still being built.
> 
> Here is a link to the build log http://www.overclock.net/t/1499470/build-log-caselabs-mercury-s8-evga-classified-780ti-x-3-maximus-vi-extreme-crude-log
> 
> Here is a pic of my 3 EVGA GTX 780 TI with EK water blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of all my parts, with all 3 video cards clearly visible
> 
> 
> 
> If you want more proof once the system is put together, let me know, but really I have no reason to pretend. I appreciate the existence of this thread to assist me in overclocking once everything is done. I'm only waiting on my custom built cables, than my system will be complete.


Nice stuff by the way. Just curious, how is the flow configured with those 3ek blocks and all of them having pass through SLI fittings? Wouldn't that cause the water to potentially bypass some of the cards? Just curious.


----------



## Silent Scone

Don't run parallel. Run serial it makes so much more sense. The flows just cross and it does the temps no favours


----------



## phynce

when deciding on parrellel vs serial I looked at this to decide.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?253337-Actual-influence-of-flow-rate-on-system-temps

the part of interest.

Finally, note 3 is of particular interest within the framework of this study, because it shows that even at the GPU level, a parallel setup with modern blocks such as those presented here remains a superior solution to serial, as evidenced by a 0.6Â°C advantage of parallel over serial.

Phynce


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> *While the importance of flow rate is certainly not to be discarded when planning a system setup*, as particularly evidenced by the differences found between parallel and serial VGA configurations, we see with the tested Swiftech components that the overall impact of this parameter remains nominal in terms of total system performance. This is due to the fact that these components are designed to be highly efficient at low flow.


On a dual D5 loop I found that the temperate was worse with parallel across three cards by about 1 to 2 degrees.


----------



## Ajay57

Since there is a very high proportion of members using water blocks for cooling, i just wish to post this!!
















1, http://www.overclock.net/t/1468593/r9-290-x-thermal-pad-upgrade-vrm-temperatures

This is a study of a new materiel that can reduce Temps across all your VRM's and componants in your GPU's.

2, http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17504/thr-185/Fujipoly_Ultra_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_Mosfet_Block_-_100_x_15_x_10_-_Thermal_Conductivity_170_WmK.html?tl=g8c487s1797#blank

This materiel has the potential to reduce the heat within as much 15c or more which in its self is a huge amount!









3, http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17500/thr-182/Fujipoly_Ultra_Extreme_System_Builder_Thermal_Pad_-_60_x_50_x_10_-_Thermal_Conductivity_170_WmK.html?tl=g8c487s1797

Yes its expensive, but if your looking for Maximum clocks on your GPU's this is in my view the best way to achieve that goal!

Respectfully,

AJ.


----------



## twiz0r0r

I just got a multimeter today (brand new - got it for free from a customer today







) and I want to test the voltage going to my video card.....except I don't know how to test it.

I did a couple quick google/OCN searches and didn't find anything.

Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## VSG

Easiest and safest way to do it would be to get a Probe It connector from EVGA.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> I just got a multimeter today (brand new - got it for free from a customer today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and I want to test the voltage going to my video card.....except I don't know how to test it.
> 
> I did a couple quick google/OCN searches and didn't find anything.
> 
> Can someone point me in the right direction?


It's best to get one of these or you could kill the card if you're not careful. http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000010


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Easiest and safest way to do it would be to get a Probe It connector from EVGA.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> It's best to get one of these or you could kill the card if you're not careful. http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000010


Thank you both very much,. Anyone know the specs on the Probe It? I'd rather just get it made at work for free tomorrow instead of paying 10 + shipping for it.

If not oh well.


----------



## VSG

You don't _need_ it, it just makes it simple. If you are careful, you can connect the DMM to the same pins on the card as linked by the Probe It connector.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You don't _need_ it, it just makes it simple. If you are careful, you can connect the DMM to the same pins on the card as linked by the Probe It connector.


Ya I get that but I'd rather not take the chance with my classy. I could just see my hand shaking and hit a wrong pin and POOOOOF!

I'm not even sure what pins it would be









Testing electronics is far from my specialy


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> Ya I get that but I'd rather not take the chance with my classy. I could just see my hand shaking and hit a wrong pin and POOOOOF!
> 
> I'm not even sure what pins it would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing electronics is far from my specialy


Then just go with this to be safe.


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phynce*
> 
> when deciding on parrellel vs serial I looked at this to decide.


I have tested serial and parallel using ek terminal blocks two different times and found serial to be the winner by more than a degree in both cases. I run serial because you don't split your flow over the blocks so you move more heat from where it is to where it belongs which is what you want. In both configurations in real world parallel has higher second card temperatures and first card temperatures and broke even at max flow. It depends on your pressure in the loop and restriction, so tests can show different things.

I run a single mcp35x pump so pressure is not an issue for four rads and three blocks, but when you start halving ( or worse) the flow rate you see the downsides of reduced flow rates pretty quickly. I don't like a lot of high speed pump noise so serial is the way to go in my case.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajay57*
> 
> Strong island 1,
> 
> Would it be worth while going from a EVGA GTX 780 TI SC to a EVGA GTX 780 TI CLASSIFIED??
> 
> This would be used for Benchmarking to post to the HWbot.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> AJ.


For hwbot I think it is completely worth while and almost necessary if you really want to compete unless you are good at volt mods and things like that. Right now I am not that good at those kinds of mods so I need a card like this that can be unlocked with an evbot or software and also has the pcb to be able to run such high voltages. Right now a reference card would be pointless for me because I really wouldn't know how to mod it properly. That's what makes the kingpin card so great and the entire classified series so great.

The 780 TI Classified is amazing. The hynix memory on it overclocks great and would allow you to get some great bench scores. I am so mad I wasn't really submitting at hwbot when I had my 780 ti classy's because the memory was amazing. one card did 8600mhz and the other 8400mhz. I could have posted some monster scores.

You should be able to sell the 780 ti sc for a decent price and not lose that much.

There are also a few used 780 ti classy's in the ocn marketplace.


----------



## Silent Scone

As above you're wasting your time trying to compete with reference boards. Best I've had out of one is 1395 in certain benchmarks which although very good, is easily achievable in all of 5 minutes on a Classified if you know what you're doing. If you could achieve 1.3v on a reference board with the resistor mod you might be in with a fighting chance but you're not going to break any records. Just a few Classy owners spirits









If they're on water, the EK blocks for example will not line up exactly so you will have to make shift tube or fittings to run both cards parallel. I would just run the Classy, though.


----------



## Ajay57

Thanks for the reply and good luck with this thread, your doing a really good job here!!

















Regards,

AJ.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajay57*
> 
> Thanks for the reply and good luck with this thread, your doing a really good job here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> AJ.


Thanks a lot. Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## Silent Scone

Are there really that many owners on here running the stock cooler? Or is the owners table only added when they post pictures at purchase? Just seems surprising!


----------



## Samtheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> Nice stuff by the way. Just curious, how is the flow configured with those 3ek blocks and all of them having pass through SLI fittings? Wouldn't that cause the water to potentially bypass some of the cards? Just curious.


Nope its a parallel setup and will flow through all three blocks just fine. Some people prefer serial, however parallel is less restrictive. I also have transparent blocks, i can clearly see the liquid flowing through them, as well as monitor the temp of the cards. Parallel is the way to go.


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are there really that many owners on here running the stock cooler? Or is the owners table only added when they post pictures at purchase? Just seems surprising!


I switched to water, but had stock cooler when I joined the club.


----------



## Drey

My PC restarts when overclocking my 780ti classified...heaven ran fine but i did notice stuttering but my score was normal...When I start mining about 5-10 min into it PC restarts.... PSU = ax1500i ...What could it be? I have it slightly overclocked with 1.2v and is mining fine...When PC would restart I would have it at 1.3v+ ... Temps looked fine never passing 80c on air..... Thanks


----------



## t3h0th3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> I switched to water, but had stock cooler when I joined the club.


this.


----------



## strong island 1

Hey guys I can't remember who but I thought I saw someone asking for 580 classified hydrcopper blocks awhile back. I am looking to buy some 580 classy's but i don't need the hydrocopper blocks the person has.

If anyone remembers who was asking please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are there really that many owners on here running the stock cooler? Or is the owners table only added when they post pictures at purchase? Just seems surprising!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> I switched to water, but had stock cooler when I joined the club.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3h0th3r*
> 
> this.


most people when they join are on the stock cooler and haven't asked for an update.

Can everyone who wants to have there cooling updated please post in this thread what you want it changed to. Thanks.


----------



## DeXel

I didn't directly ask for an update, but I posted so pics!

That's EKWB.

Update pics coming soon because I added some fittings and second rad.


----------



## kylehatton

Has anyone used the full length 780 ek blocks on the classified? I don't like the designated classified blocks because they're a bit stubby and don't seem to cover everything like the 780 and 780 ti blocks.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drey*
> 
> My PC restarts when overclocking my 780ti classified...heaven ran fine but i did notice stuttering but my score was normal...When I start mining about 5-10 min into it PC restarts.... PSU = ax1500i ...What could it be? I have it slightly overclocked with 1.2v and is mining fine...When PC would restart I would have it at 1.3v+ ... Temps looked fine never passing 80c on air..... Thanks


you mine on nvidia?

wut?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylehatton*
> 
> Has anyone used the full length 780 ek blocks on the classified? I don't like the designated classified blocks because they're a bit stubby and don't seem to cover everything like the 780 and 780 ti blocks.


They won't work, it is a completely different PCB.


----------



## kylehatton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> They won't work, it is a completely different PCB.


Fuhhh, alright thanks for the response. I actually just found this thread and had been on the 780 general thread prior.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylehatton*
> 
> Fuhhh, alright thanks for the response. I actually just found this thread and had been on the 780 general thread prior.


EVGA and Swiftech worked on a Classified Hydrocopper block that is full length, but arguably not as good a performer based on what I have read from owners of both. I can't vouch for this myself!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> EVGA and Swiftech worked on a Classified Hydrocopper block that is full length, but arguably not as good a performer based on what I have read from owners of both. I can't vouch for this myself!


Same goes for all the Swiftech variants!

EVGA have sacked them off for good now so all Hydros will be EK which from my experience is great news for the brand


----------



## Mitsu

i switched from the acx version to the ek waterblock.
imho is ek a good brand, the quality is very good, it fits perfect, cooling is good, i am very happy with it.
without oc, my 780ti classy has 26 degrees in idle and 45 in games.

actually i am using the *skyn3trev.2bios*´bios.
with 1.212v i reached 1350mhz, more is not possible with this voltage, except i give more voltage with the overvoltage tool, but i dont.
it was nice to see what the card can handle, maybe i switch back to stock bios with a soft oc.

at 1350mhz, my system consumed 510w, i was a little bit surprised to see that.
at peak the vrm gone 68 degrees, is it to much or okay?
i am not an oc expert.

thanks again to *twiz0r0r* and *acupalypse* for the help


----------



## Antykain

I'll be joining the club in a few days. Just ordered a EVGA GTX 770 Classy yesterday, shipped out today for delivery prolly Mon/Tues this coming week.







I am upgrading from 2x EVGA GTX 560 Ti's in SLI, which will be going in my secondary/streaming rig. Really looking forward to pushing the card and seeing that it can do. I will be ordering the EK-FC780 waterblockl ASAP for it to quickly get it under water, along with the backplate. Was looking getting the Ti Classy, but that was a little out of reach and budget for a new card.. Figured the non-Ti would do me just fine tho..


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Same goes for all the Swiftech variants!
> 
> EVGA have sacked them off for good now so all Hydros will be EK which from my experience is great news for the brand


Is that confirmed at all? If so then that is some excellent news!!


----------



## VSG

EK will be making all HC blocks in the foreseen future, that is confirmed.


----------



## Brave

Hey all, I'm having a bit of a issue flashing skyn3t's bios to my GPU's. Once i have flashed both cards (i have done this in both dos and windows) i can not enable or disable SLI (it stays in the last configuration it was flashed in.) I have tried DDU and a clean install using the latest drivers 340.43 beta but still the same issue.

When I enable or disabled it, I end up with a black screen and the cursor flashing.

After i did the DOS flash, when i changed the SLI setting one of the GPU's would disable or I'd get a BSOD code 0x07e, nvlddmkm.sys

Thanks for any help.

I have a feeling(hope) this may be a driver issue.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> I'll be joining the club in a few days. Just ordered a EVGA GTX 770 Classy yesterday, shipped out today for delivery prolly Mon/Tues this coming week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am upgrading from 2x EVGA GTX 560 Ti's in SLI, which will be going in my secondary/streaming rig. Really looking forward to pushing the card and seeing that it can do. I will be ordering the EK-FC780 waterblockl ASAP for it to quickly get it under water, along with the backplate. Was looking getting the Ti Classy, but that was a little out of reach and budget for a new card.. Figured the non-Ti would do me just fine tho..


Pretty sure the 780 Classy block isn't compatible with the 770 Classy:



*http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock/3831109868492*

Think you need to find an older 680 Classified block if you're going with EK.


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Pretty sure the 780 Classy block isn't compatible with the 770 Classy:
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock/3831109868492*
> 
> Think you need to find an older 680 Classified block if you're going with EK.


lol.. my bad. typo. I meant that I have a 780 Classified ordered, not the 770.









But yeah, you'd be right about the waterblock not fitting, if it were a 770..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Whew!









Congrats on the beast of a card and a great block that will cool it well!


----------



## Brave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brave*
> 
> Hey all, I'm having a bit of a issue flashing skyn3t's bios to my GPU's. Once i have flashed both cards (i have done this in both dos and windows) i can not enable or disable SLI (it stays in the last configuration it was flashed in.) I have tried DDU and a clean install using the latest drivers 340.43 beta but still the same issue.
> 
> When I enable or disabled it, I end up with a black screen and the cursor flashing.
> 
> After i did the DOS flash, when i changed the SLI setting one of the GPU's would disable or I'd get a BSOD code 0x07e, nvlddmkm.sys
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> I have a feeling(hope) this may be a driver issue.


Gone through a DDU uninstall then a DOS update of the bios and a clean install of 335.25 driver, Still getting the issue. though this driver seems to take a long time to switch, or crash and recover or the gpu's get disabled.
also had another BSOD with 0x116 code again pointing to a driver issue.

For extra info I do not have any issues with the stock EVGA bios or the revised BIOS?

anyone else had anything like this


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brave*
> 
> Gone through a DDU uninstall then a DOS update of the bios and a clean install of 335.25 driver, Still getting the issue. though this driver seems to take a long time to switch, or crash and recover or the gpu's get disabled.
> also had another BSOD with 0x116 code again pointing to a driver issue.
> 
> For extra info I do not have any issues with the stock EVGA bios or the revised BIOS?
> 
> anyone else had anything like this


Yes. After you select SLI and apply and it goes to black screen and cursor, wait a minute, restart, and check with gpuz to see if SLI is now enabled. In my case it was. I cant explain the issue and never heard anyone with a solution when I posted about it. It didn't happen with the xti bios or either normal or ln2 bios but for with the skyn3t one I had on my ti classifieds, which is what I'm assuming you are asking about. I never resolved the issue. I would switch to normal bios, enable or disable SLI then turn off and switch back over to ln2 side where the skyn3t bios was. Also a work around. Good luck.


----------



## Brave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> Yes. After you select SLI and apply and it goes to black screen and cursor, wait a minute, restart, and check with gpuz to see if SLI is now enabled. In my case it was. I cant explain the issue and never heard anyone with a solution when I posted about it. It didn't happen with the xti bios or either normal or ln2 bios but for with the skyn3t one I had on my ti classifieds, which is what I'm assuming you are asking about. I never resolved the issue. I would switch to normal bios, enable or disable SLI then turn off and switch back over to ln2 side where the skyn3t bios was. Also a work around. Good luck.


Thanks gqneon, sounds like the exact same. From what I've found the Xti bios is the EVGA bios so doesn't have the issue. I wonder if there is some code in the driver which checks the cards at a bios level, because the bios has been changed this is causing the glitch with the driver.

Did you have any issues with the rev1 bios? I haven't tested that one yet.


----------



## gqneon

No, I never switched from the bios except to use xti bios. I don't know enough making and editing bios to tell you what's wrong with it, just that I and others have had the same issue. I no longer have those cards but remember the frustration of trying to figure out out. Once it's enabled, just leave it, it should resolve future problems.


----------



## Brave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> No, I never switched from the bios except to use xti bios. I don't know enough making and editing bios to tell you what's wrong with it, just that I and others have had the same issue. I no longer have those cards but remember the frustration of trying to figure out out. Once it's enabled, just leave it, it should resolve future problems.


Thanks Mate, what card you running now? to be honest i am a little disappointed the overclockability of the cards but not the performance.

It's good to hear that others had the same issues at least now i know that the the cards are not the issue.

Does anyone know if you can edit this bios with NiBiTor? All i want is unlocked voltage


----------



## Silent Scone

Anyone in the UK that is selling a Classy on water I might be interested


----------



## gqneon

I'm running a pair of kpe cards now. I was always satisfied with the ti cards from reference to kpe in gaming. I ran single and 2x SLI on 7 80, 780ti SC, ti classifieds, and now kpe. I'm actually cooling down the loop with my chiller typing this for some max clock runs. One or two cars are amazing for gaming. Over clock ability kpe has been the best for GPU, and the SC were the best for memory or of the 8 cards I've had this year. Good times!


----------



## traxtech

Seems like my replacement GTX 780 Ti classified from a few months ago is starting to do the same thing and slowly need more voltage to not artifact. What a joke









I haven't even pushed this one past 1.2v and it's a mess


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Seems like my replacement GTX 780 Ti classified from a few months ago is starting to do the same thing and slowly need more voltage to not artifact. What a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even pushed this one past 1.2v and it's a mess


Sounds like there's an underlying issue there. Increase in load temps can have a big impact on stable clocks. You're not giving it enough volts to start with probably, that's likely the issue. Hell if I had a classified the first thing I would be doing is taking it over 1.2v!


----------



## traxtech

Temp has never been an issue especially with my fan setup on air. I barely go over 73 degrees at all times even whilst benching


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Temp has never been an issue especially with my fan setup on air. I barely go over 73 degrees at all times even whilst benching


It's not about temps being an issue. You're overclocking. If you're getting artifacting your clocks aren't stable. If they however _were_ stable enough for you not to notice any artifacting previously, there is a chance your temps are slightly higher. Doesn't make it an issue









The full fat Kepler chips LOVE the cold even more so than previous iterations. The cooler you keep it the higher you'll be able to push it. I don't think there is anything wrong with your card.


----------



## gqneon

Last night I put my chiller in my loop to say that I did it once with these cards, and even just getting these cards a couple degrees above the condensation point opened netted me my all time highest score on fire strike extreme . I can imagine dropping an ln2 pot on each one would really change the game, but this is a daily driver with a lot of potential whenever I get the urge to turn up the juice.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's not about temps being an issue. You're overclocking. If you're getting artifacting your clocks aren't stable. If they however _were_ stable enough for you not to notice any artifacting previously, there is a chance your temps are slightly higher. Doesn't make it an issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full fat Kepler chips LOVE the cold even more so than previous iterations. The cooler you keep it the higher you'll be able to push it. I don't think there is anything wrong with your card.


Hopefully that is the only issue at hand, i have been holding off going full water cooling due to thinking my second card is stuffed, so maybe ill just bite the bullet and go full water cooling and hope i can push it abit more


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sounds like there's an underlying issue there. Increase in load temps can have a big impact on stable clocks. You're not giving it enough volts to start with probably, that's likely the issue. Hell if I had a classified the first thing I would be doing is taking it over 1.2v!


wait, you would have to flash the bios first! stock bios is crap.


----------



## soeun80

I made it on the 3dmark hall of fame at 99th. Wahooo!
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu


----------



## Samtheman

Need a pro who is willing to help me change BIOS on my Triple-SLI 780TI water cooled beast! I want experience over experimenting. Can someone nice genius PM me with advice and a way we can talk to do this. I really don't want to bork my $10,000 pc. Want to get this max overclocked on water. right now stock i'm maxing 40 degrees. we got room for overclocking.

Thank you, really need a genius whos done this.

Sam


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samtheman*
> 
> Need a pro who is willing to help me change BIOS on my Triple-SLI 780TI water cooled beast! I want experience over experimenting. Can someone nice genius PM me with advice and a way we can talk to do this. I really don't want to bork my $10,000 pc. Want to get this max overclocked on water. right now stock i'm maxing 40 degrees. we got room for overclocking.
> 
> Thank you, really need a genius whos done this.
> 
> Sam


Trying to figure out there price tag of $10k in tri-sli... Wow.

You can flash them all in nvflash or ezflash #5,6,etc


----------



## Silent Scone

What you could build with 10,000 dollars


----------



## crazyg0od33

^^ I want to know haha. I want a log / pics or at least a build list









found it...holy...


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Im going to be ordering some new thermal pads for my 780Ti Classified.. Was wondering the thickness I need? Do I need .5mm or 1.0mm or both.. Going to replace the vrm and memory with Fujipoly Extreme.

Iv searched everywhere and cannot find any exacts on the pads.

Thanks. BTW this will be on the stock fan.


----------



## Samtheman

http://www.overclock.net/t/1499470/build-log-caselabs-mercury-s8-evga-classified-780ti-x-3-maximus-vi-extreme-crude-log


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Im going to be ordering some new thermal pads for my 780Ti Classified.. Was wondering the thickness I need? Do I need .5mm or 1.0mm or both.. Going to replace the vrm and memory with Fujipoly Extreme.
> 
> Iv searched everywhere and cannot find any exacts on the pads.
> 
> Thanks. BTW this will be on the stock fan.


0.5mm, according to the EK specs on their waterblocks for the 780 Ti. Pretty sure the thermal pads for the stock cooler are the same, as I compare mine to the EK-FC780 Classy waterblock. 780 Classy (non-Ti) also uses 0.5mm pads.


----------



## Samtheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> Trying to figure out there price tag of $10k in tri-sli... Wow.
> 
> You can flash them all in nvflash or ezflash #5,6,etc


I've never done this, I did buy the best EVGA Classifieds, the 2888's, one model below the Kingpins. So I have dual bios, Im assuming that will help me if I screw up my BIOS? But I dont know anything about it. I am technical, I just havn't done the whole custom video card bios/changing ... think you could give me more detailed instructions


----------



## gqneon

the best advice is to go to the original post on the first page, and click on the flashing custom bios information. It has a step by step walkthrough and it is extremely simple. I could explain it all again, but it's already there in it's been done by people who designed it. It is work very well for me.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> 0.5mm, according to the EK specs on their waterblocks for the 780 Ti. Pretty sure the thermal pads for the stock cooler are the same, as I compare mine to the EK-FC780 Classy waterblock. 780 Classy (non-Ti) also uses 0.5mm pads.


Actually found that. And its .5 for mem and 1.0 for vmr. So just ended buyn about 60$ worth of .5 and 1.0 pads. Got some extreme for the gpu ram and ultra extremes for my mobo and gpu vrms.


----------



## mercinator16

Would a 850w PSU be sufficient for SLI 780 Tis at 1.212v and a 4790k at 1.3v?


----------



## DeXel

Yea, but once you apply more than 1.212v. you're looking for trouble.


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Actually found that. And its .5 for mem and 1.0 for vmr. So just ended buyn about 60$ worth of .5 and 1.0 pads. Got some extreme for the gpu ram and ultra extremes for my mobo and gpu vrms.


Got an email from a EVGA rep (Joseph Costantino), when I asked about the thermal pad thickness on the 780 Classy and 780 Ti Classy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joseph Costantino*
> Good afternoon,
> 
> Thermal pads that EVGA uses in their graphics card have a thickness of 0.5mm. As for the dimensions we cut each set from a giant thermal pad to fit on the components. Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns.
> 
> Regards,
> EVGA


Just for future reference.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Hey all. I have 2x GTX 580 Classified cards, so I guess I can be a member of this club already, but I'm super close to snagging a GTX 780Ti Dual BIOS Classified card!

Can't wait


----------



## gqneon

Yeah a high quality 850w can do stock volts no problem under gaming. Maybe not catzilla stress tests etc though. At 1.3v in SLI with a 4770k I can pull between 1100-1500w depending on tests and dmm actual out put variation.


----------



## Samtheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> the best advice is to go to the original post on the first page, and click on the flashing custom bios information. It has a step by step walkthrough and it is extremely simple. I could explain it all again, but it's already there in it's been done by people who designed it. It is work very well for me.


Where is this step-by-step guide in the original post? I see one for Kingpin, but I am 2888 Classifieds.

So which BIOS should I use?

What tool do I use to do the actual over clocking, Precision? Also what voltage, clock and memory should I shoot for with my Classy's?

I'm on my secondary BIOS if somehow that gets hosed, can I switch to primary and go and reflash secondary from the primary? See I have the basic idea here, just don't have a clear game plan.


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samtheman*
> 
> Where is this step-by-step guide in the original post? I see one for Kingpin, but I am 2888 Classifieds.
> 
> So which BIOS should I use?
> 
> What tool do I use to do the actual over clocking, Precision? Also what voltage, clock and memory should I shoot for with my Classy's?
> 
> I'm on my secondary BIOS if somehow that gets hosed, can I switch to primary and go and reflash secondary from the primary? See I have the basic idea here, just don't have a clear game plan.


Classified rev2 bios by skyn3t is my recommendation. http://www.overclock.net/attachments/20373

Then use the classified tool from the front page also and read the overclocking by increments of 13 guide. Light reading. Get a dmm and a harness if your going over say 1.3v to see what you're really getting. Every card is different for clocks. I prefer to use precision x , start with base clock, add 13 at a time and stability test and adjust as needed.

The overclocking is the same between kpe and classified except you don't have the extra voltage and protection switches. Either one will get you there. Once your bios is in, it's just testing and stabilizing voltage etc.

Let us know!


----------



## Samtheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> Classified rev2 bios by skyn3t is my recommendation. http://www.overclock.net/attachments/20373
> 
> Then use the classified tool from the front page also and read the overclocking by increments of 13 guide. Light reading. Get a dmm and a harness if your going over say 1.3v to see what you're really getting. Every card is different for clocks. I prefer to use precision x , start with base clock, add 13 at a time and stability test and adjust as needed.
> 
> The overclocking is the same between kpe and classified except you don't have the extra voltage and protection switches. Either one will get you there. Once your bios is in, it's just testing and stabilizing voltage etc.
> 
> Let us know!


I'm on my secondary BIOS if somehow that gets hosed, can I switch to primary and go and reflash secondary from the primary?


----------



## gqneon

There are recovery tools that are discussed as well as flashing from dos with USB etc. I've never had to, but make sure you've got the right bios and follow the readme with ezflash. Use ln2 side so default bios is still there as a backup. I pm'd u


----------



## VSG

Precision-X 15 is releasing on Steam in a few hours: http://store.steampowered.com/app/268850


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Precision-X 15 is releasing on Steam in a few hours: http://store.steampowered.com/app/268850


Thanks for the news!


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Precision-X 15 is releasing on Steam in a few hours: http://store.steampowered.com/app/268850


Solid! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Pr0pheT

I know it's somewhere, but I can't find it. What is the MAX safe voltage on air for a GTX780 Classified with proper air cooling?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Can anyone please upload their GTX 780 (no TI) Classified *STOCK revision B1* bios please? When I switch from LN2 back to normal bios my card crashes at stock speeds. I would greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0pheT*
> 
> I know it's somewhere, but I can't find it. What is the MAX safe voltage on air for a GTX780 Classified with proper air cooling?


I don't think you are going to get a concrete answer on this because "safe voltage on air" is subjective. I will say 1.212v should be safe 24/7. 1.3v would be okay for short benchmarking sessions. Any higher on air and I think you are playing with fire.


----------



## TacticalTacos

Hello am a fairly new overclocker, been doing it for a couple of months now. Anyways i own a evga gtx 780 classified. Its ln2 bios has been replaced with a skynet rev 4 and i use the gtx classified controller to modify voltage. anyways i achieved 1340mhz on air last night http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2448062
I was playing around with clock speeds and voltages today and something very unfortunate happened to me, when i was backing off my clock speeds and voltage back to default something odd and bad happened. I clicked default on evga precision x and then i clicked default on gtx classified controller, well when i did that the computer instantly shut off. when i turned it back on my bios said there was a power surge. My screen was filled with glitchy artifacting colors. I called evga and the man told me it was fryed but forntaly they are providing me with an rma replacement.
Anyways i thought i would just let you know that there might be an issue with the evga gtx classified controller and i was wondering if anyone has had a similar experience.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Can anyone please upload their GTX 780 (no TI) Classified *STOCK revision B1* bios please? When I switch from LN2 back to normal bios my card crashes at stock speeds. I would greatly appreciate the help.


isn't that available on TechPowerUp?

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780&interface=&memType=&memSize=


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> isn't that available on TechPowerUp?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780&interface=&memType=&memSize=


Yes but which one lol?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> Yes but which one lol?


i would go for the most recent build date posted on its date stamp.

If you'd look at Jacob's post plus other folks on this thread, you might get more insight:

http://forums.evga.com/Evga-GTX-780-with-chip-nVidia-GK110300B1-m2062643.aspx

EDIT: Jacob said it's just manufacturing process difference. So there are two different boards:

20830020
20830021 --> this is probably the newer (B1)


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i would go for the most recent build date posted on its date stamp.
> 
> If you'd look at Jacob's post plus other folks on this thread, you might get more insight:
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/Evga-GTX-780-with-chip-nVidia-GK110300B1-m2062643.aspx
> 
> EDIT: Jacob said it's just manufacturing process difference. So there are two different boards:
> 
> 20830020
> 20830021 --> this is probably the newer (B1)


LOL it's like no one can agree...my GPU-Z says mine is an A1 - but that may be incorrect? Wish I knew for sure :/


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> LOL it's like no one can agree...my GPU-Z says mine is an A1 - but that may be incorrect? Wish I knew for sure :/


that's the best a slacker could get at this time







...as you might have figured out, i have no clue, just trolling the internet til i get sleepy.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> that's the best a slacker could get at this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...as you might have figured out, i have no clue, just trolling the internet til i get sleepy.


lol no problem









I will just email EVGA my serial to make sure I get the right one


----------



## joedirt2009

Does the kingpin fit in the xspc full water block?


----------



## VSG

No, sorry. Only works with the EK FC 780 GTX Classy


----------



## crazyg0od33

So I have a 780Ti classy coming in with an EK waterblock installed, but it's not full cover like the real evga classy blocks - does that matter or not really? The 580's I'm coming from were also full cover, which is why I'm asking


----------



## szeged

the EK blocks are full cover, they just dont fully cover the pcb, because there is nothing there to cool off. its just aesthetically different, the hydro copper blocks and ek blocks all cover the same components, except the ek blocks do it more effectively.


----------



## VSG

You mean full length, the EK blocks are also full cover and arguably perform better too.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You mean full length, the EK blocks are also full cover and arguably perform better too.


hashtag too slow


----------



## joedirt2009

We'll I have the xspc water block and intended on the evga 780 ti superclocked as the classified I don't think fits it either if the classified fits I'll get it does anyone know about that one ?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You mean full length, the EK blocks are also full cover and arguably perform better too.


haha yeah thats what I meant. alright thanks guys! I think I got an amazing deal on this card









Can't wait! I'll be official soon


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hashtag too slow


More like #ActuallyUseful, read the quote below








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> haha yeah thats what I meant. alright thanks guys! I think I got an amazing deal on this card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait! I'll be official soon


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joedirt2009*
> 
> We'll I have the xspc water block and intended on the evga 780 ti superclocked as the classified I don't think fits it either if the classified fits I'll get it does anyone know about that one ?


It will fit all cards with a reference PCB design which haven't drastically changed the components anyway. The SC from EVGA will work, although I always recommend overclocking yourself and saving the money you are paying for a small factory overclock.


----------



## joedirt2009

I know the oc will fit I was after the classified dual bios but didn't see it as one of the models listed as compatible so will classified fit?


----------



## szeged

if your waterblock fits the superclocked card, it will NOT fit a classified card.


----------



## joedirt2009

Crap ok then I'll get the 780 ti and oc it myself


----------



## joedirt2009

Next question will 120 rad in push pull be enough to keep card cool?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joedirt2009*
> 
> Next question will 120 rad in push pull be enough to keep card cool?


depends on how many volts youre using on it, if you go with the regular 780ti you will be limited to 1.212volts, a 120 in push pull will be fine for that.

on a classified card with 1.5v going through it, a 120 will not be enough unless you live in a tank of liquid nitrogen.


----------



## joedirt2009

I will be getting just standard 780 ti and oc myself


----------



## szeged

one 120mm rad in push pull will be fine then.

what radiator are you going to get, and what fans will you use with it?


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> one 120mm rad in push pull will be fine then.
> 
> what radiator are you going to get, and what fans will you use with it?


why push pull...that's a waste imo


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> why push pull...that's a waste imo


he said he wanted to do push pull on the rad, so thats why i said that









even a 120 rad with one fan will be fine.


----------



## joedirt2009

Xspc ex120
With nexus silent led fans


----------



## szeged

thatll be fine for a 780 ti @ 1.212v

will only the gpu be on the 120mm rad? or will your cpu be also? if its both you might want a 240mm rad.


----------



## joedirt2009

Progress underway
Thermaltake lvl10 gt snow edition case
Evga supernova 1000g2 psu
Asus iv rampage black edition motherboard
Intel i7 4930k 3.4ghz 6 core processor
Corsair dominator pro 16g ram(not purchased yet)
Evga 780ti dual bios 2880 Cuda core gpu(not purchased yet)
Lg blu-ray combo drive(not yet purchased)
Hard drives not yet purchased
Custom loop cooling by xspc
Raystorm cpu water block
Xspc 780ti gpu full water block
Xspc Asus rampage chip set water blocks
Xspc ram water blocks
270 photon res/pump combo
Uv coolant
Uv tubing
Bitspower rotary compression fittings
Uv sleeving
Uv led lights
Xspc 240 dual radiator and 120 radiator with nexus led fans in push/pull series
Still a lot of work to do
Work in progress as I can afford to by parts
I'll keep updated if anyone is interested in build status


----------



## joedirt2009

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## TacticalTacos

Hello i own a gtx 780 classified I was playing around with clock speeds and voltages today and something very unfortunate happened to me, when i was backing off my clock speeds and voltage back to default something odd happened. I clicked default on evga precision x and then i clicked default on gtx classified controller, when i clicked default on the classified controller my computer instantly shut off. when i turned it back on my bios said there was a power surge. My screen was filled with glitchy artifacting colors. I called evga and the man told me it was fryed but forntaly they are providing me with an rma replacement.
Anyways i thought i would just let you know that there might be an issue with the evga gtx classified controller and i was wondering if anyone has had a similar experience.


----------



## gqneon

Yes but it went away with a restart. Happened after a driver crashed in a benchmark. I can repeat it intermittently. I just restart after crashes now to prevent it without messing with classified tool.


----------



## superV

guys where can i get standart bios for evga gtx 780 ti hydro copper?
now i have skyn3trev.2bios but it gets hot for a normal bf4 session at stock,it's so hot that can't keep my hand on it for 30 sec..
thanks


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> guys where can i get standart bios for evga gtx 780 ti hydro copper?
> now i have skyn3trev.2bios but it gets hot for a normal bf4 session at stock,it's so hot that can't keep my hand on it for 30 sec..
> thanks


techpowerup I think has a ton of stock bios. I've gotten them there before. ARe you talking about the section just under the pcie connectors?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> techpowerup I think has a ton of stock bios. I've gotten them there before. ARe you talking about the section just under the pcie connectors?


the back plate section is very hot.
i had a look on techpowerup but no hydros there.
can i put a kingpin edition or other evga bios?
but i think hydro bios is better.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Hydro doesn't have a special bios because it's not a different card, it's the same card as the normal classy just with a water block instead of an air cooler, nothing changed at the bios level. I wouldn't put the Kingpin bios on there, but any of the others should be fine. skyn3t rev2 is still the preferred one if you don't want limits on your card though.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> the back plate section is very hot.
> i had a look on techpowerup but no hydros there.
> can i put a kingpin edition or other evga bios?
> but i think hydro bios is better.


You have a watercooled card, and its overheating on skynet bios? You should get afterburner, or precision x, or something to monitor your actual temps. Then you may have other problems then the bios. A watercooled card shouldn't overheat with skynet bios.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> You have a watercooled card, and its overheating on skynet bios? You should get afterburner, or precision x, or something to monitor your actual temps. Then you may have other problems then the bios. A watercooled card shouldn't overheat with skynet bios.


temps on gpu-z are 40 and vrm 52 during gameplay, but the back plates is so damm hot


----------



## MadHatter5045

40c and 52c are 104F and 125.6F respectively. Those are acceptable running temps, not bad at all, but the card (and backplate etc.) will still be hot to the touch.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> 40c and 52c are 104F and 125.6F respectively. Those are acceptable running temps, not bad at all, but the card (and backplate etc.) will still be hot to the touch.


so it's normal ?


----------



## MadHatter5045

Yes, the reference card is made to run at 85c and the Classy can run even higher because of its more robust PCB. Your card isn't anywhere close to over heating.

My advice is to stop touching your card lol.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> Yes, the reference card is made to run at 85c and the Classy can run even higher because of its more robust PCB. Your card isn't anywhere close to over heating.
> 
> My advice is to stop touching your card lol.


hahah lol i love her too much


----------



## bigblock990

I agree with madhatter. Your temps are fine, stop touching your card ha ha.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> hahah lol i love her too much


Then you should get her drunk first


----------



## trickeh2k

Sooooooo, finally - after a year I made the move and got myself a custom water loop which means I can finally start be able to use my card. I have a card with high ASIC value (92.7%) which meant that even on 1276Mhz on the core with 1162mV my card quickly rose to over 80's which where I started running in to problems with artefacting.

I did a quick and dirty OC with the classy overvolting tool, set it to 1.23750V, left everything else at lowest.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3555996

"Core clock1 412 MHz
Memory bus clock1 740 MHz"

Nice to finally break the 1,4Ghz barrier









Now, what is considered to be safe in terms of voltage? Temps doesn't seem to be any issue. During the benchmark I think it got to 48 degrees and highest I've seen it in games is 50, but that was at 1345Mhz and 1.212V. Not really interested in safe benchmarking voltage, but gaming. Cooled by 240 & 360 PnP with EK Classy block plus backplate. Thanks.


----------



## crazyg0od33

What is an asic value and what does it do?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> What is an asic value and what does it do?


it says chip quality,you can do more overclock with less voltage.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Sooooooo, finally - after a year I made the move and got myself a custom water loop which means I can finally start be able to use my card. I have a card with high ASIC value (92.7%) which meant that even on 1276Mhz on the core with 1162mV my card quickly rose to over 80's which where I started running in to problems with artefacting.
> 
> I did a quick and dirty OC with the classy overvolting tool, set it to 1.23750V, left everything else at lowest.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3555996
> 
> "Core clock1 412 MHz
> Memory bus clock1 740 MHz"
> 
> Nice to finally break the 1,4Ghz barrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, what is considered to be safe in terms of voltage? Temps doesn't seem to be any issue. During the benchmark I think it got to 48 degrees and highest I've seen it in games is 50, but that was at 1345Mhz and 1.212V. Not really interested in safe benchmarking voltage, but gaming. Cooled by 240 & 360 PnP with EK Classy block plus backplate. Thanks.


I'm more concerned about your load temperatures during gaming. For 240 and 360 rads, you should theoretically be getting much lower temperatures. With 1.212v, I get 39 degrees Celsius when I play for 2 hours on BF4 with one 360mm and one 240mm rad.
What is your ambient temperature?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> What is an asic value and what does it do?


As superV said, it is slightly indicative of the quality of the chip. In a slightly different but similar explanation, it defines the "leakage" of the chip. The higher the leakage of the chip, the lower the ASIC quality is, vice versa. But the quality is only really considered on air cooling. Under water and LN2 especially, the ASIC quality isn't as important and for extreme cooling, lower ASIC quality is sometimes preferred.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> it says chip quality,you can do more overclock with less voltage.


----------



## rbrenner87

I apologize for posting this here but I just purchased a third 780 classified to add to my current setup of sli 780 classified hydro coppers. Problem is, I cannot find a 780 classified hydro copper block for sale new or used anywhere. If someone is looking to sell one or knows a place to get one please shoot me an email or PM.
Thanks


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> I'm more concerned about your load temperatures during gaming. For 240 and 360 rads, you should theoretically be getting much lower temperatures. With 1.212v, I get 39 degrees Celsius when I play for 2 hours on BF4 with one 360mm and one 240mm rad.
> What is your ambient temperature?
> As superV said, it is slightly indicative of the quality of the chip. In a slightly different but similar explanation, it defines the "leakage" of the chip. The higher the leakage of the chip, the lower the ASIC quality is, vice versa. But the quality is only really considered on air cooling. Under water and LN2 especially, the ASIC quality isn't as important and for extreme cooling, lower ASIC quality is sometimes preferred.


So if I'm water cooling, I don't need to worry too much about it?

Also, I assume I won't be able to necessarily get the same specs as the last owner of my new card. He said he got over 1500mhz core. But I can't just expect that, right? Have to play around with it in my own setup


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> So if I'm water cooling, I don't need to worry too much about it?
> 
> Also, I assume I won't be able to necessarily get the same specs as the last owner of my new card. He said he got over 1500mhz core. But I can't just expect that, right? Have to play around with it in my own setup


Did the last owner say what voltage he had to use to get that 1.5ghz core?


----------



## crazyg0od33

For that he just said 'high volts' which isn't something I'd personally wanna game on 24/7 but here's the classified link. He said over 1400mhz on 1.35v as well

http://www.overclock.net/t/1499004/780ti-classified-ek-block-backplate-one-of-the-fastest-samples-out-there#post_22494261


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> For that he just said 'high volts' which isn't something I'd personally wanna game on 24/7 but here's the classified link. He said over 1400mhz on 1.35v as well
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1499004/780ti-classified-ek-block-backplate-one-of-the-fastest-samples-out-there#post_22494261


Okay, that looks good.

Yeah, ASIC quality does not matter for water. Just start at some point, go by set intervals for overclocking, check for any instabilities, and move on. You know the drill.

That's a nice card you nabbed as well. 1.35v is also the max safe voltage for water 24/7, in my opinion. The Classified is built to take that punishment.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Yeah I think I got a great deal on it. At 699 I jumped before I even sold my two 580s haha.


----------



## Nark96

Sign me up guys, just got a GTX 780 Classy







haven't got all parts yet but will update when I finish the build


----------



## criminal

I finally ordered the stuff needed to complete my gpu only custom loop. I have been running "the mod" on the card for awhile now, but I am hoping that doing it this way will gain me some additional clock speed. I am already happier with the way the card looks.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> I'm more concerned about your load temperatures during gaming. For 240 and 360 rads, you should theoretically be getting much lower temperatures. With 1.212v, I get 39 degrees Celsius when I play for 2 hours on BF4 with one 360mm and one 240mm rad.
> What is your ambient temperature?
> As superV said, it is slightly indicative of the quality of the chip. In a slightly different but similar explanation, it defines the "leakage" of the chip. The higher the leakage of the chip, the lower the ASIC quality is, vice versa. But the quality is only really considered on air cooling. Under water and LN2 especially, the ASIC quality isn't as important and for extreme cooling, lower ASIC quality is sometimes preferred.


Well as I said, my card ran extremely hot before so it's still obviously running hotter than most other cards even with WC. Ambient is about 25-26 degrees. From my past experiences, the higher the ASIC, the hotter the card runs. Did you run your card with the ACX blower before putting it under water? If so, I expecting you weren't reaching temps of 80 on just 1.162V? Also, why would you be concerned with temps around the 50-mark? It's still about 30 degrees away from where it starts running in to problems for me.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Yeah I think I got a great deal on it. At 699 I jumped before I even sold my two 580s haha.


Yeah, I saw that and really thought about getting it. Lol


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Well as I said, my card ran extremely hot before so it's still obviously running hotter than most other cards even with WC.


This confuses me.







The only thing that I could possibly think of that could to merit hotter temps, besides ambient temps, is a bad thermal paste job or bad contact with chip or its other components.
Quote:


> From my past experiences, the higher the ASIC, the hotter the card runs.


Actually, I didn't know that. Cool to know. Though, I guess that would make sense when you think about it.
Quote:


> Did you run your card with the ACX blower before putting it under water? If so, I expecting you weren't reaching temps of 80 on just 1.162V?


I did run the ACX before putting mine under water. My temps did not come close to 80 degrees Celsius. Then again, I had my fan curve at ~90% of the time.







But 80 degrees at only 1.162v?
Quote:


> Also, why would you be concerned with temps around the 50-mark? It's still about 30 degrees away from where it starts running in to problems for me.


The reason why I spoke out to those temperatures is because with the amount of rad space you have, those temperatures should be lower. When I first made my loop, I was getting high 40s to mid 50s when gaming for quite some time. I then reworked the loop somewhat and now I am getting high 30s to beginning of 40 when doing long hours of gaming. That is just my input. If you are quite fine with your setup then all the power to you. A drop of 30 degrees is definitely welcome, I'm sure!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I finally ordered the stuff needed to complete my gpu only custom loop. I have been running "the mod" on the card for awhile now, but I am hoping that doing it this way will gain me some additional clock speed. I am already happier with the way the card looks.


Looks great


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Yeah, I saw that and really thought about getting it. Lol


Hehe glad you didn't. In the most respectful way, of course


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Hehe glad you didn't. In the most respectful way, of course


Lol, yeah no worries. I knew it wouldn't last long. Glad it found a good home!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Looks great


+1, it's so tiny, but does look good!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> +1, it's so tiny, but does look good!


I wonder how the new Thermosphere would look on it. Hey, @criminal, you should really get that if you think that looks better


----------



## Kimir

He wouldn't be able to use the VRM plate though, wouldn't he?


----------



## VSG

Good question, I am not sure. Maybe @derickwm can help clarify.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> This confuses me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that I could possibly think of that could to merit hotter temps, besides ambient temps, is a bad thermal paste job or bad contact with chip or its other components.
> Actually, I didn't know that. Cool to know. Though, I guess that would make sense when you think about it.
> 
> I did run the ACX before putting mine under water. My temps did not come close to 80 degrees Celsius. Then again, I had my fan curve at ~90% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But 80 degrees at only 1.162v?
> 
> The reason why I spoke out to those temperatures is because with the amount of rad space you have, those temperatures should be lower. When I first made my loop, I was getting high 40s to mid 50s when gaming for quite some time. I then reworked the loop somewhat and now I am getting high 30s to beginning of 40 when doing long hours of gaming. That is just my input. If you are quite fine with your setup then all the power to you. A drop of 30 degrees is definitely welcome, I'm sure!


Yup, over 80 degrees on 1.162mV and that was with the fans running at 100% all the time (good thing i bought that headset







). That's why I don't really find it surprising that it runs hotter than other cards. I was quite thorough when it came to cleaning the gpu of old paste and I'm pretty sure I got the MX-4 on quite nicely. So, I expect this card to run hotter than others as I said. But since temps won't be an issue anymore I'm still wondering what's considered safe with overvolting for everyday gaming


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I wonder how the new Thermosphere would look on it. Hey, @criminal, you should really get that if you think that looks better


The Thermosphere does look great too, but I wonder if it would interfere with the uni-plate? Oh well, the block I got is small, but I am sure it will handle the heat better that that AIO I was using. I went with a universal block like I did, so when I upgrade my gpu in the future, I wouldn't (hopefully) have to purchase a new block.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> The Thermosphere does look great too, but I wonder if it would interfere with the uni-plate? Oh well, the block I got is small, but I am sure it will handle the heat better that that AIO I was using. I went with a universal block like I did, so when I upgrade my gpu in the future, I wouldn't (hopefully) have to purchase a new block.


That block is really cool. Are you going to have a fan blowing over the VRM section of the card, or just let the plate passively cool it?


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Yup, over 80 degrees on 1.162mV and that was with the fans running at 100% all the time (good thing i bought that headset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). That's why I don't really find it surprising that it runs hotter than other cards. I was quite thorough when it came to cleaning the gpu of old paste and I'm pretty sure I got the MX-4 on quite nicely. So, I expect this card to run hotter than others as I said. But since temps won't be an issue anymore I'm still wondering what's considered safe with overvolting for everyday gaming


Max voltage underwater for 24/7, I'd say 1.35v


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Max voltage underwater for 24/7, I'd say 1.35v


Alright, thanks for that! Anyone experienced with the other sliders that's for what I'm assuming ram mem and maybe vrin?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> That block is really cool. Are you going to have a fan blowing over the VRM section of the card, or just let the plate passively cool it?


The plate is just a heatsink, I doubt it will be enough even with normal day to day loads without some sort of fan blowing on it to take away the heat by conduction/convection. Radiation can only do so much at the temps that plate will be at.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Alright, thanks for that! Anyone experienced with the other sliders that's for what I'm assuming ram mem and maybe vrin?


1. FBVDD deals with memory voltage
2. PEXVDD deals with PCI e lane voltage.
3. PWM Frequency deals with providing the chip with more "efficient" ways to deliver voltage to the card. Provides higher, more stable overclocks at the cost of increasing temps.
Do I get a star?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> 1. FBVDD deals with memory voltage
> 2. PEXVDD deals with PCI e lane voltage.
> 3. PWM Frequency deals with providing the chip with more "efficient" ways to deliver voltage to the card. Provides higher, more stable overclocks at the cost of increasing temps.
> Do I get a star?


You're up to silver, if you know somewhere I can read up on what's safe to play around with or if you know it yourself - gold! ;D


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The plate is just a heatsink, I doubt it will be enough even with normal day to day loads without some sort of fan blowing on it to take away the heat by conduction/convection. Radiation can only do so much at the temps that plate will be at.


If I were to get two of those universal GPU blocks for my 780 Classifieds (SLI), could you recommend a configuration to keep the rest of the card / memory cool?

I envisioned strapping a fan to the naked card but I figure there's a better way here.

Also, how important would it be to get something like little heat sinks for the VRAM if I'm just going to keep the mem at stock speed for gaming?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> If I were to get two of those universal GPU blocks for my 780 Classifieds (SLI), could you recommend a configuration to keep the rest of the card / memory cool?
> 
> I envisioned strapping a fan to the naked card but I figure there's a better way here.
> 
> Also, how important would it be to get something like little heat sinks for the VRAM if I'm just going to keep the mem at stock speed for gaming?


Those little heatsinks would be the way to go honestly, the increased surface area + decent case air flow should suffice for the classifieds VRAM and VRMs when gaming. If using the base plate, I have only seen people strap a fan to it by rubber band or such and let it run full speed for benching.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Those little heatsinks would be the way to go honestly, the increased surface area + decent case air flow should suffice for the classifieds VRAM and VRMs when gaming. If using the base plate, *I have only seen people strap a fan to it by rubber band or such and let it run full speed for benching*.


yeahg, only use that method for benching. and make sure you get a proper sized rubber band...mine was not the right size and i was about to shoot myself from the fan blades hitting it rofl.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Those little heatsinks would be the way to go honestly, the increased surface area + decent case air flow should suffice for the classifieds VRAM and VRMs when gaming. If using the base plate, I have only seen people strap a fan to it by rubber band or such and let it run full speed for benching.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeahg, only use that method for benching. and make sure you get a proper sized rubber band...mine was not the right size and i was about to shoot myself from the fan blades hitting it rofl.


Nice, thanks. Are those Akasa (or other) VRAM / VRM heatsinks a pain to get off once they're adhered to the card?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeahg, only use that method for benching. and make sure you get a proper sized rubber band...mine was not the right size and i was about to shoot myself from the fan blades hitting it rofl.


You really need to give me an emergency contact number so I can make sure you don't kill yourself or Lil C when benching lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Nice, thanks. Are those Akasa (or other) VRAM / VRM heatsinks a pain to get off once they're adhered to the card?


Can't say, to be honest. I am looking for a few myself to put on the KPE memory VRM and PWM section- preferably some that are removable also.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> You're up to silver, if you know somewhere I can read up on what's safe to play around with or if you know it yourself - gold! ;D


Gold? I will take that.

1. Memory voltage comes standard at 1.6v. It goes upwards of 1.8v, IIRC. I have not heard of any degradation or any problems of adding voltage on the memory slider. This is purely for benchmarking, not for real usage. As you probably know, memory overclocks provide negligible results to gaming.
2. PCI e lane voltage is an oddball, honestly. You will not find much information on this and I have gotten very little. From what I can tell, it provides minimal overclocking gains. It provides more stable voltage to pass through the card with the help of the motherboard. It's good to know that it depends on the motherboard actually supporting the slider with voltage. All in all, not a slider that I would mess around with personally.
3. PWM frequency is quite a nifty option. It goes from 260Hz to 400Hz (on my version of Classified tool). You can max this slider out when benchmarking, but I would be conservative with it during long periods of gaming. Maybe in between?

Bottom line: If you are into benchmarking, then all of these options can be useful to you. If you primarily game and want the best experience, I would narrow my usage to core voltage and PWM frequency. Just keep in mind that all the sliders of course increase temps of the card, providing lower stable overclocks that can be achieved. The GK110 loves to be cold.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I finally ordered the stuff needed to complete my gpu only custom loop. I have been running "the mod" on the card for awhile now, but I am hoping that doing it this way will gain me some additional clock speed. I am already happier with the way the card looks.


that looks awesome. That's what I am using on my kingpin now also. It's so awesome. I have been able to swap cards without even removing the block from my loop. I just un-screw the block and re-install another card while everything is still connected. Works great. The temps on the core also seem to be a little lower than a full cover block. I guess because the other components aren't heating it up.


----------



## VSG

You set up a temporary water loop again for testing out before LN2?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Gold? I will take that.
> 
> 1. Memory voltage comes standard at 1.6v. It goes upwards of 1.8v, IIRC. I have not heard of any degradation or any problems of adding voltage on the memory slider. This is purely for benchmarking, not for real usage. As you probably know, memory overclocks provide negligible results to gaming.
> 2. PCI e lane voltage is an oddball, honestly. You will not find much information on this and I have gotten very little. From what I can tell, it provides minimal overclocking gains. It provides more stable voltage to pass through the card with the help of the motherboard. It's good to know that it depends on the motherboard actually supporting the slider with voltage. All in all, not a slider that I would mess around with personally.
> 3. PWM frequency is quite a nifty option. It goes from 260Hz to 400Hz (on my version of Classified tool). You can max this slider out when benchmarking, but I would be conservative with it during long periods of gaming. Maybe in between?
> 
> Bottom line: If you are into benchmarking, then all of these options can be useful to you. If you primarily game and want the best experience, I would narrow my usage to core voltage and PWM frequency. Just keep in mind that all the sliders of course increase temps of the card, providing lower stable overclocks that can be achieved. The GK110 loves to be cold.


Gold for you sir! Thanks for that explanation. My slider of the tool goes up to 571kHz, so I guess I'll leave it at around the 300 mark. Sure, a bench can be fun but I'm not gonna play around and super tweak stuff just to get the highest scores possible. I'll play around with the voltage slider but won't go higher than 1.35V then. Huge thanks for your fast replies


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> You set up a temporary water loop again for testing out before LN2?


ya I bought a dimastech bench for ln2 but I didn't like using it because of the added height. So I setup a water loop on it to test things out and get bench drives ready and things like that. Been tweaking an xp drive for 3dmark 01 for this weekend. It's my mission to get a good score in 01 after I got ripped by everyone.

I messed up and was so obsessed with finding a lightning and old classy this week I forgot about the pump top. I am so sorry. I am going to send it out priority first thing in the morning if that is ok. Maybe I can find some fittings I can throw you for the wait. I'm sorry.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> that looks awesome. That's what I am using on my kingpin now also. It's so awesome. I have been able to swap cards without even removing the block from my loop. I just un-screw the block and re-install another card while everything is still connected. Works great. The temps on the core also seem to be a little lower than a full cover block. I guess because the other components aren't heating it up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I finally ordered the stuff needed to complete my gpu only custom loop. I have been running "the mod" on the card for awhile now, but I am hoping that doing it this way will gain me some additional clock speed. I am already happier with the way the card looks.


i've been thinking about this kind of setup, did you guys point additional fan to cool vrm area?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya I bought a dimastech bench for ln2 but I didn't like using it because of the added height. So I setup a water loop on it to test things out and get bench drives ready and things like that. Been tweaking an xp drive for 3dmark 01 for this weekend. It's my mission to get a good score in 01 after I got ripped by everyone.
> 
> I messed up and was so obsessed with finding a lightning and old classy this week I forgot about the pump top. I am so sorry. I am going to send it out priority first thing in the morning if that is ok. Maybe I can find some fittings I can throw you for the wait. I'm sorry.


Don't worry about it, choose the cheapest way you can. I won't be using it for a week or two anyway. No need to send anything extra man, just save your cash for benching


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Good question, I am not sure. Maybe @derickwm can help clarify.


I

I think he could, but the Thermosphere is a bit short.


----------



## Dirt Slap

I'm new. Can I be in the club? lol
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9gvee/


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> That block is really cool. Are you going to have a fan blowing over the VRM section of the card, or just let the plate passively cool it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The plate is just a heatsink, I doubt it will be enough even with normal day to day loads without some sort of fan blowing on it to take away the heat by conduction/convection. Radiation can only do so much at the temps that plate will be at.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i've been thinking about this kind of setup, did you guys point additional fan to cool vrm area?


I am using this bracket http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32839 to allow two 120MM fans to blow over the PCB of the card. I Alt-Tab out of playing BF4 last night after 15 minutes and the VRM temps were showing 38C in GPUz and the core temp was 36C. I will check the VRMs with my IR gun over the weekend.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> that looks awesome. That's what I am using on my kingpin now also. It's so awesome. I have been able to swap cards without even removing the block from my loop. I just un-screw the block and re-install another card while everything is still connected. Works great. The temps on the core also seem to be a little lower than a full cover block. I guess because the other components aren't heating it up.


Yeah, it seems to be a very good block. GPU core temps were amazing last night playing BF4.


----------



## crazyg0od33

How are you guys measuring your gpu temps? Been a while since I've tried overclocking a gpu


----------



## twiz0r0r

gpu-z...hwinfo...afterburner...


----------



## crazyg0od33

Alright thanks. Didn't remember if gpu-z had temps in there so that's good to know.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I am using this bracket http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32839 to allow two 120MM fans to blow over the PCB of the card. I Alt-Tab out of playing BF4 last night after 15 minutes and the VRM temps were showing 38C in GPUz and the core temp was 36C. I will check the VRMs with my IR gun over the weekend.
> Yeah, it seems to be a very good block. GPU core temps were amazing last night playing BF4.


That bracket is really cool. I might have to get that little EK block and that bracket (x2 for SLI). It'd by my first foray into water cooling. Right now I'm on a blissfully quiet (at idle) build with all Noctua and Cougar PWM fans.


----------



## Samtheman

Anyone know why the Classified EK blocks don't cover the entire card? Don't the other blocks provide cooling to the far end of the card? I touched the small square chips at the end of the card under load, and OUCH they are burn the crap out of your fingers hot!







Not so hot that you blister, so that has to make them around 45-50C, they still seem like they could benefit from being under the block.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samtheman*
> 
> Anyone know why the Classified EK blocks don't cover the entire card? Don't the other blocks provide cooling to the far end of the card? I touched the small square chips at the end of the card under load, and OUCH they are burn the crap out of your fingers hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so hot that you blister, so that has to make them around 45-50C, they still seem like they could benefit from being under the block.


Because no critical components that need to be cooled are on that end of the PCB. Stop touching those hot square chips!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Because no critical components that need to be cooled are on that end of the PCB. Stop touching those hot square chips!


Those small square chips are memory VRMs I believe. It would definitely help to cool them. I also much prefer a full length block aesthetically.


----------



## Samtheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Those small square chips are memory VRMs I believe. It would definitely help to cool them. I also much prefer a full length block aesthetically.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Because no critical components that need to be cooled are on that end of the PCB. Stop touching those hot square chips!


I just wanted to see if they were hot, because I noticed the other blocks covered them. I was just surprised how hot such a tiny chip can get.


----------



## Samtheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I finally ordered the stuff needed to complete my gpu only custom loop. I have been running "the mod" on the card for awhile now, but I am hoping that doing it this way will gain me some additional clock speed. I am already happier with the way the card looks.


Thats an interesting block, who makes it? Your not concerned about getting the other chips cooled other than with the heat spreader? Have you seen temps on it yet? I like the looks!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Those small square chips are memory VRMs I believe. It would definitely help to cool them. I also much prefer a full length block aesthetically.


Oh my mistake, I thought those were closer to other VRMs for some reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samtheman*
> 
> Thats an interesting block, who makes it? Your not concerned about getting the other chips cooled other than with the heat spreader? Have you seen temps on it yet? I like the looks!


Here is the block: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16991/ex-blc-1221/EK_VGA_Supremacy_Universal_High_Performance_VGA_Cooling_Block_-_Acetal_Nickel_EK-VGA_Supremacy_-_AcetalNickel.html?tl=g30c87s143 (Promo code OCN for extra 5% off too)

I have a couple of 120MM fans blowing on the card for extra cooling.


----------



## Samtheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Oh my mistake, I thought those were closer to other VRMs for some reason.
> Here is the block: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16991/ex-blc-1221/EK_VGA_Supremacy_Universal_High_Performance_VGA_Cooling_Block_-_Acetal_Nickel_EK-VGA_Supremacy_-_AcetalNickel.html?tl=g30c87s143 (Promo code OCN for extra 5% off too)
> 
> I have a couple of 120MM fans blowing on the card for extra cooling.


I thought the Kingpin was red underneath the fan, did you replace the red with the black plate?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samtheman*
> 
> I thought the Kingpin was read underneath the fan, did you replace the red with the black plate?


That is just the regular 780 Classified. I wish I had a Kingpin.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That is just the regular 780 Classified. I wish I had a Kingpin.


first of all there is nothing regular about your card. haha. it's awesome. After trying the block for myself i really think full cover blocks are over rated. I don't think the memory chips and vrm's need as much cooling as people think. Years ago I could never even imagine using a universal block, but they are awesome.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> first of all there is nothing regular about your card. haha. it's awesome. After trying the block for myself i really think full cover blocks are over rated. I don't think the memory chips and vrm's need as much cooling as people think. Years ago I could never even imagine using a universal block, but they are awesome.


Thanks!









This is my first experience with a water block of any type, but I have never been sold on the idea of a block specific to one card. Seems like a unnecessary expense to change out that block every time you update your graphics card. But, I know if you are looking for maximum performance, a card specific block may be the only option.

I am planning to sit down this weekend and see if I can break my previous core clock speed record. I think my previous was 1426 1424 with my AIO installed.


----------



## Silent Scone

I wouldn't push the volts too high on a universal block like that. You gravely and naively underestimate the importance of VRM cooling and it can also have a large impact on core temperatures. Being forthright, putting that on a Classified...people have been shot for lesser crimes









I'm not saying you'll come unstuck using it, but I would be interested to see long term temps. See if you can hit anywhere near 30c load at 1.2v which is what I net on the regular EK Ti blocks.

I agree 'full cover' blocks are overrated, I'm fairly sure I have it in writing from EK somewhere they're more for aesthetics.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I wouldn't push the volts too high on a universal block like that. You gravely and naively underestimate the importance of VRM cooling and it can also have a large impact on core temperatures. Being forthright, putting that on a Classified...people have been shot for lesser crimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying you'll come unstuck using it, but I would be interested to see long term temps. See if you can hit anywhere near 30c load at 1.2v which is what I net on the regular EK Ti blocks.
> 
> I agree 'full cover' blocks are overrated, I'm fairly sure I have it in writing from EK somewhere they're more for aesthetics.


I think we already had one disagreement, so please forgive me for not putting much value in your opinion on the cooling solution I decided to go with.










I have an infrared thermometer and have always monitored my temps on my Classified while benching. Even with a cheap AIO solution I previously was using on the card have I never seen temps that concerned me even while benching with 1.35v.


----------



## Sleepyluke

Please help I have 2 gtx780ti classy sli.

I tryed the skyn3trev.2 bois flashed on to the l2 ( the seconed bios of the card) and that really was not working ,,, issues like the drivers simply would not install correctly , massive artifacting on the desktop and freezing black screen, if I try to turn on stuff like shadow play or switch to use sli and stuff , so I stoped trying to use that ( after many try's to re flash hoping that was the issue)

Then I read that the XTI. Bios was best for the cards seconed bios , so I flashed that in to them both , Well it works fine with drivers and none of the above issues,

But in BF4 I keep getting a driver crash ( around 2 or 3 times a day) after much testing a messing about I tryed the standard l1 bios ( ie I switch them over to the frist bios ( with the green light )

Now every thing is running perfect and I have no issues....

Trouble is I really want to use the seconed bios and maybe even over clock them a little sometime, but I seem to be stick with the limitations of the L1 bios :-(

Is the XTI the standard bios of the gtx780ti ? If not does any one have the stock bios for the seconed card or a bios that will work for me ?

Thx


----------



## crazyg0od33

Here's my official validation!

I'm so happy right now
















http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zp2gy/





Under my lights:


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samtheman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Those small square chips are memory VRMs I believe. It would definitely help to cool them. I also much prefer a full length block aesthetically.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Because no critical components that need to be cooled are on that end of the PCB. Stop touching those hot square chips!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just wanted to see if they were hot, because I noticed the other blocks covered them. I was just surprised how hot such a tiny chip can get.
Click to expand...

We talked to EVGA about the memory VRMs and were told that they do not need cooling.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Here's my official validation!
> 
> I'm so happy right now


Nice bro congrats. Now time to do some benching









I wish I could make my rig look like yours (well that clean at least). I just did my first build and I need to improve a lot on my cable management, etc. I wish I knew some ways to add some mild flair, but not using LEDs. God damn I hate LEDs all over the place - drives me nuts.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'm actually having some errors - I can only assume its the GPU since I haven't changed anything else :/ ?

I've been getting sporadic reboots where it'll suddenly say "turning to monitor power-saving mode" (thats what my monitor does when it shuts off) and then the system restarts. It's happened maybe 5 times already. And also GeForce experience cant even connect, but my internet is running fine. Which means no shadowplay right now.

I don't know if it's a driver issue. is there a totally stable driver that I can roll back to that you all know of?

I haven't overclocked at all, and there are no leaks in my installation.

Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I think we already had one disagreement, so please forgive me for not putting much value in your opinion on the cooling solution I decided to go with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an infrared thermometer and have always monitored my temps on my Classified while benching. Even with a cheap AIO solution I previously was using on the card have I never seen temps that concerned me even while benching with 1.35v.


I'm not sure how you can argue though considering you are infact benching the card lol. You're not going to be able to push it as far. I've tried universal blocks on 290s and older 104s.

One of the many reasons air solutions can't push these cards as far is because VRM temperatures hold you back. If you're not actively cooling them like on a plexi/actel block when increasing the voltage then it will handicap you no question.

Like I say, I'm not saying you'll damage it, but it's slightly object defeating is all.

I'm maybe a little too forthright but if it was a case of being opinionated then I wouldn't of commented! It's your card and money after all









But it's fine you don't have to take my word for it, free world. What voltage have you you put it thus far?


----------



## Mitsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Because no critical components that need to be cooled are on that end of the PCB. Stop touching those hot square chips!


thanks for the hint!
after i changed the air cooling to the ek waterblock on my ti classy, i noticed, there are some chips, which the ek block isnt cooling.
i was a little bit confused, to know, that the ek block isnt cooling these chips.

but if you say that it is not critical, i am happy, thanks for the info


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> We talked to EVGA about the memory VRMs and were told that they do not need cooling.


I remember that. Not blaming EK, EVGA were underestimating how far people would push the Classifieds on water


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> temps on gpu-z are 40 and vrm 52 during gameplay, but the back plates is so damm hot


guys that is not normal i got drivers stoped working during bf4







,my back plate of the card is so hot that u just open side case panel and will come a dam hot air to ur face....i mean is very hot,entire case is on fire omg,and guess what i tried to touch the back plate and it was on fire i couldnt keep my fingers on it.

??


----------



## z0ki

I was going to get another classified 780ti to run sli or even trisli but with the 800 series out soon I'm wondering if it will be worth it?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I'm actually having some errors - I can only assume its the GPU since I haven't changed anything else :/ ?
> 
> I've been getting sporadic reboots where it'll suddenly say "turning to monitor power-saving mode" (thats what my monitor does when it shuts off) and then the system restarts. It's happened maybe 5 times already. And also GeForce experience cant even connect, but my internet is running fine. Which means no shadowplay right now.
> 
> I don't know if it's a driver issue. is there a totally stable driver that I can roll back to that you all know of?
> 
> I haven't overclocked at all, and there are no leaks in my installation.
> 
> Thanks


I use the 335 drivers. Seem to work well for me


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> I use the 335 drivers. Seem to work well for me


I reinstalled windows and everything to no avail, so I have to RMA it. I'm in contact with EVGA about it now. this is my first time ever having to RMA any of my components, so hopefully it works out


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I reinstalled windows and everything to no avail, so I have to RMA it. I'm in contact with EVGA about it now. this is my first time ever having to RMA any of my components, so hopefully it works out


You won't have any problems. I had to RMA my classy after 2 weeks - took them almost a week to "receive" it once it was actually delivered - but I did have a replacement in 2 days after (shipping took 1 day to me from CA to LV). No questions asked or anything


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I reinstalled windows and everything to no avail, so I have to RMA it. I'm in contact with EVGA about it now. this is my first time ever having to RMA any of my components, so hopefully it works out


Is your cpu and ram, system overclocked? Put it back to stock if so and test again.

Another thing is to update your motherboard's bios to it's latest if you haven't done so already.

Run your pci-E cables natively and see if that helps.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Well the only reason I'm RMA-ing right away is because this is literally the only change I've made to my system. I was running a more stressful, power-hungry setup before. If the RMA comes back and I have the same issue, then I'll adjust all of my settings.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Well the only reason I'm RMA-ing right away is because this is literally the only change I've made to my system. I was running a more stressful, power-hungry setup before. If the RMA comes back and I have the same issue, then I'll adjust all of my settings.


weird logic there.

Do some testing first, then RMA.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I do have some weird logic. I guess while I wait for the RMA to process I can test.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Didn't you just buy this card from the OCN market place?

If it's the card I'm thinking, I'd do all I could to get this system running with it as it's a great clocker. RMA replacement could be a clunker.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I'm not really the biggest gpu overclocker to be honest. So it's not the world's ending if I can't hit insane clock speeds. I bought it more for the price than anything :/

Just reset everything to default and still crashing


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm not sure how you can argue though considering you are infact benching the card lol. You're not going to be able to push it as far. I've tried universal blocks on 290s and older 104s.
> 
> One of the many reasons air solutions can't push these cards as far is because VRM temperatures hold you back. If you're not actively cooling them like on a plexi/actel block when increasing the voltage then it will handicap you no question.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Like I say, I'm not saying you'll damage it, but it's slightly object defeating is all.
> 
> I'm maybe a little too forthright but if it was a case of being opinionated then I wouldn't of commented! It's your card and money after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's fine you don't have to take my word for it, free world. What voltage have you you put it thus far?


He is actively cooling the rest of the card. He's got two 120mm fans blowing directly on it.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Is your cpu and ram, system overclocked? Put it back to stock if so and test again.
> 
> Another thing is to update your motherboard's bios to it's latest if you haven't done so already.
> 
> Run your pci-E cables natively and see if that helps.


I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!! REPREPREPREPREP

Ok, so I just saw the bottom part about running the native PCI-e cables instead of my extensions (waahhhhh im gonna miss em), so I changed the cables out to the native ones, and no crashing. Just ran a quick OC scanner benchmark (would crash before the initialization was done) and it went through no problem.

THANK GOD FOR OTHER PEOPLE AND THEIR BETTER LOGIC THAN MINE!!!!!


----------



## Mitsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I was going to get another classified 780ti to run sli or even trisli but with the 800 series out soon I'm wondering if it will be worth it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


the crucial point is always, do you need the power now, or you can be patient?
the right time to upgrade does not exist, either you need the performance or not 

according to rumors, the schedule of maxwell will be similar to kepler.
first will come the 8xxgtx like the 780 non ti, some time later the highperformance card like 780ti.

we will see, it is pure speculation, but i would not be surprised, if it should come as how the rumors said.

i would say, if you can wait, do it, the 780ti isnt old, but the next generation will come soon, games with higher requirements even too.
an important point is, the new 8xxgtx will doubtless has more vram, my opinion is, its not bad to have more vram in sli and you are more safe for the future or for the next new games.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm not sure how you can argue though considering you are infact benching the card lol. You're not going to be able to push it as far. I've tried universal blocks on 290s and older 104s.
> 
> One of the many reasons air solutions can't push these cards as far is because VRM temperatures hold you back. If you're not actively cooling them like on a plexi/actel block when increasing the voltage then it will handicap you no question.
> 
> Like I say, I'm not saying you'll damage it, but it's slightly object defeating is all.
> 
> I'm maybe a little too forthright but if it was a case of being opinionated then I wouldn't of commented! It's your card and money after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's fine you don't have to take my word for it, free world. What voltage have you you put it thus far?


I don't understand what you are trying to tell me. There is nothing wrong with my setup except for the fact that you think I am doing it wrong. Your opinion is noted, but I don't value it enough for me to care.

As stated in the post you quoted, I have gone up to 1.35V (I don't have an EVBOT) and I have never seen temps (core or VRM) that are dangerous. I am not trying to break any world records here, so if my means of cooling is handicapping the card then i will just have to settle for what it can do with my handicapped cooling.


----------



## Samtheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That is just the regular 780 Classified. I wish I had a Kingpin.


Im sorry thought I saw 2 eight pin and a 6 pin power connector, but was mistaken.


----------



## Shultzy

Here's my validation...

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2cmzb/

Traded in my regular gtx 780 for the classified version and i've got it under water finally. Time to start cranking them volts.


----------



## Brave

Hey all, I've solved the modified bios crashing when SLI is enabled or disabled bug. Basically you have to modify your own bios to Sky's or your own custom settings and it solves the issue.

Use Kepler bios tweaker. Save your own bios and open in the editor, at the same time open the mod bios of your choice in another editor window and then copy the settings across. Re-flash the self modded bios and enjoy.

There are plenty of guides and great threads with loads of info if you want to dig deeper into the program and get real dirty.

Again as always any modification, re flashing, etc.... is entirely at your own risk.

Did this last night and i finally have the cards that were meant be. They are monsters and dam do they like power.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey guys.
Just got my GTX780ti Classy a couple of days ago, haven't really tinkered with OC yet, just run a few benches through on stock.
Wonder if my temps are ok.
Running Heaven 4.0 I'm getting a top of 73c, but an hour of Sniper Elite 3, I can hit 77c.

I have it all in a Phanteks Enthoo Primo Ultimate case with 2 front and 2 bottom intakes.

Also anyone know where to get a Back plate for it, I can't buy direct from eVGA being in Australia, and Amazon quotes 1 - 2 months wait.
Would it be worth just grabbing a GTX780 Classy backplate instead, they are in stock locally..

Thanks guys.

Oh an verification link:


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Just got my GTX780ti Classy a couple of days ago, haven't really tinkered with OC yet, just run a few benches through on stock.
> Wonder if my temps are ok.
> Running Heaven 4.0 I'm getting a top of 73c, but an hour of Sniper Elite 3, I can hit 77c.
> 
> I have it all in a Phanteks Enthoo Primo Ultimate case with 2 front and 2 bottom intakes.
> 
> Also anyone know where to get a Back plate for it, I can't buy direct from eVGA being in Australia, and Amazon quotes 1 - 2 months wait.
> Would it be worth just grabbing a GTX780 Classy backplate instead, they are in stock locally..
> 
> Thanks guys.


Those temps are fine, can go up to 85'C no problem.

Can get the back plate here:

*http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-backplates/nvidia-geforce-series/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-backplate-black-rev-2-0.html*

I order stuff from EK directly and get it in a couple days to Canada.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Those temps are fine, can go up to 85'C no problem.
> 
> Can get the back plate here:
> 
> *http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-backplates/nvidia-geforce-series/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-backplate-black-rev-2-0.html*
> 
> I order stuff from EK directly and get it in a couple days to Canada.


With the EK backplates you don't need the water blocks too, it will fit straight onto the stock cooler?
Also do you need any thermal pads behind the backplate?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> With the EK backplates you don't need the water blocks too, it will fit straight onto the stock cooler?
> Also do you need any thermal pads behind the backplate?


My bad, I assumed EK one instead of the EVGA for some dumb reason. sorry about that!

To your question though, the EK backplate can work with the right screws I suppose on the stock cooler.

I'd wait for the regular EVGA one to be in stock though.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> My bad, I assumed EK one instead of the EVGA for some dumb reason. sorry about that!
> 
> To your question though, the EK backplate can work with the right screws I suppose on the stock cooler.
> 
> I'd wait for the regular EVGA one to be in stock though.


Yeah the store is trying to find one, they always have eVGA stuff.
They have the GTX780 Classy back plate in stock at the moment, just having a very hard time getting the GTX780ti..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah the store is trying to find one, they always have eVGA stuff.
> They have the GTX780 Classy back plate in stock at the moment, just having a very hard time getting the GTX780ti..


Can try ebay:

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GTX-780-Ti-Classified-backplate-/171387824421?pt=US_Video_Card_GPU_Cooling&hash=item27e782a925*

Need to ask if they will ship to you.

amazon.*ca* has some in stock. Just not sure about the shipping availability:

*http://www.amazon.ca/EVGA-Classified-Backplate-Cooling-100-BP-2888-B9/dp/B00I3YLA8G*


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Can try ebay:
> 
> *http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GTX-780-Ti-Classified-backplate-/171387824421?pt=US_Video_Card_GPU_Cooling&hash=item27e782a925*
> 
> Need to ask if they will ship to you.
> 
> amazon.*ca* has some in stock. Just not sure about the shipping availability:
> 
> *http://www.amazon.ca/EVGA-Classified-Backplate-Cooling-100-BP-2888-B9/dp/B00I3YLA8G*


Nah Amazon.ca won't ship here I tried..lol.
Sent that guy on ebay a message, so I'll have to wait and see.

Thanks for all your help, thats awesome..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^ no problem at all!

Was bored today and decided to remove the anodization on my EK back plate and polish it up to a chrome finish:




I might install this on my KPE later on, but for now, the stock back plate will stay on


----------



## Sleepyluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brave*
> 
> Hey all, I've solved the modified bios crashing when SLI is enabled or disabled bug. Basically you have to modify your own bios to Sky's or your own custom settings and it solves the issue.
> 
> Use Kepler bios tweaker. Save your own bios and open in the editor, at the same time open the mod bios of your choice in another editor window and then copy the settings across. Re-flash the self modded bios and enjoy.
> 
> There are plenty of guides and great threads with loads of info if you want to dig deeper into the program and get real dirty.
> 
> Again as always any modification, re flashing, etc.... is entirely at your own risk.
> 
> Did this last night and i finally have the cards that were meant be. They are monsters and dam do they like power.


This is the sane issue I have when using skyn3trev.2 it happens the same when switching sli on or off and also shadowplay on.

Is it possible for a brainy dude to post the amended bios for not so brainy dudes like me to just flash and go .

I currently can not use sky's bios at all due to this issue and have asked many times for a fix,but I lack the know how to fix this my self
I use the XTI on L2 currently but that also gets driver crashs in a diffrent way on bf4 continently , so I can only use the L1 bios which is a massive way for these 2 cards :-(

Please help


----------



## Brave

Yes mate this is the exact same issue. XTI bios is fix evga bios. Have you emailed EVGA and flashed the latest fix bios?

As for editing the bios yourself its pretty strait forward.
1. download kepler bios tweaker latest version (1.27)
2. make a backup of the official evga ln2, this is the one you will edit.
3. open a copy of your backed up bios in one window of the bios tweaker, then a copy of the mod bios in the other.
4. Copy the setting across to your backup bios and save under a new name. All i did was a simple volt mod to unlock 1.212v in precision.


5. Flash your modded bios. you only need to use: nvflash "filename".rom this is not a forced flash.

I am not going to post any modded bios and to be honest i don't recommend it for us Sli users. I have tried various different download sources and all have the same issue.

Again anything you do is at your own risk, make sure you do your homework.


----------



## Brave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Nah Amazon.ca won't ship here I tried..lol.
> Sent that guy on ebay a message, so I'll have to wait and see.
> 
> Thanks for all your help, thats awesome..


Know your pain mate moved from the UK to Brunei. Its a hardware desert here

try skybox or similar.


----------



## Samtheman

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ma4cu/

Here is my validation link, please add me.


----------



## Sleepyluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brave*
> 
> Yes mate this is the exact same issue. XTI bios is fix evga bios. Have you emailed EVGA and flashed the latest fix bios?
> 
> As for editing the bios yourself its pretty strait forward.
> 1. download kepler bios tweaker latest version (1.27)
> 2. make a backup of the official evga ln2, this is the one you will edit.
> 3. open a copy of your backed up bios in one window of the bios tweaker, then a copy of the mod bios in the other.
> 4. Copy the setting across to your backup bios and save under a new name. All i did was a simple volt mod to unlock 1.212v in precision.
> 
> 
> 5. Flash your modded bios. you only need to use: nvflash "filename".rom this is not a forced flash.
> 
> I am not going to post any modded bios and to be honest i don't recommend it for us Sli users. I have tried various different download sources and all have the same issue.
> 
> Again anything you do is at your own risk, make sure you do your homework.


Is the XTI bios at begining of thread the newest one ?
Or if I email evga will I get a newer , better bios ? That works correctly ? And if their is a newer one than the XTI in this thread can somebody just upload it here ?

Thx for the help and info so far


----------



## superV

had a little of extreme session of bf4 gameplay ,temps during gaming around 13/20,vrm around 35,and damm was so good,running like forrest gump,and my shots were more effective and very very smooth gameplay











but still,i don't understand why when playing on normal liquid cooling temps are around 40/vrm 50,but the back plate is very hot,i mean very very hot that i get drivers stoped working.
somebody has gtx 780 ti hydro standard bios ?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^ no problem at all!
> 
> Was bored today and decided to remove the anodization on my EK back plate and polish it up to a chrome finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might install this on my KPE later on, but for now, the stock back plate will stay on


dayyyummmmmm that looks good!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^ no problem at all!


Hey
Just a quick question, what do this setup look like for affordable wc:
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=329421&action=wish_lists
It will be going into a Phanteks Enthoo Primo Ultimate, so plenty of room, can mount the rad on the floor.

My damn fan on the classy started to click, Its like when the fan blade is brushing past something touching it slightly.
Its the rear fan, stopped them gently on idle.
I ran the fans at 100% for about 2 minutes, seemed to have stopped for now.
Someone mentioned to lightly tighten the braces under the fan.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey
> Just a quick question, what do this setup look like for affordable wc:
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=wish_lists&wlcId=329421&action=wish_lists
> It will be going into a Phanteks Enthoo Primo Ultimate, so plenty of room, can mount the rad on the floor.
> 
> My damn fan on the classy started to click, Its like when the fan blade is brushing past something touching it slightly.
> Its the rear fan, stopped them gently on idle.
> I ran the fans at 100% for about 2 minutes, seemed to have stopped for now.
> Someone mentioned to lightly tighten the braces under the fan.


To me, everything looks good, but IMO even though it's clear, you sould just get distilled water over that coolant. WAAAAYYY cheaper (Just got 3 gallons for $4 USD), and from what I've seen and from my personal preference, the blocks tend to have a higher resale value if they were only run with distilled water.

I usually tell myself, if you don't run colored dye coolant, just use distilled.


----------



## Silent Scone

Guys, just wondered if anyone in here has hit OCP on a 1200w SF plat when benching?


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Guys, just wondered if anyone in here has hit OCP on a 1200w SF plat when benching?


Not Plat, but Gold. 2x KPE and a 3930K. Drew over 1400W from the socket.


----------



## Silent Scone

:O

Did it trip? That's mighty impressive


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> :O
> 
> Did it trip? That's mighty impressive


Switched right off actually. Need a bigger PSU if I am to run the CPU on anything higher than 1.4v with the KPE's drawing 1.44-1.47v benching









I've got an add2PSU adapter as a temp solution, just waiting for the current heat wave to end


----------



## Silent Scone

Thanks for the info (even if not the same unit, but good info







)

Just curious as although I'm not pulling anywhere near that on the GPUs (3x Titan Blacks) The system pulls over 1300w when flat out with CPU/memory overclocked in toe. Thought this might be the best place to find out how far people have had them go before OCP kicked in


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Thanks for the info (even if not the same unit, but good info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Just curious as although I'm not pulling anywhere near that on the GPUs (3x Titan Blacks) The system pulls over 1300w when flat out with CPU/memory overclocked in toe. Thought this might be the best place to find out how far people have had them go before OCP kicked in


Increasing the voltage on the Classified/KPE cards is a different story







The PSU im using atm is an FSP Aurum 1200W modular. Gives about 100 amps on the 12v rail.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> Increasing the voltage on the Classified/KPE cards is a different story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PSU im using atm is an FSP Aurum 1200W modular. Gives about 100 amps on the 12v rail.


Certainly is







.

I wouldn't dream of having this PSU if I was running even two KPE/Classified. Being volt restricted means I'm not tempted to pull over the 300WTDP! Will save my pennies for now


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Can I join?

eVGA GTX780ti Classified
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gm3bf/

Stock Air.


----------



## Zaku77

Can I get some input on my OC performance of my 780 ti Classified? I've had my new build for under a month, and I've been fairly unimpressed with the performance--was probably expecting too much, honestly. The thing that I have been really unimpressed with, though, is the overclock-ability (not a word) of my GPU. Using the secondary BIOS and giving it 115% power (the most you can with that BIOS) I am able to get +80 on core clock and +200 on memory. I've seen other threads online where people are getting fairly higher overclocks than that with 110% power (using the default BIOS) and similar results without changing the power. Can any other 780 ti Classified owners weigh in on their card's OC capabilities?

Cheers

MY build, for what it's worth:
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Zaku77/saved/3k4NnQ

(Extra non-shown info: with CPU OC to 4.5 and a 750 ti super clocked for dedicated Physx)


----------



## crazyg0od33

I may be wrong but from what I've been reading (before attempting an overclock on my card) is that you need to flash a custom bios instead of the secondary one in order to get more power to the card.

In terms of your card vs the one I bought, according to the person I bought it from, this card could get just over +300 core clock at 1.35 volts. So a much higher clock on the core compared to yours. I haven't personally overclocked it yet as I want to read up, but that was the report on the card before I bought it.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> Not Plat, but Gold. 2x KPE and a 3930K. Drew over 1400W from the socket.


I believe it! My 3 780 Classy's drew a little over 1500 watts using the classy controller.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> I believe it! My 3 780 Classy's drew a little over 1500 watts using the classy controller.


Wait so if I ever want to run two 780ti classys I will need a bigger power supply than 1200w

Uh oh.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Wait so if I ever want to run two 780ti classys I will need a bigger power supply than 1200w
> 
> Uh oh.


I'm fairly sure you meant power supply, although it would be neat to see a hard drive provide 1,200 watts of power ^-^

They mentioned Classified controller, so they were more than likely overvolting (and overclocking) fairly heavily to reach that kind of power draw.


----------



## TheGoose2013

Hi all,

I have a unusual problem I would like to share with you all as it is causing me a bit of an issue.

I have had my EVGA GTX 780 ti Dual Classified since around May, I purchased this from Scan.co.uk and out of the box it ran @ 1020 MHz clock - 1150 MHz boost @ 1.20v

That was what I was expecting to see from reading up on the card before I purchased it.
I visited this forum:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1460165/evga-780ti-classified-custom-bios-mods-1-21v-voltage-unlocked

And flashed my card's LN2 bios with the 1202 boost version of the bios. With 1.212v vcore.

No problem at all! I have had no issues what so ever running any game or benchmark and temps have been fine.

Yesterday 22/7/14, I received my second Dual Classified from overclockers.co.uk this time, for running SLi.

I removed my existing card, and installed the newly arrived card in its place for testing. I noticed that the standard bios, although its the same version as reported by gpu-z was acting differently under load.

The card boosted to 1215 MHz core at only 1.187v core. this obvoiusly went lower aswell under less load as you would expect. At no point did I see 1.2v.

I flicked over to LN2 bios, (backed it up) and tested again, this time the card boosts to 1150 MHz @ 1.050v!!

I decided to flash over the identical bios I had written to my other card, and this did not work the same, instead I got 1267 MHz,1800 @ 1.212v. I could tell that the card was getting hot quickly, within a few second of benchmarking with Fire Strike Extreme and Heaven the card was hitting around 83-84c. Even after slowing down to1202 in Prec. X My other card does not really go over 76-78 even on a hot day. I exited the test before the card could get any hotter.

After messing around for hours with Keplar Bios Tweaker v1.27, trying to adjust the original LN2 bios to actually boost the same as the 1202 bios and vice versa, I gave up and re-load the original LN2 bios back.

Now running SLI, with new card up top and older card at bottom. But with the older card having the unlocked bios I was getting issues with the newer card not boosted, and crappy framefates. I resorted to re-flashing the older card back it its original LN2 bios aswell. So both running LN2 standard now, @ 1150 each (boost) @ 1.050v new card and 1.2v older card. I can actually ramp up the core speeds using prec. X as with the memory and everything is now working fine, with normal temps to go with it.

My question is: Has anyone else experienced this? Has EVGA made a change to these cards that we may not know about? Or do I have a faulty card??

I have been doing lots of benchmarking today, with 1202 core on both cards and 1850 on the memory and I am smashing out scores of almost 10k on FS Extreme.

Thanks Guys

Mike


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm fairly sure you meant power supply, although it would be neat to see a hard drive provide 1,200 watts of power ^-^
> 
> They mentioned Classified controller, so they were more than likely overvolting (and overclocking) fairly heavily to reach that kind of power draw.


Haha yeah I realized my mistake right after submitting. Early mornings... Alright I was worried there. Didn't wanna replace my "hard drive" quite yet.


----------



## superV

do somebody have evga gtx 780 ti hydro standart bios ?
thanks


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> do somebody have evga gtx 780 ti hydro standart bios ?
> thanks


Pretty sure hydro bios is the same as regular ti bios. The hydro is just a waterblock. It's the same card.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Pretty sure hydro bios is the same as regular ti bios. The hydro is just a waterblock. It's the same card.


yep u right,normal classy


----------



## bigkahuna360

Well I guess I should post here since I do own a Classy now.


----------



## Baasha

Got both my GPUs up and running again.

Hopefully, the memory will OC better now!

Ran 1280Mhz last night @ 1.212V which is quite nice.

Will try dat 1400Mhz @ 1.275V - 1.30V.

I can feel some turbulence in my e-pants right now.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm fairly sure you meant power supply, although it would be neat to see a hard drive provide 1,200 watts of power ^-^
> 
> They mentioned Classified controller, so they were more than likely overvolting (and overclocking) fairly heavily to reach that kind of power draw.


With 2 cards you will be fine with 1200 watt PSU. I was at 1.3000v on all cards when it was pulling 1300-1500 watts.


----------



## superV

so i flased my gtx 780ti hydro with a normal classy bios and same,my back plate is on fire and core temps is +10 higher and same for vrm is higher during bg4 session. do ur back part of ur cards get so hot?mine gets so hot that even the side panel if i touch it is warm.if it's on water it shouldn't create lots of heat in the case.right?
rma?

guys guys this is a *** moment 288c on vrm ?????????i set to show max temps during bf4 and look
look


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> so i flased my gtx 780ti hydro with a normal classy bios and same,my back plate is on fire and core temps is +10 higher and same for vrm is higher during bg4 session. do ur back part of ur cards get so hot?mine gets so hot that even the side panel if i touch it is warm.if it's on water it shouldn't create lots of heat in the case.right?
> rma?
> 
> guys guys this is a *** moment 288c on vrm ?????????i set to show max temps during bf4 and look
> look


woot woot ???


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I think its a bug in GPU-Z, mine hit 670c for a split second.
My Galaxy and ASUS GTX780ti cards did it as well...lol


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I think its a bug in GPU-Z, mine hit 670c for a split second.
> My Galaxy and ASUS GTX780ti cards did it as well...lol


mine definitely has a problem,my entire case is on fire with a card on water.cmon... and now with the case without the panels it seems like electric Stove
i can't keep my hand on the back plate,is very hot.
i don't think that other guys here with a classy on water,during bf4 gameplay have their cases on fire with side panels warm.


----------



## crazyg0od33

So stop touching the backplate lol... My card hits the same temps on the gpu temp at 100 percent load as well... And mine is on water too.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> So stop touching the backplate lol... My card hits the same temps on the gpu temp at 100 percent load as well... And mine is on water too.


yep you don't have electric Stove and ur drivers don't stop working during normal gameplay


----------



## crazyg0od33

check your PSU. I was having crashes and failures as well and it turned out that my cables from the psu were a little screwed up. I swapped the cables out, and now clean power is being provided to the card and the crashes stopped


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> check your PSU. I was having crashes and failures as well and it turned out that my cables from the psu were a little screwed up. I swapped the cables out, and now clean power is being provided to the card and the crashes stopped


i don't think is the psu,cuz when it crashed it was the hotest temp i ever saw(feel/touched)


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i don't think that other guys here with a classy on water,during bf4 gameplay have their cases on fire with side panels warm.


My Classy on air hits 77c, and the window of my case is hot, but I'm guessing thats because the hot air is blowing directly on it..lol

Is it constantly at 288c or is it a spike?
The Asus VRM's would hit 110c normal use, then spike for 1 reading to 445c, the classy sits at 80c then spikes to 670c.

You can't always read MAX temps on the VRM's in GPU-Z as there are power spikes, or drivers causing a wrong reading.
Hence why GURU3D use thermal readings over extended periods.

But yes if your card is cooking on water that is not normal at all..


----------



## DeXel

Do you guys really think VRM is at 400C+? lol

It's a wrong software reading or a faulty sensor.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> My Classy on air hits 77c, and the window of my case is hot, but I'm guessing thats because the hot air is blowing directly on it..lol
> 
> Is it constantly at 288c or is it a spike?
> The Asus VRM's would hit 110c normal use, then spike for 1 reading to 445c, the classy sits at 80c then spikes to 670c.
> 
> You can't always read MAX temps on the VRM's in GPU-Z as there are power spikes, or drivers causing a wrong reading.
> Hence why GURU3D use thermal readings over extended periods.
> 
> But yes if your card is cooking on water that is not normal at all..


ye man,i'm telling you,my case without both side panels and the case near me,i feel hot coming to my legs like a electric Stove ....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> My Classy on air hits 77c, and the window of my case is hot, but I'm guessing thats because the hot air is blowing directly on it..lol
> 
> Is it constantly at 288c or is it a spike?
> The Asus VRM's would hit 110c normal use, then spike for 1 reading to 445c, the classy sits at 80c then spikes to 670c.
> 
> You can't always read MAX temps on the VRM's in GPU-Z as there are power spikes, or drivers causing a wrong reading.
> Hence why GURU3D use thermal readings over extended periods.
> 
> But yes if your card is cooking on water that is not normal at all..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Do you guys really think VRM is at 400C+? lol
> 
> It's a wrong software reading or a faulty sensor.


yes i know that are spikes and software reading is not precise.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> ye man,i'm telling you,my case without both side panels and the case near me,i feel hot coming to my legs like a electric Stove ....


All I can suggest to do is try putting it back on air with the stock cooler and see what happens.
If its still hot it could be the card, if not something with the water loop.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> All I can suggest to do is try putting it back on air with the stock cooler and see what happens.
> If its still hot it could be the card, if not something with the water loop.


i don't have a cooler,cuz is a hydro,but core temps are ok so i don't think is the loop,but back side is very hot.
like guys here sed this stock hydro water block is bad on vrms.
i'll do RMA.
thanks for answers.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i don't have a cooler,cuz is a hydro
> like guys here sed this stock hydro water block is bad on vrms.
> i'll do RMA.


Sorry, Didn't realize it was a hydro, RMA would be the best bet, unless its ok to remove the waterblock and check all the thermal pads etc.
Not to sure if that voids eVGA's warranty, but from how relaxed I've seen them be with removing coolers I highly doubt it would.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Sorry, Didn't realize it was a hydro, RMA would be the best bet, unless its ok to remove the waterblock and check all the thermal pads etc.
> Not to sure if that voids eVGA's warranty, but from how relaxed I've seen them be with removing coolers I highly doubt it would.


It shouldn't void the warranty. You can even replace the EVGA block with an EK and be fine. If you ever need to RMA it, then you will need to put the EVGA block back on to send it in.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> *Do you guys really think VRM is at 400C+?* lol
> 
> It's a wrong software reading or a faulty sensor.


----------



## whitie63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> ye man,i'm telling you,my case without both side panels and the case near me,i feel hot coming to my legs like a electric Stove ....
> 
> yes i know that are spikes and software reading is not precise.


is your radiator exhausting into your case, if so that is the issue, water or air you are still exhausting somewhere around 250watts of energy throw in a OC on the processor and that could be up to 400 watts which is equivalent to a small space heater the back of card will be hot unless you have active cooling on it the backplate is only passive and if you are pulling into the case then it will be even hotter. how high are your VRM temps when there isn't a software conflict. if they are normal then there is no reason to RMA your card.


----------



## Doubleugee

I am the owner of this beautiful evg gtx 780ti classified... Like this card a lot! I have owned several AMD gpu's but nothing matches this 780ti classified..


----------



## TheGoose2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubleugee*
> 
> I am the owner of this beautiful evg gtx 780ti classified... Like this card a lot! I have owned several AMD gpu's but nothing matches this 780ti classified..


Hi Mate,

I noticed your overclock in gpu-z, what sort of temps do you get under load? and what voltage are you running on the core? Air or water?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## TheGoose2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Got both my GPUs up and running again.
> 
> Hopefully, the memory will OC better now!
> 
> Ran 1280Mhz last night @ 1.212V which is quite nice.
> 
> Will try dat 1400Mhz @ 1.275V - 1.30V.
> 
> I can feel some turbulence in my e-pants right now.


Hi there,

Your OC of 1280MHz @1.212v, how are you finding this regarding stability? Are you using Skyn3t rev 2.0 bios with this? And is this on air or water, I would assume not on air, as surely temps would be getting to hot?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Nark96

What do you guys think ?

















P.S. I apologise in advance for the ghetto first pic


----------



## crazyg0od33

I like it. That case window is beautiful


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I like it. That case window is beautiful


I know man







it's a gorgeous case! thanks for the comment though


----------



## bigkahuna360

Just thought you guys might want some extra input. My Classy hits a MAX of 64°C even when overclocked to 7600 on the memory. I run stock ACX cooling and have a CM Megaflow 200 on the side panel.


----------



## criminal

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Just thought you guys might want some extra input. My Classy hits a MAX of 64°C even when overclocked to 7600 on the memory. I run stock ACX cooling and have a CM Megaflow 200 on the side panel.


What is the core clock though? Memory overclock doesn't affect temps much at all.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> What do you guys think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I apologise in advance for the ghetto first pic


really nice and clean. like the colors. nice.


----------



## Nark96

Thanks man, much appreciate


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> false
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Just thought you guys might want some extra input. My Classy hits a MAX of 64°C even when overclocked to 7600 on the memory. I run stock ACX cooling and have a CM Megaflow 200 on the side panel.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the core clock though? Memory overclock doesn't affect temps much at all.
Click to expand...

1263, I believe.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Do you guys really think VRM is at 400C+? lol
> *
> It's a wrong software reading or a faulty sensor*.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> so i flased my gtx 780ti hydro with a normal classy bios and same,my back plate is on fire and core temps is +10 higher and same for vrm is higher during bg4 session. do ur back part of ur cards get so hot?mine gets so hot that even the side panel if i touch it is warm.if it's on water it shouldn't create lots of heat in the case.right?
> rma?
> 
> guys guys this is a *** moment 288c on vrm ?????????i set to show max temps during bf4 and look
> look


faulty users??







jk! of course, it's just a spike caused by faulty reading.


----------



## Doubleugee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoose2013*
> 
> Hi Mate,
> 
> I noticed your overclock in gpu-z, what sort of temps do you get under load? and what voltage are you running on the core? Air or water?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike, my temps are between 72 - 76, depending on the outside temperature. My voltage is 1.212, I run the skyn3t revision 2 BIOS. I have experimented with the FTW_2002 also. Not mutch difference in my opinion. They both can go past 1.212 voltage on the core with the classified tool. my max was 1360 (or some what) in 1.35 voltage, but temps are in the high 80's than. Not very comfortable. So I decided to stay in the decent overclock range and the best stable overclock for my classy is 1262 (boost).

In the future I am thinking of opening up the card an take a look at the thermal paste to see if I can get a better result with a new layer of thermal paste.

Are you oc-ing your GPU? Are you running into problems with temp?

grtz


----------



## Doubleugee

Hi Guys,

A question:

Why is it that the Precision X tool is able to adjust the TDP to 150% (custom bios), but on the otherhand GPU-Z never reached 65% of the TDP?? What is the poitnt of adjusting the TDP slider anyway?

tanx in advance.


----------



## DeXel

To just increase maximum limit.


----------



## Doubleugee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> To just increase maximum limit.


Uh..... 

But why, even when on 1.3500 voltage on the core I have never reached 100%. On air 1.3500 is rediculous, because the temp will be end 80's. Not good at all in my opinion....


----------



## DeXel

Did you also increase frequency? Voltage alone doesn't increase power usage by much. Also make sure you're taking measurements under load.


----------



## Doubleugee

The voltage and frequency was up to +110 - 130 (over boost). Then temps got so high. Without the voltage added the benchmark kept showing artifacts and kept crashing.

I have no screenshots of my OC sessions, I will try to make. But my conclusion so far is that 1262 (boost) is my most stable OC, without having to adjust the voltage by hand everytime I boot my PC and without having to face to high temps. (See my former reply to TheGoose2013)


----------



## The EX1

My watercooled SLi 780 classies won't budge from 1300 on core AT ALL







. They are stable there at 1.3V but they won't even budge another 13mhz. Even with bumping the voltage all the way to 1.35V. Talk about hitting an OC wall!


----------



## TheGoose2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubleugee*
> 
> Hi Mike, my temps are between 72 - 76, depending on the outside temperature. My voltage is 1.212, I run the skyn3t revision 2 BIOS. I have experimented with the FTW_2002 also. Not mutch difference in my opinion. They both can go past 1.212 voltage on the core with the classified tool. my max was 1360 (or some what) in 1.35 voltage, but temps are in the high 80's than. Not very comfortable. So I decided to stay in the decent overclock range and the best stable overclock for my classy is 1262 (boost).
> 
> In the future I am thinking of opening up the card an take a look at the thermal paste to see if I can get a better result with a new layer of thermal paste.
> 
> Are you oc-ing your GPU? Are you running into problems with temp?
> 
> grtz


Hi,

Well I have 2 Classys in SLi, and the first one I purchased a couple of months ago, and I run it at 1.212v core, 1202 clock, and 1800 memory, and temps are in the normal 70's. With Skyn3t rev 2 bios (Boost Disabled)

However when my 2nd classy arrived a few days ago, the standard bios was running a much lower voltage, at around 1.050v at standard boost of 1215, and after I flashed it with the same Skyn3t bios, it didnt like the 1.212v core, as the temps quickly shot up into the mid 80's, whereas the other card was in the low 70's. In order to equal things out, I had to manually adjust the voltage in PX back down to 1.050v to keep the temps at around the 70-80s.

It appears for some reason that this card doesnt like this 1.212v whereas the other card does. Other than that tho, everything seems fine, no glitching and scoring high in Heaven and FS Extreme, and all games running fine aswell. I can even now Run Metro Last Light with the Advanced Psyics enabled without getting the known stuttering issues that people have been talking about, which I had with just one card.

Any ideas?

Thanks

Mike

P.S just to add, this testing was done with one card at a time, before I put them both in for SLi. Theres a few degrees difference in the top card now, as youd expect, depending on my ambient temp, which has been around 27. Certain apps and games are making the top card run at around 77-82c, and the bottom around 72-74c.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubleugee*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> A question:
> 
> Why is it that the Precision X tool is able to adjust the TDP to 150% (custom bios), but on the otherhand GPU-Z never reached 65% of the TDP?? What is the poitnt of adjusting the TDP slider anyway?
> 
> tanx in advance.


what were u running when you saw 65%? Just because you set the tdp doesn't always mean all that power would all going to be used up. Still depends on your freq, voltage and software that uses your gpu


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoose2013*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Your OC of 1280MHz @1.212v, how are you finding this regarding stability? Are you using Skyn3t rev 2.0 bios with this? And is this on air or water, I would assume not on air, as surely temps would be getting to hot?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike


I just installed the cards and ran Fire Strike Extreme. Haven't had time to test it yet - this weekend I will know more about stability.

The temps were really good - <65C on the hottest card - both cards have stock coolers (AIR).

I have been able to use 1.30V on the cards (previous Classifieds) w/ the hottest one getting to ~ 85C.

Wonder what kind of voltage it would take to see 1400Mhz. hmm...


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Ok I've sourced a back plate.

Is there any benefits of using thermal pads with it, if so do you just use it across the VRM, and VRAM area and what thickness?

Thanks.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

As I recall the thickness is 0.5mm


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> As I recall the thickness is 0.5mm


Thanks for that.
Is it worth putting some on the VRM and VRAM areas on the back?


----------



## superV

ops


----------



## Vlada011

Friends from Europe. If someone miss to choose GTX780Ti and think to do that now CASEKING have excellent offer for
EVGA GTX780Ti Classified for 679e discount for 740-750e

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Grafikkarten/EVGA/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-780-Ti-Classified-ACX-Dual-BIOS-3072-MB-DDR5::25415.html

Second discount is EVGA GTX780Ti reference, now is 599e (645e)
I think GTX780Ti for 599e is better option than GTX780 6GB for 550-560e.


----------



## Reuma

780Ti Dual [email protected] 1300 mhz core and 2Ghz memory clock(Kombustor,Furmark,firestrike extreme estable) , getting awful results in 3Dmark06 on a competition: 32500 Points, I did something wrong?
/w i7 [email protected] 5.1Ghz 1.425 Vcore.


----------



## Sleepyluke

Please help , I need to get the most up to date L2 bios for the evga gtx780ti classy bios ?

I started asking evga to email it to me but each time they reply they seem to just want more and more info from me , and it's getting very boring continually replying and not getting the newest l2 bios from them.

Please can one of u helpful clever people link me to or give me the download for this ?
I know their is the XTI version of the L2 bios at the start if the thread , but I don't know if this is the leastest version ? Or if it is the standard evade bios ? ( hoping it is not ,, as that one is also giving me issues )

Please please please help , am totally fed up with being only able to use L1 bios , I read the fix for the XTI bios for my crashing issue but def can't do it as I lack the bios teweaking
Know how , and am a but scard :-S


----------



## Doubleugee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoose2013*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Well I have 2 Classys in SLi, and the first one I purchased a couple of months ago, and I run it at 1.212v core, 1202 clock, and 1800 memory, and temps are in the normal 70's. With Skyn3t rev 2 bios (Boost Disabled)
> 
> However when my 2nd classy arrived a few days ago, the standard bios was running a much lower voltage, at around 1.050v at standard boost of 1215, and after I flashed it with the same Skyn3t bios, it didnt like the 1.212v core, as the temps quickly shot up into the mid 80's, whereas the other card was in the low 70's. In order to equal things out, I had to manually adjust the voltage in PX back down to 1.050v to keep the temps at around the 70-80s.
> 
> It appears for some reason that this card doesnt like this 1.212v whereas the other card does. Other than that tho, everything seems fine, no glitching and scoring high in Heaven and FS Extreme, and all games running fine aswell. I can even now Run Metro Last Light with the Advanced Psyics enabled without getting the known stuttering issues that people have been talking about, which I had with just one card.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike
> 
> P.S just to add, this testing was done with one card at a time, before I put them both in for SLi. Theres a few degrees difference in the top card now, as youd expect, depending on my ambient temp, which has been around 27. Certain apps and games are making the top card run at around 77-82c, and the bottom around 72-74c.


Hi Mike, i have no other clue, than the siliconlotery, why your newest classified acts so different. May be try to get the cooler of and put Some new thermal paste on it, may be this helpes. I have heard evga has no problem with that (related to warranty), but the risk off-course is yours.
Grtz


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reuma*
> 
> 780Ti Dual [email protected] 1300 mhz core and 2Ghz memory clock(Kombustor,Furmark,firestrike extreme estable) , getting awful results in 3Dmark06 on a competition: 32500 Points, I did something wrong?
> /w i7 [email protected] 5.1Ghz 1.425 Vcore.


Don't use Furmark to test your overclock!

3dmark06? Are you running it under Windows 7? I think you would get better scores under XP.


----------



## Baasha

Okay guys I wanted to test the 780 Ti Classified w/ my 4K monitor (Dell UP2414Q). I plugged in the DP cable (not the one Dell provides) and although I can see the POST screen, everything just goes black and the monitor goes into Power Save mode(?).









It works fine w/ my X79 rig but for this one (X58), I am not able to get any picture!?!

HELP!


----------



## Doubleugee

And another question:

What is a good Pick of a case for instelling two ti classies in sli?

My current case is a fractal design core 3000, but the second pci 3 slot has to little room without cutting Some off the lower hdd bay.

My first i is on the corsair obsidian 350d. Does anyone of you has experience with this case? And is it talk enough to house two ti classies?

Hope to hear from you!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubleugee*
> 
> And another question:
> 
> What is a good Pick of a case for instelling two ti classies in sli?


How big do you want it, I've got mine in a Phanteks Enthoo Primo, plenty of room in there.









edit:
Instead of posting again I have a question.
Is it safe to connect a thermal sensor to the back of a Classy backplate.

I'm currently testing it now, the setup spins the bottom and exhaust fans when the classy heats up.
But will it cause an issue in future, or has anyone heard of them melting to the back plate?
Another thing, I did pickup a GTX780 back plate for $10 locally, and there was no difference other than no Ti at the end. The LN2/Normal Leds were the right way around and everything:


----------



## Eruol

Hi guys, just receive my 780ti classified one week ago (i come from 7970) so kinda new for me to OC on nvidia.



From now im stable at 1222mhz with 1.212v (asis quality 78,2%). I already use a custom bios made by steelsix (yeah skynet look great but i want to do it slowly







).

quick edit : got it stable at 1267 with still 1.212v


----------



## ozyo

not sure where to ask but I blew some capacitor in my card and can't find replacement


any help ?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> not sure where to ask but I blew some capacitor in my card and can't find replacement
> 
> 
> 
> any help ?


EVGA RMA?


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> EVGA RMA?


i blew up the card its not evga mistake


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> not sure where to ask but I blew some capacitor in my card and can't find replacement
> 
> any help ?


Let me see what I can do this afternoon @ work - I may be able to locate for you. Can you take measurements of the cap too please?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> i blew up the card its not evga mistake


These cards are meant to be pushed. Contact EVGA before you void your warranty because you started soldering things.


----------



## phynce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> How big do you want it, I've got mine in a Phanteks Enthoo Primo, plenty of room in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> Instead of posting again I have a question.
> Is it safe to connect a thermal sensor to the back of a Classy backplate.
> 
> I'm currently testing it now, the setup spins the bottom and exhaust fans when the classy heats up.
> But will it cause an issue in future, or has anyone heard of them melting to the back plate?
> Another thing, I did pickup a GTX780 back plate for $10 locally, and there was no difference other than no Ti at the end. The LN2/Normal Leds were the right way around and everything:


Shouldn't be an issue they are meant to get hot as that is what they are used for if the card gets to a temp that will melt the wire or contact you have other issues lol


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> Let me see what I can do this afternoon @ work - I may be able to locate for you. Can you take measurements of the cap too please?


I will be thankful
now I need to find jangka







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> These cards are meant to be pushed. Contact EVGA before you void your warranty because you started soldering things.


no it been hit by train








gpu [email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> I will be thankful
> now I need to find jangka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it been hit by train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gpu [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]


And? Is that a reason to not talk to them about RMA and start fresh? I wish I had the money to say screw warranties.


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> And? Is that a reason to not talk to them about RMA and start fresh? I wish I had the money to say screw warranties.


first of all its my mistake they should not take care of it
and for ram i need to sand the card to europe believe it or not shipping companies here will charge you 110+ usd for pack of paper imagine how much will it cost to ship card and I do not have that amount right now


----------



## crazyg0od33

I think scarlet-tech is just saying that it wouldn't hurt to try... Because if you mess up. Putting the capacitors back on, itll cost even MORE than that packing slip to replace.


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I think scarlet-tech is just saying that it wouldn't hurt to try... Because if you mess up. Putting the capacitors back on, itll cost even MORE than that packing slip to replace.


the card working but i am getting artifacts reinstall bios do nothing so am sure that cause of a problem is the capacitors + I have a good experience in soldering or at least I think that








I know he trying to help and I appreciate that but i cant pay for shipping right now


----------



## kingpmi

Hi all, I'm new here.

I have 780 no ti watercooled by ek waterblock + fujipoli at VRM.
Temps are great ( +10 delta at full at stock +13 at 1310 (1.2125v))
The watercooling loop is pump -> gpu -> 240 monsta x4 gt 1850 -> reservoir.

I would you advise me to do a good oc 1400-1500, i have classy oc tool, cuz i cant arrive 1400mhz







((!!!

Thanks 4 ur help and sorry for bad english


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingpmi*
> 
> Hi all, I'm new here.
> 
> I have 780 no ti watercooled by ek waterblock + fujipoli at VRM.
> Temps are great ( +10 delta at full at stock +13 at 1310 (1.2125v))
> The watercooling loop is pump -> gpu -> 240 monsta x4 gt 1850 -> reservoir.
> 
> I would you advise me to do a good oc 1400-1500, i have classy oc tool, cuz i cant arrive 1400mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((!!!
> 
> Thanks 4 ur help and sorry for bad english


I also get great temps (my classy is also under water), but I cannot hit 1400 (also was the same on my previous classy).

Don't trust the OC tool to give you the right voltage, it is NOT accurate. I would recommend using a multimeter once going past 1.27ish to make sure you don't cause any damage


----------



## tatmMRKIV

EVGA 03G-P4-3887-KR GTX 780 Ti Classy vs EVGA 03G-P4-3888-KR GTX 780 Ti Classy?

anyone know if theres any difference in headroom between the 2 versions?


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> EVGA 03G-P4-3887-KR GTX 780 Ti Classy vs EVGA 03G-P4-3888-KR GTX 780 Ti Classy?
> 
> anyone know if theres any difference in headroom between the 2 versions?


Yes, there is a difference.
The 3888 is the original KingPin that was binned and tested to run at advertised clocks.
The 3887 is set at stock clocks because these chips failed to meet OG KingPin specifications.

From what I have seen, the 3888 is made for sub-zero cooling, so that makes almost all of the ASIC quality chips that were/all chosen to be relatively low(high 50s to high 60s). The 3887, on the other hand, is considered to be more reference, so the ASIC quality is much higher(low 80s to into the 90s). This is only really important to you if you are air cooling, as higher ASIC quality simply means that you would receive relatively higher overclocks with less voltage up until a certain point with air cooling. When you get into watercooling, as you should







, ASIC quality goes out the window.

If you visit the KingPin club and surf around, you can see what clocks people are receiving.
The 3888 usually boosts with the normal bioses from 1189(mine does), to 1202 to 1215. People seem to be able to hit 1.3ghz with watercooling easy. No promises for aircooling, however. I got very lucky with my chip, if that is any factor.

TL;DR: If you are buying this card to aircool, don't. Simply back down a bit and grab the normal Classified 780Ti. Even if you are watercooling, I'd still grab the normal 780Ti. It's not worth it IMO unless extreme benching.
But hey, it's my


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I will be using them for liquid nitrogen and they will be watercooled when not being benched

I am trying to decide between these classys, 780ti Matrix, 290X lightnin

I might use them to push some 4k monitors or multi 1440P though

but for LN2 usage you think I should spring the extra 70$ a card?

honestly its probably either 3 claasys + one 3888
or 4 matrix 780Ti
realy I just don't think the matrix will be as nicely binned


----------



## dalastbmills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Yes, there is a difference.
> The 3888 is the original KingPin that was binned and tested to run at advertised clocks.
> The 3887 is set at stock clocks because these chips failed to meet OG KingPin specifications.
> 
> From what I have seen, the 3888 is made for sub-zero cooling, so that makes almost all of the ASIC quality chips that were/all chosen to be relatively low(high 50s to high 60s). The 3887, on the other hand, is considered to be more reference, so the ASIC quality is much higher(low 80s to into the 90s). This is only really important to you if you are air cooling, as higher ASIC quality simply means that you would receive relatively higher overclocks with less voltage up until a certain point with air cooling. When you get into watercooling, as you should
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , ASIC quality goes out the window.
> 
> If you visit the KingPin club and surf around, you can see what clocks people are receiving.
> The 3888 usually boosts with the normal bioses from 1189(mine does), to 1202 to 1215. People seem to be able to hit 1.3ghz with watercooling easy. No promises for aircooling, however. I got very lucky with my chip, if that is any factor.
> 
> TL;DR: If you are buying this card to aircool, don't. Simply back down a bit and grab the normal Classified 780Ti. Even if you are watercooling, I'd still grab the normal 780Ti. It's not worth it IMO unless extreme benching.
> But hey, it's my


My new KPE with the EK 780 Classy waterblock is sitting at 1,358MHz with +150MHz on the core. I haven't started messing with voltages yet. The card has yet to hit 40C at load.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I will be using them for liquid nitrogen and they will be watercooled when not being benched
> 
> I am trying to decide between these classys, 780ti Matrix, 290X lightnin
> 
> I might use them to push some 4k monitors or multi 1440P though
> 
> but for LN2 usage you think I should spring the extra 70$ a card?
> 
> honestly its probably either 3 claasys + one 3888
> or 4 matrix 780Ti
> realy I just don't think the matrix will be as nicely binned


there is a major difference between the classified cards and the kingpin cards and matrix cards under ln2.

kingpin > matrix = classified.

kingpin is a monster, matrix is good classified is good.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills*
> 
> My new KPE with the EK 780 Classy waterblock is sitting at 1,358MHz with +150MHz on the core. I haven't started messing with voltages yet. The card has yet to hit 40C at load.


Good stuff.








I was playing BF4 with 1315 with both switches off with no software boost either. Mine hovers around ~39C after about 2 hours, but creeps up to 41C after a long session. Honestly thinking about ditching the 540 Cubicle case for a CaseLabs. I need more rad space!


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I will be using them for liquid nitrogen and they will be watercooled when not being benched
> 
> I am trying to decide between these classys, 780ti Matrix, 290X lightnin
> 
> I might use them to push some 4k monitors or multi 1440P though
> 
> but for LN2 usage you think I should spring the extra 70$ a card?
> 
> honestly its probably either 3 claasys + one 3888
> or 4 matrix 780Ti
> realy I just don't think the matrix will be as nicely binned


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> there is a major difference between the classified cards and the kingpin cards and matrix cards under ln2.
> 
> kingpin > matrix = classified.
> 
> kingpin is a monster, matrix is good classified is good.


If you are feeling the LN2 bug, then I would definitely get the 3888 KingPin. It's specifically made for it. The Matrix looks exceptional as well, but if I remember correctly, you have to buy the parts necessary to hard mod the card directly from them , that in turn voids your warranty if anything goes wrong? That is what I thought, could be wrong though.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> there is a major difference between the classified cards and the kingpin cards and matrix cards under ln2.
> 
> kingpin > matrix = classified.
> 
> kingpin is a monster, matrix is good classified is good.


yeah I kinda had a feeling that was the case.
so maybe Ill get 2 KPC and 2 classy KPC references

if anything performs poorly I can just send it back and get a different one.

gotta say I am sorta surprised to see "binned" matrixs equal to reject binned classys

but not really with the way ASUS chooses to do business. I mean they are more for looks/e-peen than actual performance from what I have observed. Usually the only time they come out with something to benefit performance is when its gonna benefit their wallets


----------



## szeged

mostly true, sometimes asus simply has the best performance though, their rampage 4 black edition is a beasttttttttttttt. the matrix cards are also really really good.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah thats true. I guess I mean for that extra, maybe, 2% difference.

lol I have alot of asus parts. and am grabbing a riveb soon, on the same order as the GPUs possibly. theres a sale so 4930k+riveb for 1000

But it just seems to me they are adding more everyday features than OC features.. literally thats half the reason I am going for the black that onboard DAC and headphone amp sound like they would be great for a daily rig

I'll spare you the rest of ramblings but its essentially
now just seems like a bad time to buy anything as all the new tech is out in 3months or less

and as always the new tech is supposed to be gamechanging


----------



## szeged

sometimes the difference between a win and a loss is 2%







worth it to me.

buy now, put it into the daily rig when you replace it with the new gear that comes out in 3 months


----------



## dalastbmills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was playing BF4 with 1315 with both switches off with no software boost either. Mine hovers around ~39C after about 2 hours, but creeps up to 41C after a long session. Honestly thinking about ditching the 540 Cubicle case for a CaseLabs. I need more rad space!


I just moved from an Antec 1200 to a Corsair 900D. Added an RX360 to my RX240 setup. Holy crap. The case is HUUUUUUGE and no noisy GPU fan screaming under load. I love it. I just learned about the voltage switches so I'm going to start messing with those. When I set my core to +200, Valley 1.0 crashes instantly. Hopefully I can give it a little more juice and hit 1400Mhz. That would be awesome!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sometimes the difference between a win and a loss is 2%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worth it to me.
> 
> buy now, put it into the daily rig when you replace it with the new gear that comes out in 3 months


I agree thats why I am shying away from asus especially in the gpu sector... I generally don't buy parts from other companies than asus. Lately they seem to fall short of othercompanies' hardware. IE 290X lightnings, KPC 780Ti
ASRock

just seems to me like ASUS has 2nd or 3rd place on lock

you think itd be worth the extra 300 to go all 4 KPC versions?

or is binning THAT bad with classys

damn looks like I am waiting for them to get the black edition back in stock now.. I wish I could have gotten it last night when I was going to....


----------



## szeged

i personally would go with all KP editions over classifieds, especially if you do ln2.


----------



## The EX1

Classys are all over the board. I have one that did 1360 core on air @ 1.25V. My second classy on the other hand won't even go past 1300 on WATER and 1.35V.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

forsure.

now just to wait for them to get black editions in stock... they sold out

I was gonna grab em last night but I was waiting on calling newegg to ask about some policy first


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> forsure.
> 
> now just to wait for them to get black editions in stock... they sold out
> 
> I was gonna grab em last night but I was waiting on calling newegg to ask about some policy first











sent my hydro to rma and i'll get mo money back and wait 800 series.
till that i'll hang on a 7870.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

if I wait for 880 then I might as well wait for x99 and rog swifts

I dunno I have gotten used to my 3930k and gtx 680s. I want some better gaming so that means
monitors, gpus, and everything to support them

will a EVGA p1200 power 4 780TIs?


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> will a EVGA p1200 power 4 780TIs?


not enough for 4 780TI classified unless u not going to overclock this cards


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah I PMd shilka guess I am waiting for the G2 1600


----------



## VSG

Won't be enough. Your best bet would be dual 850/1000/1300G2 units at the current sale prices they are at.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

dual 1300s is the same as dual 1000s and the same as one p1200 more or less....

assuming they are as good quality and aren't going to burn down my house(power draw). I am in

theres a killer deal if I combo with a z97 classified mobo or a x79 dark mobo.. is that something I should consider or just get a black edition?

sorry for hijacking thread thats it I promise


----------



## The EX1

4 780Tis?! That is crazy haha. To put power draw in perspective, my two 780 classys running 1300 @ 1.32V and a 4770K running at 4.7 @ 1.4V pulls 1025W from the wall with a 1300 G2. If you are going to run 4 GPUs I would look into x79. If you can get a good deal on a Dark and Tis then I say go for it along with dual 1000/1300 SuperNovas


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> dual 1300s is the same as dual 1000s and the same as one p1200 more or less....
> 
> assuming they are as good quality and aren't going to burn down my house(power draw). I am in
> 
> theres a killer deal if I combo with a z97 classified mobo or a x79 dark mobo.. is that something I should consider or just get a black edition?
> 
> sorry for hijacking thread thats it I promise


PM sent so we don't distract the thread.


----------



## MadHatter5045

I think earlier in this very thread someone said that getting 4 cards (even binned cards like Classifieds) is just asking for one of them to not clock as good and ruin the lineup. It sounded wise to me lol


----------



## tatmMRKIV

lol so I should get 5 with the mindset of having to return one?


----------



## funkmetal

Finally putting my 780Ti's under water, so excited


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> lol so I should get 5 with the mindset of having to return one?


if you want the absolute best cards you can get, get 5-7 of them and return or sell the ones you dont want.

gpu binning isnt a new practice


----------



## tatmMRKIV

i got 5. 6 was just too much on the wallet.
especially with 2 PSUs and rivbe

I get free returns at newegg though
now off to drink before I realize how much money is spent

wait for my club entry!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Hopefully those cards work out for you and over clock similar to each other.


----------



## itgprk

hello ..

i had my card recently .. about couple weeks

and it shows a problem with a game i play currently which is INVERSION

i think the card shuts the game when temp. reaches 70 Celsius // after more observation it show 80 Celsius with GPU-Z

i clocks to more than 1.1GHz

the problem, is it keep crashing the game ..

should i contact EVGA ?

edit: i think it related to cpu temp !


----------



## tatmMRKIV

If they dont, i am willing to return and etc. i got a newegg premier account for the benefit of free returns

I am gonna have a good time.

Any tips for binning on air? to start with.

I am gonna be ordering a tek 9 fat after I sell my reject warez
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Hopefully those cards work out for you and over clock similar to each other.


Anyone use these for 4k? I am wondering if i need 3 or 4 in a daily rig?
I wont get more than 3 1600p monitors afterall


----------



## Sleepyluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> Please help , I need to get the most up to date L2 bios for the evga gtx780ti classy bios ?
> 
> I started asking evga to email it to me but each time they reply they seem to just want more and more info from me , and it's getting very boring continually replying and not getting the newest l2 bios from them.
> 
> Please can one of u helpful clever people link me to or give me the download for this ?
> I know their is the XTI version of the L2 bios at the start if the thread , but I don't know if this is the leastest version ? Or if it is the standard evade bios ? ( hoping it is not ,, as that one is also giving me issues )
> 
> Please please please help , am totally fed up with being only able to use L1 bios , I read the fix for the XTI bios for my crashing issue but def can't do it as I lack the bios teweaking
> Know how , and am a but scard :-S


Any help for this issue ?
Anybody :-s


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> Any help for this issue ?
> Anybody :-s


XTI is the updated EVGA bios, someone used a hex checksum to confirm that when it came out


----------



## Sleepyluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> Any help for this issue ?
> Anybody :-s


Awesome thx for the reply and the info , shame the XTI ( now know it's the same as evga updated bios) still cause's crashes for me .

Wish somebody could make a L2 bios with the tweaks needed to make it stable . IV seen the guy that posted how to tweak the bios to fix it , I just lack the know how to do it .

Is anybody able to make and uploaded a fix version , for bios code challenged people like me ?


----------



## alancsalt

Have you considered all possible causes of this crashing? What makes you think it's the GPU bios?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Folks,

does any know more info about this card 03G-P4-*2887*-KR? Images appears to suggest it's a classified with stock 780 Ti clocks(?) Are the pcb/on-board components any different? Would be a nice deal for its price ($670) if it's the same as the classy 03G-P4-*2888*-KR but the lower stock frequency


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Folks,
> 
> does any know more info about this card 03G-P4-*2887*-KR? Images appears to suggest it's a classified with stock 780 Ti clocks(?) Are the pcb/on-board components any different? Would be a nice deal for its price ($670) if it's the same as the classy 03G-P4-*2888*-KR but the lower stock frequency


When it first showed up on EVGA's site I assumed it was like the Kingpin Reference edition compared to the normal Kingpin (if that makes sense). That price... $80 Instant Rebate lol


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> When it first showed up on EVGA's site I assumed it was like the Kingpin Reference edition compared to the normal Kingpin (if that makes sense). That price... $80 Instant Rebate lol


at least for K|ngp|n they explicity label reference edition. Wonder if this classy ref is binned or not. It's priced at $750 at microcenter, $670 on EVGA website. Doesn't sound like a bad deal to me







But i'd wait for these cards' prices to dip much lower before getting a second one.


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

Would appreciate some help here.

I just got two GTX-780 Ti Classified GPUs in SLI for my X58 rig.

I connected one of my Dell UP2414Q monitors to the GPU via DP 1.2 and everything went to hell.









There is no signal (after POST) and I've tried HDMI (which works some of the times), DP, and DP 1.2. I tried two different cables, the DP cable that came from Dell (mini-DP to DP) and even another monitor.

Everything was working perfectly when I had my 1200P monitor w/ these two GPUs via Dual-DVI.

The moment I plugged in my 4K monitor w/ DP to these GPUs, the entire system seems screwy!









I've tried booting into Safe Mode, only works occasionally w/ HDMI cable and reinstalling drivers. Once I reboot, no signal at all.

I can't figure out why a simple monitor change would cause this issue(?). It seems to have completely borked the OS.

To make matters worse, I tried my GTX-750 Ti SC to test the DP port to see if there was something off - even that doesn't work! So it can't be the actual DP ports in the GPUs(?) I tried 2 brand new DP cables - none works! I swapped the monitor (I have 3x Dell UP2414Q) and that doesn't work either! All three monitors work great on my main X79 rig in "4K Surround" @ 60Hz (DP 1.2).

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## MK3Steve

Hey Peeps . Iam getting my 780 Ti Classified tomorrow and iam super exited to overclock this badboy . In this post i just wanted to share my thougths about how i gonna approach the oc and want to know what you think about my overall plan . Sugestions / Tips from you what i should/could do different/better are welcome of course .

So lets start the list :

1. Before installing the GPU first Time on the Mainboard directly switch to LN2 Bios for better Powertarget since i wanna oc .

2. Assembling the Card to the Mainboard & installing drivers and Stuff .

3. When all is installed just some basic stability tests on stock speeds to make sure the card is fine .

4. When stock speeds are stable , see how she Overclocks on the LN2 Bios with stock Voltage .

5. When i reached the OC Limits on LN2 Bios + Stock Voltages and i realy want to push for the max frequency going for a mod bios and the classi voltage tool

Questions :

1. What Mod Bios should i use ?

2. Wich *Classi-Overvoltage-tool* should i use ? T

3. Should i install the Mod Bios on the LN2 or NORMAL Bios or doesent it matter at all ?

4. I guess i should overvolt the GPU only with the Classi Tool and leave the Voltages on Afterburner / Precision alone ?

Best Regards Steve


----------



## MadHatter5045

Hey Steve, Answers:

1. skyn3t revision 2

2. v.2.0.4.3

3. Install on LN2 (and save your bios first)

4. Yes, leave the other voltage tools alone and just use the Classy one. Note that voltage changes do not show up in any software (you have to use a DMM to see them).


----------



## MK3Steve

Thanks for the fast answer !

I got a few new questions because of your reply .

*#1* - Why should i use REV2 instead of REV1 Bios and what are the difference between both ?

*#2* - I checked out the Skyn3t Rev2 Bios Archieve already and there are 2 Files in it :

-> skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BD-official.rom
-> skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BE-official.rom

Wich File should i use and what are is the difference between both ?


----------



## MadHatter5045

1. rev 1 is based on the original bios for the Classy Ti and has (built in by Nvidia) issues that cause crashes and BSODs

2. BD = Boost Disabled; BE = Boost Enabled. Basically do you want GPU Boost 2.0 on or off


----------



## Sleepyluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Have you considered all possible causes of this crashing? What makes you think it's the GPU bios?


Yes , I have checked tested and re tested , their are others that have the same issue as me, everything works fine on the standard L1 bios but L2 continually cause these issues :-S

Very annoying , and frustrating , wish I could be confident enough to make the bios adjustments my self to fix it , grrrr

I'm surprised one of u clever brainy people has not uploaded the fixed L2 bios
The person a few pages back tells what tweaks are needed


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> 1. rev 1 is based on the original bios for the Classy Ti and has (built in by Nvidia) issues that cause crashes and BSODs
> 
> 2. BD = Boost Disabled; BE = Boost Enabled. Basically do you want GPU Boost 2.0 on or off


Ok so if i want to use a Mod Bios on my 780 Ti Classi i basicaly make sure that its switched to LN2 and install the Skyn3t Rev 2 Bios on the LN2 Bios right ?


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Ok so if i want to use a Mod Bios on my 780 Ti Classi i basicaly make sure that its switched to LN2 and install the Skyn3t Rev 2 Bios on the LN2 Bios right ?


That's right


----------



## MK3Steve

Thanke for your help so far !


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Have you considered all possible causes of this crashing? What makes you think it's the GPU bios?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , I have checked tested and re tested , their are others that have the same issue as me, everything works fine on the standard L1 bios but L2 continually cause these issues :-S
> 
> Very annoying , and frustrating , wish I could be confident enough to make the bios adjustments my self to fix it , grrrr
> 
> I'm surprised one of u clever brainy people has not uploaded the fixed L2 bios
> The person a few pages back tells what tweaks are needed
Click to expand...

Whew! That lets me off the hook then.









Seriously though, it's a bit hard if only a few get it and not everybody... I know that much...


----------



## itgprk

i just was playing bf4

and had these measurements



is this temperature too high ?? i was touching the case and not comfortable about this amount of heat ..

i'm not OCing the GPU or the CPU

spec: 780 classified and 4770k


----------



## bvsbutthd101

You're not gonna do any damage with the card running that hot. But it does seem too high for these cards. What kind of case do you have and how do you have the fans setup?


----------



## itgprk

well .. i'm connecting two fans at the top and disconnecting the two in the front

the case is corsair 230T ..

i think i have to look for cooling solution to the 780 ..


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> well .. i'm connecting two fans at the top and disconnecting the two in the front
> 
> the case is corsair 230T ..
> 
> i think i have to look for cooling solution to the 780 ..


You're gonna have to be a little more specific man. The 780 classy has a very good cooler for stock. Case airflow is very important though.

EDIT: If I were you, I'd get 3 more fans. Keep the two in the front intaking, one in the bottom intaking. and two in the top exhausting and the one in the back exhausting.


----------



## JLMS2010

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> i just was playing bf4
> 
> and had these measurements
> 
> 
> 
> is this temperature too high ?? i was touching the case and not comfortable about this amount of heat ..
> 
> i'm not OCing the GPU or the CPU
> 
> spec: 780 classified and 4770k






At that temp, I'd have the fans at 100%. Also, you can replace your TIM.


----------



## itgprk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> You're gonna have to be a little more specific man. The 780 classy has a very good cooler for stock. Case airflow is very important though.
> 
> EDIT: If I were you, I'd get 3 more fans. Keep the two in the front intaking, one in the bottom intaking. and two in the top exhausting and the one in the back exhausting.


alright, so in regard to the cooler of the card ,, and the current case cooling of three fans is actually not enough

so i think the temp. should be around 80-90 degrees even with the stock cooler // the provide more sense to me









also i liked the fans configuration thanks ..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> 
> At that temp, I'd have the fans at 100%. Also, you can replace your TIM.


what's the TIM ?

the fans change speed with increase in heat ..

so you mean to set them at %100 before i get in the game ?? where from the bios or a software ?


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> alright, so in regard to the cooler of the card ,, and the current case cooling of three fans is actually not enough
> 
> so i think the temp. should be around 80-90 degrees even with the stock cooler // the provide more sense to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i liked the fans configuration thanks ..
> what's the TIM ?
> 
> the fans change speed with increase in heat ..
> 
> so you mean to set them at %100 before i get in the game ?? where from the bios or a software ?


TIM is thermal compound. He's talking about replacing it by removing the heatsink, cleaning off the old TIM and applying new TIM. I did this to my 780 classy and dropped about 3 to 5c°. You can download a program called EVGA Precision X or MSI Afterburner to adjust the fan speed. Both will work, it's really up to you which one you prefer. I would get those fans first though.


----------



## itgprk

i placed pk-3 .. recently as placing the 212 evo, because i decided to OC the 4770k

now i was playing bf4 and the card started to lag the scenes and particular parts of the gameplay ,,

is that normal for playing couple hours at high settings ?


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> i placed pk-3 .. recently as placing the 212 evo, because i decided to OC the 4770k
> 
> now i was playing bf4 and the card started to lag the scenes and particular parts of the gameplay ,,
> 
> is that normal for playing couple hours at high settings ?


Not at all, and you should be playing on ultra settings. Unless you have a 120hz monitor and are trying to achieve over 120fps. This card is plenty capable of maxing out BF4. Now I see you want to OC your 4770k. First off, lets get your temps sorted out before you start pushing the performance of your pc. Having your system at stock rules out the possibility of a unstable OC. Have you downloaded Precision or MSI Afterburner yet? Both of these programs have graphs that will show you your clock speeds, temps, gpu usage, voltage, etc. They also have "On-screen display" which lets you monitor your gpu's temp, gpu usage and such while in game. If you can, download one of these programs. Run it, and play BF4 until it starts lagging. Then go into the program and take a screenshot of the graph so we can see what gpu is doing when it lags.

For example:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The graph I was talking about

On-screen display




Here's a link to MSI afterburner
http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm


----------



## z0ki

Guys, is anyone else experiencing weird shadowplay recording aspect ratios? Recorded some game play from iRacing and the video size is 960x1080.

Anyone else experiencing this or has in the past that can help me out?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> i just was playing bf4
> 
> and had these measurements
> 
> 
> 
> is this temperature too high ?? i was touching the case and not comfortable about this amount of heat ..
> 
> i'm not OCing the GPU or the CPU
> 
> spec: 780 classified and 4770k


I had very similar temps with my top card in my 750d case, so now I'm water blocking the cards


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Would appreciate some help here.
> 
> I just got two GTX-780 Ti Classified GPUs in SLI for my X58 rig.
> 
> I connected one of my Dell UP2414Q monitors to the GPU via DP 1.2 and everything went to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no signal (after POST) and I've tried HDMI (which works some of the times), DP, and DP 1.2. I tried two different cables, the DP cable that came from Dell (mini-DP to DP) and even another monitor.
> 
> Everything was working perfectly when I had my 1200P monitor w/ these two GPUs via Dual-DVI.
> 
> The moment I plugged in my 4K monitor w/ DP to these GPUs, the entire system seems screwy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried booting into Safe Mode, only works occasionally w/ HDMI cable and reinstalling drivers. Once I reboot, no signal at all.
> 
> I can't figure out why a simple monitor change would cause this issue(?). It seems to have completely borked the OS.
> 
> To make matters worse, I tried my GTX-750 Ti SC to test the DP port to see if there was something off - even that doesn't work! So it can't be the actual DP ports in the GPUs(?) I tried 2 brand new DP cables - none works! I swapped the monitor (I have 3x Dell UP2414Q) and that doesn't work either! All three monitors work great on my main X79 rig in "4K Surround" @ 60Hz (DP 1.2).
> 
> PLEASE HELP!


Such helpful folks on here!









Anyway, the issue is resolved so meh.


----------



## trombman

Hello classified forums.
I just got my evga gtx 780 classified a couple days ago. I've been using the ln2 bios to overclock with afterburner and the classified voltage tool. I keep on hitting the 115 power limit.
What would be the best bios for my card? I saw that revision 4 of the skynet bios was the latest. Should I try this one first?
Any guides you gurus have? Please let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## itgprk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> I had very similar temps with my top card in my 750d case, so now I'm water blocking the cards


i opened the case and the temp is 67 degrees







that good

playing bf4 with ultra settings ..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Not at all, and you should be playing on ultra settings. Unless you have a 120hz monitor and are trying to achieve over 120fps. This card is plenty capable of maxing out BF4. Now I see you want to OC your 4770k. First off, lets get your temps sorted out before you start pushing the performance of your pc. Having your system at stock rules out the possibility of a unstable OC. Have you downloaded Precision or MSI Afterburner yet? Both of these programs have graphs that will show you your clock speeds, temps, gpu usage, voltage, etc. They also have "On-screen display" which lets you monitor your gpu's temp, gpu usage and such while in game. If you can, download one of these programs. Run it, and play BF4 until it starts lagging. Then go into the program and take a screenshot of the graph so we can see what gpu is doing when it lags.
> 
> For example:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The graph I was talking about
> 
> On-screen display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to MSI afterburner
> http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm


yes, i have qnix on 75hz

yea i want to OC the 4770k ... now it's already running with 3.9GHz which is nice .. well, i OCed the system to 4.2 and it was unstable, so i set it back to default









OK .. i installed the two software ..

i'm concerned about the lags last night, and i think the reason because the temp was very high and there wasn't enough air flow in the case

so .. today i opened the case and the temp was fine









alright ,, thanks for support

tschüß


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> i opened the case and the temp is 67 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that good
> 
> playing bf4 with ultra settings ..


Good to hear, most certainly an airflow problem. The lag you experience was probably do to heat. When these cards get too hot (or any kepler card for that matter) they will downclock themselves to bring the heat down. I think it starts around 80-83c (someone correct me if I'm wrong). Also you don't need to have both programs installed. I actually wouldn't recommend having them both running at the same time since they can conflict with each other. You're most likely gonna see higher temps with the fans in and side panel on as opposed to just side panel off. Since the cooler on this cards dumps the heat back into the case rather than exhausting out the back like traditionally reference style coolers. The fans are gonna help but most likely not be as effective as keeping the side panel off.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trombman*
> 
> Hello classified forums.
> I just got my evga gtx 780 classified a couple days ago. I've been using the ln2 bios to overclock with afterburner and the classified voltage tool. I keep on hitting the 115 power limit.
> What would be the best bios for my card? I saw that revision 4 of the skynet bios was the latest. Should I try this one first?
> Any guides you gurus have? Please let me know.
> Thanks.


I'd say go for it, just remember to save the old first just in case you need to revert back to it quickly.


----------



## itgprk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Good to hear, most certainly an airflow problem. The lag you experience was probably do to heat. When these cards get too hot (or any kepler card for that matter) they will downclock themselves to bring the heat down. I think it starts around 80-83c (someone correct me if I'm wrong). Also you don't need to have both programs installed. I actually wouldn't recommend having them both running at the same time since they can conflict with each other. You're most likely gonna see higher temps with the fans in and side panel on as opposed to just side panel off. Since the cooler on this cards dumps the heat back into the case rather than exhausting out the back like traditionally reference style coolers. The fans are gonna help but most likely not be as effective as keeping the side panel off.


alright .. i also saw different crashes with games

where i understood that the card i have is good, so i think the crashes because of the heat ..

>> need more gaming experience with the side panel off


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> i opened the case and the temp is 67 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that good
> 
> playing bf4 with ultra settings ..
> yes, i have qnix on 75hz
> 
> yea i want to OC the 4770k ... now it's already running with 3.9GHz which is nice .. well, i OCed the system to 4.2 and it was unstable, so i set it back to default
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK .. i installed the two software ..
> 
> i'm concerned about the lags last night, and i think the reason because the temp was very high and there wasn't enough air flow in the case
> 
> so .. today i opened the case and the temp was fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright ,, thanks for support
> 
> tschüß


Yeah, you must be lucky ou only have to open your case, I did that and the temps didnt improve. Im assuming you are only running one card instead of two? I assume my issue was that the top card was sucking in hot air from the back of the bottom cards hot PCB


----------



## trombman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I'd say go for it, just remember to save the old first just in case you need to revert back to it quickly.


What's the difference between skynet bios revision 1, 2, 3, and 4? I only see a description for 4. It says it will work for the B1 chip that I have for the evga gtx 780 classified. It also says that the power limit of 100 percent is 600 watts!
I'm not sure if that is safe for air. Would another revision have a lower power limit instead of 4?
Please let me know.
This is my first time using a modified bios.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

can someone throw me a bios update guide? I found one on techhardware and went through it and it says skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BD-official.rom cannot be opened in DOS


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> can someone throw me a bios update guide? I found one on techhardware and went through it and it says skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BD-official.rom cannot be opened in DOS


It's in the OP...


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Good to hear, most certainly an airflow problem. The lag you experience was probably do to heat. When these cards get too hot (or any kepler card for that matter) they will downclock themselves to bring the heat down. I think it starts around 80-83c (someone correct me if I'm wrong). Also you don't need to have both programs installed. I actually wouldn't recommend having them both running at the same time since they can conflict with each other. You're most likely gonna see higher temps with the fans in and side panel on as opposed to just side panel off. Since the cooler on this cards dumps the heat back into the case rather than exhausting out the back like traditionally reference style coolers. The fans are gonna help but most likely not be as effective as keeping the side panel off.


Your going to have high temps with the panel off too. There will be no pressure so no air circulation. Need to make sidepanle fans exhaust. That's what i did. Temps dropped from 90c to in the 70s. I also have upped voltage since to 1.26 and running close to 1300mhz all on air.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

"Then while in that folder right click in an empty space and select "open command window here" then procedd with the unlock command below and the rest of the commands as needed."
what OS is this possible in?

not in Win 8.1 pro or win 7pro

seriously this shouldn't be this freaking difficult


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Your going to have high temps with the panel off too. There will be no pressure so no air circulation. Need to make sidepanle fans exhaust. That's what i did. Temps dropped from 90c to in the 70s. I also have upped voltage since to 1.26 and running close to 1300mhz all on air.


It does make a difference. He said his Temps dropped from mid 80s to high 60s.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> It does make a difference. He said his Temps dropped from mid 80s to high 60s.


Ya it will help, i just know that my mobo, northbridge temps dropped a bunch. After making that 230mm into an exhaust fan. The gpu dumps heat on both sides. So the heat hits your mobo too.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> "Then while in that folder right click in an empty space and select "open command window here" then procedd with the unlock command below and the rest of the commands as needed."
> what OS is this possible in?
> 
> not in Win 8.1 pro or win 7pro
> 
> seriously this shouldn't be this freaking difficult


BUMP

someone freaking edit that

you have to shift right click not just right click

wasted half hour of my life

Seriously though please for future slow people, edit that...


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> BUMP
> 
> someone freaking edit that
> 
> you have to shift right click not just right click
> 
> wasted an hour of my life


Or you could have just went cd c:\WhereFolderIs

HOUR OF YOUR LIFE SAVED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

actually I tried that and it still wouldn't find nvid whatever

I probably entered it wrong as I can count the times I have used cmd prompt on my fingers

but seriously if someone just put shift click(like it is) then there wouldnt have been a single issue.
I hardly mess with cmd prompt. I am not a programmer, I hardly do anything OS side. All I do is install programs and use em and swap out memory sticks thousands of times to get thousandth second differences in superpi32m

anyways to set the mhz and etc do I download the evga precision tool or is there some other program I need . I downloaded the GTX classified controller and its more bare than I thought it would be


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> actually I tried that and it still wouldn't find nvid whatever
> 
> I probably entered it wrong as I can count the times I have used cmd prompt on my fingers
> 
> but seriously if someone just put shift click(like it is) then there wouldnt have been a single issue.
> I hardly mess with cmd prompt. I am not a programmer, I hardly do anything OS side. All I do is install programs and use em and swap out memory sticks thousands of times to get thousandth second differences in superpi32m
> 
> anyways to set the mhz and etc do I download the evga precision tool or is there some other program I need . I downloaded the GTX classified controller and its more bare than I thought it would be


The controller is just for voltages. You can use precision for the your clock speeds, or you can you MSI's Afterburner (this is what I like)


----------



## tatmMRKIV

is there any particular reason to go for afterburner over precision?

Yeha I figured that out now but I waited on installing all the OEM warez till I got all the modware on.

I never had to mess with GPU bios my gtx 680s never got the cooling on them to give me a reason to up the voltage barrier.

and I always used stock controlls


----------



## twiz0r0r

Honestly you just need to try both to see what you like more. I like the graphs that come with AB. Just in general I like the UI much better.

I haven't used the newest Precision that came out a couple of weeks ago I believe.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

OMG I am bout to rage...

http://www.evga.com/precision/
click download

dont worry it wont download anything...
It just sows you a message about how this software isn't a ripoff of another companies software

I am not pleased

so where the bleep do I download this thing?

I guess I am using afterburner


----------



## twiz0r0r

it's on steam.

EDIT: Please RAGE, I like to laugh


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> "Then while in that folder right click in an empty space and select "open command window here" then procedd with the unlock command below and the rest of the commands as needed."
> what OS is this possible in?
> 
> not in Win 8.1 pro or win 7pro
> 
> seriously this shouldn't be this freaking difficult
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Try ezflash as in Occam's sig - you rename your chosen bios x.rom, and click on the bat file and enter YES or y a couple of times..


----------



## MunneY

Hey guys. I just got my classys and grabbed the classy tool, but got no idea how to use it.

I don't see any info on it really either.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Hey guys. I just got my classys and grabbed the classy tool, but got no idea how to use it.
> 
> I don't see any info on it really either.


Top slider is the only one that I mess with. This is your voltage. I would recommend not going above 1.27 or so without measuring with a DMM. It is known to not be that accurate - last thing anyone wants is a fried card.

Other people will have more insight to the other sliders.


----------



## alancsalt

On auto it will change volts to suit within the stock parameters.

To shift the top slider you need to untick auto.

Top slider is for fixed vcore
Second slider is vram volts
Third is PCIe volts
Fourth is PLL

I only change the first two, but PLL seems to bump to 400 if any vcore change is made.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> On auto it will change volts to suit within the stock parameters.
> 
> To shift the top slider you need to untick auto.
> 
> Top slider is for fixed vcore
> Second slider is vram volts
> Third is PCIe volts
> Fourth is PLL
> 
> I only change the first two, but PLL seems to bump to 400 if any vcore change is made.


Awesome Alan, thank ya sir!


----------



## Vlada011

EVGA GTX780Ti Classified is available for 669$, WEEKLY DEAL.
For such price is stupid waiting reference Maxwell.
If someone have relatives in USA can buy GK110 unlocked and fabric overclocked Classified for 520e
200e cheaper than reference ASUS in Serbia.


----------



## ViTosS

Hey guys, does the GTX 780 Classified backplate fits on the GTX 780Ti Classified? They look pretty the same in these photos:

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Classified-Plate-Cooling-100-BP-2888-B9/dp/B00I3YLA8G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1407045554&sr=8-2&keywords=gtx+780+ti+backplate

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Classified-Plate-Cooling-100-BP-3788-B9/dp/B00EN2K14Q/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1407045554&sr=8-3&keywords=gtx+780+ti+backplate


----------



## Cerano

Yes they do. I have the Ti one on my 780 classy


----------



## Tyhuynh

Hey guys will 3x 780 classifieds be enough to run on 3x qnix 1440p?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Hey guys, does the GTX 780 Classified backplate fits on the GTX 780Ti Classified? They look pretty the same in these photos:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Classified-Plate-Cooling-100-BP-2888-B9/dp/B00I3YLA8G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1407045554&sr=8-2&keywords=gtx+780+ti+backplate
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Classified-Plate-Cooling-100-BP-3788-B9/dp/B00EN2K14Q/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1407045554&sr=8-3&keywords=gtx+780+ti+backplate


Yes they do, and the Normal/LN2 writing on the back is in the right spot.
Picked one up second hand for $10 and it fit perfectly.

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20140729_165928_zpsbd2d0fdb.jpg.html


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> OMG I am bout to rage...
> 
> http://www.evga.com/precision/
> click download
> 
> dont worry it wont download anything...
> It just sows you a message about how this software isn't a ripoff of another companies software
> 
> I am not pleased
> 
> so where the bleep do I download this thing?
> 
> I guess I am using afterburner


Yeah, I was wondering about that too. The steam version is crazy because it shows you as playing it if it's open so you can't launch other games


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Yeah, I was wondering about that too. The steam version is crazy because it shows you as playing it if it's open so you can't launch other games


I have PrecisionX 15 installer, grabbed it before it was taken down.
If you want me to upload it somewhere I can.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I have PrecisionX 15 installer, grabbed it before it was taken down.
> If you want me to upload it somewhere I can.


Yeah that would be great, +1 rep (derp, didn't realize you can rep on mobile







)


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Yeah that would be great, +1 rep (derp, didn't realize you can rep on mobile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I just uploaded it to filedropper, if there's any problems I'll put it somewhere else:


file upload


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I just uploaded it to filedropper, if there's any problems I'll put it somewhere else:
> 
> 
> file upload


I'll have to get it sometime this week because my pc is presently down but thanks


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Yeah, I was wondering about that too. The steam version is crazy because it shows you as playing it if it's open so you can't launch other games


lol fiorst with mobos now tuning softare. evga needs to stop releasing things before they are ready


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey I have a quick question.
I had the dreaded clicking fan issue.

Now I was lucky enough to have someone send me their cooler for a swap, due to it being on water.
That turned up Friday, I installed it last night, but it has a high pitched whine noise from the back fan (near the rear io ports).
Mine (exactly the same fan) was making like a internal rubbing noise, which you could only hear when everything was dead quiet.

The whine you can hear all the time no matter what speed the fan is at.

Is there something wrong with the fans on these things, 2 coolers 1 from a different country.
I've swapped back to my old cooler, the rubbing noise is there no matter what fan speed, but you can't hear it over everything else.

Would using a bit of Sewing machine oil on the back or inside help, has anyone done this?

I will be putting some water on it, but not for another 2 months.

Edit:

I did end up oiling the back of the fan, got rid of the internal rubbing noise, but the fan is uneven, literally one side of the fan blades sit higher than the other.
Also the eVGA sticker was way off center, which doesn't help.
So I had these little tiny cardboard washers, the old red ones that used to come with motherboard, put that under the opposite 2 fan holes, removed the stick (hope that won't effect warranty, but I didn't damage it, and stored it safely) and presto, no more click or rubbing noises at low fan speeds.
You can slightly hear it when you set the fan to 100%, but I've never seen the fan go over 68%.

Makes me wonder why the fan what bent/uneven like that.

I'm just so sick of RMAing NVIDIA cards since January, its taken the fun out of gaming.


----------



## jskrt

Hey so I have a GTX 780 Classified and i want to overclock it. I got the new GTX Classified controller but I have no idea how to use it. Can someone guide me through overclocking this card? It'd be really helpful, thank you so much!

EDIT: also, i have the EVGA PX 15 from this thread. Also, should I flash a new bios? Lol i'm pretty much a noob at overclocking GPUs so yeah I'll need help.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jskrt*
> 
> Hey so I have a GTX 780 Classified and i want to overclock it. I got the new GTX Classified controller but I have no idea how to use it. Can someone guide me through overclocking this card? It'd be really helpful, thank you so much!
> 
> EDIT: also, i have the EVGA PX 15 from this thread. Also, should I flash a new bios? Lol i'm pretty much a noob at overclocking GPUs so yeah I'll need help.


Order of appearance :

1. Switch your 780 Ti Classy to the LN2 Bios
2. Save your LN2 default Bios
3. install Skyn3t Bios
4. restart your Computer
5. change Core & Memory Clocks via EVGA Precision , MSI Afterburner
6. If you get artifacts increase voltage , IMPORTANT : Only use Classy Voltage tool for voltage tweeks not anything else !


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Order of appearance :
> 
> 1. Switch your 780 Ti Classy to the LN2 Bios
> 2. Save your LN2 default Bios
> 3. install Skyn3t Bios
> 4. restart your Computer
> 5. change Core & Memory Clocks via EVGA Precision , MSI Afterburner
> 6. If you get artifacts increase voltage , IMPORTANT : Only use Classy Voltage tool for voltage tweeks not anything else !


not really a big deal, thought he meant non-Ti classy? And if I may add, mind the temperature as he up the values


----------



## jskrt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> not really a big deal, thought he meant non-Ti classy? And if I may add, mind the temperature as he up the values


What's the ideal temperature it should go to? In PX, should temp and power target be linked and should I turn them both all the way to 115% and 95C?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Order of appearance :
> 
> 1. Switch your 780 Ti Classy to the LN2 Bios
> 2. Save your LN2 default Bios
> 3. install Skyn3t Bios
> 4. restart your Computer
> 5. change Core & Memory Clocks via EVGA Precision , MSI Afterburner
> 6. If you get artifacts increase voltage , IMPORTANT : Only use Classy Voltage tool for voltage tweeks not anything else !


By LN2 bios I am guessing you mean the secondary bios. Now, in which increments should I change core and memory clocks? and how much should I increase voltage and what's the cap for voltage?


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jskrt*
> 
> What's the ideal temperature it should go to? In PX, should temp and power target be linked and should I turn them both all the way to 115% and 95C?
> 
> By LN2 bios I am guessing you mean the secondary bios. Now, in which increments should I change core and memory clocks? and how much should I increase voltage and what's the cap for voltage?


1. Per OccamRazor's suggestions in the 780 Ti thread you should only adjust power target up to the point where throttling stops and no higher (skyn3t and he make these BIOS, he stated in that thread that they are thinking about limiting the power target slider more in all BIOS due to the amount of user error). That being said I would unlink temp to increase it all the way and have priority point to it.

2. Yes, LN2 is the secondary BIOS. Core clock should be increased/decreased in increments of 13 and mem clock is up to you (I use increments of 25-50). I believe the voltage cap is 1.55, but I'm not for sure on that.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> 1. Per OccamRazor's suggestions in the 780 Ti thread you should only adjust power target up to the point where throttling stops and no higher (skyn3t and he make these BIOS, he stated in that thread that they are thinking about limiting the power target slider more in all BIOS due to the amount of user error). That being said I would unlink temp to increase it all the way and have priority point to it.
> 
> 2. Yes, LN2 is the secondary BIOS. Core clock should be increased/decreased in increments of 13 and mem clock is up to you (I use increments of 25-50). I believe the voltage cap is 1.55, but I'm not for sure on that.


It's really strange because every single bios I have ever used for any of my classified cards I always completely max temp and power targets and never had a single problem. I guess his advice might be more geared towards the weaker pcb's of the reference cards.

The card will only use that much power if it needs it. So if you keep temps, voltages and clocks at reasonable levels you won't have a problem. I just always like to know that throttling is a complete non-issue. I guess I also just do it now out of a ocd type of habit.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> It's really strange because every single bios I have ever used for any of my classified cards I always completely max temp and power targets and never had a single problem. I guess his advice might be more geared towards the weaker pcb's of the reference cards.
> 
> The card will only use that much power if it needs it. So if you keep temps, voltages and clocks at reasonable levels you won't have a problem. I just always like to know that throttling is a complete non-issue. I guess I also just do it now out of a ocd type of habit.


I was doing it that way too. I agree it's probably not an issue with the Classifieds or at least not as much of one, but since they seem to be swinging in the direction of limiting that slider all around, I thought OccamRazor's new practice for it was worth mentioning. They may not even be thinking about limiting it on the Classified BIOS though, and I hope they aren't as these cards have all limits removed with the current skyn3t revision (this is why we can't have nice things lol).


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jskrt*
> 
> What's the ideal temperature it should go to? In PX, should temp and power target be linked and should I turn them both all the way to 115% and 95C?


Well, for me i always set that temp target to < 90 and then keep my actual temp below 80c. At least i have a ~10c 'guard band' that i can play with. But that's just me. Benching is different so i tolerate a few deg over 80 for short period only. Then I again, i'm not really into benching.

No, you're not required to keep both PT and TT linked. You can choose whatever you think is necessary.


----------



## jskrt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Well, for me i always set that temp target to < 90 and then keep my actual temp below 80c. At least i have a ~10c 'guard band' that i can play with. But that's just me. Benching is different so i tolerate a few deg over 80 for short period only. Then I again, i'm not really into benching.
> 
> No, you're not required to keep both PT and TT linked. You can choose whatever you think is necessary.


Ok thanks guys, I'll give it a shot. I'm actually going to have to RMA this card anyway because it's buzzing :/


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I can't install drivers it says I don't have an nvidia card installed

2nd card got corrupted I think

I am going back to stock

these bios are more complicated than they are useful


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jskrt*
> 
> Ok thanks guys, I'll give it a shot. I'm actually going to have to RMA this card anyway because it's buzzing :/


A lot of the cards will buzz somewhat.

My 780Ti Classy has a slight noticeable buzz [ear up next to PC] but is only there when displaying certain video screens only. For instance my card seems to be quite noisy when displaying the final exit/credit screen on the Heaven V4 benchmark yet it is much quieter when actually running through the benchmark.

It is basically a function of the on board switched mode power components - specifically the inductors/coils and how they're driven at certain loads.

Some cards seem to be worse than others - mine is barely noticeable in the majority of instances and I have a fairly quiet low fan RPM water cooled setup - BTW, I have only really noticed it while gaming etc as the card is silent in other Windows screen environments. Probably due to the fact the card power supply components are just cruising along with little load in these instances.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Those of you using the "stock" cooler on the 780ti Classy.. What do you do to get ride of the stupid amount of heat that comes out of that thing.. I think this is the only solution. (besides watering it down). Get 2 120 high air flow fans and make them into exhaust.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey guys.

Quick question before I start an RMA on the Classy (really loud whine in the fan).
Can you fit a Kraken G10 on them, I have a Kraken X60 sitting in a box doing nothing.

Would it work fine, seeing the Kraken X60's software adjust fan speeds based on water temps..

Last silly question I promise..









Thanks..


----------



## VSG

The Kraken G10 should fit just fine, I had spoken to NZXT reps and even a few members here had confirmed the same.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The Kraken G10 should fit just fine, I had spoken to NZXT reps and even a few members here had confirmed the same.


Cool thanks, just saves the RMA, and would keep it cooler.

Thought I could mount it here wouldn't need to screw the RAD down will make it easier to take the card in and out if needed:

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20140805_132931_zpsd6c2bb50.jpg.html


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Binning with Air mode parameters

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3717999?
+120 gpu
+75mv
before failure
^best card

3 of 5 tested

# 2 is +50video +75mv
#3 is gonna be retested


----------



## trombman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I'd say go for it, just remember to save the old first just in case you need to revert back to it quickly.


Thanks. I flashed my bios following the guide on the first page for the evga gtx 780 classified. I am using the revision 4 bios with the classified voltage tool and msi afterburner to dial in power, temp limit, core, memory, and fan speeds.
I have a couple questions:
1. The classified voltage tool is constant voltage, unless I check the auto box? I've noticed this using gpu-z to monitor voltages.
2. I tried to use msi afterburners voltage adjustment instead of the classified voltage tool. When I increase the voltage past zero (0-100), their is no change from stock volts. (.859 to 1.119 depending on load) Does Afterburner not work with the skynet bios revision 4 for the evga gtx 780 classified?
Thank you in advance for your marvelous answers


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trombman*
> 
> Thanks. I flashed my bios following the guide on the first page for the evga gtx 780 classified. I am using the revision 4 bios with the classified voltage tool and msi afterburner to dial in power, temp limit, core, memory, and fan speeds.
> I have a couple questions:
> 1. The classified voltage tool is constant voltage, unless I check the auto box? I've noticed this using gpu-z to monitor voltages.
> 2. I tried to use msi afterburners voltage adjustment instead of the classified voltage tool. When I increase the voltage past zero (0-100), their is no change from stock volts. (.859 to 1.119 depending on load) Does Afterburner not work with the skynet bios revision 4 for the evga gtx 780 classified?
> Thank you in advance for your marvelous answers


Lol @ marvelous ...well, just trying to help as much as i can:

1. Yes, constant and you can't save it. Clears everything out when you power cycle

2. Honestly, mine is a 780 ti classy and AB doesn't work on it. 780 is a different animal and the last 780 I had was a Lightning and AB worked fine even on skyn3t bios. I assume you already played around AB settings, yeah? Although, i suggest you just use PX + Classy voltage tool rather than AB, i'd let @OccamRazor to comment on AB working on skyn3t v4 bios.


----------



## trombman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trombman*
> 
> Thanks. I flashed my bios following the guide on the first page for the evga gtx 780 classified. I am using the revision 4 bios with the classified voltage tool and msi afterburner to dial in power, temp limit, core, memory, and fan speeds.
> I have a couple questions:
> 1. The classified voltage tool is constant voltage, unless I check the auto box? I've noticed this using gpu-z to monitor voltages.
> 2. I tried to use msi afterburners voltage adjustment instead of the classified voltage tool. When I increase the voltage past zero (0-100), their is no change from stock volts. (.859 to 1.119 depending on load) Does Afterburner not work with the skynet bios revision 4 for the evga gtx 780 classified?
> Thank you in advance for your marvelous answers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Lol @ marvelous ...well, just trying to help as much as i can:
> 
> 1. Yes, constant and you can't save it. Clears everything out when you power cycle
> 
> 2. Honestly, mine is a 780 ti classy and AB doesn't work on it. 780 is a different animal and the last 780 I had was a Lightning and AB worked fine even on skyn3t bios. I assume you already played around AB settings, yeah? Although, i suggest you just use PX + Classy voltage tool rather than AB, i'd let @OccamRazor to comment on AB working on skyn3t v4 bios.


I think your comment was marvelous
1. As far as msi afterburner is concerned, it works with on the power limit, temp target, core clock, memory clock, and fan speeds.
2. As far as volts are concerned, this does not change with the skynet revision 4 bios for evga gtx 780 classified.
3. As far as afterburner is concerned, I use the rtss program to view stats in my games.
4. As far as Precision x is concerned, I was not able to download it since it was taken down for copyright reasons. *Would you kindly send me a link* (anyone also) for the latest precision x. I also heard that it had a lot of bugs too
Also, would I be able to try the older one instead? I'm not sure if it would still work.


----------



## twiz0r0r

the older precision would still work. I don't have precision or I'd send you the latest


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I posted a link for Precision 15, I was able to download it before it was taken down.


File Hosting Online Storage Backup


----------



## VSG

I recommend no one use it just yet. Let the bugs get fixed!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

i like it though. and the classy skin is pretty

mmmm 

2nd try with this card doing better, like that ASIC
initially crashed at +80mhz +75mv

whelp that does +95ish
and my other does +100ish

same v

my other one I thought was beter has an ASIC quality of 63.3 though which is less than the ones that failed to do +50mhz or +80Mhz @+75mv

http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2276146
top 5 (I think) for skydiver with 2 cards


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> i like it though. and the classy skin is pretty
> 
> mmmm
> 
> 2nd try with this card doing better, like that ASIC
> initially crashed at +80mhz +75mv
> 
> whelp that does +95ish
> and my other does +100ish
> 
> same v
> 
> my other one I thought was beter has an ASIC quality of 63.3 though which is less than the ones that failed to do +50mhz or +80Mhz @+75mv
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2276146
> top 5 (I think) for skydiver with 2 cards


ASIC seems to pretty much go out the window with these Classifieds, and if you're going to water cool them then it goes further out the window


----------



## tatmMRKIV

still its just wierd because they (did) perform about the same..

I think I killled one with the classy tool and not having the modded bios on

I am getting system service exception BSOD when it was installed last night till I pulled it..

Its the lower valued card too


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> still its just wierd because they (did) perform about the same..
> 
> I think I killled one with the classy tool and not having the modded bios on
> 
> I am getting system service exception BSOD when it was installed last night till I pulled it..
> 
> Its the lower valued card too


Nvidia, originally sought to clock block EVGA and actually has a busted BIOS installed stock on Classified Ti's where you get crashes and BSOD loops all the over place if they are overvolted, it's the reason there are 2 revisions of the skyn3t BIOS; revision 2 is based on the fix

Edit: You have the KPE though so nevermind.


----------



## Kimir

He has the kingpin card, not the regular classy if I'm not wrong.


----------



## MadHatter5045

I looked at his GPU-Z and right you are so nevermind on my previous statement.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I know most of the cards I got had the voltage + switches on the back, in the on position. save for the one low asic +100 card

evga should really have better controll on this card.

on precision X 15 you only get gpu v from +0 to +75, fan, gpu mhz ,and ram mhz,

its weird because the first time I had it installed I had near complete controll of gpuv I thought you guys were trippin I had it set to 1100 and I think thats what got me to 120+ on that low ASIC card

I am gonna swap the "dead" card in and pray that it was just a windows setting

well thats a relief I am on it now

It must have had to do with the SLI


----------



## Haas360

Do you guys know where to get another Classy 780 But with the hydro copper water block.

I want to SLI my card and it seems that the ti version is the only one still out there. EVGA has the card in stock but its air cooled, and I cant find the waterblock that will fit the classys. Anyone know where one might be that I overlooked?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/sky+diver+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0
#26


----------



## DeXel

EK has a block for Classified 780s (fits all 3 of them).

Do you already have 1 Hydrocopper, so you want another to match? It's a mediocre block.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/sky+diver+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.0
> #26


Well done!


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> EK has a block for Classified 780s (fits all 3 of them).
> 
> Do you already have 1 Hydrocopper, so you want another to match? It's a mediocre block.


Oh really? Yea I have a current hydro copper and want to sli. My temps range from 30 something idle and 40 something load while overclocked. Its in a loop with a 4930k @ 4.5ghz and 120mm x 5 rad space.

The EK dont cover the whole card, I dont like that kind of waterblock







I really liked my XSPC block I had on my 670ftw but couldnt find one for classy 780

EDIT: so this wont fit?

http://www.xs-pc.com/waterblocks-gpu/razor-gtx-titan-780-780ti


----------



## DeXel

No it won't. There are only 2 blocks for these cards. One from Swiftech and other from EK. Classified has completely redesigned PCB compared to reference 780s.

Hydrocopper doesn't cool VRM very well.


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> No it won't. There are only 2 blocks for these cards. One from Swiftech and other from EK. Classified has completely redesigned PCB compared to reference 780s.
> 
> Hydrocopper doesn't cool VRM very well.


Hmm so now the question is , should I SLI or just get the new 800 series coming out and sell my 780? I need something beastly to run 1440p at 120fps for 120hz

I cant find the swiftech one, but this one does look sweet!! http://www.swiftech.com/KOMODO-NV-LE.aspx


----------



## DeXel

Hydrocopper is made by Swiftech...

That one is also for reference 780s.


----------



## JLMS2010

Anybody have any issues with the skyn3tv2 bios for the 780 Ti classys? I flashed that bios over the LN2 bios. Every time I try to enable SLI it freezes and crashes. If I switch to the stock bios I can enable disable without any issues. I've tried to flash and reflash them. ? Any ideas?


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Anybody have any issues with the skyn3tv2 bios for the 780 Ti classys? I flashed that bios over the LN2 bios. Every time I try to enable SLI it freezes and crashes. If I switch to the stock bios I can enable disable without any issues. I've tried to flash and reflash them. ? Any ideas?


stupid question but i gotta ask it. Are they both flashed?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Anybody have any issues with the skyn3tv2 bios for the 780 Ti classys? I flashed that bios over the LN2 bios. Every time I try to enable SLI it freezes and crashes. If I switch to the stock bios I can enable disable without any issues. I've tried to flash and reflash them. ? Any ideas?


I had it.

I had to do it at boot. I'd black screen then reboot and be in sli.

No idea why. On Win7 x64 ultimate


----------



## renji1337

Is it gonna be worthwhile to sell my 780 classifieds to get some 880's?


----------



## phynce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Anybody have any issues with the skyn3tv2 bios for the 780 Ti classys? I flashed that bios over the LN2 bios. Every time I try to enable SLI it freezes and crashes. If I switch to the stock bios I can enable disable without any issues. I've tried to flash and reflash them. ? Any ideas?


I also had this issue and asked about it, seems to be common. Selveral others have also posted about it. Not exactly a big help but I can say it's the BIOS not your setup.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Is it gonna be worthwhile to sell my 780 classifieds to get some 880's?


It will be when the "performance" editions of the 880 come out..

Come on we all know this


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I know most of the cards I got had the voltage + switches on the back, in the on position. save for the one low asic +100 card
> 
> *evga should really have better controll on this card.*
> 
> on precision X 15 you only get gpu v from +0 to +75, fan, gpu mhz ,and ram mhz,
> 
> its weird because the first time I had it installed I had near complete controll of gpuv I thought you guys were trippin I had it set to 1100 and I think thats what got me to 120+ on that low ASIC card
> 
> I am gonna swap the "dead" card in and pray that it was just a windows setting
> 
> well thats a relief I am on it now
> 
> It must have had to do with the SLI


wat?
You have all the control you possibly need for those classy and KPE, use the classy tool or an evbot for voltages control when benching.
You might want to go over the specific thread for the KPE btw.


----------



## traxtech

Sitting here playing Battlefield 4, card running stock clocks, stock voltage. Boom.. same thing that happens to my last card (lines everywhere, can't play games, cant even use 1080P)

Im never buying another EVGA card again, this is a complete joke


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> stupid question but i gotta ask it. Are they both flashed?


Yep.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I had it.
> 
> I had to do it at boot. I'd black screen then reboot and be in sli.
> 
> No idea why. On Win7 x64 ultimate


Yeah, that's exactly what happens. Ok thanks, I'll give that a shot!


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Sitting here playing *Battlefield 4*, card running stock clocks, stock voltage. Boom.. same thing that happens to my last card (lines everywhere, can't play games, cant even use 1080P)
> 
> Im never buying another EVGA card again, this is a complete joke


Ever thought Battlefield 4 might be the issue and not your hardware







? Say "No" to poor coding.

Edit because I'm not trying to be a jerk: What makes you say that it's the video card and not another component causing the problem. It sounds like you've had 2 cards and both have produced the same result with the same parameters. Could anything else be causing them both to behave this way. It could be a hangup with another hardware component that's causing the card to freak out.

My bets are placed on it being a software bug though. To my knowledge BF4 is still not a completely finished/functional product and so any and all hardships should just be expected (paid beta).


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Sitting here playing Battlefield 4, card running stock clocks, stock voltage. Boom.. same thing that happens to my last card (lines everywhere, can't play games, cant even use 1080P)
> 
> Im never buying another EVGA card again, this is a complete joke


What Bios are you running? Did you try switching BIOS or anything. How often, if at all, do you overclock and how far?


----------



## traxtech

This is where it gets interesting. The RMA card i received was put in a seperate computer as i was loaning my old one to my brother.

The only thing i ever did to the card was update to the XTI bios (which is the same as the official evga one) and thats about it, no real overclocking as it was artifacting on me out of the box if i even touched the core to +13, upgraded the bios and it still did it.

Thinking voltage was the cause of my last card i never even bothered downloading the classified voltage tool this time around and unfortunately got the same result in the end.

Maybe i am just hella unlucky.. and yes i tested both bios's and its the same thing. I'll upload a picture in a moment

Edit: Pic below, yes this persists in every way shape and form with the card installed, the card is useless and i am applying for ANOTHER RMA if i can get the website to stop timing out on me when i submit it



Back to my trusty GT430


----------



## twiz0r0r

Sorry to hear this my friend. This is exactly what happened to my first classy after 2 weeks


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> This is where it gets interesting. The RMA card i received was put in a seperate computer as i was loaning my old one to my brother.
> 
> The only thing i ever did to the card was update to the XTI bios (which is the same as the official evga one) and thats about it, no real overclocking as it was artifacting on me out of the box if i even touched the core to +13, upgraded the bios and it still did it.
> 
> Thinking voltage was the cause of my last card i never even bothered downloading the classified voltage tool this time around and unfortunately got the same result in the end.
> 
> Maybe i am just hella unlucky.. and yes i tested both bios's and its the same thing. I'll upload a picture in a moment
> 
> Edit: Pic below, yes this persists in every way shape and form with the card installed, the card is useless and i am applying for ANOTHER RMA if i can get the website to stop timing out on me when i submit it
> 
> 
> 
> Back to my trusty GT430


That is terrible!

However, EVGA has one of the best customer service records around - contact them (especially Jacob) and they will help you out.

I too had to RMA my cards and they were duds - artifacting, black screen, 0x116 BSODs, crashing at stock clocks/volts etc.

EVGA will handle the situation well.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I get stuff like that from memory issues

or I had that when I had the wrong cable going to my TV
when I unplugged and put the cable back in it worked fine. It had to do hdmi to dvi for multiscreen setup and it didn't like the adapter I had

just some suggestions


----------



## DeXel

Could it be just a bad cable?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I mean that's almost exactly what it looked like when I had a cable issue. It's not something you usually check either so..

like I said just something to try.

probably not now that I think about it.. I mean it wouldn't be throwing up safe mode would it?

I've seen memory do that~!


----------



## DeXel

Oh sorry, that question was for traxtech. I had that issue once because of a bad cable long time ago.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phynce*
> 
> I also had this issue and asked about it, seems to be common. Selveral others have also posted about it. Not exactly a big help but I can say it's the BIOS not your setup.


Yep, it must be a bios issue.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Oh sorry, that question was for traxtech. I had that issue once because of a bad cable long time ago.


I wish it was the cable, but i've been using the same cable for the past 5 years with no dramas on all cards.

I would also add you could actually smell a burn smell once it happened too, gg.

Still waiting on a reply from EVGA


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I mean that's almost exactly what it looked like when I had a cable issue. It's not something you usually check either so..
> 
> like I said just something to try.
> 
> probably not now that I think about it.. I mean it wouldn't be throwing up safe mode would it?
> 
> I've seen memory do that~!


Someone else on here also said it was related to a bad memory chip when mine was being discussed


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> Someone else on here also said it was related to a bad memory chip when mine was being discussed


well Reason I bring it up is because it looks VERY similar to the artifacting that I have seen when I am at a super high frequency that causes the PC to post but crash shorty after


----------



## pad117

Hi! I'm new here, haven't long bought a 780 Classified. Looking to do some overclocking on this bad boy! But I'm getting artifacts even with just a 60mhz OC







Hopefully somebody here can help me out? Or maybe I just have a bad overclocker. Either way, any help would be lovely! Here's my validation link. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8kmku/


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pad117*
> 
> Hi! I'm new here, haven't long bought a 780 Classified. Looking to do some overclocking on this bad boy! But I'm getting artifacts even with just a 60mhz OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully somebody here can help me out? Or maybe I just have a bad overclocker. Either way, any help would be lovely! Here's my validation link. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8kmku/


I have to ask....did you raise your voltage at all when you overclocked?


----------



## pad117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> I have to ask....did you raise your voltage at all when you overclocked?


Yeah, I tried on all three default settings, starting with the lowest obv. I thought that maybe it just wasn't getting enough juice, so I ramped it up, with the same results. Which is why I'm thinking that if I can get higher voltages with a custom bios etc, I might get more stable, higher OCs. I'm fairly new to the GPU OCing though so any help on the matter would be very much appreciated.


----------



## twiz0r0r

I would definitely flash a custom bios. Make sure you do it on ln2 bios. I use skynet Rev 4 and works great.

Let us know what happens


----------



## pad117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> I would definitely flash a custom bios. Make sure you do it on ln2 bios. I use skynet Rev 4 and works great.
> 
> Let us know what happens


I've flashed the bios, and that worked fine! What sort of safe numbers were you able to get with your card while using this bios? And at what voltage? (I just want something to go by







)


----------



## twiz0r0r

I fold at 1300. I run at 1.2625.
I am under water. Highest template I have seen is 55 while folding and playing csgo on 1440p


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I dont know how stable mine was for everyday, but it passed Fire Strike Extreme at 1380 with 1.21 volts.


----------



## AlienDemigod

Ok. So I just got my brand spankin new 780ti classy today. All seems to be working great. So far I have only changed the fan curve with precision x v4.2..1 and made it a little more aggressive. I have already downloaded the custom bios and tools etc. I know how to use nv flash and Im not a noob. but before I start tinkering I really just want to get a feel for my new card. What kind of out of the box numbers should I be seeing? Right now testing with 3dmark11 to check temps and clocks etc, I am seeing a max boost of 1150/1750. a max gpu temp of 71c, a max vrm temp of 71c as well ,max VDDC 1.170V, a 3dmark11 score of P14820, gpu-z is reporting a max tdp of 103.7 despite not having changed the settings in precision. I have noticed a couple wonky readings in gpu-z after different benchmark runs. LIke gpu-z displaying the max vrm temp as 71c on one run then showing 160c the next run, which is the Fahrenheit equivalent of 71c. I also noticed a similar anomaly with the vddc max reading after a benchmark showing 9.xxx which is obviously not correct. Does everything look pretty normal and should I be concerned with gpu-z anomalous readings?

Specs: z97hero, 4790k-4.6,evga 750w G2, 16GB1866,h440case


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlienDemigod*
> 
> Ok. So I just got my brand spankin new 780ti classy today. All seems to be working great. So far I have only changed the fan curve with precision x v4.2..1 and made it a little more aggressive. I have already downloaded the custom bios and tools etc. I know how to use nv flash and Im not a noob. but before I start tinkering I really just want to get a feel for my new card. What kind of out of the box numbers should I be seeing? Right now testing with 3dmark11 to check temps and clocks etc, I am seeing a max boost of 1150/1750. a max gpu temp of 71c, a max vrm temp of 71c as well ,max VDDC 1.170V, a 3dmark11 score of P14820, gpu-z is reporting a max tdp of 103.7 despite not having changed the settings in precision. I have noticed a couple wonky readings in gpu-z after different benchmark runs. LIke gpu-z displaying the max vrm temp as 71c on one run then showing 160c the next run, which is the Fahrenheit equivalent of 71c. I also noticed a similar anomaly with the vddc max reading after a benchmark showing 9.xxx which is obviously not correct. Does everything look pretty normal and should I be concerned with gpu-z anomalous readings?
> 
> Specs: z97hero, 4790k-4.6,evga 750w G2, 16GB1866,h440case


Stock numbers don't matter much, especially for the GTX-780 Ti Classified.

71C is ~ 160F btw.

Grade school maaf brah!









*F = (9/5)*C + 32*


----------



## AlienDemigod

I already noted in my original post that 160 was the Fahrenheit equivalent of 71c. Please focus on your reading brah. anyways I was just curious whether these baseline "STOCK"







numbers looked pretty normal and if I should be concerned with gpuz occasionally displaying incorrect readings.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

what switches on the back do I flip for increased core voltage?

my one low asic card is holding my 89.9% card back. considering rebinning the rest of my cards..

UGH I just had it pass firestrike extreme with +200mhz on afterburner then i switched to 250 and it crashed. and then I switched sli off and now its poop again!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> what switches on the back do I flip for increased core voltage?
> 
> my one low asic card is holding my 89.9% card back. considering rebinning the rest of my cards..


each switch will add 50mv. Default one comes already switched on. Both on will add 100mv.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

well one of my cards doesn't have any of the switches on so I am trying to figure out which one I need to bump. I read it somewhere which went where but I haven't been able to figure it out since


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> each switch will add 50mv. Default one comes already switched on. Both on will add 100mv.


25mV each, 50 total.

This is also just for the 780Ti KPE, not the regular Classified in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

well from what I remember was one was 25 and one was 50

whatever its one first page.. again./. >.<

but one card everything is off.. I am sorta worried now


----------



## strong island 1

oh ya you guys are right. don't know why i thought 50 each. i think maybe the 580 lightning I am playing with is 50 each and I got confused. sorry


----------



## VSG

Oh I didn't know the 580 Lightning had +50 mV switches. That's pretty cool!

A picture of the switches was recently posted in the KPE thread. I will try to find it and post it here too for reference.


----------



## Nark96

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3760947 that's the score I got with Firestrike :/ 4790K @ 4.7GHz, GTX 780 Classy +100 Core, + 130 Memory Power Limit 110% Is the score I got low?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

bout what I got


----------



## eliteone

for those guys out there that are able to push to the +338 offset what voltage did you need? I'm just curious, as 1.3725 seems high. Temps are under 50c though







but just barely


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliteone*
> 
> for those guys out there that are able to push to the +338 offset what voltage did you need? I'm just curious, as 1.3725 seems high. Temps are under 50c though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but just barely


what is that for total clock? +338 would be different depending on the bios....


----------



## eliteone

I suppose you're right twiz0r0r, total clock is 1411, with sky's rev 2 bios boost disabled of course


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliteone*
> 
> I suppose you're right twiz0r0r, total clock is 1411, with sky's rev 2 bios boost disabled of course


Ya I wish I could get that high, neither of my cards could be stable Folding or on CS GO at 1398. 1398 seemed to be my limit for everything else. Since I fold all the time I stay at 1307.

Once I actually get the connector to test my voltages on my card I will try to go higher. Are you testing your 1.3725 with a dmm or just going off the voltage tool?

EDIT: Speaking of testing my voltages...does anyone know what pins on the card i should use?


----------



## eliteone

that 1.3725 is just the setting on voltage tool, I wouldn't want to to any gaming or folding at that voltage. A DMM is definitely on my list of things to buy. It will complete a few firestrike extreme, and heaven tests without topping 50c though.


----------



## colforbin

My guess would be that your real volts are north of 1.4.


----------



## eliteone

Yep, that was my thought as well...... I don't want to hang around that voltage too long thats for sure. More of a quick max oc test


----------



## Costas

Yeh - you really want a good DMM to measure the voltage with.

For instance on my 780Ti Classy - @1300Mhz with the Classified Voltage tool set to 1.225v

I actually measure up to 1.310v under heavy load using the relatively fast peak hold function on my Fluke DMM.

So there can be quite a difference...!


----------



## traxtech

Update about my now dead classified.

EVGA support seems to be giving me the run around and are acting like i purposely killed the card =/ not very supporting if you ask me.

Card has been tried in 3 PC's, GPU-z screen shows blank stats (no mem clock or core clock, or bit rate) it is dead.

Is there an EVGA employee on here i can message? I just want a replacement so i can go back to playing games


----------



## funkmetal

Update to my club entry, changed cooling from Stock Cooling to EK Water Block

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=adchs


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Update about my now dead classified.
> 
> EVGA support seems to be giving me the run around and are acting like i purposely killed the card =/ not very supporting if you ask me.
> 
> Card has been tried in 3 PC's, GPU-z screen shows blank stats (no mem clock or core clock, or bit rate) it is dead.
> 
> Is there an EVGA employee on here i can message? I just want a replacement so i can go back to playing games


You should try getting a hold of @EVGA-JacobF.

As just a little advice I would avoid the "they're giving me the run around" or "i'm never buying an EVGA product ever again" approaches, I don't think that ever ends well for anyone on either side. Golden Rule and all that.


----------



## traxtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> You should try getting a hold of @EVGA-JacobF.
> 
> As just a little advice I would avoid the "they're giving me the run around" or "i'm never buying an EVGA product ever again" approaches, I don't think that ever ends well for anyone on either side. Golden Rule and all that.


I understand that, it was more frustration talking.

It's just annoying when i try to tell them whats going on, and i get 3 responses asking me to use it in another computer when i have.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

That's not true I told newegg I wasn't doing business with them any longer and they did what I wanted them to do after wading thru enough crap

It seems like the more you spend somewhere the worse they treat you though. As far as customer service goes.

If you tell them that you feel like you have been jumping through hoops for no reason and you are getting fed up with the lack of service you are getting, and you are considering abandoning their company, they will usually do something more, or transfer you to someone who can.

Try and make sure you talk to a supervisor or something though. Supervisors have more power and are usually not as big of pains


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> I understand that, it was more frustration talking.
> 
> It's just annoying when i try to tell them whats going on, and i get 3 responses asking me to use it in another computer when i have.


I know what you mean









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> That's not true I told newegg I wasn't doing business with them any longer and they did what I wanted them to do after wading thru enough crap
> 
> It seems like the more you spend somewhere the worse they treat you though. As far as customer service goes.


On the flip side I've had to deal with Asus RMA twice in all my years of building and both times I went at it as "I like your product and I'd buy from you again, how can we fix this situation?" and never had the horrors others have reported. Both times in fact a cross ship was offered to me without my having to ask.

Maybe I'm just lucky though.

Edit: I will say anytime I've dealt with anyone's CS through a "live chat" option it's always a frustrating waste of my time.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

For the people with 780 classifieds, how does this Fire Strike Extreme score compare to yours?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3769887?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> For the people with 780 classifieds, how does this Fire Strike Extreme score compare to yours?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3769887?


that's a nice score. what voltage and temps were you at. The samsung memory on those cards are really great. You might be able to squeeze a bit more out.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> that's a nice score. what voltage and temps were you at. The samsung memory on those cards are really great. You might be able to squeeze a bit more out.


I'm using the skynet rev 4 bios. It was at 1.21 volts, and I believe the temps never exceeded 35 degrees Celsius. The highest clock I've managed to get was 1380, and I've never pushed more than 1.21 through it. I'm sure it can do more.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I'm using the skynet rev 4 bios. It was at 1.21 volts, and I believe the temps never exceeded 35 degrees Celsius. The highest clock I've managed to get was 1380, and I've never pushed more than 1.21 through it. I'm sure it can do more.


wow on stock voltage that is great. You have a really nice card there. Samsungs don't respond that great to added voltage but I'm sure you could probably get to 7000mhz. That is an amazing core you have also. 1380 at 1.2v is really insane.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> I know what you mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the flip side I've had to deal with Asus RMA twice in all my years of building and both times I went at it as "I like your product and I'd buy from you again, how can we fix this situation?" and never had the horrors others have reported. Both times in fact a cross ship was offered to me without my having to ask.
> 
> Maybe I'm just lucky though.
> 
> Edit: I will say anytime I've dealt with anyone's CS through a "live chat" option it's always a frustrating waste of my time.


Don't get me started with asus's RMA service, I have a RIVE that still has a sound issue.
It was sent in with 3 pretty hardcore issues and only one was fixed. I requested an advanced rma because I was told to and they sent me back my same limped board

atleast one of the secondary dimms are dead as far as I can tell, sound is dead, one of the cpu power inputs isn't on quite right.

I loved asus untill I had to rma something through them..
and this is all on a rampage 4 extreme, their best board, you think you'd get better customer service when you buy their best product.


----------



## nickolp1974

just thought i'd share this,
just sold my Ti classy which did around 1400 on the core and wanted some more fps for a swift so i bought 2 used 780 classy's which did around 1300 on air, there now under water, one maxes at 1416/2027 and the other?? take a look!!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2578807


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/Tfs1_zps6404e630.png.html



and in my rig


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/SAM_2407_zps0bd485af.jpg.html

http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/SAM_2411_zps728c8910.jpg.html



not bad eh!!


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> For the people with 780 classifieds, how does this Fire Strike Extreme score compare to yours?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3769887?


Mine









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2578823


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







this card is unreal, still not getting artifacts at those clocks but i'm at my comfatable limit of 1.4v, need to get my chiller ordered oh yeah and another psu as i'm triggering ocp with both cards at max clocks and i'm on a superflower 1200w plat.


----------



## VSG

Wow that's an amazing card. One of the best 780s I have seen!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2578823
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this card is unreal, still not getting artifacts at those clocks but i'm at my comfatable limit of 1.4v, need to get my chiller ordered oh yeah and another psu as i'm triggering ocp with both cards at max clocks and i'm on a superflower 1200w plat.


Dang, not bad at all. I though mine was decent. That makes me wonder how much higher I could push mine. How hot does that get, and 1.4volts?


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Wow that's an amazing card. One of the best 780s I have seen!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Dang, not bad at all. I though mine was decent. That makes me wonder how much higher I could push mine.


yeah got lucky







currently best watercooled 780 on the BOT

FYI this card asic is 89% and other is 93%

also the good one is quiet as a mouse even at those clocks and the other squeals like a pig!!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Hey @nickolp,

Are you using the classified tool to set it at 1.4 volts?


----------



## nickolp1974

yes, not sure of actual, no doubt much higher!!


----------



## twiz0r0r

I wouldn't go that high without a dmm. I agree with colforbin, your voltages are probably decently higher. I don't go above 1.26225 personally until I can test mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> yes, not sure of actual, no doubt much higher!!


Hopefully it lives then.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> yes, not sure of actual, no doubt much higher!!


wow that is a really amazing card. the 780 classy's are one of my favorite cards of all time. amazing cards.

The 780 classy actually stays much closer to what you set in the classy tool compared to the ti classy or kingpin. 1.4v is probably right around 1.425v. depending on pwm setting.


----------



## nickolp1974

Pwm was set at 508hz, its the first card i have had that just keeps scaling with no artifact in sight, kinda makes you greedy when a cards like that you just wanna keep going!! But that sadly is it until i get some chilled water running through its veins!!


----------



## one80

What skynet BIOS are people recommending for a 780ti Classified?


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> What skynet BIOS are people recommending for a 780ti Classified?


EVGA 780 Ti Classified skyn3t bios rev.2 (evga official fix bios rev.)


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> EVGA 780 Ti Classified skyn3t bios rev.2 (evga official fix bios rev.)


I've been having issues enabling SLI with that bios. Apparently others are as well.


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> I've been having issues enabling SLI with that bios. Apparently others are as well.


i have only one card


----------



## JottaD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> I've been having issues enabling SLI with that bios. Apparently others are as well.


me 2 I try to update the driver and then I try to enable the SLI and got BS I have to restore the SO with the previous driver


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> I've been having issues enabling SLI with that bios. Apparently others are as well.


I think it is a common issue.

Work around is to switch and boot with stock bios, enable SLI then shudown and switch back to Skyn3t bios and reboot.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> I think it is a common issue.
> 
> Work around is to switch and boot with stock bios, enable SLI then shudown and switch back to Skyn3t bios and reboot.


Yeah, that seems to be the only way it'll work for me. Lol


----------



## twiz0r0r

well it would be nice if I got more than one mission a week, then maybe I could get there too lol


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I dunno I gave up on the custom bios. I couldn't get no love with SLI


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I dunno I gave up on the custom bios. I couldn't get no love with SLI










After all that you spent I wouldn't give up on anything


----------



## tatmMRKIV

well.. I am waiting for waterblocks or ln2 pots.. whichever shows up first... I don't want to kill a card with high voltage.
3 are going back and then I am snagging 2 off amazon

I dunno I may have to wait on watercooling if frozen's stock of redharbinger desks get too low...

and I think that bios/voltage tool straight up nerfed my card... I might send it back, if I can find the free watchdogs they came with... otherwise I am eating 180$ supposedly

only one card will run anything anymore and I am having hella issues with skydiver I honestly might not even buy waterblocks and wait for 880s

I have enough ram and processors to play with at the moment also without having to worry about haphazardly making some setting blow my 800$ gpus.
that and I have a single 60hz 1080p monitor right now so I have absolutely no benefit from overclocking in games...


----------



## MadHatter5045

Reading all that makes me a little sad...


----------



## AlienDemigod

780ti classy. I successfully flashed snv2biosBD version over my ln2 bios. My problem is my TDP wont go past 50% now when benchmarking with heaven or furmark. I tried moving the tdp slider in precion x and reinstalled my drivers but had no luck. I flashed back to stock and getting 102 tdp in furmark. What am I missing?

I tried the skyn3tv2BE edition as well, then ran furmark it showed 80%TDP. So I install precision X set my sliders, set the voltage, then ran furmark, and get 46% TDP. So reset my precision x setting and voltage, uninstalled precison X then ran furmark again, I get 46% TDP. What in the world.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlienDemigod*
> 
> 780ti classy. I successfully flashed snv2biosBD version over my ln2 bios. My problem is my TDP wont go past 50% now when benchmarking with heaven or furmark. I tried moving the tdp slider in precion x and reinstalled my drivers but had no luck. I flashed back to stock and getting 102 tdp in furmark. What am I missing?
> 
> I tried the skyn3tv2BE edition as well, then ran furmark it showed 80%TDP. So I install precision X set my sliders, set the voltage, then ran furmark, and get 46% TDP. So reset my precision x setting and voltage, uninstalled precison X then ran furmark again, I get 46% TDP. What in the world.


Nothing wrong there, your TDP is a percentage!! The wattage draw has now increased with the modded bios and considerably so, your unlikely to ever reach max TDP now









Cant remember the exact numbers,
Normal bios 450w maxed out = 100% TDP
Modded bios 900w same settings as above = 50% TDP


----------



## AlienDemigod

Well don't I feel silly. lol. well thank you so very much.


----------



## trombman

Hey guys and gals.
Has anyone with a evga gtx 780 classified run sky diver lately?
If you have, please let me know if you get a freeze with music still playing when she (sky diver) enters the cave during the demo. This happens to me rarely, but happens approximately once every 8 consecutive runs.
I have tried default factory clocks of 1150 and 1.1625 volts and it still occurs during the same spot.
Also, if you have a evga gtx 780 ti classified, please let me know.
I am currently running the skynet revision 4 bios, running NVidia driver 340.52 WHQL (latest version), using the classified tool for voltage, and using msi afterburner (latest version) and RTSS(Riva tuner statistic server) to monitor temps and clock values.
Here is the thread I started http://www.overclock.net/t/1507248/3dmark-demo-skydiver-not-responding-with-evga-gtx-780-classified
Thank you for your help


----------



## Doubleugee

Hey Guys, Yesterday my second classy arrived and I must say it is a very nice view in my PC case  Two of these bad-boys running. Now my SLI experience has started I have some points of wondering:

1. Is it wise to activate SLI in the NVidia settings? or is it the best to disable SLI and have Physix done by the second card?

2. My new card runs 10 degrees celcius cooler than my first card (mostly around 74 vs 64). My first card is in the top PCIE slot. GPU-Z reports that one card is running PCIE v3.0 and the other card is running 1.1?? I have Asrock z77 extreme 4 mobo (sli compatible). Is this holding down the performance?

3. My Unigine Vallye score is 4150, With one card this was arond 3200. In my opinion this should be higher, or am I missing something?

4. I have done a little OC on both cards with PrecisionX (not the latest version, because it is not available anymore for download, anyone?). Both run 1262 on the core, no memory OC. What I have noticed during load (benchmarking, gaming) is dat the primary card immediately jumps to that 1262, the second card fluctuates and is not always fully utilized (when benchmarking gaming, mainly BF4, everything on ultra, 4x msaa, HBAO). I have the 2nd revision of the skynet bios (from this site) installed on both cards, the newest WHQL drivers, 340.52. I have the feeling that I am not getting my max FPS (95 - 140) in BF4 with this two way sli. Is this normal? With my first gti 780 ti classy I managed to get about 90-120 fps in BF4). So i think something is not completely well configured or setup. So guys, do you have any tips or tricks to get a stable 130-150 fps). By the way both cards are on the air cooler they came up with.

Quiet a story ha. 

I hope someone can give me some answers.


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubleugee*
> 
> Hey Guys, Yesterday my second classy arrived and I must say it is a very nice view in my PC case  Two of these bad-boys running. Now my SLI experience has started I have some points of wondering:
> 
> 1. Is it wise to activate SLI in the NVidia settings? or is it the best to disable SLI and have Physix done by the second card?
> 
> 2. My new card runs 10 degrees celcius cooler than my first card (mostly around 74 vs 64). My first card is in the top PCIE slot. GPU-Z reports that one card is running PCIE v3.0 and the other card is running 1.1?? I have Asrock z77 extreme 4 mobo (sli compatible). Is this holding down the performance?
> 
> 3. My Unigine Vallye score is 4150, With one card this was arond 3200. In my opinion this should be higher, or am I missing something?
> 
> 4. I have done a little OC on both cards with PrecisionX (not the latest version, because it is not available anymore for download, anyone?). Both run 1262 on the core, no memory OC. What I have noticed during load (benchmarking, gaming) is dat the primary card immediately jumps to that 1262, the second card fluctuates and is not always fully utilized (when benchmarking gaming, mainly BF4, everything on ultra, 4x msaa, HBAO). I have the 2nd revision of the skynet bios (from this site) installed on both cards, the newest WHQL drivers, 340.52. I have the feeling that I am not getting my max FPS (95 - 140) in BF4 with this two way sli. Is this normal? With my first gti 780 ti classy I managed to get about 90-120 fps in BF4). So i think something is not completely well configured or setup. So guys, do you have any tips or tricks to get a stable 130-150 fps). By the way both cards are on the air cooler they came up with.
> 
> Quiet a story ha.
> 
> I hope someone can give me some answers.


1.activate SLI
2.no it not and temperature difference is normal
3.sli scaling is not perfect but I'm not sure of your results
4.v-sync or any fps limiter ?


----------



## Doubleugee

Hi ozyo,

tanx for answering.

1. I already have the sli enabled, so that's good.
2. ok,
3. I have read that, but my fps is not that good and stable.
4. I turned v-sync explicitly off in the nvidia configuration settings. In the BF4 settings application I have set the max fps to 200 (this is the default value).

Can it be that my PSU is not heavy enough?

My rig:
- CPU I5 3570K on 4.2 GHz
- Corsair RM1000 psu
- 2 classifieds in OC
- 5 extra cooling fans in the case. (2 in front, two in the back and 1 on the sidepanel to provide the gpu's some extra air.

May be the RM1000 is the bottleneck.....


----------



## Doubleugee

I just read this post: http://forums.evga.com/IMPULSE-but-loving-EVGA-780-Ti-Classified-SLI-m2124866.aspx

This person states that SLI is not working well with a custom bios on this kind of GPU? Anyone can confirm this?


----------



## Samtheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubleugee*
> 
> Hey Guys, Yesterday my second classy arrived and I must say it is a very nice view in my PC case  Two of these bad-boys running. Now my SLI experience has started I have some points of wondering:
> 
> 1. Is it wise to activate SLI in the NVidia settings? or is it the best to disable SLI and have Physix done by the second card?
> 
> 2. My new card runs 10 degrees celcius cooler than my first card (mostly around 74 vs 64). My first card is in the top PCIE slot. GPU-Z reports that one card is running PCIE v3.0 and the other card is running 1.1?? I have Asrock z77 extreme 4 mobo (sli compatible). Is this holding down the performance?
> 
> 3. My Unigine Vallye score is 4150, With one card this was arond 3200. In my opinion this should be higher, or am I missing something?
> 
> 4. I have done a little OC on both cards with PrecisionX (not the latest version, because it is not available anymore for download, anyone?). Both run 1262 on the core, no memory OC. What I have noticed during load (benchmarking, gaming) is dat the primary card immediately jumps to that 1262, the second card fluctuates and is not always fully utilized (when benchmarking gaming, mainly BF4, everything on ultra, 4x msaa, HBAO). I have the 2nd revision of the skynet bios (from this site) installed on both cards, the newest WHQL drivers, 340.52. I have the feeling that I am not getting my max FPS (95 - 140) in BF4 with this two way sli. Is this normal? With my first gti 780 ti classy I managed to get about 90-120 fps in BF4). So i think something is not completely well configured or setup. So guys, do you have any tips or tricks to get a stable 130-150 fps). By the way both cards are on the air cooler they came up with.
> 
> Quiet a story ha.
> 
> I hope someone can give me some answers.


1. Yes Activate SLI, and set Physics to Auto-Select. Physx doesn't take much, Infact some people use a $99 GT/GTX 650 card(almost any Nvidia gpu will work as long as its not too old), and set that as their dedicated Physx card (or do you have older GPU sitting around use this) and leave the other 2 cards as dedicated SLI.
2. No it won't effect performance. The slot 1 card is hotter because of less air flow most likely. You should be fine.
3. You aren't going to get double performance with Unigine, there will be some diminishing returns. I have Tri-Sli and I certainly dont get a 9600 score, Mines in the 5000's.
4. Can your monitor even show 130-150fps? Most likly I'm assuming your refresh rate is 60Hz and can't displaying anything about 60fps, at best you have 144hz, at which I'd still say anything above 60fps is all you will ever need. Other than that I do not have much further information to answer this question. I do know if you are going to get much of a OC you need water cooling. Getting 1262 on AIR is awesome, with my Triple-SLI configuration on a pretty heavy duty custom water loop, the best I can get my 3 cards to do synced, is 1255Mhz.


----------



## Doubleugee

Hi Samtheman,

Tanx for your answers My monitor is an XL2411T from Benq (144hz). So I want a stable 144 fps. I recognized that setting lower video settings (from Ultra to High) does not effect the FPS at all? That is strange to me.

How do you think about the custom BIOS and SLI not working so well? As i mentioned in my former post?


----------



## jonie

Yeaaaah my second 780ti classy arrived









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=n5ugg
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=mdmhu.

Everything works perfect... only I need a monitor G-sync or any of 144hz. I also have the problem of the custom bios and enable SLi, but I'm going to try what it says a colleague a few post back.


----------



## trombman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trombman*
> 
> Hey guys and gals.
> Has anyone with a evga gtx 780 classified run sky diver lately?
> If you have, please let me know if you get a freeze with music still playing when she (sky diver) enters the cave during the demo. This happens to me rarely, but happens approximately once every 8 consecutive runs.
> I have tried default factory clocks of 1150 and 1.1625 volts and it still occurs during the same spot.
> Also, if you have a evga gtx 780 ti classified, please let me know.
> I am currently running the skynet revision 4 bios, running NVidia driver 340.52 WHQL (latest version), using the classified tool for voltage, and using msi afterburner (latest version) and RTSS(Riva tuner statistic server) to monitor temps and clock values.
> Here is the thread I started http://www.overclock.net/t/1507248/3dmark-demo-skydiver-not-responding-with-evga-gtx-780-classified
> Thank you for your help


Anyone have the same issue quoted above? Just ran the test today and got the same freeze at the same place with the cards core underclocked to 1110 using the revision 4 skynet bios. It happened on the 14th consecutive run. Know I'm wondering if its the card or if its a program bug. I'm starting to think its the latter.


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trombman*
> 
> Anyone have the same issue quoted above? Just ran the test today and got the same freeze at the same place with the cards core underclocked to 1110 using the revision 4 skynet bios. It happened on the 14th consecutive run. Know I'm wondering if its the card or if its a program bug. I'm starting to think its the latter.


I think its bug i also got it with 780 ti


----------



## trombman

Thanks for your input + rep
I've reported this to future mark. Unfortunately there response is, "turn your clocks down."
Would you kindly report this also. I also created a thread linked here http://www.overclock.net/t/1507248/3dmark-demo-skydiver-not-responding-with-evga-gtx-780-classified
Its a issue with the amd r9 290 too.


----------



## ozyo

sorry I cant my card in coma now and im waiting for new capacitors to wake him up


----------



## Baasha

My new GTX-780 Ti Classifieds clock to 1289Mhz on stock voltage!









LOVE IT!

Still have to try the BIOS to go for 1400Mhz!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trombman*
> 
> Anyone have the same issue quoted above? Just ran the test today and got the same freeze at the same place with the cards core underclocked to 1110 using the revision 4 skynet bios. It happened on the 14th consecutive run. Know I'm wondering if its the card or if its a program bug. I'm starting to think its the latter.


if your issue is the same the one stated here, then it's probably the driver....

http://www.futuremark.com/pressreleases/3dmark-sky-diver-has-landed

I've been sticking to 335 since the unigine valley artifacts came out with newer driver release...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

OK yeah I ran Firestrike and firestrike extreme at some ridiculous mhz with stock v parameters and was artifacting but running but havent been able to do it again since...

but i crashed out on skydiver is the point.


----------



## trombman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> if your issue is the same the one stated here, then it's probably the driver....
> 
> http://www.futuremark.com/pressreleases/3dmark-sky-diver-has-landed
> 
> I've been sticking to 335 since the unigine valley artifacts came out with newer driver release...


No. The issue described is a black screen with the benchmark still running. For me it stops rendering frames and the music plays in the background until the demo stops. It doesn't go on to the graphics tests, physics, or combined test. Another user with a r9 290 had the same issue, so He simply used alt +f4 for the demo and the tests continue to run as planned. Seems to be a temp fix.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

simple... don't run the demo...
anyways you should be running firestrike on these cards honestly


----------



## Doubleugee

Hi guys, i am now running my two classified ti's on skynet rev 2. Is this the best custom bios?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> simple... don't run the demo...
> anyways you should be running firestrike on these cards honestly


With the new 340.52 driver unigine valley works good again. No artifacts at all, at least not when oc is in voltage range ofc.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I'm talking about 3D mark


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubleugee*
> 
> Hi guys, i am now running my two classified ti's on skynet rev 2. Is this the best custom bios?
> 
> With the new 340.52 driver unigine valley works good again. *No artifacts at all*, at least not when oc is in voltage range ofc.


you might want to check again mate


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubleugee*
> 
> Hi guys, i am now running my two classified ti's on skynet rev 2. Is this the best custom bios?
> With the new 340.52 driver unigine valley works good again. No artifacts at all, at least not when oc is in voltage range ofc.


Yep that's the best BIOS


----------



## Doubleugee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> you might want to check again mate


I did and with the former driver the artifacting was there. With the new driver I did not see any artifacting









Some other questions I that cross my mind:

1. Will my 3570K bottleneck my classifieds SLI setup? I can OC it even further to 4.5 GHz (from 4.2)? I ask this because I have read some posts (if i remember correctly on Tomshardware) that this CPU bottlenecks when to much GPU power is added (my conclusion after reading the info).
2. Or is it my Mobo (Asrock z77 extreme 4? What is the best mobo for the classifieds)?


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubleugee*
> 
> I did and with the former driver the artifacting was there. With the new driver I did not see any artifacting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some other questions I that cross my mind:
> 
> 1. Will my 3570K bottleneck my classifieds SLI setup? I can OC it even further to 4.5 GHz (from 4.2)? I ask this because I have read some posts (if i remember correctly on Tomshardware) that this CPU bottlenecks when to much GPU power is added (my conclusion after reading the info).
> 2. Or is it my Mobo (Asrock z77 extreme 4? What is the best mobo for the classifieds)?


1.no it not and you have to try to know if you can oc cpu to 4.5 or not but I think you can
2.your motherboard is fine


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubleugee*
> 
> I did and with the former driver the artifacting was there. With the new driver I did not see any artifacting


That's lucky







. I wouldn't expect it to last though, Nvidia came right out and said these latest drivers have issues with the Unigine engine


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Doubleugee*
> 
> I did and with the former driver the artifacting was there. With the new driver I did not see any artifacting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I wouldn't expect it to last though, Nvidia came right out and said these latest drivers have issues with the Unigine engine
Click to expand...

I was about to say the same...either lucky or the last driver install didn't clean up so well.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Well this picture is kinda related to the Classy since its in the picture, but I sleeved the GPU cables and I think it turned out well.

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/ian1alcorn/media/IMG_1139_zps90e773d5.jpg.html


----------



## JLMS2010

Here is my latest score @ 1150MHz. Time to crank it up! Lol

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8593832


----------



## omarh2o

*Hey everyone, im new here and have a few questions. I am kind of new to overclocking 6 months now. Here is my setup, everything is pretty much new.

-Corsair 760 T case

-17 4820k @ 4.7 with corsair h110 cooler

-Asus Rampage IV Black edition

-EVGA P2 1200 watt

-2x 780 Ti classified

- Corsair Vengeance 16GB @1866

So my case has pretty good airflow, 3 front intake fans (2 corsair 140mm quite edition and 1 120mm led fan forgot the brand) , 1 120mm bottom intake fan. 1 corsair 140 mm back exhaust fan, and h110 rad as top exhaust in push/pull using 4 corsair 140mm fans.

Ok now to my main concerns. so I flashed both cards using skyn3t rev 2 bios gpu boost off. both cards are oc'ed to
Clock speed- 1200 mem- 7900 and volts to 1.2 and power limit to 150% with evga precision ( it wont let me got to 200%) . both cards are air cooled with a solid fan profile and I understand that the top card always gets hotter but at full load in BF4, Crysis3, heaven, and a few other games, the top card stays around 82C and the bottom around 72C. are these temps normal? and another problem is that I have been getting random crashes and freezing, I am using the latest driver 340.52 WHQL. my top card never goes over 82 so im not sure if its a heat problem or maybe an unstable overclock but I really doubt that. im pretty sure I have a solid overclock but I don't know why the crashes are occurring. my cpu overclock is perfect, ive done plety of tests so I know that its not that. the crashes freeze the game and make the sound of like something disconnected, im not sure if its the driver or my cards.

so are my temps normal/safe for hours of use per day ?

what is causing these crashes?

why cant I change the power limit to 200%?

and any ideas on getting better cooling on air?

Also should I use the classified voltage controller? maybe I need to increase the vram voltage or pwm?
and what is pwm exactly all I really know is it can help stabilize an overclock.

Thanks in advance as I really need some help.

I will update with some pictures later since im at work right now ( bored out of my mind) THANKS*!!


----------



## nickolp1974

A few on here have said that the Rev.2 bios for the 780 is the best one, why is that??


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Well this picture is kinda related to the Classy since its in the picture, but I sleeved the GPU cables and I think it turned out well.
> 
> http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/ian1alcorn/media/IMG_1139_zps90e773d5.jpg.html


That's a great photo and it actually looks fantastic!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> That's a great photo and it actually looks fantastic!










Thanks for the complement


----------



## ganzosrevenge

I want to get either a 780 Classy or a 780 Ti Classy for my current build (obsidian 350d / maximus vii gene / RM850 / 4790K / 16GB DDR3-2400). It will stay air-cooled. How much heat does this card actually throw into the case, and should I modify anything in the case before getting this gpu prepped?

Jason


----------



## tatmMRKIV

ti classy heats up my desk space without the ac on and a cieling fan. so b asically the card is hot enough to change ambient temp in a bench. If you have a case you will need some serious exhaust


----------



## ganzosrevenge

so in a 350D, i'd probably be better off getting a 780 Ti SC with a reference cooler?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

definitely not... TBH you would probably do best getting the cheapest current gen card thats capable of OCing and running the resolution and FPS you need, and use the money you save to buy a watercooling setup for it.

If 780ti is at the top of your budget and you need one to power your monitor/monitors I'd wait a month for the GTX880 which SHOULD be 600 and then with 100$ you can get a aio and gpu adaptor.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> *Hey everyone, im new here and have a few questions. I am kind of new to overclocking 6 months now. Here is my setup, everything is pretty much new.
> 
> -Corsair 760 T case
> 
> -17 4820k @ 4.7 with corsair h110 cooler
> 
> -Asus Rampage IV Black edition
> 
> -EVGA P2 1200 watt
> 
> -2x 780 Ti classified
> 
> - Corsair Vengeance 16GB @1866
> 
> So my case has pretty good airflow, 3 front intake fans (2 corsair 140mm quite edition and 1 120mm led fan forgot the brand) , 1 120mm bottom intake fan. 1 corsair 140 mm back exhaust fan, and h110 rad as top exhaust in push/pull using 4 corsair 140mm fans.
> 
> Ok now to my main concerns. so I flashed both cards using skyn3t rev 2 bios gpu boost off. both cards are oc'ed to
> Clock speed- 1200 mem- 7900 and volts to 1.2 and power limit to 150% with evga precision ( it wont let me got to 200%) . both cards are air cooled with a solid fan profile and I understand that the top card always gets hotter but at full load in BF4, Crysis3, heaven, and a few other games, the top card stays around 82C and the bottom around 72C. are these temps normal? and another problem is that I have been getting random crashes and freezing, I am using the latest driver 340.52 WHQL. my top card never goes over 82 so im not sure if its a heat problem or maybe an unstable overclock but I really doubt that. im pretty sure I have a solid overclock but I don't know why the crashes are occurring. my cpu overclock is perfect, ive done plety of tests so I know that its not that. the crashes freeze the game and make the sound of like something disconnected, im not sure if its the driver or my cards.
> 
> so are my temps normal/safe for hours of use per day ?
> 
> what is causing these crashes?
> 
> why cant I change the power limit to 200%?
> 
> and any ideas on getting better cooling on air?
> 
> Also should I use the classified voltage controller? maybe I need to increase the vram voltage or pwm?
> and what is pwm exactly all I really know is it can help stabilize an overclock.
> 
> Thanks in advance as I really need some help.
> 
> I will update with some pictures later since im at work right now ( bored out of my mind) THANKS*!!


-temps are sort of around the expected range
-have you tried individual oc/voltage yet? How high could you get without crashing?
-PT slider won't matter as i think 100% is already at 600w.
-use PX to set your clocks and classy voltage tool for voltage
-on air, there's not much you can do. I'd go on water for higher oc


----------



## one80

Does the Kingpin draw much more power than the "regular" 780ti Classy?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> Does the Kingpin draw much more power than the "regular" 780ti Classy?


If you do a really high overclock, yes, if you leave it at stock which I don't see why anyone would unless you're a bit







then no it's around the same power draw as far as I know


----------



## one80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> If you do a really high overclock, yes, if you leave it at stock which I don't see why anyone would unless you're a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then no it's around the same power draw as far as I know


Thanks - it's only temporary until my new PSU. Then the OCing will happen...


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> Thanks - it's only temporary until my new PSU. Then the OCing will happen...


Fair enough


----------



## omarh2o

thanks for the reply! and yeah I started using voltage controller put volts to 1.2 vram to 1.65 and pwm to 400. im getting core clock of 1250 on each extremely stable now and no crashes, temps are still about the same, top card doesn't go over 83 and only gets that high for example with crisis 3 max settings 8xmsaa with vsync off getting 130 + fps, with locked frame rate or mostly anything else they stay under 80 at full load. ran heaven for a couple of hours stayed at 80 or less at max everything. this is all in 1440p. pretty satisfied now until I get my water loop started.

just to make sure so temps around 83 c are safe for this card in SLI?

and with the classy voltage controller, is there a way to check the voltage with a software?
they don't seem to show with riva tuner or anything else.


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> -temps are sort of around the expected range
> -have you tried individual oc/voltage yet? How high could you get without crashing?
> -PT slider won't matter as i think 100% is already at 600w.
> -use PX to set your clocks and classy voltage tool for voltage
> -on air, there's not much you can do. I'd go on water for higher oc


thanks for the reply! and yeah I started using voltage controller put volts to 1.2 vram to 1.65 and pwm to 400. im getting core clock of 1250 on each extremely stable now and no crashes, temps are still about the same, top card doesn't go over 83 and only gets that high for example with crisis 3 max settings 8xmsaa with vsync off getting 130 + fps, with locked frame rate or mostly anything else they stay under 80 at full load. ran heaven for a couple of hours stayed at 80 or less at max everything. this is all in 1440p. pretty satisfied now until I get my water loop started.

just to make sure so temps around 83 c are safe for this card in SLI?

and with the classy voltage controller, is there a way to check the voltage with a software?
they don't seem to show with riva tuner or anything else.


----------



## VSG

No, you need a DMM for voltage readouts.


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

There is something really fishy going on.

I just got two new GTX-780 Ti Classified and the cards do 1289Mhz on the "Normal" (stock) BIOS and stock voltage.

I changed it to the LN2 mode and flashed the Skyn3t Rev. 2 BIOS and the cards can't seem to hold even 1280Mhz @ 1.212V. o_0

I tried 1.250V and it can't even do 1306Mhz.









Both these tests were done on 3DMark 13 Fire Strike Extreme.

There is no way that the cards can do 1289Mhz at stock voltage and fail at 1280Mhz with increased voltage, right?

Something seems really weird/odd.

Is there another BIOS that I can try for the Ti Classified? I'm wondering if the Rev. 2 BIOS is borked somehow (?).

Also, once I flashed the Rev. 2 BIOS, I was able to boot right back into Windows without having to install new drivers OR set up SLI! SLI was already set in NVCP which seems kind of weird(?).

Would really appreciate some help here.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Did you have SLI enabled when you flashed the bios?


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> No, you need a DMM for voltage readouts.


How can i check the voltage with a dmm. Do i need another cable? Im going to buy one today so what else would i need. Thanks


----------



## DeXel

You want EVGA measurement probe. You can do it without it, but you have to be VERY careful to not shorten pins because they're very close.

I guess you can also measure of PCB points, but I don't know which yet. I'll try to find out.

EDIT: Here are the points on PCB for GPU Vcore.



It's the end of caps, so all similar points following it will work. They are easier to measure without probe than dedicated read points.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Did you have SLI enabled when you flashed the bios?


I've been away for a while... I'm about to flash my cards to rev2

I set to normal bios, enabled SLI. I should be good to flash now or should I disable SLI first?

Edit: So far so good.


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> You want EVGA measurement probe. You can do it without it, but you have to be VERY careful to not shorten pins because they're very close.
> 
> I guess you can also measure of PCB points, but I don't know which yet. I'll try to find out.
> 
> EDIT: Here are the points on PCB for GPU Vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the end of caps, so all similar points following it will work. They are easier to measure without probe than dedicated read points.


Thanks alot, im a little familliar with dmm's so i should be fine trying this. Is there a positive or negative on these. Or is it safe to just try and get a - read ?


----------



## hwoverclkd

If you're using a DMM,don't worry about the +/-, only the polarity gets reversed but the same nominal voltage read out. We all know it's 1.x volts anyways


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> If you're using a DMM,don't worry about the +/-, only the polarity gets reversed but the same nominal voltage read out. We all know it's 1.x volts anyways


Ok perfect thanks. Now im going to try to get those tiny clamp attachments for them so i can leave it on when benching. And definitely higher the 1.x with this beast. 2.x 3.x.....9.x







lol ill keep it under 1.3 until i get my ek blocks.


----------



## DeXel

I don't think there is enough surface for alligator clips to work.


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> I don't think there is enough surface for alligator clips to work.


I just looked at the card, your right. Eh its not important. I wish evbot wasnt discontinued.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I've been away for a while... I'm about to flash my cards to rev2
> 
> I set to normal bios, enabled SLI. I should be good to flash now or should I disable SLI first?
> 
> Edit: So far so good.


I set everything to stock settings, disable any extra features (like sli) and then flash. I don't want to cause any troubles, so immediately after, I shut down, fresh boot and uninstall all drivers and reinstall from scratch, then reboot. I have never had an issue with a bios that my cards like. At the same time, I have never had too much luck with the Skyn3t BIOS' either, but I am trying to figure out the cause of that issue.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Late to the party, add me please.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=h36m9


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> How can i check the voltage with a dmm. Do i need another cable? Im going to buy one today so what else would i need. Thanks


Easiest way is to simply touch your DMM probes to the two outer pins on the voltage monitoring connector on the top of the card.

The first pin [closest facing towards front bracket] is the GPU core voltage and the very last pin is GND.

Normally people connect to the first pin [GPU Volts] and the 2nd pin [GND] - but it is much easier (safer) to use the very last pin for your GND connection as there is way less chance of short circuiting the probes together etc etc.


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Easiest way is to simply touch your DMM probes to the two outer pins on the voltage monitoring connector on the top of the card.
> 
> The first pin [closest facing towards front bracket] is the GPU core voltage and the very last pin is GND.
> 
> Normally people connect to the first pin [GPU Volts] and the 2nd pin [GND] - but it is much easier (safer) to use the very last pin for your GND connection as there is way less chance of short circuiting the probes together etc etc.


you mean the last pin on the other side of the pcb? closer to the mobo ?


----------



## Costas

I was referring to the actual EVGA voltage monitoring connector. - ie just connect to the first and last pins.

Its easier this way as you can rest your DMM probe between the pin and the plastic connector and not have to worry too much about shorting an adjacent pin etc.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> If you're using a DMM,don't worry about the +/-, only the polarity gets reversed but the same nominal voltage read out. We all know it's 1.x volts anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok perfect thanks. Now im going to try to get those tiny clamp attachments for them so i can leave it on when benching. And definitely higher the 1.x with this beast. 2.x 3.x.....9.x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ill keep it under 1.3 until i get my ek blocks.
Click to expand...

if you don't mind spending $15, order a probe it connector from evga. I think that would be more elegant


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> I was referring to the actual EVGA voltage monitoring connector. - ie just connect to the first and last pins.
> 
> Its easier this way as you can rest your DMM probe between the pin and the plastic connector and not have to worry too much about shorting an adjacent pin etc.


I didn't know that, this would be a lot easier. 

so would it be the bottom left pin and the bottom right pin? I just wanna make sure I have this right, don't wanna blow something


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> if you don't mind spending $15, order a probe it connector from evga. I think that would be more elegant


already did







but it will be a few days before it arrives so ill try this for now haha


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I set everything to stock settings, disable any extra features (like sli) and then flash. I don't want to cause any troubles, so immediately after, I shut down, fresh boot and uninstall all drivers and reinstall from scratch, then reboot. I have never had an issue with a bios that my cards like. At the same time, I have never had too much luck with the Skyn3t BIOS' either, but I am trying to figure out the cause of that issue.


My pc just froze when I tried enabling SLI. Weird, rebooted and everything seems okay now. Next time I'll have to try your method.


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> My pc just froze when I tried enabling SLI. Weird, rebooted and everything seems okay now. Next time I'll have to try your method.


when I first flashed mine with the rev 2 bios and enabled sli it made all the right sounds, screen flashed a couple times, and then stayed black. but after the reboot sli was enabled and everything works fine for me for the past few weeks. so I think its just something up with the driver maybe but if sli is enabled now then don't worry about it


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> when I first flashed mine with the rev 2 bios and enabled sli it made all the right sounds, screen flashed a couple times, and then stayed black. but after the reboot sli was enabled and everything works fine for me for the past few weeks. so I think its just something up with the driver maybe but if sli is enabled now then don't worry about it


same symptoms as you described. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> I didn't know that, this would be a lot easier.
> 
> so would it be the bottom left pin and the bottom right pin? I just wanna make sure I have this right, don't wanna blow something


Those are the wrong pins. Those are for EVbot.

These are the ones you want to use.


----------



## omarh2o

These are the ones you want to use.
[/quote]

you just made all this 100% easier, Thanks for the help.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> you just made all this 100% easier, Thanks for the help.


As they say...'a picture is worth a thousand words'...









Thanks to DeXel for the pic - I didn't have one handy...!


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> As they say...'a picture is worth a thousand words'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to DeXel for the pic - I didn't have one handy...!


that's true, I was thinking of completely different pins. your explanation was fine,it was just me having an airhead moment. any common risks using the dmm? ie if I touch the wrong pin or something like that?


----------



## DeXel

The only risk is if you short two pints together and there is no protection circuit implemented, things can go very bad.


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> The only risk is if you short two pints together and there is no protection circuit implemented, things can go very bad.


if one probe is on the vcore pin and the other touches something other than the gnd pin that will short it?


----------



## alancsalt

Same as KingPin?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> My pc just froze when I tried enabling SLI. Weird, rebooted and everything seems okay now. Next time I'll have to try your method.


Every time I have tried the Skyn3t Rev 2 bios, I get shut downs and freezes when enabling SLI and making changes. I am not sure what causes it, but I do not use that bios because of it.


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> if one probe is on the vcore pin and the other touches something other than the gnd pin that will short it?


Yep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Same as KingPin?


IIRC, my measurements were similar to what that layout suggests, so yes.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Every time I have tried the Skyn3t Rev 2 bios, I get shut downs and freezes when enabling SLI and making changes. I am not sure what causes it, but I do not use that bios because of it.


Which bios are you currently using?


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Same as KingPin?


seems to be the same for all of them


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Which bios are you currently using?


The EVGA modified Bios that is obtained from EVGA directly, that they require the serial number and a kidney for. I have never had a single issue out of this BIOS, and I get some fairly decent scores out of it.


----------



## ppkstat

Hello everyone,

I recently got myself a gtx 780 ti classy and I want to push it a bit more than the 1.2V limit since it going to be on water soon. I am reading that I need to measure the actual voltage with the probe it connector if I use the classified tool. Problem is that I can't get it in Europe where I live. I know that I can use a regular ddm but I am afraid to do so, a simple mistake and my card will be fried. It is a rather disappointing situation really I feel like I can't take full advantage of the card.

Maybe anyone have a DIY suggestion? Or maybe and even better a way to get hold of this connector? Thanks!


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppkstat*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently got myself a gtx 780 ti classy and I want to push it a bit more than the 1.2V limit since it going to be on water soon. I am reading that I need to measure the actual voltage with the probe it connector if I use the classified tool. Problem is that I can't get it in Europe where I live. I know that I can use a regular ddm but I am afraid to do so, a simple mistake and my card will be fried. It is a rather disappointing situation really I feel like I can't take full advantage of the card.
> 
> Maybe anyone have a DIY suggestion? Or maybe and even better a way to get hold of this connector? Thanks!


I didn't use the probe connector, here's what I did. GPU voltage check points are on the far left.





Edit: Don't let the probes touch each other.


----------



## ppkstat

I am very glad it worked for you but one slip and the card is fried. I don't really have steady hands so I am trying to avoid that.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppkstat*
> 
> I am very glad it worked for you but one slip and the card is fried. I don't really have steady hands so I am trying to avoid that.


Yeah I guess its better to be safe than sorry







Your going to really like your card alot more once you put water on it, really fun to overclock it then.


----------



## hwoverclkd

@criminal

I am using this bracket http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32839 to allow two 120MM fans to blow over the PCB of the card. I Alt-Tab out of playing BF4 last night after 15 minutes and the VRM temps were showing 38C in GPUz and the core temp was 36C. I will check the VRMs with my IR gun over the weekend.

hey, I remember your block. How is it going so far? What's the highest gpu & vrm temps you got?


----------



## MunneY

Has anyone had a problem with the Classified tool doing this..



I can move the voltage for the core up, but nothing else moves. I cant set it to auto, or default.

When I do any of that and hit apply, it just resets back to nothing


----------



## Dwofzz

Latest GTX 780 classy bios?

Is it the : 80.80.31.01.80 or?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> seems to be the same for all of them




Yes sir


----------



## djthrottleboi

I will be joining shortly as my fittings come tomorrow for the card and I will validate then.


----------



## MK3Steve

Hey Guys iam wondering about the behavor of my 780 Ti Classified so i just ask for some knowledge here .

So i switched to LN2 , flashed her with the Skyn3t Bios and wanted to overclock her .

I turned on my Overclocking tool , set fan to highest speed ( for best possible Temps for looking for max Clock ) , set Power Target to max , Priorized Temperature and started rising the Core Clock . As soon as i reach 1170 Mhz it crashes . I wondered and turned on Core Voltage Overwatch for my OSD and she only has got bareley over 1,0 Volts .

Is this normal and i have to set the voltage manually everytime when i use skyn3t bios before starting to play / bench / overclock ?

Btw on Default Bios she is stable up to 1270 Mhz without any Voltage tweeks at all but on OSD its clearly visible that she´s using way more voltage then with skyn3t bios and no chances made .

Best Regards Steve .


----------



## vilius572

I got 780ti Kingpin and it acts weird. First of all, voltage switches won't do anything except lowering my score in 3dmark. Whenever I try to overclock it (doesn't matter how much) my benchmarks runs for a few seconds with artifacts and crashes. Nvidia drivers crashes too. Tried to reinstall drivers, benchmarks and bios. Nothing helped. If someone could connect to my pc via Teamviewer and try to play with it and tell me if I need to rma it or there is other problems. I would appreaciate it a lot.


----------



## MunneY

Anybody know how to fix this?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Looks like the wrong version of the tool or your bios isn't compatible with the tool.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Looks like the wrong version of the tool or your bios isn't compatible with the tool.


Running the skynet bios on my Ti and using the latest version on the thread here


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Try the other skyn3t bios and see. There is rev1 and 2

Did it work before and not now?


----------



## MunneY

It worked up until I put the waterblocks on. I'm having some major issues. I created a thread about them as not to clog these up.


----------



## shuebox

Can someone please inbox me and help me flash my EVGA GTX 770 Classified? I am having some trouble with the tool, and I don't want to brick my card. I am new to overclocking so any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shuebox*
> 
> Can someone please inbox me and help me flash my EVGA GTX 770 Classified? I am having some trouble with the tool, and I don't want to brick my card. I am new to overclocking so any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


download nvflash
http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/nvflash-download,2.html
+ download bios for u card
put them in one folder and open cmd as administrator
from cmd go to nvflash and bios folder
let say u put them in C:\New folder
type in cmd

Code:



Code:


cd C:\New folder

then

Code:



Code:


nvflash --protectoff

it well asks if you want to continue
press y
final

Code:



Code:


nvflash ******.rom

******=biosname
btw what kind of problems u have


----------



## Vittoro

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=bbg25

Hello







My name is Frank, I'm from Norway, and I recently became an EVGA 780 ti Classified owner.











Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
FPS: 73.7
Score: 3082
Min FPS: 34.8
Max FPS: 142.5
System
Platform: Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz (4000MHz) x4
GPU model: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 9.18.13.4052 (3072MB) x1
Settings
Render: Direct3D11
Mode: 1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset Extreme HD


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vittoro*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=bbg25
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My name is Frank, I'm from Norway, and I recently became an EVGA 780 ti Classified owner.


hey man welcome to the club. I am going to go thru all the posts today and tommorrow and start updating the owner's list. I have been so busy and fell way behind. I am really sorry but I know which post I last was at and I will go thru them all.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shuebox*
> 
> Can someone please inbox me and help me flash my EVGA GTX 770 Classified? I am having some trouble with the tool, and I don't want to brick my card. I am new to overclocking so any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


what bios are you trying to flash?


----------



## hoodninja89

im new to oc.net i have a evga gtx 780ti classified. i only get 1150 with the stock but i cant over clock it even to just 1200 would be nice. which bios should i try? and what's the best bios flash tools and maybe a video would be nice.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoodninja89*
> 
> im new to oc.net i have a evga gtx 780ti classified. i only get 1150 with the stock but i cant over clock it even to just 1200 would be nice. which bios should i try? and what's the best bios flash tools and maybe a video would be nice.


You running on the stock volts? Have you tried upping them.


----------



## hoodninja89

yea all the way up on the bios you can get from evga chris through email. but idk how to flash my gpu. i got the 516301 nv flash and the skyn3trev.2 rom and the FTW-2002 rom but A. idk which one is better and B. how to actually flash them.

p.s thanks for the quick response






thats jayz 2 cents how can i get the latest versions of the programs he is using?
i have gpu z the latest one and saved my rom
i just need the newest NV flash and the newest kgb

any would be nice
i guess ill ask on some other forums too. just figured this would be the best place to ask


----------



## shuebox

im not too sure which one to do. My card has 3 selections. LN1 OC and LN2


----------



## shuebox

I believe I was using the wrong bios before but I was only getting 1.137 volts out of it.


----------



## JLMS2010

I typically flash the LN2 bios


----------



## djthrottleboi

sign me up!! http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=6k74n


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Anybody know how to fix this?


try using the old release (the one without pwm) and see if makes any difference.


----------



## shuebox

I am truly failing. lol. I cant find which bios to download. I've got a 770 classified.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoodninja89*
> 
> yea all the way up on the bios you can get from evga chris through email. but idk how to flash my gpu. i got the 516301 nv flash and the skyn3trev.2 rom and the FTW-2002 rom but A. idk which one is better and B. how to actually flash them.
> 
> p.s thanks for the quick response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats jayz 2 cents how can i get the latest versions of the programs he is using?
> i have gpu z the latest one and saved my rom
> i just need the newest NV flash and the newest kgb
> 
> any would be nice
> i guess ill ask on some other forums too. just figured this would be the best place to ask


Take the latest revision skyn3t bios from front page for 780 ti classy and then follow those steps I have at the bottom of the very first page. You can use the nvflash from the first page also. If you need more help with the nvflash instructions pm me or reply back here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shuebox*
> 
> im not too sure which one to do. My card has 3 selections. LN1 OC and LN2


I would say use the one furthest from the original position. I didn't realize there were 3 for your card. You can also try each one and see what the power percentage goes up to in precision x and use the highest one. I need to try and see if there is a custom bios for your card. If not we can try and get you one.

The classy tool on the front page should work with your card also. How do you know you were only getting 1.137?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> try using the old release (the one without pwm) and see if makes any difference.


can you link me to an older version... i can't seem to find it.


----------



## shuebox

AB was saying that. I don't think I had the right bios downloaded though. I haven't been able to find a 770 classified bios.


----------



## shuebox

As well tech GPU Z was giving that number also.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> try using the old release (the one without pwm) and see if makes any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> can you link me to an older version... i can't seem to find it.
Click to expand...

here, right on the first post (a.k.a. voltage changer):

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/111374-evga-gtx-780-ti-classified-kngpn-edition/


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shuebox*
> 
> AB was saying that. I don't think I had the right bios downloaded though. I haven't been able to find a 770 classified bios.


Ya I don't think a custom one was ever made. But for right now to help you get a good overclock you don't really need a custom bios. Those 2 other bios's switches should have bios's with higher power limits. Try each one and boot into windows to see how high your power target goes to. Also for these cards I love using precision x.


----------



## hoodninja89

i did it it worked i have 1.212 volts and 150% power target and i cant even over clock at all. pretty pissed of


----------



## shuebox

Well I switched to LN2 and am able to hit 1.212. I'm confused. lol. It's working though so time to see how far I can push this card. Thank you to everyone who was giving me advice.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shuebox*
> 
> Well I switched to LN2 and am able to hit 1.212. I'm confused. lol. It's working though so time to see how far I can push this card. Thank you to everyone who was giving me advice.


ya so that is a perfect starting point voltage wise. Once you learn what you card can do you can use the classy voltage tuner to give it a bit more voltage. We could probably raise your power limit with a bios tweaker but it should have enough headroom for now and even if we add some more voltage.

I would start at maybe 1100 core clock and download 3dmark firestrike and your favorite game. If it can pass at that clock then we can start slowly raising to see if we can get a higher clock. Just start with the core clock for now and we can work on memory after. Also max out the power target and temp target sliders.

Run firestrike at 1100 core and then come back and post a screenshot of the afterburner or precision x monitoring graphs. You can deatch them and make them really big.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shuebox*
> 
> Well I switched to LN2 and am able to hit 1.212. I'm confused. lol. It's working though so time to see how far I can push this card. Thank you to everyone who was giving me advice.


See always look for a club for your card as they will help you more specifically tha people like me who work with general cards. They have special tools and stuff but this only applies to special cards like the classy series.


----------



## nickolp1974

Thought you might like this!! Not bad for non Ti's
Oh and power draw was measured at 1544W!!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2633402


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/x2FS_zps4d2458c2.png.html


----------



## djthrottleboi

now I have started to oc http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2633632


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Thought you might like this!! Not bad for non Ti's
> Oh and power draw was measured at 1544W!!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2633402
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/x2FS_zps4d2458c2.png.html


wow sick score. power draw is insane. I love the 780 classy so much. Now that I got into extreme overclocking I want one again. I wasn't really into it when i had mine.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow sick score. power draw is insane. I love the 780 classy so much. Now that I got into extreme overclocking I want one again. I wasn't really into it when i had mine.


Thx, got one card which is a freak of nature! Anyway its enough to get me here 3rd right behind 2 of the big boys on ln2!!
Had to hook up another psu as i couldn't reach max clocks, running 1410/2027 & 1450/2027 was my limit at around 1400W on my superflower 1200 plat and i know my best card will do 1520/2027


----------



## hoodninja89

whats a good bios that everyone recommends for a good acx cooler. i may water cooler it later on. but for now i just want the best oc for air i can get.

any sugggestions?


----------



## Nytestryke

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=uwkq3 Should be fun to play with when I get the time


----------



## dgcruiser

A little late to the club, but now I can get added to the owner's list, EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified with Stock ACX Cooler:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=mhym3


----------



## hoodninja89

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=4spqu

i wanna be in the classified club too!


----------



## Neer

Is it possible to edit GTX 780 Classified BIOS for custom clocks and voltage, anyone knows?


----------



## hoodninja89

yea man im in the same boat learning about all of this myself. you need some programs and just watch alot of youtube.


----------



## Neer

Maybe somebody could direct me to some guide how to do it, please?


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neer*
> 
> Maybe somebody could direct me to some guide how to do it, please?


OP in this thread lol....very easy...dl custom bios, flash, use voltage tool to bump voltage, use AB or precision to edit clocks....#winning


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neer*
> 
> Is it possible to edit GTX 780 Classified BIOS for custom clocks and voltage, anyone knows?


You could talk to OccamRazor about existing modded bios/es or learn how in http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-v1-27-added-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770


----------



## Neer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> OP in this thread lol....very easy...dl custom bios, flash, use voltage tool to bump voltage, use AB or precision to edit clocks....#winning


Yes, I've been doing that for some time already, but would like to implement my overclock in to Bios, if its possible. Without needing additional programs like AB or Precision X. These programs sometimes have "incompatibilities" with some games and programs/drivers.

Been running skyn3t rev4. BIOS for Classie: [email protected], 1.212 (max allowed in PX and I'm on air) and adjusted fan curve 55 degrees - 50%, 70 degrees - 100%.


----------



## Neer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You could talk to OccamRazor about existing modded bios/es or learn how in http://www.overclock.net/t/1452223/kepler-bios-tweaker-v1-26-v1-27-added-tdp-unlock-gtx-780ti-780-titan-gtx770


Thank you. I will try to learn


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neer*
> 
> Yes, I've been doing that for some time already, but would like to implement my overclock in to Bios, if its possible. Without needing additional programs like AB or Precision X. These programs sometimes have "incompatibilities" with some games and programs/drivers.
> 
> Been running skyn3t rev4. BIOS for Classie: [email protected], 1.212 (max allowed in PX and I'm on air) and adjusted fan curve 55 degrees - 50%, 70 degrees - 100%.


You're at 1440 @ 1.212? Amazing! If I was you I wouldn't mess with anything lol.

I'm on water and I can only get to 1300 stable for cs go and folding (card holding me back, not temps)


----------



## Neer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> You're at 1440 @ 1.212? Amazing! If I was you I wouldn't mess with anything lol.
> 
> I'm on water and I can only get to 1300 stable for cs go and folding (card holding me back, not temps)


Heh, I'm more tired than i look  Its actually 1240, sorry for my mistake!

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e203/hsoulmaster/PX_zps5fa32fe1.png


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neer*
> 
> Heh, I'm more tired than i look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its actually 1240, sorry for my mistake!


Haha no problem, thought you had the best card ever. Wish I could push mine further


----------



## MK3Steve

Hey guys . My 780 Ti Classified acts very Strange and is confusing me a lot so might need a little help from you guys .

Here is whats wondering me :

- on the Normal Bios with default Bios Settings the card is stable at around 1260-1270 ~ Mhz Boost or something like that .
- on the LN2 Bios with default Bios Settings its almost the same Story . Card is stable at 1270-1280 Mhz Boost .

Now things get very strange when i flash the Skyn3t Bios .

- when Skyn3t Bios is flashed even with 1,215 Volts 150 % Powertarget , 95 Degrees Temp Priority applied the card wont even stabilize at 1240 Mhz

You guys have any Ideas what this could be ?

One thougth of me is that maybee my Powersupply isent strong enougth to deliver stable power when Volts and Powertarget are raised .
I currently only got a realy crappy one applied ( Thermaltake Berlin ) since i mod my Corsairs Powersupply´s cables currently .

Best Regards Steve


----------



## hoodninja89

dude just be happy with the stock bios. i can only get 1202 to 1228 depending on the game.


----------



## MK3Steve

Iam not happy with the Situation that with the modded Bios i cant even run the Clockspeed wich are stable on stock Bios . There must be something wrong and with the help of other people i want to find a soloution . Your post doesent help a thing sorry .


----------



## hoodninja89

ok well i hear what you're saying im in the same boat! ive tried xti.rom skynet.rom 1212.rom ftw2002.rom

none could get me much higher than i was stock


----------



## MK3Steve

With modded Bios i cant even reach what i reach on stock bios ! ......


----------



## hoodninja89

are you on air or water or like nzxt g10?


----------



## MK3Steve

Currently on air testing the chip out . Got the EK Block for Classified here but the card is acting that strange that i maybee dont want to put it under water , sell it and geta better chip . But well i wait for help first .


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Hey guys . My 780 Ti Classified acts very Strange and is confusing me a lot so might need a little help from you guys .
> 
> Here is whats wondering me :
> 
> - on the Normal Bios with default Bios Settings the card is stable at around 1260-1270 ~ Mhz Boost or something like that .
> - on the LN2 Bios with default Bios Settings its almost the same Story . Card is stable at 1270-1280 Mhz Boost .
> 
> Now things get very strange when i flash the Skyn3t Bios .
> 
> - when Skyn3t Bios is flashed even with 1,215 Volts 150 % Powertarget , 95 Degrees Temp Priority applied the card wont even stabilize at 1240 Mhz
> 
> You guys have any Ideas what this could be ?
> 
> One thougth of me is that maybee my Powersupply isent strong enougth to deliver stable power when Volts and Powertarget are raised .
> I currently only got a realy crappy one applied ( Thermaltake Berlin ) since i mod my Corsairs Powersupply´s cables currently .
> 
> Best Regards Steve


couple of questions:
- did you flash using skyn3t v2 into the LN2 bios?
- what's your psu rating? [although i don't see this to be the bottleneck yet, since you said you just tried 1.215V only]

Sometimes, weird things can be solved by reinstalling drivers. Please try cleaning up profiles and re-install drivers, if you haven't done so.


----------



## hoodninja89

yea man i think ill just sell mine once the 880 come out if its better 15 to 20 %

best of luck mate


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Currently on air testing the chip out . Got the EK Block for Classified here but the card is acting that strange that i maybee dont want to put it under water , sell it and geta better chip . But well i wait for help first .


honestly, i was actually sold to the fact that these cards perform well under water...but then again, i would say it's still another level or lottery game as not 100% respond well to lower temps that water could do compared to air. Case in point is my classy. Water improved only about +26Mhz at the same voltage with ~40c lower temps (80c vs 40c). It could probably do more if i try freezing my coolant to about 10c, but that's another story.

You might get better results though, just throwing it out there so you won't be disappointed that much when you finally decide to go under water


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> couple of questions:
> - did you flash using skyn3t v2 into the LN2 bios?
> - what's your psu rating? [although i don't see this to be the bottleneck yet, since you said you just tried 1.215V only]
> 
> Sometimes, weird things can be solved by reinstalling drivers. Please try cleaning up profiles and re-install drivers, if you haven't done so.


- Yes used Skyn3t V2 on LN2 Bios
- i actually dont thin it the psu anymore . When i used way more Voltage ( 1,325 ) i can get up to 1280 - 1320 Mhz so the PSU proofed that it can deliver
- Of Course i cleaned all Drivers with DDU . I always do with new cards or in strange situations like this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoodninja89*
> 
> yea man i think ill just sell mine once the 880 come out if its better 15 to 20 %
> 
> best of luck mate


Then you better sell right now because if the GTX 880 comes out and is faster by a good margin then 780 Ti prices will drop quite a bit i think .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> honestly, i was actually sold to the fact that these cards perform well under water...but then again, i would say it's still another level or lottery game as not 100% respond well to lower temps that water could do compared to air. Case in point is my classy. Water improved only about +26Mhz at the same voltage with ~40c lower temps (80c vs 40c). It could probably do more if i try freezing my coolant to about 10c, but that's another story.
> 
> You might get better results though, just throwing it out there so you won't be disappointed that much when you finally decide to go under water


Thats why i think about reselling this particular card even before testing her under water . See its like you get a 4790k , you do some tests first and know you got a realy crap chip . Will you delid it and put it under water ? Probably not you will resell it right away and hoping for the next chip to be better .


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Thats why i think about reselling this particular card even before testing her under water . See its like you get a 4790k , you do some tests first and know you got a realy crap chip . Will you delid it and put it under water ? Probably not you will resell it right away and hoping for the next chip to be better .


Well 1300mhz -ish @ 1.325 on air sounds like what mine does. This is my 3rd classy btw, RMA'd two in the past. The best among the 3 was the first classy that could do just +13mhz more and 3-5c cooler. I guess what i'm trying to say is the odds of getting a better chip than that is low. Heck i've seen couple of reference cards that did more than classy on water.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Well 1300mhz -ish @ 1.325 on air sounds like what mine does. This is my 3rd classy btw, RMA'd two in the past. The best among the 3 was the first classy that could do just +13mhz more and 3-5c cooler. I guess what i'm trying to say is the odds of getting a better chip than that is low. Heck i've seen couple of reference cards that did more than classy on water.


Yeah in german forum some sold a Evga Reference pearl wich made 1404 Mhz or something like that on 1,212 Volts on Water .


----------



## ganzosrevenge

I just ordered a GTX 780 Ti Classy (it was $699, and i used a 3% discount code and i'm going for the rebate). Are there any bits of advice for keeping this card happy while in a 350D? I'm not looking for crazy OCs or crazy boosts, I want to get her settled into the rig and happy before I do that. I may, however, liquid cool the GPU later with an EKWB full-length waterblock that'll be connected to the H220x system in my rig. (At that point, I'll also get a bigger PSU; move up from an RM850 to an HX1000i / EVGA 1000P2 at minimum.).

What should I do to keep the card happy while on air? *Is currently looking at a 780 TI Backplate as well*


----------



## MK3Steve

Make sure to give her 3 Meals per day .


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Make sure to give her 3 Meals per day .


turn off the air and just keep her hydrated.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Make sure to give her 3 Meals per day .


LOL. I'm being serious. This is my first build, and I went "small case, HUGE punch" (Obsidian 350D). I do have plans to possibly liquid cool the GPU in 3 to 6 months (H220x + EKWB), but for the time being I do want to be able to enjoy the card for what it is.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> LOL. I'm being serious. This is my first build, and I went "small case, HUGE punch" (Obsidian 350D). I do have plans to possibly liquid cool the GPU in 3 to 6 months (H220x + EKWB), but for the time being I do want to be able to enjoy the card for what it is.


create a custom fan profile and keep it below 72c for best clocks!


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> create a custom fan profile and keep it below 72c for best clocks!


Thanks +1 REP.

I use EVGA's Precision for making the profile, right? Also, what happens at 72C?

(NB: until I get used to what this card can do and how it behaves, I'm not overclocking it. This build took me all summer, and it's a byproduct of doing well all summer, and wanting something that will give Project CARS an awesome push relative to my laptop.)


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Make sure to give her 3 Meals per day .
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. I'm being serious. This is my first build, and I went "small case, HUGE punch" (Obsidian 350D). I do have plans to possibly liquid cool the GPU in 3 to 6 months (H220x + EKWB), but for the time being I do want to be able to enjoy the card for what it is.
Click to expand...

Assuming you're not sending her back to her parents anytime soon nor putting her as an ornament on your wall, you'll see her bloom if you flash a modded bios either skyn3t v2 or the updated one from EVGA (note: you'd have to register and specifically ask for it). If you still need additional information and you're too lazy to search, just ask away








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Yeah in german forum some sold a Evga Reference pearl wich made 1404 Mhz or something like that on 1,212 Volts on Water .


yeah, that happens on both amd and nvidia gpu's...i myself had a 'golden' chip a while back until i sold it so i can buy 290x...too bad 290x bought had serious issues


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> Thanks +1 REP.
> 
> I use EVGA's Precision for making the profile, right? Also, what happens at 72C?
> 
> (NB: until I get used to what this card can do and how it behaves, I'm not overclocking it. This build took me all summer, and it's a byproduct of doing well all summer, and wanting something that will give Project CARS an awesome push relative to my laptop.)


yup! just go to settings and create a curve! if you rin stock bios, above 72c (i believe) you start to get thermal throttling.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

It's not so much laziness, I've searched in the Classy, 780 Ti, and Obsidian 350D forums, and havent' found much on 350Ds with classifieds in them.

And no, i'm not returning the GPU to EVGA to get a Maxwell... I worked too hard to make this happen


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> It's not so much laziness, I've searched in the Classy, 780 Ti, and Obsidian 350D forums, and havent' found much on 350Ds with classifieds in them.
> 
> And no, i'm not returning the GPU to EVGA to get a Maxwell... I worked too hard to make this happen


cool...i believe you'll do just fine


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> cool...i believe you'll do just fine


Yup, and in a smaller case, just to have the 1020 / 1085, will be nice to start with. As a laptop guy with a 780m, anything I can get without blowing up the PSU, we consider a bonus. As a new desktopper, anything I can get without blowing up the RM850, will be great. Even if all I get on air is 1085 to start (until i go liquid and can reduce the "heated air issue"), I'm happy.

I'll post a nice picture of it when the GPU is in. This is my first build.


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> LOL. I'm being serious. This is my first build, and I went "small case, HUGE punch" (Obsidian 350D). I do have plans to possibly liquid cool the GPU in 3 to 6 months (H220x + EKWB), but for the time being I do want to be able to enjoy the card for what it is.


On air with stock bios you could easily get 1200 on core with 1.8-2 volts keeping it under 70 with decent airflow. with stock bios LN2 though. ive noticed with skyn3t rev 2 bios, you need more voltage at lower oc's to keep it stable but can over clock 1300+ a lot easier. so on air generally I would keep the stock bios if you want to keep temps lower.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> cool...i believe you'll do just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, and in a smaller case, just to have the 1020 / 1085, will be nice to start with. As a laptop guy with a 780m, anything I can get without blowing up the PSU, we consider a bonus. As a new desktopper, anything I can get without blowing up the RM850, will be great. Even if all I get on air is 1085 to start (until i go liquid and can reduce the "heated air issue"), I'm happy.
> 
> I'll post a nice picture of it when the GPU is in. This is my first build.
Click to expand...

i have an 850W psu as well, and i've seen this monster draw as high as 790 off the wall! But that wasn't enough to blow up the 850 psu's







I wouldn't bother using the primary bios and switch to LN2 as soon as it's installed. Stock boosts at 1162Mhz BTW, and stays there until you reach >80c when it begins to throttle down.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i have an 850W psu as well, and i've seen this monster draw as high as 790 off the wall! But that wasn't enough to blow up the 850 psu's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't bother using the primary bios and switch to LN2 as soon as it's installed. Stock boosts at 1162Mhz BTW, and stays there until you reach >80c when it begins to throttle down.


Is that 790 just on stock, or 790 after Skyn3t's BIOS and all the other tweaks and goodies?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i have an 850W psu as well, and i've seen this monster draw as high as 790 off the wall! But that wasn't enough to blow up the 850 psu's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't bother using the primary bios and switch to LN2 as soon as it's installed. Stock boosts at 1162Mhz BTW, and stays there until you reach >80c when it begins to throttle down.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that 790 just on stock, or 790 after Skyn3t's BIOS and all the other tweaks and goodies?
Click to expand...

skyn3t v2, i forgot what voltage i applied lol...but that's close to suicide run, average for gaming/benching is around 400-650w off the wall- [email protected], classy, few fans, dual ssd, 1hd, and idle blu-ray drive. Wasn't running on water yet when i did that.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

I have a 4790K @ 4.6, H220x, an 850 pro, and no optical. I'm gonna leave her be until i get water going (or a bigger PSU (read: HX1000i or larger)


----------



## hwoverclkd

ok, i hope you can manage to resist unleashing that bad boy before your water cooling even arrives


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> ok, i hope you can manage to resist unleashing that bad boy before your water cooling even arrives


I'm a laptop guy whose laptop has a 780m in it... resisting the urge to OC that was hard enough. GAH!


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Strong island 1, here's my validation link!

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7gwba/ Should be fun to see what she can do

Some Beauty Shots:





Jason


----------



## ganzosrevenge

GTX 780 Ti Classified - My 1st 3DMark

Is this a good baseline for a 780 Ti / 4790K @ 4.6?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> GTX 780 Ti Classified - My 1st 3DMark
> 
> Is this a good baseline for a 780 Ti / 4790K @ 4.6?


for stock clocks, yes it is good









EDIT: wait did you say cpu @4.6ghz? thought i saw 4.4 only...


----------



## ganzosrevenge

yea, i have it sent at 4.6GHz, i don't know why it didn't pck up in 3DMark.

Either way, the CPU didn't get above 60C.


----------



## Globber

Hello Overclockers,
I have a GTX 780 Classy and want to flash my BIOS for more stable overclocks. I referred to you guys for help on which Skyn3t BIOS to flash to. My on board BIOS version is 80.80.21.01.80. I am running on LN2 with AB and GTX Classified Controller for my current OC. Any help would be awesome! Thanks!

Globb


----------



## motherpuncher

I flashed a bios, and now can't overvolt as high as I was stock. Stock it was able to go up to 1.2v. I flash the new bios and now I can't go over 1.187? It has a 300% power limit and constant 1110 core clock. So I'm not sure why I can't get the voltage up. I'm using afterburner. Any suggestions are appreciated, whatever other info you need I'll try to provide. I'm very underwhelmed with this Classy I just bought. 1189 was the very highest stable overclock possible at 1.2v, that's why I'm trying to add a little more to see if I can at least get 1202.
Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> I flashed a bios, and now can't overvolt as high as I was stock. Stock it was able to go up to 1.2v. I flash the new bios and now I can't go over 1.187? It has a 300% power limit and constant 1110 core clock. So I'm not sure why I can't get the voltage up. I'm using afterburner. Any suggestions are appreciated, whatever other info you need I'll try to provide. I'm very underwhelmed with this Classy I just bought. 1189 was the very highest stable overclock possible at 1.2v, that's why I'm trying to add a little more to see if I can at least get 1202.
> Thanks


let me see the bios i will get you 1.212 back anyway. not what the classy tool can do but its something.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> I flashed a bios, and now can't overvolt as high as I was stock. Stock it was able to go up to 1.2v. I flash the new bios and now I can't go over 1.187? It has a 300% power limit and constant 1110 core clock. So I'm not sure why I can't get the voltage up. I'm using afterburner. Any suggestions are appreciated, whatever other info you need I'll try to provide. I'm very underwhelmed with this Classy I just bought. 1189 was the very highest stable overclock possible at 1.2v, that's why I'm trying to add a little more to see if I can at least get 1202.
> Thanks


I've always had problems with afterburner and this card. Try using precision and see if the problem persist.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3897506

Look what I did to firestrike, and I haven't started OCing the GPU yet!


----------



## Globber

Or if anyone can tell me which BIOS is for my Stock 80.80.21.01.80? Can I use rev4 or do I need to use rev3? Thanks!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Globber*
> 
> Or if anyone can tell me which BIOS is for my Stock 80.80.21.01.80? Can I use rev4 or do I need to use rev3? Thanks!


For 780 Classified, rev4 i believe.


----------



## Globber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> For 780 Classified, rev4 i believe.


In the description it says 80.80.31.01.80. Does this just mean it has been updated to compatibility with this chip version?


----------



## motherpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> I've always had problems with afterburner and this card. Try using precision and see if the problem persist.


I wish I could but apparently precision is a no go right now.


----------



## hoodninja89

i have 15th X file save on a usb drive if anyone wants it? but idk how to put it on here i always save them i still have 4.21 saved aswell.


----------



## motherpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> let me see the bios i will get you 1.212 back anyway. not what the classy tool can do but its something.


I just tried a different one and now it is running at 1.212, thanks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> let me see the bios i will get you 1.212 back anyway. not what the classy tool can do but its something.
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried a different one and now it is running at 1.212, thanks.
Click to expand...

ok no problem.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified - From a Laptop and mATX User's Point of View.

I'm a laptop user who likes to consider his laptop - an i7-4800mq / GTX 780m powered Sager - as a fairly powerful computer, be it for home or school use; it served as my desktop for the better part of a year. However, I got the urge to build a desktop, and with the limited space I had in terms of physical desk size and GPU space as a result of a microATX enclosure, I went with a fairly unusual choice for a smaller form-factor build for my graphics card. I chose an EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified, a card normally used by fairly hardcore liquid-cooled and LN2-cooled computers.

One such reason was the "factory overclock", which to me (we're taking a laptop user's view here), meant "guaranteed to work without issue". As a laptopper, a 143MHz boost versus a reference specimen (1020MHz v. 876MHz when accounted for by the Kepler "13 Rule") meant I could feel safe that this overclock would perform as expected in gaming. Initial benchmarks with my desktop showed a 3DMark Firestrike score of 11,006; for a gamer obsessed with 60fps at 1080p (and preferably higher), it meant less work and wondrance was necessary; simply max everything out and 60fps would work in the primary games of my choosing (Shift 2, Project CARS, Assetto Corsa, etc., (I'm a racing gamer)). Enjoying this smoothness regardless of the conditions in-game (dust / dirt, rain, car parts flying about), meant that I didn't have to worry if the games' particle engines would put me under 60fps, and searching for reduced settings. This helps in racing games where dips in framerates are more perceptible on average than in other types of games (ie: MMORPGs, for instance).

Packaging for the card was excellent. Soft foam, a nicely shielded bag, undamaged box, etc., I'm not big on the idea of accoutrement (ie: poster gimmicks), but I did like that EVGA knows that this card will most likely be used with high-end desktops, and includes converters for 6-pin to 8-pin, (the GPU takes 2 8-pin connectors for a 375w TDP out of the box) as well as a special strip should one be using this card under liquid cooling, or other "extreme" means. I may take this up in the future as I become more acquainted with this card's abilities, but for now, I'm just going to enjoy air cooling, and the fact that even at its greatly increased stock speeds, the fan curve is sufficient to prevent throttling within an mATX case. On a side note, I do wish that EVGA included a backplate and the OC guide that is provided with the Kingpin edition. Even though this card isn't top-of-the-line (ie: higher boost, guaranteed Samsung RAM, 450w TDP out of the box, etc.,), the purpose of this card is still the same; overclocking and power consuming to absolutely terrifying levels.

Installing the GPU into my Obsidian 350D / Maximus VII Gene combo was sorta like putting together a laptop in the sense of precision. Because the GPU is completely non-reference, and about an inch wider than a reference 780 Ti in order to accommodate the higher number of power phases and other features needed for extreme OC, it can be difficult to see whether the GPU is properly installed in the PCI-E slot. Listen for the click of the actuator close, and make sure the screw holes line up with the holes on the case to re-screw the GPU in. It's not much different than a normal card, it just requires more eye-balling and looking in a small space. Once screwed in, the GPU is in, albeit it does have some sag due to its larger cooler and corresponding weight gain over the reference version. I do recommend getting the 780 Ti's backplate that EVGA offers, but I do wish EVGA would include a backplate much as ASUS does with its MATRIX cards.

So what is it like having a Classified in a microATX case? If it looks like mine, it's a study in "small makes big". Small size, small case, HUGE punch. At first I was terrified that under gaming loads, and even moreso benchmarking loads, that the GPU would simply fry the corsair RM850 under it by expelling hot air all over it and into the bottom of my case. I was also worried that it would have undesirable effects to the rest of my case. Although the side of my case got warm (heat goes up and along the side of my case, and out the back), there was no throttling, no downclocking from 1020 / 1085 (which ultimately went up to 1150 in both GPU-z and EVGA Precision), and although the air leaving the exhaust fan of my case and my PSU were a bit warmer, the card maintained its composure, albeit in a slightly louder-than-expected way. Not "laptop at full blast loud", but not quite the "much quieter" effect I had expected from an ACX cooler. I think that's chalked up to my case being a bit smaller than the cases used by the average 780 Ti Classified user.

I admit it, I'm a bit afraid to overclock this GPU, but I decided to do a mild OC to see what would happen. I bumped up the clocks from 1020 to 1072, and saw my 11,006 Firestrike score become an 11,327. Temps maxed out at 77 Deg C vs. the 72 Deg C at reference speeds, and I wasn't comfortable with pushing the card further - not a fault of the GPU, but rather my own conditioning with laptops NOT to overclock things in the first place. I'll post my reference score and my OC scores at the end.

Although I haven't fully exploited the abilities of this GPU just yet (I'm waiting for a displayport cable that has connectors at both ends to get 4K / 60hz), this GPU is suitable for a larger mATX build. By that I don't just mean high performance, but a build that will give this card the necessary airflow it needs. I have it in my Obsidian 350D, but the case is as large as some ATX cases, and I have a liquid cooling loop to remove more of the heat from my CPU. I wouldn't recommend it in smaller cases such as BitFenix's small form-factor lineup, and for ITX, I wouldn't at all (unless you're willing to build it into a custom water loop, and even then the larger PCB may cause issues). However, with the right mATX case, the 780 Ti Classified can be a very powerful, and very viable choice for the gamer who wants one extremely fast GPU in his or her mATX case and has no plans to add a second GPU. Of course, if you water-cool it... adding a second classified is a non-issue... just make sure you have enough power for it. I wouldn't go below 650w for any reason with it, and I wouldn't go below 850 - preferably 1000w - if your plans for this card include BIOS hacking.

Great card, but it needs the right factors to exist in order to survive a life in an mATX case. Highly recommended with user-environment-based reservations (ie: NOT against the card).

3DMark - Stock Clocks / 4.6GHz CPU OC - 11,006

3DMark - 52MHz GPU OC / 4.6GHz CPU OC - 11,327


----------



## hwoverclkd

^^ from a moment there i thought you just wrote a dissertation on 780 ti classified


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> ^^ from a moment there i thought you just wrote a dissertation on 780 ti classified


Most Classies end up in big cases (750D / 900D) where they can splurt hot air out everywhere, or in liquid loops where they're cooled by liquid (or more extreme means such as SS, LN2, Dice, etc.,) I wanted to give a perspective where it's in a more confined space, and how it adapts. Even though the OC I did may be mild (It did go up to 1202 / 1203 in boost) and some may poo-poo that I didn't go "1300 BABY!", I wanted to show that even if you put it in a smaller case, so long as airflow is sufficient and you accept it for what it is, it's a very good choice for the well-designed mATX rig. For daily use, and for longevity, I bumped up the standard curve by 10%, and other than that one run, I've left it stock

Fact is, it's a very quiet card for doing basic stuff like this, YouTube, academics, etc. but it still does wonders at 1080p / ultra-high settings gaming. Would I go to the Kingpin even in a larger mATX case such as the 350D? No... too much heat to dissipate in an mATX rig unless it's watercooled... but the normal classy, absolutely.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> ^^ from a moment there i thought you just wrote a dissertation on 780 ti classified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Classies end up in big cases (750D / 900D) where they can splurt hot air out everywhere, or in liquid loops where they're cooled by liquid (or more extreme means such as SS, LN2, Dice, etc.,) I wanted to give a perspective where it's in a more confined space, and how it adapts. Even though the OC I did may be mild (It did go up to 1202 / 1203 in boost) and some may poo-poo that I didn't go "1300 BABY!", I wanted to show that even if you put it in a smaller case, so long as airflow is sufficient and you accept it for what it is, it's a very good choice for the well-designed mATX rig. For daily use, and for longevity, I bumped up the standard curve by 10%, and other than that one run, I've left it stock
> 
> Fact is, it's a very quiet card for doing basic stuff like this, YouTube, academics, etc. but it still does wonders at 1080p / ultra-high settings gaming. Would I go to the Kingpin even in a larger mATX case such as the 350D? No... too much heat to dissipate in an mATX rig unless it's watercooled... but the normal classy, absolutely.
Click to expand...

Make a review for the card so that others who don't have the card will see this. We all handle these cards and your review would be very helpful to those who don't have one but are thinking about purchasing them.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

In the parts-picking database that lets you log your build, there is no choice for the 780 Ti Classified. If there was an entiry for the 780 Ti Classy, I'd put the review up.

There's a spot for the Kingpin, the Hydro Copper, Normal Reference Card, SC ACX, even the backplate, but none for the Ti Classy

I'm still amazed at how tolerant the Classy is at being in a not-so-big case.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> In the parts-picking database that lets you log your build, there is no choice for the 780 Ti Classified. If there was an entiry for the 780 Ti Classy, I'd put the review up.
> 
> There's a spot for the Kingpin, the Hydro Copper, Normal Reference Card, SC ACX, even the backplate, but none for the Ti Classy
> 
> I'm still amazed at how tolerant the Classy is at being in a not-so-big case.


I meant on here as well as we are gpu headquarters.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I meant on here as well as we are gpu headquarters.


Done. It's in the general nVidia subforum


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I meant on here as well as we are gpu headquarters.
> 
> 
> 
> Done. It's in the general nVidia subforum
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## omarh2o

Hey classy owners, I just finished my wc loop for my two 780ti classified for the first time and temps im getting are awesome.
Core: 1306mhz
Mem: 4000mhz
Volts: 1.262
Mem: 1.70
pwm:416
2 cards in SLI
Both cards under full load always stay under 42C and with fur mark( which is crazy with skyn3t rev 2 bios because usage hits 87% each ) stays under 47. i finally feel like I'm not limited to temps. What overclocks are other people getting?





]


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> What overclocks are other people getting?


Depends on what GPU voltage you want to settle on but 1300Mhz should be no drama for a small voltage increase.

Also - ensure that you check the voltage with a DMM under max load as it increases under load Vs running at idle - especially if running higher than stock PWM settings.


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Depends on what GPU voltage you want to settle on but 1300Mhz should be no drama for a small voltage increase.
> 
> Also - ensure that you check the voltage with a DMM under max load as it increases under load Vs running at idle - especially if running higher than stock PWM settings.


Yeah i noticed that actually dmm reads definitely higher with greater pwm. What voltage would be good to settle on? Should i under volt a bit for 1300.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> Both cards under full load always stay under 42C and with fur mark( which is crazy with skyn3t rev 2 bios because usage hits 87% each ) stays under 47. i finally feel like I'm not limited to temps. What overclocks are other people getting?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that Mayhems Aurora? I have the Pastel. Clocks under water, I sort of hit a wall at 1384mhz / 1.29v / 40-47c depending on load. Any clock above that would immediately crash (wouldn't even see any artifact), even if i apply ridiculous amount of voltage (e.g. 50mv more for 13mhz additional clock). I believe, i need much lower temps. Under 20c perhaps? I guess I'll figure that out on winter








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> Yeah i noticed that actually dmm reads definitely higher with greater pwm. What voltage would be good to settle on? Should i under volt a bit for 1300.


Personally, I would stay below 1.3v for any extended usage.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I was gonna get mayhems but discoloration

I wanted some galaxy purple aurora 2 and that really poppin' blue


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> What voltage would be good to settle on? Should i under volt a bit for 1300.


There does not seem to be much in the way of hard evidence on what a 'safe' 24/7 voltage is for these things. One is the fact that unless the you blow up a cpu instantly from over-volting [which is fairly impossible with the 780Ti classy over volt tool] most of these cards have not been in service long enough to expose problems.

It would be good to refer to a datasheet for the GPU and check the manufacturers voltage limits - not sure if anyone has actually done this and I don't know if the actual datasheets are readily available.

nVidia themselves actually limit over volting to around 1.2v [as set by software] so we could therefore assume that 1.2v would be totally safe for a stock setup air-cooled GPU - Note that there would be some headroom built into this figure as well. This figure would no doubt be temp limited in that nVidia would be banking on a worst case user scenario ie - a noob overclocker running an air cooled card. Remember that as we increase voltage, power dissipation goes up exponentially as a square factor so a stock air cooled card can easily surpass its normal operating temps with only a little increase in voltage. Running with a good water cooled setup alleviates this problem.

When running on water - the user also has the safety margin of cooler GPU temps, so the max allowable voltage would technically be higher....How much higher... i dunno...!

I'm running my water cooled classy on 1.24375v [set by over volt tool] which translates to approx 1.35v peak voltage as measured by my DMM [average volts are a tad lower - around 1.26 to 1.28v]. I use OCCT's GPU test to load up the GPU when monitoring the volts.

This is with my PWM slider set to 400KHz and my clock set to +200Mhz.

I also run my memory at +500Mhz [had to boost the mem volt slider slightly to 1.65v] - Hynix memory chips]

I haven't bothered to thoroughly test at higher clocks as yet.


----------



## cursedprophet

hey guys,

just wondering if its normal for three cards to run at the lowest cards clock speed when in sLi?
is there a way to run one card the lower speed one seperately and the other two oc cards at their own speeds?

my rig has three 780ti classy and two r under water so run very well and oc well but my newest card is still air cooled so cat hit the speeds my water ones are at,

i noticed them all running at the air cooled cards speeds... thats normal?


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> There does not seem to be much in the way of hard evidence on what a 'safe' 24/7 voltage is for these things. One is the fact that unless the you blow up a cpu instantly from over-volting [which is fairly impossible with the 780Ti classy over volt tool] most of these cards have not been in service long enough to expose problems.
> 
> It would be good to refer to a datasheet for the GPU and check the manufacturers voltage limits - not sure if anyone has actually done this and I don't know if the actual datasheets are readily available.
> 
> nVidia themselves actually limit over volting to around 1.2v [as set by software] so we could therefore assume that 1.2v would be totally safe for a stock setup air-cooled GPU - Note that there would be some headroom built into this figure as well. This figure would no doubt be temp limited in that nVidia would be banking on a worst case user scenario ie - a noob overclocker running an air cooled card. Remember that as we increase voltage, power dissipation goes up exponentially as a square factor so a stock air cooled card can easily surpass its normal operating temps with only a little increase in voltage. Running with a good water cooled setup alleviates this problem.
> 
> When running on water - the user also has the safety margin of cooler GPU temps, so the max allowable voltage would technically be higher....How much higher... i dunno...!
> 
> I'm running my water cooled classy on 1.24375v [set by over volt tool] which translates to approx 1.35v peak voltage as measured by my DMM [average volts are a tad lower - around 1.26 to 1.28v]. I use OCCT's GPU test to load up the GPU when monitoring the volts.
> 
> This is with my PWM slider set to 400KHz and my clock set to +200Mhz.
> 
> I also run my memory at +500Mhz [had to boost the mem volt slider slightly to 1.65v] - Hynix memory chips]
> 
> I haven't bothered to thoroughly test at higher clocks as yet.


Assuming you're using the rev 2 bios, your clock speed is around 1280 right? Im pretty close at 1306/ 1.2500 volts. Memory speed also +500/1.65. Pwm 416 still dont fully understand it though. I understand it gives it "cleaner" power, so would the full load voltage increase when needed with a higher pwm freq.? Ive done a few tests but still dont see a big difference other than it does help stabilize my overclock. Anyway, i guess we can only assume that if temps are low anything under 1.3v is safe for 24/7 use until all our gpus blow up a few months from now. Only time will tell.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> Assuming you're using the rev 2 bios, your clock speed is around 1280 right? Im pretty close at 1306/ 1.2500 volts. Memory speed also +500/1.65. Pwm 416 still dont fully understand it though..


Yeh - From memory the default boost speed on these things is 1080MHz so adding another 200-220 on top of that is around 1280-1300Mhz - I just rechecked my main profile and its set for a +220 overclock and yes I am using skyn3t's bios [#2].

BTW - I also ran 1.2500 volts [tool voltage] but found that while it seemed stable on benchmarks @1300MHz I was getting the intermittent odd DirectX error when running BF4, so I have temporarily bumped it up a few notches to see if the errors disappear - They only occur randomly and very sporadically [sometimes in 5 mins and other times after a few hours and sometimes even longer than that]. May be a driver/game issue rather than the video card overclock so still testing atm - although I am suspecting the game more so than the overclock as it did the same at stock speeds once.

Now the PWM - PWM [Pulse Width Modulation] is related only to the onboard power supply(s) that is on the card. It effectively alters the power supply's ability to cope under load. Without going in to too much detail, it simply means that as the PWM value is increased, the power supply can react faster and usually better [but not always] to a changing load.

You will note that as you increase the PWM value your DMM reading will be higher for a given load - No load DMM reading will be not all that much different to a lower PWM value however its true value is gained when the supply is placed under stress when the GPU is drawing the most current. Raising the PWM does not really result in 'cleaner' voltage it results in a more regulated voltage ie the voltage is much more stable under peak loads. When overclocking you can run into the scenario where the GPU's voltage may dip too far under load and thereby crash/lock up - by increasing the PWM value the GPU's voltage will now dip less and if set correctly the voltage will remain above the point where the GPU will stop working and you can therefore achieve a higher or more stable overclock.

The main issue with higher PWM values is that the card's power supply has to work a lot harder and it therefore causes the power supply components to generate a lot more heat. I would recommend that if increasing the PWM value then ensure that the water block you have selected also cools the VRM components [voltage regulator section]. Myself, I use an EK block with the optional backplate - The EK block is specifically designed to cool the VRM section and the optional backplate also acts as a heatsink for the rear of the PCB directly behind the VRM section/components.

This is the main benefit of these EVGA cards in that their on board power supplies are redesigned from the reference type so that you can push them a lot harder without fear of them failing.


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Now the PWM - PWM [Pulse Width Modulation] is related only to the onboard power supply(s) that is on the card. It effectively alters the power supply's ability to cope under load. Without going in to too much detail, it simply means that as the PWM value is increased, the power supply can react faster and usually better [but not always] to a changing load.
> 
> You will note that as you increase the PWM value your DMM reading will be higher for a given load - No load DMM reading will be not all that much different to a lower PWM value however its true value is gained when the supply is placed under stress when the GPU is drawing the most current. Raising the PWM does not really result in 'cleaner' voltage it results in a more regulated voltage ie the voltage is much more stable under peak loads. When overclocking you can run into the scenario where the GPU's voltage may dip too far under load and thereby crash/lock up - by increasing the PWM value the GPU's voltage will now dip less and if set correctly the voltage will remain above the point where the GPU will stop working and you can therefore achieve a higher or more stable overclock.


Great post! Ive been reading other threads and articles about this but never fully grasped the concept. Makes alot more sense now.

I am using the same ek classy block with backplate on both gpu's. I will try a few tests playing with pwm while checking voltages. Assuming greater voltages will dip lower, i should increase pwm when significantly increasing voltage? When im home later ill test this.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I don't think this is that bad of a score for only pushing 1.21 volts on the skynet rev 4 bios

firestrike

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3930099?

firestrike extreme

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3930163?
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2578552


----------



## TheOJab

I received my 780 classified thrusday 28/8 and I was pretty happy with the feeling and the looks of the card. The I fired it up and ran some stock stability testing, which showed that the card ran a bit hot (85-88 in vally with the fan set to 100%), so I figured that there had to be something wrong with the thermal paste. I finally got around to changing it today, and I was shocked of how bad it was:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I then cleaned it off, put some new on, and put the card back together. Temps dropped around 15C, at a much lower fan speed.
Validation link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=2x7xd

More photos:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## chartiet

Wow, mine wasn't even close to being that bad. In fact, it was very good. Was she all sealed up and everything (not a refurb or RMA)? Bummer. Usually ~50% of the cards out there have crappy factory TIM, but, EVGA should be better than that.


----------



## TheOJab

Totally new card, which was ordered last tuesday. This is my first EVGA card, so I was a little shocked, not necessarily disapointed, but I was surprised.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOJab*
> 
> I received my 780 classified thrusday 28/8 and I was pretty happy with the feeling and the looks of the card. The I fired it up and ran some stock stability testing, which showed that the card ran a bit hot (85-88 in vally with the fan set to 100%), so I figured that there had to be something wrong with the thermal paste. I finally got around to changing it today, and I was shocked of how bad it was
> 
> I then cleaned it off, put some new on, and put the card back together. Temps dropped around 15C, at a much lower fan speed.
> Validation link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=2x7xd


that's a crappy TIM, probably an old stock and it hardened already. I think you can tell by its serial #. My old classy was somewhat the same before i sent it back for RMA. EVGA serial was in 0500 range and it didn't come with pcie cover yet. Think they only added that on the recent enthusiast line of products.


----------



## TheOJab

That could be a possibility, but I ordered from a fairly well selling site, so that should not be the problem..
I am not sure what end of the serial I should look at, but mine starts with 1410 and ends with 0207. It also had no pcie cover, just a cover on the SLI bridge.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOJab*
> 
> That could be a possibility, but I ordered from a fairly well selling site, so that should not be the problem..
> I am not sure what end of the serial I should look at, but mine starts with 1410 and ends with 0207. It also had no pcie cover, just a cover on the SLI bridge.


0207? That's one of the early batches. I RMA'd mine and i got replacement with 2000s serial. EVGA rep confirmed pcie cover were added on recent products.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> 0207? That's one of the early batches. I RMA'd mine and i got replacement with 2000s serial. EVGA rep confirmed pcie cover were added on recent products.


Acupalypse,

Mine starts with 1410, and ends in 3446, what's that mean


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> 0207? That's one of the early batches. I RMA'd mine and i got replacement with 2000s serial. EVGA rep confirmed pcie cover were added on recent products.
> 
> 
> 
> Acupalypse,
> 
> Mine starts with 1410, and ends in 3446, what's that mean
Click to expand...

it means you have an evga card! Seriously, it doesn't mean anything significant. It just seems like early batches didn't have good TIM and pcie cover, based on my and TheOjab's experience. What makes it even more odd is i could see odd markings on his chip, mine had odd markings at back of pcb, a little high idle temp and performance degraded in about two weeks. Evga initiated the RMA after showing them the photo. I'm a happy camper


----------



## Globber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Yeh - From memory the default boost speed on these things is 1080MHz so adding another 200-220 on top of that is around 1280-1300Mhz - I just rechecked my main profile and its set for a +220 overclock and yes I am using skyn3t's bios [#2].
> 
> BTW - I also ran 1.2500 volts [tool voltage] but found that while it seemed stable on benchmarks @1300MHz I was getting the intermittent odd DirectX error when running BF4, so I have temporarily bumped it up a few notches to see if the errors disappear - They only occur randomly and very sporadically [sometimes in 5 mins and other times after a few hours and sometimes even longer than that]. May be a driver/game issue rather than the video card overclock so still testing atm - although I am suspecting the game more so than the overclock as it did the same at stock speeds once.
> 
> Now the PWM - PWM [Pulse Width Modulation] is related only to the onboard power supply(s) that is on the card. It effectively alters the power supply's ability to cope under load. Without going in to too much detail, it simply means that as the PWM value is increased, the power supply can react faster and usually better [but not always] to a changing load.
> 
> You will note that as you increase the PWM value your DMM reading will be higher for a given load - No load DMM reading will be not all that much different to a lower PWM value however its true value is gained when the supply is placed under stress when the GPU is drawing the most current. Raising the PWM does not really result in 'cleaner' voltage it results in a more regulated voltage ie the voltage is much more stable under peak loads. When overclocking you can run into the scenario where the GPU's voltage may dip too far under load and thereby crash/lock up - by increasing the PWM value the GPU's voltage will now dip less and if set correctly the voltage will remain above the point where the GPU will stop working and you can therefore achieve a higher or more stable overclock.
> 
> The main issue with higher PWM values is that the card's power supply has to work a lot harder and it therefore causes the power supply components to generate a lot more heat. I would recommend that if increasing the PWM value then ensure that the water block you have selected also cools the VRM components [voltage regulator section]. Myself, I use an EK block with the optional backplate - The EK block is specifically designed to cool the VRM section and the optional backplate also acts as a heatsink for the rear of the PCB directly behind the VRM section/components.
> 
> This is the main benefit of these EVGA cards in that their on board power supplies are redesigned from the reference type so that you can push them a lot harder without fear of them failing.


Thank you for the PWM description, that actually makes a lot of sense since you put it that way. I am running a 780 Classy on air with very heavy airflow through my case. What type of increment would you recommend adjusting the PWM by to see where I can push to? I currently notice a few fluctuations in voltage during gameplay and benchmarks and I would like to stabilize my voltage a bit more, to hopefully ensure stable clock speed under load. Thanks!


----------



## TheOJab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> it means you have an evga card! Seriously, it doesn't mean anything significant. It just seems like early batches didn't have good TIM and pcie cover, based on my and TheOjab's experience. What makes it even more odd is i could see odd markings on his chip, mine had odd markings at back of pcb, a little high idle temp and performance degraded in about two weeks. Evga initiated the RMA after showing them the photo. I'm a happy camper


The marks on the metal surrounding the chip? What kind of performance degradation did you experience?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Yeah, not sure what those marks are. They certainly don't affect perf but you know it's tough to overcome the assumption something wasn't QA'd properly. My 3rd classy is definitely spotless.

The card used to clock past 1300 on air (1358 to be exact). 2 or 3 weeks later, it won't do the same clocks on the same voltage it ran...in fact i got pissed off as i wasn't even able to clock it past 1254. The replacement card that evga sent was even worse. Won't stabilize 1201 @1.212v! Sent two cards back and landed on this 3rd classy. Not stellar but clocks at acceptable range.


----------



## TheOJab

I am still waiting for copper blocks found in this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1489469/gtx-780-classified-g10 to throw it under water with my G10 and then really see how good of a preformer it is. But I am very tempted to see how far it will go on air, atm I am @ stock volts (showing 1,12-1,14 under load in GPU Z) and the card is boosting to 1137 (1124 when going over 78C) and it is running everything great.


----------



## motherpuncher

I just got one that is only somewhat stable at 1189 at 1.21v. I'm extremely disappointed. Also just a few days ago one of the fans started making a horrible noise at 70% (I like aggressive fan profiles to keep the card cool) and then does it real loud as it winds down, when I exit out of a game. I'm assuming they wouldn't just send me another fan, so now I have to pay to send it off and be without a card for a while, and it sucks that it's just the fan, would be nice to get one back that actually oc'ed worth darn.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOJab*
> 
> I am still waiting for copper blocks found in this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1489469/gtx-780-classified-g10 to throw it under water with my G10 and then really see how good of a preformer it is. But I am very tempted to see how far it will go on air, atm I am @ stock volts (showing 1,12-1,14 under load in GPU Z) and the card is boosting to 1137 (1124 when going over 78C) and it is running everything great.


first off, I must say these voltage readings threw many of us in total disarray







that's all because software isn't too reliable. Now, about your boost, I noticed it's a little lower (just like my 1st classy) compared to newer classifieds (bios difference perhaps). Newer bios gives boost to 1162 I believe, and of course there's an optional update. http://forums.evga.com/Optional-BIOS-for-GTX-780-Ti-Classified-and-GTX-780-Ti-Classified-KNGPN-cards-m2105132.aspx [note: you have to register your card to evga first before they can send that to you]

Or flash yours using skyn3t v2. Your choice.

The evga bios fix is primarily for evbot, but even if you don't have it, it'll work just as good with classy voltage controller software. And I find it waaaay more stable than stock bios








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> I just got one that is only somewhat stable at 1189 at 1.21v. I'm extremely disappointed. Also just a few days ago one of the fans started making a horrible noise at 70% (I like aggressive fan profiles to keep the card cool) and then does it real loud as it winds down, when I exit out of a game. I'm assuming they wouldn't just send me another fan, so now I have to pay to send it off and be without a card for a while, and it sucks that it's just the fan, would be nice to get one back that actually oc'ed worth darn.


Is the card new? try reaching out to evga and see how they can assist with the replacement. I could be wrong but I don't think they'll send you just a replacement fan


----------



## motherpuncher

Well I got it off of ebay, and it was listed as new/ open box. It did still have the plastic on it when I got it. I registered it with EVGA the day I got it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321473134481?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

That's the exact card. The serial ends in 00258, but I don't know if that is actually an indicator of anything. And I don't know how they treat an RMA if it's not purchased from a reputable reseller, even though I did register it.


----------



## TheOJab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> first off, I must say these voltage readings threw many of us in total disarray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's all because software isn't too reliable. Now, about your boost, I noticed it's a little lower (just like my 1st classy) compared to newer classifieds (bios difference perhaps). Newer bios gives boost to 1162 I believe, and of course there's an optional update. http://forums.evga.com/Optional-BIOS-for-GTX-780-Ti-Classified-and-GTX-780-Ti-Classified-KNGPN-cards-m2105132.aspx [note: you have to register your card to evga first before they can send that to you]
> 
> Or flash yours using skyn3t v2. Your choice.
> 
> The evga bios fix is primarily for evbot, but even if you don't have it, it'll work just as good with classy voltage controller software. And I find it waaaay more stable than stock bios


Is there anything wrong with the voltage reading?
It was my plan to flash the card to skyn3t classy vbios-rev 4 when I get it under water, do you see any problems with this? (I am not new to overclocking, so don't worry







)

I have spend the last few hours trying to see how far I could take the card on air, and I am not dissapointed:
Atm I am at 1333 core clock, using the classified controller I put in 1,225V (1,2 actual) and the card is stable both in Vally and Heaven. Here are the scores:


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOJab*
> 
> Is there anything wrong with the voltage reading?
> It was my plan to flash the card to skyn3t classy vbios-rev 4 when I get it under water, do you see any problems with this? (I am not new to overclocking, so don't worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I have spend the last few hours trying to see how far I could take the card on air, and I am not dissapointed:
> Atm I am at 1333 core clock, using the classified controller I put in 1,225V (1,2 actual) and the card is stable both in Vally and Heaven. Here are the scores:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wait...so you have a 780 non-Ti? sorry, I thought you have the Ti classy. My bad. Forget what I said about bios fix









There's nothing wrong on your voltage reading, it's what most people use (software, that is). I was referring to my readings via evga probeIT connector on my previous post...hence, the confusion. Anyways, you're good


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> Well I got it off of ebay, and it was listed as new/ open box. It did still have the plastic on it when I got it. I registered it with EVGA the day I got it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321473134481?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> That's the exact card. The serial ends in 00258, but I don't know if that is actually an indicator of anything. And I don't know how they treat an RMA if it's not purchased from a reputable reseller, even though I did register it.


EVGA won't treat your rma any different because you registered the card with them allready. you may have to provide an invoice to them though to provide proof of purchase. You may have to upload an invoice to them.

http://www.evga.com/support/

The invoice upload is on the left lower part of page. I just purchased a 780 Hydrocopper about a month ago and went through all the registration.
I had a EVGA die a few years ago and they cross shipped me a replacement, it was quick.


----------



## TheOJab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> wait...so you have a 780 non-Ti? sorry, I thought you have the Ti classy. My bad. Forget what I said about bios fix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong on your voltage reading, it's what most people use (software, that is). I was referring to my readings via evga probeIT connector on my previous post...hence, the confusion. Anyways, you're good


Yep, non-Ti








- What is the normal-ish clock to get to when using 1,225V? (taking the v-drop into account of course)


----------



## jdc122

What are standard temps on air for a 780ti classy? I got around (a bit less) 1300 on the stock 1.21v, but cards got too hot in my case, like 85c. Thermal paste was dry so I've replaced it, but can't test it until tomorrow because my rig has been taken apart for installing my new haswell rig.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> What are standard temps on air for a 780ti classy? I got around (a bit less) 1300 on the stock 1.21v, but cards got too hot in my case, like 85c. Thermal paste was dry so I've replaced it, but can't test it until tomorrow because my rig has been taken apart for installing my new haswell rig.


For me (running @ reference speed with reference curve

Idle: 28 to 30 Deg C
Max: 70 to 74 Deg C

Note: If I leave KBoost on in precision, Idle goes up to about 50 Deg C, and Max goes to about 75 to 78 C. Not enough to throttle, but I don't leave KBoost on unless I'm benchmarking.

Jason


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> For me (running @ reference speed with reference curve
> 
> Idle: 28 to 30 Deg C
> Max: 70 to 74 Deg C
> 
> Note: If I leave KBoost on in precision, Idle goes up to about 50 Deg C, and Max goes to about 75 to 78 C. Not enough to throttle, but I don't leave KBoost on unless I'm benchmarking.
> 
> Jason


Can I ask what your ambient temp is? I really think there was something wrong with my card, I only bench with 100% fan and my ambient is never more than 22c, usually closer to 18 though...


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> Can I ask what your ambient temp is? I really think there was something wrong with my card, I only bench with 100% fan and my ambient is never more than 22c, usually closer to 18 though...


68 Deg F / 20 Deg C.

Edit: You're also running the card at 1.212v, with a 1300MHz OC. At that point, you're beginning to enter territory where you should be looking at a liquid cooling loop


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> 68 Deg F / 20 Deg C.
> 
> Edit: You're also running the card at 1.212v, with a 1300MHz OC. At that point, you're beginning to enter territory where you should be looking at a liquid cooling loop


I've seen plenty head towards 1400/1.3v on air before, although I am saving for a chilled water loop! Kingpin himself said water is only needed for 1500+


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOJab*
> 
> Yep, non-Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - What is the normal-ish clock to get to when using 1,225V? (taking the v-drop into account of course)


I really think your card is doing great. I had a 780 Lightning before and trust me, i had more headaches than smiles with that card (crappy memory







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> What are standard temps on air for a 780ti classy? I got around (a bit less) 1300 on the stock 1.21v, but cards got too hot in my case, like 85c. Thermal paste was dry so I've replaced it, but can't test it until tomorrow because my rig has been taken apart for installing my new haswell rig.


there is really no standard temp as these chips behave differently on clocks/voltage/fan speed you set. Just for comparison, here's what i had so far:

Ambient temp: 73F to 75F
1st classy = 1267Mhz / 1850Mhz / 1.26V / 75% fan / 78c on TR
2nd classy = didn't even bother to log test results; crapped out at 1188mhz/1.212v, not worth my time








3rd classy (current) =
(AIR) 1267 / 1750 Mhz / 1.26V / 75% fan / 86c on TR
(Water) 1267 / 1890 / 1.21V / 40c on TR

Also did test with backplate on and temps were consistently higher from 1c to 4c

EVGA and Skyn3t bioses were pretty consistent with temps regardless of voltage/clocks I set.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> I've seen plenty head towards 1400/1.3v on air before, although I am saving for a chilled water loop! Kingpin himself said water is only needed for 1500+


That's always been ambiguous. 1500+ on water? Feasible but I'd want to see the water temp







...or probably dip the rad into a bucket of ice while benching. Seeing it with photos/videos would really help....just so it'd be clear what they really meant about the results they claim on air / water


----------



## traxtech

Finally got my rma back from EVGA and straight out of the box this card is a machine. I haven't touched the bios or voltage and it's stable at +78 +400 memory.

I checked the asic aswell and my last one was 54.9, the new one is 79.9 so maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *traxtech*
> 
> Finally got my rma back from EVGA and straight out of the box this card is a machine. I haven't touched the bios or voltage and it's stable at +78 +400 memory.
> 
> I checked the asic aswell and my last one was 54.9, the new one is 79.9 so maybe that has something to do with it?


NICE!

It seems the classies are machines. Mine's 64.6 ASIC, but i've gotten it up to 1098 / 1163 (and it goes to 1229) stable. I chickened out after and it's back to basics.


----------



## TheOJab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I really think your card is doing great. I had a 780 Lightning before and trust me, i had more headaches than smiles with that card (crappy memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Good. I have not been playing more with the card, so it is still fully stable @ 1333 core with 1.2 actual voltage (memory is still stock, and will not be playing with it until I get it under water). For fun I tried 1411 (or something like that) core, with 1.3 voltage, but it hit power target almost instantly (still using the stock bios).


----------



## omarh2o

Why does it seem like stock bios can achieve better overclocks than with lower volts than the skyn3t rev 2 bios?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> NICE!
> 
> It seems the classies are machines. Mine's 64.6 ASIC, but i've gotten it up to 1098 / 1163 (and it goes to 1229) stable. I chickened out after and it's back to basics.


go stretch its legs!


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> I am using the same ek classy block with backplate on both gpu's. I will try a few tests playing with pwm while checking voltages. Assuming greater voltages will dip lower, i should increase pwm when significantly increasing voltage? When im home later ill test this.


Yes - raising the PWM frequency will result in less voltage drop under load - however the average and peak voltage to the GPU is increased thereby resulting in higher temps for the GPU and higher temps for the VRM circuitry.

If you raise it too high, you simply get to the point of 'no or very minimal returns' at best, in that you just simply make the card dissipate more heat for no real gain in overclocks etc.

BTW - I forgot to mention that mine is a 780Ti rather than just a 780.

I did some further testing over the last few days and now conclude that my card is stable at 1.2250v GPU volts as set by the tool at a +220MHz OC - So very similar results to your card.


----------



## computergeekz36

Hello Fellow 780 owners

I have looked around but cant find a solid answer as to what is the max safe volts 24/7 for a 780 classy

I'm running 1359mhz @ 1.24375v and the memory at +200 @1.65v and PWM at 416khz

I'm running an Ek block so temps are never over 40-45c

I can push it much more Im sure. Are volts a problem as long as temps are down?

Thanks


----------



## jdc122

personally I wouldn't go over 1.35 on water. Your memory looks a little weak too, try for +400


----------



## computergeekz36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> personally I wouldn't go over 1.35 on water. Your memory looks a little weak too, try for +400


Thanks
What voltage should I stay within on the memory?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computergeekz36*
> 
> Thanks
> What voltage should I stay within on the memory?


I would say you could go up to 1.75v perfectly fine. I usually bench at 1.85v. I think the classy voltage tool applies a little higher voltage than what is set like.1v. I have to confirm how much of a difference it is.


----------



## omarh2o

Should I upgrade to 980's? Im kind of in between here, from what ive heard the 980 will be about 15% faster but will have less overclocking ability, Of course this is all just speculation. I have my 780ti classies sli @1300 core and 4000 mem 24/7 under water. Even if I skip the 980, when will the 980 ti and 980ti classified release? im debating whether I should upgrade them or wait until next summer or so and upgrade my monitors now, 2 asus rog swifts. im pretty sure 1300mhz 780ti would probably be a little faster or on par with a 980. with previous evga classified cards, how long after launch do they usually release? Anyone here upgrading on launch with a Ti?


----------



## Kimir

I wont upgrade a classy or kpe to a reference design that's for sure.
But that's just me.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> Should I upgrade to 980's? Im kind of in between here, from what ive heard the 980 will be about 15% faster but will have less overclocking ability, Of course this is all just speculation. I have my 780ti classies sli @1300 core and 4000 mem 24/7 under water. Even if I skip the 980, when will the 980 ti and 980ti classified release? im debating whether I should upgrade them or wait until next summer or so and upgrade my monitors now, 2 asus rog swifts. im pretty sure 1300mhz 780ti would probably be a little faster or on par with a 980. with previous evga classified cards, how long after launch do they usually release? Anyone here upgrading on launch with a Ti?


Why would anyone know the overclockability of unreleased cards







780 Classy took a while, if the 980 is released 18th i'd guess EVGA will want them out by christmas atleast


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> Why would anyone know the overclockability of unreleased cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 780 Classy took a while, if the 980 is released 18th i'd guess EVGA will want them out by christmas atleast


I don't know lol, a bunch of random threads on different sites talked about it. And that's not to far away, I would much rather upgrade to a classy or kpe on water than a reference card.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I'm hoping people with classifieds sell theirs to buy a 980. I want to pick up a second one hopefully for cheap.


----------



## Nark96

No point upgrading if you have a 780/780Ti or a Titan/Titan Black. Unless you're loaded with money lol. I'm personally not upgrading my 780 Classy probably till the next wave of Nvidia GPU's get released. I heard Nvidia is doing two sets of GPU's, the first wave which will be around October, and the second wave around March next year. I may just wait till March next year and see what they bring to the market







but that's just me.


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> No point upgrading if you have a 780/780Ti or a Titan/Titan Black. Unless you're loaded with money lol. I'm personally not upgrading my 780 Classy probably till the next wave of Nvidia GPU's get released. I heard Nvidia is doing two sets of GPU's, the first wave which will be around October, and the second wave around March next year. I may just wait till March next year and see what they bring to the market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that's just me.


I didn't know about this '"second" wave of gpu's, so around October will be 980/980ti right? whats coming up in march? titan X, gtx 1080? lol


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> I didn't know about this '"second" wave of gpu's, so around October will be 980/980ti right? whats coming up in march? titan X, gtx 1080? lol


I honestly don't know, it's pure speculation still. I'm just researching frequently to see if they've made any legitimate updates directly from Nvidia themselves


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> Should I upgrade to 980's? Im kind of in between here, from what ive heard the 980 will be about 15% faster but will have less overclocking ability, Of course this is all just speculation. I have my 780ti classies sli @1300 core and 4000 mem 24/7 under water. Even if I skip the 980, when will the 980 ti and 980ti classified release? im debating whether I should upgrade them or wait until next summer or so and upgrade my monitors now, 2 asus rog swifts. im pretty sure 1300mhz 780ti would probably be a little faster or on par with a 980. with previous evga classified cards, how long after launch do they usually release? Anyone here upgrading on launch with a Ti?


hang in there and wait for the announcement mid of this month. I'm not sure you want to be one of the first to grab it. Usually 'front runners' get hit by the arrows first


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> hang in there and wait for the announcement mid of this month. I'm not sure you want to be one of the first to grab it. Usually 'front runners' get hit by the arrows first


Agreed







never be one of the first with new GPU's


----------



## computergeekz36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I would say you could go up to 1.75v perfectly fine. I usually bench at 1.85v. I think the classy voltage tool applies a little higher voltage than what is set like.1v. I have to confirm how much of a difference it is.


Thanks for you input

I raised my oc and I'm running at 1385mhz @1.26875v and +300 on the [email protected] 1.70 and PWM of 457khz. I can hit higher on the core but it requires to much volts for the small increase. The ram Im still working on getting up to 400+ Not that it yields much performance gains. using evga oc tool core burning it was hitting 180% power limit and only hitting 50c on core and vrm. gaming it only hits 40c at most. I love EVGA!!!!


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computergeekz36*
> 
> Thanks for you input
> 
> I raised my oc and I'm running at 1385mhz @1.26875v and +300 on the [email protected] 1.70 and PWM of 457khz. I can hit higher on the core but it requires to much volts for the small increase. The ram Im still working on getting up to 400+ Not that it yields much performance gains. using evga oc tool core burning it was hitting 180% power limit and only hitting 50c on core and vrm. gaming it only hits 40c at most. I love EVGA!!!!


That's pretty good! Haven't pushed that far yet, at the moment Core clock is 1320 with 1.250v, PWM 416, and memory +500 1.65 volts. I know each card is different but it seems like memory doesn't need much of a voltage boost unless exceeding +500.


----------



## Nizzen

Is it stable for 1 + houre in BF4? For me, bf4 is harder to get stable than firestrike extreme. 780ti classy1400mhz sli is easy for me in Fs extreme but not bf4.


----------



## Unphoto

I have tried looking everywhere for a "simple" walkthrough guide for the GTX Classified Controller tool.
Can some please help met with this tool?

The definitions of the used terms and when to use which slider during an OC run.
Removing the "auto check" and pushing the volt slider to 1.212V makes my 3Dmark runs HO RROR.
I lose like 500 points on a standard run.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> I have tried looking everywhere for a "simple" walkthrough guide for the GTX Classified Controller tool.
> Can some please help met with this tool?
> 
> The definitions of the used terms and when to use which slider during an OC run.
> Removing the "auto check" and pushing the volt slider to 1.212V makes my 3Dmark runs HO RROR.
> I lose like 500 points on a standard run.
> 
> Thanks in advance


the tool is pretty straightforward to be honest. Core, memory and pci voltage (with pwm slider at the bottom if using the newer version)

I would start setting the core voltage slider to whatever i'm comfortable with and then start clocking up and test each time until it crashes/artifacts

what clock frequency do you set @1.212v? did you OC the memory along with it?


----------



## Unphoto

Currently outfited with the EK Classy waterblock and Backplate

Currently (bought the card 4 days ago so, going slow)

@ LN2 Bios:
+150 on the Core, nothing else.
This translates into 1230Mhz boost

I can go stable with
+150 Core
+250 MEM

Altering either one results into instability.
If i slide the Vcore to preferred 1.212V i lose performance.

Core temp never reaches over 42 degrees (celsius)
VRM never reaches over 47 degrees (celsius)


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> I have tried looking everywhere for a "simple" walkthrough guide for the GTX Classified Controller tool.
> Can some please help met with this tool?
> 
> The definitions of the used terms and when to use which slider during an OC run.
> Removing the "auto check" and pushing the volt slider to 1.212V makes my 3Dmark runs HO RROR.
> I lose like 500 points on a standard run.
> 
> Thanks in advance


When your applying cpu voltage for example, like 1.200v, the software will read 1.200 but actual voltage measured at the card is like 1.230v. The software reading in Precison X or Afterburner will be lower than what it actually is, just remember that so you don't over volt your card for a sustained amount of time.


----------



## Unphoto

Hi,

Yeah i learned that way back in the time when i thought CPU-Z (Windows) reading where not really up to par with the BIOS values








I also noticed that once auto is unchecked, the Volt setting in permanently locked, is that supposed to happen?


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> Currently outfited with the EK Classy waterblock and Backplate
> 
> Currently (bought the card 4 days ago so, going slow)
> 
> @ LN2 Bios:
> +150 on the Core, nothing else.
> This translates into 1230Mhz boost
> 
> I can go stable with
> +150 Core
> +250 MEM
> 
> Altering either one results into instability.
> If i slide the Vcore to preferred 1.212V i lose performance.
> 
> Core temp never reaches over 42 degrees (celsius)
> VRM never reaches over 47 degrees (celsius)


Your card may not scale well. I bought a 780 classy about a month ago and it does not scale to well. 1250mhz requires 1.210v but to get to 1300mhz I gotta give it 1.290v. It won't go any faster after that no matter what voltage I give it.


----------



## Unphoto

I dunno, it's all without extra voltages, increasing the Voltage should at least give me some more head room?


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Yeah i learned that way back in the time when i thought CPU-Z (Windows) reading where not really up to par with the BIOS values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also noticed that once auto is unchecked, the Volt setting in permanently locked, is that supposed to happen?


Yeah, same thing happens here. Im not sure why it doesn't go down. Maybe somebody in here knows.


----------



## Unphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Yeah, same thing happens here. Im not sure why it doesn't go down. Maybe somebody in here knows.


Maybe something to do with the stock LN2 BIOS?

I can think of one valid reason that the LN2 BIOS wants no boost whatsoever


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> I dunno, it's all without extra voltages, increasing the Voltage should at least give me some more head room?


Yup, hopefully. Crank that thing up and see what happens







Im sure there is some speed left in there.


----------



## Unphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> the tool is pretty straightforward to be honest. Core, memory and pci voltage (with pwm slider at the bottom if using the newer version)
> 
> I would start setting the core voltage slider to whatever i'm comfortable with and then start clocking up and test each time until it crashes/artifacts
> 
> what clock frequency do you set @1.212v? did you OC the memory along with it?


so when do i boost the PCI-E voltage?

Is it:
NVVDD slide until instability in benchmarks, then take it back one step and move on to FBVDD.
FBVDD slide until instability in benchmarks, then take it back one step and move on to PEXVDD.
PEXVDD slide until instability in benchmarks, then take it back one step and move on to PWM Freq.
PWM Freq.slide until instability in benchmarks, then take it back one step.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> I dunno, it's all without extra voltages, increasing the Voltage should at least give me some more head room?


Theoretically, it should. But OC-ing every chip is a luck of draw. So I believe you're trying to find that out









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Yeah i learned that way back in the time when i thought CPU-Z (Windows) reading where not really up to par with the BIOS values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also noticed that once auto is unchecked, the Volt setting in permanently locked, is that supposed to happen?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, same thing happens here. Im not sure why it doesn't go down. Maybe somebody in here knows.
Click to expand...

It's coded that way. The voltage control forces a constant voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> Maybe something to do with the stock LN2 BIOS?
> 
> I can think of one valid reason that the LN2 BIOS wants no boost whatsoever


Have you tried skyn3t bios yet?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> the tool is pretty straightforward to be honest. Core, memory and pci voltage (with pwm slider at the bottom if using the newer version)
> 
> I would start setting the core voltage slider to whatever i'm comfortable with and then start clocking up and test each time until it crashes/artifacts
> 
> what clock frequency do you set @1.212v? did you OC the memory along with it?
> 
> 
> 
> so when do i boost the PCI-E voltage?
> 
> Is it:
> NVVDD slide until instability in benchmarks, then take it back one step and move on to FBVDD.
> FBVDD slide until instability in benchmarks, then take it back one step and move on to PEXVDD.
> PEXVDD slide until instability in benchmarks, then take it back one step and move on to PWM Freq.
> PWM Freq.slide until instability in benchmarks, then take it back one step.
Click to expand...

Yes, do it one at a time especially if you don't know the limit of your card yet. In general, it's the clock frequency you take a step back, not the voltage, when instability occurs. But mind the temps and the voltage level you set. Try being conservative at first.









I don't really touch PEXVDD as i don't see any benefit doing so. Other folks have stability success bumping that up though. Again, the response differs from one system to another.


----------



## stilllogicz

My 780 classy stopped overclocking.

I installed the new Afterburner, version 4.0. Installed skynet bios version 4 and using the new classified tool. I increase the voltage in the classified tool & the clock rate in Afterburner but no increases happen anymore. Any idea why??


----------



## Unphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Theoretically, it should. But OC-ing every chip is a luck of draw. So I believe you're trying to find that out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's coded that way. The voltage control forces a constant voltage.
> Have you tried skyn3t bios yet?
> Yes, do it one at a time especially if you don't know the limit of your card yet. In general, it's the clock frequency you take a step back, not the voltage, when instability occurs. But mind the temps and the voltage level you set. Try being conservative at first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really touch PEXVDD as i don't see any benefit doing so. Other folks have stability success bumping that up though. Again, the response differs from one system to another.


Yeah, it was 03:00 AM when i posted that, and my responses where getting allot shorter









Yes, i leave the voltage at that set limit and step down a bit on the clock frequency to keep everything stable.

I actually managed to get a stable higher MEM OC by pushing the mem voltage to 1.75.
I now can run around +400Mhz on the stock LN2 BIOS.

As soon as i touch the PCI-E or PWM slide, all the benchmarks drop 600 points.

About Skynet:
Yup, i tried v2 and the card does not really behave differently.

Now that i think of this:
When i flashed back to the original LN2 BIOS, i am unable to use KeplerBiosTweaker to read and/or flash my 780Ti....maybe someone is familiar with this phenomon?


----------



## HiTechPixel

I have a 780 Classified and am wondering which BIOS version does it have to have at stock in order to be able to flash it?

I ask because I read if you have the wrong BIOS I can't flash it.


----------



## Unphoto

You can flash on both sides of the BIOS switch.
If i understood correctly, the LN2 side lifts the power and temp limits wich gives you allot more headroom for OC'ing

Just in case something goes wrong and you didn't make a back-up







.....
EVGA Geforce GTX 780 Original BIOS


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> My 780 classy stopped overclocking.
> 
> I installed the new Afterburner, version 4.0. Installed skynet bios version 4 and using the new classified tool. I increase the voltage in the classified tool & the clock rate in Afterburner but no increases happen anymore. Any idea why??


bios or afterburner, most likely bios...... i recommend the bios evga released (XTI BIOS)


----------



## omarh2o

v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> bios or afterburner, most likely bios...... i recommend the bios evga released (XTI BIOS)


Performance wise, how is the XTI bios verses the skyn3t rev2 bios? I haven't used XTI at all.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> You can flash on both sides of the BIOS switch.
> If i understood correctly, the LN2 side lifts the power and temp limits wich gives you allot more headroom for OC'ing
> 
> Just in case something goes wrong and you didn't make a back-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> EVGA Geforce GTX 780 Original BIOS


This doesn't answer my question.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> v
> Performance wise, how is the XTI bios verses the skyn3t rev2 bios? I haven't used XTI at all.


oh im sorry was thinking about the 780ti classy, skynets rev 2 bios is what you want to use, thats what i used when i had the 780 classy and worked great. the rev 4 bios my have something wrong if it's not working properly maybe @skyn3t can take a look at it


----------



## Unphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> This doesn't answer my question.


Then i don't understand your question.
You can flash any stock evga 780ti classied bios that there is on either side of the bios switch


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> This doesn't answer my question.


Your question was, "which bios do I need to be able to flash?" That isn't really a question, because you can flash over any bios. There is no specific one you need to be able to flash over anything. Just, for starters, do not flash the normal BIOS side. You are required to keep one bios option stock in case of a need to RMA. Leaving the normal bios is the best way to ensure you have that requirement met.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> Then i don't understand your question.
> You can flash any stock evga 780ti classied bios that there is on either side of the bios switch


I think it was confusion on his side, not yours. He asked which bios he needs from stock to be able to flash the card.


----------



## stilllogicz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> oh im sorry was thinking about the 780ti classy, skynets rev 2 bios is what you want to use, thats what i used when i had the 780 classy and worked great. the rev 4 bios my have something wrong if it's not working properly maybe @skyn3t can take a look at it


I flashed the original LN2 Bios, reboot, uninstalled all Nvidia drivers and then reflashed the rev 2 bios and installed new drivers. The power target goes up to 130% so I know the bios is working. Any voltage changes in the classified tool and core clock changes in Afterburner do not show up in the OSD while gaming.

The OSD shows voltage @ 1.150 (or something similar, I'm at work so not 100% sure) and the core clock @ 1100 Mhz regardless of what I change. Anyone have any idea what's going on? It used to work perfectly a few months before.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> because you can flash over any bios. There is no specific one you need to be able to flash over anything


That's all I needed to know!









So regardless of which BIOS version my card has from factory, I can still flash Skynets BIOS on it? And I should use the LN2 BIOS when doing so?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> That's all I needed to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So regardless of which BIOS version my card has from factory, I can still flash Skynets BIOS on it? And I should use the LN2 BIOS when doing so?


Absolutely! The normal bios switch is very stable from the factory and if you happen to accidentally overwrite it, EVGA will send it to you in a heartbeat to get it back to the stock setting, or you can use the link above.

I did overwrite it once, while testing a lot of stuff really fast.


----------



## stilllogicz

Quick question, any voltage greater than 1.212 will not show up in any software or OSD correct? So if my classified tool is set to 1.24v the OSD will still only show 1.212.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> Quick question, any voltage greater than 1.212 will not show up in any software or OSD correct? So if my classified tool is set to 1.24v the OSD will still only show 1.212.


It usually won't even display 1.212v, but more around 1.175 or so. The software readout is no Bueno at all.

If you are using the 780 (non Ti) the voltage you set is said to be close to what the card is using. The 780ti model will be using more, so you really need to keep an eye on it with a multimeter.


----------



## stilllogicz

Thanks! +Rep. I did the overclock since last year and don't remember these little details. Had it running at stock for the last few months and I'm now trying to get it back to how I had it.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

 thank you! I love overclocking and decided to pull another Classified into the look... Not another gpu, but rather, the x99.... I am going to give everything Classified a run for its money as soon as I can get it all in.


----------



## Baasha

After having the GTX-780 Ti Classified GPUs in SLI for a few weeks, I am quite disappointed at the OC'ability of these cards.

The Skyn3t BIOS seems to act really weird and cause all sorts of issues - my cards have 90% & 84% ASIC and can do 1289Mhz at stock voltages.

The cards, with the Skyn3t Rev. 2 BIOS can't even do 1336Mhz w/ 1.250V w/ the Classified Tool!









I then flashed the XTI BIOS and it seems to be much more stable than the Skyn3t BIOS. However, OC'ing is still garbage. This BIOS too doesn't work even at 1336Mhz w/ 1.250V.

Not sure why or how it can do almost 1300Mhz (1289Mhz) w/ stock volts but can't hold 1336Mhz w/ 1.250V!

I just went back to the stock BIOS and have reconciled myself to the 1289Mhz OC w/ stock volts. This is quite pathetic given that the whole point of the Classified is to over-volt the cards and get a nice big OC.

I was really hoping for around 1400Mhz given that my cards can do 1289Mhz at stock!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> After having the GTX-780 Ti Classified GPUs in SLI for a few weeks, I am quite disappointed at the OC'ability of these cards.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The Skyn3t BIOS seems to act really weird and cause all sorts of issues - my cards have 90% & 84% ASIC and can do 1289Mhz at stock voltages.
> 
> The cards, with the Skyn3t Rev. 2 BIOS can't even do 1336Mhz w/ 1.250V w/ the Classified Tool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then flashed the XTI BIOS and it seems to be much more stable than the Skyn3t BIOS. However, OC'ing is still garbage. This BIOS too doesn't work even at 1336Mhz w/ 1.250V.
> 
> Not sure why or how it can do almost 1300Mhz (1289Mhz) w/ stock volts but can't hold 1336Mhz w/ 1.250V!
> 
> I just went back to the stock BIOS and have reconciled myself to the 1289Mhz OC w/ stock volts. This is quite pathetic given that the whole point of the Classified is to over-volt the cards and get a nice big OC.
> 
> I was really hoping for around 1400Mhz given that my cards can do 1289Mhz at stock!


I run dual and tri SLI, and can not use the Skyn3t Bios. Using the EVGA modified Bios (the one they require the serial number so they can email it to you) and can get to 1379 stable before my power supply shuts off. You may look into emailing EVGA and getting them to send you that bios.


----------



## Unphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> After having the GTX-780 Ti Classified GPUs in SLI for a few weeks, I am quite disappointed at the OC'ability of these cards.
> 
> The Skyn3t BIOS seems to act really weird and cause all sorts of issues - my cards have 90% & 84% ASIC and can do 1289Mhz at stock voltages.
> 
> The cards, with the Skyn3t Rev. 2 BIOS can't even do 1336Mhz w/ 1.250V w/ the Classified Tool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then flashed the XTI BIOS and it seems to be much more stable than the Skyn3t BIOS. However, OC'ing is still garbage. This BIOS too doesn't work even at 1336Mhz w/ 1.250V.
> 
> Not sure why or how it can do almost 1300Mhz (1289Mhz) w/ stock volts but can't hold 1336Mhz w/ 1.250V!
> 
> I just went back to the stock BIOS and have reconciled myself to the 1289Mhz OC w/ stock volts. This is quite pathetic given that the whole point of the Classified is to over-volt the cards and get a nice big OC.
> 
> I was really hoping for around 1400Mhz given that my cards can do 1289Mhz at stock!


I know what you mean, i decided to go for the classified for the first because of their high end components but i think i could have saved €120,00 and just go for the gaming version of MSI


----------



## Unphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I run dual and tri SLI, and can not use the Skyn3t Bios. Using the EVGA modified Bios (the one they require the serial number so they can email it to you) and can get to 1379 stable before my power supply shuts off. You may look into emailing EVGA and getting them to send you that bios.


Skynet also makes my card very unstable.

Where do we start contacting EVGA for the bios.....maybe even more important..why isn't it shared?


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> You're at 1440 @ 1.212? Amazing! If I was you I wouldn't mess with anything lol.
> 
> I'm on water and I can only get to 1300 stable for cs go and folding (card holding me back, not temps)


Does the voltage slider work for you in Px


----------



## PhIlLy ChEeSe StEaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> Skynet also makes my card very unstable.
> 
> Where do we start contacting EVGA for the bios.....maybe even more important..why isn't it shared?


Think you need to have bought one, to avoid voiding the warranty or something.


----------



## Attero87

I'm looking to run skynet bios on a kingpin and I don't fancy using classified tool only precision. Will the voltage slider work at all on a custom bios. I have a dmm


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> Skynet also makes my card very unstable.
> 
> Where do we start contacting EVGA for the bios.....maybe even more important..why isn't it shared?


Because it is the voltage unlocked BIOS, and nvidia did not allow a voltage unlocked bios. Skyn3t bases Rev 1 off of making the initial bios better, and Rev 2 was off of the second BIOS they released. The one you have to request if the 3rd EVGA Bios released, and allows amazing out-of the card honestly. All of my records have been set with that bios.

Go to EVGA.com, support, support tickets, find your registered card and click submit a ticket. This will take you to a request page asking for more information than you actually need to submit. The requested information is for trouble shooting, and you just need to provide one or all serial numbers to allow them to release the bios.

They don't want the bios dumped everywhere, because of what it is. Remember, it was a trying time when the Ti Classifieds were released because of the bios issues and the private bios was EVGA's best bet to help everyone. I have tried Skyn3t many times, and even requested him to make a Rev 3, but to no avail. They seem to be focused on extreme cooling more than anything.

They do ask that you not pass out the bios. No, (ahead of time) it does NOT void your warranty. Remember, this is an EVGA bios. If the normal bios option is not flashed, your card is covered by warranty.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Because it is the voltage unlocked BIOS, and nvidia did not allow a voltage unlocked bios. Skyn3t bases Rev 1 off of making the initial bios better, and Rev 2 was off of the second BIOS they released. The one you have to request if the 3rd EVGA Bios released, and allows amazing out-of the card honestly. All of my records have been set with that bios.
> 
> Go to EVGA.com, support, support tickets, find your registered card and click submit a ticket. This will take you to a request page asking for more information than you actually need to submit. The requested information is for trouble shooting, and you just need to provide one or all serial numbers to allow them to release the bios.
> 
> They don't want the bios dumped everywhere, because of what it is. Remember, it was a trying time when the Ti Classifieds were released because of the bios issues and the private bios was EVGA's best bet to help everyone. I have tried Skyn3t many times, and even requested him to make a Rev 3, but to no avail. They seem to be focused on extreme cooling more than anything.
> 
> They do ask that you not pass out the bios. No, (ahead of time) it does NOT void your warranty. Remember, this is an EVGA bios. If the normal bios option is not flashed, your card is covered by warranty.


Wow, thanks for that info! REP+!

I will do this today when I get a moment.

I too was thinking something was off when I couldn't even get 1336Mhz w/ 1.250V!

Here's to hoping!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Wow, thanks for that info! REP+!
> 
> I will do this today when I get a moment.
> 
> I too was thinking something was off when I couldn't even get 1336Mhz w/ 1.250V!
> 
> Here's to hoping!


Just like with all silicon, it may not stretch further, but you won't know without trying.

Also, they have to get a manager to send out the bios, so give them a little time. It could take a few days, so keep track of your emails.

I use a separate email to have my evga emails to go through, and it doesn't automatically display. If I don't look, I miss emails all the time, lol.


----------



## Dorrak

I was excited to give EVGA a try for the first time. Bought a 780 Classified and it was horrible. Sent it back and the second one was fantastic. Had no issues running at 1300/1752 for gaming at 1.25v. However, something popped on it within 24 hours of getting the card.

Not I got my 3rd Classy and its also horrible. At the moment it MIGHT be stable at 1241/1702 at 1.28v! It would not even run at 1215 core at 1.2v.

So not very happy with EVGA and their Classified cards. Should have saved my money and bought another cheaper model that can clock just as good or better than what I got stuck with.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorrak*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was excited to give EVGA a try for the first time. Bought a 780 Classified and it was horrible. Sent it back and the second one was fantastic. Had no issues running at 1300/1752 for gaming at 1.25v. However, something popped on it within 24 hours of getting the card.
> 
> Not I got my 3rd Classy and its also horrible. At the moment it MIGHT be stable at 1241/1702 at 1.28v! It would not even run at 1215 core at 1.2v.
> 
> So not very happy with EVGA and their Classified cards. Should have saved my money and bought another cheaper model that can clock just as good or better than what I got stuck with.


You are one of the few, so I have to ask, which BIOS are you running? Which BIOS options have you tried? Last, is there any difference between BIOS options or is it always the same?


----------



## Dorrak

Its the Skyn3t Rev 4 bios. I contacted OccamRazor and that's the one he gave me. Its also not stable at 1241/1702 at 1.287v. It locked up and crashed in BF4 after around 10 min.

So I'm going to have to bump it down even more.... Strange thing is my other cards would artifact when getting close their limit. This card just hard crashes with every OC I tried so far.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorrak*
> 
> Its the Skyn3t Rev 4 bios. I contacted OccamRazor and that's the one he gave me. Its also not stable at 1241/1702 at 1.287v. It locked up and crashed in BF4 after around 10 min.
> 
> So I'm going to have to bump it down even more.... Strange thing is my other cards would artifact when getting close their limit. This card just hard crashes with every OC I tried so far.


I would suggest trying a different BIOS, preferably the most up to date one from EVGA just to make sure the whether the issue follows the bios or if it is the current one causing the issue.

As stated, I can not use Rev 2 because it turns my card off completely due to voltage issues. When I enable SLI, it just shuts off. I can up the voltage to stop the issue, but that isn't the point of the bios at all.

When you say it just hard crashes, are you meaning the lights shut off an all, no warning?


----------



## Dorrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I would suggest trying a different BIOS, preferably the most up to date one from EVGA just to make sure the whether the issue follows the bios or if it is the current one causing the issue.
> 
> As stated, I can not use Rev 2 because it turns my card off completely due to voltage issues. When I enable SLI, it just shuts off. I can up the voltage to stop the issue, but that isn't the point of the bios at all.
> 
> When you say it just hard crashes, are you meaning the lights shut off an all, no warning?


By hard crash I mean the game or benchmark just locks up or gives and error. Also requires a system restart or it won't open up any 3d application.

I doubt its the bios causing it. With stock bios it locked up Unigine Heaven within 30 seconds at 1.2v and 1215 core. Its horrible! I could have gotten better results with a reference card at a much lower price.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorrak*
> 
> By hard crash I mean the game or benchmark just locks up or gives and error. Also requires a system restart or it won't open up any 3d application.
> 
> I doubt its the bios causing it. With stock bios it locked up Unigine Heaven within 30 seconds at 1.2v and 1215 core. Its horrible! I could have gotten better results with a reference card at a much lower price.


If you aren't going to even try the updated evga bios (they usually don't ship with them, unless you buy them well after the bios release), then maybe selling the card would be your best bet, and switching over to a reference edition.


----------



## Dorrak

I would not sell it to be honest. First I would lose even more money, and second I couldn't sell somebody a Classy that can't overclock. I doubt anyone would want to buy a Classified and leave it at stock.









I never said I wouldn't try another bios. Just stating that it had the same issues on stock bios and Skyn3t. So I would say its just a crap card.

Also I would like to add I bought my first 780 classy at the beginning of August. I just got this card yesterday so they all were recent and new.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorrak*
> 
> I would not sell it to be honest. First I would lose even more money, and second I couldn't sell somebody a Classy that can't overclock. I doubt anyone would want to buy a Classified and leave it at stock.


My husband's is stock.







He only got it because I wanted one, and we get equally shiny toys. Mine folds fine at 1,254MHz, and without any real tweaking I can usually benchmark at 1,201/1,577(6,308), although I'm planning on pushing mine even further when I have the time to dedicate to tweaking.


----------



## Baasha

I am not able to submit a ticket - it keeps saying, "Wrong Parameter." ***?!?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorrak*
> 
> I would not sell it to be honest. First I would lose even more money, and second I couldn't sell somebody a Classy that can't overclock. *I doubt anyone would want to buy a Classified and leave it at stock*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I wouldn't try another bios. Just stating that it had the same issues on stock bios and Skyn3t. So I would say its just a crap card.
> 
> Also I would like to add I bought my first 780 classy at the beginning of August. I just got this card yesterday so they all were recent and new.


That's exactly what i told evga support when i wanted to return the RMA card they sent me...it was worse than the card it was replacing.

Since yours is also new, you may choose to give evga a chance to help you out or just work out an RMA (from retailer or evga).


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I am not able to submit a ticket - it keeps saying, "Wrong Parameter." ***?!?


same here

Sent from Note 3


----------



## ppkstat

Does anybody know what are the voltage and power limits of the new evga updated bios? Is it really better than skynet rev2 for the ti? Is there anyone here that prefers skynet over the new official bios?


----------



## Dorrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> That's exactly what i told evga support when i wanted to return the RMA card they sent me...it was worse than the card it was replacing.
> 
> Since yours is also new, you may choose to give evga a chance to help you out or just work out an RMA (from retailer or evga).


Yeah I figured screw it and accepted the fact that its not going to overclock and just left it at stock.

To my surprise it still crashed even at stock. So in order to stop the crashing I had to lower the clocks below its stock boost speed!

I called EVGA and the guy I talked to was actually a pleasure to work with and will be having this one replaced. He said they will pull the new one out of box and test it themselves to ensure everything is working as it should. So that's nice to hear.









Sucks that I have to do an RMA for the 4th time but at least I know I should be getting a working card this time.


----------



## Ovrclck

Can someone send me the latest evga bios? EVGA sent it to me a while back but I accidentally deleted it.









Sent from Note 3


----------



## Unphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Can someone send me the latest evga bios? EVGA sent it to me a while back but I accidentally deleted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Note 3[/quote
> 
> Then you remember it's been sent to you for your eyes only with the request not to share it.
> 
> I suggest you make a new ticket based on your original request.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Can someone send me the latest evga bios? EVGA sent it to me a while back but I accidentally deleted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Note 3[/quote
> 
> Then you remember it's been sent to you for your eyes only with the request not to share it.
> 
> I suggest you make a new ticket based on your original request.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir! And the modified Rev 2 which is based of that is free to everyone?
Click to expand...


----------



## Unphoto

Highly unlikely since EVGA asks not to distribute their person to person BIOS


----------



## Costas

I could be wrong but isnt the XTI bios linked to in the very first post in this thread supposedly the revised EVGA bios for the 780ti Classy's...?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> I could be wrong but isnt the XTI bios linked to in the very first post in this thread supposedly the revised EVGA bios for the 780ti Classy's...?


yes


----------



## Unphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yes


But not the EVGA mailed BIOS right?
You have the original, lets call that one v1.0.
Then the revised one, lets call that one v1.1.

Then requested version from EVGA, lets call that one v1.2.

Which one are we reffering to regarding the XTI BIOS?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> But not the EVGA mailed BIOS right?
> You have the original, lets call that one v1.0.
> Then the revised one, lets call that one v1.1.
> 
> Then requested version from EVGA, lets call that one v1.2.
> 
> Which one are we reffering to regarding the XTI BIOS?


are you trying to confuse me ? lolz
yes the xti bios is the one they give you when you email them.... but you should just email them for it anyway they might of updated it.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorrak*
> 
> I would not sell it to be honest. First I would lose even more money, and second I couldn't sell somebody a Classy that can't overclock. I doubt anyone would want to buy a Classified and leave it at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If you find someone with a MicroATX rig, then even a boring "stock speed" is great in its own right. I have a 780 Ti Classy in a 350D, and I love it at stock speed for what it is. Mine's good though to at least 1229MHz - haven't gone higher as of yet.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yes
> 
> 
> 
> But not the EVGA mailed BIOS right?
> You have the original, lets call that one v1.0.
> Then the revised one, lets call that one v1.1.
> 
> Then requested version from EVGA, lets call that one v1.2.
> 
> Which one are we reffering to regarding the XTI BIOS?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> But not the EVGA mailed BIOS right?
> You have the original, lets call that one v1.0.
> Then the revised one, lets call that one v1.1.
> 
> Then requested version from EVGA, lets call that one v1.2.
> 
> Which one are we reffering to regarding the XTI BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> are you trying to confuse me ? lolz
> yes the xti bios is the one they give you when you email them.... but you should just email them for it anyway they might of updated it.
Click to expand...

i guess you guys are on the same page







lol


----------



## ppkstat

From what I am reading the xti bios posted here must be a different version for EVGA's newest BIOS (I am not sure though). Maybe @Scarlet-Tech can clarify this. I emailed EVGA, crhisb is out of office and everyone else seem to ignore that there are actually other bios versions than the stock ones.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppkstat*
> 
> From what I am reading the xti bios posted here must be a different version for EVGA's newest BIOS (I am not sure though). Maybe @Scarlet-Tech can clarify this. I emailed EVGA, crhisb is out of office and everyone else seem to ignore that there are actually other bios versions than the stock ones.


helps if there's a proper name for that bios....that would have saved us from this confusion









I also got that BIOS from Chris a while back and all i'm told is it's there to make the card "compatible" (guess that's a technical term!) with evbot.


----------



## Dwofzz

What command do i use to only flash the top card in my sli setup?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> What command do i use to only flash the top card in my sli setup?


Nvflash -0 -4 -5 -6 bios name will signify slot 1.

Nvflash -1 -4 -5 -6 will designate slot 2

0 starts at slot one and you just go up from there.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Nvflash -0 -4 -5 -6 bios name will signify slot 1.
> 
> Nvflash -1 -4 -5 -6 will designate slot 2
> 
> 0 starts at slot one and you just go up from there.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thank you!


----------



## Unphoto

Thats not entirely correct.
It should be:

nvflash --protectoff (<---- just the first time flashing)

nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 yourbios.rom
nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 yourbios.rom


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> Thats not entirely correct.
> It should be:
> 
> nvflash --protectoff (<---- just the first time flashing)
> 
> nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 yourbios.rom
> nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 yourbios.rom


this version is correct however you will need to do protectoff 2 times to select the second card and remove protection.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> Thats not entirely correct.
> It should be:
> 
> nvflash --protectoff (<---- just the first time flashing)
> 
> nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 yourbios.rom
> nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 yourbios.rom


You have to turn protect off every time.. So, that is implied, and assumed. As he asked for the command to flash the top card, I wrote that out, as he would absolutely have to do protect off anyway. So, that wasn't relevant anyway.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> Thats not entirely correct.
> It should be:
> 
> nvflash --protectoff (<---- just the first time flashing)
> 
> nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 yourbios.rom
> nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 yourbios.rom
> 
> 
> 
> You have to turn protect off every time.. So, that is implied, and assumed. As he asked for the command to flash the top card, I wrote that out, as he would absolutely have to do protect off anyway. So, that wasn't relevant anyway.
Click to expand...

you are correct however you need -i0 or index=0


----------



## Unphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> You have to turn protect off every time.. So, that is implied, and assumed. As he asked for the command to flash the top card, I wrote that out, as he would absolutely have to do protect off anyway. So, that wasn't relevant anyway.


The protectoff was not the issue







, it was the missing i (identity/index) before the 0 and 1
-- protectoff is like the seal of the box, once you undone it, it stays off (unless you put it back on with --protecton)


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> The protectoff was not the issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it was the missing i (identity/index) before the 0 and 1
> -- protectoff is like the seal of the box, once you undone it, it stays off (unless you put it back on with --protecton)


I see that now, and I apologize. I am on mobile, and did not realize I had missed the -i0 part. I also did not realize that was what you were referring to, so I appreciate you correcting it.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Welp, I decided to use skyn3t's bioses, and apparently my GPU is the "grand-prize winner of the Classified Poop award".

Normal LN2 Bios: 1229MHz max boost - 1242 caused it to freeze in games.

Skynet's "1085 BIOS" - 1202MHz max boost / oc thingy - 1215 caused it to crash.

So, being as mine can barely crack 1200... it's just not one to be OC'd. I know that most people would be complaining to EVGA about having a GPU that can't be OC'd to save its life, but I'm just happy it behaves well in my 350D at the advertised speed (1020 / 1085) and gives me 1150 without an issue. I may get another Classy - hopefully with better ASIC (mine is 64.6%) - to see if a different specimen will OC better. I also have an idea to try a KPE to see if that would OC better due to cherry-picking, bigger fans, etc.,

Jason


----------



## VSG

Don't. On air, it's not going to be any different.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

is 1229 maxed out on air OK, or did i win the "craptastic prize"?


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> is 1229 maxed out on air OK, or did i win the "craptastic prize"?


Yeah that's really good if you have decent temps,


----------



## ganzosrevenge

here's its limit:

base: 1020 / 1085, but it goes to 1150 via boost

LIMIT:

1098 / 1163, but then goes to 1229 via boost.

Temps: 72 to 74 Deg C.

Skynet BIOS:

1202 is the limit, no boost, no nada. 72 to 74 Deg C.


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> here's its limit:
> 
> base: 1020 / 1085, but it goes to 1150 via boost
> 
> LIMIT:
> 
> 1098 / 1163, but then goes to 1229 via boost.
> 
> Temps: 72 to 74 Deg C.
> 
> Skynet BIOS:
> 
> 1202 is the limit, no boost, no nada. 72 to 74 Deg C.


with stock LN2 Bios?


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> with stock LN2 Bios?


The first set of #'s is at stock

The second set of #'s is me OCing the card on the included LN2 BIOS

The third set of #'s is on Skyn3t's BIOS


----------



## Dorrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> is 1229 maxed out on air OK, or did i win the "craptastic prize"?


No that prize goes to me! 3 Classies in a little over 1 month and still have yet to get one that works.







My last one could not break 1200. I actually had to under clock it to get it to stop crashing.

Just sent out my 3rd back to EVGA today. So hopefully I get a good one this time. I seem to get all the faulty stuff from Newegg's stock.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> is 1229 maxed out on air OK, or did i win the "craptastic prize"?


At what voltage? If @1.212V, 1228mhz is just a little below average i would say. You didn't OC your memory yet, did you?


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorrak*
> 
> No that prize goes to me! 3 Classies in a little over 1 month and still have yet to get one that works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last one could not break 1200. I actually had to under clock it to get it to stop crashing.
> 
> Just sent out my 3rd back to EVGA today. So hopefully I get a good one this time. I seem to get all the faulty stuff from Newegg's stock.


Yup, you win. Mine at least work at stock .

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> At what voltage? If @1.212V, 1228mhz is just a little below average i would say. You didn't OC your memory yet, did you?


1.212v. KBoost is on. 1228 is all she'll do. As for VRAM: not yet.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> 1.212v. KBoost is on. 1228 is all she'll do. As for VRAM: not yet.


Not bad to be honest. mine did just a notch higher, 1241mhz, before i put it under water.


----------



## computergeekz36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> is 1229 maxed out on air OK, or did i win the "craptastic prize"?


Thats is the avg. On air my card did 1306mhz.The temps were maxing in the 65c-70c range. But right now Im at 1401mhz @ 1.29v so I'm thinking I hit the lotto with my card.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Yeah from reading through this thread 1220ish seems to be the average. Even tho my classy did 1380 at 1.21 volts with my i5 2500k. So far with my i5 3570k I've only tried 1363 at 1.21 volts on firestrike extreme.


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computergeekz36*
> 
> Thats is the avg. On air my card did 1306mhz.The temps were maxing in the 65c-70c range. But right now Im at 1401mhz @ 1.29v so I'm thinking I hit the lotto with my card.


What bios are you using?


----------



## 1Nexus1

Little question here, since it's been a while for me.

When mounting a waterblock (ek classy) on the card (kingpin edition in this case), is there a risk of crushing/breaking the core?
Or is it more likely to have a less than optimal contact?
I have had it with a cpu once, and a heads-up is always welcome.


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Nexus1*
> 
> Little question here, since it's been a while for me.
> 
> When mounting a waterblock (ek classy) on the card (kingpin edition in this case), is there a risk of crushing/breaking the core?
> Or is it more likely to have a less than optimal contact?
> I have had it with a cpu once, and a heads-up is always welcome.


Well for me at least, when i was installing mine all the screws seem to fit well. So pretty much keep tightening until it stops, no need for too much force. But this is on a classified not kingpin, not sure if it makes a difference.


----------



## 1Nexus1

as far as i know it should be about the same.
thanks for the info.


----------



## Costas

You cannot damage the GPU with the EK block even if overtightening the screws as it is designed with the correct length standoffs machined into the block.

So no fear...even if you are a gorilla tightening the screws.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> You cannot damage the GPU with the EK block even if overtightening the screws as it is designed with the correct length standoffs machined into the block.
> 
> So no fear...even if you are a gorilla tightening the screws.


True IF you use the o-rings... I could see someone cracking the PCB from over tightening without the o-rings. Or at the least squishing the PCB.


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this version is correct however you will need to do protectoff 2 times to select the second card and remove protection.


I'm not going to flash the other card!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this version is correct however you will need to do protectoff 2 times to select the second card and remove protection.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to flash the other card!
Click to expand...

your other card is missing half of the fun


----------



## Unphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I see that now, and I apologize. I am on mobile, and did not realize I had missed the -i0 part. I also did not realize that was what you were referring to, so I appreciate you correcting it.


No big deal








He/she would have figured it out if he got the help box back trying ti flash with the i:


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this version is correct however you will need to do protectoff 2 times to select the second card and remove protection.


I'm not going to flash the other card!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this version is correct however you will need to do protectoff 2 times to select the second card and remove protection.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> your other card is missing half of the fun


Nope since that card does 1430 mhz and the other one ( the one I'm going to flash does 1250 ~ )


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> your other card is missing half of the fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope since that card does 1430 mhz and the other one ( the one I'm going to flash does 1250 ~ )
Click to expand...

great - let it kick some butts then!


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> great - let it kick some butts then!


So I'm hoping that the XTI bios from evga will help my other classy to kick some to!


----------



## computergeekz36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> What bios are you using?


Im using skynet rev4


----------



## ganzosrevenge

I asked EVGA for the latest optional BIOS for the classy, and even after giving my SN for verification, they wouldn't give me it!

me: :error 404:

Why? Because I don't have an EVBot......


----------



## VSG

Err.. Why would you want the EVGA BIOS anyway? All it does is increase power limit and have compatibility with EVBot. Just flash on Skyn3t's BIOS. Even if the card dies, having just 1 BIOS as stock is enough for them to do an RMA (personal experience).


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Err.. Why would you want the EVGA BIOS anyway? All it does is increase power limit and have compatibility with EVBot. Just flash on Skyn3t's BIOS. Even if the card dies, having just 1 BIOS as stock is enough for them to do an RMA (personal experience).


Skynet's BIOS i can't get past 1202;

Evga Stock BIOS, my max boost gets to 1229. (1098 / 1163, card goes to 1229)

That's at 1.212v


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this version is correct however you will need to do protectoff 2 times to select the second card and remove protection.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to flash the other card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this version is correct however you will need to do protectoff 2 times to select the second card and remove protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> your other card is missing half of the fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope since that card does 1430 mhz and the other one ( the one I'm going to flash does 1250 ~ )
Click to expand...

lolz


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Err.. *Why would you want the EVGA BIOS anyway? All it does is increase power limit and have compatibility with EVBot*. Just flash on Skyn3t's BIOS. Even if the card dies, having just 1 BIOS as stock is enough for them to do an RMA (personal experience).


???? thats all you need. There's no bios out there that will make you card clock any better than what it already does. the *only* thing these bios are for is unlocking power target......


----------



## VSG

It doesn't unlock power limit, it just increases it a bit more- still not enough for water and benching. Also, no compatibility with Classy tool unless they have added it later.


----------



## djthrottleboi

*sneaks in and sits in shadows with a bowl of popcorn*


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It doesn't unlock power limit, it just increases it a bit more- still not enough for water and benching. Also, no compatibility with Classy tool unless they have added it later.


you are probably thinking of the stock LN2 bios. the xti bios is completely unlocked


----------



## Unphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> *sneaks in and sits in shadows with a bowl of popcorn*


Looks thru Window inside...sees everything unfolding.. sneaks in thru window...brings beer, starts joining in the shadowy corner


----------



## Unphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> I asked EVGA for the latest optional BIOS for the classy, and even after giving my SN for verification, they wouldn't give me it!
> 
> me: :error 404:
> 
> Why? Because I don't have an EVBot......


I suggest finding a different tech to handle your case....

Question Date: 09/05/2014

Q: Dear support,

I am trying to overclock on the LN2 BIOS.
I have the EK "classy" waterblock, but i think the bios is holding the card back.

I was told i could acquire a new BIOS revision from you and i would really like to recieve a new BIOS that can help my stability for overclocking.

Best regards,
Rick

Answer Date: 09/08/2014

A:

Hi,

thanks for the detailed information - could you please first send a screenshot of GPU-Z to get to know about your BIOS version - possible BIOS version should be available through your profile as well - please let me know.

Thanks.

Regards,

Tech: Markus Kaesbauer

Question Date: 09/08/2014

Q: Hello,

Here is my BIOS.
Does it matter if i use the switch on LN2 or Normal, or does it use the same bios on both sides of the BIOS switch?

Best regards,
Rick

Answer Date: 09/08/2014

A:

Hi,

should be different pre-flashed - could you please check before - thanks.

Regards,

Tech: Markus Kaesbauer

Question Date: 09/08/2014

Q: my LN2 BIOS has already been flashed with the update on the EVGA wesbite.
I am not sure if i still have the original LN2 bios.

It should be this one (attached)

Answer Date: 09/08/2014

A:

Hi,

thanks for the information - if you flashed it through your profile it should be the latest ones - after it should be this one, the rest is missing - could you please re-attach - thanks.

Regards,

Tech: Markus Kaesbauer

Question Date: 09/08/2014

Q: I don't understand?
This is the only back up i made.

I downloaded the update from your website because that had a higher revision number.

The one i just sent you is the only backup i have

Answer Date: 09/08/2014

A:

Dear Rick,

the old conversation is a little bit confusing to me, just a summary to make sure we answer all of your requests.

You needed BIOS updates for your Classi card because there had been problems?

Do you still face this issues or are they resolved already?

The normal and the LN2 BIOS are different ones and you would need single files for each of them.

If you still miss any BIOS update you would need please reattach the GPUz screenshot and let me know which BIOS you would exactly need.

Regards,

Tech: Dominik Ungermann

Question Date: 09/08/2014

Q: I switched back to the normal bios.
This is the normal bios.(attached)

Answer Date: 09/08/2014

A:

Dear Rick,

there is nothing attached to this mail, please do also review the other mail I have just send then I can hopefully update you with all information/BIOSes you still require.

Regards,

Tech: Dominik Ungermann

Question Date: 09/08/2014

Q:

Hello,

I am sorry if i am unclear, i sent the picture 3 times now?

Must i push add? because add does not light up, it stays greyed out. (maybe problem with the webpage?)

I can use the select button, and choose the gif i created with GPU-Z and then it says that name but i cannot select Add.

I am not sure of this is the original BIOS.

I want a better BIOS for my LN2 switched BIOS.
I am using EK Classy waterblock with the classy backplate.

I can maybe get +50 on the core and +200 on the mem.

I double checked and the gpu was marked completely with the TIM and the VRAM was completely covered and "dented" with the cooler block.

Your website gives allot of errors, can i upload the picture somewhere else?
Answer Date: 09/08/2014

A:

Hello Rick,

at this time there is no further picture needed. There is a LN2 BIOS installed on the card but beside of some more power tarket this is on water and air not that different to the normal one and just help with cold bucks you face when LN2 cooling. The generall BIOS of the card is limited by the voltage it can support, if you want to push the card higher you need to download the overvoltage tool and some of the modded BIOS available that give a power target of 200%. When you then go with the voltage tool up to 1.35V you will reach much higher clocks.

Those tools are not directly from us and you will need to google it, just have a look for Classy voltage tool, you can also have a look for this at the kingpin forums.

Let me know if there is any further issue about this.

Regards,
Tech: Dominik Ungermann

Question Date: 09/08/2014

Q: Hello Dominik,

I came to you on their instructions








From what i can remember, the LN2 power target should be 150% but i can now only flash to 115%.

I think because of all flashing i might have lost my original LN2 BIOS.
I have used XTI bios (should be based on you new bios that only is available through this ticket with a request not to share it publicly)

This is thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club

When i use the "classified.exe" my boost clock shoots down to 1146 and is unable to reach higher.

When i use MSI AB, or EVGA Preciscion i can OC a little higher but 1224 max. that is just +50 on the Core on 1.212v.

Can you sent me the original LN2 BIOS? then maybe i can modify it myself with KeplerBiosTweaker 1.27:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f305/nvidia-geforce-gtx-700-600-serie-bios-files-932143.html

Answer Date: 09/08/2014

A:

Hello,

if you already run the BIOS which should not get shared public it do sound like you are running the version that is needed on the card.

Have you already tried or used the Classified Overvoltage tool? This is the important one! The higher power target is mostly not needed with air and watercooling... but with a higher voltage you can then run nice clocks. With Precision and Afterburner the voltage is limited to 1.21 but with the voltage tool you can then go up to much higher volts and go much higher with the clock.

This tool is also listed at the link you have send me and is at the lower end of the site and called classified-v2.0.4.3 zip

If you then still need the normal BIOS we can of course provide you this but please have a look at the voltage tool first, I think this will fix the OC issues.

Regards,

Tech: Dominik Ungermann

Question Date: 09/08/2014

Q: I am not running on the bios that is not shared publicly, that is the point of this contact.
I wish to have that BIOS.

I would also have my original LN2 BIOS. ( i don't want the original normal BIOS, it does not serve any purpose for overclocking)

The links i gave you are the forums i told you about...
I specifically told you i already used the " classified.exe " tool to get more volts but i need the new BIOS from you to get a bigger power target to get a broader boost.

So in short:

a: I want to non public new BIOS.
b: I want the original LN2 BIOS.

I can do the rest myself.

Thank you
Rick

Answer Date: 09/09/2014

A:

Hello,

attached you can find the standard LN2 BIOS. For the new BIOS please drop an email to *blanked*@evga.com

Regards,
Tech: Dominik Ungermann


----------



## Dwofzz

This is the answer I got from evga when I asked for the fixed bios :

To get the fixed BIOS for cards that do have issues with overclocking please drop an email including your S/N to *******@evga.com, he is the responsible person for that issue.

Please do also let him know about the issues you faced with your card and he will then manually update you with the BIOS.

Please let us know if there is any further issue.

Regards,


----------



## Unphoto

I got the "stock" LN2 BIOS back.....
Now i do +160Mhz on the core (1302 effective boost)

That is a whole lot better then the LN2 bios i used from day one....
So i checked using KBT1.27 and the boost levels have been tweaked allot better


----------



## Unphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> This is the answer I got from evga when I asked for the fixed bios :
> 
> To get the fixed BIOS for cards that do have issues with overclocking please drop an email including your S/N to *blanked*@evga.com, he is the responsible person for that issue.
> 
> Please do also let him know about the issues you faced with your card and he will then manually update you with the BIOS.
> 
> Please let us know if there is any further issue.
> 
> Regards,


Maybe remove Chris his email adres man


----------



## Dwofzz

Just did that, I missed it when i copied the mail.. :/


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> Looks thru Window inside...sees everything unfolding.. sneaks in thru window...brings beer, starts joining in the shadowy corner


Slides down through chimney....crawls inside......asks for a beer.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> I got the "stock" LN2 BIOS back.....
> Now i do +160Mhz on the core (1302 effective boost)
> 
> That is a whole lot better then the LN2 bios i used from day one....
> So i checked using KBT1.27 and the boost levels have been tweaked allot better


So Dominik from Evga tech support said its ok to run 1.35v through these?


----------



## Unphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> So Dominik from Evga tech support said its ok to run 1.35v through these?


Yuppers.

*Your Question*:
Hello,

This original LN2 BIOS works nicely.
I can boost stable to 1302Mhz but then the voltage limit kicks in.

So i can use this and wait for you colleague to respond.

Thank you, you have been a very big help!

*Your Answer*:
Hello,

No problem, how about when you run this BIOS and then use the Classified Voltage Tool, normally you should then be able to get at least up to 1.35V

Regards,

So i asked him wat is considered a save margin of voltage for a high end water cooled system (2 seperate loops)

When i get an answer, i will get back on it


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> Yuppers.
> 
> *Your Question*:
> Hello,
> 
> This original LN2 BIOS works nicely.
> I can boost stable to 1302Mhz but then the voltage limit kicks in.
> 
> So i can use this and wait for you colleague to respond.
> 
> Thank you, you have been a very big help!
> 
> *Your Answer*:
> Hello,
> 
> No problem, how about when you run this BIOS and then use the Classified Voltage Tool, normally you should then be able to get at least up to 1.35V
> 
> Regards,
> 
> So i asked him wat is considered a save margin of voltage for a high end water cooled system (2 seperate loops)
> 
> When i get an answer, i will get back on it


Hey thanks for getting back. I would like to here what he has to say


----------



## muf

Hi guys! Quick question.
I have 2x 780 Classified cards. The first was purchased about a year ago and has bios
80.80.21.00.80

The second one I just purchased on Amazon. It has bios
80.80.31.00.80

My question is, is it a good idea to flash the old card to the latest bios that the newer card uses?
If so, how do I obtain this bios and go about updating it!

Thanks,

Scott

ps planning to install second card 9/11/14


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muf*
> 
> Hi guys! Quick question.
> I have 2x 780 Classified cards. The first was purchased about a year ago and has bios
> 80.80.21.00.80
> 
> The second one I just purchased on Amazon. It has bios
> 80.80.31.00.80
> 
> My question is, is it a good idea to flash the old card to the latest bios that the newer card uses?
> If so, how do I obtain this bios and go about updating it!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott
> 
> ps planning to install second card 9/11/14


You can load the latest version of GPU-z and on the right side, next to the bios of the card you want to use the bios from, just hit the ? And save the bios. That will give you the latest bios.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> Looks thru Window inside...sees everything unfolding.. sneaks in thru window...brings beer, starts joining in the shadowy corner
> 
> 
> 
> Slides down through chimney....crawls inside......asks for a beer.
Click to expand...

stop sneaking into sasha grey's set!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> I asked EVGA for the latest optional BIOS for the classy, and even after giving my SN for verification, they wouldn't give me it!
> 
> me: :error 404:
> 
> Why? Because I don't have an EVBot......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest finding a different tech to handle your case....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Question Date: 09/05/2014
> 
> Q: Dear support,
> 
> I am trying to overclock on the LN2 BIOS.
> I have the EK "classy" waterblock, but i think the bios is holding the card back.
> 
> I was told i could acquire a new BIOS revision from you and i would really like to recieve a new BIOS that can help my stability for overclocking.
> 
> Best regards,
> Rick
> 
> Answer Date: 09/08/2014
> 
> A:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> thanks for the detailed information - could you please first send a screenshot of GPU-Z to get to know about your BIOS version - possible BIOS version should be available through your profile as well - please let me know.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tech: Markus Kaesbauer
> 
> Question Date: 09/08/2014
> 
> Q: Hello,
> 
> Here is my BIOS.
> Does it matter if i use the switch on LN2 or Normal, or does it use the same bios on both sides of the BIOS switch?
> 
> Best regards,
> Rick
> 
> Answer Date: 09/08/2014
> 
> A:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> should be different pre-flashed - could you please check before - thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tech: Markus Kaesbauer
> 
> Question Date: 09/08/2014
> 
> Q: my LN2 BIOS has already been flashed with the update on the EVGA wesbite.
> I am not sure if i still have the original LN2 bios.
> 
> It should be this one (attached)
> 
> Answer Date: 09/08/2014
> 
> A:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> thanks for the information - if you flashed it through your profile it should be the latest ones - after it should be this one, the rest is missing - could you please re-attach - thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tech: Markus Kaesbauer
> 
> Question Date: 09/08/2014
> 
> Q: I don't understand?
> This is the only back up i made.
> 
> I downloaded the update from your website because that had a higher revision number.
> 
> The one i just sent you is the only backup i have
> 
> Answer Date: 09/08/2014
> 
> A:
> 
> Dear Rick,
> 
> the old conversation is a little bit confusing to me, just a summary to make sure we answer all of your requests.
> 
> You needed BIOS updates for your Classi card because there had been problems?
> 
> Do you still face this issues or are they resolved already?
> 
> The normal and the LN2 BIOS are different ones and you would need single files for each of them.
> 
> If you still miss any BIOS update you would need please reattach the GPUz screenshot and let me know which BIOS you would exactly need.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tech: Dominik Ungermann
> 
> Question Date: 09/08/2014
> 
> Q: I switched back to the normal bios.
> This is the normal bios.(attached)
> 
> Answer Date: 09/08/2014
> 
> A:
> 
> Dear Rick,
> 
> there is nothing attached to this mail, please do also review the other mail I have just send then I can hopefully update you with all information/BIOSes you still require.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tech: Dominik Ungermann
> 
> Question Date: 09/08/2014
> 
> Q:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am sorry if i am unclear, i sent the picture 3 times now?
> 
> Must i push add? because add does not light up, it stays greyed out. (maybe problem with the webpage?)
> 
> I can use the select button, and choose the gif i created with GPU-Z and then it says that name but i cannot select Add.
> 
> I am not sure of this is the original BIOS.
> 
> I want a better BIOS for my LN2 switched BIOS.
> I am using EK Classy waterblock with the classy backplate.
> 
> I can maybe get +50 on the core and +200 on the mem.
> 
> I double checked and the gpu was marked completely with the TIM and the VRAM was completely covered and "dented" with the cooler block.
> 
> Your website gives allot of errors, can i upload the picture somewhere else?
> Answer Date: 09/08/2014
> 
> A:
> 
> Hello Rick,
> 
> at this time there is no further picture needed. There is a LN2 BIOS installed on the card but beside of some more power tarket this is on water and air not that different to the normal one and just help with cold bucks you face when LN2 cooling. The generall BIOS of the card is limited by the voltage it can support, if you want to push the card higher you need to download the overvoltage tool and some of the modded BIOS available that give a power target of 200%. When you then go with the voltage tool up to 1.35V you will reach much higher clocks.
> 
> Those tools are not directly from us and you will need to google it, just have a look for Classy voltage tool, you can also have a look for this at the kingpin forums.
> 
> Let me know if there is any further issue about this.
> 
> Regards,
> Tech: Dominik Ungermann
> 
> Question Date: 09/08/2014
> 
> Q: Hello Dominik,
> 
> I came to you on their instructions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what i can remember, the LN2 power target should be 150% but i can now only flash to 115%.
> 
> I think because of all flashing i might have lost my original LN2 BIOS.
> I have used XTI bios (should be based on you new bios that only is available through this ticket with a request not to share it publicly)
> 
> This is thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club
> 
> When i use the "classified.exe" my boost clock shoots down to 1146 and is unable to reach higher.
> 
> When i use MSI AB, or EVGA Preciscion i can OC a little higher but 1224 max. that is just +50 on the Core on 1.212v.
> 
> Can you sent me the original LN2 BIOS? then maybe i can modify it myself with KeplerBiosTweaker 1.27:
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f305/nvidia-geforce-gtx-700-600-serie-bios-files-932143.html
> 
> Answer Date: 09/08/2014
> 
> A:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> if you already run the BIOS which should not get shared public it do sound like you are running the version that is needed on the card.
> 
> Have you already tried or used the Classified Overvoltage tool? This is the important one! The higher power target is mostly not needed with air and watercooling... but with a higher voltage you can then run nice clocks. With Precision and Afterburner the voltage is limited to 1.21 but with the voltage tool you can then go up to much higher volts and go much higher with the clock.
> 
> This tool is also listed at the link you have send me and is at the lower end of the site and called classified-v2.0.4.3 zip
> 
> If you then still need the normal BIOS we can of course provide you this but please have a look at the voltage tool first, I think this will fix the OC issues.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tech: Dominik Ungermann
> 
> Question Date: 09/08/2014
> 
> Q: I am not running on the bios that is not shared publicly, that is the point of this contact.
> I wish to have that BIOS.
> 
> I would also have my original LN2 BIOS. ( i don't want the original normal BIOS, it does not serve any purpose for overclocking)
> 
> The links i gave you are the forums i told you about...
> I specifically told you i already used the " classified.exe " tool to get more volts but i need the new BIOS from you to get a bigger power target to get a broader boost.
> 
> So in short:
> 
> a: I want to non public new BIOS.
> b: I want the original LN2 BIOS.
> 
> I can do the rest myself.
> 
> Thank you
> Rick
> 
> Answer Date: 09/09/2014
> 
> A:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> attached you can find the standard LN2 BIOS. For the new BIOS please drop an email to *blanked*@evga.com
> 
> Regards,
> Tech: Dominik Ungermann
Click to expand...

dude, you should have emailed him directly









see post #8: http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2096000


----------



## muf

Thanks. I'll install the new card and save its bios. I'll figure out how to flash the old card to the new bios.


----------



## Ovrclck

Does running the newer evga bios solve the black screen when enabling\disabling SLI?

Sent from Note 3


----------



## omarh2o

Is there an updated bios from evga for the 780ti Classified? I contacted evga and they said there was never a newer version of the bios, and the only bios for the 780ti classy is the stock ones out of the box.


----------



## Globber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> You can load the latest version of GPU-z and on the right side, next to the bios of the card you want to use the bios from, just hit the ? And save the bios. That will give you the latest bios.


Will having the older card flashed with that new BIOS cause any issues with compatibility due to older hardware? I am going to be in the same situation with my 2nd card, both of my stock Rev #'s are the same. Would I be best off flashing both cards with the 780 Rev4 Bios from Skyn3t?


----------



## Globber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Globber*
> 
> Will having the older card flashed with that new BIOS cause any issues with compatibility due to older hardware? I am going to be in the same situation with my 2nd card, both of my stock Rev #'s are the same. Would I be best off flashing both cards with the 780 Rev4 Bios from Skyn3t?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Globber*
> 
> Will having the older card flashed with that new BIOS cause any issues with compatibility due to older hardware? I am going to be in the same situation with my 2nd card, both of my stock Rev #'s are the same. Would I be best off flashing both cards with the 780 Rev4 Bios from Skyn3t?


I meant both of my Rev #'s are the same as muf's.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Globber*
> 
> Will having the older card flashed with that new BIOS cause any issues with compatibility due to older hardware? I am going to be in the same situation with my 2nd card, both of my stock Rev #'s are the same. Would I be best off flashing both cards with the 780 Rev4 Bios from Skyn3t?


You can try Rev 4, as a good option for both cards. As far as using a more up to date bios on older hardware, I am not sure if it would cause any issues, but I doubt it would.

I always update all of my cards at the same time, but I was lucky to get Hynix Memory and close serial numbers even. My first two cards ended in 52 and 54, and the third card was close. But then again, I do not touch the Skyn3t Bios for my Ti cards.. They don't like it, so I won't use it.


----------



## ppkstat

I am still very confused.

Is the non-publically shared ti classified BIOS any different than the Xti bios? Can someone please give a clear answer to that?


----------



## Unphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Does running the newer evga bios solve the black screen when enabling\disabling SLI?
> Sent from Note 3


No, this is a Nvidia driver related issue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> Is there an updated bios from evga for the 780ti Classified? I contacted evga and they said there was never a newer version of the bios, and the only bios for the 780ti classy is the stock ones out of the box.


Im a not sure about that:

Original BIOS your card is shipped with <--- maybe the "stock" side of the BIOS switch?
Broader OC band BIOS <---- The LN2 BIOS?

I used the second for a short time and then started using modded BIOS sets that a provided in this thread.

Then i started talking with EVGA and got a original LN2 BIOS that lets me achieve settings on 1.212v that i could not keep stable with a different BIOS.

So in short: I am positive that there was an updated VGA BIOS for the EVGA Geforce GTX 780Ti


----------



## Unphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppkstat*
> 
> I am still very confused.
> 
> Is the non-publically shared ti classified BIOS any different than the Xti bios? Can someone please give a clear answer to that?


My guess is, no.

The person (Chris) who registers and provides these BIOS version that allow more voltage, posted his suggestion on January the 16th
k|ngp|n posted his BIOS 2 days earlier on January 14th and edited it an hour later.
So there is no way on chronological terms that XTi.rom is the newly provided EVGA BIOS.....unless they gave it to k|ngp|n first to see how it works (which makes allot of sense).

Maybe ask k|ngp|n himself.
In the end it doesn't really matter, if the BIOS works good for you, it works good


----------



## ppkstat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> In the end it doesn't really matter, if the BIOS works good for you, it works good


I haven't tried the Xti bios at all. I am using skynet rev 2 and I am having some stability issues even at 1228Mhz, 1.21V. I haven't done extensive testing yet though.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> Is there an updated bios from evga for the 780ti Classified? I contacted evga and they said there was never a newer version of the bios, and the only bios for the 780ti classy is the stock ones out of the box.


Yes. You can try emailing Chris directly, per his instructions posted on EVGA forum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppkstat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> In the end it doesn't really matter, if the BIOS works good for you, it works good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried the Xti bios at all. I am using skynet rev 2 and I am having some stability issues even at 1228Mhz, 1.21V. I haven't done extensive testing yet though.
Click to expand...

BIOS generally won't make a gpu better. You're out of luck if your chip isn't a good overclocker to begin with. Since you already are using skyn3t modded bios, XTI or the evga bios update won't do you any better - you can give it a shot, it won't do you any harm anyways.

I had a 780 Ti Classy that won't get stable higher than 1188mhz @1.212v, regardless of which bios i use. Sent it back for RMA


----------



## Globber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> You can try Rev 4, as a good option for both cards. As far as using a more up to date bios on older hardware, I am not sure if it would cause any issues, but I doubt it would.
> 
> I always update all of my cards at the same time, but I was lucky to get Hynix Memory and close serial numbers even. My first two cards ended in 52 and 54, and the third card was close. But then again, I do not touch the Skyn3t Bios for my Ti cards.. They don't like it, so I won't use it.


Thank you for the response. I haven't used the TI cards, are there other good options for the 780 for BIOS? Or should I just wait until I get my second card installed and pull that BIOS to flash over both, if I do not like the performance of the Skyn3t BIOS? I was under the impression that my base clock would be 1110 with the Skyn3t, but it is actually 888, then pops to 1110 when I launch a game/benchmarker, and then it clocks up to my 1280 from there. I notice problems when it jumps from 888 to 1110, I get static on my screen for a second and one of the screens flashes. Once my card is running at 1280 it runs smooooth! But the transitions between the clock speeds seem to be tough, is there a way to set it so that it stays at a minimum of 1110?


----------



## Unphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> BIOS generally won't make a gpu better. You're out of luck if your chip isn't a good overclocker to begin with. Since you already are using skyn3t modded bios, XTI or the evga bios update won't do you any better - you can give it a shot, it won't do you any harm anyways.


That depends on the definition of better.

You can use a BIOS that use more boosted clock states then a previous one to use incremental steps of voltage application per clock boost.
This will make the core run a little less hot and a little bit more stable.
It can be that BIOS will neglect, or in the opposite direction, force a clock state.

Using a different BIOS can be a big difference to one and then do totally nothing for others.
I say:" don't knock it, until you try it", it just might work.


----------



## Nark96

Here we have it guys an actual picture










Looks like Zotac finally got rid of that ugly looking orange colour scheme they had going on before







their new design looks a lot like the old MSI Twin Frozr II design.


----------



## VSG

Why post that in here though?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Why post that in here though?


Sorry, I know it's off topic but we're all excited aren't we ?


----------



## VSG

Only for the EVGA Classified (or other non greenlit) versions


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Only for the EVGA Classified (or other non greenlit) versions


I'm excited just to see how they perform and also the next Nvidia driver update, my god it's almost been 2 months now since the last driver (340.52) albeit there were a few dev drivers out i.e. 340.65/340.72 I believe?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Back on and stable at 4.8GHz time to see how high this KINGPIN can get.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Back on and stable at 4.8GHz time to see how high this KINGPIN can get.


So it's all running good?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Back on and stable at 4.8GHz time to see how high this KINGPIN can get.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's all running good?
Click to expand...

yep Gigabyte always runs perfectly for me. I will see about getting the cpu oc higher after I figure out what I need for the gpu so the gpu doesn't cook the cpu.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep Gigabyte always runs perfectly for me. I will see about getting the cpu oc higher after I figure out what I need for the gpu so the gpu doesn't cook the cpu.


Glad to hear bud







let's hope it stays working this time


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep Gigabyte always runs perfectly for me. I will see about getting the cpu oc higher after I figure out what I need for the gpu so the gpu doesn't cook the cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's hope it stays working this time
Click to expand...

the killer e2200 is perfect for teaming too. my 802.3ad is stronger than it was before.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the killer e2200 is perfect for teaming too. my 802.3ad is stronger than it was before.


Niceee







message me on steam don't wanna get done for going off topic


----------



## muf

I contacted evga support and they said I will have absolutely no problems running SLI with the 2 different bios on the cards so im not gonna chance flashing it.


----------



## Unphoto

SLI works regardless of BIOS.
As long as the GPU and MEM is the same, it will do SLI just fine.
It will just run one card hotter then the other one


----------



## Unphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Hey thanks for getting back. I would like to here what he has to say


Your Question
Precision X is an EVGA tool that keeps the Voltage within the Nvidia specs of 1.212v.

You colleague and i already talked about the Classified.exe tool that allows voltages up to 1.65v.

Please read everything back and can you answer my question.
What is considered a safe voltage on extreme water cooling (i have 600mm of radiator surface for just this GPU).

Dominik already said that 1.35v should be more the safe and i want to know how far i can go on extreme water cooling.

Your Answer:
Hello,

In my opinion the 1.35V is the max for air and water. You might could go a little bit higher but this is then not save for long runs anymore, for a quick benchmark session maybe but for hours and days of gaming I would not go much higher. With this voltage you should also get a massive headroom for overclocking again and hit the clocks you have seen from others.

Regards,


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> Your Question
> Precision X is an EVGA tool that keeps the Voltage within the Nvidia specs of 1.212v.
> 
> You colleague and i already talked about the Classified.exe tool that allows voltages up to 1.65v.
> 
> Please read everything back and can you answer my question.
> What is considered a safe voltage on extreme water cooling (i have 600mm of radiator surface for just this GPU).
> 
> Dominik already said that 1.35v should be more the safe and i want to know how far i can go on extreme water cooling.
> 
> Your Answer:
> Hello,
> 
> In my opinion the 1.35V is the max for air and water. You might could go a little bit higher but this is then not save for long runs anymore, for a quick benchmark session maybe but for hours and days of gaming I would not go much higher. With this voltage you should also get a massive headroom for overclocking again and hit the clocks you have seen from others.
> Awesome thanks for getting back! Im going to crank my classy up and see what happens. Rep for ya.
> Regards,


Awesome! Thanks for replying. Its not too often you here an employee from evga saying you can run your card out of spec for a sustained period of time. Thats what I wanted here. Rep 1 for you.

Im sitting at 1.3v at 1300mhz now. Probably push a little higher maybe.


----------



## Unphoto

i found out a while ago that everything beyonf 1.35 does nothing more for stability, the Core needs to be cooler.
1450 or so is my max.


----------



## Kimir

Even more true for the KPE, if you plan to keep it with stock cooler, don't bother.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Awesome! Thanks for replying. Its not too often you here an employee from evga saying you can run your card out of spec for a sustained period of time. Thats what I wanted here. Rep 1 for you.
> 
> Im sitting at 1.3v at 1300mhz now. Probably push a little higher maybe.


one evga support engineer sort of told me the same, although he was reluctant to give any voltage value
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> i found out a while ago that everything beyonf 1.35 does nothing more for stability, the Core needs to be cooler.
> 1450 or so is my max.


I found mine to hit a wall @1384 / 1.3V with temps between 40-45c. Winter is coming so we'll see how it fares with colder temps. Probably targeting ~10c water temp.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unphoto*
> 
> No, this is a Nvidia driver related issue
> Im a not sure about that:
> 
> Original BIOS your card is shipped with <--- maybe the "stock" side of the BIOS switch?
> Broader OC band BIOS <---- The LN2 BIOS?
> 
> I used the second for a short time and then started using modded BIOS sets that a provided in this thread.
> 
> Then i started talking with EVGA and got a original LN2 BIOS that lets me achieve settings on 1.212v that i could not keep stable with a different BIOS.
> 
> So in short: I am positive that there was an updated VGA BIOS for the EVGA Geforce GTX 780Ti


I'm 100% sure there was.

The release LN2 vBIOS was "not very good" so they released a new one but did not change anything related to it's version/string so if you simply look at it from there you can't tell.


----------



## Dwofzz

Got my supernova G2 1000w yesterday, and decided to do a max oc with sli on my GTX 780 classys and ended up with 1346 with 1.3v on both cards, ( top cards max speed alone 1350 mhz, second cards max speed alone 1430 mhz.. ) I think that is negotiable!


----------



## mrlance

Hey Everyone, so I'm gonna do this whole bios flashing again this evening on my 780 classy. I originally had the skyn3t rev 4 on my card, didn't have any real issues with it, I just went a little OCD after reading the whole B1 chip bard part, and wanted to make sure I was using the correct one for my board. After some research, found out my xxxx3788 card had a different version bios on a 20830020 NON B1 board. Anyways so I got the factory LN2 bios from evga and opened up my xx3788 bios and the skyn3t rev 4 bios side by side and replicated the settings. I plan on reflashing to see what happens


----------



## ducknukem86

Hello Overclockers!

I just received a second Evga 780 Classified. This is my first time doing SLI. I currently run an I5 4670k at 4.2 ghz (you can check the rest of my PC specs on my Sig). Anyways, I have a Rosewill 750w Bronze Certified CPU. I plugged both cards and when i turned on the Computer they both powered up just fine. The Bios would detect both but Windows 8.1 wouldn't. I suppose that's due to not reinstalling the drivers. Either way, I could do the driver reinstallation, but i'm most concerned with the PSU, i don't know if i'll damage the cards by not giving them enough juice!

I've read some people say 750w is enough and some other say you need 850w minimum. What do you guys recommend? i'll probably buy a new 850w PSU. But it'll be in a week.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducknukem86*
> 
> Hello Overclockers!
> 
> I just received a second Evga 780 Classified. This is my first time doing SLI. I currently run an I5 4670k at 4.2 ghz (you can check the rest of my PC specs on my Sig). Anyways, I have a Rosewill 750w Bronze Certified CPU. I plugged both cards and when i turned on the Computer they both powered up just fine. The Bios would detect both but Windows 8.1 wouldn't. I suppose that's due to not reinstalling the drivers. Either way, I could do the driver reinstallation, but i'm most concerned with the PSU, i don't know if i'll damage the cards by not giving them enough juice!
> 
> I've read some people say 750w is enough and some other say you need 850w minimum. What do you guys recommend? i'll probably buy a new 850w PSU. But it'll be in a week.


Hey ducknukem, if you plan on overclocking those cards and raising the gpu voltage then your 750 watt psu may not be enough. Earlier this year I ran sli 780 lightnings through my 850 watt psu and it was not enough when I started to push voltages higher than 1.3v on the cards. You may be ok though if you dont all crazy on the overclocks









Goodluck and let us know how things turn out for you.


----------



## ducknukem86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Hey ducknukem, if you plan on overclocking those cards and raising the gpu voltage then your 750 watt psu may not be enough. Earlier this year I ran sli 780 lightnings through my 850 watt psu and it was not enough when I started to push voltages higher than 1.3v on the cards. You may be ok though if you dont all crazy on the overclocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodluck and let us know how things turn out for you.


Well, i'm not planning on Overclocking like crazy (i know, they're Classifieds!). I could probably push the voltage to 1.2, but then i'm not sure if i'll be comfortable with the heat! Either way, i take it from your answer your opinion is a 750w will do if i leave them both at stock. (Until i get a better PSU)

Edit: I just tested both 780 Classys with my 750w, ran Metro 2033 and Metro Last Light benchmarks, 3dmark Advanced, Far Cry 3, Ass Black Flag and Tomb Raider benchmark. Not a single problem with the PSU. Apparently 750w is plenty with both cards at stock. Temps aren't really bad either. Top card reaches 75º at the highest. Lots of fan noise though!


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducknukem86*
> 
> Hello Overclockers!
> 
> I just received a second Evga 780 Classified. This is my first time doing SLI. I currently run an I5 4670k at 4.2 ghz (you can check the rest of my PC specs on my Sig). Anyways, I have a Rosewill 750w Bronze Certified CPU. I plugged both cards and when i turned on the Computer they both powered up just fine. The Bios would detect both but Windows 8.1 wouldn't. I suppose that's due to not reinstalling the drivers. Either way, I could do the driver reinstallation, but i'm most concerned with the PSU, i don't know if i'll damage the cards by not giving them enough juice!
> 
> I've read some people say 750w is enough and some other say you need 850w minimum. What do you guys recommend? i'll probably buy a new 850w PSU. But it'll be in a week.


I ran a 3770k at 4.9 ghz and 2x GTX 780 classys at 1176 mhz on a 760 watt psu with no problems, the system usually used 450 - 680 watt


----------



## ganzosrevenge

If you're planning on OCing dual classies and an OC on the GPU (and OVs as well), I would rather have at least 1000w available. It may behave well while gaming, but all you need is one graphics-heavy section to overload the PSU. I'm going up to a 1050 Seasonic Platinum because my RM850 started squealing.


----------



## ducknukem86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> If you're planning on OCing dual classies and an OC on the GPU (and OVs as well), I would rather have at least 1000w available. It may behave well while gaming, but all you need is one graphics-heavy section to overload the PSU. I'm going up to a 1050 Seasonic Platinum because my RM850 started squealing.


Yes! Thanks for the input. I'm planning on getting a 1000w certified gold in a couple of days, probably next week. But i just wanted to know if i could try them out stock. So far i haven't had a problem, but i know it's better to be on the safe side. Especially with $1000 worth of GPUs.

Btw, Assassins Creed Black Flag is a piece of crap lol. What machine did they use to program this game? SLI of 780 Classies and i still get some framerate drops when running (very slight though). If i use Physx the game is a stuttery mess! How can they get away with this!?


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducknukem86*
> 
> Yes! Thanks for the input. I'm planning on getting a 1000w certified gold in a couple of days, probably next week. But i just wanted to know if i could try them out stock. So far i haven't had a problem, but i know it's better to be on the safe side. Especially with $1000 worth of GPUs.
> 
> Btw, Assassins Creed Black Flag is a piece of crap lol. What machine did they use to program this game? SLI of 780 Classies and i still get some framerate drops when running (very slight though). If i use Physx the game is a stuttery mess! How can they get away with this!?


Not only in terms of cost ($1,000 plus in GPUs), but the fact that it's double 8pins for each card (375w x 2) means that at full tilt, a minimum of 750w is going to those 2 cards. (Full Tilt: 3Dmark, Furmark stuff, Catzilla, Heaven / Valley, etc.,) As good as some 760w PSUs are, you want that "wiggle room". If you're planning on completely unlocking the cards with modded BIOSes, putting the GPUs under water, etc., I wouldn't find a 1200w PSU to be overkill either. (780 Ti Classies, if they are fully unlocked, can use upwards of 800 to 900w EACH at the most extreme of OCs.)

As for how can they get away with AC'S SLi being crap, so long as enough consumers are willing to tolerate "crap" and aren't willing to invest the time / resources to "fix crap", then there's no reason for the manufacturer to fix the issue. VERY few people actually game with SLi relative to single cards (I'd say 10 to 15% tops), so big companies don't see the reason to invest resources to placate such a small minority. PM me, and I'll go into more detail.

Jason


----------



## Globber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> If you're planning on OCing dual classies and an OC on the GPU (and OVs as well), I would rather have at least 1000w available. It may behave well while gaming, but all you need is one graphics-heavy section to overload the PSU. I'm going up to a 1050 Seasonic Platinum because my RM850 started squealing.


I have a 1000 Watt Bronze and was thinking of going to the EVGA P2 1200 Platinum. Do you think it is overkill to go for this power supply or will I have enough room with my current 1000W? I am running a GTX 780 Clas @1267Mhz on 1.21V on core and 1660 Mhz on memory at 1.61V. I was planning on running a second 780 Classy in SLI and clock them both to around 1202Mhz and am wondering if it will be too much draw when including the rest of my system. For the rest of my components I have 2x HDD's, 4 SSD's, 20x fans(radiators and case fans all combined), processor(FX8350 @ 4.6 GHz) is running at 125 watts and I have 2x DIMMs DDR3 1866 running at 2133Mhz(no custom voltage on memory). Planning on upping the PSU at some point anyway but I am wondering if I can get by without for a while? thnx


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Globber*
> 
> I have a 1000 Watt Bronze and was thinking of going to the EVGA P2 1200 Platinum. Do you think it is overkill to go for this power supply or will I have enough room with my current 1000W? I am running a GTX 780 Clas @1267Mhz on 1.21V on core and 1660 Mhz on memory at 1.61V. I was planning on running a second 780 Classy in SLI and clock them both to around 1202Mhz and am wondering if it will be too much draw when including the rest of my system. For the rest of my components I have 2x HDD's, 4 SSD's, 20x fans(radiators and case fans all combined), processor(FX8350 @ 4.6 GHz) is running at 125 watts and I have 2x DIMMs DDR3 1866 running at 2133Mhz(no custom voltage on memory). Planning on upping the PSU at some point anyway but I am wondering if I can get by without for a while? thnx


You're on the borderline, because an FX8350 @ 4.6 is probably drawing 170 to 180w at full-tilt. You *SHOULD* be Okay, but I would not OC the GPUs past 1202. Also, you have enough fans that it could be 100w or more just on fans. So I would watch my watt usage very closely... if you see it go over 900, you may want to look at a 1200w PSU. The 1200 P2 from EVGA is an excellent choice.


----------



## Globber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> Not only in terms of cost ($1,000 plus in GPUs), but the fact that it's double 8pins for each card (375w x 2) means that at full tilt, a minimum of 750w is going to those 2 cards. (Full Tilt: 3Dmark, Furmark stuff, Catzilla, Heaven / Valley, etc.,) As good as some 760w PSUs are, you want that "wiggle room". If you're planning on completely unlocking the cards with modded BIOSes, putting the GPUs under water, etc., I wouldn't find a 1200w PSU to be overkill either. (780 Ti Classies, if they are fully unlocked, can use upwards of 800 to 900w EACH at the most extreme of OCs.)
> 
> As for how can they get away with AC'S SLi being crap, so long as enough consumers are willing to tolerate "crap" and aren't willing to invest the time / resources to "fix crap", then there's no reason for the manufacturer to fix the issue. VERY few people actually game with SLi relative to single cards (I'd say 10 to 15% tops), so big companies don't see the reason to invest resources to placate such a small minority. PM me, and I'll go into more detail.
> 
> Jason


I mainly game and wanted to go for 3x 144Hz monitors in surround. I was under the impression the only way to do this was with two cards in SLI using my dual link DVI outputs for the monitors(for GTX780 cards anyway). Is it even worth going for SLI for gaming? Will it just be a pain?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Globber*
> 
> I mainly game and wanted to go for 3x 144Hz monitors in surround. I was under the impression the only way to do this was with two cards in SLI using my dual link DVI outputs for the monitors(for GTX780 cards anyway). Is it even worth going for SLI for gaming? Will it just be a pain?


Refresh rate won't have any impact on your cards, so it will depend on the resolution. Are you looking at triple 1080p or 1440p setup? I have had no issues out of SLI personally, unless there is a patch in the game or driver that is botched.

I have run 3 monitors at 1080p on 2 cards and been fine. I think you will be ok.


----------



## Globber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Refresh rate won't have any impact on your cards, so it will depend on the resolution. Are you looking at triple 1080p or 1440p setup? I have had no issues out of SLI personally, unless there is a patch in the game or driver that is botched.
> 
> I have run 3 monitors at 1080p on 2 cards and been fine. I think you will be ok.


I currently run 3 monitors at 6040X1080 @60Hz and main 1920X1080 @144Hz, on a single 780. Some games instantly crash at 6040X1080P now so I was hoping the extra GPU power would give me enough to at least run those games. Wolfenstien instantly black screens if I try to launch it in surround. I am assuming 2x Classies at 1202 would probably give me enough power and at least be a big boost from my single, no? Eventually after my pocket can afford I would like to get triple 1440's, but since I already have the 1080's I figure a couple Classies should be able to max out their performance.


----------



## hwoverclkd

save your money for the chips to be rolled out soon...or if you still can wait, next year could have a better news for enthusiasts


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Watch "EVGA ACX 2.0 Teaser" on YouTube
EVGA ACX 2.0 Teaser: 



 let's see how this one pans out..


----------



## ducknukem86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Watch "EVGA ACX 2.0 Teaser" on YouTube
> EVGA ACX 2.0 Teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> let's see how this one pans out..


Hopefully they addressed the rattle noise some loose fins make in some of the acx coolers. Out of 3 Acx Cooled Cards. Two have had the problem


----------



## Luke4Eyes

Hello guys i'm a 780 classy on water owner








I put the skynet v4 bios on my card and now i want to do some overclock, but AB snd EVGA precision x show me only 1.212v how i can get 1.3v?
For overclocking i will i use test from precision x , put 1.3v and increase 50MHz gpu clock at time, it is this a correct way to overclock?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke4Eyes*
> 
> Hello guys i'm a 780 classy on water owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put the skynet v4 bios on my card and now i want to do some overclock, but AB snd EVGA precision x show me only 1.212v how i can get 1.3v?
> For overclocking i will i use test from precision x , put 1.3v and increase 50MHz gpu clock at time, it is this a correct way to overclock?


Can do 50mhz at a time, until it is unstable and then back off until you find a stable area again.

As far as voltage, then wis absolutely no software that reads voltage correct. You need to get a probe it cable, in the accessories section of EVGA product pages, and a digital multimeter, so you can track the actual voltage changes.

Also, go to post 1 of this forum, and get the classy voltage tool, down toward the bottom of the post. This will help you overvolt and can be minutely adjusted. Your setting will be close to what your card actually is using, so you are lucky with that, but the multimeter is still good to verify at least.


----------



## Luke4Eyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Also, go to post 1 of this forum, and get the classy voltage tool, down toward the bottom of the post. This will help you overvolt and can be minutely adjusted. Your setting will be close to what your card actually is using, so you are lucky with that, but the multimeter is still good to verify at least.


Oh i forgot, i have already downloaded classy voltage tool but i don't know how to use: NVVDD is the Vcore and the others slide ?
Where are the voltage verify point on the board? can you link a picture?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke4Eyes*
> 
> Oh i forgot, i have already downloaded classy voltage tool but i don't know how to use: NVVDD is the Vcore and the others slide ?
> Where are the voltage verify point on the board? can you link a picture?




Just to the left of the bios switch I'd the thin ten pin connector.



This lines up the same. That is the probe it connector. You can check without the connector, but you risk shorting the pins and Killing the card.

Voltage tuner. Slide 1 is GPU Core, slide 2 is for memory, 3 I am not sure honestly, and the bottom slider is the frequency it feeds voltage in. I usually only use slider one and two, barely moving the second slider, and occasionally shift the third slider one maybe two spots. I rarely move the bottom slider.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luke4Eyes*
> 
> Oh i forgot, i have already downloaded classy voltage tool but i don't know how to use: NVVDD is the Vcore and the others slide ?
> Where are the voltage verify point on the board? can you link a picture?


Its a tight fit checking the voltages with out the EVGA probe it connector. Get this if you can to be safe http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000010
I checked mine this way.


----------



## Kimir

You can use any ground btw.


----------



## scorpscarx

I'm going to make a little dedicated loop for my 780 classy, and future video cards.

Does the nickel block not come with any caps at all, so I need to order 2?

Another question is I remember reading I should grab some extra thermal pads and not just use the ones ek gives you?

Thanks


----------



## DeXel

EK block comes with 2 stop plugs. I don't know why you would need different thermal pads. So far I've not seen VRM temps above 50C with what EK puts in the box.


----------



## scorpscarx

Thanks alot







, I have the picture of where to put the pads somewhere as well.

My only other question is basically with the nickel itself, use pt nuke or silver coil?


----------



## DeXel

Use a proper coolant with corrosion inhibitor if you don't want nickel to start corroding/falling apart. You can run biocide only with copper loops, but not the best idea if you want to preserve nickel plating.

If you still want to run biocide only, avoid silver.


----------



## scorpscarx

Thank you for the insight, I have some IandH dead water around, so I may just use that, and regularly flush and clean. Gotta think about it.


----------



## Luke4Eyes

I reached 1358MHz with 1.3v

if i try to get 1400MHz nvidia driver crash, so i've raised voltage to 1.4V but there are artifact. I have to overclock memory to raise up Gpu clock?
Uhm when i try ungine valley it crash


----------



## ganzosrevenge

If the prices for a 780 Ti Classified drops $50 even, I may pick up a 2nd one. I want to A/B them to see if the one I currently have (maxes out at 1229) is a fluke, or if I got stuck in a really bad batch.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> If the prices for a 780 Ti Classified drops $50 even, I may pick up a 2nd one. I want to A/B them to see if the one I currently have (maxes out at 1229) is a fluke, or if I got stuck in a really bad batch.


well, it did...you missed it







it was on sale in Amazon ~$690 and Newegg for ~$660 i think. I've been watching the prices also and will buy a 2nd one ...if the price is right









Check the pcpartpicker price trend: http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-video-card-03gp42888kr


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> well, it did...you missed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was on sale in Amazon ~$690 and Newegg for ~$660 i think. I've been watching the prices also and will buy a 2nd one ...if the price is right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the pcpartpicker price trend: http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-video-card-03gp42888kr


 approves









Seriously though, if the KPE's drop...........


----------



## mrlance

Ok now I'm confused, what's the difference in bios's between an A and B1 chip card for the gtx 780 classy, I contacted evga for a stock ln2 bios and they said it could be the 1788 B chip or 3788 A chip, so they gave me both, lol. I don't know if flashing a B bios to an A card can hinder or vice a versa, or if it even matters, I think I might be looking into this a lot more than need be, I just wanted to double check


----------



## techaddicted

Hey guys, i hope you don't gonna hate me for that question, but:
Today i flashed the Official EVGA Bios update and i have to had the switch on ln2 position, so i wonder, if i want to flash, lets say the skyn3t bios do i have to flash it on the "normal" bios like its been shipped or on the second bios aka ln2?

Thank you for your answers


----------



## ozyo

the new boy


----------



## Kimir

Always put the source dude, always!
http://www.evga.com/articles/00872/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-970/#2988


----------



## motherpuncher

Love it, don't need it but want it, so now my 780 Classy's must go! Anyone know when these go on sale?


----------



## hwoverclkd

980 Classified lacks DP out...bummer

BTW, PX 16 is now available http://www.evga.com/precision/


----------



## gdubc

Why only one DP tho?


----------



## Kimir

Because the HDMI are all 2.0 with 4k 60hz support from what I've read.
Now there is the need of monitor with HDMI 2.0 lol.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet but has anyone else experienced a problem with the new Precision X 16 not letting you go above 1.162v. It now has the option to let you go all the up to 1.3v but no matter what voltage I set it too it stays at 1.162v. Also I'm running the skynet revision 4 bios on the 780 classy.


----------



## phynce

Triple bios on the 980 classified is the third fully unlocked maybe?


----------



## Kimir

Most likely not, by default. You know Nvidia greenlight and all...


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet but has anyone else experienced a problem with the new Precision X 16 not letting you go above 1.162v. It now has the option to let you go all the up to 1.3v but no matter what voltage I set it too it stays at 1.162v. Also I'm running the skynet revision 4 bios on the 780 classy.


mine works OK. Have you updated your driver to 344.11 yet? See if that makes any difference, if you haven't done so.


----------



## szeged

980 classifieds mmmmmmmmm, sign me up for two.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> mine works OK. Have you updated your driver to 344.11 yet? See if that makes any difference, if you haven't done so.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I updated my drivers when I saw my voltage wasn't going above 1.162v. Updating made no difference


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT:

Is Precision just reporting the wrong voltage? I see the VDDC in GPU-Z is showing the right voltage.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> mine works OK. Have you updated your driver to 344.11 yet? See if that makes any difference, if you haven't done so.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I updated my drivers when I saw my voltage wasn't going above 1.162v. Updating made no difference
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Is Precision just reporting the wrong voltage? I see the VDDC in GPU-Z is showing the right voltage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Yes, the reported voltage is wrong. But the voltage you set on the slider is close to what DMM reads


GPU-z reads a little lower value.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Yes, the reported voltage is wrong. But the voltage you set on the slider is close to what DMM reads
> 
> 
> GPU-z reads a little lower value.


Thanks, I was little worried because the previous verison of Precision (4.2.1) showed my voltage going up to 1.21v.


----------



## navynuke499

Just a quick question for everyone here. Im currently using an HX1000 PSU to power my system and 2 780 classys, but I believe its having trouble powering them. I believe this stems from it being 2 500w PSUs in one and the one paired with the rest of the system may be starved of power. When I test them at 100%, the rig shuts down and restarts. If i reduce it to 85% it runs just find for all benches and the test in precision x.

My question for all of you is, im planning on upgrading my PSU and want to know what power rating i should be looking at? My end goal would be to have them reasonably overclocked under water with the skynet bios. Thanks all.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> Just a quick question for everyone here. Im currently using an HX1000 PSU to power my system and 2 780 classys, but I believe its having trouble powering them. I believe this stems from it being 2 500w PSUs in one and the one paired with the rest of the system may be starved of power. When I test them at 100%, the rig shuts down and restarts. If i reduce it to 85% it runs just find for all benches and the test in precision x.
> 
> My question for all of you is, im planning on upgrading my PSU and want to know what power rating i should be looking at? My end goal would be to have them reasonably overclocked under water with the skynet bios. Thanks all.


1300w or 1500


----------



## Dwofzz

Max vrm temp on GTX 780 classys?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Max vrm temp on GTX 780 classys?


Mine never goes above 60-65C, it's pretty humid in the UK atm, around 22/23C. So during winter I assume it'll be in the 50's possibly even lower


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Mine never goes above 60-65C, it's pretty humid in the UK atm, around 22/23C. So during winter I assume it'll be in the 50's possibly even lower


That's not what I meant.. I meant what is the max safe temp on them is it 95 degrees celsius like ordinary caps or?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> That's not what I meant.. I meant what is the max safe temp on them is it 95 degrees celsius like ordinary caps or?


Well to be fair, your 'question' was vague and I believe for EVGA Classified GPU's, they have a higher max temp on the VRM's, since they have better caps. But they should never really go above 70C realistically. Obviously this depends on the climate and temp in your country.


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Well to be fair, your 'question' was vague and I believe for EVGA Classified GPU's, they have a higher max temp on the VRM's, since they have better caps. But they should never really go above 70C realistically. Obviously this depends on the climate and temp in your country.


Top card was at 80 degrees while benching :/


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Top card was at 80 degrees while benching :/


Ambient temps? how hot is it where you live?


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Ambient temps? how hot is it where you live?


it's on air and the air temp in this room are about 26 degrees / 78 Fahrenheit


----------



## Ovrclck

Hmm I think I'll wait for the 980Ti classified...Not going to make the same mistake with my original 780 classys'


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phynce*
> 
> Triple bios on the 980 classified is the third fully unlocked maybe?


That would be a cool idea. maybe something like asus where you have to join solder pads. I am trying so hard to get one of these to review for the club. I really hope it's possible. I mean i feel like it's become popular enough where a review here could generate a lot of buzz and we could get some real user feedback instead of some reviewer who doesn't really seem to be in touch with what we want to do with the cards.

I am really interested to see if when pushed to max if a 980 classy could beat a kpe in benches.


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Top card was at 80 degrees while benching :/


Thanks ok imo. I'll be worried if it's above 90C.


----------



## Ovrclck

Since we're able to get up to 1.3v now with the new precision. Do you guys think the Evbot is becoming less desirable now?


----------



## DeXel

Speaking of Precision. Anybody else has issues with monitoring part of the software? I can set frequency and votlage just fine, but while GPU-Z is pulling the right data, Precision shows stock (even idle) frequencies while stress testing.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> it's on air and the air temp in this room are about 26 degrees / 78 Fahrenheit


I guess because you're running them in SLI you have a slightly higher VRM temp on one of the cards? I wouldn't worry about it tbh







what case do you have? maybe you have slightly restricted airflow?


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Thanks ok imo. I'll be worried if it's above 90C.


OK so not over 90.. thats fair!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Since we're able to get up to 1.3v now with the new precision. Do you guys think the Evbot is becoming less desirable now?


I guess, but you can still see a evbot port on the new 980 classy and hopefully it will be on any kpe's released in the future. I would never give mine up. Especially with the KPE it completely unlocks the voltage. I was doing about 1.7v on one of mine and it probably would have gone higher. Plus I just got the special unlocked version of the evbot firmware for the 580 classy which also completely unlocks it's voltages and ocp. If anyone wants a copy for the 580 let me know.

Either way I love mine but I guess it's becoming a little less needed now. Still really glad I have one. I am really happy it's still on the 980 classy.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Saddening that the 980 Classified only has one DP - I was really hoping for three like reference.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Saddening that the 980 Classified only has one DP - I was really hoping for three like reference.


That is strange, I guess maybe because it geared more towards overclocking then gaming. I wonder if anything they added special to the Classy had anything to do with it. Like evbot ports and such.

I will post all the info I get on the 980 classy on the front page and all the OC Tools and hopefully a review soon.


----------



## szeged

hopefully we get the classified 980s soon, the reference cards are greenlighted like no tomorrow. i want a 980 to play with really bad but i refuse to buy the reference card.

after zooming in on the classified 980, you can see the standard classified vrm we are used to, also if you look closely...someone smashed some of the heatsink fins pretty bad rofl.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> That is strange, I guess maybe because it geared more towards overclocking then gaming. I wonder if anything they added special to the Classy had anything to do with it. Like evbot ports and such.
> 
> I will post all the info I get on the 980 classy on the front page and all the OC Tools and hopefully a review soon.


I agree, but sometimes those who enjoy overclocking also want to at least give g-sync surround a shot... And only want to use two cards in the process. What's even weirder is that the Hydro has three display ports, but only a few of the cards in EVGA's lineup have 3 DisplayPorts. With the Oculus Rift coming out eventually though, I might just stick with single screen gaming (but have two additional displays for other random things)


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I agree, but sometimes those who enjoy overclocking also want to at least give g-sync surround a shot... And only want to use two cards in the process. What's even weirder is that the Hydro has three display ports, but only a few of the cards in EVGA's lineup have 3 DisplayPorts. With the Oculus Rift coming out eventually though, I might just stick with single screen gaming (but have two additional displays for other random things)


I totally agree, I was just thinking of reasons why.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I totally agree, I was just thinking of reasons why.


Maybe we'll be lucky and it's just a render to mess with us all! A really good render...? ^-^ Pity at present there is no word on a hydro classified but either way new Classy cards whoo!


----------



## sdmf74

I have a bunch of the old PX .usf skins (files) saved. New skins are .usx

Probably a dumb question but is it possible someone could convert these to work with PX16? Not even sure if EVGA is allowing the community to make or alter skins any longer.


----------



## r0cket

Guys quick question, I'm using the Classified voltage exe to set volts on my mem and core but when I reboot my volts get set back to stock. Any chance I can make the values permanent? Thx


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0cket*
> 
> Guys quick question, I'm using the Classified voltage exe to set volts on my mem and core but when I reboot my volts get set back to stock. Any chance I can make the values permanent? Thx


Best bet is to use PX16 to increase voltage to w/e you need for your 24/7 oc and use the voltage controller when you need the extra voltage for benching/gaming or whatever.

As long as you just restart your voltage set with the classified controller wont reset. Only when you cycle power will it reset


----------



## r0cket

Thanks for the quick reply. Guess I'll clock the mem back slightly then and run for the added volts on core. Appreciate the help!


----------



## sdmf74

anytime.... cool thing is the new PX will save whatever voltage you set within it to individual profiles, so lower profiles may not need the extra voltage but when you switch to say profile 5 you can have however much voltage you need automatically
adjust for that profile.


----------



## ozyo

it has been confirmed that 980 class will have 3 bios?
i only see 2 way switch not 3
+
anyone have any idea on release date and price ?


----------



## phynce

Any news on maxwell bios tweaker


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phynce*
> 
> Any news on maxwell bios tweaker


kepler bios tweaker work fine with new cards


----------



## omarh2o

Does anyone have the STOCK Ln2 bios that came with the 780 Ti Classified? looked around and couldnt find it. Called Evga and he didn't have it.


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> Does anyone have the STOCK Ln2 bios that came with the 780 Ti Classified? looked around and couldnt find it. Called Evga and he didn't have it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> GK110-stock.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> GK110-LN2.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## omarh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*


Thank you !


----------



## techaddicted

Please add me to the Ownerslist:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=cy7rn


----------



## ppkstat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppkstat*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently got myself a gtx 780 ti classy and I want to push it a bit more than the 1.2V limit since it going to be on water soon. I am reading that I need to measure the actual voltage with the probe it connector if I use the classified tool. Problem is that I can't get it in Europe where I live. I know that I can use a regular ddm but I am afraid to do so, a simple mistake and my card will be fried. It is a rather disappointing situation really I feel like I can't take full advantage of the card.
> 
> Maybe anyone have a DIY suggestion? Or maybe and even better a way to get hold of this connector? Thanks!


I ended up doing it myself. Got some female jumpers and banana plugs from ebay and voila! Homemade probe it connector. It has the added benefit of having the dmm right next to you, on your desk with a closed case. Downside is that the jumpers are a bit loose on the pins but they do stay there and it makes it hard to actually damage them.

I am somewhat disappointed from evga support though. There are other countries in the world other than US.

Here are some pics sorry for the bad quality.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppkstat*
> 
> I ended up doing it myself. Got some female jumpers and banana plugs from ebay and voila! Homemade probe it connector. It has the added benefit of having the dmm right next to you, on your desk with a closed case. Downside is that the jumpers are a bit loose on the pins but they do stay there and it makes it hard to actually damage them.
> 
> I am somewhat disappointed from evga support though. There are other countries in the world other than US.
> 
> Here are some pics sorry for the bad quality.


Nice one! Glad you came up with something. so how far have you pushed the card?


----------



## ppkstat

Thank you! I just did it this afternoon so I didn't have much time to play. Did some benching at 1.34V though.

Btw PX 16 and the voltage tool both give 1.34 when given 1.3V on my cards. Someone said that the voltage setting on PX 16 is close to the actual voltage but that does not appear to be the case, at least for my card.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppkstat*
> 
> Thank you! I just did it this afternoon so I didn't have much time to play. Did some benching at 1.34V though.
> 
> Btw PX 16 and the voltage tool both give 1.34 when given 1.3V on my cards. Someone said that the voltage setting on PX 16 is close to the actual voltage but that does not appear to be the case, at least for my card.


Yeah im off by .04V also when using px 16.


----------



## DeXel

I actually tested voltages recently. If you set 1.3v in Precision, DMM will show roughly 1.3v on idle. As soon as GPU gets under load, voltage bumps to 1.34v.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> I actually tested voltages recently. If you set 1.3v in Precision, DMM will show roughly 1.3v on idle. As soon as GPU gets under load, voltage bumps to 1.34v.


Is it ok to let them idle at let say 1.25 or 1.3V? Does it have impact on the longevity of card with high idle volts?


----------



## DeXel

Are you gonna manually drop the voltage every time you don't game? Because there is no other way. Even though the software reports 0.887v while on idle, DMM still measures 1.3v.

And it shouldn't damage the GPU at least not as fast as you gonna upgrade or warranty expires.

BTW my best OC is 1280Mhz at 1.3v (1.34v actual). Is this below average? It's 3DMark 11, Heaven, [email protected], and BF4 stable so far.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Are you gonna manually drop the voltage every time you don't game? Because there is no other way. Even though the software reports 0.887v while on idle, DMM still measures 1.3v.
> 
> And it shouldn't damage the GPU at least not as fast as you gonna upgrade or warranty expires.


Ok cool thanks. Yeah I usually manually drop the voltage when im not gaming. But if it is not hurting anything then I will just leave it set high.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppkstat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ppkstat*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently got myself a gtx 780 ti classy and I want to push it a bit more than the 1.2V limit since it going to be on water soon. I am reading that I need to measure the actual voltage with the probe it connector if I use the classified tool. Problem is that I can't get it in Europe where I live. I know that I can use a regular ddm but I am afraid to do so, a simple mistake and my card will be fried. It is a rather disappointing situation really I feel like I can't take full advantage of the card.
> 
> Maybe anyone have a DIY suggestion? Or maybe and even better a way to get hold of this connector? Thanks!
Click to expand...

Do you have those plugged in at the right points?
Shouldn't they be right next to each other?


----------



## Kimir

It's fine, it doesn't matter what ground you are using.


----------



## alancsalt

Any idea why they put in so many ground pins?


----------



## szeged

so you dont lose your footing duh.








-s


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so you dont lose your footing duh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -s


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> my face when i read your post.


----------



## szeged

rofl how long have you been waiting to use that back at me


----------



## VSG

Far too long


----------



## vargus14

I am so impressed with the performance of the GTX970 and GTX 980's having a 256bit mem bus compared to the 780ti's 384 bit mem bus along with over 2 billion less transistors,only 2048 CUDA Cores and using around half the wattage on the same process node of 28nm it is blowing the doors,hood and water coolers off the 780TI's with ease.

On top of that a lot of them on stock volts are trucking along at 1126Base Clock (MHz) and 1216Boost Clock (MHz) and almost all of them will go over 1400mhz and I have already seen some well over 1500mhz boost clocks.

My 2 770 classifieds along with anything better 780ti's are looking bad compared to these amazingly power efficient and super FAST and POWERFUL GTX980's

Also Nvidia is not raping anyone to get them with the 970 starting at 325$ and the 980 at 550$...but it looks like they are raping the people wanting another 7800 or 780ti etc....I have seen prices that are absurd for the 780 series cards.

Also they look like they would perform better with more memory bandwidth in the reviews so in 3-4 months or as long as it take AMD to answer this monster of a card Nvidia will be waiting with a 384 bit memory bus chip the same size at the GK110 upping its CUDA cores from 2048 to 2880 or something like that and Nvidia will have BIG MAXWELL.

The small Maxwell 750ti was impressive except for it's price, now the mid sized Maxwell is a monster like the 680 was and 4-6 months from now BIG Maxwell is looking like it will have the power of at least 2 780TI's and big Maxwell on the same 28nm process.....by then might turn into a 20nm chip by then.

I just can not say enough good things about the new GTX980 @ $550 and the performance you get for $325 with the GTX970 it is just amazing.

Anyone else have some thoughts on these new small but monstrously powerful cards that only use 150-160 watts.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vargus14*
> 
> I am so impressed with the performance of the GTX970 and GTX 980's having a 256bit mem bus compared to the 780ti's 384 bit mem bus along with over 2 billion less transistors,only 2048 CUDA Cores and using around half the wattage on the same process node of 28nm it is blowing the doors,hood and water coolers off the 780TI's with ease.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> On top of that a lot of them on stock volts are trucking along at 1126Base Clock (MHz) and 1216Boost Clock (MHz) and almost all of them will go over 1400mhz and I have already seen some well over 1500mhz boost clocks.
> 
> My 2 770 classifieds along with anything better 780ti's are looking bad compared to these amazingly power efficient and super FAST and POWERFUL GTX980's
> 
> Also Nvidia is not raping anyone to get them with the 970 starting at 325$ and the 980 at 550$...but it looks like they are raping the people wanting another 7800 or 780ti etc....I have seen prices that are absurd for the 780 series cards.
> 
> Also they look like they would perform better with more memory bandwidth in the reviews so in 3-4 months or as long as it take AMD to answer this monster of a card Nvidia will be waiting with a 384 bit memory bus chip the same size at the GK110 upping its CUDA cores from 2048 to 2880 or something like that and Nvidia will have BIG MAXWELL.
> 
> The small Maxwell 750ti was impressive except for it's price, now the mid sized Maxwell is a monster like the 680 was and 4-6 months from now BIG Maxwell is looking like it will have the power of at least 2 780TI's and big Maxwell on the same 28nm process.....by then might turn into a 20nm chip by then.
> 
> I just can not say enough good things about the new GTX980 @ $550 and the performance you get for $325 with the GTX970 it is just amazing.
> 
> Anyone else have some thoughts on these new small but monstrously powerful cards that only use 150-160 watts
> 
> 
> .


Nice. I'd say enjoy it while you can...won't be long before nvidia releases a new and more powerful gpu.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> won't be long before nvidia releases a new and more powerful gpu.


Hopefully will not be too long....

At the moment my 780Ti Classy is clocking away at 1350MHz so a GTX980 is not all that appealing purely from a performance increase perspective.

I'd like to see a 780Ti equivalent in the 980 series surface....


----------



## DeXel

If anybody wants another 780 Classified.

No better time than now!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130943


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> If anybody wants another 780 Classified.
> 
> No better time than now!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130943


Now if that were a Ti Classy at that price. I'd be all over that


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> If anybody wants another 780 Classified.
> 
> No better time than now!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130943


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Now if that were a Ti Classy at that price. I'd be all over that


sweet 780 deal! I'm seeing 780 Lightning priced slightly higher than that -- $399 @ microcenter.

Now I'd like to see how low can these Ti go


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet 780 deal! I'm seeing 780 Lightning priced slightly higher than that -- $399 @ microcenter.
> 
> Now I'd like to see how low can these Ti go


its not classified but its 780ti
$479.99
http://www.amazon.com/Asus-GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5-ASUS-Graphics-Cards/dp/B00HSY1RVC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1411533087&sr=8-2&keywords=780+ti


----------



## djthrottleboi

If kingpin hits $350 i'm grabbing one.


----------



## seanp2501

in my view totally worth it in my view if it is just same spec board but more vram and you have no plan going sli...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> its not classified but its 780ti
> $479.99
> http://www.amazon.com/Asus-GTX780TI-DC2OC-3GD5-ASUS-Graphics-Cards/dp/B00HSY1RVC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1411533087&sr=8-2&keywords=780+ti


Question if I purchase this would I have any issues in terms of using a different 780ti that is not a classy in terms of sli? or will it just look funky? I could care less about looks personally


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanp2501*
> 
> in my view totally worth it in my view if it is just same spec board but more vram and you have no plan going sli...
> Question if I purchase this would I have any issues in terms of using a different 780ti that is not a classy in terms of sli? or will it just look funky? I could care less about looks personally


it will work well with any 780ti
wwww


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> If kingpin hits $350 i'm grabbing one.


i'm not hopeful but pm me if you find a deal


----------



## raihan081

Hi guys Which bios overclocks well for the 780ti classified? The rev2 or ftw?


----------



## ganzosrevenge

It depends on the GPU. Some GPUs do VERY well with skyn3t's BIOS', others do better with the FTW bios, and a few just don't wanna OC no matter what you throw at them for power. As long as you know how to use nvflash in the proper manner, and make sure that you're flashing to the LN2 BIOS (leave the stock BIOS alone, this is your safety BIOS), you should be fine.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> If kingpin hits $350 i'm grabbing one.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not hopeful but pm me if you find a deal
Click to expand...

will do.


----------



## Nephalem

Finally got around to joining up, for some reason PrecisionX 16 shows my core at 1200MHz but GPU-Z only shows 1061. Not sure whether it's normal but anyway.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=cayar


----------



## stephen427

Is it normal for my 780ti classified to only manage 1212mhz stable with boost. Ive tried everything FTW, skyn3t rev2 bios. with boost, without boost. Its really unfortunate when this card on base clocks.. boosts up to 1150mhz by standard.. I didnt spend 700+ euro for a card thats marketed for oc'ing and only able to OC by 50mhz. more ? What do you guys think of this?

My psu is 750watt it should have more than eneugh power. Im only running a I5 4670k thought @4ghz OC'd do you think it might be bottlenecking it?


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Is it normal for my 780ti classified to only manage 1212mhz stable with boost. Ive tried everything FTW, skyn3t rev2 bios. with boost, without boost. Its really unfortunate when this card on base clocks.. boosts up to 1150mhz by standard.. I didnt spend 700+ euro for a card thats marketed for oc'ing and only able to OC by 50mhz. more ? What do you guys think of this?
> 
> My psu is 750watt it should have more than eneugh power. Im only running a I5 4670k thought @4ghz OC'd do you think it might be bottlenecking it?


Mine only goes to 1229.

Who is the manufacturer of your PSU?


----------



## bvsbutthd101

I stopped using the new precision. For some games (for example counter strike) it would cause my card to only run at 1.075v causing a game crash. Closing precision immediately fixed the problem. Reverted back to 4.2.1 until evga gets it together.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> I stopped using the new precision. For some games (for example counter strike) it would cause my card to only run at 1.075v causing a game crash. Closing precision immediately fixed the problem. Reverted back to 4.2.1 until evga gets it together.


which driver are you using? Mines works fine...both win 7/8. The only isue i see is when gpu-z is running.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> which driver are you using? Mines works fine...both win 7/8. The only isue i see is when gpu-z is running.


latest driver (344.11)


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> Mine only goes to 1229.
> 
> Who is the manufacturer of your PSU?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Is it normal for my 780ti classified to only manage 1212mhz stable with boost. Ive tried everything FTW, skyn3t rev2 bios. with boost, without boost. Its really unfortunate when this card on base clocks.. boosts up to 1150mhz by standard.. I didnt spend 700+ euro for a card thats marketed for oc'ing and only able to OC by 50mhz. more ? What do you guys think of this?
> 
> My psu is 750watt it should have more than eneugh power. Im only running a I5 4670k thought @4ghz OC'd do you think it might be bottlenecking it?


Did you up the voltage?


----------



## stephen427

Im using the 1212v bios at the moment beceuse it offers the best performance and stable for me. I tried upping the voltage to 1.3V althought that only gets me about 50mhz more than my current 1212mhz and yes I know about using incrediments of 13+ mhz. Even that is only 1260+/- mhz. which is not alot i think for classified ti?

For record ive owned this card for couple months now so ive been trying alot of different settings. It just bothers me now when my rift DK2 is shipped. Maybe if someone can clarify that im one of the unlucky ones and mine cant go higher i would stop trying. but maybe some of you got any ideas thought.

my psu is corsair


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Im using the 1212v bios at the moment beceuse it offers the best performance and stable for me. I tried upping the voltage to 1.3V althought that only gets me about 50mhz more than my current 1212mhz and yes I know about using incrediments of 13+ mhz. Even that is only 1260+/- mhz. which is not alot i think for classified ti?
> 
> For record ive owned this card for couple months now so ive been trying alot of different settings. It just bothers me now when my rift DK2 is shipped. Maybe if someone can clarify that im one of the unlucky ones and mine cant go higher i would stop trying. but maybe some of you got any ideas thought.
> 
> my psu is corsair


whatr card and you need to be more specific with psu type what wattage?


----------



## santrik

Hello guys,

I've got 2 quick questions.

My friend has a EVGA 780ti ACX SC Classified with a whole 74.8% ASIC.

His BIOS revision string is: 80.80.34.00.80 with and P2083-0030 ending within parenthesis

What skyn3t BIOS should he use on his card?

I'm a bit worried that I might put on wrong BIOS for him and brick it. And he doesn't have any other gpu close at hand and we're 400 miles apart.

SO:

I've got these two bioses;

skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BD-official
skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BE-official

Which should I install on his card?

And;

How is the classified voltage tool working?

There are 3 sliders...And I've no idea of what they're doing, except the upper one, which is obvious.

Here is a screeny of his GPU-z.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> which driver are you using? Mines works fine...both win 7/8. The only isue i see is when gpu-z is running.
> 
> 
> 
> latest driver (344.11)
Click to expand...

did you bump up the voltage in px? Px applies fixed voltage when you turn it on. I didn't bother to turn that off yet since i installed it...that's probably why i haven't seen this issue yet.i will test when i get home tonight

EDIT: Did some tests and as expected, it crashes when you set OC a little too high for the voltage. For that, you'd need to bump up the voltage. All looks normal to me so far


----------



## Nephalem

So how do I go about upping the Volts using PrecisionX 16? I have the power slider to 110% but that doesn't seem like much of an increase. and I think a few more volts may allow for a 2GHz Mem I can push it to 1997 without OC'ing the core or 1990 with a +300 Core Clock
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=v5gnw


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Im using the 1212v bios at the moment beceuse it offers the best performance and stable for me. I tried upping the voltage to 1.3V althought that only gets me about 50mhz more than my current 1212mhz and yes I know about using incrediments of 13+ mhz. Even that is only 1260+/- mhz. which is not alot i think for classified ti?
> 
> For record ive owned this card for couple months now so ive been trying alot of different settings. It just bothers me now when my rift DK2 is shipped. Maybe if someone can clarify that im one of the unlucky ones and mine cant go higher i would stop trying. but maybe some of you got any ideas thought.
> 
> my psu is corsair


Those sound similar to my overclocks although on 780 non Ti.


----------



## trombman

Should I trade in my evga gtx 780 classified for the evga gtx 980? Benchmarks show that the gtx 980 beats the stock gtx 780 ti by 10 percent average, and beat the gtx 780 stock by 30 percent average. I currently have the gtx 980 available for step up from evga. It would cost me 60 dollars with the upgrade and shipping.
Seems like a tempting offer since I only have 27 days left for my step up.
Would it be worth trading in the evga gtx 780 classified for the evga gtx 980?


----------



## DeXel

If I had Step Up left on my GPU, I would. One thing you will be trading classified for a reference card, but unless you had very good clocker, GTX 980 should still beat it.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trombman*
> 
> Should I trade in my evga gtx 780 classified for the evga gtx 980? Benchmarks show that the gtx 980 beats the stock gtx 780 ti by 10 percent average, and beat the gtx 780 stock by 30 percent average. I currently have the gtx 980 available for step up from evga. It would cost me 60 dollars with the upgrade and shipping.
> Seems like a tempting offer since I only have 27 days left for my step up.
> Would it be worth trading in the evga gtx 780 classified for the evga gtx 980?


If I was you I would. For 60 dollars your going to get more performance, lower temps, lower power consumption, new gpu features''mfaa, dsr,'' etc. Plus in the future new better more powerfull optimized drivers that increase performance even further. I have a sweet 780 Classified Hydro copper and when they start making water blocks for the 980's im going to sell mine and switch.


----------



## trombman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> If I had Step Up left on my GPU, I would. One thing you will be trading classified for a reference card, but unless you had very good clocker, GTX 980 should still beat it.


I would say mine is average. I'm able to get to 1202 core and 1752 MHz on the memory before adding voltage (possibly 100 more on memory using Hynix chips). After this I need lots of voltage to even get 1254 stable on the core (approximately 1.25 volts or more). I'm not sure this is average, but is seems to be since I've seen reviews show this card going to 1300 core with 1.25 volts provided. I guess the only really good thing is the memory. I'm able to boost it much higher than the core. But still, most reviews have shown that the stock gtx 980 can easily take +200 on the core, to about 1400 core. Some reviewers even were stable at 1500 MHz core!
Anyways, I do like the options that the evga gtx 780 classified offers. It offers robust cooling, more vrms (15 to be exact) and offers a duel bios.
The step up from evga offers the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 ACX 2.0 card. They ran out of stock on the vanilla version.
Pros of gtx 780 classified:
Better cooling
Better power management (more vrms)
Best 780 available
Cons:
Aged Architecture. End of life.
Power hungry (250 watts standard without additional voltage)
3 gigs of ram
Pros of gtx 980:
Very power efficient vs performance (165 watts standard without additional voltage)
Faster than a gtx 780. (probably 15 to 20 percent considering the gtx 780 classified overclock)
4 gigs of ram
Cons:
Weaker power management
no duel bios (classified has one)

Also, newer technology has its benefits. Newer features such as mfaa (to replace msaa. gimmick?) and voxal global illumination seem to be nice features.

The only question is there are no reviews of the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 ACX 2.0. Does anyone know how this card performs?


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trombman*
> 
> I would say mine is average. I'm able to get to 1202 core and 1752 MHz on the memory before adding voltage (possibly 100 more on memory using Hynix chips). After this I need lots of voltage to even get 1254 stable on the core (approximately 1.25 volts or more). I'm not sure this is average, but is seems to be since I've seen reviews show this card going to 1300 core with 1.25 volts provided. I guess the only really good thing is the memory. I'm able to boost it much higher than the core. But still, most reviews have shown that the stock gtx 980 can easily take +200 on the core, to about 1400 core. Some reviewers even were stable at 1500 MHz core!
> Anyways, I do like the options that the evga gtx 780 classified offers. It offers robust cooling, more vrms (15 to be exact) and offers a duel bios.
> The step up from evga offers the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 ACX 2.0 card. They ran out of stock on the vanilla version.
> Pros of gtx 780 classified:
> Better cooling
> Better power management (more vrms)
> Best 780 available
> Cons:
> Aged Architecture. End of life.
> Power hungry (250 watts standard without additional voltage)
> 3 gigs of ram
> Pros of gtx 980:
> Very power efficient vs performance (165 watts standard without additional voltage)
> Faster than a gtx 780. (probably 15 to 20 percent considering the gtx 780 classified overclock)
> 4 gigs of ram
> Cons:
> Weaker power management
> no duel bios (classified has one)
> 
> Also, newer technology has its benefits. Newer features such as mfaa (to replace msaa. gimmick?) and voxal global illumination seem to be nice features.
> 
> The only question is there are no reviews of the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 ACX 2.0. Does anyone know how this card performs?


Yeah, I'm not sure if its worth it on my 780Ti Classies either, it would mean I could take off my loop because the main reason I did it was for the GPU Temps so I'm not sure >.>


----------



## trombman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not sure if its worth it on my 780Ti Classies either, it would mean I could take off my loop because the main reason I did it was for the GPU Temps so I'm not sure >.>


If I were you, I wouldn't be concerned about your gtx 780ti classifieds. Benchmarks show 10 to maybe 15 percent increase in performance. 10 percent would be a safe bet.

But, this was in comparison to the STOCK gtx 780ti. Since you have a classified, for increased clock value has lots of merit. It's the silicon lottery when it comes to overclocks, especially if you do it yourself








Plus, yours is water cooled too. My gtx 780 classified is not. Plus I have the 780. If I had the 780ti classified, I probably would say it depends if you like one of the following:
1. Lower TDP of 165 watts (verse 250 watts plus some for the ti)
2. 4 gigs of ram ( verse 3 gigs for the ti)
In reality, there probably a little bit faster than the vanilla gtx 980 because of the overclock.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

So far, my 780 Classified has gone as far as 1319/1861 in Catzilla 720p (slightly lower in 3dMark Firestrike). It's almost finished a Catzilla 720p run at 1332/1861, but crashed with all of four seconds left in the bench. Wonder how far I could push it if I got the backplate plus redid the thermal paste to something better.... ^_^


----------



## marc0053

Doing some final runs on the GTX 780 classified. Still a very powerful gpu


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Doing some final runs on the GTX 780 classified. Still a very powerful gpu


I would love to get that gpu from you if I could it would probably do great under some ln2 I got here.


----------



## JySzE

Finally got my "Probe it Connector" so i decided to go higher than 1.212v








Very happy with the results.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








*Updated*:


----------



## Nephalem

So I believe I have run into a bit of a brick wall. You see this is the Valley score I get on Stock for my K|NGP|N


And this is what happens when I push a +185/+490 Core/Mem OC.


Any ideas as to what may be my problem?

The OC appears stable i.e. no artifacts or crashes.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> So I believe I have run into a bit of a brick wall. You see this is the Valley score I get on Stock for my K|NGP|N
> 
> 
> And this is what happens when I push a +185/+490 Core/Mem OC.
> 
> 
> Any ideas as to what may be my problem?
> 
> The OC appears stable i.e. no artifacts or crashes.


Probably throttling due to temps. Also valley sometimes dont crash like it would normally during games but will crash during the loading screen. Last the mem is going to be too high more then likely. Drop your mem to +200 and core to +150 see if its higher. What voltage are you running it at?


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Probably throttling due to temps. Also valley sometimes dont crash like it would normally during games but will crash during the loading screen. Last the mem is going to be too high more then likely. Drop your mem to +200 and core to +150 see if its higher. What voltage are you running it at?


Ok, so I have it running at 1162mv according to PX, and I have tried any amount of different clocks, as soon as I put anything over stock it just throttles down to nearly half the FPS in the benchmark, doesn't seem to do any damage in actually games (although I'm having other troubles with my Skyrim atm so I haven't extensively tested). And I think the throttling due to temps is out of the question seeing as how even though I have it on the ACX cooler it barely breaks 70*C with the GPU-Z Render test at the increased clocks.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Ok, so I have it running at 1162mv according to PX, and I have tried any amount of different clocks, as soon as I put anything over stock it just throttles down to nearly half the FPS in the benchmark, doesn't seem to do any damage in actually games (although I'm having other troubles with my Skyrim atm so I haven't extensively tested). And I think the throttling due to temps is out of the question seeing as how even though I have it on the ACX cooler it barely breaks 70*C with the GPU-Z Render test at the increased clocks.


If the memory is overclocked too high, then Valley FPS will be cut in half until you reset your computer.

+490 is a little bit outrageous, haven't seen many KPEs that can do it.

And nice 780 marc!


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If the memory is overclocked too high, then Valley FPS will be cut in half until you reset your computer.
> 
> +490 is a little bit outrageous, haven't seen many KPEs that can do it.


What is the best way that people here would say to test stability of an OC? Because when I really push it I can get the Mem clock to 1997 just shy of what @strong island 1 told me he thought it could push when I bought it from him. I'm honestly intrigued if the 1997 that it can hit with no core increase is stable and would like to prove it is.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Well Valley cutting FPS in half is a good indicator of a bad memory oc.

Artifacts in games and benchmarks is pretty much the best way to see.

On another note, I had to lower my memory clock going from a 1920x1200p to a 2560x1440p resolution.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Well Valley cutting FPS in half is a good indicator of a bad memory oc.
> 
> Artifacts in games and benchmarks is pretty much the best way to see.
> 
> On another note, I had to lower my memory clock going from a 1920x1200p to a 2560x1440p resolution.


Taking your advice into consideration I restarted my PC and set core to +0 and Mem to the +490 and tried another screenshot haven't run the full bench but.


----------



## Nephalem

So +490 ended up crashing in the last scene (just my luck), but all in all I think I ended up (for stock air cooling) with a pretty beefy +250/+400 Core/Mem


So after all that no idea what caused that for sure but I'm thinking maybe pushing +350 Core could've triggered it maybe









EDIT: Tested my theory and pushing the core to +300 with a +430 mem cut the performance in half from the second scene onwards til restart of the PC


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> What is the best way that people here would say to test stability of an OC? Because when I really push it I can get the Mem clock to 1997 just shy of what @strong island 1 told me he thought it could push when I bought it from him. I'm honestly intrigued if the 1997 that it can hit with no core increase is stable and would like to prove it is.


For GPU core, I found out that if it passes 3DMark 11 then it's time to fold (even single core 17 work unit is going to take ~8 hours, so it's enough). If it passes [email protected], then I consider it stable.

Recently I've been messing with overclocks. While it was "stable" in Valley, it would microshutter in games, and also fail 3DMark 11 right away. Once I managed it to pass [email protected], all good.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> which driver are you using? Mines works fine...both win 7/8. The only isue i see is when gpu-z is running.
> 
> 
> 
> latest driver (344.11)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you bump up the voltage in px? Px applies fixed voltage when you turn it on. I didn't bother to turn that off yet since i installed it...that's probably why i haven't seen this issue yet.i will test when i get home tonight
> 
> EDIT: Did some tests and as expected, it crashes when you set OC a little too high for the voltage. For that, you'd need to bump up the voltage. All looks normal to me so far
Click to expand...

did you click the overvoltage button?


----------



## hwoverclkd

that was for bvsbutthd101, he hasn't come back yet.


----------



## motherpuncher

I just put together my 780 SLI system.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> I just put together my 780 SLI system.


Looks nice motherpuncher







Is that a custom bench?


----------



## gdubc

780ti classifieds are down to $620 after rebate at *newegg*. If they keep dropping I might pick up a third...


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> 780ti classifieds are down to $620 after rebate at *newegg*. If they keep dropping I might pick up a third...


They go down another $50, I'm in


----------



## khemist

Sold my 780ti classified and block for £300, that was a bit of a sore one, it was either that or keep it as a stupidly expensive back up card.


----------



## motherpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Looks nice motherpuncher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a custom bench?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0042ROYWC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

That's it. I painted it white and took a piece off the back that was sort of restricting the airflow away from my cpu cooler.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> 780ti classifieds are down to $620 after rebate at *newegg*. If they keep dropping I might pick up a third...
> 
> 
> 
> They go down another $50, I'm in
Click to expand...

they're actually down by more than $50 ...i was about to drive out and buy this morning until i realized my 850w psu won't cut it for SLI 780 Ti Classy. Oh crap.


----------



## gdubc

Cheaper than that now if you can find one in stock at your *microcenter @ 479.99* after rebate with new game. Sadly not in stock in denver. Dat price tho. Thought I got a deal at $620. Makes me weep a little.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Cheaper than that now if you can find one in stock at your *microcenter @ 479.99* after rebate with new game. Sadly not in stock in denver. Dat price tho. Thought I got a deal at $620. Makes me weep a little.


crazy! I wonder how the used market will fair?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorrak

I guess add me to the list while I still have it.









780 Classy http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=eumxh


----------



## Dwofzz

Is 5149 valley score low for 2 GTX 780 classsys at 1.17 / 6.6 ghz?


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> crazy! I wonder how the used market will fair?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


When i bought mine it cost £600 and the block was almost £100 so a £400 loss for me since feb/14 - sore one but thats the price to pay sometimes.


----------



## motherpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Is 5149 valley score low for 2 GTX 780 classsys at 1.17 / 6.6 ghz?


I just ran it for the first time, left all settings as they were, and got a 5330. Mine were running at 1110/6Ghz


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Cheaper than that now if you can find one in stock at your *microcenter @ 479.99* after rebate with new game. Sadly not in stock in denver. Dat price tho. Thought I got a deal at $620. Makes me weep a little.


guess I'm lucky, there are 4 microcenter stores within 35-mile radius from where I live. But I changed my mind. I'd have to extend to an external rad if I were to SLI gpu. I'll just wait for the 'big maxwell' or whatever NVidia would like to call it.


----------



## Recipe7

I went from 670 ftw x2 to one 780ti Classy a week ago. I swore not to go SLI again, but with the prices dropping hard, I couldn't resist.. purchased a second.


----------



## Daidum

Hi guys,

Can I join?

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=gu46u

I bought it last week with EK nickel acetal water block and EK backplate but at the moment is not at the loop system (need more radiators). I went from gigabye 780 stock cooler.

Cheers!


----------



## santrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I've got 2 quick questions.
> 
> My friend has a EVGA 780ti ACX SC Classified with a whole 74.8% ASIC.
> 
> His BIOS revision string is: 80.80.34.00.80 with and P2083-0030 ending within parenthesis
> 
> What skyn3t BIOS should he use on his card?
> 
> I'm a bit worried that I might put on wrong BIOS for him and brick it. And he doesn't have any other gpu close at hand and we're 400 miles apart.
> 
> SO:
> 
> I've got these two bioses;
> 
> skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BD-official
> skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BE-official
> 
> Which should I install on his card?
> 
> And;
> 
> How is the classified voltage tool working?
> 
> There are 3 sliders...And I've no idea of what they're doing, except the upper one, which is obvious.
> 
> Here is a screeny of his GPU-z.


Anyone with an idea? It would be really helpfull for me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> Anyone with an idea? It would be really helpfull for me.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There is 2 bioses on the card you know that right..? The one you should flash is the ln2 and never touch the other one ( for safety )

Classified volt tool works like this : First slider = GPU core volt
Second slider = Mem volt
Third slider = AUX volt/PCI lain volt
Forth is how fast the pwm:s pumping volt into the gpu

So the main slider to use is the first and last, Set the last at 400 khz ( usually helps stability ) and the first to whatever the gpu needs to run at that clock speed. You shouldn't need mem or aux until you go past 1400 mhz core and 7400 mhz mem.


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> I just ran it for the first time, left all settings as they were, and got a 5330. Mine were running at 1110/6Ghz


Ok thanks.. the problem is.. my gpu:s only uses 60 -90 % of it's capacity for some reason ( there cant be a bottle neck since i use a 4930k at 4.8 ghz and 16 2400 mhz ram ).....


----------



## santrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> There is 2 bioses on the card you know that right..? The one you should flash is the ln2 and never touch the other one ( for safety )
> 
> Classified volt tool works like this : First slider = GPU core volt
> Second slider = Mem volt
> Third slider = AUX volt/PCI lain volt
> Forth is how fast the pwm:s pumping volt into the gpu
> 
> So the main slider to use is the first and last, Set the last at 400 khz ( usually helps stability ) and the first to whatever the gpu needs to run at that clock speed. You shouldn't need mem or aux until you go past 1400 mhz core and 7400 mhz mem.


Thanks for your response.

I'm well aware of that there are two bioses. A 'normal' bios and the LN2 bios that are flashed to the card by EVGA.

My question was not about which of these two bioses I was supposed to flash. But from the two skyn3t bioses that I downloaded from this thread.

They're named:

skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BD-official
skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BE-official

Since there's a slight difference in these two bioses above (BD/BE), I'm uncertain of which of them to flash to the card.

And also... is it even necessary to flash them? Isn't the classified tool working with the standard bios? Or is the program a third party development that didn't come from EVGA?

Thanks in advance.

From one subject to another; @Dwofzz is there a slight chance that you're residing on SweClockers under a different username?


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> From one subject to another; @Dwofzz is there a slight chance that you're residing on SweClockers under a different username?


Yes


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santrik*
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I'm well aware of that there are two bioses. A 'normal' bios and the LN2 bios that are flashed to the card by EVGA.
> 
> My question was not about which of these two bioses I was supposed to flash. But from the two skyn3t bioses that I downloaded from this thread.
> 
> They're named:
> 
> skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BD-official
> skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BE-official
> 
> Since there's a slight difference in these two bioses above (BD/BE), I'm uncertain of which of them to flash to the card.
> 
> And also... is it even necessary to flash them? Isn't the classified tool working with the standard bios? Or is the program a third party development that didn't come from EVGA?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


BD = Boost Disabled
BE = Boost Enabled

It's just a matter of preference. You won't get wrong using either bios.

Classified tool should work on stock bios. However, stock bios has a lower power limit and you'd hit that pretty easily causing crashes.


----------



## emil-jensen2

I'm unsure of which skyn3t bios's I'm supposed to use.

Both of my cards is set to LN2, and GPU-Z reports them as: (Stock bios they came with)
80.80.21.01.80 (P2083-0021)
80.80.31.01.80 (P2083-0021)

Oh and one of them uses Samsung memory while the other uses Hynix.

If I've read right, it seems only one of them can use revision 4 because it lists: Version 80.80.31.01.80 B1 chip
However could I use rev4 on both cards?

Basically doing this to disable the annoying boost 2.0, so I can actually get the frames I'm supposed to get on older games for my 144hz monitor.


----------



## Paule-San

Unbenannt.JPG 66k .JPG file


----------



## Paule-San




----------



## Aesthethc

Hey guys, i just wanted to clarify and confirm before i buy a new power supply,

when the PC crashes/freezes/turns black screen (say during a benchmark or during a game like Battlefield 4 on Ultra settings) ... and then the three left most lights (of the five LED lights) disappear, that means that the PSU is not adequately providing enough power to the GPU right?

That means the PSU is at fault?

I usually have my GPU set to 1.30v 24/7 on water and the VRM's never get past 41C and the overall GPU never gets past 45C on load 24/7. I take very good care of my GPU. I have a full-cover EK block on it as well so VRM's are taken very good care of.

The problem is, my OC was stable before at 1.30v @ 1391mhz but now i seem to crash. I have already tried lowering the OC, even doing a moderate +25 on the slider, set it to 1.30v and BAM instant crash (three lights out)...

From what i recall, the first three lights are the voltage indicators for the GPU core, Mem, and something else....

Everytime it crashes, the three lights go out. It doesnt crash on stock settings and stock voltage, but it DOES crash when i bump the voltage up.

I dont want to be playing on "stock clocks" , i bought a classy for a reason and i want to overclock. Does this indicate that my PSU is going bad? I have a *750W Rosewill Capstone PSU* in this specific computer.

That should be more than enough for an i5-2500k @ 1.40v and a single 780 classified, am i right?

Im going to buy a PSU literally right now if some good knowledgeable people can help me out with this issue!









I have tried reverting back to the Stock BIOS and still crash, i am currently using custom BIOS given to me by strongisland1 and the crashes only started recently.... i used to be stable for a while... even at moderate voltages above stock voltage.


----------



## Costas

You may have an issue with the onboard voltage regulator section of the gfx card.

The 1st 3 leds are an indication of GPU/MEM/PLL voltage rails (generated by the onboard vrms) while the last two show the status of the 3.3v and 12v supplies from the pcie slot and power supply cables.

You may have an issue with the onboard vrms...?

Maybe they are overheating etc when oc'd...? May pay to check that the heatsink etc is making good contact with the VRM components.

Unless your power supply is faulty....750W is fine for just the one 780Ti.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> You may have an issue with the onboard voltage regulator section of the gfx card.
> 
> The 1st 3 leds are an indication of GPU/MEM/PLL voltage rails (generated by the onboard vrms) while the last two show the status of the 3.3v and 12v supplies from the pcie slot and power supply cables.
> 
> You may have an issue with the onboard vrms...?
> 
> Maybe they are overheating etc when oc'd...? May pay to check that the heatsink etc is making good contact with the VRM components.
> 
> Unless your power supply is faulty....750W is fine for just the one 780Ti.


Wait really? Well i have a waterblock on the card and the VRM's dont get past 41C max, about 37C average on benchmark.

Temps are not even an issue.

And honestly im just guessing here, just trying to save myself some time from buying a power supply or not if i can fix this problem?

What else can i do??

EDIT:

Okay, i just ran some tests and the GPU actually passed with 1.40v (surprisingly) and 1359mhz on the clock. Ive done up to 1410 mhz at 1.40v for 24/7. The thing is, i pass in benchmark





But when i play a game like Battlefield 4, i instantly crash within <5 minutes and the first three lights go away (first three from the left) out of the five

It seems as if the only stable clock that doesnt crash me is +50 offset (but i can surprisingly pass +250 offset in benchmark????)

Is this pointing to the game? Im not sure if its my PSU because it has passed two bench runs already at 1.40v. I only thought it was my PSU because of the first three lights disappearing, i thought it had to do with the PSU not properly supplying voltage? But is this not the case?

Im so confused! Please help!


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> I only thought it was my PSU because of the first three lights disappearing, i thought it had to do with the PSU not properly supplying voltage? But is this not the case?


Well, i would have thought that the leds are not software controlled ie. I'd assume that they are simply driven off the various voltage rails. Maybe I am incorrect and they are software controllable??

If they are only a hardware level indicator - they indicate for whatever reason, that your on board voltage regulator circuits are possibly dropping out resulting in a crash which is why i thought that maybe one or e more of the vrm components could possibly be overheating.

If they are indeed controllable by software then that can raise a few other variables.

Note that the VRM temp indicator is only one sensor yet the VRM components span a large section of the PCB, so in reality the sensor reading is not indicative of the temp of each individual vrm component.

Maybe someone with more knowledge can assist.

Also note that running a benchmark is quite different to running a game ie the game will load the GPU/card differently as compared to the benchmark.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> What is the best way that people here would say to test stability of an OC? Because when I really push it I can get the Mem clock to 1997 just shy of what @strong island 1 told me he thought it could push when I bought it from him. I'm honestly intrigued if the 1997 that it can hit with no core increase is stable and would like to prove it is.


sorry my dad had surgery and I have been really sick. I'm sorry you are having trouble but we should be able to figure it out. That card right there holds the highest single card score for valley ever posted at OCN. Out of every single Kingpin I tested that one had the highest memory overclock of them all and most that I have seen. I also was pushing the fbvdd voltage a bit when hitting those speeds so it will help if you raise it in the classy tool. On air for benching the card should do around 1975mhz but to be totally honest I never gamed once with it. There is a chance it might have to be backed down for certain games but probably not much. That card is the result of me binning like 6 cards and only keeping the best one and selling the rest.

Please let me know if you are still having any trouble. If you ever plan to water cool you will really see that card shine and might even gain a bit on the memory.

For anyone getting a 980 classy I am trying really hard to get a 980 classy to do a review on for OCN so hopefully that will happen soon. I will update the OP with all the OC tools, info and bios's.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emil-jensen2*
> 
> I'm unsure of which skyn3t bios's I'm supposed to use.
> 
> Both of my cards is set to LN2, and GPU-Z reports them as: (Stock bios they came with)
> 80.80.21.01.80 (P2083-0021)
> 80.80.31.01.80 (P2083-0021)
> 
> Oh and one of them uses Samsung memory while the other uses Hynix.
> 
> If I've read right, it seems only one of them can use revision 4 because it lists: Version 80.80.31.01.80 B1 chip
> However could I use rev4 on both cards?
> 
> Basically doing this to disable the annoying boost 2.0, so I can actually get the frames I'm supposed to get on older games for my 144hz monitor.


well I'm guessing you are talking about the 780 classified because you have different memory. Revision 4 bios should cover all memory versions and should be compatible. Make sure to flash the ln2 switch so that if you have a problem you can boot using the original bios switch.

It's so easy to fix a bad flash. If you do have a bad flash. Just boot using the original bios switch. Then while in windows move the bios switch to the ln2 side. Then flash the stock ln2 bios back and restart the machine and it will be fixed.


----------



## strong island 1

Man look at this EVGA 980 Classified hwbot sub from Kingpin. That's insane. I didn't realize these cards were going to be so good. The speeds are insane.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2640130_kingpin_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_980_9415_marks



Hi @EVGA-JacobF is there any word on a release date yet. Thanks.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

woah, now if it isn't gonna be 700-800-900$ I am getting some of those....


----------



## Dorrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Man look at this EVGA 980 Classified hwbot sub from Kingpin. That's insane. I didn't realize these cards were going to be so good. The speeds are insane.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2640130_kingpin_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_980_9415_marks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @EVGA-JacobF is there any word on a release date yet. Thanks.












I must... have... that... in my life!


----------



## gdubc

Just wait til they put out the real upgrade....


----------



## funkmetal

Hey guys, I know alot of you in this thread are benchers, but is it worth it to get a 3rd card for gaming and streaming at 1440p 144Hz? I already have 2


----------



## marc0053

Does anyone have the LN2 bios for the gtx 780 classified card? I've tried the one iin the OP but get an error and id mismatch


----------



## marc0053

Please delete. sorry browser froze


----------



## marc0053

Please delete. sorry browser froze


----------



## marc0053

Please delete. sorry browser froze


----------



## marc0053

Please delete. sorry browser froze


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Hey guys, I know alot of you in this thread are benchers, but is it worth it to get a 3rd card for gaming and streaming at 1440p 144Hz? I already have 2


Three cards do look sexier than two, so on an aesthetics front I say yes! ^-^ Also, no such thing as overkill here on OCN


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Well, i would have thought that the leds are not software controlled ie. I'd assume that they are simply driven off the various voltage rails. Maybe I am incorrect and they are software controllable??
> 
> If they are only a hardware level indicator - they indicate for whatever reason, that your on board voltage regulator circuits are possibly dropping out resulting in a crash which is why i thought that maybe one or e more of the vrm components could possibly be overheating.
> 
> If they are indeed controllable by software then that can raise a few other variables.
> 
> Note that the VRM temp indicator is only one sensor yet the VRM components span a large section of the PCB, so in reality the sensor reading is not indicative of the temp of each individual vrm component.
> 
> Maybe someone with more knowledge can assist.
> 
> Also note that running a benchmark is quite different to running a game ie the game will load the GPU/card differently as compared to the benchmark.


I understand running a benchmark is quite different than a game, but i assume that using Heaven bench a very GPU specific benchmark will be able to fully stress my video card? I also pass in 3D Mark 11 Firestrike as well and Firestrike Extreme.

As soon as i jump into BF4, no overclock offset past +40 is stable and no voltage setting above 1.212v is stable. But in bench its perfectly stable.

So what do you say? That this is an actual GPU problem? That i probably messed up my on-board voltage regulators by overvolting up to 1.35v 24/7? Even if my VRM temps are well under what they need to be?

I wish strongisland1 would chime in or someone knowledgeable, i know i keep getting the first three lights disappearing.... so that either points to my GPU or my PSU....


----------



## Dwofzz

Yes I do have the LN2 bios for the GTX 780 classified REV.B1 but i ant upload it since the site wont let me upload rar or rom.......


----------



## error-id10t

Have you tried to "repair" BF4? Have you reinstalled the Nvidia drivers using DDU for example, see if that helps.


----------



## funkmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Have you tried to "repair" BF4? Have you reinstalled the Nvidia drivers using DDU for example, see if that helps.


BF4 is weird, it crashes whenever I exit the game, it didn't used to do it when I was using my 670's back around launch


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> i know i keep getting the first three lights disappearing.... so that either points to my GPU or my PSU....


Yeh... I hear you. Only thing to keep in mind is that you would think that if your PSU was playing up then the last 2 leds would be highlighting a power input type problem. However the leds that are playing up relate to the on board power rails.


----------



## Nephalem

Now while that Bench for that 980 was AMAZING, keep in mind he does those amazing runs under LN2 so most people still won't be able to touch that with a 12 foot pole. But still







that is pretty damned cool.


----------



## The EX1

I just got my 780 (non Ti) Classified to pass Firestrike with an insane memory OC. Unless I am just having an off day, it was stable at 8GHz











EDIT for clocks: 1411/2002


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> I just got my 780 (non Ti) Classified to pass Firestrike with an insane memory OC. Unless I am just having an off day, it was stable at 8GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT for clocks: 1411/2002


Not bad, heres mine under water, mems will goto 2027, awesome card and not seen one higher yet apart from extreme cold runs. Still not sure if i should sell this one???
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2578807


----------



## error-id10t

scrap that.. it wasn't a TI score.


----------



## FireBird1989

Hi,

I just got a GTX 780 Ti Classy. Put it under water and flashed Skynet bios. Here's my Firestrike run:



Now I am very satisfied with this result but if I try to push it further above 1.38V, my PC shutdown saying anti surge was triggered.

I know this card pulls an imense amount of power. At 100% usage about 600W from Skynet bios. And if my math is good my MB - Asus Impact pulls 150W, my 4690K at 4.7GHz with 1.35V about 150W so my Corsair AX 860 is not enough.









Will an EVGA Supernova P2 1000W be enough to push the card to its limit? (I plan to go max. to 1.45V on the card)

An idea would be to put my proc. on stock and so I would gain some spare W to push the card with, right?









Another question to you guys: the Firestrike score, I mean the Graphics score in the Firestrike test is it impacted with the Physics score?

I mean if someone has a i7 3960X that scores 15000 in Physics would his Graphics score be affected by that?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBird1989*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just got a GTX 780 Ti Classy. Put it under water and flashed Skynet bios. Here's my Firestrike run:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am very satisfied with this result but if I try to push it further above 1.38V, my PC shutdown saying anti surge was triggered.
> 
> I know this card pulls an imense amount of power. At 100% usage about 600W from Skynet bios. And if my math is good my MB - Asus Impact pulls 150W, my 4690K at 4.7GHz with 1.35V about 150W so my Corsair AX 860 is not enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will an EVGA Supernova P2 1000W be enough to push the card to its limit? (I plan to go max. to 1.45V on the card)
> 
> An idea would be to put my proc. on stock and so I would gain some spare W to push the card with, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question to you guys: the Firestrike score, I mean the Graphics score in the Firestrike test is it impacted with the Physics score?
> 
> I mean if someone has a i7 3960X that scores 15000 in Physics would his Graphics score be affected by that?


Just go and get the 1300 G2 instead. Tough to say if the 1000w would be enough. I know for sure the shut downs are because the ax860 just isn't enough juice.


----------



## The EX1

What TOOSHORT said,

The price of the Supernova 1300G2 is just too good to pass up. I am running that PSU and got mine for $140 after MIR







. With my two 780 classies @1.4V and a 4770k @ 1.35V I pull 1025w from the wall.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

on my 3rd g2 1300 great PSU


----------



## FlankerWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Man look at this EVGA 980 Classified hwbot sub from Kingpin. That's insane. I didn't realize these cards were going to be so good. The speeds are insane.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2640130_kingpin_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_980_9415_marks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @EVGA-JacobF is there any word on a release date yet. Thanks.


And he had refreshed the score !!! With 10k+ graphics score !!!


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBird1989*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just got a GTX 780 Ti Classy. Put it under water and flashed Skynet bios. Here's my Firestrike run:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am very satisfied with this result but if I try to push it further above 1.38V, my PC shutdown saying anti surge was triggered.
> 
> I know this card pulls an imense amount of power. At 100% usage about 600W from Skynet bios. And if my math is good my MB - Asus Impact pulls 150W, my 4690K at 4.7GHz with 1.35V about 150W so my Corsair AX 860 is not enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will an EVGA Supernova P2 1000W be enough to push the card to its limit? (I plan to go max. to 1.45V on the card)
> 
> An idea would be to put my proc. on stock and so I would gain some spare W to push the card with, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question to you guys: the Firestrike score, I mean the Graphics score in the Firestrike test is it impacted with the Physics score?
> 
> I mean if someone has a i7 3960X that scores 15000 in Physics would his Graphics score be affected by that?


My findings with a power meter and running FSX

*SuperFlower 1200w Platinum*
Asus RIVBE
4930k
4x4 DDR3 @2400
1x SSD
2x 18w DDC pumps
Aquaero 6 controller
15x High perf fans
[/spoiler]

TEST 1

[email protected] 4.5GHz 780(classy)SLI @ stock

*636W*

TEST 2

[email protected] 4.8GHz 780(single)@ 1280/1750

*667W*

TEST 3

[email protected] 780([email protected])@ 1500/2000

*841W*

TEST 4

[email protected] 4.8GHz 780 SLI @ 1400/2000(1.3625v)

*1395W*

As my cards can do 1520/2027 and 1430/2027 1 psu is defo not enough as i was getting hard shutdowns, bought a superflower 1000w gold to run one of the cards, no more shut downs and a 1596w power draw.


----------



## ozyo

the box come out


----------



## Aesthethc

Still crashing in BF4, my screen freezes up, the sound starts repeating, and then my screen turns black.

Then the first three lights of the five disappear forcing me to have to reboot

so in bench it passes @ 1391mhz @ 1.35v, VRMs are under 60C and overall GPU temp is under 50C.

As soon as i play 30 minutes of battlefield 4, it will crash and then the same three lights go away.

I have to clock back down to stock settings, in order for it to not crash.

What gives????

Im about to buy a new power supply today. Or do you think i should RMA my card?


----------



## nickolp1974

Have you cleaned drivers and reinstalled??
I'd also open gpu-z switch to sensors tab and set them all too max reading, run bf4 at stock and after a bit take a gpuz screenie, now do the same again but oc'ed and compare, it may show something up.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Have you cleaned drivers and reinstalled??
> I'd also open gpu-z switch to sensors tab and set them all too max reading, run bf4 at stock and after a bit take a gpuz screenie, now do the same again but oc'ed and compare, it may show something up.


Installed about five different drivers. :/ via control panel too

i also use GPU-Z sensors all the time when monitoring and i looked at all my MAX and saw this:



Nothing out of the ordinary, im even at 1.40v.

This is after BF4, before i havent crashed yet.

I have a video i recorded of the black screen and three left most lights turned off..... but the two to the right are on....

so is this a GPU problem ???

Aww man i have to disassemble my entire loop T____T Totally not looking forward to this


----------



## scorpscarx

They should sell the classified's without the cooler like E class proc's







.


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Installed about five different drivers. :/ via control panel too
> 
> i also use GPU-Z sensors all the time when monitoring and i looked at all my MAX and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing out of the ordinary, im even at 1.40v.
> 
> This is after BF4, before i havent crashed yet.
> 
> I have a video i recorded of the black screen and three left most lights turned off..... but the two to the right are on....
> 
> so is this a GPU problem ???
> 
> Aww man i have to disassemble my entire loop T____T Totally not looking forward to this


Why is it that you have a 12v drop to 0 volt??


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Why is it that you have a 12v drop to 0 volt??


To be honest im not even sure.

It hasnt crashed yet (in this picture) -- (it did an hour later)

so.... thats PSU right? 

IS there a way i can properly monitor this so i can better show you guys my problem??


----------



## Dwofzz

Measure the psu with a psu tester or a multimeter maybe?


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Measure the psu with a psu tester or a multimeter maybe?


I have a multimeter, how do i do it?


----------



## phynce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Still crashing in BF4, my screen freezes up, the sound starts repeating, and then my screen turns black.
> 
> Then the first three lights of the five disappear forcing me to have to reboot
> 
> so in bench it passes @ 1391mhz @ 1.35v, VRMs are under 60C and overall GPU temp is under 50C.
> 
> As soon as i play 30 minutes of battlefield 4, it will crash and then the same three lights go away.
> 
> I have to clock back down to stock settings, in order for it to not crash.
> 
> What gives????
> 
> Im about to buy a new power supply today. Or do you think i should RMA my card?


Passing a ~3 min bench at those speeds and gaming for hours at those speeds are two different animals if you can run the bench on a loop for hours then its comparable. Try a mild clock at lower volts throwing unnecessary volts at it will also make you crash. The crash you are having sounds similar to when you switch sli mode using skynet bios I have never looked at the lights on the card when this happens I will try that later.


----------



## P3k1

Hi everyone I'm new to the forums!








My validation link is: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=cuqw8


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> I have a multimeter, how do i do it?


Take a spare 6 or 8 pin pci cable from the psu and plug it in then you figure out which is ground and which is 12v ( usually the 6 alternative 8 upper is 12v and the 6 or 8 under is ground ) but make sure before doing this since you could en up frying or shorthing something.. AND DO MAKE SURE WHEN YOU GOT IT ALL FIGURED OUT AND WORKING THAT THE MEASURE STICKS ON THE MULTIMETER DO NOT TOUCH EACH OTHER WHEN THE PSU IS UNDER LOAD... That will well... destroy it and maybe some other parts ( IF you are unlucky ) It could just hard shutdown cause of the ssp and everything will be fine .
But when you got it all figured out and working just do as you always do run some benchmarks and look at the multimeter at all time to see if it dips, also do you have the probeit cable set and a second multimeter?


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phynce*
> 
> Passing a ~3 min bench at those speeds and gaming for hours at those speeds are two different animals if you can run the bench on a loop for hours then its comparable. Try a mild clock at lower volts throwing unnecessary volts at it will also make you crash. The crash you are having sounds similar to when you switch sli mode using skynet bios I have never looked at the lights on the card when this happens I will try that later.


Well i only have one card, and im using skyn3t bios. Is it my BIOS thats the problem? Ive never crashed at 1.40v before until recently, i stick to 1.30v 24/7 and my VRM's never get too hot. (under 60C) What i recently did was run a benchmark WHILE playing BF4, i passed the benchmark even with BF4 in the background at +120 offset.... then i go ahead and play battlefield for 30 more minutes... then BAM crash/black screen freeze.

I can literally run a 1382mhz OC run succesfully on bench and pass in Heaven Benchmark or Firestrike or FSE, but then as soon as i get into a BF4 game within 20-30 minutes ill crash. and the first three lights go away. Its so frustrating!

Im thinking it might have to be a PSU issue or a GPU issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Take a spare 6 or 8 pin pci cable from the psu and plug it in then you figure out which is ground and which is 12v ( usually the 6 alternative 8 upper is 12v and the 6 or 8 under is ground ) but make sure before doing this since you could en up frying or shorthing something.. AND DO MAKE SURE WHEN YOU GOT IT ALL FIGURED OUT AND WORKING THAT THE MEASURE STICKS ON THE MULTIMETER DO NOT TOUCH EACH OTHER WHEN THE PSU IS UNDER LOAD... That will well... destroy it and maybe some other parts ( IF you are unlucky ) It could just hard shutdown cause of the ssp and everything will be fine .
> But when you got it all figured out and working just do as you always do run some benchmarks and look at the multimeter at all time to see if it dips, also do you have the probeit cable set and a second multimeter?


Umm..... do you have a better guide? LOL. Sorry i want to be extra sure what im doing so i dont fry anything


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Well i only have one card, and im using skyn3t bios. Is it my BIOS thats the problem? Ive never crashed at 1.40v before until recently, i stick to 1.30v 24/7 and my VRM's never get too hot. (under 60C) What i recently did was run a benchmark WHILE playing BF4, i passed the benchmark even with BF4 in the background at +120 offset.... then i go ahead and play battlefield for 30 more minutes... then BAM crash/black screen freeze.
> 
> I can literally run a 1382mhz OC run succesfully on bench and pass in Heaven Benchmark or Firestrike or FSE, but then as soon as i get into a BF4 game within 20-30 minutes ill crash. and the first three lights go away. Its so frustrating!
> 
> Im thinking it might have to be a PSU issue or a GPU issue.
> Umm..... do you have a better guide? LOL. Sorry i want to be extra sure what im doing so i dont fry anything


Hmm.. nope not really.. :/
BTW have you tried any other games than Bf4?


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Umm..... do you have a better guide? LOL. Sorry i want to be extra sure what im doing so i dont fry anything


You won't fry anything unless you manage to connect two pins across somehow. All pins are in parallel.

Also.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

A deal for Canadian customers, GTX 780 Classy is $400 at Memoryexpress plus a $30 mail in rebate.

Not too bad.








*
http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX47603*


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> A deal for Canadian customers, GTX 780 Classy is $400 at Memoryexpress plus a $30 mail in rebate.
> 
> Not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX47603*


Umm, what cpu are you getting MrTOOSHORT?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I bought a 3930k for $250 brand new locally, so I thought to sell the 3970x.

I'll be getting a 5960x when funds allow me to.


----------



## Widde

Hi sorry for intruding on team green soil







But a friend of mine are having some trouble overclocking his evga 780 sc acx, I've tried helping him but only over ts, +37mV, limit 106%, core +160, prio on power target over temp, they are unlinked if that matters. Have not tried memory yet. Ran heaven once at +200 on the core and it boosted up to 1200 something just fine, after that it wont boost over 1097 no matter what we do to it


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I bought a 3930k for $250 brand new locally, so I thought to sell the 3970x.
> 
> I'll be getting a 5960x when funds allow me to.


Oh, ok, thought you were in for an 5820k also...I will be changing my DC build to that chip once I buy the 980 Classy...hold me til "Big.." Maxwell..







..I am officially done with quad cores..


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Hi sorry for intruding on team green soil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But a friend of mine are having some trouble overclocking his evga 780 sc acx, I've tried helping him but only over ts, +37mV, limit 106%, core +160, prio on power target over temp, they are unlinked if that matters. Have not tried memory yet. Ran heaven once at +200 on the core and it boosted up to 1200 something just fine, after that it wont boost over 1097 no matter what we do to it


That must be a very special friend









What were the temps?


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> That must be a very special friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were the temps?


60-65 so not high at all :/ And yes he's very "special"







or if you're implying that it's me fear not ^^ Running 2 red cards







That's why I have less of a clue what to do







and btw how temp sensitive are those cards? I'm used to 290s that are basically Thermonuclear reactors ^^


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Hmm.. nope not really.. :/
> BTW have you tried any other games than Bf4?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> You won't fry anything unless you manage to connect two pins across somehow. All pins are in parallel.
> 
> Also.


THANK YOU for the guide

Okay so i used my multimeter and it came out to 12.10v. So that means its good right ?

So are you guys saying it has to be my GPU? ):

Thankfully its EVGA and an easy RMA, but.... i want to make sure its my GPU. can anyone pinpoint that its my GPU ?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> That must be a very special friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were the temps?
> 
> 
> 
> 60-65 so not high at all :/ And yes he's very "special"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or if you're implying that it's me fear not ^^ Running 2 red cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I have less of a clue what to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and btw how temp sensitive are those cards? I'm used to 290s that are basically Thermonuclear reactors ^^
Click to expand...

was implying you're doing this for a special lady









low to mid 60s is not that high but i think i've seen a few complained about throttling too early. Typically, it's around upper 70s before throttling kicks in.

Have you ruled out the drivers yet? Could also be the bios... I remember when i flashed a different bios on my 780 Ti, the effect was opposite...it clocks +13mhz after reaching 81c...and won't throttle until 87c.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> THANK YOU for the guide
> 
> Okay so i used my multimeter and it came out to 12.10v. So that means its good right ?
> 
> So are you guys saying it has to be my GPU? ):
> 
> Thankfully its EVGA and an easy RMA, but.... i want to make sure its my GPU. can anyone pinpoint that its my GPU ?


did you observe while running the same load until it crashed? did the voltage drop?


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> was implying you're doing this for a special lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> low to mid 60s is not that high but i think i've seen a few complained about throttling too early. Typically, it's around upper 70s before throttling kicks in.
> 
> Have you ruled out the drivers yet? Could also be the bios... I remember when i flashed a different bios on my 780 Ti, the effect was opposite...it clocks +13mhz after reaching 81c...and won't throttle until 87c.
> did you observe while running the same load until it crashed? did the voltage drop?


Can tell him to make a clean install and try the latest drivers ^^


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Hi sorry for intruding on team green soil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But a friend of mine are having some trouble overclocking his evga 780 sc acx, I've tried helping him but only over ts, +37mV, limit 106%, core +160, prio on power target over temp, they are unlinked if that matters. Have not tried memory yet. Ran heaven once at +200 on the core and it boosted up to 1200 something just fine, after that it wont boost over 1097 no matter what we do to it


From my experience, if the overclock wasn't stable during a bench it sometimes required a reboot for the card to boost again and for Precision to read properly. This only ever really happened if the display driver crashed from pushing the card too hard without enough voltage. Try a cold reboot and try again. If that doesn't work then ya, clean out and reinstall drivers.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> A deal for Canadian customers, GTX 780 Classy is $400 at Memoryexpress plus a $30 mail in rebate.
> 
> Not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX47603*


Awww, no way.... Must resist urge to upgrade to SLI!!!


----------



## P3k1

Hi people I'm new to the forum and i want to OC my 780 TI Classified, first i wanted to do some benchmarks to see how much of an FPS upgrade the OC is going to be so I did the "*Unigine Valley Benchmark*" with "*ExtremeHD*" preset I was wondering if I'm getting normal scores for my 780ti Classified these were the results:

So can anyone tell me are they normal?


----------



## KJaneway

Hiho,

I am now a proud owner of two EVGA 780 GTX Classifed Cards. Now I want to overclock them... I installed this EVGA Classified Tool for raising Voltages and the newest Version of EVGA Precision X (5.2.3)
At first I raised the GPU Core Voltage to 1,3 V (One of my cards is watercooled the other will be in a few days when my waterblock arrives), I can bring the GPU Clock to 1300 MHz without 3D Mark Firestrike crashing. But my Cards run into Powertarget throttling (Powertarget is 110%). Both cards actually run at Stock Bios. I will flash one of the skyn3t bioses.

What Bios should I use? Are there any empirical values for maximum Voltages I can apply at those cards? Or any good guides for overclocking those beasts?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Before flasing to skyn3t, make sure you're on the second bios, aka the LN2 bios. The card will have a red LED lit on the backside as confirmation you're on the LN2 bios. LN2 bios also has a 115% power target, but skyn3t has a lovely 200% power target (something I'll be switching up to myself)


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3k1*
> 
> Hi people I'm new to the forum and i want to OC my 780 TI Classified, first i wanted to do some benchmarks to see how much of an FPS upgrade the OC is going to be so I did the "*Unigine Valley Benchmark*" with "*ExtremeHD*" preset I was wondering if I'm getting normal scores for my 780ti Classified these were the results:
> 
> So can anyone tell me are they normal?


welcome to OCN







your score looks normal. You should flash your LN2 bios with either skyn3t v2 or the evga updated bios, if you haven't done yet. Happy oc-ing


----------



## P3k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> welcome to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your score looks normal. You should flash your LN2 bios with either skyn3t v2 or the evga updated bios, if you haven't done yet. Happy oc-ing


Thanks a lot m8!








I'll flash the bios later tonight and try to OC then








I'll post the results. If you have any tips please let me know!









P.S.

Does anyone know a good stress test program so I can be sure it's stable?








Thanks in advance


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Out of curiosity, and I'm hoping I'm right about this... In Catzilla 1440p during the Raymark test GPU-Z displays a nice green colour in PerfCap Reason, and when you hover over it it displays "Pwr". I'm currently running the LN2 bios on my 780 Classified (and hitting this at 1201/1852 with 115% power target), so my question is this: will the skyn3t bios will fix this so the card is no longer holding itself back, since skyn3t has a 200% power target built in?


----------



## KJaneway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Before flasing to skyn3t, make sure you're on the second bios, aka the LN2 bios. The card will have a red LED lit on the backside as confirmation you're on the LN2 bios. LN2 bios also has a 115% power target, but skyn3t has a lovely 200% power target (something I'll be switching up to myself)


Thanks for that important hint. I would have missed that. What Bios do you recommend? What are the differences?


----------



## funkmetal

Well, so I tried overclocking my Classies for the first time last night and I ended with these settings stable in games and benchmarks like Heaven. Anything I should change or do they look solid?

Also the new "Updated" version of Precision is out


----------



## hotrod717

Anyone have the down low on when 980 Classy will be released? Will it hit EVGA website before e-tailers?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Anyone have the down low on when 980 Classy will be released? Will it hit EVGA website before e-tailers?


haven't heard anything yet. Perhaps @EVGA-JacobF could give us an estimate?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> haven't heard anything yet. Perhaps @EVGA-JacobF could give us an estimate?


When the Kingpins where first released, they were exclusively available on EVGA's website. I know the Classy is a bit more mainstream and wasn't sure if it would follow the way the Kingpins was first available.


----------



## mlx82

Hi,

I am trying to get a good OC on my EVGA 780 Ti Dual Classified.

At the moment I got the best result with the "Xti" bios on the first page of this thread.
My understanding is that this bios is an LN2 EVGA official bios (i.e., not the original LN2 bios but a new improved version of it from EVGA).
Is this correct? I just want to be sure about what I am using. Also please tell me if this is not a safe bios for any reason..

Also, it is safer to run the card at 90°?
Unfortunately there is no way to get something good without reaching this temperature.
I am using air cooling for the GPU.

Many thanks for all the info!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> haven't heard anything yet. Perhaps @EVGA-JacobF could give us an estimate?
> 
> 
> 
> When the Kingpins where first released, they were exclusively available on EVGA's website. I know the Classy is a bit more mainstream and wasn't sure if it would follow the way the Kingpins was first available.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm guessing it might be, though won't be long before it hits e-tailers shelves.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlx82*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to get a good OC on my EVGA 780 Ti Dual Classified.
> 
> At the moment I got the best result with the "Xti" bios on the first page of this thread.
> My understanding is that this bios is an LN2 EVGA official bios (i.e., not the original LN2 bios but a new improved version of it from EVGA).
> Is this correct? I just want to be sure about what I am using. Also please tell me if this is not a safe bios for any reason..
> 
> Also, it is safer to run the card at 90°?
> Unfortunately there is no way to get something good without reaching this temperature.
> I am using air cooling for the GPU.
> 
> Many thanks for all the info!


I wouldn't run it at 90c and it should have throttled by then already. Try to maintain the temps around 70-80c if you can. Otherwise you should consider better cooling methods.

You should be ok using the xti bios.


----------



## mlx82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I wouldn't run it at 90c and it should have throttled by then already. Try to maintain the temps around 70-80c if you can. Otherwise you should consider better cooling methods.


At stock, without any OC, it was already between 82-83 in the valley test.
Running EVGA OC scanner it gets to 90 easily. I put a limit to that temperature (it was going to 95), but maybe I will reduce it to 85.

Do you think I have voided my warranty anyhow with the OC I did?
My understanding is that EVGA covers all the modifications I did, right?

Thank you again!


----------



## mlx82

By the way.. I am talking about Celsius degree.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlx82*
> 
> At stock, without any OC, it was already between 82-83 in the valley test.
> Running EVGA OC scanner it gets to 90 easily. I put a limit to that temperature (it was going to 95), but maybe I will reduce it to 85.
> 
> Do you think I have voided my warranty anyhow with the OC I did?
> My understanding is that EVGA covers all the modifications I did, right?
> 
> Thank you again!


Those temperatures sound higher than normal to me, especially since mine barely reaches 69C while running at 1319/1852 with 1.3V/1.65V, the fan set manually to 100%, and running on the stock out of the box LN2 bios. My setup is with an ambient temperature of around 25C, although a few times I have done benches with an ambient of 19C or so (yay for cool outdoor air).

If things are running that warm on your card, I'm curious about two things:
- What are your ambient/room temperatures?
- What speed are the fans running at?


----------



## mlx82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If things are running that warm on your card, I'm curious about two things:
> - What are your ambient/room temperatures?
> - What speed are the fans running at?


My room temperature is 25-26 no more.

I set the fan of the card to the maximum above 80 C. The case fans automatically scale with the CPU temperature. They are for sure at 70% or 80 % while running, and porting them at 100 % does not change anything. My build is also clean: I am using a 760T corsair case, with 2 intake fans in the front, 1 in the bottom and 1 outtake fan at the back plus 2 on the top for the radiator of the H100i. So besides going to watercool my gpu I don't see how can I improve this.

Note that I reach these temperature during the tests. While gaming for example Watch Dog I reach around 76 C.


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> THANK YOU for the guide
> 
> Okay so i used my multimeter and it came out to 12.10v. So that means its good right ?
> 
> So are you guys saying it has to be my GPU? ):
> 
> Thankfully its EVGA and an easy RMA, but.... i want to make sure its my GPU. can anyone pinpoint that its my GPU ?


Monitor the voltage on the DMM while you play bf4.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlx82*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I wouldn't run it at 90c and it should have throttled by then already. Try to maintain the temps around 70-80c if you can. Otherwise you should consider better cooling methods.
> 
> 
> 
> At stock, without any OC, it was already between 82-83 in the valley test.
> Running EVGA OC scanner it gets to 90 easily. I put a limit to that temperature (it was going to 95), but maybe I will reduce it to 85.
> 
> Do you think I have voided my warranty anyhow with the OC I did?
> My understanding is that EVGA covers all the modifications I did, right?
> 
> Thank you again!
Click to expand...

honestly i don't find oc scanner to be a good stability test. It just makes the card hot. Most games and other benchmark sw won't heat up your gpu as much.

I prefer using valley and TR, 2 passes each. But that still depend on what you plan to run on day-to-day basis.

Also, changing the stock TIM usually yields better temps.

What voltage you were running on?


----------



## Ovrclck

Edit: google answered my question.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Edit: google answered my question.


what good are we without google


----------



## mlx82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Also, changing the stock TIM usually yields better temps.
> 
> What voltage you were running on?


I got those temps with voltage equal to 1.2 or 1.225.
I mainly use it for gaming so temps in WatchDog are for sure more interesting from my point of view because they represent a typical usage example. I should try with other games..

One thing that I noticed running the Valley test is that the same OC (+100 Mhz on GPU, +150 Mhz on memory - using PrecisionX 16) with voltage 1.2 was much faster (more FPS) than the one with voltage 1.3. So apparently increasing voltage decrease performances.. is this possible or something wrong with my card? Because in this forum I heard many people reaching 1.3 and even 1.35 so I am quite surprised about the result I got.

Ah, and what is "TIM"?


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlx82*
> 
> Ah, and what is "TIM"?


TIM is the Thermal Interface Material


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlx82*
> 
> I got those temps with voltage equal to 1.2 or 1.225.
> I mainly use it for gaming so temps in WatchDog are for sure more interesting from my point of view because they represent a typical usage example. I should try with other games..
> 
> One thing that I noticed running the Valley test is that the same OC (+100 Mhz on GPU, +150 Mhz on memory - using PrecisionX 16) with voltage 1.2 was much faster (more FPS) than the one with voltage 1.3. So apparently increasing voltage decrease performances.. is this possible or something wrong with my card? Because in this forum I heard many people reaching 1.3 and even 1.35 so I am quite surprised about the result I got.
> 
> Ah, and what is "TIM"?


TIM -- see Nephalem's answer.

1.225 isn't that high. Try setting a custom fan profile, e.g. 70% when it reaches 70c, etc.

Did you compare the temperature when you run Valley @1.2v vs 1.3v? It could be running hotter @1.3v, hence throttling and lower results.

Try ruling out the temp first. I suggest set the fans @ 90 - 100% and do the same tests again, watch the temp and let us know the result


----------



## mlx82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Did you compare the temperature when you run Valley @1.2v vs 1.3v? It could be running hotter @1.3v, hence throttling and lower results.
> 
> Try ruling out the temp first. I suggest set the fans @ 90 - 100% and do the same tests again, watch the temp and let us know the result


If I remember correctly, the Valley was not getting hotter with 1.3v. The test prints temperature on top-right side, and was always between 82-83 - but I should check again.
I will do more tests and let you know. Probably I will have to wait a few days or the next weekend to collect the data (I don't have much time during the week).

I am now using the Xti bios in the first page of this thread. Should I keep it or better to move back to original LN2 or to Skynet rev2?

Many thanks for the help!


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Hello guys,

Little question here, I own a 780 Classy which I overclock to 1306mhz at 1.25v rock solid stable. However, It seems that I can't get any mhz more even if I increase the voltage to 1.35v.

So, I wonder if it has something to do with the pwm frequency which I never increased or touched before. This been said, how much does the pwm freq affect core temperature? I am on watercooling and my max temp at load is 55 degrees.

Also, I have read in the forum that a guy broke his card by increasing the pwm frequency? Is there any risk doing so?

Thank you


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Little question here, I own a 780 Classy which I overclock to 1306mhz at 1.25v rock solid stable. However, It seems that I can't get any mhz more even if I increase the voltage to 1.35v.
> 
> So, I wonder if it has something to do with the pwm frequency which I never increased or touched before. This been said, how much does the pwm freq affect core temperature? I am on watercooling and my max temp at load is 55 degrees.
> 
> Also, I have read in the forum that a guy broke his card by increasing the pwm frequency? Is there any risk doing so?
> 
> Thank you


55c is pretty hot for watercooling but mine used to hit about that also. You should gain a few bins by raising the voltage that much. it shouldn't be because of the pwm frequency but it wont hurt to raise it. It will increase the voltage under load. What program are you using to see if the voltage increase helps. have you measured the voltage with a dmm. How much are you raising the core clock after bumping voltage to 1.35v. have you tried just one or two 13mhz bins.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Out of curiosity, and I'm hoping I'm right about this... In Catzilla 1440p during the Raymark test GPU-Z displays a nice green colour in PerfCap Reason, and when you hover over it it displays "Pwr". I'm currently running the LN2 bios on my 780 Classified (and hitting this at 1201/1852 with 115% power target), so my question is this: will the skyn3t bios will fix this so the card is no longer holding itself back, since skyn3t has a 200% power target built in?


yes it will. skyn3t's bios will have as much power as you could possibly use. Without hard mod the card is limited to about 1.5v-1.55v and this bios has enough power for those voltages and high core clocks so it's plenty.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Little question here, I own a 780 Classy which I overclock to 1306mhz at 1.25v rock solid stable. However, It seems that I can't get any mhz more even if I increase the voltage to 1.35v.
> 
> So, I wonder if it has something to do with the pwm frequency which I never increased or touched before. This been said, how much does the pwm freq affect core temperature? I am on watercooling and my max temp at load is 55 degrees.
> 
> Also, I have read in the forum that a guy broke his card by increasing the pwm frequency? Is there any risk doing so?
> 
> Thank you


Earlier in this thread there was some talk of pwm frequency. Here http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/7300


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes it will. skyn3t's bios will have as much power as you could possibly use. Without hard mod the card is limited to about 1.5v-1.55v and this bios has enough power for those voltages and high core clocks so it's plenty.


Good to know. Switched to skyn3t yesterday and did a few benches... 1347/1852 on air with catzilla 720p, and 1334/1852 for 1440p. Definitely can't complain, as the highest I went was 130% power target and 1.375Vcore/1.65Vmem. Pity it was flirting with 82C temps, else I would have tried for even higher.

So much headroom with skyn3t bios!


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> 55c is pretty hot for watercooling but mine used to hit about that also. You should gain a few bins by raising the voltage that much. it shouldn't be because of the pwm frequency but it wont hurt to raise it. It will increase the voltage under load. What program are you using to see if the voltage increase helps. have you measured the voltage with a dmm. How much are you raising the core clock after bumping voltage to 1.35v. have you tried just one or two 13mhz bins.


Well generally it will not go above 50°degrees 55° is when playing battlefield 4 and the CPU runs really hot. At 1.25mv 1305mhz for the core, I tested Metro Last Light benchmark everything went fine no artifact but I can't get a 50mhz more even when I increase the voltage to 1.35mv that's what I meant to say.

Sorry I didn't try a bin ... and never tried PWM frequency. I read that it helps stabilizing voltage or something but since I don't know the effects on temperature I prefered not to touch it.

So, based on what you said Strong Island, PWM frequency will not really help me?


----------



## Aesthethc

I notice when im playing, or on certain loads, the multimeter would read 11.3v or 11.4v and jump back to 12.10v or 12.09v on no loads

If i go under 12v. is that the reason why im crashing ?

first three lights still go away when crashing.

anyone wnna chime in?

does that point to anything specific ?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> I notice when im playing, or on certain loads, the multimeter would read 11.3v or 11.4v and jump back to 12.10v or 12.09v on no loads
> 
> If i go under 12v. is that the reason why im crashing ?
> 
> first three lights still go away when crashing.
> 
> anyone wnna chime in?
> 
> does that point to anything specific ?


Those values should be acceptable but I can't say for sure. Have you tried swapping with a known working psu?


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Those values should be acceptable but I can't say for sure. Have you tried swapping with a known working psu?


No working PSU's on hand right now.

Should i buy one ?

Just crashed again. Three lights out again. Still, no one on this thread has any idea what that means........?

I checked with my multimeter and it read 12.10v, so i guess its properly supplying the necessary power.... but something on the GPU is not working? keeps failing? my VRM temps are under 60C avg

I seem to be crashing more often if im above 1.25v

I crash rarely (but still crash) above 1.21v

I dont crash as much under 1.20v

My VRM temps are well under what they should be. This is so frustrating i dont know what to do :/ 12v rail is perfectly fine, something else is weird

Found this:

Bright White glow indicates normal operation.
GPU LED - shows voltage health for the GPU.
MEM LED - shows voltage health for graphics memory.
PLL LED - shows voltage health for auxiliary PCIe/PLL voltage rail.
+3.3V LED - shows voltage health for onboard +3.3V power input from motherboard.
+12V LED - shows voltage health for +12V power input from PSU.

So what controls the first three?


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> No working PSU's on hand right now.
> 
> Should i buy one ?
> 
> Just crashed again. Three lights out again. Still, no one on this thread has any idea what that means........?
> 
> I checked with my multimeter and it read 12.10v, so i guess its properly supplying the necessary power.... but something on the GPU is not working? keeps failing? my VRM temps are under 60C avg
> 
> I seem to be crashing more often if im above 1.25v
> 
> I crash rarely (but still crash) above 1.21v
> 
> I dont crash as much under 1.20v
> 
> My VRM temps are well under what they should be. This is so frustrating i dont know what to do :/ 12v rail is perfectly fine, something else is weird
> 
> Found this:
> 
> Bright White glow indicates normal operation.
> GPU LED - shows voltage health for the GPU.
> MEM LED - shows voltage health for graphics memory.
> PLL LED - shows voltage health for auxiliary PCIe/PLL voltage rail.
> +3.3V LED - shows voltage health for onboard +3.3V power input from motherboard.
> +12V LED - shows voltage health for +12V power input from PSU.
> 
> So what controls the first three?


Just curious, what speed is your gpu running at? Did you try lower the clocks at the same voltage and see if the symptom goes away?

My first 780 Classy was fine for the first week of its life with me, then it would not hold any overclock no matter what the voltage I gave it. I got constant crashes if I didn't run the thing at stock. So I rma it and now this one works great.

If your multimeter reads 12.10 volts then I may looking at the gpu. Keep us posted on your situation.

Im not sure about the white lights though.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Those values should be acceptable but I can't say for sure. Have you tried swapping with a known working psu?
> 
> 
> 
> No working PSU's on hand right now.
> 
> Should i buy one ?
> 
> Just crashed again. Three lights out again. Still, no one on this thread has any idea what that means........?
> 
> I checked with my multimeter and it read 12.10v, so i guess its properly supplying the necessary power.... but something on the GPU is not working? keeps failing? my VRM temps are under 60C avg
> 
> I seem to be crashing more often if im above 1.25v
> 
> I crash rarely (but still crash) above 1.21v
> 
> I dont crash as much under 1.20v
> 
> My VRM temps are well under what they should be. This is so frustrating i dont know what to do :/ 12v rail is perfectly fine, something else is weird
> 
> Found this:
> 
> Bright White glow indicates normal operation.
> GPU LED - shows voltage health for the GPU.
> MEM LED - shows voltage health for graphics memory.
> PLL LED - shows voltage health for auxiliary PCIe/PLL voltage rail.
> +3.3V LED - shows voltage health for onboard +3.3V power input from motherboard.
> +12V LED - shows voltage health for +12V power input from PSU.
> 
> So what controls the first three?
Click to expand...

so probably no one here has ever seen that happened before









For the 3 lights going out, try opening a ticket to EVGA and ask them. Pretty sure they know the answer right away or at least where to look first.

In the meantime, you can do further troubleshooting.

It looks like your card doesn't like higher voltages, based from what you've said. Do you have the probeit connector or at least has a way to measure actual gpu, mem and pll voltages off the header while running the game? I'm thinking that could give you some clue.

Also, can you tell us what clock frequencies you're running at 1.25, 1.21 and under 1.20v?


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> No working PSU's on hand right now.
> 
> Should i buy one ?
> 
> Just crashed again. Three lights out again. Still, no one on this thread has any idea what that means........?
> 
> I checked with my multimeter and it read 12.10v, so i guess its properly supplying the necessary power.... but something on the GPU is not working? keeps failing? my VRM temps are under 60C avg
> 
> I seem to be crashing more often if im above 1.25v
> 
> I crash rarely (but still crash) above 1.21v
> 
> I dont crash as much under 1.20v
> 
> My VRM temps are well under what they should be. This is so frustrating i dont know what to do :/ 12v rail is perfectly fine, something else is weird
> 
> Found this:
> 
> Bright White glow indicates normal operation.
> GPU LED - shows voltage health for the GPU.
> MEM LED - shows voltage health for graphics memory.
> PLL LED - shows voltage health for auxiliary PCIe/PLL voltage rail.
> +3.3V LED - shows voltage health for onboard +3.3V power input from motherboard.
> +12V LED - shows voltage health for +12V power input from PSU.
> 
> So what controls the first three?


My money is on the psu being the issue. I live not to far from SD, i have a extra PSU you can try if youd like to isolate the problem.


----------



## Ovrclck

There's always the frys in SD or San Marcos. Pick up a cheap psu to test solely on your vid. I wouldn't try to game until you get this squared away, not sure if you're damaging your card slowly.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## JySzE

*Newegg deal:*LINK Classy for $339.99 after $30.00 rebate card


----------



## RussianC

Hey guys, the vram on my 680 Classy seems a bit hot.

My core Idle is 31C, and vram 44C. Is the heatsink not making proper contact? On load core is 66C and vram is 51C.

Also would you guys maybe know where to get a compatible W/C block? Didn't find anything on Ebay.

Gonna be pushing the card, want everything in tip top condition.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> Hey guys, the vram on my 680 Classy seems a bit hot.
> 
> My core Idle is 31C, and vram 44C. Is the heatsink not making proper contact? On load core is 66C and vram is 51C.
> 
> Also would you guys maybe know where to get a compatible W/C block? Didn't find anything on Ebay.
> 
> Gonna be pushing the card, want everything in tip top condition.


FrozenPC has a few of those 680 waterblocks left in stock. http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c311/s1631/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-Water_Blocks_VGA_-_Card_-_nVidia-GTX_680_Water_Blocks-Page1.html

Concering your vram temps though they look ok. I would not be concerned with 51C, thats where mine run when gaming. Vrams can become damaged due to excess heat and have a much lower thermal threshold than the GPU itself thus can hinder the overall lifespan of the GPU. But your temps are not even close the to danger zone. Usually can handle at least 80C.


----------



## RussianC

Checked Frozen, they don't seem to have my non-reference block design. I will keep looking maybe I will get lucky.

And as for the temps, glad to hear I am in the clear. Thanks for the help


----------



## Globber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Awww, no way.... Must resist urge to upgrade to SLI!!!


I had a 100 dollar credit, plus 30 dollar rebate. And a Pro SLI bridge laying around. The urge was not resisted. End price was 314 dollars, well worth it. Bank account overdrawn, til payday.







Priceless.


----------



## Daark

i know that all cards are different but my card only goes to 1111mhz. is this normal? (780 classified)


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daark*
> 
> i know that all cards are different but my card only goes to 1111mhz. is this normal? (780 classified)


Is that stock? Mine at stock goes to 1110mhz


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daark*
> 
> i know that all cards are different but my card only goes to 1111mhz. is this normal? (780 classified)


Are you talking normal/base, or boosted clocks? Mine boosts to 1347 at least for benching (although I tend to run with kboost on, at least when benching)


----------



## gdubc

Anybody looking for a good deal, Newegg has the Kingpin for 499.99 after rebate on shell shocker later today. Also, it's not the "reference" model. Quite a deal.


----------



## Daark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Are you talking normal/base, or boosted clocks? Mine boosts to 1347 at least for benching (although I tend to run with kboost on, at least when benching)


That's the base clock


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Anybody looking for a good deal, Newegg has the Kingpin for 499.99 after rebate on shell shocker later today. Also, it's not the "reference" model. Quite a deal.


wow! Such a crazy deal!

Sent from my Note 3 ( No, it's not an eyephone!)


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Anybody looking for a good deal, Newegg has the Kingpin for 499.99 after rebate on shell shocker later today. Also, it's not the "reference" model. Quite a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> wow! Such a crazy deal!
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 ( No, it's not an eyephone!)
Click to expand...

and so did amazon!


----------



## Ryanboost

Strange issue I'm dealing with.

No matter what I set the over voltage to (whether it be in precision x, classified overvoltage tool, or nvidiainspector) whenever I get into a benchmark (firestrike, valley or heaven) it always shows my voltage as 1.162/1.112 when running.

BIOS: skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4

2x780 Classys
ASUS Hero VI
4770k @ 4.5/1.3v
All under EK blocks in a loop that stays < 75F pushing 300+ l/h

I've yet to see the temps of the GPUs break 42C so I'm guessing it's not a cooling problem.

+238 GPU & +686 MEM is the highest I can achieve and that's what puzzled me. I don't see any tearing or artifacting and if I go higher for either of those settings it just freezes and I have to reboot.

Should I start to see tearing or artifacting before straight freezes?

Any help or ideas will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kimir

Voltage reading with software is known to be not working. That's why you have probIT connector to put on a DMM.
You should see artefacts on memory OC when it's not stable enough or black screen if you pushed way to hard.
On the core tho, you'll either black screen or get the error that the driver stopped working IF it recover.


----------



## Globber

Revision 4 skyn3t bios 780 Classified "NO Ti"
skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4.zip 135k .zip file
[*] skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4
[*] Version 80.80.31.01.80 B1 chip
[*] Base core clock 1110.5 Mhz
[*] Boost disable
[*] 3d voltage adjustable
[*] 1.212v Unlocked
[*] Fan Idle 20%
[*] Fan bumped to 100%
[*] Default power target 100% 600w by 150% slide 900w

best
skyn3t

[Official] EVGA Classified Owner's Club

Does anyone know if this BIOS can be flashed over my first card from February that came with the 80.80.21.00.80 as stock version? I found that Rev3 is not the most stable for me, it bounces between 888Mhz and my target of 1293Mhz on load screens. This has been causing crashes, and I would prefer to have my base clock be set to 1110Mhz rather than 888. My second card was just received and came with the 80.80.31.01.80 stock version, so I planned on flashing it with Rev4 and was hoping to run the same BIOS version on both cards. I haven't been able to figure this out yet so if anyone knows that would be cool. If the BIOS won't work I don't want to hurt my cards. For the time being I am just running on my LN1, but the new card base clocks around 324Mhz on LN1 and has to jump all the way up to 1293 and I would prefer less of a variance. Does anyone know? Is anyone else running these in SLI with the 2 versions of BIOS am referring to? Thanks guys!


----------



## boldenc

What is the shipping weight showing in UPS/FedEX tracking for the GTX 780 classified?


----------



## boldenc

Please I need an urgent answer!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> What is the shipping weight showing in UPS/FedEX tracking for the GTX 780 classified?


Sadly I have no idea, as I purchased mine locally. Have patience, an answer should arrive soon-ish from someone.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> What is the shipping weight showing in UPS/FedEX tracking for the GTX 780 classified?


My 780 classified hydrocopper I got from EVGA 2 months ago weighted exactly 5 pounds. I just remembered I had the tracking #. Hope that helps.


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> My 780 classified hydrocopper I got from EVGA 2 months ago weighted exactly 5 pounds. I just remembered I had the tracking #. Hope that helps.


Thank you but I need the dual fan version.


----------



## ymic

My most recent card had a shipping weight of 5lbs... dual fan version.


----------



## ymic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Globber*
> 
> Does anyone know if this BIOS can be flashed over my first card from February that came with the 80.80.21.00.80 as stock version? I found that Rev3 is not the most stable for me, it bounces between 888Mhz and my target of 1293Mhz on load screens. This has been causing crashes, and I would prefer to have my base clock be set to 1110Mhz rather than 888. My second card was just received and came with the 80.80.31.01.80 stock version, so I planned on flashing it with Rev4 and was hoping to run the same BIOS version on both cards. I haven't been able to figure this out yet so if anyone knows that would be cool. If the BIOS won't work I don't want to hurt my cards. For the time being I am just running on my LN1, but the new card base clocks around 324Mhz on LN1 and has to jump all the way up to 1293 and I would prefer less of a variance. Does anyone know? Is anyone else running these in SLI with the 2 versions of BIOS am referring to? Thanks guys!


Not sure if this helps, but I just flashed both of my cards to the v4 bios you mentioned. One of my cards I bought with v3 already on it, v4 went on with no problems. The other I just got recently had 80.10.3A.01.82, I got a good amount of warnings flashing it to v4, but it seems to be working well thus far.

I just double checked my first card from around the same time frame as yours and the LN1 bios is indeed 80.80.21.00.80, I have v4 flashed on the LN2 of that card.


----------



## Globber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ymic*
> 
> Not sure if this helps, but I just flashed both of my cards to the v4 bios you mentioned. One of my cards I bought with v3 already on it, v4 went on with no problems. The other I just got recently had 80.10.3A.01.82, I got a good amount of warnings flashing it to v4, but it seems to be working well thus far.
> 
> I just double checked my first card from around the same time frame as yours and the LN1 bios is indeed 80.80.21.00.80, I have v4 flashed on the LN2 of that card.


Thanks! That was the info I needed! I flashed both cards with Skyn3t 780 Classy Rev4 and I am getting what I want out of it. Both cards flashed with success and rebooted perfect. Some games don't play nice with clock speed higher than 1228 still, but I'll be water cooling soon enough. Gonna keep it right there at 1228 for now until the water loop is built. Thanks a ton for the info!

Globbah


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Globber*
> 
> Thanks! That was the info I needed! I flashed both cards with Skyn3t 780 Classy Rev4 and I am getting what I want out of it. Both cards flashed with success and rebooted perfect. Some games don't play nice with clock speed higher than 1228 still, but I'll be water cooling soon enough. Gonna keep it right there at 1228 for now until the water loop is built. Thanks a ton for the info!
> 
> Globbah


I'm getting 1265MHz on the stock LN2 bios lol







what's your asic?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I honestly can't remember who asked me ages ago, but my 780 Classified benches upwards of 1347/1861 on air and skyn3t bios... Yet only has an asic of 66.4%. I usually game at 1201/1702, and haven't tested any higher for gaming.


----------



## ymic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I'm getting 1265MHz on the stock LN2 bios lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's your asic?


So far I'm hitting a wall around 1300 with the ACX coolers at 1.3v. I'd like to get them both under water to see what their full potential is. One card has an ASIC of 79.1 and the other is 70.7.


----------



## DarkReign32

I've seen a few used 780 Classified's floating around for cheap ($360-380). I'm thinking about picking one up, but I'm not sure if my AX860 will be able to provide enough power. What do you guys think? Should I even bother picking up another classified? I've seen some regular 780's as well. I can probably grab one cheaper. I was thinking either that or just wait for a 980ti or something like it.


----------



## ymic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I've seen a few used 780 Classified's floating around for cheap ($360-380). I'm thinking about picking one up, but I'm not sure if my AX860 will be able to provide enough power. What do you guys think? Should I even bother picking up another classified? I've seen some regular 780's as well. I can probably grab one cheaper. I was thinking either that or just wait for a 980ti or something like it.


An 860 is plenty for a single card. I run 2 on a 1kw. As far as price, I just picked up my 2nd one the other day used for $300.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ymic*
> 
> An 860 is plenty for a single card. I run 2 on a 1kw. As far as price, I just picked up my 2nd one the other day used for $300.


Depends on how hard he pushes them. I can't run 2 GK110 cards on a 1200w PSU here, and that's with a 4770k not a 6/8 core processor.


----------



## DarkReign32

Woops. I kinda forgot to mention that'd be running an sli config. I already have one classy: D


----------



## VSG

Well you'd be limited in overclocking combined with overvolting but it should run fine with the stock BIOS and Nvidia greenlight limitations. Probably not what you wanted to hear.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Well you'd be limited in overclocking combined with overvolting but it should run fine with the stock BIOS and Nvidia greenlight limitations. Probably not what you wanted to hear.


I figured I'd lose quite a bit, if not a lot, of overclocking headroom. But still two 780's in SLI is plenty powerful. My main concern is running them with a moderate OC for gaming. I would probably just run my first card with a heavier OC because it's cooled by a CLC.

It's either that or I sell my classy and pick up a 970 now and a second down the road.


----------



## VSG

For SLI you really want them both at the same core/memory frequencies for optimum performance.


----------



## DarkReign32

So moderate of for both. Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## VSG

I'd look into an EVGA 1000/1300G2 if you can afford it after selling the 860w unit (presumably a Corsair ax unit so it will fetch enough to make it possibly an even swap).


----------



## DarkReign32

I'll take a look into that. I may see if I can pick up the second 780 classy cheap and then put up the AX860 for sale. I'll just not OC for the time being. I'm worried about heat as well. I don't plan on slapping a G10+CLC on the second card.


----------



## willsk

Hey guys. I'm pretty new to gpu overclocking. I've had a play and am currently running at 1268 (+150) core boost and + 550 on the memory. volts i've set at 1218mv in precisionX16.

What I wanted to ask is what the skyn3t bios's actually do as there's no "Patch notes" as such and i don't know if they offer much in terms of help now that precision seems to be allowing the voltage increase all the way to 1350mv. Also if they're worth a try which one do I want rev 1 , 2 , 3 or 4??

My card seems to be running pretty hot in games (80-85 yesterday) also and i havent quite got my head around the fan stuff. Do i leave auto on? what fan profile is recommended.

What is the consensus around here as a nice day to day gaming overclock (not benching overclock)

thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willsk*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm pretty new to gpu overclocking. I've had a play and am currently running at 1268 (+150) core boost and + 550 on the memory. volts i've set at 1218mv in precisionX16.
> 
> What I wanted to ask is what the skyn3t bios's actually do as there's no "Patch notes" as such and i don't know if they offer much in terms of help now that precision seems to be allowing the voltage increase all the way to 1350mv. Also if they're worth a try which one do I want rev 1 , 2 , 3 or 4??
> 
> My card seems to be running pretty hot in games (80-85 yesterday) also and i havent quite got my head around the fan stuff. Do i leave auto on? what fan profile is recommended.
> 
> What is the consensus around here as a nice day to day gaming overclock (not benching overclock)
> 
> thanks a lot in advance!


780 classy? skyn3t rev4. With skyn3t bios, power limit is significantly increased. Then again, if your chip wouldn't overclock well or need much lower temperature than what you currently have, it'll be meaningless. You can also use the classified voltage tool that would let you up the voltage up to ~1.6v.

For fan profile, i set mine equal, i.e. 50% @ 50c, 60%@60...and 90% when it reached 80c. You can play with it and select the best fan speed/temp you could get without the gpu throttling.


----------



## willsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> 780 classy? skyn3t rev4. With skyn3t bios, power limit is significantly increased. Then again, if your chip wouldn't overclock well or need much lower temperature than what you currently have, it'll be meaningless. You can also use the classified voltage tool that would let you up the voltage up to ~1.6v.
> 
> For fan profile, i set mine equal, i.e. 50% @ 50c, 60%@60...and 90% when it reached 80c. You can play with it and select the best fan speed/temp you could get without the gpu throttling.


Yeah mine's a 780 classy. Fan profile, once I set the curve I then just leave it on auto correct and it will automatically adjust the fan in accordance with the profile i've set?? for day to day on air is there a voltage that is advised not to go over or is that all temps dependent? I would lvoe to hit 1300 but that's down to the silicon lottery i guess.


----------



## Globber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I'm getting 1265MHz on the stock LN2 bios lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's your asic?


I can benchmark up to 1306Mhz, but temps are getting too high(85C+). That is my limiting factor for my overclock right now. Once I get water cooled on my GPU then I can crank my voltage up and not worry about the temps and get more stable on my OC. I haven't checked ASIC.


----------



## Globber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willsk*
> 
> Yeah mine's a 780 classy. Fan profile, once I set the curve I then just leave it on auto correct and it will automatically adjust the fan in accordance with the profile i've set?? for day to day on air is there a voltage that is advised not to go over or is that all temps dependent? I would lvoe to hit 1300 but that's down to the silicon lottery i guess.


Your base clocks are also changed with the skyn3t BIOS. For me I found that it just increased overall stability on my overclocks. Also, PrecisionX will show you can raise your voltage to around 1.3v however your stock BIOS will only allow your voltage to go to 1.15v. If you check your readings you will see that even if you have your voltage set to 1.3 in PX you are actually only getting about 1.15. The updated BIOS allows voltages up to around 1.5v. However, if you are already getting those temps up to 85C then you don't really have the room for voltage increase since you will start hitting your throttling threshold. In general, I set my fan "curve" so that when my card hits 68C my fans get ramped up to 100%. I don't care about fan noise, only performance, and cold temps give you that. I just flashed both of my cards with Skyn3t Rev4 on my LN2 and saw an instant increase in stability over the Rev3 BIOS. Rev3 was giving my 144Hz monitors static on the screen whenever my core clock sped up for programs or slowed down for idle. Rev4 eliminated this and gave me smoother transitions. The main reason I flashed was because I did not want boost 2.0 and I wanted my base clock up to 1110 Mhz from stock and I wanted higher voltage than stock 1.15.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I never been able to get anywhere with my low ASIC card since the first time I took it out, makes me sad seeing as it had decimated firestrike extreme at 1200 or 1300

no classy cards running at the moment I am midway through a watercooling build with them and I can't figure out where I am gonna place my pumps
you would think there would be almost too many places to put apups in a RH desk but so far I am having difficulty cramming all this stuff into it.

especially since classy cards are too tall for the factory mobo plates


----------



## Globber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I've seen a few used 780 Classified's floating around for cheap ($360-380). I'm thinking about picking one up, but I'm not sure if my AX860 will be able to provide enough power. What do you guys think? Should I even bother picking up another classified? I've seen some regular 780's as well. I can probably grab one cheaper. I was thinking either that or just wait for a 980ti or something like it.


You can get a 780 Classy right now for about 425 brand new. Why waste money buying a used one for only saving 50 bucks? Plus brand new you get Borderlands Pre-Sequel free and you get EVGA warranty. All of those features are worth the extra 50-60 bucks in price. If you are using an 850W PSU you will have no issues running a single 780 Classified. I am running 2 in SLI and under a 1000w with overclocks set to 1228 and 1.175v and have no issues(as of yet). I also have 22 fans in my build and 7 hard drives and 4.6 Ghz clock on my CPU and 2100Mhz clock on my memory, so my PSU is definitely getting a workout. A single 780 Classified will run on 850 watts EASY!


----------



## Globber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I figured I'd lose quite a bit, if not a lot, of overclocking headroom. But still two 780's in SLI is plenty powerful. My main concern is running them with a moderate OC for gaming. I would probably just run my first card with a heavier OC because it's cooled by a CLC.
> 
> It's either that or I sell my classy and pick up a 970 now and a second down the road.


Waste of time and money to sell a 780 Classy for a reference or even ACX 2.0 970. 970 will ONLY outperform the 780 Classified on 4k resolution or multiple monitor setups. And even then, its only going to be a small increase in performance(maybe 5% tops). For me, that price to performance comparison is in no way worth trading a 780 classy for a 970. Just get a 780 Classy now and then upgrade your PSU later. 2 Classies are going to destroy a single 970, even at stock speed.


----------



## willsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Globber*
> 
> Your base clocks are also changed with the skyn3t BIOS. For me I found that it just increased overall stability on my overclocks. Also, PrecisionX will show you can raise your voltage to around 1.3v however your stock BIOS will only allow your voltage to go to 1.15v. If you check your readings you will see that even if you have your voltage set to 1.3 in PX you are actually only getting about 1.15. The updated BIOS allows voltages up to around 1.5v. However, if you are already getting those temps up to 85C then you don't really have the room for voltage increase since you will start hitting your throttling threshold. In general, I set my fan "curve" so that when my card hits 68C my fans get ramped up to 100%. I don't care about fan noise, only performance, and cold temps give you that. I just flashed both of my cards with Skyn3t Rev4 on my LN2 and saw an instant increase in stability over the Rev3 BIOS. Rev3 was giving my 144Hz monitors static on the screen whenever my core clock sped up for programs or slowed down for idle. Rev4 eliminated this and gave me smoother transitions. The main reason I flashed was because I did not want boost 2.0 and I wanted my base clock up to 1110 Mhz from stock and I wanted higher voltage than stock 1.15.


So with the rev 4. bios the clocks i set will be the clocks i achieve and no more due to boost being disabled? Correct?

As for voltage i'm pretty sure the precision X update has allowed for extra voltage to be pumped to the card because my temps have only really gotten that high when i've really cranked the voltage up in precision. What's the best programme for reading voltages pecision X or GPU-Z?

Gonna try rev 4 tonight and see how it goes. I've been using a benchmark run of heaven to test performance. Is this sufficient?


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Globber*
> 
> You can get a 780 Classy right now for about 425 brand new. Why waste money buying a used one for only saving 50 bucks? Plus brand new you get Borderlands Pre-Sequel free and you get EVGA warranty. All of those features are worth the extra 50-60 bucks in price. If you are using an 850W PSU you will have no issues running a single 780 Classified. I am running 2 in SLI and under a 1000w with overclocks set to 1228 and 1.175v and have no issues(as of yet). I also have 22 fans in my build and 7 hard drives and 4.6 Ghz clock on my CPU and 2100Mhz clock on my memory, so my PSU is definitely getting a workout. A single 780 Classified will run on 850 watts EASY!


Sadly, where I am (Vancouver) they're still around the $600 mark brand new. I'm actually looking to add a 2nd 780 classy and go with an SLI setup, so I'll have to upgrade my PSU too.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Globber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I've seen a few used 780 Classified's floating around for cheap ($360-380). I'm thinking about picking one up, but I'm not sure if my AX860 will be able to provide enough power. What do you guys think? Should I even bother picking up another classified? I've seen some regular 780's as well. I can probably grab one cheaper. I was thinking either that or just wait for a 980ti or something like it.
> 
> 
> 
> You can get a 780 Classy right now for about 425 brand new. Why waste money buying a used one for only saving 50 bucks? Plus brand new you get Borderlands Pre-Sequel free and you get EVGA warranty. All of those features are worth the extra 50-60 bucks in price. If you are using an 850W PSU you will have no issues running a single 780 Classified. I am running 2 in SLI and under a 1000w with overclocks set to 1228 and 1.175v and have no issues(as of yet). I also have 22 fans in my build and 7 hard drives and 4.6 Ghz clock on my CPU and 2100Mhz clock on my memory, so my PSU is definitely getting a workout. A single 780 Classified will run on 850 watts EASY!
Click to expand...

OR --> get a 780 TI Classy while it's at $489 + $30 rebate in Amazon









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willsk*
> 
> So with the rev 4. bios the clocks i set will be the clocks i achieve and no more due to boost being disabled? Correct?
> 
> As for voltage i'm pretty sure the precision X update has allowed for extra voltage to be pumped to the card because my temps have only really gotten that high when i've really cranked the voltage up in precision. What's the best programme for reading voltages pecision X or GPU-Z?
> 
> Gonna try rev 4 tonight and see how it goes. I've been using a benchmark run of heaven to test performance. Is this sufficient?


If Boost disabled = WYSIWYG (what you set is what you get)







...and it's by 13mhz interval (or am i speaking for 780 Ti?)

The best reading would be off the headers on top of the card using DMM (and ProbeIT connector, or something similar). Although, i found recently on PX 16 that whatever voltage you set on the slider is close, if not equal, to the actual DMM reading.


----------



## willsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> OR --> get a 780 TI Classy while it's at $489 + $30 rebate in Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Boost disabled = WYSIWYG (what you set is what you get)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and it's by 13mhz interval (or am i speaking for 780 Ti?)
> 
> The best reading would be off the headers on top of the card using DMM (and ProbeIT connector, or something similar). Although, i found recently on PX 16 that whatever voltage you set on the slider is close, if not equal, to the actual DMM reading.


Ok here's where i'm at

- Installed the skyn3t rev 4.0 bios giving me a 1.212 starting voltage and have managed to clock to +150 on the core giving me 1254mhz

- Any more than this and i'm starting to see very very light artifacting beginning to form and so need more volts

- have tried upping the volts using precision X (this seems to bring it back to it's default voltage of 1.115v)

- downloaded the classified overvoltage tool (this seems to do nothing because whatever i set it to it still reads as 1.212v and won't increase)

- not sure what to do because I think i only need a few more volts and i'd have a nice stable 1280 maybe even 1300mhz clock on the core but i can't seem to get more than 1.212volts

Please help guys


----------



## Kimir

Software voltage reading won't get past 1.212v. Use a DMM
I highly recommend NOT to use the classy tool if you are on Air, unless you are going for small benchmark session. And stay at lower than 1.35v plus keep your temperature in check.


----------



## willsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Software voltage reading won't get past 1.212v. Use a DMM
> I highly recommend NOT to use the classy tool if you are on Air, unless you are going for small benchmark session. And stay at lower than 1.35v plus keep your temperature in check.


Ok so considering i'm looking for a gaming overclock for day to day just stick to 1.212? and see how far i can go with it?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willsk*
> 
> Ok here's where i'm at
> 
> - Installed the skyn3t rev 4.0 bios giving me a 1.212 starting voltage and have managed to clock to +150 on the core giving me 1254mhz
> 
> - Any more than this and i'm starting to see very very light artifacting beginning to form and so need more volts
> 
> - have tried upping the volts using precision X (this seems to bring it back to it's default voltage of 1.115v)
> 
> - downloaded the classified overvoltage tool (this seems to do nothing because whatever i set it to it still reads as 1.212v and won't increase)
> 
> - not sure what to do because I think i only need a few more volts and i'd have a nice stable 1280 maybe even 1300mhz clock on the core but i can't seem to get more than 1.212volts
> 
> Please help guys


Where are you getting the voltage read out? GPU-Z or PX 16? Although none of them is accurate, GPU-Z is somewhat close to what's actual than PX 16...for my 780 Ti classy at least.

I'd stay stick with the temp the card can tolerate. I had a chance to compare two classys a while back, one of them could reach [email protected] with 80-85c but the other classy could only do 1280mhz @ 1.28v with the same temperature (both were on air). So I had to play at lower voltage/clocks to keep the temps < 80c. I hope that makes sense.

What were your temps and voltage @1280mhz?


----------



## willsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Where are you getting the voltage read out? GPU-Z or PX 16? Although none of them is accurate, GPU-Z is somewhat close to what's actual than PX 16...for my 780 Ti classy at least.
> 
> I'd stay stick with the temp the card can tolerate. I had a chance to compare two classys a while back, one of them could reach [email protected] with 80-85c but the other classy could only do 1280mhz @ 1.28v with the same temperature (both were on air). So I had to play at lower voltage/clocks to keep the temps < 80c. I hope that makes sense.
> 
> What were your temps and voltage @1280mhz?


Been using Precision X as i believe there may be a bug on GPU-Z as it shows max voltages in the 100s which is obviously wrong.

So is there no software that can reliably read gpu voltage above 1.212 volts?

I haven't successfully achieved 1280mhz yet. I'm currently at 1254/1267 mhz at the default 1.212 volts. temps hovering around 75-78 degrees C


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willsk*
> 
> Been using Precision X as i believe there may be a bug on GPU-Z as it shows max voltages in the 100s which is obviously wrong.
> 
> So is there no software that can reliably read gpu voltage above 1.212 volts?
> 
> I haven't successfully achieved 1280mhz yet. I'm currently at 1254/1267 mhz at the default 1.212 volts. temps hovering around 75-78 degrees C


If you are currently applying 1.212 volts to the card, check the voltage wiith a multi-meter it would actually be closer to 1.240 to 1.250 volts.

Im using the Classified voltage controller, currently I have it set at 1.225 volts, but multi-meter reads about 1.270 volts. Hope this helps


----------



## Dissolution187

I currently have version 3 of the skyn3t bios revision for the Classy edition... should I flash to the 4th installment of the bios or just leave it as is? Is there much change in the 4th version?

Thanks.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willsk*
> 
> Been using Precision X as i believe there may be a bug on GPU-Z as it shows max voltages in the 100s which is obviously wrong.
> 
> So is there no software that can reliably read gpu voltage above 1.212 volts?
> 
> I haven't successfully achieved 1280mhz yet. I'm currently at 1254/1267 mhz at the default 1.212 volts. temps hovering around 75-78 degrees C


Ok, let me be clear - none of the software readings is accurate. The only reason why i said GPU-Z is somewhat close is because the voltage read out also changes as you pump in more/less volts. You can still make that as a point of reference to see whether your card is responding to voltage changes you set.

Now for PX16, i might be speaking for 780 Ti classified, but the voltage reading on PX16 won't go above 1.175V, no matter what you set on either PX 16 voltage slider or classy voltage tool. But, whatever i set on either PX16 or Classy voltage tool slider appears to be almost equal to what my DMM reads on the header pins (+/- .005V)

Going back to your concern, if you have no DMM handy, just look at gpu-z to check whether the voltage read out also increases/decreases as you up/lower the voltage on PX16/Voltage tool. If you are seeing it getting stuck at any value, then something must be wrong. Let us know if this is the case.

So from 1267mhz @ 1.212V, how much more voltage it requires you to go stable on 1280 (no artifacts/crashes)? Don't forget to set the fan speed manually at, say, 90% when you're doing some these tests and mind the temps


----------



## Dissolution187

I just updated my bios to v4 of the skyn3t series and I am at a loss right now.... Instead of being at 1.212 I am down to 1.150 volts which has me worried.... I thought the voltage would stay the same.... should it be different?

Update... so my OC is now unstable. I can't get my voltage to 1.212 again with version 4 or so it seems... MSI AB only allows me to hit 1.150 when I had 1.212 an hour ago with the older bios.... Should I just flash it back to the older version?

Update.. I just installed the new precision x and I am able to up my voltage past 1.212 now but when I go into a game for example Shadow of Mordor it shows my voltage locked at 1.150 still.... but my OC won't be stable at 1.150... Can anyone help?


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I just updated my bios to v4 of the skyn3t series and I am at a loss right now.... Instead of being at 1.212 I am down to 1.150 volts which has me worried.... I thought the voltage would stay the same.... should it be different?
> 
> Update... so my OC is now unstable. I can't get my voltage to 1.212 again with version 4 or so it seems... MSI AB only allows me to hit 1.150 when I had 1.212 an hour ago with the older bios.... Should I just flash it back to the older version?
> 
> Update.. I just installed the new precision x and I am able to up my voltage past 1.212 now but when I go into a game for example Shadow of Mordor it shows my voltage locked at 1.150 still.... but my OC won't be stable at 1.150... Can anyone help?


Try downloading Precision X 4.2.1. For me personally any version of afterburner and the new versions of precision x don't work for me. I have voltages problem similar as you're describing.

Here's a link for 4.2.1.
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/download/EVGA-Precision-X-The-Ultimate-GeForce-Controller,0301-47358.html


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Try downloading Precision X 4.2.1. For me personally any version of afterburner and the new versions of precision x don't work for me. I have voltages problem similar as you're describing.
> 
> Here's a link for 4.2.1.
> http://www.tomsguide.com/us/download/EVGA-Precision-X-The-Ultimate-GeForce-Controller,0301-47358.html


Thank you for your reply. When I check in gpu z it shows the correct voltage or fairly close... but when I am in game Riva tuner does not seem to be providing me with the correct voltage...

Will I be able to go above 1.212 with the old version?


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Thank you for your reply. When I check in gpu z it shows the correct voltage or fairly close... but when I am in game Riva tuner does not seem to be providing me with the correct voltage...
> 
> Will I be able to go above 1.212 with the old version?


Mine is the same way. gpu z shows the correct voltage but still unstable.


----------



## Dissolution187

Well this is odd.. I just ran Heaven 4 times on max settings and had no instability at 1.237 volts and +156 to the clock offset... Memory stayed around 410. Riva tuner still shows my voltage locked at 1.150 though.

I just reinstalled px 16 and now it shows 1.212 while gaming.....even though I am sitting at 1.231 currently. Is this too high? I just hit a gpu clock of 1292 and memory of +450 stable in Heaven benchmark.


----------



## willsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Well this is odd.. I just ran Heaven 4 times on max settings and had no instability at 1.237 volts and +156 to the clock offset... Memory stayed around 410. Riva tuner still shows my voltage locked at 1.150 though.
> 
> I just reinstalled px 16 and now it shows 1.212 while gaming.....even though I am sitting at 1.231 currently. Is this too high? I just hit a gpu clock of 1292 and memory of +450 stable in Heaven benchmark.


Hey dude. What are you using to raise the voltage? classified overvoltage tool?


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willsk*
> 
> Hey dude. What are you using to raise the voltage? classified overvoltage tool?


I am using Precision X 16 at the moment and it lets me go past 1.212 according to gpu z and my overclock. I have had a stable OC at 1.212 for awhile now, and if I ever tried to go past that my drivers would crash. Now that I have upped the voltage by 0.019 I am able to really boost my video card. Before I was only able to hit +117 on the core clock, and now I have been able to push it to +194 stable. For some reason the OSD in PX 16 doesn't show up in certain games... No idea why but it really annoys me that I can't see anything in game.


----------



## Ovrclck

So when using the Evbot for 24/7 use. Does it supply constant voltage at whatever you set? Let's say I'm finished with
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I am using Precision X 16 at the moment and it lets me go past 1.212 according to gpu z and my overclock. I have had a stable OC at 1.212 for awhile now, and if I ever tried to go past that my drivers would crash. Now that I have upped the voltage by 0.019 I am able to really boost my video card. Before I was only able to hit +117 on the core clock, and now I have been able to push it to +194 stable. For some reason the OSD in PX 16 doesn't show up in certain games... No idea why but it really annoys me that I can't see anything in game.


Precision X 16 is broken..I'm staying with AB until all the kinks are worked out.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Precision X 16 is broken..I'm staying with AB until all the kinks are worked out.


is it a Ti or regular 780?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> is it a Ti or regular 780?


I'm running 780ti sli


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> is it a Ti or regular 780?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running 780ti sli
Click to expand...

so how's AB doing on your rig so far? I've never known it would work properly on 780 Ti. Just curious mate.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> so how's AB doing on your rig so far? I've never known it would work properly on 780 Ti. Just curious mate.


Hmm not sure. Overclocks fine on single cards so far. Still trying to get my barrings on SLI.


----------



## Dissolution187

Yeah I agree. I can't even get PX 16 to show up while playing shadow of Mordor.... It's really frustrating


----------



## willsk

I think it's ridiculous that the 780 classified is a card designed for overvolting and overclocking yet there is no software that will correctly tell me how many volts i'm pumping through the card.

Also the precision X doesn't always behave with the skyn3t bios's i'm finding. Thought it might be a rev 4 issue and flashed to rev 3. but getting exact same kinda issues so back to 4 it is.

There's no harm in multiple flashes of the bios is there? as it removes the old one each time right?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willsk*
> 
> I think it's ridiculous that the 780 classified is a card designed for overvolting and overclocking yet there is no software that will correctly tell me how many volts i'm pumping through the card.
> 
> Also the precision X doesn't always behave with the skyn3t bios's i'm finding. Thought it might be a rev 4 issue and flashed to rev 3. but getting exact same kinda issues so back to 4 it is.
> 
> There's no harm in multiple flashes of the bios is there? as it removes the old one each time right?


It's an enthusiast card, so they probably expect people to have some basic tools like DMM. And I believe those monitoring sw are reading thru the driver so we can blame the device driver writers










Yup, no harm in flashing your bios multiple times. Have fun!


----------



## FireBird1989

I have a strange situation and would like to know if someone else is having it too.

When I got my GTX 780 Ti Classy I immediately flashed the Skynet rev. 2 bios Boost Disabled (Evga official fix) and noticed that all my games where crashing after a while. Even when the card was OC'ed or not. The GPU Usage would hit 100% and the crash would occure. I tried scaning for Coin minners malware, temp is fine because the card is under water, drivers where cleaned with DDU from Guru3D. Nothing helped.

Here's the photo showing the 100% GPU usage and SWTOR freezing because of it: (the only game that freezes not crashing)



So I tired to switch to the NORMAL BIOS and try if the issue would persist. With the NORMAL bios everything was working fine not even 1 crash.

So I switched back to LN2 BIOS and flashed the Skynet rev. 1 BIOS (without the EVGA fix) and with it I had no more crashes. My OC is still the same in games at 1346MHz at 1.28V core and 8000MHz memory with 1.7V

Now I would like to know what is the EVGA fix in the rev. 2 bios? Somewhere I read about poor OC performance that was fixed by EVGA bios.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Evga fix is not the same as skyn3t rev2 i believe. The original fix made by evga has boost enabled and PT =115%. Skyn3t has 150%. Although i haven't looked at the max power set @115% on evga's.

There's a little information available on evga bios, i only know they say is to get it working stable with evbot. Perhaps other folks here may have some additional info.


----------



## SolarNova

Greetings all.

So iv been away from this thread for a while now and am wondering if the Classified overvolt tool for the GTX 780 (non ti) now saves voltage levels ?

Last time I was here, the over volt tool was only useful for benchmarks, for a 24/7 overclock u were limited to the stock 1.2v that the stock bios, or 1.212v that skynets bios allowed.

Is it now possible to go up to the software tools max Voltage (1.5v iirc) AND have it save and load on windows start up like EVGA Precision X does ?

I'm currently running my 780 Classified with water cooling at 1228mhz core (can go higher for benchmarks but some games don't like it), 7008mhz effective VRAM ,1.2v stock bios for 24/7 use, and wouldn't mind trying to hit 1300mhz using the more voltage as I have 240 monsta rad in push pull for cooling just the GPU.


----------



## Kimir

The classified tool hasn't changed, no way to save anything.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Greetings all.
> 
> So iv been away from this thread for a while now and am wondering if the Classified overvolt tool for the GTX 780 (non ti) now saves voltage levels ?
> 
> Last time I was here, the over volt tool was only useful for benchmarks, for a 24/7 overclock u were limited to the stock 1.2v that the stock bios, or 1.212v that skynets bios allowed.
> 
> Is it now possible to go up to the software tools max Voltage (1.5v iirc) AND have it save and load on windows start up like EVGA Precision X does ?
> 
> I'm currently running my 780 Classified with water cooling at 1228mhz core (can go higher for benchmarks but some games don't like it), 7008mhz effective VRAM ,1.2v stock bios for 24/7 use, and wouldn't mind trying to hit 1300mhz using the more voltage as I have 240 monsta rad in push pull for cooling just the GPU.


If you have a 24/7 pc, there is no need to save the overclock







Fix the sliders one time, then enjoy the 24/7 pc









That is why I have an Evbot. Load profiles ftw


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Greetings all.
> 
> So iv been away from this thread for a while now and am wondering if the Classified overvolt tool for the GTX 780 (non ti) now saves voltage levels ?
> 
> Last time I was here, the over volt tool was only useful for benchmarks, for a 24/7 overclock u were limited to the stock 1.2v that the stock bios, or 1.212v that skynets bios allowed.
> 
> Is it now possible to go up to the software tools max Voltage (1.5v iirc) AND have it save and load on windows start up like EVGA Precision X does ?
> 
> I'm currently running my 780 Classified with water cooling at 1228mhz core (can go higher for benchmarks but some games don't like it), 7008mhz effective VRAM ,1.2v stock bios for 24/7 use, and wouldn't mind trying to hit 1300mhz using the more voltage as I have 240 monsta rad in push pull for cooling just the GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a 24/7 pc, there is no need to save the overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fix the sliders one time, then enjoy the 24/7 pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I have an Evbot. Load profiles ftw
Click to expand...

speaking of profiles. I finally started to play with my evbot.

Profile 1, 1.3V for gaming clocks, profile 2 idle 0.88750
Profile 3 in between the two for desktop use.

Sent from my Note 3 ( No, it's not an eyephone!)


----------



## Hanshin

Does someone knows a shop willing to do international shipping (to Japan) for a 780 Ti Classified (not the KingPin one)?

I want to go SLI because of a monitor update, but I can't find it available anymore where I buyed my first one (NCIX).
Amazon has some offers but no international shipping...

Even refurbished/used one is okay.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanshin*
> 
> Does someone knows a shop willing to do international shipping (to Japan) for a 780 Ti Classified (not the KingPin one)?
> 
> I want to go SLI because of a monitor update, but I can't find it available anymore where I buyed my first one (NCIX).
> Amazon has some offers but no international shipping...
> 
> Even refurbished/used one is okay.


Maybe look into a company like Reship.com, you pay like $6 AUD and they give you a suite no. at there facility which you use as an address in the States for the original order and then they forward it onto you.

Of course you also have to pay for the shipping from them as well but it helped me get my OnePlus One to Aus. So that's an option if you're interested


----------



## Hanshin

Thanks for the info!

I will give a look at it, it seems to be a good option.


----------



## mitch123

hello guys I'm new on this forum, sorry for the basic English but I'm Italian. my name is andrea.
I write here èerchè these days I'm also talking with occamrazor very competent and friendly very nice person I wanted to ask you one thing I have a 780 and I can not anadare classified over 1346 mhz even with high voltages.
are liquid so I temperature.poi problems opening the bios of skynet rev2 I noticed that I stopped at the table stesssa reported frequency boost.
Here is the screen more than 1346 I can not go .. (even with a voltage of 1.40v) and pwm to 571 khz.
it is the fault of the bios or just a coincidence? ??
Thank you all for any replies: D

http://s13.postimg.org/tzzh1jdo7/1346.png


----------



## Globber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I currently have version 3 of the skyn3t bios revision for the Classy edition... should I flash to the 4th installment of the bios or just leave it as is? Is there much change in the 4th version?
> 
> Thanks.


I found Rev4 to be more stable for me. I can bench up to 1306 even on air before i see artifacts. I recommend Rev4, especially if you are on water.


----------



## Globber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitch123*
> 
> hello guys I'm new on this forum, sorry for the basic English but I'm Italian. my name is andrea.
> I write here èerchè these days I'm also talking with occamrazor very competent and friendly very nice person I wanted to ask you one thing I have a 780 and I can not anadare classified over 1346 mhz even with high voltages.
> are liquid so I temperature.poi problems opening the bios of skynet rev2 I noticed that I stopped at the table stesssa reported frequency boost.
> Here is the screen more than 1346 I can not go .. (even with a voltage of 1.40v) and pwm to 571 khz.
> it is the fault of the bios or just a coincidence? ??
> Thank you all for any replies: D
> 
> http://s13.postimg.org/tzzh1jdo7/1346.png


Some of the 780's just plain will not clock higher than 1346. Are your temps topping out?


----------



## Globber

Anyone know if it is still possible to get an Evbot? Or any other recommendation if the Evbot has been discontinued?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Globber*
> 
> Anyone know if it is still possible to get an Evbot? Or any other recommendation if the Evbot has been discontinued?


it's been discontinued, maybe because nvidia wasn't happy about it. You can check ebay though


----------



## mitch123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Globber*
> 
> Some of the 780's just plain will not clock higher than 1346. Are your temps topping out?


do not climb over 1346?

because I tried a bios modded to a friend of mine until 1385 was stable with 3dmark.

However temperatures are

gpu: 63°

Vrm: 60°


----------



## bittbull187

Dang whats volts am i looking at for 1320mhz


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Dang whats volts am i looking at for 1320mhz


1.15v or more...

Can't really say as every gpu is different.


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Dang whats volts am i looking at for 1320mhz


I need around 1.26V to run the gpu core around 1320. It varies quite a bit.


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I need around 1.26V to run the gpu core around 1320. It varies quite a bit.


Wow i must have three bunk cards... or using wrong bios but im needing 1.26v for 1280/3305


----------



## Vlada011

Guys I saw some crazy good price for EVGA GTX780Ti K|NGP|N Classified and special EVGA GTX780Ti Classified on NEWEGG.
If someone thought for SLI or need cheaper upgrade GTX780Ti Classified is 450$ with rebate...



That's 100$ cheaper than GTX980 and performance are between GTX980 and GTX980 SC.
K|NGP|N is faster than GTX980 Superclocked on fabric settings both.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I need around 1.26V to run the gpu core around 1320. It varies quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow i must have three bunk cards... or using wrong bios but im needing 1.26v for 1280/3305
Click to expand...

Have you tried overclocking one at a time and finding max clocks?

Sent from my Note 3 ( No, it's not an eyephone!)


----------



## Dissolution187

Can anyone on here explain to my why my skyn3t bios rev 4 allows me to go past 1.212 volts on my classy in Precision x 16 but not MSI AB? I am really not liking PX 16... it seems like it has a ton of bugs, but in the same hand it also has the ability to give me that little bit of extra voltage to really boost my clocks on my card. Seems like 1.212 is just not enough juice to get me to the 1280 mark for gaming.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Can anyone on here explain to my why my skyn3t bios rev 4 allows me to go past 1.212 volts on my classy in Precision x 16 but not MSI AB? I am really not liking PX 16... it seems like it has a ton of bugs, but in the same hand it also has the ability to give me that little bit of extra voltage to really boost my clocks on my card. Seems like 1.212 is just not enough juice to get me to the 1280 mark for gaming.


Use the classified voltage tool, linked in Post one, and you won't a have to worry about precision or afterburner for their voltage issues. win win for you, and you can use afterburner without having to open that tab. The only disadvantage is taking a few seconds to set your voltage at boot.

I do not use afterburner, and currently only use a much older version of Precision (4.2.1) and the older versions don't allow overvolting as high as x16, because the 700 series was locked to 1.212, and that version was released at that time. Is your AB up to date, and was there any change in the update to allow for higher voltage with the 900 series?


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Have you tried overclocking one at a time and finding max clocks?
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 ( No, it's not an eyephone!)


No i have not , i did unlink them when i first got them for some benches.


----------



## Mydog

Just got of the phone with an EVGA rep an he told me that the 980 Classified will not be ready until late November early December. I sold my 980 SC and my 780 Ti Classy to early on the assumption that the 980 Classies would be here by mid to late October as EVGA informed earlier.


----------



## szeged

Rofl gg evga, getting the Asus strix, not waiting that long.


----------



## SDhydro

By the time evga releases the evga classified 980 big maxwell will be right around the corner. As many as you know the gtx980 isnt much of an upgrade over the gtx780ti besides the extra gig of ram which is nice.
I thought we would have something better from evga by now thats why i sold my kingpin card months ago.


----------



## ymic

I'm curious to see what the "980ti" will have to offer. I just used the 970/980 craze to scoop up a 2nd 780 classy for sli on the cheap. Plenty of power to wait and see wait the "980ti" and next AMD cards will look like.


----------



## hwoverclkd

If they have to cook the 980 classy that long, it betterbe really good and fixed any potential issues.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Just got of the phone with an EVGA rep an he told me that the 980 Classified will not be ready until late November early December. I sold my 980 SC and my 780 Ti Classy to early on the assumption that the 980 Classies would be here by mid to late October as EVGA informed earlier.


Jacob seems to be saying by the end of this month now. Not sure though they aren't releasing much info except showing what kingpin can do with the card which really doesn't mean much to me until I see what one of us mere mortals can do.


----------



## Dissolution187

Is it safe to run my classy at 1.3v for gaming?


----------



## Kimir

Yes.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yes.


If you have adequate cooling yes... I wouldn't recommend 1.3V with the stock ACX cooler lol.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Hey guys, I'm RMA'ing my 780 Classy and I need to flash my BIOS back to stock. When I go to flash though, it says
Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.3788)
does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.1788).
Firmware image Board ID (E231) does not match adapter Board ID (E613).

Is it safe to flash anyway?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have adequate cooling yes... I wouldn't recommend 1.3V with the stock ACX cooler lol.
Click to expand...

I benched 1.3v in Heaven for over an hour just fine. Barely came close to upper 80's.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm RMA'ing my 780 Classy and I need to flash my BIOS back to stock. When I go to flash though, it says
> Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.3788)
> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.1788).
> Firmware image Board ID (E231) does not match adapter Board ID (E613).
> 
> Is it safe to flash anyway?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have adequate cooling yes... I wouldn't recommend 1.3V with the stock ACX cooler lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I benched 1.3v in Heaven for over an hour just fine. Barely came close to upper 80's.
Click to expand...

Depends if it is the bios you extracted from the card and saved or not.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm RMA'ing my 780 Classy and I need to flash my BIOS back to stock. When I go to flash though, it says
> Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.3788)
> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.1788).
> Firmware image Board ID (E231) does not match adapter Board ID (E613).
> 
> Is it safe to flash anyway?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have adequate cooling yes... I wouldn't recommend 1.3V with the stock ACX cooler lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I benched 1.3v in Heaven for over an hour just fine. Barely came close to upper 80's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends if it is the bios you extracted from the card and saved or not.
Click to expand...

It's the original BIOS from OP. It is the right 780 too haha.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm RMA'ing my 780 Classy and I need to flash my BIOS back to stock. When I go to flash though, it says
> Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.3788)
> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.1788).
> Firmware image Board ID (E231) does not match adapter Board ID (E613).
> 
> Is it safe to flash anyway?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have adequate cooling yes... I wouldn't recommend 1.3V with the stock ACX cooler lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I benched 1.3v in Heaven for over an hour just fine. Barely came close to upper 80's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends if it is the bios you extracted from the card and saved or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the original BIOS from OP. It is the right 780 too haha.
Click to expand...

REV and all?


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm RMA'ing my 780 Classy and I need to flash my BIOS back to stock. When I go to flash though, it says
> Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.3788)
> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.1788).
> Firmware image Board ID (E231) does not match adapter Board ID (E613).
> 
> Is it safe to flash anyway?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have adequate cooling yes... I wouldn't recommend 1.3V with the stock ACX cooler lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I benched 1.3v in Heaven for over an hour just fine. Barely came close to upper 80's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends if it is the bios you extracted from the card and saved or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the original BIOS from OP. It is the right 780 too haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> REV and all?
Click to expand...

I dont know about revision, I thought your next question would be if I downloaded the 780 BIOS and not the 780 Ti BIOS.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I dont know about revision, I thought your next question would be if I downloaded the 780 BIOS and not the 780 Ti BIOS.


If it's the 780 you bought from me a couple months ago the stock bios should still be on there. The only bios that was flashed to skyn3t bios was the one for ln2 switch. I always leave the stock bios on one of the switch in case they need to be rma etc. As long as that's still on there you are good to go for RMA both don't have to be stock only one of the 2


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I dont know about revision, I thought your next question would be if I downloaded the 780 BIOS and not the 780 Ti BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's the 780 you bought from me a couple months ago the stock bios should still be on there. The only bios that was flashed to skyn3t bios was the one for ln2 switch. I always leave the stock bios on one of the switch in case they need to be rma etc. As long as that's still on there you are good to go for RMA both don't have to be stock only one of the 2
Click to expand...

Darn, wish I knew that before I flashed the regular BIOS to skyn3t's BIOS. I left the LN2 switch alone just in case I needed to RMA.









Would it still be okay to overwrite the ID?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Darn, wish I knew that before I flashed the regular BIOS to skyn3t's BIOS. I left the LN2 switch alone just in case I needed to RMA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it still be okay to overwrite the ID?


Yes the skyn3t bios usually will give a mismatch error when you flash it. It's ok to override it just check the bios sticker on the back and find the exact bios with that number.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm RMA'ing my 780 Classy and I need to flash my BIOS back to stock. When I go to flash though, it says
> Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.3788)
> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.1788).
> Firmware image Board ID (E231) does not match adapter Board ID (E613).
> 
> Is it safe to flash anyway?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have adequate cooling yes... I wouldn't recommend 1.3V with the stock ACX cooler lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I benched 1.3v in Heaven for over an hour just fine. Barely came close to upper 80's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends if it is the bios you extracted from the card and saved or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the original BIOS from OP. It is the right 780 too haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> REV and all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know about revision, I thought your next question would be if I downloaded the 780 BIOS and not the 780 Ti BIOS.
Click to expand...

lol i give you more credit than that lol. I expect people to get the right bios but sometimes the wrong rev. and i had the same issue you have with my kingpin. Skyn3t rev 6 bios works because its the same bios but with his mods but all the other bios dont work give that warning and bsod a lot. So I figured I would mention the rev. you got it though.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Darn, wish I knew that before I flashed the regular BIOS to skyn3t's BIOS. I left the LN2 switch alone just in case I needed to RMA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it still be okay to overwrite the ID?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the skyn3t bios usually will give a mismatch error when you flash it. It's ok to override it just check the bios sticker on the back and find the exact bios with that number.
Click to expand...

Sweet.









EDIT: It says the board ID should never be changed unless extreme circumstances and that a wrong board ID means most of the time its the wrong image?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm RMA'ing my 780 Classy and I need to flash my BIOS back to stock. When I go to flash though, it says
> Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.3788)
> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.1788).
> Firmware image Board ID (E231) does not match adapter Board ID (E613).
> 
> Is it safe to flash anyway?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have adequate cooling yes... I wouldn't recommend 1.3V with the stock ACX cooler lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I benched 1.3v in Heaven for over an hour just fine. Barely came close to upper 80's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends if it is the bios you extracted from the card and saved or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the original BIOS from OP. It is the right 780 too haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> REV and all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know about revision, I thought your next question would be if I downloaded the 780 BIOS and not the 780 Ti BIOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i give you more credit than that lol. I expect people to get the right bios but sometimes the wrong rev. and i had the same issue you have with my kingpin. Skyn3t rev 6 bios works because its the same bios but with his mods but all the other bios dont work give that warning and bsod a lot. So I figured I would mention the rev. you got it though.
Click to expand...

Hmm that makes me wonder if its just the BIOS causing me to get crappy overclocks.


----------



## Dissolution187

I am using the standard EVGA Classy cooler atm.... my temps get to around 70 in games like Shadow of Mordor on ultra, and I am using rev 4 from Skyn3t... am I good to run 1.3 v as long as temps don't go past 80?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I am using the standard EVGA Classy cooler atm.... my temps get to around 70 in games like Shadow of Mordor on ultra, and I am using rev 4 from Skyn3t... am I good to run 1.3 v as long as temps don't go past 80?


we don't recommend it but the choice is yours.


----------



## bigkahuna360

I remembered that TPU had a BIOS collection so I downloaded the correct and newest BIOS from them and flashed flawlessly.

EVGA GTX 780 Classified ACX Normal BIOS

EVGA.GTX780.3072.131021_2.zip 134k .zip file


No board ID errors at all. Might wanna update OP with this BIOS.


----------



## matta85

Hi all,

I went out and got myself a 780TI Classy yesterday. Went from 780 Classy that was stable 1267/1750 in BF4 for about a year using skyn3t rev2 bios.

Tried som testing late last night with my TI after flashing to skyn3t rev2 bios. It would pass firestrike, but when I launced BF4 and started gaming it contiously crashed after a few minutes. I then tried lower the overclock, and still chrasing. I then increased voltage to around 1.25v with around +70 on core and still BF4 was crashing.

Has anyone else experienced game unstability with skyn3t rev2 bios?

Is there any point trying out rev1 or another bios?

Some input on experiences on different bios' would be really nice.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matta85*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I went out and got myself a 780TI Classy yesterday. Went from 780 Classy that was stable 1267/1750 in BF4 for about a year using skyn3t rev2 bios.
> 
> Tried som testing late last night with my TI after flashing to skyn3t rev2 bios. It would pass firestrike, but when I launced BF4 and started gaming it contiously crashed after a few minutes. I then tried lower the overclock, and still chrasing. I then increased voltage to around 1.25v with around +70 on core and still BF4 was crashing.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced game unstability with skyn3t rev2 bios?
> 
> Is there any point trying out rev1 or another bios?
> 
> Some input on experiences on different bios' would be really nice.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Stock LN2, no issues?


----------



## FireBird1989

I posted a few pages back that for me the Skynet rev. 2 was giving me game crashes on my Ti Classy. Please try to see in AfterBurner if the card gets to 100% GPU Usage when the crash happens. Also try Stock Bios to see if the issue persist. Finally try to flash the Skynet rev. 1 as for me it keeps my OC stable and doesnt crash ingame like rev. 2 does.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> we don't recommend it but the choice is yours.


Thanks. I am currently sitting at 1.281 mV and stable at 1307 and +400 memory clock offset. Am I safe at this voltage or is it still a bit too high?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Idk if its been mentioned, but the Classifieds are on sale at Newegg. Im contemplating getting another 780 now...


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Thanks. I am currently sitting at 1.281 mV and stable at 1307 and +400 memory clock offset. Am I safe at this voltage or is it still a bit too high?


Yes. I am running the almost exact same as you. A few weeks or months back in this thread a Classified user posted there email conversation with Evga tech support. Evga said your good up to 1.35mv. Check it with a multimeter though to make sure. Software reads about .03 to .04mv lower than actual voltage.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> we don't recommend it but the choice is yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I am currently sitting at 1.281 mV and stable at 1307 and +400 memory clock offset. Am I safe at this voltage or is it still a bit too high?
Click to expand...

Depends on your temps. For optimal performance you want them to stay under 60C but you are good up to 85C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Thanks. I am currently sitting at 1.281 mV and stable at 1307 and +400 memory clock offset. Am I safe at this voltage or is it still a bit too high?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I am running the almost exact same as you. A few weeks or months back in this thread a Classified user posted there email conversation with Evga tech support. Evga said your good up to 1.35mv. Check it with a multimeter though to make sure. Software reads about .03 to .04mv lower than actual voltage.
Click to expand...

you are under water and he's not. He is nowhere near safe up to 1.35. I think 1.3 is even a stretch. At 1.36v I get 1320/1836MHz and at 1.46v I get 1488/1836MHz and those are conservative values. I run the 1.36v and temps stay under 45C and the 1.46v temps stay under 52C


----------



## maneil99

Is there a 780 Ti Classified Bios? Upgrading from a 780 to a 780 Ti Classified and want good custom bios.


----------



## maneil99

Whats the difference between Rev 1, EVGA and Rev 2 ?


----------



## matta85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Stock LN2, no issues?


At first glance Stock and LN2 seemed to work, but then after about 20 min into a game it crashed on LN2. Haven't done so much testing yet, but may suspect that it may be an issue with 344.11 driver and BF4. Rolled back to 340.52 and will be testing more out in the weekend.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBird1989*
> 
> I posted a few pages back that for me the Skynet rev. 2 was giving me game crashes on my Ti Classy. Please try to see in AfterBurner if the card gets to 100% GPU Usage when the crash happens. Also try Stock Bios to see if the issue persist. Finally try to flash the Skynet rev. 1 as for me it keeps my OC stable and doesnt crash ingame like rev. 2 does.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Thank you for your input Firebird







Will try rev1 this weekend, hopefully get this bad-boy up running respectfully (as I'm not seeing the worth in upgrading from 780 classy completely yet).

780 Classy (1275/1751 @ 1.212v) = 12095 graphics score
780 TI Classy (1163/1750 @ 1,168v) = 12982 graphics score


----------



## matta85

Is it so that Precision X 16 is offering 1.35v now? No need for Classy voltage tool on air then..


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matta85*
> 
> At first glance Stock and LN2 seemed to work, but then after about 20 min into a game it crashed on LN2. Haven't done so much testing yet, but may suspect that it may be an issue with 344.11 driver and BF4. Rolled back to 340.52 and will be testing more out in the weekend.
> Thank you for your input Firebird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try rev1 this weekend, hopefully get this bad-boy up running respectfully (as I'm not seeing the worth in upgrading from 780 classy completely yet).
> 
> 780 Classy (1275/1751 @ 1.212v) = 12095 graphics score
> 780 TI Classy (1163/1750 @ 1,168v) = 12982 graphics score


I'm still on 340.52 using EVGA's latest LN2 bios. No issues yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matta85*
> 
> Is it so that Precision X 16 is offering 1.35v now? No need for Classy voltage tool on air then..


Yes but it's still extremely buggy..


----------



## Anusha

Sorry wrong thread.


----------



## matta85

I see that my card on Stock and LN2 bios is maxing 1162,8mhz on core in Firestrike (1.168v).
Not touched any offset on core or mem yet.

Is that normal?


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matta85*
> 
> I see that my card on Stock and LN2 bios is maxing 1162,8mhz on core in Firestrike (1.168v).
> Not touched any offset on core or mem yet.
> 
> Is that normal?


Yeah thats actually pretty good. Mine goes up to 1150 on stock ln2 bios.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Yeah thats actually pretty good. Mine goes up to 1150 on stock ln2 bios.


I get 1265Mhz on the stock LN2 bios lol... 1150 is terrible. Maybe I just got a golden sample


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Yes. I am running the almost exact same as you. A few weeks or months back in this thread a Classified user posted there email conversation with Evga tech support. Evga said your good up to 1.35mv. Check it with a multimeter though to make sure. Software reads about .03 to .04mv lower than actual voltage.


I am a bit lower than 1.281 and I am stable at 1307 and 3440 for now. I am going to keep testing. My temps don't go past 70 atm. I should mention I am on air not water.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Yes. I am running the almost exact same as you. A few weeks or months back in this thread a Classified user posted there email conversation with Evga tech support. Evga said your good up to 1.35mv. Check it with a multimeter though to make sure. Software reads about .03 to .04mv lower than actual voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a bit lower than 1.281 and I am stable at 1307 and 3440 for now. I am going to keep testing. My temps don't go past 70 atm. I should mention I am on air not water.
Click to expand...

lol i mentioned it for you already lol.


----------



## motherpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I get 1265Mhz on the stock LN2 bios lol... 1150 is terrible. Maybe I just got a golden sample


Your card hits 1265 stock? What is that thing capable of when you up the voltage and start overclocking? Both of my cards hit 1150 out of the box, and a previous one I had only hit 1137.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I get 1265Mhz on the stock LN2 bios lol... 1150 is terrible. Maybe I just got a golden sample


I should have been more clear lol. 1150 is out of the box boost without overclock. When I do overclock it I end up at 1290 on stock ln2 bios. On Sky's bios though I can take it to 1380.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I am a bit lower than 1.281 and I am stable at 1307 and 3440 for now. I am going to keep testing. My temps don't go past 70 atm. I should mention I am on air not water.


Looking good


----------



## hotrod717

Okay Guys, time to stalk the EVGA 980 Classy page. It has now changed to " notify ". If past experience holds true, classy should be available pretty soon!


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> Your card hits 1265 stock? What is that thing capable of when you up the voltage and start overclocking? Both of my cards hit 1150 out of the box, and a previous one I had only hit 1137.


No haha, I meant I can overclock to 1265MHz on the LN2 bios without the custom Skynet Bios







just the stock EVGA LN2 bios gets me up to 1265


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> I should have been more clear lol. 1150 is out of the box boost without overclock. When I do overclock it I end up at 1290 on stock ln2 bios. On Sky's bios though I can take it to 1380.


Ohhhhh haha! I see, fair enough and nice!


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i mentioned it for you already lol.


Yeah you did, my bad!


----------



## SDhydro

Classified gtx980
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2988-KR


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Classified gtx980
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2988-KR


$140 more than the reference base price...a little steep IMO


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> $140 more than the reference base price...a little steep IMO


Ya, I am actually pretty shocked. My guess yesterday was $650 and I was way off.

I ordered a strix today but I will still try and get all the tools and bios's I can for the classy and post them here. I just couldn't justify in my head an extra $120 over strix. I guess my next classy will be the next kingpin card.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya, I am actually pretty shocked. My guess yesterday was $650 and I was way off.
> 
> I ordered a strix today but I will still try and get all the tools and bios's I can for the classy and post them here. I just couldn't justify in my head an extra $120 over strix. I guess my next classy will be the next kingpin card.


I can't blame you for not getting the Classified this go around. No excuse for the card being that high.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I can't blame you for not getting the Classified this go around. No excuse for the card being that high.


ya I'm definitely dissapointed. To be able to save $120 and get similar performance just seems silly to pass up. It's hard though because the 780, 780 ti and Kingpin classy have all been amazing but they got a little nuts with the price this time


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya I'm definitely dissapointed. To be able to save $120 and get similar performance just seems silly to pass up. It's hard though because the 780, 780 ti and Kingpin classy have all been amazing but they got a little nuts with the price this time


Not by much. The Kingpin was $859. Quite a bit more and sure the 780ti classy was at least $700 at release.


----------



## VSG

$759 for Classified and $849 for Classified KPE vs $699 for reference edition


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Not by much. The Kingpin was $859. Quite a bit more and sure the 780ti classy was at least $700 at release.


what I meant was the 980 classy is $120 more than 980 strix. I believe they will have similar performance so saving the money for me was worth it. I'm sure I will probably bench strix and sell it and end up trying a 980 classy. Well see. either way it will be fun


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I got bored this evening so I decided I would see how far I could overclock my 780 classy. I thought it would have done better since I was able to do multiple passes at 1.21 volts clocked at 1389, but I hit a wall around 1411ish. I'm using the skynet rev 4 bios, and the classified tool set at 1.2875. I know these cards can handle 1.35 volts, but knowing my luck i'd kill my pc if i would have given it more juice. I didn't get to do any runs on Firestrike extreme, just the normal Firestrike. Here's my best run of the night with my cards running on 1.2875 volts. I didn't mess with the memory that much, just the core. Thanks to being watercooled, my card never went above 40 degrees.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3082016

This run I did a while ago on the skynet bios, but I kept the volts at 1.21. I did have the memory overclocked higher, which I guess is why the score is higher.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2678383


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I got bored this evening so I decided I would see how far I could overclock my 780 classy. I thought it would have done better since I was able to do multiple passes at 1.21 volts clocked at 1389, but I hit a wall around 1411ish. I'm using the skynet rev 4 bios, and the classified tool set at 1.2875. I know these cards can handle 1.35 volts, but knowing my luck i'd kill my pc if i would have given it more juice. I didn't get to do any runs on Firestrike extreme, just the normal Firestrike. Here's my best run of the night with my cards running on 1.2875 volts. I didn't mess with the memory that much, just the core. Thanks to being watercooled, my card never went above 40 degrees.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3082016
> 
> This run I did a while ago on the skynet bios, but I kept the volts at 1.21. I did have the memory overclocked higher, which I guess is why the score is higher.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2678383


What's the real true voltage? Use a multimeter to find out.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I don't know. I was going off of what gpu-z was reading, but I know that its not the true voltage. I could be wrong, but I think I read that its around .05 volts off.


----------



## Kimir

It's totally off, no software voltage reading are correct for graphic cards, it won't read higher than 1.212v.


----------



## willsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's totally off, no software voltage reading are correct for graphic cards, it won't read higher than 1.212v.


I've been wondering.. Is this due to a hardware limitation (sensors etc.) Or has no one written the software that's capable of reading the correct voltages reliably?

I don't know much about this kinda stuff so was just curious


----------



## Vittoro

Can anyone help me identify my screen problem? I have 2 evga 780ti classified cards in sli.


If you can see it on the picture, there are lines going across the screen.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vittoro*
> 
> Can anyone help me identify my screen problem? I have 2 evga 780ti classified cards in sli.
> 
> 
> If you can see it on the picture, there are lines going across the screen.


that is driver related and looks like its not syncing properly.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willsk*
> 
> I've been wondering.. Is this due to a hardware limitation (sensors etc.) Or has no one written the software that's capable of reading the correct voltages reliably?
> 
> I don't know much about this kinda stuff so was just curious


I'm not sure why, but see this screen I did today:

You can see the GPU voltage reading is hard locked a 1.212v on the chip, but the CHiL CHL8266 is reading almost 1.3v (which is what was set on the PX16). Real voltage wasn't that since I have KingPin card and both switches are ON, so the real voltage is 1.48v but if you take that out of the equation for a regular card, seems correct.
So it must be because it's reading the nvidia chip sensor that is somehow locked to greenlight value, that's my guess.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *willsk*
> 
> I've been wondering.. Is this due to a hardware limitation (sensors etc.) Or has no one written the software that's capable of reading the correct voltages reliably?
> 
> I don't know much about this kinda stuff so was just curious
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why, but see this screen I did today:
> 
> You can see the GPU voltage reading is hard locked a 1.212v on the chip, but the CHiL CHL8266 is reading almost 1.3v (which is what was set on the PX16). Real voltage wasn't that since I have KingPin card and both switches are ON, so the real voltage is 1.48v but if you take that out of the equation for a regular card, seems correct.
> So it must be because it's reading the nvidia chip sensor that is somehow locked to greenlight value, that's my guess.
Click to expand...

forget about the voltage...i'm struggling to figure out what the wallpaper is all about


----------



## Kimir

The same wallpaper I've used for quite some time now, about 90% of my Hwbot submission are with that one. Was also my avatar (still is on the bot).


----------



## VSG

lol and we are back to Kimir's wallpapers and avatars


----------



## alancsalt

She's a very distracting girl...


----------



## VSG

Quite. I.. uhh.. got distracted multiple times this past year, and @Jimhans1 hasn't been posting ever since he found out more.


----------



## Unphoto

Looks like the club will get some expansion ^^

EVGA GTX 980 Classified


----------



## szeged

yeah an entire 2members because evga decided to release an entire what...5 cards? good job team.


----------



## strong island 1

Hey guys it looks like they are working on a new classy tool for the 980 classy. When you guys get your cards try it out. I posted the link below, it's from kingpincoolingforum. I will find out now also about the new evbot firmware.

I will work on the 980 classy section of the OP tonight. I think it might be silly to add to the owner's list since this club will keep going but I can if you guys want.

Classified_v2.0.5.0.zip 845k .zip file


http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2550&page=2


----------



## VSG

Maybe rename this to Fermi/Kepler Classified and then open a new one for Maxwell/Pascal?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Maybe rename this to Fermi/Kepler Classified and then open a new one for Maxwell/Pascal?


Ya that is a good idea. I just kind of liked the idea of being different and having an ongoing owner's thread. But it could get confusing. I like it because it's a lot of the same people also. I don't know, we could think about it.


----------



## strong island 1

Has anyone ordered a card yet?


----------



## VSG

Having it two generations at the same time allows for most of the same people to be in there- the guys who upgrade each time or those who upgrade every 2-3 years also. That was my thought process.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Having it two generations at the same time allows for most of the same people to be in there- the guys who upgrade each time or those who upgrade every 2-3 years also. That was my thought process.


ya definitely makes sense. Are you getting a 980 classy? Did they release the evbot firmware anywhere.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya definitely makes sense. Are you getting a 980 classy? Did they release the evbot firmware anywhere.


No, and not yet as far as I know. Vince did say it's coming out soon though.

I am happy with the dual KPEs for now- never really got a chance to play with them since the rebuild began just a few weeks after I got them. I will see how big Maxwell is, but really not expecting much till Pascal hits with Denver and the promised SLI hardware connections.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> No, and not yet as far as I know. Vince did say it's coming out soon though.
> 
> I am happy with the dual KPEs for now- never really got a chance to play with them since the rebuild began just a few weeks after I got them. I will see how big Maxwell is, but really not expecting much till Pascal hits with Denver and the promised SLI hardware connections.


ya if you already have kingpins it doesn't make a ton of sense. They are such amazing cards. My strix came yesterday, I am feeling a little dumb I didn't wait but I saved a few bucks.


----------



## VSG

980 KPE coming in early next year (probably same time as the these KPEs did in Jan last week) so that's always there too.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 980 KPE coming in early next year (probably same time as the these KPEs did in Jan last week) so that's always there too.


That will be so exciting and it's the only reason I am hanging on to my evbot.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Has anyone ordered a card yet?


Ordered mine yesterday, and it shipped out about an hour ago. I should have it tomorrow or the day after.

Just got my tracking info, and it's looking like I'm on for tomorrow.


----------



## MunneY

Well I guess I'm hanging onto my Ti classifieds for a bit longer... I need to figure out why I keep getting hard shut downs.... !

Let the trouble shooting begin.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Well I guess I'm hanging onto my Ti classifieds for a bit longer... I need to figure out why I keep getting hard shut downs.... !
> 
> Let the trouble shooting begin.


I keep getting them too. I think its because these cpu's eat a ton of power and so do the classy's.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I keep getting them too. I think its because these cpu's eat a ton of power and so do the classy's.


I never get shutdowns :/ odd, I have a 780 Classified and a 4790K clocked at 4.8GHz.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I never get shutdowns :/ odd, I have a 780 Classified and a 4790K clocked at 4.8GHz.


PSU?

I don't get shutdowns either, but I have 860 watt PSU which is more than enough for normal 780 Classified and an overclocked i7.

Edit: Never mind I see you have an 850 watt psu. You should never get shutdowns with a single 780 Classified.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> PSU?
> 
> I don't get shutdowns either, but I have 860 watt PSU which is more than enough for normal 780 Classified and an overclocked i7.
> 
> Edit: Never mind I see you have an 850 watt psu. You should never get shutdowns with a single 780 Classified.


Yeah aha, I don't







but power draw difference isn't that much higher on a 780Ti classy? correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> PSU?
> 
> I don't get shutdowns either, but I have 860 watt PSU which is more than enough for normal 780 Classified and an overclocked i7.
> 
> Edit: Never mind I see you have an 850 watt psu. You should never get shutdowns with a single 780 Classified.


Same, I'm running a 4790k @ 1.32v with a 780 classy on a 5 (almost 6 now) year old Corsair TX 750w. Mine doesn't shutdown.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Yeah aha, I don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but power draw difference isn't that much higher on a 780Ti classy? correct me if I'm wrong


I believe the Classified tool allows for higher voltage on the Ti Classified, not to mention the KPE. Add in the fact that the Ti is the fully unlocked GK110, so yes power requirements for a heavily overvolted Ti can be much higher then a regular 780 Classified. I have heard some people say they passed 1K watts with a single card!


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I believe the Classified tool allows for higher voltage on the Ti Classified, not to mention the KPE. Add in the fact that the Ti is the fully unlocked GK110, so yes power requirements for a heavily overvolted Ti can be much higher then a regular 780 Classified. I have heard some people say they passed 1K watts with a single card!


Ahhh interesting so that could be why they're getting shutdowns









Holy balls 1K?!


----------



## VSG

Yeah I've passed 900W from the wall easily with a 4770k and a single 780 Ti KPE on a platinum rated PSU. Imagine the same card with a 5960x now









Edit: 8k posts, woohoo!


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yeah I've passed 900W from the wall easily with a 4770k and a single 780 Ti KPE on a platinum rated PSU. Imagine the same card with a 5960x now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 8k posts, woohoo!


Woahhhhhhh







haha and yeah it'll probably be 1K+


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yeah I've passed 900W from the wall easily with a 4770k and a single 780 Ti KPE on a platinum rated PSU. Imagine the same card with a 5960x now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 8k posts, woohoo!


With my 5960x at 4.7 @ 1.4v and a single 780 Ti Classy running at 1.45v I pull right at 900w from the wall through the AX1500i


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yeah I've passed 900W from the wall easily with a 4770k and a single 780 Ti KPE on a platinum rated PSU. Imagine the same card with a 5960x now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 8k posts, woohoo!


do you think it's possible an ax1200 might not be enough for a kpe and 5960x.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> do you think it's possible an ax1200 might not be enough for a kpe and 5960x.


Seeing how you are on LN2 and can do much higher volts, I can't really say. To be fair that 900w was from the wall at FSE GT2 and Catzilla Raymarch test so more often than not it is closer to 800-850w from the wall. The ax1200 can pull 1300+w so I think it _may_ be ok.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Seeing how you are on LN2 and can do much higher volts, I can't really say. To be fair that 900w was from the wall at FSE GT2 and Catzilla Raymarch test so more often than not it is closer to 800-850w from the wall. The ax1200 can pull 1300+w so I think it _may_ be ok.


Ya it does seem very close. I have never paid attention to that because the ax1200 was always enough for a one card setup but it seems I am cutting it pretty close.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya it does seem very close. I have never paid attention to that because the ax1200 was always enough for a one card setup but it seems I am cutting it pretty close.


...apart from regular 'shutdowns' described here, I had two 'tripping the fuse-beox-sitting-in-the-dark' experiences...both times at the end of Catzilla 1440p / Raymarch w/ my 4x 780 TIs on 1.40v ...this is on a system w/ 4 PSUs and the lead PSU powering the mobo and the 1st card was on a separate circuit and was the only thing that stayed on...those are on an 'Antec HCP Platinum 1300w Continous Power'...the problem seems to be one of the secondary AX 1200s that keeps on tripping the fuse box instead of just shutting down...

...re other comments, once you reach / pass 1.4v on the 780 Ti Cl or KPE (nominal; real GPU volts will be much higher than due to the LLC setup in those cards), you're entering the twilight zone re potential shutdowns > especially if you came from an oc'ed 3970x / 4960x to a 5960X that is running heavily oc'ed as well...those watts add up rapidly


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I keep getting them too. I think its because these cpu's eat a ton of power and so do the classy's.


With your sig rig PSU? I get them too but with my PSU it's expected and/or I limit my level and I throttle. I need a 900 series card but 970 can't keep up and 980 is too expensive for what it is.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I need a 900 series card but 970 can't keep up and 980 is too expensive for what it is.


Best thing is to wait for the big Maxwell. GM2XX hopefully it'll be on the 20/16nm manufacturing process, then we'll hopefully see a massive performance boost from Kepler


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Has anyone ordered a card yet?


I'm holding off until big Maxwell, but its due to a combination of money being tied up in other things plusthe performance jump not being quite as big as I want at the moment. There is a noticeable performance increase over my current card (especially with power consumption) but I really want the new case and watercooling.


----------



## strong island 1

Here is the 980 classy evbot firmware for anyone with a card and evbot. Hopefully I will have a card to test soon. I will add everything to the OP as soon as I can.

EVBot_104.zip 835k .zip file


----------



## MunneY

Friendly heads up.

The 780 ti Classy is 359.99 after MIR at Newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487072&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-homepage-_-na-_-na&AID=10439993


----------



## gdubc

just FYI though that's the gimp classy


----------



## djthrottleboi

Spoiler: Quotes!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I believe the Classified tool allows for higher voltage on the Ti Classified, not to mention the KPE. Add in the fact that the Ti is the fully unlocked GK110, so yes power requirements for a heavily overvolted Ti can be much higher then a regular 780 Classified. I have heard some people say they passed 1K watts with a single card!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh interesting so that could be why they're getting shutdowns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy balls 1K?!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yeah I've passed 900W from the wall easily with a 4770k and a single 780 Ti KPE on a platinum rated PSU. Imagine the same card with a 5960x now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 8k posts, woohoo!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yeah I've passed 900W from the wall easily with a 4770k and a single 780 Ti KPE on a platinum rated PSU. Imagine the same card with a 5960x now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 8k posts, woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> With my 5960x at 4.7 @ 1.4v and a single 780 Ti Classy running at 1.45v I pull right at 900w from the wall through the AX1500i
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I keep getting them too. I think its because these cpu's eat a ton of power and so do the classy's.
> 
> 
> 
> With your sig rig PSU? I get them too but with my PSU it's expected and/or I limit my level and I throttle. I need a 900 series card but 970 can't keep up and 980 is too expensive for what it is.
Click to expand...




Its the sig rig psu and i'm thinking 1300W isnt enough or its not able to draw what it needs from the wall. The CPU/GPU are both under water and Temps are nice and cool. It has to be power.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> just FYI though that's the gimp classy


I bet it'll still scream. Even if not, its a steal at the price.


----------



## VSG

There is no gimp regular Classified, is there?


----------



## strong island 1

i thought that was only kpe


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> There is no gimp regular Classified, is there?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i thought that was only kpe


There is. Classified regular is p4-2888-kr, gimpy is 2887-kr.


----------



## Pikaru

I believe the binned classy is the 2888 model.

EDIT: Beat me to it. Was trying to find the link on EVGA.


----------



## MunneY

I just checked and my 2 current ones are both 2888's and this one is a 2887, I guess I'll throw it in my other system and see how it preforms. I don't run mine OC'd unless they are benching, so I have no doubt that I'll be fine.

Anyone got a 2887 that they've oc'd. I'd like to see how "binned" they actually are.


----------



## Pikaru

The KPE is also dropping in price. 499.99 after MIR


----------



## strong island 1

here is the evbot firmware for the 980 classy with the .hex file now included. sorry about that.

EVBot_P37.zip 545k .zip file


----------



## z0ki

Hey guys i got my 2nd and 3rd EVGA 780 Ti Classified, Just wondeirng which BIOS from skyn3t do I use again? I can't remember which one I chose for my first classy


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Hey guys i got my 2nd and 3rd EVGA 780 Ti Classified, Just wondeirng which BIOS from skyn3t do I use again? I can't remember which one I chose for my first classy


Extract your first classy bios with gpuz and flash the others with that bios


----------



## strong island 1

Here is a bios for the 980 classy kingpin posted yesterday. Really wish I had a card to try it out.

ClassyX.zip 137k .zip file


http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2977


----------



## MunneY

ANyone here own the TI Clasys that is a 2887 and not a 2888?


----------



## z0ki

Hey guys I got my second classy today with a 3rd on the way i installed it with a fresh install of the latest drivers enabled SLI all is good.

My question is regarding overclocking. Currently my whole loop is under water (acrylic 900D build) and I noticed that my first card (that is under water) has lost it's overclock even when I disable 'syncing overclocks'

I've seen some people report that they can have separate clocks but I seem to be unable to achieve this? My first card is overclocked to 1476mhz and the 2nd is just at stock clocks (flashed with skyn3t LN2 bios)

Is anyone able to give some insight into this? I rather just have my card I currently have under water to perform as normal and just leave the one on air at stock till all my blocks and backplate get installed once the 3rd card arrives.

So in summary, can they be overclocked independentl?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Hey guys I got my second classy today with a 3rd on the way i installed it with a fresh install of the latest drivers enabled SLI all is good.
> 
> My question is regarding overclocking. Currently my whole loop is under water (acrylic 900D build) and I noticed that my first card (that is under water) has lost it's overclock even when I disable 'syncing overclocks'
> 
> I've seen some people report that they can have separate clocks but I seem to be unable to achieve this? My first card is overclocked to 1476mhz and the 2nd is just at stock clocks (flashed with skyn3t LN2 bios)
> 
> Is anyone able to give some insight into this? I rather just have my card I currently have under water to perform as normal and just leave the one on air at stock till all my blocks and backplate get installed once the 3rd card arrives.
> 
> So in summary, can they be overclocked independentl?


You can un-link the cards and clock them independently in both EVGA and Afterburner.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> You can un-link the cards and clock them independently in both EVGA and Afterburner.


Hey MunneY appreciate the reply mate. I have unlinked the cards in AB but they still link together for some odd reason. It was the first thing I did when I put the card in with the air cooler to test it for a while before I slap a block on it too.

My top card that is connected to my monitor via DP and is under water the second is not. But yeah as I mentioned they still seem to link together even when I have unchecked the sync option?


----------



## MunneY

When you unlink, you have to click on each individual card and apply. You might need to check the settings in AB settings menu to make sure its unlinked


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> When you unlink, you have to click on each individual card and apply. You might need to check the settings in AB settings menu to make sure its unlinked


What I did was like this.. Settings > GPU1: Unticked Synchronize settings for similar graphics processors > Hit OK > Open Settings > GPU2 Synchronize settings for similar graphics processors (already unchecked)

That is right isn't it? If so they still don't overclock independently


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> ANyone here own the TI Clasys that is a 2887 and not a 2888?


oh you want buy that reference classy in newegg, don't you


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> oh you want buy that reference classy in newegg, don't you


Already did it


----------



## Snuckie7

Wow, so 780Ti Classy's are going for $370 at the moment, would you get one of those over a 970?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Wow, so 780Ti Classy's are going for $370 at the moment, would you get one of those over a 970?


if you plan on clocking the snot outta it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Wow, so 780Ti Classy's are going for $370 at the moment, would you get one of those over a 970?


they 780ti is better than the 970 so definitely the better choice.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> oh you want buy that reference classy in newegg, don't you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already did it
Click to expand...

so how high could it go on air?


----------



## Nephalem

Ok, so when I bought my KPE off strongisland1 it has the stock BIOS and the special BIOS that K|NGP|N released, and until I have this thing underwater I don't particularly want to push a 24/7 OC so the KP BIOS is fairly pathetic whilst gaming due to the lack of boost clock (only reciting what strong told me via PM) so I was wondering which of the Skyn3t BIOSs work with the KPE?


----------



## Zine

I bought one of those reference classy off newegg too I hope it isnt a complete dud overclocker. I really didnt understand why it was reference clocked until after I bought it haha. My fault I know.

I will know tomorrow sometime whats up with it. I will be sure to pass it along. I mainly bought it so I could handle some dsr resolutions. My normal 780 classy was choking a bit on some titles with 4k res.


----------



## JySzE

Got another 780 Classy for $300 Flat. Asic score of 78.3%

My most recent Fire strike run:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3115443


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Wow, so 780Ti Classy's are going for $370 at the moment, would you get one of those over a 970?


I think this depends on what kind of build you have. If power consumption does not matter the 780ti is a winner in terms of raw power. When overvolted it should consume about double the power of a 970.

Does anyone know which numbers I need to edit on here for a constant 1.300v to the card?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/6830#post_23082745


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Wow, so 780Ti Classy's are going for $370 at the moment, would you get one of those over a 970?
> 
> 
> 
> I think this depends on what kind of build you have. If power consumption does not matter the 780ti is a winner in terms of raw power. When overvolted it should consume about double the power of a 970.
> 
> Does anyone know which numbers I need to edit on here for a constant 1.300v to the card?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/6830#post_23082745
Click to expand...

lol no need for numbers just a DMM and the switches. Vdroop will put you down there repeatedly lol.


----------



## Zine

Hey guys I hope you might direct me to the best bios to flash my new 780ti classy to. I already flashed a stock 2888-kr bios to it to see if this card will run at stock classy boost and it does great I can actually get it to 1230 but max volts i can set is 1.200. I want a bios with boost and higher power target with a higher voltage limit. I see three on the first post but not sure which one to choose. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> I think this depends on what kind of build you have. If power consumption does not matter the 780ti is a winner in terms of raw power. When overvolted it should consume about double the power of a 970.


Yup I don't really care about power consumption, but what about factors other than raw power? The 970 has more VRAM, newer architecture, and will be getting performance boosting driver updates. Will these things offset the difference in raw power?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> I think this depends on what kind of build you have. If power consumption does not matter the 780ti is a winner in terms of raw power. When overvolted it should consume about double the power of a 970.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I don't really care about power consumption, but what about factors other than raw power? The 970 has more VRAM, newer architecture, and will be getting performance boosting driver updates. Will these things offset the difference in raw power?
Click to expand...

correction i misread


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zine*
> 
> I bought one of those reference classy off newegg too I hope it isnt a complete dud overclocker. I really didnt understand why it was reference clocked until after I bought it haha. My fault I know.
> 
> I will know tomorrow sometime whats up with it. I will be sure to pass it along. I mainly bought it so I could handle some dsr resolutions. My normal 780 classy was choking a bit on some titles with 4k res.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zine*
> 
> Hey guys I hope you might direct me to the best bios to flash my new 780ti classy to. I already flashed a stock 2888-kr bios to it to see if this card will run at stock classy boost and it does great I can actually get it to 1230 but max volts i can set is 1.200. I want a bios with boost and higher power target with a higher voltage limit. I see three on the first post but not sure which one to choose. Any help would be appreciated.


try skyn3t rev 2 from the opening post...not sure if xti bios would work also, but worth a try. Let us know the results


----------



## Victor_Mizer

I was thinking about getting a 980 Classified, but is worth it if you aren't big on overclocking your GPU? Or should I just go for the EVGA SC?


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Victor_Mizer*
> 
> I was thinking about getting a 980 Classified, but is worth it if you aren't big on overclocking your GPU? Or should I just go for the EVGA SC?


When you arent interessted in Overclocking at all there is not much sense into paying the premium pricetag of an classified because its a card basically made just for overclocking . If your a regular gamer and maybee want a slight OC on your card look for the card with the quietest cooler from a good brand if you dont want to watercool your card .


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Victor_Mizer*
> 
> I was thinking about getting a 980 Classified, but is worth it if you aren't big on overclocking your GPU? Or should I just go for the EVGA SC?


You could also look into the EVGA FTW. Higher OC than the super clocked


----------



## Victor_Mizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> When you arent interessted in Overclocking at all there is not much sense into paying the premium pricetag of an classified because its a card basically made just for overclocking . If your a regular gamer and maybee want a slight OC on your card look for the card with the quietest cooler from a good brand if you dont want to watercool your card .


I was thinking about the price difference, it's at least $120 more for classy. I don't know why I never bothered with OCing my GPU, the gain always seemed minimal? Doesn't the classy have higher quality components?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> You could also look into the EVGA FTW. Higher OC than the super clocked


I don't see the FTW anywhere, even on EVGA site?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Victor_Mizer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> When you arent interessted in Overclocking at all there is not much sense into paying the premium pricetag of an classified because its a card basically made just for overclocking . If your a regular gamer and maybee want a slight OC on your card look for the card with the quietest cooler from a good brand if you dont want to watercool your card .
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about the price difference, it's at least $120 more for classy. I don't know why I never bothered with OCing my GPU, the gain always seemed minimal? Doesn't the classy have higher quality components?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> You could also look into the EVGA FTW. Higher OC than the super clocked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see the FTW anywhere, even on EVGA site?
Click to expand...

http://www.evga.com/articles/00872/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-970/#2986


----------



## Victor_Mizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00872/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-970/#2986


Ah, yea. I was looking here, https://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+900+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+980


----------



## mrlance

That's it I'm gonna pick me up another 780 classy and run it to my loop!


----------



## decimator

Hello, everyone! Just installed my 2 GTX 780 Ti Classy's.



Ahem, that before I tidied everything up with zip-ties and all that...


----------



## MunneY

You bought these from Newegg onb the sale correct?

Are yours both 8 pins?


----------



## decimator

Yes, both of mine have 2 8-pin connectors.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Yes, both of mine have 2 8-pin connectors.


Awesome. I'm still waiting on my buddy to bring mine over... how are yours clocking?


----------



## decimator

Haven't started overclocking yet. I have to tune my CPU overclock a bit first and get it stable.


----------



## hwoverclkd

guys, could you hurry posting the result please before the sale ends? lol


----------



## Zine

Well I have done quite a bit of testing this reference model Classified today. And I am not one to graph things out and spend too much time here but I will comment.

Stock Bios for 2888-KR model does work fine.

My particular chip has a max 3d clock vid of 1.2v lol so yes with stock clocks it wants/needs 1.2v even with the shipped 2887 bios it was 1.2 hence vid of 1.2

Which puts you in a bad situation with tdp when you start adding voltage to get to 1300 mhz my tdp was at 170% and voltage was at 1.4v to get tomb raider bench stable.
And it also showed me the age of my 1100w PSU as it shut down for over current lol.

So this chip I got was a dud in a sense certainly not your normal classy but it didnt cost the same either. if I was on ln2 and had newer 1100w psu I am sure I could do some business with it.

This was bought to replace my normal 780 classy and I must say I didn't gain anything at all due to what I can clock this card to.

So if you already have a nice overclocking 780 don't bother with this card.

Sending mine back for not happy with product within 30 days.


----------



## Ovrclck

Started working on my GPU clocks. Card 1 so far at 1306Mhz at 1.26250V, tested with Firestrike. Didn't realize how cool the Evbot was.


----------



## Minedune

Guys is $280 good asking price for 780 classified?
Its in mint condition and still 2 years left on warranty


----------



## Zine

Yeah thats a little cheaper than what mine sold for last night.


----------



## Minedune

Posted on craigs no hits other than low ballers go figure









Ill leave at that price see what happens.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Hello, everyone! Just installed my 2 GTX 780 Ti Classy's.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem, that before I tidied everything up with zip-ties and all that...


----------



## ozyo

guys what do you think about 700$ for 980?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> guys what do you think about 700$ for 980?


wait for 980ti and that will drop.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> guys what do you think about 700$ for 980?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> wait for 980ti and that will drop.


This.
Black Friday is around the corner too


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> guys what do you think about 700$ for 980?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> wait for 980ti and that will drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This.
> Black Friday is around the corner too
Click to expand...

lol time to get another ssd and another 780ti kingpin.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> wait for 980ti and that will drop.


How do you propose that? Magically going to add extra CUDAs to GM204?

It's not likely GM200 will be anything 980 related.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How do you propose that? Magically going to add extra CUDAs to GM204?
> It's not likely GM200 will be anything 980 related.


There's most definitely going to be a GM210... the big Maxwell and it's likely going to be on the 20/16nm manufacturing process. It will probably be a heck of a lot faster than the current 970/980/780Ti's as well with more V-RAM. I think it's worth the wait. I'm fine with a single 780 Classified for now, it plays all my games on high-ultra settings @4K using DSR.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> There's most definitely going to be a GM210... the big Maxwell and it's likely going to be on the 20/16nm manufacturing process. It will probably be a heck of a lot faster than the current 970/980/780Ti's as well with more V-RAM. I think it's worth the wait. I'm fine with a single 780 Classified for now, it plays all my games on high-ultra settings @4K using DSR.


There is going to potentially be a lot of things lol. You might be waiting awhile though


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There is going to potentially be a lot of things lol. You might be waiting awhile though


Fine by me... I don't need an upgrade, like I said


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> wait for 980ti and that will drop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannosaurus*
> 
> This.
> Black Friday is around the corner too


u miss my point
gtx 980 release price $550
980 classified $700

780ti release price $6*0 I don't remember the price but it was in this range
780ti classified $700


----------



## Kimir

Don't worry, you are not the only one finding it overpriced.


----------



## thuNXa

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/upload/pictures/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Classified-ACX-2.0-4GB-GDDR5-%2804G-P4-2988%29-PCB.jpg

Not sure if it is known already..


----------



## Tyrannosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> There's most definitely going to be a GM210... the big Maxwell and it's likely going to be on the 20/16nm manufacturing process. It will probably be a heck of a lot faster than the current 970/980/780Ti's as well with more V-RAM. I think it's worth the wait. I'm fine with a single 780 Classified for now, it plays all my games on high-ultra settings @4K using DSR.


Hopefully not with a Titan-Z price tag because then the 980 will be the only maxwell choice for people not willing to spend thousands.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> u miss my point
> gtx 980 release price $550
> 980 classified $700
> 
> 780ti release price $6*0 I don't remember the price but it was in this range
> 780ti classified $700


I think you have it upside down. The newer card is not going to be cheaper, what djthrottleboi posted was when the 980 Ti version hits there is a chance to snag the 980 for cheaper. This seemed obvious.. ?


----------



## MunneY

Ok, so my New TI is finally in hand and I've thrown it in my "play" rig on air.

Running +150 on the core at +75mv puts my clock at 1247mhz.


----------



## DuraN1

I swear my head will explode, my eyes will develop cancer and all my bodyhair will fall off if people don't stop with this 980 Ti nonsense









God I hate WCCF and the likes.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> I swear my head will explode, my eyes will develop cancer and all my bodyhair will fall off if people don't stop with this 980 Ti nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I hate WCCF and the likes.


How do you know it's nonsense? This is how it usually works... There will be a better/bigger Maxwell card soon, likely a 'GM210' chip on a 20/16nm node. It is speculation off of previous generations of GPU's. It isn't 'nonsense' as you claim.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> How do you know it's nonsense? This is how it usually works... There will be a better/bigger Maxwell card soon, likely a 'GM210' chip on a 20/16nm node. It is speculation off of previous generations of GPU's. It isn't 'nonsense' as you claim.


I have to agree with him. You wont see a "980 Ti". The 980 is the full die of the 204. There is no reason they'd bring the GM210/200 out and put it in the same "realm" as the 900 series.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> How do you know it's nonsense? This is how it usually works... There will be a better/bigger Maxwell card soon, likely a 'GM210' chip on a 20/16nm node. It is speculation off of previous generations of GPU's. It isn't 'nonsense' as you claim.


It also doesn't help that some industry reps hinted at a 980Ti several months ago as to why products like the Lightning line didn't come out for this set. I personally can't wait for 980Ti, Titan^2, or whatever it's going to be called to come out since I'm pretty sure nVidia learned from how things went with the original line of Titan releases (aka despite it having flagship status, the 780 and 780 Ti both beat out their respective big brothers on a number of counts, especially price for performance ratios)


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> How do you know it's nonsense? This is how it usually works... There will be a better/bigger Maxwell card soon, likely a 'GM210' chip on a 20/16nm node. It is speculation off of previous generations of GPU's. It isn't 'nonsense' as you claim.


It is nonsense because the GM204 chip which the 980 is based on has all shaders already available. Hence there is no further potential in the chip. Theres also no GM210, but a GM200. It taped out two months after GM204. Every single rumour is based on what happened with Kepler. But unfortunately people don't remember much. This is how Kepler went:

GTX680 = GK104
GTX780 = GK110 (GK100 was scrapped) 2304 CUDA Cores
GTX780Ti = GK110 2880 CUDA Cores.

The GTX980 would be the GTX680 equivalent here. Which makes these rumours untrue. Yes there will be a bigger Maxwell chip (GM200), but its just as likely it will be on 28nm as it is 16nm. We have still not seen the Tesla cards, and they would get the big chip first. I also suspect nVidia will make a new Titan with the GM200 first.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It also doesn't help that some industry reps hinted at a 980Ti several months ago as to why products like the Lightning line didn't come out for this set. I personally can't wait for 980Ti, Titan^2, or whatever it's going to be called to come out since I'm pretty sure nVidia learned from how things went with the original line of Titan releases (aka despite it having flagship status, the 780 and 780 Ti both beat out their respective big brothers on a number of counts, especially price for performance ratios)


Why would that hint to a 980Ti? There will be a bigger chip, is what it means. You can't magically grow the GM204 bigger.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> It is nonsense because the GM204 chip which the 980 is based on has all shaders already available. Hence there is no further potential in the chip. Theres also no GM210, but a GM200. It taped out two months after GM204. Every single rumour is based on what happened with Kepler. But unfortunately people don't remember much. This is how Kepler went:
> 
> GTX680 = GK104
> GTX780 = GK110 (GK100 was scrapped) 2304 CUDA Cores
> GTX780Ti = GK110 2880 CUDA Cores.
> 
> The GTX980 would be the GTX680 equivalent here. Which makes these rumours untrue. Yes there will be a bigger Maxwell chip (GM200), but its just as likely it will be on 28nm as it is 16nm. We have still not seen the Tesla cards, and they would get the big chip first. I also suspect nVidia will make a new Titan with the GM200 first.


Do you people not read properly? I clearly said it will be called the GM210 chip (likely) I don't know what it will be named as i.e. GTX 980Ti or Titan 2 or whatever they'll name it. But it will be released. Also I know the GM204 is the full chip on the GTX 980... I'm talking about a completely different chip, 'GM210'. It isn't nonsense, you can keep saying it all you like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> Why would that hint to a 980Ti? There will be a bigger chip, is what it means. You can't magically grow the GM204 bigger.


You clearly don't read properly... we're saying that the GM210 will be an entirely different chip not even related to the GM204. I have no idea why you keep relating the GM204 to the GM210 :/ we're saying that the GM210 will be the big Maxwell with a smaller node of 20/16nm. Please read before you keep repeating the same thing over and over.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I have to agree with him. You wont see a "980 Ti". The 980 is the full die of the 204. There is no reason they'd bring the GM210/200 out and put it in the same "realm" as the 900 series.


Again a misunderstanding of what I'm implying...
The GM210/GM200 chip or whatever it'll be code named, will be the bigger Maxwell GPU with a smaller node 20/16nm. Nothing even remotely related to the GM204. I'm not saying the GM204 will just magically increase/expand in size lol. I don't know what it'll be named though, possibly a Titan 2.0 or something of the likes. Perhaps they will release a new line of GPU with a new name who knows.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Do you people not read properly? I clearly said it will be called the GM210 chip (likely) I don't know what it will be named as i.e. GTX 980Ti or Titan 2 or whatever they'll name it. But it will be released. Also I know the GM204 is the full chip on the GTX 980... I'm talking about a completely different chip, 'GM210'. It isn't nonsense, you can keep saying it all you like.
> You clearly don't read properly... we're saying that the GM210 will be an entirely different chip not even related to the GM204. I have no idea why you keep relating the GM204 to the GM210 :/ we're saying that the GM210 will be the big Maxwell with a smaller node of 20/16nm. Please read before you keep repeating the same thing over and over.
> Again a misunderstanding of what I'm implying...
> The GM210/GM200 chip or whatever it'll be code named, will be the bigger Maxwell GPU with a smaller node 20/16nm. Nothing even remotely related to the GM204. I'm not saying the GM204 will just magically increase/expand in size lol.


You said the rumour was based on previous generations of GPUs. I simply proved it is not. No reason to be rude, we both agree there will be a bigger chip. Also its not likely it will be called the GM210, GM200 already taped out. Again the information you are basing the info on is wrong, nVidia scrapped the GK100 for whatever reason and revisioned the chip to GK110. No such thing has happened with the GM200.

I disagree on the node though, I still think a bigger chip will be on 28nm. 20nm not ready, 16nm more likely.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> You said the rumour was based on previous generations of GPUs. I simply proved it is not. No reason to be rude, we both agree there will be a bigger chip. Also its not likely it will be called the GM210, GM200 already taped out. Again the information you are basing the info on is wrong, nVidia scrapped the GK100 for whatever reason and revisioned the chip to GK110. No such thing has happened with the GM200.
> 
> I disagree on the node though, I still think a bigger chip will be on 28nm. 20nm not ready, 16nm more likely.


First of all, I'm not being rude. If anything you're being rude, saying it's 'nonsense' and having a hissy fit over a simple argument. Second of all, everything atm is pure speculation, take it with a pinch of salt. All I am implying is there will be a GM210/GM200 chip with a smaller node. As to your last point, I doubt they'll release another GPU on the same 28nm node. They'll step it up to 16nm (very likely).

Oh and fyi, you can't prove rumours and speculation wrong. It's speculation, meaning it could be true or false.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> First of all, I'm not being rude. If anything you're being rude, saying it's 'nonsense' and having a hissy fit over a simple argument. Second of all, everything atm is pure speculation, take it with a pinch of salt. All I am implying is there will be a GM210/GM200 chip with a smaller node. As to your last point, I doubt they'll release another GPU on the same 28nm node. They'll step it up to 16nm (very likely).
> 
> Oh and fyi, you can't prove rumours and speculation wrong. It's speculation, meaning it could be true or false.


I can prove the foundations for the rumours and speculations wrong:
Quote:


> It is speculation off of previous generations of GPU's. It isn't 'nonsense' as you claim.


This is not true, as you can read in my previous post. I also prefer to base my speculation on what we actually know. The GM210 part is untrue, it has been known for a while the chip will be named GM200:

http://www.techpowerup.com/202938/nvidia-moving-around-the-fabled-geforce-gtx-titan-ii.html

As for the process node, just have a look around these forums. 16nm looks more likely than 20nm due to TSMC's rumoured issues with 20nm. Just google "tsmc 20 nm gpu" or something like that.

The reason for my "hissy fit" is that these rumours have been spreading since GM204 was launched and they refuse to die because people keep repeating it. It is getting annoying


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> I can prove the foundations for the rumours and speculations wrong:
> This is not true, as you can read in my previous post. I also prefer to base my speculation on what we actually know. The GM210 part is untrue, it has been known for a while the chip will be named GM200:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/202938/nvidia-moving-around-the-fabled-geforce-gtx-titan-ii.html
> 
> As for the process node, just have a look around these forums. 16nm looks more likely than 20nm due to TSMC's rumoured issues with 20nm. Just google "tsmc 20 nm gpu" or something like that.
> 
> The reason for my "hissy fit" is that these rumours have been spreading since GM204 was launched and they refuse to die because people keep repeating it. It is getting annoying


I honestly think you don't read...? Or maybe you're just trying to take the upper hand even when you're wrong. I am simply stating that it's PURE speculation and NVIDIA could completely change the name scheme if they wanted to. It could be GM206 for all we know. Nothing is confirmed on NVIDIA's side and therefore anything you keep claiming to prove is wrong. All I stated is that there will be a bigger Maxwell Chip GM210/GM200 or whatever else they want to code name it based on previous generations of GPU's. Nonetheless, since nothing has been confirmed by staff at NVIDIA, it still classifies as rumours/speculation and it should all be taken with a pinch of salt. However, the chip will most definitely be released at some point with a 16nm node.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I honestly think you don't read...? Or maybe you're just trying to take the upper hand even when you're wrong. I am simply stating that it's PURE speculation and NVIDIA could completely change the name scheme if they wanted to. It could be GM206 for all we know. Nothing is confirmed on NVIDIA's side and therefore anything you keep claiming to prove is wrong. All I stated is that there will be a bigger Maxwell Chip GM210/GM200 or whatever else they want to code name it based on previous generations of GPU's. Nonetheless, since nothing has been confirmed by staff at NVIDIA, it still classifies as rumours/speculation and it should all be taken with a pinch of salt. However, the chip will most definitely be released at some point with a 16nm node.


Please prove to me where I am wrong. Not so sure I am the one "not reading", did you read the article on Techpowerup? Did you read your own quote? What I said initially was that the speculations regarding the name "980Ti" is wrong. Nothing else.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> Please prove to me where I am wrong. Not so sure I am the one "not reading", did you read the article on Techpowerup? Did you read your own quote? What I said initially was that the speculations regarding the name "980Ti" is wrong. Nothing else.


Everything you just said regarding the code name 'GM200' 'GM210' is incorrect. That article was published in July 2014. 5 months ago... Nothing has been confirmed from NVIDIA since then, meaning the naming scheme could be completely different and a whole new branding/code name could be in the works. EVERYTHING is speculation/rumours, nothing we as consumers say could be accurate at this point in time. So stop trying to 'prove me wrong'. You cant prove speculation wrong, as it could turn out to be *True OR False* like I said before.


----------



## MunneY

Gentleman...

Lets move on :-D


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Everything you just said regarding the code name 'GM200' 'GM210' is incorrect. That article was published in July 2014. 5 months ago... Nothing has been confirmed from NVIDIA since then, meaning the naming scheme could be completely different and a whole new branding/code name could be in the works. EVERYTHING is speculation/rumours, nothing we as consumers say could be accurate at this point in time. So stop trying to 'prove me wrong'. You cant prove speculation wrong, as it could turn out to be *True OR False* like I said before.


So you are saying nVidia has scrapped the GM200 and revisioned the chip?









The original statement from some other poster was "Wait for 980Ti". I said the 980Ti is nonsense because the 980 is already maxed in the GM204. I'm not so sure why you are getting so worked up, we agree there is going to be a bigger chip. The name is actually irrelevant, its just the fact people present speculation and rumours as facts that annoys me. Which again is the source of all this 980 Ti nonsense. Yes, the 980 Ti speculation is nonsense. Has nothing do to with the fact it will be a bigger chip. There will be, obviously.

Yes, based on previous generations we know there will be a bigger chip. Noone disagrees with you there. But based on previous generations a 980 Ti seems very unlikely.

I'd also like you to prove where I am wrong/incorrect. But thats not going to happen is it? Because you can't prove speculation/rumours wrong?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> So you are saying nVidia has scrapped the GM200 and revisioned the chip?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original statement from some other poster was "Wait for 980Ti". I said the 980Ti is nonsense because the 980 is already maxed in the GM204. I'm not so sure why you are getting so worked up, we agree there is going to be a bigger chip. The name is actually irrelevant, its just the fact people present speculation and rumours as facts that annoys me. Which again is the source of all this 980 Ti nonsense. Yes, the 980 Ti speculation is nonsense. Has nothing do to with the fact it will be a bigger chip. There will be, obviously.
> 
> Yes, based on previous generations we know there will be a bigger chip. Noone disagrees with you there. But based on previous generations a 980 Ti seems very unlikely.
> 
> I'd also like you to prove where I am wrong/incorrect. But thats not going to happen is it? Because you can't prove speculation/rumours wrong?


Dude I honestly can't be bothered to keep arguing with you and repeating myself, I'm sure you don't either. But, good so long as you agree there will be a bigger Maxwell chip likely on the 16nm node that's all fine and dandy. However, your point about it being called GM200 is incorrect, since NVIDIA has nothing to say on it, I call it false. We don't know what it could be codenamed and the article you posted is over 5 months old with nothing to say for it apart from false rumours. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Dude I honestly can't be bothered to keep arguing with you and repeating myself, I'm sure you don't either. But, good so long as you agree there will be a bigger Maxwell chip likely on the 16nm node that's all fine and dandy. However, your point about it being called GM200 is incorrect, since NVIDIA has nothing to say on it, I call it false. We don't know what it could be codenamed and the article you posted is over 5 months old with nothing to say for it apart from false rumours. That's all I'm saying.


Fine. But before calling my source false I'd suggest you check up on what the actual source in the TPU article was. Same source used for GM204 and it turned out to be correct. I'd rather you didn't call out "FALSE!" when you aren't sure.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> Fine. But before calling my source false I'd suggest you check up on what the actual source in the TPU article was. Same source used for GM204 and it turned out to be correct. I'd rather you didn't call out "FALSE!" when you aren't sure.


Regardless, just because it was correct once it doesn't mean it will be again. I suggest you stop trying to make me agree with you. It's not going to happen.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Regardless, just because it was correct once it doesn't mean it will be again. I suggest you stop trying to make me agree with you. It's not going to happen.


Not trying to make you argue with me anymore. Just trying to stop you from calling sources false based on what you think. The source is a website where you can find import/export goods into India through Bangalore. It is not something someone made up.


----------



## gdubc

Guys, guys...don't you all think this would be best settled during a game of the new cod?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Guys, guys...don't you all think this would be best settled during a game of the new cod?


lol funny that but COD sucks


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Guys, guys...don't you all think this would be best settled during a game of the new cod?
> 
> 
> 
> lol funny that but COD sucks
Click to expand...

lol I agree

Sent from Note 3


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Guys, guys...don't you all think this would be best settled during a game of the new cod?


I'd rather not, he would absolutely destroy me. People with Corsair Hydro coolers and lots of LED lights automatically win CoD games









EDIT: Sarcasm alert. I also think CoD sucks


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> I'd rather not, he would absolutely destroy me. People with Corsair Hydro coolers and lots of LED lights automatically win CoD games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Sarcasm alert. I also think CoD sucks


ROFL says the guy who probably has no PC.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> ROFL says the guy who probably has no PC.


You're right. I just use one at work:


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Might want to put that in your sig bud... instead of being an ignorant douche with your narcissistic sarcasm.
> Looks more like a test bench to me, but whatever floats your boat lol.


It IS sort of a test bench. It's a showcase we have at work just to make customers look at fancy expensive hardware. I have my own computer, but it's at home, naturally.

My comment WAS sarcastic, but I apologize if you took it personal. Was not meant that way. Its just that a lot of our younger, CoD-playing customers buys Hydro coolers and LED-lights


----------



## criminal

Just to clarify, there is a better chance of big Maxwell being GM200 than GM210 at this point.









Give me big Maxwell Classified please!


----------



## FedericoUY

Oh just waiting for my 770 classy to try out!


----------



## hwoverclkd

Wonder how will jen-hsun huang react if he'd read the recent posts here.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Wonder how will jen-hsun huang react if he'd read the recent posts here.


lmao he'd probably have a hissy fit


----------



## thom1988

hello together
my english is not so good and I do not understand much
so I have a question
is the bios mod (skyn3t bios rev.2) for ln2 ?
my video card is gtx 780 ti classified.
i need a bios mod for ln2 ( unlocked 1.21volt , boost diseble and and and
which bios I can use?
whata is the different :
rev1:
skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-PX.rom
skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-AB.rom

rev2:
skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BE-official.rom
skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BD-official.rom
thanks for help


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thom1988*
> 
> hello together
> my english is not so good and I do not understand much
> so I have a question
> is the bios mod (skyn3t bios rev.2) for ln2 ?
> my video card is gtx 780 ti classified.
> i need a bios mod for ln2 ( unlocked 1.21volt , boost diseble and and and
> which bios I can use?
> whata is the different :
> rev1:
> skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-PX.rom *Precision X*
> skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-AB.rom *MSI Afterburner*
> 
> rev2:
> skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BE-official.rom *Boost Enabled*
> skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BD-official.rom *Boost Disabled*
> thanks for help


See edits.

I'd go with Rev2. Just a matter of preference if you want boost enabled/disabled.


----------



## thom1988

ok thanks , it helped me a bit further
all bios mods ln2 ?
I think if the boost is disabled is better for overclock


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thom1988*
> 
> ok thanks , it helped me a bit further
> all bios mods ln2 ?
> I think if the boost is disabled is better for overclock


Its more reliable. You know EXACTLY what clock you are going to get every time. No fluctuating


----------



## z0ki

I'm a bit bummed out. I put my second 780 ti classified under water and I can't even hit 1350mhz at 1.3065v







I don't know if it's because it's in an 8x slot (waiting for 4 slot crystal links to put it in another 16x slot as I made a mistake) or because I'm using a single pci-e power cable with 2 8pins connected. I think my first card has 2 separate pci-e power cables.

Could this cause bad overclock?

Hoping someone can shed some light for me


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I'm a bit bummed out. I put my second 780 ti classified under water and I can't even hit 1350mhz at 1.3065v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's because it's in an 8x slot (waiting for 4 slot crystal links to put it in another 16x slot as I made a mistake) or because I'm using a single pci-e power cable with 2 8pins connected. I think my first card has 2 separate pci-e power cables.
> 
> Could this cause bad overclock?
> 
> Hoping someone can shed some light for me


You are starving it for power, using the connector, so I would bet that is the issue.

What PSU do you have?

Also, 1350 or even close to it isn't horrible.. I highly suggest giving it the full potential, and properly feeding it without the connector.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> You are starving it for power, using the connector, so I would bet that is the issue.
> 
> What PSU do you have?
> 
> Also, 1350 or even close to it isn't horrible.. I highly suggest giving it the full potential, and properly feeding it without the connector.


I have an Corsair AX1200i

Yeah I am kind of thinking it very well might be using a single to dual PCI-E 8pin connector for power. My top card is running 2x 8-Pin connectors separately. I am hoping that it is just not enough power to the GPU through the single cable! It does have a higher ASIC then my top card which is 73.8% and the new second is 77.0%.

I know ASIC doesn't mean all that much.. Though i should be able to reach 1360mhz @ 1.306v with ease as my first.

In your view what is your opinion regarding the PCI-E cable? Could that really be an issue that it's not feeding enough power into the GPU? Running 2x separate PCI-E cables would be best wouldn't it? I do that with my first top card and have absolute no issues.


----------



## MunneY

Love the way these cards look...


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I have an Corsair AX1200i
> 
> Yeah I am kind of thinking it very well might be using a single to dual PCI-E 8pin connector for power. My top card is running 2x 8-Pin connectors separately. I am hoping that it is just not enough power to the GPU through the single cable! It does have a higher ASIC then my top card which is 73.8% and the new second is 77.0%.
> 
> I know ASIC doesn't mean all that much.. Though i should be able to reach 1360mhz @ 1.306v with ease as my first.
> 
> In your view what is your opinion regarding the PCI-E cable? Could that really be an issue that it's not feeding enough power into the GPU? Running 2x separate PCI-E cables would be best wouldn't it? I do that with my first top card and have absolute no issues.


Your ax1200i should have another modular cable, shouldn't it? If you only have two GPUs, you should have plenty of cables to run them.

If you have the cable that is a single connector at the PSU, but splits just before the gpu, those are good. They run 6 separate 12v wires (normally yellow) and all of the ground cables are usually soldered together for the best possible fitting.

If you have the splitter connected at the end of a single 8 pin, you are splitting 3 12v wires, meaning that the overall power isn't going to be as clean as the 6 separate wires.


----------



## z0ki

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I have an Corsair AX1200i
> 
> Yeah I am kind of thinking it very well might be using a single to dual PCI-E 8pin connector for power. My top card is running 2x 8-Pin connectors separately. I am hoping that it is just not enough power to the GPU through the single cable! It does have a higher ASIC then my top card which is 73.8% and the new second is 77.0%.
> 
> I know ASIC doesn't mean all that much.. Though i should be able to reach 1360mhz @ 1.306v with ease as my first.
> 
> In your view what is your opinion regarding the PCI-E cable? Could that really be an issue that it's not feeding enough power into the GPU? Running 2x separate PCI-E cables would be best wouldn't it? I do that with my first top card and have absolute no issues.






Just to add to my post. Seem's running two separate 8pin PCI-E power cables would be best after a little googling!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> You ax1200i should have another modular cable, shouldn't it? If you only have two GPUs, you should have plenty of cables to run them.


I had sleeved corsair cables but gave a few to a friend as im waiting for some MDPC sleeving to arrive as im going to make my own set. I'll see if i have a spare if not i'll ask him for one back lol.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> 
> Just to add to my post. Seem's running two separate 8pin PCI-E power cables would be best after a little googling!
> I had sleeved corsair cables but gave a few to a friend as im waiting for some MDPC sleeving to arrive as im going to make my own set. I'll see if i have a spare if not i'll ask him for one back lol.


I added to my above post. Yeah, ask him for one back if nothing else.

You can find them on Amazon for cheap, just the stock ones, while you wait for the sleeve cables.


----------



## z0ki

Got my backplate for the second card and some Mayhems, and paint for my ram sticks..



MuNNey get em under water


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I added to my above post. Yeah, ask him for one back if nothing else.
> 
> You can find them on Amazon for cheap, just the stock ones, while you wait for the sleeve cables.


He'll be home from work in around an hour so I will head past his place as he only lives 5 doors up. nice and easy









I found the way it is setup right now, I was only able to get stable at 1370mhz @ 1.4v! lol definitely doesn't seem right especially for a classified and just under it would cause artifacting etc.

But i will definitely get the other cable (hoping he still has them all) and i'll report back on how I go.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> He'll be home from work in around an hour so I will head past his place as he only lives 5 doors up. nice and easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the way it is setup right now, I was only able to get stable at 1370mhz @ 1.4v! lol definitely doesn't seem right especially for a classified and just under it would cause artifacting etc.
> 
> But i will definitely get the other cable (hoping he still has them all) and i'll report back on how I go.


That is a hell of a lot of voltage even on water. That translates to closer to 1.43v in reality, as the Classy voltage tool doesn't show how high it really is vs what you set.

At 1.3v.. 1.325v even, I can't go past 1370 range. I have had them to 1406ish with 1.375 (nearly 1.4 in reality) mid winter with the case set outside... I have no regrets, that was worth it, lol.

When you get a chance, order a probe it connector. They a 9.99, get one for each of your GPUs, and monitor the voltage with a multimeter, so you have real readouts. You will be shocked at the difference.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> That is a hell of a lot of voltage even on water. That translates to closer to 1.43v in reality, as the Classy voltage tool doesn't show how high it really is vs what you set.
> 
> At 1.3v.. 1.325v even, I can't go past 1370 range. I have had them to 1406ish with 1.375 (nearly 1.4 in reality) mid winter with the case set outside... I have no regrets, that was worth it, lol.
> 
> When you get a chance, order a probe it connector. They a 9.99, get one for each of your GPUs, and monitor the voltage with a multimeter, so you have real readouts. You will be shocked at the difference.


Yeah i've got a MultiMeter here somewhere.. once i get the cable i'll hook it all up and use the MM to see







and then i'll report back


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Yeah i've got a MultiMeter here somewhere.. once i get the cable i'll hook it all up and use the MM to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then i'll report back


I need to get a new MM, as I sent mine to Australia and need to pick up a few really good new ones (thinking Fluke, since they are the best in the business) but I will grab a couple of the cheap ones I have at work, and post the difference tomorrow. I have to go put a new Cooler on the CPU at work, so I will be there anyway, and I have 6 probe it cables right now, LOL.


----------



## thom1988

with the new evga precision x16 tool i can go up to 1.3volt , but with the originla bios my powert target limited.
with the bios mod from this forum , i can only adjust 1.21volt with the x16 tool.
there in the next time a bios mod that this problem-solve?


----------



## Aesthethc

EDIT: my card came back to life

... no explanation how

the 3rd light was off but now it suddenly works, all lights are on.

i hope it stays like this..... i will report back with clocks tomorrow.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> So frustrated.
> 
> I did cross shipping service with EVGA, have a 600 dollar hold on my card and then i found out that the card they sent me is a dud
> 
> I should have tested the card on air cooling before putting the waterblock on it i made a huge mistake.
> 
> The 3rd light is off in the five debug lights
> 
> This is so frustrating!!! Now i have to send this card back in order for me to get my refund, THEN also have them inspect my card and have another one sent to me... basically its going to take 2-3 weeks to get this all fixed
> 
> THIS IS SO SAD GUYS. I cant believe EVGA just sent me a dud replacement card -- even cross shipping service too. this is so frustrating.


Dude, that is not cool. Call them immediately as see if they will test a new one and fire it out immediately, that isn't your fault and they shouldn't make you wait again.

*edit* did you check to make sure there are no shorts on the Waterblock... I just thought about that, you definitely should have tested it first.. If the damage happened while installing the Waterblock, it technically will be on you.. :-( either way, it is bad.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> That is a hell of a lot of voltage even on water. That translates to closer to 1.43v in reality, as the Classy voltage tool doesn't show how high it really is vs what you set.
> 
> At 1.3v.. 1.325v even, I can't go past 1370 range. I have had them to 1406ish with 1.375 (nearly 1.4 in reality) mid winter with the case set outside... I have no regrets, that was worth it, lol.
> 
> When you get a chance, order a probe it connector. They a 9.99, get one for each of your GPUs, and monitor the voltage with a multimeter, so you have real readouts. You will be shocked at the difference.


I know there are differences between sw and DMM voltage read out, but just so we are all in the same page, by reality/actual voltage you meant DMM voltage reading *@load*, and not the DMM reading when idle (after setting volts on classy tool and let it sit idle), correct?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I know there are differences between sw and DMM voltage read out, but just so we are all in the same page, by reality/actual voltage you meant DMM voltage reading *@load*, and not the DMM reading when idle (after setting volts on classy tool and let it sit idle), correct?


I have let it sit, idle, and everything prior to running a benchmark. It doesn't seem to go down much, as the voltage tool overrides the idle voltage. Not sure what you are honestly asking though. I will run to work real quick, and see if I can grab a multimeter.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Dude, that is not cool. Call them immediately as see if they will test a new one and fire it out immediately, that isn't your fault and they shouldn't make you wait again.
> 
> *edit* did you check to make sure there are no shorts on the Waterblock... I just thought about that, you definitely should have tested it first.. If the damage happened while installing the Waterblock, it technically will be on you.. :-( either way, it is bad.


\

The GPU suddenly works........ i dont know how i fixed it but it boots up now. Im super confused as the EVGA rep said it was an internal problem.

Really dont know what i did, i booted the card with one PCIe cable, then the five debug lights turned on.... then i plugged in the PCIe cable and then BAM it works.

I unplugged the PCIe cables and plugged them back in over 10+ times.... idk how the 10th time worked.

Anyhow, heres some pictures of the card!

Seems the highest it will go at 1.20v is 1320mhz! I wonder what it can do with a 200% power target and 1.35v!

Ill flash the card tomorrow -- going to bed now 4:40am PST haha









The VRAM is Hynix ): I had Samsung's on my last ones and i was able to do a +800 memory overclock. I guess these wont OC as high as my samsungs ! aww


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> \
> 
> The GPU suddenly works........ i dont know how i fixed it but it boots up now. Im super confused as the EVGA rep said it was an internal problem.
> 
> Really dont know what i did, i booted the card with one PCIe cable, then the five debug lights turned on.... then i plugged in the PCIe cable and then BAM it works.
> 
> I unplugged the PCIe cables and plugged them back in over 10+ times.... idk how the 10th time worked.
> 
> Anyhow, heres some pictures of the card!
> 
> Seems the highest it will go at 1.20v is 1320mhz! I wonder what it can do with a 200% power target and 1.35v!
> 
> Ill flash the card tomorrow -- going to bed now 4:40am PST haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VRAM is Hynix ): I had Samsung's on my last ones and i was able to do a +800 memory overclock. I guess these wont OC as high as my samsungs ! aww


Every gpu I have, except the 750ti, Has hynix. They may not overclock quite as high, but was good is 800 extra mhz, if the rewards stop around 300. I can get mine to 450, but even at 1370 core clock, it doesn't have much of an effect.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I know there are differences between sw and DMM voltage read out, but just so we are all in the same page, by reality/actual voltage you meant DMM voltage reading *@load*, and not the DMM reading when idle (after setting volts on classy tool and let it sit idle), correct?


Ok, to address your question the best way I know I can... still not entirely sure what you are asking...

Stock setting on everything:

Classy Tool on Auto 1.02500v Multimeter reads 1.032v at Absolute idle, nothing to disturb it.
Classy Tool on Auto 1.17500v Multimeter reads 1.200v at full load
Classy Tool without Auto 1.06875 Multimeter reads 1.076v at absolute idle
Classy Tool without Auto 1.06875 Multimeter reads 1.094v under load (notice, classy tool is set to the exact same voltage, but the card is eating more)
Classy Tool without Auto 1.17500 Multimeter reads 1.185v at absolute idle
Classy Tool without Auto 1.17500 Multimeter reads 1.200v under load (still no classy tool adjustments.
Classy Tool without Auto 1.30000 Multimeter reads 1.308 at absolute Idle
Classy Tool without Auto 1.30000 Multimeter reads 1.329 under load
Classy Tool without Auto 1.40000 Multimeter reads 1.4134 at absolute idle
Classy Tool without Auto 1.40000 Multimeter reads 1.426 under load.

So, it has been 5 months since I actually overclocked and overvolted these cards... and I was pretty darn close on my voltage recollection.. Feed it less than you mean to. Add approximately .010v before putting your card under load and .025v EVERYTIME you put a Ti Classy under load.

if you need pictures, or even video, hit me. I will make them and post them right away.


----------



## Aesthethc

Guys i have bad news...
I cannot boot up the computer

and i caught it on video of the computer acting up

the screen started flashing black, the screen started to look very aliased, and my display would go offline and online repeatedly

now the card is displaying zero signal now ):

I will upload the video and post it here to show you what im talking about...

I was just playing a round of BF4, ran some bench marks and i checked all the temps, all under 50C on load and VRMs are 43C avg load

i passed bench and everything was fine

Then all of a sudden now i cannot even boot my PC up ):

Cant believe EVGA sent a dud to me. This is super frustrating, they said they need me to send my card out and they cannot send me a free one for the time being, they could at least give me a free cross ship since they messed up the cross ship i paid for on my card.... and then give me like a week to send back both cards...

Man this is so frustrating!





EDIT:

Just called EVGA, and they said to send BOTH the cards back to them.... the original one i was gonna RMA, including this current GPU they sent to me as a replacement.... and they said if they receive it on monday or tuesday, they will be able to get out a GPU to me by earliest Friday of next week.

):

Im so sad, i cant believe they screwed me over like this. I have a 600 dollar hold on my card for nothing, and in addition they said they cannot provide me prepaid labels to ship back the BROKEN REPLACEMENT card.

I literally have to pay shipping to return something i paid $600. I should have just bought the card myself from amazon or newegg or something.

I wish an EVGA rep was reading this or something, this is just not what i expected from EVGA... been a long time supporter since 2004


----------



## Maintenance Bot

@Aesthethc, get some rest then put the normal fan cooler back on it and see if it works. Maybe something is shorting inside the block or something. I hope you figure it out.


----------



## Aesthethc

Yup motherboard debug light shows up as GPU LED

something is stopping my PC from booting up and its the GPU

I think im going to bed, going to reassemble the air cooler back onto card... i have a headache, i think i lost the old thermal pads for my 1st GPU, replaced them with fujipoly's didnt think id need to RMA the card down the lane.... and now i dont have memory pads for one of the cards..

and i dont even know where i put the screws that mounted the heatsink to the GPU for the first card...

i did cross-shipment so i could use the existing screws on the replacement card to ship back to EVGA to approve my RMA

now im stuck with this dud card...... agh what a headache









Gonna go sleep now and call it a day. nothing i can do now at this point -- have to pull out more cash out of my wallet and wait more time.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Ok, to address your question the best way I know I can... still not entirely sure what you are asking...
> 
> Stock setting on everything:
> 
> Classy Tool on Auto 1.02500v Multimeter reads 1.032v at Absolute idle, nothing to disturb it.
> Classy Tool on Auto 1.17500v Multimeter reads 1.200v at full load
> Classy Tool without Auto 1.06875 Multimeter reads 1.076v at absolute idle
> Classy Tool without Auto 1.06875 Multimeter reads 1.094v under load (notice, classy tool is set to the exact same voltage, but the card is eating more)
> Classy Tool without Auto 1.17500 Multimeter reads 1.185v at absolute idle
> Classy Tool without Auto 1.17500 Multimeter reads 1.200v under load (still no classy tool adjustments.
> Classy Tool without Auto 1.30000 Multimeter reads 1.308 at absolute Idle
> Classy Tool without Auto 1.30000 Multimeter reads 1.329 under load
> Classy Tool without Auto 1.40000 Multimeter reads 1.4134 at absolute idle
> Classy Tool without Auto 1.40000 Multimeter reads 1.426 under load.
> 
> So, it has been 5 months since I actually overclocked and overvolted these cards... and I was pretty darn close on my voltage recollection.. Feed it less than you mean to. Add approximately .010v before putting your card under load and .025v EVERYTIME you put a Ti Classy under load.
> 
> if you need pictures, or even video, hit me. I will make them and post them right away.


No, it's fine. So you are seeing differences in both idle and under load state. My case is different though. Voltage I set via Classy tool or PX and DMM reading are always ~equal (+/- 0.001v). But under load, you and I are seeing the same delta, i.e. approx 25mV.

If I may use your example, mine would look like this:

Classy Tool without Auto 1.300 Multimeter reads _1.300_ at absolute idle (+/- 1mV)
Classy Tool without Auto 1.300 Multimeter reads _1.325_ under load. (but once i get past ~1.35V, the difference gets higher)

What's interesting is, on my old motherboard i'm seeing the same idle read out differences as you do (~0.010V - 0.015V). Seems like motherboard can influence the voltage you're putting in (?)


----------



## Aesthethc

Just wanted to update again,

My PC Turned back on.... its somehow on again. Last night it just straight up refused to boot up...

I just turned my computer off for 5 hours, went to bed and now it works again? I think theres something wrong with my GPU.

EDIT: Nope, just turned off and refusing to boot up.

Same problem as 5 hours ago. I called an EVGA rep to complain and now i got my free prepaid shipping label that i was originally declined on, but now since i called back they agreed to send me a shipping label since its for sure the GPU and not a PCI slot on my motherboard.

EDIT again: i replaced the GPU with my OLD 780 classy (the one ready in the box for RMA) and bam just proves my PCIe slot is perfectly fine and my motherboard is not the problem or PSU...

I just ran a benchmark right now and it passed and gave me a score of 1564 on heaven bench max settings

The GPU from EVGA (that came as replacement) would make my display completely black out, even crash my computer and refuse to boot up. The VGA LED debug light is turned on (red light) on my ASUS M5 Formula Motherboard. Meaning its a VGA problem for sure.

Im going to take apart my waterblock and take pictures to show that nothing is shorting out the card and it was properly installed. (ive installed numerous blocks on cards -- this isnt my first time :/ ) im almost 99% sure its EVGA's fault though.


----------



## hotrod717

Looks like I'll be back in the club soon. Just got a 780ti classy for a sweet price. Hopefully get it before next weekend and turns out decent. Evbot should be here any day now.


----------



## MunneY

Whatd ya pay for it?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I'm pretty sure this has been mentioned somewhere in this thread, but will the EVGA Probe it Connector work with our classifieds?

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000010


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Looks like I'll be back in the club soon. Just got a 780ti classy for a sweet price. Hopefully get it before next weekend and turns out decent. Evbot should be here any day now.


nice...did you let go of your 290x lightning or u keeping it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I'm pretty sure this has been mentioned somewhere in this thread, but will the EVGA Probe it Connector work with our classifieds?
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000010


yes


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> nice...did you let go of your 290x lightning or u keeping it?


No, I don't think I'll be letting go of that card anytime soon. I regret selling a 7970 Matrix 1385/1885 which was on par with the Lightning on overclock ability and don't want to go through that kind if regret with another card.








I was thinking the Lightning would be on the shelf until I go x99, but I've been getting better oc's out my 4790k and may take it for a spin again. Been playing with 770's sli'd. Just got this today
http://hwbot.org/submission/2670144_hotrod717_aquamark_2x_geforce_gtx_770_446187_marks #5 for sli'd 770's That on air! Lol. Think I'm finally getting used to nvidia a little bit.


----------



## Faydes

So as a basically complete nub when it comes to overclocking GPU's...what are the differences in the bios? I know how to flash them but i dont know how to make use of them. What is considered a SAFE base overclock for the base model classified ti variant on stock cooler?

Relatively simple questions but I understand its different for every card, I just wonder what I can do because every time ive tried overclocking ive always had issues even a minimal overclock =/


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> No, I don't think I'll be letting go of that card anytime soon. I regret selling a 7970 Matrix 1385/1885 which was on par with the Lightning on overclock ability and don't want to go through that kind if regret with another card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the Lightning would be on the shelf until I go x99, but I've been getting better oc's out my 4790k and may take it for a spin again. Been playing with 770's sli'd. Just got this today
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2670144_hotrod717_aquamark_2x_geforce_gtx_770_446187_marks #5 for sli'd 770's That on air! Lol. Think I'm finally getting used to nvidia a little bit.


cool. You got some good pieces of cards there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faydes*
> 
> So as a basically complete nub when it comes to overclocking GPU's...what are the differences in the bios? I know how to flash them but i dont know how to make use of them. What is considered a SAFE base overclock for the base model classified ti variant on stock cooler?
> 
> Relatively simple questions but I understand its different for every card, I just wonder what I can do because every time ive tried overclocking ive always had issues even a minimal overclock =/


i believe you are asking specifically for an EVGA classified card. Stock classified clocks (base clocks on my perspective) are already overclocked from factory and are the only thing stable (and SAFE) that is officially guaranteed by EVGA.

As a generic rule, you'd need to increase the voltage as you increase the clocks and seeing artifacts/crashes, though every chip is different so your mileage may vary compared to others. Mind the voltage you set and the temperature. Make sure you stay below 80c. Clock down or reduce the voltage if it gets a little hot (>80c). 80 is still safe, but i guess you're a little conservative so.

Modded bios would typically let you go beyond the stock voltage/power limit


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> cool. You got some good pieces of cards there.
> i believe you are asking specifically for an EVGA classified card. Stock classified clocks (base clocks on my perspective) are already overclocked from factory and are the only thing stable (and SAFE) that is officially guaranteed by EVGA.
> 
> As a generic rule, you'd need to increase the voltage as you increase the clocks and seeing artifacts/crashes, though every chip is different so your mileage may vary compared to others. Mind the voltage you set and the temperature. Make sure you stay below 80c. Clock down or reduce the voltage if it gets a little hot (>80c). 80 is still safe, but i guess you're a little conservative so.
> 
> Modded bios would typically let you go beyond the stock voltage/power limit


Good summary. I would add, that most cards will generally go higher at stock voltage as well depending on card. The manufacturers generally go with a voltage and clock that work across a wide spectrum of chips.


----------



## BENSON519

Hey guys so the other day i bought 2 780 classifieds. In bf4, they will not go over 60% usage. 1080p should be easy for these cards. When i use only one i get the exact same fps which is around 100 on ultra. Is it just bf4? i have tried evga precisionx, msi afterburner, tried different dsr settings, fresh install of nvidia drivers, i have a i5-3570k overclocked to 4.2. any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## BENSON519




----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> Hey guys so the other day i bought 2 780 classifieds. In bf4, they will not go over 60% usage. 1080p should be easy for these cards. When i use only one i get the exact same fps which is around 100 on ultra. Is it just bf4? i have tried evga precisionx, msi afterburner, tried different dsr settings, fresh install of nvidia drivers, i have a i5-3570k overclocked to 4.2. any advice is greatly appreciated


whats your psu wattage? does one card at a time show 99%/100% usage? bottleneck could be the psu or cpu.


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> whats your psu wattage? does one card at a time show 99%/100% usage? bottleneck could be the psu or cpu.


I have a 1000 watt xion PSU in right now but am purchasing a evga 1000g2 very soon. Both cards show 50% usage and about 60c for temps. I can get them to 90% usage with resolution at 200, but then only 30-40 fps. I don't think I have a bottleneck. I'm just missing something somewhere


----------



## BENSON519

I just tried disabling sli. 80% usage is all 1 will do with the same fps


----------



## Takla

yeah could be a software problem then. do you have the same problem in other games? a fresh windows install could fix it if you want to do that.


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> yeah could be a software problem then. do you have the same problem in other games? a fresh windows install could fix it if you want to do that.


going to try that see what happens


----------



## BENSON519

2974 heaven benchmark thats not very good is it?


----------



## DarkReign32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> 2974 heaven benchmark thats not very good is it?


I think I score around 1900 with a single 780.


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I think I score around 1900 with a single 780.


so they are working? Both cards were running about 70%. I'm going to try it again later. Hopefully its just a battlefield 4 issue! Just can't figure out why my 660's did just a little lower in game


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> so they are working? Both cards were running about 70%. I'm going to try it again later. Hopefully its just a battlefield 4 issue! Just can't figure out why my 660's did just a little lower in game


Check your power settings as well. Max sure you are on "maximum performance"


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Check your power settings as well. Max sure you are on "maximum performance"


yes. Checked that in control panel and in nvidia settings as well


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BENSON519*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkReign32*
> 
> I think I score around 1900 with a single 780.
> 
> 
> 
> so they are working? Both cards were running about 70%. I'm going to try it again later. Hopefully its just a battlefield 4 issue! Just can't figure out why my 660's did just a little lower in game
Click to expand...

your cards may not be the whole issue. nvidia drivers have been having issues since 337 and these latest ones really toasted sli

stuttering: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/786728/geforce-drivers/-official-nvidia-344-60-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-11-4-14-/post/4353844/#4353844
sli: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/786728/geforce-drivers/-official-nvidia-344-60-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-11-4-14-/1/


----------



## BENSON519

After being crabby for a whole day, I took both cards out. Put 1 in and ran benchmark on heaven. The did the same with the second. Both ran 99% during test. Then put both in and all of a sudden they both work. Bf4 hasn't dropped below 100fps since and kinda stays in the 120-140 range. Something must not have had full contact


----------



## Shultzy

Hey I have a EVBot brand new in the box I was just curious what those things are going for now. I bought it right when they discontinued them just in case I might use it. I still have it and was thinking I wanted to upgrade my video card and obviously I'll never use the EVBot. So are they still worth anything?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> Hey I have a EVBot brand new in the box I was just curious what those things are going for now. I bought it right when they discontinued them just in case I might use it. I still have it and was thinking I wanted to upgrade my video card and obviously I'll never use the EVBot. So are they still worth anything?


easily $200 + on eBay.

Sent from Note 3


----------



## Shultzy

That's what I figured I just wasn't sure if they were still wanted by anyone. I'll probably be posting it up on eBay then to get some money for an upgrade.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> That's what I figured I just wasn't sure if they were still wanted by anyone. I'll probably be posting it up on eBay then to get some money for an upgrade.


very much so. Good luck!

Sent from Note 3


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I picked up another classy for cheap, and I should be getting it Thursday. So I felt the need to tear down my loop tonight and get my computer ready. Unfortunately I do not have the money to get another waterblock, backplate, and radiator so everything will be air cooled until I have some spare cash. My pc went from this....



To this.... and I don't have a normal cpu cooler so I have to get one.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I picked up another classy for cheap, and I should be getting it Thursday. So I felt the need to tear down my loop tonight and get my computer ready. Unfortunately I do not have the money to get another waterblock, backplate, and radiator so everything will be air cooled until I have some spare cash. My pc went from this....
> 
> 
> 
> To this.... and I don't have a normal cpu cooler so I have to get one.


why not watercool everything but the 1 card?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> why not watercool everything but the 1 card?


The placement of the pump/res wouldn't allow the card to be installed so I need to figure out a better place for it. I also would have no idea how to run the tubing so it would bypass the non water cooled card since these cards are huge. I thought about just keeping the CPU under water, but again I would need to figure out a place for the pump/res. As long as I don't have any unplanned expenses, I should have enought saved up to get the rest of the water cooling components by the end of this month.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> why not watercool everything but the 1 card?
> 
> 
> 
> The placement of the pump/res wouldn't allow the card to be installed so I need to figure out a better place for it. I also would have no idea how to run the tubing so it would bypass the non water cooled card since these cards are huge. I thought about just keeping the CPU under water, but again I would need to figure out a place for the pump/res. As long as I don't have any unplanned expenses, I should have enought saved up to get the rest of the water cooling components by the end of this month.
Click to expand...

I see. I didn't think like that lol but then again i'm one who would have strapped the res to the back of a drive bay.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I picked up another classy for cheap, and I should be getting it Thursday. So I felt the need to tear down my loop tonight and get my computer ready. Unfortunately I do not have the money to get another waterblock, backplate, and radiator so everything will be air cooled until I have some spare cash. My pc went from this....
> 
> 
> 
> To this.... and I don't have a normal cpu cooler so I have to get one.


Wow we have almost very similar setups!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> The placement of the pump/res wouldn't allow the card to be installed so I need to figure out a better place for it. I also would have no idea how to run the tubing so it would bypass the non water cooled card since these cards are huge. I thought about just keeping the CPU under water, but again I would need to figure out a place for the pump/res. As long as I don't have any unplanned expenses, I should have enought saved up to get the rest of the water cooling components by the end of this month.




Its been done.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Wow we have almost very similar setups!
> 
> 
> Its been done.


Thats pretty cool. I used to have a 2500k but I got a pretty good deal on the 3570k.


----------



## Karawasa

I have the 780 TI Classified Reference Edition. I am wondering if the "EVGA 780 Ti Classified EVGA bios" listed in the opening post has the EVGA fix. I'm hoping to flash my LN2 bios with this as I've heard the reference edition (2887-KR) can support the 2888-KR bios. Thoughts?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karawasa*
> 
> I have the 780 TI Classified Reference Edition. I am wondering if the "EVGA 780 Ti Classified EVGA bios" listed in the opening post has the EVGA fix. I'm hoping to flash my LN2 bios with this as I've heard the reference edition (2887-KR) can support the 2888-KR bios. Thoughts?


I own 2 2888s and I recently bought a 3rd Classy but 2887... I left it alone and benched it to see where I could run stable. You can see those results a lil bit up.

I'd test it first then i'd flash it. I have no doubt it'll handle the 2888 bios, but you should always verify the card before doing anything.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Aww man dont sell that on ebay. Thee are plenty of people on hwbot or ocn thatd snatch that up...
Seriously who recommends ebay

Only difference between those 2 cards is factory binning


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Aww man dont sell that on ebay. Thee are plenty of people on hwbot or ocn thatd snatch that up...
> Seriously who recommends ebay
> 
> Only difference between those 2 cards is factory binning


I'd be inclined to agree, buy my new card (2887) does better on air than either of my super binned cards (2888s). Bye like 40mhz


----------



## Karawasa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I own 2 2888s and I recently bought a 3rd Classy but 2887... I left it alone and benched it to see where I could run stable. You can see those results a lil bit up.
> 
> I'd test it first then i'd flash it. I have no doubt it'll handle the 2888 bios, but you should always verify the card before doing anything.


I've tested it with the 2888 clocks and it runs stable. I am looking to get the most recent 2888 bios (one with EVGA fix).


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karawasa*
> 
> I've tested it with the 2888 clocks and it runs stable. I am looking to get the most recent 2888 bios (one with EVGA fix).


Here is the actual one pulled from EVGA's site :-D

2888.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Here is the actual one pulled from EVGA's site :-D
> 
> 2888.zip 135k .zip file


Hmm I don't think you're suppose to post that? Is that the one you got from emailing Chris over at EVGA? I could be wrong though.


----------



## Karawasa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Here is the actual one pulled from EVGA's site :-D
> 
> 2888.zip 135k .zip file


Sweet. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Hmm I don't think you're suppose to post that? Is that the one you got from emailing Chris over at EVGA? I could be wrong though.


That's the one I am looking for!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Aww man dont sell that on ebay. Thee are plenty of people on hwbot or ocn thatd snatch that up...
> Seriously who recommends ebay
> 
> Only difference between those 2 cards is factory binning


Insufficient rep. Does hwbot have a sales section?


----------



## VSG

Yeah: http://forum.hwbot.org/forumdisplay.php?f=121


----------



## Kimir

You need to be logged in to see its content.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Hmm I don't think you're suppose to post that? Is that the one you got from emailing Chris over at EVGA? I could be wrong though.


I was never told not to share it... Its a bios that should be on every classy IMHO! that is, if you arent using Skyn3t's


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yeah: http://forum.hwbot.org/forumdisplay.php?f=121


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You need to be logged in to see its content.


I see, they do it like:

To be approved for the Marketplace, you need to be active for at least 90 days at HWBOT


----------



## tatmMRKIV

IT'S GLORIOUS CONTENT!
it's where i get almost all my good DDR3, CPUs, MOBOs
I got a MSI BB2 over there for 100$
binned cpus
binned PSC

its where all the pro overclockers buy n sell, mostly in euros.

So if you are worried about vaseline and LET probably not the place for you.

I have been using the marketplace since the day I registered. I doubt I got a free pass of any sort
I don't sell there though. just a WTB ad or 2


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I see, they do it like:
> 
> To be approved for the Marketplace, you need to be active for at least 90 days at HWBOT


Just PM Massman and he will give you access if you pester him enough times even on Day 1


----------



## alancsalt

I'm way over the ninety day limit









Joined 30th October 2010 .... but that might help the other chap...

@tatmMRKIV
Quote:


> Posting For Sale/Wanted/Appraisal outside the marketplace is not permitted.
> To post a new thread in the For Sale/Wanted and appraisal forums you must have at least 35 REPs.


http://www.overclock.net/f/322/marketplace-rules


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeha I was on my phone and it doesn't show rep by people's names in that format


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Hmm I don't think you're suppose to post that? Is that the one you got from emailing Chris over at EVGA? I could be wrong though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was never told not to share it... Its a bios that should be on every classy IMHO! that is, if you arent using Skyn3t's
Click to expand...

yeah i was also told not to share either. I don't fully understand why but i trust evga has a reason.


----------



## szeged

something was waiting for me when i got home.


----------



## BENSON519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Here is the actual one pulled from EVGA's site :-D
> 
> 2888.zip 135k .zip file


what do you mean by evga fix? Sorry. I'm a noob to the classified cards or any high end card for that matter


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Hmm I don't think you're suppose to post that? Is that the one you got from emailing Chris over at EVGA? I could be wrong though.


Quote:


> I was never told not to share it... Its a bios that should be on every classy IMHO! that is, if you arent using Skyn3t's


Quote:


> yeah i was also told not to share either. I don't fully understand why but i trust evga has a reason.


This is too comical not to quote. Rofl.
- Person #1 shares on the DL, Person #2 puts it on Front St., and Person #3 takes it out of context and fully puts the noen signs on it. - OCN at it's finest! The reason why things don't get shared more often around here.

Oh, I just got my classy today!


----------



## Chomuco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> something was waiting for me when i got home.












http://goforahemi.com/id56.html


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> This is too comical not to quote. Rofl.
> - Person #1 shares on the DL, Person #2 puts it on Front St., and Person #3 takes it out of context and fully puts the noen signs on it. - OCN at it's finest! The reason why things don't get shared more often around here.
> 
> Oh, I just got my classy today!


"please don't share this bios" and then clearly giving a one time download link. Once you click it, and try again, it doesn't work... Hmmm.. Sharing is caring, lol. Now if people used Private Messaging, since it is still a new concept, to share things that they were told not to. Point is, person two should learn how to use "Private Messaging" to avoid situations like this.


----------



## szeged

okay boys, first test is done.

this is on air at room temperature of 75F in a closed case



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4696275

my 5960x is at stock so is my ram atm. testing with a 5.75ghz 5960x in a few minutes.

have to flash my evbot to get real voltage control too, just using prec X atm.


----------



## MunneY

I was given a bios by EVGA and was NEVER told to keep it a secret or don't share. Even if they had, thats crap, for a company to provide a solution to a problem only to the people who come asking for it.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Is it worth selling my 970s for this bad boy?









Only things concerning me is noise and just overall price/performance.

Would prefer a single card set up.

What type of PCB is the classified? If it will fit a G10 or HG10 no problems, I think that's a big plus.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> This is too comical not to quote. Rofl.
> - Person #1 shares on the DL, Person #2 puts it on Front St., and Person #3 takes it out of context and fully puts the noen signs on it. - OCN at it's finest! The reason why things don't get shared more often around here.
> 
> Oh, I just got my classy today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "please don't share this bios" and then clearly giving a one time download link. Once you click it, and try again, it doesn't work... Hmmm.. Sharing is caring, lol. Now if people used Private Messaging, since it is still a new concept, to share things that they were told not to. Point is, person two should learn how to use "Private Messaging" to avoid situations like this.
Click to expand...

I RESPECT the business I had with them, nothing wrong with that i believe, let alone be a private thing..







And that's what I practice in the work I do.

besides, if anyone already has a evga card, how hard would it be to just send the guy an email and ask for it?

@hotrod717 looking forward to the bench results!


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Aww man dont sell that on ebay. Thee are plenty of people on hwbot or ocn thatd snatch that up...
> Seriously who recommends ebay
> 
> Only difference between those 2 cards is factory binning


Yeah I would rather sell it here to help out fellow OCN members and of course avoid all the fees that eBay has, but I don't have 35 rep. I don't post a whole lot here, and when I do I try to be helpful, but I don't see myself ever getting to that 35 rep mark.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Aww man dont sell that on ebay. Thee are plenty of people on hwbot or ocn thatd snatch that up...
> Seriously who recommends ebay
> 
> Only difference between those 2 cards is factory binning
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I would rather sell it here to help out fellow OCN members and of course avoid all the fees that eBay has, but I don't have 35 rep. I don't post a whole lot here, and when I do I try to be helpful, but I don't see myself ever getting to that 35 rep mark.
Click to expand...

you will get there be patient.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> okay boys, first test is done.
> 
> this is on air at room temperature of 75F in a closed case
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4696275
> 
> my 5960x is at stock so is my ram atm. testing with a 5.75ghz 5960x in a few minutes.
> 
> have to flash my evbot to get real voltage control too, just using prec X atm.


let me know when you start benching, i want to come over


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> Yeah I would rather sell it here to help out fellow OCN members and of course avoid all the fees that eBay has, but I don't have 35 rep. I don't post a whole lot here, and when I do I try to be helpful, but I don't see myself ever getting to that 35 rep mark.


go to unanswered questions and reply to as many as possible
over time lol not all at once.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> let me know when you start benching, i want to come over


will do


----------



## strong island 1

I am at work but I just roughly added the 980 Classy section at the top of OP. With the new classy tool, evbot software and XOC bios. I will fix it tonight.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> Yeah I would rather sell it here to help out fellow OCN members and of course avoid all the fees that eBay has, but I don't have 35 rep. I don't post a whole lot here, and when I do I try to be helpful, but I don't see myself ever getting to that 35 rep mark.


It seems so much harder now to get rep than it use to be. People now are so unappreciative of help these days. But like someone else said, just go to unanswered threads and try helping as much as you can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I am at work but I just roughly added the 980 Classy section at the top of OP. With the new classy tool, evbot software and XOC bios. I will fix it tonight.


Continued good work my friend! Imaginary +rep to you!


----------



## WebTourist

the 780/780ti classy EK water block is fit to 980 classy
some holes is not in the same place but it's ok









the block does not fit 100% .
I found some problems and the board bending but can be used.
be careful

I will post more pictures at the end of the day


----------



## Jpmboy

OOB on fire strike. cpu @ 4.4. Classy on "normal" bios. If waterblocks were available I'd buy 2 more.








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3221441 (16539 graphics)
sorry - will get a screenshot next time.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> OOB on fire strike. cpu @ 4.4. Classy on "normal" bios. If waterblocks were available I'd buy 2 more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3221441 (16539 graphics)
> sorry - will get a screenshot next time.


Pretty monster... Im gonna be jealous until Q1 next year


----------



## Wastedslayer

980 Classified

Tried to find the maximum without adding any voltage.

Running Valley my max clocks are 1555/8100. Temps peaking at 59c with 100% fan.

Gonna start turning up the voltage and see what she does.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karawasa*
> 
> Sweet. Thanks!
> That's the one I am looking for!


The skyn3t revision 2 bios has that overvoltage fix included and so does the ftw2002 bios and the bios labeled xti bios I believe is the one directly from evga, so they all work. The ftw2002 bios and sky rev. 2 are the best with the highest power limits. They are all in OP under 780 ti classy section.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> OOB on fire strike. cpu @ 4.4. Classy on "normal" bios. If waterblocks were available I'd buy 2 more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3221441 (16539 graphics)
> sorry - will get a screenshot next time.


wow that is pretty amazing. Definitely a little jealous.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> The skyn3t revision 2 bios has that overvoltage fix included and so does the ftw2002 bios and the bios labeled xti bios I believe is the one directly from evga, so they all work. The ftw2002 bios and sky rev. 2 are the best with the highest power limits. They are all in OP under 780 ti classy section.
> wow that is pretty amazing. Definitely a little jealous.


eh, for the OEM bios, it's not bad for sure. Too bad the vrms on these cards do not report temp. (like the strix does).I'm reluctant to juice it with the evbot until I get a WB on the thing...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> Yeah I would rather sell it here to help out fellow OCN members and of course avoid all the fees that eBay has, but I don't have 35 rep. I don't post a whole lot here, and when I do I try to be helpful, but I don't see myself ever getting to that 35 rep mark.


It took a while for me, but it happened. It will happen over time ^-^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you will get there be patient.


Exactly!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> It seems so much harder now to get rep than it use to be. People now are so unappreciative of help these days. But like someone else said, just go to unanswered threads and try helping as much as you can.


It does seem to be that way, especially with a wide variety of people wanting advice and help within minutes even on the most complicated of questions. Thankfully, there are still plenty of people out there who are thankful for help received ^-^


----------



## Jpmboy

Stock OC bios, +87mV in AB: 1611/8208


gotta get WBs for this and the strix!!!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Stock OC bios, +87mV in AB: 1611/8208
> 
> 
> gotta get WBs for this and the strix!!!


can you control voltage like the classy on the strix ?

ehh i think i might just get a classy. what do you think i should get


----------



## carlhil2

Hopefully, by tomorrow, or, I should say, later today, the Egg will have reimbursed me for the two 980's that I had to return because my pc wouldn't boot with them using the DisPlay port, then, I will be copping two of the Classy's,....


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> can you control voltage like the classy on the strix ?
> 
> ehh i think i might just get a classy. what do you think i should get


Get a classy if you can afford it. Easy voltage control and no hard mods needed. With the strix you can only control gpu volts. With classy you can control gpu, mem, and pll voltage.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Get a classy if you can afford it. Easy voltage control and no hard mods needed. With the strix you can only control gpu volts. With classy you can control gpu, mem, and pll voltage.


yeah i figured that. guess im going 980 classified


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah i figured that. guess im going 980 classified


Classified is usually worth it ^-^ I totally love my 780 classified!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> can you control voltage like the classy on the strix ?
> 
> ehh i think i might just get a classy. what do you think i should get


they're both really good cards and VERY close in performance. Hard to decide! If you have an evbot, get the classy for sure. If not, and using software to control voltage... it's really a toss-up.
the strix is doing 8400 ram on stock voltage. THIS classy's ram doesn't seem as strong (yet)

is the classy $120 better? that's really the question. look at these water cooled runs: http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=28447&postcount=75


----------



## szeged

Do we know what the strix mem stock voltage is?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Do we know what the strix mem stock voltage is?


I believe its around 1.65v for mem stock is what i recall. Just did the vmod for mem volts and now pushed pass 8600 with 1.71v air cooled for benches.


----------



## carlhil2

The Egg must have had a lot, just ordered two 980 Classy's after having them in my cart the past couple of days, happy man right now..


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> The Egg must have had a lot, just ordered two 980 Classy's after having them in my cart the past couple of days, happy man right now..


I'm pretty sure a lot of people who were going to buy one were put off by several, if not all of the following,

1. the price,
2. the delay
3. no waterblocks
4. limited stock


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Do we know what the strix mem stock voltage is?


they're both at 1.65V OOB


----------



## carlhil2

Yep, and, I appreciate it.....


----------



## TheMadHatta

Hey guys i fianally got myself a kingpin version of them sexy 780 ti cards, i figured id snatch it up considerin git was just around if not just over 200 usd cheaper than another gtx 780 ti SC from evga with the acx cooler on it, since ive been wanting to sli these cards for a while now.... anyways i remember reading several times, asking, and even read again somewhere possibly on here that as long as say i take a 780 ti lightning card i believe msi made that one, and then grabbed an evga super clocked one, or even with the titans, i could mix and match within the same reference model or something of that sort, just that the better card would have its memory scaled down to match that of the lower end card which should be in the 1st cards slot from what i remember

anyways sorry for lack grammar im getting a bit of track ive been up all night lol, so i figured... ive got a gtx 780 ti factory SC from evga, oh look a kingpin for so much cheaper i have to snag it up and i did.... got it legit off amazon prime so no shady business but it seems it may be DOA or something... i tried using my old build completely remade to test the new kingpin on its own since the card isng being recognized on my current rig

i wanna swap back to the mobo i was having issues with with the kingpin solo because of various reasons, but idk what to do... i figured at that point to test it in the current build even if it was gonna be the 2nd card just not sli with my 780 ti SC which i have setup with an nzxt g10 and kraken x40 closed loop cooler and modded heat spreader i made. I can get the fans on the kingpin to spin up the lights come on just like in the older rig by itself but yet no visuals, nothing

at least when i tried it by itself in my older rig, i would receive the beep followed by either 3 or 4 short consecutive beeps which according to my rampage IV extreme mobo manual means that the mobo isnt detecting a VGA and the led error code thing is just showing some random post numbers no error...

i thought maybe its a lack of power? thats what seemed like a common problem online, i tried my corsair rm 1kw psu and my ax1200i psu, no fix, i tried 2 different sets of ram, tried the 2 cards of one of those sets instead of all 4, idk what else to do.... should i just send it back to amazon and say it was DOA?

i cant seem to find any step by step troubleshooting guide for my problem or even a generalized troubleshooting guide that could get me anywhere other than no where... what would you guys try next? what do you think it is? sorry again for the grammar, ill respond with all the info u guys could want if your willing to help out, i think i included most the important stuff shy of the entire rigs and every part to em for my testing....

thanks for putting up with this and any help sent my way will obviously be greatly appreciated

just in case heres my cards so u know exactly which ones....
http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Superclocked-Dual-Link-Graphics-03G-P4-2884-KR/dp/B00GMTGJIU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1415996164&sr=8-2&keywords=evga+780+ti+super+clocked+acx (now using a closed loop cooling setup)

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Classified-Dual-Link-Graphics-03G-P4-3888-KR/dp/B00JLU1YF0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415996074&sr=8-1&keywords=kingpin+780+ti (as is right outa the box)

oh yeah i mentioned i could run the cards together on my main build right? kingpin spins up didnt do em in sli just the computer acts as if there is no kingpin, not even another display device in the manager for win7 running 64bit ultimate


----------



## QuietGamer

Don't know if this will help or not but a person on PCPartpicker was having this issue (no display, card not detected) as well. (different card of course)

After much trouble shooting with PSU and alot of other stuff it wound up being a MB BIOS update fixed it. Maybe something to look into.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadHatta*
> 
> Hey guys i fianally got myself a kingpin version of them sexy 780 ti cards, i figured id snatch it up considerin git was just around if not just over 200 usd cheaper than another gtx 780 ti SC from evga with the acx cooler on it, since ive been wanting to sli these cards for a while now.... anyways i remember reading several times, asking, and even read again somewhere possibly on here that as long as say i take a 780 ti lightning card i believe msi made that one, and then grabbed an evga super clocked one, or even with the titans, i could mix and match within the same reference model or something of that sort, just that the better card would have its memory scaled down to match that of the lower end card which should be in the 1st cards slot from what i remember
> 
> anyways sorry for lack grammar im getting a bit of track ive been up all night lol, so i figured... ive got a gtx 780 ti factory SC from evga, oh look a kingpin for so much cheaper i have to snag it up and i did.... got it legit off amazon prime so no shady business but it seems it may be DOA or something... i tried using my old build completely remade to test the new kingpin on its own since the card isng being recognized on my current rig
> 
> i wanna swap back to the mobo i was having issues with with the kingpin solo because of various reasons, but idk what to do... i figured at that point to test it in the current build even if it was gonna be the 2nd card just not sli with my 780 ti SC which i have setup with an nzxt g10 and kraken x40 closed loop cooler and modded heat spreader i made. I can get the fans on the kingpin to spin up the lights come on just like in the older rig by itself but yet no visuals, nothing
> 
> at least when i tried it by itself in my older rig, i would receive the beep followed by either 3 or 4 short consecutive beeps which according to my rampage IV extreme mobo manual means that the mobo isnt detecting a VGA and the led error code thing is just showing some random post numbers no error...
> 
> i thought maybe its a lack of power? thats what seemed like a common problem online, i tried my corsair rm 1kw psu and my ax1200i psu, no fix, i tried 2 different sets of ram, tried the 2 cards of one of those sets instead of all 4, idk what else to do.... should i just send it back to amazon and say it was DOA?
> 
> i cant seem to find any step by step troubleshooting guide for my problem or even a generalized troubleshooting guide that could get me anywhere other than no where... what would you guys try next? what do you think it is? sorry again for the grammar, ill respond with all the info u guys could want if your willing to help out, i think i included most the important stuff shy of the entire rigs and every part to em for my testing....
> 
> thanks for putting up with this and any help sent my way will obviously be greatly appreciated
> 
> just in case heres my cards so u know exactly which ones....
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Superclocked-Dual-Link-Graphics-03G-P4-2884-KR/dp/B00GMTGJIU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1415996164&sr=8-2&keywords=evga+780+ti+super+clocked+acx (now using a closed loop cooling setup)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Classified-Dual-Link-Graphics-03G-P4-3888-KR/dp/B00JLU1YF0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415996074&sr=8-1&keywords=kingpin+780+ti (as is right outa the box)
> 
> oh yeah i mentioned i could run the cards together on my main build right? kingpin spins up didnt do em in sli just the computer acts as if there is no kingpin, not even another display device in the manager for win7 running 64bit ultimate


Rma the card as the bios is damaged. To attempt to fix it you can unplug any device attaached to it and then get it picked up in device manager. Then switch to the original stock bios and extract it. then shutdown and switch to the ln2 bios and boot and flash it to the card using options -4 -5 -6. or I can upload my bios and you can try folashing it.nvflash should pick up the card as it reads the pcie lanes. another thing is to remove the cooler and check for blown or burnt chips.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I got my second card installed today. So far I haven't had a problem overclocking it. I did a quick firestrike extreme run, and I thought it would have scored higher, but I am happy with it.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3229184
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4717777


----------



## Jpmboy

So I saved the 3 bioses from the 980 classifed (attached zip folder)... as far as I can tell, the OC and LN2 bios look identical by MBT?









GM204classifiedbioses.zip 412k .zip file


MBT:

MaxwellBiosTweaker.zip 100k .zip file


----------



## TheMadHatta

awe hell man i swear i always get the worst luck when it comes to DOA memory and GPUS X( ugh yeah idk how to change the bios i only found out after i got the card that it had its own bios which kinda blew me away, well good thing is i just bought its like less than a week ago have all the factory packaging so i can just send it back to amazon, i hope they still have some more left at that price so i can get a replacement, but before i do i could opt for saving the extra 100-200 usd to try for a matching factory SC 780 ti from evga, although i believe my own cooler and an evga 780ti reference card would do the job no? to have an identical card rather than underclocking the king pin to match my current card till i get into a fully stable build thats ready to be slowly and steadly upped with lil minor overclocked when i see necessary. Im autodidact never had anyone to teach me what im doin so ive had to learn the hard way not to get my rig together adn then see what numbers i can get with what was that devil of a gpu stress test/benchmarking tool that ppl were liking but has fried plenty of peoples brand new cards like myself, furmark? its been a while it was something that looked cheap initially but once launched i used it to compare my upgraded rig to my old gtx590 setup.... funny dual evga gtx 590s in a HAF 913 case burning up in the high 90s technically running quad sli cuz of those things being so well just evil lol, and furmark could run for hours pushing those temps and it did, no probs still getting work out of those pups, but ive already fried a 780 after a few mins way back wehn the titans were still new and poooffsiizzle lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Has anyone flashed to the bios in the OP? NVflash keepd telling me it can't open the file. NVF is working right (i think) since it let me save the LN2 bios... and successfully flashed my Strix:

nvm - I think I got it.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Has anyone flashed to the bios in the OP? NVflash keepd telling me it can't open the file. NVF is working right (i think) since it let me save the LN2 bios... and successfully flashed my Strix:


It doesn't have anything to do with being in a .zip file does it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> It doesn't have anything to do with being in a .zip file does it?


no - it's in the same directory as nvflash, un zipped.. but maybe... ii have to move it down one directory. nope... bios mismatch (during "sanity check") just to be sure, I reflashed the ln2 bios I had just saved with NVF (last Pic).

Anyone have the right bios? ... I can't get the OP bios to flash.*..has anyone flashed with the "ClassyX.rom" ???
*



successful flash(just in case) back to the LN2 bios


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadHatta*
> 
> awe hell man i swear i always get the worst luck when it comes to DOA memory and GPUS X( ugh yeah idk how to change the bios i only found out after i got the card that it had its own bios which kinda blew me away, well good thing is i just bought its like less than a week ago have all the factory packaging so i can just send it back to amazon, i hope they still have some more left at that price so i can get a replacement, but before i do i could opt for saving the extra 100-200 usd to try for a matching factory SC 780 ti from evga, although i believe my own cooler and an evga 780ti reference card would do the job no? to have an identical card rather than underclocking the king pin to match my current card till i get into a fully stable build thats ready to be slowly and steadly upped with lil minor overclocked when i see necessary. Im autodidact never had anyone to teach me what im doin so ive had to learn the hard way not to get my rig together adn then see what numbers i can get with what was that devil of a gpu stress test/benchmarking tool that ppl were liking but has fried plenty of peoples brand new cards like myself, furmark? its been a while it was something that looked cheap initially but once launched i used it to compare my upgraded rig to my old gtx590 setup.... funny dual evga gtx 590s in a HAF 913 case burning up in the high 90s technically running quad sli cuz of those things being so well just evil lol, and furmark could run for hours pushing those temps and it did, no probs still getting work out of those pups, but ive already fried a 780 after a few mins way back wehn the titans were still new and poooffsiizzle lol


stick with keeping cards identical. mixing and matching can cause things too act weird.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> It doesn't have anything to do with being in a .zip file does it?
> 
> 
> 
> no - it's in the same directory as nvflash, un zipped.. but maybe... ii have to move it down one directory. nope... bios mismatch (during "sanity check") just to be sure, I reflashed the ln2 bios I had just saved with NVF (last Pic).
> 
> Anyone have the right bios? ... I can't get the OP bios to flash.*..has anyone flashed with the "ClassyX.rom" ???
> *
> 
> 
> 
> successful flash(just in case) back to the LN2 bios
Click to expand...

The one from here flashed fine for me.

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?p=28366


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> The one from here flashed fine for me.
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?p=28366


thanks Pikaru, that's the first one I tried. IDK what I'm doing wrong. Display driver disabled, commands correct (heck, I flashed cards waaay too many times







_. I get the same mismatch of the hash check.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> The one from here flashed fine for me.
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?p=28366
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Pikaru, that's the first one I tried. IDK what I'm doing wrong. Display driver disabled, commands correct (heck, I flashed cards waaay too many times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _. I get the same mismatch of the hash check.
Click to expand...

I don't know if the order matters... but I think I usually put the -6 after the file name. If I'm giving you totally newb answers then my bad lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I don't know if the order matters... but I think I usually put the -6 after the file name. If I'm giving you totally newb answers then my bad lol


tried both ways. normally I put the index and qualifiers before the file name (in accord with NVflash docs)... saw how tin had it on his site, tried backwards too... no joy.


----------



## SDhydro

Instead of disabling the vid card try unistalling display driver and then try flashing if you havent.

> nvflash -6 biosname.rom


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> tried both ways. normally I put the index and qualifiers before the file name (in accord with NVflash docs)... saw how tin had it on his site, tried backwards too... no joy.


I got spoiled by the 780 Ti Classy Bios flash tool in windows (x.rom), but usually I flash the GPUs by booting into win 98 via USB stick...not sure if that would help, but may be worth a try ?


----------



## Wastedslayer

A quick heads-up for those considering putting the 780 Classy EK Block on their 980. I just spent some time messing around with mine, and while yes you can get it to kind of work... there are 3-4 memory chips that wont be making contact. There is a chip to the top left of the die that prevents the block from sitting correctly and while you can force it down kind of and apply a bunch of pressure, it will flex the PCB to crap. However, it did seem like the GPU was at least making 'decent' contact, but I really cant advise trying it.

Those that are doing it currently.... you are bold.

Edit: Jpmboy I am having the same issue with the Kingpin BIOS. Tried disabling and completely uninstalling driver to no avail. Let me know if you find a fix.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wastedslayer*
> 
> A quick heads-up for those considering putting the 780 Classy EK Block on their 980. I just spent some time messing around with mine, and while yes you can get it to kind of work... there are 3-4 memory chips that wont be making contact. There is a chip to the top left of the die that prevents the block from sitting correctly and while you can force it down kind of and apply a bunch of pressure, it will flex the PCB to crap. However, it did seem like the GPU was at least making 'decent' contact, but I really cant advise trying it.
> 
> Those that are doing it currently.... you are bold.
> 
> Edit: Jpmboy I am having the same issue with the Kingpin BIOS. Tried disabling and completely uninstalling driver to no avail. Let me know if you find a fix.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I don't know if the order matters... but I think I usually put the -6 after the file name. If I'm giving you totally newb answers then my bad lol
> 
> 
> 
> tried both ways. normally I put the index and qualifiers before the file name (in accord with NVflash docs)... saw how tin had it on his site, tried backwards too... no joy.
Click to expand...

switch to a older nvidia driver like 335 and then try flashing. It may be the driver.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I RESPECT the business I had with them, nothing wrong with that i believe, let alone be a private thing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's what I practice in the work I do.
> 
> besides, if anyone already has a evga card, how hard would it be to just send the guy an email and ask for it?
> 
> @hotrod717 looking forward to the bench results!


Just getting started feeling the card out. I'm not even sure where I should be with Nvidia. Lol. AB was giving issues, so I switched to PX and I stopped at 1252/1800 w/ 1.2v. Hopefully I can push it some more today. Would love to find a used block on the cheap or I may just go with a universal, after going through so many cards as of late. Don't like pushing too hard on air. Regardless, I will be keeping this card for a little while. Just got a evbot and need to get oriented with that, so have some work cut out for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> switch to a older nvidia driver like 335 and then try flashing. It may be the driver.


driver is (must be) disabled during the install for maxwell to flash.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> I got spoiled by the 780 Ti Classy Bios flash tool in windows (x.rom), but usually I flash the GPUs by booting into win 98 via USB stick...not sure if that would help, but may be worth a try ?


same here. I always flashed fron DOS, but apparently, there is no dos version of nvflash for maxwell ?

removing drivers did not matter:


----------



## pompss

gtx 980 classified +90 mhz on the core and +100 on the memory card its crashing in 3d mark with the kingpin bios

I change in high perfomance in windows same problem.I don't know why every time i buy Evga i have problems with the card

Same thing happen with the kingpin with overheat issues time ago.

Removed the drive with ddu and reinstalled same issues.

the driver are the last from nvidia

If someone have some suggestion before i broke this card in pieces ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wastedslayer*
> 
> A quick heads-up for those considering putting the 780 Classy EK Block on their 980. I just spent some time messing around with mine, and while yes you can get it to kind of work... there are 3-4 memory chips that wont be making contact. There is a chip to the top left of the die that prevents the block from sitting correctly and while you can force it down kind of and apply a bunch of pressure, it will flex the PCB to crap. However, it did seem like the GPU was at least making 'decent' contact, but I really cant advise trying it.
> 
> Those that are doing it currently.... you are bold.
> 
> Edit: Jpmboy I am having the same issue with the Kingpin BIOS. Tried disabling and completely uninstalling driver to no avail. Let me know if you find a fix.


got it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1514306/evga-evga-gtx-980-classified-coming-soon/1600_20#post_23149564


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Just getting started feeling the card out. I'm not even sure where I should be with Nvidia. Lol. AB was giving issues, so I switched to PX and I stopped at 1252/1800 w/ 1.2v. Hopefully I can push it some more today. Would love to find a used block on the cheap or I may just go with a universal, after going through so many cards as of late. Don't like pushing too hard on air. Regardless, I will be keeping this card for a little while. Just got a evbot and need to get oriented with that, so have some work cut out for me.


I saw your post at 290x lightning thread...hope those two awesome cards would both give love. In case you run out of space to keep your 980, let me know, I might have some extra cash by then and would be glad to take it off your hand


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> switch to a older nvidia driver like 335 and then try flashing. It may be the driver.
> 
> 
> 
> driver is (must be) disabled during the install for maxwell to flash.
Click to expand...

ouch so nvidia found a way to interfere with are flashing on 900 series?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I saw your post at 290x lightning thread...hope those two awesome cards would both give love. In case you run out of space to keep your 980, let me know, I might have some extra cash by then and would be glad to take it off your hand


Sorry for the confusion. 780ti classy. Couldn't pass it up and since I had good results with 770's, thought I would give 780ti a try again. I won't be going with a 980 until i feel comfortable with Nvida. Trying to get used to all the tools and bios' for nvidia first. I got frustrated last time and hoping to be patient enough this time, to see it thru.
I'm crossing my fingers the 2nd 290xL is at least close to the first. High expectation considering how good the first one is.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ouch so nvidia found a way to interfere with are flashing on 900 series?


yeah - even gpuZ will disable the video driver just to save the bios on maxwell gpus.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I saw your post at 290x lightning thread...hope those two awesome cards would both give love. In case you run out of space to keep your 980, let me know, I might have some extra cash by then and would be glad to take it off your hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. 780ti classy. Couldn't pass it up and since I had good results with 770's, thought I would give 780ti a try again. I won't be going with a 980 until i feel comfortable with Nvida. Trying to get used to all the tools and bios' for nvidia first. I got frustrated last time and hoping to be patient enough this time, to see it thru.
> I'm crossing my fingers the 2nd 290xL is at least close to the first. High expectation considering how good the first one is.
Click to expand...

lol - good you cleared that up. I would have followed your lead water cooling the 290x lightning at the time if I weren't plagued by the blackscreen twice back-to-back. Anyways, I still hope that classy won't disappoint you. Mine isn't stellar but happy that it gives 1384/2000 (benching) | 1358 / 2000 (gaming).

_EDIT: p.s. seems like there's a circulating malware on OCN, recently noticing Norton blocking several intrusions whenever I'm logged on here._


----------



## Wastedslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> switch to a older nvidia driver like 335 and then try flashing. It may be the driver.


Jpmboy found a fix. Its been posted in the Classified coming soon post. Basically though its what you said, another member posted a different version of nvflash and it worked without an issue.

Fix here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1514306/evga-evga-gtx-980-classified-coming-soon/1600#post_23149543

BUT, here are my findings with the different BIOS's.

Stock LN2: 1558/8200 (Hit or miss.. sometimes would crash, sometimes wouldn't)
Kingpin: Garbage, crashed with even a mild overclock
NOLIMITZ Classified: Sorcery! Benching & Game stable at 1572/8316

Seriously, if your having issues try the NOLIMITZ Bios:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-nolimits-and-gamestable

That is all.


----------



## carlhil2

True, I had the 980 reference flashed with the evga nolimits bios, worked nicely..


----------



## pepsiLv3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wastedslayer*
> 
> Stock LN2: 1558/8200 (Hit or miss.. sometimes would crash, sometimes wouldn't)
> Kingpin: Garbage, crashed with even a mild overclock
> NOLIMITZ Classified: Sorcery! Benching & Game stable at 1572/8316


I can agree on the GTX 980 Classified bios, the stock image will top out at 155x Mhz and run there all day. The KPC bios will overclock quite well but needs voltage just to activate 3D clocks. The same thing was true with the 780Ti KPE, the default voltage config was an extra 50mV.

Thing is you shouldn't need votlage with the GTX 980 Classified so, again, I agree its garbage (at least on air/water)

Gonna try the NOLIMITZ bios this afternoon. My card will do 1605Mhz with the KPC Bios, I'm hoping for more.

*edit* NOLIMITZ bios is basically a pre-overclocked image. it doesn't do much to increase your overclock but does take the guess work out. Turns out I'm still sitting 1555Mhz stable, no volts normal fan. There are certain instances where 1605Mhz works (Firestrike + lots of fan) and 1573Mhz works in others. Bottom line. flash it and give it a try but don't expect anything too magical.


----------



## Wastedslayer

For those that bought their cards for the Egg recently and are hoping to score the free mouse they are offering; I just got mine. It took a while, and they tried to offer me another free game code.. but I stayed vigilant and in the end they honored it







.

I don't even want the mouse tbh, it was just the principle of the whole thing! Heh


----------



## Baasha

My 2x GTX-980 Classified GPUs have ASIC scores of:

1.) 87.7%
2.) 69.3%

Both cards Boost to 1418Mhz out of the box - no OC setting etc.

Anyway, going to try the NOLIMITZ BIOS along with the Classified Tool later and see what these babies can do!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wastedslayer*
> 
> For those that bought their cards for the Egg recently and are hoping to score the free mouse they are offering; I just got mine. It took a while, and they tried to offer me another free game code.. but I stayed vigilant and in the end they honored it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I don't even want the mouse tbh, it was just the principle of the whole thing! Heh


I'da taken the code and headed straight fleabay


----------



## hotrod717

Need some help guys. Been struggling all day with drivers and driver crashes. Performed several clean installs and bios changes, and still getting crashes going to 3d with stock settings or even a +5 bump.


----------



## JedinHD

I certainly came late to the party but enjoying the read (so far). Please add me http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=b3nhm


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wastedslayer*
> 
> Jpmboy found a fix. Its been posted in the Classified coming soon post. Basically though its what you said, another member posted a different version of nvflash and it worked without an issue.
> 
> Fix here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1514306/evga-evga-gtx-980-classified-coming-soon/1600#post_23149543
> 
> BUT, here are my findings with the different BIOS's.
> 
> Stock LN2: 1558/8200 (Hit or miss.. sometimes would crash, sometimes wouldn't)
> Kingpin: Garbage, crashed with even a mild overclock
> NOLIMITZ Classified: Sorcery! Benching & Game stable at 1572/8316
> 
> Seriously, if your having issues try the NOLIMITZ Bios:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-nolimits-and-gamestable
> 
> That is all.


So I've been working with a couple of bioses to see which ones do what before pushing any of them hard with voltage (bot flash worked but needed to do the hard-reset flash method). At least with the sample I'm working with (and on air, cold air - gpu temp never exceeds 57C), voltages above 1.25V tend to degrade performance, and 1.3 with higher clocks is throwing a dx11 error. (boost clocks at 1611 and higher).

The NoLimits bios, claims to adjust voltage up to ~1.312 volts (according to the bios and the readme file in the zip folder) Using this bios with fire strike, the max voltage I've seen is 1.15V (via DMM) if I do not set it differently (in fact, the stock oem bioses will run 1.26-1.3V as is). PX voltage slider still works with this bios and setting 1.25V works just like it does on the stock OC bios. With the exception of elevated base clocks and boost clocks (which you can set the same for any of the OEM bioses) the voltage changes in this bios have not shown up on a DMM unless I set the slider in PX or AB.

Anyone else using this bios and a DMM on a 980 classified? Am I doing something wrong? (I hope so, had great expectations for this mod bios).

nolimits bios readme:

README-NOLIMITSv7.txt 2k .txt file


----------



## pompss

My last shot on the 980's will be the Strix and the Hof.

So far My gtx 780 ti HOF V20 perfoms the same in gaming as any gtx 980 reference, g1, classified.


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Need some help guys. Been struggling all day with drivers and driver crashes. Performed several clean installs and bios changes, and still getting crashes going to 3d with stock settings or even a +5 bump.


that means you reached the limit


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> that means you reached the limit


I don't think you may have understood. It crashes with no overclock, at stock going into 3d. It was previously doing fine during initial testing -
I'm going to throw it in my z97 rig which had a clean install with 770's and had great results. Now that I think about it, when I put the 770's in x79 rig, they had experienced some weird issues as well. I'm really leaning towards the drivers and possibly Win7 have been borked and that I must not have cleanly swept the AMD drivers. Will have to wait until I get home from work tonight to find out.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I don't think you may have understood. It crashes with no overclock, at stock going into 3d. It was previously doing fine during initial testing


Have you tried bumping up the voltage slightly...?

My 780Ti was not 100% stable on default clocks until I had bumped the voltage up by 10mV. Basically it was right on the edge as far as stability is concerned with the default voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I don't think you may have understood. It crashes with no overclock, at stock going into 3d. It was previously doing fine during initial testing -
> I'm going to throw it in my z97 rig which had a clean install with 770's and had great results. Now that I think about it, when I put the 770's in x79 rig, they had experienced some weird issues as well. I'm really leaning towards the drivers and possibly Win7 have been borked and that I must not have cleanly swept the AMD drivers. Will have to wait until I get home from work tonight to find out.


hey bud, did you wipe drivers with DDU? so this 780 KPE(?) is on your x79 rig?


----------



## AndreTM

What about a BIOS made by skyn3t for these 980 Classified?


----------



## TheMadHatta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> stick with keeping cards identical. mixing and matching can cause things too act weird.


i would but the only problem is getting another evga gtx 780 SC with the acx cooler or not is still 700-770 usd the price i payed when this cared was top of the line and new, where as the even better and newer kingppin edit. is in the high 500s to 700 flat tops lol in totally screwed







i miss having my old dual 780 setup tho, was so nice for running BF4 on a 5760x1080 res and streaming the center screen at 720-1080p on twitch lol


----------



## computergeekz36

Hey guys I just picked up a 780ti Classy. What is the best bios to use for overclocking on water? The skynet or XTI ?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computergeekz36*
> 
> Hey guys I just picked up a 780ti Classy. What is the best bios to use for overclocking on water? The skynet or XTI ?


I always use the boost disabled Skyn3t Bios, but thats just me!


----------



## computergeekz36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I always use the boost disabled Skyn3t Bios, but thats just me!


This one?
"EVGA 780 Ti Classified skyn3t bios rev.2 (evga official fix bios rev.)"


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computergeekz36*
> 
> This one?
> "EVGA 780 Ti Classified skyn3t bios rev.2 (evga official fix bios rev.)"


Yup,

there is a BE (Boost Enabled) and a BD (Boost Disabled)... Use the BD


----------



## swiftypoison

Question: for those of you who have Classy backplates from EVGA, can you tell me what type of screws it uses? I sent my GTX 770 Classy for RMA, but since i didnt have the original screws, I sent it with them. Now its $15 for a set of screws from EVGA


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm the same as @MunneY - boost disabled. Seems to co-operate better when pushing the card. Mine's a non-Ti though.


----------



## jasonsansone

I have tried to research this but come up empty. I am sorry if this has been covered or is ignorant.

I am using my 780 Ti Classy in OS X, so all overclocking must be flashed in the bios. Standard OC utilities aren't available in OS X. I test and edit in Win 7, but I need to custom edit my bios to whatever my final, stable OC is. I use this rig for Final Cut editing and want to have as fast a GPU as possible. I have the various modded bios (skyn3t, ftw, etc) and know how to use the Kepler Bios Tweaker. I have successfully flashed various edited bios where I changed only the core and memory frequencies. However, I am on water and I want to go above 1.212 volts on the core.

Can any bios be edited / modded for volts beyond 1.212 or must such increased voltages come from software such as PX or the classified tool? Can I or anyone else modify a bios that can be flashed to run at a voltage above 1.212?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasonsansone*
> 
> I have tried to research this but come up empty. I am sorry if this has been covered or is ignorant.
> 
> I am using my 780 Ti Classy in OS X, so all overclocking must be flashed in the bios. Standard OC utilities aren't available in OS X. I test and edit in Win 7, but I need to custom edit my bios to whatever my final, stable OC is. I use this rig for Final Cut editing and want to have as fast a GPU as possible. I have the various modded bios (skyn3t, ftw, etc) and know how to use the Kepler Bios Tweaker. I have successfully flashed various edited bios where I changed only the core and memory frequencies. However, I am on water and I want to go above 1.212 volts on the core.
> 
> Can any bios be edited / modded for volts beyond 1.212 or must such increased voltages come from software such as PX or the classified tool? Can I or anyone else modify a bios that can be flashed to run at a voltage above 1.212?


No. I run mac os x on this build in my sig from time to time and the max allowed in bios is 1.212v as far as i know because when set higher it causes bsod's in windows still yet maybe mac might run it higher however there is no way to finely control it and make it behave specific way. Take my kingpin for instance. In linux and ma os x it automatically boosted to the end of the boost table 1500+ on core and as you can imagine this cause some issues when i wasn't idling as i use final cut as well. Yet in windows it follows the boost limit set in the bios and not the whole boost table. I say mod the bios within the 1.212v and then let it work from there as stability is more important considering that driver in mac is really only for the titan and a few other cards and just happens to work for the 780ti classy.


----------



## ozzy1925

i returned my 2x980 strix cards back to shop because both of them had coil whine and it really started to bother me. But i think they were doing great. Both had ASIC %79.2 and without sli each one does 1582 max core with sli they were doing 1565 max core.Now i am thinking of buying 2x 980 classfied.Do you think i have chance of getting worse overclocker classfieds?I know its a silicon lottery and i can get the strix cards back.Btw i am going to watercool them


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i returned my 2x980 strix cards back to shop because both of them had coil whine and it really started to bother me. But i think they were doing great. Both had ASIC %79.2 and without sli each one does 1582 max core with sli they were doing 1565 max core.Now i am thinking of buying 2x 980 classfied.Do you think i have chance of getting worse overclocker classfieds?I know its a silicon lottery and i can get the strix cards back.Btw i am going to watercool them


it's a toss up. I have not heard any coil whine from either but then again, my right ear is a bit weak







. The community has more "tools" for the classy and the EVBOT, although the strix has excellent tools too. Available bioses seem very good for both - maybe a bit better right now on the strix side. The vrm on the strix is accessible and reports temperature, classy is/does not. I'm probably gonna send thes two classys back and get 2 more strix... then wait until a 980Ti classy or KP.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm probably gonna send thes two classys back and get 2 more strix... .


OR you can put that on sale here for a very 'friendly' price


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> OR you can put that on sale here for a very 'friendly' price


lol - too late, already returned.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Hey guys.. Quick question, since I know everyone here can measure voltage if you have a DMM :-D

Has anyone compared the voltage of the 780 or 980 Classified with a multimeter against GPU-Z. I just updated GPU-Z and previously I would get readings close to what Precision and HWiNFO64 said, which were Obviously bogus..

Today, I was testing for an EVGA Forum member, (Click here for the ******ed long post) that thought the new Precision x16 5.2.5 wasn't overvolting. I found something very interesting in the process.

The Precision overvolt works fairly nice.

1.3v in Precision is the cap. When set to 1.3v, whether under load or not, GPU-Z reads 1.296... surprisingly close to the set voltage. The DMM read out 1.308 without a load and 1.325 with a load.

1.25 setting, GPU-Z read 1.219 and DMM reads 1.33 w/o load and 1.5v w/load.

I have Never seen GPU-Z read out so close to the set voltage on my cards in the past. Was this an update that they did? Also, can someone check with a 980 Classy and a 780 Classy as well, if you have a few seconds to just check 1.25v? I am just extremely curious how close the readout from GPU-Z is to the 780 and 980 now.


----------



## pompss

Some who have the asus strix can tell me if there is a way to increse the voltage over stock ??

What the modfiy_Gm204 does ??

I click on it and a dos windows open and close fast without showing nothing


----------



## computergeekz36

Thanks guys.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Some who have the asus strix can tell me if there is a way to increse the voltage over stock ??
> 
> What the modfiy_Gm204 does ??
> I click on it and a dos windows open and close fast without showing nothing


you need to edit the test.ini file to the voltage you want. then hit the mod.exe. that locks the voltage at what you entered in the ini file. Make sure you flash to one of the compatible bioses before jsyt clicking that exe. Read the instructions in Shammy's pack.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you need to edit the test.ini file to the voltage you want. then hit the mod.exe. that locks the voltage at what you entered in the ini file. Make sure you flash to one of the compatible bioses before jsyt clicking that exe. Read the instructions in Shammy's pack.


Thanks jpmboy very helpful


----------



## leonredbone

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=kgwzu


----------



## Aesthethc

Whats the maximum safe 24/7 voltage for a 780 classy on water full block? I see it goes up to 1.5v but what is the safest 24/7?

Im using skyn3t rev 4 bios and this card cannot get past 1300 mhz ): so sad...... even at 1.40v i cant get past 1320mhz....

my last GPU was able to do 1410 easy at the same voltage. i guess i didnt get so lucky with the silicon lottery this time

Are there other BIOS's to use that will maybe have higher clocks other than skyn3t for the 780 classified?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Thanks jpmboy very helpful


u r welcome! just go slow with the voltage until you see how well the card can cool itself in your box.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Whats the maximum safe 24/7 voltage for a 780 classy on water full block? I see it goes up to 1.5v but what is the safest 24/7?
> 
> Im using skyn3t rev 4 bios and this card cannot get past 1300 mhz ): so sad...... even at 1.40v i cant get past 1320mhz....
> 
> my last GPU was able to do 1410 easy at the same voltage. i guess i didnt get so lucky with the silicon lottery this time
> 
> Are there other BIOS's to use that will maybe have higher clocks other than skyn3t for the 780 classified?


I wouldnt run over 1.35 everyday... 1.5 would be my limit for short bench runs on water.


----------



## fatlardo

I have 2 gtx 780 classies, how safe are used blocks? I'm thinking about going water for the first time, although I don't see any used ones on ocn.


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Hey guys.. Quick question, since I know everyone here can measure voltage if you have a DMM :-D
> 
> Has anyone compared the voltage of the 780 or 980 Classified with a multimeter against GPU-Z. I just updated GPU-Z and previously I would get readings close to what Precision and HWiNFO64 said, which were Obviously bogus..
> 
> Today, I was testing for an EVGA Forum member, (Click here for the ******ed long post) that thought the new Precision x16 5.2.5 wasn't overvolting. I found something very interesting in the process.
> 
> The Precision overvolt works fairly nice.
> 
> 1.3v in Precision is the cap. When set to 1.3v, whether under load or not, GPU-Z reads 1.296... surprisingly close to the set voltage. The DMM read out 1.308 without a load and 1.325 with a load.
> 
> 1.25 setting, GPU-Z read 1.219 and DMM reads 1.33 w/o load and 1.5v w/load.
> 
> I have Never seen GPU-Z read out so close to the set voltage on my cards in the past. Was this an update that they did? Also, can someone check with a 980 Classy and a 780 Classy as well, if you have a few seconds to just check 1.25v? I am just extremely curious how close the readout from GPU-Z is to the 780 and 980 now.


it's been like that for a while. I first noticed that when Precision X15 was released.


----------



## computergeekz36

Okay I flashed skys bios

skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BD-official

[*] Version 80.80.34.00.80 bios version and fix only Official by EVGA
[*] Base core clock 1084.5 Mhz
[*] Boost disable
[*] 3d voltage adjustable
[*] 1.212v Unlocked
[*] Fan Idle 20%
[*] Fan bumped to 100%
[*] Default power target 100% 600w by 150% slide 900w for PX

and its not giving me the voltage that it is supposed to.

Instead of the 1.212v I'm getting a max voltage of 1.105 in MSI burner.
Also my bios reads 80.80.34.01.80 in gpuz not 00
Why would I go from 1.175 to 1.105?
Everything else seems to have worked as normal. 150% power slider etc...

Any help would be appreciated

.


----------



## Nihaan

Hello

Can someone tell me how much waltage does Classified 980 pulls on default and on max oc around 1600mhz..

I'm sure its not power hungry like Kingpin/780ti but i'd like to see the numbers before i decide on something, i hope someone can share.

Thanks.


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computergeekz36*
> 
> Okay I flashed skys bios
> 
> skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BD-official
> 
> [*] Version 80.80.34.00.80 bios version and fix only Official by EVGA
> [*] Base core clock 1084.5 Mhz
> [*] Boost disable
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v Unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 600w by 150% slide 900w for PX
> 
> and its not giving me the voltage that it is supposed to.
> 
> Instead of the 1.212v I'm getting a max voltage of 1.105 in MSI burner.
> Also my bios reads 80.80.34.01.80 in gpuz not 00
> Why would I go from 1.175 to 1.105?
> Everything else seems to have worked as normal. 150% power slider etc...
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> .


Gpu-z, Precision X, and Msi afterburner will not read the correct voltages from your classified card. It uses a different voltage controller then the reference cards and the voltage cannot be adjusted using precisionX or Afterburner. The only way to adjust voltage is using the EvBot (if you can find one) or the classy voltage controller which will allow you to adjust core voltage, memory voltage, and pll voltage. The only way to know the actual voltage is using a volt meter and reading them off the read point on the back side of the card. I've heard the actual voltage on the gtx 700 classified cards is usually a little higher then what you set it to using the tool. I own a gtx780 classified, but I can't verify that cuz I've never actually used a volt meter with mine.

As for afterburner reading the right bios, I don't really know.


----------



## JedinHD

Ok lads ... here is my story ...

I've been running a pair of 780ti classy's for a while now. I noticed that to run the cards at a reasonable temp (under 75C) they were really under-performing so I decided to give water-cooling a go. I'm not looking for an aggressive overclock just a nice safe number that will keep my cards at a comfy temp but since I dished out the coin for water I might as well squeak out a few more fps in the process. Currently I am running the stock bios and using Afterburner (sometimes Precision) I have the core at +104 and the mem at +182 and voltage at 1187mhz.
I have read my a** off but haven't been able to come to a conclusion to this question ... what is gained by using one of the "third-party" bios available? If I'm not looking to "put the pedal to the floor" on my cards, should I even bother to flash? I do notice that using different benchmarks (Valley/3524, Heaven/1927 and Fire Strike Extreme,10146) I tend to get very inconsistent results. Sometimes decent scores (as shown) other times "crash boom bang". I am overclocking my CPU to 4.487mhz and seems stable BUT I will never go the Corsair route again(live & learn). All advice is welcome.


----------



## computergeekz36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> Gpu-z, Precision X, and Msi afterburner will not read the correct voltages from your classified card. It uses a different voltage controller then the reference cards and the voltage cannot be adjusted using precisionX or Afterburner. The only way to adjust voltage is using the EvBot (if you can find one) or the classy voltage controller which will allow you to adjust core voltage, memory voltage, and pll voltage. The only way to know the actual voltage is using a volt meter and reading them off the read point on the back side of the card. I've heard the actual voltage on the gtx 700 classified cards is usually a little higher then what you set it to using the tool. I own a gtx780 classified, but I can't verify that cuz I've never actually used a volt meter with mine.
> 
> As for afterburner reading the right bios, I don't really know.


I had a 780 classy before this. I understand what you are saying. With my 780 classy when it said max volts was 1.212 using skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4 that's what the volts would max at and anything higher than the max of 1.212 I had to use the classy volt tool. I had my 780 classy at 1411mhz @ 1.275v
I'm saying right now my card is locked at 1.105 unless I use the voltage tool. Is this how it is supposed to be? I thought my card was supposed to go up to 1.212 without using the voltage tool. Thats how it was on my 780 classy.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> it's been like that for a while. I first noticed that when Precision X15 was released.


Didn't even notice. That shocked me when I was watching it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computergeekz36*
> 
> I had a 780 classy before this. I understand what you are saying. With my 780 classy when it said max volts was 1.212 using skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4 that's what the volts would max at and anything higher than the max of 1.212 I had to use the classy volt tool. I had my 780 classy at 1411mhz @ 1.275v
> I'm saying right now my card is locked at 1.105 unless I use the voltage tool. Is this how it is supposed to be? I thought my card was supposed to go up to 1.212 without using the voltage tool. Thats how it was on my 780 classy.


Is the card under load when you're looking at the voltage?


----------



## computergeekz36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Is the card under load when you're looking at the voltage?


Hi and yes. I have no problem with stock bios. If I do a little oc like +50 on the stock bios it runs fine and the volts go up to 1.175v. I can see it change in the classy voltage tool as well. When I switch over to ln2 the overclock of +50 fails and now the top voltage is 1.105 under load. I can watch the classy tool on auto mode go to 1.105 under load. Then if I switch to man mode using classy tool and up the voltage to 1.175 the clocks are stable again, so I know it is maxing out at 1.105 when it should be going to 1.212 right?


----------



## Aesthethc

Hey guys just recently installed my new GPU, overvolted it and then i had this PC crash message



Is this anything to be alert about? I dont want to damage my GPU from a faulty PSU.

I have a 750W Rosewill Capstone PSU


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computergeekz36*
> 
> I had a 780 classy before this. I understand what you are saying. With my 780 classy when it said max volts was 1.212 using skyn3t-Classy-vBios-rev4 that's what the volts would max at and anything higher than the max of 1.212 I had to use the classy volt tool. I had my 780 classy at 1411mhz @ 1.275v
> I'm saying right now my card is locked at 1.105 unless I use the voltage tool. Is this how it is supposed to be? I thought my card was supposed to go up to 1.212 without using the voltage tool. Thats how it was on my 780 classy.


any voltage reading in OS-based software is incorrect, and will/can change with different bioses. you need to use a digital multimeter.


----------



## computergeekz36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> any voltage reading in OS-based software is incorrect, and will/can change with different bioses. you need to use a digital multimeter.


Okay. What voltage should it be reading ?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Whats the maximum safe 24/7 voltage for a 780 classy on water full block? I see it goes up to 1.5v but what is the safest 24/7?
> 
> Im using skyn3t rev 4 bios and this card cannot get past 1300 mhz ): so sad...... even at 1.40v i cant get past 1320mhz....
> 
> my last GPU was able to do 1410 easy at the same voltage. i guess i didnt get so lucky with the silicon lottery this time
> 
> Are there other BIOS's to use that will maybe have higher clocks other than skyn3t for the 780 classified?


If you're just gaming.. 1300mhz is still good! Some people can't even go +50 on the core. Just my cents.

Sent from cellular device.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> If you're just gaming.. 1300mhz is still good! Some people can't even go +50 on the core. Just my cents.
> 
> Sent from cellular device.


No i understand.

my last GPU hit 1400 and i got this as a replacement GPU from EVGA since i started to have internal problems with a capacitor on the card

Just wish it clocked just as high as my last card LOL. Chasin numbers, is all


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> If you're just gaming.. 1300mhz is still good! Some people can't even go +50 on the core. Just my cents.
> 
> Sent from cellular device.
> 
> 
> 
> No i understand.
> 
> my last GPU hit 1400 and i got this as a replacement GPU from EVGA since i started to have internal problems with a capacitor on the card
> 
> Just wish it clocked just as high as my last card LOL. Chasin numbers, is all
Click to expand...

I hear ya, I'm the same lol. So this card is stable so far out of the others?

Sent from cellular device.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I hear ya, I'm the same lol. So this card is stable so far out of the others?
> 
> Sent from cellular device.


Yup looks to be, been playing a lot of games on it lately.

Only thing im worried is my PC crashing and showing that PSU error.

I dont know if this is my motherboard acting up or is it truly my PSU showing signs it might blow up?

idk

i have no idea


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I hear ya, I'm the same lol. So this card is stable so far out of the others?
> 
> Sent from cellular device.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup looks to be, been playing a lot of games on it lately.
> 
> Only thing im worried is my PC crashing and showing that PSU error.
> 
> I dont know if this is my motherboard acting up or is it truly my PSU showing signs it might blow up?
> 
> idk
> 
> i have no idea
Click to expand...

I'm thinking psu.

Sent from cellular device.


----------



## Aesthethc

Can someone tell me why my power % only goes up to 129% max and at most times only about 112%?

Isnt the BIOS set to a 150% power target?



will the lower power % target affect my maximum capability to overclock? or is it irrelevant and i should only be concerned with the over voltage?


----------



## computergeekz36

Well I uninstalled burner and downloaded X and it now shows 1.212volts in X/classy tool and overclocks as such. Now I can hit 1300mhz on the core with messing with the voltage tool. It Must have been a MSI burner. The only thing now
is that it is stuck at this voltage and clock so my idle temps are 45-50c instead of 30c with the stock bios. I have a EK block I'm putting on so it don't matter. I'm hoping to get passed
1400mhz

UPDATE 10 min later
NVM I restarted my pc and the clock when into 2d 326mhz mode and the voltage dropped back to a max of 1.105 and now I can't overclock!?!? The 200+ I had on the core that was stable now crashes if I even play a website based game.
Should I try re flashing the bios?

I just want it to work the same way as my 780 classy.
I want the volts to scale up to 1.212 when under load without having to do anything with the voltage tool.
I want it to drop back down into 2d mode when in idle.

Is this not possible with this bios?


----------



## bigkahuna360

Highest voltage for a Classy under water? Load is 47°C heavily OC'ed.


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computergeekz36*
> 
> Well I uninstalled burner and downloaded X and it now shows 1.212volts in X/classy tool and overclocks as such. Now I can hit 1300mhz on the core with messing with the voltage tool. It Must have been a MSI burner. The only thing now
> is that it is stuck at this voltage and clock so my idle temps are 45-50c instead of 30c with the stock bios. I have a EK block I'm putting on so it don't matter. I'm hoping to get passed
> 1400mhz
> 
> UPDATE 10 min later
> NVM I restarted my pc and the clock when into 2d 326mhz mode and the voltage dropped back to a max of 1.105 and now I can't overclock!?!? The 200+ I had on the core that was stable now crashes if I even play a website based game.
> Should I try re flashing the bios?
> 
> I just want it to work the same way as my 780 classy.
> I want the volts to scale up to 1.212 when under load without having to do anything with the voltage tool.
> I want it to drop back down into 2d mode when in idle.
> 
> Is this not possible with this bios?


your just hopeless. you should do your research before buying such a card and not just use any program that lets you change the voltage. your driver is probably corrupt now since you used different programs without restarting in between so the voltage no longer resets to the right value. fresh windows install is the only hope. next time only use the classified voltage tool.


----------



## Aesthethc

Hey guys just want to chime in, my GPU crashed the PC again and then the first three lights are gone.

EXACTLY the same reason why i RMA'ed my previous card.... Its repeating the SAME problem even after RMA.... this is the third card....

The three lights point to something internal of the GPU? But i mean its been three times already.

Is this pointing to the motherboard? or possibly my PSU just not providing enough power?

750W is enough for 1.35v right ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Hey guys just want to chime in, my GPU crashed the PC again and then the first three lights are gone.
> 
> EXACTLY the same reason why i RMA'ed my previous card.... Its repeating the SAME problem even after RMA.... this is the third card....
> 
> The three lights point to something internal of the GPU? But i mean its been three times already.
> 
> Is this pointing to the motherboard? or possibly my PSU just not providing enough power?
> 
> 750W is enough for 1.35v right ?


it's likely your PSU. no, 750w is probably not enough for 1.35V on the Tool especially if it is a multirail unit (have you measured what voltage your card actually uses when you set the Tool to 1.35V? - it's more like 1.4+V)

your sig says you have a rosewill 650W...


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's likely your PSU. no, 750w is probably not enough for 1.35V on the Tool especially if it is a multirail unit (have you measured what voltage your card actually uses when you set the Tool to 1.35V? - it's more like 1.4+V)
> 
> your sig says you have a rosewill 650W...


I have upgraded to a 750W, i havent updated my sig rig in months.

It is a single rail PSU. And yes i measured it and its using about 1.365v

Currently passing benchmark at 1300 mhz but crashing when playing in games. first three lights out...

im thinking its either PSU.... or motherboard at this point

Can a motherboard crash a PC like this and bleep out the first three lights on the GPU?

Im thinking a PSU would do that... but hey i could be wrong?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> I have upgraded to a 750W, i havent updated my sig rig in months.
> 
> It is a single rail PSU. And yes i measured it and its using about 1.365v
> 
> Currently passing benchmark at 1300 mhz but crashing when playing in games. first three lights out...
> 
> im thinking its either PSU.... or motherboard at this point
> 
> Can a motherboard crash a PC like this and bleep out the first three lights on the GPU?
> 
> Im thinking a PSU would do that... but hey i could be wrong?


He is saying that if you are at 1.35v gaming that your PSU is probably giving out. I'd suspect that the card is pulling 400+watts eassssssssssyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> I have upgraded to a 750W, i havent updated my sig rig in months.
> 
> It is a single rail PSU. And yes i measured it and its using about 1.365v
> 
> Currently passing benchmark at 1300 mhz but crashing when playing in games. first three lights out...
> 
> im thinking its either PSU.... or motherboard at this point
> 
> Can a motherboard crash a PC like this and bleep out the first three lights on the GPU?
> 
> Im thinking a PSU would do that... but hey i could be wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> He is saying that if you are at 1.35v gaming that your PSU is probably giving out. I'd suspect that the card is pulling 400+watts eassssssssssyyyyyyyyyy
Click to expand...

My OC'ed 3930k and 1.4GHz Classy are doing just fine on an 850W PSU. I'll gladly bet that my 3930k draws more power than his 2500k, so that should even out the differences.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Hey guys just want to chime in, my GPU crashed the PC again and then the first three lights are gone.
> 
> EXACTLY the same reason why i RMA'ed my previous card.... Its repeating the SAME problem even after RMA.... this is the third card....
> 
> The three lights point to something internal of the GPU? But i mean its been three times already.
> 
> Is this pointing to the motherboard? or possibly my PSU just not providing enough power?
> 
> 750W is enough for 1.35v right ?
> 
> 
> 
> it's likely your PSU. no, 750w is probably not enough for 1.35V on the Tool especially if it is a multirail unit (have you measured what voltage your card actually uses when you set the Tool to 1.35V? - it's more like 1.4+V)
> 
> your sig says you have a rosewill 650W...
Click to expand...

This thread here shows that the voltage tool is accurate as well.
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2347


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Can someone tell me why my power % only goes up to 129% max and at most times only about 112%?
> 
> Isnt the BIOS set to a 150% power target?
> 
> 
> 
> will the lower power % target affect my maximum capability to overclock? or is it irrelevant and i should only be concerned with the over voltage?


you don't really want to be at 150% because you would start throttling. When you flash a custom bios the percentages get changed so it's almost pointless to try to read into the number and compare, you just want to be below it.

For instance the custom bios's on the strix read at like 20-30% full load at stock voltage. That would seem really low but it's not and would probably be equal to like 70-80% on the stock bios. The amount of power available has increased so each percentage point would be worth a lot more. I'm probably saying it completely wrong but hopefully it makes sense.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> My OC'ed 3930k and 1.4GHz Classy are doing just fine on an 850W PSU. I'll gladly bet that my 3930k draws more power than his 2500k, so that should even out the differences.
> This thread here shows that the voltage tool is accurate as well.
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2347


Thats funny because my 5960x and 780 TI classy pull over 900w


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> My OC'ed 3930k and 1.4GHz Classy are doing just fine on an 850W PSU. I'll gladly bet that my 3930k draws more power than his 2500k, so that should even out the differences.
> This thread here shows that the voltage tool is accurate as well.
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2347
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny because my 5960x and 780 TI classy pull over 900w
Click to expand...

If its at 5.1GHz, I'd believe it. I'm only at 4.4GHz, but I should still be drawing an excess of 150W+ from the CPU alone.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> If its at 5.1GHz, I'd believe it. I'm only at 4.4GHz, but I should still be drawing an excess of 150W+ from the CPU alone.


Mine was at 4.7


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> If its at 5.1GHz, I'd believe it. I'm only at 4.4GHz, but I should still be drawing an excess of 150W+ from the CPU alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was at 4.7
Click to expand...

Hmm. well the 780 Ti does have a good bit more CUDA cores than the 780 does. Knock off the difference and it seems like it would be roughly the same, no?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> I have upgraded to a 750W, i havent updated my sig rig in months.
> It is a single rail PSU. And yes i measured it and its using about 1.365v
> Currently passing benchmark at 1300 mhz but crashing when playing in games. first three lights out...
> im thinking its either PSU.... or motherboard at this point
> Can a motherboard crash a PC like this and bleep out the first three lights on the GPU?
> Im thinking a PSU would do that... but hey i could be wrong?


lol - what MB? and do you have the aux power to the PCIE rail plugged in?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> My OC'ed 3930k and 1.4GHz Classy are doing just fine on an 850W PSU. I'll gladly bet that my 3930k draws more power than his 2500k, so that should even out the differences.
> This thread here shows that the voltage tool is accurate as well.
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2347


yeah - saw that last year







. maybe the 780 classified does not vboost like the TI classified ... or Kingpin? Depends on the bios loaded?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> He is saying that if you are at 1.35v gaming that your PSU is probably giving out. I'd suspect that the card is pulling 400+watts eassssssssssyyyyyyyyyy


hey bro - so i'm sitting here with 2 (freakin) air cooled 980 Strix on the R5E, tri-sli KPs in the closet and a 295x2 on the R4BE. of the later two, what would you sell? the 3-pack, or the 295x2?


----------



## leonredbone

Hi,

I am currently running my sig rig and have a question. Shouldn't I be able to achieve a modest +100 on core on this classy 980? It seems that at any voltage setting OC Scanner (furry E) simply locks up. I am running kingpins custom bios. I'm not sure if I'm running out of juice or what.
OC scanner also occasionally says i'm temp throttled even at ~81C under stress (otherwise shows voltage throttle). Seems like it should go higher before throttling.

Thanks and sorry for the n00b questions.

Leon


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonredbone*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am currently running my sig rig and have a question. Shouldn't I be able to achieve a modest +100 on core on this classy 980? It seems that at any voltage setting OC Scanner (furry E) simply locks up. I am running kingpins custom bios. I'm not sure if I'm running out of juice or what.
> OC scanner also occasionally says i'm temp throttled even at ~81C under stress (otherwise shows voltage throttle). Seems like it should go higher before throttling.
> 
> Thanks and sorry for the n00b questions.
> 
> Leon


...also running 980 Cl w/ same BIOS you referenced...per spoiler, you should easily be able to get some extra 100MHz out of it > but your temps are too high ...the run below was on water (uni-block; VRM fans) but with a lot of rad space just for the GPU

...not sure what your 81 c temp involved re. ambient temp or ASIC (just re temps), but that's still high & throttling ...I heard of some EVGA 980 cards having a messy application of Thermal Interface Material (TIM) > worth checking as that can also affect your temps


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey bro - so i'm sitting here with 2 (freakin) air cooled 980 Strix on the R5E, tri-sli KPs in the closet and a 295x2 on the R4BE. of the later two, what would you sell? the 3-pack, or the 295x2?


Dude, thats a tuff question...

The kingpin cards are legendary... the 295x2 was "meh" right? I mean I know they are decent cards but they don't do what the KPs do...

I'd sell the 1 KPE and the 295x2


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Dude, thats a tuff question...
> 
> The kingpin cards are legendary... the 295x2 was "meh" right? I mean I know they are decent cards but they don't do what the KPs do...
> 
> I'd sell the 1 KPE and the 295x2


thanks - was thinking of off loading the 3-pack as a set (blocks and parallel bridge) but might be beyond most budgets...







I know I'll regret selling such "open-source" cards tho, especially the way NV seems to be locking this up.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Dude, thats a tuff question...
> 
> The kingpin cards are legendary... the 295x2 was "meh" right? I mean I know they are decent cards but they don't do what the KPs do...
> 
> I'd sell the 1 KPE and the 295x2


...good advice Munney ...noticed the 295x2 dropping to $800-900 new in some places, so if JPMBoy wants to sell those, it should be soon...

PS - saw a brand new, voltage-unlocked XfX 290 for the equivalent US$ 230 today in the NCIX store...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks - was thinking of off loading the 3-pack as a set (blocks and parallel bridge) but might be beyond most budgets...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'll regret selling such "open-source" cards tho, especially the way NV seems to be locking this up.


yeah man... Its a toughy! 3 cards you are going to want 600$ each for with blocks is gonna be out of most peoples range!

you could always donate the cards to a worthy owner LOLOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

Its pretty much a catch22 boss


----------



## lilchronic

i take donations


----------



## leonredbone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...also running 980 Cl w/ same BIOS you referenced...per spoiler, you should easily be able to get some extra 100MHz out of it > but your temps are too high ...the run below was on water (uni-block; VRM fans) but with a lot of rad space just for the GPU
> 
> ...not sure what your 81 c temp involved re. ambient temp or ASIC (just re temps), but that's still high & throttling ...I heard of some EVGA 980 cards having a messy application of Thermal Interface Material (TIM) > worth checking as that can also affect your temps
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks









It seems even with the fan running high, and the temps below 72 it still crashes. I have classy voltage tuner at 1.25 and it won't even reach that voltage (may get to 1.21ish). OC scanner now says it's voltage throttled (why? What causes a voltage throttle?)

I am planning on putting a waterblock on this thing.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonredbone*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems even with the fan running high, and the temps below 72 it still crashes. I have classy voltage tuner at 1.25 and it won't even reach that voltage (may get to 1.21ish). OC scanner now says it's voltage throttled (why? What causes a voltage throttle?)
> 
> I am planning on putting a waterblock on this thing.


...I love cards like these Classies that have a 'cold plate' underneath the fan assembly that covers some of the power section and of course the VRAM...I just slap a uni-block (Swiftech MCW82, around US$50) on the GPU, along w/ dual 3k Silent Typhoon for the cold-plate and VRMs...did the same w/ 4x 780 Ti Cls for a year > no probs ...that said, it's not so 'pretty', more like ghetto w-cooling, nor is it quiet - but it sure keeps'em cool


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I love cards like these Classies that have a 'cold plate' underneath the fan assembly that covers some of the power section and of course the VRAM...I just slap a uni-block (Swiftech MCW82, around US$50) on the GPU, along w/ dual 3k Silent Typhoon for the cold-plate and VRMs...did the same w/ 4x 780 Ti Cls for a year > no probs ...that said, it's not so 'pretty', more like ghetto w-cooling, nor is it quiet - but it sure keeps'em cool


can you take me some pictures of your setups... I've always wanted to see how you managed such monster scores :-D


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> can you take me some pictures of your setups... I've always wanted to see how you managed such monster scores :-D


...just took this one 2 min ago ...this is just a temp setup I did last night as I have more than one 980 CL but the general idea should be clear....as JPMBoy has put it before : 'Rat Rod'


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Thats funny because my 5960x and 780 TI classy pull over 900w


WOAH thats a lot ! What BIOS are you using?

Currently im clocked to 5.0ghz @1.45v and GPU @ 1.36v.... crashing.... maybe just MAYBE my PSU is not enough? Should i buy a kill-o-watt meter?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - what MB? and do you have the aux power to the PCIE rail plugged in?
> 
> 
> yeah - saw that last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . maybe the 780 classified does not vboost like the TI classified ... or Kingpin? Depends on the bios loaded?


... I actually dont have an aux power to the PCIe rail like the newer boards, my Z77 board just doesnt have that 6pin on the PCIe, only 8 pin for CPU and 24pin for mobo.

Ok basically, ive been getting my PC crashes nonstop with the card crashing at high overvoltages >1.30v or so?

Im thinking this 750W PSU may not be enough?

Im thinking about buying a new PSU, and then if i still get the crashing with the first three lights going out.... then ill opt to buy a new motherboard with a powered PCIe slots? (the one with the 6 pin)

Its really frustrating that im crashing so much. I really want this fixed, i will buy my way out of it if i have to


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> WOAH thats a lot ! What BIOS are you using?
> 
> Currently im clocked to 5.0ghz @1.45v and GPU @ 1.36v.... crashing.... maybe just MAYBE my PSU is not enough? Should i buy a kill-o-watt meter?
> ... I actually dont have an aux power to the PCIe rail like the newer boards, my Z77 board just doesnt have that 6pin on the PCIe, only 8 pin for CPU and 24pin for mobo.
> 
> Ok basically, ive been getting my PC crashes nonstop with the card crashing at high overvoltages >1.30v or so?
> 
> Im thinking this 750W PSU may not be enough?
> 
> Im thinking about buying a new PSU, and then if i still get the crashing with the first three lights going out.... then ill opt to buy a new motherboard with a powered PCIe slots? (the one with the 6 pin)
> 
> Its really frustrating that im crashing so much. I really want this fixed, i will buy my way out of it if i have to


I have the same board as you and i've never had crashing like that when i've pushed those voltages, but I also have a bigger power supply. On the very bottom of the board there should a molex plugin, do you have that plugged in?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> WOAH thats a lot ! What BIOS are you using?
> 
> Currently im clocked to 5.0ghz @1.45v and GPU @ 1.36v.... crashing.... maybe just MAYBE my PSU is not enough? Should i buy a kill-o-watt meter?
> ... I actually dont have an aux power to the PCIe rail like the newer boards, my Z77 board just doesnt have that 6pin on the PCIe, only 8 pin for CPU and 24pin for mobo.
> 
> Ok basically, ive been getting my PC crashes nonstop with the card crashing at high overvoltages >1.30v or so?
> 
> Im thinking this 750W PSU may not be enough?
> 
> Im thinking about buying a new PSU, and then if i still get the crashing with the first three lights going out.... then ill opt to buy a new motherboard with a powered PCIe slots? (the one with the 6 pin)
> 
> Its really frustrating that im crashing so much. I really want this fixed, i will buy my way out of it if i have to


I would buy one 100% just to double check. Its about the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's likely your PSU. no, 750w is probably not enough for 1.35V on the Tool especially if it is a multirail unit (have you measured what voltage your card actually uses when you set the Tool to 1.35V? - it's more like 1.4+V)
> 
> your sig says you have a rosewill 650W...
> 
> 
> 
> I have upgraded to a 750W, i havent updated my sig rig in months.
> 
> It is a single rail PSU. And yes i measured it and its using about 1.365v
> 
> Currently passing benchmark at 1300 mhz but crashing when playing in games. first three lights out...
> 
> im thinking its either PSU.... or motherboard at this point
> 
> Can a motherboard crash a PC like this and bleep out the first three lights on the GPU?
> 
> Im thinking a PSU would do that... but hey i could be wrong?
Click to expand...

quite possible. Sucks that you rma'd your good clocking card and still having the same issue after 3 different cards. Definitely something to do with either MB, or PSU. Prime a decent psu off of Amazon. If you're still experiencing same problem, return it. Sucks man. Hate to see someone go through this.

Sent from cellular device.


----------



## msqdavbar

hello
new to the site
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/76yen/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msqdavbar*
> 
> hello
> new to the site
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/76yen/


Welcome!!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks - was thinking of off loading the 3-pack as a set (blocks and parallel bridge) but might be beyond most budgets...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'll regret selling such "open-source" cards tho, especially the way NV seems to be locking this up.


If I had the cash, I'd seriously consider it... Even though such a setup would probably melt the wiring in my apartment!


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I have the same board as you and i've never had crashing like that when i've pushed those voltages, but I also have a bigger power supply. On the very bottom of the board there should a molex plugin, do you have that plugged in?


Molex plugin.... o_o

Where? Can you take a picture, i cant seem to find it? Or like circle out where i should be looking? I dont think i have a molex plugged in at the bottom, whats that for?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I would buy one 100% just to double check. Its about the only thing I can think of.


Yup, going to buy a Seasonic PSU this time. 1000W sound ok?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> quite possible. Sucks that you rma'd your good clocking card and still having the same issue after 3 different cards. Definitely something to do with either MB, or PSU. Prime a decent psu off of Amazon. If you're still experiencing same problem, return it. Sucks man. Hate to see someone go through this.
> 
> Sent from cellular device.


YEAH, I let that 1400 clocker go! it had samsung chips too and i had like a +950 mem offset on it it was great D: Now its gone ): and it maybe wasnt my GPU after all....

Thanks so much for the replies guys!! i'll report back if i still have the problem with the new power supply.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Molex plugin.... o_o
> 
> Where? Can you take a picture, i cant seem to find it? Or like circle out where i should be looking? I dont think i have a molex plugged in at the bottom, whats that for?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, going to buy a Seasonic PSU this time. 1000W sound ok?
> YEAH, I let that 1400 clocker go! it had samsung chips too and i had like a +950 mem offset on it it was great D: Now its gone ): and it maybe wasnt my GPU after all....
> 
> Thanks so much for the replies guys!! i'll report back if i still have the problem with the new power supply.


Its underneath the bottom slot.



I could be wrong, but it is supposed to provide extra power to the PCIe lanes for stability. What Seasonic PSU are you going with?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Its underneath the bottom slot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, but it is supposed to provide extra power to the PCIe lanes for stability. What Seasonic PSU are you going with?


very common problem - too many forget to connect the AUX PCIE power.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> very common problem - too many forget to connect the AUX PCIE power.


I thought they didn't provide much benefit for single or dual cards? Or do they? Curious because I took mine out since it was kind of an eyesore. Hey, if it'll get me another 13 or even 26MHz on my GPU's core for benches.... ^_^


----------



## JedinHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedinHD*
> 
> Ok lads ... here is my story ...
> 
> I've been running a pair of 780ti classy's for a while now. I noticed that to run the cards at a reasonable temp (under 75C) they were really under-performing so I decided to give water-cooling a go. I'm not looking for an aggressive overclock just a nice safe number that will keep my cards at a comfy temp but since I dished out the coin for water I might as well squeak out a few more fps in the process. Currently I am running the stock bios and using Afterburner (sometimes Precision) I have the core at +104 and the mem at +182 and voltage at 1187mhz.
> I have read my a** off but haven't been able to come to a conclusion to this question ... *what is gained by using one of the "third-party" bios available*? If I'm not looking to "put the pedal to the floor" on my cards, should I even bother to flash? I do notice that using different benchmarks (Valley/3524, Heaven/1927 and Fire Strike Extreme,10146) I tend to get very inconsistent results. Sometimes decent scores (as shown) other times "crash boom bang". I am overclocking my CPU to 4.487mhz and seems stable BUT I will never go the Corsair route again(live & learn). All advice is welcome.


crickets .... anybody?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedinHD*
> 
> crickets .... anybody?


If your overlocks are throttling due to hitting limits of stock bios like power target than a 3rd party bios is needed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I thought they didn't provide much benefit for single or dual cards? Or do they? Curious because I took mine out since it was kind of an eyesore. Hey, if it'll get me another 13 or even 26MHz on my GPU's core for benches.... ^_^


depends on how much you are overclocking...and asking the board to provide only thru the ATX power rail. It is always best to connect the PCIE aux power, one card or 4...


----------



## JedinHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> If your overlocks are throttling due to hitting limits of stock bios like power target than a 3rd party bios is needed


OK thanks


----------



## Seid Dark

I had mediocre overclocks using stock air cooling (780 Ti Classy) so I installed water block. Max temp used to be 80C, now it's 45C. Quite a drop. My card does about 1315Mhz BF4 stable using 1.3v in PrecisionX, okay clocks but nothing special.

Problem is that memory doesn't overclock at all, even +100 crashes after some gaming with yellow blocks all over screen. It was the same with air but I hoped that water cooling would help. I might have the worst memory chips of all time, it feels so wrong when I see people doing 8000+ Mhz. I thought Hynix was supposed to be better than Elpida?


----------



## JedinHD

I was worried about flashing 2 cards but it went without a hitch. Currently I'm running at 1.212 volts +140 and +221 and stable. Now if only I could get Shadow of Mordor to run without trouble ... even at stock it stops responding ... it's either a beta or the driver (344.75) sucks ... this why I stopped PC gaming ... gonna go back to Photoshop and Premiere Pro work ...


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Its underneath the bottom slot.
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, but it is supposed to provide extra power to the PCIe lanes for stability. What Seasonic PSU are you going with?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> very common problem - too many forget to connect the AUX PCIE power.


I DONT HAVE THIS PLUGGED IN









LOL

IS THIS THE CAUSE?

Wow ill let you guys know the results to see if i still crash... (this whole entire time ive never had that plugged in)

Im not sure what PSU from Seasonic im going to get, was just going to look on hardwaresecrets.com and find a model with a good review


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> I DONT HAVE THIS PLUGGED IN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> IS THIS THE CAUSE?
> 
> Wow ill let you guys know the results to see if i still crash... (this whole entire time ive never had that plugged in)
> 
> Im not sure what PSU from Seasonic im going to get, was just going to look on hardwaresecrets.com and find a model with a good review


Look here for a list of quality recommended power supplies:

*http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies*


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Look here for a list of quality recommended power supplies:
> 
> *http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies*


Oh i know! Ive already talked to Shilka about a PSU and he's linked me the same thing a while back.

Im trying to find a PSU that has a hybrid design where it shuts off when its hot at all and turns on when its needed.

Is 1000W going to be sufficient? I plan on having my CPU at 1.45v and GPU at 1.36v for 24/7 clocks. The CPU may soon be replaced with a Z97 platform but im probably going to be overclocking it to the max potential anyways...


----------



## Aesthethc

hey guys, just wanted to return with some results

Before i plugged in the molex at the bottom (Power: 129%)


After i plugged in the molex at the bottom (Power:135%)


Passes benchmark so why would it crash? ... right?


Interesting my Max power % went up. Its never went past 129. Using the skynet rev4 BIOS for the B2 revision chips.

Hopefully i dont have any more crashes so i can spend that money on upgrading to a Z97 platform this black friday or something! ...









*******************************************************************************************************************

EDIT: 1:19AM: ...

Okay







So i guess theres something for sure a problem here.... it might be my PSU?

I crashed again in game within like the first minute. Same first three lights out, and the last two on. The sound just hung and repeated itself as if the PC just froze up and just black screened. :/

Guess im bound to buying a new PSU or something....


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Guess im bound to buying a new PSU or something....


I know you thought about buying Seasonic but I'd recommend EVGA Supernova P2 1000W. It's based on Super Flower Leadex platform but has even better components. It's on sale in Amazon for 192$ atm. Friend has this model and I've heard nothing but praise from him, professional reviews have been very positive too. Here's one from PSU expert: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=361


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I know you thought about buying Seasonic but I'd recommend EVGA Supernova P2 1000W. It's based on Super Flower Leadex platform but has even better components. It's on sale in Amazon for 192$ atm. Friend has this model and I've heard nothing but praise from him, professional reviews have been very positive too. Here's one from PSU expert: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=361


it goes for $176 on newegg and 20 rebate!

wow nice :O

I might go for this over the seasonic, the ripple looks very minimal on all rails.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

All i can say is get the evga g2's. They kick butt. I got the 1300 watt for $150 after rebate.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I love my 1000 watt G2!


----------



## gdubc

The big dog 780ti Kingpin is $489.99 after rebate at newegg right now, for those interested....


----------



## jasonsansone

There is also a promo code for 5% off your whole order for part of today, which would bring the KPE down to $470.


----------



## jasonsansone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> No. I run mac os x on this build in my sig from time to time and the max allowed in bios is 1.212v as far as i know because when set higher it causes bsod's in windows still yet maybe mac might run it higher however there is no way to finely control it and make it behave specific way. Take my kingpin for instance. In linux and ma os x it automatically boosted to the end of the boost table 1500+ on core and as you can imagine this cause some issues when i wasn't idling as i use final cut as well. Yet in windows it follows the boost limit set in the bios and not the whole boost table. I say mod the bios within the 1.212v and then let it work from there as stability is more important considering that driver in mac is really only for the titan and a few other cards and just happens to work for the 780ti classy.


If I had a KPE and flipped both of the additional switches on the back of the PCB, would the voltage be 1.212 + .05 = 1.712 max voltage from bios only edits?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasonsansone*
> 
> If I had a KPE and flipped both of the additional switches on the back of the PCB, would the voltage be 1.212 + .05 = 1.712 max voltage from bios only edits?


my kind of arithmetic.









would be nice if all non-reference designs had similar options. on the KPE they work great for stock boost bios.


----------



## Santury

Hi,

hear is my GPU-Z validation:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=48yp3

Code: 48yp3

I bought a new GTX980 and still try to overclock.

I have flashed the Bios and use the Classified TOol v2.0.5.0 for Volttweaking, but how much Volt I can go?

- @ the moment Aircooling. Can I go to 1,2V or how much?

- @ Januar EK Waterblock Watercooler get ready, I try more than 1,3V?

Thx for answers

SantursGPU-ZValidationEVGAGTX980Classified.JPG 69k .JPG file


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> All i can say is get the evga g2's. They kick butt. I got the 1300 watt for $150 after rebate.


P2 is updated version of G2. Platinum vs Gold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Santury*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> hear is my GPU-Z validation:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=48yp3
> 
> Code: 48yp3
> 
> I bought a new GTX980 and still try to overclock.
> 
> I have flashed the Bios and use the Classified TOol v2.0.5.0 for Volttweaking, but how much Volt I can go?
> 
> - @ the moment Aircooling. Can I go to 1,2V or how much?
> 
> - @ Januar EK Waterblock Watercooler get ready, I try more than 1,3V?
> 
> Thx for answers
> 
> SantursGPU-ZValidationEVGAGTX980Classified.JPG 69k .JPG file


For air, 1.25 is okay for 24/7 use, you can try benchmarks with 1.3v. Watch out for VRM temps, try to keep them below 90C. GPU-Z shows VRM temps. With water 1.3-1.35v is fine for gaming, up to 1.45v for quick benchmark runs.

You can go to 1.3v with Precision X16, you're not forced to use Classified Tool.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasonsansone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> No. I run mac os x on this build in my sig from time to time and the max allowed in bios is 1.212v as far as i know because when set higher it causes bsod's in windows still yet maybe mac might run it higher however there is no way to finely control it and make it behave specific way. Take my kingpin for instance. In linux and ma os x it automatically boosted to the end of the boost table 1500+ on core and as you can imagine this cause some issues when i wasn't idling as i use final cut as well. Yet in windows it follows the boost limit set in the bios and not the whole boost table. I say mod the bios within the 1.212v and then let it work from there as stability is more important considering that driver in mac is really only for the titan and a few other cards and just happens to work for the 780ti classy.
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a KPE and flipped both of the additional switches on the back of the PCB, would the voltage be 1.212 + .05 = 1.712 max voltage from bios only edits?
Click to expand...

No. it seems to add only 0.148 as I can set 1.212v in bios(I did) and it totals 1.360. However when i use PX to overvolt to 1.3 I get 1.46v


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> P2 is updated version of G2. Platinum vs Gold.


Its also at a much higher price point.. If i remember correctly the G2's had a smidge better ripple suppression then the Platinum and to be honest. you wont see any diffrence inyour electric bill. Unless your watching every penny. Cause thats all it would save you.. Infact if you would buy a G over a P, it would probably take you 10 years to save enough power to pay for that extra 50 bucks you get off going with the Gold.. If that makes "cents" lol.


----------



## jasonsansone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> my kind of arithmetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would be nice if all non-reference designs had similar options. on the KPE they work great for stock boost bios.


Haha ya nice typo. Oops. That is what I get for trying to post from my phone. Thank you everyone for the replies.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Its also at a much higher price point.. If i remember correctly the G2's had a smidge better ripple suppression then the Platinum and to be honest. you wont see any diffrence inyour electric bill. Unless your watching every penny. Cause thats all it would save you.. Infact if you would buy a G over a P, it would probably take you 10 years to save enough power to pay for that extra 50 bucks you get off going with the Gold.. If that makes "cents" lol.


You're correct, G2 has better price/performance, I didn't notice that it's 156.99$ in Newegg after rebate. Non-rebate prices are 176.99$ for G2 (Newegg) and 191$ for P2 (Amazon). If price isn't an issue I would still go with P2, because I like the idea of having best of the best. It doesn't necessarily make sense, it's just what I would do personally.


----------



## Aesthethc

Alright guys, i just bought a 1000W EVGA G2 PSU. I love that it has a 10 year warranty !

Hopefully this will solve my crashing issues. I also wanted a quieter PSU anyways


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Alright guys, i just bought a 1000W EVGA G2 PSU. I love that it has a 10 year warranty !
> 
> Hopefully this will solve my crashing issues. I also wanted a quieter PSU anyways


huzzah!

Sent from cellular device.


----------



## stephen427

Guys I need help i think my gpu is bricked! I have an EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Dual Classified. Sometimes when I start up my pc first thing I would see is my desktop with glitchy stripes/warping and blurry glitchly stuff like a CRT monitor that is kind of broken. It looks very much like graphical glitches but no colour disorientation just grey glitchy/warping screen. I got this both on my stock bios and my LN2 stock bios I have absoluty no idea what this means or what im supposed to do other than trying different bios drivers. I even reinstalled windows which seemed to work for awhile but I was wrong. I also got to mention this never happend during gaming. Only when I leave my computer afk forawhile or even restarting it. but this might be coincidense maybe.

Im not sure what to do here contact EVGA for their warrenty? this is my first evga card.. Or do I contact the store I bought it from? I live in belgium I dont got a replacement card but this glitchy stuff isnt normal! It is only sometimes like twice a week and im daily on my computer. So im not sure if this counts as warrenty beceuse it works fine on other times! Please advice me on what to do this has been for 2 months now when trying to fix it I only temporary seemed to help it...

my specs :

Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4.0ghz ( slight OC ) stable tested @ prime95
Gigabyte Z87-HD3
Seasonic M12II EVO 750watt


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Guys I need help i think my gpu is bricked! I have an EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Dual Classified. Sometimes when I start up my pc first thing I would see is my desktop with glitchy stripes/warping and blurry glitchly stuff like a CRT monitor that is kind of broken. It looks very much like graphical glitches but no colour disorientation just grey glitchy/warping screen. I got this both on my stock bios and my LN2 stock bios I have absoluty no idea what this means or what im supposed to do other than trying different bios drivers. I even reinstalled windows which seemed to work for awhile but I was wrong. I also got to mention this never happend during gaming. Only when I leave my computer afk forawhile or even restarting it. but this might be coincidense maybe.
> 
> Im not sure what to do here contact EVGA for their warrenty? this is my first evga card.. Or do I contact the store I bought it from? I live in belgium I dont got a replacement card but this glitchy stuff isnt normal! It is only sometimes like twice a week and im daily on my computer. So im not sure if this counts as warrenty beceuse it works fine on other times! Please advice me on what to do this has been for 2 months now when trying to fix it I only temporary seemed to help it...
> 
> my specs :
> 
> Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4.0ghz ( slight OC ) stable tested @ prime95
> Gigabyte Z87-HD3
> Seasonic M12II EVO 750watt


Is the boot splash screen borked up also? ... boot to safe mode - same? if yes, it's the card, cable or monitor. and not a fouled driver.


----------



## stephen427

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Is the boot splash screen borked up also? ... boot to safe mode - same? if yes, it's the card, cable or monitor. and not a fouled driver.


Its kind of hard as its not always happening and restarting always fixes it. but boot screen works fine its when I get to windows its suddenly all broken. Ive tried replugging the displayport cable before. Monitor is very new but what does happends If I try to switch over to my other monitor the screen remains black ( when this is happening ) or simply powering off monitor and back on it remains black. Strange..


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Its kind of hard as its not always happening and restarting always fixes it. but boot screen works fine its when I get to windows its suddenly all broken. Ive tried replugging the displayport cable before. Monitor is very new but what does happends If I try to switch over to my other monitor the screen remains black ( when this is happening ) or simply powering off monitor and back on it remains black. Strange..


I'd grab DisplayDriverUninstaller and run that... remove ALL driver stuff.

I'd get the latest from GEFORCE.com and see if that stops it. If it doesn't, I'd try a different cable... if that doesn't fix it... try a different monitor, Then GPU


----------



## Quadrider10

Hi guys, question.

im in the process of returning an old 780ti and getting an EVGA one. Ive been debating between the classy reference, classy, and kingpin depending on current prices. anyway, what im stuck on is the difference between these 2 cards:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487072

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487007

what is the main differences between the 2? do both have the same PCB and 14 phase power delivery?


----------



## VSG

For one, you can't buy the 2888 anymore apparently.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Hi guys, question.
> 
> im in the process of returning an old 780ti and getting an EVGA one. Ive been debating between the classy reference, classy, and kingpin depending on current prices. anyway, what im stuck on is the difference between these 2 cards:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487072
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487007
> 
> what is the main differences between the 2? do both have the same PCB and 14 phase power delivery?


The 2888 is supposed to be a binned higher card. Outside of that they are identical...

I own 2 2888 and just bought a 2887 and they are basically identical clocking on air. I put the 2888 bios on the new card and it performs identically to the others :-D


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'd grab DisplayDriverUninstaller and run that... remove ALL driver stuff.
> 
> I'd get the latest from GEFORCE.com and see if that stops it. If it doesn't, I'd try a different cable... if that doesn't fix it... try a different monitor, Then GPU


^^ this, especially if the problem does not occur in safe mode (or after disabling the driver in device manager)

funny you should mention cable Munney - all of a sudden, the cable that worked for the kingpins (1,2 or 3) has sporadic cut out on the Strix (es?). New one from BlueJeans (the best stuff) - problem gone.









the "bad" cable still works with the KPEs - huh?


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> The 2888 is supposed to be a binned higher card. Outside of that they are identical...
> 
> I own 2 2888 and just bought a 2887 and they are basically identical clocking on air. I put the 2888 bios on the new card and it performs identically to the others :-D


so are the PCBs exactly the same just with lower clocks?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> so are the PCBs exactly the same just with lower clocks?


100% There is 0 difference besides the chips and I'm not positive it makes a difference then.


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> 100% There is 0 difference besides the chips and I'm not positive it makes a difference then.


what do u mean the chips? what chips?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> what do u mean the chips? what chips?


The GPU Chip


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> what do u mean the chips? what chips?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> The GPU Chip


if that's a serious question....


----------



## JedinHD

Quote:


> Guys I need help i think my gpu is bricked! I have an EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Dual Classified. Sometimes when I start up my pc first thing I would see is my desktop with glitchy stripes/warping and blurry glitchly stuff like a CRT monitor that is kind of broken. It looks very much like graphical glitches but no colour disorientation just grey glitchy/warping screen. I got this both on my stock bios and my LN2 stock bios I have absoluty no idea what this means or what im supposed to do other than trying different bios drivers. I even reinstalled windows which seemed to work for awhile but I was wrong. I also got to mention this never happend during gaming. Only when I leave my computer afk forawhile or even restarting it. but this might be coincidense maybe.
> 
> Im not sure what to do here contact EVGA for their warrenty? this is my first evga card.. Or do I contact the store I bought it from? I live in belgium I dont got a replacement card but this glitchy stuff isnt normal! It is only sometimes like twice a week and im daily on my computer. So im not sure if this counts as warrenty beceuse it works fine on other times! Please advice me on what to do this has been for 2 months now when trying to fix it I only temporary seemed to help it...
> 
> my specs :
> 
> Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4.0ghz ( slight OC ) stable tested @ prime95
> Gigabyte Z87-HD3
> Seasonic M12II EVO 750watt


All suggestions so far are good ... it could definitely be your monitor is on the way out. Other than what is suggested ... you could also try re-seating the card.


----------



## Quadrider10

they are both GK110 chips. i dident understand your response... u said they are 100% identical except the chips. but they are both GK110.

also, how is the stock cooler on the kingpin edition? this card on newegg is pretty cheap now, im not a hardcore OCer, but being that it is so cheap, i thought i may just shoot for that one aswell.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> they are both GK110 chips. i dident understand your response... u said they are 100% identical except the chips. but they are both GK110.
> 
> also, how is the stock cooler on the kingpin edition? this card on newegg is pretty cheap now, im not a hardcore OCer, but being that it is so cheap, i thought i may just shoot for that one aswell.


Binned chips vs non-binned chips.

The cooler is identical to the normal classified cooler.


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Binned chips vs non-binned chips.
> 
> The cooler is identical to the normal classified cooler.


got it. thanks!

i should finally receive my refund tomorrow. if budget does not allow for the kingpin, lll most likely get the 2887 version because the 2888 is out of stock.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> got it. thanks!
> 
> i should finally receive my refund tomorrow. if budget does not allow for the kingpin, lll most likely get the 2887 version because the 2888 is out of stock.


definitely let us know how you like it.


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> definitely let us know how you like it.


will do! i had an 2 asus 780 ti before this. and both of them had crashing issues. so i figured ill go for broke and just get the best of the best at this point after dealing with 2 months of RMAs


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> I had mediocre overclocks using stock air cooling (780 Ti Classy) so I installed water block. Max temp used to be 80C, now it's 45C. Quite a drop. My card does about 1315Mhz BF4 stable using 1.3v in PrecisionX, okay clocks but nothing special.
> 
> Problem is that memory doesn't overclock at all, even +100 crashes after some gaming with yellow blocks all over screen. It was the same with air but I hoped that water cooling would help. I might have the worst memory chips of all time, it feels so wrong when I see people doing 8000+ Mhz. I thought Hynix was supposed to be better than Elpida?


I had a similar issue with my 780ti...... However once I boosted the memory volts from 1.60v to 1.65v, my Hynix mem now runs at +500mhz (8000 effective) just fine.


----------



## Santury

For air, 1.25 is okay for 24/7 use, you can try benchmarks with 1.3v. Watch out for VRM temps, try to keep them below 90C. GPU-Z shows VRM temps. With water 1.3-1.35v is fine for gaming, up to 1.45v for quick benchmark runs.

You can go to 1.3v with Precision X16, you're not forced to use Classified Tool.[/quote]

Still try to OC, but I can´t get a stable gaming with BF 4 by only 80 MHz + on GPU Clock. It´s equal if I try 1,2V or 1,25 or 1,3V.

The Temps are okay, I changed from Auto to Fan Curve but more than 63 degrees I´ll never get.

Have someone a guide to OC? Or a link for it?

thx


----------



## Piotrasinski

Hi

I have just bay a 980 classifield but im having trouble with finding a backplate for it:/ Im living in Europe.
Can the classifield do 1.35V on LN2? And is evga using only better chip on the classifield cards??

Thanx


----------



## Piotrasinski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piotrasinski*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have just bay a 980 classifield but im having trouble with finding a backplate for it:/ Im living in Europe.
> Can the classifield do 1.35V on LN2? And is evga using only better chip on the classifield cards??
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Well i have just get e replay from evga (and i have only write to them about 3o min ago!)
> 
> "Unfortunately we are unable to ship internationally. You would need to find this item in your region. I sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this matter has caused. Please let us know if you have any other questions in order to support you further with your EVGA Product."


----------



## Santury

Here my first stable Settings for 1500 MHz Core Clock @ BF 4 gaming

ScreenshotOCRunGTX980A.jpg 243k .jpg file


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piotrasinski*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have just bay a 980 classifield but im having trouble with finding a backplate for it:/ Im living in Europe.
> Can the classifield do 1.35V on LN2? And is evga using only better chip on the classifield cards??
> 
> Thanx


I'm not sure what the max voltage is, but I think it's somewhere around 1.5 or so for ln2. 1.35v for water.

I've had two reference EVGA 980s and a classified and all are good chips.


----------



## Piotrasinski

Thank You
I was always a lover of classifield cards so i hope this one will be worth my money

I was asking what how far the voltage will go on ln2 with out modding the bios


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piotrasinski*
> 
> Thank You
> I was always a lover of classifield cards so i hope this one will be worth my money
> 
> I was asking what how far the voltage will go on ln2 with out modding the bios


I think the classy tool works with the ln2 bios, but using only precision you'd be maxed at 1.3v.


----------



## Piotrasinski

Gr8 Thank You


----------



## trawetSluaP

Hey guys just posted the following in the 980 Owner's Club thread and thought I'd post it here too to gain more knowledge, hope that's ok!!!

Right, I have purchased a 980 Classified and am chuffed with it. EVGA seems to have sorted out the issues with the ACX I had and the card is both quiet and powerful!

I'd like a little help with regards to overclocking it.

Firstly I wanna to check my card is ok. Sometimes when I push an OC too far and am testing whether it be Heaven or in game (I'm using Far Cry 4 and Borderlands: TPS) I'll get a crash to desktop with the application causing the crash displaying a white screen but the driver crash message doesn't pop up. Is this normal/ok behaviour for the card?

Secondly I'm having some issues understanding the OC that I'm doing. My max stable OC for benching with fans at 100% is as follows:
Core Voltage: +50 (For a max readout of 1.256v in Afterburner)
Power Limit: 110% (Never seen it go beyond 95% but it's there should the card need it)
Core Clock: +117. That's Base: 1408, Boost: 1510, Final Boost: 1572.
Memory Clock: +775. That's 8554 effective.

This OC passed through Heaven loops and a 3DMark run. However when I'm gaming I don't want to have the fans running at 100% all the time so I have a more conservative OC for gaming. My issue is that although it runs through Heaven and 3DMark without issue it keeps crashing in game even though the games aren't as demanding as the benchmarks. Is it a case of the OC just being unstable or am I choosing the wrong games to test it with?

The OC I'm attempting to make game stable is the same as above but with +91 on the core and +625 on the memory. Fans reach about 50-55% with my custom profile and temperature never exceeds 70c.

I'm relatively new to OC'ing and want to better understand where I'm going wrong so any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piotrasinski*
> 
> Thank You
> I was always a lover of classifield cards so i hope this one will be worth my money
> 
> I was asking what how far the voltage will go on ln2 with out modding the bios


according to the bios: 1.262 + the load-condition offset, which is ~ 50mV
with the stock bios, the voltage and overclock will be limited by the stock TDP, which is 250W. You don't need LN2 to hit that limit. the LN2 bios doesn't change this much.

@trawetSluaP - you really should use a DMM to know what the actual voltage is. Check with @Joa3d43 - i think he calibrated DMM actual vs OS-software.


----------



## Piotrasinski

Thank You

So is the ln2 changing any thing? Like power limit or extra voltage
On my last msi lightning card i thing on ln2 i was geting some extra bells and whistles


----------



## Smokey the Bear

It'll loosen some of the timings so you can clock a bit higher according to evga. Without the classy tool, I do not believe you can go beyond 1.3v regardless.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> It'll loosen some of the timings so you can clock a bit higher according to evga. *Without the classy tool,* I do not believe you can go beyond 1.3v regardless.


EVBOT.


----------



## kzin82

GPU-Z validation
You can browse it online at: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/93935/. This is my everyday use overclock at 1401 mhz. I have another profile with higher clocks for bench marking.


----------



## Piotrasinski

I have just get my Classifield 980 and i have to say wow!;-) ita doing 1600Mhz on normal bios.But i have a qustion regarding the LN2 as i have moved the slider to ln2 position but how do i know if it running ?the clocks have stay the same .How i can check it?

thanx


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piotrasinski*
> 
> I have just get my Classifield 980 and i have to say wow!;-) ita doing 1600Mhz on normal bios.But i have a qustion regarding the LN2 as i have moved the slider to ln2 position but how do i know if it running ?the clocks have stay the same .How i can check it?
> 
> thanx


red LED on the back.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> EVBOT.


Now only to find one for a reasonable price.


----------



## Piotrasinski

Thank You
















I think i will instal the new bios from mr Kingpin tonight


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Now only to find one for a reasonable price.


can't understand why evga hasn't started selling these again, unless too many cooked cards were attempted as RMA.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Now only to find one for a reasonable price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't understand why evga hasn't started selling these again, unless too many cooked cards were attempted as RMA.
Click to expand...

I think they can't because of Nvidia.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I think they can't because of Nvidia.


That's what I've read as well.

I'll keep looking around for one daily though... I can't afford much at this point, but if I found one for a reasonable price to consider I would be ecstatic. I hope I can get my hands on one by the time a fc block is released, but being in Canada doesn't seem to be helping.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I think they can't because of Nvidia.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I've read as well.
> 
> I'll keep looking around for one daily though... I can't afford much at this point, but if I found one for a reasonable price to consider I would be ecstatic. I hope I can get my hands on one by the time a fc block is released, but being in Canada doesn't seem to be helping.
Click to expand...

whats funny is that they still make evbot ports which means they want to sell them. They should make them and then pay somebody to sell them onebay for a set rate. kind of a black market thing.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I know that at some point I want an EVBOT... And a few more Classifieds ^_^


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I know that at some point I want an EVBOT... And a few more Classifieds ^_^


lol just give me the money for those things and i'd be happy. I will consider getting them but the money would offset the rediculous baby expenses. We get overcharged for baby items because they know we need them.


----------



## Aesthethc

Hey guys! my PSU came in the mail today. I ran a bench and i passed normally at the highest this card can do (1320mhz -- unfortunately







)

Before:



After:



Hopefully i dont crash and get those three lights out like i did with my previous PSU. Ill report back here after some games and let you guys know if i still experience my crashing problems


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can't understand why evga hasn't started selling these again, unless too many cooked cards were attempted as RMA.


I don't get it either. Doubt it's because of Nvidia, or perhaps it is because the evbot port is available on the classy card without hard mod...
Because not long ago, Gigabyte released the G-PowerBoard with a controller, oddly similar to EVGA E-Power and EVbot, am I right?









kind of an updated EVbot with usb port for firmware update


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol just give me the money for those things and i'd be happy. I will consider getting them but the money would offset the rediculous baby expenses. We get overcharged for baby items because they know we need them.


I hear kids can be expensive, so I just went with fish, and even then I spend more on water conditioners and fertilizers for the plants (seriously, I spend significantly more on ferts than I ever will on fish, and I'll be switching to dry ferts (they're cheaper and last longer than bottled, pre-mixed liquids ferts) when I get a CO2 setup for my tanks!!)... "Worst case" I'll be getting a pair of malamutes when we move into a house at some point. And that's just freshwater, I'm also getting into saltwater at some point (read: it's insanely expensive, doubly so because I want to build a reeef tank. Live rock alone will cost me over $1,500 CAD, closer to $2k CAD in actuality, then we wont't comment on corals ($15-200+ CAD each depending on whether you get a tiiiiiny frag or a larger one)...

Nowhere near the same thing, but my babies probably offer a different enjoyment (and maintenance!) level than what is traditoonally referred to as babies. Probably also easier to clean up after a human baby if they spring a leak


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I don't get it either. Doubt it's because of Nvidia, or perhaps it is because the evbot port is available on the classy card without hard mod...
> Because not long ago, Gigabyte released the G-PowerBoard with a controller, oddly similar to EVGA E-Power and EVbot, am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kind of an updated EVbot with usb port for firmware update


most likely they both think the controllers were to much of an RMA risk. I'm sure sin082 (sinhardware.com) knows the gigabyte story...


----------



## swiftypoison

am I doing this wrong?

Sort of new to overclocking, but I cant seem to overclock my GTX 770 Classy at all. Using EVGA Precision, I add 50mhz to the gpu clock and 100mhz to the memory, When playing BF4, the whole computer locks up. Heaven doesn't run and I get an error. Even amounts less than that, fail.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I don't get it either. Doubt it's because of Nvidia, or perhaps it is because the evbot port is available on the classy card without hard mod...
> Because not long ago, Gigabyte released the G-PowerBoard with a controller, oddly similar to EVGA E-Power and EVbot, am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kind of an updated EVbot with usb port for firmware update


did they actually release that to consumers though?
Last i heard that was something only a few pros had because they won them


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can't understand why evga hasn't started selling these again, unless too many cooked cards were attempted as RMA.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it either. Doubt it's because of Nvidia, or perhaps it is because the evbot port is available on the classy card without hard mod...
> Because not long ago, Gigabyte released the G-PowerBoard with a controller, oddly similar to EVGA E-Power and EVbot, am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kind of an updated EVbot with usb port for firmware update
Click to expand...

If you remember when EVGA started selling them and were putting them on a ton of there cards Nvidia yelled at them and this was around the time they were yelling at MSI as well about allowing us the tools to go over the 1.212v limit well MSI was doing it differently as they overvolting the crap out of their cards before they even left the factory on the lightning series.
if you dont remeber http://www.techpowerup.com/173110/nvidia-forces-evga-to-pull-evbot-support-from-gtx-680-classified.html and tyhis was the end of evbot. I mean I was shocked about the KPE being released after this mess. also remember this? http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/87230-3/A26593-ND/353085 and here is the msi one http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/MSI-GTX-660-670-overvolting-PowerEdition,news-40278.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol just give me the money for those things and i'd be happy. I will consider getting them but the money would offset the rediculous baby expenses. We get overcharged for baby items because they know we need them.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear kids can be expensive, so I just went with fish, and even then I spend more on water conditioners and fertilizers for the plants (seriously, I spend significantly more on ferts than I ever will on fish, and I'll be switching to dry ferts (they're cheaper and last longer than bottled, pre-mixed liquids ferts) when I get a CO2 setup for my tanks!!)... "Worst case" I'll be getting a pair of malamutes when we move into a house at some point. And that's just freshwater, I'm also getting into saltwater at some point (read: it's insanely expensive, doubly so because I want to build a reeef tank. Live rock alone will cost me over $1,500 CAD, closer to $2k CAD in actuality, then we wont't comment on corals ($15-200+ CAD each depending on whether you get a tiiiiiny frag or a larger one)...
> 
> Nowhere near the same thing, but my babies probably offer a different enjoyment (and maintenance!) level than what is traditoonally referred to as babies. Probably also easier to clean up after a human baby if they spring a leak
Click to expand...

lol. Real babies have items that get you nickel and dimed and it adds up $26 a can of formula and you will use about 4 of these a week. clothes and other things are no help and they are growing so even then it still costs a arm and a leg. can't waitt till they are 4 or 5.


----------



## hznn

So now I was tired of STOCK GPU and changed my bios into "EVGA 780 Ti Classified skyn3t bios rev.2"

With some quick overclocking and voltage at 1.212v so yes got this in Valley for example:

http://postimg.org/image/4weyfyrvz/

+ 166MHz Core / Mem + 500MHz in EVGA Precision X with AIR COOLING

Is this OK?

Many thanks to "Slowpoke66" on Sweclockers who helped me with everything!

// hznn


----------



## JedinHD

Has anyone had an issue enabling/disabling SLI after flashing to skyn3t bios? Since flashing the system will BSOD or hang/reboot when I try to change the SLI setting (on/off). The bios is definitely the culprit because when I switch to the other bios on both cards the problem is gone. Flashing on both cards went without a hitch only now I cant remember if it was rev 1 or 2 (early Alzheimer's I guess). Anyone have any insight?


----------



## JedinHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedinHD*
> 
> Has anyone had an issue enabling/disabling SLI after flashing to skyn3t bios? Since flashing the system will BSOD or hang/reboot when I try to change the SLI setting (on/off). The bios is definitely the culprit because when I switch to the other bios on both cards the problem is gone. Flashing on both cards went without a hitch only now I cant remember if it was rev 1 or 2 (early Alzheimer's I guess). Anyone have any insight?


Ok ... so I've tried both rev1 and rev2 and both are giving me grief when enabling/disabling SLI ... grrr


----------



## JedinHD

Quote:


> Ok ... so I've tried both rev1 and rev2 and both are giving me grief when enabling/disabling SLI ... grrr


Flashed back to original ln2 and enable/disable SLI works as it should ... I give up


----------



## Rei86

Guess I'll be joining the Classified owners club again. Picked up two GTX 980 Classifieds from the Egg and already regretting the purchase


----------



## Sleepyluke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedinHD*
> 
> Flashed back to original ln2 and enable/disable SLI works as it should ... I give up


I had all the same issues has you, and I gave up as well, but after a few months I noticed another custom bio

http://www.overclock.net/t/1460165/evga-780ti-classified-custom-bios-mods-1-21v-voltage-unlocked/50#post_22855597

I use the fastest one and IV had no trouble with it so far.. But I didn't need to set the power target to 150%


----------



## JedinHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> I had all the same issues has you, and I gave up as well, but after a few months I noticed another custom bio
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1460165/evga-780ti-classified-custom-bios-mods-1-21v-voltage-unlocked/50#post_22855597
> 
> I use the fastest one and IV had no trouble with it so far.. But I didn't need to set the power target to 150%


Thanks!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> did they actually release that to consumers though?
> Last i heard that was something only a few pros had because they won them


Lol, not only pros, but yes, people have won them.







Unfortunately, not a whole lot of info out there on them. There were nvidia models and amd models. Still can't find the differences though. This came frome Gigabyte G3258 AE contest.


----------



## JedinHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyluke*
> 
> I had all the same issues has you, and I gave up as well, but after a few months I noticed another custom bio
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1460165/evga-780ti-classified-custom-bios-mods-1-21v-voltage-unlocked/50#post_22855597
> 
> I use the fastest one and IV had no trouble with it so far.. But I didn't need to set the power target to 150%


I got the same result with the 1212.rom (spontaneous reboot and SLI not enabled/disabled). 1187.rom worked for me however. Thanks again


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Lol, not only pros, but yes, people have won them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, not a whole lot of info out there on them. There were nvidia models and amd models. Still can't find the differences though. This came frome Gigabyte G3258 AE contest.


jez everytime i see these addon cards I feel butterfles


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> jez everytime i see these addon cards I feel butterfles


Tell me about it. It staring me in the face! Lol. Need to pick up a cheap card to play around. This one is supposedly the AMD model. Everyone else I've seen has gotten Nvidia. Haven't gotten any info on the differences though. Must be software based because hardware wise, it's exactly the same as Nvidia models from I can tell.
It is much more robust from the evga addon. Wish any chip would come with a power section of this caliber.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Lol, not only pros, but yes, people have won them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, not a whole lot of info out there on them. There were nvidia models and amd models. Still can't find the differences though. This came frome Gigabyte G3258 AE contest.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Does that giga bot thing plug in to the oc panel or can you plug it in to the card directly? i have 2 780Ti gigabyte's oc edition and ghz edition and it looks like i have a spot where that could plug into ?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Tell me about it. It staring me in the face! Lol. Need to pick up a cheap card to play around. This one is supposedly the AMD model. Everyone else I've seen has gotten Nvidia. Haven't gotten any info on the differences though. Must be software based because hardware wise, it's exactly the same as Nvidia models from I can tell.
> It is much more robust from the evga addon. Wish any chip would come with a power section of this caliber.


lol those 295x cards are down to 650$ xD
the closest thing I have seen to those types of powersections are those zotacs that no one buys so









I'm not gonna say I wouldn't love if cards came with powersections like that but i understand why they dont. I mean the number of people who could take advantage of it would be able to be counted on my fingers and toes
and they would have so many noobs killing their gpus. I mean you kind of need to bin gpus just to finds a chip that it'd even make a difference with anyhow


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Does that giga bot thing plug in to the oc panel or can you plug it in to the card directly? i have 2 780Ti gigabyte's oc edition and ghz edition and it looks like i have a spot where that could plug into ?


solder it on similar to the e power evga board.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedinHD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok ... so I've tried both rev1 and rev2 and both are giving me grief when enabling/disabling SLI ... grrr
> 
> 
> 
> Flashed back to original ln2 and enable/disable SLI works as it should ... I give up
Click to expand...

I had this problem with Rev 2 enabling or disabling SLI. Black screen then reboot. I moved over to the 2888 bios from EVGA and haven't had any issues since.

Sent from cellular device.


----------



## JedinHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I had this problem with Rev 2 enabling or disabling SLI. Black screen then reboot. I moved over to the 2888 bios from EVGA and haven't had any issues since.
> 
> Sent from cellular device.


Isn't that just the stock ln2 bios? What I'd really like is EVGA's Hydro Copper bios but I am too lazy to register my cards LOL


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedinHD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I had this problem with Rev 2 enabling or disabling SLI. Black screen then reboot. I moved over to the 2888 bios from EVGA and haven't had any issues since.
> 
> Sent from cellular device.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that just the stock ln2 bios?
Click to expand...

It's unlocked.

Sent from cellular device.


----------



## z0ki

Well i'm pretty bummed.. I got my second 780 Ti Classy for SLI under water and my chip seem's like it is pure garbage! Can't even hit 1340mhz at 1.3v! Whilst my first card is capable of hitting 1480+mhz on 1.3---v






























I can't even overclock them independently either for some odd reason (using skyn3t v2 bios on both) so my top card can be 1400mhz and the other around 1290mhz.. Is this due to the bios on both cards?

I'm so disappointed to be honest. I would be happy to settle for 1380mhz on both cards but this is just not happening unless i put over 1.4v into the second card which I do not want.

So what can I do? Is it even possible to overclock my first card to 1400mhz (as i know it's 100% stable) and the second at around 1290mhz using skyn3t's bios?


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Well i'm pretty bummed.. I got my second 780 Ti Classy for SLI under water and my chip seem's like it is pure garbage! Can't even hit 1340mhz at 1.3v! Whilst my first card is capable of hitting 1480+mhz on 1.3---v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even overclock them independently either for some odd reason (using skyn3t v2 bios on both) so my top card can be 1400mhz and the other around 1290mhz.. Is this due to the bios on both cards?
> 
> I'm so disappointed to be honest. I would be happy to settle for 1380mhz on both cards but this is just not happening unless i put over 1.4v into the second card which I do not want.
> 
> So what can I do? Is it even possible to overclock my first card to 1400mhz (as i know it's 100% stable) and the second at around 1290mhz using skyn3t's bios?


in sli all card must be @ same clock


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> in sli all card must be @ same clock


Bah... So basically i need to settle for them both to be way under 1300mhz when my first card is capable of over 1400mhz! What a crock then









The second cannot even hit 1300mhz on it's own it's that bad


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> in sli all card must be @ same clock


That is 100% not true.

You can unlink the cards and clock them independent


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> That is 100% not true.
> 
> You can unlink the cards and clock them independent


but at full load both card well run on lowest card clock or ?


----------



## Joa3d43

...you can, but better to clock them all together at







...finally finished my tri-SLI 980 Classy setup...run was on coldish water for GPU; actual boost of the 980 classies was 1705


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> That is 100% not true.
> 
> You can unlink the cards and clock them independent


Well I do unlink both cards in msi afterburner but the clocks stay the same (synced clocks)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> That is 100% not true.
> 
> You can unlink the cards and clock them independent
> 
> 
> 
> Well I do unlink both cards in msi afterburner but the clocks stay the same (synced clocks)
Click to expand...

no matter how y9ou clock them individually sli will run the clocks at the common denominator. Meaning it will match the clocks and run them. Its better to clock them to matched clocks yourself as sli's forced downclocking can go a bit low.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no matter how y9ou clock them individually sli will run the clocks at the common denominator. Meaning it will match the clocks and run them. Its better to clock them to matched clocks yourself as sli's forced downclocking can go a bit low.


Ah righto, fair call then...

I'm just mega angry my second chip is so crap... Can't even achieve 1300mhz on it lol. Feels like wasted money now haha. Especially knowing my first card can reach over 1400mhz without much effort and the second needs at least 1.4v for 1300mhz... Feel for me please lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no matter how y9ou clock them individually sli will run the clocks at the common denominator. Meaning it will match the clocks and run them. Its better to clock them to matched clocks yourself as sli's forced downclocking can go a bit low.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah righto, fair call then...
> 
> I'm just mega angry my second chip is so crap... Can't even achieve 1300mhz on it lol. Feels like wasted money now haha. Especially knowing my first card can reach over 1400mhz without much effort and the second needs at least 1.4v for 1300mhz... Feel for me please lol
Click to expand...

go 1.4v with x2 240mm's for gpu's alone then run run 1300MHz.


----------



## Dnic41

I'm debating on moving to 3 1920x1080 vs 2 currently. Will this card be capable of holding up to 3 monitors for NVIDIA Surround?


----------



## z0ki

Ok guys, so as i said before about my second card unable to hit 1300+mhz I did some more experimenting and this time in the overvolting classy tool I decided to put more power into the PCI-E slot using PEXVDD and I am at 1320mhz at 1.3v... Does PEXVDD actually help with overclocking? I did a search on here and not many people mentioning much about it or the ones who have didn't get a response.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dnic41*
> 
> I'm debating on moving to 3 1920x1080 vs 2 currently. Will this card be capable of holding up to 3 monitors for NVIDIA Surround?


It depends on the game and your vram. The 3GB might have some issues and especially with games like thief on max settings.


----------



## bittbull187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Ok guys, so as i said before about my second card unable to hit 1300+mhz I did some more experimenting and this time in the overvolting classy tool I decided to put more power into the PCI-E slot using PEXVDD and I am at 1320mhz at 1.3v... Does PEXVDD actually help with overclocking? I did a search on here and not many people mentioning much about it or the ones who have didn't get a response.


I would like to know this as well


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bittbull187*
> 
> I would like to know this as well


Just to add further to my post that' you've quoted.

I've just ran around 10 loops of Heaven clock shows 1354mhz but afterburner OSD is showing 1343mhz... Anyway, my first card is at 1.28v as i know my first card is very good. The second as described has been giving me nothing but greif.

So i went ahead and bumped up the PEXVDD to 1.178v and no artifacts or crashing. Where as prior without touching the PEXVDD I would litreally crash at 1300mhz at 1.38v+!

My memory clocks are set at 0+ for now, going to try and bump up the clock a little higher now.

So far it seems it helps with overclocking considering 1300mhz was just about impossible for my second Ti Classy unless i pumped ridiculous amounts of voltage into it.


----------



## Jpmboy

from kingpin's OC guide:

_"There are three main voltage rails which can be tuned individually: NVVDD for GPU logic power, FBVDD for memory power and PEXVDD for various onboard interfaces and PCI-express link power. Increasing FBVDD l for high memory frequencies. PEXVDD can be left at nominal level for stock and watercooling, it may only need adjustment for subzero cooling scenarios. "_


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> from kingpin's OC guide:
> 
> _"There are three main voltage rails which can be tuned individually: NVVDD for GPU logic power, FBVDD for memory power and PEXVDD for various onboard interfaces and PCI-express link power. Increasing FBVDD l for high memory frequencies. PEXVDD can be left at nominal level for stock and watercooling, it may only need adjustment for subzero cooling scenarios. "_


THANK YOU

I was looking for this couldnt find it!


----------



## z0ki

Though even though he suggests only tune it for subzero, I'm finding it is getting me stable with it raised underwater. Now will this cause any forms of damage? As it's the only thing that is making my second card stable


----------



## Dnic41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It depends on the game and your vram. The 3GB might have some issues and especially with games like thief on max settings.


I'll have to see how it goes when i make this move then. May have to go with the 980 and sell the 780.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dnic41*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It depends on the game and your vram. The 3GB might have some issues and especially with games like thief on max settings.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to see how it goes when i make this move then. May have to go with the 980 and sell the 780.
Click to expand...

wait for the 6GB versions at least. 1GB isn't much when it comes to textures.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> THANK YOU
> I was looking for this couldnt find it!










here's the kingpin version (same voltage rail stuff):

OC_Guide.pdf 430k .pdf file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Though even though he suggests only tune it for subzero, I'm finding it is getting me stable with it raised underwater. Now will this cause any forms of damage? As it's the only thing that is making my second card stable


nah - shouldn't cause any damage... it's probably addressing a weakness in the card, which seems like it's not the chip itself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> wait for the 6GB versions at least. 1GB isn't much when it comes to textures.


^^ This, the extra 1G doesn't do much, and will saturate quickly. Frankly, the reference Titans do really well with 4K memory-wise, they just need a strong OC. (probably shoulda kept mine, I thought 6G would be more "common" by now - expected the 980 to have 6G







)


----------



## z0ki

Thanks Jpmboy...

Here is my latest score, not sure if it's decent or not? Perhaps someone will be kind enough to enlighten me


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Thanks Jpmboy...
> 
> Here is my latest score, not sure if it's decent or not? Perhaps someone will be kind enough to enlighten me


looks pretty dauum good to me
compare here


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looks pretty dauum good to me
> compare here


Noice









I had my tessellation on extreme for that run. If I saw that thread earlier I would have taken the appropriate screenshot for it. I'll do another run early in the morning while it's still cool as it's now 36c in the house (summer here in Australia)


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Noice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my tessellation on extreme for that run. If I saw that thread earlier I would have taken the appropriate screenshot for it. I'll do another run early in the morning while it's still cool as it's now 36c in the house (summer here in Australia)


I don't think 36C would effect the Cards much, but out of curiosity where in Aus are you? It's quite nice on the East coast


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> I don't think 36C would effect the Cards much, but out of curiosity where in Aus are you? It's quite nice on the East coast


South East corner







Brisbane mate. Well though it's 36c inside it's the humidity that kills ya. And with my 3 rads exhausting a crap load of hot air into the atmosphere it doesn't help








The cards hit around 55-59c under full load but the room is unbearable after a short time.

Getting air conditioning systems installed just before Christmas and a crispy 16c will be the norm in my sim racing room


----------



## stephen427

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'd grab DisplayDriverUninstaller and run that... remove ALL driver stuff.
> 
> I'd get the latest from GEFORCE.com and see if that stops it. If it doesn't, I'd try a different cable... if that doesn't fix it... try a different monitor, Then GPU


Hey guys ive switched monitor cable and it seemed to have fixed the problem I was having but now I got very frequent display driver has fatal error crashes as told so by my desktop. It minimizes my game but it does not crash the game itself but its very enoying to get a game freeze for 10 seconds. I did what you suggested... What is going on here? Is my gpu dying or something maybe someone can send me their stock LN2 bios for evga 780ti classified dual bios. I dont know maybe it helps.

These display crashes I guess are that bios is unstable? Yet it is on stock clocks...


----------



## JedinHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Hey guys ive switched monitor cable and it seemed to have fixed the problem I was having but now I got very frequent display driver has fatal error crashes as told so by my desktop. It minimizes my game but it does not crash the game itself but its very enoying to get a game freeze for 10 seconds. I did what you suggested... What is going on here? Is my gpu dying or something maybe someone can send me their stock LN2 bios for evga 780ti classified dual bios. I dont know maybe it helps.
> 
> These display crashes I guess are that bios is unstable? Yet it is on stock clocks...


Try flipping to the LN1 bios and see if it solves the problem ... at least then you will know the culprit.


----------



## Kimir

There is no such thing as LN1 bios, it's regular bios or first bios (you can call it green bios too since a green led is on when used.
The secondary bios (with red led) named LN2 stand for Liquid Nitrogen.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquid_nitrogen


----------



## JedinHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> There is no such thing as LN1 bios, it's regular bios or first bios (you can call it green bios too since a green led is on when used.
> The secondary bios (with red led) named LN2 stand for Liquid Nitrogen.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquid_nitrogen


I stand corrected ... switch it to the REGULAR bios and see if it solves the problem.


----------



## stephen427

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedinHD*
> 
> I stand corrected ... switch it to the REGULAR bios and see if it solves the problem.


I switched to regular bios and it seemed to solve the problem. But dont everyone want to use LN2 bios anyway for the better cooling?. What am I supposed to do? Maybe I need to flash the LN2 bios to someone else his LN2 bios? As my stock one is corrupt or something?

Or should I just keep using the regular bios in hope that one dont go screwed up aswel.


----------



## Aesthethc

Hey guys, turns out it was just my PSU not being enough wattage i guess.

Ever since i upgraded from 750W Rosewill Capstone to a 1000W Supernova G2, ive experienced 0 crashes, i was even able to clock my card up from 1320mhz to 1372mhz! at the same voltage too. my power % max went from 133% max to 147% max and i have crashed 0 times for the last couple days of playing games.

Overall i feel happy that i bought this PSU and it fixed my problems indefinitely. I was worried i had to switch my motherboard/CPU out but i guess its ok! I can spend that extra money on possibly more water cooling parts







YAY!

im at 1372mhz @ 1.34v and about +800 OC on the memory.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Hey guys, turns out it was just my PSU not being enough wattage i guess.
> 
> Ever since i upgraded from 750W Rosewill Capstone to a 1000W Supernova G2, ive experienced 0 crashes, i was even able to clock my card up from 1320mhz to 1372mhz! at the same voltage too. my power % max went from 133% max to 147% max and i have crashed 0 times for the last couple days of playing games.
> 
> Overall i feel happy that i bought this PSU and it fixed my problems indefinitely. I was worried i had to switch my motherboard/CPU out but i guess its ok! I can spend that extra money on possibly more water cooling parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!
> 
> im at 1372mhz @ 1.34v and about +800 OC on the memory.


Hate to say I told ya so :-D

Nah, but seriously, glad it worked out man. is your card on air or water?


----------



## JedinHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> I switched to regular bios and it seemed to solve the problem. But dont everyone want to use LN2 bios anyway for the better cooling?. What am I supposed to do? Maybe I need to flash the LN2 bios to someone else his LN2 bios? As my stock one is corrupt or something?
> 
> Or should I just keep using the regular bios in hope that one dont go screwed up aswel.


I would probably keeping running the REGULAR bios for a while just to be sure LN2 was the problem. People run LN2 for better performance as it clocks the card a little higher (not cooling). You could get your hands on a copy of the original Ln2 bios and try flashing it or try one of the ones posted on page 1 for your card. I do know that I had issues with some of them running in SLI (spontaneous reboot) so the safest thing would be to try replacing Ln2 with the same stock bios.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Hate to say I told ya so :-D
> 
> Nah, but seriously, glad it worked out man. is your card on air or water?


Hey man, at least i know now that the GK110 is a power hungry monster!! Glad everything is stable now though. Card is on water, definitely with an EK full block.


----------



## MunneY

Well I'm going to finally get to have a bit of fun tomorrow.

That is if my CPU isn't fried!


----------



## Piotrasinski

Hi

I have just instaled the ln2 Kingpin bios but for some reason the performatne has stay the same .Is there a explenation to it?My card is doing 1630Mhz in normal bios and i was hoping for a bit of a kick from the new one Maby im doing some thing wrong?im not shure whay there are 3bios when they only change the fan profile!no extra bells and whistles:doh:


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piotrasinski*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have just instaled the ln2 Kingpin bios but for some reason the performatne has stay the same .Is there a explenation to it?My card is doing 1630Mhz in normal bios and i was hoping for a bit of a kick from the new one Maby im doing some thing wrong?im not shure whay there are 3bios when they only change the fan profile!no extra bells and whistles:doh:


A new bios does not equal higher clocks. Ud bet you are clise to being maxxed out without extreme cooling


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Well I'm going to finally get to have a bit of fun tomorrow.
> 
> That is if my CPU isn't fried!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


...ahh, back from the 'deep freeze' - nice







...hope the CPU is of the forgiving kind; when I had a similar issue per your earlier description, the CPU turned out to be fine.

...btw, very clean work bench ...reminds me of a cartoon pic on the wall I had with a rat saying '...a clean desk is a sign of a sick mind'. (though the joke was on me as I would spent way too much time looking for things







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piotrasinski*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have just instaled the ln2 Kingpin bios but for some reason the performatne has stay the same .Is there a explenation to it?My card is doing 1630Mhz in normal bios and i was hoping for a bit of a kick from the new one Maby im doing some thing wrong?im not shure whay there are 3bios when they only change the fan profile!no extra bells and whistles:doh:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> A new bios does not equal higher clocks. Ud bet you are clise to being maxxed out without extreme cooling


...I run the KP Bios on one of the three BIOS slots (which I love having so I can compare w / o constantly flashing)...different power states and higher overall power target help when really pushing the cards w/ extra cooling > can sustain higher clocks longer, not necessarily raise clocks above and beyond the natural wall the given GPU hits...MSI AB and PrecX clock sliders are otherwise all you need.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...ahh, back from the 'deep freeze' - nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...hope the CPU is of the forgiving kind; when I had a similar issue per your earlier description, the CPU turned out to be fine.
> 
> ...btw, very clean work bench ...reminds me of a cartoon pic on the wall I had with a rat saying '...a clean desk is a sign of a sick mind'. (though the joke was on me as I would spent way too much time looking for things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> ...I run the KP Bios on one of the three BIOS slots (which I love having so I can compare w / o constantly flashing)...different power states and higher overall power target help when really pushing the cards w/ extra cooling > can sustain higher clocks longer, not necessarily raise clocks above and beyond the natural wall the given GPU hits...MSI AB and PrecX clock sliders are otherwise all you need.


Still drooling over your tri classy catzilla run on the bot lol.

Just wanted to ask what volts you were running them at for it? I'll be hopefully benching my classys this weekend with probably DICE since my dewar screwed me.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Still drooling over your tri classy catzilla run on the bot lol.
> 
> Just wanted to ask what volts you were running them at for it? I'll be hopefully benching my classys this weekend with probably DICE since my dewar screwed me.


...still 'learning' myself as I only had the tri-setup for a few days, so 'take w/ grains of salt'...but if you can keep temps below +20 c (100% peak load), I felt it safe to use 1.40 to 1.42 range for the three of them in that run...I know the terms ASIC is, ahem, one of your '''favorites''', but rather than referring to outright top OC, it does affect required voltages once you're past a given OC...my three 980 Cls range from ASIC 66.9 to 88.9 or so, thus the 1.4 to 1.42 vGPU range

...also, if you have an EVBot flashed to the latest 980 CL stuff per KingPincooling, play with LLC 'disable'...disabling it might save you a bit more vGPU...just not sure yet as I really have to sink my teeth into all this when I have more time....with full-on DICE, you may try to go 1.45++ I reckon to start out with and then add more, depending on load temps...but again, I know my 780 Ti CLs far better - after a year - compared to the 980 CLs which are new to me.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Still drooling over your tri classy catzilla run on the bot lol.
> 
> Just wanted to ask what volts you were running them at for it? I'll be hopefully benching my classys this weekend with probably DICE since my dewar screwed me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...still 'learning' myself as I only had the tri-setup for a few days, so 'take w/ grains of salt'...but if you can keep temps below +20 c (100% peak load), I felt it safe to use 1.40 to 1.42 range for the three of them in that run...I know the terms ASIC is, ahem, one of your '''favorites''', but rather than referring to outright top OC, it does affect required voltages once you're past a given OC...my three 980 Cls range from ASIC 66.9 to 88.9 or so, thus the 1.4 to 1.42 vGPU range
> 
> ...also, if you have an EVBot flashed to the latest 980 CL stuff per KingPincooling, play with LLC 'disable'...disabling it might save you a bit more vGPU...just not sure yet as I really have to sink my teeth into all this when I have more time....with full-on DICE, you may try to go 1.45++ I reckon to start out with and then add more, depending on load temps...but again, I know my 780 Ti CLs far better - after a year - compared to the 980 CLs which are new to me.
Click to expand...

this is definitely true. my kingpins 60.0% ASIC loves 1.46v too bad the cpu and the mobo's vrm's make me have to reduce that load. ASIC matters.


----------



## stephen427

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedinHD*
> 
> I would probably keeping running the REGULAR bios for a while just to be sure LN2 was the problem. People run LN2 for better performance as it clocks the card a little higher (not cooling). You could get your hands on a copy of the original Ln2 bios and try flashing it or try one of the ones posted on page 1 for your card. I do know that I had issues with some of them running in SLI (spontaneous reboot) so the safest thing would be to try replacing Ln2 with the same stock bios.


been on standard bios for a day and zero display crashes. I just loaded up my LN2 bios and 5 min into a game display driver crashes(Ive tried older nvidia drivers aswel). Im not sure why this is happening as this card has been running fine on LN2 bios for 7 months. Could someone be so kind to post their LN2 bios of a EVGA 780ti classified duel bios. I really dont want to use any of those bios given on page 1 so thanks to who can put in little effort for me and make my day







I will follow the guide presented on page 1.

Or do you guys suggest to RMA this card? I dont got a backup card so I rather not. But if you people think this is related to something dying inside of it then i will do it.


----------



## JedinHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> been on standard bios for a day and zero display crashes. I just loaded up my LN2 bios and 5 min into a game display driver crashes(Ive tried older nvidia drivers aswel). Im not sure why this is happening as this card has been running fine on LN2 bios for 7 months. Could someone be so kind to post their LN2 bios of a EVGA 780ti classified duel bios. I really dont want to use any of those bios given on page 1 so thanks to who can put in little effort for me and make my day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will follow the guide presented on page 1.
> 
> Or do you guys suggest to RMA this card? I dont got a backup card so I rather not. But if you people think this is related to something dying inside of it then i will do it.


You have a pm

Might as well try flashing it with a copy of the stock bios first ...


----------



## Piotrasinski

Thank You Guys:thumb:

So if im not getting any benefites from the ln2 KP bios is there a sens to try overclocking on it?or should i just stay with the stock bios.And one more thing is there a place where i can bay a evbot? as i think the classified overvolting tool is not working at all
Is evga precisionX gives any extra benefit to the classified cards? Im using AB now.
Im getting about 76*C in Valley is it not a bit to worm?my prewious strix was running a loot cooler,max70*C but lover clocks a bit.

Once again thank You


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piotrasinski*
> 
> Thank You Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if im not getting any benefites from the ln2 KP bios is there a sens to try overclocking on it?or should i just stay with the stock bios.And one more thing is there a place where i can bay a evbot? as i think the classified overvolting tool is not working at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is evga precisionX gives any extra benefit to the classified cards? as im using AB now.
> Im getting about 76*C in Valley is it not a bit to worm? my prewious strix was running a loot cooler,max70*C but lover clocks a bit.
> 
> Once again thank You


fixed your post.


----------



## Shultzy

I'm just wondering IF and when there will be a block available for the 980 classified. I own a 780 classy and I really would want it under water mostly for aesthetic reasons, because I know the maxwell chips stay cool enough as it is. Also what is the max voltage you can put to the new classified chip and is it really worth $700 over the $550 of the vanilla cards.


----------



## Boxlid

Decided to unleash my 1st gen classified hc's for their 1yr anniversary by tuning it's own stock ln2 bios. Got up to 1359/3700 stable at 1.212V, not bad.


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boxlid*
> 
> Decided to unleash my 1st gen classified hc's for their 1yr anniversary by tuning it's own stock ln2 bios. Got up to 1359/3700 stable at 1.212V, not bad.


That's good my 780 classy will only do 1267 at 1.212v. I was a little disappointed with mine but it's still a great card.


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> That's good my 780 classy will only do 1267 at 1.212v. I was a little disappointed with mine but it's still a great card.


I had a 780 classy too and put the modded bios on it from here. I left mine on air, but never had a heat problem with it, even when putting the max voltage the voltage too would allow, which as I recall was 1.35V. I am not the greatest overclocker, but I do fairly well, and put up some pretty good numbers. I recently bought a 980 classy, and left it on air. I have the modded bios, but haven't put it on yet. I was very surprised. The 980, on air and at stock beat almost every benchmark I had with the 780 classy which was overclocked as high as I could get it. Stock on my 980 Classy, will boost to 1445 MHz. I could never come close to that with the 780. The highest I have been able to get the 980 on the stock bios is 1615MHz., but it wasn't real stable there, but did make it through a few benchmarks. Based on that, you make your decision. But, the 980 is a beast as far as I;m concerned.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> I'm just wondering IF and when there will be a block available for the 980 classified. I own a 780 classy and I really would want it under water mostly for aesthetic reasons, because I know the maxwell chips stay cool enough as it is. Also what is the max voltage you can put to the new classified chip and is it really worth $700 over the $550 of the vanilla cards.


An ek waterblock is coming, but no real mention eta so far, just "soon-tm" kind of replies so far. As for whether the price difference between reference and Classified for the 980's is worth it, that is up to you. Why? Well, $150 is a fair difference, especially with cards such as the gigabyte g1 and asus strix being around $100 cheaper, and those cards posess a good amount of firepower under the hood not to mention actually have the new display options (three display ports, one hdmi, one dvi) whereas the Classified uses the old output setup.

Thing is though, Classifieds are a beast out of the gate PLUS have tools to modify four voltages (core, memory, pcie bus, and the pwm frequency) instead of just core - no hard modding required to go a bit further with core and memory voltages as an example. Classy tool is great for such. Skyn3t and kingpin bioses are usually also available.

I'd say do it, but I'm waiting on big Maxwell myself.


----------



## Boxlid

Was about to buy 2x 980 classifieds, but didn't think it would be worth it enough compared to what's coming up in the next couple families of cards. I really want to see what Pascal brings to my 1960's table


----------



## SynchroSCP

980 Classy and backplate ordered. Moving to a smaller mATX build with a single 1440p display for gaming and some vid work. 970 SLI is nice but not problem free and EK keeps pushing blocks for them back. Would rather have a single top GPU anyway, put it under water and OC as far as it will go.

Anyone tried a universal gpu water block with a fan on the heatspreader? On another forum a couple of people are getting good results with that setup, may go that route until the full block is available. Have a couple of blocks including a thermosphere around, should be able to get one of them to work.


----------



## Boxlid

^That's how the 480 classified hc's were, water for gpu and integrated heat spreaders for the ram, and it worked pretty good for how hot those ran. I've taken a liking to 2 way sli, one is just never enough lol. I really need one of those universal blocks for my 9260-8i card, gets a bit toasty and I'd really like to ditch the fan that just sits on the table pointed at it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boxlid*
> 
> Was about to buy 2x 980 classifieds, but didn't think it would be worth it enough compared to what's coming up in the next couple families of cards. I really want to see what Pascal brings brings to my 1960's table


Pascal does have me thinking.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I finally got another block for my newest card, so this weekend I get to rebuild my loop. Now all I am waiting for is my fans so I can mount the top radiator.

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/ian1alcorn/media/IMG_1196_zpsf97a4bda.jpg.html


----------



## cursedprophet

hey guys been ages, but i recently discovered a small hitch, i seem not be able to boost past 1215mhz no matter what core i bump, i used to be able to get to around 1290 odd mhz, but now it just hit 1215 and stops... im running the latest nvidia driver 344.75, and the bios im using on my cards is the stock GK110.rom bios which i backed up from the LN2 when i first got my cards, also im using msi AB version 4.0.0.

im honest stumpt and what could be the reason for this









seeing as GTA V is around the corner too im kinda worried as to whats going on, is anyone else having this issue with the new nvidia driver or something ? also if it matters im on window 8.1 64

my temps sit at about 35-40C under water

thnx guys









EDIT:
iv now tried, nvidia drivers 344.65 no avail, msi ab from 4.0.0. to 3.0.1. no avail, attempt to flash to a modded bios maybe a sky one and see if maybe my orginal bios is the offender


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> iv now tried, nvidia drivers 344.65 no avail, msi ab from 4.0.0. to 3.0.1. no avail, attempt to flash to a modded bios maybe a sky one and see if maybe my orginal bios is the offender


try driver version 335


----------



## cursedprophet

@djthrottleboi, hey thnx for the reply, good idea, however im curious as this was only a recent problem, i bleieve the only thing that has changed from i started noticing the clocks was the change of OS as i upgraded to 8.1 x64

other than that i was using 344.65 for a long time with no issue :S

no added hardware, just moved up from 7 to 8.1

im afriad the orginal bios might be doing the deed, and also i noticed as i was flashing my cards using CMD method, usually they'll be a few seconds where my screen turns blank and on again but now they just flash without doing that....

almost like the instructions say "flashing cards" but im not even sure if its flashing lol

EDIT:
basically i have my original bios renamed "GK110.rom" placed it into classified folder which is on c:/

held shift and right clicked classified folder and hit "open command window here"

the did the following,

typed "nvflash -4 -5 -6 GK110.rom"

then hit "y" when prompted for confirmation,

it does its thing " no blanking screen" then asks me to confirm my next card and does its thing again, then a 3rd time for my 3rd card, and when finish i just exit

restart pc, and removed nvidia drivers and reinstalled and restart again and so on..... am i missing something lol, its been like 8 months since my last flash so i cant rememeber if im missing something but to my knowledge im pretty much doing all right...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> @djthrottleboi, hey thnx for the reply, good idea, however im curious as this was only a recent problem, i bleieve the only thing that has changed from i started noticing the clocks was the change of OS as i upgraded to 8.1 x64
> 
> other than that i was using 344.65 for a long time with no issue :S
> 
> no added hardware, just moved up from 7 to 8.1
> 
> im afriad the orginal bios might be doing the deed, and also i noticed as i was flashing my cards using CMD method, usually they'll be a few seconds where my screen turns blank and on again but now they just flash without doing that....
> 
> almost like the instructions say "flashing cards" but im not even sure if its flashing lol
> 
> EDIT:
> basically i have my original bios renamed "GK110.rom" placed it into classified folder which is on c:/
> 
> held shift and right clicked classified folder and hit "open command window here"
> 
> the did the following,
> 
> typed "nvflash -4 -5 -6 GK110.rom"
> 
> then hit "y" when prompted for confirmation,
> 
> it does its thing " no blanking screen" then asks me to confirm my next card and does its thing again, then a 3rd time for my 3rd card, and when finish i just exit
> 
> restart pc, and removed nvidia drivers and reinstalled and restart again and so on..... am i missing something lol, its been like 8 months since my last flash so i cant rememeber if im missing something but to my knowledge im pretty much doing all right...


you should be using each cards original bios and then you are forgtting the --index= command to specify cards. you also don't need -4 -5 -6.


----------



## cursedprophet

oh serious? :S oh uh

so if its ok can you please tell me how to index command should look like please

and also

have i totally just stuffed up by not backing up each of my gpus cards? i only got backup bios of one card :S

im so worried now , have i basically messed up permanently ?


----------



## cursedprophet

ok guys i tried to do the following and got this,

nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 yourbios.rom

for my first card and got this



please help me i just want to flash back to stock LN2 bios :S


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> ok guys i tried to do the following and got this,
> 
> nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 yourbios.rom
> 
> for my first card and got this
> 
> 
> 
> please help me i just want to flash back to stock LN2 bios :S


you are still; using -4 -5 -6 even though i said not to. that overrides your cards protection. also you should always backup your bios and you can check techpowerup's database for your original bios: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/

Code:



Code:


nvflash --index=0 yourbios.rom

flashes the 1st card closest to the cpu then replace 0 with 1 for the second card and replace it with 2 for the third card.


----------



## cursedprophet

i tried but i get this error



however if i try 1,2,3 instead of 0 i can do it is this normal ? what is occupying command 0?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> i tried but i get this error
> 
> 
> 
> however if i try 1,2,3 instead of 0 i can do it is this normal ? what is occupying command 0?


it isn't working because you have the wrong bios. compare your bios with the other ones and you will find the right version also this will be the last time i say it but if you need -4 -5 -6 then the bios is not for your card.


----------



## cursedprophet

i didnt use -4 -5- 6 i just did as you said and used nvflash --index=0 (bios.rom)

i also found the bios for the 780 ti classified w/acx

there are two of them

which are as follows, please advice me on which one is the correct one please

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/150250/evga-gtx780ti-3072-131205-1.html

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/149937/evga-gtx780ti-3072-131205.html

please note i didnt you -4 -5 -6 in the last try


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> i didnt use -4 -5- 6 i just did as you said and used nvflash --index=0 (bios.rom)
> 
> i also found the bios for the 780 ti classified w/acx
> 
> there are two of them
> 
> which are as follows, please advice me on which one is the correct one please
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/150250/evga-gtx780ti-3072-131205-1.html
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/149937/evga-gtx780ti-3072-131205.html
> 
> please note i didnt you -4 -5 -6 in the last try


The problem with this is that i do not know what the version of your original bios was or anything else for that matter other than the generic name that is given. I would be taking a huge guess to choose your bios for you. You have the cards/ gpu-z and other resources to tell you about the cards and bios versions. Then their is the matter of you using force flashing commands and not backing up the bios in the first place. then maybe the original will be guessing to find and that suxx cause sometimes a1 dont like b1 bios and such and revisions aren't the only thing you have to worry about wether or not it works. download them both and run the commands without -4 -5 -6 and if it flashes succesfully then its the right bios but if it stops the bios from being flashed then you have the right one.


----------



## cursedprophet

lol true, and also to add the the fact it might not even be bios related :S

lol stupid question but is there a way to like reset the cards to stock stock bios and all? i guess the whole meaning of bios flashing is permanent true...

damn...

its funny cos when i flash skynets bios's i can see it does flash right cos msi shows the increased power target and voltage slide is also change its just in games,
no matter what i set the core clock to it doesn't boost past 1215mhz.... and i remember if i set like +65 on core id be able to boost to about 1220-1240mhz....

is it possible windows has something to do with it ? like 7 vs 8.1?

also quickly its it better to install nvidia drivers when not connected to the net? or to let windows detect the hardware and then install 344.75? i ask as when i wipe my drivers and boot up my pc in device manager 2/3 of my gpus show a little yellow exclamation .... but one doesnt so i thought maybe that might have something to do with it.

anyway

djthrottleboi i really do appreciate your help







and thank you for being so patient with me


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> lol true, and also to add the the fact it might not even be bios related :S
> 
> lol stupid question but is there a way to like reset the cards to stock stock bios and all? i guess the whole meaning of bios flashing is permanent true...
> 
> damn...
> 
> its funny cos when i flash skynets bios's i can see it does flash right cos msi shows the increased power target and voltage slide is also change its just in games,
> no matter what i set the core clock to it doesn't boost past 1215mhz.... and i remember if i set like +65 on core id be able to boost to about 1220-1240mhz....
> 
> is it possible windows has something to do with it ? like 7 vs 8.1?
> 
> also quickly its it better to install nvidia drivers when not connected to the net? or to let windows detect the hardware and then install 344.75? i ask as when i wipe my drivers and boot up my pc in device manager 2/3 of my gpus show a little yellow exclamation .... but one doesnt so i thought maybe that might have something to do with it.
> 
> anyway
> 
> djthrottleboi i really do appreciate your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thank you for being so patient with me


the bios flash with skyn3t were sucessful because you forced them with -4 -5 -6 but its clear that the bios aren't for that card according to nvflash your pci subsystems and card board id's didn't match the bios either but you overrode the protection to keep you from making the mistake of flashing it. The only way to fix it is to find the original bios and flash it back and just told you how to do so. If they mess up with the wrong bios in there they wont know how to recover due to the fact of miscommunication. generally some parts of a gpu bios are the same especially of the same brand and model but there is the memory difference as well as the revision difference.

The bios is written on ROM= read only memory to protect the bios as it is critical to functionality and if everytime you remove the driver that flag is there then you have the wrong bios definitely as windows has a generic driver from nvidia that they use that will allow a card to function without the nvidia driver even though it will lack nvidia specific features. Windows has nothing to do with human error. This is why os'es die so quickly. Always ask questions first and take action later. Its your choice whether or not you want too continue running that bios so I now leave it in your hands wheter to do the digging and testing to find the correct bios or stick with the modded one. you also can just find the correct skyn3t bios and flash as well.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Could you flip the switch to enable the stock bios to see which revision the card is?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Could you flip the switch to enable the stock bios to see which revision the card is?


lol huge overlook on my part. I thought he said he wrote to both of tem thinking one wouldn't flash but now i went back and read and realized i assumed he did.


----------



## JedinHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> i tried but i get this error
> 
> 
> 
> however if i try 1,2,3 instead of 0 i can do it is this normal ? what is occupying command 0?


Might be nothing BUT ... are you typing the name of the bios EXACTLY? ... I notice you have a space after techpower_.rom ... is that right?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedinHD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> i tried but i get this error
> 
> 
> 
> however if i try 1,2,3 instead of 0 i can do it is this normal ? what is occupying command 0?
> 
> 
> 
> Might be nothing BUT ... are you typing the name of the bios EXACTLY? ... I notice you have a space after techpower_.rom ... is that right?
Click to expand...

he has to be as nvflash is picking up or else it would close immediately stating rom not found.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> i tried but i get this error
> 
> 
> 
> however if i try 1,2,3 instead of 0 i can do it is this normal ? what is occupying command 0?


erm - looks as though you are trying to flash the plx chip on that mobo - right? *(do not do that!)*

first

nvflash --list (write down the numbers of the pcie devices and what they are)

then flash the gpus, not the plx chip by index number.

nvflash -i{#} -4 -5 -6 romname.rom

when that one completes, use the "right-arrow" to repeat keystrokes until you ge to "-i{next number}, where next number is the next gpu (skip the plx chip)

repeat for all graphics cards, then exit, shut down and restart. (yes - a cold boot just to be sure)


----------



## cursedprophet

hey jedin, thanks for the reply









its funny when i saw it i thought what... and when i checked it wasnt a space it looks like it is lol but theres no space there









thank u

EDIT:

! jpmboy thank you for the reply,

yeah i did a search when i saw PLX and found that its related to motherboard and not to flash that one, i read that one cant flash the plx as the space to flash PLX is not big enough anyway, i stay aways from plx no matter what haha, i did use the corresponding number for each gpu for instead or 0=for the plx i used 1=gpu1 2=gpu2 3=gpu3









thank you for the advice









it seems i have flashed my LN2 with orginal bios now, i used techpowers original for my cards, how ever i still cant push further than 1215mhz

iv maxed voltage slider to +75mV
iv maxed power limit to 115%
iv maxed my temp limit to 95C (as all my cards are under water i dont think i will hit even 50C
and set my core clock to +52mhz

it almost feels as thought no matter what its locked to boost only to 1215mhz

screen of msi


----------



## JedinHD

Might be
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> he has to be as nvflash is picking up or else it would close immediately stating rom not found.[/quot
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> hey jedin, thanks for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its funny when i saw it i thought what... and when i checked it wasnt a space it looks like it is lol but theres no space there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank u
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad djthrottleboi piped up though as I'm a noob with nvflash and I've learned something yet again from this forum
Click to expand...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> hey jedin, thanks for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its funny when i saw it i thought what... and when i checked it wasnt a space it looks like it is lol but theres no space there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank u
> EDIT:
> ! jpmboy thank you for the reply,
> yeah i did a search when i saw PLX and found that its related to motherboard and not to flash that one, i read that one cant flash the plx as the space to flash PLX is not big enough anyway, i stay aways from plx no matter what haha, i did use the corresponding number for each gpu for instead or 0=for the plx i used 1=gpu1 2=gpu2 3=gpu3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for the advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it seems i have flashed my LN2 with orginal bios now, i used techpowers original for my cards, how ever i still cant push further than 1215mhz
> iv maxed voltage slider to +75mV
> iv maxed power limit to 115%
> iv maxed my temp limit to 95C (as all my cards are under water i dont think i will hit even 50C
> and set my core clock to +52mhz
> it almost feels as thought no matter what its locked to boost only to 1215mhz
> screen of msi
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


AB or gpuZ wil not report the boost voltage. If yo have a classified card, use the probeit read point for actual voltages.


----------



## cursedprophet

@Jpmboy

sorry i mean basically I normally get higher clocks with those settings previously, not i hit like a 1215mhz wall almost and the same settings... :S


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> 
> sorry i mean basically I normally get higher clocks with those settings previously, not i hit like a 1215mhz wall almost and the same settings... :S


sometimes after a borked flash, it's best to clean out teh old drivers and install fresh. Are you saying, it's not stable above 1215 or that you can't set a clock hiigher that 1215 no matter what?


----------



## leonredbone

Add me please









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=kgwzu


----------



## cursedprophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sometimes after a borked flash, it's best to clean out teh old drivers and install fresh. Are you saying, it's not stable above 1215 or that you can't set a clock hiigher that 1215 no matter what?


its totally stable lol but i just cant set a higher clock than 1215mhz exactly, itll throttle down when not utilizing much but when boosting all three will it 1215mhz to the dot , no matter if i set 52+ or 104+ on core clock....









i used to be able to push about 1300+mhz before flashing the cards using the Itx.rom..... found on page 1 under "EVGA 780 TI CLASSIFIED BIOS'S" :S


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> its totally stable lol but i just cant set a higher clock than 1215mhz exactly, itll throttle down when not utilizing much but when boosting all three will it 1215mhz to the dot , no matter if i set 52+ or 104+ on core clock....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used to be able to push about 1300+mhz before flashing the cards using the Itx.rom..... found on page 1 under "EVGA 780 TI CLASSIFIED BIOS'S" :S


Itx rom was wiped by the flash and it's max boost state is 1386 anyway. What happens when you enable K-boost in PX? Also make use you enable extended overclocking range in AB (and PX)


----------



## cursedprophet

I have all these setting in AB I read the Itx bios was evgas 780 ti classified bios ... also when I first was flashing my cards I rememebr the screen blinking black when flashing which was expected but now when I flash no blinking of black during the flashing process is that unusual ?

I have also I'm just not sure I'm flashing correctly even so I mean to be able to flash to say for example a sky bios I should still be able to pass 1215 by pushing the core right I mean any bios should at least let me provoke clocks whether it's sky Itx or even a copy of my original bios no? Tonight I will try window 7 again and see. Also I rememebr back when I started flashing there ess no such thing as plx I only was able to see gpu 1 2 3 there was no option or mention of plx till now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> its totally stable lol but i just cant set a higher clock than 1215mhz exactly, itll throttle down when not utilizing much but when boosting all three will it 1215mhz to the dot , no matter if i set 52+ or 104+ on core clock....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used to be able to push about 1300+mhz before flashing the cards using the Itx.rom..... found on page 1 under "EVGA 780 TI CLASSIFIED BIOS'S" :S


Itx rom was wiped by the flash and it's max boost state is 1386 anyway. What happens when you enable K-boost in PX? Also make use you enable extended overclocking range in AB (and PX)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> I have also I'm just not sure I'm flashing correctly even so I mean to be able to flash to say for example a sky bios I should still be able to pass 1215 by pushing the core right I mean any bios should at least let me provoke clocks whether it's sky Itx or even a copy of my original bios no? Tonight I will try window 7 again and see. Also I rememebr back when I started flashing there ess no such thing as plx I only was able to see gpu 1 2 3 there was no option or mention of plx till now


erm - your PLX chip will ALWAYS show as a PCIE device. If you did not see it before, either the nvflash you were using was not correct (or you used ezflash from Skyn3t which will bypass it).

try this: open gpuZ, save a copy of the bios to your desktop. change ".rom" to ".txt" and post it in this thread.

also, did you do a fresh install of AB or PX? I mean, when trouble shooting something like this, you need to eliminate the obvious things first.

See the red box:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cursedprophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Itx rom was wiped by the flash and it's max boost state is 1386 anyway. What happens when you enable K-boost in PX? Also make use you enable extended overclocking range in AB (and PX)
> erm - your PLX chip will ALWAYS show as a PCIE device. If you did not see it before, either the nvflash you were using was not correct (or you used ezflash from Skyn3t which will bypass it).
> 
> try this: open gpuZ, save a copy of the bios to your desktop. change ".rom" to ".txt" and post it in this thread.
> 
> also, did you do a fresh install of AB or PX? I mean, when trouble shooting something like this, you need to eliminate the obvious things first.
> 
> See the red box:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hey thanks yeah i will do this as soon as i get home from work
and save copy of bios convert to text and post here









thanks for continuing to help me


----------



## cursedprophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Itx rom was wiped by the flash and it's max boost state is 1386 anyway. What happens when you enable K-boost in PX? Also make use you enable extended overclocking range in AB (and PX)
> erm - your PLX chip will ALWAYS show as a PCIE device. If you did not see it before, either the nvflash you were using was not correct (or you used ezflash from Skyn3t which will bypass it).
> 
> try this: open gpuZ, save a copy of the bios to your desktop. change ".rom" to ".txt" and post it in this thread.
> 
> also, did you do a fresh install of AB or PX? I mean, when trouble shooting something like this, you need to eliminate the obvious things first.
> 
> See the red box:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ok so i did as you adviced and saved a copy of the bios to desktop then change the extension from .rom to .txt, how ever upon oping the file i can only see a bunch of gibberish lol
but i have uploaded text file for you to check out

ok so just to update too i now just realise when trying to save my bios from gpu-z that gpu 1 and gpu 3 are able to save bios however gpu 2 gives me an error saying "bios reading not supported on this device".... does this help narrow down the problem?

thanx

GK110.txt 197k .txt file


----------



## Haas360

So the 980 classified vs the 980 hydro copper, are they the same overclock? Are they binned the same? Because i have the 780 classy hydro, which doesnt seem to exist.

Care to fill me in? Or have they not released a classified quality hydro yet.


----------



## cursedprophet

OK GOOD NEWS TO THE GUYS WHO HELPED ME!!!!

I THINK I HAVE FIXED IT I FLASHED TO SKY BIOS THEN BACK TO GK110.ROM AND NOW IM BOOSTING PAST 1215







!!!!!!!!

I able to hit 1265 now !!!! YAY i still dont know what happended to my card in that period of time ..... im sorry i couldnt actually tell the problem was ... maybe just a power issue?!?!

funny too apparently we had a power out today afternoon when my pc was on lol now after reboot its like magic.................. :S


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Question for people running sli. Do you put the weaker card on top or on bottom? Also, since finishing my loop, my weaker card will not go to 1.21 volts. It tops out at 1.162. I have a probe it connector to check real voltage. My stronger top card goes to 1.21 volts. I thought maybe somehow the bios messed up when switching from air to water, but reflashing didn't help. I am using the skynet rev 4 bios, and both cards are B1. Thanks


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Question for people running sli. Do you put the weaker card on top or on bottom? Also, since finishing my loop, my weaker card will not go to 1.21 volts. It tops out at 1.162. I have a probe it connector to check real voltage. My stronger top card goes to 1.21 volts. I thought maybe somehow the bios messed up when switching from air to water, but reflashing didn't help. I am using the skynet rev 4 bios, and both cards are B1. Thanks


How are you verifying that voltage?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

@Scarlet-Tech I am using a probe it connector and dmm


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> So the 980 classified vs the 980 hydro copper, are they the same overclock? Are they binned the same? Because i have the 780 classy hydro, which doesnt seem to exist.
> 
> Care to fill me in? Or have they not released a classified quality hydro yet.


980 Hydrocopper is a reference PCB card with a full cover block on it, as far as I know the only binning (if at all) is to see they reach the min advertised specs. Classified is the big overbuilt PCB with binned cores, but air cooler at stock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> OK GOOD NEWS TO THE GUYS WHO HELPED ME!!!!
> I THINK I HAVE FIXED IT I FLASHED TO SKY BIOS THEN BACK TO GK110.ROM AND NOW IM BOOSTING PAST 1215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!
> I able to hit 1265 now !!!! YAY i still dont know what happended to my card in that period of time ..... im sorry i couldnt actually tell the problem was ... maybe just a power issue?!?!
> funny too apparently we had a power out today afternoon when my pc was on lol now after reboot its like magic.................. :S


----------



## JedinHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


My cards started doing the same thing almost at the exact same time as cursedprophet LOL. I tried the sky bios for a while but it didn't play nice with SLI ... eventually settled with the 1187.rom for a while but decided to go back to the stock LN2 and now it wont go past 1215. Nvflash ran flawless each time so not sure what's going on. I'd like to give the GK110.rom bios a try (this is for the Hydro Copper correct?) I think I read somewhere here that I need to email EVGA with my serial numbers to obtain the link ... is that still what I need to do?


----------



## szeged

Anyone know why my card might be crashing when using an updated evbot or updated classy tool?

running a 980 classy, using prec x i can adjust voltages just fine and not crash, if i set the volts to the same using a evbot or the classy tool, i crash no matter the overclock. measuring volts via DMM.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Anyone know why my card might be crashing when using an updated evbot or updated classy tool?
> 
> running a 980 classy, using prec x i can adjust voltages just fine and not crash, if i set the volts to the same using a evbot or the classy tool, i crash no matter the overclock. measuring volts via DMM.


I have no clue, still haven't tried the card. I guess it could be the stock bios.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedinHD*
> 
> My cards started doing the same thing almost at the exact same time as cursedprophet LOL. I tried the sky bios for a while but it didn't play nice with SLI ... eventually settled with the 1187.rom for a while but decided to go back to the stock LN2 and now it wont go past 1215. Nvflash ran flawless each time so not sure what's going on. I'd like to give the GK110.rom bios a try (this is for the Hydro Copper correct?) I think I read somewhere here that I need to email EVGA with my serial numbers to obtain the link ... is that still what I need to do?


GK110.rom is the general name for any gk110 rom saved using gpuZ. check techpowerup database for the hydro rom. but before doing so, reflash to LN2 (nvflash -4 -5 -6 romname.rom) and remove power from teh rig. then power up... worth a try anyway.

I'm embarrased to say how many times I flash my kingpins (or titans, classys for that matter) and never encountered that problem. I really think it's a borked, or driver issue. did you reinstall the drivers?


----------



## djthrottleboi

can a kingpin be used with a non kingpin classy? both 780ti of course.


----------



## szeged

yes


----------



## djthrottleboi

Thanks. Had a guy ask me and didn't want to give him wrong info.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> can a kingpin be used with a non kingpin classy? both 780ti of course.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yes


... well yes, but only at stock or modest OC. I tried this for 2 and 3 way...


----------



## JedinHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> GK110.rom is the general name for any gk110 rom saved using gpuZ. check techpowerup database for the hydro rom. but before doing so, reflash to LN2 (nvflash -4 -5 -6 romname.rom) and remove power from teh rig. then power up... worth a try anyway.
> 
> I'm embarrased to say how many times I flash my kingpins (or titans, classys for that matter) and never encountered that problem. I really think it's a borked, or driver issue. did you reinstall the drivers?


I have done it a few times myself LOL ... I enter the command as you posted -i0 for card one and -i1 for card two ... then press "y" to confirm ... I get a beep followed by ........ and then it tells me it was successful ... the only time I tried reinstalling drivers was when I couldn't get the sky bios to play nice with my sli (spontaneous reboot) ... I'm sure if I re-flash it will sort itself out but I'd like to try the hydro rom

Thanks for your help


----------



## cursedprophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> GK110.rom is the general name for any gk110 rom saved using gpuZ. check techpowerup database for the hydro rom. but before doing so, reflash to LN2 (nvflash -4 -5 -6 romname.rom) and remove power from teh rig. then power up... worth a try anyway.
> 
> I'm embarrassed to say how many times I flash my kingpins (or titans, classys for that matter) and never encountered that problem. I really think it's a borked, or driver issue. did you reinstall the drivers?


hey guys as Jpmboy said its def worth a try as this is what I noticed too mind you It might be hard to replicate a power out in your area hahah, but the complete draining of power of your system might be worth a try as this is might have been what enabled my cards to seemingly complete the flash ....

also maybe like Jpmboy also advised me on was to save the rom via gpu-z to desktop and convert to .txt might have had something to do with it, i know its sounds weird but maybe just maybe saving the bios helped either AB or PX to full see the card bios or recognize the bios ....

but i still cant pin point what the issue was for me, still confused about what happened because i do remember flashing about 8 months ago with no problems and to the best of my knowledge i didnt change my method of flashing.

Please JedinHD if and i hope you do resolve the problem, lets us know your findings for future reference


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Question for people running sli. Do you put the weaker card on top or on bottom? Also, since finishing my loop, my weaker card will not go to 1.21 volts. It tops out at 1.162. I have a probe it connector to check real voltage. My stronger top card goes to 1.21 volts. I thought maybe somehow the bios messed up when switching from air to water, but reflashing didn't help. I am using the skynet rev 4 bios, and both cards are B1. Thanks


Anyone?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Question for people running sli. Do you put the weaker card on top or on bottom? Also, since finishing my loop, my weaker card will not go to 1.21 volts. It tops out at 1.162. I have a probe it connector to check real voltage. My stronger top card goes to 1.21 volts. I thought maybe somehow the bios messed up when switching from air to water, but reflashing didn't help. I am using the skynet rev 4 bios, and both cards are B1. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
Click to expand...

it doesn't matter but for temps you could put it on bottom.


----------



## cursedprophet

hey guys, just a quick question when using the classified voltage tool, which slider controls gpu voltage? i currently have four sliders and just want make sure which adjusts voltage









thanx


----------



## Costas

NVVDD = GPU Voltage [confirm with multimeter when card is under heavy load as actual GPU voltage is normally slightly higher than what is set with the slider].

FBVDD = Memory IC's Voltage

PEXVDD = PCIE Bus voltage

PWM Freq = Pulse width waveform frequency for on-board switchmode power supply [VRM Circuitry]


----------



## cursedprophet

would adjusting NVVDd be sufficient enough to up core clock?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> would adjusting NVVDd be sufficient enough to up core clock?


yes - that's the core voltage rail.


----------



## MunneY

Not gonna lie... This makes me a little Jealous



Courtesy of K|ngP|n


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie... This makes me a little Jealous
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of K|ngP|n


A LITTLE jealous, god damn I want all of that stuff right now


----------



## szeged

only things i could put on that wall are a 580 classy, 780ti kingpin and a 980 classy...well...3 of them to fill out the wall more but....i am uber jelly


----------



## MunneY

Im gonna do it with super low end cards... itll be awesome


----------



## Stout0300

All,

I need some help please.

I have two 780 ti classifieds in SLI and I am having issue flashing your bios on Ln2. I am using NvFlash for windows. I have unzipped the bios and the NvFlash into a file on my C drive named Classified. I hit shift and right click to pull up the command prompt and type NvFlash --protect off and I keep getting the same error message.

Error: Unable to setup NVFLASH driver <0.00000005>

Not sure what to do to fix this. I have tried restarting, making sure NVflash is closed before reboot and shutdown in task manager, run command prompt as admin... all of that with the same result... the above error message. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

I have the latest Geforce drivers for my cards and I am running Windows 8.1 64bit... appreciate any help you can provide


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stout0300*
> 
> All,
> 
> I need some help please.
> 
> I have two 780 ti classifieds in SLI and I am having issue flashing your bios on Ln2. I am using NvFlash for windows. I have unzipped the bios and the NvFlash into a file on my C drive named Classified. I hit shift and right click to pull up the command prompt and type NvFlash --protect off and I keep getting the same error message.
> 
> Error: Unable to setup NVFLASH driver <0.00000005>
> 
> Not sure what to do to fix this. I have tried restarting, making sure NVflash is closed before reboot and shutdown in task manager, run command prompt as admin... all of that with the same result... the above error message. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I have the latest Geforce drivers for my cards and I am running Windows 8.1 64bit... appreciate any help you can provide


Follow commands precisely. --protectoff is the command. --protect off won't work.

Do this for every step. -4 -5 -6...... And so on. The guide is very precise, and if you miss one space or add a space, it ignores what you want and does what you typed.


----------



## Stout0300

Sorry that was a typo on my part... I did follow the spacing 100% correct.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stout0300*
> 
> Sorry that was a typo on my part... I did follow the spacing 100% correct.


kk, would you mind Using Snipping Tool to take a screen grab of the command prompts as they are showing up? Much easier to see than trying to visualize what you see.


----------



## Stout0300

I will put in what I am typing... with underscores as spaces.
NvFlash_--protectoff

then I tried to flash the bios just incase the protect was already off
NvFlash_-4_-5_-6 xxxxxx.rom (where the xxx are the bios name exactly)

Same error message over and over.

I have downloaded about every version of nvflash for windows I can find.. still same message. Seems like it is something simple but I can't figure it out. Thanks for any help!

Edit: I can get a screen shot when I get home from work.

Edit:

2014-12-12_16-42-18.png 8k .png file


Here is the screenshot.


----------



## JedinHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> hey guys as Jpmboy said its def worth a try as this is what I noticed too mind you It might be hard to replicate a power out in your area hahah, but the complete draining of power of your system might be worth a try as this is might have been what enabled my cards to seemingly complete the flash ....
> 
> also maybe like Jpmboy also advised me on was to save the rom via gpu-z to desktop and convert to .txt might have had something to do with it, i know its sounds weird but maybe just maybe saving the bios helped either AB or PX to full see the card bios or recognize the bios ....
> 
> but i still cant pin point what the issue was for me, still confused about what happened because i do remember flashing about 8 months ago with no problems and to the best of my knowledge i didnt change my method of flashing.
> 
> Please JedinHD if and i hope you do resolve the problem, lets us know your findings for future reference


Been sick a couple of days and haven't had the system on ... fired it up today BUT FIRST CUT POWER TO IT ... all is back to normal ... clocking above 1215. Now to continue to try and find a bios I am most happy with ...


----------



## cursedprophet

That's good to hear, I have a feeling maybe that draining to pc or the cards of power completely might be the reason the for the fix, A possibility might be excess power or trickling power might be prevent the bios to change, almost like a freeze, or "stuck" state the gpus fall into. Anyway I hope this wil help someone in the future, try power cycle and drain the pc completely of power


----------



## JedinHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cursedprophet*
> 
> That's good to hear, I have a feeling maybe that draining to pc or the cards of power completely might be the reason the for the fix, A possibility might be excess power or trickling power might be prevent the bios to change, almost like a freeze, or "stuck" state the gpus fall into. Anyway I hope this wil help someone in the future, try power cycle and drain the pc completely of power


Ya maybe ... havin a hard time buying it myself LOL. But I'm new to the whole VGA bios flashing thing. Have updated a lot of mainboards in my lifetime though. I have decided to put all the overclocking stuff behind me though and gone back to the stock Ln2. It just seems with every bios, every benchmark and every game I'm into right now something comes up unstable. Older version Precision ... new version Precision ... Afterburner. At 52 years of age, 4 kids and blah blah I don't have time for it LOL. Still glad I went under water though. I was unimpressed at watching my cards underperform to stay at a decent temp under air. Now they run the way they should and never hit 50C. I can play Shadow of Mordor pretty much maxed out and get 100fps (which is max) so I'm happy. Next go around for me in cards I think will mark the end of SLI as well as I suspect sometimes its under-supported both in drivers and games (a lesson I started to learn when I dropped a wad on two 690's). With cards coming with more and more memory it probably makes more sense. Pretty sure I haven't seen my last water-cooled system though


----------



## cursedprophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedinHD*
> 
> Ya maybe ... havin a hard time buying it myself LOL. But I'm new to the whole VGA bios flashing thing. Have updated a lot of mainboards in my lifetime though. I have decided to put all the overclocking stuff behind me though and gone back to the stock Ln2. It just seems with every bios, every benchmark and every game I'm into right now something comes up unstable. Older version Precision ... new version Precision ... Afterburner. At 52 years of age, 4 kids and blah blah I don't have time for it LOL. Still glad I went under water though. I was unimpressed at watching my cards underperform to stay at a decent temp under air. Now they run the way they should and never hit 50C. I can play Shadow of Mordor pretty much maxed out and get 100fps (which is max) so I'm happy. Next go around for me in cards I think will mark the end of SLI as well as I suspect sometimes its under-supported both in drivers and games (a lesson I started to learn when I dropped a wad on two 690's). With cards coming with more and more memory it probably makes more sense. Pretty sure I haven't seen my last water-cooled system though


haha me too and i honestly thought i was just lucky but after hearing of another having same issue and same means of a solution .... i cant speak on behalf of him but for me omg i tried basically everything and nothing helped just my luck went to work came home and my mrs said a truck his a power line in the area and killed the power and so my pc shut down basically unexpectedly and so i was kinda worried because my pc isnt power via a safety switch just straight into the mains, but to my surprised fired up bf4 and all of a sudden im boosting to 1285mhz ish.... i honestly couldn't believe it myself. not to mention the amount of restarts and shut downs i done during the issue .... i could be wrong and maybe its an issue with power deilvery or my power supply itself.....


----------



## cursedprophet

Oh whilst on the subject of power, I am currently sitting on 1200W psu and with an oc'd cpu to 4.4ghz and three 780 ti classifieds , should i be ok with 1200w or would something like 1600w help in terms of stability and oc'ing range..... and also do many of you guys use a separate psu for your gpus?

thnx


----------



## sdmf74

Does anyone know why EVGA no longer has any 780 or 780 ti's for sale on their website?


----------



## CryptiK

The 980's are out, probably EOL'd now


----------



## Silent Scone

780s have been EOL for 2 or 3 months at least now.


----------



## Stout0300

Still need some help with my flash issue from up the page a bit. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yup, they were end of lined when nVidia announced the 970 and 980.


----------



## JedinHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stout0300*
> 
> I will put in what I am typing... with underscores as spaces.
> NvFlash_--protectoff
> 
> then I tried to flash the bios just incase the protect was already off
> NvFlash_-4_-5_-6 xxxxxx.rom (where the xxx are the bios name exactly)
> 
> Same error message over and over.
> 
> I have downloaded about every version of nvflash for windows I can find.. still same message. Seems like it is something simple but I can't figure it out. Thanks for any help!
> 
> Edit: I can get a screen shot when I get home from work.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 2014-12-12_16-42-18.png 8k .png file
> 
> 
> Here is the screenshot.


Only thing I can think of is try putting all the contents of the nvflash.zip file in a different location ... you are putting all the files there unzipped right? (sorry ... gotta ask the obvious) And stick with the version on page1 ... it's the one I used so I know it works ...


----------



## Stout0300

I am going to attempt it with a usb drive ... the old fashion DOS way... lol. Will let you know if that fixes it.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmTheNorwegian*
> 
> Memory and Asiq? I have the same Rev: 0.0 and EVGa 111, Please have samsung


Sorry for the late reply, I am having an issue where I've gone the route of using the copper shims with my ACX mid-plate and after a month or so I am still dealing with thermal compound "bake in" fumes. I had to coat both sides of the copper shim, I believe there is an excessive amount of TIM in there and the only way to do this the right way is to cut or bend the mid-plate tabs off. I think there also might be a good deal of heat being conveyed through those tabs as well as they contact the H55 heat-sink and the mid-plate feels abnormally hot around the GPU.

My question is, did you cut or bend the tabs off? If you cut them, how so?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

I feel like a bit of a noob at the moment...

I have just installed watercooling in my new system which consists of a 4790k and a 780Ti Classy Kingpin edition. All is well and I am getting good temps on the cpu whist the GPU is idling at around 37c (not terrible) but as soon as I load up a benchmark the card hits 97c within a minute!!

I am using the EK block and I have the lower right port as the incoming water and the upper left port for outgoing water to the CPU. Direction on the block doesnt matter does it?? The block appears to be mounted fine and I have done this on more systems than I could count (first time I have had this kind of problem).

What do you guys think would cause this? bad mount?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I feel like a bit of a noob at the moment...
> 
> I have just installed watercooling in my new system which consists of a 4790k and a 780Ti Classy Kingpin edition. All is well and I am getting good temps on the cpu whist the GPU is idling at around 37c (not terrible) but as soon as I load up a benchmark the card hits 97c within a minute!!
> 
> I am using the EK block and I have the lower right port as the incoming water and the upper left port for outgoing water to the CPU. Direction on the block doesnt matter does it?? The block appears to be mounted fine and I have done this on more systems than I could count (first time I have had this kind of problem).
> 
> What do you guys think would cause this? bad mount?


it may be flow and I'm not sure if direction matters but i would rather that the water drop from the cpu to the gpu and also if you have both switches enable then thats 1.36v going so you have to make sure you have enough rad space. A good pump helps but still its better to let the water drop for better flow.


----------



## SMiThaYe

It doesn't matter trippinonprozac if you run from the bottom or the top, ideally for better flow you'd want to come straight down from the CPU to the GPU top port nearest to where it lines up. For dual loops people will go up through the GPUs but better temps in parallel which isn't the issue for you here . Neither the direction or order of components matter to temperatures and why I would suspect bad mounting of the GPU block or too much/too little thermal compound as its well above what it would be for the stock air cooler.

Redo the GPU and remove the compound thoroughly on both the block and GPU with pieces of kitchen roll and ArctiClean 'Thermal Material Remover' (leave to absorb for 1 minute and repeat if traces remain on removal), finish off with ArctiClean 'Thermal Surface Purifier' and this time use lint free cloth to finish. For my 780Ti Classified I use Artic MX-4 compound and have idle stock temps of 24c at room temp of 21c, 24/7 moderate overclocked settings doesn't exceed 45c at 1.25v 1300/1820MHz but it is winter here atm. I do run two quad rads p/p, 3/4OD tubing, dual pumps and flow is never an issue. OTT but I appreciate piece and quiet


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I feel like a bit of a noob at the moment...
> 
> I have just installed watercooling in my new system which consists of a 4790k and a 780Ti Classy Kingpin edition. All is well and I am getting good temps on the cpu whist the GPU is idling at around 37c (not terrible) but as soon as I load up a benchmark the card hits 97c within a minute!!
> 
> I am using the EK block and I have the lower right port as the incoming water and the upper left port for outgoing water to the CPU. Direction on the block doesnt matter does it?? The block appears to be mounted fine and I have done this on more systems than I could count (first time I have had this kind of problem).
> 
> What do you guys think would cause this? bad mount?


Visualizing what you explain is one thing, but a photo tells everything that you can't explain usually. Post a photo so we can get you working... Idling at 37c is terrible unless your room is 30c+.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMiThaYe*
> 
> It doesn't matter trippinonprozac if you run from the bottom or the top, ideally for better flow you'd want to come straight down from the CPU to the GPU top port nearest to where it lines up. For dual loops people will go up through the GPUs but better temps in parallel which isn't the issue for you here . Neither the direction or order of components matter to temperatures and why I would suspect bad mounting of the GPU block or too much/too little thermal compound as its well above what it would be for the stock air cooler.
> 
> Redo the GPU and remove the compound thoroughly on both the block and GPU with pieces of kitchen roll and ArctiClean 'Thermal Material Remover' (leave to absorb for 1 minute and repeat if traces remain on removal), finish off with ArctiClean 'Thermal Surface Purifier' and this time use lint free cloth to finish. For my 780Ti Classified I use Artic MX-4 compound and have idle stock temps of 24c at room temp of 21c, 24/7 moderate overclocked settings doesn't exceed 45c at 1.25v 1300/1820MHz but it is winter here atm. I do run two quad rads p/p, 3/4OD tubing, dual pumps and flow is never an issue. OTT but I appreciate piece and quiet


You actually use those removers and cleaners? thats a waste of money as a few swipes with tissue and TIM rubs right off.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Here is a photo. Excuse the fact 're machine is in the floor under a dedeskit took hours to bleed so I'm wondering if there is a massive pocket of air in the gpu..?



The flow is from the bottom upward due totoimited space.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> You actually use those removers and cleaners? thats a waste of money as a few swipes with tissue and TIM rubs right off.


have you ever tried using rubbing alcohol or anything after you dry rub it? you can try it with a coffee filter, and you will see that you "wiped" just the hard stuff away and that there will be plenty once you use something that causes the TIM to emulsify and actually come off. Dry rubbing it can cause issues later, when you get a garbage application because there was dry TIM in the Microgrooves. The purifiers last a really long time as well, as I have been using one bottle for almost a year now, so for 4.99, it isn't like you would be losing anything anyway.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Here is a photo. Excuse the fact 're machine is in the floor under a dedeskit took hours to bleed so I'm wondering if there is a massive pocket of air in the gpu..?
> 
> 
> 
> The flow is from the bottom upward due totoimited space.


Where is your reservoir and Pump located? I am figuring Bay res/pump combo, maybe? you should not start the system until you get the air bubbles out. Rocking, tipping (gently of course) and moving the case can help break bubbles loose. You probably do have an airbubble, but you should definitely check your TIM application before you go any further with it. Those temps are scary, and you would definitely be throttling trying to save itself.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> You actually use those removers and cleaners? thats a waste of money as a few swipes with tissue and TIM rubs right off.
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever tried using rubbing alcohol or anything after you dry rub it? you can try it with a coffee filter, and you will see that you "wiped" just the hard stuff away and that there will be plenty once you use something that causes the TIM to emulsify and actually come off. Dry rubbing it can cause issues later, when you get a garbage application because there was dry TIM in the Microgrooves. The purifiers last a really long time as well, as I have been using one bottle for almost a year now, so for 4.99, it isn't like you would be losing anything anyway.
Click to expand...

lol its not the price for me I just can't take the time out as I wwork from computer so I need to be running as much as possible. When I take it apart I have to be as quick as I can safely do so. I upgrade so fast I never really noticed that It does that so i will invest in a bottle soon. After my next upgrade of course. Besides I'm about to sell this whole rig lol.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol its not the price for me I just can't take the time out as I wwork from computer so I need to be running as much as possible. When I take it apart I have to be as quick as I can safely do so. I upgrade so fast I never really noticed that It does that so i will invest in a bottle soon. After my next upgrade of course. Besides I'm about to sell this whole rig lol.


I upgrade constantly as well. This is Number 6 this year. 1 minute is not taking any more of your time, I promise. That is all it take for the stuff to work. say, 3 minutes tops, applying the cleaning solution twice and the purifying solution once. It is too easy. Definitely worth the low cost and tiny bit of time.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Where is your reservoir and Pump located? I am figuring Bay res/pump combo, maybe? you should not start the system until you get the air bubbles out. Rocking, tipping (gently of course) and moving the case can help break bubbles loose. You probably do have an airbubble, but you should definitely check your TIM application before you go any further with it. Those temps are scary, and you would definitely be throttling trying to save itself.


They are around the back side of the case. Dual mcp35x pumps with a small tube res.


----------



## SMiThaYe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Here is a photo. Excuse the fact 're machine is in the floor under a dedeskit took hours to bleed so I'm wondering if there is a massive pocket of air in the gpu..?
> 
> 
> 
> The flow is from the bottom upward due totoimited space.


Vertical rads are a pain to drain and get rid of pockets of air, normal on/off cycle doesn't work for them and you have to carefully shake it side to side - this is where you'll hear any bubbles disperse through your loop and keep open the fill port on your res for the coolant to fill out the gaps. From that image I can't actually see your 120mm fans attached to the front rad, no good if they are attached to the case, they need close contact to the rad but apologies if you have them screwed on. Also, is that bubble wrap from the rad still attached lol. Loop looks great


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Since finishing my loop, my weaker card will not go to 1.21 volts. It tops out at 1.162. I have a probe it connector to check real voltage. My stronger top card goes to 1.21 volts. I thought maybe somehow the bios messed up when switching from air to water, but reflashing didn't help. I am using the skynet rev 4 bios, and both cards are B1. Thanks

I'm stupid, nevermind


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol its not the price for me I just can't take the time out as I wwork from computer so I need to be running as much as possible. When I take it apart I have to be as quick as I can safely do so. I upgrade so fast I never really noticed that It does that so i will invest in a bottle soon. After my next upgrade of course. Besides I'm about to sell this whole rig lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I upgrade constantly as well. This is Number 6 this year. 1 minute is not taking any more of your time, I promise. That is all it take for the stuff to work. say, 3 minutes tops, applying the cleaning solution twice and the purifying solution once. It is too easy. Definitely worth the low cost and tiny bit of time.
Click to expand...

I can't wait to sell this rig and get the x99 rig built I will start with that rig.


----------



## Stout0300

I must have had the name of the bios jacked up.. it flashed fine with USB and a new name. I have attached a couple of photos of my rig.. let me know what you all think. Just installed the h75s and Kraken G10s today... so far my card has not broke 65 degrees on any benchmark.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Hey guys, so I went and got back to OC'ing my 780 Classy and I'm trying to hit 1.5GHz with no artifacts. At what point do I need to start using PEXVDD or PWM frequency on the voltage tuner?

Am currently at 1.5GHz @ 1.4125v-1.4875v. I've been able to do stuff like play games since I put it at 1.4125v, but I always get heavy artifacting.


----------



## Orthello

Hey Big , i would say you need lower temps to get rid of the artifacting. Not knowing your GPU temps and just looking at those voltages i would say if you can't get it artifact free at 1.41v+ then its going to require lower temps to do so.

I've benched quite abit at 1505 mhz with my 780 tics and if i was 10c colder i would be artifact free at this speed ..i'm getting about 1 % or less glitching in the benchmark runs . Scene 18 in valley hd for example on the trees is a tough spot to get past without it artifacting. More voltage for me didn't help matters - makes it worse.

Running SLI doesn't help me either as my asics are miles apart 58 vs 70 and hence i'm prolly 40 mhz of a best single card clock rate or so. So i stick at around 1440-1465 for every day gaming and thats solid and artifact free at 1.3675v.

I run 508 khz on PWM as the default setting would not get my past 1400mhz. PEXVDD is 1.114 from memory .. although i doubt its made a difference .


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Hey Big , i would say you need lower temps to get rid of the artifacting. Not knowing your GPU temps and just looking at those voltages i would say if you can't get it artifact free at 1.41v+ then its going to require lower temps to do so.
> 
> I've benched quite abit at 1505 mhz with my 780 tics and if i was 10c colder i would be artifact free at this speed ..i'm getting about 1 % or less glitching in the benchmark runs . Scene 18 in valley hd for example on the trees is a tough spot to get past without it artifacting. More voltage for me didn't help matters - makes it worse.
> 
> Running SLI doesn't help me either as my asics are miles apart 58 vs 70 and hence i'm prolly 40 mhz of a best single card clock rate or so. So i stick at around 1440-1465 for every day gaming and thats solid and artifact free at 1.3675v.
> 
> I run 508 khz on PWM as the default setting would not get my past 1400mhz. PEXVDD is 1.114 from memory .. although i doubt its made a difference .


My temps at [email protected] 1.5v are only 50 degrees celsius full load. What does the PWM fequency actually do? I havent touched either one.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> My temps at [email protected] 1.5v are only 50 degrees celsius full load. What does the PWM fequency actually do? I havent touched either one.


Well you can say only 50c at full load but reality is you card most likely needs a max temp of around 35-40c to do those clocks without artifacting - which btw would still indicate pretty good silicon i would think. 50c is not cold when you are talking extreme overlocking - thats why there's LN2 been used to set WRs and not water cooling. I mean there is a curve of voltage required for a given mhz and that is also dependent on temperature , eg beyond a certain temperature regardless of voltage you will not stabilise the overclock. Eg if your cards were 10c colder i would think you would be atifact free as it sounds like its close. If they were 20c colder you might be able to lower vcore also.

PWM affects the circuitry feeding power to the GPU, generally around 400 khz should be sufficient for extreme overclocks from what i've read but have a play around with it. I hit a brick wall with it at default and could not achieve over 1400mhz - i have no idea if one card needed it or both - i simply havn't had the time to test it all with SLI . I have not tested it at every level but its been set at 500 khz in my system for some time.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> My temps at [email protected] 1.5v are only 50 degrees celsius full load. What does the PWM fequency actually do? I havent touched either one.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can say only 50c at full load but reality is you card most likely needs a max temp of around 35-40c to do those clocks without artifacting - which btw would still indicate pretty good silicon i would think. 50c is not cold when you are talking extreme overlocking - thats why there's LN2 been used to set WRs and not water cooling. I mean there is a curve of voltage required for a given mhz and that is also dependent on temperature , eg beyond a certain temperature regardless of voltage you will not stabilise the overclock. Eg if your cards were 10c colder i would think you would be atifact free as it sounds like its close. If they were 20c colder you might be able to lower vcore also.
> 
> PWM affects the circuitry feeding power to the GPU, generally around 400 khz should be sufficient for extreme overclocks from what i've read but have a play around with it. I hit a brick wall with it at default and could not achieve over 1400mhz - i have no idea if one card needed it or both - i simply havn't had the time to test it all with SLI . I have not tested it at every level but its been set at 500 khz in my system for some time.
Click to expand...

Ah okay. Yeah, I've been logging the different clocks and voltages required.

1.2625v for +250, +650
1.28750v for +302, +650
1.325v for +315, +650
1.33125v for +328, +650
1.34375v for +341, +650 -Artifacts, but not unstable
1.4125-1.48750v for +393, +0 -Artifacts heavily between all voltages, never crashes.

I wanted to stabilize the core before moving onto the memory, but every other OC is rock solid. (Baseclock starting at 1110MHz and memory clock at 1.5GHz for reference, ASIC 74.5%)

EDIT: Well, I'll be damned, raising the PWM to 400KHz completely stabilized 1450MHz. (+341, +650)


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I've been logging the different clocks and voltages required.
> 
> 1.2625v for +250, +650
> 1.28750v for +302, +650
> 1.325v for +315, +650
> 1.33125v for +328, +650
> 1.34375v for +341, +650 -Artifacts, but not unstable
> 1.4125-1.48750v for +393, +0 -Artifacts heavily between all voltages, never crashes.


So are you keeping an eye out for these voltages with a multimeter or are they simply what you have set the overvolt tool to?


----------



## JedinHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stout0300*
> 
> I must have had the name of the bios jacked up.. it flashed fine with USB and a new name. I have attached a couple of photos of my rig.. let me know what you all think. Just installed the h75s and Kraken G10s today... so far my card has not broke 65 degrees on any benchmark.


Glad you got it sorted and nice looking rig ... I've started spending time on the EVGA forums and EVGA Mod Rigs site ... funny ... I've been registered on the EVGA site for a couple of years now but never spent much time reading there ... I've started over with overclocking just the stock bios and getting much better results ... I think I was too quick too overvolt ... so far, stable as she goes


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Ah okay. Yeah, I've been logging the different clocks and voltages required.
> 
> 1.2625v for +250, +650
> 1.28750v for +302, +650
> 1.325v for +315, +650
> 1.33125v for +328, +650
> 1.34375v for +341, +650 -Artifacts, but not unstable
> 1.4125-1.48750v for +393, +0 -Artifacts heavily between all voltages, never crashes.
> 
> I wanted to stabilize the core before moving onto the memory, but every other OC is rock solid. (Baseclock starting at 1110MHz and memory clock at 1.5GHz for reference, ASIC 74.5%)


Hmm, i did some testing on Valley see here :
http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=363597&page=23
Between post 444 and 446.
I've also documented when i needed the PWM setting.

You can try increasing PWM , it may help reducing the artifacting - it may increase your gpu temps too. It may also have no affect as i suspect you are over the temp range for that clock to be stable so voltages may not help - infact may just make it worse. If you are running standard watercooling then what is your at load water temp ? If its more than 15c over ambient you could load up on radiators etc and possibly get those temps down to where you need them.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I've been logging the different clocks and voltages required.
> 
> 1.2625v for +250, +650
> 1.28750v for +302, +650
> 1.325v for +315, +650
> 1.33125v for +328, +650
> 1.34375v for +341, +650 -Artifacts, but not unstable
> 1.4125-1.48750v for +393, +0 -Artifacts heavily between all voltages, never crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> So are you keeping an eye out for these voltages with a multimeter or are they simply what you have set the overvolt tool to?
Click to expand...

The overvolt tool, so I'm most likely getting .01v less than what I set.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Ah okay. Yeah, I've been logging the different clocks and voltages required.
> 
> 1.2625v for +250, +650
> 1.28750v for +302, +650
> 1.325v for +315, +650
> 1.33125v for +328, +650
> 1.34375v for +341, +650 -Artifacts, but not unstable
> 1.4125-1.48750v for +393, +0 -Artifacts heavily between all voltages, never crashes.
> 
> I wanted to stabilize the core before moving onto the memory, but every other OC is rock solid. (Baseclock starting at 1110MHz and memory clock at 1.5GHz for reference, ASIC 74.5%)
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, i did some testing on Valley see here :
> http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=363597&page=23
> Between post 444 and 446.
> I've also documented when i needed the PWM setting.
> 
> You can try increasing PWM , it may help reducing the artifacting - it may increase your gpu temps too. It may also have no affect as i suspect you are over the temp range for that clock to be stable so voltages may not help - infact may just make it worse. If you are running standard watercooling then what is your at load water temp ? If its more than 15c over ambient you could load up on radiators etc and possibly get those temps down to where you need them.
Click to expand...

I didn't notice any increase in temps as its hard to get my temps up there. It will only ever reach 45 degrees if I set the voltage above 1.45v or so in Heaven. I'm not looking to extreme bench or anything, I just wanted to push this baby far in a sexy looking rig that isnt jam-packed with radiators. (Hence the single Monsta rad) I'd bet my water temp is no higher than 40-45 degrees celsius.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> The overvolt tool, so I'm most likely getting .01v less than what I set.
> I didn't notice any increase in temps as its hard to get my temps up there. It will only ever reach 45 degrees if I set the voltage above 1.45v or so in Heaven. I'm not looking to extreme bench or anything, I just wanted to push this baby far in a sexy looking rig that isnt jam-packed with radiators. (Hence the single Monsta rad) I'd bet my water temp is no higher than 40-45 degrees celsius.


Hmm if it was me and i was set on standard watercooling i'd be gunning for 2 to 3c over ambient liquid and get your 1500mhz without artifacts and lower vcore - but i understand where your at. Lot of effort and expense to get that last few mhz and at the end of the day you need to be happy with where you are at.

This is what i call standard watercooling lol :
http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=95998&page=23
my old ambient called rig post 442.

I've moved on now to the chiller but hey i wont argue with the simplicity of high performance water cooling.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> The overvolt tool, so I'm most likely getting .01v less than what I set.
> I didn't notice any increase in temps as its hard to get my temps up there. It will only ever reach 45 degrees if I set the voltage above 1.45v or so in Heaven. I'm not looking to extreme bench or anything, I just wanted to push this baby far in a sexy looking rig that isnt jam-packed with radiators. (Hence the single Monsta rad) I'd bet my water temp is no higher than 40-45 degrees celsius.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm if it was me and i was set on standard watercooling i'd be gunning for 2 to 3c over ambient liquid and get your 1500mhz without artifacts and lower vcore - but i understand where your at. Lot of effort and expense to get that last few mhz and at the end of the day you need to be happy with where you are at.
> 
> This is what i call standard watercooling lol :
> http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=95998&page=23
> my old ambient called rig post 442.
> 
> I've moved on now to the chiller but hey i wont argue with the simplicity of high performance water cooling.
Click to expand...

Oh wow, nice rad box.









I'm overclocking purely for my Skyrim.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Oh wow, nice rad box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm overclocking purely for my Skyrim.


That's a better reason than most to overclock ! never been a bencher myself and i doubt anyone builds a chiller for benching . 24/7 fastest gaming .. now that's a chiller build lol.

Games are the only reason that will make me upgrade. Personally just been playing shadow of morder in 1440p 3d stereo and the amount of horsepower it needs to run is insane. Im running 100 hz only (50 hz per eye) so i can put extra candy on, only 90% resolution as 100% just impacts frames too much, all settings to high and getting between 45-50 fps constantly. Thats with both 780 Tics at 1440 mhz / 7900 mem ! 3D vision just kills performance lol.

In 6 months time (or longer as i'll wait for the classies) hopefully i'll rerun in on GM200 SLI with ultra everything and 100% + resolution .


----------



## wh0kn0ws

@bigkahuna360
I would really suggest checking those voltages with a dmm. I've found the difference to be .05 volts when using the classified tool and checking the voltage with my probe it connector and dmm.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> @bigkahuna360
> I would really suggest checking those voltages with a dmm. I've found the difference to be .05 volts when using the classified tool and checking the voltage with my probe it connector and dmm.


I read somewhere , i think it was a kingpin post that depending on the card they can we well up on the tool set voltage. If memory serves me correct the tool can be under the real voltage measured by 0.2v.

Found the post check here :
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2552 , that particular card was 0.09v - 0.16v above.

What i would like is the tool to save the slider presets .. don't get me wrong i'm gratefull for the tool .. but having to set the sliders for both cards every time .. I've had lockups cause i set the same card twice and not each of them etc lol ..


----------



## JedinHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> That's a better reason than most to overclock ! never been a bencher myself and i doubt anyone builds a chiller for benching . 24/7 fastest gaming .. now that's a chiller build lol.
> 
> Games are the only reason that will make me upgrade. Personally just been playing shadow of morder in 1440p 3d stereo and the amount of horsepower it needs to run is insane. Im running 100 hz only (50 hz per eye) so i can put extra candy on, only 90% resolution as 100% just impacts frames too much, all settings to high and getting between 45-50 fps constantly. Thats with both 780 Tics at 1440 mhz / 7900 mem ! 3D vision just kills performance lol.
> 
> In 6 months time (or longer as i'll wait for the classies) hopefully i'll rerun in on GM200 SLI with ultra everything and 100% + resolution .


Well said ... I'm loving Shadow of Mordor ... but I have to view it at a lowly 2560x1600. Unfortunately ... the wife would have me taken away in a straight jacket if a kept my rig in an ice box (very cool by the way ... pun intended)


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Oh wow, nice rad box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm overclocking purely for my Skyrim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a better reason than most to overclock ! never been a bencher myself and i doubt anyone builds a chiller for benching . 24/7 fastest gaming .. now that's a chiller build lol.
> 
> Games are the only reason that will make me upgrade. Personally just been playing shadow of morder in 1440p 3d stereo and the amount of horsepower it needs to run is insane. Im running 100 hz only (50 hz per eye) so i can put extra candy on, only 90% resolution as 100% just impacts frames too much, all settings to high and getting between 45-50 fps constantly. Thats with both 780 Tics at 1440 mhz / 7900 mem ! 3D vision just kills performance lol.
> 
> In 6 months time (or longer as i'll wait for the classies) hopefully i'll rerun in on GM200 SLI with ultra everything and 100% + resolution .
Click to expand...

I think I'm gonna upgrade on the next Classy as I hate the current Classy waterblock EVGA offers. Then I can start making a use of DSR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> @bigkahuna360
> I would really suggest checking those voltages with a dmm. I've found the difference to be .05 volts when using the classified tool and checking the voltage with my probe it connector and dmm.


Either way, its not a 24/7 OC, just a test. I'm only OC'ing to 1450MHz for normal gameplay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> @bigkahuna360
> I would really suggest checking those voltages with a dmm. I've found the difference to be .05 volts when using the classified tool and checking the voltage with my probe it connector and dmm.
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere , i think it was a kingpin post that depending on the card they can we well up on the tool set voltage. If memory serves me correct the tool can be under the real voltage measured by 0.2v.
> 
> Found the post check here :
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2552 , that particular card was 0.09v - 0.16v above.
> 
> What i would like is the tool to save the slider presets .. don't get me wrong i'm gratefull for the tool .. but having to set the sliders for both cards every time .. I've had lockups cause i set the same card twice and not each of them etc lol ..
Click to expand...

Presets would be awesome.


----------



## msqdavbar

I have this card EVGA 03G-P4-2888-KR GTX780ti dual classified, and I have one question. Would this be correct bios, skyn3trev.2bios.zip to flash?
thanks


----------



## rt123

Yes, that is the one.


----------



## JedinHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> I was getting a black screen with a flashing cursor then monitor power off when enabling or disabling SLI if i am using anything but stock or FTW2002 bios. This seems to be irrelevant of drivers but i have only tried the latest betas and whqls. My solution was to flash back to stock bios or FTW (from sky bioses) and then change your SLI setting and reflash back afterwards. I see the stock bios is not working for you wish is strange.


Sorry to drag up an old post Orthello but did you ever find a bios that you didn't have to do this with? The reason I ask is that I found Shadow of Mordor seems to relate to this issue. If I run a bios that will allow a stable switch to sli (the 1187.rom for example) SOM is stable but as soon as I switch to a bios that I can get real good benchmark numbers with (and just keep sli enabled) SOM will start no problem but takes a dump (mostly "not responding") within a minute of playing. I know the game taxes my cards more than anything else I play (temps reach 70C under water). I've read that you play it so was just wondering what bios you use...


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedinHD*
> 
> Sorry to drag up an old post Orthello but did you ever find a bios that you didn't have to do this with? The reason I ask is that I found Shadow of Mordor seems to relate to this issue. If I run a bios that will allow a stable switch to sli (the 1187.rom for example) SOM is stable but as soon as I switch to a bios that I can get real good benchmark numbers with (and just keep sli enabled) SOM will start no problem but takes a dump (mostly "not responding") within a minute of playing. I know the game taxes my cards more than anything else I play (temps reach 70C under water). I've read that you play it so was just wondering what bios you use...


Unfortunately the Skyn3t bioses are still broken when switching to and from SLI. I was never able to fix this as its a problem with the roms themselves. I still use the method above. Install drivers under FTW2002 and then change to skyn3t-bd roms and restart. I have not had issues with skyn3t-bd rom in SOM thankfully. I could actually get away with just using the FTW2002 rom as its not that limiting, but i have this annoying issue where one card will run faster than the other card under that rom ~ 20 mhz at random it seems. That 20mhz can lead to issues if near the maximum overclock .. so i just run the skyn3t-bd rom (boost disabled).

It is possible that the game is simply more taxing , have you tried at lower clocks to see if you get the same issue ? Games can be more intensive than benches - especially on TDP draw so you could bench fine and still be unstable for that particular game. SOM uses a crapload of tesselation (if you have it enabled) which is nice on the eyes but hard on gpus - i hit about 76% power usage per card in this game. From my experience the skyn3t-bd rom is good for SOM , any game i've tried actually.


----------



## Baasha

Are the GTX-980 Classified EOL already? I called a couple of e-tailers and they said they don't know if/when the product will be in stock.

NewEgg had a long run of them but are now out of stock.

Any news on this issue?

Is the hypothetical 980 Ti in the works or imminent?


----------



## JedinHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Unfortunately the Skyn3t bioses are still broken when switching to and from SLI. I was never able to fix this as its a problem with the roms themselves. I still use the method above. Install drivers under FTW2002 and then change to skyn3t-bd roms and restart. I have not had issues with skyn3t-bd rom in SOM thankfully. I could actually get away with just using the FTW2002 rom as its not that limiting, but i have this annoying issue where one card will run faster than the other card under that rom ~ 20 mhz at random it seems. That 20mhz can lead to issues if near the maximum overclock .. so i just run the skyn3t-bd rom (boost disabled).
> 
> It is possible that the game is simply more taxing , have you tried at lower clocks to see if you get the same issue ? Games can be more intensive than benches - especially on TDP draw so you could bench fine and still be unstable for that particular game. SOM uses a crapload of tesselation (if you have it enabled) which is nice on the eyes but hard on gpus - i hit about 76% power usage per card in this game. From my experience the skyn3t-bd rom is good for SOM , any game i've tried actually.


Thanks for your reply! SOM runs and looks awesome on my system at stock clocks so I'm not overly concerned. I would just like to be able to run one bios for "all". I believe you are right about it being more taxing given I hit temps of 70C at stock (nothing else does that and yes I have settings maxed). I'm considering putting stock ln2 in the "normal" spot and skyn3t in the 'ln2" spot (I would still save the "original" of course). Then if I have the need to switch off sli I would simply flip the switches rather than dealing with flashing the cards. Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Are the GTX-980 Classified EOL already? I called a couple of e-tailers and they said they don't know if/when the product will be in stock.
> 
> NewEgg had a long run of them but are now out of stock.
> 
> Any news on this issue?
> 
> Is the hypothetical 980 Ti in the works or imminent?


With the picture I posted earlier of Kingpins wall, what I've gathered from "sources" and the rumor mill... Something is coming... VERY VERY soon


----------



## Stout0300

Probably a really stupid question... but I am struggling with using the Classified controller and precision x 16 together. So a couple question for the pros...

1. with any custom bios rather it be skyn3t or the xti bios, do I need to do anything with the voltage slider in precision x if I am adjusting voltage in the classified controller? Not sure how they work together or if the controller overrides the voltage slider in precision X.. seems simple but it is confusing the heck out of me.

2. I have my 2 780ti classys in SLI so I click the drop down box for each card (which is not really fun making sure you get both) and then slide the NVVD to the voltage I want and click apply for each one... is this the correct process? If so, I am curious why I sometimes go click one of the cards in the drop down again only to see a check mark showed back up in the auto box without me shutting down either precision x or the classified controller. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stout0300*
> 
> Probably a really stupid question... but I am struggling with using the Classified controller and precision x 16 together. So a couple question for the pros...
> 
> 1. with any custom bios rather it be skyn3t or the xti bios, do I need to do anything with the voltage slider in precision x if I am adjusting voltage in the classified controller? Not sure how they work together or if the controller overrides the voltage slider in precision X.. seems simple but it is confusing the heck out of me.
> 
> 2. I have my 2 780ti classys in SLI so I click the drop down box for each card (which is not really fun making sure you get both) and then slide the NVVD to the voltage I want and click apply for each one... is this the correct process? If so, I am curious why I sometimes go click one of the cards in the drop down again only to see a check mark showed back up in the auto box without me shutting down either precision x or the classified controller. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Adjust voltages in the classified tool only is the best way. Any voltage setting in Prec X is going to mean once you apply the changes in Prec X that you need to re apply the voltage settings in the classy tool. I stumbled across this just a few days ago as i did a reinstall of prec x and only adjusted the non voltage sliders .. and if you dont set any voltages there it won't over-ride the voltages the tool sets.

Re 2 .. yes this is the pain with the tool - there's no easier way , i have the same SLId cards and go through the same process each bootup. Ive had instances where i set the same card twice then got a lockup due to once card not having its voltages set. I would love the author of the tool to allow saving of presets .... maybe one day .

If you set voltages in Prec X and click apply it will often alter the tool voltage or set it to Auto ... or if you gpu driver crashes then it also will set the tool back to Auto i have found.


----------



## MunneY

Just a lil FYI



http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3988-KR


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Also please note these use a different BIOS. Any BIOS that was designed for the previous version will not work.


----------



## jasonsansone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Also please note these use a different BIOS. Any BIOS that was designed for the previous version will not work.


I am curious why this VRM change was necessary and what that means for the first gen Classy owners.


----------



## Stout0300

Orthello,

If you don't mind me asking.. what bios are you running on your cards and what are you running on the controller for NVVDD and PWM Freg?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasonsansone*
> 
> I am curious why this VRM change was necessary and what that means for the first gen Classy owners.


I'm rather curious as well.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Also please note these use a different BIOS. Any BIOS that was designed for the previous version will not work.


any info on the vrm change? im really interested in what you could have possibly done to change it while keeping the performance and oc potential the same.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stout0300*
> 
> Orthello,
> 
> If you don't mind me asking.. what bios are you running on your cards and what are you running on the controller for NVVDD and PWM Freg?


Running the Skyn3t rev 2 BD bios with 508 khz on the PWM normally. I run the BD bios as it gives me more consistent mhz vs the FTW2002 rom which seems to give one card 20 mhz more than the other in some situations and not others. Its a pity as the FTW2002 rom is nice as you can change the SLI enabled status without crashes / blackscreens .. something the skyn3t bioses won't allow.

I'm doing some testing at present to see if 571 khz allows a reduction in vcore vs 500 khz but so still testing that. Its possible to that above 400khz is not gaining me much , 400khz definitely was a sweet spot for me getting above 1400mhz on the cards. I hit a brick wall at the default PWM setting in the late 1300s and could get no further until i increased the setting.

Some Valley benching i did way back is here : see between post 444 and 446 for vcore / mhz and PWM settings.
http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=363597&page=23

For gaming 1.35v is fine on both cards with liquid below -21c for me for 1440 mhz operation. I had to tap that up a bit to 1.3675v (i didn't try in between actually so may need less) to allow the cards to run that mhz with liquid as warm as -18c and have it fully stable. My chiller is located outside and if i'm having a good gaming season i have seen temps as high as -18c on hot days so i have to allow for that in the overclock during summer. There's nothing worse than a crash in a long gaming session so i tend to overshoot what the benches require to be 100% sure its going to be fine. I been playing SOM for 4-5 hrs straight lately at those clocks so its been a good load test.


----------



## Stout0300

I only see skyn3t rev.2 in the beginning of this forum.. where is rev.3 for the 780 ti classy?


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stout0300*
> 
> I only see skyn3t rev.2 in the beginning of this forum.. where is rev.3 for the 780 ti classy?


Sorry a typo .. rev 2 is what i'm running currently (fixed the post).


----------



## Stout0300

Also.. when you say -21c.. you mean -21 celsius? WTH.. my cards read between 60-65 Celsius on closed loop corsair h75s.. am I missing something.. lol


----------



## wh0kn0ws

He's running a chiller


----------



## Stout0300

ah ha.. lol thx


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Yep, no problem


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stout0300*
> 
> Also.. when you say -21c.. you mean -21 celsius? WTH.. my cards read between 60-65 Celsius on closed loop corsair h75s.. am I missing something.. lol


lol yes -21 is negative 21 celcius liquid .. its methanol / gycol and a little water. Its an A/C chiller that's based outside with liquid pumped inside to my chill box. You do get a rather crappy flow rate though .. lol. I need a clean up of the cards and cpu blocks as i'm finding it hard to crack 200 l/hr at present on the flow side of things. The cards on a hot day max out at 3c and 6c.

See here
http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=363597&page=21
See post 402: some pics there. Air tight chamber - freezing air and no condensation. Old cards in the pics there .. run the Tics now.


----------



## Stout0300

That is pretty epic brother...


----------



## Orthello

Thanks Stout  it took an epic effort lol. Set a World record though in the process in 3d mark about page 15 (near bottom) so i guess there was some good results too.

The chiller and the current overclock has let me skip a generation of cards pretty much (i'll pass on the 980) as i don't stand to gain much if anything from where i'm at now. I sort of look at that like paying for some of the chiller vs upgrading every year... if i didn't make any mistakes it would have cost a lot less too lol. The biggest problem by far were the pumps dying and low flow rates... have a read of the thread if you get time its all there right from the start as a crazy idea.

I'm going to open a thread here soon as that one is closed , when the GM200 classifieds (whatever they end up been called) are out i'll update the hardware then too.


----------



## hwoverclkd

probably adding VRM temp monitoring? Just a wild guess though.

EDIT: on the new classy part #, that is.


----------



## Nihaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Also please note these use a different BIOS. Any BIOS that was designed for the previous version will not work.


Can you give us more info please ? If something wasn't wrong then there wouldnt be a change at all. It either fixes an issue or it improves vrm which can effect overclock potential of the card.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Hey guys how much voltage does a regular gtx 780 classy get with Voltage controller software?? i herd that even though the slider goes to 1.6V it only allows for 1.3v???


----------



## Baasha

Hey guys when I try the NVFlash 5.196, it keeps saying, "Unable to Start the Service."

Any idea which NVFlash I have to use for the GTX-980 Classified?


----------



## jasonsansone

Use the nvflash posted in OP but be sure to disable the driver in Device Manager or uninstall prior to attempting any flash.


----------



## Baasha

I tried both ver. 5.190 and 5.196 and neither works! It keeps saying 'unable to start service.'









HELP!

I'm trying this is Safe Mode btw - that's the way to do it right?

EDIT: nevermind, I booted into Normal mode (not Safe Mode), disabled the GPUs and then flashed and it worked!


----------



## looniam

santa comes soon.









that is all.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

So I was bored and I decided to adjust the PWM frequency while benching, and it helped a bunch. My weaker card would hit a wall at 1300 on the core at 1.28 volts, I never pushed more than that and I am measuring the voltage with a dmm and the probe it connector. After setting the PWM frequency to 416, I was able to hit 1370 on the core with 1.25 volts.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5123477?

I'm pretty happy with that score

with cpu overclocked

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5123596?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> santa comes soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is all.


welp . . santa got to my house:


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=b3g43


----------



## SMiThaYe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> welp . . santa got to my house:
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2293885/width/350/height/700
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=b3g43


You'll have fun with your new card








Would love another one myself but no-go in UK and hasn't been any for months.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> welp . . santa got to my house:
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=b3g43


That looks eerily familiar! Gl with her... she served me well


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMiThaYe*
> 
> You'll have fun with your new card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love another one myself but no-go in UK and hasn't been any for months.


thank you i am.








but sorry about not getting another over on that side of the pond.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> That looks eerily familiar! Gl with her... she served me well


your packing was impeccable - though sending the stickers, poster all the accessories might be the sign of a sick mind.









i did mod the first bios to raise the power target and fan speed, though it was silly since i am not having any problem in crysis 3. and flashed the "boost disabled" in the op in the LN2 switch.
playing around benching valley - little more complicated than the 780 ACX . . .


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> thank you i am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but sorry about not getting another over on that side of the pond.
> your packing was impeccable - though sending the stickers, poster all the accessories might be the sign of a sick mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did mod the first bios to raise the power target and fan speed, though it was silly since i am not having any problem in crysis 3. and flashed the "boost disabled" in the op in the LN2 switch.
> playing around benching valley - little more complicated than the 780 ACX . . .


yeah, they can be a bit picky, but that boost disabled bios is TOPS if you have good airflow/cooling. I'm one of those weird people who doesn't throw boxes away... I open, take what i need out, and put it away.


----------



## vargus14

I am still enjoying last years Christmas Presents in the form of 2 EVGA GTX 770 Classified 4GB ACX cards in SLI on my going on 3 years and 350 day old i7-2600k on a GAP67-UD4-B3 MB that has been running 24/7 the whole time at 4600-5000 MHZ depending on if it is winter or summer since all it is being cooled buy is a 4 year old H-50 Corsair AIO all mounted in a HAF922 case with 9 fans all being powered by a seasonic built Corsair TX-850 watt PSU. Sound is produced by a Sound Blaster Z hooked to a pair of 10+ year old Advent SB750 Powered Partners Studio monitors in Stereo only that soud fantastic compared to tyhe onboard 889 realtek sound solution I was using that I thought sounded fine until I found the SB Z for 29$ AND wow WHAT A DIFFERENCE!

I do not see me upgrading anything BUT A NEW Enermax 240mm AIO cooler or a 27mm thick 240mm H100i or the 37mm thick 240mm H105. Also once I can afford one i want any IPS 34" 21/9 3440-1440res super widescreen peripheral vision friendly monitor. I would go 4k but anything under 34" is a waste...I laugh when I see those 27" 4k monitors......need to wear a pair of surgical magnifying glasses to read the text.

But Enjoy the new card brother!!


----------



## slider6996

Sorry to be the noob guy here but found my way here through Evga's forum from someone posting a link to this. I had just got my replacment card and thought eh why not try this tool real quick with a slight bumb in voltage to see what happens. Well i did and had some weird results, colors flashing on screen so had to force reset, then once reset done and back into windows it seems the display adapter would just crash or do something as my monitor just simply went into standby like it had no connection or something.

Even on a fresh install of windows it did this. So finally i unplugged card, power supply, switched bios switch back to normal on gpu, it was on OC profile, reinstalled driver, put bios switch back to OC and it seems to work, did have a random restart earlier but not sure if thats related or not, i do have some main questions below to clairify that i should of asked before or tried to find better before using this tool so here we go.

1. Do i have to have a custom bios to use this tool ?

2. When i did hit the apply key for the volts for core clock, how do u not make them stick? as in return to default or not load when windows does?

3. So is my card ok after reinstalling windows or does hitting apply with that tool some how apply the volts into card to make them stay even when tool is not used because ya, even on restarts i had issues at first so assuming it was somehow applying the voltages right away even on a restart or something.

4. Finally, what are the correct steps to get the most out of this without dicking my card up, i read through several posts but could not rly find a guide because dont wanna dick my card as im afraid i might of done already so any info or a link on doing this the proper way would be nice. Im sure its buried on here some where but over 1k pages to go through kinda alot lol. Anyway, any help would be appreciated ty


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SMiThaYe*
> 
> You'll have fun with your new card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love another one myself but no-go in UK and hasn't been any for months.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you i am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but sorry about not getting another over on that side of the pond.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> That looks eerily familiar! Gl with her... she served me well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your packing was impeccable - though sending the stickers, poster all the accessories might be the sign of a sick mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did mod the first bios to raise the power target and fan speed, though it was silly since i am not having any problem in crysis 3. and flashed the "boost disabled" in the op in the LN2 switch.
> playing around benching valley - little more complicated than the 780 ACX . . .
Click to expand...

lol @szeged did the same thing and i was like this is crazy as he even included the poster with the stickers. It shows they take good care of their products though it is a little creepy that it felt like i got a new card.


----------



## szeged




----------



## Helmi74

Hi all,

can I use the over voltage tool from page 1 also for the EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0? Or is there another tool for this card?

Where can I find the unlocked Bios for the GTX 980 SC? Pretty hard to find.

Would be nice if someone could help me.

Best,
Chris


----------



## Reuma

Hi guys, I have a lil problem here, just purchased a new 780ti classy for doing SLI with the one I had got already, flashed the LN2 bios with the same skynet Bios I used to flash my 780ti and when I enable SLI it crashes, a prompt appears and the screen remains black, is it normal?.

They can go on SLI with the stock EVGA bios, although my original 780ti its not a good overclocker, bad luck in sillicon lottery but it went fine with the skynet bios in single mode.

Current PC specs:

NHD14 CPU Cooler cpu
i7 5820k engineering sample @Stock
MSI X99S AC mobo
Corsair HX850 Pôwer Supply


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reuma*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a lil problem here, just purchased a new 780ti classy for doing SLI with the one I had got already, flashed the LN2 bios with the same skynet Bios I used to flash my 780ti and when I enable SLI it crashes, a prompt appears and the screen remains black, is it normal?.


Yeh - It is a known issue with the Skynet bios.

Only way around it is to switch the cards to the non LN2 mode [stock bios], boot and select SLI etc.

Now shutdown and re-enable the Skynet [LN2 switch position] bios and boot again.


----------



## alancsalt

uninstall drivers before reboot? generally reflash can require clean reinstall


----------



## Orthello

You can just flash original bios or ftw2002 bios then restart , load new drivers then enable sli , reboot and re flash to skynet. That's the way I do it as I can't get to the bios switches on the cards easily.


----------



## Nephalem

I figure somebody here probably knows the answer to this, what would be a safe guess as to the TDP of 2x 780 Ti K|NGP|Ns once they're decently overclocked? I've read, that they are 250W out of the box and can pull up to 450 each? I need to upgrade the PSU for it most likely anyway but I want to do it once and do it right. (Unlike everything else I plan on changing in my build







)


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> I figure somebody here probably knows the answer to this, what would be a safe guess as to the TDP of 2x 780 Ti K|NGP|Ns once they're decently overclocked? I've read, that they are 250W out of the box and can pull up to 450 each? I need to upgrade the PSU for it most likely anyway but I want to do it once and do it right. (Unlike everything else I plan on changing in my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


IF you are staying with a haswell rig
that would be ~180 watts overclocked (avg)

then add 900 watts (450*2) for the card for 1080. its nice to keep the max of 80% of the psu for (1080/.8) *1350 watts.*

If you are upgrading to a haswell-E rig, then you're looking at an additional 100 watts for 280:

(280+900)/.8= *1475 watts* well 1500 watts rounded up.

you picking up what i am throwing down?









edit:
yeah i know, you're still looking for the 450 watt answer . .depends on how far you need to add volts and what power target.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> IF you are staying with a haswell rig
> that would be ~180 watts overclocked (avg)
> 
> then add 900 watts (450*2) for the card for 1080. its nice to keep the max of 80% of the psu for (1080/.8) *1350 watts.*
> 
> If you are upgrading to a haswell-E rig, then you're looking at an additional 100 watts for 280:
> 
> (280+900)/.8= *1475 watts* well 1500 watts rounded up.
> 
> you picking up what i am throwing down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> yeah i know, you're still looking for the 450 watt answer . .depends on how far you need to add volts and what power target.


It will definitely be sticking with the Haswell, it's going to be expensive enough by the time I downsize the case and consequently the motherboard, upgrade the power supply throw another KP in there, swap to 32 GB Black/White Kingston HyperX. and then water-cool the whole thing.
Also I really wasn't looking for the 450W answer as it mean I have to wait another week after they get the MoBo I want in stock, I was hoping I could get away with the 1000W G2 but looks as though it'll be the 1300W


----------



## slider6996

Sorry to be the noob guy here but found my way here through Evga's forum from someone posting a link to this. I had just got my replacment card and thought eh why not try this tool real quick with a slight bumb in voltage to see what happens. Well i did and had some weird results, colors flashing on screen so had to force reset, then once reset done and back into windows it seems the display adapter would just crash or do something as my monitor just simply went into standby like it had no connection or something.

Even on a fresh install of windows it did this. So finally i unplugged card, power supply, switched bios switch back to normal on gpu, it was on OC profile, reinstalled driver, put bios switch back to OC and it seems to work, did have a random restart earlier but not sure if thats related or not, i do have some main questions below to clairify that i should of asked before or tried to find better before using this tool so here we go.

1. Do i have to have a custom bios to use this tool ?

2. When i did hit the apply key for the volts for core clock, how do u not make them stick? as in return to default or not load when windows does?

3. So is my card ok after reinstalling windows or does hitting apply with that tool some how apply the volts into card to make them stay even when tool is not used because ya, even on restarts i had issues at first so assuming it was somehow applying the voltages right away even on a restart or something.

4. Finally, what are the correct steps to get the most out of this without dicking my card up, i read through several posts but could not rly find a guide because dont wanna dick my card as im afraid i might of done already so any info or a link on doing this the proper way would be nice. Im sure its buried on here some where but over 1k pages to go through kinda alot lol. Anyway, any help would be appreciated ty smile.gif

EDIT: sorry to post this again, just rly curious how this works and dont wanna brick my card in anyway.


----------



## JedinHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slider6996*
> 
> Sorry to be the noob guy here but found my way here through Evga's forum from someone posting a link to this. I had just got my replacment card and thought eh why not try this tool real quick with a slight bumb in voltage to see what happens. Well i did and had some weird results, colors flashing on screen so had to force reset, then once reset done and back into windows it seems the display adapter would just crash or do something as my monitor just simply went into standby like it had no connection or something.
> 
> Even on a fresh install of windows it did this. So finally i unplugged card, power supply, switched bios switch back to normal on gpu, it was on OC profile, reinstalled driver, put bios switch back to OC and it seems to work, did have a random restart earlier but not sure if thats related or not, i do have some main questions below to clairify that i should of asked before or tried to find better before using this tool so here we go.
> 
> 1. Do i have to have a custom bios to use this tool ?
> 
> 2. When i did hit the apply key for the volts for core clock, how do u not make them stick? as in return to default or not load when windows does?
> 
> 3. So is my card ok after reinstalling windows or does hitting apply with that tool some how apply the volts into card to make them stay even when tool is not used because ya, even on restarts i had issues at first so assuming it was somehow applying the voltages right away even on a restart or something.
> 
> 4. Finally, what are the correct steps to get the most out of this without dicking my card up, i read through several posts but could not rly find a guide because dont wanna dick my card as im afraid i might of done already so any info or a link on doing this the proper way would be nice. Im sure its buried on here some where but over 1k pages to go through kinda alot lol. Anyway, any help would be appreciated ty smile.gif
> 
> EDIT: sorry to post this again, just rly curious how this works and dont wanna brick my card in anyway.


I would search videos on how to overclock your video card and do more homework. You need to gradually bump your memory and core before you even consider bumping your voltage. I'm no expert so I am going to leave it at this but if you don't REALLY know what you are doing there is a real good chance of killing your card.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slider6996*
> 
> Sorry to be the noob guy here but found my way here through Evga's forum from someone posting a link to this. I had just got my replacment card and thought eh why not try this tool real quick with a slight bumb in voltage to see what happens. Well i did and had some weird results, colors flashing on screen so had to force reset, then once reset done and back into windows it seems the display adapter would just crash or do something as my monitor just simply went into standby like it had no connection or something.
> 
> Even on a fresh install of windows it did this. So finally i unplugged card, power supply, switched bios switch back to normal on gpu, it was on OC profile, reinstalled driver, put bios switch back to OC and it seems to work, did have a random restart earlier but not sure if thats related or not, i do have some main questions below to clairify that i should of asked before or tried to find better before using this tool so here we go.
> 
> 1. Do i have to have a custom bios to use this tool ?
> 
> 2. When i did hit the apply key for the volts for core clock, how do u not make them stick? as in return to default or not load when windows does?
> 
> 3. So is my card ok after reinstalling windows or does hitting apply with that tool some how apply the volts into card to make them stay even when tool is not used because ya, even on restarts i had issues at first so assuming it was somehow applying the voltages right away even on a restart or something.
> 
> 4. Finally, what are the correct steps to get the most out of this without dicking my card up, i read through several posts but could not rly find a guide because dont wanna dick my card as im afraid i might of done already so any info or a link on doing this the proper way would be nice. Im sure its buried on here some where but over 1k pages to go through kinda alot lol. Anyway, any help would be appreciated ty smile.gif
> 
> EDIT: sorry to post this again, just rly curious how this works and dont wanna brick my card in anyway.


first of all what PSU do you have? artifacting and resets/restarts are a symptoms of one that is less than desirable

the tool is rather simple do NOT use any voltage adjustment in afterburner or precision, uncheck auto, move slider to desired voltage and click apply. you can even close the program and that voltage will stick until you reboot - which resets the voltage back to the driver for auto again.

that what you looking for?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedinHD*
> 
> I would search videos on how to overclock your video card and do more homework. You need to gradually bump your memory and core before you even consider bumping your voltage. I'm no expert so I am going to leave it at this but if you don't REALLY know what you are doing there is a real good chance of killing your card.


*this is OCN!*
_where people come to DO their research_ - we DO NOT send them away to youtube!


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> first of all what PSU do you have? artifacting and resets/restarts are a symptoms of one that is less than desirable
> 
> the tool is rather simple do NOT use any voltage adjustment in afterburner or precision, uncheck auto, move slider to desired voltage and click apply. you can even close the program and that voltage will stick until you reboot - which resets the voltage back to the driver for auto again.
> 
> that what you looking for?
> *this is OCN!*
> _where people come to DO their research_ - we DO NOT send them away to youtube!


hahaha very true!


----------



## JedinHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> first of all what PSU do you have? artifacting and resets/restarts are a symptoms of one that is less than desirable
> 
> the tool is rather simple do NOT use any voltage adjustment in afterburner or precision, uncheck auto, move slider to desired voltage and click apply. you can even close the program and that voltage will stick until you reboot - which resets the voltage back to the driver for auto again.
> 
> that what you looking for?
> *this is OCN!*
> _where people come to DO their research_ - we DO NOT send them away to youtube!


I wasn't "sending him away" ... yes there is lots of great info here ... but I hate to burst your bubble, there are other ways to do your "homework" as well. Videos are a great resource. Happy New Year!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedinHD*
> 
> I wasn't "sending him away" ... yes there is lots of great info here ... but I hate to burst your bubble, there are other ways to do your "homework" as well. Videos are a great resource. Happy New Year!


just stating the facts, which don't live in a bubble









happy NY to you also.


----------



## slider6996

Sorry for late reply, family stuff and all new years blah blah lol. Anyway, ya i mean i overclock my GPU normally through MSI or PX, was just curious about this tool since it seems can go a bit further. I currently have a 750 Corsair PSU which is still under a year old. I just didnt wanna brick my card. I mean i know the basics of overclocking but when a 3rd party tool like this one ive got 0 exp with it so just playing it safe and wanted to know all what i can before attempting to use.

And for the record, already watched plenty of youtube vids







lol. And ty for the info so far, i know i cant get much more on air untill i go to water possibly which i plan on doing during income tax this year so just looking for ways to get tad bit more if its even worth it.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slider6996*
> 
> Sorry for late reply, family stuff and all new years blah blah lol. Anyway, ya i mean i overclock my GPU normally through MSI or PX, was just curious about this tool since it seems can go a bit further. I currently have a 750 Corsair PSU which is still under a year old. I just didnt wanna brick my card. I mean i know the basics of overclocking but when a 3rd party tool like this one ive got 0 exp with it so just playing it safe and wanted to know all what i can before attempting to use.
> 
> And for the record, already watched plenty of youtube vids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. And ty for the info so far, i know i cant get much more on air untill i go to water possibly which i plan on doing during income tax this year so just looking for ways to get tad bit more if its even worth it.


if you need more . .info or have further problems; please list what gpu (980, 780TI 780 . .) you have and what core/mem speed @ x.xxx volts you when are experiencing issues.

and yeah that corsair is probably fine but . .is it a CX series?


----------



## slider6996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> if you need more . .info or have further problems; please list what gpu (980, 780TI 780 . .) you have and what core/mem speed @ x.xxx volts you when are experiencing issues.
> 
> and yeah that corsair is probably fine but . .is it a CX series?


Nah the PSU is the one best buy sells, i mean its been working great so far and it got some good reviews, i just didnt feel like waiting weeks for replacment for my old one so just drove down to local BB and got that one. As far as what i used on the tool, i had first put it on 1.35 for the core voltage, left the other 2 sliders below that on default as not sure what was the fight setting for those honestly. What i messed up on at first was i didnt think the tool was changing my voltage so to test i lowered it to the lowest which i think was 089 or something like that and bam, got the flash of colors full screen so figured it crashed, it just scared me when it did same thing when i restarted because would assume voltages would of reset to default. Then even reinstalled windows which and still did it so made my butthole rly pucker up then lol.

I ended up shutting down pc, unplugging GPU then switch bios switch ( using 980 Classified by the way ) to default, restarted and all was normal, then put bios switch back to OC and it still worked so not sure what happened exactly but ya.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slider6996*
> 
> Nah the PSU is the one best buy sells, i mean its been working great so far and it got some good reviews, i just didnt feel like waiting weeks for replacment for my old one so just drove down to local BB and got that one. As far as what i used on the tool, i had first put it on 1.35 for the core voltage, left the other 2 sliders below that on default as not sure what was the fight setting for those honestly. What i messed up on at first was i didnt think the tool was changing my voltage so to test i lowered it to the lowest which i think was 089 or something like that and bam, got the flash of colors full screen so figured it crashed, it just scared me when it did same thing when i restarted because would assume voltages would of reset to default. Then even reinstalled windows which and still did it so made my butthole rly pucker up then lol.
> 
> I ended up shutting down pc, unplugging GPU then switch bios switch ( using 980 Classified by the way ) to default, restarted and all was normal, then put bios switch back to OC and it still worked so not sure what happened exactly but ya.


well BB sells the CX series, got one here myself and those aren't exactly . . . _enthusiasts_ PSUs. _i do admit to being a bit of a PSU snob._








though they can add ~20% more than online prices, they'll at least price match amazon and have a decent 14 day _no questions_ return policy.

but meh, if gas is cheap enough i'd rather drive an hour to microcenter.









looks like you got it sorted already and cheer for erring on the side of caution - lowering the volts instead of jacking them up. it's interesting that it seemed the lower voltage held after a restart . .i'll have to watch for that. may need a complete shut down (cold boot).

@strong island 1 may know something about that . . . .









at times it's pretty tough to find something specific with fourteen thousand+ posts here sometimes even with the search function . .


----------



## slider6996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well BB sells the CX series, got one here myself and those aren't exactly . . . _enthusiasts_ PSUs. _i do admit to being a bit of a PSU snob._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though they can add ~20% more than online prices, they'll at least price match amazon and have a decent 14 day _no questions_ return policy.
> 
> but meh, if gas is cheap enough i'd rather drive an hour to microcenter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like you got it sorted already and cheer for erring on the side of caution - lowering the volts instead of jacking them up. it's interesting that it seemed the lower voltage held after a restart . .i'll have to watch for that. may need a complete shut down (cold boot).
> 
> @strong island 1 may know something about that . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at times it's pretty tough to find something specific with fourteen thousand+ posts here sometimes even with the search function . .


Ya i fixed it thankfully as the 980 classy card i used it on was a brand new replacment for one i had prior so i was like chit....done boned this one up but ya. Forgot to mention though when i put it on 1.35 volts on top slider, that it ran Heaven fine but at the time i assumed it would show real volts which i didnt think it was doing during heaven so thats why i cranked it down and then ya...honestly little bit skurred to try again.

Now that i think about it..doesnt msi show the real voltage now since update because i swore i saw it higher than 1.2v, i did noob it up by accident and left the voltage increased through msi and this tool but test was only ran for few secs before i lowered voltage down and got the crash. Honestly think i saw it on 1.5v for a whole sec, thats what made me panic and slide slider all the way down lol...just remmebered.


----------



## MunneY

Vince just posted a lil teaser for us.


----------



## szeged

lol nice


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Vince just posted a lil teaser for us.


Interesting, but I wonder if they'll make the same blunder with the outputs this go-around. Oh, and the pricing.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Interesting, but I wonder if they'll make the same blunder with the outputs this go-around. Oh, and the pricing.


Id expect it to be 799$ and same io as classy...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Id expect it to be 799$ and same io as classy...


Yeah.... Not happening for me if it's anywhere near that price, since their Canadian pricing usually winds up being at least another $100 CAD on top of that... Which is a price that's already 50% towards a second MSI Gaming 4G...


----------



## slider6996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Vince just posted a lil teaser for us.


what card is that exactly coming soon? dont say a 6gb version or something.,....lol, titan? what exactly hmm


----------



## gdubc

Quietly waiting in the shadows for "big"ger, better things...


----------



## nleksan

Just an anecdote for anyone having issues with power delivery for their cards (780Ti Classy Kingpins, but also workedd excellent for my 670FTW's, 680 Lightnings, 780 Classy's and Lightnings)...

I would strongly recommend NOT using the PCIe 6-pin/8-pin connections off the same "base" wire, I don't know the ttechnical name for it, but the cables that have a single ppoint of contact to the power supply, where they branch off of the same cable.
Instead, you want to have two entirely separate cables coming from the power supply to the card, with each PCIe PPower Connector supported by a cable with absolutely zero other things drawing power off it.

I have found that regardless of the PSU, regardless of the card, it improves stability and with any card that is capable ofbbeing over-volted, the max stable clocks for 24/7 and/or benching go up as well. I have seen it make as little of a difference as 13Mhz core/100Mhz memory, and as much of a difference as around 50core/250mem (290X Lightning w Antec HCP 1300W.
Every PSU I've used, regardless of quality (from the low quality AX1200i to the very high quality EVGA 1300G2/Antec HCP 1300W/NZXT HALE90 850W), has shown better voltage stability, cleaner power (EMI/RFI), and reduced vDroop and ripple when setup as such.
I also strongly recommend against ever using a 4pin MOLEX to 6/8-pin PCIe power adapter! Very bad...

Some other things that are beneficial to the PSU/GPU power...

1) Get a high quality line conditioner/surge protection unit, I recommend the Tripp Lite ISOBAR ULTRA models as having the best performance for the price, you will spend2x as mmuch or more to get the same quality from APC/etc.

1.5) If power is an issue, whether it's from brownouts or blackouts, a high quality UPS w Pure Sine Wave output (recommend Cyberpower, again for the sametthing from APC you'll spend 2-3x as much), which also functions as a line Conditioner and surge suppressor. I strongly recommend that you buy a unit whose max output exceeds that of your computer, ideally w at least 10-15pct headroom under absolute max load. You will need to spend $10-15 on a Kill-A-Watt to ddetermine said max load.

2) If the wiring in your house is anything but excellent, it's worth every penny it costs to have an electrician come out and fix it. If you are doing so, upgrade the line(s) feeding your computer(s) to at least a 20A one. If you can have a dedicated line put in, where the PC (and anything that is connected to it; for example, my Titanium HD feeds a Pioneer Elite SC-89 Receiver which in turn powers the 2x RTR high-output towers for stereo and a separate Dolby Atmos Surround speakers setup) is connected to the wall. You still want an ISOBAR Ultra or UPS, because bad power whether continuous or Intermittent, is hell on the PSU/VRM's.

3) If you have any more than 2-3x USB devices (mouse, keyboard, mic/etc), you may want to purchase a powered USB3.0 hub (meaning it has its own, dedicated, power connector) or two. I use one for the external drives and thumb drives which I rotate for backing up critical data, the Blue studio mic, and anythingelse that is not a mouse or keyboard (actually I currently have a hi-gain USB3.0 Wireless AC adapter connected, directly to the MB port, but it is also the only thing on that "hub", which youccan check via Device Manager)...

4) This is more in-depth, but it is absolutely worthwhile IME/IMNSHO... You want to make your own modular PSU cables, and you may as well sleeve them too for the little extra work it takes. Here's where you absolutely don't cheap out: you want genuine MOLEX brand connectors and pins, MDPC-X or Lutro0 Custom's crimpers, your choice of sleeve material (I recommend MDPC-X or Lutro0 Custom's coreless Paracord/new type), I much prefer heatshrinkless but if you don't then you will require very high quality heatshrink as wwell (3:1 shrink ratio, get it from one of the two mentioned retailers), and a very accurate means of measuring cable lengths. The wire youwwill want to use, in my experience, is high quality stranded oxygen-free pure copper wire (the copper core should be substantial, significantly more than 50pct of the diameter of the interior), and as the better wire uses higher quality covering, you want to get one step thicker gauge wire than what is currently being used as the cost difference is insignificant while the slightly reduced resistance and all that jazz can only help.
You want to make brand new wires sized to the exact length as is necessary to run from the PSU to component being powered. Don't "split" the cables for anything that draws a significant amount of power (each 4/8pin ATX/EPS, 6/8pin PCIe Power, and the 20+4/24pin ATX), and as a side benefit yyou are greatly reducing the spaghetti you willootherwise need to tame. SATA power cables should be made with each connection spaced the exact same amount as there is between the drives, notllike how the PSU manufacturers do it with a foot of useless PITA wire between each connector. Same for MOLEX 4pin, no reason to have a football field's length of useless wiring between the first and last MOLEX connections on a chain. If you have a fan controller, which are typically powered by MOLEX 4pin or occasionally SATA, seriously consider havingthem on a dedicated wire (basically if it's something like those Aerocool or similarly almost useless units that have 5-10W per channel, don't bother; if it's a good unit, though, with 20-45W per channel and 4+ channel, iit's a very good idea to keep it powered on its own wire). Granted, it doesn't matter if you have a Lamptron or even an Aquacomputer Aquaero if you are only running it at a small portion of the max capacity (you do need to account for spin-up draw, but there's a tremendous difference not only in quality/airflow/pressure/noise between a random "computer fan" and a Sanyo Denkei/Delta/Pabst/etc, with the former drawing usually 1/5-1/10th of the latter; also, generally speaking, the bigger the fan, the greater the spin up draw).

6) This is something I experimented with a LOT when I was satiating my curiosity regarding memory speeds/latencies and the effects on games (dual-rank/double-sided, w thefastest ffrequency you can reach so long as you don't have to increase timings more than a single "step" per 266Mhz effective frequency jump ie 2133 C9 is better than 2400 C11, but 2400 9-11-11 is significantly better)...
If your mmotherboard has "auxiliary" power inputs, such as the 4 and 6pin EZ Plugs on the Rampage IV Extreme, or the SATA Power on the Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7, USE THEM!!! They're typically stated to be "for use with >4 DIMMs or with Multiple GPU's", but you can only benefit from plugging them in. They take a significant amount ofload ffrom the 24pin connection, which is critical for over-volted cards and can allow for a surprising amount of greater headroom for RAM overclocking IME likely due to the cleaner, dedicated power being supplied. You can easily overdo it in terms of power draw w a single fully voltage unlocked card let alone 2 or mor, and while Nvidia tends to be pretty good about not exceeding the maximum allowable power draw via the PCIe slots (75w), AMD isn't and the 290X Lightnings I had were exceeding 75W just using the out of the box clocks and voltage (79-84W, IIRC) which grew immediately the moment overclocking (into the high 80/low 90 range) and especially overvoltage came into play (100W+); I measured the same behavior on my RIVE and my GA-Z77X-UP7 motherboards, and on two friends systems as well. Had I not been quite so attentive, it's extremely likely that without the 6pin supplemental PCIe power input, I'd have fried the board thru the 24pin!
Just because I have not seen it with any GK104/110 cards, though, does not mean that you won't. There's truly only everything to gain and nothing to lose from using such supplemental power connectors, in fact for any system which I will be overclocking it is now something that I consider a necessity, a feature that provides both a mild to moderate increase in headroom along with a substantial safety net, and should NOT be overlooked even if you have just a single card...

Bonus) While the primary purpose is aesthetic, I found that making my own sleeved PSU (to wall) power cable, for which you can find step by step instructions along wwith links to purchase the necessary materials in tthe sleeving subforum, beats the pre-made ones every time. The fancy connectors (uusually considered "aaudiophile" ones, but for thellove of God don't fall for the stupid marketing, and don't spend more than $30 on the pair; you don't want Fleabay ones tthat are falling apart and constructed solely of the tears and crushed hopes and dreams of a small child, but neither do you want some hilariously stupid "Sapphire Self-Oscillating Magnetorheological EMI/RFI/Bad-Vibe Eliminating Hertz-Tuned Power Connector Blessed by a Priest/Rabbi/Your Mom for the price of a 90ft yacht)...
Assuming you followed the previous steps, specifically the "electrician install quality 20A dedicated line" one, but even if not, althoughyyou really should, in case you haven't, despite the danger of fires/poltergeists/Electro-Gremlins/Knife-Wielding Madman and worst of all Australia (and all its murderous flora and fauna) coming through the line, but man-sized terror spiders notwithstanding.... You ideally match the gauge used in the wall, to the gauge youwwill use for the three wires that make up the cable (ie 12 in wall, 12 in cable; waste of money to do 14 in wall/12 in cable, and I wouldn't do less than 14ga wire regardless), and you want high qquality pure stranded oxygen-free copper with quality insulation.
I believe you want "SATA Cable Sleeving" but I don't recall exactly, so check the thread.
Now, the biggest improvements I saw were related to line noise, specifically the fact that any wires run near another transmit and pickup RFI/EMI to/from another, which can cause issues like monitor picture problems, mouse/keyboard randomly dropping out, etc. What I used is what I use for all my studio equipment and home theater equipment, which is TechFlex Braided Stainless Steel/Copper Sleeving, occasionally I'll use a second layer of Mylar Sleeving, and I always cover the one/two layer(s) with a singlelayer of Kevlar/Aramid sleeve in or outside of the wall (it greatly strengthens the cable, reduces tangling, and makes theaaesthetic sleeving much better looking). Then, atop the Kevlar sleeve, goes the pretty color sleeving. You can do this for just the PSU, but I personally do it for any and every ssignificant draw of power (receivers, amps, etc).

Anyway, good luck and stay safe, hopefully some of the above can help you as it did me!


----------



## VSG

The part about the daisy chained cables is actually viable for this club. Most daisy chained PCI-E cables are 16 or 18 AWG but I've seen some that do make me think otherwise. When drawing power well beyond the theoretical PCI-E limits, I have also found going with discrete cables to be useful.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> The part about the daisy chained cables is actually viable for this club. Most daisy chained PCI-E cables are 16 or 18 AWG but I've seen some that do make me think otherwise. When drawing power well beyond the theoretical PCI-E limits, I have also found going with discrete cables to be useful.


Is this viable for running a 780 Ti at stock clocks? (ie: no more daisy-chained cables)


----------



## VSG

Nah, at stock you will be fine with any half decent set of daisy chained PCI-E cables.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Nah, at stock you will be fine with any half decent set of daisy chained PCI-E cables.


ok, thanks. I'm using the stock ones that came with my SS-1050XP3 Seasonic Platinum unit. They have daisychains and they've always made me a bit "put off".

(yeah, i'm prob. the only one here who has a 780 TI Classy that has less than 30 min of OC on it... *hands in his OC card's GPU clearance... maintains CPU clearance cuz he's at 4.3 to 4.6GHz @ 1.25v stable).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> ok, thanks. I'm using the stock ones that came with my SS-1050XP3 Seasonic Platinum unit. They have daisychains and they've always made me a bit "put off".
> 
> (yeah, i'm prob. the only one here who has a 780 TI Classy that has less than 30 min of OC on it... *hands in his OC card's GPU clearance... maintains CPU clearance cuz he's at 4.3 to 4.6GHz @ 1.25v stable).


My husband's 780 classified has never been overclocked. Will be when we upgrade him to a 980 though! *grins fiendishly* (aka I'm stealing it for a dedicated bencher, mwa ha ha!). You aren't the only one who hasn't overclocked a Classy.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> ok, thanks. I'm using the stock ones that came with my SS-1050XP3 Seasonic Platinum unit. They have daisychains and they've always made me a bit "put off".
> 
> (yeah, i'm prob. the only one here who has a 780 TI Classy that has less than 30 min of OC on it... *hands in his OC card's GPU clearance... maintains CPU clearance cuz he's at 4.3 to 4.6GHz @ 1.25v stable).


I'm probably worse, I've only OC'd my Kingpin for benches to see how far it could go on stock voltages, on air pretty impressed. Once I get the second one and put the whole rig underwater then we shall see the true power of the K|NGP|N


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> I'm probably worse, I've only OC'd my Kingpin for benches to see how far it could go on stock voltages, on air pretty impressed. Once I get the second one and put the whole rig underwater then we shall see the true power of the K|NGP|N


Nope, i'm worse

I OC'd mine exactly Once. I got to 1229, chickened out, and that was that. On the plus side, I only get to 64 to 65 Deg C on air.


----------



## [ShowMe!]

Whats the proper way to liquid cool a kingpin card?

Do they use standard water blocks?

Do they require custom water blocks?

If this new 980 kingpin comes out, who would make a water block for it?

Can you guys point me in the right direction?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[ShowMe!]*
> 
> Whats the proper way to liquid cool a kingpin card?
> 
> Do they use standard water blocks?
> 
> Do they require custom water blocks?
> 
> If this new 980 kingpin comes out, who would make a water block for it?
> 
> Can you guys point me in the right direction?


with liquid nitrogen.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[ShowMe!]*
> 
> Whats the proper way to liquid cool a kingpin card?
> 
> Do they use standard water blocks?
> 
> Do they require custom water blocks?
> 
> If this new 980 kingpin comes out, who would make a water block for it?
> 
> Can you guys point me in the right direction?
> 
> 
> 
> with liquid nitrogen.
Click to expand...

come to think of it i will be dissapointed if you didn't put this one under as it clocks very high on water and now it really has me curious about subzero


----------



## Nephalem

Whose going to put this thing to the test when it finally drops?
Link


----------



## [ShowMe!]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> with liquid nitrogen.


*Orthello said he was pushing 600 watts to each of his 780 ti's under chilled water.
*
I currently building a chillbox, and my custom chiller is being built by Drewmeister.

I plan to go x99 sli, and push 980 kingpins, or gm200 to the max, *not max bench OC, but max game stable daily driver OC.*


Orthello's Rig



http://www.overclock.net/t/1533164/the-24-7-sub-zero-liquid-chillbox-club/0_100


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[ShowMe!]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> with liquid nitrogen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Orthello said he was pushing 600 watts to each of his 780 ti's under chilled water.
> *
> I currently building a chillbox, and my custom chiller is being built by Drewmeister.
> 
> I plan to go x99 sli, and push 980 kingpins, or gm200 to the max, *not max bench OC, but max game stable daily driver OC.*
> 
> 
> Orthello's Rig
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1533164/the-24-7-sub-zero-liquid-chillbox-club/0_100
Click to expand...

kingpins can push 600w on water as well but it needs more than 240mm rad space.


----------



## looniam

anyone know of or seen where to get the probe it tool?

evga never has them.

tnx.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> anyone know of or seen where to get the probe it tool?
> 
> evga never has them.
> 
> tnx.


buy a kingpin or z97 classified, obviously the cheapest way to get a $10 cable lol.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> buy a kingpin or z97 classified, obviously the cheapest way to get a $10 cable lol.


i may have to . . .









tried looking at a floppy connector from a junk psu but the spacing between the pins don't line up:



i am wondering about using a DMM on pins 1 (nvdd) and 10 (12v gnd) on the back of the pcb . . . looks easy enough to get to.

just want to get an idea how far off gpu-z reported voltage is.


----------



## szeged

you can just stick the DMM probes right onto the pins but youll have to hold them there to get a reading.


----------



## looniam

yeah, just want to give a check instead of monitoring . . . thing is i am pretty clumsy and drink too much coffee.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> anyone know of or seen where to get the probe it tool?
> 
> evga never has them.
> 
> tnx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buy a kingpin or z97 classified, obviously the cheapest way to get a $10 cable lol.
Click to expand...

is that how we are supposed to do the read points on mobos or is their a way we can stick them there?


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## MunneY

Shoulda told me you needed one bro... I have 2.


----------



## looniam

oh . . . . i didn't know i would use it.









got evbot?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> oh . . . . i didn't know i would use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got evbot?


YUP... You prolly can't afford what I'd want for it


----------



## tatmMRKIV

What do you want for it?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> What do you want for it?


3 hookers and a bag of blow...

:-D

JK... I really don't wanna sell it, because the second I do, I'll need the stupid thing.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> YUP... You prolly can't afford what I'd want for it


well it was worth a shot . . . . j/k

since i got top 100 in catzilla @720 i seem to have this bug now.

(figured out lowering my screen resolution upped my score i did . .lol.)


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well it was worth a shot . . . . j/k
> 
> since i got top 100 in catzilla @720 i seem to have this bug now.
> 
> (figured out lowering my screen resolution upped my score i did . .lol.)


http://hwbot.org/submission/2629202_munney_catzilla___720p_geforce_gtx_780_ti_31271_marks

I think i ran it once LOL.


----------



## looniam

ah! the free version is giving me problems posting to HWbot, suppose to be able to i thought.

well that would put me at #160 there . .
(30530)


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> buy a kingpin or z97 classified, obviously the cheapest way to get a $10 cable lol.


Wait Kingpins come with these? eh I'll let @strong island 1 off seeing as I plan on getting another KP soon







.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> 3 hookers and a bag of blow...
> 
> :-D
> 
> JK... I really don't wanna sell it, because the second I do, I'll need the stupid thing.


dammit i already got the hookers and was omw to get the blow
XD

Its so dumb they had to stop making those.
Its irritating, flashing manually that is.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2629202_munney_catzilla___720p_geforce_gtx_780_ti_31271_marks
> 
> I think i ran it once LOL.


I was wondering why it was so easy to beat your score...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ah! the free version is giving me problems posting to HWbot, suppose to be able to i thought.
> 
> well that would put me at #160 there . .
> (30530)


Wonder where I'd be with such with a 33390. The leaderboard doesn't seem to be working properly for me.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Wonder where I'd be with such with a 33390. The leaderboard doesn't seem to be working properly for me.


tied #54.

very nice


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> tied #54.
> 
> very nice


Thanks! If only it was with a Classy, but if I get a 980 K|ngP|n I'll do my best to destroy my previous score ^_^

Still odd though that it isn't showing my score up there.

..... .....I didn't hit save in the client, that's why! *laughs nervously* Yup, my profile still thinks 28742 is my best, whoops. I'll have to see if SOMEHOW I can actually post it to my profile as an after the fact thing.

EDIT: On the positive side of things though... It's 93rd overall on HWBot (out of 689 submissions) and 52/79 for 980's (not quite as proud about that).


----------



## SpecialEffect

Dual Gtx 980 classifieds









(if this is the one needed, http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=cy284 )


----------



## Haas360

I know this may have been talked about before but, do we have a water block for the 980 classified? I can only find forums from September '14


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Its in the works last i heard in the ek thread.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Whose going to put this thing to the test when it finally drops?
> Link


I'm hoping I get a chance to. Gonna sell my strix now.

On another note if I forgot the probe cable I can send you one. I could have sworn I included it. Sorry.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I'm hoping I get a chance to. Gonna sell my strix now.
> 
> On another note if I forgot the probe cable I can send you one. I could have sworn I included it. Sorry.


I wasn't too worried about it, but I just checked the box and in true idiot fashion I have of course proved myself wrong. (I was at work when I posted that first one and never remembered seeing anything similar but sure enough) It was even still completely packaged







whoops.


On another note, you don't happen to have any more good clocking Kingpins you want to get rid of?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> What's a golden 780 Ti KPE worth these days? By the time my build comes close to completion, these would have been just sitting around for well over half an year now.


if newegg stops playing with their prices you can sell a aircooled at $650 and with waterblock for $750-$720 however newegg has this up down price thing as they dont know what they want to sell them for.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> I wasn't too worried about it, but I just checked the box and in true idiot fashion I have of course proved myself wrong. (I was at work when I posted that first one and never remembered seeing anything similar but sure enough) It was even still completely packaged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoops.
> 
> On another note, you don't happen to have any more good clocking Kingpins you want to get rid of?


I really wish I did. I miss it a lot. it was by far my favorite card of all time. Really amazing and will be for a long time. I have been benching my 780 ti matrix a bit lately and it makes me miss my kingpin.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> I wasn't too worried about it, but I just checked the box and in true idiot fashion I have of course proved myself wrong. (I was at work when I posted that first one and never remembered seeing anything similar but sure enough) It was even still completely packaged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoops.
> 
> On another note, you don't happen to have any more good clocking Kingpins you want to get rid of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish I did. I miss it a lot. it was by far my favorite card of all time. Really amazing and will be for a long time. I have been benching my 780 ti matrix a bit lately and it makes me miss my kingpin.
Click to expand...

if i get x99 before this sells i will be benching insane numbers with this kingpin when i get my 5960x. i got 1488MHz before my psu died. i know i can break 1500MHz on water easily.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if newegg stops playing with their prices you can sell a aircooled at $650 and with waterblock for $750-$720 however newegg has this up down price thing as they dont know what they want to sell them for.
> 
> 
> 
> I find that a bit hard to believe given that the 980s are less expensive that that. To be fair, 1400-1500 core KPEs are still more powerful than most 980s but the general consumer doesn't realize that. It also takes a nice custom loop at the minimum to hit those speeds consistently too.
Click to expand...

you have to also remember the common consumer wont buy this card anymore as they will look directly at the 980. this card still has its value.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the average user wouldnt pay that much for a TI of any kind anymore, average user will be looking at game benchmarks and see the 980 rockin the 780ti, unfortunately.


lol if i learn to ln2 soon enough i will be rocking all those 980's lol. this with a 5960x will be unstoppable(for the time being at least.)


----------



## DuraN1

Could anyone hit me up with the stock OC BIOS for the 980 Classified? Can't find the flash drive I saved all the stock BIOS'es on and the ClassXX BIOS is not stable for gaming at all (for me atleast)


----------



## romanlegion13th

hi all just finished my first overclock 4770k overclock to 4.4 core 39. uncore 2133 xmp
got a Evga 780ti classified i want to overclock it any good guides?
was going to buy a 980 but i mite as well overclock this
how much overclock can i expect


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Go to the classified owners thread. You need to flash the bios to a different one for best overclocks, depends on how high you want to oc though, and what cooling you jave

i mean the other classified owners thread. lol the other one is more specific.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Go to the classified owners thread. You need to flash the bios to a different one for best overclocks, depends on how high you want to oc though, and what cooling you jave


This is the classified owners thread, lol. That is why he asked here, rofl.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> hi all just finished my first overclock 4770k overclock to 4.4 core 39. uncore 2133 xmp
> got a Evga 780ti classified i want to overclock it any good guides?
> was going to buy a 980 but i mite as well overclock this
> how much overclock can i expect


There is a lot of thing that are factored in with how high you can overclock. Which part number do you have (only slight important) what kind of cooling, power supply, and how much risk you are willing to take.

You don't necessarily need a custom bios as stated above. I use the evga optional bios that is specific to my card. It works better than any other bios I have found on these pages.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

lol I edited I thought this was the haswell oc thread for whatever reason.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Thanks Corair 860 AX PS h100i corsair case with 3 1650 cosair fans 120mm

I want to get it quite high just not to the level of blowing the card
Part number p/n :03G-P4-2888-KR

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## radish

hey guys i am fimiliar with overclocking cpus but for what ever reason i was not able to wrap my head around overclocking gpus.

perhaps because there is no visual bios. but thats besides the point. i have a pair of kingpins in SLI and one is running a 1200mhz OC bios and the other is running a 1400mhz OC

however when i launch gpuz i see stock speeds. is this normal? are there any detailed guides on how to go about and overclock these guys?

thanks in advance. i checked out http://www.trickmasterpc.com/flash-geforce-gtx-780-rom.html but that only goes over how to actually flash and not fine tune and test your overclock. is there even an option to fine tune your overclock?

also i forgot to mention, these cards have thier own dedicated psu ax1200i and a are under EK waterblocks running on average of 32C. so there is a ton of room to play with. i am aiming for something around 1400hmz on both cards. or with in that area for 24/7 use.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radish*
> 
> hey guys i am fimiliar with overclocking cpus but for what ever reason i was not able to wrap my head around overclocking gpus.
> 
> perhaps because there is no visual bios. but thats besides the point. i have a pair of kingpins in SLI and one is running a 1200mhz OC bios and the other is running a 1400mhz OC
> 
> however when i launch gpuz i see stock speeds. is this normal? are there any detailed guides on how to go about and overclock these guys?
> 
> thanks in advance. i checked out http://www.trickmasterpc.com/flash-geforce-gtx-780-rom.html but that only goes over how to actually flash and not fine tune and test your overclock. is there even an option to fine tune your overclock?
> 
> also i forgot to mention, these cards have thier own dedicated psu ax1200i and a are under EK waterblocks running on average of 32C. so there is a ton of room to play with. i am aiming for something around 1400hmz on both cards. or with in that area for 24/7 use.


these should help you out, http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide/0_50
it is for 670 but only difference is gpu Boost it still overclocks the same way
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/gpu-boost/technology
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/gpu-boost-2


----------



## radish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> these should help you out, http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide/0_50
> it is for 670 but only difference is gpu Boost it still overclocks the same way
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/gpu-boost/technology
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/gpu-boost-2


when you are done fine tuning your card how would you package everything into a flashable bios? can you even do that? or do you have to resort to using precision?

also just noticed that i posted in the wrong thread. sorry about that guys. but any help is still welcomed.


----------



## jasonsansone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radish*
> 
> when you are done fine tuning your card how would you package everything into a flashable bios? can you even do that? or do you have to resort to using precision?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radish*
> 
> when you are done fine tuning your card how would you package everything into a flashable bios? can you even do that? or do you have to resort to using precision?


You can use KBT to edit a BIOS with your clock speeds and all that, if you can figure it all out.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radish*
> 
> when you are done fine tuning your card how would you package everything into a flashable bios? can you even do that? or do you have to resort to using precision?


you can you ez flash to flash a bios there are instruction in the read me file

Ez3flash.zip 353k .zip file


check out the first page of this thread all the info you need
http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/0_50

i recommend using the XOCKPti,bios

XOCKPti.zip 132k .zip file


and the over volatge tool

Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file


but you need to be cautious using this and you need a Digital multi meter to check actuall voltage because any software reading will be wrong.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasonsansone*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> You can use KBT to edit a BIOS with your clock speeds and all that, if you can figure it all out.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1474548/kepler-bios-tweaker-1-27-basics-for-those-previous-users-who-want-to-know-what-it-means


if he barley knows how to overclock his card then he should not be using KBT to be modding a bios when there are perfectly working bios already.

he just need s to use precision x or after buner to adjust cloks


----------



## radish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you can you ez flash to flash a bios there are instruction in the read me file
> 
> Ez3flash.zip 353k .zip file
> 
> 
> check out the first page of this thread all the info you need
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1459307/official-evga-780-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/0_50
> 
> i recommend using the XOCKPti,bios
> 
> XOCKPti.zip 132k .zip file
> 
> 
> and the over volatge tool
> 
> Classified_v2.0.4.3.zip 203k .zip file
> 
> 
> but you need to be cautious using this and you need a Digital multi meter to check actuall voltage because any software reading will be wrong.


i think i may have gotten a crappy multi meter at home. but will def give this stuff a go. thanks a alot lilchron. ill relay results once i have them.


----------



## lilchronic

Great cant wait to seem some results these cards really love the cold, so the colder the better.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Great cant wait to seem some results these cards really love the cold, so the colder the better.


Could give him my bios. its safe easy and quick but only if he is on watercooling. though i do have a low voltage version he could use on air i suppose.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Could give him my bios. its safe easy and quick but only if he is on watercooling. though i do have a low voltage version he could use on air i suppose.


he's on water and wants a bios that is already overclocked so he dosent have to use any software in windows to overclock.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Could give him my bios. its safe easy and quick but only if he is on watercooling. though i do have a low voltage version he could use on air i suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> he's on water and wants a bios that is already overclocked so he dosent have to use any software in windows to overclock.
Click to expand...

then the one i uploaded a while back will suffice. Its a nice oc so no efforts. flash and play.

kingpinpower.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> This is the classified owners thread, lol. That is why he asked here, rofl.
> There is a lot of thing that are factored in with how high you can overclock. Which part number do you have (only slight important) what kind of cooling, power supply, and how much risk you are willing to take.
> 
> You don't necessarily need a custom bios as stated above. I use the evga optional bios that is specific to my card. It works better than any other bios I have found on these pages.


Thanks Corair 860 AX PS h100i corsair case with 3 1650 cosair fans 120mm

I want to get it quite high just not to the level of blowing the card
Part number p/n :03G-P4-2888-KR


----------



## romanlegion13th

tried updating my bios but keep getting this
what am i doing rong?
im useing 780ti classified got LN2 bios switched on


http://imgur.com/edit


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> tried updating my bios but keep getting this
> what am i doing rong?
> im useing 780ti classified got LN2 bios switched on
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/edit


that link goes to a page full of random images. If you can upload a picture to imgur why not upload it here.


----------



## romanlegion13th

sorry updated my bios to skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BE-official
how should i start to overclock it?
increase power target then gpu clock and mem clock at the same time?

my voltage is set to max 1212mv is this okay?

first time overcloking GPU

has this bios overclocked my card? is it a good bios to use?
im getting
GPU Clock 1162
mem 1749
when under load is this okay?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> sorry updated my bios to skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BE-official
> how should i start to overclock it?
> increase power target then gpu clock and mem clock at the same time?
> 
> my voltage is set to max 1212mv is this okay?
> 
> first time overcloking GPU
> 
> has this bios overclocked my card? is it a good bios to use?
> im getting
> GPU Clock 1162
> mem 1749
> when under load is this okay?


Those clocks look stock to me.

I assume you're using PX16. It would let you up the voltage up to 1.3v. But first, try something lower, e.g. 1.212 or 1.25v. Set your fan speed to 90-100%. Then gradually increase your GPU clock by 13mhz at a time until it you see artifacts or it crashes. When it crashed, you're clocks will reset to default and you can start where you left off. MIND THE TEMPERATURE.

When you start seeing artifacts and your temps are in good shape (<80), increase the voltage a bit more. That should, theoretically, allow for higher clocks.

Once you found the sweet spot for GPU clock, you may start your memory OC. My personal preference for memory is 25-50mhz increase at a time.

Keep in mind every chip is different. You may get different results from what other cards could do. There's specific temperature that your card will start to throttle. Make sure you don't hit that as your OC would be meaningless. Generally, you want to stay below ~80c as much as possible. Not to say 80c is dangerous. It's just a point for me where y ou'd need a better cooling or clock down and lower your voltage.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Those clocks look stock to me.
> 
> I assume you're using PX16. It would let you up the voltage up to 1.3v. But first, try something lower, e.g. 1.212 or 1.25v. Set your fan speed to 90-100%. Then gradually increase your GPU clock by 13mhz at a time until it you see artifacts or it crashes. When it crashed, you're clocks will reset to default and you can start where you left off. MIND THE TEMPERATURE.
> 
> When you start seeing artifacts and your temps are in good shape (<80), increase the voltage a bit more. That should, theoretically, allow for higher clocks.
> 
> Once you found the sweet spot for GPU clock, you may start your memory OC. My personal preference for memory is 25-50mhz increase at a time.
> 
> Keep in mind every chip is different. You may get different results from what other cards could do. There's specific temperature that your card will start to throttle. Make sure you don't hit that as your OC would be meaningless. Generally, you want to stay below ~80c as much as possible. Not to say 80c is dangerous. It's just a point for me where y ou'd need a better cooling or clock down and lower your voltage.


mine is set at 1.212 since i flashed my bios
would you jump up to say 52 and start from there then keep going up?
i read not to go over 85oC is that okay?
my power target can go to 150% should i do this? and unlink my temp target set that to 85 then start the overclock?
should i use OC scaner x to find stable overclock

thanks for the advice


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> mine is set at 1.212 since i flashed my bios
> would you jump up to say 52 and start from there then keep going up?
> i read not to go over 85oC is that okay?
> my power target can go to 150% should i do this? and unlink my temp target set that to 85 then start the overclock?
> should i use OC scaner x to find stable overclock
> 
> thanks for the advice


it's ok if you start off with 52. I wasn't sure how far you've gone through at the time I posted the reply so i suggested the basics just to be on the safe side.

Temperature is a little subjective, find out at which temperature your card begins to throttle. If it's 85c then that's totally fine.

If using skyn3t bios, I would leave it at 100% and only raise it if I see instability. There's a good chance you won't need more than 110% on air.

Honestly, there's no better test than the games/software you're going to use. Many overclock can pass OC scanner but fails on unigine, 3dmark and some games. For my own use, i usually do 2 passes on TR and Valley (both with maxed out settings).


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> it's ok if you start off with 52. I wasn't sure how far you've gone through at the time I posted the reply so i suggested the basics just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Temperature is a little subjective, find out at which temperature your card begins to throttle. If it's 85c then that's totally fine.
> 
> If using skyn3t bios, I would leave it at 100% and only raise it if I see instability. There's a good chance you won't need more than 110% on air.
> 
> Honestly, there's no better test than the games/software you're going to use. Many overclock can pass OC scanner but fails on unigine, 3dmark and some games. For my own use, i usually do 2 passes on TR and Valley (both with maxed out settings).


okay i read thats 600ws of power any way if thats right dont think would need more than that
got it at 1124 105mhz+. it was boosting higher on EVGA overclock scaner but on Heaven it it was going under base clock speeds is this throttling?
the stock bios seemed to be doing better
the benchmarks were the same as stock and max temp on Heaven was 82-83 my stock benches was same temp


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> okay i read thats 600ws of power any way if thats right dont think would need more than that
> got it at 1124 105mhz+. it was boosting higher on EVGA overclock scaner but on Heaven it it was going under base clock speeds is this throttling?
> the stock bios seemed to be doing better
> the benchmarks were the same as stock and max temp on Heaven was 82-83 my stock benches was same temp


bring up the sensor reading from PX or gpu-z.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> it's ok if you start off with 52. I wasn't sure how far you've gone through at the time I posted the reply so i suggested the basics just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Temperature is a little subjective, find out at which temperature your card begins to throttle. If it's 85c then that's totally fine.
> 
> If using skyn3t bios, I would leave it at 100% and only raise it if I see instability. There's a good chance you won't need more than 110% on air.
> 
> Honestly, there's no better test than the games/software you're going to use. Many overclock can pass OC scanner but fails on unigine, 3dmark and some games. For my own use, i usually do 2 passes on TR and Valley (both with maxed out settings).
> 
> 
> 
> okay i read thats 600ws of power any way if thats right dont think would need more than that
> got it at 1124 105mhz+. it was boosting higher on EVGA overclock scaner but on Heaven it it was going under base clock speeds is this throttling?
> the stock bios seemed to be doing better
> the benchmarks were the same as stock and max temp on Heaven was 82-83 my stock benches was same temp
Click to expand...

if you have the latest driver clean install it or roll back a version. its not throttling.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Just done full driver wipe off the guide off here
Just had to take gpu out to reinstall drivers wish I done your option


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Just done full driver wipe off the guide off here
> Just had to take gpu out to reinstall drivers wish I done your option


who's option? and what?


----------



## JedinHD

I'm interested in some of the OC guru's opinions here. I have been experimenting for months now and I believe I have come to some conclusions. The most stable bios for me is the stock LN2. Even the updated EVGA bios was not as stable for me so I decided to stick with stock and try to get the best numbers I can with it. I suspect I'm having a problem with power delivery from the wall as I have noticed I can get better OC's as I have moved from my UPS to a cheesy power bar to directly to the wall. It's an older house (does not even have a proper ground) so at this point I'm thinking about running a dedicated breaker (20A) just for my rig. Especially after reading nleksan's post on power delivery a few pages back (a good read by the way). I really want to sort this out as I have a 3rd card ready to add to the loop. I'm just waiting to buy a 5930K and DDR4 to put in my newly purchased Rampage V Extreme.

So here is the best sweet-spot I can get. If I try to increase past these numbers at all the driver stops working and it typically throws one of my cards back to default settings on PX.

my system http://www.modsrigs.com/detail.aspx?BuildID=34487

VLT 1.2125
GPU 1215mhz (+65)
MEM 3515mhz (+13)

My max temps under water usually never pass 60C except when I play SOM (which will only run with the cards at stock but the game is set to max at 2560x1600) and the temps get up close to 70.

As you can imagine I'm concerned with my power delivery if I'm about to add a 3rd card but I want to be sure it isn't something else. My Corsair AX1200i shouldn't be the problem (should it?). Should I not be able to OC higher than this? Curious as to what the guru's have to say, am I missing something? ... Thanks!


----------



## romanlegion13th

I got my GPU to +54mhz seems stable at this not tried memory yet
I was hoping for more tbh
My temps do go up to 85 im on air but was getting 80s temps on stock @1150 MHz
780ti classy
Also is it okay to use a extetion lead to plug my psu into? Or is there special types I can use


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> I got my GPU to +54mhz seems stable at this not tried memory yet
> I was hoping for more tbh
> My temps do go up to 85 im on air but was getting 80s temps on stock @1150 MHz
> 780ti classy
> Also is it okay to use a extetion lead to plug my psu into? Or is there special types I can use


if i recall right, you're using the Boost Enable bios so you're adding 54 to the boost. that's pretty much what i get w/same bios.

i have found i could get better using the Boost Disabled bios. for some reason i believe the voltage is steadier though i use the classy tool more for that.

for me the bios stock switch is boost enabled bios and the LN2 switch is the boost disable bios. gaming on one and benching on the other.









btw, run your fans @100% - keep temp throttling down to nothing and gpu-z does give vrms temps in the sensors panel - i like keeping those down to <62c.
*MOAR VOLTAGE!*


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> if i recall right, you're using the Boost Enable bios so you're adding 54 to the boost. that's pretty much what i get w/same bios.
> 
> i have found i could get better using the Boost Disabled bios. for some reason i believe the voltage is steadier though i use the classy tool more for that.
> 
> for me the bios stock switch is boost enabled bios and the LN2 switch is the boost disable bios. gaming on one and benching on the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, run your fans @100% - keep temp throttling down to nothing and gpu-z does give vrms temps in the sensors panel - i like keeping those down to <62c.
> *MOAR VOLTAGE!*


so witch do you use for gaming? how dose voltage affect heat ive changed it form 0.929 to 1212 with out seeing much difference
how high did you get the boost disable bios?

okay ill keep my eye on VRM TEMP

i have power target at 110% is this okay?
how high did you get your memory set?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I finally broke the 1400mhz barrier on my good card with only 1.29 actual volts.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5460136


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> so witch do you use for gaming? how dose voltage affect heat ive changed it form 0.929 to 1212 with out seeing much difference
> how high did you get the boost disable bios?
> 
> okay ill keep my eye on VRM TEMP
> 
> i have power target at 110% is this okay?
> how high did you get your memory set?


i don't OC the mem unless benching valley or fire strike extreme (then about +350 w/1.67v on the mem) - seems to be little to no performance increase when compared to OC the core in gaming.

i'll use the boost enabled for gaming and really don't add anything to clock speed since gaming at 1080 w/780ti classy is pretty much overkill except crysis 3. C3 will be really harsh and eats up OCing; i can only get ~+39 on the core w/1.28v

with boost disabled for benching; i believe i'll get ~1334 core at 1.28v in the classy tool with the core (~64c) and vrms (~60c) with 100% fans.

since the power target is 600 watts @100% in both bioses . .i rarely hit over 55% (330 watts) even using 150% power target (900 watts).

edit:
one day i may decide to see if adjusting the pmw frequency does anything for what i do.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i don't OC the mem unless benching valley or fire strike extreme (then about +350 w/1.67v on the mem) - seems to be little to no performance increase when compared to OC the core in gaming.
> 
> i'll use the boost enabled for gaming and really don't add anything to clock speed since gaming at 1080 w/780ti classy is pretty much overkill except crysis 3. C3 will be really harsh and eats up OCing; i can only get ~+39 on the core w/1.28v
> 
> with boost disabled for benching; i believe i'll get ~1334 core at 1.28v in the classy tool with the core (~64c) and vrms (~60c) with 100% fans.
> 
> since the power target is 600 watts @100% in both bioses . .i rarely hit over 55% (330 watts) even using 150% power target (900 watts).
> 
> edit:
> one day i may decide to see if adjusting the pmw frequency does anything for what i do.


My heat was going up to much and was getting throttling while running game benchmarks I lowerd it down to 54 same thing now 41 to try stableise it..
Got the temp target at 85 seems to throttling when it hits this
Think I'm going to upgrade case fans

I'm gaming in 1440p 780ti getts killed lol

So I'll leave power target at 100% lol no point changing it where can you read how much wattage your gpu is useing


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> My heat was going up to much and was getting throttling while running game benchmarks I lowerd it down to 54 same thing now 41 to try stableise it..
> Got the temp target at 85 seems to throttling when it hits this
> Think I'm going to upgrade case fans
> 
> I'm gaming in 1440p 780ti getts killed lol
> 
> So I'll leave power target at 100% lol no point changing it where can you read how much wattage your gpu is useing


try just taking the side off:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







the heat blows right out (towards me) - i haven't used both sides of my case in over 6 years . . .

also you can raise the temp target in afterburner (click on that small "arrow" next to power limit to show):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> try just taking the side off:
> 
> 
> 
> the heat blows right out (towards me) - i haven't used both sides of my case in over 6 years . . .
> 
> also you can raise the temp target in afterburner (click on that small "arrow" next to power limit to show):


i seen something about this on PC gamer and says alot of dust can build up my fan filters get full so would not like to do that

is it safe to go above 85 oc for playing games ex.. ?

what do you use the 580 for?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> i seen something about this on PC gamer and says alot of dust can build up my fan filters get full so would not like to do that
> 
> is it safe to go above 85 oc for playing games ex.. ?
> 
> what do you use the 580 for?


not sure what your case fan set up is but not sure how taking the side off would increase the amount of dust getting on the filters. in the case maybe but the filters . . ? ?

a can of compressed air every few months takes care of that. having the rig right in front of me on my desk/table remind me to do it when needed. i keep a can in a drawer within arm's reach.

i like physX in metro 2033 and Last Light and also borderlands 2; the 570 is for that. i had a 550ti before (with the 570 then 780 as a primary) but then i thought - _i have this nice 750 watt psu_ . . . it does hardly use anything though with the most hitting 30% load as a physX card.

though no, i really wouldn't suggest keeping a gpu above 85c if gaming for hours. i suggested that to help with throttling while benching. sorry i ought to have clarified that.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> i seen something about this on PC gamer and says alot of dust can build up my fan filters get full so would not like to do that
> 
> is it safe to go above 85 oc for playing games ex.. ?
> 
> what do you use the 580 for?
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what your case fan set up is but not sure how taking the side off would increase the amount of dust getting on the filters. in the case maybe but the filters . . ? ?
> 
> a can of compressed air every few months takes care of that. having the rig right in front of me on my desk/table remind me to do it when needed. i keep a can in a drawer within arm's reach.
> 
> i like physX in metro 2033 and Last Light and also borderlands 2; the 570 is for that. i had a 550ti before (with the 570 then 780 as a primary) but then i thought - _i have this nice 750 watt psu_ . . . it does hardly use anything though with the most hitting 30% load as a physX card.
> 
> though no, i really wouldn't suggest keeping a gpu above 85c if gaming for hours. i suggested that to help with throttling while benching. sorry i ought to have clarified that.
Click to expand...

Yeh my filters get full of dust all ready.. I meant the case getting full off dust..
Well I was getting high temps really annoying me (getting some noctuas tomorrow to replace my corsair quite ed fans) corsair mini atx case
I took the case off and temps dropped from 82-85 under load to 75 at +71MHz 1228MHz I'm happy at the any higher and get artefacts and crashes
But big temp drop with side off








Just need better fans and to keep it cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romanlegion13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Yeh my filters get full of dust all ready.. I meant the case getting full off dust..
> Well I was getting high temps really annoying me (getting some noctuas tomorrow to replace my corsair quite ed fans) corsair mini atx case
> I took the case off and temps dropped from 82-85 under load to 75 at +71MHz 1228MHz I'm happy at the any higher and get artefacts and crashes
> But big temp drop with side off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need better fans and to keep it cool


glad that made a difference. unfortunately, these classys dump a lot of hot air in the case. the side of my case has a place for a 120mm fan. i considered if i do put on my side i would use it as exhaust instead of intake.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice!


----------



## romanlegion13th

Yeh well I got 2 noctaus 2000w industrial fans 2x140mm fan for front bay..
1 120mm exhause fan for the back
Mite upgrade my h100i fans also air flow is great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8bitjunkie

Just picked up a 780 classy last night for cheap money.I was wondering what should I expect for a 24/7 OC on the stock cooler ?
What bios should I be running and whats some basic settings to start with?
Going to be taking out my faithful gtx 580 on sunday and installing this beast!

Thanks


----------



## romanlegion13th

got my 780ti classy to 1228 boost with the sky3 trev bios voltage to 1.212 running stable
if i go any more get glitchs in heaven

was thinking of over volt it what do you guys see as the safe level to overvolt to? want to be able to run 24/7 playing games ex.
what bit do i use on the ex.?

nvvdd? fbvdd? pexvdd? pwm freq.?
can any one help


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> got my 780ti classy to 1228 boost with the sky3 trev bios voltage to 1.212 running stable
> if i go any more get glitchs in heaven
> 
> was thinking of over volt it what do you guys see as the safe level to overvolt to? want to be able to run 24/7 playing games ex.
> what bit do i use on the ex.?
> 
> nvvdd? fbvdd? pexvdd? pwm freq.?
> can any one help


1228 on air or water? We're pretty close. Mine does 1241 @ 1.212v on air / 1267 on water at the same voltage.

overvolting depends on what temp your card can 'safely' bear without throttling (and noise for you). Every chip reacts differently. Feel free to up the voltage and clocks. Just keep an eye out for the temp.

Assuming our cards respond the similarly, below are some logs I gathered during my tests from last year:

TR Benchmark (volt | gpu clock | memory clock | fan speed | gpu temp | vrm temp)

1.212v | 1228 | 1750 | 75% | 73c | 67c [No backplate]
1.212v | 1228 | 1750 | 75% | 75c | 69c [backplate on]
1.212v | 1254 | 1750 | 75% | 74c | 67c [No backplate]
1.262v | 1267 | 1900 | 85% | 82c | 70c [backplate on]

1280mhz is max clock I could run on air without throttling [1293 @1.32 without memory OC..100% fan speed]


----------



## looniam

nvvdd - controls the voltage to the core. increasing helps overclocking the core.

fbvdd - controls the voltage to the vram. increasing helps increase the vram speed.

pexvdd - controls the voltge to the pci-e. increasing helps . .????? used for pushing extreme limits

pwm freq - controls the voltage to the pulse width modulator which controls the voltage going to the gpu. increasing helps avoid vdroop for pushing to extreme limits.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> nvvdd - controls the voltage to the core. increasing helps overclocking the core.
> 
> fbvdd - controls the voltage to the vram. increasing helps increase the vram speed.
> 
> pexvdd - controls the voltge to the pci-e. increasing helps . .????? used for pushing extreme limits
> 
> pwm freq - controls the voltage to the pulse width modulator which controls the voltage going to the gpu. increasing helps avoid vdroop for pushing to extreme limits.


pex seems to help with stability as well. weird but it does.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> pex seems to help with stability as well. weird but it does.


i've seen a few posts about that. though iirc it's towards the 1400 mark on the core. i'm really struggling at times to hit that *1337* on air and wondered about it.

waiting a few days for a probe it to see really my vdroop is really like before i go push things . . .


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> pex seems to help with stability as well. weird but it does.


PEXVDD

Up that on rev 6, you get higher clocks @ same voltage, but same or lower scores.

Seems like it's helping stability, but it's just throttling the bios back to make it seem more stable.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> pex seems to help with stability as well. weird but it does.
> 
> 
> 
> PEXVDD
> 
> Up that on rev 6, you get higher clocks @ same voltage, but same or lower scores.
> 
> Seems like it's helping stability, but it's just throttling the bios back to make it seem more stable.
Click to expand...

yeah rev 6 is wierd for me. I love rev 3 though


----------



## Shultzy

Picked up a z97 classified motherboard for $220 and got it in the mail today. Still have to get the processor before I can do anything with it though.


----------



## nepas

Have just got a nice upgrade,from my old gtx 470 to a 780 Classy(already running skynet bios and is good for over 1400 on water,but is currently running on air,as don't have enough room in my case at the moment.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=2vszz

O and the 780 was *FREE*


----------



## slangfo1

So, I was running the skyn3t bios for my 780 TI, SC and I successfully flashed the bios. Made it into windows, and started benchmark. I set voltage to 1.212 volts and started increasing the power draw up to 150. Then, the computer instantly shut itself off and will now no longer start or even twitch with the GPU in.

If I unplug the power cables from the GPU, the computer spins up, but I get a screen telling me to plug in the power cables before I can even make it to bios, so I don't have a chance to try and reflash it. I run a 750 watt power supply. So, do you guys think I killed my GPU, or perhaps my GPU is not man enough for this?

In the past I have ran 2x gtx 480's in SLI with this rig and eventually when running both CPU and GPU intensive programs the computer would instant off and then after around 30 secs it would let me power it back up.

Help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slangfo1*
> 
> So, I was running the skyn3t bios for my 780 TI, SC and I successfully flashed the bios. Made it into windows, and started benchmark. I set voltage to 1.212 volts and started increasing the power draw up to 150. Then, the computer instantly shut itself off and will now no longer start or even twitch with the GPU in.
> 
> If I unplug the power cables from the GPU, the computer spins up, but I get a screen telling me to plug in the power cables before I can even make it to bios, so I don't have a chance to try and reflash it. I run a 750 watt power supply. So, do you guys think I killed my GPU, or perhaps my GPU is not man enough for this?
> 
> In the past I have ran 2x gtx 480's in SLI with this rig and eventually when running both CPU and GPU intensive programs the computer would instant off and then after around 30 secs it would let me power it back up.
> 
> Help would be greatly appreciated!


it would seem your psu is not man enough for the task. too much draw. replace it.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slangfo1*
> 
> So, I was running the skyn3t bios for my 780 TI, SC and I successfully flashed the bios. Made it into windows, and started benchmark. I set voltage to 1.212 volts and started increasing the power draw up to 150. Then, the computer instantly shut itself off and will now no longer start or even twitch with the GPU in.
> 
> If I unplug the power cables from the GPU, the computer spins up, but I get a screen telling me to plug in the power cables before I can even make it to bios, so I don't have a chance to try and reflash it. I run a 750 watt power supply. So, do you guys think I killed my GPU, or perhaps my GPU is not man enough for this?
> 
> In the past I have ran 2x gtx 480's in SLI with this rig and eventually when running both CPU and GPU intensive programs the computer would instant off and then after around 30 secs it would let me power it back up.
> 
> Help would be greatly appreciated!


Do you have another gpu to try?

and if you could add your system components to your sig, that would help us help you easier .
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_50


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slangfo1*
> 
> So, I was running the skyn3t bios for my 780 TI, SC and I successfully flashed the bios. Made it into windows, and started benchmark. I set voltage to 1.212 volts and started increasing the power draw up to 150. Then, the computer instantly shut itself off and will now no longer start or even twitch with the GPU in.
> 
> If I unplug the power cables from the GPU, the computer spins up, but I get a screen telling me to plug in the power cables before I can even make it to bios, so I don't have a chance to try and reflash it. I run a 750 watt power supply. So, do you guys think I killed my GPU, or perhaps my GPU is not man enough for this?
> 
> In the past I have ran 2x gtx 480's in SLI with this rig and eventually when running both CPU and GPU intensive programs the computer would instant off and then after around 30 secs it would let me power it back up.
> 
> Help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have another gpu to try?
> 
> and if you could add your system components to your sig, that would help us help you easier .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_50
Click to expand...

He basically gave us evidence that its his psu. He was getting shutdowns with previous gpu's then when he modded this gpu to use more power things started to get serious. time to ditch that psu and keep it for a all if else fails option. best way is to buy a new one and rma that one and sell it when it gets back. check out a psu from this list http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/0_20


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> He basically gave us evidence that its his psu. He was getting shutdowns with previous gpu's then when he modded this gpu to use more power things started to get serious. time to ditch that psu and keep it for a all if else fails option. best way is to buy a new one and rma that one and sell it when it gets back. check out a psu from this list http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/0_20


All i asked is if he has another gpu to try, and if he buys a new PSU and his card still dosent work then whats he guna do?

but i agree it does seem like a psu issue and it could of killed the card...

it's called troubleshooting


----------



## slangfo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> He basically gave us evidence that its his psu. He was getting shutdowns with previous gpu's then when he modded this gpu to use more power things started to get serious. time to ditch that psu and keep it for a all if else fails option. best way is to buy a new one and rma that one and sell it when it gets back. check out a psu from this list http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/0_20


So, you think the chances of me having cooked my GPU are low?

Here is the new PSU that I purchased.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00607JLWU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

This is the current PSU that I have.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006

Right now, I am running the PC but instead of my beloved 780 ti SC, I am running one of my abused (thanks UPS) gtx 480's.

Brief overview of my rig

AMD 8150 Clocked at 4.5 GHZ 1.428 Volts On air with a push pull tower heat sink

16 gig ( 2 8 sticks) g-skill ram PC3-10700 (ripjaw)

990 FXA-UD3 Gigabyte mobo

Corsair 750 watt PSU

Epic looking coolermaster case

I guess at the very least this should tell me if the PSU is the issue.... And I guess I have been kinda needing a new PSU eitherway.....


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> He basically gave us evidence that its his psu. He was getting shutdowns with previous gpu's then when he modded this gpu to use more power things started to get serious. time to ditch that psu and keep it for a all if else fails option. best way is to buy a new one and rma that one and sell it when it gets back. check out a psu from this list http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/0_20
> 
> 
> 
> All i asked is if he has another gpu to try, and if he buys a new PSU and his card still dosent work then whats he guna do?
> 
> but i agree it does seem like a psu issue and it could of killed the card...
> 
> it's called troubleshooting
Click to expand...

I know lol but i'm going through the same thing. sadly the next thing that will begin happening is the card will throttle and the screen will go black randomly and come back. He will think its the card but really power is running short. It could have killed the card though. However i believe its not using the card because of the power thats requested on the 12. I should be getting that new psu soon though as long as newegg leaves it where its at. wife is already threatening castration if i try to get anything within 3 months after grabbing the 5960x. so the 5960x + mobo and psu + ram are all i'm getting.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I know lol but i'm going through the same thing. sadly the next thing that will begin happening is the card will throttle and the screen will go black randomly and come back. He will think its the card but really power is running short. It could have killed the card though. However i believe its not using the card because of the power thats requested on the 12. I should be getting that new psu soon though as long as newegg leaves it where its at. wife is already threatening castration if i try to get anything within 3 months after grabbing the 5960x. so the 5960x + mobo and psu + ram are all i'm getting.


Get the parts, claim they're for her but you want to "test them for stability" first, or something to that effect. Its worked for a few friends ^-^


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I know lol but i'm going through the same thing. sadly the next thing that will begin happening is the card will throttle and the screen will go black randomly and come back. He will think its the card but really power is running short. It could have killed the card though. However i believe its not using the card because of the power thats requested on the 12. I should be getting that new psu soon though as long as newegg leaves it where its at. wife is already threatening castration if i try to get anything within 3 months after grabbing the 5960x. so the 5960x + mobo and psu + ram are all i'm getting.
> 
> 
> 
> Get the parts, claim they're for her but you want to "test them for stability" first, or something to that effect. Its worked for a few friends ^-^
Click to expand...

yeah but how long are they testing for? rofl. I did tell her something to that effect as i build her pc's with parts i scrap but instead she wants me to sell off the old parts and wouldn't be sad to see throttlemeister gone either.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah but how long are they testing for? rofl. I did tell her something to that effect as i build her pc's with parts i scrap but instead she wants me to sell off the old parts and wouldn't be sad to see throttlemeister gone either.


I think the record was two weeks then get caught and called on it. I "cheat" because my spouse is a techgeek, and can't wait for me to build a small-ish shelf full of gear that I have or am benching with.

Edit: I say cheating because the biggest obstacle I'm going to run into when I eventually get dedicated hardware plus pots for doing some dice runs is.... He says yes if he gets to play with some of said dry ice.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah but how long are they testing for? rofl. I did tell her something to that effect as i build her pc's with parts i scrap but instead she wants me to sell off the old parts and wouldn't be sad to see throttlemeister gone either.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the record was two weeks then get caught and called on it. I "cheat" because my spouse is a techgeek, and can't wait for me to build a small-ish shelf full of gear that I have or am benching with.
> 
> Edit: I say cheating because the biggest obstacle I'm going to run into when I eventually get dedicated hardware plus pots for doing some dice runs is.... He says yes if he gets to play with some of said dry ice.
Click to expand...

lol now thats the truth. After you get past the spouse good to bench forever.

btw Who's jumping in this? I have a bad psu and i'm in it.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slangfo1*
> 
> So, you think the chances of me having cooked my GPU are low?
> 
> Here is the new PSU that I purchased.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00607JLWU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> This is the current PSU that I have.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006
> 
> Right now, I am running the PC but instead of my beloved 780 ti SC, I am running one of my abused (thanks UPS) gtx 480's.
> 
> Brief overview of my rig
> 
> AMD 8150 Clocked at 4.5 GHZ 1.428 Volts On air with a push pull tower heat sink
> 
> 16 gig ( 2 8 sticks) g-skill ram PC3-10700 (ripjaw)
> 
> 990 FXA-UD3 Gigabyte mobo
> 
> Corsair 750 watt PSU
> 
> Epic looking coolermaster case
> 
> I guess at the very least this should tell me if the PSU is the issue.... And I guess I have been kinda needing a new PSU eitherway.....


so the GTX 480 works but the 780Ti is not working? sounds like it's the card....


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slangfo1*
> 
> So, you think the chances of me having cooked my GPU are low?
> 
> Here is the new PSU that I purchased.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00607JLWU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> This is the current PSU that I have.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006
> 
> Right now, I am running the PC but instead of my beloved 780 ti SC, I am running one of my abused (thanks UPS) gtx 480's.
> 
> Brief overview of my rig
> 
> AMD 8150 Clocked at 4.5 GHZ 1.428 Volts On air with a push pull tower heat sink
> 
> 16 gig ( 2 8 sticks) g-skill ram PC3-10700 (ripjaw)
> 
> 990 FXA-UD3 Gigabyte mobo
> 
> Corsair 750 watt PSU
> 
> Epic looking coolermaster case
> 
> I guess at the very least this should tell me if the PSU is the issue.... And I guess I have been kinda needing a new PSU eitherway.....
> 
> 
> 
> so the GTX 480 works but the 780Ti is not working? sounds like it's the card....
Click to expand...

or it may be both as he said when he loads gpu and cpu he gets shutdowns


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> or it may be both as he said when he loads gpu and cpu he gets shutdowns


You usually get shutdowns when your system is pulling more wattage /amps than the power supply is capable of.

Or it's just old PSU thats been through a lot............ he ran 480's sli on a 750watt, thats barely cutting it. Those cards were power supply killers.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> or it may be both as he said when he loads gpu and cpu he gets shutdowns
> 
> 
> 
> You usually get shutdowns when your system is pulling more wattage /amps than the power supply is capable of.
> 
> Or it's just old PSU thats been through a lot............ he ran 480's sli on a 750watt, thats barely cutting it. Those cards were power supply killers.
Click to expand...

and thats whats i was saying lol. that mod on the 780ti may have finished the powerful card runs from that psu


----------



## custo

hey guys, i change from a 780 classy non ti to an 780 classy ti @ water i don t know the asic at time....which bios is the best at time and how much mhz are realize with stock,1.21V and more ? round about

greetz from germany^^


----------



## slangfo1

So, just wondering, is it generally "safe" to do the 1.2 volts and the 150% power target? So long as temps are fine? I mean, in theory it should not instant roast the thing right?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *custo*
> 
> hey guys, i change from a 780 classy non ti to an 780 classy ti @ water i don t know the asic at time....which bios is the best at time and how much mhz are realize with stock,1.21V and more ? round about
> 
> greetz from germany^^


greetings from the land of the free









For 780 ti classy, you got 3 options: 1) skyn3t rev2. 2) XTI or 3) email chris b. from evga and request for bios fix (I think it's similar to XTI, if not exactly the same).

how high your clocks would go is for you to find out. I've had a total of 3 classifieds and they all clock very differently.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slangfo1*
> 
> So, just wondering, is it generally "safe" to do the 1.2 volts and the 150% power target? So long as temps are fine? I mean, in theory it should not instant roast the thing right?


780 ti classy? Short answer is yes. Generally, if you're feeding just 1.2v, you don't need to raise the power target slider and leave it at 100%. And yes, as you pointed out keep an eye out for the temp.


----------



## slangfo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> greetings from the land of the free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 780 ti classy, you got 3 options: 1) skyn3t rev2. 2) XTI or 3) email chris b. from evga and request for bios fix (I think it's similar to XTI, if not exactly the same).
> 
> how high your clocks would go is for you to find out. I've had a total of 3 classifieds and they all clock very differently.
> 780 ti classy? Short answer is yes. Generally, if you're feeding just 1.2v, you don't need to raise the power target slider and leave it at 100%. And yes, as you pointed out keep an eye out for the temp.


I am (was) running the SC edition. So, what exactly does the power target slider do? I am used to having only voltage to play with.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slangfo1*
> 
> So, just wondering, is it generally "safe" to do the 1.2 volts and the 150% power target? So long as temps are fine? I mean, in theory it should not instant roast the thing right?


Power target is essentially how many watts you are letting the GPU pull from the PSU. So if you are going to set it to 150%, on air, you're going to get a bit more megahertz, and better voltage consistency (providing that maximum performance is chosen in the nvidia control panel), but if your GPU was set up to pull 250w, it'll now be able to pull anywhere from 375w to 400w (maybe more) from the PSU. So if you plan on this, make sure that you have dedicated 8-pin PSU to 8-pin GPU connections (no daisy-chains) in order to ensure that the voltage drop is not as severe, AND, so that you do not overload any one connector to the point of failure (be it connector, or PSU).

I recently removed the daisychain on my 780 Ti Classified (went to 8-pin GPU to 8-pin PSU, no daisychain), and saw my voltages at the card increase from 11.95 to 12.11 (average) while gaming. Is it a huge jump? no. But is it definitely "power wiggle room"? Absolutely. And if you plan on going under water, or more extreme, it's essential.


----------



## slangfo1

Cool, so esentially this means it is unlikely that I killed my gpu by setting power target to 150 and voltage to 1.2 then. I just got my new PSU in today, so I guess we will see if tabula rises from the dead.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slangfo1*
> 
> Cool, so esentially this means it is unlikely that I killed my gpu by setting power target to 150 and voltage to 1.2 then. I just got my new PSU in today, so I guess we will see if tabula rises from the dead.


won't be that easy unless you really did something wrong. If you're using skyn3t bios, 100% power target is at 600w iirc. Sensor reading should tell you how far you are from the limit.


----------



## slangfo1

I was using 150% power target because at 100% my clock rate was only at 666 mhz under load.

Well, after installing the new ( and very well packaged btw) PSU, I have come to the conclusion that for whatever reason, the graphics card has bit the dust. I wired everything up, booted with my 480, and then shut down. I then replaced the 480 with the 780 ti SC, and when I hit the power button literately nothing happened. It also did the same thing to one of my friends computers.

I guess now I get to try my luck with the EVGA RMA service....


----------



## hwoverclkd

make sure you flash back the stock bios before you send the card (hopefully you'd still be able to)


----------



## slangfo1

Not sure how I could try and flash back the bios, if the computer won't even twitch with it in it.


----------



## Ovrclck

So what drivers is everybody using these days? I'm still rocking 340.52's with zero issues.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slangfo1*
> 
> Not sure how I could try and flash back the bios, if the computer won't even twitch with it in it.


Assuming your processor has an integrated hd graphics, you just need to:
- turn off your pc completely
- unplug 780 ti gpu power connectors (do not remove the card from the motherboard)
- connect your monitor to IGPU and boot up the pc
- flash the stock bios into your 780 ti

I've only done this on a dual-bios gpu but i trust this should work in your case as well. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## slangfo1

Pretty sure, I do not have an onboard GPU. Whenever, I try to boot without the power cables in, it gives me this warning message telling me to power down and plug in the power cable(s).

However, it is slightly interesting that the PC will spin up and make it to this pre bios stage where it can display this message. I tried this on another guys pc and the same thing happend. However, I am not sure if either of us have onboard graphics.

Any ideas? Try and find someone with an onboard GPU?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slangfo1*
> 
> Pretty sure, I do not have an onboard GPU. Whenever, I try to boot without the power cables in, it gives me this warning message telling me to power down and plug in the power cable(s).
> 
> However, it is slightly interesting that the PC will spin up and make it to this pre bios stage where it can display this message. I tried this on another guys pc and the same thing happend. However, I am not sure if either of us have onboard graphics.
> 
> Any ideas? Try and find someone with an onboard GPU?


looking back at your posts, it would seem your motherboard has two pci-e x16 slots, btw it would help if you filled out your rig specs not all of us have the time to investigate . . . . just saying.









put the 480 in you main slot and the 780ti in the second - with no power connected. *when you flash make sure you are flashing the 780ti.*

and did you say you flashed a 780ti SC with the classified bios?


----------



## slangfo1

No, I am pretty sure I flashed it with the skyn3t bios for the SC. I think I tried getting the 780 ti to ride pony unplugged with the 480 all plugged up. But I think it did not let me make my way to bios because it threw an error about an unplugged GPU. I could try again though.

I guess I could have been more clear though.....


----------



## looniam

naw, you're fine just making sure i understood you.









ya know i just tried booting up w/o my 8 pin cables connected and got the same error but, then though - well silly you still have a monitor connected ( though i do have two - one connected to the igpu).

so rebooted w/o any monitor connect to it and . . . . .nothing.

since there isn't a bee hive of activity on this thread i like to suggest you post this problem on the general thread where you might have better odds at finding an answer:

Graphics Cards - General

sorry i don't have the time to swap cards around and such to be more of a help. i'd also suggest you post your complete set up in your first post if filling your rig specs is a PITA right now.


----------



## slangfo1

So, you are telling me that you did not get the error when you tried to boot with the card unplugged, and the monitor not connected to the card in question?

Thanks for the suggestion, EVGA has sent an email approving the RMA. However, I am not sure if that means that they just want me to send the card in for them to look at it first, or if it is green means go.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slangfo1*
> 
> So, you are telling me that you did not get the error when you tried to boot with the card unplugged, and the monitor not connected to the card in question?
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, EVGA has sent an email approving the RMA. However, I am not sure if that means that they just want me to send the card in for them to look at it first, or if it is green means go.


Usually, it means they will ship to you the replacement once they received the 'faulty' card.

if you can boot with both 480 and 780 ti (plugged in), 480 being the primary, you can try and flash the stock bios to 780 ti. On nvlfash, use the --index=X where X is the index corresponding to your 780 ti (most likely it'll be 1)


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slangfo1*
> 
> So, you are telling me that you did not get the error when you tried to boot with the card unplugged, and the monitor not connected to the card in question?
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, EVGA has sent an email approving the RMA. However, I am not sure if that means that they just want me to send the card in for them to look at it first, or if it is green means go.


i use two monitors.

the first time i unplugged the power connections and got the error message on the screen still connected to it. i had expected the monitor plugged into my igpu to function.

then i unplugged everything on the 780ti, had both monitors plugged into my igpu and was nothing displayed on either screen.

on a side note about EVGA, they are very good at customer service and RMAs. i haven't heard of a problem if another bios has been flashed and if it is completely unresponsive i don't think they would be able to tell. you _may_ be pleasantly surprised and get a gtx 980 out of the deal. well, i have know folks that sent in a 680 and got a 770 sent back . .but that may be different.


----------



## slangfo1

Yeah, definitely no boot with the 780 plugged in. It is like the PSU does not want to deliver power if it is plugged in. Thanks for the flashing advice though.

I guess the question is whether or not they would even be able to tell. And I guess that all depends on how they test. I think I am just going to ship them the GPU and see what happens.

I guess a better and more intersting question would be, why did the GPU get cooked in the first place?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slangfo1*
> 
> So, you are telling me that you did not get the error when you tried to boot with the card unplugged, and the monitor not connected to the card in question?
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, EVGA has sent an email approving the RMA. However, I am not sure if that means that they just want me to send the card in for them to look at it first, or if it is green means go.
> 
> 
> 
> i use two monitors.
> 
> the first time i unplugged the power connections and got the error message on the screen still connected to it. i had expected the monitor plugged into my igpu to function.
> 
> then i unplugged everything on the 780ti, had both monitors plugged into my igpu and was nothing displayed on either screen.
> 
> on a side note about EVGA, they are very good at customer service and RMAs. i haven't heard of a problem if another bios has been flashed and if it is completely unresponsive i don't think they would be able to tell. you _may_ be pleasantly surprised and get a gtx 980 out of the deal. well, i have know folks that sent in a 680 and got a 770 sent back . .but that may be different.
Click to expand...

did you reset comos when everything was plugged into igpu? if mobo is set to pcie with igpu disabled then it wont boot but then again there are mobo's that wont use igpu with a card in period.


----------



## z0ki

Guys, I'm still suffering this strange problem ever since I got my second 780 Ti classified.. I flashed both the cards with skyn3t rev2 bios (on ln2) but it looks to me as though the second card doesn't like skyn3t v2. Even at stock clocks the whole pc would freeze during gaming that would then require a hard reset. If I flash the second with skyn3t v1 it no longer freezes (or it hasn't yet)

So I'm wondering what the go is? I've spent more time trying to fix this issue than actually enjoying my cards


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Guys, I'm still suffering this strange problem ever since I got my second 780 Ti classified.. I flashed both the cards with skyn3t rev2 bios (on ln2) but it looks to me as though the second card doesn't like skyn3t v2. Even at stock clocks the whole pc would freeze during gaming that would then require a hard reset. If I flash the second with skyn3t v1 it no longer freezes (or it hasn't yet)
> 
> So I'm wondering what the go is? I've spent more time trying to fix this issue than actually enjoying my cards


did you clean install a older driver?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you reset comos when everything was plugged into igpu? if mobo is set to pcie with igpu disabled then it wont boot but then again there are mobo's that wont use igpu with a card in period.


i didn't reset the cmos since i have the igpu enabled and a monitor connected.









btw, its on "auto"

but hey gimme a second . .


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you clean install a older driver?


After the flash? Yes I used DDU and reinstalled the driver and the issue was still present with skyn3t v2. I flashed the second with skyn3t v1 and the first card still running skyn3t v2 and yet to crash. My son is playing a game testing it for me as I had enough.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you clean install a older driver?
> 
> 
> 
> After the flash? Yes I used DDU and reinstalled the driver and the issue was still present with skyn3t v2. I flashed the second with skyn3t v1 and the first card still running skyn3t v2 and yet to crash. My son is playing a game testing it for me as I had enough.
Click to expand...

not the current driver a older one?


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not the current driver a older one?


Oh sorry. Yeah tried all the way back to 337 (I believe) and upwards.


----------



## looniam

@djthrottleboi

welp, you hit the nail on the head . .had to tell the bios to use the igpu.

but unfortunately its not helping slangfo1 with their 990FX board.

still +1 to you sir.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> @djthrottleboi
> 
> welp, you hit the nail on the head . .had to tell the bios to use the igpu.
> 
> but unfortunately its not helping slangfo1 with their 990FX board.
> 
> still +1 to you sir.


yeah it suxx amd doesn't get many cpu's with igpu also thanks.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Oh sorry. Yeah tried all the way back to 337 (I believe) and upwards.


have you tried the XTI bios yet?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah it suxx amd doesn't get many cpu's with igpu also thanks.


NP i have to admit i was surprised. but i thought about it before about my my pci-e slots:

x16_1 = 780ti
x16_2 = blank
x16_3(@x4 speed) 570 for physX

i guess maybe the first two that runs off the cpu pci-e (2.0/3.0) is included in the auto where as the third (pci-e 2.0 off the chipset) isn't.

i am too lazy atm to move the 570 to x16_2 since i have a asus DG in the way.


----------



## Jpmboy

So... what's the 980 kingpin pre-order line?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So... what's the 980 kingpin pre-order line?


I was way off with the 980 classy so I wont be surprised by anything. I can't decide between a kpe, matrix or even the hof. I sold my strix which was so much fun but I want to try something with a little more available power.


----------



## VSG

I saw it in person on Saturday, it was so hard to give it back to EVGA


----------



## hwoverclkd

evga knows you'll change you mind once you get to see the next gen card


----------



## twiz0r0r

just an fyi for everyone...my 780 classy hydro blew up (was overclocked around 1300...1.2625v). I honestly ****ed up and didn't have the stock bios in...

I sent it in last Tuesday (arrived to them on Wednesday), and they shipped me another one today, no questions asked.

They also replaced my first card which blew up in a week or 2 after getting installed last year.

Whoever says EVGA sucks, their warranty sucks, etc....stop

I will only be buying EVGA products (where they are at least "one of the best" in the product line) from now on.

Anyways love my classy, can't wait to clean my loop and get this thing back up and running.

Thanks EVGA!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I was way off with the 980 classy so I wont be surprised by anything. I can't decide between a kpe, matrix or even the hof. I sold my strix which was so much fun but I want to try something with a little more available power.


decisions... decisions.








I might have to try (just) one
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I saw it in person on Saturday, it was so hard to give it back to EVGA











eh, a short romance... that can be good!


----------



## WebTourist

Can someone explain me the differences between 980 classy v.1 and 980 classy v.2 please


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> Can someone explain me the differences between 980 classy v.1 and 980 classy v.2 please


@EVGA-JacobF would know for certain but I remember hearing something about vrm design changes but that they'll still overclock just as well.


----------



## lilchronic

All i heard was that it was minor changes to the VRM....


----------



## lee599118

my 980classy can not work well over 1.262v when i use the PX16 or classified voltage tool

could someone tell me why..


----------



## Essenbe

My 980 Classy won't overclock much at all. I'm so disappointed. I was expecting it to be more like my 780 Classy Which I could overclock the crap out of. It was close to I couldn't turn it up too much. The 780 was a real go getter. The 980 seems as though the stock clock was almost as high as it want's to go.


----------



## 8bitjunkie

Pulled this out of my 780 classy last night,wity skyn3t bios.
Edit- this is on air


----------



## Essenbe

Not too shabby a score. One to be kind of proud of.


----------



## romanlegion13th

okay running my 780t9 classy at 1228mhz with boost at 1.21 volts sky3trev bios2
im thinking of over volting it i wont go over 1.3
whats the safest for 24/7 use?
i take it NVVDD is voltage?
what is FBVDD?
pexvdd?
pwm freq?
just a bit new to over volting lol


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> okay running my 780t9 classy at 1228mhz with boost at 1.21 volts sky3trev bios2
> im thinking of over volting it i wont go over 1.3
> whats the safest for 24/7 use?
> i take it NVVDD is voltage?
> what is FBVDD?
> pexvdd?
> pwm freq?
> just a bit new to over volting lol


I believe you're referring to the classy voltage tool

NVVDD = core voltage
FBVDD = Mem voltage
PEXVDD = PCIE

IMO, anything <1.3v you set on this software is safe as long as you CAN maintain a good temp (<80c).

personally, i never had to touch the memory voltage unless I set beyond 350mhz memory offset (1.65v for 350; 1.7v for 500mhz but i wouldn't use either for 24/7)

PCI doesn't really help...if it does, it's negligible, while PWM freq will help getting stable OC on the expense of added heat.

EDIT: BTW, any voltage you set on classy tool will be lost once you shutdown your system


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I believe you're referring to the classy voltage tool
> 
> NVVDD = core voltage
> FBVDD = Mem voltage
> PEXVDD = PCIE
> 
> IMO, anything <1.3v you set on this software is safe as long as you CAN maintain a good temp (<80c).
> 
> personally, i never had to touch the memory voltage unless I set beyond 350mhz memory offset (1.65v for 350; 1.7v for 500mhz but i wouldn't use either for 24/7)
> 
> PCI doesn't really help...if it does, it's negligible, while PWM freq will help getting stable OC on the expense of added heat.
> 
> EDIT: BTW, any voltage you set on classy tool will be lost once you shutdown your system


o okay thanks i get it now
so do you not use the classly tool for 24/7? judt use it to overclock and benchmark?

ive not overclocked my memory yet should i just set this to 350?

how much did you overclock useing the 1.21 volts?


----------



## SolarNova

Thats why I wantto know if the 1.3v msi ab soft mod works withthe classy ..as its perma oc
My vra
m is + 500 on classy...can go higher..i.I just leave it at 500


----------



## Kimir

Or you could just use precision x.
I've seen the newest version has both the offset voltage (same as ab) and direct input voltage (same as classy tool).


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Or you could just use precision x.
> I've seen the newest version has both the offset voltage (same as ab) and direct input voltage (same as classy tool).


yeh you can over volt on precision x


----------



## SolarNova

Yea ok so I got the latest version of PrecisionX16 expecting to be able to use up to 1.3v, I was using a much older vision that only went to 1.2v.

Annnnd, the voltage options don't work, I can use the slider, check and uncheck options, but im stuck at 1.162v ...w...t...f ?

Any ideas ?

EDIT ok scratch that, I can get 1.2v again, seems its a bit buggy but I got it to go to 1.2v However ..it wont go any higher (I can set it to go higher, but it wont actually go higher, nor do I get any temperature change so I no it isn't working) ..so what gives, all I keep hearing about is how u can get 1.3v on the 780 now using MSI AB and Precision X ..is it all BS ..? need to do something else ?

For now iv uninstalled and gone back to the version I was using. (4.2.0.2143) Running at +34mv (1.2v) + 66mhz core (1228mhz) +500mhz Vram ( 3506 MHz 7006mhz effective) . On Stock Bios.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> o okay thanks i get it now
> so do you not use the classly tool for 24/7? judt use it to overclock and benchmark?
> 
> ive not overclocked my memory yet should i just set this to 350?
> 
> how much did you overclock useing the 1.21 volts?


classy voltage tool won't save once you turn off your pc, i use it on benchmarks only.

BUT, my mobo has a 'bug' if i shutdown on Win8.1. Apparently, it works to my favor because it doesn't completely power off the computer, hence any voltage I set on classy tool IS SAVED







However, i'm not a fan of saving my OC settings so I don't really use this 'feature'









On air, it can do 1241mhz @1.21v

On water, it can do 1267mhz @1.21v (card's limit on water is 1371mhz @1.32v )


----------



## Poyri

Is there any news for GTX980 Classified water block?


----------



## SolarNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> classy voltage tool won't save once you turn off your pc, i use it on benchmarks only.
> 
> BUT, my mobo has a 'bug' if i shutdown on Win8.1. Apparently, it works to my favor because it doesn't completely power off the computer, hence any voltage I set on classy tool IS SAVED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, i'm not a fan of saving my OC settings so I don't really use this 'feature'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On air, it can do 1241mhz @1.21v
> 
> On water, it can do 1267mhz @1.21v (card's limit on water is 1371mhz @1.32v )


You see I would really like to be able to save a OC using 1.3v so I could break 1300mhz. I tried the latest PrecisonX16 which apparently was meant to be able to set the 780 to 1.3v, but I found that it still wouldn't let me past 1.2v even though the settings slider would go to 1.3v, heat output and software monitoring didn't change ether so I know it wasn't working. So I went back to Precision X 4.0.2.2143

Currently I can run valley and other bench stress tests and 'most' games at 1267mhz stable at 1.2v (not 1.21) stock bios. BUT a certain game of mine, that to be fair I don't play anymore, (Path of Exile) is Very sensitive to OC's and I tend to base my 24/7 OC's around worst case scenarios. So I run at 1228mhz at 1.2v with 7008mhz effective VRAM (+500mhz). The VRAM can go higher I just don't seem much point since im running at 1920x1080.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> You see I would really like to be able to save a OC using 1.3v so I could break 1300mhz. I tried the latest PrecisonX16 which apparently was meant to be able to set the 780 to 1.3v, but I found that it still wouldn't let me past 1.2v even though the settings slider would go to 1.3v, heat output and software monitoring didn't change ether so I know it wasn't working. So I went back to Precision X 4.0.2.2143
> 
> Currently I can run valley and other bench stress tests and 'most' games at 1267mhz stable at 1.2v (not 1.21) stock bios. BUT a certain game of mine, that to be fair I don't play anymore, (Path of Exile) is Very sensitive to OC's and I tend to base my 24/7 OC's around worst case scenarios. So I run at 1228mhz at 1.2v with 7008mhz effective VRAM (+500mhz). The VRAM can go higher I just don't seem much point since im running at 1920x1080.


yeah, i think there's a very good (safety?) reason why they limit the ability to save voltage settings. Would have been a nice feature for many enthusiasts. Is your card 780 or Ti version?


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> classy voltage tool won't save once you turn off your pc, i use it on benchmarks only.
> 
> BUT, my mobo has a 'bug' if i shutdown on Win8.1. Apparently, it works to my favor because it doesn't completely power off the computer, hence any voltage I set on classy tool IS SAVED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, i'm not a fan of saving my OC settings so I don't really use this 'feature'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On air, it can do 1241mhz @1.21v
> 
> On water, it can do 1267mhz @1.21v (card's limit on water is 1371mhz @1.32v )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> yeah, i think there's a very good (safety?) reason why they limit the ability to save voltage settings. Would have been a nice feature for many enthusiasts. Is your card 780 or Ti version?


yeh well think ill keep mine at 1.21 must be the safest voltage to run by the sounds of things


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poyri*
> 
> Is there any news for GTX980 Classified water block?


I think the last I heard @akira749 mentioned it had been delayed to sometime in February.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> yeh well think ill keep mine at 1.21 must be the safest voltage to run by the sounds of things


okay









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I think the last I heard @akira749 mentioned it had been delayed to sometime in February.


pad in 4 more weeks


----------



## romanlegion13th

so dose no1 use over 1,21 for 24/7 use on air?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I think the last I heard @akira749 mentioned it had been delayed to sometime in February.


You're right


----------



## SolarNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> yeah, i think there's a very good (safety?) reason why they limit the ability to save voltage settings. Would have been a nice feature for many enthusiasts. Is your card 780 or Ti version?


Standard 780 Classified , NOT the Ti version.

So long has u have a full water block that cools VRM's u can go above 1.21v as a saved always on OC. And that's what I want to do.

I've got conflicting responses from people saying u can get 1.3v on a saved profile (MSI AB or Precision X16), others saying u can only do it via the Classy overvolt tool (which does not save).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> so dose no1 use over 1,21 for 24/7 use on air?


I went as high as 1.4V on my old 780 Classified when benching, but I was also pumping in -25C air from a window that was only a few feet away, and for a few hours per benching run. Was fun running 1373MHz core on air with the skyn3t bios! As a daily driver though, I usually left it around 1200MHz core and no vcore boost.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Standard 780 Classified , NOT the Ti version.
> 
> So long has u have a full water block that cools VRM's u can go above 1.21v as a saved always on OC. And that's what I want to do.
> 
> I've got conflicting responses from people saying u can get 1.3v on a saved profile (MSI AB or Precision X16), others saying u can only do it via the Classy overvolt tool (which does not save).


i can say that my installed px16 DOES save the OC+voltage for my 780 ti classy.

On win 8.1, that's kind of irrelevant for me since it doesn't completely shutdown my system (due to asrock bug). So if i wish to save >1.3v via classy tool, i can make that happen!

BTW, i'm using a universal waterblock (ek vga supremacy), not full cover. No problems with vrm, its temp goes down relative to gpu temp.


----------



## SolarNova

What version/build PrecisionX 16 specifically are u using?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> What version/build PrecisionX 16 specifically are u using?


v5.2.7


----------



## SolarNova

Tried it.

Done the same. Could set the Voltage to what ever and it would never actually set it above 1.20v.










*Has ANYONE actually used MSi AB or PrecisionX to get their own 780 Classified (not the Ti) to go to 1.3v and be a saveable profile ?*


----------



## Orthello

What are the 980 classies doing on water ? are they out yet , the non KPI e ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> My 980 Classy won't overclock much at all. I'm so disappointed. I was expecting it to be more like my 780 Classy Which I could overclock the crap out of. It was close to I couldn't turn it up too much. The 780 was a real go getter. The 980 seems as though the stock clock was almost as high as it want's to go.


What are they 980 classys doing on say ambient water, and whats the typical voltage for a typical overclock for them ?

I haven't followed this up but are they out in numbers yet ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I was way off with the 980 classy so I wont be surprised by anything. I can't decide between a kpe, matrix or even the hof. I sold my strix which was so much fun but I want to try something with a little more available power.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I saw it in person on Saturday, it was so hard to give it back to EVGA


well - if they ever deliver on the preorder, guess I'll have to get a uniblock since it looks like EVGA's 980c pcb changes (?) have been driving EK nuts.


----------



## VSG

If you are going that route then don't get the Thermosphere as it is now. Maybe see Stren's universal block roundup on the 290x and decide what's a good one?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> If you are going that route then don't get the Thermosphere as it is now. Maybe see Stren's universal block roundup on the 290x and decide what's a good one?


thanks - will look. Was going to adapt the Aquacomputer Cuplex HF I have laying around... but then I came to my senses.








HOw about the old standard, EK uni's?


----------



## looniam

so . . .whats the story on the 980 classys?

i don't see too much excitement about them here . . . just asking.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> so . . .whats the story on the 980 classys?
> 
> i don't see too much excitement about them here . . . just asking.


I think the biggest reason was pricing, with low initial stock (even a month later) plus the announcement of the kingpin edition... all contributed to the lower amount of interst expressed by people.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> so . . .whats the story on the 980 classys?
> 
> i don't see too much excitement about them here . . . just asking.


excitement plateaued - most owners are waiting for a waterblock release. i had 2 and returned them in favor of 3 strix simply for that reason.

but it's a very fast card!!


----------



## Orthello

Jpmboy I never realised you had classies - how did they go on air ?.. but yeah evga is going to miss the boat on this one I think .. they really need the classies out faster and to work with EK to have waterblocks upon release . New cards are on horizon now too.

Same reason I bought the strixs as the waterblocks were available (and the cards).


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks - will look. Was going to adapt the Aquacomputer Cuplex HF I have laying around... but then I came to my senses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOw about the old standard, EK uni's?


that's what I am using the one before the thermosphere, ek supremacy gpu uni block. It has worked great on the 780 classy, 780 ti kingpin, 290x lightning, ti matrix and 980 strix. It's pretty amazing how universal it really is.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> that's what I am using the one before the thermosphere, ek supremacy gpu uni block. It has worked great on the 780 classy, 780 ti kingpin, 290x lightning, ti matrix and 980 strix. It's pretty amazing how universal it really is.


okay bro. I was tossing around the idea of getting the koolance 220, but the mount is not as easy. Did you have to buy diff plates or anything when you moved it from 780s to the 980?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay bro. I was tossing around the idea of getting the koolance 220, but the mount is not as easy. Did you have to buy diff plates or anything when you moved it from 780s to the 980?


nope. It's kinda like the supremacy cpu block were the mounting holes are oval shaped so you can move them in and out making it fit any size gpu, just like the supremacy works for lga 2011 and 1150


----------



## lilchronic

i have 4 Ek uni blocks, always good to have lying around when new cards come out


----------



## Stout0300

So fellas.. I have my setup with two 780ti classifieds on water with the Maximus vi Extreme motherboard. So a couple of questions.... I just bought 3 more 780ti classifieds used for a decent price and want to know if you guys think it is worth it to put 1 or 2 of them in my rig to go 3 way SLI or 4 way SLI... The other option is I build another rig and sell it. Just looking for some of your thoughts. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> that's what I am using the one before the thermosphere, ek supremacy gpu uni block. It has worked great on the 780 classy, 780 ti kingpin, 290x lightning, ti matrix and 980 strix. It's pretty amazing how universal it really is.


did you ever have to put some heatsinks on the Ti Matrix? I wonder if those memory chips heat up that bad without heatsinks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> did you ever have to put some heatsinks on the Ti Matrix? I wonder if those memory chips heat up that bad without heatsinks


The most they need is some air flow going over them. They don't get that hot really.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i have 4 Ek uni blocks, always good to have lying around when new cards come out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


not in the market place tho.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The most they need is some air flow going over them. They don't get that hot really.


Ok. I was a bit skeptical on using my universal block on a card that has no cold plate for the memory. There's a clearance Ti Matrix Platinum sitting at a microcenter store that seems to be 'unaccounted' for...will see if i can grab it at a good price. Hope it's not dud.


----------



## tyvar1

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Classified K|NGP|N Edition pre ordered! Looking forward to join this club


----------



## slangfo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you reset comos when everything was plugged into igpu? if mobo is set to pcie with igpu disabled then it wont boot but then again there are mobo's that wont use igpu with a card in period.


So I Figured I would give an update, it appears that EVGA is sending me back an identical card with a different serial number! Way to go EVGA!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slangfo1*
> 
> So I Figured I would give an update, it appears that EVGA is sending me back an identical card with a different serial number! Way to go EVGA!


not as bad as gigabyte they sent me a card back from RMA and this thing fell off


----------



## VSG

lol that's funny and I feed bad for laughing


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Classified K|NGP|N Edition pre ordered! Looking forward to join this club


ya I pre-ordered mine also. I will definitely start to update the club with all the Kingpin info. I didn't get that much involved with the 980 classy because I didn't have one and so I couldn't really speak about it. I can't wait to see what this card can do. My evbot has been collecting dust for a long time.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Classified K|NGP|N Edition pre ordered! Looking forward to join this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya I pre-ordered mine also. I will definitely start to update the club with all the Kingpin info. I didn't get that much involved with the 980 classy because I didn't have one and so I couldn't really speak about it. I can't wait to see what this card can do. My evbot has been collecting dust for a long time.
Click to expand...

awesome man! Looking forward for some kingpin info!
There is some rumors that a new version of EVBot will be released


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol that's funny and I feed bad for laughing


it was like it was glued on, it was all sticky. any way i contacted Gigabyte about it they're going to send me a shipping label to send it back.

I also soldered it back on last night but haven't tested it yet and it was only my third time soldering


----------



## dph314

Hey guys. 980 Classified just arrived today and I had a question about the voltage. (I know a DMM would help me, I'll finally get one someday soon).

I haven't really been keeping up on the threads as much as I've wanted to, so I was just looking for some clarification on a few things. Also, I used the latest NVflash to flash the ClassyX BIOS, and have the Software Overvoltage Tool and latest Precision X.

So...does Precision accurately display the voltage on the 980 Classified? Or if not accurately...reliably? (for example, showing 1.26v = 1.31v, showing 1.27v = 1.32v, etc.). Because when I first boot the computer and open only Precision X and don't make any adjustments, a load on the card shows 1455mhz core clock and 1.175v. Is 1.175v the stock voltage on the ClassyX BIOS or is Precision inaccurate? Then when I enable Overvoltage and Overboost, Precision shows 1.4v.

In the event Precision can really adjust the voltage that high on its own, I don't even really need the Software Overvoltage Tool, since I'm on air anyways. But yeah, basically just wondering if someone can clarify if Precision can really adjust the 980 Classified that high and also what the actual voltage is relative to what Precision is displaying. Thanks for any input.


----------



## twiz0r0r

I've had my replacement classy running for around 4-5 days now. Everything seems well. I haven't fully pushed the limits (waiting to get a probe it to verify voltages) - at 1306 @ 1.253ish (on classy tool).

On my last classy I could fold on it and play CS:GO with NO problems (which I honestly thought was fked up). Now it's not even playable if I'm folding - getting hard stutters about every second.

I'm not complaining - I'm just curious of how/why they would act so differently in that regard - everything else that I can tell seems the same.


----------



## romanlegion13th

I guys well I thought I was doing well lol
Had my 780ti classy overclocked to 1250mhz +81mhz with boost with Skynet bios voltage set at 1.21
But was getting crashing in games
I benched heaven fine for hours
Just in shooters I kept getting crashing after a hour or after 5 minutes where the game would freez or stop responding
Took it back to default played for 4 hours seemed fine so just put +52mhz now to see if that will be okay
Not
Much of a overclocked for the money I paied for it
What's the best over clock you guys can run 24/7


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I went as high as 1.4V on my old 780 Classified when benching, but I was also pumping in -25C air from a window that was only a few feet away, and for a few hours per benching run. Was fun running 1373MHz core on air with the skyn3t bios! As a daily driver though, I usually left it around 1200MHz core and no vcore boost.


do you not run skyn3t bios for 24/7?
Was it unstable over 1200mhz?
Why no boost?
1372mhz nice higher than a 980 lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

new psu is in and now i'm back at it again. well i might not as i would do almost anything to shut this psu's fan up.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> do you not run skyn3t bios for 24/7?
> Was it unstable over 1200mhz?
> Why no boost?
> 1372mhz nice higher than a 980 lol


With my old 780 I ran the skyn3t bios 24/7, and ran boost disabled simply because it seemed to work better for benching. I ran it at stock when gaming (well skyn3t stock so 1100MHz), and around 1254 or 1267 when folding (depended on outdoor air temperature).

As for better than a 980, my 980 will typically hit 1531-1541MHz core in most benches, and I haven't even had the bios modified yet.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> new psu is in and now i'm back at it again. well i might not as i would do almost anything to shut this psu's fan up.


I see you're back in the game







which psu did you get?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> I guys well I thought I was doing well lol
> Had my 780ti classy overclocked to 1250mhz +81mhz with boost with Skynet bios voltage set at 1.21
> But was getting crashing in games
> I benched heaven fine for hours
> Just in shooters I kept getting crashing after a hour or after 5 minutes where the game would freez or stop responding
> Took it back to default played for 4 hours seemed fine so just put +52mhz now to see if that will be okay
> Not
> Much of a overclocked for the money I paied for it
> What's the best over clock you guys can run 24/7


Every card is different. I can tell you, your 780 ti classy seems to perform like the majority. You can add more voltage if the temperature is still at a good range (approx less than 80c; I'm just assuming you're on AIR). If you want to get the most out of your purchase, slap a water block on it. If it doesn't scale under water, then I would say your card doesn't worth the money you paid for. Mine scales about +50-70mhz on 1.23v and above compared to air.

If you're hitting 80c or above @ 1.212v on air @ >80% fan speed, changing your TIM might help. I got ~5c lower temps than using stock TIM. Then again, temps differ depending on the load you put on the card.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> new psu is in and now i'm back at it again. well i might not as i would do almost anything to shut this psu's fan up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you're back in the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which psu did you get?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> I guys well I thought I was doing well lol
> Had my 780ti classy overclocked to 1250mhz +81mhz with boost with Skynet bios voltage set at 1.21
> But was getting crashing in games
> I benched heaven fine for hours
> Just in shooters I kept getting crashing after a hour or after 5 minutes where the game would freez or stop responding
> Took it back to default played for 4 hours seemed fine so just put +52mhz now to see if that will be okay
> Not
> Much of a overclocked for the money I paied for it
> What's the best over clock you guys can run 24/7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every card is different. I can tell you, your 780 ti classy seems to perform like the majority. You can add more voltage if the temperature is still at a good range (approx less than 80c; I'm just assuming you're on AIR). If you want to get the most out of your purchase, slap a water block on it. If it doesn't scale under water, then I would say your card doesn't worth the money you paid for. Mine scales about +50-70mhz on 1.23v and above compared to air.
> 
> If you're hitting 80c or above @ 1.212v on air @ >80% fan speed, changing your TIM might help. I got ~5c lower temps than using stock TIM. Then again, temps differ depending on the load you put on the card.
Click to expand...

I got the same one i had beforte but bought a new one. its the evga supernova 1300w g2


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I got the same one i had beforte but bought a new one. its the evga supernova 1300w g2


honestly, i'm in the market for a larger psu and that 1300w evga is one my options. 1300 is too much for what i need but can't argue with its price. It's just too long (20cm) for my case and would be a tight fit.


----------



## Kimir

1300g2 has definitely the best value/price ratio there is, even un EU.


----------



## Essenbe

The prices on the EVGA are hard to beat. Have you tried Seasonic?


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> The prices on the EVGA are hard to beat. Have you tried Seasonic?


sasonic is the best psu brand but it is expensive :/


----------



## Keth

Hello guys!

I've just got my 780 Classified and although i'm OC newbie, I'm looking forward to get into this. Do you have any advices and tips what should I do first? I tried to OC with PrecisionX on stock bios, but results were kinda disappointing.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> With my old 780 I ran the skyn3t bios 24/7, and ran boost disabled simply because it seemed to work better for benching. I ran it at stock when gaming (well skyn3t stock so 1100MHz), and around 1254 or 1267 when folding (depended on outdoor air temperature).
> 
> As for better than a 980, my 980 will typically hit 1531-1541MHz core in most benches, and I haven't even had the bios modified yet.


so what seeps have you run your 980 classy 24/7? are the benches much better than 780ti classy?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I see you're back in the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which psu did you get?
> Every card is different. I can tell you, your 780 ti classy seems to perform like the majority. You can add more voltage if the temperature is still at a good range (approx less than 80c; I'm just assuming you're on AIR). If you want to get the most out of your purchase, slap a water block on it. If it doesn't scale under water, then I would say your card doesn't worth the money you paid for. Mine scales about +50-70mhz on 1.23v and above compared to air.
> 
> If you're hitting 80c or above @ 1.212v on air @ >80% fan speed, changing your TIM might help. I got ~5c lower temps than using stock TIM. Then again, temps differ depending on the load you put on the card.


i dont have water as its so much messing around and don't want to flood my computer lol
do you think my next card i should not get a classy?
would a normal evga SC card be able to overclock to +52mhz ;ile the classy
think the classy is for people really wanting to push there cards on water


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> so what seeps have you run your 980 classy 24/7? are the benches much better than 780ti classy?
> i dont have water as its so much messing around and don't want to flood my computer lol
> do you think my next card i should not get a classy?
> would a normal evga SC card be able to overclock to +52mhz ;ile the classy
> think the classy is for people really wanting to push there cards on water


What does the word "seeps" mean? And as a note, I've never owned a 780 Ti - I specifically mention 780 every time ^_^

As for the Classy, in my opinion they're for whoever wants to push the card further on whatever type of cooling they wish.... Or for those who just want the best out of the box experience and don't mind paying the entry fee even if they're sticking to stock levels.

Personally, I'm a massive fan of the Classified cards, and will get my paws on a Kingpin of some description hopefully soon.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> i dont have water as its so much messing around and don't want to flood my computer lol
> do you think my next card i should not get a classy?
> would a normal evga SC card be able to overclock to +52mhz ;ile the classy
> think the classy is for people really wanting to push there cards on water


Keep in mind there's still a silicon lottery whichever card you get. My old SC card could clock higher (1267) than my classy (1215 ) on air @ 1.187v. But as we all know, SC is limited to 1.212V only, classy is not. Classy may score more in benchmarks, while on gaming the fps difference might not be something you can write home about. Or you can buy a K|ngp|n just because you fall in love with its cooler, doesn't matter how high/low it clocks.

So I think it all depends on what you want / plan to do. What is your objective? Gaming? benching? kind of in between? Build a bad-ass rig, or one without the 'bad' ? Only you can determine that.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I got the same one i had beforte but bought a new one. its the evga supernova 1300w g2
> 
> 
> 
> honestly, i'm in the market for a larger psu and that 1300w evga is one my options. 1300 is too much for what i need but can't argue with its price. It's just too long (20cm) for my case and would be a tight fit.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 1300g2 has definitely the best value/price ratio there is, even un EU.


they are a great psu to invest in.


----------



## Keth

Guys, a question. I got 780 Classy, I've flashed skyn3t v4 as secondary bios. It went well I think. GPU-Z shows new bios, but it didn't change anything. It shows default clock higher, but "current" clock is the same, also exactly the same options in PrecisionX, the same voltage and clock (OSD in PrecisionX shows 1150, same as on stock bios) during unigine... here's the screen:

OC is as poor as on stock bios, max +100MHz in PrecisionX while voltage max - 1.3. Any tips?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Did you restart your computer?


----------



## Keth

Yes, of course. Still nothing.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Yeah, it was a silly question and unfortunately I'm not going to be much help since I do not use the latest Precision X. Once you figure out Precision X and if your OC is still poor, download the classified tool and bump the PWM Frequency up to 416kHz. One of my cards was stuck at 1390mhz core and once I bumped that up I was able to get a little over 1430mhz core
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keth*
> 
> Yes, of course. Still nothing.


----------



## Keth

Thanks though









Do you think is a matter of Precision X or flashing gone wrong? I've read that even without OCing core should be higher just after flashing this bios.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keth*
> 
> Thanks though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think is a matter of Precision X or flashing gone wrong? I've read that even without OCing core should be higher just after flashing this bios.


Have you completely turned off your computer yet? This happened to me a few times, I'm on dual boot (win7/8.1) and restart sometimes doesn't fix it. I had to completely shutdown, unplugged from power source for few sec (for the psu to discharge) then restart. If that still didn't change then I would try reflashing the bios again.

You may have to re-install your drivers (do clean up first via DDU) as well.


----------



## Keth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> I had to completely shutdown, unplugged from power source for few sec (for the psu to discharge) then restart.


I'm surprised, but it actually helped, thanks a lot!









So lets the fun begin now. Do you have any tips about overclocking on this bios? Like desired power limit, voltage etc?

My card's ASIC is 81% if it matters.
PSU - Antec Edge 650W.


----------



## Keth

Well, for me on skyn3t v4 on 1,212v max is 1211MHz, kinda low. Anything further was causing NVidia drivers to crash during 3dm.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keth*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> I've just got my 780 Classified and although i'm OC newbie, I'm looking forward to get into this. Do you have any advices and tips what should I do first? I tried to OC with PrecisionX on stock bios, but results were kinda disappointing.


I sent you pm


----------



## Mydog

Damn this 980 Classy, stops dead at 1630 MHz core on air. Tested five different bios'es and up to 1.4 vcore but nothing helps me get higher.









Maxwell are strange


----------



## 8bitjunkie

just broke my old record on valley ,with my $200 780 classy ,still on air!

http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/3483_zpsao5m0r4h.png.html
http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ungreedy/media/3483dd_zps30bdf8fa.png.html


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Damn this 980 Classy, stops dead at 1630 MHz core on air. Tested five different bios'es and up to 1.4 vcore but nothing helps me get higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxwell are strange


That's how mine is with 1600mhz. Can do 1555mhz on stock voltage, small bump for 1588mhz, but can't hit 1600mhz for the life of me. Temps get out of hand with the voltage increases before it's stable.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> That's how mine is with 1600mhz. Can do 1555mhz on stock voltage, small bump for 1588mhz, but can't hit 1600mhz for the life of me. Temps get out of hand with the voltage increases before it's stable.


It's not the temps that stops me as I had -5 C air blowing on it, the GPU just don't go any higher on air


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> It's not the temps that stops me as I had -5 C air blowing on it, the GPU just don't go any higher on air


GM204 is boring unless LN2









My Classy did 1612mhz 1.3v, but now it won't do more than 1570ish no matter how much voltage I give it. Not sure what has happened, tried a few custom BIOS'es and they seemed to have messed stuff up even though im back on stock now. I've measured the voltages with a DMM, and Classy Controller is setting them properly. Theres just no scaling on air


----------



## johnnyw

Could someone tell me if 780ti classified HC supports win8 fast boot/ UEFI GOP? Im upgrading mobo & cpu, so left those still outside case & using integrated gfx to see if everything works fine before installing it to case and putting it to water.

But now im stuck because i have no idea should i instal win8.1 on uefi or legacy mode.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Could someone tell me if 780ti classified HC supports win8 fast boot/ UEFI GOP? Im upgrading mobo & cpu, so left those still outside case & using integrated gfx to see if everything works fine before installing it to case and putting it to water.
> 
> But now im stuck because i have no idea should i instal win8.1 on uefi or legacy mode.


all 780ti's come with a uefi bios. install in uefi mode. besides a mobo setting is what dictates whether or not the card is loaded in uefi or legacy and this isn't changed by whether or not the os is uefi or legacy. you can load a legacy card with a uefi os.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> all 780ti's come with a uefi bios. install in uefi mode. besides a mobo setting is what dictates whether or not the card is loaded in uefi or legacy and this isn't changed by whether or not the os is uefi or legacy. you can load a legacy card with a uefi os.


I though so aswell, but after done some reading not all 780ti:s seems have uefi/gop bios at default. So basicly if you have such card, you wont get any picture after post if you have installed win 8.1 at uefi mode. Oh well, allready did uefi mode instal so will see tomorrow if it works or not when putting system fully together.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> all 780ti's come with a uefi bios. install in uefi mode. besides a mobo setting is what dictates whether or not the card is loaded in uefi or legacy and this isn't changed by whether or not the os is uefi or legacy. you can load a legacy card with a uefi os.
> 
> 
> 
> I though so aswell, but after done some reading not all 780ti:s seems have uefi/gop bios at default. So basicly if you have such card, you wont get any picture after post if you have installed win 8.1 at uefi mode. Oh well, allready did uefi mode instal so will see tomorrow if it works or not when putting system fully together.
Click to expand...

it will have it as its a evga card and they always will run the latest because of their demand or should i say popularity.


----------



## jiccman1965

Looking for evga GTX 980 classified bios other then kingpin it did not work. Still waiting on support from there forum but no luck so far.


----------



## baileya1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jiccman1965*
> 
> Looking for evga GTX 980 classified bios other then kingpin it did not work. Still waiting on support from there forum but no luck so far.


I have a good 980 classified bios. Tried about 8 different ones before I found this one. Rocking 1596 core and 8300 memory right now rock stable. I'll post it as soon as I get home.


----------



## jiccman1965

Thank you, what kind of voltage can you get?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baileya1c*
> 
> I have a good 980 classified bios. Tried about 8 different ones before I found this one. Rocking 1596 core and 8300 memory right now rock stable. I'll post it as soon as I get home.


----------



## baileya1c

Here you go. It goes to 1.3 I believe. However PrecicsionX or AB won't read my voltages above 1.21. I know I wasn't stable over 1500 with 1.21 so this is raising my voltage so I can be stable at 1596. The guy who I got this off of said its for 1.3volts and 130 power target. Works like a champ for me. My ASIC is 80 though so my chip goes like a beast.

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## jiccman1965

What Nvflash do you use?


----------



## jiccman1965

This is what I get when I try to flash it back,

errorinflash.png 19k .png file


----------



## jiccman1965

Tried to flash it, it will not take seems that the only bios I can flash are classyx and classxx.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jiccman1965*
> 
> Thank you, what kind of voltage can you get?


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jiccman1965*
> 
> Tried to flash it, it will not take seems that the only bios I can flash are classyx and classxx.


His BIOS is for the 3988 Classy (the newer revision). It even says so when you flash, so unless your card is also a 3988 it won't work.


----------



## jiccman1965

Yes my card is a 3988, I flash the kingpin bios it is for both 2988 and 3988. It just will not let me flash back to the saved OC bios that I have and I have tried 3 different nvflashes.

What Nvflash do you use?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> His BIOS is for the 3988 Classy (the newer revision). It even says so when you flash, so unless your card is also a 3988 it won't work.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jiccman1965*
> 
> Yes my card is a 3988, I flash the kingpin bios it is for both 2988 and 3988. It just will not let me flash back to the saved OC bios that I have and I have tried 3 different nvflashes.
> 
> What Nvflash do you use?


The one from KPC forums


----------



## jiccman1965

Yes that's the one I got.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> The one from KPC forums


----------



## tyvar1

when you guys benchmark do you use 3DMark, Valley or Heaven? or do you use them all?


----------



## baileya1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> when you guys benchmark do you use 3DMark, Valley or Heaven? or do you use them all?


I use 3dmark 11 for stability testing since it's usually the one that fails if my overclock is too high. Every other benchmark will pass but for some reason 3dmark 11 will find any instability. I'm getting 17,000 with the bios I posted.


----------



## baileya1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jiccman1965*
> 
> Yes that's the one I got.


Did you type in nvflash -6 gm204.rom?

You can also try protectoff and try and force it.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baileya1c*
> 
> I use 3dmark 11 for stability testing since it's usually the one that fails if my overclock is too high. Every other benchmark will pass but for some reason 3dmark 11 will find any instability. I'm getting 17,000 with the bios I posted.


so you don't use fire strike? it should stress your gpu more i think?


----------



## baileya1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> so you don't use fire strike? it should stress your gpu more i think?


Yes but even fire strike will pass when 11 will fail. I can bench over 1620 with firestrike but only 1596 with 3dmark 11.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baileya1c*
> 
> Yes but even fire strike will pass when 11 will fail. I can bench over 1620 with firestrike but only 1596 with 3dmark 11.


weird. well i will test them both and see!


----------



## valkyrie743

hey all. just got my 980 Classy in !!! its awesome.

I wanted to know. what are the changes with each bios. just fan curves? or changes in voltage control and power limit? (i cant seem to get my card to go past 1.212V on the core :/


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> hey all. just got my 980 Classy in !!! its awesome.
> 
> I wanted to know. what are the changes with each bios. just fan curves? or changes in voltage control and power limit? (i cant seem to get my card to go past 1.212V on the core :/


on EVGA's forum they said the only difference is the fan curves


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> on EVGA's forum they said the only difference is the fan curves


oh that's dumb, thought that oc or ln2 would at least unlock voltages or at least raise them higher than 1.212v and adjusted the power limit :/ ah, guess ill wait for Skyn3t to release his bios









here's a overclock that i got now. i can get the core a TAD faster but its not 100% stable is some games or benchmarks. I'm still playing around with the memory

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=28ps2


----------



## Urobulus

Okay I really don't understand what's going on with my 980 Classified: hopefully you guys can make sense out of this...

I've been testing it for days and eventually settled (on the stock BIOS) on an overclock of 1475 for the core, 7800 for the memory and 1.212v for voltage (can't go over that anyway when overvolting on EVGA Precision X and Afterburner). Nothing to write home about, and a bit disappointing for me (I was hoping to break the 1500/8000 mark). Asic of the card is 70%.

Now I nvflash'd the Classy bios on the first page so I could increase the voltage to 1.25-1.3v and maybe reach higher clocks, and everything went fine (aside from the subsystem warning telling me there's a mismatch between my 3899 car and 2899 BIOS or something like that).

Now as soon as I start a benchmark, no matter if it's Firestrike, Valley, Heaven, FF14 and even GPU-Z test everything crashes... And it doesn't matter if I leave my clocks at stock speed or increase them, same goes for the voltage...

Not sure what's going on here... Had to go back to stock BIOS for now...









Ideas?

EDIT: The rest of my system is rock stable and was tested before without problems. So I know it's something with the custom BIOS...


----------



## Orthello

hmm i had that issue on a bios i modified from stock with a strix 980 ... followed all the bios guides but it just didn't seem to like it at all. Same thing start the bench instant crash of vid driver at previously stable speeds. It was definately BIOS as i removed the modified stock and had no issues like that since.


----------



## Urobulus

Doesn't make sense though: I have an EVGA 980 Classified and the BIOS on the front page is supposed to be exactly for that... I shouldn't have problems with it.

Me is a sad panda right now...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Doesn't make sense though: I have an EVGA 980 Classified and the BIOS on the front page is supposed to be exactly for that... I shouldn't have problems with it.
> 
> Me is a sad panda right now...


Try reinstalling OC software and nvidia drivers.[fresh install of drivers], and, reboot...


----------



## Urobulus

Yeah I was about to do that out of desperation, will let you guys know how it went...


----------



## Urobulus

Alright I started back from scratch: nvlfash'd the custom BIOS (while adapter is disabled) using the command line ''nvflash -6 XXXX.rom'' and then rebooted the machine, installed the most recent drivers and didn't bother reinstalling Precision X.

No luck, still crashing no matter which benchmark I start... Something's seriously wrong here: I followed the instructions and my card is a 980 Classified, on stock clocks...


----------



## Urobulus

(That post should have been an edit in the previous one...)









EDIT: It's crashing (driver, app or whole PC locks up) as soon as I open something demanding, like a benchmark or a game like ''Vanishing of Ethan Carter''... But I was able to run Left 4 Dead for a couple of minutes (but again that game is not demanding at all).

I seriously hope I can find what's wrong here so I can start tweaking my OC on that card...


----------



## Orthello

hm, i'm stretching here but have your tried more voltage ? some bioses require a bit of a step up in volts, some of the ln2 bioses quite a lot more than stock even at stock speeds.


----------



## baileya1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> (That post should have been an edit in the previous one...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It's crashing (driver, app or whole PC locks up) as soon as I open something demanding, like a benchmark or a game like ''Vanishing of Ethan Carter''... But I was able to run Left 4 Dead for a couple of minutes (but again that game is not demanding at all).
> 
> I seriously hope I can find what's wrong here so I can start tweaking my OC on that card...


Did you flash the bios I posted on the previous page? It's working perfectly for me.


----------



## z0ki

My second 780 ti classified is so crap! Can't even get 1300mhz on ln2 bios for the life of me. My first card can do 1478mhz at 1.31v I'm so furious 

If my second card is capable of only 1250mhz or so, why can't I run my first at the I know I can get and the second at whatever is the maximum I can reach? I turn off synchronisation but it doesn't make a difference.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Urobulus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baileya1c*
> 
> Did you flash the bios I posted on the previous page? It's working perfectly for me.


Actually totally missed that one, used the one from the first page...

Will try with this one and will let you know. Also can you confirm if 1.3v is safe voltage for those cards or it's better to stay around 1.25v? Don't want to fry my brand new baby...









EDIT: Alright I tried with your BIOS but even though it fixed my problem it introduced another one...

So the card is stable now, not crashing when I run a benchmark on stock, but I can't push the voltage past 1.212v in Precision X or Afterburner... So I downloaded the Classified voltage controller and even if I put it a 1.22v and up Aida64, Precision X and GPU-Z all report that the voltage is still topping at 1.212v...

BUT the weird thing here is that my card is heating up a lot more, the TDP in GPU-Z went from 50-60% full load (stock bios) to 125% full load (your BIOS) and now the clocks are down throttling like crazy all the way to 1100MHz instead of being at least rock solid at 1475MHz on my stock BIOS....

I'm about to give up seriously: it's ridiculous to have so many problems just to OC a card on a BIOS that should technically work right away when flashed... Was a lot more simple on my 780s and litterally took 10 minutes...


----------



## baileya1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Actually totally missed that one, used the one from the first page...
> 
> Will try with this one and will let you know. Also can you confirm if 1.3v is safe voltage for those cards or it's better to stay around 1.25v? Don't want to fry my brand new baby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Alright I tried with your BIOS but even though it fixed my problem it introduced another one...
> 
> So the card is stable now, not crashing when I run a benchmark on stock, but I can't push the voltage past 1.212v in Precision X or Afterburner... So I downloaded the Classified voltage controller and even if I put it a 1.22v and up Aida64, Precision X and GPU-Z all report that the voltage is still topping at 1.212v...
> 
> BUT the weird thing here is that my card is heating up a lot more, the TDP in GPU-Z went from 50-60% full load (stock bios) to 125% full load (your BIOS) and now the clocks are down throttling like crazy all the way to 1100MHz instead of being at least rock solid at 1475MHz on my stock BIOS....
> 
> I'm about to give up seriously: it's ridiculous to have so many problems just to OC a card on a BIOS that should technically work right away when flashed... Was a lot more simple on my 780s and litterally took 10 minutes...


Don't use that! i almost fried my card with that. Unless you have a dmm don't bother. Just use the bios and do +100 voltage. You should be at 1.3. No software can read the card passed 1.21.


----------



## Urobulus

+100 voltage on what? Which program? Precision X and Afterburner only allow me to do +32mv from what I remember...

And isn't +100 a big value?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baileya1c*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Actually totally missed that one, used the one from the first page...
> 
> Will try with this one and will let you know. Also can you confirm if 1.3v is safe voltage for those cards or it's better to stay around 1.25v? Don't want to fry my brand new baby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Alright I tried with your BIOS but even though it fixed my problem it introduced another one...
> 
> So the card is stable now, not crashing when I run a benchmark on stock, but I can't push the voltage past 1.212v in Precision X or Afterburner... So I downloaded the Classified voltage controller and even if I put it a 1.22v and up Aida64, Precision X and GPU-Z all report that the voltage is still topping at 1.212v...
> 
> BUT the weird thing here is that my card is heating up a lot more, the TDP in GPU-Z went from 50-60% full load (stock bios) to 125% full load (your BIOS) and now the clocks are down throttling like crazy all the way to 1100MHz instead of being at least rock solid at 1475MHz on my stock BIOS....
> 
> I'm about to give up seriously: it's ridiculous to have so many problems just to OC a card on a BIOS that should technically work right away when flashed... Was a lot more simple on my 780s and litterally took 10 minutes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use that! i almost fried my card with that. Unless you have a dmm don't bother. Just use the bios and do +100 voltage. You should be at 1.3. No software can read the card passed 1.21.
Click to expand...

eh if he's on watercooling its fine to go up to 1.4v maybe a little more. i personally use 1.46v often so as for the tool i can say its okay as long as he watches his temps and dont set anything too high in the 1.4 range for core and mem shouldn't be raised over 1.72v


----------



## baileya1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> +100 voltage on what? Which program? Precision X and Afterburner only allow me to do +32mv from what I remember...
> 
> And isn't +100 a big value?


That bios will do 1.3 when you put the slider all the way. It'll show +100, which is 1.3 or +100 over default. For some reason these card don't show voltages correctly. Just use Afterburner and you'll be fine. I'm on air and benching at 1600 core with this bios and my temps don't go over 69c.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baileya1c*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> +100 voltage on what? Which program? Precision X and Afterburner only allow me to do +32mv from what I remember...
> 
> And isn't +100 a big value?
> 
> 
> 
> That bios will do 1.3 when you put the slider all the way. It'll show +100, which is 1.3 or +100 over default. For some reason these card don't show voltages correctly. Just use Afterburner and you'll be fine. I'm on air and benching at 1600 core with this bios and my temps don't go over 69c.
Click to expand...

nevermind forgot 900 series are in this thread


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> ah, guess ill wait for Skyn3t to release his bios


you can always use ClassyXX bios








http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2977


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baileya1c*
> 
> That bios will do 1.3 when you put the slider all the way. It'll show +100, which is 1.3 or +100 over default. For some reason these card don't show voltages correctly. Just use Afterburner and you'll be fine. I'm on air and benching at 1600 core with this bios and my temps don't go over 69c.


so the stock ln2 and oc bios do not allot voltages over 1.212? have to install bios?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *baileya1c*
> 
> That bios will do 1.3 when you put the slider all the way. It'll show +100, which is 1.3 or +100 over default. For some reason these card don't show voltages correctly. Just use Afterburner and you'll be fine. I'm on air and benching at 1600 core with this bios and my temps don't go over 69c.
> 
> 
> 
> so the stock ln2 and oc bios do not allot voltages over 1.212? have to install bios?
Click to expand...

none of the kepler bios will pull over 1.212v


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> none of the kepler bios will pull over 1.212v


im on maxwell


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> none of the kepler bios will pull over 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> im on maxwell
Click to expand...

lol i was talking about my kepler issue and how 900 series can.


----------



## twiz0r0r

For those of you with 780s on water how much voltage should I push? I've been too scared to use a DMM on teh card without the probe it....and my probe it has arrived!


----------



## Urobulus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baileya1c*
> 
> That bios will do 1.3 when you put the slider all the way. It'll show +100, which is 1.3 or +100 over default. For some reason these card don't show voltages correctly. Just use Afterburner and you'll be fine. I'm on air and benching at 1600 core with this bios and my temps don't go over 69c.


Sorry but it is not working at all regarding 980s Classified: that BIOS is pushing my core to 1556MHz stock and even by pushing the voltage +100 in MSI like you said I'm not even stable by downclocking it at 1500 in a benchmark, which is not even better than my 1475 STABLE on my stock BIOS...

And I suspect that this BIOS you linked is just a stock BIOS from another brand or config since the ''serial'' in GPU-Z is almost the same as the default one: you score a high clock on your card because you have a good overclock, not because of that ''custom'' BIOS (that's just my opinion).

So yeah it really sucks but I give up: seems like that after all those months there is still not a good and stable Classified BIOS out there that actually allows us to modify voltage and get better clocks like we could with the 780s...

Thanks for the help though, *I really appreciate trust me*, but I'm not going to waste any more hours on that: it's not working as far as I'm concerned and the stock BIOS is the only thing that is actually reliable it seems with 980s Classified.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> For those of you with 780s on water how much voltage should I push? I've been too scared to use a DMM on teh card without the probe it....and my probe it has arrived!


max use 1.4v unless the watercooling is superb then party at 1.46v with me.


----------



## Magras67

Urobulus

The classified gtx 980 "3988" has one bios different from "2988".
She is not compatible with the classxx.rom, it is thus normal that you is had crash.
You did not fail are you flash.

You is not the only one has to be to block has 1.212v I spoke has a friend of kingpincooling.com and he also is to stick has 1.212v.
I begin has to lose patience, nobody not work on a compatible tool?


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magras67*
> 
> Urobulus
> 
> The classified gtx 980 "3988" has one bios different from "2988".
> She is not compatible with the classxx.rom, it is thus normal that you is had crash.
> You did not fail are you flash.
> 
> You is not the only one has to be to block has 1.212v I spoke has a friend of kingpincooling.com and he also is to stick has 1.212v.
> I begin has to lose patience, nobody not work on a compatible tool?


I have tested the Classy Controller with a 2988 measuring voltage with a DMM through my Probe-It. The Classy controller does set the voltages, you just cant monitor it using GPUZ or any software. This has been stated a million times already, I wish people would read atleast a few pages back...


----------



## itgprk

I have a problem with my 780 classified .. is it suitable to post it here ?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> I have a problem with my 780 classified .. is it satiable to post it here ?


Absolutely!


----------



## tyvar1

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Classified K|NGP|N Edition!
Final specs released:

1304 MHz Base Clock
1418 MHz Boost Clock
167GT/s Texture Fill Rate


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Classified K|NGP|N Edition!
> Final specs released:
> 
> 1304 MHz Base Clock
> 1418 MHz Boost Clock
> 167GT/s Texture Fill Rate


man I am so excited. These next 2 weeks are going to go by so slow. But it gives me time to get everything ready.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> man I am so excited. These next 2 weeks are going to go by so slow. But it gives me time to get everything ready.


right! Give us 19 Feb today!

Everything ready? Tell us your plan!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> right! Give us 19 Feb today!
> 
> Everything ready? Tell us your plan!


well nothing special. I am in the process of binning a couple 5960x's, got some new 3300 ram coming and sold my rve for the x99 champion which should be here in a couple days. I am also trying to find a third dewar and then I will get them filled and have everything ready waiting for the card.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> well nothing special. I am in the process of binning a couple 5960x's, got some new 3300 ram coming and sold my rve for the x99 champion which should be here in a couple days. I am also trying to find a third dewar and then I will get them filled and have everything ready waiting for the card.


and that's nothing special for you? Lucky you man


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> I have tested the Classy Controller with a 2988 measuring voltage with a DMM through my Probe-It. The Classy controller does set the voltages, you just cant monitor it using GPUZ or any software. This has been stated a million times already, I wish people would read atleast a few pages back...


Been reading this thread for little while now since I returned my 970s and I've been really confused, why would a Classified exist if the Classified tool itself doesn't work. So I assume it works just like it did back with the 780 Classy right?

You can raise volts to 1.3v via Precision but anything more, use the Classy tool - and to see actual voltage, use DMM?

Reason I asked there was a fairly "cheap" Classy being sold locally that would've saved me heaps but it's now gone, didn't want to bite because of all the weirdness being stated here.


----------



## SolarNova

The 780 Classified does NOT go to 1.3v via Precision, I know iv tried, it only goes to 1.2v


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> The 780 Classified does NOT go to 1.3v via Precision, I know iv tried, it only goes to 1.2v


You can by using the Classified voltage tool.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> I have tested the Classy Controller with a 2988 measuring voltage with a DMM through my Probe-It. The Classy controller does set the voltages, you just cant monitor it using GPUZ or any software. This has been stated a million times already, I wish people would read atleast a few pages back...


Get a Digital Multi Meter and connect probes to the card - they are clearly marked .... as stated in the quote above SOFTWARE does NOT read the voltages properly .... My Zotac 980 AMP! Extremes are the same way and I thought it was the OC+ bs they added but it's not!

SS


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> I have tested the Classy Controller with a 2988 measuring voltage with a DMM through my Probe-It. The Classy controller does set the voltages, you just cant monitor it using GPUZ or any software. This has been stated a million times already, I wish people would read atleast a few pages back...
> 
> 
> 
> Been reading this thread for little while now since I returned my 970s and I've been really confused, why would a Classified exist if the Classified tool itself doesn't work. So I assume it works just like it did back with the 780 Classy right?
> 
> You can raise volts to 1.3v via Precision but anything more, use the Classy tool - and to see actual voltage, use DMM?
> 
> Reason I asked there was a fairly "cheap" Classy being sold locally that would've saved me heaps but it's now gone, didn't want to bite because of all the weirdness being stated here.
Click to expand...

you have been around long enough to know it works lol.


----------



## itgprk

Hello,

I have a 780 classified, and I'm happy with this card ..

The problem that, the card started to show temporary freezes during the games.

This is my thread about it, there are pictures where I opened the card and tried to clean it with tooth brush ..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1535543/dust-problem

It worked for a while and the problem got back ..


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you have been around long enough to know it works lol.


That's why I've been scratching my head here.. didn't want to take the jump just on assumptions though.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you have been around long enough to know it works lol.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I've been scratching my head here.. didn't want to take the jump just on assumptions though.
Click to expand...

I think the other guys were having a issue with 900 series.


----------



## DuraN1

The Classy tool works for 780, 780Ti, 780Ti KPE, 980 Classy. The problem is PEBKAC and not reading a thread before posting









Classy tool works, software reading voltage does not


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> The Classy tool works for 780, 780Ti, 780Ti KPE, 980 Classy. The problem is PEBKAC and not reading a thread before posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classy tool works, software reading voltage does not


lol i knew we had it right.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i knew we had it right.












EVGA should just ship them all with Probe-It tbh. I got two of them when I bought the KPE's, very handy.


----------



## Urobulus

Alright so regarding the Classified Voltage tool will it also work to up the voltage on a 980 STOCK Bios?

Also If I'm watercooling is it safe to bump the voltage to 1.3v? What is the actual safe max voltage for a 980 Classified? I know someone earlier said it's safe to go up to 1.4v or a bit more but I want to double check and make sure before I do anything on my side: 1.4v seems friggin' high compared to the default 1.212v the cards are set at, including the 780s 2 years ago...


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Urobulus*
> 
> Alright so regarding the Classified Voltage tool will it also work to up the voltage on a 980 STOCK Bios?
> 
> Also If I'm watercooling is it safe to bump the voltage to 1.3v? What is the actual safe max voltage for a 980 Classified? I know someone earlier said it's safe to go up to 1.4v or a bit more but I want to double check and make sure before I do anything on my side: 1.4v seems friggin' high compared to the default 1.212v the cards are set at, including the 780s 2 years ago...


You can set the voltage on any BIOS with the Classy Controller. But you'll throttle for anything over 1.3v using the stock ones on most cards. From my experience and other peoples theres not much point in going over 1.3-1.32v ish on air. Temps will stop you unless you have really really low ambient. That being said, you won't fry the card. It'll shut down/throttle before you kill it (usually







)


----------



## Urobulus

Well the extra voltage over 1.212v would be appreciated: the max stable clocks I could go on the stock BIOS is 1475/7800: I would like to have something in the 1550/8000 range so 1.25v-1.3v could probably get me there...

I know it's not that much of an increase versus what I currently have stable-wise but it's my OCD that wants to see (and reach) those numbers...


----------



## jiccman1965

I have had some issue I have a new 3988 GTX 980 classified. I have tried the LN2 bios from the kingpin forum also followed all the direction. The card will boot no issue in safe mode but after I load the drivers in normal mode it come up for 1 or 2 seconds the display drive fail and screen blanks in and out. Also I flashed the OC bios with the Ln2 bios, it took just fine, but when I tried to flask it back it said the version of flash was old. so I got the newest flash and it will not see the card with the ln2 bios. (HELP).


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jiccman1965*
> 
> I have had some issue I have a new 3988 GTX 980 classified. I have tried the LN2 bios from the kingpin forum also followed all the direction. The card will boot no issue in safe mode but after I load the drivers in normal mode it come up for 1 or 2 seconds the display drive fail and screen blanks in and out. Also I flashed the OC bios with the Ln2 bios, it took just fine, but when I tried to flask it back it said the version of flash was old. so I got the newest flash and it will not see the card with the ln2 bios. (HELP).


Tried removing your nV drivers in safe mode + DDU, removed Afterburner/PrecisionX and deleted their remaining folders? Boots in safe mode, but not in normal boot = software issue most likely.


----------



## itgprk

Hello,

This is my issue http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/15110#post_23527130

Any idea !!

Where are the experts ?? com'on people !!

Any help is appreciated in the world of gaming


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> This is my issue http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/15110#post_23527130
> 
> Any idea !!
> 
> Where are the experts ?? com'on people !!
> 
> Any help is appreciated in the world of gaming


i think you should provide more information and any troubleshooting effort you've done so far. You wouldn't want us to ask the same things you already did







But I'm going to ask you nonetheless

Have you re-installed the drivers yet (clean up via DDU then re-install) ?


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Classified K|NGP|N Edition!
> Final specs released:
> 
> 1304 MHz Base Clock
> 1418 MHz Boost Clock
> 167GT/s Texture Fill Rate


one week to go!


----------



## carlhil2

Just got my loot from the Egg on my returned Classy's, if I don't hear nothing on the Titan X in the next couple of weeks, 2 K|NGP|N Editions it will be..one Titan X ain't messing with that..


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Just got my loot from the Egg on my returned Classy's, if I don't hear nothing on the Titan X in the next couple of weeks, 2 K|NGP|N Editions it will be..


seems Titan x will be released Q2 and maybe be a quadro card :/


----------



## Orthello

I knew nvidia was going to milk people dry over the GM200 .. so Titan X at a possible rumoured $1350 usd , then possibly a cut down version for the general market depending on how hard the 390x pushes them. Custom versions around end of year for GM200 ? not great if you are waiting ..


----------



## carlhil2

If it's labeled "Titan X", I am sure that it will be a GTX gpu......


----------



## jiccman1965

Yes I have done all that you listed many times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> Tried removing your nV drivers in safe mode + DDU, removed Afterburner/PrecisionX and deleted their remaining folders? Boots in safe mode, but not in normal boot = software issue most likely.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> and that's nothing special for you? Lucky you man


oh know, it is. That's why I am so excited. I just thought maybe to other people it wouldn't be so I down played it. Believe me, when I am done I will have $1 in my bank account.

it was so funny last night I grabbed a 5960x from microcenter and I am walking out to my car thinking how dumb I am that my new chip is worth more than my car. I make so many sacrifices to buy the things I do. A lot of overtime also.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> and that's nothing special for you? Lucky you man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh know, it is. That's why I am so excited. I just thought maybe to other people it wouldn't be so I down played it. Believe me, when I am done I will have $1 in my bank account.
> 
> it was so funny last night I grabbed a 5960x from microcenter and I am walking out to my car thinking how dumb I am that my new chip is worth more than my car. I make so many sacrifices to buy the things I do. A lot of overtime also.
Click to expand...

haha I see! I would be super excited!









About the expensive hardware, I know the feeling! I will update my rig in the end of February, everything is so expensive :/ but it is worth it!


----------



## 1M4TO

hello, i have a 980 classified R1 (2988KR), can i use the bios on first page?
If so, are there some info on using it properly?
thanks


----------



## itgprk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i think you should provide more information and any troubleshooting effort you've done so far. You wouldn't want us to ask the same things you already did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm going to ask you nonetheless
> 
> Have you re-installed the drivers yet (clean up via DDU then re-install) ?


I think I can't completely remove it because I only have DVI monitor.

I believe overwrite is OK.


----------



## jiccman1965

Looking for OC and LN2 bios for 980 class 3988.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> hello, i have a 980 classified R1 (2988KR), can i use the bios on first page?
> If so, are there some info on using it properly?
> thanks


actually this is the first classy I haven't had and I haven't been able to add much info to the OP. I can grab the bios's from the kingpin cooling forums and add them here. Once my 980 kingpin arrives I will add a ton of info to the OP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jiccman1965*
> 
> Looking for OC and LN2 bios for 980 class 3988.


If someone can post them here I will add them to the front page.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> hello, i have a 980 classified R1 (2988KR), can i use the bios on first page?
> If so, are there some info on using it properly?
> thanks


There are some bios's and tools here. if you need help let me know.

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2977


----------



## valkyrie743

hey. I'm very confused with a few things with my 980 Classy. (i have part number 04G-P4-3988-KR (new revision) and i use msi afterburner. i started doing some overclocking and thought i was doing good. had +130 on the core, and everything seemed stable after a few 3dmark runs and playing some dying light but then recently started to get driver crashes randomly in dying light or battlefield 4. so lowered the overclock to +100 on the core and seemed to be fine, until it crashed again. I thought well ill add a little voltage being that even at stock speeds my gpu is capping at the max 1.212V. well adding vcore does not seem to change within msi afterburner. downloaded precision X. didnt work still stuck at 1.212. downloaded the classified voltage tool. set it to 1.27. and for some reason while doing stress test with heaven benchmark. if i set the voltage over 1.212 with the classified tool. the voltage drops below 1.212? whats the heck is going on ?? tried this on the normal and OC bios. (have not touched LN2 bios

do i need to flash a custom bios to unlock voltage ? (memory is at stock clocks.)


----------



## DuraN1

As stated earlier in this thread, software can't monitor the voltage set with Classy Controller, but the Controller does set voltages:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/15090#post_23523700


----------



## 1M4TO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> There are some bios's and tools here. if you need help let me know.
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2977


thank you!


----------



## deskiller

does anybody know of a USA seller that still sells the 780 classified backplate?

google and ebay no results.

I really need one for one my cards.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itgprk*
> 
> I think I can't completely remove it because I only have DVI monitor.
> 
> I believe overwrite is OK.


driver removal/clean-up is just a software, doesn't matter what monitor you have.

You can download it here: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html

sometimes regular uninstall / overwrite works, but if you're having problems, it's worth to do clean-up first to rule out any possible driver issues.


----------



## ozzy1925

i think long wait is over for 980 classy users:
https://www.facebook.com/EKWaterBlocks/photos/a.279856092068429.76142.182927101761329/808314309222602/?type=1&theater


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> max use 1.4v unless the watercooling is superb then party at 1.46v with me.


my watercooling is pretty good I'd say...currently running 1.26v (unconfirmed with DMM) @ 1280 and my temps are at 52-54 degrees while folding.

I will be going at this tomorrow


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> max use 1.4v unless the watercooling is superb then party at 1.46v with me.
> 
> 
> 
> my watercooling is pretty good I'd say...currently running 1.26v (unconfirmed with DMM) @ 1280 and my temps are at 52-54 degrees while folding.
> 
> I will be going at this tomorrow
Click to expand...

sweet let me see that powaaahhhh


----------



## Mydog

@strong island 1

Time to add the 980 KPE in first post?

Some info to be found here: http://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3162


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @strong island 1
> 
> Time to add the 980 KPE in first post?
> 
> Some info to be found here: http://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3162


yes I am definitely going to update it tonight. I want to reopen the owner's list also. My card will be here monday. I wish I could update the thread name to include kingpin but I like that all the classy owner's can come here.


----------



## strong island 1

I changed the title of the thread to "Official EVGA Classified & K|NGP|N Owner's Thread". It has a nice ring. The K|NGP|N Edition is a big part of the classified family now. If anyone has any different suggestions or doesn't like it please let me know.

I am also going to make 2 owner's list's. One for the Kingpin Editions and One for the Classified Editions. Please start submitting gpuz validations again and I will start updating the owner's list again. Thanks guys for still following the thread.


----------



## Kimir

Great!


----------



## djthrottleboi

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=3kn8a 780ti K|NGP|N since i didn't do it before


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deskiller*
> 
> does anybody know of a USA seller that still sells the 780 classified backplate?
> 
> google and ebay no results.
> 
> I really need one for one my cards.


Which one are you looking for. EK still has some.

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-backplates/nvidia-geforce-series/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-backplate-black-rev-2-0.html

ppcs also has an ek one. I can't find any of the evga ones.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-nickel-19172.html


----------



## djthrottleboi

frozencpu had all the goodies. too bad they are up to something as thats a store frequented much.


----------



## hwoverclkd

@strong island 1
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=747ue [780 Ti Classified]

thought i already did but apparently not. thx


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I changed the title of the thread to "Official EVGA Classified & K|NGP|N Owner's Thread". It has a nice ring. The K|NGP|N Edition is a big part of the classified family now. If anyone has any different suggestions or doesn't like it please let me know.
> 
> I am also going to make 2 owner's list's. One for the Kingpin Editions and One for the Classified Editions. Please start submitting gpuz validations again and I will start updating the owner's list again. Thanks guys for still following the thread.


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=c79gh


is that what you're looking for?

and thanks for the work/effort


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I changed the title of the thread to "Official EVGA Classified & K|NGP|N Owner's Thread". It has a nice ring. The K|NGP|N Edition is a big part of the classified family now. If anyone has any different suggestions or doesn't like it please let me know.
> 
> I am also going to make 2 owner's list's. One for the Kingpin Editions and One for the Classified Editions. Please start submitting gpuz validations again and I will start updating the owner's list again. Thanks guys for still following the thread.


awesome! I will get my card on Monday. Will post validation then


----------



## strong island 1

Ok I added a separate Kingpin owner's list for the 980 and 780 ti kingpins in the OP. I added the new bios and evbot firmware for the 980 kingpin. I also changed the signature to match the new name. Hopefully someone can help me do a much better sig. This thread is still for all Classified's but I thought it would be cool to have the Kingpin Editions more involved.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=3kn8a 780ti K|NGP|N since i didn't do it before


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> @strong island 1
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=747ue [780 Ti Classified]
> 
> thought i already did but apparently not. thx


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=c79gh
> 
> 
> is that what you're looking for?
> 
> and thanks for the work/effort


yes that's it, will get you guys added.


----------



## malarapvp

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=3bzm5 Heres my 980 kingpin validation. Looks like Ill prob need to wait for a new NVflash and Overvoltage tool before I can make it scream


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malarapvp*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=3bzm5 Heres my 980 kingpin validation. Looks like Ill prob need to wait for a new NVflash and Overvoltage tool before I can make it scream


so the 980 classified overvoltage tool doesn't work in the KPE? And why wait for a new NVFlash?


----------



## malarapvp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> so the 980 classified overvoltage tool doesn't work in the KPE? And why wait for a new NVFlash?


Nvflash isnt detecting the Kingpin, and no the classified voltage tool doesnt appear to be working for it either version 2.0.6


----------



## malarapvp

Actually I found an NVFLASH that worked.

Voltage tool however is gonna need a new one


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malarapvp*
> 
> Actually I found an NVFLASH that worked.
> 
> Voltage tool however is gonna need a new one


aah okey!







can you give a link?


----------



## malarapvp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> aah okey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you give a link?


http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2457/nvflash-5-206-0-1-for-windows/ Here you are.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malarapvp*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2457/nvflash-5-206-0-1-for-windows/ Here you are.


Cool thanks


----------



## AndreTM

I've my 980 KPE at home and I can't wait to install it!








What is the maximum overboost voltage that is possible to set in this baby? I noticed that there are few switches on the top of the card, apparently like the 780Ti KPE, so +25mV switches are still present? Can you confirm me this please?









Thanks guys!


----------



## malarapvp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> I've my 980 KPE at home and I can't wait to install it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the maximum overboost voltage that is possible to set in this baby? I noticed that there are few switches on the top of the card, apparently like the 780Ti KPE, so +25mV switches are still present? Can you confirm me this please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!


Out of the box youll get +50 from the back switches and +37 in precision. So plus 87mv total. So unless you have evbot or a new overvolt tool comes out this card will be starving


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malarapvp*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2457/nvflash-5-206-0-1-for-windows/ Here you are.


cool, thanks for that. I can add it to the OP. I haven't gotten mine yet so I wasn't sure which version to use.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=3kn8a 780ti K|NGP|N since i didn't do it before


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> @strong island 1
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=747ue [780 Ti Classified]
> 
> thought i already did but apparently not. thx


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=c79gh
> 
> 
> is that what you're looking for?
> 
> and thanks for the work/effort


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malarapvp*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=3bzm5 Heres my 980 kingpin validation. Looks like Ill prob need to wait for a new NVflash and Overvoltage tool before I can make it scream


ok I added you guys, thanks, also let me know what type of cooling you plan on using so I can update it. I also added nvflash to the OP.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=3kn8a 780ti K|NGP|N since i didn't do it before
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> @strong island 1
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=747ue [780 Ti Classified]
> 
> thought i already did but apparently not. thx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=c79gh
> 
> 
> is that what you're looking for?
> 
> and thanks for the work/effort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malarapvp*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=3bzm5 Heres my 980 kingpin validation. Looks like Ill prob need to wait for a new NVflash and Overvoltage tool before I can make it scream
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok I added you guys, thanks, also let me know what type of cooling you plan on using so I can update it. I also added nvflash to the OP.
Click to expand...

thank you and i'm watercooled so far. btw thats not my full oc as i underclocked since i'm not benching or gaming. so may revalidate to show normal clocks


----------



## Kimir

It's here!!


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's here!!


post some oc results?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ok I added you guys, thanks, also let me know what type of cooling you plan on using so I can update it. I also added nvflash to the OP.


i'll be sticking w/stock air.







the antec three hundred and two is a nice "budget" case and all but isn't exactly WC friendly (even with the rubber grommets on top).


----------



## Mydog

Anyone knows if the EK blocks for the regular 980 Classified will fit on the KPE ?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Anyone knows if the EK blocks for the regular 980 Classified will fit on the KPE ?


Jacob said no and that a separate 980 kpe block is in the works.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Jacob said no and that a separate 980 kpe block is in the works.


OK, just wondering if I should buy a block for my regular classy or just sell it as my two KPE arrives on Monday


----------



## ssiperko

How do I get get included in the EVGA Classified & K|NGP|N Owner's Club?

Both of mine will be here Monday.

SS


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> OK, just wondering if I should buy a block for my regular classy or just sell it as my two KPE arrives on Monday


I would just sell it and enjoy the kpe's with extra money in your pocket. They are still worth a lot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> How do I get get included in the EVGA Classified & K|NGP|N Owner's Club?
> 
> Both of mine will be here Monday.
> 
> SS


You just have to post a gpuz validation link once you install the card.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'll be sticking w/stock air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the antec three hundred and two is a nice "budget" case and all but isn't exactly WC friendly (even with the rubber grommets on top).


I hear ya .... I'm torn as my 750D will "work" for a decent loop but decent doesn't seem worthy.










SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I would just sell it and enjoy the kpe's with extra money in your pocket. They are still worth a lot.
> You just have to post a gpuz validation link once you install the card.


Will do!
A screen shot then correct?

Do I need one for each card or will one in SLI work?

SS


----------



## malarapvp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> post some oc results?


 Here some of mine. XOC bios. Bout as far as i can push before driver crashes. Gonna need more juice. But the memory clocks and temps are insane. I mean 8200Mhz memory clock on that bad boy and 55C under load!!!! Just insane so far.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I hear ya .... I'm torn as my 750D will "work" for a decent loop but decent doesn't seem worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS



















Stacking radds here by the window , no case


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Will do!
> A screen shot then correct?
> 
> Do I need one for each card or will one in SLI work?
> 
> SS


when you hit validate it takes you to a web page and you can just post that link here. I really haven't specified on the owner's list whether people are running more than one card. Maybe I can change it up. But for right now one in sli will work.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malarapvp*
> 
> Here some of mine. XOC bios. Bout as far as i can push before driver crashes. Gonna need more juice. But the memory clocks and temps are insane. I mean 8200Mhz memory clock on that bad boy and 55C under load!!!! Just insane so far.


holy ****! This card is truly amazing! Let's hope classy voltage tool will be updates for KPE!


----------



## ssiperko

What are ya'll seeing for ASIC so far?

SS


----------



## Kimir

I might as well put my gpu-z validation for my 780 Ti KPE sli while they are still in the rig.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=8pcwr


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I might as well put my gpu-z validation for my 780 Ti KPE sli while they are still in the rig.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=8pcwr


i will need a second one. friend discount oh say maybe free?


----------



## Gunslinger.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=6uxyz

http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/015_zpsvstzlncn.jpg.html


----------



## Guinibee

hey guys! I just got 2x980 Classifieds...upgrade from 2x970 FTW+s. I do love them, they are silky smooth. I got a nice sale off newegg...was only $640 each...and honestly I just wanted to get away from the 970 4gb controversy and I love the Classies. I do sort of wish I could have gotten the kingpin edition, but for $750 vs $640...I figured classy is good enough.

Quick question though for all you classy owners...I can't get a really strong OC out of mine and I'm not sure why. My temps are fine...usually in the 50s during Firestrike Extreme. I'm only reaching around 1530mhz core and 7800mhz memory without adding to the voltage or power limit. Reason I didn't add to those is because I wanted to see how the 980 OC compares to the OC I got on the 970s and well...I could actually get a touch higher on those; about 1540 core/8000 memory. I didn't touch volts or power limit on the 970 either.

I was wondering if these are normal OC numbers on air without touching volts and/or power limit and what I should do to get higher numbers? I didn't try the "OC" on the bios switch yet, that's my next objective...but what does that do exactly? I heard it only messes with the fan curve, but I already crank the fans to 50% when I'm benching. Does it increase the TDP or anything else?

Asic #s are 66 and 77 for the cards...if that matters.

Thanks for any response...I didn't want to bring down the kingpin fun on this thread, but it looked like a good place to ask this question.


----------



## error-id10t

Classy is just a card if you're not going to raise stuff on it, well maybe slightly "binned" but nothing magical, so do yourself a favour and flick the switches / up the volts and let it be itself.


----------



## tyvar1

@strong island 1 you should move all the KPE owners from the classified owner list to the new KPE owner list


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=6uxyz
> 
> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/015_zpsvstzlncn.jpg.html


wow that is an amazing sight, good luck with your cards
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> @strong island 1 you should move all the KPE owners from the classified owner list to the new KPE owner list


yes i will do that. i have the weekend off so i am going to fix everything up.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow that is an amazing sight, good luck with your cards
> yes i will do that. i have the weekend off so i am going to fix everything up.


cool!


----------



## Guinibee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Classy is just a card if you're not going to raise stuff on it, well maybe slightly "binned" but nothing magical, so do yourself a favour and flick the switches / up the volts and let it be itself.


OK that's what I figured, I just wanted someone else's opinion... Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

you know i looked at that kingpin list and i love being up top and all but i feel wierd having kingpin and stock cooling on the same line rofl. (i'm water cooled.)


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well I haven't found the form , but here's a cpl of pics...







FF


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Well I haven't found the form , but here's a cpl of pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF


can people stop!







give me Monday already


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=6uxyz
> 
> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/015_zpsvstzlncn.jpg.html


that's crazy... beautiful, but crazy!
2 PSUs or 3


----------



## gdubc

I know it was mentioned a while back but I can't seem to find the info, but what I am looking for is how much power draw I can expect from the 780ti classified pushed to the limit on water? Can't remember exactly but I remember that 1200w psu wouldn't be enough for 4930k oc and a pair of the 780ti classies.


----------



## Kimir

And my 980 KPE is on, benching at full stock on OC bios with fan at 100% as I'm writing this on my phone.
I'll be back in a few...


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> And my 980 KPE is on, benching at full stock on OC bios with fan at 100% as I'm writing this on my phone.
> I'll be back in a few...


looking forward to see the results







are you going to flash XOC Bios on the OC bios and let the normal bios stay stock? For me I think that would be the best







and also back up the stock OC bios before


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> looking forward to see the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you going to flash XOC Bios on the OC bios and let the normal bios stay stock? For me I think that would be the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also back up the stock OC bios before


3d11 and firestrike done, will do some valley/heaven next.
For now I'll stick to the stock bioses, I'll try them all. I'm on air anyway, so I doubt the XOC bios will help me at all.
I'm thinking on getting an uni block but can I keep the cooling plate with it (I'm thinking the ek hwbot edition would look cool with the shiny plate).


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 3d11 and firestrike done, will do some valley/heaven next.
> For now I'll stick to the stock bioses, I'll try them all. I'm on air anyway, so I doubt the XOC bios will help me at all.
> I'm thinking on getting an uni block but can I keep the cooling plate with it (I'm thinking the ek hwbot edition would look cool with the shiny plate).


cool!









I will also go all in air. So you would recommend me to stay stock? And If so, should I go with normal or OC bios? The fan curves is higher on the OC right?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also go all in air. So you would recommend me to stay stock? And If so, should I go with normal or OC bios? The fan curves is higher on the OC right?


I've no idea about the fan curse lol
I'm put it on, play a little with the light modes, fan 100% and started 3D11


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I've no idea about the fan curse lol
> I'm put it on, play a little with the light modes, fan 100% and started 3D11


I see!








Well then I think I will stay stock on OC bios. Should I switch to OC bios before putting the card inside the computer? Or do I need to do it when the card have power?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> I see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then I think I will stay stock on OC bios. Should I switch to OC bios before putting the card inside the computer? Or do I need to do it when the card have power?


try the latter and let us know how it goes







ideally, you should switch the bios when the device is powered down.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's crazy... beautiful, but crazy!
> 2 PSUs or 3


3 PSU's

2x EVGA NEX 1500's on the GPU's
1x EVGA 1300W G2 on the board.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> try the latter and let us know how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ideally, you should switch the bios when the device is powered down.


so connect the card to the motherboard and switch to OC bios before turning the computer on?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> so connect the card to the motherboard and switch to OC bios before turning the computer on?


Yes, you can however use the switch on windows if you happen to have a corrupted bios to re-flash it.
Like ln2 bios won't boot, start on normal/oc bios, when in windows switch to ln2 one and nvflash on it.

I'm now OCing the card, will put screenshots of my scores later.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yes, you can however use the switch on windows if you happen to have a corrupted bios to re-flash it.
> Like ln2 bios won't boot, start on normal/oc bios, when in windows switch to ln2 one and nvflash on it.
> 
> I'm now OCing the card, will put screenshots of my scores later.


okey thanks!









Will you use the +25mV switches? Sorry for so many questions haha


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> okey thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you use the +25mV switches? Sorry for so many questions haha


I don't think I'll have to use them. I do use them on my 780Ti KPE, it's good for "set and forget" daily OC.
Not really recommended on air tho.
I haven't even touch the voltage on precision X. My DMM report max voltage of 1.195v right now


----------



## Kimir

Ok, let's post some result before I go to bed (1h30am here)

Initial testing all stock voltage and frequencies, fan 100%. Core boosting automatically to 1442Mhz, temperature seen max 50°c


Spoiler: Benchmarks results at stock



3D11 Performance

3D11 Extreme

FS

FSE

FSU

Valley

Heaven




And now with some OC, no added voltage at all, 1.195v maximum reported at DMM.


Spoiler: benchmark result OC!



3D11 performance
Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1553/2000 --- P20297
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9466513

3D11 Extreme
Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1553/2000 --- X7851
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9466492

Firestrike
Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1553/2000 --- 14884
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4137080

Firestrike Extreme
Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1553/2000 --- 7342
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4137103

Firestrike Ultra
Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1553/2000 --- 3953
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4137131




Now after trying a little bit more OC on the memory
Firestrike
Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1553/2100 --- 15114
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4137342

Firestrike Exteme
Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1553/2100 --- 7560
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4137377

Firestrike Ultra
Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1553/2100 --- 4014
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4137405


Yeah I used the format for "top 30" listing, in case I can't do better I'll copy paste those into the appropriate thread later lol.

Evbot firmware, those are the option available:
*NVVDD*
0.8v to 1.85v
*NVVDD Vdroop*
Enable, Disable
*NVOCP*
Enable, Disable
*NVOC Mode*
Normal, Extreme
*NVPWM*
750.1KHz to 1333.5KHz (default 1000.2KHz)
*FBVDD*
1.5v to 2.1v (default 1.395v, that's odd)
*PEXVDD*
1.004v to 1.361v (default 1.004v)
*1VPVDD*
1.0v to 1.3v (default 1v)
*VIDVDD*
1.055v to 1.5v (default 1.055v)
*3.3VDD*
3.007v to 3.6v (default 3.45v)

Tomorrow I'll check the other bios (normal and stock LN2, save them all) then flash with the XOC one and add some Catzilla to the party!

...If I'm not off riding my new car


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Ok, let's post some result before I go to bed (1h30am here)
> 
> Initial testing all stock voltage and frequencies, fan 100%. Core boosting automatically to 1442Mhz, temperature seen max 50°c
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Benchmarks results at stock
> 
> 
> 
> 3D11 Performance
> 
> 3D11 Extreme
> 
> FS
> 
> FSE
> 
> FSU
> 
> Valley
> 
> Heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now with some OC, no added voltage at all, 1.195v maximum reported at DMM.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: benchmark result OC!
> 
> 
> 
> 3D11 performance
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1553/2000 --- P20297
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9466513
> 
> 3D11 Extreme
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1553/2000 --- X7851
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9466492
> 
> Firestrike
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1553/2000 --- 14884
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4137080
> 
> Firestrike Extreme
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1553/2000 --- 7342
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4137103
> 
> Firestrike Ultra
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1553/2000 --- 3953
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4137131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now after trying a little bit more OC on the memory
> Firestrike
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1553/2100 --- 15114
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4137342
> 
> Firestrike Exteme
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1553/2100 --- 7560
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4137377
> 
> Firestrike Ultra
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1553/2100 --- 4014
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4137405
> 
> 
> Yeah I used the format for "top 30" listing, in case I can't do better I'll copy paste those into the appropriate thread later lol.
> 
> Evbot firmware, those are the option available:
> *NVVDD*
> 0.8v to 1.85v
> *NVVDD Vdroop*
> Enable, Disable
> *NVOCP*
> Enable, Disable
> *NVOC Mode*
> Normal, Extreme
> *NVPWM*
> 750.1KHz to 1333.5KHz (default 1000.2KHz)
> *FBVDD*
> 1.5v to 2.1v (default 1.395v, that's odd)
> *PEXVDD*
> 1.004v to 1.361v (default 1.004v)
> *1VPVDD*
> 1.0v to 1.3v (default 1v)
> *VIDVDD*
> 1.055v to 1.5v (default 1.055v)
> *3.3VDD*
> 3.007v to 3.6v (default 3.45v)
> 
> Tomorrow I'll check the other bios (normal and stock LN2, save them all) then flash with the XOC one and add some Catzilla to the party!
> 
> ...If I'm not off riding my new car


nice work, thanks, how does the memory seem to you guys. i cant wait until monday, i am so excited. those evbot options look nice. i hope pexvdd is the same as pll voltage on the asus cards. high pll was key for me on ln2 with the strix. went to 1.3v and it completely removed the cold bug. hoping this card is the same


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> nice work, thanks, how does the memory seem to you guys. i cant wait until monday, i am so excited. those evbot options look nice. i hope pexvdd is the same as pll voltage on the asus cards. high pll was key for me on ln2 with the strix. went to 1.3v and it completely removed the cold bug. hoping this card is the same


I'm new to the 900 series but the memory seems to hold well at 2100Mhz without any voltage added. Haven't tried 2200Mhz yet.
Much better than what the 780Ti KPE could do, new samsung ram are good!

Edit: 2100 seems the max I can do as is, on air and without voltage increase.
Tried 2150, firestrike was a rainbow full of flicker, no better score either.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Ok, let's post some result before I go to bed (1h30am here)
> 
> Initial testing all stock voltage and frequencies, fan 100%. Core boosting automatically to 1442Mhz, temperature seen max 50°c
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Benchmarks results at stock
> 
> 
> 
> 3D11 Performance
> 
> 3D11 Extreme
> 
> FS
> 
> FSE
> 
> FSU
> 
> Valley
> 
> Heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now with some OC, no added voltage at all, 1.195v maximum reported at DMM.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: benchmark result OC!
> 
> 
> 
> 3D11 performance
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1553/2000 --- P20297
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9466513
> 
> 3D11 Extreme
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1553/2000 --- X7851
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9466492
> 
> Firestrike
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1553/2000 --- 14884
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4137080
> 
> Firestrike Extreme
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1553/2000 --- 7342
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4137103
> 
> Firestrike Ultra
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1553/2000 --- 3953
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4137131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now after trying a little bit more OC on the memory
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1553/2100 --- 15114
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4137342
> 
> Firestrike Exteme
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1553/2100 --- 7560
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4137377
> 
> Firestrike Ultra
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1553/2100 --- 4014
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4137405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I used the format for "top 30" listing, in case I can't do better I'll copy paste those into the appropriate thread later lol.
> 
> Evbot firmware, those are the option available:
> *NVVDD*
> 0.8v to 1.85v
> *NVVDD Vdroop*
> Enable, Disable
> *NVOCP*
> Enable, Disable
> *NVOC Mode*
> Normal, Extreme
> *NVPWM*
> 750.1KHz to 1333.5KHz (default 1000.2KHz)
> *FBVDD*
> 1.5v to 2.1v (default 1.395v, that's odd)
> *PEXVDD*
> 1.004v to 1.361v (default 1.004v)
> *1VPVDD*
> 1.0v to 1.3v (default 1v)
> *VIDVDD*
> 1.055v to 1.5v (default 1.055v)
> *3.3VDD*
> 3.007v to 3.6v (default 3.45v)
> 
> Tomorrow I'll check the other bios (normal and stock LN2, save them all) then flash with the XOC one and add some Catzilla to the party!
> 
> ...If I'm not off riding my new car


thanks Kimir! great post!

VPVDD and VIDVDD? what are these?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks Kimir! great post!
> 
> VPVDD and VIDVDD? what are these?


Thanks.








I knew one would ask and I have no idea lol, should ask over kingpincooling forum.


----------



## ssiperko

Nice stuff.

I may have blown my wad prematurely .... lol

My AMP's best core is like 1544 boosted but my memory will run 2105 all day at stock fan speeds and no added voltages.

I'll be having some cold temps come Monday so up the windows will go and I'll try to get my 4770k to 5.0 and give um a rip.

SS


----------



## Baasha

Does the Classy tool (v2.0.6.0) work with the KingPin Classified?


----------



## Kimir

Ok, after extracting the 3 stock bioses, I haven't spend my time trying them all since they are all the same, except... fan profile.
Here are they, menthol shared them as well on the other thread if I recall correctly. This could be added in OP.

980KPE.zip 408k .zip file


So I've flashed the XOC bios onto the LN2 one and started benching again. So far it gave me better results at same clock. Fan 100% always.
Good stuff is even the xoc bios is recognized as K|NGP|N bios on futurmark








So I recommend flashing to this bios.

I started late today, so I've sticked to Futuremark bench that I love, catzilla and unigine will have to wait lol


Spoiler: Firestrike run at 1555/2100



Firestrike
Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE 1555/2100Mhz --- 15591
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4142529

Firestrike Extreme
Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE 1555/2100Mhz --- 7691
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4142464

Firestrike Ultra
Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE 1555/2100Mhz --- 4117
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4142498



---


Spoiler: 3D11 at 1555/2100



3D11 Perfomance
Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE 1555/2100Mhz --- P20969
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9469417

3D11 Extreme
Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE 1555/2100Mhz --- X8107
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9469456




And now playing with voltage switches to get better clock. Note that every single run past 1555Mhz was color flickering badly...
Temperature is holding me back big time here and voltage obviously does not help. (highest temp seen with 1.33v was 64°c, and that run didn't finished).
I could open the windows since it's freezing outside (5°c) but I'm good here sitting on my chair in my pajamas.









Firestrike Ultra
Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE 1585/2100Mhz --- 4148
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4142638

Firestrike Ultra
Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE 1595/2100Mhz --- 4163
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4142699


So voila, now I need water to tam this bad boy and keep it in the 40°c or lower.
My watercooling was able to keep 2x 780Ti KPE at 1.45v to 49°c, a single 980 KPE should be an issue and 1600+ will be easy as cake I believe.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Does the Classy tool (v2.0.6.0) work with the KingPin Classified?


The v2.0.5.0 doesn't, hmm let me dl that one, I thought I had this one..

I see that the v2.0.6.0 is missing in the OP, so here it is to be added.

Classified_v2.0.6.zip 846k .zip file


Oh and just tried it, it doesn't work on the 980 KPE.


----------



## gdubc

If they didn't include free shipping I wouldn't even be considering this

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/ol/B00JLU1YF0/ref=olp_tab_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## Nicklas0912

First time benchmark.

1518Mhz on Coren, 2100 on Memory.

Fire stirke Extreme. 

Do the Classfield tool v2.0.6 works to get it to 1.3mv ?

Would like to hit 1600Mhz on core.

is max 59c here.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> If they didn't include free shipping I wouldn't even be considering this
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/ol/B00JLU1YF0/ref=olp_tab_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


saw this listing the other day and tried adding two but the seller only has 1 ...lol...who in his right mind would but that?


----------



## looniam

for those that care - evga has the probe it in stock.

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000010

just went ahead and grabbed one for myself.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> 3 PSU's
> 
> 2x EVGA NEX 1500's on the GPU's
> 1x EVGA 1300W G2 on the board.


thanks. I was driving 3 780 KPEs with a 1500AXi, all was good until like 1.35V, higher and ..OCP. Had to hook in a 1200 watt to go any higher. I'm hoping the 980 KPE core is less of a "firebreather" than the 780 KPE.


----------



## Nicklas0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Ok, after extracting the 3 stock bioses, I haven't spend my time trying them all since they are all the same, except... fan profile.
> Here are they, menthol shared them as well on the other thread if I recall correctly. This could be added in OP.
> 
> 980KPE.zip 408k .zip file
> 
> 
> So I've flashed the XOC bios onto the LN2 one and started benching again. So far it gave me better results at same clock. Fan 100% always.
> Good stuff is even the xoc bios is recognized as K|NGP|N bios on futurmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I recommend flashing to this bios.
> 
> I started late today, so I've sticked to Futuremark bench that I love, catzilla and unigine will have to wait lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Firestrike run at 1555/2100
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE 1555/2100Mhz --- 15591
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4142529
> 
> Firestrike Extreme
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE 1555/2100Mhz --- 7691
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4142464
> 
> Firestrike Ultra
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE 1555/2100Mhz --- 4117
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4142498
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3D11 at 1555/2100
> 
> 
> 
> 3D11 Perfomance
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE 1555/2100Mhz --- P20969
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9469417
> 
> 3D11 Extreme
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE 1555/2100Mhz --- X8107
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9469456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now playing with voltage switches to get better clock. Note that every single run past 1555Mhz was color flickering badly...
> Temperature is holding me back big time here and voltage obviously does not help. (highest temp seen with 1.33v was 64°c, and that run didn't finished).
> I could open the windows since it's freezing outside (5°c) but I'm good here sitting on my chair in my pajamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike Ultra
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE 1585/2100Mhz --- 4148
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4142638
> 
> Firestrike Ultra
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE 1595/2100Mhz --- 4163
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4142699
> 
> 
> So voila, now I need water to tam this bad boy and keep it in the 40°c or lower.
> My watercooling was able to keep 2x 780Ti KPE at 1.45v to 49°c, a single 980 KPE should be an issue and 1600+ will be easy as cake I believe.


The OCX. bios from this post, is really bad. even if you add +300 so it said 1627 Mhz in GPU z, it will only be 1550 Mhz, same go for other values, it will always be lower than you entered. The bios not optimales at all


----------



## lilchronic

Delete


----------



## DarkIdeals

Ok, i've gotta know. Anybody that has the 980 K|np|n edition, can you tell me the performance increase over say the GTX980 Superclocked ACX? I was planning on 2 way SLI of 980 superclocked with ek csq waterblocks. I'm mostly building a gaming rig, but i'll also be doing some rendering and wanting to get into benchmarking a bit more than i have in the past. So i'm wondering if it's worth it to get this card (although it's sold out on newegg and can't find anywhere else selling it. where'd you guys get yours? evga pre-order?) over an SC, or maybe a regular classy. I suppose the one thing making me lean away from the KPE is that there's no EK block out for it yet and it could take a while, and the rig i'm building is an SLI rig with a rampage iv black and I7 4820K in a caselabs sma8 case with full water cooling so it would look kind of awkward staying air cooled for long periods, and i'd have to buy a cpu heatsink for lga 2011 i guess, but you can get a cheapo one for like $20 so no big deal.

And anyone got some pictures of it in their rigs? I just can't keep myself from this card....it's too sexy!


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklas0912*
> 
> The OCX. bios from this post, is really bad. even if you add +300 so it said 1627 Mhz in GPU z, it will only be 1550 Mhz, same go for other values, it will always be lower than you entered. The bios not optimales at all


i have a hard time believing that.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> i have a hard time believing that.


That kind of sounds like the card is throttling for some reason rather than an issue with the bios. So i have to agree with tyvar1, i'm not so sure that's the problem. What kind of cooling are you running Nicklas? Air/water/ln2 etc..? And what voltage? (sorry didn't see when your conversation started so i'm not sure where in the sea of 1,500 pages of posts yours would be at to find out lol)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

@DarkIdeals: If you're planning on benching competitively then yes, the kingpins can be worth it due to their beefier power sections not to mention the additional six pin power socket. They're also easier to tweak due to compatability with evbot and/or the Classified Tool.

If you're planning on mainly using the cards just for gaming, my personal feeling is that unless you're needing to squeeze a few more fps into things the superclocked cards would be better suited to one's wallet as the kingpins are priced upwards of $250 USD more than other reference (and even some cuatomized) designs. If you want to be able to squeeze out every last point of benching performance, and have no issues with paying the premium cost then I say go for it, because arguably there isn't much out on the market that can compete directly with the Classifieds and Kingpins.


----------



## Jpmboy

Menthol is wringing his 980 KPE: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9469576
nice!


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> @DarkIdeals: If you're planning on benching competitively then yes, the kingpins can be worth it due to their beefier power sections not to mention the additional six pin power socket. They're also easier to tweak due to compatability with evbot and/or the Classified Tool.
> 
> If you're planning on mainly using the cards just for gaming, my personal feeling is that unless you're needing to squeeze a few more fps into things the superclocked cards would be better suited to one's wallet as the kingpins are priced upwards of $250 USD more than other reference (and even some cuatomized) designs. If you want to be able to squeeze out every last point of benching performance, and have no issues with paying the premium cost then I say go for it, because arguably there isn't much out on the market that can compete directly with the Classifieds and Kingpins.


How about the difference between the K|ngp|n and the regular classified? I don't see nearly as detailed marketing info on the EVGA site about the specifics of the regular 980 Classified. By that i mean things that are listed in the KPE info like 13 layer PCB, 14 + 3 power phase (although i do know the regular classy has 14 phase), and stuff like that. I guess i've pretty much narrowed things down to three cards i'm interested in

1) The EVGA GTX 980 Superclocked ACX that i will use the EK-FC 980 CSQ waterblocks because i love the "true" full cover design and i'm a sucker for csq pattern lol.

2) The EVGA GTX 980 Classified, which i would of course use with the EK-FC 980 Classy Nickel waterblock. I don't like it as much as the CSQ reference block since it's not a real "full" cover, having a 2inch or so section of pcb exposed on the left side, but it's much better coverage than say the Gigabyte 980 block that has 3 inches missing off the left AND 3 inches or so off the right. And i would theoretically be getting better performance out of the classy in gaming (at least a couple fps i guess?) and since i'm considering possibly getting into moderate benchmarking (not professionally though, just for fun and that i'm a girl who just can't stand having something that isn't on the top tier so i wanna know how mine stacks up on the leaderboards lol) i thought it may be worth it to get the classy even though i don't like the looks of the classy block nearly as much.

3) The EVGA GTX 980 Classified K|ngp|n Edition, it's obvious why someone would want one of these, they're just the best, they're ridiculous and over the top. But there's two things i worry about with them, first being how much extra performance would i get over the superclocked, and even more worrisome is would it give much more performance over the regular classified at all. And i mean gaming and benchmarking both, since i'd be doing both although i'd be doing MORE gaming than benchmarking overall. And the other thing i'm worried about is when there will be an EK block for the KPE, apparently the regular classified won't even fit the EK Thermosphere universal, so if the KPE is anything like the classy in compatibility i'd have to use the tiny little EK VGA Supremacy and try to find seperate VRM and mosfet cooling for it, or just use air cooling till the KPE EK block comes out.

So i'm asking people on here who have the superclocked, classified, and/or Kingpin card what kind of differences they've noticed in gaming as well as benchmarking. I guess what i'm debating is how much performance i would gain to make up for how much asthetics i would lose. Because it pretty much scales linearly with the three cards. THe worst performing card of the 3, (the superclocked) is also the one with the best looks/asthetics with the CSQ block, and the middle performing one (classified) also has the middle ground on appearance with a not quite full cover block but still nice looking; and then the top performer (KPE) is the one that won't have any full cover block available for a while so it'd be the "ugliest" although the stock cooler is the sexiest by far.


----------



## tyvar1

Common UPS! Hurry up! Have been waiting the whole day....


----------



## Nicklas0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> i have a hard time believing that.


Well, that is true, so is it up to you own,









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> That kind of sounds like the card is throttling for some reason rather than an issue with the bios. So i have to agree with tyvar1, i'm not so sure that's the problem. What kind of cooling are you running Nicklas? Air/water/ln2 etc..? And what voltage? (sorry didn't see when your conversation started so i'm not sure where in the sea of 1,500 pages of posts yours would be at to find out lol)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> i have a hard time believing that.


No, The card will fine run at 1550 Mhz. with the normal bios.

But on the OCX I need to add more Mhz on the core before it give 1550







I need to give so much so it said 1617 Mhz in GPU-z before it go to 1550, if I add so it said 1550 in GPU-z the card run only at 14xx with that bios.

All work normaly with the std bios from the card. so it can only be that bios.


----------



## tyvar1

Well hello baby!


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> Well hello baby!


Lucky







......can't even find them in stock anywhere, newegg and evga.com are the only places i can even find that DID sell them before they ran out. Apparently there's some kind of union strike on the west coast port cities too so the may never get new stock in *sigh*


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> Well hello baby!


Well hello babies


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Well hello babies


I hate you people, lol

jk

Really though, i hate that i didn't have a registered evga card to pre-order these. And they'll probably be sold out forever now with my luck. If i could find some info on the differences between the 980 SC, classy, and KPE i might not even want one of these though. If the classy is close i might just get that. Or the SC since i like the ek block design more for that one.


----------



## Jpmboy

got one in today...







Now, I just have to pull the three Strix from the loop and get the ek uni on this thing, eh once I get some time







.


----------



## Kimir

If you are not that much into benchmark but rather a gamer and casual bencher, I'd suggest you the classy.
I've my 980 KPE only on air for now, and I can already tell that this card is like the 780Ti KPE, it loves low temperature.
For example with my preliminary (and controversial) testing, I was able to get 1555/2100 easy with no voltage added for benchmark. I then used the 2 switches that gave me 1.34v load and it was flickering at the same frequency. Because I was already hitting 60°c ish while at stock voltage I was hitting 51°c.
I'm not gonna post crap tons of screen anymore since I've seen some message elsewhere that it was useless.

@Jpmboy, could you post a picture with the uni block when installed. I'm still debating on whether waiting for the full cover or get the uni (hwbot edition) that would look good with the cooling plate (if it can be kept on, tell me it can!).
I still have time, no more purchase for February


----------



## Kimir

@Nicklas0912 of course you need to move the slider higher to get the same clock as on the stock bioses, because the base clock is lower (+100 on stock is equal to +290 on XOC). And that's no big deal.
However, If you read what I wrote, I said that at the same clock (1552-1555/2100) I was getting higher results in all Futuremark bench with the XOC bios. Since when you should give a care of what GPU-z is saying? It's wrong even with the stock bios, since I boost higher that it's written.


----------



## Mydog

Uh!
Look at my serial nr.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Uh!
> Look at my serial nr.


It is f#¤%"¤ impossible! Cheating!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Uh!
> Look at my serial nr.


#2







i Had the #2 780Ti kingpin


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i Had the #2 780Ti kingpin


#1 and #2 ! Look at the picture1


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> #1 and #2 ! Look at the picture1


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Uh!
> Look at my serial nr.


Cool!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I might as well put my gpu-z validation for my 780 Ti KPE sli while they are still in the rig.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=8pcwr


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=6uxyz
> 
> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/015_zpsvstzlncn.jpg.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Well I haven't found the form , but here's a cpl of pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF


can you do me a favor and post a link to the gpuz validation. Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklas0912*
> 
> First time benchmark.
> 
> 1518Mhz on Coren, 2100 on Memory.
> 
> Fire stirke Extreme.
> 
> Do the Classfield tool v2.0.6 works to get it to 1.3mv ?
> 
> Would like to hit 1600Mhz on core.
> 
> is max 59c here.


I Don't think it works with the 980 kpe. We can go over to the kpc forums and talk to the guy who made the program, I am sure they are working on it.

I updated the lists and moved all kpe owner's to one list. When you guys get a chance please post your gpuz validation links.

also let me know what cooling you guys want on the form.

My card got here today just as I had to leave for work. At least I know it's home waiting. So excited to see what it can do.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> can you do me a favor and post a link to the gpuz validation. Thanks.
> I Don't think it works with the 980 kpe. We can go over to the kpc forums and talk to the guy who made the program, I am sure they are working on it.
> 
> I updated the lists and moved all kpe owner's to one list. When you guys get a chance please post your gpuz validation links.
> 
> also let me know what cooling you guys want on the form.
> 
> My card got here today just as I had to leave for work. At least I know it's home waiting. So excited to see what it can do.


here is mine!








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=fy6xw
i am running air.

I will OC so can you update my link afterwards?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> here is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=fy6xw
> i am running air.
> 
> I will OC so can you update my link afterwards?


cool, glad you got your card, I can update whatever you need me to. I can't wait to get home from work today. It's so hard leaving just as it arrives. I'm really lucky the UPS guy is cool because he should have asked for a signature and I was still sleeping when he came. He left it at my door. I love that guy, he is so cool.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> here is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=fy6xw
> i am running air.
> 
> I will OC so can you update my link afterwards?


ok your added


----------



## fishingfanatic

You're going to love these cards imho !!! Just started to use mine in the X99 rig after trying it out on the 4960. Lastly, I'll try it on my wife's

gaming pc, 3960, just bcuz I can,( if she lets me) lol.

















FF









Here's my link. Any issues, let me know, and thanks.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=ahwnr

Just noticed it doesn't have my sig. I'll change it asap. lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> If you are not that much into benchmark but rather a gamer and casual bencher, I'd suggest you the classy.
> I've my 980 KPE only on air for now, and I can already tell that this card is like the 780Ti KPE, it loves low temperature.
> For example with my preliminary (and controversial) testing, I was able to get 1555/2100 easy with no voltage added for benchmark. I then used the 2 switches that gave me 1.34v load and it was flickering at the same frequency. Because I was already hitting 60°c ish while at stock voltage I was hitting 51°c.
> I'm not gonna post crap tons of screen anymore since I've seen some message elsewhere that it was useless.
> 
> @Jpmboy, could you post a picture with the uni block when installed. I'm still debating on whether waiting for the full cover or get the uni (hwbot edition) that would look good with the cooling plate (if it can be kept on, tell me it can!).
> I still have time, no more purchase for February


will do. probably tomorrow tho, probably only get to test air-cooled tonight.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Lovin' these cards already!!!

If anyone can push those puppies jpmboy, you should be able to. On air they're still not bad. My block got shipped today, so just waiting for

it b4 giving that beasty more ocing stress. Got to 1548/2100 b4 the switches on one rig, and so far 1562/2100 on the X99.

Gonna come up for air some time b4 the block gets here, I think...









FF


----------



## strong island 1

I posted in the software tool thread to see if updating it is possible. Also remember the voltage switches on the back of the card, at least you can get some additional voltage without evbot.


----------



## ssiperko

Is this how I do it?
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dvpak/

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/f5m74/


SS


----------



## Kimir

Oh, totally forgot to post the gpu-z validation for the 980 KPE..
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=vq258


on air for now, watercooled soon.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oh, totally forgot to post the gpu-z validation for the 980 KPE..
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=vq258
> 
> 
> on air for now, watercooled soon.


Nice!

I have a CaseLabs S8 coming.... then cables and duel loops with a external chiller ..... my wife is gonna K I L L me.









SS


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> You're going to love these cards imho !!! Just started to use mine in the X99 rig after trying it out on the 4960. Lastly, I'll try it on my wife's
> 
> gaming pc, 3960, just bcuz I can,( if she lets me) lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my link. Any issues, let me know, and thanks.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=ahwnr
> 
> Just noticed it doesn't have my sig. I'll change it asap. lol


which card do you have, is this for the 980 Classified.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Is this how I do it?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/dvpak/
> 
> SS


yes, added, thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oh, totally forgot to post the gpu-z validation for the 980 KPE..
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=vq258
> 
> on air for now, watercooled soon.


cool thanks, added.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Uh!
> Look at my serial nr.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











you should play powerball in the US!!


----------



## trawetSluaP

Any news on a Skyn3t bios for the 980 Classified?


----------



## Jpmboy

got one installed. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/b3myv/


starting to play a bit on air
droop on the "OC" stock bios: evbot @ 1.212 [email protected] 1.205. 1.225 -> 1.218V

would be nice if this had a VRM that reported temperature.


----------



## ssiperko

OK .... how do I get the voltage over 1.20? I have the voltage meter at +37mV and both overvoltage and kboost ticked but multi meter still shows 1.20 +/-.

I have the OC bios on and both mini dip switches on.

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> OK .... how do I get the voltage over 1.20? I have the voltage meter at +37mV and both overvoltage and kboost ticked but multi meter still shows 1.20 +/-.
> 
> I have the OC bios on and both mini dip switches on.
> 
> SS


each switch looks like it adds 75mV. base is 1.18V. so you may be running north of 1,3V right now. Wrap a strip of colored tape on the probeit dongle wires so you're not poking around too much.









daaum - I hope they make smaller dip switches next time.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> each switch looks like it adds 75mV. base is 1.18V. so you may be running north of 1,3V right now. Wrap a strip of colored tape on the probeit dongle wires so you're not poking around too much.


I made two sets of wires to run out side my case that I swap my meter probes on.









Under a load the max I'm seeing is 1.208 which it seems forced constant. Actually GPU-Z is reading the same as my meter at this point likely because I'm not over 1.212 which is the max it would read on my AMP! even when I had it at 1.3 on my meter.

I haven't played with the bios yet but I may flash one shortly.

SS


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> got one installed. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/b3myv/
> 
> 
> starting to play a bit on air
> droop on the "OC" stock bios: evbot @ 1.212 [email protected] 1.205. 1.225 -> 1.218V
> 
> would be nice if this had a VRM that reported temperature.


What are the software controls like for the vanilla classy 980. With the 780 tics i had vcore / vpex / vmem and pwm i think it was via the classy tool. Do you still get that in the 980 classy ?

Re the VRM temps , Strix 980s here and i have to use a matrix bios just to be vrm temps reported.


----------



## ssiperko

I know I may catstrated here but I'm looking for a evbot ..... I don't have enough rep yet to post in "classified" forums.









SS


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I know I may catstrated here but I'm looking for a evbot ..... I don't have enough rep yet to post in "classified" forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Good luck with that...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> What are the software controls like for the vanilla classy 980. With the 780 tics i had vcore / vpex / vmem and pwm i think it was via the classy tool. Do you still get that in the 980 classy ?
> 
> Re the VRM temps , Strix 980s here and i have to use a matrix bios just to be vrm temps reported.


I have 3 strix - vrm temps show in aid64 with 980_70_2d bios and I think the stock bios - but didn't usew that long.







. the 980 classy (not exactly a "vanilla" card) has the same typr voltage tool as the 780ti.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I know I may catstrated here but I'm looking for a evbot ..... I don't have enough rep yet to post in "classified" forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


lol - I think last one sold I know of was for $200 or higher. A well known OCN overclocker bought it for his 780Ti Kp.


----------



## dual109

Hi,

Can somebody explain to me how the classified voltage tool works? Do you have to keep setting the voltages every time you boot or you just set them once. Interested in buying a classified card but don't won't to have to manually tweak it to game each boot.

Thanks all.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I know I may catstrated here but I'm looking for a evbot ..... I don't have enough rep yet to post in "classified" forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I think last one sold I know of was for $200 or higher. A well known OCN overclocker bought it for his 780Ti Kp.


i also wish you luck.









the better strategy might be to befreind an owner to "will you" their's once they "give up the ghost."


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Good luck with that...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have 3 strix - vrm temps show in aid64 with 980_70_2d bios and I think the stock bios - but didn't usew that long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . the 980 classy (not exactly a "vanilla" card) has the same typr voltage tool as the 780ti.
> lol - I think last one sold I know of was for $200 or higher. A well known OCN overclocker bought it for his 780Ti Kp.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i also wish you luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the better strategy might be to befreind an owner to "will you" their's once they "give up the ghost."


In the past 40 days I've bought 2 AMP Extreme's, two Seasonic 1200SS, a 980 SC, two 980 K|NGP|N's and a Case Labs S8 ..... That doesn't count my ZRX parts.

I'm on the hunt.


















SS


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have 3 strix - vrm temps show in aid64 with 980_70_2d bios and I think the stock bios - but didn't usew that long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . the 980 classy (not exactly a "vanilla" card) has the same typr voltage tool as the 780ti.
> lol - I think last one sold I know of was for $200 or higher. A well known OCN overclocker bought it for his 780Ti Kp.


Ah thanks Jpm that could be it .. as i hardly ever run stock , i'll try the 980_70_2d bios and see. I'm pretty sure i tested that for clocks and it didn't outperform stock (eg < 1600mhz is all you get no matter what vcore) but i'll try it again to be sure. They shammy bioses won't show the vrms which is what i have been using.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> each switch looks like it adds 75mV. base is 1.18V. so you may be running north of 1,3V right now. Wrap a strip of colored tape on the probeit dongle wires so you're not poking around too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daaum - I hope they make smaller dip switches next time.


...I wonder how they treat those extra switches (> extra voltages) in the Bios voltage tables ...asking re. those who like to edit their own Bios... ...my guess is that the switches are hard-wired above and beyond what the voltage tables have


----------



## malarapvp

Seems that xOC bios has the Displayport bug while the normal bios does not. Shame


----------



## Jpmboy

Well that was interesting. tried flashing the 980x bios to the LN2 slot - each time it flashed without an error, but no signal out the hdmi port. I used two methods: the menthol drag n drop and old school command line. Yes, I disabled the display driver. Did that 3 times, each time flashing back to the stock ln2 bios - screen is fine 4K or 1080/120, but 980x continues to have no signal from the hdmi port (gotta try a DP port). Tried the nvflash posted in the OP and the one I had from flashing my classified cards (both JD's mods for maxwell)
Just in case, although most of you already know: if you get a bad flash to a bios slot, shut down, flip to another bios slot, reboot then move the bios switch to the bad position and flash the bad slot while booted off a good one.
daaum good to have bios switches again!









Bummed - the stock bioses are kinda "pedestrian".

Anyone try flashing the strix bios to a kingpin?? Maybe tomorrow night but will neeed a little liquid courage for that!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I wonder how they treat those extra switches (> extra voltages) in the Bios voltage tables ...asking re. those who like to edit their own Bios... ...my guess is that the switches are hard-wired above and beyond what the voltage tables have


yeah, it's gotta be hardware level so maybe just on top of the clock-voltage states in the table?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Ah thanks Jpm that could be it .. as i hardly ever run stock , i'll try the 980_70_2d bios and see. I'm pretty sure i tested that for clocks and it didn't outperform stock (eg < 1600mhz is all you get no matter what vcore) but i'll try it again to be sure. They shammy bioses won't show the vrms which is what i have been using.


I was able to get much higher clocks with the 980_70_2d bios, and like it cause it drops to a 2d state when it's supposed to.

980_70_2D.zip 136k .zip file


eh - gotta call it a night...


----------



## Taint3dBulge

So guys what do ya think.. Im going to be buying the Acer Predator XR341CK 34″ 144Hz G-SYNC ultrawide screen this coming fall/winter.. But Im wondering if I should try and find another 780Ti Classy, or sell my classy and get the 980Ti classified. Now we dont know how much better this will perform. But I do know with DX12 and the new usage of the video ram that 2 780's would have 6gigs of ram over the 4 that the 980Ti will have... Just wondering on what ya'll think?


----------



## fishingfanatic

Okay, here's my GPU val for the 980 KingPin.









FF









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=azkhp


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> If you are not that much into benchmark but rather a gamer and casual bencher, I'd suggest you the classy.
> I've my 980 KPE only on air for now, and I can already tell that this card is like the 780Ti KPE, it loves low temperature.
> For example with my preliminary (and controversial) testing, I was able to get 1555/2100 easy with no voltage added for benchmark. I then used the 2 switches that gave me 1.34v load and it was flickering at the same frequency. Because I was already hitting 60°c ish while at stock voltage I was hitting 51°c.
> I'm not gonna post crap tons of screen anymore since I've seen some message elsewhere that it was useless.
> 
> @Jpmboy, could you post a picture with the uni block when installed. I'm still debating on whether waiting for the full cover or get the uni (hwbot edition) that would look good with the cooling plate (if it can be kept on, tell me it can!).
> I still have time, no more purchase for February


Have you tested it on gaming too yet? What i'm mainly wanting to know is how much difference there will be in gaming performance and just overall program performance between the SC 980, the regular classy and the KPE. But i can't find barely any fps numbers showing the classy compared to the SC and haven't found ANY showing the KPE framerates. I don't mean stock fps of course, i mean with as high as possible "stable" overclock framerates.

I'm kind of leaning towards getting the regular classified like you were saying, i don't like the classy waterblock as much as the real full cover CSQ reference 980 block that i can use on the SC but that extra performance is so tempting. Which is also why i'm tempted to get the KPE so i can have "the best".


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> So guys what do ya think.. Im going to be buying the Acer Predator XR341CK 34″ 144Hz G-SYNC ultrawide screen this coming fall/winter.. But Im wondering if I should try and find another 780Ti Classy, or sell my classy and get the 980Ti classified. Now we dont know how much better this will perform. But I do know with DX12 and the new usage of the video ram that 2 780's would have 6gigs of ram over the 4 that the 980Ti will have... Just wondering on what ya'll think?


well from what i've read. its not a confirmed thing that memory will be able to double when using sli or crossfire. and if it is a thing, i think its only going to matter if the devs make the game engine able to work with it. if a game is made a certain way, they can take advantage of both pools of gpu vram but at the moment i would not rely on it.

Coming from someone that came from a 780 Ti to a 980 Classy, i can say its worth it. the power draw is MUCH lower. the card on AIR runs very very cool (mine never goes past 65C while gaming) and the true 4GB vram is nice. i would still wait for GM200 to come out (wether it be called the titan 2 or 980 Ti.) i would wait for that. rumor has it that that beast will pack 12GB of vram (if so wow) if i does it will most likely be a titan card (and a 980 Ti varient would probably have 6gb, half the titans vram) but thats just my guess.

plus im never a fan of sli. always have to wait for profiles and if they dont work you have to dick around inspector to find something that may work. plus microstutter and frame time is MUCH better than it was, but still, never liked dual gpu configs. more things to worry about. but thats just me.

if you're going to be getting that monitor for sure, then i would wait for GM200. a single 980 would probably be JUST enough to run current and upcoming games @ its native res close to 60 fps but its pushing it. the GM200 would be perfect for that monitor. guess nvidia is trying to aim that chip for Single card 4K gaming. we will see in the coming months


----------



## tyvar1

When you guys OC do you oc GPU clock at the same time as men? Or do you of first GPU and then mem?


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> When you guys OC do you oc GPU clock at the same time as men? Or do you of first GPU and then mem?


I mainly focus core clocks then after that i may add some memory overclock but im not to concerned with memory clocks.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have 3 strix - vrm temps show in aid64 with 980_70_2d bios and I think the stock bios - but didn't usew that long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . the 980 classy (not exactly a "vanilla" card) has the same typr voltage tool as the 780ti.
> lol - I think last one sold I know of was for $200 or higher. A well known OCN overclocker bought it for his 780Ti Kp.


Bought mine at msrp for my 780Ti KPE, lucky me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Have you tested it on gaming too yet? What i'm mainly wanting to know is how much difference there will be in gaming performance and just overall program performance between the SC 980, the regular classy and the KPE. But i can't find barely any fps numbers showing the classy compared to the SC and haven't found ANY showing the KPE framerates. I don't mean stock fps of course, i mean with as high as possible "stable" overclock framerates.
> 
> I'm kind of leaning towards getting the regular classified like you were saying, i don't like the classy waterblock as much as the real full cover CSQ reference 980 block that i can use on the SC but that extra performance is so tempting. Which is also why i'm tempted to get the KPE so i can have "the best".


I ran Crysis 3 like 2 minutes but I was still with the setting for my two 780Ti on 4k and all, was laggy and couldn't really play like that, I'll give it a shot later on but I won't be able to give you data compared to a regular classy or vanilla card as I don't have any.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> When you guys OC do you oc GPU clock at the same time as men? Or do you of first GPU and then mem?


I did one after the other. Doesn't matter the order really, but mem OC do boost quite well the performance in some case.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> I mainly focus core clocks then after that i may add some memory overclock but im not to concerned with memory clocks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I did one after the other. Doesn't matter the order really, but mem OC do boost quite well the performance in some case.


Thank you!








Do you bench with fire strike, 3Dmark11, heaven, Valley and catzilla?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you bench with fire strike, 3Dmark11, heaven, Valley and catzilla?


I mostly do Firestrike and 3D11, I like Catzilla but my scores are utterly inefficient and I've no idea why (don't know any optimization for this one), I rarely do heaven and valley.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I mostly do Firestrike and 3D11, I like Catzilla but my scores are utterly inefficient and I've no idea why (don't know any optimization for this one), I rarely do heaven and valley.


Cool thanks!







any reason why people still use 3dmark11 when fire strike is a newer version?


----------



## Silent Scone

Catzilla is a fun bench but the scores do seem to vary. I found it really sensitive to memory timings on X79. It's a pretty lax bench as well in terms of power draw. I did a few runs on my reference 780Ti at 1400 core lol.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> Cool thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any reason why people still use 3dmark11 when fire strike is a newer version?


3d11 graphic test 2 is still more stressful than the whole firestrike, that's why. Plus it's still a bench that gives points on hwbot and it's not an outdated bench.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Catzilla is a fun bench but the scores do seem to vary. I found it really sensitive to memory timings on X79. It's a pretty lax bench as well in terms of power draw. I did a few runs on my reference 780Ti at 1400 core lol.


I ran it yesterday on the 980 and I had only 200 points more than my best score on my 780Ti, I haven't looked in detail but something is off here.


----------



## Silent Scone

GT1 in FS is fairly strenuous, the rest isn't lol. 3DMk 11 really is more of a challenge, especially the CPU tests if you're on the limit of what your system can do


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 3d11 graphic test 2 is still more stressful than the whole firestrike, that's why. Plus it's still a bench that gives points on hwbot and it's not an outdated bench.
> I ran it yesterday on the 980 and I had only 200 points more than my best score on my 780Ti, I haven't looked in detail but something is off here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> GT1 in FS is fairly strenuous, the rest isn't lol. 3DMk 11 really is more of a challenge, especially the CPU tests if you're on the limit of what your system can do


Thank you all for the help! Got the card yesterday so my new build is complete! Began to first oc my CPU. Got 4.8ghz 1.3VID







now I just want to get home from work so I can begin to OC the gpu!


----------



## Mydog

FTW12345 over at the KPC forum has finished the SW controller for 980 KPE

http://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=29135&postcount=8

Don't forget to thank him


----------



## Kimir

Thanks for sharing the link. I don't have a KPC forum account, thanks him for me (or us who don't have kpc account







)!


----------



## Jpmboy

anyone else using the hdmi port and the 980x bios?? Or trying to?


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 3d11 graphic test 2 is still more stressful than the whole firestrike, that's why. Plus it's still a bench that gives points on hwbot and it's not an outdated bench.


OCed my card to 1500 mhz and run all the benchmarks. everyone passed except 3dmark11 tessellation test. hmm!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> OCed my card to 1500 mhz and run all the benchmarks. everyone passed except 3dmark11 tessellation test. hmm!


lol - yeah that old MK11 test is much tougher on the hardware than MK 13.









SO.. anyone on the 980x bios? What video signal port are you using??


----------



## Kimir

tessellation ? you mean physics test right? that's CPU side.
I'm on 980x bios, using dvi


----------



## Silent Scone

A lot of my 4960 higher BCLK runs just didn't want to play with 3DM11 Physics lol. Firestrike Physics is candy from a baby territory. If you can't pass that then your overclock is worthless


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> tessellation ? you mean physics test right? that's CPU side.
> I'm on 980x bios, using dvi


wopsie. yeah that one








hmm okey well then my 4.8 ghz OC i did yesterday isn't stable :/ i runned aida + x264 hours yesterday. weird. also passed cinebench.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> A lot of my 4960 higher BCLK runs just didn't want to play with 3DM11 Physics lol. Firestrike Physics is candy from a baby territory. If you can't pass that then your overclock is worthless


i manage to pass firestrike.








So you mean if i dont pass 3dm11 is okey?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> tessellation ? you mean physics test right? that's CPU side.
> I'm on 980x bios, using dvi


np. I have a dvi to hdmi cable around here somewhere...
nvm - 4k thu dvi?

yeah - okay @ 30Hz. flash worked with DVI to HDMI cable. 980x bios did not work with straight HDMI cable. Luckily, it's not only VGA compatible.








stock bios on air:


I tend to work the cards a bit on air before jumping to water.. just to be sure it's not a bad one... 68% aisc


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> wopsie. yeah that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm okey well then my 4.8 ghz OC i did yesterday isn't stable :/ i runned aida + x264 hours yesterday. weird. also passed cinebench.
> i manage to pass firestrike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you mean if i dont pass 3dm11 is okey?


try the physics test in skydiver too... if you can't pass these three, the OC is not close to stable.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try the physics test in skydiver too... if you can't pass these three, the OC is not close to stable.


i passed skydiver









Edit: should i go down to 4.7 ghz? Because i dont want to go higher than 1.3VID
Edit2: tried 4.7 and manage one more second before crash..
Will try stock clock now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> i passed skydiver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: should i go down to 4.7 ghz? Because i dont want to go higher than 1.3VID


Sure, lowering the multi one notch shold do it, but you can always set up a bios profile for benchmarking at 4.8 with slightly higher vcore, then use your 24/7 for everything else.


----------



## tyvar1

Tried 4.7 but didnt work.
Stock clock passed
4.8 on 1.31 VID didnt work
Will try 1.32VId now









So wierd that my oc passes everything except this bench


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> Tried 4.7 but didnt work.
> Stock clock passed
> 4.8 on 1.31 VID didnt work
> Will try 1.32VId now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wierd that my oc passes everything except this bench


do you have the advanced license for Mk 11?


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> do you have the advanced license for Mk 11?


yep









Passed with 4.8 ghz 1.32VID
Is that voltage safe? Heard that recommended is 1.3VID 24/7 usage.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Anybody know anything about the EK backplates for the 980 Classy? I see they're keeping relatively steady stock on the ek site for the classy waterblock but the backplate still has no picture up of it and is out of stock as well as on preorder on other sites so no stock there as well. Is there a delay with the backplates or something?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passed with 4.8 ghz 1.32VID
> Is that voltage safe? Heard that recommended is 1.3VID 24/7 usage.


So... asking about safe voltages on Overclock.net. (vs on SVN







). I've never owned that CPU but see much higher voltages . With haswell, allowing (some) vdroop of input voltage may be more (at least "as") important, since this voltage rail experiences load transition overshoot unlike earlier gen platforms where where vcore suffered this unavoidable (transient) voltage spike. Both are undetectable outside a well equipped lab.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So... asking about safe voltages on Overclock.net. (vs on SVN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I've never owned that CPU but see much higher voltages . With haswell, allowing (some) vdroop of input voltage may be more (at least "as") important, since this voltage rail experiences load transition overshoot unlike earlier gen platforms where where vcore suffered this unavoidable (transient) voltage spike. Both are undetectable outside a well equipped lab.


haha true









Well this is my second time i OC a cpu. So what you just said didnt make any sence







haha

Well i tought i was stable with 4.8 ghz 1.3 VID until running that stupid 3dmark11 haha







could only pass it with 1.32VID. So should i be happy to " just" pass heaven, fire strike, valley, cinebench, aida, x264 with 4.8 ghz 1.3VID or should i go 24/7 with 1.32VID or should i go with 4.6 ghz oc?

Sorry for so many questions









Edit: i tried 3dmark11 again with 4.8 ghz 1.32VID and this time it crashed.. This is weird.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> haha true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is my second time i OC a cpu. So what you just said didnt make any sence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> Well i tought i was stable with 4.8 ghz 1.3 VID until running that stupid 3dmark11 haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could only pass it with 1.32VID. So should i be happy to " just" pass heaven, fire strike, valley, cinebench, aida, x264 with 4.8 ghz 1.3VID or should i go 24/7 with 1.32VID or should i go with 4.6 ghz oc?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: i tried 3dmark11 again with 4.8 ghz 1.32VID and this time it crashed.. This is weird.


probably should move this to one of the haswell discussion threads...


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> probably should move this to one of the haswell discussion threads...


hehe yeah









i went to use everything at stock atm. tried to oc the card to 1450 boost/1900 mem and got crashes, i have seen people here and on the KPE thread that have 1600/2200 on air.
will take more time to see whats wrong in the weekend!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> hehe yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i went to use everything at stock atm. tried to oc the card to 1450 boost/1900 mem and got crashes, i have seen people here and on the KPE thread that have *1600/2200 on air*.
> will take more time to see whats wrong in the weekend!


just for grins - who?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> FTW12345 over at the KPC forum has finished the SW controller for 980 KPE
> 
> http://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=29135&postcount=8
> 
> Don't forget to thank him


Ya just saw that, awesome. Make sure everyone go there and thank him and sign up if you haven't already. We can also give him feedback if there are any problems. Got my kpe up and running last night, flashed the evbot and bios. Setup windows 8 for the first time ever just to see if I can get some better firestrike scores.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya just saw that, awesome. Make sure everyone go there and thank him and sign up if you haven't already. We can also give him feedback if there are any problems. Got my kpe up and running last night, flashed the evbot and bios. Setup windows 8 for the first time ever just to see if I can get some better firestrike scores.


LN2 or uni-block runs coming first?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> LN2 or uni-block runs coming first?


Hopefully I will be able to test on ln2 this weekend.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Anybody tested the new Kingpin against a regular Classy 980 yet? I was trying to decide between SLI EVGA Superclocked with lovely CSQ waterblocks, SLI Classy's with the new classy EK block or just getting kingpins and waiting till the blocks come out (although they're out of stock everywhere)

Now i'm kind of leaning towards the regular classified, but that kingpin is just too tempting....i have to know if it's really much better than the classy in gaming and regular performance (i know it's a better bencher, but i do alot of gaming so it might not be worth the jump if it's only a better bencher)


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Well that was interesting. tried flashing the 980x bios to the LN2 slot - each time it flashed without an error, but no signal out the hdmi port. I used two methods: the menthol drag n drop and old school command line. Yes, I disabled the display driver. Did that 3 times, each time flashing back to the stock ln2 bios - screen is fine 4K or 1080/120, but 980x continues to have no signal from the hdmi port (gotta try a DP port). Tried the nvflash posted in the OP and the one I had from flashing my classified cards (both JD's mods for maxwell)
> Just in case, although most of you already know: if you get a bad flash to a bios slot, shut down, flip to another bios slot, reboot then move the bios switch to the bad position and flash the bad slot while booted off a good one.
> daaum good to have bios switches again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummed - the stock bioses are kinda "pedestrian".
> 
> Anyone try flashing the strix bios to a kingpin?? Maybe tomorrow night but will neeed a little liquid courage for that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I wonder how they treat those extra switches (> extra voltages) in the Bios voltage tables ...asking re. those who like to edit their own Bios... ...my guess is that the switches are hard-wired above and beyond what the voltage tables have
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, it's gotta be hardware level so maybe just on top of the clock-voltage states in the table?
Click to expand...

Maybe try and copy all the x bios info to the ln2 bios and see what happens? :dunno

SS

written in crayon


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I mostly do Firestrike and 3D11, I like Catzilla but my scores are utterly inefficient and I've no idea why (don't know any optimization for this one), I rarely do heaven and valley.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any reason why people still use 3dmark11 when fire strike is a newer version?
Click to expand...

I will say from a physics stand point 11 is a ***** .... at 4.8 and 2400 I can FS 100% but in 11 I BS crash at the physics test.

SS

written in crayon


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just for grins - who?


i think @Kimir had that clock. 1647/2100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I will say from a physics stand point 11 is a ***** .... at 4.8 and 2400 I can FS 100% but in 11 I BS crash at the physics test.
> 
> SS
> 
> written in crayon


so i am not alone then?


----------



## Kimir

No, I didn't hit 1600 yet, 1595/2100 was the best I could do before crashing. Temperature being the issue and increase of voltage obviously doesn't help.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> No, I didn't hit 1600 yet, 1595/2100 was the best I could do before crashing. Temperature being the issue and increase of voltage obviously doesn't help.


Same problem here but I don't see that high temps even with 1.4 vcore it only hits mid 60C. on my regular Classy I could do 1680 MHz on that vcore with the same temps.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> i think @Kimir had that clock. 1647/2100
> so i am not alone then?


Nope ... I ran a loop all night at 4.6/2133 just to test for stability 8+hrs strong. I'll do 4.7/2133 tonight. (my chip is a 4770k and my ram is 1866)

The thing that bites is how much the physics boosts yer #'s in FS when most of the tests are graphics heavy. :doh










SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Same problem here but I don't see that high temps even with 1.4 vcore it only hits mid 60C. on my regular Classy I could do 1680 MHz on that vcore with the same temps.


I can't get my core voltage over 1.20 even with all the sliders maxed.

I may pull one of the cards and go at each one separately .... wait, I can just turn off the slot with a switch on my Z97 Classy board!









SS


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I can't get my core voltage over 1.20 even with all the sliders maxed.
> 
> I may pull one of the cards and go at each one separately .... wait, I can just turn off the slot with a switch on my Z97 Classy board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Are you measuring on the card?

No software can show the vcore above 1.2V


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Same problem here but I don't see that high temps even with 1.4 vcore it only hits mid 60C. on my regular Classy I could do 1680 MHz on that vcore with the same temps.


For me that 980 KPE act like the 780Ti KPE, it really doesn't like being at such temperature. I was fine when hitting max 51°c (full fan speed with like 1.25v for that 1595) and it started to flicker at 60°c (forgot to put fan at 100% and with less than 1.3v) and ended crashing and I didn't succeed on 1600.
If it's like the 780Ti, then it will go all well with mid 40°c. Those 900 serie really doesn't heat up/consume like kepler, should be like a cake on water.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> No, I didn't hit 1600 yet, 1595/2100 was the best I could do before crashing. Temperature being the issue and increase of voltage obviously doesn't help.


i see!








i wonder why i crash on 1450/1900. maybe i should try to flash XOC bios and enable all the voltage switches?


----------



## Mydog

I wonder if it's the new GTX Classified Controller or maybe memory OC thats the problem

I Just managed 1585 MHz on stock vcore in FSU


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> For me that 980 KPE act like the 780Ti KPE, it really doesn't like being at such temperature. I was fine when hitting max 51°c (full fan speed with like 1.25v for that 1595) and it started to flicker at 60°c (forgot to put fan at 100% and with less than 1.3v) and ended crashing and I didn't succeed on 1600.
> If it's like the 780Ti, then it will go all well with mid 40°c. Those 900 serie really doesn't heat up/consume like kepler, should be like a cake on water.


I'll let ya know.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I wonder if it's the new GTX Classified Controller or maybe memory OC thats the problem
> 
> I Just managed 1585 MHz on stock vcore in FSU


With which bios?

(really tempted to try the strix bios on this... helped with the classies - right?)


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> i see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder why i crash on 1450/1900. maybe i should try to flash XOC bios and enable all the voltage switches?


My card is boosting at 1440ish out of the box, you shouldn't need anything else than running fan at full speed for that clock. Remember, temperature is the key here, enabling the two switches will just increase the temperature and won't help at all your overclock if you can't keep the temp low enough.

edit, thanks for the pic Jpm, that cooling plate look neat.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> With which bios?
> 
> (really tempted to try the strix bios on this... helped with the classies - right?)


I'm on the stock bios which seem fine to me, none of the switches on back engaged, measuring 1.1912 V during GT1 in FSU


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'll let ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With which bios?
> 
> (really tempted to try the strix bios on this... helped with the classies - right?)












Excited for results!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'm on the stock bios which seem fine to me, none of the switches on back engaged, measuring 1.1912 V during GT1 in FSU


yeah - i'm still trying to like this 980x bios. The stock "OC" bios seems very good. may only need a TDP tweak and boost disabled (for those that prefer that).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited for results!


riiight- you're likin the 980s now.









hopefully this does better than my strix do.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - i'm still trying to like this 980x bios. The stock "OC" bios seems very good. may only need a TDP tweak and boost disabled (for those that prefer that).
> riiight- you're likin the 980s now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully this does better than my strix do.


Busted!









Seriously though, the 980 is not a bad card. I can admit when I am wrong.


----------



## Kimir

I did pass 1575Mhz on stock voltage, crashed for 1585Mhz.


So how it goes on water?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Busted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, the 980 is not a bad card. I can admit when I am wrong.


you mean the 980KPE is not a bad card....


----------



## Kimir

couple firestrike run with fan on the backplate
1.212v did it for 1585Mhz
1.225v for 1595Mhz
1.237v for 1600Mhz







(1.229 with vdroop)

color flickering in all case tho. And score wasn't my best either... but it did 1600! lol.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

1.40V nvdd EVBOT (droop to 1.385)
1.685V fvdd
980x bios
1630/2123 Max T 28C (water temp 15C)
cpu @ 4.6

Not sure what gpuZ is reporting - boost is disabled.
Afterburner - ftw!
(I find precisionX's graph really borked. how do you customize whats reported?)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.40V nvdd EVBOT (droop to 1.385)
> 1.685V fvdd
> 980x bios
> 1630/2123 Max T 28C (water temp 15C)
> cpu @ 4.6
> 
> Not sure what gpuZ is reporting - boost is disabled.
> Afterburner - ftw!
> (I find precisionX's graph really borked. how do you customize whats reported?)


other than the overvolt feature PX is a waste of space lol and that something coming from me who has always preferred PX


----------



## Jpmboy

I just don't get why the classified and KPE bios's require clocks so much higher than the strix to match (or in this case, edge out my best w/c strix fs score - 16242). EVGA should get the guy at asus for their bios coding!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I just don't get why the classified and KPE bios's require clocks so much higher than the strix to match (or in this case, edge out my best w/c strix fs score - 16242). EVGA should get the guy at asus for their bios coding!


Isn't there a bios for the 980 classified that fixed that problem?, not the asus bios on the classy option either thought there was something else?

Maybe there still working on a better bios for the 980KPE.


----------



## Kimir

Damn, you throw some serious volt for that clock! And when I look at the Single GPU Firestrike Top 30 chart, my latest is quick!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Isn't there a bios for the 980 classified that fixed that problem?, not the asus bios on the classy option either thought there was something else?
> 
> Maybe there still working on a better bios for the 980KPE.


I hope so!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Damn, you throw some serious volt for that clock! And when I look at the Single GPU Firestrike Top 30 chart, my latest is quick!


eh, max T is <30C even at those volts for FS @ 1080P. Ultra warms it up a little more. I'm worried that the voltage isn't helping all that much vs my aircooled result.


----------



## scorpscarx

Has anyone tried mounting a prolimatech mk-26 or logysis dracula cooler on the 780 classy with the black heatspreader still on so you don't have to glue sinks?

It makes a wierd pattern around the socket not sure if those coolers will actually fit in that space.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh, max T is <30C even at those volts for FS @ 1080P. Ultra warms it up a little more. I'm worried that the voltage isn't helping all that much vs my aircooled result.


Yeah your temp is perfect but couldn't you squeeze more megahertz with that voltage? Don't tell me you are already hitting a wall with your card


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah your temp is perfect but couldn't you squeeze more megahertz with that voltage? Don't tell me you are already hitting a wall with your card


I think so... much higher and FS is like I'm looking thru a kaleidoscope.








Gonna try the OC bios. 980x so far is lacking IMO. Same clocks on the strix would crush this score.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4159962


----------



## Kimir

Weird, I'm getting better result with 980x than stock bioses at same clock. What was the real clock on that last run?


----------



## marc0053

I'm not proud of this but I can confirm the Kingpin bios don't work on the classified and will bork that bios completely.
The pc works well but get no video even at bios when booting. Good thing there is a normal + oc bios


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I'm not proud of this but I can confirm the Kingpin bios don't work on the classified and will bork that bios completely.
> The pc works well but get no video even at bios when booting. Good thing there is a normal + oc bios


oooh.








were you able to recover the ln2 bios slot with a reflash? (really want to try the strix bios)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Weird, I'm getting better result with 980x than stock bioses at same clock. What was the real clock on that last run?


got the 5960x rig in pieces right now, the pic is in hwbot:
http://hwbot.org/submission/2773817_jpmboy_3dmark___fire_strike_geforce_gtx_980_16481_marks

gpuZ is way off with the 980x bios (reporting boost where there is none)


----------



## Keei

Anyone know if kingpin releases a modded bios for the gtx 980 classified 3988?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oooh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were you able to recover the ln2 bios slot with a reflash? (really want to try the strix bios)


I was hoping to be able to boot in safe mode with NVidia drivers disabled but when i'm on the LN2 "borked" bios is doesn't even show the video on the monitor as it remains black the whole time even through a pc restart.


----------



## stickg1

Not sure about some of the BIOS links. (Specifically the GTX 780 Classified ones) Tried a few, only one worked for my card and it actually resulted in less voltage and lower frequency overclock. The other ones just straight bricked. I might be missing something, are they specific to certain revisions of the card?


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keei*
> 
> Anyone know if kingpin releases a modded bios for the gtx 980 classified 3988?


http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3162

All tools and bios needed here


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I was hoping to be able to boot in safe mode with NVidia drivers disabled but when i'm on the LN2 "borked" bios is doesn't even show the video on the monitor as it remains black the whole time even through a pc restart.


so, what works is to just change to the OC or normal bios position, boot normally, once in windows, disable the display driver in device manager, flip the bios switch to the bad slot, flash, enable the display driver and shut down. reboot, should be good to go.


----------



## ssiperko

You guys and yer 6 cores are killing me!









SS


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Not sure about some of the BIOS links. (Specifically the GTX 780 Classified ones) Tried a few, only one worked for my card and it actually resulted in less voltage and lower frequency overclock. The other ones just straight bricked. I might be missing something, *are they specific to certain revisions of the card?*


hey STICK!

there very well might be. looking at the TPU data base, a few 780 classys have 80.10.3A.xx and others have 80.80.21.xx. i think the 80.10.3A.xx are for A1 chip(s) and the 80.80.xx.xx are the be B1 chips like the "vanilla" 780s as in the OP of the 780 owner's thread.

but since i had a 780 ACX and not a classy, you may want to hear from someone that actually had a classy.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I'm not proud of this but I can confirm the Kingpin bios don't work on the classified and will bork that bios completely.
> The pc works well but get no video even at bios when booting. Good thing there is a normal + oc bios


Marc - this is exactly what I have with the 980x bios if I use the HDMI port... switched to a DVI cable and had picture. IDK - maybe the same thing?


----------



## DarkIdeals

Ugh....finally got a notification that the KPE was in stock and i just had to call to paypal to ok the purchase tomorrow morning and they frickin sell out in a few hours today









I did see some info on a guy who was modifying the EK 780 Classy block to fit the KPE 980s, anyone know about this? Or how it would be done exactly? I hate universal blocks and i'm not sure what kind of mosfet/vrm cooling i would need since i've never used uni blocks due to the afore-mentioned hatred of them.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> You guys and yer 6 cores are killing me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Tell me about it lol .. 5820k is looking pretty good to be honest for tri sli ( i know 8x8x8 but one card has to run 8 anyhow so rather not have the microstutter ) .. so much cheaper than the 5960x too and i think for all intents and purposes it will perform close with a decent oc.


----------



## thechosenwon

Enjoy









http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=29139&postcount=12


----------



## Kimir

Oh thanks! If I can get 100-150mhz more that rox. I mean 1650 at 1.25v that's golden right?


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=29139&postcount=12


thanks!








Awesome with a air XOC bios! Will flash it after work!








How do i make so the card will have 1.2v when booting windows?


----------



## thechosenwon

Nah your dreamin, 1650 most likely going to need more than 1.25 real v








This bios should let the overclock scale better on voltage at warmer temperatures (A / W) on most cards, all cards will respond differently tho. I've seen 75mhz gain on low end and almost 150mhz gain on top end, but really depends on leakage of the gpu.


----------



## Kimir

'Kay, will try it when I get home, any increases is good anyway (if score scale up too).








1605Mhz at 1.25v was pretty darn good, even if it was only ninja firestrike run but couldn't pass FSE/FSU.


----------



## tyvar1

Will flash bios for the first time today so I got some questions









Is this the right NVFlash tool?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980

And

"Please be aware that when flashing some of these modified bio's that you MUST have voltage applied to the card. Minimum 1.2v in some cases upon booting windows because of p-state settings and higher base clocks."

So how do I make so the card is on 1.2v when booting windows?

And

When I am going to flash the bios do I put NVFlash and bios in a map and then shift right click to open CMD in that folder and then write
nvflash kp980Ax.rom -6
Klick yes and then reboot?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> Will flash bios for the first time today so I got some questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the right NVFlash tool?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980
> 
> And
> 
> "Please be aware that when flashing some of these modified bio's that you MUST have voltage applied to the card. Minimum 1.2v in some cases upon booting windows because of p-state settings and higher base clocks."
> 
> So how do I make so the card is on 1.2v when booting windows?
> 
> And
> 
> When I am going to flash the bios do I put NVFlash and bios in a map and then shift right click to open CMD in that folder and then write
> nvflash kp980Ax.rom -6
> Klick yes and then reboot?


you don't need the "-6".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=29139&postcount=12


Thanks V! - will try it today with 1.25V on the evbot


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Nah your dreamin, 1650 most likely going to need more than 1.25 real v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bios should let the overclock scale better on voltage at warmer temperatures (A / W) on most cards, all cards will respond differently tho. I've seen 75mhz gain on low end and almost 150mhz gain on top end, but really depends on leakage of the gpu.


it's giving me a mismatch. KBT can't open it either, whereas it can open 980x, and the stock bios', Used the same nvflash and commands that work for the 980x and reflash back to the LN2 stock bios. I'm doing something wrong? Help plz.


----------



## AndreTM

Guys I'm not able to flash the new kp980Ax BIOS!
I tried NVFlash 5.206 and 5.190 but both gave me "GPU Mismatch".
Of course I disabled the card in the control panel (I've also tried to add -6 but nothing)


----------



## Kimir

I've seen that too, can't open in maxwellbiostweaker, I guess it got borked when uploaded.
And the link to download the 980x isn't working anymore on kingpincooling forum too.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's giving me a mismatch. KBT can't open it either, whereas it can open 980x, and the stock bios', Used the same nvflash and commands that work for the 980x and reflash back to the LN2 stock bios. I'm doing something wrong? Help plz.


I was able to reflash the LN2 bios on the classified by switching the GPU in another slot in the RVE. I just tried the kp980Ax bios on the Classified card and was also getting the mismatch error so I put this in the latest Nvflash posted by Kingpin for the KPE card " Nvflash -override -6 x.rom and it ended working.

It took a few restarts before I was able to set Kboost and overboost to work.

The only issue I'm having now is that the KPE card bios on the classified won't allow me to run at 1440p @ 144hz but only 1080p at 60hz.
I can't use my ASUS Swift monitor so I'm using a cheapy 1080p monitor instead.

Lot's of testing to be done...lol


----------



## tyvar1

I think i will wait flashing bios until. They are fixed haha


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I was able to reflash the LN2 bios on the classified by switching the GPU in another slot in the RVE. I just tried the kp980Ax bios on the Classified card and was also getting the mismatch error so I put this in the latest Nvflash posted by Kingpin for the KPE card " Nvflash -override -6 x.rom and it ended working.
> 
> It took a few restarts before I was able to set Kboost and overboost to work.
> 
> The only issue I'm having now is that the KPE card bios on the classified won't allow me to run at 1440p @ 144hz but only 1080p at 60hz.
> I can't use my ASUS Swift monitor so I'm using a cheapy 1080p monitor instead.
> 
> Lot's of testing to be done...lol


great to know you got the bios slot back,. I've used the bios switch method as described many times - works like a charm.
You mean the nvflash posted for the classified?
so Nvflash *-override* -6 x.rom... two dashes for the long command right?


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> I think i will wait flashing bios until. They are fixed haha


Uhm.. Good idea








I hope that Vince will write something helpful soon

Edit: I tried to type 'NVFlash - override -6 bios.rom' with NVFlash 5.206 but I had the same problem, still GPU Mismatch


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Uhm.. Good idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that Vince will write something helpful soon
> 
> Edit: I tried to type 'NVFlash - override -6 bios.rom' with NVFlash 5.206 but I had the same problem, still GPU Mismatch


with or without the override, using 206 or .196 I still get the mismatch. Marc is flashing a 980 classy, not a KP if I read that right.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> great to know you got the bios slot back,. I've used the bios switch method as described many times - works like a charm.
> You mean the nvflash posted for the classified?
> so Nvflash *-override* -6 x.rom... two dashes for the long command right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with or without the override, using 206 or .196 I still get the mismatch. Marc is flashing a 980 classy, not a KP if I read that right.


I've used the nvflash posted for the KPE card. Yes I input exactly what you wrote "Nvflash -override -6 x.rom"
And yes I'm using the KPE bios kp980Ax on a classified card "04G-P4-2988-KR"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I've used the nvflash posted for the KPE card. Yes I input exactly what you wrote "Nvflash -override -6 x.rom"
> And yes I'm using the KPE bios kp980Ax on a classified card "04G-P4-2988-KR"


can you open the nvflash you used, type in "nvflash --list" and post back with the version #? please


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can you open the nvflash you used, type in "nvflash --list" and post back with the version #? please


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thx. +1









i'm using the same version. may be KP vs classy.


----------



## AndreTM

Funny that it works on an unsupported card and not on the right one ahaha
Maybe Vince used a different version of NVFlash..


----------



## DarkIdeals

Anyone on here that has one of the KPE cards have a 780 classy block? I have a suspicion that it fits the 980 KPE pretty much exactly right. There's a guy that's selling "modified" 780 classy blocks pre-attached to KPE 980 cards and i'm thinking that it's a hoax, that there is no "modification". I looked on the ek coolingconfig site and all the screw holes and the standoffs on the 780 classy block match up pretty much perfectly with the 980 classified, and i have a hunch that it'll fit the KPE since the only difference i've noticed between the 780 KPE and the 980 regular classy is a slightly smaller pcb (but could be my imagination since i'm looking at different scaled pics possibly) So my logic is that if the KPE pcb is a little larger like the 780 one then a 780 classy block would plop right on it perfectly. Can one of you guys take a pic of the actual pcb? The side with the gpu i mean.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Anyone on here that has one of the KPE cards have a 780 classy block? I have a suspicion that it fits the 980 KPE pretty much exactly right. There's a guy that's selling "modified" 780 classy blocks pre-attached to KPE 980 cards and i'm thinking that it's a hoax, that there is no "modification". I looked on the ek coolingconfig site and all the screw holes and the standoffs on the 780 classy block match up pretty much perfectly with the 980 classified, and i have a hunch that it'll fit the KPE since the only difference i've noticed between the 780 KPE and the 980 regular classy is a slightly smaller pcb (but could be my imagination since i'm looking at different scaled pics possibly) So my logic is that if the KPE pcb is a little larger like the 780 one then a 780 classy block would plop right on it perfectly. Can one of you guys take a pic of the actual pcb? The side with the gpu i mean.


Jacob confirmed that the 980 classy block will not fit the KP. Is that slinky selling the modified block?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I've used the nvflash posted for the KPE card. Yes I input exactly what you wrote "Nvflash -override -6 x.rom"
> And yes I'm using the KPE bios kp980Ax on a classified card "04G-P4-2988-KR"


...I think there are now s.th. like 5 or so different mod Bios versions that may work on the regular Classy (2988 at least)









Marc, can you open the Kp980Ax.rom w/ Maxwell Bios tweaker ? I noticed a slight size difference (175kb vs 176kb) in kp980Ax and Kp980x - and the 'Ax' version just shows blank screens in Maxwell Bios Tweaker, unlike the earlier 'x' version


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I think there are now s.th. like 5 or so different mod Bios versions that may work on the regular Classy (2988 at least)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc, can you open the Kp980Ax.rom w/ Maxwell Bios tweaker ? I noticed a slight size difference (175kb vs 176kb) in kp980Ax and Kp980x - and the 'Ax' version just shows blank screens in Maxwell Bios Tweaker, unlike the earlier 'x' version


http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/15360_20#post_23590805

same thing. lets see if marc can open Ax.


----------



## AndreTM

I flashed the new BIOS with the latest version of NVFlash by Joe Dirts, the one with all checks bypassed.
When I rebooted the motherboard was stuck with POST code 96 (videocard related), I restored my LN2 BIOS with the default one and I tried to flash with the card overvolted (by tool and with the two switches), nothing has changed... Now I restored it again to default


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's giving me a mismatch. KBT can't open it either, whereas it can open 980x, and the stock bios', Used the same nvflash and commands that work for the 980x and reflash back to the LN2 stock bios. I'm doing something wrong? Help plz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Guys I'm not able to flash the new kp980Ax BIOS!
> I tried NVFlash 5.206 and 5.190 but both gave me "GPU Mismatch".
> Of course I disabled the card in the control panel (I've also tried to add -6 but nothing)


That's what happened to me also.

I used Joe Dirts latest nvflash and overrode the warning -- no screen on reboot so I reset to std bios and will reflash back to the oc bios tonight.

SS


----------



## Kimir

Something is weird with the bios over KPC forum, I downloaded it day 1 it was shared here.
Today the 980x.rom isn't downloadable, link isn't working. However the link on strongisland1 quote does work, so I just downloaded it, and it's different from the 980x I've got, see:
the right one is the one I took day 1, the left one is the one I took today, in strongisland1 quote









I'm gonna stick to the one I have til Vince share the air/water optimized one that is working.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Jacob confirmed that the 980 classy block will not fit the KP. Is that slinky selling the modified block?


Yeah it's slinky, but i'm not talking about the 980 classy block, i'm saying that the 780 TI Classy block is the one he put on it. Have you bought stuff from slinky or something? I'm a bit nervous about buying from him since it says he has "over 10 available" of the kingpin with modded block, and i just doubt even someone like him would have 10 cards laying around, and if he doesn't have the cards yet then that's a possible long wait since they're never in stock. I've been trying to get the two KPE cards i want from newegg and EVGA and by the time i got my money set up to pay for them they went out of stock, in stock, and then out of stock again in like 3 days lol. This last time they sold out in a few hours









On that note, if anyone wants to be charitable and help a poor soul by selling their KPE card to me...


----------



## DarkIdeals

So kimir, how is your overclocking with the KPE's? You've probably mentioned it already i know but there's a lot of pages in this thread lol. Do you have just one or two? I'm really leaning towards the KPE, honestly the only thing that may make me get a regular classy instead is the damn waiting for the KPE to go in stock again and hope i can put an order through before they sell out again since i have to wait for the auto-notify then call my sponsor then hope he can place the order before they run out of stock again...


----------



## Kimir

Slinky is a scam, that being said, let's move on.
We have two choices for now, either get the uni block or wait for the full cover KPE block. I'm tempted to get the uni block, seems to work well enough for Jpm, and would look neat if I take the Hwbot edition with the cooling plate.

I pretty much reached the max I could do on air, I need lower temp. I have only one, couldn't afford two, not this time.
After I'm done transferring some stuff on my usb key (50Go of music to put in my car lalala), I'll go try some game and see what clock I can get stable, in Crysis 3, my fav game for clock testing. I've finished it like 7-8 times on hardcore already lol.

But seriously, as I said before, if you are not that much into overclocking, you could get the classy and be happy with it.
I took the KPE because I have plan to, someday, get into XOC and put my 780Ti KPE, 980 KPE and 6Ghz capable 4930K on LN2... I'll probably get a bench table and a RIVBE next month, since I have a 4930k, some DDR3 and a 1000w platimax laying around, so I can move things onto a bench rig and stop using my daily computer for that (sigh, changing the graphic card removed my office license...).


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I think there are now s.th. like 5 or so different mod Bios versions that may work on the regular Classy (2988 at least)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc, can you open the Kp980Ax.rom w/ Maxwell Bios tweaker ? I noticed a slight size difference (175kb vs 176kb) in kp980Ax and Kp980x - and the 'Ax' version just shows blank screens in Maxwell Bios Tweaker, unlike the earlier 'x' version


Same here I get a blank screen when opening with Maxwell II bios tweaker 1.31
Maxwell tweaker on left is ax bios while the one on the right is x bios.


Can anyone post their original 3x KPe bios? I would like to try them on the Classy card to see if it resolves the issues where I can output a higher res than 1080p @ 60 hz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Yeah it's slinky, *but i'm not talking about the 980 classy block,* i'm saying that the 780 TI Classy block is the one he put on it. Have you bought stuff from slinky or something? I'm a bit nervous about buying from him since it says he has "over 10 available" of the kingpin with modded block, and i just doubt even someone like him would have 10 cards laying around, and if he doesn't have the cards yet then that's a possible long wait since they're never in stock. I've been trying to get the two KPE cards i want from newegg and EVGA and by the time i got my money set up to pay for them they went out of stock, in stock, and then out of stock again in like 3 days lol. This last time they sold out in a few hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that note, if anyone wants to be charitable and help a poor soul by selling their KPE card to me...


yeah, i know you are talking about the 780ti block. slink posted that stuck on to a 980 classy months ago. THe decision is yours, but dremel tool mods to waterblocks are a reasonable cause for concern.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Same here I get a blank screen when opening with Maxwell II bios tweaker 1.31
> Maxwell tweaker on left is ax bios while the one on the right is x bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone post their original 3x KPe bios? I would like to try them on the Classy card to see if it resolves the issues where I can output a higher res than 1080p @ 60 hz


this will open the maxwell bios's

MaxwellBiosTweaker1.36.zip 101k .zip file


EVGA980KPEbios.zip 407k .zip file


thank Kimir for posting a few days ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Something is weird with the bios over KPC forum, I downloaded it day 1 it was shared here.
> Today the 980x.rom isn't downloadable, link isn't working. However the link on strongisland1 quote does work, so I just downloaded it, and it's different from the 980x I've got, see:
> the right one is the one I took day 1, the left one is the one I took today, in strongisland1 quote
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna stick to the one I have til Vince share the air/water optimized one that is working.


I have the 9A bios. where's you get that other one? have you tried it?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Something is weird with the bios over KPC forum, I downloaded it day 1 it was shared here.
> Today the 980x.rom isn't downloadable, link isn't working. However the link on strongisland1 quote does work, so I just downloaded it, and it's different from the 980x I've got, see:
> the right one is the one I took day 1, the left one is the one I took today, in strongisland1 quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna stick to the one I have til Vince share the air/water optimized one that is working.


Vince stated that the volts need to be over 1.2 when flashing the Ax bios.... mine were over 1.2 when I flashed. Now maybe the dip switches need to be off? Can't see how that might matter especially since a couple of you can't see squat in the bios tweeker when you open it. :dunno:

I'm still thrilled he's spending the time to help use lil' people who don't have chilly fingers.









SS


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

What's going on guys,

Currently I own two 980 HOFs which unfortunately were pretty mediocre overclockers on air with my stable clocks being 1530/2000 in benches and 1450/2000 in games. For those of you that already got their hands on the 980 KPE is the overclocking on air impressive enough for me to switch or not really?

Thanks,
ChrisxlxCross


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, i know you are talking about the 780ti block. slink posted that stuck on to a 980 classy months ago. THe decision is yours, but dremel tool mods to waterblocks are a reasonable cause for concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will open the maxwell bios's
> 
> MaxwellBiosTweaker1.36.zip 101k .zip file
> 
> 
> EVGA980KPEbios.zip 407k .zip file
> 
> 
> thank Kimir for posting a few days ago.
> I have the 9A bios. where's you get that other one? have you tried it?


K the Maxwell bios tweak 1.36 now allows me to open the x bios without errors but the ax still show blank.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> K the Maxwell bios tweak 1.36 now allows me to open the x bios without errors but the ax still show blank.


yeah - unless we're all doing this wrong, the Ax bios is borked. Maybe corrupted during upload, IDK. I flashed back to stock LN2 for now. May tweak it some my self...








BTW - the strix 980_70_2d bios won't flash to the KP.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - unless we're all doing this wrong, the Ax bios is borked. Maybe corrupted during upload, IDK. I flashed back to stock LN2 for now. May tweak it some my self...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - the strix 980_70_2d bios won't flash to the KP.


For some reason I can't flash to the ax bios anymore. Maybe it was just a lucky fluke who knows. However I was able to flash to the LN2 KP bios on the classy card card but still can't run my display at a higher res than 1080p at 60 Hz. I reflashed the LN2 classy bios on the LN2 tab.


----------



## Jpmboy

ah.. but the 980_80 strix bios did. may mean that the other shiminio strix bioses(?) will work too. I'll slowly see how this works out...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Something is weird with the bios over KPC forum, I downloaded it day 1 it was shared here.
> Today the 980x.rom isn't downloadable, link isn't working. However the link on strongisland1 quote does work, so I just downloaded it, and it's different from the 980x I've got, see:
> the right one is the one I took day 1, the left one is the one I took today, in strongisland1 quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna stick to the one I have til Vince share the air/water optimized one that is working.


That is really strange. I believe I flashed the one from the OP here with the nvflash in the OP here and it worked perfectly. My efficiency seems a bit off compared to the strix though. Need to test more. I think I will try the strix bios tonight.

I am so happy the kingpin memory is so much better this time than last kpe. 8400mhz out of the box without touching the evbot. So it should be comparable to the strix which I got around 8300mhz out of the box. The strix went to about 1525 core for me out of the box and the kingpin was at about 1585 core last night. This is directly out of the box with the 980x bios flashed and no voltage touched at all. I was definitely happy. Cant wait to really push it. I hit 2066mhz core on my strix so if I could break 2100mhz with the kpe I would be satisfied and happy I switched.


----------



## Kimir

The 980x bios is based on a strix bios, from what I've seen on hex editor.
No I haven't tried the 02 bios from my screen, I prefer to wait for the fixed Ax.

Looking forward to your result strongisland.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The 980x bios is based on a strip bios, from what I've seen on hex editor.
> No I haven't tried the 02 bios from my screen, I prefer to wait for the fixed Ax.


ya the 980x bios works perfectly for me. Didn't even have any voltage applied. Allowed my card to go higher than I was able to with the strix using the strix bios, so the 980x bios seems perfectly fine. No clue about the new 980ax bios.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Something is weird with the bios over KPC forum, I downloaded it day 1 it was shared here.
> Today the 980x.rom isn't downloadable, link isn't working. However the link on strongisland1 quote does work, so I just downloaded it, and it's different from the 980x I've got, see:
> the right one is the one I took day 1, the left one is the one I took today, in strongisland1 quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna stick to the one I have til Vince share the air/water optimized one that is working.


The one on the left looks a lot like the Shamino Strix 980_8x Bios, at least in some of the base values
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah.. but the 980_80 strix bios did. may mean that the other shiminio strix bioses(?) will work too. I'll slowly see how this works out...


...a world of *WARNING*







> when you flash 980_8x Bios on KPE, make sure you have DMM on it. I say this because some experiences with the regular Classy (2988 and 3988) and Shammy's Strix custom Bios...the '3988' version had a HUGE discrepancy in actual versus reported voltage (incl.. PrecX, EVBot) while the '2988' was spot on. The 3988 on Strix would say 1.15v (incl. on EVBot) which was really well over 1,4 volt. Fortunately, I had read about if elsewhere beforehand so I knew what to expect and how to control it. Still, could lead to major drama...NOW, I don't know if KPE (5988) behaves more like '3988' or '2988', but better safe than sorry > DMM is a must which I know you use.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The 980x bios is based on a strix bios, from what I've seen on hex editor.
> No I haven't tried the 02 bios from my screen, I prefer to wait for the fixed Ax.
> 
> Looking forward to your result strongisland.


could you do me a huge favor and send me the bios you got day one which looks different from the one I posted. Would like to try them both out.

That was really cool of Vince to stop by and post a new bios. It's nice to know EVGA works so closely with the community and really listens.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> could you do me a huge favor and send me the bios you got day one which looks different from the one I posted. Would like to try them both out.
> 
> That was really cool of Vince to stop by and post a new bios. It's nice to know EVGA works so closely with the community and really listens.


Here it is

kp980x.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## AndreTM

Edit: Thanks a lot!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Here it is
> 
> kp980x.zip 136k .zip file


thanks a lot, whichever one I flashed it worked great.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> The one on the left looks a lot like the Shamino Strix 980_8x Bios, at least in some of the base values
> ...a world of *WARNING*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > *when you flash 980_8x Bios on KPE, make sure you have DMM on it.* I say this because some experiences with the regular Classy (2988 and 3988) and Shammy's Strix custom Bios...the '3988' version had a HUGE discrepancy in actual versus reported voltage (incl.. PrecX, EVBot) while the '2988' was spot on. The 3988 on Strix would say 1.15v (incl. on EVBot) which was really well over 1,4 volt. Fortunately, I had read about if elsewhere beforehand so I knew what to expect and how to control it. Still, could lead to major drama...NOW, I don't know if KPE (5988) behaves more like '3988' or '2988', but better safe than sorry > DMM is a must which I know you use.


I did compare 980_80 and 980x by hex editor - that's why I went ahead with the flash.
yup, I do (continuous







). flashed with both switches off. set a base line of 1.16V at desktop (these do not have a 2D mode). didn't spin up higher. shut down, set 1 on - test then 2 - test. Load voltage with 980_80 is 1.357 without touching anything. Desktop is 1.2V 2 switches on. 980_80 flashed and works fine, runs well. gonna flash up to _82 and see. no liquid courage used.







but I really don't like 3D-locked bioses (sp?). You extreme guys do tho.








I also loaded the "1278" clock bios - works but playing with the other family members right now.
still no flashy thingy with the Ax bios. Must have got corrupted somehow.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> thanks a lot, whichever one I flashed it worked great.


drop a copy to your desktop with gpuZ and post it..please.


----------



## AndreTM

Have you tried to OC with the 980_80?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> drop a copy to your desktop with gpuZ and post it..please.


it's the one in the OP. I am on my work pc now but I can post it directly from my gpuz later.


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> it's the one in the OP. I am on my work pc now but I can post it directly from my gpuz later.


I compared the one in the first page with the one posted by Kimir but they are identical


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> I compared the one in the first page with the one posted by Kimir but they are identical


want the other one? it's here.


----------



## Mydog

Damn









No matter how much cold air and voltage I throw at these babies I cant get them to fly, 1592 MHz on core is max and I've tested bios'es and drivers flipped switches and used Evbot









I need to get hold of Vince or Tin on FB, I must be doing something very wrong here


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> want the other one? it's here.


I'm going to try it, I thought that the one in first page and the last you posted were different








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how much cold air and voltage I throw at these babies I cant get them to fly, 1592 MHz on core is max and I've tested bios'es and drivers flipped switches and used Evbot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get hold of Vince or Tin on FB, I must be doing something very wrong here


Same here! I can do ~1575Mhz with the default voltage and I can't go higher!
Raising the voltage doesn't help, when I raise it the card seems more unstable


----------



## splmann

I have the same Problem , i tested the Card with my chiller but i cant go 1650+ . This was no problem with my classi !


----------



## Kimir

I kinda had the same experience at first, everything past 1555Mhz was difficult, but doing by step I was able to get more out of it. See my post here.
In the end I was able to do a firestrike run at 1605Mhz at 1.25v and best my own score. That was a one time thing, though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Have you tried to OC with the 980_80?


yes - still getting an understanding of this bios on this card (using 980_82 right now) certainly seems to score higher clock for clock with the strix bios (same thing was true for the classified)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> it's the one in the OP. I am on my work pc now but I can post it directly from my gpuz later.


np bro - I have the two bioses mentioned.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how much cold air and voltage I throw at these babies I cant get them to fly, 1592 MHz on core is max and I've tested bios'es and drivers flipped switches and used Evbot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get hold of Vince or Tin on FB, *I must be doing something very wrong* here


I really doubt it.


----------



## tyvar1

For me the best i could do was 1500/2000 IF i go higher i get flickering and drivers crash


----------



## 8bitjunkie

my validation link

evga 780 classy

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=dxghc


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Slinky is a scam, that being said, let's move on.
> We have two choices for now, either get the uni block or wait for the full cover KPE block. I'm tempted to get the uni block, seems to work well enough for Jpm, and would look neat if I take the Hwbot edition with the cooling plate.
> 
> I pretty much reached the max I could do on air, I need lower temp. I have only one, couldn't afford two, not this time.
> After I'm done transferring some stuff on my usb key (50Go of music to put in my car lalala), I'll go try some game and see what clock I can get stable, in Crysis 3, my fav game for clock testing. I've finished it like 7-8 times on hardcore already lol.
> 
> But seriously, as I said before, if you are not that much into overclocking, you could get the classy and be happy with it.
> I took the KPE because I have plan to, someday, get into XOC and put my 780Ti KPE, 980 KPE and 6Ghz capable 4930K on LN2... I'll probably get a bench table and a RIVBE next month, since I have a 4930k, some DDR3 and a 1000w platimax laying around, so I can move things onto a bench rig and stop using my daily computer for that (sigh, changing the graphic card removed my office license...).


Yeah i know, but there's just something about actually having one (or two







) of these things and knowing you've got the best lol. And like you i eventually wanted to get into overclocking competition possibly and honestly even for gaming i imagine the 980 KPE would be less likely for a slightly noobish OCer like me to end up frying (aside from the fact that having the classy tool and custom bios in the first place might make it MORE risky though) The way i look at it, if i got the best, there's nothing for me to regret afterwards right? Well until the new titan comes out but at that point it'd be better to just get a 3rd 980 instead of one of those for $1,300...

I don't really plan on doing LN2 much but i do have plans to take my water cooling more extreme with chillers etc..

I kinda had a tiny sneaking suspicion that slinky's system is shady somehow, and i know you're wanting to move on but i have to ask. Is it just a fake scam to steal money? or is it that the waterblock doesn't fit the card properly or something? Just curious sorry.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes - still getting an understanding of this bios on this card (using 980_82 right now) certainly seems to score higher clock for clock with the strix bios (same thing was true for the classified)
> np bro - I have the two bioses mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really doubt it.


I'm going to try and add some voltage with the evbot tonight to see if I can I break the core speed I got without adding voltage. Everything seemed to work perfectly but I didn't try to push it more than stock voltage.


----------



## acebound

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4163770

Best I could do with air for now! Will try kp980Ax when it is ready. Cheers


----------



## stickg1

Oh sweet, I was able to get that Skyn3t 780 Classified BIOS working right finally! And the disabling display drivers, flipping the BIOS switch and flashing trick worked like a charm! Thanks!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Oh sweet, I was able to get that Skyn3t 780 Classified BIOS working right finally! And the disabling display drivers, flipping the BIOS switch and flashing trick worked like a charm! Thanks!


ya the last 780 bios which I think is rev 4 should cover all the revisions made to the 780. It should work with any 780 classy.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya the last 780 bios which I think is rev 4 should cover all the revisions made to the 780. It should work with any 780 classy.


Yeah I put that on my LN2 BIOS slot and put one I modified myself on the regular slot. The one I made basically just ups the base and boost a little, enables 100% fan, and bumps stock memory to 7200MHz effective.

Is there a trick to getting the voltage to work in MSI AB? I can adjust it on the modded BIOS but it maxes out at 1154mV under load. I have to use Precision X to get over 1.2v but I don't really like the new menu in PrecisionX. Can I either change the layout or get it work with MSI-AB?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah I put that on my LN2 BIOS slot and put one I modified myself on the regular slot. The one I made basically just ups the base and boost a little, enables 100% fan, and bumps stock memory to 7200MHz effective.
> 
> Is there a trick to getting the voltage to work in MSI AB? I can adjust it on the modded BIOS but it maxes out at 1154mV under load. I have to use Precision X to get over 1.2v but I don't really like the new menu in PrecisionX. Can I either change the layout or get it work with MSI-AB?


I would use the classy voltage tool for any voltage changes. To be honest I never used msi ab or px for voltage adjustments. It does seem px does work better with evga cards.


----------



## Jpmboy

unfortunately, my K|inp|n is showing up as an asus card.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately, my K|inp|n is showing up as an asus card.


...still, a 100pt + or so improvement







? I call the custom Shammy Asus Strix Bios on non-ref EVGA a 'Classtrix'


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...still, a 100pt + or so improvement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? I call the custom Shammy Asus Strix Bios on non-ref EVGA a 'Classtrix'


K|ngStr|x ?
lol - even a little better: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6033463
takin her up sloooow.
it's a real pia to have to flash just to change vram clocks.









eh, a little moar better









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4167788


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> K|ngStr|x ?
> lol - even a little better: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6033463
> takin her up sloooow.
> it's a real pia to have to flash just to change vram clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh, a little moar better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4167788


Great!








Voltage?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> K|ngStr|x ?
> lol - even a little better: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6033463
> takin her up sloooow.
> it's a real pia to have to flash just to change vram clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh, a little moar better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4167788


...very nice re FS









...re the real pain for re-flashing just to change VRAM, I know what you mean > x4 .







.ran 1x exhaustive tests for Shammy Bios Strix 980_80 to 980_90 on my lead card ...but w/ up to 4x GPU, that's like a week of testing permutations and combinations, so I just took a wild stab at it for the combos I had, but then...recently exchanged the 4th card (was a '3988') to a 2988 to match the other three; lucked out on the new sample but now I have to redo everything re. 2x, 3x, 4x subs

...in the meantime, I built a gamer (rather than bencher) with a low-v 4790K @ 5.4 GHz on phase and 2x 7990s (4gpu) on a Max VII formula...set-it-and-forget-it; haven't fiddled w/ a single thing in months...may be it's not the custom Bios for 980s etc - may be it's me ?!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...very nice re FS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...re the real pain for re-flashing just to change VRAM, I know what you mean > x4 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .ran 1x exhaustive tests for Shammy Bios Strix 980_80 to 980_90 on my lead card ...but w/ up to 4x GPU, that's like a week of testing permutations and combinations, so I just took a wild stab at it for the combos I had, but then...recently exchanged the 4th card (was a '3988') to a 2988 to match the other three; lucked out on the new sample but now I have to redo everything re. 2x, 3x, 4x subs
> 
> ...in the meantime, I built a gamer (rather than bencher) with a low-v 4790K @ 5.4 GHz on phase and 2x 7990s (4gpu) on a Max VII formula...set-it-and-forget-it; haven't fiddled w/ a single thing in months...may be it's not the custom Bios for 980s etc - may be it's me ?!


Thanks - I haven't done any clean starts, just ran the asus bios up the ladder to see how far it would go. Not gonna beat your scores.








Yeah, that's like my [email protected]+295x2 Day-driver. no tweaking and the younger generation hasn't borked it yet gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage?


a notch (or two







) lower than I needed on the 980x bios. Max temp water cooled was 33C


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






second card arrived, but waiting on another uniblock. All I need is some red tubing.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks - I haven't done any clean starts, just ran the asus bios up the ladder to see how far it would go. Not gonna beat your scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's like my [email protected]+295x2 Day-driver. no tweaking and the younger generation hasn't borked it yet gaming.
> a notch (or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) lower than I needed on the 980x bios. Max temp water cooled was 33C
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second card arrived, but waiting on another uniblock. All I need is some red tubing.


... my 1x FS sub is over 2 mths old; a lot of folks are nibbling at / beating it, i.e.. w/ newer drivers - the real money is on Windows 10 for FS/FSE/FSU (and for that matter XTU)

...red tubing might still be in short supply







, but I recently switched to dark blue and black tubing


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ... my 1x FS sub is over 2 mths old; a lot of folks are nibbling at / beating it, i.e.. w/ newer drivers - the real money is on Windows 10 for FS/FSE/FSU (and for that matter XTU)
> 
> ...red tubing might still be in short supply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I recently switched to dark blue and black tubing


yeah i need to redo mt xtu bench for hwbot challenger divi 1 on windows 10, i see loud silence has # 1 spot with windows 10 with a 166x score.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second card arrived, but waiting on another uniblock. All I need is some red tubing.


Jpm what sort of volts for that 1734 ? i need around 1.45-1.47 depending on the app for 1740 on the strixs .

I've actually got 3 classified 780 waterblocks lying around , when i heard they could be modded for the 980 classies its peaked my interest a bit , you getting better clocks with the classy ?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ... my 1x FS sub is over 2 mths old; a lot of folks are nibbling at / beating it, i.e.. w/ newer drivers - the real money is on Windows 10 for FS/FSE/FSU (and for that matter XTU)
> 
> ...red tubing might still be in short supply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I recently switched to dark blue and black tubing


Forget other people, Stinky PC passed you yesterday

http://hwbot.org/submission/2773915_
http://hwbot.org/submission/2773225_

Time to get back at him...

Windows 10 is better, Hmnnn..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ... my 1x FS sub is over 2 mths old; a lot of folks are nibbling at / beating it, i.e.. w/ newer drivers - the real money is on Windows 10 for FS/FSE/FSU (and for that matter XTU)
> 
> ...red tubing might still be in short supply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I recently switched to dark blue and black tubing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yeah - your 980 classified score is holding up well.

*SO*... hwbot does not accept windows 8.1 (with only a very few cpu benchmark exceptions, like XTU) and windows 10?? is there a RTC issue with 10 also?


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> I'm going to try it, I thought that the one in first page and the last you posted were different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here! I can do ~1575Mhz with the default voltage and I can't go higher!
> Raising the voltage doesn't help, when I raise it the card seems more unstable


Yup this is something I've noticed on Maxwell pretty much anything past 1.3v on air is going to be unstable.


----------



## marc0053

Has anyone been able to put the Strix's "980_normal.rom" on the class's "LN2" bios switch?
I keep getting a black screen as soon as Nvidia drivers load up after the startup screen.


----------



## stickg1

Oh poo, just realized the reason my 780 Classy is running in the low 80s is because one of the fans isn't spinning. Anyone know where I can get a replacement. Of course EVGA RMA is always an option. Wouldn't mind fixing it myself if possible.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - your 980 classified score is holding up well.
> 
> *SO*... hwbot does not accept windows 8.1 (with only a very few cpu benchmark exceptions, like XTU) and windows 10?? is there a RTC issue with 10 also?


...yeah, Win 10 has the same RTC '''bug''' (not really a bug, but you know what I mean re. adopting a real time clock [RTC] that is 'mobile-compatible' in Win 8 and 8.1), so Futruremark's and Intel's Win 8 / 8.1 fix applies


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...yeah, Win 10 has the same RTC '''bug''' (not really a bug, but you know what I mean re. adopting a real time clock [RTC] that is 'mobile-compatible' in Win 8 and 8.1), so Futruremark's and Intel's Win 8 / 8.1 fix applies


yeah.. nothing above w7 for catzilla, heaven, a couple of others, and I think every CPU bench except XTU (maybe bot prime). RaginCain coded and proposed a background monitor to bot, but way too much resistance. and too many guys benching 12 year old graphics benchmarks on XP.









Bot needs to step up or very few folks will be on board having to run an OS that's 3 to 4 generations old.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah i need to redo mt xtu bench for hwbot challenger divi 1 on windows 10, i see loud silence has # 1 spot with windows 10 with a 166x score.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol - no matter what, I get 2149 (268.25) 100, 125, or 166 strap. Maybe need to get off peg/dmi 100?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - no matter what, I get 2149 (268.25) 100, 125, or 166 strap. Maybe need to get off peg/dmi 100?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


im sure you can get your memory timing's tighter for bench runs.....


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Oh poo, just realized the reason my 780 Classy is running in the low 80s is because one of the fans isn't spinning. Anyone know where I can get a replacement. Of course EVGA RMA is always an option. Wouldn't mind fixing it myself if possible.


If you don't mind the looks of it you could always replace it with another high quality 100mm (iirc) double ball bearing fan purchased anywhere that has that kind of thing. Although if you do mind the looks you could always get two of the fans and replace both so they would look the same. Not sure if EVGA sells the ACX 2.0 fans, i know you can buy entire acx coolers on ebay sometimes though, so if you could snag a whole heatsink cheap you could just swap the fan out or swap the whole sink.


----------



## tyvar1

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=29159&postcount=24

Kingpin knows about the BIOS problem


----------



## thechosenwon

Hey sorry about that, its an issue with a beta test bios and the flasher/nv driver. Working on EVGA Xtreme LN2 and Xtreme Air/Water bios today, so should have something a little later for u guys to try that will be simple to flash and also not need V on boot







. For now I took that link down, not right bios. I'll provide working flashtool + all the correct bios files later.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Hey sorry about that, its an issue with a beta test bios and the flasher/nv driver. Working on EVGA Xtreme LN2 and Xtreme Air/Water bios today, so should have something a little later for u guys to try that will be simple to flash and also not need V on boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For now I took that link down, not right bios. I'll provide working flashtool + all the correct bios files later.


MUCH appreciated! :bow:

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Hey sorry about that, its an issue with a beta test bios and the flasher/nv driver. Working on EVGA Xtreme LN2 and Xtreme Air/Water bios today, so should have something a little later for u guys to try that will be simple to flash and also not need V on boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For now I took that link down, not right bios. I'll provide working flashtool + all the correct bios files later.


thanks K|ngp|n !

I tried flashing that bios so many times today I think the bios slot got bigger.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Hey sorry about that, its an issue with a beta test bios and the flasher/nv driver. Working on EVGA Xtreme LN2 and Xtreme Air/Water bios today, so should have something a little later for u guys to try that will be simple to flash and also not need V on boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For now I took that link down, not right bios. I'll provide working flashtool + all the correct bios files later.


awesome news!


----------



## thechosenwon

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=29165&postcount=28


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=29165&postcount=28


thank you!will test when i get home!


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=29165&postcount=28


Thanks a lot!








Can't wait to try! I'm at the university now :|


----------



## dilster97

Using an updated Classified controller (got it on K|NGP|N cooling forum by the man himself in the tools section) And i'm wondering how it works and is there any software programs that can measure the additional voltage?

http://gyazo.com/089b22474bacda2c047d530480191dba

I usually apply the voltage in precision X then add a small bit more each time in the controller.


----------



## Kimir

No software reads voltage correctly, use a DMM. It has been repeated many time.
Also, when using the classy tool, the voltage setting on PX/AB is useless, since it overwrite the value and you lose offset voltage.


----------



## tyvar1

Remember guys to have kboost enabled on the latest air/water bios so you can oc the memory


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> No software reads voltage correctly, use a DMM. It has been repeated many time.
> Also, when using the classy tool, the voltage setting on PX/AB is useless, since it overwrite the value and you lose offset voltage.


So ignore PX voltage and OV with just the tool?

I will try and pick up a mulit meter soon. love the 980 KPE so far.


----------



## AndreTM

Finally!








1610Mhz on AIR with the new BIOS, the real voltage under load was 1.407V.



I tried to go higher but it seems hard, probably because temps (around 67°C with a voltage a bit higher)


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> So ignore PX voltage and OV with just the tool?
> 
> I will try and pick up a mulit meter soon. love the 980 KPE so far.


Pretty much, yeah.
If you didn't turned on the voltage switches, what you set on the classy tool is spot on under load.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1610Mhz on AIR with the new BIOS, the real voltage under load was 1.407V.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to go higher but it seems hard, probably because temps (around 67°C with a voltage a bit higher)


Good, I hope I won't need that much voltage to get 1605 stable enough to run FSE/FSU and else... it would be a huge jump from what I needed on FS.


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Pretty much, yeah.
> If you didn't turned on the voltage switches, what you set on the classy tool is spot on under load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, I hope I won't need that much voltage to get 1605 stable enough to run FSE/FSU and else... it would be a huge jump from what I needed on FS.


This BIOS needs more volts than the others for this card but really uses the applied voltage, not like before where it was useless


----------



## tyvar1

Is 1.4v safe? I will OC with new bios and thinking about to add some more voltage because atm I can't go higher than 1500/2000 MHz on stock bios/volt. I use air btw..


----------



## Kimir

I wouldn't call that safe at all. It's ok for watercooling and quick bench run, but I won't go past 1.35v on air, personally.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1610Mhz on AIR with the new BIOS, the real voltage under load was 1.407V.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to go higher but it seems hard, probably because temps (around 67°C with a voltage a bit higher)


using the kpex2c bios?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im sure you can get your memory timing's tighter for bench runs.....


lol - I crashed w8.1 so hard tightening ram under XTU that it forgot it's name! had to load a restore point with the repair disk.









@strong island 1

second card: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=7ck4d


----------



## AndreTM

Yep kpex2c








Guys these are just few benchmark session, I don't consider "DANGEROUS" a couple of minutes @1.4V on air

Edit: My room got hot during these test







I will try again with lower temps


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I wouldn't call that safe at all. It's ok for watercooling and quick bench run, but I won't go past 1.35v on air, personally.


okey cool! Will try with 1.25v first


----------



## tyvar1

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=29177&postcount=38
New bios will come in some days


----------



## Kimir

I'm a little surprise they didn't do all the "non official" bios work before release, not that I care much, it gives us things to play with.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Yep kpex2c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys these are just few benchmark session, I don't consider "DANGEROUS" a couple of minutes @1.4V on air
> 
> Edit: My room got hot during these test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try again with lower temps


nice! and no, if that's 1.4V measured off the card, IMO that's fiine for benching as long as you control temps. After some probing last night with an IR thermometer , I really think the power section of these cards is really strong. I tend to worry more about vrm temperature than core (since the core has a built in fail safe and you can see it) - but that's just me. It's a shame that the vrm part used is not reporting temperature!

Interesting thing with the last post on the KP thread... "switches are not supported".


----------



## Kimir

Not supported because nvidia greenlight, you know...
They are the same as the 780Ti KPE anyway, next to the probit is the protection and on pci-e side are the voltages one


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm a little surprise they didn't do all the "non official" bios work before release, not that I care much, it gives us things to play with.


yeah haha. Well I will actually wait to flash bios until they are stable enough









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Not supported because nvidia greenlight, you know...
> They are the same as the 780Ti KPE anyway, next to the probit is the protection and on pci-e side are the voltages one


what is probit? And with pci-e side do you mean the side against the motherboard? And protection switches is to the left of bios switchs?

And the voltage switches is off on default and protection is on right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Not supported because nvidia greenlight, you know...
> They are the same as the 780Ti KPE anyway, next to the probit is the protection and on pci-e side are the voltages one


yeah. even on the 780ti kpes, I never touched the OCP switches.

did get the first card to 1750/8500 last night - hopefully this second one will do as well


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> what is probit? And with pci-e side do you mean the side against the motherboard? And protection switches is to the left of bios switchs?
> 
> And the voltage switches is off on default and protection is on right?


Sorry, typo'ed it, Probe it Connector, where you plug this and your DMM on it, so yeah leds/bios switch side.
and pci-e are on the motherboard you know... so yes motherboard side









Here the image that was shared on the 780Ti KPE thread,


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Sorry, typo'ed it, Probe it Connector, where you plug this and your DMM on it, so yeah leds/bios switch side.
> and pci-e are on the motherboard you know... so yes motherboard side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the image that was shared on the 780Ti KPE thread,


I see! Thank you! haha about the pci-e thing. Yeah I know but just wanted to check, because on some PSU it says pci-e on the power cables and the 8/8/6 pin is on the probe it side.
I am kinda new for this things so I am really happy that you guys help me! Fast answers and everyone is so helpful! OC.net is an awesome place!

My friends thinks this card is to overkill but I said I wanted the best haha!


----------



## Mydog

I wonder if this is what Vince calls "a healthy amount of volts"


----------



## Kimir

Hmm, not really a great bios to me, 1.25v, crash with 1525Mhz, lolz.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Hmm, not really a great bios to me, 1.25v, crash with 1525Mhz, lolz.


i crash on that with stock bios :/ i hope the new bios that comes in som days will make so i can OC to 1550/2100


----------



## Kimir

You should be able to OC higher with it, if you throw tons of voltage to the card.
I did that, could get higher with 1.4v.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Firestrike
Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1614/2100Mhz, 1.35v --- 15698
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6041415


Firestrike
Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1624/2100Mhz, 1.4v --- 15812
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6041535



Firestrike Extreme
Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1624/2100Mhz, 1.4v --- 7836
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6041583



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Firestrike Ultra
Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1624/2100Mhz, 1.4v --- 4205
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4173590




I liked better to do 1605Mhz with 1.25v (DMM verified)... lol


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You should be able to OC higher with it, if you throw tons of voltage to the card.
> I did that, could get higher with 1.4v.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1614/2100Mhz, 1.35v --- 15698
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6041415
> 
> 
> Firestrike
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1624/2100Mhz, 1.4v --- 15812
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6041535
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike Extreme
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1624/2100Mhz, 1.4v --- 7836
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6041583
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike Ultra
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1624/2100Mhz, 1.4v --- 4205
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4173590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked better to do 1605Mhz with 1.25v (DMM verified)... lol


Ouch, 1.4v eh? Not sure i like that in regards to overall lifespan of the card, even considering the 12 layer pcb this thing sports. (of course that's not a 24/7 oc so it's not "too" dangerous) Although i suppose that air cooling isn't a true test of the capabilities a kingpin card. I was thinking that 1615mhz isn't much more than what quite a few people are getting on regular classy cards on air but i imagine that might be more of a limitation of the air cooling itself rather than the card, who knows we might see the regular classy go to 1,615 under water while the KPE flies to 1,660 or something.

I gotta say though, i like that 1,605mhz @ 1.25v, that's phenomenal!! Can't wait to get two of these if i can actually get some lol, i'm gonna hate using them with those ugly pci cables from my EVGA Supernova G2 1000 psu though. I don't know what the hell they were thinking making those ugly things. And after buying two premium gpu like that i might not be able to afford the $90 custom cables, although i might be able to get some white sleeved extensions long enough that i could hide them behind the cable management grommets on the SMA8.


----------



## Kimir

Definitely not a voltage I'm comfortable with on Air, 73°c peak too.
I'm looking at waterblock right now... but no eta on the full cover, might go for uni if no news soon.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah. even on the 780ti kpes, I never touched the OCP switches.
> 
> did get the first card to 1750/8500 last night - hopefully this second one will do as well


Woah, you should post your screen with that. What voltage did you use to hit that 1,750 core? That's even more impressive that you could hit 8500 mem at the same time, hell on the GTX970s i had, and the two G1 gaming GTX980s i have now i've noticed a trend that raising the mem clock can sometimes limit core clock OC by quite a bit. I've noticed an extra 100mhz core clock OC on my G1 980s on average when i do just a 100mhz mem clock OC vs raising it to 8000.

(~1,490mhz with 8k mem clock, and 1,570mhz with 7.1k mem clock under water @ highest voltage i could reach w/greenlight giving me the redlight







*accurate dramatization of Nvidia when i ask them for more than 1.25v on my "enthusiast" gpu)


----------



## Kimir

He posted it here.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Hey sorry about that, its an issue with a beta test bios and the flasher/nv driver. Working on EVGA Xtreme LN2 and Xtreme Air/Water bios today, so should have something a little later for u guys to try that will be simple to flash and also not need V on boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For now I took that link down, not right bios. I'll provide working flashtool + all the correct bios files later.


Is the 980x bios still the best to use for xoc or are you working on another one. Can't wait to test it out this weekend. Thanks for all the updates. I am just asking because I saw you mentioned you are working on an evga extreme ln2 bios. I haven't had any problems with the 980x bios but still haven't tested on cold. It should still work good right?


----------



## AndreTM

Gained 5Mhz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I wonder if this is what Vince calls "a healthy amount of volts"


I'd say that's a healthy amount of voltage.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You should be able to OC higher with it, if you throw tons of voltage to the card.
> I did that, could get higher with 1.4v.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1614/2100Mhz, 1.35v --- 15698
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6041415
> 
> 
> Firestrike
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1624/2100Mhz, 1.4v --- 15812
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6041535
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike Extreme
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1624/2100Mhz, 1.4v --- 7836
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6041583
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike Ultra
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1624/2100Mhz, 1.4v --- 4205
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4173590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked better to do 1605Mhz with 1.25v (DMM verified)... lol


thanks for the info but I don't feel comfortable with such high voltage







I think 1.25 is enough for me or what is recommended for air?. About heat, I thought not go over around 85-90°C but it seems you don't want to go over 60 °C any reason for that?. when I benchmark with my stock voltage 1500/2000mhz clock I sometimes reach 72 °C.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You should be able to OC higher with it, if you throw tons of voltage to the card.
> I did that, could get higher with 1.4v.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1614/2100Mhz, 1.35v --- 15698
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6041415
> 
> 
> Firestrike
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1624/2100Mhz, 1.4v --- 15812
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6041535
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike Extreme
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1624/2100Mhz, 1.4v --- 7836
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6041583
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike Ultra
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1624/2100Mhz, 1.4v --- 4205
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4173590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked better to do 1605Mhz with 1.25v (DMM verified)... lol
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the info but I don't feel comfortable with such high voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think 1.25 is enough for me or what is recommended for air?. About heat, I thought not go over around 85-90°C but it seems you don't want to go over 60 °C any reason for that?. when I benchmark with my stock voltage 1500/2000mhz clock I sometimes reach 72 °C.
Click to expand...

kpe's seem to perform better under 60c or at least it was true for 780ti so old habits die hard.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> kpe's seem to perform better under 60c or at least it was true for 780ti so old habits die hard.


THe Strix was about the same. Maybe 50C was the ceiling.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> kpe's seem to perform better under 60c or at least it was true for 780ti so old habits die hard.
> 
> 
> 
> THe Strix was about the same. Maybe 50C was the ceiling.
Click to expand...

well we said 50c for the kpe core but 60c for vrm temps. so they are the same probably just 50c all around with the strix.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'd say that's a healthy amount of voltage.


Nah thats playing on a KPE lol .. had strixs to 1.49v (not even the dmm reading either)









In all seriousness If that's air then yeah - possibly not a 24/7 voltage though.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> What's going on guys,
> 
> Currently I own two 980 HOFs which unfortunately were pretty mediocre overclockers on air with my stable clocks being 1530/2000 in benches and 1450/2000 in games. For those of you that already got their hands on the 980 KPE is the overclocking on air impressive enough for me to switch or not really?
> 
> Thanks,
> ChrisxlxCross


No, not on air anyway. You might get better performance out a reference card as I've found. These card are marketed primarily at tweakers/benches. On air my reference MSI get's me better GPU clocks, card is also loud as hell when it's starts to heat up.

Cheers


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> kpe's seem to perform better under 60c or at least it was true for 780ti so old habits die hard.


aaah okay! Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

so, 980_86 bios worked fine. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4176524
Flashed to the kpex2c bios, but haven't tested yet. At least my kingpin knows it's name again.









1746/8500


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> He posted it here.


Ahh thanks, i swear i'm stupid sometimes. I looked over that page and didn't even see that post









EDIT: hmm...maybe i'm being dumb again but i don't see anything about voltage on that screenshot with the firestrike score etc.. i see the afterburner in the image but it shows 0 volt increase...peculiar.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Ahh thanks, i swear i'm stupid sometimes. I looked over that page and didn't even see that post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: hmm...maybe i'm being dumb again but i don't see anything about voltage on that screenshot with the firestrike score etc.. i see the afterburner in the image but it shows 0 volt increase...peculiar.


Can't use AB to increase the voltage so thats why its at +0mv.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Ahh thanks, i swear i'm stupid sometimes. I looked over that page and didn't even see that post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: hmm...maybe i'm being dumb again but i don't see anything about voltage on that screenshot with the firestrike score etc.. i see the afterburner in the image but it shows 0 volt increase...peculiar.


with both switches on, the stock OC bios loads to 1.34V whether you do +37 in PrecX or AB. No difference.
As far as I know, none of the software reports the voltage correctly once it above 1.212.
I'm using an EVBOT to control voltages...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> Can't use AB to increase the voltage so thats why its at +0mv.


I haven't measured an effect with +37mV in PrecX either. ??


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I wonder if this is what Vince calls "a healthy amount of volts"


what bios?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with both switches on, the stock OC bios loads to 1.34V whether you do +37 in PrecX or AB. No difference.
> As far as I know, none of the software reports the voltage correctly once it above 1.212.
> I'm using an EVBOT to control voltages...
> I haven't measured an effect with +37mV in PrecX either. ??


Both switches enable 1.34V? Now i really need a DMM.

Wish i had an EVBOT though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> what bios?
> Both switches enable 1.34V? Now i really need a DMM.
> 
> Wish i had an EVBOT though.


yes, DMM is really good to have and the voltage "tool" works ~ the same as an evbot.









the switches basically act as an ofset voltage - ~ 60mV per.


----------



## gdubc

any thoughts from fellow 780 Ti classified owners? http://www.overclock.net/t/1543651/time-to-add-the-2nd-psu-thoughts#post_23600945


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> any thoughts from fellow 780 Ti classified owners? http://www.overclock.net/t/1543651/time-to-add-the-2nd-psu-thoughts#post_23600945


My thought is, they have no idea of what your system is capable of consuming.
I have a 1300G2 and with my 4930K at 1.4v and my two 780Ti KPE at 1.4+ volt, I pulled 1400w from the wall with Catzilla.
So if you are planning to get those classy at 1.4+v, you might need more than 1200w you have. At 1.35v however, you will be fine.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

how do you tell how much whats you're pulling? I'd like to know if I am overloading my g2 1300 with my stuff...

I chimed in on your thread, you should have just PM'd shilka or two cables from the get go.

and as far as PSUs go, get a g2 1300, they are liek 150$ or less


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> how do you tell how much whats you're pulling? I'd like to know if I am overloading my g2 1300 with my stuff...


with this:

equivalent to the "Kill A Watt" you guys have in the USA.


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> My thought is, they have no idea of what your system is capable of consuming.
> I have a 1300G2 and with my 4930K at 1.4v and my two 780Ti KPE at 1.4+ volt, I pulled 1400w from the wall with Catzilla.
> So if you are planning to get those classy at 1.4+v, you might need more than 1200w you have. At 1.35v however, you will be fine.


I agree, I don't have the Ti just the regular 780 classy and at 1319/6608 with 1.3v ~ and a 3930k at 1.4v 4.8 Ghz i'm pulling 1200 watt from the wall in 3Dm11. So get at least a 1300 watt psu.

Look at the max oc power draw here.

http://www.evga.com/articles/00813/OC_Guide.pdf


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> how do you tell how much whats you're pulling? I'd like to know if I am overloading my g2 1300 with my stuff...
> 
> I chimed in on your thread, you should have just PM'd shilka or two cables from the get go.
> 
> and as far as PSUs go, get a g2 1300, they are liek 150$ or less


This is a type of wattmeter aswell : http://www.minhembio.com/bilder/bild/?pic_id=398617.jpg


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> any thoughts from fellow 780 Ti classified owners? http://www.overclock.net/t/1543651/time-to-add-the-2nd-psu-thoughts#post_23600945


had to use 2 psu's with unlocked titans, 780Ti C and 780Ti KPEs (3 each). THe 3 780KPs needed a second PSU when over 1.35V or they would OCP a corsair 1500i. 3 980 strix were fine off the 1500i at any voltage.
If you go that route, gety an "add2psu" as the start trigger - works like a charm!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> how do you tell how much whats you're pulling? I'd like to know if I am overloading my g2 1300 with my stuff...
> I chimed in on your thread, you should have just PM'd shilka or two cables from the get go.
> and as far as PSUs go, get a g2 1300, they are liek 150$ or less


A simple killAwatt meter is good enough for difference measurements, not really for absolute wattage draw - but it's very close.


----------



## gdubc

Thanks guys! After the first couple answers I got I knew I had to link the thread here. I knew I needed more to push them to the max on water just wasn't sure if adding a 650w would be enough if I was to add the third classy down the line. Then it's always the thing of "well its just $$ more to get the 1000w over the 650, sooooo...." and that becomes "well if Im already spending $$, it's just $$$ more to get another big daddy 1200w plat, so...."


----------



## Kimir

Know that the EVGA 1000, 1200, 1300 and 1600 (G2/P2/T2) use the leadex platform, you could get a 1600, sell the 1200 and be good with one psu. And those are really competitive price wise (over here no brand can beat them in price/value ratio). But those aren't available in wait tho.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Thanks guys! After the first couple answers I got I knew I had to link the thread here. I knew I needed more to push them to the max on water just wasn't sure if adding a 650w would be enough if I was to add the third classy down the line. Then it's always the thing of "well its just $$ more to get the 1000w over the 650, sooooo...." and that becomes "well if Im already spending $$, it's just $$$ more to get another big daddy 1200w plat, so...."


When benching my two 780Ti KPE's with a 3930K at 5Ghz i measured 1440W from the wall to a 1200W FPS Aurum Gold PSU. Shut right down


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Know that the EVGA 1000, 1200, 1300 and 1600 (G2/P2/T2) use the leadex platform, you could get a 1600, sell the 1200 and be good with one psu. And those are really competitive price wise (over here no brand can beat them in price/value ratio). But those aren't available in wait tho.


That would be the plan, but Im afraid of tripping a breaker with the 1600w. However, with how the room is wired I can put the 2 psus on different circuits. It basically is coming down to how bad I want the Superflower looks and matching the other I already have vs. saving like 100 bucks by whitening a EVGA. I have some other stuff to order from ocuk so the shipping only adds a few $$. If Seasonic didn't want so much for the 1050 snow silent model I would probably try it out, but it's the just as much as the 1200w superflower. Now I'm rambling....


----------



## dilster97

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-031-SF&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=2464

Here's what we can do in the UK









2000W. Not sure how these PSUs are though. Haven't read about them much.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-031-SF&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=2464
> 
> Here's what we can do in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000W. Not sure how these PSUs are though. Haven't read about them much.


ooh thats like $400-$500 wish shipping was free.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with both switches on, the stock OC bios loads to 1.34V whether you do +37 in PrecX or AB. No difference.
> As far as I know, none of the software reports the voltage correctly once it above 1.212.
> I'm using an EVBOT to control voltages...
> I haven't measured an effect with +37mV in PrecX either. ??


Point was AB says +0mv because AB isnt used to increase the voltage, Classy Tool is


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> Point was AB says +0mv because AB isnt used to increase the voltage, Classy Tool is


Ah - exactly!


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> Can't use AB to increase the voltage so thats why its at +0mv.


well kimir quoted me with that pic responding to me asking what the voltage was, therefore i assumed there was something about voltage in that picture but there isn't as far as i can see.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with both switches on, the stock OC bios loads to 1.34V whether you do +37 in PrecX or AB. No difference.
> As far as I know, none of the software reports the voltage correctly once it above 1.212.
> I'm using an EVBOT to control voltages...
> I haven't measured an effect with +37mV in PrecX either. ??


Switches? you're speaking of a DMM right? Sorry i'm a bit noobish with extreme overclocking, i'm used to just hopping on AB/OC guru etc.. and modifying power target and core/mem clock by 15mhz intervals till i get artifacting and backing off a bin or two then staying there for gaming OC and for benching i'll tweak the mv as far as Nvidia greenlight lets me and that's basically it.

You don't require evbot to get higher voltage though right? the custom bios and software like the classy tool does that for you right? is evbot just better at tweaking voltage?

And 1,700+mhz @ 1.34v is amazing i have to say. And you're air cooling right? Just crazy...


----------



## Dwofzz

Have you guys tried out the new 347.71 drivers yet?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with both switches on, the stock OC bios loads to 1.34V whether you do +37 in PrecX or AB. No difference.
> As far as I know, none of the software reports the voltage correctly once it above 1.212.
> I'm using an EVBOT to control voltages...
> I haven't measured an effect with +37mV in PrecX either. ??
> 
> 
> 
> Switches? you're speaking of a DMM right? Sorry i'm a bit noobish with extreme overclocking, i'm used to just hopping on AB/OC guru etc.. and modifying power target and core/mem clock by 15mhz intervals till i get artifacting and backing off a bin or two then staying there for gaming OC and for benching i'll tweak the mv as far as Nvidia greenlight lets me and that's basically it.
> 
> You don't require evbot to get higher voltage though right? the custom bios and software like the classy tool does that for you right? is evbot just better at tweaking voltage?
> 
> And 1,700+mhz @ 1.34v is amazing i have to say. And you're air cooling right? Just crazy...
Click to expand...

the switches are on the card. they add voltage


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the switches are on the card. they add voltage


Well he said "stock OC bios" so i assumed that he was talking about something else when he said switches, since he can't be on stock oc bios if he flips the switch to LN2/normal. Unless he flashed stock oc bios to all three switches or something, although i don't see why anyone'd do that.

On a side note, did all of you guys get your KPE from the evga pre-order? I'm having a HORRIBLE time getting any of these damn things. I've literally been sitting at my computer for a whole week constantly F5ing till they're in stock. The first time they went in stock i had to put money on my paypal and by the time i get back an hour later they sell out. Then TWICE i place an order on newegg on two seperate days with them saying in stock, get my confirmation order number and then don't get the card shipped. Just nothing, no email etc.. so i call newegg and the worthless *innapropriate words* tell me they know that i was supposed to get the card BOTH times, but somehow they ignored my order at 1pm yesterday and 2pm today and gave the remaining few cards to people who ordered at around 6pm those days....i swear if i was within 100 square miles of a newegg facility i'd be in jail right now. I even took a sick day to try and get one of these damn things since checking my computer every 30 minutes apparently isn't enough when they only order 5 cards at a time. And EVGA is just as bad, they've been out of stock of EVERY SINGLE 980 model they have for 6 days now and just got some back in stock, and....you guessed it....every model but the one i want
















Edit: nvm, evga just apparently sold out of every single model again except hydro copper and regular classy within a few hours somehow....really evga? is your stock that bad?


----------



## Kimir

The classy tool has the basic functions the evbot has. So yes you are just fine with it.
Jpmboy wasn't at 1700 with 1.34v.
He is not on air anymore but using the EK uni block, he posted pictures of the setup.
He said that using the 2 switches, you'll get 1.34v under load. It's what I've said somewhere here or on the other thread. The switches location are on the picture I shared here not long ago.
Those are extremely handy when it come so "set and forget" clock for daily/gaming, that's what I use them for on my 780Ti KPE.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Have you guys tried out the new 347.71 drivers yet?


From what I can see in the notes, unless you use the Geforce Experience (I do for Shadowplay) or have a 980 there is nothing useful in them. Sad that the 780 Ti has already been dropped like a hot potato.







just makes me want Big Maxwell sooner, which I guess was the plan when they did it.
EDIT: Wait I'm thinking of the 347.52, where are these 347.71 drivers you speak of?


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The classy tool has the basic functions the evbot has. So yes you are just fine with it.
> Jpmboy wasn't at 1700 with 1.34v.
> He is not on air anymore but using the EK uni block, he posted pictures of the setup.
> He said that using the 2 switches, you'll get 1.34v under load. It's what I've said somewhere here or on the other thread. The switches location are on the picture I shared here not long ago.
> Those are extremely handy when it come so "set and forget" clock for daily/gaming, that's what I use them for on my 780Ti KPE.


Oh, so he wasn't talking about the bios switches then, i see.

And i didn't see anything about voltage in the pictures he posted and he said 1.34 in that post so i just assumed, although that explains the 1700mhz thing. It is hard to believe you could hit 1700 @ 1.34 even on water. Damn i'm so pissed at newegg though, you shouldn't have to spend this much time begging and F5ing all day just to get a damn graphic card, it's absurd. I don't know what's going on with these cards, europe is literally SWIMMING in them, with several stores always in stock in AUS and UK and there's basically none in US.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the switches are on the card. they add voltage
> 
> 
> 
> Well he said "stock OC bios" so i assumed that he was talking about something else when he said switches, since he can't be on stock oc bios if he flips the switch to LN2/normal. Unless he flashed stock oc bios to all three switches or something, although i don't see why anyone'd do that.
> 
> On a side note, did all of you guys get your KPE from the evga pre-order? I'm having a HORRIBLE time getting any of these damn things. I've literally been sitting at my computer for a whole week constantly F5ing till they're in stock. The first time they went in stock i had to put money on my paypal and by the time i get back an hour later they sell out. Then TWICE i place an order on newegg on two seperate days with them saying in stock, get my confirmation order number and then don't get the card shipped. Just nothing, no email etc.. so i call newegg and the worthless *innapropriate words* tell me they know that i was supposed to get the card BOTH times, but somehow they ignored my order at 1pm yesterday and 2pm today and gave the remaining few cards to people who ordered at around 6pm those days....i swear if i was within 100 square miles of a newegg facility i'd be in jail right now. I even took a sick day to try and get one of these damn things since checking my computer every 30 minutes apparently isn't enough when they only order 5 cards at a time. And EVGA is just as bad, they've been out of stock of EVERY SINGLE 980 model they have for 6 days now and just got some back in stock, and....you guessed it....every model but the one i want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: nvm, evga just apparently sold out of every single model again except hydro copper and regular classy within a few hours somehow....really evga? is your stock that bad?
Click to expand...

voltage switches work no matter which bios. also i'm still 780ti KPE.


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> From what I can see in the notes, unless you use the Geforce Experience (I do for Shadowplay) or have a 980 there is nothing useful in them. Sad that the 780 Ti has already been dropped like a hot potato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just makes me want Big Maxwell sooner, which I guess was the plan when they did it.
> EDIT: Wait I'm thinking of the 347.52, where are these 347.71 drivers you speak of?


Right here: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-347-71-driver-download.html


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Right here: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-347-71-driver-download.html


Huh, I can't get them to come up on either of the Nvidia sites
http://www.geforce.com/drivers
http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

So needless to say, I'm a bit dubious of these 347.71 drivers.

Edit: And then there is also this


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Huh, I can't get them to come up on either of the Nvidia sites
> http://www.geforce.com/drivers
> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
> 
> So needless to say, I'm a bit dubious of these 347.71 drivers.
> 
> Edit: And then there is also this


Well I don't know actually that's why I asked


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> *Well he said "stock OC bios" so i assumed that he was talking about something else when he said switches, since he can't be on stock oc bios if he flips the switch to LN2/normal*. Unless he flashed stock oc bios to all three switches or something, although i don't see why anyone'd do that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, did all of you guys get your KPE from the evga pre-order? I'm having a HORRIBLE time getting any of these damn things. I've literally been sitting at my computer for a whole week constantly F5ing till they're in stock. The first time they went in stock i had to put money on my paypal and by the time i get back an hour later they sell out. Then TWICE i place an order on newegg on two seperate days with them saying in stock, get my confirmation order number and then don't get the card shipped. Just nothing, no email etc.. so i call newegg and the worthless *innapropriate words* tell me they know that i was supposed to get the card BOTH times, but somehow they ignored my order at 1pm yesterday and 2pm today and gave the remaining few cards to people who ordered at around 6pm those days....i swear if i was within 100 square miles of a newegg facility i'd be in jail right now. I even took a sick day to try and get one of these damn things since checking my computer every 30 minutes apparently isn't enough when they only order 5 cards at a time. And EVGA is just as bad, they've been out of stock of EVERY SINGLE 980 model they have for 6 days now and just got some back in stock, and....you guessed it....every model but the one i want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: nvm, evga just apparently sold out of every single model again except hydro copper and regular classy within a few hours somehow....really evga? is your stock that bad
> 
> 
> ?


The card comes loaded with 3 different "stock" bios : normal, OC, LN2. I was using the stock 'OC" bios. THere are 2 voltage dip switches, both were in the on position. I got one card from evga preorder and another from newegg.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The classy tool has the basic functions the evbot has. So yes you are just fine with it.
> Jpmboy wasn't at 1700 with 1.34v.
> He is not on air anymore but using the EK uni block, he posted pictures of the setup.
> He said that using the 2 switches, you'll get 1.34v under load. It's what I've said somewhere here or on the other thread. The switches location are on the picture I shared here not long ago.
> *Those are extremely handy when it come so "set and forget" clock for daily/gaming*, that's what I use them for on my 780Ti KPE.


Exactly!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Oh, so he wasn't talking about the bios switches then, i see.
> 
> And i didn't see anything about voltage in the pictures he posted and he said 1.34 in that post so i just assumed, although that explains the 1700mhz thing. It is hard to believe you could hit 1700 @ 1.34 even on water. Damn i'm so pissed at newegg though, you shouldn't have to spend this much time begging and F5ing all day just to get a damn graphic card, it's absurd. I don't know what's going on with these cards, europe is literally SWIMMING in them, with several stores always in stock in AUS and UK and there's basically none in US.


I was talking about the bios switch - it's in the OC position. AND both voltage switches were in the on position since I was using a bios that needed that slightly higher idle voltage. Each switch is an offset of about +60mV.

Anyway - the 980KP is a great card! Now we just need a good EVGA bios for the 'Enthusiast" overclocker.


----------



## looniam

so i picked up a probe it from EVGA (for my 780TI classy) and a rather inexpensive DMM (klein MM100).

WHOA! i am reading ~0.056mv more than what the classy control "applies." pretty bummed out 1.32 isn't keeping 1306Mhz stable in valley.









btw, being on air is the vrm temp readings relatively accurate in gpu-z? (staying below 65c fans @100%)


----------



## strong island 1

man its s weird covering a brand new kingpin in grease. hopefully i will have some ln2 results tonight


----------



## strong island 1

also did anyone notice those new headers above the display ports in the top left corner of the pcb. there is a row of 4 - 2 pin headers and a mini 8 pin header


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> so i picked up a probe it from EVGA (for my 780TI classy) and a rather inexpensive DMM (klein MM100).
> 
> WHOA! i am reading ~0.056mv more than what the classy control "applies." pretty bummed out 1.32 isn't keeping 1306Mhz stable in valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, being on air is the vrm temp readings relatively accurate in gpu-z? (staying below 65c fans @100%)


did you mean 0.056 mV or V? if the former, that's almost negligible







i'm currently using klein mm200 and either PX16 or classy tool is almost spot on (with 1.212V having the highest variance, i.e. 0.007V)

on the VRM temps, gpu-z reading is almost equal to my laser temp gun reading (+/- 2c), taken either at the back or front pcb.

put on a wb and i bet you'd see at least 1359mhz @ 1.32V


----------



## strong island 1

finally ready to go


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> man its s weird covering a brand new kingpin in grease. hopefully i will have some ln2 results tonight
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


gettin it dirty before puttin it to work!

Very impressed by mikecdm's water cooled result.









yeah - what are those pin-outs? hotwire?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> did you mean 0.056 mV or V? if the former, that's almost negligible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm currently using klein mm200 and either PX16 or classy tool is almost spot on (with 1.212V having the highest variance, i.e. 0.007V)
> 
> on the VRM temps, gpu-z reading is almost equal to my laser temp gun reading (+/- 2c), taken either at the back or front pcb.
> 
> put on a wb and i bet you'd see at least 1359mhz @ 1.32V


ooppps yeah that is 56mV or 0.056V ya think a WB would make that much difference? core temps in AB are lower than the vrms; 62c-64c since i don't push it longer than valley and FSU is shorter. (+1) thanks for letting me know what you get w/laser gun temp wise.

so lets see . . getting a rad for my case means getting a dremel . . getting a dremel means building a workbench in the basement . .building a workbench in the basement means cleaning it . .

crap. i'm too lazy for this "stuff"









lol.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ooppps yeah that is 56mV or 0.056V ya think a WB would make that much difference? core temps in AB are lower than the vrms; 62c-64c since i don't push it longer than valley and FSU is shorter. (+1) thanks for letting me know what you get w/laser gun temp wise.
> 
> so lets see . . getting a rad for my case means getting a dremel . . getting a dremel means building a workbench in the basement . .building a workbench in the basement means cleaning it . .
> 
> crap. i'm too lazy for this "stuff"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.


sounds like that would be too much work for you









I can say at least the two 780 Ti Classies I've had scaled consistently under water ~26mhz (@1.212V) and ~67mhz (@1.32V). Note these clocks are stable on any game I play or on benchmarks. If on FS alone, I can run higher than that (+26mhz more). So far my best classy card can run 1293mhz on air. Under water, up to 1384mhz.

You should also see VRM temp to go down significantly when your core temp (and of course voltage) is low. I'm only using a universal block.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The classy tool has the basic functions the evbot has. So yes you are just fine with it.
> Jpmboy wasn't at 1700 with 1.34v.
> He is not on air anymore but using the EK uni block, he posted pictures of the setup.
> He said that using the 2 switches, you'll get 1.34v under load. It's what I've said somewhere here or on the other thread. The switches location are on the picture I shared here not long ago.
> Those are extremely handy when it come so "set and forget" clock for daily/gaming, that's what I use them for on my 780Ti KPE.


Yeah for some reason the way he worded it made me think he meant the bios switches, i did see that picture though, but i thought you were pointing to like a vrm component or something rather than a switch. Never owned a KPE card before so i didn't know it had that feature.


----------



## tyvar1

Was the 780ti the first KPE card and was gtx 580 the first classified card?


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> Was the 780ti the first KPE card and was gtx 580 the first classified card?


Yes for the 780Ti, It was the first KPE card. The first Classy was the GTX 285


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Yes for the 780Ti, It was the first KPE card. The first Classy was the GTX 285


thanks!








Did they ever released a 480 classified?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they ever released a 480 classified?


No they didn't, the next Classified built was the GTX 580 Classified.


----------



## Jpmboy

@strong island 1 may want to add this to the OP. Note: There is something (like one too many zeros) in one of the power table fields that errors out when opening this bios with MBT. It runs okay and needs kboost enabled.

kpex2c.zip 873k .zip file


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> No they didn't, the next Classified built was the GTX 580 Classified.


okey thanks!








I hope that the KPE will be in every gen now! I just love this card!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @strong island 1 may want to add this to the OP. Note: There is something (like one too many zeros) in one of the power table fields that errors out when opening this bios with MBT. It runs okay and needs kboost enabled.
> 
> kpex2c.zip 873k .zip file


kingpin says he will release a updated air/water and LN2 bios.

"I'll update soon with a more specific LN2 based bios."

"I'll post another bios in a day or two that will allow the lower pstate clocking"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> okey thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that the KPE will be in every gen now! I just love this card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kingpin says he will release a updated air/water and LN2 bios.
> 
> "I'll update soon with a more specific LN2 based bios."
> 
> "I'll post another bios in a day or two that will allow the lower pstate clocking"


yes, I saw that.








No matter, this bios works and has produced some very good clocks. Generally, the tools in the OP are there for any one to use (or not).
It's Strong's decision whether or not to include it.
BTW - this is an awful lot like the asus strix bios.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> sounds like that would be too much work for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say at least the two 780 Ti Classies I've had scaled consistently under water ~26mhz (@1.212V) and ~67mhz (@1.32V). Note these clocks are stable on any game I play or on benchmarks. If on FS alone, I can run higher than that (+26mhz more). So far my best classy card can run 1293mhz on air. Under water, up to 1384mhz.
> 
> You should also see VRM temp to go down significantly when your core temp (and of course voltage) is low. I'm only using a universal block.


lets just say with the roof needing re-shingled, foundation fixed (get rid of the leaks and lean on the house - 110 years old) and drywalling (from the previous leaks around the chimmney) i am not exactly excited to add anything to the ToDo List ATM.









i'll see how this summer goes though if i knock off enough "chores."


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> finally ready to go


Is that a ROG front base on a Gigabyte SOC board?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Is that a ROG front base on a Gigabyte SOC board?


Yes I use it for the thermometer. It can read 2 ln2 pots and saved me a ton of money. All it needs is sata power. I jumped an old power supply so the oc panel doesn't turn off every time I reboot the mobo. I'm gonna order a sata to power plug adapter. It also works for the VGA hotwire without the mobo. It's an awesome little device.

It probably isn't as accurate as a $400 thermometer but as long as it gives your coldbug a number and gives you an idea of your temps, the accuracy isn't that important to me, it also could be very accurate but I don't know for sure because I never used a different one. That is an soc champion board, which is amazing by the way. I like it much better than rve

I was so tired last night I didn't start yet, about to start now, kinda nervous but excited at the same time


----------



## fishingfanatic

Plz check and c why I'm not on the owner's list. I have been waiting, and it's no big deal either, but applied on day 2 of the 980 kpe owner's list.

I believe the 1st didn't have my sig and I supplied another.

Well even though I asked for, ordered, then sent a confirmation email to make sure, I still got the wrong block, even though I ordered from the list

they provided and the confirmation email did mention the kingpin....









On another note, got my 670 ftws working pretty good. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9314424 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9498154

FF


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Yes I use it for the thermometer. It can read 2 ln2 pots and saved me a ton of money. All it needs is sata power. I jumped an old power supply so the oc panel doesn't turn off every time I reboot the mobo. I'm gonna order a sata to power plug adapter. It also works for the VGA hotwire without the mobo. It's an awesome little device.
> 
> It probably isn't as accurate as a $400 thermometer but as long as it gives your coldbug a number and gives you an idea of your temps, the accuracy isn't that important to me, it also could be very accurate but I don't know for sure because I never used a different one. That is an soc champion board, which is amazing by the way. I like it much better than rve
> 
> I was so tired last night I didn't start yet, about to start now, kinda nervous but excited at the same time


Can you recover the card after the LN2 run?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Can you recover the card after the LN2 run?


yes.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes.


nice. I always thought that once they go sub zero with all the condensation and voltage applied they'd be dead.

At least that's nice to know


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes.
> 
> 
> 
> nice. I always thought that once they go sub zero with all the condensation and voltage applied they'd be dead.
> 
> At least that's nice to know
Click to expand...

lol some people wash them with hot water afterwards but we even have extremists that use a dishwasher. they usually sell them in these types of forums when done and they work usually as good as new.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol some people wash them with hot water afterwards but we even have extremists that use a dishwasher. they usually sell them in these types of forums when done and they work usually as good as new.


washing with DW or mega-ohm water is no problem, just let it dry for a few days. But, that's something I haven't done in a very long time.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol some people wash them with hot water afterwards but we even have extremists that use a dishwasher. they usually sell them in these types of forums when done and they work usually as good as new.
> 
> 
> 
> washing with DW or mega-ohm water is no problem, just let it dry for a few days. But, that's something I haven't done in a very long time.
Click to expand...

believe me i know lol.


----------



## szeged

I wash mine with hot water and a good hand scrub, works just fine. Coming home from Pensacola then it's finally bench time.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I wash mine with hot water and a good hand scrub, works just fine. Coming home from Pensacola then it's finally bench time.


this is what i'm talking about lol its nutz http://www.vintage-computer.com/vcforum/showthread.php?32635-Cleaning-motherboard-and-analog-board-in-the-dishwasher





forgot the linkz


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> nice. I always thought that once they go sub zero with all the condensation and voltage applied they'd be dead.
> 
> At least that's nice to know


I just stand them up on edge and use a heat gun to melt off the excess vaseline.
Then I wipe them down real good with paper towels, usually you can't even tell
they were greased up when I'm done.


----------



## DarkIdeals

So do you guys know if an OC panel would function as a voltage increaser in regards to passing the greenlight limit with custom bios/classy tool etc..? I haven't gotten around to using my OC panel i got with my RIVBE board so i don't know exactly what all features it has.

My fatherr is a plumbing/heating/electric etc.. specialist so he has a few of the battery tester/multimeter type devices with the red/black things you put on the neg/pos side to check voltage of batteries and whatnot, but im not sure if that would even work for gpu temps as i would have to actually touch the pcb itself with it right? (i'd be afraid of frying something if i hit the wrong component lol)

Unless i could rig something up to test voltage off the mobo and subtract the theoretical mobo voltage from the total. Not seeing alot of evbot available anywhere for sale and after all the money i'll be spending on these cards i'd prefer a solution that i already have the tools for anyway.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I just stand them up on edge and use a heat gun to melt off the excess vaseline.
> Then I wipe them down real good with paper towels, usually you can't even tell
> they were greased up when I'm done.


ever try a few sprays with disc brake cleaner?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ever try a few sprays with disc brake cleaner?


has anyone in OCN actually used nitrogen air (not liquid) to get rid of the condensation? Although it's a little dangerous as nitrogen will displace O2, test bench must be sealed and room must have a lot of ventilation. Not worth the trouble, eh?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> has anyone in OCN actually used nitrogen air (not liquid) to get rid of the condensation? Although it's a little dangerous as nitrogen will displace O2, test bench must be sealed and room must have a lot of ventilation. Not worth the trouble, eh?


Don't know whether anyone on OCN has done so. Many moons ago, an acrylic or plexi dry box with Dewar cutouts on the top panel, purged with N2 (and a slight N2 bleed from the main dewar blowoff) did the trick well.


----------



## Orthello

Just build a chillbox - no need to use N2 , O2 will work just fine if its chilled to similar temps as the waterblocks etc.

See the signature .. 3 years subzero running !


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I just stand them up on edge and use a heat gun to melt off the excess vaseline.
> Then I wipe them down real good with paper towels, usually you can't even tell
> they were greased up when I'm done.


nice. The Vaseline helps stop the liquid touching the PCB right?

Where i am i could get dry ice rather easy, Would love to experiment with that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Just build a chillbox - no need to use N2 , O2 will work just fine if its chilled to similar temps as the waterblocks etc.
> 
> See the signature .. 3 years subzero running !


.. lol, I'm talking MANY moons ago.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> nice. The Vaseline helps stop the liquid touching the PCB right?
> 
> Where i am i could get dry ice rather easy, Would love to experiment with that.


Correct, it just serves as a barrier between the condensation and PCB.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Correct, it just serves as a barrier between the condensation and PCB.


That's good to hear. Someday i'd love to put both the card and CPU under.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> That's good to hear. Someday i'd love to put both the card and CPU under.


You're getting pointers from one of the best!


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You're getting pointers from one of the best!


Someday DICE or LN2.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Plz check and c why I'm not on the owner's list. I have been waiting, and it's no big deal either, but applied on day 2 of the 980 kpe owner's list.
> 
> I believe the 1st didn't have my sig and I supplied another.
> 
> Well even though I asked for, ordered, then sent a confirmation email to make sure, I still got the wrong block, even though I ordered from the list
> 
> they provided and the confirmation email did mention the kingpin....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, got my 670 ftws working pretty good. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9314424 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9498154
> 
> FF


sorry, will get you added right away. did you post a gpuz verification link?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Can you recover the card after the LN2 run?


ya I usually can wipe most of it off with paper towels and a lot of patience, and I have also used dish soap and a tooth brush. I just sold my ti matrix which looked brand new when I was done.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ever try a few sprays with disc brake cleaner?


if the spray is cold then it wont work to well at getting Vaseline off


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Someday DICE or LN2.


you can get started for pretty cheap there are i few pot's for DICE / LN2 in the market place.


----------



## djthrottleboi

RIP K|NGP|N


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah thanks. Not a big deal.

Here's another, just in case

:http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/azkhp/

Decided since I have no block for the kpe I would change the tim from the ek supplied to some Tuniq TX-4 on my 980 Strix.

I used it to cover the kpe Of course I didn't have enough to cover the strix, and couldn't find my gelid gc ex tube.

Picked up a cpl tubes of the Gelid today and just finished re-assembling the card. Interested to c if it allows for a slightly higher oc than the

ek by better thermals. When I get the other block I may try the TX-4 on the kpe, as I figure it will dry out b4 then and I'll pick up some more

meanwhile.

From what I've seen on here and read elsewhere the Gelid GC Extreme is slightly better than the Tuniq TX-4.

Anyone using either atm? How r the thermals?

FF


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> RIP K|NGP|N


What happened?


----------



## Orthello

Use Gelid GC Ex on my Strix , have not compared it to Tuniq but it was miles better than MX4 .. 4-5c lower.

Thermals are great , in the -10s under load with some fairly light loaded gpus [email protected] (-23c liquid) if i go higher ([email protected] holds at -1c max load in benches) my ram oc drops dramatically and thats not worthwhile at 4k, i think possibly the only thing better is liquid pro which i have used before on gpu cores, but i just cant be bothered with the dielectric grease around the parameter and the clean up if i need to reseat the card for 1-2c.

When i put on the GC on i heat it up using boiled water. Use a razor blade or plastic spreader and spread it thin both contact surfaces GPU and block. Works really well i find.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Use Gelid GC Ex on my Strix , have not compared it to Tuniq but it was miles better than MX4 .. 4-5c lower.
> 
> Thermals are great , in the -10s under load with some fairly light loaded gpus [email protected] (-23c liquid) if i go higher ([email protected] holds at -1c max load in benches) my ram oc drops dramatically and thats not worthwhile at 4k, i think possibly the only thing better is liquid pro which i have used before on gpu cores, but i just cant be bothered with the dielectric grease around the parameter and the clean up if i need to reseat the card for 1-2c.
> 
> When i put on the GC on i heat it up using boiled water. Use a razor blade or plastic spreader and spread it thin both contact surfaces GPU and block. Works really well i find.


i have a few TIMs tuniq-tx4, gelid gc ext, noctua nt-h1, ic diamond, mx-2 and ceramique (arranged by thermal performance -- above freezing temps at least). Tuniq tx-4 is about 2-3c better than gelid BUT it doesn't hold out that long...declines after approx >100hrs of use which puts it between gelid and noctua. A great TIM still.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> RIP K|NGP|N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened?
Click to expand...

its been blacking out since i got it and when my computer was having random shutdowns i thought it was the psu. now i have a new psu and i still got those shutdowns and screen blackouts because i think this card keeps trying to pull more than it can get. then this morning i couldn't login to windows as the screen kept blacking out and linux and mac os x it worked but shutdown every 5 minutes. on igopu i'm having none of these issues so its time to rma. I need to find replacement screws for the card if anyone knows where to find them. i realized the card doesn't haveall the screws and the screws in the waterblock dont fit the stock heatsink.


----------



## szeged

have you tried running it on the stock bios?

let me look around for a spare set of screws i might have some from one of my 980s i could send you.

also evga accepted an rma of a titan i had to do without any screws, they just charged like $10 because of it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> have you tried running it on the stock bios?
> 
> let me look around for a spare set of screws i might have some from one of my 980s i could send you.
> 
> also evga accepted an rma of a titan i had to do without any screws, they just charged like $10 because of it.


i think the xoc was what did it. after i got it from you i put the xoc bios on and thats when the flickering started. i went back to stock ln2 and modded it and it flickered but wasn't so bad. this time i put xoc on it and card wouldnt identify or anything and then when i put stock ln2 on it it went to hell even when switched to original bios. the card was just trying to hard with the xoc bios i guess. also the xoc bios probably was the beginning of the shutdowns as well which seems to match the pattern of the blackouts. I would really appreciate the screws. I think i'm doing something wrong though oc'ing gpu's as my scores are always below the average and i couldn't seem to match you or anyone else and you guys used xoc.


----------



## szeged

Hmm that's weird. Wonder if the card is truly dead/dieing or if there's a problem with the bios somehow.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Hmm that's weird. Wonder if the card is truly dead/dieing or if there's a problem with the bios somehow.


tried multiple bios afterwards but only 337 would installl as a driver and my modded stock ln2 was the only bios that responded albeit not very well.


----------



## szeged

So strange, card might be corrupted at the core then or somehow both bios are fubar on a hardware level.


----------



## gdubc

There are a few kingpins in stock here for those willing to pay and unwilling to wait:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-274-EA


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i think the xoc was what did it. after i got it from you i put the xoc bios on and thats when the flickering started. i went back to stock ln2 and modded it and it flickered but wasn't so bad. this time i put xoc on it and card wouldnt identify or anything and then when i put stock ln2 on it it went to hell even when switched to original bios. the card was just trying to hard with the xoc bios i guess. also the xoc bios probably was the beginning of the shutdowns as well which seems to match the pattern of the blackouts. I would really appreciate the screws. I think i'm doing something wrong though oc'ing gpu's as my scores are always below the average and i couldn't seem to match you or anyone else and you guys used xoc.


probably when your psu died, it sort of affected your gpu? just wondering, because it happened to me before. Weird things happened thereafter, almost impossible to install any driver release and the card would just stall.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> probably when your psu died, it sort of affected your gpu? just wondering, because it happened to me before. Weird things happened thereafter, almost impossible to install any driver release and the card would just stall.


it could happen, ive screwed up enough bios' to see it first hand lol. thought i killed my 980 classy ln2 bios on 3 different cards, finally got them all working again but the problems the corrupted flash caused made me want to hulk smash my bench table.


----------



## dilster97

Got a modded bios and when of flash it the voltage does not unlock.

I'm fairly sure GPU-Z is capable of reading up to 1.3V easily.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Got a modded bios and when of flash it the voltage does not unlock.
> 
> I'm fairly sure GPU-Z is capable of reading up to 1.3V easily.


The voltages aren't locked, figuratively speaking. Try the Classified Controller software. I don't think GPU-Z reads voltages properly. Try a DMM and measure with.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> The voltages aren't locked, figuratively speaking. Try the Classified Controller software. I don't think GPU-Z reads voltages properly. Try a DMM and measure with.


I'm using Classified controller to try and set 1.3V and it never seems to apply. running +100MHz core offset crashes all the time for me no matter what i do in the classified controller.

firesrike and valley both crash when there's +100MHz core. although all dip switches are on (where they slide to 1 &2) Looking DMMs on amazon.


----------



## Kimir

No software is capable to report graphic card voltage correctly, for the n'th time.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> No software is capable to report graphic card voltage correctly, for the n'th time.


Always thought that GPU-Z would got o 1.3V. Just to see if voltage was being applied at all.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Yeah thanks. Not a big deal.
> 
> Here's another, just in case
> 
> :http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/azkhp/
> 
> Decided since I have no block for the kpe I would change the tim from the ek supplied to some Tuniq TX-4 on my 980 Strix.
> 
> I used it to cover the kpe Of course I didn't have enough to cover the strix, and couldn't find my gelid gc ex tube.
> 
> Picked up a cpl tubes of the Gelid today and just finished re-assembling the card. Interested to c if it allows for a slightly higher oc than the
> 
> ek by better thermals. When I get the other block I may try the TX-4 on the kpe, as I figure it will dry out b4 then and I'll pick up some more
> 
> meanwhile.
> 
> From what I've seen on here and read elsewhere the Gelid GC Extreme is slightly better than the Tuniq TX-4.
> 
> Anyone using either atm? How r the thermals?
> 
> FF


I've been using Gelid GC Extreme on basically everything for a while and it does great. Honestly the only thing i would reccomend over it is Indigo Extreme (extremely pricey though, especially for someone who does benchmarking with LN2/DICE or changes waterblocks and stuff alot like us since you have to keep applying it. It does get like 4c lower than any other consumer marketed thermal paste i've seen), and if you're willing to take the risk the possible damage to components, liquid metal thermal pastes (which again are expensive but provide better thermals, i don't like using conductive paste though, honestly the only way i'd do it is if i'm gonna LN2 it anyway. I figure if i'm gonna risk destroying my chip below cold bug threshold etc.. i might as well add another potential backfire and go out in a blaze of firestrike ultra glory with a high score


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i think the xoc was what did it. after i got it from you i put the xoc bios on and thats when the flickering started. i went back to stock ln2 and modded it and it flickered but wasn't so bad. this time i put xoc on it and card wouldnt identify or anything and then when i put stock ln2 on it it went to hell even when switched to original bios. the card was just trying to hard with the xoc bios i guess. also the xoc bios probably was the beginning of the shutdowns as well which seems to match the pattern of the blackouts. I would really appreciate the screws. I think i'm doing something wrong though oc'ing gpu's as my scores are always below the average and i couldn't seem to match you or anyone else and you guys used xoc.
> 
> 
> 
> probably when your psu died, it sort of affected your gpu? just wondering, because it happened to me before. Weird things happened thereafter, almost impossible to install any driver release and the card would just stall.
Click to expand...

could be actually. i asked if a psu dying could affect components by them being power starved.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> probably when your psu died, it sort of affected your gpu? just wondering, because it happened to me before. Weird things happened thereafter, almost impossible to install any driver release and the card would just stall.
> 
> 
> 
> it could happen, ive screwed up enough bios' to see it first hand lol. thought i killed my 980 classy ln2 bios on 3 different cards, finally got them all working again but the problems the corrupted flash caused made me want to hulk smash my bench table.
Click to expand...

i fudged the stock bios just a little bit ago trying to reflash the stock ln2 and it shut down during nvflash. things are going downhill quick roflmao.


----------



## ggp759

Hey guys. Can someone please tell me which BIOS is this if its a custom BIOS for gtx 980 classified 2988 version. The number is 84.04.1F.40.81. Also can someone please post all the defaults BIOSes for the same card. Normal OC and LN2? Thanks very very much.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> man its s weird covering a brand new kingpin in grease. hopefully i will have some ln2 results tonight


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> finally ready to go


How's the frozen 980 KP go? I'm sure you're excited to post the results now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Hey guys. Can someone please tell me which BIOS is this if its a custom BIOS for gtx 980 classified 2988 version. The number is 84.04.1F.40.81. Also can someone please post all the defaults BIOSes for the same card. Normal OC and LN2? Thanks very very much.


the current version number would not tell you if it's been modified (with MBT for example) from the original with that version number. Check the techpowerup vga bios database for the OEM set.

GM204classifiedbioses.zip 412k .zip file


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the current version number would not tell you if it's been modified (with MBT for example) from the original with that version number. Check the techpowerup vga bios database for the OEM set.
> 
> GM204classifiedbioses.zip 412k .zip file


Thanks so much for the bioses. Nothing on the database unfortunately.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well I did buy some liquid Ultra but with my unsteady hands I couldn't cover the stuff without taping it all up or something to that effect.

Murphy's rules don't ya know...hehehe

Yeah if it wasn't quite as risky I might try it on the Strix, but not the kpe.

Managed to get my 5960 up to 4.8 from 4.66, I tried the ekwb stuff. Then I wanted to try the TX-4 and compare the Gelid as well.

Just something to do to keep me out of trouble for a little while anyway...lol. Still playing around with the Strix atm.

For some reason I can't run my benches, either the physx or the combined score kicks it out of the benchrun. Both 3DMark 11 and 3DMark.

I've been playing around with the different voltages trying to find a spot that will run. Neither 4.6 4.7 or 4.8 will run even with the gpu at

factory settings

Here's the cpu validation

5960x @ 4.802 @ 1.433 v : http://valid.canardpc.com/0lbr12



FF


----------



## Kimir

Crashing in the physx, then it's cpu related.
If changing from 4.8 to 4.6Ghz didn't do it, you should look at your cache OC perhaps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Well I did buy some liquid Ultra but with my unsteady hands I couldn't cover the stuff without taping it all up or something to that effect.
> 
> Murphy's rules don't ya know...hehehe
> 
> Yeah if it wasn't quite as risky I might try it on the Strix, but not the kpe.
> 
> Managed to get my 5960 up to 4.8 from 4.66, I tried the ekwb stuff. Then I wanted to try the TX-4 and compare the Gelid as well.
> 
> Just something to do to keep me out of trouble for a little while anyway...lol. Still playing around with the Strix atm.
> 
> For some reason I can't run my benches, either the physx or the combined score kicks it out of the benchrun. Both 3DMark 11 and 3DMark.
> 
> I've been playing around with the different voltages trying to find a spot that will run. Neither 4.6 4.7 or 4.8 will run even with the gpu at
> 
> factory settings
> 
> Here's the cpu validation
> 
> 5960x @ 4.802 @ 1.433 v : http://valid.canardpc.com/0lbr12
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF


Hey FF - Nice validation! Post it *here*. Leave your core voltage where it is and lower the multiplier one notch. Will it pass 3Dmk11 physics test? Not many 5960s can hold 4.8 at 1.43V. Some, but only a low percentage will.(if you have the advanced license, just run the physics test under "Custom")


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> How's the frozen 980 KP go? I'm sure you're excited to post the results now


Yeah, I am ready to see some frozen kpe results.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah, I'm in the dark on that. My board is the EVGA Classy and I'm still getting used to that bios. I'm going to look it up, thanks!

Yeah, I wonder if it's referred to something else... uncore vsa I need layman's terms, lots of trial and error....d'oh!!!

Hey thanks jpmboy I will try that multiplier. I can't get mine to 1.25 for 4.5 Ghz but I can get it to 1.26 @ 4.5.

Learning from you folks just by reading some posts is starting to pay off, and I'm not as concerned with frying things, but still diligent A little

at a time.









How's the new kpe coming along?

FF


----------



## djthrottleboi

780ti stock kingpin screws are m2.5 for the backplate to redplate. and the mains i guess too9. got em from ace hardware thanks @szeged


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> The voltages aren't locked, figuratively speaking. Try the Classified Controller software. I don't think GPU-Z reads voltages properly. Try a DMM and measure with.


How exactly are you supposed to measure with a multimeter though? I'm scared of touching theh card with the probes while it's running in case i fry something. I've always relied on software and the evga built in temp probes etc.. to sense thermal/mv/mhz etc.. on cards.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> How exactly are you supposed to measure with a multimeter though? I'm scared of touching theh card with the probes while it's running in case i fry something. I've always relied on software and the evga built in temp probes etc.. to sense thermal/mv/mhz etc.. on cards.


Probe it Connector


----------



## stickg1

I need that board back!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I need that board back!


it has served me well for ~2 years besides the onboard audio crapping out and bending a few usb3 header pins (both my fault).


----------



## compy532

Hey folks just got my classy 780 ti under a kraken g10 w/h90 and it is one cool beast. At 1.35v pushing 1358/2000 stable with temps topping out around 70C after long sessions of 100%. I'm using afterburner(150% power target is enabled), classified controller (1.35/1.65/1.242/400), and skynets rev 2 bios(boost disabled) on the main page but for some reason my tdp won't go past 85%. Any thoughts? Rig is same as sig except just the single 780ti now.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Probe it Connector


Ah ok, thanks. Doesn't the 980 Kingpin come with one of those probe it connectors? I believe i saw it in the pile of different wires and stuff that come with the card in pictures.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Ah ok, thanks. Doesn't the 980 Kingpin come with one of those probe it connectors? I believe i saw it in the pile of different wires and stuff that come with the card in pictures.


yes it does, you can just poke your multimeter to the left most pin, but the connector is the safest way.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compy532*
> 
> Hey folks just got my classy 780 ti under a kraken g10 w/h90 and it is one cool beast. At 1.35v pushing 1358/2000 stable with temps topping out around 70C after long sessions of 100%. I'm using afterburner(150% power target is enabled), classified controller (1.35/1.65/1.242/400), and skynets rev 2 bios(boost disabled) on the main page but for some reason my tdp won't go past 85%. Any thoughts? Rig is same as sig except just the single 780ti now.


The thing is once you flashed a custom bios your total amount of available power went up. So now when you look at your tdp the percentage will be much lower than with the stock bios because you are using a less % of the available power compared to the stock bios when you were using a lot of the available % of power.


----------



## compy532

Makes sense! Thank you so much!


----------



## ggp759

Hi. Can anyone please direct me to the strix bios that is compatible with the evga gtx 980 classified? Also some questions. I have it on water and at default voltage i also get a little over 1600 for core. Have not touched memory yet.

1) Do i use precision to increase the voltage? Or some other tool? I found a classified tool on this thread. What do NVVDD, FBVDD and PEXVDD stand for and which is the voltage for the core?

2) Any changes made by the above tool will be displayed by precision?

3) If i increase the voltage from inside precision does that actually work? Or precision just displays the voltage without actually changing it? I maxed out the voltage bar on precision at some point and it only goes up to 1.267.

4) Is there a better bios out there than the clasXX.rom? I tried this one on the LN2 bios slot but the card never downclocks even for browsing. its stuck at 1316 core which seems to be the default?

Thanks a lot for all the help and sorry for the noob questions.


----------



## hotrod717

Here we go again. Just purchased a 980 Kingpin. I haven't had much luck with evga in the past, but am determined to do well with this be brand.
Any frozen results yet from members?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Here we go again. Just purchased a 980 Kingpin. I haven't had much luck with evga in the past, but am determined to do well with this be brand.
> Any frozen results yet from members?


strong island was working on it, i have two kingpins but no time to freeze =\

welcome back to team evga


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Yeah, I'm in the dark on that. My board is the EVGA Classy and I'm still getting used to that bios. I'm going to look it up, thanks!
> 
> Yeah, I wonder if it's referred to something else... uncore vsa I need layman's terms, lots of trial and error....d'oh!!!
> 
> Hey thanks jpmboy I will try that multiplier. I can't get mine to 1.25 for 4.5 Ghz but I can get it to 1.26 @ 4.5.
> 
> Learning from you folks just by reading some posts is starting to pay off, and I'm not as concerned with frying things, but still diligent A little
> 
> at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the new kpe coming along?
> 
> FF


On the Classy board the RING is the cache/uncore.
My general "rule" (like that matters in fantasy land) is ring/cache/uncore -4 of the core, although I can match the core at lower levels but thars no real gain to a higher core and lower stable ring/cache/uncore.

SS


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Here we go again. Just purchased a 980 Kingpin. I haven't had much luck with evga in the past, but am determined to do well with this be brand.
> Any frozen results yet from members?
> 
> 
> 
> strong island was working on it, i have two kingpins but no time to freeze =\
> 
> welcome back to team evga
Click to expand...

What about you Szeged.??


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> What about you Szeged.??


i have one kingpin on air still and one with a tek 9 strapped to it but i havent had time to fill the dewar or even pick up some dice lol







its been dry since i got the card


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> The thing is once you flashed a custom bios your total amount of available power went up. So now when you look at your tdp the percentage will be much lower than with the stock bios because you are using a less % of the available power compared to the stock bios when you were using a lot of the available % of power.


Word.

I waz like wth .... when I first saw that and just ignore now. And to think I was previously trying to achieve 98 to 102 TDP.









SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i have one kingpin on air still and one with a tek 9 strapped to it but i havent had time to fill the dewar or even pick up some dice lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its been dry since i got the card


Life happens. AND that is what adults deal with.









SS


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> strong island was working on it, i have two kingpins but no time to freeze =\
> 
> welcome back to team evga


Thanks bud!
Hopefully better luck this time around.
Between air and water testing, should have some frosty results in next two weeks.
Determined to break this bad luck streak with evga!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> What about you Szeged.??
> 
> 
> 
> i have one kingpin on air still and one with a tek 9 strapped to it but i havent had time to fill the dewar or even pick up some dice lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its been dry since i got the card
Click to expand...

Oh okay.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> What about you Szeged.??
> 
> 
> 
> i have one kingpin on air still and one with a tek 9 strapped to it but i havent had time to fill the dewar or even pick up some dice lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its been dry since i got the card
Click to expand...


----------



## szeged

sad but true lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

ok guys when this kingpin comes back sadly i wont use it. i will sell it as i'm waiting on this: http://www.anandtech.com/show/9049/nvidia-announces-geforce-gtx-titan-x

even if it costs too much the original titan should be cheap enough for 2 of them







i need morer ram and fp64 so i can play around.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Hi. Can anyone please direct me to the strix bios that is compatible with the evga gtx 980 classified? Also some questions. I have it on water and at default voltage i also get a little over 1600 for core. Have not touched memory yet.
> 
> 1) Do i use precision to increase the voltage? Or some other tool? I found a classified tool on this thread. What do NVVDD, FBVDD and PEXVDD stand for and which is the voltage for the core?
> 
> 2) Any changes made by the above tool will be displayed by precision?
> 
> 3) If i increase the voltage from inside precision does that actually work? Or precision just displays the voltage without actually changing it? I maxed out the voltage bar on precision at some point and it only goes up to 1.267.
> 
> 4) Is there a better bios out there than the clasXX.rom? I tried this one on the LN2 bios slot but the card never downclocks even for browsing. its stuck at 1316 core which seems to be the default?
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the help and sorry for the noob questions.


NVVDD = core voltage, FBVDD = memory, PEX = PCB bus voltage rail (you probably don't need to adj this one)
No software will read the voltage applied with the Tool or an EVBOT - get a DMM
I think it's a boost-disabled bios (have to look). Also disable K-boost in PrecX
Strix bios on the Classy is, well "not supported"








just be sure you talk to someone who has done the cross PCB flash first. Joa, Splave.. etc.
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok guys when this kingpin comes back sadly i wont use it. i will sell it as i'm waiting on this: http://www.anandtech.com/show/9049/nvidia-announces-geforce-gtx-titan-x
> 
> even if it costs too much the original titan should be cheap enough for 2 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need morer ram and fp64 so i can play around.


when it arrives, pm me the price and we'll see if it's feasible


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i have one kingpin on air still and one with a tek 9 strapped to it but i havent had time to fill the dewar or even pick up some dice lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its been dry since i got the card


lol getting close to 9000 on the vram with air on the cold plate! I think +1000 is within reach.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol getting close to 9000 on the vram with air on the cold plate! I think +1000 is within reach.


Is that 1700+ Mhz clock on AIR? o_0


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Is that 1700+ Mhz clock on AIR? o_0


lol - no! uniblocks on the gpus.


----------



## Orthello

JPM, Must be some nice samsung memory to do close to 9000 .. hynix stops for me at about 8500. Thats 3 gpus though , havn't tried individually.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok guys when this kingpin comes back sadly i wont use it. i will sell it as i'm waiting on this: http://www.anandtech.com/show/9049/nvidia-announces-geforce-gtx-titan-x
> 
> even if it costs too much the original titan should be cheap enough for 2 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need morer ram and fp64 so i can play around.
> 
> 
> 
> when it arrives, pm me the price and we'll see if it's feasible
Click to expand...

definitely and cant wait to play with cuda. plusthat vram all while allowing me to still game and oc.


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NVVDD = core voltage, FBVDD = memory, PEX = PCB bus voltage rail (you probably don't need to adj this one)
> No software will read the voltage applied with the Tool or an EVBOT - get a DMM
> I think it's a boost-disabled bios (have to look). Also disable K-boost in PrecX
> Strix bios on the Classy is, well "not supported"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just be sure you talk to someone who has done the cross PCB flash first. Joa, Splave.. etc.
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2896


Thanks for the reply and explanation. Whats a DMM and where do i get one though? Also if i increase the voltage within precision does that work and shows on screen or not? Thanks again very much.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Thanks for the reply and explanation. Whats a DMM and where do i get one though? Also if i increase the voltage within precision does that work and shows on screen or not? Thanks again very much.


DMM is a Digital Multimeter


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> JPM, Must be some nice samsung memory to do close to 9000 .. hynix stops for me at about 8500. Thats 3 gpus though , havn't tried individually.


yeah - I didn't really push the vram on these KPs until last night... and stopped at 8500 on 1 card for some reason.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Very interesting info. Thanks folks ! Thank you ssiperko !









I tried it b4, perhaps I need to read up a bit more on it. If I remember correctly, the max recommended is 1.25 v

Stock reads around 1.05 in the bios.

FF


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah, I want one of those puppies. I'm sure the price will be astronomical !!!

http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2015/03/04/smaug/

FF


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> The thing is once you flashed a custom bios your total amount of available power went up. So now when you look at your tdp the percentage will be much lower than with the stock bios because you are using a less % of the available power compared to the stock bios when you were using a lot of the available % of power.


So that means that if a custom bios gives you, say 50% more tdp available before limitation, (lets say the former tdp was 200 watts) then even if AB registers 90% tdp you would be using similar/more wattage right?

150% of 200w = 300w. (new power limit with new bios)

So 90% of 300w = 270w being used at 90% power limit with new bios

Whereas 125% *lets say that's the Nvidia power target limit* of 200w = 250w

I never thought about that, i just thought custom bios simply allowed bypassing of the limit, but that the overall "whole number tdp" the percentage power target was based off of stayed the same.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Here we go again. Just purchased a 980 Kingpin. I haven't had much luck with evga in the past, but am determined to do well with this be brand.
> Any frozen results yet from members?


Ask criminal and strong, they were working on some DICE/LN testing last i heard


----------



## fishingfanatic

I wouldn't mind getting mine running, wrong block...I can hardly wait !

My Strix must be pretty sweet then. I can get it to 8500 without any issues or modded bios.

Love those kpes !!! I don't know about anyone else, but I like the look of the new kpes better than the others, though they went well with my colour scheme...lol

FF


----------



## ggp759

If someone can help me i would really appreciate it. I installed both the XOC classyX.rom and the XOC clasXX.rom. I applied voltage with the classified tool up to 1.3v(which shows in precision) and the card crashes at core 1626. Can someone help and tell me how they are achieving their overclocks? I think am doing something wrong. i dont have any hardware tools to check the voltage though. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Ask criminal and strong, they were working on some DICE/LN testing last i heard


Not me unfortunately. I think you meant Szeged.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> I wouldn't mind getting mine running, wrong block...I can hardly wait !
> My *Strix must be pretty sweet* then. I can get it to 8500 without any issues or modded bios.
> Love those kpes !!! I don't know about anyone else, but I like the look of the new kpes better than the others, though they went well with my colour scheme...lol
> FF


You bet. Strix have really good ram and the modded bios(es/) really don't alter the max ram freq on a given card... unless you do the hardmod to allow control of ram voltage. Otherwise it's 1.6V for memory.
air cooled: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9046131

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> If someone can help me i would really appreciate it. I installed both the XOC classyX.rom and the XOC clasXX.rom. I applied voltage with the classified tool up to 1.3v(which shows in precision) and the card crashes at core 1626. Can someone help and tell me how they are achieving their overclocks? I think am doing something wrong. i dont have any hardware tools to check the voltage though. Thanks a lot guys.


It would be really helpful if you filled out "Rigbuilder" then added you rig to your signature block. (link in my sig).
Otherwise no one knows what you are working with.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You bet. Strix have really good ram and the modded bios(es/) really don't alter the max ram freq on a given card... unless you do the hardmod to allow control of ram voltage. Otherwise it's 1.6V for memory.


I found Shaminos ln2 bioses enable further core overclock at the expense of the ram oc for the same voltage. Bench Shamino 980_79 bios at 1720/7900 on tri sli vs stock modified at 1650/8400 same volts 1.48. Stock does win out too , that faster ram speed helps a lot.

JPM whats the max you would think for chilled hynix mem ? 1.85 ? using +15 vga hotwire offsets for me so its possibly 1.75 - 1.8 now. Hard to tell the voltage without dmm as hotwire sense wires were wrong on my pcb and i'm measuring gpu voltages where the ram should be.


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You bet. Strix have really good ram and the modded bios(es/) really don't alter the max ram freq on a given card... unless you do the hardmod to allow control of ram voltage. Otherwise it's 1.6V for memory.
> air cooled: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9046131
> It would be really helpful if you filled out "Rigbuilder" then added you rig to your signature block. (link in my sig).
> Otherwise no one knows what you are working with.


A sorry. Just completed rig builder







Can i use the strix bios on my card without hardware mods?


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah I haven't modded the bios yet on the strix. Seems it's a bit more than I can manage at this point. I wanted to try another modded bios, didn't if it would work, so i sent a question or 2 to a cpl of people.

I think they're simply too busy modding other people's that they may not have time to walk me thru it. Small issues, but some day...

I don't have enough rep to ask the pros, and that's the only way they can keep up with the requests...

Otherwise I might gert some pretty decent scores with that card. Already got to 21 000 + on 3DMark 11, but can't get my core over 1509, and that is pushing it. The voltage mod, modify exe is where I'm

stuck as well.

Software again,...lol Just don't ask me to walk and chew gum, and everything should be all right...
















Okay, can I use a modded bios from another gpu or is there a sig. or something specific to each gpu that it needs to be that specific card ? I thought if the bios can be flashed similarly on certain cards it

might work. ie the kpes

There are a cpl of modded bioses for the strix already on another thread .

FF


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Yeah I haven't modded the bios yet on the strix. Seems it's a bit more than I can manage at this point. I wanted to try another modded bios, didn't if it would work, so i sent a question or 2 to a cpl of people.
> 
> I think they're simply too busy modding other people's that they may not have time to walk me thru it. Small issues, but some day...
> 
> I don't have enough rep to ask the pros, and that's the only way they can keep up with the requests...
> 
> Otherwise I might gert some pretty decent scores with that card. Already got to 21 000 + on 3DMark 11, but can't get my core over 1509, and that is pushing it. The voltage mod, modify exe is where I'm
> 
> stuck as well.
> 
> Software again,...lol Just don't ask me to walk and chew gum, and everything should be all right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, can I use a modded bios from another gpu or is there a sig. or something specific to each gpu that it needs to be that specific card ? I thought if the bios can be flashed similarly on certain cards it
> 
> might work. ie the kpes
> 
> There are a cpl of modded bioses for the strix already on another thread .
> 
> FF


Fishing - its best to mod your bios , there are atleast 2-3 versions of the strix 980 and about as many stock bioses.

Send me your bios i'll mod if for you , successfully modded the stock bios here to 475watts.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Hey , thanks. Will do.

FF


----------



## tyvar1

Just wanted to check with you guys why u can't run 980 KPE 1500/2000 without driver crashes? 1450/1900 works fine. Should I use the voltage switches? Or the voltage program?


----------



## Kimir

For daily use fully game stable on air? I can't get even 1450/2100 either, try with one switch if the temp are ok, it might do it.
I'd avoid using both switches on on air tho.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> I found Shaminos ln2 bioses enable further core overclock at the expense of the ram oc for the same voltage. Bench Shamino 980_79 bios at 1720/7900 on tri sli vs stock modified at 1650/8400 same volts 1.48. Stock does win out too , that faster ram speed helps a lot.
> 
> JPM whats the max you would think for chilled hynix mem ? 1.85 ? using +15 vga hotwire offsets for me so its possibly 1.75 - 1.8 now. Hard to tell the voltage without dmm as hotwire sense wires were wrong on my pcb and i'm measuring gpu voltages where the ram should be.


I really don't know. SDHydro might be able to help with that. I've been on the 980_70_2D bios for tri-sli Strix since week 1. Best I could do with that or any other was 8500 (actually 2117 without any error correction) with stock voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> A sorry. Just completed rig builder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i use the strix bios on my card without hardware mods?


I don't think you need any hardmods, but a cross PCB flash is something you should be real sure about wanting to do. Check with Joa3d43, I'm pretty sure he flashed his classy with the shiminio bios.

What are you actually looking to accomplish .. or better said, what are you trying to improve?


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I really don't know. SDHydro might be able to help with that. I've been on the 980_70_2D bios for tri-sli Strix since week 1. Best I could do with that or any other was 8500 (actually 2117 without any error correction) with stock voltage.
> I don't think you need any hardmods, but a cross PCB flash is something you should be real sure about wanting to do. Check with Joa3d43, I'm pretty sure he flashed his classy with the shiminio bios.
> 
> What are you actually looking to accomplish .. or better said, what are you trying to improve?


Thanks. Higher stable overclock actually.If i flash strix bios on classy that its just going to occupy one of the 3 slots for the bios yes? The other two will be evga bios?


----------



## Nicklas0912

hmm 1500/2000 24/7 is fine here.

no driver crash


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Thanks. Higher stable overclock actually.If i flash strix bios on classy that its just going to occupy one of the 3 slots for the bios yes? The other two will be evga bios?


yes. remember, the strix bios is for a different PCB. Use a multimeter for voltage measurement. Software is meaningless. Also, the strix-family of bios will not give higher clocks - actually lower - but more efficient. This was discussed in the "non-reference 980 thread a month or so ago (sdhydro, me, splave), I think joa3d43 knows how to do this for the classy.
Everything you need is *here*

What voltage have you used on the classified bios(es)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklas0912*
> 
> hmm 1500/2000 24/7 is fine here.
> 
> no driver crash


same here.









_______________
vram at 9000:


----------



## szeged

trying to flash the bios on my KPE and im unable to disable display adapter in device manager, it just goes to a flashing screen, have to hard reset, check to see if it disabled and its back to enabled, any ideas?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> trying to flash the bios on my KPE and im unable to disable display adapter in device manager, it just goes to a flashing screen, have to hard reset, check to see if it disabled and its back to enabled, any ideas?


try to uninstall the driver instead.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> try to uninstall the driver instead.


i tried it again like 3 times and then it randomly worked, weird. i didnt do anything different, and then its randomly like " k guess ill work this time."


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. remember, the strix bios is for a different PCB. Use a multimeter for voltage measurement. Software is meaningless. Also, the strix-family of bios will not give higher clocks - actually lower - but more efficient. This was discussed in the "non-reference 980 thread a month or so ago (sdhydro, me, splave), I think joa3d43 knows how to do this for the classy.
> Everything you need is *here*
> 
> What voltage have you used on the classified bios(es)?
> same here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______________
> vram at 9000:


Hi and thanks for alla the help. Now on water and with factory ln2 bios am at 1616 core and 8000 mem. I just increased the voltage through precision to + 41mv. Is that good bad does the voltage increase actuallys works?( i know i have to get voltmeter. Do i need anything else or just the volt meter to test voltage?)
Again thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Hi and thanks for alla the help. Now on water and with factory ln2 bios am at 1616 core and 8000 mem. I just increased the voltage through precision to + 41mv. Is that good bad does the voltage increase actuallys works?( i know i have to get voltmeter. Do i need anything else or just the volt meter to test voltage?)
> Again thanks.


Honestly, I didn't see any change in measured voltage with PX or AB. You definitely want a DMM for these cards. Did you enable to 2 voltage switches on the back of the card? adds +150mV, so load voltage is ~ 1.345V


----------



## ggp759

Classified has a voltage switch? I thought it was just the bios switch. Not at home now. Am really stupid if it does


----------



## Kimir

Na, they does not. Only the KPE has them.








He thought you had a kpe for sure.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Thanks bud!
> Hopefully better luck this time around.
> Between air and water testing, should have some frosty results in next two weeks.
> Determined to break this bad luck streak with evga!


ya I am planning for tonight, I really need to find a better place to do it. My apartment is too small.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Classified has a voltage switch? I thought it was just the bios switch. Not at home now. Am really stupid if it does


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Na, they does not. Only the KPE has them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He thought you had a kpe for sure*.


yeah - I did.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Any reason why a multimeter would be reading only .11 to .2ish volts on a card? I tried putting the red side into the evga probe it like mentioend and no matter what setting i try it reads like .1v. I've tried DCV, ACV, 2v, 20v etc.. on settings and nothing. It did go up to like .8 earlier but after i moved it around a bit it dropped back to .1, maybe this thing is faulty or low battery or something.


----------



## bogie89

Hi evrybody i have a little problem:
i want to flash the air/water bios on my 980 kingpin edition but when i start the cmd and then i type this string CRflash -6 kpex2c.rom i have a strange result: windows opens a windows saying that crflash is't a program of win32.....
where am i getting wrong?

sorry for my english


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> Hi evrybody i have a little problem:
> i want to flash the air/water bios on my 980 kingpin edition but when i start the cmd and then i type this string CRflash -6 kpex2c.rom i have a strange result: windows opens a windows saying that crflash is't a program of win32.....
> where am i getting wrong?
> 
> sorry for my english


are you opening it in the same folder?


----------



## bogie89

Yes for sure


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> Yes for sure


then i dont know as i'm still with kepler and haven't experienced crflash


----------



## bogie89

I have tried also with nvflash but it gave an EPROM error -.-


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> Hi evrybody i have a little problem:
> i want to flash the air/water bios on my 980 kingpin edition but when i start the cmd and then i type this string CRflash -6 kpex2c.rom i have a strange result: windows opens a windows saying that crflash is't a program of win32.....
> where am i getting wrong?
> 
> sorry for my english


are you using 32bit w7? or something?
so, you open an elevated command prompt in the folder with crflash and the rom file. *Disable the video driver* in device manager type the command and get what (complete) error message?


----------



## bogie89

I have disabled the driver, i'm using w7 64bit, the prompt was opened in the folder of both crflash and bios....the error says impossible ti run crflash.exe it isn't a win32 program

Edit tomorrow i will post you a screen OC the error.
Thanks a lot for the support and sorry again for my poor english


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> I have disabled the driver, i'm using w7 64bit, the prompt was opened in the folder of both crflash and bios....the error says impossible ti run crflash.exe it isn't a win32 program
> 
> Edit tomorrow i will post you a screen OC the error.
> Thanks a lot for the support and sorry again for my poor english


Just to be sure... the folder is unzipped?








open the folder, right click > "open command prompt here" > type "crflash --list" (should return # of adapters) If this errors - STOP. If not: Type cflash -- save {name.rom} (saves your current bios to the folder). Type CRflash -6 kpeex2c.rom
try downloading the pack again from kingpincooling, unzip.. ?


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> I have tried also with nvflash but it gave an EPROM error -.-


Have you tried just dragging the bios into CRFlash, it works for me, don't enter anything just drag and drop and flash


----------



## bogie89

It's all unzipped, i have tried also ti drag the BIOS over crflash....is possible that i have downloaded for two times a corrupted file?
If you can send me one working i appreciate


----------



## Jpmboy

Eh, I'm not sure what's going on with the ex2c bios and SLI. I try to set clocks and card one is okay, card 2 will not take the memory clock. (kboost enabled). I delete precX, switch to the OC bios and AB works fine - applies memory OC to both cards.I really think PrecX is messing things up. reinstalled it 3x with a "clean install" - no change, still will not apply mem oc to card 2, core OC - yes. Very strange. This started after a driver hang in 3dMK11.

Here's the zip folder with ex2c. Menthol's method works fine for sure!

kpex2c.zip 873k .zip file


----------



## GIVEitUP

did you find a fix


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Eh, I'm not sure what's going on with the ex2c bios and SLI. I try to set clocks and card one is okay, card 2 will not take the memory clock. (kboost enabled). I delete precX, switch to the OC bios and AB works fine - applies memory OC to both cards.I really think PrecX is messing things up. reinatalled it 3x with a "clean install" - no change, still will not apply mem oc to card 2, core OC - yes. Very strange. This started after a driver hang in 3dMK11.
> 
> Here's the zip folder with ex2c. Menthol's method works fine for sure!
> 
> kpex2c.zip 873k .zip file


It started before that.

The voltages in the classy tool are different too .... not sure if that's based on ASIC though.

SS


----------



## ggp759

Can anyone please tell where to "touch" the classy with the volt meter to get the right voltage reading? Thanks.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Can anyone please tell where to "touch" the classy with the volt meter to get the right voltage reading? Thanks.




Same as the 980 Classy.

The pins closest to the front of the card (I/O bracket) are the 12v+ and ground


----------



## szeged

having a strange issue with the kingpin

was doing some water testing and i got the card up to 1690ish with 1.3v, memory at stock, temps were floating around 45c because....florida...

i had a bsod at the cpu part of FSE because i was trying to push the 5960x harder than i have so it was hit or miss with its stability, after the bsod + reset the kingpin refuses to go over 1600mhz with 1.3v now, even up to 1.35v didnt work but not even 5 minutes before it was pushing almost 1700.

Oh and temps arent going past 31c now after the reset, with the same voltage, what could cause a 14c change in temps like that.

any ideas what could have changed?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Driver corrupt maybe, clean reinstall.


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 
> 
> Same as the 980 Classy.
> 
> The pins closest to the front of the card (I/O bracket) are the 12v+ and ground


thanks very much for the pic. So the pins that are next to the bios switch is where i should try. far left is ground and the second from the left is the 12v. My dmm has black and red cables. With which color to touch the grnd and which color to touch the 12v pin? Thanks and pardon the questions. First time am doing this.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Red is positive and Black is negative.

Yes, the far left pins.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Driver corrupt maybe, clean reinstall.


hnnnngngggggggggggggggggggggg i hate reinstalling drivers









hey btw, you goin for a titan x? i want one but i need people to talk me out of it lol, i havent even frosted up the kingpins yet ;(


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> It started before that.
> The voltages in the classy tool are different too .... not sure if that's based on ASIC though.
> SS


ASIC - nah. Both my cards are the same ASIC anyway. BTW - Once I flash back to the stock LN2 bios all is well again. Certainly looks like the ex2c bios is the Strix bios with a different name (same version and size) - and it does not work with PX .. for long anyway. One crash and things get corrupted.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> having a strange issue with the kingpin
> was doing some water testing and i got the card up to 1690ish with 1.3v, memory at stock, temps were floating around 45c because....florida...
> i had a bsod at the cpu part of FSE because i was trying to push the 5960x harder than i have so it was hit or miss with its stability, after the bsod + reset the kingpin refuses to go over 1600mhz with 1.3v now, even up to 1.35v didnt work but not even 5 minutes before it was pushing almost 1700.
> Oh and temps arent going past 31c now after the reset, with the same voltage, what could cause a 14c change in temps like that.
> any ideas what could have changed?


Which bios were you using??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Driver corrupt maybe, clean reinstall.











And a reinstall of PX if using any of the 84.04.1F.00.00 series bioses (sp?).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Red is positive and Black is negative.
> 
> Yes, the far left pins.


----------



## bogie89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Eh, I'm not sure what's going on with the ex2c bios and SLI. I try to set clocks and card one is okay, card 2 will not take the memory clock. (kboost enabled). I delete precX, switch to the OC bios and AB works fine - applies memory OC to both cards.I really think PrecX is messing things up. reinatalled it 3x with a "clean install" - no change, still will not apply mem oc to card 2, core OC - yes. Very strange. This started after a driver hang in 3dMK11.
> 
> Here's the zip folder with ex2c. Menthol's method works fine for sure!
> 
> kpex2c.zip 873k .zip file


Thank you a lot!!!!!!!
It works, maybe the file from kingpincooling was corrupted?
Now is time to oc xD

edit another problem....is it normal that i can't overclock the memory clock?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ASIC - nah. Both my cards are the same ASIC anyway. BTW - Once I flash back to the stock LN2 bios all is well again. Certainly looks like the ex2c bios is the Strix bios with a different name (same version and size) - and it does not work with PX .. for long anyway. One crash and things get corrupted.
> 
> Which bios were you using??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a reinstall of PX if using any of the 84.04.1F.00.00 series bioses (sp?).


using the air/water updated bios vince posted on kpc.com


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> Thank you a lot!!!!!!!
> It works, maybe the file from kingpincooling was corrupted?
> Now is time to oc xD
> edit another problem....is it normal that i can't overclock the memory clock?


This is the problem I've "suddenly" had with this bios. Enable kboost, it may help, but I think it's something in the pipe between PrecX, NVD and the bios. Because of that I removed the ex2c bios from my cards.
It worked fine until a day ago. IDK, I may try a restore piont to see if it's a NVdriver MS update thing?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> using the air/water updated bios vince posted on kpc.com


Yeah - that's the ex2c bios.


----------



## bogie89

Thank you again jpmboy!
Any news about a full cover for our kingpin?
Anyone has tried mounting the classified one?


----------



## Gunslinger.

man we really need skynet to fix this bios issue, so much potential in these cards.


----------



## szeged

whats the problem with the bios? i havent had much time to play around with them yet but so far my problem has been after a bsod/reset my card refuses to clock back to where it was before the reset =\


----------



## bogie89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> man we really need skynet to fix this bios issue, so much potential in these cards.


True story


----------



## HiTechPixel

Which overclocking software should I use to make full use of the 980 K|NGP|N?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> man we really need skynet *to fix this bios issue*, so much potential in these cards.


*Please!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> whats the problem with the bios? i havent had much time to play around with them yet but so far my problem has been after a bsod/reset my card refuses to clock back to where it was before the reset =\


Keep using the ex2c bios.. you'll find out.









Honestly, I flashed to the 980_85 bios and hit 1785 on water - my KPE was reporting as an ASUS card... then the ex2c bios shows up, high 17's again.. and 9000 on the vram!! Nice, except it soon wouldn't allow PrecX to apply ram clocks, ran card 2 at +13Hz (had to unsynch) and the "anomalies" just started building up. It just started getting to ugly, so I bailed and flashed back to the OEM LN2 bios, removed PrecX and all is well behaved again. Albeit at lower clocks.








The ex2c has the same version ID as the strix family.


----------



## szeged

thats crazy sounding lol, ive only got about 45 mins play time on the ex2c bios so far so i havent really had time to experience anything other than the problem i already posted lol. gonna try again here soon, painting some radiators atm so i gotta keep going outside every 15 mins atm lol.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Which overclocking software should I use to make full use of the 980 K|NGP|N?


I wouldn't waste your time until a proper OC bios is released.

But you'll need the Classified Voltage tool (or EVBot) and the latest version of PrecisionX when it's time.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> man we really need skynet *to fix this bios issue*, so much potential in these cards.
> 
> 
> 
> *Please!*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> whats the problem with the bios? i havent had much time to play around with them yet but so far my problem has been after a bsod/reset my card refuses to clock back to where it was before the reset =\
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep using the ex2c bios.. you'll find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I flashed to the 980_85 bios and hit 1785 on water - my KPE was reporting as an ASUS card... then the ex2c bios shows up, high 17's again.. and 9000 on the vram!! Nice, except it soon wouldn't allow PrecX to apply ram clocks, ran card 2 at +13Hz (had to unsynch) and the "anomalies" just started building up. It just started getting to ugly, so I bailed and flashed back to the OEM LN2 bios, removed PrecX and all is well behaved again. Albeit at lower clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ex2c has the same version ID as the strix family.
Click to expand...

you tried putting the clocks in the bios and then flashing. it would be long and annoying but you can oc that way.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hnnnngngggggggggggggggggggggg i hate reinstalling drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey btw, you goin for a titan x? i want one but i need people to talk me out of it lol, i havent even frosted up the kingpins yet ;(


Same, so tempted to go for two of those TITAN's when they're released, i'd have to sell the 980s though in order to pay for them. If the price is $1k or less i'd consider, but i'd miss not having the 14+3 phase power etc.. and i'm already gonna be waiting forever to get a waterblock for the KPE, waiting for a TITAN X block would be agonizing since it won't even be released for several months possibly.


----------



## Orthello

That is the issue with watercooling - hopefully ek jump early on and get a titan x block out quick .. I think what we will see now is titanx over 1000 for sure and the a gm200 6gb card or 8gb a month or two latter . custom versions could be 6mths out from here. Its going to be interesting vram aside if two titan xs can beat 3 980s in pure perf and efficiency also.


----------



## looniam

from the looks of the back of the pcb, it looks the same as the titan - so unless the vrms are different (but i doubt that) the blocks would be the same.


----------



## BGaming

Hey guys!

I was wandering if I could get some help here. I bought my first classified card is the gtx 980 classified 3988kr and Im having some issues with voltage i cant get them to pass 1.212v I have a multimeter and dmm adapter. I tried to tweak the bios a little bit, I downloaded a sw called classified to change voltages and nothing. Some ppl have told me that I should buy an EVBOT but idk how to use that and I cant find it nowhere to buy it.... so any help with this or suggestions???? Thanks in advance


----------



## dual109

Hi,

Been gaming quite extensivley with my 980kpe but was worried about voltages, GPU is 1.39v and mem 1.695v, is to high for air?

Temperatures hover around mid 70's.

Clocks are 1575/8500Mhz and card appears rock stable. Waiting on water block like most.

Thanks


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Been gaming quite extensivley with my 980kpe but was worried about voltages, GPU is 1.39v and mem 1.695v, is to high for air?
> 
> Temperatures hover around mid 70's.
> 
> Clocks are 1575/8500Mhz and card appears rock stable. Waiting on water block like most.
> 
> Thanks


Yeah i wouldn't go that high. At 1575 you should be fine at 1.25v, 1.3 at most.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGaming*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I was wandering if I could get some help here. I bought my first classified card is the gtx 980 classified 3988kr and Im having some issues with voltage i cant get them to pass 1.212v I have a multimeter and dmm adapter. I tried to tweak the bios a little bit, I downloaded a sw called classified to change voltages and nothing. Some ppl have told me that I should buy an EVBOT but idk how to use that and I cant find it nowhere to buy it.... so any help with this or suggestions???? Thanks in advance


If you use the classified tool to change the software then it IS above 1.212, it's just that software like afterburner/evga precision x etc.. doesn't register over 1.212v. The reason for the 1.212v limit is Nvidia safety precautions, using custom bios and that classified voltage tool allows you to bypass the limits. If you set 1.25v for instance, and use the probe it connector to hook your red lead from the DMM to it you should get a DCV reading of around 1.25v.


----------



## BGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> If you use the classified tool to change the software then it IS above 1.212, it's just that software like afterburner/evga precision x etc.. doesn't register over 1.212v. The reason for the 1.212v limit is Nvidia safety precautions, using custom bios and that classified voltage tool allows you to bypass the limits. If you set 1.25v for instance, and use the probe it connector to hook your red lead from the DMM to it you should get a DCV reading of around 1.25v.


Ok thanks, and I kinda got the hang of it now... But still whenever i put more than 1.23 volts it gets unstable and driver crashes any suggestions??


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGaming*
> 
> Ok thanks, and I kinda got the hang of it now... But still whenever i put more than 1.23 volts it gets unstable and driver crashes any suggestions??


Do you have the voltage switches on? If not try just flipping both switches and not touching the tools at all. The switches alone will put you at 1.34v using the stock OC/LN2 bios from what i've been told.

As for why it's crashing that could be alot of things, what clock speeds and memory speed are you using? how high is your fan speed and temps? etc.. If you can take a screenshot of you using the overclocking software/classy tool/gpu-z etc.. so we can see it then it'd be easier to offer a solution.


----------



## BGaming

OC.net.jpg 551k .jpg file


Here is the info.


----------



## kot0005

here is how to install the evga backplate with ek waterblock.

1. you will need to increase all of the backplate hole size using a 3.5mm diameter drill bit. Use a HSS bit for better and smooth results.

2. you need two 8mm M3 screws with nuts and some 6mm M3 screws.

Pics below.

Green =M3 x 8mm screws with nuts.

Red =Ek supplied screws with washers.

Yellow =M3 x 6mm screws.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGaming*
> 
> OC.net.jpg 551k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Here is the info.


I can't even add 100+ on stock bios to the memory clock without the drivers crashing on me. Max core clock I can get is +80.

Not to happy. Would be nice to adjust voltages like I should eoth this card. Instead being locked to 1.212


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Yeah i wouldn't go that high. At 1575 you should be fine at 1.25v, 1.3 at most.


Nah this card needs voltage, Artifiacts without adequate power. Needs 1.34v to get to 1550.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Do you have the voltage switches on? If not try just flipping both switches and not touching the tools at all. The switches alone will put you at 1.34v using the stock OC/LN2 bios from what i've been told.
> 
> As for why it's crashing that could be alot of things, what clock speeds and memory speed are you using? how high is your fan speed and temps? etc.. If you can take a screenshot of you using the overclocking software/classy tool/gpu-z etc.. so we can see it then it'd be easier to offer a solution.


Which position puts the switches on? Is it both near 'ON' or both near '1 & 2'?


----------



## BGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Which position puts the switches on? Is it both near 'ON' or both near '1 & 2'?


To be honest this os My first Classified card, I have no clue were are those switches... :/


----------



## BGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> I can't even add 100+ on stock bios to the memory clock without the drivers crashing on me. Max core clock I can get is +80.
> 
> Not to happy. Would be nice to adjust voltages like I should eoth this card. Instead being locked to 1.212


I kinda got the hang of it, If u need any help try to PM and ill tell you what you could do ok.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Been gaming quite extensivley with my 980kpe but was worried about voltages, GPU is 1.39v and mem 1.695v, is to high for air?
> 
> Temperatures hover around mid 70's.
> 
> Clocks are 1575/8500Mhz and card appears rock stable. Waiting on water block like most.
> 
> Thanks


if your peak temps are <80C that voltage is fine on these cards - IMO.


----------



## bogie89

@jpmboy the switches have ti be on on when i'm trying ti bench?
I'm on air until ek release the FC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> @jpmboy the switches have ti be on on when i'm trying ti bench?
> I'm on air until ek release the FC.


they don't have to be on. It's like this.. if you want say 1.4V (measured with a dmm before vdroop), with the switches off you would set 1.4V with the tool or your EVBOT. Both switches on: set 1.25V with the tool or evbot. So,, the switches add ~150mV offset combined.
since you are on air, you might wnat to stay below 1.4V unless that air is REAL COLD !


----------



## bogie89

Perfect......thank you again

edit.....is there a program that can read the vrm temperature?

edit 2 found the hwinfo beta, it can read the vrm's temperature but it reads badly the voltage
Inviato dal mio Nexus 6


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> Perfect......thank you again
> 
> edit.....is there a program that can read the vrm temperature?
> 
> edit 2 found the hwinfo beta, it can read the vrm's temperature but it reads badly the voltage
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 6


No software reads voltage - reliably - above 1.212V.


----------



## Orthello

I've found the Hwinfo64 beta will read strix 980 vrm temps (it they are above zero). I have to sit OCCT or furmark in the background, run it to get positive vrm temps (3-4c max) and then they show up.

For air cooled or ambient water they should show up for strix cards. I think you guys are talking KPEs and yeah not sure on those.

Re HWinfo64 I've found it reads vcore voltages above 1.25v but can't verify how accurate it is .. hmm .... actually i could ... i have the hotwire vcore gpu readings ... will verify this tonight .


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> For daily use fully game stable on air? I can't get even 1450/2100 either, try with one switch if the temp are ok, it might do it.
> I'd avoid using both switches on on air tho.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklas0912*
> 
> hmm 1500/2000 24/7 is fine here.
> 
> no driver crash


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. remember, the strix bios is for a different PCB. Use a multimeter for voltage measurement. Software is meaningless. Also, the strix-family of bios will not give higher clocks - actually lower - but more efficient. This was discussed in the "non-reference 980 thread a month or so ago (sdhydro, me, splave), I think joa3d43 knows how to do this for the classy.
> Everything you need is *here*
> 
> What voltage have you used on the classified bios(es)?
> same here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______________
> vram at 9000:


hmm, I wonder why I can't get it stable :/ I will try to use one switch and also flash Kingpin bios for air when the updates one comes


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> I've found the Hwinfo64 beta will read strix 980 vrm temps (it they are above zero). I have to sit OCCT or furmark in the background, run it to get positive vrm temps (3-4c max) and then they show up.
> 
> For air cooled or ambient water they should show up for strix cards. I think you guys are talking KPEs and yeah not sure on those.
> 
> Re HWinfo64 I've found it reads vcore voltages above 1.25v but can't verify how accurate it is .. hmm .... actually i could ... i have the hotwire vcore gpu readings ... will verify this tonight .


Oh yeah even aid64 reads the Strix vrms. This new HWM is reporting vrm temps for the kingpins.







+1 to bogie.


----------



## bogie89

You're welcome, thank you for all support and patience that you had whit my noob questions


----------



## blzn57

Hello...so I just installed another 980 classy. This is my first time doing SLI, everything went smooth, just one question. The bios switches. On my 1st classy, which i have had for about a month when i switch the BIOS switch from normal to OC the LED indicator light turns from Green to Red. Now on my new classy card it turns form Green to Orange?? They are both the 3988 model. First i just want to make sure that isn't an indication of a bad card....i tested it out and everything seems to be working correctly but just curios why this would be.....

Thank you!


----------



## valkyrie743

green is default,
orange is oc
red is LN2

oc is dipswitch set to middle. maybe you have it all the way to the left (for ln2)


----------



## Jpmboy

Any word on an "improved" bios for the kingpin??


----------



## bogie89

It has been released?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Any word on an "improved" bios for the kingpin??


does vince know about the issues with the current one?


----------



## bogie89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> does vince know about the issues with the current one?


i don't think so


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> i don't think so


thats where we should start then, he cant fix what he doesnt know is broken lol.


----------



## bogie89

you're right but my english is so much ridicoluous


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> you're right but my english is so much ridicoluous


looks fine to me


----------



## bogie89

you're too good -.-


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Any word on an "improved" bios for the kingpin??
> 
> 
> 
> does vince know about the issues with the current one?
Click to expand...

well he said 26 February that he would release a new version in a day or two, now it have been 11 days


----------



## VSG

Oh that guy! I will link him to this thread on FB but likely he already knows by now.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Okay, I'm not having any luck finding a waterblock for the kingpin. Not sure there even is one atm.

EK said they weren't making one now, and I haven't been able to find a universal one that will work, with the pcb being wider than most, at

least not so far.

Plz let me know where/what will work. EVGA mentioned universals won't work with the wider pcb, can't install any fittings,...according to

them.

FF


----------



## szeged

when did they say they werent going to make a block for it? last i checked they said they will make one.

universal waterblocks will work on the kingpin cards, im using one now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Okay, I'm not having any luck finding a waterblock for the kingpin. Not sure there even is one atm.
> 
> EK said they weren't making one now, and I haven't been able to find a universal one that will work, with the pcb being wider than most, at
> 
> least not so far.
> 
> Plz let me know where/what will work. EVGA mentioned universals won't work with the wider pcb, can't install any fittings,...according to
> 
> them.
> 
> FF


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> when did they say they werent going to make a block for it? last i checked they said they will make one.
> 
> universal waterblocks will work on the kingpin cards, im using one now.


yeah, the EK uni fits just fine. It ain't pretty tho.


----------



## szeged

hey jpm you gonna join the titan x club with me?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Oh that guy! I will link him to this thread on FB but likely he already knows by now.


so, the 980x bios - no hdmi out with kboost on and 1.343V on the card at boot. ex2c will bug out with SLI, lock the screen and.. at times refuse to apply memory clocks to a second card. Curiously the strix series bios (which these are based on - see below) have 9 power sliders since the strix has only 2 PCIE connectors, whereas the OEM KPE bioses have 10 - 3 PCIE connectors. Can't open the ex2c bios with MBT:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hey jpm you gonna join the titan x club with me?


gotta see what they bring... and cost!


----------



## looniam

i smell a titan-x manicornmance . .


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I wouldn't waste your time until a proper OC bios is released.
> 
> But you'll need the Classified Voltage tool (or EVBot) and the latest version of PrecisionX when it's time.


have you tried freezing your card with the 980x bios, are your issues with sli or single card also. I might be able to finally try it out tonight. Is it a waste of time without a new bios?

Has anyone tried the regular 980 classy bios's.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> have you tried freezing your card with the 980x bios, are your issues with sli or single card also. I might be able to finally try it out tonight. Is it a waste of time without a new bios?
> 
> Has anyone tried the regular 980 classy bios's.


how'd you do with just water?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> have you tried freezing your card with the 980x bios, are your issues with sli or single card also. I might be able to finally try it out tonight. Is it a waste of time without a new bios?
> 
> Has anyone tried the regular 980 classy bios's.


Yes I tried LN2 with mine, I made zero progress with the current 980x bios. Nothing but some flashing screens and about a thousand driver crashes.

It would also lose display at about -95 or so.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> how'd you do with just water?


I never installed the uni block. I did some quick out of the box testing on air and then greased my card up right away. it's been sitting on the mobo with the pot installed for a week. But out of the box compared to my strix out of the box it was about 50mhz faster.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Yes I tried LN2 with mine, I made zero progress with the current 980x bios. Nothing but some flashing screens and about a thousand driver crashes.
> 
> It would also lose display at about -95 or so.


man that is so disappointing, I hope I don't have the same results. I hope I don't end up regretting this card. I was so close to going with an hof or matrix.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, the EK uni fits just fine. It ain't pretty tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


well, they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## VSG

Ok sent Vince a PM on FB, just in case he wasn't aware. I imagine you will see @thechosenwon in here soon.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ok sent Vince a PM on FB, just in case he wasn't aware. I imagine you will see @thechosenwon in here soon.


cool thanks


----------



## bogie89

At stock voltage this card sucks, i have an info: seems that will be firstly the hydro Cooper WB for the kingpin








Only for curiosity what are your ASICs?


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> At stock voltage this card sucks, i have an info: seems that will be firstly the hydro Cooper WB for the kingpin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only for curiosity what are your ASICs?


i only manage to get 1450/1900 stable. 1500/2000 works sometimes. Stock voltage and 60°C air.

ASIC 71


----------



## bogie89

I am able ti get 1560/8200 all stock ASIC 65.5.
But the scores are low....i score higher @1547/8200


----------



## Kimir

Yeah, got my R4BE today (oh, it's a refurb without any accessories, sigh) and put my 4930K (I had from intel tuning plan), some DDR3 Kingston 1600 I got for free and my 980 KPE on it.
Started to create my bench SSD (win 7 done, win 8 todo) and I can already say that this 4930K is







... [email protected], wont do 4.5 even at 1.39. Will stay like that for now even if my noctua NH-D14 SE2011 is managing it fine (not seen 70°c yet).
Will do the win 8 ssd tomorrow to firestrike hard with the kpe








Bench table ordered too, and will put that all under water when the fund will allow it... I want to push it already damnit !!


----------



## fishingfanatic

Thanks jpm !!! Just ordered a pr, hoping they will both fit the D13 as well. Couldn't get an answer about that from PowerColor, so I figured at least 1 for amd 1 for nvidia, or on rare occasions possibly a dual if

they fit.

If I can put mine under water I don't care what anyone else thinks, it'll look and perform pretty sweet under water 'til a better block comes along.

Thanks again bud!

FF


----------



## valkyrie743

need some help.

trying to flash bios to my 980 classy 3988. nvflash is saying no nvidia cards detected in computer yet my computer is up and working fine? im confused. never had issues flashing bios before.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Thanks jpm !!! Just ordered a pr, hoping they will both fit the D13 as well. Couldn't get an answer about that from PowerColor, so I figured at least 1 for amd 1 for nvidia, or on rare occasions possibly a dual if
> 
> they fit.
> 
> If I can put mine under water I don't care what anyone else thinks, it'll look and perform pretty sweet under water 'til a better block comes along.
> 
> Thanks again bud!
> 
> FF










you are welcome. the uniblock mount very easy and you only have to remove the 4 screws around the gpu core.. leave the coldplate and backplate untouched.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> need some help.
> 
> trying to flash bios to my 980 classy 3988. nvflash is saying no nvidia cards detected in computer yet my computer is up and working fine? im confused. never had issues flashing bios before.


you disabled the video driver in device manager??


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so, the 980x bios - no hdmi out with kboost on and 1.343V on the card at boot. ex2c will bug out with SLI, lock the screen and.. at times refuse to apply memory clocks to a second card. Curiously the strix series bios (which these are based on - see below) have 9 power sliders since the strix has only 2 PCIE connectors, whereas the OEM KPE bioses have 10 - 3 PCIE connectors. Can't open the ex2c bios with MBT:
> 
> gotta see what they bring... and cost!


Any issues with single card or are most of the issues related to sli?


----------



## VSG

Sup, Vince? Thanks for dropping by.

I suppose I should do this too seeing how he is online: @EVGA-JacobF


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I never installed the uni block. I did some quick out of the box testing on air and then greased my card up right away. it's been sitting on the mobo with the pot installed for a week. But out of the box compared to my strix out of the box it was about 50mhz faster.
> man that is so disappointing, I hope I don't have the same results. I hope I don't end up regretting this card. I was so close to going with an hof or matrix.


Waiting to see cold results.








the memory hits 9000 without breaking a sweat.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> well, they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder


lol - a bit tube loopy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Any issues with single card or are most of the issues related to sli?


the ex2c bios works with a single card okay... mostly. 2 cards it gets buggy pretty quick. I think you LN2 guys should give the ex2c bios a shot - although it has an error of some sort that couldn't correct with a simple Hex editor, it did go 1785/9000 with just watercooling.


----------



## VSG

Ok, thanks to JPM I won't have to double post.

Edit: I was requested to remove these as there were still a few bugs to be worked out with what was said here. Here is the latest update from Vince:
Quote:


> I'll post a new bios later today that can help with some of the driver/voltage issues as well as getting into windows without evbot. When flashing bios between cards like regular classi or other brand, you will get display issues due to KP980 having a unique display configuration. I can't recommend to flash to anything other than KPE' bios because of this. The stock bios the card ships with on AIR position as well as the bios ill post later today are the only ones I'd recommend to use. Debugging now. So far, any problems I see here are mostly related to voltage/evbot and non-stock bios's with fixed pstates causing driver related crashes (grey, red screens etc.).
> This bios ill post in a bit covers that and also will be able to power down and idle/2d. Should still give enough headroom for everything. Feedback is appreciated, especially with the guys not using evbot.


----------



## bogie89

Thanks a lot, tomorrow i will try these tricks


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you disabled the video driver in device manager??


no idea what happened. restarted the computer and worked fine. plus the commands were in a different layout than what i used when i had my 780 Ti. (not classy) i used to just use Ez3flash(was a batch file) but that does not work for some reason on the 980's

but anyway flashed bios that were posted on the front page for the 980 classy. after restart. non stop driver crashes and windows trying to recover then just will end up blue screening. had to uninstall drivers in safe mode and re flash the original bios.

noticed that the front page bios are for 2988 when flashing (while i have 3988 card)

Where can i find bios for 3988 classy's ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Ok, thanks to JPM I won't have to double post. Got a few things from Vince:
> 
> 1) Change the adjustable voltage in EVBot to about 3.3 to 3.45. A firmware bug causes it to go down to 3.03 which is too low. This needs to be manually set or have to use an older EVBot firmware
> 
> 2) Set Pex to ~1.14V
> 
> 3) If flashing the LN2 BIOS, be sure you have the dip switches on before flashing (this I think most people figured out). If on air/water BIOS, use EVBot only for now and see.
> 
> Seeing as how I haven't used the 980 KPE myself, hope this helps you guys out and sorry I can't try it out myself to be sure before suggesting these.


Thx for the info, geggeg - although I'm not sure what I did so that you don't have to double post.


----------



## BGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> no idea what happened. restarted the computer and worked fine. plus the commands were in a different layout than what i used when i had my 780 Ti. (not classy) i used to just use Ez3flash(was a batch file) but that does not work for some reason on the 980's
> 
> but anyway flashed bios that were posted on the front page for the 980 classy. after restart. non stop driver crashes and windows trying to recover then just will end up blue screening. had to uninstall drivers in safe mode and re flash the original bios.
> 
> noticed that the front page bios are for 2988 when flashing (while i have 3988 card)
> 
> Where can i find bios for 3988 classy's ?


im sorry to interrupt but I was the one that recommended that Bios to you on Kingping cooling forums. To me it worked really well, but Im kinda demanding person and started asking My self why can we just flash a 3988kr Bios. So I started modding the original Bios and it only goes up to 1.21v but it is rock solid stable no crashes and has the gpu boost completely off . Now with the Classified Voltage tool works really well, the only thing is that the voltge if u set it to 1.000 it bumps up to 1.25v.

Other thing I noticed is that whenever I do those voltage bumps it crashes, no matter what Bios you use (as for me) if Im on nomral temperature ( as for me at 27c), but if I turn up the ac and goes down to 21c i can go up to 1.47v and hitting 75c on the gpu.... So that means that if you use the voltage tool you definitely need cooling if not it will just crash. If you need the Bios ill post it here and Il send it to you so you could try it. It has an aggressive fan curve but is for benchmarks so i dnt mind. Oh and you can flash it with joe dirts nvflash tool with all checks by passed.


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGaming*
> 
> im sorry to interrupt but I was the one that recommended that Bios to you on Kingping cooling forums. To me it worked really well, but Im kinda demanding person and started asking My self why can we just flash a 3988kr Bios. So I started modding the original Bios and it only goes up to 1.21v but it is rock solid stable no crashes and has the gpu boost completely off . Now with the Classified Voltage tool works really well, the only thing is that the voltge if u set it to 1.000 it bumps up to 1.25v.
> 
> Other thing I noticed is that whenever I do those voltage bumps it crashes, no matter what Bios you use (as for me) if Im on nomral temperature ( as for me at 27c), but if I turn up the ac and goes down to 21c i can go up to 1.47v and hitting 75c on the gpu.... So that means that if you use the voltage tool you definitely need cooling if not it will just crash. If you need the Bios ill post it here and Il send it to you so you could try it. It has an aggressive fan curve but is for benchmarks so i dnt mind. Oh and you can flash it with joe dirts nvflash tool with all checks by passed.


its ok that the bios didnt work for me, i just wanted voltage to work and so far it works but i guess i just got a crap card. right now with stock everything without any messing around i can do +70 on the core NP. I changed the voltage so i would get 1.27V on core and bumped the core from +70 to +120. was working good then 20 minutes into a game. started crashing :/ im on air and i dont feel comfitable running over 1.30 on air. and imo, bumping the voltage 0.10V just to gain say 40 mhz is not worth it. i don't to burn out the card. i was just thinking that i would be able to hit 1500mhz no fussing around with this card but i cant.

should have known when i looked at my cards ASIC and saw that it was 68.3% :/ oh where. i was having issues with the card crashing just on stock clocks but i think it was just a bad driver install. because at stock clocks and at +70 core im good.

Another thing i found is i cant do jack **** with memory clocking. did +100 and crashes. then +50 crash. :/


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i smell a titan-x manicornmance . .


lol will be selling my kingpin when it gets back because i'm thinking of going titan-x. if not i will grab 2 original titans and sli.


----------



## BGaming

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> its ok that the bios didnt work for me, i just wanted voltage to work and so far it works but i guess i just got a crap card. right now with stock everything without any messing around i can do +70 on the core NP. I changed the voltage so i would get 1.27V on core and bumped the core from +70 to +120. was working good then 20 minutes into a game. started crashing :/ im on air and i dont feel comfitable running over 1.30 on air. and imo, bumping the voltage 0.10V just to gain say 40 mhz is not worth it. i don't to burn out the card. i was just thinking that i would be able to hit 1500mhz no fussing around with this card but i cant.
> 
> should have known when i looked at my cards ASIC and saw that it was 68.3% :/ oh where. i was having issues with the card crashing just on stock clocks but i think it was just a bad driver install. because at stock clocks and at +70 core im good.
> 
> Another thing i found is i cant do jack **** with memory clocking. did +100 and crashes. then +50 crash. :/


Thats weird man, One of my gpu with the stock Bios gets up to 1535 on core and 4000 on memory and the other I tested today gets up to 1560 core and 4100 on memory and both are at 1.21v. Im measuring voltage with a multimeter.


----------



## DarkIdeals

So, i've been too busy to post the pics, but here's my new baby (well the first one anyway







)



Got it to 1,592mhz core / 7,250 mem at stock OC bios with the +37mv increase via Precision X. Tried flipping the dip switches and using custom kp air/water bios but wasn't having much better luck. Even at ~1600-1620ish core i was getting artifacting and stuttering. Tried setting 1.3v via classy tool but still not much change. Perhaps the bios was the problem, i tried with the regular OC bios afterward but still no better which might just be due to lower power limitations and whatnot. Might as well just wait till i get it under water to try pushing it any further.

So anyone actually try fitting the 780 classy block to one of these? It does seem like a close fit, only thing i see that's different is one or two standoffs that still coincide with holes properly so shouldn't be an issue, and that the raised metal around the GPU area is larger since the 780 block is for a larger GK110 die, and the raised metal area for the mosfets that surround the gpu is one solid stretched piece on the 780 block vs three slightly seperated pieces on the 980 classy block.

EDIT: Now that i think about it, that OC isn't very bad considering i'm still using my old crappy Asrock H61 motherboard and an I5 3570K. Once i get some more tubing/fitting etc.. or a 2011 cpu cooler i can use my Rampage IV Black and I7 4820K which should get some better results. I think that motherboard is really holding back my firestrike scores.


----------



## dual109

On my 980 KPE I'm gaming at 1575/8200mem with 1.39v/1.7v, fans spin to 80% which is loud as hell but I use headphones so it's not to bad, my card hovers around 75 degrees. I'm going to put a waterblock on it when they become available but I think with this card I would be lucky to hit 1650Mhz, the card definately needs more voltage as I've benched it in [email protected] with 1.41v with fans 100% but temps were close to 80. On air as long as you keep temps <80 degrees you could put at least 1.4v through it depending on ambient temps, pretty hot here where I am and ambient temps are about 23 degrees in doors. These cards are benching cards and have heavy duty components so doubt you would cook one unless you did something crazy.

Oh Asics is 74% and I'm using the air/H20 bios posted on kpc.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> So, i've been too busy to post the pics, but here's my new baby (well the first one anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Got it to 1,592mhz core / 7,250 mem at stock OC bios with the +37mv increase via Precision X. Tried flipping the dip switches and using custom kp air/water bios but wasn't having much better luck. Even at ~1600-1620ish core i was getting artifacting and stuttering. Tried setting 1.3v via classy tool but still not much change. Perhaps the bios was the problem, i tried with the regular OC bios afterward but still no better which might just be due to lower power limitations and whatnot. Might as well just wait till i get it under water to try pushing it any further.


Yeah mine artifacts as well when it's not getting enough GPU power, as power increases artifiacting disappears but thats at about [email protected] which is impossible to keep it cool on air anyway so 1575 at the moment is my sweet sport for gaming with 1.39v


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> On my 980 KPE I'm gaming at 1575/8200mem with 1.39v/1.7v, fans spin to 80% which is loud as hell but I use headphones so it's not to bad, my card hovers around 75 degrees. I'm going to put a waterblock on it when they become available but I think with this card I would be lucky to hit 1650Mhz, the card definately needs more voltage as I've benched it in [email protected] with 1.41v with fans 100% but temps were close to 80. On air as long as you keep temps <80 degrees you could put at least 1.4v through it depending on ambient temps, pretty hot here where I am and ambient temps are about 23 degrees in doors. These cards are benching cards and have heavy duty components so doubt you would cook one unless you did something crazy.
> 
> Oh Asics is 74% and I'm using the air/H20 bios posted on kpc.


Hmm, those temps are awful high. After pumping my fan speed to 100% at 1.3v with an OC of ~1,600 core / 7,500 mem i was only hitting ~60C max during benchmarks. ASIC of 71%.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Hmm, those temps are awful high. After pumping my fan speed to 100% at 1.3v with an OC of ~1,600 core / 7,500 mem i was only hitting ~60C max during benchmarks. ASIC of 71%.


Yeah I can't stand my fans running that high when I'm gaming, there bad enough at 80%.


----------



## AndreTM

I saw that Vince posted an updated BIOS for air/water and also XOC, has anyone tried it yet? When I'll be at home this evening I'll flash it


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Hmm, those temps are awful high. After pumping my fan speed to 100% at 1.3v with an OC of ~1,600 core / 7,500 mem i was only hitting ~60C max during benchmarks. ASIC of 71%.


Temps increase rapidly with voltage on air. He is running 1.4v, you are running 1.3v.


----------



## Kimir

He posted the stock (normal) bios, that is already shipped with the card... No real interest there as we already have it.
I have posted all the 3 stock bios a while back, here they are again, compared the normal and the one shared today and they are indeed the same. I'm gonna tweak one of my one today I guess.

980KPE.zip 408k .zip file


----------



## bogie89

This card seems hungry of voltage, i'm waiting impatiently for the FC.


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> He posted the stock (normal) bios, that is already shipped with the card... No real interest there as we already have it.
> I have posted all the 3 stock bios a while back, here they are again, compared the normal and the one shared today and they are indeed the same. I'm gonna tweak one of my one today I guess.
> 
> 980KPE.zip 408k .zip file


He also updated the modded one, have a look: http://overclockingpin.com/Xflash/


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> He also updated the modded one, have a look: http://overclockingpin.com/Xflash/


The kpex2c? no he did not, read the last modified date on the link you just shared.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> He also updated the modded one, have a look: http://overclockingpin.com/Xflash/


has anyone tried how was this different from the files in *Kp 980 tools* directory: http://overclockingpin.com/kp%20980%20tools/ ? I can see the files in *Xflash* directory being more recent.


----------



## Kimir

That one is the first released XOC bios, I'm using that one for now. It's no better than the regular bios, but virtually no power limit in that one.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That one is the first released XOC bios, I'm using that one for now. It's no better than the regular bios, but virtually no power limit in that one.


thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

No new bios has been posted that I can see, only the stock "normal" bios.


----------



## VSG

Not yet, he said he is working on ironing out a few bugs before he puts it up. I took out the steps from sday since they may still lead to driver crashes and such with the current BIOS selections.


----------



## DarkIdeals

So your saying that the custom air/water bios that kingpin released is just the regular stock bios and he forgot to change it or something? That would explain why i was getting such artifacting and whatnot at relatively tame overclock levels even with dip switches engaged and classy tool.


----------



## VSG

No, it was one where a few things were buggy with EVBot at least.


----------



## bogie89

Flashed, i will let you know guys


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> Flashed, i will let you know guys


to what?


----------



## bogie89

Flashed the new BIOS posted by vince.
Seems to be the same original BIOS ...my VGA boosts always at 1418 and the OC potential is the same......


----------



## DarkIdeals

Well what's up with people saying the kingpin bios is no better than the regular with virtually no power limit increase then?


----------



## Kimir

It's not "people", it"s me who said it, because it is. I wasn't able to get any higher with the 980x bios that with the stock bios.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> Flashed the new BIOS posted by vince.
> Seems to be the same original BIOS ...my VGA boosts always at 1418 and the OC potential is the same......


See above for someone else saying same thing. You were the one who mentioned it first but others are saying the same. but it might just be you and bogie as i haven't looked far back for other posts. Either way i was just curious.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> Flashed the new BIOS posted by vince.
> Seems to be the same original BIOS ...my VGA boosts always at 1418 and the OC potential is the same......


5988V310 bios *IS* the OEM "normal" bios and was posted by KP as such.








(some of the posts on here are getting a little aphasic?)


----------



## AndreTM

Guys could be dangerous to use the 980 KPE with an universal block 24/7? I mean nothing except cooling plates on the PCB, maybe just a fan that blows over it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Guys could be dangerous to use the 980 KPE with an universal block 24/7? I mean nothing except cooling plates on the PCB, maybe just a fan that blows over it


it's not dangerous.


----------



## AndreTM

What about vrm and memory temps under OC Jpmboy?







Very nice setup btw!


----------



## strong island 1

man i am so confused.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> What about vrm and memory temps under OC Jpmboy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice setup btw!


no problem, the coldplate works with a fan fine. You can check vrm temps with the new beta HWM. (c'mon - ugly as can be.







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> man i am so confused.


I think I have biosoma.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's not dangerous.


i like the ghetto rigging of using a lamp to illuminate the SLI bridge.


----------



## bogie89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no problem, the coldplate works with a fan fine. You can check vrm temps with the new beta HWM. (c'mon - ugly as can be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I think I have biosoma.


what wb i have to buy?
i'm impatient, i can't wait the fullcover -.-


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> what wb i have to buy?
> i'm impatient, i can't wait the fullcover -.-


which ever you prefer. I'm using *this one*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i like the ghetto rigging of using a lamp to illuminate the SLI bridge.


Another constructive post?


----------



## looniam

ok. its my jealousy of all the 980 classy talk.

my bad.

i'll behave . .better . .more . .hopefully. .


----------



## bogie89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> which ever you prefer. I'm using *this one*
> Another constructive post?


For you experience is that WB enought to achieve some nice result?
My VGA can't go over 1547, i have given to it also 1.4v, no way.
I have to set something special in the tool? Can you post a screen?
I have seen also 2 other swich near the power supply cinnectors....i have these on on mode by default


----------



## hwoverclkd

here i thought it was a fan...never really paid attention to that part of the image until looniam commented that it's a lamp. Had I commented what the heck is that fan doing there would be like cutting my own throat


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> For you experience is that WB enought to achieve some nice result?
> My VGA can't go over 1547, i have given to it also 1.4v, no way.
> I have to set something special in the tool? Can you post a screen?
> I have seen also 2 other swich near the power supply cinnectors....i have these on on mode by default


Best to leave the OCP switches on the board (by the probeit connector) enabled, unless you go LN2. It seems that the core on these cards "likes" to stay below 40C and that is very easy to do with a uniblock. I really haven't used the Tool much, so I don't have any screen shots with it. That said, 1547 on air is quite good. What are you trying to achieve?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> here i thought it was a fan...never really paid attention to that part of the image until looniam commented that it's a lamp. Had I commented what the heck is that fan doing there would be like cutting my own throat


lol  nah, i need the light since I'm always changing out stuff. There's a delta fan hitting card 2, and another hanging off the back by the vga out shooting air between the cards. All because we have no full cover block! With 3 strix and full blocks, no need for fans:


Do you know of a quality flex-fan mount.. like that LED light is on?


----------



## bogie89

I'd like to close a firestrike at over 1700 MHz on core......
I don't know if it's important but my ASIC is 65.5, so it's pretty low


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol  nah, i need the light since I'm always changing out stuff. There's a delta fan hitting card 2, and another hanging off the back by the vga out shooting air between the cards. All because we have no full cover block! With 3 strix and full blocks, no need for fans:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know of a quality flex-fan mount.. like that LED light is on?


i'm on the same boat...i was looking for a usb fan for my cousin's tablet and i stumbled upon this --> http://www.amazon.com/Ruishengda-Clock-Display-Function-Silver/dp/B00J23DZMG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1426018259&sr=8-2&keywords=led+usb+fan+clock

I don't know how effective but it sure is cool lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> I'd like to close a firestrike at over 1700 MHz on core......
> I don't know if it's important but my ASIC is 65.5, so it's pretty low


AISC doesn't mean squat IMO. Having used only 2 KPs (and 3 strix) >= 1700 will require a bios, not just a waterblock.








http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli/3340_20#post_23623931 (with uniblock and ex2c bios)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i'm on the same boat...i was looking for a usb fan for my cousin's tablet and i stumbled upon this --> http://www.amazon.com/Ruishengda-Clock-Display-Function-Silver/dp/B00J23DZMG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1426018259&sr=8-2&keywords=led+usb+fan+clock
> 
> I don't know how effective but it sure is cool lol


Oh, that is just too cool. Gotta get it!.


----------



## bogie89

OK perfect,now i'm ordering the supremacy VGA XD
I hope that the vrm and RAM don't suffer too much


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> OK perfect,now i'm ordering the supremacy VGA XD
> I hope that the vrm and RAM don't suffer too much


Get some sinks and put them on the plate to get the heat off..... use a fan to pull it off of them.









SS


----------



## bogie89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Get some sinks and put them on the plate to get the heat off..... use a fan to pull it off of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


ordered the supremacy vga









what do you mean with "sinks"?
I'm sorry but my english sucks

edit got it, it means heatsinks xD


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Get some sinks and put them on the plate to get the heat off..... use a fan to pull it off of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> ordered the supremacy vga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean with "sinks"?
> I'm sorry but my english sucks
> 
> edit got it, it means heatsinks xD


unless you have really poor airflow over the vrms (the ram is no concern) the *cold plate* does just fine.


----------



## hotrod717

This is the card I've been waiting for from Evga! I don't want to be premature, but already wasted my 290x Xfire score in heaven with a single card. 1532 boost (1553 gpuz) on oc bios with no added voltage and 1.200v on dmm. Flawless run. Had to take a break to eat, but am super excited about this card. Looks like I'll be breaking that Evga curse. Can I hope for 1600 on air?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> This is the card I've been waiting for from Evga! I don't want to be premature, but already wasted my 290x Xfire score in heaven with a single card. 1532 boost (1553 gpuz) on oc bios with no added voltage and 1.200v on dmm. Flawless run. Had to take a break to eat, but am super excited about this card. Looks like I'll be breaking that Evga curse. Can I hope for 1600 on air?


post you r heaven score *here* since us W8.1 users are banned at HWBOT.


----------



## Orthello

Is FS as vram oc dependent as Heaven bench ? I overclock core like 6% + i see less than 1% gains in heaven at 4k to 1080p , i wouldn't think cpu limitation came into things at 4k hence i dont think cpu is to blame.. makes me wonder if its the bench or simply card internally throttling or something else going on.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> post you r heaven score *here* since us W8.1 users are banned at HWBOT.


I'm, running z87/ 4790k and 1080p so no heaven 4.0 right now. Hwbot Heaven 2.1 is the preferred for what I'm running at the moment. But here's a screenie nontheless. Can't believe this is with no voltage on air and 24/7 5.0 OC on the 4790k and ImpactVI.













Well that's where she goes without added voltage. Will throw a universal on and switch out the x750 for a P1200 tomorrow and play with it some more.
Just happy I finally seem to have gotten a decent card from evga.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I'm, running z87/ 4790k and 1080p so no heaven 4.0 right now. Hwbot Heaven 2.1 is the preferred for what I'm running at the moment. But here's a screenie nontheless. Can't believe this is with no voltage on air and 24/7 5.0 OC on the 4790k and ImpactVI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's where she goes without added voltage. Will throw a universal on and switch out the x750 for a P1200 tomorrow and play with it some more.
> Just happy I finally seem to have gotten a decent card from evga.


NIce card Bro. you should hit 1600+ on stock voltage, although I only ran both offset switches off for a moment.








Heaven Basic? why is that the preferred 2.0 test for that platform? DX9?


----------



## strong island 1

There is a new bios posted at kpc forums


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> There is a new bios posted at kpc forums


- Reduced power states @idle when not using k-boost
- Ability to OC memory regardless of K-boost state
- Improved windows booting and less driver errors when overclocking without using evbot
- Good air/water performance but also 2200 capable on LN2.
- Posted CRflash compatible verfied(windows)

Sounds great!


----------



## AndreTM

YEAH!








I want to do few benches in SLI with my watercooled 980 Classy, which bios do you suggest me for this one?


----------



## Kimir

Great, gotta load this one when I get home.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> There is a new bios posted at kpc forums


have you tried it?


----------



## bogie89

Flashed and tried
Finally this BIOS works fine.
No miracle, i'm stuck at 1547 even applying a huge amount of voltage, tonight i will test out in depth.
Next week i will mount also the supremacy VGA block xD


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> Flashed and tried
> Finally this BIOS works fine.
> No miracle, i'm stuck at 1547 even applying a huge amount of voltage, tonight i will test out in depth.
> Next week i will mount also the supremacy VGA block xD


Yeah I gave it a run to but found i needed considerably more voltage then the kpex2pc.rom otherwise it would artifact, re-installed drivers and Precision but still the same. On air we need the opposite. with the 2pc bios it was stable at 1550Mhz with 1.34v, with 4pc however I needed at least 1.38v which gets me 1575Mhz on the 2pc bios and it was getting hot quick. Going back to the 2pc for now.

Cheers


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Yeah I gave it a run to but found i needed considerably more voltage then the kpex2pc.rom otherwise it would artifact, re-installed drivers and Precision but still the same. On air we need the opposite. with the 2pc bios it was stable at 1550Mhz with 1.34v, with 4pc however I needed at least 1.38v which gets me 1575Mhz on the 2pc bios and it was getting hot quick. Going back to the 2pc for now.
> 
> Cheers


neither of you guys doing SLI?


----------



## bogie89

no SLI fo me, sorry
is it normal that sometimes my vrm's led switch off?
with my previos classified cards it has never happened


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> no SLI fo me, sorry
> is it normal that sometimes my vrm's led switch off?
> with my previos classified cards it has never happened


erm, i don't think that's normal. open the new HWMbeta, what max vrm temp do you see?


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> neither of you guys doing SLI?


.
Nah mate one Kingpings enough for me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> neither of you guys doing SLI?


What are you guys getting on RAM with the 2pc bios?

Pretty content with my RAM results not so much GPU, getting 8500mhz on ram passed firestrike without problems and been gaming for a while on it now too. thats with 1.7v using classy tool 1.69 on DMM.


----------



## bogie89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> no SLI fo me, sorry
> is it normal that sometimes my vrm's led switch off?
> with my previos classified cards it has never happened
> 
> 
> 
> erm, i don't think that's normal. open the new HWMbeta, what max vrm temp do you see?
Click to expand...

Max temp is 60 degree with fan in auto
Now i'm noto at home

Inviato dal mio Nexus 6


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> no SLI fo me, sorry
> is it normal that sometimes my vrm's led switch off?
> with my previos classified cards it has never happened


Go here, somebody else reporting same problem on EVGA forums

Mine are OK so far but going to get rid of this cooler when blocks available so not sure why EVGA wasted money on these things most people will rip of the cooler.

http://forums.evga.com/GTX-980-Kingpin-Exclusive-Preorder-m2280747-p17.aspx


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NIce card Bro. you should hit 1600+ on stock voltage, although I only ran both offset switches off for a moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven Basic? why is that the preferred 2.0 test for that platform? DX9?


My preference. New card, 4 yr. old x750. Basic doesn't draw a lot of wattage.
1600 on 1.200v, stock oc bios and air is standard fare?


----------



## bogie89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Go here, somebody else reporting same problem on EVGA forums
> 
> Mine are OK so far but going to get rid of this cooler when blocks available so not sure why EVGA wasted money on these things most people will rip of the cooler.
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/GTX-980-Kingpin-Exclusive-Preorder-m2280747-p17.aspx


thanks, if the VGA continues this failure/bug i will go for an rma -.-


----------



## Kimir

Make sure it's not your psu/cables.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> have you tried it?


not yet, I should have never used grease to insulate day one. I haven't had a chance to try it out so it's just been sitting there. I would have liked to be running air and water benches in the meantime. Oh well, hopefully this week I will ask to leave work a little early and finally bench. By the time I get home at 10pm and then eat and shower it's hard to start doing ln2 at 12am.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> not yet, I should have never used grease to insulate day one. I haven't had a chance to try it out so it's just been sitting there. I would have liked to be running air and water benches in the meantime. Oh well, hopefully this week I will ask to leave work a little early and finally bench. By the time I get home at 10pm and then eat and shower it's hard to start doing ln2 at 12am.


Dauum, 12AM after a day of work is more Brew than Bench.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> My preference. New card, 4 yr. old x750. Basic doesn't draw a lot of wattage.
> 1600 on 1.200v, stock oc bios and air is standard fare?


Yes.. and no. Guess that depends on what challenge you give the card. Best way to comp what been posted here would be FS and FSE graphics. you're gonna ice that thing down anyway.


----------



## rt123

First LN2 results by someone other than Vince,

http://hwbot.org/submission/2788939_sniperoz_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_980_9774_marks

\Not bad.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> First LN2 results by someone other than Vince,
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2788939_sniperoz_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_980_9774_marks
> 
> \Not bad.


ex2c bios.


----------



## hotrod717

Getting real interesting with power draw and availability with this card. I'm still on x750, but put waterblock on. LN2 bios 1557/1803 1.27v max pull measured by dmm. No additional voltage added over stock and no dips engaged.



I initially had my a/c on same circuit and was getting driver crashes. As soon as i put it on a different one, scores went up and draw increased. I'm surprised how much these things pull.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Getting real interesting with power draw and availability with this card. I'm still on x750, but put waterblock on. LN2 bios 1557/1803 1.27v max pull measured by dmm. No additional voltage added over stock and no dips engaged.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I initially had my a/c on same circuit and was getting driver crashes. As soon as i put it on a different one, scores went up and draw increased. I'm surprised how much these things pull.


nice! Fun stuff! Time to put some volts on that thing.. no worries (Card OCP will kick in), the LN2 bios has the same power limits as the OC bios, only difference is idle-state fan speed. both have a max combined power draw of 513W for the 3 PCIE connectors. FYI, the mod bios have 990W limits









I've been working with the new ex4pc bios... without much luck in SLI, gotta try 1 card.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice! Fun stuff! Time to put some volts on that thing.. no worries (Card OCP will kick in), the LN2 bios has the same power limits as the OC bios, only difference is idle-state fan speed. both have a max combined power draw of 513W for the 3 PCIE connectors. FYI, the mod bios have 990W limits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working with the new ex4pc bios... without much luck in SLI, gotta try 1 card.


thanks for the info. Feel green to oc'ing all over again. Lol
Need to put the p1200 in for sure from what I've seen. The fact that I haven't seen any artifacting or tearing and just driver crashes leads me to believe I need more juice to pull from.
I just started reading up on the xoc bios' and flashing of these cards. Seems cmd prompt is necessary? No drag and drop for Nvidia flash this go around?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> thanks for the info. Feel green to oc'ing all over again. Lol
> Need to put the p1200 in for sure from what I've seen. The fact that I haven't seen any artifacting or tearing and just driver crashes leads me to believe I need more juice to pull from.
> I just started reading up on the xoc bios' and flashing of these cards. Seems cmd prompt is necessary? No drag and drop for Nvidia flash this go around?


you can drag the rom file on top of crflash. just disable the vid driver in dev manager before and enable after the flash completes.


----------



## bogie89

Here you are my problem, the vrm section of led is switched off and some other leds are on....this is a photo:
















Inviato dal mio Nexus 6


----------



## Jpmboy

if they are the same order as the 780 Ti KP:


----------



## bogie89

They are all switched off and other leds are on on the top of the PCB (the yellow/green leds under the backplate)

Inviato dal mio Nexus 6


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> They are all switched off and other leds are on on the top of the PCB (the yellow/green leds under the backplate)
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 6


the white LEDs right next to the Probeit connector are diagnostic LEDs for the power rails on the card... likely in the order listed above.


----------



## bogie89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the white LEDs right next to the Probeit connector are diagnostic LEDs for the power rails on the card... likely in the order listed above.


so i have to go for an rma, they are all off.....
I'm a very lucky man xD


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> so i have to go for an rma, they are all off.....
> I'm a very lucky man xD


or your PSU PCIE is shot, not connected correctly


----------



## bogie89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> or your PSU PCIE is shot, not connected correctly


i can try with other PSU, thanks


----------



## Kimir

if the card work and they are all off, check in precision X with lighting effect, you can turn those off..


----------



## dual109

Hey guys

My GTX980 kinkpin card has started artifacting and having driver crashes when its gets to around 70 degrees, much worse when you add extra voltage such as flicking the two voltage switches on rear even using stock OC and normal bios. Even at 1500Mhz with two voltage switches enabled (1.34v) it artifacts, so it's not a lack of voltage because it does 1500mhz on stock voltage 1.2v.

I've uninstalled and reinstalled drivers as well as Precision and reseated card. Running a Corsair HX850PSU so doubt is power related.

Anyone have any ideas before I RMA the card?

Thanks


----------



## szeged

sometimes cranking the volts (and temps) doesnt help, can actually cause more instability.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> My GTX980 kinkpin card has started artifacting and having driver crashes when its gets to around 70 degrees, much worse when you add extra voltage such as flicking the two voltage switches on rear even using stock OC and normal bios. Even at 1500Mhz with two voltage switches enabled (1.34v) it artifacts, so it's not a lack of voltage because it does 1500mhz on stock voltage 1.2v.
> 
> I've uninstalled and reinstalled drivers as well as Precision and reseated card. Running a Corsair HX850PSU so doubt is power related.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas before I RMA the card?
> 
> Thanks


Got an idea. Send it to me and let me show you how high i can bench it before you RMA


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> My GTX980 kinkpin card has started artifacting and having driver crashes when its gets to around 70 degrees, much worse when you add extra voltage such as flicking the two voltage switches on rear even using stock OC and normal bios. Even at 1500Mhz with two voltage switches enabled (1.34v) it artifacts, so it's not a lack of voltage because it does 1500mhz on stock voltage 1.2v.
> 
> I've uninstalled and reinstalled drivers as well as Precision and reseated card. Running a Corsair HX850PSU so doubt is power related.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas before I RMA the card?
> 
> Thanks


if it's only triggered when specific temp is reached, e.g. 70c, then you need much lower temps to get that stable or going to higher clocks.


----------



## fishingfanatic

On air or reference cooler I imagine. Not that unusual. Lower your oc and c if it still messes up. If it doesn't then you need to cool the card better.

If you don't already have one put a gpu fan behind it with a good cfm. 75 or more, and that should bring the temps down enough to prevent that. If

you have to do that to run it at those settings then for the sake of your card, run a lower oc on it. Have you maxed out your gpu's cooler to say 90-

100%? at those settings. That would definitely help if you haven't adjusted them at all and left the fan speed on auto.

If you're wcing then that's different. Better fans, bigger or more rads,.....

FF


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sometimes cranking the volts (and temps) doesnt help, can actually cause more instability.


agreed. a common mistake i make. also kpe is on its way back.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> agreed. a common mistake i make. also kpe is on its way back.


Hope it's a beast, I smell 1550 on air.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> agreed. a common mistake i make. also kpe is on its way back.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it's a beast, I smell 1550 on air.
Click to expand...

I'm actually thinking about selling it as i put my monitors up for sale. I want to go 4k and i'm just debating on grabbing 2 titans (one when this sells and the other when i can) or going 980's. i dont thing the 3gb vram is enough.


----------



## hotrod717

Installed ex4 bios. No issues booting on stock volts or running previous clocks with no added volts.
1583/1803 1.212v



I know, i'm beating around the bush. Just like taking my time feeling it out.


----------



## Baasha

What is the best BIOS for the air-cooled KingPin 980? Is it the 980Ax.rom or the one on the first page?

Also, which NVFlash tool do I use? the one on the first page does NOT work?


----------



## AndreTM

I'm having many problems with the new kpex4pc.
I can't OC like the previous kpex2c and it seems works normally only at the stock voltage


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> I'm having many problems with the new kpex4pc.
> I can't OC like the previous kpex2c and it seems works normally only at the stock voltage


certainly wasn't a step forward for me either... once you go above stock volts.








ex2c was better for a single card, neither holds up for any useful amount of time in sli. What I just don't understand is why the OEM bios are controlling 10 power rails and the "custom" ones posted have only 9 - like the 980 strix, 980 classy or any other 2-PCIE PCB bios?
AKA - it would be REALLY bad if we're pulling power thru only 2 PCIE, or are running with one uncontrolled. IDK - just worrisome.









it's a shame.. same bad bios syndrome with the 980 classifieds. I gotta go back to the "XOC" bios again, but am worried that it's a dog too.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I'm actually thinking about selling it as i put my monitors up for sale. I want to go 4k and i'm just debating on grabbing 2 titans (one when this sells and the other when i can) or going 980's. i dont thing the 3gb vram is enough.


Unfortunately i'm thinking the same thing









Just heard from Akira (ek rep) that they don't have full control over the 980 kingpin waterblock, which means it's most likely going to be an EVGA Hydro Copper block, which means ugly black acetal only. And if they keep that stupid terminal that is too wide so you can't even add a plexi EK dual terminal i swear.....it's making me wanna puke just thinking about it. I specifically bought these cards to put them with two EK nickel/plexi waterblocks and i'm likely gonna end up selling them and shelling out money i don't have on titan x's if they release this stupid hydro copper block instead


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Unfortunately i'm thinking the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard from Akira (ek rep) that they don't have full control over the 980 kingpin waterblock, which means it's most likely going to be an EVGA Hydro Copper block, which means ugly black acetal only. And if they keep that stupid terminal that is too wide so you can't even add a plexi EK dual terminal i swear.....it's making me wanna puke just thinking about it. I specifically bought these cards to put them with two EK nickel/plexi waterblocks and i'm likely gonna end up selling them and shelling out money i don't have on titan x's if they release this stupid hydro copper block instead


DJ is talkingf about his 780Ti KPs I think.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> DJ is talkingf about his 780Ti KPs I think.


I know, i meant that i was also considering selling my cards for titan x's. For different reasons obviously.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> certainly wasn't a step forward for me either... once you go above stock volts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ex2c was better for a single card, neither holds up for any useful amount of time in sli. What I just don't understand is why the OEM bios are controlling 10 power rails and the "custom" ones posted have only 9 - like the 980 strix, 980 classy or any other 2-PCIE PCB bios?
> AKA - it would be REALLY bad if we're pulling power thru only 2 PCIE, or are running with one uncontrolled. IDK - just worrisome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a shame.. same bad bios syndrome with the 980 classifieds. I gotta go back to the "XOC" bios again, but am worried that it's a dog too.


Got mine to flash after a few tries (had to disable SLI first - never had to do that before.. ).

However, the moment I tried to OC (using MSI AB), the stock clocks now read 1288Mhz and pushing +200Mhz goes to 1488Mhz.

Stock clocks without OC were at 1444Mhz - now they won't even show that - GPU-Z shows 1444Mhz but the core clock reading still shows 1288Mhz as the clock.

Any idea what's going on?

Also, flashing the BIOS was not smooth this time - my system locked up a few times during the flash and I had to retry it and it worked after about 3 or 4 times. I used the 'CRFlash -6 NAME.rom' method mentioned in the KingPin forum.

Why is the stock clocks now dipping to 1288 instead of 1444 like the first time it ran?

Also, the XOC BIOS on the first page is different from the 980Ax.rom file that KingPin had as a 'air/water' BIOS. Which one is better?

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm, i don't think that's normal. open the new HWMbeta, what max vrm temp do you see?


HWM beta? Is that open hardware monitor?


----------



## dual109

Hi,

Just noticed difference in Power target in Precision on some screen shots and was wondering how come the stock bios has a higher range then the custom bios. On the kpex2pc bios I only get power target of 100% but see about 170% with stock.

thanks


----------



## Baasha

Do the KingPin BIOS'es work w/ MSI AB or ONLY EVGA PrecisionX?

With the kpex4pc.rom BIOS, the stock clocks are at 1444Mhz but the voltage on both cards are solid @ 1.212V without touching the Classified Tool.

The moment I OC the cards using AB, the voltage drops to 1.150V on one card and 1.20V on the other - while the stock clocks plummet to 1288Mhz!









I wonder if AB is causing this(?).


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just noticed difference in Power target in Precision on some screen shots and was wondering how come the stock bios has a higher range then the custom bios. On the kpex2pc bios I only get power target of 100% but see about 170% with stock.
> 
> thanks


The percentage is meaningless. All bios shared by Vince himself (980x,kpe2c,kpex4c) have the power limit raised to 900+ Watt, so there is no need to be able to get it to 170%.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Got mine to flash after a few tries (had to disable SLI first - never had to do that before.. ).
> 
> However, the moment I tried to OC (using MSI AB), the stock clocks now read 1288Mhz and pushing +200Mhz goes to 1488Mhz.
> 
> Stock clocks without OC were at 1444Mhz - now they won't even show that - GPU-Z shows 1444Mhz but the core clock reading still shows 1288Mhz as the clock.
> 
> Any idea what's going on?
> 
> Also, flashing the BIOS was not smooth this time - my system locked up a few times during the flash and I had to retry it and it worked after about 3 or 4 times. I used the 'CRFlash -6 NAME.rom' method mentioned in the KingPin forum.
> 
> Why is the stock clocks now dipping to 1288 instead of 1444 like the first time it ran?
> 
> Also, the XOC BIOS on the first page is different from the 980Ax.rom file that KingPin had as a 'air/water' BIOS. Which one is better?
> 
> PLEASE HELP!


Actually, you did issue the "i0" and "i1" commands? eg, crflash -i0 -6 -name.rom? then the other card is "i1". Basically, I have been switching off one card and flashing one at a time - safest.
Without using the PCIE bus identifier, you never flashed the second card.

IDK man, guess they didn't expect folks to buy more than one card.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> HWM beta? Is that open hardware monitor?


this one:


oops - HWI









___________________

this could be an interesting bios - I can't do a flash tonight to test it out tho. http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported/1880_20#post_23658695


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The percentage is meaningless. All bios shared by Vince himself (980x,kpe2c,kpex4c) have the power limit raised to 900+ Watt, so there is no need to be able to get it to 170%.


Cool thanks


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Actually, you did issue the "i0" and "i1" commands? eg, crflash -i0 -6 -name.rom? then the other card is "i1". Basically, I have been switching off one card and flashing one at a time - safest.
> Without using the PCIE bus identifier, you never flashed the second card.
> 
> IDK man, guess they didn't expect folks to buy more than one card.


LOL... that was it - I was able to flash..but the BIOSes are crap as far as air is concerned.

The kpex4pc.rom file does 1504 on air w/ stock volts (1.212V) but can't do 1604 w/ 1.35V.









Also, when I reflashed to the original 'stock' BIOS, one card shows a different clock on MSI AB from GPU-Z. Something fishy...

Will have reinstall drivers and check.

Anyway, these Classifieds etc. have been an absolute sham for air-cooling - I knew I would never get 1700+ mhz w/ air. But to not even get 1600 is quite weak.

The only BIOS I haven't tried is the 980Ax.rom. is that one better than the kpex4pc.rom?


----------



## tyvar1

I got my card from the pre order and since I got it I have been on stock bios. To many problems right now it seems. Will wait until a stable one releases


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> I got my card from the pre order and since I got it I have been on stock bios. To many problems right now it seems. Will wait until a stable one releases


Yeah somethings f'd up in the KP bios's for sure. I get virtually NO increase in overclockability with the custom bios vs the stock OC bios at all. Even going from 1.21v normal OC bios to flipping voltage switches and enabling 1.3v via classy tool using kpe2x bios i had like a 10mhz increase over the 1.21 stock bios oc level iirc.

And i've yet to install my second KP card yet as i'm still using my mini-itx H61 mobo till i purchase some cooling for my Rampage IV Black board (no lga 2011 cooling yet)

Still trying to decide what to do, i was considering picking up two of the 780 classy EK blocks since there's rumors that it will fit the 980 KP and what with slinky selling "modified" 780 classy blocks he claimed fit it i wondered if kimir stating something about a scam meant that he was just lying about "Modifying" them and that standard 780 classy blocks would fit the 980 kp just fine out of box or by simply swapping around standoffs etc.. but that's a $260 investment that i can't return due to PPCS return policy if it doesn't work and i don't know if i'd be able to sell them anywhere since i don't have the rep to advertise on OCN marketplace yet (35...really? come on -__- ) So i figured i might get a couple EK VGA Supremacy universals for now till the new kp full covers are out but that's also more money that i might not be able to get back, not sure how well universal blocks sell as i've never even used a uni gpu block till now.

And with the 980 kp block possibly being a stupid hydro copper i'm honestly starting to wish i'd waited for a titan x even though i love the kingpin/classy cards to death. Has anyone had much experience with selling universal gpu blocks? do they sell well at all? i'm real limited in money after spending so much on this build already, by my calculations i'm at over $3,500 already and i still need a good 1440p monitor, more radiators, fitting, tubing, fans etc..


----------



## Jpmboy

If you are not getting a higher OC with ex2c you are doing something wrong. The problem has nothing to do with that. You should get > 1700 on ex2c. The bios is just not "robust" or "durable" ... trying to find the right word


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> LOL... that was it - I was able to flash..but the BIOSes are crap as far as air is concerned.
> 
> The kpex4pc.rom file does 1504 on air w/ stock volts (1.212V) but can't do 1604 w/ 1.35V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A*lso, when I reflashed to the original 'stock' BIOS, one card shows a different clock on MSI AB from GPU-Z. Something fishy..*.
> 
> Will have reinstall drivers and check.
> 
> Anyway, these Classifieds etc. have been an absolute sham for air-cooling - I knew I would never get 1700+ mhz w/ air. But to not even get 1600 is quite weak.
> 
> The only BIOS I haven't tried is the 980Ax.rom. is that one better than the kpex4pc.rom?


after you get the same bios on both cards







restart, disable kboost (again) restart. If the card clocks don't match, you just got the same driver corruption I did with ex4pc... uninstall the driver with DDU14 and reinstall NV drivers while on one of the stock bios.

Also,you can always boot with the bios switch in the normal (original bios) position - never flash over this slot - then while in windows, flip the bios switch(es) to the position you want to flash and flash that bios slot, then restart... so, it's okay to boot on the "Normal" bios flip the switch to LN2 and flash that slot. The flash command loads the new bios to the active slot regardless of which bios was used to get into windows.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Actually, you did issue the "i0" and "i1" commands? eg, crflash -i0 -6 -name.rom? then the other card is "i1". Basically, I have been switching off one card and flashing one at a time - safest.
> Without using the PCIE bus identifier, you never flashed the second card.
> 
> IDK man, guess they didn't expect folks to buy more than one card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one:
> 
> 
> oops - HWI


Thanks


----------



## dilster97

What BIOS are some of you guys using?

Air cooling btw.


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this could be an interesting bios - I can't do a flash tonight to test it out tho. http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported/1880_20#post_23658695


Interesting







which changes in this one?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Do the KingPin BIOS'es work w/ MSI AB or ONLY EVGA PrecisionX?
> 
> With the kpex4pc.rom BIOS, the stock clocks are at 1444Mhz but the voltage on both cards are solid @ 1.212V without touching the Classified Tool.
> 
> The moment I OC the cards using AB, the voltage drops to 1.150V on one card and 1.20V on the other - while the stock clocks plummet to 1288Mhz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if AB is causing this(?).


Vince has been saying since the beginning to only use Precision X and no other software.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which changes in this one?


Higher boost clock, P0 state voltage same as 980x bios (both switches on, *max is 1.354V under load*) , max power = 600W (up from 513W). Good mods to the LN2 bios and it runs fine, and has the full complement of power rails addressed.
Runs fine for me. You can use AB with this bios.


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This!
> Higher boost clock, P0 state voltage same as 980x bios (both switches on, max is 1.4V) , max power = 600W (up from 513W). Good mods to the LN2 bios and it runs fine, and has the full complement of power rails addressed.
> Runs fine for me. You can use AB with this bios.


Thanks man! I hope that it doesn't suffer of the same problem that I found on all BIOSes except the kpex2c one, I mean that it doesn't like the overvolt and its stable without artifacts only @default voltage


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Thanks man! I hope that it doesn't suffer of the same problem that I found on all BIOSes except the kpex2c one, that it doesn't like the overvolt and its stable and doesn't artifact only @default voltage


heaven: 1,354 measured, boost to 1504 in sli... @ 200% no other changes.


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> heaven: 1,354 measured, boost to 1504 in sli... @ 200% no other changes.


Good!








(Don't kill me guys if I wrote something without sense, I'm with the mobile phone and I hate typing with it







)


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> heaven: 1,354 measured, boost to 1504 in sli... @ 200% no other changes.


thanks for pointing us to that thread. Cyclops just edited a version with 900w power limit. I'm hoping this will help these cards out. It seems like either modding the original ln2 bios like this one or shorting the power sense shunts and using the stock ln2 bios might be our best bets (if that's even possible). Hopefully the evbot will play nice with the bios and not like the original 780 ti classy ln2 bios.

If anyone wants to try them out they are at the end of this thread. There is a 600w version and 900w version. Feedback would definitely be appreciated.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported/1890


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You should get > 1700 on ex2c. The bios is just not "robust" or "durable" ... trying to find the right word


Which problems did you encounter? Currently is the only one that uses my card very well when I OC


----------



## criminal

I don't want to thread crap or anything, but has Kingpin been around in awhile to address the concerns you guys are having with these cards? I wonder if he is too busy breaking world records with a few Titan X's?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> thanks for pointing us to that thread. Cyclops just edited a version with 900w power limit. I'm hoping this will help these cards out. It seems like either modding the original ln2 bios like this one or shorting the power sense shunts and using the stock ln2 bios might be our best bets (if that's even possible). Hopefully the evbot will play nice with the bios and not like the original 780 ti classy ln2 bios.
> 
> If anyone wants to try them out they are at the end of this thread. There is a 600w version and 900w version. Feedback would definitely be appreciated.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported/1890


The 600W version would likely be very good for aggressive gaming since the boost clock is 1507, and load state voltage is raised *(and adjustable with Px and AB +100mV). Haven't tried the 900W version.. yet.









Folks should rep cyclops for his help!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Which problems did you encounter? Currently is the only one that uses my card very well when I OC


It does OC the best... but is prone to stuff like driver corruption and "bad behavior" in SLI. That said, I did put down a 1750/9000 firestrike run with it with water cooling. This is essentially the same as I got when the card was reporting as an ASUS brand.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I don't want to thread crap or anything, but has Kingpin been around in awhile to address the concerns you guys are having with these cards? I wonder if he is too busy breaking world records with a few Titan X's?


yeah, that's thread crapping.


----------



## bogie89

titan x priced 1999€?!
ps i've rma'd my kingpin....next week i will have the new one xD
the return shipment is bought from evga or not?
with my previuos 780ti they have paid for it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> *titan x priced 1999€?!*
> 
> ps i've rma'd my kingpin....next week i will have the new one xD
> the return shipment is bought from evga or not?
> with my previuos 780ti they have paid for it


No! where did you see this?


----------



## bogie89

in a chinese shop and an italian dealer said me that it will be the price......mah, i'm not sure about that but.....
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=44111272766


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> titan x priced 1999€?!
> 
> ps i've rma'd my kingpin....next week i will have the new one xD
> the return shipment is bought from evga or not?
> with my previuos 780ti they have paid for it


Hi mate,

How come you rma'd your kingpin? Funny enough I've sent mine back too, worse card I've ever had it artifact at 1500Mhz or even less when it hit 70 degrees, beIieve me I spent many hours with this card trying to get it running well, did 1500mhz at 1.20v and artifacted when it started to work, thought it was voltage related, got worse when you flicked the voltage switches to 1.34 on rear of card. my sons reference 980 goes harder this then this card . When I recieve a replacment I will be selling it. I wouldn't even of considered wasting my money putting this card under water even with the voltage switches on it went no where.


----------



## bogie89

my vga goes fine in bench @ ~1520 and sometimes also 1547 (fan always @100%) but it has some problem whit the led status, they sitch off randomly.
my asic was 65.5, so nothing of special


----------



## Cyclops

In my opinion, RMAing a card because it doesn't hit a certain "expected clock" is one of the most pathetic things a consumer can do. It's silicon lottery. You don't go and return your lottery ticket when you don't win it, do you?


----------



## bogie89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> In my opinion, RMAing a card because it doesn't hit a certain "expected clock" is one of the most pathetic things a consumer can do. It's silicon lottery. You don't go and return your lottery ticket when you don't win it, do you?


Yeah i agree.
I had a GPU problem, the leds status switch off and the game crashes


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> In myeve opinion, RMAing a card because it doesn't hit a certain "expected clock" is one of the most pathetic things a consumer can do. It's silicon lottery. You don't go and return your lottery ticket when you don't win it, do you?


Mate
Nothing to do with the lottery, this card artifacts at it boost speed 1484Mhz out of the box I wouldn't call that exceptable for a premium card. I run OCCT 4.4.0 vid test with error detection on it and it generated many errors as it heated up, the 780ti was flawless. In gaming as i dont' bench it translated to artifacts.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Mate
> Nothing to do with the lottery, this card artifacts at it boost speed 1484Mhz out of the box I wouldn't call that exceptable for a premium card. I run OCCT 4.4.0 vid test with error detection on it and it generated many errors as it heated up, the 780ti was flawless. In gaming as i dont' bench it translated to artifacts.


My comment wasn't aimed toward anyone in particular. I've seen people do it everywhere.


----------



## Jpmboy

So I pulled the 2 kingpins and put 3 strix back in.. it is just simply amazing how the strix matches the KP performance with 100MHz lower core clock. Would love to ask shimino to take the 980_2d_70 bios and make it right for the kingpin...


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So I pulled the 2 kingpins and put 3 strix back in.. it is just simply amazing how the strix matches the KP performance with 100MHz lower core clock. Would love to ask shimino to take the 980_2d_70 bios and make it right for the kingpin...


man that is really sad. does the strix bios work ok for the kingpin or does it not use the additional 6 pin

has the modded ln2 bios helped at all, has anypne tried the regular classy bios that improved efficiency


----------



## hotrod717

I'm making headway. This card is a bit different to figure out. Some subtleties to bios/driver and learned classified tool is your friend. All the settings are there for a reason.
I'm extremely happy with ram on this. 2254 @ 1.675v on water and chilled air. My core doesn't seem to be the greatest, yet. Still think i have some more to learn.
Here's Firestrike. * I am on a 4790k, not Haswell-e. This is the modded bios.
which ironically is the best. +rep for that.



Bios definitely needs some more work!


----------



## bogie89

nice, may i have a screen of the classified tool?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I'm making headway. This card is a bit different to figure out. Some subtleties to bios/driver and learned classified tool is your friend. All the settings are there for a reason.
> I'm extremely happy with ram on this. 2254 @ 1.675v on water and chilled air. My core doesn't seem to be the greatest, yet. Still think i have some more to learn.
> Here's Firestrike. * I am on a 4790k, not Haswell-e. *This is the modded bios.*
> which ironically is the best. +rep for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Bios definitely needs some more work!


lol - which "modded bios" there's several.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> man that is really sad. does the strix bios work ok for the kingpin or does it not use the additional 6 pin
> 
> has the modded ln2 bios helped at all, has anypne tried the regular classy bios that improved efficiency


THe 2 modded LN2 bioses from cyclops are very good.. but limited by the kernel they are from. For example, I could run +1001 on ram (9000) on the ex2c bios, but so far the 600W LN2 is not getting there. What's helped with SLI is adding 2+ notches on PEX. Havn't worked on NVPWM yet. Yeah so, you know I did run one KP with the Shimino Strix bios "K|ngStr|x". Unfortunately those HOF entries were listed as an ASUS card. I'm not sure which KP power rail is not addressed, but even so, it was scoring higher at lower clocks... same thing with the "classtrix". Eventually the ex2c did top the ram-locked strix bios, but after more "practice".


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - which "modded bios" there's several.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe 2 modded LN2 bioses from cyclops are very good.. but limited by the kernel they are from. For example, I could run +1001 on ram (9000) on the ex2c bios, but so far the 600W LN2 is not getting there. What's helped with SLI is adding 2+ notches on PEX. Havn't worked on NVPWM yet. Yeah so, you know I did run one KP with the Shimino Strix bios "K|ngStr|x". Unfortunately those HOF entries were listed as an ASUS card. I'm not sure which KP power rail is not addressed, but even so, it was scoring higher at lower clocks... same thing with the "classtrix". Eventually the ex2c did top the ram-locked strix bios, but after more "practice".


i cant figure out whats going on. i had the kp980x rom installed and switched to the ex2c and then tried going back to the 980x.rom and now its acting funny. the card is downclocking when idle and the memory oc's without k-boost. that shouldnt be happening with the 980x.rom right? it says the flash worked but i can't tell, im getting confused


----------



## splmann

My CPU had the power







But i also still have problems with my kp card ! at -120 i got slow mod .



http://imgur.com/KImI0yW


----------



## Cruelism

What about Hydro Copper ? Is a bios mod up for this Card ?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - which "modded bios" there's several.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe 2 modded LN2 bioses from cyclops are very good.. but limited by the kernel they are from. For example, I could run +1001 on ram (9000) on the ex2c bios, but so far the 600W LN2 is not getting there. What's helped with SLI is adding 2+ notches on PEX. Havn't worked on NVPWM yet. Yeah so, you know I did run one KP with the Shimino Strix bios "K|ngStr|x". Unfortunately those HOF entries were listed as an ASUS card. I'm not sure which KP power rail is not addressed, but even so, it was scoring higher at lower clocks... same thing with the "classtrix". Eventually the ex2c did top the ram-locked strix bios, but after more "practice".


Sorry 1st Cyclops modded- 600w. This has been the best so far. I will be giving the 900w version a try next.
Something strange going on with these. For 1.225v this card is doing great. I'm not complaining about hitting 1583-1608.
My issue is the card just doesn't do better with anymore voltage. At this point giving it 1.25 or more should be enough to increase clock by a step or 2 or make 1608 completely stable, but it doesn't. I've tried various clocks and voltages up to 1.4v and the driver just drops out before a bench will start.
My temps have not gone above 30*c and most times haven't gone above 24*.
It almost seems as if it isn't getting the volts that are applied. I am running a 1200w psu so no issue there, especially when we're talking about 1.25v-1.3v and a single card. Also considering these cards are low ASIC , there shouldn't be an issue with greater voltage over stock.
I'm curious to see if the 900w bios gives me more headroom. If it does, then it seems even more likely that we have some power issues.
JPM, you seem to be one of the few having luck with with more than 1.212 or 1.225v. From what I've seen. Anybody else having luck over stock voltage?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i cant figure out whats going on. i had the kp980x rom installed and switched to the ex2c and then tried going back to the 980x.rom and now its acting funny. the card is downclocking when idle and the memory oc's without k-boost. that shouldnt be happening with the 980x.rom right? it says the flash worked but i can't tell, im getting confused


I think it's driver corruption. With both 980x and ex2c... a crash or two and I had to reinstall. Never happens with the OEM bioses (those with all power rails addressed). I don't now how to decompile and make the changes needed - it's beyond MBT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Sorry 1st Cyclops modded- 600w. This has been the best so far. I will be giving the 900w version a try next.
> Something strange going on with these. For 1.225v this card is doing great. I'm not complaining about hitting 1583-1608.
> My issue is the card just doesn't do better with anymore voltage. At this point giving it 1.25 or more should be enough to increase clock by a step or 2 or make 1608 completely stable, but it doesn't. I've tried various clocks and voltages up to 1.4v and the driver just drops out before a bench will start.
> My temps have not gone above 30*c and most times haven't gone above 24*.
> It almost seems as if it isn't getting the volts that are applied. I am running a 1200w psu so no issue there, especially when we're talking about 1.25v-1.3v and a single card. Also considering these cards are low ASIC , there shouldn't be an issue with greater voltage over stock.
> I'm curious to see if the 900w bios gives me more headroom. If it does, then it seems even more likely that we have some power issues.
> JPM, you seem to be one of the few having luck with with more than 1.212 or 1.225v. From what I've seen. Anybody else having luck over stock voltage?


HOtrod, if you are setting 1.3V with evbot and have both switches off, you are undervolting the cards (that will load to ~1.28V). IMO with ambient cooling, you need to get 1.4V+ measured under load to get the card going (same with the 780 kpe).
the card will handle 1.4V+ quite easily.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think it's driver corruption. With both 980x and ex2c... a crash or two and I had to reinstall. Never happens with the OEM bioses (those with all power rails addressed). I don't now how to decompile and make the changes needed - it's beyond MBT.
> HOtrod, if you are setting 1.3V with evbot and have both switches off, you are undervolting the cards (that will load to ~1.28V). IMO with ambient cooling, you need to get 1.4V+ measured under load to get the card going (same with the 780 kpe).
> the card will handle 1.4V+ quite easily.


I'm using Classy tool and I'm on water and have my a/c system hooked up, so both water and air in case are very chilly. 10000 btu a/c unit ducted directly to front of case! Not sub zero, but definitely sub ambient. I idle at 14-15*c.
I tried 1.4v and various clocks from 1608, one step above max stable on stock voltage, all the way up to 1700 and still same. I have dmm hooked up so these are actual voltages., replaced the battery Fri. evening. I'm on kpex2 now and will do a driver reinstall and give it a go. no reason why 1.4v and 1608 shouldn't run if 1598 and 1.225v will, right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I'm using Classy tool and I'm on water and have my a/c system hooked up, so both water and air in case are very chilly. 10000 btu a/c unit ducted directly to front of case! Not sub zero, but definitely sub ambient. I idle at 14-15*c.
> I tried 1.4v and various clocks from 1608, one step above max stable on stock voltage, all the way up to 1700 and still same. I have dmm hooked up so these are actual voltages., replaced the battery Fri. evening. I'm on kpex2 now and will do a driver reinstall and give it a go. no *reason why 1.4v and 1608 shouldn't run if 1598 and 1.225v will, right*?


no rational one I can think of.


----------



## hotrod717

Wow. I guess it really is driver issues. After reinstalling precision and 347.52, 1621/8800 was no issue on kpex2. So, every time the driver crashes you have do a sweep and fresh install. Still weird. But better!











and better..


----------



## Jpmboy

Yeah, it sure is... and twice as bad with 2 cards!








As I've been saying - it's a fast but bad bios with an uncontrolled power rail of some type.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, it sure is... and twice as bad with 2 cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I've been saying - it's a fast but bad bios with an uncontrolled power rail of some type.


Hopefully it will get resolved because these sure are fast, but just a lot trouble to go through to find max clocks.
I left it at 1722/4455. Jumped to 1748 and it crashed part way thru. I'll give it another go a little later. Haven't hit your max voltage yet. This card has an asic of 70.9 so it may take slightly less volts to get where you are with 1750. Seems this is (almost) the card i was hoping for afterall.







Not looking forward to jumping thru these hoops while freezing.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Wow. I guess it really is driver issues. After reinstalling precision and 347.52, 1621/8800 was no issue on kpex2. So, every time the driver crashes you have do a sweep and fresh install. Still weird. But better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and better..


that is absolutely ridiculous for a card made for ln2. because you are usually riding the edge of stability and crashing is part of it. this card is making me mad because it had a very small window with such a late release date.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> that is absolutely ridiculous for a card made for ln2. because you are usually riding the edge of stability and crashing is part of it. this card is making me mad because it had a very small window with such a late release date.


For sure. Damaging a brand name IMO.
lol - maybe I can trade up to TitanX or a couple of 390s


----------



## Kimir

Yep, a bit disappointed in the bioses over here too, we need some shamino or the like level of expertise to make a good bios for that card.
I've been trying different bioses of my own but I'm still unable to get voltage to really get useful, the kpex2 was the only one that made voltage useful. But still having to change from 1.2v (1.18v actual with droop measured) for 1580/1590+ to 1.4v measured for 1620, meh.

I'm hovering within 17600-18000 graphic score still..


Spoiler: Spoiler



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4294140
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4278725
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4278960
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4294092
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4173526


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> For sure. Damaging a brand name IMO.
> lol - maybe I can trade up to TitanX or a couple of 390s


yes i think it's very damaging, i have patience but it's almost been a month since release. and if you have to reinstall drivers every crash the card is useless for ln2 when i crash 100 times a session.


----------



## rt123

Maybe Holla @ Vince one again guys.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> yes i think it's very damaging, i have patience but it's almost been a month since release. and if you have to reinstall drivers every crash the card is useless for ln2 when i crash 100 times a session.


lol - Pushing it, LN2 or not, driver corruption suks just as much. But, with the intended audience for this card unless there's a kickin bios released, this "Halo-Brand" won't sell again. it's a shame, the 780TiKP was a landmark card with top-drawer followup.
someone should give ASUS a clue - the door is wide open - ugh, a beefed up strix with vdram voltage control would take it all.

@Kimir - that's daum good on air!


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - Pushing it, LN2 or not, driver corruption suks just as much. But, with the intended audience for this card unless there's a kickin bios released, this "Halo-Brand" won't sell again. it's a shame, the 780TiKP was a landmark card with top-drawer followup.
> someone should give ASUS a clue - the door is wide open - ugh, a beefed up strix with vdram voltage control would take it all.
> 
> @Kimir - that's daum good on air!


Isnt that the matrix ?? short the ln2 pads and you put on ln2 bios position and you have 1.8v + on core and about 4 other voltages controlled in soft .

Samsung mem too ... Not hynix like my Strixs.


----------



## AndreTM

Jpmboy which BIOS of the Strix from Shammy are you using? Also with that did you had problems like drivers corruption?


----------



## strong island 1

Yes your right but the mem on strix was no slouch, pretty amazing actually. I miss my strix, wish I could have tried a matrix.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Yes your right but the mem on strix was no slouch, pretty amazing actually. I miss my strix, wish I could have tried a matrix.


Yeah me too , they never had the waterblocks here when i was buying so i bought the Strix . Its interesting the premium here on two matrix would have paid for 2/3rds of the 3rd strix so i guess i cant complain to much in perf / $. Or put another way a strix with waterblock was less than the matrix with stock cooler.

If the 980s had another 6 months at the top i might even consider it still.


----------



## Orthello

Hmm , just read one of your posts JPM re pexvdd helping in sli .. i might do the vga hotwire pll mod if thats the case . I've only done vmem at present.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Jpmboy which BIOS of the Strix from Shammy are you using? Also with that did you had problems like drivers corruption?


that's a path you gotta find your own way on Bro.. cross pcb flashing has real risks. Splave and Joa3d3 have done it on the classified, I think I'm the only one that did it on a KP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Yeah me too , they never had the waterblocks here when i was buying so i bought the Strix . Its interesting the premium here on two matrix would have paid for 2/3rds of the 3rd strix so i guess i cant complain to much in perf / $. Or put another way a strix with waterblock was less than the matrix with stock cooler.
> If the 980s had another 6 months at the top i might even consider it still.


THe strix ram is quite good IMO. 8600 on stock voltage. Are you sayin that increased voltage didn't help? Worked well for sdhydro on his strix.








oh - my strix are samsung ram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Hmm , just read one of your posts JPM re pexvdd helping in sli .. i might do the vga hotwire pll mod if thats the case . I've only done vmem at present.


that was with the kingpins in SLI. Don't know if it will be a benefit to the strix - it might tho.


----------



## Baasha

Well, here's my validation for 2x GTX-980 KingPin GPUs: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=brnqf

The cards are absolutely horrendous IMO - on air, I flashed the kpex4pc.rom BIOS after using DDU and it worked at 1518Mhz at stock voltage (1.212V). Tried 1554Mhz and crashed. Now, the computer won't boot!









Had to hard-shutdown and restart. Then, froze on desktop. Had to hard reset again.

Now, the stock clocks on both GPUs have fallen to 1379Mhz and the voltage at stock is 1.150V & 1.20V on both cards - NOT 1.212V as they were when I first flashed the card and installed the drivers.

Now, using PrecisionX and used "Overvoltage" +37mV and one card is 1.212V and the other is 1.175V.

Runs 1513Mhz okay (w/ +150Mhz on the Core Clock).

Note to self: never buy KingPin cards again.

Stick to OG or SC version of the cards - perform as well as, if not better than, Classified/KingPin GPUs on AIR.

Sigh...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Well, here's my validation for 2x GTX-980 KingPin GPUs: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=brnqf
> 
> The cards are absolutely horrendous IMO - on air, I flashed the kpex4pc.rom BIOS after using DDU and it worked at 1518Mhz at stock voltage (1.212V). Tried 1554Mhz and crashed. Now, the computer won't boot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to hard-shutdown and restart. Then, froze on desktop. Had to hard reset again.
> 
> Now, the stock clocks on both GPUs have fallen to 1379Mhz and the voltage at stock is 1.150V & 1.20V on both cards - NOT 1.212V as they were when I first flashed the card and installed the drivers.
> 
> Now, using PrecisionX and used "Overvoltage" +37mV and one card is 1.212V and the other is 1.175V.
> 
> Runs 1513Mhz okay (w/ +150Mhz on the Core Clock).
> 
> Note to self: never buy KingPin cards again.
> 
> Stick to OG or SC version of the cards - perform as well as, if not better than, Classified/KingPin GPUs on AIR.
> 
> Sigh...


clean out the NV driver with DDU14 and uninstall precX while booted on one of the other bios switches. reboot on that same stock bios, flip the bios switches to the position with the kpex4c bios, disab;e the video driver and reflash over the ex4pc bios slot with the stock LN2 bios. Even with the LN2 bios and both switches enabled, your cards Cn do high 15's.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> clean out the NV driver with DDU14 and uninstall precX while booted on one of the other bios switches. reboot on that same stock bios, flip the bios switches to the position with the kpex4c bios, disab;e the video driver and reflash over the ex4pc bios slot with the stock LN2 bios. Even with the LN2 bios and both switches enabled, your cards Cn do high 15's.


Is DDU14 different from the latest version of DDU from that guy's website (Wagnard)?

Also, I flashed the kpex4pc BIOS to the 'OC' slot.

Do you have a link to the stock LN2 BIOS or the one you recommend using?

So according to what you say, I should boot to Desktop using the 'Normal' BIOS switch (stock), uninstall the driver using DDU and PrecisionX, then reboot and once on Desktop, switch the BIOS switch to 'OC' (the one w/ kpex4pc.rom) and then flash the stock LN2 BIOS on there?

Or can I just try using the LN2 BIOS switch now since I haven't tried that yet and it's still on its original BIOS?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Is DDU14 different from the latest version of DDU from that guy's website (Wagnard)?
> 
> Also, I flashed the kpex4pc BIOS to the 'OC' slot.
> 
> Do you have a link to the stock LN2 BIOS or the one you recommend using?
> 
> So according to what you say, I should boot to Desktop using the 'Normal' BIOS switch (stock), uninstall the driver using DDU and PrecisionX, then reboot and once on Desktop, switch the BIOS switch to 'OC' (the one w/ kpex4pc.rom) and then flash the stock LN2 BIOS on there?
> 
> Or can I just try using the LN2 BIOS switch now since I haven't tried that yet and it's still on its original BIOS?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/15860_20#post_23660355

either way, NV driver probably got corrupted.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> that is absolutely ridiculous for a card made for ln2. because you are usually riding the edge of stability and crashing is part of it. this card is making me mad because it had a very small window with such a late release date.


I hear that. I do not want to spend my time reinstalling drivers and PX16 while keeping things frosty. BUT, when it runs, my card seems to fly! Something I also noticed when reinstalling nv drivers and precision x, the voltage shows as 1.2v on kpex2 after driver install. As soon as Precision X is installed, it drops to 1.19v. I'm wondering if its both bios and PX16 related, not working well together. Seems like something is off there. Best you can do is keep a notebook to write down settings and voltages, to know where to pick up from until you get another crash. If I were you, i would run yours on water or air before freezing to get to know the nuances first. You'll have a less frustrating time freezing it.


----------



## AndreTM

For me a fixed version of the kpex2 could be perfect! We should ask this to Vince








Simpy the same, more stable, and with power states working


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> For me a fixed version of the kpex2 could be perfect! We should ask this to Vince
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simpy the same, more stable, and with power states working


^^ THIS !!!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> that is absolutely ridiculous for a card made for ln2. because you are usually riding the edge of stability and crashing is part of it. this card is making me mad because it had a very small window with such a late release date.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that. I do not want to spend my time reinstalling drivers and PX16 while keeping things frosty. BUT, when it runs, my card seems to fly! Something I also noticed when reinstalling nv drivers and precision x, the voltage shows as 1.2v on kpex2 after driver install. As soon as Precision X is installed, it drops to 1.19v. I'm wondering if its both bios and PX16 related, not working well together. Seems like something is off there. Best you can do is keep a notebook to write down settings and voltages, to know where to pick up from until you get another crash. If I were you, i would run yours on water or air before freezing to get to know the nuances first. You'll have a less frustrating time freezing it.
Click to expand...

dont forget that px is naturally buggy


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Well, here's my validation for 2x GTX-980 KingPin GPUs: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=brnqf
> 
> The cards are absolutely horrendous IMO - on air, I flashed the kpex4pc.rom BIOS after using DDU and it worked at 1518Mhz at stock voltage (1.212V). Tried 1554Mhz and crashed. Now, the computer won't boot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to hard-shutdown and restart. Then, froze on desktop. Had to hard reset again.
> 
> Now, the stock clocks on both GPUs have fallen to 1379Mhz and the voltage at stock is 1.150V & 1.20V on both cards - NOT 1.212V as they were when I first flashed the card and installed the drivers.
> 
> Now, using PrecisionX and used "Overvoltage" +37mV and one card is 1.212V and the other is 1.175V.
> 
> Runs 1513Mhz okay (w/ +150Mhz on the Core Clock).
> 
> Note to self: never buy KingPin cards again.
> 
> Stick to OG or SC version of the cards - perform as well as, if not better than, Classified/KingPin GPUs on AIR.
> 
> Sigh...


RMA'd my card it was a shocker, artifacted at 1500Mhz when it started to hit low 70's and constant driver crashes. Many said add voltage and turn fans up which only made problem worse. Not good enough in my books for a highly engineered card at this price point. From my what I'm reading and from my personal experience the extra voltage isn't helping unless you go above 1.4v. When I recieve a replacement I will be selling it.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/15860_20#post_23660355
> 
> either way, NV driver probably got corrupted.


Okay, did exactly what you said. I reflashed the OC BIOS though since that's the switch the kpex4pc.rom BIOS was.

I switched to LN2 BIOS (stock) while on desktop and then installed PrecisionX and enabled K-Boost; then rebooted.

Running Heaven 4.0 as I write this.

GPU1 Voltage is 1.125V.
GPU2 Voltage is 1.200V.

Trying +100Mhz which is 1506Mhz but GPU-Z for GPU1 says 1555Mhz (?). Not sure what that means.

Anyway, should I also turn on "Overvoltage"?

Or should I try using the Classified Tool?

I'm on the stock LN2 BIOS switch now.

Any other suggestions?

I'm almost scared to try higher clocks... would it corrupt anything further? Since I'm on the stock LN2 BIOS, the driver should be fine even if the benchmarks etc. crash right?

Also, should K-Boost always be ON?

EDIT: Heaven passed at 1506Mhz but crashes at 1555Mhz (+150Mhz).

Will try to increase voltage via the Tool.

EDIT #2: Instant crash even @ 1.300V using the Classified Tool @ 1555Mhz.









EDIT #3: Crashes at +125Mhz with OverVoltage turned ON (+37mV).









Really? Man this card blows! The 680 Classified was such a great card - easy to use - flash BIOS, slide voltage on the software tool, got 1374Mhz in 4-Way SLI - no hassle.

I got fooled w/ the 780/780Ti Classified - both were awful and didn't work with the Classified Tool. Neither do the 980 Classified/KingPin Classified.


----------



## hotrod717

1722/2237 - 4790k @ 5ghz


http://hwbot.org/submission/2794408_
Talk about potential. Don't know if i can beat this!

I've been reinstalling PX only and seems to fix without reinstalling drivers. I uninstall, do a reg sweep and clean with ccleaner and reboot before reinstalling. Upon reinstall, i enable K-boost, reboot, and good to go. Makes it way easier. somebody else please try and verify. Works with Catzilla anyway.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay, did exactly what you said. I reflashed the OC BIOS though since that's the switch the kpex4pc.rom BIOS was.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I switched to LN2 BIOS (stock) while on desktop and then installed PrecisionX and enabled K-Boost; then rebooted.
> 
> Running Heaven 4.0 as I write this.
> 
> GPU1 Voltage is 1.125V.
> GPU2 Voltage is 1.200V.
> 
> Trying +100Mhz which is 1506Mhz but GPU-Z for GPU1 says 1555Mhz (?). Not sure what that means.
> 
> Anyway, should I also turn on "Overvoltage"?
> 
> Or should I try using the Classified Tool?
> 
> I'm on the stock LN2 BIOS switch now.
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> I'm almost scared to try higher clocks... would it corrupt anything further? Since I'm on the stock LN2 BIOS, the driver should be fine even if the benchmarks etc. crash right?
> 
> Also, should K-Boost always be ON?
> 
> EDIT: Heaven passed at 1506Mhz but crashes at 1555Mhz (+150Mhz).
> 
> Will try to increase voltage via the Tool.
> 
> EDIT #2: Instant crash even @ 1.300V using the Classified Tool @ 1555Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT #3: Crashes at +125Mhz with OverVoltage turned ON (+37mV).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Man this card blows! The 680 Classified was such a great card - easy to use - flash BIOS, slide voltage on the software tool, got 1374Mhz in 4-Way SLI - no hassle.
> 
> I got fooled w/ the 780/780Ti Classified - both were awful and didn't work with the Classified Tool. Neither do the 980 Classified/KingPin Classified
> 
> 
> .


whoa - wait. the flash commands will put the new bios on the slot that is active and that does not need to be the bios slot that you used to boot the card. And what bios did you flash to??
First - be real careful with these mod bioses when using aircoooling. That said:
Two methods: Stepwise:
1) boot to windows on a good bios (since the problem bios was... causing problems).
2) uninstall drivers and PX
3) restart and reinstall drivers while still on a good bios... so you have a good install of the drivers.
4) restart, boot to windows
>>> now you have a clean driver installl on the OEM bios
5) flip the bios switch to the bios slot you want to flash over while in windows - say the red light LN2 bios slot
6) do the bios flash, don't change the switch(es)
7) restart, now you are on the new bios in the red-light LN2 slot.
I've done this method (too) many times

If you see Immediate problems:
1) uninstall PX and drivers (DDU does it real fast)
2) reboot and install the drivers while on the mod bios.
This option has some risks, but loading drivers on the bios you intend to use is ideal. (remember, I don't know if the missing power rail control is a concern for this)
Did this method only once or twice.

edit: hotrod may have found something there.







lol - put the strix in and *this* was just too easy.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> 1722/2237 - 4790k @ 5ghz
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2794408_
> Talk about potential. Don't know if i can beat this!
> 
> I've been reinstalling PX only and seems to fix without reinstalling drivers. I uninstall, do a reg sweep and clean with ccleaner and reboot before reinstalling. Upon reinstall, i enable K-boost, reboot, and good to go. Makes it way easier. somebody else please try and verify. Works with Catzilla anyway.


Please tell me that 1700+Mhz OC is NOT on AIR?

Also, which BIOS are you using? kpex4pc.rom?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whoa - wait. the flash commands will put the new bios on the slot that is active and that does not need to be the bios slot that you used to boot the card. And what bios did you flash to??
> First - be real careful with these mod bioses when using aircoooling. That said:
> Two methods: Stepwise:
> 1) boot to windows on a good bios (since the problem bios was... causing problems).
> 2) uninstall drivers and PX
> 3) restart and reinstall drivers while still on a good bios... so you have a good install of the drivers.
> 4) restart, boot to windows
> >>> now you have a clean driver installl on the OEM bios
> 5) flip the bios switch to the bios slot you want to flash over while in windows - say the red light LN2 bios slot
> 6) do the bios flash, don't change the switch(es)
> 7) restart, now you are on the new bios in the red-light LN2 slot.
> I've done this method (too) many times
> 
> If you see Immediate problems:
> 1) uninstall PX and drivers (DDU does it real fast)
> 2) reboot and install the drivers while on the mod bios.
> This option has some risks, but loading drivers on the bios you intend to use is ideal. (remember, I don't know if the missing power rail control is a concern for this)
> Did this method only once or twice.
> 
> edit: hotrod may have found something there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - put the strix in and *this* was just too easy.


Well, I did everything you listed out here (first part) but on the OC switch since that's where I had the 'bad' BIOS. I booted w/ LN2 BIOS (switch), uninstalled drivers & PX and rebooted. Once on desktop, switched to OC and then flashed the stock OC BIOS on that switch after disabling the driver via Device Manager.

Then rebooted, switched back to LN2 and tried OC'ing.

As of now, the card does NOT have any modded BIOS. It's just on the LN2 switch (Red Light).

All the tests I mentioned with various OC were with the 'stock' LN2 BIOS on the LN2 switch.


----------



## DarkIdeals

I completely forgot to sign up and submit my GPU-Z validation. How does it work with SLI anyway? Do you submit two seperate validations or does GPU-Z validate show both GPU on the validation form if you have both installed?

Haven't had much time to warm up these Kingpins yet, been hunting down gear for my rig. Ordered my Caselabs SMA8 case, got me a Black Ice GTX 360 and EK XTC 420 radiators on top of the XSPC EX 480 rad i had. Then i found a good deal on an open box ASUS PG278Q ROG Swift monitor. Can't wait to try out that 144hz 1440p G-Sync goodness







Probably should've waited for that Acer IPS 120hz 1440p one but i'm impatient and finding the rog swift for $600 + $30 shipping is a decent deal. Although they kinda screwed me over on the shipping, it's going out as usps parcel select 7 business day which is an awful slow service for $30 even for a 27" monitor.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *Please tell me that 1700+Mhz OC is NOT on AIR?*
> 
> Also, which BIOS are you using? kpex4pc.rom?
> Well, I did everything you listed out here (first part) but on the OC switch since that's where I had the 'bad' BIOS. I booted w/ LN2 BIOS (switch), uninstalled drivers & PX and rebooted. Once on desktop, switched to OC and then flashed the stock OC BIOS on that switch after disabling the driver via Device Manager.
> 
> Then rebooted, switched back to LN2 and tried OC'ing.
> 
> As of now, the card does NOT have any modded BIOS. It's just on the LN2 switch (Red Light).
> 
> All the tests I mentioned with various OC were with the 'stock' LN2 BIOS on the LN2 switch.


it's not.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Please tell me that 1700+Mhz OC is NOT on AIR?
> .


No, chilled air and water. The important components are kpex2.rom, classy tool, and the cleaning and reinstalling of PX16 to allow proper voltage control and upon driver crashes. You should keep gpuz running in the background. If you clocks drop on a crash or other event, you need to go through " the routine ". I have some fantastic ram and a very decent core. Haven't hit JMP's clocks, which are pretty much tops for a 980 on water. I have not given it that voltage yet though. I'm still playing around 1.45v. For core and 1.68v for mem.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> No, chilled air and water. The important components are kpex2.rom, classy tool, and the cleaning and reinstalling of PX16 to allow proper voltage control and upon driver crashes. You should keep gpuz running in the background. If you clocks drop on a crash or other event, you need to go through " the routine ". I have some fantastic ram and a very decent core. Haven't hit JMP's clocks, which are pretty much tops for a 980 on water. I have not given it that voltage yet though. I'm still playing around 1.45v. For core and 1.68v for mem.


Do the individual scores look a little out of whack or what?


----------



## Shogon

To anyone who still has a 780ti Kingpin card, would you mind uploading me the ln2 bios that is on the 2nd bios switch? Or, if there is a link to download that would be even better! I did find this from TPU, but I don't know if that is just the bios for the 1st switch or the Ln2 for the 2nd. Usually my google search skills are better then this, but I can't seem to find it. Or maybe I have, and don't realize it.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> To anyone who still has a 780ti Kingpin card, would you mind uploading me the ln2 bios that is on the 2nd bios switch? Or, if there is a link to download that would be even better! I did find this from TPU, but I don't know if that is just the bios for the 1st switch or the Ln2 for the 2nd. Usually my google search skills are better then this, but I can't seem to find it. Or maybe I have, and don't realize it.


The stock bioses should be those one.

KingpinGTX780Ti.zip 788k .zip file

Posting from my phone, not sure I linked the correct attachment. But I know for sure I uploaded those a while back, so it should be that.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The stock bioses should be those one.
> 
> KingpinGTX780Ti.zip 788k .zip file
> 
> Posting from my phone, not sure I linked the correct attachment. But I know for sure I uploaded those a while back, so it should be that.


Even if it isn't I appreciate the fast reply and help Kimir
















I'll check it out and compare it vs. the one from TPU with the bios editor.

*************Unfortunately it seems to be a .usf file. I changed it to .rom and even then the bios editor still says unsupported device. I'll check through your posts (sounds creepy lol) and try to find it.


----------



## Kimir

Opened it on the phone, appears to be the KPE skin for AB.
Here is the correct one, verified









KINGPIN.zip 268k .zip file


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Opened it on the phone, appears to be the KPE skin for AB.
> Here is the correct one, verified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KINGPIN.zip 268k .zip file


You're a boss.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Thank you so much Kimir! The LN2 bios actually has a higher fan % it seems, other then that they seem the same. Much appreciated, will flash


----------



## Kimir

You're welcome.
BTW, the best bios for the 780Ti KPE is the XOCKPTI classy tool compatible.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You're welcome.
> BTW, the best bios for the 780Ti KPE is the XOCKPTI classy tool compatible.


Will take note of that for the new owner of the card







Thank you again!

Sadly I don't think I tried that bios ever on my card when I really messed with it. If memory is right I mainly messed with Skyn3ts various creations and some others that were basically modified versions from the stock LN2 bios.

Going to miss this card as it's very enjoyable for me to mess with all the voltages at my whim and having a bios switch (best thing ever if you ask me!). Being locked down sucks. Only if bios's could make crap cards overclock better, my Titan needs that kind of voodoo magic lol.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You're welcome.
> BTW, the best bios for the 780Ti KPE is the XOCKPTI classy tool compatible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will take note of that for the new owner of the card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again!
> 
> Sadly I don't think I tried that bios ever on my card when I really messed with it. If memory is right I mainly messed with Skyn3ts various creations and some others that were basically modified versions from the stock LN2 bios.
> 
> Going to miss this card as it's very enjoyable for me to mess with all the voltages at my whim and having a bios switch (best thing ever if you ask me!). Being locked down sucks. Only if bios's could make crap cards overclock better, my Titan needs that kind of voodoo magic lol.
Click to expand...

dont sell the kingpin sell the titan. Or at least fair trade it to me lol for my kingpin


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> dont sell the kingpin sell the titan. Or at least fair trade it to me lol for my kingpin


Too late! It's gone









I have a longer warranty on the Titan hence why I kept it. Plus if it dies I hope the replacement card can handle the voltage hack







.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> dont sell the kingpin sell the titan. Or at least fair trade it to me lol for my kingpin
> 
> 
> 
> Too late! It's gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a longer warranty on the Titan hence why I kept it. Plus if it dies I hope the replacement card can handle the voltage hack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

lol nothing wrong with that. I gota 4k monitor lined up now but need to downgrade to the titan for the 6gb vram


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol nothing wrong with that. I gota 4k monitor lined up now but need to downgrade to the titan for the 6gb vram


With 4k you certainly may need the Vram the Titan offers. Honestly try and get a Titan Black though unless you wanna tinker with the unlocked voltage of the original or wait and see what cut-down GM200/ new GCN cards bring. I'm going to try and hold out till 2016 before I move to another card unless AMD/Nvidia offer us really competitive stuff early on for once.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol nothing wrong with that. I gota 4k monitor lined up now but need to downgrade to the titan for the 6gb vram
> 
> 
> 
> With 4k you certainly may need the Vram the Titan offers. Honestly try and get a Titan Black though unless you wanna tinker with the unlocked voltage of the original or wait and see what cut-down GM200/ new GCN cards bring. I'm going to try and hold out till 2016 before I move to another card unless AMD/Nvidia offer us really competitive stuff early on for once.
Click to expand...

i was plannin on sli titans unlocked but maybe even stock


----------



## Jpmboy

oh - a trio of original titans is very sweet at 4K (kinda regret selling mine







)


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh - a trio of original titans is very sweet at 4K (kinda regret selling mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Tell me about it. At 5K, the Titan (Blacks as well) would have shone!

Well, I suppose we have to cope with the Titan X.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh - a trio of original titans is very sweet at 4K (kinda regret selling mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


i needed one of those
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh - a trio of original titans is very sweet at 4K (kinda regret selling mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it. At 5K, the Titan (Blacks as well) would have shone!
> 
> Well, I suppose we have to cope with the Titan X.
Click to expand...

that titanx may be a beast and designed for. 4k lol


----------



## stickg1

Woot! Got my 780 Classy back from RMA today. They sent me a whole new card, with two working fans this time! Also the ASIC is slightly higher and it so far it seems to overclock higher on lower voltage. I'll get to messing with it here soon, but so far the week and a half without a GPU was well worth the wait.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Tell me about it. At 5K, the Titan (Blacks as well) would have shone!
> 
> Well, I suppose we have to cope with the Titan X.


I tried one of the "5K" monitors... it's MST and not a keeper, although it did 4K well, but no better than the Samsung.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i needed one of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that titanx may be a beast and designed for. 4k lol


I mean, 4GB works pretty well for 80-80% of 4K gaming. A 6 or 12GB frame buffer will certainly help! The 8GB 295x2 does very well... it;'s really only 4GB - yes?


----------



## AndreTM

This is my first FS with 980 Classy watercooled and KPE aircooled in SLI:
*(Both @1603Mhz on the core and @8600 on the memory)*



980 Classy BIOS: classXX_4300
980 KPE BIOS: kpex2c

Only with the Classified I closed it near 1700Mhz on the core, so the aircooled KPE is limiting me (the voltage reported in the Classy Tool is its, the Classified was below 1.4V).


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Tell me about it. At 5K, the Titan (Blacks as well) would have shone!
> 
> Well, I suppose we have to cope with the Titan X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried one of the "5K" monitors... it's MST and not a keeper, although it did 4K well, but no better than the Samsung.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i needed one of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that titanx may be a beast and designed for. 4k lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean, 4GB works pretty well for 80-80% of 4K gaming. A 6 or 12GB frame buffer will certainly help! The 8GB 295x2 does very well... it;'s really only 4GB - yes?
Click to expand...

yeah the 295x2 is 4gb per card but i believe the 6gb and sli is needed for ultra to max a game


----------



## Cyclops

Losers benching GTX 980s. I've moved on to GeForce 9500. It's clocked to 650/1600/1200.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Losers benching GTX 980s. I've moved on to GeForce 9500. It's clocked to 650/1600/1200.


lol now we all gotta buy 8800's to match


----------



## Cyclops

All of my test data for Unigine Valley 1.0.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Honestly titans are obsolete at this point. yeah the 6gb vram is nice and all, but i'd rather do high refresh 1440p like the ROG swift or that new Acer IPS 1440p (and both having g sync is a plus too) or one of those ultra wide curved 3440x1440p monitors. I'm honestly thinking of possibly getting a 2nd ROG swift and doing dual monitor portrait mode for 2880 x 2560 resolution which would give screen space equal to 4k without the ridiculous scaling issues. Honestly using a high quality 1440p/1600p semi-glossy 8 bit + FRC AH-VA type display with two 980s with DSR gives nearly identical image quality to 4K and if you have a game that doesn't support 4k you can always turn off DSR and keep good framerate, whereas with 4K you either suffer with poor framerate, use non native fuzzy resolution, or lower settings lessening the advantage in image quality 4k has.


----------



## lilchronic

HD 6450


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Honestly titans are obsolete at this point. yeah the 6gb vram is nice and all, but i'd rather do high refresh 1440p like the ROG swift or that new Acer IPS 1440p (and both having g sync is a plus too) or one of those ultra wide curved 3440x1440p monitors. I'm honestly thinking of possibly getting a 2nd ROG swift and doing dual monitor portrait mode for 2880 x 2560 resolution which would give screen space equal to 4k without the ridiculous scaling issues. Honestly using a high quality 1440p/1600p semi-glossy 8 bit + FRC AH-VA type display with two 980s with DSR gives nearly identical image quality to 4K and if you have a game that doesn't support 4k you can always turn off DSR and keep good framerate, whereas with 4K you either suffer with poor framerate, use non native fuzzy resolution, or lower settings lessening the advantage in image quality 4k has.


lol you got a lot of time before gk110 is obsolete. Its not what the people with money use because they can afford 980's however the performance of the gk110 chipset is still enough to wow. Besides maxwell is boosted heavily by software.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Do the individual scores look a little out of whack or what?


Uh oh. Yep, seems raystorm bugged on me. Initially thought i got a lucky boot, but seems real out of whack when compared to others in that range.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol now we all gotta buy 8800's to match


nah - I think the IB on my 2700K is about the same.








gotta see...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Uh oh. Yep, seems raystorm bugged on me. Initially thought i got a lucky boot, but seems real out of whack when compared to others in that range.


whoa - what? How'd a raystorm (block?) do that?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah - I think the IB on my 2700K is about the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta see...
> whoa - what? How'd a raystorm (block?) do that?


???ah I meant ray march test. But, this is newest best. Not bugged








1735/2223

http://hwbot.org/submission/2795754_

Need to up the voltage.







and push to 5.1-5.2 on the 4790k. Maybe I'll break 40k for real.

I hope everyone has realized what's going on with PX16 at this point and learned to get past driver crashes. Once these get going they really smoke. Water is requisite I believe to really see them shine.


----------



## TechSilver13

What BIOS should I flash to overvolt past 1.21? I have tried classyxx but I kept crashing out. Is there a custom BIOS that just allows me to increase the core voltage slider from 37mV to something higher? I am using GTX Classifies Controller to OC my memory and I am currently at 2128 @ 1.8v (is that voltage safe for 24/7 usage?) Thanks in advance.


----------



## shanef

I'm building a wc rig and i've got 2x 980 classy's going in and want to know if my 850 psu will be enough?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> ???ah I meant ray march test. But, this is newest best. Not bugged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1735/2223
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2795754_
> 
> Need to up the voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and push to 5.1-5.2 on the 4790k. Maybe I'll break 40k for real.
> 
> I hope everyone has realized what's going on with PX16 at this point and learned to get past driver crashes. Once these get going they really smoke. Water is requisite I believe to really see them shine.


dude - you NEED an 8 core!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shanef*
> 
> I'm building a wc rig and i've got 2x 980 classy's going in and want to know if my 850 psu will be enough?


Depending on the rest of the rig's power requirements, if you plan on running stock and no OC.. probably. Anything else, 1000W and higher.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Agreed. I don't know about where you live but there is almost always a used psu for sale locally. I've been tempted to grab a few of them,

but I have enough psus atm....

HX1050 AX1200, not the 1200i. Unless you can snag a good deal on one of those or something similar.

Personally I like modular as I already have too much in my rig without the unnecessary cables.

I mentioned the higher to allow for expansion to tri or quad depending on the gpus of course.

A 1200 may seem too big but it has enough pci-e cables for a pr of kpes which use 3 plugs each.

The psu will only draw what it needs, and won't be stressed as much as a lower like the 850. That would likely be pushing it .

However I inadvertently benched 2 690s in quad with a Corsair TX850 M if I remember correctly, and it held up, still works like a trooper,

though it did get a bit loud and warm.

2 people benching the same rig at different times.

Good for a laugh now, but thought I had cooked it when I realized what had happened. No smell or any signs of stress!!!

Love my CORSAIR psus, won't use anything else after going to an alternate brand and getting 4 different doorstops, all BNIB, 3 were rma

replacements.

They have a good rep and treated me fair, so I don't feel it's necessary to mention them by name.

After all they made it right.









FF


----------



## AndreTM

Guys does the XSPC Raystorm GPU block fit on the 980 KPE?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Woot! Got my 780 Classy back from RMA today. They sent me a whole new card, with two working fans this time! Also the ASIC is slightly higher and it so far it seems to overclock higher on lower voltage. I'll get to messing with it here soon, but so far the week and a half without a GPU was well worth the wait.


Hope the new card overclocks well! My RMA'd 780ti Kingpin from EVGA had a lower boost speed vs. my first one but I could clock it well over 1300 MHz on the core while the other had a tough time with it. I think it also had a slightly higher ASIC % as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> *Honestly titans are obsolete at this point. yeah the 6gb vram is nice and all, but i'd rather do high refresh 1440p like the ROG swift or that new Acer IPS 1440p (and both having g sync is a plus too) or one of those ultra wide curved 3440x1440p monitors*. I'm honestly thinking of possibly getting a 2nd ROG swift and doing dual monitor portrait mode for 2880 x 2560 resolution which would give screen space equal to 4k without the ridiculous scaling issues. Honestly using a high quality 1440p/1600p semi-glossy 8 bit + FRC AH-VA type display with two 980s with DSR gives nearly identical image quality to 4K and if you have a game that doesn't support 4k you can always turn off DSR and keep good framerate, whereas with 4K you either suffer with poor framerate, use non native fuzzy resolution, or lower settings lessening the advantage in image quality 4k has.


Why not both lol! Unless you can find an original Titan/Titan Black for cheap I can see how it isn't worth it. Most of them probably have under a year of warranty left if you bought them near launch. Otherwise the cards coming out this year or 900 series SLI of old will do well.

I have no issues with a single Titan and my Swift







. Just wish this card was a monster overclocker like some have. Honestly think my memory is the culprit. And for whatever reason I just can't use DSR. The blur it gives + the coating on this Swift just makes me







. 3440x1440 monitors do look amazing though, especially whenever Acer releases the 34" finally. If it has a high refresh rate around 120 Hz I don't think my Single Titan will bode so well.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Do we get new kpe's as replacement?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 
> 
> Do we get new kpe's as replacement?


it's just their standard replacement packaging ...so how does it run so far?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dude - you NEED an 8 core!
> .


Loll! Don't I know it! Just feel I need to finish up freezing the 4790k and 3258 before i can put full effort into x99.
I just got my restock of gelid and curious to see if it makes any difference over the generic I have on the chip now. Could mean difference of 5-7* and possibly 25mhz. ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 
> 
> Do we get new kpe's as replacement?
> 
> 
> 
> it's just their standard replacement packaging ...so how does it run so far?
Click to expand...

lol i was messing around. I put it up for sale and didnt even open it.


----------



## shanef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> dude - you NEED an 8 core!
> Depending on the rest of the rig's power requirements, if you plan on running stock and no OC.. probably. Anything else, 1000W and higher.


I completely forgot about the PSU when i got the second classy








. I've got a power usage tester so i'll hook that up and check the usage in a heaven run.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Losers benching GTX 980s. I've moved on to GeForce 9500. It's clocked to 650/1600/1200.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol you got a lot of time before gk110 is obsolete. Its not what the people with money use because they can afford 980's however the performance of the gk110 chipset is still enough to wow. Besides maxwell is boosted heavily by software.


No. The titan black maybe, but the original titan is even weaker than a regular GTX780, the whole idea behind the original titan was to produce a gimped gk110 with cores locked etc.. that will beat the 680 and therefore make people happy but be weak enough that they could release the 780 and 780 ti and still sell them to people who already bought a titan. I mean go look at benchmarks, even a gtx970 reference card is tied or slightly better than the titan in most benchmarks even at 1440p.

The fact of the matter is, the original titan is only worth using for it's vram. A 780 ti beats it in every single way for less money. Hell, even used gtx titans on ebay go for $500-600+ nowadays. Now a titan black is a bit of a different story since it's actually a full unlocked gk110 with all ~2880 cuda cores etc.. essentially being a 6gb version of the 780 ti, but the original is more like a GTX 680 TI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Hope the new card overclocks well! My RMA'd 780ti Kingpin from EVGA had a lower boost speed vs. my first one but I could clock it well over 1300 MHz on the core while the other had a tough time with it. I think it also had a slightly higher ASIC % as well.
> Why not both lol! Unless you can find an original Titan/Titan Black for cheap I can see how it isn't worth it. Most of them probably have under a year of warranty left if you bought them near launch. Otherwise the cards coming out this year or 900 series SLI of old will do well.
> 
> I have no issues with a single Titan and my Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just wish this card was a monster overclocker like some have. Honestly think my memory is the culprit. And for whatever reason I just can't use DSR. The blur it gives + the coating on this Swift just makes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 3440x1440 monitors do look amazing though, especially whenever Acer releases the 34" finally. If it has a high refresh rate around 120 Hz I don't think my Single Titan will bode so well.


You can use DSR on a titan? that's odd, it's supposed to be for maxwell cards only, although that may explain why it looks so weird to you. And i was referring to the original GTX TITAN not the black, which is quite an improvement. A single original titan just won't push well on a 144hz 1440p monitor, i'm honestly surprised you seem to get decent fps on yours, which titan version do you have? Even with a 980 you typically only get ~70-75fps in averagely demanding games and in games like crysis 3 etc.. it's even lower.

It's kind of funny though reading the above post saying people with money buy 980s when the titan/titan black are $1,000 cards. At this point though you might as well get a Titan x if it's not like $1,300 or something and stays in the ~$1k range like the previous titans.

And you're in luck about the ultra-wide. The Acer XR341CK 34" 21:9 Ultra-wide 3440x1440 one is going to be 144hz with G-Sync and non g-sync option as well. No proof on panel type but it's been heavily hinted that it's going to be an AH-VA panel which is pretty much equal to IPS; just the AU optronics version of ips. If i had the money i'd have waited to get this one or the 27" Acer XB270HU 144hz IPS one that's coming out but i couldn't resist getting the ROG swift for $600, i imagine the IPS one will cost like $800 minimum most likely.


----------



## Kimir

Dsr isn't maxwell only, they added it on Kepler a few driver release back.


----------



## TechSilver13

Can anyone point me in the right direction to get 1.35v core on my 980 Classified? I flashed many BIOS and still can not get past 1530 which is what I get on stock. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction to get 1.35v core on my 980 Classified? I flashed many BIOS and still can not get past 1530 which is what I get on stock. Any help would be appreciated.


Classy Tool , page 1.


----------



## TechSilver13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Classy Tool , page 1.


I guess my card is a serious dud because my core clock is crap. I have tried that tool and the voltage doesnt help at all so I assume it either isnt working (I am doing something wrong) or my card is junk. I am leaning toward junk because I have tried 5 different BIOS, I have created my own BIOS and tried EVGA PrecisionX with KBoost and without Kboost and I am still getting junk from the core. Any thoughts on what I could be doing wrong?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> I guess my card is a serious dud because my core clock is crap. I have tried that tool and the voltage doesnt help at all so I assume it either isnt working (I am doing something wrong) or my card is junk. I am leaning toward junk because I have tried 5 different BIOS, I have created my own BIOS and tried EVGA PrecisionX with KBoost and without Kboost and I am still getting junk from the core. Any thoughts on what I could be doing wrong?


Air or water? What are your temps like? More voltage won't help if you are running hot. 70C+ hot


----------



## TechSilver13

I am on Air. My temps at 1.21v are in the 50C to 60C range. If I use an aggressive fan curve my temps are below 80C at all times at 1.3v.


----------



## DarkIdeals

So have any of you guys managed to make the 980 kingpin look "good" with universal blocks on it? I'm so tired of not getting info from ek regarding the full cover block, they keep saying it's probably gonna be a hydro copper and evga when i call either says there won't be "any" block or that it's all in ek's hands whether it's made or not while ek says the opposite. I'm running low on money so i may not be able to afford universal blocks and full cover ones later if they're released, so i'm torn on what to do.

I have my caselabs sma8 case being made, and when it gets here i'd like to be able to actually run a water cooling setup, but it appears it'll be another 6 month wait for the kp block if there even IS one at all. And i'm wondering if it's even possible to make a decent looking acrylic tubing setup with EK uni blocks since you can't use a terminal/bridge and whatnot and the odd angles of the blocks etc..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> I am on Air. My temps at 1.21v are in the 50C to 60C range. If I use an aggressive fan curve my temps are below 80C at all times at 1.3v.


take a look at the graph in PX or AB. Is there any thermal, voltage, or power throttling (the "1"s and "0"s )


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> take a look at the graph in PX or AB. Is there any thermal, voltage, or power throttling (the "1"s and "0"s )


Mate I'm stuck at same speed, card just does not respond to voltage increase. I get 1525 at stock voltages 1.21 I think and and even with 1.39v it won't budge any higher, I have a DMM so I know card is getting the voltage. I've also tried many bios's without luck. Sell it on e-bay while there in short supply if your unhappy with it you should get 1k for it as technically there's nothing wrong with card.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Losers benching GTX 980s. I've moved on to GeForce 9500. It's clocked to 650/1600/1200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol you got a lot of time before gk110 is obsolete. Its not what the people with money use because they can afford 980's however the performance of the gk110 chipset is still enough to wow. Besides maxwell is boosted heavily by software.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The titan black maybe, but the original titan is even weaker than a regular GTX780, the whole idea behind the original titan was to produce a gimped gk110 with cores locked etc.. that will beat the 680 and therefore make people happy but be weak enough that they could release the 780 and 780 ti and still sell them to people who already bought a titan. I mean go look at benchmarks, even a gtx970 reference card is tied or slightly better than the titan in most benchmarks even at 1440p.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is, the original titan is only worth using for it's vram. A 780 ti beats it in every single way for less money. Hell, even used gtx titans on ebay go for $500-600+ nowadays. Now a titan black is a bit of a different story since it's actually a full unlocked gk110 with all ~2880 cuda cores etc.. essentially being a 6gb version of the 780 ti, but the original is more like a GTX 680 TI.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Hope the new card overclocks well! My RMA'd 780ti Kingpin from EVGA had a lower boost speed vs. my first one but I could clock it well over 1300 MHz on the core while the other had a tough time with it. I think it also had a slightly higher ASIC % as well.
> Why not both lol! Unless you can find an original Titan/Titan Black for cheap I can see how it isn't worth it. Most of them probably have under a year of warranty left if you bought them near launch. Otherwise the cards coming out this year or 900 series SLI of old will do well.
> 
> I have no issues with a single Titan and my Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just wish this card was a monster overclocker like some have. Honestly think my memory is the culprit. And for whatever reason I just can't use DSR. The blur it gives + the coating on this Swift just makes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 3440x1440 monitors do look amazing though, especially whenever Acer releases the 34" finally. If it has a high refresh rate around 120 Hz I don't think my Single Titan will bode so well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can use DSR on a titan? that's odd, it's supposed to be for maxwell cards only, although that may explain why it looks so weird to you. And i was referring to the original GTX TITAN not the black, which is quite an improvement. A single original titan just won't push well on a 144hz 1440p monitor, i'm honestly surprised you seem to get decent fps on yours, which titan version do you have? Even with a 980 you typically only get ~70-75fps in averagely demanding games and in games like crysis 3 etc.. it's even lower.
> 
> It's kind of funny though reading the above post saying people with money buy 980s when the titan/titan black are $1,000 cards. At this point though you might as well get a Titan x if it's not like $1,300 or something and stays in the ~$1k range like the previous titans.
> 
> And you're in luck about the ultra-wide. The Acer XR341CK 34" 21:9 Ultra-wide 3440x1440 one is going to be 144hz with G-Sync and non g-sync option as well. No proof on panel type but it's been heavily hinted that it's going to be an AH-VA panel which is pretty much equal to IPS; just the AU optronics version of ips. If i had the money i'd have waited to get this one or the 27" Acer XB270HU 144hz IPS one that's coming out but i couldn't resist getting the ROG swift for $600, i imagine the IPS one will cost like $800 minimum most likely.
Click to expand...

you are talking a about gaming which is not the real purpose of a tita. The purpose of the titan was to be able to be used by smalltime game developers and the like to power development and allow them to play their games as it would allow them to test. this is a obvious fact and affordable solution when compared to a tesla or the like. Gaming wise however the gk110 chipset would give the maxwell a run for the money and would even dominate if maxwell wasnt software boosted also note a5 4k res titans take the cake and will leadout but however i d3cided titans or titan x so eod thats what im getting.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> [/SPOILER]you are talking a about gaming which is not the real purpose of a tita. The purpose of the titan was to be able to be used by smalltime game developers and the like to power development and allow them to play their games as it would allow them to test. this is a obvious fact and affordable solution when compared to a tesla or the like. Gaming wise however the gk110 chipset would give the maxwell a run for the money and would even dominate if maxwell wasnt software boosted also note a5 4k res titans take the cake and will leadout but however i d3cided titans or titan x so eod thats what im getting.


No, all the titan has over regular gaming cards is extra double precision performance. It's not a real substitute for quadro style chips and the like. In fact the new TITAN X has all that taken away from it, it's a pure gaming gpu now. Nvidia got tired of losing quadro/tesla sales to gamers trying to get into rendering buying titans so it's been removed, but even on the regular titan it wasn't anything super impressive. Not to mention it has nothing to do with what we're talking about. I'm talking about gaming performance and the original TITAN (not the black) is nowhere near the performance you're saying. Go look at benchmarks, the regular TITAN falls slightly behind a reference GTX 970 in 1440p/1080p etc.. and only comes "slightly" ahead at 4k, not to mention the 780 TI beats out the regular TITAN even at 4k as well as the 290X by a small margin. The TITAN BLACK however, is full GK110 whereas the original TITAN was gimped; so you see a 5-10%+ increase in performance over the original, with it being equivalent to what a 6gb 780 ti would get in performance. I have no idea where you get the idea that regular titan is anywhere near high end maxwell, regardless of "software boosting", but it isn't true.

Take a look at the TITAN X though, now THAT is a true 4k chip. It's getting roughly 10-15% less than SLI reference 980's in quite a few games and benchmarks, which is quite astounding. It has ~200 more cuda cores than the TITAN BLACK and with each core being ~40% more efficient it performs the same that a keplar with over 4000 cores would; and that's not including the higher ROP, cache, clock speeds, 12gb vram etc.. that make it even more impressive. Considering like i mentioned before, that TITAN BLACK and even original TITAN's are still selling used for over $600 the TITAN X is where it's at for maximum performance, and you would be better off with a 980 rather than considering a $600 used TITAN original, even at 4k.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> [/SPOILER]you are talking a about gaming which is not the real purpose of a tita. The purpose of the titan was to be able to be used by smalltime game developers and the like to power development and allow them to play their games as it would allow them to test. this is a obvious fact and affordable solution when compared to a tesla or the like. Gaming wise however the gk110 chipset would give the maxwell a run for the money and would even dominate if maxwell wasnt software boosted also note a5 4k res titans take the cake and will leadout but however i d3cided titans or titan x so eod thats what im getting.
> 
> 
> 
> No, all the titan has over regular gaming cards is extra double precision performance. It's not a real substitute for quadro style chips and the like. In fact the new TITAN X has all that taken away from it, it's a pure gaming gpu now. Nvidia got tired of losing quadro/tesla sales to gamers trying to get into rendering buying titans so it's been removed, but even on the regular titan it wasn't anything super impressive. Not to mention it has nothing to do with what we're talking about. I'm talking about gaming performance and the original TITAN (not the black) is nowhere near the performance you're saying. Go look at benchmarks, the regular TITAN falls slightly behind a reference GTX 970 in 1440p/1080p etc.. and only comes "slightly" ahead at 4k, not to mention the 780 TI beats out the regular TITAN even at 4k as well as the 290X by a small margin. The TITAN BLACK however, is full GK110 whereas the original TITAN was gimped; so you see a 5-10%+ increase in performance over the original, with it being equivalent to what a 6gb 780 ti would get in performance. I have no idea where you get the idea that regular titan is anywhere near high end maxwell, regardless of "software boosting", but it isn't true.
> 
> Take a look at the TITAN X though, now THAT is a true 4k chip. It's getting roughly 10-15% less than SLI reference 980's in quite a few games and benchmarks, which is quite astounding. It has ~200 more cuda cores than the TITAN BLACK and with each core being ~40% more efficient it performs the same that a keplar with over 4000 cores would; and that's not including the higher ROP, cache, clock speeds, 12gb vram etc.. that make it even more impressive. Considering like i mentioned before, that TITAN BLACK and even original TITAN's are still selling used for over $600 the TITAN X is where it's at for maximum performance, and you would be better off with a 980 rather than considering a $600 used TITAN original, even at 4k.
Click to expand...

lol it was what i was talking aboUt. I said i was buying x2 titans or the titan x and you jumped in wasting breath like you could change my mind even though i am grabbing it for the full fp64 and such i may go titan x if the price is right but however i was grabbing it for the all around benefits +gaming and that which younsay is irrelevant and fully relevant. Nonethelesss i mentioned 4k and titans and you assumed we had a convo.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> I am on Air. My temps at 1.21v are in the 50C to 60C range. If I use an aggressive fan curve my temps are below 80C at all times at 1.3v.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Mate I'm stuck at same speed, card just does not respond to voltage increase. I get 1525 at stock voltages 1.21 I think and and even with 1.39v it won't budge any higher, I have a DMM so I know card is getting the voltage. I've also tried many bios's without luck. Sell it on e-bay while there in short supply if your unhappy with it you should get 1k for it as technically there's nothing wrong with card.


Had some of same issues. There is a serious PX/ driver bug. As soon as you crash( lose clock speed/ momentary black screen or lock) you have to uninstall, sweep registry, and reinstall PX at minimum.
Once I realized this with some help from others, I have had a major turn in results.
My advice is take 20 min or so and go back a few weeks in thread and get some info. As JPM said, these do not get out of bed until you put 1.4v+ to them.
Just make sure you have temps under control and don't scorch the card. You also need to clock mem with core and bump pexv up to 1.119-1.149v when pushing past 1600.
Cards are perfectly capable once you learn and address the nuances!


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction to get 1.35v core on my 980 Classified? I flashed many BIOS and still can not get past 1530 which is what I get on stock. Any help would be appreciated.


which version of the tool are you using. I just recently added the one that was updated for the 980. Is it possible you are using an older version. Without a multimeter it's kinda easy to see if the voltage is applying. Open precision x and keep a eye on the temps. raise voltage to 1.35v and you should see an immediate spike in temps. Plus your power usage percentage will go up while benching.


----------



## strong island 1

Updated for 980 Classy -

Classified_v2.0.5.0.zip 845k .zip file


Updated for 980 kpe -

Classified_v2.1.0.zip 851k .zip file


I would imagine 2.1 will work for 980 classy also but not sure.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol it was what i was talking aboUt. I said i was buying x2 titans or the titan x and you jumped in wasting breath like you could change my mind even though i am grabbing it for the full fp64 and such i may go titan x if the price is right but however i was grabbing it for the all around benefits +gaming and that which younsay is irrelevant and fully relevant. Nonethelesss i mentioned 4k and titans and you assumed we had a convo.


Wow...lmao...just wow.

I don't give a rats rear what card you buy, if you want to waste money on obsolete gimped keplar then be my guest, I wasn't even talking about your decision to buy anything. But no matter how much you WANT it to be true, the "marginally" better fp64 performance of the TITAN does NOT make it a workstation card. In fact it IS a gaming card, designed and made for gaming, period. The only reason it even has the higher fp64 performance was that the original card blueprints were for it to be a budget quadro but were changed. But if you plan to do any kind of real rendering on a regular TITAN then you're in for a disappointment. It takes much more than double precision to do professional graphic work. You're the one who thinks we had a "convo", all i did was state my opinion that the original TITAN is obsolete, backed up by facts, and you decide to "jump in" and make up stories to deny it. No offense, but it's not true, the TITAN is obsolete, the 780 matches the TITAN in gaming for 1/3rd the cost, and the TITAN BLACK stomps the original for the same price so there's just no place for it anymore. And with the TITAN X it's even more true.

EDIT: sorry if i'm sounding rude, i'm not intending to but what i'm saying is still true though.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Wow. I guess it really is driver issues. After reinstalling precision and 347.52, 1621/8800 was no issue on kpex2. So, every time the driver crashes you have do a sweep and fresh install. Still weird. But better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and better..
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Had some of same issues. There is a serious PX/ driver bug. As soon as you crash( lose clock speed/ momentary black screen or lock) you have to uninstall, sweep registry, and reinstall PX at minimum.
> Once I realized this with some help from others, I have had a major turn in results.
> My advice is take 20 min or so and go back a few weeks in thread and get some info. As JPM said, these do not get out of bed until you put 1.4v+ to them.
> Just make sure you have temps under control and don't scorch the card. You also need to clock mem with core and bump pexv up to 1.119-1.149v when pushing past 1600.
> Cards are perfectly capable once you learn and address the nuances!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks HotRod, I've found the posts a few days back and will give do as advised. All I was getting in the end was driver crashes, I actually Rmd my card as was fed up with the constant problems however they tested it and found nothing wrong with it so it might be a bios/driver issue, I have an Asics of 74% on my KPE so was hoping for at least between 1550-1575 on air with moderate voltage <1.4. I'll report back once I've tried cleaining drivers and re-installing PX.
> 
> thanks again.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> *So have any of you guys managed to make the 980 kingpin look "good" with universal blocks on it*? I'm so tired of not getting info from ek regarding the full cover block, they keep saying it's probably gonna be a hydro copper and evga when i call either says there won't be "any" block or that it's all in ek's hands whether it's made or not while ek says the opposite. I'm running low on money so i may not be able to afford universal blocks and full cover ones later if they're released, so i'm torn on what to do.
> 
> I have my caselabs sma8 case being made, and when it gets here i'd like to be able to actually run a water cooling setup, but it appears it'll be another 6 month wait for the kp block if there even IS one at all. And i'm wondering if it's even possible to make a decent looking acrylic tubing setup with EK uni blocks since you can't use a terminal/bridge and whatnot and the odd angles of the blocks etc..


do mean "look pretty"?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Thanks HotRod, I've found the posts a few days back and will give do as advised. All I was getting in the end was driver crashes, I actually Rmd my card as was fed up with the constant problems however they tested it and found nothing wrong with it so it might be a bios/driver issue, I have an Asics of 74% on my KPE so was hoping for at least between 1550-1575 on air with moderate voltage <1.4. I'll report back once I've tried cleaining drivers and re-installing PX.
> 
> thanks again.


no, as hotrod "divined" just reinstall Px (until we get this sorted out).


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> do mean "look pretty"?


Yeah lol

I don't know if i can afford uni blocks for the two KP cards i have and then pay for the full covers when they're out since i've already spent over $4,000 on this rig already and i'm low on money left. so i don't want to buy them if it will look bad with acrylic tubing setups.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no, as hotrod "divined" just reinstall Px (until we get this sorted out).


Thanks, I can recall at some point re-installing PX but can't recall now if it helped or not. Going to give this card one more go with the new 347.88 drivers just released and if it's problematic it's going on e-bay while stocks are low and picking up a couple of 970's.

Out of the box with 1.17v on DMM she's pulls 1525Mhz but just don't scale at all from there if you give it voltage. Even after flicking power switches on rear to 1.34v it goes no where, anything above this well on air it's hard to keep cool.


----------



## DandyConeJellos

I know this is probably random. But if I can pick up a 780 TI KPE for $450, would it be worth getting over a 980?


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DandyConeJellos*
> 
> I know this is probably random. But if I can pick up a 780 TI KPE for $450, would it be worth getting over a 980?


Hmm, well it depends. Is the 780 TI kingpin used or new? Are you wanting the best overall gaming performance? or something else?

If you just want the most powerful card for fps in gaming etc.. then the 980 is definitely a better choice. For raw power-wise, the 780 TI kingpin is about equal to a reference GTX 980, but is still ~5fps lower than average non reference 980s like the EVGA FTW, Gigabyte G1 etc..

It also depends on how much you can afford in a card. If you want a great benchmarking card and can afford it the 980 Classified or 980 Kingpin are definitely a better choice, but for pure gaming power you could get two used superclocked 980s for like $900-1000 for SLI or a single one even new for around $530.

I personally have two 980 Kingpins, and i'm not much of a benchmarker, i mostly do gaming (although i'm getting into benchmarking a bit) I would've been better off performance wise getting two EVGA Superclocked or something for ~$1000 and buying waterblocks for them and it would've still cost less than two 980 kingpins ($1,600) without the blocks. But one nice thing about this is that i have the best 980 out there so i'll get ~3-4fps more than most other 980s get which helps in games that don't support SLI. Although i'm kind of debating whether i would've been better off getting the new TITAN X that came out since it's apparently going to be a long wait for the EK waterblock for the 980 kingpin if there will even BE one at all.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol it was what i was talking aboUt. I said i was buying x2 titans or the titan x and you jumped in wasting breath like you could change my mind even though i am grabbing it for the full fp64 and such i may go titan x if the price is right but however i was grabbing it for the all around benefits +gaming and that which younsay is irrelevant and fully relevant. Nonethelesss i mentioned 4k and titans and you assumed we had a convo.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...lmao...just wow.
> 
> I don't give a rats rear what card you buy, if you want to waste money on obsolete gimped keplar then be my guest, I wasn't even talking about your decision to buy anything. But no matter how much you WANT it to be true, the "marginally" better fp64 performance of the TITAN does NOT make it a workstation card. In fact it IS a gaming card, designed and made for gaming, period. The only reason it even has the higher fp64 performance was that the original card blueprints were for it to be a budget quadro but were changed. But if you plan to do any kind of real rendering on a regular TITAN then you're in for a disappointment. It takes much more than double precision to do professional graphic work. You're the one who thinks we had a "convo", all i did was state my opinion that the original TITAN is obsolete, backed up by facts, and you decide to "jump in" and make up stories to deny it. No offense, but it's not true, the TITAN is obsolete, the 780 matches the TITAN in gaming for 1/3rd the cost, and the TITAN BLACK stomps the original for the same price so there's just no place for it anymore. And with the TITAN X it's even more true.
> 
> EDIT: sorry if i'm sounding rude, i'm not intending to but what i'm saying is still true though.
Click to expand...

lol your not getting it its a hybrid card. This means its agaming card with a few perks this is what i need And
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Honestly titans are obsolete at this point. yeah the 6gb vram is nice and all, but i'd rather do high refresh 1440p like the ROG swift or that new Acer IPS 1440p (and both having g sync is a plus too) or one of those ultra wide curved 3440x1440p monitors. I'm honestly thinking of possibly getting a 2nd ROG swift and doing dual monitor portrait mode for 2880 x 2560 resolution which would give screen space equal to 4k without the ridiculous scaling issues. Honestly using a high quality 1440p/1600p semi-glossy 8 bit + FRC AH-VA type display with two 980s with DSR gives nearly identical image quality to 4K and if you have a game that doesn't support 4k you can always turn off DSR and keep good framerate, whereas with 4K you either suffer with poor framerate, use non native fuzzy resolution, or lower settings lessening the advantage in image quality 4k has.


this in response to what we were saying says you care about something as we were discussing 4k however my point is this. If both. Ards are nabbed for $560 or near that for each with waterblocks then thats the buy as the titan black will still run you 700 and so sli titans or titan x are the only real decisions


----------



## Jpmboy

Ek is already selling TitanX waterblocks. The thing with the 980 KP is the intended audience - limited and mainly benchers - that usually don't need a FC waterblock. Uni blocks work really well on the 980 KP. Just go that route and get creative with plumbing.


----------



## Kimir

sigh, wanted to go with the uni block Hwbot edition, thought it would look nice with the chrome looking plate, but the hwbot edition is gone.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> sigh, wanted to go with the uni block Hwbot edition, though it would look nice with the chrome looking plate, but the hwbot edition is gone.


im sure you can do some digging and find one either used or at an obscure store


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> im sure you can do some digging and find one either used or at an obscure store


Knowing that I have trust issues, obscure store(s) are out of the question, didn't found used one on the forum I go to.
Frozencpu has 2 in stock, but add $40 of shipping to France is killing me, I'd rather get the basic acetal one and give up on the look...


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> sigh, wanted to go with the uni block Hwbot edition, thought it would look nice with the chrome looking plate, but the hwbot edition is gone.


I should have a BNIB one for sale in the coming weeks as I won one in a Hwbot Comp. Now if only they would distribute the prices.

Prolly the shipping from US to France will kill the deal though.


----------



## Nihaan

Guys i was wondering whats games has built-in benchmarks. I know that shadow of mordor tomb raider thief and metro series has built-in benchmarks. Do you know any other ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Knowing that I have trust issues, obscure store(s) are out of the question, didn't found used one on the forum I go to.
> Frozencpu has 2 in stock, but add $40 of shipping to France is killing me, I'd rather get the basic acetal one and give up on the look...


Does Frozen CPU have anything in-stock after the Founder blow-up?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I should have a BNIB one for sale in the coming weeks as I won one in a Hwbot Comp. Now if only they would distribute the prices.
> 
> Prolly the shipping from US to France will kill the deal though.


Well, let me know the shipping rate could be (if you can get an approximative quote).








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Does Frozen CPU have anything in-stock after the Founder blow-up?


I don't know, just was one of the google search result that shows it in stock. I'm not really interested in buying something made in the UE in an US shop. That's alot of travel and extra cost for nothing. A used one, I wouldn't mind as long as it is in pristine condition.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well, let me know the shipping rate could be (if you can get an approximative quote).


It might be tough since I don't have it physically in hand yet (Damn you Massman







) but I will be going to the post office tomorrow to mail some stuff. I will try if I can get an approximate quote.

Will shoot you a PM if I have any success.


----------



## Kimir

If you ask for a quote for a package of 1 Kg for Paris that should be close enough.


----------



## rt123

Noted..
Although isn't 1KG too much.?


----------



## Kimir

It is for sure, but for international shipping, in my experience, 1Kg and lower is most of the time the same price.
Or perhaps it was because of the contract my working place has, but when I send my OCZ vector in warranty to Netherland, 200 grams to 1Kg was the same.


----------



## rt123

Alright.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> So have any of you guys managed to make the 980 kingpin look "good" with universal blocks on it? I'm so tired of not getting info from ek regarding the full cover block, they keep saying it's probably gonna be a hydro copper and evga when i call either says there won't be "any" block or that it's all in ek's hands whether it's made or not while ek says the opposite. I'm running low on money so i may not be able to afford universal blocks and full cover ones later if they're released, so i'm torn on what to do.
> 
> I have my caselabs sma8 case being made, and when it gets here i'd like to be able to actually run a water cooling setup, but it appears it'll be another 6 month wait for the kp block if there even IS one at all. And i'm wondering if it's even possible to make a decent looking acrylic tubing setup with EK uni blocks since you can't use a terminal/bridge and whatnot and the odd angles of the blocks etc..


Consider a kraken g10?






Guy here fit it onto a 780ti classy. I would prefer blocks as well but this is also a solid option.


----------



## AndreTM

I ordered a XSPC Raystorm GPU Universal block, should it fit well on my 980 KPE?


----------



## nycgtr

Im going to just go the kraken route if blocks aren't out in a month or two.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Im going to just go the kraken route if blocks aren't out in a month or two.


looks pretty good. Is there any temperature test data for the kraken on a kingpin?


----------



## nycgtr

Guy over at hardforum

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1821011

Kept his 780ti under 50c on load. So I would expect 40s on a 980.


----------



## hotrod717

Honestly can't beat the Alphacool HF14 Universal for temps. This is what I've used on several cards and very comparable if not a degree or 2 better than full-cover on core temps. $35usd. I think it looks pretty good and is very easy to install on any card. 6970, 580, 290x, and now 980KPE.

Anyone try the new 347.88 driver yet?


----------



## nycgtr

Are you just mount a fan to blow on the ram plates? I wouldn't mind using an universal, but I would like a somewhat nicer of getting airflow onto the ram plates. I have the magentic fan mounts but I am not sure that would be enough airflow. You can see it in the picture I attached.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol your not getting it its a hybrid card. This means its agaming card with a few perks this is what i need And
> this in response to what we were saying says you care about something as we were discussing 4k however my point is this. If both. Ards are nabbed for $560 or near that for each with waterblocks then thats the buy as the titan black will still run you 700 and so sli titans or titan x are the only real decisions


No, i don't care. And you're the most arrogant person i've ever met if you think you know what someone else believes. I stated my opinion, that's it. And you're the one who doesn't get it, the titan is NOT a hybrid card; it's a gaming card with a tiny bit of extra double precision, that's it. Not nearly enough for any kind of professional work. And you're damn lucky if you can find a titan with waterblock for anywhere near $560 even used. Typically their only $50-100 less than titan black and therefore not worth it at all. If you think it's worth it though then go buy one, but any logical person would realize it isn't, when you get quite a bit better performance in a titan black for virtually the same price, or far better gaming performance while losing that tiny bit of fp64 for even less money, and then getting HUGE increase in performance with the TITAN X.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol your not getting it its a hybrid card. This means its agaming card with a few perks this is what i need And
> this in response to what we were saying says you care about something as we were discussing 4k however my point is this. If both. Ards are nabbed for $560 or near that for each with waterblocks then thats the buy as the titan black will still run you 700 and so sli titans or titan x are the only real decisions
> 
> 
> 
> No, i don't care. And you're the most arrogant person i've ever met if you think you know what someone else believes. I stated my opinion, that's it. And you're the one who doesn't get it, the titan is NOT a hybrid card; it's a gaming card with a tiny bit of extra double precision, that's it. Not nearly enough for any kind of professional work. And you're damn lucky if you can find a titan with waterblock for anywhere near $560 even used. Typically their only $50-100 less than titan black and therefore not worth it at all. If you think it's worth it though then go buy one, but any logical person would realize it isn't, when you get quite a bit better performance in a titan black for virtually the same price, or far better gaming performance while losing that tiny bit of fp64 for even less money, and then getting HUGE increase in performance with the TITAN X.
Click to expand...

lol i will show you the next 10 ebay auctions with titans selling between 550 and 650 lol. You are madly deluded. The titan black auctions off between 800 and 900 and if you will get that you might as well get the titan x and lol you are almost right not arrogant buTcocky. I have that tendancy every nowand then but again the titan blaxk is not worth it when the titan x retails for 100 more plus tax. If i only had 500 to putdown the titan is the best bang especially since you could sell it for nearly what you paid.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Consider a kraken g10?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy here fit it onto a 780ti classy. I would prefer blocks as well but this is also a solid option.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> I ordered a XSPC Raystorm GPU Universal block, should it fit well on my 980 KPE?


Eh, i'm doing custom water cooling loop for my whole system, using a Swiftech MCP655 pump, an EK Supremacy EVO on my I7 4820K, and i have an XSPC EX 480 rad, a Black Ice GTX360 rad, and an EK XTC 420 rad all ready to put in my Caselabs SMA8 once it's shipped to me so using all in one corsair H80s or something would be stupid when i have a full custom loop ready. So my only options are universal blocks or to wait for full cover since i probably wouldn't be able to afford full cover later if i buy uni blocks now.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i will show you the next 10 ebay auctions with titans selling between 550 and 650 lol. You are madly deluded. The titan black auctions off between 800 and 900 and if you will get that you might as well get the titan x and lol you are almost right not arrogant buTcocky. I have that tendancy every nowand then but again the titan blaxk is not worth it when the titan x retails for 100 more plus tax. If i only had 500 to putdown the titan is the best bang especially since you could sell it for nearly what you paid.


Yeah whatever, you're obviously inept, i'm done talking to you. As i said, i don't give a damn what you buy. i stated my opinion backed by fact and you continue to rant on about the perks of an obsolete worthless card. Just because there aren't many auctions on ebay for titan blacks at that price NOW doesn't mean there aren't places to buy them. Just a month ago i saw over a dozen auctions for about $600 for titan blacks, i even saw one with waterblock for $700, while the titans were all about the same price. Hell you can get titan z's for ~$800 if you know where to look and have a little luck with auctions available at the time. And for $500 a 980 is a far better option, since that negligable double precision performance is no use to anyone really and the fact that it's far better in every other category is much more important. A titan x is still the best choice overall though if you can afford one, it's actually beating SLI regular titans in most tests and even besting SLI titan blacks sometimes too.

Oh, and here's titan blacks for $650 with an ACX cooler as well, and another for $680

http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-GTXTITANBLACK-6GD5-Graphics-Cards/dp/B00IGH2D4K/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1426818494&sr=8-5&keywords=gtx+titan+black

EDIT: And here's a titan z going for $760 currently

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nvidia-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-Z-12GB-GDDR5-PCIe-3-0-GPU-Graphics-Card-/321698691325?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae6bc78fd


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i will show you the next 10 ebay auctions with titans selling between 550 and 650 lol. You are madly deluded. The titan black auctions off between 800 and 900 and if you will get that you might as well get the titan x and lol you are almost right not arrogant buTcocky. I have that tendancy every nowand then but again the titan blaxk is not worth it when the titan x retails for 100 more plus tax. If i only had 500 to putdown the titan is the best bang especially since you could sell it for nearly what you paid.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah whatever, you're obviously an idiot, i'm done talking to you. As i said, i don't give a damn what you buy. i stated my opinion backed by fact and you continue to rant on about the perks of an obsolete worthless card. Just because there aren't many auctions on ebay for titan blacks at that price NOW doesn't mean there aren't places to buy them. Just a month ago i saw over a dozen auctions for about $600 for titan blacks, i even saw one with waterblock for $700, while the titans were all about the same price. Hell you can get titan z's for $800 if you know where to look and have a little luck with auctions available at the time. And for $500 a 980 is a far better option, since that negligable double precision performance is no use to anyone really and the fact that it's far better in every other category is much more important. A titan x is still the best choice overall though if you can afford one, it's actually beating SLI regular titans in most tests and even besting SLI titan blacks sometimes too.
Click to expand...

link the titan z's already lol i wouldnt be continuingthis if you were linking this stuffs Lol. I would gladly pay 800 to 1000 i want the titN x as alreadystated but dont think i can pull more than 950 which the titan x has tax aswell i think not sure but eh dont think i can afford the titan x sadly.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Eh, i'm doing custom water cooling loop for my whole system, using a Swiftech MCP655 pump, an EK Supremacy EVO on my I7 4820K, and i have an XSPC EX 480 rad, a Black Ice GTX360 rad, and an EK XTC 420 rad all ready to put in my Caselabs SMA8 once it's shipped to me so using all in one corsair H80s or something would be stupid when i have a full custom loop ready. So my only options are universal blocks or to wait for full cover since i probably wouldn't be able to afford full cover later if i buy uni blocks now.


I have all the pieces for a custom loop as well. My d5 had died and after replacing it, I just never reassembled the loop. Hopefully the blocks will come soon. As nice as the stock cooler looks, them cards need to be on water.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Put a gpu/case fan behind it with a decent cfm. Works good.









Try to adjust cabling to optimize air flow as well. Upgrade the exhaust fan in the back to higher cfms.

Removing an expansion plate or 2 helps air flow as well. Use filters whenever possible.

A few simple adjustments and it should keep things much cooler.

FF


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> link the titan z's already lol i wouldnt be continuingthis if you were linking this stuffs Lol. I would gladly pay 800 to 1000 i want the titN x as alreadystated but dont think i can pull more than 950 which the titan x has tax aswell i think not sure but eh dont think i can afford the titan x sadly.


read my updated post. has all the links. two titan blacks for ~$800 and a titan z for $760 currently (although there's a day or two left on the auction)

And you wouldn't need to pay tax on the titan x as long as you don't live in the same state as the place selling it (nvidia or newegg) assuming you are in the us of course.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I have all the pieces for a custom loop as well. My d5 had died and after replacing it, I just never reassembled the loop. Hopefully the blocks will come soon. As nice as the stock cooler looks, them cards need to be on water.


Yeah i know, i love the look of the cooler but these cards NEED to have H20 on 'em.

I'm almost regretting getting them, i probably would've gone for titan x's in SLI if i knew they were gonna be out this soon. I thought they were several months away from release. But at the same time i love the look and concept of the kingpin, i think the cooler and pcb and everything look FAR better than the titan x, so i'm stuck between performance, and style/better overclocking lol.

That's also why i don't want to use a kraken, i hate the look of it. And with me using a 480 rad, a 360 rad, and a 420 rad i don't have much space to be sticking like H100i's everywhere to cool the GPU's, plus i don't have the money to buy them after spending about $4,000 on this rig so far.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Yeah i know, i love the look of the cooler but these cards NEED to have H20 on 'em.
> 
> I'm almost regretting getting them, i probably would've gone for titan x's in SLI if i knew they were gonna be out this soon. I thought they were several months away from release. But at the same time i love the look and concept of the kingpin, i think the cooler and pcb and everything look FAR better than the titan x, so i'm stuck between performance, and style/better overclocking lol.
> 
> That's also why i don't want to use a kraken, i hate the look of it. And with me using a 480 rad, a 360 rad, and a 420 rad i don't have much space to be sticking like H100i's everywhere to cool the GPU's, plus i don't have the money to buy them after spending about $4,000 on this rig so far.


Yea the kraken look isn't too appealing. I am switching to the 980 kpe from 970 sli. I was gonna go the titan x route, but I highly doubt I would of picked up a second for sli. I would of rather just gone with two of the 1080ti classy or 980ti classy whatever they are gonna call it cut down. I got the kpes on a really good deal, more than what a titan x would of cost me but not that much more. My other concern is the noise those coolers on air are gonna make in sli even with spacing. So blocks, kraken, something is going to be needed for performance and noise. Shame the looks go down the tube unless we can get a full block.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> link the titan z's already lol i wouldnt be continuingthis if you were linking this stuffs Lol. I would gladly pay 800 to 1000 i want the titN x as alreadystated but dont think i can pull more than 950 which the titan x has tax aswell i think not sure but eh dont think i can afford the titan x sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> read my updated post. has all the links. two titan blacks for ~$800 and a titan z for $760 currently (although there's a day or two left on the auction)
> 
> And you wouldn't need to pay tax on the titan x as long as you don't live in the same state as the place selling it (nvidia or newegg) assuming you are in the us of course.
Click to expand...

thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i will show you the next 10 ebay auctions with titans selling between 550 and 650 lol. You are madly deluded. The titan black auctions off between 800 and 900 and if you will get that you might as well get the titan x and lol you are almost right not arrogant buTcocky. I have that tendancy every nowand then but again the titan blaxk is not worth it when the titan x retails for 100 more plus tax. If i only had 500 to putdown the titan is the best bang especially since you could sell it for nearly what you paid.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah whatever, you're obviously inept, i'm done talking to you. As i said, i don't give a damn what you buy. i stated my opinion backed by fact and you continue to rant on about the perks of an obsolete worthless card. Just because there aren't many auctions on ebay for titan blacks at that price NOW doesn't mean there aren't places to buy them. Just a month ago i saw over a dozen auctions for about $600 for titan blacks, i even saw one with waterblock for $700, while the titans were all about the same price. Hell you can get titan z's for ~$800 if you know where to look and have a little luck with auctions available at the time. And for $500 a 980 is a far better option, since that negligable double precision performance is no use to anyone really and the fact that it's far better in every other category is much more important. A titan x is still the best choice overall though if you can afford one, it's actually beating SLI regular titans in most tests and even besting SLI titan blacks sometimes too.
> 
> Oh, and here's titan blacks for $650 with an ACX cooler as well, and another for $680
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-GTXTITANBLACK-6GD5-Graphics-Cards/dp/B00IGH2D4K/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1426818494&sr=8-5&keywords=gtx+titan+black
> 
> EDIT: And here's a titan z going for $760 currently
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nvidia-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-Z-12GB-GDDR5-PCIe-3-07-GPU-Graphics-Card-/321698691325?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae6bc78fd
Click to expand...

that titan black is 680. BEst deal i have seen now to sell the kpe


----------



## Orthello

Going to be interesting to see what 980s are going to be worth when the 390x lands .. two month window i guess to sell my 980s off before a possible price drop comes up.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Going to be interesting to see what 980s are going to be worth when the 390x lands .. two month window i guess to sell my 980s off before a possible price drop comes up.


yeah there's a significant price gap (price to perf) between 980 an 970, I'm guessing 980 will fill that void...390x 'might' be priced ~$100 higher than the current 980 pricing. That's just me speculating.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Yeah i know, i love the look of the cooler but these cards NEED to have H20 on 'em.
> 
> I'm almost regretting getting them, i probably would've gone for titan x's in SLI if i knew they were gonna be out this soon. I thought they were several months away from release. But at the same time i love the look and concept of the kingpin, i think the cooler and pcb and everything look FAR better than the titan x, so i'm stuck between performance, and style/better overclocking lol.
> 
> That's also why i don't want to use a kraken, i hate the look of it. And with me using a 480 rad, a 360 rad, and a 420 rad i don't have much space to be sticking like H100i's everywhere to cool the GPU's, plus i don't have the money to buy them after spending about $4,000 on this rig so far.


A single Titan-X is only 70% the performance of sli 970s.... probably 50% of sli kingpins. You need to get your rig running.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Going to be interesting to see what 980s are going to be worth when the 390x lands .. two month window i guess to sell my 980s off before a possible price drop comes up.


I'll be using tri-sli 980 strix for a long time. waterblocked, EK backplates... going in my day driver "the big picture"

Water cooled kingpins in SLI - I know you guyys are better plumbers than I am.








core temps always <45C VRM temps always <40C with only fans blowing on the cold plates.


----------



## gdubc

I think I'm going 4 way with these babies....


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I think I'm going 4 way with these babies....


Edit: just seen they might include half life 3!!!!! I'll make sure to give away my extra copies here in the forum.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I think I'm going 4 way with these babies....


it's a reference PCB.. just wait for the bios to get out and flash a less expensive reference card.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's a reference PCB.. just wait for the bios to get out and flash a less expensive reference card.


That page is a troll. BFG have been defunct since 2010, and there won't be a 24GB version of this card. Not to mention Half-Life 3.... AND April first release date.


----------



## VSG

Lol it's an April Fools prank in advance


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Are you just mount a fan to blow on the ram plates? I wouldn't mind using an universal, but I would like a somewhat nicer of getting airflow onto the ram plates. I have the magentic fan mounts but I am not sure that would be enough airflow. You can see it in the picture I attached.


in your case, some bottom mounted fans would be a good idea if using a universal Gpu block. If you have some airflow directly on cooling plates and a universal, end result will be very comparable to full cover. In fact, core temps may see an improvement over full cover.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Just finished attaching my uni block. Looks like the exact same as urs jpm.

Are those quick connects in the blocks? It seemed a bit too tight for me but I like the angled threaded end on the block.

Just leak testing .

I'm torn between another kpe or a titan x. I figure when the new amds come out there may be a few available either way. Maybe i'll try both if it works

out.









They must be awesome in sli bud !!!









FF


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A single Titan-X is only 70% the performance of sli 970s.... probably 50% of sli kingpins. You need to get your rig running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be using tri-sli 980 strix for a long time. waterblocked, EK backplates... going in my day driver "the big picture"


I got a titan to compare to, so I will let you know soon hehehehehehehehe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> in your case, some bottom mounted fans would be a good idea if using a universal Gpu block. If you have some airflow directly on cooling plates and a universal, end result will be very comparable to full cover. In fact, core temps may see an improvement over full cover.


I can def put a fan at the bottom no problems using the same magnetic fan clip. However, getting another set of it might be difficult since only place I was able to find them was frozencpu. I really would prefer the fc block look if it's an option. I will have 2 in sli so getting air flow to the other is still a concern.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's a reference PCB.. just wait for the bios to get out and flash a less expensive reference card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> That page is a troll. BFG have been defunct since 2010, and there won't be a 24GB version of this card. Not to mention Half-Life 3.... AND April first release date.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Lol it's an April Fools prank in advance


Lol. I thought the Half Life comment post would've tipped everyone. It is a pretty funny ad. Forged in some special volcano, lol!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Lol. I thought the Half Life comment post would've tipped everyone. It is a pretty funny ad. Forged in some special volcano, lol!


that's what I get for skim-reading!









I was hopeful tho.. HL2 was a great pass-time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I got a titan to compare to, so I will let you know soon hehehehehehehehe
> I can def put a fan at the bottom no problems using the same magnetic fan clip. However, getting another set of it might be difficult since only place I was able to find them was frozencpu. I really would prefer the fc block look if it's an option. I will have 2 in sli so getting air flow to the other is still a concern.


lol - I already got the comparo... but very interested in what you find... tomorrow.









btw... stock air cooler, stock voltage:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4362377
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu

pretty funny - the LN2 guys will double that score.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Yea the kraken look isn't too appealing. I am switching to the 980 kpe from 970 sli. I was gonna go the titan x route, but I highly doubt I would of picked up a second for sli. I would of rather just gone with two of the 1080ti classy or 980ti classy whatever they are gonna call it cut down. I got the kpes on a really good deal, more than what a titan x would of cost me but not that much more. My other concern is the noise those coolers on air are gonna make in sli even with spacing. So blocks, kraken, something is going to be needed for performance and noise. Shame the looks go down the tube unless we can get a full block.


Coolers? you mean the stock kingpin acx 2.0+? or the kraken with an AIO liquid?

I can tell you the stock kingpin air coolers are quite quiet below 65%ish. I have my NZXT Source 210 little mid tower case rigged up for ghetto water cooling that i'm going to use, with a 480 rad hanging over the back edge with only two fans attached inside the top of the case, then i put two more on top of the rad outside of the case for push/pull, and i have an exhaust fan and one more fan sitting directly on my kingpins to cool the vrm a bit more. The four on the top of case/rad and the exhaust are corsair SP120 PWM Quiet Edition 1450rpm and the one on the gpu's is a Noctua Industrial black NF-F12 2000rpm but it's plugged into my PWM 8 way splitter (phobya one, $15) and it auto ramps down to match the 1450 of the SP120's. So with 6 fans each at ~1500rpm it's so quiet my humidifier drowns it out easily. My father (who admittedly has some hearing problems) couldn't even hear me turn it on even in dead silence in the house. Although he was able to hear it when i had two generic NZXT 120mm fans that came with my case and the single Noctua even with only one of the kingpin cards running, so 2 x NZXT fan + 1 noctua + 1 gpu was nearly twice the volume of me running BOTH gpu's + 5 SP120 QE corsairs + 1 PWM controlled Noctua. That tells you how little the gpu fan volume is compared to the NZXT fans.

I wouldn't know about the kraken though, but i assume all you would hear is the pump noise from the H80 or whatever you put on them.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Just finished attaching my uni block. Looks like the exact same as urs jpm.
> 
> Are those quick connects in the blocks? It seemed a bit too tight for me but I like the angled threaded end on the block.
> 
> Just leak testing .
> 
> I'm torn between another kpe or a titan x. I figure when the new amds come out there may be a few available either way. Maybe i'll try both if it works
> 
> out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They must be awesome in sli bud !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF


Can you take some pics of your uniblock on the kingpin? I'm considering getting some EK uni's for mine but i'm worried if it'll look decent with acrylic tubing so i'm trying to find as many pics of uniblocks on kingpins as i can.

I'm in the same dilemma too, except i already bought a 2nd kingpin, considered going with SLI titan x's, but i'm going to stick with the kingpins since they're more than enough for my 144hz 1440p G-Sync monitor (ROG Swift) which also rules out AMD of course (g-sync i mean)


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that titan black is 680. BEst deal i have seen now to sell the kpe


Cool, no problem So you bought it then? And again, sorry for being rude, i was having a crappy day and didn't feel like debating on the internet.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Yeah lol
> 
> I don't know if i can afford uni blocks for the two KP cards i have and then pay for the full covers when they're out since i've already spent over $4,000 on this rig already and i'm low on money left. so i don't want to buy them if it will look bad with acrylic tubing setups.












ummmmmmmmmmmmmm bend some tubes then.









SS


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A single Titan-X is only 70% the performance of sli 970s.... probably 50% of sli kingpins. You need to get your rig running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be using tri-sli 980 strix for a long time. waterblocked, EK backplates... going in my day driver "the big picture"
> 
> Water cooled kingpins in SLI - I know you guyys are better plumbers than I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core temps always <45C VRM temps always <40C with only fans blowing on the cold plates.


I meant SLI Titan X's though, not one. Of course it'd cost me $400 more for hte titan x's themselves + the money for the waterblocks though. And that was just too much honestly, i was hitting my budget limit after spending $4k on this rig. I bought myself a PS4 used and bloodborne since i'm a huge fromsoft game fan. Then when i'm bored of that i'll sell the PS4 and by that time the full cover blocks for the kingpin should be out presumably so i can get those. In the mean time i'm considering using flexible tubing and universal blocks on my kingpins then swapping to rigid tubing/fittings and full cover later as mentioned.

I'm not so sure about your numbers though, a single titan x being half the power of sli 980 kingpins? (assuming 100% scaling of course) that would mean that the titan x is the SAME power as a 980 kingpin, unless you meant something else by "50%"?


----------



## DarkIdeals

Oh you got to be frickin kidding me!!! The one time i actually go to BUY the blocks they sell out at ppcs, the ONLY place besides EK that has them. And i can't afford the customs fees for european shipment and it'd take forever anyway. seems like everything is going wrong lately. 3 packages got lost, only one found so far, ugh....

and knowing how useless ppcs is, they have no eta of when they'll restock at all, if they even will...sigh.

Guess i'm being too cynical lol


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DandyConeJellos*
> 
> I know this is probably random. But if I can pick up a 780 TI KPE for $450, would it be worth getting over a 980?


Only you can answer that unfortunately.

You must measure the value internally ...... me... 980 used for $500.









SS


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Only you can answer that unfortunately.
> 
> You must measure the value internally ...... me... 980 used for $500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


There was even a guy selling a 980 EVGA for like $375 on ebay now too, and there's only like 16 hours left iirc, and i think nobody bid yet so it still had a buy now option for that $375. go snag it man!

EDIT: 9 hours left ($375)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-980-SC-Superclocked-ACX-2-0-Cooler-4GB-GDDR5-/261816276120?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf5775498

$425 with 9 hours left also

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-980-SC-Superclocked-ACX-2-0-Cooler-4GB-GDDR5-/261816276459?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf57755eb

EVGA has transferrable warranty so you'd still be covered for a couple years, so even if it died in a month you'd be fine; plus you have paypal/ebay protection as well


----------



## DarkIdeals

Anyone planning to sell any of the EK supremacy universal blocks? Trying to get a couple of them and they sold out at ppcs, frozencpu is closed and ek would take a long time to ship + customs etc.. so i have nowhere to get them from.

would prefer plexi ones if possible, nickel or copper doesn't matter.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Anyone planning to sell any of the EK supremacy universal blocks? Trying to get a couple of them and they sold out at ppcs, frozencpu is closed and ek would take a long time to ship + customs etc.. so i have nowhere to get them from.
> 
> would prefer plexi ones if possible, nickel or copper doesn't matter.


The swiftech block looks to be the same size, I am sure you can check the measurements


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> The swiftech block looks to be the same size, I am sure you can check the measurements


which one are you talking about? i want the ek universal, i wouldn't want any other honestly, unless it's full cover which there aren't any out yet of course.

I see someone selling a couple of the acetal ek ones, but i'd reeally prefer plexi since the rest of my blocks are plexi in the rig. But i'd much rather have the acetal ek one than the swiftech anyway. Thanks though


----------



## Cyclops

https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/ek-thermosphere-acetal-nickel/


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/ek-thermosphere-acetal-nickel/


Unfortunately the thermosphere won't fit the kingpin and classified cards, the pcb is too tall.

I wonder if dazmode has the regular vga supremacy though, i'll have to check.

EDIT: Nope, just the thermosphere, that sucks. thanks for the link though


----------



## kot0005




----------



## fishingfanatic

Nothing different from jpms.

The exact same block. I've only just started testing, gpu temps in idle 7 C.

I must've ordered at the right time. I got 2 of them, but I want to try the D13 on water.

FF


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> I meant SLI Titan X's though, not one. Of course it'd cost me $400 more for hte titan x's themselves + the money for the waterblocks though. And that was just too much honestly, i was hitting my budget limit after spending $4k on this rig. I bought myself a PS4 used and bloodborne since i'm a huge fromsoft game fan. Then when i'm bored of that i'll sell the PS4 and by that time the full cover blocks for the kingpin should be out presumably so i can get those. In the mean time i'm considering using flexible tubing and universal blocks on my kingpins then swapping to rigid tubing/fittings and full cover later as mentioned.
> 
> I'm not so sure about your numbers though, a single titan x being half the power of sli 980 kingpins? (assuming 100% scaling of course) that would mean that the titan x is the SAME power as a 980 kingpin, unless you meant something else by "50%"?


I think the uni blocks actually cool the core better than a full cover in agreement with hotrod. Just empirical.. if you tune KPs right and have the cooling (mind you.. the X seems to be generating way more heat)

27165-18696/18696 = 45%. Similar to whether you talk about a 50% price increase (100 to 150) or a 30% price drop (150 to 100)


----------



## dilster97

What is the rated power of the 980 KPE? Looking in the BIOS with Maxwell II BIOS editor with a 171% target it looks like 513W. Valley and FireStrike seem to be doing about 130-150% making the card alone pull 400-450W.

Is that correct?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> What is the rated power of the 980 KPE? Looking in the BIOS with Maxwell II BIOS editor with a 171% target it looks like 513W. Valley and FireStrike seem to be doing about 130-150% making the card alone pull 400-450W.
> 
> Is that correct?


yes.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes.










that's insane for one card.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think the uni blocks actually cool the core better than a full cover in agreement with hotrod. Just empirical.. if you tune KPs right and have the cooling (mind you.. the X seems to be generating way more heat)
> 
> 27165-18696/18696 = 45%. Similar to whether you talk about a 50% price increase (100 to 150) or a 30% price drop (150 to 100)


Titan X's ???? Your too much! Lol!


----------



## szeged

my three titan xs were making the house heat up last night lol, its already hot as balls here in florida too


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my three titan xs were making the house heat up last night lol, its already hot as balls here in florida too


first world problem haha


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Titan X's ???? Your too much! Lol!


on air, stock bios and volts:



that's just silly.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my three titan xs were making the house heat up last night lol, its already hot as balls here in florida too


they are very hot cards... unlike a 980
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> first world problem haha


south world problem!


----------



## DarkIdeals

well if any of you guys buying titan x's are selling your universal blocks from the kingpins i'll buy them. i can't seem to find plexi ones anywhere


----------



## vilius572

Hi. I have a gtx 780ti kingpin with waterblock. Is it worth to get ek backplate or I should keep original one?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Hi. I have a gtx 780ti kingpin with waterblock. Is it worth to get ek backplate or I should keep original one?


the original one is good enough


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the original one is good enough


I don't remember if original one got thermal pads under. As far as I know ek backplate does some cooling atleast


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the original one is good enough
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember if original one got thermal pads under. As far as I know ek backplate does some cooling atleast
Click to expand...

yeah i think stocks is minimal cooling help lol


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah i think stocks is minimal cooling help lol


Then I will get ek backplate just for lolz







I hate when dust gets inside those holes in the backplate. Ek on the other hand is really clean looking backplate and it's easy to clean it


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah i think stocks is minimal cooling help lol
> 
> 
> 
> Then I will get ek backplate just for lolz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate when dust gets inside those holes in the backplate. Ek on the other hand is really clean looking backplate and it's easy to clean it
Click to expand...

definitely a good choice


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> definitely a good choice


Yup! And my gpu is sagging really bad so I hope EK backplate will fix this.


----------



## DarkIdeals

managed to get someone to sell a plexi one, was going to buy an acetal one from gunslinger, waited on him to give me the info to send the money and he apparently sold to someone else, which is seriously not cool, so i'm going to have to try to find one elsewhere for a decent price. The international shipping and stuff from EK is too much since i'm on the last of my money for this rig and these blocks + tubing + fittings are the last things i need.

Finding universal blocks shouldn't be this hard lol

I need to get these cards under water!


----------



## nycgtr

What are your plans to cool the mem plate and vrms? Strapping fans?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> managed to get someone to sell a plexi one, was going to buy an acetal one from gunslinger, waited on him to give me the info to send the money and he apparently sold to someone else, which is seriously not cool, so i'm going to have to try to find one elsewhere for a decent price. The international shipping and stuff from EK is too much since i'm on the last of my money for this rig and these blocks + tubing + fittings are the last things i need.
> 
> Finding universal blocks shouldn't be this hard lol
> 
> I need to get these cards under water!


from FCPU fb: "...FCPU re-opens this week if only to raise funds to take legal action against the crooked law enforcement. Many exciting things are coming to FCPU so "bear" with us while we train the new staff and management."

Hopefully they sort that out quickly, i need cooling stuff and PPCs are always out of stock.


----------



## stickg1

Scored a backplate from the marketplace, love this card. It's only a 780 Classy, but I just benched it @ 1320MHz w/ 1.25v on air! I fold with it at 1280MHz 24/7 on stock BIOS.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Scored a backplate from the marketplace, love this card. It's only a 780 Classy, but I just benched it @ 1320MHz w/ 1.25v on air! I fold with it at 1280MHz 24/7 on stock BIOS.


Looks good


----------



## stickg1

Thanks man, I'm going to try to tidy up this build here in a few weeks with some more sleeving, swapping fans around, and a major dusting. Apparently to take a little shortcut I only sleeved a 8pin + 6pin to power my previously R9 280x GPU, I guess I could just pop out two pins on the ground and add split cables to be done with it. Shouldn't be too bad.

I've always been an EVGA fan, but this Classified takes the cake. I'll start paying the extra out of pocket cost for the nicer card. I actually got this one used, one of the fans died on me, I did a Guest RMA with EVGA, we swapped cards and within 10 days I was back up and running. This one overclocks better as well. Talk about a win/win.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> What are your plans to cool the mem plate and vrms? Strapping fans?


It doesn't take much to keep the ram and vrms cool with the cold plate in place. Just reasonable air flow. Also - just fyi - only remove the 4 screws around the core to pull the cooler. All other screws hold the back plate and cold plate. (what a great design... no "where's that 19th screw I took out"...)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> from FCPU fb: "...FCPU re-opens this week if only to raise funds to take legal action against the crooked law enforcement. Many exciting things are coming to FCPU so "bear" with us while we train the new staff and management."
> 
> Hopefully they sort that out quickly, i need cooling stuff and PPCs are always out of stock.


Is that an actual verbatim quote/press release from the company? Sounds like a 2 year old wrote it.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It doesn't take much to keep the ram and vrms cool with the cold plate in place. Just reasonable air flow. Also - just fyi - only remove the 4 screws around the core to pull the cooler. All other screws hold the back plate and cold plate. *(what a great design... no "where's that 19th screw I took out"...)*
> Is that an actual verbatim quote/press release from the company? Sounds like a 2 year old wrote it.


Why I've enjoyed MSI cards so much previously. They've been doing that on all L series back to 580.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Is that an actual verbatim quote/press release from the company? Sounds like a 2 year old wrote it.


yeah, i won't be surprised about the writing...probably mark himself wrote it the other day.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> yeah, i won't be surprised about the writing...probably mark himself wrote it the other day.


he was probably drunk when he wrote it.


----------



## hwoverclkd

anyone saw/tried this NVIDIA *347.90* driver update yet? It's direct from MS update though.

http://download.windowsupdate.com/d/msdownload/update/driver/drvs/2015/03/20722154_16262aedb808c3093b31a0c84d31d7625e57b39b.cab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> he was probably drunk when he wrote it.


no doubt!


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> yeah, i won't be surprised about the writing...probably mark himself wrote it the other day.


He sounds like a genuine [email protected]


----------



## Silent Scone

lol read that couple days ago after VSG showed me. Would have to agree, with an attitude like that he deserves all the hardships he gets. Might has well have started a kick starter asking for people to fund a revenge plot.


----------



## Lurifaks

In with 980 K|NGP|N


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lurifaks*
> 
> In with 980 K|NGP|N


Good!








My universal block should arrive this week!


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> What are your plans to cool the mem plate and vrms? Strapping fans?


i have a fan i can use to cool it if i need to, but the vrm/mosfet cooling plate will do just fine i think. JPM has been using it from the pictures it seems, with no fans and he's doing fine.

still trying to find a frickin universal block in the us though, getting ridiculous that nobody has them...


----------



## NickBRCM

Joining the team. Which is the recommended voltage for 980 Classified ?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> i have a fan i can use to cool it if i need to, but the vrm/mosfet cooling plate will do just fine i think. JPM has been using it from the pictures it seems, with no fans and he's doing fine.
> 
> still trying to find a frickin universal block in the us though, getting ridiculous that nobody has them...


http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-hf-14-ati-nvidia-smart-motion-universal-nickel-edition.html
Again, Have this and works great. Only one left so.....


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-hf-14-ati-nvidia-smart-motion-universal-nickel-edition.html
> Again, Have this and works great. Only one left so.....


That doesn't look fun for sli lol. I am thinking the thermosphere blocks work just fine, if you use a copper shim. I've seen people have it on classys with the mem plate still on.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> That doesn't look fun for sli lol. I am thinking the thermosphere blocks work just fine, if you use a copper shim. I've seen people have it on classys with the mem plate still on.


probably best to use coolaboratory TIM with a shim.


----------



## vilius572

Since you are talking about TIM, how much cooler would card be under load with coolabaratoty TIM instead of EK TIM?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Since you are talking about TIM, how much cooler would card be under load with coolabaratoty TIM instead of EK TIM?


i say 5c but IMHO not worth the risk


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i say 5c but IMHO not worth the risk


What risk? To re-apply the thermal paste? Or there is something else I don't know about?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Unfortunately the thermosphere won't fit the kingpin and classified cards, the pcb is too tall.
> 
> I wonder if dazmode has the regular vga supremacy though, i'll have to check.
> 
> EDIT: Nope, just the thermosphere, that sucks. thanks for the link though


I could have sworn there were ports on both sides of the Thermosphere blocks, since that's what some people did with the original 980 Classified right after release? One would probably want some 90 degree fittings as well to get the cleanest look.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> What risk? To re-apply the thermal paste? Or there is something else I don't know about?


i believe he's talking about the risk of using liquid metal TIM since it's electrically conductive; so if it squeezes out when you install the block or something and touches capacitors or other parts it can blow out your components.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I could have sworn there were ports on both sides of the Thermosphere blocks, since that's what some people did with the original 980 Classified right after release? One would probably want some 90 degree fittings as well to get the cleanest look.


Both sides? You mean the terminal having openings on top and bottom and you could just buy extension fittings to move past the pcb? In that case, yeah it's true, but with it being shorter than the pcb it means you can't take advantage of the terminal/bridge on the end which is the only advantage it has over the regular vga supremacy, so you might as well just use the regular as the thermosphere is ~$80 vs $50-55 for the regular vga supremacy.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-hf-14-ati-nvidia-smart-motion-universal-nickel-edition.html
> Again, Have this and works great. Only one left so.....


I already bought one of the EK VGA Supremacy Plexi universal blocks from a guy on ocn here, (traded him some replacement o rings and some money for it) so i'd really rather have matching blocks, at the very least both being EK ones since i'm going to be using these for a while it seems. Which is why i was going to buy one of the two gunslinger was selling but while waiting for him to give me his paypal info to send the money he decides to sell to someone else....

so i'm just forced to either wait till performance-pcs restocks (weeks....months....who knows) or try to find one someone on here would be willing to sell.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> i believe he's talking about the risk of using liquid metal TIM since it's electrically conductive; so if it squeezes out when you install the block or something and touches capacitors or other parts it can blow out your components.


See here : Post 442. Dielectric grease around the parameter , LP on the core. Really for the small difference it makes i would just run Gelid GC Extreme and not bother with LP however as the application is tricky.
http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=363597&page=23


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> i believe he's talking about the risk of using liquid metal TIM since it's electrically conductive; so if it squeezes out when you install the block or something and touches capacitors or other parts it can blow out your components.


Oh. Thank you for explaining.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> See here : Post 442. Dielectric grease around the parameter , LP on the core. Really for the small difference it makes i would just run Gelid GC Extreme and not bother with LP however as the application is tricky.
> http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=363597&page=23


Yeah but getting the grease on it's a hassle, and getting it cleaned OFF is even worse trust me. That's why i don't do much DICE/LN2 anymore, greasing up your mobo/gpu is too time consuming for my taste and doesn't even take away all the risk even if you do it completely correct.

I completely agree with the last part though, Col. LP's temp increase is probably worth it over something like EK ectotherm, but i always use Gelid GC Extreme on my setups and it gives within a couple degrees of Liquid pro in all the tests i've done. In fact i've found that using Gelid on a regular cpu produced almost as good results as some of the cheaper liquid metal TIM's on a DELIDDED cpu, showing just how good GCX is at thermal conductivity.


----------



## DarkIdeals

On a side note, what have you guys been measuring as your power draw with the 980 kingpins? I'm considering my PSU when thinking about these cards, for example i've considered adding a 3rd 980 Kingpin eventually and i'm thinking my EVGA Supernova G2 1000w PSU wouldn't handle a 3rd one very well even with little to no overclocking; although i might be able to use the XFX TS 550w PSU i have in the 2nd PSU mount of the SMA8 case i ordered and use it as a standalone PSU for the 3rd GPU alone.


----------



## NickBRCM

Anyone to help ? I'm afraid to overvolt.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Since you are talking about TIM, how much cooler would card be under load with coolabaratoty TIM instead of EK TIM?


In the context of when using a shim, the heat flux has to transition across two TIM applications and drops significantly. Soo.. may twice what people think?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> i believe he's talking about the risk of using liquid metal TIM since it's electrically conductive; so if it squeezes out when you install the block or something and touches capacitors or other parts it can blow out your components.


With CLU there should never be any to squeeze out,,, you paint it on and very thin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> See here : Post 442. Dielectric grease around the parameter , LP on the core. Really for the small difference it makes i would just run Gelid GC Extreme and not bother with LP however as the application is tricky.
> http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=363597&page=23


----------



## ssiperko

Email from EKWB:

Quote:


> Dear Customer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting EK Support.
> 
> Currently waterblock for EVGA GTX 980 Kingpin is in testing phase and shall be ready for sales in four weeks.
> 
> I have already put pressure on production manager as there is quite some demand for these waterblocks by now and hopefully customers won't resent the postponing.
> 
> EK 980 Classified waterblock is not compatible with the EVGA 980 K|NGP|N videocard.
> 
> If you need any further information, please do not hesitate to contact me.
> 
> Lep pozdrav, Kind regards, MFG!


Fingers crossed.

SS


----------



## nycgtr

I sure hope so. I have no problem waiting 4 weeks lol.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I sure hope so. I have no problem waiting 4 weeks lol.


I do .... today I had to cancel a order for 780Ti Classy blocks I ordered last night after I got that email.









Instead, I ordered a drain port for my system so I can install them after I get um.... I guess now I can work on finishing my build.

SS


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I do .... today I had to cancel a order for 780Ti Classy blocks I ordered last night after I got that email.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, I ordered a drain port for my system so I can install them after I get um.... I guess now I can work on finishing my build.
> 
> SS


Well the alternatives are kinda meh. I could use universal (and then use a lot of extensions and bends) , so that means I could do hard line which requires bending tubes and I'm lazy for that. I guess if it doesn't come out, then I i will be looking at working out the unis and such. Kraken is always an ugly option.

What was the plan with the 780 blocks?


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> In the context of when using a shim, the heat flux has to transition across two TIM applications and drops significantly. Soo.. may twice what people think?
> With CLU there should never be any to squeeze out,,, you paint it on and very thin.


well i was just talking general terms when i said "squeeze", i meant more that you accidentally drop the brush or a little bit drips off of it while you're holding it above the board etc.. anything can happen. I've had regular TIM's drip onto the corners of the cpu and part of the mobo sometimes when lifting the tube away from the cpu die; and i actually had some liquid pro get out on me once and fell on the mobo; luckily it only fell on the heatsink for the chipset, but i did notice oddly elevated temps for it which is what led me to check and find that some spilt off of the container or brush or something when i was putting it on cpu/gpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Well the alternatives are kinda meh. I could use universal (and then use a lot of extensions and bends) , so that means I could do hard line which requires bending tubes and I'm lazy for that. I guess if it doesn't come out, then I i will be looking at working out the unis and such. Kraken is always an ugly option.
> 
> What was the plan with the 780 blocks?


The 780 classy blocks are nearly identical to the 980 classified ones except they don't have the extended section that interferes with the third 6 pin pci connector; which many of us assume is possibly the ONLY reason it isn't compatible with the kingpin. There was even an ad on ebay where slinky was selling modified 780 classy blocks attached to 980 kingpins, and some of us were speculating that it was a bit of a scam where he was just putting 780 classy blocks on it and saying he "modified" them to get a higher price out of them than they were worth, when there may not be any modification necessary for it to fit the 980 kingpin. Problem is nobody has tried to fit it yet, as nobody will accept returns on opened water blocks most places.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> well i was just talking general terms when i said "squeeze", i meant more that you accidentally drop the brush or a little bit drips off of it while you're holding it above the board etc.. anything can happen. I've had regular TIM's drip onto the corners of the cpu and part of the mobo sometimes when lifting the tube away from the cpu die; and i actually had some liquid pro get out on me once and fell on the mobo; luckily it only fell on the heatsink for the chipset, but i did notice oddly elevated temps for it which is what led me to check and find that some spilt off of the container or brush or something when i was putting it on cpu/gpu.
> The 780 classy blocks are nearly identical to the 980 classified ones except they don't have the extended section that interferes with the third 6 pin pci connector; which many of us assume is possibly the ONLY reason it isn't compatible with the kingpin. There was even an ad on ebay where slinky was selling modified 780 classy blocks attached to 980 kingpins, and some of us were speculating that it was a bit of a scam where he was just putting 780 classy blocks on it and saying he "modified" them to get a higher price out of them than they were worth, when there may not be any modification necessary for it to fit the 980 kingpin. Problem is nobody has tried to fit it yet, as nobody will accept returns on opened water blocks most places.


easy.. mask the surrounding stuff with paper.


----------



## ssiperko

The main reason tge 980 classy block wont fit is the row of caps on the KPE is +1 on the classy.

SS

written in crayon


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> The main reason tge 980 classy block wont fit is the row of caps on the KPE is +1 on the classy.
> 
> SS
> 
> written in crayon


i need to borrow your crayons to use on another thread.


----------



## nycgtr

Worth waiting....

Eta of mid april


----------



## dilster97

http://gyazo.com/89437ed54d7d8c8d530d17714c45d461

huh. Again probably not an accurate readout but 1.3V from PX 16 itself isn't bad.


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> 
> 
> Worth waiting....
> 
> Eta of mid april


Wow! I love it!
It's sad that a lot of products from Bitspower are only a dream in Italy


----------



## Kimir

I'm not particularly impressed, 3d render doesn't help tbh.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm not particularly impressed, 3d render doesn't help tbh.


Well pretty sure it will end up looking similar to this



The ek look blocks wouldn't look much different imo. For me I would only see the edge of the block anyway as most.


----------



## Kimir

That's true, cannot really be seen in closed case. I wanted something rather minimalist on my actual rig, that's why I goes with acetal/nickel block.
Wouldn't mind getting something different, like my Aquacomputer block of my 680L. Something full nickel polished (no delrin/plexi or whatever plastic), like the original cold plate, much mirror.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth waiting....
> 
> Eta of mid april


those look real nice!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> http://gyazo.com/89437ed54d7d8c8d530d17714c45d461
> 
> huh. Again probably not an accurate readout but 1.3V from PX 16 itself isn't bad.


I wouldn't trust software reading voltage off your kingpin... but that's just me.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> those look real nice!!
> I wouldn't trust software reading voltage off your kingpin... but that's just me.


neither would i. But at least there's the 1300mV option. there. i should stop being lazy and buy a multimeter thing.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i need to borrow your crayons to use on another thread.












I'll send um ... no borrowing needed!









SS


----------



## looniam

this thread has slowed down since the titan x release.

coincidence?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> this thread has slowed down since the titan x release.
> 
> coincidence?


yeah seems like everyone's busy with his new toy


----------



## nycgtr

Bleh titans. Ref cards are no fun.


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Bleh titans. Ref cards are no fun.


Amen brother!


----------



## dilster97

Just saw the LEDs go red for a second on my 980 KPE. weird.

All except the status ones though.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> this thread has slowed down since the titan x release.
> 
> coincidence?


No doubt. The 980 Kingpin really didn't have any reign at the top before Titan X released. Even with a reference PCB the GM200 is so fast that the custom 980's can barely keep up.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

I can use the evga 780ti classy backplate with the ek waterblock right?


----------



## FEAR64

Ok i need help i have the custom bios installed on my 980 KP card and i cant push the damn thing past 1.212 volts..... Is this bios supposed to support higher volts or watt? haha get it, it was a pun. but i do need help.


----------



## Kimir

Let me guess, you are reading voltage with software, right?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR64*
> 
> Ok i need help i have the custom bios installed on my 980 KP card and i cant push the damn thing past 1.212 volts..... Is this bios supposed to support higher volts or watt? haha get it, it was a pun. but i do need help.


get a digital multi meter and use the supplied pigtails 1st two (towards the slot) to read voltages. It's the ONLY way to get accurate readings from a 980 at this time. Trust me..... 1.212 is nuthin and with all the switches flipped on yer getting more than that.

SS

written in crayon


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well I just installed the kpe XOC bios and now have a completely black screen.

I can't even get on to try again.

Time for some more reading.









FF


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> this thread has slowed down since the titan x release.
> 
> coincidence?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> yeah seems like everyone's busy with his new toy


Yeah this card had a fast swing in popularity. I'd rather hold onto to what i got until it gives what it got, before going to another gen.. Haven't seen hardly any frozen results with these. Hopefully be sharing mine this weekend.







May not be the fastest card at this point, but still many, many points to be gained with it. Not only that, most of the competitions going on right now preclude using a Titan series card.


----------



## antandshell

Hi kp and classy owners.

I just got 2 980 kpd gpu's and have them in sli with driver 347.25 which does not tdr. I have no issues overclocking each gpu individual but in sli i cant even get stable at a measly 100mhz oc at 1.300 volts with vdroop disabled. I am using a meter so my question is what type of voltage do i need to get a stable 100 mhz oc on air? I didn't want to go any higher then 1.300 until i head from some of the expert in here..the temps have not gone above 68c..

I do appreciate any help from you guys.....these are my first kpe cards and i am lost....


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Yeah this card had a fast swing in popularity. I'd rather hold onto to what i got until it gives what it got, before going to another gen.. Haven't seen hardly any frozen results with these. Hopefully be sharing mine this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May not be the fastest card at this point, but still many, many points to be gained with it. Not only that, most of the competitions going on right now preclude using a Titan series card.


nice, will look forward to your results this weekend







(or whenever you get the chance)...i might skip on titan x though and wait for 390x and the gm200 cut down.


----------



## FEAR64

Any multi meters that you would recommend?... looks like EV BOT dosent really exist officially anymore and i cant really find one for sale.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Just saw the LEDs go red for a second on my 980 KPE. weird.
> 
> All except the status ones though.


all the leds, except the status lights can be set to all sorts of colors and patterns... in PrecX.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Well I just installed the kpe XOC bios and now have a completely black screen.
> I can't even get on to try again.
> Time for some more reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF


I know, I'm an interloper now.. but you can fix this easy. shut down, change your bios switch (daaum i miss those) to any other, reboot to windows on the good bios. while in windows flip the bios switch to the borked slot position, disable the video driver, flash that slot again with a stock OEM bios. reboot. if good : ENABLE KBOOST. then flash to teh xoc bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antandshell*
> 
> Hi kp and classy owners.
> 
> I just got 2 980 kpd gpu's and have them in sli with driver 347.25 which does not tdr. I have no issues overclocking each gpu individual but in sli i cant even get stable at a measly 100mhz oc at 1.300 volts *with vdroop disabled.* I am using a meter so my question is what type of voltage do i need to get a stable 100 mhz oc on air? I didn't want to go any higher then 1.300 until i head from some of the expert in here..the temps have not gone above 68c..
> 
> I do appreciate any help from you guys.....these are my first kpe cards and i am lost....


this is not smart while on air and under normal use. you are better off running a higher voltage and letting the voltage droop under load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR64*
> 
> Any multi meters that you would recommend?... looks like EV BOT dosent really exist officially anymore and i cant really find one for sale.


You need a multimeter with an evbot too, it does not measure anything. get a fluke DMM.


----------



## fishingfanatic

No jpm ur not interloping as a matter of fact I was just wondering if I could move that switch while the thing is running.

I hadn't looked up anything yet, so you saved me some trouble. I couldn't think of any other way to get back on other than moving the switch to

another position though.

It was getting back to it to fix the thing that I wasn't sure how to do that.

+1 rep.









FF


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> all the leds, except the status lights can be set to all sorts of colors and patterns... in PrecX.
> .


I know that. What i'm saying is i have LEDs on orange and they randomly changed to red just for two-ish seconds except the white status LEDs.

Weird.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> I know that. What i'm saying is i have LEDs on orange and they randomly changed to red just for two-ish seconds except the white status LEDs.
> 
> Weird.


lol - sorry!


----------



## FEAR64

Its unfortunate they dont sell EV BOT anymore or at least i cant find one. Anyone know if theres a software hack so i can read my voltages?... i really want to overclock my 980 kp.


----------



## Kimir

EVbot don't read voltage either, you need to get a DMM (digital multimeter), a $20 cheap one will do.


----------



## FEAR64

LOL i thought i would need EV BOT to use a DMM? am i wrong about this cause i dont see anywhere on the card to use a DMM unless im blind.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR64*
> 
> LOL i thought i would need EV BOT to use a DMM? am i wrong about this cause i dont see anywhere on the card to use a DMM unless im blind.


use the 8 (?) wire lead that plugs into the board next to the bios switch. The 1st two (left) leads are core voltage + and -...... even if you get it wrong it just show a reading like -1.287

SS

written in crayon


----------



## Kimir

You have this shipped with the card, plug it in and then plug the DMM.

and you might need that:


----------



## FEAR64

Thanks guys.... god i feel like a nub haha i forgot i had that cable 0_o i feel stupid.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well it seems my memory is crappy today. I can't remember how to add to a members rep.

FF


----------



## antandshell

It seemed the droop was coinciding with the the benchmark crash. That is why i tried with it off. Ok so it is going back on and my question is am i in a safe range to try and go up to 1.325 to achieve stability at 100 mhz in sli. My temps are still low72 max, fans are no where near 100%.... Waiting for EK full block to be released.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this is not smart while on air and under normal use. you are better off running a higher voltage and letting the voltage droop under load.
> You need a multimeter with an evbot too, it does not measure anything. get a fluke DMM.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antandshell*
> 
> It seemed the droop was coinciding with the the benchmark crash. That is why i tried with it off. Ok so it is going back on and my question is am i in a safe range to try and go up to 1.325 to achieve stability at 100 mhz in sli. My temps are still low72 max, fans are no where near 100%.... Waiting for EK full block to be released.....


try raising the pwm frequency and the pexvdd.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Yeah this card had a fast swing in popularity. I'd rather hold onto to what i got until it gives what it got, before going to another gen.. Haven't seen hardly any frozen results with these. Hopefully be sharing mine this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May not be the fastest card at this point, but still many, many points to be gained with it. Not only that, most of the competitions going on right now preclude using a Titan series card.


Ya I think I am going to hold onto mine also and just have as much fun with it as possible and get all the points out of it I can. I don't have enough money for a titan and an epower board and not enough knowledge yet to try that mod for my first time on a $1000 card, so the 980 kpe still offers a ton that the titan can't do for me right now. hopefully I will freeze it tonight or tommorrow.


----------



## mitch123

Hello guys , I am going to put a question under a phase Evga 780 Classified, with control evbot ,
I wanted to ask here on the forum there are three bios of skynet which I recommended to flash on LN2 ??

My card is chip memories A1 Samsung .

Thank you all . : D


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Well it seems my memory is crappy today. I can't remember how to add to a members rep.
> 
> FF


button right in the post you want to rep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antandshell*
> 
> It seemed the droop was coinciding with the the benchmark crash. That is why i tried with it off. Ok so it is going back on and my question is am i in a safe range to try and go up to 1.325 to achieve stability at 100 mhz in sli. My temps are still low72 max, fans are no where near 100%.... Waiting for EK full block to be released.....


Voltage in itself is harmless.. it's potential. what matters is voltage under load since this pulls current and that is the thing that does work.. and could do damage. Droop is there to diminish load-line over and under shoot which occurs at a clamped (constant) voltage when the load on the circuit changes (eg, current draw changes) - even with a clamped voltage. Transient spikes on load change are always there and unavoidable,. It's hard to image a scenario where the voltage needed to hold a current draw must be met by defeating vdroop on the device.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya I think I am going to hold onto mine also and just have as much fun with it as possible and get all the points out of it I can. I don't have enough money for a titan and an epower board and not enough knowledge yet to try that mod for my first time on a $1000 card, so the 980 kpe still offers a ton that the titan can't do for me right now. hopefully I will freeze it tonight or tommorrow.


the KP is a really fun card. Frankly I miss the triple bios, voltage control and all the other classified stuff. I got peed-off at the lack of support and product follow-up by the brand name bearer. So virtually gave mine away.
Something really spectacular would need to happen for me to come back to kp in the future.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I got peed-off at the lack of support and product follow-up by the brand name bearer. So virtually gave mine away.
> *Something really spectacular would need to happen for me to come back to kp in the future*.


Exactly how I feel as well.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> button right in the post you want to rep.
> Voltage in itself is harmless.. it's potential. what matters is voltage under load since this pulls current and that is the thing that does work.. and could do damage. Droop is there to diminish load-line over and under shoot which occurs at a clamped (constant) voltage when the load on the circuit changes (eg, current draw changes) - even with a clamped voltage. Transient spikes on load change are always there and unavoidable,. It's hard to image a scenario where the voltage needed to hold a current draw must be met by defeating vdroop on the device.
> the KP is a really fun card. Frankly I miss the triple bios, voltage control and all the other classified stuff. *I got peed-off at the lack of support and product follow-up by the brand name bearer.* So virtually gave mine away.
> Something really spectacular would need to happen for me to come back to kp in the future.


I kinda alluded to that in one of early posts in this thread. I really wasn't trying to be an a$$, I just felt for all the guys that bought the 980 Kingpin card and didn't seem to get much support to get the most out of it. From the outside looking in on the situation it still pissed me off and definitely put me off on getting one in the future.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Exactly how I feel as well.


Ya I agree with you guys also. Since I have it and can't afford a titan I am going to have fun with it but I regret the purchase a ton. I was having a blast with my strix and just about broke 2100core with it. I should have stuck with it or gone with the matrix or hof. I am definitely not a guaranteed kpe customer for next gen like I was this gen. And after the price difference between the classy and other top end cards I am not a huge fan of the 980 classy this gen either. I also can't believe I paid almost $800 for this card when for another $200 I could have bought a titan. There releases were so close.

I really don't see the price difference as worth it anymore either. I don't think the kpe offers so much more that it should command such a huge price increase. Most top 980 results on the bot were done with much cheaper cards. I mean the hof and matrix were around $650 which were perfectly priced.


----------



## antandshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I kinda alluded to that in one of early posts in this thread. I really wasn't trying to be an a$$, I just felt for all the guys that bought the 980 Kingpin card and didn't seem to get much support to get the most out of it. From the outside looking in on the situation it still pissed me off and definitely put me off on getting one in the future.


I think i get what you guys are taking about. As a first time owner of said card, you guys are the extent of my support. I would not even know what the switches are for., if not for the information in here.... This forum is very helpful but it seems that the other forum for this card is not very active.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antandshell*
> 
> I think i get what you guys are taking about. As a first time owner of said card, you guys are the extent of my support. I would not even know what the switches are for., if not for the information in here.... This forum is very helpful but it seems that the other forum for this card is not very active.


I know, it's very strange. I check by there everyday with barley any activity.


----------



## antandshell

You have the same username on there right? I sent you a pm the other day lol. I should have just came here to talk to you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I know, it's very strange. I check by there everyday with barley any activity.


----------



## antandshell

OK here is my first real Firestrike results with these cards....How does it look guys? I only have a 4 core cpu which is limiting my total score but i am hoping the GPU scores look OK...

Don't hold back on comments...i can take it


----------



## antandshell

Also you guys talking about the titan x look at this! Trader!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Exactly how I feel as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I kinda alluded to that in one of early posts in this thread. I really wasn't trying to be an a$$, I just felt for all the guys that bought the 980 Kingpin card and didn't seem to get much support to get the most out of it. From the outside looking in on the situation it still pissed me off and definitely put me off on getting one in the future.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Ya I agree with you guys also. Since I have it and can't afford a titan I am going to have fun with it but I regret the purchase a ton. I was having a blast with my strix and just about broke 2100core with it. I should have stuck with it or gone with the matrix or hof. I am definitely not a guaranteed kpe customer for next gen like I was this gen. And after the price difference between the classy and other top end cards I am not a huge fan of the 980 classy this gen either. I also can't believe I paid almost $800 for this card when for another $200 I could have bought a titan. There releases were so close.
> 
> I really don't see the price difference as worth it anymore either. I don't think the kpe offers so much more that it should command such a huge price increase. Most top 980 results on the bot were done with much cheaper cards. I mean the hof and matrix were around $650 which were perfectly priced.


I actually think the KPE does offer more, especially if you want to tweak for fun. Can't be beat in that regard... and they ARE strong cards. The support, hands-on follow thru, and help we got with the 780Ti KPE was spectacular - maybe sales warranted that? - but the 980KPE was dropped on our doorsteps like an orphaned handicapped kid. I'm no fanboy, but IDK, kingpin/chosenone/vince what-ever & crew blew it big time with a strong customer base IMO. Doesn't take much to kill a brand name, and the rebuild is 10X harder than the run-up.

Anyway - onward.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I actually think the KPE does offer more, especially if you want to tweak for fun. Can't be beat in that regard... and they ARE strong cards. The support, hands-on follow thru, and help we got with the 780Ti KPE was spectacular - maybe sales warranted that? - but the 980KPE was dropped on our doorsteps like an orphaned handicapped kid. I'm no fanboy, but IDK, kingpin/chosenone/vince what-ever & crew blew it big time with a strong customer base IMO. Doesn't take much to kill a brand name, and the rebuild is 10X harder than the run-up.
> 
> Anyway - onward.


Their market share in the US is so strong due to the brand loyal customers, I think that they don't feel the pressure to follow through with the support in a visible and meaningful way.









IMO, they are likely focused more on the EU market, and making inroads there to expand sales.

This is coming from a guy who's purchased 3-4 cards of every single EVGA high end card back to 8800 GTX.

3x 8800's
3x 280's
3x 285's
2x 295's
3x 9800's
3x 9800+'s
2x 9800GX2's
4x 480's
4x 580's
4x 580 Ultra's
4x 680's
4x 780's
4x Titan's
4x 780 Ti KPE's
4x 980 Classy's
4x 980 KPE's

73 items on my registered products page, and even more that were bought second hand.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antandshell*
> 
> OK here is my first real Firestrike results with these cards....How does it look guys? I only have a 4 core cpu which is limiting my total score but i am hoping the GPU scores look OK...
> 
> Don't hold back on comments...i can take it


That's actually pretty good. My old setup I was using with 2 x Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX980's in SLI I got just over 19,000 with a moderate oc of around 1,425mhz core and +50 memory and this was when I tested it on my friend's rig using an EVGA X99 Classified mobo with an I7 5820K 6 core cpu. So comparatively, your score is pretty decent. Can't wait to get my setup going, right now i'm stuck with my backup equipment, an Asrock H61 mini ITX mobo running an I5 3570K quad core since I don't have an LGA 2011 heatsink and i'm saving money for the waterblocks for the two SLI 980 kingpins I have. I bought a universal one for one card thinking the full cover wouldn't be coming anytime soon, so i'll have to sell that I guess. But once I get all the blocks/tubing/fittings etc.. I can stick it all in my caselabs SMA8 on the ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition and I7 4820K; and with all the radiator space I have (XSPC EX 480mm, Black Ice GTX 360mm, EK XTC 420mm) I should get great temps even with sli kingpins and an I7.

Btw, are the benchmarks you ran on air cooling, water, phase etc..?


----------



## antandshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> That's actually pretty good. My old setup I was using with 2 x Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX980's in SLI I got just over 19,000 with a moderate oc of around 1,425mhz core and +50 memory and this was when I tested it on my friend's rig using an EVGA X99 Classified mobo with an I7 5820K 6 core cpu. So comparatively, your score is pretty decent. Can't wait to get my setup going, right now i'm stuck with my backup equipment, an Asrock H61 mini ITX mobo running an I5 3570K quad core since I don't have an LGA 2011 heatsink and i'm saving money for the waterblocks for the two SLI 980 kingpins I have. I bought a universal one for one card thinking the full cover wouldn't be coming anytime soon, so i'll have to sell that I guess. But once I get all the blocks/tubing/fittings etc.. I can stick it all in my caselabs SMA8 on the ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition and I7 4820K; and with all the radiator space I have (XSPC EX 480mm, Black Ice GTX 360mm, EK XTC 420mm) I should get great temps even with sli kingpins and an I7.
> 
> Btw, are the benchmarks you ran on air cooling, water, phase etc..?


Thanks DarkIdeals, caselabs SMA8? I would kill for one of those cases! I wanted one in gunmetal grey so bad but i just could not pull the trigger. The kingpins air on air as i just got them and waiting on ek to make a full block. I have to say that taking these coolers off is going to be painful as they are by far the nicest i have ever seen.
How much do you think the ea blocks are going to cost when they come out?


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> all the leds, except the status lights can be set to all sorts of colors and patterns... in PrecX.
> I know, I'm an interloper now.. but you can fix this easy. shut down, change your bios switch (daaum i miss those) to any other, reboot to windows on the good bios. while in windows flip the bios switch to the borked slot position, disable the video driver, flash that slot again with a stock OEM bios. reboot. if good : ENABLE KBOOST. then flash to teh xoc bios.
> this is not smart while on air and under normal use. you are better off running a higher voltage and letting the voltage droop under load.
> You need a multimeter with an evbot too, it does not measure anything. get a fluke DMM.


Hey Jpmboy, following the above doesn't work, I flashed the kp980x.rom and have both power switches flicked to 1.34v on dmm she still blackscreens, I did notice though on restart I only get 1.00v and 1.34v only engages at desktop, its definitely hitting login screen as I can hear windows boot melody and it responds to keyboard.

oh yeah kboost is enabled in precision.

Could it be a display port issue?

Cheers


----------



## fishingfanatic

Ahhh. I did pretty much the same thing, including kboost.

He went on to explain how to fix it so you try again just yesterday if I remember correctly. I haven't bothered bcuz my mobo chip decided I can only

use 1 bios now.I have to update the bios' anyway, so hopefully that'll clear it up.

Moved back to the 4960 for the moment.

FF


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Their market share in the US is so strong due to the brand loyal customers, I think that they don't feel the pressure to follow through with the support in a visible and meaningful way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, they are likely focused more on the EU market, and making inroads there to expand sales.
> 
> This is coming from a guy who's purchased 3-4 cards of every single EVGA high end card back to 8800 GTX.
> 
> 3x 8800's
> 3x 280's
> 3x 285's
> 2x 295's
> 3x 9800's
> 3x 9800+'s
> 2x 9800GX2's
> 4x 480's
> 4x 580's
> 4x 580 Ultra's
> 4x 680's
> 4x 780's
> 4x Titan's
> 4x 780 Ti KPE's
> 4x 980 Classy's
> 4x 980 KPE's
> 
> 73 items on my registered products page, and even more that were bought second hand.


Now that's impressive!
I agree 100%.
Except for the consumer pressure aspect. With an audience that is quite large and penetrating, dissatisfied consumers can strongly impact any sales/market share. I'm certainly going to let my dissatisfaction be known - widely.
There are so many alternatives - the strix and matrix are great examples and ASUS has a wide open door to grab this segment.


----------



## rt123

I'd be all over the matrix cards if not for the iffy Asus RMA tales.

Hopefully we get a Lightning for 390X & GM200. Have had good experience with MSI RMA.


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Their market share in the US is so strong due to the brand loyal customers, I think that they don't feel the pressure to follow through with the support in a visible and meaningful way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, they are likely focused more on the EU market, and making inroads there to expand sales.
> 
> This is coming from a guy who's purchased 3-4 cards of every single EVGA high end card back to 8800 GTX.
> 
> 3x 8800's
> 3x 280's
> 3x 285's
> 2x 295's
> 3x 9800's
> 3x 9800+'s
> 2x 9800GX2's
> 4x 480's
> 4x 580's
> 4x 580 Ultra's
> 4x 680's
> 4x 780's
> 4x Titan's
> 4x 780 Ti KPE's
> 4x 980 Classy's
> 4x 980 KPE's
> 
> 73 items on my registered products page, and even more that were bought second hand.


Shieet


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Hey Jpmboy, following the above doesn't work, I flashed the kp980x.rom and have both power switches flicked to 1.34v on dmm she still blackscreens, I did notice though on restart I only get 1.00v and 1.34v only engages at desktop, its definitely hitting login screen as I can hear windows boot melody and it responds to keyboard.
> oh yeah kboost is enabled in precision.
> *Could it be a display port issue*?
> Cheers


yeah - I had issues with HDMI black screen.. a DVI to HDMI cable worked fine. (got that hint from Kimir).
And your DP works fine on the stock bios - right?
before the drivers load the card will be at 1V. FRankly I didn't like the 980x bios. and it seems to be controlling one less power rail than the OEM bioses. Cyclops made a good one for teh KPe. look thru his thread (actually I think SI1 put it in the OP).


----------



## Kimir

Yep, been using my dvi-hdmi cable on my 980 KPE as the DVI-DVI is on my main rig, what a pain to switch sources on my LG display... Got my eyes back on 1440p and 4k (Dell U2515H or Dell UP2415Q, I'm not sure yet).
I'm gonna have to try that bios you are talking about, so disappointed in the bioses we have right now... Ok my bench rig is still on air but come on, my card don't flicker when I don't touch the voltage, as soon as I raise it a notch (not that it help in any way for higher clock), like 1.22v, it flickers like hell...
I so wish Aquacomputer still made custom pcb graphic card block, loved my 680L block (still have those) and look at this:

or this one


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yep, been using my dvi-hdmi cable on my 980 KPE as the DVI-DVI is on my main rig, what a pain to switch sources on my LG display... Got my eyes back on 1440p and 4k (Dell U2515H or Dell UP2415Q, I'm not sure yet).
> I'm gonna have to try that bios you are talking about, so disappointed in the bioses we have right now... Ok my bench rig is still on air but come on, my card don't flicker when I don't touch the voltage, as soon as I raise it a notch (not that it help in any way for higher clock), like 1.22v, it flickers like hell...
> I so wish Aquacomputer still made custom pcb graphic card block, loved my 680L block (still have those) and look at this:
> 
> or this one


Ok sorry can't make out your reply so can you boot with the kp980x.rom using Display Port? funny enough I'm running an LG monitor as well. Problems wouldn't specific to monitor would it?


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antandshell*
> 
> Thanks DarkIdeals, caselabs SMA8? I would kill for one of those cases! I wanted one in gunmetal grey so bad but i just could not pull the trigger. The kingpins air on air as i just got them and waiting on ek to make a full block. I have to say that taking these coolers off is going to be painful as they are by far the nicest i have ever seen.
> How much do you think the ea blocks are going to cost when they come out?


Yeah I ordered an SMA8 in black with XXL window, wanted gunmetal as well but i'm too low on money. Not even sure if I can afford to get the full cover blocks for my kingpins. And the blocks will most likely cost the same as the regular classified blocks, $150. Which is more than the $129 of normal blocks, but that's because the classified and kingpin cards are much larger pcb than others, they have that extra inch and a half of height so you need more metal for the block which costs more.

Although you can use the EVGA backplate with the EK block on these, so you actually pay the same as if you had gotten the regular $129 blocks since you would need $40 backplates for each card and other EVGA cards don't come with backplates like the kingpin does.


----------



## nycgtr

I almost ordered the unis last night from EK, and I found these fans which would work great



But then I saw the post in EK subsection by the EK rep saying mid april in stock. I rather just wait and pay the extra. Its 200 bucks extra its worth it imo (for 2 cards). I think Imma be on mine till another gen so yea.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yep, been using my dvi-hdmi cable on my 980 KPE as the DVI-DVI is on my main rig, what a pain to switch sources on my LG display... Got my eyes back on 1440p and 4k (Dell U2515H or Dell UP2415Q, I'm not sure yet).
> I'm gonna have to try that bios you are talking about, so disappointed in the bioses we have right now... Ok my bench rig is still on air but come on, my card don't flicker when I don't touch the voltage, *as soon as I raise it a notch (not that it help in any way for higher clock), like 1.22v, it flickers like hell*...
> I so wish Aquacomputer still made custom pcb graphic card block, loved my 680L block (still have those) and look at this:
> 
> or this one
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


THe AC blocks are just beautiful, aren't they?

I didn't experience the flicker you describe? is that raising voltage with the tool. evbot or PX slider?


----------



## hotrod717

First run with 5820k - Wagua


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Ok sorry can't make out your reply so can you boot with the kp980x.rom using Display Port? funny enough I'm running an LG monitor as well. Problems wouldn't specific to monitor would it?


I can't tell, my display (LG Flatron IPS235) has no Display port. It's not monitor related since JPM had the same issue. Most definitely that bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> THe AC blocks are just beautiful, aren't they?
> 
> I didn't experience the flicker you describe? is that raising voltage with the tool. evbot or PX slider?


I love the look of them, I'm not a fan of the "windowed" one usually, that's why I put the full nickel one picture, but I admit that both look awesome.
Raising voltage with any of the way we can, the tool, evbot or slider make the same thing.


Spoiler: Worse pictures I could get







Gonna try another bios and see what's up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> First run with 5820k - Wagua


Nice CPU indeed, I'm sure you can squeeze a little more point with some nvinspector optimization with those clock. Oh and you might want to run FS/FSE/FSU with win8








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4173526


----------



## Jpmboy

whoa - that's some serious screen effect! what the?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whoa - that's some serious screen effect! what the?


I've made a video to see it better, almost matched my best score with that one.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I think that is from memory
Lol yeah you get some fun effects some times. My favorite is when the screen goes black but the benchmark is still completed, and somehow you end up with 40k points lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I've made a video to see it better, almost matched my best score with that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I think that is from memory
> Lol yeah you get some fun effects some times. My favorite is when the screen goes black but the benchmark is still completed, and somehow you end up with 40k points lol


me too. what vram voltage you running Kimir?


----------



## antandshell

Pic of my two babies ...led's look pink in photo but they are red...


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I've made a video to see it better, almost matched my best score with that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I think that is from memory
> Lol yeah you get some fun effects some times. My favorite is when the screen goes black but the benchmark is still completed, and somehow you end up with 40k points lol


yeah, I've had one of those quirks too...which ironically landed me on my personal best score so far -- http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3829233


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Lol yeah check out the top fs score on hwbot for gtx680 or sli gtx 680 should say random(my hwbot username) xD


----------



## Kimir

Nop it's not memory, at 1555/2000 MHz all stock volt, no graphics glitch.
1555/2100Mhz still ok, then 1555/2100Mhz but with increased core voltage, it's starting a little, the more I increase either voltage or core frequency and it get worse. The video is the worst it can get, being at 1592Mhz with 1.3v, 1600 just wouldn't pass.
Also when it crash due to core OC, I can still change voltage/frequency and try again. With memory, I get blackscreen the both core and mem frequencies are stuck at 539/1500 and I need to restart to be able to bench again.
I was with 980x bios and now back to stock modded bios (like cyclops one) and it does the same.


----------



## Orthello

Hmm Kimir thats interesting . I dont own a KPE 980 so not sure whats going on there but i must admit i cant wait to get rid of these tri 980 strixes as they disappoint me as far as overclockiing gpus goes and i'm getting your sort of clocks for 24/7 usage.

They are very weird cards for overclocking. Eg they bench , up to and over 1700mhz core on Ln2 bios .. but when doing so i get next to no ram oc on the ln2 bioses. Changing bios to stock with modified TDP i get up to 1650 mhz and i can run the ram oc up to 8400 without issue but core is definitely lower in mhz than Ln2 and requires more voltage. Its possibly something is nerfed in the Ln2 bios for the strix hynix card - possibly the ln2 bios is made for the strix samsung card.

Also similar to you , 1550 mhz / 8000 is fine at stock voltages.. anything over that its an eventual crash on the stock bios. And this is all under zero cooling i might add.

I'm almost wondering if the lack of PEXVDD (PLL) voltage is limiting these cards big time .... similar to the PWM setting on the classified 780s TICs i had .. without 400+ mhz PWM there was no getting over 1370 mhz , with PWM 400+ up to 1500 mhz.

Anyway i may never find out what was limiting these cards as i put dual Titan Xs in on wednesday , something tells me they will be a lot simpler to clock and behave more as i would suspect too .. time will tell.


----------



## dilster97

EVBot arrived. Plethora of options holy sheeps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> Hmm Kimir thats interesting . I dont own a KPE 980 so not sure whats going on there but i must admit i cant wait to get rid of these tri 980 strixes as they disappoint me as far as overclockiing gpus goes and i'm getting your sort of clocks for 24/7 usage.
> 
> They are very weird cards for overclocking. Eg they bench , up to and over 1700mhz core on Ln2 bios .. but when doing so i get next to no ram oc on the ln2 bioses. Changing bios to stock with modified TDP i get up to 1650 mhz and i can run the ram oc up to 8400 without issue but core is definitely lower in mhz than Ln2 and requires more voltage. Its possibly something is nerfed in the Ln2 bios for the strix hynix card - possibly the ln2 bios is made for the strix samsung card.
> 
> Also similar to you , 1550 mhz / 8000 is fine at stock voltages.. anything over that its an eventual crash on the stock bios. And this is all under zero cooling i might add.
> 
> I'm almost wondering if the lack of PEXVDD (PLL) voltage is limiting these cards big time .... similar to the PWM setting on the classified 780s TICs i had .. without 400+ mhz PWM there was no getting over 1370 mhz , with PWM 400+ up to 1500 mhz.
> 
> Anyway i may never find out what was limiting these cards as i put dual Titan Xs in on wednesday , something tells me they will be a lot simpler to clock and behave more as i would suspect too .. time will tell.


lol - you weren't "disappointed" in ytour strix a few weeks ago before TX launched.







I still have my 3 and really like them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> EVBot arrived. Plethora of options holy sheeps.


that's great! very hard to find for sure. and great to have.


----------



## antandshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> EVBot arrived. Plethora of options holy sheeps.


Can i ask where you got it and how much it was?

Last time i spoke to Chris B at EVGA he told me they are working on a new model, but had no time frame.....


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antandshell*
> 
> Can i ask where you got it and how much it was?
> 
> Last time i spoke to Chris B at EVGA he told me they are working on a new model, but had no time frame.....


Got mine off eBay for £135. Bargain.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Got mine off eBay for £135. Bargain.










I was asking the same for mine but had nobody interested, I dropped the price yesterday and still no takers.


----------



## antandshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Got mine off eBay for £135. Bargain.


Great deal.....ty
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was asking the same for mine but had nobody interested, I dropped the price yesterday and still no takers.


Can i ask why you are selling it? you out of all people!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was asking the same for mine but had nobody interested, I dropped the price yesterday and still no takers.


So weird, I bought one off you for $175 and don't regret it at all- it's come in VERY handy for all my radiator reviews too


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was asking the same for mine but had nobody interested, I dropped the price yesterday and still no takers.


Saw yours on the classifieds but shipping from US to UK would be kinda expensive. Also intrigued as to why you are selling it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antandshell*
> 
> Great deal.....ty


Saw it and jumped on it. Great little tool.


----------



## dilster97

Double toast.

Drivers crashing at 1.3V.

I'm blaming me being inexperienced.


----------



## antandshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Double toast.
> 
> Drivers crashing at 1.3V.
> 
> I'm blaming me being inexperienced.


what driver you using? Did you get tdr?


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - you weren't "disappointed" in ytour strix a few weeks ago before TX launched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have my 3 and really like them.
> that's great! very hard to find for sure. and great to have.


lol .. yes the Trex does make them more disappointing but seriously my 24/7 clocks are really air cooled clocks form some 980s - that's what disappoints me about them. Sure they benched well over air clocks but using OCCT etc with error check , errors creep in at any voltage above 1550 mhz regardless of voltages / cooling etc. Also playing games for several hours i found would only be stable at clocks that OCCT concurred were stable error free clocks , so it wasn't like Games would run faster. EG i could game at 1580mhz for a couple of hours then crash etc.

If you look at %s of overclock gained for 24/7 use the 980s would be my lowest gain out of GTX 580 @ 1000 = 29% / 7970 @ 1400 = 52% / 780 Tic @ 1440 = 32% all were much higher in OC % so yeah - these won't go down in my hall of fame.

I just feel they should have gone further .. especially at -10c . Anyway onward and upward


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orthello*
> 
> lol .. yes the Trex does make them more disappointing but seriously my 24/7 clocks are really air cooled clocks form some 980s - that's what disappoints me about them. Sure they benched well over air clocks but using OCCT etc with error check , errors creep in at any voltage above 1550 mhz regardless of voltages / cooling etc. Also playing games for several hours i found would only be stable at clocks that OCCT concurred were stable error free clocks , so it wasn't like Games would run faster. EG i could game at 1580mhz for a couple of hours then crash etc.
> 
> If you look at %s of overclock gained for 24/7 use the 980s would be my lowest gain out of GTX 580 @ 1000 = 29% / 7970 @ 1400 = 52% / 780 Tic @ 1440 = 32% all were much higher in OC % so yeah - these won't go down in my hall of fame.
> 
> I just feel they should have gone further .. especially at -10c . Anyway onward and upward


With your strix card it must be because of the Hynix memory that the ln2 bios don't play well with. I hear ya I would be pretty frustrated too. The gtx980 needs a decent mem overclock otherwise the gpu overclocking is kinda pointless as you know. I have Samsung ram on my card and still can overlock the mem good using the ln2 bios. I run my mem at 8200 for games and as high as 8800 for benching all using ln2 bios.


----------



## Orthello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> With your strix card it must be because of the Hynix memory that the ln2 bios don't play well with. I hear ya I would be pretty frustrated too. The gtx980 needs a decent mem overclock otherwise the gpu overclocking is kinda pointless as you know. I have Samsung ram on my card and still can overlock the mem good using the ln2 bios. I run my mem at 8200 for games and as high as 8800 for benching all using ln2 bios.


Yeah the Ln2 bios i think is made for samsung cards , i get less much less ram oc on that bios .. benched Heavon at 1720/7900 though - but results are worse than 1550/8500 in that bench.

The annoying thing for me was the huge step back in clocks to find a 24/7 stable setting. 150 mhz + on the core backwards to get a decent memory OC . I've never seen that on any card i've had in the past. I guess it could all be bios related .. and i dunno this is a weaker power train than i'm used to coming from Lightnings (7970s) and Classifieds (790 TI), possibly the strix was just not quite there in that class.

Anyway i'm looking forward to the titans under the cold







, and things will be simpler with only 1 model of card (that everyones working on) and only 2 of them in my box to lessen the OC variables.

I have found the vram to actually be huge factor in game experience eg smoothness so i'll be happy to bench a little less than say the 990/980ti but have a better real world experience too.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antandshell*
> 
> what driver you using? Did you get tdr?


Was on 347.88 now on 344.75.

Haven't tested


----------



## antandshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Was on 347.88 now on 344.75.
> 
> Haven't tested


Shame we have to go backwards to get a stable driver!


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antandshell*
> 
> Shame we have to go backwards to get a stable driver!


When i had two GTX 660s i had to use older drivers to keep scaling. What's tdr?


----------



## Dwofzz

Guys, How much rad space would I need with a 3930k at 4.6 GHz and 3 GTX 780 classified ( if they run at stock speed or say a locked speed of max 1100 mhz ) ? I have a 480 with push pull and I could ramp up the fan speed to 2500 Rpm which gives me a 3.0 in static pressure, will the 480 cool 3 cards and the 4.6 ghz cpu with max fan speed?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

344 is for a different series all together


----------



## antandshell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> When i had two GTX 660s i had to use older drivers to keep scaling. What's tdr?


When the screen goes black and the computer becomes unresponsive..................Timeout Detection and Recovery


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Guys, How much rad space would I need with a 3930k at 4.6 GHz and 3 GTX 780 classified ( if they run at stock speed or say a locked speed of max 1100 mhz ) ? I have a 480 with push pull and I could ramp up the fan speed to 2500 Rpm which gives me a 3.0 in static pressure, will the 480 cool 3 cards and the 4.6 ghz cpu with max fan speed?


General rule is 120mm rad space per item. So technically you should be fine without heavy ocs. However, I like to always have some extra rad surface area to run fans slower.


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> General rule is 120mm rad space per item. So technically you should be fine without heavy ocs. However, I like to always have some extra rad surface area to run fans slower.


Ye I know same here, this is just a temporary solution since I can't afford the case I want for this build atm :/
But I'll try it out and see what kind of temps I get!


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Ye I know same here, this is just a temporary solution since I can't afford the case I want for this build atm :/
> But I'll try it out and see what kind of temps I get!


What case are you running now? Most cases these days can take more than 1 rad or you can modify. I ran 7970 tri fire on 140 and 360 no problems.


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> What case are you running now? Most cases these days can take more than 1 rad or you can modify. I ran 7970 tri fire on 140 and 360 no problems.


Running a 800D with the 480 mod, Fans are pushing air in to the case ( and out because of the pressure ) + I have 2 140mm fans pushing air out of the case as well


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Running a 800D with the 480 mod, Fans are pushing air in to the case ( and out because of the pressure ) + I have 2 140mm fans pushing air out of the case as well


I own that case as well. Just mod it. I intend to clean it up and use it again in the future. ITS REALLY WORTH MODDING. I was lazy so I bought a 780T, which does have great rad support out of the box, but it feels so crappy compared to my old 800D. Recently, I cut out the bottom to support a 240mm rad and I fit a 140mm on the bottom intake as well. This would allow me to run a 140, 360, and 240 in the 800D. So I am so going to swap back eventually.


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I own that case as well. Just mod it. I intend to clean it up and use it again in the future. ITS REALLY WORTH MODDING. I was lazy so I bought a 780T, which does have great rad support out of the box, but it feels so crappy compared to my old 800D. Recently, I cut out the bottom to support a 240mm rad and I fit a 140mm on the bottom intake as well. This would allow me to run a 140, 360, and 240 in the 800D. So I am so going to swap back eventually.


I've don this mod on mine ( This isn't my pictures so all credit goes to this guys but anyways )

__
https://flic.kr/p/6855546132
This is the exact modd I've done


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> I've don this mod on mine ( This isn't my pictures so all credit goes to this guys but anyways )
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6855546132
> This is the exact modd I've done


HMM I might do that as well. The 800d has a lot of potential if one puts the work in. The build quality the case has is just not seen today, unless you go caselabs or something.


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> HMM I might do that as well. The 800d has a lot of potential if one puts the work in. The build quality the case has is just not seen today, unless you go caselabs or something.


This is a little off topic but I'm going to change to a LittleDevil PC-V8 later on and dual psu but for now I hope the 800D could handle all this ^^


----------



## fishingfanatic

Depending on ur needs/wants, nothing says you can't put a rad outside of the case, even an add on outside of the case would help.

Ur probably ok but as another mentioned it can't hurt to add more cooling, even a 240 as a buffer so to speak.

The better the cooling the easier on the components. If u were going to start pushing ur hardware then I would definitely recommend at least a

240, but would feel better with a 480.

FF


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Depending on ur needs/wants, nothing says you can't put a rad outside of the case, even an add on outside of the case would help.
> 
> Ur probably ok but as another mentioned it can't hurt to add more cooling, even a 240 as a buffer so to speak.
> 
> The better the cooling the easier on the components. If u were going to start pushing ur hardware then I would definitely recommend at least a
> 
> 240, but would feel better with a 480.
> 
> FF


Read everything in the posts


----------



## fishingfanatic

???


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> ???


I'm not going to run the system like this forever, I'm just going to run it like this until I can afford a Little Devil PC-V8 and two more 480 rads









Was just wondering if it would be ok to run it like this for the time being since it's not optimal at all but it seems that I could manage to cool it for now with only one 480.


----------



## ssiperko

*Here's a butt burner;*

b2 code upon boot - no DVI or HDMI signal on 2 different monitors
finished this build Sunday;

Latest bios on the board
4790k (Silicon Lottery 4.8)
32GB of GSkillZ 1866 that does 2400 10/11/11/27 1T at 1.65 volts on a HERO/Extreme 6/Z97 Classified 24/7
EVGA 1200 P2
2x evo 840 1TB with fresh 7 Pro install
1x XTX 360 kit with another XTX360 and XTX240 all P/P
2x EVGA 980 KPE - latest Vince bios
Case Labs S8

Fired it up no issues - installed all the latest drivers at 44 at 1.25 42 at 1.20 volts no issues. Ran FS/FSE benches (no OC on the SLI) no issues. Formatted the 2nd Evo.

Bumped to 4.9 at 1.30 volts ran the benches again no issues.
Bumped to 5.0 at 1.35 volts ran the benches again no issues.

Decided to run FS loop over night at 5.0 setting..... in the AM the screen was blank, would not wake.

Moved it to where it's gonna reside..... plugged it all up and nothing. All the fans power up, pump is running.
I swapped DVI cables, nuthin, tried HDMI nuthin.... went to work scratched my noodle all day tryin to finger it out.

Came home checked the codes 62 found out it's actually b2.
Check around for b2 meaning CPU? Tried with 1 stick of ram nope, swapped with my 4770k from my other box on the Extreme 6 same thing. Yeap, I check the pins nothin outta wack there. Reset the bios a couple times throughout all of this.

I can't believe the cards are trashed but have yet to try my 980 AMP Extremes from the other box yet.

I didn't even get to put them through any real paces yet.









*UPDATE*

Late last night I thought I'd try a different bios so I switched to the stock OC bios on the cards and flipped the voltage switches on annnnnd ...... b2 again.
I then swapped the KPE's for the Extreme's and bingo booted fine and ran all night. I'm using it to post this now.
I then installed the KPE's in the box the Zotac's came out of one at a time in each slot and got the same b2 code.

Just submitted a RMA for the KPE's. Just blows my mind .... maybe I need a couple Matrix GTX 980's .....

SS


----------



## fishingfanatic

No, I recall u mentioning temporary, I only mentioned the rads outside of the case bcuz it's how mine is set up.

2 480s even in a Lian Li V2120 would be cramped but doable. As it's only temporary, I thought u might try it , but hey np.

I have to put my 2 480s up for sale and have mounted them on their own little frames to stand them upright.


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> No, I recall u mentioning temporary, I only mentioned the rads outside of the case bcuz it's how mine is set up.
> 
> 2 480s even in a Lian Li V2120 would be cramped but doable. As it's only temporary, I thought u might try it , but hey np.
> 
> I have to put my 2 480s up for sale and have mounted them on their own little frames to stand them upright.


Oh yes I get what you on about, but I do want the pc to be neat as well hehe


----------



## nycgtr

How do you keep your cards cool lol. I have 2 kpes in sli with a fan on them and underload it's hot and loud.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> *Here's a butt burner;*
> 
> b2 code upon boot - no DVI or HDMI signal on 2 different monitors
> finished this build Sunday;
> 
> Latest bios on the board
> 4790k (Silicon Lottery 4.8)
> 32GB of GSkillZ 1866 that does 2400 10/11/11/27 1T at 1.65 volts on a HERO/Extreme 6/Z97 Classified 24/7
> EVGA 1200 P2
> 2x evo 840 1TB with fresh 7 Pro install
> 1x XTX 360 kit with another XTX360 and XTX240 all P/P
> 2x EVGA 980 KPE - latest Vince bios
> Case Labs S8
> 
> Fired it up no issues - installed all the latest drivers at 44 at 1.25 42 at 1.20 volts no issues. Ran FS/FSE benches (no OC on the SLI) no issues. Formatted the 2nd Evo.
> 
> Bumped to 4.9 at 1.30 volts ran the benches again no issues.
> Bumped to 5.0 at 1.35 volts ran the benches again no issues.
> 
> *Decided to run FS loop over night at 5.0 setting..... in the AM the screen was blank, would not wake.*
> 
> Moved it to where it's gonna reside..... plugged it all up and nothing. All the fans power up, pump is running.
> I swapped DVI cables, nuthin, tried HDMI nuthin.... went to work scratched my noodle all day tryin to finger it out.
> 
> Came home checked the codes 62 found out it's actually b2.
> Check around for b2 meaning CPU? Tried with 1 stick of ram nope, swapped with my 4770k from my other box on the Extreme 6 same thing. Yeap, I check the pins nothin outta wack there. Reset the bios a couple times throughout all of this.
> 
> I can't believe the cards are trashed but have yet to try my 980 AMP Extremes from the other box yet.
> 
> I didn't even get to put them through any real paces yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> Late last night I thought I'd try a different bios so I switched to the stock OC bios on the cards and flipped the voltage switches on annnnnd ...... b2 again.
> I then swapped the KPE's for the Extreme's and bingo booted fine and ran all night. I'm using it to post this now.
> I then installed the KPE's in the box the Zotac's came out of one at a time in each slot and got the same b2 code.
> 
> Just submitted a RMA for the KPE's. Just blows my mind .... maybe I need a couple Matrix GTX 980's .....
> 
> SS










First you install a modded bios made just for benching on your cards and assuming, since you didnt mention, they had no oc and then ran fs loop for 8hrs. + with a 5ghz oc on your cpu and wondering why something failed????


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First you install a modded bios made just for benching on your cards and assuming, since you didnt mention, they had no oc and then ran fs loop for 8hrs. + with a 5ghz oc on your cpu and wondering why something failed????


The bios (by KingPin) is for OC on air/water.
I don't know how long it ran before it "failed" I only know it did ..... the CPU is running (with all the same settings except Zotac 980 Extreme SLI) a FS loop now (3hrs) at the same 5.0 with a modded bios on the installed AMP's at 1450/1950 with no issue..... yet ..... where the KPE's where at std clocks per X16) with no added volts.

And yes, I am wondering as well as other may or maybe should?

SS


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> The bios (by KingPin) is for OC on air/water.
> I don't know how long it ran before it "failed" I only know it did ..... the CPU is running (with all the same settings except Zotac 980 Extreme SLI) a FS loop now (3hrs) at the same 5.0 with a modded bios on the installed AMP's at 1450/1950 with no issue..... yet ..... where the KPE's where at std clocks per X16) with no added volts.
> 
> And yes, I am wondering as well as other may or maybe should?
> 
> SS


Did you have OCP turned off? But I'm not sure of the exact details but Im not surprised after owning a reference 980 and a KPE I find the kpe struggling compared to the reference in that it doesn't seem to like the heat that much and I'm just talking low to mid 70's the reference has no problems at all. I'm running my kpe at 1550Mhz with 1.35v on dmm as gaming clocks and when it's starts to reach around 70's it's starts to artificate more voltage just excerbates the problem for a high end card with superior componetary this shouldn't happen and I can be objective as I've owned many high end cards. If it wasn't for the mem OC on the KPE my reference would trump this card on air for the reason given earlier. I'm not even going to bother putting the kpe under water and will have some fun with it until the GM200's are released and won't own another kingpin series again due mainly to its lacklustre performance and community support.

Just my two cents worth.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Did you have OCP turned off?


I didn't have have any of the added voltage switched on and would boot to a bios screen with any of the other bios, OC or ln2.

SS


----------



## Kimir

Nop it's not memory, at 1555/200
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Did you have OCP turned off? But I'm not sure of the exact details but Im not surprised after owning a reference 980 and a KPE I find the kpe struggling compared to the reference in that it doesn't seem to like the heat that much and I'm just talking low to mid 70's the reference has no problems at all. I'm running my kpe at 1550Mhz with 1.35v on dmm as gaming clocks and when it's starts to reach around 70's it's starts to artificate more voltage just excerbates the problem for a high end card with superior componetary this shouldn't happen and I can be objective as I've owned many high end cards. If it wasn't for the mem OC on the KPE my reference would trump this card on air for the reason given earlier. *I'm not even going to bother putting the kpe under water and will have some fun with it until the GM200's are released and won't own another kingpin series again due mainly to its lacklustre performance and community support.*
> 
> Just my two cents worth.


And that statement is what a majority think, with every right to do so.








It's sad for the KPE series, they started well with the 780Ti, but killed it with the 980...


----------



## Dwofzz

This might come of as a stupid question but does the GTX 780 classy support 4 way SLI or is it still just 3 way?


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> This might come of as a stupid question but does the GTX 780 classy support 4 way SLI or is it still just 3 way?


You could do 4 Way SLi. I can't see why you wouldn't be able to.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> This might come of as a stupid question but does the GTX 780 classy support 4 way SLI or is it still just 3 way?


4x SLI on the GTX 780 is not officially supported.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> You could do 4 Way SLi. I can't see why you wouldn't be able to.


Nvidia locked out 4 way SLI on the GTX 780's via the drivers so as to not impact Titan/Titan Black sales.

There was a hack work around, but I don't have the link to it saved anymore.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> 4x SLI on the GTX 780 is not officially supported.
> Nvidia locked out 4 way SLI on the GTX 780's via the drivers so as to not impact Titan/Titan Black sales.
> 
> There was a hack work around, but I don't have the link to it saved anymore.


The 780Ti had 4 Way compatibility though right? Or was it too locked down?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Yes, it was unlocked for the 780 Ti's


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Did you have OCP turned off? But I'm not sure of the exact details but *Im not surprised after owning a reference 980 and a KPE I find the kpe struggling compared to the reference in that it doesn't seem to like the heat that much and I'm just talking low to mid 70's the reference has no problems at all. I'm running my kpe at 1550Mhz with 1.35v on dmm as gaming clocks and when it's starts to reach around 70's it's starts to artificate more voltage just excerbates the problem for a high end card* with superior componetary this shouldn't happen and I can be objective as I've owned many high end cards. If it wasn't for the mem OC on the KPE my reference would trump this card on air for the reason given earlier. I'm not even going to bother putting the kpe under water and will have some fun with it until the GM200's are released and won't own another kingpin series again due mainly to its lacklustre performance and community support.
> 
> Just my two cents worth.


Totally feel you on that one. However, noise is always an issue for me so I always end up putting gpus on water. Mine will be great when on water for sure. For now they run in the 1500s like yours. I paid the price of ref 980s for mine so I don't feel any remorse but I can see how some would be very upset by it for sure. These cards don't oc as well as cheaper 980s and ref 980s on air, but on water you will see your return.


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> 4x SLI on the GTX 780 is not officially supported.
> Nvidia locked out 4 way SLI on the GTX 780's via the drivers so as to not impact Titan/Titan Black sales.
> 
> There was a hack work around, but I don't have the link to it saved anymore.


Yes that's what I meant, I've always heard that it was locked but there was a work around in the 320 beta drivers which enabled 4 way sli, I was just hoping they had enabled it now since both the titan titan black and 780 are " old " cards.
Thank you for conferming my suspicions!


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> These cards don't oc as well as cheaper 980s and ref 980s on air, but on water you will see your return.


My fingers are crossed ..... EKWB needs to hurry up with them full covers baybee.

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First you install a modded bios made just for benching on your cards and assuming, since you didnt mention, they had no oc and then ran fs loop for 8hrs. + with a 5ghz oc on your cpu and wondering why something failed????


April fools? gotta be. Loop FS overnight? c'mon.









anyway - I can't agree with statements that the KPEs lack performance. Faster than any 980 I owned. JUst keep them cool. the 780Ti KPE was the same.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Totally feel you on that one. However, noise is always an issue for me so I always end up putting gpus on water. Mine will be great when on water for sure. For now they run in the 1500s like yours. I paid the price of ref 980s for mine so I don't feel any remorse but I can see how some would be very upset by it for sure. These cards don't oc as well as cheaper 980s and ref 980s on air, but on water you will see your return.


On yeah forgot to mention the noise at 1.35v headphones only. Might try a AIO water setup with the kraken G10 and a corsair h105 and see how it goes can always use it for CPU later if I sell card.

Cheers


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> On yeah forgot to mention the noise at 1.35v headphones only. Might try a AIO water setup with the kraken G10 and a corsair h105 and see how it goes can always use it for CPU later if I sell card.
> 
> Cheers


I was gonna go the kraken route, I even bought the shims n but those things are just way too ugly lol. These cards would look fierce with a block. The kraken route if you wanna use the backplate (get a few screws etc, the shim, the aio, and the kraken, replacement fans for aio rad, replacement 92mm fan(as the kraken one is loud and horrific), gelid vga fan adapter). All those parts added together make it not much cheaper than just buying a block if you have other looop components, which is why i backed away form it.

My cost to kraken both cards was going to be 240 bucks
Cost to buy a replacement res and some 90 deg fittings and 2 universals shipped from EK is around 230.
So for me uni would be better even, but then again if I am going to buy unis and etc. I might as well just pay the 180 more for 2 fcs lol.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


Yes I am.

I mean, who stress tests a cpu for 24 hrs looking for a stable setting?

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Yes I am.
> 
> I mean, who stress tests a *cpu for 24 hrs* looking for a stable setting?
> 
> SS


not me. more to the point - FS is well known to be stable to all sorts of settings that crash in too many other apps. loop heaven 4.0 if you must. at least it has a good tess load.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not me. more to the point - FS is well known to be stable to all sorts of settings that crash in too many other apps. loop heaven 4.0 if you must. at least it has a good tess load.


This^


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> April fools? gotta be. Loop FS overnight? c'mon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway - I can't agree with statements that the KPEs lack performance. Faster than any 980 I owned. JUst keep them cool. the 780Ti KPE was the same.


Lol. Starting sound like you and I got the only cards that could do anything. Lots of work, but great performance non the less. Looks like I may be able to pick some of these up cheap in the future.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Lol. Starting sound like you and I got the only cards that could do anything. Lots of work, but great performance non the less. Looks like I may be able to pick some of these up cheap in the future.


lol - 2AM post? musta been an LN2 night.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - 2AM post? musta been an LN2 night.


Lol, yes and no. I have ln2, but had to reinstall OS and by the time I was ready, was too tired. The Lab woke me up for late night walk. Lol.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Just received 2 of the 3 980 K|ngp|ns and the slim ln2 pots. Next week, 3 of 3 and 2 more pots should arrive as well as picking up a dewar.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Just received 2 of the 3 980 K|ngp|ns and the slim ln2 pots. Next week, 3 of 3 and 2 more pots should arrive as well as picking up a dewar.


Awesome, keep us updated!








And we want pictures


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Awesome, keep us updated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we want pictures


Indeed. I seriously had my hopes up, as I moved from Okinawa to Korea (stuff went into storage) then back to the US. I thought my computer stuff from Korea was coming in and I was super excited.. Nope, it was the bed and dressers. I could have left that stuff in storage a few more months if I could have my computers back.

I will take many pictures along the way also.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not me. more to the point - FS is well known to be stable to all sorts of settings that crash in too many other apps. loop heaven 4.0 if you must. at least it has a good tess load.


I can do that!

SS


----------



## pawpos

Hi,
Does anyone have stock OC BIOS 84.04.1F.40.80.rom to the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Classified ACX 2.0 sn 04G-P4-2988-KR
Thanks and greet

[sorry for my english]


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pawpos*
> 
> Hi,
> Does anyone have stock OC BIOS 84.04.1F.40.80.rom to the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Classified ACX 2.0 sn 04G-P4-2988-KR
> Thanks and greet
> 
> [sorry for my english]


 GM204classifiedbioses.zip 409k .zip file


----------



## pawpos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> GM204classifiedbioses.zip 409k .zip file


Thank you very much


----------



## DemiseGR

*Little old 780 Classified post*

So i decided to do a little test benching on the old gal with the new wc loop, while waiting for my RMA.

I only ran valley benchmark at 1440p (i will do an ExtremeHD once i get the max overclock) on ultra preset and 8xAA. When viewing the table bare in mind stock clocks are 1110mhz on the core and 3000mhz on the memory and a 25degree ambient temperature.
I've recorded both min fps and overall valley score, here are the results:

Click to enlarge


i started at zero clock offset, did a little test run at stock clocks and ran a 1662 valley score with 24.2 min fps and 33GPU temp. I then put 1.35volts on the NVVDD and 1.68v on the memory, and started with a respectable 13*21 = 277 core clock offset, which gained almost 200 points on the valley benchmark.

Moving my way up 13mhz at a time, i found the gpu started artifacting at +351offset, that was 1461mhz on the clock, but constant artifacting didn't occur till +377 offset or 1487mhz, with a valley result of 1904.
I couldnt pass +390 offset at 1.35volts.

I then worked myself on the memory clocks while keeping the core clock at 1487mhz. Started from +250 offset and moved my way up to a solid 1050 on stock memory voltage, and a final valley score of 2240











I also did a test run with 1.4v on the core, and it passed a +390 offset, which is effectively 1.5ghz on the clock, although my temps started to increase in to the 50s. I was pulling over 700 watts from the wall with this system (measly i5 4670k at 4.5ghz).

For my last run i increased the memory voltage to 1.74 and ran a +377 core and +1150 memory offset resulting in a 2273 valley score.

I am going to attempt to break 2300 valley score, the dream being 2400 probably later today as i ran out of time last night. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## hotrod717

Funny just had a chat with EVGA tech support ( or not) on issue with 980kpe. Apparently they are unaware of any issue with 980kpe. Lol. In fact, stopped responding and shut down chat after i asked with whom i needed to speak.


----------



## nycgtr

980 kpe ? What ? We never made such a card...


----------



## djthrottleboi

I cant stand this thread. it hurts. bad


----------



## Dwofzz

Money well spent!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I cant stand this thread. it hurts. bad


Yep. I did get an email after sending one asking hardware, ect, ect. Response is its a faulty card. Lol. I'm going to test once more, but i get same result, I will rma and probably sell once its replaced. Had some moments of hope and greatness, but i spent enough time trying to like this card. good gaming card? Absolutely. Great Extreme OC card, no where near it. Consistency adds in to the recipe.


----------



## Cyclops

But it has 14 phases of awesomeness and that extra 6-pin can add 500+ MHz alone - EVGA Marketing Team.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I cant stand this thread. it hurts. bad
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I did get an email after sending one asking hardware, ect, ect. Response is its a faulty card. Lol. I'm going to test once more, but i get same result, I will rma and probably sell once its replaced. Had some moments of hope and greatness, but i spent enough time trying to like this card. good gaming card? Absolutely. Great Extreme OC card, no where near it. Consistency adds in to the recipe.
Click to expand...

lol least you got your card. mine was sent to the wrong adress and was appropriated by one of the hispanics that work at that resturant. no gpu for me until ii can afford a new one.


----------



## strong island 1

starting to get a bit more out of my kingpin card. still not happy with it but will keep trying.


----------



## ssgtnubb

So I'm running my 4790k at 5ghz and 2 Kingpins on a Coolermaster V1000; toying around with the idea of a third Kingpin; what would yall' recommend on a power supply if I did this?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> So I'm running my 4790k at 5ghz and 2 Kingpins on a Coolermaster V1000; toying around with the idea of a third Kingpin; what would yall' recommend on a power supply if I did this?


What kind of voltage are you running on the 980 KPE's?

Because I'm sure you'll be fine with your current psu running three cards and a 4790k, depending on the voltage used on the 980s.


----------



## Kimir

EK finally showing up the 980 KPE block on facebook, better late than never I guess


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> EK finally showing up the 980 KPE block on facebook, better late than never I guess


One of the best EK blocks I have seen. I like how it covers the whole card. This is going to be a big ass block. Hopefully not priced stupidly...


----------



## hotrod717

New PX seems to like kpex2 and/or classified tool even less. As soon as you apply clocks, voltage reverts to stock and instant crash. Going back to 5.3.1 and see if it's all PX or not.

Yep, now clocking decent. Now on to different drivers
Well 350.12 is not recognizing the card and shows absent clocks in gpuz. Guess I'm rolling back to 347.88.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> New PX seems to like kpex2 and/or classified tool even less. As soon as you apply clocks, voltage reverts to stock and instant crash. Going back to 5.3.1 and see if it's all PX or not.
> 
> Yep, now clocking decent. Now on to different drivers
> Well 350.12 is not recognizing the card and shows absent clocks in gpuz. Guess I'm rolling back to 347.88.


you need to use the precision x that vince posted that has the voltage link removed. it helps with that.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> New PX seems to like kpex2 and/or classified tool even less. As soon as you apply clocks, voltage reverts to stock and instant crash. Going back to 5.3.1 and see if it's all PX or not.
> 
> Yep, now clocking decent. Now on to different drivers
> Well 350.12 is not recognizing the card and shows absent clocks in gpuz. Guess I'm rolling back to 347.88.


Hmm I don't have this issue on 350.12 with gpuz and I don't have the voltage issue either..


----------



## dual109

I tried the new drivers and with stock bios (OC, normal) the drivers kept crashing underload. The drivers wouldn't detect card either using the kpex2pc.rom. Went back to 347.88 alls fine now.


----------



## AndreTM

I played a bit with both my cards watercooled (I installed an EK-VGA Supremacy on my KPE few days ago).
As someone said before there are some problems between the new drivers and modded BIOSes. I wasn't able to use my [email protected]_4300 and my [email protected] with the latest 350.12.

No problems with a previous version


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> you need to use the precision x that vince posted that has the voltage link removed. it helps with that.


Thanks bud, I didn't catch that. Kingpin Forum, first post? Hopefully helps, This card seems to want to do more. Only played with up to 1.475 and just drops. None of the usual signs, just crashes.
Can't seem to find the px w/o voltage you are referring to. PM please.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Thanks bud, I didn't catch that. Kingpin Forum, first post? Hopefully helps, This card seems to want to do more. Only played with up to 1.475 and just drops. None of the usual signs, just crashes.
> Can't seem to find the px w/o voltage you are referring to. PM please.


here it is, will add to OP, it's an internal version with voltage link removed, recommended for extreme oc'ing only.

OCN is saying it's too large to upload. PM me your personal email.

much easier to download from this link, post# 66.

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2977&page=7


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Thanks bud, I didn't catch that. Kingpin Forum, first post? Hopefully helps, This card seems to want to do more. Only played with up to 1.475 and just drops. None of the usual signs, just crashes.
> Can't seem to find the px w/o voltage you are referring to. PM please.


Yeah I experienced some weird behaviour with the new drivers, none of the usual artifiacting when pushing the card clocks this is with default bios, just crashes and drops out. With the modded bios drivers don't even detect car


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> here it is, will add to OP, it's an internal version with voltage link removed, recommended for extreme oc'ing only.
> 
> OCN is saying it's too large to upload. PM me your personal email.
> 
> much easier to download from this link, post# 66.
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2977&page=7


Got it, thanks. I did look briefly in that thread thinking it may have been for 980classy. Good to know it is compatible with this card.
Now have Titan X incoming to play with as well.







Couldn't help myself. Lol.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Got it, thanks. I did look briefly in that thread thinking it may have been for 980classy. Good to know it is compatible with this card.
> Now have Titan X incoming to play with as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't help myself. Lol.


ya i really want to bench a titan x also. gonna try and sell one of my new kpe's cheap.


----------



## AndreTM

Is there a way to use the new 350.12 driver with a modded BIOS on the 980 Classy/KPE?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya i really want to bench a titan x also. gonna try and sell one of my new kpe's cheap.


Somewhere i lost some mojo. Last 4 or 5 frozen sessions resulted in goose eggs. Hopefully turn that around soon.

Little bit better, but think I've found right combo. Definitely seeing px and driver version preferences. Certain driver with certain px ver. Card also seems to be breaking in. Slightly more voltage to attain same clock.

Lil ole' 6 core. 49/45. starting to get more familiar with x99 champ.


----------



## Georgey123

Hey everyone, does anyone else's 980 Classy (3988) show a voltage of 1.5 volts when over boosting? Also the temperatures increase dramatically when this happens at idle. I know I should use a probe but my other Classy does not suffer from this


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> Hey everyone, does anyone else's 980 Classy (3988) show a voltage of 1.5 volts when over boosting? Also the temperatures increase dramatically when this happens at idle. I know I should use a probe but my other Classy does not suffer from this


Px overboost gives me 1.45v (measured with volt meter)on load with 1 switch on. Of course increase voltage causes temps to go up dramatically.


----------



## antandshell

Guys i need your help. below i have a pic of my rig. I plan on buying the EA blocks when they come out. I have never water cooled with a custom loop before and need you input/suggestions on how or if i can do it with my type of case. I already have a large H105 rad on the back and not much room left on this rig. How would you proceed if it was you?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antandshell*
> 
> Guys i need your help. below i have a pic of my rig. I plan on buying the EA blocks when they come out. I have never water cooled with a custom loop before and need you input/suggestions on how or if i can do it with my type of case. I already have a large H105 rad on the back and not much room left on this rig. How would you proceed if it was you?


You are going to need at least another 240mm rad. Even with that, its pushing it.


----------



## nycgtr

Just have a the rad on the side. I would get a 360 and just have it on the side. I am going to be running a 60mm 280mm , 60mm 360 and 45mm 140 for my 2 kpe +1 cpu


----------



## antandshell

So both responses indicate a 240 rad would not be adequate so i would need a 360 rad and can you guys please point me in the direction of a pump / res or combo....Like i said this is my first time i am using water besides simple AIO systems.... Can you please also recommend some good brand names as i put a lot into these cards and am not going to skimp on the rest... TY for the help
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Just have a the rad on the side. I would get a 360 and just have it on the side. I am going to be running a 60mm 280mm , 60mm 360 and 45mm 140 for my 2 kpe +1 cpu


----------



## nycgtr

Just get a pump res combo from EK. Easiest way to do it. I have the D5 pump and ek x res. I had a xspc res and bitspower one before, they are nice but the EK one is better imo. Just get the combo and tubing size doesn't really matter and for your setup I wouldn't worry about flow rate or pump speed etc.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

+1 on the ek d5 combo. If you have space underneath or on the side of your desk, you could even go with a Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 LT Radiator or similar. There are a lot of choices of fittings, I use ek, monsoon, and I have a couple bitspower pieces. Tubing size is really personal preference, so it's whatever size you like.


----------



## antandshell

Thank you guys. OK so i am getting a EK-XRES 140 D5 Vario (incl. pump). I looked at the rad Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 but it is too large for me to fit anywhere....Any other rads you can recommend for this setup?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Just get a pump res combo from EK. Easiest way to do it. I have the D5 pump and ek x res. I had a xspc res and bitspower one before, they are nice but the EK one is better imo. Just get the combo and tubing size doesn't really matter and for your setup I wouldn't worry about flow rate or pump speed etc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> +1 on the ek d5 combo. If you have space underneath or on the side of your desk, you could even go with a Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 LT Radiator or similar. There are a lot of choices of fittings, I use ek, monsoon, and I have a couple bitspower pieces. Tubing size is really personal preference, so it's whatever size you like.


----------



## nycgtr

Get an external rad box and stick rads in that, or just put the rad under your bench.


----------



## antandshell

I did not know they made such a thing! TY very much for all the help. I know what to do now









PS: Very intimidating trying to plan a water cooled GPU setup without having help..... I had not a clue before i posted on here, even after watching many you tube videos.

Thank you again.

Anthony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Get an external rad box and stick rads in that, or just put the rad under your bench.


----------



## dilster97

Got one of those EVBOT things. Card artifacts at 1505MHz even with 1.3V and 8GHz effective mem at 1.7V.

i'm defo doing something wrong. Going to pick up this as i can't get a good used fluke.

Card is the 980 KPE. LN2 bios and on the 350.12(?) driver. CPU: Core i5 3570K on a H80i bound to the Z77X-UP7.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=8hsg5 @strong island 1 for the sheet


----------



## Kimir

I don't think you are doing anything wrong, this 980KPE is a PITA, voltage gives me no benefit with any other bios than kpex2c.rom.
Which in itself is a pita because you need k-boost for mem oc and still require lot more volt for a little bit more of Mhz.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I don't think you are doing anything wrong, this 980KPE is a PITA, voltage gives me no benefit with any other bios than kpex2c.rom.
> Which in itself is a pita because you need k-boost for mem oc and still require lot more volt for a little bit more of Mhz.


You got that right ..... anyone wonna swap a 71.1 ASIC card for a 67-68 ASIC..... mine don't play well together.

I'm waiting for the blocks myself. I'm gonna loop them in with my CPU on my 2x XTX360's and XTX240 setup.

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Bitspower 980 KPE blocks are here.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-vg-ngtx980ekp-full-cover-vga-waterblock-for-evga-geforce-gtx-980-k-ngp-n.html

SS


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Got one of those EVBOT things. Card artifacts at 1505MHz even with 1.3V and 8GHz effective mem at 1.7V.
> 
> i'm defo doing something wrong. Going to pick up this as i can't get a good used fluke.
> 
> Card is the 980 KPE. LN2 bios and on the 350.12(?) driver. CPU: Core i5 3570K on a H80i bound to the Z77X-UP7.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=8hsg5 @strong island 1 for the sheet


Roll back to 347.88, found latest drivers unstable at same clocks as 347.88 on my KPE. Latest drivers dont detect card either if using kpex2c.rom. As others have quoted on air KPE is PITA.


----------



## sjznjsjsn

Does anyone here have the stock BIOSes for 980 Classies? Specifically the 3988 model (BIOSes for the 2988 don't work into the 3988).


----------



## KoNLaR

Hi assume most people are interested in the new classified, but was wondering about my overclock with 780 Classy with the hydro copper waterblock.

Currently got it to Core clock 1400Mhz @ 1.325V and Memory 7,600Mhz @ 1.7V with max temp of 45 celsius. I also only got a 650W Power Supply,

How much can I expect from this card with this waterblock, is there more space in terms of overclocking it more with my power supply?

Also is my settings good, average or below average?

Thanks for all help


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Hi assume most people are interested in the new classified, but was wondering about my overclock with 780 Classy with the hydro copper waterblock.
> 
> Currently got it to Core clock 1400Mhz @ 1.325V and Memory 7,600Mhz @ 1.7V with max temp of 45 celsius. I also only got a 650W Power Supply,
> 
> How much can I expect from this card with this waterblock, is there more space in terms of overclocking it more with my power supply?
> 
> Also is my settings good, average or below average?
> 
> Thanks for all help


I would say above average. I would be happy breaking 1400mhz with anything under 1.35v. Now the max temp of 45 celsius is on air? Your air temperature is what my water temperature is and you have more voltage









Water block may not benefit you in terms of pushing the card more. The temperatures are great, they would be even lower with the waterblock you would hit the voltage limit pretty quick. That waterblock would be a different story if you couldn't push the card past 1.25v because of temperatures hitting 80C+ but in this case temperature is not a limit for you.


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> I would say above average. I would be happy breaking 1400mhz with anything under 1.35v. Now the max temp of 45 celsius is on air? Your air temperature is what my water temperature is and you have more voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water block may not benefit you in terms of pushing the card more. The temperatures are great, they would be even lower with the waterblock you would hit the voltage limit pretty quick. That waterblock would be a different story if you couldn't push the card past 1.25v because of temperatures hitting 80C+ but in this case temperature is not a limit for you.


Ive already got the waterblock


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Ive already got the waterblock


Derp








Sorry I re-read your post. You shouldn't be limited in terms of daily usage, I would be careful with benchmarking if you add voltage though. Only way would be to monitor with a multimeter to see what the power draw is and go from there.


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Derp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I re-read your post. You shouldn't be limited in terms of daily usage, I would be careful with benchmarking if you add voltage though. Only way would be to monitor with a multimeter to see what the power draw is and go from there.


Well I know that Kingpin overclocked this card to air with 1.35V @ 1410Mhz, but he obviously had a AX1200i, and with the power limit, if I set it too 150% that should be = 900W, but its not throttling or anything or shutting down. So basiclly I know I can add more voltage, but Im not sure how much power I got left and what would be the voltage limit before it would degrade the GPU a lot aswell as clock speed, what I can expect to be max with watercooling? I read somewhere that a guy reached 1523mhz on water, although not sure with what voltage.


----------



## nycgtr

EK blocks are up at the EK Site. Priced very reasonably.

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-gtx-9x0-series/ek-fc980-gtx-classy-kpe-acetal-nickel.html

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-gtx-9x0-series/ek-fc980-gtx-classy-kpe-nickel.html


----------



## Kimir

Good, I might grab one, one day when I'll watercool my bench table.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Well I know that Kingpin overclocked this card to air with 1.35V @ 1410Mhz, but he obviously had a AX1200i, and with the power limit, if I set it too 150% that should be = 900W, but its not throttling or anything or shutting down. So basiclly I know I can add more voltage, but Im not sure how much power I got left and what would be the voltage limit before it would degrade the GPU a lot aswell as clock speed, what I can expect to be max with watercooling? I read somewhere that a guy reached 1523mhz on water, although not sure with what voltage.


Your only 100% way to do push everything to the limit is by purchasing a digital multimeter to guarantee the voltages on the card and killawatt to guarantee the power draw readings out of the wall. You can snag them for cheap and they are the only foolproof way to push further while avoiding the unnecessary risks. Pushing the voltage on the card to test the power supply limit to see if OCP kicks in would only be recipe for disaster. Either way seems like your card has potential and is very strong


----------



## sjznjsjsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjznjsjsn*
> 
> Does anyone here have the stock BIOSes for 980 Classies? Specifically the 3988 model (BIOSes for the 2988 don't work into the 3988).


So, nobody has the BIOS?


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjznjsjsn*
> 
> So, nobody has the BIOS?


Have you checked the Techpowerup site yet? Scratch that, I looked close and there was no classified evga model.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Hey sjznjsjsn, if ur not in a hurry I have one I'm getting within a weeks time, hopefully. Person I'm buying it from had to go out of the country

for a funeral, but should be back soon. It's still bnib, so it hasn't been tampered with.

If that's too long a wait, I understand, np.









FF


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjznjsjsn*
> 
> So, nobody has the BIOS?


Check KingPin 980 Classified forum?

I think that is the stock bios. Not 100% though. Might be the same bios in the OP.

New to classified cards. What is an XOC bios? I want to milk every last bit of performance out of this card. But I don't want to hardware modify it.

GTX 980 Classified btw


----------



## sjznjsjsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Hey sjznjsjsn, if ur not in a hurry I have one I'm getting within a weeks time, hopefully. Person I'm buying it from had to go out of the country
> 
> for a funeral, but should be back soon. It's still bnib, so it hasn't been tampered with.
> 
> If that's too long a wait, I understand, np.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF


A week's wait is better than waiting forever and never getting a BIOS! Thanks for taking the time to get it to me, even if it might take a while.


----------



## sjznjsjsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> Check KingPin 980 Classified forum?
> 
> I think that is the stock bios. Not 100% though. Might be the same bios in the OP.
> 
> New to classified cards. What is an XOC bios? I want to milk every last bit of performance out of this card. But I don't want to hardware modify it.
> 
> GTX 980 Classified btw


That forum didn't have the BIOS.


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjznjsjsn*
> 
> That forum didn't have the BIOS.


Did you click on the "BIOS for EVGA GTX 980 Classified card"

It will download "ClassyX.rom"


----------



## sjznjsjsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> Did you click on the "BIOS for EVGA GTX 980 Classified card"
> 
> It will download "ClassyX.rom"


That is the BIOS that the card currently has on it, which does not work. It is made for 2988 cards, not the newer 3988s.


----------



## bishop161

Ahh yeah I didn't know which was on there. Might want to try creating an account over there and asking for it if you can't find it here.


----------



## hwoverclkd

speaking of 'stock' bios, isn't that something that EVGA support would be glad to provide? they're usually quick to respond.


----------



## anti-clockwize

Having a go at overclocking my 780TI SLI setup at the moment,
got to 1332Mhz (I think? .... +195MHz GPU Clock Offset in Evga Precision X 16) and +200Mhz memory clock offset. --[edit:] it seems like this is the limit at 100% power target, +208MHz crashed instantly on the benchmark, increased power target to 105%, crashed after about 5 seconds of benchmark)

Pretty happy to see this card running at these clock speeds considering I have not yet increased the power target or Gpu temp target, and temperatures haven't gone above 41 degrees in my benchmarks (which have put both cards at 99% constantly.)
Power consumption hasn't gone over 80% either so i guess there's still room to move before having to try a flashed bios?

I've decided to do this mainly because of gta v, trying to get it a little smoother if possible. (currently have all the settings up so that 6100/6132Mb of vram is used).

Im running 3x 1080p 24" monitors.

Custom loop cooling cpu, gpu's and motherboard vrm and chipset.

One of the cards should be able to clock higher than the other, one's a kingpin the other is a classy, is it worth overclocking the kingpin further? at the moment i have them linked to equal clocks, but the kingpin clearly has more room to move, its running at 1.00V and about 15% less power consumption @ 99% load...


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> speaking of 'stock' bios, isn't that something that EVGA support would be glad to provide? they're usually quick to respond.


Probably the best place to get it. Would be nice to put it on techpowerup database also








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anti-clockwize*
> 
> Having a go at overclocking my 780TI SLI setup at the moment,
> got to 1332Mhz (I think? .... +195MHz GPU Clock Offset in Evga Precision X 16) and +200Mhz memory clock offset. --[edit:] it seems like this is the limit at 100% power target, +208MHz crashed instantly on the benchmark, increased power target to 105%, crashed after about 5 seconds of benchmark)
> 
> Pretty happy to see this card running at these clock speeds considering I have not yet increased the power target or Gpu temp target, and temperatures haven't gone above 41 degrees in my benchmarks (which have put both cards at 99% constantly.)
> Power consumption hasn't gone over 80% either so i guess there's still room to move before having to try a flashed bios?
> 
> I've decided to do this mainly because of gta v, trying to get it a little smoother if possible. (currently have all the settings up so that 6100/6132Mb of vram is used).
> 
> Im running 3x 1080p 24" monitors.
> 
> Custom loop cooling cpu, gpu's and motherboard vrm and chipset.
> 
> One of the cards should be able to clock higher than the other, one's a kingpin the other is a classy, is it worth overclocking the kingpin further? at the moment i have them linked to equal clocks, but the kingpin clearly has more room to move, its running at 1.00V and about 15% less power consumption @ 99% load...


Push those cards to the limit before pushing them to the limit on the flashed bios. Will help to know exactly what they can and were doing before. The last thing you want to do is be flashing bios back and forth to run the same tests.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Sneaking in a little late:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=fsrg5


----------



## ssiperko

Well well what do we have here?












SS


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Well well what do we have here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Waterblocks that PROBABLY fit your card.. or our card.. unlike the EK Variant that bows the PCB.. Fantastic stuff from EK.


----------



## anti-clockwize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Push those cards to the limit before pushing them to the limit on the flashed bios. Will help to know exactly what they can and were doing before. The last thing you want to do is be flashing bios back and forth to run the same tests.


will do.

seems that the oc was not as stable as i thought, last night i was gaming on them all good.
this morning i've turn the computer on, set the oc, start gaming and getting crashes.


----------



## FlankerWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Waterblocks that PROBABLY fit your card.. or our card.. unlike the EK Variant that bows the PCB.. Fantastic stuff from EK.


And "Holiday closure on April 27th"
http://www.ekwb.com/news/583/19/Holiday-closure-on-April-27th/
Im curious when will they responsd.


----------



## bishop161

So this is going to be my first classified card and I want to get every bit of performance out of my classified 980.

I see that there is a software for classified cards to really unlock them.

I also see people talking about XOC bios for the card?

Can anyone give me a little direction on how to max out these beast.

Also, what kind of clocks should I be hoping for under water? I'm hoping to get in the 1600-1700 range.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> So this is going to be my first classified card and I want to get every bit of performance out of my classified 980.
> 
> I see that there is a software for classified cards to really unlock them.
> 
> I also see people talking about XOC bios for the card?
> 
> Can anyone give me a little direction on how to max out these beast.
> 
> Also, what kind of clocks should I be hoping for under water? I'm hoping to get in the 1600-1700 range.


i believe under water you should definitely hit that mark. the software tool is on the first page and there are some bios's at kingpincoolingforums.

i would find your max stability first without adding voltage and then start slowly adding some and raise the clocks at the same time.

here is the bios kingpin has posted for 980 classy. also use this version of precision x once you start adding voltage with software tool. this version removes the voltage link so it wont over ride the software tools voltage when setting clocks.

if you need any help let me know.

ClassyX.zip 137k .zip file


i forgot precision x too big to attach here.

here is link, post#66

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2977&page=7


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Waterblocks that PROBABLY fit your card.. or our card.. unlike the EK Variant that bows the PCB.. Fantastic stuff from EK.


Ya think?











The "Bits Fit" nice the bummer is I don't have enough fittings to connect the two.









I gotta go dig the boxes out for the single slot brackets.

I'm trying to find a 67 ASIC card to swap for my 71 so I have a matched set of 67's.

SS


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> i believe under water you should definitely hit that mark. the software tool is on the first page and there are some bios's at kingpincoolingforums.
> 
> i would find your max stability first without adding voltage and then start slowly adding some and raise the clocks at the same time.
> 
> here is the bios kingpin has posted for 980 classy. also use this version of precision x once you start adding voltage with software tool. this version removes the voltage link so it wont over ride the software tools voltage when setting clocks.
> 
> if you need any help let me know.
> 
> ClassyX.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> i forgot precision x too big to attach here.
> 
> here is link, post#66
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2977&page=7


You the man!









Wich bios do you guys overwrite? LN2 bios?

Hopefully i'll get around to it this weekend. If not, i'll be sure to post up as soon as I do.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> You the man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wich bios do you guys overwrite? LN2 bios?
> 
> Hopefully i'll get around to it this weekend. If not, i'll be sure to post up as soon as I do.


I use the ln2 bios slot

I just did this with the kpex4pc bios on air, fan 100%.



SS


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I use the ln2 bios slot
> 
> I just did this with the kpex4pc bios on air, fan 100%.
> 
> SS


Nice, what voltage?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Nice, what voltage?


+.25mv

That was it though.

No higher with crashes .... running the 350 drivers which it seems isn't optimal.

I haven't run the 67 card yet as it's test fitted with the block.

These are the RMA'd cards I just got back last week. Funny thing is they have different serial #'s but the ASIC's are the same or almost the same I can't remember exactly but they were 67.x and 71.x too.

AGAIN I'm throwing this out thar that if anyone wants to swap thar 67.x ASIC for my 71.1 ASIC lemme know..... my low rep is killing me in the For Sale forums.

SS


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> +.25mv
> 
> That was it though.
> 
> No higher with crashes .... running the 350 drivers which it seems isn't optimal.
> 
> I haven't run the 67 card yet as it's test fitted with the block.
> 
> These are the RMA'd cards I just got back last week. Funny thing is they have different serial #'s but the ASIC's are the same or almost the same I can't remember exactly but they were 67.x and 71.x too.
> 
> AGAIN I'm throwing this out thar that if anyone wants to swap thar 67.x ASIC for my 71.1 ASIC lemme know..... my low rep is killing me in the For Sale forums.
> 
> SS


Good scores man. If you're having trouble I'm going to have to try ebay








I'm trying to move to maxwell but not without selling kepler cards. I've got a good deal going but not everyone cares for last generation it seems.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Good scores man. If you're having trouble I'm going to have to try ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to move to maxwell but not without selling kepler cards. I've got a good deal going but not everyone cares for last generation it seems.


Thanks..... sad kinda .... one of my 980 amp extremes has done 14k at 1550/2200 with with my 4770k @ 4.8 on my z87 exteme 6 board. I have it listed on eBay.

My troubles here are not enough rep to sell my "junk".









SS


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Thanks..... sad kinda .... one of my 980 amp extremes has done 14k at 1550/2200 with with my 4770k @ 4.8 on my z87 exteme 6 board. I have it listed on eBay.
> 
> My troubles here are not enough rep to sell my "junk".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


I usually sell to friends or give to family. These graphics card and all the blocks cost way too much for me to gift though. I took mine off craigslist because I got tired of people offering me $200 for one card. I hope you are able to sell yours


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> I usually sell to friends or give to family. These graphics card and all the blocks cost way too much for me to gift though. I took mine off craigslist because I got tired of people offering me $200 for one card. I hope you are able to sell yours


You and me bofh!

My other obsession is my 2 ZRX's which are about to get some serious luv.

Good luck on yer hunt!

SS


----------



## sdmf74

Can someone please refresh my memory? What is the "approximate" voltage reading with a DMM compared to voltage reading with software voltage tool on the 780TI K|NGP|N? for instance if I set the software to 1.3v what is my actual DMM voltage? I know every cards slightly different just looking for approximate. Dont have my DMM right now and its been a while, Thanx!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

My two cards vary from .05 to .07, but they aren't ti's just normal 780 classifieds


----------



## sdmf74

If I am remembering correctly that sounds about right, maybe someone with a 780 TI K|NGP|N can comment also Thanx!


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Can someone please refresh my memory? What is the "approximate" voltage reading with a DMM compared to voltage reading with software voltage tool on the 780TI K|NGP|N? for instance if I set the software to 1.3v what is my actual DMM voltage? I know every cards slightly different just looking for approximate. Dont have my DMM right now and its been a while, Thanx!


.05 - .08

If I have 1.2 on the bios, the card might go to 1.25 on certain loads and I've seen it peek at 1.277
The memory was .05 above on idle, 1.6 on controller gave me 1.65 on idle and approximately 1.7ish under load

For your own safety I would consider it a flat .08 so you don't hurt you or any cards around you.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

what is considered the best bios for the 780Ti Classifieds when used under water?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> what is considered the best bios for the 780Ti Classifieds when used under water?


at least for the last 3 classified cards i've had, evga bios. i believe it's the same as xti (?) Skyn3t is also good but you'd usually hit a wall and need much lower temps than water could do for you.


----------



## dilster97

Out of all the custom bioses that are available for the GTX 980 KPE what's the good one for AIR?


----------



## Dissolution187

Neither of the skyn3t bios's will work with my new EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified... Anyone know why this would be? I tried all 4 of the bios's in the zips and none of them will take....


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Neither of the skyn3t bios's will work with my new EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified... Anyone know why this would be? I tried all 4 of the bios's in the zips and none of them will take....


what issues were you having?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Did you run the nvflash --protectoff?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Also- have you switched to the LN2 bios as I dont think you can flash the first one?


----------



## Dissolution187

The nv flash tool just tells me that it is incompatible and kicks me out. Every time I flashed my old 780 I did it this way with no issues. With this card I got yesterday it just won't let me flash it.


----------



## Dissolution187

Yes I have it on LN2.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> The nv flash tool just tells me that it is incompatible and kicks me out. Every time I flashed my old 780 I did it this way with no issues. With this card I got yesterday it just won't let me flash it.


which version are you using? if this is different from yours, give it a try:

nvflash_windows_5.164.zip 713k .zip file


EDIT: also, if you can post a screenshot of the error perhaps other people who might have the same experience may chime in


----------



## Dissolution187

It says "PCI subsystem ID mismatch". I currently have bios 80.80.34.01.80. It flashes so fast I can't get a clean SS but that is all it says.


----------



## Dissolution187

Tried the newer version you showed me and same error.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Try this -

nvflash -4 -5 -6 *bios name*

that should ignore mismatches.


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Try this -
> 
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 *bios name*
> 
> that should ignore mismatches.


Thank you. I was doing it a different way because it worked every time I did it in the past. This worked perfectly.

I do have another question.... I am using MSI AB, and I was wondering if I should set the power target to 300 and the temp to 90C or if there is a better approach for these sliders?

Apparently I can only go to 150% with this bios for the power target? Does that sound right? I could go to 300% on my 780 classified.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Great to hear that worked.

raising the power target just allows the card to use more power should it be needed. It doesnt mean that it will use the power just because it is there.

Temp target it probably more important as if you hit this the card will throttle.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Thank you. I was doing it a different way because it worked every time I did it in the past. This worked perfectly.
> 
> I do have another question.... I am using MSI AB, and I was wondering if I should set the power target to 300 and the temp to 90C or if there is a better approach for these sliders?
> 
> Apparently I can only go to 150% with this bios for the power target? Does that sound right? I could go to 300% on my 780 classified.


Don't worry about the software power limit percentage. The bios may have a power limit that is very high so 101% on this bios might be equivalent to 300% of another bios.


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Don't worry about the software power limit percentage. The bios may have a power limit that is very high so 101% on this bios might be equivalent to 300% of another bios.


Thanks! I guess I will just leave it at 150% for now.

What is the highest I should push the voltage for this card? I know 1.35 is like max max max for air from what I have read, but would running at say 1.250 volts be too much? I monitor temps all the time.


----------



## Dissolution187

Sadly, I think I got a crap card. I can't even get up to 200 core clock at 1.268 volts..... ugh.


----------



## trippinonprozac

+200 core???

if it is a custom bios its base clock will be higher too... You might be trying to run over 1250 mhz!


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Sadly, I think I got a crap card. I can't even get up to 200 core clock at 1.268 volts..... ugh.


which bios did you run with?


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> +200 core???
> 
> if it is a custom bios its base clock will be higher too... You might be trying to run over 1250 mhz!


I used skyn3t's custom bios... P0-BD I believe. 80-80-34-01-80 Default clock at 1085 and Default Memory at 1750.

I currently have it set to 1275 core and 1850 memory @ 1.268 volts. I ran Heaven 4 and got a score of 1804 max temps at 73 C.... does that seem low for this card?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I used skyn3t's custom bios... P0-BD I believe. 80-80-34-01-80 Default clock at 1085 and Default Memory at 1750.
> 
> I currently have it set to 1275 core and 1850 memory @ 1.268 volts. I ran Heaven 4 and got a score of 1804 max temps at 73 C.... does that seem low for this card?


your clock sounds about average for a classy on air. For heaven score, 1804 at what resolution/settings? If maxed out at 1080 (without tweak), it's a few points lower but not far out. I'd rather look at the average FPS which i believe you got ~71. Looks OK to me.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I used skyn3t's custom bios... P0-BD I believe. 80-80-34-01-80 Default clock at 1085 and Default Memory at 1750.
> 
> I currently have it set to 1275 core and 1850 memory @ 1.268 volts. I ran Heaven 4 and got a score of 1804 *max temps at 73 C*.... does that seem low for this card?


you are running the fans @100%, right?

don't get me wrong, 73c is perfectly fine but i get better ~64c or less on any kepler i've had.


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you are running the fans @100%, right?
> 
> don't get me wrong, 73c is perfectly fine but i get better ~64c or less on any kepler i've had.


What voltage did you have your card at to get 63 C? Are you on water? I am on air, so that could be why my temps are a bit high.

Am I okay to run the card at this voltage all the time?

Yes the fans are at 100%.


----------



## Dissolution187

This is what I have as of right now.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> What voltage did you have your card at to get 63 C? Are you on water? I am on air, so that could be why my temps are a bit high.
> 
> Am I okay to run the card at this voltage all the time?
> 
> Yes the fans are at 100%.


try taking the side off your case.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> This is what I have as of right now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


a quick run using that voltage (but not adjusting the clocks) in fire strike ultra:
test 1 1.334
test 2 1.317
test 3 (physic) 1.278
combined 1.322

DMM readings! but ymmv!!

temp 67c using my "aggressive" fan curve in AB.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Dissolution187

Why does skyn3t bios for the regular 780 classified boost the Base core clock to 1110.5 Mhz and the 780 Ti only to 1084? Is the chip much faster in the Ti or something?

The reason I ask is because I had a 780 that went to 1280 core and 400+ memory OC.... my 780 ti barely hits 1267 and 200 on the memory..... Did I just have a really powerful OCing 780 or is the 780 ti still more powerful?

The only difference I found was the memory bandwidth is higher, and the effective memory speed is 7000 on the Ti over 6000 on the regular classified. Oh and more cuda cores as well on the Ti.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Why does skyn3t bios for the regular 780 classified boost the Base core clock to 1110.5 Mhz and the 780 Ti only to 1084? Is the chip much faster in the Ti or something?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I had a 780 that went to 1280 core and 400+ memory OC.... my 780 ti barely hits 1267 and 200 on the memory..... Did I just have a really powerful OCing 780 or is the 780 ti still more powerful?
> 
> The only difference I found was the memory bandwidth is higher, and the effective memory speed is 7000 on the Ti over 6000 on the regular classified. Oh and more cuda cores as well on the Ti.


well, if i may add 780 ti also has more TMU than 780. Higher texture units, more cuda cores, higher memory bandwidth makes 780 Ti definitely powerful than 780.

Base clock is irrelevant especially on these classy cards. And how high you can clock a gpu is a luck of draw. 780 that is clocked @1280 is still < 780 Ti clocked @1267mhz. 780 might need ~150mhz to come close to Ti.


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> well, if i may add 780 ti also has more TMU than 780. Higher texture units, more cuda cores, higher memory bandwidth makes 780 Ti definitely powerful than 780.
> 
> Base clock is irrelevant especially on these classy cards. And how high you can clock a gpu is a luck of draw. 780 that is clocked @1280 is still < 780 Ti clocked @1267mhz. 780 might need ~150mhz to come close to Ti.


Thanks.


----------



## bishop161

I just got my gtx980 classified in with the EK water block and its too long to fit in my case! Tried to reroute my entire loop to make it work and while I can make everything fit, I cant properly drain my loop!
















Looks like i'm going to have to sell it and buy or trade for a reference length gtx980. What do you guys think I could get for it? Has EK waterblock and evga back plate. Anyone know anyone looking? :


----------



## looniam

a dremel is your friend!


----------



## Clownz90

Anyone got a 780 Ti Classified Standard bios for the LN2 profile lying around?


----------



## Crash-Over

Two 980 Kingpins


----------



## nycgtr

Votage, clock and temps? Thanks


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clownz90*
> 
> Anyone got a 780 Ti Classified Standard bios for the LN2 profile lying around?


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+780+Ti&interface=&memType=&memSize=


----------



## Clownz90

Then to another question!
Do anyone know what would be the cause of my card giving black tearing on LN2 And Default one also with no OC's or anything. but if i flash to Skyn3t bios its fine...


----------



## bishop161

My classified gtx 980 card topped out at 1650mhz using max power through Precision X. Only hitting 42C under load with water, so I'm going to push it some more. What is the "safe" voltage I should use for everyday? I've seen 1.3v tossed around a few times.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> My classified gtx 980 card topped out at 1650mhz using max power through Precision X. Only hitting 42C under load with water, so I'm going to push it some more. What is the "safe" voltage I should use for everyday? I've seen 1.3v tossed around a few times.


I'm not sure about 980 classy yet, but I run my 780 classy at 1.32 during long gaming sessions with no problems at all. As far as OC for benching, I've gone up to 1.35mv without issue (780 classified controller allows up to 1.5mv). The best thing for me is to create different OC profiles using Nvidia Nspector, and then using the required voltage using the 780 classified controller. I have to do this because some games artifact at clocks speeds which other games don't.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> My classified gtx 980 card topped out at 1650mhz using max power through Precision X. Only hitting 42C under load with water, so I'm going to push it some more. What is the "safe" voltage I should use for everyday? I've seen 1.3v tossed around a few times.


1.3 is nothing. As long as temps are under control


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

I have just gotten my tri sli 780Ti Classified setup going and Im finding that my overclocks are absolute rubbish. I have tried a couple of custom bioses including skynets rev 2 but I cant get stable on anything over about 1100mhz. All bioses have been flashed to the LN2 bios slot.

The current bios sets 3d voltage to 1.21v and I can confirm this is working fine. The 3d core clock is 1201 mhz but this is not stable and crashes in 3dmark Firestrike. All crashes are a hard lock and the system needs to be reset. My question is - Is it likely I just have a **** card amongst them (I am doubting its that) or could it be something else like a bios setting?

I am using a Rampage 4 extreme and I have the supplementary PCIE power plugged in. Should any of my bios voltages be adjusted for the fact I am running 3 cards?? Any help would be greatly appreciated as throwing more voltage at the cards doesnt seem to do anything other than make them hotter.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have just gotten my tri sli 780Ti Classified setup going and Im finding that my overclocks are absolute rubbish. I have tried a couple of custom bioses including skynets rev 2 but I cant get stable on anything over about 1100mhz. All bioses have been flashed to the LN2 bios slot.
> 
> The current bios sets 3d voltage to 1.21v and I can confirm this is working fine. The 3d core clock is 1201 mhz but this is not stable and crashes in 3dmark Firestrike. All crashes are a hard lock and the system needs to be reset. My question is - Is it likely I just have a **** card amongst them (I am doubting its that) or could it be something else like a bios setting?
> 
> I am using a Rampage 4 extreme and I have the supplementary PCIE power plugged in. Should any of my bios voltages be adjusted for the fact I am running 3 cards?? Any help would be greatly appreciated as throwing more voltage at the cards doesnt seem to do anything other than make them hotter.


Sorry, I do not know the answer, but I have a suggestion. Download the classified tool and change the PWM frequency to around 416. I was having problems getting my two cards over 1320 MHz, and after I changed the pwm freq, I was able to get past 1380 MHz with both cards.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Sorry, I do not know the answer, but I have a suggestion. Download the classified tool and change the PWM frequency to around 416. I was having problems getting my two cards over 1320 MHz, and after I changed the pwm freq, I was able to get past 1380 MHz with both cards.


Ok I will give it a go tonight.

I was just under the assumption (and from previous experience) that the nvidia driver would typically crash when it was a core voltage issue rather than lock my entire machine.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

In the spirit of Modding things you aren't supposed to, I made my EKWB for my K|ngp|ns one-off for the time being. I will post a log as to how I accomplished it.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clownz90*
> 
> Then to another question!
> Do anyone know what would be the cause of my card giving black tearing on LN2 And Default one also with no OC's or anything. but if i flash to Skyn3t bios its fine...


i would try doing driver clean-up first (DDU) then re-install. Let us know how it goes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have just gotten my tri sli 780Ti Classified setup going and Im finding that my overclocks are absolute rubbish. I have tried a couple of custom bioses including skynets rev 2 but I cant get stable on anything over about 1100mhz. All bioses have been flashed to the LN2 bios slot.
> 
> The current bios sets 3d voltage to 1.21v and I can confirm this is working fine. The 3d core clock is 1201 mhz but this is not stable and crashes in 3dmark Firestrike. All crashes are a hard lock and the system needs to be reset. My question is - Is it likely I just have a **** card amongst them (I am doubting its that) or could it be something else like a bios setting?
> 
> I am using a Rampage 4 extreme and I have the supplementary PCIE power plugged in. Should any of my bios voltages be adjusted for the fact I am running 3 cards?? Any help would be greatly appreciated as throwing more voltage at the cards doesnt seem to do anything other than make them hotter.


That clock sounds a bit low for a classified. Have you tested each card to its limit before enabling tri-sli? The weakest card would pull the rest down...and sometimes, the maximum stable clock for all three would be a little lower than the weakest individual card does.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> i would try doing driver clean-up first (DDU) then re-install. Let us know how it goes.
> That clock sounds a bit low for a classified. Have you tested each card to its limit before enabling tri-sli? The weakest card would pull the rest down...and sometimes, the maximum stable clock for all three would be a little lower than the weakest individual card does.


Unfortunately I didnt get to test on their own as they are watercooled and I was not going to be pulling the loop apart to test each card on their own.

I do understand that they will be limited by the weakest card but surely 1200mhz is attainable for ANY Classified at 1.21v?? Every single one I have read about will do 1200 @ stock voltage. Is it normal to get full system locks due to vcore or should I see a driver crash?

Not sure if it is worth mentioning but my PSU is an EVGA G2 1300w.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Unfortunately I didnt get to test on their own as they are watercooled and I was not going to be pulling the loop apart to test each card on their own.
> 
> I do understand that they will be limited by the weakest card but surely *1200mhz is attainable for ANY Classified at 1.21v*?? Every single one I have read about will do 1200 @ stock voltage. Is it normal to get full system locks due to vcore or should I see a driver crash?
> 
> Not sure if it is worth mentioning but my PSU is an EVGA G2 1300w.


well, i've had 4 classified since last year and one of them couldn't do 1201 @ 1.212v...still questionable stability @1188mhz though. To get 1201 / 1215 mhz, i'd need at least 50mV more...actually I didn't test how much more volts was needed as I sent it back to EVGA right away lol.

About the PSU, 1300w is a stretch for 3 Classies. My dual classy could hit 1100W off the wall @ 1.25V each and a 4770k CPU. Factor in a 3rd gpu and you'll easily go beyond 1300w. I've seen system locks pretty common when it crashes with SLI enabled, than a driver crash.


----------



## trippinonprozac

oh wow I didnt think they would pull that much!!! I might test with 2 cards in SLI tonight and see if I have the same problems.

Might be heading for an AX1500i lol.


----------



## trippinonprozac

I might also try switching to stock bios/voltage on all cards and overclocking without a voltage bump to theoretically pull less power.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> oh wow I didnt think they would pull that much!!! I might test with 2 cards in SLI tonight and see if I have the same problems.
> 
> Might be heading for an AX1500i lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> I might also try switching to stock bios/voltage on all cards and overclocking without a voltage bump to theoretically pull less power.


good luck man! For BIOS, you might want to try the xti (evga) from the OP. Think its power limit is increased to 690w @115%, unless someone modded it before uploading.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> My classified gtx 980 card topped out at 1650mhz using max power through Precision X. Only hitting 42C under load with water, so I'm going to push it some more. What is the "safe" voltage I should use for everyday? I've seen 1.3v tossed around a few times.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> 1.3 is nothing. As long as temps are under control


^this.

I'm currently bleeding my blocks/system and will have some night time 4.9 4790k sli runs with 960x60mm push/pull by mid-week .... word of caution ..... MAKE SURE THE BLOCK SEALS ARE TIGHT BEFORE TESTING!!!!!!

This is why I need to wait till mid-week as I need to make damn sure I have no residue remaining on the board/slots etc. If you hear a 50,000 rpm blower running from now til Wednesday it's me.

SS


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> good luck man! For BIOS, you might want to try the xti (evga) from the OP. Think its power limit is increased to 690w @115%, unless someone modded it before uploading.


Ill give that bios a go.

I just bought the EVGA P2 1600 watt. Better to be safe than sorry right?


----------



## DuraN1

If anyone has a 980 KPE to sell, hit me up with a PM


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Ill give that bios a go.
> 
> I just bought the EVGA P2 1600 watt. Better to be safe than sorry right?


Yes it is, if you are benching and really pushing these cards with custom bios and 1,35 to 1.5 volts and overclocked CPU multiple power supplies become a necessity or you start getting shut downs, and other strange behavior


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Yes it is, if you are benching and really pushing these cards with custom bios and 1,35 to 1.5 volts and overclocked CPU multiple power supplies become a necessity or you start getting shut downs, and other strange behavior


----------



## Crash-Over

Thank you now I know why my pc crashes because a 1200 is not sufficient for


----------



## sjznjsjsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjznjsjsn*
> 
> So, nobody has the BIOS?


I'm still looking for the BIOS for the 04G-P4-3988 980 Classy. Please send me it.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Ok I will give it a go tonight.
> 
> I was just under the assumption (and from previous experience) that the nvidia driver would typically crash when it was a core voltage issue rather than lock my entire machine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have just gotten my tri sli 780Ti Classified setup going and Im finding that my overclocks are absolute rubbish. I have tried a couple of custom bioses including skynets rev 2 but I cant get stable on anything over about 1100mhz. All bioses have been flashed to the LN2 bios slot.
> 
> The current bios sets 3d voltage to 1.21v and I can confirm this is working fine. The 3d core clock is 1201 mhz but this is not stable and crashes in 3dmark Firestrike. All crashes are a hard lock and the system needs to be reset. My question is - Is it likely I just have a **** card amongst them (I am doubting its that) or could it be something else like a bios setting?
> 
> I am using a Rampage 4 extreme and I have the supplementary PCIE power plugged in. Should any of my bios voltages be adjusted for the fact I am running 3 cards?? Any help would be greatly appreciated as throwing more voltage at the cards doesnt seem to do anything other than make them hotter.


You need to bump up your core voltage at the very least. Mine is at 1.2875 pretty much 24/7 for all my mid range OC's. Extreme benching I go up as much as 1.45. You definitely need to download the Classified controller if you want to do anything substantial with your card; once clocks start getting up there, you'll need to utilize every option available on the controller.


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> You need to bump up your core voltage at the very least. Mine is at 1.2875 pretty much 24/7 for all my mid range OC's. Extreme benching I go up as much as 1.45. You definitely need to download the Classified controller if you want to do anything substantial with your card; once clocks start getting up there, you'll need to utilize every option available on the controller.


Is the classified controller recommended for everyday use? I'm guessing the classified controller will feed the card constant voltage. So I probably should have a profile for the classified controller and then a profile for use without the classified controller?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

This is my copy and paste from the EVGA forums. If the pictures do not work right away, I will correct them later.

First and Foremost, this is a minor modification that is fully reversible. If you damage your cooler, LED strip, waterblock, ego, pride, joy, or anything in the process, I take no responsibility. I enjoy modifying things, so I decided to make the EKWB for the K|ngp|n RGB.

Tools needed:

Jewelers screwdriver set, Scotch Double sided tape,a Dremel, no care for your waterblock warranty, patience, 980 K|ngp|n and EKWB plexi tops.



Start by fully removing the air cooler: Notice on the bottom right that there is 1 screw exposed, remove it.



Remove the two screws on the back side of the cooler:



On the front side, lift the black cling on the far left side using extreme caution not to break the black cover or cut the cooler shroud, remove the screw underneath it:



Once the shroud is off, you will find 3 LED strips. You are aiming for the long strip, (it is locating between the edge of the shroud and the lettered plate here. Remove the two screws on the bottom side and loosen the third one just slightly:




You will find that is has tape holding the wires in place and the led strip. Gently remove it and not tear it for reinstall/rma purposes (no picture)

Grab the PCB and water block, and set the block to where you can look at the PCB through the block, draw a box around LED_BOTTOM: (no box pictured )


I apologize now, I forgot to take a picture of this step in the process... Dremel the underside of the block to make room for the LED plug.. Only dremel the LED_bottom spot.. the others are too short to utilize efficiently, and you can see how ridiculously amazing they look with only the long strip. Once you have enough room for the plug to comfortably fit without flexing the PCB, clean everything throughly to remove any plexi that is left, then do the full block installation per the instructions. You can leave the LED installed during this part. This is post install:



Grab the Double sided scotch tape and slap it on the block. use a good knife, and trim the excess double sided tape at this point, or it will only collect a ton of dust at an alarming rate.. Since you won't see it, make it as close to the plexi as possible, but keep your knife on the nickel, since it creates a straight edge to trim the tape. Stick the LED strip to the tape... That is very important.  try to get the cables taught, but do not pull them too much.



Voila!



Go reap SUPER SEXY rewards!!!


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> Is the classified controller recommended for everyday use? I'm guessing the classified controller will feed the card constant voltage. So I probably should have a profile for the classified controller and then a profile for use without the classified controller?


The thing with the classified controller is you can't save profiles...it's a very basic tool as far as interface goes. It does feed constant voltage as well. What I do is usually when I game or bench, I'll use Nvidia Nspector (or Afterburner, Precision X, etc.) for all settings except voltage. Then I'll use the classified controller for all the power settings; generally I keep notes of the controller settings on the games/programs I rarely use due to there being no profile settings.


----------



## Dissolution187

Can someone tell me whether it will have a major impact on my card if I run the voltage say at 1.250-1.260 on my 780 Ti Classified 24/7? I always monitor temps and when benching it does get to around 75 C after an hour. I know these cards can go up to 85 C safe as EVGA head office explained to me. Will it degrade my card much in say 6 months tops? I will probably be buying a 980 at some point anyway.

Thanks.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Can someone tell me whether it will have a major impact on my card if I run the voltage say at 1.250-1.260 on my 780 Ti Classified 24/7? I always monitor temps and when benching it does get to around 75 C after an hour. I know these cards can go up to 85 C safe as EVGA head office explained to me. Will it degrade my card much in say 6 months tops? I will probably be buying a 980 at some point anyway.
> 
> Thanks.


I doubt it will harm the at all card so long as you're in the reasonable temp. Why do you want to force that voltage 24/7? I mainly jack it up for gaming or benching, otherwise I just leave it at stock. There was a time when I kept it @ 1.2875 24/7, but I saw no gains or benefit from it.


----------



## trippinonprozac

So last night I did some testing with the cards.

I disconnected the 8 pin cables from 2 of the cards, disabled the PCIE lanes for those cards and then ran a single card at a time to test overclocking without having to pull the loop apart.

The card in my primary slot will not overclock higher than 1110mhz on 1.21v

I did the same thing but then only supplied power the card in the next slot down and tested with the monitor plugged into it. This card passed Firestrike at 1170mhz @ 1.21v

Im yet to try the 3rd card isolated but could I actually have 3 classys that clock that poorly??


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> So last night I did some testing with the cards.
> 
> I disconnected the 8 pin cables from 2 of the cards, disabled the PCIE lanes for those cards and then ran a single card at a time to test overclocking without having to pull the loop apart.
> 
> The card in my primary slot will not overclock higher than 1110mhz on 1.21v
> 
> I did the same thing but then only supplied power the card in the next slot down and tested with the monitor plugged into it. This card passed Firestrike at 1170mhz @ 1.21v
> 
> Im yet to try the 3rd card isolated but could I actually have 3 classys that clock that poorly??


To you have a multi tester? Test the voltage on the cards to make sure they're getting the actual 1.21v. Could be a PSU isse.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> So last night I did some testing with the cards.
> 
> I disconnected the 8 pin cables from 2 of the cards, disabled the PCIE lanes for those cards and then ran a single card at a time to test overclocking without having to pull the loop apart.
> 
> The card in my primary slot will not overclock higher than 1110mhz on 1.21v
> 
> I did the same thing but then only supplied power the card in the next slot down and tested with the monitor plugged into it. This card passed Firestrike at 1170mhz @ 1.21v
> 
> Im yet to try the 3rd card isolated but could I actually have 3 classys that clock that poorly??


from where did you set the 1.212v, PX or Classy voltage tool?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> from where did you set the 1.212v, PX or Classy voltage tool?


Classy tool.

I then used GPUZ to monitor and make sure the voltage change was applied.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> To you have a multi tester? Test the voltage on the cards to make sure they're getting the actual 1.21v. Could be a PSU isse.


I do actually and that is a good idea!


----------



## trippinonprozac

I really shoudnt complain too much as 3 cards is overkill at 1440p.

How does this firestrike score look with CPU @ 4ghz and cards @ stock?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Classy tool.
> 
> I then used GPUZ to monitor and make sure the voltage change was applied.


ok...this question may sound silly but you flashed into the LN2 bios, right? It's possible to lose in gpu lottery but two in a row is very unusual. I'm thinking something isn't quite right. Once you measured the voltages and saw them to be at 1.2v, try cleaning up NVidia driver, PX (and AB if you have one installed), reinstall them back and try again. If you have other gpu monitoring tools try removing them as well before re-installing the drivers (Gpu-z is fine and may stay).

EDIT: BTW, I believe stock 780 ti classy bios should be boosting to ~1162mhz; FS score (graphics) appear to be OK


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> ok...this question may sound silly but you flashed into the LN2 bios, right? It's possible to lose in gpu lottery but two in a row is very unusual. I'm thinking something isn't quite right. Once you measured the voltages and saw them to be at 1.2v, try cleaning up NVidia driver, PX (and AB if you have one installed), reinstall them back and try again. If you have other gpu monitoring tools try removing them as well before re-installing the drivers (Gpu-z is fine and may stay).


yeah they are all flashed in the LN2 position (I will however double check tonight). I am thinking the same thing, hence me asking on this forum. I have clocked many cards and owned 680 classys, 780 Classys and now 780Ti. I have never had such issues so I thought something might be a miss.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> ok...this question may sound silly but you flashed into the LN2 bios, right? It's possible to lose in gpu lottery but two in a row is very unusual. I'm thinking something isn't quite right. Once you measured the voltages and saw them to be at 1.2v, try cleaning up NVidia driver, PX (and AB if you have one installed), reinstall them back and try again. If you have other gpu monitoring tools try removing them as well before re-installing the drivers (Gpu-z is fine and may stay).
> 
> EDIT: BTW, I believe stock 780 ti classy bios should be boosting to ~1162mhz; FS score (graphics) appear to be OK


Sorry when I say at stock, it was using the skynet rev 2 bios from the main page.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Sorry when I say at stock, it was using the skynet rev 2 bios from the main page.


Ok, no worries. So it's boost disabled then @1085mhz. Do you recall what were your boost clocks using the stock LN2 bios? It should boost around 1162mhz. If it doesn't get close to that clock in stock, and you've ruled out software / driver issue, something is wrong with your card.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Ok, no worries. So it's boost disabled then @1085mhz. Do you recall what were your boost clocks using the stock LN2 bios? It should boost around 1162mhz. If it doesn't get close to that clock in stock, and you've ruled out software / driver issue, something is wrong with your card.


Do you have a copy of the stock LN2 bios?? I didnt really do any testing on it.. (I know, I should of) haha


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Do you have a copy of the stock LN2 bios?? I didnt really do any testing on it.. (I know, I should of) haha


Sure:

Either from *TPU website*

OR this file (just rename to .ROM:

GK110.B2.zip 197k .zip file


----------



## trippinonprozac

Ok so last night I flashed all of my cards with the TPU stock LN2 bios.

I was able to run all benchmarks through @ stock and ran Heaven 4.0 for an hour looping maxed out without a crash.

I then raised the core by +13mhz and could see corruption in some scenes in firestrike. I bumped the core voltage in PX by 1 notch and tested again, this time saw slightly more flickering textures (but it didnt crash).

It seems anything over stock and I get crashes/corruption.

I have not forced a voltage change using the Classified tool yet.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Ok so last night I flashed all of my cards with the TPU stock LN2 bios.
> 
> I was able to run all benchmarks through @ stock and ran Heaven 4.0 for an hour looping maxed out without a crash.
> 
> I then raised the core by +13mhz and could see corruption in some scenes in firestrike. I bumped the core voltage in PX by 1 notch and tested again, this time saw slightly more flickering textures (but it didnt crash).
> 
> It seems anything over stock and I get crashes/corruption.
> 
> I have not forced a voltage change using the Classified tool yet.


that's fine. You can try 1.212v via PX, up the clock by +40 on each card and turn up the fans to at least 80% for both cards. Then run heaven again. If you have Tomb Raider, run its benchmark...it's better and quicker. The +40mhz should land you to 1201mhz boost clock. Mind the temp and clock frequency via gpu-z.

EDIT: sorry, if you are testing under water forget about the fan % speed


----------



## trippinonprozac

haha yeah I am under water. Temps never exceed 41c on the hottest card.

I tried 1.21v and still got corruption at +13mhz


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> haha yeah I am under water. Temps never exceed 41c on the hottest card.
> 
> I tried 1.21v and still got corruption at +13mhz


yeah, your card is weird. Have you tried cleaning up the drivers and re-install? Are those brandnew cards?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> yeah, your card is weird. Have you tried cleaning up the drivers and re-install? Are those brandnew cards?


Yeah I will try another driver clean.

Cards did a similar thing when tested individually too.

Not brand new no.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Yeah I will try another driver clean.
> 
> Cards did a similar thing when tested individually too.
> 
> Not brand new no.


Use DDU if possible. And if you're switching from AMD card, use DDU to remove AMD drivers. And you might want to put the stock cooler back on


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Use DDU if possible. And if you're switching from AMD card, use DDU to remove AMD drivers. And you might want to put the stock cooler back on


I have DDU so I will do that.

Nope, was a fresh copy of Windows.


----------



## dilster97

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=67mng

@strong island 1 for the list


----------



## trippinonprozac

So last night I was gaming at 1201mhz clocks and can run heaven 4.0 benchmark on an endless loop. It only seems to be firestrike that gives me corruption??

Could this be a bug rather than actual instability? BF4 and project cars ran for hours maxed out with massive amounts of AA.


----------



## bishop161

I FINALLY got everything in, hooked up, and running.









Card: gtx 980 Classified with EK water block
OC: 1631/7804 (+125/+300)
Voltage: Set to 1300mv in PrecisionX
ASIC: 84.9%
Max temp: 45C

Heaven:
1440p/ultra/8xAA - 47.6 fps 1991 score


3d mark:
Fire Strike 12838
Fire Strike Extreme 6924


guess its time to add some more power and see what this puppy will do.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> So last night I was gaming at 1201mhz clocks and can run heaven 4.0 benchmark on an endless loop. It only seems to be firestrike that gives me corruption??
> 
> Could this be a bug rather than actual instability? BF4 and project cars ran for hours maxed out with massive amounts of AA.


nice...glad your cards aren't dud. So by 'corruption' did you mean artifacts or something else?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> nice...glad your cards aren't dud. So by 'corruption' did you mean artifacts or something else?


yep, artifacts.


----------



## strong island 1

hey guys, is there anyone in here that can order from evga eu website. I need to order 2 epower boards, I will hook you up the best I can.


----------



## bishop161

So i tried juicing my classified gtx 980 to 1.35v. Still couldn't get any higher clocks than 1631. Should I go higher? 1.4v safe? Temps are great still.


----------



## TechSilver13

Does anyone have the Normal BIOS for 84.04.31.02.80? I over wrote mine thinking I was on LN2 :-(


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> This is my copy and paste from the EVGA forums. If the pictures do not work right away, I will correct them later.
> 
> First and Foremost, this is a minor modification that is fully reversible. If you damage your cooler, LED strip, waterblock, ego, pride, joy, or anything in the process, I take no responsibility. I enjoy modifying things, so I decided to make the EKWB for the K|ngp|n RGB.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Tools needed:
> 
> Jewelers screwdriver set, Scotch Double sided tape,a Dremel, no care for your waterblock warranty, patience, 980 K|ngp|n and EKWB plexi tops.
> 
> 
> 
> Start by fully removing the air cooler: Notice on the bottom right that there is 1 screw exposed, remove it.
> 
> 
> 
> Remove the two screws on the back side of the cooler:
> 
> 
> 
> On the front side, lift the black cling on the far left side using extreme caution not to break the black cover or cut the cooler shroud, remove the screw underneath it:
> 
> 
> 
> Once the shroud is off, you will find 3 LED strips. You are aiming for the long strip, (it is locating between the edge of the shroud and the lettered plate here. Remove the two screws on the bottom side and loosen the third one just slightly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will find that is has tape holding the wires in place and the led strip. Gently remove it and not tear it for reinstall/rma purposes (no picture)
> 
> Grab the PCB and water block, and set the block to where you can look at the PCB through the block, draw a box around LED_BOTTOM: (no box pictured )
> 
> 
> I apologize now, I forgot to take a picture of this step in the process... Dremel the underside of the block to make room for the LED plug.. Only dremel the LED_bottom spot.. the others are too short to utilize efficiently, and you can see how ridiculously amazing they look with only the long strip. Once you have enough room for the plug to comfortably fit without flexing the PCB, clean everything throughly to remove any plexi that is left, then do the full block installation per the instructions. You can leave the LED installed during this part. This is post install:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab the Double sided scotch tape and slap it on the block. use a good knife, and trim the excess double sided tape at this point, or it will only collect a ton of dust at an alarming rate.. Since you won't see it, make it as close to the plexi as possible, but keep your knife on the nickel, since it creates a straight edge to trim the tape. Stick the LED strip to the tape... That is very important.  try to get the cables taught, but do not pull them too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Voila!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go reap SUPER SEXY rewards!!!


That is downright sexy, not to mention makes me seriously contemplate Plexi/Nickel blocks!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I feel really stupid at the moment, but I am trying to reflash my gpus to the skynet rev. 4 bios again and it is not working. I've tried nvflash and ez flash. I re downloaded the bios from the first page. I do not know what else to do. The cards show they are on the same bios, but the power limits are different. The first one shows a limit of 110, but the second shows a limit of 115. I've shut down my computer multiple times hoping it would do something. Again, I feel really stupid at the moment, i've flashed them in the past without any trouble so any help would be really appreciated.

It fixed itself after it hard locked on firestrike extreme


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> This is my copy and paste from the EVGA forums. If the pictures do not work right away, I will correct them later.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First and Foremost, this is a minor modification that is fully reversible. If you damage your cooler, LED strip, waterblock, ego, pride, joy, or anything in the process, I take no responsibility. I enjoy modifying things, so I decided to make the EKWB for the K|ngp|n RGB.
> 
> Tools needed:
> 
> Jewelers screwdriver set, Scotch Double sided tape,a Dremel, no care for your waterblock warranty, patience, 980 K|ngp|n and EKWB plexi tops.
> 
> 
> 
> Start by fully removing the air cooler: Notice on the bottom right that there is 1 screw exposed, remove it.
> 
> 
> 
> Remove the two screws on the back side of the cooler:
> 
> 
> 
> On the front side, lift the black cling on the far left side using extreme caution not to break the black cover or cut the cooler shroud, remove the screw underneath it:
> 
> 
> 
> Once the shroud is off, you will find 3 LED strips. You are aiming for the long strip, (it is locating between the edge of the shroud and the lettered plate here. Remove the two screws on the bottom side and loosen the third one just slightly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will find that is has tape holding the wires in place and the led strip. Gently remove it and not tear it for reinstall/rma purposes (no picture)
> 
> Grab the PCB and water block, and set the block to where you can look at the PCB through the block, draw a box around LED_BOTTOM: (no box pictured )
> 
> 
> I apologize now, I forgot to take a picture of this step in the process... Dremel the underside of the block to make room for the LED plug.. Only dremel the LED_bottom spot.. the others are too short to utilize efficiently, and you can see how ridiculously amazing they look with only the long strip. Once you have enough room for the plug to comfortably fit without flexing the PCB, clean everything throughly to remove any plexi that is left, then do the full block installation per the instructions. You can leave the LED installed during this part. This is post install:
> 
> 
> 
> Grab the Double sided scotch tape and slap it on the block. use a good knife, and trim the excess double sided tape at this point, or it will only collect a ton of dust at an alarming rate.. Since you won't see it, make it as close to the plexi as possible, but keep your knife on the nickel, since it creates a straight edge to trim the tape. Stick the LED strip to the tape... That is very important.  try to get the cables taught, but do not pull them too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Voila!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go reap SUPER SEXY rewards!!!


Dam i dont know how I missed that. Super sexy. Might try this with my non KPE classified. Wont be able to change the colors, but I should still get the effect. I'm using the same kind of block.

Also, has anyone had any luck getting a EVGA backplate to work with EK blocks?


----------



## Gonzberg

Hey guys,

I just received my 780 Classified Hydro Copper from the dealer, probably one of the last 780 Classies to buy here in Germany.
When it came to overlocking, I was really disappointed:

With the max. stock supported voltage (1.2V) 1200Mhz was the highest clock to be stable..
When i raised the voltage up to 1.3V, 1230Mhz was the highest stable clock to go for... (temps round about 47°C)
The asic value ist 56,5% by the way..

Is there anything i can do? I read, EVGA may replace cards with bad oc-behavior.
Does anyone have experiences concerning that?

Thank you and best wishes from Germany,

Gonzberg


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gonzberg*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just received my 780 Classified Hydro Copper from the dealer, probably one of the last 780 Classies to buy here in Germany.
> When it came to overlocking, I was really disappointed:
> 
> With the max. stock supported voltage (1.2V) 1200Mhz was the highest clock to be stable..
> When i raised the voltage up to 1.3V, 1230Mhz was the highest stable clock to go for... (temps round about 47°C)
> The asic value ist 56,5% by the way..
> 
> Is there anything i can do? I read, EVGA may replace cards with bad oc-behavior.
> Does anyone have experiences concerning that?
> 
> Thank you and best wishes from Germany,
> 
> Gonzberg


56% ASIC, that's pretty low IMO. It'll be tough to RMA due to low OC, since they only guarantee stock clocks. But this is classified so you might get some luck by explaining the situation and convince them. Goodluck!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> Dam i dont know how I missed that. Super sexy. Might try this with my non KPE classified. Wont be able to change the colors, but I should still get the effect. I'm using the same kind of block.
> 
> Also, has anyone had any luck getting a EVGA backplate to work with EK blocks?


You have to expand the holes for the backplate ever so slightly to get a set of m3x8 screws to hold the backplate on.

If you can find a good led strip, that is super thin, it should attach to the back of the Block with no issues.


----------



## Gonzberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> 56% ASIC, that's pretty low IMO. It'll be tough to RMA due to low OC, since they only guarantee stock clocks. But this is classified so you might get some luck by explaining the situation and convince them. Goodluck!


Thank you for your reply and thoughts. I'll try to initiate a rma. I was very satisfied with my previous GTX 670 FTW, that's why I wanted to go with EVGA again. But that performance is not worth the price, most regular cards reach that clock easily.


----------



## Blacklac

Does a 780 @ 1300-1400 match a stock 780ti? Im trying to convince my buddy to OC his Classified... Lol. Most "reviews" arent doing tgese BIOS mods to get really high clocks, so its tough to guage. This thread is just way too long... Lol


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gonzberg*
> 
> Thank you for your reply and thoughts. I'll try to initiate a rma. I was very satisfied with my previous GTX 670 FTW, that's why I wanted to go with EVGA again. But that performance is not worth the price, most regular cards reach that clock easily.


evga support is the best so far...I've RMA'd a few 780 Tis without any hassle








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> Does a 780 @ 1300-1400 match a stock 780ti? Im trying to convince my buddy to OC his Classified... Lol. Most "reviews" arent doing tgese BIOS mods to get really high clocks, so its tough to guage. This thread is just way too long... Lol


On 3dmark, I'd say 1350mhz and up should match 780 Ti SC stock graphics score. Some games might tell a different story though, as well as unigine benchmark.


----------



## Gonzberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> evga support is the best so far...I've RMA'd a few 780 Tis without any hassle


Why did you rma yours?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gonzberg*
> 
> Why did you rma yours?


few different reasons, like odd pcb markings, no display during boot up, etc.


----------



## Gonzberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> few different reasons, like odd pcb markings, no display during boot up, etc.


Okay, good to know.
Do you think I should mention the overvolting?


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> You have to expand the holes for the backplate ever so slightly to get a set of m3x8 screws to hold the backplate on.
> 
> If you can find a good led strip, that is super thin, it should attach to the back of the Block with no issues.


Thanks. I will order those screw and open up the holes on the backplate.

I was looking at some strips like this. Nopt sure if i could mod it to run off of a sata connector power though.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> Thanks. I will order those screw and open up the holes on the backplate.


Just remember, it only takes a tiny bit of widening. No need to go crazy  get black screws also. They hide better, because they will be exposed.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gonzberg*
> 
> Okay, good to know.
> Do you think I should mention the overvolting?


since it's a classified card, i believe they expect people to overvolt it. Convincing them to RMA a low-clocking card should be your concern at this point IMO. Talk to them, they're good guys.


----------



## bishop161

What king of power are you guys feeding you 980 classifieds for everyday use and for bench-marking? I was not able to get any additional performance at 1.35v


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> You have to expand the holes for the backplate ever so slightly to get a set of m3x8 screws to hold the backplate on.
> 
> If you can find a good led strip, that is super thin, it should attach to the back of the Block with no issues.


Yup. Tried M3x6 and M3x8, they need to be widened just a little bit to go through


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Yup. Tried M3x6 and M3x8, they need to be widened just a little bit to go through


Did you ed up using the m3x8?


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Neither worked, holes are too small - wouldn't fit... good thing I don't have that problem elsewhere at least ^_~


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Neither worked, holes are too small - wouldn't fit... good thing I don't have that problem elsewhere at least ^_~










 lol

Well i'll order both. My plan is to :
1) drill out the holes for all of them,
2) leave the 4 original EK screws around the the chip to ensure snugness,
3) used the 4 original EK for the corners of the water block, and
4) use either m3x6 or m3x8 screws everywhere else to connect the back plate to the card.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Well i'll order both. My plan is to :
> 1) drill out the holes for all of them,
> 2) leave the 4 original EK screws around the the chip to ensure snugness,
> 3) used the 4 original EK for the corners of the water block, and
> 4) use either m3x6 or m3x8 screws everywhere else to connect the back plate to the card.


These are the exact ones I bought:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121344688605

as well as their M3x6 ones:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111357299211

The head is too large so you will need to use the M3x8 screws after widening the screw holes a TINY bit.


----------



## Gonzberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gonzberg*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just received my 780 Classified Hydro Copper from the dealer, probably one of the last 780 Classies to buy here in Germany.
> When it came to overlocking, I was really disappointed:
> 
> With the max. stock supported voltage (1.2V) 1200Mhz was the highest clock to be stable..
> When i raised the voltage up to 1.3V, 1230Mhz was the highest stable clock to go for... (temps round about 47°C)
> The asic value ist 56,5% by the way..
> 
> Is there anything i can do? I read, EVGA may replace cards with bad oc-behavior.
> Does anyone have experiences concerning that?
> 
> Thank you and best wishes from Germany,
> 
> Gonzberg


I just want to let you know, that EVGA agreed to a RMA.
The guy from the supportteam assumed the gpus powersupply to be defective, because there is also some coil whining.
I let you know the results of the replacement









Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## NickBRCM

GTX 980 Classified with Stock Fans Validation - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=cpwwr


----------



## nycgtr

Yea but does it crash moment you start a 3d app lol and temps? I can do 1700s on my kpes but even on water, those temps are way too high to be comfy.


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickBRCM*
> 
> GTX 980 Classified with Stock Fans Validation - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=cpwwr


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Yea but does it crash moment you start a 3d app lol and temps? I can do 1700s on my kpes but even on water, those temps are way too high to be comfy.


validation only showing 1401 for the gpu?

What kind of power you used to get to 1700+? I pushed 1631 with 1.3. Tried 1.35 and couldn't get 1650, so i quit there. I am also using water and temps stay under 44C


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> validation only showing 1401 for the gpu?
> 
> What kind of power you used to get to 1700+? I pushed 1631 with 1.3. Tried 1.35 and couldn't get 1650, so i quit there. I am also using water and temps stay under 44C


Doesn't show the boost. I had the same issue at first since I was new to OCing video cards. All people saying how they get to 1500 on air so easily and I'm like damn I can't even get like 1400 (don't remember the exact amount) until people were posting their "1500 on air" validations and none of them actually said 1500. Then I checked GPU-Z and was like "oh". So yeah...


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> validation only showing 1401 for the gpu?
> 
> What kind of power you used to get to 1700+? I pushed 1631 with 1.3. Tried 1.35 and couldn't get 1650, so i quit there. I am also using water and temps stay under 44C


1700+ is really for benching only. I gotta push 1.5v to get into the mid 1700s. Even on water I hit 70c on both cards. lol


----------



## NickBRCM

Actual at 1553/7000. 100% stable for 24/7, +43mV.


----------



## Blacklac

What's the typical speeds expected with 780 classy on skyn3t v4 BIOS? I just loaded that onto my buddies card and we're not having luck over 1200Mhz on the core. We tried 1300Mhz and it flat out driver crashed. 1250 and it gets artifacts and slowly will crash. I assumed 1200Mhz was kinda crappy...


----------



## Gonzberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> What's the typical speeds expected with 780 classy on skyn3t v4 BIOS? I just loaded that onto my buddies card and we're not having luck over 1200Mhz on the core. We tried 1300Mhz and it flat out driver crashed. 1250 and it gets artifacts and slowly will crash. I assumed 1200Mhz was kinda crappy...


What's the core voltage that biosversion comes with?
My Classi made 1230Mhz with manually set 1.3V..that's kinda crappy too.
See my post concerning that 1 or 2 sides before.
I rma' d the Classi because of that bad oc-behavior without any problems, the replacement should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Blacklac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gonzberg*
> 
> What's the core voltage that biosversion comes with?
> My Classi made 1230Mhz with manually set 1.3V..that's kinda crappy too.
> See my post concerning that 1 or 2 sides before.
> I rma' d the Classi because of that bad oc-behavior without any problems, the replacement should arrive tomorrow.


It says it unlocks 1.21v, but his never shows going over 1.156v. We added voltage all the way up to 100mv, in Afterburner, but it didn't help. Well, it actually never showed an increase in GPU-Z. I told him to try the Classified Voltage Tool and see.

Does it matter if he flashed to the stock BIOS and not the LN2 BIOS? It looked like it took, cause his default clock was 1110Mhz and it appeared Boost was removed. I'm a noob to this stuff, my last card was a 560ti and it was completely different than these new boost ready cards.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I must be one of the lucky ones, both mine will do 1370mhz at roughly 1.32 volts on Fire Strike Extreme with both under water. I know they're most likely not game stable.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4791106


----------



## Blacklac

Do you need the classified voltage tool to adjust the voltage? I guess I'm still curious why my buddies voltage wouldn't change with skyn3t's BIOS. Tried Precision and Afterburner. GPU-Z read dips at idle but nothing above 1.156v.

Also, what reason does everyone flash to LN2 BIOS? We did not flash to the LN2 BIOs, I forgot that part...


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> Do you need the classified voltage tool to adjust the voltage? I guess I'm still curious why my buddies voltage wouldn't change with skyn3t's BIOS. Tried Precision and Afterburner. GPU-Z read dips at idle but nothing above 1.156v.
> 
> Also, what reason does everyone flash to LN2 BIOS? We did not flash to the LN2 BIOs, I forgot that part...


Everyone flashes the LN2 bios just because no one is using LN2, and this allows people to easily select OC or stock if they need to.

PrecisionX works fine for me to adjust voltage on my 980. Only time I need to use the voltage tool is if I want to go higher than the 1.3v that precision x allows.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> Do you need the classified voltage tool to adjust the voltage? I guess I'm still curious why my buddies voltage wouldn't change with skyn3t's BIOS. Tried Precision and Afterburner. GPU-Z read dips at idle but nothing above 1.156v.
> 
> Also, what reason does everyone flash to LN2 BIOS? We did not flash to the LN2 BIOs, I forgot that part...


The Classified Controller also allows adjustment of memory voltage, PCI-E voltage, and PWM frequency. These all need to be increased at certain OC's for stability. The LN2 Bios has a higher power target and better fan control to assist in extreme OC'ing.


----------



## Blacklac

Huh. I guess if he can't get his voltage raised with the Classy Tool, I'll have him reflash.


----------



## nycgtr

Don't rely on software using a voltmeter


----------



## Gonzberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> Huh. I guess if he can't get his voltage raised with the Classy Tool, I'll have him reflash.


IMO, the voltage increasement doesn't show up in gpuz, you have to use the voltage measuring points on the pcb for a reliable voltage monitoring. but you can identify a higher voltage by the increased %-tdp in gpu z. if you use the Classi Controller and unlock the voltage, the tdp usage should increase.


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> These are the exact ones I bought:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121344688605
> 
> as well as their M3x6 ones:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111357299211
> 
> The head is too large so you will need to use the M3x8 screws after widening the screw holes a TINY bit.


Ended up using m3x8 screws. Drilled the holes on the back plate out with a 1/8 in drill bit. Love the results. It is purely cosmetic, since the backplate doesn't bolt onto anything that will help support the weight of this massive card. Thankfully, my h220-x pump is perfect placed to support the weight!











Thanks again.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Very nice! I still need to drill the holes on my backplates. Do you have any tips for a beginner so I'm less likely to mess up the drilling? Also, did you use any WD-40 on the drill bit or anything like that? Thanks!


----------



## bishop161

Just take you time when you drill through. Last thing you want to do is scratch the backplate. I didn't use wd40 or anything to assist with the drilling. It is very easy to get through the thin metal. Once you puncture through, go back and forth a few times just to make sure it pulls off an extra fragments. I didn't have to do any sanding after either. Just wiped off the fragments that came off.


----------



## z0ki

I need to send one of my 780 ti classifieds in for a RMA, crashing intermittently on ln2 bios at stock clocks, do I need to reflash to the stock ln2 bios? It started with the default then it made me to try skyn3ts and xti.rom for testing all result in the same way.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I need to send one of my 780 ti classifieds in for a RMA, crashing intermittently on ln2 bios at stock clocks, do I need to reflash to the stock ln2 bios? It started with the default then it made me to try skyn3ts and xti.rom for testing all result in the same way.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


Sounds just like mine!

Damn Aussie Classys!


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Been benching my 980 KPE w/ EK block. Doesn't seem to want to hit 1600 core :/ On a funny note, I've been benching 1575/8000, 1575/8100, 1575/8200 @ 1.3v without issue (7495 highest in Fire Strike Extreme). If I try for fun to set the voltage to 1.325 or 1.350 or 1.400 in GTX Classified Controller tool (without even touching core/memory voltages), then 3DMark crashes almost instantly and I have to reboot the PC otherwise it will keep crashing.

Does the BIOS in these cards matter if you use kboost and set your volts/clocks manually? I know there's an OC and LN2 BIOS, wonder if I should give those a go.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I need to send one of my 780 ti classifieds in for a RMA, crashing intermittently on ln2 bios at stock clocks, do I need to reflash to the stock ln2 bios? It started with the default then it made me to try skyn3ts and xti.rom for testing all result in the same way.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds just like mine!
> 
> Damn Aussie Classys!
Click to expand...

This second one I bought in October last year was the last one at pccg. And I've had nothing but problems. Literally 90% of the time is trying to find a solution than actually gaming. Might need to contact evga to send me the default ln2 bios that came with the card, as I cannot find it anywhere. And send it to pccg to cover the costs sending it to evga as it's still under retail warranty. This card cannot even hit 1200mhz! It needs around 1.4v (tested with DMM) to be stable at that clock lol.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> This second one I bought in October last year was the last one at pccg. And I've had nothing but problems. Literally 90% of the time is trying to find a solution than actually gaming. Might need to contact evga to send me the default ln2 bios that came with the card, as I cannot find it anywhere. And send it to pccg to cover the costs sending it to evga as it's still under retail warranty. This card cannot even hit 1200mhz! It needs around 1.4v (tested with DMM) to be stable at that clock lol.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


man that's horribly low. What's interesting is, one out of 4 classies i've had also did poorly - 1200mhz-ish @ > 1.3v to be stable. Evga replaced it though.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> This second one I bought in October last year was the last one at pccg. And I've had nothing but problems. Literally 90% of the time is trying to find a solution than actually gaming. Might need to contact evga to send me the default ln2 bios that came with the card, as I cannot find it anywhere. And send it to pccg to cover the costs sending it to evga as it's still under retail warranty. This card cannot even hit 1200mhz! It needs around 1.4v (tested with DMM) to be stable at that clock lol.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> man that's horribly low. What's interesting is, one out of 4 classies i've had also did poorly - 1200mhz-ish @ > 1.3v to be stable. Evga replaced it though.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> This second one I bought in October last year was the last one at pccg. And I've had nothing but problems. Literally 90% of the time is trying to find a solution than actually gaming. Might need to contact evga to send me the default ln2 bios that came with the card, as I cannot find it anywhere. And send it to pccg to cover the costs sending it to evga as it's still under retail warranty. This card cannot even hit 1200mhz! It needs around 1.4v (tested with DMM) to be stable at that clock lol.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> man that's horribly low. What's interesting is, one out of 4 classies i've had also did poorly - 1200mhz-ish @ > 1.3v to be stable. Evga replaced it though.
Click to expand...

Yeah it is very low. My first card does 1400mhz at 1.31v. As you know with sli yore limited to the lowest dominator. What did you tell evga for the reason for RMA that granted you a replacement?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Don't rely on software using a voltmeter


Yeap.

NO 980 will read proper voltages in software.

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Been benching my 980 KPE w/ EK block. Doesn't seem to want to hit 1600 core :/ On a funny note, I've been benching 1575/8000, 1575/8100, 1575/8200 @ 1.3v without issue (7495 highest in Fire Strike Extreme). If I try for fun to set the voltage to 1.325 or 1.350 or 1.400 in GTX Classified Controller tool (without even touching core/memory voltages), then 3DMark crashes almost instantly and I have to reboot the PC otherwise it will keep crashing.
> 
> Does the BIOS in these cards matter if you use kboost and set your volts/clocks manually? I know there's an OC and LN2 BIOS, wonder if I should give those a go.


I could get 1650/8100 on air with (under water now also) the 04pc bios but in SLI I can't regardless of volts tested .................so far.

Same crashes as you.

My temps never go over 55c (70ish on air) so I haven't really pushed voltage high yet.

SS


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Been benching my 980 KPE w/ EK block. Doesn't seem to want to hit 1600 core :/ On a funny note, I've been benching 1575/8000, 1575/8100, 1575/8200 @ 1.3v without issue (7495 highest in Fire Strike Extreme). If I try for fun to set the voltage to 1.325 or 1.350 or 1.400 in GTX Classified Controller tool (without even touching core/memory voltages), then 3DMark crashes almost instantly and I have to reboot the PC otherwise it will keep crashing.
> 
> Does the BIOS in these cards matter if you use kboost and set your volts/clocks manually? I know there's an OC and LN2 BIOS, wonder if I should give those a go.


Try a custom bios if you haven't already, I found at higher voltages you get better OC. Also there was an issue with PX that if you had a driver crash you needed to re-install as you kept getting constant crashes, not sure if that is still the case it was posted back about 4/5 weeks ago. I also found 374.88 drivers to be more stable then 350.12. Since you noting voltages I also imagine you have multimeter to check you voltages.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Yeah it is very low. My first card does 1400mhz at 1.31v. As you know with sli yore limited to the lowest dominator. What did you tell evga for the reason for RMA that granted you a replacement?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


sounds identical to mine. I have the standard bios mate.

Happy to upload it when I get home tonight.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I could get 1650/8100 on air with (under water now also) the 04pc bios but in SLI I can't regardless of volts tested .................so far.
> 
> Same crashes as you.
> 
> My temps never go over 55c (70ish on air) so I haven't really pushed voltage high yet.
> 
> SS


Thanks, where can I find this BIOS? I tried the xoc bios on page 1 but didn't read the info and ended up with the black screen issue XD. Luckily I switched the BIOS with the physical switch, changed to the iGPU in my mobo BIOS, switched back to the other BIOS on the KPE and flashed it back to a working one.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Try a custom bios if you haven't already, I found at higher voltages you get better OC. Also there was an issue with PX that if you had a driver crash you needed to re-install as you kept getting constant crashes, not sure if that is still the case it was posted back about 4/5 weeks ago. I also found 374.88 drivers to be more stable then 350.12. Since you noting voltages I also imagine you have multimeter to check you voltages.


Where do you get custom BIOS versions? I had to reboot after a crash to fix the issue, which worked for me. Otherwise it would constantly crash afterwards. I'm on the latest stable driver before 350 since I have g sync issues on the latest whql driver. No dmm to verify but it would seem odd going over 1.3 and getting lower voltage. I know that software can't read voltages accurately but I'm not benchmarking seriously, just trying to hit at least 1600 and using fire strike extreme as a quick stability test.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Yeah it is very low. My first card does 1400mhz at 1.31v. As you know with sli yore limited to the lowest dominator. *What did you tell evga for the reason for RMA that granted you a replacement?*
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


Well, it's Classified







told them it clocks really low, getting only ~+40 gain from stock boost clock. That's not what their marketing verbiage implied and also mentioned what other people are typically getting.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I could get 1650/8100 on air with (under water now also) the 04pc bios but in SLI I can't regardless of volts tested .................so far.
> 
> Same crashes as you.
> 
> My temps never go over 55c (70ish on air) so I haven't really pushed voltage high yet.
> 
> SS


None of those bios are sli friendly. Seriously we need another bios.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Well, it's Classified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> told them it clocks really low, getting only ~+40 gain from stock boost clock. That's not what their marketing verbiage implied and also mentioned what other people are typically getting.


And how was the refurbished card you got? Overclocking a lot better? I just had my RMA approved last night going to drain my loop and organize for FEDEX to come pick it up as soon as I put the stock cooler back on. I wonder if they'll give me a 980 Classified in case they don't have any 780 Ti classy's left?







It seem's it's happen to a few lucky folks on reddit lol..


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> And how was the refurbished card you got? Overclocking a lot better? I just had my RMA approved last night going to drain my loop and organize for FEDEX to come pick it up as soon as I put the stock cooler back on. I wonder if they'll give me a 980 Classified in case they don't have any 780 Ti classy's left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seem's it's happen to a few lucky folks on reddit lol..


The card was still < 30 days old at the time so it was replaced with a brand new one. Clocks fine...not really stellar, 1359 - 1384mhz @1.32v (depending on temp). The second classy they RMA'd was better though, 1463mhz @ 1.32v.

Good luck man, i hope they send you a KPE


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I could get 1650/8100 on air with (under water now also) the 04pc bios but in SLI I can't regardless of volts tested .................so far.
> 
> Same crashes as you.
> 
> My temps never go over 55c (70ish on air) so I haven't really pushed voltage high yet.
> 
> SS


OK so I can do 1625/8200 or +337/+600 in Precision X (custom one with no voltage slider) and my voltages set to 1.3625v (core), 1.755v memory, 1.149v (PEX) but 1650 is no go :/ Going to try a tad above 1.4v and 1650.

Still, 1600 boost at 1.3v would be nice to achieve for gaming...


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> And how was the refurbished card you got? Overclocking a lot better? I just had my RMA approved last night going to drain my loop and organize for FEDEX to come pick it up as soon as I put the stock cooler back on. I wonder if they'll give me a 980 Classified in case they don't have any 780 Ti classy's left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seem's it's happen to a few lucky folks on reddit lol..
> 
> 
> 
> The card was still < 30 days old at the time so it was replaced with a brand new one. Clocks fine...not really stellar, 1359 - 1384mhz @1.32v (depending on temp). The second classy they RMA'd was better though, 1463mhz @ 1.32v.
> 
> Good luck man, i hope they send you a KPE
Click to expand...

Loop was flushed, stock cooler back on ready to send out









I think I need to really rethink my plumbing work. I have one drain valve on one of my lower rads did the trick though I'm thinking some water is stuck in the top rad and cpu and motherboard blocks. What would be the best way to make sure the blocks are drained out too without pulling it apart?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Loop was flushed, stock cooler back on ready to send out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need to really rethink my plumbing work. I have one drain valve on one of my lower rads did the trick though I'm thinking some water is stuck in the top rad and cpu and motherboard blocks. What would be the best way to make sure the blocks are drained out too without pulling it apart?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


I'm a bit of an old school. This may not be the best way but I have a QD where I can connect a tube and manually blow the hell out of it. It won't clear out the rads completely but enough to empty the blocks. Then I rinse the blocks, tubes and some fittings while at it to remove any gunk (and saliva







)


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> Well, it's Classified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> told them it clocks really low, getting only ~+40 gain from stock boost clock. That's not what their marketing verbiage implied and also mentioned what other people are typically getting.


Kinda how I feel. If you pay a premium for a card, then you should get premium results. EVGA is great so that might work with them. If not, i'd return it and buy a stock card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> OK so I can do 1625/8200 or +337/+600 in Precision X (custom one with no voltage slider) and my voltages set to 1.3625v (core), 1.755v memory, 1.149v (PEX) but 1650 is no go :/ Going to try a tad above 1.4v and 1650.
> 
> Still, 1600 boost at 1.3v would be nice to achieve for gaming...


I got lucky and i'm able to achieve 1600 at 1.3v with my classified

I'm just nervous about feeding it more voltage since this is my first ultra premium (?) graphics card. I've juiced it to 1.35 and cranked it to 1650, but that was still unstable. Nervous about pushing it any further. Maybe I'll try 1.4-1.425 this evening and see if I could break 1700.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

1650 at 1.4v but 1675 artifacts like Indiana Jones. 7602 Fire Strike Extreme


----------



## ginko

Well I bought a 980 classy last month and few days ago I went to WC. The card itself have the boost clock set to 1480 Mhz without any OC or increasing voltage. I went to OC this golden card since its having 84.8 % ASIC. My stable OC was at 1600Mhz/8000Mhz voltage set to +37mV. I couldn't get more higher even with 1.4v since the card requires more power over 140 % but I'm happy with 1600 Mhz.



P.S: i'm using stock bios set to OC one.


----------



## z0ki

I think I packaged my rma wrongly. Just saw it said 'keep all accessories and packaging' though I put mine in the original box within a cardboard box as pictured...

Should I repackage it and just send the card wrapped up?










Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I think I packaged my rma wrongly. Just saw it said 'keep all accessories and packaging' though I put mine in the original box within a cardboard box as pictured...
> 
> Should I repackage it and just send the card wrapped up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


Yeah see they only send a card back so it would mean you would be without box and accessories.

I think I am going to send my dud card back too. It means i cant overclock my other 2 cards as it cant to ANYTHING over stock.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Yeah see they only send a card back so it would mean you would be without box and accessories.
> 
> I think I am going to send my dud card back too. It means i cant overclock my other 2 cards as it cant to ANYTHING over stock.


Well i didn't send any accessories just the card in the original box. I just re-packed it in a shoebox with a crap load of bubble wrap and newspaper. Hopefully that will be sufficient.. Maybe i should put that in within another box for safety. I'll have it covered in fragile stickers though


----------



## trippinonprozac

You should be fine mate.

I dont actually think they look at the old cards, just simply replace them.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Well i didn't send any accessories just the card in the original box. I just re-packed it in a shoebox with a crap load of bubble wrap and newspaper. Hopefully that will be sufficient.. Maybe i should put that in within another box for safety. I'll have it covered in fragile stickers though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> You should be fine mate.
> 
> I dont actually think they look at the old cards, just simply replace them.


They physically inspect it (along with the serial #) I believe. As long as it looks fine from the outside (not damaged) they're cool with it.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Oh they look at the cards, usually pretty thoroughly, to determine what happened. At least EVGA does. I would simply call them anyway to make certain. Most have toll free numbers to contact them for whatever

reason, presales,....

A quick call will straighten it out for ya, right from the source !

Hope that helps...

FF


----------



## looniam

just tossing this out there:

kingpin is ~$666 on new egg with 15% off promo and $20 rebate card ($6.51 shipping)


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> just tossing this out there:
> 
> kingpin is ~$666 on new egg with 15% off promo and $20 rebate card ($6.51 shipping)


It's had 15% off for like 2-3 weeks now


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> just tossing this out there:
> 
> kingpin is ~$666 on new egg with 15% off promo and $20 rebate card ($6.51 shipping)


That would mean another block, some more custom cables and another system bleed just to play on a 27" 144MHz 1440 monitor..... good deal though.

Has ANYONE made a 980 KPE bios for water other than Vince?

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I think I packaged my rma wrongly. Just saw it said 'keep all accessories and packaging' though I put mine in the original box within a cardboard box as pictured...
> 
> Should I repackage it and just send the card wrapped up?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


Do EXACTLY as they say. You will NOT get the extras back.

SS


----------



## dual109

Anyone know if latest Nvidia drivers work with the modded bios more specifically the kpex2pc.rom? The 350.12 wouldn't detect card so had to stick to 347.88?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> It's had 15% off for like 2-3 weeks now


really? looks like EVGA is late mentioning it.


----------



## Gonzberg

Guys,

is there a Bios TweakTool or Bios version which makes the Classified Controller redundant?

In other words, is it possible to flash a Bios version where you can apply any voltage and clock?

(GTX 780 Classified HydroCopper)

Thanks!


----------



## nycgtr

As it current stands, I just see it as I have 2 580s oced lol. I think we can forget the chance of a better bios at this rate.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> I think I packaged my rma wrongly. Just saw it said 'keep all accessories and packaging' though I put mine in the original box within a cardboard box as pictured...
> 
> Should I repackage it and just send the card wrapped up?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Do EXACTLY as they say. You will NOT get the extras back.
> 
> SS
Click to expand...

Yrah I did this







FedEx hopefully coming by later today for pick up.

$187 to ship from Australia to Taiwan. Not too bad. Thought it would be a lot more. I set the wait at 2kg though might be lighter.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Anyone know if latest Nvidia drivers work with the modded bios more specifically the kpex2pc.rom? The 350.12 wouldn't detect card so had to stick to 347.88?


Not sure myself as I'm using the 4pc bios ........ do you have better luck with the 2pc over the 4pc? (if you've used it)

I can't figure it out .... really frustrated here.

I set the voltages different for each card trying to maintain the same temps and I can't seem to get over 1500 core stable.

No volts... some volts.... back plate switches on/off.... kboost on/off.... OC on/off.

I can add 150 to the core yet GPU-z doesn't show a max core reading equal to the setting. My temps are fine (mid 40's to low 50's) in Fire Strike Extreme.

I tried the std and oc bios and they stink so far.

Anyone have a bios they made for water for the 980 KPE?

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> None of those bios are sli friendly. Seriously we need another bios.


No crap ..... I can't post on the KingPin forums for some reason to even ask.

I have a no doubt I can hit over 1650 on one card as I did it on air with 4pc bios and that was on the weaker card.

I'd just like to make a few nice runs.

I'd like to know how make a bios for each specific card to balance them but not sure how to do it.

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Thanks, where can I find this BIOS? I tried the xoc bios on page 1 but didn't read the info and ended up with the black screen issue XD. Luckily I switched the BIOS with the physical switch, changed to the iGPU in my mobo BIOS, switched back to the other BIOS on the KPE and flashed it back to a working one.


KingPin forums.

I can attach it later ... sorry for the delay been trying to figure these things out .... arrrrrrg!

SS


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Already got it. You meant X4PC right? And while that's great and all, it would be nice to get like 1600 at 1.3v.

I'm going to play around with it during the weekend, customize my OC BIOS to force 1.3v max and see what it's stable at. I was doing it before but IIRC could only get it to boost to like 1570 stable which seems terrible for 1.3v and the Cadillac of 980s.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Is there also any software that will at least give me SOME idea of voltages? It feels like GPU-Z and Precision X say 1.21v all the time, even if it's more (like I'm pumping 1.5v+ @ 1700 and it says 1.21...).


----------



## dual109

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Not sure myself as I'm using the 4pc bios ........ do you have better luck with the 2pc over the 4pc? (if you've used it)
> 
> I can't figure it out .... really frustrated here.
> 
> I set the voltages different for each card trying to maintain the same temps and I can't seem to get over 1500 core stable.
> 
> No volts... some volts.... back plate switches on/off.... kboost on/off.... OC on/off.
> 
> I can add 150 to the core yet GPU-z doesn't show a max core reading equal to the setting. My temps are fine (mid 40's to low 50's) in Fire Strike Extreme.
> 
> I tried the std and oc bios and they stink so far.
> 
> Anyone have a bios they made for water for the 980 KPE?
> 
> SS


From what I can recall I got better stability with the Kpex2c bios and I can confirm it doesnt work with the latest drivers so essentially the only working modded bios for these cards is the kpex4c.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Is there also any software that will at least give me SOME idea of voltages? It feels like GPU-Z and Precision X say 1.21v all the time, even if it's more (like I'm pumping 1.5v+ @ 1700 and it says 1.21...).


Mate you need a digital multi meter which is about $10.00,connect it to card using the probeit that way you get the true voltage I have mine connected to it permanently.


----------



## nycgtr

The kpex4c is no different for me than the stock oc bios. As for 1.3 pumping 1600. I don't see that happening with most kpes. I need at least 1.4. The issue is these crappy bios either suck for sli, aren't stable, or require way too much volt to hit clocks. Dude needs to do his name right and just release 1 good fing bios.

If someone could edit the 2c bios be great. Pretty much the only bios that benefited from voltage. Sadly it's a horrific crash fest and soooo not sli friendly.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> The kpex4c is no different for me than the stock oc bios. As for 1.3 pumping 1600. I don't see that happening with most kpes. I need at least 1.4. The issue is these crappy bios either suck for sli, aren't stable, or require way too much volt to hit clocks. Dude needs to do his name right and just release 1 good fing bios.
> 
> If someone could edit the 2c bios be great. Pretty much the only bios that benefited from voltage. Sadly it's a horrific crash fest and soooo not sli friendly.


Not even for a single card? Like damn, my G1 970s could do 1600 at like 1.275v...


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> The kpex4c is no different for me than the stock oc bios. As for 1.3 pumping 1600. I don't see that happening with most kpes. I need at least 1.4. The issue is these crappy bios either suck for sli, aren't stable, or require way too much volt to hit clocks. Dude needs to do his name right and just release 1 good fing bios.
> 
> If someone could edit the 2c bios be great. Pretty much the only bios that benefited from voltage. Sadly it's a horrific crash fest and soooo not sli friendly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Not even for a single card? Like damn, my G1 970s could do 1600 at like 1.275v...


I could run 1650 on air with the x4pc bios on a single card with only .25mv added but sli stinks ..... I'm trying to work diff voltages on each card with a lil' success but dang it's rough.

IF I could find out what all the settings of the EVBot do I might be able to more but I've got nothing on that front.

SS


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

I'm probably just going to put both up for sale and wait for 980 TI to be released in a few weeks.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Looking to trade my 980 kpe and cash for a titan x if anyone is interested.

Just looking to try the new titan x.

FF


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I could run 1650 on air with the x4pc bios on a single card with only .25mv added but sli stinks ..... I'm trying to work diff voltages on each card with a lil' success but dang it's rough.
> 
> IF I could find out what all the settings of the EVBot do I might be able to more but I've got nothing on that front.
> 
> SS


I noticed with a higher clock bump doesn't guarentee actual higher performance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> I'm probably just going to put both up for sale and wait for 980 TI to be released in a few weeks.


I blocked mine so im going to just keep them till pascal.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

same but I'm thinking, since these are premium cards I might be able to sell them for what I got them for ($600 each) but the blocks will def be lower valued. If the 980 TI comes out for 700 or 800, it'd be $200-400 to upgrade to them, and a bit more from selling two KPE blocks and getting TI blocks. Seems like the performance bump might be worth it, idk


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> The kpex4c is no different for me than the stock oc bios. As for 1.3 pumping 1600. I don't see that happening with most kpes. I need at least 1.4. The issue is these crappy bios either suck for sli, aren't stable, or require way too much volt to hit clocks. Dude needs to do his name right and just release 1 good fing bios.
> 
> If someone could edit the 2c bios be great. Pretty much the only bios that benefited from voltage. Sadly it's a horrific crash fest and soooo not sli friendly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> The kpex4c is no different for me than the stock oc bios. As for 1.3 pumping 1600. I don't see that happening with most kpes. I need at least 1.4. The issue is these crappy bios either suck for sli, aren't stable, or require way too much volt to hit clocks. Dude needs to do his name right and just release 1 good fing bios.
> 
> If someone could edit the 2c bios be great. Pretty much the only bios that benefited from voltage. Sadly it's a horrific crash fest and soooo not sli friendly.


Yeah agreed the 2c was the only bios I used on my card which responded to voltage not just sli unfriendly but latest drivers no longer support it so if you game as well it pretty much obsolete.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I noticed with a higher clock bump doesn't guarentee actual higher performance
> I blocked mine so im going to just keep them till pascal.


It seems the memory does hold back the #'s for sure.

SS


----------



## dilster97

Currently increasing core clocks between games of BF4 by 5MHz each time. Going to take the core up and see how far it can go on 1212mV with Vdroop disabled.

PEXVDD is at 1.113V currently. Might help with stability.

What's the recommended custom bios to run when using the stock air cooler?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Greetings ...

I was hoping someone could provide me with some information (can barely google at work due to restrictions)

I am looking at running SLI 980 Kingpins and was wondering what the TDP would be for SLI kingpins running lets say 1500mhz


----------



## HunterIsLonely

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=7wace


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Greetings ...
> 
> I was hoping someone could provide me with some information (can barely google at work due to restrictions)
> 
> I am looking at running SLI 980 Kingpins and was wondering what the TDP would be for SLI kingpins running lets say 1500mhz


you should be able to hit 1500 with no voltage added.

SS

written in crayon


----------



## valkyrie743

Hey guys need some help. I have a 980 classy. Just got my ek waterblock. I also own the Evga backplate but the screws for the ek block don't fit through the holes with the backplate.

Anyone know the threads and the length of the screwes I would need to use for the waterblock but also the back plate ? I was going to go to home depot to fine a screw with hopefully a smaller head so it will go into the Reces of the back plate

I want to use the backplate because I'm paranoid about the board warp I have being how heavy the block is.


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> Hey guys need some help. I have a 980 classy. Just got my ek waterblock. I also own the Evga backplate but the screws for the ek block don't fit through the holes with the backplate.
> 
> Anyone know the threads and the length of the screwes I would need to use for the waterblock but also the back plate ? I was going to go to home depot to fine a screw with hopefully a smaller head so it will go into the Reces of the back plate
> 
> I want to use the backplate because I'm paranoid about the board warp I have being how heavy the block is.


I installed the EVGA backplate on mine:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> Ended up using m3x8 screws. Drilled the holes on the back plate out with a 1/8 in drill bit. Love the results. It is purely cosmetic, since the backplate doesn't bolt onto anything that will help support the weight of this massive card. Thankfully, my h220-x pump is perfect placed to support the weight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again.


Do note though, I don't find the EVGA back-plate provides a lot of structural support. It is not very stiff and didn't help much with my card. As you can see in my picture, my card is supported by y h220-x.


----------



## valkyrie743

I'm confused if you drilled out the holes on the back plate how do you secure it to the card or is it just laying freely on it


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> I'm confused if you drilled out the holes on the back plate how do you secure it to the card or is it just laying freely on it


i used a 1/8 drill bit. All you are doing is making the holes on the backplate a little bigger. So it will work just like it would with the evga screws. It is just that the EK screws are a little thicker. So you need to widen the holes on the evga backplate up a little. But the Ek screws are not long enough. You will have to order m 3x8 screws. You will use the EK screws on the 4 holes around the gpu and the m3x8 screws every place else.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> i used a 1/8 drill bit. All you are doing is making the holes on the backplate a little bigger. So it will work just like it would with the evga screws. It is just that the EK screws are a little thicker. So you need to widen the holes on the evga backplate up a little. But the Ek screws are not long enough. You will have to order m 3x8 screws. You will use the EK screws on the 4 holes around the gpu and the m3x8 screws every place else.


That's *exactly* what I did 2 days ago:



I used these screws here:

Pack of 50 (I got this one): http://www.ebay.com/itm/M3-x-8mm-Qty-50-Phillips-Pan-Head-Machine-Screws-DIN-7985-A-Black-Steel-/121344688605?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c40b501dd
Pack of 25: http://www.ebay.com/itm/M3-x-8mm-Qty-25-Phillips-Pan-Head-Machine-Screws-DIN-7985-A-Black-Steel-/121279627156?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3cd43f94

and it came out REALLY well. Crappy cell phone pic doesn't do it justice


----------



## Terreos

Hey guys. I'm looking into upgrading to either 980 classified or 980 Kingpin in sli. I want to put either setup on a custom waterloop and was curious which would be a better choice for gaming? Not sure if the Kingpin would be worth the extra money or not?


----------



## TK421

Have anyone tried to put on the evga 980 AIO cooler or the Accelero Hybrid 2 (pump only) on a Kingpin 980? Do you have to remove the vrm/mem plate or it can stay on with the AIO pump mounted?


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm looking into upgrading to either 980 classified or 980 Kingpin in sli. I want to put either setup on a custom waterloop and was curious which would be a better choice for gaming? Not sure if the Kingpin would be worth the extra money or not?


If you aren't benchmarking, I'd personally say get the Classified over the Kingpin as it's ~$100 cheaper per card. Are you buying new? If so, then you can probably afford 2x 980 Ti cards with blocks which will spank 980s. I think my highest Fire Strike Extreme is around 7700 with a 980 KPE @ over 1.5v 1700/8200 and the videocardz benchmarks I believe say 7800 at stock for a 980 Ti and with a mediocre OC (1250 core IIRC, not sure about memory, but every card should be able to get 1250 core), over 9k.

You could always get an EVGA 980 now, run them on air for a few weeks, and step up to the 980 Ti when it's released (I would look into this if you want cards NOW)







Just make sure to register your cards within the window!


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm looking into upgrading to either 980 classified or 980 Kingpin in sli. I want to put either setup on a custom waterloop and was curious which would be a better choice for gaming? Not sure if the Kingpin would be worth the extra money or not?


Strix 980s. Save your money.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Strix 980s. Save your money.


or buy used 980 Strix cards as ASUS does warranty by serial. I'd still say at least wait for 980 Ti to see what Nvidia truly has to offer and if the AMD Radeon 300 series will lower 980 prices, if you're set on getting 980s that is (that way used/new could be even cheaper).


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> If you aren't benchmarking, I'd personally say get the Classified over the Kingpin as it's ~$100 cheaper per card. Are you buying new? If so, then you can probably afford 2x 980 Ti cards with blocks which will spank 980s. I think my highest Fire Strike Extreme is around 7700 with a 980 KPE @ over 1.5v 1700/8200 and the videocardz benchmarks I believe say 7800 at stock for a 980 Ti and with a mediocre OC (1250 core IIRC, not sure about memory, but every card should be able to get 1250 core), over 9k.
> 
> You could always get an EVGA 980 now, run them on air for a few weeks, and step up to the 980 Ti when it's released (I would look into this if you want cards NOW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure to register your cards within the window!


I wasn't sure if the Kingpin was a better overclocker on water than the classified. Strangely scarce reviews on the card. And unless I found a good deal used I'd buy new. Newegg has a 15% off deal on both the Kingpin and Classified plus a $20 rebate card. So that's one of the main reasons I'd considered the higher costing cards over something like the strix. I've also considered a single Titan X, but I don't intend to go with a 4K monitor anytime soon.

It looks like that I can do the step up program if I get the cards from newegg since they are an authorized reseller. Though if I did that it may just be better to wait?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Strix 980s. Save your money.


I'll consider it.


----------



## kot0005

does anyone have a solid H20 bios for 3988KR 980 classy ? all the ones I can find are for 2988KR.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Strix 980s. Save your money.


Why would you say the Strix is better than the KPN ?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> I wasn't sure if the Kingpin was a better overclocker on water than the classified. Strangely scarce reviews on the card. And unless I found a good deal used I'd buy new. Newegg has a 15% off deal on both the Kingpin and Classified plus a $20 rebate card. So that's one of the main reasons I'd considered the higher costing cards over something like the strix. I've also considered a single Titan X, but I don't intend to go with a 4K monitor anytime soon.
> 
> It looks like that I can do the step up program if I get the cards from newegg since they are an authorized reseller. Though if I did that it may just be better to wait?
> I'll consider it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Why would you say the Strix is better than the KPN ?


For just day to day gaming, and moderate oc. Yes. If you want to be able to twinker, be ready to invest into non air cooling then find a good deal on KPEs. Do not expect to get a kpe card on air and just slide sliders and say bam done, like you would for a strix, ref, etc.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Why would you say the Strix is better than the KPN ?


Something about it being $150-200 cheaper per card I'm going to venture a guess at. Evga really messed up on pricing this go around, and you didn't really get all that much extra in comparison to a Strix for the additional cost (okay, easier rma process and a bios switch).... But when we're talking the ability to buy card and a full coverage waterblock for less than a classified.... It's harder to justify the cost if you aren't aiming to make the card beg, plead, whimper and whine for more (aka benching)..... And I was one of the guys with the previous generation that was heavily in the "go for it" camp as difference was only $50 or so with the 780's, that coaxed a number of people (and argued with several of our ln2 benchers) that it was worth the purchase.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Something about it being $150-200 cheaper per card I'm going to venture a guess at. Evga really messed up on pricing this go around, and you didn't really get all that much extra in comparison to a Strix for the additional cost (okay, easier rma process and a bios switch).... But when we're talking the ability to buy card and a full coverage waterblock for less than a classified.... *It's harder to justify the cost if you aren't aiming to make the card beg, plead, whimper and whine for more (aka benching)*..... And I was one of the guys with the previous generation that was heavily in the "go for it" camp as difference was only $50 or so with the 780's, that coaxed a number of people (and argued with several of our ln2 benchers) that it was worth the purchase.


That makes alot of sense. I kind of had the sense that the kingpin and classified were benchmark cards. But, I've tried googling kingpin reviews and they are practically non existent. And I found a few reviews that say the strix is in the same ballpark as a Classified on air. So I can't imagine the difference of putting them on water would be that much different from one another correct?


----------



## nycgtr

You will hit higher clocks or technically SHOULD on a beefier card like a classified for kpe. However, you will need more to cool it. Yet to see a clasy or kpe that doesn't do 1600+, but plenty of other 980s wont.


----------



## Terreos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> You will hit higher clocks or technically SHOULD on a beefier card like a classified for kpe. *However, you will need more to cool it.* Yet to see a clasy or kpe that doesn't do 1600+, but plenty of other 980s wont.


You mean something more than a full waterblock? That is my full intention for whatever I decide to get.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreos*
> 
> You mean something more than a full waterblock? That is my full intention for whatever I decide to get.


The experience with mine is that 1500 is easy and I can do it at 1.2v but 1600 even at 1.3v is not happening (not even for benchmarks, let alone gaming). My 970 G1 could hit 1600 with ease at like 1.275v IIRC.


----------



## bishop161

yeah my card hit 1550 with no problem. I run that 24/7 across all games without problem.

To cross 1600 I need to use the voltage tool.

I highly recommend the full cover. I dont think I could ever go back to air.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Yup, I got mine at 1550 and it's been stable so far (knock on wood). I think around 1.25v. Not sure if it's stable at lower volts like 1.2v.


----------



## nycgtr

If your on water, don't be afraid of voltage. I have mine @ 1.4 lol and yes it's over 1600. I don't use the classy tool, just the two switches and the voltage slider in px which does work. I noticed anything past 1550 like other mentioned will require some volts.

What i meant by more is, even on water these things get hot. I did some suicide run @ 1.5 with my clocks at 1730ish and I had temps on both cards @ almost 70c underload haha. I have a 60m 280, 60m 240, and another 280.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> If your on water, don't be afraid of voltage. I have mine @ 1.4 lol and yes it's over 1600. I don't use the classy tool, just the two switches and the voltage slider in px which does work. I noticed anything past 1550 like other mentioned will require some volts.
> 
> What i meant by more is, even on water these things get hot. I did some suicide run @ 1.5 with my clocks at 1730ish and I had temps on both cards @ almost 70c underload haha. I have a 60m 280, 60m 240, and another 280.


What two switches?

Never mind, found it here: http://forums.evga.com/980-Kingpin-switches-m2318761.aspx


----------



## Blacklac

Does the Voltage tool work for non classified/kingpin models? like my EVGA 960 SSC? if so, does GPU-Z accurately report the adjusted voltage from the tool?

All I can see/set with GPU-Z and PX, is 1.275v. Im on water, btw.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> Does the Voltage tool work for non classified/kingpin models? like my EVGA 960 SSC? if so, does GPU-Z accurately report the adjusted voltage from the tool?
> 
> All I can see/set with GPU-Z and PX, is 1.275v. Im on water, btw.


Kingpin an classy only AFAIK.

Thanks


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Kingpin an classy only AFAIK.
> 
> Thanks


you're correct

looks like 980 kpe and classy are starting to drop their prices (?)...at least on amazon. Could be temporary though.


----------



## nycgtr

980ti coming soon. can't be charging 980ti prices lol


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

They've been 15% off since almost the start of the month


----------



## phaseshift

Do you guys install geforce experience?


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Do you guys install geforce experience?


its part of the driver so yes


----------



## alancsalt

Not me... custom install and uncheck.

doesn't get settings right for surround ...


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Do you guys install geforce experience?


Nope. I find it truly terrible. Never gets the settings right. And shadowplay never really works properly.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Do you guys install geforce experience?


Nope. I uncheck all that other garbage and only install the driver.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Also, if any of you experience weird crashes with VLC or other video players and have Precision X, it's caused by RTSS (RivaTuner Statistics Server). If you check the OSD option to get the icon in the system tray, you can pull up a list of blacklisted applications. Add VLC's executable (or whatever you use, like Splash Player) to it and it should no longer crash. I also added Thunderbird's as it would get laggy at times when right clicking and doing anything graphical. Pretty bad software IMO. It also takes a while to load upon logging in and blocks the keyboard for about 30 seconds (queues the keystrokes).


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Also, if any of you experience weird crashes with VLC or other video players and have Precision X, it's caused by RTSS (RivaTuner Statistics Server). If you check the OSD option to get the icon in the system tray, you can pull up a list of blacklisted applications. Add VLC's executable (or whatever you use, like Splash Player) to it and it should no longer crash. I also added Thunderbird's as it would get laggy at times when right clicking and doing anything graphical. Pretty bad software IMO. It also takes a while to load upon logging in and blocks the keyboard for about 30 seconds (queues the keystrokes).


Yeah. It also crashes GW2 for me. Going to have to switch back to Afterburner.


----------



## z0ki

Just a quick update on my 780 Ti classified RMA from Australia to Taiwan. They received it yesterday and sent out another the same day. Should get it on Monday. They were pretty quick and was decent to deal with. First time doing an RMA with evga and it was smooth sailing. Let's hope this card overclocks better than my old one. Couldn't even hit 1200mhz stable at 1.4v lol!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Just a quick update on my 780 Ti classified RMA from Australia to Taiwan. They received it yesterday and sent out another the same day. Should get it on Monday. They were pretty quick and was decent to deal with. First time doing an RMA with evga and it was smooth sailing. Let's hope this card overclocks better than my old one. Couldn't even hit 1200mhz stable at 1.4v lol!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


Just curious how much was the shipping? And did you have to pay for it both ways?

Cheers


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Just a quick update on my 780 Ti classified RMA from Australia to Taiwan. They received it yesterday and sent out another the same day. Should get it on Monday. They were pretty quick and was decent to deal with. First time doing an RMA with evga and it was smooth sailing. Let's hope this card overclocks better than my old one. Couldn't even hit 1200mhz stable at 1.4v lol!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious how much was the shipping? And did you have to pay for it both ways?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

I used pack & send who picked it up from my home who then use (DHL) and it cost me $138 with insurance. I only paid one way and evga pay for the return back

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## haritos14

hello guys,
i need help,i have two Evga 780ti classified sli,
How can I make overclock?
if you send me some settings?
Thanks


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritos14*
> 
> hello guys,
> i need help,i have two Evga 780ti classified sli,
> How can I make overclock?
> if you send me some settings?
> Thanks


first off, i recommend you to read the OP and flash custom bios (at your own risk). Then overclock each clock to determine the maximum clocks you could do on air. Whichever card clocks the lowest, that would be your limit once you enable SLI.

I suggest using PX in overclocking.


----------



## haritos14

You understand if you are not you more detail I have not again do overclock


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haritos14*
> 
> You understand if you are not you more detail I have not again do overclock


I'm guessing English is not your first language and that you've probably never OC'ed your card. Download either PrecisionX or MSI Afterburner and follow the step of a guide.

My OC'ing steps.
1. set power slider to max
2. increase gpu core by +25
3. run 3d mark, test for stability. If 3d mark crashes or artifacts then drop your gpu clock by 10 until the crashes/artifacts stop. If no artifacts appear, increase by another 25 and run test again. Do this until you get crash or artifacts.
4. increase memory by 50.
5. run 3d mark, test for stability. If 3d mark crashes, artifacts, or your score drops then drop your mem clock by 25 until the crashes/artifacts/score stop. If no artifacts appear and your score increases, then increase by another 50 and run test again. Do this until you get crash or artifacts.


----------



## haritos14

Sorry but english is not my native language,
the current does not bullied?
switch on the stock or LN2


----------



## bobbyjimmy

LN2 switch.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Just curious how much was the shipping? And did you have to pay for it both ways?
> 
> Cheers


FWIW, I had to send one of my 780 Kingpins from Australia to Taiwan, sent via FedEx Economy (4 days it took), just used a heap of bubblewrap and the bloke put it in a envelope/satchel - cost me $127.60.
I did open a FedEx account - which only needs a valid credit card.


----------



## z0ki

Got my RMA back this morning! Super fast turn around time from EVGA! I opened it right away drained my loop, put my block back on it and it's overclocking capabilities are exactly like my top card.. both are at 1375mhz at 1.3v on the dot (tested with DMM) had benches running for the past 10 hours all is good









Going to test with some games tomorrow, and now it's winter in aus I'm going to wake up early when it's the coldest and turn the air con on at 16c and try and get 1500mhz lol.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimir

Anyone tested the new driver with either 780Ti KPE and 980 KPE?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Anyone tested the new driver with either 780Ti KPE and 980 KPE?


Haven't tested with any bios, but I doubt it would be any different. Regular use seems to be the same for me.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Anyone tested the new driver with either 780Ti KPE and 980 KPE?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Haven't tested with any bios, but I doubt it would be any different. Regular use seems to be the same for me.


someone from 780 ti thread reported there was an improvement, at least for SLI

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club/15720_30#post_23978209


----------



## Kimir

'Kay, I'll give it a shot today.
I asked here cause, you know, kingpin and all, being weird cards... Sometime with new driver you can't OC at all or other weird issues.
If it goes alright with the 780Ti, maybe I'll fire up the 980 bench rig...


----------



## Kimir

On a side note, from Vince on Facebook:
Quote:


> Darkside #comingsoon


Let's cross finger and hope for a better bios than the 980 KPE fiasco. I'll let everyone test it this time, can't afford new graphic card every 6 months or so lol.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> On a side note, from Vince on Facebook:
> Let's cross finger and hope for a better bios than the 980 KPE fiasco. I'll let everyone test it this time, can't afford new graphic card every 6 months or so lol.


Well there shouldn't be anything taking the attention off this card like the 980 one. But hmm burned once and never again. Not gonna go thru that block fiasco again either.


----------



## Kimir

I hope this one will not get released 4 months after the classy tho.
I remember reading about the EK KPE block, I avoided that since I didn't pull the trigger on watercooling my bench table.


----------



## arodri2021

Hey guys I have a quick question. I have 2x 780 ti kingpin under water. Top card hits 49/50c max and bottom is normally 45c. My overclock is 1359 on both cards. I have two 480mm rads. 4930k at 4.6ghz under a mono block.

I am unable to go any higher. 1359 I am stable. I normally use tomb raider bench and let to loop for around 2 hours, in order to determine stability. Anything higher, will crash.

I guess my question is, is 1359 a respectable overclock using kingpins in sli? Should I add 240mm rad and see if i can drop some temps more?

I can increase my overock to 1371ghz to 1386gbz and pass fire strike and see no artifacts. But It isn't stable. At lest not tomb raider stable under a constant stress test.

some more info:
Per gpu z my top card recieves around 1.260- 1.280v It changes. Asic is 67 I believe.
Per gpu z my bottom card recieves 1.52v to 1-260v. Asic is 73.


----------



## Kimir

Sound about right to me. I used to be fine at 1372Mhz but somehow 3D11 crash sometimes at this frequency, I decrease to 1359Mhz and it's fine now.
Oh and don't trust gpu-z for voltage.


----------



## fat4l

Hi.
I have a big question for you guys and I believe u know the answers!

So....basically...

Is it worth getting "Classified *Kingpin* Edition" over "Normal Classified Edition" ?
I would be w-cooling the card.

If so, then what are the benefits of Kingpin Edition if used under water ?

Thanks !


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

I'd stick with the Classy tbh. I have two Kingpins and feel like they're really aimed towards benchmarking. The amount of voltage they need to be fed to get 1600 core is a lot higher than my 970s needed.

*"The Classy does better on water than the KPE in general from what I've seen here and there. The KPE thrives on LN2 over the Classy. I've had two KPEs now and they are average on water. Probably awesome on extreme cooling."* http://www.overclock.net/t/1506230/780-ti-kingpin-or-classified/0_20#post_22676543

"The only reason I'd personally entertain KPE over Classified is if I used LN2 and I was some kind of die-hard Kingpin fan." http://www.overclock.net/t/1543054/performance-difference-between-evga-gtx980-sc-classified-and-kingpin/0_20#post_23593290

"Classy because you want unlocked voltages and much better tweaking for overclocking on water. KPE because money don't matter or you are going cold." http://www.overclock.net/t/1543054/performance-difference-between-evga-gtx980-sc-classified-and-kingpin/0_20#post_23593337

"If it's Classified vs Kingpin definitely the Classified. That $100 is better spent on a waterblock than a "maybe" 1-2% improvement lol." http://www.overclock.net/t/1543054/performance-difference-between-evga-gtx980-sc-classified-and-kingpin/0_20#post_23594398


----------



## Blacklac

It's fine to SLI a 780 classified with any 780, right? My buddy is looking to add another. He doesn't really even push his Classified, I told him he might as well grab a cheaper model and save a few bucks. Plus Classified aren't exactly easy to find for a deal. Alot of them on forums are selling with waterblocks, too, which he doesn't need.

He's only running at ~1200-1250Mhz, I didn't think that would be too difficult for any 780 to hit.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> I'd stick with the Classy tbh. I have two Kingpins and feel like they're really aimed towards benchmarking. The amount of voltage they need to be fed to get 1600 core is a lot higher than my 970s needed.
> 
> *"The Classy does better on water than the KPE in general from what I've seen here and there. The KPE thrives on LN2 over the Classy. I've had two KPEs now and they are average on water. Probably awesome on extreme cooling."* http://www.overclock.net/t/1506230/780-ti-kingpin-or-classified/0_20#post_22676543
> 
> "The only reason I'd personally entertain KPE over Classified is if I used LN2 and I was some kind of die-hard Kingpin fan." http://www.overclock.net/t/1543054/performance-difference-between-evga-gtx980-sc-classified-and-kingpin/0_20#post_23593290
> 
> "Classy because you want unlocked voltages and much better tweaking for overclocking on water. KPE because money don't matter or you are going cold." http://www.overclock.net/t/1543054/performance-difference-between-evga-gtx980-sc-classified-and-kingpin/0_20#post_23593337
> 
> "If it's Classified vs Kingpin definitely the Classified. That $100 is better spent on a waterblock than a "maybe" 1-2% improvement lol." http://www.overclock.net/t/1543054/performance-difference-between-evga-gtx980-sc-classified-and-kingpin/0_20#post_23594398


cool man! thx for all this!


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> It's fine to SLI a 780 classified with any 780, right? My buddy is looking to add another. He doesn't really even push his Classified, I told him he might as well grab a cheaper model and save a few bucks. Plus Classified aren't exactly easy to find for a deal. Alot of them on forums are selling with waterblocks, too, which he doesn't need.
> 
> He's only running at ~1200-1250Mhz, I didn't think that would be too difficult for any 780 to hit.


yeah its fine but the classy is a wider card so it won't match up evenly at the bridges.


----------



## Blacklac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> yeah its fine but the classy is a wider card so it won't match up evenly at the bridges.


Oh ok. So he'll have to get a flexible bridge?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> Oh ok. So he'll have to get a flexible bridge?


yep. it's not pretty but it works. Here's a similar setup:


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Can anyone recommend a digital multimeter from Amazon?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a digital multimeter from Amazon?


I would pick any one with good feedback that is under $25....or this one which will go on lightning deal tomorrow at 10am:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008E07C1I/ref=gb1h_img_c-2_0842_74a72399?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_s=center-new-2&pf_rd_r=1611BEZT8HWVASF9Y3BQ&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=2072380842


----------



## strong island 1

Hopefully we will get some info on this soon. These are probably just quick photo shops for the website but hopefully its coming soon.



https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-284-EA&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1402


----------



## looniam

http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2342687


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2342687


cool, man thanks for the info. Going to start going thru the thread and updating owner's list. I have been so busy with work and personal life.

I'm really hoping the 980 ti kpe or classy will be better this time. 980 kpe was very disappointing for me. Didn't hit the clocks I was expecting.


----------



## Kimir

It is safe to say that everyone was disappointed with their 980 Kpe, especially how voltage doesn't affect the clock you can get.


----------



## Orthello

I must say I struggled with the gtx 980 when oc ing it behaved very different from prev GPUs I've had . I had strixs not kpes anf they could clock into 1700s for benching with huge volts but nothing above 1550 was longterm stable , almost like above 1.25v there was no stability. Even when they did clock that high ram was affected and overall they were slower than 1550mhz with faster ram.

I guess strix had weaker PCBs than kpes but yeah 980s were not great oc cards for me.

Thankfully txs are behaving like expected.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Not sure myself as I'm using the 4pc bios ........ do you have better luck with the 2pc over the 4pc? (if you've used it)
> 
> I can't figure it out .... really frustrated here.
> 
> I set the voltages different for each card trying to maintain the same temps and I can't seem to get over 1500 core stable.
> 
> No volts... some volts.... back plate switches on/off.... kboost on/off.... OC on/off.
> 
> I can add 150 to the core yet GPU-z doesn't show a max core reading equal to the setting. My temps are fine (mid 40's to low 50's) in Fire Strike Extreme.
> 
> I tried the std and oc bios and they stink so far.
> 
> Anyone have a bios they made for water for the 980 KPE?
> 
> SS


I have a DMM coming on Saturday so I should be able to check the voltages of both cards when in SLI with the stock BIOS, 1.3v set in PX, and the two switches on the card set for +50mv. I forget if I asked you before if you were able to verify voltages but I'm wondering if you're getting the SLI voltage discrepancy bug where one card is stuck at like 1.1-1.2v since that would really hinder your OC potential. If the voltage discrepancy issue still exists I'll be modifying the BIOS to ramp it up to 1.3v


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It is safe to say that everyone was disappointed with their 980 Kpe, especially how voltage doesn't affect the clock you can get.


Absolutely


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> cool, man thanks for the info. Going to start going thru the thread and updating owner's list. I have been so busy with work and personal life.
> 
> I'm really hoping the 980 ti kpe or classy will be better this time. 980 kpe was very disappointing for me. Didn't hit the clocks I was expecting.


Then go matrix lol. I am most likely not going to be touching the 980ti kpe (Unless I can reuse my blocks, even then I'd have to think it over and over)


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Then go matrix lol. I am most likely not going to be touching the 980ti kpe (Unless I can reuse my blocks, even then I'd have to think it over and over) and I'd wait a few months in to see what the follow up was like.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

I think going Strix is a good choice as it comes with a backplate and the premium isn't much more (doubt it will be over $700 @ launch). For water, I don't think I'd go Matrix/Classified/KPE/Lightning as the premium is just too much.


----------



## idumlupinar

Hi everyone, this will be my first post here. (more details available at http://forums.evga.com/980-Classified-GTA-V-Crashes-With-Drivers-35012-35286-on-34788-PC-is-Freezing-Randomly-m2339768.aspx)

I have a GTX 980 Classified (recently purchased from Amazon) and I've been experiencing random crashes with this card with different drivers and mostly with GTA V. Sometimes with CS GO, Fifa 15 etc.
I've contacted EVGA and tried their suggestions so far and my crashes still happening but less. I still believe this is a game/driver issue rather than an hardware issue as I was able to complete Heaven/Valley Benchmarks, 3dMark Fire Strike test and stress my gpu with OC Scanner X (no artifacts).

Sometimes I get famous display driver stopped error, sometimes my machine reboots without saying anything and less frequently I get buzzing sound loop and computer is not responding (but only Reset button works).

I have no overclock on any component (all clocks are default)

My Specs are:
4790k
Z87 Extreme4 mobo
32GB 2400mhz kingston hyper-x beast
240 gb intel ssd
3 TB Toshiba HDD
GTX 980 Classified
EVGA 850 G2 PSU
BENQ XL2420G Monitor (G-Sync and normal mode both crashes)

I had experienced a crash at desktop during Google Chrome Session. With a strong card I was expecting smooth gameplay. I have had little or no crashes with my R9 280 GPU.

My question is, do other Classified owners or owners of gpus with factory overclocks experience same issues?
Even seller accepted that I should return the card. What would you recommend?


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

If you can return it you should spend the few extra bucks and get a 980 Ti. No reason to stick with your current card if you can get a full refund.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> cool, man thanks for the info. Going to start going thru the thread and updating owner's list. I have been so busy with work and personal life.
> 
> I'm really hoping the 980 ti kpe or classy will be better this time. 980 kpe was very disappointing for me. Didn't hit the clocks I was expecting.


Weren't you working on a zombiefied Titan X?


----------



## shadow85

Hey guys I was wondering what sort of users buy the Classified Kingping? I gather it is for extreme overclockers, but do people put it under water or stick with the ACX cooler on it?

If people use the ACX cooler on it, doesnt it get really hot when it has extreme overclocking done to it?


----------



## Kimir

Most of us put them under water. My 780Ti kpe are under full cover EK block, the 980 in the other hand, is standing on the bench table with the stock cooler because it wasn't worth getting the block. And it will say as is, until a better bios see the light (Vince said EVGA was working on bios support for 780Ti and 980 KPE for latest nvidia driver over here) and my income allow me to put the whole bench table under water.
- and one day, LN2 -


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Hey guys I was wondering what sort of users buy the Classified Kingping? I gather it is for extreme overclockers, but do people put it under water or stick with the ACX cooler on it?
> 
> If people use the ACX cooler on it, doesnt it get really hot when it has extreme overclocking done to it?


Most people put it under water and use it with LN2 / Dry ice.

yes if you still use the stock fans and over volt it will get hot,

vince working on a bios 980ti kpe













@Kimir you ninja


----------



## shadow85

Ok so basically it is meant to be put under water for extreme overclocking but then why do they produce it with the ACX cooler? Doesnt it seem a waste to have a card that is designed for extreme OCing but the cooler it comes with will get too hot at that point?


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Ok so basically it is meant to be put under water for extreme overclocking but then why do they produce it with the ACX cooler? Doesnt it seem a waste to have a card that is designed for extreme OCing but the cooler it comes with will get too hot at that point?


No manufacturer sells cards without a heatsink or waterblock on them afaik.


----------



## bishop161

Anyone have any luck getting more that +87mV / +125% voltage/power limit with Afterburner with GTX 980 Classified??

I ended up uninstalling PX16 since it was causing GW2 to crash. Installed Afterburner and it works great. The max I can get with AB is +50/+300 for an OC of 1556/3802 @ 1.262V. While these are great clocks, I would love to push it further







I mean it's the whole point of having a classy!

Anyone had any luck with AB in the past?

I know about the voltage tool for KPE/classy cards, but i'm looking to just use afterburner for ease of use. Hopefully I can get to 1.3V as I could with precision x.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Weren't you working on a zombiefied Titan X?


ya I still am. Sad to say I had some trouble. I actually got a monitor screen and started jumping up and down, it was the most amazing feeling. But I saw a small spark and shut down right away. Still trying to go thru all the connections again to see what happened. Gonna sell my second Titan x and get a 980 ti and still try and get the epower to work.

Ya I was definitely disappointed with my 980 kpe. I did hit 2000mhz which I posted in the kingpin thread at kpc but seeing as my strix hit 2060mhz and my 980 kpe was like $200 more it was a huge disappointment.

I get that all cards are different depending on the sample you get. But the problem is when you ask such a high premium for a card you basically put a target on its back. People are going to expect better performance than cheaper cards otherwise why would anyone in there right mind pay that premium.

It's like a baseball player that accepts a $200 million dollar contract. You better perform up to that level because now you are going to be held to a higher standard, you should play like a $200 million dollar player and people will expect you too. And if you dont there will be criticism and people will be upset. Especially if it feels like you dont put in enough effort to fix the problems you are having. That will make people mad.

I understand that they might start working on the bios's again but that sucks for the people that couldn't wait and sold there cards already. I couldn't wait 4 months for a fix.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ya I still am. Sad to say I had some trouble. I actually got a monitor screen and started jumping up and down, it was the most amazing feeling. But I saw a small spark and shut down right away. Still trying to go thru all the connections again to see what happened. Gonna sell my second Titan x and get a 980 ti and still try and get the epower to work.
> 
> Ya I was definitely disappointed with my 980 kpe. I did hit 2000mhz which I posted in the kingpin thread at kpc but seeing as my strix hit 2060mhz and my 980 kpe was like $200 more it was a huge disappointment.
> 
> I get that all cards are different depending on the sample you get. But the problem is when you ask such a high premium for a card you basically put a target on its back. People are going to expect better performance than cheaper cards otherwise why would anyone in there right mind pay that premium.
> 
> It's like a baseball player that accepts a $200 million dollar contract. You better perform up to that level because now you are going to be held to a higher standard, you should play like a $200 million dollar player and people will expect you too. And if you dont there will be criticism and people will be upset. Especially if it feels like you dont put in enough effort to fix the problems you are having. That will make people mad.
> 
> I understand that they might start working on the bios's again but that sucks for the people that couldn't wait and sold there cards already. I couldn't wait 4 months for a fix.


Well good luck with the Titan X. And regarding the comments about the KPE cards, I fully agree.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Well good luck with the Titan X. And regarding the comments about the KPE cards, I fully agree.


Thanks.

Ya the 980 kpe really left a terrible taste in my mouth and the 980 strix was like the best taste ever. A very reasonably priced card that over performed for it's price. Definitely might check that card out again.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Ya the 980 kpe really left a terrible taste in my mouth and the 980 strix was like the best taste ever. A very reasonably priced card that over performed for it's price. Definitely might check that card out again.


+1 to that. $30 more than a reference 980 and was an overclocking machine. ASUS coulda sold that card for $50-100 over reference IMO.


----------



## rt123

The strix won't be able to keep up the Custom PCBs this round. Especially on LN2 since GM200 is really power hungry. The PCB will hold it back.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I need a brief amount of assistance... Acetone or rubbing alcohol? I have seen both used, but which is better?

This is my run up before going to ln2, using the 780 classy as a starter before the K|ngp|ns


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I need a brief amount of assistance... Acetone or rubbing alcohol? I have seen both used, but which is better?
> 
> This is my run up before going to ln2, using the 780 classy as a starter before the K|ngp|ns


I see everyone else use acetone so that is what I used. Just be really careful when adding dice and lowering temps because the acetone starts to spit. Use as little as you can just to cover holes in bottom of pot.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I see everyone else use acetone so that is what I used. Just be really careful when adding dice and lowering temps because the acetone starts to spit. Use as little as you can just to cover holes in bottom of pot.


Got it, the store is close.

So, just a small amount of DICE, and then cover that with acetone, or acetone then add dice?

P.S. Thank you 

I got 25 pounds of dice, so hopefully it lasts a while (tomorrow night is a while)


----------



## lilchronic

Acetone first just to cover the holes in the pot's. Then when you put the dry ice in it will spit acetone, So add more insulation and cover stuff with more paper towels.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Acetone first just to cover the holes in the pot's. Then when you put the dry ice in it will spit acetone, So add more insulation and cover stuff with more paper towels.


got it. Thank you both.

Last question, I promise. Should I crush the ice down a little or leave it in the little finger size pieces?


----------



## lilchronic

when you want to bench i would crush it up for sure, but it might last longer still cubed and sealed tight.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I need a brief amount of assistance... Acetone or rubbing alcohol? I have seen both used, but which is better?
> 
> This is my run up before going to ln2, using the 780 classy as a starter before the K|ngp|ns


Hey very cool









Always nice seeing people make that jump to subzero cooling. But be careful.......cause its addicting lol. Take your time and have fun


----------



## lilchronic

lets's take a closer look at @SDhydro avater.









More paper towels


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> when you want to bench i would crush it up for sure, but it might last longer still cubed and sealed tight.


Will crush anything going into the pot's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Hey very cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always nice seeing people make that jump to subzero cooling. But be careful.......cause its addicting lol. Take your time and have fun


I already have a 50l dewar waiting to be filled... I am ready.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lets's take a closer look at @SDhydro avater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More paper towels


I have another box on shop towels.... I will bury it in them (except the VRM section, so I can cool it.)... :-D


----------



## SDhydro

Yes blue shop towels all the way. That pic is from my first session ever using a gpu pot. I bought it used for a good price. Too bad that card (gtx780 dcII) had elpida memory







lolz

Man its been too long since my last sub zero sessions....


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Got booted after a few hangs, brought it down to bios changes I had made. At - 75 on the cpu pot, and -74 on the gpu. Tried to run catzilla and it had a hang, so I restarted to sort it out and now it hangs on code 76.

Asus Maximus V1 Formula 4790k @ 5ghz
780 classified, nothing changed yet.
Adata xpg 1600 @ 1600
Crucial mx100

It is humid, there is frost, of course, but everything is covered with petroleum jelly and an intial layer of fingernail polish. Any ideas?





Just started trying to boot again... Fingers crossed.

No video output, but it is in Windows.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Newest development. All lights on the gpu are on, evbot recognizes it and the voltage, but I am not getting a signal.. I give virtual high fives for answers..

Narrowed it down to the driver. I have tried multiple, and can get into safe mode to remove the driver, but if it is loaded, it hangs right before windows allows me in. I am pushing 2 hours trying to figure this part, and this part alone out.. i would really love to run some benchmarks... but I can't, sad face :-(

I have tried bumping the voltage with the EVBot and checking the CPU. It is all stable, except the driver. The moment it loads, I lose signal and can't get it back.


----------



## rt123

NV cards have black screens below -60C.

From what I remember people use the display output that is not digital to by pass it.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> NV cards have black screens below -60C.
> 
> From what I remember people use the display output that is not digital to by pass it.


I have the DVI to D-SUb connected, and D-Sub back to the monitor. I thought that was what was supposed to be used, and it is happening with it as well. Should I allow it to warm up so I can try to boot into windows?


----------



## lilchronic

Yeah gpu's are tricky when going cold. You usually can go as cold as possible with dice on CPU but GPU's are different. I had a similar problem overclocking a GTX 680 so just switched it out and focused on the CPU. next time i go cold im going to focus on the GPU.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah gpu's are tricky when going cold. You usually can go as cold as possible with dice on CPU but GPU's are different. I had a similar problem overclocking a GTX 680 so just switched it out and focused on the CPU. next time i go cold im going to focus on the GPU.


I let it warm up all the way to -20, and same thing.. The whole of Windows absolutely does not like the display driver loading. I shut it down for the night. Trying to rebuild my th10a,and have a small leak, so I am going to focus on fixing this old girl


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I let it warm up all the way to -20, and same thing.. The whole of Windows absolutely does not like the display driver loading. I shut it down for the night. Trying to rebuild my th10a,and have a small leak, so I am going to focus on fixing this old girl


Next time before adding dry ice to the pots boot up windows and make sure everythiing is ok. Makes it ot easier to figure out when things are warm. Just monitor temps but the mass of the pots will hold temps pretty well. Plus you want to warm up the thermal paste some before going subzero.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Next time before adding dry ice to the pots boot up windows and make sure everythiing is ok. Makes it ot easier to figure out when things are warm. Just monitor temps but the mass of the pots will hold temps pretty well. Plus you want to warm up the thermal paste some before going subzero.


I had no idea, lol! OK, I will try that tonight if the dry ice hasn't all vanished.


----------



## sdmf74

Is the new 980 Classified v2.0.5.0 software overvoltage tool compatible with the 780 ti K|NGP|IN or should I redownload ver Classified_v2.0.4.3 the original classified tool.

I had to reinstall windows so starting fresh, Thanx!


----------



## Crash-Over

Hello I have a question of you who has 2 kingpins in SLI with air or watercooling and would sometimes make an OC the highest because what goes with me with 50MHz is final and that is something so little . As psu is a super flower 2000 ' 8pack edition " of the power supply , it can not be even the two are cooled by water


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Is the new 980 Classified v2.0.5.0 software overvoltage tool compatible with the 780 ti K|NGP|IN or should I redownload ver Classified_v2.0.4.3 the original classified tool.
> 
> I had to reinstall windows so starting fresh, Thanx!


I kept both, just to be sure (since I have 780Ti KPE and 980 KPE).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crash-Over*
> 
> Hello I have a question of you who has 2 kingpins in SLI with air or watercooling and would sometimes make an OC the highest because what goes with me with 50MHz is final and that is something so little . As psu is a super flower 2000 ' 8pack edition " of the power supply , it can not be even the two are cooled by water


Which kingpin, the 780Ti or the 980? Your psu can handle quad sli with overvolt under LN2, so it's not it for sure.


----------



## Crash-Over

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I kept both, just to be sure (since I have 780Ti KPE and 980 KPE).
> Which kingpin, the 780Ti or the 980? Your psu can handle quad sli with overvolt under LN2, so it's not it for sure.


sorry 980

But 50 MHz is a bit weak for two KPE I remember only that I think 3780 could clock in SLI with a costum BIOS 200MHz Then the two pack no 50 MHz which I find a bit weak at the sorry I have to write so .And air I have hunted with the kpex2c.rom than 1500 MHz that worked with air . but with two it's not because the 50 MHz circuit or funny and both work individually properly


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

So @nyxagamemnon and I were chatting on Skype last night testing my 980 KPEs under water and found something pretty funny. They could both pass Fire Strike Extreme in SLI with 0 artifacting and at 1556 core with 1.1v total (1.05v in Classified tool + .05 from physical switches) but 1600 @ 1.35v was not reachable (driver crash within 15 seconds every time).


----------



## Kimir

My card boost itself to 1448Mhz all stock, on it's own.
I was only able to do 1500Mhz game stable over here too. I could do 1557, 1575 and 1600Mhz with 1.19v (1.21v with vdrop), which is stock volt by going gradually with Firestrike (1575 was successful most of the time, 1600 was a one time only) .
We are all waiting for a new bios to show up, hopefully it will be better. I'm keeping my expectation low tho, I doubt there will be a miracle.


----------



## sdmf74

Anyone else? What about you StrongIsland have you used the new 980 classified's overvolt tool with your 780ti K|NG|PIN?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> So @nyxagamemnon and I were chatting on Skype last night testing my 980 KPEs under water and found something pretty funny. They could both pass Fire Strike Extreme in SLI with 0 artifacting and at 1556 core with 1.1v total (1.05v in Classified tool + .05 from physical switches) but 1600 @ 1.35v was not reachable (driver crash within 15 seconds every time).


Yea I can do up to 1550 with 1 switch, 2 switches no additional voltage I can hit 1590. 1600 is a wall that requires voltage add.


----------



## DuraN1

My 980 KPE was the same. 1.35v or even 1.4v required for anything above 1600. 1550 would do fine. Theres something fishy with the BIOS or even the cards themselves.


----------



## Crash-Over

separately is not a problem only when I want to run both in SLI in OC then I come I with the standard BIOS where Vince has put in his forum not 50MHz addition and I find annoying for the card . If I do this on the LN2 BIOS kpex2 or kpex4 that's no problem .The I am afraid that the map thus breaks down I did not really why stop at air voltages volts to 1.4 from one probably even higher


----------



## thechosenwon

I updated the 980KP XOC bios for 350+ drivers in a thread at KPC. All the files u need in one post and showed some new things in precision that can help. Please give feedback good or bad...I deleted the old thread as a lot of those bios are having issues on current driver set
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3659

The card is setup to take voltage, it designed that way 100%. The gpu selection and overall design is generally for cold scaling and its not like other 980 vgas including normal CLASSIFIED which are less efficient and cool running as this VRM. The card is designed for hardcore overclocking without modding, don't be overly concerned about cranking the voltage.
I am refreshing kp780ti bios/tools now as well, done soon.


----------



## lilchronic

Awesome. Hopefully things start coming around bios wise, Really looking forward for that 980Ti kpe


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> I updated the 980KP XOC bios for 350+ drivers in a thread at KPC. All the files u need in one post and showed some new things in precision that can help. Please give feedback good or bad...I deleted the old thread as a lot of those bios are having issues on current driver set
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3659
> 
> The card is setup to take voltage, it designed that way 100%. The gpu selection and overall design is generally for cold scaling and its not like other 980 vgas including normal CLASSIFIED which are less efficient and cool running as this VRM. The card is designed for hardcore overclocking without modding, don't be overly concerned about cranking the voltage.
> I am refreshing kp780ti bios/tools now as well, done soon.


Posted on the thread.. I can't for the life of me get this to flash. Command Prompt read out is attached to the other forum, and all the steps so far. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Kimir

Great, going to test that when I get home.


----------



## thechosenwon

Responded back over there to ya.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Posted on the thread.. I can't for the life of me get this to flash. Command Prompt read out is attached to the other forum, and all the steps so far. Thanks for the update.


Are you using the nvflash application that was modified by JoeDirt or Nvidia's? It's pretty simple, just nvflash -6 --index=# C:\bios.rom What is displayed when you try and flash yours?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> I updated the 980KP XOC bios for 350+ drivers in a thread at KPC. All the files u need in one post and showed some new things in precision that can help. Please give feedback good or bad...I deleted the old thread as a lot of those bios are having issues on current driver set
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3659
> 
> The card is setup to take voltage, it designed that way 100%. The gpu selection and overall design is generally for cold scaling and its not like other 980 vgas including normal CLASSIFIED which are less efficient and cool running as this VRM. The card is designed for hardcore overclocking without modding, don't be overly concerned about cranking the voltage.
> I am refreshing kp780ti bios/tools now as well, done soon.


Can't wait to get home and flash this! Outside of driver compatibility were there any other changes?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Are you using the nvflash application that was modified by JoeDirt or Nvidia's? It's pretty simple, just nvflash -6 --index=# C:\bios.rom What is displayed when you try and flash yours?


Yea Scarlet used the cert bypass version of nvflash, otherwise you will fail.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Are you using the nvflash application that was modified by JoeDirt or Nvidia's? It's pretty simple, just nvflash -6 --index=# C:\bios.rom What is displayed when you try and flash yours?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Yea Scarlet used the cert bypass version of nvflash, otherwise you will fail.


I tried the no flash that Vince linked in the thread over at KPC, and it didn't recognize nvflash at all, so I tried the last version I had used, which was linked in this thread, and got this:










I thought I had forgot commands to flash with, but everything I tried failed and when I got it to process most everything, I received the message above, no matter which no flash version I used.

Like I said at kpc, I woke up 3 hours late for work today... Whoops.. I will work on it again when I get home. I am going to flash the evbot as well, but curiosity begs, do I just plug it into the gpu to flash it? I have the files ready, just need to know how to do it properly.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I tried the no flash that Vince linked in the thread over at KPC, and it didn't recognize nvflash at all, so I tried the last version I had used, which was linked in this thread, and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I had forgot commands to flash with, but everything I tried failed and when I got it to process most everything, I received the message above, no matter which no flash version I used.
> 
> Like I said at kpc, I woke up 3 hours late for work today... Whoops.. I will work on it again when I get home. I am going to flash the evbot as well, but curiosity begs, do I just plug it into the gpu to flash it? I have the files ready, just need to know how to do it properly.


I got that EXACT error with the nvflash he posted as well before.

Use this one joedirt

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I got that EXACT error with the nvflash he posted as well before.
> 
> Use this one joedirt
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980-980ti-titan-x


I will do this during lunch. Thank you.


----------



## Shiotcrock

Hey how heavy are these cards I really like the look of the Copper 980ti King Pin does the 980 weigh a lot?


----------



## nycgtr

These cards are big and pretty hefty lol. When I say big they are BIG.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I will do this during lunch. Thank you.


Yes, I asked previously if you used JoeDirt's. The official nvidia tool *cannot* be used for custom BIOS versions.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Yes, I asked previously if you used JoeDirt's. The official nvidia tool *cannot* be used for custom BIOS versions.


I used the one linked in the thread at kpc. I don't know the differences as I haven't flashed a card in a while, lol.


----------



## ssiperko

EXCELLENT!

To bad I missed it last night! I'll be on it later tonight for sure!

SS


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Yes, I asked previously if you used JoeDirt's. The official nvidia tool *cannot* be used for custom BIOS versions.


I used the one linked in the thread at kpc. I don't know the diffe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Yes, I asked previously if you used JoeDirt's. The official nvidia tool *cannot* be used for custom BIOS versions.


Not even making it as far as I did with the NVidia tool....



Tried it in windows, and everything crashed as soon as it loaded, so I figured I would give safe mode a try. That definitely failed, lol, but it didn't crash the computer.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I used the one linked in the thread at kpc. I don't know the diffe
> Not even making it as far as I did with the NVidia tool....
> 
> 
> 
> Tried it in windows, and everything crashed as soon as it loaded, so I figured I would give safe mode a try. That definitely failed, lol, but it didn't crash the computer.


Try DOS instead.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> EXCELLENT!
> 
> To bad I missed it last night! I'll be on it later tonight for sure!
> 
> SS


Of course. The day AFTER I sell my two...


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Try DOS instead.


Got it! Had to go into windows Safe, remove drivers completely, go back to windows main and shut down everything that tried to use the GPU (FAH and chrome), and then it worked.



It was just nvflash 980kp_xoc5c.rom, but if a driver was installed, it hard crashed the computer and rebooted.

Hopefully that can help someone tonight when they install.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I got that EXACT error with the nvflash he posted as well before.
> 
> Use this one joedirt
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980-980ti-titan-x


just posted above as well.. thank you so much for this link. Chrome didn't like the download, so if it blocks it, just go to settings, downloads, and tell it to accept the download.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Got it! Had to go into windows Safe, remove drivers completely, go back to windows main and shut down everything that tried to use the GPU (FAH and chrome), and then it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> It was just nvflash 980kp_xoc5c.rom, but if a driver was installed, it hard crashed the computer and rebooted.
> 
> Hopefully that can help someone tonight when they install.


Did you disable the driver prior to flashing? Sounds like you did not disable the driver for all 3 in control panel prior to flashing the bios.


----------



## gatesmarch

Okay guys I'm torn. I've RMA'd my second GTX 780 classy in three weeks. My first one I had for well over a year and it started borking with crashes and lockups. My replacement is even worse...it looked like it was abused from the start. They're not making them anymore so I can only assume it was a "refurb". Anyway I just checked and they're sending me out a GTX 970 FTW.

Here are my issues: #1. The 970 sells for $350 and it's not even a classified model...which is why I paid $600 the card to begin with.
#2. When I RMA'd my first card on a cross ship they were going to charge me $579 if the original card wasn't returned, yet a $350 card is considered a suitable replacement?
#3. I have an EK waterblock for my GTX 780 classy (which they are aware of) and it won't fit this replacement

What should I do here? Keep the 970 which uses less energy and performs slightly better than a 780 (probably not even close to my classy at stable OC speeds), try to sell off the waterblock. Or call and try to figure something out; I know the 780 classy waterblocks fit the 980 classy pcb's but I doubt that will happen ALTHOUGH it costs $579 which is what they valued my 780 at.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Okay guys I'm torn. I've RMA'd my second GTX 780 classy in three weeks. My first one I had for well over a year and it started borking with crashes and lockups. My replacement is even worse...it looked like it was abused from the start. They're not making them anymore so I can only assume it was a "refurb". Anyway I just checked and they're sending me out a GTX 970 FTW.
> 
> Here are my issues: #1. The 970 sells for $350 and it's not even a classified model...which is why I paid $600 the card to begin with.
> #2. When I RMA'd my first card on a cross ship they were going to charge me $579 if the original card wasn't returned, yet a $350 card is considered a suitable replacement?
> #3. I have an EK waterblock for my GTX 780 classy (which they are aware of) and it won't fit this replacement
> 
> What should I do here? Keep the 970 which uses less energy and performs slightly better than a 780 (probably not even close to my classy at stable OC speeds), try to sell off the waterblock. Or call and try to figure something out; I know the 780 classy waterblocks fit the 980 classy pcb's but I doubt that will happen ALTHOUGH it costs $579 which is what they valued my 780 at.


Evga bs. Your suppose to get the equivalent. You bought a 780 classy at the time where 780ti was the highest non titan card. You should be getting a 980 back now that the ti is out. YOU fully deserve the current gen equivalent.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Tell them the block situation. Either way, 980 classy is what they should be giving you and the warranty should cover the remainder of what your 780 was covered for. They're trying to gyp you.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Okay guys I'm torn. I've RMA'd my second GTX 780 classy in three weeks. My first one I had for well over a year and it started borking with crashes and lockups. My replacement is even worse...it looked like it was abused from the start. They're not making them anymore so I can only assume it was a "refurb". Anyway I just checked and they're sending me out a GTX 970 FTW.
> 
> Here are my issues: #1. The 970 sells for $350 and it's not even a classified model...which is why I paid $600 the card to begin with.
> #2. When I RMA'd my first card on a cross ship they were going to charge me $579 if the original card wasn't returned, yet a $350 card is considered a suitable replacement?
> #3. I have an EK waterblock for my GTX 780 classy (which they are aware of) and it won't fit this replacement
> 
> What should I do here? Keep the 970 which uses less energy and performs slightly better than a 780 (probably not even close to my classy at stable OC speeds), try to sell off the waterblock. Or call and try to figure something out; I know the 780 classy waterblocks fit the 980 classy pcb's but I doubt that will happen ALTHOUGH it costs $579 which is what they valued my 780 at.


No matter what they send, if it isn't a 780 classified, your block won't fit.

I old think the 980 would be what they send you. Call and speak to a tech (Jayson or Chris) or email [email protected] [email protected] and tell them what is going on. I just went through this situation, and both guys are extremely helpful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Did you disable the driver prior to flashing? Sounds like you did not disable the driver for all 3 in control panel prior to flashing the bios.


The first time, no.. Like I said, I removed the driver completely, rather than disable, and had no issues... That was why I said in the last on post that it worked and thank you, lol.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> No matter what they send, if it isn't a 780 classified, your block won't fit.
> 
> I old think the 980 would be what they send you. Call and speak to a tech (Jayson or Chris) or email [email protected] [email protected] and tell them what is going on. I just went through this situation, and both guys are extremely helpful.
> The first time, no.. Like I said, I removed the driver completely, rather than disable, and had no issues... That was why I said in the last on post that it worked and thank you, lol.


Well I called using the logic of my two responses and talked to Jayson. He said they use a "performance" not "dollar" means for replacing their equipment. The 970 supposedly will give me a "10-20%" performance boost. I said so either way I have to eat the waterblock? He said he could check to see if there were any 780's ready or available, I said don't bother I'll figure something out. So...that's where I'm at, and I'm pissed. I paid for a product with premium binned chips as an enthusiast not just to game.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatesmarch*
> 
> Well I called using the logic of my two responses and talked to Jayson. He said they use a "performance" not "dollar" means for replacing their equipment. The 970 supposedly will give me a "10-20%" performance boost. I said so either way I have to eat the waterblock? He said he could check to see if there were any 780's ready or available, I said don't bother I'll figure something out. So...that's where I'm at, and I'm pissed. I paid for a product with premium binned chips as an enthusiast not just to game.


I would ask to at least push the FTW+ if they aren't going to go to the 980. The FTW was trumped for a reason, honestly. It doesn't hurt to ask him at least.


----------



## gatesmarch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I would ask to at least push the FTW+ if they aren't going to go to the 980. The FTW was trumped for a reason, honestly. It doesn't hurt to ask him at least.


Thanks for your input Scarlet. I did call again and speak with a customer service rep. He said he's never seen a 980 go out in replacement of a 780, and it will be the 970 FTW+ as the replacement. It has the mosfet cooling plate and a much higher power target, so I'm cool with that. He was checking with the RMA manager if they had any 780's laying around so I buckled and said "It's the FTW+ right?" and he assured me it was. I said I guess that's enough for me and he did emphasize more memory, newer architecture, cooler speeds. He told me to try it out and if I'm not happy we can figure it out. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## Kimir

Ok, let's begin with the 980KPE update.
Bios flashed, check.
specific PrecisionX installed and disabled voltage control, check.
Newest NV driver installed, check.
DMM and EVBot plugged in.

Currently downloading the newest 3DMark, starting the test with previous version.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Ok, let's begin with the 980KPE update.
> Bios flashed, check.
> specific PrecisionX installed and disabled voltage control, check.
> Newest NV driver installed, check.
> DMM and EVBot plugged in.
> 
> Currently downloading the newest 3DMark, starting the test with previous version.


What's the purpose of the using a specific px btw. I rather like the voltage slider. It works fine for me and the voltage doesn't drop. Beats having to use the classy tool for that small voltage bump.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Ok, let's begin with the 980KPE update.
> Bios flashed, check.
> specific PrecisionX installed and disabled voltage control, check.
> Newest NV driver installed, check.
> DMM and EVBot plugged in.
> 
> Currently downloading the newest 3DMark, starting the test with previous version.


Hey, I am only a 1/2 step behind... You know, the one where I remove all of the Nvidia fluff after hitting the wrong install button and putting all the stuff I didn't want on my computer... On my computer. All 3 GPU's connections to evbot, and the fans on the radiators at 85%.

Hopefully I will have some updates and results soon. Going to test at full stock clocks first.


----------



## Kimir

Ok, all stock, didn't touch anything and 3DMark insta crash at the first test. Not surprised since the voltage stays at 1.003v...
So for daily without touching anything, it's a no go already. (I did not use the 2 physical switches for voltage). Remember that I'm with the stock cooler still (didn't jump on the block since the card was meh).


Put 1.212v and pass 3DMark with stock setting. Card boosting itself to 1443Mhz, like with stock vbios.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5062292

Starting to OC now, I'm gonna go straight to full memory speed since I never had issue on that side.
Still at 1.21250v on the EVbot, DMM says 1.212v, 1.204 under load (left vdroop on on purpose).

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5062358

Tried +40Mhz (1482Mhz) and it crashed - just so you know, I made my own bios based on the stock one and it was working at 1500Mhz game stable with 1.19v (vdroop) -
Let's bump voltage to 1.25v and try again (1.241v under load). Pass

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5062461

Set 1.3v on the EVBot now, 



 is what happened with the previous bios when I was throwing 1.3v at it. what about now...
Little flickering here and there, nothing like before. 1.291v under load.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5062582

1592Mhz @ 1.3v like in the video is a no go. Have to restart each time the driver crash.
1.35v shall we?
Dropping to 1.341v under load, bit more flickering than before but pass.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5062645

Quick run at 1.4v to see how far I can go? Yeah!
Graphic test 1 give quite a lot of red/blue/green flickering, little less in graphic test 2, a few in combined as well. And pass at 1622Mhz.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5062693
trying 1643Mhz failed. restart...
1.425v on the EVbot now, Oh btw welcome back huge flickering from the video lol
And since flickering is huge, as expected, result is worse:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5062778

While I'm at it with 1.42v and it didn't crash, did FS Extreme and FS Ultra:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5062891

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5062925
Oh man that flickering, I'm really surprised that it didn't crash in those "harder" bench



So conclusion, can't be used for daily... stays at 1.0v and can't even use stock frequency. Same 1.4v needed for 1620Mhz but no requirement of KBoost compared to kpex4pc.rom.
Still got the flickering and really 1.4v on air, not a great idea but I've bought it to bench it.

tiny reminder that I did this before (with about the same flickering, but was a one time thing, yup [email protected]):


No, I'm not even sorry for all the screenshots.
Dang, now my room is so warm I won't even be able to sleep, huh.

@nycgtr I too, prefer a usable slider for daily use, I don't even use PX on my daily rig (Panda with 2x780Ti KPE) but afterburner. I used it as per Vince demo for testing purpose.
@Scarlet-Tech Eh, I know what you mean. :/ looking forward to your test, being on water and with 3 cards... might be interresting.


----------



## nycgtr

My 2 cards are blocked will flash and try tonight


----------



## Kimir

Tried to enable back the slider for daily use, it works. At least DMM report voltage correctly, did a few bench without problem. Can't tell how it would go for daily use and with AB, afterall this is my bench rig.
Looking back at Vince thread over KPC forum, I guess I won the lottery with the memory, no voltage added at all here for 2100Mhz.

Now send me a 980Ti KPE and I'll gladly be the guinea pig for bios testing, ya wouldn't want the same user disappointment from the 980KPE on the Ti KPE, right?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

@kimir... Getting a strange reading. Gpuz (which we know lies) says 1.212v. Voltage control in precision X is disabled, as prescribed, evbot set to 1.3v.. DMM reads 1.45v.. Just passed at 1600 for 8917 on ultra with tri sli.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5063149 I feel like this should be a hell of a lot higher for a 1600mhz run (first one ever, bazinga).



**Going to restart the PC. One of the cards is not boosting at all.** 2 are at 1635 at the other is at 1430.. can not get them all to boost, at least one always stays at stock clocks.

Found the issue. Precision 5.3.5 and 5.3.3.5 both do not control the third card. When hitting test, gpu-z load or anything, it only boosts card 2 and 3, and the main card stays at 1430.

I uninstalled x16 completely, installed 4.2.1 and all 3 cards boosted together.. My other issue is, that neither of the cards that boosted before, will downclock now. They are both staying at the set speed and the main card lowers clocks.


----------



## nycgtr

So @ 1.45v on the dmm. I was able to do a run @ 1630 just fine. Then I kinda just said fck it. Bumped it to 1.5v. Passed @ 1695 barely lol. Temps are definitely better on this bios though. Score seems lowish. Something funny going on somewhere. First gpu test fps is bleh.


----------



## nycgtr

Didn't bother to reinstall drivers lol or use the px. I noticed no voltage drop, had 2 dmms attached and going entire time. Can add on top of the slider, just need to reopen classy tool everytime I make a change in px and redo. Okay I can def run 1700+ with more than 1.525. Thinking though that volt is a bit too high for my water though.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I am getting really sick of the "Time Measurement Data Not Available" crap errors. What the hell are they and how do I stop them? If I overclock past 1600, I get them every time.

Windows 7 ultimate. Got a completed run at 1699 1.52v, but failed to validate and the score @ 9448 was worse than my score when I ran at 1639 (9809) @1.43v.

And now, the top card is staying at 1699, while the others are going down as I lower my overclock.. What is going on, LOL! Let's ignore the fact that I had clicked "Max" on the top card for the frequency.. mmkkaayy???

Overall, this bios is pretty boss so far. Just need to cool it off a little, and get the scores higher. 60c maxxed at 1.52v - 1699mhz on all 3 cards. (lots of artifacts, probably from the temps)


----------



## nycgtr

Yea that's not uncommon for the score to be lower even with a higher clock with these cards. Somehow I can't run stock clock and stock voltage LOL?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Yea that's not uncommon for the score to be lower even with a higher clock with these cards. Somehow I can't run stock clock and stock voltage LOL?


wait, can't run stock clock and voltage? What is it doing?

I spoke with Vince, and he mentioned disabling SLI, then enable KBOOST with it disabled, then reenable SLI, so it links the cards. Completed a 1699 Catzilla run, and all went well so far. Highest score I have ever received, and is only 30,000 points lower than the top score lol.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> wait, can't run stock clock and voltage? What is it doing?
> 
> I spoke with Vince, and he mentioned disabling SLI, then enable KBOOST with it disabled, then reenable SLI, so it links the cards. Completed a 1699 Catzilla run, and all went well so far. Highest score I have ever received, and is only 30,000 points lower than the top score lol.


Crashes lol. I need to reinstall driver and px.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Crashes lol. I need to reinstall driver and px.


well.. reinstall.. lol. 1687 in catzilla. 720p was 44546. at 1440p right now. Will run 3d Mark 11 next, as it seems to be incredibly tempermental.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

So anyone who tried the bios have voltage issues at stock?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> So anyone who tried the bios have voltage issues at stock?


I do, that was my first statement in my long post.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I do, that was my first statement in my long post.


So, after flashing you can get to windows but when cards go under load no voltage increase? Clocks will go up but volts get stuck?

Or clocks dont go up volts dont go up.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I am tapped out for the night. I achieved:

1674mhz on Firestrike Extreme 16001 and Ultra 9809, and can't get in the top 100, or even over 10k points Ultra/much over 16k points extreme. With my clock abelow 1550 my extreme score was 16139, so I need to figure out what is going on and make some tweaks to everything this weekend.

1699mhz runs on 720p Catzilla for 44547, and my score was 4000 points higher than my 780ti classifieds at 40428.

3d Mark 11 made it at 1674 P34969, and scored 900points less than my 780ti's P35877.

I shut down to try and give the cards a quick break and to reset everything, and now it let me into windows. This is on the stock BIOS and on the XOC, I have removed the EVBOT and everything is downclocked, and I can't even get into safe mode. I am beginning to wonder if my m.2 drive is the issue.. if I can't get it figured out, I will reinstall windows tomorrow.





Can someone PLEASE enlighten me as to why I keep getting the "Time Measurement Data Not Available" That was supposedly a Windows 8 Error, and I am not on Windows 8. I can't get a good Firestrike run, so i am figuring that is the issue as that something isn't clocking properly. Bios on the motherboard is up to date, so I have no idea what the hell is causing it.

Examples here: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5063384 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5063458

The voltage difference between the EVBOT and the actually DMM readout is a little concerning, especially because a lot of people aren't going to measure with a multimeter, and they will end up pushing 1.6+ volts when they set anything to 1.4v with the voltage controller.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> So, after flashing you can get to windows but when cards go under load no voltage increase? Clocks will go up but volts get stuck?
> 
> Or clocks dont go up volts dont go up.


clock goes up, like I wrote, at 1443mhz same as with stock bios but voltage is stuck at 1v, so it crashes.
@scarlet my voltage is spot on with my fluke DMM and the evbot, only the vdroop under load as I kept it on.
Don't you have switch on?
And your time measurement issue seems linked to sysinfo no being able to read cpu speed and memory frequency. Try turning off and on the sysinfo service.
When I got that, restarting 3dmark usually fixed it.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

i do not have VDroop on anywhere. Could that be the issue?

I will look more into it tomorrow and see what it does. I was overclocking using 4.2.1 so that may have been the reason behind the lack of points. will try with 5.3.3.5 and 5.3.5 tomorrow and over the weekend.

I didn't sleep last night, so if I start playing around again, I won't sleep tonight either.

This could use a good update: http://www.evga.com/articles/00521/manual.pdf If I could get a synopsis of what each section means, and what they do, I will update it and send it to EVGA for loading.


----------



## nycgtr

So not a bios for gaming lol. Totally benching bios imo. It's a half ass bios. Still too power hungry. It's just a more stable version of k2pexc but it sucks with low voltage. Anything under 1.4 and I am just getting crapped on.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> So not a bios for gaming lol. Totally benching bios imo. It's a half ass bios. Still too power hungry. It's just a more stable version of k2pexc but it sucks with low voltage. Anything under 1.4 and I am just getting crapped on.


Sigh.

Can we get a everyday bios!!!


----------



## ssiperko

I'm running the Classy tool on auto with the 2 lower voltage switches on at 1518 and 8000 now and got a 11134 on Fire Strike Extreme which is in the ball park of some of my best SLI 980 runs.

SS


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I'm running the Classy tool on auto with the 2 lower voltage switches on at 1518 and 8000 now and got a 11134 on Fire Strike Extreme which is in the ball park of some of my best SLI 980 runs.
> 
> SS


Really? I've seen well over 15k with 980s on water. I can't seem to top 13k though lol. Something is up I just need to sort it out.


----------



## Kimir

15K on FSX with 2x 980?








Can't see any over here.


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I do, that was my first statement in my long post.


Kimir, Please try the new bios I just posted over at KPC in the forum thread, its called 980kp_xoc6C.rom
I found something that should for sure help you. Should'nt be ANY voltage issues with booting now...will stay 1.2v.
Also the efficiency should slightly increase even at stock clocks.
So give it a try and let me know and thanx alot for the feedback guys, keep it coming as I need it to make the bios as good as possible.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Kimir, Please try the new bios I just posted over at KPC in the forum thread, its called 980kp_xoc6C.rom
> I found something that should for sure help you. Should'nt be ANY voltage issues with booting now...will stay 1.2v.
> Also the efficiency should slightly increase even at stock clocks.
> So give it a try and let me know and thanx alot for the feedback guys, keep it coming as I need it to make the bios as good as possible.


Roger that, I'm at work right now, will test it when I get home.









edit: would be nice to have the power limit set to 9000000 instead of 9250000 so I could open the bios with maxwell bios tweaker, but I guess it was set this way on purpose so we can't see/mess with it.


----------



## AndreTM

Thank you Vince! I'll try it this alternoon








Anyway I found some issues with v350 or later drivers, they are stable in game but I experienced many crashes when I was browsing some web pages and this with stock BIOS.
I read on the GeForce forum that other users had the same problem.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Thank you Vince! I'll try it this alternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I found some issues with v350 or later drivers, they are stable in game but I experienced many crashes when I was browsing some web pages and this with stock BIOS.
> I read on the GeForce forum that other users had the same problem.


Yeah I had the same, in chrome option you can disable hardware acceleration and it solves it.


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah I had the same, in chrome option you can disable hardware acceleration and it solves it.


Thank you Kimir! When I'll be at home I'll try for sure


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 15K on FSX with 2x 980?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see any over here.


I went back and looked through my history and for my system (4790k at 4.9) it's right there with my best runs.

SS


----------



## nycgtr

Will try that new bios tonight for stock performnace. Had to switch back yesterday


----------



## ssiperko

Am I the only one who has this happen in SLI? (980 KPE)

In Precision one card will show 1430MHz core and the other 1417MHz core.

Also should I try to set voltages independently on each to try and balance temps?

In the Classy tool can someone please explain what each slider does and the effects or when to make changes?

SS


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 15K on FSX with 2x 980?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see any over here.


If i recall, Jpm hit higher than 15k with my cards lol. I got the ss somewhere.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Am I the only one who has this happen in SLI? (980 KPE)
> 
> In Precision one card will show 1430MHz core and the other 1417MHz core.
> 
> Also should I try to set voltages independently on each to try and balance temps?
> 
> In the Classy tool can someone please explain what each slider does and the effects or when to make changes?
> 
> SS


I can explain them later.

I am pretty sure nvxdd is core voltage.
Second slider should be memory.
Third is a mystery right now...
Fourth is pm and expressed in kHz (power delivery modulation).

The layout may have changed, so I will look tonight.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Kimir, Please try the new bios I just posted over at KPC in the forum thread, its called 980kp_xoc6C.rom
> I found something that should for sure help you. Should'nt be ANY voltage issues with booting now...will stay 1.2v.
> Also the efficiency should slightly increase even at stock clocks.
> So give it a try and let me know and thanx alot for the feedback guys, keep it coming as I need it to make the bios as good as possible.


Back at you on that. So, firestrike still crash the moment the first test begin. I see quickly 1.2v then with vdroop it goes to 1.193v and stop. Idle back to 1v ish.
Booting was no issue by the way, it's when P0 state kicks in under load (with GPU-z rendering window there is no real load so it works) that goes wrong.
I suppose you had P0 voltage set to 1.2v, increase to 1.212v should do it.

I'll test further but the need to restart each crash makes it annoying lol.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> In the Classy tool can someone please explain what each slider does and the effects or when to make changes?
> 
> SS


NVVDD = Core voltage
FBVDD = Memory voltage
PEXVDD = Pcie lane voltage
PWM Freq. self explanatory init?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Said Screw it and pulled the trigger on a 4th card, even with the 980Ti coming out. Hopefully I can move the 780 Classifieds to recoop some of the cost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> NVVDD = Core voltage
> FBVDD = Memory voltage
> PEXVDD = Pcie lane voltage
> PWM Freq. self explanatory init?


Thank you.. I couldn't remember the labeling.. Would love to see someone rework the labels to simply say what they are.

Also, when did they remove PWM? I just downloaded it before opening this and it doesn't have PWM anymore.


----------



## Kimir

PWM was available on the 780/Ti but not on the 980KPE apparently, still available on the EVbot but it's maxed out at 1000KHz already.








I've posted all the option that are available with the EVbot when the 980KPE got release and got it in my hand to try, it must be somewhere in this thread. There is plenty more option, most that aren't necessarily used by average joe, tho.


----------



## ssiperko

Thanks fellas.









Stopping for Tito's and a long night. :laff:

SS


----------



## nyxagamemnon

So I tested the XOC6 bios.

Few things.

1) My powerlimit was 102% max?
2) No temp Limit slider in PX16 (same one from thread)
3) Didn't do anything actually made things worse.

ON the stock cards bios I can do 1600+ it won't crash but it artifacts and no matter the voltage artifacts don't stop. They begin past 1575Mhz. XOC6 caused even more artifacts and bumped voltages up to 1.35 nothing zero difference. Expect that it would chain crash at stock volts when trying 1600mhz (stock bios handles it doesn't crash both artifact though, even if I bumped it up to 1.212V (account for droop 1.25 1.255 etc nothing helped.

Now I don't have any issues in SLI both cards can be locked in @ 1575 on stock bios but anything more is artifact city! So I just don't understand..... Cards Were tested on Air max temp was 50C on core.

Any idea's on getting rid of the artifacts







Voltage doesn't seem to do anything. I've gone as low as like 40-45C on core with fans + cool night on air nothing still artifacts above 1575.

This is just plain stupid no amount of volts does anything to help you OC. ON any other card if you hit a wall you bump it up a bit test pass? good if not a little more boom. But these cards I tried every single step from 1.2V to 1.35V and didn't do ANYTHING.

There is something seriously wrong with the voltage requirements on this card.


----------



## Kimir

1) All the KPE card have a power limit of over 900w, don't need to increase that at all.
2) Yes temp limit seems to have been removed altogether in that bios.

Over here, on air cooling I'm hitting 75°c with 1.44v, still did manage 1630Mhz. You actually have to feed the damn beast to get something out of it, but that's nowhere near usable for daily, still. Especially the crash at stock clock, like you, I was able to do 1575 Mhz easy with stock voltage with the original bios.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 1) All the KPE card have a power limit of over 900w, don't need to increase that at all.
> 2) Yes temp limit seems to have been removed altogether in that bios.
> 
> Over here, on air cooling I'm hitting 75°c with 1.44v, still did manage 1630Mhz. You actually have to feed the damn beast to get something out of it, but that's nowhere near usable for daily, still. Especially the crash at stock clock, like you, I was able to do 1575 Mhz easy with stock voltage with the original bios.


I mean 1575 stock 1630 1.4? Doesn't that seem a little too much for such a small gain in mhz?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> I mean 1575 stock 1630 1.4? Doesn't that seem a little too much for such a small gain in mhz?


Absolutely.
1553Mhz was no issue at stock volt when i got the card (see here) and how it was acting yesterday didn't really made sense to me (see this post), I had to put 1.3v (minus vdroop under load) to get to 1542Mhz, huh.
Now I just don't care, I had little hope for improvement, but if it needs volt, then I put volt. I can understand the frustration for someone that want to use it on a daily rig for gaming and all.

edit: so far I got those (all at 1.4ish volt on core):
FS
Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.6Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1630/2100Mhz --- 16015

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5072379

FSX
Kimir - 4930K @ 4.6Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1627/2100Mhz --- 8018

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5071508

FSU
Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.6Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1630/2128Mhz --- 4289

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5072711

Obviously, many driver crash and color flickering... However I figured that I didn't need to restart the PC each driver crash. Disabling the card in device manager and enabling it back, then apply OC, was working fine.
Benched the card at that voltage from 6pm to 1am, at least this thing is tough.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Absolutely.
> 1553Mhz was no issue at stock volt when i got the card (see here) and how it was acting yesterday didn't really made sense to me (see this post), I had to put 1.3v (minus vdroop under load) to get to 1542Mhz, huh.
> Now I just don't care, I had little hope for improvement, but if it needs volt, then I put volt. I can understand the frustration for someone that want to use it on a daily rig for gaming and all.
> 
> edit: so far I got those (all at 1.4ish volt on core):
> FS
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.6Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1630/2100Mhz --- 16015
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5072379
> 
> FSX
> Kimir - 4930K @ 4.6Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1627/2100Mhz --- 8018
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5071508
> 
> FSU
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.6Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1630/2128Mhz --- 4289
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5072711
> 
> Obviously, many driver crash and color flickering... However I figured that I didn't need to restart the PC each driver crash. Disabling the card in device manager and enabling it back, then apply OC, was working fine.
> Benched the card at that voltage from 6pm to 1am, at least this thing is tough.


Yeah the card is built well, but has a massive voltage scaling issue. At this point I,do regret getting these cards for use under water.


----------



## ldee247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baileya1c*
> 
> Here you go. It goes to 1.3 I believe. However PrecicsionX or AB won't read my voltages above 1.21. I know I wasn't stable over 1500 with 1.21 so this is raising my voltage so I can be stable at 1596. The guy who I got this off of said its for 1.3volts and 130 power target. Works like a champ for me. My ASIC is 80 though so my chip goes like a beast.
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Hi Baileya1c, regards this GM204 will it work on my card *Evga Gtx 980 Classified 049-P4-3988-KR* and where can I get the rest of the nvFlash files you used? I've been having issues with blackouts,crashing etc and I have gone back to my original stock BIOS....

Thanks in advance.!!!

Ldee247


----------



## DarkiKun

does anyone have a 780ti classy bios with boost totally turned off? its annoying me how it doesn't boost properly sometimes and i just want to turn it off with a permanent overclock ...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkiKun*
> 
> does anyone have a 780ti classy bios with boost totally turned off? its annoying me how it doesn't boost properly sometimes and i just want to turn it off with a permanent overclock ...


in first post:
Quote:


> EVGA 780 Ti Classified skyn3t bios rev.2 (evga official fix bios rev.)


readme file in .zip
Quote:


> EVGA 780 Ti Classified P0 State - bench bios rev 1
> 
> [*] *skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BD-official*
> [*] Version 80.80.34.01.80 official by skyn3t
> [*] Base core clock 1084.5 Mhz
> *[*] Boost disable*
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v Unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 600w by 200% slide 900w for PX
> 
> [*] skyn3t-ClassyTi-vBios-P0-BE-official
> [*] Version 80.80.34.01.80 official by skyn3t
> [*] Base core clock 1019.5 Mhz
> [*] Boost Enable
> [*] 3d voltage adjustable
> [*] 1.212v Unlocked
> [*] Fan Idle 20%
> [*] Fan bumped to 100%
> [*] Default power target 100% 600w by 200% slide 900w for PX


----------



## AndreTM

My KPE seems to work well with both switches on and the "980kp_xoc6C" BIOS and I'm trying to use it 24/7 to see if I'm stable or not (right now I'm @1590Mhz).
I tried also the "980kp_xoc7C" but I didn't find it stable with the card overvolted and at the same frequencies that I can get with the "980kp_xoc6C".

Did anyone try to flash one of these KPE BIOSes on a regular Classified?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> My KPE seems to work well with both switches on and the "980kp_xoc6C" BIOS and I'm trying to use it 24/7 to see if I'm stable or not (right now I'm @1590Mhz).
> I tried also the "980kp_xoc7C" but I didn't find it stable with the card overvolted and at the same frequencies that I can get with the "980kp_xoc6C".
> 
> Did anyone try to flash one of these KPE BIOSes on a regular Classified?


Flashing the KPE bios on a regular classy would probably cause major issues since the hardware isn't the same. Using a KPE flashed EVBot doesn't work with a Classy, so a BIOS is probably one of the worst ideas. I mean, there is the option to change over, but I wouldn't want to brick one bios just to attempt it.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Flashing the KPE bios on a regular classy would probably cause major issues since the hardware isn't the same. Using a KPE flashed EVBot doesn't work with a Classy, so a BIOS is probably one of the worst ideas. I mean, there is the option to change over, but I wouldn't want to brick one bios just to attempt it.


It probably won't work but it won't brick it. It has three bios. One for normal (don't mess with this one) the other two for flashing non stock bios. If it doesn't work just switch back and restart the PC. Afterwards while you're in the good bios you can switch back to the old one and flash over so it's good again.

If that was the case all my bios' would've fried but I've flashed many bad roms and ones that didn't work. As long as you have a stock bios On a dual bios and an unlocked version of nvflash you're good to go.


----------



## AndreTM

Thanks guys!
Could be nice to see an updated OC BIOS from K|NGP|N for the regular Classified but I don't think that he has the time to do that (especially with the 980 Ti KPE in works).


----------



## nycgtr

Flashed the 7c. Haven't tried 6c. However, with just the 2 dip switches on ( i always have these on) I can clock in @ 1560 stable. This is an improvement.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Flashed the 7c. Haven't tried 6c. However, with just the 2 dip switches on ( i always have these on) I can clock in @ 1560 stable. This is an improvement.


I've ditched my card for a TI but just curious what were your previous best gamestable on air clocks before flashing to this new bios?

Have to agree with everything I'm hearing here, I could do 1530Mhz stock volts but needed at least 1.4v just to get it too 1575, bit of shame would of liked to try this new bios, did a couple of suicide runs with 1.4+ with fans 100% and at 1600Mhz and as soon as card neared 60+ degrees it artifacted like crazy. Could never understand the logic behind a high end heavy duty card artificating because due to heat quicker then a reference. Glad to see it go.

In addition just before I sold it there was only one modded bios that worked with it.


----------



## dilster97

If the power delivery on the Fury X is rated for 400 Amps, what would the power delivery on the GTX 980 KPE be rated for? Would it be similar to the EPOWER Classified?


----------



## Kimir

Yeah, the KPE are cards with EPower integrated.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> I've ditched my card for a TI but just curious what were your previous best gamestable on air clocks before flashing to this new bios?
> 
> Have to agree with everything I'm hearing here, I could do 1530Mhz stock volts but needed at least 1.4v just to get it too 1575, bit of shame would of liked to try this new bios, did a couple of suicide runs with 1.4+ with fans 100% and at 1600Mhz and as soon as card neared 60+ degrees it artifacted like crazy. Could never understand the logic behind a high end heavy duty card artificating because due to heat quicker then a reference. Glad to see it go.
> 
> In addition just before I sold it there was only one modded bios that worked with it.


I was on air for about 3 weeks or so. I was going around 1510 due to temps. Ever since I went on water none of the previous bios outside of the 2c really helped with clocks and volts, but it crashed all day long as it wasn't a very robust bios. Last night I was able to hit 1730 @ 1.525v with pretty much maxing out my water loop's tolerance for the heat. For gaming temps right now, I am going @ 1550 on the core and + 600 on the mem with no additional voltage except dip switches and temps are mid 50s under 100% load.

I may go TI really waiting on more custom pcbs, mainly the asus lol.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I was on air for about 3 weeks or so. I was going around 1510 due to temps. Ever since I went on water none of the previous bios outside of the 2c really helped with clocks and volts, but it crashed all day long as it wasn't a very robust bios. Last night I was able to hit 1730 @ 1.525v with pretty much maxing out my water loop's tolerance for the heat. For gaming temps right now, I am going @ 1550 on the core and + 600 on the mem with no additional voltage except dip switches and temps are mid 50s under 100% load.
> 
> I may go TI really waiting on more custom pcbs, mainly the asus lol.


Try 1.1v, that's what mine could do for those core speeds in SLI. Unbelievable how anything over approximately 1570s was not doable @ 1.35v :/


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I was on air for about 3 weeks or so. I was going around 1550 due to temps. Ever since I went on water none of the previous bios outside of the 2c really helped with clocks and volts, but it crashed all day long as it wasn't a very robust bios. Last night I was able to hit 1730 @ 1.525v with pretty much maxing out my water loop's tolerance for the heat. For gaming temps right now, I am going @ 1550 on the core and + 600 on the mem with no additional voltage except dip switches and temps are mid 50s under 100% load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Try 1.1v, that's what mine could do for those core speeds in SLI. Unbelievable how anything over approximately 1570s was not doable @ 1.35v :/


Hmm.. the dip switches are kinda hard to reach for the bottom card in my loop lol. Gonna have to be creative in getting to it. I could do 1570+ @ 1.35v now, just it seems a tad unstable, but it's not artifacting like crazy anymore. @ 1.35 like before.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Hmm.. the dip switches are kinda hard to reach for the bottom card in my loop lol. Gonna have to be creative in getting to it. I could do 1570+ @ 1.35v now, just it seems a tad unstable, but it's not artifacting like crazy anymore. @ 1.35 like before.


It doesn't let you set voltage to 1.05v? Try 1.15v then (or 1.1v in s/w), or the lowest possible voltage possible (might need to use classified tool). At least from my limited experience, 1550 was doable with an insanely low amount of volts.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> It doesn't let you set voltage to 1.05v? Try 1.15v then (or 1.1v in s/w), or the lowest possible voltage possible (might need to use classified tool). At least from my limited experience, 1550 was doable with an insanely low amount of volts.


I can't lower it with the dip switches on. It's already on the lowest possible in terms of software control. It will go to 1.33 on load as long as the switches are on.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I can't lower it with the dip switches on. It's already on the lowest possible in terms of software control. It will go to 1.33 on load as long as the switches are on.


Not even with the classified tool? It let me lower it...


----------



## Quadrider10

Just RMAed my 780 Ti Kingpin card and they sent me back a 980 Classified! So ima order the backplate to get my water cooler on then flash the XOC bios! Im excited!

So how does the 980 work with voltage? is our only voltage control via software and EVBot?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Just RMAed my 780 Ti Kingpin card and they sent me back a 980 Classified! So ima order the backplate to get my water cooler on then flash the XOC bios! Im excited!
> 
> So how does the 980 work with voltage? is our only voltage control via software and EVBot?


I think the Classy have dip switch on the back also no? My Classy KPE's do.

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Not even with the classified tool? It let me lower it...


If I use the classified tool will it lock it?

It seems in SLI I get (according to X16) different voltage (I know, I know DMM I just hate the octopus look) on each card as well as different core readings on each.

SHOULD I try to get equal temps on each? My loop is MORE than capable of a constant temp.

I'd ask all these questions over at the KP forum but I can't post ..... I've tried to email everyone with no luck and my name thar is the same as here.

SS


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Not even with the classified tool? It let me lower it...


It lets me lower but it doesn't stick for some reason. Anyway, I flipped one switch off and I failed to even do 1530 stable lol. So yea, I need 1.3 to even do anything past 1500 it seems. Not a big deal I guess, my temps don't change much from 1.2-1.4 even. These cards aren't going to cry over some voltage.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> If I use the classified tool will it lock it?
> 
> It seems in SLI I get (according to X16) different voltage (I know, I know DMM I just hate the octopus look) on each card as well as different core readings on each.
> 
> SHOULD I try to get equal temps on each? My loop is MORE than capable of a constant temp.
> 
> I'd ask all these questions over at the KP forum but I can't post ..... I've tried to email everyone with no luck and my name thar is the same as here.
> 
> SS


I believe it will lock it and not drop volts when clocks lower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> It lets me lower but it doesn't stick for some reason. Anyway, I flipped one switch off and I failed to even do 1530 stable lol. So yea, I need 1.3 to even do anything past 1500 it seems. Not a big deal I guess, my temps don't change much from 1.2-1.4 even. These cards aren't going to cry over some voltage.


Wow, that sucks







Apparently there have been a few new BIOSes out but I was chatting with @nyxagamemnon and he told me there were no differences between them and the previous. I already sold my two cards as I didn't have any hope for SLI issues getting fixed any time soon.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> I believe it will lock it and not drop volts when clocks lower.
> Wow, that sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently there have been a few new BIOSes out but I was chatting with @nyxagamemnon and he told me there were no differences between them and the previous. I already sold my two cards as I didn't have any hope for SLI issues getting fixed any time soon.


Well these cards aren't about running lowest voltage possible with a small bump to the core. I care more about what I can get out of a decent voltage and keep reasonable temps. At 1.45v my load temps are 3-4c different then at 1.25 so.. However @ 1.45 I can go mid 1600s. The current bios releases have helped fix the stability and temps at those clocks. Before when I came near 1700mhz I'd see temps going near 70c, now it's still within the 60 mark under load. Sli is also no problem now.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Well these cards aren't about running lowest voltage possible with a small bump to the core. I care more about what I can get out of a decent voltage and keep reasonable temps. At 1.45v my load temps are 3-4c different then at 1.25 so.. However @ 1.45 I can go mid 1600s. The current bios releases have helped fix the stability and temps at those clocks. Before when I came near 1700mhz I'd see temps going near 70c, now it's still within the 60 mark under load. Sli is also no problem now.


I know but if you can't get past 1550 with reasonable volts you might as well try the lowest volts possible. I did and they were stable at 1.1v. Better than leaving them at 1.3v+ which was 12-15c hotter...


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> I know but if you can't get past 1550 with reasonable volts you might as well try the lowest volts possible. I did and they were stable at 1.1v. Better than leaving them at 1.3v+ which was 12-15c hotter...


Yea I never ran these at stock volt lol. Wow that's a big jump in temps. What was your setup? For me it's within a 5c range, until I start pushing 1.5 plus then it gets a little too hot. Those switches went on and stayed on. I've never tried the factory normal bios either lol. Guess I will explore it one of these days. But tbh, I prolly wont have these for much longer lol. The 980ti itch is getting badddddd


----------



## ssiperko

OK -- I have the 7C installed ..... top card reads 1.06V (dmm attached no dips on either card) and the bottom card reads 1.2V.

I open X16:
The top card gpu clock shows 1303MHz with voltage of 1062MV and the bottom shows 1417MHz and 1200MV.

The Classy Controller (v21) is set to auto and has the top card at 1.05V and the bottom at 1.1875V

What the heck is going on?

The flash went through without a hitch for me.

SS


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> OK -- I have the 7C installed ..... top card reads 1.06V (dmm attached no dips on either card) and the bottom card reads 1.2V.
> 
> I open X16:
> The top card gpu clock shows 1303MHz with voltage of 1062MV and the bottom shows 1417MHz and 1200MV.
> 
> The Classy Controller (v21) is set to auto and has the top card at 1.05V and the bottom at 1.1875V
> 
> What the heck is going on?
> 
> The flash went through without a hitch for me.
> 
> SS


Errr you flash both cards?


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Yea I never ran these at stock volt lol. Wow that's a big jump in temps. What was your setup? For me it's within a 5c range, until I start pushing 1.5 plus then it gets a little too hot. Those switches went on and stayed on. I've never tried the factory normal bios either lol. Guess I will explore it one of these days. But tbh, I prolly wont have these for much longer lol. The 980ti itch is getting badddddd


Yeah, I could do 1600 1.35v on a single card, multiple was hell - couldn't get past like 1550 with 1.35v and for giggles, I said, why not try 1.1v out? So I did and it passed Fire Strike Extreme benches with no artifacting and crazy low temps. That was no good though, I've already sold both cards and have 980 Tis in my rig. With custom BIOS, I was getting 9400 in Fire Strike Extreme for card 1 and card 2 was getting almost 9600 (I got it yesterday and tested it) but the VRAM isn't stable at 8000 for card 2 (it is for card 1, but my 2nd card is better for core, higher ASIC and boosts a bit higher (1539 vs 1527)). That's on air also with the 425 BIOS. Can't wait to see how they do with the 1.281v BIOS and under water. Maybe 1600? LOL. Would be rich if these reference cards hit 1600 @ 1.281 when the 980 KPEs needed 1.35v for a single card to get that high.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Yeah, I could do 1600 1.35v on a single card, multiple was hell - couldn't get past like 1550 with 1.35v and for giggles, I said, why not try 1.1v out? So I did and it passed Fire Strike Extreme benches with no artifacting and crazy low temps. That was no good though, I've already sold both cards and have 980 Tis in my rig. With custom BIOS, I was getting 9400 in Fire Strike Extreme for card 1 and card 2 was getting almost 9600 (I got it yesterday and tested it) but the VRAM isn't stable at 8000 for card 2 (it is for card 1, but my 2nd card is better for core, higher ASIC and boosts a bit higher (1539 vs 1527)). That's on air also with the 425 BIOS. Can't wait to see how they do with the 1.281v BIOS and under water. Maybe 1600? LOL. Would be rich if these reference cards hit 1600 @ 1.281 when the 980 KPEs needed 1.35v for a single card to get that high.


I can try the ultra low volt when I get more time. I am still waiting on a better 980ti. The g1 is a nice step in that direction, but I know there's better coming down the pipe sooner or later. Waiting until blocks are out as well. I am in no rush, no performance demands whatsoever. In all honestly this is just buying new stuff for new stuff. For my actual usage, I won't notice a tad of difference lol.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I can try the ultra low volt when I get more time. I am still waiting on a better 980ti. The g1 is a nice step in that direction, but I know there's better coming down the pipe sooner or later. Waiting until blocks are out as well. I am in no rush, no performance demands whatsoever. In all honestly this is just buying new stuff for new stuff. For my actual usage, I won't notice a tad of difference lol.


That's how I felt but got tired of waiting so long and got two reference models. Otherwise I'd have to wait for custom PCB (like end of July for Strix) AND have to wait even longer for blocks/backplates to come out. That's why I said forget it and went 2x reference. So far on air, they have been damn beastly. I really don't think for water that custom PCBs will be that much better (at least for core, memory will prob be better but that's not a huge increase). I'll let you guys know on Friday/Saturday how high I get them to.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> That's how I felt but got tired of waiting so long and got two reference models. Otherwise I'd have to wait for custom PCB (like end of July for Strix) AND have to wait even longer for blocks/backplates to come out. That's why I said forget it and went 2x reference. So far on air, they have been damn beastly. I really don't think for water that custom PCBs will be that much better (at least for core, memory will prob be better but that's not a huge increase). I'll let you guys know on Friday/Saturday how high I get them to.


I wanted to jump on the g1 moment it came up for preorder on newegg. Significantly better than ref already. However, right now I game maybe an hour at best a night and it's a mmo that hardly uses my gpus lol. So yeah I rather be slightly smarter with the purchase this time instead of buying the buying again. If I bought 2 refs on day one, I'd still buy the custom later lol. Save some hassle. It's more of the noise that bothers me. I cannot stand gpu fan noise. Sure idle is great but under full load 2 cards are gonna be quite audible. Who knows I might go tri this time lol.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Oh yeah.. Ehmm... Broke the phone, so the crappy pictures are replaced by those from the 5D Mk II.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I wanted to jump on the g1 moment it came up for preorder on newegg. Significantly better than ref already. However, right now I game maybe an hour at best a night and it's a mmo that hardly uses my gpus lol. So yeah I rather be slightly smarter with the purchase this time instead of buying the buying again. If I bought 2 refs on day one, I'd still buy the custom later lol. Save some hassle. It's more of the noise that bothers me. I cannot stand gpu fan noise. Sure idle is great but under full load 2 cards are gonna be quite audible. Who knows I might go tri this time lol.


But is it really *that* much better on water? I'm not convinced until I OC my cards under water and see what custom boards are capable of. You run yours on air?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> But is it really *that* much better on water? I'm not convinced until I OC my cards under water and see what custom boards are capable of. You run yours on air?


I am always on water. Just usually I jump the gun and end up waiting for blocks, so for the short time period I am on air. I just don't feel refs are designed to be as overclockable. With customs we are paying for the better quality components for overclocking. Better power delivery etc.. I don't see why it would not be more of a favorable situation. There is no rush to go get a 980ti right now for me, and I rather spend the extra 50-100ish to have a chance at clocking higher. I mean just look at the 980 g1. It's A LOT quieter than a ref 980ti and base clocks booster higher and better temps. Granted much of this may just be the cooler, but hey never know. Look at the titan x thread, people popping their txs from too much voltage etc. They are really pushing it over there with ref cards.

This 980 kpe is the perfect example, yes we have a bios that's crappy with voltage but at the end of the day, everyone here has hit 1600 but the same can't be said for the strix and ref owners.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Errr you flash both cards?


Absolutely! --index=0 and --index=1

SS


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Absolutely! --index=0 and --index=1
> 
> SS


You got the cards synced in px?


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I am always on water. Just usually I jump the gun and end up waiting for blocks, so for the short time period I am on air. I just don't feel refs are designed to be as overclockable. With customs we are paying for the better quality components for overclocking. Better power delivery etc.. I don't see why it would not be more of a favorable situation. There is no rush to go get a 980ti right now for me, and I rather spend the extra 50-100ish to have a chance at clocking higher. I mean just look at the 980 g1. It's A LOT quieter than a ref 980ti and base clocks booster higher and better temps. Granted much of this may just be the cooler, but hey never know. Look at the titan x thread, people popping their txs from too much voltage etc. They are really pushing it over there with ref cards.
> 
> This 980 kpe is the perfect example, yes we have a bios that's crappy with voltage but at the end of the day, everyone here has hit 1600 but the same can't be said for the strix and ref owners.


I'm fairly sure that's silicon lottery though but the amazing power delivery means you can run it at 1.4v to hit 1600 on bad silicon. I still think reference could hit 1600. That's what I will be shooting for this weekend with the 1.28v BIOS. My friend actually can't do 1600 on his KPEs. Well, he can but it artifacts like crazy (but doesn't crash) no matter what voltage.

What voltage were they damaging their Titan X's at?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> I'm fairly sure that's silicon lottery though but the amazing power delivery means you can run it at 1.4v to hit 1600 on bad silicon. I still think reference could hit 1600. That's what I will be shooting for this weekend with the 1.28v BIOS. My friend actually can't do 1600 on his KPEs. Well, he can but it artifacts like crazy (but doesn't crash) no matter what voltage.
> 
> What voltage were they damaging their Titan X's at?


You'd have the check the thread, but I remember someone crapping there's around 1.25 or around it.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> You'd have the check the thread, but I remember someone crapping there's around 1.25 or around it.


1.25v pfft, was he trying to passively cool it?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> 1.25v pfft, was he trying to passively cool it?


Stock cooler if I recall correctly. The main reason I dont like ref cards is they are designed for their stock clocks and for maxwell we got lucky that most cards will oc a good chunk past it. Does not necessarily mean the components are designed to do so. I've had ref cards that ran fine at oc speeds only to crap out a couple months down the line, haven't had that yet with customs.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Stock cooler if I recall correctly. The main reason I dont like ref cards is they are designed for their stock clocks and for maxwell we got lucky that most cards will oc a good chunk past it. Does not necessarily mean the components are designed to do so. I've had ref cards that ran fine at oc speeds only to crap out a couple months down the line, haven't had that yet with customs.


I'm talking solely water though. This is my first experience with 900 series reference cards and to me it seems like they are OCing like the custom 980s were. I haven't had a chance to finish my loop but I get to test on water over the weekend. If I hit 1600 with them then I'm not seeing the big reason why a custom board would be better unless I was pushing a ton of volts or benching hard (like 1700/8200 on my KPE at over 1.5v). Do you understand what I'm saying? It's like I'm having a hard time putting it into words.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> You got the cards synced in px?


px?

OH, Precision X .... Yes, they are linked.

SS


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> px?
> 
> OH, Precision X .... Yes, they are linked.
> 
> SS


Well I would check to see in gpu-z if they are indeed on the same bios. Then reinstall your gpu drivers.


----------



## Quadrider10

What are my bios choices on the 980 Classy?


----------



## HunterIsLonely

Traded my 980KPE for a Titan X, not sure whether i should keep it and get another one used for SLI, or sell it when the 980 Ti classified or kpe come out (The only 2 custom PCBs i would personally be interested in)


----------



## Quadrider10

anyone have a copy of the latest XOC bios for the 980 classy? or can i use the 980 kingpin XOC bios on my 980 classified NON kingpin?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> anyone have a copy of the latest XOC bios for the 980 classy? or can i use the 980 kingpin XOC bios on my 980 classified NON kingpin?


As far as I know, and I could be wrong.. I would think loading your Classy with a K|ngp|n bios would turn it into the worlds most expensive brick.

I wouldn't try it. EVGA supports the 980 Classy Bios, and K|ngp|n tradiotionally supports the KPE cards.


----------



## Quadrider10

yea thats what i thought. im trying to get the latest XOC bios on it from kingpin for my card, but for some reason i cant download it from hist forums. says server is down. the first version had to many issues.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Well I would check to see in gpu-z if they are indeed on the same bios. Then reinstall your gpu drivers.


Thanks.

I did, they were but I uninstalled the drivers, X16 - reflashed with 07 and now the top card is 1430 and the bottom is 1417 in X16 although they both show 1418 in GPU-Z.

These are time consuming cards.









SS


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I did, they were but I uninstalled the drivers, X16 - reflashed with 07 and now the top card is 1430 and the bottom is 1417 in X16 although they both show 1418 in GPU-Z.
> 
> These are time consuming cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


That's why I ended up selling mine. I want to play games not debug my video cards.


----------



## looniam

btw. evga has a buttload of 980 classys in back stock for $400-$390

http://www.evga.com/products/Feature.aspx


----------



## LeMakisar

Hi everyone !

I was wondering if you had any suggestions for a good HSF that would not block the first PCIe port on X99 classified ?
I'm using a NH-D15 but I really need that PCIe port back ....

Thank you


----------



## LeMakisar

oh sorry, I just saw that it's a graphics card thread ......


----------



## kot0005

Just found out that changing voltages in the bios voltage table doesn't actually change your voltage and I need to adjust it with Precision. So no Point in modding bios unless I want to pump out some LN2 level voltages. Because I can just use precision in the first place...

Was hoping to set my stable voltages and clocks in the bios but I found out that I have to manually adjust the voltages in precision x which has a lot of downsides

Overboost and overvoltage increase the card's voltage even when its idle.

So don't bother wasting your time and modding bios like me..


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Just found out that changing voltages in the bios voltage table doesn't actually change your voltage and I need to adjust it with Precision. So no Point in modding bios unless I want to pump out some LN2 level voltages. Because I can just use precision in the first place...
> 
> Was hoping to set my stable voltages and clocks in the bios but I found out that I have to manually adjust the voltages in precision x which has a lot of downsides
> 
> Overboost and overvoltage increase the card's voltage even when its idle.
> 
> So don't bother wasting your time and modding bios like me..


So, you checked the voltages in precision, after modding the bios and nothing changed?

Did you check it with a MultiMeter? Because, precision doesn't read voltages properly at all. 1.212 is what it will usually read at all times.

Please explain what you adjusted, how, and where you are monitoring from? If you say precision, you should just get a Digital Multimeter and check before you trust precision.


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> So, you checked the voltages in precision, after modding the bios and nothing changed?
> 
> Did you check it with a MultiMeter? Because, precision doesn't read voltages properly at all. 1.212 is what it will usually read at all times.
> 
> Please explain what you adjusted, how, and where you are monitoring from? If you say precision, you should just get a Digital Multimeter and check before you trust precision.


Yeah, was using my multimeter with the probe it belt. ( GPU and GND headers)

In the bios voltage table I set the voltages to 1.375v. Changed the first 3 rows, P00 and right slider in P05's first row. Then from CLK 35-71 and the sliders below 71.

So, after flashing the bios the card wasn't using more than 1.22v at max load. I had to force the voltage in precision using overvoltage and overboost.

Whats the point in changing voltages in bios when I have to set the voltages manually in precision x? Or is this how it works?

If I find a stable voltage of say, 1600mhz at 1.32volts how do I go about setting this without having to run precision X all the time?

thanks.


----------



## Z0eff

Does anyone happen to know if there's any rumors of a possible 980 Ti Classified and/or 980 Ti KPE?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Does anyone happen to know if there's any rumors of a possible 980 Ti Classified and/or 980 Ti KPE?


*http://www.overclock.net/t/1558386/lr-evga-gtx-980-ti-k-ngp-n-leaked-picture-now-with-full-pictures*


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *http://www.overclock.net/t/1558386/lr-evga-gtx-980-ti-k-ngp-n-leaked-picture-now-with-full-pictures*


Thanks!


----------



## Kimir

It's no rumors, they gonna happen.
The classy is listed on EVGA website already, the KPE isn't tho, but you've got the thread showing it.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's no rumors, they gonna happen.
> The classy is listed on EVGA website already, the KPE isn't tho, but you've got the thread showing it.


I'm not seeing the Ti Classy.

SS


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I'm not seeing the Ti Classy.
> 
> SS


Scroll down, it's there:
http://eu.evga.com/articles/00934/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti/


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Scroll down, it's there:
> http://eu.evga.com/articles/00934/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti/


Gottcha!









I did see that previously I thought you were referring to the actual products page.

SS


----------



## kot0005

why does a gigabyte 98ti gaming card do 2100Mhz on memory out of the box where my classified struggles ?


----------



## barcar70

Hello Guys ...
my name is Carmelo and I come from Italy ....
I wanted to ask for advice ..... what is the maximum voltage that can give you the core of my gpu (sli 2x780ti classified) only for bench ????
All full liquid by EK .... psu Corsair AXi 1200 W ..... cpu i7 4790K @ 4700 MHz 1.26V Vcore ..... Corsair Ram 2x8 @ 2400 MHz ..... mobo Asus Maximus Formula VII


----------



## Kimir

780Ti classy are robust, you can push as far as 1.4-1.45v for some suicide benchmark, as long as you keep the temperature to a reasonable level (50-52°c is the max I've seen at those volt on my KPE).


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> why does a gigabyte 98ti gaming card do 2100Mhz on memory out of the box where my classified struggles ?


You already have a 980ti classified? Or are you talking about a 980, which isn't even the same bus (256bit vs 384 bit... potato vs tomato). If you care comparing different a different bus, then there is the problem, since the 980ti Classified isn't out yet so we don't know what it will do. Wait to compare until you are talking about the same things.


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> You already have a 980ti classified? Or are you talking about a 980, which isn't even the same bus (256bit vs 384 bit... potato vs tomato). If you care comparing different a different bus, then there is the problem, since the 980ti Classified isn't out yet so we don't know what it will do. Wait to compare until you are talking about the same things.


I see. didn't know that the bus made a difference, also can you take a look at my other post down below and see if you can help me please?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Yeah, was using my multimeter with the probe it belt. ( GPU and GND headers)
> 
> In the bios voltage table I set the voltages to 1.375v. Changed the first 3 rows, P00 and right slider in P05's first row. Then from CLK 35-71 and the sliders below 71.
> 
> So, after flashing the bios the card wasn't using more than 1.22v at max load. I had to force the voltage in precision using overvoltage and overboost.
> 
> Whats the point in changing voltages in bios when I have to set the voltages manually in precision x? Or is this how it works?
> 
> If I find a stable voltage of say, 1600mhz at 1.32volts how do I go about setting this without having to run precision X all the time?
> 
> thanks.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Yeah, was using my multimeter with the probe it belt. ( GPU and GND headers)
> 
> In the bios voltage table I set the voltages to 1.375v. Changed the first 3 rows, P00 and right slider in P05's first row. Then from CLK 35-71 and the sliders below 71.
> 
> So, after flashing the bios the card wasn't using more than 1.22v at max load. I had to force the voltage in precision using overvoltage and overboost.
> 
> Whats the point in changing voltages in bios when I have to set the voltages manually in precision x? Or is this how it works?
> 
> If I find a stable voltage of say, 1600mhz at 1.32volts how do I go about setting this without having to run precision X all the time?
> 
> thanks.


As far as I understand, changing the bios voltages only allows you the ability to move up to those voltages, so the card(bios) doesn't panic and shut you out if you exceed specified voltages.

All of the cards I purchase are bios unlocked, and some of them have everything set higher by a modified bios, but I still have to change them with the classified voltage tool or EVBot. I haven't actually messed with the BIOS directly, because I don't know enough about them to feel comfortable changing anything and everything.

A for the Memory that we spoke about above, you have to imagine that the bus is only so wide. Think of it like a Throttle body on a car. You can take the throttle body from a 4 cylinder car (2.56" wide) and stick it on a V8 (3.82mm wide < Arbitrary numbers, just for the sake of numbers) and the smaller opening is going to greatly restrict the ability of the engine. The bus is only 256 bit on the 980's, so even if you overclock it to over 9000 (please tell me you get the reference :-D) you are still limited by the size of the bus and therefore information can not flow faster. That is why the bigger cards get faster/wider bus ratings, so they are capable of moving much more information at higher speeds.


----------



## k0zmik

Just wanted to be added to the list:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=46uzw

Thanks


----------



## dilster97

For the GTX 980 Classified KPE what are the default positions for the voltage offset switches?

Is it near 1 & 2 in order to disable them? I tried that and they are still putting the additional voltage on.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF




----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> For the GTX 980 Classified KPE what are the default positions for the voltage offset switches?
> 
> Is it near 1 & 2 in order to disable them? I tried that and they are still putting the additional voltage on.


there is "1-2" and "on" side, default is 1-2 for disabled extra voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what about the KPE?


----------



## looniam

don't ya just love that shot of PX in the background?


----------



## nycgtr

72c near 70% fan speed. Open bench setup... Needs water. You guys should really consider giving some of us a break and selling the gpu without the cooler. It's such a waste to pay for something that's never going to be used.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> 72c near 70% fan speed. Open bench setup... Needs water. You guys should really consider giving some of us a break and selling the gpu without the cooler. It's such a waste to pay for something that's never going to be used.


Yeah I'm quite curious about this as well... I noticed that it's now possible to buy a card that comes with an EKWB attached as standard. But not for the classified/KPE? Seems odd.


----------



## szeged

and what happens when something goes wrong with your watercooling loop or you need to test the gpu individually seperate from your water loop.

better hope your card doesnt get too hot with no cooler on it or just a chunk of copper and plexi


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> and what happens when something goes wrong with your watercooling loop or you need to test the gpu individually seperate from your water loop.
> 
> better hope your card doesnt get too hot with no cooler on it or just a chunk of copper and plexi


Evga seems to be constantly selling out of the hydrocoppers?So I think demand for such a thing is out there. I can always strap something else to the card for the time being? If something is wrong with my loop, my pc wouldn't even be up lol less yet needing my gpu? They could just sell us a hydroclassy or whatever.


----------



## JLMS2010

I personally think that's what's going to happen. There will be the ACX and a EK based hydro classified.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Evga seems to be constantly selling out of the hydrocoppers?So I think demand for such a thing is out there. I can always strap something else to the card for the time being? If something is wrong with my loop, my pc wouldn't even be up lol less yet needing my gpu? They could just sell us a hydroclassy or whatever.


ive had to take cards out of a loop to test if they work in another rig to see if the card is acting up or if its something else causing problems, was glad i had a stock heatsink then









pump dies in your loop, throw that stock intel heatsink on and throw that stock gpu fan on and bam, no downtime while waiting on a new pump.

etc etc.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ive had to take cards out of a loop to test if they work in another rig to see if the card is acting up or if its something else causing problems, was glad i had a stock heatsink then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pump dies in your loop, throw that stock intel heatsink on and throw that stock gpu fan on and bam, no downtime while waiting on a new pump.
> 
> etc etc.


Agreed. Maybe they should give you the option of either ACX, block or both.


----------



## swiftypoison

Guys.

My local shop has a 980 Kingpin which I LOVE the look for $550 plus tax. Is it worth it? Total would be like 610. I currently have a GTX 770 Classified.

SOMEONE PLEASE GUIDE ME. I REALLY WANT IT. but im not sure if its worth it now.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Guys.
> 
> My local shop has a 980 Kingpin which I LOVE the look for $550 plus tax. Is it worth it? Total would be like 610. I currently have a GTX 770 Classified.
> 
> SOMEONE PLEASE GUIDE ME. I REALLY WANT IT. but im not sure if its worth it now.


It's not worth it.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Guys.
> 
> My local shop has a 980 Kingpin which I LOVE the look for $550 plus tax. Is it worth it? Total would be like 610. I currently have a GTX 770 Classified.
> 
> SOMEONE PLEASE GUIDE ME. I REALLY WANT IT. but im not sure if its worth it now.










I have you two you can have for less than 550 each and no tax lol


----------



## looniam

i'll just leave this here:

P/N: 06G-P4-4998-KR


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'll just leave this here:
> 
> P/N: 06G-P4-4998-KR


Man I hate passing on this right now but I need to control myself and wait for the kingpin version. I hope we hear something soon.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have you two you can have for less than 550 each and no tax lol


+1

SS


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Man I hate passing on this right now but I need to control myself and wait for the kingpin version. I hope we hear something soon.


Agreed. I just don't see the point of the classified anymore. I think it's time a few of the evga models got the axe so there isn't so much product bloat.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Agreed. I just don't see the point of the classified anymore. I think it's time a few of the evga models got the axe so there isn't so much product bloat.


For 50 bucks over reference, I'd take two classys. If KPE does better under air/water, I'll get one.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> For 50 bucks over reference, I'd take two classys. If KPE does better under air/water, I'll get one.


for $50 yeah its really nice but they should cut the classy and make the kpe the only overclockers card for them imo.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> For 50 bucks over reference, I'd take two classys. If KPE does better under air/water, I'll get one.
> 
> 
> 
> for $50 yeah its really nice but they should cut the classy and make the kpe the only overclockers card for them imo.
Click to expand...

i disagree. classy and KPE are the only custom pcbs. cut one of the two versions of the superclocked.


----------



## FlankerWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> for $50 yeah its really nice but they should cut the classy and make the kpe the only overclockers card for them imo.


now the classy is playing the role for the guys who love non-reference flashship card but dont oc or oc not that much, just like galaxy hof, msi gaming and asus strix.
and the kpe is the card for the xoc guys, like galaxy hof ln2, msi lightning and asus matrix.
so no need to cut one.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> for $50 yeah its really nice but they should cut the classy and make the kpe the only overclockers card for them imo.


Maybe this time they got smarter & the classy is just a Custom PCB card & all the actual good cores go to the Kingpins.

Edit:- Realized the guy above ne is saying the exact same thing.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Maybe this time they got smarter & the classy is just a Custom PCB card & all the actual good cores go to the Kingpins.
> 
> Edit:- Realized the guy above ne is saying the exact same thing.


They bin the cards not the gpus so yeah no hope for that lol.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> They bin the cards not the gpus so yeah no hope for that lol.


Did you and ssiperko dump your KPEs yet?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> They bin the cards not the gpus so yeah no hope for that lol.


They bin the cores. Poor & ambiguous wording on my first post.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Maybe this time they got smarter & the classy is just a Custom PCB card & all the actual good cores go to the Kingpins.
> 
> Edit:- Realized the guy above ne is saying the exact same thing.


They say that but it can be suspect when you get a card that clocks like crap, and you notice reference versions outpacing you on air/water.

And I remember one time during the GTX 680 Classified days they stated they didn't cherry pick any cores.

Again in the past maybe, but I highly doubt EVGA bin's cores anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Agreed. I just don't see the point of the classified anymore. I think it's time a few of the evga models got the axe so there isn't so much product bloat.


Agreed.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> They say that but it can be suspect when you get a card that clocks like crap, and you notice reference versions outpacing you on air/water.
> 
> And I remember one time during the GTX 680 Classified days they stated they didn't cherry pick any cores.


It was confirmed by EVGAJacob himself that the Kingpin Edition cores are binned. The 780Ti Kingpin cards were above anything reference, even the worst ones.

But they somehow managed to drop the ball on the 980KPE, nobody know what happened there.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Did you and ssiperko dump your KPEs yet?


Not yet. Haven't tried to do so either. Running tis already though lol.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> It was confirmed by EVGAJacob himself that the Kingpin Edition cores are binned. The 780Ti Kingpin cards were above anything reference, even the worst ones.
> 
> But they somehow managed to drop the ball on the 980KPE, nobody know what happened there.


I am thinking that small maxwell doesn't respond well to voltage, just my opinion.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Did you and ssiperko dump your KPEs yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet. Haven't tried to do so either. Running tis already though lol.
Click to expand...

Not yet still trying.

SS

written in crayon


----------



## Kimir

Well, the 980KPE had something weird going on. The core isn't bad to me. I mean _almost_ 1600 at stock volt.
If I had to guess why the voltage didn't help, I'd say it somehow related to the fact they had to raise the 3.3v to 3.45v for the card to actually work. But what do I know...


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> I am thinking that small maxwell doesn't respond well to voltage, just my opinion.


Not true bro. There were people with 980 Stix who managed to outclock the Kingpins.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well, the 980KPE had something weird going on. The core isn't bad to me. I mean _almost_ 1600 at stock volt.
> If I had to guess why the voltage didn't help, I'd say it somehow related to the fact they had to raise the 3.3v to 3.45v for the card to actually work. But what do I know...


You might be onto something there. Maybe some of the _reference voltages_ or something was screwed up. On the AMD side, the Hawaii GPUs tend to run into a blackscreen wall around 1300Mhz. But there is a volt mod on the bot that raise the reference volt (don't know what exactly its refrence for) from 0.95 to Higher, this eliminates the Blackscreens.

Maybe EVGA messed somewhere in designing the 980KPE PCB. Unless some EE digs into it, we will never know.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Not true bro. There were people with 980 Stix who managed to outclock the Kingpins.


Well i stand corrected.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> I am thinking that small maxwell doesn't respond well to voltage, just my opinion.


Nah that wasn't the issue. A lot of people think the BIOS was the issue with KPE 980s as swapped with STRIX versions seemed to do well.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> They say that but it can be suspect when you get a card that clocks like crap, and you notice reference versions outpacing you on air/water.
> 
> And I remember one time during the GTX 680 Classified days they stated they didn't cherry pick any cores.
> 
> Again in the past maybe, but I highly doubt EVGA bin's cores anymore.
> Agreed.


I dont think they bin the cores but hey do bin something... I read a post where Jacob stated that the card itself was binned for stability, not for clocks. This has little or nothing to do with the cores themselves as there are a lot of pieces to the overall stability.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well, the 980KPE had something weird going on. The core isn't bad to me. I mean _almost_ 1600 at stock volt.
> If I had to guess why the voltage didn't help, I'd say it somehow related to the fact they had to raise the 3.3v to 3.45v for the card to actually work. But what do I know...


Im not sure but i was getting 1610 with my 980 classy at around 1.5V. No way i could get 1600 at stock.

Wait are you looking at a multimeter or precision? Precision reports bad values, especially if youre using their internal version 5.2.6.3


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> I am thinking that small maxwell doesn't respond well to voltage, just my opinion.


ya i remember Jay and Linus both reviewed the 980 classified and said the card actually did worse after adding voltage... I guess I shouldve waited three months for the 980Ti


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> They dont bin the cores. I read a post where Jacob stated that the card itself was binned for stability, not for clocks. This has little or nothing to do with the cores themselves as there are a lot of pieces to the overall stability.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Im not sure but i was getting 1610 with my 980 classy at around 1.5V. No way i could get 1600 at stock.
> 
> Wait are you looking at a multimeter or precision? Precision reports bad values, especially if youre using their internal version 5.2.6.3


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> ya i remember Jay and Linus both reviewed the 980 classified and said the card actually did worse after adding voltage... I guess I shouldve waited three months for the 980Ti


Holy multi quote there batman!

But seriously there is a multi quote button right next to the quote button









My 980Ti classy comes in tomorrow! Can't wait.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> My 980Ti classy comes in tomorrow! Can't wait.


where did you get it? i ain't gonna pay $50 in tax from amazon . .









been looking at the egg all day and i think they haven't gotten any since i don't see the "red box"


just *out of stock* . .

oh, but cheers for getting it!


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> where did you get it? i ain't gonna pay $50 in tax from amazon . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been looking at the egg all day and i think they haven't gotten any since i don't see the "red box"
> 
> 
> just *out of stock* . .
> 
> oh, but cheers for getting it!


Got it when It was first open for sale at around 2pm CST. and since JacobF said it would be a first limited batch who knows when they will come back in stock


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Holy multi quote there batman!
> 
> But seriously there is a multi quote button right next to the quote button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 980Ti classy comes in tomorrow! Can't wait.


lol i didnt realize i did that. Wow i had no idea it was coming out already... I feel so stupid for having gotten my sli 980 classys within the past three months...


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Got it when It was first open for sale at around 2pm CST. and since JacobF said it would be a first limited batch who knows when they will come back in stock


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> where did you get it? i ain't gonna pay $50 in tax from amazon . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been looking at the egg all day and i think they haven't gotten any since i don't see the "red box"
> 
> 
> just *out of stock* . .
> 
> oh, but cheers for getting it!


you can get their amazon prime card that gives you back 5% on all prime purchases, and you get free 2 day shipping. so its basically no tax for a lot of people.

Youre either paying tax or shipping... or both sometimes...


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Im not sure but i was getting 1610 with my 980 classy at around 1.5V. No way i could get 1600 at stock.
> 
> Wait are you looking at a multimeter or precision? Precision reports bad values, especially if youre using their internal version 5.2.6.3


I never look at voltage by software. I had 1596Mhz at 1.197v bench only, obviously, Firestrike (extreme/ultra) to be precise. Voltage measured with my Fluke 179 DMM.
With latest bios (6C) given by Vince, I was able to do 1630Mhz with 1.43v. So the new bios doesn't give any better scaling. Look a few pages back for my posts, I've posted the screenshot and everything (or even at KPC forum).


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Nah that wasn't the issue. A lot of people think the BIOS was the issue with KPE 980s as swapped with STRIX versions seemed to do well.


Really?

Where do I find this info?

I'd like to try it.

SS


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I never look at voltage by software. I had 1596Mhz at 1.197v bench only, obviously, Firestrike (extreme/ultra) to be precise. Voltage measured with my Fluke 179 DMM.
> With latest bios (6C) given by Vince, I was able to do 1630Mhz with 1.43v. So the new bios doesn't give any better scaling. Look a few pages back for my posts, I've posted the screenshot and everything (or even at KPC forum).


Mine could do 1550 at 1.1v. 1600 took 1.35v, pretty lame.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I never look at voltage by software. I had 1596Mhz at 1.197v bench only, obviously, Firestrike (extreme/ultra) to be precise. Voltage measured with my Fluke 179 DMM.
> With latest bios (6C) given by Vince, I was able to do 1630Mhz with 1.43v. So the new bios doesn't give any better scaling. Look a few pages back for my posts, I've posted the screenshot and everything (or even at KPC forum).


Your bios works well for me so far .... on one card anyway. Going to try SLI again tonight..... fingers crossed.

SS


----------



## szeged

looking at voltage from software is like checking your HP at the crank imo (except kinda reverse)

1.5v via software could be like 1.65 actual voltage.

300 hp at the crank could end up really being like...250 hp.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Mine could do 1550 at 1.1v. 1600 took 1.35v, pretty lame.


Yeah, especially when we've seen strix doing 1700 at that voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Your bios works well for me so far .... on one card anyway. Going to try SLI again tonight..... fingers crossed.
> 
> SS


It's based on stock bios, so if those aren't affected by SLI issue (not that I'm aware of), it should be fine.

On a side note, I'm probably going to stay away for any new Classy/KPE, first because money doesn't grow on tree and also because Vince said that the bioses he will be posting in the future won't be editable (we can't open the new 780Ti KPE/980KPE bios, some power limit is set too high on purpose, for those who didn't knew), because of Nvidia. I kinda like being able to see what's going on in there.
About the scaling, according to Vince again, it's normal behavior for the 980 and later GPU to not scale like the 780Ti did. We'll see soon enough when you guys get your hands on the 980Ti classy and start OC/overvolt them.


----------



## szeged

idk if its been posted yet but......



the copper is growing on me. I didnt like it at first but now im starting to like it. Not like id ever use the air cooler when i get this card but...itll make a cool desk ornament.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Got it when It was first open for sale at around 2pm CST. and since JacobF said it would be a first limited batch who knows when they will come back in stock


when you have it, could you please see if the latest version of the classy tool is supported?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> idk if its been posted yet but......
> 
> the copper is growing on me. I didnt like it at first but now im starting to like it. *Not like id ever use the air cooler when i get this card but...itll make a cool desk ornament*.


Very well said. I have mine set up on the shoddy desk that I have right now.


----------



## KuuFA

ITS HERE!!!!

This card Is massive Its almost as tall as my Nexus 5


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Really?
> 
> Where do I find this info?
> 
> I'd like to try it.
> 
> SS


My bad my bad, for some odd reason I was getting the 980 Classified and the 980 KPE mixed out... Same s...... nvm.

But yeah it was the 980 Classified that got a 980 STRIX BIOS, and after that most people reported better much better performance values. Don't know if they released one for the KPE but that whole discussion was in the 980 owners club thread.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> looking at voltage from software is like checking your HP at the crank imo (except kinda reverse)
> 
> 1.5v via software could be like 1.65 actual voltage.
> 
> 300 hp at the crank could end up really being like...250 hp.


Yeah but checking the HP at the crank is what the engine is really putting out home slice. Checking at the wheel is finding out how much power is being put to the ground after drivetrain loss:thumb:


----------



## KuuFA

Stock Run

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5291643

Boosts to 1430 without touching a thing.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Stock Run
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5291643
> 
> Boosts to 1430 without touching a thing.


Uninstall and reinstall your drivers. See if that helps with recognizing the card.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Yeah but checking the HP at the crank is what the engine is really putting out home slice. Checking at the wheel is finding out how much power is being put to the ground after drivetrain loss:thumb:


thats why i said in reverse







for this whp = software voltage, crank hp = actual DMM voltage.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Uninstall and reinstall your drivers. See if that helps with recognizing the card.


Doing that now.

1540/4000

Max I can get on stock voltage.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5291740


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Doing that now.
> 
> 1540/4000
> 
> Max I can get on stock voltage.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5291740


give us a pcb shot


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> thats why i said in reverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this whp = software voltage, crank hp = actual DMM voltage.


I know I know


----------



## ymic

My 980 Ti Classy is here as well












Stock Run:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5291454

Best OC so far:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5293930


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> give us a pcb shot


GTX 980TI Classified
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Various PCB pics for you guys Sorry I don't have a better photo booth or anything like that lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Various PCB pics


----------



## ymic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> GTX 980TI Classified


At first glance looks like the EK 980 classified waterblock might fit?


----------



## Kimir

Pretty sure the 780Ti one does, it look really similar, it will not cover the end of the card, tho.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ymic*
> 
> My 980 Ti Classy is here as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock Run:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5291454
> 
> Best OC so far:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5293930


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Stock Run
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5291643
> 
> Boosts to 1430 without touching a thing.


please please see if the classy tool in OP is working.

please


----------



## vohiep84

Yeah,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Pretty sure the 780Ti one does, it look really similar, it will not cover the end of the card, tho.


Wow, it does look exactly like a 780 ti classified.


----------



## crazysoccerman

just picked up a 780 ti classy for $250 from some guy on craigslist. he replaced his classies with 2 titan x's. i'm becoming a craigslist bottom feeder from people upgrading to the latest and greatest


----------



## ymic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> please please see if the classy tool in OP is working.
> 
> please


Seems to be, I set 1.35v which exceeds Precision X and it did it....


----------



## whitedragon101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> 
> 
> ITS HERE!!!!
> 
> This card Is massive Its almost as tall as my Nexus 5


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ymic*
> 
> My 980 Ti Classy is here as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock Run:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5291454
> 
> Best OC so far:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5293930


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ymic*
> 
> Seems to be, I set 1.35v which exceeds Precision X and it did it....


Please could anyone with the new 980ti Classy help. I really want to get this card but I'm worried about the height. (KuuFA showed its as tall as a Nexus phone)

Do you think it will fit in this Case with the power cables connected ? : *Cooltek W2*
http://www.cooltek.de/en/jonsbo-powered-by-cooltek/w-series/131/w2

If any of you guys could post pics of the card in your rig that show clearance to the side panel that would be so helpful. Also the model of your case would be super helpful.

Thanks


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ymic*
> 
> Seems to be, I set 1.35v which exceeds Precision X and it did it....


thank you!

though a DMM reading is better but no black screen or other flonkiness. i am glad.


----------



## ymic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitedragon101*
> 
> Please could anyone with the new 980ti Classy help. I really want to get this card but I'm worried about the height. (KuuFA showed its as tall as a Nexus phone)
> 
> Do you think it will fit in this Case with the power cables connected ? : *Cooltek W2*
> http://www.cooltek.de/en/jonsbo-powered-by-cooltek/w-series/131/w2
> 
> If any of you guys could post pics of the card in your rig that show clearance to the side panel that would be so helpful. Also the model of your case would be super helpful.
> 
> Thanks


It's the same height as all the previous classifieds. 780, 780ti, 980 etc. It's roughly 1" taller than the pci bracket.

Do you already have the case? What's the distance from the top of the pci bracket (screw) to the side of the case? Based on the picture it seems like you should be fine.

The extra card height, plus power cables, you need roughly 55-60mm between the pci bracket and the case panel.


----------



## nonnac7

So I'm not sure if my 980ti classified is a dud or not.

I'm finding this card to be highly tempermental(and not in a good way). IF I go above 1.2v during load I will immediately get artifacts. I also will get artifacts if I try to run the clock above 1478. What good is a classy if it doesn't work at higher volts than 1.2..... This is all funny too because the G1 using msi afterburner will go to 1.287 during load without issues. Now this may not be the case for all the Classifieds, but it definitely is the case for mine.

Max temp is 66*c with 1.195v during load.

It also immediately downclocks by 12mhz after 58*c.

I have tried using the classy tool, and it works but like I said above any voltage over 1.2v load causes artifacts so the tool is basically useless to me.


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ymic*
> 
> It's the same height as all the previous classifieds. 780, 780ti, 980 etc. It's roughly 1" taller than the pci bracket.
> 
> Do you already have the case? What's the distance from the top of the pci bracket (screw) to the side of the case? Based on the picture it seems like you should be fine.
> 
> The extra card height, plus power cables, you need roughly 55-60mm between the pci bracket and the case panel.


Ymic can i get you to post your bios so i can reflash mine and see if my issues were a bad bios.


----------



## ymic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> Ymic can i get you to post your bios so i can reflash mine and see if my issues were a bad bios.


Is yours running a different bios?

Bios 1 on mine is 84.00.36.00.92
Bios 2(LN2) is 84.00.36.01.92


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ymic*
> 
> Is yours running a different bios?
> 
> Bios 1 on mine is 84.00.36.00.92
> Bios 2(LN2) is 84.00.36.01.92


Same bios, just could be a bad flash from factory. Willing to try anything at this point for it to not have artifacts above 1.2v


----------



## vohiep84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> Same bios, just could be a bad flash from factory. Willing to try anything at this point for it to not have artifacts above 1.2v


Post a GPU-z log with a firestrike run.


----------



## ymic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> Same bios, just could be a bad flash from factory. Willing to try anything at this point for it to not have artifacts above 1.2v


I just saved them through GPU-Z...

I'll include a "Use at your own risk" disclaimer here, lol

980TiClassyBios.zip 304k .zip file


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I missed the FedEx truck my 15 minutes. I'll have to wait til Tueasday :-(


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ymic*
> 
> I just saved them through GPU-Z...
> 
> I'll include a "Use at your own risk" disclaimer here, lol
> 
> 980TiClassyBios.zip 304k .zip file


No worries man, this thing is going back to newegg if I can't find a way for the artifacts to go away above 1.2v.

Stock is 1.212v if I'm correct on this. Does yours droop during load at stock voltages?


----------



## ymic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> Stock is 1.212v if I'm correct on this. Does yours droop during load at stock voltages?


GPU-Z log shows 1.212v @ 1555mhz running Firestrike
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I missed the FedEx truck my 15 minutes. I'll have to wait til Tueasday :-(


Ouch







This is exactly why I have a release waiver on file... I hate missed packages!


----------



## naved777

980ti classified looks like a copy/paste from 780ti classified


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> 980ti classified looks like a copy/paste from 780ti classified


Does this mean the EK classy 780ti block fits the classy 980ti?


----------



## ymic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Does this mean the EK classy 780ti block fits the classy 980ti?


You mean the EK-FC780 that EK just discontinued?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ymic*
> 
> You mean the EK-FC780 that EK just discontinued?


Yes, that one. Some can still be found used. Some people may still have them, instead of selling them, they can reuse them.


----------



## nonnac7

Nope, this classy is getting returned. If i go an ounce over 1479 it will crash, even tossing it 50mv more.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> 980ti classified looks like a copy/paste from 780ti classified


Wow that's uncanny.


----------



## whitedragon101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ymic*
> 
> It's the same height as all the previous classifieds. 780, 780ti, 980 etc. It's roughly 1" taller than the pci bracket.
> 
> Do you already have the case? What's the distance from the top of the pci bracket (screw) to the side of the case? Based on the picture it seems like you should be fine.
> 
> The extra card height, plus power cables, you need roughly 55-60mm between the pci bracket and the case panel.


Thanks

I don't have the case yet, this will be a whole new build. It does list the CPU clearance as 163mm which is the only measure I can find for height clearance. Its hard to tell if this is enough,

Plus a picture of the back of the case from the Overclock review.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> So I'm not sure if my 980ti classified is a dud or not.
> 
> I'm finding this card to be highly tempermental(and not in a good way). IF I go above 1.2v during load I will immediately get artifacts. I also will get artifacts if I try to run the clock above 1478. What good is a classy if it doesn't work at higher volts than 1.2..... This is all funny too because the G1 using msi afterburner will go to 1.287 during load without issues. Now this may not be the case for all the Classifieds, but it definitely is the case for mine.
> 
> Max temp is 66*c with 1.195v during load.
> 
> It also immediately downclocks by 12mhz after 58*c.
> 
> I have tried using the classy tool, and it works but like I said above any voltage over 1.2v load causes artifacts so the tool is basically useless to me.


That's the behavior of the 980 KPE.
Here's the explanation:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k|ngp|n*
> Honestly speaking, I think most end users don't even realize how maxwell gpus are voltage capped at ambient type cooling. I can tell by many of the comments at OC.net, elsewhere, and also here in these card XOC bios threads. Especially compared to kepler. KP 780ti scaled great on voltage with air/water temps. Basically, more voltage = more clocks no matter what temperature.
> With 980 and later gpus including titanX, the scaling on air/water has all but almost gone. I would say about 95% of all maxwell 980,titan-X, and 980ti gpus NO MATTER what vga brand pcb it is on, DO NOT SCALE with more voltage than 1.25v-1.275v at temps warmer than 25c or so. There is no magical bios that can effectively remove this.
> 
> This is exactly why almost every moderate-good asic titanX, 980, and yes 980ti clock around 1550mhz MAX AVERAGE at say 45-60C loading temps.
> If you put 0c and colder on the card, you will see MUCH different behavior than what you see on air (green garbage all over screen when raising volts over 1.23-1.25vv or so)
> Cards with very good ASIC value (75% and up) will tend to have the most "overclocking", but just like about every other maxwell gpu, they cannot overvolt past 1.23v-1.25v.
> So highest asic cards like 80% +are almost always going to be the ones that can 1600+ on air/water, and again they do it pretty much WITHOUT overvolting over 1.23v-1.25v. Maxwell gpus with lower asic value like 65% will not be so great at air/water because these low asic gpus need voltage to scale compared to match the overclock of the high asic gpus( USING SAME USABLE VOLTAGE 1.23-1.25v)


----------



## ymic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitedragon101*
> 
> I don't have the case yet, this will be a whole new build. It does list the CPU clearance as 163mm which is the only measure I can find for height clearance.


It's hard to exactly measure the power cables, but motherboard to the edge of the card is about 135mm, and my specific 8pins seem to sit around ~160mm off the mobo. Sounds like it would be mighty close based on that 163mm max height.


----------



## whitedragon101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ymic*
> 
> It's hard to exactly measure the power cables, but motherboard to the edge of the card is about 135mm, and my specific 8pins seem to sit around ~160mm off the mobo. Sounds like it would be mighty close based on that 163mm max height.


Thanks for doing that. Is 160mm the farthest point i.e the curve of the cables?

If so I wonder if there is such a thing as an adapter to plug into the cards 8pin power sockets to turn them through 90 degrees so the cables plug in from above the card not the side. That way it would only be the card + 10mm for an adapter, not card + cables.

Anyone know if such a thing exists?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That's the behavior of the 980 KPE.
> Here's the explanation:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: condensed for space
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *k|ngp|n*
> Honestly speaking, I think most end users don't even realize how maxwell gpus are voltage capped at ambient type cooling. I can tell by many of the comments at OC.net, elsewhere, and also here in these card XOC bios threads. Especially compared to kepler. KP 780ti scaled great on voltage with air/water temps. Basically, more voltage = more clocks no matter what temperature.
> With 980 and later gpus including titanX, the scaling on air/water has all but almost gone. I would say about 95% of all maxwell 980,titan-X, and 980ti gpus NO MATTER what vga brand pcb it is on, DO NOT SCALE with more voltage than 1.25v-1.275v at temps warmer than 25c or so. There is no magical bios that can effectively remove this.
> 
> This is exactly why almost every moderate-good asic titanX, 980, and yes 980ti clock around 1550mhz MAX AVERAGE at say 45-60C loading temps.
> If you put 0c and colder on the card, you will see MUCH different behavior than what you see on air (green garbage all over screen when raising volts over 1.23-1.25vv or so)
> Cards with very good ASIC value (75% and up) will tend to have the most "overclocking", but just like about every other maxwell gpu, they cannot overvolt past 1.23v-1.25v.
> So highest asic cards like 80% +are almost always going to be the ones that can 1600+ on air/water, and again they do it pretty much WITHOUT overvolting over 1.23v-1.25v. Maxwell gpus with lower asic value like 65% will not be so great at air/water because these low asic gpus need voltage to scale compared to match the overclock of the high asic gpus( USING SAME USABLE VOLTAGE 1.23-1.25v)
Click to expand...

if 100% accurate - and i am likely to believe it - that is a complete disappointment. it also would change my mind about dumping the classified from EVGA product in favor of having KPE only if the limitation is that low on maxwell.

excuse me as i quietly sob in the corner now.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That's the behavior of the 980 KPE.
> Here's the explanation:


That's some good info right there. For a man who does indeed have knowledge whats going in the background AND the ability to sample probably 100s and 1000s of new ASIC when it launch. His testing probably has shown this.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yes, that one. Some can still be found used. Some people may still have them, instead of selling them, they can reuse them.


I still have my ek-fc780 nickel acetal block, haven't been able to sell it on craigslist, and I am not going classy this time around, but that is still pretty great







.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Does this mean the EK classy 780ti block fits the classy 980ti?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ymic*
> 
> You mean the EK-FC780 that EK just discontinued?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yes, that one. Some can still be found used. Some people may still have them, instead of selling them, they can reuse them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> I still have my ek-fc780 nickel acetal block, haven't been able to sell it on craigslist, and I am not going classy this time around, but that is still pretty great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That would be great since I snatched two up from the market not too long ago which I have to resell. If they do indeed fit the Ti's that would up their value









Or I'd keep them for if I get my own pair of classifieds.


----------



## KingCry

So I got my classy used yesterday and it was never pushed till just now and I'm happy with how it turned out so far. Need to do a paste change on it though.


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That's the behavior of the 980 KPE.
> Here's the explanation:


Thanks for the info. That really sucks, so basically even on water the classified will do no differerent with higher voltages, only phase change and below for cooling.

Well I was intending to go full water loop with the classy but, think I will pass on that one. Hopefully over the next few weeks we will see more information pop up regarding this classy and it's OC capabilities.

Can we get those that also received a classy to try and confirm this behavior?


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> Thanks for the info. That really sucks, so basically even on water the classified will do no differerent with higher voltages, only phase change and below for cooling.
> 
> Well I was intending to go full water loop with the classy but, think I will pass on that one. Hopefully over the next few weeks we will see more information pop up regarding this classy and it's OC capabilities.


Yea consider yourself lucky for not having done so...I look at my SLI 980 classifieds that sit in my rig underwater and ask myself every day...'why'? Then i hear about the 980Ti classified coming out for the same price i paid for the 980 just a couple of months ago... I already bought the blocks so there's no point stepping up as I would lose the money i paid for the blocks, as well as $175 more for the ti block and backplate...


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> So I got my classy used yesterday and it was never pushed till just now and I'm happy with how it turned out so far. Need to do a paste change on it though.


Thats a nice OC man! Compared to my dc2 only hitting 1225 on the core stable that is awesome!


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ymic*
> 
> It's the same height as all the previous classifieds. 780, 780ti, 980 etc. It's roughly 1" taller than the pci bracket.
> 
> Do you already have the case? What's the distance from the top of the pci bracket (screw) to the side of the case? Based on the picture it seems like you should be fine.
> 
> The extra card height, plus power cables, you need roughly 55-60mm between the pci bracket and the case panel.


Keep in mind that depending on the case sometimes its a hassle to get the card mounted using the thumbscrew. On my 750d and 900d it was damn near impossible because of the space between the screw hole and the wall.

That's because of the oversized pcb and cooler. All classifieds have this issue (well its more of an issue with the case...) but i digress. This isn't a problem if you're watercooling since the decreased thickness makes it easier to screw it in.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> Thats a nice OC man! Compared to my dc2 only hitting 1225 on the core stable that is awesome!


Thank you, I need to look for a block and Backplate for it now to get temps under control so I can push 1.35-1.4v on it, I think I got lucky its a B1 chip and its the 3788 Model for the 780 Classy.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> Nope, this classy is getting returned. If i go an ounce over 1479 it will crash, even tossing it 50mv more.


If youre talking about the Ti classified, The stock boost is 1291. You're getting 1479. Why are you returning it?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> If youre talking about the Ti classified, The stock boost is 1291. You're getting 1479. Why are you returning it?


Because voltage doesn't help, deafening the purpose of the classified or other custom pcb cards with total voltage control. Unless going for some extreme cooling such as a chiller, a reference card will do just as fine at stock volt. Just a matter of the luck of the draw in the end.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitedragon101*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I don't have the case yet, this will be a whole new build. It does list the CPU clearance as 163mm which is the only measure I can find for height clearance. Its hard to tell if this is enough,
> 
> Plus a picture of the back of the case from the Overclock review.


It will fit.


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> So I got my classy used yesterday and it was never pushed till just now and I'm happy with how it turned out so far. Need to do a paste change on it though.


1.3v on classy controller is too much, I hope you know what you are doing.. also 96c is a bit high. Should be around 85c..


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> 1.3v on classy controller is too much, I hope you know what you are doing.. also 96c is a bit high. Should be around 85c..


No it's not! EVGA have said that 1.3v is fine for 24/7, but those temps are insane. If you can't cool the card don't over volt it. It causes high RMA rates which costs all of us.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> No it's not! EVGA have said that 1.3v is fine for 24/7, but those temps are insane. If you can't cool the card don't over volt it. It causes high RMA rates which costs all of us.


Yeah the temps went a little crazy for some reason the card wasn't throttling, but after a paste change on my Classy it dropped load temps by 13C


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Because voltage doesn't help, deafening the purpose of the classified or other custom pcb cards with total voltage control. Unless going for some extreme cooling such as a chiller, a reference card will do just as fine at stock volt. Just a matter of the luck of the draw in the end.


This looks similar the 980 KPE, it doesn't scale with a voltage above the stock (except with the custom bioses posted by Vince).
I'm a bit afraid about the support of the 980Ti Classy guys.. With the KPE in works I don't think that Vince will post some custom bioses like happened with the 980.
I'm still confused about which 980Ti(es) to buy and in Europe those cards are really expansive! The Classy is priced at 820€, the Strix (not available yet) at 850€.. So i suppose that the KPE will cost at least 900€!
If I think that I can find the SC at 680€, maybe I should leave the Classy and the others at the shop, expecially because i'll only watercool those cards, no XOC.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Yeah the temps went a little crazy for some reason the card wasn't throttling, but after a paste change on my Classy it dropped load temps by 13C


just keep in mind to watch those vrm temps, there are senor readings in gpu-z.

also 1.3 in classy tool doesn't mean 1.3 spot on. using a probe it w/DMM 1.3 gives me 1.312 to 1.352 depending on the load - heavier load=higher reading.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> just keep in mind to watch those vrm temps, there are senor readings in gpu-z.
> 
> also 1.3 in classy tool doesn't mean 1.3 spot on. using a probe it w/DMM 1.3 gives me 1.312 to 1.352 depending on the load - heavier load=higher reading.


I know the VRM Temp read is buggy as hell in GPU-Z so its not reliable at all, I go based of touch and feel from the back of the card. I new it had to be around 115-120C cause I went to feel it when benching and testing today and was in pain from the heat so I put 2 120mm fans on the back of the card and let it rip, helped alot GPU-Z was reporting VRM temps of 56C after doing that.



Also you happen to know were I might find some blocks and possibly another 780 Classy model 3788?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> I know the VRM Temp read is buggy as hell in GPU-Z so its not reliable at all, I go based of touch and feel from the back of the card. I new it had to be around 115-120C cause I went to feel it when benching and testing today and was in pain from the heat so I put 2 120mm fans on the back of the card and let it rip, helped alot GPU-Z was reporting VRM temps of 56C after doing that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you happen to know were I might find some blocks and possibly another 780 Classy model 3788?


you might want to put something better on those vrms (even on the back) like in this post:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/20850_50#post_22748540

seriously, scroll up to see the start of the discussion on the 780 owners thread that ends here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/20900_50#post_22755993

occamrazor is one knowledgeable nut job.









i miss him.









sorry i don't know what block.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> No it's not! EVGA have said that 1.3v is fine for 24/7, but those temps are insane. If you can't cool the card don't over volt it. It causes high RMA rates which costs all of us.


Problem is that he has also set the PWM value to max in the overvolt tool.

I wouldn't be surprised if his true voltage is much closer to 1.4v or even higher.

He really needs to measure it via a DMM under load.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Problem is that he has also set the PWM value to max in the overvolt tool.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if his true voltage is much closer to 1.4v or even higher.
> 
> He really needs to measure it via a DMM under load.


I had PWM Value set to default as well and it was the same issue for me. The fail safe for temp throttling didn't kick in for some reason, but doing the same bench at the same speeds I saved 11c on core with new thermal paste.


----------



## Dissolution187

Is there a skyn3t bios for the 980 Classified yet? I want to oc the crap out of my card.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> No it's not! EVGA have said that 1.3v is fine for 24/7, but those temps are insane. If you can't cool the card don't over volt it. It causes high RMA rates which costs all of us.


Im going to give you a huge hint here dude.

Since you need it.

LLC

Learn it.
know it.
live it.

1.3 set in ct is actually 1.36/1.39 if you used a dmm to read the cards actual voltage.

Learn some facts before you start destroying your card ?


----------



## Z0eff

What exactly does "XOC" mean? Seen it a few times but I can't find any explanation anywhere about what it refers to. Is it just extreme overclocking, referring to chillers and such?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Because voltage doesn't help, deafening the purpose of the classified or other custom pcb cards with total voltage control. Unless going for some extreme cooling such as a chiller, a reference card will do just as fine at stock volt. Just a matter of the luck of the draw in the end.


Problem with Vince's explanation being, the 980 Strix scaled with volts just fine, as far as I remember.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> What exactly does "XOC" mean? Seen it a few times but I can't find any explanation anywhere about what it refers to. Is it just extreme overclocking, referring to chillers and such?


Yes it means XOC.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> Im going to give you a huge hint here dude.
> 
> Since you need it.
> 
> LLC
> 
> Learn it.
> know it.
> live it.
> 
> 1.3 set in ct is actually 1.36/1.39 if you used a dmm to read the cards actual voltage.
> 
> Learn some facts before you start destroying your card ?


I am going to give you a huge hint here dude!

1.3v is still true to what I said. Tell me how I was wrong in my statement? OMG use a DMM still holds true to my statement cause it's still 1.3v. I did not say anything along the lines of not using a DMM, I just said 1.3 is fine for 24/7 use. *SO 1.3V IS STILL GOOD FOR 24.7 USE.*

I love when people take a comment that is totally correct and try to twist it into being wrong so they can make a post that tries to belittle someone. Be gone with yourself!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> This looks similar the 980 KPE, it doesn't scale with a voltage above the stock (except with the custom bioses posted by Vince).
> I'm a bit afraid about the support of the 980Ti Classy guys.. With the KPE in works I don't think that Vince will post some custom bioses like happened with the 980.
> I'm still confused about which 980Ti(es) to buy and in Europe those cards are really expansive! The Classy is priced at 820€, the Strix (not available yet) at 850€.. So i suppose that the KPE will cost at least 900€!
> If I think that I can find the SC at 680€, maybe I should leave the Classy and the others at the shop, expecially because i'll only watercool those cards, no XOC.


Yeah, the 980 KPE was 902€ on the EU store before they pulled it out when adding the 980Ti classy. Sure thing, I'm not gonna be the guinea pig on this one.
730-750€ was already expensive enough when I bought my 780Ti KPE and 980KPE, more than that is just crazy to me. We are being killed by the $/€ ratio here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Problem with Vince's explanation being, the 980 Strix scaled with volts just fine, as far as I remember.
> Yes it means XOC.


Yup indeed, never had a 980 Strix here so I can't tell but if the EVGA cards are gonna act like this, it's bad for business. I sure do recall JPM using the strix bios on his 980 KPE and hit 1700+, but he had the chiller plugged on and he wasn't going past 30°c.


----------



## compy532

Would anyone be so kind as to upload their stock bioses for the 980 classified? The XOC is giving me all sorts of trouble and what I thought was a backed up bios turned out to be a 780ti one. Thanks in advance!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compy532*
> 
> Would anyone be so kind as to upload their stock bioses for the 980 classified? The XOC is giving me all sorts of trouble and what I thought was a backed up bios turned out to be a 780ti one. Thanks in advance!


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/

Look through here, they may have the BIOS for you to download.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> What exactly does "XOC" mean? Seen it a few times but I can't find any explanation anywhere about what it refers to. Is it just extreme overclocking, referring to chillers and such?


Xtreme Over Clock

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yup indeed, never had a 980 Strix here so I can't tell but if the EVGA cards are gonna act like this, it's bad for business. I sure do recall JPM using the strix bios on his 980 KPE and hit 1700+, but he had the chiller plugged on and he wasn't going past 30°c.


Which would fall in line with Vince's explanation yes?

SS


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Xtreme Over Clock
> 
> SS


Thank you


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ymic*
> 
> Seems to be, I set 1.35v which exceeds Precision X and it did it....


excuse me for replaying again but i just noticed no vram reading in the tool nor pmw slider; which version of the classy tool did you get?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Which would fall in line with Vince's explanation yes?
> 
> SS


Yes, however I don't recall if that was with the KPE or the strix, he didn't kept the KPE long and had 3 strix for a moment.
Let's summon @Jpmboy here.

The question being, how far you were able to push the 980 KPE with the Strix bios, what temperature and voltage did you go to?
And with the Strix themselves, how was the scaling with clock , volt and the relation with the temperature. Does Vince explanation of the 980 KPE behavior stand for the Strix?


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> I am going to give you a huge hint here dude!
> 
> 1.3v is still true to what I said. Tell me how I was wrong in my statement? OMG use a DMM still holds true to my statement cause it's still 1.3v. I did not say anything along the lines of not using a DMM, I just said 1.3 is fine for 24/7 use. *SO 1.3V IS STILL GOOD FOR 24.7 USE.*
> 
> I love when people take a comment that is totally correct and try to twist it into being wrong so they can make a post that tries to belittle someone. Be gone with yourself!


Maxwell doesn't report proper voltages on precision x or any software controller. That's what the dmv is for. That much is true but the classified is designed to handle way more voltage than that.

Not trying to choose sides but I don't see how that would ruin the card to begin with. It's an xoc card designed to handle it. 1.3v is fine for 24/7 use and even if not Evga covers it under warranty.

Your electricity bill won't leave you too happy though lol


----------



## lilchronic

The pcb is designed to handle that much voltage, But is the chip able to handle that voltage?


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> The pcb is designed to handle that much voltage, But is the chip able to handle that voltage?


I don't think it's s problem. Plus it's covered under warranty. I think temps are the primary concern.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Maxwell doesn't report proper voltages on precision x or any software controller. That's what the dmv is for. That much is true but the classified is designed to handle way more voltage than that.
> 
> Not trying to choose sides but I don't see how that would ruin the card to begin with. It's an xoc card designed to handle it. 1.3v is fine for 24/7 use and even if not Evga covers it under warranty.
> 
> Your electricity bill won't leave you too happy though lol


This has taken a left turn. The original post was referring to kepler.,







It's not dmv it's dmm as in digital multimeter.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Oh ok k thought we were still on maxwell. Yea I know it's dmm. I'm on my phone and it keeps autocorrecting


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> I don't think it's s problem. Plus it's covered under warranty. I think temps are the primary concern.


Temps on my card were fixed, VRM temp reading in GPU-Z bugged, I was doing the same clock speeds at Precision X 1.3v and it was only hitting 70C. My issue was the stock paste on the card being terrible.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Temps on my card were fixed, VRM temp reading in GPU-Z bugged, I was doing the same clock speeds at Precision X 1.3v and it was only hitting 70C. My issue was the stock paste on the card being terrible.


Ok good. Yea the stock paste isn't great.

There's no reason not to use CLU on the die. It cleans really easy and lowers temps like crazy. Plus there's no pump out effect


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Ok good. Yea the stock paste isn't great.
> 
> There's no reason not to use CLU on the die. It cleans really easy and lowers temps like crazy. Plus there's no pump out effect


I need to grab some CLU soon so I can delid my 580 and clean that up as well as delid my 4770k. But if I can find a nice 780 Classy Block I'll be 100% down with doing CLU on the die.


----------



## whitedragon101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Ok good. Yea the stock paste isn't great.
> 
> There's no reason not to use CLU on the die. It cleans really easy and lowers temps like crazy. Plus there's no pump out effect


If CLU is Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra the toms hardware review made it sound a bit scary. Hard to apply, danger of tiny droplets shorting the board, possibly corrosive/insulating, removal required wire wool which scratched the chip. It tops the temp charts by 1-2 C but sounds a bit dangerous :

_"Its composition is still a point of concern because it corrodes light metals like aluminum and certain alloys. This could have an adverse effect on thermal conductivity, even causing an insulating layer to form. Copper- and nickel-plated surfaces are alright though, as are heat spreaders."_ - Toms Hardware

_"Even if you're being meticulous, small droplets will separate and run away."_ - Toms Hardwae

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,review-32804-2.html


----------



## lilchronic

Only place CLU \ CLP should be used is between the ihs and die of delidable chips. (Ivy bridge and haswell chips) Thats where it performs the best, ive used it on some gpu's for air cooling and water cooling and temps were only about 2°c lower. where as between the ihs and die of ivy bridge /haswell chips you get 20°c drop.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitedragon101*
> 
> If CLU is Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra the toms hardware review made it sound a bit scary. Hard to apply, danger of tiny droplets shorting the board, possibly corrosive/insulating, removal required wire wool which scratched the chip. It tops the temp charts by 1-2 C but sounds a bit dangerous :
> 
> _"Its composition is still a point of concern because it corrodes light metals like aluminum and certain alloys. This could have an adverse effect on thermal conductivity, even causing an insulating layer to form. Copper- and nickel-plated surfaces are alright though, as are heat spreaders."_ - Toms Hardware
> 
> _"Even if you're being meticulous, small droplets will separate and run away."_ - Toms Hardwae
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,review-32804-2.html


There's no problem with using it. There are usually no aluminum surfaces. Even the Ihs is copper and all Ek blocks use nickel plated copper . I used it on both of my 980s and they're doing fine. Def worth it. CLU cleans up amazingly easy with a q tip and alcohol.

Also I really doubt there's any aluminum on stock vga coolers


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Only place CLU \ CLP should be used is between the ihs and die of delidable chips. (Ivy bridge and haswell chips) Thats where it performs the best, ive used it on some gpu's for air cooling and water cooling and temps were only about 2°c lower. where as between the ihs and die of ivy bridge /haswell chips you get 20°c drop.


I disagree. I've been using it for a few months on my gpu and its doing fine. It drops it a few degrees at idle but more significantly under load.

Easy to clean with q tip and alcohol just don't leave a mess and its fine. It's really difficult to screw it up. Or you can buy some gun cleaning patches and those would work too.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> There's no problem with using it. There are usually no aluminum surfaces. Even the Ihs is copper and all Ek blocks use nickel plated copper . I used it on both of my 980s and they're doing fine.
> 
> Also I really doubt there's any aluminum on stock vga coolers
> 
> Def worth it. CLU cleans up amazingly easy with a q tip and alcohol.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Thank you


my pleasure.
That's what these cards are designed for, more so than high Air/Water overlocks.

SS


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> 1.3v on classy controller is too much, I hope you know what you are doing.. also 96c is a bit high. Should be around 85c..


Lolol The card is designed to handle LN2 types of voltages. Haha the card will be fine, its different from other cards because it has a redesigned VRM that allows it to distribute and handle much greater power delivery and more amperage and voltage. P=I*V

The card is temp limited at 96, it will throttle beyond this. The card will likely never reach that because of internal failsafe measures and the fans will spin at 100%.

Im sure if he shelled out money for a classy card, he is knowledgable enough.

You gotta research this stuff before you say things like that.


----------



## szeged

The card can handle ln2 voltages AT ln2 temperature......


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> The card can handle ln2 voltages AT ln2 temperature......


Right, it has to be assumed that you have adequate cooling.


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> No it's not! EVGA have said that 1.3v is fine for 24/7, but those temps are insane. If you can't cool the card don't over volt it. It causes high RMA rates which costs all of us.


I am not sure If you checked the voltages with multimeter but for me 1.3v in classy controller = 1.6v multimeter reading.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Lolol The card is designed to handle LN2 types of voltages. Haha the card will be fine, its different from other cards because it has a redesigned VRM that allows it to distribute and handle much greater power delivery and more amperage and voltage. P=I*V
> 
> The card is temp limited at 96, it will throttle beyond this. The card will likely never reach that because of internal failsafe measures and the fans will spin at 100%.
> 
> Im sure if he shelled out money for a classy card, he is knowledgable enough.
> 
> You gotta research this stuff before you say things like that.


He isn't running them on LN2....and if you ask anyone who actually knows how to use classified voltage controller, they will tell you that 1.3v in it is not safe. Also I am reporting your post for personal attack.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> I am not sure If you checked the voltages with multimeter but for me 1.3v in classy controller = 1.6v multimeter reading.
> He isn't running them on LN2....and if you ask anyone who actually knows how to use classified voltage controller, they will tell you that 1.3v in it is not safe. Also I am reporting your post for personal attack.


Um ok...im not really sure how or why you feel im personally attacking you, but you can do that if you want.

Im well aware that he wasnt running it in LN2 mode but on classy cards, but as long as you have adequate cooling those cards can handle the voltage. Thats what theyre built for.

And you are correct about the classy controller, but it all depends. because if you have Precision X open, and you hit apply on precision X while the classy controller is still open it will override the voltage. This is why using a DMM is so important.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Does anyone else feel like i was attacking him or being confrontational? I dont think I was...


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> I am not sure If you checked the voltages with multimeter but for me 1.3v in classy controller = 1.6v multimeter reading.


I don't understand you guys. All I was stating was that it is safe to run 1.3v for 24/7 use. It's upto the person using it to figure out what the real voltages is. I guess from now I will explain myself when I post in the classified forum.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> I don't understand you guys. All I was stating was that it is safe to run 1.3v for 24/7 use. It's upto the person using it to figure out what the real voltages is. I guess from now I will explain myself when I post in the classified forum.


It's an unneccesary argument... It is safe as long as your cooling is ok under load, and doesnt exceed 80C. Those cards are built with better VRMs than the vanilla cards. I dont really get what's going on either.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> I am not sure If you checked the voltages with multimeter but for me 1.3v in classy controller = 1.6v multimeter reading.
> He isn't running them on LN2....and if you ask anyone who actually knows how to use classified voltage controller, they will tell you that 1.3v in it is not safe. Also I am reporting your post for personal attack.


This isn't my first go around with the Classy Controller, I just don't have a probe it connecter to read the voltages for the card though I could try to use the voltage pin outs from my 290x Lighting LE that it came with to do it


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> This isn't my first go around with the Classy Controller, I just don't have a probe it connecter to read the voltages for the card though I could try to use the voltage pin outs from my 290x Lighting LE that it came with to do it


The probe it is just a luxury. you dont actually need it. For core voltage its the first and last pins.
Here's a pinout in case you dont have it.

http://www.evga.com/support/faq/attachments/59395/EVGA%20PROBE%20IT%20CABLE%20PINOUT.pdf


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Lolol The card is designed to handle LN2 types of voltages. Haha the card will be fine, its different from other cards because it has a redesigned VRM that allows it to distribute and handle much greater power delivery and more amperage and voltage. P=I*V
> 
> The card is temp limited at 96, it will throttle beyond this. The card will likely never reach that because of internal failsafe measures and the fans will spin at 100%.
> 
> Im sure if he shelled out money for a classy card, he is knowledgable enough.
> 
> You gotta research this stuff before you say things like that.


----------



## looniam




----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*


Haha i remember that scene. I just thought the comment was funny...I wasnt trying to be offensive by any means.

I forget sometimes that words can convey a different meaning than what you intend when you're not face to face with the other person.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Haha i remember that scene. I just thought the comment was funny...I wasnt trying to be offensive by any means.
> 
> I forget sometimes that words can convey a different meaning than what you intend when you're not face to face with the other person.


You guys REALLY need to measure your voltage. The Voltage read through PX and the Classy tool are no-where near accurate.

I would NEVER, NEVER run my cards above 1.3V ACTUAL on air. Even if the card doesn't heat up to "max" temps, you can still very easily damage the silicon.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> You guys REALLY need to measure your voltage. The Voltage read through PX and the Classy tool are no-where near accurate.
> 
> I would NEVER, NEVER run my cards above 1.3V ACTUAL on air. Even if the card doesn't heat up to "max" temps, you can still very easily damage the silicon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> You guys REALLY need to measure your voltage. The Voltage read through PX and the Classy tool are no-where near accurate.
> 
> I would NEVER, NEVER run my cards above 1.3V ACTUAL on air. Even if the card doesn't heat up to "max" temps, you can still very easily damage the silicon.


Yea I agree, It's important to always use a DMM if you're overclocking. Software Voltage readouts are incredibly unreliable. Classy tool especially. Some cards like the classy have pins that can be touched by the leads for the voltage readout, but you can also find out where the voltage terminals are on regular cards too i think. There's usually PCB maps online from other posters.


----------



## looniam

or just get a $10 probe it!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> or just get a $10 probe it!


oh hey stranger


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> or just get a $10 probe it!


Well yea but its only on classified cards. Even though this is a classified card thread, it's an issue on cards that dont have those types of connectors. Im pretty sure that there's always a way to check the voltage on every card.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> oh hey stranger


s'up!

yep, the card is still going strong. but i really haven't abused it . . much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Well yea but its only on classified cards. Even though this is a classified card thread, it's an issue on cards that dont have those types of connectors. Im pretty sure that there's always a way to check the voltage on every card.


you're right this is the classy thread where we look down upon other pleb cards









and most defiantly don't get into debate involving them (that's what the rest of the forum is for . ._hint hint_)


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Yea I agree, It's important to always use a DMM if you're overclocking. Software Voltage readouts are incredibly unreliable. Classy tool especially. Some cards like the classy have pins that can be touched by the leads for the voltage readout, but you can also find out where the voltage terminals are on regular cards too i think. There's usually PCB maps online from other posters.


Yeah my 290x Lighting reads 1.39v at stock voltage with AB so software readouts I never trust. But I'm also reckless with my Kepler cards on air so if I kill it its only 90$ lost


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> s'up!
> 
> yep, the card is still going strong. but i really haven't abused it . . much.
> you're right this is the classy thread where we look down upon other pleb cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and most defiantly don't get into debate involving them (that's what the rest of the forum is for . ._hint hint_)


Gotcha. I havent really abused my card either because it seems to enjoy running at 1.45V, which for two cards needs more than a 420 and 480 to actually cool without the water temps reaching 40C+... I have a radbox but i really dont feel like draining and refilling my loop.

Yea I like my card, and there's something about the oversized nature of the 980 classy that makes me feel a sense of superiority although i definitely jumped the gun on it (i really shouldve waited a few months lol)


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Yeah my 290x Lighting reads 1.39v at stock voltage with AB so software readouts I never trust. But I'm also reckless with my Kepler cards on air so if I kill it its only 90$ lost


Yea i guess thats one thing i really like about watercooling, is that the water temp rise is a bit of an indication of your voltages too. Even under water, you cant put whatever voltage you want - it has to remain reasonable. I remember TiN said that 1.4-1.5 DMM volts is the watercooling range, and after 1.5 you're entering LN2 territory.

However, there is a Internal precision X and classy controller on the kinpin 980 classy forum, on the precision x version 5.2.6.3 pressing overboost or overvolt moves the actual voltage to 1.4+ as a base, to which you can add up to either 200 or 300mV, not sure entirely


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

For anyone interested, there are a lot of free goodies on the Kingpin forums, the voltage tool and the internal precision X i was discussing is on here. http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2977 Scroll all the way down to the end of page 1

For anyone willing to take a soldering iron to their card, http://kingpincooling.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=33
It will absolutely void your warranty.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> For anyone interested, there are a lot of free goodies on the Kingpin forums, the voltage tool and the internal precision X i was discussing is on here. http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2977 Scroll all the way down to the end of page 1
> 
> For anyone willing to take a soldering iron to their card, http://kingpincooling.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=33
> It will absolutely void your warranty.


that is for the 980 non TI classified btw. Dont put those bios on your 980ti classified.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> that is for the 980 non TI classified btw. Dont put those bios on your 980ti classified.


Right! Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Right! Thanks for clarifying


Can you use 980 kingpin classified bios on a regular 980 classified? It's underwater

Sorry if thats a noob question lol


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Yeah my 290x Lighting reads 1.39v at stock voltage with AB so software readouts I never trust. But I'm also reckless with my Kepler cards on air so if I kill it its only 90$ lost


Is this card voltage unlocked?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you use 980 kingpin classified bios on a regular 980 classified? It's underwater
> 
> Sorry if thats a noob question lol


nope. kingpin bios go to kingpin cards, classified bios go to classified cards. You can use the 980 strix bios on the 980 classified though.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Is this card voltage unlocked?


My Lighting is 100% Voltage locked as well as my Classy and my DCUII 580


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> nope. kingpin bios go to kingpin cards, classified bios go to classified cards. You can use the 980 strix bios on the 980 classified though.


Ok, but just outta curiousity will it kill the card or brick the bios if I do? If I use the unlocked version of nvflash would it be possible to proceed with it is what im asking.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> My Lighting is 100% Voltage locked as well as my Classy and my DCUII 580


I think the classy is voltage unlocked. Is that what you meant to say?


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Ok, but just outta curiousity will it kill the card or brick the bios if I do? If I use the unlocked version of nvflash would it be possible to proceed with it is what im asking.


It will act very weird I some how flashed a 980 KPE BIOS on to a 770, that was a terrible experience with fixing the card.


----------



## kot0005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> This isn't my first go around with the Classy Controller, I just don't have a probe it connecter to read the voltages for the card though I could try to use the voltage pin outs from my 290x Lighting LE that it came with to do it


Not saying its your first, but yeah its not safe to use 1.3v on classified controller. I think 1.033v in classified controller will give you 1.3v Multimeter reading. At least for me it does on the 980. Just double check it with a multimeter to be on the safe side. Last thing you want is your card dying on you. Also 96c on a non reference card is really high. I would aim for 86c full load running Heaven.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> I think the classy is voltage unlocked. Is that what you meant to say?


Yeah lol, my only GPU that is voltage locked still is my R9 280 and thats locked at 1.25v


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> It will act very weird I some how flashed a 980 KPE BIOS on to a 770, that was a terrible experience with fixing the card.


Haha yea I bet. I have a 770 SC, and unfortunately there isnt the option of dual bios on there, so... yea

But the reason i was asking was because the 980 classy and 980 kingpin are of the same class


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Ok, but just outta curiousity will it kill the card or brick the bios if I do? If I use the unlocked version of nvflash would it be possible to proceed with it is what im asking.


it would screw up that bios tab. Youll end up having to flash back to a bios made for the card after you get tired of dealing with the massive headache lol.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> it would screw up that bios tab. Youll end up having to flash back to a bios made for the card after you get tired of dealing with the massive headache lol.


Yea ill take your word for it...

Im on stock bios right now and im not really familiar with bios editing myself. I did notice on my cards though that stock LN2 allows for 148% but the card tends to use only about 135-138% max

If you have any bioses for the 980 classified please do share! I;ll check out the strix bios though. Does it have a specific name?


----------



## EinZerstorer

" its ok evga will cover it under warranty. "

?✌

Noobs.


----------



## sdmf74

Have you guys had any issues with your EK 780ti K|NGP|N block being restrictive? My flow isnt that great unless my pump is turned up and Im trying to pinpoint the cause. EK-FC780 GTX Classy - Nickel


----------



## AndreTM

Vince posted a bios and some tools for the 980Ti Classy


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

The 780 block is not restrictive. The 980 and up blocks would be more restrictive due to the jet plate use that EK implemented.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Vince posted a bios and some tools for the 980Ti Classy


http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=30310&postcount=1
nice . .


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> " its ok evga will cover it under warranty. "
> 
> ?✌
> 
> Noobs.


I made that statement yesterday. What's wrong with the statement? Most ppl won't think to occur they're scaredy cats lol. Those that do, it's really really hard to screw up your card via oc.

I'm positive everyone was a noob at some point in this journey.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> The 780 block is not restrictive. The 980 and up blocks would be more restrictive due to the jet plate use that EK implemented.


Is this thread exclusive to Kepler series classified? I have sli 980 underwater.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> I made that statement yesterday. What's wrong with the statement? Most ppl won't think to occur they're scaredy cats lol. Those that do, it's really really hard to screw up your card via oc.
> 
> I'm positive everyone was a noob at some point in this journey.


You really need to stop giving people bad advice. If everyone started RMA'ing their cards then they'll change their warranty, which they are entitled to do.

You also cannot put a 980 bios on these cards and expect it to work... You will brick the card.

Seriously, this is what has gone wrong with this forum. They allow things like this to be spread around and it just perpetuates misinformation.


----------



## whitedragon101

Hi there could anyone with a 980ti Classified and a ruler help for 30 seconds ?

(Trying to see if it will fit in my new case)
Please could you let me know the dimensions of the card (in mm) from the diagram here. Height C is crucial to know as when my case is delivered I can simply measure from the PCI card bracket mount to the side panel :
- A height without PCIx16 connector
- B Total height
- C Height the card protrudes past the screw in bracket



Thanks


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=30310&postcount=1
> nice . .


Here is that same bios with additional voltage sliders visible in MBT, should someone like to edit it ahead of time (values as close to original as possible). I'm curious how much better the classifieds are going to be compared to my MSI 6Gs

GTX980Ti_ClassyOC-Sliders.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> You really need to stop giving people bad advice. If everyone started RMA'ing their cards then they'll change their warranty, which they are entitled to do.
> 
> You also cannot put a 980 bios on these cards and expect it to work... You will brick the card.
> 
> Seriously, this is what has gone wrong with this forum. They allow things like this to be spread around and it just perpetuates misinformation.


Yea I gotcha, I didnt think about the possiblity of them changing their policy...I just considered it to be a form of protection I guess...Yea its a privelege not an entitlement.

I wasnt talking about putting a 980 bios on a 780Ti. I was talking about putting a 980 kingpin bios on a 980 classified. I was under the assumption that this was an all inclusive kingpin and classified thread, not just for the 780 Ti.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitedragon101*
> 
> Hi there could anyone with a 980ti Classified and a ruler help for 30 seconds ?
> 
> (Trying to see if it will fit in my new case)
> Please could you let me know the dimensions of the card (in mm) from the diagram here. Height C is crucial to know as when my case is delivered I can simply measure from the PCI card bracket mount to the side panel :
> - A height without PCIx16 connector
> - B Total height
> - C Height the card protrudes past the screw in bracket
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


What case do you have?


----------



## whitedragon101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> What case do you have?


Its for a new build but I will be getting this :

http://www.cooltek.de/en/jonsbo-powered-by-cooltek/w-series/131/w2

When it arrives next week I can use the A B C measurements of the card to check if the card height will fit.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitedragon101*
> 
> Its for a new build but I will be getting this :
> 
> http://www.cooltek.de/en/jonsbo-powered-by-cooltek/w-series/131/w2
> 
> When it arrives next week I can use the A B C measurements of the card to check if the card height will fit.


Based on the pics I don't think it'll fit. Based on the pic it appears as though the PCI column is almost flush with the side door. The card itself extends about an inch or 1.5 in from the PCI plate if the card dimensions is the same as the 980 classy. Not sure though so you may want to get a second opinion.


----------



## whitedragon101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Based on the pics I don't think it'll fit. Based on the pic it appears as though the PCI column is almost flush with the side door. The card itself extends about an inch or 1.5 in from the PCI plate if the card dimensions is the same as the 980 classy. Not sure though so you may want to get a second opinion.


There is a gap which you can see here but not sure if its big enough. Hence need the measurements :


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitedragon101*
> 
> There is a gap which you can see here but not sure if its big enough. Hence need the measurements :


Ah ok. That might actually be ok. One other thing you should take into consideration with these cards is the issue of the thumbscrews. On my 900d and even the 750d the width of the cards air cooler and poses a problem with putting the screws in. Just a thought

It might be different in your case and if you're watercooling it won't make a difference


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Ah ok. That might actually be ok. One other thing you should take into consideration with these cards is the issue of the thumbscrews. On my 900d and even the 750d the width of the cards air cooler and poses a problem with putting the screws in. Just a thought
> 
> It might be different in your case and if you're watercooling it won't make a difference


I've got this same issue with any card that is after market for the PCB in my Switch 810 makes it a pain to install.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> I've got this same issue with any card that is after market for the PCB in my Switch 810 makes it a pain to install.


Yea unless I'm mistaken even strix has an oversize cooler


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Yea unless I'm mistaken even strix has an oversize cooler


Nah Strix has an extended PCB and oversized cooler much like my GTX 580 does.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

My classy is finally in my hands.


----------



## whitedragon101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> My classy is finally in my hands.


If you could whip out a ruler and post the measurements in mm of the A B C dimensions in this pic I would really appreciate it. I can pay you in smiley emoticons


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Nah Strix has an extended PCB and oversized cooler much like my GTX 580 does.


Right. But it's still shorter than the classy right?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Right. But it's still shorter than the classy right?


the new strix might be just as tall or taller actually since it is based off the matrix 980 pcb which was just freakin massive.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the new strix might be just as tall or taller actually since it is based off the matrix 980 pcb which was just freakin massive.


Jeez. I'm actually worried now because I have enough trouble with the classies in my 900d. Larger cards won't fit in most cases right?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitedragon101*
> 
> If you could whip out a ruler and post the measurements in mm of the A B C dimensions in this pic I would really appreciate it. I can pay you in smiley emoticons


I'll do it as soon as I get home.


----------



## whitedragon101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I'll do it as soon as I get home.


Thank you. You are a gentleman and a scholar sir. Please have these smileys as downpayment


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Right. But it's still shorter than the classy right?


By a tiny amount


----------



## tyvar1

Saw that k|ngp|n have released two new Roms,

which of xoc6C and xoc7C is recommended on air cooling?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Seriously, this is what has gone wrong with this forum. They allow things like this to be spread around and it just perpetuates misinformation.


summer break and new cards where released in both camps.

need anymore be said?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> Saw that k|ngp|n have released two new Roms,
> 
> which of xoc6C and xoc7C is recommended on air cooling?


seeing the *XOC* would say no . .but that's me.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> I made that statement yesterday. What's wrong with the statement? Most ppl won't think to occur they're scaredy cats lol. Those that do, it's really really hard to screw up your card via oc.
> 
> I'm positive everyone was a noob at some point in this journey.


You can destroy a card with voltage in less than an hour.

Kp destroyed 980s at the game24 hour even ???


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Deleted


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> summer break and new cards where released in both camps.
> 
> need anymore be said?
> seeing the *XOC* would say no . .but that's me.


As a rule of thumb unless you have cooling solutions that aren't ambient I wouldn't flash Custom bioses but that's just me.

Wouldn't want to spread misinformation again lol


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Are you referring to ruining a card with voltage while running on stock cooling? But That's like trying to xoc your CPU with the stock Intel fan lol. Unless you're checking your temps Its dangerous. Even thenyou gotta be careful with the voltages because it'll ruin the Die. But I think the amount you need to actually ruin the card while temps are being maintained if above 1.3 or even 1.6.

Correct if I'm wrong. I'm speculating

I was a lil out of it when I made that statement. What voltage are you referring to in terms of destroying in less than an hour?


----------



## vulcan78

Where can I get 980 Ti Classified? It's sold it nearly everywhere (except the scalpers on amazon.com).


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> As a rule of thumb unless you have cooling solutions that aren't ambient I wouldn't flash Custom bioses but that's just me.
> 
> Wouldn't want to spread misinformation again lol


nah, you wouldn't be spreading FUD because i would go as far as saying - if the bios came from vince you'll likely want your card frozen like a popsicle.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Popsicle you say, yeah 24/7 that's what I am gonna do!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitedragon101*
> 
> Thank you. You are a gentleman and a scholar sir. Please have these smileys as downpayment


Ok. Measurements were taken.

A: 5"
B: 5.5"
C: 1.25"

Metric conversion is :

A: 12.7cm
B: 13.97cm
C: 3.175cm

Hope it helps.


----------



## whitedragon101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Ok. Measurements were taken.
> 
> A: 5"
> B: 5.5"
> C: 1.25"
> 
> Metric conversion is :
> 
> A: 12.7cm
> B: 13.97cm
> C: 3.175cm
> 
> Hope it helps.


Awesome. Thank you very much. Couldn't even get those measurements from EVGA customer support. At first glance it looks like it should fit if I can get a PCI power connector that turns the 90degrees in 20mm. Will do some measuring when my case arrives. Thanks again (rep added).

Here is the balance of your smileys


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitedragon101*
> 
> Awesome. Thank you very much. Couldn't even get those measurements from EVGA customer support. At first glance it looks like it should fit if I can get a PCI power connector that turns the 90degrees in 20mm.
> 
> Here is the balance of your smileys


.

EVGA customer service reps don't have rulers handy. lol

With this darn 900D, I can't screw the PCIe slot into the case.

80.0 ASIC, 1430mhz out of the box. 65C. Not too bad. Now, I just need another one.


----------



## JLMS2010

Does anybody have the stock LN2 bios for the 980 Classified 3988-KR?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Worth running LN2 bios on Air?


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> EVGA customer service reps don't have rulers handy. lol
> 
> With this darn 900D, I can't screw the PCIe slot into the case.
> 
> 80.0 ASIC, 1430mhz out of the box. 65C. Not too bad. Now, I just need another one.


Yea that's exactly what I was talking about. The 900d has some inherent problems that need to be addressed for the V2.0


----------



## sdmf74

Every corsair case I ever owned had issues


----------



## compy532

For anyone looking for the stock 980 classified bios's these are straight from an EVGA rep. Make sure to disable video driver via device manager before.

StockBioses.zip 2619k .zip file


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Worth running LN2 bios on Air?


On the 980 classy the ln2 has a power target of 148 vs 125. Perhaps it's the same for the Ti


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Where can I get 980 Ti Classified? It's sold it nearly everywhere (except the scalpers on amazon.com).


More will be in stock next week according to evgajacob.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> On the 980 classy the ln2 has a power target of 148 vs 125. Perhaps it's the same for the Ti


Power target value like this are in % of the maximum. Without knowing the maximum it means nothing.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Power target value like this are in % of the maximum. Without knowing the maximum it means nothing.


I was implying that it would likely be a higher power target than the standard.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> there is "1-2" and "on" side, default is 1-2 for disabled extra voltage.


cool, thanks.


----------



## whitedragon101

*Getting a Classified for silence ?*

I am planning to get a Classified because I think it should allow me to maintain the same temps as a standard SC ACX2 at a lower fan RPM and because of the larger heatsink and larger fans (standard ACX 2.0 = 80mm fan / Classified = 90mm fan). Assuming I set it to the same clock speed.

What do you think? Does this sound accurate ?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitedragon101*
> 
> *Getting a Classified for silence ?*
> 
> I am planning to get a Classified because I think it should allow me to maintain the same temps as a standard SC ACX2 at a lower fan RPM and because of the larger heatsink and larger fans (standard ACX 2.0 = 80mm fan / Classified = 90mm fan). Assuming I set it to the same clock speed.
> 
> What do you think? Does this sound accurate ?


Fans on the classy are easy on the ear. I have no complaints.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitedragon101*
> 
> *Getting a Classified for silence ?*
> 
> I am planning to get a Classified because I think it should allow me to maintain the same temps as a standard SC ACX2 at a lower fan RPM and because of the larger heatsink and larger fans (standard ACX 2.0 = 80mm fan / Classified = 90mm fan). Assuming I set it to the same clock speed.
> 
> What do you think? Does this sound accurate ?


standard ACX is also 90mm fans


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitedragon101*
> 
> *Getting a Classified for silence ?*
> 
> I am planning to get a Classified because I think it should allow me to maintain the same temps as a standard SC ACX2 at a lower fan RPM and because of the larger heatsink and larger fans (standard ACX 2.0 = 80mm fan / Classified = 90mm fan). Assuming I set it to the same clock speed.
> 
> What do you think? Does this sound accurate ?


No. If you're not planning on water or ln2 cooling do not get a classified. The stock cooler on that thing should be a dash ornament because it'll never allow you to get anywhere near the full potential of that card.

That 10mm diameter difference will not help when you want to add voltage. Plus this card doesn't fit in a lot of cases

Just my 2 cents though. If you do get it check the dimensions before ordering.


----------



## whitedragon101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> standard ACX is also 90mm fans


I asked evga support :

"Are the Classified fans a larger diameter than the standard ACX 2.0 edition and what are the fan diameters of these cards?"

They answered :

"The Classi fans are 90mm while the Ref ones are 80mm."

I might need to clarify with them. I asked about the standard ACX 2.0 but they do say Ref in their answer.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> No. If you're not planning on water or ln2 cooling do not get a classified. The stock cooler on that thing should be a dash ornament because it'll never allow you to get anywhere near the full potential of that card.
> 
> That 10mm diameter difference will not help when you want to add voltage. Plus this card doesn't fit in a lot of cases
> 
> Just my 2 cents though. If you do get it check the dimensions before ordering.


enthusiasts (read below ambient and then a LOT) cards.

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Worth running LN2 bios on Air?


yes.... full power.

SS


----------



## whitedragon101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> No. If you're not planning on water or ln2 cooling do not get a classified. The stock cooler on that thing should be a dash ornament because it'll never allow you to get anywhere near the full potential of that card.
> 
> That 10mm diameter difference will not help when you want to add voltage. Plus this card doesn't fit in a lot of cases
> 
> Just my 2 cents though. If you do get it check the dimensions before ordering.


The thing is I am happy with the 1491Mhz boost overclock the standard SC ACX2.0 version gets (on techpowerup review) . I am not worried about pushing the limits of can it get to 1550 or 1600Mhz.

However I am thinking that surely a card (the Classified) with a much larger heatsink and slightly larger fans could get there (1491 boost) at a lower fan speed at the same temp.

Measurements :
Good call there. I know it will be a close run thing. So I have been trying to get as accurate measurements as possible. LaBestiaHumana really helped out there and measured his card for me. I have even made a little replica so when my new case arrives next week I can actually slot it in to try it for size


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitedragon101*
> 
> The thing is I am happy with the 1491Mhz boost overclock the standard SC ACX2.0 version gets (on techpowerup review) . I am not worried about pushing the limits of can it get to 1550 or 1600Mhz.
> 
> However I am thinking that surely a card (the Classified) with a much larger heatsink and slightly larger fans could get there (1491 boost) at a lower fan speed at the same temp.
> 
> Measurements :
> Good call there. I know it will be a close run thing. So I have been trying to get as accurate measurements as possible. LaBestiaHumana really helped out there and measured his card for me. I have even made a little replica so when my new case arrives next week I can actually slot it in to try it for size


Yea that's good. I'm not sure over clocking works that way, least not for the classy. Your clocks show that you hit the silicon lottery. You won't necessarily get the same or better clocks with the classy. The larger air cooler is moot. That card will need a lot more than that to pay dividends. It also appears that these cards are still voltage locked? Can someone confirm this?? If so its kinda pointless. Plus EK hasn't yet made a block so there's that (unless you got an old 780ti block)


----------



## whitedragon101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Yea that's good. I'm not sure over clocking works that way, least not for the classy. Your clocks show that you hit the silicon lottery. You won't necessarily get the same or better clocks with the classy. The larger air cooler is moot. That card will need a lot more than that to pay dividends. It also appears that these cards are still voltage locked? Can someone confirm this?? If so its kinda pointless. Plus EK hasn't yet made a block so there's that (unless you got an old 780ti block)


The main reason its so tempting is because its such a small price difference. Just £20 more in the UK

For £20 I'd be happy to get the same performance as the SC ACX2 with the ability to turn down the fans.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitedragon101*
> 
> The main reason its so tempting is because its such a small price difference. Just £20 more in the UK
> 
> For £20 I'd be happy to get the same performance as the SC ACX2 with the ability to turn down the fans.


Will this one be in addition to the sc or a replacement of? If it's in addition that's gonna look unaesthetic to have two cards of different heights. If you're replacing it, I really wouldn't. You got a good oc there so I'd be happy with it.


----------



## whitedragon101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Will this one be in addition to the sc or a replacement of? If it's in addition that's gonna look unaesthetic to have two cards of different heights. If you're replacing it, I really wouldn't. You got a good oc there so I'd be happy with it.


Oh I see the confusion. No I don't have a card at all yet. I will only be buying either the ACX 2.0 SC or the Classified. The 1491 was from the techpowerup review I put in brackets :

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_980_Ti_SC_Plus/33.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitedragon101*
> 
> The thing is I am happy with the 1491Mhz boost overclock the standard SC ACX2.0 version gets (on techpowerup review) .


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitedragon101*
> 
> Oh I see the confusion. No I don't have a card at all yet. I will only be buying either the ACX 2.0 SC or the Classified. The 1491 was from the techpowerup review I put in brackets :
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_980_Ti_SC_Plus/33.html


Well then do you have a custom loop and are you planning on running under water in the near future? Yes -then get the classified or the sc. They'll both clock ridiculously high. I'm not sure this classy will be that much better though. We'll have to see when someone makes a block.

If you're not planning on WC'ing in the near future id go sc because if you change your mind on watercooling you can always get a block.

You can't go wrong with an sc although the classy does look nice


----------



## whitedragon101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Well then do you have a custom loop and are you planning on running under water in the near future? Yes -then get the classified or the sc. They'll both clock ridiculously high. I'm not sure this classy will be that much better though. We'll have to see when someone makes a block.
> 
> If you're not planning on WC'ing in the near future id go sc because if you change your mind on watercooling you can always get a block.
> 
> You can't go wrong with an sc although the classy does look nice


Thanks.

Definitely won't be water-cooling. The next step after purchasing this will be a 1080ti in 18months or so and selling this one.

My plan is to upgrade on each ti . Not sure which sell better SC or Classifieds.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitedragon101*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Definitely won't be water-cooling. The next step after purchasing this will be a 1080ti in 18months or so and selling this one.
> 
> My plan is to upgrade on each ti . Not sure which sell better SC or Classifieds.


Ok then get an sc. The air cooler on a classy is worthless once you start pushing the card and it behaves the same as the sc air cooler at that point. Id check the forum to see the real world difference in people's clocks. If they're consistently getting higher clocks on the classy you can go with it but I really think you'll be ok with the sc if you're only on air.


----------



## whitedragon101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Ok then get an sc. The air cooler on a classy is worthless once you start pushing the card and it behaves the same as the sc air cooler at that point. Id check the forum to see the real world difference in people's clocks. If they're consistently getting higher clocks on the classy you can go with it but I really think you'll be ok with the sc if you're only on air.


Jacob from EVGA posted this pic a while ago and shows a 980ti Classified staying at 72C at 75% fans with a 1527 overclock. Obviously the overclock is dependant on the silicone lottery but I was mainly interested at its temp vs fan speed when overclocked so high.

Tech power up review of ACX2 SC says 76C load and 77C overclock. Not sure of the fan speed though.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_980_Ti_SC_Plus/34.html


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitedragon101*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Definitely won't be water-cooling. The next step after purchasing this will be a 1080ti in 18months or so and selling this one.
> 
> My plan is to upgrade on each ti . Not sure which sell better SC or Classifieds.


You're still an impostor  Every time I see your name, I think it is WhiteDragon_ not you.

You would benefit the most from the SC. The classified is cool looking, but that is all that it will do for you, as all of the excess hardware and money spent will get you the EXACT same results as the SC. Why waste money on something you never plan to use how it was designed? The air cooler is only on there because they are required to put a cooler on the card.. adding another $200 to slap a LN2 pot on it is not feasible. The air cooler is intended to be pulled off asap and have better cooler methods attached, but EVGA will obviously advertise what ever makes EVGA money, and they don't care if you use the card the way it was designed. They just care about getting your money.


----------



## whitedragon101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> You're still an impostor  Every time I see your name, I think it is WhiteDragon_ not you.
> 
> You would benefit the most from the SC. The classified is cool looking, but that is all that it will do for you, as all of the excess hardware and money spent will get you the EXACT same results as the SC. Why waste money on something you never plan to use how it was designed? The air cooler is only on there because they are required to put a cooler on the card.. adding another $200 to slap a LN2 pot on it is not feasible. The air cooler is intended to be pulled off asap and have better cooler methods attached, but EVGA will obviously advertise what ever makes EVGA money, and they don't care if you use the card the way it was designed. They just care about getting your money.


So you don't think the larger cooler on the Classified has any benefit to reducing temps?

ps
I have been whitedragon101 since I was first on the net. I always choose that name. Was bound to run into someone with the same name eventually


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitedragon101*
> 
> So you don't think the larger cooler on the Classified has any benefit to reducing temps?
> 
> ps
> I have been whitedragon101 since I was first on the net. I always choose that name. Was bound to run into someone with the same name eventually


Almost no benefit whatsoever. You can use it as a nice desk ornament or put it under your pillow for the gpu fairy.

Go with the sc


----------



## whitedragon101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Almost no benefit whatsoever. You can use it as a nice desk ornament or put it under your pillow for the gpu fairy.
> 
> Go with the sc


I guess the £20 could buy me dinner to celebrate buying a new card


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitedragon101*
> 
> I guess the £20 could buy me dinner to celebrate buying a new card


Lol yea. Or a new game


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitedragon101*
> 
> *ps I have been whitedragon101 since I was first on the net. I always choose that name. Was bound to run into someone with the same name eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I am going to pay attention when referring to you two, now that I know there are two of you, :-D It caught me offguard on the EVGA forums when it wasn't the person I thought it was, lol.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

@strong island 1, please add me.


----------



## dilster97

Flicked both the dip switches nearest to the voltage read points on my 980 KPE to '1 -2' which should mean that the additional voltage should no longer be applied.

Yet the DMM ( and noise and heat signature of the fans) still reads out 1.35V as the load voltage.

I'm fairly certain that the switches closest to the PCi-E slot are for vdroop and disabling OCP so they are left in the 'ON' position.

weird.


----------



## Kimir

Ok stap.
switches near PCIe are voltages switches, OCP are near probe port.

(right click open in a new tab for full res pic)
Both switches position 1-2:

One switch position ON:

Both switches position ON:


If you don't get that, uninstall PrecisionX and click Auto on the Classi tool. Shutdown and power back on and check again.
Using Overboost option in PX is like using the classi tool (static voltage instead of offset using Overvoltage).


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Ok stap.
> switches near PCIe are voltages switches, OCP are near probe port.
> 
> (right click open in a new tab for full res pic)
> Both switches position 1-2:
> One switch position ON:
> Both switches position ON:
> If you don't get that, uninstall PrecisionX and click Auto on the Classi tool. Shutdown and power back on and check again.
> Using Overboost option in PX is like using the classi tool (static voltage instead of offset using Overvoltage).


This was all written somewhere wasn't it?

I feel silly.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> This was all written somewhere wasn't it?
> 
> I feel silly.


For the 980, na, it hasn't been written anywhere, not even on KPC forum.
But it's the same as the 780Ti KPE, and that we do know because it's here.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> For the 980, na, it hasn't been written anywhere, not even on KPC forum.
> But it's the same as the 780Ti KPE, and that we do know because it's here.


Well that was helpful. It never crossed my mind to check the other 780Ti KPE owners club.

thanks.


----------



## sdmf74

@ PF did I read correctly, earlier did you say that a 780ti block will fit on a 980 ti??? ( I have K|NGP|N)


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> @ PF did I read correctly, earlier did you say that a 780ti block will fit on a 980 ti??? ( I have K|NGP|N)


check it:
http://configurator.ekwb.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1748
EK rep confirmed visual compatibility.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> check it:
> http://configurator.ekwb.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1748
> EK rep confirmed visual compatibility.


NICE! I was kinda looking forward to buying a new block when the 980 ti K|NGP|N comes out however this could save me some money. Wow this upgrade could be pretty reasonable after I sell my K|NGP|N.


----------



## Kimir

Hold on right there, it's the classy, not the 980Ti KingPin we are talking about.
We have no news regarding the 980Ti KPE block compatibility, Ek_tiboor said the 980 KPE block will no fit the 980Ti KPE, I find it weird tho.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Hold on right there, it's the classy, not the 980Ti KingPin we are talking about.
> We have no news regarding the 980Ti KPE block compatibility, Ek_tiboor said the 980 KPE block will no fit the 980Ti KPE, I find it weird tho.


oh ok I thought you saw where I said have kingpin, thanx for clearing that up. Yeah I would assume the new kingpin would require a diff one too.

Man I wish my gpu block still looked this nice, what do you guys do after a year or so, I mean my block looks like it has a few little rust spots in it etc. is there a safe way to take the EK gpu block apart and clean it? Has anyone attempted it?


----------



## Kimir

I saw that you mentioned the KPE, but the earlier talk was about the classy.
I cleaned my blocks last week, it was rather clean expect from the stuff that came from the koolance black QDC I ditched. I use Mayhems coolant tho
And yes, it's perfectly fine to open it up to clean it.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I saw that you mentioned the KPE, but the earlier talk was about the classy.
> I cleaned my blocks last week, it was rather clean expect from the stuff that came from the koolance black QDC I ditched. I use Mayhems coolant tho
> And yes, it's perfectly fine to open it up to clean it.


How difficult is it to get the oring to stay in place when tightening the bolts? I would be afraid it would leak
Dont get me started on the Koolance black QDC's as far as im concerned they owe everyone that ever bought any an apolgy and a full refund. Till they do that I wont buy Koolance products lol

edit: Sorry I should have known better & researched, there's some great discusions and vids on gpu block cleaning. I wish I would have thought about it a week ago when I upgraded my pump


----------



## Kimir

I had one o-ring that wouldn't stay in place, it was one on the VRM area. I used some white, general use grease (some bio stuff I use for my bike) to hold it in place.
Yeah, I'm with you with the black QDC, I didn't even tried to ask for warranty knowing they ask for proof of purchase of koolance coolant... like if Mayhems wasn't better. I took some silver one, because I really like to be able to disconnect just my graphic cards or a rad, w/e really, if you check my panda rig, it's full of QDC, now all silver.


----------



## sdmf74

You notice did it make the loop flow more restricted?I would like to use some but my flow seems pretty restricted already


----------



## Kimir

Well I never tried without them... but I run my D5 vario at setting 3 instead of the full speed 5, since I haven't seen any difference in temperature.


----------



## bixtix

I've got a gtx 780 classified "non Ti" I'm interested in trying the skyn3t bios, but what's the difference between version 1 2 3 and 4?

Cheers


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well I never tried without them... but I run my D5 vario at setting 3 instead of the full speed 5, since I haven't seen any difference in temperature.


Yeah the difference between speed 3 and 5 is probally like 3500rpm vs 4800rpm so not much difference but going from 1-2000rpm to 5 might get you a couple degrees, pretty insignificant but still.
Here is my pwm curve, its set kinda high right now but I was benchin earlier


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Worth running LN2 bios on Air?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bixtix*
> 
> I've got a gtx 780 classified "non Ti" I'm interested in trying the skyn3t bios, but what's the difference between version 1 2 3 and 4?
> 
> Cheers


I run LN2 BIOS on air, the Skyn3t Rev 4 is best so far for me I got 1354 Core and 1958 Memory on air with it 24/7


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Hold on right there, it's the classy, not the 980Ti KingPin we are talking about.
> We have no news regarding the 980Ti KPE block compatibility, Ek_tiboor said the 980 KPE block will no fit the 980Ti KPE, I find it weird tho.


We do, it says, also kingpin edition, directly on the store page. https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel


----------



## swiftypoison

Just picked up a used GTX 980 Kingpin. Works well so far, but have some questions:

voltage out of the box is 1.1212.. is that correct? switch on OC position.
Coil whine..Not loud enough to bother me, but its there. Can I RMA because of this?
tshirt is XL. Im medium..

Other than that, its really slick.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Just picked up a used GTX 980 Kingpin. Works well so far, but have some questions:
> 
> voltage out of the box is 1.1212.. is that correct? switch on OC position.
> Coil whine..Not loud enough to bother me, but its there. Can I RMA because of this?
> tshirt is XL. Im medium..
> 
> Other than that, its really slick.


Yes with no dip switches its 1.212v out of the box


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> oh ok I thought you saw where I said have kingpin, thanx for clearing that up. Yeah I would assume the new kingpin would require a diff one too.
> 
> Man I wish my gpu block still looked this nice, what do you guys do after a year or so, I mean my block looks like it has a few little rust spots in it etc. is there a safe way to take the EK gpu block apart and clean it? Has anyone attempted it?


If you're planning on using a short block, I would really suggest gettting a backplate from them too...I have a classy block for the 980 and it doesnt run the entire length of the card (guess they got lazy) and the pcb was sagging a lot, The backplate fixed that problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Just picked up a used GTX 980 Kingpin. Works well so far, but have some questions:
> 
> voltage out of the box is 1.1212.. is that correct? switch on OC position.
> Coil whine..Not loud enough to bother me, but its there. Can I RMA because of this?
> tshirt is XL. Im medium..
> 
> Other than that, its really slick.


Please post your OCs when you get a chance.


----------



## Kimir

We already have a backplate with the KPE. No need to get the EK one (that block access to the dip switches too).


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> We already have a backplate with the KPE. No need to get the EK one (that block access to the dip switches too).


Oh right, i forgot about that...I just saw they also managed to make the 980 KPE a 'true' full cover block so it didnt need the extra backplate...


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> If you're planning on using a short block, I would really suggest gettting a backplate from them too...I have a classy block for the 980 and it doesnt run the entire length of the card (guess they got lazy) and the pcb was sagging a lot, The backplate fixed that problem.
> Please post your OCs when you get a chance.


I have 4 780 classy blocks and didn't run backplates for a long time, and they never had sag.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> We do, it says, also kingpin edition, directly on the store page. https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel


I think this is just an error on EK's part. They've just inserted the 980 Ti Classified in the middle of the paragraph. The original said "EK-FC780 GTX Classy is a high performance full-cover water block engineered specifically for EVGA design GTX 780 (Ti) (also K|ngp|n Edition) series graphics cards." because the 780 Classy block turned out to fit both the 780 Ti Classy and the 780 Ti Classy KPE


----------



## JLMS2010

EK confirmed that it does fit the 980 Ti Classified.

http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2362324


----------



## pipes

when sales out in europe? I live in italy


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I have 4 780 classy blocks and didn't run backplates for a long time, and they never had sag.


I was referring to the 980 classy. It has a ~ 2" section near the io shield that isn't covered. I got a really bad sag because of this. Combined with the fact that's it's very difficult to bolt oversized cards down in a 900d


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> I was referring to the 980 classy. It has a ~ 2" section near the io shield that isn't covered. I got a really bad sag because of this. Combined with the fact that's it's very difficult to bolt oversized cards down in a 900d


Obvious internal updates and the extension to the power cable end.. the 780 Classy Block and 980 Classy block are nearly identical. The 780 Classy block as the same amount of space between the I/O Shield and the block. My point still stands exactly as I stated previously. Comparing the section you are referring to, the block has identical spacing, meaning they would react the same unless the PCB was made weaker on the 980 Classy.

I also have all four of them in 650D, which is much smaller and compact. They aren't easy to bolt in, but they aren't all that difficult if you get a thin handle screw driver.





EDIT: I did not spot one minor change that would weigh on the PCB more, and that is the mounting point on the 780 Classy block, just next to the pci connector on the bottom left of both pictures. That one mounting point isn't being used on the 980 block, which would shift the center of gravity and make the weight pull down more on the middle of the card.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Obvious internal updates and the extension to the power cable end.. the 780 Classy Block and 980 Classy block are nearly identical. The 780 Classy block as the same amount of space between the I/O Shield and the block. My point still stands exactly as I stated previously. Comparing the section you are referring to, the block has identical spacing, meaning they would react the same unless the PCB was made weaker on the 980 Classy.
> 
> I also have all four of them in 650D, which is much smaller and compact. They aren't easy to bolt in, but they aren't all that difficult if you get a thin handle screw driver.
> 
> EDIT: I did not spot one minor change that would weigh on the PCB more, and that is the mounting point on the 780 Classy block, just next to the pci connector on the bottom left of both pictures. That one mounting point isn't being used on the 980 block, which would shift the center of gravity and make the weight pull down more on the middle of the card.


Yea they both have the same general block structure minus the power supply area. I hate when they do this. I kept the block on my saggy PCb lol for a few weeks before I bought the backplate out of nervousness.

Oh. Also, people have checked my delidding video and tried it themselves with good results. I've decided to start making videos on other topics to build my YouTube channel Does anyone have any suggestions? I'm planning on doing reviews, modding advice, and watercooling tutorials.

I suppose I could start by discussing how to properly mount a gpu block using my 980 classy as the guinea pig. I'm open to suggestions though.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

I'm sure this will get some of you super excited:-

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3815

Enjoy!!!


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I'm sure this will get some of you super excited:-
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3815
> 
> Enjoy!!!


It looks really pretty


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I'm sure this will get some of you super excited:-
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3815
> 
> Enjoy!!!


How much do they typically cost?


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> It looks really pretty


And probably OC's like a boss too???








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> How much do they typically cost?


This card has not been released yet dude, so the price is still unknown at this point.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> And probably OC's like a boss too???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card has not been released yet dude, so the price is still unknown at this point.


I know, I'm just trying to decide whether to get the Classified, the MSI Gaming 6G or the Kingping. The Classys are $699 so how much more do the kingpins usually cost? $50, $100?


----------



## Kimir

Beautiful that is.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I know, I'm just trying to decide whether to get the Classified, the MSI Gaming 6G or the Kingping. The Classys are $699 so how much more do the kingpins usually cost? $50, $100?


I doubt if you will get much change out of $800!!!


----------



## Kimir

Please be like the 980kpe, cheaper at the pre-order (was 750€ when I preorder it, 815€ the other day before it was pulled out of eu.evga website).
Doubt it since it's supposed to have a special launch this time.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> How much do they typically cost?[/quot
> Well if we're looking at precedent the 980 classy was 700 and the kpe was 800. Now the 980 Ti classy was 700 so it seems likely the 980 Ti kpe would be 800


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I'm sure this will get some of you super excited:-
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3815
> 
> Enjoy!!!


Looks bad ass, I want one.


----------



## swiftypoison

I really hope it releases before August 9...thats the last day I can return back to Amazon for refund!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> I really hope it releases before August 9...thats the last day I can return back to Amazon for refund!


I heard Jacob said on Twitter that it would be out at the end of this month???


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> I really hope it releases before August 9...thats the last day I can return back to Amazon for refund!


Return Aug 9 anyways. You won't be waiting long after that.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I heard Jacob said on Twitter that it would be out at the end of this month???


Kingpin himself said start checking this week for stock


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I'm sure this will get some of you super excited:-
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3815
> 
> Enjoy!!!


Sexy. Wonder what the pcb looks like under that heat spreader...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I know, I'm just trying to decide whether to get the Classified, the MSI Gaming 6G or the Kingping. The Classys are $699 so how much more do the kingpins usually cost? $50, $100?


What are you using it for? If just gaming, you won't see many (if any) benefits versus a Classified. Kingpin is for taking to the extreme with LN2 or dice, where a lot of the extra features will shine (memory heater, added power, tweaked vrms, doc bios, etc).

Not worth the extra cost if you don't plan on benching it, no matter how much more it's even sexier than the Classified.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> I'm sure this will get some of you super excited:-
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3815
> 
> Enjoy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy. Wonder what the pcb looks like under that heat spreader...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I know, I'm just trying to decide whether to get the Classified, the MSI Gaming 6G or the Kingping. The Classys are $699 so how much more do the kingpins usually cost? $50, $100?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you using it for? If just gaming, you won't see many (if any) benefits versus a Classified. Kingpin is for taking to the extreme with LN2 or dice, where a lot of the extra features will shine (memory heater, added power, tweaked vrms, doc bios, etc).
> 
> Not worth the extra cost if you don't plan on benching it, no matter how much more it's even sexier than the Classified.
Click to expand...

Tbh kingpin is an XOC card so I don't even know why evga spends so much effort making the cooler and passive plate look so nice when most ppl are gonna rip it off anyway. I mean it's meant for XOCers anybody else who gets it is doing so for novelty purposes. It's not even made for water but for dice and ln2.

I suppose the cooler is a nice desk ornament.


----------



## sdmf74

So what are 780 ti classified K|NGP|N's going for right now?


----------



## 8bitjunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> So what are 780 ti classified K|NGP|N's going for right now?


they seem to be right around $350
classy tis have dropped to around $300


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitjunkie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> So what are 780 ti classified K|NGP|N's going for right now?
> 
> 
> 
> they seem to be right around $350
> classy tis have dropped to around $300
Click to expand...

Where? And at this point why get a 780 ti?


----------



## 8bitjunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Where? And at this point why get a 780 ti?


those are used prices, I think he might be planning to sell his.

I get most of my prices from r/hardwareswap


----------



## barsh90

Does the classy overclock better than the G1?


----------



## vohiep84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Does the classy overclock better than the G1?


Pretty sure it's all based on the ASIC quality regardless of reference or non-reference cards.

Aftermarket cooling comes second.


----------



## Kimir

The 980Ti classy you mean? who knows, not many feedback on it yet.


----------



## looniam

*BOOM!*



now hoping 2 day shipping means playtime this week end


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> *BOOM!*
> 
> 
> 
> now hoping 2 day shipping means playtime this week end


It sucks they put a limit of 1 on it.


----------



## ALT F4

Anyone having issues with the classified controller on kepler cards? Seems I've lost the ability to apply settings to my card somehow


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vohiep84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Does the classy overclock better than the G1?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it's all based on the ASIC quality regardless of reference or non-reference cards.
> 
> Aftermarket cooling comes second.
Click to expand...

As long as it's over 70 on air or water youre good. If its over 80 thats amazing. I had a couple of unstable cards that were in the mid 60s. Im just speaking from personal experience though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitjunkie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Where? And at this point why get a 780 ti?
> 
> 
> 
> those are used prices, I think he might be planning to sell his.
> 
> I get most of my prices from r/hardwareswap
Click to expand...

Seems like a good place from what ive seen. Im trying to decide whether or not to pull the trigger on the stepup to the 980 Ti SC+ from my 980 classy. It;d cost me an extra $100 and Im just not sure right now because Ill have to spend another 150 on a waterblock and backplate.

Update:
I submitted my step up request. However I want the classified 980 ti so I wonder if I should just sell the reference Ti on Craigslist as a BNIB item...why can't I just pay evga the difference!!!?


----------



## Orc Warlord

dose anyone has a 980 ti classyfyed


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitjunkie*
> 
> they seem to be right around $350
> classy tis have dropped to around $300


Thanks, heres a rep+ for ya


----------



## hemon

Should I buy the classified over the SC ACX (980 ti) if I'm on air? What do you think? And why?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Should I buy the classified over the SC ACX (980 ti) if I'm on air? What do you think? And why?


if you're wanting to game while putting a little OC on the card to get some "free performance" probably not - get the SC

if you want to try the "hobby" of a little competitive benchmarking - having some options (unlocked voltage- classytool/evbot) and maybe invest in a better cooling solution then the extra $50 isn't bad.

but if you want to go balls to the wall OCing, trying to eek out every point/FPS you can out of the card whilst turning your office/room into a mad scientist's laboratory and spending a fair amount of cash in the process for pots, LN2, chiller or such - wait for the KPE!


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Should I buy the classified over the SC ACX (980 ti) if I'm on air? What do you think? And why?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Should I buy the classified over the SC ACX (980 ti) if I'm on air? What do you think? And why?
> 
> 
> 
> if you're wanting to game while putting a little OC on the card to get some "free performance" probably not - get the SC
> 
> if you want to try the "hobby" of a little competitive benchmarking - having some options (unlocked voltage- classytool/evbot) and maybe invest in a better cooling solution then the extra $50 isn't bad.
> 
> but if you want to go balls to the wall OCing, trying to eek out every point/FPS you can out of the card whilst turning your office/room into a mad scientist's laboratory and spending a fair amount of cash in the process for pots, LN2, chiller or such - wait for the KPE!
Click to expand...

Yea don't get classy if you have no intention of watercooling. Don't get the kpe if you're not going to be using exotic cooling. For instance I'm stepping up to the 980ti, but seriously considering selling it BNIB so I can put that $650 towards a 980 Ti classy specifically because I watercool.


----------



## marc0053

EVGA GTX 980 Kingpins going for $499 right now!
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-5988-KR


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> EVGA GTX 980 Kingpins going for $499 right now!
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-5988-KR


That's an insane price for those who want to bench the cards!

On the other hand, I can't find the 980 Ti Classified ANYWHERE!









Jacob, any update on availability of the 980 Ti Classy?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> That's an insane price for those who want to bench the cards!
> 
> On the other hand, I can't find the 980 Ti Classified ANYWHERE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob, any update on availability of the 980 Ti Classy?


More coming in all the time, though a bit limited. Newegg had some earlier this week. More next week.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> More coming in all the time, though a bit limited. Newegg had some earlier this week. More next week.


Is the 980 KPE price a mistake or WAT?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Is the 980 KPE price a mistake or WAT?


That's gonna pretty much kill my ability to "upgrade" ..... the 980 Classy is more costly.

SS


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Is the 980 KPE price a mistake or WAT?


Jacob mentioned here that it's part of the 16th anniversary
http://forums.evga.com/GeForce-GTX-980-Kingpin-49999-m2366770.aspx#2366785


----------



## Kimir

I see, good deal for the one that wanted it. Also can explain the disappearance from EU store, relocate to US stock.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Just got me one of these. Haven't used a BitsPower block b4, was just using a uniblock as well. It will bne interesting to c if I can squeeze a bit more from that beasty.



FF


----------



## looniam

out with the old 780ti and in with the new 980ti:

sorry about the flash







omg the dust is embarrassing

and to let ya'll know what a dummy i can be. was irritated i couldn't adjust the voltage . . .until i realized i had the older classy tool.









i was going to take off the heatsink and post pics of the pcb but seems its the same as the 78ti and somehow it fell in my case as soon as i unboxed it.


(w/probe it on already . .)

i love the backplate!



E:
ok, i'm still a bit bummed out; the classy controller for the 980TI doesn't have PMW slider


- thought that helped stablize OCs?

E:
780ti classy (skyn3t's V2 bios BE) vs 980ti classy (stock bios)
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5435087/fs/5243155

780ti boost 1179 | 980ti boost 1405


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> out with the old 780ti and in with the new 980ti:
> 
> sorry about the flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg the dust is embarrassing
> 
> and to let ya'll know what a dummy i can be. was irritated i couldn't adjust the voltage . . .until i realized i had the older classy tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was going to take off the heatsink and post pics of the pcb but seems its the same as the 78ti and somehow it fell in my case as soon as i unboxed it.
> 
> 
> (w/probe it on already . .)
> 
> i love the backplate!
> 
> 
> 
> E:
> ok, i'm still a bit bummed out; the classy controller for the 980TI doesn't have PMW slider
> 
> 
> - thought that helped stablize OCs?
> 
> E:
> 780ti classy (skyn3t's V2 bios BE) vs 980ti classy (stock bios)
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5435087/fs/5243155
> 
> 780ti boost 1179 | 980ti boost 1405


Can you do a fire strike extreme?


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> out with the old 780ti and in with the new 980ti:
> 
> sorry about the flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg the dust is embarrassing
> 
> and to let ya'll know what a dummy i can be. was irritated i couldn't adjust the voltage . . .until i realized i had the older classy tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was going to take off the heatsink and post pics of the pcb but seems its the same as the 78ti and somehow it fell in my case as soon as i unboxed it.
> 
> 
> (w/probe it on already . .)
> 
> i love the backplate!
> 
> 
> 
> E:
> ok, i'm still a bit bummed out; the classy controller for the 980TI doesn't have PMW slider
> 
> 
> - thought that helped stablize OCs?
> 
> E:
> 780ti classy (skyn3t's V2 bios BE) vs 980ti classy (stock bios)
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5435087/fs/5243155
> 
> 780ti boost 1179 | 980ti boost 1405


Where can I find a tutorial on how the Classy Tool is used. I'm having trouble with my 980 Ti Classy.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> Can you do a fire strike extreme?


i'll do one in a few after some coffee and a bios flash - hold that - gonna flip the switch to LN first. screwing around w/FS ultra i was already hitting the power target and throttling @ 107% according to AB when jacking up to +90ish on the core.
E:
nothing touched but raised PT to 141% (flipped bios switch) and 100% fans.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7803417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> Where can I find a tutorial on how the Classy Tool is used. I'm having trouble with my 980 Ti Classy.


if you grunge through this thread there is some discussion but the cliff notes:

NVDD - adjusts the gpu voltage. - pretty self explanatory

FBDD - adjusts the vram voltage. - goosing it to ~1.65 helped with OCing vram (slider there but cannot adjust!)

PEXDD - adjusts the pci voltage. - no idea how that helps(not power but data(?))

missing:

PWM Freq - adjusts the PWM signal (that reports and adjusts the voltage to the vrms.)

old w/780ti classy:


adjusting w/that has NO EFFECT. the PWM was my anticipated "go to adjustment" to get higher clocks stable when i hit the voltage scaling wall being on air.









after giving it a thought - the firmware for evbot did get updated for the 980ti classy - i hope someone somewhere updates the classy tool.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> -words-


On the EVBot when i plugged it into my 980 KPE there's an option to adjust the PWM frequency. I didn't touch it though.

The steps on it for the 980 KPE are:

800.1KHz - 857.3KHz - 923.2KHz - 1000.2KHz - 1091.1KHz - 1200.2KHz - 1333.5KHz. _Might_ be different for the 980Ti but i don't have that card unfortunately .


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> On the EVBot when i plugged it into my 980 KPE there's an option to adjust the PWM frequency. I didn't touch it though.
> 
> The steps on it for the 980 KPE are:
> 
> 800.1KHz - 857.3KHz - 923.2KHz - 1000.2KHz - 1091.1KHz - 1200.2KHz - 1333.5KHz. _Might_ be different for the 980Ti but i don't have that card unfortunately .


The 980 KPE PWM frequency is already set to max when using the EVBot. You can only go down, not up.


----------



## jk80520

Can someone upload the stock 980 Ti Classified BIOS? I accidentally deleted my backup. I will be forever grateful.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> The 980 KPE PWM frequency is already set to max when using the EVBot. You can only go down, not up.


Really? My default is shows 1000KHz. Weird.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

JICYMI - New NV driver released today:-

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-353-51-driver-download.html


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Really? My default is shows 1000KHz. Weird.


lol, I always push Up, to go up... and when I did, it when down, so I thought it was topped out. I stand corrected, there is other options, lol.


----------



## ozyo

can't find ti classified in stock any help ?


----------



## Lays

Anyone know what types of voltage I can do on a full cover block with a 980 classified and a 1080mm rad without causing degradation during benchmarks?

I know around 1.325 is OK on water for 24/7 from what I've seen and heard, but was wondering what I can push it to for benching loads.


----------



## Kimir

Depend on the temp.


----------



## jk80520

Can someone please post the 980 Ti Classified stock bios or point me in their direction?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> Can someone please post the 980 Ti Classified stock bios or point me in their direction?


980TIclassystock.rom - what it is.

980TIclassyLN2.rom - bios when you flip the bios switch

GTX980TI_Classy OC.rom - kingpins OC bios i think the space in the name gave me a problem flashing so i renamed it X.rom when i did. pretty much the same as the LN2 bios but higher 100% fan rpms (3.4K as opposed to 3K)

all zipped up for ya.

980TIclassysBIOS.zip 456k .zip file


btw - saved mine w/GPU-Z - if there is a problem i can use nvflash w/stock but i have already overwrote the LN2 bios on my card.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Depend on the temp.


Load temps will be 25-32 if what people told me is correct.

I could probably get them a bit lower though


----------



## Kimir

I've push as much as 1.45v on the 780Ti (on water, max temp 50°c) and 1.42v on my 980 (on air, max temp 73°c)








I have KPE cards, but classy are as robust for air/water user, you should be fine with your watercooling capability.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I've push as much as 1.45v on the 780Ti (on water, max temp 50°c) and 1.42v on my 980 (on air, max temp 73°c)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have KPE cards, but classy are as robust for air/water user, you should be fine with your watercooling capability.


Think 1.5v if I can keep load temp below 30?


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 980TIclassystock.rom - what it is.
> 
> 980TIclassyLN2.rom - bios when you flip the bios switch
> 
> GTX980TI_Classy OC.rom - kingpins OC bios i think the space in the name gave me a problem flashing so i renamed it X.rom when i did. pretty much the same as the LN2 bios but higher 100% fan rpms (3.4K as opposed to 3K)
> 
> all zipped up for ya.
> 
> 980TIclassysBIOS.zip 456k .zip file
> 
> 
> btw - saved mine w/GPU-Z - if there is a problem i can use nvflash w/stock but i have already overwrote the LN2 bios on my card.


Thank you so much! I saved mine but then promptly deleted the folder.


----------



## BlueSaber80

So im at PDX 26 Lan in Portland and I spoke with Joey from EVGA direclty about the "binning" process and this is basically what he said.

Quote:


> *" Like Kingpin has stated, Maxwell limits out via temperature or voltage. Because the reference PCBS's are hard locked voltage wise and at 84c temprature, we do "sort" the GPU cores for the superclocked versions of the GPU's and then the very best overclockable GPU's are "binned" to be the Classifieds and the Kingpins. Even though they may have lower ASIC scores, we sort them NOT by ASIC scores but what we are able to stabile overclock them too and then put them in the appropriate models. So essentially, unless you do water cooling or LN2, high or low ASIC scored card, your very rarely going to go past around 1550 mhz core speed, even the higher "binned" Classified cards cards. In the end, its a silicon lottery, ASIC score or not. :*"


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueSaber80*
> 
> So im at PDX 26 Lan in Portland and I spoke with Joey from EVGA direclty about the "binning" process in regards to Classifieds and Kingpins and this is basically what he said


Thank you for sharing this
I've always discarded most use of the word binning as pure marketing. I'd like to think it's not, this helps a bit


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueSaber80*
> 
> So im at PDX 26 Lan in Portland and I spoke with Joey from EVGA direclty about the "binning" process and this is basically what he said.


Yep, my classy 980ti caps out at 1554nhz on air, no matter what I do.

I'm really hoping a water block lets me add another 100mhz, anything less might not even be worth it.


----------



## Orc Warlord

I have the 980ti

If I want to explore watercooling, which block fits it? also what size rad will I need? I have 66.3% asic so I want to see how much I can push the card on water.


----------



## Z0eff

From the sounds of it, the fully enabled GM200 (Titan X) can be overclocked to the same ~1550Mhz as a partially disabled GM200 on a custom board (980Ti Classified/KPE).

Doesn't that mean the Titan X is just going to be better overall, with perhaps a few exceptions where rare custom 980Ti boards with a high ASIC that can get more than 1550Mhz?

EDIT: I'm talking about gaming clocks, not XOC.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yep, my classy 980ti caps out at 1554nhz on air, no matter what I do.
> 
> I'm really hoping a water block lets me add another 100mhz, anything less might not even be worth it.


sounds like you are going to be let down.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> From the sounds of it, the fully enabled GM200 (Titan X) can be overclocked to the same ~1550Mhz as a partially disabled GM200 on a custom board (980Ti Classified/KPE).
> 
> Doesn't that mean the Titan X is just going to be better overall, with perhaps a few exceptions where rare custom 980Ti boards with a high ASIC that can get more than 1550Mhz?
> 
> EDIT: I'm talking about gaming clocks, not XOC.


You must have missed the video from Vince posted with the 980ti at 1600+ on air...

https://www.facebook.com/vince.lucido/videos/685282874910490/


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> You must have missed the video from Vince posted with the 980ti at 1600+ on air...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/vince.lucido/videos/685282874910490/


Perhaps I'm not catching it right but the screen shows 1539 @ an impressive 1.16.


----------



## Quadrider10

are there any bios out yet for the 980 classified 3988?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yep, my classy 980ti caps out at 1554nhz on air, no matter what I do.
> 
> I'm really hoping a water block lets me add another 100mhz, anything less might not even be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> *sounds like you are going to be let down. *
Click to expand...

^ i'm gonna somewhat agree with that. however w/fans 100% i have noticed the first bench i do in FSU @40c is a bit more stable then even the second bench @~46ish; no artifacts or TDRs.

iirc the 980 KPE did get a bit better stability w/PWM freq. adjustment i am hoping that the classy tool gets updated to have that available.

or am i thinking total nonsense, someone please let me know.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Perhaps I'm not catching it right but the screen shows 1539 @ an impressive 1.16.


I should get my eyes checked.. lol.


----------



## Kimir

Yeah that's about the same with the 980KPE, the memory in the other hand is quite something!


----------



## looniam

@LaBestiaHumana ( OR ANYONE with 980ticlassy) do you have the classy tool?

mind posting a SS?

i have some flonkyness going on with some software not reading my classy right - such as aida extreme and wondering if thats why i am not seeing the same sliders as i did with my 780ti

TIA


----------



## Kimir

It's been discussed a page or so ago, yes it's normal no to have PWM on the classy with 980/980Ti.


----------



## looniam

i'm sorry i didn't see that.


----------



## delslow

So, I'm having trouble using the classy tool. Is there an online tutorial? I don't understand what "just slide the bars to the right" actually does. Also, I have a DMM, but I have no idea how/where to take readings on my 980 Ti Classy. I'm assuming I'm missing some attachment that hooks up to the port that is next to the PCIE power or the weird prongs next to the weirder LED bar.

Thanks for the help. I'm a total noob.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> So, I'm having trouble using the classy tool. Is there an online tutorial? I don't understand what "just slide the bars to the right" actually does. Also, I have a DMM, but I have no idea how/where to take readings on my 980 Ti Classy. I'm assuming I'm missing some attachment that hooks up to the port that is next to the PCIE power or the weird prongs next to the weirder LED bar.
> 
> Thanks for the help. I'm a total noob.


please don't just slide anything right now.

NVVD adjustments for gpu voltage

FBVDD adjusts vram voltage - not working

PEXDD adjusts pci-e voltage - seen a few people screw around with that but don't know why.

it will be at default (stock) when you start it:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







uncheck the Auto box to make adjustments:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







but i think you may want to wait until you get a probe it from EVGA to use for your DMM because that setting gave me :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







+0.0055 is hardly nothing but YMMV









ok?


----------



## looniam

on a side note:

so riddle me this folks; the other night i had no problems going ~1500 on the core and +410 on the vram benching FS Ultra.

now i can't even put +200 on the vram w/o a TDR.









what did i screw up? i partitioned my ssd and installed W10 . .same issue.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> on a side note:
> 
> so riddle me this folks; the other night i had no problems going ~1500 on the core and +410 on the vram benching FS Ultra.
> 
> now i can't even put +200 on the vram w/o a TDR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what did i screw up? i partitioned my ssd and installed W10 . .same issue.


What kind of cooling are you using? Are ambient temperatures warmer than last time?


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> please don't just slide anything right now.
> 
> NVVD adjustments for gpu voltage
> 
> uncheck the Auto box to make adjustments:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i think you may want to wait until you get a probe it from EVGA to use for your DMM because that setting gave me :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +0.0055 is hardly nothing but YMMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok?


Cool, just tried to order a probe thingy from EVGA, their site is borked. Gonna call them and maybe pick one up locally as I work in Brea, CA.

So is a 75.2 ASIC getting 1405 boost out of the box good? I get mild coil whine, but can't hear it when case is closed. Is THAT bad? Like I said, I'm new to the whole OCing a nice GPU thing. I don't wanna F it up. =P


----------



## EinZerstorer

980 TI Kingpin will launch this week guys, just a heads up.


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> 980 TI Kingpin will launch this week guys, just a heads up.


date ?


----------



## Kimir

None given, words from Vince over KPC:
Quote:


> Watch closely this week guys if you want one of the first ones, there is a small first batch then larger soon after.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> What kind of cooling are you using? Are ambient temperatures warmer than last time?


on air and yes the temps were a bit higher. rather hot and muggy here in NW ohio. i wonder if taking the heatsink off and see pads contact with vram should have passed QC. i'll see after work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> Cool, just tried to order a probe thingy from EVGA, their site is borked. Gonna call them and maybe pick one up locally as I work in Brea, CA.
> 
> So is a 75.2 ASIC getting 1405 boost out of the box good? I get mild coil whine, but can't hear it when case is closed. Is THAT bad? Like I said, I'm new to the whole OCing a nice GPU thing. I don't wanna F it up. =P


my asic is 73.5 and boosting the same. i would assume your voltages might be a tad lower than my 1.224ish under max load. _just be patient_; something i keep reminding myself.


----------



## hemon

I bet that I have the best 980 Ti classy ever: 63,4 ASIC !! -.-

Max stable OC: maybe 1481 with +50mV.

Could it be better? How can I receive a better OC?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> I bet that I have the best 980 Ti classy ever: 63,4 ASIC !! -.-
> 
> Max stable OC: maybe 1481 with +50mV.
> 
> Could it be better? How can I receive a better OC?


get the temperatures lower, that is how to increase the overclock the easiest. Everything is temperature restricted, you can add another +50mv and it wont do anything until your temperatures are in check.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> get the temperatures lower, that is how to increase the overclock the easiest. Everything is temperature restricted, you can add another +50mv and it wont do anything until your temperatures are in check.


Thanks for the reply.

I think that 1491 is stable.

How can I reach an higher voltage? 1200mV is the max.

Are the two bios the same? Or there is a difference? Which bios should I mod?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> @LaBestiaHumana ( OR ANYONE with 980ticlassy) do you have the classy tool?
> 
> mind posting a SS?
> 
> i have some flonkyness going on with some software not reading my classy right - such as aida extreme and wondering if thats why i am not seeing the same sliders as i did with my 780ti
> 
> TIA


Yeah, I'll post some later today. I dont use the tool, but I'll see if it works properly at least.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> my asic is 73.5 and boosting the same. i would assume your voltages might be a tad lower than my 1.224ish under max load. _just be patient_; something i keep reminding myself.


I think I'm maxed out at 1.8x something, until I add 25mV using the PX tool. Then I max out at 2.1250. Don't have exact numbers since I'm at work now, but I guess I have a good card under air. /shrug

I'm def not gonna get 1500/8000, but I've managed to be stable at 1500/75xx @68C running Heaven for like an hour. Like I said, I'm new to this. Where to go from here? I have a need... a need for speed!!!!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> I think I'm maxed out at 1.8x something, until I add 25mV using the PX tool. Then I max out at 2.1250.


I'm hoping that's a typo.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I'm hoping that's a typo.


Same. 2.1V is beyond suicide run, especially on air. Surprised such voltage didn't release the magic smoke after a few seconds...


----------



## SDhydro

Lets hope he meant 1.18 and 1.212v lol


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Holy crap they finally did it! You can finally buy KPE with whatever ASIC % you want! No more Silicon Lottery!!









http://www.evga.com/articles/00944/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-KINGPIN/


----------



## Kimir

rofl.


----------



## szeged

Guess which ones I'm getting.

Go on... Guess.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Guess which ones I'm getting.
> 
> Go on... Guess.


"El cheapo" just give me a card baseline pricing? Pre-binned, but only binned by ASIC, with a ~HUGE~ disclaimer about how ASIC isn't necessarily any indication of performance....


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Guess which ones I'm getting.
> 
> Go on... Guess.


The cheapest one, cause LN2.

Btw, Just gave a look at the price for €U.. my god! 930€ to 1150€. I can't even.


----------



## AndreTM

Real OC difference with an higher ASIC (card watercooled)?
My WC 980 KPE is around 68% and can passes Firestrike with the core clocked above 1650Mhz (1670 if I remember correctly), voltage ~1.4V


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Guess which ones I'm getting.
> 
> Go on... Guess.


72% because LN2. DESTROY THOSE LEADERBOARDS MAN


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Highest ASIC will be for those who want the highest OC on air. Lowest ASIC will be for LN2/ Watercooling


----------



## delslow

So looking around (just in case) for a waterblock for the 980Ti Classy... no dice. No one makes a 980 Ti Classy block, and no one has 780 Ti Classy blocks in stock. Any help?


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote from Vince himself
Quote:


> Honestly speaking, I think most end users don't even realize how maxwell gpus are voltage capped at ambient type cooling. I can tell by many of the comments at OC.net, elsewhere, and also here in these card XOC bios threads. Especially compared to kepler. KP 780ti scaled great on voltage with air/water temps. Basically, more voltage = more clocks no matter what temperature.
> With 980 and later gpus including titanX, the scaling on air/water has all but almost gone. I would say about 95% of all maxwell 980,titan-X, and 980ti gpus NO MATTER what vga brand pcb it is on, DO NOT SCALE with more voltage than 1.25v-1.275v at temps warmer than 25c or so. There is no magical bios that can effectively remove this.
> 
> This is exactly why almost every moderate-good asic titanX, 980, and yes 980ti clock around 1550mhz MAX AVERAGE at say 45-60C loading temps.
> If you put 0c and colder on the card, you will see MUCH different behavior than what you see on air (green garbage all over screen when raising volts over 1.23-1.25vv or so)
> Cards with very good ASIC value (75% and up) will tend to have the most "overclocking", but just like about every other maxwell gpu, they cannot overvolt past 1.23v-1.25v.
> So highest asic cards like 80% +are almost always going to be the ones that can 1600+ on air/water, and again they do it pretty much WITHOUT overvolting over 1.23v-1.25v. Maxwell gpus with lower asic value like 65% will not be so great at air/water because these low asic gpus need voltage to scale compared to match the overclock of the high asic gpus( USING SAME USABLE VOLTAGE 1.23-1.25v)
> 
> The bios's I posted basically allow you to set a higher voltage on air/water. Some gpus can scale more, some cant, some actually will NEED more voltage than was previously needed to run same frequency. All different


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Highest ASIC will be for those who want the highest OC on air. Lowest ASIC will be for LN2/ Watercooling


I'll go for the 'cheapest' one, unfortunately at the moment I have money just for one.. I hope that won't be too many problems to get a second videocard later


----------



## looniam

so i guess spending an extra $20 to $50 for "just a classy" ain't so bad . . .


----------



## Menthol

At least you know there binned, now your going to pay for that binning, which should be expected
There just isn't going to be enough to go around is there
And yes the price of the regular claay is a good deal


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> At least you know there binned, now your going to pay for that binning, which should be expected
> There just isn't going to be enough to go around is there
> And yes the price of the regular claay is a good deal


They aren't even binned by anything that's genuinely useful though. ASIC is a measurement, a guideline.... It doesn't provide any guaranteed performance.


----------



## looniam

why didn't anyone tell me to leave 2 heatsinks screws in to make taking off the back/cooling plates easier?


btw should i see thermal tape/pads for the vram?


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> They aren't even binned by anything that's genuinely useful though. ASIC is a measurement, a guideline.... It doesn't provide any guaranteed performance.


On previous architectures yes... Maxwell is a different story. Read the quote I posted from Vince


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Highest ASIC will be for those who want the highest OC on air. Lowest ASIC will be for LN2/ Watercooling


How does a lower ASIC score benefit LN2 cooling more?


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> How does a lower ASIC score benefit LN2 cooling more?


Quote from Vince Lucido
Quote:


> Honestly speaking, I think most end users don't even realize how maxwell gpus are voltage capped at ambient type cooling. I can tell by many of the comments at OC.net, elsewhere, and also here in these card XOC bios threads. Especially compared to kepler. KP 780ti scaled great on voltage with air/water temps. Basically, more voltage = more clocks no matter what temperature.
> With 980 and later gpus including titanX, the scaling on air/water has all but almost gone. I would say about 95% of all maxwell 980,titan-X, and 980ti gpus NO MATTER what vga brand pcb it is on, DO NOT SCALE with more voltage than 1.25v-1.275v at temps warmer than 25c or so. There is no magical bios that can effectively remove this.
> 
> This is exactly why almost every moderate-good asic titanX, 980, and yes 980ti clock around 1550mhz MAX AVERAGE at say 45-60C loading temps.
> If you put 0c and colder on the card, you will see MUCH different behavior than what you see on air (green garbage all over screen when raising volts over 1.23-1.25vv or so)
> Cards with very good ASIC value (75% and up) will tend to have the most "overclocking", but just like about every other maxwell gpu, they cannot overvolt past 1.23v-1.25v.
> So highest asic cards like 80% +are almost always going to be the ones that can 1600+ on air/water, and again they do it pretty much WITHOUT overvolting over 1.23v-1.25v. Maxwell gpus with lower asic value like 65% will not be so great at air/water because these low asic gpus need voltage to scale compared to match the overclock of the high asic gpus( USING SAME USABLE VOLTAGE 1.23-1.25v)
> 
> The bios's I posted basically allow you to set a higher voltage on air/water. Some gpus can scale more, some cant, some actually will NEED more voltage than was previously needed to run same frequency. All different


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> How does a lower ASIC score benefit LN2 cooling more?


They scale better with voltage from what I've seen.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> They aren't even binned by anything that's genuinely useful though. ASIC is a measurement, a guideline.... It doesn't provide any guaranteed performance.


Anyone who pays more for a specific AISC is buying into the marketing. You are gullible and/or have money to burn.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Anyone who pays more for a specific AISC is buying into the marketing. You are gullible and/or have money to burn.


Its not marketing nonsense. I have seen so many people dissapointed on forums with non reference 980s and 980 Ti's its insane. Its infuriating when you think you're going to get a better OC with a non reference card but it doesnt end up doing any better due to it being held back by ASIC quality. Unfortunately due to Maxwells super efficient nature ASIC quality is whats most important. No matter how great the card is, the pcb, voltage, custom bios etc if the ASIC is poor then you will not have a great overclocking experience. See the quote I posted as well which goes more in depth. http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/17170#post_24196490


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> @LaBestiaHumana ( OR ANYONE with 980ticlassy) do you have the classy tool?
> 
> mind posting a SS?
> 
> i have some flonkyness going on with some software not reading my classy right - such as aida extreme and wondering if thats why i am not seeing the same sliders as i did with my 780ti
> 
> TIA


Here it is:


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i highly appreciate you doing that. in the meantime it was kindly pointed out the me that the 980 classy's also didn't have what the 780ti did.

but a big *+REP* for that.









BTW here is a buttload of horrible camera pics of the pcb for anyone:
http://wikisend.com/download/415522/980tipics.zip

now to find out why i can only boot into safe mode.


----------



## BigFume

Jeez, That's roughly $1350 CDN, is it worth it?


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFume*
> 
> Jeez, That's roughly $1350 CDN, is it worth it?


Depends who you ask.


----------



## BigFume

I don't know, you guys!







I wonder, if you get the top tier KPE and can manage 1600+ OC on water, I'm curious how long a card like the will last.


----------



## AndreTM

I saw that every ASIC number has a '+' on the right (72%+, ... , 80%+). So, does this mean that we'll have a chance to get one with a higher ASIC than the guaranteed number?


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm not sure I really agree with the ASIC splitting. Choice could be greatly hampered by stock levels.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm not sure I really agree with the ASIC splitting. Choice could be greatly hampered by stock levels.


On many levels, Im sure they figured there would be some customers unhappy with this marketing ploy, if so they were right. Been waiting for this K|NGP|N for a while not once even considering getting/wanting a classy but now its 2 days away
and im $200+ short of the lowest ASIC% card







serious bummer. Oh well I guess a classy it is.
On a positive note some LN2 overclocker might be happy to get my 61.2% ASIC 780ti K|NGP|N, with that being said its done quite well on water for me (might be the last K||NGP|N I ever own).

Oh yeah and have fun with..... "Im sorry sir I realize you payed and extra $200 for an 80%+ ASIC card but due to our stock levels its gonna be 3 or 8 weeks before we can ship it to you"


----------



## Silent Scone

It's a peculiar decision considering a lot of mainstream users, whom of which shouldn't _really_ be interested in such a product will be after the higher ASIC for (let's just say potentially) higher ambient achievable clocks, and they're paying a premium for the privilege for what is essentially a manufacturing circumstance. Clock binning is at least a reasonable fail safe, and the lesser informed are guaranteed (albeit uninformatively) a certain clock speed.

Sucking teeth, I don't know, EVGA. You're cutting a thin line. You've got a hugely impressive card already - I think this is just creating an extra layer of decision making for the buyer, for something which hasn't really been proven by any professional methodology to be of benefit, least of all to everyone.


----------



## sdmf74

Its Vince's card and it looks like EVGA is giving him the authority to all the make major decisions with it (even marketing?). I understand what they are doing essentially giving the LN2 overclockers a huge savings benefit, after all the card was designed for LN2. One might think its a good idea but from a marketing standpoint not so much, I mean after all arent the LN2 overclockers typically the ones with the fatter pocketbook?
This obviously doesnt appeal to me cause I am poor and watercool only but I am guessing there are alot more of us in the same predicament. Also I always liked playing the silicon lottery, maybe its a gamblers mentality but I suppose I still can, just not with K|NGP|NS.

The other way to look at it would be who cares if we lose sales we cant keep up with demand anyway.

EDIT: Just thought about this, remember how many of these guys bought 7 or 8+ of the 780 ti k|ngp|ns trying to get that perfect overclocking chip? Will that still be a necessity?


----------



## ozyo

guys pls no 1 bay 72%+ asic because I need 1 according to gpuz its not good for oc
go for 80%+


----------



## chartiet

From Vince's quote;
Quote:


> Cards with very good ASIC value (75% and up) will tend to have the most "overclocking", but just like about every other maxwell gpu, they cannot overvolt past 1.23v-1.25v.
> So highest asic cards like 80% +are almost always going to be the ones that can 1600+ on air/water, and again they do it pretty much WITHOUT overvolting over 1.23v-1.25v.


I dont get what he is saying. Good ASIC cards cant overvolt over 1.25v? We are seeing cards pushing past that voltage albeit not helping oc. Is he saying no Maxwell card can overvolt past 1.25v, even if the probe it shows 1.6v+ when LN2'ing? Confused.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> From Vince's quote;
> I dont get what he is saying. Good ASIC cards cant overvolt over 1.25v? We are seeing cards pushing past that voltage albeit not helping oc. Is he saying no Maxwell card can overvolt past 1.25v, even if the probe it shows 1.6v+ when LN2'ing? Confused.


No, he is saying past 1.25v there is no core advantage or scaling regardless of ASIC quality. This is just how Maxwell responds to such measures on ambient. Unlike Kepler which responded very well to low ambient temps and voltage scaling was decent across the board.


----------



## chartiet

Ok. So regardless of how I read his words, unless you are on LN2 (regardless of ASIC), the cards will not oc better no matter what voltage past 1.25v. That's what I understood before reading. Must still be early.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Ok. So regardless of how I read his words, unless you are on LN2 (regardless of ASIC), the cards will not oc better no matter what voltage past 1.25v. That's what I understood before reading. Must still be early.


In so many words yes. This was apparent since GM204 for me. Maxwell doesn't respond to either low ambient temperatures or voltage hardly at all. The margins are much thinner than when looking to purchase high end Kepler AIBP cards, where the voltage and cleaner power excelled the 780Ti Classified / KPE where reference cards could never reach on ambient. There is obviously still an advantage to be had when using these cards on Maxwell, it's just not as extravagant without freezing them.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Ok. So regardless of how I read his words, unless you are on LN2 (regardless of ASIC), the cards will not oc better no matter what voltage past 1.25v.


Pretty much. That's not to say you won't see *any* improvement over ~1.25v, but the diminishing returns relative to increased heat buildup are a bit of a ticking timebomb.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> In so many words yes. This was apparent since GM204 for me. Maxwell doesn't respond to either low ambient temperatures or voltage hardly at all. The margins are much thinner than when looking to purchase high end Kepler AIBP cards, where the voltage and cleaner power excelled the 780Ti Classified / KPE where reference cards could never reach on ambient. There is obviously still an advantage to be had when using these cards on Maxwell, it's just not as extravagant without freezing them.


What does AIBP stand for?


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> What does AIBP stand for?


*A*dd *I*n *B*oard *P*artners.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> In so many words yes. This was apparent since GM204 for me. Maxwell doesn't respond to either low ambient temperatures or voltage hardly at all. The margins are much thinner than when looking to purchase high end Kepler AIBP cards, where the voltage and cleaner power excelled the 780Ti Classified / KPE where reference cards could never reach on ambient. There is obviously still an advantage to be had when using these cards on Maxwell, it's just not as extravagant *without freezing them*.


well, I'll probably find out. will pick up one 980TiKPE and an Asus 980Ti Strix. last round, the Strix was a better card IMO. (that is once Shammy released the softmod pack). At least with the KPE, I can dust off my EVBOT.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> *A*dd *I*n *B*oard *P*artners.


Ty!


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Anyone who pays more for a specific AISC is buying into the marketing. You are gullible and/or have money to burn.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not marketing nonsense. I have seen so many people dissapointed on forums with non reference 980s and 980 Ti's its insane. Its infuriating when you think you're going to get a better OC with a non reference card but it doesnt end up doing any better due to it being held back by ASIC quality. Unfortunately due to Maxwells super efficient nature ASIC quality is whats most important. No matter how great the card is, the pcb, voltage, custom bios etc if the ASIC is poor then you will not have a great overclocking experience. See the quote I posted as well which goes more in depth. http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/17170#post_24196490
Click to expand...

But you're paying a few hundred for a few MHz that isn't even guaranteed...that's maybe a frame or two at 4k. And what if you get two and one doesn't clock as well? You're limited by the slowest card.

I've been operating by the same assumption that Vince confirmed for a few months now. When you have something that's power efficient it's not gonna be as powerful when you push the juice into it. its still a very powerful card but it won't accept a voltage leak like earlier arcs.

But to say that this is a reason to get a binned ASIC? It's not worth it, esp when we're not in 4k domain yet. Look it we don't even have that great of 4k monitors yet. We don't have 144hz and personally I don't care for sub 144hz monitors. It's not the same. We'll be there in pascal but honestly this ASIC nonsense, I'm not proud of EVGA on this and this is coming from their biggest fan.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> But you're paying a few hundred for a few MHz that isn't even guaranteed...that's maybe a frame or two at 4k. And what if you get two and one doesn't clock as well? You're limited by the slowest card.
> 
> I've been operating by the same assumption that Vince confirmed for a few months now. It's not worth it, esp when we're not in 4k domain yet. Look it we don't even have that great of 4k monitors yet. We don't have 144hz and personally I don't care for sub 144hz monitors. It's not the same. We'll be there in pascal but honestly this ASIC nonsense, I'm not proud of EVGA on this and this is coming from their biggest fan.


I think personally you maybe became too entrenched in a product not aimed at primarily at gamers in the first place.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> But you're paying a few hundred for a few MHz that isn't even guaranteed...that's maybe a frame or two at 4k. And what if you get two and one doesn't clock as well? You're limited by the slowest card.


The funny thing is EVGA even says right on there you MAY get a better performer. They aren't guaranteeing anything other than you get a card that has a specific AISC number, but that doesn't mean you are going to get a better OC.

Wise people won't go for this. Looking forward to seeing the angry posts of people who spend such a premium and don't get what they were hoping for.


----------



## SDhydro

Whoever buys kingpin cards for gaming will always feel let down. Not everyone understands how to push cards. Thats why you always see the same names here toping the charts in benches.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Whoever buys kingpin cards for gaming will always feel let down. Not everyone understands how to push cards. Thats why you always see the same names here toping the charts in benches.


Yea and tbh I don't think a lot of ppl using ln2 will get much out of it because lower ASIC cards are killing it on ln2 and if the ASIC model holds true those higher ASIC cards are gonna suck under ln2


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Real OC difference with an higher ASIC (card watercooled)?
> My WC 980 KPE is around 68% and can passes Firestrike with the core clocked above 1650Mhz (1670 if I remember correctly), voltage ~1.4V


That's impressive. Mine won't do 100 less regardless of voltage.

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> From Vince's quote;
> I dont get what he is saying. Good ASIC cards cant overvolt over 1.25v? We are seeing cards pushing past that voltage albeit not helping oc. Is he saying no Maxwell card can overvolt past 1.25v, even if the probe it shows 1.6v+ when LN2'ing? Confused.


They can over volt BUT there's no real gain to be had in adding voltage UNTIL you go under 0c.

SS


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Highest ASIC will be for those who want the highest OC on air. Lowest ASIC will be for LN2/ Watercooling


did anyone prove that ?


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Highest ASIC will be for those who want the highest OC on air. Lowest ASIC will be for LN2/ Watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> did anyone prove that ?
Click to expand...

It's been shown with previous arcs. My 70 ASIC 980 classy does 1620


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pinnacle Fit*
> 
> It's been shown with previous arcs. My 70 ASIC 980 classy does 1620


i tested two 750ti with 7*% and 8*% can not remember exact figures
7*% oc little bit higher


----------



## jk80520

Anyone have unlocked voltage BIOS for the 980 Ti Classified? Preferably something locked to 1.25v.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> Anyone have unlocked voltage BIOS for the 980 Ti Classified? Preferably something locked to 1.25v.


If you want voltage locked, you could try afterburner and set 1.25V and click the option constant voltage.
Or if you want both locked voltage and frequency you can use precision X and enable Kboost.
I think precision X allows up to 1.3V on the classified (I might be wrong though) but not sure how much volts afterburner allows.
All this can be done with your stock bios or you can use the posted bios on Kingpin Cooling's website:
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3801


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> If you want voltage locked, you could try afterburner and set 1.25V and click the option constant voltage.
> Or if you want both locked voltage and frequency you can use precision X and enable Kboost.
> I think precision X allows up to 1.3V on the classified (I might be wrong though) but not sure how much volts afterburner allows.
> All this can be done with your stock bios or you can use the posted bios on Kingpin Cooling's website:
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3801


If I Kboost, it never goes above 1.18 or so, even if I max it out.

This is under load, it will reach 1.241 at idle, but it drops to 1.19-1.201 as soon as it hits load, Kboosted or not. I control+shfit+middle mouse and turned off the Kboost limitation as well. I want to force a constant 1.23-1.25. Isn't that why this thing as 14+3?

Basically, my G1 980 Ti (returned for coil whine) could go to 1.235 stock without issue, but my Classified refuses to hit above 1.21 no matter what. I want the G1 BIOS or something similar for the Classified for the additional voltage headroom.


----------



## looniam

i'm going to leave these here about the 980ti voltage . . .


Spoiler: are you sure?!?!!


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> If I Kboost, it never goes above 1.18 or so, even if I max it out.
> 
> This is under load, it will reach 1.241 at idle, but it drops to 1.19-1.201 as soon as it hits load, Kboosted or not. I control+shfit+middle mouse and turned off the Kboost limitation as well. I want to force a constant 1.23-1.25. Isn't that why this thing as 14+3?
> 
> Basically, my G1 980 Ti (returned for coil whine) could go to 1.235 stock without issue, but my Classified refuses to hit above 1.21 no matter what. I want the G1 BIOS or something similar for the Classified for the additional voltage headroom.


Not sure why it wouldn't force your set voltage. I've ran a gtx 780 ti kingpin, 980 classified and when I set a voltage on the right hand side slider and enable kboost it keeps it there at a constant voltage value.
Maybe try different precision x versions such as 5.35 and the older ones like 5.26. Maybe try to set your power management at high performance in the NVidia control panel.
Also make sure to try one of the bios Kingpin posted in case the stock bios is power limited and forcing voltage to drop?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'm going to leave these here about the 980ti voltage . . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: are you sure?!?!!


Have you tried with some load (not GPU-z render)?


----------



## Luca T

Guys in your opinion does it make sense to sell two evga SC and buy two Classifield? (Kingpin are awesome but two kingpina for 90% gaming I think is a shame)

- gaming 4k -


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Guys in your opinion does it make sense to sell two evga SC and buy two Classifield? (Kingpin arte awesome but two kingpina for 90% gaming I think is a shame)
> 
> - gaming 4k -


I would say no.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Guys in your opinion does it make sense to sell two evga SC and buy two Classifield? (Kingpin are awesome but two kingpina for 90% gaming I think is a shame)
> 
> - gaming 4k -


Nope I'd stick with the SC's personally.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Have you tried with some load (not GPU-z render)?


i did use valley because firestrike's systeminfo is a PITA since i am impatient using a phone for a camera and uploading to you tube.

but please believe me when i say it's exactly the same for valley, FSU and metroLL's benchmark.


----------



## Kimir

Oh I do, just making sure.


----------



## looniam

since your english is better than mine:

Oh merci beaucoup.


----------



## admer

980 ti Classified factory tim, replaced with some PK-1.
No difference in temp.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I would say no.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Nope I'd stick with the SC's personally.


Thanks guys!









Would I have any improvement aiming the 1550 MHz instead of the 1450?


----------



## Kimir

De rien.








I had no problem understanding your English btw (let's keep at English, you know the TOS...).
My bad tho, only saw the first video on my tablet, now on the PC I see there is two more.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would I have any improvement aiming the 1550 MHz instead of the 1450?


You will possibly gain another 100-200 points in firestrike and will have a bigger e-dick on these forums. lol.


----------



## looniam

you're fine. i just meant some days i fall in the category of an american whose reading comprehension pales in comparison to a europian.

i blame it on age.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> You will possibly gain another 100-200 points in firestrike and will have a bigger e-dick on these forums. lol.


Or a chip that is 100mhz faster lol


----------



## Conspiracy

are the tools for the 980Ti classified the same as the 980? i want to assume yes but this is my first classified card so im new to the club haha


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> You will possibly gain another 100-200 points in firestrike and will have a bigger e-dick on these forums. lol.


1450-1550 is quite a bit more than 100-200 points lol, that's another like 1.5-3k GPU score on a 980 TI/Titan X and probably another 500-1000 overall score.

Not to mention a big improvement in games too, like 5-10 FPS.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> 1450-1550 is quite a bit more than 100-200 points lol, that's another like 1.5-3k GPU score on a 980 TI/Titan X and probably another 500-1000 overall score.
> 
> Not to mention a big improvement in games too, like 5-10 FPS.


5-10 at 4k are not so few, Aren't them?


----------



## KickAssCop

My MSI at 1450 scored 48xx in firestrike ultra. My classified at 1524 scored 5005.
There is no way in hell you are getting 5-10 fps at 4K with 100 MHz more. Maybe 1-3 fps.


----------



## carlhil2

IF I were buying a couple of these, it would be the 72% ASIC ones, no doubt...


----------



## AndreTM

Guys I'm still with the 980s, which is the average 24/7 OC for a 980Ti?


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> My MSI at 1450 scored 48xx in firestrike ultra. My classified at 1524 scored 5005.
> There is no way in hell you are getting 5-10 fps at 4K with 100 MHz more. Maybe 1-3 fps.


Why are you comparing overall score, look at the GPU score lol


----------



## BlueSaber80

Anyone here got problems with their Classified 980Ti's having coil whine? I got one sadly and I wanna see how rampant the problem is or isn't if I decide to even bother getting another or or just giving up and taking my refund until Pascal next year. Three bad 980Ti's has drained my wallet and patience


----------



## Conspiracy

so far only your post in the other thread mentioning coil whine. also first post ive seen mentioning that type of issue with a 980ti classy


----------



## BlueSaber80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> so far only your post in the other thread mentioning coil whine. also first post ive seen mentioning that type of issue with a 980ti classy


Guess I have sheet luck then, figures...


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Why are you comparing overall score, look at the GPU score lol


I have no clue where you are getting 500-1000 gpu score by overclocking by 100 MHz but here are my results.
1450/7500 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7687526?
1524/7400 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7804701?

Also notice one has cpu at 4.2 and other has cpu at 4.6. Feel free to prove me wrong.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueSaber80*
> 
> Anyone here got problems with their Classified 980Ti's having coil whine? I got one sadly and I wanna see how rampant the problem is or isn't if I decide to even bother getting another or or just giving up and taking my refund until Pascal next year. Three bad 980Ti's has drained my wallet and patience


I have coil whine issues. In the case, can't hear it. I have a 75.2 asic card that OC's okay. I'm on the fence on if I should RMA it. I hate the whine, but I'm afraid I'll get a lower asic card in return.

what to do?


----------



## BlueSaber80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> I have coil whine issues. In the case, can't hear it. I have a 75.2 asic card that OC's okay. I'm on the fence on if I should RMA it. I hate the whine, but I'm afraid I'll get a lower asic card in return.
> 
> what to do?


Does your get a lot worse during high FPS menus and cutscenes? I'm much more anal about coil noise then I am about some random scoring system. My 71% rated card wont' go above 1470 no matter what I do


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I have no clue where you are getting 500-1000 gpu score by overclocking by 100 MHz but here are my results.
> 1450/7500 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7687526?
> 1524/7400 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7804701?
> 
> Also notice one has cpu at 4.2 and other has cpu at 4.6. Feel free to prove me wrong.


aw you're testing in ultra, I thought you were talking about normal firestrike.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> aw you're testing in ultra, I thought you were talking about normal firestrike.


I also have normal. It is about 500 score difference and no way a 5 fps difference in games. More like 1-3 fps.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueSaber80*
> 
> Does your get a lot worse during high FPS menus and cutscenes? I'm much more anal about coil noise then I am about some random scoring system. My 71% rated card wont' go above 1470 no matter what I do


Yeah, it's pretty bad during menus/cutscenes/credits. It's not like "this cap/inductor/resister/whatever is gonna blow" loud, but it sounds like ice melting on a frying pan. /shrug With the fans going, I barely notice it, while the side door is closed, but when the case is open, it's pretty bad.


----------



## BlueSaber80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty bad during menus/cutscenes/credits. It's not like "this cap/inductor/resister/whatever is gonna blow" loud, but it sounds like ice melting on a frying pan. /shrug With the fans going, I barely notice it, while the side door is closed, but when the case is open, it's pretty bad.


Yeah same here, but my case has side openings. For $700, I expect/demand better so its going back to Newegg later today and i'll just putz along on my quiet STRIX 980 and just live with having to lowering my settings in Witcher 3, i've lost too much money after 3 faulty Ti cards


----------



## BigFume

How many have made there decision on purchasing the KPE Ti's? I want to get two, but I don't yet know what ASIC % to get. Such a tough decision, oh my..


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFume*
> 
> How many have made there decision on purchasing the KPE Ti's? I want to get two, but I don't yet know what ASIC % to get. Such a tough decision, oh my..


I'm *telling* myself that I'm not going to get a KPE and will stick with my 980ti classified, but if I'm near a computer or smartphone tomorrow at 10am PST, all bets are off...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Lowest or highest if its anything like the 780ti

Dont fight me too much for the top tier one please. I have 160l on liquid nitrogen that i wont be able to use up.

What are half of you even gonna do with a kpe if you get one though, on the real.


----------



## BigFume

I'm in the process of building a computer, in the market for a GPU. I want to get a KPE, I will only be using it for gaming and don't know what tier of ASIC % to get. I will be water cooling it too. I'm getting one for sure


----------



## szeged

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-487-146&FM=1&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=ice5s2apc8000kb500053

classifieds in stock


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFume*
> 
> I'm in the process of building a computer, in the market for a GPU. I want to get a KPE, but I will only be using it for gaming and don't know what tier of ASIC % to get. I will be water cooling it too. I'm getting one for sure


IMO get a classified instead, Vince himself already said the Classy will perform better than the KPE on water & air.

(Not to mention it's way cheaper)


----------



## BigFume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> IMO get a classified instead, Vince himself already said the Classy will perform better than the KPE on water & air.
> 
> (Not to mention it's way cheaper)


Yeah but I haven't even seen the Classy available in Canada since release.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Of you want dto blow money high asic is best for water


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BlueSaber80*
> 
> Does your get a lot worse during high FPS menus and cutscenes? I'm much more anal about coil noise then I am about some random scoring system. My 71% rated card wont' go above 1470 no matter what I do
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty bad during menus/cutscenes/credits. It's not like "this cap/inductor/resister/whatever is gonna blow" loud, but it sounds like ice melting on a frying pan. /shrug With the fans going, I barely notice it, while the side door is closed, but when the case is open, it's pretty bad.
Click to expand...

Oh yea then that amount is ok because you're running voltage through it you should expect some whine. If it sounds like a screaming banshee though that's another story. My 980 classifieds tick with a very high frequebcy when I introduce voltage. But my old ones screamed at me.


----------



## AEM74

Stupid question, but is there anyway to customize the LED on the Classy 980 ti (non-Kingpin), as in change the colors? Mods will be fine too.


----------



## delslow

I just don't get it. How does all this work? With PX, I couldn't get anything past +200 on the memory, so I tried afterburner on a whim. Now I'm rocking a solid 1500/8000 @ 66C (ASIC 75.2).

Also, what is up with voltage control? Nothing happens on my DMM until I over-volt at least 13mV. Then every additional mV does absolutely nothing. Then when I tried the "core burner" on Kumbustor, I had to over-volt at least 25mV to get the same boost clock as before I just don't get it, and the Classy Tool gives me fine control, but it's not an everyday usable kind of tool.

Heaven Extreme 1080: 105.7 FPS / 2663 @ 65C
Valley Extreme 1080: 105.7 FPS / 4421 @ 64C
Firestrike Extreme: 9894 graphics score
Firestrike Ultimate: 4975 graphics score

I'm new to this. Is there a way for me to tell if these are good?


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> I just don't get it. How does all this work? With PX, I couldn't get anything past +200 on the memory, so I tried afterburner on a whim. Now I'm rocking a solid 1500/8000 @ 66C (ASIC 75.2).
> 
> Also, what is up with voltage control? Nothing happens on my DMM until I over-volt at least 13mV. Then every additional mV does absolutely nothing. Then when I tried the "core burner" on Kumbustor, I had to over-volt at least 25mV to get the same boost clock as before I just don't get it, and the Classy Tool gives me fine control, but it's not an everyday usable kind of tool.
> 
> Heaven Extreme 1080: 105.7 FPS / 2663 @ 65C
> Valley Extreme 1080: 105.7 FPS / 4421 @ 64C
> Firestrike Extreme: 9894 graphics score
> Firestrike Ultimate: 4975 graphics score
> 
> I'm new to this. Is there a way for me to tell if these are good?


Those are solid results. What is your CPU overclock at?


----------



## hemon

Hi,

here is an unlocked bios for the EVGA 980 Ti Classified (LN2 Bios), that WerePug (thank you!!) made. You have now the slider for the voltage.

Can someone do a mod bios with voltage etc.? I tried with 1281mv but it boosts automatic to 1580Mhz. So I don't have idea how the mod works.

Cheers.

GM200LN2B-Slider.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## KickAssCop

What do you mean slider for voltage? In the bios editor or in AB / PX?


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> What do you mean slider for voltage? In the bios editor or in AB / PX?


In mean in the bios editor: http://www.overclock.net/t/1560073/mbt-1-36-and-gm200-bios-voltage-sliders-missing


----------



## DrexelDragon

What are the max safe voltages I should be running through my 980 Ti classified?


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> What are the max safe voltages I should be running through my 980 Ti classified?


On air, past 1.275v the scaling is pretty much gone, idk if its the same with water or not.


----------



## sdmf74

Do any of you guys think the potential for a better overclock/performance is very significant for the 980ti kingpin compared to the 980ti classified??? (on water).

Lets say if I was to buy the $849 low asic kingpin vs a classifed. Im not sure if many of the classys are high asics or if that even truly matters.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

if you want the best clocks on water you need high asic. I don't know why these people are saying otherwise
you are better off ith a classified


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> if you want the best clocks on water you need high asic. I don't know why these people are saying otherwise
> you are better off ith a classified


It's dependent on architecture, a high ASIC on water with Maxwell won't net you much in the way of anything over air cooling. Even with voltage.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I see, so this isnt one of the cards that are held back by cooling, interesting. I dont mess with gpus much if at all. I am hoping to learn the ins and outs with the 980ti since the 780tis sucked


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I see, so this isnt one of the cards that are held back by cooling, interesting. I dont mess with gpus much if at all. I am hoping to learn the ins and outs with the 980ti since the 780tis sucked


kepler did not suck Maxwell sucks.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> What are the max safe voltages I should be running through my 980 Ti classified?
> 
> 
> 
> On air, past 1.275v the scaling is pretty much gone, idk if its the same with water or not.
Click to expand...

Whoa. 1.275? Isn't that a little hot to be running on air?


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Those are solid results. What is your CPU overclock at?


+83. Annoyingly.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's dependent on architecture, a high ASIC on water with Maxwell won't net you much in the way of anything over air cooling. Even with voltage.


True.

Water stabilizes the temps but to get more they need cold and then volts.

SS


----------



## tatmMRKIV

no kingpin for me, no paypal option.
and 80% were gone by the time the front page loaded








i knew their servers were gonna be overloaded


----------



## sdmf74

Well those went fast, it said the lowest two tier asics were in stock... for like 1 second lol.

btw you can easily get a paypal debit card, avoids those issues


----------



## AndreTM

Same here! I tried to buy the 72% but nothing, so I tried the 74% one and nothing again








When others for Europe?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> if you want the best clocks on water you need high asic. I don't know why these people are saying otherwise
> you are better off ith a classified


I noticed that as well, I think they might be confused by the promo, personally I think the priced tiers are completely backwards and that would explain why some think you need a low asic quality for air/water

I mean shouldnt the LN2 ocers that are competing for world records etc. be the ones paying the premium for the best overclockers on sub-zero? No offense guys







it just makes more sense to me


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Well those went fast, it said the lowest two tier asics were in stock... for like 1 second lol.
> 
> btw you can easily get a paypal debit card, avoids those issues


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Same here! I tried to buy the 72% but nothing, so I tried the 74% one and nothing again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When others for Europe?


Just wait a couple of days... they should probably start popping up on Ebay sometime Friday.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Just wait a couple of days... they should probably start popping up on Ebay sometime Friday.


For prices even more ridiculous than the retail ones.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> For prices even more ridiculous than the retail ones.


I'll be honest. If my wife would'nt have KILLED me when she saw the credit card statement, I totally would've done everything I could to get one (or three).

#EasyMoneyBestMoney


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I noticed that as well, I think they might be confused by the promo, personally I think the priced tiers are completely backwards and that would explain why some think you need a low asic quality for air/water
> 
> I mean shouldnt the LN2 ocers that are competing for world records etc. be the ones paying the premium for the best overclockers on sub-zero? No offense guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it just makes more sense to me


I sorta agree, I talked with dancop on hwbot and he said the 74 and 77% asic cards were always the best on LN2
it looks like these prices wont affect ln2 users much. I am glad you guys have to pay. if you ask me you shouldnt be allowed to buy these cards at all... I mean youy take away good samples from people who need them for world records.. how many gpus out there could be number 1 if only they werent in the hands of some pleb. No offense though....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Well those went fast, it said the lowest two tier asics were in stock... for like 1 second lol.
> 
> btw you can easily get a paypal debit card, avoids those issues


damn I will have to look into that thanks i didnt even think about that

you will see these on evga marketplace in a few days for atleast 100$ more than retail. I mean thats what happened with titan X so I am assuming here but I think if the 80% sold out before the page loaded when I was doing what I was doing then I thnk that some people would be stupid enough to pay that.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I sorta agree, I talked with dancop on hwbot and he said the 74 and 77% asic cards were always the best on LN2
> it looks like these prices wont affect ln2 users much. I am glad you guys have to pay. if you ask me you shouldnt be allowed to buy these cards at all... I mean youy take away good samples from people who need them for world records.. how many gpus out there could be number 1 if only they werent in the hands of some pleb.


You can look at it like that but I feel that "us guys" that bench alot (on water) and game minimally and only like to put high end gear in our rigs for performance and aesthetics are far more deserving than someone buying cards so they can list
them on ebay 2 days later for a $300 premium







They are the ones if anybody that as you say shouldnt be allowed to buy them at all. And what about those that dont bother to register their cards or better yet continually RMA them for lame a** reasons.


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> here is an unlocked bios for the EVGA 980 Ti Classified (LN2 Bios), that WerePug (thank you!!) made. You have now the slider for the voltage.
> 
> Can someone do a mod bios with voltage etc.? I tried with 1281mv but it boosts automatic to 1580Mhz. So I don't have idea how the mod works.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> GM200LN2B-Slider.zip 152k .zip file


I would kill for a modded BIOS that locks voltage to 1.235 or 1.25 under load and defaults to 1.01 at idle. Someone be my savior, please!! Something like Sheyster's Max Air BIOS would be perfect.


----------



## BigFume

980 Ti Classified is now available on Newegg Canada.

Between the 980 Ti Classified and 980 KPE, what one performs better, the prices are $50 CDN difference.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFume*
> 
> 980 Ti Classified is now available on Newegg Canada.
> 
> Between the 980 Ti Classified and 980 KPE, what one performs better, the prices are $50 CDN difference.


980 Ti


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFume*
> 
> 980 Ti Classified is now available on Newegg Canada.
> 
> Between the 980 Ti Classified and 980 KPE, what one performs better, the prices are $50 CDN difference.


I would always opt for a ti over a non


----------



## strong island 1

Hey would you guys mind doing me a huge favor. The thread has gotten so long that I don't think I could go thru the whole thing to catch up on the owner's list. Can the people who want to be on the list re-port your gpuz validation. Hopefully we will get the new kpe owners in here.

Tonight I will update the OP with the new 980 ti classy and kpe, we have so much classy related tools and info in the OP I would love to keep it going.

I will also add a google doc so we can keep track of OC results and benchmarks and things like that.

It would be awesome if you guys all stuck around.

My job has been a nightmare lately and I'm sorry about not updating the OP and owners club for a long time.


----------



## strong island 1

We should do something cool like have our own classy bench off. Maybe for members or for classy card owners. Something fun to celebrate the new kpe. I can come up with a prize or see if ocn can.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Can the people who want to be on the list re-port your gpuz validation.


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=4zqay

^mine


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> You can look at it like that but I feel that "us guys" that bench alot (on water) and game minimally and only like to put high end gear in our rigs for performance and aesthetics are far more deserving than someone buying cards so they can list
> them on ebay 2 days later for a $300 premium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are the ones if anybody that as you say shouldnt be allowed to buy them at all. And what about those that dont bother to register their cards or better yet continually RMA them for lame a** reasons.


still you could do what you need to do on a classy, there shouldnt be any advantages for a KPE for you if you aren't freezing, pure and simple.
You can't tap out the potential in a classy without cold, generally.

I think they need a more specialized sector for their gpus.. like the classified should be 100 or 200 cheaper than the kpe but the kpe should have the top 10% performing chips and all that and be specifically for ln2.

Like why do you guys need 3 bios and mem heaters?

inversely the kpe doesn;t need color changing LEDS that should be on the classy...

really I wish there was a separate store for people that actually oc where companies send their best sample.... I mean really its not hard to see whats better than what. And EVGA is making a ton of money for putting a gpu into a pc and checking its ASIC value

just if it were harder to obtain prices might be slightly better I figure. hell even if it was more expensive id rather be guaranteed not to get a dud


----------



## szeged

A bench competition with separate categories would be pretty sweet. Something like

Best of 780 classifieds

Best of 780ti classifieds

Best of 780ti kingpins

Best of 980 classifieds

Best of 980 kingpins

Best of 980ti classifieds

Best of 980ti kingpins

In whatever choice of benchmarks.

Could be really fun.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

for benchmarks I think you should restrict it to stuff thats free.
like maybe catzilla 1080p


----------



## szeged

Yeah I also agree free would be best.


----------



## Lays

KPE review guys, check it out!!

http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/news/hardware/vgacards/36075-reviewed-evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-kingpin.html

72% asic sample doing 1550/2021 apparently, holy balls


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> A bench competition with separate categories would be pretty sweet. Something like
> 
> Best of 780 classifieds
> 
> Best of 780ti classifieds
> 
> Best of 780ti kingpins
> 
> Best of 980 classifieds
> 
> Best of 980 kingpins
> 
> Best of 980ti classifieds
> 
> Best of 980ti kingpins
> 
> In whatever choice of benchmarks.
> 
> Could be really fun.


I like it ---- Sub categories?

Air
Water
Extreme

SS


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I like it ---- Sub categories?
> 
> Air
> Water
> Extreme
> 
> SS


Definitely have sub categories so people on stock coolers aren't fighting chilled water etc.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> KPE review guys, check it out!!
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/news/hardware/vgacards/36075-reviewed-evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-kingpin.html
> 
> 72% asic sample doing 1550/2021 apparently, holy balls


those asic ratings arent gonna mean much outside of LN2

those break downs seem good, probably should do 4core 6core and 8core as well or theres gonna be some other advantages\


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> those asic ratings arent gonna mean much outside of LN2
> 
> those break downs seem good, probably should do 4core 6core and 8core as well or theres gonna be some other advantages\


Yes also lock the cpu to like 5ghz max so scores come down to gpu only, or if you want it to be an all out war with the best score no matter what just separate them into 4 6 8 core categories.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

5ghz or 4.5 depending on what series cpu to make it easier on people without great cpus or with x99

we should do it like 32m 4ghz or 5ghz effieciency challenge on hwbot for sure, though.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> 5ghz or 4.5 depending on what series cpu to make it easier on people without great cpus or with x99
> 
> we should do it like 32m 4ghz or 5ghz effieciency challenge on hwbot for sure, though.


Yeah that's what I was thinking. For a gpu bench competition I think we should reduce cpu interference as much as possible or go by gpu score only.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Yeah that's what I was thinking. For a gpu bench competition I think we should reduce cpu interference as much as possible or go by gpu score only.


For people on AIR/Water let's have a category that locks it to 4.0/4.0 and 4.5/4.5?

Then we can have a Unlimited AIR/Water, then full on LN2 class?

Broken down with 1x, 2x, 3x, 4x cards.

Or maybe we can have an efficiency challenge too. Strict clock on CPU & GPU, and see what kind of differences we have.

I mostly bench 3Dmark & Heaven.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> for benchmarks I think you should restrict it to stuff thats free.
> like maybe catzilla 1080p


Nuooo, not my HWBot scores that would get pushed down







. Eh, would make me slap the card back in again, that's for sure!


----------



## hemon

delete.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> I would kill for a modded BIOS that locks voltage to 1.235 or 1.25 under load and defaults to 1.01 at idle. Someone be my savior, please!! Something like Sheyster's Max Air BIOS would be perfect.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> here is an unlocked bios for the EVGA 980 Ti Classified (LN2 Bios), that WerePug (thank you!!) made. You have now the slider for the voltage.
> 
> Can someone do a mod bios with voltage etc.? I tried with 1281mv but it boosts automatic to 1580Mhz. So I don't have idea how the mod works.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> GM200LN2B-Slider.zip 152k .zip file


up!!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> For people on AIR/Water let's have a category that locks it to 4.0/4.0 and 4.5/4.5?
> 
> Then we can have a Unlimited AIR/Water, then full on LN2 class?
> 
> Broken down with 1x, 2x, 3x, 4x cards.
> 
> Or maybe we can have an efficiency challenge too. Strict clock on CPU & GPU, and see what kind of differences we have.
> 
> I mostly bench 3Dmark & Heaven.


3d mark is only free for the one test, and I don't think many people use heaven. also from what I remember heaven is buggy. catzilla or 3dmark are probably the best 2
catzilla is free and its not as hard to pass as heaven.

and limiting the gpu would defeat the purpose of this competition I'd think.
it might be interesting to have a faceoff based purely on tweaks but thats kinda hardcore for this site


----------



## szeged

I say no hard locking clocks for the gpu and relying on tweaks, most people on this site are casual users who aren't as experienced with that.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah there would need to be some pretty capable judges for that sorta thing too.

LOL even vince himself came in here and told you guys you were better off getting classified cards than his kingpins? y'all ridiculous. He made the damn thing and you won't listen to him.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I say no hard locking clocks for the gpu and relying on tweaks, most people on this site are casual users who aren't as experienced with that.


I'm saying to have different classes. We can have one specific class dedicated to pushing efficiency. Locking GPU clock/memory, and setting limits on CPU/Cache, and seeing who can get the best efficiency. Just a thought.

This is what I'm thinking so far.

Air/Water restricted ( CPU/Cache @ 4.5/4.5 max )

Air/Water unlimited ( all flies )

LN2 unlimited ( all flies LN2 )

Efficiency ( CPU/Cache @ 4.5/4.5 max, GPU @ 1.6Ghz max )

I think that would be enough run groups for people that love to tweak, but are limited by what they have, or want to tweak and not go for pure-epeen. Sorta like the 32M efficiency challenges on XS & Kingpin forums.

Anywho. All I know is, I'll be spending all my free time benching the crap out of X99 & 980Ti. I'm excited


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I just think we couldnt do a legit efficiency comp. To few know how and even fewer could spot a cheat


----------



## swiftypoison

Hey guys need help
I flased the latest XOC Bios with NVFlash. When I restarted, there is no output on the monitor. I'm on LN2 switch. HDMI. What did I do wrong?


----------



## looniam

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Can the people who want to be on the list re-port your gpuz validation.


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=n2fmz

upgraded from a 780TI classy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Hey guys need help
> I flased the latest XOC Bios with NVFlash. When I restarted, there is no output on the monitor. I'm on LN2 switch. HDMI. What did I do wrong?


no idea. try flipping the bios switch back.









or if you have an igpu (can't tell w/o seeing you rig sig) use that for your monitor and try flashing the card again.

@szeged you interested in swapping one of the KPE heatsinks for a batman game code?


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> [
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=n2fmz
> 
> upgraded from a 780TI classy
> no idea. try flipping the bios switch back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or if you have an igpu (can't tell w/o seeing you rig sig) use that for your monitor and try flashing the card again.
> 
> @szeged you interested in swapping one of the KPE heatsinks for a batman game code?


So weird. I plugged the monitor to onboard, reflashed, then mobo wouldn't boot. Ah. Guess my card doesn't like being flashed.


----------



## looniam

WHOAH!

yeah you are doing something wrong but w/o seeing it for myself - can't tell ya.

what is the state of your functions now? - booting at all? removed the card and booted?

????

please list your rig specs too - could help.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Just so people now how critical it is to be using a probe it connector and a dmm when using the classified tool, I set the voltage at 1.275 on the classified tool and my card has seen 1.37 volts. Every card is different, so do not think that yours will be the same .05 difference as someone else's.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I just think we couldnt do a legit efficiency comp. To few know how and even fewer could spot a cheat


Makes sense. Was just thinking of a way to classify benchies. I'm in it just to post and help people push, any form of actual "competition" would be the cherry on top.

So I think we'll just break it out between CPU classes, Number of GPU's and cooling? Anyho', let's get get our cards and start posting numbers.

This is all going into a brand new rig, so I think I'll start with some 5820K and GTX980 numbers as a baseline, then start raising the bar. 5820K + 980Ti, then slowly moving up to a 5960X + SLI 980Ti's. Fortunately this card released at a very good time since I have some spare LGA2011-3 stuff to play with.

Or I might just start directly at 5960X with SLI 980Tis and forget about binning these GTX980 reference and 5820K for a friend..

Yay for more binning and data!


----------



## Conspiracy

so my 980Ti Classy totally runs hot at stock. playing FC4 at stock with PrecisionX 'aggressive' premade fan curve hovers in the high 60's or with auto fan in the low 80's. what are the temp limits if i want to overclock without damaging it. no idea if these temps are normal but i dont want to burn it out since im on the stock cooler and no idea what my options are for AIO Coolers that look good


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

A decent review for all your Kingpin fanboys:-

http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/reviews/hardware/vgacards/36076-tested-evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-kingpin-in-sli.html

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Silent Scone

A quality review would consist of runs with increased voltage and at least a reasonable attempt at clocking up the TX too lol. We already know it's a good card


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> A quality review would consist of runs with increased voltage and at least a reasonable attempt at clocking up the TX too lol. We already know it's a good card


LOL Edited just for you!!!









It was posted by Jacob on Twitter, hence why I shared it here.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> A decent review for all your Kingpin fanboys:-
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/reviews/hardware/vgacards/36076-tested-evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-kingpin-in-sli.html
> 
> Enjoy!!!


I stopped reading during the first paragraph. That card has nothing to do with what they wrote in the fist paragraph.


----------



## Kimir

A review that only include air cooling for such card, what a shame. I'd rather see OverCleX get one and bench it air, water and then LN2 to see what's up. But I bet it doesn't have a sample and will have one maybe, one day, if he buys it. (Yup EVGA EU isn't EVGA US when it come to get review sample)


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> A review that only include air cooling for such card, what a shame. I'd rather see OverCleX get one and bench it air, water and then LN2 to see what's up. But I bet it doesn't have a sample and will have one maybe, one day, if he buys it. (Yup EVGA EU isn't EVGA US when it come to get review sample)


I dont even think they should test it on air. or water...

this card isn't for those platforms.
Kingpin makes liquid notrogen pots. not water blocks or air coolers


----------



## Kimir

Yeah but it's always good to test on air quick, to ensure no DOA.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I dont even think they should test it on air. or water...
> 
> this card isn't for those platforms.
> Kingpin makes liquid notrogen pots. not water blocks or air coolers


Well it's not entirely true if it weren't for epeen buyers who use Air, not even water, it wouldn't make financial sense for EVGA to make this product as high quality as it is...


----------



## sdmf74

Does the 980ti classy use Samsung or Hynix


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Does the 980ti classy use Samsung or Hynix


*Hynix*


----------



## szeged

Took some pictures of my new 980ti kingpin
















pics arent the best, im rushing atm so i can start playing with the card.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Took some pictures of my new 980ti kingpin
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics arent the best, im rushing atm so i can start playing with the card.


Nice! How many did you get?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> Nice! How many did you get?


one this week, one more next time they come in stock.

I was originally planning to get 4-6 to bin but for 3 reasons ive decided to stick with 2 for now.

1. price took me by surpise, i was ready to pay like $850 shipped after taxes for around 6...but since i want to buy 76% or 80%s itll be a good $1100 shipped after tax for each.

2. It seems that more and more leaks for pascal are dropping every day, sure they wont be out till around this time next year probably but i dont think i want to gamble on having to sell off a few of these before pascal drops and end up losing a ton of money lol.

3. I had 3 titan Xs...i couldnt find a single game that even remotely used that power at 4k and after 2 cards the scaling kind of dropped of, so 2 it is for now.


----------



## rt123

Smart move.
Pascal isn't coming anytime soon, not to mention we will get the "small' version first.

But no need to bu 4-6 to Bin, when they are already "Binned" from the factory


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Smart move.
> Pascal isn't coming anytime soon, not to mention we will get the "small' version first.
> 
> But no need to bu 4-6 to Bin, when they are already "Binned" from the factory


ASIC binned. Not overclocked binned. An 80% ASIC could still be an overclocking turd.


----------



## Jpmboy

step 1: it works.











paid for 72%, got 72.2%


----------



## Kimir

Great, can you send me the stock bios please JPM?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah but it's always good to test on air quick, to ensure no DOA.


thats what water is for
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> ASIC binned. Not overclocked binned. An 80% ASIC could still be an overclocking turd.


this

It says all over the page its no performance guarantee
I decided to wait for lightning or strix/matrix. Id rather play lottery to get a 76%+, then shell out that kinda money.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Great, can you send me the stock bios please JPM?


will do.

and it pretty stupid not to test your card OOB when it first arrives.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Great, can you send me the stock bios please JPM?


normal and OC:

_I really need to mod this bios..._

980TiKPE_OC_GM200.zip 304k .zip file


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> normal and OC:
> 
> _I really need to mod this bios..._
> 
> 980TiKPE_OC_GM200.zip 304k .zip file


Thanks, that's why I'm requesting it, gonna see what's inside and mod it, in case I ever get that one.








LN2 one is the same as one of the two other?


----------



## BackwoodsNC

if @Jpmboy pic is right then kingping does over 1500mhz


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> one this week, one more next time they come in stock.
> 
> I was originally planning to get 4-6 to bin but for 3 reasons ive decided to stick with 2 for now.
> 
> 1. price took me by surpise, i was ready to pay like $850 shipped after taxes for around 6...but since i want to buy 76% or 80%s itll be a good $1100 shipped after tax for each.
> 
> 2. It seems that more and more leaks for pascal are dropping every day, sure they wont be out till around this time next year probably but i dont think i want to gamble on having to sell off a few of these before pascal drops and end up losing a ton of money lol.
> 
> 3. I had 3 titan Xs...i couldnt find a single game that even remotely used that power at 4k and after 2 cards the scaling kind of dropped of, so 2 it is for now.


szeged which 'version' is your first one?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> szeged which 'version' is your first one?


76% was the first one i bought.


----------



## WhiteDragon 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 76% was the first one i bought.


Wellllll








How is it lookin on the air OC









Just saw over @ EVGA you were at 1543 until the cpu decided to yell at ya.
Asked you over there if that was @ stock volts and what are the stock volts? -- 1.21?


----------



## Kimir

Well, if one day EVGA fix their currency converter ($850 is near to 775€, not 930€ unless the US store is showing without taxes, then it would be correct, but overpriced), I have my modded bios ready for it lol.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well, if one day EVGA fix their currency converter ($850 is near to 775€, not 930€ unless the US store is showing without taxes, then it would be correct, but overpriced), I have my modded bios ready for it lol.


US prices to my knowledge never include tax.

Mostly because not every State has sales tax.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> US prices to my knowledge never include tax.
> 
> Mostly because not every State has sales tax.


That's what I thought. I'm stupid sometimes, I know it's the Dollar/Euro ratio that kills us European.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Sales tax is determined by state. Usually for online purchases you only have to pay tax if the seller is located in your state. Like amazon is in AZ so i buy from newegg when i can for big ticket items, or tiger, as they are out of state.

For now. I hear some states are working on it so you have to pay tax to your state no matter where you purchase from


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> if @Jpmboy
> pic is right then kingping does over 1500mhz


why wouldn't it be right.








One thing (and we should never compare raw frequencies) 1500 on the 980Ti seems less "productive" than 1500 on either of my TXs?


----------



## BigFume

So you would pay customs on the card if you live abroad?


----------



## Jpmboy

eh, enough air. time to put a uniblock on this thing.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh, enough air. time to put a uniblock on this thing.


What clocks did you get on air?


----------



## CrazyElf

I have always wondered why EVGA (or for that matter any of the other companies like Asus, MSI, or Gigabyte) doesn't just offer the GPU equal of Silicon Lottery instead of this ASIC equal? There is going to be an audience of the top binning cards on air/water, which would command a substantial premium (especially if the 980Ti can go past 1550 MHz).

They have the volume to make it happen I would imagine - they just need to hire some staff to run the same benchmarks over and over again to see which cards are the golden chips. There have been claims that the Asus 20th Anniversary Gold Edition are binned. Not sure if true though. I get the feeling though that there is some binning on the other vendors, although it's not as assured as say, Silicon Lottery.

One thing that would be interesting to see I think would be to get an Excel spreadsheet and correlate between the ASIC and the overclocking headroom to solve this once and for all. I get the feeling that it will be somewhat weakly correlated, but you'll see quite a few low ASIC cards that do well on air/water.

Another interesting Excel Spreadsheet worth making might be a comparison of the Kingpin versus the Classified on air and water. I strongly suspect that there will not be much of an advantage on the Kingpin on air/water. LN2 is a different story, which is where these cards were meant for.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Does the 980ti classy use Samsung or Hynix


They use Hynix. I believe that most of the GPUs this round are Hynix.

Personally I am waiting to see what the MSI 980Ti Lightning will bring.


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> one this week, one more next time they come in stock.
> 
> I was originally planning to get 4-6 to bin but for 3 reasons ive decided to stick with 2 for now.
> 
> 1. price took me by surpise, i was ready to pay like $850 shipped after taxes for around 6...but since i want to buy 76% or 80%s itll be a good $1100 shipped after tax for each.
> 
> 2. It seems that more and more leaks for pascal are dropping every day, sure they wont be out till around this time next year probably but i dont think i want to gamble on having to sell off a few of these before pascal drops and end up losing a ton of money lol.
> 
> 3. I had 3 titan Xs...i couldnt find a single game that even remotely used that power at 4k and after 2 cards the scaling kind of dropped of, so 2 it is for now.


That seems very reasonable and makes sense. Wait....are you ok?? Lol


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> why wouldn't it be right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing (and we should never compare raw frequencies) 1500 on the 980Ti seems less "productive" than 1500 on either of my TXs?


Being a little vicious, about all those people complaining.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> I have always wondered why EVGA (or for that matter any of the other companies like Asus, MSI, or Gigabyte) doesn't just offer the GPU equal of Silicon Lottery instead of this ASIC equal? There is going to be an audience of the top binning cards on air/water, which would command a substantial premium (especially if the 980Ti can go past 1550 MHz).
> 
> They have the volume to make it happen I would imagine - they just need to hire some staff to run the same benchmarks over and over again to see which cards are the golden chips. There have been claims that the Asus 20th Anniversary Gold Edition are binned. Not sure if true though. I get the feeling though that there is some binning on the other vendors, although it's not as assured as say, Silicon Lottery.
> 
> One thing that would be interesting to see I think would be to get an Excel spreadsheet and correlate between the ASIC and the overclocking headroom to solve this once and for all. I get the feeling that it will be somewhat weakly correlated, but you'll see quite a few low ASIC cards that do well on air/water.
> 
> Another interesting Excel Spreadsheet worth making might be a comparison of the Kingpin versus the Classified on air and water. I strongly suspect that there will not be much of an advantage on the Kingpin on air/water. LN2 is a different story, which is where these cards were meant for.
> They use Hynix. I believe that most of the GPUs this round are Hynix.
> 
> Personally I am waiting to see what the MSI 980Ti Lightning will bring.


OFC the 980 20th anniversaries are binned, it's like the highest factory clocked 980 on the market..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> What clocks did you get on air?


Depends on what the clock was doing.







1508 with stock voltage seems very solid. 1548 FS E.

@strong island 1

new evbot firmware for the 980Ti KP from EVGA (for the OP)

EVbot_P56.zip 1868k .zip file


*well - this evbot firmware doesn't work.*


----------



## jk80520

My 980 Ti Classy won't go above 1.200v no matter what. I can get 1500mhz, but I want to push it a little more. Has anyone made a custom bios with the voltage unlocked? Overboost/Kboost don't do anything, still just drops to 1.200v as soon as it hits load.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> My 980 Ti Classy won't go above 1.200v no matter what. I can get 1500mhz, but I want to push it a little more. Has anyone made a custom bios with the voltage unlocked? Overboost/Kboost don't do anything, still just drops to 1.200v as soon as it hits load.


Which BIOS are you on, do you have power target maxed out?

Try using the classified controller to do it, *make sure you have a multimeter* near you to monitor GPU voltage.


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Which BIOS are you on, do you have power target maxed out?
> 
> Try using the classified controller to do it, *make sure you have a multimeter* near you to monitor GPU voltage.


I've tried multiple BIOS. Stock (+100 core, +400 mem, 91c Temp, 115% power), it just goes to 1.200 at +50mv (anything above +12mv doesn't add voltage). Stock BIOS with overboost at 1.237, it lowers to 1.198-99 as soon as it hits load.

I tried Vince's BIOS, core +100, mem +400, temp 91c, power 141%. It does the same exact thing - stays at 1.200mv.

I don't want to have to use the Classified controller because that's not feasible for everyday use. I just want my card to get a little more juice. My 980 Ti G1 would go to 1.235 at stock!

Gimme ma volts EVGA! Why did they limit the voltage so much? They only allow +50mv, but only +12mv is actually doing anything. Quite disappointed in the Classified so far, despite hitting the 1500mhz goal.

Card is 72.7% ASIC


----------



## looniam

i can assure you the card is going above 1.2 with any available bios. reports in AB or PX are not reliable as its the driver's reading and NOT the card's voltage controller.


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i can assure you the card is going above 1.2 with any available bios. reports in AB or PX are not reliable as its the driver's reading and NOT the card's voltage controller.


I don't own a multimeter, unfortunately. If I tell you that you are dead wrong, will you get angry enough to test it and prove me wrong?









It's weird because if I overboost, then it shows that it is running idle at the correct voltage, 1.237, but as soon as it hits load, it drops and hangs around 1.199-198. If I just up the voltage with overvoltage, then it stays at 1.200.


----------



## looniam

i won't get angry because i know i'm right.









and already prove it several times.

first 30 seconds - NO voltage adjusting - *stock settings*



DMM reading -1.215


----------



## tatmMRKIV

You need a dmm for these. If you dont have a dmm dont unlock these cards. Voltage in os is off
On my 780ti it was .025 or so off


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> You need a dmm for these. If you dont have a dmm dont unlock these cards. Voltage in os is off
> On my 780ti it was .025 or so off


Not to mention if you accidentally use the wrong classified tool you may do what I did the other day on accident...

Put 1.3v and it actually put the GPU to 1.6, luckily had DMM plugged in and realized what happened right away.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Not to mention if you accidentally use the wrong classified tool you may do what I did the other day on accident...
> 
> Put 1.3v and it actually put the GPU to 1.6, luckily had DMM plugged in and realized what happened right away.


yeah or hit a button and send it to max volts. I did that with dmm and luckily it just reset

Or trigger ocp or something

And i dont know on the 980ti kpe but the vrm was hotter than hell on the 780ti when you applied any voltage people were ghetto rigging fans and heatsinks onto them ontop of their ek waterblocks

Like i have been saying these cards arent meant for gaming, you have to closely monitor them at the ocs you get with them. Thats probably ome of the reasons there are so many pointless RMAs on these cards


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> yeah or hit a button and send it to max volts. I did that with dmm and luckily it just reset
> 
> Or trigger ocp or something
> 
> And i dont know on the 980ti kpe but the vrm was hotter than hell on the 780ti when you applied any voltage people were ghetto rigging fans and heatsinks onto them ontop of their ek waterblocks
> 
> Like i have been saying these cards arent meant for gaming, you have to closely monitor them at the ocs you get with them. Thats probably ome of the reasons there are so many pointless RMAs on these cards


Source for "pointless RMAs" and "not made for gaming" regarding the Classified?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Was talking more about the kingpin. And its kinda common knowledge considering the price and vrm the section is only beneficial when you are pushing extreme volts, compared to most of them.

classified is okay i suppose since they stopped making midgrade nonreference pcbs


----------



## delslow

What is the point of adding voltage or changing power limit? I seem to OC better without adjusting voltage.

<-- go easy, I'm a noob.


----------



## AEM74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> 
> 
> What is the point of adding voltage or changing power limit? I seem to OC better without adjusting voltage.
> 
> <-- go easy, I'm a noob.


More voltage allows your GPU to push you clocks higher. You can raise it higher without adding voltage initially, but that varies card to card so it's trial and error. Your goal is to do it with the least amount of voltage to extend the life of your GPU.


----------



## BigFume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> 
> 
> What is the point of adding voltage or changing power limit? I seem to OC better without adjusting voltage.
> 
> <-- go easy, I'm a noob.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AEM74*
> 
> More voltage allows your GPU to push you clocks higher. You can raise it higher without adding voltage initially, but that varies card to card so it's trial and error. Your goal is to do it with the least amount of voltage to extend the life of your GPU.


In AB or PX, the only change that happens to voltage is when I push 13 to 15mV more. This allows my card to OC higher without changing anything, but temperature skyrockets. Also, I seem to be more stable at less voltage (weird, right!?). Anyway, I think my card is a keeper (a bit of coil whine, but not that bad with side panel on), and I'll just wait until someone makes or I can get a full waterblock for this bad boy.

Anyone know where I can get an EV Bot?


----------



## AEM74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> In AB or PX, the only change that happens to voltage is when I push 13 to 15mV more. This allows my card to OC higher without changing anything, but temperature skyrockets. Also, I seem to be more stable at less voltage (weird, right!?). Anyway, I think my card is a keeper (a bit of coil whine, but not that bad with side panel on), and I'll just wait until someone makes or I can get a full waterblock for this bad boy.
> 
> Anyone know where I can get an EV Bot?


EVBots are discontinued, so you have to search through Amazon or Ebay for them, at a very high price that is.

Your OC is probably unstable because you need to give it more voltage, and yes, more voltage will raise your temperatures. This is why a lot of overclockers resort to watercooling. Just bump up the voltage until you have it a stable clock set in. If you're not happy with the temperatures, lower the voltage and clock until stable again.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

New evbot. http://forums.evga.com/m/tm.aspx?m=2343454&p=1

This is evga and welcome to jackass


----------



## jk80520

Well, I'll guess I'll have to be content at 1504mhz boost until I can get my hands on a DMM and a better mod'd BIOS then:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5489086

For reference, here is my old TX bench: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4703834

Higher graphics score on the Classified. My TX was only like 63% ASIC and couldn't go above 1430. Only reason why the overall score is high is that I was at 4.6 on my CPU vs 4.5 with my Classified bench.

Now, EK please release a waterblock for the Classified!


----------



## delslow

I f'ing give up. Nothing is consistent and nothing works at is should. My boost hops around on a whim, drawing random arse voltages. What is the difference between the Normal and LN2 bios? They feel exactly the same other than the green/red led on the back of the card.

/throws hands up in surrender

So are we just waiting on some magic BIOS or something that will help to give us more consistency?


----------



## jk80520

Just max the voltage to +50mv. Maxwell will throttle it anyway, and you can't kill the card without messing with tools like Classified Controller. Make sure your fan profile is acceptable. I like 65-70% at 70c. How hot is your room? Sounds like temp throttling to me.

Maxwell is a fickle maiden, but you'll get it.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> You need a dmm for these. If you dont have a dmm dont unlock these cards. Voltage in os is off
> On my 780ti it was .025 or so off


It's dependent on the precision x version too. I had 5.2.6.3 and it reported wrong voltages all day every day. The latest one is on point +_ .01v.

This is for the 980 classy btw not the 980 ti


----------



## tatmMRKIV

You use precision x? Crap i was using afterburner.


----------



## fruits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> I f'ing give up. Nothing is consistent and nothing works at is should. My boost hops around on a whim, drawing random arse voltages. What is the difference between the Normal and LN2 bios? They feel exactly the same other than the green/red led on the back of the card.
> 
> /throws hands up in surrender
> 
> So are we just waiting on some magic BIOS or something that will help to give us more consistency?


Okay, this flies in the face of everything I've ever learned about overclocking but my classified seems to be rock stable at 1540mhz when I use the "overboost" option in precision X and lower the voltage to the minimum of 1150mV. Without touching anything, I get occasional artifacts in tw3 and consistently more if I increase the voltage even at 1520 and below but if I keep the voltage lower, it seems to help despite being counter-intuitive...

I figured I'd mention that since you also reported that you had better results without touching the voltage.


----------



## KickAssCop

Can someone tell me where to download the Classified controller? Also does this controller read the voltage correctly? Finally, which of the 3 sliders should I mess with? Thanks since I did not know about the Classified controller until now lol.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i won't get angry because i know i'm right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and already prove it several times.
> 
> first 30 seconds - NO voltage adjusting - *stock settings*
> 
> 
> 
> DMM reading -1.215


Congratulations on proving that software polling isn't entirely accurate. /s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Was talking more about the kingpin. And its kinda common knowledge considering the price and vrm the section is only beneficial when you are pushing extreme volts, compared to most of them.
> 
> *classified is okay i suppose since they stopped making midgrade nonreference pcbs*


Have you been gone awhile?


----------



## Orc Warlord

980 ti 66.3% classy asic reporting in

stable bf4 clocks = 1450mhz/1900mhz

best oc on air without voltage change (i dont have the thing to monitor my voltage...) is 1480/2000 for 21.6k graphics in 3dmark firestrike

should I watercool my card or keep it on air? max temps around 68C


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> 980 ti 66.3% classy asic reporting in
> 
> stable bf4 clocks = 1450mhz/1900mhz
> 
> best oc on air without voltage change (i dont have the thing to monitor my voltage...) is 1480/2000 for 21.6k graphics in 3dmark firestrike
> 
> should I watercool my card or keep it on air? max temps around 68C


Nice, those FS scores make my Kepler cards cry. At 1420/8000mhz on 1.35v I get ~13k score. Synthetics will always have that amazing cringe effect on older generation cards


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Congratulations on proving that software polling isn't entirely accurate. /s


IKR, sometimes i'm amazed i still have to prove it.


----------



## Jpmboy

@evga-jacobf

Hey Jacob - I flashed my evbot with the p56 firmware using the flasher on the evbot article page (download for 980Ti KP) Flash seems to have worked since the evbot screen shows the correct version but it returns 'Failed" whenever I try to set a voltage or any other parameter. Any help to can provide? thanks.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Congratulations on proving that software polling isn't entirely accurate. /s
> Have you been gone awhile?


since 780ti, and even then i wasnt looking hard. I dont do GPUs often, too expensive, too much depreciation.


----------



## BlueSaber80

So I may or may not get a replacement RMA Classified because my first one had coil whine depending on if newegg has stock or not will depend on refund or replacement.

I have no plans to spend extra money to water cool my setup or my GPU, so i'm wondering should I even bother with getting a second Classified as they are basically only meant for LN2 cooling which I found out AFTER I purchased it and people are having a hard time reaching 1500mhz on air across the board from researching it.

If so, i'll just refuse shipment and get my money back and hope I get a decent MSI Gaming instead.


----------



## jk80520

Ok, I went and got a DMM at the hardware store. When PX shows 1.200v under load, the DMM is showing 1.205v underload. Nothing will make it go above that. So, sure PX isn't showing the absolute correct voltage, but your assumption that it's going way beyond what PX is showing is wrong. We need someone to make a custom BIOS for the Classy that locks in voltage at around 1.23-1.25, still.









The only way I can make it go above 1.200 is by using the Classified Controller, which isn't really helpful for every day use.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueSaber80*
> 
> So I may or may not get a replacement RMA Classified because my first one had coil whine depending on if newegg has stock or not will depend on refund or replacement.
> 
> I have no plans to spend extra money to water cool my setup or my GPU, so i'm wondering should I even bother with getting a second Classified as they are basically only meant for LN2 cooling which I found out AFTER I purchased it and people are having a hard time reaching 1500mhz on air across the board from researching it.
> 
> If so, i'll just refuse shipment and get my money back and hope I get a decent MSI Gaming instead.


Dude thats not neccesarily true, do you know how many people actually use LN2 compared to how many they sell. 1500mhz is not a weak number especially on air! Good luck gettin near that with an msi gaming card if its not DOA.
(Im assuming we are talking about the classy not KPE) Its really helpful if you fill out your rig info.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> Ok, I went and got a DMM at the hardware store. When PX shows 1.200v under load, the DMM is showing 1.205v underload. Nothing will make it go above that. So, sure PX isn't showing the absolute correct voltage, but your assumption that it's going way beyond what PX is showing is wrong. We need someone to make a custom BIOS for the Classy that locks in voltage at around 1.23-1.25, still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way I can make it go above 1.200 is by using the Classified Controller, which isn't really helpful for every day use.


Try the tool, its not that bad. Pin it to your taskbar it doesnt take time to load. Just dont blame me if you fry your card, in other words use common sense









edit: Your willing to plug in a cable to your card and run it out of your case and monitor a DMM but you wont use the classy voltage controller which requires one or two clicks of the mouse cause its not conveniant lol?


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Dude thats not neccesarily true, do you know how many people actually use LN2 compared to how many they sell. 1500mhz is not a weak number especially on air! Good luck gettin near that with an msi gaming card if its not DOA.
> (Im assuming we are talking about the classy not KPE) Its really helpful if you fill out your rig info.
> Try the tool, its not that bad. Pin it to your taskbar it doesnt take time to load. Just dont blame me if you fry your card, in other words use common sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Your willing to plug in a cable to your card and run it out of your case and monitor a DMM but you wont use the classy voltage controller which requires one or two clicks of the mouse cause its not conveniant lol?


I'm not using the DMM 24/7, I just did it to test it PX vs. actual voltage.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> I'm not using the DMM 24/7, I just did it to test it PX vs. actual voltage.


I would recommend using the DMM whenever benching, when I had my 750d I cut a hole in the backpanel and set my dmm on top of the case and left it hooked up at all times. Try out the classy tool and report back its pretty handy
just make sure you use the correct one.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

you only need the dmm for OC I think, once you know your peaks and all you're good, I might get one of these.. *I dunno

The 290X lightning and the 780TI lightnings(unreleased) were monsters...

Now galaxy HOF I would not want to try that, I have been curious about how zotac would freeze thgough they have some wild looking power components on their higher end pieces


----------



## Markus77

Hello.

Is the 780ti KingPin Watercooler compatible to the 980ti KingPin ?

Thx


----------



## sdmf74

After reading the full statement from vince regarding ASIC QUALITY I understand it much better and reading this
"Back then, the best gpus on air/water were the low asic ones, they could always oc/ov the highest. Times have changed, and this doesn't apply to maxwell however"
was kinda cool considering my 780ti kingpin is a 61.2% Asic, The lowest Ive seen


Unfortunately I never got to see what it could do on LN2

@ Markus77 the EK-FC780 GTX CLASSY WATERBLOCK IS


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> you only need the dmm for OC I think, once you know your peaks and all you're good, I might get one of these.. *I dunno
> 
> The 290X lightning and the 780TI lightnings(unreleased) were monsters...
> 
> Now galaxy HOF I would not want to try that, I have been curious about how zotac would freeze thgough they have some wild looking power components on their higher end pieces


The 680 lightning was awesome too!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markus77*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Is the 780ti KingPin Watercooler compatible to the 980ti KingPin ?
> 
> Thx


No one knows until one try it.








Uni block work just fine tho.

Awaiting @Jpmboy result with the uni block.
And guys, give us some results already, what a tease, they got it day 1 and no bench screenshots yet.


----------



## BigFume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markus77*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Is the 780ti KingPin Watercooler compatible to the 980ti KingPin ?
> 
> Thx


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The 680 lightning was awesome too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one knows until one try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uni block work just fine tho.


----------



## sdmf74

This is from EKWB website:
"EK-FC780 GTX Classy is a high performance full-cover water block engineered specifically for EVGA design GTX 780 (Ti) and GTX 980 Ti Classified (also K|ngp|n Edition) series graphics cards."


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> you only need the dmm for OC I think, once you know your peaks and all you're good, I might get one of these.. *I dunno
> 
> The 290X lightning and the 780TI lightnings(unreleased) were monsters...
> 
> Now galaxy HOF I would not want to try that, I have been curious about how zotac would freeze thgough they have some wild looking power components on their higher end pieces


Saw a 780Ti Lighting on eBay once. Looked amazing.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @evga-jacobf
> 
> Hey Jacob - I flashed my evbot with the p56 firmware using the flasher on the evbot article page (download for 980Ti KP) Flash seems to have worked since the evbot screen shows the correct version but it returns 'Failed" whenever I try to set a voltage or any other parameter. Any help to can provide? thanks.


man that's disappointing, hopefully they fix that soon. It might not even be of much use until kpc comes back online with bios. I am going to work this weekend to edit the OP and try and come up with some cool contest ideas. Just need today to finally end. I'm so sick of my job right now.


----------



## Markus77

Unbenannt.JPG 93k .JPG file


No 980ti KingPin in the List.


----------



## strong island 1

I must say though, what an amazing value the evbot turned out to be. Man for $50 I have gotten so much use out of it. It's been able to give my epower boards 2.05v, if you apply 2.0v it gives you slightly more.

I'm also about to use it on my 580 classy which I have completely unlocked firmware for and hopefully soon on the 980 ti kpe.

So many people complained about the price when it first came out but EVGA and kingpin really supported it for a long time. What a great little invention that was.


----------



## BigFume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The 680 lightning was awesome too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one knows until one try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uni block work just fine tho.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> This is from EKWB website:
> "EK-FC780 GTX Classy is a high performance full-cover water block engineered specifically for EVGA design GTX 780 (Ti) and GTX 980 Ti Classified (also K|ngp|n Edition) series graphics cards."
> 
> 
> 
> Only visual confirmation, right? I think they are waiting for a card from EVGA.
Click to expand...


----------



## BlueSaber80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Dude thats not neccesarily true, do you know how many people actually use LN2 compared to how many they sell. 1500mhz is not a weak number especially on air! Good luck gettin near that with an msi gaming card if its not DOA.
> (Im assuming we are talking about the classy not KPE) Its really helpful if you fill out your rig info.


Other people with MSI have gotten close to it or surpassed it but its hit and miss of course. I was really surprised how loud the Classified gets with that cooler vs the MSI at higher fan speeds


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Saw a 780Ti Lighting on eBay once. Looked amazing.


I saw a few on hwbot but I don't like coldbugs...

@strong island, evbot is like the one thing I don't have that I should have xD


----------



## steponz

Just use a raspberry pi... much more fun...


----------



## steponz

Guys theres more too it then just mhz.

Big Selling point for KP. Samsung Mems are more efficient.. so will give you more frames same clocks.

Also just because MSI Gaming might me at 1530 and Classified might be at 1500.. doesn't mean the gaming is faster or better.

When the 980 came out.. I had a MSI gaming and was clocking so much higher on that card then all my others... but then I would bench it... score was actually lower...

Also low asic GPUs can be pretty crappy overclockers.. so low asic on either brand will still be crap. That's why with KP you can guarantee your not going to get a horrible card... 72 asic and higher usually do well... 99 percent of the time.

Another selling point for KP.. the vrm should run cooler than Classy and all the others.. keeping the card cooler helps a ton.

Just my 2 cents..


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I must say though, what an amazing value the evbot turned out to be. Man for $50 I have gotten so much use out of it. It's been able to give my epower boards 2.05v, if you apply 2.0v it gives you slightly more.
> 
> I'm also about to use it on my 580 classy which I have completely unlocked firmware for and hopefully soon on the 980 ti kpe.
> 
> So many people complained about the price when it first came out but EVGA and kingpin really supported it for a long time. What a great little invention that was.


I wish I had bought a bunch back in the day. Could be making some bank now.


----------



## cookiesowns

Annnnd there here.

79.2% ASIC & 75.4% ASIC. Heck Yeah! Got 76% and 74%. ( They tell you the ASIC % on the packing slip, very cool. It's associated with the serial number so they know )



Some minor shipping box damage, but luckily that's on the 75.4% ASIC card and not the 79.2%.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Annnnd there here.
> 
> 79.2% ASIC & 75.4% ASIC. Heck Yeah! Got 76% and 74%. ( They tell you the ASIC % on the packing slip, very cool. It's associated with the serial number so they know )
> 
> 
> 
> Some minor shipping box damage, but luckily that's on the 75.4% ASIC card and not the 79.2%.


nice









also glad to see you here steponz.


----------



## WhiteDragon 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueSaber80*
> 
> Other people with MSI have gotten close to it or surpassed it but its hit and miss of course. I was really surprised how loud the Classified gets with that cooler vs the MSI at higher fan speeds


It all comes down to the chip lottery with any brand you choose.
My MSi will do 1530/8200 on stock volts 1.193 but that is with a AIO cooler (G10/H105) attached until the blocks are released. I really like how MSi did the PCB heatsinks because you can install the AIO without any mods to the heatsink plates









I also had a Classy 980 Ti but sold it because I really like this card and also got a nice chip -- ASIC 81.5


----------



## robertr1

My classified is a pure dud.

It can't oc past stock. I added 50 to the core and tried to add more power limit and voltage. Even ran the LN2 bios (switch on top of the card) with voltage and power limit at max and still couldn't get it to stop TDR. This is with no mem OC, just core. It's not even worth trying below a 50hz OC so I'm not going to bother.

It's going back for sure because at this point, I'm not even sure if it'll be stable long term on stock clocks.

My ASIC is 72% btw so really it's just having lost the silicon lottery is what I'm dealing with. i'll likely go with a zotac amp extreme. Atleast it comes with more OC out of the box for the same price and a better cooler.

If anyone have any suggestions I'm happy to try them.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr1*
> 
> My classified is a pure dud.
> 
> It can't oc past stock. I added 50 to the core and tried to add more power limit and voltage. Even ran the LN2 bios (switch on top of the card) with voltage and power limit at max and still couldn't get it to stop TDR. This is with no mem OC, just core. It's not even worth trying below a 50hz OC so I'm not going to bother.
> 
> It's going back for sure because at this point, I'm not even sure if it'll be stable long term on stock clocks.
> 
> My ASIC is 72% btw so really it's just having lost the silicon lottery is what I'm dealing with. i'll likely go with a zotac amp extreme. Atleast it comes with more OC out of the box for the same price and a better cooler.
> 
> If anyone have any suggestions I'm happy to try them.


try simply adjusting the core and leave everything else alone. See what it does. Vince pulled the power limit off of the 980KPE in one of the bios, because it changed nothing. I have my theory about it, and could be completely wrong.

There is a guide: HERE that teaches you how to Hardware unlock the power Limit.. Funny enough, when I glanced at my Classified, i didn't see the exact resistors I was told to short..

here: Pictures are worth 1000 words the red resistors are controlled to limit power in this picture.. shorting them kills off the power limit:



Now, find them on the Classified PCB:



Exactly. The power slider is a placebo. Stop falling for placebo's.. I am not sure why people still rely on it when getting a Classified, but none of the normal overclockers seem to mention this ever.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr1*
> 
> My classified is a pure dud.
> 
> It can't oc past stock. I added 50 to the core and tried to add more power limit and voltage. Even ran the LN2 bios (switch on top of the card) with voltage and power limit at max and still couldn't get it to stop TDR. This is with no mem OC, just core. It's not even worth trying below a 50hz OC so I'm not going to bother.
> 
> It's going back for sure because at this point, I'm not even sure if it'll be stable long term on stock clocks.
> 
> My ASIC is 72% btw so really it's just having lost the silicon lottery is what I'm dealing with. i'll likely go with a zotac amp extreme. Atleast it comes with more OC out of the box for the same price and a better cooler.
> 
> If anyone have any suggestions I'm happy to try them.


Temps? Which benchmarks? PSU?

I would try setting max fan of 70% and seeing if you still get the same instability, it's possible you just got a dud, although unlikely.


----------



## hemon

Here: Mod bios for the EVGA 980 Ti Classified.

The bios is just a first *beta* version.

- 1.281mV
- 1481mhz
- better fan profile

No voltage throttle. With my card it is for now rock stable.

Max OC maybe 1490. With 1500 I have no artifacts but it crashes. I also tried with 1.300mV with the same result. Should I try with more voltage? What´s the max voltage for the classy?

Next days I will have more time for others modifications like memory clock, power and better fan profile.

(based on the LN2 of the classy, zosons mod bios and thanks to WerePug for the voltage sliders unlock)

980TIECB1.zip 152k .zip file


**FLASH AT YOUR OWN RISK***


----------



## robertr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> try simply adjusting the core and leave everything else alone. See what it does. Vince pulled the power limit off of the 980KPE in one of the bios, because it changed nothing. I have my theory about it, and could be completely wrong.
> 
> There is a guide: HERE that teaches you how to Hardware unlock the power Limit.. Funny enough, when I glanced at my Classified, i didn't see the exact resistors I was told to short..
> 
> here: Pictures are worth 1000 words the red resistors are controlled to limit power in this picture.. shorting them kills off the power limit:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, find them on the Classified PCB:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. The power slider is a placebo. Stop falling for placebo's.. I am not sure why people still rely on it when getting a Classified, but none of the normal overclockers seem to mention this ever.


I'm not comfortable taking the card apart and doing soldering. It's not in my skillset!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Temps? Which benchmarks? PSU?
> 
> I would try setting max fan of 70% and seeing if you still get the same instability, it's possible you just got a dud, although unlikely.


I even put the fan upto 100%. Took the cover off the case, which is a HafX. Benchmarks include heaven, firestrike, valley and playing BF4 running DSR 2x of 1600p.

Fan on full, no volts or target increase +50 core = crash also.

PSU is OCZ 850w platinum. I borrowed a friends SC+ ACX+ 980ti and it had no problems doing 1470 core with just power limit boosted. So doesn't seem like it's my system holding it back? If it was the PSU i'd expect reboots, no? CPUZ shows VRel when running benchmarks.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Here: Mod bios for the EVGA 980 Ti Classified.
> 
> The bios is just a first *beta* version.
> 
> - 1.281mV
> - 1481mhz
> - better fan profile
> 
> No voltage throttle. With my card it is for now rock stable.
> 
> Max OC maybe 1490. With 1500 I have no artifacts but it crashes. I also tried with 1.300mV with the same result. Should I try with more voltage? What´s the max voltage for the classy?
> 
> Next days I will have more time for others modifications like memory clock, power and better fan profile.
> 
> (based on the LN2 of the classy, zosons mod bios and thanks to WerePug for the voltage sliders unlock)
> 
> 980TIECB1.zip 152k .zip file


Sorry if you have already mentioned it, but are you on air? If you are on air, you are probably at your max overclock. No amount of voltage is probably going to help at this point.


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Here: Mod bios for the EVGA 980 Ti Classified.
> 
> The bios is just a first *beta* version.
> 
> - 1.281mV
> - 1481mhz
> - better fan profile
> 
> No voltage throttle. With my card it is for now rock stable.
> 
> Max OC maybe 1490. With 1500 I have no artifacts but it crashes. I also tried with 1.300mV with the same result. Should I try with more voltage? What´s the max voltage for the classy?
> 
> Next days I will have more time for others modifications like memory clock, power and better fan profile.
> 
> (based on the LN2 of the classy, zosons mod bios and thanks to WerePug for the voltage sliders unlock)
> 
> 980TIECB1.zip 152k .zip file


Nice work Hemon, but I hope you're using a DMM. I wouldn't go above 1.28 on air. Even that seems pretty damn high. You might get better clocks if you lock the voltage in to like 1.235-25 on air. It's worth a shot.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> try simply adjusting the core and leave everything else alone. See what it does. Vince pulled the power limit off of the 980KPE in one of the bios, because it changed nothing. I have my theory about it, and could be completely wrong.
> 
> There is a guide: HERE that teaches you how to Hardware unlock the power Limit.. Funny enough, when I glanced at my Classified, i didn't see the exact resistors I was told to short..
> 
> here: Pictures are worth 1000 words the red resistors are controlled to limit power in this picture.. shorting them kills off the power limit:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, find them on the Classified PCB:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. The power slider is a placebo. Stop falling for placebo's.. I am not sure why people still rely on it when getting a Classified, but none of the normal overclockers seem to mention this ever.


I believe on the classy these are them circled. The reason there is no power limit on the classy's is because of the bios's they release for us. With the normal ln2 bios you are still power limited at a certain point and the slider in px would raise it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> man that's disappointing, hopefully they fix that soon. It might not even be of much use until kpc comes back online with bios. I am going to work this weekend to edit the OP and try and come up with some cool contest ideas. Just need today to finally end. I'm so sick of my job right now.


no worries bro. It's a thread - lots of more important things to do. This is for R&R.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I must say though, what an amazing value the evbot turned out to be. Man for $50 I have gotten so much use out of it. It's been able to give my epower boards 2.05v, if you apply 2.0v it gives you slightly more.
> 
> I'm also about to use it on my 580 classy which I have completely unlocked firmware for and hopefully soon on the 980 ti kpe.
> 
> So many people complained about the price when it first came out but EVGA and kingpin really supported it for a long time. What a great little invention that was.


I know - right? I paid $65 and have used it on 4 different cards. Can't understand why EVGA is not seling them again... I know,. limit damage but it's not the only way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Guys theres more too it then just mhz.
> 
> Big Selling point for KP. Samsung Mems are more efficient.. so will give you more frames same clocks.
> 
> *Also just because MSI Gaming might me at 1530 and Classified might be at 1500.. doesn't mean the gaming is faster or better*.
> 
> When the 980 came out.. I had a MSI gaming and was clocking so much higher on that card then all my others... but then I would bench it... score was actually lower...
> 
> Also low asic GPUs can be pretty crappy overclockers.. so low asic on either brand will still be crap. That's why with KP you can guarantee your not going to get a horrible card... 72 asic and higher usually do well... 99 percent of the time.
> 
> Another selling point for KP.. the vrm should run cooler than Classy and all the others.. keeping the card cooler helps a ton.
> 
> Just my 2 cents..


^^ *This is so true*. Why folks jones over MHz when it's "productivity" that matters. reminds me of how efficient the 980Strix bios was... compared to 980C and 980KP.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> try simply adjusting the core and leave everything else alone. See what it does. Vince pulled the power limit off of the 980KPE in one of the bios, because it changed nothing. I have my theory about it, and could be completely wrong.
> 
> There is a guide: HERE that teaches you how to Hardware unlock the power Limit.. Funny enough, when I glanced at my Classified, i didn't see the exact resistors I was told to short..
> 
> here: Pictures are worth 1000 words the red resistors are controlled to limit power in this picture.. shorting them kills off the power limit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, find them on the Classified PCB:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. The power slider is a placebo. Stop falling for placebo's.. I am not sure why people still rely on it when getting a Classified, but none of the normal overclockers seem to mention this ever.


that's the "pencil mod". de8auer wrote that up on HWbot long time ago. Why use liq metal when pencil lead works and is easily reversible.


----------



## Kimir

Damn the 72% one was available when I got home, but I had an appointment, now it's gone. I could have gone in an impulse buy on that one. I've got to test my bios eh.


----------



## Jpmboy

Stock AC and Uniblock. Been busy spreading 12T of gravel for a driveway at another house - haven't even run it yet.


----------



## steponz

Likely your bios..

50 oc on core is very little..
so something is definitely wrong.

I would try another bios and retry.

For power limit you can do the hard mods or modify it in the bios. I personally do both when benching ln2.

Have you downloaded the bios from kingpincooling.Com for classy cards?
His site is down right now.. but should be up soon.

I'm pretty sure the cards don't come with a proper bios because of nvidia rules.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr1*
> 
> My classified is a pure dud.
> 
> It can't oc past stock. I added 50 to the core and tried to add more power limit and voltage. Even ran the LN2 bios (switch on top of the card) with voltage and power limit at max and still couldn't get it to stop TDR. This is with no mem OC, just core. It's not even worth trying below a 50hz OC so I'm not going to bother.
> 
> It's going back for sure because at this point, I'm not even sure if it'll be stable long term on stock clocks.
> 
> My ASIC is 72% btw so really it's just having lost the silicon lottery is what I'm dealing with. i'll likely go with a zotac amp extreme. Atleast it comes with more OC out of the box for the same price and a better cooler.
> 
> If anyone have any suggestions I'm happy to try them.


----------



## steponz

Slacker.. let's see some benches lol








I'm jealous.. I'm dying to bench one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Stock AC and Uniblock. Been busy spreading 12T of gravel for a driveway at another house - haven't even run it yet.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Slacker.. let's see some benches lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jealous.. I'm dying to bench one.


hopefully this weekend. only chilled water cooling tho.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Stock AC and Uniblock. Been busy spreading 12T of gravel for a driveway at another house - haven't even run it yet.


oh man, I'm so jealous, that card really does look beautiful, awesome setup. I have my money ready for next batch. Also got my 1600 p2 ready, I have never been so excited over a power supply. Everything about it is amazing.


----------



## steponz

Doesn't matter.. I just want to see something









Whats the asic you got? In gpuz?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hopefully this weekend. only chilled water cooling tho.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I believe on the classy these are them circled. The reason there is no power limit on the classy's is because of the bios's they release for us. With the normal ln2 bios you are still power limited at a certain point and the slider in px would raise it.


That is what I was looking for. They use a different type of Resistor, and that was what I was trying to get at, that they didn't have the resistor that the Reference cards get at.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's the "pencil mod". de8auer wrote that up on HWbot long time ago. Why use liq metal when pencil lead works and is easily reversible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr1*
> 
> I'm not comfortable taking the card apart and doing soldering. It's not in my skillset!


@JPMboy and @robertR1, no where in any of my post did I say you should solder, liquid metal, or pencil mod anything. Read carefully where I say "I have my theory about it, and could be completely wrong." and then immediately state: " I didn't see the exact resistors I was told to short.." As strong points out in the post I quoted above, they have used a completely different resistor. Nowhere in any part of my post did I ever say to modify your card in any way, shape, or form. I did say I was looking into it after reading the article and didn't see the specified resistor, so I thought that maybe EVGA had modified that and removed them completely, which would remove the need for a power limit slider.


----------



## steponz

I h8ghly doubt evga removed it as its likely required to be there from nvidia.
you can remove the power issue by modifying the bios. You can also short those resistors, but why modify it if you don't have too..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> That is what I was looking for. They use a different type of Resistor, and that was what I was trying to get at, that they didn't have the resistor that the Reference cards get at.
> 
> @JPMboy and @robertR1, no where in any of my post did I say you should solder, liquid metal, or pencil mod anything. Read carefully where I say "I have my theory about it, and could be completely wrong." and then immediately state: " I didn't see the exact resistors I was told to short.." As strong points out in the post I quoted above, they have used a completely different resistor. Nowhere in any part of my post did I ever say to modify your card in any way, shape, or form. I did say I was looking into it after reading the article and didn't see the specified resistor, so I thought that maybe EVGA had modified that and removed them completely, which would remove the need for a power limit slider.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> I h8ghly doubt evga removed it as its likely required to be there from nvidia.
> you can remove the power issue by modifying the bios. You can also short those resistors, but why modify it if you don't have too..


Yes. you stated what was stated. I am not sure why people read things wrong. I just stated that I was trying to figure out where the resistors were, since the ones specified in the article WERE NOT on the EVGA Classified or KPE. As StrongIsland pointed out, for the second time, they changed to a different type. read both of my posts, prior to this, and you will see I stated curiosity as to where they were, and then I stated that I NEVER said to modify the card in the first place. I said I didn't think they were there, and strong pointed out they used a different type of resistor.


----------



## steponz

They likely won't be the same just like the 980 classified.

Doesn't matter though..

Curious about your theory?

I can answer your question if ya want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Yes. you stated what was stated. I am not sure why people read things wrong. I just tstaed that I was trying to figure out where the resistors were, since the ones specified in the article WERE NOT on the EVGA Classified or KPE. As StrongIsland pointed out, for the second time, they changed to a different type. read both of my posts, prior to this, and you will see I stated curiosity as to where they were, and then I stated that I NEVER said to modify the card in the first place. I said I didn't think they were there, and strong pointed out they used a different type of resistor.


----------



## cookiesowns

Test bench is live. First time on X99, should be fun. Need to bin CPU, and these GPUs, and 2 sets of RAM. Woohoo. I think I should start a build log again..


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> They likely won't be the same just like the 980 classified.
> 
> Doesn't matter though..
> 
> Curious about your theory?
> 
> I can answer your question if ya want.


It's posted multiple times in the last three posts that I have. I am not a fan of constantly repeating myself, so I apologize for being short.


----------



## steponz

Nice.. looks like fun.. x99 is my favorite of course lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Test bench is live. First time on X99, should be fun. Need to bin CPU, and these GPUs, and 2 sets of RAM. Woohoo. I think I should start a build log again..


----------



## steponz

Whatever bro.. just trying to help as your posts are quite confusing..

Nevermind then..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> It's posted multiple times in the last three posts that I have. I am not a fan of constantly repeating myself, so I apologize for being short.


----------



## robertr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Likely your bios..
> 
> 50 oc on core is very little..
> so something is definitely wrong.
> 
> I would try another bios and retry.
> 
> For power limit you can do the hard mods or modify it in the bios. I personally do both when benching ln2.
> 
> Have you downloaded the bios from kingpincooling.Com for classy cards?
> His site is down right now.. but should be up soon.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the cards don't come with a proper bios because of nvidia rules.


I'll download the bios when the site is up. I did test the mem oc on it's own. Got +400 with everything on stock but ofcourse, it's the core that matters the most for now.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> Ok, I went and got a DMM at the hardware store. When PX shows 1.200v under load, the DMM is showing 1.205v underload. Nothing will make it go above that. So, sure PX isn't showing the absolute correct voltage, but your assumption that it's going way beyond what PX is showing is wrong. We need someone to make a custom BIOS for the Classy that locks in voltage at around 1.23-1.25, still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way I can make it go above 1.200 is by using the Classified Controller, which isn't really helpful for every day use.


i never made any assumption, i told you not to trust what is reported by the driver and proved it. it would be foolish of me to speak about PX specifically since i don't use it.









however, i can talk about AB since i do have that.







and i just did a quick FSU run and saw 1.227 on my DMM w/o touching anything. then did a few runs adjusting the voltage +6, +12 and +50 and guess what i saw on my DMM?

*1.226*









so apparently one may not be able to adjust the voltage in AB. this is not a BIOS problem since the classy tool works fine.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Whatever bro.. just trying to help as your posts are quite confusing..
> 
> Nevermind then..


Short and sweet, you will see it if you look all but the last post. The first post was unclear/confusing, so I apologize.

1 I stated I didn't think the power slider mattered much, because Vince stated that it wasn't necessary to adjust it on the 980KPE, and he set the slider 100% all the time on one of the bios.
2 I linked the article that said to short the resistor 5M0 to remove the powertarget, but the Classified and KPE card does not have the 5M0 resistor. Without a resistor, the power slider wouldn't change anything. Read #1 again.
3 StrongIsland pointed out they used a different *type* of resistor. I conceded that was probably correct and I didn't know those were the resistors since they are completely different.
4 I stated that twice in two post back to back. That was why I stated I don't like repeating myself. I apologize for being short.


----------



## steponz

yeah man.. I got ya.

Bios on KPE 980ti will likely take care of it for the KPE.

The guy has a 980ti Classified which is going to be totally different.

I would also not recommend to use the KPE bios on the classified because of the different Memory used on the KPE card.

980ti Classified = Hynix Memory
980ti KingPin = Samsung Memory

Out of the factory it will be limited. If he updates to the Classified bios posted on the kingpincooling.com, it should have the power limit removed.
Here's the thread since the site is back up.

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3801

Just trying to be clear as the thread can grow quite a bit and become confusing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> oh man, I'm so jealous, that card really does look beautiful, awesome setup. I have my money ready for next batch. Also got my 1600 p2 ready, I have never been so excited over a power supply. Everything about it is amazing.


lol - still haven't gotten the "tingle in my leg" that the titan x did.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Doesn't matter.. I just want to see something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the asic you got? In gpuz?


72.2 in gpuZ. got what I paid for (and no more).


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - still haven't gotten the "tingle in my leg" that the titan x did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72.2 in gpuZ. got what I paid for (and no more).


Lol did you expect more?

Push the memory on the card, samsung memory can do quite well with a little bit of voltage. Don't go too crazy though.

Do you still have a Titan X to compare?

How can you not get the tingle.... that thing looks beautiful compared to a reference Titan X... lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Lol did you expect more?
> 
> Push the memory on the card, samsung memory can do quite well with a little bit of voltage. Don't go too crazy though.
> 
> Do you still have a Titan X to compare?
> 
> How can you not get the tingle.... that thing looks beautiful compared to a reference Titan X... lol


looks real good - i gotta admit. And the power section is put together real well. I think the tingle will be there once evbot firmaware update works. How's the sammy ram scale with voltage?
first water cooled valley run:

[email protected] gpu core @ 1522


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looks real good - i gotta admit. And the power section is put together real well. I think the tingle will be there once evbot formaware update works. How's the sammy ram scale with voltage?


Thats right you had an issue.. I would try doing the firmware again on the evbot... soemthing might have gone a little odd.

Thats the nice thing about samsung.. It actually scales with volts, unlike hynix...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Thats right you had an issue.. I would try doing the firmware again on the evbot... soemthing might have gone a little odd.
> 
> Thats the nice thing about samsung.. It actually scales with volts, unlike hynix...


the package direct from EVGA loads the version it claims (p56) but returns a "fail" message when you try to use it. Reflashed 3 times. the flash toll that (in the past) was needede for non-EVGA boards does not recognize the device. My evbot was working fine with 2 980KPs in March(?). haven;'t used it since.

hopefully another user with the 980TiKP (and we know who you are) has an evbot and can everify what I found.. or that my evbot must be borked.


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the package direct from EVGA loads the version it claims (p56) but returns a "fail" message when you try to use it. Reflashed 3 times. the flash toll that (in the past) was needede for non-EVGA boards does not recognize the device. My evbot was working fine with 2 980KPs in March(?). haven;'t used it since.
> 
> hopefully another user with the 980TiKP (and we know who you are) has an evbot and can everify what I found.. or that my evbot must be borked.


Strange.... If I had a KP.. I would tell ya right now lol.. Hopefully soon..


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the package direct from EVGA loads the version it claims (p56) but returns a "fail" message when you try to use it. Reflashed 3 times. the flash toll that (in the past) was needede for non-EVGA boards does not recognize the device. My evbot was working fine with 2 980KPs in March(?). haven;'t used it since.
> 
> hopefully another user with the 980TiKP (and we know who you are) has an evbot and can everify what I found.. or that my evbot must be borked.


What firmware are you using.. I don't think the newest stuff has been put up yet. Only classy.. thats likely why it doesn't work.
Ya get extra stuff with the kp to change.


----------



## cookiesowns

Well..

I'm even more giddy now. Kingston Predator DDR4 4x4GB 2666 C13 ended up being Hynix. the J batch 5960X was even better than the chip that got me into this spending spree. 1.125-1.15V 4.5Ghz Cinebench No problem. Running at 35 cache at 2666.

Going to use these settings for now and start playing with the KPE's


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Well..
> 
> I'm even more giddy now. Kingston Predator DDR4 4x4GB 2666 C13 ended up being Hynix. the J batch 5960X was even better than the chip that got me into this spending spree. 1.125-1.15V 4.5Ghz Cinebench No problem. Running at 35 cache at 2666.
> 
> Going to use these settings for now and start playing with the KPE's


Very nice..

Only problem with teh J batch is.. for LN2.. they sometimes scale like total crap on extreme cold.. great water and air chip though.

Lets see some gpu porn man...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> What firmware are you using.. I don't think the newest stuff has been put up yet. Only classy.. thats likely why it doesn't work.
> Ya get extra stuff with the kp to change.


this one. last on the list. p56

yeah, I know. I've had 780tiKPs, classys, 980KPs and this 980tiKP. gotta have a working evbot.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Very nice..
> 
> Only problem with teh J batch is.. for LN2.. they sometimes scale like total crap on extreme cold.. great water and air chip though.
> 
> Lets see some gpu porn man...


Yeah, not a problem for me. I don't think I'll dabble into full LN2 anytime soon. Water/Air for sure.

GPU porn TBD. I need to test my 74% ASIC card more, and I can't find my DMM.

Does anyone have a link to the classy tool? Temps are real good, but I get green garbage anywhere over 1520Mhz. ( In SLI ) Currently at 1.19-1.21V according to software.

FALSE ALARM: Might be SLI bridge. I was wondering why this SLI bridge was sitting in my "bad" pile of parts. It was from X58 Era. Using the one from the Rampage V now, lets see.

Update: Yup, ski bridge. New SLI Bridge benching at 1531Mhz in SLI +300 on vmem, no voltage change.


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i never made any assumption, i told you not to trust what is reported by the driver and proved it. it would be foolish of me to speak about PX specifically since i don't use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however, i can talk about AB since i do have that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i just did a quick FSU run and saw 1.227 on my DMM w/o touching anything. then did a few runs adjusting the voltage +6, +12 and +50 and guess what i saw on my DMM?
> 
> *1.226*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so apparently one may not be able to adjust the voltage in AB. this is not a BIOS problem since the classy tool works fine.


Nice!! You got the same thing I got. Thanks for double checking my research, peer-review in action. I think it's time to make a thread on the EVGA forums to complain about PX/AB not adjusting the Classified's voltage then.

This also just makes me want a custom BIOS that locks voltage at 1.235 under load even more, though.


----------



## Kimir

Yeah KPE are hardware p0rn. That the 980 (non Ti)




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Duh! look what I found under the load of TIM the card came with

hmm single slot


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this one. last on the list. p56
> 
> yeah, I know. I've had 780tiKPs, classys, 980KPs and this 980tiKP. gotta have a working evbot.


I know he will be releasing one soon.. So that one probably isn't final.

Ill see what I can find.


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah KPE are hardware p0rn. That the 980 (non Ti)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Duh! look what I found under the load of TIM the card came with
> 
> hmm single slot


No doubt..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> I know he will be releasing one soon.. So that one probably isn't final.
> 
> Ill see what I can find.


cool. I hear V&T are working on firmware and a bios...


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Yeah, not a problem for me. I don't think I'll dabble into full LN2 anytime soon. Water/Air for sure.
> 
> GPU porn TBD. I need to test my 74% ASIC card more, and I can't find my DMM.
> 
> Does anyone have a link to the classy tool? Temps are real good, but I get green garbage anywhere over 1520Mhz. ( In SLI ) Currently at 1.19-1.21V according to software.
> 
> FALSE ALARM: Might be SLI bridge. I was wondering why this SLI bridge was sitting in my "bad" pile of parts. It was from X58 Era. Using the one from the Rampage V now, lets see.
> 
> Update: Yup, ski bridge. New SLI Bridge benching at 1531Mhz in SLI +300 on vmem, no voltage change.


Pretty sure classy tool won't work with kp.. Pretty sure it doesn't work with 980ti classy now.

Cards look pretty good.. you should test 1 by 1 first... see which one is better... definitely check memory... its way better than benching hynix crap.


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool. I hear V&T are working on firmware and a bios...


Should see it very soon


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> Nice!! You got the same thing I got. Thanks for double checking my research, peer-review in action. I think it's time to make a thread on the EVGA forums to complain about PX/AB not adjusting the Classified's voltage then.
> 
> This also just makes me want a custom BIOS that locks voltage at 1.235 under load even more, though.


well hold that thought.

went and installed PX ver. 5.3.6, clicked on OVERBOOST set it to 1225mV after a few trial runs in FSU. 1.179 - 1.19ish reported in monitoring and OSD. 1.250 on the DMM.

so that appears to be functioning for me - esp. running the fans @100% and keeping it under 60c. i also notice running OC Scanner killed everything and wouldn't let me past 1400 no matter what.







my out of box boost is 1405.

on a side note - it got me 1Mhz more in my OC (1506)!


----------



## cookiesowns

I'll just leave this here:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7884825

CPU @ 4.7Ghz, Cache 4.5. 1.25V. Cards at +25V ( don't think it matters )

1508Mhz + 450 mem, 100% fan. KBOOST on.

Going to try pushing the card more, and find a DMM.


----------



## robertr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Likely your bios..
> 
> 50 oc on core is very little..
> so something is definitely wrong.
> 
> I would try another bios and retry.
> 
> For power limit you can do the hard mods or modify it in the bios. I personally do both when benching ln2.
> 
> Have you downloaded the bios from kingpincooling.Com for classy cards?
> His site is down right now.. but should be up soon.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the cards don't come with a proper bios because of nvidia rules.


update:

I downloaded the bios and still no luck on core. It's a dud and it's going back. I'm done tinkering around at this point. Hopefully the Zotac Extreme will fare better. Even if it doesn't OC at all, it'll be faster by default than this classy. So disappointed esp after the long wait.

I played around with fan settings, volts, etc everything to see if the core would perform on the new bios. Not one bit better than on the stock bios.


----------



## steponz

Why so low on mem?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Why so low on mem?


That was my first run.







Starting slow.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7884920

2nd run. Decided to run unscyned clocks. This allows me to run at the full reported 1.212V and not be limited by "SLI PERF"

1521 @ 1990mem. +475. 100% fan, but fan is capped at I think 80% from Nvidia, since it can spin up to 3200RPM on occasion and is only at 2800 right now.


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr1*
> 
> update:
> 
> I downloaded the bios and still no luck on core. It's a dud and it's going back. I'm done tinkering around at this point. Hopefully the Zotac Extreme will fare better. Even if it doesn't OC at all, it'll be faster by default than this classy. So disappointed esp after the long wait.
> 
> I played around with fan settings, volts, etc everything to see if the core would perform on the new bios. Not one bit better than on the stock bios.


Could just be a bad card.. happens sometimes... Go with a kp.. will be much better


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> That was my first run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting slow.


haha ya tease lol...


----------



## jk80520

Has anyone tried putting an EK 780 Classy block on the 980 Ti Classified? Thinking about getting one since I don't want to wait.


----------



## cookiesowns

Ok. 8Ghz Vmem in SLI no problem at all even at 1534Core.

Looks like jpmboy with 2x Titan X's is top 10 on HOF 3Dmark extreme 2x. I'm at #22

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7884974 1534 +500 mem. Going to try pushing core more. If i can't past 1550 in SLI, I'm going to go for single card.

Still no volt tweaks other than potentially useless +25mv.

Just as I thought, can't go higher than 1550.

Does anyone know the pinout for the Probe-It connector?


----------



## robertr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Could just be a bad card.. happens sometimes... Go with a kp.. will be much better


not worth 150 premium minimum for no OC guarantee. As i said earlier, my current card is a 72% asic so I'm not really buying into the asic story but I'm sure evga will make a pretty penny on the hype.


----------



## steponz

There's no guarantee anything even if you didn't buy based upon asic.

Asic is a good factor with Maxwell I've tested lots of cards andit is a pretty good indicator. I wish they had it along time ago.. then I woildnt have had to buy so many cards and resell to get good ones. I still think there's something more that your not looking into. Plus 50 on core is stupid easy and every card I have tested can do that.

Have you tested drivers.. what have you done to troubleshoot?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr1*
> 
> not worth 150 premium minimum for no OC guarantee. As i said earlier, my current card is a 72% asic so I'm not really buying into the asic story but I'm sure evga will make a pretty penny on the hype.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Ok. 8Ghz Vmem in SLI no problem at all even at 1534Core.
> 
> Looks like jpmboy with 2x Titan X's is top 10 on HOF 3Dmark extreme 2x. I'm at #22
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7884974 1534 +500 mem. Going to try pushing core more. If i can't past 1550 in SLI, I'm going to go for single card.
> 
> Still no volt tweaks other than potentially useless +25mv.
> 
> Just as I thought, can't go higher than 1550.
> 
> Does anyone know the pinout for the Probe-It connector?



I hate trying to remember that:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




color coded.


----------



## steponz

Is he all water?

Try pushing mem higher.. these are samsungs not junk hynix..

are you air or water?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Ok. 8Ghz Vmem in SLI no problem at all even at 1534Core.
> 
> Looks like jpmboy with 2x Titan X's is top 10 on HOF 3Dmark extreme 2x. I'm at #22
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7884974 1534 +500 mem. Going to try pushing core more. If i can't past 1550 in SLI, I'm going to go for single card.
> 
> Still no volt tweaks other than potentially useless +25mv.
> 
> Just as I thought, can't go higher than 1550.
> 
> Does anyone know the pinout for the Probe-It connector?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Is he all water?
> 
> Try pushing mem higher.. these are samsungs not junk hynix..
> 
> are you air or water?


I'm on Air.

DMM working, interesting results on voltage. I'll need to test cards 1 by 1, definitely cannot go higher than 1536 in SLI on AIR, I think the 75% ASIC card is the deterrent. Still testing.....


----------



## Jpmboy

water cooled TXs. Cyclops3 bios









after playing with an air cooled card. keeping the kpe below 40C helps some.








only valley so far, but beat my TX score by 2 fps.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

to rememer you only have to remember the order of 3 if you put some sort of marker on just the positives, I put some LET on mine vcore> mem > pll

the others I don't use.. do you?

hell I usually only use gpuv


----------



## steponz

Not too bad..

I do my own bio's..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> water cooled TXs. Cyclops3 bios


----------



## robertr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> There's no guarantee anything even if you didn't buy based upon asic.
> 
> Asic is a good factor with Maxwell I've tested lots of cards andit is a pretty good indicator. I wish they had it along time ago.. then I woildnt have had to buy so many cards and resell to get good ones. I still think there's something more that your not looking into. Plus 50 on core is stupid easy and every card I have tested can do that.
> 
> Have you tested drivers.. what have you done to troubleshoot?


I've tested 3 sets of drives and 2 different cards. My buddy's SC+ ACX2.0+ card runs at 1470core and 7800mem on the same machine and that's only with a 67% ASIC. Mine is 72%. Did the driver cleaner in between also to make sure nothing is left behind.

I'm not sure what more I can really do at this point. As I stated, the memory does OC well but the core seems to have no headroom regardless of BIOS, drivers, voltage or fan. If I'm doing something wrong, I'm really puzzled as to what. Clearly I just got very unlucky this time around.

Between the G1 or the Zotac AMP Extreme, any suggestions? Unless I'm reading it wrong, the Zotac comes clocked faster from the factory.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Not too bad..
> 
> I do my own bio's..


eh - I'm only "qualified" on MBT.

I'm still on the Normal bios on this thing.


----------



## cookiesowns

LOL.

Well, yay for silicon lottery. 1st card 79.2 ASIC does 1-2 bins lower than the 75.4% ASIC card. The 1st card runs a bit hotter as well.

May have to re-tim the first card to see if its temps affecting it or not.

Anyways. 1531Mhz seems to be the max I can go in SLI.

75.4% ASIC card can do 1-2 passes of Valley 1440P max out at 1564.

EDIT: ***? Did overboots, manual voltage, can run valley longer at 1577MHz ( still unstable but meh ) at only 1175mv.

Wow, Maxwell is baffling lol. I need water blocks now! Anyone know what blocks fit? Or should I go uniblock?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Nice i wonder if you can sell it as a binned one for 900$ xD
I am. Actually sorta curious, it might sell.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> water cooled TXs. Cyclops3 bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after playing with an air cooled card. keeping the kpe below 40C helps some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only valley so far, but beat my TX score by 2 fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice one.









Think the Samsung ram might help.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Nice i wonder if you can sell it as a binned one for 900$ xD
> I am. Actually sorta curious, it might sell.


Who knows. I think I'm doing it wrong though. These cards really do need to be placed on Chilled water or LN2. Once temps go over 51C I start getting instability. Lowering voltages actually make it run stable for longer because temps are lower.

Going back to high ASIC card and seeing what happens.


----------



## steponz

What are you using to overclock the card.. try numerous things I have seen where a oc tool would cause this issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr1*
> 
> I've tested 3 sets of drives and 2 different cards. My buddy's SC+ ACX2.0+ card runs at 1470core and 7800mem on the same machine and that's only with a 67% ASIC. Mine is 72%. Did the driver cleaner in between also to make sure nothing is left behind.
> 
> I'm not sure what more I can really do at this point. As I stated, the memory does OC well but the core seems to have no headroom regardless of BIOS, drivers, voltage or fan. If I'm doing something wrong, I'm really puzzled as to what. Clearly I just got very unlucky this time around.
> 
> Between the G1 or the Zotac AMP Extreme, any suggestions? Unless I'm reading it wrong, the Zotac comes clocked faster from the factory.


----------



## steponz

Dude.. push mem.. what's the mem limit..
that's where these cards will really help in scoring like crazy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Who knows. I think I'm doing it wrong though. These cards really do need to be placed on Chilled water or LN2. Once temps go over 51C I start getting instability. Lowering voltages actually make it run stable for longer because temps are lower.
> 
> Going back to high ASIC card and seeing what happens.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> water cooled TXs. Cyclops3 bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after playing with an air cooled card. keeping the kpe below 40C helps some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only valley so far, but beat my TX score by 2 fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow...









Stock voltage...?


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Remember when people used to overclock to get a FREE performance boost? Lol


----------



## cookiesowns

Ok.

Modded the vBIOS to get more fan speed. 2800RPM just wasn't enough. Fans run relatively quiet. 100% = 3400RPM now

As for vMEM, currently I seem to be able to get around +650 - +700 depending on benchmark and what my core is at. Anything past 665 seems to have mild artifacts here and there. Anything past 700 = gobbles of artifacts.

This is all AIR and at 2800RPM fans. No voltage boost on memory since I don't have EVBOT


----------



## steponz

Nice... voltage will likely help..
sometimes when you stress mem so high.. you need to compensate with voltage on the core. That mem... keep it going man.. I wanna see some dingle card stuff. That my thing









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Modded the vBIOS to get more fan speed. 2800RPM just wasn't enough. Fans run relatively quiet. 100% = 3400RPM now
> 
> As for vMEM, currently I seem to be able to get around +650 - +700 depending on benchmark and what my core is at. Anything past 665 seems to have mild artifacts here and there. Anything past 700 = gobbles of artifacts.
> 
> This is all AIR and at 2800RPM fans. No voltage boost on memory since I don't have EVBOT


----------



## iamhollywood5

Just installed mine tonight, immediately put it under water with the old 780 Classy block and so far it's been awesome! 77.0% ASIC, boosts to 1418mhz outta the box, so far I'm running 1513mhz stable and I haven't tried to go further yet. Super quiet, basically no coil noise at all. Think I got a good one









So where can I find the classy controller for the 980 Ti Classy? Do I just download the 980 non-Ti Classy tool in the OP?


----------



## KickAssCop

Motivan, if you are looking at this. Can you make an1.23 volt bios similar to the one you created for SC+. I need it to run my classified and normal card at similar specs. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Here: Mod bios for the EVGA 980 Ti Classified.
> 
> The bios is just a first *beta* version.
> 
> - 1.281mV
> - 1481mhz
> - better fan profile
> 
> No voltage throttle. With my card it is for now rock stable.
> 
> Max OC maybe 1490. With 1500 I have no artifacts but it crashes. I also tried with 1.300mV with the same result. Should I try with more voltage? What´s the max voltage for the classy?
> 
> Next days I will have more time for others modifications like memory clock, power and better fan profile.
> 
> (based on the LN2 of the classy, zosons mod bios and thanks to WerePug for the voltage sliders unlock)
> 
> 980TIECB1.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> **FLASH AT YOUR OWN RISK***


Thanks.
This bios is quite good, but I turned down the voltage to 1.237.5V max.
Unfortunately I cant run 1481 with 4000 on the memory. Max. stable for me is 1468 MHz with 4000 MHz memory. ASIC 79,4%.. This is not a good result for a Classy I think?


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> Thanks.
> This bios is quite good, but I turned down the voltage to 1.237.5V max.
> Unfortunately I cant run 1481 with 4000 on the memory. Max. stable for me is 1468 MHz with 4000 MHz memory. ASIC 79,4%.. This is not a good result for a Classy I think?


Terrible result with the asic scores. You should be boosting to 1500+ on stock setting. Better u flash back original bios


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Terrible result with the asic scores. You should be boosting to 1500+ on stock setting. Better u flash back original bios


With original bios my Max stable OC is still 1468. Everything above results in driver crashes after 30 mins heaven or Firestrike Loop..


----------



## dansi

Seems like a defective one. Try see how much you boost at all stock settings. Classy not play well with PX adjustments at the moment


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Seems like a defective one. Try see how much you boost at all stock settings. Classy not play well with PX adjustments at the moment


Without OC the card boosts to 1430 MHz and throttles down to 1418 MHz at 67°C.
I OC with AB, I dont like the PX..


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> Without OC the card boosts to 1430 MHz and throttles down to 1418 MHz at 67°C.
> I OC with AB, I dont like the PX..


1430 stock is damn good. Try not adjust anything else besides core boost. Memory 2000mhZ coul be too high too hot


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Well, yay for silicon lottery. 1st card 79.2 ASIC does 1-2 bins lower than the 75.4% ASIC card. The 1st card runs a bit hotter as well.
> 
> May have to re-tim the first card to see if its temps affecting it or not.
> 
> Anyways. 1531Mhz seems to be the max I can go in SLI.
> 
> 75.4% ASIC card can do 1-2 passes of Valley 1440P max out at 1564.
> 
> EDIT: ***? *Did overboots*, manual voltage, can run valley longer at 1577MHz ( still unstable but meh ) at only 1175mv.
> 
> Wow, Maxwell is baffling lol. I need water blocks now! Anyone know what blocks fit? Or should I go uniblock?


what's "overboots"?
Go with the uniblock. Like other KP cards, the coldplate works great on the rest of the card with just cold air. While I was running valley last night I scanned the card with an IR thermo and NOTHING is actually hot at all. I mean highest temp the gun grabbed was mid 40s.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Nice one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think the Samsung ram might help.


THanks T. when I push the ram higher it's not artifacting... just does the grey-screen freeze.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Who knows. I think I'm doing it wrong though. These cards really do need to be placed on Chilled water or LN2. Once temps go over 51C I start getting instability. Lowering voltages actually make it run stable for longer because temps are lower.
> Going back to high ASIC card and seeing what happens.


Very temp dependent. Especially for long duration loads like gaming (did a little CODAW to compare with TX). for flash benching cold winter air may be enough. I thinkthe cryo guys are gonna love the card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Wow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock voltage...?


Yes.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Terrible result with the asic scores. You should be boosting to 1500+ on stock setting. Better u flash back original bios


The asic score of my classy is 63% :/


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> The asic score of my classy is 63% :/


**** score. Sorry you lost. Many reference 980ti will beat yours in games frame rates sadly


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> 1430 stock is damn good. Try not adjust anything else besides core boost. Memory 2000mhZ coul be too high too hot


Mhm I could try only oc the core but a 1500 MHz core with stock memory of 1753 MHz is a lot faster than 1468 with a 2000 MHz memory?


----------



## dansi

I mean no need 2000mhz memory
maybe 1900mhz memory and 1550mhz core.
that will be easily faster.


----------



## hemon

Modbios for the

EVGA 980 Ti Classified:

- Boost clock 1480mhz
- Base clock 1190
- 1231.3mV *unlocked* voltage (thanks to WerePug)
- 375W default power target at 100%
- custom fan profile
- very stable with my card (ASIC 63.4)
- no power or voltage throttle

- based on: LN2 classified bios and zosons bios.

Feedbacks are appreciated. If you think it could be better, just ask what I have to change!

Flash at your own risk and have fun thumb.gif

980TIECV1.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> I mean no need 2000mhz memory
> maybe 1900mhz memory and 1550mhz core.
> that will be easily faster.


But that is simply not possible with my card, 1550 is ridiculous. I can't get my card to 1481 with stock memory, maximum is 1468.

At least 1468/2000 gives me 21000 graphic points in Firestrike, that was my goal..
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5504266


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> But that is simply not possible with my card, 1550 is ridiculous. I can't get my card to 1481 with stock memory, maximum is 1468.


your asic scores is very high, watch how much evga sells kpe 980ti with your kind of asic scores.

maybe not 1550, but 1510 ~ 1530 should be possible for 3dmark pass.

something is wrong if you only can do 1481 with stocks everything.

What are you testing with?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> But that is simply not possible with my card, 1550 is ridiculous. I can't get my card to 1481 with stock memory, maximum is 1468.


I hope you guys are not comparing the wrong OS tool reading. Only GPUZ, AB Monitor and NVI Monnitor are "accurate" regarding core clocks across available drivers.


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> your asic scores is very high, watch how much evga sells kpe 980ti with your kind of asic scores.
> 
> maybe not 1550, but 1510 ~ 1530 should be possible for 3dmark pass.
> 
> something is wrong if you only can do 1481 with stocks everything.
> 
> What are you testing with?


If you just want a 3D Mark pass, well that is no problem at all with 1500+ on the core for me.
I CAN'T do 1481 with stock memory, only 1468. Well, I can run Firestrike with 1500/2000 without problem BUT that is absolutely far away from game stable. In Project cars I would get a driver crash after a few minutes. I am mainly testing with heaven actually. everything above 1468 gives me driver crashes. Again, 3D Mark runs fine but no game would be stable with such an OC.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> If you just want a 3D Mark pass, well that is no problem at all with 1500+ on the core for me.
> I CAN'T do 1481 with stock memory, only 1468. Well, I can run Firestrike with 1500/2000 without problem BUT that is absolutely far away from game stable. In Project cars I would get a driver crash after a few minutes. I am mainly testing with heaven actually. everything above 1468 gives me driver crashes. Again, 3D Mark runs fine but no game would be stable with such an OC.


Try my bios. I won 10mhz with..


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Modbios for the
> 
> EVGA 980 Ti Classified:
> 
> - Boost clock 1480mhz
> - Base clock 1190
> - 1231.3mV *unlocked* voltage (thanks to WerePug)
> - 375W default power target at 100%
> - custom fan profile
> - very stable with my card (ASIC 63.4)
> - no power or voltage throttle
> 
> - based on: LN2 classified bios and zosons bios.
> 
> Feedbacks are appreciated. If you think it could be better, just ask what I have to change!
> 
> Flash at your own risk and have fun thumb.gif
> 
> 980TIECV1.zip 152k .zip file


Working well for me! Thanks @hemon

Just ordered a 780 Classy EK block from FrozenCPU, it should fit the 980 Ti Classy based on EK's visual checks in CAD. You have to call to place an order, but they have 5 in stock if anyone else is interested. Only place in the US that carries them it seems.


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Try my bios. I won 10mhz with..


I am already using your BIOS, with some changes.
Maybe you wanna look? It is with 1468.5 fixed Boost, 4000 MHz Memory, 1.237.5V and a PowerTarget of 450W = 100 %.

GTX980Ti_ClassyOC146820001237450W.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> I am already using your BIOS, with some changes.
> Maybe you wanna look? It is with 1468.5 fixed Boost, 4000 MHz Memory, 1.237.5V and a PowerTarget of 450W = 100 %.
> 
> GTX980Ti_ClassyOC146820001237450W.zip 152k .zip file


Could you please do a bios for me that has
1290 boost
Default memory
1.23 volts
Power target of 450 w

Would really appreciate it. Sorry I don't know how to edit a bios


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> Working well for me! Thanks @hemon
> 
> Just ordered a 780 Classy EK block from *FrozenCPU*, it should fit the 980 Ti Classy based on EK's visual checks in CAD. You have to call to place an order, but they have 5 in stock if anyone else is interested. Only place in the US that carries them it seems.


Are they back and are they reputable? I'd like to pick up a classy block as well.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> If you just want a 3D Mark pass, well that is no problem at all with 1500+ on the core for me.
> I CAN'T do 1481 with stock memory, only 1468. Well, I can run Firestrike with 1500/2000 without problem BUT that is absolutely far away from game stable. In Project cars I would get a driver crash after a few minutes. I am mainly testing with heaven actually. everything above 1468 gives me driver crashes. Again, 3D Mark runs fine but no game would be stable with such an OC.


well said. I wonder what is average overclock of those high asic 980ti when playing real games?

Those 1550 with 21k 3dmark scores, do the clocks keep at >1500 during say witcher3 or gtav ultra settings?


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> well said. I wonder what is average overclock of those high asic 980ti when playing real games?
> 
> Those 1550 with 21k 3dmark scores, do the clocks keep at >1500 during say witcher3 or gtav ultra settings?


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5504266

I can also do 21k graphics score with 1468/2000, no need to oc it to 1550..^^
But I am not looking for a 3DMark stable OC, I am looking for a gamestable OC and everything over 1468 is crashing to Desktop for me.. Could be that my card is defective, though..


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> Are they back and are they reputable? I'd like to pick up a classy block as well.


They were pretty good until they had the issue with the owner. However, when I called, everyone was very friendly and ordering was easy. Should be good to go. I actually liked giving them business, alcoholism is terrible disease, and I'd like to see them get back on their feet. The poor employees, too. I have no relationship with them, even though this sounds like a shill post. I've only ordered from them one prior time.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I would stick with performance. They have reps in this community if any problems do arise.
After what the employees at frozen went through, I refuse to give that company any of my money. That was not the first incident...


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I would stick with performance. They have reps in this community if any problems do arise.
> After what the employees at frozen went through, I refuse to give that company any of my money. That was not the first incident...


I didn't know it wasn't the first incident. Either way, if you want a 780 Classy block to throw on your new 980 Ti Classy, you're going to have to order it from FrozenCPU because Performance-PCs doesn't have it in stock. One user already reported that the 780 Classy block works on the 980 Ti Classy. I'd rather just buy from Frozen than have to wait 3 months for EK to make one. Didn't it take like 6 months for them to make a 980 Classy block? I'll take the risk with Frozen.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

You try ordering it through ek's website?
Yeah first incident involved an employee getting their head put through a wall... I have had great experience with performance.


----------



## szeged

frozencpu accidently sent me only 2 out of 4 fittings i ordered from them, i sent them an email to send the other 2 whenever they get the chance no big rush etc etc. Got a reply back asking for the name of the employee that packed my package so they could get yelled at....like....what.


----------



## Jpmboy

I've never had an issue with FCPU. If they are open for business I'll be buying from 'em. Too many rumors about what actually went down, and if/when you ever start and own a business w/ employees, it's easy to understand how it could drive anyone to the bottle.


----------



## szeged

Id buy from them again gladly, ive had nothing but good experience as a customer, i do feel sorry for the way the owner treated the employees though.


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> You try ordering it through ek's website?
> Yeah first incident involved an employee getting their head put through a wall... I have had great experience with performance.


Yeah, I looked at quite a few places last night such as eBay, Performance, NCIX, B/S/Ts at Reddit, [H], here, a few Canadian websites, and EK. FrozenCPU was the only place that had them, and even there I couldn't order online. I had to wait until the AM to call and place the order.


----------



## fruits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5504266
> 
> I can also do 21k graphics score with 1468/2000, no need to oc it to 1550..^^
> But I am not looking for a 3DMark stable OC, I am looking for a gamestable OC and everything over 1468 is crashing to Desktop for me.. Could be that my card is defective, though..


Mine artifacts above 1470 or so and crashes in tw3 after a few minutes. Asic 73.8%
It seems a lot more stable in games when I limit the fps to 60 but it eventually crashes after an hour or so and adding voltage makes the artifacts worse.
That said, this copper cooler is legit voodoo magic and the memory simply blows my mind. It's running at +650 and seems rocks solid.

Does anyone know what the two switches on the back of the card are for? I read through the manual and most of the articles I could find but nothing made mentions of it except the official page that said something about backplate with LED controls that was worded kinda weird...
Are they the same 25mV boost switches like the older kpes or something else completely?


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fruits*
> 
> Mine artifacts above 1470 or so and crashes in tw3 after a few minutes. Asic 73.8%
> It seems a lot more stable in games when I limit the fps to 60 but it eventually crashes after an hour or so and adding voltage makes the artifacts worse.
> That said, this copper cooler is legit voodoo magic and the memory simply blows my mind. It's running at +650 and seems rocks solid.
> 
> Does anyone know what the two switches on the back of the card are for? I read through the manual and most of the articles I could find but nothing made mentions of it except the official page that said something about backplate with LED controls that was worded kinda weird...
> Are they the same 25mV boost switches like the older kpes or something else completely?


KP Card or Classy?


----------



## fruits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> KP Card or Classy?


KPE in this case. I do have a regular classy that I bought because I couldn't wait and there were little news for a while. I'll be the first to admit I have no clue what I'm doing but the classy seems to run a lot better... I'll wait til the unofficial bios is out and the cards are watercooled before concluding anything.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fruits*
> 
> KPE in this case. I do have a regular classy that I bought because I couldn't wait and there were little news for a while. I'll be the first to admit I have no clue what I'm doing but the classy seems to run a lot better... I'll wait til the unofficial bios is out and the cards are watercooled before concluding anything.


KPE 980 or KPE 980Ti?


----------



## fruits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> KPE 980 or KPE 980Ti?


KPE 980ti.
I'm pretty sure the other one doesn't have the copper heatsink.

Does anyone know that those two mini-switches on the back of the card are for by any chance?


----------



## BigFume

Quick question,

What's the difference between the 980 Ti Classified, 980 TI SC + and 980 TI SC? Thanks, I'm trying to make my decision.







.


----------



## steponz

I'm pretty sure it's for voltage droop on core and mem.. time to whip out the multimeter and find out..


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFume*
> 
> Quick question,
> 
> What's the difference between the 980 Ti Classified, 980 TI SC + and 980 TI SC? Thanks, I'm trying to make my decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


SC is a reference card with a 110mhz factory overclock. SC+ is a SC with a better cooler. Classified is a custom card with better power delivery, a higher factory overclock, and the ability to run multiple bios.


----------



## DNMock

So how is that claim of nearly equal performance clock for clock with T-X from the 980ti KPE? Any thing to that or was it just hot air?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> So how is that claim of nearly equal performance clock for clock with T-X from the 980ti KPE? Any thing to that or was it just hot air?


The samsung memory with tight timings.
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3816


----------



## AEM74

Any rumors on when Kingpin will come back to stock, at least if it's within the next two weeks?


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fruits*
> 
> Mine artifacts above 1470 or so and crashes in tw3 after a few minutes. Asic 73.8%
> It seems a lot more stable in games when I limit the fps to 60 but it eventually crashes after an hour or so and adding voltage makes the artifacts worse.
> That said, this copper cooler is legit voodoo magic and the memory simply blows my mind. It's running at +650 and seems rocks solid.
> 
> Does anyone know what the two switches on the back of the card are for? I read through the manual and most of the articles I could find but nothing made mentions of it except the official page that said something about backplate with LED controls that was worded kinda weird...
> Are they the same 25mV boost switches like the older kpes or something else completely?


1470mhz under load is not good for 74 asic, or any asic actually. Its off where it should be and should not be crashing anything at that speed. Can you please take a picture of the card showing the serial number and private message me with it? There are 4 dips on the card, not just two. Two are voltage offsets and two are for core and memory droop adjust. The other one should be left alone. We will cover all of this in the OC guide that gets posted tomorrow at KPC.
What voltage is the card running under full load at probe point?


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AEM74*
> 
> Any rumors on when Kingpin will come back to stock, at least if it's within the next two weeks?


YES, there is very large retail batch coming in that time, should also see it at all the usual etailer places then too.


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Does anyone know that those two mini-switches on the back of the card are for by any chance?


oops


----------



## AEM74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> YES, there is very large retail batch coming in that time, should also see it at all the usual etailer places then too.


Thanks, hopefully it lasts longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> So how is that claim of nearly equal performance clock for clock with T-X from the 980ti KPE? Any thing to that or was it just hot air?


Hot air








No it's not just hot air, LOL. The samsung memory puts the card between 980ti and titanX performance wise. It can go tighter, but needs more voltage when clocking high. Samsung can do that.
On Ln2, the sammies help the card to scale right in score as well.


----------



## steponz

^
So true...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Hot air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not just hot air, LOL. The samsung memory puts the card between 980ti and titanX performance wise. It can go tighter, but needs more voltage when clocking high. Samsung can do that.
> On Ln2, the sammies help the card to scale right in score as well.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Hot air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not just hot air, LOL. The samsung memory puts the card between 980ti and titanX performance wise. It can go tighter, but needs more voltage when clocking high. Samsung can do that.
> On Ln2, the sammies help the card to scale right in score as well.


Are the Sammies that much more expensive that they couldn't have put these on the Classy as well?


----------



## Kimir

I believed that the selling by ASIC was like the availability of the 980KPE by pre-order at first when released. So this selling by ASIC will not last and eventually the card will be sold at it's default price (the 72% I imagine) and one might try is luck and get a higher ASIC.
Am I wrong?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The samsung memory with tight timings.
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3816


Nice







Promise delivered on I see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Hot air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not just hot air, LOL. The samsung memory puts the card between 980ti and titanX performance wise. It can go tighter, but needs more voltage when clocking high. Samsung can do that.
> On Ln2, the sammies help the card to scale right in score as well.


Yeah, I figured as much on LN2, probably should have worded it differently, didn't mean to imply it was B.S. all together. Better wording would have been if it makes a big enough difference on air/water cooling to matter.

Regardless, Kimir's graph shows it being 100% as advertised.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I believed that the selling by ASIC was like the availability of the 980KPE by pre-order at first when released. So this selling by ASIC will not last and eventually the card will be sold at it's default price (the 72% I imagine) and one might try is luck and get a higher ASIC.
> Am I wrong?


Lets hope you are correct! I cant imagine other retailers selling by asic and by then I will have enough $$$ to play the lottery







I hope


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promise delivered on I see.
> Yeah, I figured as much on LN2, probably should have worded it differently, didn't mean to imply it was B.S. all together. Better wording would have been if it makes a big enough difference on air/water cooling to matter.
> 
> Regardless, Kimir's graph shows it being 100% as advertised.


I believe that's TCW's (KP, Vince) graph.


----------



## Kimir

That's Tin graph. Clic the image redirect you to the KPC forum topic.


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> Are the Sammies that much more expensive that they couldn't have put these on the Classy as well?


We (me and tin) are the only ones that concept and design KPE cards. It's was our decision to put samsung on this card just like with 780ti kp.
Classified is completely different card, and was designed in line with NVIDIA guidelines and spec for Ti custom cards (must use hynix).


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> We *(me and tin) are the only ones that concept and design* KPE cards. It's was our decision to put samsung on this card just like with 780ti kp.
> Classified is completely different card, and was designed in line with NVIDIA guidelines and spec for Ti custom cards (must use hynix).


----------



## Jpmboy

Has anyone tried flashing their evbot with the p56 firmware from *here*
with the included flash tool (the one previously released for non-EVGA MB does not recogize the device - 980TiKP)


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I believe that's TCW's (KP, Vince) graph.


Tin, Vince, or whomever I'm just glad to see it provide a notable difference even on peasant cooling methods.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> We (me and tin) are the only ones that concept and design KPE cards. It's was our decision to put samsung on this card just like with 780ti kp.
> Classified is completely different card, and was designed in line with NVIDIA guidelines and spec for Ti custom cards (must use hynix).


I was unaware of that. To tell the truth I just figured EVGA used your handle for the sake of branding a gpu targeting sub-zero overclockers, hence why I was a little tentative about the claims. Always a bit skeptical of the claims made by the marketing and advertising side, rarely skeptical of claims by the designers and engineers.


----------



## cookiesowns

So.....

I've discovered something interesting, EVGA should work on Quality Control.

There was WAY too much TIM on the 79.2% ASIC Card, no wonder it runs hot. Some of the ThermalPads wasn't contacting the VRAM and VRM areas as well. Took everything apart, cleaned it all up, and re-torqued the screws ( some were way under torqued )

Dropped temps 5-8C, which were good enough to allow me to bench Valley at 1559Mhz. Trying to get a 3D mark run in, just waiting for room to cool down.

The other card had a stripped screw on the mem plate, however the TIM was applied much better on this one. Didn't need to take it apart. Screws were still just a tad under-torqued.



Photos are on the iPhone, will upload later.


----------



## Lays

Can I use kingpins "ClassyXX" BIOS on my Classified 980 KR-3988 Card?

He released it when 2988 was still the normal 980 Classified.

Also the Classified tool for 980 in the OP of this thread adds like 200mv more than I set it (measured with DMM)

Where can I get a classified tool for 980 Classified 3988 card with PWM adjustment?


----------



## AEM74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> So.....
> 
> I've discovered something interesting, EVGA should work on Quality Control.
> 
> There was WAY too much TIM on the 79.2% ASIC Card, no wonder it runs hot. Some of the ThermalPads wasn't contacting the VRAM and VRM areas as well. Took everything apart, cleaned it all up, and re-torqued the screws ( some were way under torqued )
> 
> Dropped temps 5-8C, which were good enough to allow me to bench Valley at 1559Mhz. Trying to get a 3D mark run in, just waiting for room to cool down.
> 
> The other card had a stripped screw on the mem plate, however the TIM was applied much better on this one. Didn't need to take it apart. Screws were still just a tad under-torqued.
> 
> 
> 
> Photos are on the iPhone, will upload later.


Any good way to tell if TIM is applied without taking it apart? I don't have spare thermal paste lying around if it has to be done.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AEM74*
> 
> Any good way to tell if TIM is applied without taking it apart? I don't have spare thermal paste lying around if it has to be done.


Yes. You shouldn't be seeing temps in excess of 60C under 3Dmark, with decent ambients. 72F-78F. If you are going over 60C at default voltages and 100% fan, it means that you need to apply TIM.

You really need to have "JUST" the right amount on these cards, too little = hot, too much = hot. I re-did the 2nd card, and it runs a lot cooler than the first


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AEM74*
> 
> Any good way to tell if TIM is applied without taking it apart? I don't have spare thermal paste lying around if it has to be done.


Don't open that card up till you get some TIM


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> So.....
> 
> I've discovered something interesting, EVGA should work on Quality Control.
> 
> There was WAY too much TIM on the 79.2% ASIC Card, no wonder it runs hot. Some of the ThermalPads wasn't contacting the VRAM and VRM areas as well. Took everything apart, cleaned it all up, and re-torqued the screws ( some were way under torqued )
> 
> Dropped temps 5-8C, which were good enough to allow me to bench Valley at 1559Mhz. Trying to get a 3D mark run in, just waiting for room to cool down.
> 
> The other card had a stripped screw on the mem plate, however the TIM was applied much better on this one. Didn't need to take it apart. Screws were still just a tad under-torqued.
> 
> 
> 
> Photos are on the iPhone, will upload later.


Wow - I thought it was just my card! Goobered up the TIM (I mean more than I've ever seen applied OEM) And a number of backplate screws were loose - not under torqued, loose.


----------



## steponz

Guys .. as a habit..I always replace paste and torque screws right when I get new cards. I don't trust any manufacturer...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Wow - I thought it was just my card! Goobered up the TIM (I mean more than I've ever seen applied OEM) And a number of backplate screws were loose - not under torqued, loose.


----------



## Lays

Can anyone help me please?

I'm having issues with Classified controller, any voltage adjustments I make to it is crashing my driver under load.

(980 Classified 3988 version 344.75 driver)


----------



## AEM74

Seems like I should at the very least check the screws. Thanks.


----------



## robertr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5504266
> 
> I can also do 21k graphics score with 1468/2000, no need to oc it to 1550..^^
> But I am not looking for a 3DMark stable OC, I am looking for a gamestable OC and everything over 1468 is crashing to Desktop for me.. Could be that my card is defective, though..


Your card is still better than my classy. Even a +30 core over stock crashes mine and that's with a 72% asic.

The SC+ ACX+ I have runs 1454core 8000mem in games all day without any issue. Frankly, I think EVGA focused more on the KPE where they can get a lot more margin from enthusiast with their new tiered pricing model. The only nice thing I can say about my classy is that the cooler is better than the SC+ model.

For those maxing air, the cooler on the SC+ ACX+ isn't good enough unless you like hearing fans blasting at full speed to keep the temps in check. Probably going to go with a G1 and hope it doesn't have coil whine.


----------



## BigFume

Is the ASIC % relevant for the 780 Ti KingPins, I just checked the two I have. One is 78.7% the other is 90.9%?


----------



## robertr1

The ASIC comes into play based on your core's overall potential.

If your core has high potential and your ASIC is good, then you'll need less voltage to extract that potential. It also means you'll encounter thermal limits later than someone with the same core potential but a poor ASIC quality. The person with the poor ASIC will need more voltage which will lead to higher temps and hitting a thermal limit which steps down the clocks. So while you both might have the same quality core, the ASIC will determine who has a better chance to a

Ultimately, if your core doesn't have the potential, your ASIC quality is irrelevant.

With the Ti's not taking voltage past a certain amount, you need both a core with a high potential AND a high asic to maximize the overlock. Thus, you see evga setting the KPE prices based on ASIC quality.

I keep reading these " you should get 1500+ easily with that ASIC!" on here. Those comments are absolutely irrelevant to this card.


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr1*
> 
> Your card is still better than my classy. Even a +30 core over stock crashes mine and that's with a 72% asic.
> 
> The SC+ ACX+ I have runs 1454core 8000mem in games all day without any issue. Frankly, I think EVGA focused more on the KPE where they can get a lot more margin from enthusiast with their new tiered pricing model. The only nice thing I can say about my classy is that the cooler is better than the SC+ model.
> 
> For those maxing air, the cooler on the SC+ ACX+ isn't good enough unless you like hearing fans blasting at full speed to keep the temps in check. Probably going to go with a G1 and hope it doesn't have coil whine.


Well OK my card performs that bad that I will RMA it. Just crashed with 1468 in the core, everything else at stock with stock Bios. This is ridiculous, some can oc it to 1500+ and I can't get my card to go over 1450?! With ASIC 79,4???


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> Well OK my card performs that bad that I will RMA it. Just crashed with 1468 in the core, everything else at stock with stock Bios. This is ridiculous, some can oc it to 1500+ and I can't get my card to go over 1450?! With ASIC 79,4???


i looked through your post history and didn't see you mention temps but sorry if i missed it.

what are they? i don't bench during the day since it's pretty warm here on the north coast and wait until night. runs fans @100% until my core is <40c then let it cool down between FS runs if hitting 62c+

p.s. 73.5% asic 1405 out of the box boost, OC ~1500/1505 touching nothing but the core speed and power target.


----------



## SimRacer925

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i looked through your post history and didn't see you mention temps but sorry if i missed it.
> 
> what are they? i don't bench during the day since it's pretty warm here on the north coast and wait until night. runs fans @100% until my core is <40c then let it cool down between FS runs if hitting 62c+
> 
> p.s. 73.5% asic 1405 out of the box boost, OC ~1500/1505 touching nothing but the core speed and power target.


70 C Max in the Firestrike loop..


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> YES, there is very large retail batch coming in that time, should also see it at all the usual etailer places then too.


Does this mean places like Amazon/Newegg? Will they be selling based on ASIC as well?


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> Well OK my card performs that bad that I will RMA it. Just crashed with 1468 in the core, everything else at stock with stock Bios. This is ridiculous, some can oc it to 1500+ and I can't get my card to go over 1450?! With ASIC 79,4???


There is likely something else going on... What troubleshooting steps are you doing?

Have you tried a different OS?
Different Drivers?
Different OC Tool?
Different Bios?

Are you adding Voltages?
Are you on Air/Water?
Room Temps?
GPU Temps?

What have you done?


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFume*
> 
> Is the ASIC % relevant for the 780 Ti KingPins, I just checked the two I have. One is 78.7% the other is 90.9%?


Lower Asic was better with the 780TIs..
Higher Asic is better with 980/980ti/Titan..

Different Architecture..


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr1*
> 
> The ASIC comes into play based on your core's overall potential.
> 
> If your core has high potential and your ASIC is good, then you'll need less voltage to extract that potential. It also means you'll encounter thermal limits later than someone with the same core potential but a poor ASIC quality. The person with the poor ASIC will need more voltage which will lead to higher temps and hitting a thermal limit which steps down the clocks. So while you both might have the same quality core, the ASIC will determine who has a better chance to a
> 
> Ultimately, if your core doesn't have the potential, your ASIC quality is irrelevant.
> 
> With the Ti's not taking voltage past a certain amount, you need both a core with a high potential AND a high asic to maximize the overlock. Thus, you see evga setting the KPE prices based on ASIC quality.
> 
> I keep reading these " you should get 1500+ easily with that ASIC!" on here. Those comments are absolutely irrelevant to this card.


Not true at all.. again.. what have ya done to troubleshoot.. have you made sure the cooler is properly tightened? Paste look good?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Wow - I thought it was just my card! Goobered up the TIM (I mean more than I've ever seen applied OEM) And a number of backplate screws were loose - not under torqued, loose.


Did you manage to clean the TIM off the PCB area? There was so much there, so I couldn't clean it up. Literally it it was FILLED with Tim. Last time this happened, I nearly killed a card as I was cleaning it out, took off a resistor. That card did end up doing 1.45Ghz under Water ( GTX780 )

That said, I'll probably need to report to EVGA about the stripped screw, incase they deny my warranty in the future.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Lower Asic was better with the 780TIs..
> Higher Asic is better with 980/980ti/Titan..
> 
> Different Architecture..


I worked on a build with a 90% ASIC GTX780 Reference. Overclocked damn well. 1.45Ghz under water. 1.28-1.3V. Almost sure it was a -B revision chip though.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Has anyone tried flashing their evbot with the p56 firmware from *here*
> with the included flash tool (the one previously released for non-EVGA MB does not recogize the device - 980TiKP)


Can you not flash it?
I wasn't able to get one of the first batch so haven't been able to try flashing an evbot yet, hopefully next batch
Is it confirmed if the 780 EK block is the correct fit?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Guys .. as a habit..I always replace paste and torque screws right when I get new cards. I don't trust any manufacturer...


I do... but usually when changing to a block (as in this case). Still, poor QA. Luckily the same guys aren't wrenching anything I drive/ride.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Can you not flash it?
> I wasn't able to get one of the first batch so haven't been able to try flashing an evbot yet, hopefully next batch
> Is it confirmed if the 780 EK block is the correct fit?


It seems the flash is dropping something to the evbot and the main screen shows v56, but when I try to apply core or ram voltage it returns a "Failed" message. Never seen that before across 3 generations with over a dozen classifieds and KPs.








I'm not sure about th block - saw one post but didn't see any temps posted. IMO - it's a shame to remove the coldplate. I wonder if that EK thermosphere can fit.
you gonna ante up for 2 cards?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Did you manage to clean the TIM off the PCB area? There was so much there, so I couldn't clean it up. Literally it it was FILLED with Tim. Last time this happened, I nearly killed a card as I was cleaning it out, took off a resistor. That card did end up doing 1.45Ghz under Water ( GTX780 )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That said, I'll probably need to report to EVGA about the stripped screw, incase they deny my warranty in the future.
> I worked on a build with a 90% ASIC GTX780 Reference. Overclocked damn well. 1.45Ghz under water. 1.28-1.3V. Almost sure it was a -B revision chip though.


Lol - it really was just goobered all over - right?. Took a lintless pad (barrel swab) and soaked it in AC remover and sat it on top to soak for a minute - then stole some q-tips from the wife. cleaned up and dried, air can to dust off and reapply, but ... well, kinda goes with the loose screws syndrome i guess. Card is a traffic stopper for sure, just don't look under the hood.


----------



## Menthol

Yes I plan on 2 cards, can't fight off the urge, just wasn't fast enough on the first batch


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Yes I plan on 2 cards, can't fight off the urge, just wasn't fast enough on the first batch


should be fun. Hopefully we get the tools to unleash these things. Not quite the "tingle in my leg" like the TitanX... yet.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> should be fun. Hopefully we get the tools to unleash these things. Not quite the "tingle in my leg" like the TitanX... yet.


"tingle in my leg" - LOL TX FTW!!!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I want a titan x but i dont want to kill a 1000$ gpu doing my first gpu vmod

Curious what is considered good for unmodded titan x?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I want a titan x but i dont want to kill a 1000$ gpu doing my first gpu vmod
> 
> Curious what is considered good for unmodded titan x?


It's subjective. Unmodded as in no power mods? 1450+ with modded vBIOS stock volts should be great.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I do... but usually when changing to a block (as in this case). Still, poor QA. Luckily the same guys aren't wrenching anything I drive/ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the flash is dropping something to the evbot and the main screen shows v56, but when I try to apply core or ram voltage it returns a "Failed" message. Never seen that before across 3 generations with over a dozen classifieds and KPs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about th block - saw one post but didn't see any temps posted. IMO - it's a shame to remove the coldplate. I wonder if that EK thermosphere can fit.
> you gonna ante up for 2 cards?
> Lol - it really was just goobered all over - right?. Took a lintless pad (barrel swab) and soaked it in AC remover and sat it on top to soak for a minute - then stole some q-tips from the wife. cleaned up and dried, air can to dust off and reapply, but ... well, kinda goes with the loose screws syndrome i guess. Card is a traffic stopper for sure, just don't look under the hood.


Haha gotchu. I'll post some pics soon. It was ******ed how goobered it was. 2nd card was nearly perfect. There's some other fit-n-finish errors, but I'm not going to blame EVGA too hard. I bet you the first batch that we got were all hand tested and may have been under some hard OC sessions.

I'm sure future batches will be better.


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> So.....
> 
> I've discovered something interesting, EVGA should work on Quality Control.
> 
> There was WAY too much TIM on the 79.2% ASIC Card, no wonder it runs hot. Some of the ThermalPads wasn't contacting the VRAM and VRM areas as well. Took everything apart, cleaned it all up, and re-torqued the screws ( some were way under torqued )
> 
> Dropped temps 5-8C, which were good enough to allow me to bench Valley at 1559Mhz. Trying to get a 3D mark run in, just waiting for room to cool down.
> 
> The other card had a stripped screw on the mem plate, however the TIM was applied much better on this one. Didn't need to take it apart. Screws were still just a tad under-torqued.
> 
> 
> 
> Photos are on the iPhone, will upload later.


Good info here in time before the next big batch comes. I just OWNED the people here who deal with the factory where these are made. Sorry about that. Under-torqd screws won't be an issue on current production build needless to say







. 1559mhz is great man keep it up, seems like a nice card.


----------



## thechosenwon

Headsup... BIG oc guide coming today on KPC including all the proper tools for the card


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Headsup... BIG oc guide coming today on KPC including all the proper tools for the card


I'm assuming it's only for the KPE? or can the tools be used for the Classy? I'm starting to feel like a second "classy" citizen. lol.


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> I'm assuming it's only for the KPE? or can the tools be used for the Classy? I'm starting to feel like a second "classy" citizen. lol.


haha that's great







. Actually the basics of the guide can be applied to about any vga, but there are specific things just for KP card and the tools are EXPLICITLY for 980Ti KINGPIN.


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> There is likely something else going on... What troubleshooting steps are you doing?
> 
> Have you tried a different OS?
> Different Drivers?
> Different OC Tool?
> Different Bios?
> 
> Are you adding Voltages?
> Are you on Air/Water?
> Room Temps?
> GPU Temps?
> 
> What have you done?


1. No I couldn't test with a different OS, only have 8.1 here
2. Yes I tried 353.30, 353.39 and 353.49
3. Yes, crashes with both PX and AB
4. Yes, crashes with stock Bios, LN2 Bios, Kingpins Classy Bios and also on a custom Bios
5. It crashes both with adding voltage and without adding voltage.
6. Air
7. 25 C
8. 70-75 C


----------



## steponz

I would replace paste asap..

75 is extremely high for the gpu.

Should be alot lower.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> 1. No I couldn't test with a different OS, only have 8.1 here
> 2. Yes I tried 353.30, 353.39 and 353.49
> 3. Yes, crashes with both PX and AB
> 4. Yes, crashes with stock Bios, LN2 Bios, Kingpins Classy Bios and also on a custom Bios
> 5. It crashes both with adding voltage and without adding voltage.
> 6. Air
> 7. 25 C
> 8. 70-75 C


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Did you manage to clean the TIM off the PCB area? There was so much there, so I couldn't clean it up. Literally it it was FILLED with Tim. Last time this happened, I nearly killed a card as I was cleaning it out, took off a resistor. That card did end up doing 1.45Ghz under Water ( GTX780 )
> 
> That said, I'll probably need to report to EVGA about the stripped screw, incase they deny my warranty in the future.
> I worked on a build with a 90% ASIC GTX780 Reference. Overclocked damn well. 1.45Ghz under water. 1.28-1.3V. Almost sure it was a -B revision chip though.


----------



## digital217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> 1. No I couldn't test with a different OS, only have 8.1 here
> 2. Yes I tried 353.30, 353.39 and 353.49
> 3. Yes, crashes with both PX and AB
> 4. Yes, crashes with stock Bios, LN2 Bios, Kingpins Classy Bios and also on a custom Bios
> 5. It crashes both with adding voltage and without adding voltage.
> 6. Air
> 7. 25 C
> 8. 70-75 C


U got a descent psu?
If its multi-rail be sure to use 2 different rails (should be written somewhere which pcie connectors share the same rails) or just use 1 pcie connector straight from the psu and for the other one use the Adapter cables that came with your card...


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digital217*
> 
> U got a descent psu?
> If its multi-rail be sure to use 2 different rails (should be written somewhere which pcie connectors share the same rails) or just use 1 pcie connector straight from the psu and for the other one use the Adapter cables that came with your card...


My Psu is a Be Quiet DPP 10 850W.
It is a Multi-Rail Psu.
I don't know if I actually have my gpu connected right.
See the following picture. Actually I have the PCIE cables connected to GPU 1 and GPU 3. This seems to be wrong because it is the same rail? Better to connect GPU 1 and GPU 2 which are different rails?


----------



## digital217

Yes, exactly.
But I don't know if thats the problem, since I don't know how much Amps u got per Rail.

But check for yourself U*I=P, so in ur case 12V*Amps per Rail=Watts per Rail (Amps per rail should be written on ur PSU)


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digital217*
> 
> Yes, exactly.
> But I don't know if thats the problem, since I don't know how much Amps u got per Rail.
> 
> But check for yourself U*I=P, so in ur case 12V*Amps per Rail=Watts per Rail (Amps per rail should be written on ur PSU)


I think it is 12V*35A per Rail = 420 W per Rail?


----------



## digital217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> I think it is 12V*35A per Rail = 420 W per Rail?


Yup, that should be enough for stock and ln2 bios with pt maxed out. I read some of your earlier posts and it seems like your card gets unstable in longer game/bench sessions, so it would be good to know what temps the gpu had when the driver crashes occurred. Best to log it with gpu-z (you can log the values to a txt file with it). Another approach would be: try a game that crashes fast but now with 100% fan speed and see if it still crashes/lasts longer before it crashes. Not just boost goes down when the gpu runs hot - voltage goes down as well.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> I think it is 12V*35A per Rail = 420 W per Rail?


35A is each rails OCP. the combined would be much less. it ought to be on the label:


the 3rd and 4th rails having "more" amps than the 1st and 2nd makes it a bit difficult (it would be 70/4=17.5 if all the same). .









however it ought to be fine.


----------



## Jpmboy

Anyone find the new 980TiKP OC guide and Tools at KPC?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Anyone find the new 980TiKP OC guide and Tools at KPC?


dont think its been posted yet.


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digital217*
> 
> Yup, that should be enough for stock and ln2 bios with pt maxed out. I read some of your earlier posts and it seems like your card gets unstable in longer game/bench sessions, so it would be good to know what temps the gpu had when the driver crashes occurred. Best to log it with gpu-z (you can log the values to a txt file with it). Another approach would be: try a game that crashes fast but now with 100% fan speed and see if it still crashes/lasts longer before it crashes. Not just boost goes down when the gpu runs hot - voltage goes down as well.


Just tried a round of Heaven abd after 20 minutes it crashed (now with multi-rail) with these oc: Kingpin Bios, +50mV, +50MHz core, +94 MHz memory
So no big oc, card boosted to constant 1480/3600 and after 20 minutes it crashed, driver crash report in the watchdog folder.
As per log this happened at 70!C but the card ran the whole time in that temp region so I absolutely cant see why the hell this card with an asic of 80 is crashing with such a small oc :/

Edit: crashed with 1450/3505. This is ridiculos, not even a +20 OC is stable.


----------



## dansi

put 0mv, ie disable overvoltage? lower power target to 75%?

or perhaps your flashed too much times of bios and it corrupted something or not properly overwritten the sector. hence your card is now not properly scaling back the boost to ensure stability?


----------



## robertr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> Just tried a round of Heaven abd after 20 minutes it crashed (now with multi-rail) with these oc: Kingpin Bios, +50mV, +50MHz core, +94 MHz memory
> So no big oc, card boosted to constant 1480/3600 and after 20 minutes it crashed, driver crash report in the watchdog folder.
> As per log this happened at 70!C but the card ran the whole time in that temp region so I absolutely cant see why the hell this card with an asic of 80 is crashing with such a small oc :/
> 
> Edit: crashed with 1450/3505. This is ridiculos, not even a +20 OC is stable.


You and I lost the silicon lottery. It's as simple as that. You can keep going around in circles until you're insane and hoping for a miracle or accept it and move on. Either sell it/return it or keep it.


----------



## trombman

What classified tool should I use for my gtx 980 ti classified? On the front page their is no one for this specific model.
Thanks


----------



## steponz

Again your temps are very hot.

Did you check paste on the gpu?

This happens with all vendors all computer components.
75 is extremely hot.

If paste is incorrect you can severely damage the gpu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> Just tried a round of Heaven abd after 20 minutes it crashed (now with multi-rail) with these oc: Kingpin Bios, +50mV, +50MHz core, +94 MHz memory
> So no big oc, card boosted to constant 1480/3600 and after 20 minutes it crashed, driver crash report in the watchdog folder.
> As per log this happened at 70!C but the card ran the whole time in that temp region so I absolutely cant see why the hell this card with an asic of 80 is crashing with such a small oc :/
> 
> Edit: crashed with 1450/3505. This is ridiculos, not even a +20 OC is stable.


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Again your temps are very hot.
> 
> Did you check paste on the gpu?
> 
> This happens with all vendors all computer components.
> 75 is extremely hot.
> 
> If paste is incorrect you can severely damage the gpu.


Well, 70C in Air is extremely high? On a big German forum EVERY Classy goes this high, other Cards like the MSI or the Asus Strix are 80c+..


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr1*
> 
> You and I lost the silicon lottery. It's as simple as that. You can keep going around in circles until you're insane and hoping for a miracle or accept it and move on. Either sell it/return it or keep it.


Is this the 980Ti KPE, or 980?

It sounds like its temp related. Try with everything stock and 0 over volt. Log with GPUz to look at your volts.

This is non SLI also right?


----------



## trombman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trombman*
> 
> What classified tool should I use for my gtx 980 ti classified? On the front page their is no one for this specific model.
> Thanks


Anyone know the answer to this question? I tried the 980 classified tool, but I had severe throttling when I manually set the voltage to 1.2 volts. Don't want to brick my card, so does anyone know what the proper classified tool is for the gtx 980 ti classified?


----------



## steponz

There isn't one yet available. Some have been using the 980 one.
but it doesn't display correctly for ti.
so I would recommend a multimeter when testing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trombman*
> 
> Anyone know the answer to this question? I tried the 980 classified tool, but I had severe throttling when I manually set the voltage to 1.2 volts. Don't want to brick my card, so does anyone know what the proper classified tool is for the gtx 980 ti classified?


----------



## steponz

Can you try at least?

I'm trying to help you.

I had a 1530 titan x on air and it wasn't that hot.

That was also epowered though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> Well, 70C in Air is extremely high? On a big German forum EVERY Classy goes this high, other Cards like the MSI or the Asus Strix are 80c+..


----------



## trombman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> There isn't one yet available. Some have been using the 980 one.
> but it doesn't display correctly for ti.
> so I would recommend a multimeter when testing.


Thank You. I noticed when running the classified tool on auto, the voltage for my gtx 980 ti classified went up to 1.19 volts. I then tried 1.2 volts manual, noticed that my temps were rising steadly (up to 60 celesius) with fans on just at desktop! No wonder why heaven benchmark throttled down to 600 mhz. (temps didn't pass 65 Celsius though)
This was with the stock ln2 bios. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## kanabeach44

Hello,

Why there is not 980 Ti classified section at the begining of this thread ?

Thanks


----------



## steponz

65 degrees.. exactly. Not 70 plus..

It's an issue because the cards are different. I would wait a bit for the correct version.

It could be raising voltage really high.

Are you measuring with a multimeter.. you can't trust the software at all. Never use that as an indicator.. always multimeter . Really easy on the classy and kp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trombman*
> 
> Thank You. I noticed when running the classified tool on auto, the voltage for my gtx 980 ti classified went up to 1.19 volts. I then tried 1.2 volts manual, noticed that my temps were rising steadly (up to 60 celesius) with fans on just at desktop! No wonder why heaven benchmark throttled down to 600 mhz. (temps didn't pass 65 Celsius though)
> This was with the stock ln2 bios. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## trombman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> 65 degrees.. exactly. Not 70 plus..
> 
> It's an issue because the cards are different. I would wait a bit for the correct version.
> 
> It could be raising voltage really high.
> 
> Are you measuring with a multi meter.. you can't trust the software at all. Never use that as an indicator.. always multimeter . Really easy on the classy and kp.


As soon as I started heaven benchmark, gtx 980 ti classified throttled down to approximately 600 MHz when using the 980 classified tool and locking voltage at 1.2 volts. Classified tool worked fine when it was auto, but what fun is it when you can't use the classified tool to raise voltage?
Do you have a specific multi meter to recommend?
Do I need the voltage module from evga as well?


----------



## robertr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Is this the 980Ti KPE, or 980?
> 
> It sounds like its temp related. Try with everything stock and 0 over volt. Log with GPUz to look at your volts.
> 
> This is non SLI also right?


Classy in a Haf X case with fan at 100% keeping the temps in the 60's. It's just a poor OC'ing core. I have a SC+ ACX+ that runs at 1460core 8000mem with stock volts for comparison.

I've packed up the classy. Too busy in the weekday for messing around. One full weekend was plenty


----------



## AndreTM

Guys which is the average overclock with a watercooled 980 Ti? With "average overclock" I mean the average frequency that allows to pass Firestrike at the default voltage. Thanks


----------



## steponz

Any will do for basic voltage monitoring.

Find a cheap one and you should be Fine.

There is a cable to attach to make it easier then holding it on the read point .. bit your going to have to find something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trombman*
> 
> As soon as I started heaven benchmark, gtx 980 ti classified throttled down to approximately 600 MHz when using the 980 classified tool and locking voltage at 1.2 volts. Classified tool worked fine when it was auto, but what fun is it when you can't use the classified tool to raise voltage?
> Do you have a specific multi meter to recommend?
> Do I need the voltage module from evga as well?


----------



## steponz

A shame you didn't redo paste.. have seen it so many times.. but I understand your frustration.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr1*
> 
> Classy in a Haf X case with fan at 100% keeping the temps in the 60's. It's just a poor OC'ing core. I have a SC+ ACX+ that runs at 1460core 8000mem with stock volts for comparison.
> 
> I've packed up the classy. Too busy in the weekday for messing around. One full weekend was plenty


----------



## steponz

Average should be at least 1500.

Card quality will make a difference.
On air kp will score the highest with good sample because of samsung.

I'm really starting to think it's better to stay away from the hynix caRds.. they don't like voltage and it seems they can overheat very easily And fail. have seen it on multiple titan xs and 980ti pushed hard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Guys which is the average overclock with a watercooled 980 Ti? With "average overclock" I mean the average frequency that allows to pass Firestrike at the default voltage. Thanks


----------



## robertr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> A shame you didn't redo paste.. have seen it so many times.. but I understand your frustration.


I do appreciate your help through my troubleshooting process. It's just that I had to throw the towel in at some point.


----------



## AndreTM

Thank you


----------



## steponz

Totally understand man... hope ya get a great card on the next one









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr1*
> 
> I do appreciate your help through my troubleshooting process. It's just that I had to throw the towel in at some point.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trombman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *trombman*
> 
> What classified tool should I use for my gtx 980 ti classified? On the front page their is no one for this specific model.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know the answer to this question? I tried the 980 classified tool, but I had severe throttling when I manually set the voltage to 1.2 volts. Don't want to brick my card, so does anyone know what the proper classified tool is for the gtx 980 ti classified?
Click to expand...

as steponz mentioned the 980 is working . .sort of. gpu voltage is working but not vram, though i got a 1.67v on my DMM - thats plenty for now . .i think. (or does hynix need lot's o' juice?). not about the need for the pci slot needing voltage (some one chime in?)

vince is kind enough to see what he can do maybe if a few people _ask very nicely_.


----------



## delslow

Ok, I'm stumped. I've kinda given up on air at this point. I'd like to take my 980 Ti Classy underwater, but it looks like no one sells blocks. How are others in this thread doing it? Are you guys using some janky AIO method, or are you guys custom crafting them!? =P

And paying 100 bucks for a used 780 classy block seems kinda steep.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Woot woot, broke the 37,000 graphics score mark in Firestrike with my two 980 Ti Classy's in SLI


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Headsup... BIG oc guide coming today on KPC including all the proper tools for the card


Can you post a link to the guide and tools?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanabeach44*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Why there is not 980 Ti classified section at the begining of this thread ?
> 
> Thanks


I got some stuff up there. The OC bios, evbot firmware and flash tool, there is no software tool specifically for 980 ti classy yet. I need to work on it a lot more and figure out the owner's list's. Right now I have one list for K|NGPIN Owners and one for Classified owners.

Once the 980 ti kpe tools are released as long as I am allowed I will add them and fix up the OP. It's amazing how much stuff there is for all the different classy cards. I need to add my 580 classy unlocked evbot firmware to the OP also before it gets lost.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Can you post a link to the guide and tools?


It's not created yet it seems, it will be here I'm sure.


----------



## trombman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> as steponz mentioned the 980 is working . .sort of. gpu voltage is working but not vram, though i got a 1.67v on my DMM - thats plenty for now . .i think. (or does hynix need lot's o' juice?). not about the need for the pci slot needing voltage (some one chime in?)
> 
> vince is kind enough to see what he can do maybe if a few people _ask very nicely_.


I noticed that when I set the voltage in the classified controller, power consumption went through the roof. (I limited mine to 115 percent). Do I need to use a custom bios for the gtx 980 ti classified in order for voltage slider for the gpu to work properly? Seems like its getting way to much voltage, even when voltage is locked at 1.1 volts.
Thanks loon. I know you got it working but I'm having trouble.
Also, is the 980 classified controller, or the 980 kingpin classified controller you are using?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's not created yet it seems, it will be here I'm sure.


;ol - have that open in another tab.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Good info here in time before the next big batch comes. I just OWNED the people here who deal with the factory where these are made. Sorry about that. Under-torqd screws won't be an issue on current production build needless to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 1559mhz is great man keep it up, seems like a nice card.


Awesome that you doing something about quality control on these cards. Makes me want 1 or 2 of these beautiful beasts.....


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> Ok, I'm stumped. I've kinda given up on air at this point. I'd like to take my 980 Ti Classy underwater, but it looks like no one sells blocks. How are others in this thread doing it? Are you guys using some janky AIO method, or are you guys custom crafting them!? =P
> 
> And paying 100 bucks for a used 780 classy block seems kinda steep.


Some folks are using custom blocks; others are going the AIO route. Personally, In using an NZXT Kraken G10 to mount a Corsair H90 to mine.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> Well, 70C in Air is extremely high? On a big German forum EVERY Classy goes this high, other Cards like the MSI or the Asus Strix are 80c+..


try reduce power limit? it seem some cards are not applying correct voltage/clockspeeds at certain range hence are crashing.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trombman*
> 
> I noticed that when I set the voltage in the classified controller, power consumption went through the roof. (I limited mine to 115 percent). Do I need to use a custom bios for the gtx 980 ti classified in order for voltage slider for the gpu to work properly? Seems like its getting way to much voltage, even when voltage is locked at 1.1 volts.
> Thanks loon. I know you got it working but I'm having trouble.
> Also, is the 980 classified controller, or the 980 kingpin classified controller you are using?


i haven't used more than 112% power usage but i haven't really adjusted voltage well except to under volt to see how low before i wouldn't boost to my norm of 1405. (1.875 _i think_ whereas it hits 1.226 w/73.5%ASIC) heh, then it didn't boost . .it CRASHED!

but here is kingpin's OC 980TI classy bios - it really is exactly the same as the LN2 except w/100% fan speed of 3450 instead of 3050 - cooler is better!









GTX980Ti_ClassyOC.zip 152k .zip file


and i use the 2.0.5.0 2.1 version of the classy tool. but i would highly recommend picking up a probe it and DMM because i see up to a +0.021(idle) to +0.056(load) difference than what i set w/classy tool.

i think i have some obnoxious videos of that around here . .


----------



## trombman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i haven't used more than 112% power usage but i haven't really adjusted voltage well except to under volt to see how low before i wouldn't boost to my norm of 1405. (1.875 _i think_ whereas it hits 1.226 w/73.5%ASIC) heh, then it didn't boost . .it CRASHED!
> 
> but here is kingpin's OC 980TI classy bios - it really is exactly the same as the LN2 except w/100% fan speed of 3450 instead of 3050 - cooler is better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX980Ti_ClassyOC.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> and i use the 2.0.5.0 version of the classy tool. but i would highly recommend picking up a probe it and DMM because i see up to a +0.021(idle) to +0.056(load) difference than what i set w/classy tool.
> 
> i think i have some obnoxious videos of that around here . .


Thanks loon. For some reason the 2.0.5.0 version is causing massive voltage on my end. I tried the 2.1.0 version (for gtx 980 kingpin), and it increased voltage gradually for me. I checked this by watching my gpu-z power percentage.
For me, the 2.0.5.0 was increasing idle usage from 10.6 percent to approximately 50 percent power. With 2.1.0 version my voltage was increasing from 10.6 percent to 18 percent power desktop idle. As a result, temps were much higher as well, 60 Celsius for 2.0.5.0 classified tool verse 40 Celsius for 2.1.0 classified tool. This was tested at idle.
However, when testing with Unigine heaven and valley, gpu throttled down to approximately 600 MHz with 2.0.5.0 classified tool because power limit was exceeded.
This did not happen with the 2.1.0 classified tool.
Hope this helps you understand my situation


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trombman*
> 
> Thanks loon. For some reason the 2.0.5.0 version is causing massive voltage on my end. I tried the 2.1.0 version (for gtx 980 kingpin), and it increased voltage gradually for me. I checked this by watching my gpu-z power percentage.
> For me, the 2.0.5.0 was increasing idle usage from 10.6 percent to approximately 50 percent power. With 2.1.0 version my voltage was increasing from 10.6 percent to 18 percent power desktop idle. As a result, temps were much higher as well, 60 Celsius for 2.0.5.0 classified tool verse 40 Celsius for 2.1.0 classified tool. This was tested at idle.
> However, when testing with Unigine heaven and valley, gpu throttled down to approximately 600 MHz with 2.0.5.0 classified tool because power limit was exceeded.
> This did not happen with the 2.1.0 classified tool.
> Hope this helps you understand my situation


ooopsie!










thanks for helping me correct myself w/o saying i was wrong.


----------



## trombman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ooopsie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for helping me correct myself w/o saying i was wrong.


You welcome loon.
If anyone is using the classified controller for the gtx 980 ti classified, they need to use the 2.1.0.0 version (under 980 classified kingpin). If you do not, you risk bricking your card.
I almost did, but I didn't because I kept power limit from 100 to 115 percent.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Some folks are using custom blocks; others are going the AIO route. Personally, In using an NZXT Kraken G10 to mount a Corsair H90 to mine.


What are you using to cool the rest of the card? the AIO only cools the core right?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> What are you using to cool the rest of the card? the AIO only cools the core right?


Heatsinks and fans.


----------



## Jpmboy

awful quiet on the 980Ti Kingpin front.


----------



## fruits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> awful quiet on the 980Ti Kingpin front.


The guide is out: http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3820

The link for the updated OC bios is broken as of now though.


----------



## kanabeach44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trombman*
> 
> You welcome loon.
> If anyone is using the classified controller for the gtx 980 ti classified, they need to use the 2.1.0.0 version (under 980 classified kingpin). If you do not, you risk bricking your card.
> I almost did, but I didn't because I kept power limit from 100 to 115 percent.


Where to find it and where can we update this file ?
Thanks


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Modbios for the
> 
> EVGA 980 Ti Classified:
> 
> - Boost clock 1480mhz
> - Base clock 1190
> - 1231.3mV *unlocked* voltage (thanks to WerePug)
> - 375W default power target at 100%
> - custom fan profile
> - very stable with my card (ASIC 63.4)
> - no power or voltage throttle
> 
> - based on: LN2 classified bios and zosons bios.
> 
> Feedbacks are appreciated. If you think it could be better, just ask what I have to change!
> 
> Flash at your own risk and have fun thumb.gif
> 
> 980TIECV1.zip 152k .zip file


Try this mod bios







.


----------



## Crash-Over

Who can tell me how to modify the GPU Boost limit again wants to have for the kingpin 980


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> What are you using to cool the rest of the card? the AIO only cools the core right?


My card has a mid-plate which serves as a heatsink for the VRMs and VRAM, and I've attached additional small heatsinks to the mid plate for good measure. The G10 has a built-in mount for a 92mm fan that blows cool air over the card to help dissipate heat as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fruits*
> 
> The guide is out: http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3820
> 
> The link for the updated OC bios is broken as of now though.


Thanks! I was checking in regularly yesterday.. but not late enough.
+1

... and my EVBOT is working !!!


----------



## tconroy135

Any announcement on second batch date?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanabeach44*
> 
> Where to find it and where can we update this file ?
> Thanks


in the OP
Quote:


> 980 K|INGPIN CLASSIFIED TOOLS AND BIOS SECTION
> 980 K|NGPIN CLASSIFIED SECTION (*Click to show*)
> 
> EVGA 980 CLASSIFIED K|NGP|N EDITION TOOLS
> 
> XOC BIOS POSTED BY K|NGP|N
> kp980x.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> EVBOT FIRMWARE
> 980p53.zip 846k .zip file
> (instructions are at the bottom of this page for flashing your evbot)
> 
> NVFlash for 980 K|NGP|N Classified
> NVFLASH.zip 755k .zip file
> 
> *Classy Software Voltage Tool (new version compatible with 980 kpe)
> Classified_v2.1.0.zip 851k .zip file*


here:

Classified_v2.1.0.zip 851k .zip file


----------



## kanabeach44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> in the OP
> *
> here:
> 
> Classified_v2.1.0.zip 851k .zip file
> *


Hello,

Can someone make me a bios for my 980Ti Classified, directly in this red cases like in my pictures :



Memory Clock --> 4000 Mhz

TDP Base Clock --> 1315 Mhz
3D Base Clock --> 1315 Mhz
Boost Clock --> 1315 Mhz (for disabling Boost, or if i can have 1480 ?)

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanabeach44*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Can someone make me a bios for my 980Ti Classified, directly in this red cases like in my pictures :
> 
> 
> 
> Memory Clock --> 4000 Mhz
> 
> TDP Base Clock --> 1315 Mhz
> 3D Base Clock --> 1315 Mhz
> Boost Clock --> 1315 Mhz (for disabling Boost, or if i can have 1480 ?)
> 
> Thanks


you can do that yourself very easily with MBT:

MaxwellBiosTweaker1.36.zip 101k .zip file


----------



## cookiesowns

Wohoo!! The uncork guide and the classified tool worked well.

Pushing 1562 on core and 2110Mhz on memory so far. Need to head to work now, but that was great fun in the morning. I still need to get my CPU & memory dialed in for 3Dmark, so I wasn't able to beat my last 3dmark score of 10100 in Firestrike extreme due to physics scores. ( memory seems to be unstable at C14 now







)

Graphics score was definitely higher.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5501605/fs/5530168


----------



## kanabeach44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can do that yourself very easily with MBT:
> 
> MaxwellBiosTweaker1.36.zip 101k .zip file


I have seen MBT but some parts are a little bit hard for me.
I am not an expert especially for the voltages sections, and the fans controls


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanabeach44*
> 
> I have seen MBT but some parts are a little bit hard for me.
> I am not an expert especially for the voltages sections, and the fans controls


but neither of those are what you asked to be changed.









btw - raising the base memory clock is unnecessary and not the best way to go. Just increase this using AB or NVI or PX when you want your ram at 8000 effective


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Try this mod bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have tried your bios. Works fine. However, the voltage shown in AB is still 1.212. It seems nothing I do gets the Classified above 1.212 volts. I have even tried the classified tool linked above and it does not give my card 1.231 volts like I want it to.

Any ideas?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I have tried your bios. Works fine. However, the voltage shown in AB is still 1.212. It seems nothing I do gets the Classified above 1.212 volts. I have even tried the classified tool linked above and it does not give my card 1.231 volts like I want it to.
> 
> Any ideas?


get a probe it and DMM?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I have tried your bios. Works fine. However, the voltage shown in AB is still 1.212. It seems nothing I do gets the Classified above 1.212 volts. I have even tried the classified tool linked above and it does not give my card 1.231 volts like I want it to.
> 
> Any ideas?


AB reports off of the NVAPI. 1.212 is the voltage bin for maximum boost by default. Depending on your VBIOS, and card, it will never report higher than that.

If you have a Classy, use PrecisionX and OverBOOST for voltage reporting/adjustment ( it's pretty damn accurate on the 980TI KPE ). If you are just using the classified voltage tool, then grab a DMM.


----------



## KickAssCop

Why does AB then report 1.23 volts for my SC+ when I put the motivan bios on it?
Also, the bios did not help me overclock my Classified further. It remained at 1524 overclock which is the same I got with the Kingpin bios. The 1.23 volt bios by hemon was supposed to at least allow some marginal overclocking.

Either way, I won't get a DMM anytime soon so will try Precision and see if that works for me.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Why does AB then report 1.23 volts for my SC+ when I put the motivan bios on it?
> Also, the bios did not help me overclock my Classified further. It remained at 1524 overclock which is the same I got with the Kingpin bios. The 1.23 volt bios by hemon was supposed to at least allow some marginal overclocking.
> 
> Either way, I won't get a DMM anytime soon so will try Precision and see if that works for me.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Like I said it depends on the bios. 1524 is a very solid OC. What is your ASIC %?

More volts does not mean more clocks. In fact pushing more volts when you don't need it will make it more unstable.

If you are on air try your best to keep it below 51C for maximum stability.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## KickAssCop

1524 is with an ASIC of 70.3%
My SC+ does 1510 with an ASIC of 68.7%

51 C is not possible on air. My cards are running 70 C top card and 65 C bottom card in games and 75 C top card and 70 C bottom card in benchmarks and Witcher 3.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Why does AB then report 1.23 volts for my SC+ when I put the motivan bios on it?
> Also, the bios did not help me overclock my Classified further. It remained at 1524 overclock which is the same I got with the Kingpin bios. The 1.23 volt bios by hemon was supposed to at least allow some marginal overclocking.
> 
> Either way, I won't get a DMM anytime soon so will try Precision and see if that works for me.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


the classy has a different voltage controller - what/how drivers/software reads it will be entirely different that reference controllers. i tried PX myself and when using it, clicked on OVERBOOST *set it to 1225mV* after a few trial runs in FSU. _1.179 - 1.19ish reported in monitoring and OSD_. *1.250 on the DMM*.

so in other words monitoring reported *0.035- 0.055 less* than what i set it to in PX and *0.060 - 0.080 less* than a DMM.

YMMV.


----------



## scorpscarx

I spoilered the link to the new classy/kingpin tool linked to on kpcf, I can't get it to download for some reason though.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www70.zippyshare.com/v/hpjnrFub/file.html


----------



## steponz

You should never go by software to read voltage..

Always a multimeter.... only a multimeter will tell you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Why does AB then report 1.23 volts for my SC+ when I put the motivan bios on it?
> Also, the bios did not help me overclock my Classified further. It remained at 1524 overclock which is the same I got with the Kingpin bios. The 1.23 volt bios by hemon was supposed to at least allow some marginal overclocking.
> 
> Either way, I won't get a DMM anytime soon so will try Precision and see if that works for me.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


----------



## szeged

Seriously people, spend $20 on even a cheap dmm that's 5000x better than using software. It's not hard to do.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> I spoilered the link to the new classy/kingpin tool linked to on kpcf, I can't get it to download for some reason though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www70.zippyshare.com/v/hpjnrFub/file.html


it may be blocked by windows - unblock and it downloads. Still, W8.1 thinks it could be "dangerous".


----------



## strong island 1

If Vince or Jacob or anyone reads this does anyone know when the next batch of 980 ti kpe's are coming. I want one so bad. That oc guide was incredible, I have never seen anything like it. The amount of work that went into this card seems amazing, I was blown away by all the info there was in that post by TIN for the guide.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I have tried your bios. Works fine. However, the voltage shown in AB is still 1.212. It seems nothing I do gets the Classified above 1.212 volts. I have even tried the classified tool linked above and it does not give my card 1.231 volts like I want it to.
> 
> Any ideas?


Of course you get 1.231!

PrecisionX and other programs shows just 1.212v because of their graphical limitation.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> I spoilered the link to the new classy/kingpin tool linked to on kpcf, I can't get it to download for some reason though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www70.zippyshare.com/v/hpjnrFub/file.html


here:

Classified_v2.1.2.zip 852k .zip file


that work?

ok, now with vram voltage . . so would hynix benefit from more than the 1.67 reading i got?


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> If Vince or Jacob or anyone reads this does anyone know when the next batch of 980 ti kpe's are coming. I want one so bad. That oc guide was incredible, I have never seen anything like it. The amount of work that went into this card seems amazing, I was blown away by all the info there was in that post by TIN for the guide.


Totally, that guide if you can call it that, was a really interesting read.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> here:
> 
> Classified_v2.1.2.zip 852k .zip file
> 
> 
> that work?
> 
> ok, now with vram voltage . . so would hynix benefit from more than the 1.67 reading i got?


Thanks brodog, I don't even have a Kingpin or classy this time, but I've collected the tools since the 780 times, lol.


----------



## steponz

I wouldn't push voktage on hynix..
could kill your card.. try underevolting and see if helps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> here:
> 
> Classified_v2.1.2.zip 852k .zip file
> 
> 
> that work?
> 
> ok, now with vram voltage . . so would hynix benefit from more than the 1.67 reading i got?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> here:
> 
> Classified_v2.1.2.zip 852k .zip file
> 
> 
> that work?
> 
> ok, now with vram voltage . . so would hynix benefit from more than the 1.67 reading i got?


certainly helped with 780TiKP vram (which I think is hynix - wuold have to look back at some old subs).


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> certainly helped with 780TiKP vram (which I think is hynix - wuold have to look back at some old subs).


Pretty sure the 780ti classy had hynix but the 780ti kpe has samsung memory.


----------



## steponz

There's a reason why kp is on samsung..

You can kill your card with very little volts om hynix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Pretty sure the 780ti classy had hynix but the 780ti kpe has samsung memory.


----------



## looniam

steponz, you're really bumming me out bro.









when i did put a DMM on the vram i was surprised to see it @1.67v already. but it's been a real PITA to reach 8Ghz on it; so i'll see about lowering the volts.

looks like i am buying another DMM!







- just have one for the vcore.


----------



## Kimir

Yup, 780Ti and 980 Kingpin got sammy ram.


----------



## steponz

Sorry bud.. ti we used raise volts a bit to keep mem warm..

On air and water.. try reducing..

Hope it helps ya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> steponz, you're really bumming me out bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i did put a DMM on the vram i was surprised to see it @1.67v already. but it's been a real PITA to reach 8Ghz on it; so i'll see about lowering the volts.
> 
> looks like i am buying another DMM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - just have one for the vcore.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> If Vince or Jacob or anyone reads this does anyone know when the next batch of 980 ti kpe's are coming. I want one so bad. That oc guide was incredible, I have never seen anything like it. The amount of work that went into this card seems amazing, I was blown away by all the info there was in that post by TIN for the guide.


Working on it, may have another limited batch late this week or next.


----------



## MetalRacer

First bench on the 980Ti Classy with stock cooler.


----------



## Menthol

Nice MetalRacer, very good for air cooled, thanks for posting


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Pretty sure the 780ti classy had hynix but the 780ti kpe has samsung memory.


yeah bud - you are right. found 2 old 780TiKP tri-sli screenines.


Still trying to figure out this 980TiKP... both my TXs responded well to a voltage increase up to 1.264V DMM measured. This gpu is a different critter. Haven't seen anyone, except cookiesown posting results from the first batch released.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Where's all the 980 Ti Kingpin benches and reviews? Super dead in here...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Where's all the 980 Ti Kingpin benches and reviews? Super dead in here...


I agree. I've posted to the Valley thread and am struggling to beat even my 64% ASIC TX in firestrike. It'll just take time to squeeze out the performance that can be had with water cooling. The LN2 guys have been conspicuously quiet tho...


----------



## Kimir

There are like 3-4 guys over here whom have it. Give them time to figure it out.
The guide just got posted and kingpin bios isn't up yet.
Not everyone is like me throwing bunch of bench results screenshot as soon as I could toy with my 980kpe (nobody likes that anyway, I wouldn't have done it if I had the chance to grab the 980ti kpe).


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Got an Unboxing for the 980 TI KPE!






Edit: didn't have the right 3DMark downloaded, didn't have drivers downloaded, etc. going as fast as I can lol


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Where's all the 980 Ti Kingpin benches and reviews? Super dead in here...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I've posted to the Valley thread and am struggling to beat even my 64% ASIC TX in firestrike. It'll just take time to squeeze out the performance that can be had with water cooling. The LN2 guys have been conspicuously quiet tho...
Click to expand...

good luck with water..... my 980 KPE's faired no better under water.









SS

written in crayon


----------



## Menthol

I thought my 980 classified did pretty well with chilled water


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Got an Unboxing for the 980 TI KPE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: didn't have the right 3DMark downloaded, didn't have drivers downloaded, etc. going as fast as I can lol


I'm jealous, yours got packed so much better than mine. Your outerbox arrived MINT! I guess I'm not going to be a first adopter anymore with the QC issues I have with the card.

I'm going to be pretty mad if newer batches have much better QC, and overclock better









Anywho, just got home. I think JPM and I have pretty similar CPU's. I'm comfortable benching at up to 4.7 4.5 cache, and DDR4-3000 C15. I may have a set of sammies that can barely do 3300 @ C15.

What do you guys want to see single card / dual card results. I have a rasberry PI that I'll work on adopting into a voltage controller for both cards. Also looking at picking up 2 USB-UART's once I go water. ( I can do any and all 3D marks, Heaven, Valley, some various games )

Does anyone know if the EK 980 KPE blocks will fit like the bitspower 980 KPE? Who's best friends with Eddie @ EK, I want to know if they will be releasing a block.


----------



## Lays

Anybody know why my 980 Classified 3988 SKU crashes under load with software voltage control?

I ran 1600/8700 in a firestrike run at stock volts (1.23v measured with DMM) if I try to run 1.275v at the same frequency to test and see if voltage control is the problem, it crashes driver as soon as I start 3D load.

What I've tried:

Drivers:
344.75, 350.12, 353.30, 353.38, 353.49

Classified tool versions:
2.0.5, 2.0.6, 2.1.0, 2.1.1

Tried windows 7, and windows 8.1 (fresh install of 8.1, it still did it)

Tried ClassyXX.rom, doesn't work, tried Joe dirt's bios, doesn't work, tried a bios from another user on this forum, didn't work.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Anybody know why my 980 Classified 3988 SKU crashes under load with software voltage control?
> 
> I ran 1600/8700 in a firestrike run at stock volts (1.23v measured with DMM) if I try to run 1.275v at the same frequency to test and see if voltage control is the problem, it crashes driver as soon as I start 3D load.
> 
> What I've tried:
> 
> Drivers:
> 344.75, 350.12, 353.30, 353.38, 353.49
> 
> Classified tool versions:
> 2.0.5, 2.0.6, 2.1.0, 2.1.1
> 
> Tried windows 7, and windows 8.1 (fresh install of 8.1, it still did it)
> 
> Tried ClassyXX.rom, doesn't work, tried Joe dirt's bios, doesn't work, tried a bios from another user on this forum, didn't work.


Have you tried less voltage? Or just a small bump in voltage? 1.23 -> 1.275 sounds like a big jump. Maxwell on ambient does not like high volts.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Have you tried less voltage? Or just a small bump in voltage? 1.23 -> 1.275 sounds like a big jump. Maxwell on ambient does not like high volts.


I'm on a 1080mm rad with ~30-33c load temps, I can't imagine temps are the issue but IDK. I keep hearing on KPC forums that 3988 sku is messed up and lots of people are having issues :/

Yeah I've tried small increase in voltage like 1.25v, still crashes.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

No luck tonight. Too many issues. Apparently my stripped W7 is too stripped to install the drivers for this card and my totally stock W10 just straight up doesn't want to work.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Anybody know why my 980 Classified 3988 SKU crashes under load with software voltage control?
> 
> I ran 1600/8700 in a firestrike run at stock volts (1.23v measured with DMM) if I try to run 1.275v at the same frequency to test and see if voltage control is the problem, it crashes driver as soon as I start 3D load.
> 
> What I've tried:
> 
> Drivers:
> 344.75, 350.12, 353.30, 353.38, 353.49
> 
> Classified tool versions:
> 2.0.5, 2.0.6, 2.1.0, 2.1.1
> 
> Tried windows 7, and windows 8.1 (fresh install of 8.1, it still did it)
> 
> Tried ClassyXX.rom, doesn't work, tried Joe dirt's bios, doesn't work, tried a bios from another user on this forum, didn't work.


I think you should have got the 2988 sku. Maybe sell the card while you can. I don't think 3988 card with Hynix mem? has any voltage control. But unless you plan to bench ln2 or chilled water probably wont gain much.


----------



## Gofspar

Can anyone else do 1.35v+ on a 3988 card?


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I think you should have got the 2988 sku. Maybe sell the card while you can. I don't think 3988 card with Hynix mem? has any voltage control. But unless you plan to bench ln2 or chilled water probably wont gain much.


I'm planning on putting my 1080 rad outside for chilled benching in the winter, my card has Samsung and I can bench 1600/8712 all day at stock volts (1.233v DMM)

But once I add any voltage it just crashes, I don't understand because other people said they were running 1.325v on their 3988 cards, what are they doing that I'm not?

I can do this like over and over, and even go further on memory, but any type of voltage control and bam crash.


----------



## Lays

Ok I did some testing, I kept upping the voltage slowly and doing firestrike runs at 1530 mhz.

1.25v worked, 1.275v worked, 1.3v worked @ lower clock speeds...

Once I try to do 1600 @ 1.3v it crashes, yet I can run 1600 @ 1.233v (stock DMM measured voltage)

How does that make any sense at all??


----------



## Crash-Over

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I thought my 980 classified did pretty well with chilled water


Have you a link????

This is my 2X980 KIngpins with bios mod
1418 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10107099 3dmark 11 Performance
1418 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10107141 3dmark 11 Etreme

1518 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10107158 3dmark 11 Performance
1518 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10107152 3dmark 11 Extreme

1418 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7936227 3dmark Skydiver
1418 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7936273 3dmark Fire Strike
1418 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7936309 3dmark Fire Strike Extreme
1418 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7936341 3dmark Fire Strike Ultra

1518 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7936045 3dmark Skydiver
1518 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7936076 3dmark Fire Strike
1518 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7936114 3dmark Fire Strike Extreme
1518 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7936173 3dmark Fire Strike Ultra


----------



## petedread

Sorry to ask such a dumb ass question here especially on the day W10 comes out and there are much more interesting things to talk about like DX12, but I'm shtuck.
I have just bought a 980ti classified after owning AMD cards for the last 5-6 years. At stock it runs at 1405mhz on the core. I don't know how to OC it, if I add anything in Afterburner or prisisionx like just 25mhz it crashes in valley and heaven, even if I add 5 10 or 15% power target. These Classified cards come with voltage unlocked but adding extra V don't help.
Adding +25mhz makes it run at 1430mhz but crash, voltage goes up to 1.2v at this clock speed (with no extra v added by me). Custom fan curve, temps don't go above 70c. I see in the forums that some people are adding +250mhz (+ from what I don't know).

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Got an Unboxing for the 980 TI KPE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: didn't have the right 3DMark downloaded, didn't have drivers downloaded, etc. going as fast as I can lol


Thanks for the vid









Now I must resist spending further money on GPU's....







. That cooler though is just immaculate.


----------



## kanabeach44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can do that yourself very easily with MBT:
> 
> MaxwellBiosTweaker1.36.zip 101k .zip file


Is it better to disable boost for max performance of my card ?
Thanks


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Ok I did some testing, I kept upping the voltage slowly and doing firestrike runs at 1530 mhz.
> 
> 1.25v worked, 1.275v worked, 1.3v worked @ lower clock speeds...
> 
> Once I try to do 1600 @ 1.3v it crashes, yet I can run 1600 @ 1.233v (stock DMM measured voltage)
> 
> How does that make any sense at all??


It makes perfect sense. I'd highly advise to read Vince's post about how maxwell scales with volts.

Depending on conditions and corresponding voltage, I actually can be more "stable" with less voltage, because less heat
1600 @ 1.233V is pretty damn good.

When you push core volts, and if you have samsung chips, try pushing vMEM voltage just a notch or two and see if you start to have more stability.

What PSU? Have you checked your rails to see maybe its a voltage droop causing the instability at higher loads?


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> It makes perfect sense. I'd highly advise to read Vince's post about how maxwell scales with volts.
> 
> Depending on conditions and corresponding voltage, I actually can be more "stable" with less voltage, because less heat
> 1600 @ 1.233V is pretty damn good.
> 
> When you push core volts, and if you have samsung chips, try pushing vMEM voltage just a notch or two and see if you start to have more stability.
> 
> What PSU? Have you checked your rails to see maybe its a voltage droop causing the instability at higher loads?


Psu is evga 1000 p2, can't imagine thats the issue.
I've read his post i just thought keeping my gpu closer to that 25c mark he mentioned would help with stability but i guess not :/.

I guess it would make sense because lower clock speeds will let me run high volts, its just the high clocks that i cant run volts at.

So my only option is to put my rad in a bucket of ice essentially?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Psu is evga 1000 p2, can't imagine thats the issue.
> I've read his post i just thought keeping my gpu closer to that 25c mark he mentioned would help with stability but i guess not :/.
> 
> I guess it would make sense because lower clock speeds will let me run high volts, its just the high clocks that i cant run volts at.
> 
> So my only option is to put my rad in a bucket of ice essentially?


No. Either you lost on the silicon lottery or you're not supplement core colts with other voltage.

I would keep taking it one small step at a time and see where your limits are at. If you can do 1600. @ low volt and not an ounce more even with slightly more volts then you hit a wall unfortunately. If this is on a 980Ti that's really damn good. I'm not so sure about regular 980.

What's your ASIC %


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanabeach44*
> 
> Is it better to disable boost for max performance of my card ?
> Thanks


No, disabling boost like was done by Skyn3t time doesn't really give you any boost, in my personal experience, I have found that disabling boost completely just bork the bios. However, disabling boost 2.0 works fine (and this way, all software read the boost clock properly).


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> No. Either you lost on the silicon lottery or you're not supplement core colts with other voltage.
> 
> I would keep taking it one small step at a time and see where your limits are at. If you can do 1600. @ low volt and not an ounce more even with slightly more volts then you hit a wall unfortunately. If this is on a 980Ti that's really damn good. I'm not so sure about regular 980.
> 
> What's your ASIC %


Ill go and try the extra vmem tomorrow. 72.2% asic, 980 classified sku3988.

So the part about vince saying once maxwell goes under 25c it scales better with volts wont help me?


----------



## szeged

well can you get under 25c? lol.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well can you get under 25c? lol.


With an ice bucket yeah NP.

I hit around 30-35c depending on my ambient. With an icebucket, 15-20 should be easy.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crash-Over*
> 
> Have you a link????
> 
> This is my 2X980 KIngpins with bios mod
> 1418 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10107099 3dmark 11 Performance
> 1418 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10107141 3dmark 11 Etreme
> 
> 1518 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10107158 3dmark 11 Performance
> 1518 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10107152 3dmark 11 Extreme
> 
> 1418 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7936227 3dmark Skydiver
> 1418 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7936273 3dmark Fire Strike
> 1418 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7936309 3dmark Fire Strike Extreme
> 1418 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7936341 3dmark Fire Strike Ultra
> 
> 1518 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7936045 3dmark Skydiver
> 1518 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7936076 3dmark Fire Strike
> 1518 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7936114 3dmark Fire Strike Extreme
> 1518 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7936173 3dmark Fire Strike Ultra


I had 4 980 Classifieds, early models just because I wanted to try my hand at benching 4 way, after I sold them I got one 980 KPE just because it is so damn pretty and to hold me over tell Titan X and now ti, I couldn't get my hands on any 980ti Classified's or I would have, now I will do my best to get a couple KPE's. Maxwell is a different beast it doesn't scale with volts like you would think, an evbot is a must have, it takes less than ambient temps and it took me many hours of tweaking and adjusting settings with the evbot to bench above 1600 mhz which they could do on air at stock volts, then I could bench 4 at 1700+mhz and one at 1800mhz.. Buying Classifieds and KPE's don't guarantee massive overclocks but they give the person who wants to bench but doesn't have the resources, or skills to Frankenstein mod their cards a chance to compete. Benching and gaming are different, personally I don't overclock any video card for gaming, stability is more important than a couple FPS but to each their own

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4185317
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9194952
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3525876
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3613873
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5184460


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanabeach44*
> 
> Is it better to disable boost for max performance of my card ?
> Thanks


In some scenarios - IMO - yes. It helped with the OG titan in 3D benching (and DP performance) since you can avoid large swings in frequency even within the same clock state. With the OG titan many users thought it helped even with gaming - that was not my experience. For a primary gaming rig or a day-driver "crossover"







boost is useful. I haven't disabled it since OG Titan (2x780TiCs, 6x780TiKPs, 2x980 Kps, 3x980 Strix, 2xTX... )
Leave boost on and just use K-boost if needed.


----------



## Crash-Over

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I had 4 980 Classifieds, early models just because I wanted to try my hand at benching 4 way, after I sold them I got one 980 KPE just because it is so damn pretty and to hold me over tell Titan X and now ti, I couldn't get my hands on any 980ti Classified's or I would have, now I will do my best to get a couple KPE's. Maxwell is a different beast it doesn't scale with volts like you would think, an evbot is a must have, it takes less than ambient temps and it took me many hours of tweaking and adjusting settings with the evbot to bench above 1600 mhz which they could do on air at stock volts, then I could bench 4 at 1700+mhz and one at 1800mhz.. Buying Classifieds and KPE's don't guarantee massive overclocks but they give the person who wants to bench but doesn't have the resources, or skills to Frankenstein mod their cards a chance to compete. Benching and gaming are different, personally I don't overclock any video card for gaming, stability is more important than a couple FPS but to each their own
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4185317
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9194952
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3525876
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3613873
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5184460


with the 347.xx I also had a forced under air and with the LN2 BIOS to 1500 MHz and 4100 MHz mem clock on was then like a jet been But I am also satisfied with the BIOS where I 'm now . Could you give me again the BIOS that I no longer have and kingpincooling I think that's not even

I think to play one does not need a lot of long runs beautifully liquid must play the no oc operated .I play with the BIOS mod with 1418 and the CPU on 4,5ghz as others with OC even time with the default BIOS


----------



## szeged

still on air here until some stuff arrives.

my card is very sensitive to temps.

1553 core will pass if temps are kept under 45c on air, if it goes over 45c itll black screen crash to desktop.

1153 core also doesnt like to play well with memory overclocks on air lol. Gotta keep this bad boy really cool.

Evbot is working fine and volts are holding nice and steady via DMM.

hopefully i can actually get set up for colder testing by the weekend.

sticking with 1543 as the max clock on air for now since 1553 is iffy because yay florida ambient temps.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Pretty sure the 780ti classy had hynix but the 780ti kpe has samsung memory.


although Vince had some KPE Ti Hynix cards for himself for testing:

*http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2563*


----------



## Kimir

Vince posted some world records with the KP980Ti and the XOC bios is available, for the lucky owners:
http://hwbot.org/submission/2934330_kingpin_3dmark___fire_strike_geforce_gtx_980_ti_25233_marks

http://hwbot.org/submission/2934329_kingpin_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_980_ti_13091_marks

http://hwbot.org/submission/2934331_kingpin_3dmark___fire_strike_ultra_geforce_gtx_980_ti_6988_marks


980TiKP_XOC.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## sdmf74

Did Jacob happen to mention when the 980ti KPE would be hitting retail shelves???


----------



## szeged

no word about other retailers yet i dont believe.


----------



## sdmf74

Decided to not get the classy for a couple reasons 1 being the hynix memory, Just hope I dont have to wait long for the KPE price gouging to end


----------



## petedread

My Classified won't OC at all. Well it won't with me at the helm, I'm new to Nvidia.

There is a thread somewhere on this site, in it they have come to the conclusion that classified 780ti EK blocks will fit on the classified 980ti. Can anyone here confirm if this correct.
EK had not, as of a couple of days ago, made up their minds about if they are going to make a block for the 980ti classified. Are there any other brands making blocks for it?

I notice that you guys OC your cards by adding hundreds of mhz. If I add + 25mhz I end up at 1430mhz, It's adding it to the boost of 1405.


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> My Classified won't OC at all. Well it won't with me at the helm, I'm new to Nvidia.
> 
> There is a thread somewhere on this site, in it they have come to the conclusion that classified 780ti EK blocks will fit on the classified 980ti. Can anyone here confirm if this correct.
> EK had not, as of a couple of days ago, made up their minds about if they are going to make a block for the 980ti classified. Are there any other brands making blocks for it?
> 
> I notice that you guys OC your cards by adding hundreds of mhz. If I add + 25mhz I end up at 1430mhz, It's adding it to the boost of 1405.


Leave your voltage @ stock for now, play BF4. for every conquest match you play add 5mhz. this has been proven to work for me.


----------



## marc0053

Just got my 980 Ti Kingpin 74+ asic (74.9 actual) card 2 days ago and it can do 1550mhz on the core on stock volts of around 1.19 - 1.2V read form DMM and +800MHz in mem clocks with 1.78V set in the classy tool for firestrike ultra. Classy tool works great for mem and vcore. This was done using the LN2 bios that comes stock on the GPU.

Final cost in Canadian dollars was $1,292 once converted from EVGA store to my credit card (around $1.0 USD = $1.34 CAD) + $162 for duty and brokerage fees from UPS (13% tax in Ontario) for a total of around $1,460 CAD to my door.

I will be putting a EK Thermosphere Nickel+Acetal in the next few days to see how well it does on water.


----------



## KickAssCop

Dat overclock. Holy crap.


----------



## iamhollywood5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> My Classified won't OC at all. Well it won't with me at the helm, I'm new to Nvidia.
> 
> There is a thread somewhere on this site, in it they have come to the conclusion that classified 780ti EK blocks will fit on the classified 980ti. Can anyone here confirm if this correct.
> EK had not, as of a couple of days ago, made up their minds about if they are going to make a block for the 980ti classified. Are there any other brands making blocks for it?
> 
> I notice that you guys OC your cards by adding hundreds of mhz. If I add + 25mhz I end up at 1430mhz, It's adding it to the boost of 1405.


Yes the EK 780 block does fit the 980 Ti classy. I can confirm, I just installed the block on mine a couple days ago. I compared my 780 Ti Classy and 980 Ti Classy PCBs and they're literally copy-paste. Idk about other blocks


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Yes the EK 780 block does fit the 980 Ti classy. I can confirm, I just installed the block on mine a couple days ago. I compared my 780 Ti Classy and 980 Ti Classy PCBs and they're literally copy-paste. Idk about other blocks


I'd have just jumped on the 780 Classy block, but I noticed it's not a full block. It leaves like 20% of the card bare. Kinda ugly no? Here's hoping that EK pushes out a proper 980 Ti Classy block that's full coverage.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Decided to not get the classy for a couple reasons 1 being the hynix memory, Just hope I dont have to wait long for the KPE price gouging to end


Gouging you mean by EVGA or gouging in aftermarket sales? I doubt these will be on discount until the pascal x80 is released.


----------



## BlueSaber80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> Leave your voltage @ stock for now, play BF4. for every conquest match you play add 5mhz. this has been proven to work for me.


Lol? 5mhz? I jump 50-100mhz easily


----------



## robertr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> Sorry to ask such a dumb ass question here especially on the day W10 comes out and there are much more interesting things to talk about like DX12, but I'm shtuck.
> I have just bought a 980ti classified after owning AMD cards for the last 5-6 years. At stock it runs at 1405mhz on the core. I don't know how to OC it, if I add anything in Afterburner or prisisionx like just 25mhz it crashes in valley and heaven, even if I add 5 10 or 15% power target. These Classified cards come with voltage unlocked but adding extra V don't help.
> Adding +25mhz makes it run at 1430mhz but crash, voltage goes up to 1.2v at this clock speed (with no extra v added by me). Custom fan curve, temps don't go above 70c. I see in the forums that some people are adding +250mhz (+ from what I don't know).
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


Your classy might be a dud like mine was. I could OC the memory but the core would crash even +30 over stock even with a volt and pwr target increase in multiple ways. Different drivers and such didn't matter either. Sometimes the silicon lottery isn't your friend.


----------



## BlueSaber80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr1*
> 
> Your classy might be a dud like mine was. I could OC the memory but the core would crash even +30 over stock even with a volt and pwr target increase in multiple ways. Different drivers and such didn't matter either. Sometimes the silicon lottery isn't your friend.


Mine wouldn't even let me do 20+ on the clock while my last MSI Gaming 6G could do 134+ . Whata joke.


----------



## pompss

I would like to see come bench of the KPE ti On water with vince oc bios .If some will be so kind..


----------



## petedread

I hope not because that means every piece of silicon I have ever bought has been lame. I'm sure I am doing something wrong. When I add more clock speed it's adding to the boost clock of 1405mhz, So I'm adding like +20mhz where as you guys are adding +200mhz obviously from a lower staring point.

Do I need to enable anything in pricisionX like, Overvolt, Overboost, Kboost?
I have set a agressive fan curve, perhaps I need to run them faster though to keeps temps lower (only hitting 78c though)
Both BIOS seem to be the same.
How do I unlock higher power target I have seen on forum?
Maybe EVGA G2 750w power supply is not big enough? 5930k @4.4ghz


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Just got my 980 Ti Kingpin 74+ asic (74.9 actual) card 2 days ago and it can do 1550mhz on the core on stock volts of around 1.19 - 1.2V read form DMM and +800MHz in mem clocks with 1.78V set in the classy tool for firestrike ultra. Classy tool works great for mem and vcore. This was done using the LN2 bios that comes stock on the GPU.
> 
> Final cost in Canadian dollars was $1,292 once converted from EVGA store to my credit card (around $1.0 USD = $1.34 CAD) + $162 for duty and brokerage fees from UPS (13% tax in Ontario) for a total of around $1,460 CAD to my door.
> 
> I will be putting a EK Thermosphere Nickel+Acetal in the next few days to see how well it does on water.


Hah. That's awesome man. What were the temps?

I haven't tired pushing 1.2V load 3dmark DMM yet, I'm still around 1.17-1.18. Pushing PCIe and VMEM did help me stabilize at 1562 though.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Hah. That's awesome man. What were the temps?
> 
> I haven't tired pushing 1.2V load 3dmark DMM yet, I'm still around 1.17-1.18. Pushing PCIe and VMEM did help me stabilize at 1562 though.


Max temp with fan at 100% in PX was 53 degree C. Thanks for the tip with pcie volts. Ill see if it helps my oc at all.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Max temp with fan at 100% in PX was 53 degree C. Thanks for the tip with pcie volts. Ill see if it helps my oc at all.


I went really mild on it. Like maybe 2-3 notches max. I don't remember exactly. Lower temps that morning may have helped, but I never was able to bench 1560+ ever on this card. Without the classified tool pushing vMEM, and pci-e slightly, and disabling voltage monitoring on PX.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> I hope not because that means every piece of silicon I have ever bought has been lame. I'm sure I am doing something wrong. When I add more clock speed it's adding to the boost clock of 1405mhz, So I'm adding like +20mhz where as you guys are adding +200mhz obviously from a lower staring point.


I think it's a matter of semantics. When people talk about running stable 1450 or whatnot, they're referring to the boost clock. There may be two people in the whole world who are able to run a stable 1600mhz boost on air with the 980ti. Your stable boost OC of 1430 is a little on the low side, but it's not too far off from what most people realistically maintain, which is around 1250 core/1450 boost.


----------



## thechosenwon

You guys really need to try the OC bios I just posted for 980Ti KINGPIN








http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3820


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> You guys really need to try the OC bios I just posted for 980Ti KINGPIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3820


Silly question, but does that bios work on the regular classy? No matter what BIOS I'm on, I can't get past 1556mhz.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> You guys really need to try the OC bios I just posted for 980Ti KINGPIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3820


Thanks Vince ill try it out tomorrow


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Silly question, but does that bios work on the regular classy? No matter what BIOS I'm on, I can't get past 1556mhz.


No that bios is only for the KPE, what cooling are you using as that is a very good clock already


----------



## petedread

I'm not expecting 1600 or even 1500, it just seems odd that I can not OC this card more than 30mhz, this is why I thought I was doing something wrong (first Nvidia card).
Don't know what I did but Power Target is now 141%, it was just 115% at first.

I assumed that adding +mhz would added to the base clock but for me it is adding to the boost clock.
Is there anything I should be doing other than adding mhz and fan speed? Any settings in PricisionX?

I will get a 780ti classified waterblock, I realise that Maxwell doesn't cope well with extra V and doesn't scale well with V and cooling unless it's extreme cooling.

Am I right in thinking that Classi's don't normally suffer coil wine? I have coil wine


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Looks like mine is a bit of a dud on air. 73% ASIC, 1520 max through FSE. Mem is driving me up a wall right now. Will report back with scores.


----------



## delslow

I'm starting to think that I might need to upgrade my power supply. I have a 650W Seagate G-Series. Is that enough juice for a 980 Ti Classy and a mild 4.2Ghz 4670k?


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> I'm starting to think that I might need to upgrade my power supply. I have a 650W Seagate G-Series. Is that enough juice for a 980 Ti Classy and a mild 4.2Ghz 4670k?


Yes it's PLENTY.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> No that bios is only for the KPE, what cooling are you using as that is a very good clock already


Dang, I kind of figured!

I'm using the ACX Cooler, will probably pick up a water block soon.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Silly question, but does that bios work on the regular classy? No matter what BIOS I'm on, I can't get past 1556mhz.


I'm guessing your 980 Ti can do 1600MHz in benches since you said in the 980 Ti thread that you can run GTA V "all day" at 1556Mhz?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Looks like mine is a bit of a dud on air. 73% ASIC, 1520 max through FSE. Mem is driving me up a wall right now. Will report back with scores.


that's about where mine is on air. (72.2%). Gonna be Bizzaro world if I use the EVBOT to undervolt the thing.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Couldn't get a hang of overclocking the memory. It would do about +200 on default voltage but wouldn't go any higher. I tried raising the voltage and it would crash (solid screen) about halfway through the first game test. I'm pretty sure this was user error based on Vince's claim that they should all do 2100+ on air.


----------



## szeged

yeah i think im doing something wrong atm or my card is extremely temp sensitive. Day one i got the card temps were really low in here and i could do 1550/8800, temps are a bit higher now and can only do like 1530/8000 or its crash city.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'm guessing your 980 Ti can do 1600MHz in benches since you said in the 980 Ti thread that you can run GTA V "all day" at 1556Mhz?


1580, but throttles hard, and crashes from time to time. I get lower scores at 1580 than 1554. My mem is only good for 7800. It's also been really hot here in Chicago, ambient temps are higher than usual in my place. Definitely not a good week to try and push it, plus the games I play most don't put a load on my card. The only one is GTA5, and it handles it like a Boss.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah i think im doing something wrong atm or my card is extremely temp sensitive. Day one i got the card temps were really low in here and i could do 1550/8800, temps are a bit higher now and can only do like 1530/8000 or its crash city.


Have you figured out what your max game stable clocks on air?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Have you figured out what your max game stable clocks on air?


in games ive just been keeping everything at stock except a 50mhz boost to the core to keep it at 1500mhz because anything over that is just meh in terms of performance increases imo.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> in games ive just been keeping everything at stock except a 50mhz boost to the core to keep it at 1500mhz because anything over that is just meh in terms of performance increases imo.


What does it boost to at stock settings?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> What does it boost to at stock settings?


right under 1450


----------



## Kimir

1443 like the 980kpe


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah i think im doing something wrong atm or my card is extremely temp sensitive. Day one i got the card temps were really low in here and i could do 1550/8800, temps are a bit higher now and can only do like 1530/8000 or its crash city.


8800? you sure you were reading it right? I haven't seen a big difference with the card's ram between 15C to 28C ambient. (uniblock only, kept the cold plate in place)


----------



## szeged

yeah day one the ram was doing 8800 but now having trouble getting it over 8000, either im doing something really wrong or something somewhere is messed up.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crash-Over*
> 
> Have you a link????
> 
> This is my 2X980 KIngpins with bios mod
> 
> 1518 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7936076 3dmark Fire Strike
> 1518 MHZ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7936114 3dmark Fire Strike Extreme


Odd that in FireStrike my scores are higher but in FireStrike Extreme yours are.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5534369/fs/5461633

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5534395/fs/5545586

SS


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Got a score last night with relatively low memory:


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Probably already been posted but....Heres a comprehensive 980ti kpe guide. It talks about everything. And i think there are some modded bios in there as well.

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3820


----------



## szeged

that guide TiN posted is easily the most amazing thing ive seen in a while.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I wish i had a card right now.... I feel like i could have some fun following that guide.
Me having, basically, no 3D experience..


----------



## szeged

hopefully we get more stock in soon.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hopefully we get more stock in soon.


If they'd sell the cards under 70%


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hopefully we get more stock in soon.


jacob said itd be about 2 weeks from the first batch, on evga forums


----------



## Crash-Over

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Odd that in FireStrike my scores are higher but in FireStrike Extreme yours are.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5534369/fs/5461633
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5534395/fs/5545586
> 
> SS


This is vram your vram is higher and cpu .my first benchmark with win 10 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7969500?


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Just got my 980 Ti Kingpin 74+ asic (*74.9 actual*) card 2 days ago and it can do *1550mhz on the core on stock volts*
> 
> Final cost in Canadian dollars was $1,292 once converted from EVGA store to my credit card (around $1.0 USD = $1.34 CAD) + $162 for duty and brokerage fees from UPS (13% tax in Ontario) for a total of around *$1,460 CAD* to my door.


So my 73% ASIC MSI 6G that cost $1000 CAD overclocks better than yours. AISC pricing for the fail.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> So my 73% ASIC MSI 6G that cost $1000 CAD overclocks better than yours. AISC pricing for the fail.


Yeah, ASIC pricing is ridiculous. As much as I love EVGA, I see is as a shady way to get money, since ASIC score don't correlate to overclocking or stability. The Kingpin card still looks very sexy, I still have an itch for one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> So my 73% ASIC MSI 6G that cost $1000 CAD overclocks better than yours. AISC pricing for the fail.


show a benchmark comparison - pics or it didn't happen.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yeah, ASIC pricing is ridiculous. As much as I love EVGA, I see is as a shady way to get money, since ASIC score don't correlate to overclocking or stability. The Kingpin card still looks very sexy, I still have an itch for one.


Not gonna defend the pricing structure, or the meaningfulness of ASIC in this "application" but why not then just buy a 72% card. At least you won't get a 64% ASIC card... and have that to complain about.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yeah, ASIC pricing is ridiculous. As much as I love EVGA, I see is as a shady way to get money, since ASIC score don't correlate to overclocking or stability. The Kingpin card still looks very sexy, I still have an itch for one.


Well, I don't know about the other guy, but I would feel pretty burned to pay an extra $400 and get worse results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> show a benchmark comparison - pics or it didn't happen.


Did I request to see his? For $400 less I got a faster overclock. Its why EVGA warns you a higher AISC doesn't mean you are going to get better overclocks. But at least he can say he has a Kingpin?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's about where mine is on air. (72.2%). Gonna be Bizzaro world if I use the EVBOT to undervolt the thing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Well, I don't know about the other guy, but I would feel pretty burned to pay an extra $400 and get worse results.
> Did I request to see his? For $400 less I got a faster overclock. Its why EVGA warns you a higher AISC doesn't mean you are going to get better overclocks. But at least he can say he has a Kingpin?


Pay to play, there's a disclaimer for a reason.

IMO, given the results that I'm seeing on my 76+% card, I would have been totally fine with a 72% card. The accessories and the build quality of the card is well worth the $100 premium over other cards. As for the top tier cards, hah, yeah, I don't know.

Honestly the $50 is worth the jump for a 80% card over 76%. Which makes the 76% card pretty much worst in price/performance.

That said, I seem to be able to bench at 1562-1570 at 8200 mem on the 79.2% asic card if I keep temps down. LOAD GPU volts is around 1.18-1.195.

I was getting heaven has crashed errors, but not nvidia driver crashes, so I'm waiting until I dial in my 24/7 CPU/Cache/Mem overclock before I do glory benches on the card. I'm really happy with 1530 SLI game stable.


----------



## steponz

Too bad even though your card may clock higher on core.. will still score slower than kp that clocks worse.

Kp comes with samsung and will score higher than your gaming.

Compare scores and you will see..

Msi is known for having really crappy scores even though they so called clock higher.. just because your clocks higher doesn't mean it actually is doing anything better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Well, I don't know about the other guy, but I would feel pretty burned to pay an extra $400 and get worse results.
> Did I request to see his? For $400 less I got a faster overclock. Its why EVGA warns you a higher AISC doesn't mean you are going to get better overclocks. But at least he can say he has a Kingpin?


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Too bad even though your card may clock higher on core.. will still score slower than kp that clocks worse.
> 
> Kp comes with samsung and will score higher than your gaming.
> 
> Compare scores and you will see..
> 
> Msi is known for having really crappy scores even though they so called clock higher.. just because your clocks higher doesn't mean it actually is doing anything better.


This makes no sense. EVGA claim Samsung memory is faster clock for clock with Hynix, but I have yet to see proof of this and that is only speaking for memory performance, not core, which is more important for performance FPS.


----------



## steponz

It is faster clock for clock because samsung uses tighter timings.

Look over at the kingpincooling.Com forums and see for yourself.

And performance doesn't only come from core.

Memory performance makes quite the difference in scores.. just a bit less than core.

The kp edition scores alot better than all the tis...

I would do a little more research and test stuff before you make assumptions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> This makes no sense. EVGA claim Samsung memory is faster clock for clock with Hynix, but I have yet to see proof of this and that is only speaking for memory performance, not core, which is more important for performance FPS.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> This makes no sense. EVGA claim Samsung memory is faster clock for clock with Hynix, but I have yet to see proof of this and that is only speaking for memory performance, not core, which is more important for performance FPS.


you must be sleeping then because there have been a few side by side comparisons from people who know what they are doing.


----------



## steponz

Here's the link for comparison.

Kp is very close to titan.. other ti not so much because all others are hynix.

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> you must be sleeping then because there have been a few side by side comparisons from people who know what they are doing.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Here's the link for comparison.
> 
> Kp is very close to titan.. other ti not so much because all others are hynix.
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3816


Okay, if you are lucky a couple hundred points is not worth $400 more, IMHO.


----------



## steponz

For LN2 pros like myself.. I would rather pay that than buy 5 to 6 ****ty cards and get stuck with lower asic.

This guarantees You have more of a chance.

don't buy one.. more for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Okay, if you are lucky a couple hundred points is not worth $400 more, IMHO.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

No one is going to make you buy this...
In fact, please don't get a kpe... I need one for ln2, and theres too many people who want then for air/water


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> No one is going to make you buy this...
> In fact, please don't get a kpe... I need one for ln2, and theres too many people who want then for air/water


By all means, waste your money.


----------



## ssiperko

After 3 days of back and forth on my blocks/air in a AC chilled room ...... these cards neeeeeeeeeeeed (granted I only have the 980 KP) cold.

Air or water I can get 1530 at 1.20, adding volts didn't help me BUT I am also running SLI which hurts each together.

SS


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> By all means, waste your money.


I have 70liters of LN2 right now and a kpe gpu fat pot... the only money thats being wasted is the evap from waiting to get one of these cards...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Here's the link for comparison.
> 
> Kp is very close to titan.. other ti not so much because all others are hynix.
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3816
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> you must be sleeping then because there have been a few side by side comparisons from people who know what they are doing.
Click to expand...

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4453112/fs/5545830


----------



## DandyConeJellos

Anyone else kind of disappointed in the 980 Ti Classified overclocking?


----------



## steponz

Anybody know what the actual clocks for those runs are?

Also they need to be run with newer XOC bios on kp.

All that matters is the gpu score.
cpu doesn't help fs/fse/fsu.

It's really quite interesting how good the kp is compared to Titan X.

What's even more impressive is how the kp destroys Titan X on LN2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4453112/fs/5545830


----------



## steponz

Lol... let's see him bench his amazing MSI 980ti and watch him epicly fail.

Still waiting for benchmarks to prove also.

Typical troll.. this is the Classy and KP thread.. why are you even here.

I get mine monday.. can't wait..
I'll post up air/water/LN2 testing on the kingpincooling forums for all of you to see.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I have 70liters of LN2 right now and a kpe gpu fat pot... the only money thats being wasted is the evap from waiting to get one of these cards...


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Lol... let's see him bench his amazing MSI 980ti and watch him epicly fail.
> 
> Still waiting for benchmarks to prove also.
> 
> Typical troll.. this is the Classy and KP thread.. why are you even here.
> 
> I get mine monday.. can't wait..
> I'll post up air/water/LN2 testing on the kingpincooling forums for all of you to see.


Haha right? All of the HOF guys are on TitanX's. There's only a handful of 980TI's most of which are KPE's. Myself included is on a KPE. Most of my runs are done on STOCK BIOS, STOCK COOLING, STOCK FAN, NO VOLTS.

Lets see him do that on a MSI


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> show a benchmark comparison - pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna defend the pricing structure, or the meaningfulness of ASIC in this "application" but why not then just buy a 72% card. At least you won't get a 64% ASIC card... and have that to complain about.


That's what I did!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Lol... let's see him bench his amazing MSI 980ti and watch him epicly fail.
> 
> Still waiting for benchmarks to prove also.
> 
> Typical troll.. this is the Classy and KP thread.. why are you even here.
> 
> I get mine monday.. can't wait..
> I'll post up air/water/LN2 testing on the kingpincooling forums for all of you to see.


I'll be freezing mine next week. Out of town this weekend!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

what was it splave said? " ...all the tools does not a great overclocker make."
this guy is in the godlike thread asking about availability...
and hes talking crap about *binned* KPE gpus...
hah
hah

definitely gonna check out your tests though, I need to find all the results I can get so I can estimate performance and settings...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Well, I don't know about the other guy, but I would feel pretty burned to pay an extra $400 and get worse results.
> Did I request to see his? For $400 less I got a faster overclock. Its why EVGA warns you a higher AISC doesn't mean you are going to get better overclocks. But at least he can say he has a Kingpin?


without pics/proof - not believable. (period)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Too bad even though your card may clock higher on core.. will still score slower than kp that clocks worse.
> 
> Kp comes with samsung and will score higher than your gaming.
> 
> Compare scores and you will see..
> 
> Msi is known for having really crappy scores even though they so called clock higher.. just because your clocks higher doesn't mean it actually is doing anything better.


THis. Why folks focus on Mhz instead of results is comical.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> This makes no sense. EVGA claim Samsung memory is faster clock for clock with Hynix, but I have yet to see proof of this and that is only speaking for memory performance, not core, which is more important for performance FPS.


What's your point - besides trolling this Owners thread?
Take some advice:
You really do not want to compare FPS or bench scores with this crowd.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Anybody know what the actual clocks for those runs are?
> 
> Also they need to be run with newer XOC bios on kp.
> 
> All that matters is the gpu score.
> cpu doesn't help fs/fse/fsu.
> 
> It's really quite interesting how good the kp is compared to Titan X.
> 
> What's even more impressive is how the kp destroys Titan X on LN2.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4453112/fs/5545830
Click to expand...

well, did you see whose those are?










Spoiler: HINT



gimme a J!

gimme a P!

gimme an M!

. . . . .


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Anybody know what the actual clocks for those runs are?
> Also they need to be run with newer XOC bios on kp.
> All that matters is the gpu score.
> cpu doesn't help fs/fse/fsu.
> It's really quite interesting how good the kp is compared to Titan X.
> What's even more impressive is how the kp destroys Titan X on LN2.


I might.
Will load it tonight - although the XOC bios really did not need to set the power limits to 2000W. I've yet to reach sustained power draw over 100% on the stock OC bios, and since - for us lowly ambient benchers - voltage is not beneficial on the KP (while it was on my TitanXs) power will never approach the current PL. And if you do the math, even with LN2 you probably won't exceed 1500W even at 2.0V - if you dare.








KP is more tweak fun for sure, but when both cards are run at 15C max temp, I have yet to top my 64%ASIC Titan in Futuremark... Unigine Valley - yup, KP is faster than TX.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> That's what I did!
> I'll be freezing mine next week. Out of town this weekend!


Buy a 72%? Me too.









TX was 1528, KP is 1560


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## steponz

Dude.. what's mem at though?

Mem makes a difference in all fs benchmarks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I might.
> Will load it tonight - although the XOC bios really did not need to set the power limits to 2000W. I've yet to reach sustained power draw over 100% on the stock OC bios, and since - for us lowly ambient benchers - voltage is not beneficial on the KP (while it was on my TitanXs) power will never approach the current PL. And if you do the math, even with LN2 you probably won't exceed 500W even at 2.0V - if you dare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KP is more tweak fun for sure, but when both cards are run at 15C max temp, I have yet to top my 64%ASIC Titan in Futuremark... Unigine Valley - yup, KP is faster than TX.
> Buy a 72%? Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TX was 1528, KP is 1560
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I might.
> Will load it tonight - although the XOC bios really did not need to set the power limits to 2000W. I've yet to reach sustained power draw over 100% on the stock OC bios, and since - for us lowly ambient benchers - voltage is not beneficial on the KP (while it was on my TitanXs) power will never approach the current PL. And if you do the math, even with LN2 you probably won't exceed 500W even at 2.0V - if you dare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KP is more tweak fun for sure, but when both cards are run at 15C max temp, I have yet to top my 64%ASIC Titan in Futuremark... Unigine Valley - yup, KP is faster than TX.
> Buy a 72%? Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TX was 1528, KP is 1560
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cant see your image clearly..

Are you using an evbot? Have you tried setting voltage before booting to windows for mem?

btw.. Ill show some of the pi stuff along with the usb connection to the card.... Going to use every option and post results..... All the goodies and options that come with this card... absolutely awesome...
again why buy anything else?


----------



## looniam

breaking out pi= having too much fun


----------



## steponz

Dude ln2 exceeds 500 watts by far.. look at what tin said. tested it myself..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I might.
> Will load it tonight - although the XOC bios really did not need to set the power limits to 2000W. I've yet to reach sustained power draw over 100% on the stock OC bios, and since - for us lowly ambient benchers - voltage is not beneficial on the KP (while it was on my TitanXs) power will never approach the current PL. And if you do the math, even with LN2 you probably won't exceed 500W even at 2.0V - if you dare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KP is more tweak fun for sure, but when both cards are run at 15C max temp, I have yet to top my 64%ASIC Titan in Futuremark... Unigine Valley - yup, KP is faster than TX.
> Buy a 72%? Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TX was 1528, KP is 1560
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yup. Power increases exponentially. TiN and Vinbo had a single max OC card pulling peaks upwards of 1600W.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Dude.. what's mem at though?
> 
> Mem makes a difference in all fs benchmarks.


if you click the picture, then at the bottom right click "original" you get the full size (4K)
kp ram is at 8440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Dude ln2 exceeds 500 watts by far.. look at what tin said. tested it myself..


What voltage?

Anyway - using a clamp meter I'm well below the PL of 450W at 1560 with 1.212V (that;'s the bios PL for the OEM OC bios. Measured 294W to the card. MOre voltage crashes, higher clocks and more voltage crashes quicker, lower voltage can'thold the clocks. I'm sure once you cool this to -100C or lower it will respond better.
BTW _ I stopped playing with Dewars (even LN2 jacketed He dewars







) decades ago. I'm sure you cold guys will have a blast.
,,edit.. ah, I see the error. 500 should have been 1500.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Yup. Power increases exponentially. TiN and Vinbo had a single max OC card pulling peaks upwards of 1600W.


yup - 1800 peak at 1,65V. sustained is 1000W close to what the math would predict. - the peak looks like it;'s during a load chang with droop defeated.


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Dude.. what's mem at though?
> 
> Mem makes a difference in all fs benchmarks.


BIG difference yah







... Joe when you get your card today/tomorrow post air results here in this thread with the card pushed all the way on core and mem. Use the XOC bios







Leave all the tweaks alone for now and just push raw clocks for best score.

FYI.. Jpmboy, the card can pull 1500w from your psu pushed all the way on LN2 2050/4200mhz+









You guys should 100% be using the OC bios for ANY air/water benching runs or LN2 stuff. It's good for any benching period. It has more specific OC tuning for the card and things in there like forced P-states etc, which can help the card score the best in benchmarks. The stock bios the card comes with are all NV green light qual bios haha, nothing special except for samsung default timings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> BIG difference yah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Joe when you get your card today/tomorrow post air results here in this thread with the card pushed all the way on core and mem. Use the XOC bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave all the tweaks alone for now and just push raw clocks for best score.
> 
> FYI.. *Jpmboy, the card can pull 1500w from your psu pushed all the way on LN2 2050/4200mhz+*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys should 100% be using the OC bios for ANY air/water benching runs or LN2 stuff. It's good for any benching period. It has more specific OC tuning for the card and things in there like forced P-states etc, which can help the card score the best in benchmarks. The stock bios the card comes with are all NV green light qual bios haha, nothing special.


THat's amazing! A fire-breathing beast!








Loading it now...


----------



## Kimir

When you have loaded the XOC bios, try with "a healthy amount of volt".
With my 980 KPE I needed to give it 1.42v to get 1630Mhz even tho I did some run at 1576-1596Mhz at stock voltage (load of sparkling green and red rainbow on the screen when it didn't crash).
Since you have chiller water setup, it could be beneficial to you.









edit: @Vince, can you make a 980KPE bios with those forced P-states, unless the 7C already have that?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

damn... how do I configure 2 1300 watt gpus to power 1 card....


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I have one 1200W PSU. My subzero will be sad but with all the money I dropped on this thing a PSU is far out of my mind!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Lol i picked up 3 1300 g2 psus.
But i never imagined thered be a need to use all 3 at once.

2 on gpu and 1 for everything else xD


----------



## Jpmboy

Flashed - will take it for a spin...

In case anyone is interested, this nvflash works fine: NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5-221_x64
I see that this bios has 2 memory clock states - nice!


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I have one 1200W PSU. My subzero will be sad but with all the money I dropped on this thing a PSU is far out of my mind!


Without using the heater, 1200 will be ok I think man. You can try it like that first. Heater will help maintaining the highest possible memory clock + core clock on Ln2. It can also really keep the ice and condensation pretty much to nothing which keeps the card running longer on a heavy bench session. I quickly test cards usually without the heater and can still get great results but once the memory starts freezing up on backside of pcb (you can see it creeping out slowly on the pcb towards mem ic location while benching without it. Put the heater on and the pcb ice never creeps out past that cap area behind the core







. That is what the heater is all about


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Flashed - will take it for a spin...
> 
> In case anyone is interested, this nvflash works fine: NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5-221_x64
> I see that this bios has 2 memory clock states - nice!


Awesome post up some FSX and FSU







. Use windows 8 and 353 (you got it) Always make sure to enable K-boost as well for best results...this bios have real 100% fan speed almost 1k rpm more







Your card will run cooler and may oc one step better, i've seen it.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Without using the heater, 1200 will be ok I think man. You can try it like that first. Heater will help maintaining the highest possible memory clock + core clock on Ln2. It can also really keep the ice and condensation pretty much to nothing which keeps the card running longer on a heavy bench session. I quickly test cards usually without the heater and can still get great results but once the memory starts freezing up on backside of pcb (you can see it creeping out slowly on the pcb towards mem ic location while benching without it. Put the heater on and the pcb ice never creeps out past that cap area behind the core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That is what the heater is all about


Wish you guys had enabled it by default! I hate to take an iron to such a piece of hardware, even if it is simple!


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Wish you guys had enabled it by default! I hate to take an iron to such a piece of hardware, even if it is simple!


Well its due to how the heater works and the factory production/testing, also some safety reasons but It really should be disabled at default. You really don't want it coming on with the card on air haha. ITs really easy soldering..
I added some info about the advanced vdroop circuitry that is on this 980Ti KINGPIN. It is pretty important and can have an significant impact on how the card performs, check it out.
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=30778&postcount=56


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I have one 1200W PSU. My subzero will be sad but with all the money I dropped on this thing a PSU is far out of my mind!


register your card and get 50% off.
http://www.evga.com/inboxpromo/


----------



## tatmMRKIV

damn I may have to pick up a t2 or p2 1600!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Well its due to how the heater works and the factory production/testing, also some safety reasons but It really should be disabled at default. You really don't want it coming on with the card on air haha. ITs really easy soldering..
> I added some info about the advanced vdroop circuitry that is on this 980Ti KINGPIN. It is pretty important and can have an significant impact on how the card performs, check it out.
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=30778&postcount=56


image is busted


----------



## cookiesowns

Annnnd Vince has spoken.

Time to try out the OC Bios


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> damn I may have to pick up a t2 or p2 1600!
> image is busted


oops fixed


----------



## tatmMRKIV

did the 780Ti have something similar? I didnt touch one of those switches, on one of my 2 cards, and it performed the same, but with some artifacts and more or less v, one was asic 67% and the other was 79%. Is it possible they were both high ASIC and I just got a miscalculated ASIC due to vdroop?


----------



## Jpmboy

A quick FSU with the XOC bios... need to spend more time on tuning. XOC bios Works well









Stock voltage, kboost on, New driver (eh?), chilled water - still a ways to go to get into 5500 range (~ TX territory) - or is that off the reservation with watercooling (uniblock)
So... How is it that both TX I have do very well with 1.265V (DMM Measured, bios set at 1.281V) but I can't get this 980TiKP to stay together even with 1.23V?
Bench rig:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## cookiesowns

omg.

Bios is Magical. My system is actually in a case now so it runs hotter, but I'm hitting clocks before that were very hard to hit ( needed super voodoo morning air + lots of praying )

I'm close to beating my personal best in Extreme 2-way SLI by simply clocking the GPU. CPU is at 4.5 now thats why my physics scores are much lower.

However combined is beating my previous best.

This is just wish 2 flicks.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5509767/fs/5561778


----------



## Menthol

I learned the disable vdroop with evbot on the 980, good to see this thread liven up again


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> omg.
> 
> Bios is Magical. My system is actually in a case now so it runs hotter, but I'm hitting clocks before that were very hard to hit ( needed super voodoo morning air + lots of praying )
> 
> I'm close to beating my personal best in Extreme 2-way SLI by simply clocking the GPU. CPU is at 4.5 now thats why my physics scores are much lower.
> 
> However combined is beating my previous best.
> 
> This is just wish 2 flicks.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5509767/fs/5561778


i'm starting to think that 353.62 driver is lowering score a bit...


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

My FS Ultra score went up 400 points from 353.38 to 353.62, right before my processor fried.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121972
is pretty cheap if anyone not planning to go extreme wants to compare


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Another night of testing... still can't OC memory more than +200.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> register your card and get 50% off.
> http://www.evga.com/inboxpromo/


If this works in the EU im getting another 1600W. Just registered the Classy, guess i have to wait a bit after uploading the invoice, as theres no price reduction in the store for me yet


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Another night of testing... still can't OC memory more than +200.


Something ain't right. you're saying <7600 on the ram? nah.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I learned the disable vdroop with evbot on the 980, good to see this thread liven up again


Think it's worth a try? I'm very droop friendly since those millisec load-change transients are chip killers.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> My FS Ultra score went up 400 points from 353.38 to 353.62, *right before my processor fried*.


No....


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yup. I outlined my steps over at KPC. Hopefully Vince or TiN can help.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k|ngp|n;30783*
> Nothing wrong with your process, this card seems not right unfortunately


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Yup. I outlined my steps over at KPC. Hopefully Vince or TiN can help.
> 
> Edit:


Really? RMA time.









Just read your posts at KPC.


----------



## SniperCzar

I seem to have a lemon myself... 72.7 ASIC, XOC bios, stable but throttling to ~1420. ACX fans at max, 69F room temperature, a couple Sanyo Denkis at full bore pushing 200cfm over the card as well and temps are still hitting 78C under load with just 1.2v... I'm beginning to think someone may have botched the TIM job on this guy.

Going to throw some Shin Etsu X23-7783D on it and see if I can finally break 1450


----------



## marc0053

Playing with the XOC bios this morning for the 980 Ti KPE on air









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7983919?


----------



## KickAssCop

Ordered my second Classified. Fingers crossed that it might be a good one.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121972
> is pretty cheap if anyone not planning to go extreme wants to compare


Is the STRIX a reference PCB?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Playing with the XOC bios this morning for the 980 Ti KPE on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7983919?


nice ram OC !!








..but why are you still air cooing it? Uniblock works great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> Is the STRIX a reference PCB?


Nope.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice ram OC !!


Thanks that is with 1.79V on the mem using the classy tool (DMM reads the same).
At stock mem votls it will do around +675 to + 700 MHz while 1.79V will get me around +800 MHz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Thanks that is with 1.79V on the mem using the classy tool (DMM reads the same).
> At stock mem votls it will do around +675 to + 700 MHz while 1.79V will get me around +800 MHz.


lol - I pushed to 1.725V w/ evbot late last night, but also tried too high a core -> crash and called it a night.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - I pushed to 1.725V w/ evbot late last night, but also tried too high a core -> crash and called it a night.


Its a fun card to play with so far with loads of tweaking options!
i wonder if a "loose timing" bios similar to the 780 ti KPE will ever be made.
i remember that bios gave a huge advantage in Unigine Valley.


----------



## Kimir

Never had any improvement with lose mem timings here, but that's probably because my 780ti KPE have flying mem already.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-121-972 Strix in stock on monday for anyone whos interested @Jpmboy @pompss


----------



## kanabeach44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Modbios for the
> 
> EVGA 980 Ti Classified:
> 
> - Boost clock 1480mhz
> - Base clock 1190
> - 1231.3mV *unlocked* voltage (thanks to WerePug)
> - 375W default power target at 100%
> - custom fan profile
> - very stable with my card (ASIC 63.4)
> - no power or voltage throttle
> 
> - based on: LN2 classified bios and zosons bios.
> 
> Feedbacks are appreciated. If you think it could be better, just ask what I have to change!
> 
> Flash at your own risk and have fun thumb.gif
> 
> 980TIECV1.zip 152k .zip file


Tried yur bios !
Works perfectly to my Ti classi too, Thanks.

Could you make me the same but with a boost at 1500-1550 Mhz please ?
i don't know the max et voltage values to put ...


----------



## steponz

I wound want that.. since kp is better....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-121-972 Strix in stock on monday for anyone whos interested @Jpmboy @pompss


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> I wound want that.. since kp is better....


The cheapest one also costs 180$ more.... When with the Strix you have a very good chance for a decent Asic and a fully non reference pcb with 12 phases.


----------



## steponz

The kp is a better card period. Samsung memory and loads of features that no other card has.. plain and simple.

It will not score better than a good kp.

This is the Classy. And kp thread

Why ya trolling here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> The cheapest one also costs 180$ more.... When with the Strix you have a very good chance for a decent Asic and a fully non reference pcb with 12 phases.


----------



## SDhydro

Lets hope the 980ti kpe is the better card this time around which wasnt the case with the gtx980. The strix 980 also had samsung memory and way better performance clock for clock as everyone was using strix bios for the gtx980 kpe.

All these top gtx980 scores here are strix 980.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30/0_40

Thats why many here are so hesitent this time around. Very let down my the 980kpe. The 780ti kpe was a whole other story. What a beast.


----------



## steponz

You sadly mistaken...

The strix was garbage.. it couldn't match anything kp or classified could do. The bios kp released for classy and kp did beat asus.. just not the first bios.

How do I know.. well. I still have the record for highest gpu clock fse on 980.

The kp 980 was just around too late.. this card is available at a perfect time. Buy the Strix .. more kp for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Lets hope the 980ti kpe is the better card this time around which wasnt the case with the gtx980. The strix 980 also had samsung memory and way better performance clock for clock as everyone was using strix bios for the gtx980 kpe.
> 
> All these top gtx980 scores here are strix 980.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30/0_40
> 
> Thats why many here are so hesitent this time around. Very let down my the 980kpe. The 780ti kpe was a whole other story. What a beast.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> You sadly mistaken...
> 
> The strix was garbage.. it couldn't match anything kp or classified could do. The bios kp released for classy and kp did beat asus.. just not the first bios.
> 
> How do I know.. well. I still have the record for highest gpu clock fse on 980.
> 
> The kp 980 was just around too late.. this card is available at a perfect time. Buy the Strix .. more kp for me.


Bro im talking bad about the gtx980ti kpe no need to take it personally. Im no pro overclocker like you but obviously the strix980 wasn't "garbage". Many felt let down by the last kingpin card that is all. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## delslow

So what does a custom PCB and custom VRM do for the Classy? As opposed to just getting a reference 980 Ti? Serious question.


----------



## steponz

I tested around 10 strix. They weren't good and they sucked for top clocks. For air.. they were ok...

Sorry if I came of a bit much.. wasn't meaning too









The 980ti Kp is an awesome card man.
it basically pickups from the 780ti.

This card is a serious card.. for ln2 it's top.. look at vinces ln2 scores..
lots of develop time went into this...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Bro im talking bad about the gtx980ti kpe no need to take it personally. Im no pro overclocker like you but obviously the strix980 wasn't "garbage". Many felt let down by the last kingpin card that is all. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-121-972 Strix in stock on monday for anyone whos interested @Jpmboy @pompss


thank - been watching that myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Lets hope the 980ti kpe is the better card this time around which wasnt the case with the gtx980. The strix 980 also had samsung memory and way better performance clock for clock as everyone was using strix bios for the gtx980 kpe.
> 
> All these top gtx980 scores here are strix 980.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30/0_40
> 
> Thats why many here are so hesitent this time around. Very let down my the 980kpe. The 780ti kpe was a whole other story. What a beast.


980 Strix was the better card during that release. I actually had to flash the strix bios to my 980KP to make it keep up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> You sadly mistaken...
> 
> The strix was garbage.. it couldn't match anything kp or classified could do. *The bios kp released for classy and kp did beat asus..* just not the first bios.
> 
> How do I know.. well. I still have the record for highest gpu clock fse on 980.
> The kp 980 was just around too late.. this card is available at a perfect time. Buy the Strix .. more kp for me.


Nope - I think I was the first to flash the 980KP with Shammy's Strix bios (well at least the first to admit it). Called it the kingStrix. Ran better than either card even tho it left one power rail unaddressed.
Dude -you a rep or something.


----------



## steponz

Gives you the ability serious overclock put of the box.

Reference pcb is junk.

Kp has samsung.. no other card has that including the classified. That's why its so close to the level of titan X.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> So what does a custom PCB and custom VRM do for the Classy? As opposed to just getting a reference 980 Ti? Serious question.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah strix for air or water like i said when i first linked. Maybe the matrix will keep up but thats a big maybe from what steponz has said


----------



## tatmMRKIV

But seriously stop telling everyone the competition sucks, or we will never have access to kpe stock xD


----------



## hemon

Hi,

what´s the voltage I should have with a mod bios for the 980 ti classy? What do you mean? 1.225?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> So what does a custom PCB and custom VRM do for the Classy? As opposed to just getting a reference 980 Ti? Serious question.


such a simple question will give a complicated answer. but to keep it as simple as possible . .signal processing.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> what´s the voltage I should have with a mod bios for the 980 ti classy? What do you mean? 1.225?


if you have to ask, please don't mod a bios.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> But seriously stop telling everyone the competition sucks, or *we will never have access to kpe stock* xD


you will anyway - it's a limited production "Halo" Sku.








makes you want it even more - right?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

No i dont want it at all, but its the one i need

If i dont get thing i will have to learn on poop, and i hate learning something that isn't worth the time spent on it.i am tempted to grab a card from a few generations ago but it doeant seem like id get good experience on 90% of the cards people are selling.

i am trying to vmod my asus dc2 gtx 680s and see about overclocking those as i dont care about killing one or 2. Just to learn.


----------



## szeged

this isnt the card we need, this is the card we deserve.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> No i dont want it at all, but its the one i need
> 
> If i dont get thing i will have to learn on poop, and i hate learning something that isn't worth the time spent on it.i am tempted to grab a card from a few generations ago but it doeant seem like id get good experience on 90% of the cards people are selling.
> 
> i am trying to vmod my asus dc2 gtx 680s and see about overclocking those as i dont care about killing one or 2. Just to learn.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> this isnt the card we need, this is the card we deserve.


And the one you Gotta have!

anyway - 980TiKP really like Unigine. Crushing titanX at 4K (only 4FPS, but that's a huge difference at this resolution,)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/2900_20#post_24244855


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> The kp is a better card period. Samsung memory and loads of features that no other card has.. plain and simple.
> 
> It will not score better than a good kp.
> 
> This is the Classy. And kp thread
> 
> Why ya trolling here.


Hahahah yeah ik, KP Ti is currently king of the hill until maybe Msi's lightning comes around. Really curious how that card is going to turn out considering the last one to come out was the 780 lightning.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> this isnt the card we need, this is the card we deserve.


I decided im going to wait for the Lightning and make my decision then.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> I decided im going to wait for the Lightning and make my decision then.


To bad the lighting isn't gonna be impressive enough to give the KPE and Classy a run for its money and they have waited to long already to launch it.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

really.. only camp worth wondering about is probably the matrix. depending on the-ir choice of IC and bins. itd be awesome if they only used 74%+ and it was just a lottery or something like that


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> really.. only camp worth wondering about is probably the matrix. depending on the-ir choice of IC and bins. itd be awesome if they only used 74%+ and it was just a lottery or something like that


I don't think they are gonna stray from Hynix.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah so itll suck then... as i inferred previously


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> To bad the lighting isn't gonna be impressive enough to give the KPE and Classy a run for its money and they have waited to long already to launch it.


I wouldnt say the Classy will have anything on the Lightning, but I imagine it will come real close to the scores on the KPE.


----------



## thechosenwon

Joe, your bios needs are alot different than most of these guys man haha...
They are right 100%. I dropped the ball a bit on sw side for kp980. While the bios you used was perfect for records, alot of other stuff didn't work correctly. Was insanely busy at that time, so proper bios came months late. I tried to make good on this card, me and tin put everything into this one for u guys. My name is on it, so its on me to make sure its the best.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Joe, your bios needs are alot different than most of these guys man haha...
> They are right 100%. I dropped the ball a bit on sw side for kp980. While the bios you used was perfect for records, alot of other stuff didn't work correctly. Was insanely busy at that time, so proper bios came months late. I tried to make good on this card, me and tin put everything into this one for u guys. My name is on it, so its on me to make sure its the best.


even though the 980KPE came a bit late and had some trouble getting on its feet at first, id still recommend it over any other 980 right now. You definitely made up for it with the 980TI


----------



## Gofspar

I just got my 2988 card and wana go ham on it, what tools do I need to go past 1.3v?
Pretty much Im asking for your guy's Classified Tool version, BIOS, OS version and driver version. Because with the bios and classified tool on the thread Im getting crashes above 1.3v on the core at the same clocks or less.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Does anyone know when the 980Ti K|ngp|n will be more readily available, I really want one but with the timezone difference they out of stock before I get a chance to even purchase one ...









Also, is there anyone here that has gotten a K|ngp|in for Water/LN2 and won't be using the cooler ? ... ... I might have to settle for second best and get a classified but I really really want that cooler

Regards


----------



## KickAssCop

What is the best bios for the classified or alternatively which bios are most people using? What is safe voltage for the card on air? Let me know.


----------



## Jpmboy

That gets _builder_ respect.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> What is the best bios for the classified or alternatively which bios are most people using? What is safe voltage for the card on air? Let me know.


This is the best (only) mod bios for the classy. The last version of my mod bios ...

1.225voltage. I also tried 1.300 voltage but I can´t reach an higher OC (1490 is the max; this bios is 1480).

Tried with 4x Heaven bench opened (lol) for 1h.

Flash at your own risk







.

980TIECV2.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> This is the best (only) mod bios for the classy. The last version of my mod bios ...
> 
> 1.225voltage. I also tried 1.300 voltage but I can´t reach an higher OC (1490 is the max; this bios is 1480).
> 
> Tried with 4x Heaven bench opened (lol) for 1h.
> 
> Flash at your own risk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 980TIECV2.zip 152k .zip file


why only one PCIE set to 175W = 100 % and the other PCIE is set to 162W = 100% with 175W = 108%?


----------



## Dotachin

I'm interested in a good classy bios as well, if only I could grab an evbot somewhere...


----------



## KingCry

So I broke the 2000MHz memory barrier in my Hynix GTX 780 Classy(3488)didn't do much


----------



## tatmMRKIV

cool to know hynix is capable of the number, but yes thats why they use samsung in the KPE


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> cool to know hynix is capable of the number, but yes thats why they use samsung in the KPE


I think I can do 2100 maybe 2150 if I fine tune it a bit more. This cards memory is pretty baller for being Hynix


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> why only one PCIE set to 175W = 100 % and the other PCIE is set to 162W = 100% with 175W = 108%?


dont know.. how do you mean that?


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> dont know.. how do you mean that?




One PCIE rail has 175W as 100 % and the other has 162W. Shouldnt be both rails be the same?


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> why only one PCIE set to 175W = 100 % and the other PCIE is set to 162W = 100% with 175W = 108%?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> 
> 
> One PCIE rail has 175W as 100 % and the other has 162W. Shouldnt be both rails be the same?


dont know.. dont think so. I checked the original bios and it is so.


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> dont know.. dont think so. I checked the original bios and it is so.


nope, original Bios has both rails the same, both has 100 % = 162W and 108% = 175W.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> This is the best (only) mod bios for the classy. The last version of my mod bios ...
> 
> 1.225voltage. I also tried 1.300 voltage but I can´t reach an higher OC (1490 is the max; this bios is 1480).
> 
> Tried with 4x Heaven bench opened (lol) for 1h.
> 
> Flash at your own risk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 980TIECV2.zip 152k .zip file


ah kingpin put out a bios on his forum:

GTX980Ti_ClassyOC.zip 152k .zip file


no offence, but your's didn't do so well for me - i wasn't boosting to 1405 as with stock and kingpin's plus i am very uncomfortable with your P00 to P05 voltage settings; i don't be leave those ought to be set @ 600mV-1600mV.

E:
methinks with the voltage control w/classy tool and PX (for the most part) there is no need to be adjusting the voltage settings in the bios as needed in reference or many custom cooler cards - imho.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ah kingpin put out a bios on his forum:
> 
> GTX980Ti_ClassyOC.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> no offence, but your's didn't do so well for me - i wasn't boosting to 1405 as with stock and kingpin's plus i am very uncomfortable with your P00 to P05 voltage settings; i don't be leave those ought to be set @ 600mV-1600mV.


I checked ALL mod bios from the 980 to 980ti all ALL have this voltage.

You´re right with the power... I fixed it..


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ah kingpin put out a bios on his forum:
> 
> GTX980Ti_ClassyOC.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> no offence, but your's didn't do so well for me - i wasn't boosting to 1405 as with stock and kingpin's plus i am very uncomfortable with your P00 to P05 voltage settings; i don't be leave those ought to be set @ 600mV-1600mV.
> 
> E:
> methinks with the voltage control w/classy tool and PX (for the most part) there is no need to be adjusting the voltage settings in the bios as needed in reference or many custom cooler cards - imho.


you will throttle. Just check the cap with gpu-z.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ah kingpin put out a bios on his forum:
> 
> GTX980Ti_ClassyOC.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> no offence, but your's didn't do so well for me - i wasn't boosting to 1405 as with stock and kingpin's plus i am very uncomfortable with your P00 to P05 voltage settings; i don't be leave those ought to be set @ 600mV-1600mV.
> 
> E:
> methinks with the voltage control w/classy tool and PX (for the most part) there is no need to be adjusting the voltage settings in the bios as needed in reference or many custom cooler cards - imho.


I fixed the power and voltage. Maybe you´re right..

thanks for the feedback.

980TIECV3.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> I checked ALL mod bios from the 980 to 980ti all ALL have this voltage.
> 
> You´re right with the power... I fixed it..


*NONE* of the classy's have that voltage setting.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> you will throttle. Just check the cap with gpu-z.


really? it doesn't seem to matter setting voltage in the classy tool and core clocking in AB.


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> I fixed the power and voltage. Maybe you´re right..
> 
> 980TIECV3.zip 152k .zip file


it seems you are not really sure what you do, seems to be too risky to update my card with your bios, I will stick with the Kingpin bios...


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> *NONE* of the classy's have that voltage setting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really? it doesn't seem to matter setting voltage in the classy tool and core clocking in AB.


Of course not: http://www.overclock.net/t/1560073/mbt-1-36-and-gm200-bios-voltage-sliders-missing

This bios is unlocked. WerePug did that.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> it seems you are not really sure what you do, seems to be too risky to update my card with your bios, I will stick with the Kingpin bios...


I made this bios on the basis of other bios for the 980 (zoson) and 980 Ti (max air).


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Of course not: http://www.overclock.net/t/1560073/mbt-1-36-and-gm200-bios-voltage-sliders-missing
> 
> This bios is unlocked. WerePug did that.


he unlocks the boost and temp voltage sliders not the P00 and P05 states - those are already there.

which reminds me how i miss skyn3t and occamrazor; hex editing>MBT


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> he unlocks the boost and temp voltage sliders not the P00 and P05 states - those are already there.
> 
> which reminds me how i miss skyn3t and occamrazor; hex editing>MBT


as I already told: I´m a noob. I just wanted an unlocked mod bios for the classy and I made this on the basis of other mod bios. Just check it and you will see the almost the same entries.

With this I never (!) throttle, temps stay cool and I won 20mhz OC (which is nothing ...).

Kingpin mod bios just has other fan profile and power, that´s all!


----------



## swiftypoison

Why was the 980 Kingpin removed from the initial post? I feel left out.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> as I already told: I´m a noob. I just wanted an unlocked mod bios for the classy and I made this on the basis of other mod bios. Just check it and you will see the almost the same entries.
> 
> With this I never (!) throttle, temps stay cool and I won 20mhz OC (which is nothing ...).
> 
> Kingpin mod bios just has other fan profile and power, that´s all!


i get it, you're new and your intentions are well but:

you used reference bios mods for a custom card* (read: VRM/power delivery).

you can/are hitting the limits of your silicon before voltage starts to cause a throttle. check the gpu-z forums and ask the dev w1zzard, it will give a V.Op reading because of how gpuboost 2.0 is not because its voltage starved. and i myself have had a ~15+Mhz variance benching just based on my ambient temps - *it's amazing what 2c difference can make.*

yes, it ups the power and fan speed (read:more cooling HELPS!) that's ALL that's needed w/the classy.

*again, there is hardly any need to be screwing around with voltage settings in a 980ti classy's bios on air with having t_he availability of the classy tool and PX's overboost option to adjust the voltage._ *which cannot be done w/reference cards!*


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-121-972 Strix in stock on monday for anyone whos interested @Jpmboy @pompss


Thanks Chris

Im very tempted but i really have to stop buying this cards even if i know that the strix its an amazing card.
My reference does 1565 mhz bench and 1530 stable in games.
I really doubt i will find something more faster.

Most strix and KPE owner cant pass 1550 mhz so for me its not worthed the hassle

Its summer.... time to go the beach.









Enjoy the the Kpe and Strix.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i get it, you're new and your intentions are well but:
> 
> you used reference bios mods for a custom card* (read: VRM/power delivery).
> 
> you can/are hitting the limits of your silicon before voltage starts to cause a throttle. check the gpu-z forums and ask the dev w1zzard, it will give a V.Op reading because of how gpuboost 2.0 is not because its voltage starved. and i myself have had a ~15+Mhz variance benching just based on my ambient temps - *it's amazing what 2c difference can make.*
> 
> yes, it ups the power and fan speed (read:more cooling HELPS!) that's ALL that's needed w/the classy.
> 
> *again, there is hardly any need to be screwing around with voltage settings in a 980ti classy's bios on air with having t_he availability of the classy tool and PX's overboost option to adjust the voltage._ *which cannot be done w/reference cards!*


Thanks for the reply.

I asked for a mod bios but no one made that.

Can you check the last version of my mod bios and give me more feedbacks, please?

980TIECV3.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Dotachin

Sorry to bother you guys, what is the classy tool? didn't find it in OP.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I asked for a mod bios but no one made that.
> 
> Can you check the last version of my mod bios and give me more feedbacks, please?
> 
> 980TIECV3.zip 152k .zip file


i'll try but ATM i am having winX hemorrhages - tried to launch watch dog, BSOD (which is now graphical btw), reboot, black screen -zip - nada - nothing. so it may be awhile.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Sorry to bother you guys, what is the classy tool? didn't find it in OP.


you're right! here is the newest 980TI classy ver:

Classifiedv2.1.2.0.zip 852k .zip file


it adjusts the gpu, vram and pci slot voltage. don't be heavy handed as it will give more than what it's set to; at least from my DMM readings.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you're right! here is the newest 980TI classy ver:
> 
> Classifiedv2.1.2.0.zip 852k .zip file
> 
> 
> it adjusts the gpu, vram and pci slot voltage. don't be heavy handed as it will give more than what it's set to; at least from my DMM readings.


Thanks, you know how much more? I'm planning on +50mv max. Can't wait until my classy arrives!


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Why was the 980 Kingpin removed from the initial post? I feel left out.


Underneath the 980Ti Classified bit.

Guess the first post can only be so long.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Thanks Chris
> 
> Im very tempted but i really have to stop buying this cards even if i know that the strix its an amazing card.
> My reference does 1565 mhz bench and 1530 stable in games.
> I really doubt i will find something more faster.
> 
> Most strix and KPE owner cant pass 1550 mhz so for me its not worthed the hassle
> 
> Its summer.... time to go the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the the Kpe and Strix.


If you want faster, buy a Titan X. Otherwise you are wasting your time.


----------



## AndreTM

First run with my 980Ti KPE








http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=30791&postcount=64

Could be interesting to see a BIOS that helps voltage scaling like happened with the 980 KPE (I achieved best clocks with that one).


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Thanks, you know how much more? I'm planning on +50mv max. Can't wait until my classy arrives!


i'd suggest not having a predefined voltage adjustment. i was running everything @ stock - boosted 1405 out of the [email protected] under load. seems going down to 1.9ish didn't affect it. so i was looking to _undervolt_ for a baseline before windows 10 happened.

which i just booted back into and finally blocked some unwanted stuff.

wondering if i should i tempt fate and try to launch watch dogs again?


----------



## KickAssCop

Anyone running 2 classifieds on air in SLi? Results?


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'd suggest not having a predefined voltage adjustment. i was running everything @ stock - boosted 1405 out of the [email protected] under load. seems going down to 1.9ish didn't affect it. so i was looking to _undervolt_ for a baseline before windows 10 happened.
> 
> which i just booted back into and finally blocked some unwanted stuff.
> 
> wondering if i should i tempt fate and try to launch watch dogs again?


I know, I just meant I would see if +50mv would help me get a better overclock, but won't try any more than that. Since I won't be able to measure the volts accurately, I'll be kind of blind though, that's why I asked what range you perceived vs inputted volts with the classy tool.


----------



## sdmf74

Whatever happened to skyn3t anyway?
Seems like everyone is trying to mod bios these days


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> If you want faster, buy a Titan X. Otherwise you are wasting your time.


My zotac gtx 980 ti its fast like my titan x i had time ago.
Same prefomance in games for $400 less.This is why i sold my titan X months ago and bought the gtx 980 ti.
I got lucky with a 81% Asic and Saved $400


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> My zotac gtx 980 ti its fast like my titan x i had time ago.
> Same prefomance in games for $400 less.This is why i sold my titan X months ago and bought the gtx 980 ti.
> I got lucky with a 81% Asic and Saved $400


All I'm saying is that the TX is faster clock 4 clock than any 980 Ti and that includes games. I've seen anywhere between 2-5 frames faster when both cards are running at the same speed. It's not much but if you want the best of the best, TX is it.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I asked for a mod bios but no one made that.
> 
> Can you check the last version of my mod bios and give me more feedbacks, please?
> 
> 980TIECV3.zip 152k .zip file


They seem solid, no throttling, but it didn't improve my overclocking either. I went back to the LN2 Classy bios.


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> They seem solid, no throttling, but it didn't improve my overclocking either. I went back to the LN2 Classy bios.


my card throttles badly with this bios because of PT Limit in Anno 2070, the card is so power intensive, it's insane. I tried and only with a 450W PT the card doesnt throttle, but I think that is far from the specifications and could damage something?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> First run with my 980Ti KPE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=30791&postcount=64
> 
> Could be interesting to see a BIOS that helps voltage scaling like happened with the 980 KPE (I achieved best clocks with that one).


post your results *here*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> All I'm saying is that the TX is faster clock 4 clock than any 980 Ti and that includes games. I've seen anywhere between 2-5 frames faster when both cards are running at the same speed. It's not much but if you want the best of the best, TX is it.


Lol- NOt long ago weren't you praising the 980Ti?


----------



## mistax

:_( it still hurts price/performance wise of the 980ti. But If i ignore that. Titan X is still the fastest single card @ a premium. In the end i guess i shrugged it off, since i have bought dumb stuff like HD800 and Herman Miller embody.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

you can get titan X for 850 used though... I dunno If I was a gamer I'd get a titan x
if I was good at soldering I would also xD buy a evga epower somehow....


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> :_( it still hurts price/performance wise of the 980ti. But If i ignore that. Titan X is still the fastest single card @ a premium. In the end i guess i shrugged it off, since i have bought dumb stuff like HD800 and Herman Miller embody.


Herman Miller's embody isn't dumb! I would kill to get one in my forsaken country. (haven't tried the HD800)


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> you can get titan X for 850 used though... I dunno If I was a gamer I'd get a titan x
> if I was good at soldering I would also xD buy a evga epower somehow....


The problem with that is, you buy a $850 TitanX, solder a $60 Epower on it & endup with a card that is good for XOC (no Samsung) but can't be used for 24/7 use. Maybe you can use it with a universal block, but its still a bit clunky, not to mention no proper cooling on VRAM.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> I know, I just meant I would see if +50mv would help me get a better overclock, but won't try any more than that. Since I won't be able to measure the volts accurately, I'll be kind of blind though, that's why I asked what range you perceived vs inputted volts with the classy tool.


tell ya what, i spend some time screwing around and adjusted the voltage from 1.18750 to 1.27500 in the classy tool. at idle i got an average of 0.005 more and on load 0.025 increase over the setting. btw, just that alone increased my power consumption from ~100% @300watts to tapping 118%.

iirc, the few minutes i used PX gave _a_ similar result; saw a 1.250 reading when i set 1.225. *but don't use this as a replacement for a DMM!* i think you're smart enough not to - but you won't be the only one reading this.









i wouldn't mind finding out if ASIC, if it's somewhat like a cpu vid or bios has an affect on the LLC i think i see. maybe people ought not pass around bios like a $2 hooker at a biker rally - you'll never know what you might get - there's more than what is seen in MBT. . . . . just saying.

pro tip: (they love those on the owner's thread







)

don't have your android connected to your win 10 rig when booting!


----------



## sdmf74

[quote don't have your android connected to your win 10 rig when booting![/quote]

Why?


----------



## looniam

i sat looking at another black screen, pulling my hair out screaming, "NOT AGAIN!"

the past few days has been an adventure rebooting - sometimes i log into windows, sometimes i look at a black screen









but this time it logged in after 30 seconds; i guess it needed awhile to start up the drivers because as soon as i disconnected my cheap phone i was rebooting as fast as normal.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

win 10 is bad.. same time machine bug as 8.


----------



## petedread

980ti Classified. ASIC 72.6
I also get 1405 out of the box, everything at stock. But I can't OC more than +30mhz. I'm using the LN2 bios which has unlocked 141% power target.
I've noticed via GPU-z monitoring txt file that the max Vcore I ever hit is 1.2 no matter what OC settings I use.It will eventually drop to 1.187v and 1391mhz (about half way through vally bench) temps 67c with 100% fan. What could be limiting my ability to OC core?


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> 980ti Classified. ASIC 72.6
> I also get 1405 out of the box, everything at stock. But I can't OC more than +30mhz. I'm using the LN2 bios which has unlocked 141% power target.
> I've noticed via GPU-z monitoring txt file that the max Vcore I ever hit is 1.2 no matter what OC settings I use.It will eventually drop to 1.187v and 1391mhz (about half way through vally bench) temps 67c with 100% fan. What could be limiting my ability to OC core?


Try with this mod bios. Maybe you reach an higher OC (1480).

It is set to 1480. Maybe it is too high for you. You can reduce the OC with PrecisionX.

Flash at your own risk.

980TIECV3.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> 980ti Classified. ASIC 72.6
> I also get 1405 out of the box, everything at stock. But I can't OC more than +30mhz. I'm using the LN2 bios which has unlocked 141% power target.
> I've noticed via GPU-z monitoring txt file that the max Vcore I ever hit is 1.2 no matter what OC settings I use.It will eventually drop to 1.187v and 1391mhz (about half way through vally bench) temps 67c with 100% fan. What could be limiting my ability to OC core?


Usually when I have seen this behaviour on cards, it is because there is no further overclock capacity on the silicon. No bios, voltage, power etc. would allow a higher overclock.

Do report back if any other bios helps you.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Usually when I have seen this behaviour on cards, it is because there is no further overclock capacity on the silicon. No bios, voltage, power etc. would allow a higher overclock.
> 
> Do report back if any other bios helps you.


I think, you´re right.

In this case I would send the card back!

It is for me unacceptable that the card for this money doesn´t reach at least 1480...


----------



## KickAssCop

My MSI 980 Ti was similar (though not as bad). It would overclock to about 1468 but downclock to 1440 and stay there. Had an ASIC of 63%. I sold it off.
I don't send card back since I believe that is abusing a lenient return policy which affects not only myself but other buyers as well.

Selling on the other hand is fine since there are countless people who just want to run cards bone stock and if you are selling a functional card (that boosts 1290 out of box and overclocks to 1440) I think it is fine.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> tell ya what, i spend some time screwing around and adjusted the voltage from 1.18750 to 1.27500 in the classy tool. at idle i got an average of 0.005 more and on load 0.025 increase over the setting. btw, just that alone increased my power consumption from ~100% @300watts to tapping 118%.
> 
> iirc, the few minutes i used PX gave _a_ similar result; saw a 1.250 reading when i set 1.225. *but don't use this as a replacement for a DMM!* i think you're smart enough not to - but you won't be the only one reading this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldn't mind finding out if ASIC, if it's somewhat like a cpu vid or bios has an affect on the LLC i think i see. maybe people ought not pass around bios like a $2 hooker at a biker rally - you'll never know what you might get - there's more than what is seen in MBT. . . . . just saying.
> 
> pro tip: (they love those on the owner's thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> don't have your android connected to your win 10 rig when booting!


Wow, didn't expect 0.025! No voltage adjustment until my kraken g10 and copper heatsinks arrive then. Now you tempted me with getting a DMM... but I would probably use it wrong anyway.
Thanks for the input, +rep


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> win 10 is bad.. same time machine bug as 8.


the RTC "bug" is not a bug... well except at HWBOT, who MUST come up with a solution else it goes the way of the ham radio club. No one cares (especially advertisers) how hardware performs on a 3 gen old OS. It's really an imperative if they want to remain relevant to more than a few hobbyists.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the RTC "bug" is not a bug... well except at HWBOT, who MUST come up with a solution else it goes the way of the ham radio club. No one cares (especially advertisers) how hardware performs on a 3 gen old OS. It's really an imperative if they want to remain relevant to more than a few hobbyists.


Yes they definitely need to fix that, so many people I have recruited to HWBOT just don't bother because they can't use their new operating systems for submissions outside of a very small amount of benchmarks.

Why can't they implement stuff into those benchmarks that are windows 7 only, so that they verify themselves like the other benchmarks do?

If they want to expand and become more relevant, they desperately need to fix these things so newer people will want to compete. Not very many people want to go out of their way to install a separate OS just for benchmarking.


----------



## szeged

hwbot needs a complete and total overhaul in almost every aspect imo. but thats a conversation that would take too long and be too off topic for this thread.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hwbot needs a complete and total overhaul in almost every aspect imo. but thats a conversation that would take too long and be too off topic for this thread.


Agreed.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the RTC "bug" is not a bug... well except at HWBOT, who MUST come up with a solution else it goes the way of the ham radio club. No one cares (especially advertisers) how hardware performs on a 3 gen old OS. It's really an imperative if they want to remain relevant to more than a few hobbyists.


Fortunately they did come up with a solution.
It will probably be released tomorrow.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Fortunately they did come up with a solution.
> It will probably be released tomorrow.


BIngo!
I know one was being worked on (background RTC time stamp)! VERY good to know. Maybe an 8.1 machine can do CPU benchmarks.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> BIngo!
> I know one was being worked on (background RTC time stamp)! VERY good to know. Maybe an 8.1 machine can do CPU benchmarks.


Well they do say everything








http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=399298&postcount=7

Also source for Monday timeline:-
http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=399534&postcount=15

I think a Beta software will be released tomorrow for the community to try & discover any bugs.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Wow, didn't expect 0.025! No voltage adjustment until my kraken g10 and copper heatsinks arrive then. Now you tempted me with getting a DMM... but I would probably use it wrong anyway.
> Thanks for the input, +rep


you're welcome and thanks.

DMMs are easy - just read the manual on how to dial in millivolts; thats pretty much all i know about mine.







you would need to get a probe it for $10 +shipping and first two closest to the lights are gpu vcore (+|-).

easy peasy.









i would like to see you get an uber high asic 80%+ and those "toys" because i am wondering if it plays a role in what the chip actual gets for voltage. well i do hope you win the silicone lottery no matter.

"we're all in this together - keep your stick on the ice."
-steve smith aka red green


----------



## petedread

Well thanks for the comments guys. Believe me I am well and truly aware that I may have bought a "one in a gazillion" cards that can not OC AT ALL! (do I win a prize).

BUT before I give up and accept this as fact I need to-

A, spend hours and hours moving sliders around in various GUI's. (Check)

B, spend hours and hours reading through various forum threads. (check)

C, seek opinions from experienced EVGA/Nvidia users. (check)................... (new to Nvidia, have no idea how to use software)

D, ask specific questions and seek guidance on specific matters. (pending)

E, decide if I can go weeks possible months without a GPU (running 5930k so no gpu built in to cpu) wile the online store I purchased my GPU from deal with my returned card. (pending)

I don't understand how GPU boost 2 works, how does my card decide to run at 1.2v max? Do all of these cards default to 1.2v? This is at stock settings. Why can I not make it use any more Vcore? (I understand volts are not going to help me with GM200, I just need to understand what's going on).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Fortunately they did come up with a solution.
> It will probably be released tomorrow.


Well, that's a relief because the RTC stuff was the only thing holding me back on updating my gaming rig's OS. I can get used to the different UI in 8.1, and when it's stable enough, Windows 10.


----------



## petedread

Hmm, just did a run of vally with +50mhz and it didn't crash. All I did was up PT to 121% add +50mhz and turn off overvolt so the little dot was not lit up (in PX) fans at 100%. Also I had just moved my card from PCIe slot 3 to slot 1 on my RVE MB so the card would have better air flow around it. Temps stayed just below 65c so the clock speed did't drop through out the whole run, stayed at 1455mhz. Excellent news! Nope, I can not repeat this. +50 is now unachievable again.


----------



## Menthol

I am getting confused with which model card some people are referring to 780?, 780ti?, 980?, 980ti?, classified?, KPE?


----------



## petedread

This thread is for all those cards.
980ti classified and kingpin talk starts at about page 1711.
I can not remember where 980 starts and I don't have the energy to look again, I've spent the last 4-5 days trawling through this thread and I have bad eye site, need to get to a optician. Tons of good info though, worth the head ache.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Fortunately they did come up with a solution.
> It will probably be released tomorrow.


yup
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Well, that's a relief because the RTC stuff was the only thing holding me back on updating my gaming rig's OS. I can get used to the different UI in 8.1, and when it's stable enough, Windows 10.


id skip 8 I actually like the way they menus for 10. its pretty legit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> yup
> id skip 8 I actually like the way they menus for 10. its pretty legit.


it's very easy to set up W8.1 with a w7-like desktop and start menu.. but that is old news.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> yup
> id skip 8 I actually like the way they menus for 10. its pretty legit.


Yeah, the menus for 10 seem to be not too bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's very easy to set up W8.1 with a w7-like desktop and start menu.. but that is old news.


True, but an rtc timing error fix wa snever made for win 8.... Unless this one they're talking about on the HWBot forums will also work for 8. I'd still rather go with dx12 though - once the launch bugs are sorted out with Win10 anyways.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeah, the menus for 10 seem to be not too bad.
> True, but an rtc timing error fix wa snever made for win 8.... Unless this one they're talking about on the HWBot forums will also work for 8. I'd still rather go with dx12 though - once the launch bugs are sorted out with Win10 anyways.


It's really not an RTC timing _error_ - it a way for cheats tro hack the bench timer essentially. That is the reason w8/8.1 are barred from some benchmarks. W10 has the same RTC/HPT - so a time stamp or surveillance bot is what's needed.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

its an exploit

Right now the issues I run into are bios and program support

Also all my window keys are suddenly unverifiable or some crap... I really don't want to shell out any money for another windows 7 I have 2 keys for craps sake.

I can't even get win 7 ISO

im pissed, I need to install win 7 on a few hard drives and it just won't work...


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you're welcome and thanks.
> 
> DMMs are easy - just read the manual on how to dial in millivolts; thats pretty much all i know about mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you would need to get a probe it for $10 +shipping and first two closest to the lights are gpu vcore (+|-).
> 
> easy peasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would like to see you get an uber high asic 80%+ and those "toys" because i am wondering if it plays a role in what the chip actual gets for voltage. well i do hope you win the silicone lottery no matter.
> 
> "we're all in this together - keep your stick on the ice."
> -steve smith aka red green


Since I'll be using the evga inbox promo for a new PSU (850 G2), I guess why not just add the connector as well.
You got me in







it'll take a bit to get the classy to my country though (2 or 3 weeks expected) and only then I will be able to register it and get the 50% off for the psu (+the $10 connector).
Also, if asic is +75%, I'll order the kraken g10 + aio + dmm + etc.
It will take another 2-3 weeks to get that stuff here








That means my "review" would be sometime in september, a long wait but probably for the best since I'll get proper win 10 drivers and bug free Presision X etc.
Would this dmm do the job? this upgrade becomes more and more expensive lol.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Since I'll be using the evga inbox promo for a new PSU (850 G2), I guess why not just add the connector as well.
> You got me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it'll take a bit to get the classy to my country though (2 or 3 weeks expected) and only then I will be able to register it and get the 50% off for the psu (+the $10 connector).
> Also, if asic is +75%, I'll order the kraken g10 + aio + dmm + etc.
> It will take another 2-3 weeks to get that stuff here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means my "review" would be sometime in september, a long wait but probably for the best since I'll get proper win 10 drivers and bug free Presision X etc.
> Would this dmm do the job? this upgrade becomes more and more expensive lol.


Yep, that dmm will do the job just fine. I use a cheap $5 craftsman that I got on sale. Just for giggles, I even went ahead and checked to see if the craftsman read the voltage right with my stupidly expensive Mac tools dmm that I use for work, and the craftsman showed what it was supposed to.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Since I'll be using the evga inbox promo for a new PSU (850 G2), I guess why not just add the connector as well.
> You got me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it'll take a bit to get the classy to my country though (2 or 3 weeks expected) and only then I will be able to register it and get the 50% off for the psu (+the $10 connector).
> Also, if asic is +75%, I'll order the kraken g10 + aio + dmm + etc.
> It will take another 2-3 weeks to get that stuff here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means my "review" would be sometime in september, a long wait but probably for the best since I'll get proper win 10 drivers and bug free Presision X etc.
> Would this dmm do the job? this upgrade becomes more and more expensive lol.


not sure if that can read all the way down to millivolts - three digits to the right of the decimal. but it ought to get you in the ballpark. HERE is what i use.

i keep thinking about getting some water on mine - not for more OCing but just to be kind and keep the temps low. but that would likely involve getting rid of my huge D-14. i really wonder about a swiftech H240-X and add a gpu block would be enough rad space for both . . yes, upgrading gets expensive AFTER buying the card.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Yep, that dmm will do the job just fine. I use a cheap $5 craftsman that I got on sale. Just for giggles, I even went ahead and checked to see if the craftsman read the voltage right with my stupidly expensive Mac tools dmm that I use for work, and the craftsman showed what it was supposed to.


Awesome, I like the idea of just leaving it plugged through the tubes hole of my case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> not sure if that can read all the way down to millivolts - three digits to the right of the decimal. but it ought to get you in the ballpark. HERE is what i use.
> 
> i keep thinking about getting some water on mine - not for more OCing but just to be kind and keep the temps low. but that would likely involve getting rid of my huge D-14. i really wonder about a swiftech H240-X and add a gpu block would be enough rad space for both . . yes, upgrading gets expensive AFTER buying the card.


Thanks, will check it.
Haha indeed, I would keep the D14 though, it will never die on you and does the job well.
edit: your dmm hasn't much specs listed... it looks they mistyped the weight (item weight 1.2 pounds vs shipping weight 12 ounces), I think I like the 1st one more (10mv range is enough imo).
edit 2: turns out it does read down to millivolts.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> not sure if that can read all the way down to millivolts - three digits to the right of the decimal. but it ought to get you in the ballpark. HERE is what i use.
> 
> i keep thinking about getting some water on mine - not for more OCing but just to be kind and keep the temps low. but that would likely involve getting rid of my huge D-14. i really wonder about a swiftech H240-X and add a gpu block would be enough rad space for both . . yes, upgrading gets expensive AFTER buying the card.


240 mill rad is definitely not enough space for both CPU & GPU. If you're running a 5960X I would dedicate a 360mill rad for that, and then at least 1x 240mm rad for the 980Ti KPE. Minimum, if you want some what decent noise levels.

Personally, the loop I'm planning consists of 4 quad rads, ( 2 thick 1 slim ) with <1800RPM fans running at max of 1200RPM. for 5960X & 2x 980TI KPE's


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I am getting confused with which model card some people are referring to 780?, 780ti?, 980?, 980ti?, classified?, KPE?


Thats because nobody bothers to take 2 minutes to simply fill out their rig info. It can be very annoying.

Every time I turn on k boost in PX 5.3.6 it causes PX to stop responding








Am I the only one? It seems like EVGA would have fixed this by now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> *its an exploit*
> Right now the issues I run into are bios and program support
> Also all my window keys are suddenly unverifiable or some crap... I really don't want to shell out any money for another windows 7 I have 2 keys for craps sake.
> I can't even get win 7 ISO
> im pissed, I need to install win 7 on a few hard drives and it just won't work...












that's funny.


----------



## Djinn206

Hi guys, I got a GTX 980 Ti Classified since Thursday. Today I wanted to try out the LN2 bios and used that little switch on the card. The funny thing is, the red LED on the backside of the card lights up as expected, but I still can't raise the power target above 115%. I also thought the fans would be spinning at low rpms in idle because I compared both BIOSes with the Maxwell Tweaker, but that's not the case either. So for me it looks like that the normal BIOS is still active. Any ideas?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

If I recall, you don't have to touch the power target. It just bypasses it altogether. Have you tried the custom KPE BIOS that you can download from his site? Much better... unlocks another 1000 rpm on top of fan speed for benching.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> Hi guys, I got a GTX 980 Ti Classified since Thursday. Today I wanted to try out the LN2 bios and used that little switch on the card. The funny thing is, the red LED on the backside of the card lights up as expected, but I still can't raise the power target above 115%. I also thought the fans would be spinning at low rpms in idle because I compared both BIOSes with the Maxwell Tweaker, but that's not the case either. So for me it looks like that the normal BIOS is still active. Any ideas?


Power everything off, double check the position. If once it restarts, you're still on Normal BIOS, you may just have to flash it. I hate to imagine that EVGA made a boo boo and installed tE same BIOS twice.


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> If I recall, you don't have to touch the power target. It just bypasses it altogether. Have you tried the custom KPE BIOS that you can download from his site? Much better... unlocks another 1000 rpm on top of fan speed for benching.


No, haven't tried that yet, but I downloaded it already. I just wanted to try out the LN2 bios first.


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Power everything off, double check the position. If once it restarts, you're still on Normal BIOS, you may just have to flash it. I hate to imagine that EVGA made a boo boo and installed tE same BIOS twice.


I have saved the normal and the LN2 bios through
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Power everything off, double check the position. If once it restarts, you're still on Normal BIOS, you may just have to flash it. I hate to imagine that EVGA made a boo boo and installed tE same BIOS twice.


I saved both BIOSes with GPU-Z and they are definitely not the same. Saving the BIOS with the Switch on LN2 got me the BIOS on the right, but still can't go higher than 115% on Power Target.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> I have saved the normal and the LN2 bios through
> I saved both BIOSes with GPU-Z and they are definitely not the same. Saving the BIOS with the Switch on LN2 got me the BIOS on the right, but still can't go higher than 115% on Power Target.


with PX or AB, delete the profiles folder for the one you are using: C:\Programs(86)\EVGA or \MSIAfterburner. then restart the tool.


----------



## Eruol

Hi everyone, got my 980Ti classi from last thursday, 65% asic, 1460mhz max stable (ln2 bios), pretty disappointed :/


----------



## BlueSaber80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eruol*
> 
> Hi everyone, got my 980Ti classi from last thursday, 65% asic, 1460mhz max stable (ln2 bios), pretty disappointed :/


Pretty much what I got with my Classified and it wouldn't even do 50 + on the core and those fans are freaking loud at higher speeds. Happier with my MSI 6G


----------



## Djinn206

My Classy has ASIC 74.1 and my max. stable OC on air is 1475/3850 MHz.


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with PX or AB, delete the profiles folder for the one you are using: C:\Programs(86)\EVGA or \MSIAfterburner. then restart the tool.


Doesn't help either. Still 115% max. Power Target available.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

EDIT:
Quote:


> Card is shipped with three different BIOSes:
> 
> Normal BIOS (Green LED) - This BIOS is stock baseline, +130% Power target limit
> OC BIOS (Orange LED) - This BIOS is similar to Normal but with 7096MHz memory, +150% Power target limit
> LN2 BIOS (Red LED) - This BIOS is similar to OC, but with 170% Power target limit
> 
> Custom BIOS
> 
> OC BIOS
> 
> This OC BIOS have next features
> * Unlocked maxed-out power limit
> * 100% unlocked fan speed
> * 3591 MHz memory clock as base
> * Disable protection for subzero
> 
> If you plan to run LN2 temps (below -60°C) should use LN2 switch position (Red LED BIOS), to disable hardware thermal protection mechanism.


Even on the XOC BIOS, it doesn't show no limit or totally unlocked. You just have to trust that the BIOS is implementing it that way. Are you throttling even though temps are good?


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> EDIT:
> Even on the XOC BIOS, it doesn't show no limit or totally unlocked. You just have to trust that the BIOS is implementing it that way. Are you throttling even though temps are good?


No, I'm not throttling. I flashed the Classy-OC-Bios from the first post now and these are my AB-settings and custom fan "curve" for 1475/3850 MHz @ 75C max. now.


----------



## petedread

After much playing around I can now get my 980ti classi to do +70mhz for 1475nhz core (asic 72.4) bench stable, don't know about game stable yet. Vally completes with out going over 65c and software reports using between 1.117v and 1.125v =this seems very reasonable, would you say?

Mem can do +500mhz (not OC'd core and mem at the same time yet)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> No, I'm not throttling. I flashed the Classy-OC-Bios from the first post now and these are my AB-settings and custom fan "curve" for 1475/3850 MHz @ 75C max. now.


What does PrecisionX show? I'm not totally familiar with all of this power limit stuff, especially outside of PrecisionX.


----------



## petedread

@Djinn206
You may find that after a few restarts power target will show up as unlocked.

Edit, sorry didn't see that you had flashed bios.


----------



## Eruol

With mine a can bench at 1480mhz at 1.212v but not in game stable.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 240 mill rad is definitely not enough space for both CPU & GPU. If you're running a 5960X I would dedicate a 360mill rad for that, and then at least 1x 240mm rad for the 980Ti KPE. Minimum, if you want some what decent noise levels.
> 
> Personally, the loop I'm planning consists of 4 quad rads, ( 2 thick 1 slim ) with <1800RPM fans running at max of 1200RPM. for 5960X & 2x 980TI KPE's


i have my sig rig - i7-3770K 4.5Ghz @ 1.232 - haven't de-lidded since the temps aren't crazy except w/OCCT (it tapped 80 on two cores







)

if i could keep the gpu under 55c and the cpu 70ish - i'd be happy. not really concerned about fan noise nearly as much as pump noise. i wouldn't mind getting some industrial noctuas and blast 3,000 rpms while benching.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> No, I'm not throttling. I flashed the Classy-OC-Bios from the first post now and these are my AB-settings and custom fan "curve" for 1475/3850 MHz @ 75C max. now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


when you set 115% are you hitting that limit?

And in many examples, - especially with PX loaded, uninstalling it and deleting the EVGA folder clears control up, but unfortunately, especially with the TX, PX was setting a driver flag that could not be reset without reinstalling the drivers after a DDU claen sweep... ugh!


----------



## WhiteDragon 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Every time I turn on k boost in PX 5.3.6 it causes PX to stop responding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one? It seems like EVGA would have fixed this by now.


Try the previous version (v5.3.5) and that should fix it.


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> What does PrecisionX show? I'm not totally familiar with all of this power limit stuff, especially outside of PrecisionX.


AB and PX are basically working the same. Anyway I tried with both tools. Power Target was the same with the normal and the LN2 bios, so that proved for me that the LN2 bios didn't get activated even when switched to it. The funny thing is that I could see the difference and the upped Power Target in the bios when saved with GPU-Z.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> @Djinn206
> You may find that after a few restarts power target will show up as unlocked.
> 
> Edit, sorry didn't see that you had flashed bios.


Yes, I already flashed the OC-Bios from the first post. But I'm sure I did a few restarts after switching to LN2 bios and it didn't unlock more than the standard 115% Power Target.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> when you set 115% are you hitting that limit?
> 
> And in many examples, - especially with PX loaded, uninstalling it and deleting the EVGA folder clears control up, but unfortunately, especially with the TX, PX was setting a driver flag that could not be reset without reinstalling the drivers after a DDU claen sweep... ugh!


Doesn't matter anymore. After flashing the OC-Bios from the first post over the normal one, the 141% Power Target got unlocked after rebooting. And with the raised limits, I can leave 100% Power Target in AB now and haven't seen more than 55-60% Power usage in a few tests I made after flashing, so I'm happy with it now.

The only thing I don't fully understand is this: I have to set +37mV overvoltage that my Classy holds the 1475 MHz on the core all the time (at temps 30C through 75C) . When only using +25mV, it clocks down to 1463 MHz after a while, even if the Power or Temp Limit is not reached. This is why I set +37mV in the end so that it holds the boost constantly.


----------



## sdmf74

EKWB has EK-FC780 GTX Classy - Nickel in stock!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Good news everyone... I was able to get +800 on the memory last night with 1.80V. I reset my entire system to stock and worked on overclocking only the memory from there.

Now for the weird part... the Classified Voltage Tool completely changed halfway through on me... It stopped setting voltages and removed the options to disable OCP and the like. I have no idea what changed. Tried grabbing a new copy and the issue was the same. It happened after a driver crash and restart when testing +900 on the memory.

I'll try reinstalling drivers tonight to see if that fixes it.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Good news everyone... I was able to get +800 on the memory last night with 1.80V


On Kingpin & water?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

KPE and air!


----------



## szeged

glad you got the memory sorted out.

Hows the core lookin on your card?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> glad you got the memory sorted out.
> 
> Hows the core lookin on your card?


Pretty meh. 1520 or so with 1.15V. Going to try to play around with it more once I get voltages sorted. Now that I know the memory isn't terrible I'll be freezing it ASAP. Gotta get Skylake first, though.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Finally got mine yesterday, the first thing that struck me was how heavy it was, the second thing was how freaking cool it ran.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Finally got mine yesterday, the first thing that struck me was how heavy it was, the second thing *was how freaking cool it ran*.


^^ this. The entire PCB stays pretty cool.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ this. The entire PCB stays pretty cool.


The PCB also looks pretty cool.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> The PCB also looks pretty cool.


gotta look and be cool.


----------



## szeged

whats the point in being cool if you dont look cool doing it


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## tconroy135

Anyone been keeping track if Air OCs between the 'bins'?


----------



## steponz

Guys I also want to point out what's really nice about this card.

Unlike Asus Strix, Reference, pretty much all of tis including classified.. except KP will stay very cool because of how good the vrm is.

This will help with clocks on air/water/ln2. The design is done very well.

Mine should be here soon.. damn fedex.. ugghh


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Guys I also want to point out what's really nice about this card.
> 
> Unlike Asus Strix, Reference, pretty much all of tis including classified.. except KP will stay very cool because of how good the vrm is.
> 
> This will help with clocks on air/water/ln2. The design is done very well.
> 
> Mine should be here soon.. damn fedex.. ugghh


tic-toc tic-toc...


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> whats the point in being cool if you dont look cool doing it


The Internet, nobody really knows how uncool the cool look


----------



## steponz

Pure torture....

Was so supposed to be here yesterday, flooding in tampa killed that.

Now it's tomorrow.. I think I'm going ti take some sleeping pills so I can wake up with my card here... hahahah
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> tic-toc tic-toc...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I want to know what ASIC kingpin's record winner is..

personally I only think gpus look good under a thick layer of frost.

wait... wait wait http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/gpu_displays/galax_nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_ti_hof_ln2_edition/1
is this for real or as joke cuz that looks like somethng someone would photoshop...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

It's real. I almost bought one! http://www.galax.net/US/ln2_hof.html

Very limited production, had to be purchased by Jun 10th, I think. They even silk screened your name onto it.


----------



## steponz

It's too bad that it didn't clock well at all.. about the same as reference ti.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> It's real. I almost bought one! http://www.galax.net/US/ln2_hof.html
> 
> Very limited production, had to be purchased by Jun 10th, I think. They even silk screened your name onto it.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

jeez how much was it? I am not particularly disappointed, since the last HOF cards that anyone froze were super fickle and would die. But damn that would be interesting alternative to the 1050$ Kingpins

.... oh jees? for real steponz? thats ******ed... lol was the power section any good? possibility of being the best zombie donor
or was it crippled by the software/bios


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I want to know what ASIC kingpin's record winner is..
> 
> personally I only think gpus look good under a thick layer of frost.
> 
> wait... wait wait http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/gpu_displays/galax_nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_ti_hof_ln2_edition/1
> is this for real or as joke cuz that looks like somethng someone would photoshop...


rbuass entry has been topped. Not quite an accurate write up.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

i just came across a picture i didn't read the article I hate that website with a passion. They could experience the worst things imaginable and I wouldn't feel bad for em.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'm definitely glad I waited!


----------



## steponz

This came out around computex.

It didn't do any better than reference.

Rbauss latest result came on Aug 1st. They likely figured something out.. but I highly doubt it will catch the kp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> jeez how much was it? I am not particularly disappointed, since the last HOF cards that anyone froze were super fickle and would die. But damn that would be interesting alternative to the 1050$ Kingpins
> 
> .... oh jees? for real steponz? thats ******ed... lol was the power section any good? possibility of being the best zombie donor
> or was it crippled by the software/bios


----------



## delslow

Why do these tech sites compare the SC+ to the Strix, G1, and 6G? Shouldn't they be comparing them to the Classified?


----------



## weinstein888

Is the KP just a myth? Are they going to sell more? The artificial demand they're creating for it is on a new level.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Is the KP just a myth? Are they going to sell more? The artificial demand they're creating for it is on a new level.


Good Question, not enough good qualifying chips for it perhaps? I see they keep adding SC 2.0+'s to the website though. Jacob said they should be in by the end of the week but it didnt happen.
Im wondering if theyre not gonna sell any KPE's below a certain ASIC (like nothing below 70%) once they end the ridiculous asic promo cause I would hate to wait and then end up with a 60% asic or something


----------



## weinstein888

Yeah. I understand the appeal of the whole super high quality for super high $$$, but the dubious impact that ASIC quality has on overclockability is making me a little iffy. I really want a Classified or a KPE because I already have an EVBot and I really like(d) my two 680 Classifieds. I'm just kind of tired of waiting. The Classified has the weird waterblock issue where you have to use the 780 Classy block which doesn't cover memory VRMs. The KPE comes at an insane premium with near zero availability and might get a waterblock? EVGA/EK, please just make it easier for me to give you my money.


----------



## sdmf74

I wasnt aware of any issues with the wb, I have an EK-FC 780 GTX CLASSY-NICKEL wb on my 780ti kingpin right now and I intend on using it on a new 980ti kingpin. Are you saying it will not cover the memory vrms on it either or just the classy???

I decided against getting a classy because of the hynix memory and poor core oc results reported here etc. besides with my luck I would get a classy with a 60% ASIC or something.
My 780ti kingpin is a 61.2% asic but low asic quality was great on kepler cards just not on maxwell.


----------



## Kimir

There is absolutely no issue with the 780Classy block.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> There is absolutely no issue with the 780Classy block.


Except for the lack of the memory vrm cooling, which when pushing hard can be an issue.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Is the KP just a myth? Are they going to sell more? The artificial demand they're creating for it is on a new level.


I talked to Vince on Monday night, the next order is for something like 1,000 cards and is due in the next week or so. Just be patient, stock is on the way.


----------



## szeged

damn 1000 card order, vince wasnt joking on a big supply inc lol.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

only one 80% asic card though

xD


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> only one 80% asic card though
> 
> xD


inc 999 72%s, 1 80%


----------



## TommyHere

What Bios is everyone using? I'm currently using KingPins OC Bios and still can't get stable on 1550 mhz stable at 1500 though, also I've tried usign the voltage controller and didn't see any temps rise, power rise nor did my card stabilize, any help guys? cheers!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyHere*
> 
> What Bios is everyone using? I'm currently using KingPins OC Bios and still can't get stable on 1550 mhz stable at 1500 though, also I've tried usign the voltage controller and didn't see any temps rise, power rise nor did my card stabilize, any help guys? cheers!


On what card????
Fill the rig builder on the upper right corner, so we can know what card you have, or just start with that in your post...


----------



## TommyHere

Sorry I'm new here







for the GTX 980 Ti classified


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

According to his profile picture, looks to be a 980 TI Classified (not KPE).

EDIT: Didn't see the post above me.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyHere*
> 
> Sorry I'm new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the GTX 980 Ti classified


http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyHere*
> 
> What Bios is everyone using? I'm currently using KingPins OC Bios and still can't get stable on 1550 mhz stable at 1500 though, also I've tried usign the voltage controller and didn't see any temps rise, power rise nor did my card stabilize, any help guys? cheers!


no bios will make your card magically more stable to increase your clock speed that much. i'm sitting here hitting 1501, _maybe 1506_ on a good night. i've flashed enough bios to make me concerned about getting an STD. none increased my end result.

well there was this "no throttle" bios that cause my card to boost to 1585 . . and did nothing but:


Spoiler: this







what are you using for OCing?
PX? AB? classy tool?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


lol - even with the link in my signature I still have to point it out.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I don't pay attention to those, everyone has several and I know I don't update mine ( I change parts too often).


----------



## looniam

after the ten minutes to make a rig sig, it takes about 30 seconds to update it . .just saying.


----------



## Starbomba

I'm in with my GTX 780 Classy. Totally awesome card, and wanted something to match with ye olde X58 Classy. Also, the backplate adds to the charm.

Might switch it one day for the 780 Ti K|NGP|N, i like it more than the 980. It OC's like a champ, especially with the skyn3t v4 BIOS.

It does kick some ass still, despite being a somewhat "old" platform.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5333884
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10026306


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> after the ten minutes to make a rig sig, it takes about 30 seconds to update it . .just saying.


I don't have a pc I have a conglomerate

it wouldn't do me any good to list my parts.


----------



## pompss

So the highest air oc with the kingpin gtx 980 ti is 1550 mhz ?? Its really not bad.
Anyone on water able to push it further ?


----------



## szeged

water might see 1600mhz maybe a bit past it. again 980ti and maxwell in general needs temps to drop way low before it starts scaling well with voltage. basically its luck of the draw what you get with air and water overclocking.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> water might see 1600mhz maybe a bit past it. again 980ti and maxwell in general needs temps to drop way low before it starts scaling well with voltage. basically its luck of the draw what you get with air and water overclocking.


Don't know how much water will gain. This heatsink runs so unbelievably cool...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Don't know how much water will gain. This heatsink runs so unbelievably cool...


yeah it really does. I honestly dont think 99% of kpes will do any better on water over the stock cooler. maybe someone will get lucky or maybe someone will be able to use a chiller and get better results but i think youre gonna need to go frosty on this.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I read a while back that water wasn't gonna be that great of an improvement. That and the lack of vrm cooling is why I sold my 780classy blocks.


----------



## steponz

Card came today....

Already starting to test.. Ill update with some results very soon....

First Impressions.... EVGA must have gone into the weapons business... because you could kill somebody if ya hit them with this...
So heavy... All that Copper....

2nd, This thing is gorgeous... I love the leds by the Kingpin logo.. Its definitely the nicest gpu ever.. Pictures just don't do it justice..

Stay tuned.

For notes.. My card is around 77 asic.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> 
> 
> Card came today....
> 
> Already starting to test.. Ill update with some results very soon....
> 
> First Impressions.... EVGA must have gone into the weapons business... because you could kill somebody if ya hit them with this...
> So heavy... All that Copper....
> 
> 2nd, This thing is gorgeous... I love the leds by the Kingpin logo.. Its definitely the nicest gpu ever.. Pictures just don't do it justice..
> 
> Stay tuned.
> 
> For notes.. My card is around 77 asic.


nice, excited to see your results.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> 
> 
> Card came today....
> 
> Already starting to test.. Ill update with some results very soon....
> 
> First Impressions.... EVGA must have gone into the weapons business... because you could kill somebody if ya hit them with this...
> So heavy... All that Copper....
> 
> 2nd, This thing is gorgeous... I love the leds by the Kingpin logo.. Its definitely the nicest gpu ever.. Pictures just don't do it justice..
> 
> Stay tuned.
> 
> For notes.. My card is around 77 asic.


oh man, I am so jealous, I hope they come back soon. It really is beautiful.

Good luck with your scores.

Edit - Just realized.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

.. dammit you were so right


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*


It might look prettier if the wrapper was off...


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> So the highest air oc with the kingpin gtx 980 ti is 1550 mhz ?? Its really not bad.
> Anyone on water able to push it further ?


I've done 1575 on air, 1.15V


----------



## tatmMRKIV

what asic for you? is all the pros getting the 77% and 74% cards? That went through a second trial or something?


----------



## Gunslinger.

80.9% ASIC

Fans at 100%, temps peaked around 52 C


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Oooo. wows so there may be hope in the 80+ afterall


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I don't pay attention to those, everyone has several and I know I don't update mine ( I change parts too often).


the purpose is mainly so when you try to help someone (







) you know what they are running w/o playing 20 questions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I read a while back that water wasn't gonna be that great of an improvement. That and the lack of vrm cooling is why I sold my 780classy blocks.


Uniblock works fine with the cold plate in place. The entire PCB stays pretty cool. 1560 thru Valley and 1548 Heaven 4K is the best I've been able to do with this 72% card. Fire strike ultra 1560/8450 on water, 1.212V - haven't gone back to ramp up the voltage on the ram yet.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the purpose is mainly so when you try to help someone (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) you know what they are running w/o playing 20 questions.
> Uniblock works fine with the cold plate in place. The entire PCB stays pretty cool. 1560 thru Valley and 1548 Heaven 4K is the best I've been able to do with this 72% card. Fire strike ultra 1560/8450 on water, 1.212V - haven't gone back to ramp up the voltage on the ram yet.


I understand that, but I was just saying personally its no use for me.

I got a 78% coming soon hopefully by the weekend or monday.
thats interesting, Honestly I think I am gonna go straight from air to LN2 since theres nothing to worry about damaging with DEgrease. (no stickers on this pcb, easy cleanup.)

also mem heater so I can get away with just using eraser.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> So the highest air oc with the kingpin gtx 980 ti is 1550 mhz ?? Its really not bad.
> Anyone on water able to push it further ?


On a good night I can do 1562 ( 79.2% ASIC ) 1.175V 1 run of Valley. On Air, heatsink re-mounted. I'm sure these cards are capable of 1580 on water if I can keep the temps down.


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> On a good night I can do 1562 ( 79.2% ASIC ) 1.175V 1 run of Valley. On Air, heatsink re-mounted. I'm sure these cards are capable of 1580 on water if I can keep the temps down.


Alot depends on ambient temps... Mine are always high here in florida...

Whats nice is the mem..... will destroy every other ti... the samsung is so nice.. missed it.. really cant stand hynix..

Cookie you have 2 kps right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I understand that, but I was just saying personally its no use for me.
> 
> I got a 78% coming soon hopefully by the weekend or monday.
> thats interesting, Honestly I think I am gonna go straight from air to LN2 since theres nothing to worry about damaging with DEgrease. (no stickers on this pcb, easy cleanup.)
> 
> also mem heater so I can get away with just using eraser.


nice - look forward to seeing you put down some numbers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> On a good night I can do 1562 ( 79.2% ASIC ) 1.175V 1 run of Valley. On Air, heatsink re-mounted. I'm sure these cards are capable of 1580 on water if I can keep the temps down.


one thing I've noticed is that I can run a higher clock, but error correction is actually giving lower scores and fps.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Alot depends on ambient temps... Mine are always high here in florida...
> 
> Whats nice is the mem..... will destroy every other ti... the samsung is so nice.. missed it.. really cant stand hynix..
> 
> Cookie you have 2 kps right?


That is right. The second card has a hard time going over the 1540ish bin. In SLI I can do 1530-1540 no problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice - look forward to seeing you put down some numbers.
> one thing I've noticed is that I can run a higher clock, but error correction is actually giving lower scores and fps.


I haven't noticed that phenomenon just yet, on vMEM sure. Core not so much. It either works or it doesn't for me. If my core is unstable and i push high vMEM yeah, I'll see lower scores. Most of the time it just crashes on me or stutters a lot ( that's when I know it's unstable )


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> That is right. The second card has a hard time going over the 1540ish bin. In SLI I can do 1530-1540 no problem.
> I haven't noticed that phenomenon just yet, on vMEM sure. Core not so much. It either works or it doesn't for me. If my core is unstable and i push high vMEM yeah, I'll see lower scores. Most of the time it just crashes on me or stutters a lot ( that's when I know it's unstable )


The gpu procedure calls have embedded EC... it's there.









you should post your bench scores on the OCN bench threads:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/firestrike-ultra-top-30/0_20
http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30
http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0
http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad
http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The gpu procedure calls have embedded EC... it's there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should post your bench scores on the OCN bench threads:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/firestrike-ultra-top-30/0_20
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30
> http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30


I'll have to do some more careful testing then







I'll post once I get my 24/7 settings dialed in, and work on some bench settings. I really need better cooling but just don't have the beans to do a full out loop yet. I might just pick up a res and tear down the ol' X58 rig. And slap some blocks on the GPUs

I just hate the fact that I need to use 3/8" on the GPU unblocks.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I'll have to do some more careful testing then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post once I get my 24/7 settings dialed in, and work on some bench settings. I really need better cooling but just don't have the beans to do a full out loop yet. I might just pick up a res and tear down the ol' X58 rig. And slap some blocks on the GPUs
> 
> I just hate the fact that I need to use 3/8" on the GPU unblocks.


I didn't realize there was a single card thread for Firestrike. I may make top 10 if I post within a week. lol


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice - look forward to seeing you put down some numbers.
> one thing I've noticed is that I can run a higher clock, but error correction is actually giving lower scores and fps.


as long as I can get out of my rut I'll be happy I haven't made hardly any globals in months...


----------



## sdmf74

A couple people mention that the ek 780 block doesnt cool vrms but I dont think its much of an issue at all these cards vrms can handle lots of voltage and my 780 ti kingpins vrm doesnt seem to get that warm
of course despite all components being watercooled I have always had great case air flow with high speed gt's as intake and NB eloops for top & rear exhaust. I never saw a need to put a fan directly on the vrm.
With that being said if anyone releases a full wb I will be all over it.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

naw dude those 780Ti were scorchers, you needed active cooling if you wanted to use a modded bios, there were people strapping fans to the vrm section


----------



## sdmf74

Not true I have always used classy controller and skyn3t bios, I remember when I first got the card I aimed a laser therm at the vrm while benching and it was no where near
the rated temps of vrm (cant remember exact numbers) Warm yes but I think some were exaggerating the need for a direct fan. Im not saying its not potentially
beneficial just not necessary. My methodolgy for measuring the temp may not have been perfect either but good enough im sure.

Not trying to argue with you about it







but im sure if it was an issue we would have heard about alot more cards with modded bios dying
and EK prolly would have been pressured more into making a full cover block


----------



## Jpmboy

I know the card is for Ext benchers.. but just ran a quick FS after a short time playing CODAW... 1440P/144Hz game clocks - to see what they would score - not bad.


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5627298


----------



## Menthol

Jpmboy, very good, which bios?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Jpmboy, very good, which bios?


The stock OC bios, and water temp was ~ 28C when I started the run... I really just ran the gaming clocks. Watch - I'll not be able to top that.


----------



## Menthol

So far mine on air clocks better on the Normal bios compared to the XOC bios, and there was a ridicules amount of TIM from the factory


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> So far mine on air clocks better on the Normal bios compared to the XOC bios, and there was a ridicules amount of TIM from the factory


Very funny! I think a few owners have noticed that the TIM was applied with a cake icing bag or putty gun. Mine came the same way w/ some loose screws.








I flashed the xoc ios on to the LN2 slot, seems okay when kept below 30C, but both the normal and OC bios perform very well IMO.
What ASIC did you buy?

BTW - the EK uniblock works really well on this card with the cold plate in place.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The stock OC bios, and water temp was ~ 28C when I started the run... I really just ran the gaming clocks. Watch - I'll not be able to top that.


Hey JPM, do you have pictures of how you have your loop setup with the uniblocks? I don't have a test bench to use, and plan on actually being some what reasonable and building this system in a TT X9 core. But I can't envision how much of a pain tube routing with unblocks would be.

Curious to see how you looped up the 2 adjacent GPU's

I'm literally this .. far away from ordering an EK D360 kit and adding a 480 quad rad to it. It's the most economical solution right now for me to get back into water. The loop I would have wanted to spec out would have been over $2000... ( Hard line/full cover everything, 3 quad rads, fittings, etc )


----------



## Menthol

I have a couple Uni blocks, I used them on 980 Classifieds and 980 KPE, just don't have much time at the moment, ASIC 81% 1555 on normal bios stock heatsink, no loose screws but enough TIM for 10 GPU's

EK Uni blocks, on bench so not built for looks


----------



## Gunslinger.

Ran my first frozen tests last night, the card was very easy to handle and clocked pretty well. Benched around -100 most of the time, the
card ran as cold as -140 with no issues. The card is prepped with liquid electrical tape, then covered with blue shop towel. The card
prep held up very well.

I ran into some system/board condensation issues that took way too long to sort out and ended up scoring 24,193 in FS, 12,428 in FSE and 6333 in FSU. The condensation issues made for a very long session, but short on scores.

FS http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5628114

FSU http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5628120

FSE http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5628118


----------



## Jpmboy

not pretty at all. (980KPs, I have only 1 980TiKP)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Ran my first frozen tests last night, the card was very easy to handle and clocked pretty well. Benched around -100 most of the time, the
> card ran as cold as -140 with no issues.
> 
> I ran into some system/board condensation issues that took way too long to sort out and ended up scoring 24,193 in FS, 12,428 in FSE and 6333 in FSU. The condensation issues made for a very long session, but short on scores.
> 
> FS http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5628114
> 
> FSU http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5628120
> 
> FSE http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5628118
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that's a fantastic triple-header night gunny! Great scores!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

JeeZ Menthol, how dis you manage to find an 80+?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> JeeZ Menthol, how dis you manage to find an 80+?


F5?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Ran my first frozen tests last night, the card was very easy to handle and clocked pretty well. Benched around -100 most of the time, the
> card ran as cold as -140 with no issues. The card is prepped with liquid electrical tape, then covered with blue shop towel. The card
> prep held up very well.
> 
> I ran into some system/board condensation issues that took way too long to sort out and ended up scoring 24,193 in FS, 12,428 in FSE and 6333 in FSU. The condensation issues made for a very long session, but short on scores.


Simply amazing Gunny!
i love to see all those thermos out on that table. Im sure all that would have ran maybe 2 FS runs?
I remember my 1st LN2 experience with 5 liters worth of Thermos and i barely finished a full run with a gtx 780 ti kingpin.

How well does the internal heater work on the memory?


----------



## Kimir

Great pics indeed!


----------



## szeged

nice job gunny, puttin the beatdown on it.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> F5?


no to get an 80+ i camped and they were sold out by the time the page loaded, i didnt think any were actually put up.


----------



## szeged

maybe a gift straight from vince?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Thatd make sense.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> maybe a gift straight from vince?


didn't think of that.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Simply amazing Gunny!
> i love to see all those thermos out on that table. Im sure all that would have ran maybe 2 FS runs?
> I remember my 1st LN2 experience with 5 liters worth of Thermos and i barely finished a full run with a gtx 780 ti kingpin.
> 
> How well does the internal heater work on the memory?


It worked very well, I only managed to pixelate the screen 1 time I think over about 5 hours of benching.
The card didn't really blow through LN2 like the older gen's, it may though once it gets up over 2k or 2100 on the core.
I hope to find out very soon!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

How easy is freezing gpus? Is it harder or easier than PSC?

Any tips, or things i should know about for -100c ballpark? I mean mem starts acting wierd as it scales so i am curious.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> How easy is freezing gpus? Is it harder or easier than PSC?


I would say easier, but more expensive if you fail.









It's similar in technique to freezing memory, you need to seal off everything from condensation, and keep puddles from forming on the motherboard.

It's different in that you really don't want frost to grow off of the PCB of the GPU or around the PCIE slot, whereas it's not a big concern when freezing the RAM


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Freezing GPU's is wholly dependent on which one you're freezing! For example, 9800 GTX+ can't go below -50°C. It has a cold bug that I don't believe anyone ever got around... so that's actually incredibly easy. GTX 480 doesn't have a cold bug AFAIK but the memory bugs pretty badly, so people had to use heatguns/hair dryers aimed at the memory... so it's a giant pain in the ass.

From what I've seen so far with the KPE, it's not too bad, especially since it has the PCB heater.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I would say easier, but more expensive if you fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's similar in technique to freezing memory, you need to seal off everything from condensation, and keep puddles from forming on the motherboard.
> 
> It's different in that you really don't want frost to grow off of the PCB of the GPU or around the PCIE slot, whereas it's not a big concern when freezing the RAM


As far as expense goes, I have some other gpus I got to try out first. I got that gtx580 matrix off suzuki
What are the gtx 580 matrix quirks? If you care to share?. Also i have a pound of dielectric grease i could always whip out. if it becomes that big a deal.. with that kpe's lack of sticker on pcb

SO how long can sessions go for between thaws usually?

Ill go look up some insulation methods for pcie,thanks, unless I can just use my industrial grade DEgrease? and contact cleaner?


Spoiler: Warning: other card(s)..



I also have some gtx 680 dc2, I could use but need to mod them.I have some hynix and some samsung based that were pretty good overclockers on air though.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I put a nice layer of eraser down around the PCI-E slot and then pack tons of paper towels tightly around it. That way, if any water starts to run down they catch it. Check out Shamino's section over at KPC. I'm pretty sure there's a guide to benching that 580 Matrix.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

awesome thanks


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Found some photos from a 3570K session with a reference 5870.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I'll try that first, thanks


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Found some photos from a 3570K session with a reference 5870.


Such a pretty board.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Such a pretty board.


Still my second favorite Gigabyte board, right behind my X58A-OC!


----------



## razorpakk

Out of curiosity, how can someone get a Kingpin in UK? (got the HoF coming, but never been able to even check the price of Kingpin)


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razorpakk*
> 
> Out of curiosity, how can someone get a Kingpin in UK? (got the HoF coming, but never been able to even check the price of Kingpin)


Order from EVGA EU
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Still my second favorite Gigabyte board, right behind my X58A-OC!


I'd love to get mine at least on phase. Not really liking the Z170 soc force. So it's the UP7 for another year it seems.


----------



## razorpakk

Looked there, nowhere to be found.

P.S.
Found it. Notify me is the best option available. %72 is 600£ (930$)


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> didn't think of that.


A gift from Vince, I like that. Or maybe I paid a ridicules price to someone and didn't want to brag about how much over retail I paid. Go with which version you want, I won't tell if Vince doesn't.

Great scores Gunslinger, you went right at it didn't you.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

still how could you even find an 80% second hand.. I am amazed they were retailly available..

must just be because EVGA's website is crap


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

There really were a few. I had one selected on accident lol. I got there literally the second it was available. Refresh, not there. Refresh, boom! Available.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I was there when it was available but i was stuck loading... Thats why i say EVGA's site is crap... Literally I had refreshed the second it was out and I was just stuck for a minute

I dunno stuff like that is what pisses me off...

If there were other options I'd go with them for that reason alone.


----------



## szeged

i could have grabbed a 80+ but im an idiot and didnt see the click here to agree to our rma policy thing for like 2 minutes lol.


----------



## BigFume




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I wish there were more on launch. I'm pumped that I got mine but it was a mad dash.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i could have grabbed a 80+ but im an idiot and didnt see the click here to agree to our rma policy thing for like 2 minutes lol.


lol I did the exact same thing


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i could have grabbed a 80+ but im an idiot and didnt see the click here to agree to our rma policy thing for like 2 minutes lol.


damn....
They must hate me since I am on the west coast

I would have been able to get myself a 76%+ if they had paypal incorporated into their payment system. But of course all my money was on paypal and I didn't have time to transfer it into bank...

I mean you think evga would be legit enough of a company to have paypal..

Like I said though, if it would have just loaded, I would have made it to the 80% section.. strill wouldn;'t have been able to get one though..

I just hope I can get in on the next batch. My expectations are piss-poor right now though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> A gift from Vince, I like that. Or maybe I paid a ridicules price to someone and didn't want to brag about how much over retail I paid. Go with which version you want, I won't tell if Vince doesn't.
> 
> Great scores Gunslinger, you went right at it didn't you.


like I said.. *I* didn't think of that. Didn't think of either actually. Just looking forward to you crushing my benchmark scores.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i could have grabbed a 80+ but im an idiot and didnt see the click here to agree to our rma policy thing for like 2 minutes lol.


Same boat... Really wanted a 80%.

I was able to select it, by the time I entered the checkout process, and click confirmed, it was out of stock. Had to fumble to get the two best ASIC options.. Luckily I did.

Man after looking at the pictures of the uniblock, I'm for sure just going to wait for the EK full cover if this rig is going to be a daily driver.

No way would I be able to fit it without some ingenuity on hardline for a SLI setup with a fully loaded core X9.

Know any "open" test bench style cases with support for 3 quad rads?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Jeez... i saw that in seconds.... this is cuttin me deep.

Scr3w my isp


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Same boat... Really wanted a 80%.
> 
> I was able to select it, by the time I entered the checkout process, and click confirmed, it was out of stock. Had to fumble to get the two best ASIC options.. Luckily I did.
> 
> Man after looking at the pictures of the uniblock, I'm for sure just going to wait for the EK full cover if this rig is going to be a daily driver.
> 
> No way would I be able to fit it without some ingenuity on hardline for a SLI setup with a fully loaded core X9.
> 
> Know any "open" test bench style cases with support for 3 quad rads?


Could always get a case labs pedestal and put it under your bench of choice.


----------



## szeged

Or get a mora and run external off the bench, I wish I got one before I bought all these other rads lol.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Ran my first frozen tests last night, the card was very easy to handle and clocked pretty well. Benched around -100 most of the time, the
> card ran as cold as -140 with no issues. The card is prepped with liquid electrical tape, then covered with blue shop towel. The card
> prep held up very well.
> 
> I ran into some system/board condensation issues that took way too long to sort out and ended up scoring 24,193 in FS, 12,428 in FSE and 6333 in FSU. The condensation issues made for a very long session, but short on scores.
> 
> FS http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5628114
> 
> FSU http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5628120
> 
> FSE http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5628118


really awesome scores, I am so frustrated I can't buy one. Hopefully in a few days, they really look like incredible masterpieces.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Great scores Gunslinger, you went right at it didn't you.


Couldn't have done it without your help.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Or get a mora and run external off the bench, I wish I got one before I bought all these other rads lol.


Yea I bought a Phobya 1080 for $100 off performance PC's awhile back, it's freaking wonderful.

I wish I would of done this a long time ago LOL


----------



## cookiesowns

Well.. Thanks to you guys I bit the bullet.

EK D360 kit with 2x 360 PE rads . Got another EK XE quad rad, along with 2x UNI blocks, fittings, and the other stuff.

Can't wait for it to get here. Going to be a pain in the butt to get the two Unblocks to work, but I figure they are pretty cheap, so can always resell them or use them in a open bench scenario.

Can't wait to start benching and throw some volts into these suckers.

What are some of your guises load temps with the uni blocks?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Well.. Thanks to you guys I bit the bullet.
> 
> EK D360 kit with 2x 360 PE rads . Got another EK XE quad rad, along with 2x UNI blocks, fittings, and the other stuff.
> 
> Can't wait for it to get here. Going to be a pain in the butt to get the two Unblocks to work, but I figure they are pretty cheap, so can always resell them or use them in a open bench scenario.
> 
> Can't wait to start benching and throw some volts into these suckers.
> 
> What are some of your guises load temps with the uni blocks?


Uniblocks always come in handy. Probably the best water block investment I've ever made.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Uniblocks always come in handy. Probably the best water block investment I've ever made.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> like I said.. *I* didn't think of that. Didn't think of either actually. Just looking forward to you crushing my benchmark scores.


It's good to hear were both looking forward to the same thing








but really looking at the score you posted after a gaming session I don't see me crushing anything but my own ego


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> It's good to hear were both looking forward to the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but really looking at the score you posted after a gaming session I don't see me crushing anything but my own ego


nah man - can't crush your ego as much as mine when I can't repeat it.


----------



## sdmf74

Just added some more hydrocoppers to the site but still no KPE








It was suppose to be end of the week or beginning of this/ This stupid promo is prolly slowing down the process


----------



## tigertank79

Hi all, my gtx980TI Classy, bios and cooler stock. ASIC 69,7%
I wait Classy Tool and waterblocks.



http://imgur.com/LR9UjUT




http://imgur.com/8U7lp9t




http://imgur.com/iKxaJkb


OC bios is necessary? what changes? Tnx


----------



## cookiesowns

Ugh.. the wait is painful. What do you guys want to see while the stock coolers are on my card.

I'll probably have 1-2 hours today / tomorrow to play with some benches. Unfortunately it's gotten hot again in CA, so no hail mary 3Dmark runs until the loop is in.

I have 2 more sets of ram coming in to play with, so hopefully those perform better than what I have now.

Game benches, 3Dmark, catzilla, UNIgine?

bored....


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Hi all, my gtx980TI Classy, bios and cooler stock. ASIC 69,7%
> I wait Classy Tool and waterblocks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/LR9UjUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/8U7lp9t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/iKxaJkb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC bios is necessary? what changes? Tnx


very nice









the OC bios is same as LN2 bios but has higher 100% fan speed, may not need w/water blocks.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the OC bios is same as LN2 bios but has higher 100% fan speed, may not need w/water blocks.


Thanks


----------



## AccountIsTaken

Just got my 780ti classified hydrocopper up and running with some basic overclock. Here's a link to the GPU-z validation and a screenshot:

Might be able to push it higher as it's only maxing out at 55 Celsius but it's currently winter here and no idea how hot it'll get in summer.


----------



## szeged

55c under water in winter sounds like a bad time.


----------



## AccountIsTaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 55c under water in winter sounds like a bad time.


I'm in Australia, winter is like 25 degrees. I'll probably take it down a little if it starts to heat up too much. Checked the current temp, it's 22 degrees at the moment which means the gpu is running 30 degrees above ambient. It should only reach 70 degrees If it scales at that amount on the absolute hotest day possible.


----------



## szeged

Yeah I figured you were down under with Temps like that lol. Maybe add more radiator space.


----------



## AccountIsTaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Yeah I figured you were down under with Temps like that lol. Maybe add more radiator space.


Yep, sometimes I think hell might be cooler. I'm currently running with a phobya 1080. I've got enough room for another two 1080's when I get the money to stick them in the case. I'd probably need liquid nitrogen to cool my system if those don't work, lol.


----------



## Lays

Does anyone know what screws I need to use my EK full cover 980 Classified block with the stock backplate?

I heard you can't use both together without getting different screws.


----------



## szeged

Get m3x6 or m3x8s with washers. I prefer the look of button heads but whatever you like will work.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Get m3x6 or m3x8s with washers. I prefer the look of button heads but whatever you like will work.


Do you know why the waterblock screws don't work? I haven't tried it since it's already put together in my case.

Figured I'd ask atleast


----------



## szeged

Too short. They send you m3x4 screws which won't reach through the backplate.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Too short. They send you m3x4 screws which won't reach through the backplate.


aw dam ok.

thanks buddy.


----------



## dansi

Anyone dumped a kingpin 980Ti bios yet?
Would be interesting to see how the voltage tables are set up.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Anyone dumped a kingpin 980Ti bios yet?
> Would be interesting to see how the voltage tables are set up.


Yes.

You can also find all of the BIOSes from Vince's uncork guide on his forum.


----------



## layne81

Hello all,

I have 2x EVGA 780 TI Classified's running in SLI.

I have flashed both to 1187. I am currently running volts at 1.187 in Precision X and set them using the Classified tool.

Obviously this increased the temps in my PC. I think the 1.187v is great when gaming but I don't believe it is great to keep it there 24/7. I am wondering what you guys run 24/7 as far as voltage?

Do u have a setting in Precision x that is set to default with windows? And just change it to your 1.187 when gaming and then revert afterwards? If so what is your everyday settings and for the heck of it... What is your gaming settings in precision x when you are at 1.187v?

Thanks for the help,
Layne


----------



## sdmf74

Isnt that just barely above stock voltage


----------



## petedread

Classified tool is not working with my 980ti classified. Version 2.1.2.0.

@LoonIam, bought myself a DMM. Software is reading all my voltage correctly. Same with my RVE, all volts are read correctly by software, strange but hay it makes life easier because using DMM on classy with out the Probe it cable is awkward, wish they would make it available in the EU.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> Classified tool is not working with my 980ti classified. Version 2.1.2.0.
> 
> @LoonIam, bought myself a DMM. Software is reading all my voltage correctly. Same with my RVE, all volts are read correctly by software, strange but hay it makes life easier because using DMM on classy with out the Probe it cable is awkward, wish they would make it available in the EU.


are you sure you have THIS one:

Classifiedv2.1.2.0.zip 852k .zip file


and you're unchecking AUTO with moving the NVVDD slider, then hit APPLY?


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> are you sure you have THIS one:
> 
> Classifiedv2.1.2.0.zip 852k .zip file
> 
> 
> and you're unchecking AUTO with moving the NVVDD slider, then hit APPLY?


I used this but nothing.....ever 1.200V
Waiting for Ti version


----------



## looniam

i'm using that just fine for 980TI . . .


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

So has the KPE been in stock yet since it first came out a few weeks ago?


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> @LoonIam, bought myself a DMM. Software is reading all my voltage correctly. Same with my RVE, all volts are read correctly by software, strange but hay it makes life easier because using DMM on classy with out the Probe it cable is awkward, wish they would make it available in the EU.


Oi. You may be the first person ever to have software correctly read their voltages. =P My DMM has my software telling large fibs.


----------



## szeged

new precX can read voltage correctly for some cards. kingpincooling.com forums has a guide on it.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> new precX can read voltage correctly for some cards. kingpincooling.com forums has a guide on it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> new precX can read voltage correctly for some cards. kingpincooling.com forums has a guide on it.


Yup! PrecisionX latest reads the volts perfectly on my card when "OVERBOOST" is enabled. ( AKA Manual voltage control )

If you use the Precision Voltage tweaker tool, and disable voltage control in PX, it reads it almost fairly accurately as well. It doesn't refresh as quick as my DMM, so you might not be able to catch transient droop.


----------



## dansi

It may reads the voltage, but it is no longer able to drop down to idle voltages though.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm using that just fine for 980TI . . .


Not for me......example:



http://imgur.com/ImERRRS


----------



## digital217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> Classified tool is not working with my 980ti classified. Version 2.1.2.0.
> 
> @LoonIam, bought myself a DMM. Software is reading all my voltage correctly. Same with my RVE, all volts are read correctly by software, strange but hay it makes life easier because using DMM on classy with out the Probe it cable is awkward, wish they would make it available in the EU.


Contact the EVGA Support, they'll send you one.
Took 2 weeks for mine to arrive cause the cable came from the Netherlands but now I have one


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Atleast you guys get epowers


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digital217*
> 
> Contact the EVGA Support, they'll send you one.
> Took 2 weeks for mine to arrive cause the cable came from the Netherlands but now I have one


EVGA support sent you a probe-it for free?

What did you say, I want one too!


----------



## tconroy135

Wow I am surprised batch #2 hasn't been released yet...


----------



## sdmf74

I know right they are way late,if they are expecting to ship a batch of 1000 cards for gods sake send em in
2 shipments, ive been hovering over the site for like 2 weeks 24/7


----------



## petedread

@digital217

Thanks I'll do that


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

From Vince over at KPC:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k|ngp|n;30830*
> Headsup, start watching EVGA.com towards end of this week/beginning of next week if you want another chance to grab a kp 980ti...:up:


----------



## tatmMRKIV

why you gotta share the infos..?


----------



## szeged

didnt they say that....last monday...

its coming this week i promise! maybe...

its coming next week i promise! maybe...

its coming soon i promise! maybe...

its coming eventually...i think...


----------



## sdmf74

Hopefully that statement was made a few days ago cause if he just said that then we are looking at a month since they first released.
Im guessing since it has taken this long all the ridiculous quality control issues will be resolved.

nvmnd, man I thought for sure they would be in today since they said at the latest beginning of last week







guess not
actually thats the same exact statement they made 2 weeks ago lol


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> why you gotta share the infos..?


Because I have mine already









Not really... they're supposed to have in the neighborhood of 1000 cards this time. They should at least be up for a few minutes this time.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

like we said there is only going to be one 80%+ card dude.. stop thinning the pool

14 guests..... I mean.. you gotta be careful with this info.
exactly theres 1000 cards all the people that don't need the high asic cards can find out on their own. don't ya think?


----------



## szeged

i think 1000 cards will probably not sell out within 20 minutes this time, as much as people want them i doubt enough people will shell out the money for them seeing as im guessing 90% or more of the people buying these will be air cooled gamers leaving their cards at stock and...why spend $900+ for this when you can buy a msi or asus gaming card that boosts just as high on air.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

e-peen

I thought we already discussed they don't have a legitimate reason and its a delusion
17 guests.. I mean.. comeon...


----------



## szeged

im saving my money up for a skylake setup with a few 6700ks in it, most of my gpu adventures end in disaster anyways except the 290x lightning, the only card ive frozen that didnt end in rage and flipped tables.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> e-peen
> 
> I thought we already discussed they don't have a legitimate reason and its a delusion
> 17 guests.. I mean.. comeon...


Good luck Amigo! I'm sure you'll snag one this time


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I have 0 faith. Have you even looked at evga forums? full of people who _need_ to SLI 80% asic card to put in their "dream system". Super proud of their AIO cooled CPUs


----------



## szeged

1000 cards in stock youre gonna have to lose internet access for over an hour to not get one


----------



## rt123

Also the Lightning is coming, if somebody has patience.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am sorry I can't believe they will have anywhere near enough stock of the 80s to satiate the delusional.

No samsung though.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Also the Lightning is coming, if somebody has patience.


i heard NDA lift at the end of august


----------



## rt123

I also heard something similar.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I am sorry I can't believe they will have anywhere near enough stock of the 80s to satiate the delusional.
> 
> *No samsung though.*


This irritates me everytime I read it.
Look at the 290XL people & stop listening to EVGA paid shills.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

We'll see...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Not for me......example:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ImERRRS


i get the same reading in the OSD but a DMM tells the truth.

now to find that PX overboost guide, may make using the classy tool redundant.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digital217*
> 
> Contact the EVGA Support, they'll send you one.
> Took 2 weeks for mine to arrive cause the cable came from the Netherlands but now I have one


You mean, they send you one for free? Lol. Stupid me, just bought the one off of their webpage. Oh well.


----------



## looniam

sorry for the blurriness - too much coffee.








OVERBOOST/KBOOST enabled and set 1.262/ 1.252 reading/ 1.270 DMM


anyone know how to increase the polling? seems to always default to 1000ms for me - this is a deal breaker to switch from AB.


----------



## petedread

Tried another classy tool (still same version) it works! Hows that voltage increase working out for you? Getting any extra overclock?


----------



## petedread

Buying lightning or classified or kingpin or even matrix, you got to get lucky with that silicon.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> sorry for the blurriness - too much coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OVERBOOST/KBOOST enabled and set 1.262/ 1.252 reading/ 1.270 DMM.


Overboost work....and voltage goes over 1,200V but if I launch bench, it's unstable and I have crash.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> Tried another classy tool (still same version) it works! Hows that voltage increase working out for you? Getting any extra overclock?


Link? Thanks


----------



## petedread

Page 1809, post by looniam near bottom of the page.


----------



## looniam

w/viewing 50 posts per page - *this* is page 363 . . .


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> sorry for the blurriness - too much coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OVERBOOST/KBOOST enabled and set 1.262/ 1.252 reading/ 1.270 DMM
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know how to increase the polling? seems to always default to 1000ms for me - this is a deal breaker to switch from AB.


You mean poll at less than 1 sec or at longer intervals?


----------



## looniam

*much less* - i have AB @ 100ms. a lot of stuff happens in less than a second . .


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> *much less* - i have AB @ 100ms. a lot of stuff happens in less than a second . .


ah - i haven't tried to lower it in PX (i think PX hates me... it's becoming mutual







)


----------



## looniam

i know the feeling.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> sorry for the blurriness - too much coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OVERBOOST/KBOOST enabled and set 1.262/ 1.252 reading/ 1.270 DMM
> 
> 
> anyone know how to increase the polling? seems to always default to 1000ms for me - this is a deal breaker to switch from AB.


Click on monitoring settings.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Click on monitoring settings.


i do and this is what i want


but this is what i get


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Hmmm.. your right. Let me check it out.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I am sorry I can't believe they will have anywhere near enough stock of the 80s to satiate the delusional.
> 
> No samsung though.


What are you saying, the 980 ti lightning wont have samsung, just wondering, I thought you were talking about kpe.

I actually really like hynix memory and the 780 ti classified was really nice when frozen with the hynix. Actually seemed a little less buggy when cold than the 780 ti kpe with samsung. But k-boost fixed any memory bugginess with 780 ti kpe.

If the lightning has hynix it will still be a really nice card, I wouldnt really consider it a strike against.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Press enter after you change to 100


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Press enter after you change to 100


thanks!


----------



## digital217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> EVGA support sent you a probe-it for free?
> 
> What did you say, I want one too!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> You mean, they send you one for free? Lol. Stupid me, just bought the one off of their webpage. Oh well.


There is no probe-it in the EVGA EU Shop, so i asked the support where to buy one. They told me that they can send me one and if I got a recent product registered in my EVGA Account (got a 980ti classified) they'll do it for free.

Great card and even better support - its my first EVGA card and probably not my last


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digital217*
> 
> There is no probe-it in the EVGA EU Shop, so i asked the support where to buy one. They told me that they can send me one and if I got a recent product registered in my EVGA Account (got a 980ti classified) they'll do it for free.
> 
> Great card and even better support - its my first EVGA card and probably not my last


Meh, it's not a huge deal, but I just got a 980Ti Classy as well. I ended up paying like 15 bucks with shipping or something like that. I should've just asked since they throw one in for free on some of their mobos. =/


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Not for me......example:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ImERRRS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> thanks!


I'm curious why you would want to poll at 100ms. I always find software readings very iffy, quicker you poll more things can go wrong.

DMM all the way man!

As for the person having issues with the classified tool, make sure you get the LEGIT 2.1.2.0 version from Vinces uncork guide, and run as admin.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I'm curious why you would want to poll at 100ms. I always find software readings very iffy, quicker you poll more things can go wrong.


100ms? I use default 1000ms








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> As for the person having issues with the classified tool, make sure you get the *LEGIT 2.1.2.0 version from Vinces uncork guide*, and run as admin.


Link? Tnx!
I used this but nothing:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> are you sure you have THIS one:
> 
> Classifiedv2.1.2.0.zip 852k .zip file
> 
> 
> and you're unchecking AUTO with moving the NVVDD slider, then hit APPLY?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> 100ms? I use default 1000ms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link? Tnx!
> I used this but nothing:


I advise reading this guide, even if you don't have a Kingpin edition.

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3820

Direct link to the tool: http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2514

I usually go about by unchecking auto, then hitting apply, then raise or lower voltage as necessary. I make sure KBoost is active before applying when I'm doing benches. If you don't plan on using KBoost then no need. Also disable voltage control on PX by following the instructions in the guide.

Side note:

Has anyone gotten a RB Pi to act as an EVBot? What about a UART cable? Was hoping microcenter will have one, but didn't have any luck. Might just order from Amazon or from Frys once I get the blocks in.

The USB UART sounds like so much fun, it's a dream to have this low level monitoring and control of a freakin' video card lol.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I advise reading this guide, even if you don't have a Kingpin edition.
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3820
> 
> Direct link to the tool: http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2514
> 
> I usually go about by unchecking auto, then hitting apply, then raise or lower voltage as necessary. I make sure KBoost is active before applying when I'm doing benches. If you don't plan on using KBoost then no need. Also disable voltage control on PX by following the instructions in the guide.


Thank you








I have gtx980 TI Classified.

Note for EVGA: release from day one an official tool for overvolting Classified cards!


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have gtx980 TI Classified.
> 
> Note for EVGA: release from day one an official tool for overvolting Classified cards!


980Ti classy should have overboost function with PrecisionX. So I guess it is released from day one? The classi volt tuner is more for the extreme guys.

Remember Nvidia greenlight wants to prevent AIB's from pushing a 970 or 980 GPU performance past top tier bins. And to prevent premature frying of the chips as well.


----------



## KickAssCop

Got my two classifieds running at 1506/8200. The Kraken mod allows for about 55 c load temperatures with near silent operation. I am wondering if I should mod my second classified with a Kraken as well. Just need to figure out space for second rad in my case.

Any ideas. Busy computer internals.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 980Ti classy should have overboost function with PrecisionX. So I guess it is released from day one? The classi volt tuner is more for the extreme guys.
> 
> Remember Nvidia greenlight wants to prevent AIB's from pushing a 970 or 980 GPU performance past top tier bins. And to prevent premature frying of the chips as well.


Overboost don't work for me, voltage goes over 1,2V but it's unstable and benchs crash with stable frequencies(at 1,2V) also.


----------



## Kimir

That's a normal behavior for maxwell GPU.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That's a normal behavior for maxwell GPU.


Normal behavior what?








References gtx970, gtx980 and gtx980TI have official overvolt's range and Ti Classified with superior power design are officially capped at 1.2V? It's normal?


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Normal behavior what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> References gtx970, gtx980 and gtx980TI have official overvolt's range and Ti Classified with superior power design are officially capped at 1.2V? It's normal?


If I use the Overboost-setting in Precision X, I can up the voltage more than 1.2V.
With Overvoltage-setting you only can add up to 50mV, but this works too (only the reading in OSD is wrong which doesn't show more than 1.212V).


----------



## Kimir

Normal behavior as in you won't gain any Mhz by adding voltage unless you drop the temperature significantly. That mean subzero.
That's also the whole reason the KPE is sold by ASIC.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Normal behavior what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> References gtx970, gtx980 and gtx980TI have official overvolt's range and Ti Classified with superior power design are officially capped at 1.2V? It's normal?


they're not caps, but the Maxwell GPU scales much better with temperature than it does with voltage. It's unlikely that having voltage over 1.2 V on air will help your clocks.


----------



## Jpmboy

There's probably good reason for folks to be confused about this. TitanX certainly does better at (modestly) higher voltages - up to 1.265V measured with a DMM, 1.274V indicated on air/water. Is there something a little different about the cut die in Ti's and KPs?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I'm curious why you would want to poll at 100ms. I always find software readings very iffy, quicker you poll more things can go wrong.


frametimes while gaming to check stuttering, i have the graph open in a second monitor w/igpu.

ie when i had 780ti classy TW3 had a lot of stutter i didn't see until some scenes were it was apparent to my eyes (they're 52 y/o!). i knew immediately the "kepler fix" driver was a fix within seconds of game play.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> frametimes while gaming to check stuttering, i have the graph open in a second monitor w/igpu.
> 
> ie when i had 780ti classy TW3 had a lot of stutter i didn't see until some scenes were it was apparent to my eyes (they're 52 y/o!). i knew immediately the "kepler fix" driver was a fix within seconds of game play.


funny thing is, I always set core clock to 1700.. gotta hit the return key to set it. I actually thought there was something more to taking PX to a polling rate below 1sec than "hit the return key".









anyway - you will probably find that high frequency polling will degrade performance to some extent.


----------



## looniam

i thought increasing the rate would put more load on the cpu - w/i7 3770k @ 4.5 methinks i can afford that gaming.

but i am now wondering about turning off the OSD benching. there are a few entries on some leader boards i am sssssoooooooo close.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i thought increasing the rate would put more load on the cpu - w/i7 3770k @ 4.5 methinks i can afford that gaming.
> 
> but i am now wondering about turning off the OSD benching. there are a few entries on some leader boards i am sssssoooooooo close.


erm - .. _never_ have OSD on while benching.


----------



## steponz

Did some initial tests with GPU on Cold....CPU on water... Massive GPU Score.... Almost ready for my 5.9 CPU.

Will be WR for sure....

2125/2100 with heater off, heater on should help quite a bit. I like to test everything, so I test with it off first.

USB-Uart is great for telling if mount is good between LN2 Pot and GPU Die.

Stay tuned for more..


----------



## Jpmboy

Nice! It's pretty obvious the cards really respond to cryogenic temps... would have been curious to know what that sample could do on air/water.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Did some initial tests with GPU on Cold....CPU on water... Massive GPU Score.... Almost ready for my 5.9 CPU.
> Will be WR for sure....
> 2125/2100 with heater off, heater on should help quite a bit. I like to test everything, so I test with it off first.
> USB-Uart is great for telling if mount is good between LN2 Pot and GPU Die.
> Stay tuned for more..


What's the purpose of the headers (above the screw hole that is above the last DP connector) at the very top left of the card. Is that interfacing for something?


----------



## Kimir

That's for the Uart he mentioned.








See the thread on KPC forum for details.


----------



## steponz

That is correct.. you see the text screen with the temps.. that's how I am getting that info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That's for the Uart he mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the thread on KPC forum for details.


----------



## steponz

This card did 1550/2253 on Normal bios on air. Was able to score pretty decent with normal bios in fse.

Om air XOC bios was a bit tougher. 1530 was hard to pass. It's much more efficient and 1530 on XOC bios will score much higher at same clocks then the other bios's.

On water I was able to do 1571/2253
Which was 11k plus on gpu score.. so that is definitely the best bios for benching. I'll post up some screen shots in the next couple of hours.

Have to work a bit









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice! It's pretty obvious the cards really respond to cryogenic temps... would have been curious to know what that sample could do on air/water.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

@steponz, what will your 5960X do cold?


----------



## steponz

Check out some of my older results on the bot with titan x and 980. I can run 5.9.. very close if not 6ghz physics
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> @steponz, what will your 5960X do cold?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Looks like 5.815GHz with Titan and 980... very impressive!


----------



## steponz

It can go higher.. I just don't push it too hard right now.. keeping it for 3d.. no reason to waste it on 2d.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Looks like 5.815GHz with Titan and 980... very impressive!


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey Guys - does sanyone know the best way to clean the registry of EVGA PrecisionX settings? Especially the voltage tuner keys? (anything better than just deleting the entire reg pack)?

Also - it seems that W10 and the NV drivers will, after behaving normally at install, become locked in P0 and will not idle correctly (at 120Hz refresh). Any ideas?


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey Guys
> Also - it seems that W10 and the NV drivers will, after behaving normally at install, become locked in P0 and will not idle correctly (at 120Hz refresh). Any ideas?


I've tried a lot of things to fix the idle bug but nothing so far, just waiting for new driver. Same at 60Hz.


----------



## looniam

had to use nvidia inspector's multi display power saver to get 353.62 to idle clocks. since then rolled back to 353.30 and used MS's show/hide driver troubleshooter.

however, the driver will come back from time to time since the troubleshooter is "temporary".


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> had to use nvidia inspector's multi display power saver to get 353.62 to idle clocks. since then rolled back to 353.30 and used MS's show/hide driver troubleshooter.
> 
> however, the driver will come back from time to time since the troubleshooter is "temporary".


I tried that driver as well, same thing after a shutdown. fwiw get windows 10 pro so you can use group policy, even then don't click 'check for updates' or it will still auto download and install updates even when set to notify both in gpedit.


----------



## Djinn206

My desktop is set to 120 Hz too (Win10 Pro x64). I've never had the slightliest issue with the card not downclocking in idle.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> This card did 1550/2253 on Normal bios on air. Was able to score pretty decent with normal bios in fse.
> 
> Om air XOC bios was a bit tougher. 1530 was hard to pass. It's much more efficient and 1530 on XOC bios will score much higher at same clocks then the other bios's.
> 
> On water I was able to do 1571/2253
> Which was 11k plus on gpu score.. so that is definitely the best bios for benching. I'll post up some screen shots in the next couple of hours.
> 
> Have to work a bit


Was your water result on XoC bios or regular? I'll be pretty dang happy with 1571 on water.


----------



## steponz

XOC bios 1571/2253 on water.
You could likely use the others and clock higher, but like I said even if your clocking at 1600/2253.. the score would be lower since the XOC bios is much more efficienct.

Never worry about clocks.. check scores and frames....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Was your water result on XoC bios or regular? I'll be pretty dang happy with 1571 on water.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> I've tried a lot of things to fix the idle bug but nothing so far, just waiting for new driver. Same at 60Hz.


yeah - same here. even changed monitors. haven't found a "durable" fix yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> had to use nvidia inspector's multi display power saver to get 353.62 to idle clocks. since then rolled back to 353.30 and used MS's show/hide driver troubleshooter.
> 
> however, the driver will come back from time to time since the troubleshooter is "temporary".


thanks - I tried that (and the one I had during the TP) - a single driver crash brings it back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> I tried that driver as well, same thing after a shutdown. fwiw get windows 10 pro so you can use group policy, even then don't click 'check for updates' or it will still auto download and install updates even when set to notify both in gpedit.


updates do not install automatically on this (or any of my rigs), And for those who have w10HP64, run DDU 15.4 to switch off auto updates.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> My desktop is set to 120 Hz too (Win10 Pro x64). I've never had the slightliest issue with the card not downclocking in idle.


please share your settings and what ever you think is responsible.
post a snip of NVI
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> XOC bios 1571/2253 on water.
> You could likely use the others and clock higher, but like I said even if your clocking at 1600/2253.. the score would be lower since the XOC bios is much more efficienct.
> 
> *Never worry about clocks.. check scores and frames*....


still donl't understand why folks focus on "clocks". it's like comparing RPM without knowing what gear the car is in.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

My card hits 1550 stable, but the benchies look like 1400Mhz...

Sarcasm face on


----------



## Jpmboy

GUys - try cycling the 'Enable Gsynch" setting in NVCP then disable and reenable SLI multicard rigs. may have the fix? (this was with 120Hz - 144Hz will hold the cards above P8 state)


edit = NVM, lasted about 30 min.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> My card hits 1550 stable, but the benchies look like 1400Mhz...
> 
> Sarcasm face on


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i heard NDA lift at the end of august


Where did you hear that?


----------



## Agenesis

I think the power state idle issue varies depending on monitors. Using higher timings and a higher pixel clock my card idles fine at 135mhz on 120hz. But if I do the opposite with tighter timings/lower pixel clock it gets stuck at p0.

Lowering it to 110hz works, but it's a weird refresh rate.


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> please share your settings and what ever you think is responsible.
> post a snip of NVI


My settings are mostly default in NVCP, I just changed Multi-Display-Performance-mode to Single-Display as always. I have the ASUS ROG Swift monitor, maybe it really is monitor-dependent.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> My settings are mostly default in NVCP, I just changed Multi-Display-Performance-mode to Single-Display as always. I have the ASUS ROG Swift monitor, maybe it really is monitor-dependent.


THanks
same monitor here - I think the main issue is setting adaptive power in NVCP vs Max Performance. So far, that seems to be working. (this was not a problem with w8.1 and 4+ driver versions on several cards). Win10 + new drivers are providing all sorts of surprises.


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> THanks
> same monitor here - I think the main issue is setting adaptive power in NVCP vs Max Performance. So far, that seems to be working. (this was not a problem with w8.1 and 4+ driver versions on several cards). Win10 + new drivers are providing all sorts of surprises.


That's no surprise then. Adaptive is for lower clocks when there's no load on the GPU. Maximum performance forces the GPU to always run at max. clocks, which was the same since Win7.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> That's no surprise then. Adaptive is for lower clocks when there's no load on the GPU. Maximum performance forces the GPU to always run at max. clocks, which was the same since Win7.


Adaptive and max doesn't work exactly like that, it forces it to run at max clock when there is 3d load only, but I could use max on windows 7 and still idle, I've tried both on multiple drivers neither setting allows idle state correctly.

Whatevs sorry for going off topic in the classy thread. Awesome setup steponz







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Adaptive and max doesn't work exactly like that, it forces it to run at max clock when there is 3d load only, *but I could use max on windows 7 and still idle*, I've tried both on multiple drivers neither setting allows idle state correctly.
> 
> Whatevs sorry for going off topic in the classy thread. Awesome setup steponz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


also w8.1 allowed for downclocking at the desktop (at 120Hz or lower). OT? Eh, I'm talking about my 980TiKP







(well okay, and a pair of TXs)

seems to be downclocking correctly now with "adaptive".


----------



## Djinn206

I now found my 24/7 sweetspot for my Classy on air (for gaming).

1450 MHz on the Core.
3850 MHz on the Memory.

1.14375V set with the Classified Controller Tool.

I tested Witcher 3, Metro 2033, Lords Of The Fallen, Project CARS and Tomb Raider.

All games were run in 1440p with max. settings. Highest power usage seen was slightly above 90% in Witcher 3. Everything else was around the 80% mark. Temps with a very moderate custom fan curve between 68 and 72C. Quite happy now.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> I now found my 24/7 sweetspot for my Classy on air (for gaming).
> 
> 1450 MHz on the Core.
> 3850 MHz on the Memory.
> 
> 1.14375V set with the Classified Controller Tool.
> 
> I tested Witcher 3, Metro 2033, Lords Of The Fallen, Project CARS and Tomb Raider.
> 
> All games were run in 1440p with max. settings. Highest power usage seen was slightly above 90% in Witcher 3. Everything else was around the 80% mark. Temps with a very moderate custom fan curve between 68 and 72C. Quite happy now.


Have you tested bf4? Thats the one thats seems to not like overclocks the most. Most games i can run 1600mhz at 1.38v but keep it at 1550mhz about 1.35v cause i get dx errors randomly in bf4.


----------



## looniam

crysis 3 ate my overclock!

true story.


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Have you tested bf4? Thats the one thats seems to not like overclocks the most. Most games i can run 1600mhz at 1.38v but keep it at 1550mhz about 1.35v cause i get dx errors randomly in bf4.


I don't have BF4.









For me the best game for OC testing is Witcher 3. If clocked too high I get red circled artifacts.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> My card hits 1550 stable, but the benchies look like 1400Mhz...
> 
> Sarcasm face on


I blame that Edmonton air. Yup, that's totally the ticket.


----------



## Kimir

Took a break from stability testing and did some bench with the KPE, it was flickering bad at 1576Mhz on air, now 1601Mhz is good at 1.19v...
I've got to beat my FSX and FSU now (FS is already beaten, but I can do much better in graphic score!)

yup 5am, I'm gonna be fresh at 8am for work! rofl me


----------



## sdmf74

Where can I find a high quality displayport mini to displayport for new kingpin???


----------



## szeged

use a regular displayport cable and use the included adapater, thats what i do for my 4k monitor.


----------



## sdmf74

ahhhh it comes with an adapter


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Took a break from stability testing and did some bench with the KPE, it was flickering bad at 1576Mhz on air, now 1601Mhz is good at 1.19v...
> I've got to beat my FSX and FSU now (FS is already beaten, but I can do much better in graphic score!)
> 
> yup 5am, I'm gonna be fresh at 8am for work! rofl me


I used to like you ................ now I'm jealous.









SS


----------



## tatmMRKIV

that cpu is ridiculous

Looks like next batch of 980Ti KPE is gonna sell out fast as well.


----------



## strong island 1

just got a notification all 4 in stock. Finally grabbed one. Man I'm so excited.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> just got a notification all 4 in stock. Finally grabbed one. Man I'm so excited.


which one did you get?

i grabbed an 80+ one


----------



## weinstein888

I need to freaking know if there's gonna be a compatible waterblock.....about to pull the trigger on two.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> I need to freaking know if there's gonna be a compatible waterblock.....about to pull the trigger on two.


yes, confirmed by EKWB rep on these forums today


----------



## sdmf74

GO GET EM!!! man those 80% went fast!

That stupid error got me, I tried doing 2-day so I could get it by saturday and my first option went through for 3 day select








Anyone alse have this problem for the first like 5 minutes? Oh well at least I got one hope its a beast. good luck!


----------



## szeged

i called evga to verify the order, they will be shipping them out tomorrow is what the guy on the phone said.

and yeah, had that problem for a good 10 minutes or so lol.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> which one did you get?
> 
> i grabbed an 80+ one


How'd yer others do?

SS


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> GO GET EM!!! man those 80% went fast!
> 
> That stupid error got me, I tried doing 2-day so I could get it by saturday and my first option went through for 3 day select
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone alse have this problem for the first like 5 minutes? Oh well at least I got one hope its a beast. good luck!


ya I had same error, I can't believe I actually grabbed an 80+. It felt a little weird, hopefully it's worth it. I usually buy a few and lose money after selling each one so hopefully I get a good first one.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> I need to freaking know if there's gonna be a compatible waterblock.....about to pull the trigger on two.


Dude you better hurry or you might miss out. EK has rebranded the EK-FC780 GTX CLASSY as a 780ti & 980ti kingpin block. PPC's and EK both are selling them.

@ Strongisland Hope you get a good one too, cant wait to see your bench's. Now its time to say goodbye to the old kingpin.

EVGA just called and apparently it went through for 2 day even though my reciept says 3 day thats odd. I dont know what I was thinkin gettin it saturday that aint gonna happen but early next week is good enough.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> How'd yer others do?
> 
> SS


1550/2200 on air stock volts on the last one.


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Dude you better hurry or you might miss out. EK has rebranded the EK-FC780 GTX CLASSY as a 780 & 980 kingpin block. PPC's and EK both are selling them.


What do you mean? The 780 block is what they're going to use for 980ti kpe?


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yes, confirmed by EKWB rep on these forums today


On twitter they said no go on a 980 ti classy block... is the 980 ti KP block going to be all new and full cover?


----------



## weinstein888

Well, regardless of my still being incredibly confused about what's getting a block and what isn't, it look like my bank's decided to block the $1700 purchase and they're closed so I can't call them to tell them it's me and not identity theft









RIP the dream.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> What do you mean? The 780 block is what they're going to use for 980ti kpe?


Check it out dude EK-FC980Ti Classy/K!NGP!N/FC780 GTX Classy - Nickel Its the same block I have on my
780ti kingpin. I havent heard anything about a full cover block unfortunately and I seriously doubt there will be one.
Bummer ws888 I feel for ya, with any luck retailers will have em soon.


----------



## weinstein888

Yeah I know the 780 classy block is compatible with the 980ti classy, but it isn't compatible with the KPE, right? That was the impression I was under.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Dude you better hurry or you might miss out. EK has rebranded the EK-FC780 GTX CLASSY as a 780ti & 980ti kingpin block. PPC's and EK both are selling them.
> 
> @ Strongisland Hope you get a good one too, cant wait to see your bench's. Now its time to say goodbye to the old kingpin.
> 
> EVGA just called and apparently it went through for 2 day even though my reciept says 3 day thats odd. I dont know what I was thinkin gettin it saturday that aint gonna happen but early next week is good enough.


Ya after spending that much money I had to cut some corners some where and got 5 day ground. I usually spend a ton on shipping and we got to save tax so I feel a little better.

I hope you get a great one also.


----------



## sdmf74

Scroll down it says:
"EK-FC780 GTX Classy is a high performance *full-cover water block* engineered specifically for EVGA design GTX 780 (Ti) and GTX 980 Ti Classified *(also K|ngp|n Edition)* series graphics cards. Please check our Cooling Configuratoronline compatibility system for detailed compatibility list!"

Thanks SI1, I cant wait to break her in. Only 74% but you never know

edit. more from their description.....
*"This water block directly cools the GPU, RAM as well as VRM (voltage regulation module)* as water flows directly over these critical areas thus allowing the
graphics card and it's VRM to remain stable under high overclocks"


----------



## looniam

i will you guys all the best because (no offense) you're certainly paying for it.

really - good on you.


----------



## sdmf74

I hear ya, $150 more for 6 asic% is ridiculous to me

72% ones just bit the dust


----------



## BigFume

Has any Canadian bought 980 Ti KingPin or any GPU directly from evga.com? I want to know if duty had to be paid. If you can specify how much the card was and the duty, I can get a rough idea how much duty charges.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Awesome... my pc was apart...

Anyone willing to buy a 78% off me for 1000$ I quit.

1000% serious. PM me
5960x good for 5.6ghz for sale as well


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I hear ya, $150 more for 6 asic% is ridiculous to me
> 
> 72% ones just bit the dust


I couldn't see purchasing anything, but the 72 or 80. The middle 2 SKUs how can there really be a difference beyond luck between 2% ASIC.


----------



## Menthol

Wasn't expecting this today so I missed out on the 80%, did get a 76%, little bummed, was hoping for a matched set


----------



## FlankerWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> On twitter they said no go on a 980 ti classy block... is the 980 ti KP block going to be all new and full cover?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Yeah I know the 780 classy block is compatible with the 980ti classy, but it isn't compatible with the KPE, right? That was the impression I was under.


for now, you can buy EK-FC780 GTX Classy, which fits 980ti classy & kpe well. Bitspower's 980kpe block can fit 980ti kpe, too.

if you have more patience, a new block for 980ti kpe is coming
http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2378717
Quote:


> The EK 780 Classy that fits on the 980 Ti Classy, covers everything except the memory vrm at the end of the card but those one don't get that hot.
> 
> The block for the 980 Ti KPE is currently being designed so no ETA for now


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I couldn't see purchasing anything, but the 72 or 80. The middle 2 SKUs how can there really be a difference beyond luck between 2% ASIC.


Very good point, I got the 74% cause it was only $50 more, no way I could justify $150 more.

Watch in a week or so people are gonna be braggin about getting 78/80%+ asics for $849 from newegg and amazon


----------



## tatmMRKIV

price drop 950.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 1550/2200 on air stock volts on the last one.


What would a Titan X have to run at to match those speeds?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFume*
> 
> Has any Canadian bought 980 Ti KingPin or any GPU directly from evga.com? I want to know if duty had to be paid. If you can specify how much the card was and the duty, I can get a rough idea how much duty charges.


Mine cost $1,460 CAD to my door in Kingston, Ontario for the 74%+ ASIC version ($968 USD for card shipping + signature) x 1.34% USD to CAD conversion from my RBC mastercard (actual 1.30 but 4% more for RBC conversion fee) and $162 CAD brokerage/import fees from UPS.

It's a bit crazy that the best I could get when selling a used Titan X SC model was $1,050 CAD.....

The only bench I was able to beat my TX was in unigine valley but the TX is way ahead in all other benches on water/air for me.


----------



## Menthol

damn marco, I was working in Canada in 2005 and it was almost 1 to 1 at that time


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> damn marco, I was working in Canada in 2005 and it was almost 1 to 1 at that time


I know it's crazy...the CAD dollar was actually stronger than the USD for a short while last year
http://fxtop.com/en/historical-exchange-rates.php?YA=1&C1=USD&C2=CAD&A=1&YYYY1=2010&MM1=08&DD1=14&YYYY2=2015&MM2=08&DD2=14&LANG=en

I was tempted to go for the 80% ASIC model but that would have been $1,700 CAD....
You could probably get 2x used T-X here in Canada for around 2K


----------



## sdmf74

So is it safe to assume the 980ti kingpins backplate is gonna work with the EK-FC780/980Ti CLASSY waterblock? Do we need special length screws etc.?


----------



## Menthol

Ya I have to say the price for these cards has been a hard pill to swallow


----------



## Kimir

Screw you and your Ti, no stock, no block yet, can't afford it this time, at least my non Ti is pleased to be watercooled now.













Worked harder on the Extreme one, for giggle.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> So is it safe to assume the 980ti kingpins backplate is gonna work with the EK-FC780/980Ti CLASSY waterblock? Do we need special length screws etc.?


You will definitely need different screws as the EK blocks use a different screw size than what Nvidia uses, a quick trip to the hardware store will fix you up


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I know it's crazy...the CAD dollar was actually stronger than the USD for a short while last year
> http://fxtop.com/en/historical-exchange-rates.php?YA=1&C1=USD&C2=CAD&A=1&YYYY1=2010&MM1=08&DD1=14&YYYY2=2015&MM2=08&DD2=14&LANG=en
> 
> I was tempted to go for the 80% ASIC model but that would have been $1,700 CAD....
> You could probably get 2x used T-X here in Canada for around 2K


I bet winter can't come soon enough for ya.


----------



## koc6

Hi guys, I just got an email from EVGA, the GTX 980 Ti KINGPIN in stock.
Just thought to share


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> You will definitely need different screws as the EK blocks use a different screw size than what Nvidia uses, a quick trip to the hardware store will fix you up


Same screws im using on my 780ti kingpin with backplate perhaps?


----------



## Menthol

Kimr, despite a lot of complaints about the 980 Classifieds and KPE's I enjoyed benching the ones I had, I just benched them and sold them but as a daily card the 980's run way cooler and much less expensive to play with multiple cards


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Same screws im using on my 780ti kingpin with backplate perhaps?


It's been awhile, I think I used some plastic washers between the backplate and the screws, I still have my 780ti KPE's and water blocks, I just haven't had the time to try mounting the blocks


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> It's been awhile, I think I used some plastic washers between the backplate and the screws, I still have my 780ti KPE's and water blocks, I just haven't had the time to try mounting the blocks


Yeah if I remember correctly there were some clear washers involved. When you get around to puttin em on please let us know how it turns out and if you needed anything extra.


----------



## BigFume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Mine cost $1,460 CAD to my door in Kingston, Ontario for the 74%+ ASIC version ($968 USD for card shipping + signature) x 1.34% USD to CAD conversion from my RBC mastercard (actual 1.30 but 4% more for RBC conversion fee) and $162 CAD brokerage/import fees from UPS.
> 
> It's a bit crazy that the best I could get when selling a used Titan X SC model was $1,050 CAD.....
> 
> The only bench I was able to beat my TX was in unigine valley but the TX is way ahead in all other benches on water/air for me.


Thanks man.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> I bet winter can't come soon enough for ya.


It's going to be interesting this winter as my x99 setup would actually hardlock at -29C exterior ambient temps. It will be the first time I aim for -25C mornings and not colder...lol
I'm getting a cascade soon so hopefully I can have promising results in the summer as well from now on.
Cheers,
Marc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFume*
> 
> Thanks man.


It's pricey but a real fun card to play with!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Mine cost $1,460 CAD to my door in Kingston, Ontario for the 74%+ ASIC version ($968 USD for card shipping + signature) x 1.34% USD to CAD conversion from my RBC mastercard (actual 1.30 but 4% more for RBC conversion fee) and $162 CAD brokerage/import fees from UPS.
> 
> It's a bit crazy that the best I could get when selling a used Titan X SC model was $1,050 CAD.....
> 
> *The only bench I was able to beat my TX was in unigine valley but the TX is way ahead in all other benches on water/air for me*.


basically the same experience for me with my lowly 72% card.








the TX(es) are definitely keepers.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> What would a Titan X have to run at to match those speeds?


yeah.









SS


----------



## szeged

on air and water the TX wins almost 99% of the time in everything ive seen.

gotta get temps colder to make a difference.


----------



## Nunzi

Originally Posted by DADDYDC650 View Post

What would a Titan X have to run at to match those speeds? 1550/2200
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


THIS^^^^


----------



## Kimir

Hey, if one of you who grabbed a KPE isn't gonna use the Metal Gear Solid Promo code, I'd take it.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

NoOoOoOoOo







... ... Missed the latest batch by a few hours









Stupid paypal taking so long to transfer funds

Anyone have an idea when the next batch will released ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> on air and water the TX wins almost 99% of the time in everything ive seen.
> 
> gotta get temps colder to make a difference.


yup - anything down to 10C is only giving a marginal improvement. But it is still a very powerful gaming card when only water cooled.








I'll probably put this card in an upcoming skylake bench build
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Hey, if one of you who grabbed a KPE isn't gonna use the Metal Gear Solid Promo code, I'd take it.


what promo code? did this come with the first batch too?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what promo code? did this come with the first batch too?


If you bought the card after the 23rd of July, register it to your evga account to retrieve the code, yeah.








http://eu.evga.com/articles/00946/Metal-Gear-Solid-V/


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> NoOoOoOoOo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... ... Missed the latest batch by a few hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid paypal taking so long to transfer funds
> 
> Anyone have an idea when the next batch will released ?


there's everything but the 80 going up today according to evga Jacob

OFCOURSE I was restructuring my loop so I could take off my gpus so I could test this 78% card... when they did...

I am beyond pissed

especially since SlinkyPC and their pack of glowing r-tards have 2 80%s from that release alone...

the same guy who did this



and sells thids disgusting excuse for a computer


----------



## Kimir

^I completely understand you there.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> If you bought the card after the 23rd of July, register it to your evga account to retrieve the code, yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://eu.evga.com/articles/00946/Metal-Gear-Solid-V/


This is insulting. They made this available to everyone who buys the KPE except the first adopters who camped out went as quick as possible to get it.


----------



## Kimir

Oh snap, indeed that's a bummer!


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Hey, if one of you who grabbed a KPE isn't gonna use the Metal Gear Solid Promo code, I'd take it.


+1









SS


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> This is insulting. They made this available to everyone who buys the KPE except the first adopters who camped out went as quick as possible to get it.


I would at least call EVGA and piss and moan and hopefully they'll give you a code.


----------



## steponz

Here's the screenshot of my Kingpin 980ti on water with XOC bios. Bios is very efficient.
Very happy with this result.


----------



## steponz

Did a quick LN2 session with 30 liters. Goal of the session was to figure out good stable CPU settings.

Not bad for Firestrike Physics WR. 5.94 ghz with 1550 CL11 GSKILL Mem.

Did a quick run at 2000/2100 on GPU for this.

Next run I bumped it up to 2100/2100, passed GT1 and GT2... CPU mount went during physics test... and failed.. no more LN2.. would have been easy WR...

If your looking for all out power... there is only 1 card to get.. plain and simple..

Enjoy...



Next session, full out CPU and GPU... Fully dialed in.....


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Not quite as good as your frozen scores though


----------



## Kimir

dat CPU


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> dat CPU


CPU is killer, a bit of a pain to clock though.

Needs specific temps and voltages in certain sequences to be able to run.

If ya do anything out of sequence, instant lockup and ya have to torch it to get back up and running...

Also.. lets just say there's more in it


----------



## tatmMRKIV

wow thats terrifying.


----------



## szeged

killer cpu man, oh...and killer gpu


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Here's the screenshot of my Kingpin 980ti on water with XOC bios. Bios is very efficient.
> Very happy with this result.


nice. win 8, 8.1 or 10?


----------



## Kimir

The whole setup is killer lol, even the ram at 3100c11


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Did a quick LN2 session with 30 liters. Goal of the session was to figure out good stable CPU settings.
> 
> Not bad for Firestrike Physics WR. 5.94 ghz with 1550 CL11 GSKILL Mem.
> 
> Did a quick run at 2000/2100 on GPU for this.
> 
> Next run I bumped it up to 2100/2100, passed GT1 and GT2... CPU mount went during physics test... and failed.. no more LN2.. would have been easy WR...
> 
> If your looking for all out power... there is only 1 card to get.. plain and simple..
> 
> Enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> Next session, full out CPU and GPU... Fully dialed in.....


Pardon me as I wipe... damn.


----------



## ssiperko

Thars more in stock now.

SS


----------



## szeged

get em fast, i bet there wont be much stock for another week or so after this big batch sells out.


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice. win 8, 8.1 or 10?


Win 8, You can tell by looking at GPUZ where it shows the driver.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The whole setup is killer lol, even the ram at 3100c11


Lots of work to fine tune this system all the way... hours and hours and hours...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Pardon me as I wipe... damn.


lol... too funny... lol


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Hey, if one of you who grabbed a KPE isn't gonna use the Metal Gear Solid Promo code, I'd take it.


I havent really been gaming, I could probably send you my code. Card will be here next week. Very excited.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Did a quick LN2 session with 30 liters. Goal of the session was to figure out good stable CPU settings.
> 
> Not bad for Firestrike Physics WR. 5.94 ghz with 1550 CL11 GSKILL Mem.
> 
> Did a quick run at 2000/2100 on GPU for this.
> 
> Next run I bumped it up to 2100/2100, passed GT1 and GT2... CPU mount went during physics test... and failed.. no more LN2.. would have been easy WR...
> 
> If your looking for all out power... there is only 1 card to get.. plain and simple..
> 
> Enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> Next session, full out CPU and GPU... Fully dialed in.....


wow that's really incredible. Joining the 13000 club after opening the doors to the 12000 club, your on a roll with evga.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

If I send someone my LN2 fill receipts, can they make a descent piece of hardware available to me? xD

On a serious note anyone try to get AB extreme lately? is it still ridiculously difficult to get ahold of?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> If I send someone my LN2 fill receipts, can they make a descent piece of hardware available to me? xD
> 
> On a serious note anyone try to get AB extreme lately? is it still ridiculously difficult to get ahold of?


very easy now as long as you have some vga ln2 subs at the bot. I got my first copy a couple weeks ago and it only took about 2 weeks after I sent back the nda. They made it much easier.


----------



## KickAssCop

Next up, steponz super classified edition cards for 1500 a pop.








Did EVGA already reach out to you?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Here's the screenshot of my Kingpin 980ti on water with XOC bios. Bios is very efficient.
> Very happy with this result.


This is crazy. Beats my SLI 980 KPE's although I do have a lowly 4790k.









SS


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice. win 8, 8.1 or 10?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The whole setup is killer lol, even the ram at 3100c11


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Pardon me as I wipe... damn.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> If I send someone my LN2 fill receipts, can they make a descent piece of hardware available to me? xD
> 
> On a serious note anyone try to get AB extreme lately? is it still ridiculously difficult to get ahold of?


What happened with your card? I thought you got a 80s asic.. haven't seen any subs...

any of the 80's asics should hit 2k fse..


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Just received my KPE order confirmation !!! ... So so excited ...

A member here on OCN that asked to remain anonymous helped me place the order in the US and will be couriering the card to me once it arrives at his place. He has really been an incredible help and I thank him more than he could realize.

Once I get the card, I will post some pics







... (knowing my country, could take 2 weeks or so but I am in)


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> wow that's really incredible. Joining the 13000 club after opening the doors to the 12000 club, your on a roll with evga.


Working my way to 14k







Want to beat Vince to it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Next up, steponz super classified edition cards for 1500 a pop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did EVGA already reach out to you?


LOL One day







They would have to be cheaper... if it has my name on it ... lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> This is crazy. Beats my SLI 980 KPE's although I do have a lowly 4790k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


All that matters is GPU score really... physics does help alot.. but I really don't look at that.. to really compare.. always use GPU score..


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I got a 78.6%, I think I am gonna start right now. Gotta install all the crap on my fresh windows 7. Just got here yesterday and I went to sleep right after FSE got downloaded. so now to do the bios.

I would be in a much better mood if I got an 80, I am gonna quit whining for 10mintues and see how this card performs before I continue though I figure...


----------



## KickAssCop

I would like to get in touch with that member since I need to order 2.







.
I only need shipment to my forwarding address in NY. Called EVGA and they weren't any help since they do not accept my address in NY and also my credit card.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Did a quick LN2 session with 30 liters. Goal of the session was to figure out good stable CPU settings.
> 
> Not bad for Firestrike Physics WR. 5.94 ghz with 1550 CL11 GSKILL Mem.
> 
> Did a quick run at 2000/2100 on GPU for this.
> 
> Next run I bumped it up to 2100/2100, passed GT1 and GT2... CPU mount went during physics test... and failed.. no more LN2.. would have been easy WR...
> 
> If your looking for all out power... there is only 1 card to get.. plain and simple..
> 
> Enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> Next session, full out CPU and GPU... Fully dialed in....
> 
> 
> .


That is one incredible system ... damn ... nicely done


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I got a 78.6%, I think I am gonna start right now. Gotta install all the crap on my fresh windows 7. Just got here yesterday and I went to sleep right after FSE got downloaded. so now to do the bios.
> 
> I would be in a much better mood if I got an 80, I am gonna quit *****ing for 10mintues and see how this card performs before I continue though I figure...


78s are good for LN2 man.. mine is around 77... Don't sweat Asic all the time.. its just an indicator... that 78 could possibly beat the 80s...

Just bench it already will ya.. ya have everything ya need from uncork thread.. just take your time...


----------



## szeged

setting up a dimastech easy v3 today before i bench again, im tired of my stuff being spread over 2 tables because im terrible at organization lol.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

just so sick of these marketing games, first intel, then evga, I am stressed..
NDA is up aug 5th and they are selling crappy mobos, just now the 6600k cpu...

plus I am also waiting on g.skill trident launch and their $$$$ 8gb sets

I been refreshing evga since the 22nd and I go to take apart my loop. So I can get my watercooled placeholder gpus out and have my cpu ready for the kingpin thats showing up with ups.... batch is dropped.. ? ... 80 sell out... I check phone and what do you know people are saying they dropped an hour ago..... haha jokes on me

I have never been so unenthused to get any piece of hardware.... I was more excited about some bulk scrap celeron d 352 chips I got off ebay for next to nothing than this..


----------



## szeged

same thing happened to me with the 980 classified like 5 times in a row lol,

f5 all day at work, stop f5ing for 2 minutes to weld a pipe together so the rest of the crew can make up for my slacking off...miss the cards.

that happened about 4-5 times lol.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Why can't there be enough?


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> 
> Why can't there be enough?


Why wouldn't ya spend the time benching the one ya have?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

im gonna.... but id rather pick from 2 80+ or try and get a 77 or 74 instead

waiting for LET to dry on my probe it cable so i can tell +/- apart easier

plus its not gonna sell anytime soon. ill have it frozen by then and if i like it ill keep it n short the mem heater on


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Why wouldn't ya spend the time benching the one ya have?


^^ same Q to szeged.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ same Q to szeged.


+1


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> im gonna.... but id rather pick from 2 80+ or try and get a 77 or 74 instead
> 
> waiting for LET to dry on my probe it cable so i can tell +/- apart easier
> 
> plus its not gonna sell anytime soon. ill have it frozen by then and if i like it ill keep it n short the mem heater on


I have to admit that does seem crazy that your banging your head on the table about not enough cards while your holding a card.


----------



## SDhydro

Some people spend more time whining than benching lol and than wonder why cant get any good results


----------



## tatmMRKIV

well I am starting on it now.


----------



## looniam

pics or its not gonna happen.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

well because of that, there won't be any pics.


----------



## Kimir

Haven't seen the first batch here in Europe.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> I have to admit that does seem crazy that your banging your head on the table about not enough cards while your holding a card.


Shows you how good marketing works. So upset about not getting a 80+, doesn't bother benching what could be an even better 78!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> well because of that, there won't be any pics.


if you have win10 and a cam on your PC, there will be pics . . .


Spoiler: snicker


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> well because of that, there won't be any pics.


Dont be upset, I was just really fooling around with you. Just be happy you have the best 980 ti out right now and enjoy it. Don't even think about the asic. They are all above 72% anyway so anyone of them no matter the asic has a chance to be great and are only separated by a small %


----------



## tatmMRKIV

doesn't matter I am not posting pics in here


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



and I am trying to bench it I ran into some issues after haphazardly throwing 1.29v at it.
reflashed the stock bios... are these really that restricted on air? I am not getting far after that one glorious run that got interrupted by "would you like *windows 7* to turn on basic settings for you"
hit 77C on I had hwinfo on.... crashed alot afterwards.... reloaded stock bios, switched to hard bios and now I am walking it up.

pretty sure I killed it though

on that win 10 and 8 and all are still banned on hwbot afaik, and camera who has a webcamera... anyways I am working on it but after reading I dont know how much more room I have


----------



## looniam

i am under the impression that disabling aero in W7 results in better scores.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

it decided to pop up in the middle of FSE thus crashing fse
that or temps. either way I should probably just leave it alone.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> very easy now as long as you have some vga ln2 subs at the bot. I got my first copy a couple weeks ago and it only took about 2 weeks after I sent back the nda. They made it much easier.


Will they also accept dice submissions for such, or just ln2?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> setting up a dimastech easy v3 today before i bench again, im tired of my stuff being spread over 2 tables because im terrible at organization lol.


Would love to see pics because reasons.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Will they also accept dice submissions for such, or just ln2?
> Would love to see pics because reasons.


I have gotten a copy before just linking some very good water cooled results and some begging


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Will they also accept dice submissions for such, or just ln2?
> Would love to see pics because reasons.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I have gotten a copy before just linking some very good water cooled results and some begging


there are some new rules now posted on the bot -

Updated 04 May 2015

As some of you already know, there's now a very simple way to get ABX >>> Just send a PM to Pepinorang.

Requirements are the following:
You have to be registered as an Extreme/Elite overclocker on HWBot.org.
You need to have already submitted at least 3 scores using sub-zero cooling (dry ice or better) on VGA.
Send back the NDA form we'll provide to you, signed.
Pay some drinks to Pepi whenever you come to Taiwan.

Be aware that,
Of course, you have to respect the NDA form you'll sign.
The ABX version you'll receive should only work for the VGA model you'll indicate to us.
Your S/N will be requested, warranty will void and any RMA request will be rejected for the product you applied.
If you're okay with all that is written above, Afterburner Extreme is available!


----------



## tatmMRKIV

well I was talking with someone who said they had issues with getting it for their 290X lightnings and they even sent pics of kingpin pots strapped to their cards and already insulated. And they still refused... He said he'd do the NDA and etc. So I thought I'd see if it'd changed. Thanks


----------



## killersquid

So I just got my 980ti Classified. Hoping to eventually put this single one under water in a few months, and then I'll probably flash to custom bios.. How worried should I be about the ASIC quality of 72.7 on it? It turbos to about 1397 on stock air.


----------



## KickAssCop

EVGA is charging 849 for Kingpins that are 72%+ ASIC. I don't think you should be worried. Expect about 1525/8000 on air cooling. With water maybe add another 15-25 MHz.


----------



## Nokiron

Anyone managed to put their 980 Ti Classified under water yet?

Im using EKs 780 Classy block but im getting quite high temperatures with it. Around 80C during maximum load.

More details here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



NZXT H630
4960X 4.5Ghz - 1.25V EKWB Evo Supremacy X99
Asus Rampage IV Black Edition
EVGA 980 Ti Classified - EKWB 780 Classified waterblock.

Together with an Alphacool ST30 at the top and an Alphacool 360 Monsta in the front. Both of these radiators are running a push configuration with Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1450 rpm. The pump is a D5 set to 3. The loop goes Res/Pump -> GPU -> ST30 -> CPU -> Monsta -> Res/Pump

The processor stays relatively cool, with temps around 60-65C which was what I expected. But the graphics card on the other hand, gets really hot. Just above 80C during heavy gaming/load at 1456/8000. I have double checked the fitting of the block and the fit seems good.

Does anyone have any feedback on this build, I have scratched my head with this for too long so that I may have tunnelvision. I can supply a picture of the build if needed.
Temperatures seems really high though, my ambient temperature is in the 20-25C range.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1565916/watercooled-gtx-980ti-temps/10#post_24303529


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

has anyone posted a GPU-Z validation for their 980ti Classified and KPE? I have been going through every page trying to find them, backwards, and have given up lol.

I am just curious about the memory in use on the Classy vs the KPE this round. I remember on the 780Ti Classy vs KPE, there was Samsung and Hynix on the Classy and Samsung only on the KPE.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nokiron*
> 
> Anyone managed to put their 980 Ti Classified under water yet?
> 
> Im using EKs 780 Classy block but im getting quite high temperatures with it. Around 80C during maximum load.
> 
> More details here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> NZXT H630
> 4960X 4.5Ghz - 1.25V EKWB Evo Supremacy X99
> Asus Rampage IV Black Edition
> EVGA 980 Ti Classified - EKWB 780 Classified waterblock.
> 
> Together with an Alphacool ST30 at the top and an Alphacool 360 Monsta in the front. Both of these radiators are running a push configuration with Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1450 rpm. The pump is a D5 set to 3. The loop goes Res/Pump -> GPU -> ST30 -> CPU -> Monsta -> Res/Pump
> 
> The processor stays relatively cool, with temps around 60-65C which was what I expected. But the graphics card on the other hand, gets really hot. Just above 80C during heavy gaming/load at 1456/8000. I have double checked the fitting of the block and the fit seems good.
> 
> Does anyone have any feedback on this build, I have scratched my head with this for too long so that I may have tunnelvision. I can supply a picture of the build if needed.
> Temperatures seems really high though, my ambient temperature is in the 20-25C range.
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1565916/watercooled-gtx-980ti-temps/10#post_24303529


Have you tried remounting? You're getting temps hotter than the stock cooler.

I got my block the other day but this is really concerning because ek just outright recycled the block. Maybe the GM200 chip is slightly thinner, who knows.


----------



## Nokiron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Have you tried remounting? You're getting temps hotter than the stock cooler.
> 
> I got my block the other day but this is really concerning because ek just outright recycled the block. Maybe the GM200 chip is slightly thinner, who knows.


I will try remounting it in the next couple of days and see if the results gets any better.

I hope that the solution is just a remount.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> has anyone posted a GPU-Z validation for their 980ti Classified and KPE? I have been going through every page trying to find them, backwards, and have given up lol.
> 
> I am just curious about the memory in use on the Classy vs the KPE this round. I remember on the 780Ti Classy vs KPE, there was Samsung and Hynix on the Classy and Samsung only on the KPE.


the 980 Ti kpe has Samsung.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the 980 Ti kpe has Samsung.


All the KPE have Samsung, and samsung only in fact.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the 980 Ti kpe has Samsung.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> All the KPE have Samsung, and samsung only in fact.


But what about the 980ti Classy no KPE, lol. I know Vince likes the Samsung memory more. And thank you both for the responses.


----------



## Nokiron

Mine's SK Hynix.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nokiron*
> 
> Mine's SK Hynix.


Thank you


----------



## Kimir

I think they are all Hynix now, as Nvidia require, if I recall I've read Vince saying that.


----------



## KickAssCop

Only KPE 980 Ti has Samsung.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I think they are all Hynix now, as Nvidia require, if I recall I've read Vince saying that.


Good to know. Thanks for sharing that, as I had missed it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Only KPE 980 Ti has Samsung.


----------



## Crash-Over

980kpe have memory from samsung because even that can endure the stress of more than sk - Hynix


----------



## Kimir

That is not the reason, it's on KPC forum , it has nothing to do with "enduring stress":


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



To start, all 980 Ti KPE cards are equipped with SAMSUNG 7Gbps memory chips. Currently, this is the only 980 Ti card available which features Samsung memory. Why the buzz about it?

Two main reasons:

1. Samsung is faster clock-per-clock against Hynix due to some tighter latencies and the ability to run higher voltage. This improves the performance a bit over that of the reference 980 Ti.

2. Samsung memory can scale nicely with memory voltage. This means that if you provide more voltage to memory than stock 1.60V, you will very likely get higher overclocking on memory. Hynix memory fails at this as most IC's are usually unable to cope with elevated voltages. 3D apps will crash on cards using Hynix memory even at stock 7Gbps clock if you raise the memory voltage. Usually over 1.7v is enough to make it unstable. Because of this, Samsung memory is THE BEST choice for a high end overclocking card and why 980 Ti K|NGP|N is built only with Samsung IC's. When you are overclocking on LN2, you want to match the highest core speed + highest memory speed. This is what gives the best score and Maxwell GPU cores actually need higher memory voltage to keep the memory controller portion of the GPU from bugging on cold and limiting max memory OC. Hynix memory can't scale with voltage, so a lot of Ti's and Titan-X GPUs end up NOT being able to hit their max core clock due to this. We saw this behavior over and over again in the lab on many Titan-X and reference 980ti as well as some ES experimental 980 Ti K|NGP|N cards with Hynix memory.


----------



## nicksekac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nokiron*
> 
> Anyone managed to put their 980 Ti Classified under water yet?
> 
> Im using EKs 780 Classy block but im getting quite high temperatures with it. Around 80C during maximum load.


I have EK waterblock on my 980 Ti Classified. Max temp is 55-60C with 26-30C in the room while playing Crysis 3 in 4K => constant 100% GPU load and very high CPU load. The card is runnig at 1510/8040MHz with 1.22V, measured on measure points (software shows only 1.21V). CPU is [email protected] with 1.4V. My loop contains:
2x 420 Hardware Labs SR1 + Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 (400-800rpm)
Laing DDC 11W at 1800rpm

80°C is definitely wrong. You should probably have lower temperatures than me, because my watercooling setup is set for max silence.


----------



## Krist0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nokiron*
> 
> Anyone managed to put their 980 Ti Classified under water yet?
> 
> Im using EKs 780 Classy block but im getting quite high temperatures with it. Around 80C during maximum load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicksekac*
> 
> I have EK waterblock on my 980 Ti Classified. Max temp is 55-60C with 26-30C in the room while playing Crysis 3 in 4K => constant 100% GPU load and very high CPU load. The card is runnig at 1510/8040MHz with 1.22V, measured on measure points (software shows only 1.21V). CPU is [email protected] with 1.4V. My loop contains:
> 2x 420 Hardware Labs SR1 + Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 (400-800rpm)
> Laing DDC 11W at 1800rpm
> 
> 80°C is definitely wrong. You should probably have lower temperatures than me, because my watercooling setup is set for max silence.


I also have EK 780 classy block installed and using coollaboratory liquid ultra on GPU chip and having under 50C on full load with 1500/8000 stock voltage (even when it's hot summer day).
Check the contact between the block and gpu and make sure your pump runs normally.


----------



## sdmf74

This is kind of a noobish question but I hope you guys will help as I have never used 2 gpu's in one rig. Its currently my only rig.

My K|NGP|N is coming today and of course I want to test it on air in my watercooled rig before disassembling my loop with my 780ti K|NGP|N & EK block (mainly to determine new card is not DOA)
So whats the best way to go about this? should I just disable 780ti in device manager then shut down, install new card (with stock cooler) in second slot, swap power cables, power up & install drivers?
My asus M7F has a setting in bios labeled "GPU CONTROLLER" will this allow me to disable gpu 1 so I can test the new card without the old one interferring or does it not matter since there is no SLI connector.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> This is kind of a noobish question but I hope you guys will help as I have never used 2 gpu's in one rig. Its currently my only rig.
> 
> My K|NGP|N is coming today and of course I want to test it on air in my watercooled rig before disassembling my loop with my 780ti K|NGP|N & EK block (mainly to determine new card is not DOA)
> So whats the best way to go about this? should I just disable 780ti in device manager then shut down, install new card (with stock cooler) in second slot, swap power cables, power up & install drivers?
> My asus M7F has a setting in bios labeled "GPU CONTROLLER" will this allow me to disable gpu 1 so I can test the new card without the old one interferring or does it not matter since there is no SLI connector.


If you cannot disable the PCI-E Lane physically on your primary card ( DIP switch on motherboard ), I would not remove the PCI-E power cables. You can leave the card in, and don't even need to disable or reinstall driver.

Your card will run in 8X either way but that's fine, plenty of BW to test to make sure everything is good.

Obviously just make sure your monitor is plugged into your new KPE heh.

Also do you mind checking the torque and taking pictures once you remove the heatsink? Want to see if EVGA has tightened quality control on the KPEs


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> If you cannot disable the PCI-E Lane physically on your primary card ( DIP switch on motherboard ), I would not remove the PCI-E power cables. You can leave the card in, and don't even need to disable or reinstall driver.
> 
> Your card will run in 8X either way but that's fine, plenty of BW to test to make sure everything is good.
> 
> Obviously just make sure your monitor is plugged into your new KPE heh.
> 
> Also do you mind checking the torque and taking pictures once you remove the heatsink? Want to see if EVGA has tightened quality control on the KPEs


Why do you recommend not unplugging card 1 and using those power cables for card 2? Seems much simpler than getting out 3 new cables and routing them to the PSU just for a temporary DOA test.

Yeah I will definately be checking for qc issues, I will report back if I find any.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Why do you recommend not unplugging card 1 and using those power cables for card 2? Seems much simpler than getting out 3 new cables and routing them to the PSU just for a temporary DOA test.
> 
> Yeah I will definately be checking for qc issues, I will report back if I find any.


if you leave the card in an active PCIE slot and remove the power cables, the rig will sense it (via the pcie power plane) and "recommend" you connect the PCIE power cable to it. If you can't switch off the lane, best to physically remove it. Or, just put the new one in, power it up fully disable sli (first - before install) and set the old card to physX?


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krist0x*
> 
> I also have EK 780 classy block installed and using coollaboratory liquid ultra on GPU chip and having under 50C on full load with 1500/8000 stock voltage (even when it's hot summer day).
> Check the contact between the block and gpu and make sure your pump runs normally.


First time I've heard of somebody using CLU on a GPU, did you compare the temps with more conventional TIM before using the CLU?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> First time I've heard of somebody using CLU on a GPU, did you compare the temps with more conventional TIM before using the CLU?


not the first time, but it's usually the last, once you see what it can do to the waterblock.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not the first time, but it's usually the last, once you see what it does to the waterblock.


Well if I get a drop of 10 celcius then who cares about what the block looks like afterwards.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you leave the card in an active PCIE slot and remove the power cables, the rig will sense it (via the pcie power plane) and "recommend" you connect the PCIE power cable to it. If you can't switch off the lane, best to physically remove it. Or, just put the new one in, power it up fully disable sli (first - before install) and set the old card to physX?


Got it, I appreciate the help.
There is no physical switch unfortunately thats why I was wondering what the setting in the bios labled GPU CONTROLLER - gpu 1 Is. It appears that with 2 cards installed I might be able to select
between gpu 1 & gpu 2 but not sure, I will see if I can find something in the manual about it. Google produced no results.

Ill just have to set the old one to physx, hopefully it will allow for setting card in lane 1 to physx.....

JUST NOW MORE K|NGP|NS ARE IN STOCK!!!


----------



## marc0053

72, 74 and 76% ASIC in stock:
http://www.evga.com/articles/00944/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-KINGPIN/#BuyNow


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Well if I get a drop of 10 celcius then who cares about what the block looks like afterwards.


Probably not worth that much in temp, especially vs TIMs like Kryonaut (or even Gelid ex). Maxwell GPUs just do not generate the heat (especially heat spikes) warranting a liquid metal TIM.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Probably not worth that much in temp, especially vs TIMs like Kryonaut (or even Gelid ex). Maxwell GPUs just do not generate the heat (especially heat spikes) warranting a liquid metal TIM.


Fair enough, will go for Kryonaut then.


----------



## Nokiron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krist0x*
> 
> I also have EK 780 classy block installed and using coollaboratory liquid ultra on GPU chip and having under 50C on full load with 1500/8000 stock voltage (even when it's hot summer day).
> Check the contact between the block and gpu and make sure your pump runs normally.


Yeah, my bet is on the mounting combined with the thermal paste.

The pump runs just fine.


----------



## Krist0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> First time I've heard of somebody using CLU on a GPU, did you compare the temps with more conventional TIM before using the CLU?


With 780 Classified I did try once with Prolimatech PK-3 and I noticed about 10C drop when I went for Liquid Ultra.
I've been using Liquid Ultra for 1½ years and my block is just fine. Just don't use it on aluminium blocks and your block should be fine








It just requires correct cleaning equipment and the block will be shiny again.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krist0x*
> 
> With 780 Classified I did try once with Prolimatech PK-3 and I noticed about 10C drop when I went for Liquid Ultra.
> I've been using Liquid Ultra for 1½ years and my block is just fine. Just don't use aluminium and you are okey


Hmm.. so tempting


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicksekac*
> 
> I have EK waterblock on my 980 Ti Classified. Max temp is 55-60C with 26-30C in the room while playing Crysis 3 in 4K => constant 100% GPU load and very high CPU load. The card is runnig at 1510/8040MHz with 1.22V, measured on measure points (software shows only 1.21V). CPU is [email protected] with 1.4V. My loop contains:
> 2x 420 Hardware Labs SR1 + Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 (400-800rpm)
> Laing DDC 11W at 1800rpm
> 
> 80°C is definitely wrong. You should probably have lower temperatures than me, because my watercooling setup is set for max silence.


You should try lower voltages. My 980 KPE will run those clocks at 1.175v core and 1.6v mem. If I push the volts on the core to 1.20 I can run upto 1530 and if I goto 1.65v on the mem I can hit 8800 with stock cooler in a 36c room with max temp of 53c.

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krist0x*
> 
> With 780 Classified I did try once with Prolimatech PK-3 and I noticed about 10C drop when I went for Liquid Ultra.
> I've been using Liquid Ultra for 1½ years and my block is just fine. Just don't use it on aluminium blocks and your block should be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just requires correct cleaning equipment and the block will be shiny again.


kepler is a very different heat and voltage beast vs maxwell... Tho, never needed CLU myself with 3 heavily OC 780Ti KPEs.
But... If it does the job for you... Enjoy.


----------



## marc0053

Stephonz just broke the FS extreme world record with 13.6K +and showing it live stream and going for more:






He easily done 2000MHz on the core and I think 2100 MHz but cpu failed on physics when pushing 2050mhz on the core and the 5960x at 6Ghz









I smell a 14K WR coming up!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Stephonz just broke the FS extreme world record with 13.6K +and showing it live stream and going for more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He easily done 2000MHz on the core and I think 2100 MHz but cpu failed on physics when pushing 2050mhz on the core and the 5960x at 6Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smell a 14K WR coming up!


hey marc - you have a 980Ti KP - right? what's been your take on it?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey marc - you have a 980Ti KP - right? what's been your take on it?


It an awesome card but I was not fully utilizing it so I ended selling. I may get my hand on some more LN2 at the end of this month and may end up buying another kpe if so.
Stephonz's run tonight was so inspiring!

I've done so many mistakes for my 1st LN2 run on the 780 Ti KPE while trying to run the max MHz without warming up the thermal paste first (cause I didn't know about that). I see that Stephon ran FS about 3-4 times at low clocks and volts for warming up the gpu and then he warmed up the paste by heating the pot then went cold again and gradually increased core clocks after that. I didn't do that at all for my LN2 run so I may try this method on a 980 Ti KPE.

So much to learn and I am grateful that extreme overclockers are here on OCN to share their knowledge and a special thanks to Stephonz to live stream his FSE run tonight, I've learned so much


----------



## Krist0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> kepler is a very different heat and voltage beast vs maxwell... Tho, never needed CLU myself with 3 heavily OC 780Ti KPEs.
> But... If it does the job for you... Enjoy.


Yeah, that's true. It's just that I had CLU there and I knew it would perform better so why not to use it


----------



## l166

NVM


----------



## Krist0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> NVM


NVM then


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krist0x*
> 
> NVM then too


Haha thank you









You were right







got one


----------



## Krist0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> Haha thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got one


Nice to hear


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> It an awesome card but I was not fully utilizing it so I ended selling. I may get my hand on some more LN2 at the end of this month and may end up buying another kpe if so.
> Stephonz's run tonight was so inspiring!
> 
> I've done so many mistakes for my 1st LN2 run on the 780 Ti KPE while trying to run the max MHz without warming up the thermal paste first (cause I didn't know about that). I see that Stephon ran FS about 3-4 times at low clocks and volts for warming up the gpu and then he warmed up the paste by heating the pot then went cold again and gradually increased core clocks after that. I didn't do that at all for my LN2 run so I may try this method on a 980 Ti KPE.
> 
> So much to learn and I am grateful that extreme overclockers are here on OCN to share their knowledge and a special thanks to Stephonz to live stream his FSE run tonight, I've learned so much


I'll probably hang on to the one I have for a (likely) skylake build. Definitely a strong card - and cold is the way it likes it.


----------



## Kimir

:O received email notification, there was some stock in EU, all gone tho.


----------



## KickAssCop

EU prices are insane.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> EU prices are insane.


US 980Ti KPE 80+asic prices are insane


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 980Ti KPE 80+asic prices are insane


The 72% as well, IMO.


----------



## lilchronic

I was willing to pay 850$ for one but i wanted the best one and that's not what you get.

should be like this...
72% 750$
76% 800$
80% 850$


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I was willing to pay 850$ for one but i wanted the best one and that's not what you get.
> 
> should be like this...
> 72% 750$
> 76% 800$
> 80% 850$


That would have been nice!


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

If MSI wants to compete in any way with their upcoming Lightning they should guarantee 72% + on all cards and price it at 750$-800$


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> If MSI wants to compete in any way with their upcoming Lightning they should guarantee 72% + on all cards and price it at 750$-800$


Based on the shear # of 980Ti owners with over the counter cards that register over 72% they should be 74-76% as a standard.

I still don't understand the whole "MUST HAVE HIGH ASIC UGGG" thought .... my 67.5% card is a better at clocking than my 71.1% card. I know the higher card holds the lower back in SLI but 1506/1900 to 2000 with 1.175-1.181v on the core and no volts on the memory is respectable for the Maxwell on air.









SS


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Based on the shear # of 980Ti owners with over the counter cards that register over 72% they should be 74-76% as a standard.
> 
> I still don't understand the whole "MUST HAVE HIGH ASIC UGGG" thought .... my 67.5% card is a better at clocking than my 71.1% card. I know the higher card holds the lower back in SLI but 1506/1900 to 2000 with 1.175-1.181v on the core and no volts on the memory is respectable for the Maxwell on air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Daaaaamn, that's crazy impressive man!


----------



## MonarchX

So..

What is the average GTX 980 Ti Classified (non-KPE) overclock on: 1. AIR? & 2. WATER ?
What is the average GTX 980 Ti Classified KPE overclockk on: 1. AIR & 2. WATER ?

So far it looks like non-KPE Classified overclocks on air just like other 3d party-cooler reference-PCB cards, such as MSI Gaming, Gigabyte G1, ASUS STRIX, etc.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

My KPE benches at 1520/2200 on stock cooling. I haven't used my uniblock yet but that's the next step, I guess.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Daaaaamn, that's crazy impressive man!


Not really ..... it's all about the temps. Kimir made me a bios that rocks!









Keep in mind I don't mind fan noise as my head phone eliminate it so I run all tests/benches at 100% which is over 3500rpm. My room is a constant 68-70F depending on where the wife is and under those conditions I don't see over 53c in tests. If the run into the 60's I back the memory down to 1800 and the core to like 1475 just to be safe. Maxwell love cooler temps.

Can't wait for winter to open the windows.









Have SC TX with a block coming today and a 980Ti G1 coming Thursday which I may block or just throw it in the spare box, attach the XB270HU and get me a nice 34" curved for the TX system.









SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> My KPE benches at 1520/2200 on stock cooling. I haven't used my uniblock yet but that's the next step, I guess.


My 67.5 card will run that although I add .05v to the memory (2100-2150 doesn't need it) but the core only needs 1.175.









SS


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I've never tried raising the core voltage to more clocks. Was just waiting to get it cold


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> It an awesome card but I was not fully utilizing it so I ended selling. I may get my hand on some more LN2 at the end of this month and may end up buying another kpe if so.
> Stephonz's run tonight was so inspiring!
> 
> I've done so many mistakes for my 1st LN2 run on the 780 Ti KPE while trying to run the max MHz without warming up the thermal paste first (cause I didn't know about that). I see that Stephon ran FS about 3-4 times at low clocks and volts for warming up the gpu and then he warmed up the paste by heating the pot then went cold again and gradually increased core clocks after that. I didn't do that at all for my LN2 run so I may try this method on a 980 Ti KPE.
> 
> So much to learn and I am grateful that extreme overclockers are here on OCN to share their knowledge and a special thanks to Stephonz to live stream his FSE run tonight, I've learned so much


Im really glad you liked it. Honestly I have received so many messages about the livestream and that alot of people really enjoyed it.

So will be working on improving the quality of the stream.. Have some new hardware to give a proper clear view of the bench screen and I am going to add 2 more views of the setup while running.
1 will be on temps to see what is needed.

I'm really glad everybody enjoyed it... Wednesday at 7pm .. might be 8pm depending on when the hardware comes I will bench again to destroy the last record..

Thanks again...

steponz


----------



## blzn57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Im really glad you liked it. Honestly I have received so many messages about the livestream and that alot of people really enjoyed it.
> 
> So will be working on improving the quality of the stream.. Have some new hardware to give a proper clear view of the bench screen and I am going to add 2 more views of the setup while running.
> 1 will be on temps to see what is needed.
> 
> I'm really glad everybody enjoyed it... Wednesday at 7pm .. might be 8pm depending on when the hardware comes I will bench again to destroy the last record..
> 
> Thanks again...
> 
> steponz


Where can I watch the livestream?


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> What is the average GTX 980 Ti Classified (non-KPE) overclock on: 1. AIR? & 2. WATER ?


This is my Classy stock, 1483/8100 1,2V, asic 69,7%
47[email protected]



http://imgur.com/dHsxDbf


Waiting for new Classified Tool.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Im really glad you liked it. Honestly I have received so many messages about the livestream and that alot of people really enjoyed it.
> 
> So will be working on improving the quality of the stream.. Have some new hardware to give a proper clear view of the bench screen and I am going to add 2 more views of the setup while running.
> 1 will be on temps to see what is needed.
> 
> I'm really glad everybody enjoyed it... Wednesday at 7pm .. might be 8pm depending on when the hardware comes I will bench again to destroy the last record..
> 
> Thanks again...
> 
> steponz


you got 14 more after i had to bail!










i also enjoyed watching you go through LN2 like water . . (err i think you know what i mean.)

maybe its not too early to think sponsorship w/product placement after you upgrade the video . .or how to afford an upgrade.









( i kid . . .sorta)


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blzn57*
> 
> Where can I watch the livestream?


Here's the one from yesterday.. It automagically uploads..














The one for tomorrow...






Ill have better equipment...

Ill be upgrading stuff to make it really great for everybody.. Honestly its made me enjoy benching more..


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you got 14 more after i had to bail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also enjoyed watching you go through LN2 like water . . (err i think you know what i mean.)
> 
> maybe its not too early to think sponsorship w/product placement after you upgrade the video . .or how to afford an upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( i kid . . .sorta)


Lol.. Yeah single card goes through LN2 real quick when your pushing really hard..... you should see 4 way... ***.....

Ill be upgrading stuff as I go... Im really pumped about doing streams from now on.


----------



## cookiesowns

It's alive!!!

Had a big scare when mounting the uniblocks. Spilled probably a good gallon ( exaggeration, but it was quite a bit ) of Isoprop alcohol by accident on it.. Luckily I removed the Nickel heatsink on the main vMem. Discovered puddles of alcohol. A good wipe and drying all is well!



Mounting uniblocks weren't half bad, the EK ZMT tubing bends quite well. 90 Degree adapter fittings had plenty of room. Had to do some trickery to get the tube from rad to the 1st card with a 45 + 90.

Temps are great. < 35C under load with 26C ambient. Not sure of water temp, ( maybe somewhere around 28? )

I was able to get a run of 1560Mhz in. But I need to find my DMM and do more tweaking. CPU scores are a bit low so it's nothing impressive. Was able to make it to the combined at 1572Mhz. But crashed. Was too tired to try pushing for more. ( Single card 79.2% ASIC )

Going to push in SLI. Hopefully can get a 1550+ Mhz run on Ultra / Extreme to bump my scores up into top 20's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Lol.. Yeah single card goes through LN2 real quick when your pushing really hard..... you should see 4 way... ***.....
> 
> Ill be upgrading stuff as I go... Im really pumped about doing streams from now on.


Can't wait to see more of your streams. I missed the last one, so I'll have to check out the rest..

Been sick, so haven't really been following up. Where can I find the info about the streams?

I did see your HOF Record though.. One day I will be up in the glory top 10s...

Congrats man!


----------



## steponz

Nice man...its fully recorded.. so ya can watch it anytime









Always becareful with the EK blocks.. I killed a titan because there directions suck... Always make sure the idle temps are good with gpuz.. or put a probe there..

Hope ya feel better.

steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> It's alive!!!
> 
> Had a big scare when mounting the uniblocks. Spilled probably a good gallon ( exaggeration, but it was quite a bit ) of Isoprop alcohol by accident on it.. Luckily I removed the Nickel heatsink on the main vMem. Discovered puddles of alcohol. A good wipe and drying all is well!
> 
> 
> 
> Mounting uniblocks weren't half bad, the EK ZMT tubing bends quite well. 90 Degree adapter fittings had plenty of room. Had to do some trickery to get the tube from rad to the 1st card with a 45 + 90.
> 
> Temps are great. < 35C under load with 26C ambient. Not sure of water temp, ( maybe somewhere around 28? )
> 
> I was able to get a run of 1560Mhz in. But I need to find my DMM and do more tweaking. CPU scores are a bit low so it's nothing impressive. Was able to make it to the combined at 1572Mhz. But crashed. Was too tired to try pushing for more. ( Single card 79.2% ASIC )
> 
> Going to push in SLI. Hopefully can get a 1550+ Mhz run on Ultra / Extreme to bump my scores up into top 20's
> Can't wait to see more of your streams. I missed the last one, so I'll have to check out the rest..
> 
> Been sick, so haven't really been following up. Where can I find the info about the streams?
> 
> I did see your HOF Record though.. One day I will be up in the glory top 10s...
> 
> Congrats man!


----------



## sdmf74

OH YEAH - UPS MAN FINALLY SHOWED UP!
I will let you all know how QC is on new batch but I am curiuos did you guys have kapton tape on the switches on the first batch? Im assuming the switch descriptions are in kingpins oc guide?
They should be on page 1 if not already.



Gonna throw it in tonight in slot 2 tonight and make sure all is good before breaking down my loop. Is it ok to leave the voltage tool for 780 ti installed (ver 2043) as long as I dont open it up?
Im just wondering if it will interfere with the 980ti kingpin.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> OH YEAH - UPS MAN FINALLY SHOWED UP!
> I will let you all know how QC is on new batch but I am curiuos did you guys have kapton tape on the switches on the first batch? Im assuming the switch descriptions are in kingpins oc guide?
> They should be on page 1 if not already.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna throw it in tonight in slot 2 tonight and make sure all is good before breaking down my loop. Is it ok to leave the voltage tool for 780 ti installed (ver 2043) as long as I dont open it up?
> Im just wondering if it will interfere with the 980ti kingpin.


One of my cards did, other did not.

Should be ok, why not just DL the latest voltage tool? They work on all the other cards.


----------



## steponz

The 4 to the left..
1. to the right adds more droop on gpu core
2. to the right adds more droop on gpu core

3. to the right adds more droop on mem
4. to the right adds more droop on mem

The 2 to the right are for adding voltage to the core instead of doing it in software tool.
I think its plus .02 for each switch

Enjoy..

What asic was yours?

Also.. always replace TIM.. sometimes paste just sucks in general... really not much they can do.. Always replace it then bench.

I have a habit of testing the gpu before and after to see the difference and always see a difference.. don't rely on the manufacturer.. rely on yourself


----------



## sdmf74

So the latest classy voltage tool works on new 980ti kingpin and old 780ti kingpin???

edit: And please which version is it? Im just seeing the voltage tool for 980 kingpin doesnt say it works wth any other gpu's

75.2% ASIC


----------



## sdmf74

Can anyone please confirm if the latest classy voltage tool works with both the 780ti kingpin & 980ti kingpin? and which version?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Can anyone please confirm if the latest classy voltage tool works with both the 780ti kingpin & 980ti kingpin? and which version?


Just download it and give it a shot. I can't confirm, but unless the guy said it doesn't I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Just download it and give it a shot. I can't confirm, but unless the guy said it doesn't I don't see why it wouldn't work.


Yeah I suppose, I just thought I remebered someone saying they downloaded the wrong one and it caused them all sorts of headaches

Wait, the guy was you lol
[quoteShould be ok, why not just DL the latest voltage tool? They work on all the other cards.[/quote]


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Yeah I suppose, I just thought I remebered someone saying they downloaded the wrong one and it caused them all sorts of headaches
> 
> Wait, the guy was you lol
> [quoteShould be ok, why not just DL the latest voltage tool? They work on all the other cards.


[/quote]

Don't think so.. I downloaded one older version and it just didn't work, that was all.

Either way I think you should be fine at running the latest version of the classified tool


















Let us know how it goes!


----------



## sdmf74

OK so whats the latest version 2.1.0? cause I dont see one for the 980ti kingpin


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> OK so whats the latest version 2.1.0? cause I dont see one for the 980ti kingpin


http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2514

2.1.2.0. Download link above. Works well for 980Ti KPE.

You don't even need the tool for the KPE IMO if you're on air. You can do 1520 on core easy and +450 on mem without any voltage adjustments.


----------



## sdmf74

Awesome thank you I was looking on kingpincooling for it but in a different thread, thanks REP+

Not sure how much testing im gonna get done tonight if any, im gonna break out the hot air system and do a small modification to my ROG FRONT BASE
If anyone else has a front base and is getting nasty interference through headphones while gaming I think I have a fix, involves removing a resistor so Im gonna try it out
and will report back how well it works if anyone is interested.


----------



## ALT F4

Anyone try W10 and have a weird issue with voltages? I've been trying out 10 and luckily I have the DMM plugged in to do some benchmarks.
The voltages from the classified controller / evga precision are ridiculously higher than before. Setting a 1300mv on precision will see 1.45v where as before it would see 1.36v.
Any ideas or suggestions?
Edit: I don't have the voltage switches flipped on either. A 1.212v bios is literally pulling 1.37v on my multimeter.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> So..
> 
> What is the average GTX 980 Ti Classified (non-KPE) overclock on: 1. AIR? & 2. WATER ?
> What is the average GTX 980 Ti Classified KPE overclockk on: 1. AIR & 2. WATER ?
> 
> So far it looks like non-KPE Classified overclocks on air just like other 3d party-cooler reference-PCB cards, such as MSI Gaming, Gigabyte G1, ASUS STRIX, etc.


My air cooled 72% KP games (easily) at 1500/8000. With a uniblock it's been good for 1528/8200 with stock voltage, benchmarks up at 1560/8500 (probably as high as it can go and voltage does not help at all).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> It's alive!!!
> 
> Had a big scare when mounting the uniblocks. Spilled probably a good gallon ( exaggeration, but it was quite a bit ) of Isoprop alcohol by accident on it.. Luckily I removed the Nickel heatsink on the main vMem. Discovered puddles of alcohol. A good wipe and drying all is well!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mounting uniblocks weren't half bad, the EK ZMT tubing bends quite well. 90 Degree adapter fittings had plenty of room. Had to do some trickery to get the tube from rad to the 1st card with a 45 + 90.
> 
> Temps are great. < 35C under load with 26C ambient. Not sure of water temp, ( maybe somewhere around 28? )
> 
> I was able to get a run of 1560Mhz in. But I need to find my DMM and do more tweaking. CPU scores are a bit low so it's nothing impressive. Was able to make it to the combined at 1572Mhz. But crashed. Was too tired to try pushing for more. ( Single card 79.2% ASIC )
> 
> Going to push in SLI. Hopefully can get a 1550+ Mhz run on Ultra / Extreme to bump my scores up into top 20's
> Can't wait to see more of your streams. I missed the last one, so I'll have to check out the rest..
> 
> Been sick, so haven't really been following up. Where can I find the info about the streams?
> 
> I did see your HOF Record though.. One day I will be up in the glory top 10s...
> 
> Congrats man!


looks good cookie. The uniblocks can shed a ton of heat off the gpu.


----------



## Fador

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> My air cooled 72% KP games (easily) at 1500/8000. With a uniblock it's been good for 1528/8200 with stock voltage, benchmarks up at 1560/8500 (probably as high as it can go and voltage does not help at all).
> looks good cookie. The uniblocks can shed a ton of heat off the gpu.


And what are your temps at 1500/8000 on air? I'm wondering if the copper KP cooler is actually more effective than the cooler on the normal 980ti Classified, for air cooling?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fador*
> 
> And what are your temps at 1500/8000 on air? I'm wondering if the copper KP cooler is actually more effective than the cooler on the normal 980ti Classified, for air cooling?


only had the air cooler on for a day or 2. With a custom fan profile (and stock voltage) it never really got above 50C if I remember correctly. The cooler on the 980TiKP is probably the best stock air cooler I've seen.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> OK so whats the latest version 2.1.0? cause I dont see one for the 980ti kingpin


 Classified_v2.1.2.zip 852k .zip file


----------



## Fador

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> only had the air cooler on for a day or 2. With a custom fan profile (and stock voltage) it never really got above 50C if I remember correctly. The cooler on the 980TiKP is probably the best stock air cooler I've seen.


Really!?!? That's crazy! Normal Classifieds run in the 70's with the same cooler, just not all copper. That's like 20C - 25C less, those are typical water cooled temps. Please confirm this 980ti KP overclocked to 1500/8000 stock cooler runs at 50C.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fador*
> 
> Really!?!? That's crazy! Normal Classifieds run in the 70's with the same cooler, just not all copper. That's like 20C - 25C less, those are typical water cooled temps. Please confirm this 980ti KP overclocked to 1500/8000 stock cooler runs at 50C.


at stock voltage with the fans at like 90%, 50C (depending on ambient temps of course) is the range.


----------



## marc0053

I ran my 980 Ti KPE card with %70 fan and card never exceeded 54C in firestrike after an hour of benching with 1550 MHz and 2200 MHz on the memory with 1.8V applied to mem volts and stock core clock voltage of around 1.2V.
Simply an amazing card


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I ran my 980 Ti KPE card with %70 fan and card never exceeded 54C in firestrike after an hour of benching with 1550 MHz and 2200 MHz on the memory with 1.8V applied to mem volts and stock core clock voltage of around 1.2V.
> Simply an amazing card


there ya go! ( I was running Heaven which tends to heat things up a bit more than firestrike







)


----------



## Sorphius

Just got my KPE this morning and am around 58C in Heaven at 1500/8000/1440p with an ambient of ~25C.

Edit: Fans are 100%


----------



## Benny89

Hello,

Could some of you, EVGA 980Ti cards owners help us test throttle bug that seems to occur in 980 Ti cards? We need more brands being tested under specificc voltage/OC/Bench/4k conditions. It would be great if some of you could help us with it.

Here is link to the thread on this forum and details about how to test a throttle bug in your 980 Ti. Any help is greatly appreciated!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1569791/super-throttle-bug-all-980ti-confirmed-on-gigabyte-gtx-980ti-g1-gaming-need-experienced-testers

Thanks!!!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Edit: Fans are 100%


How noisy are the fans @ 100% ?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> How noisy are the fans @ 100% ?


They're definitely pretty noticeable, but not as obnoxious as some.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Could some of you, EVGA 980Ti cards owners help us test throttle bug that seems to occur in 980 Ti cards? We need more brands being tested under specificc voltage/OC/Bench/4k conditions. It would be great if some of you could help us with it.
> 
> Here is link to the thread on this forum and details about how to test a throttle bug in your 980 Ti. Any help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569791/super-throttle-bug-all-980ti-confirmed-on-gigabyte-gtx-980ti-g1-gaming-need-experienced-testers
> 
> Thanks!!!


Don't think the KPE is susceptible to this. Load NVVID bin never goes above 1.212 on both my cards.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Don't think the KPE is susceptible to this. Load NVVID bin never goes above 1.212 on both my cards.


I also suspect so. It is somehow related to voltage, but we need more testing to figure this out. SC+ and Classifieds can be affected so if anyone of you could run few tests under specific conditions descirbed in thread, that would help us a lot and also future 980 Ti buyers. We need to determine how many cards are afected by it and why.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I also suspect so. It is somehow related to voltage, but we need more testing to figure this out. SC+ and Classifieds can be affected so if anyone of you could run few tests under specific conditions descirbed in thread, that would help us a lot and also future 980 Ti buyers. We need to determine how many cards are afected by it and why.
> 
> Thank you for your help!


You guys like I said in the other thread need to test alot more than your doing.

The 980and Titan X really don't like voltage and you are not explaining what your power settings are set too.
There are some cases when a little helps but not much and these guys are using a stock bios with power limits in place.

It could just be an unstable GPU... How many cards have seen this??? Also wheres the driver... theres alot more to it than checking gpuz.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> You guys like I said in the other thread need to test alot more than your doing.
> 
> The 980and Titan X really don't like voltage and you are not explaining what your power settings are set too.
> There are some cases when a little helps but not much and these guys are using a stock bios with power limits in place.
> 
> It could just be an unstable GPU... How many cards have seen this??? Also wheres the driver... theres alot more to it than checking gpuz.


steponz, I am just a noob in terms on GPU. I am not comparable to guys like you and my knowledge is super limited. I am just trying to help getting more people to help testing and I am by no mean author of testing conditions. I am just trying to help.
Laithan is the author of this bug.

I am just a mere customer who want to buy his 980 Ti and was decided to get G1. After this thread I am not sure anymore and want to get results. I want less people to have potential dilemma like I do have right now







.

Sorry for me not knowing more about GPU. I am trying to help in my best, which is just it.

Kudos to you for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## ALT F4

Can anyone suggest some ideas for this? I'm going to check the LN2 and Stock bios later tonight and check back. I will try the windows 10 / nvidia threads if no luck here.

Edit: Looks like I need a new multimeter. Tried with another and issue seemed to go away, now I just need to flash the other bios and double check.


----------



## marc0053

Stephonz is going for a FSE world record on live stream with the gtx 980 Ti KPE!!
Aiming for 2125MHz/2100MHz and the 5960x at 6ghz


----------



## sdmf74

Hey has anyone used the stock backplate on the 980ti kingpin with the EK-FC780 GTX Classy WB?
What size screws did you use for backplate???


----------



## ssiperko

Back in stock.



SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Just got my KPE this morning and am around 58C in Heaven at 1500/8000/1440p with an ambient of ~25C.
> 
> Edit: Fans are 100%


Mod the bios to get more fan speed - I always set it to 3750 rpm as the max.

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Don't think the KPE is susceptible to this. Load NVVID bin never goes above 1.212 on both my cards.


IF you are using GPU-Z it won't show more than 1.212 v ...... you need to use a Digital Multi-Meter to get accurate readings.

SS


----------



## sdmf74

I was just lookin at it looks like EVGA used smaller than M3 screws this time WTH?
so I guess its not possible to use backplate, please correct me if im wrong?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Or use Precision


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> IF you are using GPU-Z it won't show more than 1.212 v ...... you need to use a Digital Multi-Meter to get accurate readings.
> 
> SS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Or use Precision


^^ this. if you select overboost and overvoltage, PX will report the applied voltage.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ this. if you select overboost and overvoltage, PX will report the applied voltage.


Yes, except Tx but this ain't the Tx thread so why the heck did I even mention it?
















SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Yes, except Tx but this ain't the Tx thread so why the heck did I even mention it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


----------



## cookiesowns

I wasn't talking about actual GPU Core voltage. I was talking about the nvidia core VID bin for boost. On the TI it doesn't appear to ever allow you to go higher than the 1.212V standard boost bin.

I use PX / DMM all the time whenever I'm over voltaging.. come on.. you guys should know this by now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I wasn't talking about actual GPU Core voltage. I was talking about the nvidia core VID bin for boost. On the TI it doesn't appear to ever allow you to go higher than the 1.212V standard boost bin.
> 
> I use PX / DMM all the time whenever I'm over voltaging.. come on.. you guys should know this by now











the VID line extends into frequencies over base clocks with an OC in place? Anyway - that and FSB usage are the first things I turn off in monitoring.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the VID line extends into frequencies over base clocks with an OC in place? Anyway - that and FSB usage are the first things I turn off in monitoring.


That was my understanding from playing with 2 reference 970s and 2 reference 980s, along with a Titan X.

Which is why those cards can hit 1.23 voltage bin with nvidia overvoltage ( regular +whatever mv in PX for example ), and not the Ti. Assuming temps and the boost bins were in place.

Maybe I'm wrong, but either way I'm not noticing the same behavior on the 980TI KPE.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Back in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Any members do a roundup of their results? I haven't followed the card since launch.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5774172

355.60 gave me a boost in score over previous driver.


----------



## sdmf74

Im so bummed right now. Why would EK market and sell a waterblock for a gpu it is not even close to being compatible with?

THE EK-FC980Ti Classy/K!NGP!N/FC780 GTX Classy - Nickel WATERBLOCK DOES NOT FIT THE 980Ti KINGPIN GPU!

I just spent all day scrubbing my loop and getting everything ready for my new gpu, removed the stock heat sink, applied thermal pads and thermal paste only to find it does not fit. Im not happy!

Who is the EK rep here on OCN?




Look how far the brass standoff is from the hole (see indentation in thermal pad)


I have a $1000 paper weight sitting here, Im not gonna reroute my loop just so I can use it with stock cooler


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Im so bummed right now. Why would EK market and sell a waterblock for a gpu it is not even close to being compatible with?
> 
> THE EK-FC980Ti Classy/K!NGP!N/FC780 GTX Classy - Nickel WATERBLOCK DOES NOT FIT THE 980Ti KINGPIN GPU!
> 
> I just spent all day scrubbing my loop and getting everything ready for my new gpu, removed the stock heat sink, applied thermal pads and thermal paste only to find it does not fit. Im not happy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the EK rep here on OCN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how far the brass standoff is from the hole (see indentation in thermal pad)
> 
> 
> 
> I have a $1000 paper weight sitting here, Im not gonna reroute my loop just so I can use it with stock cooler


Uniblock


----------



## Agenesis

Whoops, misread.

If you visit the EK section forum the ek rep states it isn't compatible with the KP, only the classy. The KP title is an error by PPC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Whoops, misread.
> 
> If you visit the EK section forum the ek rep states it isn't compatible with the KP, only the classy. *The KP title is an error by PPC*.


----------



## marc0053

The kingpin overclocking write up for the 980 ti kpe states that bitspower 980 kpe block will fit the 980 ti kpe. The active cooling portion over the memory modules doesnt cover the whole think but you can fill in the space with thermal pads to get proper block contact according to both Tin and Vince. I just bought 2 of these blocks from a member here and will try them when i get my 980 ti kpe on Monday


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Whoops, misread.
> 
> If you visit the EK section forum the ek rep states it isn't compatible with the KP, only the classy. The KP title is an error by PPC.


Man that sucks! For sure a 780tikp block won't fit the kpe980ti, totally different cards.
The bitspower block fits kp980ti no problem, bitspower is nearby here in Taiwan so we already checked it. As far as I know, its the only one that fits. We kept the design of kp980ti as close to 980kp component layout so blocks can fit







.
Id they dont have a design already for 980kp, then it wont fit unless its universal type block.


----------



## sdmf74

It does suck. Im upset cause both EKWB And Performance pcs websites have stated for a month the EK-FC780 gtx classy wb fits the 980ti kingpin. I thought EK tested it and why wouldnt they?
We have been discussing this blocks compatibility for weeks on here Im just surprised im the first one to try it, especially since they are selling them for the new gpu


----------



## bogie89

Guys one question, which is the best choice to go under water? 72+,74+,76+ or 80+?
I'm looking around and i'll buy one of them in september.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> Guys one question, which is the best choice to go under water? 72+,74+,76+ or 80+?
> I'm looking around and i'll buy one of them in september.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I actually spoke with Vince today. 74% or 76% seems to be the best bet. All cards should clock really similarly though on water. The KPE really is designed for LN2. 80% if you're lucky may perform well on Air/water.


----------



## bogie89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I actually spoke with Vince today. 74% or 76% seems to be the best bet. All cards should clock really similarly though on water. The KPE really is designed for LN2. 80% if you're lucky may perform well on Air/water.


So, also for water the best choice is 74/76+, right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> So, also for water the best choice is 74/76+, right?


With water cooling (uniblock or bitspower block) you will not see much difference (if any) between any of the ASICs - which really does not "predict" overclocking range anyway.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I imagine my best bet would be to contact Evga, but does anyone know where the best place to get the stock screws for the air cooler? I bought one card used that had the evga backplate on it, but I remove the back plate and air cooler and fitted the ek waterblock and backplate on the 780. I sold the back plate a while ago, and shipped the screws out with it.


----------



## tigertank79

Hi friends...someone has a gtx980 Ti Classy bios 84.00.36.*01*.92?
Mine is 84.00.36.00.92.

If you have it, can you save a copy with GPU-z and upload here? Thanks!


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> It's alive!!!
> 
> Had a big scare when mounting the uniblocks. Spilled probably a good gallon ( exaggeration, but it was quite a bit ) of Isoprop alcohol by accident on it.. Luckily I removed the Nickel heatsink on the main vMem. Discovered puddles of alcohol. A good wipe and drying all is well!
> 
> 
> 
> Mounting uniblocks weren't half bad, the EK ZMT tubing bends quite well. 90 Degree adapter fittings had plenty of room. Had to do some trickery to get the tube from rad to the 1st card with a 45 + 90.
> 
> Temps are great. < 35C under load with 26C ambient. Not sure of water temp, ( maybe somewhere around 28? )
> 
> I was able to get a run of 1560Mhz in. But I need to find my DMM and do more tweaking. CPU scores are a bit low so it's nothing impressive. Was able to make it to the combined at 1572Mhz. But crashed. Was too tired to try pushing for more. ( Single card 79.2% ASIC )
> 
> Going to push in SLI. Hopefully can get a 1550+ Mhz run on Ultra / Extreme to bump my scores up into top 20's
> Can't wait to see more of your streams. I missed the last one, so I'll have to check out the rest..
> 
> Been sick, so haven't really been following up. Where can I find the info about the streams?
> 
> I did see your HOF Record though.. One day I will be up in the glory top 10s...
> 
> Congrats man!


You card overclocks like mine

I could get 1565 mhz on water with no problems.
More then that crashes .....


----------



## Dotachin

Reporting

Normal classy 70.7% asic
Kraken g10 + corsair h55 push pull
Stock voltages (boosts up to 1.2120 as long as temps remain under 58ºC according to CPU-Z)

Reaches 1480mhz on the core without artifacts on Fire Strike
1500 doesn't crash but has a few artifacts here and there, didn't try for more
Max temp 54ºC
Score at 1480

Will try increasing voltages when I get my probe it connector, which won't be easy thanks to EVGA store policies

Overall very happy










#MyCaseDoesntHaveAWindow
8)


----------



## sdmf74

I am not happy at all with EK right now, All im getting from them is a lame excuse. This isnt just a minor oversight to me I wouldnt have camped out at EVGA.com for two weeks straight 24 hours a day to be a first adopter of the new $1000 kingpin if I would have known my waterblock isnt compatible. They say it was lost in translation because the website is done by Slovenians








seriously how does this explain why performance pcs is not only selling it too but has renamed it to include 980ti kingpin in the sku/model # for the past month or so. NOT COOL EKWB!

Please if anyone gets the bitspower 980 kingpin block for the new gpu can you please post pictures and or explain its minor incompatibilities I would like to see before I get one, I might be done with EKWB for good. I cant wait " a month or so" as EK puts it for a block that actually works. Thanks!

For some who may think im overreacting remember you werent the guinea pig, this is a let down.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I am not happy at all with EK right now, All im getting from them is a lame excuse. This isnt just a minor oversight to me I wouldnt have camped out at EVGA.com for two weeks straight 24 hours a day to be a first adopter of the new $1000 kingpin if I would have known my waterblock isnt compatible. They say it was lost in translation because the website is done by Slovenians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously how does this explain why performance pcs is not only selling it too but has renamed it to include 980ti kingpin in the sku/model # for the past month or so. NOT COOL EKWB!
> 
> Please if anyone gets the bitspower 980 kingpin block for the new gpu can you please post pictures and or explain its minor incompatibilities I would like to see before I get one, I might be done with EKWB for good. I cant wait " a month or so" as EK puts it for a block that actually works. Thanks!
> 
> For some who may think im overreacting remember you werent the guinea pig, this is a let down.


Check this thread by Tin and Vince. Scroll down to the waterblock.
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3820


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Check this thread by Tin and Vince. Scroll down to the waterblock.
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3820


Thanks Marc, I seen that although too late to matter (I think the part about the ekfc780 has recently been updated).
but thanks for the heads up I didnt realize the picture shows which chips dont get direct contact. Kinda interesting seeing how the extra vrms have double stacked thermal pads. Seems like more of a hassle than getting a uniblock which unfortunately is made by EK.
Not sure what ill do Uni/Bitspower or swallow my pride & wait for a block that dont need jerry rigged. Not liking my options.


----------



## Dissolution187

Is the XOC the skyn3t bios for the 980 classy, or is that just a generic bios? Thanks.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Hi guys, does the 980 ti kingpin include any mini display port adapters in the box?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Hi guys, does the 980 ti kingpin include any mini display port adapters in the box?


Here's what's included:



*https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-5998-KR*


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here's what's included:
> 
> 
> 
> *https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-5998-KR*


Thank you.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Is the XOC the skyn3t bios for the 980 classy, or is that just a generic bios? Thanks.


That bios came from Kingpin


----------



## Dissolution187

Is there a skyn3t bios for the 980 classy yet?


----------



## sdmf74

Whats the deal with the EK-Thermosphere - Acetal+Nickel anyway? Can they be used on a single graphics card instead of a uniblock?


----------



## FlankerWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Whats the deal with the EK-Thermosphere - Acetal+Nickel anyway? Can they be used on a single graphics card instead of a uniblock?


You may need to remove the heatsink plate on the card when using EK-Thermosphere.
EK-VGA Supremacy maybe better, cuz you can keep the heatsink plate, as follows:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/18360#post_24313589


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlankerWang*
> 
> You may need to remove the heatsink plate on the card when using EK-Thermosphere.
> EK-VGA Supremacy maybe better, cuz you can keep the heatsink plate, as follows:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/18360#post_24313589


Thats the other thing I was wondering. 1 if it will work with one gpu? & 2 if it will work with cooling plates intact?
The idea is to not have to recut/reroute tubing ( something that will connect as if it were a full cover block).
The EK-VGA Supremacy are EOL


----------



## FlankerWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Thats the other thing I was wondering. 1 if it will work with one gpu? & 2 if it will work with cooling plates intact?
> The idea is to not have to recut/reroute tubing ( something that will connect as if it were a full cover block).
> The EK-VGA Supremacy are EOL


EK-VGA Supremacy are not EOL. Only hwbot ver is EOL.
https://shop.ekwb.com/water-blocks/vga-blocks/universal-vga-waterblocks/vga-supremacy


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Thats the other thing I was wondering. 1 if it will work with one gpu? & 2 if it will work with cooling plates intact?
> The idea is to not have to recut/reroute tubing ( something that will connect as if it were a full cover block).
> The EK-VGA Supremacy are EOL


It won't work with the cooling plates intact, and honestly if you will ever have more than one card, the supremacy is a better option. They are cost effective and can work on ANY GPU for future use.

I myself was hesitant at first, but after mounting it on the KPE, i was very happy. ON proper boards, connecting 2 gpus together with the supremacy uniblock wasn't a big there either. Enough room for a 90 degree fitting as shown in the pictures above, or 95 + 45.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlankerWang*
> 
> EK-VGA Supremacy are not EOL. Only hwbot ver is EOL.
> https://shop.ekwb.com/water-blocks/vga-blocks/universal-vga-waterblocks/vga-supremacy


oh I was looking at all the bridge edition ones

980ti kingpin is not listed in their configurator but i dont seee why it wouldnt be compatible

@cookiesowns Your right it looks like in order to use the EK-Thermosphere EK would have to release a new mounting plate because of KPE cooling plate


----------



## tigertank79

Gtx980Ti Classified voltage is capped....








With original bios doesn't go over 1,2V, with evbot also and firmware posted here in the first page.
With THIS modified bios just up to 1,212V after modding table voltage.
Classified Tool 2.1.2 and precisionX overboost don't work

It's a joke....reference cards have an official overvolt and Classified is limited to 1,2(1,212V with modded bios)....for 820€


----------



## KickAssCop

I have tried precision x over voltage and over boost and PX reports that voltage is 1.237 using ln2 bios. With NZXT mod on it I can run 1534/8200 benching and 1506/8200 game stable.


----------



## tigertank79

Voltage max in gpu-z, hwinfo and other softwares is ever 1,2V(or 1,21V with modified and modded bios).
My friend use evbot....and at 1,3V also no more overclock and no more heat=no real voltage...
And I don't see great overclock's results like previous Classified...this time only Kingpin...


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Voltage max in gpu-z, hwinfo and other softwares is ever 1,2V(or 1,21V with modified and modded bios).
> My friend use evbot....and at 1,3V also no more overclock and no more heat=no real voltage...
> And I don't see great overclock's results like previous Classified...this time only Kingpin...


Software does not report voltage. NVVID is limited to BIOS readings, or so it appears. Use PrecisionX Overboost function on EVGA cards to get more accurate legitimate voltage reading ( droop included )

Yes, big maxwell-2 does not benefit from more voltage, as for heat, can't really comment on this. The ACX 2.0 cooler is quite effective. If you are running in SLI, it's possible one of the cards is capping your boost bin, hence no voltage increase.


----------



## tigertank79

If with evbot's 1,3V also, the card under benchmarks don't have highest temperatures, imho voltage is not real.
This remember me gtx780Ti references 1,21V locked....overboost have same results: unreal voltages and crashes.
I don't see here Classy benchs with great frequencies and voltages.....why?

Mine is stable at 1508MHz with real 1,21V unlocked....but if I use standard bios 1,2V and overboost, 1508Mhz is not stable with overboost "1,25V" also. Why?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> If with evbot's 1,3V also, the card under benchmarks don't have highest temperatures, imho voltage is not real.
> This remember me gtx780Ti references 1,21V locked....overboost have same results: unreal voltages and crashes.
> I don't see here Classy benchs with great frequencies and voltages.....why?
> 
> Mine is stable at 1508MHz with real 1,21V unlocked....but if I use standard bios 1,2V and overboost, 1508Mhz is not stable with overboost "1,25V" also. Why?


time to break out a DMM - only way to know for sure.


----------



## Dotachin

If someone is buying a probe it connector, can you buy two?








http://www.overclock.net/t/1570465/finding-a-probe-it-connector-outside-of-the-evga-store/


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> time to break out a DMM - only way to know for sure.


Yes...this is final way but if EVBOT(and not software) don't really overvolt = hardware cap like Asus Strix?


----------



## looniam

anymore questions?


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> anymore questions?


43ºC under load? Nice kraken


----------



## looniam

naw, idling temps. i hit 64c w/fans 100% in FSU.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> anymore questions?


Thanks Looniam, yes I had already seen your screen but...I want to see bench results with this overvolt and max overclock. Not an idle.
Problem is voltage terribly unstable?


----------



## looniam

final time!




E; yeah i'm grumpy lack of sleep and too much work.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Yes...this is final way but if EVBOT(and not software) don't really overvolt = hardware cap like Asus Strix?


actually the 980 Strix could be unlocked... had mine at 1.5V for benching.


----------



## Xoriam

I asked this in the 980Ti owners club, probably better off here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Hey guys, what do you think about the 980TI classy stock cooler?
> My card will be here in roughly 2 weeks but I'll probably have to keep it on the stock cooler for a short amount of time.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> final time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E; yeah i'm grumpy lack of sleep and too much work.


Thanks! But problem is with overclocked card.
For example: if I set 1458/7800Mhz(rock solid situation at 1,2V) and I launch bench with overboost+kboost and overvolt(for example 1,25V), I have crash.....
If you have time, test with overclock








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> actually the 980 Strix could be unlocked... had mine at 1.5V for benching.


gtx980 Ti


----------



## [Lg.C]G8R

I know everyone is probably onto the 980 but I have a few questions on the 780 classified.
I have had these cards for a bit n wanna play with them and learn how to overclock. I'm looking to flash one with a modified BIOS but not sure which one. My current BIOS is 80.10.3A.01.82
I have MSI AB and the CVC. Played with them a bit and understand how to flash the BIOS on LN2 with nvflash on both cards. Just wondering which one to use? Also do I only apply voltage with the Classified voltage controller and not AB? Should I leave the power limit and core voltage at default in AB and just use CVC? Thanks for your time and input I'm sure you get tired of explaining this to noobs like me


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Lg.C]G8R*
> 
> I know everyone is probably onto the 980 but I have a few questions on the 780 classified.
> I have had these cards for a bit n wanna play with them and learn how to overclock. I'm looking to flash one with a modified BIOS but not sure which one. My current BIOS is 80.10.3A.01.82
> I have MSI AB and the CVC. Played with them a bit and understand how to flash the BIOS on LN2 with nvflash on both cards. Just wondering which one to use? Also do I only apply voltage with the Classified voltage controller and not AB? Should I leave the power limit and core voltage at default in AB and just use CVC? Thanks for your time and input I'm sure you get tired of explaining this to noobs like me


I use the revision 4 for both of mine, and i could be wrong but if yours have the B1 chip you should be able to flash it .I control the voltage with the classified tool, and set the power and temp target all the way up in afterburner, but idk what others do with those so I might be doing it wrong. When using the classified tool, make sure you are monitoring the voltage with a dmm. I set the tool to 1.275 and my cards receive 1.37 volts which is a little out of my comfort zone. Both my cards are under water, so the temps never go past 45 degrees. I'm sure someone with more knowledge will help you out, but take it slow and do not push a lot of voltage if the cards are on air.

Here's my latest and best run on firestrike extreme

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5653571


----------



## [Lg.C]G8R

Thanks for the fast reply! Looking at GPU-Z they are A1 chips. So not sure if I need a different BIOS



They are under water







I can build it just have to learn how to push it


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Gtx980Ti Classified voltage is capped....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With original bios doesn't go over 1,2V, with evbot also and firmware posted here in the first page.
> With THIS modified bios just up to 1,212V after modding table voltage.
> Classified Tool 2.1.2 and precisionX overboost don't work
> 
> It's a joke....reference cards have an official overvolt and Classified is limited to 1,2(1,212V with modded bios)....for 820€


I'll bet you a dollar yer wrong.









SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Im so bummed right now. Why would EK market and sell a waterblock for a gpu it is not even close to being compatible with?
> 
> THE EK-FC980Ti Classy/K!NGP!N/FC780 GTX Classy - Nickel WATERBLOCK DOES NOT FIT THE 980Ti KINGPIN GPU!
> 
> I just spent all day scrubbing my loop and getting everything ready for my new gpu, removed the stock heat sink, applied thermal pads and thermal paste only to find it does not fit. Im not happy!
> 
> Who is the EK rep here on OCN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how far the brass standoff is from the hole (see indentation in thermal pad)
> 
> 
> I have a $1000 paper weight sitting here, Im not gonna reroute my loop just so I can use it with stock cooler


DIBS ... I'll driver and pick it up.

The BitsPower 980KP block works.









SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Reporting
> 
> Normal classy 70.7% asic
> Kraken g10 + corsair h55 push pull
> Stock voltages (boosts up to 1.2120 as long as temps remain under 58ºC according to CPU-Z)
> 
> Reaches 1480mhz on the core without artifacts on Fire Strike
> 1500 doesn't crash but has a few artifacts here and there, didn't try for more
> Max temp 54ºC
> Score at 1480
> 
> Will try increasing voltages when I get my probe it connector, which won't be easy thanks to EVGA store policies
> 
> Overall very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #MyCaseDoesntHaveAWindow
> 8)


Try less voltage ... seriously. My 980's worked better at 1.206 and less.









SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> time to break out a DMM - only way to know for sure.


+1 x2









SS


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Lg.C]G8R*
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply! Looking at GPU-Z they are A1 chips. So not sure if I need a different BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can build it just have to learn how to push it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dang, nice setup. I very well could be wrong, and I hope I am but I think the only bios for you is the skynet rev 2 bios. I honestly just don't know what the different would be with A1 chips and B1 chips. If you're familiar with kepler bios tweaker, and if it'll work, you could mod your stock ln2 bios with the same settings as the skynet revision 4 bios


----------



## [Lg.C]G8R

Thanks I sent a PM to skynet so hopefully I will hear something back.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Thanks! But problem is with overclocked card.
> For example: if I set 1458/7800Mhz(rock solid situation at 1,2V) and I launch bench with overboost+kboost and overvolt(for example 1,25V), I have crash.....
> If you have time, test with overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *gtx980 Ti*


wut?









nvm - check over at kingpincooling forums to better understand maxwell overclocking (and for shammy's thread on the Strix)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Lg.C]G8R*
> 
> Thanks I sent a PM to skynet so hopefully I will hear something back.


what are you asking him for?


----------



## [Lg.C]G8R

Which BIOS I should use on my A1 cards


----------



## Xoriam

*double post*


----------



## Xoriam

Fantastic!..... I just found out my Classified order has been pushed back to the 16 of september....

Can't you tell how happy I am?

(really don't know if I can hold out that long.)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Lg.C]G8R*
> 
> Which BIOS I should use on my A1 cards


the gtx 980 Ti C ?

oh - sky has been on "sabbatical" for a while... and with the new VRM specs (eg, no unlock hack), kinda limits his magic anyway.


----------



## [Lg.C]G8R

No on 780 classified


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Thanks! But problem is with overclocked card.
> For example: if I set 1458/7800Mhz(rock solid situation at 1,2V) and I launch bench with overboost+kboost and overvolt(for example 1,25V), I have crash.....
> If you have time, test with overclock


highest i get is 1505/7840 w/PX overboost/kboost. set 1.231 - raising the voltage doesn't help. if you are crashing from just adding voltage - stop adding voltage, the temp goes up when adding voltage and it will lower voltage when the temp goes past ~64c.

so even if you add more voltage - _you could very well getting less voltage because of heat_. won't know that w/o a probe it and DMM. in the meantime stop using other peoples' modded bios _esp if they don't have the card_. the stock bios or OC on kingpin cooling forums work just fine.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> DIBS ... I'll driver and pick it up.
> 
> The BitsPower 980KP block works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


You can drive here and pick up my 61% ASIC 780ti K|NGP|N and waterblock, Its boxed beautifully with fresh T paste on
stock heat sink and reflashed back to stock bios' good as new


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> highest i get is 1505/7840 w/PX overboost/kboost. set 1.231 - raising the voltage doesn't help. if you are crashing from just adding voltage - stop adding voltage, the temp goes up when adding voltage and it will lower voltage when the temp goes past ~64c.
> 
> so even if you add more voltage - _you could very well getting less voltage because of heat_. won't know that w/o a probe it and DMM. in the meantime stop using other peoples' modded bios _esp if they don't have the card_. the stock bios or OC on kingpin cooling forums work just fine.


MMh....it's a poor overclock for a Classified card....a reference overclock.
In this case I don't see reasons to buy a Classified, best performance-price are references + waterblock or with custom cooler.
THIS is a Classified card (gtx980 Classy).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I'll bet you a dollar yer wrong.


Dollar is the best....euro isn't in a good situation and everything costs more


----------



## Emissary of Pain

What is your typical power draw on the KPE when OC'd to around 1500/1550 ?

I am looking at upgrading my PSU (TX650w v2) just won't cut it as if my plans work I may actually be getting a second Kingpin

Any PSU recommendations ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> What is your typical power draw on the KPE when OC'd to around 1500/1550 ?
> 
> I am looking at upgrading my PSU (TX650w v2) just won't cut it as if my plans work I may actually be getting a second Kingpin
> 
> Any PSU recommendations ?


lol - that's barely enough for 1 KP... if it is enough at all. the EVGA 1300's are good PSUs at a fairly low price. Get at least 1200 watts.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Lg.C]G8R*
> 
> Thanks I sent a PM to skynet so hopefully I will hear something back.


if you are talking about the 780 classy than the rev 4 bios has support for all versions of card.

man im so excited, finally installed my card. it seems 1600 out of the box is no problem, going to post some screenshots in a sec. need to finish win 8.1 install. was doing 1570mhz 8400mhz out of the box but I stopped to install 8.1


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

80+ in stock go go go!


----------



## MunneY

So are the 72%


----------



## paskowitz

Just trying to get a judge of average performance for the 980ti Classy. I got a 21960 graphics score in Firestrike with clocks 1535/8000Mhz and +30mV. Below average, average, or above average?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> 80+ in stock go go go!


Mine was just 80+, 80.1% asic.


----------



## [Lg.C]G8R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> if you are talking about the 780 classy than the rev 4 bios has support for all versions of card.
> 
> man im so excited, finally installed my card. it seems 1600 out of the box is no problem, going to post some screenshots in a sec. need to finish win 8.1 install. was doing 1570mhz 8400mhz out of the box but I stopped to install 8.1


Yep 780 classifieds wit A1 chips. So the rev4 bios will work?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Lg.C]G8R*
> 
> Yep 780 classifieds wit A1 chips. So the rev4 bios will work?


ya that bios has support for all revisions made so it should be compatible with every single 780 classy.


----------



## [Lg.C]G8R

Thank you!


----------



## [Lg.C]G8R

In the notes it says for B1 chip though but I will give it a shot if you say it's good


----------



## ssiperko

Hey ballers .... 80+ is now in stock.

If anyone wants to get a 76+ for a swap on a SC TX with a block and back plate lemme know.









SS


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Just trying to get a judge of average performance for the 980ti Classy. I got a 21960 graphics score in Firestrike with clocks 1535/8000Mhz and +30mV. Below average, average, or above average?


I can run my card that high sometimes, but it's not stable. My highest stable clocks are 1500/8000 at +25mV, 24/7. Not sure what my regular FS score is, but my graphics score on FSE is above 10,000. I'd say, you're card is above average.

My card is a 75.2% ASIC.


----------



## sdmf74

@ Strongisland1 what are you using for a waterblock? (btw guys at least 6 weeks for EK wb if you want em)


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> 80+ in stock go go go!


There were a ton of 80%+ asics in the last batch that went to the US/EU. Highest was 89%! No chance to test it, but I think this one would go 1600+ and beat the 85% I have here that does 1620mhz firestrike at default voltage (1.16v). Someone got it, because they are already sold out about one hour or so


----------



## strong island 1

this card is really the nicest card I have ever seen in my life. Just a few minutes of testing on the air cooler real quick. Can't run physics because I am using a kingpin dark pot with no ln2 in it.

1575 core and 8400mhz memory, I just started with that memory speed so it hasnt crashed yet. This card looks really nice. The voltage under load is 1.15v, I need to play with the droop settings, might be able to get a bit more at 1.16v.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> this card is really the nicest card I have ever seen in my life. Just a few minutes of testing on the air cooler real quick. Can't run physics because I am using a kingpin dark pot with no ln2 in it.
> 
> 1575 core and 8400mhz memory, I just started with that memory speed so it hasnt crashed yet. This card looks really nice. The voltage under load is 1.15v, I need to play with the droop settings, might be able to get a bit more at 1.16v.


Yer gonna get 8800+ outta that memory.









Best wished on a top 3!









SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> this card is really the nicest card I have ever seen in my life. Just a few minutes of testing on the air cooler real quick. Can't run physics because I am using a kingpin dark pot with no ln2 in it.
> 
> 1575 core and 8400mhz memory, I just started with that memory speed so it hasnt crashed yet. This card looks really nice. The voltage under load is 1.15v, I need to play with the droop settings, might be able to get a bit more at 1.16v.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! one of those things: you actually get what you paid for.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Yer gonna get 8800+ outta that memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best wished on a top 3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


i just realized the memory was actually 8500mhz because the xoc bios has slightly higher default speed.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice! one of those things: you actually get what you paid for.


Relatively speaking I'm sure.









SS


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> this card is really the nicest card I have ever seen in my life. Just a few minutes of testing on the air cooler real quick. Can't run physics because I am using a kingpin dark pot with no ln2 in it.
> 
> 1575 core and 8400mhz memory, I just started with that memory speed so it hasnt crashed yet. This card looks really nice. The voltage under load is 1.15v, I need to play with the droop settings, might be able to get a bit more at 1.16v.


WOW! Love to hear that strong, made my day








Killer 980 Ti kp...be careful with her when you go cold man, Good luck!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - that's barely enough for 1 KP... if it is enough at all. the EVGA 1300's are good PSUs at a fairly low price. Get at least 1200 watts.


Ordered a 1200w Super Flower but the courier lost it and after fighting with them they reimbursed me fully, but now I cannot get stock on that again that is why I was hoping for some suggestions.

The next closest 1200w I can get is around 2.5x the price of the super flower









Might have to get a Coolermaster 1200v ... not sure how good it is. (just woke up will check for reviews @ work today)


----------



## looniam

the ripple suppression isn't as good excellent as the SF leadex platform but it does very well . .
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/V1200/1.html


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> this card is really the nicest card I have ever seen in my life. Just a few minutes of testing on the air cooler real quick. Can't run physics because I am using a kingpin dark pot with no ln2 in it.
> 
> 1575 core and 8400mhz memory, I just started with that memory speed so it hasnt crashed yet. This card looks really nice. The voltage under load is 1.15v, I need to play with the droop settings, might be able to get a bit more at 1.16v.


Nuts! 80.1% ASIC?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> this card is really the nicest card I have ever seen in my life. Just a few minutes of testing on the air cooler real quick. Can't run physics because I am using a kingpin dark pot with no ln2 in it.
> 
> 1575 core and 8400mhz memory, I just started with that memory speed so it hasnt crashed yet. This card looks really nice. The voltage under load is 1.15v, I need to play with the droop settings, might be able to get a bit more at 1.16v.


No ln2? Dice the pot instead!


----------



## delslow

So I have the 980 Ti Classy... PX and AB only let me boost the voltage by 50mV. Other cards like this Poseidon allows for higher voltage boosts in the software?

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_980_ti_poseidon_review,34.html

I'm a relative noob at this, but it seems like the 980 Ti Classy is not being supported very well by the community.


----------



## looniam

i am loving the autumn like weather and so does my card:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5817153

not earth shattering but personal best. to me it seems keeping the temps under 54c is making a difference . . rethinking about a kracken.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> WOW! Love to hear that strong, made my day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killer 980 Ti kp...be careful with her when you go cold man, Good luck!


thanks so much. When you actually hold this card in your hands and read thru the OC guide and see all the time and effort that was put into this card it is simply mind blowing, I'm not just saying it because it's you.

Usually most manufactures are separated by a few stupid features but this card is so far from anything that has ever been released in this industry, all the way from the small details to the big ones.

I have never been so excited to freeze a card. Hopefully I dont kill it like I did the golden 780 ti kpe I had.

EVGA is really killing it, my 1600 p2 is the nicest power supply I ever had. I'm having a blast with the epower cards, my 580 classy is awesome for the older benches and hardware points, and my evbot effortlessly controls everything.

I really am blown away by all this hardware. You, TIN and EVGA have done some amazing things for the OC community and the story of OC could never be told without you guys always pushing the limits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Nuts! 80.1% ASIC?


ya 80.1%, really looks like a beautiful card. The samsung memory scales so nicely with voltage at ambient temps, a little voltage tuning to 1.72v and 8800mhz is a piece of cake. And all the tuning options in evbot mixed with the hardware switches really makes tuning the card in a lot of fun.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> No ln2? Dice the pot instead!


Haha, I wish I had some right now, going to place an order for 100 liters today and have an amazing weekend coming up.

But the kingpin dark pot is so solid, I was testing the card all night with just the pot installed. Of course you need to take a break every once in a while but it really does work like a passive cooler almost, it's the first pot I ever bought 1.5 years ago and I never thought about needing a different one.


----------



## Kurai Kitsune

Pardon me, i'm looking to buy a partner for my 780ti. is there a place on this forum for WTB or WTS lists? I did do a few quick searches but didn't find anything. Do correct me if i'm rather blind.
Current card: 03G-P4-2888-KR


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Tried the Classy Overclock Tool?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurai Kitsune*
> 
> Pardon me, i'm looking to buy a partner for my 780ti. is there a place on this forum for WTB or WTS lists? I did do a few quick searches but didn't find anything. Do correct me if i'm rather blind.
> Current card: 03G-P4-2888-KR


http://www.overclock.net/f/14779/video

You can buy from there, but you will need 35 rep to post anything in that section.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Tried the Classy Overclock Tool?


TIL, there is a "Classy Overclock Tool." I'm aware of the tool for voltages, but there is one for overclocks?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Nope! Not beyond PrecisionX, AFAIK.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Haha, I wish I had some right now, going to place an order for 100 liters today and have an amazing weekend coming up.
> 
> But the kingpin dark pot is so solid, I was testing the card all night with just the pot installed. Of course you need to take a break every once in a while but it really does work like a passive cooler almost, it's the first pot I ever bought 1.5 years ago and I never thought about needing a different one.


Either way, that's high praise, especially since it was sitting on the 5960X.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

So my KPE is sitting in Chicago at the moment and I am trying to organize a courier to collect for me.

I have a question (I asked the nicest person on earth already for the information, but if I can get it here as well, so be it - I feel bad for bother the other guy so much)

The main brown box that the KPE gets packaged in to be shipped via UPS, what are the dimensions of that box ?


----------



## bl4ckdot

Hi,
Does anyone have issue with the 980Ti Classy fans ? When they are in use they make a weird acute sound in addition to their "normal" sound. I'll try to record it tonight. I'm pretty sure it's not coil noise because it only happens when the fans are running.


----------



## tigertank79

My gtx980Ti Classified with EK gtx780 Classy waterblock + original backplate.



http://imgur.com/4J62OJF




http://imgur.com/MtzJilV

I gained -50% of temperatures but only 2-3 step of benchs stability.
From 1496Mhz to 1522 in Valley and 3dmark and from 1483 to 1508 in Heaven.



http://imgur.com/R79MUjj




http://imgur.com/X6UNjDN




http://imgur.com/DhApjRq


Waiting for news about overvolting.

Overboost+Kboost 1,3V fail at secure frequencies also...


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> The main brown box that the KPE gets packaged in to be shipped via UPS, what are the dimensions of that box ?


I'm at work and won't be able to get to it until ~5:30pm EDT, but my KPE shipping materials are still sitting on top of a bookshelf next to my computer desk since I'm a sloblazy. I'll measure it and send you the dimensions when I get home.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Hello !

Is the 980 Classified [04G-P4-3988] allowed here?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> I'm at work and won't be able to get to it until ~5:30pm EDT, but my KPE shipping materials are still sitting on top of a bookshelf next to my computer desk since I'm a sloblazy. I'll measure it and send you the dimensions when I get home.


Thanks very much for the reply, but I managed to get the dimensions from another OCN member









Forgot that when I messaged him it was around 3am ... haha


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Thanks very much for the reply, but I managed to get the dimensions from another OCN member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot that when I messaged him it was around 3am ... haha


Haha, alright np. Glad you got it.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

For future reference for everybody, the card ships in a 16" x 14" x 6" box that weights 10 lbs!


----------



## leighspped

any one have any news on the TI waterblock?


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> any one have any news on the TI waterblock?


Look my post, EK GTX780 Classy.
Pcb of gtx980Ti is same of gtx780/gtx780TI Classified.

LINK

EDIT: I saw your photo just now, no compatibility with kingpin.


----------



## FlankerWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> any one have any news on the TI waterblock?


Two weeks ago: http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2378717
Quote:


> The EK 780 Classy that fits on the 980 Ti Classy, covers everything except the memory vrm at the end of the card but those one don't get that hot.
> 
> The block for the 980 Ti KPE is currently being designed so no ETA for now


And no more news so far.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> My gtx980Ti Classified with EK gtx780 Classy waterblock + original backplate.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/4J62OJF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/MtzJilV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gained -50% of temperatures but only 2-3 step of benchs stability.
> From 1496Mhz to 1522 in Valley and 3dmark and from 1483 to 1508 in Heaven.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/R79MUjj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/X6UNjDN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/DhApjRq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for news about overvolting.
> 
> Overboost+Kboost 1,3V fail at secure frequencies also...


very nice with the increased OCing w/lower temps.









have you found _any_ increase at clocks speeds with increasing the voltage over "stock"?


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> very nice with the increased OCing w/lower temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you found _any_ increase at clocks speeds with increasing the voltage over "stock"?


Thanks Looniam. No, I only unlocked from 1,2V to 1,21V(boost also increased one step) with bios taken here and modded with 1237-1237mV, 1150-1237mV, 1237-1237mV for main 3 slides. This bios unlock 1,21V but ever 1,21V max.
No more results with precisionx and/or classified tool.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> Hello !
> 
> Is the 980 Classified [04G-P4-3988] allowed here?


Yes for sure, This thread has been around for so long it felt like the owner's list became sort of pointless. Unless people like them? I need to update the OP a bit more this week. Mostly it's just a place for classy owners to hang out and learn and talk about there cards. All tools are also here and at kingpin cooling forum.

It's crazy, this thread has become the 3rd most replied to in nvidia section and the 5th most viewed. That's pretty cool considering it's limited to just classy's and kpe classy's


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

There should be separate threads for different generations, to avoid this mess we have lol


----------



## paskowitz

Ok, I don't think I am going to do any better than this (FS: 17689) on air. I think 18000 is not going to be close to achievable with this chip. Probably need 80+% ASIC for that. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5828327

I got my probe and multimeter hooked up today. Using MSI afterburner I max out at around 1.23V (on the MM). My card seems pretty happy there. I tried messing around with PX my card was not happy above 1.23 (I tried 1.237 and 1.248). With KBoost and overboost enabled, obviously the voltage remained constant but PX read the voltage as lower and and card downclocked as soon as I hit 60c. Is this normal? Max temps never got above 70C (so hopefully I did push things too far). What is the safe zone for voltage with the 980 ti Classy?


----------



## Godsarmy

Dual 980 kpe. Not quite finished but running. (Girl friends rig is y its pink) XD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Ok, I don't think I am going to do any better than this (FS: 17689) on air. I think 18000 is not going to be close to achievable with this chip. Probably need 80+% ASIC for that. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5828327
> 
> I got my probe and multimeter hooked up today. Using MSI afterburner I max out at around 1.23V (on the MM). My card seems pretty happy there. I tried messing around with PX my card was not happy above 1.23 (I tried 1.237 and 1.248). With KBoost and overboost enabled, obviously the voltage remained constant but PX read the voltage as lower and and card downclocked as soon as I hit 60c. Is this normal? Max temps never got above 70C (so hopefully I did push things too far). What is the safe zone for voltage with the 980 ti Classy?


i'm having the same experience - anything above 1.23v doesn't offer any benefits except i don't have any down clocking issue until ~ 74c.(didn't have a fan curve enabled)

i'm pretty sure that like the 780TI, anything 1.3 and below is fine on air.


----------



## Agenesis

Afterburner voltage adjustment works on the 980ti classy? Precision is simply terrible.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Godsarmy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dual 980 kpe. Not quite finished but running. (Girl friends rig is y its pink) XD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it. Looks good.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> My gtx980Ti Classified with EK gtx780 Classy waterblock + original backplate.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/4J62OJF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/MtzJilV
> 
> I gained -50% of temperatures but only 2-3 step of benchs stability.
> From 1496Mhz to 1522 in Valley and 3dmark and from 1483 to 1508 in Heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/R79MUjj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/X6UNjDN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/DhApjRq
> 
> 
> Waiting for news about overvolting.
> 
> Overboost+Kboost 1,3V fail at secure frequencies also...


I'd flip out if I got 30mhz more from water cooling. I probably won't, but unless I slap a block, I won't know for sure. Stock backplate looks really nice.


----------



## blzn57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Ok, I don't think I am going to do any better than this (FS: 17689) on air. I think 18000 is not going to be close to achievable with this chip. Probably need 80+% ASIC for that. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5828327
> 
> I got my probe and multimeter hooked up today. Using MSI afterburner I max out at around 1.23V (on the MM). My card seems pretty happy there. I tried messing around with PX my card was not happy above 1.23 (I tried 1.237 and 1.248). With KBoost and overboost enabled, obviously the voltage remained constant but PX read the voltage as lower and and card downclocked as soon as I hit 60c. Is this normal? Max temps never got above 70C (so hopefully I did push things too far). What is the safe zone for voltage with the 980 ti Classy?


I just got this last night on FS...http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5830902 . SLI 980 Classy(3988), custom bios on air. My ASIC's are 72.4 and 67.8. They run at 1.224V - 1.23V, seems to be the sweet spot. I have pushed the voltage all the way up to 1.378V, adding voltage only made things worse but did no harm to the card. My temps right are hitting around 58c. I will have them under water in about a week, not sure if I will be able to get much more out of them but like LaBestiaHumana said, if I got 30mhz on the core i would flip out!!!!


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Yes for sure, This thread has been around for so long it felt like the owner's list became sort of pointless. Unless people like them? I need to update the OP a bit more this week. Mostly it's just a place for classy owners to hang out and learn and talk about there cards. All tools are also here and at kingpin cooling forum.
> 
> It's crazy, this thread has become the 3rd most replied to in nvidia section and the 5th most viewed. That's pretty cool considering it's limited to just classy's and kpe classy's


Thanks alot !

Im coming from a 670 FTW .

I never owned a card like this before and i have to say i'm proud of it.

The thing is i dont know nothing about the Classified









So i do have some problems with her :

I also read some disgusting infos about *low gpu utilization* - i dont know if i'm affected but i recognized a peak from 20% up to 80% is that a normal behave on a 980 GPU?

Someone replied to me on another thread that the classy is unlocked http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported/2680_20#post_24338421

Only on ARK:Survival Evolved and Crysis3 i have 99% utilization.

ARMA 3 wont long run it closes itself without an error but could also be a bad patch [1.50] ! Playing on 1080p and nearly 120% Scaling.

She's boosting up to 1430mhz , bios @ stock .

I'm sure i forgot one or two things...









Setup: i7 2700K, Asus P8P67 Deluxe[bios:2103], 16GB Ram,


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blzn57*
> 
> I just got this last night on FS...http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5830902 . SLI 980 Classy(3988), custom bios on air. My ASIC's are 72.4 and 67.8. They run at 1.224V - 1.23V, seems to be the sweet spot. I have pushed the voltage all the way up to 1.378V, adding voltage only made things worse but did no harm to the card. My temps right are hitting around 58c. I will have them under water in about a week, not sure if I will be able to get much more out of them but like LaBestiaHumana said, if I got 30mhz on the core i would flip out!!!!


Thanks for the reply. Until I get the card under water, I think I'll keep things under 1.3V. I will probably have to go custom bios as well. Is the one on the Kingpin forum what most people are using?


----------



## TommyHere

Hi guys, I'm wondering if anyone could help I'm wondering what would be the easiest way into watercooling my gtx 980 Ti classified? I'm really satisfied with the speed at 1515 mhz boost and 8.6ghz memory overclock however it gets a little toasty. Now, I'm not looking into any custom waterblocks etc, I'm hing for something like the kraken or preferably the corsair gpu coolers? cheers in advance!


----------



## hotrod717

Having a titan x didn't anticipate getting a 980ti classy. Excuse this question as I'm very late to the party.
Is there a voltage tool for 980ti classy? I do t see one in op.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Having a titan x didn't anticipate getting a 980ti classy. Excuse this question as I'm very late to the party.
> Is there a voltage tool for 980ti classy? I do t see one in op.


The classified is kind of not good this time around, so better get a Kingpin or wait for the Lightning to be announced tomorrow.


----------



## blzn57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Until I get the card under water, I think I'll keep things under 1.3V. I will probably have to go custom bios as well. Is the one on the Kingpin forum what most people are using?


I modded the voltage and power tables on the stock 'OC' bios, but I did base it mostly off the classyX.rom . There are a lot of different bios out there for the classified but a lot seem to depend to much on drivers and classy model so i opted to mod my own, figured i would learn more this way considering Im newer to overclocking a GPU.

I did use the joe dirt bios, you can find it here at the bottom of the first post, JoedirtBios. With k-boost in PX it puts your gpu clock at around 1531 and mem +350. It worked on my 72ASIC card but that card can get 1550 on air, I haven't tried it on the 67ASIC yet cause I haven't been able to get it past 1500 so Im planning on trying it tonight. Just going to flash it right into the SLI setup and cross my fingers....

i just want to add that my two classys at stock ran at different voltages. The 72ASIC would have voltages of around 1.226-1.230V at load but the 67ASIC would only get 1.212V at load. By unlocking and modifying the voltage tables they both run at around 1.226V at load but they still boost to different clocks, 1417 for the 67 and 1430 for the 72. i found that I have to now always have the 72 card -13mhz when i am overclocking to keep them at the same clock.

On another note I also found it necessary for the two cards to have the same bios for best overclocking, in particular the memory. With the two different stock bios I was only able to get +100 on the memory in SLI, I can now get +500 in SLI. Im not sure how common it is getting two different stock bios when you buy two cards but it definitely did not help in when running sli.

I'm curious if anybody can add to the reason I get such a good memory overclock when i am running the exact same bios on both cards versus different bios. Like I said i am new to overclocking and i only modded the voltage and power tables so i guess my question should be why the memory got such a great boost? They both run at 1.642V on the stock and modded bios.....


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Having a titan x didn't anticipate getting a 980ti classy. Excuse this question as I'm very late to the party.
> Is there a voltage tool for 980ti classy? I do t see one in op.


its here:
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=26578&postcount=1

or enable overboost/overvoltage in PX. it will adjust it as confirmed w/DMM.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> The classified is kind of not good this time around, so better get a Kingpin or wait for the Lightning to be announced tomorrow.


Good news, but unless they be totally unlocked this time, not going to help without ABX *Which I've been waiting on over a month*. I know the "code" , but always found that work around to be flaky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> its here:
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=26578&postcount=1
> 
> or enable overboost/overvoltage in PX. it will adjust it as confirmed w/DMM.


Is there confirmation on this actually working to previous values? I.E, 1.5v+? Would think SI would already have it linked if legit.


----------



## Xoriam

so it seems I might have another chance at getting a 980 TI Classified.
However I'm really not too sure about it.
My plan was to watercool it after alittle while when i got the money to buy the block for it etc.
However what I'm reading i see people saying the blocks which are compatible are not covering certain parts of the card?

I'm wondering if I should get this card, and WC it at a later date when I can afford it.
Or really just get the SC+ buy a TX full block and watercool straight away.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Good news, but unless they be totally unlocked this time, not going to help without ABX *Which I've been waiting on over a month*. I know the "code" , but always found that work around to be flaky.


I agree, there are more hurdles to get through to get Voltage control on Lightning when compared to Classified or Kingpin. But this gen, Kingpin is way better then Classified for your purposes ( Sub-zero).


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> [Is there confirmation on this actually working to previous values? I.E, 1.5v+? Would think SI would already have it linked if legit.


SI has been too busy to update the OP for awhile now.

though if you want to know . . .


but that kind of voltage is utter pointless unless you freeze it like a popsicle. seriously 1.22 to 1.23 is about my sweet spot. (on cold days 1.25 - 1.27 does work until it hits ~54c)

btw, i only upped the vcore to that to shut up some FUD.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> any one have any news on the TI waterblock?
> 
> EK 6+ weeks / Bitspower No go, prolly why EK thinks they can provide 0 customer service.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighspped*
> 
> any one have any news on the TI waterblock?


EK 6+ weeks / Bitspower No go, prolly why EK thinks its ok to provide 0 customer service.


----------



## coyaba

Hello all

I have a some issue

I bought new case core v1 and motherboard x99e itx I instal my old evga 780ti class kingpin but when I press power button is no signal on my monitor...
I dont have idea whats is wrong

Thanks for help


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> SI has been too busy to update the OP for awhile now.
> 
> though if you want to know . . .
> 
> 
> but that kind of voltage is utter pointless unless you freeze it like a popsicle. seriously 1.22 to 1.23 is about my sweet spot. (on cold days 1.25 - 1.27 does work until it hits ~54c)
> 
> btw, i only upped the vcore to that to shut up some FUD.


Freezing like a popsicle is what i do darn near everyday. Appreciate the confirmation. After the disappointments of 980 kp, i have a hard time going with a 980ti kp. Most recent nvidia cards dont wake up intil you hit them with 1.45v or so.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> SI has been too busy to update the OP for awhile now.
> 
> though if you want to know . . .
> 
> 
> but that kind of voltage is utter pointless unless you freeze it like a popsicle. seriously 1.22 to 1.23 is about my sweet spot. (on cold days 1.25 - 1.27 does work until it hits ~54c)
> 
> btw, i only upped the vcore to that to shut up some FUD.


Voltage is real....but the problem is oc+ov with precisionX and classified tool 2.1.2.
Nothing after 1,21V is stable....crashes with secure frequencies also(stable with official 1,2-1,21V)









Anyone has tried with evbot for decent overclock's increment more than 1,2 or 1,21V?


----------



## Kranik

I'm looking at picking up either a GTX 980 Classified or a GTX 980 KPE. I've found both the KPE and the first revision of the Classified (2988) online for the same amount of money. I don't plan on doing extreme overclocking, just going to water block it up and try my hand at it a bit but the KPE is a no-brainer based on the price right?


----------



## delslow

Looks like the Lightning reviews are up... Hynix memory. GG. Looks like Kingpin is the King until we see the Matrix from ASUS this September.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> I'm looking at picking up either a GTX 980 Classified or a GTX 980 KPE. I've found both the KPE and the first revision of the Classified (2988) online for the same amount of money. I don't plan on doing extreme overclocking, just going to water block it up and try my hand at it a bit but the KPE is a no-brainer based on the price right?


The 980 KPE is a great card.

Mine didn't need much (if any) volts to run acceptable clocks on air or water.









SS


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> Looks like the Lightning reviews are up... Hynix memory. GG. Looks like Kingpin is the King until we see the Matrix from ASUS this September.


Link: http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/msi-geforce-gtx-980-ti-lightning-review,1.html

Pretty average. Again, demonstrating there is little appreciable difference between custom 980 ti boards on air (outside of KPE I guess...).


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Link: http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/msi-geforce-gtx-980-ti-lightning-review,1.html
> 
> Pretty average. Again, demonstrating there is little appreciable difference between custom 980 ti boards on air (outside of KPE I guess...).


The biggest difference is temp to noise ratios.









SS


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> Looks like the Lightning reviews are up... Hynix memory. GG. Looks like Kingpin is the King until we see the Matrix from ASUS this September.


Great card and great software support.
With Afterburner overvolt up to 1.3V. Don't need overboost, kboost, unofficial classified tool...for an unstable situation and an unreal monitoring









This is a software support....not precisionX.


----------



## barsh90

What firestrike graphic scores are you guys getting with the kinpin when overclocked on air?

(Regular firestrike (not extreme))


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> What firestrike graphic scores are you guys getting with the kinpin when overclocked on air?


Got this on FS ultra on air:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7983919
http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/1260_20#post_24242225


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Got this on FS ultra on air:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7983919
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/1260_20#post_24242225


Can you run normal firestrike?


----------



## sdmf74

got it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Link: http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/msi-geforce-gtx-980-ti-lightning-review,1.html
> 
> Pretty average. Again, demonstrating there is little appreciable difference between custom 980 ti boards on air (outside of KPE I guess...).


Eh, I'd say on air the tiKP is in the same group... but it has the BEST air cooler (ever, no really)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Can you run normal firestrike?


don;t have an air run only water... http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30/1500_50#post_24264596


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> I'm looking at picking up either a GTX 980 Classified or a GTX 980 KPE. I've found both the KPE and the first revision of the Classified (2988) online for the same amount of money. I don't plan on doing extreme overclocking, just going to water block it up and try my hand at it a bit but the KPE is a no-brainer based on the price right?


If it's at a good price, I'd say go for the Kingpin. If it's still $200-250 above all the others (I haven't looked at pricing recently, and Canada always winds up with different pricing anyways) ... Then I'd say get the classified. But I was hearing it was what, $499 USD now for the 980 KPE which is a really nice price in my opinion...


----------



## Elkim

Yo guys.

Sold my 780Ti KPE at May, since yesterday, I ran with HD 5770







Then I recieved 980 Ti KPE day ago. ASIC 75,3%

My results on AIR so far.

What Its capable at stock voltages (no MEMs OC, just core)



http://hwbot.org/submission/2963078_

then +25mV (just one try)



http://hwbot.org/submission/2963105_

Ofc, I will push it







))

Thoughts? Any FS EXs for compare?


----------



## Kranik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If it's at a good price, I'd say go for the Kingpin. If it's still $200-250 above all the others (I haven't looked at pricing recently, and Canada always winds up with different pricing anyways) ... Then I'd say get the classified. But I was hearing it was what, $499 USD now for the 980 KPE which is a really nice price in my opinion...


The KPE sells for $599 on Newegg but I felt like if I was going to do that I'd go $80 more and get a 980Ti. Happened to look on a popular auction site to see if there were any good deals and found a very lightly used 980 KPE for $450 shipped and figured it I was going to do it that'd likely be one of the lowest prices I'd find so I went for it. Should be here by the end of next week!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

For 2 days Newegg had classies in stock, I couldn't resist and bought another. Crossing my fingers for a decent clocker.

If I get 1500mhz from the second one and temps are under control, I won't even bother with blocks this Gen.


----------



## codybby

Received 2 72.2% 980Ti kingpins and both crash at 1440Mhz on the core which about a +40 offset. Please tell me I'm doing something wrong


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> For 2 days Newegg had classies in stock, I couldn't resist and bought another. Crossing my fingers for a decent clocker.
> 
> If I get 1500mhz from the second one and temps are under control, I won't even bother with blocks this Gen.


are you sure no blocks?

i mean i have my case just off center on the table in front of me w/side off turned to the right - open side facing me - and when benching FS w/100% fans it feels like a hair dryer on low on my face.

two of them have to dump some heat in a case that even great air flow might have a problem handling. please know i'm not trying to rain on your parade.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> are you sure no blocks?
> 
> i mean i have my case just off center on the table in front of me w/side off turned to the right - open side facing me - and when benching FS w/100% fans it feels like a hair dryer on low on my face.
> 
> two of them have to dump some heat in a case that even great air flow might have a problem handling. please know i'm not trying to rain on your parade.


I'll have to see, my 900D exhaust air at the top. I may, but I can use the 300usd for blocks towards motorcycle parts/gear. If I have a throttling problem, I'll get them for sure.


----------



## Corbairion

I just got my EVGA 980 Ti Classified. Can someone point me to some info on what to do and what not to do on overclocking?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codybby*
> 
> Received 2 72.2% 980Ti kingpins and both crash at 1440Mhz on the core which about a +40 offset. Please tell me I'm doing something wrong


Did you test them both individually? Reinstalled drivers? things like that?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corbairion*
> 
> I just got my EVGA 980 Ti Classified. Can someone point me to some info on what to do and what not to do on overclocking?


have you OC'd a gpu before? - looking at your sig you seem to know about cpus.









first DO NOTs:

do not jack up the voltage, maybe hold off completely doing that.

do not believe AB, PX or GPU-Z voltage readings.

do use PX w/overboost/overvoltage enabled or the classy tool ver 2.1.2 to increase the voltage very very slightly if you crash OCing at "stock" voltage. i'd suggest not going past 1.225 _setting_ in either unless you have a probe it and DMM to get the correct voltage readings.

keeping temps as low as possible affects your core speed more than voltage! well not 100% but . . . .yeah.

you can also grab k|ingp|n's OC bios for the 980TIclassy. it really is the same as the LN2 bios already on the card but with a higher 100% fan speed - flash tool is in that post also.

just start benching playing games at "out of the box" settings before you go cray cray.


----------



## Corbairion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> have you OC'd a gpu before? - looking at your sig you seem to know about cpus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first DO NOTs:
> 
> do not jack up the voltage, maybe hold off completely doing that.
> 
> do not believe AB, PX or GPU-Z voltage readings.
> 
> do use PX w/overboost/overvoltage enabled or the classy tool ver 2.1.2 to increase the voltage very very slightly if you crash OCing at "stock" voltage. i'd suggest not going past 1.225 _setting_ in either unless you have a probe it and DMM to get the correct voltage readings.
> 
> keeping temps as low as possible affects your core speed more than voltage! well not 100% but . . . .yeah.
> 
> you can also grab k|ingp|n's OC bios for the 980TIclassy. it really is the same as the LN2 bios already on the card but with a higher 100% fan speed - flash tool is in that post also.
> 
> just start benching playing games at "out of the box" settings before you go cray cray.


Haven't done a lot of OCing yet.
I have Precision X installed and running. (It seems to crash a lot on Windows 10) I have the latest 5.3.7 but still seams unstable.
Temps are at 58 C air cooled. I am waiting for my CaseLabs MAGNUM SMA8 to arrive and then I will try my hand at water cooling.

So question on the OC bios, it mentions "Always wise to uninstall your cards driver fist before flashing." how do you do that if you are using it in your system?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corbairion*
> 
> Haven't done a lot of OCing yet.
> I have Precision X installed and running. (It seems to crash a lot on Windows 10) I have the latest 5.3.7 but still seams unstable.
> Temps are at 58 C air cooled. I am waiting for my CaseLabs MAGNUM SMA8 to arrive and then I will try my hand at water cooling.
> 
> So question on the OC bios, it mentions "Always wise to uninstall your cards driver fist before flashing." how do you do that if you are using it in your system?


oh, oops. you don't need to uninstall/disable drivers/devices anymore.

and i believe this is a newer NVflash that that one:

NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.227_x64.zip 957k .zip file


its joe dirts version and @ssiperko can confirm all you have/need to do i drag the rom file over/on the nvflash.exe. (little "pop up" open with nvflash.exe)

windows will ask if you want to run nvflash - click ok. then a command prompt window will pop up and prompt you to confirm the flash. press y and off you go. reboot for the new flash to take effect/enabled. - just did all that myself real quick to make sure.









don't freak when the screen goes blank quickly disabling/enabling the driver.









oh yeah, PX crashes on me when i enable KBOOST


----------



## sdmf74

Which benchmarks are you guys using to dial in your kingpin oc's?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Which benchmarks are you guys using to dial in your kingpin oc's?


For 24/7? Bench is just bench. Push to limit to get maximum scores when you use a bench, 24x7 stability is irrelevant when I'm benching personally, as long as score goes up I keep pushing.

Now as for gaming overclocks, honestly, I just leave the card stock. At 1460+ Boost clocks, it's fast enough, especially with two.


----------



## sdmf74

Right on, With single card I like to oc for games but a rock solid gaming oc, crashes are annoying. Honestly I havent even benched it yet I wanted to test this audio mod I did on my rog front base and I went from a quik test in BF4 to playing for the past 3.5 hours, lol.


----------



## sdmf74

Who still needs to register their Classy 980ti or K|NGP|N graphics card with EVGA? *Lets swap affiliate codes,* Im getting ready to register now so the sooner the better.

MY AFFILIATE CODE IS AIOOELGF77


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corbairion*
> 
> I just got my EVGA 980 Ti Classified. Can someone point me to some info on what to do and what not to do on overclocking?


With my gtx980 Ti Classy I have just unlocked 1,21V using this bios.

Default unlocked bios:


http://imgur.com/HT9WLNn


Modded unlocked bios:


http://imgur.com/iyJbxKs


With 1,21V I have 1522MHz max. stable BUT NO OV/OC RESULTS over 1,21V with precisionX overboost or classified tool 2.1.2 , only crashes. My card is watercooled and I have 38°C max.
Waiting your results...


----------



## 1M4TO

guys before i get it, is the 980 ti classified locked to 1.212? thanks


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> guys before i get it, is the 980 ti classified locked to 1.212? thanks


Looniam published screenshots when dmm detect voltage over 1.21V. Voltage seems to be but..... ov with precisionX or classified tool it's a problem.
My friend also have a Classified and no more results with evbot.

I wait Corbairion's tests.

P.S. I modded bios with overvoltage also but nothing...1,212V is max.


----------



## Corbairion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Looniam published screenshots when dmm detect voltage over 1.21V. Voltage seems to be but..... ov with precisionX or classified tool it's a problem.
> My friend also have a Classified and no more results with evbot.
> 
> I wait Corbairion's tests.
> 
> P.S. I modded bios with overvoltage also but nothing...1,212V is max.


Ok I switched to the LN2 bios. Add made some tweeks. How does this look?


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corbairion*
> 
> Ok I switched to the LN2 bios. Add made some tweeks. How does this look?


Your vga goes to 1,21V with default LN2 bios? Version?
Mine is 84.00.36.01.92. Tnx!

For Valley use ExtremeHD preset.


----------



## Corbairion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Your vga goes to 1,21V with default LN2 bios? Version?
> Mine is 84.00.36.01.92. Tnx!
> 
> For Valley use ExtremeHD preset.


Ok her is a nub question. How do I find out my LN2 bios ver?


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corbairion*
> 
> Ok her is a nub question. How do I find out my LN2 bios ver?


Use gpu-z.








It's used also for saving a copy of bios in .rom file.

If your is different from mine, please save a copy and upload it. Tnx!


----------



## rascal03

hey guys,

Just received my classy a few days ago and this is my first time with one. I have other cards before but have never run into this problem


I tried to use nvflash to get the original bios but that says unable to set up nvflash driver and quits out. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Corbairion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Use gpu-z.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's used also for saving a copy of bios in .rom file.
> 
> If your is different from mine, please save a copy and upload it. Tnx!


No it's the same version as yours, 84.00.36.01.92

Ok next question, using PX, what is the difference between OVERVOLTAGE and OVERBOOST?

and why when I adjust the OVERVOLTAGE the VOLTAGE level doesn't change from 1212 mv?


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corbairion*
> 
> No it's the same version as yours, 84.00.36.01.92
> 
> Ok next question, using PX, what is the difference between OVERVOLTAGE and OVERBOOST?
> 
> and why when I adjust the OVERVOLTAGE the VOLTAGE level doesn't change from 1212 mv?


Because precisionX(and msi afterburner) don't support native overvoltage of custom Classified/Kingpin cards.
Overvoltage is classic volts regulator, overboost push voltage over regular 1,21V but often creates problems.
An alternative is classified tool 2.1.2 but best are evbot for overvolt and a dmm for monitoring.


----------



## Corbairion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Because precisionX(and msi afterburner) don't support native overvoltage of custom Classified/Kingpin cards.
> Overvoltage is classic volts regulator, overboost push voltage over regular 1,21V but often creates problems.
> An alternative is classified tool 2.1.2 but best are evbot for overvolt and a dmm for monitoring.


So the Classy Tool is showing 1.2v and PX is showing 1.212v correct?


----------



## Corbairion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> oh, oops. you don't need to uninstall/disable drivers/devices anymore.
> 
> and i believe this is a newer NVflash that that one:
> 
> NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.227_x64.zip 957k .zip file
> 
> 
> its joe dirts version and @ssiperko can confirm all you have/need to do i drag the rom file over/on the nvflash.exe. (little "pop up" open with nvflash.exe)
> 
> windows will ask if you want to run nvflash - click ok. then a command prompt window will pop up and prompt you to confirm the flash. press y and off you go. reboot for the new flash to take effect/enabled. - just did all that myself real quick to make sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't freak when the screen goes blank quickly disabling/enabling the driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, PX crashes on me when i enable KBOOST


So a couple of questions before I flash the bios. How do I control which bios to flash, and which one should I flash?


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corbairion*
> 
> So the Classy Tool is showing 1.2v and PX is showing 1.212v correct?


Only a DMM can tell you the real GPU voltage. There is always a little drop and every card is different


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corbairion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Use gpu-z.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's used also for saving a copy of bios in .rom file.
> 
> If your is different from mine, please save a copy and upload it. Tnx!
> 
> 
> 
> No it's the same version as yours, 84.00.36.01.92
> 
> Ok next question, using PX, what is the difference between OVERVOLTAGE and OVERBOOST?
> 
> and why when I adjust the OVERVOLTAGE the VOLTAGE level doesn't change from 1212 mv?
Click to expand...

default:


overvoltage enables +12, +25 ect: (hard to see but same DMM reading)


overboost: enables specific voltage . 1.212 1.225 ect (adjusting enables overvoltage!)


are we ever going to _not trust OSD readings_ yet?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corbairion*
> 
> So a couple of questions before I flash the bios. How do I control which bios to flash, and which one should I flash?


your choice, which ever one you have switch to: if you want to keep the "stock bios" on the card then shutdown switch to LN2 bios - reboot and flash that.

you know where the switch is, right? (between the evbot and probe it connectors).

i am suggesting replacing the LN2 bios with the OC bios from kingpin cooling for benching since it has a higher fan speed for a little better cooling on air.


----------



## Corbairion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> your choice, which ever one you have switch to: if you want to keep the "stock bios" on the card then shutdown switch to LN2 bios - reboot and flash that.
> 
> you know where the switch is, right? (between the evbot and probe it connectors).
> 
> i am suggesting replacing the LN2 bios with the OC bios from kingpin cooling for benching since it has a higher fan speed for a little better cooling on air.


Yes I found the bios switch.







so what are the pin outs on the board? and do you just use the standard probes that come with the DMM?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> default:
> 
> 
> overvoltage enables +12, +25 ect: (hard to see but same DMM reading)
> 
> 
> overboost: enables specific voltage . 1.212 1.225 ect (adjusting enables overvoltage!)
> 
> 
> are we ever going to _not trust OSD readings_ yet?


Where are your leads poking the card? I have a DMM, but once I start overvolting, I kinda want to know with precision.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Where are your leads poking the card? I have a DMM, but once I start overvolting, I kinda want to know with precision.



Right above the text 'GTX 980Ti' and the exposed heat sink there's multiple pins that this connects to.

It is featured on every GTX Classified card afaik.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corbairion*
> 
> Yes I found the bios switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what are the pin outs on the board? and do you just use the standard probes that come with the DMM?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Where are your leads poking the card? I have a DMM, but once I start overvolting, I kinda want to know with precision.


*Probe it Connector*


----------



## sdmf74

So no takers on swapping affiliate codes, I just thought it be good to get in on the prize drawing. Let me know gonna register some time tonight. PM me with you affiliate code if you wanna swap thanks!


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> are we ever going to _not trust OSD readings_ yet?


Yes, dmm is best way.
Looniam precisionX read 1,21V with your Classified and LN2 bios?
Mine not...if you have seen my posts, only if I modify ln2 bios.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> *Probe it Connector*


Where can I buy a probe it in europe? Tnx!


----------



## Kimir

You are supposed to have it with the card, you can request it to the support.


----------



## sdmf74

How much of a difference are you guys seeing in voltage between the DMM & software typically? Im curious to see if its much different than what we saw with 780ti kingpin.
Havent hooked mine up yet till I get some stock numbers


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You are supposed to have it with the card, you can request it to the support.


Not in bundle with Classy card, I presume only with Kingpin.


----------



## sdmf74

this thread is slowing down bigtime.
I need help I have been having troubles since I hooked up my new kingpin and I dont know if its the problem or if its a driver issue or what but my resolution keeps changing to low res and when
I try to change it back it only shows a few low res solutions, no 1080p 144hz. It happens with Nvidias 2 most recent drivers but when I uninstall the driver and let windows search for it it installs ver.353.82
which fixes things until I update to either of the 2 newest ones. Then when I finally get my 144hz setting to appear and select it if I try and open valley or click on PX it defaults back to low resolution
then I gotta repeat steps again.
In display adapter properties in monitor under events it says device not migrated, whatever that means. I just ran the nividia driver uninstaller and got 1080p back but 144hz is not showing up, Ive been at this for hours
Could it be my displayport cable? I am at a loss. Any suggestions?

cant create a custom res for some reason & I have always used 144hz


This is crazy, any ideas? I cant even find a good displayport cable anywhere preferrably 10ft so I can see if that helps


----------



## Kimir

Have you tried DDU (display driver uninstaller) then clean install NVidia driver? I'd go that way.
Or it could be some wicked issue with win10.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> How much of a difference are you guys seeing in voltage between the DMM & software typically? Im curious to see if its much different than what we saw with 780ti kingpin.
> Havent hooked mine up yet till I get some stock numbers


If vdroop is disabled, they are almost identical on mine.


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> If vdroop is disabled, they are almost identical on mine.


How do you disable vdroop?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> How do you disable vdroop?


Classy tool or EVbot.

SS


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Have you tried DDU (display driver uninstaller) then clean install NVidia driver? I'd go that way.
> Or it could be some wicked issue with win10.


Yep I ran DDU in safe mode cause it seems like a driver issue but the new driver released today is doing the same thing. Could be a windows 10 issue? thats why im puttin it out there to see if anyone else
is having the same issue cause I really dont want it to be my gpu. I just went to evry place local to find a replacement DP cable with no luck







It wont even detect 144hz now w/ DP but will with DVI









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> If vdroop is disabled, they are almost identical on mine.


ok Thanx

Are some of these guys hitting 1550mhz KPE with no adjustment to voltage or are they bumping v slightly?


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Are some of these guys hitting 1550mhz KPE with no adjustment to voltage or are they bumping v slightly?


I set 1.18V with the Classy Tool (I didn't touch the VDroop).


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Are some of these guys hitting 1550mhz KPE with no adjustment to voltage or are they bumping v slightly?


Using the XOC bios and the default volts 1.15-1.18 or something like that I was hitting 1550+ with mine on air.

There is little to no scaling with more volts on air, and pretty similar to ambient watercooling as well.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> How do you disable vdroop?


Using the EVBot or FTW12345's little tool 2.1.2 also working on 980 Ti KPE.


----------



## looniam

i'll say this though::

that sammy vram OCing makes my "vanilla" classy's hynix look like trash.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Using the XOC bios and the default volts 1.15-1.18 or something like that I was hitting 1550+ with mine on air.
> 
> There is little to no scaling with more volts on air, and pretty similar to ambient watercooling as well.


same experience here.. water cooling helped only very little for clock ceiling vs air. this really is an LN2 users dream card!


----------



## Dissolution187

Can someone inbox me some tips on how to OC my 980 classy? Should I be flashing the bios or nah? Should I be using the voltage tool or nah? Should I be using msi AB to change clock speeds?

Thanks.


----------



## Elkim

Hey guys,

tryin to flash XOC BIOS from KPCF but always getting this



Using last release of nvflash from techpowerup and WIN10.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> tryin to flash XOC BIOS from KPCF but always getting this
> 
> 
> 
> Using last release of nvflash from techpowerup and WIN10.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


Might be a WIN10 thing. Try to get the cert bypassed version of NVFLASH from JoeDirt ( It's on OCN somewhere )


----------



## Elkim

Thanks man, it helped.

Damn XOC BIOS







Got 10°C cooler and almost 200pts better score.


----------



## sdmf74

Anyone else notice how precision x use to allow a screenshot to be taken at any time but now only when running a benchmark/game etc.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Might be a WIN10 thing. Try to get the cert bypassed version of NVFLASH from JoeDirt ( It's on OCN somewhere )


It's in the first post of the Titan X thread .









http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club


----------



## Jpmboy

if youu are on W10, use this version: NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.227_x64


----------



## RickyOG90

Hey guys, I was looking at upgrading my gtx 780 classified hydro copper to a gtx 980 ti classified, and I was wondering about water blocks. Would a titan x hydro copper block fit on the 980 ti classified? I've been looking around and keep getting mixed information about it. I did look at EK water blocks but I don't want a nickel waterblock as the rest of my water cooling system is copper based.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickyOG90*
> 
> Hey guys, I was looking at upgrading my gtx 780 classified hydro copper to a gtx 980 ti classified, and I was wondering about water blocks. Would a titan x hydro copper block fit on the 980 ti classified? I've been looking around and keep getting mixed information about it. I did look at EK water blocks but I don't want a nickel waterblock as the rest of my water cooling system is copper based.


As far as I know the titan x block will only fit the reference 980 ti.

This block fits the 980 ti classified, EK-FC780 GTX Classy
http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fc980ti-classy-k-ngp-n-fc780-gtx-classy-nickel.html

Looks like they have it in Acetal now too.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fc980ti-classy-k-ngp-n-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel.html

I just ordered two last Friday, looks like they are out of stock already on the first one.


----------



## RickyOG90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> As far as I know the titan x block will only fit the reference 980 ti.
> 
> This block fits the 980 ti classified, EK-FC780 GTX Classy
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fc980ti-classy-k-ngp-n-fc780-gtx-classy-nickel.html
> 
> Looks like they have it in Acetal now too.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fc980ti-classy-k-ngp-n-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel.html
> 
> I just ordered two last Friday, looks like they are out of stock already on the first one.


Yea I saw those but they're Nickel based waterblocks unfortunately =/ My CPU and radiators are all copper based, and we all know that mixing metals in your custom loop will make for a bad time lol


----------



## RickyOG90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> As far as I know the titan x block will only fit the reference 980 ti.
> 
> This block fits the 980 ti classified, EK-FC780 GTX Classy
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fc980ti-classy-k-ngp-n-fc780-gtx-classy-nickel.html
> 
> Looks like they have it in Acetal now too.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fc980ti-classy-k-ngp-n-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel.html
> 
> I just ordered two last Friday, looks like they are out of stock already on the first one.


actually..... Is there a possibility that the gtx 780 classified hydro copper waterblock could fit on the gtx 980 ti classified? I know some things are slightly different, but when looking at the PCB's side by side, they look just about identical
this is the gtx 980 ti classified pcb


and this is the gtx 780 classified hydro copper pcb


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickyOG90*
> 
> Yea I saw those but they're Nickel based waterblocks unfortunately =/ My CPU and radiators are all copper based, and we all know that mixing metals in your custom loop will make for a bad time lol


You'll have to stick with a reference card then. I know the EK rep stated they are not making a new 980 ti Claissified block, they just made more of the 780 ti Classified blocks.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickyOG90*
> 
> actually..... Is there a possibility that the gtx 780 classified hydro copper waterblock could fit on the gtx 980 ti classified? I know some things are slightly different, but when looking at the PCB's side by side, they look just about identical
> this is the gtx 980 ti classified pcb
> 
> 
> and this is the gtx 780 classified hydro copper pcb


You would think that it would fit. Let us know if it works.


----------



## RickyOG90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> You would think that it would fit. Let us know if it works.


Hopefully! haha well if anybody else has inputs, I will great appreciate it. It would be killer to take the 780 classified apart just to find out that its not compatible and then spend the rest of the day reassemblying the 780 classified so I can reinstall it.


----------



## Dissolution187

Can anyone in box me some tips on how to OC a stock 980 classified?


----------



## sdmf74

Anyone else here using a benq xl2420te monitor & the displayport adapter that comes with the new kingpin? I still cant figure out why my resoltion keeps changing every reboot
& it doesnt seem to want to display 144hz. Bad Kingpin? IM gonna order a new displayport cable tonight but everything worked fine on 780ti kingpin, minus using the displayport adapter


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Anyone else here using a benq xl2420te monitor & the displayport adapter that comes with the new kingpin? I still cant figure out why my resoltion keeps changing every reboot
> & it doesnt seem to want to display 144hz. Bad Kingpin? IM gonna order a new displayport cable tonight but everything worked fine on 780ti kingpin, minus using the displayport adapter


Dude DP adapters are junk at 144Hz. Get a true MiniDP -> DP cable.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Dude DP adapters are junk at 144Hz. Get a true MiniDP -> DP cable.


Well Im using the one that came with the card cause I only had a full size DP cable & apparetly it wont even work at 144hz, Im looking around but cant find a good DP to mini DP.
*Do you know where I can find a good DP to mini DP ver 1.2 cable 10ft?*

This seems to be the best my card will do on valley @ stock settings with stock bios. (Universal block) How does this compare with some of the other cards out there?
Now to see if a different bios and adding voltage helps.


----------



## Kimir

You probably can find such cable on amazon, like this one:
http://www.startech.com/Cables/Audio-Video/DisplayPort/4m-Mini-DisplayPort-to-DisplayPort-Adapter-Cable-Male-to-Male-Mini-DP-to-DP~MDP2DPMM4M


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Well Im using the one that came with the card cause I only had a full size DP cable & apparetly it wont even work at 144hz, Im looking around but cant find a good DP to mini DP.
> *Do you know where I can find a good DP to mini DP ver 1.2 cable 10ft?*
> 
> This seems to be the best my card will do on valley @ stock settings with stock bios. (Universal block) How does this compare with some of the other cards out there?
> Now to see if a different bios and adding voltage helps.


In the US, "Bluejeans cables" top quality and low(er) cost. http://www.bluejeanscable.com/

or http://www.cablestogo.com/
tho...
I haven't had any issues using the included adapter at 1440P/144Hz or 4K/60


----------



## sdmf74

Thanks guys ill check those out

AHH man thats not good, I tried the second one thinking the first one was bad and it worked 144hz........ for a minute, rebooted and bam 800x600 and all res' except 3 lower ones are just missing








Was thinkin its driver issue but 2 most recent nvidia drivers doing same thing, Maybe windows 10. Are you guys using windows 10. Gonna suck if I gotta rma after all I went through with the EK waterblock
advertising fiasco.

What up Strongisland when you gonna get page1 updated, I heard you been busy just hopin we could get all the tools etc. in one place, THANKS!


----------



## Vayne4800

I got 72% and 74% ASIC models. Latest drivers and windows 10 with everything on system up to date. 750D case with two fans infront (inflow) and one at back (outflow) and two top (outflow). All corsair silent fans with pretty decent airflow.

Motherboard is R5E. CPU is 5930k with Noctua heatsink and fan. OCed to 4.2Ghz and tested for stability through realbench with 8 hour runs multiple times without issues. PSU is ax1200i.

Anyway, The cards on stock settings boost to 1404Mhz. Pretty sure I can get similar or better results with an SC or SC+ model...

My room temp is 74-75F. No way I get the same temperatures as you do! Note the following:

I opened front panel (none airflow edition) and temps went from 84C to 79C on top card with fan curve reaching 90-100%. Already ordered a 750D Airflow Kit and should arrive end of this week.

In the mean while, I did the following:
- Switched BIOS to OC.
- No side panel.
- Stock voltages.
- Set fan to automatic (Aggressive).

Now the highest temperature I get is 74C on top card and this is if I really let it run heaven for a long time! So basically the cards are cooling fine and it was indeed my case setup. As I mentioned above, already working to make major changes to the case.

Still, for Kingpins, the results are underwhelming. Check below.

Tested the following in Firestrike regular:
- Core = +100Mhz (~1506Mhz)= red lines
- Core = +90Mhz (~1493Mhz)= red lines/red artifacts
- Core = +80Mhz (~1480Mhz)= Pass

Moved on to heaven unigine:
- Core = +80 (~1480Mhz)= crashes.
- Core = +70 (~1468Mhz)= crashes.
- Core = +50 (~1443Mhz)= stable!

Then went with the following on memory in Firestrike:
- Memory = +500 = black flickers
- Memory = +400 = black screen crash
- Memory = +300 and all the way down to +150 = black screen crash in both or either Firestrike or Heaven (even Witcher 3).

Moved on to heaven unigine:
Memory = +50 = stable.

So far, this is the stable setting I am getting:
- Power Limit = 150%
- Core = +50
- Memory = +50
- Bench Max Temperature = 74C
- Gaming Max Temperature = 66C (Witcher 3)

So yeah, despite "fixing" the airflow issue, the cards still perform sub-par to expectation. I know that these are SLI and probably the best case scenario that they would do 1480Mhz, yet I am all the way down to 1443Mhz. I might be able to push +60Mhz on core which would land me on 1455Mhz which can be reasonable.

The other puzzling issue is the memory. It just won't go over 7200Mhz. Any more and I will get constant black/red screens. I went through 3 980 sets of cards and all have had issues reaching 7600Mhz, let alone 8000Mhz. Is it the motherboard? Am I missing something? Do people change memory voltages separately but fail to mention it?

Let me know what you think.

When I have my final case mods in place, I will share photos and results. Until then, will play more with the open case.


----------



## sdmf74

IF ANYONE NEEDS A MINI DP TO DP CABLE FOR A SWEET PRICE GO HERE. I went ahead & ordered a cables 2 go & since its sold by Dell it should be vesa compliant & theyre offering free shipping right now on accessories.
got it for $10.99 for a 10ft. Also got a Star tech one just in case, its also listed as being vesa compiant which very few are and many cheap ones have major issues from what Ive been reading.
Hopefully this will solve my resolution issues Ive been having. The ACCELL ones are listed as well but they dont make a 10 footer.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I got 72% and 74% ASIC models. Latest drivers and windows 10 with everything on system up to date. 750D case with two fans infront (inflow) and one at back (outflow) and two top (outflow). All corsair silent fans with pretty decent airflow.
> 
> Motherboard is R5E. CPU is 5930k with Noctua heatsink and fan. OCed to 4.2Ghz and tested for stability through realbench with 8 hour runs multiple times without issues. PSU is ax1200i.
> 
> Anyway, The cards on stock settings boost to 1404Mhz. Pretty sure I can get similar or better results with an SC or SC+ model...
> 
> My room temp is 74-75F. No way I get the same temperatures as you do! Note the following:
> 
> I opened front panel (none airflow edition) and temps went from 84C to 79C on top card with fan curve reaching 90-100%. Already ordered a 750D Airflow Kit and should arrive end of this week.
> 
> In the mean while, I did the following:
> - Switched BIOS to OC.
> - No side panel.
> - Stock voltages.
> - Set fan to automatic (Aggressive).
> 
> Now the highest temperature I get is 74C on top card and this is if I really let it run heaven for a long time! So basically the cards are cooling fine and it was indeed my case setup. As I mentioned above, already working to make major changes to the case.
> 
> Still, for Kingpins, the results are underwhelming. Check below.
> 
> Tested the following in Firestrike regular:
> - Core = +100Mhz (~1506Mhz)= red lines
> - Core = +90Mhz (~1493Mhz)= red lines/red artifacts
> - Core = +80Mhz (~1480Mhz)= Pass
> 
> Moved on to heaven unigine:
> - Core = +80 (~1480Mhz)= crashes.
> - Core = +70 (~1468Mhz)= crashes.
> - Core = +50 (~1443Mhz)= stable!
> 
> Then went with the following on memory in Firestrike:
> - Memory = +500 = black flickers
> - Memory = +400 = black screen crash
> - Memory = +300 and all the way down to +150 = black screen crash in both or either Firestrike or Heaven (even Witcher 3).
> 
> Moved on to heaven unigine:
> Memory = +50 = stable.
> 
> So far, this is the stable setting I am getting:
> - Power Limit = 150%
> - Core = +50
> - Memory = +50
> - Bench Max Temperature = 74C
> - Gaming Max Temperature = 66C (Witcher 3)
> 
> So yeah, despite "fixing" the airflow issue, the cards still perform sub-par to expectation. I know that these are SLI and probably the best case scenario that they would do 1480Mhz, yet I am all the way down to 1443Mhz. I might be able to push +60Mhz on core which would land me on 1455Mhz which can be reasonable.
> 
> The other puzzling issue is the memory. It just won't go over 7200Mhz. Any more and I will get constant black/red screens. I went through 3 980 sets of cards and all have had issues reaching 7600Mhz, let alone 8000Mhz. Is it the motherboard? Am I missing something? Do people change memory voltages separately but fail to mention it?
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> When I have my final case mods in place, I will share photos and results. Until then, will play more with the open case.


I used to have a 750d, major air flow issues thats the main reason why I got rid of it for a case labs (pricey though). If you can get your hands on the air flow kit I would highly recommend it







I was one of the firsy ones to request to corsair george they do something about that case they finally responded like almost a year later with the kit but I had long since sold it by then. Not even sure how readily available theyve been.

This makes me wish I would have been able to test my KPE on air. I thought mine was a dud +90 + 420 max oc @ stock settings but thats with a Universal waterblock.
I think your temps are whats holding you back and or possibly the 72% card. Have you tried ocing them one at a time? Yor memory will respond to some extra voltage im sure, grab the software voltage tool.
Mine is 75.2% asic using LN2 bios for now


----------



## Elkim

Dude read KPE 980Ti guide at KPC forum...You should read about how MAXWELL works

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiTechPixel

Ordered 2 980 Ti K|NGP|N GPUs from EVGA. I couldn't resist the sexy cooler. I'll do some benchmarking with the stock cooler and then I'll take it off and test it out on LN2. Now to decide if I want the Corsair AX1500i or the EVGA 1600 T2.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Ordered 2 980 Ti K|NGP|N GPUs from EVGA. I couldn't resist the sexy cooler. I'll do some benchmarking with the stock cooler and then I'll take it off and test it out on LN2. Now to decide if I want the Corsair AX1500i or the EVGA 1600 T2.


Do you have an HWBot account?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Do you have an HWBot account?


Nope, never bothered with it. Might get it sooner or later if I get close to any records.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You have subzero equipment but haven't subbed to HWBot? Is there somewhere else that you share your results? I'm intrigued.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> You have subzero equipment but haven't subbed to HWBot? Is there somewhere else that you share your results? I'm intrigued.


It's a low-key hobby of mine. I get free equipment from an acquaintance from work so all that costs for me is the GPU which I buy myself. It's just for fun and I guess I never really thought of it a competition or anything like it.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Share some results next time! Our team is pretty active and we like to see what everybody is doing


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Share some results next time! Our team is pretty active and we like to see what everybody is doing


Sure thing but results will have to wait for winter which is when I bench my stuff. I have a vacational cabin upp in Lappland where I bring my gear and bench in cold weather.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

If you have LN2 and pots you can bench in the middle of the desert


----------



## looniam

speaking of HWbot . . .


http://hwbot.org/newsflash/3047_kimir_(france)_transcodes_4k__x265_video_at_7.18_fps_with_core_i7_5960x_at_4704_mhz?

"infamous" folks on this thread . .

cheers kimir


----------



## Kimir

Bleh, this score was already beaten by *you mustn't say the name*, but I took it back just now, it won't last long I'm sure, tho.








(I've no idea why this was put on the "news", I mean I barely got Dan score with that one, it doesn't even gives pts anyway)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## LaBestiaHumana

My second 980ti Classified arrived. Tested Firestrike and so far it can also do 1554mhz. ASIC is 75.0, I'll be happy with 1530mhz from both in SLI.

Here she is installed, I had to go back to unsleeved cables since my sleeved set is 8+6, not 8+8.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> *Bleh,* this score was already beaten by *you mustn't say the name*, but I took it back just now, it won't last long I'm sure, tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I've no idea why this was put on the "news", I mean I barely got Dan score with that one, it doesn't even gives pts anyway)


that had a french accent when i read that . . .









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> My second 980ti Classified arrived. Tested Firestrike and so far it can also do 1554mhz. ASIC is 75.0, I'll be happy with 1530mhz from both in SLI.
> 
> Here she is installed, I had to go back to unsleeved cables since my sleeved set is 8+6, not 8+8.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


color me a little jelly but good for you getting two good cards.


----------



## sdmf74

I actually like those stock gpu cables I just wish they werent so bright, Id use em if they were a darker red like the rest of mine

@ LBH is that 1554mhz at stock or did you play with the voltage?

Any body heard any news about the Z10 keyboard w/ EVbot or whatever its called, EVGA is awfully tight lipped about it. Did they scrap it or what I thought that thing was gonna release beside the kingpin


----------



## thechosenwon

FYI for anyone using the new 355+ drivers...

There are some new issues I'm seeing with these new 355 drivers + with grey screens and general instability when overclocking on 980ti kp. Especially on Ln2, its hard to extreme overclock on them and entirely possible NV has put some corking in these drivers related to power limts/thermals etc similar to what they did with 350.







If you run into any of these issues when overclocking or your card and it was perfectly stable before at a higher air clock like 1550mhz air, but now stuck 1520mhz or lower with grey screens and instability, this could be your problem. Seen it on multiple cards now.
Uninstall driver, sweep the registry, back to 353.62 and everything running fine and can max card out on air and push on Ln2 all the way without constant driver display errors.
I'm looking into it now... Jayz two centz was having exact same issues with his review card I sent him, he even said it in the video. That card was a solid 1560mhz dx11 heaven extreme card on air.
He sent it back for me to check it and can 1550+ np lol. I think it must be related to this, but not sure yet. If anyone has similar issues like grey screens when setting clocks or voltage or the card suddenly loses mhz on air, can you try uninstalling the driver, using driver sweeper to remove ANY NV entries at all, and reinstall 353.30 or .62 see if it helps.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> FYI for anyone using the new 355+ drivers...
> 
> There are some new issues I'm seeing with these new 355 drivers + with grey screens and general instability when overclocking on 980ti kp. Especially on Ln2, its hard to extreme overclock on them and entirely possible NV has put some corking in these drivers related to power limts/thermals etc similar to what they did with 350.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you run into any of these issues when overclocking or your card and it was perfectly stable before at a higher air clock like 1550mhz air, but now stuck 1520mhz or lower with grey screens and instability, this could be your problem. Seen it on multiple cards now.
> Uninstall driver, sweep the registry, back to 353.62 and everything running fine and can max card out on air and push on Ln2 all the way without constant driver display errors.
> I'm looking into it now... Jayz two centz was having exact same issues with his review card I sent him, he even said it in the video. That card was a solid 1560mhz dx11 heaven extreme card on air.
> He sent it back for me to check it and can 1550+ np lol. I think it must be related to this, but not sure yet. If anyone has similar issues like grey screens when setting clocks or voltage or the card suddenly loses mhz on air, can you try uninstalling the driver, using driver sweeper to remove ANY NV entries at all, and reinstall 353.30 or .62 see if it helps.


Trying to download 353.62 for Windows XP and not finding the drivers. Can the 980 TI even run in XP?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Holy chitznit heaven. I will need water blocks for SLI. Maxwell is such a wimp compared to kepler. A litttle heat and my cards start throtthing. My sound card is also blocking air flow to the lower card.

At most I did 1525mhz in Firestrike and managed a wimpy score of 27K overall.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8435536


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> FYI for anyone using the new 355+ drivers...
> 
> There are some new issues I'm seeing with these new 355 drivers + with grey screens and general instability when overclocking on 980ti kp. Especially on Ln2, its hard to extreme overclock on them and entirely possible NV has put some corking in these drivers related to power limts/thermals etc similar to what they did with 350.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you run into any of these issues when overclocking or your card and it was perfectly stable before at a higher air clock like 1550mhz air, but now stuck 1520mhz or lower with grey screens and instability, this could be your problem. Seen it on multiple cards now.
> Uninstall driver, sweep the registry, back to 353.62 and everything running fine and can max card out on air and push on Ln2 all the way without constant driver display errors.
> I'm looking into it now... Jayz two centz was having exact same issues with his review card I sent him, he even said it in the video. That card was a solid 1560mhz dx11 heaven extreme card on air.
> He sent it back for me to check it and can 1550+ np lol. I think it must be related to this, but not sure yet. If anyone has similar issues like grey screens when setting clocks or voltage or the card suddenly loses mhz on air, can you try uninstalling the driver, using driver sweeper to remove ANY NV entries at all, and reinstall 353.30 or .62 see if it helps.


That explains it! I even defended the KPE card on his video. It also explains why I got grey screens running at 1520 in SLI with lower water temps.

I think the new driver also makes my card run hotter.

When I head home today I'll see what driver im actually running.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Bleh, this score was already beaten by *you mustn't say the name*, but I took it back just now, it won't last long I'm sure, tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I've no idea why this was put on the "news", I mean I barely got Dan score with that one, it doesn't even gives pts anyway)


It's okay, who mustn't be named is not #1 anymore.

Representin' OCN!

http://hwbot.org/submission/2967155_cookiesowns_hwbot_x265_benchmark___4k_core_i7_5960x_8.68_fps


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> It's okay, who mustn't be named is not #1 anymore.
> 
> Representin' OCN!
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2967155_cookiesowns_hwbot_x265_benchmark___4k_core_i7_5960x_8.68_fps


Hell yeah, you pushed it well there, GJ!








Btw, I haven't tried the overkill feature yet, does it make the bench any longer or shorter in duration? I've tried running it at 4.8Ghz but with 4k it either crash in (the app) in the process or I bsod, already pushing up to 1.42v for 4.8Ghz, too much for me. xD
Til I can run 4.8Ghz at 1.37ish with 3Dmark, I'm good.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Bleh, this score was already beaten by *you mustn't say the name*, but I took it back just now, it won't last long I'm sure, tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I've no idea why this was put on the "news", I mean I barely got Dan score with that one, it doesn't even gives pts anyway)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Hell yeah, you pushed it well there, GJ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I haven't tried the overkill feature yet, does it make the bench any longer or shorter in duration? I've tried running it at 4.8Ghz but with 4k it either crash in (the app) in the process or I bsod, already pushing up to 1.42v for 4.8Ghz, too much for me. xD
> Til I can run 4.8Ghz at 1.37ish with 3Dmark, I'm good.


Makes it longer, also more stressful. I saw worse results with 3x. try 2x with Pmode in Very high or realtime, should work well. Also minimize all the screens, as soon as you hit run, seems to help









I can do no overkill @ close to 4.79, but with overkill I needed to back off to 4.75.


----------



## Kimir

Okey, yeah I did minimize it as well, had a 7.7 without pm ode after the best score of mine.
I'm not even serious, gotta kill all those monitoring app I'm running, I'm sure it would help as well lol.


----------



## Lays

Doing a bit of testing on my 980 Classified, wish I could get it to scale with volts but it doesn't.

Maybe just need to be colder IDK. Load temp maxed out at 28c

I tried using kingpin's XOC bios but I can't get past like 1400 mhz without crash, stock bios gets me 1600+ on core @ stock volts. ( I use windows 7 and the suggested driver from KPC forum with XOC bios but it doesn't seem to work.)

Here's a quick run I did just now testing only GPU on windows 10, CPU at 4.4 ghz.

Any tips?



Here's a video I did before the run I posted a picture of:


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Doing a bit of testing on my 980 Classified, wish I could get it to scale with volts but it doesn't.
> 
> Maybe just need to be colder IDK. Load temp maxed out at 28c
> 
> I tried using kingpin's XOC bios but I can't get past like 1400 mhz without crash, stock bios gets me 1600+ on core @ stock volts.
> 
> Here's a quick run I did just now testing only GPU on windows 10, CPU at 4.4 ghz.
> 
> Any tips?


Oh hey lays! I think you were on Dinos stream earlier weren't you?

What drivers are you on? Vince mentioned that the latest drivers are bugged, at least on the 980Ti. Maybe give the 353.62 driver a shot and see how it performs?


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Oh hey lays! I think you were on Dinos stream earlier weren't you?
> 
> What drivers are you on? Vince mentioned that the latest drivers are bugged, at least on the 980Ti. Maybe give the 353.62 driver a shot and see how it performs?


The video and picture of bench was 353.62 I believe

Also yeah I was there hey man! ☺


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> The video and picture of bench was 353.62 I believe
> 
> Also yeah I was there hey man! ☺


Yeah man, I'm not sure what could be the cause of that. What's your score on stock bios vs max on XOC?

If stock bios performs better then stick with that I guess. if the 980 XOC bios ups the vmem clocks maybe dial that back and see if core improves. That's really all I can think of.

Personally I'm struggling to run at 1560+ on my cards under water







I want more, but I can't.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Yeah man, I'm not sure what could be the cause of that. What's your score on stock bios vs max on XOC?
> 
> If stock bios performs better then stick with that I guess. if the 980 XOC bios ups the vmem clocks maybe dial that back and see if core improves. That's really all I can think of.
> 
> Personally I'm struggling to run at 1560+ on my cards under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want more, but I can't.


I can't even get XOC bios to work properly, is it because I have 3988 SKU of 980 Classified, and the XOC bios is for 2988 SKU? It's super tempermental, past like 1400 mhz it will run ~2 seconds of first FS scene then crash. (In windows 10 I can't even enable the card in device manager or it just straight up crashes lol)

Yet I just ran 1612 mhz on stock bios, no problem... Card doesn't seem responsive to voltage whatsoever, surely I thought I would be able to use +10 or +20mv more since my load temp is 27-28c, but anymore than 1.236v (my stock voltage measured with DMM) just crashes.

I just did some more tweaking, got 9012 mhz memory & 1600 core to work on Ln2 stock bios


----------



## HiTechPixel

Getting my sexy 980 Ti K|NGP|Ns soon. Can you still use an old EVBot for this new cerd or will I have to get something new? Haven't used EVGA cards in a while.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Getting my sexy 980 Ti K|NGP|Ns soon. Can you still use an old EVBot for this new cerd or will I have to get something new? Haven't used EVGA cards in a while.


You just need to flash the EVBot software. You should freeze this card too. It'll love every second of it


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> You just need to flash the EVBot software. You should freeze this card too. It'll love every second of it


Alright, sounds good. Here's hoping EVGA packs their shipments nice and tight. Don't wanna get a busted GPU and have to wait for an RMA.


----------



## looniam

i stepped up from a 780 to 980 last year and the packing was pretty much flawless.

too bad i can't do the same for a kingpin . . . but really it would be just to have that (dope) copper heatsink


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i stepped up from a 780 to 980 last year and the packing was pretty much flawless.
> 
> too bad i can't do the same for a kingpin . . . but really it would be just to have that (dope) copper heatsink


Nice, nice. Can't wait to get my cold hands on those cards.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Getting my sexy 980 Ti K|NGP|Ns soon. Can you still use an old EVBot for this new cerd or will I have to get something new? Haven't used EVGA cards in a while.


Yes you can use it, just need to update the firmware.


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Oh hey lays! I think you were on Dinos stream earlier weren't you?
> 
> What drivers are you on? Vince mentioned that the latest drivers are bugged, at least on the 980Ti. Maybe give the 353.62 driver a shot and see how it performs?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> I can't even get XOC bios to work properly, is it because I have 3988 SKU of 980 Classified, and the XOC bios is for 2988 SKU? It's super tempermental, past like 1400 mhz it will run ~2 seconds of first FS scene then crash. (In windows 10 I can't even enable the card in device manager or it just straight up crashes lol)
> 
> Yet I just ran 1612 mhz on stock bios, no problem... Card doesn't seem responsive to voltage whatsoever, surely I thought I would be able to use +10 or +20mv more since my load temp is 27-28c, but anymore than 1.236v (my stock voltage measured with DMM) just crashes.
> 
> I just did some more tweaking, got 9012 mhz memory & 1600 core to work on Ln2 stock bios


While your loaded temps are awesome (26-28c), the "magic" temperature # where maxwell will start scaling again and you can add some voltage is about 20c or lower :/ haha
Some cards can scale on water at your temps, but not all.
That XOC bios for classified is not from me, its other eng team so I cannot help. I just posted it for them, but I can ask about different sku compatibility for ya.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> While your loaded temps are awesome (26-28c), the "magic" temperature # where maxwell will start scaling again and you can add some voltage is about 20c or lower :/ haha
> Some cards can scale on water at your temps, but not all.
> That XOC bios for classified is not from me, its other eng team so I cannot help. I just posted it for them, but I can ask about different sku compatibility for ya.


Is this a really good memory OC, or only just average @ this voltage? (1.8v FBDD, DMM was like 1.823v)

I was playing around with memory last night, and got all the way to 2328 (9312 effective)


----------



## marc0053

Probably one of the best memory oc I've seen on the GTX 980.
Imagine this on a Titan X or 980 Ti Kingpin


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Is this a really good memory OC, or only just average @ this voltage? (1.8v FBDD, DMM was like 1.823v)
> 
> I was playing around with memory last night, and got all the way to 2328 (9312 effective)


Yah its ridiculously high! Nice OC man. I idle at nearly 30c close to the same clocks with copper air cooler, 20c is nice. The water loop chilled?
Be careful, 1.8v will kill hynix. One day you'll boot up and just artifacts everywhere. I've killed memory IC's on many Titanx and 980ti reference cards using hynix using even 1.75v. Hynix can clock decent on air actually. Downside is the efficiency little lower and on LN2 over 1800mhz core frequency it will lose so much mhz on memory. Maybe stuck at 4G or less. It is not enough for this gpu, the benchmarks numbers aren't good at that high OC level.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Yah its ridiculously high!. Nice OC man. I idle at nearly 30c close to the same clocks with copper air cooler, 20c is nice. The water loop chilled?
> Be careful, 1.8v will kill hynix. One day you'll boot up and just artifacts everywhere. I've killed memory IC's on many Titanx and 980ti reference cards using hynix using even 1.75v. Hynix can clock decent on air actually. Downside is the efficiency little lower and on LN2 over 1800mhz core frequency it will lose so much mhz on memory. Maybe stuck at 4G or less. It is not enough for this gpu, the benchmarks numbers aren't good at that high OC level.


It's Samsung IC, I think you said up to 1.8v is OK on air for Samsung in a previous post. But you were talking about on 980 TI KPE, not on 980 Classified (which is what I have)

No the loop isn't chilled, I have a 1080mm radiator for just the 4770k & 980 Classified, ambient temp was 16-17c. With 100% fan speed on the radiator and 100% pump speed I usually get 8-10c above ambient temp for my GPU load temp.


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> It's Samsung IC, I think you said up to 1.8v is OK on air for Samsung in a previous post. But you were talking about on 980 TI KPE, not on 980 Classified (which is what I have)
> 
> No the loop isn't chilled, I have a 1080mm radiator for just the 4770k & 980 Classified, ambient temp was 16-17c. With 100% fan speed on the radiator and 100% pump speed I usually get 8-10c above ambient temp for my GPU load temp.


LOL! just realized its 980







. Was surprised to see ur mems taking so many volts(thinking its Ti hynix).
Yah sammies you can crank the voltage to the moon. Up to 1.9v even on air







but I would say most respond well to 1.86-1.88vdimm.
That card is great overclocker on Ln2 actually and a good reason is the memory. You will lose some mhz if you push the core 1800+ but not much.
Whats the asic?


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> LOL! just realized its 980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Was surprised to see ur mems taking so many volts(thinking its Ti hynix).
> Yah sammies you can crank the voltage to the moon. Up to 1.9v even on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I would say most respond well to 1.86-1.88vdimm.
> That card is great overclocker on Ln2 actually and a good reason is the memory. You will lose some mhz if you push the core 1800+ but not much.
> Whats the asic?


Asic is 72%, been trying to figure out why the XOC bios isn't working properly, my only idea is that it's because I'm using the 3988 SKU and the XOC bios is for 2988 SKU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Bleh, this score was already beaten by *you mustn't say the name*, but I took it back just now, it won't last long I'm sure, tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I've no idea why this was put on the "news", I mean I barely got Dan score with that one, it doesn't even gives pts anyway)


because it's good news! and the benchmark needs a lot of entries - hopefully to get points eventually. Will be a LN2 burner @ 4K !!


----------



## TonytotheB

Is this for 980Ti's only?

Great read so far anyway


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonytotheB*
> 
> Is this for 980Ti's only?
> 
> Great read so far anyway


No, any Classy/K|NGP|N card, we've discussed from the 580 classy to the 980Ti KP so far.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Turns out my EVBot is busted. Had my big ass dog step on it and chew it to pieces. So hardcore benching will have to wait until I get to my LN2 benching stash at my Winter cabin. I will try to give you air benchmarks instead.


----------



## TonytotheB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> No, any Classy/K|NGP|N card, we've discussed from the 580 classy to the 980Ti KP so far.


Nice. Then I now own 3 x 780Ti Kingpins. Not my build but it's awesome


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Turns out my EVBot is busted. Had my big ass dog step on it and chew it to pieces. So hardcore benching will have to wait until I get to my LN2 benching stash at my Winter cabin. I will try to give you air benchmarks instead.


Out of curiosity... Why would you store a substance that is known for slowly evaporating over time in an area you can't easily reach on a daily basis? That's like throwing Joey money out the window (had to keep the autocorrect in there just seemed funny)...

You also can still rather easily push a card without an evbot thanks to the classified tool.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Turns out my EVBot is busted. Had my big ass dog step on it and chew it to pieces. So hardcore benching will have to wait until I get to my LN2 benching stash at my Winter cabin. I will try to give you air benchmarks instead.


Pix of the dog feasting on that evbot or didn't happen!!

EDIT: oh and add your sweet ln2 gears also


----------



## lilchronic

My dog ate my homework.


----------



## sdmf74

Hey guys where is the correct nvflash tool for 980ti kingpin???


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Out of curiosity... Why would you store a substance that is known for slowly evaporating over time in an area you can't easily reach on a daily basis? That's like throwing Joey money out the window (had to keep the autocorrect in there just seemed funny)...
> 
> You also can still rather easily push a card without an evbot thanks to the classified tool.


Because the storage is right next door to my winter cabin, just a 3 minute walk away. For clarity, it's not my storage, it's my acquintances. Hence why I am able to bench with LN2 and not just air, water or phase.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Hey guys where is the correct nvflash tool for 980ti kingpin???


Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## Corbairion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> My gtx980Ti Classified with EK gtx780 Classy waterblock + original backplate.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/4J62OJF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/MtzJilV
> 
> I gained -50% of temperatures but only 2-3 step of benchs stability.
> From 1496Mhz to 1522 in Valley and 3dmark and from 1483 to 1508 in Heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/R79MUjj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/X6UNjDN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/DhApjRq
> 
> 
> Waiting for news about overvolting.
> 
> Overboost+Kboost 1,3V fail at secure frequencies also...


Very nice!!! I just got my second 980 Ti Classified in, So now looking to buy the EK GTX780 Classy, but question for you. I see you used the original backplate from EVGA, Are there any benefits in cooling to go with the EK backplate? And did you have to mod anything to use the EK waterblock with EVGA's backplate?


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quick question about 980Ti Classified's throttling down the core/mem clocks when idle. We're seeing differences in behavior on 2 otherwise-identical (and newly-built) machines.

Wife and I just got 980Ti Classified's, we pulled our 970's out. On her system, she had 2 GTX970 SC's. I had 2 GTX970 FTW+'s. Neither of us were overclocking them above stock, and both running same 4.1.1 version of MSI Afterburner with *NO* custom profiles set up.

On her system, we pulled out 2 GTX 970 SC's, inserted the 980Ti classified (without updating the drivers from 347.88 we were using on both systems), and booted win7 x64 SP1 up. We got bluescreen on bootup before full GUI init (probably because 347.88 doesn't appear to support 980Ti, as she found searching nvidia's site and driver supported cards info with her laptop while we were booting her desktop up). We rebooted into safe mode and were able to uninstall all of the 347.88 driver components except PhysX, which it said can't be uninstalled in safe mode. We then booted back up in normal mode, installed 355.60 driver set doing "clean install" option, minus GeForce Experience, and it went well and updated the PhysX software. Her box is running awesome.

Afterwards, her system runs fine and when the GPU is idle, it throttles all the way down to 135Mhz GPU clock and whatever the lowest memory clock is (450MHz IIRC).

On my system, having learned a lesson or two from putting the 980Ti Classified in my wife's puter, I updated the nvidia drivers to 355.60 on my system before I pulled the GTX970's out, rebooted back into Windows (7, x64, SP1) to ensure all was well, and it was. I then shut down, pulled the GTX970 FTW+'s out, and put the 980Ti Classfied into my system, then booted up. It had to detect the new card etc and I had to reboot for the driver to "bind" to the new card.

All is mostly well, except that the card does not fully throttle down to its lowest core/mem clocks when idle. With just basic idle system, ie, like, a web browser or this and that running - the 980Ti Classified according to both MSI Afterburner in Windows 7 x64 SP1 and the nvidia settings tool in Linux (Fedora 21), the card is at 963Mhz GPU clock, and 3505MHz mem clock. It won't go any lower. I've verified there are no performance profiles set up in Afterburner, which there shouldn't be because I never set any up.







_We mainly just want Afterburner for its monitoring capabilities at this point._

In both OS's, the card is configured for adaptive power management, same as my wife's (although she only runs windows, I dual boot Linux and Windows). It is set to adaptive power in Nvidia Control Panel in Windows, and "Auto" in Linux's nvidia-settings app (I've also tried explicitly setting Adaptive, no difference).

I'd like my card to throttle down to minimum power settings and temps (and no fan RPM's) when there is not a reason for it to be clocked up. But it is ramped up at performance clocks even when fully idle in both Windows 7 x64 SP1, and Fedora 21 Linux. Both OS's are recent/fresh installs with not a lot of customization done to them (just a few games installed and some streaming software in windoze).

_*Does this sound like anything familiar to anyone?*_ We just got both of these shipped in the same box/order directly from EVGA Thursday, they are brand new.

I did not change the position of the BIOS selector switch from its out-of-the-box position on either card, and we have not flashed any BIOS to either card. _*Is it possible that perhaps my BIOS selector switch was just in a different position?*_ (do these cards even come stock from EVGA with an overclock BIOS in a different BIOS slot, that could explain why mine won't throttle down below 963MHz?)

Any suggestions would be awesome. I would hate to think I just got a defective card direct from EVGA. I bought these for our 'puters because I am sick of dealing with the all the different problems the GTX970's have. We'll be taking that up with EVGA next week.

Thanks
PharaohsPaw

_*EDIT:* FWIW I'm going to try uninstalling the 355.60 drivers, rebooting, and installing fresh again with the "clean install" option -- although I already DID choose the clean install option when I did the 347.88 -> 355.60 driver upgrade before I pulled the 970 FTW+'s out._


----------



## -terabyte-

@pharaohspaw do you have a 144Hz monitor or a multiple monitor setup possibly? There is a known issue where the graphic card doesn't downcloak in those situations: http://www.overclock.net/t/1497172/did-you-know-that-running-144-hz-causes-ridiculously-high-idle-temperatures-and-power-draw-on-your-nvidia-gpu


----------



## pharaohspaw

Hi -terabyte-

Thanks for responding. The highest refresh rate of any of the monitors connected to mine is 60Hz. This is also true for my wife's.

That does bring one difference out between her system and mine I hadn't considered --- I am running 4 monitors, she has 2.

This didn't happen with the 970's though, either when I only had 1 GTX970 FTW+, or when I had 2 of them in there in SLI. It would idle them fully down to 135MHz GPU clock and 405MHz memory clock when there was nothing significant going on.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Hi -terabyte-
> 
> Thanks for responding. The highest refresh rate of any of the monitors connected to mine is 60Hz. This is also true for my wife's.
> 
> That does bring one difference out between her system and mine I hadn't considered --- I am running 4 monitors, she has 2.
> 
> This didn't happen with the 970's though, either when I only had 1 GTX970 FTW+, or when I had 2 of them in there in SLI. It would idle them fully down to 135MHz GPU clock and 405MHz memory clock when there was nothing significant going on.


Most likely it was the driver update then. I recall that this started happening only since a specific version, but I can't remember exactly which one. The thread I linked above should have that info in one of the replies.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corbairion*
> 
> Very nice!!! I just got my second 980 Ti Classified in, So now looking to buy the EK GTX780 Classy, but question for you. I see you used the original backplate from EVGA, Are there any benefits in cooling to go with the EK backplate? And did you have to mod anything to use the EK waterblock with EVGA's backplate?


You need some M3x6mm screws, look HERE








Imho original bp is much more beautiful than EK.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Most likely it was the driver update then. I recall that this started happening only since a specific version, but I can't remember exactly which one. The thread I linked above should have that info in one of the replies.


Thanks -terabyte- I will check it out!

The only other significant difference between her system and mine is I have gone through the overclocking process on the CPU and RAM with mine, haven't with hers. Both boxes are X99-E WS's with intel i7-5960X's. I let the AI Suite III software handle the overclocking in Windows for the most part since I could not even get a good start to happen doing by hand in the BIOS. But I don't think DRAM/CPU OC would have much or anything to do with what clock the GPU core or memory runs at when idle.

Thanks again, will keep investigating.

PharaohsPaw


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I noticed that my cards where running at different voltages, regardless of what I set them to. Card 1 alone runs @ 1.200v no matter the clocks. Card 2, runs 1.212v no matter the clocks. In SLI mode Card 1 runs 1.187, while card 2 keeps a constant 1.212.

Is this the behavior of different ASIC scores? I mean it makes perfect sense. Card 1 has 80.0 ASIC, Card 2 has 75.0 ASIC. I'm just worried that card 2 is hindering the performance of card 1.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Thanks -terabyte- I will check it out!
> 
> The only other significant difference between her system and mine is I have gone through the overclocking process on the CPU and RAM with mine, haven't with hers. Both boxes are X99-E WS's with intel i7-5960X's. I let the AI Suite III software handle the overclocking in Windows for the most part since I could not even get a good start to happen doing by hand in the BIOS. But I don't think DRAM/CPU OC would have much or anything to do with what clock the GPU core or memory runs at when idle.
> 
> Thanks again, will keep investigating.
> 
> PharaohsPaw


The CPU overclock shouldn't really matter but a check just to be on the safe side won't hurt.

Good luck with your investigation


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I noticed that my cards where running at different voltages, regardless of what I set them to. Card 1 alone runs @ 1.200v no matter the clocks. Card 2, runs 1.212v no matter the clocks. In SLI mode Card 1 runs 1.187, while card 2 keeps a constant 1.212.
> 
> Is this the behavior of different ASIC scores? I mean it makes perfect sense. Card 1 has 80.0 ASIC, Card 2 has 75.0 ASIC. I'm just worried that card 2 is hindering the performance of card 1.


Yup that's the result of asic scores being different so nvidia boost is running at different bins

Simple fix, two options. One is to run fixed voltages on both cards, or you offset the core clock.

For example in this case you need to find the 13mhz offset on both cards that allow it to run at the same speed.

Given your voltage so it should just be one bin. So to get 1559 it would be +104 and +130 on your 2nd card


----------



## mattrhodes

Hey everyone!

I picked up a 980ti classified today and my goal is to hit 1500mhz+ on air. I flashed my ln2 bios using the bios provided at the first page of the thread and now changes have been made. I checked the version numbers in NVFLASH64 and both were the same. Any ideas?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Quick question about 980Ti Classified's throttling down the core/mem clocks when idle. We're seeing differences in behavior on 2 otherwise-identical (and newly-built) machines.
> 
> Wife and I just got 980Ti Classified's, we pulled our 970's out. On her system, she had 2 GTX970 SC's. I had 2 GTX970 FTW+'s. Neither of us were overclocking them above stock, and both running same 4.1.1 version of MSI Afterburner with *NO* custom profiles set up.
> 
> On her system, we pulled out 2 GTX 970 SC's, inserted the 980Ti classified (without updating the drivers from 347.88 we were using on both systems), and booted win7 x64 SP1 up. We got bluescreen on bootup before full GUI init (probably because 347.88 doesn't appear to support 980Ti, as she found searching nvidia's site and driver supported cards info with her laptop while we were booting her desktop up). We rebooted into safe mode and were able to uninstall all of the 347.88 driver components except PhysX, which it said can't be uninstalled in safe mode. We then booted back up in normal mode, installed 355.60 driver set doing "clean install" option, minus GeForce Experience, and it went well and updated the PhysX software. Her box is running awesome.
> 
> Afterwards, her system runs fine and when the GPU is idle, it throttles all the way down to 135Mhz GPU clock and whatever the lowest memory clock is (450MHz IIRC).
> 
> On my system, having learned a lesson or two from putting the 980Ti Classified in my wife's puter, I updated the nvidia drivers to 355.60 on my system before I pulled the GTX970's out, rebooted back into Windows (7, x64, SP1) to ensure all was well, and it was. I then shut down, pulled the GTX970 FTW+'s out, and put the 980Ti Classfied into my system, then booted up. It had to detect the new card etc and I had to reboot for the driver to "bind" to the new card.
> 
> All is mostly well, except that the card does not fully throttle down to its lowest core/mem clocks when idle. With just basic idle system, ie, like, a web browser or this and that running - the 980Ti Classified according to both MSI Afterburner in Windows 7 x64 SP1 and the nvidia settings tool in Linux (Fedora 21), the card is at 963Mhz GPU clock, and 3505MHz mem clock. It won't go any lower. I've verified there are no performance profiles set up in Afterburner, which there shouldn't be because I never set any up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _We mainly just want Afterburner for its monitoring capabilities at this point._
> 
> In both OS's, the card is configured for adaptive power management, same as my wife's (although she only runs windows, I dual boot Linux and Windows). It is set to adaptive power in Nvidia Control Panel in Windows, and "Auto" in Linux's nvidia-settings app (I've also tried explicitly setting Adaptive, no difference).
> 
> I'd like my card to throttle down to minimum power settings and temps (and no fan RPM's) when there is not a reason for it to be clocked up. But it is ramped up at performance clocks even when fully idle in both Windows 7 x64 SP1, and Fedora 21 Linux. Both OS's are recent/fresh installs with not a lot of customization done to them (just a few games installed and some streaming software in windoze).
> 
> _*Does this sound like anything familiar to anyone?*_ We just got both of these shipped in the same box/order directly from EVGA Thursday, they are brand new.
> 
> I did not change the position of the BIOS selector switch from its out-of-the-box position on either card, and we have not flashed any BIOS to either card. _*Is it possible that perhaps my BIOS selector switch was just in a different position?*_ (do these cards even come stock from EVGA with an overclock BIOS in a different BIOS slot, that could explain why mine won't throttle down below 963MHz?)
> 
> Any suggestions would be awesome. I would hate to think I just got a defective card direct from EVGA. I bought these for our 'puters because I am sick of dealing with the all the different problems the GTX970's have. We'll be taking that up with EVGA next week.
> 
> Thanks
> PharaohsPaw
> 
> _*EDIT:* FWIW I'm going to try uninstalling the 355.60 drivers, rebooting, and installing fresh again with the "clean install" option -- although I already DID choose the clean install option when I did the 347.88 -> 355.60 driver upgrade before I pulled the 970 FTW+'s out._


My 980 ti kingpin runs at 1215mhz all the time but I keep power management mode set to prefer maximum performance. These are the steps I took just now and it downclocked to 135mhz.... ( have 144mhz monitor)
set power management mode to adaptive in nvidia control panel (most important setting)
set link state power management setting in power options to maximum power savings (prolly not necessary)
two most recent nvidia drivers have issues, do not use. Use 353.62 instead!
If it still will not downclock, use DDU in safe mode to remove drivers and reinstall 353.62
at this point if it still wont downclock switch to precision x has to be afterburner
let me know if it works


----------



## sdmf74

What is the power target for Kingpins 980TiKP XOC.rom bios? Im not sure if it flashed properly. and is this the bios I should be using


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> What is the power target for Kingpins 980TiKP XOC.rom bios? Im not sure if it flashed properly. and is this the bios I should be using


100%. If you use GPU-Z to monitor TDP, you'll notice it's far below 100%. You won't hit any power limit on ambient.

Congrats on the card btw! What ASIC? And can't wait to see you push!

Note: Don't go higher than 1.8V on the vMEM, I think my 1st card started to degrade slightly trying to push 2150+ @ 1.85V. on Air...


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 100%. If you use GPU-Z to monitor TDP, you'll notice it's far below 100%. You won't hit any power limit on ambient.
> 
> Congrats on the card btw! What ASIC? And can't wait to see you push!
> 
> Note: Don't go higher than 1.8V on the vMEM, I think my 1st card started to degrade slightly trying to push 2150+ @ 1.85V. on Air...


Ok so 84.00.36.00.DO is the correct one then

Its a 75.2%, So far on stock bios its not too good 1520 with low mem oc and 1510mhz with +700 @ 1.725v. Thanks for the tip I dont think Ican squeeze any more out of the mem anyway but
havent tried the XOC bios yet. Im using EK uniblock for now. EK says FCB will be available by end of month


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Ok so 84.00.36.00.DO is the correct one then


Version is irrelevant so far. All the 980Ti KPE bios versions seem to be the same, the difference is in fan tables, power tables. Boost tables might be different in the OC BIOS. There's also some magic on the XoC bios for efficiency, so you'll get lower max clocks but much better scores.

If you really want to check to see if you got the right vBIOS flashed. After flashing, get a dump of the cards vBIOS and open it up in Maxwell Bios editor and compare with your stock bios.

Hope that helps!


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> My 980 ti kingpin runs at 1215mhz all the time but I keep power management mode set to prefer maximum performance. These are the steps I took just now and it downclocked to 135mhz.... ( have 144mhz monitor)
> set power management mode to adaptive in nvidia control panel (most important setting)
> set link state power management setting in power options to maximum power savings (prolly not necessary)
> two most recent nvidia drivers have issues, do not use. Use 353.62 instead!
> If it still will not downclock, use DDU in safe mode to remove drivers and reinstall 353.62
> at this point if it still wont downclock switch to precision x has to be afterburner
> let me know if it works


Thanks for the detailed answer sdm74! I'm trying that driver version now.


----------



## sdmf74

You bet, thanks for the rep! Let me know if that works. The driver issues were mentioned here in kingpin forums

I noticed something wierd with the XOC bios whenever I save a profile in precision X it moves my temp slider to 83c when I have it maxed out at 91c.
Not that it will affect anything I dont exceed 33c while benching anyway Just thought it was odd


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Ok so 84.00.36.00.DO is the correct one then
> 
> Its a 75.2%, So far on stock bios its not too good 1520 with low mem oc and 1510mhz with +700 @ 1.725v. Thanks for the tip I dont think Ican squeeze any more out of the mem anyway but
> havent tried the XOC bios yet. Im using EK uniblock for now. EK says FCB will be available by end of month


XOC bios is more efficient than the other 3 bios that comes stock on the gpu.
XOC should be used for benching, not sure if that translates well for gaming or other non-benching applications.


----------



## sdmf74

Thats what profiles are for







. If there is any reason to not use XOC for daily use I would like to hear it cause im not too keen on flipping that switch daily (give or take).
I always used the skyn3t boost disabled bios' for everyday and never had any issues.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> You bet, thanks for the rep! Let me know if that works. The driver issues were mentioned here in kingpin forums
> 
> I noticed something wierd with the XOC bios whenever I save a profile in precision X it moves my temp slider to 83c when I have it maxed out at 91c.
> Not that it will affect anything I dont exceed 33c while benching anyway Just thought it was odd


No joy so far. I'll have a crack at using DDU in safe mode and see if that helps. On its face, it seems it could be more due to the card (BIOS?) than the driver since I'm also seeing it in Linux, but then the same things may be getting set with the Linux proprietary nvidia driver. (it's version 352.30 pretty sure).

It might be simpler as a way to tell if I just shut down and pull a couple monitor cables. If that nails it then I know its something the card is doing due to number of monitors connected (4, all run at 60Hz).

BIOS version on the card is 84.00.36.00.92


----------



## sdmf74

Im bettin its the drivers they were causing me all sorts of troubles, well that and my displayport cable and/or the mini DP adapter from EVGA but DDU has helped me on more than
one occassion. So far no issues on 353.62
Worst case scenario it wont hurt anything by not downclocking

I just wish maxwell would take some voltage, if it wasnt for the Samsung memory this card wouldnt need any third party tools/software... not with a 20c loop temp anyway


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Im bettin its the drivers they were causing me all sorts of troubles, well that and my displayport cable and/or the mini DP adapter from EVGA but DDU has helped me on more than
> one occassion. So far no issues on 353.62
> Worst case scenario it wont hurt anything by not downclocking


OK yep gonna do that. Shutting down to unplug 2 of the 4 monitors. Will confirm that lets it idle down. If it does, then I'll come up and uninstall 353.62, then initiate a DDU cleanup, and reinstall it when I get back into windows.


----------



## pharaohspaw

It was having 4 monitors connected.

I had a different thought after shutting down and thought, OK, let's power down. Fully. Master off on the PSU and everything. Let it sit til all the lights went out on the X99-E WS.

Then I unplugged 2 of the 4 monitors, powered back on, and booted into Linux.

per the nvidia-settings control panel, it throttled down to 135Mhz core and (I think) 604 MHz memory clock.

Then I plugged one of the monitors back in, and re-activated that monitor in the X display config.

Bam. 963Mhz. As soon as I activated the 3rd monitor.

So if there is to be any relief from this, in my opinion, it is a BIOS issue.

confirmed that in Linux, the NVidia driver is 352.30.


----------



## carlhil2

Just snatched up 2 today..77.2/72.8 asic..


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Just snatched up 2 today..77.2/72.8 asic..


How are the temperatures?


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> Thanks alot !
> 
> Im coming from a 670 FTW .
> 
> I never owned a card like this before and i have to say i'm proud of it.
> 
> The thing is i dont know nothing about the Classified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i do have some problems with her :
> 
> I also read some disgusting infos about *low gpu utilization* - i dont know if i'm affected but i recognized a peak from 20% up to 80% is that a normal behave on a 980 GPU?
> 
> Someone replied to me on another thread that the classy is unlocked http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported/2680_20#post_24338421
> 
> Only on ARK:Survival Evolved and Crysis3 i have 99% utilization.
> 
> ARMA 3 wont long run it closes itself without an error but could also be a bad patch [1.50] ! Playing on 1080p and nearly 120% Scaling.
> 
> She's boosting up to 1430mhz , bios @ stock .
> 
> I'm sure i forgot one or two things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setup: i7 2700K, Asus P8P67 Deluxe[bios:2103], 16GB Ram,


So my card seems to be unstable !
Mad Max ,GTAV, BF4 are the games i've tested so far ...

Could it be my vbios ? *84.04.31.00.80* May could i also be that this bios i hardcoded?

Only showing 1.2120v at gpu-z and other tools...

Would anyone here upload an older unmodded vbios 980 Classified bios for me to test ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> No joy so far. I'll have a crack at using DDU in safe mode and see if that helps. On its face, it seems it could be more due to the card (BIOS?) than the driver since I'm also seeing it in Linux, but then the same things may be getting set with the Linux proprietary nvidia driver. (it's version 352.30 pretty sure).
> 
> It might be simpler as a way to tell if I just shut down and pull a couple monitor cables. If that nails it then I know its something the card is doing due to number of monitors connected (4, all run at 60Hz).
> 
> BIOS version on the card is 84.00.36.00.92


a single 1440P monitor @ 144Hz will hold a card (even in sli) at P0 State. When the #of pixels x refresh rate reaches a certain point... P0 again. It's just the math, assuming you have NVCP set to Adaptive and windows adv power set to "min proc state = 0%"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Thats what profiles are for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If there is any reason to not use XOC for daily use I would like to hear it cause im not too keen on flipping that switch daily (give or take).
> I always used the skyn3t boost disabled bios' for everyday and never had any issues.


XOC and ricardo's bios are very different beasts on very different architectures. Probably not as good comparison. Game clocks on th eXOC bios are gonna be lower (especially memory) due to the tighter timings vs the OEM bioses. Gaming on the stock OC bios (with or w/o a power mod to it) is really good. My 72% KP does 1528/8200 at stock voltage and runs clean. On XOC, it's a lower frequency across the board - but very near the same FPS.


----------



## sdmf74

For some reason the oc bios netted me approx 10mhz more than the XOC bios and about the same or 1-2 fps more in Valley which is strange cause I noticed some people saying the XOC
helped quite a bit more. My card does about 1515-1525/8400 with only memory voltage added. voltage seems to do nothing for the gpu unfortunately.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> For some reason the oc bios netted me approx 10mhz more than the XOC bios and about the same or 1-2 fps more in Valley which is strange cause I noticed some people saying the XOC
> helped quite a bit more. My card does about 1515-1525/8400 with only memory voltage added. voltage seems to do nothing for the gpu unfortunately.


That sounds about right for a 75.2% asic card. My 75.4% hits a solid wall at 1559Mhz. The 79.2% asic card does 1559 pretty well, but 1572 is hit or miss. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. XOC Bios.

Try this though. Assuming your temps are under control and below 35C under FS or valley, try using the classified controller and run anywhere from 1.18V with DROOP DISABLED to 1.218V, and see how you fair. You might be able to get 1-2 more 13Mhz bins out of it. Make sure you have a DMM connected to be safe! Start slow & steady.

I broke my previous scores by being more methodical and careful.


----------



## sdmf74

Right on thanks for the tips guys, my temps max out at 33c in valley. Thats pretty much what I was doing but Ill give it another go tonight with droop disabled again and see if I can squeeze any more out of it
I even have a box fan blowin at it with case open to keep the ram cooler, lol


----------



## AndreTM

Which BIOS are you using guys on your 980Ti KPE for daily gaming?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Which BIOS are you using guys on your 980Ti KPE for daily gaming?


Isn't it Titan X for gaming and 980ti KPE for Ln2?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Which BIOS are you using guys on your 980Ti KPE for daily gaming?


the stock oc bios works just fine with the last few NV drivers. Game stable clocks over 1500/8200 most likely :thumb

gonna remove the uniblock from my TiKP - back to air for awhile while on a z170 test bench.


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Isn't it Titan X for gaming and 980ti KPE for Ln2?


Yeah but I don't think that it should perform so bad








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the stock oc bios works just fine with the last few NV drivers. Game stable clocks over 1500/8200 most likely :thumb
> 
> gonna remove the uniblock from my TiKP - back to air for awhile while on a z170 test bench.


Thank you!


----------



## Lays

Anyone here have a 980 Classified 3988 card? I need the STOCK bios if anyone has it please! (green switch one)


----------



## sdmf74

This is the best I can seem to do in Valley for now, Im gonna go back to the OC bios now that I have found my max oc's on XOC and have become a little more familiar with this card.
Its just wierd how much different it is compared to the 780ti mean I could pump some volts (1.35v+) into my 780ti KPE and it just took it and laughed but with 980ti it seems the less voltage the better.
My card seems happy at about 1.187v DMM under load never exceeding 32-33c. The memory is very similar though, my 780ti KPE didnt like more than 1.68v and this one is content up to 1.725v

I cant help but to think Nvidia didnt like what we were doing with third party bios' & software voltage etc. & decided to try to put a stop to it. I know that sounds a little paranoid but could the 780ti & 980ti KPE
really be that much different from one another? If im not mistaken there was not even a die shrink. I understand there was a lot of other technological changes made but it just seems a little strange that just when we were
having fun (on water) the next card comes out with zero core overclockability/voltage headroom. Some of it could have to do with the politics of staying ahead of the red team who knows but that shouldnt
be a difficult feat for nvidia on many levels, for one they own like what 75% of the market.


Actually this was done on stock bios ( a couple more fps than XOC bios) Now I need to get some firestrike runs in

Is there any other good performing bios out there from Vince or Skyn3t etc?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> This is the best I can seem to do in Valley for now, Im gonna go back to the OC bios now that I have found my max oc's on XOC and have become a little more familiar with this card.
> Its just wierd how much different it is compared to the 780ti mean I could pump some volts (1.35v+) into my 780ti KPE and it just took it and laughed but with 980ti it seems the less voltage the better.
> My card seems happy at about 1.187v DMM under load never exceeding 32-33c. The memory is very similar though, my 780ti KPE didnt like more than 1.68v and this one is content up to 1.725v
> 
> I cant help but to think Nvidia didnt like what we were doing with third party bios' & software voltage etc. & decided to try to put a stop to it. I know that sounds a little paranoid but could the 780ti & 980ti KPE
> really be that much different from one another? If im not mistaken there was not even a die shrink. I understand there was a lot of other technological changes made but it just seems a little strange that just when we were
> having fun (on water) the next card comes out with zero core overclockability/voltage headroom. Some of it could have to do with the politics of staying ahead of the red team who knows but that shouldnt
> be a difficult feat for nvidia on many levels, for one they own like what 75% of the market.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually this was done on stock bios ( a couple more fps than XOC bios) Now I need to get some firestrike runs in
> 
> Is there any other good performing bios out there from Vince or Skyn3t etc?


Brother skyn3t is off the reservation for a while. with Valley, do you have windows advanced power settings as "min proc state = 100%" helps quite a bit.

valley likes high cpu OC and the highest Vram clock you can muster...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/0_50


----------



## sdmf74

Thats a good idea







I knew about the vram but didint think about the cpu. I have magician set to "maximum performance" but mps is set to 5% still I believe. I will have to give that a try see if I can get a few more points.

I have tried just about all the variables with PX and the classy tool to see what works best but nothing really seems to help the gpu core oc. I havent messed with the switches on the card yet though
has anyone reported ANY success with hardware settings as opposed to software?
Disabling vdroop in the classy tool does more harm than good it seems at these temps cause like I said the less the voltage the better. Its kinda too bad these cards provide the
same performance btween 30-80c & only respond to subzero but I guess this trend started earlier just not to this extreme. We will see (hopefully by the end of sept) if a FCB helps at all
but im guessing it will make no difference aside from aesthetics & the comfort of knowing the ram & vrm are being actively cooled.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Anyone here have a 980 Classified 3988 card? I need the STOCK bios if anyone has it please! (green switch one)


here it is ...

980classifiedGM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I used to have a 750d, major air flow issues thats the main reason why I got rid of it for a case labs (pricey though). If you can get your hands on the air flow kit I would highly recommend it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was one of the firsy ones to request to corsair george they do something about that case they finally responded like almost a year later with the kit but I had long since sold it by then. Not even sure how readily available theyve been.
> 
> This makes me wish I would have been able to test my KPE on air. I thought mine was a dud +90 + 420 max oc @ stock settings but thats with a Universal waterblock.
> I think your temps are whats holding you back and or possibly the 72% card. Have you tried ocing them one at a time? Yor memory will respond to some extra voltage im sure, grab the software voltage tool.
> Mine is 75.2% asic using LN2 bios for now


Fixed 750D airflow issues by: modding side window with two 140mm fan holes and installing 2 Corsair AF silent fans. Replaced front panel with an airflow kit. Temps now don't go over 70C on air!

I am running on 355.82 because I game a lot! (yeah crazy right!). My OC of 100%/+50/+50/+0mV was going fine until it decided to grey screen on MGSV. Reduced to 100%/+50/+0/+0mV and then it grey screened in Batman AK!

Strange enough, I went for 100%/+70/+350/+12mV and been playing MGSV with DSR 4K for about 10 hours since the change without a single hiccup?

I also have some questions:
- I seem to get lower firestrike scores with anything above 100% power limit. Reasons?
- Does everyone overclock their Ti KPE memory by adding more voltage? Easiest method?
- I get artifacts on +90 on Core. Can't remember on +80. Dud card(s)?
- Are there any specific motherboard settings I should worry about related to GPU and SLI? voltages? I have a Rampage V Extreme.
- XOC bios = OC Bios via switch on Ti KPE?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Fixed 750D airflow issues by: modding side window with two 140mm fan holes and installing 2 Corsair AF silent fans. Replaced front panel with an airflow kit. Temps now don't go over 70C on air!
> 
> I am running on 355.82 because I game a lot! (yeah crazy right!). My OC of 100%/+50/+50/+0mV was going fine until it decided to grey screen on MGSV. Reduced to 100%/+50/+0/+0mV and then it grey screened in Batman AK!
> 
> Strange enough, I went for 100%/+70/+350/+12mV and been playing MGSV with DSR 4K for about 10 hours since the change without a single hiccup?
> 
> I also have some questions:
> - I seem to get lower firestrike scores with anything above 100% power limit. Reasons?
> - Does everyone overclock their Ti KPE memory by adding more voltage? Easiest method?
> - I get artifacts on +90 on Core. Can't remember on +80. Dud card(s)?
> - Are there any specific motherboard settings I should worry about related to GPU and SLI? voltages? I have a Rampage V Extreme.
> - XOC bios = OC Bios via switch on Ti KPE?


Congrats on getting the case flow/temps in check!
READ HERE POST #154 about the newer nvidia drivers, I havent been using them they were causing me all kinds of issues and your grey screen crashes are directly related to the driver you are using.
The power limit shouldnt have any effect on scores, it only allows the gpu more power if it needs it and you are likely not even getting close to the 100% anyway. On the XOC bios (which is kingpins modified oc bios)
I was maxing out at I think 2%TDP! It goes to 100% on the slider.
On the memory first see how far you can oc it without adding voltage, I made a couple oc profiles in PX that dont require any voltage. These are great for games cause you dont need to change anything
just load the game and go. But yeah the sammies respond well to extra voltage, I can take mine to 8400 with extra FBVDD
No I think my card was max +80 or +90 with the OC bios (like 1520mhz)
No voltages for motherboard I can think of. If you use the software voltage controller v2.1.2 there is a setting for PEXVDD which gives more voltage to the PCIe I think but it doesnt seem to do much
for me. not with 980ti KPE anyway, I sometimes used it on my 780ti KPE
XOC bios is Vince's modified OC bios, I flashed it to my LN2 bios (red position) but for me I dont gain anything noticible. Some people have reported 10-20mhz gains etc.

Clean your drivers and use 353.62 until nvidia gets it together!

LOL, someone referred me to the Unigine Valley thread earlier I havent been there for so long. I think around when it first started. Im still #75 on the list single gpu







Ill have to see where I can land with my new KPE


----------



## barsh90

What ek waterblock is compatible with the 980 gtx ti classified? Thinking of getting 2 classies. Do i need a special backplate or the stock one that comes with with is fine ?

Thanks.


----------



## Blackseep

GTX 780 Classifed EK block is compatible with GTX 980Ti Classified.
http://configurator.ekwb.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1748
http://www.overclock.net/t/1562749/evga-980-ti-classified-fc-block

Can use stock backplate but you will need longer screws.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coodex*
> 
> Used 5 screws, they're M3x6 as stated by @akira749


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackseep*
> 
> GTX 780 Classifed EK block is compatible with GTX 980Ti Classified.
> http://configurator.ekwb.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1748
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1562749/evga-980-ti-classified-fc-block
> 
> Can use stock backplate but you will need longer screws.


do the 780 classy block cover all of the vrm?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> What ek waterblock is compatible with the 980 gtx ti classified? Thinking of getting 2 classies. Do i need a special backplate or the stock one that comes with with is fine ?
> 
> Thanks.


The 780 Classy, like the previous post says. You only need the EK backplate for aesthethics, the mem doesn't get hot enough to need a backplate for cooling.

Aren't you already running two MSI 980tis?


----------



## barsh90

Can any one share Valley screenshots when overclocked at the limit? (1080p 8xAA and extreme HD)


----------



## KickAssCop

The new drivers also destroyed my overclocks. I am now running default classified and my cards are also running hotter than other drivers.
However, I need them for SLi since Mad Max is running at 144 fps vsynced at 4K (DSR) and MGS V is running 60 fps pegged to a monkey's bottom with these drivers.

Other drivers don't allow SLi and I am too lazy to make a profile.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Can any one share Valley screenshots when overclocked at the limit? (1080p 8xAA and extreme HD)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Can any one share Valley screenshots when overclocked at the limit? (1080p 8xAA and extreme HD)


http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/12520

Look in there. JPM, Myself, and 1-2 others on 980Ti KP have posted results. there's quite a bit of 980 KPE from Kimir, and other cards in there as well.


----------



## mattrhodes

Quote:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I picked up a 980ti classified today and my goal is to hit 1500mhz+ on air. I flashed my ln2 bios using the bios provided at the first page of the thread and now changes have been made. I checked the version numbers in NVFLASH64 and both were the same. Any ideas?


Does anyone have any thoughts on this? (original post linked above). Almost achieving 1504mhz with a 25mv overvolt with 980ti Classified (aggressive fan profile helped immensely with stability), still gunning for 1520+ on air and I reckon I would need a custom bios to achieve this.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattrhodes*
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts on this? (original post linked above). Almost achieving 1504mhz with a 25mv overvolt with 980ti Classified (aggressive fan profile helped immensely with stability), still gunning for 1520+ on air and I reckon I would need a custom bios to achieve this.


Versions don't matter too much. Most of the time it's just the base nvidia green light version.

If you really want to make sure there are differences in the bios get a dump of the two and compare.

Either using a hex editor or maxwell bios editor 2


----------



## mattrhodes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Versions don't matter too much. Most of the time it's just the base nvidia green light version.
> 
> If you really want to make sure there are differences in the bios get a dump of the two and compare.
> 
> Either using a hex editor or maxwell bios editor 2


Yeah, I tried to reflash my Ln2 bios just to keep the stock bios as is in case of bricking the Ln2 version. I will get to that today. Thanks!


----------



## Dissolution187

Is therected a skyn3t bios for 980 classy yet?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Can any one share Valley screenshots when overclocked at the limit? (1080p 8xAA and extreme HD)


ninja'd by cookie..
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/2950_50#post_24393782
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Is therected a skyn3t bios for 980 classy yet?


no.


----------



## RickyOG90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> You would think that it would fit. Let us know if it works.


well D-Day came and went, I received the gtx 980 ti classified yesterday and I was able to install the 780 classified hydro copper onto the 980 ti classy. It was a near perfect fit. The only thing I will advise for others thinking about it, be prepared to sand down a bit of the black plastic housing on the block ( its the side that runs by the grill at the back) the DVI-I port on the 980 ti classified is about 1/8th to 1/4th of an inch away from the motherboard[inside the computer case with the gpu installed] as opposed to the 780 classified so the block is slightly in the way. But no worries, the only way someone would be able to tell is if you physically take the gpu out and you failed to use finer grit sand paper to smooth out the area you sanded down.

In the end, the hydro copper definitely fits and works like a charm. So if anybody is running a copper loop system and wants to buy a 980 ti classified but does not want a nickel water block, they can use a 780 classified hydro copper.

the hydro copper removed from the 780 classified


the 980 ti classified completely taken apart


Here you can see the 2 cards side by side and see that the screws are in the same place and the pcb's are the same size


here you can see the gtx 780 classified hydro copper block on the 980 ti classified


I just find it funny to see 2 different gpu names in my rig lol almost makes it seem like a sleeper(excluding the backplate with the 980 name)


----------



## HiTechPixel

Got my 980 Ti K|NGP|Ns. They're beautiful and the packaging was nice. They came in a large box with tons and tons of pink foam to protect it. 10/10 EVGA.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

I'm a /fail then. I still have my 780 Ti Classy at stock speeds... yet for some reason I have a hankering for a 980Ti Classy so I can begin really moving to 4K.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Lol, I'm dumb and EVGA are dumb. The discount only applies to select Power Supplies and Mice and is automatically applied at purchase in the EVGA store. Got €130 off the T2 1600W which is a bargain, much cheaper than the Corsair AX1500i. I hope I get it at Monday so I can start overclocking.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Got my 980 Ti K|NGP|Ns. They're beautiful and the packaging was nice. They came in a large box with tons and tons of pink foam to protect it. 10/10 EVGA.


might try overclocking that 780Ti.


----------



## paskowitz

Apparently Valley does not bother my 980 ti Classy. I wonder if it will make it through a benchmark run... (my bet is no). Still fun seeing stupid high numbers.


----------



## cookiesowns

Totally forgot to post some of these when I first got my cards.

Pics were quick and dirty, so if you pixel peep they are quite out of focus lol


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Beautiful shots!


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Totally forgot to post some of these when I first got my cards.
> 
> Pics were quick and dirty, so if you pixel peep they are quite out of focus lol


Awesome!
Mate could be dangerous to run (daily) a watercooled SLI of Ti KPE with uniblocks without fans that blow over each videocard?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

These extra wide Classifieds do not work well on a 900D case. Had to get shoulder bolts to screw in my cards and anything above and below them.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Totally forgot to post some of these when I first got my cards.
> 
> Pics were quick and dirty, so if you pixel peep they are quite out of focus lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


which asic did you get and how does it OC on water?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> which asic did you get and how does it OC on water?


Water makes it slightly more stable at high clocks on XOC bios for benching. I haven't tried pushing game stable or bench clocks on stock / stock OC bios.

79.2% card can do some runs at 1572 1559 is rock solid in 3D mark and valley.

75.4% card runs pretty good at 1559 1572 is NOPE.JPG

With water I can push volts and droop and do better Hail Mary runs On air it capped around 1520-1530 on XOC.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Awesome!
> Mate could be dangerous to run (daily) a watercooled SLI of Ti KPE with uniblocks without fans that blow over each videocard?


I don't think so. If you have zero airflow than yeah. My rads sit right above the GPU with maybe 28mm of clearance to the rad fans so it gets some passive airflow. When I bench though pushing vmem it does need active cooling. Those vmem plates gets HOT at 1.85V.

VRMs are rock solid, HWinfo has temp stats.

I don't plan on overvolting 24/7. Only for benches so I'm not worried.


----------



## KickAssCop

Stupid question but guys with Classified 980 Ti, which bios is the best bios you have come across. Would be great if you can link me since the ones in the OP are not really any better than the LN2 bios.


----------



## carlhil2

using PX to adjust voltages when needed...
can run GTA5 @1500 @+500 on vram, haven't tested other card yet. very impressed with these cards...


----------



## mattrhodes

@carlhil2 Is that the same GTX Controller on the first page for the 780ti/780/680 etc? I didn't realize that was compatible with the 980ti.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattrhodes*
> 
> @carlhil2 Is that the same GTX Controller on the first page for the 780ti/780/680 etc? I didn't realize that was compatible with the 980ti.


2120..I don't use it...just showing that PX can adjust the voltages the same...I am waiting for my thingy thing...and some blocks..


----------



## 7uly1

5960X @5100
980TI KINGPIN @1589 @9000
Samsung ic is very good








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8515856


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7uly1*
> 
> 5960X @5100
> 980TI KINGPIN @1589 @9000
> Samsung ic is very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8515856


That card look like a work of art, 4reals...


----------



## Kimir

I agree, it look beautiful with the uni block like that.







Nice clock and score too, pretty sure you can go higher since you are running with some cold setup!


----------



## Vayne4800

So I tried to go from 100%/+70/+350/+12mV (1480Mhz Core) to 100%/+80/+350/+12mV (1493Mhz Core) (basically a 10Mhz increase on Core) and started getting red artifacts in Firestrike benchmark. Note that I am running in SLI. So did I hit a limit?

FYI: 2 Kingpins, on air, good airflow in case with 2 140mm side fans. Temps are below 70C on top card or barely at it in excessive looping. Still didn't touch VMEM voltages.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7uly1*
> 
> 5960X @5100
> 980TI KINGPIN @1589 @9000
> Samsung ic is very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8515856
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice - great physics score!


----------



## 7uly1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice - great physics score!


thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7uly1*
> 
> thanks


It's a close battle between the higher clocks on the KP and the power/bandwidth of the TX when not subzero, at least with the ones I have. Another KP should be arriving in a day - 80%er. will see.









question: with the uni block outlets pointed that direction, did you switch to the single slot bracket?


----------



## carlhil2

Can that block be used with the Classified while using the backplate? if so, M3x6mm screws will do?


----------



## pharaohspaw

deleting this out of respect for proper placement and not being off-topic in the forums. Will post somewhere else.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

So uh... what's wrong with your 970?


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> - wat -


I think you might be in the wrong area here m8. Not really sure what your asking either.


----------



## 7uly1

Yes I switch to the single slot bracket and outlets connected to the under bench table.
hope you got nice new card


----------



## KickAssCop

So I replaced my PSU from Corsair HX1050 to an EVGA 1300 G2 and 2 things happened:

1) My cards are running 3-5 degrees less during full load
2) Finally, my PC is completely silent; the classified even at 70% fan speed does not actually make any sound

I am still not sure how to explain it but I was of the idea that the card maybe running hot and loud. With the PSU change, it was actually the old PSU fan spinning up and card not doing anything. Also I have the Noctua on my NZXT bracket and it is silent as whistle at 2000 RPM. Damn I was missing out.

Here is a shot.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Stupid question but guys with Classified 980 Ti, which bios is the best bios you have come across. Would be great if you can link me since the ones in the OP are not really any better than the LN2 bios.


There hasn't been much on the BIOS side of things. The one on the KPC site is just the stock LN bios with fan speed modifications and that seems to work the best for most. I'm a bit disappointed, as I thought there would be more excitement around this card. Unfortunately for Classy owners, the KPE came out and most, if not all, attention is on the King. We are just second Classy citizens here.

You can download the Maxwell Bios editor and fiddle around with it a bit, but it seems like unless you are going LN2, there isn't a point to fiddle with the card. I kinda wish I had held out for one of the other flagship cards (at least those are getting better community support and full water cooling blocks). =(


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> There hasn't been much on the BIOS side of things. The one on the KPC site is just the stock LN bios with fan speed modifications and that seems to work the best for most. I'm a bit disappointed, as I thought there would be more excitement around this card. Unfortunately for Classy owners, the KPE came out and most, if not all, attention is on the King. We are just second Classy citizens here.
> 
> You can download the Maxwell Bios editor and fiddle around with it a bit, but it seems like unless you are going LN2, there isn't a point to fiddle with the card. I kinda wish I had held out for one of the other flagship cards (at least those are getting better community support and full water cooling blocks). =(


The FTW is the card for you...just as fast as the Classy..


----------



## pharaohspaw

Sorry about the rant post. We are pretty angry at EVGA right now. I removed it.

We ran into most of the probs people have been reporting w/970's over the last couple months of having them. Of course we didn't know about all those problems (or we wouldn't have bought them). So we started researching the probs we were having, black screens, lockups, machine crashes in middle of a game, etc. Also they don't seem to be able to run any current/recent drivers (cards go AFK to black screen when system is idle and spin the card fans WAY up there with "nvidia driver has stopped responding but has recovered" when you move mouse or hit a key). And of course the 3.5G problem, where perf goes to crap as soon as you get to/above 3.5G of VRAM utilized.

So we tried a couple 980Ti Classified's after doing some reading and so far are not seeing any of those problems. When we contacted EVGA to ask them what they can do to help us out with the GTX970's (2 SC's and 2 FTW+'s), ie, can we send them back and get some price credit/consideration towards 2 more 980Ti Classified's, it wasn't good news at all. We MIGHT have a chance to get some help through a support supervisor, but its sounding like we are stuck with 4 boat anchors unless we are willing to "step up" to their base 980Ti (and PAY to upgrade) when the base 980Ti is documented having at least one of the same problems the 970's have right on their own forums. We're not going to mismatch cards with SLI.


----------



## mattrhodes

Going to be doing some overclocking on my 980ti Classified today and will be updating a live spreadsheet on Google Docs. If anyone fancies taking a look and critiquing my methodology that would be awesome! In certain scenarios, I've noticed an issue where the GPU seems to downclock by 10mhz . Link to doc: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1NK-pG9cXxLo3rixNkcElE9UUT0Up8zhs1e2t_UfytKo/edit?usp=sharing.
Also, put up a nice pic of the GPU here (may add the colour version too): https://www.facebook.com/Rhodes.Technology?fref=ts


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattrhodes*
> 
> Going to be doing some overclocking on my 980ti Classified today and will be updating a live spreadsheet on Google Docs. If anyone fancies taking a look and critiquing my methodology that would be awesome! In certain scenarios, I've noticed an issue where the GPU seems to downclock by 10mhz . Link to doc: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1NK-pG9cXxLo3rixNkcElE9UUT0Up8zhs1e2t_UfytKo/edit?usp=sharing.
> Also, put up a nice pic of the GPU here (may add the colour version too): https://www.facebook.com/Rhodes.Technology?fref=ts


You vga work with offset voltage? my gpu voltage work only overboost voltage or classified tool


----------



## mattrhodes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> You vga work with offset voltage? my gpu voltage work only overboost voltage or classified tool


Haven't tried that yet. Just seeing the max potential on stock voltages, maxed power target, maxed temp target, with Kboost enabled.


----------



## carlhil2

Ordered 2 EK-VGA Supremacy Universal blocks Yesterday for my Classifieds. I don't keep my cards long enough to justify buying full cover, plus, I can use them again....







no heatsinks, just str8 waterblock...I will have mucho airflow..


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattrhodes*
> 
> Haven't tried that yet. Just seeing the max potential on stock voltages, maxed power target, maxed temp target, with Kboost enabled.


I read always with multimeter and programs 1,212 volts


----------



## mattrhodes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> I read always with multimeter and programs 1,212 volts


Apparently, 1.25v is pretty much diminished returns at that point. Vince Lucido was interviewed by Kitguru about Maxwell OC'ing http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/overclocker-overvoltaging-alone-does-not-help-maxwell-to-overclock/


----------



## mattrhodes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> You vga work with offset voltage? my gpu voltage work only overboost voltage or classified tool


I gave Overboost a try with at 1150mv (default), benchmark failed. Went back to Overvolt enabled (with no changes), benchmark completed successfully.


----------



## mattrhodes

Hey all, based on my Overclocking results, struggling to hit 1500mhz+. Anyone have some advice based on my testing so far?

Results: 1494.2/8118. Thoughts?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Ordered 2 EK-VGA Supremacy Universal blocks Yesterday for my Classifieds. I don't keep my cards long enough to justify buying full cover, plus, I can use them again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no heatsinks, just str8 waterblock...I will have mucho airflow..


nice







you won't regret buying them


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Sorry about the rant post. We are pretty angry at EVGA right now. I removed it.
> 
> We ran into most of the probs people have been reporting w/970's over the last couple months of having them. Of course we didn't know about all those problems (or we wouldn't have bought them). So we started researching the probs we were having, black screens, lockups, machine crashes in middle of a game, etc. Also they don't seem to be able to run any current/recent drivers (cards go AFK to black screen when system is idle and spin the card fans WAY up there with "nvidia driver has stopped responding but has recovered" when you move mouse or hit a key). And of course the 3.5G problem, where perf goes to crap as soon as you get to/above 3.5G of VRAM utilized.
> 
> So we tried a couple 980Ti Classified's after doing some reading and so far are not seeing any of those problems. When we contacted EVGA to ask them what they can do to help us out with the GTX970's (2 SC's and 2 FTW+'s), ie, can we send them back and get some price credit/consideration towards 2 more 980Ti Classified's, it wasn't good news at all. We MIGHT have a chance to get some help through a support supervisor, but its sounding like we are stuck with 4 boat anchors unless we are willing to "step up" to their base 980Ti (and PAY to upgrade) when the base 980Ti is documented having at least one of the same problems the 970's have right on their own forums. We're not going to mismatch cards with SLI.


1. Yeah, the 970 had it's issues, but that's an Nvidia problem and not an EVGA problem.
2. Their step-up program does not list the Classified or KPE as possible step-up cards.
3. Sorry to hear about your issues, but blasting EVGA, who is known to have some great customer service, seems a bit harsh.

p.s. Gigabyte refused my RMA on their 290 because they said I had damaged the card (I had not). That's some BS CS right there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7uly1*
> 
> Yes I switch to the single slot bracket and outlets connected to the under bench table.
> hope you got nice new card


thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Ordered 2 EK-VGA Supremacy Universal blocks Yesterday for my Classifieds. I don't keep my cards long enough to justify buying full cover, plus, I can use them again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no heatsinks, just str8 waterblock...I will have mucho airflow..


good move, the uniblocks do a great job on the core, and really... not much else on the PCB gets hot enough to need anything more than the coldplate.


----------



## AndreTM

A stupid question guys..








Did EVGA change che front of the KPE packages? I saw this one in the product page (same for the 980 KPE):



When I bought mine it was totally black without the usual big "GEFORCE GTX.." logo.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> A stupid question guys..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did EVGA change che front of the KPE packages? I saw this one in the product page (same for the 980 KPE):
> 
> When I bought mine it was totally black without the usual big "GEFORCE GTX.." logo.


The package is still all black. I guess that's 'retail' packaging that nvidia requires them to have a mock-up of.

That's my theory anyway.


----------



## sdmf74

Hey guys I have some good news! I just got confirmation from Igor @ EK that the 980ti kingpin's stock backplate will be compatible with the new waterblock








Last I heard its scheduled to release at the end of this month.

Thanks EK!


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> The package is still all black. I guess that's 'retail' packaging that nvidia requires them to have a mock-up of.
> 
> That's my theory anyway.


That's my guess too. My KPE came in the all-black box.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattrhodes*
> 
> Hey all, based on my Overclocking results, struggling to hit 1500mhz+. Anyone have some advice based on my testing so far?
> 
> Results: 1494.2/8118. Thoughts?


This might sound silly but have you tried without raising the voltage slider in precision x, on air any voltage increase hurt my oc. Have you played with vdroop at all, what is your mem voltage at?

These 980 ti kpe cards are so amazing, I'm having so much fun with my card. Got up to 1930mhz last night, broke 13,000 graphics score in fse. Definitely the most fun I have had benching a card, but it uses so much ln2 it's crazy, never seen anything like it. Can't wait to get more.


----------



## delslow

Do you guys find it silly that I have to run my 144hz monitor at 120hz for my card to run at lower power states? This seems like an oversight no? Anyone else run into this? and are there any other solutions so that my card doesn't run full power 24/7 AND have my monitor run at 144hz?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> Do you guys find it silly that I have to run my 144hz monitor at 120hz for my card to run at lower power states? This seems like an oversight no? Anyone else run into this? and are there any other solutions so that my card doesn't run full power 24/7 AND have my monitor run at 144hz?


I do the samething and quite honestly I didn't notice any difference. Gaming at 100hz + seems the same to me. I doubt anyone can see the extra 24hz. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> This might sound silly but have you tried without raising the voltage slider in precision x, on air any voltage increase hurt my oc. Have you played with vdroop at all, what is your mem voltage at?
> 
> These 980 ti kpe cards are so amazing, I'm having so much fun with my card. Got up to 1930mhz last night, broke 13,000 graphics score in fse. Definitely the most fun I have had benching a card, but it uses so much ln2 it's crazy, never seen anything like it. Can't wait to get more.


Yah no point to add voltage with these cards on air, just OC.

Great start man! KP 980Ti has so much scaling on the top end of clocks the cpu overclocking can boost the single gpu scores now.
Can I ask you a few questions bud?
-What are all your jumper positions at?
-How do you tune your vdroop?
-What kind of voltages/temps/ are you giving it under load for what clock frequencies?
- What kind of thermal grease are you using?

Thanx!


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> This might sound silly but have you tried without raising the voltage slider in precision x, on air any voltage increase hurt my oc. Have you played with vdroop at all, what is your mem voltage at?
> 
> These 980 ti kpe cards are so amazing, I'm having so much fun with my card. Got up to 1930mhz last night, broke 13,000 graphics score in fse. Definitely the most fun I have had benching a card, but it uses so much ln2 it's crazy, never seen anything like it. Can't wait to get more.


One day, I wanna just watch Strong Island's LN2 experiments in a livestream. *clutches his poor 780Ti Classy that's only been OC'd for two hours its whole life and tells it it's ok, it doesn't have to watch*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> Do you guys find it silly that I have to run my 144hz monitor at 120hz for my card to run at lower power states? This seems like an oversight no? Anyone else run into this? and are there any other solutions so that my card doesn't run full power 24/7 AND have my monitor run at 144hz?


happens with all cards on the new drivers. set power mod to adaptive in NVCP and run 120Hz to get idle down.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Yah no point to add voltage with these cards on air, just OC.
> 
> Great start man! KP 980Ti has so much scaling on the top end of clocks the cpu overclocking can boost the single gpu scores now.
> Can I ask you a few questions bud?
> -What are all your jumper positions at?
> -How do you tune your vdroop?
> -What kind of voltages/temps/ are you giving it under load for what clock frequencies?
> - What kind of thermal grease are you using?
> 
> Thanx!


Thanks

I have the 2 protection switches turned to off, I have the voltage offset switch at default. And last night I tried your suggestion of turning vdroop in evbot to off and the top vdroop switch to the right and bottom default.

I have been going in really slow steps. I ran a bench at default clocks at the very beginning while first pouring. Then I get to about -40c at 1.4v and do a run at 1650mhz, then I will slowly go down in temps while rising voltage and keep running firestrike while raising clocks, I go up slowly to about -60c 1.5v and 1750mhz, than around 1.55v at 1850mhz and -100c and then from there I try creeping up 20mhz at a time and everytime I fail I will bump the voltage a bit. So I was able to do 1930mhz at about 1.65v, -110c. So far that's about where I get stuck. it doesn't seem to scale past -110c and 1.65v. I want to try turning evbot droop on and moving the bottom droop switch to the right.

Why, do you think I am doing something wrong, could it be I have reached the cards limit or am I most likely not doing something right. I want to go faster. I was thinking of trying a different asic.

Also I'm using gelid gc extreme, never tried anything else.

It might sound dumb but I left the cpu at a safe speed and voltage to make sure I could really concentrate on the gpu core, I'm sure the mem on card could go higher but I was trying to remove as many variables as possible to find my max core and then I could really dial in efficiency with cpu and mem.


----------



## Inelastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> One day, I wanna just watch Strong Island's LN2 experiments in a livestream. *clutches his poor 780Ti Classy that's only been OC'd for two hours its whole life and tells it it's ok, it doesn't have to watch*


Lol, I think you have me beat by an hour. I tried to get as much as I could just using PrecisionX when I still had it on air. Then, when I switched to water, I just wanted to game and never got around to messing with it again.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inelastic*
> 
> Lol, I think you have me beat by an hour. I tried to get as much as I could just using PrecisionX when I still had it on air. Then, when I switched to water, I just wanted to game and never got around to messing with it again.


I got up to a +91MHz OC on air with a 25mv OV and a 115% PT. Got scared, and never did it again. It doesn't help either my ASIC was 64.6% and that it's in a mATX case.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Finally got to test this bad boy subzero. Shame I don't have an 8-core... I can past FSE CPU test at 5.9 but I was going for safe clocks so I didn't have to worry about CPU.

The news is in... a 1200W PSU is not enough for a 4770K at 5.7GHz and a 980 TI KPE at anything higher than 1850/2100 @ 1.55V! I could set up to 1.60V but it would crash as soon as it went under load at 1900 core. If I tried to set 1.65V, the computer turned off immediately.

Regardless, still happy with the results. Benching this card is a dream but I can't even describe how quickly it goes through LN2







I didn't glaze my GPU pot because I've never needed to... GT1 would start at -100° and end at -90° while full on LN2 the whole time









I'll definitely glaze it next time. Vince, you guys should add that to the benching guide


----------



## lilchronic

whats glaze gpu pot?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> whats glaze gpu pot?


You can force a layer of ice to build over the inside surface of the pot. It reacts much quicker to LN2 when you do this. I usually do it by lowering the temp of the pot to about -120°C or so then torch/heatgun it back up to -60°C or so. Once you've done that, it'll drop back down to -120°C in about half the time it took originally.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> You can force a layer of ice to build over the inside surface of the pot. It reacts much quicker to LN2 when you do this. I usually do it by lowering the temp of the pot to about -120°C or so then torch/heatgun it back up to -60°C or so. Once you've done that, it'll drop back down to -120°C in about half the time it took originally.


Ah ok. I heard about that, but was not sure.


----------



## sdmf74

Just scored a 17557 in firestrike, not sure if thats a good score but the interesting thing is it beat my 780ti kingpin firestrike score by 5076 points, the
only difference windows 10 now instead of 8.1, well that and the fact the 980ti did it w/out any voltage increase.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Finally got to test this bad boy subzero. Shame I don't have an 8-core... I can past FSE CPU test at 5.9 but I was going for safe clocks so I didn't have to worry about CPU.
> 
> The news is in... a 1200W PSU is not enough for a 4770K at 5.7GHz and a 980 TI KPE at anything higher than 1850/2100 @ 1.55V! I could set up to 1.60V but it would crash as soon as it went under load at 1900 core. If I tried to set 1.65V, the computer turned off immediately.
> 
> Regardless, still happy with the results. Benching this card is a dream but I can't even describe how quickly it goes through LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't glaze my GPU pot because I've never needed to... GT1 would start at -100° and end at -90° while full on LN2 the whole time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll definitely glaze it next time. Vince, you guys should add that to the benching guide


Awesome job, I really was shocked by the ln2 consumption also, this card is a monster, awesome scores.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Thanks! If only I had an X99 system


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I have the 2 protection switches turned to off, I have the voltage offset switch at default. And last night I tried your suggestion of turning vdroop in evbot to off and the top vdroop switch to the right and bottom default.
> 
> I have been going in really slow steps. I ran a bench at default clocks at the very beginning while first pouring. Then I get to about -40c at 1.4v and do a run at 1650mhz, then I will slowly go down in temps while rising voltage and keep running firestrike while raising clocks, I go up slowly to about -60c 1.5v and 1750mhz, than around 1.55v at 1850mhz and -100c and then from there I try creeping up 20mhz at a time and everytime I fail I will bump the voltage a bit. So I was able to do 1930mhz at about 1.65v, -110c. So far that's about where I get stuck. it doesn't seem to scale past -110c and 1.65v. I want to try turning evbot droop on and moving the bottom droop switch to the right.
> 
> Why, do you think I am doing something wrong, could it be I have reached the cards limit or am I most likely not doing something right. I want to go faster. I was thinking of trying a different asic.
> 
> Also I'm using gelid gc extreme, never tried anything else.
> 
> It might sound dumb but I left the cpu at a safe speed and voltage to make sure I could really concentrate on the gpu core, I'm sure the mem on card could go higher but I was trying to remove as many variables as possible to find my max core and then I could really dial in efficiency with cpu and mem.


Sounds like solid testing procedure! Think maybe your loading volts are still on the low side, should be around 1.7v+ to hit the really high clocks
Next session try this..








-Leave both droop jumpers at default, and leave enabled on evbot. (this is 2nd from lowest level of droop and will give slightly more than your getting now)
-Pull card down to -65c and put about 1.4v set on the core with evbot, also about 1.82vmem.
-Time the ln2 pouring so it will run empty around -65c, so youll need to get it to -72c or so then let it go empty
- Use the torch to glaze and put a nice layer of frost over entire copper base of gpu pot, now splash some ln2 in there and pull it down again to -80c and have it go empty, now bump evbot to 1.5v.
- Use the torch again for glazing the base of gpu pot when Ln2 runs out, then splash more ln2 in the pot and pull the temps down again. Pot should be ready for any loading now.
-set 1.7v +400/+698 on the card and start the benchmark about -90c and maintain that temp for all of gt1, when gt1 is almost done, exit out back to desktop. This should give around 1850/2100
-set 1.75v +500/+698 on the card and start benchmark again about -95c and keep it between -95c and -100c and run whole benchmark. This should give around 1950/2100 in clocks btw
-Set 1.775v +550/+698 on the card and start benchmark -105c to -10c. This is about 2ghz/2100 and should run easy.
-Set 1.8v +573/+698 on the card and start benchmark about -110c. This will give 2030/2100
- Repeat raising the gpu at this point in around 26mhz increments at a time MAX..so the steps are smaller after 2g-2026-2055-2080-2106-etc.
With this droop setting, you card may take 1.85v set (1.72-1.73v loading) if u can keep it running that whole time without much crashes. Some cards can max out on this voltage/droopsetting around 2100. I think you will find 1.775-1.8v set with above droop settngs to be a nice sweet spot for max clocks.
Once you can leapfrog it quicker to 2000+ more, it will clock much nicer. The thermal grease freezes when you crash or sit idle for long time so the key point to the best results is to keep the card loaded and running always. Once you lose the grease, its obvious because not even 1900 will run. You can get it back tho by warming the pot to -50c or so then pulling it back down and trying again









All cards are different with regards to loading voltages and droop. Some like more droop, some less. This is why we have a wide range adjustment on kp980ti.

One other important note: Always bring the voltages up and down gradually on the card and the vrm will stay healthy and benching over and over again without issue. Some of my lab cards have literally hundreds of hours of benching on them at ridiculous voltages and speeds and no failures!. The card design is extremely robust, like a tank, but you still need to exercise care when applying such high voltages/currents.
Incrementally is always best.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Sounds like solid testing procedure! Think maybe your loading volts are still on the low side, should be around 1.7v+ to hit the really high clocks
> Next session try this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Leave both droop jumpers at default, and leave enabled on evbot. (this is 2nd from lowest level of droop and will give slightly more than your getting now)
> -Pull card down to -65c and put about 1.4v set on the core with evbot, also about 1.82vmem.
> -Time the ln2 pouring so it will run empty around -65c, so youll need to get it to -72c or so then let it go empty
> - Use the torch to glaze and put a nice layer of frost over entire copper base of gpu pot, now splash some ln2 in there and pull it down again to -80c and have it go empty, now bump evbot to 1.5v.
> - Use the torch again for glazing the base of gpu pot when Ln2 runs out, then splash more ln2 in the pot and pull the temps down again. Pot should be ready for any loading now.
> -set 1.7v +400/+698 on the card and start the benchmark about -90c and maintain that temp for all of gt1, when gt1 is almost done, exit out back to desktop. This should give around 1850/2100
> -set 1.75v +500/+698 on the card and start benchmark again about -95c and keep it between -95c and -100c and run whole benchmark. This should give around 1950/2100 in clocks btw
> -Set 1.775v +550/+698 on the card and start benchmark -105c to -10c. This is about 2ghz/2100 and should run easy.
> -Set 1.8v +573/+698 on the card and start benchmark about -110c. This will give 2030/2100
> - Repeat raising the gpu at this point in around 26mhz increments at a time MAX..so the steps are smaller after 2g-2026-2055-2080-2106-etc.
> With this droop setting, you card may take 1.85v set (1.72-1.73v loading) if u can keep it running that whole time without much crashes. Some cards can max out on this voltage/droopsetting around 2100. I think you will find 1.775-1.8v set with above droop settngs to be a nice sweet spot for max clocks.
> Once you can leapfrog it quicker to 2000+ more, it will clock much nicer. The thermal grease freezes when you crash or sit idle for long time so the key point to the best results is to keep the card loaded and running always. Once you lose the grease, its obvious because not even 1900 will run. You can get it back tho by warming the pot to -50c or so then pulling it back down and trying again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All cards are different with regards to loading voltages and droop. Some like more droop, some less. This is why we have a wide range adjustment on kp980ti.


Oh man, this is so awesome, thank you so much. i think my biggest problem was the huge temp swings I was having so this advice should help me a lot.

Either way with only my third time trying big maxwell and the 980 ti kpe frozen, I got the #7 firestrike extreme and Catzilla scores in the world, also they are the highest scores for the extreme league, all the scores above me are elite guys, this card is so efficient clock for clock compared with the competition 980 ti's.

And I didn't even max the card yet or it's mem and my cpu has a lot left so I am really, really happy with my card.

Also I can't believe how stable it is while frozen, last session I might have only had to reboot 1 time and it was still going strong after 3-4 hours and the memory seems to not lose too much mhz. So glad I went with the kpe, I couldnt have asked for a better experience. Now for some fine tuning, I can't stop until I reach 2k.


----------



## mattrhodes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> This might sound silly but have you tried without raising the voltage slider in precision x, on air any voltage increase hurt my oc. Have you played with vdroop at all, what is your mem voltage at?


Yeah, I initially worked out my max clock on stock voltage which was around 1472, from that, I began raising my voltage slowly and increasing clocks, stable maximum of 1492.2. Then began overclocking the memory. Unsure on mem voltage. My card did not like overboost at all. Will put a link to my overclocking doc, should provide more clarity.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1NK-pG9cXxLo3rixNkcElE9UUT0Up8zhs1e2t_UfytKo/edit?pli=1#gid=0
What a great KPE card you have!


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattrhodes*
> 
> Yeah, I initially worked out my max clock on stock voltage which was around 1472, from that, I began raising my voltage slowly and increasing clocks, stable maximum of 1492.2. Then began overclocking the memory. Unsure on mem voltage. My card did not like overboost at all. Will put a link to my overclocking doc, should provide more clarity.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1NK-pG9cXxLo3rixNkcElE9UUT0Up8zhs1e2t_UfytKo/edit?pli=1#gid=0
> What a great KPE card you have!


Me too, my Classified is 69,7% and max voltage is 1522/8200 with 1,21V.
No results with overboost+kboost or Classy Tool 2.1.2, dmm read overvoltages but no more frequencies from 1,21V to 1,3V....and I have a watercooled Classy with 37-38°C max temp.

With these "OC" cards, custom power supply is useless...I see many references card like Palit SuperJetStream (150€ less) at 1550MHz with ov or vdef and original air cooler


----------



## mattrhodes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Me too, my Classified is 69,7% and max voltage is 1522/8200 with 1,21V.
> No results with overboost+kboost or Classy Tool 2.1.2, dmm read overvoltages but no more frequencies from 1,21V to 1,3V....and I have a watercooled Classy with 37-38°C max temp.
> 
> With these "OC" cards, custom power supply is useless...I see many references card like Palit SuperJetStream (150€ less) at 1550MHz with ov or vdef and original air cooler


I'm disappointed that I couldn't hit 1500+ mhz on Air. I can return it by Saturday for a full refund and potentially wait out for AMD to release their Tonga cards so that Nvidia prices may drop and could pick up a different 980ti or hope for a golden Classy.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattrhodes*
> 
> I'm disappointed that I couldn't hit 1500+ mhz on Air. I can return it by Saturday for a full refund and potentially wait out for AMD to release their Tonga cards so that Nvidia prices may drop and could pick up a different 980ti or hope for a golden Classy.


Overvolt don't help much with gm200, only a good asic for about 1550MHz vdef oc...and this round "casually" EVGA sell Kingpin cards with asic selection.
My Classy is anyway good in gaming but dont have the typical advantages from a powerful and custom supply unlike previous Classy cards.


----------



## mattrhodes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Overvolt don't help much with gm200, only a good asic for about 1550MHz vdef oc...and this round "casually" EVGA sell Kingpin cards with asic selection.
> My Classy is anyway good in gaming but dont have the typical advantages from a powerful and custom supply unlike previous Classy cards.


True, the Asic of mine is 71.8%. Will have to see in terms of which 980ti card I will go for again, just disappointed that I spent £580 to expect a decently binned card. The 1404mhz out of the box is quite good though.


----------



## Gofspar

Hey 980 Classified/KPE owners what clocks are you getting on air at around 1.262v to 1.3v?

Just wana see where my card falls in.


----------



## Kimir

1600 @ 1.19v on my 980 KPE, increasing to the voltage you mention and it reach a diminishing return, until I put 1.4v+ to get more turtle.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> Hey 980 Classified/KPE owners what clocks are you getting on air at around 1.262v to 1.3v?
> 
> Just wana see where my card falls in.


1550 FSE on 1.18 was my max, zero return on more voltage on air.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I run 1550 on water, no voltage increase. Pushing up to 1.3v, I wouldn't get past 1600 with multiple cards.

I do have a question for anyone with 4 K|ngp|ns and the RVE board. I am trying to set up the RGB. Problem is, when selecting card 4 in precision, card 2 changes colors. Vice versa with card 2. So, I can't figure out if the bios on the PC is having issues registering the cards in the correct indexing order, or if it is precision.


----------



## TonytotheB

My 780Ti classified cards won't seem to go past 1250MHz. Not sure


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> Hey 980 Classified/KPE owners what clocks are you getting on air at around 1.262v to 1.3v?
> 
> Just wana see where my card falls in.


I can tell you on all four I had adding core voltage (on air/water) gained me next to nothing. Raising the memory voltage helped me get to 8400. I could run 1530 SLI at 1.18v and one would run 1550 at that.

SS


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I can tell you on all four I had adding core voltage (on air/water) gained me next to nothing. Raising the memory voltage helped me get to 8400. I could run 1530 SLI at 1.18v and one would run 1550 at that.
> 
> SS


Depends on the card, with stock LN2 bios 1.212v to 1.262 is the difference from 1530 and 1590.


----------



## Kimir

On the 980 KPE voltage doesn't help unless you juice it to 1.42v+ on "ambient". And even with that you gain a dozen of Mhz (I had 1666Mhz at 1.45v while 1600 run fine at stock voltage, 1.19v since there is vdrop).


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> On the 980 KPE voltage doesn't help unless you juice it to 1.42v+ on "ambient". And even with that you gain a dozen of Mhz (I had 1666Mhz at 1.45v while 1600 run fine at stock voltage, 1.19v since there is vdrop).


Im not on a KPE though, regular Classified card.

I wish i could get ClassyX or XX to work properly but if I add ANY core clock it crashes instantly in FS. anyone have insight on this. It's a 2988 BTW.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> Im not on a KPE though, regular Classified card.
> 
> I wish i could get ClassyX or XX to work properly but if I add ANY core clock it crashes instantly in FS. anyone have insight on this. It's a 2988 BTW.


Try the 353 branch drivers. the newer ones kill overclocks on the 980Ti KPE. Not sure about TitanX or other cards.. It's worth a shot.


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Try the 353 branch drivers. the newer ones kill overclocks on the 980Ti KPE. Not sure about TitanX or other cards.. It's worth a shot.


Just made a fresh install on 8.1, got the XOC bios working. 344.75 drivers /w using kingpins modded precision x .v 5.2.6.4 but not getting any more scaling on the XOC bios in FS.


----------



## duppex

Quick question.

Going only on the 2 cards not my setup and the fact I want to get the most out of gaming.

I am trying to decide on a 980 ti classified or kingpin and there is about £60 difference between the two

Whats your pick?


----------



## mattrhodes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> Going only on the 2 cards not my setup and the fact I want to get the most out of gaming.
> 
> I am trying to decide on a 980 ti classified or kingpin and there is about £60 difference between the two
> 
> Whats your pick?


Which site would you be getting them from? Can't find any 980ti Kingpins in the UK


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Does the EVGA EU site ship to the UK?


----------



## mattrhodes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Does the EVGA EU site ship to the UK?


Probably. Just can't seem to find any UK Vendors stocking them. If there's only a £60 difference between the Classy and Kingpin, I would jump on the Kingpin.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattrhodes*
> 
> Probably. Just can't seem to find any UK Vendors stocking them. If there's only a £60 difference between the Classy and Kingpin, I would jump on the Kingpin.


The Kingpin cards are only sold direct by EVGA!


----------



## duppex

EVGA EU does ship to the UK

After currency conversion, Kingpin 72% asic £621 + £12 shipping, Classified £582.30 + £11 shipping

Currently out of stock but waiting on auto notify

As EVGA are binning there cards, do you think there's a higher chance of getting a Low/Crap ASIC Classified?

Based on the price and wanted it mostly for gaming, which one would you pick


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> EVGA EU does ship to the UK
> 
> After currency conversion, Kingpin 72% asic £621 + £12 shipping, Classified £582.30 + £11 shipping
> 
> Currently out of stock but waiting on auto notify
> 
> As EVGA are binning there cards, do you think there's a higher chance of getting a Low/Crap ASIC Classified?
> 
> Based on the price and wanted it mostly for gaming, which one would you pick


Do you plan on overclocking on ln2? If not, save yourself money and stay away from the kingpin


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> EVGA EU does ship to the UK
> 
> After currency conversion, Kingpin 72% asic £621 + £12 shipping, Classified £582.30 + £11 shipping
> 
> Currently out of stock but waiting on auto notify
> 
> As EVGA are binning there cards, do you think there's a higher chance of getting a Low/Crap ASIC Classified?
> 
> Based on the price and wanted it mostly for gaming, which one would you pick


Classified!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Do you plan on overclocking on ln2? If not, save yourself money and stay away from the kingpin


Bingo!


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> The Kingpin cards are only sold direct by EVGA!


And Newegg has them too. Atleast the 72 asic last time I checked.


----------



## duppex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Do you plan on overclocking on ln2? If not, save yourself money and stay away from the kingpin


OK Thanks

No to LN2, but plan to fit a water block and overclock to the maximum of the card potential

So if I went for a normal 980 ti Classified or other 980 ti, and was unlucky to get an ASIC score in the ( Low 60), what would be the difference in terms of in game frames per second to a Card with ASIC score in the (Low 70).


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> OK Thanks
> 
> No to LN2, but plan to fit a water block and overclock to the maximum of the card potential
> 
> So if I went for a normal 980 ti Classified or other 980 ti, and was unlucky to get an ASIC score in the ( Low 60), what would be the difference in terms of in game frames per second to a Card with ASIC score in the (Low 70).


ASIC has a loose correlation with clock speed on these cards. It may mean the difference between 1525 and 1510MHz on the core which would equate to like 0.5 FPS, if that. Further than that, there are 65% ASIC cards that will overclock better than your average 75% card. In the end, it's all down to you luck, even if you buy a binned card.


----------



## duppex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> ASIC has a loose correlation with clock speed on these cards. It may mean the difference between 1525 and 1510MHz on the core which would equate to like 0.5 FPS, if that. Further than that, there are 65% ASIC cards that will overclock better than your average 75% card. In the end, it's all down to you luck, even if you buy a binned card.


*
Thanks for the heads up







*


----------



## Cool Mike

I have benched 3 EVGA Cards for max overclock and stability using Valley, Firestrike, Farcry4. All settings at 4K ultra. The cards set to resolutions less than 4K would overclock slightly higher. The overclocks shown are at 4K Ultra, which would be the most stressful for stability testing. Here is the list with associated ASIC scores.

980Ti Classified - ASIC Score = 64.8, GPU Overclock = 1460, memory = 1975 (7900 Eff.)
980Ti Kingpin - ASIC Score = 72.5, GPU Overclock = 1475, memory = 1975 (7900 Eff.)
980Ti Kingpin - ASIC Score = 81.7, GPU Overclock = 1530, memory = 2000 (8000 Eff.)


----------



## duppex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> I have benched 3 EVGA Cards for max overclock and stability using Valley, Firestrike, Farcry4. All settings at 4K ultra. The cards set to resolutions less than 4K would overclock slightly higher. The overclocks shown are at 4K Ultra, which would be the most stressful for stability testing. Here is the list with associated ASIC scores.
> 
> 980Ti Classified - ASIC Score = 64.8, GPU Overclock = 1460, memory = 1975 (7900 Eff.)
> 980Ti Kingpin - ASIC Score = 72.5, GPU Overclock = 1475, memory = 1975 (7900 Eff.)
> 980Ti Kingpin - ASIC Score = 81.7, GPU Overclock = 1530, memory = 2000 (8000 Eff.)


*Thanks*

*Very informative*

Do you happen to have in game Avg frames for the above as well?


----------



## killersquid

So I'm at a hurdle. I have a 980ti Classy which I have not overclocked yet. I kinda don't want to OC it until I can get a loop for it (do not have a custom loop, which will run me about 600 dollars for everything and the block). My main thoughts though is that I am still on a 1080p/144hz monitor, which I feel is a complete waste of my Classy's power. I want to upgrade to a 1440p/144hz monitor hopefully next month when the new ROG Swift launches (the IPS panel one), but I can either afford a 1440p OR a loop.

What, in your opinions, is a better idea at this moment? Get a loop for good cooling, or get a 1440p/144hz monitor so I can use more of my 980ti's power (and just overclock it on the stock cooler and set a higher fan curve).


----------



## Gunslinger.

It depends on what you enjoy or spend more time doing, gaming or overclocking.

If it's gaming, then for sure get the monitor, the Swift is amazing!









If it's overclocking, then the monitor is a complete waste of money, get the loop or a pot if you're feeling frisky.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killersquid*
> 
> So I'm at a hurdle. I have a 980ti Classy which I have not overclocked yet. I kinda don't want to OC it until I can get a loop for it (do not have a custom loop, which will run me about 600 dollars for everything and the block). My main thoughts though is that I am still on a 1080p/144hz monitor, which I feel is a complete waste of my Classy's power. I want to upgrade to a 1440p/144hz monitor hopefully next month when the new ROG Swift launches (the IPS panel one), but I can either afford a 1440p OR a loop.
> 
> What, in your opinions, is a better idea at this moment? Get a loop for good cooling, or get a 1440p/144hz monitor so I can use more of my 980ti's power (and just overclock it on the stock cooler and set a higher fan curve).


Quite frankly, you can find parts for a loop Far cheaper than you can get the monitor. If you can used parts, that are tested and known to work, you will be covered by PayPal's coverage plan. For example, I am getting ready to sell waterblocks compatible with the 980ti Classified, and can include fittings for soft tubing cheaper than you can buy just a block. I wouldn't dare sell you any ROG Swift for cheap though.. 

I would say get the Swift and piece the loop together and take your time. The loop is 100% worth the money, if you aren't going to being expecting 1600mhz just because you put it under water (totally possible with a golden card, but not most of the time).


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> Going only on the 2 cards not my setup and the fact I want to get the most out of gaming.
> 
> I am trying to decide on a 980 ti classified or kingpin and there is about £60 difference between the two
> 
> Whats your pick?


980 TI FTW or SC. Honestly. What is the purpose fo the 980ti Classified or K|ngp|n? Extreme Overclocking mostly. They make fine gaming cards, but they don't do anything in game that a regular card won't do for much cheaper. Why not invest in something like a Hybrid, or FTW, and save the money for more games?

If you are determined to get the Classified or K|ngp|n, then the classified for the same money saving reason.


----------



## killersquid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Quite frankly, you can find parts for a loop Far cheaper than you can get the monitor. If you can used parts, that are tested and known to work, you will be covered by PayPal's coverage plan. For example, I am getting ready to sell waterblocks compatible with the 980ti Classified, and can include fittings for soft tubing cheaper than you can buy just a block. I wouldn't dare sell you any ROG Swift for cheap though..
> 
> I would say get the Swift and piece the loop together and take your time. The loop is 100% worth the money, if you aren't going to being expecting 1600mhz just because you put it under water (totally possible with a golden card, but not most of the time).


Well I'll keep that in mind when I want to buy a block. I was leaning toward the new Swift as well, but this cements it.


----------



## Agenesis

Turns out to be the psu


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I was surprised on how well my Classies responded under water. I was really trying to resist the urge of buying blocks, but then I gave in.

Right off the bat, they handle 1550mhz on 1.187v. I will push for more mhz later today.




Spoiler: More pics


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I was surprised on how well my Classies responded under water. I was really trying to resist the urge of buying blocks, but then I gave in.
> 
> Right off the bat, they handle 1550mhz on 1.187v. I will push for more mhz later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More pics


What was you clocks like on air cooling before you put blocks on them.
I have just purchased a 980 ti classified and are just waiting for my block to arrive have had it up to 1512Mhz oc game stable in a friends rig on air. ASICS 66.7%.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> What was you clocks like on air cooling before you put blocks on them.
> I have just purchased a 980 ti classified and are just waiting for my block to arrive have had it up to 1512Mhz oc game stable in a friends rig on air. ASICS 66.7%.


Single card 1 - 80.0 ASIC 1554 Game stable 1.187v

Single card 2 75.0 ASIC 1554 - 1.212v

SLI 1505mhz stable. any higher will score lower on benchmarks. 1530mhz will crash.

After slapping blocks on them, I can game at 1550mhz on SLI, something I was unable to do on Air. The only game I have been playing non stop since April is GTA5, as long as that runs smooth, I'm happy. The cards run 37-40C after a few hours, with 26C ambient.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Single card 1 - 80.0 ASIC 1554 Game stable 1.187v
> 
> Single card 2 75.0 ASIC 1554 - 1.212v
> 
> SLI 1505mhz stable. any higher will score lower on benchmarks. 1530mhz will crash.
> 
> After slapping blocks on them, I can game at 1550mhz on SLI, something I was unable to do on Air. The only game I have been playing non stop since April is GTA5, as long as that runs smooth, I'm happy. The cards run 37-40C after a few hours, with 26C ambient.


You have inspired me to go ahead with the water blocks. My card runs "okay" but I have to crank the fans up a bit to keep it under 70, and I like'd like a more quiet rig. Probably gonna grab the 360 ek combo + ek block. It runs abouit 600 from performance pc shipped. Not sure if that's a good price or not.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> You have inspired me to go ahead with the water blocks. My card runs "okay" but I have to crank the fans up a bit to keep it under 70, and I like'd like a more quiet rig. Probably gonna grab the 360 ek combo + ek block. It runs abouit 600 from performance pc shipped. Not sure if that's a good price or not.


I was hesitant, but I already have a huge case, 2 480 rads and a serial EK bridge for these blocks. I didn't want to spend the money to gain 20-50mhz, but you also get quietness and way better temps. At the end of the day even if I didn't gaing much mhz, i'm happy with less noise and cooler temps.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I was hesitant, but I already have a huge case, 2 480 rads and a serial EK bridge for these blocks. I didn't want to spend the money to gain 20-50mhz, but you also get quietness and way better temps. At the end of the day even if I didn't gaing much mhz, i'm happy with less noise and cooler temps.


Did you use a stencil and some sort of etching fluid on the blocks? a dremel? It looks pretty slick. I think I'd have just used Classified on both tho.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

It was done with a laser engraver.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> Did you use a stencil and some sort of etching fluid on the blocks? a dremel? It looks pretty slick. I think I'd have just used Classified on both tho.


.

It was done with a laser engraver, I also like the classified better, but I wanted two different logos. I almost put Geforce GTX


----------



## Lays

Did a bit of tweaking last night on my 980,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Single card 1 - 80.0 ASIC 1554 Game stable 1.187v
> 
> Single card 2 75.0 ASIC 1554 - 1.212v
> 
> SLI 1505mhz stable. any higher will score lower on benchmarks. 1530mhz will crash.
> 
> After slapping blocks on them, I can game at 1550mhz on SLI, something I was unable to do on Air. The only game I have been playing non stop since April is GTA5, as long as that runs smooth, I'm happy. The cards run 37-40C after a few hours, with 26C ambient.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I was hesitant, but I already have a huge case, 2 480 rads and a serial EK bridge for these blocks. I didn't want to spend the money to gain 20-50mhz, but you also get quietness and way better temps. At the end of the day even if I didn't gaing much mhz, i'm happy with less noise and cooler temps.


Where did you get the screws to use the stock BP?

If you have a link I'd be grateful :}


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Did a bit of tweaking last night on my 980,
> 
> Where did you get the screws to use the stock BP?
> 
> If you have a link I'd be grateful :}


I bought them at my local hardware store. Screw size is M.3.5 x 8mm long. I used regular "pan" head style screws, but they stick out and may cause clearance issues. The "flat" style screws also work fine and wont interfere with anything.

You can find these anywhere, but if you online McMaster Carr is pretty good.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> ASIC has a loose correlation with clock speed on these cards. It may mean the difference between 1525 and 1510MHz on the core which would equate to like 0.5 FPS, if that. Further than that, there are 65% ASIC cards that will overclock better than your average 75% card. In the end, it's all down to you luck, even if you buy a binned card.


With these gm200 cards only asic is important because overvolting don't help much(or don't help at all) and custom power supplies are unnecessary. Just see also MSI lightning cards with not lucky GPUs.
Liquid cooling help for gain some OC step(I gained 2 step with fullcover and 35-36°C max) but no results and no fun with overvolt(with evbot also).
Probably you get something with LN2 and a good gpu but Evga "casually" this time sell Kingpins with selected Asic because a Kingpin with unlucky gpu and no overvolt gains = return









My Classy(Asic 69,7%) stock cooler close Heaven with 1470/8200 and Valley with 1496/8200. With EK fullcover Heaven with 1508/8200 and Valley with 1522/8200. Lower vram frequencies nothing changes and I dont push these Hynix over 8200.
For gaming I use 1496/7800 Mhz.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

I am really late to the party and I will be adding more pictures later (stuck at work right now)

But here is my baby


----------



## KickAssCop

Only one?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Pretty


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Only one?


Sadly shipping it to South Africa was a pain in the butt, not to mention crazy expensive (around $360) ... But I am going to work on getting a second 1









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Pretty


The card is gorgeous, taking it out the box I was like "WOW" I had no other words and not many components warrant that kind of response

Quick question though, we supposed to get MGSV with the cards are we not ? ... is it a game code voucher or must we just though a couple hoops to get the game ?

Regards

*:::EDIT:::*

Just waiting for my new RM1000i and SSD and I will post some results on air for you guys, found someone in my country selling a TEK 9 so I want to see if I can maybe grab that from him or maybe ask him to do a few runs before he sells it ... haha


----------



## Vayne4800

It is funny that people boast about super awesome overclocks yet hardly do I find proper evidence of actual game stability. I did a search on Witcher 3 and Batman AK running stable with overclocked 980 Ti SLI and None SLI and came out with little to nothing. Yet on the flip side, I get tons of feedback with instability with the slightest overclock. Anyway, I did try and roll back to driver version 353.62 but I still TDR. Despite reports that I would even get a better overclock is completely unfound.

The more time I spend on these cards, the more I believe that the overclocking Maxwell is just limited to benchmarking, nothing more. When gaming, I sense everyone just goes back to stock/factory OC clocks.

Now what is causing these instabilities is a major mystery that no one managed to answer. Sure you can have a lot of reasons and a lot of people might be unstable for different causes. Still, there is that big group who are having an exact same reason of instability. That specific reason somehow points to driver + Maxwell design. The fact that NVidia never came out and acknowledged it hints to such an issue. They aren't ready to have another 970 fiasco at their hands.

Do note, I have tested this for months if you factor in the original 980 (I had an EVGA 980 SC SLI setup).

I even read Kingpin post blaming the drivers. I even suspected that NVidia just didn't care about Windows 7 and so upgraded to Windows 10 to find the same issue.

I know that this is some conspiracy theory on my end, but if you do some research, you might end up with the same conclusion...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> It is funny that people boast about super awesome overclocks yet hardly do I find proper evidence of actual game stability. I did a search on Witcher 3 and Batman AK running stable with overclocked 980 Ti SLI and None SLI and came out with little to nothing. Yet on the flip side, I get tons of feedback with instability with the slightest overclock. Anyway, I did try and roll back to driver version 353.62 but I still TDR. Despite reports that I would even get a better overclock is completely unfound.
> 
> The more time I spend on these cards, the more I believe that the overclocking Maxwell is just limited to benchmarking, nothing more. When gaming, I sense everyone just goes back to stock/factory OC clocks.
> 
> Now what is causing these instabilities is a major mystery that no one managed to answer. Sure you can have a lot of reasons and a lot of people might be unstable for different causes. Still, there is that big group who are having an exact same reason of instability. That specific reason somehow points to driver + Maxwell design. The fact that NVidia never came out and acknowledged it hints to such an issue. They aren't ready to have another 970 fiasco at their hands.
> 
> Do note, I have tested this for months if you factor in the original 980 (I had an EVGA 980 SC SLI setup).
> 
> I even read Kingpin post blaming the drivers. I even suspected that NVidia just didn't care about Windows 7 and so upgraded to Windows 10 to find the same issue.
> 
> I know that this is some conspiracy theory on my end, but if you do some research, you might end up with the same conclusion...


I should record GTA 5 gameplay running 1550mhz in SLI for 3 hours. there are pretty good cards out there.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I should record GTA 5 gameplay running 1550mhz in SLI for 3 hours. there are pretty good cards out there.


The reason I wrote that is because I have two 980 Ti Kingpins and they can't run stable with any overclock in the two games mentioned above. Literally any overclock will cause them to grey/brown screen and TDR. Though I did play MGS5 at DSR 4k with OC of 100%/+70/+350/+12mV without issue for over 50 hours.

A lot of people who actually play different AAA games are facing similar issues as me. Yet so few who have OCs that report no issues. In the past, the prospect of TDR didn't exist. If a card artifacts, drop down OC a notch and play all games without issues. Now it is much more complicated. There is no test to prove ultimate GPU OC stability. People just run different things and credibility of an OC is lost as each claims they are stable, when in reality, they aren't. All review sites, OC benchmark number...etc do NOT have a solid stability test. Most just run a benchmark and if it reaches to the end, they claim a good OC and inherently, it serves as stable. Then you end up with thousands of people complaining on different forums of how a +5 causes instability in some AAA game. Before it was Farcry 4 which was shot down as being a bad port. Now you have Witcher 3 and Batman AK (atleast ones I tested).

Worst part is, a lot of people tell you to run at stock while gaming. So now OCing is just for the sake of benchmarks? This wasn't how it was supposed to be!

Am I frustrated? You bet I am! Spent a fortune on Kingpins for them to not overclock AT ALL, apart from that factory OC. Then comes this kingpin boasting that he can do 1520 on cards like mine! It even frustrates me more that people go and tell me to do water cooling. Well, I peak at 74-75C on the top card which is still far below the threshold. Do note that almost all 980 Ti cards hit 83C out of the box on air!

Help me out here and shed some light into my darkness...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I should record GTA 5 gameplay running 1550mhz in SLI for 3 hours. there are pretty good cards out there.


That's a pretty nice place to be lol. Overclocking wise anyway...not a fan of tri SLI myself


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> It is funny that people boast about super awesome overclocks yet hardly do I find proper evidence of actual game stability. I did a search on Witcher 3 and Batman AK running stable with overclocked 980 Ti SLI and None SLI and came out with little to nothing. Yet on the flip side, I get tons of feedback with instability with the slightest overclock. Anyway, I did try and roll back to driver version 353.62 but I still TDR. Despite reports that I would even get a better overclock is completely unfound.
> 
> The more time I spend on these cards, the more I believe that the overclocking Maxwell is just limited to benchmarking, nothing more. When gaming, I sense everyone just goes back to stock/factory OC clocks.
> 
> Now what is causing these instabilities is a major mystery that no one managed to answer. Sure you can have a lot of reasons and a lot of people might be unstable for different causes. Still, there is that big group who are having an exact same reason of instability. That specific reason somehow points to driver + Maxwell design. The fact that NVidia never came out and acknowledged it hints to such an issue. They aren't ready to have another 970 fiasco at their hands.
> 
> Do note, I have tested this for months if you factor in the original 980 (I had an EVGA 980 SC SLI setup).
> 
> I even read Kingpin post blaming the drivers. I even suspected that NVidia just didn't care about Windows 7 and so upgraded to Windows 10 to find the same issue.
> 
> I know that this is some conspiracy theory on my end, but if you do some research, you might end up with the same conclusion...


353.49 is the driver that I use, I game @1528, can go up to +650 on the ram with my one of my Classifieds also in GTA5, even though I leave it @+500....might can do better with my gaming OC, but, don't see the need..I use this card for 1440p..OT: did anyone else get an MC 20% off coupon in the mail? now if only they could get some of those $850.00 Kingpins, it would save me about $150....


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> The reason I wrote that is because I have two 980 Ti Kingpins and they can't run stable with any overclock in the two games mentioned above. Literally any overclock will cause them to grey/brown screen and TDR. Though I did play MGS5 at DSR 4k with OC of 100%/+70/+350/+12mV without issue for over 50 hours.
> 
> A lot of people who actually play different AAA games are facing similar issues as me. Yet so few who have OCs that report no issues. In the past, the prospect of TDR didn't exist. If a card artifacts, drop down OC a notch and play all games without issues. Now it is much more complicated. There is no test to prove ultimate GPU OC stability. People just run different things and credibility of an OC is lost as each claims they are stable, when in reality, they aren't. All review sites, OC benchmark number...etc do NOT have a solid stability test. Most just run a benchmark and if it reaches to the end, they claim a good OC and inherently, it serves as stable. Then you end up with thousands of people complaining on different forums of how a +5 causes instability in some AAA game. Before it was Farcry 4 which was shot down as being a bad port. Now you have Witcher 3 and Batman AK (atleast ones I tested).
> 
> Worst part is, a lot of people tell you to run at stock while gaming. So now OCing is just for the sake of benchmarks? This wasn't how it was supposed to be!
> 
> Am I frustrated? You bet I am! Spent a fortune on Kingpins for them to not overclock AT ALL, apart from that factory OC. Then comes this kingpin boasting that he can do 1520 on cards like mine! It even frustrates me more that people go and tell me to do water cooling. Well, I peak at 74-75C on the top card which is still far below the threshold. Do note that almost all 980 Ti cards hit 83C out of the box on air!
> 
> Help me out here and shed some light into my darkness...


Sounds like you're running into thermal limitations. My cards hate running on air while on SLI. I lost 50mhz from adding a second card. Have you tried setting a custom fan profile?


----------



## Vayne4800

I have my fan is set to aggressive on precision x. Additionally, I have two 140mm side fans in my 750D. Airflow and temperature can not be the issue. I am talking about instability even at 1440Mhz... Which is absurd.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

New NV driver just released:-

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-355-98-whql-driver-download.html


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Hopefully @thechosenwon can test this out and let us know if it suffers the same cold issues as the last driver from NV!


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I have my fan is set to aggressive on precision x. Additionally, I have two 140mm side fans in my 750D. Airflow and temperature can not be the issue. I am talking about instability even at 1440Mhz... Which is absurd.


Could you describe the rest of your setup? Power supply, etc?


----------



## carlhil2

Already a hotfix https://developer.nvidia.com/gameworks-vr-driver-support


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> Could you describe the rest of your setup? Power supply, etc?


- 5930k @ 4.2Ghz, Cache @ 4.0Ghz. Realbench and AIDA64 Stable (8 hours each).
- 16GB DDR4 2666Mhz 15-15-15-35-T1
- Windows 10 64 Bit
- QNIX 27Inch 1440p monitor. 60Hz not overclocked.
- 355.82 NVidia Driver
- 750D case with two intake front fans (with airflow kit panel), two intake side fans (custom modded the acrylic), two top exhaust fans, one back exhaust fan.
- Corsair AX1200i PSU with fan pointing downwards.
- SLI 980 Ti Kingpins 72% and 75.4% ASIC. Custom fan profile on aggressive. BIOS @ OC setting.
- Stock boost clock is 1404Mhz.
- Heaven 15 mins, Pass Firestrike extreme and ultra, MGS5 (50 hours with everything maxed and 4k DSR) stable clock is 100% PT/+70Mhz Core/ +350Mhz MEM/+12mV Overvoltage using Precision X (5.3.8). Peak temperature at this is 74-75C on top card. 5C Delta from bottom card.
- Room temperature is 74-76F (NOTE F, not C).

Tried driver version 353.62 but didn't help.

I seriously appreciate the help in improving my situation and odds.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Turns out according to EVGA, seems it took long to import to my country, I missed the promo and don't qualify for MGSV.

You would think that the codes would be assigned to the serials so that who ever buys a card gets a code ... ... owel


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Turns out according to EVGA, seems it took long to import to my country, I missed the promo and don't qualify for MGSV.
> 
> You would think that the codes would be assigned to the serials so that who ever buys a card gets a code ... ... owel


If you're a fan, show your love by buying the game


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> If you're a fan, show your love by buying the game


After paying around $1220 for a 72% ASIC and still pre-ordering the other great games coming out this year. I figured I wouldn't mid a free game ... hahaha ...

Will probably buy it end of the month anyway


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I am really late to the party and I will be adding more pictures later (stuck at work right now)
> 
> But here is my baby


Great purchase!








And happy to see that the box is still all black!


----------



## whitrzac

Is the all copper heatsink from the kingpin available separately? My classified will be here tomorrow. So psyched.


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I have my fan is set to aggressive on precision x. Additionally, I have two 140mm side fans in my 750D. Airflow and temperature can not be the issue. I am talking about instability even at 1440Mhz... Which is absurd.


COMPLETELY ABSURD!

74-75c loaded temperatures on the cards is too hot, that's likely why they are not overclocking. That is too hot for max air overclocking on maxwell, it doesn't matter what card brand it is man. Gpu temps need to be in the 50's-60's for most maxwell gpus to hit max air oc at def voltage. Why are you overvolting your poor card on air? Please DO NOT add ANY core voltage to your cards on air unless your temps are lower than low 60's peak. I'd recommend minimum max fan speed on the XOC bios which has more rpm because I removed the NV acoustic limit.

A lot of kp cards can easily hit over 1520mhz on air cooler if you don't slam it with volts and the temps are right. For the cards to run optimally, it really needs to be upper 50's. The guys that are doing 1550mhz+ know this for sure there temps are not in the mid 70's I assure you.
For me, it gets much worse if u read around though..I see guys putting 1.25v on their cards on air with their cards with temps like yours and I cringe every time. There is a fine line where +/- 15-20c is huge on these cards around ambient temps.
Maxwell is insanely temperature bound even down to 20c, when are people going to understand this? There is no need to add voltage imo unless you on water or running the card in a case setup that gets max 60c or out of the case testing. The KP980Ti card is capable to do nearly 1700mhz when the temperature is correct with just 1.25v. Look here:
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=31057&postcount=197

KP980 Ti is like a street legal track car. A lot of mainstream users want to still use the card for gaming/normal use or for other features unique to this card and maybe not ever ln2 overclock it. That's fine I get it, but you still need to ensure that it has good temps, proper airflow, and don't abuse it with voltage on air when it only hurts stability and just overheats the gpu up. The card is a rocket and infinitely capable beyond this 1450-1575mhz on air stuff that exist on ANY card with maxwell gpu.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> COMPLETELY ABSURD!
> 
> 74-75c loaded temperatures on the cards is too hot, that's likely why they are not overclocking. That is too hot for max air overclocking on maxwell, it doesn't matter what card it is man. Gpu temps need to be in the 50's-60's for most maxwell gpus to hit max air oc at def voltage. Why are you overvolting your poor card on air? Please DO NOT add ANY core voltage to your cards on air unless your temps are lower than low 60's peak. I'd recommend minimum max fan speed on the XOC bios which has more rpm because I removed the NV acoustic limit.
> 
> A lot of kp cards can easily hit over 1520mhz on air cooler if you don't slam it with volts and the temps are right. For the cards to run optimally, it really needs to be upper 50's. The guys that are doing 1550mhz+ know this for sure there temps are not in the mid 70's I assure you.
> For me, it gets much worse if u read around though..I see guys putting 1.25v on their cards on air with their cards with temps like yours and I cringe every time. There is a fine line where +/- 15-20c is huge on these cards around ambient temps.
> Maxwell is insanely temperature bound even down to 20c, when are people going to understand this? There is no need to add voltage imo unless you on water or running the card in a case setup that gets max 60c or out of the case testing. The KP980Ti card is capable to do nearly 1700mhz when the temperature is correct with just 1.25v. Look here:
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=31057&postcount=197
> 
> KP980 Ti is like a street legal track car. A lot of mainstream users want to still use the card for gaming/normal use or for other features unique to this card and maybe not ever ln2 overclock it. That's fine I get it, but you still need to ensure that it has good temps, proper airflow, and don't abuse it with voltage on air when it only hurts stability and just overheats the gpu up. The card is a rocket and infinitely capable beyond this 1450-1575mhz on air nonsense. That will always be the main purpose of this card.


Oh dear. You telling me one can do 50-60C on air and overclocked at 1520Mhz? Any evidence with statistics? Don't just show me one dude who did it. I need a large sample to believe that. With all due respect.


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Oh dear. You telling me one can do 50-60C on air and overclocked at 1520Mhz? Any evidence with statistics? Don't just show me one dude who did it. I need a large sample to believe that. With all due respect.


Easily man, go through that whole kpc thread there is more than "one dude who did it"








Even that supid ass jayz two cents review, he hit 1520 I think on that card. (was capable of 1550 though lol)
Your waaaaaaaayy too hot bra.


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Oh dear. You telling me one can do 50-60C on air and overclocked at 1520Mhz? Any evidence with statistics? Don't just show me one dude who did it. I need a large sample to believe that. With all due respect.


here is a video of one I took...benching at 1540/4450 on memory 100% stock voltages. Look at the temps homie. If this card is at the temps your poor cards are at, it would be throttling and crashing at below 1500mhz FOR SURE!
https://www.facebook.com/vince.lucido/videos/vob.100002863523994/685282874910490/?type=2&theater


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Oh dear. You telling me one can do 50-60C on air and overclocked at 1520Mhz? Any evidence with statistics? Don't just show me one dude who did it. I need a large sample to believe that. With all due respect.


here's a 1585 Valley run. aircooled. 55C max temp
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/12550_50#post_24414288


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> here is a video of one I took...benching at 1540/4450 on memory 100% stock voltages. Look at the temps homie. If this card is at the temps your poor cards are at, it would be throttling and crashing at below 1500mhz FOR SURE!
> https://www.facebook.com/vince.lucido/videos/vob.100002863523994/685282874910490/?type=2&theater


Your setup is not practical in a sense that it isn't in a case and a regular home office environment. With that said, you showed no evidence how stable that is in gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> here's a 1585 Valley run. aircooled. 55C max temp
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/12550_50#post_24414288


Ok, not this is both interesting and intriguing! How? Just because you passed a single Valley bench doesn't prove stability which was the main topic regarding my early post this day. Still, how do you even achieve temperatures like that?

Gents, I respect your work and replies greatly. With that said, please provide detailed evidence of your results. Just giving me a clock, a temp and a single bench doesn't hold water when it comes to game stable overclocks.

For the record, I have been parsing this forums and 980 Ti threads almost daily. Most people are just water cooling and air cooling efforts are backed by thorough testing and analysis.

P.S. Hello there Jpmboy /wave. I moved to states now and am based in Houston! I hope you still remember me from the R5E and 5930k bench days! I see you still active in those threads.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Your setup is not practical in a sense that it isn't in a case and a regular home office environment. With that said, you showed no evidence how stable that is in gaming.
> Ok, not this is both interesting and intriguing! How? Just because you passed a single Valley bench doesn't prove stability which was the main topic regarding my early post this day. Still, how do you even achieve temperatures like that?
> 
> Gents, I respect your work and replies greatly. With that said, please provide detailed evidence of your results. Just giving me a clock, a temp and a single bench doesn't hold water when it comes to game stable overclocks.
> 
> For the record, I have been parsing this forums and 980 Ti threads almost daily. Most people are just water cooling and air cooling efforts are backed by thorough testing and analysis.
> 
> P.S. Hello there Jpmboy /wave. I moved to states now and am based in Houston! I hope you still remember me from the R5E and 5930k bench days! I see you still active in those threads.


this particular 81.6% card is stable at 1550-1600 depending on the load, I haven't done much with it yet - just setting up a 6600K on a small bench rig... My other one (72% asic) is game stable at 1520/8200 (CODAW, TW3, Cry3..etc) air or a uniblock. Basically the KP has an exceptional air cooler. With an aggressive fan profile, 55C is the max temp you'll see with good air flow. Unfortunately this gen gpu does not respond well to voltage without cryo cooling, which is a short term event. Somehow, my 2 TXs do much better with voltage - 1.265 DMM, 1.274 GPUZ - than at lower voltages compared to the 9809TiKP. IDK.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Easily man, go through that whole kpc thread there is more than "one dude who did it"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Even that supid ass jayz two cents review, he hit 1520 I think on that card.* (was capable of 1550 though lol)
> Your waaaaaaaayy too hot bra.


LMAO, Glad im not the only one who feels that way. He benches cards with the stock fan profile and drills hole's in motherboards.









Should of sent it to me


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this particular 81.6% card is stable at 1550-1600 depending on the load, I haven't done much with it yet - just setting up a 6600K on a small bench rig... My other one (72% asic) is game stable at 1520/8200 (CODAW, TW3, Cry3..etc) air or a uniblock. Basically the KP has an exceptional air cooler. With an aggressive fan profile, 55C is the max temp you'll see with good air flow. Unfortunately this gen gpu does not respond well to voltage without cryo cooling, which is a short term event. Somehow, my 2 TXs do much better with voltage - 1.265 DMM, 1.274 GPUZ - than at lower voltages compared to the 9809TiKP. IDK.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> here's a 1585 Valley run. aircooled. 55C max temp
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/12550_50#post_24414288


Right on man!







55c FTW. Some of these guys just don't get how temperature bound the maxwell gpu is on these cards or any card with 980, 980ti, or titanx gpu. High asic 980kpTi hit 1550+, lowest asic still 1500+. That is about how it goes with kp 980Ti when temps are proper. I've said it million times

Vayne4800, I'm trying to help u out bud. Your temps are way too high for you to NOT be having problems overclocking on the card. What more do I need to say to you?








Your card is underperforming due to heat. Doesn't matter if benching or gaming...and yes ofc game stable clocks are always going to be slightly lower than max benching clocks, 1-3 delta clocks usually(13mhz each)


----------



## sdmf74

Vayne4800 I had major air flo issues with that case (the reason I got rid of it), but I see you have tried to combat its issues, maybe get some higher rpm fans if you dont already use em. Better yet a Uniblock is best bet for another week anyway.

Hey have any of you guys had time to test the new 355.98 drivers? Are they as useless as the last two drivers were with the kingpin???


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Vayne4800 I had major air flo issues with that case (the reason I got rid of it), but I see you have tried to combat its issues, maybe get some higher rpm fans if you dont already use em. Better yet a Uniblock is best bet for another week anyway.
> 
> Hey have any of you guys had time to test the new 355.98 drivers? Are they as useless as the last two drivers were with the kingpin???


I'll have a closer look at the latest drivers this week guys, we recently moved the whole OC lab, lots packing/ still unpacking


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Vayne4800 I had major air flo issues with that case (the reason I got rid of it), but I see you have tried to combat its issues, maybe get some higher rpm fans if you dont already use em. Better yet a Uniblock is best bet for another week anyway.
> 
> Hey have any of you guys had time to test the new 355.98 drivers? Are they as useless as the last two drivers were with the kingpin???


Thats extremely hot for a kp to running...

Your case flow or paste is really bad. You need to get the temps down and obviously doing a poor job of it. 70 is way way way too hot...

Im creating some screenshots of what temps do around 32C and you will see what a KP will do...

Some GPUS coming through all brands tend to have poorly applied paste.. have you changed yours? If so what ya using.. if not.. what ya waiting for?


----------



## steponz

I can't believe what I am reading... 75 to 85c is the normal max temps on Maxwell... Not even close..

I personnally really think its a paste problem.. I have seen it on so many retail cards that everytime I buy a card.. the first thing I do is replace the paste.

Also... You should not have to to change the voltage to overclock these over 1500... leave it alone......

Just start bumping the clocks and looking at your temps.... MAXWELL IS ALL ABOUT TEMPS!!!!!

Mid 50s is the highest you should run...... this isn't AMD where they are space heaters.. they are very very efficient GPUs..

Do we have a deal?

Can ya answer some questions?

Posting some screenshot in about 5 minutes


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Thats extremely hot for a kp to running...
> 
> Your case flow or paste is really bad. You need to get the temps down and obviously doing a poor job of it. 70 is way way way too hot...
> 
> Im creating some screenshots of what temps do around 32C and you will see what a KP will do...
> 
> Some GPUS coming through all brands tend to have poorly applied paste.. have you changed yours? If so what ya using.. if not.. what ya waiting for?


Good suggestion, never a bad idea to check the tim and re-apply.
32C temps on ambient water loop? High 1500's?


----------



## steponz

1587 with max of 32C..... quite crazy on water... using XOC bios too.. so the efficiency is crazy


----------



## steponz

Catzilla 1440 is quite a crazy and long bench.... the trick is keep the temp down... This is all on water...

This is at 1.2 set in evbot for gpu voltage.
Which on a multimeter is is 1.22 on idle down to 1.17 because of droop.
I use 3/4 droop.. meaning evbot droop on and 1 top switch turned on.

I can't raise voltage at all because it actually make performance go down..... Thats why temp/volts are very important. Maxwell just doesn't like volts on air/water... Now when you go down to 0c or -10... you can then give volts.. but ya have to keep around that temp.

Also to point out.. if you notice gpuz and max temps for gpu... only 32...


----------



## steponz

Again see the temp... only 1 degree up.. but thats my limit.. not even 2 more clocks.. for 1600.

The only way now for me to increase clocks is to descrease the max temp... I might have to do an ice bucket to show it.. not too easy to get particular temp.. but hopefully it will make a point..

Hopefully I have enough ice lol.


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> 
> 
> Again see the temp... only 1 degree up.. but thats my limit.. not even 2 more clocks.. for 1600.
> 
> The only way now for me to increase clocks is to descrease the max temp... I might have to do an ice bucket to show it.. not too easy to get particular temp.. but hopefully it will make a point..
> 
> Hopefully I have enough ice lol.


Nice results, so close to 1600 haha!


----------



## steponz

Ok, Here we have 1600... I had to get the temps down 10 degrees.. but I was finally able to hit 1600.

Idle I saw was 17c... max probably around 29c.. I was putting ice in the water as I was benching.. so its in between..

Still it shows... before I couldn't get higher with volts... no matter what volts more.. still couldn't get 1600...

But with lower temps.... clocks increased.





I then stopped putting ice in the water and let the temp rise... I was able to do 1602.. but it wasn't efficent.. because temps were too high..



lol.. I just realized that I also bumped mem up more.... that also helps with cold on the imc... so you will likely get a bit higher than I did if you just change core instead of mem also.


----------



## Vayne4800

Well, re-apply tim is my last option before water. As I said, I have what I believe a proper fan setup for airflow in my 750D now, after I added the airflow kit and modded the acrylic to have two 140mm inflow fans. Suggestion on what tim to use? I have some noctua tim lying around.


----------



## ESSE




----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Well, re-apply tim is my last option before water. As I said, I have what I believe a proper fan setup for airflow in my 750D now, after I added the airflow kit and modded the acrylic to have two 140mm inflow fans. Suggestion on what tim to use? I have some noctua tim lying around.


Gelid Xtreme


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Gelid Xtreme


Gelid GC Extreme or Thermal Grizzly is what I use!


----------



## Vayne4800

I read a lot of stories about Gelid GC Extreme turning bad on a lot of sites. Have that been sorted or was the issue overblown?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I read a lot of stories about Gelid GC Extreme turning bad on a lot of sites. Have that been sorted or was the issue overblown?


been using it for a long time... never had an issue. What do you mean by "turning bad"?


----------



## killeragosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> been using it for a long time... never had an issue. What do you mean by "turning bad"?


Same story, zero problems with it....I used on a lot of cpu and gpu.


----------



## steponz

Well if you think you have an airflow problem it will likely be a TIM problem.. you really are way too hot...

That tim should be fine.. make sure you make sure the cooler is very tight to the core and retest.


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I read a lot of stories about Gelid GC Extreme turning bad on a lot of sites. Have that been sorted or was the issue overblown?


I use it all the time on air and LN2...

The stuff you have will work fine also.. Your going to be over 0C degrees.. so it shouldn't matter much...


----------



## looniam

i'm leaving this here for no reason:


Spoiler: **air cooling TIM!**







http://overclocking.guide/thermal-paste-roundup-2015-47-products-tested-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/6/


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'm leaving this here for no reason:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: **air cooling TIM!**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/thermal-paste-roundup-2015-47-products-tested-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/6/


Still having a hard time finding a reasonably priced batch of the Grizzly.


----------



## Vayne4800

So a fellow member from EVGA forums, says the following:
Quote:


> I suppose I should have worded that different.
> 1455MHz is what I use for gaming.
> I could use a higher OC around 1506MHz and be stable in every game I own, but there is not much of a performance increase and not worth the trouble if it becomes unstable in a new game later down the road.
> 
> 1531MHz is the best I can get with my two card's when benching, which I am happy with. It really come down to my second card not being able to push past that, one card will hit the 1550MHz range alone.
> 
> 75C or lower (top GPU) would be my target temp for high demand gaming.


Do note that both his kingpins are 75% ASIC. So we talking about 1506Mhz with peak temperature 75C in gaming.

I don't even reach that temperature unless I am looping Fire Strike Ultra... yet Batman and Witcher 3 TDR when temps are in low/mid 60s with a low clock of 1455Mhz/7800Mhz. I removed the voltage increase too.

I really want to point out that I am not aiming for super high OC or not even 1500Mhz. Id be super happy to be 100% stable at 1450Mhz. If you guys still think it is just a temperature issue, well, re-applying TIM is my only possible salvation.

For anyone who wants to check my case thoroughly, here is my thread at EVGA: http://forums.evga.com/980-Ti-Kingpin-SLI-won39t-overclock-much-m2386367.aspx (MODS: I hope this isn't an issue!)


----------



## looniam

yeah kryonaut is pricey but hydronaut isn't *as bad* but, if you're looking at a one time application the few dollars isn't horrible.

i would guess GC extreme looks like a much better price if your swapping/cleaning pots/heatsinks often.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Right on man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55c FTW. Some of these guys just don't get how temperature bound the maxwell gpu is on these cards or any card with 980, 980ti, or titanx gpu. High asic 980kpTi hit 1550+, lowest asic still 1500+. That is about how it goes with kp 980Ti when temps are proper. I've said it million times
> 
> Vayne4800, I'm trying to help u out bud. Your temps are way too high for you to NOT be having problems overclocking on the card. What more do I need to say to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your card is underperforming due to heat. Doesn't matter if benching or gaming...and yes ofc game stable clocks are always going to be slightly lower than max benching clocks, 1-3 delta clocks usually(13mhz each)


This is true stuff ..... I've had 10 Maxwell's so far and voltage has only benefited two of them and not much.

My current Ti and Tx both benefit from voltage BUT they never hit 40c under any load as they have full blocks. The Ti will run stable at 1570/8400 and the Tx 1470/8200. All 4 of my 980 KP's did better under 1.2v than above it alone or SLI. It took me a long time to understand it but Vince did a good job explaining the characters of Maxwell.

I'm not extreme so my test methods for stability are;

Stock volts and see how high it'll run with out artifacts and driver crashes. Then I loop FS/FSE demo for a couple hrs followed by Heaven. I'll do 5 back to back runs of Sniper Elite V2 bench and then I play games for a couple hours. Then I bump the memory and run a few of the same tests for artifacts.

You'll find that you'll add very little voltage to get any significant gains or no gains other than heat.

SS


----------



## steponz

We are much more experienced then the guys over there.

Replace your Tim and show me your temps.

Then when thr temps are lower we can work from there. 75 is too hot. I don't really understand why you don't understand this.

Your hurting your gpu by not doing what I ask ya.

Not trying to be rude.. I want you to enjoy your kp as much as I enjoy mine









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> So a fellow member from EVGA forums, says the following:
> Do note that both his kingpins are 75% ASIC. So we talking about 1506Mhz with peak temperature 75C in gaming.
> 
> I don't even reach that temperature unless I am looping Fire Strike Ultra... yet Batman and Witcher 3 TDR when temps are in low/mid 60s with a low clock of 1455Mhz/7800Mhz. I removed the voltage increase too.
> 
> I really want to point out that I am not aiming for super high OC or not even 1500Mhz. Id be super happy to be 100% stable at 1450Mhz. If you guys still think it is just a temperature issue, well, re-applying TIM is my only possible salvation.
> 
> For anyone who wants to check my case thoroughly, here is my thread at EVGA: http://forums.evga.com/980-Ti-Kingpin-SLI-won39t-overclock-much-m2386367.aspx (MODS: I hope this isn't an issue!)


----------



## Vayne4800

Not offended or anything. I just don't buy being told about something without support or details. Last few posts started shedding more evidence to my issue. Fine, Re-apply TIM it is! Will get back to you guys next week though. Busy schedule.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Not offended or anything. I just don't buy being told about something without support or details. Last few posts started shedding more evidence to my issue. Fine, Re-apply TIM it is! Will get back to you guys next week though. Busy schedule.


Re-applying TIM is like a 10 minute or less procedure (unless it's under water). It's the first thing I'd have done (with an EVGA warrantied GPU) if I thought the temps were a little whack.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> Re-applying TIM is like a 10 minute or less procedure (unless it's under water). It's the first thing I'd have done (with an EVGA warrantied GPU) if I thought the temps were a little whack.


10 mins if the card is on my desk. My case position and the screws holding the cards are a bit of an annoyance to remove and re-install. Plus you got the "inexperience" part which slows me down. I did re-apply TIM before on CPUs and GPUs, but that is like every 2-3 years







. I'll see if I can get around doing it this weekend.


----------



## paskowitz

Anybody happen to have a STOCK 980 ti Classy LN2 bios?


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> 10 mins if the card is on my desk. My case position and the screws holding the cards are a bit of an annoyance to remove and re-install. Plus you got the "inexperience" part which slows me down. I did re-apply TIM before on CPUs and GPUs, but that is like every 2-3 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll see if I can get around doing it this weekend.


It can be a hassle yah, but definitely worth to check it when temps or performance seems off. The card come apart pretty easy with two pcb plates and backplate. There are 4 plugs for LED's and fans as well.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Anybody happen to have a STOCK 980 ti Classy LN2 bios?


We should probably have the OP of this thread put some links up to the basics. /calling OP!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Anybody happen to have a STOCK 980 ti Classy LN2 bios?


here is the stock, LN2 and kingpin's OC bios all zipped up.

980TIclassysBIOS.zip 456k .zip file


sorry it took awhile to find my past post with them. last monday my house was broke into and my sig rig was stolen; which had several bios on the hard drive.

so back to rocking a i5-2400 and 780ti classy (on a really crappy biostar H61 board







)


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> It is funny that people boast about super awesome overclocks yet hardly do I find proper evidence of actual game stability. I did a search on Witcher 3 and Batman AK running stable with overclocked 980 Ti SLI and None SLI and came out with little to nothing. Yet on the flip side, I get tons of feedback with instability with the slightest overclock. Anyway, I did try and roll back to driver version 353.62 but I still TDR. Despite reports that I would even get a better overclock is completely unfound.
> 
> The more time I spend on these cards, the more I believe that the overclocking Maxwell is just limited to benchmarking, nothing more. When gaming, I sense everyone just goes back to stock/factory OC clocks.
> 
> Now what is causing these instabilities is a major mystery that no one managed to answer. Sure you can have a lot of reasons and a lot of people might be unstable for different causes. Still, there is that big group who are having an exact same reason of instability. That specific reason somehow points to driver + Maxwell design. The fact that NVidia never came out and acknowledged it hints to such an issue. They aren't ready to have another 970 fiasco at their hands.
> 
> Do note, I have tested this for months if you factor in the original 980 (I had an EVGA 980 SC SLI setup).
> 
> I even read Kingpin post blaming the drivers. I even suspected that NVidia just didn't care about Windows 7 and so upgraded to Windows 10 to find the same issue.
> 
> I know that this is some conspiracy theory on my end, but if you do some research, you might end up with the same conclusion...


I play BF4 @ 1531 in SLI watercooled stock bios. VMEM is at 8000Mhz.

Too lazy to read through the threads, so unsure if you've fixed the issue already.

Due to the large difference in ASIC % in your cards, it probably puts it into a different boost bin when running in SLI.

So most likely one card is running at 1.21V and the other is running at 1.18V. Use GPUZ to monitor it, if you get a SLI limitation for boost, that confirms it.

The quick work around is to set the card that's at 1.21V to run +13Mhz to put it into the same max boost bin as the top card, thus both cards will run at it's maximum speed.

When you overclock the same thing must be done, +13Mhz or higher on the lesser card!

Happy benching..


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I play BF4 @ 1531 in SLI watercooled stock bios. VMEM is at 8000Mhz.


Sorry but I was talking about air cooled overclocks and game stability. Excuse me if it wasn't clear in my previous posts.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Sorry but I was talking about air cooled overclocks and game stability. Excuse me if it wasn't clear in my previous posts.


I did around 1500Mhz GTAV on XOC bios on air. I can't remember. I don't really play that many games anymore apart from BF4, and CSGO..

Read my edit up top btw about your SLI issue.


----------



## whitrzac

New 980 ti classified. ASIC 72.

$700 video card sounds like bumble bee when it's under load.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> New 980 ti classified. ASIC 72.
> 
> $700 video card sounds like bumble bee when it's under load.


EVGA has a generous RMA process. Most of the Classy's have a bit of hum, but your may be defective.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Thinking of getting another 780ti to add my my pc. I have a Classified and have a chance to buy a kingpin with the same waterblock as mine. Seem like an ok deal. Will haveing these 2 different video cards together cause any problems running in sli?


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> New 980 ti classified. ASIC 72.
> 
> $700 video card sounds like bumble bee when it's under load.


I've got 2 980 ti classified and no whine on air or water. However, I've had like 13 of the 780 and 980 cards in the last year or so and many have light whine but typically only running ridiculous frame rates when vsync is off, like when a game menu loads and it's running 2400fps. It shouldn't whine at normal DPS like 30-120 . If it does and it's audible check with evga they're great


----------



## st0necold

Guys sorry for double post. I just ordered 2 CLASSIFIED versions from Amazon...

I currently have a ref 980ti evga SC+ with ref cooler, and the second card (which I got without realizing it wasn't identical to my ref.) is a ACX 2+ BACKPLATE version.

So I guess i'm in the CLASSIFIED owners club now. Can't wait to get some numbers tomorrow


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> here is the stock, LN2 and kingpin's OC bios all zipped up.
> 
> 980TIclassysBIOS.zip 456k .zip file
> 
> 
> sorry it took awhile to find my past post with them. last monday my house was broke into and my sig rig was stolen; which had several bios on the hard drive.
> 
> so back to rocking a i5-2400 and 780ti classy (on a really crappy biostar H61 board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Many thanks!


----------



## Lays

What on earth is this guy talking about?

Did he kill his card or something? I'm so confused, giant wall of text and all... He said he was playing around with ln2 and voltages... But didn't say jack crap about insulating / etc...

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/455988-kingpin-rma-my-story/?p=6119178


----------



## Taint3dBulge

What do you guys think? Cant make up my mind. Is $400 a ok price for a 780ti kingpin, comes with ek waterblock and evga pro sli bridge plus all the original equipment?


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> What do you guys think? Cant make up my mind. Is $400 a ok price for a 780ti kingpin, comes with ek waterblock and evga pro sli bridge plus all the original equipment?


Sounds fine to me


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> What on earth is this guy talking about?
> 
> Did he kill his card or something? I'm so confused, giant wall of text and all... He said he was playing around with ln2 and voltages... But didn't say jack crap about insulating / etc...
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/455988-kingpin-rma-my-story/?p=6119178


Tip: stay away from linustechtips.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

That was a painful thread to read... I guess that's what you get when a popular Youtuber makes a website... it's chalk-full of Youtube-quality comments.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

This is my 72% Kingpin ... ... Reached as high as it could go before moving tiers, I am happy











Now I just need to do some reading on how to OC this beast so I can see what it can do







...


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

@thechosenwon I can definitely attest to low temps making a huge difference. Personally I have the Hybrid and I was blown away that I was able to get it to 1475/8000 game stable/ 1500/8000 bench stable at 1.243v on a reference pcb. The card is dead silent and never goes past 55c. Not to mention I got a REALLY low ASIC card with only 62.8%. I hope that we might see a KPE Hybrid or Classy Hybrid at some point in the future w/ the upcoming Pascal cards next year.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all









First time ever running Fire Strike Extreme, basically ran @ stock, just bumped up the power target and cranked the fans to full just to get an idea of what the card can do.

Not sure if the score is good or anything, just thought I would share







(fire strike extreme, turned demo off and ran it not sure if I left off settings)



*:::EDIT:::*

My chassis is not really a good match for the card but I kept a respectable 68/69 degrees during that test


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

If you're going to be benching, I highly recommend the XOC BIOS. It lets you kick up the fan even higher and keep temps very low... It's an amazing card. If you use the Classy Voltage Tool, you should be able to set 1.80V for the memory and ~2200MHz or so. No point in raising the core voltage on air... leave that at default.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> If you're going to be benching, I highly recommend the XOC BIOS. It lets you kick up the fan even higher and keep temps very low... It's an amazing card. If you use the Classy Voltage Tool, you should be able to set 1.80V for the memory and ~2200MHz or so. No point in raising the core voltage on air... leave that at default.


Will be fiddling with the XOC BIOS and Classy V.Tool as well, just got the card installed so I wanted to test out.

What is the chances of bricking the card from the BIOS change ? (sorry it it's a dumb question, this is my first real foray into the big boy OC world)


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Will be fiddling with the XOC BIOS and Classy V.Tool as well, just got the card installed so I wanted to test out.
> 
> What is the chances of bricking the card from the BIOS change ? (sorry it it's a dumb question, this is my first real foray into the big boy OC world)


Nope, it's crazy easy.

As long as your power doesn't go out during the 10 second process you're good.

Even if it does, you can most likely fix it. (There are 3 diff BIOS on your card so it's not even a big deal )


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> This is my 72% Kingpin ... ... Reached as high as it could go before moving tiers, I am happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to do some reading on how to OC this beast so I can see what it can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep posting details and updates. I have an SLI KPE with lowest card a 72% ASIC. Absolute peak temperature is 74C (I know guys! Will reapply paste and tighten screws!) and having a bad time overclocking. So interested to see how far you go and how you do it.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Keep posting details and updates. So interested to see how far you go and how you do it.


Still using the stock BIOS and I think that might be limiting me

Managed the score below twice, but gets the odd crash and won't budge for a while after that then hits it again. Also, I can't seem to get over 1200mv, my drivers stop responding instantly when I set it to 1200mv or higher, is this normal ? ...



*:::EDIT:::*

Regarding temps, Put a fan on in my room to circulate some air and now while benching @ 1547Mhz core, memory reported as 3953Mhz I don't pass 60C


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

It's likely the BIOS but you're also not going to see any gain above stock voltages. Maxwell wants low temps. It doesn't care about voltage until it gets sub-ambient


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> It's likely the BIOS but you're also not going to see any gain above stock voltages. Maxwell wants low temps. It doesn't care about voltage until it gets sub-ambient


I did notice a slight difference with voltage above stock, at least getting 1547mhz, wasn't stable @ stock unless I was imagining it.

Looking for a linky to the XOC BIOS so I can tinker more after work tomorrow









Also want to push my processor further, I am sure my H110GT can handle more than 4.6Ghz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Still using the stock BIOS and I think that might be limiting me
> 
> Managed the score below twice, but gets the odd crash and won't budge for a while after that then hits it again. Also, I can't seem to get over 1200mv, my drivers stop responding instantly when I set it to 1200mv or higher, is this normal ? ...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *:::EDIT:::*
> 
> Regarding temps, Put a fan on in my room to circulate some air and now while benching @ 1547Mhz core, memory reported as 3953Mhz I don't pass 60C


besides the HOF, you can compare scores *here*


----------



## cookiesowns

Lots of new owners here! Welcome!

Something to note: The XOC bios really does push your card harder. Expect to lose at least 2 bins of boost at the least, even though the scores are much higher.

For example, I lost almost 200 points at the same clock speeds under Fire strike Extreme with different bios / driver
This was at 1572Mhz core 355.82 Stock bios vs 1572Mhz 353.XX XOC bios.


----------



## st0necold

Just got both cards in the mail, and got them installed. Total PITA as they are a bit larger then the ref's I took out.

Booted up GPU-Z and got an *ASIC of 81.5% on my top card and 75.5% on the bottom card*. I'm going to run some benches in the morning... cable management was an unintended issue getting these suckers in so I'm a bit tired right now guys.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> I did notice a slight difference with voltage above stock, at least getting 1547mhz, wasn't stable @ stock unless I was imagining it.
> 
> Looking for a linky to the XOC BIOS so I can tinker more after work tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also want to push my processor further, I am sure my H110GT can handle more than 4.6Ghz


What Asic % do you have?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> What Asic % do you have?


73.2%


----------



## sdmf74

You have a decent card. The extra 2% asic did nothing for me mine maxes out at 1520mhz never exceeded 33c. Im sure these guys hitting 1580mhz+ have 80%+ asics, or I got a dud


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> You have a decent card. The extra 2% asic did nothing for me mine maxes out at 1520mhz never exceeded 33c. Im sure these guys hitting 1580mhz+ have 80%+ asics, or I got a dud


XOC or stock? What voltages?

I'm gaming at 1544 in BF4 in SLI with stock bios latest nvidia drivers. Gaming stable on XOC bios and 353 drivers maxed around 1520 range.

75.4% ASIC and 79.2% ASIC.


----------



## duppex

Hi

Just got My 980 ti Classified yesterday.

Asic 68%

Still able to get a stable bench and gaming core O/C of 1506 on AIR, temp 65c ?

I will be putting under water soon

I am trying to find a high but stable memory O/C but don'the have a clue where to start.

Currently running Mem O/C at 4100

Is this to low as cannot see much benchmark gains

What are you guys running?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> XOC or stock? What voltages?
> 
> I'm gaming at 1544 in BF4 in SLI with stock bios latest nvidia drivers. Gaming stable on XOC bios and 353 drivers maxed around 1520 range.
> 
> 75.4% ASIC and 79.2% ASIC.


XOC, no response to voltage increase. I admit I havent tested much with new drivers, just 353 Im hoping for an increase in mhz with new drivers but doubtful it will help much.
Ill do some testing later and see. 75.2asic


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> New 980 ti classified. ASIC 72.
> 
> $700 video card sounds like bumble bee when it's under load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> EVGA has a generous RMA process. Most of the Classy's have a bit of hum, but your may be defective.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> I've got 2 980 ti classified and no whine on air or water. However, I've had like 13 of the 780 and 980 cards in the last year or so and many have light whine but typically only running ridiculous frame rates when vsync is off, like when a game menu loads and it's running 2400fps. It shouldn't whine at normal DPS like 30-120 . If it does and it's audible check with evga they're great


Yep. Somethings wrong with the card. I was getting artifacts on stock clocks in 3dmark 11 last night


----------



## Vayne4800

Alright guys. I re-applied the thermal paste using pea size method. Cleaned off all remains of previous paste. Tightened the screws as well! Used the Noctua thermal paste as I had it readily available.

Ran the cards on default clocks (boosts to 1405Mhz) and with a very aggressive fan profile. Running Heaven for 10 mins left the top card at 65C and the bottom one at 60C. I can't see how I can get these below 60C on air. Still, I believe this could be an improvement over what I reported previous of 74C.

Now hit me on what to do next!

Update 1: Firestrike Ultra two loops 74C / 67C. I have a 1440p monitor. Firestrike Extreme two loops 73C/65C.

Update 2: Witcher 3 temps are 62C/58C.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Alright guys. I re-applied the thermal paste using pea size method. Cleaned off all remains of previous paste. Tightened the screws as well! Used the Noctua thermal paste as I had it readily available.
> 
> Ran the cards on default clocks (boosts to 1405Mhz) and with a very aggressive fan profile. Running Heaven for 10 mins left the top card at 65C and the bottom one at 60C. I can't see how I can get these below 60C on air. Still, I believe this could be an improvement over what I reported previous of 74C.
> 
> Now hit me on what to do next!
> 
> Update 1: Firestrike Ultra two loops 74C / 67C. I have a 1440p monitor. Firestrike Extreme two loops 73C/65C.
> 
> Update 2: Witcher 3 temps are 62C/58C.


It's air.. it is expected to get hot.

Also, the pea size mother works well on the CPU, since it is normally covering the IHS and doesn't have to be perfect. I highly suggest applying it by spreading it, and then using the edge of a bank card or like item, and making it as even as possible to verify that 100% of the die is covered. On tiny air bubble or edge not being properly covered of the die can cause issues.

Yes, I know.. so and so said the pea size worked for them.. good for them.. I tried it and it had a large airbubble on one edge.. but no worries, the temp measuring placement is the center of the die, so the card was "Only running at 45c" and failed. Properly applied the TIM later and the temps stayed at 45c max, and never crashed again.


----------



## steponz

You need to spread it over the whole die.. pea size doesn't work well at all.

How well was the paste spread out originally?


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Yep. Somethings wrong with the card. I was getting artifacts on stock clocks in 3dmark 11 last night


That sounds like a TIM issue, try reapplying it might help. Sorry if anyone has already replied already I'm at work but I bet it will help.


----------



## sdmf74

OK here are the results with newest drivers:
With old 353 I couldnt set anything over +73. With newest drivers I am able to achieve +84 1.212v +609 1.725v so a decent increase but still only 1526mhz on water
Still need to test Valley and see if any improvement there


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> You need to spread it over the whole die.. pea size doesn't work well at all.
> 
> How well was the paste spread out originally?


Originally it was covering the whole die.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> It's air.. it is expected to get hot.
> 
> Also, the pea size mother works well on the CPU, since it is normally covering the IHS and doesn't have to be perfect. I highly suggest applying it by spreading it, and then using the edge of a bank card or like item, and making it as even as possible to verify that 100% of the die is covered. On tiny air bubble or edge not being properly covered of the die can cause issues.
> 
> Yes, I know.. so and so said the pea size worked for them.. good for them.. I tried it and it had a large airbubble on one edge.. but no worries, the temp measuring placement is the center of the die, so the card was "Only running at 45c" and failed. Properly applied the TIM later and the temps stayed at 45c max, and never crashed again.


Well, I did notice that heatsink has started to get warmer to the touch than before. Added, I doubt I will see serious temperature changes. Are my temperatures even normal or not?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> It is funny that people boast about super awesome overclocks yet hardly do I find proper evidence of actual game stability. I did a search on Witcher 3 and Batman AK running stable with overclocked 980 Ti SLI and None SLI and came out with little to nothing. Yet on the flip side, I get tons of feedback with instability with the slightest overclock. Anyway, I did try and roll back to driver version 353.62 but I still TDR. Despite reports that I would even get a better overclock is completely unfound.
> 
> The more time I spend on these cards, the more I believe that the overclocking Maxwell is just limited to benchmarking, nothing more. When gaming, I sense everyone just goes back to stock/factory OC clocks.
> 
> Now what is causing these instabilities is a major mystery that no one managed to answer. Sure you can have a lot of reasons and a lot of people might be unstable for different causes. Still, there is that big group who are having an exact same reason of instability. That specific reason somehow points to driver + Maxwell design. The fact that NVidia never came out and acknowledged it hints to such an issue. They aren't ready to have another 970 fiasco at their hands.
> 
> Do note, I have tested this for months if you factor in the original 980 (I had an EVGA 980 SC SLI setup).
> 
> I even read Kingpin post blaming the drivers. I even suspected that NVidia just didn't care about Windows 7 and so upgraded to Windows 10 to find the same issue.
> 
> I know that this is some conspiracy theory on my end, but if you do some research, you might end up with the same conclusion...


Here is GTA 5 running at 1557mhz for 2 hours at stock voltage. I collected all the nuclear waste and then ran around the country side, which is harder on the GPU than the city for some reason.






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Originally it was covering the whole die.
> Well, I did notice that heatsink has started to get warmer to the touch than before. Added, I doubt I will see serious temperature changes. Are my temperatures even normal or not?


Temps are right where they need to be.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Here is GTA 5 running at 1557mhz for 2 hours at stock voltage. I collected all the nuclear waste and then ran around the country side, which is harder on the GPU than the city for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are right where they need to be.


Sorry to go a little off topic but bro you have one hell of a rig. Hats off to you!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Sorry to go a little off topic but bro you have one hell of a rig. Hats off to you!


Thanks man.


----------



## steponz

Did you use the pea method or spread it out?
It makes a difference.

You temps are still a bit hot and it's likely do to the case then or bd paste spread. Can you send pic of your case?the inside?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Originally it was covering the whole die.
> Well, I did notice that heatsink has started to get warmer to the touch than before. Added, I doubt I will see serious temperature changes. Are my temperatures even normal or not?


----------



## Vayne4800

I used pea size method. No spreading. Previously, the led, which was set to temp, would reach green when idle. Now it idles at Orange. So not sure if I made things better or not. I'll take some screens of case both inside and outside when I at home.


----------



## steponz

You need to redo with spread. The pea method is not ok on a gpu die. You need full coverage over the complete die.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I used pea size method. No spreading. Previously, the led, which was set to temp, would reach green when idle. Now it idles at Orange. So not sure if I made things better or not. I'll take some screens of case both inside and outside when I at home.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

At this point though, I'm inclined to believe it's the ambient/case temperatures.


----------



## steponz

At this point he still needs to do the paste properly. It makes a huge difference.

Thrn we can proceed to case air flow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> At this point though, I'm inclined to believe it's the ambient/case temperatures.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I always do a straight line down the center of the GPU and it's always worked well for me.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I always do a straight line down the center of the GPU and it's always worked well for me.


Still better than pea size









I usually always use the pea method, but it seems that the new NV chips really prefer a better spread on the die, especially with the stock air cooler. Depending on paste, a normal pea size + additional tiny peas in a X pattern may or may not be enough.

If you are using GC-Extreme, it's good to be slightly more generous than you think is "enough".


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I always do a straight line down the center of the GPU and it's always worked well for me.


EK are quite fond of the 'Union Jack Flag' method.

A '+' and a 'x' on top of each other over the die.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I have always used the pea size method. Never had temp issues.


----------



## Vayne4800

Tested spread method and zero improvement. If anything, it made things worse. I used a card to smoothly spread the paste. Was not fun but clean. I conclude that the paste from factory was fine. The Reapplication did +/-5% improvement. Everyone else has either crazy low ambient or are lucky few. Statistically, I might be the norm. I won't waste spending time even talking about case airflow because I have done a lot to improve it already. I will settle with zero oc and work on getting quiet operation.


----------



## nikoli707

how much should i sell my 780 classified for? where should i sell it? it has a skynet bios on it.

i dont really trust ebay with these kind of products as people just buy and return looking for golden chips.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Tested spread method and zero improvement. If anything, it made things worse. I used a card to smoothly spread the paste. Was not fun but clean. I conclude that the paste from factory was fine. The Reapplication did +/-5% improvement. Everyone else has either crazy low ambient or are lucky few. Statistically, I might be the norm. I won't waste spending time even talking about case airflow because I have done a lot to improve it already. I will settle with zero oc and work on getting quiet operation.


Are you changing fan profiles? Stock it will run as hot as it can get up till your temp limit before ramping up fans.

I suggest setting a more aggressive fan profile especially if you are running in SLI.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Are you changing fan profiles? Stock it will run as hot as it can get up till your temp limit before ramping up fans.
> 
> I suggest setting a more aggressive fan profile especially if you are running in SLI.


Ofcourse. All the temps mentioned till now are on a profile more aggressive than PX Auto Aggressive profile. I let it hit 100% at 60C.


----------



## sdmf74

I usually just follow the EK directions & do 3 lines in a star shaped pattern....

Speaking of EK we should be seeing the new FCB this week


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I usually just follow the EK directions & do 3 lines in a star shaped pattern....
> 
> Speaking of EK we should be seeing the new FCB this week


October 1

#HYPE


----------



## sdmf74

#Ihopenot


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> #Ihopenot


http://www.overclock.net/t/1574360/eta-on-980ti-k-ngp-n-fc-block


----------



## duppex

Hi

Just got my GTX 980 ti Classified
ASIC 68%
Running stable gaming O/C on air
Core 1506, Most games
Core 1480, Witcher 3
Mem 4100
Temp 65

I now want to put the card under water but need help on picking a waterblock as I know there is no dedicated block available for the card as yet.

Please could someone direct me to an EK full cover waterblock which is compatible with 980 ti Classified.

Also any other extra screws or parts I will need to mount the block to the GPU backplate.

Many thanks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Just got my GTX 980 ti Classified
> ASIC 68%
> Running stable gaming O/C on air
> Core 1506, Most games
> Core 1480, Witcher 3
> Mem 4100
> Temp 65
> 
> I now want to put the card under water but need help on picking a waterblock as I know there is no dedicated block available for the card as yet.
> 
> *Please could someone direct me to an EK full cover waterblock which is compatible with 980 ti Classified*.
> 
> Also any other extra screws or parts I will need to mount the block to the GPU backplate.
> 
> Many thanks


https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel


----------



## duppex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel


Thanks for the heads up.

Do you know if I need different screws to mount with the Classy backplate?


----------



## Blackseep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Do you know if I need different screws to mount with the Classy backplate?


You'll need some M3 6mm screws to attach Classy backplate with EK block.


----------



## duppex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackseep*
> 
> You'll need some M3 6mm screws to attach Classy backplate with EK block.


*Your the man ?*


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Do you know if I need different screws to mount with the Classy backplate?


I used M3x6mm and for that in the red circle I preferred 1 M3x8mm, for plastic washer and bolt.



http://imgur.com/N50G8Pi


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Ofcourse. All the temps mentioned till now are on a profile more aggressive than PX Auto Aggressive profile. I let it hit 100% at 60C.


set it to 100% at 50C. The cards really should not run hotter than 55C unless you have really poor air management in the case.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> I used M3x6mm and for that in the red circle I preferred 1 M3x8mm, for plastic washer and bolt.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/N50G8Pi


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> *You're the man ?*


fixed that for you.


----------



## duppex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> I used M3x6mm and for that in the red circle I preferred 1 M3x8mm, for plastic washer and bolt.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/N50G8Pi


Very helpful, much appreciated ☺

Out of interest, what difference in clocks and temp since going underwater?

Also what is your GPU ASIC ?


----------



## dilster97

After getting the 980 KPE hooked up to the 1260mm rad it can do 1555MHz on the stock LN2 bios at 1212mV. Yet to give the 6C and 7C bios a try. Going to try for 1600MHz whatever it takes though on the stock for now.

Temps were no higher than 35C in Fire Strike.

Wish i had the budget to go colder though.


----------



## paskowitz

What is the best Nvidia driver for Firestrike runs ATM?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> What is the best Nvidia driver for Firestrike runs ATM?


If you're on air or water the newest will be fine.

If you're on LN2 then it's 353.62


----------



## paskowitz

I am on air and for whatever reason I cannot seem to hit the same scores before I updated to the latest beta. I am about 500 points off, which isn't insignificant. All my overclocks are identical. In fact my temps are now a 5-10C lower because I replaced the TIM on my Classy with CLU. CPU was just delided and is running at the same clocks with slightly less volts and less temps (-10C).


----------



## steponz

Would likely have to see old score and new score to tell you where it is happening








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I am on air and for whatever reason I cannot seem to hit the same scores before I updated to the latest beta. I am about 500 points off, which isn't insignificant. All my overclocks are identical. In fact my temps are now a 5-10C lower because I replaced the TIM on my Classy with CLU. CPU was just delided and is running at the same clocks with slightly less volts and less temps (-10C).


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You using the stock BIOS now and the LN2 BIOS on old subs? The LN2 BIOS is much more efficient.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> If you're on air or water the newest will be fine.
> 
> If you're on LN2 then it's 353.62


What's special about that driver?


----------



## delslow

WB arrived from PPC friday, shattered. I've tried both their emails and have tried calling all their numbers. There have been zero replies. Is the usual MO for PPC or am I just having bad luck contacting them. My PC is in shambles waiting for the block. =/


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Would likely have to see old score and new score to tell you where it is happening


Lower score is the best I do currently: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5828327/fs/6081539
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> You using the stock BIOS now and the LN2 BIOS on old subs? The LN2 BIOS is much more efficient.


LN2 BIOS on both occasions.


----------



## bl4ckdot

What bios should I use for gaming on my 980 Ti Classy ? LN2 ?


----------



## JLMS2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> WB arrived from PPC friday, shattered. I've tried both their emails and have tried calling all their numbers. There have been zero replies. Is the usual MO for PPC or am I just having bad luck contacting them. My PC is in shambles waiting for the block. =/


That sucks, sorry to hear that!

That's surprising. I almost always get a response the same day I send the email, depending on when I sent it.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> What bios should I use for gaming on my 980 Ti Classy ? LN2 ?


For gaming it doesn't really matter. The only thing the LN2 bios does is enable higher voltages, which you really won't need for gaming unless you're running insane clocks... which shouldn't be necessary for max performance on all but the highest resolutions.


----------



## Vayne4800

Re-applied TIM to make a star shape and all the Tim spread beyond the die. I guess it was causing some short circuit or something as my PC was shutting down and refusing to start. So cleaned all that tim and did the pea method which honestly gave the best results. So I believe I need to go to the next step, case airflow.

Now I have a 750D case with modded acrylic and two 140mm AF fans slapped to the side. Front fans are inflow (2 of them). One back exhaust, and two top exhaust. My CPU cooler is a noctua NH-U12 with one fan blowing in the same direction as back exhaust fan.

Edit 1: For what it is worth, I have my 5930K OC'ed to 4.2Ghz and Cache to 4.0Ghz. I haven't touched anything related to PCIE voltages. Could this be affecting anything related to GPU overclocking?


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> That sucks, sorry to hear that!
> 
> That's surprising. I almost always get a response the same day I send the email, depending on when I sent it.


I did get a reply earlier in the day, but it was in the SPAM folder. Still silly, that they didn't call me back after I left messages on their answering system. Anyway, since they determined it was broken from EK, they are not doing a replacement. They are having EK ship them a new "top" and then shipping it out to me via "Priority Mail." EK expects to ship their top out Friday? PPC is saying I should get it early NEXT WEEK. Wow, what a bummer. My computer is just sitting there in shambles since last Friday.


----------



## killersquid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> What's special about that driver?


It's more stable. That's really it.


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMS2010*
> 
> That sucks, sorry to hear that!
> 
> That's surprising. I almost always get a response the same day I send the email, depending on when I sent it.


I also received a broken ek water block from ppc. A couple weeks ago. They took super good care of me. Probably a communication glitch. Mine was a plexiglass block, but I had ordered an acetal one, so it was the wrong part AND busted. They were first rate in correcting it.


----------



## dilster97

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6103926/fs/6097742/fs/4171382

new best vs previous best vs old best. 1560MHz boost + 8812MHz mem.

It doesn't matter how far the card goes. The i5 is the limiting factor.

Can't find a i7 3770K for cheap enough and I don't want to upgrade to a newer platform as that splits the Z77X-UP7 from me


----------



## Haudi

Hi, ive a question.
Is there an classified.exe tool which is compatible with the 980ti classified?
Thanks


----------



## Vayne4800

So my PC is now powering down when playing Witcher 3... The only changes I made was switching case fans from PWM to DC and ofcourse the Re-application of TIM on my KPEs. What could possibly be the culprit? Never had this issue before.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> So my PC is now powering down when playing Witcher 3... The only changes I made was switching case fans from PWM to DC and ofcourse the Re-application of TIM on my KPEs. What could possibly be the culprit? Never had this issue before.


Unstable OC? Does it do it at stock settings as well?


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Unstable OC? Does it do it at stock settings as well?


Sorry I forgot to mention that it is on stock (I gave up on OC on these, refer to my previous posts for story) and with a mildly aggressive fan profile.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> So my PC is now powering down when playing Witcher 3... The only changes I made was switching case fans from PWM to DC and ofcourse the Re-application of TIM on my KPEs. What could possibly be the culprit? Never had this issue before.


Looks like you are going to suffer from the infamous corsair ax1200i death issue soon.
Try running the cards individually and check. If it still powers down then might be a card issue.

My money is on the corsair giving way. Very common issue with that model and reason why I went evga.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Do you have the supplemental 4 pin PCI-E power cable plugged in on the very bottom of the motherboard?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Looks like you are going to suffer from the infamous corsair ax1200i death issue soon.
> Try running the cards individually and check. If it still powers down then might be a card issue.
> 
> My money is on the corsair giving way. Very common issue with that model and reason why I went evga.


What is this issue and did it happen with the regular AX1200 or just the i version?


----------



## Haudi

Hi, ive a question.
Is there a classified voltage tool which is compatible with the 980ti classified?
If i try the tool, there is no possibility to change the fbvdd. If i change the nvvdd - to 1.21V - i get within three seconds 10 degrees more (watercooled) - idle 24 to 34° celsius... There is somthing wrong. I use the tool from page 1 (gtx 980classified)..
Bios is from page 1 of thread..

Somone an idea?


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Looks like you are going to suffer from the infamous corsair ax1200i death issue soon.
> Try running the cards individually and check. If it still powers down then might be a card issue.
> 
> My money is on the corsair giving way. Very common issue with that model and reason why I went evga.


I highly doubt it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Do you have the supplemental 4 pin PCI-E power cable plugged in on the very bottom of the motherboard?


The sensor one? It isn't.


----------



## steponz

Have you just benched 1 card at a time to sew what they can do and see if they have the same issues?

How are you checking temps also?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I highly doubt it.
> The sensor one? It isn't.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Have you just benched 1 card at a time to sew what they can do and see if they have the same issues?
> 
> How are you checking temps also?


I haven't done that yet. I switched fans back to PWM (case fans). So far Witcher 3 running for 3 hours without issue. Do note that temps peak at 66C. I hope that was the last of it.

Could UEFI fan setting between DC and PWM cause this?


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haudi*
> 
> Hi, ive a question.
> Is there a classified voltage tool which is compatible with the 980ti classified?
> If i try the tool, there is no possibility to change the fbvdd. If i change the nvvdd - to 1.21V - i get within three seconds 10 degrees more (watercooled) - idle 24 to 34° celsius... There is somthing wrong. I use the tool from page 1 (gtx 980classified)..
> Bios is from page 1 of thread..
> 
> Somone an idea?


KPE's Classified controller should work, the reason your are jumping in temps is due to Classified controller probably sending like 1.6v through your GPU, lols.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I haven't done that yet. I switched fans back to PWM (case fans). So far Witcher 3 running for 3 hours without issue. Do note that temps peak at 66C. I hope that was the last of it.
> 
> Could UEFI fan setting between DC and PWM cause this?


What fans are you using? If they are pwm fans there is no reason to set them to DC vice versa

How long does it take to get something shipped from EK to USA typically? (Midwest) Anyone?


----------



## Gunslinger.

If you're running SLI you need the supplemental PCI-E power

Here is the 4-pin I was talking about


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> What fans are you using? If they are pwm fans there is no reason to set them to DC vice versa
> 
> How long does it take to get something shipped from EK to USA typically? (Midwest) Anyone?


I am using corsair fans and one NXTZ fan. All are AF and are either 120mm or 140mm.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I am using corsair fans and one NXTZ fan. All are AF and are either 120mm or 140mm.


Likely not whats causing the issue but if you have 3 pin fans why are you running them in Pwm?


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Likely not whats causing the issue but if you have 3 pin fans why are you running them in Pwm?


I know but for some reason, the PC stopped powering down during Witcher 3! I let the game run for 6 hours and played 2 hours of Batman AK. Zero issues! I don't think all the fans are of one type. There might be a PWM fan among them. Not sure what happens if a PWM fan is run using DC or vice versa.

I also went to System, Advanced system settings, settings and disabled automatic restart on system failure.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I know but for some reason, the PC stopped powering down during Witcher 3! I let the game run for 6 hours and played 2 hours of Batman AK. Zero issues! I don't think all the fans are of one type. There might be a PWM fan among them. Not sure what happens if a PWM fan is run using DC or vice versa.
> 
> I also went to System, Advanced system settings, settings and disabled automatic restart on system failure.


Give it time it will, Please take gunslingers advice and plug supplemental power in for PCIe lanes then seperate your fans so that each header bank has either PWM or DC fans connected and go into settings and set
corresponding bank to match whichever fans you hooked up PWM or DC (dont mix and match).
If you find you dont have enough headers than buy a swiftech 8 way PWM splitter, hook up PWM fans & set to PWM. I use 2, one for each radiator so I can adjust speeds on each rad independent.


----------



## Vayne4800

Alright, so I went and tested this. I switched all fan settings back to DC. 15 mins in Witcher 3 and the PC powered down! So that was the culprit. Ofcourse it beats me why 3 pin fans only want PWM setting and not DC. Maybe I have PWM fans mixed in? Or is it because I have a splitter connecting two 3 pin fans to one motherboard socket?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Give it time it will, Please take gunslingers advice and plug supplemental power in for PCIe lanes then seperate your fans so that each header bank has either PWM or DC fans connected and go into settings and set
> corresponding bank to match whichever fans you hooked up PWM or DC (dont mix and match).
> If you find you dont have enough headers than buy a swiftech 8 way PWM splitter, hook up PWM fans & set to PWM. I use 2, one for each radiator so I can adjust speeds on each rad independent.


What supplemental power for the PCIe?!!! I looked up image of the AX1200i and could not find anything related to what he was talking about. Ofcourse I will review the bank connections. I still am pretty sure that the only PWM fan is the CPU fan. Anyway, will review this just to be sure. Do note that my splitter is 3 pins and connects 3 pin fans to CPU_Fan2 connection!!! I have 7 case fans!

Apologies for the sidetrack, atleast we confirmed that the excessive thermal paste wasn't causing the problem of power shutdown, even though it was raising the temperatures!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Alright, so I went and tested this. I switched all fan settings back to DC. 15 mins in Witcher 3 and the PC powered down! So that was the culprit. Ofcourse it beats me why 3 pin fans only want PWM setting and not DC. Maybe I have PWM fans mixed in? Or is it because I have a splitter connecting two 3 pin fans to one motherboard socket?
> What supplemental power for the PCIe?!!! I looked up image of the AX1200i and could not find anything related to what he was talking about. Ofcourse I will review the bank connections. I still am pretty sure that the only PWM fan is the CPU fan. Anyway, will review this just to be sure. Do note that my splitter is 3 pins and connects 3 pin fans to CPU_Fan2 connection!!! I have 7 case fans!
> 
> Apologies for the sidetrack, atleast we confirmed that the excessive thermal paste wasn't causing the problem of power shutdown, even though it was raising the temperatures!


Check the image above


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Check the image above


Coincidence that it only crashes under 3D load? I think not...


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Coincidence that it only crashes under 3D load? I think not...


Well, I am trying to understand here. Can you kindly clarify?

As for the splitter, I saw that. Was referring to the PCIe 4 pin connector that Gunslinger was mentioning.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Alright, so I went and tested this. I switched all fan settings back to DC. 15 mins in Witcher 3 and the PC powered down! So that was the culprit. Ofcourse it beats me why 3 pin fans only want PWM setting and not DC. Maybe I have PWM fans mixed in? Or is it because I have a splitter connecting two 3 pin fans to one motherboard socket?
> What supplemental power for the PCIe?!!! I looked up image of the AX1200i and could not find anything related to what he was talking about. Ofcourse I will review the bank connections. I still am pretty sure that the only PWM fan is the CPU fan. Anyway, will review this just to be sure. Do note that my splitter is 3 pins and connects 3 pin fans to CPU_Fan2 connection!!! I have 7 case fans!
> 
> Apologies for the sidetrack, atleast we confirmed that the excessive thermal paste wasn't causing the problem of power shutdown, even though it was raising the temperatures!


It might be if you are mixing fans and sending the wrong current/signals to the wrong device! Please follow my instructions in above post.
ie if you have CHASIS FAN 1 and it has 2 headers called header A & header B both headers A & B need to have 2 PWM fans connected to them cause they are on the same paired header DONT MIX with DC fans!
Then if you have CHASIS FAN 2 & it has 2 headers called header A & header B both headers A & B need to have 2 DC fans connected to them " " " DONT MIX with PWM fans!

Better yet do this open up AISUITEIII and look at the fan section in lower right hand corner. See how it says CHASIS FAN 1A & CHA FAN 1B? same with 2A/B 3A/B & 4 A/B.
Each number is a fan bank so fans on A+B must both be of the same type DC or PWM. Write down which type of fans you have connected to each bank & set accordingly in bios. Do this and your pc will not power down any longer








*DO NOT CONNECT 3 PIN FAN TO A & 4 PIN FAN TO B. A & B MUST BOTH BE DC(3PIN) OR PWM(4PIN) BUT NOT ONE OR THE OTHER*
notice how you have 8 fan headers but can only change PWM or DC on 4 in bios?

cpu fan - connect pwm fan (4pin)
cpu opt - connect pwm fan or led for cpu block etc.

chasis fan 1A - dc fan (3 pin)
chasis fan 1B - dc fan ( you can connect two 3pin fans here or on bank 3 or 4 using your splitter if you wish)

chasis fan 2A - pwm fan
chasis fan 2B - pwm fan

chasis fan 3A - dc fan
chasis fan 3B - dc fan

chasis fan 4A - dc fan
chasis fan 4B - dc fan

IN BIOS SET :
cpu fans to pwm
cha fan 1 to dc
cha fan 2 to pwm
cha fan 3 to dc
cha fan 4 to dc

as long as you do not exceed 12w or 1A on each header you are ok with using a splitter (dont forget to take into acount startup voltages are much higher than listed V) Corsair fans are fine to split 2 to one header.

Also cpu fan headers are tpically for PWM 4 pin fans. Do not connect a 3 pin fan to cpu header unless you can also change that one to DC (I cant remember & my formula might be slightly different) but 3 pin fans should be on chasis headers.

As far as the supplemental power for PCIe goes just look at the picture gunsliger posted above in post # 19011
and connect an extra 4 pin molex from your power supply there.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Well, I am trying to understand here. Can you kindly clarify?
> 
> As for the splitter, I saw that. Was referring to the PCIe 4 pin connector that Gunslinger was mentioning.


4-pin power that he's mentioning is the right-angle Molex connection at the center of the photo above. It provides supplemental power for the PCI-E slots. It crashing under 3D load could indicate that the power delivery to the cards is insufficient.


----------



## Gunslinger.

http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/LLL_zpsbl90h4nr.jpg.html


----------



## Vayne4800

HUH!? Where did that connector come from!!!??? What is it's purpose? Almost a year with this motherboard and for some reason I never noticed it! Will connect it.

Also for the fans setup, will review it.

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## sdmf74

No prob, always a good idea to study your motherboards manual and keep it for reference, everything we have suggested is explained in there as well, good luck!


----------



## delslow

980Ti Classifed KPE full cover blocks out from EK. Still nothing about the regular 980Ti Classified though. =(

Will the KPE fit the non-KPE?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> 980Ti Classifed KPE full cover blocks out from EK. Still nothing about the regular 980Ti Classified though. =(
> 
> Will the KPE fit the non-KPE?


EK announced months ago that the 780 Classy block is the official block for the 980ti classy.

Plexi top https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-nickel

Acetal top https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> No prob, always a good idea to study your motherboards manual and keep it for reference, everything we have suggested is explained in there as well, good luck!


Oh but I do. Everytime I go through it I find something new! With that said, can the EZ_Plug help KPE OC?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Oh but I do. Everytime I go through it I find something new! With that said, can the EZ_Plug help KPE OC?


You referring to that molex supplemental power to the motherboard? If so then no just gonna provide additional power to the lanes if /when needed for dual/triple SLI. Probably to keep your motherboard
from powering down randomly, lol


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Oh but I do. Everytime I go through it I find something new! With that said, can the EZ_Plug help KPE OC?


The extra lane power is for use with 3 and 4 gpu setups, so it doesn't melt you 24 pin connector, like this:





The old fixes were set up like this, with an addition power source through the PCI lane




The power draw from multiple cards across the PCI lanes was causing the issue with the 24 pin. It will help with stability as the gpus will no longer be attempting to melt your 24 pin connector.

2 gpus have no effect on the 24 pin compared to 3 and 4 gpus, as you can see on dual gpu ready motherboard like standard z170, z97, z87 boards and not needing the additional power. If it was necessary for 2 gpus, every board that was sli capable would have this supplemental power source.


----------



## Vayne4800

Cool info. Somehow googling this didn't yield a definitive answer. Thanks guys!









Update: so all my case fans are 3 pin and therefore should all be DC. I moved the side fan connections with splitter from CPU_OPT to a chassis fan slot. Splitter is a simple 3 pin splitter. I still need to connect the 4 pin moles AKA EZ_PLUG. Though my corsair spare cables are in a different country so will need to buy some as I completely don't have 4 pin molex connector. Do note that if I just ignore all this and setup fans as PWM, I would have no problems, at least I muster a molex cable.

Thoughts?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> What fans are you using? If they are pwm fans there is no reason to set them to DC vice versa
> 
> How long does it take to get something shipped from EK to USA typically? (Midwest) Anyone?


Probably 3 days with DHL, maybe 4 if you're unlucky.


----------



## Vayne4800

Alright, I figured out the problem. It was the splitter. Found I had a spare header on the motherboard. So every fan is connected to one now. All set up correctly; Case fans on DC, CPU fan on PWM. I did connect one DC Case fan to the CPU_OPT which is paired with CPU_FAN controls so basically it is set on PWM. Can't get around that. Anyway, no power shutdowns now.

Also, I connected the EZ_PLUG but somehow the the 4 pin PSU socket can go half way. Not sure if it is connected or not. Anyway to find out?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Alright, I figured out the problem. It was the splitter. Found I had a spare header on the motherboard. So every fan is connected to one now. All set up correctly; Case fans on DC, CPU fan on PWM. I did connect one DC Case fan to the CPU_OPT which is paired with CPU_FAN controls so basically it is set on PWM. Can't get around that. Anyway, no power shutdowns now.
> 
> Also, I connected the EZ_PLUG but somehow the the 4 pin PSU socket can go half way. Not sure if it is connected or not. Anyway to find out?


erm. make sure the connector is fully inserted. align the pins with the receiver carefully or you will push the crimped wire out of the plastic housing. there are 2 grounds in addition to 2 live lines: 12 and 5V. Frankly it's surprising the rig is working at all. You really should read the manual.


----------



## killersquid

Will the backplate on my 980ti Classy properly mount to the EKWB 780/980ti classy? Or will I have to do some screw hunting?


----------



## Blackseep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killersquid*
> 
> Will the backplate on my 980ti Classy properly mount to the EKWB 780/980ti classy? Or will I have to do some screw hunting?


M3x6mm are needed to attach stock Classy backplate with EK block.


----------



## tsuris

GTX 980 TI K|ngp|n validation


----------



## Vayne4800

Is this far enough? I am pushing hard and I feel any harder and I will break the socket.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

It is likely far enough. Molex can be a pain to plug in sometimes... Just have to keep moving it around!


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> It is likely far enough. Molex can be a pain to plug in sometimes... Just have to keep moving it around!


Yeah that is why I hate Molex. Also, my fingers are getting sore from the pushing. i try to massage it into place. This is as far as it goes!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Is this far enough? I am pushing hard and I feel any harder and I will break the socket.


that looks fine.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yup... I am NOT a fan of Molex.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that looks fine.


Great! Now that this sidetrack is out of the way! PC is running stable again with no power downs. I OC'ed my memory to +350Mhz to achieve 7800Mhz (OC Bios) and game has been hours stable in both Witcher 3 and Batman AK (both known to be sensitive to OCs). Note that Witcher 3 peak temp is 68C in the most intense cutscene ever which is rare. Usually it hovers around 62-64C. Delta between GPUs has been 3-5C and no more which IMO is good.

I tried to play Batman AK with +70Mhz OC on Core but it TDR'ed. That would have left me at 1468-1480Mhz. I know this is just going in circles regarding temperatures but this report can help in knowing how the cards OC with temp and mixing in silicon lottery can actually make it risky to purchase a KPE for air OC.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duppex*
> 
> Very helpful, much appreciated ☺
> 
> Out of interest, what difference in clocks and temp since going underwater?
> 
> Also what is your GPU ASIC ?


Mine is 69,7%.
From 74-75°C to 37-38°C max in early august....and total silence








My gpu is not the best but with watercooling I gained 2 step of oc's frequencies.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Great! Now that this sidetrack is out of the way! PC is running stable again with no power downs. I OC'ed my memory to +350Mhz to achieve 7800Mhz (OC Bios) and game has been hours stable in both Witcher 3 and Batman AK (both known to be sensitive to OCs). Note that Witcher 3 peak temp is 68C in the most intense cutscene ever which is rare. Usually it hovers around 62-64C. Delta between GPUs has been 3-5C and no more which IMO is good.
> 
> I tried to play Batman AK with +70Mhz OC on Core but it TDR'ed. That would have left me at 1468-1480Mhz. I know this is just going in circles regarding temperatures but this report can help in knowing how the cards OC with temp and mixing in silicon lottery *can actually make it risky to purchase a KPE for air OC*.


actually, from among available 980s the KP air cooler is the best IMO. Add to that that none of the comp (okay, maybe the HOF) run the same clocks AND alow ram voltage adjustment... the KPE is probably the best 980 non-reference board for air cooled OC.
I pulled the ac on this second card (82%) and with a uniblock it holds 1611 in Valley and 1560-1585 in Heaven 4.0 with temps below 35C all the time.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Yup... I am NOT a fan of Molex.


Especially when one of the pins slip out of the connector.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> actually, from among available 980s the KP air cooler is the best IMO. Add to that that none of the comp (okay, maybe the HOF) run the same clocks AND alow ram voltage adjustment... the KPE is probably the best 980 non-reference board for air cooled OC.
> I pulled the ac on this second card (82%) and with a uniblock it holds 1611 in Valley and 1560-1585 in Heaven 4.0 with temps below 35C all the time.


Having a hard time understanding your writing, I know it is just me. So you are saying that you get 35C on air?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Having a hard time understanding your writing, I know it is just me. So you are saying that you get 35C on air?


Uniblock = water.


----------



## killersquid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackseep*
> 
> M3x6mm are needed to attach stock Classy backplate with EK block.


I'm assuming that I just use whatever washers came on the original backplate?


----------



## Vayne4800

Thanks! I still believe I am a victim of silicon lottery and EVGA marketing. Currently I am running 1404Mhz(stock)/7800Mhz with gaming temps in most demanding games being in the range of 60-70C on the hottest card. The lower card range is 55-65C. Fan profile isn't very aggressive to keep noise levels down. 50C -> 60% and 60C -> 70% and ending with 80C -> 100%. The only time I ever reach near 80C is when I loop Fire Strike Ultra. Heaven loop peaks at 76C @ 1440p.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Thanks! I still believe I am a victim of silicon lottery and EVGA marketing. Currently I am running 1404Mhz(stock)/7800Mhz with gaming temps in most demanding games being in the range of 60-70C on the hottest card. The lower card range is 55-65C. Fan profile isn't very aggressive to keep noise levels down. 50C -> 60% and 60C -> 70% and ending with 80C -> 100%. The only time I ever reach near 80C is when I loop Fire Strike Ultra. Heaven loop peaks at 76C @ 1440p.


Sell them, buy reference or Classified


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Sell them, buy reference or Classified


I went from 980 SC SLI to 980 Ti Hybrid SLI and now to this within a span of one year. I had enough and will take my lessons learned into the next GPU cycle; Enthusiast level cards aren't for me


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I went from 980 SC SLI to 980 Ti Hybrid SLI and now to this within a span of one year. I had enough and will take my lessons learned into the next GPU cycle; Enthusiast level cards aren't for me


I went from MSI GTX 770 to MSI 980 4G to EVGA 980 ti Classy. The 980 was completely unnecessary in that equation. It makes the performance bump pretty mediocre. IMO go mid or high end. It was even worse this gen since the 980 was just a supped up 970 (not a de-detuned Titan). I also purchased a Hybrid that lost the silicon lottery. I quickly sold that on eBay. It can be rough sometimes, but you have the same chance of running into the silicon lottery no matter what brand you go with. Also, Maxwell is more voltage/heat limited so there is that.

I think it is also wise to wait a couple months once people have these cards in their hands. Online review do not forecast the average performance of a series of a particular card.The 980ti has been out for a while now and it is pretty clear from reading website like this that the Gigabyte G1, EVGA Classy and Zotac Amp1 EXTREME seem (nothing scientific) to have the best OC potential. Come Pascal, wait a couple months (you probably won't have a choice since there will likely be supply shortages) and see which cards rise to the top.


----------



## Vayne4800

I spoke too soon. While playing Batman AK, the PC powered down. Then kept looping in attempt to power up. Lots of tripping noise from PSU. Do note that I have an AX1200i. I did also happen to OC my GPUs to 1480Mhz with +12mV but I doubt that will cause power failure.

Attempts to switch off the PSU and leaving it for 5-10 minutes didnt help. Tried unplugging the power cable and rebooting. Didn't help until this time. Is the PSU dying!!? Been with me almost 8 months.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I spoke too soon. While playing Batman AK, the PC powered down. Then kept looping in attempt to power up. Lots of tripping noise from PSU. Do note that I have an AX1200i. I did also happen to OC my GPUs to 1480Mhz with +12mV but I doubt that will cause power failure.
> 
> Attempts to switch off the PSU and leaving it for 5-10 minutes didnt help. Tried unplugging the power cable and rebooting. Didn't help until this time. Is the PSU dying!!? Been with me almost 8 months.


Could be the PSU, could be as simple as a bad PSU cable.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Could be the PSU, could be as simple as a bad PSU cable.


The fact that it needs some time before it is able to start up again could really indicate it is the actual PSU. What you think? I am moments from going to Micro Center and picking up the equivalent EVGA PSU.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

If that doesn't fix it, you can always return the EVGA PSU!

However... didn't you get a 50% off EVGA PSU thing in your Kingpin box? Might be worth ordering it


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> The fact that it needs some time before it is able to start up again could really indicate it is the actual PSU. What you think? I am moments from going to Micro Center and picking up the equivalent EVGA PSU.


just keep in mind the 1300 G2 doesn't have the eco fan mode and some folks on the owners thread claim its loud @idle.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> The fact that it needs some time before it is able to start up again could really indicate it is the actual PSU. What you think? I am moments from going to Micro Center and picking up the equivalent EVGA PSU.


If you have the means to do that, it's worth it in my opinion. Worst case is the PSU is bad, Corsair will take care of it for you.









I've got both brands in my bench room, 1x AX1200, 1x AX1200i, 1x 1300 G2 and 2x NEX 1500's


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> just keep in mind the 1300 G2 doesn't have the eco fan mode and some folks on the owners thread claim its loud @idle.


I am getting the 1200w p2 One


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I am getting the 1200w p2 One


Pretty big price premium for the 1200 P2 vs. the 1300 G2


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Pretty big price premium for the 1200 P2 vs. the 1300 G2


Trying to get a peace of mind. Additionally, fan noise on the G2 is a concern and somehow I feel comfort with a platinum. Price difference was 50$ down here at micro center


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I am getting the 1200w p2 One


Love mine - ZERO issues and I don't even think the fan has turned on since I've gotten it.

SS


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> However... didn't you get a 50% off EVGA PSU thing in your Kingpin box? Might be worth ordering it


They stealth-nerfed it at some point. The one I got in June was 50%, but the one they gave me last week for my second card was only 30%. Still a discount, but pretty much in line with what you'd get buying it on sale from Newegg.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> They stealth-nerfed it at some point. The one I got in June was 50%, but the one they gave me last week for my second card was only 30%. Still a discount, but pretty much in line with what you'd get buying it on sale from Newegg.


I am fed up of the chains of issues I have been facing. So can't wait and want to get back to routine. With that said, I am up and running with new PSU and have set all case fans to DC. Lets hope this is the end of all my issues.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Having a hard time understanding your writing, I know it is just me. So you are saying that you get 35C on air?


Air cooled max temp is 55C with a fan profile that hits 100% at 50C. With watercooling (uniblock only on the gpu) max gpu temp is 35C. Managing SLI with any air cooled cards is problematic for air flow. You really need to focus on unidirectional air flow in your case. otherwise, SLI with a cooler of this type (eg, vents into the case) will run hot - and so will any other air cooled components in the case.









Thanks @sorphius.


----------



## sdmf74

Seems wierd people reporting 1300g2 fan is loud, mine is silent. EVGA makes a great PSU. Corsair=overpriced. Actually the only thing I would consider buying with the name corsair on it is Dominator memory but again overpriced.
Aside from my keyboard that is.


----------



## KickAssCop

I am running a 1300 g2. It is not loud at all. Corsair used to make a great psu. Amount of people reporting issues is just not normal especially with the AX1200i which Vayne, I told you so.







.
My Corsair HX1050 fan started to get very loud in its 3rd year so I sold it recently as well.

Very happy with EVGA thus far.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I am running a 1300 g2. It is not loud at all. Corsair used to make a great psu. Amount of people reporting issues is just not normal especially with the AX1200i which Vayne, I told you so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> My Corsair HX1050 fan started to get very loud in its 3rd year so I sold it recently as well.
> 
> Very happy with EVGA thus far.


For how good the G2 performs, it's silly for people to complain about it making noise. Maybe I'm not sensitive to noise, but I never noticed any noise coming from my 1300G2. I always have sound coming from my bookshelf speakers.


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I am running a 1300 g2. It is not loud at all. Corsair used to make a great psu. Amount of people reporting issues is just not normal especially with the AX1200i which Vayne, I told you so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> My Corsair HX1050 fan started to get very loud in its 3rd year so I sold it recently as well.
> 
> Very happy with EVGA thus far.


I had a 1300 G2 and went to a corsair AX1500i to avoid noise and get more power. Very happy with that move overall. Interesting to see others with an opposite experience


----------



## sdmf74

Maybe there was a small batch of bad fans or something but I have never read anything less than exceptional about higher wattage EVGA PSU's. Definately the best value.


----------



## Slushpup

I want in on the owners club.


----------



## Vayne4800

So far so good. It seem to have indeed been the PSU. Since I installed the EVGA 1200 P2, not a single shutdown. I have heavily been gaming in Witcher 3, Batman AK and MGSV. I still believe I need a longer testing period to be sure as the old PSU would run fine one day and go bonkers the next.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I am running a 1300 g2. It is not loud at all. Corsair used to make a great psu. Amount of people reporting issues is just not normal especially with the AX1200i which Vayne, I told you so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> My Corsair HX1050 fan started to get very loud in its 3rd year so I sold it recently as well.
> 
> Very happy with EVGA thus far.


Well, I was tinkering with fans and the thermal paste on my KPE's so was tricky for me to pinpoint the issue. Plus it ain't cheap pointing a finger at the PSU!


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> So far so good. It seem to have indeed been the PSU. Since I installed the EVGA 1200 P2, not a single shutdown. I have heavily been gaming in Witcher 3, Batman AK and MGSV. I still believe I need a longer testing period to be sure as the old PSU would run fine one day and go bonkers the next.
> Well, I was tinkering with fans and the thermal paste on my KPE's so was tricky for me to pinpoint the issue. Plus it ain't cheap pointing a finger at the PSU!


Glad to hear it! All great overclocking starts with the PSU always.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Hey guys i have a question. I just got a 780ti Kingping and I also have a 780ti classified. Just finished putting the sytem together. Its running great, but from time to time the kingpin downclocks to default speeds and i start seeing microstutter when it does this. Is there a fix. I use msi afterburner.

My system is:
evga z97 classified
4790k 4.8ghz
gskill 2400 mhz ram
evga 1300 g2 psu
samsung 940 pro
windows 8.1
all the latest and greatest drivers.

I have a mild overclock for now till I get this figured out 1215mhz is what it boosts to.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Hey guys i have a question. I just got a 780ti Kingping and I also have a 780ti classified. Just finished putting the sytem together. Its running great, but from time to time the kingpin downclocks to default speeds and i start seeing microstutter when it does this. Is there a fix. I use msi afterburner.
> 
> My system is:
> evga z97 classified
> 4790k 4.8ghz
> gskill 2400 mhz ram
> evga 1300 g2 psu
> samsung 940 pro
> windows 8.1
> all the latest and greatest drivers.
> 
> I have a mild overclock for now till I get this figured out 1215mhz is what it boosts to.


Sounds like driver is crashing and reverting back to stock clocks perhaps.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Sounds like driver is crashing and reverting back to stock clocks perhaps.


No, when the percentage drops below 89% it starts droping mhz. When it goes back up into the 90s it brings it back to full clock.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> So far so good. It seem to have indeed been the PSU. Since I installed the EVGA 1200 P2, not a single shutdown. I have heavily been gaming in Witcher 3, Batman AK and MGSV. I still believe I need a longer testing period to be sure as the old PSU would run fine one day and go bonkers the next.
> Well, I was tinkering with fans and the thermal paste on my KPE's so was tricky for me to pinpoint the issue. Plus it ain't cheap pointing a finger at the PSU!


That's why I ALWAYS recommend the best (for the $) PS when doing a build ..... I had a CF R9 290 setup and thought a 700 watt cheapy was enough ..... LOL ..... that sucker would HOWL when I loaded it with a decent OC on those cards ..... I upgraded to a 1050 watt (still not a top notch unit) and it was fine but once I got a 1200 Plat (have a SeaSonic and EVGA) I realized I won't ever cheap out on a PS again.









SS


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> That's why I ALWAYS recommend the best (for the $) PS when doing a build ..... I had a CF R9 290 setup and thought a 700 watt cheapy was enough ..... LOL ..... that sucker would HOWL when I loaded it with a decent OC on those cards ..... I upgraded to a 1050 watt (still not a top notch unit) and it was fine but once I got a 1200 Plat (have a SeaSonic and EVGA) I realized I won't ever cheap out on a PS again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Somehow the AX1200i was the best until more noise started to appear related to its problems. With that said, I am happy to confirm that my power down issues have been resolved. Now back to overclocking! Or lack of


----------



## Menthol

I just had a 980ti KP die on me, while running Realbench of all things, I contacted EVGA support to see if it would be replaced with a like ASIC rating as it is an 80+, I am relieved to say in typical EVGA fashion these cards will be replaced with the same ASIC quality range.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I just had a 980ti KP die on me, while running Realbench of all things, I contacted EVGA support to see if it would be replaced with a like ASIC rating as it is an 80+, I am relieved to say in typical EVGA fashion these cards will be replaced with the same ASIC quality range.


That sucks, but it's good to hear that they apparently have sufficient stock at this point to honor their warranty terms.


----------



## ESSE

WATER GAMES !!!


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ESSE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATER GAMES !!!


Will this fit on non-KPE boards with mods?


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I just had a 980ti KP die on me, while running Realbench of all things, I contacted EVGA support to see if it would be replaced with a like ASIC rating as it is an 80+, I am relieved to say in typical EVGA fashion these cards will be replaced with the same ASIC quality range.


This is why I only buy EVGA cards... they are definitely #1 and don't treat you like a number. Companies shouldn't shaft people paying 600+ dollars for video game cards.... I'm glad your getting a proper replacemenet.

Also bro one of my 980ti CLASSIFIED came in at 80.5%!!!!


----------



## delslow

I'm running a 980 Ti Classified (ASIC 75.2) and my EK 780 Classy block (replacement for a shattered DOA one) is coming in on THR and I have a few questions.

1) What BIOS should I run? (can i mod it to have fan at 0% 24/7)
2) What can I plug into the fan/led headers on the graphics card, and what's the best way to control them?
3) With my CPU (4670k), the temps spike up to 90C during stress testing, but my liquid temps rise only a few degrees. Is this something I should expect on the GPU as well? (Or do I need to delid or reseat the CPU block?)

Thanks!


----------



## st0necold

sorry double post!


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ESSE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATER GAMES !!!


bro where did you score?


----------



## Vayne4800

Is it normal for the VRMs to run hotter than GPU on air cooled Ti KPE on idle? By idle I mean the 1200Mhz clock as I run SLI.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> bro where did you score?


EK shop maybe? https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-classy-kpe-nickel


----------



## ESSE

EKWB ONLINE SHOP !!!









Don't know if it fits other gpu...

...unfortunately, will not touch water until Saturday


----------



## st0necold

Does the kp one fit the classified?


----------



## paskowitz

Visually it looks like a no go.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Does the kp one fit the classified?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Visually it looks like a no go.


EK has said several times that the KPE block will only fit the KPE.

@st0necold - the 780ti Classy block is EK's "official" offering for the 980ti classy.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> @st0necold - the 780ti Classy block is EK's "official" offering for the 980ti classy.


So sad. EVGA's Classified being the red-headed step-child of EK's water blocks. /smh


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> So sad. EVGA's Classified being the red-headed step-child of EK's water blocks. /smh


It is what it is... but if you look at it from EK's perspective, if the 780ti block fits, why reinvent the wheel? It's the same reason they never made an actual 980ti reference block -- the Titan X one worked so there wasn't any need for a new one.


----------



## carlhil2

Throw a uni on that piece and call it a day, lol


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> So sad. EVGA's Classified being the red-headed step-child of EK's water blocks. /smh


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> It is what it is... but if you look at it from EK's perspective, if the 780ti block fits, why reinvent the wheel? It's the same reason they never made an actual 980ti reference block -- the Titan X one worked so there wasn't any need for a new one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Throw a uni on that piece and call it a day, lol


It was actually good for those who bought 980ti Classy and already had 780 classy blocks. Also means they were available from day 1 of 980ti launch.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> It was actually good for those who bought 980ti Classy and already had 780 classy blocks. Also means they were available from day 1 of 980ti launch.


Agreed, if there is a block that fits, why make a brand new one ya'know.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> It was actually good for those who bought 980ti Classy and already had 780 classy blocks. Also means they were available from day 1 of 980ti launch.


Good for the 980ti classy owners & bad for the 980ti kingpin adopters (guinea pigs) that EK told the 780 classy block would fit







Lot of fun that was or is considering Im still using a Uni, but tomorrow
all that changes


----------



## ESSE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Does the kp one fit the classified?


mmmmm...i think NO


----------



## IOWA

May I ask a question?

I want to buy a 980ti for serius OC so I was wondering: are there any real difference between classy and kingpin? How much is the maximum voltage limit on the card? Do I have to use the evbot or the windows tool can release all the power from the cards?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> May I ask a question?
> 
> I want to buy a 980ti for serius OC so I was wondering: are there any real difference between classy and kingpin? How much is the maximum voltage limit on the card? Do I have to use the evbot or the windows tool can release all the power from the cards?


Depends upon your definition of serious OC, air cooling, water cooling or LN2 cooling?


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Depends upon your definition of serious OC, air cooling, water cooling or LN2 cooling?


LN2, but just for fun not bot competition. I do not want to go extreme.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> LN2, but just for fun not bot competition. I do not want to go extreme.


Kingpin Edition is the one you want then.


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

New Nvidia driver released:-

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-358-50-whql-driver-download.html


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Attention all hybrid owners, EVGA are offering free shroud's:-

http://www.evga.com/articles/00962/EVGA-HYBRID-Face-Off-Program/


----------



## Sorphius

Is there anyone who owns both a 980ti K|NGP|N and Classified who'd be willing to measure for me the length of the PCB? The official specs list both cards as 11" long, but from looking at pictures, it looks like the Classy's cooler may overhang the PCB by a fraction of an inch...


----------



## Lays

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, how much would a 980 Classified + Full cover EK Aceltal/nickle block be worth? I have the stock cooler and backplate as well.

It does over 1600 mhz @ stock voltage on water and highest memory frequency I've benched at was 9312 effective ( +1150 in PrecisionX)



I want to sell it and buy a 980 TI KP.


----------



## thechosenwon

Look at this monster doing 1630mhz on default KP copper cooler with DEFAULT voltage.
There is 100% a reason why all Kp 980 Ti are binned asic. If some chuckle head tells you otherwise, link them here








This bad boy is almost 90% ASIC..smashed 1600 on air with default volts. ON water this one might get over 1650 still using default voltage. Damn!


----------



## Kimir

Give it to meeeeeee


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, how much would a 980 Classified + Full cover EK Aceltal/nickle block be worth? I have the stock cooler and backplate as well.
> 
> It does over 1600 mhz @ stock voltage on water and highest memory frequency I've benched at was 9312 effective ( +1150 in PrecisionX)
> 
> 
> 
> I want to sell it and buy a 980 TI KP.


I seriously doubt a KPE will give you much better performance than that (outside of benching). Unless you get an 80+ ASIC. That is easily a top 1% Classified card.

If those clocks are legit, I see no reason you wouldn't be able to get full price for the card. Maybe $60-80 for the water block.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Look at this monster doing 1630mhz on default KP copper cooler with DEFAULT voltage.
> There is 100% a reason why all Kp 980 Ti are binned asic. If some chuckle head tells you otherwise, link them here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bad boy is almost 90% ASIC..smashed 1600 on air with default volts. ON water this one might get over 1650 still using default voltage. Damn!


I need a twin for SLI benching.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I need a twin for SLI benching.


Erm, is that 32C on air?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Erm, is that 32C on air?


Seems like it. The max was 49°C. For reference, mine loads around 56°C with 21°C ambients.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Look at this monster doing 1630mhz on default KP copper cooler with DEFAULT voltage.
> There is 100% a reason why all Kp 980 Ti are binned asic. If some chuckle head tells you otherwise, link them here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bad boy is almost 90% ASIC..smashed 1600 on air with default volts. ON water this one might get over 1650 still using default voltage. Damn!


I'd buy that for a dollar!!!!









SS


----------



## steponz

Kp would be much faster..

980ti compared to 980....

quote name="paskowitz" url="/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/19080#post_24486624"]
I seriously doubt a KPE will give you much better performance than that (outside of benching). Unless you get an 80+ ASIC. That is easily a top 1% Classified card.

If those clocks are legit, I see no reason you wouldn't be able to get full price for the card. Maybe $60-80 for the water block.[/quote]


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Seems like it. The max was 49°C. For reference, mine loads around 56°C with 21°C ambients.


Lets talk temperatures here now. What do you guys consider a load temperature? 15 min loop of Firestrike? On what setting? Heaven maybe? Game? At what GPU load? SLI vs Single? Open case or closed? Outside case ALA vertical GPU placement? Fan profile? A lot of people never mention ambient temperature. If closed case, what kind of fan setup?...etc

I read a lot and there is just so much inconsistency on the internet. With that said, 49C on my definition of load seems unrealistic. My definition of load is as follows:
- Firestrike Ultra loop for 20-30 minutes
- SLI
- Closed case with 7 case fans, 2 inflow front, 2 inflow side, 1 rear exhaust, 2 top exhaust. Running about 900-1000 RPM.
- Ambient AKA room temperature at 23C.
- GPU horizontal placed with GPU fans facing downwards.
- Fan profile of: 100% at 50C.

I honestly believe these kind of details can help a lot of people relate and compare.

Still impressive numbers...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Lets talk temperatures here now. What do you guys consider a load temperature? 15 min loop of Firestrike? On what setting? Heaven maybe? Game? At what GPU load? SLI vs Single? Open case or closed? Outside case ALA vertical GPU placement? Fan profile? A lot of people never mention ambient temperature. If closed case, what kind of fan setup?...etc
> 
> I read a lot and there is just so much inconsistency on the internet. With that said, 49C on my definition of load seems unrealistic. My definition of load is as follows:
> - Firestrike Ultra loop for 20-30 minutes
> - SLI
> - Closed case with 7 case fans, 2 inflow front, 2 inflow side, 1 rear exhaust, 2 top exhaust. Running about 900-1000 RPM.
> - Ambient AKA room temperature at 23C.
> - GPU horizontal placed with GPU fans facing downwards.
> - Fan profile of: 100% at 50C.
> 
> I honestly believe these kind of details can help a lot of people relate and compare.
> 
> Still impressive numbers...


We're just coming from different places. I rarely game. When I do, it's on the 7970 that's in my daily rig. I don't even overclock that.

When I use my 980 TI, it's purely for benchmarking purposes. It sits on top of my bench (below). When I refer to maximum load temps, I refer to the highest temperature the card hits while running one run of Firestrike Extreme. I'm testing the card for benchmarking purposes which requires only enough stability to produce a viable score (i.e. not crash).


----------



## ESSE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> We're just coming from different places. I rarely game. When I do, it's on the 7970 that's in my daily rig. I don't even overclock that.
> 
> When I use my 980 TI, it's purely for benchmarking purposes. It sits on top of my bench (below). When I refer to maximum load temps, I refer to the highest temperature the card hits while running one run of Firestrike Extreme. I'm testing the card for benchmarking purposes which requires only enough stability to produce a viable score (i.e. not crash).


...and you can not open the window ever?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Oh I do. The Chicago winter may be mean to people but it's quite nice to video cards


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Oh I do. The Chicago winter may be mean to people but it's quite nice to video cards


this is true only to those without heaters. I crank my heater way up in the winter.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> this is true only to those without heaters. I crank my heater way up in the winter.


Or people who dare to go outside... Walking to and from the train with the -45°F windchill was a little rough last winter.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I seriously doubt a KPE will give you much better performance than that (outside of benching). Unless you get an 80+ ASIC. That is easily a top 1% Classified card.
> 
> If those clocks are legit, I see no reason you wouldn't be able to get full price for the card. Maybe $60-80 for the water block.


This is only a 980, not a 980 TI, so a 980 TI KP will definitely give me a decent boost shouldn't it?

( I game at 144hz 1440p)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Or people who dare to go outside... Walking to and from the train with the -45°F windchill was a little rough last winter.


Most computers don't sit outside. Lol


----------



## delslow

Finally got my 980 Ti Classy under water. I was able to complete a run of Firestrike Extreme at 1575/8100. It's a bit touchy right now. My main concern is that I don't think I have enough radiator for my system. i5-4770k and 980 Ti Classy are all that's in the loop, plus a 360 super think EK radiator with 3x Vardar fans on full. During benching, my liquid tems go 45deg+ and I've had my GPU core up to about 46 deg after extended stability runs. Is that too hot? Do I need to add more radiators?

Thanks!


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> Finally got my 980 Ti Classy under water. I was able to complete a run of Firestrike Extreme at 1575/8100. It's a bit touchy right now. My main concern is that I don't think I have enough radiator for my system. i5-4770k and 980 Ti Classy are all that's in the loop, plus a 360 super think EK radiator with 3x Vardar fans on full. During benching, my liquid tems go 45deg+ and I've had my GPU core up to about 46 deg after extended stability runs. Is that too hot? Do I need to add more radiators?
> 
> Thanks!


Water temps are a little high, gpu temp is a little high for being the only one on the loop. Neither number is problematic, I'm certain, but you could always shoot for lower. I've benched 100% fan speed on valley checking my classifieds amd seen 52C for comparison, and my two 980ti classifieds in my loop now run 35/36 benching and heat soak at about 42/44 after a few hours of witcher 3. I have 3x 360 and 1x 240 plus my 5820k in the loop. Water temps on the hot side (downstream of both gpus amd cpu) after about 2 hours gaming about 33-36, depending.
Hope that helps in some way!


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Look at this monster doing 1630mhz on default KP copper cooler with DEFAULT voltage.
> There is 100% a reason why all Kp 980 Ti are binned asic. If some chuckle head tells you otherwise, link them here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bad boy is almost 90% ASIC..smashed 1600 on air with default volts. ON water this one might get over 1650 still using default voltage. Damn!


This very true but I believe the Bin % should have been wider for the cost. I realize their is still somewhat lottery involved but paying extra did me no justice, actually hurt. A wider bin may have averted some of these instances


----------



## Haudi

someone the same problem?
I can run FSE 1550/2100 under water @ default volt! If i raise it from 1.21V step by step to 1.3V i always get a crash in FSE with 1550/2100. For raising the voltage i testet the voltage regulator 2.1.2 and precisionX. Thats the second card and the same problem. For me it looks like the voltage raise is not working correct. I tried various drivers, Mod bios, original bios etc... - always the same.
With a Reference Card i can put the voltage to 1.275V with mod bios and can do 30 up to 70 Mhz more on GPU than with standard Volt. There are no problems. But the 980Ti Classified is crashing by raising the voltage. It seems like a protection! MOD Bios btw. is that one from page 1.
Someone same problems? Temps between 35-37°...
Thanks


----------



## Elkim

Hey guys, so I'am expecting KPE FC block tomorrow. Just one question, does those screws comes with package fits with KPE stock backplate?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> Hey guys, so I'am expecting KPE FC block tomorrow. Just one question, does those screws comes with package fits with KPE stock backplate?


Typically the screw needs to be m3x6 at minimum to work. @SDMF74 should be able to answer your question though. Maybe he has some insight of the length

Previsouly, the m3x4 screws only fit through the pcb and waterblock, and m3x6 (m3x8 preferred) would work with a stock backplate. When using the ek backplate, it comes with longer screws to fit through the backplate, pcb, and block.

If you have a local hardware store that carries black m3 screws, you should be able to pick up a few for under $5 total.


----------



## Elkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Typically the screw needs to be m3x6 at minimum to work. @smdf74 should be able to answer your question though. Maybe he has some insight of the length.
> 
> Previsouly, the m3x4 screws only fit through the pcb and waterblock, and m3x6 (m3x8 preferred) would work with a stock backplate. When using the ek backplate, it comes with longer screws to fit through the backplate, pcb, and block.
> 
> If you have a local hardware store that carries black m3 screws, you should be able to pick up a few for under $5 total.


Thank you for your reply. I had 780Ti KPE with EK FC. Thing is, that was Classy block, this one is KPE only. So I'am thinking if they add screws that fits with orig. backplate this time because this time they made it only for KPE.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I had 780Ti KPE with EK FC. Thing is, that was Classy block, this one is KPE only. So I'am thinking if they add screws that fits with orig. backplate this time because this time they made it only for KPE.


Ek traditionally doesnt include hardware for other items to fit their blocks.

There is one way to find out, for sure. Just order it and try it. Since they include the hardware for mounting the block, then I would suspect you get the items necessary for the block only. If you try it, post your results.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haudi*
> 
> someone the same problem?
> I can run FSE 1550/2100 under water @ default volt! If i raise it from 1.21V step by step to 1.3V i always get a crash in FSE with 1550/2100. For raising the voltage i testet the voltage regulator 2.1.2 and precisionX. Thats the second card and the same problem. For me it looks like the voltage raise is not working correct. I tried various drivers, Mod bios, original bios etc... - always the same.
> With a Reference Card i can put the voltage to 1.275V with mod bios and can do 30 up to 70 Mhz more on GPU than with standard Volt. There are no problems. But the 980Ti Classified is crashing by raising the voltage. It seems like a protection! MOD Bios btw. is that one from page 1.
> Someone same problems? Temps between 35-37°...
> Thanks


980 TI doesn't benefit from voltage unless you also make it much colder










Default voltage is good enough until around 10-20°C, where you may see some results from raising voltage. In other words, you have no reason to go over 1.20V unless you freeze the card!


----------



## Haudi

Thats not right. Ich tried 4TitanX, 2 980ti ref cards - raising voltage got effect to reach 30 to 70 MHz more on gpu. The 2 classified i tested made exactly the same - 1550/2100 under air up to 60degrees - under water 35degrees no MHz more. Raising voltage 1550/2100 is crashing. You cant tell me thats normal...
Classified would be totally senseless for all yousers on air and water....


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haudi*
> 
> Thats not right. Ich tried 4TitanX, 2 980ti ref cards - raising voltage got effect to reach 30 to 70 MHz more on gpu. The 2 classified ich tested made exactly the same - 1550/2100 under air up to 60degrees - under water 35degrees no MHz more. Raising voltage 1550/2100 is crashing. You cant tell me thats normal...
> Classified would be totally senseless for all yousers on air and water....


oh but it is right. 100% normal for these cards. The KPE cards weren't built for air and water.


----------



## Haudi

Ive normal classified - no kpe...
And its not normal to have no extra MHz by rising the voltage step by step . And its not normal to get a crash if i run FSE 1550/2100 by raising the voltage only one step - and with 1.21V standard voltage FSE is no problem...
Sry but there is something wrong..

And if you think, thats normal - buy a Strix or a SC ACX - mod your bios to get 1.274V and you will see you are able to clock about 30-70mhz more on gpu like standard voltage....


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haudi*
> 
> Ive normal classified - no kpe...
> And its not normal to have no extra MHz by rising the voltage step by step . And its not normal to get a crash if i run FSE 1550/2100 by raising the voltage only one step - and with 1.21V standard voltage FSE is no problem...
> Sry but there is something wrong..
> 
> And if you think, thats normal - buy a Strix or a SC ACX - mod your bios to get 1.274V and you will see you are able to clock about 30-70mhz more on gpu like standard voltage....


IT IS 100% NORMAL FOR THE KPE Ti's - that is what I'm talking about, I don't know how to be any clearer than that for you.


----------



## Haudi

If thats the same for the Classified non KPE - buying these cards is absolutly senseless if you are not going by ln2.
Ive classifieds since GTX 580 etc... - thats the first time these cards are absolutly senseless.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haudi*
> 
> If thats the same for the Classified non KPE - buying these cards is absolutly senseless if you are not going by ln2.
> Ive classifieds since GTX 580 etc... - thats the first time these cards are absolutly senseless.


It's a new core architecture, which means changes, so people adapt, and others apparently not.









New means new, you can't compare it to what was out there 5 years ago or even last year.


----------



## Haudi

If you would read my posts exactly - i had 4 TitanX (big Maxwell), 2 GTX 980Ti no Classifieds (small big max) - there wasnt a problem to raise Voltage and get an effect.
New core architecture - sry thats not the reason


----------



## marc0053

This may be helpful to understand volts better on these cards from the master himself:
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=30273&postcount=57

Seems for air/water cooling you want higher ASIC and not necessarely beefier pcbs fron non reference cards.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haudi*
> 
> If you would read my posts exactly - i had 4 TitanX (big Maxwell), 2 GTX 980Ti no Classifieds (small big max) - there wasnt a problem to raise Voltage and get an effect.
> New core architecture - sry thats not the reason


You're missing the point that these non-reference cards are already overclocked to 1400-1500 as well as overvolted at 1.2V So to your point, the voltages have already been raised, as well as the clocks.

They are simply to the point that more voltage hurts rather than helps. If you want higher clocks you need to dramatically reduce temperature.

Read the link that Marc posted, it obviously does a much better job of explaining the issue than I can or have.


----------



## Haudi

I know this posting...
O.k. my last try to explain it! A Strix OC which is more overclocked out of the box than a Classified doesnt have these problems! You have 1400+ on gpu @ ~1.21V. You can raise chip from chip + 120mhz on gpu or what is going by ASIC and reach ~1540 gpu in bench.
Now you mod the bios, raise the PT, raise the voltage to 1.275V - and bähm you can reach 1580 or 1600 (under water)...And yeah its clear you need a good chip. But classis you can raise the voltage and you crash at clocks which were able at standard voltage...
And now you say its the architecture...
And yes i know - mister kingpin is saying the same but i made my own experiences...
(kingpin is evga)


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haudi*
> 
> I know this posting...
> O.k. my last try to explain it! A Strix OC which is more overclocked out of the box than a Classified doesnt have these problems! You have 1400+ on gpu @ ~1.21V. You can raise chip from chip + 120mhz on gpu or what is going by ASIC and reach ~1540 gpu in bench.
> Now you mod the bios, raise the PT, raise the voltage to 1.275V - and bähm you can reach 1580 or 1600 (under water)...And yeah its clear you need a good chip. But classis you can raise the voltage and you crash at clocks which were able at standard voltage...
> And now you say its the architecture...
> And yes i know - mister kingpin is saying the same but i made my own experiences...
> (kingpin is evga)


He kinda does have a point here. Other manufacturers seem like they take extra voltage much better than the Classified (air and water).


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> He kinda does have a point here. Other manufacturers seem like they take extra voltage much better than the Classified (air and water).


Yep.


----------



## Kimir

Gunslinger has the 980Ti Lightning, perhaps he can share is experience with them compared to the KPE.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yep.


@thechosenwon, care to chime in?

Thanks!


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> @thechosenwon, care to chime in?
> 
> Thanks!


If it's not about the KPE, I'm not sure why he'd care. The Classified version specifically does not like extra voltage. I mean, I've accepted it, but doesn't meant I'm happy about it.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haudi*
> 
> I know this posting...
> O.k. my last try to explain it! A Strix OC which is more overclocked out of the box than a Classified doesnt have these problems! You have 1400+ on gpu @ ~1.21V. You can raise chip from chip + 120mhz on gpu or what is going by ASIC and reach ~1540 gpu in bench.
> Now you mod the bios, raise the PT, raise the voltage to 1.275V - and bähm you can reach 1580 or 1600 (under water)...And yeah its clear you need a good chip. But classis you can raise the voltage and you crash at clocks which were able at standard voltage...
> And now you say its the architecture...
> And yes i know - mister kingpin is saying the same but i made my own experiences...
> (kingpin is evga)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> He kinda does have a point here. Other manufacturers seem like they take extra voltage much better than the Classified (air and water).


Yes, but how many of the other manufacturer's cards have hit 2K and 2.1K on LN2?

This card is designed for LN2 cooling in mind, the sooner we accept that, the sooner these kind of debates go away.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Gunslinger has the 980Ti Lightning, perhaps he can share is experience with them compared to the KPE.


Not in this thread I won't


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Yes, but how many of the other manufacturer's cards have hit 2K and 2.1K on LN2?
> 
> This card is designed for LN2 cooling in mind, the sooner we accept that, the sooner these kind of debates go away.


#All Air All Day


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> If it's not about the KPE, I'm not sure why he'd care. The Classified version specifically does not like extra voltage. I mean, I've accepted it, but doesn't meant I'm happy about it.


Well... he works for EVGA and works on the Classified cards... so that's a pretty good reason to care.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Yes, but how many of the other manufacturer's cards have hit 2K and 2.1K on LN2?
> 
> This card is designed for LN2 cooling in mind, the sooner we accept that, the sooner these kind of debates go away.


Enthusiast has so many meanings to so many people. I OC so I'm an enthusiast when in reality I'm not even close to the level of enthusiast of the semi-pro forget the pro's among us.









It's like the whole .............. my card won't do 1600 MHz and is voltage locked I'm gonna RMA it







attitude ...... come back to reality please.









SS


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Not in this thread I won't


Obviously.








I'm gonna look at the Lightning owner's club for your impression about it, haven't took a look on that thread yet.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> #All Air All Day


I was there once myself, never would I have come into a thread like this and complained about how my card didn't scale with voltage.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I was there once myself, never would I have come into a thread like this and complained about how my card didn't scale with voltage.


I think you are missing the point. Other (some, not all) Maxwell based cards ARE scaling with voltage. This card in particular (the 980 Ti Classified) is NOT scaling with voltage.

Regarding the employment of "The Chosen One." I do not know what he does there. Does he consult? Or does he design the cards from the ground up? And if the Classifieds are his babies, why no love for them at all on any forums? All I see are KPE (namesake) posts from him.

I mean, I'm just pointing it out. He can do what he wants. He's doing a hell of a job on the KPEs.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> I think you are missing the point. Other (some, (the exception) not all(the rule)) Maxwell based cards ARE scaling with voltage. This card in particular (the 980 Ti Classified) is NOT scaling with voltage.
> 
> Regarding the employment of "The Chosen One." I do not know what he does there. Does he consult? Or does he design the cards from the ground up? And if the Classifieds are his babies, why no love for them at all on any forums? All I see are KPE (namesake) posts from him.
> 
> I mean, I'm just pointing it out. He can do what he wants. He's doing a hell of a job on the KPEs.


I've had 10 Maxwell's as of now and can tell you one of them might have done something like scaled with voltage under air/water..... that's being generous honestly as once it got to 1.212v nothing helped beyond that but up to that it was helpful.

The Ti G1 I have does do a lil' better under water but it has nothing to with added volts it just stays cooler allowing another 35MHz on the core without added volts.

NOW, I bet a dime to a dollar when the KPE is used "enthusiastically" as it's intended will scale better ...... I believe I read that from a couple Pros somewhere who have real world experience under thar belts.

SS


----------



## cookiesowns

Ok so you get more MHz with the strix or what ever card. But what boost clocks & scores are you actually reaching and what temps?

What are load volts? You can run more volts but if the bios dials back the boost bin you're down to whatever voltage is set in the tables offset by your ASIC.

I think most people including many here don't understand the implications of maxwell and maxwell 2 over locking.

Plus 1.5-1.6 is FAST on ambient. All KPEs can hit that while gaming.

feel free to DL the KPE stock bios and compare them to the other cards.

Also do a binary comparison and see what tables are different. I'll bet the memory timings vary by a lot. And voltage tables too.

The KPE over clocks easily on ambient due to the nice voltage table it has. Set and forget on ambient. If I throw more volts in the sweet spot I gain 1-2 boost bins. Sometimes 3-4 depending on bench.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Alright, here's to hoping my wife and I will be set on video cards for "a very long time". I have a pair of 980Ti K|ngp|n's on the way. I'll be SLI'ing those and pulling the 980 Ti Classy out of my rig for my wife to match up and SLI in hers.

EVGA came through for us. I will not go into what they did for us -- if you saw the ranty post(s) here before I edited them out of respect for the forum and this topic then you know the gist of it -- but suffice it to say that EVGA *DOES* have good customer service people. You may have to be willing to push some before you will get to the people there who understand what "doing the right thing" means -- and have the power to DO the right thing -- but once you get there, they do the right thing.

We remain loyal EVGA customers, purchasing our 7th and 8th higher-end EVGA cards today.


----------



## kingd080

Hello









Does somebody know if the original Backplate of the 980 Ti K|NGP|N still fits with the EK waterblock or do I need to get additional M3x6mm screws ?

Greets


----------



## Slushpup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Alright, here's to hoping my wife and I will be set on video cards for "a very long time". I have a pair of 980Ti K|ngp|n's on the way. I'll be SLI'ing those and pulling the 980 Ti Classy out of my rig for my wife to match up and SLI in hers.
> 
> EVGA came through for us. I will not go into what they did for us -- if you saw the ranty post(s) here before I edited them out of respect for the forum and this topic then you know the gist of it -- but suffice it to say that EVGA *DOES* have good customer service people. You may have to be willing to push some before you will get to the people there who understand what "doing the right thing" means -- and have the power to DO the right thing -- but once you get there, they do the right thing.
> 
> We remain loyal EVGA customers, purchasing our 7th and 8th higher-end EVGA cards today.


Sounds like "special treatment". Either way good on you guys.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haudi*
> 
> I know this posting...
> O.k. my last try to explain it! A Strix OC which is more overclocked out of the box than a Classified doesnt have these problems! You have 1400+ on gpu @ ~1.21V. You can raise chip from chip + 120mhz on gpu or what is going by ASIC and reach ~1540 gpu in bench.
> Now you mod the bios, raise the PT, raise the voltage to 1.275V - and bähm you can reach 1580 or 1600 (under water)...And yeah its clear you need a good chip. But classis you can raise the voltage and you crash at clocks which were able at standard voltage...
> And now you say its the architecture...
> And yes i know - mister kingpin is saying the same but i made my own experiences...
> (kingpin is evga)


ok. but are all those voltage readings from a DMM? if not then they are unreliable. even using the classy voltage tool on a 980TI will not give you an accurate reading. unless its a classy, lighting (or HOF?) with a DMM; those readings are _a guess of what the driver is using for voltage_ (guess)based on ASIC(???).

until my card (and the rest of my rig) was stolen, i had looked forward to benching it during winter temps. i saw a ~25Mhz increase on air when temps pf the gpu were under 48c, as opposed to over 54c, during a cold spell.

*temps>vcore.*

however, i do feel your pain. maxwell is much more limited with OCing than fermi or kepler. at least i still have my 780TI classy and as soon as i get off this H61 motherboard w/i5-2400 . . .


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ok. but are all those voltage readings from a DMM? if not then they are unreliable. even using the classy voltage tool on a 980TI will not give you an accurate reading. unless its a classy, lighting (or HOF?) with a DMM; those readings are _a guess of what the driver is using for voltage_ (guess)based on ASIC(???).
> 
> until my card (and the rest of my rig) was stolen, i had looked forward to benching it during winter temps. i saw a ~25Mhz increase on air when temps pf the gpu were under 48c, as opposed to over 54c, during a cold spell.
> 
> *temps>vcore.*
> 
> however, i do feel your pain. maxwell is much more limited with OCing than fermi or kepler. at least i still have my 780TI classy and as soon as i get off this H61 motherboard w/i5-2400 . . .


/raises hand

I run a DMM and check voltages manually AND I have noticed that I can OC ~35Mhz more when I keep the core cooler (stability issues as my liquid temperature rises). I've noticed that voltages don't change smoothly via PX or AB. They only go up in steps at exactly 13mV and 25mV; anything past that and there is no voltage increase. The Classy Tool does allow better voltage control. Seriously strange behavior from the card itself and it's even more obfuscated by PX and it's lack of precision control (yes, that's supposed to be funny).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Not in this thread I won't


so where?







would like to see the comparo.

_______________________

I can certainly say that my 2 big maxwell - Titan X - benefit from increasing core voltage from the stock ~1.212 to 1.274V via bios (which measures at ~1.265V under load) with a corresponding increase in stable max core clocks. The 2 980TiKPs I've had (still have one







) do not behave the same at all air or water (chilled).


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> Hey guys, so I'am expecting KPE FC block tomorrow. Just one question, does those screws comes with package fits with KPE stock backplate?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingd080*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does somebody know if the original Backplate of the 980 Ti K|NGP|N still fits with the EK waterblock or do I need to get additional M3x6mm screws ?
> 
> Greets


Hey guys Im sorry it took so long for me to clarify been busy but the answer is YES! You can most definately use the stock EVGA backplate with the new 980TI KINGPIN WB (EK-FC980 GTX Ti Classy KPE).
Im getting ready to log off and install it right now but in case you have doubts here is proof.



Before EK even began development on the block I opened up a service ticket and asked if they would manufacture the block so that its compatible with the stock EVGA backplate (im sure many others requested it as well)
but the great thing is they responded and said they would pass it on to manufacturing & they followed up throughout the process & finally confirmed that it would. So thank EK cause not many companies these days
take feedback from their customers & actually implement it in future products, very cool.

You should NOT need any additional screws, they provide M2.5 screws. It appears that when using the backplate you only use the washers around the 4 gpu core screws thus allowing the extra width for
attaching the backplate










@ Elkim did your WB arrive? Did you get it installed, let us know how it went?


----------



## arnavvr

Is a GTX 580 Classy eligible for this club? I might be getting one in a few weeks.


----------



## thechosenwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> If it's not about the KPE, I'm not sure why he'd care. The Classified version specifically does not like extra voltage. I mean, I've accepted it, but doesn't meant I'm happy about it.


haha, actually I do care about ANYTHING EVGA







That's why I come over here and try to help u guys out. Me and Tin were a lot more involved with 980 classified, than 980Ti classified. Other vga team made that card this generation(Ti) and we focused on KP 980Ti. The extreme overclocking tech in 980Ti KP required something like over 1/2 year to develop leading up to launch and required an insane amount of time :/. They are different cards in every sense
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> This very true but I believe the Bin % should have been wider for the cost. I realize their is still somewhat lottery involved but paying extra did me no justice, actually hurt. A wider bin may have averted some of these instances


I don't disagree you with you man. Less granular ASIC scale could be better, but not my call. 74 can still be better than a 76 or 78 and yah ASIC measurement is not exact, just an indicator.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haudi*
> 
> If you would read my posts exactly - i had 4 TitanX (big Maxwell), 2 GTX 980Ti no Classifieds (small big max) - there wasnt a problem to raise Voltage and get an effect.
> New core architecture - sry thats not the reason


ALL 980ti, titanx,980 gpus at ambient cooling are MUCH more sensitive to temperature than voltage. Even 5-8 degrees can make a world of difference on clocks on some cards. Not all cards are the same, especially reference cards. They tend to have better, cooler running bins of gpus on them, then majority of custom pcb cards later on. Some reference Ti's I tested could scale minimally with voltage (1.25v or something) but they were rare.
As you know already with..
--If GPU temperature are hot on gpu, like 65-70c+ they wont overclock so much on default voltage and adding ANY will almost always hurt.
--If GPU temperature is around 50-56c loaded, I believe most Ti GPU's over 72% ASIC will 1520-1550mhz on default volts.
--If the temperature is below 50c loaded (easily possible in AC cooled room with card OUT of case , better ASIC % can get 1575-1600mhz on default voltage and these temps is where some cards can start to benefit from small voltage increases as well.
--If GPU loaded temperatures are around 30c or lower, that's usually where the voltage increases start to help on these gpus anyways.

I made some voltage modified bios on last generation with 980KPE to try and help with ambient voltage scaling, some cards could scale with voltage at ambient, some could not, some need a ton more voltage just to be stable at same clocks. Ask anyone in here, they will tell ya it was mixed results with different scaling on different cards.
Kp980Ti is designed as an LN2 overclockers dream card anyways, so this generation we've mainly focused on that with KP 980Ti to make it the best.
If you tell me what you are modifying on your bios's that you think lets them scale higher on water, I can have someone on vga team have a look on classified Ti to see if its worth anything and possibly get you a bios to try. I need specifics though. Always glad to help anything EVGA related


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> I don't disagree you with you man. Less granular ASIC scale could be better, but not my call. 74 can still be better than a 76 or 78 and yah ASIC measurement is not exact, just an indicator.


I realize you cant please everybody but of course im gonna be bummed cause I didnt win the lotto this time lol but im still pretty happy its a fun card even on water & the memory clocks well.

I think for the majority of us here we appreciate having your feedback as some of your info has been invaluable and customer service plays a large part for me when making purchasing decisions & although I have never
had to RMA anything from EVGA before I have the peace of mind knowing it would be a painless process. I have never owned a gpu from a different manufacturer, all Classies & Kingpins except for one FTW & an old 8400


----------



## killersquid

Finally got my Classified under water. Still running a leak test, first one resulted in the tubing come off of the barb somehow, must not have tightened the compressions properly. Pretty paranoid about this after that.


----------



## ESSE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Hey guys Im sorry it took so long for me to clarify been busy but the answer is YES! You can most definately use the stock EVGA backplate with the new 980TI KINGPIN WB (EK-FC980 GTX Ti Classy KPE).
> Im getting ready to log off and install it right now but in case you have doubts here is proof.
> 
> 
> 
> Before EK even began development on the block I opened up a service ticket and asked if they would manufacture the block so that its compatible with the stock EVGA backplate (im sure many others requested it as well)
> but the great thing is they responded and said they would pass it on to manufacturing & they followed up throughout the process & finally confirmed that it would. So thank EK cause not many companies these days
> take feedback from their customers & actually implement it in future products, very cool.
> 
> You should NOT need any additional screws, they provide M2.5 screws. It appears that when using the backplate you only use the washers around the 4 gpu core screws thus allowing the extra width for
> attaching the backplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Elkim did your WB arrive? Did you get it installed, let us know how it went?


Yes, you have everything.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> haha, actually I do care about ANYTHING EVGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I come over here and try to help u guys out. Me and Tin were a lot more involved with 980 classified, than 980Ti classified. Other vga team made that card this generation(Ti) and we focused on KP 980Ti. The extreme overclocking tech in 980Ti KP required something like over 1/2 year to develop leading up to launch and required an insane amount of time :/. They are different cards in every sense
> I don't disagree you with you man. Less granular ASIC scale could be better, but not my call. 74 can still be better than a 76 or 78 and yah ASIC measurement is not exact, just an indicator.
> ALL 980ti, titanx,980 gpus at ambient cooling are MUCH more sensitive to temperature than voltage. Even 5-8 degrees can make a world of difference on clocks on some cards. Not all cards are the same, especially reference cards. They tend to have better, cooler running bins of gpus on them, then majority of custom pcb cards later on. Some reference Ti's I tested could scale minimally with voltage (1.25v or something) but they were rare.
> As you know already with..
> --If GPU temperature are hot on gpu, like 65-70c+ they wont overclock so much on default voltage and adding ANY will almost always hurt.
> --If GPU temperature is around 50-56c loaded, I believe most Ti GPU's over 72% ASIC will 1520-1550mhz on default volts.
> --If the temperature is below 50c loaded (easily possible in AC cooled room with card OUT of case , better ASIC % can get 1575-1600mhz on default voltage and these temps is where some cards can start to benefit from small voltage increases as well.
> --If GPU loaded temperatures are around 30c or lower, that's usually where the voltage increases start to help on these gpus anyways.
> 
> I made some voltage modified bios on last generation with 980KPE to try and help with ambient voltage scaling, some cards could scale with voltage at ambient, some could not, some need a ton more voltage just to be stable at same clocks. Ask anyone in here, they will tell ya it was mixed results with different scaling on different cards.
> Kp980Ti is designed as an LN2 overclockers dream card anyways, so this generation we've mainly focused on that with KP 980Ti to make it the best.
> If you tell me what you are modifying on your bios's that you think lets them scale higher on water, I can have someone on vga team have a look on classified Ti to see if its worth anything and possibly get you a bios to try. I need specifics though. Always glad to help anything EVGA related


thanks for the very clear and thorough information (again







)
And for sure, if I keep the max load temp on the Ti KP in the 30s, this 81.6% card runs high 15's and up to 1611 in Valley, FS, Heaven 4.0... game stable at 1598 with a uniblock at silly vram frequencies - like 8600.


----------



## MidnightKr0nix

Hey guys, having an issue with my Classified 980ti, wont over clock at all, crashing at 1.25v @1475mhz, still crashing even at 1500 @1.275v im on air for the moment, temps haven't got over 72c. Any ideas? PM/reply would be helpful


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MidnightKr0nix*
> 
> Hey guys, having an issue with my Classified 980ti, wont over clock at all, crashing at 1.25v @1475mhz, still crashing even at 1500 @1.275v im on air for the moment, temps haven't got over 72c. Any ideas? PM/reply would be helpful


1) what's the ASIC?
2) put everything back to stock, turn off all voltage controls (kboost) and put it to 0mV.
3) put the fan on max and power target max, temperature target max, prefer temp.
4) Start your overclocking procedure.
5) That's it... unless you go under water/LN2 or have a very high ASIC.
6) Get pissed that your card doesn't scale with voltage.
7) Wait for PASCAL. /wrist

That's about how it went for me. Your mileage may vary. =P


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> --If GPU temperature are hot on gpu, like 65-70c+ they wont overclock so much on default voltage and adding ANY will almost always hurt.


I have extensively tested this and found it to be true.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MidnightKr0nix*
> 
> Hey guys, having an issue with my Classified 980ti, wont over clock at all, crashing at 1.25v @1475mhz, still crashing even at 1500 @1.275v im on air for the moment, temps haven't got over 72c. Any ideas? PM/reply would be helpful


Try lower voltage, maxwell prefers cold temps over voltage on ambient cooling.

Adding more voltage just increases temps, can make GPU unstable.
Maxwell isn't like past architectures where you can keep adding volts and keep getting mhz.


----------



## MidnightKr0nix

Asic is 75.7, was just shocked I cant stay at 1500 so not sure if i wanna get a block for this card


----------



## looniam

my asic was 73.5 and adding any voltage didn't help it go past 1505.

increasing fan speed and waiting until the temp dropped to ~39c before benching did.









oh, yeah, lay off OCing the vram until you get the core speed "stable"


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MidnightKr0nix*
> 
> Hey guys, having an issue with my Classified 980ti, wont over clock at all, crashing at 1.25v @1475mhz, still crashing even at 1500 @1.275v im on air for the moment, temps haven't got over 72c. Any ideas? PM/reply would be helpful


By crashing, which apps is causing you this problem?

aFAIK, benchmark stability and games stability is different for 980Ti. You can run 3dmark all day overclocked, but playing TW3 you get red dots.


----------



## MidnightKr0nix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> By crashing, which apps is causing you this problem?
> 
> aFAIK, benchmark stability and games stability is different for 980Ti. You can run 3dmark all day overclocked, but playing TW3 you get red dots.


Heaven will crash my drivers, fire strike just skips 70% of the scenes, valley has little issues. Just upgraded from 2 970s. Dont think I'd need a clean os


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MidnightKr0nix*
> 
> Asic is 75.7, was just shocked I cant stay at 1500 so not sure if i wanna get a block for this card


On air cooling you are giving it too much voltage. Try to set volts to stock and set +125 on the core and you should be hitting about 1506 +/- some MHZ. My card doesn't take more than 1.225 volts on air and 1.247 on AIO cooling.


----------



## killersquid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> On air cooling you are giving it too much voltage. Try to set volts to stock and set +125 on the core and you should be hitting about 1506 +/- some MHZ. My card doesn't take more than 1.225 volts on air and 1.247 on AIO cooling.


How well does it push with that extra voltage under water?


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killersquid*
> 
> How well does it push with that extra voltage under water?


It doesn't. This card does not like extra voltage unless you go LN2. It does run at higher clocks under water, but adding voltage does nothing.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killersquid*
> 
> How well does it push with that extra voltage under water?


The card was game stable at 1475. Under AIO it is game stable at 1506.
With air I was bench stable at 1506. Under AIO I can do 1535.

Real world since I added my second card that is still on air cooling I am just running the cards at 1450 on the core. Extra voltage and overclocking is quite meaningless beyond 1450.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killersquid*
> 
> How well does it push with that extra voltage under water?


If you keep the max load temp below the low 30C's a little added voltage can get you a few extra Hz, but nothing major. Air cooled my card will run 1585, under water 1611-1624 max. but, it's wuiet and cool when doing so. (chilled water, loop temp is 10-17C).
Unlike Kepler, this card responds better to temperature than voltage. Not all maxwell is like that tho.


----------



## Xevi

1.525/2115mhz 1.176v full


----------



## killersquid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you keep the max load temp below the low 30C's a little added voltage can get you a few extra Hz, but nothing major. Air cooled my card will run 1585, under water 1611-1624 max. but, it's wuiet and cool when doing so. (chilled water, loop temp is 10-17C).
> Unlike Kepler, this card responds better to temperature than voltage. Not all maxwell is like that tho.


1611? Damn, my Classy only goes up to 1515 at the moment. But yours is a Kingpin, so probably a better bin.


----------



## rascal03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killersquid*
> 
> 1611? Damn, my Classy only goes up to 1515 at the moment. But yours is a Kingpin, so probably a better bin.


Go under water if you can, asic 73% and mine would only oc to 1486 on air and now on water im at 1535 which is the highest ive tested. With voltage I could only stay at stock on air but now on water I can go to 1.212 which is helping out with higher clocks.


----------



## Kicks Reseller

I have 2 980 ti classy's and has been test individually, one is at 68.7% and the other 75.3% asic and both maxing out over the 1500's on AIR.

To be honest my lowest asic cards beats my higher one by a bit. Lets just say it handles power delivery better. I'm guessing asic quality doesn't matter. Anyways will be putting them under water soon, sometime the ending of this month.

Also the higher asic card generates more heat by 10 degrees. Any idea why? Im thinking I should reapply thermal paste. Gelid's GC Extreme to be exact.


----------



## paskowitz

Just got my 980ti under water. Please excuse my Moto X's potato camera.



First thing, don't ask why I had to tape my fan to my radiator... I don't want to talk about it. This is my first (and likely last) custom loop.









Loop: Swiftech H240-X > 980 ti Classy (TIM: CLU, Fujipoly 17W/mK) > Swiftech Apogee XL (Delid w/CLU, TIM: CLU) > Alphacool Nex. XT45 140mm

The Swiftech H240-X and AlphaCool Nex. XT45 140mm (46mm depth) is barely enough for a OC'd 4790K and Classy. In games like pCARS, which uses both CPU and GPU pretty heavily my CPU temps go into the low 60C's and my GPU temps are in the high 60C's. That being said, other games don't fair as badly. GTAV for example is high 50C's. Ambient is about 23C. Those temps are also 6 hour loops (AI drivers around endlessly). Fans set to a curve, pump at max. I would say the fans were at ~70% most of the time. When I stress only the CPU (XTU) or GPU (Unigen benchs) I get temps in the low to mid 50C's.

Clocks (stable in game) are ~1540/8100 w/73.9% ASIC. That is coming from ~1500/8000 on air. Not a huge improvement, but my system is quiet at full load and that was my main goal.

My biggest gripe is not being able to have my fans change based on the GPU temps. Some games are very GPU heavy, but CPU light. This makes it very hard to set an appropriate fan curve when you can only bind fan speed to CPU temp. If anyone has any solution to this issue, I am all ears!


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Just got my 980ti under water. Please excuse my Moto X's potato camera.
> 
> 
> 
> First thing, don't ask why I had to tape my fan to my radiator... I don't want to talk about it. This is my first (and likely last) custom loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loop: Swiftech H240-X > 980 ti Classy (TIM: CLU, Fujipoly 17W/mK) > Swiftech Apogee XL (Delid w/CLU, TIM: CLU) > Alphacool Nex. XT45 140mm
> 
> The Swiftech H240-X and AlphaCool Nex. XT45 140mm (46mm depth) is barely enough for a OC'd 4790K and Classy. In games like pCARS, which uses both CPU and GPU pretty heavily my CPU temps go into the low 60C's and my GPU temps are in the high 60C's. That being said, other games don't fair as badly. GTAV for example is high 50C's. Ambient is about 23C. Those temps are also 6 hour loops (AI drivers around endlessly). Fans set to a curve, pump at max. I would say the fans were at ~70% most of the time. When I stress only the CPU (XTU) or GPU (Unigen benchs) I get temps in the low to mid 50C's.
> 
> Clocks (stable in game) are ~1540/8100 w/73.9% ASIC. That is coming from ~1500/8000 on air. Not a huge improvement, but my system is quiet at full load and that was my main goal.
> 
> My biggest gripe is not being able to have my fans change based on the GPU temps. Some games are very GPU heavy, but CPU light. This makes it very hard to set an appropriate fan curve when you can only bind fan speed to CPU temp. If anyone has any solution to this issue, I am all ears!


Yeah those are high temps on water. It sounds like inadequate radiators for the wattage. I have 2 classifieds and a5820k (and previously same loop and block with 4770k delidded) and gpu temps are 35-40 after gaming at 1506/8000.

But I have more radiator area amd I think that's the difference. (3x 360 1x240). I had a pair of 1080 radiators in line once and temps were almost static when benchmarking, but flow suffers a lot on one pump like that.


----------



## xg4m3

What exactly is the difference between so many similar EVGA cards?
In particular between these 3 models:

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti CLASSIFIED GAMING ACX 2.0+
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti FTW GAMING ACX 2.0+
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+

This friday i'm ordering 980 Ti and for now my absolute favorite is Palit Super Jetstream. But before i make i final choice i want to be 100% sure i want that particular card.
So can someone be kind enough to explain if any of these EVGA's cards is better choice than Palit and what are the differences between them? I don't plan to go water cooling, so air is the only option. And of all the 980 Ti models, Palit Super JS seems to have best air cooler and it's most silend of them all.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> What exactly is the difference between so many similar EVGA cards?
> In particular between these 3 models:
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti CLASSIFIED GAMING ACX 2.0+
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti FTW GAMING ACX 2.0+
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+


I don't know anything about the Palit so I can't speak to that, both of those three:

Classified has a custom PCB with the second-highest factory OC EVGA does (next to the Kingpin), and has the same 14+3 power delivery as the Kingpin.

FTW has the same factory clock as the Classy but with a smaller 8+2 power delivery. Its also a smaller PCB (but not fully reference) and IIRC has smaller fans than the Classy.

The SC is a reference PCB with the ACX cooler and a 100Mhz factory OC.

Of the three the Classy is the best choice for air cooling, but I can't say how it would stack up against the Palit.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> What exactly is the difference between so many similar EVGA cards?
> In particular between these 3 models:
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti CLASSIFIED GAMING ACX 2.0+
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti FTW GAMING ACX 2.0+
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+
> 
> This friday i'm ordering 980 Ti and for now my absolute favorite is Palit Super Jetstream. But before i make i final choice i want to be 100% sure i want that particular card.
> So can someone be kind enough to explain if any of these EVGA's cards is better choice than Palit and what are the differences between them? I don't plan to go water cooling, so air is the only option. And of all the 980 Ti models, Palit Super JS seems to have best air cooler and it's most silend of them all.


Youtube some video reviews. They are all going to be close to the same performance. So then it comes down to aesthetics, unless your watercooling. If water is what your doing spend the few extra bucks and get a non referance card. Personally im a evga fanboy. Just great quality and customer support is good too. But if you can find a non referance from any brand for a very good price do it.


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Just got my 980ti under water. Please excuse my Moto X's potato camera.
> 
> 
> 
> First thing, don't ask why I had to tape my fan to my radiator... I don't want to talk about it. This is my first (and likely last) custom loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loop: Swiftech H240-X > 980 ti Classy (TIM: CLU, Fujipoly 17W/mK) > Swiftech Apogee XL (Delid w/CLU, TIM: CLU) > Alphacool Nex. XT45 140mm
> 
> The Swiftech H240-X and AlphaCool Nex. XT45 140mm (46mm depth) is barely enough for a OC'd 4790K and Classy. In games like pCARS, which uses both CPU and GPU pretty heavily my CPU temps go into the low 60C's and my GPU temps are in the high 60C's. That being said, other games don't fair as badly. GTAV for example is high 50C's. Ambient is about 23C. Those temps are also 6 hour loops (AI drivers around endlessly). Fans set to a curve, pump at max. I would say the fans were at ~70% most of the time. When I stress only the CPU (XTU) or GPU (Unigen benchs) I get temps in the low to mid 50C's.
> 
> Clocks (stable in game) are ~1540/8100 w/73.9% ASIC. That is coming from ~1500/8000 on air. Not a huge improvement, but my system is quiet at full load and that was my main goal.
> 
> My biggest gripe is not being able to have my fans change based on the GPU temps. Some games are very GPU heavy, but CPU light. This makes it very hard to set an appropriate fan curve when you can only bind fan speed to CPU temp. If anyone has any solution to this issue, I am all ears!


My solution to this was to use a separate fan controller an Aquaero 5 LT is has to be an Aquaero though any model would do the job. Then linked in to a program called Aida64 this allowed me to put the fans to the gpu load temps and not the cpu. you can basically set it up for any of your temps it is a really nice bit of kit. Hope this helps.


----------



## philthy84

Hello everyone new owner of a 980 Ti Classified, upgrading from a 780 Ti EVGA reference card. I was hoping to get some advice and some answers as I'm still pretty new to overclocking. First some background info.

After I installed the new GPU I ran some benchmarks (Heaven, Valley, and Firestrike), checked my ASIC 70.1







and did an hour or two of gaming (Battlefield 4). I was very happy with the performance gains but concerned about the temperatures I was seeing. The card was hitting 83-84 degrees celsius at full load and throttling, my previous GPU never reached those high of temps from what I remember. I'm just running the stock air cooler but using a pretty aggressive fan curve. I also cleaned out my system very well of dust before I did the install.

Well after looking things up online I find out those temps are acceptable but to me something felt wrong as I expected better cooling on this card. I decided to change out the thermal paste on the GPU after reading in this thread that some other owners got improved temps. Luckily I had some 4-5 year old Shin Etsu thermal paste which was never opened. After separating the card from the cooler I saw what was the problem the factory thermal paste was not covering a good third of the GPU die. I applied the new paste using the spread method and reinstalled everything.

Now the hottest my temperature gets is 71 degrees celsius, is that more in line with what I should expect on the stock air cooler? Also while the Shin Etsu seems to be doing the job right now should I bother changing it out once my Gelid GC order arrives? I'm a little concerned with age of the Shin Etsu. Also since I was finally happy with my temps I decided to finally venture a little into the overclocking world. My stable gaming profile is a Core Clock of +70 and Memory Clock of +150. Is this the best I should expect for my ASIC of 70.1 on stock cooler and without touching the power or changing my BIOS? Thanks for the help!


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philthy84*
> 
> Hello everyone new owner of a 980 Ti Classified, upgrading from a 780 Ti EVGA reference card. I was hoping to get some advice and some answers as I'm still pretty new to overclocking. First some background info.
> 
> After I installed the new GPU I ran some benchmarks (Heaven, Valley, and Firestrike), checked my ASIC 70.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and did an hour or two of gaming (Battlefield 4). I was very happy with the performance gains but concerned about the temperatures I was seeing. The card was hitting 83-84 degrees celsius at full load and throttling, my previous GPU never reached those high of temps from what I remember. I'm just running the stock air cooler but using a pretty aggressive fan curve. I also cleaned out my system very well of dust before I did the install.
> 
> Well after looking things up online I find out those temps are acceptable but to me something felt wrong as I expected better cooling on this card. I decided to change out the thermal paste on the GPU after reading in this thread that some other owners got improved temps. Luckily I had some 4-5 year old Shin Etsu thermal paste which was never opened. After separating the card from the cooler I saw what was the problem the factory thermal paste was not covering a good third of the GPU die. I applied the new paste using the spread method and reinstalled everything.
> 
> Now the hottest my temperature gets is 71 degrees celsius, is that more in line with what I should expect on the stock air cooler? Also while the Shin Etsu seems to be doing the job right now should I bother changing it out once my Gelid GC order arrives? I'm a little concerned with age of the Shin Etsu. Also since I was finally happy with my temps I decided to finally venture a little into the overclocking world. My stable gaming profile is a Core Clock of +70 and Memory Clock of +150. Is this the best I should expect for my ASIC of 70.1 on stock cooler and without touching the power or changing my BIOS? Thanks for the help!


Don't fret about the ASIC, 70.1 isn't a bad thing just as 76.1 isn't a great thing.









Yes. Reapply fresh premium TIM and get some air flow.

You may want a custom bios as most of the time they are helpful on many fronts.









Look for 1500/8000 as a good SOLID 24/7 setting without throttling on air BUT............ that will be fully temp dependent. Try to keep the voltage as low as possible the Maxwell doesn't scale like Kepler so don't expect it to and you'll not be disappointed. Have fun and don't get bent if you don't hit 1800/8800.









SS


----------



## Panther Al

About to join ya'll here in a few weeks: picked up a slightly used (Source I trust) 980ti 80+ ASIC Kingpin: the price he offered to me makes it a no brainer, especially since I was looking for a 980ti for TC here. Has anyone sorted out what would be the best long term OC settings for Folding 24/7?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> My solution to this was to use a separate fan controller an Aquaero 5 LT is has to be an Aquaero though any model would do the job. Then linked in to a program called Aida64 this allowed me to put the fans to the gpu load temps and not the cpu. you can basically set it up for any of your temps it is a really nice bit of kit. Hope this helps.


That works, or if you don't want to bother with a separate fan controller you can just download Speedfan for free and use it to control your fan headers. You can tie each header to any combination of sensors.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> That works, or if you don't want to bother with a separate fan controller you can just download Speedfan for free and use it to control your fan headers. You can tie each header to any combination of sensors.


I have speedfan... but I can't for the life of me figure out how to pair each fan header to temps. I see how to do it in the program... but it doesn't seem to be having any effect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philthy84*
> 
> Hello everyone new owner of a 980 Ti Classified, upgrading from a 780 Ti EVGA reference card. I was hoping to get some advice and some answers as I'm still pretty new to overclocking. First some background info.
> 
> After I installed the new GPU I ran some benchmarks (Heaven, Valley, and Firestrike), checked my ASIC 70.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and did an hour or two of gaming (Battlefield 4). I was very happy with the performance gains but concerned about the temperatures I was seeing. The card was hitting 83-84 degrees celsius at full load and throttling, my previous GPU never reached those high of temps from what I remember. I'm just running the stock air cooler but using a pretty aggressive fan curve. I also cleaned out my system very well of dust before I did the install.
> 
> Well after looking things up online I find out those temps are acceptable but to me something felt wrong as I expected better cooling on this card. I decided to change out the thermal paste on the GPU after reading in this thread that some other owners got improved temps. Luckily I had some 4-5 year old Shin Etsu thermal paste which was never opened. After separating the card from the cooler I saw what was the problem the factory thermal paste was not covering a good third of the GPU die. I applied the new paste using the spread method and reinstalled everything.
> 
> Now the hottest my temperature gets is 71 degrees celsius, is that more in line with what I should expect on the stock air cooler? Also while the Shin Etsu seems to be doing the job right now should I bother changing it out once my Gelid GC order arrives? I'm a little concerned with age of the Shin Etsu. Also since I was finally happy with my temps I decided to finally venture a little into the overclocking world. My stable gaming profile is a Core Clock of +70 and Memory Clock of +150. Is this the best I should expect for my ASIC of 70.1 on stock cooler and without touching the power or changing my BIOS? Thanks for the help!


Don't fret about ASIC. Mine is 73.9% and I get pretty decent results... but I have seen people with lower ASIC fair better. The Classy is a hot card. Make sure you have a good rear exhaust fan, if possible a bottom intake and if you have a side panel mount a side exhaust.

I replaced the TIM on my Classy with CooLaboratory Liquid Ultra (then air, now water). My stock TIM application was good so I didn't get a huge improvement. I got a 5c improvement on idle but nothing greater than margin of error in benches/games. So if you were even considering liquid metal... don't bother.

I played around with the BIOS on the KPE forum and one of the one here. At least on air, I saw no real difference (vs stock bios at equal clocks). For me I have had the best luck with the stock LN2 BIOS. Crank power and temp limit all the way up and start the overclocking process.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I have speedfan... but I can't for the life of me figure out how to pair each fan header to temps. I see how to do it in the program... but it doesn't seem to be having any effect.


I'm guessing you probably are misidentifying either your headers or your sensors. If not that, make sure you're tying the fans directly to the device. The program itself isn't very user friendly. It takes forever to setup, and even once you get it set there are two or three different controls that will override each other if you aren't careful. I'm on my phone right now so I can't get it very easily, but I found a really handy guide that helped me set it up.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Just got my 980ti under water. Please excuse my Moto X's potato camera.
> 
> 
> 
> First thing, don't ask why I had to tape my fan to my radiator... I don't want to talk about it. This is my first (and likely last) custom loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loop: Swiftech H240-X > 980 ti Classy (TIM: CLU, Fujipoly 17W/mK) > Swiftech Apogee XL (Delid w/CLU, TIM: CLU) > Alphacool Nex. XT45 140mm
> 
> The Swiftech H240-X and AlphaCool Nex. XT45 140mm (46mm depth) is barely enough for a OC'd 4790K and Classy. In games like pCARS, which uses both CPU and GPU pretty heavily my CPU temps go into the low 60C's and my GPU temps are in the high 60C's. That being said, other games don't fair as badly. GTAV for example is high 50C's. Ambient is about 23C. Those temps are also 6 hour loops (AI drivers around endlessly). Fans set to a curve, pump at max. I would say the fans were at ~70% most of the time. When I stress only the CPU (XTU) or GPU (Unigen benchs) I get temps in the low to mid 50C's.
> 
> Clocks (stable in game) are ~1540/8100 w/73.9% ASIC. That is coming from ~1500/8000 on air. Not a huge improvement, but my system is quiet at full load and that was my main goal.
> 
> My biggest gripe is not being able to have my fans change based on the GPU temps. Some games are very GPU heavy, but CPU light. This makes it very hard to set an appropriate fan curve when you can only bind fan speed to CPU temp. If anyone has any solution to this issue, I am all ears!


I was gonna make a suggestion if you had an Asus motherboard but you havent filled out your rig info which always helps when asking for help.
At second glance I noticed in your pics it looks like you have the same mobo as me M7F?
So why not just run a temp sensor from your gpu to the sensor1 input on your motherboard & set the source
in AISUITEII fanexpert3 to sensor1 instead of cpu? This is what it is there for. You can even select which bank of fans you want to set to sensor1/GPU & and which ones you want set to cpu

For instance I use a temp sensor in the bottom of my reservoir to monitor loop temps


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

Always a good thing to do.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I was gonna make a suggestion if you had an Asus motherboard but you havent filled out your rig info which always helps when asking for help.
> At second glance I noticed in your pics it looks like you have the same mobo as me M7F?
> So why not just run a temp sensor from your gpu to the sensor1 input on your motherboard & set the source
> in AISUITEII fanexpert3 to sensor1 instead of cpu? This is what it is there for. You can even select which bank of fans you want to set to sensor1/GPU & and which ones you want set to cpu
> 
> For instance I use a temp sensor in the bottom of my reservoir to monitor loop temps


This is my plan of action for now. I was given this handy link in the Swiftech owners club thread. Also a viable solution

I am usually pretty lazy with my online profiles. I'll update tomorrow.


----------



## sdmf74

Seems like a whole lot of trouble buying splitter and cuttin it up and or using the pwm header/s on gpu for extra fans which can affect your overclocking potential per EVGA so I assume splitting that signal would mess with that.
with the option built in the motherboard you already own any other solution seems unnecesary to me.

However I use a couple of those swiftech 8way pwm splitters for each of my rads so I can easily run all 6 or 4 pwm fans at the same rpm, also allows me to run 12+ pwm fans in my setup w/ only 8 pwm headers
They even have a sata version now and only $10. Highly recommend. And since they are powered no worry about overdriving your motherboards 1A output per header.


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> I don't know anything about the Palit so I can't speak to that, both of those three:
> 
> Classified has a custom PCB with the second-highest factory OC EVGA does (next to the Kingpin), and has the same 14+3 power delivery as the Kingpin.
> 
> FTW has the same factory clock as the Classy but with a smaller 8+2 power delivery. Its also a smaller PCB (but not fully reference) and IIRC has smaller fans than the Classy.
> 
> The SC is a reference PCB with the ACX cooler and a 100Mhz factory OC.
> 
> Of the three the Classy is the best choice for air cooling, but I can't say how it would stack up against the Palit.


Thanks. I'm considering of getting Classy instead of Palit, but I'm not sold on temperatures. What temps can I expect on air, define r4 case. My 970 goes to 70 highest.

Also would 550W XFX psu (from sig) be enough for that card? For Palit people here say it's enough, but what about EVGA.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> Thanks. I'm considering of getting Classy instead of Palit, but I'm not sold on temperatures. What temps can I expect on air, define r4 case. My 970 goes to 70 highest.
> 
> Also would 550W XFX psu (from sig) be enough for that card? For Palit people here say it's enough, but what about EVGA.


Temps really depend on airflow, when the R4 is usually good for. Provided you have plenty of fresh air coming into the case and don't have ghetto cable management blocking it, the classy shouldn't really go higher than mid-upper 60s... especially if you replace the factory compound with GC-Extreme or something similar.

For the power supply, in all honesty it will probably be okay... but be advised that EVGA (and I'm sure Palit too) says that the 980ti requires a 600W psu.


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Temps really depend on airflow, when the R4 is usually good for. Provided you have plenty of fresh air coming into the case and don't have ghetto cable management blocking it, the classy shouldn't really go higher than mid-upper 60s... especially if you replace the factory compound with GC-Extreme or something similar.
> 
> For the power supply, in all honesty it will probably be okay... but be advised that EVGA (and I'm sure Palit too) says that the 980ti requires a 600W psu.


What about Arctic Cooling MX-2 or Grizzly Kryonaut? Guess they should be ok too, especially Grizzly.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> What about Arctic Cooling MX-2 or Grizzly Kryonaut? Guess they should be ok too, especially Grizzly.


Yup, those work too. Just about any retail-quality thermal compound is likely to be better than the stuff they put on at the factory.


----------



## Elkim

Can someone type mem/FBVDD scvaling? Just furt orientation.


----------



## Metros

Does anyone have a GTX 980ti Classified in SLI here, I would like to ask a few questions


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Does anyone have a GTX 980ti Classified in SLI here, I would like to ask a few questions


Couple of us do, whats the question?


----------



## Metros

What sort of temperatures do you get while in load

What overclock did you get, what temperature in load

What fan speed do you use

What case do you have and how much room do you have between the two GPUs

Last question, what you recommend the Classified or Lightning for SLI

Thanks


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What sort of temperatures do you get while in load
> 
> What overclock did you get, what temperature in load
> 
> What fan speed do you use
> 
> What case do you have and how much room do you have between the two GPUs
> 
> Last question, what you recommend the Classified or Lightning for SLI
> 
> Thanks


With 26C ambient, I was getting mid 70s. With a 1505Mhz in SLI with 75% fan speed on the stock cooler. My case is a 900D with pretty good air flow. Lowe card was partially blocked by my sound card. 3 card spacing between the actual cards.

It seems that for air cooling there's no real difference between the Classified or lightning, or even Kingpin. So whatever you like most and it's convenient.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> With 26C ambient, I was getting mid 70s. With a 1505Mhz in SLI with 75% fan speed on the stock cooler. My case is a 900D with pretty good air flow. Lowe card was partially blocked by my sound card. 3 card spacing between the actual cards.
> 
> It seems that for air cooling there's no real difference between the Classified or lightning, or even Kingpin. So whatever you like most and it's convenient.


Is 75 percent fan speed loud, also was 75c the top GPU


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> With 26C ambient, I was getting mid 70s. With a 1505Mhz in SLI with 75% fan speed on the stock cooler. My case is a 900D with pretty good air flow. Lowe card was partially blocked by my sound card. 3 card spacing between the actual cards.
> 
> It seems that for air cooling there's no real difference between the Classified or lightning, or even Kingpin. So whatever you like most and it's convenient.


I can't even get 1430Mhz @ 70C load to be stable...


----------



## Elkim

Mine clocks 1583MHz on water.



Temps doesnt cross 32°C @core.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

@Elkim

nice score there!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Is 75 percent fan speed loud, also was 75c the top GPU


one card no. 2 cards yes. Correct the top card ran hotter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I can't even get 1430Mhz @ 70C load to be stable...


as long as you reach the speed listed by EVGA, you're good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> Mine clocks 1583MHz on water.
> 
> 
> 
> Temps doesnt cross 32°C @core.


Can't really use firestrike to tell how hot it really gets. You also need to take into consideration ambient temps. A PC sitting on a room @18C will have lower temps than one sitting in a 25C room.


----------



## Elkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> one card no. 2 cards yes. Correct the top card ran hotter.
> as long as you reach the speed listed by EVGA, you're good.
> Can't really use firestrike to tell how hot it really gets. You also need to take into consideration ambient temps. A PC sitting on a room @18C will have lower temps than one sitting in a 25C room.


My rad isnt in the room. Its outside on the balcony...


----------



## xg4m3

Can someone just take a peek at these here review.

http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/luke-hill/evga-gtx-980-ti-classified-acx-2-0-review/14/

"We measure the amount of power drawn from the wall by the entire test system..."
So that means that entire PC is using 463W when gaming, not only the GPU?

I already ordered Palit, but i can change my mind until early morning. And if the entire PC with that GPU is using 463W than maybe will i order Classified instead.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> Mine clocks 1583MHz on water.
> 
> 
> 
> Temps doesnt cross 32°C @core.


What driver version are you using?

Edit: I think I see 355.60


----------



## looniam

E; nevermind


----------



## Elkim

My findings are, that 355.60 performs best.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> My findings are, that 355.60 performs best.


On firestrike.


----------



## st0necold

nevermind... those driver updates and SLI resets get ya sometimes.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Guys i'm running two 980ti classified's... just ran a battlefield test to get some numbers from hwinfo. After about an hour of gaming (probably less.) i'm showing my top card hitting 76 degrees and the bottom only hitting 31. I threw up a screenshot of hwinfo. I have precision X agressive fan curve set and nothing OC'ed yet (including cpu.).


Is there any chance you could overclock them, I think they cannot handle an overclock, I am thinking about getting two Classified or Lightning and overclock them, so it seems the Lightning will be better at it.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> nevermind... those driver updates and SLI resets get ya sometimes.


You need to enable SLI in the Nvidia control panel. The bottom card has zero utilization.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> You need to enable SLI in the Nvidia control panel. The bottom card has zero utilization.


Could you do it again


----------



## st0necold

I know! lol you guys caught it before the edit damnit.

I upgraded to hotfix yesterday and I overlooked it... I knew something was way off and I checked nvidia control panel and bam! SLi disabled









All is well now... These cards are monsters... holding 144fps in battlefield on stock clocks like butter with gsync and 144hz.

Going to start OCing tomorrow!

edit: my last 980ti ref's (one had acx2) in SLI couldn't really hold 144fps. I was shocked that when I made the original help request that the SINGLE card was preforming at damn near 144 with sli off!


----------



## Elkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> On firestrike.


I'll be glad if you share your findings if other versions of drivers performs better at other benchmarks so I can boost my scores


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> I know! lol you guys caught it before the edit damnit.
> 
> I upgraded to hotfix yesterday and I overlooked it... I knew something was way off and I checked nvidia control panel and bam! SLi disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All is well now... These cards are monsters... holding 144fps in battlefield on stock clocks like butter with gsync and 144hz.
> 
> Going to start OCing tomorrow!
> 
> edit: my last 980ti ref's (one had acx2) in SLI couldn't really hold 144fps. I was shocked that when I made the original help request that the SINGLE card was preforming at damn near 144 with sli off!


Thanks

Still trying to decide between two Classified or Lightnings, the only problem is that I am going to have a M.2 SSD on my Motherboard


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> I'll be glad if you share your findings if other versions of drivers performs better at other benchmarks so I can boost my scores


If all you do is benchmarks, stick with 355.60. Certain games do run better with newer drivers. Just depends on what you do. Can't really say 355.60 is better overall just because you get 50 extra points on firestrike, while it may yield less fps on GTA5 than the latest.


----------



## Kicks Reseller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Still trying to decide between two Classified or Lightnings, the only problem is that I am going to have a M.2 SSD on my Motherboard


You should just buy 2 classifieds, lightings are more toward LN2. But personally I would go for Kingpins instead of lightings if your going down that road. At least with the kingpin you can choose your ASIC quality and they ship with Sammy ram.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kicks Reseller*
> 
> You should just buy 2 classifieds, lightings are more toward LN2. But personally I would go for Kingpins instead of lightings if your going down that road. At least with the kingpin you can choose your ASIC quality and they ship with Sammy ram.


You cannot get the Kingpin in the UK from retailers, so it has to be Classified or Lightning

Do you think the Classified would throttle during load when overclocked in SLI because it gets to 78 when overclocked with one GPU


----------



## Elkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You cannot get the Kingpin in the UK from retailers, so it has to be Classified or Lightning
> 
> Do you think the Classified would throttle during load when overclocked in SLI because it gets to 78 when overclocked with one GPU


So? You can order from EU EVGA store. I had mine at my doors within 2 days after payment.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> So? You can order from EU EVGA store. I had mine at my doors within 2 days after payment.


I could buy it from Newegg, it would cost £582, however you got to add delivery costs and import fees

What happens if it develops a fault, where do I have to return it, if it is EVGA EU, then that would cost a lot of money to send back to the EU

Not worth it, if retailers had it for £650, I would buy two of them


----------



## Elkim

Shipping cost is 8€ and its UPS Express. You can afford two cards like KPE and you're talking about shipping? WHAT?!


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> Shipping cost is 8€ and its UPS Express. You can afford two cards like KPE and you're talking about shipping? WHAT?!


I know, just trying to keep the cost of this computer down, cost £4400 so far, then £1200 for the monitor, cost about £6000 in total (mouse, keyboard and headset) I do not really want to spend a much more on it.

Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> If all you do is benchmarks, stick with 355.60. Certain games do run better with newer drivers. Just depends on what you do. Can't really say 355.60 is better overall just because you get 50 extra points on firestrike, while it may yield less fps on GTA5 than the latest.


I find 353.62 to be the most stable.


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> cost about £6000 in total (mouse, keyboard and headset)


Quote:


> just trying to keep the cost of this computer down


Nonsense


----------



## Elkim

Need a little help with pushing my KPE.

So far I'am at 1583MHz/8200MHz eff. I know how Maxwell works so pls don't educate me







I can sustain temps about 25°C under load but I'am not sure about Vdroop anf futher additional NVVDD. Those 1583MHz works with 1.16-1.17V (DMM) under load.
If I turn off Vdroop via Classy controller tool, FireStrike fails at the beggining. TiN recommended in the KPC forum guide to turn Vdroop off at air/water. Shall I turn it off even thru PCB switches or Classy tool makes the same thing?

Regarding NVVDD, is it better to increasy it via the tool or thru switches and then leave it on auto at the classy tool?

Thanks


----------



## bogie89

Hi guys the kingpin forum is down, can someone upload the latest 980ti kp bios and the related classified tool?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elkim

They're changing host, wait a few hours. Which BIOS do you need, norm/oc/ln2 or XOC?


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> Need a little help with pushing my KPE.
> 
> So far I'am at 1583MHz/8200MHz eff. I know how Maxwell works so pls don't educate me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can sustain temps about 25°C under load but I'am not sure about Vdroop anf futher additional NVVDD. Those 1583MHz works with 1.16-1.17V (DMM) under load.
> If I turn off Vdroop via Classy controller tool, FireStrike fails at the beggining. TiN recommended in the KPC forum guide to turn Vdroop off at air/water. Shall I turn it off even thru PCB switches or Classy tool makes the same thing?
> 
> Regarding NVVDD, is it better to increasy it via the tool or thru switches and then leave it on auto at the classy tool?
> 
> Thanks


If your going for bench score, maybe try increasing memory volts to increase mem clocks. I ran memory up to 8600 this morning. 1.72volts was measured with dmm.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> Hi guys the kingpin forum is down, can someone upload the latest 980ti kp bios and the related classified tool?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You can find them here at xdevs. https://xdevs.com/guide/maxwell_big_oc/


----------



## Elkim

@Maintenance Bot

Hm my mems needs 1.72V @classytool which is in fact a bit more at DMM (not sure how much more) to 8200MHz eff. Whats your PCB switch Vdroop mem settings? What BIOS do you use, XOC? Because I do and for 8200MHz I need +510MHz offset and I see you have +800MHz there.


----------



## bogie89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> You can find them here at xdevs. https://xdevs.com/guide/maxwell_big_oc/


Thanks mate!


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> Nonsense


What do you mean


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What do you mean


I think he means, it's funny how you try to keep the cost low, yet you're buying flagship components. No one is judging you, but it did make me giggle as wel.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> @Maintenance Bot
> 
> Hm my mems needs 1.72V @classytool which is in fact a bit more at DMM (not sure how much more) to 8200MHz eff. Whats your PCB switch Vdroop mem settings? What BIOS do you use, XOC? Because I do and for 8200MHz I need +510MHz offset and I see you have +800MHz there.


I was using the stock normal bios. I have not used vdroop switch yet, they are in the off position.


----------



## Elkim

Wait...there is no off option, just more or less.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

@Elkim, ok thanks for showing me that, they are switched the the left then.


----------



## Elkim

Np mate







I just trying to understand how it really works, because when I turn off Vdroop entirely at classy tool its insta crash when FireStrike begins.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> Np mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just trying to understand how it really works, because when I turn off Vdroop entirely at classy tool its insta crash when FireStrike begins.


Try rebooting immediately after disabling droop. You also need to make sure your mem volts is set properly as well. The classified controller is buggy when trying to find the default mem voltage.

When disabling droop, also use KBOOST.

If you are keeping temps that low, try uping voltages slowly. You may be able to push a couple bins.


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> If your going for bench score, maybe try increasing memory volts to increase mem clocks. I ran memory up to 8600 this morning. 1.72volts was measured with dmm.


*G3258 a 4.6Ghz 1.38v . KPE 1527/2201 1.18vGpu/1.66vMem*



http://s15.postimg.org/48pwve7wr/00054_JPG.jpg


----------



## looniam

seeing a $850+USD gpu benched w/$50 USD cpu - PRICELESS

and rep'd


----------



## bogie89

Guys can someone post the Classified tool 2.1.2 for the 980ti kp?
Kingpincooling forum is down and in the dev rep i can't find it.

Thanks in advance.

Inviato dal mio Nexus 6


----------



## Xevi

*4790k 4.8Ghz 1.33v - KPE 1528/2177 1.18vGpu/1.59vMem*










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6255206


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I could buy it from Newegg, it would cost £582, however you got to add delivery costs and import fees
> 
> *What happens if it develops a fault, where do I have to return it, if it is EVGA EU*, then that would cost a lot of money to send back to the EU
> 
> Not worth it, if retailers had it for £650, I would buy two of them


directly to EVGA... best RMA service in the business.


----------



## Dissolution187

I am having some trouble with my OC. Since nothing properly reads the voltage of the 980 classified I am kind of befuddled as to how to OC it. I have a custom bios of 1.28 volts, and I was wondering how to bump it up higher using the voltage tool. Since I can't see the actual voltage what should I do with the tool? Do I turn it up to 1.3 in the tool or do I turn it up .02 volts in the tool?

Any help would be really appreciated. I want to see how far I can push this card since my temps are fairly low at 1.28.

Thanks.


----------



## Xevi




----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I am having some trouble with my OC. Since nothing properly reads the voltage of the 980 classified I am kind of befuddled as to how to OC it. I have a custom bios of 1.28 volts, and I was wondering how to bump it up higher using the voltage tool. Since I can't see the actual voltage what should I do with the tool? Do I turn it up to 1.3 in the tool or do I turn it up .02 volts in the tool?
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated. I want to see how far I can push this card since my temps are fairly low at 1.28.
> 
> Thanks.


Use a multimeter and figure it out for yourself, you shouldn't be messing with classy tool unless you have a multimeter plugged in honestly.

A few of the revisions of the tool are bugged and can send more volts then you set.


----------



## Slushpup

Didn't know I hit number 1 against people with the same cpu/gpu combo.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6128977


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Use a multimeter and figure it out for yourself, you shouldn't be messing with classy tool unless you have a multimeter plugged in honestly.
> 
> A few of the revisions of the tool are bugged and can send more volts then you set.


Oh okay... Damn I wanted to push my card further but I don't have a multimeter or know where to put the multimeter to test it.... Oh well.


----------



## alancsalt

Measuring Kingpin voltages? - Probe IT Connector - should google it.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Measuring Kingpin voltages? - Probe IT Connector - should google it.


This may be a silly question, but how does one turn off the "indicator lights" on the Classified? I have my water block on it, but that bright 5 led bar is kind of an eye-sore now.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> This may be a silly question, but how does one turn off the "indicator lights" on the Classified? I have my water block on it, but that bright 5 led bar is kind of an eye-sore now.


A little LET over them will dim them, easily peels off later also.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> A little LET over them will dim them, easily peels off late also.


Any special prep work, or do i just kinda paint it on?


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> Any special prep work, or do i just kinda paint it on?


You could just used some black electrical tape...


----------



## looniam




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> Any special prep work, or do i just kinda paint it on?


Paint! It's quite easy and dries quickly. Peels right off too.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> This may be a silly question, but how does one turn off the "indicator lights" on the Classified? I have my water block on it, but that bright 5 led bar is kind of an eye-sore now.


Are your eyes set on your GPU or monitor?


----------



## Lays

Going to be buying a Kingpin tek-9 fat pot on Thursday if all goes well, excited!


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Are your eyes set on your GPU or monitor?


Doesn't really matter if you've got your case on the desk beside you and that LED is beaming through the window into your periphery.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Doesn't really matter if you've got your case on the desk beside you and that LED is beaming through the window into your periphery.


Maybe I'm not as sensitive to light as others but I also have my case right next to me. It has so many LEDs, it's starting to look like an import tuner car.

I guess a layer of masking tape, then thicker tape on top would do the trick. Reason for masking tape is to avoid gunky residue.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Maybe I'm not as sensitive to light as others but I also have my case right next to me. It has so many LEDs, it's starting to look like an import tuner car.
> 
> I guess a layer of masking tape, then thicker tape on top would do the trick. Reason for masking tape is to avoid gunky residue.


Yeah, different people have different sensitivities. For me, I usually game in a mostly dark room with soft lighting coming from behind me, so when the only motion I'm really seeing is my monitor, an oscillating orange LED in the corner of my eye can get pretty distracting.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Yeah, different people have different sensitivities. For me, I usually game in a mostly dark room with soft lighting coming from behind me, so when the only motion I'm really seeing is my monitor, an oscillating orange LED in the corner of my eye can get pretty distracting.


I recommend adding more ambient light. It will releieve strain from your eyes.


----------



## Sorphius

Strange request... but does anybody have easy access to the dimensions of the brown 980ti KPE box? Not the outer one that it ships in, but the one that actually contains the black OEM box....


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Strange request... but does anybody have easy access to the dimensions of the brown 980ti KPE box? Not the outer one that it ships in, but the one that actually contains the black OEM box....


15 x 11.25 x 4 inches
Have it just besides me


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> 15 x 11.25 x 4 inches
> Have it just besides me


LOL

I figured somebody out there would. I'm trolling the interwebz from work and can't get to mine atm.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Maybe I'm not as sensitive to light as others but I also have my case right next to me. It has so many LEDs, it's starting to look like an import tuner car.
> 
> I guess a layer of masking tape, then thicker tape on top would do the trick. Reason for masking tape is to avoid gunky residue.


Meanwhile over at overclock.jp...


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Meanwhile over at overclock.jp...


more lights there are the faster it goes.


----------



## Elkim

Is it possible that my Samsung IC's can do only 8200MHz (+510offset) mem on KPE? I saw many many screens and submissions where guys have +800OFFSET with 1.71V or so....


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> Is it possible that my Samsung IC's can do only 8200MHz (+510offset) mem on KPE? I saw many many screens and submissions where guys have +800OFFSET with 1.71V or so....


If you're on XOC bios its very likely. XOC bios is MUCH harder to run. Temps and GPU Capabilities also come into play here.

Don't worry, my cards can only do 8200 also


----------



## Elkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> If you're on XOC bios its very likely. XOC bios is MUCH harder to run. Temps and GPU Capabilities also come into play here.
> 
> Don't worry, my cards can only do 8200 also


XOC BIOS Indeed. Can you recommend any other for chilled water?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> XOC BIOS Indeed. Can you recommend any other for chilled water?


Maximum e-peen stick to LN2 or OC bios. Maximum scores? XOC bios. XOC bios reacts better to voltage from my experience if you find the sweet spot


----------



## Elkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Maximum e-peen stick to LN2 or OC bios. Maximum scores? XOC bios. XOC bios reacts better to voltage from my experience if you find the sweet spot


The thing is, so far I'am at 1588MHz/8200MHz "auto" at Classy tool which shows 1.16V-1.17V on DMM under load. GM200 should scale to 1.225V or so, TiN wrote that sweet spot is around 1.9V-1.2V but because of Vdroop (I guess), my max clocks runs at 1.16V-1.17V. If I increase NVVDD for 10MHz more, it always crash no matter what.

My point is, when there is 1.16V-1.17V on DMM under load, shouldnt be there a bit of voltage/frequency potential?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> The thing is, so far I'am at 1588MHz/8200MHz "auto" at Classy tool which shows 1.16V-1.17V on DMM under load. GM200 should scale to 1.225V or so, TiN wrote that sweet spot is around 1.9V-1.2V but because of Vdroop (I guess), my max clocks runs at 1.16V-1.17V. If I increase NVVDD for 10MHz more, it always crash no matter what.
> 
> My point is, when there is 1.16V-1.17V on DMM under load, shouldnt be there a bit of voltage/frequency potential?


Yes but you need to find the sweet spot. On one card sweet spot was 1.218V load, other card was 1.19V-1.2V load.

Try with stock droop, then afterwards play with no droop in the classified.


----------



## Elkim

Sure, thanks. I dont have EVBOT







I remember that 780TI KPE had PWM kHz options, maybe adjust of that could help to find sweetes spot regarding of noise generated in GPU. I dont have this option at my Classy tool with 980Ti KPE.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> Sure, thanks. I dont have EVBOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that 780TI KPE had PWM kHz options, maybe adjust of that could help to find sweetes spot regarding of noise generated in GPU. I dont have this option at my Classy tool with 980Ti KPE.


No need for EVBOT, I don't have one either. Classified tool can do that ( DROOP ) Not the PWM frequency. Unfortunately only EVBOT can. Not sure if RPI or serial dongle will be able too..

I bump the pcie rail by 2 or 3 notches too when pushing for maximum clocks.


----------



## Elkim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> No need for EVBOT, I don't have one either. Classified tool can do that ( DROOP ) Not the PWM frequency. Unfortunately only EVBOT can. Not sure if RPI or serial dongle will be able too..
> 
> I bump the pcie rail by 2 or 3 notches too when pushing for maximum clocks.


Me too. I would like to know how exactly PCIE rail increse work and behaves in relationshipt to noise and GPU OC stability. Is there any way how to measure it...guess osciloscope can do that...


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> Me too. I would like to know how exactly PCIE rail increse work and behaves in relationshipt to noise and GPU OC stability. Is there any way how to measure it...guess osciloscope can do that...


I think it can help in SLI and pushing high clocks & mem. Maybe when you overclock pcie base clock too.... Either way I just bump it up 1-2 for good measure.

Hopefully Vince can chime in eventually on the PCIe rail on the 980s.


----------



## carlhil2

Should finally get my EVGA Probe It today, 'bout time...


----------



## Elkim

You didnt get probelt with card?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkim*
> 
> You didnt get probelt with card?


I have the Classifieds..


----------



## killersquid

So wait, should I only use the XOC bios for benchmarks on my classified? I'm underwater, so is it still a good idea to keep this bios, or should I flash to another bios?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killersquid*
> 
> So wait, should I only use the XOC bios for benchmarks on my classified? I'm underwater, so is it still a good idea to keep this bios, or should I flash to another bios?


XOC bios is only for KPE, DO NOT USE IT on the classy. We're talking about the Kingpin specific xtreme overclock bios by Vince.


----------



## weinstein888

Hey, can I be added to the list please? http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=49nzq

So I have almost 0 experience overclocking Maxwell. The two cards I have are Classified 980 Ti with Nickel Plexi EK blocks and backplates that reach 45C at the absolute most. I've flashed the OC BIOS that Vince linked over on KP forums (which seems to be the same as the card's LN2 BIOS), and so far I've just been running +100MHz on the core and +500MHz on the memory on 1.212V. In my situation, would I benefit from upping the voltage any more than that? I've just been hearing that Maxwell scales very poorly with voltage outside of LN2 territory. I'm curious if any other watercoolers have had luck with <1.212V. I do have an EVBot and of course Overboost through Precision X. Is it worth playing with?

Also, what's a safe limit for everyday use on these?


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Hey, can I be added to the list please? http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=49nzq
> 
> So I have almost 0 experience overclocking Maxwell. The two cards I have are Classified 980 Ti with Nickel Plexi EK blocks and backplates that reach 45C at the absolute most. I've flashed the OC BIOS that Vince linked over on KP forums (which seems to be the same as the card's LN2 BIOS), and so far I've just been running +100MHz on the core and +500MHz on the memory on 1.212V. In my situation, would I benefit from upping the voltage any more than that? I've just been hearing that Maxwell scales very poorly with voltage outside of LN2 territory. I'm curious if any other watercoolers have had luck with <1.212V. I do have an EVBot and of course Overboost through Precision X. Is it worth playing with?
> 
> Also, what's a safe limit for everyday use on these?


You can probably achieve that same overclock on stock volts under water, or something close to it. I have 3 of them right now and can run 1506/8100 and beyond that I at +50mv. I haven't put a dmm to these cards though so I can't tell you the actual voltage applied. I have ek blocks on all 3 right now.

I run the stock bios all the time. I'm not sure which bios is available but if the LN2 bios is any comparison it opens up power limit a lot. But without below ambient cooling you will probably not benefit with bigger power.

Others results might vary, but that's been my experience with the 4 980 ti classifieds I've owned this fall


----------



## weinstein888

Have you tried anything above +50MV?


----------



## rhymer362

Could someone please explain to me what overboost voltage is on precision x. I understand overvolt. I just trying to get the most out of my card and understand this . Thanks


----------



## weinstein888

I actually just got done discovering this myself. It's simply a higher range of voltages available to Classified and KPE cards on Precision X. The weird and confusing thing is, "overvolting" needs to be enabled before you can access it. It evidently supercedes the overvolting settings if you have it enabled. Honestly terrible software design by EVGA. Afterburner is better in every regard except for the absence of those voltage options.

Still curious if anyone's had success on water with more than +50MV.


----------



## rhymer362

So I'm guessing overvolt supplies preset voltage of your choosing whole time and overboost voltage supplies your preset amount of voltage when your card is be utilized almost 100 percent?


----------



## weinstein888

That may be true. I'd have to test it. Still on Afterburner at the moment as I abhor Precision X and its many included bugs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> I actually just got done discovering this myself. It's simply a higher range of voltages available to Classified and KPE cards on Precision X. The weird and confusing thing is, "overvolting" needs to be enabled before you can access it. It evidently supercedes the overvolting settings if you have it enabled. Honestly terrible software design by EVGA. Afterburner is better in every regard except for the absence of those voltage options.
> 
> Still curious if anyone's had success on water with more than +50MV.


no benefit for me on either a 74% or an 82% KP. Both WC'd.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> I actually just got done discovering this myself. It's simply a higher range of voltages available to Classified and KPE cards on Precision X. The weird and confusing thing is, "overvolting" needs to be enabled before you can access it. It evidently supercedes the overvolting settings if you have it enabled. Honestly terrible software design by EVGA. Afterburner is better in every regard except for the absence of those voltage options.
> 
> Still curious if anyone's had success on water with more than +50MV.


I have taken my card up to 1.295 (measured via DMM) and I am still capped at 1550/8100Mhz in Valley. I can put the volts down all the way to 1.23 and the results (stability) are the same. At ~60-64C. With that said, I seem to have success with 1.23-4V vs anything below 1.2V. 1550/8100Mhz is not stable at ~ <1.2V for me. For me at least, there are some gains to be had adding voltage but...

In the end it doesn't even matter because I can't run FIrestrike (always crashes on the final test) at those settings and there is no appreciable difference in games. I just leave things at 1500/8000Mhz and enjoy silent, cool gaming.


----------



## NSRNT

Could you please someone share the 980ti Classy normal and Ln2 original bios?

I flashed 980ti_OC bios on LN2 and power limit goes %144 that's ok but when I switched to normal plimit still %144? What is the problem?

I have flashed several times original bios and uninstall msi afterburner. But still I see %144? Normally card allows %115 so what is the issue?

Note: I used last version nvflash. I used maxwell editor to compare all bios...there is all ok?


----------



## looniam

stock, LN2 and the OC from kingpin forums:

980TIclassysBIOS.zip 456k .zip file


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSRNT*
> 
> Could you please someone share the 980ti Classy normal and Ln2 original bios?
> 
> I flashed 980ti_OC bios on LN2 and power limit goes %144 that's ok but when I switched to normal plimit still %144? What is the problem?
> 
> I have flashed several times original bios and uninstall msi afterburner. But still I see %144? Normally card allows %115 so what is the issue?
> 
> Note: I used last version nvflash. I used maxwell editor to compare all bios...there is all ok?


Your saved profile is only displaying the 144. Just reset the profile to default, and you shouldn't be able to go back up to 144.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> stock, LN2 and the OC from kingpin forums:
> 
> 980TIclassysBIOS.zip 456k .zip file


If Looniam stopped checking this site, the world stock bioses would become extinct. He's like the only one in the world that actually keeps them.


----------



## looniam

had already posted those here before my rig was stolen. (with my card and bioses on my HD)

but never fear, TechPowerUp has a copy of the *STOCK* and *LN2* along with *a gazillion others*


----------



## JJStrange

I would need stock LN2 bios for Evga GTX 780 Ti Hydro Copper. Does anyone have?


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I have taken my card up to 1.295 (measured via DMM) and I am still capped at 1550/8100Mhz in Valley. I can put the volts down all the way to 1.23 and the results (stability) are the same. At ~60-64C. With that said, I seem to have success with 1.23-4V vs anything below 1.2V. 1550/8100Mhz is not stable at ~ <1.2V for me. For me at least, there are some gains to be had adding voltage but...
> 
> In the end it doesn't even matter because I can't run FIrestrike (always crashes on the final test) at those settings and there is no appreciable difference in games. I just leave things at 1500/8000Mhz and enjoy silent, cool gaming.


I had MSI Afterburner set to +110MHz core, +500MHz memory, 141% Power Target, and 1.212V (+50 in Afterburner). Valley crashed within the first 3-4 scenes. Set the voltage to alleged stock (+0 in Afterburner) and get absolutely no crashes after doing 3+ benchmark runs. I look in GPU-Z and it's still boosting to 1.212V.

Having a very confusing time OCing these GPUs at the moment.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> I had MSI Afterburner set to +110MHz core, +500MHz memory, 141% Power Target, and 1.212V (+50 in Afterburner). Valley crashed within the first 3-4 scenes. Set the voltage to alleged stock (+0 in Afterburner) and get absolutely no crashes after doing 3+ benchmark runs. I look in GPU-Z and it's still boosting to 1.212V.
> 
> Having a very confusing time OCing these GPUs at the moment.


Should have mentioned that is with EVGA Precision (K Boost enabled).


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Should have mentioned that is with EVGA Precision (K Boost enabled).


Yeah, no worries, I assumed you were. I'd love to use Precision X, but whenever I try it, I have a litany of strange issues. First off, whenever I try to use Overboost, the voltage never actually surpasses 1.212V. I try setting it to something like 1.23-1.24 and after a reboot, I find that each card is changed independently to some random voltage like 1.235 and 1.241. Then after setting it to something like 1.235 for BOTH, I run Furmark or Valley and get all kinds of bizarre artifacting while in GPU-Z 1.212V is all that's ever reporrted. I may revisit it some time in the future, but for the time being, the insane bugginess and instability I get with PX is not worth any kind of access to extra voltage.

What I'm trying to figure out at the moment is why both of my cards are on 1.212V even though I have +0V set in Afterburner. GPU-Z reported 1.212V when I had it set to +.0050V as well. So what on Earth was it actually doing besides making my GPUs far less stable?


----------



## KickAssCop

GPU-Z, AB and PX do not report correct voltages for 980 Ti. Just fyi.

Quick question: I know it has been asked before but search is not turning up the right answers.

What screws do I need to fit an EK 780 Classified block on my 980 Ti Classified card but still keep my 980 Ti Classified backplate.
Thanks in advance. Amazon links preferred.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> GPU-Z, AB and PX do not report correct voltages for 980 Ti. Just fyi.
> 
> Quick question: I know it has been asked before but search is not turning up the right answers.
> 
> What screws do I need to fit an EK 780 Classified block on my 980 Ti Classified card but still keep my 980 Ti Classified backplate.
> Thanks in advance. Amazon links preferred.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1562749/evga-980-ti-classified-fc-block/50#post_24217349

One thing to note is that you want to do the screws with the nuts first as you won't be able to get the nuts in place afterwards. I picked up the screws I needed at home depot.


----------



## KickAssCop

Thanks man.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Any of you guys looking to pick one of these up, I have mine listed for sale.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1578374/fs-us-gtx-980-ti-classified-k-ngp-n-edition/


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> GPU-Z, AB and PX do not report correct voltages for 980 Ti. Just fyi.
> 
> Quick question: I know it has been asked before but search is not turning up the right answers.
> 
> What screws do I need to fit an EK 780 Classified block on my 980 Ti Classified card but still keep my 980 Ti Classified backplate.
> Thanks in advance. Amazon links preferred.


May I ask your settings for 1506/8200 (Mine are very similar atm)? Are you using +50 or more in AB or PX or stock voltage? Are you using a multimeter to test the voltage or is there some software that's cable of accurately reflecting the actual voltage on these?


----------



## gh0stp1rate

The max OC that my 980 TI Classy's (2-Way) can do is +110 to the core and +80 to the memory at 1162mV. Can get anything stable past those clocks even with more voltage. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stp1rate*
> 
> The max OC that my 980 TI Classy's (2-Way) can do is +110 to the core and +80 to the memory at 1162mV. Can get anything stable past those clocks even with more voltage. Pretty disappointing.


Slap some water blocks on them


----------



## gh0stp1rate

I'm just waiting for my other radiator to come in before building my liquid cooled setup, already have every other component. But why would that make any difference anyways? The cards don't get any hotter than 60 degrees at full load with those clocks on the stock ACX 2.0 coolers.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stp1rate*
> 
> I'm just waiting for my other radiator to come in before building my liquid cooled setup, already have every other component. But why would that make any difference anyways? The cards don't get any hotter than 60 degrees at full load with those clocks on the stock ACX 2.0 coolers.


They don't like any voltage unless LN2. Keep them at stock voltage, and under 35 degrees or so to get your maximum stable overclock. That's what I've seen so far. Pretty disappointed in Maxwell's overclockability so far.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stp1rate*
> 
> I'm just waiting for my other radiator to come in before building my liquid cooled setup, already have every other component. But why would that make any difference anyways? The cards don't get any hotter than 60 degrees at full load with those clocks on the stock ACX 2.0 coolers.


60C under what circumstances? Mine were in the mid 70s after hours of GTA at 1500mhz in SLI with pretty good air flow on my 900D. In only kept it then in the upper 60s on Firestrike just because it only stresses the card for a few seconds at a time. Unless your ambient room temps is ice cold.

My cards responded very well with blocks, I went from 1500 to 1557mhz. It has to be really hot in my place for the cards to ever reach 40C.


----------



## gh0stp1rate

That's just when I ran Valley to look for stability and I have a custom fan profile that won't let the cards run any hotter on the stock ACX 2.0 coolers. They're not liquid cooled yet but good to know that I might be able to OC them more when I do.


----------



## bogie89

my 980ti kp was able to do 1624 with 1.3v set by evbot:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6249789

today i have tried again the same settings and it has crashed immediatly.....any suggestion?

sadly i haven't much time to test every situation and settings, this behaviour is so strange in any way.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> my 980ti kp was able to do 1624 with 1.3v set by evbot:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6249789
> 
> today i have tried again the same settings and it has crashed immediatly.....any suggestion?
> 
> sadly i haven't much time to test every situation and settings, this behaviour is so strange in any way.


sub that *here* if you have a screenshot


----------



## bogie89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sub that *here* if you have a screenshot


i haven't because it was only a test run with the cpu @4.5 -.-


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> my 980ti kp was able to do 1624 with 1.3v set by evbot:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6249789
> 
> today i have tried again the same settings and it has crashed immediatly.....any suggestion?
> 
> sadly i haven't much time to test every situation and settings, this behaviour is so strange in any way.


Have you updated nvidia drivers since then? If you have then try rolling back.


----------



## kakao

my new classy

http://postimg.org/image/678p3j6it/full/

http://postimg.org/image/oskcqort1/full/

http://postimg.org/image/qb6k46jlx/full/

uploading pictures


----------



## kakao

1450 out of the box with stock volt. i think i cant get over 1565mhz core and 490mhz memory. i use the bios from the 1st page.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakao*
> 
> 1450 out of the box with stock volt. i think i cant get over 1565mhz core and 490mhz memory. i use the bios from the 1st page.


85%!? So jelly.


----------



## Jpmboy

ASIC lottery winner !!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakao*
> 
> 1450 out of the box with stock volt. i think i cant get over 1565mhz core and 490mhz memory. i use the bios from the 1st page.


just enable overboost/kboost (overvoltage will also enable) and dial in 1.218 or 1.224 (but better to use DMM for _no more that 1.26 -1.28_). keep temps down to <52c - less is better.

nice card - congrats!


----------



## kakao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> just enable overboost/kboost (overvoltage will also enable) and dial in 1.218 or 1.224 (but better to use DMM for _no more that 1.26 -1.28_). keep temps down to <52c - less is better.
> 
> nice card - congrats!


thanks







i am on water so whats the max voltage i can use? 1.28 on px ?
can u post me a link of a quide how to use/connect a DMM


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakao*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am on water so whats the max voltage i can use? 1.28 on px ?
> can u post me a link of a quide how to use/connect a DMM


you really need to see how your chip behaves and find the sweet spot for the voltage. my 73.5 ASIC 980TI classy didn't get any better w/1.28 (DMM reading) and would start artifacting in firestrike with more.

get a probe it from evga


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000010
(it goes on the card only one way)

after reading the DMM guide on how to set the dial for mV readings - connect red to GPU and black to GND:




OOOPPPS! i just realized you're in greece and it doesn't appear eu.evga.com sells them









well if you are going blind (no DMM) i know that my DMM readings were 0.020-0.025 MORE than what i set in PX w/kboost/overboost enabled ie at 1.200 would be 1.225.

just be patient and start low and HAVE FUN!









hope that was some help . .


----------



## sdmf74

@bogie89 wow 1624mhz? I assume thats a 80+ asic card?

Is anyone with 74-76% asics getting anywhere near 1580-1600mhz or is it just the higher asic quality cards that are clocking that high?

Im curious cause I finally decided to rma my 980ti kingpin. NOT cause it only reached 1520mhz







but because Im still having issues with the DP outputs, I eliminated everything else so its got to be the card
Hopefully the new 74%+ one will clock higher though but who knows, cant be much worse than this one (I hope).


----------



## bogie89

Yes 80+
And the first runs were great with 1.3v, now it crashes and crashes....
I have no time to figure out what's the problem.

Inviato dal mio Nexus 6


----------



## sdmf74

Are you under water or air cause honestly I have never heard of anyone being able to up the voltage that high under water. From what I have seen/heard these chips only respond to voltage over
1.212v or slightly higher but rarely unless your sub zero cooling

was it doing 1624mhz consistently or for like one benchmark run cause its possible that it was not completely stable the first time, or like mentioned earlier diff drivers can have
major effect on performance especially with KPE


----------



## bogie89

1624 at 1.3v for 2 FS runs.
I'm under water and i don't know which driver i was running but i can find this information, i hope xD

Inviato dal mio Nexus 6


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogie89*
> 
> 1624 at 1.3v for 2 FS runs.
> I'm under water and i don't know which driver i was running but i can find this information, i hope xD
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 6


It seems like you were running this driver: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/86504/en-us, from the information i could gather from your 3dmark run.


----------



## bogie89

correct, i've found one screenshot @1611 always @1.3v
now i have to reinstall this driver and see what'll happen xD

honestly i'm unconfident.....for me the gpu has been degraded with those runs @1.3v


----------



## sdmf74

Not sure how the 980ti's are affected by voltage but the 780ti KPE's could handle 1.35v+ easily with no degradation. These do seem to be a completely different beast not requiring much if any voltage whatsoever.....
on water anyway. I would definately use a DMM though


----------



## bogie89

i agree with you, i have had also the 780ti classified and it has handled 1.3v for about one year without any problem.

i hope to figure out what's happened....the first night of benchmarking was great.


----------



## rhymer362

I just installed my other kingpin card. My original card has a aisc of 80. And I can't get it stable past 1570. The second card is 81.3. And I haven't tried or figured out how to run it by itself . I feel like I may have a conflict some where in my build because sometimes running valley it only uses about 85 percent of the gpu. I don't know where he bottle neck would be. I have a Asus rampage revenge 3.1. And a Intel 5930 processor with 32 gb of ram. I'm wondering if it is the ram because it's not in the vendor list from Asus. It geil super Luce ddr4 3000mhz. Anybody have any input into this matter. Hearing that someone can get 1620 stable makes me pretty frustrated . My first card is under water and never gets above 34 c. I have yet to install the water block on second card


----------



## rhymer362

I just realized in valley it's only using 62 to 65 percent utilization on both cards. In heaven it uses about 95 percent of both cards. So I think valley isn't as demanding. But my scores aren't anywhere near what people are posting with similar setups. What could be causing this?


----------



## KickAssCop

Sold my second classified card again since I have not been gaming much lately. Now waiting for a game that would not play nice at 1440P with a single 980 Ti.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Sold my second classified card again since I have not been gaming much lately. Now waiting for a game that would not play nice at 1440P with a single 980 Ti.


What do you mean? Are you saying most games are fine with a single 980ti @ 1440p


----------



## weinstein888

Does anyone here use KBoost for everyday use?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Does anyone here use KBoost for everyday use?


No, probably not. just causes extra heat and more power consumption at idle or when the card is not under load.


----------



## rhymer362

I wouldn't. Really no need to do that. Just using up energy that is not needed and probably degrading your card for no reason


----------



## barcar70

Hello guys, I wanted to know if anyone knows the parameters of the bios for 980 Ti classy bios ... power target...... percentages ....


----------



## Kold

I apologize if this has been asked but,

Does the Classified Voltage Tool work with the 980Ti Classified?

What are the specs on this bios? *GTX980Ti_Classy OC.rom*

That's all I can think of for now, lol. Appreciate any help guys!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> I apologize if this has been asked but,
> 
> Does the Classified Voltage Tool work with the 980Ti Classified?
> 
> What are the specs on this bios? *GTX980Ti_Classy OC.rom*
> 
> That's all I can think of for now, lol. Appreciate any help guys!


yes but not the one in the first post but ver 2.1.2 found *HERE*

the 980Ti OC bios is about the same exact as the LN2 bios (second switch on the card) however it does have a higher max rpm fan speed; i liked it better just for that.


----------



## Kold

Awesome. Thanks for the help.

Does anyone plan on releasing some custom bios for the 980 Ti Classy with.. say.. boost disabled and a set voltage and clock speed? I'm coming from a Titan X that I used with a really awesome bios that did all that.

Could someone please link me to the stock LN2 980 Ti Classy bios.


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Awesome. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Does anyone plan on releasing some custom bios for the 980 Ti Classy with.. say.. boost disabled and a set voltage and clock speed? I'm coming from a Titan X that I used with a really awesome bios that did all that.
> 
> Could someone please link me to the stock LN2 980 Ti Classy bios.


To my knowledge, the stock 980ti Classy LN2 BIOS is the exact same as the one linked here: http://overclockingpin.com/classified%20980Ti%20tools/GTX980Ti_Classy%20OC.rom

I flashed mine and the power target was still limited to 141%, OV to +50mV, etc.

Anyway, I'm wondering if people would be so kind as to share some pics of their PX/AB settings for their everyday overclock. Trying to get a consensus on what people are getting for 24/7. This feels quite stable, although time will tell as I've only had these and been playing with them for a little while. KPE or Classy 980ti, doesn't matter. 72.1% and 71.7% ASIC on my Classy cards.


----------



## Gwett232

Hi All,

I was wondering if someone could provide me with the original LN2 bios for gtx 780 classified? The version on here is different to mine which is 80.80.31.01.80 and the LN2 version here is 80.10.3A.00.80. Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> To my knowledge, the stock 980ti Classy LN2 BIOS is the exact same as the one linked here: http://overclockingpin.com/classified%20980Ti%20tools/GTX980Ti_Classy%20OC.rom
> 
> I flashed mine and the power target was still limited to 141%, OV to +50mV, etc.
> 
> Anyway, I'm wondering if people would be so kind as to share some pics of their PX/AB settings for their everyday overclock. Trying to get a consensus on what people are getting for 24/7. This feels quite stable, although time will tell as I've only had these and been playing with them for a little while. KPE or Classy 980ti, doesn't matter. 72.1% and 71.7% ASIC on my Classy cards.


The power target is actually disabled on this, even though it shows 141%.


----------



## Kold

I knew I wasn't lucky. Have to RMA my 980Ti. 2nd time's a charm.. maybe.

Anyone here with the NZXT G10 on their Classy?


----------



## sdmf74

for those of you that have had to RMA your K|ngp|n. Were you able to see the ASIC % of the replacement gpu anywhere?

I may have to wait to find out the new asic until I get it installed cause It doesnt show the asic anywhere on the box or paperwork which I thought it would.
Im guessing the asic will be similar to the first one I just hope it oc's better, oh and I hope it works too. Problem is I cant just pop it in to test it and check asic, gotta put the wb on it first. Suppose I should get to it


----------



## MetalRacer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> The power target is actually disabled on this, even though it shows 141%.


The power target is disabled on the OC BIOS posted by KP?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

From the KPE guide:
Quote:


> Normal BIOS (Green LED) - This BIOS is stock baseline, +130% Power target limit
> OC BIOS (Orange LED) - This BIOS is similar to Normal but with 7096MHz memory, +150% Power target limit
> LN2 BIOS (Red LED) - This BIOS is similar to OC, but with 170% Power target limit
> 
> XOC BIOS
> 
> This OC BIOS have next features
> * Unlocked maxed-out power limit
> * 100% unlocked fan speed
> * 3591 MHz memory clock as base
> * Disable protection for subzero


----------



## rhymer362

Why do you have to put a wb on first to check it. And I honestly think the whole asic thing is just a money ploy . I have the +80. And I hear of the same with people with 74


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> for those of you that have had to RMA your K|ngp|n. Were you able to see the ASIC % of the replacement gpu anywhere?
> 
> I may have to wait to find out the new asic until I get it installed cause It doesnt show the asic anywhere on the box or paperwork which I thought it would.
> Im guessing the asic will be similar to the first one I just hope it oc's better, oh and I hope it works too. Problem is I cant just pop it in to test it and check asic, gotta put the wb on it first. Suppose I should get to it


Ask EVGA support. It should be on the packing slip, if not, it's probably a refurb card.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Ask EVGA support. It should be on the packing slip, if not, it's probably a refurb card.


You can't pop it in before you block it just to check it?

SS


----------



## sdmf74

Cookiesowns I think you are right and im not happy at all *Any of you guys that have done RMA's (& used card with a waterblock) Did you recieve a brand new card as a replacement or a used/refurb card???*

First of all I thought when getting a replacement the new gpu had to be the same or higher asic if one is not available? They sent me a lower one







I just got it installed so not sure about overclockability
yet, obviously that is more important than asic but what makes me mad is this card was BEAT TO HELL! It had the sticky cellophane on it like when they are new but I had to have recieved some return.

I swear there was like 5 grams of t paste on it (covered the whole chip, the valley & the raised border outside of the chip.
First thing I noticed was a huge thumb print under the stock cooler on the cooling plate (couldnt have happened with cooler attached), after I removed copper cooler there was dirt & fingerprints everywhere
scratches and dirt & water spots on copper cooler & chrome cooling plate
water? puddle stain on both sides of pcb near edge of card
smeared thermal paste on pcb outside of gpu section (actual fingerprints in thermal paste nowhere near the chip)
2 inch scratch on edge of cooler (black paint removed)
Scratch on GM200 chip! (thought it was cracked at first but pretty sure it wouldnt work if that was the case)
etc.

The only thing that looked new was the backplate, so they could give the card a new identity/SN: I assume.

I am disappointed with EVGA, the first time I have had to rma a video card and I get some returned/refurb poc that someone beat up and likely spilled something all over it








I have heard so many good things about their rma process. They even have my $900 I paid for cross ship i should have recieved a new card. The one I sent back is pristine aside from being defective.

@rymer362 because the way my loop is setup and my res makes it nearly impossible to just pop it in and run on stock cooling


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

sdmf74, you make a valid point and I feel for you buddy.

I RMA'd a regular titan to evga and received a white box with a kind of new titan. The cooler had a indent scratch, the gpu die itself had a nick in it too.

My card was bought used and I was the one that blew it up, so I couldn't really complain.


----------



## sdmf74

You can imagine how quickly my excitement for getting a new working card dissipated







My kingpin was defective from day 1

I cant believe people treat their expensive gear like this its sad, even sadder EVGA passed this freakin turd off on me for RMA. They didnt even attempt to clean it up. I bet Vince would be ashamed to have his name on this one.

I cant imagine this one lasting long in the condition its in. It looks like the person that had it before me had a leak, both sides of the pcb have puddles/stains on it and who the hell
gets thermal paste all over their hands and then finger prints all over the pcb in paste.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> What do you mean? Are you saying most games are fine with a single 980ti @ 1440p


That is correct. I can maintain over 60 fps at 1440P in almost all the games I am playing such as Witcher 3, Batman AK, Mad Max and Dying Light.


----------



## kot0005

Hello, does anyone have stock LN2 bios for GTX 980 classified? cheers.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> You can imagine how quickly my excitement for getting a new working card dissipated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kingpin was defective from day 1
> 
> I cant believe people treat their expensive gear like this its sad, even sadder EVGA passed this freakin turd off on me for RMA. They didnt even attempt to clean it up. I bet Vince would be ashamed to have his name on this one.
> 
> I cant imagine this one lasting long in the condition its in. It looks like the person that had it before me had a leak, both sides of the pcb have puddles/stains on it and who the hell
> gets thermal paste all over their hands and then finger prints all over the pcb in paste.


Have you gone back to EVGA and asked about this RMA? I'd send it back for sure. Please keep us updated on how this is handled.


----------



## looniam

nvm


----------



## lavalj91

Hey guys, I'm new here!

I think I'm having issues with my GTX 980 Ti Classified (non-KPE).

I am unable to change the voltage with MSI Afterburner, EVGA Precision X, etc.; although the slider can be set up to +50 Mv, the VDDC stays at 1.2000 V and there is no additional heat and power consumption in GPU-Z or NVIDIA Inspector which makes me believe there is no voltage increase at all!

Am I doing something incorrectly? I'm using the "OC Bios - GTX980Ti_ClassyOC" from page 1 and my drivers are up-to-date, if that's any help.

Thanks!


----------



## looniam

are you raising the power target?

afterburner was "broken" for me on the 980TI classy to adjust voltage. if you want to use PX then enable kboost (to keep the voltage steady) and OVERBOOST. enabling just overvoltage did nothing (overboost automatically enables overvoltage)

Or go get classy voltage controller ver 2.1.2 found *HERE*

keep in mind that the reported voltages in PX (or any software) will not reflect the actual voltage - need a DMM for that - it will likely be higher than what you set it at in PX. for me the difference was 0.020 - 0.025.


----------



## lavalj91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> are you raising the power target?
> 
> afterburner was "broken" for me on the 980TI classy to adjust voltage. if you want to use PX then enable kboost (to keep the voltage steady) and OVERBOOST. enabling just overvoltage did nothing (overboost automatically enables overvoltage)
> 
> Or go get classy voltage controller ver 2.1.2 found *HERE*
> 
> keep in mind that the reported voltages in PX (or any software) will not reflect the actual voltage - need a DMM for that - it will likely be higher than what you set it at in PX. for me the difference was 0.020 - 0.025.


I am indeed raising the power target to 141%.

But the problem with PX is that even though I can enable kboost and overboost and set a specific voltage for it to run at (1.25 V for exemple), upon restarting my computer this specific voltage will be lower for some reason - and it will decrease by a notch every time I restart, which is annoying.

The classy voltage controller seems to be working though, but I have to apply it everytime I open up the computer!









Is there any other way for me to set, say, 1.25 V every time the computer restarts?


----------



## killersquid

So there is a new driver out. Not too much added, it looks like. Has anyone seen anything bad about this driver yet?


----------



## piee

Saw Classy 980ti on Ebay,81 asic, just got it today, 1533oc air,55c
Asus Ranger
4970k 4.6
240 h20
16gb ripjaws 1866
Obsidian 450D case
600w CX
Overlord Tempest 110hz
Adata SSD 256gb

P.S. As I've been playing BF4 (ultra,110fps/hz) some hours now, it seems the card has settled to 1518oc{>56c} with 1531(<57c},1.212 volts, +88 core clk on ab, it was a new listing and I pulled trigger, like the guaranteed 81 asic, may put H20 on this soon,godspeed.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lavalj91*
> 
> I am indeed raising the power target to 141%.
> 
> But the problem with PX is that even though I can enable kboost and overboost and set a specific voltage for it to run at (1.25 V for exemple), upon restarting my computer this specific voltage will be lower for some reason - and it will decrease by a notch every time I restart, which is annoying.
> 
> The classy voltage controller seems to be working though, but I have to apply it everytime I open up the computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any other way for me to set, say, 1.25 V every time the computer restarts?


AFAIK there isn't a way to set that or any specific voltage every reboot.

when i had a 980TI classy, which boosted to 1405 stock voltage when gaming, it wasn't necessary since it ate up every game at the highest settings.

benching is different and you would be better off adjusting as you go.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piee*
> 
> Saw Classy 980ti on Ebay,81 asic, just got it today, 1533oc air,55c
> Asus Ranger
> 4970k 4.6
> 240 h20
> 16gb ripjaws 1866
> Obsidian 450D case
> 600w CX


Nice!

You put a block on that and keep it in the 30's and you'll see 1575-1600 with lil' voltage added.









SS


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lavalj91*
> 
> But the problem with PX is that even though I can enable kboost and overboost and set a specific voltage for it to run at (1.25 V for exemple), upon restarting my computer this specific voltage will be lower for some reason - and it will decrease by a notch every time I restart, which is annoying.


I noticed that too. Just add one more notch of voltage and your wanted voltage will be set upon restarting. That's how I did it.









I for example want 1.156v and so I set it to 1.162v in my profile which will be loaded at PX startup resulting in 1.156v.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> Have you gone back to EVGA and asked about this RMA? I'd send it back for sure. Please keep us updated on how this is handled.


Yeah I called them yesterday & they asked for pics so I sent 14 pics, well see what they say
The replacement is almost 2% lower asic% than the one I purchased and it clocks 10mhz more than original but much lower oc on the memory and this card likes no more than 1.175v!
I really dont care much bout all that im more concerned with its condition, looks like it went through a flood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piee*
> 
> Saw Classy 980ti on Ebay,81 asic, just got it today, 1533oc air,55c
> Asus Ranger
> 4970k 4.6
> 240 h20
> 16gb ripjaws 1866
> Obsidian 450D case
> 600w CX


Thats awesome your card clocks higher than both 980ti kingpins ive had


----------



## Elkim

Guys with 980Ti KPE, can you try run GPUPI? Everytime i turn on that benchmark my card downclocks to 405MHz no matter what


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Cookiesowns I think you are right and im not happy at all *Any of you guys that have done RMA's (& used card with a waterblock) Did you recieve a brand new card as a replacement or a used/refurb card???*
> 
> First of all I thought when getting a replacement the new gpu had to be the same or higher asic if one is not available? They sent me a lower one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got it installed so not sure about overclockability
> yet, obviously that is more important than asic but what makes me mad is this card was BEAT TO HELL! It had the sticky cellophane on it like when they are new but I had to have recieved some return.
> 
> I swear there was like 5 grams of t paste on it (covered the whole chip, the valley & the raised border outside of the chip.
> First thing I noticed was a huge thumb print under the stock cooler on the cooling plate (couldnt have happened with cooler attached), after I removed copper cooler there was dirt & fingerprints everywhere
> scratches and dirt & water spots on copper cooler & chrome cooling plate
> water? puddle stain on both sides of pcb near edge of card
> smeared thermal paste on pcb outside of gpu section (actual fingerprints in thermal paste nowhere near the chip)
> 2 inch scratch on edge of cooler (black paint removed)
> Scratch on GM200 chip! (thought it was cracked at first but pretty sure it wouldnt work if that was the case)
> etc.
> 
> The only thing that looked new was the backplate, so they could give the card a new identity/SN: I assume.
> 
> I am disappointed with EVGA, the first time I have had to rma a video card and I get some returned/refurb poc that someone beat up and likely spilled something all over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard so many good things about their rma process. They even have my $900 I paid for cross ship i should have recieved a new card. The one I sent back is pristine aside from being defective.
> 
> @rymer362 because the way my loop is setup and my res makes it nearly impossible to just pop it in and run on stock cooling


I know this is a late reply. I don't have a PC right now, so I miss a lot.

I am not trying to be controversial with this post, although we have had a less than stellar conversation in the past (you won that one ;-) )

The terms you agreed to when purchasing the classified very clearly states in the RMA policy that:

"In the case where a card from the same ASIC level cannot be located to fulfill your RMA, your card will be replaced with the next available card in ASIC Tier below the one purchased originally, and you will be automatically credited the difference in price between the tiers in the form of EVGA Bucks.

Example: If you purchase an EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti K|NGP|N graphics card with an ASIC quality of 76%+, and we cannot locate any cards in the same ASIC level, you will receive a card in the ASIC Tier of 74%+. Since you purchased a card in the 76% ASIC Tier for $999.99, and you are given a card in the 74% ASIC Tier priced at $899.99 for your RMA, you will receive 100 EVGA Bucks as a credit."

EVGA only does brand new card within 30 days of purchase, no matter the tier purchased.

I may have missed it, but did you share your pictures here by any chance of the card that came back all best up?

I am just curious if it was beat during dice/ln2 bench or if it was a water spill.


----------



## rhymer362

I would be upset to. I wonder if they would do with if you purchased the advanced Rma"s


----------



## rhymer362

Have a question for you guys. I installed the newest drivers for my cards today. To play that waste of money black ops 3 I bought . Anyway I wanted to check my valley score to see if the new drivers helped with that . I am only getting about 70 percent usage out of BOTH cards while running valley! What is going on with this. Have any of you had similar problems?


----------



## rhymer362

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> You put a block on that and keep it in the 30's and you'll see 1575-1600 with lil' voltage added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


That's funny you say that my loop never gets above 30 c and my card with 81.2 aisc wont run over 1580 MHz


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I know this is a late reply. I don't have a PC right now, so I miss a lot.
> 
> I am not trying to be controversial with this post, although we have had a less than stellar conversation in the past (you won that one ;-) )
> 
> The terms you agreed to when purchasing the classified very clearly states in the RMA policy that:
> 
> "In the case where a card from the same ASIC level cannot be located to fulfill your RMA, your card will be replaced with the next available card in ASIC Tier below the one purchased originally, and you will be automatically credited the difference in price between the tiers in the form of EVGA Bucks.
> 
> Example: If you purchase an EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti K|NGP|N graphics card with an ASIC quality of 76%+, and we cannot locate any cards in the same ASIC level, you will receive a card in the ASIC Tier of 74%+. Since you purchased a card in the 76% ASIC Tier for $999.99, and you are given a card in the 74% ASIC Tier priced at $899.99 for your RMA, you will receive 100 EVGA Bucks as a credit."
> 
> EVGA only does brand new card within 30 days of purchase, no matter the tier purchased.
> 
> I may have missed it, but did you share your pictures here by any chance of the card that came back all best up?
> 
> I am just curious if it was beat during dice/ln2 bench or if it was a water spill.


Yeah I said "I thought" which turns out to be wrong. I thought that cause thats the way it was described to me and also is the only logical way to go about it. Have you ever heard of a company downgrading a replacement?
No if an equal model is not in stock in my experience (100% of the time) the company always replaces the card with the next model higher. Thats ridiculous if someone wanted a lower tier Im sure they would have purchased a card in the lower tier.
Nobody wants a potentially worse clocking card than the one they purchased, especially when paying $1000 for a product. Besides we arent even talking models here, its the same model#.
Im guessing you disagree though cause if I remember correctly you disagree with everything I say. By the way my situation the replacement fell within the same tier I just recieved the lowest possible card in my tier 74.00% and the original card
was in the higher end of the tier.
But as I said I was most concerned with the condition of the card so this is less of an issue
I saw no signs of LN2 usage whatsoever just signs of someone who beat the crap out of their card & got it wet with something somehow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> I would be upset to. I wonder if they would do with if you purchased the advanced Rma"s


It was advance RMA, They deducted another $900 from my debit account.


----------



## rhymer362

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Yeah I said "I thought" which turns out to be wrong. I thought that cause thats the way it was described to me and also is the only logical way to go about it. Have you ever heard of a company downgrading a replacement?
> No if an equal model is not in stock in my experience (100% of the time) the company always replaces the card with the next model higher. Thats ridiculous if someone wanted a lower tier Im sure they would have purchased a card in the lower tier.
> Nobody wants a potentially worse clocking card than the one they purchased, especially when paying $1000 for a product. Besides we arent even talking models here, its the same model#.
> Im guessing you disagree though cause if I remember correctly you disagree with everything I say. By the way my situation the replacement fell within the same tier I just recieved the lowest possible card in my tier 74.00% and the original card
> was in the higher end of the tier.
> But as I said I was most concerned with the condition of the card so this is less of an issue
> I saw no signs of LN2 usage whatsoever just signs of someone who beat the crap out of their card & got it wet with something somehow
> It was advance RMA, They deducted another $900 from my debit account.


I feel for you man I think you are 100 percent correct about the upgrading deal. That's what a company should do. I mean I know there are people that try and get over on them but clearly this isn't a case of that. I almost had a problem I was gonna post about with Evga but I called and talked to someone different and ask to speak with a manager and they cleared it up for me . Maybe keep calling them or post on there Facebook page. That has gotten problems resolved for me before with other company's very quickly . Good luck man I feel for you


----------



## dilster97

Got my 980 KPE up to 1580MHz. 1.212mV and factory LN2 bios.

Still shy of the 1600MHz dream.

Memory was 8944MHz. Still shy of the 9000MHz dream.

Benchmarked Valley. Will try FireStrike and Catzilla maybe.


----------



## rhymer362

What are your benchmark scores ? I can't hit 1600 either


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Yeah I said "I thought" which turns out to be wrong. I thought that cause thats the way it was described to me and also is the only logical way to go about it. Have you ever heard of a company downgrading a replacement?
> No if an equal model is not in stock in my experience (100% of the time) the company always replaces the card with the next model higher. Thats ridiculous if someone wanted a lower tier Im sure they would have purchased a card in the lower tier.
> Nobody wants a potentially worse clocking card than the one they purchased, especially when paying $1000 for a product. Besides we arent even talking models here, its the same model#.
> Im guessing you disagree though cause if I remember correctly you disagree with everything I say. By the way my situation the replacement fell within the same tier I just recieved the lowest possible card in my tier 74.00% and the original card
> was in the higher end of the tier.
> But as I said I was most concerned with the condition of the card so this is less of an issue
> I saw no signs of LN2 usage whatsoever just signs of someone who beat the crap out of their card & got it wet with something somehow
> It was advance RMA, They deducted another $900 from my debit account.


I am not sure why you are always so pissy. Really, you're going to give yourself a stroke.

I do agree with you, they should keep you in the exact same bracket.. Upgrade... No, I don't agree with that unless they offer you a chance to pay the upgrade difference or everyone would have problems with their 72% card and need an upgrade.. That was why they covered their Butts.. If you didn't agree with the terms before buying, then you probably shouldn't have bought.

I understand the extreme frustration with the RMA coming in all messed up.. Could you post the pictures you sent them rather than complaining about me talking to you in a civil manner? I think it would be good for everyone to see what you are talking about so that if it happens again, they can refer to your post. If that is a problem, then no worries. It's just pictures.

And lastly, you bragged about your KPE, and made comments about me enjoying my 980's.. Glad to see your are enjoying your 980ti's.. Seems I haven't had any of the problems you are experiencing, so I will continue to enjoy my 980's and them being problem free.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> That's funny you say that my loop never gets above 30 c and my card with 81.2 aisc wont run over 1580 MHz


Well, it's not a science for sure. My G1 is 75.6 and my 24/7 clock can be 1575/8400 if I want although my temps will hit 40c with my 5960x at 4.7 GHz. IF I can get my ambient into the low 20's I know 1600 will be stable as I've made some passes but I know it's not solid. I've had 11 Maxwell's and I'll say my average is around 1540 on air or water. Now it "chill" a KPE you should smoke past 1600.

SS


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Well, it's not a science for sure. My G1 is 75.6 and my 24/7 clock can be 1575/8400 if I want although my temps will hit 40c with my 5960x at 4.7 GHz. IF I can get my ambient into the low 20's I know 1600 will be stable as I've made some passes but I know it's not solid. I've had 11 Maxwell's and I'll say my average is around 1540 on air or water. Now it "chill" a KPE you should smoke past 1600.
> 
> SS


Move it to the window and use the air outside, IF it is cold where you are.


----------



## st0necold

Guys did some OC'ing the other day... here's the best I got in Firestrike EX. I am happy I finally broke 16k.

Running 2 classy's (81.5%/75%) on air with an aggressive fan curve in rig in sig.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Move it to the window and use the air outside, IF it is cold where you are.


I do. That's how I got my 4770k to 5.0 a couple years back. I have fans in the windows and then another to direct the breeze into the box. If I set it next to the window I can condensation. I was lucky I saved it last winter.









What I'm trying to get is a 1/2 hp chiller with a controller.

I may do a trial run with a cooler full of liquid and some dice packages used for shipping seafood since it'll be easy to insulate the lines with my CLS8 side cover off that way.









It's November and in the 50's when I want it into the 30's at night.









SS


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I do. That's how I got my 4770k to 5.0 a couple years back. I have fans in the windows and then another to direct the breeze into the box. If I set it next to the window I can condensation. I was lucky I saved it last winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm trying to get is a 1/2 hp chiller with a controller.
> 
> I may do a trial run with a cooler full of liquid and some dice packages used for shipping seafood since it'll be easy to insulate the lines with my CLS8 side cover off that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's November and in the 50's when I want it into the 30's at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


I will be tearing into over clocking when I get back, as the Temps are quickly going down where I live. Having a ton of radiator space should definitely help maximize the cooling capacity with water, but I still have a brand new motherboard, brand new cpu and ram, and 4 slim pots... Once I get used to subzero with the old 780ti that I kept, I will be testing everything out. I just don't want to jump ahead of myself and fry a card.


----------



## rhymer362

An
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Well, it's not a science for sure. My G1 is 75.6 and my 24/7 clock can be 1575/8400 if I want although my temps will hit 40c with my 5960x at 4.7 GHz. IF I can get my ambient into the low 20's I know 1600 will be stable as I've made some passes but I know it's not solid. I've had 11 Maxwell's and I'll say my average is around 1540 on air or water. Now it "chill" a KPE you should smoke past 1600.
> 
> I don't know the farthest I can get it is 1580 and the other card 1570. That's not touching voltage or memory at all. The voltage doesn't seem to do a damn thing


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> An
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Well, it's not a science for sure. My G1 is 75.6 and my 24/7 clock can be 1575/8400 if I want although my temps will hit 40c with my 5960x at 4.7 GHz. IF I can get my ambient into the low 20's I know 1600 will be stable as I've made some passes but I know it's not solid. I've had 11 Maxwell's and I'll say my average is around 1540 on air or water. Now it "chill" a KPE you should smoke past 1600.
> 
> I don't know the farthest I can get it is 1580 and the other card 1570. That's not touching voltage or memory at all. The voltage doesn't seem to do a damn thing
> 
> 
> 
> That's just it. Sometimes voltage helps other times not.
> My 980 KPE's didn't really do anything with more voltage while this Ti G1 does.
> 
> SS
Click to expand...


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> Have a question for you guys. I installed the newest drivers for my cards today. To play that waste of money black ops 3 I bought . Anyway I wanted to check my valley score to see if the new drivers helped with that . I am only getting about 70 percent usage out of BOTH cards while running valley! What is going on with this. Have any of you had similar problems?


i did, and it was just the drivers. I disabled sli, removed existing drivers via ddu, reinstalled, enabled sli and it worked fine thereafter.


----------



## rhymer362

Did the same also. Still to now avail


----------



## Gerbacio

hey guys can anyone help me please

im trying to flash the bios on my 980ti classy

i keep getting a error

well i solved the original issue now this is my problem



all i wanted to do is add a little bit of voltage to my card and i cant..so i guessed flashing the bios might help

i finally did it !!!!! but i still cannot add any voltage to my card! ***!


----------



## looniam

you got a reply on the 980ti club thread









but ask more Qs here.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> hey guys can anyone help me please
> 
> im trying to flash the bios on my 980ti classy
> 
> i keep getting a error
> 
> well i solved the original issue now this is my problem
> 
> 
> 
> all i wanted to do is add a little bit of voltage to my card and i cant..so i guessed flashing the bios might help
> 
> i finally did it !!!!! but i still cannot add any voltage to my card! ***!


Have you tried using the Classy tool to add voltage?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you got a reply on the 980ti club thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but ask more Qs here.


+rep thanks for trying to help!

yes i tried the classy voltage tuner and nothing!

i have tried everything to my understanding on Precision X

how is it possible it will not go up on voltage! its driving me crazy


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> +rep thanks for trying to help!
> 
> yes i tried the classy voltage tuner and nothing!
> 
> i have tried everything to my understanding on Precision X
> 
> how is it possible it will not go up on voltage! its driving me crazy


unless you're using a DMM don't trust software.

this will show you:




btw, excuse the snarkiness, it was a long night arguing w/trolls


----------



## 1M4TO

guys, just a dumb question, there are only ek waterblocks for the 980ti classifieds?


----------



## lapino

How noisy/silent are these cards? Wondering if I should swap my MSI 6G for an EVGA. I like the looks of the cards too (windowed case).


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> Did the same also. Still to now avail


was it just in Valley benchmark? How about during gaming?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> unless you're using a DMM don't trust software.
> 
> this will show you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, excuse the snarkiness, it was a long night arguing w/trolls


problem is even thou my asic is 71% if i slide all the voltage, neither frequency or temps.......is stuck at 1440mhz voltage doesnt make a difference!

seems rare for a 14 phase 71% asic card....its a bit disheartening i cant do anything with it ....feels that i got what i got and thats it ...my old 980ti SC did 1550 @ 1.212 with 67% asic ....this one wont even touch 1450


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> problem is even thou my asic is 71% if i slide all the voltage, neither frequency or temps.......is stuck at 1440mhz voltage doesnt make a difference!
> 
> seems rare for a 14 phase 71% asic card....its a bit disheartening i cant do anything with it ....feels that i got what i got and thats it ...my old 980ti SC did 1550 @ 1.212 with 67% asic ....this one wont even touch 1450


Phases don't help with ambient over clocking. It only makes the power flow smoother, which is important under extreme conditions. Have that many phases doesn't do much during ambient over clocking, as you can see from the difference between a 6 phase and a 14 phase card.

Also, are you using a multimeter? The DMM was mentioned earlier, but if you are reading precision voltages, you will never get accurate results.

It has been shown with EVGA cards that voltage bumps do very little to help with over locking on these cards. I can get 1580 on my s without adjusting voltage at all, and verifying it with aa multimeter.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Phases don't help with ambient over clocking. It only makes the power flow smoother, which is important under extreme conditions. Have that many phases doesn't do much during ambient over clocking, as you can see from the difference between a 6 phase and a 14 phase card.
> 
> Also, are you using a multimeter? The DMM was mentioned earlier, but if you are reading precision voltages, you will never get accurate results.
> 
> It has been shown with EVGA cards that voltage bumps do very little to help with over locking on these cards. I can get 1580 on my s without adjusting voltage at all, and verifying it with aa multimeter.


i ordered the reading tool!

but shouldnt it overclock more than 1440 with a 71 asic?

i flashed a kingping bios and didnt do much for it, i wanted to get a kraken for it but with this type of OC whats the point

any bios you suggest ?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i ordered the reading tool!
> 
> but shouldnt it overclock more than 1440 with a 71 asic?
> 
> i flashed a kingping bios and didnt do much for it, i wanted to get a kraken for it but with this type of OC whats the point
> 
> any bios you suggest ?


Silicon lottery applies. You could have a 90% asic, and if something else (that isn't the core itself) holds it back, you aren't going to be able to overclock well.

Asic strictly applies to the core itself, nothing else on the card. The possibilities are unlimited to what could cause a bad overclock.

If the K|ngp|n version of the classy bios didn't help, then you may try getting one from another user to test.

There are plenty of people with higher asic cards than your, that can't overclock well, and at the same time there are people with 63% ASICS that are blaming higher asic cards out of the water. It's all a lottery.

What kind of memory overclock are you getting?

When you overclock, you should go strictly core first and find its limit, then try memory so you are sure to get a clean overclock.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> problem is even thou my asic is 71% if i slide all the voltage, neither frequency or temps.......is stuck at 1440mhz voltage doesnt make a difference!
> 
> seems rare for a 14 phase 71% asic card....its a bit disheartening i cant do anything with it ....feels that i got what i got and thats it ...my old 980ti SC did 1550 @ 1.212 with 67% asic ....this one wont even touch 1450


only adjusting voltage won't increase the clock speed (if i am understanding you correctly). all that does is add heat and i cannot stress enough how temps matter more than anything else with maxwell; a 14c difference (48c - 62c) allowed me to gain 25Mhz.

if you have flashed any bios from a forum "expert" reflash back to the original(s). i didn't run across any bios (aside from the OC BIOS CLASSY 980Ti on kingpin's forum) that didn't seem to give me more problems from the half dozen or so i tried; the only difference w/KP's than LN2 bios is a higher max fan speed. well, i'll contradict myself slightly and suggest using KP's.

don't think ASIC will be relevant to clock speed - it's relevant to voltage - you will be limited w/whatever that chip can give. _just leave the voltage alone and work on just the core speed_. i understand and got disheartened also seeing G1 and SC cards hit 1550 - 1600 as i struggled to get past 1500-1505; esp. after it boosted 1405 out of the box and thought 1550+ here i come! and the vram on my card was even more disappointing, having problem getting 7850 - which leads me to:

don't OC vram yet until you spend more time OCing the core. to be honest i am bias against vram OCing unless benchmarking. i know i know i know but i don't think its worth it _for gaming_ when you consider it will hold back your core speed _most times_. but my bias doesn't need to be your's after you found the core speed "sweet spot"

to spare others from me posting a wall of text - get a probe it and DMM! that is the most accurate manner to measure vcore. though i am sure you saw 1.212v in AB or PX, i have reasonable doubt it was actually that low for 1550 on your SC. i'd like to see someone solder a wire to the vcore pin on the reference buck controller and see what they get.

_oh? as i tried to post w/o being too wordy i see Scarlet-Tech ninja'd . ._









TLR

leave the vcore alone - increase core speed @25Mz until crash - increase vcore .006 (or the smallest) try again.*

get a DMM.

*sorry if i covered stuff you already knew, meant no offense


----------



## Gerbacio

i repped both of you guys ! thank you so much for the help, they are sending me a different one from amazon. I ordered the EVGA probe it tool too and i have a DMM!

i might order a kraken and a h55 for the Classy and test my luck with the new one ! what do you guys think?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i repped both of you guys ! thank you so much for the help, they are sending me a different one from amazon. I ordered the EVGA probe it tool too and i have a DMM!
> 
> i might order a kraken and a h55 for the Classy and test my luck with the new one ! what do you guys think?


It's always worth a try. My 980 KPE would not run on stock cooler, but overclock to 1580 on waterblocks.. Temps can make a huge difference.


----------



## looniam

pretty sure @KickAssCop has/had that kraken/H55 set up . . . think you need a shim.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> pretty sure @KickAssCop has/had that kraken/H55 set up . . . think you need a shim.


i did this on a old 780ti EVga i had ....do i need to mod the classified too much?

all i bought for my old one was the Kraken a h55 and some copper sinks for the ram!

what do i need for the classy


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i did this on a old 780ti EVga i had ....do i need to mod the classified too much?
> 
> all i bought for my old one was the Kraken a h55 and some copper sinks for the ram!
> 
> what do i need for the classy


Do not take the heat spreader off of the card of you take it off, the vrm will have no way to dissipate hear. You should have the h55, the nzxt Kraken bracket (with fan) and then a ps3 copper shim (found on Amazon here: http://www.amazon.com/Playstation-PS3-Copper-Heatsink-Repair-Sony/dp/B007REGGFK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1447016481&sr=8-1&keywords=Ps3+copper+shim)

You should not need to get copper heat sinks for the van if you leave the heat spreader in place.


----------



## hwoverclkd

EK universal block should work well with classy if you don't mind paying for a little more.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Do not take the heat spreader off of the card of you take it off, the vrm will have no way to dissipate hear. You should have the h55, the nzxt Kraken bracket (with fan) and then a ps3 copper shim (found on Amazon here: http://www.amazon.com/Playstation-PS3-Copper-Heatsink-Repair-Sony/dp/B007REGGFK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1447016481&sr=8-1&keywords=Ps3+copper+shim)
> 
> You should not need to get copper heat sinks for the van if you leave the heat spreader in place.







found this ...gonna get the washers and the h55! i have a cougar fan ready for the h55 too!

looks good ?


----------



## Gerbacio

and the h55! replacement card gets here Tuesday!!!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this ...gonna get the washers and the h55! i have a cougar fan ready for the h55 too!
> 
> looks good ?


I watched most of the video and that looks good. I didn't get to see his TIM application due to driving and listening rather than watching.

Spread the Tim on the die, place the shim, then apply the h55, and you should be golden. I suggest spreading the Tim due to a massive airport on the 780 I installed the Kraken g10 onto. It is best to spread it or use the use the star method to verify everything gets covered properly. Any air bubbles will cause black screens and hard shut downs, even when Temps read really low..

The temp sensor is near the center of the die, so an edge can be overheating whole the center reads ice cold. Just a little tidbit of info that hopefully helps out.


----------



## looniam

i'm sorry but spreading out TIM on a IHS is a horrible method to apply TIM. there are plenty of youtube vids showing it causes air bubbles.

i have never had a problem using a hefty line in the middle (much heftier than on a cpu) and letting the heat the pressure of the heatsink spread it out.

its always decreased temps compared to the paint brush method from the factory.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

And after multiple applications with spreading, I have never had an air bubble, so like I said earlier, it takes trying it to see which method works best for the user. Personally i have seen plenty of YouTube videos saying to use the pea method, and that has been the only method to nearly kill gpu's for me, so it obviously doesn't work for everyone.

However, after 12 gpu's and spreading the Tim on the stock coolers as well as waterblocks, I have never had an air bubble or a failure, so I will continue to spread the Tim.

(my earlier post was on the EVGA forum, not on here)


----------



## paskowitz

If you are using a liquid metal TIM you have no choice but to spread. After using plexi glass to see the effects, I've found a medium sized, evenly formed dot to spread the most consistently.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this ...gonna get the washers and the h55! i have a cougar fan ready for the h55 too!
> 
> looks good ?


I did this with an H75 and G10 on the 980 Strix. Now I'm doing it on my 980 Ti Classy.

- Black NZXT G10
- Corsair H75
- GPU Fan to PWM Fan Adapter
- 5x 25mm x 25mm x 1.2mm Copper Shims
- Nylon Finishing Washers (Size #6)

As for how to do the thermal paste, I follow EK's guide. A simple X pattern that isn't crazy thick. Most of the times before, I have just left a dot in the middle. I will not spread thermal paste ever again. It most definitely does cause bubbles. Or at least, it's much more likely to.


----------



## Jusiz

First tests my New 980ti classy.
Watercooled with 3x360rads.
Asic 69.9‰










And this is best 3dmark scores at this point. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9195015


----------



## Gerbacio

I'm super pumped card came in!!! Girlfriend is here so I didn't had time to go crazy! Does 1500 on default voltage(didn't push it anymore than that) 74.5 ASIC ! This one is a good one! I'm super happy! H55 gets here tomorrow time to rock out!


----------



## weinstein888

Okay. I'm in desperate need of some help overclocking my 980ti Classifieds. They're on a rather robust watercooling setup and never get above 40 under full load. Here's the trouble I'm having understanding how you guys are getting 1.212V and knowing that's what you have:

1. According to my EVBot, +50mV gives nothing close to 1.212V. It's something like 1.18V.

2. The Overboost setting in PX just fluctuates wherever the f*** it wants. If I set it to 1.212V, it'll reboot with 1.206. If I set it to 1.218V, it'll reboot with 1.212V on one card and 1.218V on the other. This feature (overboost) also seems to permanently pin the voltage on whatever you have it set to.

3. I have an EVGA Probe It and using my DMM to read GPU core voltage shows something like 1.25-1.26V, so I can't even rely on that for accurate readings.

Current PX settings detailed below:


In short, using PX is enough to drive someone insane and I'm wondering if someone who knows that the hell they're doing (like REALLY knows) can point me in the right direction as far as what they're using for voltage settings. I'm begging you. Please help. +Rep for anyone who can give me a detailed explanation and help at all.


----------



## Gunslinger.

You're upset over 0.003V discrepancy with PrecisionX ?









You need to read your core voltage under load, which is when it matters.


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> You're upset over 0.003V discrepancy with PrecisionX ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read your core voltage under load, which is when it matters.


I know that minute of a discrepancy in PX is negligible, but that's besides the point. As I said in my previous post, I'm looking for someone who really knows that they're doing as far as overclocking these to just point me in the right direction as far as applying voltages goes. Under load, my DMM (which happens to be one that a ton of people use, so I doubt it's faulty) shows 1.25-1.26V and my EVBot says 1.21205V.

In the end, I really just want someone who actually knows what they're doing to tell me why my settings in my previously posted picture are wrong or how they can be changed, because I know I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> I know that minute of a discrepancy in PX is negligible, but that's besides the point. As I said in my previous post, I'm looking for someone who really knows that they're doing as far as overclocking these to just point me in the right direction as far as applying voltages goes. Under load, my DMM (which happens to be one that a ton of people use, so I doubt it's faulty) shows 1.25-1.26V and my EVBot says 1.21205V.
> 
> In the end, I really just want someone who actually knows what they're doing to tell me why my settings in my previously posted picture are wrong or how they can be changed, because I know I'm doing something wrong.


I can assure you I know nothing in terms of overclocking.









What are your vdroop EVBot settings, +voltage dip switch positions, vdroop dip switch positions?


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I can assure you I know nothing in terms of overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your vdroop EVBot settings, +voltage dip switch positions, vdroop dip switch positions?


I don't doubt your OCing abilities and appreciate the help







. Everything you have described is still set to default. I haven't played with or adjusted it at all.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> I don't doubt your OCing abilities and appreciate the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Everything you have described is still set to default. I haven't played with or adjusted it at all.


Regular Classified or KP Edition?

Post up a picture of the dip switch positions if possible.

The EVBot vdroop setting should be visible on the EVBot screen when you scroll through the settings.

There are dip switches on the back of the card that add voltage beyond what is set, which may be why you are seeing 1.24-1.25 when 1.21 is set. (at least on the KPE, not sure about the Classified)


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> I know that minute of a discrepancy in PX is negligible, but that's besides the point. As I said in my previous post, I'm looking for someone who really knows that they're doing as far as overclocking these to just point me in the right direction as far as applying voltages goes. Under load, my DMM (which happens to be one that a ton of people use, so I doubt it's faulty) shows 1.25-1.26V and my EVBot says 1.21205V.
> 
> In the end, I really just want someone who actually knows what they're doing to tell me why my settings in my previously posted picture are wrong or how they can be changed, because I know I'm doing something wrong.


I spent an hour searching for something on the kingpin forums and found that precision has a "true voltage" feature on there now.. T|N posted about it.. Am I going to hunt it down again while on my phone? Absolutely not..

Go to the kingpin forums, and look through the 980ti kingpin thread and T|N has a picture with the voltage readout, so please look there for true readings. It isn't in the first couple of pages, so don't be afraid to actually look through the thread.

Now, for EVBOT, precision over boost, classy voltage tool and other voltage controls, they pin your voltage... Sad fact, this isn't a cpu where you can set the bios to fluctuate the same as with a motherboard. Would it be nice to see that? Oh heck yes that would be amazing. You can adjust it a little, and it will fluctuate, of course, but you aren't going to be able to do any extreme numbers on water unfortunately, but you can get some slightly better numbers.

Also, I know you're frustrated, and we all have been at some point, but the vulgarities and offering rep will get you "penalized" or possibly reprimanded on the forums, so don't let frustration get the best of you, as it will only hurt you and Noone else.


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Regular Classified or KP Edition?
> 
> Post up a picture of the dip switch positions if possible.
> 
> The EVBot vdroop setting should be visible on the EVBot screen when you scroll through the settings.
> 
> There are dip switches on the back of the card that add voltage beyond what is set, which may be why you are seeing 1.24-1.25 when 1.21 is set. (at least on the KPE, not sure about the Classified)


Classified, so no dip switches outside of LN2/Normal BIOS, which is set to LN2 for the 141% power target instead of the 115%. I have the EVBot flashed with the Classified 980ti firmware, no vdroop available. Got GPU Voltage, PWM, PCI-E voltage, Load Line on/off, frambuffer, and overcurrent protection.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Classified, so no dip switches outside of LN2/Normal BIOS, which is set to LN2 for the 141% power target instead of the 115%. I have the EVBot flashed with the Classified 980ti firmware, no vdroop available. Got GPU Voltage, PWM, PCI-E voltage, Load Line on/off, frambuffer, and overcurrent protection.


Loadline is your vdroop setting.

Off= idle voltage set at what ever you have set via EVBot or software, should read less than the set value under load

On= idle voltage should read whatever you have set, maybe a pinch higher, under load it should be whatever you set, could read a little higher at times.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> I did this with an H75 and G10 on the 980 Strix. Now I'm doing it on my 980 Ti Classy.
> 
> - Black NZXT G10
> - Corsair H75
> - GPU Fan to PWM Fan Adapter
> - 5x 25mm x 25mm x 1.2mm Copper Shims
> - Nylon Finishing Washers (Size #6)
> 
> As for how to do the thermal paste, I follow EK's guide. A simple X pattern that isn't crazy thick. Most of the times before, I have just left a dot in the middle. I will not spread thermal paste ever again. It most definitely does cause bubbles. Or at least, it's much more likely to.


Copied.


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Loadline is your vdroop setting.
> 
> Off= idle voltage set at what ever you have set via EVBot or software, should read less than the set value under load
> 
> On= idle voltage should read whatever you have set, maybe a pinch higher, under load it should be whatever you set, could read a little higher at times.


Thanks for the explanation. So which is optimal for 24/7 water cooled OC? Just leave it on? Secondly, the EVBot settings reset every time the computer is rebooted correct? So really I'm stuck with whatever I can get though software for everyday right? Is there a way of making it save and reboot using EVBot settings?

More importantly, is anything I can access through EVBot even going to be useful to me in my quest for a max stable over clock?

Sorry for all the questions. Just trying to better understand what I'm doing.


----------



## mccalas

Hello, all. New to the forums here, and had some questions regarding my 980 ti Classy (non KPE), and my understanding of OC'ing Maxwell.

I have been reading forums a LOT (including all posts on this one since #18001...). Let me see if I understand a few things correctly:

1. Maxwell OC's better with *temps*. Upping voltage isn't really going to get me extra clocks on air.

2. ASIC pretty much just determines what kind of *actual* boost clock I get, and what my stock voltage looks like: not neccesarilly my max possible clock is.

3. Don't trust software voltage (even overboost in PX).

Do I have this right? And what I need help with:

After getting my card (77.0% ASIC, stock actual boost to 1417MHz), I ran heaven and started increasing my clock slowly until crash at 1530MHz. I was stable at 1520 and 1525, and did complete a run at 1530, but only one run. Then I started messing with voltage in overboost setting (before reading about how it doesn't do much). I went up to 1275 mV on the slider. Since then, I haven't really been stable at 1520. *A)* Could I have hurt my card? I'm really kinda worried about this... *B)* Is it weird that I can get stable at higher clocks in Heaven than Fire strike (~10MHz)? And *C)* Is it possibly harmful that I started flashing BIOSes willy-nilly?

Any help would be appreciated. Sorry for the long post.

P.S. does it make me a turd if I buy another card to test, and then resell for $50 or so less if it doesn't OC like I want it?


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mccalas*
> 
> Hello, all. New to the forums here, and had some questions regarding my 980 ti Classy (non KPE), and my understanding of OC'ing Maxwell.
> 
> I have been reading forums a LOT (including all posts on this one since #18001...). Let me see if I understand a few things correctly:
> 
> 1. Maxwell OC's better with *temps*. Upping voltage isn't really going to get me extra clocks on air.
> 
> 2. ASIC pretty much just determines what kind of *actual* boost clock I get, and what my stock voltage looks like: not neccesarilly my max possible clock is.
> 
> 3. Don't trust software voltage (even overboost in PX).
> 
> Do I have this right? And what I need help with:
> 
> After getting my card (77.0% ASIC, stock actual boost to 1417MHz), I ran heaven and started increasing my clock slowly until crash at 1530MHz. I was stable at 1520 and 1525, and did complete a run at 1530, but only one run. Then I started messing with voltage in overboost setting (before reading about how it doesn't do much). I went up to 1275 mV on the slider. Since then, I haven't really been stable at 1520. *A)* Could I have hurt my card? I'm really kinda worried about this... *B)* Is it weird that I can get stable at higher clocks in Heaven than Fire strike (~10MHz)? And *C)* Is it possibly harmful that I started flashing BIOSes willy-nilly?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Sorry for the long post.
> 
> P.S. does it make me a turd if I buy another card to test, and then resell for $50 or so less if it doesn't OC like I want it?


This happens a lot as a new card "breaks in" a bit. You'll think you have a stable overclock, but a little while later it won't work. It's normal. I experienced that on my 770, 780, 780Ti, 980 and Titan X. As for selling, you shouldn't. You got a Classified that happily hits 1500MHz. The difference in FPS between 1500MHz and 1520MHz would be 1 FPS or less.

Enjoy it!


----------



## mccalas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> This happens a lot as a new card "breaks in" a bit. You'll think you have a stable overclock, but a little while later it won't work. It's normal. I experienced that on my 770, 780, 780Ti, 980 and Titan X. As for selling, you shouldn't. You got a Classified that happily hits 1500MHz. The difference in FPS between 1500MHz and 1520MHz would be 1 FPS or less.
> 
> Enjoy it!


Thanks, i feel much relieved! Never had a high-end card before, and was worried i did something terrible, haha.

And i have no intentions of selling this card







waiting to get waterblock to get (a little) chilly and see if i can push it any further. I was considering SLI, but didnt want a dud to pair with this one, and didnt want to be greasy about trying to get the golden card. Probably just going to stick with single card setup for a while.

Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## rhymer362

I have 2 of these cards. Both 80+. I can hit 1570 with both and that's about it . As for a second card. I wish I would have known what my numbers would be before I shelled out another 1360.00 dollars on card and water block. Didn't really make that big a a improvement definetly not anything close to double I would say 38 percent better performance. It does look badass though. Have fun tinkering with your card !!!


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mccalas*
> 
> After getting my card (77.0% ASIC, stock actual boost to 1417MHz), I ran heaven and started increasing my clock slowly until crash at 1530MHz. I was stable at 1520 and 1525, and did complete a run at 1530, but only one run. Then I started messing with voltage in overboost setting (before reading about how it doesn't do much). I went up to 1275 mV on the slider. Since then, I haven't really been stable at 1520. *A)* Could I have hurt my card? I'm really kinda worried about this... *B)* Is it weird that I can get stable at higher clocks in Heaven than Fire strike (~10MHz)? And *C)* Is it possibly harmful that I started flashing BIOSes willy-nilly?


Don't just crank the voltage up to 1275 mV, it's way too much. Just try it with 1212 mV or 1225 mV. Higher voltage just isn't needed on air.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. So which is optimal for 24/7 water cooled OC? Just leave it on? Secondly, the EVBot settings reset every time the computer is rebooted correct? So really I'm stuck with whatever I can get though software for everyday right? Is there a way of making it save and reboot using EVBot settings?
> 
> More importantly, *is anything I can access through EVBot even going to be useful to me in my quest for a max stable over clock*?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. Just trying to better understand what I'm doing.


For a 24/7 or gaming OC, unless you configure and save your evbot settings to a evbot save slot (1-4), put the bot away (or sell it to gunney) and use MSI afterburner. A restart will clear any evbot settings and you may be thankful for this at times







. Leave vdroop enabled for 24/7 use. It's there for a reason.
Set up an OC in MSI AB save it to a save slot (1-5) and enable " Load at start" in settings. My experience with PX is that it can cause more problems than features it brings (like k-boost), and I only use when I want k-boost.


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> For a 24/7 or gaming OC, unless you configure and save your evbot settings to a evbot save slot (1-4), put the bot away (or sell it to gunney) and use MSI afterburner. A restart will clear any evbot settings and you may be thankful for this at times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Leave vdroop enabled for 24/7 use. It's there for a reason.
> Set up an OC in MSI AB save it to a save slot (1-5) and enable " Load at start" in settings. My experience with PX is that it can cause more problems than features it brings (like k-boost), and I only use when I want k-boost.


So there's no use in utilizing Overboost? According to my EVBot, the only time when I'm actually getting 1.212V is when I'm using OB. Will I be able to get the max stable OC out of whatever I get out of "+50mV" in AB? Don't get me wrong I hate PX and love AB by comparison at least, but I just want to get the most out of my hardware like everyone else. If I understand correctly, OB is useless for these GPUs, KBoost is the only beneficial feature PX has to offer, and everyone using it on here could be doing the same thing in AB, but they're choosing to use PX because they have EVGA cards.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> So there's no use in utilizing Overboost? According to my EVBot, the only time when I'm actually getting 1.212V is when I'm using OB. Will I be able to get the max stable OC out of whatever I get out of "+50mV" in AB? Don't get me wrong I hate PX and love AB by comparison at least, but I just want to get the most out of my hardware like everyone else. If I understand correctly, OB is useless for these GPUs, KBoost is the only beneficial feature PX has to offer, and everyone using it on here could be doing the same thing in AB, but they're choosing to use PX because they have EVGA cards.


Frankly, voltage is not going to buy much of anything at ambient temps with maxwell... you be better off trying to figure out how to keep the gpu temperature below 35C or below 20C. If you want k-boost, enable it with PX, close PX and it's on until you disable it... then set clocks/power with AB. EVbot does not show the actual voltage and if you are messing with voltage settings on both PX and your evbot, a clash for control is inevitable. If you plug in your evbot, use nothing else to adjust voltages (besides the hardware switches). In that use scenario, AB and PX functionally the same, tho operationally AB is just cleaner IMO. PX is fine to use, but has some querky behavior at times.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> I have 2 of these cards. Both 80+. I can hit 1570 with both and that's about it . As for a second card. I wish I would have known what my numbers would be before I shelled out another 1360.00 dollars on card and water block. Didn't really make that big a a improvement definetly not anything close to double I would say 38 percent better performance. It does look badass though. Have fun tinkering with your card !!!


You can hit 1570mhz on both? What kind of voltage are you pushing to be able to get those clock speeds? Also, I wanna see a firestrike graphics score with just one at 1570mhz.

You basically won the silicon lottery with those numbers. Both my Classified Tis were in the mid 50s for ASIC.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> So there's no use in utilizing Overboost? According to my EVBot, the only time when I'm actually getting 1.212V is when I'm using OB. Will I be able to get the max stable OC out of whatever I get out of "+50mV" in AB? Don't get me wrong I hate PX and love AB by comparison at least, but I just want to get the most out of my hardware like everyone else. If I understand correctly, OB is useless for these GPUs, KBoost is the only beneficial feature PX has to offer, and everyone using it on here could be doing the same thing in AB, but they're choosing to use PX because they have EVGA cards.


if i may:

for voltage CONTROL you can use EVbot, AB, PX or the classy tool. but for voltage MONITORING trust your DMM.


----------



## rhymer362

I don't touch voltage and I didn't win any lottery lol. I have the worst luck ever, I paid for these cards both were 1080.00 plus another 188.00 for water block shipped to my door. I should correct my self I worded wrong. I can get both cards at same time to run at 1560. Cards by themselves can run at 1570. When I first bought these cards though i was able to complete a few runs at 1580 paired together.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> I don't touch voltage and I didn't win any lottery lol. I have the worst luck ever, I paid for these cards both were 1080.00 plus another 188.00 for water block shipped to my door. I should correct my self I worded wrong. I can get both cards at same time to run at 1560. Cards by themselves can run at 1570. When I first bought these cards though i was able to complete a few runs at 1570 paired together.


nice buy. I bought an 80+.. gpuZ says 81.4%. stock voltage on the OEM OC bios does 1585-1600/8500 in things like firestrike, valley and heaven4.0. Gaming is solid at 1521 as a single card. ASIC drives the accessible frequencies with ambient cooling.


----------



## Kold

I'm sorry, but really? People shouldn't be upset with ANY card that happily clocks above 1500MHz.


----------



## rhymer362

Was anyone complaining ???


----------



## Rob L

About to order my first evga product. The classy 980ti, i have the msi 980ti and this card waiting for collection tomorrow because i can't decide, will the evga be a better buy? I've had msi before but fancied a change. Currently have a strix 980ti thats going back to amazon in the morning because of coil whine heat issues and card sags so bad, so need to make my mind up a bit quick!!


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> Was anyone complaining ???


Earlier, yes, and it wasn't pretty.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob L*
> 
> About to order my first evga product. The classy 980ti, i have the msi 980ti and this card waiting for collection tomorrow because i can't decide, will the evga be a better buy? I've had msi before but fancied a change. Currently have a strix 980ti thats going back to amazon in the morning because of coil whine heat issues and card sags so bad, so need to make my mind up a bit quick!!


if you just want a solid card with great support, go for the 980ti classy. But if you're looking to get the top overclocking card, that might not fit the bill.


----------



## looniam

welp, on a side note had to RMA my 780ti classy that caught a dead fan issue. i had hoped since my 980ti was stolen i'd get a maxwell replacement w/kepler EOL.

checked on the RMA (they got it yesterday) getting another 780ti classy in return. considering i am the second owner and hadn't had an invoice, though still had registered the card, the experience was problem free.


----------



## cookiesowns

Sell your EVBOT to me







if you are having trouble with the 980


----------



## rhymer362

In my opinion you can't beat Evga customer service. Top notch


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> I don't touch voltage and I didn't win any lottery lol. I have the worst luck ever, I paid for these cards both were 1080.00 plus another 188.00 for water block shipped to my door. I should correct my self I worded wrong. I can get both cards at same time to run at 1560. Cards by themselves can run at 1570. When I first bought these cards though i was able to complete a few runs at 1580 paired together.


I wish I had your *luck* then. My first 980 Ti Classified wasn't even stable at its factory overclock. My second would crash at any clock over +13 MHz. PLUS 13 MHZ~!!!!. I would be ecstatic just to be stable at 1500MHz.

With that said.. I went though a huge hassle with Newegg to get them to give me store credit after 2 returned 980 Ti Classifieds. I have been scouring my options and I keep coming back to the 980 Ti Classified.. lol. I have an NZXT G10 + H75 dying to be used, but I can't do the Gigabyte G1 or Asus Strix because the VRM cooling is built into the main cooler. And those were the only two cards I would have considered..

What do you guys think? 3rd time's a charm? Should I try my luck one last time with the 980 Ti Classified? My other options (that have separate VRM cooling) would be the MSI Gaming 6G and the EVGA 980 Ti FTW.

+Rep for any opinions!


----------



## rhymer362

If you are not wanting to waste your time I would go with the kingpins. You pay for it but what you are looking for is a gem and these cards are already sorted. Personally I haven't heard that many people talk bad about the classy"s. Are you sure it's the cards ? Seems weird 2 of those cards had the same issues. Or you could look on eBay for higher rated aisc"s. Cards. May I ask you what your aisc score was on other cards. I know the whole water air cooled asic score thing has been told a thousand times but the kingpin cards tell a different story.


----------



## Kold

I'm not spending $850 on a kingpin. Both ASICs were in the mid to high 50s. Definitely not my PC as I tested the cards in my GF's rig as well.

I may just have to flip a coin on the Classy and the MSI..


----------



## tigertank79

With gm200 "supercustom" cards are capped....because this maxwell don't love overvolt. Typical advantage over previous Classified but not for this generation. For this, Asic and gpu quality are very important....and for this Kingpin cards are sold for the first time with asic selection.
With my Classy no gain over 1,21V, only 2-3 gpu step from air to liquid cooling and vdef.


----------



## Kold

Yes, which is why I am leaning towards a different brand. I think EVGA are pretty much saving all the best "ASIC" chips for their KIngpin line so they can charge more money. Other vendors aren't doing this.


----------



## rhymer362

I can tell you this I have had 3 980ti hydro coppers and 2 980ti kingpins. The cards with higher aisc always and I repeat always could run at higher clock speeds.
And I have a feeling other vendors will be jumping on the binning next series card. And I don't think it is making them as much as everyone thinks. From cost to binning to replacing cards to having to save stock on all these different assortment of cards. I know they are making money BUT I honestly think it was more of a I think our customers will like this kind of thing then a money maker


----------



## Kold

And there are going to be people with lower ASICs that ran clocks above 1500MHz. You seem to be stuck on this whole ASIC quality business.


----------



## rhymer362

You could be correct. But with that said I may have been luck but if I remember correctly all my 980ti hydro copper cards had above 72 asic scores. One had a 77.8. But again you may be correct and I just got lucky


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> And there are going to be people with lower ASICs that ran clocks above 1500MHz. You seem to be stuck on this whole ASIC quality business.


I haven't seen many people with 6X% asic and Classified stock over 1500MHz perfectly stable...








Only with +72-73% goes to 1550MHz....and +80% to 1600MHz.
Mine is 69,7% and my max is 1522MHz only with liquid cooling, with stock cooler 1496MHz. And not overvolt gains with these cards, only with extreme cooling(nitrogen and dry ice).
For gaming I use 1483/7800 MHz

This is a general situation, then there are exceptions


----------



## rhymer362

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> I haven't seen many people with 6X% asic and Classified stock over 1500MHz perfectly stable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only with +72-73% goes to 1550MHz....and +80% to 1600MHz.
> Mine is 69,7% and my max is 1522MHz only with liquid cooling, with stock cooler 1496MHz. And not overvolt gains with these cards, only with extreme cooling(nitrogen and dry ice).
> For gaming I use 1483/7800 MHz
> 
> This is a general situation, then there are exceptions


These are my thoughts exactly, I'm really not arguing here nor trying to provoke one but I am just getting back into pc's after being out 7 + years so I tend to think I am a little unbiased when it comes these newer cards and the asic quality being high or Low on water air or unicorn piss. Lol. That being said just getting into it with this cards architecture I think aisc quality has everything to do with the overclock ability of these cards . That being said a veteran of the biz who has his name on the card himself has said the same. But again opinions are like *******s. Everyone has one


----------



## tigertank79

The problem is overvolt...with old Classy cards in many cases overvolting to 1,3V or more compensates unlucky gpus.
With these cards overvolt doesn't benefit overclock, only a good gpu at vdef and extreme LC


----------



## rhymer362

Can any of you show me which pin or plug I should say is gpu voltage on my meter adapter that came with the card. I can't remember the proper name for the harness. But it is the one you put your meter leads into to read true voltages - pictures are great


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> Can any of you show me which pin or plug I should say is gpu voltage on my meter adapter that came with the card. I can't remember the proper name for the harness. But it is the one you put your meter leads into to read true voltages - pictures are great



same thru 980TiKPE


----------



## rhymer362

thank you


----------



## Isbdisjsb

Alright, I've come here for help since I'm seriously really fed up with this...
I bought a GTX 980 Ti Classified EVGA card maybe a month ago.
Didn't know much about overclocking, but started and blah blah.
Switched my bios to LN2 and everything.
Later (a few days ago), I found out that it wasn't being cooled well at all since, basically everything with it would run at 80C+ even with a fan curve/stock settings.
I replaced the thermal paste, and there, it was fixed.

Now, the issue I've come here to ask for help.
I'm getting super super annoyed with overclocking, because say maybe like 120+ on the core would work, but then.. it drops below by 13mhz if it reaches 60C, and 12mhz at 65C and I'm sure you get it by now.
This really bugs me, and I hate the low boosting.. I understand that it would make sense if it was at like 80C, but.. 60C? Are you kidding me? With air? Even at stock it does this..

Basically, I would like a better bios or something that would fix this and perhaps help with overclocking but, not to an extent where it would damage my card..

Any help would be very appreciated...


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exacelt*
> 
> Alright, I've come here for help since I'm seriously really fed up with this...
> I bought a GTX 980 Ti Classified EVGA card maybe a month ago.
> Didn't know much about overclocking, but started and blah blah.
> Switched my bios to LN2 and everything.
> Later (a few days ago), I found out that it wasn't being cooled well at all since, basically everything with it would run at 80C+ even with a fan curve/stock settings.
> I replaced the thermal paste, and there, it was fixed.
> 
> Now, the issue I've come here to ask for help.
> I'm getting super super annoyed with overclocking, because say maybe like 120+ on the core would work, but then.. it drops below by 13mhz if it reaches 60C, and 12mhz at 65C and I'm sure you get it by now.
> This really bugs me, and I hate the low boosting.. I understand that it would make sense if it was at like 80C, but.. 60C? Are you kidding me? With air? Even at stock it does this..
> 
> Basically, I would like a better bios or something that would fix this and perhaps help with overclocking but, not to an extent where it would damage my card..
> 
> Any help would be very appreciated...


Bro set a fan curve in EVGA Precision X (or MSI afterburner.).

Download Precision X and load the fan profiles. Click the aggressive pre-set and you won't pass 70


----------



## Isbdisjsb

Thats not going to help my card from down clocking..
I need a custom bios.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exacelt*
> 
> Alright, I've come here for help since I'm seriously really fed up with this...
> I bought a GTX 980 Ti Classified EVGA card maybe a month ago.
> Didn't know much about overclocking, but started and blah blah.
> Switched my bios to LN2 and everything.
> Later (a few days ago), I found out that it wasn't being cooled well at all since, basically everything with it would run at 80C+ even with a fan curve/stock settings.
> I replaced the thermal paste, and there, it was fixed.
> 
> Now, the issue I've come here to ask for help.
> I'm getting super super annoyed with overclocking, because say maybe like 120+ on the core would work, but then.. it drops below by 13mhz if it reaches 60C, and 12mhz at 65C and I'm sure you get it by now.
> This really bugs me, and I hate the low boosting.. I understand that it would make sense if it was at like 80C, but.. 60C? Are you kidding me? With air? Even at stock it does this..
> 
> Basically, I would like a better bios or something that would fix this and perhaps help with overclocking but, not to an extent where it would damage my card..
> 
> Any help would be very appreciated...


Set a fan curve. IMO 0%@50C, 30%@55C, 35%@60, 40%@65C, 50%@70C, 65%@75C, 85%@80C, 100%@85C. Don't forget that in LN2 mode your max fan speed is higher so the percents will result in a higher fans speed vs normal BIOS. That is the curve I had before I put my classy under water.


----------



## Isbdisjsb

That won't help either as I need a custom bios..


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exacelt*
> 
> That won't help either as I need a custom bios..


You need better cooling.


----------



## looniam

all my fan curves are 100% @60c . .just saying.


----------



## marc0053

Can anyone confirm if the classified overvoltage software works on any gtx 680 classified?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exacelt*
> 
> Thats not going to help my card from down clocking..
> I need a custom bios.


in order to remove the thermal safety (which is what you are bothered by) you will need to hex edit a bios. search the TitanX thread or ask @sheyster for the link to the modder that did this for the TX.


----------



## Kold

To be honest, when I had my Titan X, I used one of @sheyster 's custom bios and absolutely loved it. It was the "GM200-ULTIMATE-1256mv.rom" and it rocked. I have been planning on contacting him to see if I could get him to write a few of his custom bios for the 980 Ti Classified. We'll see what happens.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> To be honest, when I had my Titan X, I used one of @sheyster 's custom bios and absolutely loved it. It was the "GM200-ULTIMATE-1256mv.rom" and it rocked. I have been planning on contacting him to see if I could get him to write a few of his custom bios for the 980 Ti Classified. We'll see what happens.


Share the BIOS here. I started monitoring voltage readings and confirmed what pretty much everyone else is saying. Adding more voltage causes instability and problems instead of improving performance.

At default settings Afterburner reads the correct voltage. When I apply more let's say 1.212, 1.225, 1.275, or 1.3v it still displays 1.187v. So I was basically unable to read voltage and confirm if adding more juice helped.

I hit a wall at 1550, 1.187v. I'm not complaining, but wishful thinking would suggest 1600mhz + @1.3v under water. At this point I really doubt a BIOS will help me achieve 1600mhz. But, won't hurt to try one if it becomes available.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Share the BIOS here. I started monitoring voltage readings and confirmed what pretty much everyone else is saying. Adding more voltage causes instability and problems instead of improving performance.
> 
> At default settings Afterburner reads the correct voltage. When I apply more let's say 1.212, 1.225, 1.275, or 1.3v it still displays 1.187v. So I was basically unable to read voltage and confirm if adding more juice helped.
> 
> I hit a wall at 1550, 1.187v. I'm not complaining, but wishful thinking would suggest 1600mhz + @1.3v under water. At this point I really doubt a BIOS will help me achieve 1600mhz. But, won't hurt to try one if it becomes available.


If I'm successful, I will!

While I'm aware that GM200 doesn't like more voltage sometimes, I had a LOT of luck with the slight voltage boost of 1.256mv. I also really loved how the boost clock is disabled and just a base clock plus how much you want to overclock.

Here's his example from the Titan X thread:

*"- The boost table and default boost has been altered for this BIOS. To calculate your +core needed for your maximum boost clock, the formula is (Amount of maximum boost you want - 1012).

- Example - For 1500 MHz max boost under load, the calculation is: 1500 - 1012 = 488 +core. Just move the +core slider to 488."*


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exacelt*
> 
> I bought a GTX 980 Ti Classified EVGA card maybe a month ago.
> Didn't know much about overclocking, but started and blah blah.
> Switched my bios to LN2 and everything.
> Later (a few days ago), I found out that it wasn't being cooled well at all since, basically everything with it would run at 80C+ even with a fan curve/stock settings.
> *I replaced the thermal paste, and there, it was fixed*.
> 
> Now, the issue I've come here to ask for help.
> I'm getting super super annoyed with overclocking, because say maybe like 120+ on the core would work, but then.. it drops below by 13mhz if it reaches 60C, and 12mhz at 65C and I'm sure you get it by now.
> This really bugs me, and I hate the low boosting.. I understand that it would make sense if it was at like 80C, but.. 60C? Are you kidding me? With air? Even at stock it does this..
> 
> Basically, I would like a better bios or something that would fix this and perhaps help with overclocking but, not to an extent where it would damage my card..
> 
> Any help would be very appreciated...


Thats because this is how they look from factory, here is my recent 980ti kingpin. I guess Vince didnt get it under control like he said he would its still happening



Notice the fingerprints and dirt and scratches also? I had to rma this one & EVGA's rma manager said this card was Brand New when it was shipped out







severely pissed me off
cause that is insinuating that I damaged the card. Does this card look like its hours old? As soon as I opened it up I removed the cooler & snapped the photos, they get worse.
EVGA has good customer service right? Why am I the one that gets dealt these problems so frustrating.
I came here complaining about the condition of this card when I recieved it, the last thing I would do is intentionally damage a $1000 gpu and risk either being stuck with it and/or
having to resell it for $200 cause thats all this kingpin is worth.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Thats because this is how they look from factory, here is my recent 980ti kingpin. I guess Vince didnt get it under control like he said he would its still happening
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the fingerprints and dirt and scratches also? I had to rma this one & EVGA's rma manager said this card was Brand New when it was shipped out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> severely pissed me off
> cause that is insinuating that I damaged the card. Does this card look like its hours old? As soon as I opened it up I removed the cooler & snapped the photos, they get worse.
> EVGA has good customer service right? Why am I the one that gets dealt these problems so frustrating.
> I came here complaining about the condition of this card when I recieved it, the last thing I would do is intentionally damage a $1000 gpu and risk either being stuck with it and/or
> having to resell it for $200 cause thats all this kingpin is worth.


Mine had finger prints, 0 scratches tho. Tim application was spot on on one of my cards, and about the same as the above on the other. Surprisingly it was the 79.2% ASIC card that had the botched TIM job


----------



## 1M4TO

is it worth to flash the bios on first page on the ti classy?


----------



## sdmf74

It just blew me away they accused me of purposely damaging my card that I paid for. I was uphauled when I saw the condition of this thing. You should see the other photos I took.
As I mentioned before the pcb was stained on both sides as if something had leaked all over it (copper cooler also had water spots on it) and the gm200 chip was scratched among other things.


----------



## Dwofzz

I think it's time to officially join the owner's club tho I've had them for almost 2 years now hehe


----------



## Dwofzz

And some older pics!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> is it worth to flash the bios on first page on the ti classy?


the 980TI? for me i thought so; it is the same as the LN2 bios except a higher max fan speed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> To be honest, when I had my Titan X, I used one of @sheyster 's custom bios and absolutely loved it. It was the "GM200-ULTIMATE-1256mv.rom" and it rocked. I have been planning on contacting him to see if I could get him to write a few of his custom bios for the 980 Ti Classified. We'll see what happens.


the bioses in the TX thread are straight MBT mods. What are you looking for (specifically) in a mod bios? (post the bios you want modded).


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the bioses in the TX thread are straight MBT mods. What are you looking for (specifically) in a mod bios? (post the bios you want modded).


PMed


----------



## Isbdisjsb

What exactly is the point of a custom bios?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exacelt*
> 
> What exactly is the point of a custom bios?


unlocked power limit


----------



## Isbdisjsb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> unlocked power limit


What if you don't need more of a power limit?
What if your trying to get say.. 1550mhz, but you can only get 1525mhz on stock, would a bios help?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exacelt*
> 
> What if you don't need more of a power limit?
> What if your trying to get say.. 1550mhz, but you can only get 1525mhz on stock, would a bios help?


A custom bios may help especially those that K|NGP|N makes.

SS


----------



## Isbdisjsb

How would I go about doing this then?
I'm struggling to stay stable at 1525 unfortunately.. and would be happy to be stable there.
I have a 980 ti Classified and temps are fine.

~


----------



## Gandyman

Hey guys

I have just ordered two 980ti Classifieds and while they are in Transit it just hit me that my PSU may not be quite big enough for my current rig, I used to have a 4790k and sli 780s but I think my current setup may require more juice could I get some opinions off you experienced guys? Current rig is

Rampage V
5930k
32g dom plat
2x classy 980ti

and my psu is

evga supernover gold 850w

Is my poor little 850 going to be stressed should I upgrade to the 1000w Supernova? Or reckon itll be fine.

Btw I don't run a closed loop or anything off it just a h105 and intend to run the classys only mildly oc'd on a daily basis but would like to push some air clocks

Thanks Guys


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I have just ordered two 980ti Classifieds and while they are in Transit it just hit me that my PSU may not be quite big enough for my current rig, I used to have a 4790k and sli 780s but I think my current setup may require more juice could I get some opinions off you experienced guys? Current rig is
> 
> Rampage V
> 5930k
> 32g dom plat
> 2x classy 980ti
> 
> and my psu is
> 
> evga supernover gold 850w
> 
> Is my poor little 850 going to be stressed should I upgrade to the 1000w Supernova? Or reckon itll be fine.
> 
> Btw I don't run a closed loop or anything off it just a h105 and intend to run the classys only mildly oc'd on a daily basis but would like to push some air clocks
> 
> Thanks Guys


Personally I would go up because..... IF you get into very good OC territory any reserve you have with more power is a comfort zone. NOW, with that said 850 should be more than enough.
Me? I over kill because I feel better doing it and I can.

SS


----------



## cookiesowns

850W is plenty. For two 980Tis. Maxwell doesn't react well to OV and the KPEs are power efficient so you should be fine on air.


----------



## Isbdisjsb

Is it normal that with an overclock, it can run fine but will drop down in mhz unless you add voltage which will cause artifacting?
If so, there should be a way to get rid of it in a custom bios right?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exacelt*
> 
> Is it normal that with an overclock, it can run fine but will drop down in mhz unless you add voltage which will cause artifacting?
> If so, there should be a way to get rid of it in a custom bios right?


you down clock because of temperature (60c to 64c)

the only way around that is better cooling.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I have just ordered two 980ti Classifieds and while they are in Transit it just hit me that my PSU may not be quite big enough for my current rig, I used to have a 4790k and sli 780s but I think my current setup may require more juice could I get some opinions off you experienced guys? Current rig is
> 
> Rampage V
> 5930k
> 32g dom plat
> 2x classy 980ti
> 
> and my psu is
> 
> evga supernover gold 850w
> 
> Is my poor little 850 going to be stressed should I upgrade to the 1000w Supernova? Or reckon itll be fine.
> 
> Btw I don't run a closed loop or anything off it just a h105 and intend to run the classys only mildly oc'd on a daily basis but would like to push some air clocks
> 
> Thanks Guys


850w is really cutting it imo, I have seen people post about using 900w+ with two reference cards (not an extreme overlock). Classified ones even have two 8 pin instead of the reference 8+6. With 1000w you would certainly be safer.


----------



## weinstein888

Sometimes GPU overclocking makes me want to rip my hair out. I played FO4 pretty much all day and night with no crashing or instability whatsoever, stuff running in background, rock solid. I turn on my computer this morning with identical settings in AB and I get crashes after about 5 minutes every time I boot up the game. The cards idled in the 20s and maxed out at 35C both this morning and last night. It's impossible to validate any kind of OC with such inconsistency.

Does anyone else experience BS like this or am I the only one?


----------



## roberta507

Try running a benchmark to test consistency of overclock to eliminate the card
FO4 is probably the problem it can be buggy from what I read
An update will probably give players a better more consistent gameplay experience


----------



## weinstein888

How exactly are people getting more than +50mV on the Classified 980ti? From what I understand the only two methods at the moment are either Overboost in Precision X or with an EVBot.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Sometimes GPU overclocking makes me want to rip my hair out. I played FO4 pretty much all day and night with no crashing or instability whatsoever, stuff running in background, rock solid. I turn on my computer this morning with identical settings in AB and I get crashes after about 5 minutes every time I boot up the game. The cards idled in the 20s and maxed out at 35C both this morning and last night. It's impossible to validate any kind of OC with such inconsistency.
> 
> Does anyone else experience BS like this or am I the only one?


I get this bs from time to time

stable for dayz then it goes easy in a game..

things what make it happen easier for me is having youtube playing in the back and when going in and out of the game


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> How exactly are people getting more than +50mV on the Classified 980ti? From what I understand the only two methods at the moment are either Overboost in Precision X or with an EVBot.


classy voltage tool ver 2.1.2 HERE


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> classy voltage tool ver 2.1.2 HERE


Thank you +rep. Is this capable of keeping your voltage at a certain place even through reboots / can you set it to run on startup? Also, when people use this, do they use it in conjunction with voltage settings in AB and PX or do they set AB and PX to +0mV and use this only? People are gonna start thinking I'm a pain in the a** for asking so many questions


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 850W is plenty. For two 980Tis. Maxwell doesn't react well to OV and the KPEs are power efficient so you should be fine on air.


He knows what he's talking about which is why I said what I did.









BTW, I will never have less than 200 extra watts of reserve on any power supply I ever purchase ..... I adopted this attitude after having CF 290's.









SS


----------



## looniam

if memory serves me well - it will apply the set voltage through start ups until you check the default box. don't use AB or PX for any voltage control w/it (i unchecked voltage control in AB's settings) but you can to adjust the core speed.

mind you it will give a tad bit more voltage than what you set it to:


Spoiler: i think a few are sick of this vid by now . .!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> classy voltage tool ver 2.1.2 HERE


Stupid question, but I don't know why it wouldn't work, but does this version work with the 780 classifieds or is it only for the newer cards. I'm only asking because it seems like the voltage spread is getting worse on my 780 classifieds. I was taking advantage of the cold weather and running some firestrike extreme. I'd set the voltage on the classified tool to 1.275 and my dmm was reading 1.355. I used to be able to set it at 1.2875 and it would read 1.335.


----------



## weinstein888

Hmm...Do you need to set the program to open on startup?

Edit: sorry, can see that you answered my question.


----------



## Jpmboy

derped.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Stupid question, but I don't know why it wouldn't work, but does this version work with the 780 classifieds or is it only for the newer cards. I'm only asking because it seems like the voltage spread is getting worse on my 780 classifieds. I was taking advantage of the cold weather and running some firestrike extreme. I'd set the voltage on the classified tool to 1.275 and my dmm was reading 1.355. I used to be able to set it at 1.2875 and it would read 1.335.


there's one for the kepler classified Ti cards .

Classified_v2.0.4.2.zip 204k .zip file


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

On the Classy voltage controller. The top slider is for voltage. I figured that fairly easy, but can someone please explain what the other 2 sliders are for? And what are max settings for H2O cooling.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> On the Classy voltage controller. The top slider is for voltage. I figured that fairly easy, but can someone please explain what the other 2 sliders are for? And what are max settings for H2O cooling.
> 
> Thanks in advance !


NVVDD is core voltage. FBVDD is framebuffer voltage. PEXVDD is PCI Express voltage. From what I've heard and seen (at least according to Kingpin) Maxwell doesn't scale on ambient temps past what is it, like 1.27V I believe. Not entirely sure about the safe limit.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> NVVDD is core voltage. FBVDD is framebuffer voltage. PEXVDD is PCI Express voltage. From what I've heard and seen (at least according to Kingpin) Maxwell doesn't scale on ambient temps past what is it, like 1.27V I believe. Not entirely sure about the safe limit.


Thanks. Repped







:thumb:

My cards get unstable with more than 1.212v was trying to tinker with the other 2 settings and maybe I can get better scores in firestrike if I up the memory voltage.


----------



## weinstein888

Now you have me wondering. What is the safe voltage limit for these as far as 24/7 settings goes on water?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Thanks. Repped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> My cards get unstable with more than 1.212v was trying to tinker with the other 2 settings and maybe I can get better scores in firestrike if I up the memory voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Now you have me wondering. What is the safe voltage limit for these as far as 24/7 settings goes on water?


Don't fret his voltage remark. The instability is only because his chip can't use the extra juice at the temps he's running.

IF you had a card that would run 1.3 stable at 1600/8800 you be fine for a long time. The ideal would be 1.212 at those clocks.

I had a couple 980 KPE that would run up to 1550 at 1.18 in benches but more volts did nothing. Nature of this high end beast, they want cooooooooooooold.

SS


----------



## sdmf74

Its interesting how EVGA sent me an RMA card that was in terrible condition but yet claimed they sent it brand new and a day later they announce a B-stock sale








Trying to pawn some of the junk stock off for full price perhaps? Maybe not but it got me wonderin.


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I had a couple 980 KPE that would run up to 1550 at 1.18 in benches but more volts did nothing. Nature of this high end beast, they want cooooooooooooold.
> 
> SS


Sounds a bit like my Kingpin 980 Ti

It will do up to 1575/2027 on stock volts but any extra does nothing.


----------



## Kold

I think EVGA are becoming pretty shady these days. But, you still can't argue with how easy it is to start an RMA with them. I'm just really disappointed at how they are taking all the good chips and selling them for way more than a regular Classified. I have gone through 3 980 Ti Classifieds (2 with issues) and all were below 65% ASIC and either didn't work properly or would crash at anything over 1450MHz.

I just sent the third back after it gave me a pretty show in Valley and await my 4th try since they won't allow me to exchange for a different brand.


----------



## sdmf74

Im sorry to hear that. That terrible the classified is like the go to card for people that dont use sub zero, it is too bad they are using very low asic chips in em not to mention how it seems the defect rate has skyrocketed
since 780ti. Im waiting for my 3rd kingpin. EVGA said they would ship a brand new one this time I hope to god they dont send another refurb like the last one.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> I think EVGA are becoming pretty shady these days. But, you still can't argue with how easy it is to start an RMA with them. I'm just really disappointed at how they are taking all the good chips and selling them for way more than a regular Classified. I have gone through 3 980 Ti Classifieds (2 with issues) and all were below 65% ASIC and either didn't work properly or would crash at anything over 1450MHz.
> 
> I just sent the third back after it gave me a pretty show in Valley and await my 4th try since they won't allow me to exchange for a different brand.


You clearly just need to turn off the "Katy Perry Fireworks" feature!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Thats because this is how they look from factory, here is my recent 980ti kingpin.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> It just blew me away they accused me of purposely damaging my card that I paid for. I was appalled when I saw the condition of this thing. You should see the other photos I took.
> As I mentioned before the pcb was stained on both sides as if something had leaked all over it (copper cooler also had water spots on it) and the gm200 chip was scratched among other things.


Post the other pictures. Thank you for finally posting these, as requested. The rest would ALSO be beneficial for others to have in case they have this same thing happen.

I am not sure why you haven't posted "the other photos" as of yet. You have nothing to hide, but if someone else runs into the same exact issue, your photos as help give them more proof so it makes the process easier. So, again, please share the photos of all of the stuff you had.

By the way, those prints are disgusting, so thank you for showing at least those.


----------



## sdmf74

Well to be honest I was waiting till my rma shipped but your right I have nothing to hide, here is a link, pics 10,11 may just be the dielectric grease on the ram which is normal but I have never seen a card with so much,not sure
if whatever had been spilled on the card was soaked up by the thick t pads or not but I snapped pics anyway. Does this card look new to you & does this look like something I could have done in the few minutes I had it. To me it looks like
a card someone used & abused for quite some time. It looked much worse in person, some of it was hard to capture cause of my lighting. sorry for the delay


http://imgur.com/tGjQU


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Well to be honest I was waiting till my rma shipped but your right I have nothing to hide, here is a link, pics 10,11 may just be the dielectric grease on the ram which is normal but I have never seen a card with so much,not sure
> if whatever had been spilled on the card was soaked up by the thick t pads or not but I snapped pics anyway. Does this card look new to you & does this look like something I could have done in the few minutes I had it. To me it looks like
> a card someone used & abused for quite some time. It looked much worse in person, some of it was hard to capture cause of my lighting. sorry for the delay
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/tGjQU


looks bad - how does it run? what ASIC?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Well to be honest I was waiting till my rma shipped but your right I have nothing to hide, here is a link, pics 10,11 may just be the dielectric grease on the ram which is normal but I have never seen a card with so much,not sure
> if whatever had been spilled on the card was soaked up by the thick t pads or not but I snapped pics anyway. Does this card look new to you & does this look like something I could have done in the few minutes I had it. To me it looks like
> a card someone used & abused for quite some time. It looked much worse in person, some of it was hard to capture cause of my lighting. sorry for the delay
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/tGjQU


That does look pretty bad. I wouldn't have been happy either. I would have done the same thing as you and pulled it apart right away. I always replace the TIM as soon as the card arrives, and a few times I have found a large portion of the die not covered.

Thank you for sharing the pics. Hopefully this will get other people to take a look.

I would think this was new either. Did they give you a new one outside of the 30 day period? If so, that is awesome that they are at least trying on the second return.


----------



## sdmf74

They have been cool about the whole situation and said because of the circumstances they would send a new one but it hasnt shipped yet. Im not sure if that is because they are out of stock, its impossible to tell cause rmas come from a different inventory than what we see online. Im praying the new one is issue free though.


----------



## looniam

sdmf, i hope you do get a winner - you ought w/what you've been through.









in the meantime my RMA came in (780ti classy)



i was pretty surprised the "refurb box" was shrink wrapped. just got done doing some screwing around in krombuster and got 1226Mhz w/o touching the voltage on the stock bios (asic 77.3%).

i think its a bit better that what i returned with a dead fan . .


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> sdmf, i hope you do get a winner - you ought w/what you've been through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> in the meantime my RMA came in (780ti classy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was pretty surprised the "refurb box" was shrink wrapped. just got done doing some screwing around in krombuster and got 1226Mhz w/o touching the voltage on the stock bios (asic 77.3%).
> 
> i think its a bit better that what i returned with a dead fan . .


nice! good luck!

btw, all of the refurbished 780 ti's that evga sent me were shrink-wrapped (i RMA'd 4 of them). One of which had 76% and wouldn't respond very well with voltage (1187mhz @1.212v) At least they'd sent me a winner in the end (81%)


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looks bad - how does it run? what ASIC?


Its 74.00% ASIC% lowest possible without having to refund me any $$$. Has Issues when gaming and/or benching it will all of a sudden just go to a gray screen, no driver failure or anything locks pc & only way out is a hard reset.
This occurs with any type of oc, even done it a couple times with no oc.

All rma's come shrinkwrapped, they do a really good job making them look new, well the packaging anyway. This one even had the sticky film cellophane all over the top of the cooler like when brand new but
the ends were all peeled up and had dirt underneath.


----------



## steponz

You try multiple drivers. They will give thay issue... always try multiple drivers... some might not work right with certain bios's. Just how it is..

Good luck








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Its 74.00% ASIC% lowest possible without having to refund me any $$$. Has Issues when gaming and/or benching it will all of a sudden just go to a gray screen, no driver failure or anything locks pc & only way out is a hard reset.
> This occurs with any type of oc, even done it a couple times with no oc.
> 
> All rma's come shrinkwrapped, they do a really good job making them look new, well the packaging anyway. This one even had the sticky film cellophane all over the top of the cooler like when brand new but
> the ends were all peeled up and had dirt underneath.


----------



## steponz

780's actually clock better with lower asic.. they respond very well with voltage. It changed quite a bit with the maxwell architecture.

989 and up are Maxwell.. I believe 780s were kepler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> nice! good luck!
> 
> btw, all of the refurbished 780 ti's that evga sent me were shrink-wrapped (i RMA'd 4 of them). One of which had 76% and wouldn't respond very well with voltage (1187mhz @1.212v) At least they'd sent me a winner in the end (81%)


----------



## sdmf74

Absolutely, same issue no matter driver.

Very true my 780ti KPE scaled very well with voltage. Kepler was rock solid


----------



## Gandyman

Hey guys

So my first 980ti Classified arrived and while it may seem that I'm complaining I'm not really, more just curious as it seems most of you here have a tonne more experience with these cards then myself.
My asic quality is 63%, with normal bios and +50 voltage (as high as precision x lets me go) I can manage 1440 mhz clock speed sitting at about 85 degrees with fans spinning at roughly 90% (extremely loud)

So my mate has two superclocked (not even ssc) and they are both over 70% asic, and he can get them to slightly over 1500 on both on air (tbh i cant remember the sound or fan speed when I was at his place)

Now I thought that paying the extra 150 dollars would guarantee me a higher binned chip and I presumed (perhaps erroneously?) that EVGA released so many different card variants because they put the better chips in the more expensive cards. It isn't like I get bad frames in games or anything and I'm not exactly complaining more wondering is this normal? They put significantly higher binned chips in their lower versions and stuck a average at best one on a classified? I'm slightly disappointed because I presumed the extra price would buy me a better chip but I guess it just buys a LN2 bios and better power phases for water/ln2 cooling?

Any advice appreciated guys

Cheers

P.S. Oh yeah couldn't find anything online about it do the 5 leds just below the back plate do / mean anything? They are significantly brighter then the logo LEDs and slightly distracting!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> P.S. Oh yeah couldn't find anything online about it do the 5 leds just below the back plate do / mean anything? They are significantly brighter then the logo LEDs and slightly distracting!


From left to right the first LED is for the Core getting proper voltage, then memory, I forgot the middle one, then 12v then 5v.

So yes, they have a purpose, and that purpose is when users are cooling with sub-zero equipment the fog/smoke that comes off can make it hard to see what is going on. The bright lights show what fails and what is still working.

Since you are using it on air, you get to see them. You can cover them with electrical tape or liquid e-tape and not damage the card.

980ti Kingpins are the only binned cards on the market to date that "guarantee" a certain asic chip. You will hear the myth and lie all of the kingpins get the high asic chips, which is, as I said, a myth and lie as plenty of people are getting 79% and 83% chips on hybrids and hydrocopper as well.

Overclocking is not guaranteed on any gpu or cpu. The extra money goes into vrm and better components, but the gpu core is always the same and it is a lottery of what will be on the gpu. Your money doesn't guarantee better asic unless you are buying the kingpin card.. And you still aren't guaranteed an overclock if you do.

Classifieds and kingpins are built for subzero cooling. Yes, plenty of people, including myself, use them on water. That isn't what they are built for, and air is not where they perform well. They perform better on water, sometimes. Not always.

People shouldn't buy hype over standard cards.. I will be buying reference boards soon, as the custom boards have been completely underwhelming throughout the Maxwell generation. All of my 980's will hit 1580 on water as cold as outside air can get it.. On stock cooler, they are not impressive. Plenty of reference cards get 1500+ and a few have gone over 1600 (not many though.)


----------



## Kold

The Classified isn't binned at all and I have seen the same results as you. My Classifieds were all low-mid ASICs and wouldn't overclock at all. I know these cards are only guaranteed to run at their stated clock frequency, but dang. You'd think they could at least achieve higher clocks than a 8+6 pin 980 Ti at least.

I have my replacement 980 Ti Classified shipping to me in a couple days and as soon as I get it I'm trading it for a friend's Gigabyte G1 980 Ti with an *84% ASIC* and it runs stable at 1540MHz. You may ask why he is trading such a good card.. well there is a catch. I'm giving him my GTX 770 for only $80. The way I see it, I'll be satisfied and he will be satisfied. And when the time finally comes to sell the 980 Ti for the next best thing, people will jump on buying a card with an ASIC that high.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> They have been cool about the whole situation and said because of the circumstances they would send a new one but it hasnt shipped yet. Im not sure if that is because they are out of stock, its impossible to tell cause rmas come from a different inventory than what we see online. Im praying the new one is issue free though.


That is good to hear they are being cool about it. I won't be buying into the hype of the custom pcb's after the sad performance of most custom cards getting about the same performance of reference cards. Not worth a large premium for an absolute minimal gain.


----------



## steponz

Try a really old nvidia driver..

Also what bios are you using?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Absolutely, same issue no matter driver.
> 
> Very true my 780ti KPE scaled very well with voltage. Kepler was rock solid


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Try a really old nvidia driver..
> 
> Also what bios are you using?


havent flashed any on this card just using factory bios' cause I didnt plan on having it long, waiting for rma to ship


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Absolutely, same issue no matter driver.
> 
> Very true my 780ti KPE scaled very well with voltage. Kepler was rock solid


the grey screen is pretty typical of either a bad driver install (be sure to sweep the install with the most recent DDU), PX acting odd as it does frequently, and/or clocks too high / temps too high. If it's not water cooled (or even colder) you really need to spin the fans up and keep the core temp below 55C.


----------



## sdmf74

Yeah I used DDU and it never exceeds 33-34c


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> So my first 980ti Classified arrived and while it may seem that I'm complaining I'm not really, more just curious as it seems most of you here have a tonne more experience with these cards then myself.
> My asic quality is 63%, with normal bios and +50 voltage (as high as precision x lets me go) I can manage 1440 mhz clock speed sitting at about 85 degrees with fans spinning at roughly 90% (extremely loud)
> 
> So my mate has two superclocked (not even ssc) and they are both over 70% asic, and he can get them to slightly over 1500 on both on air (tbh i cant remember the sound or fan speed when I was at his place)
> 
> Now I thought that paying the extra 150 dollars would guarantee me a higher binned chip and I presumed (perhaps erroneously?) that EVGA released so many different card variants because they put the better chips in the more expensive cards. It isn't like I get bad frames in games or anything and I'm not exactly complaining more wondering is this normal? They put significantly higher binned chips in their lower versions and stuck a average at best one on a classified? I'm slightly disappointed because I presumed the extra price would buy me a better chip but I guess it just buys a LN2 bios and better power phases for water/ln2 cooling?
> 
> Any advice appreciated guys
> 
> Cheers
> 
> P.S. Oh yeah couldn't find anything online about it do the 5 leds just below the back plate do / mean anything? They are significantly brighter then the logo LEDs and slightly distracting!


honestly, i think asic quality plays a big part how maxwell chip clocks more than it did for kepler. The only reason why picked classy is it's cheapest non-ref board i could find at the time.

Your classy seem to run a little bit hot. What load did you run? Mine never broke 62C with fan speed @ 83%-ish looping heaven @ 1466mhz / 1.25V (PX reading)...64% asic. Try re-pasting a different TIM and see if there's any difference in temp.

And TBH, voltage won't do it any good more than lowering your temps would...and by low, i mean really low. Mine could run 1500 without adding voltage as long as i keep it lower than ~60c. It clocks down when temp goes over 60-ish C. No change in scaling between 40 and 60c. Your card temp response might be different though.


----------



## Gandyman

The fan profile wont let my card go over 85c, it just spins faster and faster to keep it at a perfect 85. keep in mind this is australian summer so my delta is probably alot higher than yours atm. Also I cant even make it to 1450 without putting the voltage up, without it it makes it to about scene 2 in heaven then driver crashes. So im not really sure tbh. Just kinda wishing I saved the extra 200 bucks and bought a cheap card, all my friends with superclockds and gigabyte g1 gamings hit 1500 np, my classy worth 200 bucks more cant even make 1450. and its by far the loudest cooler out of the strix, g1 gaming, and msi twin frozor =\ First world problems I know but still ... at least the pics i send to my mates have a nice big red CLASSIFIED logo on it .. I guess its worth 200 bucks to make my mates think I have a better system to them lol.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> The fan profile wont let my card go over 85c, it just spins faster and faster to keep it at a perfect 85. keep in mind this is australian summer so my delta is probably alot higher than yours atm. Also I cant even make it to 1450 without putting the voltage up, without it it makes it to about scene 2 in heaven then driver crashes. So im not really sure tbh. Just kinda wishing I saved the extra 200 bucks and bought a cheap card, all my friends with superclockds and gigabyte g1 gamings hit 1500 np, my classy worth 200 bucks more cant even make 1450. and its by far the loudest cooler out of the strix, g1 gaming, and msi twin frozor =\ First world problems I know but still ... at least the pics i send to my mates have a nice big red CLASSIFIED logo on it .. I guess its worth 200 bucks to make my mates think I have a better system to them lol.


man i'd hate to be in that situation. I'd rather have a defective card (so i can easily exchange it without guilt) than have a marginal card that works perfectly fine at advertised speed yet overclocks below average...let alone a non-reference card like classified. Anyways, a ~50mhz difference won't translate to significant FPS difference and your temp being a little on the high side may be due to the added voltage you need so it'll run stable - plus higher ambient temp since it's summer down there


----------



## johnpotter82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> The fan profile wont let my card go over 85c, it just spins faster and faster to keep it at a perfect 85. keep in mind this is australian summer so my delta is probably alot higher than yours atm. Also I cant even make it to 1450 without putting the voltage up, without it it makes it to about scene 2 in heaven then driver crashes. So im not really sure tbh. Just kinda wishing I saved the extra 200 bucks and bought a cheap card, all my friends with superclockds and gigabyte g1 gamings hit 1500 np, my classy worth 200 bucks more cant even make 1450. and its by far the loudest cooler out of the strix, g1 gaming, and msi twin frozor =\ First world problems I know but still ... at least the pics i send to my mates have a nice big red CLASSIFIED logo on it .. I guess its worth 200 bucks to make my mates think I have a better system to them lol.


This is what happened to the 980ti Kingpin i bought for my brother... runs like a champ all day...but try and put +50on it and down she goes....worst card ive ever owned as far as overclocking. Memory same thing. Its a piece of junk..shoulda just bought him a titan x like i have....EVGA gave me a hard time about sending it back so ill just take the loss, but never again EVGA


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> The fan profile wont let my card go over 85c, it just spins faster and faster to keep it at a perfect 85. keep in mind this is australian summer so my delta is probably alot higher than yours atm. Also I cant even make it to 1450 without putting the voltage up, without it it makes it to about scene 2 in heaven then driver crashes. So im not really sure tbh. Just kinda wishing I saved the extra 200 bucks and bought a cheap card, all my friends with superclockds and gigabyte g1 gamings hit 1500 np, my classy worth 200 bucks more cant even make 1450. and its by far the loudest cooler out of the strix, g1 gaming, and msi twin frozor =\ First world problems I know but still ... at least the pics i send to my mates have a nice big red CLASSIFIED logo on it .. I guess its worth 200 bucks to make my mates think I have a better system to them lol.


did you pull the cooler and re-do the TIM and pads?


----------



## Gandyman

No, tbh I never pulled off a GPU cooler before. I might try on some old cards i have laying around first to get comfortable with it. Would a 1200 dollar card really have inefficient TIM?

EDIT: Would switching it to the LN2 Bios improve clocks? Watched a few youtube reviews saying they could easily get 1500+ with the second bios switched on ... kinda scared to flip it tho on air will it fry something?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> No, tbh I never pulled off a GPU cooler before. I might try on some old cards i have laying around first to get comfortable with it. Would a 1200 dollar card really have inefficient TIM?
> 
> EDIT: Would switching it to the LN2 Bios improve clocks? Watched a few youtube reviews saying they could easily get 1500+ with the second bios switched on ... kinda scared to flip it tho on air will it fry something?


go for it...if it burns, I'd RMA it


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> *honestly, i think asic quality plays a big part how maxwell chip clocks more than it did for kepler.* The only reason why picked classy is it's cheapest non-ref board i could find at the time.
> 
> Your classy seem to run a little bit hot. What load did you run? Mine never broke 62C with fan speed @ 83%-ish looping heaven @ 1466mhz / 1.25V (PX reading)...64% asic. Try re-pasting a different TIM and see if there's any difference in temp.
> 
> And TBH, voltage won't do it any good more than lowering your temps would...and by low, i mean really low. Mine could run 1500 without adding voltage as long as i keep it lower than ~60c. It clocks down when temp goes over 60-ish C. No change in scaling between 40 and 60c. Your card temp response might be different though.


True, With Kepler I think lower asic is preferrable though, since kepler can actually handle voltage the lower asics respond better to more voltage, of course it gets more technical than that.


----------



## Kold

Could someone with a 980 Ti that overclocks to 1500MHz post some FPS differences between 1400MHz and 1500MHz?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Could someone with a 980 Ti that overclocks to 1500MHz post some FPS differences between 1400MHz and 1500MHz?


Im in the middle of a gpu driver download/update but when its done ill see if I can run a couple valley benches for ya, if I can get it to finish that is


----------



## Kold

Thanks +rep to you!

Could you run the memory without an overclock and the the core at 1400MHz then 1500MHz and 1450MHz (if you want) I think it would be great to see what kind of actual FPS gains are had from that coveted 1500MHz everyone(and myself) is after.


----------



## rhymer362

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> True, With Kepler I think lower asic is preferrable though, since kepler can actually handle voltage the lower asics respond better to more voltage, of course it gets more technical than that.


I'm sure you are correct I was talking about the newest generation of cards with maxwell architecture


----------



## rhymer362

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> go for it...if it burns, I'd RMA it


And seriously !!! That's why so many company's out there don't do much for there customers. Smh. Big time


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> I'm sure you are correct I was talking about the newest generation of cards with maxwell architecture


I know believe me im fully aware asic matters more with maxwell, thats why I agreed with you, Its because we are stuck overclocking at stock voltage that asic makes more of a difference.
For those of us not subzero cooling that is


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Could someone with a 980 Ti that overclocks to 1500MHz post some FPS differences between 1400MHz and 1500MHz?


Thanks for the rep+!
Valley bench. Difference in fps, overclock of 980 ti kingpin between 1400-1500mhz w/ no overclock on vram.

1400mhz



1450mhz



1500mhz



Only a +3fps gain between 1400-1500mhz. I wasnt too surprised with the outcome considering I have oc'd a couple of these now. The argument could be made that Valley is heavily dependent on memory oc
so a different bench may provide different results. For comparison here is a run w/ a +500/8100mhz vram oc @ 1500mhz (same core oc as ss above)

1500mhz/8100mhz or +500vram



Thats a 7+fps gain just by adding memory oc. This is the main reason I chose kingpin over classy, not sure if it was worth the premium but this years classy was pretty dissappointing imo
lets hope this isnt what we can expect in the future.


----------



## rhymer362

Gotcha.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> No, tbh I never pulled off a GPU cooler before. I might try on some old cards i have laying around first to get comfortable with it. *Would a 1200 dollar card really have inefficient TIM*?
> 
> EDIT: Would switching it to the LN2 Bios improve clocks? Watched a few youtube reviews saying they could easily get 1500+ with the second bios switched on ... kinda scared to flip it tho on air will it fry something?


Yes - read back some (?) pages - the TIM application of the 980TiKP looks like it was done with a "pointing bag" ( used to re-point stone work - filled with mortar







).

edit: *HERE's a good example!*


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well I managed to get my 980 to 1562/8388 with a full cover block.









With an ASIC of 67% I thought it was pretty good. Finally broke thru the 22000 mark in 3DM 11 P.









Now the new gpu that's coming will be my best ever !!!

980 ti kingpin over 80% ASIC. Part anniversary gift.

Strangely no full cover waterblocks for them yet...

At least not that I've found doing a quick search.

Anyone know of 1 ?

FF


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Well I managed to get my 980 to 1562/8388 with a full cover block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an ASIC of 67% I thought it was pretty good. Finally broke thru the 22000 mark in 3DM 11 P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the new gpu that's coming will be my best ever !!!
> 
> 980 ti kingpin over 80% ASIC. Part anniversary gift.
> 
> Strangely no full cover waterblocks for them yet...
> 
> At least not that I've found doing a quick search.
> 
> Anyone know of 1 ?
> 
> FF


Gotta look to see them. They are right.. Here:

plexi: https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-classy-kpe-nickel boom :-D

Acetal: https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-classy-kpe-acetal-nickel

When spending over $1000 for a card, do good searches lol. They have been out for over a month, and people in this thread have been talking about them as well.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah thanks. I only looked at Dazmode and did a quick google search.

I haven't been around for a while with the summer weather, too busy.

Went with the nickel this time. The bitspower block for the 980 was the same and I liked the look a bit more than the Acetal/Nickel.

Hopefully I'll have both by mid week. Costing a pretty penny though....









FF


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Yeah thanks. I only looked at Dazmode and did a quick google search.
> 
> I haven't been around for a while with the summer weather, too busy.
> 
> Went with the nickel this time. The bitspower block for the 980 was the same and I liked the look a bit more than the Acetal/Nickel.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have both by mid week. Costing a pretty penny though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF


Well, I love pictures, so I would love to see them as you get them installed.


----------



## fishingfanatic

No problem.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> And seriously !!! That's why so many company's out there don't do much for there customers. Smh. Big time


dude, you might want to regress back...i was just telling guy to go ahead and switch it to ln2 bios because he's skeptical. He won't brick it that easily.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes - read back some (?) pages - the TIM application of the 980TiKP looks like it was done with a "pointing bag" ( used to re-point stone work - filled with mortar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> edit: *HERE's a good example!*


I wish they would just use a thermal pad from the factory and let us deal with applying the paste properly


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I wish they would just use a thermal pad from the factory and let us deal with applying the paste properly


...or fire the guy that's applying it with an old trowel!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ...or fire the guy that's applying it with an old trowel!


I would apply for a job just to TIM the cards properly. I have stopped even trying stock Tim, and just immediately change it before installing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I would apply for a job just to TIM the cards properly. I have stopped even trying stock Tim, and just *immediately change it before installing.*


^^ This !


----------



## sdmf74

ok so my rma was approved on the 12th & evga finally shipped it out late last night 20th. Surprisingly they shipped it overnight so it should be here any second which is cool!
However I was promised a brand new card for all the trouble I went through with the terribly beat up one its replacing etc. I just noticed that the card thats on the way is registered to my account
and its S/N: is numbered 500 lower than the one Its replacing








How can it be brand new and barely have a higher number than my very first card I bought the day they were released. Im sick it appears im getting a card from the very first batch which means another refurb!
I was cool waiting a week or two for the rma to get a brand new card, why the delay if they just sent another used one?
Im assuming of course the S/N:'s are sequential

Anyone here bought a brand new 980ti kingpin recently? what is the 3rd from last digit of your S/N:?
I.E. if your S/N: ends in 875 just say 900. If the fourth digit from last is anything other than 0 than give last four digits rounded of course. Thanx!


----------



## dilster97

Catzilla (576 though) was okay with 1600/8500 on my 980 KPE.

The colder days in Northern Ireland are helping with clocks. Especially on the core.

That's one goal achieved. Just need a 1550+/9000 benchie next.


----------



## sdmf74

ok maybe the s/n arent sequential upon initial inspection it looks like they sent a new one but I havent removed the cooler yet, gettin ready to do that now.
Seems kinda wierd that the S/N: is in the 300's thats very low the last one was almost 900 & it was old. Anyway I will report back hopefully its new or in good shape at least and isnt defective
I really dont wanna drain the loop & buy the fluid pads paste etc. another time.
Sticker on box says 74% so im guessing its another 74.00% asic like the first rma. They probably do that to discourage people for rmaing to try and get a better asic but they will clearly see the other two I had are defective if they test em.
My original was close to 76% oh well.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> ok maybe the s/n arent sequential upon initial inspection it looks like they sent a new one but I havent removed the cooler yet, gettin ready to do that now.
> Seems kinda wierd that the S/N: is in the 300's thats very low the last one was almost 900 & it was old. Anyway I will report back hopefully its new or in good shape at least and isnt defective
> I really dont wanna drain the loop & buy the fluid pads paste etc. another time.
> Sticker on box says 74% so im guessing its another 74.00% asic like the first rma. They probably do that to discourage people for rmaing to try and get a better asic but they will clearly see the other two I had are defective if they test em.
> My original was close to 76% oh well.


You know I am going to request pictures of everything.

I was going to say that serial numbers aren't sequential, but I see that you got that part 

I think they just grab a sticker and slap it on. If it were sequential, it would be easy to cherry pick them.

They only made 1000 total according to Vince, so it was probably random stickers in the end.


----------



## sdmf74

I was under the impression that the first batch that sold out in minutes upon release was 1000 units. At least thats what was being said here.


----------



## dilster97

The sticker on my 980 KPE is like 00010 which makes me think it is card 10.

I don't think i managed to be one of the first 10 orders.

Weird.


----------



## alancsalt

One of the last ten, with first numbers at bottom of stack?


----------



## Cool Mike

Well, I dug deep into my pockets and purchased a K|NGP|N directly from EVGA with a ASIC value of 83.2.

I must say the Kingpin has been impressive. Overclocks were stress tested running Valley at 4K for 30+ minutes. Also ran Fire-strike numerous times. The solid copper heat-sink has to be the best air cooler. I ran the same tests with the 980Ti classified and the Kingpin was 7C cooler in my system. My max core with the classified (74.6 ASIC) was 1480.

The kingpin is a very solid piece of hardware. The best 980Ti period.









My stable clocks:

Base Clock: 1325
Boost Clock: 1577
Memory: 2050 (8200 Effective)
After about 5 minutes once the core temp hits 65C the clock throttles down to 1565Mhz. Rock solid after that.
EVGA Precision Measured Core Voltage: 1.16V
Max temp after 30 minutes running Valley for 30 minutes (4K Res.): 71C

Firestrike Scores with CPUz and GPUz

Kingpin.jpg 1448k .jpg file


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Gotta look to see them. They are right.. Here:
> 
> plexi: https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-classy-kpe-nickel boom :-D
> 
> Acetal: https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-classy-kpe-acetal-nickel
> 
> When spending over $1000 for a card, do good searches lol. They have been out for over a month, and people in this thread have been talking about them as well.


Apart from these 2 blocks, is there anything "better looking"?


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> One of the last ten, with first numbers at bottom of stack?


Scarlet-tech is right it must be randomized, either they print randomly as they go or they shuffled stock around heavily. Ive had three Kingpins at different times and

1st one s/n: 100
2nd one s/n: almost 900 date code june 30
3rd one s/n: 300 date code july 13
This leads me to believe theyre printing random S/N's cause second one was dated almost a month earlier but S/N is 600 higher than 3rd one.

So to update my latest RMA as far as I could tell its brand new so THANKS to them for keeping their word. Wierd thing is the date code is july 13th so if it is new its been sittin for a while, not a big deal.
Again this one was lower ASIC% than the one I purchased. Another 74.00% Damnit I was hoping for a 74.01% this time

If I remember correctly Vince said that 980ti Kingpins should have no trouble hitting 1550mhz, He must not have tested any below 76% ASIC cause this has not been my experience at all. All 3 of mine
hit a brick wall at 1520mhz! I know some of you have good ones (1560-1600+mhz) but I must assume they are near 80%. Please chime in if you have a low asic that can exceed 1520mhz/1550mhz?

As for my latest cards oc'ability Im just happy I finally got one that works, as I said the core is mediocre but the Sammies on this thing are a beast! +727 w/ only 1.600v
1st card almost 76% asic 1520mhz / 8400mhz max temp 33c
2nd card rma 74.0% asic 1520mhz / 8100mhz
3rd card rma 74.0% asic 1520mhz / 8550mhz max temp 32c

All 3 watercooled.

Valley run w/ memory oc only, core set at +00 = 110.7fps



Valley max oc



The T paste was done properly this time!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Apart from these 2 blocks, is there anything "better looking"?


I am currently not aware of any other blocks for this card unfrotuantely. The 980 K|ngp|n from Bitspower fits with some modifications, but it looks almost the same as the 980ti block and doesn't cover the VRAM as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Trimmed to save space


Glad to hear this one is working well. Have you uploaded the most up to date Bios from Vince over at KP Forums? If not, maybe grab that, load it onto the LN2 or OC bios switch and see if that helps you out at all?

Thank you for the pictures. These are beautiful cards. Again, I just can not justify the cost to performance this round. I am actually going to look at reference cards for the first time :-/

To be honest, I am still not a huge fan of the top left corner not being covered as well as the rest of the die. (borrowing your picture that I am referencing)


----------



## paskowitz

Out of curiosity do we know anything about Pascal related to overclocking? I assume Nvidia isn't going to abandon their focus on power saving.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Out of curiosity do we know anything about Pascal related to overclocking? I assume Nvidia isn't going to abandon their focus on power saving.


Pascal hasn't even been tested yet fully, and is still in development. It will be introduced into two supercomputers when it is finished testing.

NV link will not be for consumers, like everyone was all hyped for initially. We will still have a PCIE version, so that whole hype and hoopla about NV link needs to die as Nvidia said it was for super computers from the beginning. Unfortunately, tech sites were foolish and made it out to be something it was never.

The only thing you will get at this point is sheer speculation. Nothing more.

We should start to hear truth mid next year, and probably no earlier than that.

Supposedly HBM2 will be at 16gb capacity for maximum consumer and 32gb capacity for the supercomputers.


----------



## Crash-Over

Or GDDR5X for pascal


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I am currently not aware of any other blocks for this card unfrotuantely. The 980 K|ngp|n from Bitspower fits with some modifications, but it looks almost the same as the 980ti block and doesn't cover the VRAM as well.
> Glad to hear this one is working well. Have you uploaded the most up to date Bios from Vince over at KP Forums? If not, maybe grab that, load it onto the LN2 or OC bios switch and see if that helps you out at all?
> 
> Thank you for the pictures. These are beautiful cards. Again, I just can not justify the cost to performance this round. I am actually going to look at reference cards for the first time :-/
> 
> To be honest, I am still not a huge fan of the top left corner not being covered as well as the rest of the die. (borrowing your picture that I am referencing)


I have come to the conclusion that aftermarket bios' for watercooled Maxwell is unneccesary, which is probably what nvidia intended. However if there is a newer one than I will give it a shot.

I agree about the paste but since I didnt even power up using stock paste no matter. Im just thrilled I didnt have to clean it for an hour like the last one


----------



## Cool Mike

My 83.2 ASIC does 1577 core 2050 Memory. Valley 4K ultra stressed. Runs cool also, 71C max after 30 minutes running Valley at 4k. 63-65C during 4k gaming. Very Happy.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Have you uploaded the most up to date Bios from Vince over at KP Forums? If not, maybe grab that, load it onto the LN2 or OC bios switch and see if that helps you out at all?


Can you provide a link? The only one Im aware of this one from sept. the 980TiKP XOC bios


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Can you provide a link? The only one Im aware of this one from sept. the 980TiKP XOC bios


That is probably the most recent one. I will look when I get home tonight. Those forums do not like to load on my phone.


----------



## weinstein888

Anyone seen any benefits from upping the framebuffer voltage on the Classy? Trying to figure out my maximum memory OC. Is the PCI-E voltage slider worth playing with? Also, Classy voltage tool now resetting on every reboot for some stupid reason...wasn't doing that before.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Well, I dug deep into my pockets and purchased a K|NGP|N directly from EVGA with a ASIC value of 83.2.
> 
> I must say the Kingpin has been impressive. Overclocks were stress tested running Valley at 4K for 30+ minutes. Also ran Fire-strike numerous times. The solid copper heat-sink has to be the best air cooler. I ran the same tests with the 980Ti classified and the Kingpin was 7C cooler in my system. My max core with the classified (74.6 ASIC) was 1480.
> 
> The kingpin is a very solid piece of hardware. The best 980Ti period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My stable clocks:
> 
> Base Clock: 1325
> Boost Clock: 1577
> Memory: 2050 (8200 Effective)
> After about 5 minutes once the core temp hits 65C the clock throttles down to 1565Mhz. Rock solid after that.
> EVGA Precision Measured Core Voltage: 1.16V
> Max temp after 30 minutes running Valley for 30 minutes (4K Res.): 71C
> 
> Firestrike Scores with CPUz and GPUz
> 
> Kingpin.jpg 1448k .jpg file


Try downloading the voltage tool. With it you can bump the memory voltage slightly for better memory oc.with my most recent card I was able to hit 8552mhz. It started to artifact at 8600 so I backed down to 8552mhz at only 1.600v. I wouldnt exceed this voltage on air though so be careful.
Most cards can do 8200-8400mhz easily I believe.


----------



## Kalorean

I recently got my Classified.

While my ASIC (67,7%) is quite low, I really like the design. Fits well into my Rig.

Looking 4ward testing it out with the PG348Q when it finally arrives.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalorean*
> 
> Looking 4ward testing it out with the PG348Q when it finally arrives.


What's the news on the PG348Q? GTX 980/Ti should be easy to power it.


----------



## Kalorean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> What's the news on the PG348Q? GTX 980/Ti should be easy to power it.


No new ETA, still probably Q1/201


----------



## weinstein888

Does anyone actually use the Classified Voltage Tool for every day overclocking, or only for benching? Do you reopen it every time you boot up and make sure your settings are in place, or not?


----------



## weinstein888

So I'm back for my epic weekly blog entry on how finding a stable overclock on these is impossible. There just doesn't seem to be any place I can pin these and just keep them stable. They seem stable at something like +110MHz core, +550MHz memory on 1.23125V, 141% power target, I play for HOURS then the next day I get crashes in 20 minutes. I just want to find my maximum so my brain can rest and I'm not playing games quicksaving every millisecond worrying about freaking crashes. I never had even remotely this much trouble OCing my Kepler cards.

They're just insanely temperamental. There really seems to be no consensus at all on whether or not voltage adds or detracts from stability on ambient cooling. I've had about half of people tell me to up the voltage and half tell me not to touch it. I refuse to run these at stock, but I certainly feel like that'd be my least headache-inducing option at this point









Edit: Sorry for double post...


----------



## carlhil2

I don't add any voltage to my cards, @1500 @+500, I am good til you-know-who drops....


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I don't add any voltage to my cards, @1500 @+500, I am good til you-know-who drops....


You never get crashes? What about your power target? Water or air? ASICs?


----------



## sdmf74

One of my kingpins didnt like anything over 1.1875v and this one is happy at 1.212-1.218v but nothing more. My guess is your voltage is too high creating instability. Remember Maxwell
is nothing like Kepler was unfortunately. I laughed whn I read the part about autosaving every 5-10 miniutes, been there. If that doesnt help just back off your overclock +20 or so till stable.
a few pages back I did a test running valley at 1400,1450 & 1500mhz. Difference was a only couple fps.









Does your memory respond to adding any voltage? If not you may not even need the voltage tool, its up to you. It sucks cause with kepler we started to get all these overclocking tools
and aftermarket bios etc. and then the very next gen. nvidia designed them in a way that makes them all virtually useless.


----------



## weinstein888

May I ask what you've settled on for everyday purposes as far as power target, core and memory clock speeds? Also, are you using Classified Voltage Tool to achieve your desired volts, or just Afterburner or something?


----------



## WolfVillage95

I have the780 classified 80.80.21.01.80 bios would the skynet 780 classified rev.4 which is 80.80.30.01.80 work or will I have to use the rev3 which matches the 80.80.21.01.80?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WolfVillage95*
> 
> I have the780 classified 80.80.21.01.80 bios would the skynet 780 classified rev.4 which is 80.80.30.01.80 work or will I have to use the rev3 which matches the 80.80.21.01.80?


780s have two chips, the A1 and B1, so use the matching bios.


----------



## Mazel

I recently got my 980ti Classified, upon opening up GPU-Z I found it was telling me I have Samsung RAM. From my understand this was only in Kingpin units. Sadly 66.8% ASIC, haven't actually played with it much though. But I'm curious if this is a recent thing? I'll be taking off the cooler to stick a waterblock on in coming weeks, so I'll confirm then. Just odd to see Samsung RAM on something that isn't a Kingpin.


----------



## looniam

for what its worth, my SC+ also has sammy vram:



yes, i modded the bios for that boost


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Hi all!

I also got Sammy on my new 980 Classified and was wondering about that, cause my first Classy had Hynix !

My first one i had some issues with, but the asic was higher at 74.2 % .

The 2nd one is stable without any biosmods...so that confuses me a lot because of > 

Maxboost: 1408mhz 1.200v @ GPU-Z

I know that every single silicon chip is different...

...so what's the difference between the memory, since i've read someone complaining that sammy OC's better than Hynix.... shouldn't they be at the same oc / tech level ?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> May I ask what you've settled on for everyday purposes as far as power target, core and memory clock speeds? Also, are you using Classified Voltage Tool to achieve your desired volts, or just Afterburner or something?


Power target wont affect overclock, always max it out. I havent had this one but a few days so I havent decided on a specific 24/7 till I can get some gaming in, just leaving it around 1500/8100mhz for now.
Yes I use the classy tool, never used afterburner just PX. I just wish we could take screenshots w/ PX on desktop like with the old PX


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I also got Sammy on my new 980 Classified and was wondering about that, cause my first Classy had Hynix !
> 
> My first one i had some issues with, but the asic was higher at 74.2 % .
> 
> The 2nd one is stable without any biosmods...so that confuses me a lot because of >
> 
> Maxboost: 1408mhz 1.200v @ GPU-Z
> 
> I know that every single silicon chip is different...
> 
> ...so what's the difference between the memory, since i've read someone complaining that sammy OC's better than Hynix.... shouldn't they be at the same oc / tech level ?


Better memory chip. It has tighter timings by default and can usually, overclock further.


----------



## weinstein888

What voltage are you using to get that?


----------



## Orc Warlord

Is this a good score for Valley on extreme/8x AA?


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mazel*
> 
> I recently got my 980ti Classified, upon opening up GPU-Z I found it was telling me I have Samsung RAM. From my understand this was only in Kingpin units. Sadly 66.8% ASIC, haven't actually played with it much though. But I'm curious if this is a recent thing? I'll be taking off the cooler to stick a waterblock on in coming weeks, so I'll confirm then. Just odd to see Samsung RAM on something that isn't a Kingpin.


Interesting....I see a new bios version also.
Can you save and share it ? Normal and LN2. Tnx


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> What voltage are you using to get that?


Around 1.2v


----------



## tigertank79

A good news for us with gtx980TI Classy/Kingpin.









From Unwinder, MSI Afterburner creator:

_"A few commants related to some new features of 4.2.0:

- Added core, memory and auxiliary PEXVDD voltage control for custom design MSI GTX980Ti Lightning series graphics cards with IR3595A+IR3567B voltage regulators

We added new voltage controller (IR3595A) support to the core, this means that now it is also possible to add voltage control support for new non-MSI custom design graphics cards via our third party hardware database. The following third-party custom design cards use IR3595A so voltage control for such cards and can be added to the database now:

*EVGA 980Ti Classified and KPE*
GALAX GeForce GTX 980 Ti HOF"_


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Interesting....I see a new bios version also.
> Can you save and share it ? Normal and LN2. Tnx


New BIOS version is most likely due to Sammy chips. So different timings. Feel free to run it on a Hynix/Elpida card and let me know how it works hah.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> A good news for us with gtx980TI Classy/Kingpin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Unwinder, MSI Afterburner creator:
> 
> _"A few commants related to some new features of 4.2.0:
> 
> - Added core, memory and auxiliary PEXVDD voltage control for custom design MSI GTX980Ti Lightning series graphics cards with IR3595A+IR3567B voltage regulators
> 
> We added new voltage controller (IR3595A) support to the core, this means that now it is also possible to add voltage control support for new non-MSI custom design graphics cards via our third party hardware database. The following third-party custom design cards use IR3595A so voltage control for such cards and can be added to the database now:
> 
> *EVGA 980Ti Classified and KPE*
> GALAX GeForce GTX 980 Ti HOF"_


That's good news, even if voltage isn't that important on those cards.








So the Galax uses the same controller as the EVGA, hmm, interesting.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> New BIOS version is most likely due to Sammy chips. So different timings. Feel free to run it on a Hynix/Elpida card and let me know how it works hah.


Curiosity to open them with maxwell BIOS tweaker.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That's good news, even if voltage isn't that important on those cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the Galax uses the same controller as the EVGA, hmm, interesting.


Yes, just for some other tests, afterburner is my favorite software(osd, profiles, etc...) and voltage support is a good addon


----------



## Kimir

Indeed the OSD is much better than EVGA precision, I've even started using the video recording within AB a few weeks back, it's much better than fraps to be able to record straight into h264.


----------



## Evil-Mobo

How's it going guys, new guy here, have on 980 KPE on hand and will be getting another soon for SLI. I was curious if anyone else is running SLI 980 KPE's and if so how the performance is? Will this be enough for 4K at playable frame rates?


----------



## Kimir

Me being silly and all, while waiting for my 980Ti HOF, I'm playing Crysis 3 with my 980 KPE @ 1600Mhz .













Only on 1080p as I'm waiting amazon to drop the price to get a second Dell U2515H.


----------



## rhymer362

I would think it would be . I have two 980ti/kpes . And one card was enough for max settings on bf4.


----------



## Evil-Mobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> I would think it would be . I have two 980ti/kpes . And one card was enough for max settings on bf4.


In 4K?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Me being silly and all, while waiting for my 980Ti HOF, I'm playing Crysis 3 with my 980 KPE @ 1600Mhz .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only on 1080p as I'm waiting amazon to drop the price to get a second Dell U2515H.


Good choice on the U2515H. I have two at work, love those monitors. But why you no 144Hz!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Mobo*
> 
> In 4K?


Depending on your frame-rates. Since I game at 144Hz, 1440P 144Hz is somewhat hard to achieve @ 4K using the up sampling technique in BF4. This is with AA off. I can manage about 90-140 at all times though so it's close.

60Hz with 2x 980Ti KPE and a strong CPU @ 4K should be fine in BF4.

I'm back to 1080P now though waiting for the PG279Q to come out at my local store.. 200FPS near constant @ 1080P ultra no AA single card is a bit fun..


----------



## rhymer362

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil-Mobo*
> 
> In 4K?


. Yes was getting about low 65 to high 75 before the new drivers were released around black ops 3 . After that my frame rates have dropped substantially. Now running 2 kpe 980tis it hovers around 100 fps. So I would think you should be able to do 60 if not more with 2 980s.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Good choice on the U2515H. I have two at work, love those monitors. But why you no 144Hz!


I already have one, got it for 340€ while those 144Hz are 700+. dafuq, no thank you. I ran mine at 80Hz for a while, wouldn't run Futuremark bench while doing so, got an error, huh. I'm not much of a player anyway.
Never seen a 120-144Hz with my own eyes yet but with the medication I'm taking, I am the slow part, not the PC or frequency of the monitor lol.
The hell with Asus, Acer and the like with ugly monitor too... c'mon dell, put a 120-144Hz in your classy and thin edge U2515H like, and I'll be going for it.


----------



## Evil-Mobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> . Yes was getting about low 65 to high 75 before the new drivers were released around black ops 3 . After that my frame rates have dropped substantially. Now running 2 kpe 980tis it hovers around 100 fps. So I would think you should be able to do 60 if not more with 2 980s.


Thanks for the clarification.....


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I already have one, got it for 340€ while those 144Hz are 700+. dafuq, no thank you. I ran mine at 80Hz for a while, wouldn't run Futuremark bench while doing so, got an error, huh. I'm not much of a player anyway.
> Never seen a 120-144Hz with my own eyes yet but with the medication I'm taking, I am the slow part, not the PC or frequency of the monitor lol.
> The hell with Asus, Acer and the like with ugly monitor too... c'mon dell, put a 120-144Hz in your classy and thin edge U2515H like, and I'll be going for it.


Oooo. The U2515H's are overclockable? 75Hz is bliss even when compared to 60Hz. Dell does have a 144Hz thin edge, just not IPS.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm

Was only 549.99 USD.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Oooo. The U2515H's are overclockable? 75Hz is bliss even when compared to 60Hz. Dell does have a 144Hz thin edge, just not IPS.
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_s2716dg.htm
> 
> Was only 549.99 USD.


Ahah I was reading that review just when I received the notification of your msg.








But yeah, not IPS, not thank you for me. Plus 650€ from what I can see over here, lmao.

I'm no expert, but I think it does... I can either turn off DSR and do that, not both. (I had some fun doing some 5k gaming with DSR







)


----------



## Gandyman

Hey guys

So been playing around with my 980ti classy for about two weeks now and could possibly use a few pointers 'cus a few things to do with this card baffle me.

I can run stable with +120mhz core +0 Memory. Load any benchmark (the ones i use are valley, heaven, firestrike, metro last light) it will run at 1502mhz for roughly 60 seconds, then throttle back to 1487 and sit there forever and ever. Now a few other weird things happen

1. If i put even +1 on Memory this OC becomes unstable and instantly crashes the driver

2. if i increase voltage from anything from +1 to +50 mV this OC becomes unstable and instantly crashes the driver

3. Switching to LN2 BIOS putting power target to 141% doesn't effect any of these settings at all, identical results

4. Unlike every other card I've owned I don't see any artifacting at all, it either works, or crashes driver

5. After each driver crash my card will run at 500mhz untill system is restarted

After changing my fan profile and putting the aircon down a bit in my office my card gets to 73c max, so temperature throttling is out of the question.

All my previous cards, you push core till it crashes or you see artifacts, then you increase voltage to stabilize it. This card cant handle any voltage at all, even with LN2 bios on, If i increase voltage the max OC i can get is roughly +50 on core. Without it I can get the +120 to work without crashing.

Is this normal for GM200? Am I being really noob and missing something? Should I RMA? Any Help / advice would be appreciated.

System specs are:

Rampage V Extreme, 5930k @ 4ghz, 32g Dom Plat @ 3ghz, 980ti Classy, EVGA Supernova G2 850PSU

edit: Windows 10 Pro, 359.00 Drivers (same happenes with 358.xx)


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> So been playing around with my 980ti classy for about two weeks now and could possibly use a few pointers 'cus a few things to do with this card baffle me.
> 
> I can run stable with +120mhz core +0 Memory. Load any benchmark (the ones i use are valley, heaven, firestrike, metro last light) it will run at 1502mhz for roughly 60 seconds, then throttle back to 1487 and sit there forever and ever. Now a few other weird things happen
> 
> 1. If i put even +1 on Memory this OC becomes unstable and instantly crashes the driver
> 
> 2. if i increase voltage from anything from +1 to +50 mV this OC becomes unstable and instantly crashes the driver
> 
> 3. Switching to LN2 BIOS putting power target to 141% doesn't effect any of these settings at all, identical results
> 
> 4. Unlike every other card I've owned I don't see any artifacting at all, it either works, or crashes driver
> 
> 5. After each driver crash my card will run at 500mhz untill system is restarted
> 
> After changing my fan profile and putting the aircon down a bit in my office my card gets to 73c max, so temperature throttling is out of the question.
> 
> All my previous cards, you push core till it crashes or you see artifacts, then you increase voltage to stabilize it. This card cant handle any voltage at all, even with LN2 bios on, If i increase voltage the max OC i can get is roughly +50 on core. Without it I can get the +120 to work without crashing.
> 
> Is this normal for GM200? Am I being really noob and missing something? Should I RMA? Any Help / advice would be appreciated.
> 
> System specs are:
> 
> Rampage V Extreme, 5930k @ 4ghz, 32g Dom Plat @ 3ghz, 980ti Classy, EVGA Supernova G2 850PSU
> 
> edit: Windows 10 Pro, 359.00 Drivers (same happenes with 358.xx)


What's the ASIC of your card and what are your default boost clock speeds? With +120 on the core ending up at 1487 MHz, it looks like your default boost clock is 1367, which is not very high.

With default settings my Classy boosts up to 1418 MHz and stabilizes at 1392 MHz.

Your temperatures look like your Classy is on air. Mine is too and adding voltage is absolutely useless when running on air.

I have mine running on 1.175v with clocks at 1475 MHz on the core and 3850 MHz on the memory.

It's very strange that you can't overclock your memory at all. I can go up to about 4000 MHz with no issues.


----------



## piee

`since installing windows 10 with dx12 10-15hz faster gaming OC at 1528,81.5asic classy


----------



## Gandyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> What's the ASIC of your card and what are your default boost clock speeds? With +120 on the core ending up at 1487 MHz, it looks like your default boost clock is 1367, which is not very high.
> 
> With default settings my Classy boosts up to 1418 MHz and stabilizes at 1392 MHz.
> 
> Your temperatures look like your Classy is on air. Mine is too and adding voltage is absolutely useless when running on air.
> 
> I have mine running on 1.175v with clocks at 1475 MHz on the core and 3850 MHz on the memory.
> 
> It's very strange that you can't overclock your memory at all. I can go up to about 4000 MHz with no issues.


its 68.9 ... pretty crap for a premium price card imo. Also why would it run at 1502ish for about a minute then drop down? And why wouldn't increasing voltage help stabalize higher clocks? On my old SLI 780s I could put volts to +50, core to +250 memory to +500 and top card would sit at exactly 85c and bottom at exactly 80c 24/7 stable as anything for about 2 years. why can I run at say 1450 fine then as soon as i turn on overvoltage (even if its set to +0) that clock becomes unstable and instantly crashes the driver? I was under the impression that more power should only make it more stable as long as it isn't overheating not less stable? I feel like something is wrong with my card. Why did I pay premium for extra power phases and dual bios's and higher power targets when the card is crashing without artifacting at 65c? =\


----------



## looniam

^temps matter more than voltage with maxwell. you will drop down a notch in clock speed or become unstable at 60c - 64c (and then another ~ 72c-74c).

get your ambient temps down if on air (open a window) use the classy_OC bios on kingpin cooling forum (has a 3450 max RPM), blast your fans 100% and lay off adding voltage.


----------



## Gandyman

Wow so completely different from my kepler I guess I had no idea that the different chips could seem so similar yet be completely different. So much to learn. Thanks guys for your help!


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piee*
> 
> `since installing windows 10 with dx12 10-15hz faster gaming OC at 1528,81.5asic classy


Great gpu, like 80+ Kingpin








Your max OC?


----------



## Subut

I have got the weirdest of problems, and i dont even see how this is possible. I flashed my 780ti classified bios's dozens of times before but this started happening a while back. When im flashing a bios on either the normal or the ln2 modes the flashed bios appears on both modes. For example; i flash evga stock on normal mode, the stock bios is now on both modes, i switch to ln2 mode and flash skyn3t's bios, the skyn3t bios is now on both modes. Am I missing something essential or my card is just borked in a weird way.


----------



## Djinn206

Did you try re-installing the nVidia drivers after flipping the switch? I always have to do it to get the other BIOS active with my 980 Ti Classy. Maybe it's the same with the 780 Ti Classy.


----------



## looniam

ya know you need to reboot after flipping the switch, right?


----------



## Subut

yeh i did reboot every time after flashing or flipping the switch, never tried reinstalling the driver again tho that seems weird


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> So been playing around with my 980ti classy for about two weeks now and could possibly use a few pointers 'cus a few things to do with this card baffle me.
> 
> I can run stable with +120mhz core +0 Memory. Load any benchmark (the ones i use are valley, heaven, firestrike, metro last light) it will run at 1502mhz for roughly 60 seconds, then throttle back to 1487 and sit there forever and ever. Now a few other weird things happen
> 
> 1. If i put even +1 on Memory this OC becomes unstable and instantly crashes the driver
> 
> 2. if i increase voltage from anything from +1 to +50 mV this OC becomes unstable and instantly crashes the driver
> 
> 3. Switching to LN2 BIOS putting power target to 141% doesn't effect any of these settings at all, identical results
> 
> 4. Unlike every other card I've owned I don't see any artifacting at all, it either works, or crashes driver
> 
> 5. After each driver crash my card will run at 500mhz untill system is restarted
> 
> After changing my fan profile and putting the aircon down a bit in my office my card gets to 73c max, so temperature throttling is out of the question.
> 
> All my previous cards, you push core till it crashes or you see artifacts, then you increase voltage to stabilize it. This card cant handle any voltage at all, even with LN2 bios on, If i increase voltage the max OC i can get is roughly +50 on core. Without it I can get the +120 to work without crashing.
> 
> Is this normal for GM200? Am I being really noob and missing something? Should I RMA? Any Help / advice would be appreciated.
> 
> System specs are:
> 
> Rampage V Extreme, 5930k @ 4ghz, 32g Dom Plat @ 3ghz, 980ti Classy, EVGA Supernova G2 850PSU
> 
> edit: Windows 10 Pro, 359.00 Drivers (same happenes with 358.xx)


1. Strange behavior, even under air, I was able to overclock my memory to 8000.
2. So much money was put into power delivery, but GM200 doesn't like it unless you are running very cool.
3. LN2 bios really doesn't do anything.
4. I am in the exact same situation.
5. Strange behavior.

The card will do a mini-throttle as soon as it hits 60 or so. That's why you are seeing the full speed and then a small throttle. If you can keep the card cooler, you will not see that mini-throttle.

Personally, I'd try to RMA it, but I'm not sure how you would... the old "it won't overclock like I want it to" excuse doesn't really work... does it?


----------



## bl4ckdot

Hey guys, just a quick question, what does the 980Ti Classy bios on the front page exactly do ? My classy is now watercooled (and its damn amazing !) so I was wondering.
Here are my 3DMark results : http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/9830#post_24669435


----------



## Death2Consoles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Hey guys, just a quick question, what does the 980Ti Classy bios on the front page exactly do ? My classy is now watercooled (and its damn amazing !) so I was wondering.
> Here are my 3DMark results : http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/9830#post_24669435


I'm wondering the same thing.. I'd like to flash the OC BIOS to my 980ti Classy but I'm unsure of the changes it's going to make so I'm not sure what to expect or what to look for after flashing.

Can someone explain what the BIOS in OP is doing in regards to fan speeds, power limits, voltage tables etc?


----------



## looniam

^same exact as the LN2 bios but higher max fan RPM.

E:
belay that, it also has 465rpm for min no 0rpm until 60c . .


----------



## Death2Consoles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ^same exact as the LN2 bios but higher max fan RPM.
> 
> E:
> belay that, it also has 465rpm for min no 0rpm until 60c . .


Thanks for the info..

Sounds pretty useless for my needs. My minimum fan is at like 20% and I have no need to go over 100% fan speeds, and the LN2 BIOS does me no favors either.


----------



## Nunzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death2Consoles*
> 
> Thanks for the info..
> 
> Sounds pretty useless for my needs. My minimum fan is at like 20% and I have no need to go over 100% fan speeds, and the LN2 BIOS does me no favors either.


I'm surprised that there isn't more moded bios's for this card .

my son just picked up a classy, it boost to 418 on the core out of the box, not bad at all.


----------



## delslow

Odd behavior. I ran some Firestrike Extreme last night and I was getting lower scores and less stability on the OC rom (141 TDP) as opposed to the stock rom (115 TDP). Anyone else notice this behavior? Could it have anything to do with my power supply? I'm running a Seasonic G series 650 and a slight OC on my i5-4670.

/shrug


----------



## Death2Consoles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nunzi*
> 
> I'm surprised that there isn't more moded bios's for this card .
> 
> my son just picked up a classy, it boost to 418 on the core out of the box, not bad at all.


Agreed, mine was boosting to 1409 out of the box, I was (and still am) very happy.. But I'm sure I could get more out of it with a modded BIOS, I just haven't found anything yet.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Yes. You shouldn't be seeing temps in excess of 60C under 3Dmark, with decent ambients. 72F-78F. If you are going over 60C at default voltages and 100% fan, it means that you need to apply TIM.
> 
> You really need to have "JUST" the right amount on these cards, too little = hot, too much = hot. I re-did the 2nd card, and it runs a lot cooler than the first


Just got my card a couple of weeks back and just ran across this post. In 3dMark I am getting to 68 degrees with stock clocks and voltage. Room temp is low 70's. So think I should reapply the TiM??


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Hey guys, the classified voltage controller for the 780ti, does it work with windows 10, it seems that it doesnt for me. Iv had to bring my clocks way down in order for games to be stable now. also can i upgrade from 2.0.4.3 to the 2.1.0 that is shown to work with the 980ti kp. Thanks. OH and I am on the normal bios right now but have the unlocked skynet version instead of the ln.


----------



## Shawnf77

Well changed my TIM. Gained 2 degrees C lol. Oh Well. Will do until I can get this block from EK. Just glad I got this nasty TIM off.


----------



## tigertank79

Hi friends, new msi afterburner 4.2.0 was released and now support gtx980 TI controller (IR3595A, same of Lightning)...but you have to add the card with a custom file.
Someone knows the procedure? I read here but it's too complicated for my poor English. Tnx


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Hi friends, new msi afterburner 4.2.0 was released and now support gtx980 TI controller (IR3595A, same of Lightning)...but you have to add the card with a custom file.
> Someone knows the procedure? I read here but it's too complicated for my poor English. Tnx


Extract this file and drop it in your msi afterburner installation folder root. Select third party for voltage control in afterburner settings menu after all that is done.

I believe you can change the name for your card type to if need be but I'll let you figure that part out once you get it working.

MSIAfterburneroemfile2.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## tigertank79

Thank you...but this is for Lightning...
Classified has same controller but I presume different id string and voltage regulator parameters...or have you tested it on Classified card?

EDIT
From Unwinder: _"Both good and bad news. Good: device 08 on bus 4 is indeed IR3595A. Bad: it is located in non-standard address range invisible to AB, so you cannot unlock support for this card with 4.2.0. But I can extend address range in the next version."_

Voltage support for gtx980Ti Classy is possible, but not in 4.2.0.
Waiting for future version with extended address range.


----------



## Kimir

Good, at least I get it working for the 780Ti KPE. No luck for the KFA² 980Ti HOF, must be the same reason as the EVGA (using IR3595A as well).


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Good, at least I get it working for the 780Ti KPE. No luck for the KFA² 980Ti HOF, must be the same reason as the EVGA (using IR3595A as well).


I see your PM, KFA2 also has controller in bus 4 device 08 like Classy. Probably same situation...


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> I see your PM, KFA2 also has controller in bus 4 device 08 like Classy. Probably same situation...


Thanks, well then we wait for the new version with compatibility. Not that it rly matter since voltage doesn't help much if at all with maxwell.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Thanks, well then we wait for the new version with compatibility. Not that it rly matter since voltage doesn't help much if at all with maxwell.


Exactly, but a good add because I prefer afterburner


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Exactly, but a good add because I prefer afterburner


Same here.
BTW, a word of caution for 780Ti KPE user, especially if you are using the two dip switch on the back of the card.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF




----------



## tigertank79

Great Results, congratulations








I presume nitrogen and a very good asic card


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

That was Kingpin's results, yea some nice results there. http://hwbot.org/newsflash/3248_kingpin_strikes_gold_in_all_1xgpu_3dmark_fire_strike_presets_with_2.2ghz_geforce_gtx_980_ti


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> That was Kingpin's results, yea some nice results there. http://hwbot.org/newsflash/3248_kingpin_strikes_gold_in_all_1xgpu_3dmark_fire_strike_presets_with_2.2ghz_geforce_gtx_980_ti


Daaaaaayum.


----------



## Kimir

@tigertank79 I just saw the word from unwinder that he submitted the new rev. of AB 4.2.0 with classy and hof support, oh yis!








We might have it faster than expected.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> @tigertank79 I just saw the word from unwinder that he submitted the new rev. of AB 4.2.0 with classy and hof support, oh yis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We might have it faster than expected.


The only thing this brings to the 980ti Classy is unlocked voltage control for the memory, right?


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> @tigertank79 I just saw the word from unwinder that he submitted the new rev. of AB 4.2.0 with classy and hof support, oh yis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We might have it faster than expected.


So we are still waiting for the update for the Classy right??


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> The only thing this brings to the 980ti Classy is unlocked voltage control for the memory, right?


I'm not sure really. Control for vcore that's a sure thing. I don't even have that card. xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> So we are still waiting for the update for the Classy right??


Yup.


----------



## KickAssCop

Ordered my fourth classified card. Let's hope I win the lottery this time.
Previously 70.3 that is currently installed. 72.7 I busted. 71.7 I sold off to retry.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Yesterday we released MSI Afterburner 4.2.0, unfortunately for GeForce GTX 980 Ti Lightning owners there has been a mixup in the database with a device_ID. This has been fixed. Please re-download the software after which you will notice the card is recognized properly. If you want extended voltage ranges with your Lightning to something extreme please go to preferences -> general and select 'extended MSI' at the unlock voltage box. *Also we recompiled the binaries with slight changes in the IR3595A detection implementation, this allows users to unlock support the 980 Ti cards from other vendors (EVGA, KFA2 and GALAX) through the 3rd party database mode.*


Download link


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> @tigertank79 I just saw the word from unwinder that he submitted the new rev. of AB 4.2.0 with classy and hof support, oh yis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We might have it faster than expected.


LINK
Classy and HOF codes, for MSIAfterburner.oem2 file.









With my Classy I dont have any gpu gain with overvolt...but it's still a welcome addition.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> LINK
> Classy and HOF codes, for MSIAfterburner.oem2 file.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Classy I dont have any gpu gain with overvolt...but it's still a welcome addition.


Tried it on my hof but doesn't work

this is my i2cdum file maybe someone can assist me. I know I'm asking in the wrong section lol

Forgot to mention. I'm using a 980ti hof and a custom bios. could that be the issue? I will switch to the stock bios. At least I have a dual bios button at the back.

I have the latest 4.2.0 build 7826 that was uploaded today

i2cdump.txt 16k .txt file


----------



## tigertank79

Very strange.....your i2c dump has nothing at bus 4, device 08. It works if you have parameters in this position(like mine or Kimir's HOF).
Ask here


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Very strange.....your i2c dump has nothing at bus 4, device 08. It works if you have parameters in this position(like mine or Kimir's HOF).
> Ask here


but could the reason be the custom bios? I also find it strange and I wonder if I was sold a "fake" card. i know not really fake but one without the IR3595 controller


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> but could the reason be the custom bios? I also find it strange and I wonder if I was sold a "fake" card. i know not really fake but one without the IR3595 controller


I dont think that a modded bios makes a difference, I use it myself.
Try to check the pcb of your gtx980Ti HOF, controller(IR3595A) is same...

A screenshot-test of my AB.



http://imgur.com/xunP5Fz


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> I dont think that a modded bios makes a difference, I use it myself.
> Try to check the pcb of your gtx980Ti HOF, controller(IR3595A) is same...
> 
> A screenshot-test of my AB.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/xunP5Fz


What i can find on the net it should be the same. So I don't understand. maybe it comes with 2 versions like they did with the galax 980 hof that had a v1 and v2 with v2 being a cut down version. if so last time I'm supporting Galax/KFa2 ever again. I don't want to open my card just to check.


----------



## DiceAir

oops wrong thread..lol


----------



## AndreTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Download link


Great! Does it work also on the KPE?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Great! Does it work also on the KPE?


With the 780Ti KPE, it does. I haven't tried with my 980 KPE tho, as it's unplugged now.


----------



## AndreTM

Thank you mate! I mean the 980Ti KPE but there shouldn't be differecens between PCBs.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreTM*
> 
> Thank you mate! I mean the 980Ti KPE but there shouldn't be differecens between PCBs.


It depends on the voltage controller. gtx980TI Classy and KPE should have the same.
Test with Classy code:

Code:



Code:


;OEM

[VEN_10DE&DEV_17C8&SUBSYS_49983842&REV_??]

Desc                                    = EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified
VDDC_Generic_Detection                  = 0
VDDC_IR3595A_Detection                  = 08h

Change GUID and Desc


----------



## AndreTM

I'll do it mate!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quick question ...

I have noticed every now and then that the White LED's on the "spine" of the card and the LED lit logos sometimes flicker (almost like sudden breathing mode) and then go steady again ...

Is this a fault on my card or is this normal ? (can't be PSU as it is new and I tried a different one and it still does it)


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> It depends on the voltage controller. gtx980TI Classy and KPE should have the same.
> Test with Classy code:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ;OEM
> 
> [VEN_10DE&DEV_17C8&SUBSYS_49983842&REV_??]
> 
> Desc                                    = EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified
> VDDC_Generic_Detection                  = 0
> VDDC_IR3595A_Detection                  = 08h
> 
> Change GUID and Desc


I made the file and added the Oem code. I now get the third party option but cant get it to say Classy In the AB banner or unlock memory voltage control. What file do I need to look in to see if the detection code actually changed? Or to change it? In the "I" menu it says still Rev_A1&Bus_1&Dev_0&FN_0.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> I made the file and added the Oem code. I now get the third party option but cant get it to say Classy In the AB banner or unlock memory voltage control. What file do I need to look in to see if the detection code actually changed? Or to change it? In the "I" menu it says still Rev_A1&Bus_1&Dev_0&FN_0.


Your GUID dont change...,memory voltage control is not present, only for gpu.
For VDD Controller in "i" menu I have: IR3595A on I2C bus 4, device 08h
And my GUID is "VEN_10DE&DEV_17C8&SUBSYS_49983842&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0" like before.
If you have problem read and post here


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Quick question ...
> 
> I have noticed every now and then that the White LED's on the "spine" of the card and the LED lit logos sometimes flicker (almost like sudden breathing mode) and then go steady again ...
> 
> Is this a fault on my card or is this normal ? (can't be PSU as it is new and I tried a different one and it still does it)


Do you have one of the earlier released KPE's? I think I remember vince saying something about it, if I remember correctly he said it wasnt a serious issue but something they fixed in later revisions


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Do you have one of the earlier released KPE's? I think I remember vince saying something about it, if I remember correctly he said it wasnt a serious issue but something they fixed in later revisions


Is there a way to check if I have an earlier version or not ? ... What do you consider not serious ... haha

RMA for me would be a real pain, cost me R5000 (+- $370) just to get the card from the US to my country ... haha ... Would hate to have to send it back and get it back again


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Download link


Is it in the default client, or do we have to go through
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Is there a way to check if I have an earlier version or not ? ... What do you consider not serious ... haha
> 
> RMA for me would be a real pain, cost me R5000 (+- $370) just to get the card from the US to my country ... haha ... Would hate to have to send it back and get it back again


But you are the "Emissary of Pain"!!!


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> Is it in the default client, or do we have to go through
> But you are the "Emissary of Pain"!!!


LOL ... If I have to RMA, my bank account will commit Seppuku


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Is there a way to check if I have an earlier version or not ? ... What do you consider not serious ... haha
> 
> RMA for me would be a real pain, cost me R5000 (+- $370) just to get the card from the US to my country ... haha ... Would hate to have to send it back and get it back again


I believe so only if you have an I2C, or RPI to interface with the embedded controller.

On the KPE forum, there's also instructions on how to update it if you do so desire.

It's pretty dangerous though, I wouldn't muck with it, unless the occasional flashing bothers you quite a bit.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I believe so only if you have an I2C, or RPI to interface with the embedded controller.
> 
> On the KPE forum, there's also instructions on how to update it if you do so desire.
> 
> It's pretty dangerous though, I wouldn't muck with it, unless the occasional flashing bothers you quite a bit.


I will see if I can find it on the KPE forum just for a read ... If there is a chance of bricking the card I would never take that chance. Thanks for the info !


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Is there a way to check if I have an earlier version or not ? ... What do you consider not serious ... haha
> 
> RMA for me would be a real pain, cost me R5000 (+- $370) just to get the card from the US to my country ... haha ... Would hate to have to send it back and get it back again


Mine was purchased on 8/13/15 and if I remember correctly it was one of the early batches, as far as I know it does not suffer from the issue but I remember someone else in here asking Vince about it. If he steps in maybe he can comment
but yeah it wont affect anything else just a minor annoyance from what I understand.
Also there is a date code on a square sticker under the cooler but unfortunately no date to compare it to cause we dont know when the updated cards were released, sorry I couldnt help more.


----------



## ofire

Hey guys, just got my first EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified with ASIC of 78.2% not too shabby I would say. It boosts to around 1430 without messing with any settings, so I plan to start seeing what I can push over the weekend when I have the spare time.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my first EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified with ASIC of 78.2% not too shabby I would say. It boosts to around 1430 without messing with any settings, so I plan to start seeing what I can push over the weekend when I have the spare time.


Man you got a good one. I have three and the best one is 73%


----------



## Kimir

Damn you've got a good ASIC, I guess they didn't kept them all for the KPE. You can still win the lottery with the regular classy, nice.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Damn you've got a good ASIC, I guess they didn't kept them all for the KPE. You can still win the lottery with the regular classy, nice.


Yeah, I scored an 80 and a 75 ASIC. I don't Spend much time overclocking, but they both do 1550mhz in games.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Hey guys....

So I just got a GTX 980 KPE, and am finding that the memory is topping out on me around 1930MHz...... any chance of going past that with more voltage? And if so, how do I increase the VRAM voltage, and verify that the number is in fact increasing. I tried the classified tool, but not sure if it's doing anything, and it certainly did not increase the core voltage when I tried it.

Just as a reference, my ASIC is only around 64.5%, but I have been able to hit a max core clock of 1525MHz with overboost set to 1212mv, and P_X is reporting 1.18v under load.


----------



## delslow

This might sound stupid, but I seem to be having better luck with stable overclocks while UNDERvolting my 980ti Classified... Maxwell sure hates volts.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Yeah, I scored an 80 and a 75 ASIC. I don't Spend much time overclocking, but they both do 1550mhz in games.


Seriously you can game at 1550mhz in games like fc4 without crashes? When I had my 75.2 asic 980ti KPE it couldnt reach 1550mhz let alone game there stable


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Seriously you can game at 1550mhz in games like fc4 without crashes? When I had my 75.2 asic 980ti KPE it couldnt reach 1550mhz let alone game there stable


Why would I lie? I posted vids of playing GTA5 at those speeds. Played that game all summer long until Black Ops 3 came out.

And yes, there is a slight boost Compared to running at 1430mhz.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> This might sound stupid, but I seem to be having better luck with stable overclocks while UNDERvolting my 980ti Classified... Maxwell sure hates volts.


What a twist!


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my first EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified with ASIC of 78.2% not too shabby I would say. It boosts to around 1430 without messing with any settings, so I plan to start seeing what I can push over the weekend when I have the spare time.


Not too shabby? LOL........
78.2% is a good asic and if you have vram Samsung also, you have a great card









MIne is 69,7% and with EK fullcover(max 36-37°C) I go only up to 1525Mhz. With Hynix vram I tested max 8400Mhz in bench.
Overvolt dont help....I dont have more gain....only more stability of framerate.
For gaming I use 1500/7800 1,23V(from afterburner).


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> This might sound stupid, but I seem to be having better luck with stable overclocks while UNDERvolting my 980ti Classified... Maxwell sure hates volts.


Hi, how you undervolt classy? I like do so and still maintain the auto voltage switching when in idle


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Hi, how you undervolt classy? I like do so and still maintain the auto voltage switching when in idle


I'm using the new AB 4.2.0 with custom oem file.

For those that are curious, here's a breakdown of my DMM readings under load. The Vcore settings are somehow hardcoded and any selection between the two numbers will automatically select the closest number that I listed.

Code:



Code:


Vcore  /  DMM Reading
--------------------------------
1.169  /  1.183
1.181  /  1.196
1.194  /  1.208
1.206  /  1.221
AUTO   /  1.227
1.219  /  1.234
1.231  /  1.247
1.244  /  1.259
1.256  /  1.272
1.269  /  1.285
1.281  /  1.298
1.294  /  1.311

I seem to run a more stable overclock when I run a Vcore of 1.206. Maybe this helps someone, maybe I just wasted my time... who knows. =P


----------



## gh0stp1rate

How come I'm not able to flash the BIOS on my 980 Ti Classy's? When I try to with NVFlash, it gives me a error message saying "No NVIDIA display adapters found."


----------



## looniam

get a newer version of NVflash.


----------



## gh0stp1rate

The version I have is v5.163.0.1 which I downloaded from Guru3D.com. Where can I get the latest version if there is one?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stp1rate*
> 
> The version I have is v5.163.0.1 which I downloaded from Guru3D.com. Where can I get the latest version if there is one?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> get a *newer version of NVflash*.


bolded the link for ya.


----------



## gh0stp1rate

LOL Thanks man, didn't even notice that you linked it.

EDIT: Okay the new version can now detect my GPU's, but now when I try to flash one of them, I get this error message saying: "The flasher cannot automatic disable the NV driver on Windows x64, please use the flasher 64-bit version instead."


----------



## looniam

there is both x86 and x64 versions. either delete the x86version of specify nvflashx64.exe @ command prompt.

seriously, i just drag the bios.rom file over the nvflashx64.exe file in windows explorer;

after UAC (click ok), disables driver, command prompt window pops up, press "y", reboot, BOOM.

E:
you may need to turn off write protect . .so the command prompt would be necessary for the "-6" switch


----------



## Death2Consoles

Can anyone point me in the direction of how to keep my card from throttling a bit at 62C (or somewhere around there) so I can just keep it at 1500? It keeps bumping down to like 1484 or so.

Do I need a modded BIOS and if so, is there a BIOS modification tool for these yet?


----------



## Jotole

Hi guys,

You have a GTX 980 Classified, I changed my bios for the first page, and yet I can not see the voltage controller in my MSI, something escapes me, could you tell me ??

Thank you very much

Sorry for my English


----------



## Kimir

Once you have put the MSIAfterburner.oem2 in AB folder, restart AB and go select the proper option.

that's with my 780Ti KPE

And that with my 980Ti HOF


----------



## Jotole

Hello Kimir,

As usual, I do not know why that happens.







.


----------



## Jotole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> I made the file and added the Oem code. I now get the third party option but cant get it to say Classy In the AB banner or unlock memory voltage control. What file do I need to look in to see if the detection code actually changed? Or to change it? In the "I" menu it says still Rev_A1&Bus_1&Dev_0&FN_0.


Well, it seems I've got it ...... !!!

I copied the file that has been a partner behind. And that worked. But now I have another problem. 1.28 If applied, the voltage range up to 1.25. I is not stable and the OC.



Thank you very much


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death2Consoles*
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of how to keep my card from throttling a bit at 62C (or somewhere around there) so I can just keep it at 1500? It keeps bumping down to like 1484 or so.
> 
> Do I need a modded BIOS and if so, is there a BIOS modification tool for these yet?


Try this first.
Pull the heat sink, clean the thermal paste material from both and reapply. Then retest and let us know the results.

SS


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Where can I get the MSIAfterburner.oem2 file?


----------



## Jotole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stp1rate*
> 
> Where can I get the MSIAfterburner.oem2 file?


 MSIAfterburneroemfile2.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jotole*
> 
> MSIAfterburneroemfile2.zip 0k .zip file


Thanks man!


----------



## Death2Consoles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jotole*
> 
> MSIAfterburneroemfile2.zip 0k .zip file


Thanks!


----------



## ofire

So, overclocking this card is a pain in the @$$. Every time I get a driver crash while trying to overclock it locks the core speed to 594 and I have to reinstall the driver to unlock it.

For now, it looks like my card really does not like to push past the 1500Mhz mark without serious cooling, and I'm in the same boat as other people, adding more to the core voltage really does not add any stability whatsoever.

EDIT: so restarting twice instead of once seems to clear it up for me.


----------



## Kimir

You are doing it wrong. Restarting the pc should do it, if you have a single card, disable it in device manager and re-enable it back and you're good to go too.


----------



## ofire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You are doing it wrong. Restarting the pc should do it, if you have a single card, disable it in device manager and re-enable it back and you're good to go too.


Ah, ty for that tidbit, makes life much easier. Also here is a screen of my game stable OC.

Also wanted to ask, if I wanted to remove and reapply the thermal compound to the gpu/heatsink would arctic silver 5 work? or should I use something different?

edit: well, I just removed and replaced the thermal gunk on it, was dried out and not very well spread by the looks, so hopefully it will be slightly cooler now in heavy usage.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

So I'm having problems with one of my 780 classifieds. The GPU tends to crash and the debug LED's for the voltage, mem, and aux power goes out, and the PC ends up crashing. The PSU is an Evga Supernova G2 1000 Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> So I'm having problems with one of my 780 classifieds. The GPU tends to crash and the debug LED's for the voltage, mem, and aux power goes out, and the PC ends up crashing. The PSU is an Evga Supernova G2 1000 Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


How much of an overclock are you running on it, what temperatures are it running at, and what drivers are you using? Did you notice this after changing to some of the newer 35x.xx drivers?


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Hello all EVGA owners!

So i thought i come over here and post my thoughts about it...
Could it be that the 900 series from EVGA are having issues with the boost / power or voltage controllers?

Because for me it's the 2nd time i have to fix [*mr-dark fixed it*] a vbios due to a B2D issue in Elite Dangerous .
The first one i got had a higher asic than the one i have right now but she was more stable than the first one .
The 2nd one had only an issue on Elite Dangerous, all my other games worked well .

C&P from the Elite Thread > http://www.overclock.net/t/1505555/official-elite-dangerous-information-and-discussion-thread/2080_40#post_24702554

First of all i baked in max boost and edited my bios and deactivated the boost via MBT, so it's kinda a boost or power issue with EVGA-Cards.
Possible is also a voltage controller issue...but who knows...








So now i'm stable but it's the 2nd time i have to fix a 980 classy gpu ?!
And why the hell isn't EVGA aware of this ?









We'll this is something that really sucks...and who tells me if i'd rma it ,that i comes back with a fix ?! No way atm !

So would you guys say do a rma instead of that what i did?

EVGA 980 SC CTD issue:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3l95ct/to_gtx_980_sc_users_having_ctd_issues/


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> This might sound stupid, but I seem to be having better luck with stable overclocks while UNDERvolting my 980ti Classified... Maxwell sure hates volts.


Not stupid at all. I have experienced the same thing....

I seemed to have found much better clocks use stock voltages or lower. Adding voltage just creates all sorts of issues.

I found that on my 64% ASIC 980 KPE I can boost to 1525MHz on around 1.19v under load. Going higher to 1.2 reduces the stable clock to 1510..... going lower to around 1.175-1.18 reduces the stable clock to 1515...

This took HOURS of testing to figure out as I'm coming from AMD where overclocking is old school... you juice it, you increase the fan, and you start pushing the slider until it craps out....


----------



## pipes

Sad to buy a video card so expensive and not being able to accommodate liquid with a water block created for her ... it failed by evga !!!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> Sad to buy a video card so expensive and not being able to accommodate liquid with a water block created for her ... it failed by evga !!!


I don't follow? You can put these cards under water..... I just don't see the need to do it.... they do about the same on water as they do on air, within 20-30mhz anyways.....

I got this card BNIB as an even trade on an R9 Fury I had, so my investment was only $520... which is a good deal for a new KPE in the box


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I agree. Also, there is a compatible full coverage block for it that does a rather good job of things, available from ek waterblocks.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Not stupid at all. I have experienced the same thing....
> 
> I seemed to have found much better clocks use stock voltages or lower. Adding voltage just creates all sorts of issues.
> 
> I found that on my 64% ASIC 980 KPE I can boost to 1525MHz on around 1.19v under load. Going higher to 1.2 reduces the stable clock to 1510..... going lower to around 1.175-1.18 reduces the stable clock to 1515...
> 
> This took HOURS of testing to figure out as I'm coming from AMD where overclocking is old school... you juice it, you increase the fan, and you start pushing the slider until it craps out....


So what is the point of getting a 980 ti Classified at this point. If the voltage doesn't matter, I could have just played the Silicon Lottery on any 980 ti. Why do I need all that extra cooling and power delivery? This may go down as the worst Classified card to date. Maybe that's why it was only like 50 bucks more than the 980 Ti SC+ with backplate.

/shrug


----------



## Kimir

The point? They perform well when frozen, that's it.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> So what is the point of getting a 980 ti Classified at this point. If the voltage doesn't matter, I could have just played the Silicon Lottery on any 980 ti. Why do I need all that extra cooling and power delivery? This may go down as the worst Classified card to date. Maybe that's why it was only like 50 bucks more than the 980 Ti SC+ with backplate.
> 
> /shrug


actually it was just $20 more ($679 vs $699); it was $50 more than reference. and now having a SC+ w/blackplate i can say it was worth it.

1. getting a probe it and using a DMM.
2. adjusting voltage in real time instead of editing bios, flashing and rebooting.
3. dual bios.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I don't follow? You can put these cards under water..... I just don't see the need to do it.... they do about the same on water as they do on air, within 20-30mhz anyways.....
> 
> I got this card BNIB as an even trade on an R9 Fury I had, so my investment was only $520... which is a good deal for a new KPE in the box


What he was saying is that there isn't a block made just for the 980ti Classified. The block Ek has is from the 780 Classy and its not full coverage.


----------



## ofire

What are you guys max temps running at under 100% gpu load? i feel like 70-73C is slightly high? granted before i replaced the thermal compound I was hitting 76-77C so it did help my temps slightly, but this is with stock voltage still and a very aggressive fan curve, not to mention my ambient temps are very low, like less than 20C room temp. Idk, maybe im paranoid I messed up the reapplication of the thermal.


----------



## Death2Consoles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> What are you guys max temps running at under 100% gpu load? i feel like 70-73C is slightly high? granted before i replaced the thermal compound I was hitting 76-77C so it did help my temps slightly, but this is with stock voltage still and a very aggressive fan curve, not to mention my ambient temps are very low, like less than 20C room temp. Idk, maybe im paranoid I messed up the reapplication of the thermal.


64C on my card, I have decent airflow in my case but it's not excellent, I also have an aggressive fan curve of 65C = 100% My ambient temps are 65F-70F

I haven't tried Trine yet, for some reason that always baked my 670 well beyond what BF4 or GTAV would do, for example.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ofire*
> 
> What are you guys max temps running at under 100% gpu load? i feel like 70-73C is slightly high? granted before i replaced the thermal compound I was hitting 76-77C so it did help my temps slightly, but this is with stock voltage still and a very aggressive fan curve, not to mention my ambient temps are very low, like less than 20C room temp. Idk, maybe im paranoid I messed up the reapplication of the thermal.


I run a steady 72c at 1525 1.2v, but that's at 4k... At 1440 or less, only hits 69 or 70.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> What he was saying is that there isn't a block made just for the 980ti Classified. The block Ek has is from the 780 Classy and its not full coverage.


It covers the main vrms, core, and memory chips. Only thing it doesn't cover are the memory vrms (which work perfectly fine as is until you're seriously pushing things, and by that point you're already into subzero methods), and the block doesn't happen to physically cover the entire card, which was stated as being a decision to keep costs lower. All the core items that require cooling are cooled, and therefore it's a full coverage block according to manufacturers.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It covers the main vrms, core, and memory chips. Only thing it doesn't cover are the memory vrms (which work perfectly fine as is until you're seriously pushing things, and by that point you're already into subzero methods), and the block doesn't happen to physically cover the entire card, which was stated as being a decision to keep costs lower. All the core items that require cooling are cooled, and therefore it's a full coverage block according to manufacturers.


It's a comparison thing... we just want the cool things the other non-reference 980ti's are getting.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I don't follow? You can put these cards under water..... I just don't see the need to do it.... they do about the same on water as they do on air, within 20-30mhz anyways.....
> 
> I got this card BNIB as an even trade on an R9 Fury I had, so my investment was only $520... which is a good deal for a new KPE in the box


Maybe even more than 20/30 MHz, but my speech is this: you can equip it with a card so costly a waterblock older than 3 years ago and not create a new one? possible that the kingpin model presents a waterblock customized and newly created, 780 of this classified can not even cover all the VRM EK ... bankruptcy, followed by EVGA, a company I considered the most serious and the most creative in terms of design


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> Hello all EVGA owners!
> 
> So i thought i come over here and post my thoughts about it...
> Could it be that the 900 series from EVGA are having issues with the boost / power or voltage controllers?
> 
> Because for me it's the 2nd time i have to fix [*mr-dark fixed it*] a vbios due to a B2D issue in Elite Dangerous .
> The first one i got had a higher asic than the one i have right now but she was more stable than the first one .
> The 2nd one had only an issue on Elite Dangerous, all my other games worked well .
> 
> C&P from the Elite Thread > http://www.overclock.net/t/1505555/official-elite-dangerous-information-and-discussion-thread/2080_40#post_24702554
> 
> First of all i baked in max boost and edited my bios and deactivated the boost via MBT, so it's kinda a boost or power issue with EVGA-Cards.
> Possible is also a voltage controller issue...but who knows...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now i'm stable but it's the 2nd time i have to fix a 980 classy gpu ?!
> And why the hell isn't EVGA aware of this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll this is something that really sucks...and who tells me if i'd rma it ,that i comes back with a fix ?! No way atm !
> 
> So would you guys say do a rma instead of that what i did?
> 
> EVGA 980 SC CTD issue:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3l95ct/to_gtx_980_sc_users_having_ctd_issues/


Nobody respond ? really ?


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It covers the main vrms, core, and memory chips. Only thing it doesn't cover are the memory vrms (which work perfectly fine as is until you're seriously pushing things, and by that point you're already into subzero methods), and the block doesn't happen to physically cover the entire card, which was stated as being a decision to keep costs lower. All the core items that require cooling are cooled, and therefore it's a full coverage block according to manufacturers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> It's a comparison thing... we just want the cool things the other non-reference 980ti's are getting.


Agreed. Over the last couple of years the one card I always wanted was a Classified. The year I grab one the make a separate Kingpin design. Wont say I have buyers remorse because I still love the looks of the card a it preforms exceptional. Just feel like Evga doesn't support this one as much now that there is a stand alone Kingpin.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I run a steady 72c at 1525 1.2v, but that's at 4k... At 1440 or less, only hits 69 or 70.


Get a block on it and it'll fly. Hardest i've pushed my 980KPE was 1600/8500 in Catzilla 720p. It has ran at 1555MHz/9000 for some other things. 1.212mV Core and 1.75V memory i think. Load temps are only at worst 36C. On a chilly day it does under 30C load.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Get a block on it and it'll fly. Hardest i've pushed my 980KPE was 1600/8500 in Catzilla 720p. It has ran at 1555MHz/9000 for some other things. 1.212mV Core and 1.75V memory i think. Load temps are only at worst 36C. On a chilly day it does under 30C load.


How do I get more out of my memory? How do I increase voltage?

Everything I read says the memory on these will clock like crazy, but mine won't budge past 7740 stable.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> How do I get more out of my memory? How do I increase voltage?
> 
> Everything I read says the memory on these will clock like crazy, but mine won't budge past 7740 stable.


Use the Classified controller to increase the memory voltage. A little bit of PLL Voltage helps too - around 1.113V. Stock memory voltage is 1.6V. Sometimes the tool sets 1.395V for some reason but at the stock memory speed that's fine.

Also give the new BIOS a shot to see if you can go higher.

https://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3659 exe is 4th link.


----------



## Vayne4800

I have been away from this thread for a long long time, a month to two, since I bought my SLI EVGA 980 Ti KPE. I failed to have any sort of overclock on these cards. I did the following without success:

- Improved case airflow by having two front inflow fans, two inflow side fans, one outflow back fan and two outflow top fans.
- Redid the thermal paste multiple times and in different configurations; pea, spread, line and cross without noticeable gains. I guess EVGA did fine with factory paste.
- I used different custom fan profiles and settled with an aggressive fun for stock clocks. Temperatures never exceed 75C in most demanding applications. Usually in range of 60-70C.
- I tried almost everything in the book; small steps clocks, power limit, temperature limit, voltages and basically anything that doesn't involve external modding.

Anyway, I know that I have spent money for no gains and I have settled to run the cards on stock clocks (boosts to 1404Mhz). I used to run this setup on a QNIX QX2710 1440p, not overclocked, monitor through DVI cable and I would get a Firestrike score of ~24700 which I was happy about. I used Steam Link without any weird issues. All was well. Also note that power management was set to adaptive, so my GPUs would downclock to 135Mhz as intended.

Recently, I bought an XB271HU 1440p 165Hz monitor. I run it with 144Hz and G-Sync enabled and connected through Displayport (the mini one). Nothing else changed on the GPU side. Firestrike score came down to 23700 with and without G-Sync. This was still a minor concern. As I used Steamlink, I noticed that after about 30-60 minute session, when I get back to my desktop, the monitor would erratically flicker. Restarting the machine would solve that. Ofcourse, the main GPU would run at a higher clock rate than 135MHz. It would be about ~800Mhz. The second one stays at 135Mhz. This was about over a week ago.

A few days ago, while playing Black Ops 3 campaign and during a cutscene, the monitor started to flicker and one of the GPUs fan would rev to max. A moment later, the screens goes blank and PC freezes with the bottom GPU having its LEDs flickering between Red and Blue. It's fan was at max rev and a burning smell came from the case. I turned off the PC and noticed that the smell is coming from the bottom card. I tried starting the machine again without success. Removed the bottom card and PC would start fine. Re-installed second card again and it would not be detected by OS. Do note that the bottom GPU fan would be at max rev whenever I power on the machine regardless. it basically died on me.

The card has been sent for RMA. Now the thing is, I am not sure what caused this. Here are some of my thoughts about the problem:

- Could be the mix between 144Hz refresh rate, low GPU utilization, power on adaptive and one card running at ~800Mhz while other stays at 135Mhz.
- Somehow when running Steamlink, which I believe can only stream at a maximum of 60 FPS / 60 Hz (TV limit) while the PC is running at 144Hz might cause some stress somewhere somehow.
- EVGA 980 Ti KPE just randomly dies as it has been reported previously.
- A combination of the above three.

I want to know what might be the cause of the issue to prevent future repeat of this problem. Kinda bugs me that a $850 card would die on me.

Thoughts and comments?


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I have been away from this thread for a long long time, a month to two, since I bought my SLI EVGA 980 Ti KPE. I failed to have any sort of overclock on these cards. I did the following without success:
> 
> - Improved case airflow by having two front inflow fans, two inflow side fans, one outflow back fan and two outflow top fans.
> - Redid the thermal paste multiple times and in different configurations; pea, spread, line and cross without noticeable gains. I guess EVGA did fine with factory paste.
> - I used different custom fan profiles and settled with an aggressive fun for stock clocks. Temperatures never exceed 75C in most demanding applications. Usually in range of 60-70C.
> - I tried almost everything in the book; small steps clocks, power limit, temperature limit, voltages and basically anything that doesn't involve external modding.
> 
> Anyway, I know that I have spent money for no gains and I have settled to run the cards on stock clocks (boosts to 1404Mhz). I used to run this setup on a QNIX QX2710 1440p, not overclocked, monitor through DVI cable and I would get a Firestrike score of ~24700 which I was happy about. I used Steam Link without any weird issues. All was well. Also note that power management was set to adaptive, so my GPUs would downclock to 135Mhz as intended.
> 
> Recently, I bought an XB271HU 1440p 165Hz monitor. I run it with 144Hz and G-Sync enabled and connected through Displayport (the mini one). Nothing else changed on the GPU side. Firestrike score came down to 23700 with and without G-Sync. This was still a minor concern. As I used Steamlink, I noticed that after about 30-60 minute session, when I get back to my desktop, the monitor would erratically flicker. Restarting the machine would solve that. Ofcourse, the main GPU would run at a higher clock rate than 135MHz. It would be about ~800Mhz. The second one stays at 135Mhz. This was about over a week ago.
> 
> A few days ago, while playing Black Ops 3 campaign and during a cutscene, the monitor started to flicker and one of the GPUs fan would rev to max. A moment later, the screens goes blank and PC freezes with the bottom GPU having its LEDs flickering between Red and Blue. It's fan was at max rev and a burning smell came from the case. I turned off the PC and noticed that the smell is coming from the bottom card. I tried starting the machine again without success. Removed the bottom card and PC would start fine. Re-installed second card again and it would not be detected by OS. Do note that the bottom GPU fan would be at max rev whenever I power on the machine regardless. it basically died on me.
> 
> The card has been sent for RMA. Now the thing is, I am not sure what caused this. Here are some of my thoughts about the problem:
> 
> - Could be the mix between 144Hz refresh rate, low GPU utilization, power on adaptive and one card running at ~800Mhz while other stays at 135Mhz.
> - Somehow when running Steamlink, which I believe can only stream at a maximum of 60 FPS / 60 Hz (TV limit) while the PC is running at 144Hz might cause some stress somewhere somehow.
> - EVGA 980 Ti KPE just randomly dies as it has been reported previously.
> - A combination of the above three.
> 
> I want to know what might be the cause of the issue to prevent future repeat of this problem. Kinda bugs me that a $850 card would die on me.
> 
> Thoughts and comments?


No clue about the issues but the overclocking I can help on. Put the fans next to the GPUs sucking air out, two air ins, at the bottom or front and one sucking out the back.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I have been away from this thread for a long long time, a month to two, since I bought my SLI EVGA 980 Ti KPE. I failed to have any sort of overclock on these cards. I did the following without success:
> 
> - Improved case airflow by having two front inflow fans, two inflow side fans, one outflow back fan and two outflow top fans.
> - Redid the thermal paste multiple times and in different configurations; pea, spread, line and cross without noticeable gains. I guess EVGA did fine with factory paste.
> - I used different custom fan profiles and settled with an aggressive fun for stock clocks. Temperatures never exceed 75C in most demanding applications. Usually in range of 60-70C.
> - I tried almost everything in the book; small steps clocks, power limit, temperature limit, voltages and basically anything that doesn't involve external modding.
> 
> Anyway, I know that I have spent money for no gains and I have settled to run the cards on stock clocks (boosts to 1404Mhz). I used to run this setup on a QNIX QX2710 1440p, not overclocked, monitor through DVI cable and I would get a Firestrike score of ~24700 which I was happy about. I used Steam Link without any weird issues. All was well. Also note that power management was set to adaptive, so my GPUs would downclock to 135Mhz as intended.
> 
> Recently, I bought an XB271HU 1440p 165Hz monitor. I run it with 144Hz and G-Sync enabled and connected through Displayport (the mini one). Nothing else changed on the GPU side. Firestrike score came down to 23700 with and without G-Sync. This was still a minor concern. As I used Steamlink, I noticed that after about 30-60 minute session, when I get back to my desktop, the monitor would erratically flicker. Restarting the machine would solve that. Ofcourse, the main GPU would run at a higher clock rate than 135MHz. It would be about ~800Mhz. The second one stays at 135Mhz. This was about over a week ago.
> 
> A few days ago, while playing Black Ops 3 campaign and during a cutscene, the monitor started to flicker and one of the GPUs fan would rev to max. A moment later, the screens goes blank and PC freezes with the bottom GPU having its LEDs flickering between Red and Blue. It's fan was at max rev and a burning smell came from the case. I turned off the PC and noticed that the smell is coming from the bottom card. I tried starting the machine again without success. Removed the bottom card and PC would start fine. Re-installed second card again and it would not be detected by OS. Do note that the bottom GPU fan would be at max rev whenever I power on the machine regardless. it basically died on me.
> 
> The card has been sent for RMA. Now the thing is, I am not sure what caused this. Here are some of my thoughts about the problem:
> 
> - Could be the mix between 144Hz refresh rate, low GPU utilization, power on adaptive and one card running at ~800Mhz while other stays at 135Mhz.
> - Somehow when running Steamlink, which I believe can only stream at a maximum of 60 FPS / 60 Hz (TV limit) while the PC is running at 144Hz might cause some stress somewhere somehow.
> - EVGA 980 Ti KPE just randomly dies as it has been reported previously.
> - A combination of the above three.
> 
> I want to know what might be the cause of the issue to prevent future repeat of this problem. *Kinda bugs me that a $850 card would die on me.*
> 
> Thoughts and comments?


"Kinda" wouldn't even begin to describe the anger I would have bud.....

One thing I found out back when I used to run NVIDIA cards in 2006 or so (before going on a long stint of ATI/AMD until just a week ago), is that EVGA is hands down the best customer service for any GPU manufacturer I have ever dealt with. I don't know if that is still the case, but at that time, it was call, speak to someone right in California, and get a new card the next day with a prepaid label for yours to return (so long as you supplied a valid credit card number).

I guess that offer is off the table now days, but man they sure were a pleasure to deal with during the old 7900GT crisis of that time.....

As far as your issue, I'm just too new to modern NVIDIA to be of any help, but I'm sure EVGA will make it right!


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> No clue about the issues but the overclocking I can help on. Put the fans next to the GPUs sucking air out, two air ins, at the bottom or front and one sucking out the back.


I always thought having the side fans as inflow was a bad idea for these cards as they would clash with the hot air coming from the cards. On the other side, if I have them both as outflow, wouldn't that create a strong negative pressure inside the case? Good or bad?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> "Kinda" wouldn't even begin to describe the anger I would have bud.....
> 
> One thing I found out back when I used to run NVIDIA cards in 2006 or so (before going on a long stint of ATI/AMD until just a week ago), is that EVGA is hands down the best customer service for any GPU manufacturer I have ever dealt with. I don't know if that is still the case, but at that time, it was call, speak to someone right in California, and get a new card the next day with a prepaid label for yours to return (so long as you supplied a valid credit card number).
> 
> I guess that offer is off the table now days, but man they sure were a pleasure to deal with during the old 7900GT crisis of that time.....
> 
> As far as your issue, I'm just too new to modern NVIDIA to be of any help, but I'm sure EVGA will make it right!


I am confident they would make things right. Though I am trying to figure out what caused the problem to prevent it. Currently, I am running my other GPU at "Prefer Maximum Performance" and so far no flickering issues after using Steamlink for a long session. Ofcourse the card is running at 1200Mhz.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I always thought having the side fans as inflow was a bad idea for these cards as they would clash with the hot air coming from the cards. On the other side, if I have them both as outflow, wouldn't that create a strong negative pressure inside the case? Good or bad?
> I am confident they would make things right. Though I am trying to figure out what caused the problem to prevent it. Currently, I am running my other GPU at "Prefer Maximum Performance" and so far no flickering issues after using Steamlink for a long session. Ofcourse the card is running at 1200Mhz.


Strange to see one not clock very well.

My standard 980 KPE runs 1525 on 1.2v (with a 64% ASIC mind you) and my brother's 980Ti Classified is running at 1625MHz with 78% ASIC


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Strange to see one not clock very well.
> 
> My standard 980 KPE runs 1525 on 1.2v (with a 64% ASIC mind you) and my brother's 980Ti Classified is running at 1625MHz with 78% ASIC


Oh you misunderstand me. 1200Mhz is on idle due to setting the card at Prefer Max Performance, rather than Adaptive which would set it at 135Mhz/~800Mhz.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> Oh you misunderstand me. 1200Mhz is on idle due to setting the card at Prefer Max Performance, rather than Adaptive which would set it at 135Mhz/~800Mhz.


OOHH, gotcha


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vayne4800*
> 
> I always thought having the side fans as inflow was a bad idea for these cards as they would clash with the hot air coming from the cards. On the other side, if I have them both as outflow, wouldn't that create a strong negative pressure inside the case? Good or bad?
> I am confident they would make things right. Though I am trying to figure out what caused the problem to prevent it. Currently, I am running my other GPU at "Prefer Maximum Performance" and so far no flickering issues after using Steamlink for a long session. Of course the card is running at 1200Mhz.


The best configuration I could get were those fans sucking out from my days upon days of testing. Here's a pic of my setup and how I have the fans now which is the best way I've found. I even added a new fan spot as you can see. I know I know, the inside looks horrid but when you open it it's really not as bad as it looks in the pic. Yes I drilled those new holes where the added one is. I managed to squeeze that fan close enough to the other one and got it to fit in there.

You can see the newer one I have sucking air in at the bottom and up at the vrms as well in the last pic. I also have one in the front bottom sucking air in, then the PS sucking out what ever it can of course when the fan revs up from load. The one on the side at the top is sucking air out over the back plate as well.


----------



## Vayne4800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> The best configuration I could get were those fans sucking out from my days upon days of testing. Here;s a pic of my setup and how I have the fans now which is the best way I've found. I even added a new fan spot as you can see. I know I know, the inside looks horrid but when you open it it's really not as bad as it looks in the pic.


Will switch the side fans to outflow. Making the exhausted air from the GPU heatsink, flow easily instead of clashing with inflow air. Makes more sense.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Strange to see one not clock very well.
> 
> My standard 980 KPE runs 1525 on 1.2v (with a 64% ASIC mind you) and my brother's 980Ti Classified is running at 1625MHz with 78% ASIC


I am guessing but is your brothers 980ti Classified under water? If so is that with the Ek 780 Classified Block?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> I am guessing but is your brothers 980ti Classified under water? If so is that with the Ek 780 Classified Block?


Nope on air


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Nope on air


Lol. Is he using a Custom Bios? If so can you Link it?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Lol. Is he using a Custom Bios? If so can you Link it?


No, he's not actually....

He is adding 25mv I believe now though, his initial results without voltage were 1567 boost...


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> No, he's not actually....
> 
> He is adding 25mv I believe now though, his initial results without voltage were 1567 boost...


That there is a golden Classy. Damn!


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> That there is a golden Classy. Damn!


That's what I told him..... he thought it was indicative of all of these cards, but I showed him otherwise....

He got the card BNiB from some guy off of craigslist for $580 about a month ago, so not too bad of a buy.....

I think his graphics score is well over 22k on the one card in FireStrike... friggin nuts!!! I can't break 16k on this 980


----------



## gh0stp1rate

I seriously think I've got the worse pair of 980 Ti Classy's for overclocking even though with one having an ASIC quality of 80.7% and the other 74.8%. The most I can push them is a mere +80MHz to both of the Core and Memory with no increased voltage for 24/7 stability. Then nothing over even with increased voltage.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stp1rate*
> 
> I seriously think I've got the worse pair of 980 Ti Classy's for overclocking even though with one having an ASIC quality of 80.7% and the other 74.8%. The most I can push them is a mere +80MHz to both of the Core and Memory with no increased voltage for 24/7 stability. Then nothing over even with increased voltage.


Mine Maxes out at +75 with the mv slider maxed to 50!


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Mine Maxes out at +75 with the mv slider maxed to 50!


That is all I get too +75


----------



## delslow

I'm starting to feel better about mine, seeing how bad some of these other Classies have been. I have a 75.3% ASIC under water. I can pass synthetics upwards of 1580 or so with memory going way past what it should +750! on non-sammy chips. Now for real world/game stable, I keep it at 1550 with +700 on the memory... this is all at 0 mV. Adding any mV will decrease all these scores and cause tons of instability.

And has anyone ever got any artifacts on the 980 Ti Classy? Mine either works or crashes... no artifacts, zero! Seems really strange to me.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> I'm starting to feel better about mine, seeing how bad some of these other Classies have been. I have a 75.3% ASIC under water. I can pass synthetics upwards of 1580 or so with memory going way past what it should +750! on non-sammy chips. Now for real world/game stable, I keep it at 1550 with +700 on the memory... this is all at 0 mV. Adding any mV will decrease all these scores and cause tons of instability.
> 
> And has anyone ever got any artifacts on the 980 Ti Classy? Mine either works or crashes... no artifacts, zero! Seems really strange to me.


I don't get artifacts either. I need to get mine underwater to see what it can do. Mine has a hard time staying under 80C in Benchmarks around mid 70s in games. Got my Probe it today so maybe ill check and see what voltage this thing is actually running at here soon.


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> And has anyone ever got any artifacts on the 980 Ti Classy? Mine either works or crashes... no artifacts, zero! Seems really strange to me.


The only artifacts I saw is in Witcher 3 (flashing red dots). That's the only game where I have to lower the core clock a bit.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I'm finding now that the best spot for my 980 KPE is at 1516MHz, on 1.175v..... it loves low voltage for some reason. It will do 1525 on 1.21v, but I don't see the need to run extra voltage for 9mhz, and gain 3-4c load temps.

Really amazing to see clocks over 1500mhz with undervolting.... though I have found that the memory is a dud on this card. I just can't nail down anything over 360+, even with voltage.... not sure why?? It's friggin Samsung.... I may try a different BIOS?


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm finding now that the best spot for my 980 KPE is at 1516MHz, on 1.175v..... it loves low voltage for some reason. It will do 1525 on 1.21v, but I don't see the need to run extra voltage for 9mhz, and gain 3-4c load temps.
> 
> Really amazing to see clocks over 1500mhz with undervolting.... though I have found that the memory is a dud on this card. I just can't nail down anything over 360+, even with voltage.... not sure why?? It's friggin Samsung.... I may try a different BIOS?


When all you guys are saying you're able to achieve 1500MHz or plus to the Core, I'm assuming that's the boost clock and not the actual base clock of the core, right?


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stp1rate*
> 
> When all you guys are saying you're able to achieve 1500MHz or plus to the Core, I'm assuming that's the boost clock and not the actual base clock of the core, right?


My card maxes at 1480. Not sure if you want to call it boost or not. I just hope when I get this underwater I can get it over 1500.


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm finding now that the best spot for my 980 KPE is at 1516MHz, on 1.175v..... it loves low voltage for some reason. It will do 1525 on 1.21v, but I don't see the need to run extra voltage for 9mhz, and gain 3-4c load temps.
> 
> Really amazing to see clocks over 1500mhz with undervolting.... though I have found that the memory is a dud on this card. I just can't nail down anything over 360+, even with voltage.... not sure why?? It's friggin Samsung.... I may try a different BIOS?


I have seen this with my 980ti classy asics 66.8, It will do 1500Mhz set to 1.187v in presision X load in game is 1. 162v on water.

Games I have tested are...Just Cause 3. BF4, fallout 4, dirt rally, assetto corsa..Still more to try.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I'm finding now that the best spot for my 980 KPE is at 1516MHz, on 1.175v..... it loves low voltage for some reason. It will do 1525 on 1.21v, but I don't see the need to run extra voltage for 9mhz, and gain 3-4c load temps.
> 
> Really amazing to see clocks over 1500mhz with undervolting.... though I have found that the memory is a dud on this card. I just can't nail down anything over 360+, *even with voltage*.... not sure why?? It's friggin Samsung.... I may try a different BIOS?


How are you adding the ram voltage? (classy tool?). The ram needs to train at the voltage you want to run it at. try setting the vramV and reboot (I think the tool will hold voltage thru a warm reboot) then set your vram frequency (ideally, enable k-boost so the ram trains/aligns phase at the freq and voltage). If you have an evbot, set the vramV and warm reboot w/ k-boost enabled.


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Has anyone been able to successfully flash a modified BIOS on their 980 Ti Classy? Every time I try and flash a modified BIOS (one with boost disabled for example) it doesn't seem to do anything after an apparent successful flash. I have two 980 Ti Classy's in SLI, when I flash a modded BIOS, I'm only able to flash the first card but not able to for the second card. But when I re-flash the original stock BIOS, I'm able to properly flash both cards.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stp1rate*
> 
> Has anyone been able to successfully flash a modified BIOS on their 980 Ti Classy? Every time I try and flash a modified BIOS (one with boost disabled for example) it doesn't seem to do anything after an apparent successful flash. I have two 980 Ti Classy's in SLI, when I flash a modded BIOS, I'm only able to flash the first card but not able to for the second card. But when I re-flash the original stock BIOS, I'm able to properly flash both cards.


not for sli but yes, it works just fine. what command were u running to flash each card, if i may ask?


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> not for sli but yes, it works just fine. what command were u running to flash each card, if i may ask?


I actually just drag the bios.rom file onto the nvflash.exe and it automatically begins flashing, all you gotta do is hit "y" to proceed. When I do it with a modded bios, it only prompts me once but when I re-flash with the original stock bios, it prompts me twice.


----------



## Menthol

You can disable one card with the pcie lane switch and flash each card separately


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> You can disable one card with the pcie lane switch and flash each card separately


I just tried that and it doesn't work. After flashing the modded BIOS, boost is still enabled.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stp1rate*
> 
> I actually just drag the bios.rom file onto the nvflash.exe and it automatically begins flashing, all you gotta do is hit "y" to proceed. When I do it with a modded bios, it only prompts me once but when I re-flash with the original stock bios, it prompts me twice.


the drag and drop method can cause problems and may not flash the card under some circumstances.

1) disable SLI
2) open dev manager and disable drivers on both cards
3) open the NVFlash folder:

Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin

4) type:

nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
nvflash -i1 --protectoff
nvflash -i1 save
nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y every time asked

5) Type:

nvflash -i0 --protectoff
nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
Hit Y when asked

Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes

6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
7) reboot and enable SLI
8) reboot again


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the drag and drop method can cause problems and may not flash the card under some circumstances.
> 
> 1) disable SLI
> 2) open dev manager and disable drivers on both cards
> 3) open the NVFlash folder:
> 
> Win7: shift-rt-click in the folder > "open command window here"
> W8/8.1/10: file>open> command prompt as admin
> 
> 4) type:
> 
> nvflash --list (note the GPU pcie lanes - probably 0, 1, 2 etc unless you have a PLX chip
> nvflash -i1 --protectoff
> nvflash -i1 save
> nvflash -i1 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y every time asked
> 
> 5) Type:
> 
> nvflash -i0 --protectoff
> nvflash -i0 -6 newromname.rom
> Hit Y when asked
> 
> Exit the cmnd window after the flash finishes
> 
> 6) enable the drivers in dev manager. DO NOT enable sli yet
> 7) reboot and enable SLI
> 8) reboot again


Did as you posted, but when trying to flash the modified BIOS I get the following error message:

Code:



Code:


Command id:1000000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
Command Status:NV_UCODE_CMD_STS_NEW
Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL

ERROR: ERROR:BIOS Cert. 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted

But I'm able to flash the original stock BIOS just fine with no errors. I used Maxwell VBIOS Tweaker v1.36 to modify the original BIOS with disabled Boost.


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Can someone please make a modified BIOS for the 980 Ti Classy with Boost disabled? I've attached a copy of the BIOS. Thanks!

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## nikoli707

how much is a good asking price for my 780 classified? it has a skynet bios on it. i got it to 1325mhz 1700mem with 1.212v stable for benchmarks runs. but ive ran it at 1200mhz 1600mem on stock voltage most its life. never needed the extra speed, noise, or heat since i was always over 60fps. has about 800 hours of battlefield 4 and 400 hours other gaming. asic 77.8%


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> how much is a good asking price for my 780 classified? it has a skynet bios on it. i got it to 1325mhz with 1.212v stable for benchmarks runs. but ive ran it at 1200mhz on stock voltage most its life. never needed the extra speed, noise, or heat since i was always over 60fps. has about 800 hours of battlefield 4 and 400 hours other gaming.


I sold both of my 780 Classy's back in August for $500. I know I could have probably gotten more for them, but I intended to get rid of them as fast as possible (which I did, actually sold the same day I put them up for sale). I would probably say $250-$300 for a single 780 Classy would be a good asking price IMO.


----------



## Elkim

Hey guys, does any newer driver than 355.60 scores better in FireStrike?


----------



## nikoli707

was that here on ocn?


----------



## pharaohspaw

Hi everyone,

Can anyone point me to some good tuning and troubleshooting theory on either Afterburner or PrecisionX? I've got a pair of 980 Ti KPE's in SLI I've been gaming with for a couple of months and am having problems with my PC locking up on me the last few weeks. I am not 100% sure yet but it is starting to look like one or both of the video cards is maybe just cranking up a little too high and going unstable. They're 100% stock in every way (including stock air cooling) and I have not set any profiles up to raise voltage or GPU/Mem clocks or even a custom fan profile. HAF-X case with 140mm fans in the front and side panel pulling cool air in (plus one 120mm pulling cool air in at rear), and 2 140mm fans and Corsair H110i GTX blowing air out the top. It's probably not the best airflow I could get but it seems like it should be adequate.

GPU clocks on the KPE's get up to usually around 1455 and as high as 1468 all by themselves when I'm gaming (H1Z1, with a heavily customized graphics config).

I'm thinking about trying to set up a profile in AB to impose a limit or two - for example, changing target priority from power to temperature, and setting a lower temp, like 80C or something (default is 83). Or maybe trying a little more with a negative GPU clock offset. I tried doing -68 to see if I could get it to peak at 1400, and it does cap the cards (and no more lockups in the little amount of testing I've done thus far) -- but it caps them at like 1202 GPU clock - not 1400!

And its not that I really want to cap the cards - for what I paid for these suckas (they're high ASIC) I don't think I really should have to adjust them - and certainly not downwards - to keep them running without my system locking up. Maybe if someone could recommend a link or two on more basic/simple tuning to make the cards more stable on air without necessarily clocking them upwards. I'm not really looking to clock them up further so much as just wanting them to be stable. *But if I DO have a bad video card (or both? LOL)I need to figure that out too so I can RMA them.*

I know that "my system locks up" is a pretty general/generic symptom, but I ran memtest86 for several hours last night and got 0 errors - and my system has been rock solid stable with a fairly conservative 4.375GHz OC until just the last few weeks. I even went back to 100% stock on the CPU/RAM clock. The system will still lock up on me when I'm playing. I don't want to believe the problem is with the video cards but it is starting to look that way.

I've read through a lot of this forum topic but it has been a little while for some of it - if you know there is stuff along these lines somewhere in all the posts just say "dude, read this forum topic more!" - I'm not looking for a handout - just a pointer or two in the right direction. I'm willing to RTFM I just can't seem to find one.









Any and all advice would be welcome!

Thanks,
PharaohsPaw


----------



## NSRNT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Strange to see one not clock very well.
> 
> My standard 980 KPE runs 1525 on 1.2v (with a 64% ASIC mind you) and my brother's 980Ti Classified is running at 1625MHz with 78% ASIC


Hi dude, air cooling 1625mhz is impossible, so i think your brother's classy is in waterblock?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSRNT*
> 
> Hi dude, air cooling 1625mhz is impossible, so i think your brother's classy is in waterblock?


Well it's clearly not impossible, cause I've seen it first hand clear 3 loops of Heaven at 1440p 1625mhz boost clock!

He is not watercooled, but does use a custom profile, and has really good case flow. I'll see if he can send me a screenie later.


----------



## whitrzac

I call shenanigans.

Have there been any cards that have hit 1600 without ln2?


----------



## pharaohspaw

hmm, so since DDU'ing 353.62 and installing 355.60 I've had a couple successful games with the KPE's running full tilt.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> I call shenanigans.
> 
> Have there been any cards that have hit 1600 without ln2?


I'm not the shenanigans type dude. I saw it myself.... mind you, that clock was not verified to be totally game stable.... but it did finish two loops and the full Heaven benchmark.

It also made it through FireStrike.... I'll see if I can find it for you.

Water doesn't really make much of a difference on these cards anyways from what I've read. I think he just has a really good sample. His ASIC is like 78.9% if I remember correctly.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> I call shenanigans.
> 
> Have there been any cards that have hit 1600 without ln2?


If you need a card to be that chilly in order to hit 1600 core then that's really weak. My 980 KPE could do 1600MHz core in Catzilla 720p. Any 980/Ti Classified/KPE could hit 1600 core on air if it was cold enough.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> If you need a card to be that chilly in order to hit 1600 core then that's really weak. My 980 KPE could do 1600MHz core in Catzilla 720p. Any 980/Ti Classified/KPE could hit 1600 core on air if it was cold enough.


What's the ASIC on your 980 KPE?

My 64.* card only wants to do around 1526 TOPS on 1.212v.... adding voltage just makes things worse. I have actually found that dropping to 1516 with 1.175v gives me great performance still, and runs much cooler....


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> What's the ASIC on your 980 KPE?
> 
> My 64.* card only wants to do around 1526 TOPS on 1.212v.... adding voltage just makes things worse. I have actually found that dropping to 1516 with 1.175v gives me great performance still, and runs much cooler....


75.9% It used to only do 1500MHz on air but on water 1555MHz is easily achievable. 1600MHz is doable when it's colder.

I'm surprised that KPEs can go that low for ASIC. I've heard that dropping the voltage down a bit can help get a better clock but I haven't done that yet.


----------



## steponz

Guys the mhz of clock doesn't matter .. compare efficiency.. compare scores of benches. That's the only way. Some bios's will let you clock higher yet score like crap. Other bios's lower core clock will destroy. You want something to talk about .... run firestrike and compare gpu score.... that's something you can do...


----------



## steponz

Boost clock is not what to go by.. I also bet there is throttling occuring.. so that's not the actual clock your getting.. also.. show some proof.. lots of ways to do it. Gpuz writing to text file.. show ypuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Well it's clearly not impossible, cause I've seen it first hand clear 3 loops of Heaven at 1440p 1625mhz boost clock!
> 
> He is not watercooled, but does use a custom profile, and has really good case flow. I'll see if he can send me a screenie later.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Boost clock is not what to go by.. I also bet there is throttling occuring.. so that's not the actual clock your getting.. also.. show some proof.. lots of ways to do it. Gpuz writing to text file.. show ypuz


It's not my card, but I'm trying to get my brother to send me a screen shot. The card didn't throttle but a few times in heaven it dropped to 1586 in the typical 2 or 3 places that heaven gets stutters. In firestrike in didn't throttle at all. During games it would stay pinned at 1624 until crashing about 45 minutes later if i remember correctly.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Guys the mhz of clock doesn't matter .. compare efficiency.. compare scores of benches. That's the only way. Some bios's will let you clock higher yet score like crap. Other bios's lower core clock will destroy. You want something to talk about .... run firestrike and compare gpu score.... that's something you can do...


But...the numbers...are so big. Much MHz.


----------



## Monomyth

Hello all. I wanted to check something regarding the 980ti Classified non-k|ngp|n.



Is this a mistake? I wasn't aware that the 980ti Classy used the same PCB as the 780/780ti Classy.


----------



## looniam

it does, you're fine.


----------



## Monomyth

Nice. +rep


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stp1rate*
> 
> Did as you posted, but when trying to flash the modified BIOS I get the following error message:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Command id:1000000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
> Command Status:NV_UCODE_CMD_STS_NEW
> Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL
> 
> ERROR: ERROR:BIOS Cert. 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted
> 
> But I'm able to flash the original stock BIOS just fine with no errors. I used Maxwell VBIOS Tweaker v1.36 to modify the original BIOS with disabled Boost.


make sure that after mod the checksum match is correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stp1rate*
> 
> Can someone please make a modified BIOS for the 980 Ti Classy with Boost disabled? I've attached a copy of the BIOS. Thanks!
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


boost disabled

GM200.zip 304k .zip file


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> make sure that after mod the checksum match is correct.


How am I supposed to do that? As soon as I make the modifications and the save it, the checksum changes. But it still shows up green in Maxwell BIOS Tweaker.

*Edit:* Thanks for the BIOS with boost disabled!

*Edit:* I get the same error when trying to flash the modified BIOS.


----------



## RickyOG90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monomyth*
> 
> Hello all. I wanted to check something regarding the 980ti Classified non-k|ngp|n.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a mistake? I wasn't aware that the 980ti Classy used the same PCB as the 780/780ti Classy.


Its not a mistake. the PCB is identical in layout to the 780 classified, but not the 780 ti classified. I can guarantee this as I upgraded from a 780 classified to a 980 ti classified, and when I took off the stock ACX cooler on the 980 ti classified, as well as the hydro copper block off the 780 classified, both had everything in the same exact position so I was able to put my 780 classified hydro copper water block on the 980 ti classified

Heres the 2 gpus side by side


heres the 980 ti classified with the 780 classified hydro copper block installed on it


Heres the disassembled gtx 780 classified


Heres the disassembled gtx 980 ti classified -sorry about the flash-


Heres a close up of the PCB of the 780 classified


And heres a close up of the PCB of the 980 ti classified


Hope this is sufficient for you bro


----------



## Asus11

someone bought my titan x for a good price.. even though I didnt really want to sell :X

now wondering what GPU to get..









cant lie ive looked upon the kingpin.. someone convince me im easily done


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monomyth*
> 
> Hello all. I wanted to check something regarding the 980ti Classified non-k|ngp|n.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a mistake? I wasn't aware that the 980ti Classy used the same PCB as the 780/780ti Classy.


I can also confirm this as I have EK's FCWB installed on my 980 Ti Classy's. I just wish that EK made a completely new WB for the 980 Ti Classy which cools the VRM's as well. I had to stick small passive heatsinks on them with thermal adhesive.


----------



## steponz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stp1rate*
> 
> How am I supposed to do that? As soon as I make the modifications and the save it, the checksum changes. But it still shows up green in Maxwell BIOS Tweaker.
> 
> Edit: Thanks for the BIOS with boost disabled!


Look for the hacked flash utility to flash. that should solve your issues.

Its under joe dirt something.


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Look for the hacked flash utility to flash. that should solve your issues.
> 
> Its under joe dirt something.


Thanks man I found it. Going to give it a try ASAP!









*Edit:* I was able to successfully flash my modified BIOS with boost disabled! Now I'm really going to have some fun with my 980 Ti Classy's.


----------



## ericbartman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stp1rate*
> 
> Thanks man I found it. Going to give it a try ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit:* I was able to successfully flash my modified BIOS with boost disabled! Now I'm really going to have some fun with my 980 Ti Classy's.


Hey Bud,
I was unable to find the boost disabled file when I searched from pg1978 to here. Would you mind sending it to me?

Thanks.


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericbartman*
> 
> Hey Bud,
> I was unable to find the boost disabled file when I searched from pg1978 to here. Would you mind sending it to me?
> 
> Thanks.


Here you go:

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stp1rate*
> 
> How am I supposed to do that? As soon as I make the modifications and the save it, the checksum changes. But it still shows up green in Maxwell BIOS Tweaker.
> 
> *Edit:* Thanks for the BIOS with boost disabled!
> 
> *Edit:* I get the same error when trying to flash the modified BIOS.


use this nvflash and the commands listed above.

NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5-221_x64.zip 946k .zip file


nvm, you found the correct nvflash.


----------



## piee

So the 980ti classified can be fitted with 780 classy copper block, a full waterblock(vrms) thats new info.


----------



## piee

yea 780 hydro copper block for 980ti classy, covers vrms


----------



## Monomyth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stp1rate*
> 
> I can also confirm this as I have EK's FCWB installed on my 980 Ti Classy's. I just wish that EK made a completely new WB for the 980 Ti Classy which cools the VRM's as well. I had to stick small passive heatsinks on them with thermal adhesive.


Which sinks did you use, how many, and did you put them in places other than the one big vertical bank of chokes/MOSFETs?


----------



## ericbartman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stp1rate*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Thanks bud, will give it a shot.


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piee*
> 
> yea 780 hydro copper block for 980ti classy, covers vrms


Um, yes the hydro copper covers the VRM's but does not cool them if you look at the photo that RickyOG90 posted of the hydro copper WB removed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monomyth*
> 
> Which sinks did you use, how many, and did you put them in places other than the one big vertical bank of chokes/MOSFETs?


I used 8.8x8.8mm squared passive heatsinks that I purchased from modDIY.com. There are 9 VRM's on the card and these heatsinks are the perfect or closest size I was able to find to put over them.

You can purchase the heatsinks here:

http://www.moddiy.com/products/Black-Micro-Passive-Heatsink-MOSFET-Chipsink-%288.8mm%29.html


----------



## KickAssCop

Is VRM cooling required. I am thinking about purchasing the block for my classified. Also do I need the back plate or can I keep the original 980 ti backplate? Which screws do I need to keep my original backplate?


----------



## JoeDirt

Updated release of both of the BIOS I use for my EVGA GTX 980 Classified rev 3988.

*Notes*: These work great for me. Your results will very. I also run a RAIJINTEK MORPHEUS GPU cooler with two Corsair SP120's for cooling with fans at max. Temps max out around 56-58c. Noise does not bother me. Mod to your needs.

Gaming BIOS:


Max OC for 3DMark:


JoeDirtEVGAClassified980-rev3988.zip 272k .zip file


----------



## Monomyth

Excellent. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Is VRM cooling required. I am thinking about purchasing the block for my classified. Also do I need the back plate or can I keep the original 980 ti backplate? Which screws do I need to keep my original backplate?


As long as you can place heatsinks on the VRM's then you're fine. You're going to need small M3 screws if you're going to want to use the original backplate.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Is VRM cooling required. I am thinking about purchasing the block for my classified. Also do I need the back plate or can I keep the original 980 ti backplate? Which screws do I need to keep my original backplate?


Look here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1562749/evga-980-ti-classified-fc-block/30#post_24217390


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Updated release of both of the BIOS I use for my EVGA GTX 980 Classified rev 3988.
> 
> *Notes*: These work great for me. Your results will very. I also run a RAIJINTEK MORPHEUS GPU cooler with two Corsair SP120's for cooling with fans at max. Temps max out around 56-58c. Noise does not bother me. Mod to your needs.
> 
> Gaming BIOS:
> 
> 
> Max OC for 3DMark:
> 
> 
> JoeDirtEVGAClassified980-rev3988.zip 272k .zip file


Did you change anything in the voltage table on these BIOS's? Also, with these BIOS's does that mean you don't have to do anything in PrecisionX or Afterburner?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> someone bought my titan x for a good price.. even though I didnt really want to sell :X
> 
> now wondering what GPU to get..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant lie ive looked upon the kingpin.. someone convince me im easily done


Imo if you really want to get a KPE, go for it.
I recently bought a 980Ti KPE and an EK block, and I'm going to have some fun with it when I re-build my loop soon.
You'll get arguments that it's meant for LN2 cooling, etc., but even on air or water, it's still a great card.


----------



## KickAssCop

Thank you guys for your help with the water block thread.


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stp1rate*
> 
> Did you change anything in the voltage table on these BIOS's? Also, with these BIOS's does that mean you don't have to do anything in PrecisionX or Afterburner?


Yes, edited the voltage table and no need to use any OC software.


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Yes, edited the voltage table and no need to use any OC software.


Nice, thanks man!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickyOG90*
> 
> Its not a mistake. the PCB is identical in layout to the 780 classified, but not the 780 ti classified.


That block does indeed fit the 780 Ti Classified as well as Kingpin. Curious as to why you would say it doesn't, since pcb layout is virtually identical to the 780 non-Ti.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stp1rate*
> 
> I can also confirm this as I have EK's FCWB installed on my 980 Ti Classy's. I just wish that EK made a completely new WB for the 980 Ti Classy which cools the VRM's as well. I had to stick small passive heatsinks on them with thermal adhesive.


The main VRMs are cooled. I suspect you're referring to the memory VRMs, in which case those are indeed left uncovered as evga said they wouldn't get hot enough under "normal" usage. Of course, if you're really pushing voltage (suicide ambient runs, subzero, etc) they can get pretty warm, but that isn't traditional 24/7 usage.


----------



## RickyOG90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That block does indeed fit the 780 Ti Classified as well as Kingpin. Curious as to why you would say it doesn't, since pcb layout is virtually identical to the 780 non-Ti.
> The main VRMs are cooled. I suspect you're referring to the memory VRMs, in which case those are indeed left uncovered as evga said they wouldn't get hot enough under "normal" usage. Of course, if you're really pushing voltage (suicide ambient runs, subzero, etc) they can get pretty warm, but that isn't traditional 24/7 usage.


My mistake, I didn't look very much into the 780 ti line. From all the research I did when looking at whether or not to upgrade to the 980 ti classified, I was primarily looking at if the 780 classified and the 980 ti classified were compatible since ekwb was referring to the same block for both.


----------



## vaforsale10

OK you guys I stepped up and got a EVGA 980 TI Classified ACX 2.0. I came from a GTX 970 SSC and had a great custom Bios made for me from a guy in that thread.
I am looking for a little help. I would like someone to set me up a good bios that is not volt or power restricted. I am getting on the LN2 1472/4001 overclock with no overvolts without any underclocking. anything more than that both overclock and volts it underclocks or crashes. SO Please anyone I am posting my bios as well.

GM200LN2.zip 145k .zip file


----------



## Kalorean

Hey guys,

I had sb modify the bios for my 980Ti Classified a bit. However, after having flashed it, I'd always have a black screen. I did switch to the 2nd bios, which works. How do I restore the first bios or copy the 2nd one to the 1st?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thx in advance and Merry Christmas to you guys!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalorean*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I had sb modify the bios for my 980Ti Classified a bit. However, after having flashed it, I'd always have a black screen. I did switch to the 2nd bios, which works. How do I restore the first bios or copy the 2nd one to the 1st?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thx in advance and Merry Christmas to you guys!


stock, LN2 and the OC from kingpin forums:

980TIclassysBIOS.zip 456k .zip file


after booting, just flip the switch to _the first bios_, flash and reboot.


----------



## Dwofzz

Feeding a GTX 780 classy with 1.5v for benching, would I kill it?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Feeding a GTX 780 classy with 1.5v for benching, would I kill it?


Possibly but that's overclocking. i have pushed a 780 classy to 1.5v+ a few times but had low ambient temps and gpu barley broke 30°c. As long as you keep it cold you should be fine.

There also become's a point where more voltage is not going to help unless temps are below 0°c


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Possibly but that's overclocking. i have pushed a 780 classy to 1.5v+ a few times but had low ambient temps and gpu barley broke 30°c. As long as you keep it cold you should be fine.
> 
> There also become's a point where more voltage is not going to help unless temps are below 0°c


Did you use the skynet bios or the stock ln2 bios?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Did you use the skynet bios or the stock ln2 bios?


For the 780 classy i used skyn3ts bios.


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Possibly but that's overclocking. i have pushed a 780 classy to 1.5v+ a few times but had low ambient temps and gpu barley broke 30°c. As long as you keep it cold you should be fine.
> 
> There also become's a point where more voltage is not going to help unless temps are below 0°c


Thank you, concludes what I already thought, well I got a software bug earlier today which boosted the volt on my GTX 780 classy to 1.5v on air... didn't realise it at firs but I stopped everything and launched classy volt tool and gpu-z with said 1.5v ( gpu-z ) and the classy tool slider was at 1.65v... actual volt was like 1.45 - 1.49v for a min or so and was like f#ck.. my backup gpu is dead now.. running my bench rig with my old but trustworthy GTX 780 classy ( kept one out of 3 ) cus my main rig is well.. It doesn't work x)

I hope it didn't take to much damage from that since i'm screwed if this puppy dies









*P.S* It did run like that for 1 min or so, realised that something was wrong and stopped heaven bench when the gpu got to 88 degrees ( it rised fast as ** I tell you )


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Feeding a GTX 780 classy with 1.5v for benching, would I kill it?


You're more adventurous than I am. Most I've ever done was 1.4 volts on air and that was with a fairly wide open window and negative winter temperatures (around -20C or so). Kepler gets warm quick when you add voltage.


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> stock, LN2 and the OC from kingpin forums:
> 
> 980TIclassysBIOS.zip 456k .zip file
> 
> 
> after booting, just flip the switch to _the first bios_, flash and reboot.


Can you please tell me what the difference is between the OC BIOS and the original LN2 BIOS? Because I looked at both of them and can't tell of any difference between the two.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Has anyone ever seen a Ti KPE that has locked clocks? Clocks remain at default no matter what is set in PrecisionX. Tried NVinspector as well but can't change the clocks at all


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Has anyone ever seen a Ti KPE that has locked clocks? Clocks remain at default no matter what is set in PrecisionX. Tried NVinspector as well but can't change the clocks at all


Nope. Is that on original bios? Card new or used?


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Has anyone ever seen a Ti KPE that has locked clocks? Clocks remain at default no matter what is set in PrecisionX. Tried NVinspector as well but can't change the clocks at all


One of my GTX 780 classy's did that, fixed it with a new bios


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Nope. Is that on original bios? Card new or used?


It does it with the original bios and the XOC bios, it's a used card I picked up.

I reflashed the XOC bios to it last night but no change.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> It does it with the original bios and the XOC bios, it's a used card I picked up.
> 
> I reflashed the XOC bios to it last night but no change.


That's very strange. Can voltage be adjusted or is it just clock speed that is locked?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> That's very strange. Can voltage be adjusted or is it just clock speed that is locked?


have not tried with the voltage yet


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stp1rate*
> 
> Can you please tell me what the difference is between the OC BIOS and the original LN2 BIOS? Because I looked at both of them and can't tell of any difference between the two.


higher 100% rpm fan speed.



iirc the OC was for ambient than LN2 - hence the rpm difference. i got 20-25Mhz more when i benched on a cold day and kept the temp below 54c in FSE. my SC+ isn't responding like that.


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> higher 100% rpm fan speed.
> 
> 
> 
> iirc the OC was for ambient than LN2 - hence the rpm difference. i got 20-25Mhz more when i benched on a cold day and kept the temp below 54c in FSE. my SC+ isn't responding like that.


Ah okay, I didn't look at the fan speeds because I'm on liquid.


----------



## Gunslinger.

This was my problem, once I enabled voltage control and removed the 1Khz adjustment everything was working properly again.

http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/PrecisionX_zps4qnibhoj.jpg.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> This was my problem, once I enabled voltage control and removed the 1Khz adjustment everything was working properly again.
> 
> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/PrecisionX_zps4qnibhoj.jpg.html


More weird stuff with PX. If AB implemented K-boost, PX would be worthless IMO.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> More weird stuff with PX. If AB implemented K-boost, PX would be worthless IMO.


PX has pretty themes though.


----------



## looniam

AB has a lot more choices though . . .



http://awfulsquadmate.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> AB has a lot more choices though . . .
> 
> http://awfulsquadmate.deviantart.com/gallery/


It's alright.


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - i've had this in a folder since launch and forgot about it... everyone already has it?

Ti_KPE_OC_Guide.pdf 1293k .pdf file


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - i've had this in a folder since launch and forgot about it... everyone already has it?
> 
> Ti_KPE_OC_Guide.pdf 1293k .pdf file


You guys ever get bored and want to see how far you can push a regular Ti Classy? =P Us second classified citizens need a champion.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> You guys ever get bored and want to see how far you can push a regular Ti Classy? =P Us second classified citizens need a champion.


they are not that different really. the basics are the same.


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> You guys ever get bored and want to see how far you can push a regular Ti Classy? =P Us second classified citizens need a champion.


Well, the furthest I was able to push my regular 980 Ti Classy's was at 1683MHz to the core with a custom BIOS that I made. The memory on the other hand can't overclock that high, the max I can push them stable is 7320MHz. Here's my 3DMark Fire Strike Result:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6916110


----------



## ericbartman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stp1rate*
> 
> Well, the furthest I was able to push my regular 980 Ti Classy's was at 1683MHz to the core with a custom BIOS that I made. The memory on the other hand can't overclock that high, the max I can push them stable is 7320MHz. Here's my 3DMark Fire Strike Result:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6916110


Hey Ghost,
What do you have as you 24x7? And how are the underload temps after 30 minutes valley?

Thanks

Intrigued because I can't go above 1468 stable 24x7 on 78% ASIC.


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericbartman*
> 
> Hey Ghost,
> What do you have as you 24x7? And how are the underload temps after 30 minutes valley?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Intrigued because I can't go above 1468 stable 24x7 on 78% ASIC.


That overclock is no where near 24/7 stable. I don't overclock my system for everyday use, well not my video cards at least. I only overclock them when running benchmarks. I'm on liquid so my temps on my GPU's never get above 50 degrees C.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stp1rate*
> 
> Well, the furthest I was able to push my regular 980 Ti Classy's was at 1683MHz to the core with a custom BIOS that I made. The memory on the other hand can't overclock that high, the max I can push them stable is 7320MHz. Here's my 3DMark Fire Strike Result:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6916110


1683MHz? damn that's fast.


----------



## ericbartman

Wow 50C! Bawler!!! Your card must be boosting pretty high all the time then. I guess a better question then becomes about your average boost clock in 30 minute of valley.


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stp1rate*
> 
> Well, the furthest I was able to push my regular 980 Ti Classy's was at 1683MHz to the core with a custom BIOS that I made. The memory on the other hand can't overclock that high, the max I can push them stable is 7320MHz. Here's my 3DMark Fire Strike Result:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6916110


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> 1683MHz? damn that's fast.


1450mhz, maybe.
Obv wrong reading


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gh0stp1rate*
> 
> Well, the furthest I was able to push my regular 980 Ti Classy's was at 1683MHz to the core with a custom BIOS that I made. The memory on the other hand can't overclock that high, the max I can push them stable is 7320MHz. Here's my 3DMark Fire Strike Result:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6916110
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> 1683MHz? damn that's fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1450mhz, maybe.
> Obv wrong reading
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*nope:*



3Dmark doesn't give wrong readings like valley - except "preboost" ie lower.

E:
if thats what the bios is set at then thats what's read. (+/- AB or PX adjustments)











sorry. my bad.


----------



## gh0stp1rate

I set the default
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> *nope:*
> 
> 
> 
> 3Dmark doesn't give wrong readings like valley - except "preboost" ie lower.
> 
> E:
> if thats what the bios is set at then thats what's read. (+/- AB or PX adjustments)


Thanks for posting that screenshot of my result!


----------



## Kimir

clock is a think, efficiency is another. That's some bad efficiency here. Some did better score with 1480Mhz on the core.
Taking this one as example, @MunneY is a member of OCN and he wrote the clock on desc. Don't tell me that the memory clock make that of a diff. especially in FS, this is not an Unigine bench.


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> clock is a think, efficiency is another. That's some bad efficiency here. Some did better score with 1480Mhz on the core.
> Taking this one as example, @MunneY is a member of OCN and he wrote the clock on desc. Don't tell me that the memory clock make that of a diff. especially in FS, this is not an Unigine bench.


Nope, you're completely correct about that. I was getting around the same score as when I had the original LN2 BIOS set to only +83MHz in AB.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> 1450mhz, maybe.
> Obv wrong reading


1450MHz on water would be silly. Since other cards are doing 1500MHz+ on air.


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> 1450MHz on water would be silly. Since other cards are doing 1500MHz+ on air.


1680 is silly, ~1450 is compatible with his score.
3dmark read the bios, if bios is wrong reading is wrong,

We can talk more about frequency but we' ve got one certainty: that's not 1680mhz


----------



## paskowitz

Unless he has a custom BIOS, disabled GPU boost and set the core frequency to 1680Mhz...

I would really like to see a chart that shows AVG FPS gain per 50Mhz increases from 1300-1650Mhz on the core and 7000-~8500Mhz on the memory (with independent and combined core and memory) at multiple resolutions. Would be interesting to see when/if efficiency starts to fade.


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Unless he has a custom BIOS, disabled GPU boost and set the core frequency to 1680Mhz...
> 
> I would really like to see a chart that shows AVG FPS gain per 50Mhz increases from 1300-1650Mhz on the core and 7000-~8500Mhz on the memory (with independent and combined core and memory) at multiple resolutions. Would be interesting to see when/if efficiency starts to fade.


I made a custom BIOS with Boost Disabled and set the default core clock to 1583MHz, then added +100MHz with AB.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> 1680 is silly, ~1450 is compatible with his score.
> 3dmark read the bios, if bios is wrong reading is wrong,
> 
> We can talk more about frequency but we' ve got one certainty: that's not 1680mhz





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



FS will show the default clock in the bios w/adjustment (+/-) in AB or PX *unless it downclocks during the bench.*

if there would be an error, it is not taking account for boost (when not disabled in the bios) and would show a lower clock.

_that is a certainty._











again. my apologies - i was wrong.


----------



## bonami2

Do the top end Evga have normally as good as competitor cooler?

Planning to upgrade when next top of the line gpu release and maybe will go with nvidia evga with the extended 5 or 10 years warantly

I just want to run on air and overclocked to the max vrm will allow me and throttling


----------



## TronZy

Just picked up a 980ti classified, I can only go about 100 on the core no matter the voltage but memory will go 600+.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TronZy*
> 
> Just picked up a 980ti classified, I can only go about 100 on the core no matter the voltage but memory will go 600+.


Which bios are you using? Also, have you tried to do such with power limit set as far as it will go and NO additional voltage? You'd be amazed how far Maxwell will go on stock voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> *nope:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3Dmark doesn't give wrong readings like valley - except "preboost" ie lower.
> 
> E:
> if thats what the bios is set at then thats what's read. (+/- AB or PX adjustments)


erm - actually Futuremark Sysinfo DOES report incorrect clock speeds - especially with a modified bios clock table. Honestly, my TXs never hit 1697MHz. And I have a couple over 1700. You need to run gpuZ sensor tab to get a true reading.



@Kimir - it's not that their bios is inefficient (tho many are). they are reporting incorrect clocks if relying on FMSI.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @Kimir - it's not that their bios is inefficient (tho many are). they are reporting incorrect clocks if relying on FMSI.


'Kay, I always mod my bioses too, but I do so that the reading is correct in FM and Unigine bench (as well as GPU-z main window).


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> erm - actually Futuremark Sysinfo DOES report incorrect clock speeds - especially with a modified bios clock table. Honestly, my TXs never hit 1697MHz. And I have a couple over 1700. You need to run gpuZ sensor tab to get a true reading.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Kimir - it's not that their bios is inefficient (tho many are). they are reporting incorrect clocks if relying on FMSI.


welp, looks like i just edited a few posts.









thanks for the correction.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 'Kay, I always mod my bioses too, *but I do so that the reading is correct in FM and Unigine bench* (as well as GPU-z main window).


how is that?


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> welp, looks like i just edited a few posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the correction.
> how is that?


It's pulling that number from the TDP Base Clock entry of the BIOS. You can set the TDP Base Clock section to your actual clock, and it will read it correctly every where at that point.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> It's pulling that number from the TDP Base Clock entry of the BIOS. You can set the TDP Base Clock section to your actual clock, and it will read it correctly every where at that point.










i'm just walking into it lately. my mind was in the boost table - its a cool story why, but i'll save it for another time.


----------



## TronZy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Which bios are you using? Also, have you tried to do such with power limit set as far as it will go and NO additional voltage? You'd be amazed how far Maxwell will go on stock voltage.


Stock bios, and power limit all the way up.


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Here's my BIOS with the base core clock set to the TDP 1583MHz and boost diabled with adjustments to the voltage table. I then added +100MHz in AB to get 1683MHz. It's read corrently in Valley, GPU-Z and FMSI.

1583MHz.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Kimir

And there is your error, your cards probably are at 1418Mhz.
do that and you'll see your real clock:


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> And there is your error, your cards probably are at 1418Mhz.
> do that and you'll see your real clock:


Okay, I noticed that. So why is it like that when I've set it differently in the BIOS?


----------



## looniam

look at your boost table - you may have boost disabled but it still regulates the clock states.


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> look at your boost table - you may have boost disabled but it still regulates the clock states.


So it there any way to edit it so that whatever clock you set it to that's the actual clock?


----------



## looniam

*IF* the behavior is like my SC+:

use gpu-z to see what core speed you get under full load. see which clock state that is and adjust the slider to what clock speed you want.

here's that "cool story" i mentioned before (i'll try to keep it short







):

i was having a small issue setting the speed i wanted under load - it seemed no matter what i set in the common tab the load speed was much lower; i was using gpu-z just as kimir showed

then i noticed the speed i was getting was clock state 61 in the boost table. so i move the slider at the bottom in the boost table (NOT the one in the common tab!) and BOOM i got what i wanted.


Spoiler: however there are some differences here



i used KEPLER bios tweaker to show two sets of voltage sliders that don't show in MBT; set any settings, saved bios and opened in MBT to tweak them. looking at my voltage table (middle) the very first entry is max voltage (1.268mV) - that's already there. the next entry is min/max voltage for boost/full load (1225.0mV - 1.268mV) the next is voltage throttling (1.268mV - 1.268mV) setting that can keep it from down clocking ~64c


when i had all 5 of those at the same voltage (1.250mV) i boosted as expected and i was happy enough gaming. but when i changed the range in the boost voltages for benching, things got flonky for a minute until i looked at the boost table. after that i made sure the min/max voltages were the same (1.225 - 1.268) from CL61 and on in the voltage table.

but since there is a different voltage controller on the classy and i still have boost enabled - just at a speed i want for gaming - YMMV.



gl.









E:typos


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Thanks man!









When I initially had it set to 1583MHz in the BIOS and a +100MHz in AB, it was maxing out at 1531MHz, which was clock state 02 in the BIOS, so all I did was change TDP Base Entry, 3D Base Entry and Boost Entry to Entry #2 and set it to 1531MHz. Then I adjusted the voltages you said and now when running benches it never throttles and stays maxed out at 1531MHz!









As for gaming, I'm pretty much content at leaving it at the stock LN2 BIOS with a mere +83MHz to the core and +84MHz to the memory.


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Hello Everyone,

I am the happy owner of a 780 classified. Today, the card started artifacting and I am thinking of rma it.

The problem is that I scratched the PCB while trying to unscrew a though screw and I am scared that evga does not accept my RMA. It is a scratch that happenned a while back, two years ago and never had any issue with card whatsoever.

Do you guys think that a scratched pcb can get my rma refused? Should I put the original bios in the card too?

THanks a lot.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am the happy owner of a 780 classified. Today, the card started artifacting and I am thinking of rma it.
> 
> The problem is that I scratched the PCB while trying to unscrew a though screw and I am scared that evga does not accept my RMA. It is a scratch that happenned a while back, two years ago and never had any issue with card whatsoever.
> 
> Do you guys think that a scratched pcb can get my rma refused? Should I put the original bios in the card too?
> 
> THanks a lot.


Put the original bios back on for sure. Show us a pic of the scratch. I'm thinking you'll still get an RMA anyways though.


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Put the original bios back on for sure. Show us a pic of the scratch. I'm thinking you'll still get an RMA anyways though.


Thank you Mrtooshort, will put the pic asap.

What do you think would be the replacement for a 780 classified?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

780, 970 or if really lucky, 980 back.

*


https://www.reddit.com/r/38mdnb/question_got_my_evga_geforce_780_gtx_classified/
*
This person was approved for a 970 back for their 780 Classy.


----------



## lilchronic

A friend of mine RMA'd a couple 780ti kingpins a couple months ago and got back two 980 kingpins.

EVGA obviously


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> A friend of mine RMA'd a couple 780ti kingpins a couple months ago and got back two 980 kingpins.
> 
> EVGA obviously


They are KPEs though.


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 780, 970 or if really lucky, 980 back.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/38mdnb/question_got_my_evga_geforce_780_gtx_classified/
> *
> This person was approved for a 970 back for their 780 Classy.


Last question should I say that the card was watercooled or avoid it?

I don't understand why the card started artifacting, it was underwatercooling never reached above 61 degrés and this when I pushed the vcore to 1.325mv which is clearly safe under water.

I think this is a lesson for me, I love tweaking my component but this is the last time







.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Last question should I say that the card was watercooled or avoid it?
> 
> I don't understand why the card started artifacting, it was underwatercooling never reached above 61 degrés and this when I pushed the vcore to 1.325mv which is clearly safe under water.
> 
> I think this is a lesson for me, I love tweaking my component but this is the last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Even tho it doesn't void your warranty by watercooling, I'd prolly not mention it, unless they directly ask you if you did. Keep us, well at least me updated, on how they handle it. I'm thinking I may have to rma my 780 classified in the near future. I didn't think it was possible, but my cards coil whine is getting worse/ louder and its making me think something is going bad.


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Even tho it doesn't void your warranty by watercooling, I'd prolly not mention it, unless they directly ask you if you did. Keep us, well at least me updated, on how they handle it. I'm thinking I may have to rma my 780 classified in the near future. I didn't think it was possible, but my cards coil whine is getting worse/ louder and its making me think something is going bad.


Will keep you updated.


----------



## Vayne4800

So I RMA'ed one 980 Ti KPE because it went up in smoke (72% ASIC) and got a replacement (same ASIC). Note that this was the lower card. Now the new card seems to run with higher GPU usage than the top one (which is 74% ASIC), therefore higher temperatures too. Please focus that the usage is higher on the bottom one almost always. Tested this in Firestrike and Witcher 3. Difference can be as high as 10%.

This wasn't the case previously. I am running the latest drivers, using GSYNC monitor (144Hz).


----------



## weinstein888

Anyone here added voltage in MSI Afterburner and seen it negatively effect stability with 980ti? I'm just curious since heat is absolutely not an issue.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Anyone here added voltage in MSI Afterburner and seen it negatively effect stability with 980ti? I'm just curious since heat is absolutely not an issue.


Yes. Assuming you have a KPE. My cards don't like anythingn higher than 1.22V unless I can keep it cooled below 20-25C

Every card and asic is different. Just need to find the sweet spot for your cards. For example 1572 was impossible when water temps were above 28C. Dropped it down to 22C and I was doing 1572 easy. XOC bios 79% ASIC.

Unfortunately my CPU and mem setup was holding me back so I was below 20300 in fire strike.


----------



## MK3Steve

Anyone with a 980 Ti Classified can confirm that using the EK-FC780 GTX Classy Block on the 980 Ti Classified will make the original Backplate unusable ?


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Anyone with a 980 Ti Classified can confirm that using the EK-FC780 GTX Classy Block on the 980 Ti Classified will make the original Backplate unusable ?


I can confirm it is quite usable. Look at my sig. Ask you need is some slightly longer screws.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I can confirm it is quite usable. Look at my sig. Ask you need is some slightly longer screws.


How about the vrms ? Just did a quick and dirty research and it seems that some of the front oriented vrms arent cooled ?


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> How about the vrms ? Just did a quick and dirty research and it seems that some of the front oriented vrms arent cooled ?


The VRMs don't get hot enough to warrant any concern. You can install passive heatsinks like I did.


----------



## MK3Steve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> The VRMs don't get hot enough to warrant any concern. You can install passive heatsinks like I did.


Thanks for your feedback man . What are the screws wich needs to be changed ? Could you grab any random pic from google from a 980 ti´s backplate point of view and mark them for me ? Would be awesome as hell .


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Thanks for your feedback man . What are the screws wich needs to be changed ? Could you grab any random pic from google from a 980 ti´s backplate point of view and mark them for me ? Would be awesome as hell .


Red is replace. Yellow is empty. Green is keep stock screw. Orange is replace with nut and washer. As for the specific size, I don't remember what I got. I know it has to be M3. The length also should be a little longer. Maybe M3x6. The orange area may have to be slightly longer than that in order to accommodate a nut. I will redoing my loop in a couple of days and can post more precise information then.



One thing you should be aware of, water cooling a 980 Ti Classified MAY not net you a huge performance gain. I maxed out at 1530/8050Mhz on air (~70c under load). Water cooling got me to around 1555/8100Mhz (60c under load). The FPS gain is negligible. The primary benefits are noise at high load and aesthetics.


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Yes. Assuming you have a KPE. My cards don't like anythingn higher than 1.22V unless I can keep it cooled below 20-25C
> 
> Every card and asic is different. Just need to find the sweet spot for your cards. For example 1572 was impossible when water temps were above 28C. Dropped it down to 22C and I was doing 1572 easy. XOC bios 79% ASIC.
> 
> Unfortunately my CPU and mem setup was holding me back so I was below 20300 in fire strike.


I have two Classys, not KPE. Also, AB only allows you to add 50mV, so going above 1.22V isn't a concern. I don't want to use Classified Voltage Tool since I don't want to have to activate it on every reboot. This is for everyday, not benching or anything, so I'm just gonna use whatever I can get through AB. I just want to know if +50mV could do anything but help stability when my cards never go above ~35C.

On a side note, how the hell are you keeping your card at 22C under load? Do you live in a freezer


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> I have two Classys, not KPE. Also, AB only allows you to add 50mV, so going above 1.22V isn't a concern. I don't want to use Classified Voltage Tool since I don't want to have to activate it on every reboot. This is for everyday, not benching or anything, so I'm just gonna use whatever I can get through AB. I just want to know if +50mV could do anything but help stability when my cards never go above ~35C.
> 
> On a side note, how the hell are you keeping your card at 22C under load? Do you live in a freezer


Adding more voltage if your card is made right and a good card will, increase your performance if you have an unlocked BIOS utilization wise.

Afterburner even though it is telling you, it is applying this voltage might not be as the driver, locks down the voltage no matter what at a certain point, unless you use direct control which is only done through the extended control or MSI reference voltage control, options in AB.


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Adding more voltage if your card is made right and a good card will, increase your performance if you have an unlocked BIOS utilization wise.
> 
> Afterburner even though it is telling you, it is applying this voltage might not be as the driver, locks down the voltage no matter what up to a certain point which is dependent on the BIOS settings voltage perimeter wise, unless you use direct control which is only done through the extended control or MSI reference voltage control, options in AB.


Okay cool. So it matters if I use reference, standard, or extended voltage control mode in Afterburner? Was not aware of that. Figured it was some feature for Lightning cards or something. Which should I be using?


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Okay cool. So it matters if I use reference, standard, or extended voltage control mode in Afterburner? Was not aware of that. Figured it was some feature for Lightning cards or something. Which should I be using?


I didn't realize that at first either. As far as I know your cards are built in supported now at this point with the most recent update to AB which enables you extended support like me with my lightning. I would just use the extended, setup a profile so when you're gaming or about to rather all you have to do is click and load that profile and start gaming. You can even which I haven't bothered to myself mind you, setup a 2d profile if you will, so you can set default voltages or auto, for instance after gaming.


----------



## Kimir

Wow, EVGA refreshed their website, looking good.


----------



## dng25

Do I just have bad 980 ti classified? I can't get past 1468 sli on water







. Heaven would crash if I try anything higher. My temps never gets higher than 40 degs. Should I use custom bios?


----------



## KickAssCop

What is the ASIC value on your cards?


----------



## dng25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> What is the ASIC value on your cards?


64.4 and 73.0


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Red is replace. Yellow is empty. Green is keep stock screw. Orange is replace with nut and washer. As for the specific size, I don't remember what I got. I know it has to be M3. The length also should be a little longer. Maybe M3x6. The orange area may have to be slightly longer than that in order to accommodate a nut. I will redoing my loop in a couple of days and can post more precise information then.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing you should be aware of, water cooling a 980 Ti Classified MAY not net you a huge performance gain. I maxed out at 1530/8050Mhz on air (~70c under load). Water cooling got me to around 1555/8100Mhz (60c under load). The FPS gain is negligible. The primary benefits are noise at high load and aesthetics.


Agreed. I am maxing out at around 1515/8200 at 1.21v on air with a max temp of 39c in my geeeeerage where it's nice and cool now.

I may have found a way to get more last night but it was too late to confirm. I'm also going to see if my HOF block will mount up to it for giggles. If so I'll be moving the big rig to the geeeerage to try and knock kimir off the top FS single 980Ti slot.









SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Wow, EVGA refreshed their website, looking good.


in prep for an upcoming product line refresh?


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> in prep for an upcoming product line refresh?


Considering MSI already stopped production of the lightning 980ti's. I'd say yes.


----------



## Kimir

Maybe, Pascal incoming!!, sure thing is the EU version wasn't the same as the US one for a while until recently, now all the region have the same new look, good that they aren't focusing only on the US IMO.


----------



## Gunslinger.

I don't think we'll see Pascal until June


----------



## Kimir

Good, my wallet can't take it anyway.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I don't think we'll see Pascal until June


_so it was said_...









(thanks - good to know)


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> _so it was said_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thanks - good to know)


That is just my opinion









Personally, I think it will appear at Computex


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Wow, EVGA refreshed their website, looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> in prep for an upcoming product line refresh?
Click to expand...

found it!

but not the gpu you are looking for:

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti VR Edition
Quote:


> Team EVGA knows that there is no VR revolution without powerful graphics cards. It doesn't matter what HMD you have, you still need powerful computer with GPU that can sustain high framerate and low latency gaming.
> 
> The GTX 980 Ti VR Edition may be exactly what you will need. It's the first graphics card to comes with internal VR-Ready HDMI output, that can connected with included 5.25-inch bay mounted inside the case. This way you have easy access to HDMI connector with two additional USB 3.0 ports to power your VR headset. Unfortunately Oculus Rift CV1 requires four USB ports (3x 3.0, 1x 2.0), so this front panel will not be enough to keep it powered on.


is this the start of a new club?


----------



## Gaming Prodigy

Hello everyone, just put this rig together, so I'm now an official K|NGP|N owner







It's about 95% complete, I'll post the final product this weekend. These cards are beast, best I've ever owned.


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Agreed. I am maxing out at around 1515/8200 at 1.21v on air with a max temp of 39c in my geeeeerage where it's nice and cool now.
> 
> I may have found a way to get more last night but it was too late to confirm. I'm also going to see if my HOF block will mount up to it for giggles. If so I'll be moving the big rig to the geeeerage to try and knock kimir off the top FS single 980Ti slot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Couple questions for ya man since you're using a Classy and seem to know your stuff. 1. How are you applying voltage, Classified Voltage Tool or PX/AB? 2. When you say "maxing out", do you mean synthetic benchmarks or everyday use?

I can get to like 1535/8200 on both my cards and run any version FS without any issues. When I'm playing a game, have 20 Chrome tabs open and Discord and Foobar2k and a couple torrents, etc, I need to crank it down to ~1480/8100 to get stability.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> I can get to like 1535/8200 on both my cards and run any version FS without any issues. When I'm playing a game, have 20 Chrome tabs open and Discord and Foobar2k and a couple torrents, etc, I need to crank it down to ~1480/8100 to get stability.


This is normal.

FS isn't a good stability test. Playing your favorite games is best for that.

I can pass most benches at much higher clocks that what is stable for 24/7.


----------



## Gaming Prodigy

Final product


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> This is normal.
> 
> FS isn't a good stability test. Playing your favorite games is best for that.
> 
> I can pass most benches at much higher clocks that what is stable for 24/7.


This

S S


----------



## FXformat

Classified 780ti Hydro Copper owner here, been thinking of upgrading to the 980ti Hydro Copper but i don't know if i'll need it, i play racing games, action adventure games, (castlevania, witcher 3, tomb raider etc. and RPG's, not first person shooters type...

hmmmm


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Couple questions for ya man since you're using a Classy and seem to know your stuff. 1. How are you applying voltage, Classified Voltage Tool or PX/AB? 2. When you say "maxing out", do you mean synthetic benchmarks or everyday use?
> 
> I can get to like 1535/8200 on both my cards and run any version FS without any issues. When I'm playing a game, have 20 Chrome tabs open and Discord and Foobar2k and a couple torrents, etc, I need to crank it down to ~1480/8100 to get stability.


I use PX16 which allows up to 1.30v but for memory you need the Classy tool.

Yes, maxing out = benches. I generally drop 25MHz for games and run my memory at 1950. With my G1 I run 1540/2000 in games because it can do it easy. If I could get this thing to do 1550/8800 I'd own the #1 slot in FS again for a 980Ti on air cooling.... but alas it won't even with a max loaded temp of 39c.









SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Classified 780ti Hydro Copper owner here, been thinking of upgrading to the 980ti Hydro Copper but i don't know if i'll need it, i play racing games, action adventure games, (castlevania, witcher 3, tomb raider etc. and RPG's, not first person shooters type...
> 
> hmmmm


Me? I'd wait for Pascal as you should have no issue doing what yer doing now .... unless yer at 4k ... right?

SS


----------



## DennyCorsa86

Hello there! I bought any days ago one 980ti classified and now i am waiting the 5960x for my platform for test it! I am very happy cause the vga mounts Samsung chips and it has a good asic







card boost at 1418 mhz , but i am waiting with very patience for oc it xD i just try the card functionally and the asic quality.
I will update your next week


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Me? I'd wait for Pascal as you should have no issue doing what yer doing now .... unless yer at 4k ... right?
> 
> SS


I am at 4K, i have a 40" 4K 60hz monitor, i'm getting 50+ FPS with project cars on high setting in 4K, but when i turn the weather to rain and thunder it dips to the 30s, i still don't see a difference between the two, i guess it's good for now.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Good, my wallet can't take it anyway.


+1










SS


----------



## FXformat

Switched cases over to this one, and added rigid tubing to it. I forgot how massive this card was, I mean it's the size of my case! Good thing I mounted it like this, mounting if traditional way have bent my pci slot on my other mobo.


----------



## Barefooter

I have three 980ti Classified cards, getting ready to put them under water.

One is a ASIC of 73.3 and the other two are upper 60s (can't remember exactly). Should I put the highest ASIC card as the top card, or does it not matter?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Should I put the highest ASIC card as the top card, or does it not matter?


Yes. In my SLI (2 way only) it made a difference in OC and frame stutters .... now this was with 980's and many drivers ago but still .... in all 4 of my SLI setup's it made a difference.

SS


----------



## thechosenwon

When pushing the cards hard in single and especially multi, always remember they need maximum airflow for best performance. Even just idling at desktop, if Kboost is enabled and fan speed is default, they can get very hot because it forces p0 state/voltage. Personally I don't like running my cards hot like that on air. I'd recommend to not use kboost for a daily gamer or keep the fan speed higher especially if the card(s) are in an enclosed case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaming Prodigy*
> 
> Final product


----------



## Gaming Prodigy

The P5 is tough to beat as far as open air goes. I'm going to wall mount it now that it's finished, something I've wanted to do for years. They made it possible, and easy with this case







Thanks for the








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When pushing the cards hard in single and especially multi, always remember they need maximum airflow for best performance. Even just idling at desktop, if Kboost is enabled and fan speed is default, they can get very hot because it forces p0 state/voltage. Personally I don't like running my cards hot like that on air. I'd recommend to not use kboost for a daily gamer or keep the fan speed higher especially if the card(s) are in an enclosed case.


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Switched cases over to this one, and added rigid tubing to it. I forgot how massive this card was, I mean it's the size of my case! Good thing I mounted it like this, mounting if traditional way have bent my pci slot on my other mobo.


What case do you have


----------



## dilster97

Impulse bought a second 980 KPE for my rig. Current ASIC is 75.9 and new card is 74.8

Going to have to get that card (74.8) connected to the loop along with the current card (75.9).

MO-RA3 420 will keep temps in check


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Yes. In my SLI (2 way only) it made a difference in OC and frame stutters .... now this was with 980's and many drivers ago but still .... in all 4 of my SLI setup's it made a difference.
> 
> SS


Thanks for your input. I'll be sure to put the highest score card on top then.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Thanks for your input. I'll be sure to put the highest score card on top then.


My pleasure.

You may also have the best OC "luck" (if you choose to) by clocking each card separately.









SS


----------



## KickAssCop

I guess 6th time's a charm. Finally got a Classified with a decent ASIC. 73.8%. Was almost about to pay 849 + 48 bucks to ship a KPE all the way to UAE.
Instead took the chance on a 659 Classy and got lucky.

Ordered an EK block for it and hopefully if V1.1 predator is fine then will finally have a silent water cooled PC without the hassle of water cooling. I am not indulging in Pascal anytime soon.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I guess 6th time's a charm. Finally got a Classified with a decent ASIC. 73.8%. Was almost about to pay 849 + 48 bucks to ship a KPE all the way to UAE.
> Instead took the chance on a 659 Classy and got lucky.
> 
> Ordered an EK block for it and hopefully if V1.1 predator is fine then will finally have a silent water cooled PC without the hassle of water cooling. I am not indulging in Pascal anytime soon.


Good LUCK!

I hope my 77% card and both blocks show up Friday. I want to see if I can nab the top FS air/water slot.









SS


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Good LUCK!
> 
> I hope my 77% card and both blocks show up Friday. I want to see if I can nab the top FS air/water slot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Which record specifically, like link me polease.... Please.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Which record specifically, like link me polease.... Please.


FireStrike 980Ti Single card ---- see my sig line.









Keep in mind I'm talking about non-extreme cooling #'s which I'm 101 off the top now.









SS


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> FireStrike 980Ti Single card ---- see my sig line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind I'm talking about non-extreme cooling #'s which I'm 101 off the top now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Thank you sir. I'd need a different CPU / MB / Mem combo to beat you guys there but I would oh I would lol.

Rep+


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Thank you sir. I'd need a different CPU / MB / Mem combo to beat you guys there but I would oh I would lol.
> 
> Rep+


Forceman records the Graphics score separately... another way is to run a benchmark that is much less CPU dependent... Heaven 4.0 or even Firestrike Ultra


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Thank you sir. I'd need a different CPU / MB / Mem combo to beat you guys there but I would oh I would lol.
> 
> Rep+


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Forceman records the Graphics score separately... another way is to run a benchmark that is much less CPU dependent... Heaven 4.0 or even Firestrike Ultra


Yeap ..... I'm going for them too ....


















SS


----------



## vilius572

Hi. I noticed a red led light on my card today. I'm pretty sure it wasn't there before. What could it possibly be?


----------



## Shawnf77

Ln2 Bios light?


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Ln2 Bios light?


No. LN2 bios light is one the top. This one light from underneath.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> FireStrike 980Ti Single card ---- see my sig line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind I'm talking about non-extreme cooling #'s which I'm 101 off the top now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Your temps were 14C and less. What were you using cold air?

Found this one in my depository of my benchmarks.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6837875

22376 GPU.

Compare thread

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6837875/fs/7119335


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> No. LN2 bios light is one the top. This one light from underneath.


There is indeed an LED right there next to connector J9, mine on both card are not lit.
Was the under load? at a certain temperature maybe


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> There is indeed an LED right there next to connector J9, mine on both card are not lit.
> Was the under load? at a certain temperature maybe


Computer is idling and the light is on. But I will startup some game or benchmark and see if it's on under load.


----------



## vilius572

I just did some benchmarking and card doesn't care about that red light.


----------



## dng25

How did I do?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7180452

I still can't get it above 1500 mhz ;(


----------



## paskowitz

Just flushed my custom loop, cleaned my water block, reapplied CLU (TIM) and went push/pull on all my rads... 15c drop (60c to 45c)! As a result I've gained 20Mhz on my core clock in games (1535-1555).

I think the main culprit was when I purchased my block second hand I didn't bother to check if it was clean... well when I opened it up there was a fair amount of build up. In addition when I applied the CLU the first time, I either used too much, did not apply it evenly or didn't clean the surface well enough.

Lesson learned.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Forceman records the Graphics score separately... another way is to run a benchmark that is much less CPU dependent... Heaven 4.0 or even Firestrike Ultra


Is this good?



- i7 2700K @ 5.144GHz
- 980ti Lightning @ 1600 / 2003
- Score: 17512 Graphics: 22454

I'm still playing around right now though.

Bam:



- i7 2700K @ 5.144GHz
- 980ti Lightning @ 1613 / 2051
- Score: 17480 Graphics: 22640

Air cooling.


----------



## D3LTA9

Precision X does not seem to be applying my OC or voltage settings.

If I tick overboost and overvoltage and then set voltage to 1.3v both my cars still seem to run at their stock voltages (1.2v and 1.15v). The classified tool also does not seem to do anything either. I am running both as admin too in case that was causing an issue.

Is there something I am missing?


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3LTA9*
> 
> Precision X does not seem to be applying my OC or voltage settings.
> 
> If I tick overboost and overvoltage and then set voltage to 1.3v both my cars still seem to run at their stock voltages (1.2v and 1.15v). The classified tool also does not seem to do anything either. I am running both as admin too in case that was causing an issue.
> 
> Is there something I am missing?


The only proper way to overclock Maxwell is with making a custom BIOS.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Your temps were 14C and less. What were you using cold air?
> 
> Found this one in my depository of my benchmarks.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6837875
> 
> 22376 GPU.
> 
> Compare thread
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6837875/fs/7119335


Yes, water with the window opened.

I'm going to try a cooooool run this weekend in the garage when my other Classy gets here.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6324708/fs/6837875

Here's my best graphics score although not my highest overall score.

SS


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Yes, water with the window opened.
> 
> I'm going to try a cooooool run this weekend in the garage when my other Classy gets here.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6324708/fs/6837875
> 
> Here's my best graphics score although not my highest overall score.
> 
> SS


I gave you something to strive for this weekend. That was just air.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10294890?


----------



## Elkim

Any drivers from 355.60 and above which performs better in benchmarks or are they still best?

ty


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> I gave you something to strive for this weekend. That was just air.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10294890?












Maybe I'll throw the air cooler back on and run it in my 4770k box just see what happens.

BTW, the card we compared is my G1.









SS


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Is this good?
> 
> 
> 
> - i7 2700K @ 5.144GHz
> - 980ti Lightning @ 1600 / 2003
> - Score: 17512 Graphics: 22454
> 
> I'm still playing around right now though.
> 
> Bam:
> 
> 
> 
> - i7 2700K @ 5.144GHz
> - 980ti Lightning @ 1613 / 2051
> - Score: 17480 Graphics: 22640
> 
> Air cooling.


very good results!
Your asic? Tnx!


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> very good results!
> Your asic? Tnx!


Thank you! I'm definitely happy I stayed with this card.

74%



Not stabbing at the kingpin neither mind you because I know that they're very nice cards as well and can reach the same speeds and probably higher. Don't want to come off wrong. I wanted samsung memory too so...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3LTA9*
> 
> Precision X does not seem to be applying my OC or voltage settings.
> 
> If I tick overboost and overvoltage and then set voltage to 1.3v both my cars still seem to run at their stock voltages (1.2v and 1.15v). The classified tool also does not seem to do anything either. I am running both as admin too in case that was causing an issue.
> 
> Is there something I am missing?


What are you using to measure? Software won't display things correctly if you go above 1.21V or so (depending on the care, some will show in software as high as 1.27V).

As for the comment about using a custom bios as the only option for pushing things... Plenty of options are out there: hard modding, EVBot, Classified Tool, Afterburner Extreme, and the list goes on. They all do the job, they just won't give you the actual voltage you're running at - such a measurement requires the use of a voltmeter (aka multimeter)


----------



## ssiperko

Got my 77.6 Classy installed with air cooler on it. This one has Hynix where my 66.x has Samsung.








Oh well. OC bios and fresh drivers installed .... reboot and test away.

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> *Is this good?
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - i7 2700K @ 5.144GHz
> - 980ti Lightning @ 1600 / 2003
> - Score: 17512 Graphics: 22454
> 
> I'm still playing around right now though.
> 
> Bam:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - i7 2700K @ 5.144GHz
> - 980ti Lightning @ 1613 / 2051
> - Score: 17480 Graphics: 22640
> 
> Air cooling.


yes... but I thik you know it is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Thank you! I'm definitely happy I stayed with this card.
> 
> 74%
> 
> 
> 
> *Not stabbing at the kingpin* neither mind you because I know that they're very nice cards as well and can reach the same speeds and probably higher. Don't want to come off wrong. I wanted samsung memory too so...


Don't, you'll get crushed.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes... but I thik you know it is.
> Don't, you'll get crushed.


I'm sorry sir









In all seriousness though, I had fun that's the main thing for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> I'm sorry sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness though, I had fun that's the main thing for me.


just kidding! it's part of the fun. Don't pass up FS Ultra, Heaven 4.0 and valley, great cpu equalizers.
Great card you got. enjoy.


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Hello Guys,

I recently RMA"d a 780 classified that was artifacting.

I thought that I would receive a 970 since the 780 classified are not produced anymore. Out of luck I will receive a refurbished 780 classified ... I am not really happy with this RMA since I am receiving a card that was maybe broken and repaired and it will eventually fail on me.

Did you guys previously received a refurbished card? Was it in good condition?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I recently RMA"d a 780 classified that was artifacting.
> 
> I thought that I would receive a 970 since the 780 classified are not produced anymore. Out of luck I will receive a refurbished 780 classified ... I am not really happy with this RMA since I am receiving a card that was maybe broken and repaired and it will eventually fail on me.
> 
> Did you guys previously received a refurbished card? Was it in good condition?


Don't be too worried, the refurb card could have possibly had a borked flash from the previous owner and evga just reflashed it to have back 100% again.


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Don't be too worried, the refurb card could have possibly had a borked flash from the previous owner and evga just reflashed it to have back 100% again.


Thank you Mr too short, it could be this or something worse. I dont know where refurbished products come from ^^


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Thank you Mr too short, it could be this or something worse. I dont know where refurbished products come from ^^


Just so you know, EVGA and MSI are the 2 companies I've had experience with RMA'ing a product and they always return a refurbished item. Other companies I've done RMA's with will replace with completely brand new product.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Hi Everyone! I didn't know there's a separate thread for the owners of Kingpin and Classy GPUs









Here is my GPU with the classy backplate attached. I'm glad I have the backplate since the Gpu block used is for the 780ti classy.



My validation - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=6c6ug


Asic Quality (honestly until now I don't know what is the use of this. they said it's for overclocking.


and here's my rig


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I recently RMA"d a 780 classified that was artifacting.
> 
> I thought that I would receive a 970 since the 780 classified are not produced anymore. Out of luck I will receive a refurbished 780 classified ... I am not really happy with this RMA since I am receiving a card that was maybe broken and repaired and it will eventually fail on me.
> 
> Did you guys previously received a refurbished card? Was it in good condition?


So I also recently RMAed a 780 classified. I actually had to do 2 RMAs (both 780 classified, both new as far as I know) as the first replacement card did not work with the drivers installed. It was very odd. The 2nd replacement card I received worked but didn't have protectors on the video ports and pcie slot.



We have super cold temps this weekend so I've been messing around to see what this card can do (I'm idling at 35 C which is much lower than my old card). On stock BIOS, I can only muster 1254 MHz core (+92 in afterburner) with 1.20V but my memory goes all the way up to 1817 MHz (+630) before I start getting noticeable artifacting in Uningine Valley. Very odd (or maybe it isn't I'm not all that experienced), but its actually better than I was able to do with the card I had to RMA with plenty of thermal headroom to play with on air(10-15 C), so long as it stays this cold outside. So for all the hassle I'd say it was a net gain on my end. Of course, your mileage may vary with what you receive.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

What is considered the best custom bios for getting the most out of the 980Ti classys?

I have a pair of them with waterblocks but cant even get them stable @ 1480mhz with +50mv in Precision X.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> What is considered the best custom bios for getting the most out of the 980Ti classys?
> 
> I have a pair of them with waterblocks but cant even get them stable @ 1480mhz with +50mv in Precision X.


I'd suggest checking with Mr-Dark, he did a nice bios for my KPE a while ago.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I'd suggest checking with Mr-Dark, he did a nice bios for my KPE a while ago.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


Would you mind sharing it, your ASIC, setup and results?









SS


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I'd suggest checking with Mr-Dark, he did a nice bios for my KPE a while ago.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind sharing it, your ASIC, setup and results?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS
Click to expand...

Or, in other words, "pics or it didn't happen", lol.








If you promise not to laugh too hard at my crappy photos, here is where I first tested the KPE on air, along with my new Z97 Classy and 4790K:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










I'm currently re-doing my loop to accommodate the upgrade, and hope to be finished that in the next week or so.

Here is the post where I requested Mr-Dark to do the KPE OC bios:, which he very kindly did for me.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/1950#post_24687266

Without the loop, I was only able to test the parts on air for a short while.
I just put a fresh install of Win10 on the new ssd, but I recall the ASIC on my Newegg KPE was 75.1 according to GPUZ.
I'll post plenty of info and results once I get done.
And it can't happen fast enough, darn work sure gets in the way of having fun.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Or, in other words, "pics or it didn't happen", lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you promise not to laugh too hard at my crappy photos, here is where I first tested the KPE on air, along with my new Z97 Classy and 4790K:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently re-doing my loop to accommodate the upgrade, and hope to be finished that in the next week or so.
> 
> Here is the post where I requested Mr-Dark to do the KPE OC bios:, which he very kindly did for me.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/1950#post_24687266
> 
> Without the loop, I was only able to test the parts on air for a short while.
> I just put a fresh install of Win10 on the new ssd, but I recall the ASIC on my Newegg KPE was 75.1 according to GPUZ.
> I'll post plenty of info and results once I get done.
> And it can't happen fast enough, darn work sure gets in the way of having fun.


Hum ..... you don't know me.







I had a z97 Classy, 4790k and 2x 980 KPE's with a EVGA 1200P powering it all. NOW my main box makes that look weak ........ and my back up can likely match it.









My ASIC is 77.6% and it is blocked in my system now. I have a nice relationship with Mr. Dark (ask him) and would to compare our bios.









Yes, show me ... LOL









I need a STRONG 980Ti Classy bios.

SS


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Hum ..... you don't know me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a z97 Classy, 4790k and 2x 980 KPE's with a EVGA 1200P powering it all. NOW my main box makes that look weak ........ and my back up can likely match it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ASIC is 77.6% and it is blocked in my system now. I have a nice relationship with Mr. Dark (ask him) and would to compare our bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, show me ... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Now that you mention it, I do recall seeing your posts in the Z97 Classy thread, but that was quite a while ago. I know you are far beyond that now.
Nonetheless, for me this stuff is current enough, and a long-overdue upgrade from my old 2500K setup.
That Mr-Dark fellow has been doing an amazing amount of work for people requesting a modded bios.

I think you're going to do very well with that 980Ti Classy.









My ASIC may have actually been only 74.9 now that I think of it, lol.

Well, you've given me an incentive to get moving, and get this upgrade finished, while the 980 Ti is still a current card!


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Now that you mention it, I do recall seeing your posts in the Z97 Classy thread, but that was quite a while ago. I know you are far beyond that now.
> Nonetheless, for me this stuff is current enough, and a long-overdue upgrade from my old 2500K setup.
> That Mr-Dark fellow has been doing an amazing amount of work for people requesting a modded bios.
> 
> I think you're going to do very well with that 980Ti Classy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ASIC may have actually been only 74.9 now that I think of it, lol.
> 
> Well, you've given me an incentive to get moving, and get this upgrade finished, while the 980 Ti is still a current card!


lil' ole me?

I'm new round these parts.









The Classy line is VERY nice and if it had WIFI I'd still have it (necessity in the GEEEERAGE) along with a 4790k but alas I have to deal with a z97 Deluxe Asus and a 4770k at 4.5 to 5.0 depending on my "need" when I'm smoking ceeeegars and sipping scotch.









SS


----------



## ssiperko

BTW, love yer avatar .... mines black with no room for a front window.









SS


----------



## D3LTA9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> What are you using to measure? Software won't display things correctly if you go above 1.21V or so (depending on the care, some will show in software as high as 1.27V).
> 
> As for the comment about using a custom bios as the only option for pushing things... Plenty of options are out there: hard modding, EVBot, Classified Tool, Afterburner Extreme, and the list goes on. They all do the job, they just won't give you the actual voltage you're running at - such a measurement requires the use of a voltmeter (aka multimeter)


Ah yes, thanks for reminding about the voltage reporting. I actually remember having this same issue on my 780's I think. Aida64 doesnt seem to report properly - always says one is at 1.21 and the other 1.15v. Just checked precision and is showing the correct voltage I have set.

Will keep playing with my OC as havent really been able to dial it in to where I would like yet.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Hum ..... you don't know me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a z97 Classy, 4790k and 2x 980 KPE's with a EVGA 1200P powering it all. NOW my main box makes that look weak ........ and my back up can likely match it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ASIC is 77.6% and it is blocked in my system now. I have a nice relationship with Mr. Dark (ask him) and would to compare our bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, show me ... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a STRONG 980Ti Classy bios.
> 
> SS


I'll be following you since we have same 980ti classy XD my asic is 84.7%. i didn't tried to OC that much since I'm scared that I might kill my GPU. that is one expensive card.


----------



## KickAssCop

Got my predator block for the 980 Ti. Will operate tonight if I find time.


----------



## tigertank79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Thank you! I'm definitely happy I stayed with this card.
> 
> 74%
> 
> 
> 
> Not stabbing at the kingpin neither mind you because I know that they're very nice cards as well and can reach the same speeds and probably higher. Don't want to come off wrong. I wanted samsung memory too so...


Hynix aren't bad, you go up to 8400-8600 or even more








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> I'll be following you since we have same 980ti classy XD my asic is 84.7%. i didn't tried to OC that much since I'm scared that I might kill my GPU. that is one expensive card.


You bought a Classy card, you have 84,7% asic and you don't oc your card !?!?


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> Hynix aren't bad, you go up to 8400-8600 or even more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bought a Classy card, you have 84,7% asic and you don't oc your card !?!?


can you please guide me on properly overclocking my classy?









i already have the bios which push the power to 141% and temp to 91c

what should I do next?


----------



## Kimir

move the sliders, test with benchmark or game, if it crash, lower, restart and repeat.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> move the sliders, test with benchmark or game, if it crash, lower, restart and repeat.


do you mean sliders for the clock and memclock? how about the core voltage?


----------



## Shawnf77

Leave voltage alone at first. Just move core and memory clocks until your test crash then move the voltage slider. Unless your custom bios already has max voltage then the slider wont do anything I believe.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> I'll be following you since we have same 980ti classy XD my asic is 84.7%. i didn't tried to OC that much since I'm scared that I might kill my GPU. that is one expensive card.


Don't be scared. Like Shawn said .... adjust the core up +100 (should be able to do that no issues) and add +400 to the memory to start and run some tests -- move the power slider to 125 to start, even at max you'll have no issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Now that you mention it, I do recall seeing your posts in the Z97 Classy thread, but that was quite a while ago. I know you are far beyond that now.
> Nonetheless, for me this stuff is current enough, and a long-overdue upgrade from my old 2500K setup.
> That Mr-Dark fellow has been doing an amazing amount of work for people requesting a modded bios.
> 
> I think you're going to do very well with that 980Ti Classy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ASIC may have actually been only 74.9 now that I think of it, lol.
> 
> Well, you've given me an incentive to get moving, and get this upgrade finished, while the 980 Ti is still a current card!



















I'm looking for a strong bios for the Classy that will work when the NVCP is set to adaptive and I don't won't boost baked in. If anyone has something that is working well for them please post it up. I'm trying to search in here but with 400 pages (I have large post per page settings) it's kinda hard to find them.

SS


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Don't be scared. Like Shawn said .... adjust the core up +100 (should be able to do that no issues) and add +400 to the memory to start and run some tests -- move the power slider to 125 to start, even at max you'll have no issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a strong bios for the Classy that will work when the NVCP is set to adaptive and I don't won't boost baked in. If anyone has something that is working well for them please post it up. I'm trying to search in here but with 400 pages (I have large post per page settings) it's kinda hard to find them.
> 
> SS


You're better off just opening up your cards BIOS with the maxwell BIOS editor to look like, the Kingpin 980ti XOC BIOS. That's what I did, well minus my voltage table which I setup the way my card likes, more voltage a little all the way down the voltage table. I gave a guy a lower voltage at the top of the voltage table one, with more voltage at the beginning of the table a little and his loved it. His is a finicky card that likes lower voltage but seems to be a strong card none the less.

That should be ample info to do it your self but, Mr. Dark makes pretty decent ones as well.

The way mine is setup 1404.5MHz 3D clocks and 1405 boost, futuremark and all benchmark programs pick up my actual clock speed correctly and, when set to adaptive, my clocks go down to normal helping with temps a lot.. I copied that part off of the G1 BIOS.

I have a Frankenstein BIOS.


----------



## Shawnf77

I'm looking for a custom bios myself. As someone who has never flashed a card I don't want to start with the bios tool.(lol). I'm looking for a bios that Opens up the power limit and maybe something else(whatever it is) that helps these classifieds open up that you guys have seen. Been trying to wait until I get my block to setup my custom loop but I got that itch!!!!!


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> I'm looking for a custom bios myself. As someone who has never flashed a card I don't want to start with the bios tool.(lol). I'm looking for a bios that Opens up the power limit and maybe something else(whatever it is) that helps these classifieds open up that you guys have seen. Been trying to wait until I get my block to setup my custom loop but I got that itch!!!!!


i will also follow your request hahahah! since my GPUs asic quality is good I will try SS and the others suggestion on OCing.
+100core +400memory with 125 or 141 power limit XD I hope I can get a great boost


----------



## Shawnf77

Nice overclock. Mine only goes to +70 on air....


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Nice overclock. Mine only goes to +70 on air....


My air card does 1500/8400 and my water card does 1550/8200.

Maybe I should put the other block on, SLI them and get a 4k panel?

SS


----------



## Kimir

Do it! :>


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Nice overclock. Mine only goes to +70 on air....


don't feel bad. my classy boosted to 1430 out of the box but nothing i did got past 1505 (+75) stable except one cold day were it hit 1525 (+95).

now my SC goes +130! but considering it out of the box boost ~1330 . . .


----------



## Shawnf77

Yeah cant wait until I can get this block and a custom bios thrown on. Feel like I spent extra money for nothing.


----------



## johnd0e

hey guys, im going to pick up a 980ti kingpin, yay tax season, wondering if id be better off going 80+ asic or 72+? Im going to be putting it under water, my dilema is ive read so many mixed stories about asic quality and watercooling......one person says low asic quality is rules the world on water, another says high asic beats everything no matter what unless you use ln2, and another says asic means nothing. Id just rather hear it from the horses mouth as to what is best for water, and nobody knows better then those who are currently usiing a kingpin or similair(classified) card.

Thank in advance, sorry if this is the wrong place to ask, or if this has been gone over before.....2000 pages is a bit much to read through.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> hey guys, im going to pick up a 980ti kingpin, yay tax season, wondering if id be better off going 80+ asic or 72+? Im going to be putting it under water, my dilema is ive read so many mixed stories about asic quality and watercooling......one person says low asic quality is rules the world on water, another says high asic beats everything no matter what unless you use ln2, and another says asic means nothing. Id just rather hear it from the horses mouth as to what is best for water, and nobody knows better then those who are currently usiing a kingpin or similair(classified) card.
> 
> Thank in advance, sorry if this is the wrong place to ask, or if this has been gone over before.....2000 pages is a bit much to read through.


From the horses mouth,
you may want to have a look at this guide from the Kingpin Forum:
https://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3820

An 80+ ASIC card comes at quite a price premium, if you can even get one now.
I recently purchased a 72+ KPE from Newegg, (it's about 74.9 ASIC) which imo is quite sufficient for my needs with an EK block.
I'm still setting it up while redoing my loop, but initial testing on air looks very positive.

Depends if you want to spend the extra bread on an 80+, but imo it isn't mandatory, more luck of the draw with overclocking.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Do it! :>










yer a sheet stirrer aren't you?









With a 66.x and a 77.x card that both have different memory I'm not sure I wonna travel that road.









I probably will though cuz I'm an idiot.









SS


----------



## Cool Mike

Yes, Asic value does make a difference in overclocking. I currently run a Kingpin 83.2 asic card. My overclock is 1577 core and 8200 memory. 4k stress test stable.
For reference I had a kingpin 72.5 asic and it did 1475 core and 8000 memory in the same system. Both stock air cooling.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Yes, Asic value does make a difference in overclocking. I currently run a Kingpin 83.2 asic card. My overclock is 1577 core and 8200 memory. 4k stress test stable.
> For reference I had a kingpin 72.5 asic and it did 1475 core and 8000 memory in the same system. Both stock air cooling.


My 66.x Classy does 1500/8400 on air and NO manner of voltage will help it. My 77.x does 1550/8200 with no added volts air or water ..... I so want to chill it.

My 76.x G1 will do up to 1600/8400 with volts under water and 1560/8300 on air with no volts.

ASIC is not the end all be all to high clocks ..... I've have 12 Maxwell cards and a couple of my 6x.x cards could get into the low-mid 1500's with or without adding voltages.

SS


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> From the horses mouth,
> you may want to have a look at this guide from the Kingpin Forum:
> https://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3820
> 
> An 80+ ASIC card comes at quite a price premium, if you can even get one now.
> I recently purchased a 72+ KPE from Newegg, (it's about 74.9 ASIC) which imo is quite sufficient for my needs with an EK block.
> I'm still setting it up while redoing my loop, but initial testing on air looks very positive.
> 
> Depends if you want to spend the extra bread on an 80+, but imo it isn't mandatory, more luck of the draw with overclocking.


Thanks for the link, ill take a read through it. i believe 80+ is sold out currently, but if theyre worth waiting for and worth the extra coin then i have no problem spending cash and waiting. but if i can see the same or better results with a 72 on water then it'd be kind of pointless to spend that extra that i could put toward a second card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Yes, Asic value does make a difference in overclocking. I currently run a Kingpin 83.2 asic card. My overclock is 1577 core and 8200 memory. 4k stress test stable.
> For reference I had a kingpin 72.5 asic and it did 1475 core and 8000 memory in the same system. Both stock air cooling.


thanks for the response, im wondering how much of a difference asic makes underwater though since thats where im seeing all sorts of conflicting info saying lower is better for water or higher is best for everything or asic means nothing and is just marketing.

On air yes i myself feel asic makes a difference, i can see with my 970's one being a 77.4 and one being a 74.7, the 77 definetly overclocks better on air then the 74, but thats on air...can water be different?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> My 66.x Classy does 1500/8400 on air and NO manner of voltage will help it. My 77.x does 1550/8200 with no added volts air or water ..... I so want to chill it.
> 
> My 76.x G1 will do up to 1600/8400 with volts under water and 1560/8300 on air with no volts.
> 
> ASIC is not the end all be all to high clocks ..... I've have 12 Maxwell cards and a couple of my 6x.x cards could get into the low-mid 1500's with or without adding voltages.
> 
> SS


Thanks for shareing your results, theyre worth more then gold when it comes to showing whether or not asic makes a difference.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Yes, Asic value does make a difference in overclocking. I currently run a Kingpin 83.2 asic card. My overclock is 1577 core and 8200 memory. 4k stress test stable.
> For reference I had a kingpin 72.5 asic and it did 1475 core and 8000 memory in the same system. Both stock air cooling.


good thing i saw your post man!

but i am only using classy 980ti and you are using the kingpin. XD we have almost the same asic mine is 84.7%. is there any difference in asic depending on if it's kingpin or classy?
how to do that 1475 and 8000mem in msi afterburner? XD


----------



## tpwilko08

Quick ? do any of you know where I can get a probe it connector from in the UK or Europe. They are on the US site but doesn`t seem to ship to uk.

Allready have 980ti classy 66.8 asics (Hynix) 1507Mhz 24/7 stable 1.193v but would like to know the real volts through DMM.

Also just received my second classy 75.5 asics (Samsung) not tried to overclock yet as just tested in a friends pc as am waiting for my waterblock to arrive..


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> Quick ? do any of you know where I can get a probe it connector from in the UK or Europe. They are on the US site but doesn`t seem to ship to uk.
> 
> Allready have 980ti classy 66.8 asics (Hynix) 1507Mhz 24/7 stable 1.193v but would like to know the real volts through DMM.
> 
> Also just received my second classy 75.5 asics (Samsung) not tried to overclock yet as just tested in a friends pc as am waiting for my waterblock to arrive..


Not sure on the request myself but I do have one of you if you would. Would you pull the bios from each card and send them to me.

I have one Sammy and one Hynie rammed Classy and I'm not sure if the bios are changed for the memory but I'd like to be safe and know I have the correct one on each as I have flashed them both to one I had made for the Sammy.

SS


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> Quick ? do any of you know where I can get a probe it connector from in the UK or Europe. They are on the US site but doesn`t seem to ship to uk.


Try throwing an email out to EVGA Jacob to get one. Haven't seen many of the connectors outside the EVGA website as far as selling goes.


----------



## KickAssCop

Graphic pron.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Graphic pron.


you also got the classy bro?


----------



## KickAssCop

Yes I have 2 980 Ti in SLi.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> Quick ? do any of you know where I can get a probe it connector from in the UK or Europe. They are on the US site but doesn`t seem to ship to uk.
> 
> Allready have 980ti classy 66.8 asics (Hynix) 1507Mhz 24/7 stable 1.193v but would like to know the real volts through DMM.
> 
> Also just received my second classy 75.5 asics (Samsung) not tried to overclock yet as just tested in a friends pc as am waiting for my waterblock to arrive..


check around the kingpin cooling forums and there is a list of parts (with links(?)) how to make one yourself.

easier than re-sleeving a PSU!


----------



## KickAssCop

Back to SLi. So SWEET! These Classy-s are rocking.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Yes I have 2 980 Ti in SLi.


what is your asic? and what program do you use to OC your gpus?

i really want to use afterburner since i am using it to monitor my temps and usage while playing. and i can even do screenshots and record videos.


----------



## KickAssCop

I have 70.3 and 73.8 asic cards.
I use precision x for volts but MSI after burner for normal clocking without volts.


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Not sure on the request myself but I do have one of you if you would. Would you pull the bios from each card and send them to me.
> 
> I have one Sammy and one Hynie rammed Classy and I'm not sure if the bios are changed for the memory but I'd like to be safe and know I have the correct one on each as I have flashed them both to one I had made for the Sammy.
> 
> SS


I have managed to pull the Hynix bios off for you but it wont be possible to pull the Samsung bios until I have put the card in my rig at weekend its currently sat in its box :-(

980tioriginalbioshynix.zip 305k .zip file


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> check around the kingpin cooling forums and there is a list of parts (with links(?)) how to make one yourself.
> 
> easier than re-sleeving a PSU!


Thanks will have a look into this..


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Try throwing an email out to EVGA Jacob to get one. Haven't seen many of the connectors outside the EVGA website as far as selling goes.


Thanks will try and get in contact with him..


----------



## voidfahrenheit

here is my latest fire strike score... and it's nice i guess...
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10382471


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Yes I have 2 980 Ti in SLi.


( Psu is upside down)


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> ( Psu is upside down)


I'm sure he knows what he's doing. He's probably using it to exhaust extra heat from the case.

edit: Hmm, looks like he's in a very negative pressure situation. like 5 exhaust fans?


----------



## looniam

wouldn't be surprised if there are a few in front of the hard drive rack for intake.


----------



## KickAssCop

I have a front 200 and side 230 mm intake. PSU works better this way since it gets breathing room. Haf X does not have a base that is too far above the ground so my previous PSU was starved for air. As long as it's silent and temperatures are fine I really don't care









Also negative pressure is better than positive pressure.


----------



## Shawnf77

Awesome! Here is mine showing how close the 6700k and the 5820k perform. Within Margin of error.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6572861

Edit: What I really like is that if you click on where it says 4k gaming pc in grey it shows our 1 card beats 2 980's in sli.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Also negative pressure is better than positive pressure.


Oh, here we go again. =P


----------



## xzamples

Hey if any of you guys got a The Division beta code sent to you by nvidia and don't want it i'll put it to good use


----------



## truehighroller1

That is nice isn't it? One card 4k. Love this beast.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I have a front 200 and side 230 mm intake. PSU works better this way since it gets breathing room. Haf X does not have a base that is too far above the ground so my previous PSU was starved for air. As long as it's silent and temperatures are fine I really don't care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also negative pressure is better than positive pressure.


if there is no breathing room for the PSU upside down then I will do the same orientation like you did.


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Haf X does not have a base that is too far above the ground so my previous PSU was starved for air.


You're right


----------



## AdamKelly

I got a new classified 980ti and it seems to get stuck at around ~721mhz after a while. If i reboot then itll work properly again for a few hours then itll get stuck again. I haven't even tried ocing it yet. Anything I should try before requesting a replacement from amazon?


----------



## looniam

Use DDU to uninstall the drivers then reinstall.


----------



## AdamKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Use DDU to uninstall the drivers then reinstall.


Tried that already with several versions 361.43, 361.60,355.42 all same results.


----------



## looniam

have you switched to the LN2 bios?


----------



## AdamKelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> have you switched to the LN2 bios?


Nope stock bios, also i checked the bios that's avail on the techpower database that has the same version string and its md5 hash matches the bios i dump.


----------



## dilster97

Quite happy with both of my 980 KPEs to be honest. Oddly 1.3V at any clock gave a better result than 1.18V - 1.21V on GPUIP anyway.

http://hwbot.org/submission/3104453_dildorthedecent_gpupi___1b_2x_geforce_gtx_980_14sec_220ms

Wish the HWBOT alias/name matched my OCN one.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamKelly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> have you switched to the LN2 bios?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope stock bios, also i checked the bios that's avail on the techpower database that has the same version string and its md5 hash matches the bios i dump.
Click to expand...

well, see if the behavior persists with the LN2 bios.

if it does, then you are looking at the card. if not, then its the bios.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamKelly*
> 
> Nope stock bios, also i checked the bios that's avail on the techpower database that has the same version string and its md5 hash matches the bios i dump.


When he says Ln2 he is not talking about flashing a bios to the card. There is a switch on the card for regular bios and a Ln2 bios.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> When he says Ln2 he is not talking about flashing a bios to the card. There is a switch on the card for regular bios and a Ln2 bios.


what will happen if we use the LN2 bios when using air or water cooling? just curious...


----------



## alancsalt

Depends on the ambient temps where you are.... the colder the better. (For overclocking that is.)


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> what will happen if we use the LN2 bios when using air or water cooling? just curious...


a little red light turns on (instead of the green) you have 140% power target and the fans run even below 60c.

that's it


----------



## tpwilko08

Ive got the second 980ti in but the new card in sli seems to only go to 1.162v. while second card goes to 1.212v. when I turn sli off the new card goes to 1.212v just cant get my head around it anybody have any ideas why it is doing this.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> Ive got the second 980ti in but the new card in sli seems to only go to 1.162v. while second card goes to 1.212v. when I turn sli off the new card goes to 1.212v just cant get my head around it anybody have any ideas why it is doing this.


Is adaptive on in the NVCP 3d settings?

What's the ASIC of each (sorry if it's above I'm just looking at this post) because if one is much higher (I'll bet the lower voltage card is) and you're on adaptive the card is only gonna pull what it needs to "keep up" with the other one.









SS


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Is adaptive on in the NVCP 3d settings?
> 
> What's the ASIC of each (sorry if it's above I'm just looking at this post) because if one is much higher (I'll bet the lower voltage card is) and you're on adaptive the card is only gonna pull what it needs to "keep up" with the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


That makes sense yes the power management is on adaptive just checked. Going from this pic GPU1 is 75.5 and GPU2 is 68.6.


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Hello Guys,

Quick question on the 780 Classified, I noticed that EK manual ask us to put thermal pads on this specific area circled in yellow:









Do you know what this area is ? Does it really get hot?

Thanks


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> That makes sense yes the power management is on adaptive just checked. Going from this pic GPU1 is 75.5 and GPU2 is 68.6.


If you change to high performance (no need really) they will run the same voltage.

You can tune each card separately if you want by unlinking them in whatever tweak tool you use.

SS


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> Ive got the second 980ti in but the new card in sli seems to only go to 1.162v. while second card goes to 1.212v. when I turn sli off the new card goes to 1.212v just cant get my head around it anybody have any ideas why it is doing this.


going off topic here, but are you using alternate frame rendering 2 in nvcp? if so are you experiencing any crashes?


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> going off topic here, but are you using alternate frame rendering 2 in nvcp? if so are you experiencing any crashes?


No not tried that yet will give it a go now. In SLI I can only get to 1467Mhz was getting 1507Mhz on my card with 68.6 single card..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> If you change to high performance (no need really) they will run the same voltage.
> 
> You can tune each card separately if you want by unlinking them in whatever tweak tool you use.
> 
> SS


Just give this a go myself it just stayed the same voltages.


----------



## johnd0e

Have you tried any other games? fallout 4 is a bit weird with sli.


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Have you tried any other games? fallout 4 is a bit weird with sli.


I have only tried up to now BF4 BFH. Maybe I need a custom bios but don't know of a good one or how to modify one myself


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> Quick question on the 780 Classified, I noticed that EK manual ask us to put thermal pads on this specific area circled in yellow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what this area is ? Does it really get hot?
> 
> Thanks


That area is to prevent shorting. Actually you need both strips to cover the full area next to the 14 phases as per the manual.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> That area is to prevent shorting. Actually you need both strips to cover the full area next to the 14 phases as per the manual.


i put thermal pads on my 980ti classy as per the manual said. better follow the manual than be sorry.


----------



## Ov3rdos3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> i put thermal pads on my 980ti classy as per the manual said. better follow the manual than be sorry.


Lol I forgot to put pad on this area ...

Thank god I noticed it.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ov3rdos3*
> 
> Lol I forgot to put pad on this area ...
> 
> Thank god I noticed it.


it's my first time to put water block on my gpu. and I always read the manual... good for you that nothing happened on your gpu.

i have a classy so as much as possible i don't want something bad to happen since it's very expensive(for me).


----------



## vilius572

Can anybody explain what is going on here and why this happens?


----------



## Kimir

Simply put, voltage reading on graphic cards by software is unreliable.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Simply put, voltage reading on graphic cards by software is unreliable.


So should I use a multimeter instead? My gpu started to act really weird recently. Before when my gpu to 1320mhz and 1800mhz memory, everything worked fine for a long time until now. If I turn on any game, benchmark or stress test, I get black screen, cpu temp goes up to about 60c and 3 of 5 LEDs on gpu shuts off. Then I have to force my pc to reboot.


----------



## AdamKelly

Got the replacement from amazon yesterday, swapped out the old card and now I'm having the same issue. My computer doesn't sleep/hibernate just monitor off. Card works fine after a reboot but after letting it idle overnight the clockspeed will jump from 19x idle to 600-700 once i sit down and then lock there until reboot. Going to try uninstalling AB and installing PrecisionX and see if still happens. Starting to run out of ideas so any further input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dilster97

picture pulled from my latest GTX 980 2-Way SLi GPUPI 1B result

1630MHz boost on watercooled card
1617MHz boost on air cooled card. (going under water soon)

Shame that isn't FireStrike stable.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> Ive got the second 980ti in but the new card in sli seems to only go to 1.162v. while second card goes to 1.212v. when I turn sli off the new card goes to 1.212v just cant get my head around it anybody have any ideas why it is doing this.


Common behavior with cards that are drastically different in ASIC % or have just fall right outside the optimal boostbin.

If you're overclocking, this will be an annoyance, if you're not overclocking or aren't having any stability issues you'll be fine.

The trick is to find the maximum boost on both cards and note it down. Then you overclock the weaker card to bring it up to the maximum boost of the strong card in order to get the most performance and keep them at the maximum boost bin at all times.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Common behavior with cards that are drastically different in ASIC % or have just fall right outside the optimal boostbin.
> 
> If you're overclocking, this will be an annoyance, if you're not overclocking or aren't having any stability issues you'll be fine.
> 
> The trick is to find the maximum boost on both cards and note it down. Then you overclock the weaker card to bring it up to the maximum boost of the strong card in order to get the most performance and keep them at the maximum boost bin at all times.


I figured that locking max perf would change that but alas I was wrong.

A custom bios could be made to have them both run the same but like cookies said that would only be beneficial if you're into max SLI performance. The difference is really gonna be minimal.

SS


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Common behavior with cards that are drastically different in ASIC % or have just fall right outside the optimal boostbin.
> 
> If you're overclocking, this will be an annoyance, if you're not overclocking or aren't having any stability issues you'll be fine.
> 
> The trick is to find the maximum boost on both cards and note it down. Then you overclock the weaker card to bring it up to the maximum boost of the strong card in order to get the most performance and keep them at the maximum boost bin at all times.


Ye I guess I have been pretty unlucky with the matching of my cards. by maximum boost do you mean the stock maximum boost with is 1392Mhz for the 68.6 card and 1418Mhz for the 75.5 card. Overclock maximums are 1507Mhz on the 68.6 and 1518Mhz on the 75.5 card have not pushed much further yet.
max overclock I can get in sli is 1467 I think this is because of the low voltage on the 75.5 card. i just want to know if anyone can make a bios so the voltage stays at 1.212 in sli on the 75.5 card maybe a long shot but worth a try.

Thanks for all your help guys...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> Ye I guess I have been pretty unlucky with the matching of my cards. by maximum boost do you mean the stock maximum boost with is 1392Mhz for the 68.6 card and 1418Mhz for the 75.5 card. Overclock maximums are 1507Mhz on the 68.6 and 1518Mhz on the 75.5 card have not pushed much further yet.
> max overclock I can get in sli is 1467 I think this is because of the low voltage on the 75.5 card. *i just want to know if anyone can make a bios so the voltage stays at 1.212 in sli on the 75.5 card maybe a long shot but worth a try.*
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys...


Have you tried >1467 sli with k-boost enabled?


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Have you tried >1467 sli with k-boost enabled?


I tried your suggestion this morning. When I put k-boost on it only seems to k-boost one of the cards and the other one reverts back to stock clocks. Anyone else experienced this in sli?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Hi everyone. been a while since i popped in and posted... Just upgraded from my remaining 2 980 KPE's to a set of 980Ti Classifieds.. Some may ask, why didn't you go for the K|ngp|ns? well, my 980ti Classifieds, brand new, are sequential Serial Numbers and I am starting to test them now..

Yes, I have my 980 KPE's still installed with waterblocks on them, and I am installing TI's for testing under the 980KPE.. Well, Card 1 has a whopping 79.3 ASIC and Card 2 has a 76.3 WITH SAMSUNG MEMORY on both for under $1300 shipped next day.. Actually, with my EVGA bucks, it was under so I could have spent $2000 to get 2 980ti KPE with that rating and memory. Win?



Validation #1: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=3nfvm



Validation #2: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=5kwmk

I will update this post in a few minutes. I am going to shut down and check the second cards ASIC and RAM. Updated. 79.3 and 76.3 respectively.

Waterblocks will be in Tomorrow sometime, and I will start testing once I get a chance and see how they do. Funny enough, I said I wouldn't buy another classy or KPE card, until I found the blocks and cards for less than 2 stock cards would have cost.. Couldn't help myself at that point.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Hi everyone. been a while since i popped in and posted... Just upgraded from my remaining 2 980 KPE's to a set of 980Ti Classifieds.. Some may ask, why didn't you go for the K|ngp|ns? well, my 980ti Classifieds, brand new, are sequential Serial Numbers and I am starting to test them now..
> 
> Yes, I have my 980 KPE's still installed with waterblocks on them, and I am installing TI's for testing under the 980KPE.. Well, Card 1 has a whopping 79.3 ASIC and Card 2 has a 76.3 WITH SAMSUNG MEMORY on both for under $1300 shipped next day.. Actually, with my EVGA bucks, it was under so I could have spent $2000 to get 2 980ti KPE with that rating and memory. Win?
> 
> 
> 
> Validation #1: https://bay178.mail.live.com/?tid=cmqa4sASzG5RGblgAjfeSjGA2&fid=flinbox
> 
> 
> 
> Validation #2: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=5kwmk
> 
> I will update this post in a few minutes. I am going to shut down and check the second cards ASIC and RAM. Updated. 79.3 and 76.3 respectively.
> 
> Waterblocks will be in Tomorrow sometime, and I will start testing once I get a chance and see how they do. Funny enough, I said I wouldn't buy another classy or KPE card, until I found the blocks and cards for less than 2 stock cards would have cost.. Couldn't help myself at that point.


Nice deal. I wish mine were both Sammy memory and that high of ASIC .... My best one is 77.6 which I'm pretty happy with..... it has Hynie memory though.









I do have blocks for both although I'm using one in each system one which is all air and runs cooler than my dbl 360 and sngl 240 cooled setup. It's all about where it's parked though.









SS


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Nice deal. I wish mine were both Sammy memory and that high of ASIC .... My best one is 77.6 which I'm pretty happy with..... it has Hynie memory though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Wanna see something amusing and trippy... I improvised...its nearly impossible to wedge these behind those tubes, lol.


----------



## seven7thirty30

Just upgraded to an EVGA GTX 980Ti Classified from 2 HIS HD 7970's. Stable overclock on water. Extremely pleased.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seven7thirty30*
> 
> Just upgraded to an EVGA GTX 980Ti Classified from 2 HIS HD 7970's. Stable overclock on water. Extremely pleased.


Nice. I have 66.1% match to that card with block.

SS


----------



## seven7thirty30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Nice. I have 66.1% match to that card with block.
> 
> SS


You should send it over to be with its' twin. I'll pay shipping


----------



## ssiperko

Deal.









Shipping is $600.









SS


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seven7thirty30*
> 
> Just upgraded to an EVGA GTX 980Ti Classified from 2 HIS HD 7970's. Stable overclock on water. Extremely pleased.


what was your final overclock with boost?


----------



## seven7thirty30

GPU 1498 and MEM 4000. GPU temp peaks around 42C.


----------



## dilster97

second water block arrived for the 74.8% 980 KPE.

It will soon enjoy the under 40 temps that the 75.9% 980 KPE gets


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

First push on these two 980Ti classifieds (76.3% on top, 79.6% on bottom) and getting 1544 stable in Catzilla and Fire Strike Ultra so far.


----------



## cr2jones

I looked back about 10 pages and did not find a Bios for 980Ti Classy. What is everyone using? SSIPERKO I know you were looking for one back a few pages. My ASIC is 72.1% and have played a little with overclocking. I am stuck at a boost of 130 on clock offset, and 400 on mem offset. Aircooled for now but still planning.


----------



## vilius572

The time has come. Rest in peace 780ti


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr2jones*
> 
> I looked back about 10 pages and did not find a Bios for 980Ti Classy. What is everyone using? SSIPERKO I know you were looking for one back a few pages. My ASIC is 72.1% and have played a little with overclocking. I am stuck at a boost of 130 on clock offset, and 400 on mem offset. Aircooled for now but still planning.


Check out this thread by Mr-Dark:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request
He will tweak the bios for your card on request.


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> second water block arrived for the 74.8% 980 KPE.
> 
> It will soon enjoy the under 40 temps that the 75.9% 980 KPE gets


I think that's a challenge.


----------



## Kranik

Hey,

I picked up a 980 Kingpin and an EK block for it not too long back and have spent the past few hours OC'ing it. I'm up to +135/1552Mhz on the core and +450/1977Mhz on the memory. My temps never exceed 42 degrees Celsius; however, any increases on the core and memory past that, even with +37mV, the card hard locks on a black screen and I have to reboot the system. I'm using the LN2 BIOS the card comes with but I'm wondering if I should expect any worthwhile increase from flashing to the XoC BIOS, or have I just hit the limit of the card?


----------



## ssiperko

1550 is pretty solid!

Volts don't always help especially on Maxwell. You could try the XOC, nothing to loose!

SS


----------



## Shawnf77

Can you use the Factory backplate on a 980ti Classified when using the Ek 780 Classy block? Seen somewhere that you maybe needed s few different screws to use it?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Can you use the Factory backplate on a 980ti Classified when using the Ek 780 Classy block? Seen somewhere that you maybe needed s few different screws to use it?


Yes. Not sure of lengths but it's easy peasy.

SS


----------



## Shawnf77

Just worried. I seen something that if you use screws that are to short you can put to much pressure on the gpu die which I want to avoid.


----------



## anti-clockwize

hey guys, just went to flash a 780ti kingpin bios using the bios in the OP.
Quote:


> KINGPINEDITIONBIOS.zip 131k .zip file
> nvflash.zip 446k .zip file
> CWSDPMI.zip 13k .zip file
> 
> Place nvflash, cwsdpmi, and bios image to bootable thumb drive and flash this bios in DOS to the LN2 switch on the card, be sure to power off once after flash and let the card re-initialize.
> Flash Command:
> nvflash -4 -5 -6 XOCKPti.com
> When promted type in YES or y accordingly.


when i ran nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6 XOCKPti.com (the KPE is board 0), it says the firmware PCI subsystem does not match that of the of the card.
Is this normal? it says firmware board id: E614, adapter board id: E617, which dont match...

edit:::: ok so i read earlier in this thread that people had the same issue and were advised to go ahead and flash.
I'm wondering if anyone is having issues with enabling surround after flashing the new firmware?
i have a kingpin and a classy 780ti in sli (the kingpin came second and i had no choice in it).
I flashed the XOCKPETI.rom to the kingpin and the skyn3t rev2 boost enabled bios to the classy.
(also tried the rev2. boost diabled bios).
The system is performing a lot worse, the classy won't clock past 692mhz, and i can't enable surround anymore (triple monitor setup).
Anyone know what could be the cause?
I've done fresh driver installs after each firmware update also.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I figured that locking max perf would change that but alas I was wrong.
> 
> A custom bios could be made to have them both run the same but like cookies said that would only be beneficial if you're into max SLI performance. The difference is really gonna be minimal.
> 
> SS


No need for custom bios, just gota understand how Nvidia Boost works on Maxwell


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Can you use the Factory backplate on a 980ti Classified when using the Ek 780 Classy block? Seen somewhere that you maybe needed s few different screws to use it?


M3x8 will be the size you need. Go for black, as it will blend in better.

The screw head will stick out of the backplate, so blending them in is optimal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Yes. Not sure of lengths but it's easy peasy.
> 
> SS


----------



## Kranik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> 1550 is pretty solid!
> 
> Volts don't always help especially on Maxwell. You could try the XOC, nothing to loose!
> 
> SS


I flashed to the XOC BIOS in the first post and get no image output when using that BIOS now. So, clearly borked something. Any suggestions on how to roll it back?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> I flashed to the XOC BIOS in the first post and get no image output when using that BIOS now. So, clearly borked something. Any suggestions on how to roll it back?


Select the good bios, log into windows. Switch to the borked bios once in windows, and reflash the borked side with a good/stock bios. See if that works.


----------



## looniam

^ that!


----------



## Kranik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Select the good bios, log into windows. Switch to the borked bios once in windows, and reflash the borked side with a good/stock bios. See if that works.


I've been looking for a stock GTX 980 Kingpin LN2 BIOS, no dice so far. Upon reattempting the flash to the BIOS in the first post NVFlash says it was successful but a black screen is all I get on reset. Not sure where to go from here.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> I've been looking for a stock GTX 980 Kingpin LN2 BIOS, no dice so far. Upon reattempting the flash to the BIOS in the first post NVFlash says it was successful but a black screen is all I get on reset. Not sure where to go from here.


There should 2 other bios on the card already. Copy one of those with GPU-Z.

If that doesnt work, send evga an email at [email protected] and ask them for the stock bios (which would be a .exe file and auto flash for you.)


----------



## Kranik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> There should 2 other bios on the card already. Copy one of those with GPU-Z.
> 
> If that doesnt work, send evga an email at [email protected] and ask them for the stock bios (which would be a .exe file and auto flash for you.)


I've done that, and now I can't seem to get the NVFlash command prompt window to recognize nvflash as a command. Not having a whole lot of luck tonight it would seem. I've tried three versions (the one here, most updated on TPU, version on KP site) of NVFlash and all have the same issue.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> I've done that, and now I can't seem to get the NVFlash command prompt window to recognize nvflash as a command. Not having a whole lot of luck tonight it would seem. I've tried three versions (the one here, most updated on TPU, version on KP site) of NVFlash and all have the same issue.


And you are definitely using the modded version of the nvflash correct, the joe dirt version or whatever it is called.


----------



## Kranik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> And you are definitely using the modded version of the nvflash correct, the joe dirt version or whatever it is called.


I most certainly am now. I made the mistake of assuming the version listed under the 980 Kingpin spoiler in the first post was the right version. I'm successfully back to the stock GM204 BIOS on this dip switch. I suppose now that I'm on the right version I could attempt the XOC flash again. To be safe is the 980kp_xoc6C BIOS the one I should be using? I found it on Kingpin's site.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kranik*
> 
> I most certainly am now. I made the mistake of assuming the version listed under the 980 Kingpin spoiler in the first post was the right version. I'm successfully back to the stock GM204 BIOS on this dip switch. I suppose now that I'm on the right version I could attempt the XOC flash again. To be safe is the 980kp_xoc6C BIOS the one I should be using? I found it on Kingpin's site.


Xoc6c or xoc7c, either should be fine.


----------



## anti-clockwize

Hey guys,
I just flashed my EVGA 780 Ti Classified (Tried the skyn3t rev2. Boost Disabled and Boost enabled firmwares) and my EVGA 780 Ti Kingpin (XOCKPETI).
I have triple monitors, and the one connected to the Classified no longer works.
Did fresh driver installs after each firmware update.

Anyone know what could be the cause of this.
I've tried re flashing a couple of times with no luck.

edit: flashed from bootable usb, not windows and every flash said "Successful"

edit2: tried setting both cards back to stock bios (not LN2), hasn't solved the issue.... does this mean either something up with windows, or card is borked?
will try a fresh windows install on a different drive and see if it fixes the issue, starting to get a bit worried though, hope i havent written off one of the cards...

edit3: managed to get the monitor working again going back to the stock bios and changing the cables round in the monitors.
as soon as i boot up with the skyn3t bios (flashed it to the LN2 bios, so flicked the switch), the screen plugged into the classy goes out, also sometimes blue screen for the nvidia sys driver.

anyone else having these issues with the skyn3t bios?


----------



## Kranik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Xoc6c or xoc7c, either should be fine.


Well, I appreciate all your help but it would seem that regardless of the BIOS I use the card hard locks at +150Mhz Core Clock. Although the BIOS number listed in GPU-Z doesn't seem to change when I flash to either the XOC6C or the XOC7C so maybe it's just user error.

+Rep!


----------



## KickAssCop

I have a block on my classified but the temps are around 60 C during full load since it is coupled with my CPU that runs about 65-70 C during full load on the Predator 360.
Is it worth upping the pump speed without upping the fans on the Predator 360?

Anyone tried it?

My second classified is on an H55/G10 combo and also hovers around 60 C.

How can I bring these temps down to about 50 C?


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I have a block on my classified but the temps are around 60 C during full load since it is coupled with my CPU that runs about 65-70 C during full load on the Predator 360.
> Is it worth upping the pump speed without upping the fans on the Predator 360?
> 
> Anyone tried it?
> 
> My second classified is on an H55/G10 combo and also hovers around 60 C.
> 
> How can I bring these temps down to about 50 C?


My 980ti classified is coupled with my cpu that is water cooled. i have a D5 pump that is level 3 in pump speed. before it was 5 but i made it 3. then fan is full speed if temps is 60c and up.
my gpu is not reaching that temps. during gaming my gpu is at 45-55c only with temps on my cpu similar to yours. i have a thin thermaltake radiator the pacific R360.
i cannot remember reaching the temps that you have on your gpu bro. maybe with the thermal pads?

but i noticed you have a 5930k


----------



## KickAssCop

I think I will do the following things:
- Reapply thermal paste on CPU (I think I applied too little)
- Move pump to a separate header on the board
- Add 2-3 more fans for push/pull

Should bring the temps down a bit.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I think I will do the following things:
> - Reapply thermal paste on CPU (I think I applied too little)
> - Move pump to a separate header on the board
> - Add 2-3 more fans for push/pull
> 
> Should bring the temps down a bit.


by the way i am using push/pull configuration and i used AS5 on the gpu and cpu... D5 Pump is connected directly on the PSU and speed is 3.


----------



## brownbear91

So I recently bought a pair of 980 Kingpins. I'm trying to flash the bios with the kp980x bios provided here, but every time I reboot after flashing, I get no display. I make sure I disable the graphics driver before running nvflash, and then enable it before the reboot, but each time I get nothing. Any suggestions?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Kimir

this bios is borked, use another one.


----------



## brownbear91

I went ahead and downloaded the bios Kingpin provided on kingpincooling and that seemed to work.


----------



## anti-clockwize

hey guys, can anyone recommend a couple of bioses for me?
I need one for 780Ti Classy and one for 780Ti Kingpin.
I've tried the the skyn3t (official evga) rev 2.0 bios, both boost enabled and disabled on the classy.
I've tried the XOCKPETI bios on the kingpin.

Seems the XOCKPETI bios doesn't like the skyn3t bios? If i have custom bios enabled on Kingpin, and stock bios on classy, I can enabled SLI and Surround.

If i have the custom skyn3t firmware on the classy and the stock firmware on the kingpin, i cannot enabled SLI or surround.

If i have custom bios on both cards I cannot enable SLI or surround.


----------



## weinstein888

Anyone know the differences between the voltage options on Afterburner vs Precision X for the 980ti Classifieds? Why and how is Precision X better? Does the Overboost feature work?

(I'm aware Classified Voltage Tool is better than both of these, but I'm not willing to mess with it every time I reboot)


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> M3x8 will be the size you need. Go for black, as it will blend in better.
> 
> The screw head will stick out of the backplate, so blending them in is optimal.


My man Thank You!!!!!!!!!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Anyone know the differences between the voltage options on Afterburner vs Precision X for the 980ti Classifieds? Why and how is Precision X better? Does the Overboost feature work?
> 
> (I'm aware Classified Voltage Tool is better than both of these, but I'm not willing to mess with it every time I reboot)


i had a lot better experience using PX with KBOOST enabled; not enabling it seemed my voltage wouldn't budge as in AB but i suspect some PEBKAC. however, it does take forever to load at windows start up for some/most. you can boot into windows start PX, enable KBOOST and then shut it down and will hold through reboots.


----------



## weinstein888

Yeah not to discuss the pros and cons of OC software as that's obviously not what this thread's about, but there are an immense amount of issues with PX and every time I try using it I find myself switching back to AB within the hour. The single solitary reason that I have any interest in it is the access to higher voltages using Overboost than are available through AB. What I'm confused about are 1. If AB is capable of increasing voltages on these cards at all and 2. if PX is any better in this regard.


----------



## looniam

i haven't had my classy for awhile and since then AB 4.2 can be configured (via an ini file like the 780s) to access the voltage controller better.

sorry don't have the link handy but its around here somewhere.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I think I will do the following things:
> - Reapply thermal paste on CPU (I think I applied too little)
> - Move pump to a separate header on the board
> - Add 2-3 more fans for push/pull
> 
> Should bring the temps down a bit.


Try adding another 240 to 360 in radiator surface area. Nothing helps to bring down temperature more.


----------



## KickAssCop

I am on a predator 360 AIO and also do not have space for any more rads so the most I can do is add silent fans and have the pump move more water faster compared to what it is doing right now.


----------



## Shawnf77

Even if you can add a 120mm or a 140mm radiator it may help.


----------



## carlhil2

Put in a 140mm Monsta, Lol, those things are beasts..just took one to tame my OG Titan, in push only...


----------



## KickAssCop

For reference, this is my PC. As you can see I have no space. I barely have enough to add 2 fans on the 360 rad.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Can you use the Factory backplate on a 980ti Classified when using the Ek 780 Classy block? Seen somewhere that you maybe needed s few different screws to use it?


There is a real nice write up here on using the stock back plate
http://www.overclock.net/t/1562749/evga-980-ti-classified-fc-block/50#post_24217349


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> For reference, this is my PC. As you can see I have no space. I barely have enough to add 2 fans on the 360 rad.


If you are concerned about temperatures, I'd suggest getting a new case. Then you can put what you have in push/pull. You did get the Predator because you intended to expand your system in the future right?

I know this doesn't matter much to you, but I run 1 CPU and 1 GPU with a 3x120x26mm rad and a 3x120x60mm rad (the 60mm in push/pull) with a DDC pump. My gaming temperatures on my GPU hover around 35C and my fluid never goes above 33C. /shrug /ymmv


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> For reference, this is my PC. As you can see I have no space. I barely have enough to add 2 fans on the 360 rad.
> 
> When I used to have the Haf-X case I ran into the same problem of not having enough space for radiators. So I bought the Koolance radiator bracket and hung a 480 rad off the back using the 120 back fan holes(maybe quite hard considering you have a 120mm rad on there). Then put the tubes through the holes provided in the case.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> There is a real nice write up here on using the stock back plate
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1562749/evga-980-ti-classified-fc-block/50#post_24217349


Now this is what I was looking for. Thank you.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> For reference, this is my PC. As you can see I have no space. I barely have enough to add 2 fans on the 360 rad.


DUDE --- YOU NEED A NEW CASE! Yer disease does not fit yer ability to fight it.







Cripes man ---- $75 will fix that mess.









Keep in mind ...................... I have 2x that into one of mine and *cough* much more in the other.









Yer PS is +100 -1 P on mine though.









SS


----------



## maverick1998

gpu Z validation here- 7yqna
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=7yqna
EVGA 780 Ti- Classifed running on water
Thanks!


----------



## maverick1998

Can someone give me the specs for the FTW 2002 bios for 780 Ti Classy? I downloaded it recently and have been playing Crysis 3 all ultra settings at 5760x1080p. my stock clock before gave me a max of 22 fps which was almost unplayable, but the new bios let me overclock to 1306 mhz stable and cool (I could probably go higher, my card is watercooled, but this is the max voltage I can get in Precision X). The new overclock is letting me play with 35+fps, which is a great improvement. Can anyone give me the specs for the FTW 2002 bios just so I know what im working with? Thanks!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maverick1998*
> 
> Can someone give me the specs for the FTW 2002 bios for 780 Ti Classy? I downloaded it recently and have been playing Crysis 3 all ultra settings at 5760x1080p. my stock clock before gave me a max of 22 fps which was almost unplayable, but the new bios let me overclock to 1306 mhz stable and cool (I could probably go higher, my card is watercooled, but this is the max voltage I can get in Precision X). The new overclock is letting me play with 35+fps, which is a great improvement. Can anyone give me the specs for the FTW 2002 bios just so I know what im working with? Thanks!


You can open the bios with kepler bios tweaker and check it out. I used to use the xti bios that kingpin released for the 780ti classy.


----------



## weinstein888

For you guys using Precision X to apply voltage to your Classified or Kingpin 980ti cards through the normal voltage slider or "overboost", do you just use it and live with the incessant bugs and near unusable interface, or is there some secret older version that isn't riddled with problems? I'm desperate to use it for voltage over Afterburner.


----------



## snakzz

Hey guys,

I am new to this awesome club, and I have an question here









Is this true?

https://www.ekwb.com/news/existing-ek-fc780-gtx-classy-compatible-with-the-latest-evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-classified/

Can I use my 780 Classy set for the new 980 ti classy?









Here is an Pic of My rig btw.



I am also running the 2 x GTX 780 classy cards with the newest bios posted here, but I am thinking about trying to have some more fun with clocking these cards. (Have not done it before)

So any tips on where to start?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakzz*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I am new to this awesome club, and I have an question here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/news/existing-ek-fc780-gtx-classy-compatible-with-the-latest-evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-classified/
> 
> Can I use my 780 Classy set for the new 980 ti classy?


Yes. I have 2 of them.









SS


----------



## snakzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Yes. I have 2 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Awesome









Thanks for the answer

You have any tips for where to start with clocking these 780 classys?









They are flashed with the Revision 4 skyn3t bios 780 Classified "NO Ti" atm


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakzz*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer
> 
> You have any tips for where to start with clocking these 780 classys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are flashed with the Revision 4 skyn3t bios 780 Classified "NO Ti" atm


Sorry I don't. I never had a Kepler chipped card.

I usually start at +100 on the core with no voltage added to see where I stand and go from there.

SS


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snakzz*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer
> 
> You have any tips for where to start with clocking these 780 classys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are flashed with the Revision 4 skyn3t bios 780 Classified "NO Ti" atm


Keep em cold is the biggest bit of advice I can offer, as I managed to get my old 780 Classy up to 1377 core thanks to a partially opened window and winter air. A desk fan blowing at the card can help...

The Kepler cards do benefit from having a waterblock added on, but for things like general overclocking tips... Take it easy, and in multiples of 13MHz for the core. Takes a bit if trial and error to find the max stable clocks, but so long as you don't push for the moon you'll be good. Add voltage in small steps as well, don't just jump for 1.3V core on air, since the extra heat from that added voltage might make it so you can't quite go as far (although this is more of a Maxwell problem). Classified tool (or evbot) is a godsend for overclocking the Classified cards.


----------



## weinstein888

Anyone have any tips for modding the BIOS on the 980ti Classy? A few weeks after I got the cards I flashed the "OC BIOS" that Kingpin uploaded, but that didn't seem to actually change anything (although I very may well be wrong as I haven't analyzed it in any kind of BIOS editor).

What are the kids doing nowadays in terms of BIOS editing? Is it worth it? Or am I better off just tooling around with Afterburner?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Anyone have any tips for modding the BIOS on the 980ti Classy? A few weeks after I got the cards I flashed the "OC BIOS" that Kingpin uploaded, but that didn't seem to actually change anything (although I very may well be wrong as I haven't analyzed it in any kind of BIOS editor).
> 
> What are the kids doing nowadays in terms of BIOS editing? Is it worth it? Or am I better off just tooling around with Afterburner?


What's your clocks on stock voltages? mine does 1500 @+600 on the ram...


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Anyone have any tips for modding the BIOS on the 980ti Classy? A few weeks after I got the cards I flashed the "OC BIOS" that Kingpin uploaded, but that didn't seem to actually change anything (although I very may well be wrong as I haven't analyzed it in any kind of BIOS editor).
> 
> What are the kids doing nowadays in terms of BIOS editing? Is it worth it? Or am I better off just tooling around with Afterburner?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> What's your clocks on stock voltages? mine does 1500 @+600 on the ram...


We are playing around with bios in here > http://www.overclock.net/t/1590323/evga-980-ti-classified-custom-bios-for-stock-cooler-users/0_50#post_24873766

I'm testing everything I can on my air cooled card in the geeeeeerage ..... it's a 1500/2150 card so far.

SS


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> We are playing around with bios in here > http://www.overclock.net/t/1590323/evga-980-ti-classified-custom-bios-for-stock-cooler-users/0_50#post_24873766
> 
> I'm testing everything I can on my air cooled card in the geeeeeerage ..... it's a 1500/2150 card so far.
> 
> SS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> What's your clocks on stock voltages? mine does 1500 @+600 on the ram...


I'm on water with two cards. My cards' stability really depends on what they're doing. If we're talking completing a FS Ultra run, they're stable at a little over 1500 MHz and 500-550 MHz on the memory. I hate to play fast and loose with the definition of stable though, because as soon as I decide to play a game, I'm unable to get much higher than +80 +450 it would seem. I did recently discover the 980ti Classified voltage controller profile for Afterburner though, so I'm going to be playing with adding voltage now that the slider actually does something







. I had felt compelled to use PX because of the increased voltage range, but now I don't have to use that bloated mess (no offense to any PX fans, but it is). I don't know.

Just kind of lost right now and frustrated that I haven't found a max stable OC for every day use despite owning these for going on 4 months







. Want to get this straightened out and get something I'm happy with so I can stop fidgeting with it and worrying about it.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> We are playing around with bios in here > http://www.overclock.net/t/1590323/evga-980-ti-classified-custom-bios-for-stock-cooler-users/0_50#post_24873766
> 
> I'm testing everything I can on my air cooled card in the geeeeeerage ..... it's a 1500/2150 card so far.
> 
> SS


Glad it's working for you. Can you touch your auxiliary voltage on that card? If so and you are cool. If not and you can, you should.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Glad it's working for you. Can you touch your auxiliary voltage on that card? If so and you are cool. If not and you can, you should.


Aux voltage? You mean with the Classy tool orrrrrrrrrrrrrr???????????

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> I'm on water with two cards. My cards' stability really depends on what they're doing. If we're talking completing a FS Ultra run, they're stable at a little over 1500 MHz and 500-550 MHz on the memory. I hate to play fast and loose with the definition of stable though, because as soon as I decide to play a game, I'm unable to get much higher than +80 +450 it would seem. I did recently discover the 980ti Classified voltage controller profile for Afterburner though, so I'm going to be playing with adding voltage now that the slider actually does something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had felt compelled to use PX because of the increased voltage range, but now I don't have to use that bloated mess (no offense to any PX fans, but it is). I don't know.
> 
> Just kind of lost right now and frustrated that I haven't found a max stable OC for every day use despite owning these for going on 4 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Want to get this straightened out and get something I'm happy with so I can stop fidgeting with it and worrying about it.


I've found knocking 25 off the core works best all around for 24/7 365 "stuff" ...... seriously how much does it really mean for the joy of just turning it on and doing what you want/need to?









Variables ............ they are always in motion.









SS


----------



## truehighroller1

Yes mind you I haven't used that but I believe it does the same thing. Basically if you can turn down the aux volt you can crank it a little higher and actually get a higher 24 / 7 overclock and if you keep playing in cold temps and keep pushing it down which wouldn't be gaming stable but more fun you can get higher and higher. I need a water block IMO. I want a 100% guaranteed no issues block though.

The aux voltage is like another power feed to the memory from what I've been able to find looking around myself a little on the internet by using google seeing as I like looking into things myself. Either way, it helps overclock a lot.


----------



## decimator

So one of my 780 Ti Classified's died and I RMA'd it to eVGA. I found out that they're sending me back a 980 Classified. Pretty cool of them, but I'm slightly disappointed that I can't run SLi anymore without buying a new card. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> So one of my 780 Ti Classified's died and I RMA'd it to eVGA. I found out that they're sending me back a 980 Classified. Pretty cool of them, but I'm slightly disappointed that I can't run SLi anymore without buying a new card. Decisions, decisions...


Sell one to compliment the other...or, even trade...


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Sell one to compliment the other...or, even trade...


Yeah, I've thought about this. The 780 Ti Classy is part number 03G-P4-2887-KR and the 980 Classy is part number 04G-P4-3987-KR. Both can't be bought new anymore (although Newegg is selling the 04G-P4-3988-KR part and I can flash the BIOS if it's any different from the one I'm getting). I just don't know if I want to dip into the used market to get a 780 Ti without warranty (after all, I just saw one of mine die a little while ago) or spend some money out of pocket for another 980 Classy. I dunno, I'll think about it some more.

Side question, anyone know the difference between the 04G-P4-3987-KR and 04G-P4-3988-KR models? They honestly look the same to me...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Sell one to compliment the other...or, even trade...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've thought about this. The 780 Ti Classy is part number 03G-P4-2887-KR and the 980 Classy is part number 04G-P4-3987-KR. Both can't be bought new anymore (although Newegg is selling the 04G-P4-3988-KR part and I can flash the BIOS if it's any different from the one I'm getting). I just don't know if I want to dip into the used market to get a 780 Ti without warranty (after all, I just saw one of mine die a little while ago) or spend some money out of pocket for another 980 Classy. I dunno, I'll think about it some more.
> 
> Side question, anyone know the difference between the 04G-P4-3987-KR and 04G-P4-3988-KR models? They honestly look the same to me...
Click to expand...

pardon the potato:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







got that back from an RMA myself (had hoped for a maxwell as you got). flashed the skynet bios but i would'nt OC anywhere near as good as what went flonky. the one i sent had a fan die w/the other going 100%. so i threw my hands up in the air and grabbed whats in my rig now off of ebay.

it's been sitting in the RMA box for months and i have an old 570 to use in a pinch. if there is something i can do to help you out - send a PM.


----------



## KickAssCop

Kill the second card and RMA it.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> So one of my 780 Ti Classified's died and I RMA'd it to eVGA. I found out that they're sending me back a 980 Classified. Pretty cool of them, but I'm slightly disappointed that I can't run SLi anymore without buying a new card. Decisions, decisions...


Geez, people are really going to screw you over. Contact evga and let them know. They will exchange the other 780ti for a 980 classified. Its that simple.

And DO NOT kill the card and RMA it as kickasscop said. That is an ignorant suggestion.

EVGA should have noted the checked SLI box when you sent the first card in, but they often ignore or miss it. At this point, i dont even think they care if it is checked.

Either way, they will take the second 780ti back and exchange it for a 980 classified to get you back into SLI without much hassle. Just email them through your original RMA ticket and explain that you had them in SLI, and want to continue to SLI but are unable after they returned a newer card.

Furthermore, about KAC's suggestion: IF you kill the card, which would be foolish to do, you are screwing someone else over. If your second card is good, and you send it back, EVGA may be able to use it to replace someone elses older card, like a 780 Classified, and upgrade them to the 780ti. If you kill it, they will get sent a 970 at most. The 780ti still slightly out performs the 970, so you would potentially be stepping someone else up rather than causing more delays for someone else.

Selling it is beyond ignorant, when the 780ti is selling for $250-$300.. how are you going to afford a 980 at $600 off that amount of money? it may cost you $30 to send it to EVGA for exchange and then again, they may pick it up for you at no cost. Don't fall for the above traps of people trying to get you to waste your own money foolishly. Do the proper thing.


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Geez, people are really going to screw you over. Contact evga and let them know. They will exchange the other 780ti for a 980 classified. Its that simple.
> 
> And DO NOT kill the card and RMA it as kickasscop said. That is an ignorant suggestion.
> 
> EVGA should have noted the checked SLI box when you sent the first card in, but they often ignore or miss it. At this point, i dont even think they care if it is checked.
> 
> Either way, they will take the second 780ti back and exchange it for a 980 classified to get you back into SLI without much hassle. Just email them through your original RMA ticket and explain that you had them in SLI, and want to continue to SLI but are unable after they returned a newer card.


Oh cool, this is a great idea. I'll try it out for sure. Thanks!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Oh cool, this is a great idea. I'll try it out for sure. Thanks!


I updated the post a bunch of times, so make sure to read the most recent one. If you have an EVGA account, you can also post on the warranty section there, and the RMA Manager pops in quite often to help people out in this exact sort of situation.

They don't like to see people lose performance


----------



## KickAssCop

I am pretty sure my suggestion was a joke.


----------



## gatorkea

Could use some help guys, I have a 780 ti classy. At some point my fan speeds started going at 100% or near it at all times. But nvidia inspector tells me that it is set to 35%.... updating drivers did not fix the problem. any advice?


----------



## gatorkea

Well I found the problem , I had installed a sound card and it sits right next to my card so one of the fans on the gpu was hitting the sound card so I just wasnt spinning up at all. So I fixed it, but when I manually set the fan speed to 100% the fan sounds a little weak. Any suggestions?


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I updated the post a bunch of times, so make sure to read the most recent one. If you have an EVGA account, you can also post on the warranty section there, and the RMA Manager pops in quite often to help people out in this exact sort of situation.
> 
> They don't like to see people lose performance


Hey, man, thanks for your help over on the eVGA forums. They've approved my request for a 2nd 980 Classy. Superb customer service.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Hey, man, thanks for your help over on the eVGA forums. They've approved my request for a 2nd 980 Classy. Superb customer service.


Fantastic news


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Working on the benches right now. 1599 on the core is the max I have made it to on the two stock switches. Going to flash to the OC bios in post 1 here soon. max temp load is right at 16c during the Raymarch test in Catzilla.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Side question, anyone know the difference between the 04G-P4-3987-KR and 04G-P4-3988-KR models? They honestly look the same to me...


04G-P4-3987-KR - Has reference core clock
04G-P4-3988-KR - Has a factory OC


----------



## gatorkea

Does anyone know what RMP's the fans are supposed to be at 100%? I also need some software that will show both fans rmp. THanks


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatorkea*
> 
> Does anyone know what RMP's the fans are supposed to be at 100%? I also need some software that will show both fans rmp. THanks


Precision X will tell you the RPM


----------



## lilchronic

Green team can use some help from you guy's.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_50


----------



## xmec

Hi there I'm new to the 780 ti Kingpin. I've flashed the Newest 780tikp_xoc2C.rom Bios dated 06/08/2015 downloaded from the kingpin forum.

But my card seems to crash with frequencies Over ~1200mhz even with 1.375v measured with Voltmeter

This wouldn't happen with an older version of the bios which I pushed to 1280mhz with only 1.31, but the problem with the old bios is that it doesn't support Classified Tool to give more voltage than Precision X can give.

Can someone help me please? looking around I see lot of people reaching 1400+ mhz on core.

My 780tiKP have Custom loop for cooling. Temps are OK never over 30°C


----------



## aznguyen316

I will be receiving a 780Ti classified Hydrocopper in the next week. Does the classified have ability to softmod voltage over 1.21V? So far all custom bioses seem to be set at 1.21V which seems low, but I am used to Maxwell GPU's that I have voltage up to 1.26V. Any answers would be much appreciated, thanks!

*edit*

Read through the OP, looks like it may be possible with the skynet modded bios + classified controller. I will look at these pieces of software =) sorry for redundant questions. I'll continue to do more reading.


----------



## piee

on air 1573, no volts, bf4 stable at 1543, temps 66 on ultra 56 on low, may waterblock


----------



## piee

1573 air, 1543 bf4,56-71c (low-ultra settings},no volts.


----------



## Shawnf77

Well got my Xb271hu Predator. And now more than ever need to water cool my 980ti classified. Hitting mid to high 80's and sometimes 91 or 92 c during some extreme parts of Witcher 3 and it even did it during a fight scene in World of Warcraft.(Seriously?)


----------



## gatorkea

Question, I have been trying to OC my 780 ti classified. It doesn't take much , with only 70mhz increase to the gpu clock, I am seeing mild artifacts in heaven benchmark. I have increased voltate up to +50mv from default. Should I be going higher? Seems like something isn't right.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Do any of these switches on 980 kpe help with memory overclocking?


----------



## gatorkea

Update: Tried increasing voltage high as I could with EVGA precision(+75), @+70 mhz on the gpu clock, still seeing mild artifacts on heaven benchmark. I have a 850watt corsair power supply. Any ideas?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatorkea*
> 
> Update: Tried increasing voltage high as I could with EVGA precision(+75), @+70 mhz on the gpu clock, still seeing mild artifacts on heaven benchmark. I have a 850watt corsair power supply. Any ideas?


What's your power limit set to?


----------



## gatorkea

110%


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatorkea*
> 
> 110%


Is that maxed out for your card? If not, go to the maximum as it allows your card to draw more power. What kind of artifacts are you getting?

As well, what fan speeds are you running at? Stock bios, or a modified one?


----------



## xmec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*
> 
> I will be receiving a 780Ti classified Hydrocopper in the next week. Does the classified have ability to softmod voltage over 1.21V? So far all custom bioses seem to be set at 1.21V which seems low, but I am used to Maxwell GPU's that I have voltage up to 1.26V. Any answers would be much appreciated, thanks!
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Read through the OP, looks like it may be possible with the skynet modded bios + classified controller. I will look at these pieces of software =) sorry for redundant questions. I'll continue to do more reading.


I've kinda risolved with flashing another Skyn3t version of bios which it support classified tool up to 1.6 volt on my kingpin and work really good.


----------



## gatorkea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Is that maxed out for your card? If not, go to the maximum as it allows your card to draw more power. What kind of artifacts are you getting?
> 
> As well, what fan speeds are you running at? Stock bios, or a modified one?


I tried running fan at 100%, it helped just a tiny bit. I also have been playing with my cpu overclocking(x5670) And am seeing much more stable runs, the benchmark visually looks smoother and not seeing artifacts, that must have been my problem. I will try overclocking the gpu more now.


----------



## aznguyen316

okayyyy a little frustrated. Have experience flashing 970/980/980Ti bios with nvflash no problems.

However, received a 780Ti Classfied Hydrocopper today and I am unable to flash any modded bios, whether the skynet ones in the OP, or even my original BIOS edited in either KeplerBIosTweaker or MaxwellBiosTweaker. I constantly get this:

Code:



Code:


Error Code:8 BCRT_ERROR_CODE_BODY_SIGNATURE_MISMATCH

       VBIOS Signature Check failed.

Error Code:7 BCRT_ERROR_CODE_BODY_FNV_HASH_MISMATCH

 VBIOS image failed certification sanity check.

BCRT Error: Certificate verification failed

ERROR: ERROR:BIOS Cert Verification Error, Update aborted

the only BIOS I was able to flash was the normal bios slot over the LN2 bios. I am only trying to flash the LN2 bios slot btw. Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## Shawnf77

Alright finally got my water cooling parts in route. Time to tame the beast and see what this thing can do. Question though. Should I try to flash a bios to my card or just use the Ln2 bios? All I am looking for is Max Power and maybe and increase in voltage. I still want to be able to set my own clocks.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Alright finally got my water cooling parts in route. Time to tame the beast and see what this thing can do. Question though. Should I try to flash a bios to my card or just use the Ln2 bios? All I am looking for is Max Power and maybe and increase in voltage. I still want to be able to set my own clocks.


What i did with my GTX 980 KPE was use the factory LN2 bios and then switch to one of the xoc BIOS provided by K|NGP|N on his site. Got better results with the xoc BIOS. But give the stock BIOS a try and see how it fares. The xoc BIOS is stable enough to run daily which is great.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> What i did with my GTX 980 KPE was use the factory LN2 bios and then switch to one of the xoc BIOS provided by K|NGP|N on his site. Got better results with the xoc BIOS. But give the stock BIOS a try and see how it fares. The xoc BIOS is stable enough to run daily which is great.


So without having to look through this whole thread. What settings are different on the LN2 Bios?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> So without having to look through this whole thread. What settings are different on the LN2 Bios?


Fan and power target. Use maxwell bios tweaker to look at the bios.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Fan and power target. Use maxwell bios tweaker to look at the bios.


Been trying to avoid that. Might kick my tinker mode into gear which could get bad in a hurry in there. lol


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Been trying to avoid that. Might kick my tinker mode into gear which could get bad in a hurry in there. lol


Chicken.

Just save each bios switches current bios with GPU-Z prior to anything.

After that, only flash the LN2 bios. If you bork it, switch to the OC bios, go into windows, switch back to the ln2 bios while in windows, and reflash the switch. Problem solved. Just dont flash the stock bios.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Chicken.
> 
> Just save each bios switches current bios with GPU-Z prior to anything.
> 
> After that, only flash the LN2 bios. If you bork it, switch to the OC bios, go into windows, switch back to the ln2 bios while in windows, and reflash the switch. Problem solved. Just dont flash the stock bios.


Soon as I get this under water ill work on this. Performance-Pcs just shipped out my stuff today so I guess I'll find out later this week how to either turn it up or burn it down lol.


----------



## Br3tt96

Is there a classified 980ti Sammy, controller available?


----------



## weinstein888

Hey, found this not too long ago and thought it might be helpful for people here. The file I've attached is the voltage controller profile for 980ti Classy for MSI Afterburner. This file allows access to the IR3595A present on the Classified card allowing you to have the same amount of control in Afterburner as you would in Precision X (which is a bloated abomination of a program, IMHO). All you have to do is place this in the root of your MSI Afterburner installation, change the extension to .oem2 and then go into your settings, check unlock voltage control and change it to "third party". This will give you full control in Afterburner









MSIAfterburner.rtf 0k .rtf file


----------



## Grzesiu

It's been a while since I've posted here. Here's my newest rig. Still a work in progress.


----------



## Djinn206

I got my Raijintek Morpheus yesterday with 2x eLoop B12-2 fans. I immediately did the conversion for my 980 Ti Classified.





And what can I say? I am very happy now!









The temp/noise improvement is unbelievable. Idle temps are below 30 °C now. My GPU is even overclocked to 1500 MHz now, max. temp I've seen so far is 57 °C and I can only hear the case fans of my rig which are the loudest now. The 57 °C are only in very high demanding games like pCARS for example. In other games I see around 52 °C and in Rocket League I only see 48 °C (the GPU runs on 100% though because of my 1440p 144Hz monitor). So in the end there is 8-9 degrees difference in idle and 20-25 degrees under load and I can't hear the GPU out of my case now.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grzesiu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I've posted here. Here's my newest rig. Still a work in progress.
> 
> nice rig!!! especially with the classy's


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Hey, found this not too long ago and thought it might be helpful for people here. The file I've attached is the voltage controller profile for 980ti Classy for MSI Afterburner. This file allows access to the IR3595A present on the Classified card allowing you to have the same amount of control in Afterburner as you would in Precision X (which is a bloated abomination of a program, IMHO). All you have to do is place this in the root of your MSI Afterburner installation, change the extension to .oem2 and then go into your settings, check unlock voltage control and change it to "third party". This will give you full control in Afterburner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSIAfterburner.rtf 0k .rtf file


gonna try that profile in my afterburner... thanx


----------



## sdmf74

Is everyone still using version 2.1.2 of the classified voltage control software for the 980ti KINGPIN? or is their a better version?

Its a shame EVGA has waited what nearly 2 years to release the new keyboard. I have seen so many new mech keyboards released lately yet EVGA is keeping tight lipped about theirs


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Is everyone still using version 2.1.2 of the classified voltage control software for the 980ti KINGPIN? or is their a better version?
> 
> Its a shame EVGA has waited what nearly 2 years to release the new keyboard. I have seen so many new mech keyboards released lately yet EVGA is keeping tight lipped about theirs


Sometimes Evga reminds me of Asus. What I mean is that they hold off on releasing a product until most customers already bought from other vendors then they drop it expecting/hoping we will buy there version. Asus and Evga should look at Amd and look at what happens when a company is all foreplay. People only wait so long before the move on and no longer look your way.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Sometimes Evga reminds me of Asus. What I mean is that they hold off on releasing a product until most customers already bought from other vendors then they drop it expecting/hoping we will buy there version. Asus and Evga should look at Amd and look at what happens when a company is all foreplay. People only wait so long before the move on and no longer look your way.


My thoughts exactly, It seems like every time I wanna buy a new motherboard or something im waiting for it to release. Im not very patient. For instance my asus pg279q seemed like forever waiting for it, but this EVGA Z10 is ridiculous. Im tired of setting the voltage with the software tool.


----------



## D3LTA9

Has anyone found a way to avoid or minimise vdroop for 980ti classy's? Pretty sure the massive vdroop I am getting is causing random driver crashes every now and then. Only way I can attempt to avoid it is set a much higher voltage via the classified tool.

Does K boost work for people here in terms of holding a fixed voltage? I generally get BSODs or precision x just crashes when I was been trying to enable it. So havent really looked into it for a while.


----------



## Jawnathin

Hey all, got a pair of 980 Ti Classifieds on the way. Looking up some info on OCing them.

I found the Kingpin BIOS on his page which seems to unlock the voltage. Is that the recommended bios or should I try something else?

Also I like the MSI Afterburner tool, has anyone tested the voltage controller file from this post?

Thanks.


----------



## D3LTA9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawnathin*
> 
> Hey all, got a pair of 980 Ti Classifieds on the way. Looking up some info on OCing them.
> 
> I found the Kingpin BIOS on his page which seems to unlock the voltage. Is that the recommended bios or should I try something else?
> 
> Also I like the MSI Afterburner tool, has anyone tested the voltage controller file from this post?
> 
> Thanks.


I dont know if the Kingpin bios is entirely compatible, thought I read it wasnt somewhere - can someone confirm that?

In terms of voltage control, you dont need a custom bios to unlock it - can just use the classified voltage tool which can be found in the first post of this thread.

Not sure about the voltage control file, be worth looking into though as I probably would prefer to go back to afterburner over precision x too.

Good luck on the silicon lottery, one of my classy's is a dog with terrible ASIC quality and struggles for any OC much over max GPU boost frequency whereas the other is excellent which is a real PITA when dialing in an everyday fully stable OC across both cards.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawnathin*
> 
> Hey all, got a pair of 980 Ti Classifieds on the way. Looking up some info on OCing them.
> 
> I found the Kingpin BIOS on his page which seems to unlock the voltage. Is that the recommended bios or should I try something else?
> 
> Also I like the MSI Afterburner tool, has anyone tested the voltage controller file from this post?
> 
> Thanks.


Do not put the KPE bios on the regular Classified
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiN*
> /!\ BIOSes in this section compatible only with EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti K|NGP|N, and will not work on regular 980 Ti CLASSIFIED or any other card.


----------



## fizza78

where can i get the regular gtx 980ti classified modded bios which unlocks voltage, and then what? classified voltage tool do l use. l need to overclock this card


----------



## Jawnathin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3LTA9*
> 
> I dont know if the Kingpin bios is entirely compatible, thought I read it wasnt somewhere - can someone confirm that?
> 
> In terms of voltage control, you dont need a custom bios to unlock it - can just use the classified voltage tool which can be found in the first post of this thread.
> 
> Not sure about the voltage control file, be worth looking into though as I probably would prefer to go back to afterburner over precision x too.
> 
> Good luck on the silicon lottery, one of my classy's is a dog with terrible ASIC quality and struggles for any OC much over max GPU boost frequency whereas the other is excellent which is a real PITA when dialing in an everyday fully stable OC across both cards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Do not put the KPE bios on the regular Classified


Thanks guys.

For clarity, it is from KingPin himself but for the 980 Ti Classified model, not the Kingpin model. Check the link.

Thanks for the tip on the ASIC and OC. I'm hoping they are good cards too, seems to be hit or miss with these GM200 cards.

After some further thought since I am SLIing them I probably don't want to go too crazy on voltage. Need to manage the heat in the case and I don't want to cook the upper card. I thought I read stock bios is limited to 1.200v on these cards which may be good enough, but I'd like to know if the voltage control file would help if I decide to go a little higher to like 1.225v or something. Nothing crazy, just a small bump if it'll help. I might switch over to the LN2 bios so it won't throttle from power limit but I don't think i'm gonna try to cram voltage too much into them.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawnathin*
> 
> For clarity, it is from KingPin himself but for the 980 Ti Classified model, not the Kingpin model. Check the link.


ah, that isn't much different than the LN2 bios with just a higher 100% fan rpm, fans will run slowly under 60c and power target of 141%.


----------



## Jawnathin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ah, that isn't much different than the LN2 bios with just a higher 100% fan rpm, fans will run slowly under 60c and power target of 141%.


Ah, thanks. Sounds like running the LN2 bios is just as good. Biggest thing to me is upping the power target.

Anyway, sadly I won't be joining the EVGA classified club. I cancelled my order this afternoon as I found a deal on two G1 Gamings. I found a great deal on the Classys which I think is a better board but the G1 deal was so good I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## johnd0e

New owner of a 980ti classy. Waiting for my EK block to come in so ive just been playing with stock bios overclocking.

managed to push 1492/4059. i gave up on the memory at 4059, to tired and want to go to bed.



was happy to see samsung memory







and i can live with the 69.4 asic. the card will eventually end up being LN2 cooled but that wont be till after ive finished playing with LN2/DICE cooling my 970's to get some experience under my belt.


----------



## D3LTA9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fizza78*
> 
> where can i get the regular gtx 980ti classified modded bios which unlocks voltage, and then what? classified voltage tool do l use. l need to overclock this card


You dont need a custom bios, using precision x just enable overvoltage and overboost then you can set up 1.3v via the program itself - alternatively you can set higher voltages with the classified tool which you can find in the first post of this thread or here.

Classified_v2.1.0.zip 851k .zip file


There is also an OC bios in the first thread but I have not bothered to flash it yet.


----------



## Shawnf77

Alright got my loop up and running. I switched to the Ln2 bios for the higher power target. So what's the max safe power target for Maxwell?
Also have any of you ever seen a cooler look this bad?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3LTA9*
> 
> You dont need a custom bios, using precision x just enable overvoltage and overboost then you can set up 1.3v via the program itself - alternatively you can set higher voltages with the classified tool which you can find in the first post of this thread or here.
> 
> Classified_v2.1.0.zip 851k .zip file
> 
> 
> There is also an OC bios in the first thread but I have not bothered to flash it yet.


Dont bother flashing the one in the first post. It is nearly identical to the stock bios already on the card. Voltages are locked and the only difference is that te power target is WAY lower on the one linked in the post. There is absolutely no reason to flash that bios.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Alright got my loop up and running. I switched to the Ln2 bios for the higher power target. So what's the max safe power target for Maxwell?
> Also have any of you ever seen a cooler look this bad?


Power target is always safe. Power target only tells it where to stop. Setting it to 147% doesnt force the card to 147 basically.. it just tells the card, lets not go past 147%.

Voltage is a concern. 1.4v is the highest I would personally go.

People on CSGO would pay a lot for that color skin... unfortunately, i dont think it is supposed to look like that. I doubt it hurts anything, especiallly since you arent using it.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Power target is always safe. Power target only tells it where to stop. Setting it to 147% doesnt force the card to 147 basically.. it just tells the card, lets not go past 147%.
> 
> Voltage is a concern. 1.4v is the highest I would personally go.
> 
> People on CSGO would pay a lot for that color skin... unfortunately, i dont think it is supposed to look like that. I doubt it hurts anything, especiallly since you arent using it.


Yeah the cooler is Woah!! The card used to get up to 90 degrees. I changed the TIM and still the same thing. I made sure the TIM was covering the gpu before wiping it off so don't know what was up. Hell the Pci-E bracket even has some of that bluing on it. Oh well card works fine and now it's under 50 degrees in my new loop.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Yeah the cooler is Woah!! The card used to get up to 90 degrees. I changed the TIM and still the same thing. I made sure the TIM was covering the gpu before wiping it off so don't know what was up. Hell the Pci-E bracket even has some of that bluing on it. Oh well card works fine and now it's under 50 degrees in my new loop.


The fans and everything were fully functional, correct?

That is no good.. I wonder if the gas inside of the cooler was released or something and was causing the issue.. Either way, that is no good. Glad everything is better with the waterblock on.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> The fans and everything were fully functional, correct?
> 
> That is no good.. I wonder if the gas inside of the cooler was released or something and was causing the issue.. Either way, that is no good. Glad everything is better with the waterblock on.


Yeah they were running. When I would go into a game they would need to be at 100% so yeah you would know they were on. lol. Not sure about the gas but I would love to send this to Evga and have them look at it just to see if they can figure it out.


----------



## overclockerz

I am stuck between getting the evga gtx 980 ti classified vs evga gtx 980 ti kingpin vs asus strix gtx 980 ( the one with overclocked 1317mhz clock and 7200mhz effective memory).

I have the corsair 1200i.

Heard these beast need 2 x 8 pins compared to my current gtx titan which only need 6pin +8pin. Will my psu be able to run a pair of these cards?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> gonna try that profile in my afterburner... thanx


Would you zip a OEM2 file please ... I'm having heck trying to convert it.

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerz*
> 
> I am stuck between getting the evga gtx 980 ti classified vs evga gtx 980 ti kingpin vs asus strix gtx 980 ( the one with overclocked 1317mhz clock and 7200mhz effective memory).
> 
> I have the corsair 1200i.
> 
> Heard these beast need 2 x 8 pins compared to my current gtx titan which only need 6pin +8pin. Will my psu be able to run a pair of these cards?


Yes .......... easy peasy.

SS


----------



## overclockerz

Can i say the kingpin is meant for those into beyond watercooling? I won't be going into LN2 for overclocking.

The prospect of Pascal probably launching in April is the last string pulling me back from going x99.

I got an offer for a 6 month old asus rampange extreme x99 and 5960x for usd1200 and usd650 for evga gtx 980 ti FTW. Should i take it?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerz*
> 
> Can i say the kingpin is meant for those into beyond watercooling? I won't be going into LN2 for overclocking.


I can't comment on the other questions you have but in regards to the kingpin unless you can get it for the same price as a Classified (and can afford the dual eight pin plus whatever the third power plug in is) then for regular watercooling in my eyes it's pointless to spend the extra cash, as all you'll be doing is getting the copper heats inks (which would be taken off) and additional wiring requirements. If you're running a water chiller, single stage, or other subzero methods and are able to insulate against condensation for 24/7 use then by all means go for the kingpins.

For regular use though, in a standard water loop I'd rather put the cash difference between a Classified and a kingpin into fans, as an ambient cooled kingpin doesn't have a noticeable performance increase versus the classified.


----------



## cookiesowns

the KPE is a great card because it means you don't have to run a full block. I use a EK supremacy gpu only block in SLI, and runs great. VRM temps stay well below 60C with minimal airflow. If I had a fan on it during benching it doesn't go higher than 50C. This is with the stock cold plate on it.


----------



## Swolern

How much voltage control is there on the 980ti Classy? Looking at picking up this card or the Strix.


----------



## overclockerz

I heard there is something unusual with the positioning of the 2x8-pins outlets on the asus strix.


----------



## bobbyjimmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerz*
> 
> Heard these beast need 2 x 8 pins compared to my current gtx titan which only need 6pin +8pin.


Kingpin needs 2 x 8 pins and 1 x 6 pin.


----------



## overclockerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbyjimmy*
> 
> Kingpin needs 2 x 8 pins and 1 x 6 pin.


HOLY shix!


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> How much voltage control is there on the 980ti Classy? Looking at picking up this card or the Strix.


With Precision X up until 1,3v and with the Classy Tool up until 1,6v.


----------



## Wickedtt

Hey all i just got a 980ti Classy and flashed my LN2 for the OC bios and i cant get any added voltage its still stuck at the nvidia 1.2v something im doing wrong havent had a nvidia card since my 780 Lightning.


----------



## D3LTA9

Is anyone using a modded bios with high power targets? Need to add voltage to get stability but once I start bumping voltage up over 1.325-1.35v my clocks start dropping which as far as I know means that I am maxing out my power target and need to raise it. Also doesn't seem to make any difference after I go higher that 120% up the 140% limit, is 120% the actual limit for the LN2 classy bios?

TBH really unhappy with 2 classifieds. Cant dial in 1500mhz which as far as I am aware is around the average OC that most 980ti will hit. So much for those extra power phases and beefier componentry, you're still cactus if you get a chip with low ASIC quality.

EDIT - also both my gpus are on their own separate custom loop with plenty of cooling capacity to spare, never go over 50 degrees even in a pretty hot room, so I am not limited in terms of temps or anything


----------



## Kimir

1500 is not average for the 980*Ti*, imo. If you can get that stable for daily, you should be happy.
Voltage won't help you unless you drop your temp below 20°c.


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> Hey all i just got a 980ti Classy and flashed my LN2 for the OC bios and i cant get any added voltage its still stuck at the nvidia 1.2v something im doing wrong havent had a nvidia card since my 780 Lightning.


How do you add voltage and where do you read the 1.2v? Use Precision X (Overvolt/Overboost setting for up to 1.3v) or the Classy Tool (for up to 1.6v).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3LTA9*
> 
> is 120% the actual limit for the LN2 classy bios?


No, it's 141% with the LN2-bios and 115% with the standard one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 1500 is not average for the 980*Ti*, imo. If you can get that stable for daily, you should be happy.
> Voltage won't help you unless you drop your temp below 20°c.


Correct, voltage won't help. It's only temp that helps. My classy with stock cooler didn't hit 1500 MHz too (1475 MHz for benching and 1450 MHz rockstable). After switching the cooler to a Morpheus I have stable 1500 MHz for everyday use with 20-25 degrees lower temperatures. Voltage is set to 1.175v by the way. So there's no need for a modded bios with a raised power target in my case. I run the default bios with power target set to 115%, but the highest I've seen was 95% because of the low voltage/temperature.


----------



## Shawnf77

Finally got the Loop done!! Now get to start overclocking later and see where this thing really lands. So far the temps haven't been over 48 Degrees while gaming. That's Cpu and Gpu max temps. As for the lights I have 1 more Darkside Uv led strip coming from Mnpctech.


----------



## ironcurtains

hey guys. I just picked up a 980Ti classified the other day, and wanted to ask something real quick.

While I am playing Tomb Raider on ultra high, the GPU temp can get up to around 78-82 degrees celcius.

Even when the fan is at about 75-80 percent the card is at about 77 degrees. Is this normal? I really dont know how hot these cards run with the stock cooler.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> hey guys. I just picked up a 980Ti classified the other day, and wanted to ask something real quick.
> 
> While I am playing Tomb Raider on ultra high, the GPU temp can get up to around 78-82 degrees celcius.
> 
> Even when the fan is at about 75-80 percent the card is at about 77 degrees. Is this normal? I really dont know how hot these cards run with the stock cooler.


Afraid so. If you want you could always try to replace the thermal paste. But it didn't help mine I had to put I under water.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> hey guys. I just picked up a 980Ti classified the other day, and wanted to ask something real quick.
> 
> While I am playing Tomb Raider on ultra high, the GPU temp can get up to around 78-82 degrees celcius.
> 
> Even when the fan is at about 75-80 percent the card is at about 77 degrees. Is this normal? I really dont know how hot these cards run with the stock cooler.


What kind of case do you have?

How is your air flow on that case configure?

What is the room ambient temp?

On air I was avg about 60-68C but I have an Corsair Air 540 that was feeding the card a lot of air using 140mm fans plus the room temps avg are 68F to 73F on the hotter side. Plus those temps are playing Battlefield 4.


----------



## ITAngel

After so much debate if I should or not go water cooling I decided to do it all including putting the classified card under water. It looks good, and it perform amazing temps were avg on 19C-21C normal use. Playing battlefield 4 avg temps 34C with room temp at 70F.


----------



## ironcurtains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> What kind of case do you have?
> 
> How is your air flow on that case configure?
> 
> What is the room ambient temp?
> 
> On air I was avg about 60-68C but I have an Corsair Air 540 that was feeding the card a lot of air using 140mm fans plus the room temps avg are 68F to 73F on the hotter side. Plus those temps are playing Battlefield 4.


My case is an NZXT S340.

I have my Kraken X61 on the front two fan slots, with the fans blowing into the case. I have my rear fan exhausting, as well as my top fan exhausting.

There are no obstructions in the case at all as far as wires go and what not.

Honestly no clue what my room ambient temperature is. It is currently 79 degrees farenheit in my city. But its definitely cooler than that in my room.


----------



## ironcurtains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Afraid so. If you want you could always try to replace the thermal paste. But it didn't help mine I had to put I under water.


I have a kraken g10 and an antec khueler 620 that I could set up with the card, but I need to get some washers for the screws and a copper shim first. how much is it total to do a watercoolign setup with an EK waterblock ?


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> After so much debate if I should or not go water cooling I decided to do it all including putting the classified card under water. It looks good, and it perform amazing temps were avg on 19C-21C normal use. Playing battlefield 4 avg temps 34C with room temp at 70F.
> 
> Looks good! Welcome to the club. Just joined myself lol.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> After so much debate if I should or not go water cooling I decided to do it all including putting the classified card under water. It looks good, and it perform amazing temps were avg on 19C-21C normal use. Playing battlefield 4 avg temps 34C with room temp at 70F.
> 
> Looks good! Welcome to the club. Just joined myself lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange. All I did was snip the pic out and it combined my post with yours. Haha
Click to expand...


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> I have a kraken g10 and an antec khueler 620 that I could set up with the card, but I need to get some washers for the screws and a copper shim first. how much is it total to do a watercoolign setup with an EK waterblock ?


Taking in consideration that you have cpu warm air coming into the case and maybe temps are about equal or a bit less. Then those temps looks about right. What game are you playing that is showing those temps? Maybe you need to crank up the fans on the graphic card a bit more to keep temps low. I think most of these graphic cards have a 90-100C temp limitation? I am not sure when it comes to NVIDIA card since mine is the first I have own in a very long time. My old 290X use to avg 70-80C with the same case but they did ran a bit hotter. My temps in the room stay within 68C and no higher than 73C with and average of 70C. Providing that info for you to help you analyse your situation better.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Strange. All I did was snip the pic out and it combined my post with yours. Haha


Oh haha, no worries I got you. =) Yea and same to you welcome and thanks!


----------



## ironcurtains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Taking in consideration that you have cpu warm air coming into the case and maybe temps are about equal or a bit less. Then those temps looks about right. What game are you playing that is showing those temps? Maybe you need to crank up the fans on the graphic card a bit more to keep temps low. I think most of these graphic cards have a 90-100C temp limitation? I am not sure when it comes to NVIDIA card since mine is the first I have own in a very long time. My old 290X use to avg 70-80C with the same case but they did ran a bit hotter. My temps in the room stay within 68C and no higher than 73C with and average of 70C. Providing that info for you to help you analyse your situation better.


Im hitting those temps with rise of the tomb raider.

And yeah, the front two fans are blowing into the case through the radiator (unfortunately its the only way to set it up in the S340),

I sort of assumed that these temps were fine but I wanted to make sure. Do you know how much just using a G10 with a watercooler would improve temps? I know its nothing compared to a full EK waterblock setup but from what I understand that is quite expensive

I should probably note that I am running at 1440p resolution as well. This is not at 1080p.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> Im hitting those temps with rise of the tomb raider.
> 
> And yeah, the front two fans are blowing into the case through the radiator (unfortunately its the only way to set it up in the S340),
> 
> I sort of assumed that these temps were fine but I wanted to make sure. Do you know how much just using a G10 with a watercooler would improve temps? I know its nothing compared to a full EK waterblock setup but from what I understand that is quite expensive
> 
> I should probably note that I am running at 1440p resolution as well. This is not at 1080p.


I read online that they do great for people not looking into full water cooling. They will for sure improve your temps I can almost guarantee it but I never own one is all base on online data and the fact that anything with water will remove heat much faster out of the case too. For me going for EK water cooling drop my temps for avg of 60C-78C down to avg 34C in battlefield 4. Is a huge drop as you can see. Also having a monitor doing 1440p might provide a little bit of heat not a lot but enough to make a difference. I would attempt to go with the G10 just to see how much it improve your temps.


----------



## ironcurtains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> Im hitting those temps with rise of the tomb raider.
> 
> And yeah, the front two fans are blowing into the case through the radiator (unfortunately its the only way to set it up in the S340),
> 
> I sort of assumed that these temps were fine but I wanted to make sure. Do you know how much just using a G10 with a watercooler would improve temps? I know its nothing compared to a full EK waterblock setup but from what I understand that is quite expensive


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> I read online that they do great for people not looking into full water cooling. They will for sure improve your temps I can almost guarantee it but I never own one is all base on online data and the fact that anything with water will remove heat much faster out of the case too. For me going for EK water cooling drop my temps for avg of 60C-78C down to avg 34C in battlefield 4. Is a huge drop as you can see. Also having a monitor doing 1440p might provide a little bit of heat not a lot but enough to make a difference. I would attempt to go with the G10 just to see how much it improve your temps.


About how much does everything I would need for an EK waterblock setup cost me?


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> Im hitting those temps with rise of the tomb raider.
> 
> And yeah, the front two fans are blowing into the case through the radiator (unfortunately its the only way to set it up in the S340),
> 
> I sort of assumed that these temps were fine but I wanted to make sure. Do you know how much just using a G10 with a watercooler would improve temps? I know its nothing compared to a full EK waterblock setup but from what I understand that is quite expensive
> 
> I should probably note that I am running at 1440p resolution as well. This is not at 1080p.


Video about the G10.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> About how much does everything I would need for an EK waterblock setup cost me?


I will have to calculate the cost for you from www.performance-pcs.com once home. I think you will be in the several hundreds. That is two blocks GPU and CPU, Fittings about 14-16 give or take, Tube, and radiators depending on the case will depend on the size and length. Plus also the reservoir and other stuff that is needed like a drain valve and stuff. I would say anywhere between $400-$600 but like I said it is much easier building all the parts at the EK site or performance pcs site. You can draw the loop and see what parts are needed and add the cost.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> I will have to calculate the cost for you from www.performance-pcs.com once home. I think you will be in the several hundreds. That is two blocks GPU and CPU, Fittings about 14-16 give or take, Tube, and radiators depending on the case will depend on the size and length. Plus also the reservoir and other stuff that is needed like a drain valve and stuff. I would say anywhere between $400-$600 but like I said it is much easier building all the parts at the EK site or performance pcs site. You can draw the loop and see what parts are needed and add the cost.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> About how much does everything I would need for an EK waterblock setup cost me?


If you can go with black fittings. Performance-pcs has a sale on Monsoon Economy hardline fittings. There are other colors but by know loads are sold out.


----------



## johnd0e

hey guys, sorry if any of this has been covered before, im having no luck finding answers though....been searching all day on google, perhaps im not searching the right thing.

anyways, im trying to figure out a couple things with my 980ti classified.

1st. when trying to increase voltage with the Classified voltage tool the values i set dont actually appear in the GPU-Z sensors readout, it just remains at 1.2v. im not sure if this is whats supposed to happen or if its not increasing my voltage (no DMM or probe it yet).

2nd. Should the memory voltage be locked in the Classified voltage tool? in my searches for some answers to question i think i remember reading that samsung memory is suposed to be able to have voltage control? my card has samsung memory, but voltage is locked.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> hey guys, sorry if any of this has been covered before, im having no luck finding answers though....been searching all day on google, perhaps im not searching the right thing.
> 
> anyways, im trying to figure out a couple things with my 980ti classified.
> 
> 1st. when trying to increase voltage with the Classified voltage tool the values i set dont actually appear in the GPU-Z sensors readout, it just remains at 1.2v. im not sure if this is whats supposed to happen or if its not increasing my voltage (no DMM or probe it yet).
> 
> 2nd. Should the memory voltage be locked in the Classified voltage tool? in my searches for some answers to question i think i remember reading that samsung memory is suposed to be able to have voltage control? my card has samsung memory, but voltage is locked.


Not sure if the changes should show up in Gpu z but I remember people saying it's better to use a multi meter and probe-it for voltage. And the memory voltage is unlocked in my Classy tool.


----------



## Shawnf77

Hopefully I can still get added to the classy owners list. http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=ufgfk


----------



## johnd0e

Thats what mine looks like.

What confuses me is that when i try to increase the core voltage it doesnt show in GPU-Z, but if i decrease voltage it does?

and yea i really need a DMM and probe it kit. Probably pick one up this week.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what mine looks like.
> 
> What confuses me is that when i try to increase the core voltage it doesnt show in GPU-Z, but if i decrease voltage it does?
> 
> and yea i really need a DMM and probe it kit. Probably pick one up this week.


You can get them for like 15 - 25 American currency at an auto parts store.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> If you can go with black fittings. Performance-pcs has a sale on Monsoon Economy hardline fittings. There are other colors but by know loads are sold out.


Quoting you so i can pass this on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> About how much does everything I would need for an EK waterblock setup cost me?


Quoting you so i can say, if you want Monsoon Hardline Eco fittings, in black, i will gather everything I can and send them to you, if you pay shipping.. i want nothing to do with them and would really like them out of my home.

I will say, i take no responsibility when they leak. Not if. When.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Quoting you so i can pass this on.
> Quoting you so i can say, if you want Monsoon Hardline Eco fittings, in black, i will gather everything I can and send them to you, if you pay shipping.. i want nothing to do with them and would really like them out of my home.
> 
> I will say, i take no responsibility when they leak. Not if. When.


Are they that bad? This is my first loop so I don't have experience with fittings. Looks like I need to grab some Primochill fittings soon.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Are they that bad? This is my first loop so I don't have experience with fittings. Looks like I need to grab some Primochill fittings soon.


I purchased 24 fittings and 10 lengths of their PETG tube (36" each) and the tubing was rather disgusting honestly... it had ripples and extrusion marks as well as lines on the side from.the protective coating.

The tube was thin as well.

The fittings would just randomly start dripping after days, weeks or months with absolutely no disturbance. I would just look in and a puddle would be forming on a radiator or a gpu (thank every deity in this world for non conductive fluids).

I bought EK fittings, and not one single leak to date. Well, i did pull the tube out while adjust my gpu's once, but no leaks at random.. was totally my fault and was only at a radiator.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> I purchased 24 fittings and 10 lengths of their PETG tube (36" each) and the tubing was rather disgusting honestly... it had ripples and extrusion marks as well as lines on the side from.the protective coating.
> 
> The tube was thin as well.
> 
> The fittings would just randomly start dripping after days, weeks or months with absolutely no disturbance. I would just look in and a puddle would be forming on a radiator or a gpu (thank every deity in this world for non conductive fluids).
> 
> I bought EK fittings, and not one single leak to date. Well, i did pull the tube out while adjust my gpu's once, but no leaks at random.. was totally my fault and was only at a radiator.


Well looks like am about to drop some more coin on some Primochill fittings and ship these back to Performance. Thank you.


----------



## D3LTA9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 1500 is not average for the 980*Ti*, imo. If you can get that stable for daily, you should be happy.
> Voltage won't help you unless you drop your temp below 20°c.


Well according to the youtuber, Jayz2cents, whom has tested quite a few different SKU's, he found on average most would do somewhere around 1500mhz. To clarify, one of my GPU's will hit 1500 stable but the other needs much more voltage. And therefore I cant get 1500 stable for daily hence why I am unhappy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what mine looks like.
> 
> What confuses me is that when i try to increase the core voltage it doesnt show in GPU-Z, but if i decrease voltage it does?
> 
> and yea i really need a DMM and probe it kit. Probably pick one up this week.


The only place that displays voltage accurately is precision x I believe (or using a multi meter of course). There was also a post about getting afterburner to do so as well but I cant confirm that myself.


----------



## paskowitz

PX is NOT accurate. I see huge differences between PX and my DMM. That being said, don't expect a huge Mhz bump by pushing things to 1.3v. For me there is no difference between 1.26v and 1.3v other than more heat. YMMV obviously. If you want to know your voltage, get the EVGA ProbeIt and a DMM.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Finally got the Loop done!! Now get to start overclocking later and see where this thing really lands. So far the temps haven't been over 48 Degrees while gaming. That's Cpu and Gpu max temps. As for the lights I have 1 more Darkside Uv led strip coming from Mnpctech.


That's a purdy loop!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> After so much debate if I should or not go water cooling I decided to do it all including putting the classified card under water. It looks good, and it perform amazing temps were avg on 19C-21C normal use. Playing battlefield 4 avg temps 34C with room temp at 70F.


Wow... that is phenomenal. How much rad are you using? Clocks at that temp?


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> That's a purdy loop!
> Wow... that is phenomenal. How much rad are you using? Clocks at that temp?


Hi there, Thanks!, I will double check been playing a lot with the bios. Should had been at 4.2Ghz OC with turbo to 4.4Ghz if i recall during my temp reading. I just moved it back to 4.5Ghz last night but have not run any test since I was sick. Let me record some of the test and I will get back to your question tonight. My test settings will be *4.5Ghz @ 1.267v* I am debating running Heaven to see a true bench test on the entire loop and taking a desktop snap shot of all the readings.









Currently I have two 240mm rads one on the front and one on top. Path is set from *Res -> to Pump -> to Front Rad -> to GPU -> to CPU -> back to Res*. I know this is not needed but my idea was not only to keep tubing shorter and clean but also to provide the GPU with much cooler temps first and then the CPU let all that hot air out on top while the front rad providing cooler internal air to the case. At least that was my logical thinking there.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> Hi there, Thanks!, I will double check been playing a lot with the bios. Should had been at 4.2Ghz OC with turbo to 4.4Ghz if i recall during my temp reading. I just moved it back to 4.5Ghz last night but have not run any test since I was sick. Let me record some of the test and I will get back to your question tonight. My test settings will be *4.5Ghz @ 1.267v* I am debating running Heaven to see a true bench test on the entire loop and taking a desktop snap shot of all the readings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently I have two 240mm rads one on the front and one on top. Path is set from *Res -> to Pump -> to Front Rad -> to GPU -> to CPU -> back to Res*. I know this is needed but my idea was not only to keep tubing shorter and clean but also to provide the GPU with much cooler temps first and then the CPU let all that hot air out on top while the front rad providing cooler internal air to the case. At least that was my logical thinking there.


I don't think loop order matters all that much for temps as the water distributes the heat evenly throughout. I am sure after a certain point, keeping length in check has some effect on resistance. Same with bends.

For clocks, I meant GPU clocks BTW.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> PX is NOT accurate. I see huge differences between PX and my DMM. That being said, don't expect a huge Mhz bump by pushing things to 1.3v. For me there is no difference between 1.26v and 1.3v other than more heat. YMMV obviously. If you want to know your voltage, get the EVGA ProbeIt and a DMM.


Yeah I'm very familiar with maxwells non existent voltage scalling unless your sub ambient. I experienced the same as you but with my previous 970's I had in sli. I was able to get 1580/[email protected] on water, any amount of voltage after that added nothing noteable aside from heat.

Anyways Picking up a probe it adapter from evga and ordering a nice fluke multimeter tonight.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I don't think loop order matters all that much for temps as the water distributes the heat evenly throughout. I am sure after a certain point, keeping length in check has some effect on resistance. Same with bends.
> 
> For clocks, I meant GPU clocks BTW.


Oh yea I know sorry I forgot to type not needed. hahaha, good catch.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> the KPE is a great card because it means you don't have to run a full block. I use a EK supremacy gpu only block in SLI, and runs great. VRM temps stay well below 60C with minimal airflow. If I had a fan on it during benching it doesn't go higher than 50C. This is with the stock cold plate on it.


The Classy's have that also. Not as blingy but it's there.

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3LTA9*
> 
> Well according to the youtuber, Jayz2cents, whom has tested quite a few different SKU's, he found on average most would do somewhere around 1500mhz. To clarify, one of my GPU's will hit 1500 stable but the other needs much more voltage. And therefore I cant get 1500 stable for daily hence why I am unhappy.
> The only place that displays voltage accurately is precision x I believe (or using a multi meter of course). There was also a post about getting afterburner to do so as well but I cant confirm that myself.


You can in AB but you need the oem2 file to put in the AB root folder. I might be able to post it tonight unless I redo my loop swap my G1 - Classy SLI for a twin Classy SLI.

SS


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> You can in AB but you need the oem2 file to put in the AB root folder. I might be able to post it tonight unless I redo my loop swap my G1 - Classy SLI for a twin Classy SLI.
> 
> SS


Get that Gigabyte away from that Classy!!!!


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Get that Gigabyte away from that Classy!!!!


I know right!

It's better on it's own anyway.









SS


----------



## D3LTA9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> How do you add voltage and where do you read the 1.2v? Use Precision X (Overvolt/Overboost setting for up to 1.3v) or the Classy Tool (for up to 1.6v).
> No, it's 141% with the LN2-bios and 115% with the standard one.
> Correct, voltage won't help. It's only temp that helps. My classy with stock cooler didn't hit 1500 MHz too (1475 MHz for benching and 1450 MHz rockstable). After switching the cooler to a Morpheus I have stable 1500 MHz for everyday use with 20-25 degrees lower temperatures. Voltage is set to 1.175v by the way. So there's no need for a modded bios with a raised power target in my case. I run the default bios with power target set to 115%, but the highest I've seen was 95% because of the low voltage/temperature.


Interestingly enough I just was attempting to run my higher ASIC classy at 1500 and my lower one at 1400mhz at standard voltage. That didnt work and maybe someone can tell me why but both cards ran at the median speed of 1450mhz and I thought well my low ASIC card will likely crash any second as even at 1.275v it would occasionally do so at 1450mhz.

To my surprise everything was completely stable and obviously my TDP was much lower maxing around 80% during gaming and temps around 40. Will try small clock bumps from here at lower voltages and see what happens. I had assumed that as things were not completely stable at higher voltages (what was annoying me) that naturally I would just need to keep bumping voltage to get stability which lead to not being able to maintain clock speeds and needing raise power targets.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I don't think loop order matters all that much for temps as the water distributes the heat evenly throughout. I am sure after a certain point, keeping length in check has some effect on resistance. Same with bends.
> 
> For clocks, I meant GPU clocks BTW.


During the test today ambient room temp 70F and ran first run of Heaven after the system was on for a while. Here were the temps after the first pass of the test.

*During Test of Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0*
CPU: Intel 5820k OC to 4.5Ghz @ 1.267v @ Bios, but (Actual Reading During Testing Was) 4.2Ghz @ 1.209v
GPU: stock setting on bmod bios LN2
CPU Temp @ 40C
GPU Temp @ 33C
*
System at idle after test*
CPU Temp @ 34C
GPU Temp @ 24C

*During Test on Valley Benchmark 1.0
*CPU: Intel 5820k OC to 4.5Ghz @ 1.267v @ Bios, but (Actual Reading During Testing Was) 4.2Ghz @ 1.209v
GPU: stock setting on bmod bios LN2
CPU Temp @ 45C
GPU Temp @ 30C

*
System at idle after test*
CPU Temp @ 34C
GPU Temp @ 24C


----------



## ironcurtains

Hey guys I am following upto some replies from the other day (Thanks to all those who replied).

Someone did give me an estimate though on how much a water cooled setup would cost, but the estimate included the cpu being cooled. Is it not possible to only do an EK waterblock cooling setup on the graphics card by itself?


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> Hey guys I am following upto some replies from the other day (Thanks to all those who replied).
> 
> Someone did give me an estimate though on how much a water cooled setup would cost, but the estimate included the cpu being cooled. Is it not possible to only do an EK waterblock cooling setup on the graphics card by itself?


Yeah it is. That's what's great about a custom loop. It's whatever you want it to be!!!

As for Prices
Gpu Block: $130
Backplate $30
Pump/Res: $150
Radiator: $60 and up
You need 2 fittings per piece in your loop.
So for this you need 6.
Primochill Revolver: $35ish This was for Rigid. Soft tube price may vary.
Tubing: $25 or so. For soft tubing. Rigid is like $11 per 4 pieces.


----------



## ironcurtains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Yeah it is. That's what's great about a custom loop. It's whatever you want it to be!!!
> 
> As for Prices
> Gpu Block: $130
> Backplate $30
> Pump/Res: $150
> Radiator: $60 and up
> You need 2 fittings per piece in your loop.
> So for this you need 6.
> Primochill Revolver: $35ish This was for Rigid. Soft tube price may vary.
> Tubing: $25 or so. For soft tubing. Rigid is like $11 per 4 pieces.


Damn. I didnt know it was so expensive. Oh well. Ill just do the G10 I guess.


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> Damn. I didnt know it was so expensive. Oh well. Ill just do the G10 I guess.


I am truly sorry I got to you later I been sick for like 3 days and finally go around to giving you and example of my list cost if you were to build something identical to mine. The following list was generated using www.performance-pcs.com.

*THE WATER COOLING PARTS*
*PUMP:* EK-XTOP Revo D5 PWM = $109.99+
*CPU BLOCK:* EK-Supermacy EVO = $72.95
*RESERVOIR:* EK-RES X3 150 = $49.95
*RADIATORS:* 2x Magicool 240 Slim G2 Radiator MC-RAD240G2 = $39.95/each
*GPU BLOCK:* EK GTX 780Ti Classified Water Block (GTX-980Ti) = $130.99
*VALVE:* 1x EK-AF Ball Valve (10mm) G1/4 Nickel = $18.99
*ROTARY:* 2x EK-AF Extender Rotary M-M G1/4 - Nickel = $5.99/each
*FITTINGS:* 16x EK-ACF Fitting 10/16mm Nickel = $6.99
*FANS:* 4x Cosair SP120 PWM AIR Series High Performance Edition = $29.95/double fan pack
*T-FITTING:* EK-AF T-Splitter 3F G1/4 - Nickel = $8.99
*DRAIN VALVE PLUG:* EK-CSQ Plug G1/4 (for EK-Badge) - Nickel = $3.99
*PSU PLUG:* EK-ATX Bridging Plug (24 Pin) = $2.50
*TUBING:* 10ft of Primochill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing - 3/8in. ID X 5/8in. OD - Crystal Clear = $24.99
-Optional-
*COOLANT:* 2x Mayhems Pastel Red Pre-Mix V2 1 Liter , = $19.95/each
*COOLANT:* 1x Mayhems Pastel Ice White Concentrated 250ml =$17.95
*COOLANT:* PrimoChill Ice non-conductive liquid 32oz Clear 2x $14.95/each
*COOLANT:* Distilled Water from local store = $ cheapest route with Silver Coil or PT-Nuke or PHN-Nuke

Note that coolant is one of those things that is a personal preference and you can go in so many direction with it. Do your research, check what others may be using and decided what you want for your build. I am currently running distilled water but that is because I am waiting for 3 pieces to come in this week and I will drain the system this weekend to add them up. Then I will add whatever coolant I have on hand.







Plus I have enough coolant to play with the system and see how they response to the setup.

Hope this gives you an idea. Good Luck!


----------



## Wickedtt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> I got my Raijintek Morpheus yesterday with 2x eLoop B12-2 fans. I immediately did the conversion for my 980 Ti Classified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what can I say? I am very happy now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The temp/noise improvement is unbelievable. Idle temps are below 30 °C now. My GPU is even overclocked to 1500 MHz now, max. temp I've seen so far is 57 °C and I can only hear the case fans of my rig which are the loudest now. The 57 °C are only in very high demanding games like pCARS for example. In other games I see around 52 °C and in Rocket League I only see 48 °C (the GPU runs on 100% though because of my 1440p 144Hz monitor). So in the end there is 8-9 degrees difference in idle and 20-25 degrees under load and I can't hear the GPU out of my case now.


How is the Sagging with that cooler? Also backplate still on? just love the look of the back plate haha.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> Damn. I didnt know it was so expensive. Oh well. Ill just do the G10 I guess.


Make sure you watch the video I linked previously. He lets you know what parts to buy. Because you need a copper shim if you want to keep the memory heat spreader.


----------



## vilius572

And that's my friends why you shouldn't use one cable for two connectors on a 780ti kingpin. Resulted in a dead gpu and burned cable.


----------



## cowie

man that sucks

never melted a pcie line but a few 24 pin connectors I am guilty of


----------



## ITAngel

damn that sucks sorry to hear that but yes I agree I like to keep each connector with its own cable because of that reason right there. Good luck!


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> And that's my friends why you shouldn't use one cable for two connectors on a 780ti kingpin. Resulted in a dead gpu and burned cable.


Nice, that is why the first thing I do when I get a PSU is throw out all of those dual connector cables.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> man that sucks
> 
> never melted a pcie line but a few 24 pin connectors I am guilty of


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> damn that sucks sorry to hear that but yes I agree I like to keep each connector with its own cable because of that reason right there. Good luck!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Nice, that is why the first thing I do when I get a PSU is throw out all of those dual connector cables.


Well, EVGA was kind enough to replace my gpu but instead of 780ti kingpin they gave me 980 classified. Waterblock doesn't fit anymore, dammit!







So yeah, never use dual connector cables on a gpu that pulls huge amount of power. Use separate cables for each connector


----------



## vilius572

So I contacted Corsair about that burnt cable and asked them if I can get a replacement. They want me to send them my whole psu with all the cables -_- Why Corsair, why? My PSU works just fine!


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Well, EVGA was kind enough to replace my gpu but instead of 780ti kingpin they gave me 980 classified. Waterblock doesn't fit anymore, dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, never use dual connector cables on a gpu that pulls huge amount of power. Use separate cables for each connector


I see, well glad EVGA took care of you they are a great company and customer services with them go a long ways. They have been kind and good to me so I am pretty much now a loyal EVGA customer.









Just buy a cable replacement online for your PSU and call it a day if is working fine. They may need to test the entire unit to make sure it didn't get any damage you can't see to insure your system is safe from their product. Is my guess why they are requesting the entire thing.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> So I contacted Corsair about that burnt cable and asked them if I can get a replacement. They want me to send them my whole psu with all the cables -_- Why Corsair, why? My PSU works just fine!


i was going to ask you if it was the AX860 in your sig rig, so yeah?

and what core/voltage/power target were you pushing when that happened?


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITAngel*
> 
> I see, well glad EVGA took care of you they are a great company and customer services with them go a long ways. They have been kind and good to me so I am pretty much now a loyal EVGA customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just buy a cable replacement online for your PSU and call it a day if is working fine. They may need to test the entire unit to make sure it didn't get any damage you can't see to insure your system is safe from their product. Is my guess why they are requesting the entire thing.


EVGA really did a good job when it comes to customer service







To be honest in the future I will never use those dual power connectors anyway but I want to have a full set of cables just in case I gonna sell it. However the reason I don't want to send it in is that I know it works good, I would have to remove all the cables and I don't have spare PSU to use while I'm waiting for replacement to arrive.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i was going to ask you if it was the AX860 in your sig rig, so yeah?
> 
> and what core/voltage/power target were you pushing when that happened?


Yes it was the AX860. To be honest I don't remember when it happened exactly and what I were doing at that time but core was running either at 1320mhz or 1345mhz, memory at 1800mhz and voltage 1.25v. My computer didn't shut down or anything, except when I gave my gpu some load (gaming, benchmarking), my screen went black and I had to force restart my pc. While doing normal stuff like browsing or so, computer worked just fine.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> How is the Sagging with that cooler? Also backplate still on? just love the look of the back plate haha.


Looks like the memory plate is still on there so I would think the bp is since it's what holds the former on.

SS


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Yes it was the AX860. To be honest I don't remember when it happened exactly and what I were doing at that time but core was running either at 1320mhz or 1345mhz, memory at 1800mhz and voltage 1.25v. My computer didn't shut down or anything, except when I gave my gpu some load (gaming, benchmarking), my screen went black and I had to force restart my pc. While doing normal stuff like browsing or so, computer worked just fine.


wow. that's some reasonable usage. i was assuming it was during some hard_ish_ benching.

btw, love your floors but maybe next time get a scandinavian bikini model to display the fault.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> wow. that's some reasonable usage. i was assuming it was during some hard_ish_ benching.
> 
> btw, love your floors but maybe next time get a scandinavian bikini model to display the fault.


Well yeah, that gpu is not a joke when it comes to power usage







I also think it happened while I was benching it.









Ha ha, next time I will


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Well, EVGA was kind enough to replace my gpu but instead of 780ti kingpin they gave me 980 classified. Waterblock doesn't fit anymore, dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, never use dual connector cables on a gpu that pulls huge amount of power. Use separate cables for each connector


In July when I contacted EVGA about troublshooting an issue I was having (turns out my mobo, not PSU was dead) they saw that I had purchased the 980 Ti Classy (I had it registered) and the nice fella on the phone told me to make sure to use two separate VGA cables. I haven't bothered to look, but this should be in the manual or the requirements page. Maybe update the OP for new people stopping by.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> In July when I contacted EVGA about troublshooting an issue I was having (turns out my mobo, not PSU was dead) they saw that I had purchased the 980 Ti Classy (I had it registered) and the nice fella on the phone told me to make sure to use two separate VGA cables. I haven't bothered to look, but this should be in the manual or the requirements page. Maybe update the OP for new people stopping by.


That's what I'm doing from now on. I will only use separate cables. And your 980ti classy pulls way less than my 780ti kingpin did so it shouldn't be a huge deal for maxwell gpu owners, however if you overclock the hell out of it then yes, use separated cables only.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> That's what I'm doing from now on. I will only use separate cables. And your 980ti classy pulls way less than my 780ti kingpin did so it shouldn't be a huge deal for maxwell gpu owners, however if you overclock the hell out of it then yes, use separated cables only.


I haven't gone past 1.3v (1590/8200Mhz) but I assume even that wouldn't be as bad.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I haven't gone past 1.3v (1590/8200Mhz) but I assume even that wouldn't be as bad.


That's the same voltage I did my benchmark with. However that should be fine just be careful


----------



## ironcurtains

So I decided to see how my temps looked if I took my side panel off of my computer case.

Well after doing so, it seems my Classy is running about 10 degrees cooler. My case is an S340. I am wondering if this is because the case is smaller or what. My airflow is perfectly fine, so I dont really understand why it is such a drastic change in temps.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> My case is an S340.


Found your problem. That case is known for dead heat spots. Not sure what you mean by "airflow is fine."


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I ran a 980 KPE in the s340......

I learned the hardware from crossfire 290's in the same case, that it needs upgrade rear and top exhaust fans.

I put in some cooler master jetflo's and it was night and day difference.

My KPE at 1526mhz never broke 70c on air

My 290s went from 90c top card, and 77c bottom card, to 81c top card, and 70c bottom card, after making the switch.

It was drastic!


----------



## ironcurtains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> Found your problem. That case is known for dead heat spots. Not sure what you mean by "airflow is fine."


I meant that I have airflow through the case setup the way that it should be, and there arent any cables or anything causing obstructions to the airflow in the case.

Basically I was saying that because I did not think that taking the side panel off would create a 8-10 degree difference.

Should I just leave the side panel off when I am playing games then? There's really no downside to it right?


----------



## ironcurtains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I ran a 980 KPE in the s340......
> 
> I learned the hardware from crossfire 290's in the same case, that it needs upgrade rear and top exhaust fans.
> 
> I put in some cooler master jetflo's and it was night and day difference.
> 
> My KPE at 1526mhz never broke 70c on air
> 
> My 290s went from 90c top card, and 77c bottom card, to 81c top card, and 70c bottom card, after making the switch.
> 
> It was drastic!


Oh wow. So just switching out the fans from the ones included with the case made such a big difference?

Also do you always run the top and rear exhaust fans on 100 percent speed? Ill have to pick a couple up.

Also, the two front fans are the ones from my Kraken X61 which are blowing air into the case, with the top and rear exhausting. This is correct right?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> I meant that I have airflow through the case setup the way that it should be, and there arent any cables or anything causing obstructions to the airflow in the case.
> 
> Basically I was saying that because I did not think that taking the side panel off would create a 8-10 degree difference.
> 
> Should I just leave the side panel off when I am playing games then? There's really no downside to it right?


Not other than dust...... I did that for a bit before replacing the lazy stock fans (though I sacrificed some serious noise as full tilt.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> Oh wow. So just switching out the fans from the ones included with the case made such a big difference?
> 
> Also do you always run the top and rear exhaust fans on 100 percent speed? Ill have to pick a couple up.
> 
> Also, the two front fans are the ones from my Kraken X61 which are blowing air into the case, with the top and rear exhausting. This is correct right?


I run fans full on right now, but you could settle for 50% with just a 980 in there, unless you want to overvolt....

I need to get a fan controller, because right now they are running full blast, and it sounds like a commercial HVAC system, lmao









It's certainly not louder than my TV while playing games though


----------



## ironcurtains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I run fans full on right now, but you could settle for 50% with just a 980 in there, unless you want to overvolt....
> 
> I need to get a fan controller, because right now they are running full blast, and it sounds like a commercial HVAC system, lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's certainly not louder than my TV while playing games though


Awesome... thanks for the info.. and just to make sure, you got the cooler master jetflo 120 correct?

Also sound doesnt really bother me, I use headphones while gaming anyways


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> Awesome... thanks for the info.. and just to make sure, you got the cooler master jetflo 120 correct?
> 
> Also sound doesnt really bother me, I use headphones while gaming anyways


Yep, the jetflo's, they are awesome fans!

Warning, your computer may levitate!!


----------



## ironcurtains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Yep, the jetflo's, they are awesome fans!
> 
> Warning, your computer may levitate!!


Cool. So I have my Kraken X61 in the front of the case, acting as intake fans into the case.

And I will pick up some jetflos, and replace the top and rear fans and have both of them acting as exhaust.... this is how you have yours set up correct?


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> So I decided to see how my temps looked if I took my side panel off of my computer case.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> Awesome... thanks for the info.. and just to make sure, you got the cooler master jetflo 120 correct?
> 
> Also sound doesnt really bother me, I use headphones while gaming anyways
> 
> 
> 
> or you can always get an Corsair Air 540 if you are into cube cases. Mine did a huge difference with air cooling versus a tower and was silence quiet too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to cool this badboy up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironcurtains*
> 
> Cool. So I have my Kraken X61 in the front of the case, acting as intake fans into the case.
> 
> And I will pick up some jetflos, and replace the top and rear fans and have both of them acting as exhaust.... this is how you have yours set up correct?


Yes, I have a 240mm intake up front with two fans pulling in, and then both jetflows mounted rear and top pulling out.


----------



## ironcurtains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Yes, I have a 240mm intake up front with two fans pulling in, and then both jetflows mounted rear and top pulling out.


Awesome. Thanks a lot for your help. Ill report back once I get the new fans and hopefully my temps decrease with the side panel on


----------



## vilius572

How to flash a 980 classified? I tried to do it the same way as I used to do with my 780ti kingpin but it doesn't work. I used to do it like this. shift+ right click on nvflash folder / type in nvflash --protectoff / type in nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom and the hit yes. This seem to not work on my 980. Why is that so?


----------



## Kimir

You have to disable the card in device manager first.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You have to disable the card in device manager first.


I have already found this out but thanks. For some reason when I flash XOC bios, 3dmark crashes.


----------



## johnd0e

just installed my second 980ti classy



new one has 82% asic and samsung memory


----------



## ironcurtains

The 980Ti classified that I bought last week from newegg has an ASIC of 75% and also has the Samsung DDR5 memory.

What should I take away from this? Is 75 percent a good number> (I actually have never checked my cards ASIC before/learned what ASIC even really means)

I understand that it is the cards ability to overclock, but I dont know if 75 percent is a good number.


----------



## looniam

AISC represents how much "leakage" a chip has.

higher ASIC is lower leakage and won't need as much voltage to get the same clock speed as a chip with a lower ASIC.

prior to maxwell, ASIC had more meaning but now plays a much smaller role in OCing. your 75% ASIC card will boost slightly higher out of the box (w/default voltage) than a 72% ASIC card. but how much more you get out of it is still the silicone lottery (as usual) and what kind of temps its dealing with - lower=better.


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> just installed my second 980ti classy
> 
> 
> 
> new one has 82% asic and samsung memory


What do they overclock like in sli? Mine can only do 1478Mhz 66.8 & 75.5 can do 1523Mhz in single card.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> What do they overclock like in sli? Mine can only do 1478Mhz 66.8 & 75.5 can do 1523Mhz in single card.


I spent all yesterday stressing my cpu at 4.5ghz to make sure I got it stable, didn't have much time to play with the sli overclocks. Highest I was able to push the 69.4 as a single card was 1482mhz at stock voltage and running stock bios. I might have some overclock numbers by tonight depending on how my day goes.


----------



## maxpowers1122

I feel ripped off with my Kingpin 980. I originally bought it about this time last year. At the time I wasn't really trying to push it hard, I mainly just wanted a top of the line card that I could overclock down the road if I needed to. With VR coming out, I decided now is the time to see what I can get out of this card. Strictly doing air, cant upgrade to water at this time. So far the best overclock I have gotten without artifacts is +55 mhz (1485) and +500 (2052) on memory. That seems embarrassingly low for this card, even considering its on air. I have tried adding voltage with the switches, that didnt help either. Since switching things around, I cant even get my previous results stable. Anyone have ideas?


----------



## vilius572

Can anybody give be a modded bios for 980 classified please? I have tried all the bioses I could find for this card (XOC, classyX, classXX ) None of them seems to work for me and I immediately get driver error and what not once I boot to windows. My card is rev. 2 model/ 04G-P4-3988-KR
It won't overclock so well with the stock OC bios. I get about 1490mhz (boosts to roughly 1510mhz) and 1970mhz on memory before I start getting artifacts. No matter if I increase the voltage, I still get the artifacts.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxpowers1122*
> 
> I feel ripped off with my Kingpin 980. I originally bought it about this time last year. At the time I wasn't really trying to push it hard, I mainly just wanted a top of the line card that I could overclock down the road if I needed to. With VR coming out, I decided now is the time to see what I can get out of this card. Strictly doing air, cant upgrade to water at this time. So far the best overclock I have gotten without artifacts is +55 mhz (1485) and +500 (2052) on memory. That seems embarrassingly low for this card, even considering its on air. I have tried adding voltage with the switches, that didnt help either. Since switching things around, I cant even get my previous results stable. Anyone have ideas?


Try to flash a custom bios which you can find on 1st page on this thread and see if that helps.


----------



## Kimir

My 980KPE had hard time on air, even by keeping it at 60°c or so. When I put it under water (and another bios made by myself), it when easily to 1500+Mhz good for daily. I could even run it at 1600, but after 2 hours of Crysis 3 I had some graphic glitch. xD


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> What do they overclock like in sli? Mine can only do 1478Mhz 66.8 & 75.5 can do 1523Mhz in single card.


My pair (980Ti Classy) of 77.x and 82.x can SLI at 1530+/8400 all day.

SS


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> My 980KPE had hard time on air, even by keeping it at 60°c or so. When I put it under water (and another bios made by myself), it when easily to 1500+Mhz good for daily. I could even run it at 1600, but after 2 hours of Crysis 3 I had some graphic glitch. xD


So basically best thing I can do right now is to watercool the card? My 780ti kingpin was watercooled and it did run much more stable at the lower temps than anything above 50c.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Can anybody give be a modded bios for 980 classified please? I have tried all the bioses I could find for this card (XOC, classyX, classXX ) None of them seems to work for me and I immediately get driver error and what not once I boot to windows. My card is rev. 2 model/ 04G-P4-3988-KR
> It won't overclock so well with the stock OC bios. I get about 1490mhz (boosts to roughly 1510mhz) and 1970mhz on memory before I start getting artifacts. No matter if I increase the voltage, I still get the artifacts.


Try to reduce your voltages. It may help.

All 4 of my 980 KPE's worked well on lower volts.

Here's all the 980KPE bios I have.

980KPE.zip 2453k .zip file


SS


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Try to reduce your voltages. It may help.
> 
> All 4 of my 980 KPE's worked well on lower volts.
> 
> Here's all the 980KPE bios I have.
> 
> 980KPE.zip 2453k .zip file
> 
> 
> SS


My voltage is on stock since increased voltage doesn't help for me. Thank you for posting your bios but I'm not sure if KPE bios will work on regular classified


----------



## Kimir

KPE bios won't work on classy, that's for sure. Don't try it.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> My voltage is on stock since increased voltage doesn't help for me. Thank you for posting your bios but I'm not sure if KPE bios will work on regular classified










You're correct. My apologies.









SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> KPE bios won't work on classy, that's for sure. Don't try it.












Check the file ..... I included YOUR handiwork.









SS


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> KPE bios won't work on classy, that's for sure. Don't try it.


I would try it if I wanted to brick my card but I don't want that to happen yet


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're correct. My apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


It's all good


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxpowers1122*
> 
> I feel ripped off with my Kingpin 980. I originally bought it about this time last year. At the time I wasn't really trying to push it hard, I mainly just wanted a top of the line card that I could overclock down the road if I needed to. With VR coming out, I decided now is the time to see what I can get out of this card. Strictly doing air, cant upgrade to water at this time. So far the best overclock I have gotten without artifacts is +55 mhz (1485) and +500 (2052) on memory. That seems embarrassingly low for this card, even considering its on air. I have tried adding voltage with the switches, that didnt help either. Since switching things around, I cant even get my previous results stable. Anyone have ideas?


Which bios are you using, the stock, OC, or LN2 ones that are included with the card? What power target are you using?


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> How is the Sagging with that cooler? Also backplate still on? just love the look of the back plate haha.


Sorry for the late answer, was away for a few days. Yes, the backplate is still on and there's absolutely no bending. The original classified cooler is quite heavy too, so it's not that much of a difference (except for the size though







).


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> What do they overclock like in sli? Mine can only do 1478Mhz 66.8 & 75.5 can do 1523Mhz in single card.


just got around to doing some overclocking tonight. max core clock i was able to get on air was 1500Mhz, i didnt touch voltage at all as i dont have my DMM and probe it kit to check voltage yet. but i am running custom bios's that remove the cards boost feature and eliminate the thermal throttle along with raising the power limit even higher then the LN2 bios is set to.



should be able to push even more once i install my waterblocks.


----------



## Lennyrhys

Hi folks,

I know I'm really late to the party (by a couple of years) but I wanted to share this to see what people think.

Today I received a 780Ti Classified that I purchased on ebay. It's in pristine condition, perfect working order, original BIOS etc. and I already love the card to bits.

Having done a lot of reading before purchasing the card, I see that there has been a lot of emphasis placed on taking advantage of the voltage read points rather than relying on software for voltage monitoring, so I decided to hook up my DMM to the GPU voltage readouts and get some numbers for stock settings under load (3DMark Firestrike, FurMark).

Everything is out-of-the-box, so there's no overclock or BIOS tweaking going on here. GPU-Z states the correct base and boost clocks of 1020MHz and 1085MHz respectively, and in-game (or benchmark) the GPU seems pretty happy at 1150MHz to 1163MHz. Nothing abnormal here, as many people have gotten similar results with this card.

The only thing I'm surprised about is that reading of 1.24v... it seems _really_ high for stock voltage, especially given the precision of voltage control that EVGA put on their custom PCB. Should it not be 1.187v untweaked?

Now I'm not "upset" about this because I was planning to do some OCing (it's a Classy after all), but I am truly surprised!

Does anybody else have experience of this with a 780Ti Classified?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyrhys*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I know I'm really late to the party (by a couple of years) but I wanted to share this to see what people think.
> 
> Today I received a 780Ti Classified that I purchased on ebay. It's in pristine condition, perfect working order, original BIOS etc. and I already love the card to bits.
> 
> Having done a lot of reading before purchasing the card, I see that there has been a lot of emphasis placed on taking advantage of the voltage read points rather than relying on software for voltage monitoring, so I decided to hook up my DMM to the GPU voltage readouts and get some numbers for stock settings under load (3DMark Firestrike, FurMark).
> 
> Everything is out-of-the-box, so there's no overclock or BIOS tweaking going on here. GPU-Z states the correct base and boost clocks of 1020MHz and 1085MHz respectively, and in-game (or benchmark) the GPU seems pretty happy at 1150MHz to 1163MHz. Nothing abnormal here, as many people have gotten similar results with this card.
> 
> The only thing I'm surprised about is that reading of 1.24v... it seems _really_ high for stock voltage, especially given the precision of voltage control that EVGA put on their custom PCB. Should it not be 1.187v untweaked?
> 
> Now I'm not "upset" about this because I was planning to do some OCing (it's a Classy after all), but I am truly surprised!
> 
> Does anybody else have experience of this with a 780Ti Classified?


1.24 isnt really all that bad even though it is about .030v higher than normal. How are your temperatures mainly? That is the important part.

P.s. is that artic MX-4 under your voltmeter? I love that TIM.


----------



## johnd0e

played alot of the division today, but decided to take a break and do some more overclocking since i never touched the memory on my last overclock.



had to turn my core down from 1500 to 1480 in order to get 8000 on the memory to be stable.

the newest beta graphics driver isnt supported by 3dmark yet, hence the error.


----------



## Lennyrhys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> 1.24 isnt really all that bad even though it is about .030v higher than normal. How are your temperatures mainly? That is the important part.
> 
> P.s. is that artic MX-4 under your voltmeter? I love that TIM.


Temps are nothing short of incredible, even if the fans ramp up a bit - the highest temp I've seen so far is just over 60°C. I did try a quick overclock by adding 39MHz to the core and the card seems perfectly happy at 1202MHz, so it looks like I have a lot of headroom even with the ACX cooler. The ASIC of the chip is over 72% and I'm really happy with that.

Good guess on the TIM by the way - it's MX-2. I swear by the stuff, hence the 30g tube which I've been using for a very long time and it never seems to run out! Not sure it's necessary to put it on the 780Ti Classy yet, but I will if I decide to go for aftermarket cooling.


----------



## dVeLoPe

http://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=892203E3-080A-4BA2-9CBF-BF0C18D810C9

what is the difference between this classified and the other one ending in 4998???

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487146


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=892203E3-080A-4BA2-9CBF-BF0C18D810C9
> 
> what is the difference between this classified and the other one ending in 4998???
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487146


Strange, never knew there is a 980 Ti Classified with 4997 ending. But anyway, here both links:

4997 http://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=892203E3-080A-4BA2-9CBF-BF0C18D810C9
4998 http://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=EBF7FB45-AD5B-473C-BD91-6480BAD23E82

When putting both links in two different browser windows and switching between them I notice 2 differences:

4997 has no factory OC
4997 has no lit LED logo


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> just got around to doing some overclocking tonight. max core clock i was able to get on air was 1500Mhz, i didnt touch voltage at all as i dont have my DMM and probe it kit to check voltage yet. but i am running custom bios's that remove the cards boost feature and eliminate the thermal throttle along with raising the power limit even higher then the LN2 bios is set to.
> 
> 
> 
> should be able to push even more once i install my waterblocks.


Can you share your bios?


----------



## tpwilko08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> just got around to doing some overclocking tonight. max core clock i was able to get on air was 1500Mhz, i didnt touch voltage at all as i dont have my DMM and probe it kit to check voltage yet. but i am running custom bios's that remove the cards boost feature and eliminate the thermal throttle along with raising the power limit even higher then the LN2 bios is set to.
> 
> 
> 
> should be able to push even more once i install my waterblocks.


I wonder if that bios would be able to help my overclocking situation. Would you be able to send me a copy of the boost disabled bios please? so I can give it a go...


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Can you share your bios?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> I wonder if that bios would be able to help my overclocking situation. Would you be able to send me a copy of the boost disabled bios please? so I can give it a go...


Sure thing, I'll post it up later tonight when I get home.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Sure thing, I'll post it up later tonight when I get home.


Thank you. I'll grab it sometime tomorrow. Getting ready to redo my loop and add a Rad and some Cable mod cables.


----------



## dVeLoPe

does the hybrid cooling kit from evga or any other way to get this card watercooled with an old H50 for cheap?

dont want to tear up the h240x to add it into the loop and buy a waterblock the card i got was

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487229

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti DirectX 12 06G-P4-4997-KR 6GB 384-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support Classified ACX 2.0+ Video Card


----------



## Lennyrhys

I'm sharing this here for the benefit of people who still have or are new to the 780Ti Classified - it's a fantastic card and a lot of fun to overclock!

So I had a bash at overclocking my 780Ti on the original BIOS, and (naturally) it was pretty poor. I got as far as 1215MHz without issues, so I decided to flash the LN2 BIOS with something more appropriate. I found a great vBIOS that Kingpin shared some time ago, called Xti.rom, and since he had great success with it I thought I should give it a blast. It's still available on his forum here.

Considering my previous comments about inaccurately reported voltages, I have found that the card overvolts _a lot_ under load, which explains what I was experiencing before. At stock it's about 40-50mV, and overclocked it's up to 65mV (so far... it will probably go higher).

The highest clock I have achieved so far with 1.2500v set in the Classified Controller is 1306MHz (stable, but artefacting), and this gives me a peak of *1315mV* under load in 3DMark Firestrike. I have found that increasing the PWM frequency to 312kHz greatly helps stability and seems to lift the OC headroom a little.

I've deliberately kept my room nice and cool for overclocking (I always do) and with an ambient of 15C I'm getting load temps ceiling of 62C.

To achieve the clocks I have set a power target of 115% and +156MHz on the core. Memory is not a concern for me at the moment. By the looks of things, this card should easily achieve 1400MHz on air cooling but I'm very happy with 1306MHz at the moment, and I will need to keep tinkering to make it absolutely stable in other benchmarks (Catzilla is a personal favourite, as is Heaven).

Here's a quick summary of the above:

BIOS: Xti.com
Core clock: 1306MHz (+156MHz in Afterburner)
Power target: 115%
Voltage: 1.25v (set), 1.315v (measured, peak load)
Power draw at wall: 600W (peak)
Software: 3DMark Firestrike 1080p


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

new pics of my classy cards.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Thank you. I'll grab it sometime tomorrow. Getting ready to redo my loop and add a Rad and some Cable mod cables.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> I wonder if that bios would be able to help my overclocking situation. Would you be able to send me a copy of the boost disabled bios please? so I can give it a go...


Sorry its so late, lost track of time.

here it is:

*Edit: FIXED:* heres the correct bios.

GM200_CLASSIFIED_MOD.zip 146k .zip file


pretty easy once you flash, just go into your overclocking software and adjust your core and memory clocks. from the bios they are set to 1405/7010. set your fan curve however you want as well and thats it, no need to touch anything else since its all set in the bios. enjoy


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> new pics of my classy cards.


That looks really nice. What GPU block is that? Are the EVGA Classified logos custom?


----------



## thechosenwon

I should check back here more often, your explanation is not exactly correct.

Easiest way to explain ASIC and how it relates to you guys is that it is a measurement of the quality of the gpu and how well it can scale at a set baseline voltage.
Higher asic means it needs less voltage for XXX clock. Lower asic means it will need more voltage for XXX clock.
Prior to maxwell, *ASIC HAD LESS meaning or I should say was less significant* because you got a lot of voltage scaling out of Kepler. You could take a lower asic 780kpti card for example, give it lots of volts and it can hit the same clocks as a higher asic counterpart running less voltage but clocking higher. On Maxwell, we do not have this luxury of running 1.4v+ on the gpus using air/water cooling







. This means that ASIC is more relevant because "typically and in most cases" a higher ASIC card will get you more clocks with the lowest possible voltage at the end of the day considering the voltage limits on Maxwell. For the sole reason of not being able to add much voltage on air/water with maxwell, ASIC becomes more relevant this gen, not the other way around.
If you take ten pieces 80% ASIC and 10 pieces of 70% ASIC, and see how high each one clocks with min def voltage for KP980ti cards of 1.16v under 3d load, you will see the higher ASIC cards clocking the highest. There are always exceptions ofc, so not all cards will fall in line like that. Which brings us to the next part, leakage.

ASIC does not accurately reflect leakage unfortunately and THIS is the lottery part of the equation and what can cause a high asic card to "underperform" to expectations. *HIGHER ASIC DOES NOT EQUAL LOWER LEAKAGE*, it is the opposite. Higher ASIC has higher leakage PERIOD. Leakage and gpu scalability/headroom/ASIC VALUE scale linearly together. Lowest ASIC cards have lowest leakage, this is one reason why on Kepler you were able to increase the voltage on a low ASIC part so much and get good scaling on air water, because they had lowest leakage. Can a lower asic card clock higher than a higher asic card, YES! It is because of leakage values and all cards are different. The "lottery" is the LEAKAGE. Some high asic gpus have insane leakage numbers, This is THE SOLE reason why a high ASIC card may fall short on air/water. So much nonsense about ASIC on the net since 980KPti launched, what I explained is the real deal. Hope it helps you to understand more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> AISC represents how much "leakage" a chip has.
> 
> higher ASIC is lower leakage and won't need as much voltage to get the same clock speed as a chip with a lower ASIC.
> 
> prior to maxwell, ASIC had more meaning but now plays a much smaller role in OCing. your 75% ASIC card will boost slightly higher out of the box (w/default voltage) than a 72% ASIC card. but how much more you get out of it is still the silicone lottery (as usual) and what kind of temps its dealing with - lower=better.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> I should check back here more often, your explanation is not exactly correct.
> 
> Easiest way to explain ASIC and how it relates to you guys is that it is a measurement of the quality of the gpu and how well it can scale at a set baseline voltage.
> Higher asic means it needs less voltage for XXX clock. Lower asic means it will need more voltage for XXX clock.
> Prior to maxwell, *ASIC HAD LESS meaning or I should say was less significant* because you got a lot of voltage scaling out of Kepler. You could take a lower asic 780kpti card for example, give it lots of volts and it can hit the same clocks as a higher asic counterpart running less voltage but clocking higher. On Maxwell, we do not have this luxury of running 1.4v+ on the gpus using air/water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This means that ASIC is more relevant because "typically and in most cases" a higher ASIC card will get you more clocks with the lowest possible voltage at the end of the day considering the voltage limits on Maxwell. For the sole reason of not being able to add much voltage on air/water with maxwell, ASIC becomes more relevant this gen, not the other way around.
> If you take ten pieces 80% ASIC and 10 pieces of 70% ASIC, and see how high each one clocks with min def voltage for KP980ti cards of 1.16v under 3d load, you will see the higher ASIC cards clocking the highest. There are always exceptions ofc, so not all cards will fall in line like that. Which brings us to the next part, leakage.
> 
> ASIC does not accurately reflect leakage unfortunately and THIS is the lottery part of the equation and what can cause a high asic card to "underperform" to expectations. *HIGHER ASIC DOES NOT EQUAL LOWER LEAKAGE*, it is the opposite. Higher ASIC has higher leakage PERIOD. Leakage and gpu scalability/headroom/ASIC VALUE scale linearly together. Lowest ASIC cards have lowest leakage, this is one reason why on Kepler you were able to increase the voltage on a low ASIC part so much and get good scaling on air water, because they had lowest leakage. Can a lower asic card clock higher than a higher asic card, YES! It is because of leakage values and all cards are different. The "lottery" is the LEAKAGE. Some high asic gpus have insane leakage numbers, This is THE SOLE reason why a high ASIC card may fall short on air/water. So much nonsense about ASIC on the net since 980KPti launched, what I explained is the real deal. Hope it helps you to understand more.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> AISC represents how much "leakage" a chip has.
> 
> higher ASIC is lower leakage and won't need as much voltage to get the same clock speed as a chip with a lower ASIC.
> 
> prior to maxwell, ASIC had more meaning but now plays a much smaller role in OCing. your 75% ASIC card will boost slightly higher out of the box (w/default voltage) than a 72% ASIC card. but how much more you get out of it is still the silicone lottery (as usual) and what kind of temps its dealing with - lower=better.
Click to expand...

i highly appreciate the correction.

what throws me off or what i can't wrap mt head around is needing more/less voltage for lower/higher ASIC. i keep thinking if it needs more voltage for xxx clock speed; it is because its leaking more.

and yeah vince, you ought to pop in more often







but if you been busy lately *cough_pascal_cough* we understand.


----------



## thechosenwon

I'd love too, you guys have a great community here







. There is something for everyone here definitely. Too busy with work, doing 14hr+ days already. and yah I understand what your saying. It even gets a little more trickier when you go LN2 and voltages become more involved haha.
There are other factors that make a card great, not just a higher asic value.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> That looks really nice. What GPU block is that? Are the EVGA Classified logos custom?


They are the EK 780 Classy blocks. Yea, the logos were lasered onto them.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> I'd love too, you guys have a great community here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There is something for everyone here definitely. Too busy with work, doing 14hr+ days already. and yah I understand what your saying. It even gets a little more trickier when you go LN2 and voltages become more involved haha.
> There are other factors that make a card great, not just a higher asic value.


I hope those long work days involve a 250L or even 500L dewar, and the supply company's delivery guy giving either that weird "how do you guys go through it so fast" or the "don't have too much fun" looks


----------



## rpnp7

Hey guys I have 2 friends selling me 2 different used cards both of which have 1.5 years+ warranty on them with original box & accessories, which one would you buy & why?

1) EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+ - $345 CAD (Canadian dollars)
2) EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified - $345 CAD (Canadian dollars)

http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=e62b059f-ead9-4f90-a4d1-49c3df7ed0b1
http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=88601331-dbce-436d-8eb3-37f1f63b6745

Some people say the Gtx 780 ti classified is faster then or equal to a Gtx 980.
Which one would you go for & why?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Hey guys I have 2 friends selling me 2 different used cards both of which have 1.5 years+ warranty on them with original box & accessories, which one would you buy & why?
> 
> 1) EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+ - $345 CAD (Canadian dollars)
> 2) EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified - $345 CAD (Canadian dollars)
> 
> http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=e62b059f-ead9-4f90-a4d1-49c3df7ed0b1
> http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=88601331-dbce-436d-8eb3-37f1f63b6745
> 
> Some people say the Gtx 780 ti classified is faster then or equal to a Gtx 980.
> Which one would you go for & why?


970 just because it has better support from Nvidia.


----------



## dalastbmills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Hey guys I have 2 friends selling me 2 different used cards both of which have 1.5 years+ warranty on them with original box & accessories, which one would you buy & why?
> 
> 1) EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+ - $345 CAD (Canadian dollars)
> 2) EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified - $345 CAD (Canadian dollars)
> 
> http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=e62b059f-ead9-4f90-a4d1-49c3df7ed0b1
> http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=88601331-dbce-436d-8eb3-37f1f63b6745
> 
> Some people say the Gtx 780 ti classified is faster then or equal to a Gtx 980.
> Which one would you go for & why?


My stock 780ti KPE benched about 10% higher than my friends overclocked 970. I don't what kind/brand of 970 he has. We tested last fall so it's possible that drivers may have boosted the 970.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## johnd0e

This post is for anyone who might have downloaded the bios I posted above.

I edited the post and removed the bios because I just realized that it was one of the ones that I didn't modify the voltage table on. No harm will come if you used it already, your card will just thermal throttle still just as if it were stock. I will post the correct one in about 5 hours when I'm at my computer.

I appologize for the mistake.

*EDIT:*

fixed the original post with correct bios. here it is again. and sorry again.

GM200_CLASSIFIED_MOD.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Lennyrhys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Hey guys I have 2 friends selling me 2 different used cards both of which have 1.5 years+ warranty on them with original box & accessories, which one would you buy & why?
> 
> 1) EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+ - $345 CAD (Canadian dollars)
> 2) EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified - $345 CAD (Canadian dollars)
> 
> http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=e62b059f-ead9-4f90-a4d1-49c3df7ed0b1
> http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=88601331-dbce-436d-8eb3-37f1f63b6745
> 
> Some people say the Gtx 780 ti classified is faster then or equal to a Gtx 980.
> Which one would you go for & why?


The GTX780Ti is pretty much at level pegging with the GTX980... it's just that the 980 is usually clocked a lot higher (e.g. more than 10%) so it gets better scores in benchmarks. Given the choice between the 970 and the 780Ti it would depend what my needs were. Lower power consumption? 970. Best performance? 780Ti. The 980 would need to be really cheap for me to choose it over a 780Ti, and...well...it isn't!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Hey guys I have 2 friends selling me 2 different used cards both of which have 1.5 years+ warranty on them with original box & accessories, which one would you buy & why?
> 
> 1) EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+ - $345 CAD (Canadian dollars)
> 2) EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified - $345 CAD (Canadian dollars)
> 
> http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=e62b059f-ead9-4f90-a4d1-49c3df7ed0b1
> http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=88601331-dbce-436d-8eb3-37f1f63b6745
> 
> Some people say the Gtx 780 ti classified is faster then or equal to a Gtx 980.
> Which one would you go for & why?


For the same price, I'd personally take the Classified. It uses more power, but they still hit hard for graphical power. Some would also say "there's none of that 3.5GB of ram problem" bit too (gtx 970's 4GB is divided into 3.5GB and 0.5GB with the latter having some serious performance issues, and it caused a huge Internet fiasco back when it was discovered).

But I'm also a bencher, and given those two choices I'll always take the one with better power delivery options.


----------



## Durtmagurt

Hey guys maybe you guys can help me so I'm in the market after selling my old gpus and want a 980 ti classified and water cool it or a kingpin on air? Sorry if a similar question has been asked.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durtmagurt*
> 
> Hey guys maybe you guys can help me so I'm in the market after selling my old gpus and want a 980 ti classified and water cool it or a kingpin on air? Sorry if a similar question has been asked.


If you're staying on air or water, save the extra cash and just get the Classified, as the additional perks the Kingpin has don't really reveal themselves until you get the core below 0C


----------



## Durtmagurt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If you're staying on air or water, save the extra cash and just get the Classified, as the additional perks the Kingpin has don't really reveal themselves until you get the core below 0C


Thanks alot! Exactly why I came here.. I knew I'd get the answers I was looking for. Looks like classified it shall be.


----------



## Barefooter

Just a heads up for anyone looking to buy a 980ti Classified, New Egg currently has a special of $639.95 with a $20 rebate and a coupon for the Division.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487146&cm_re=980TI_CLASSIFIED-_-14-487-146-_-Product


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If you're staying on air or water, save the extra cash and just get the Classified, as the additional perks the Kingpin has don't really reveal themselves until you get the core below 0C


Thanks!

IF I could be sure to get another 82.x ASIC I'd be all over it. I guess I'll make due with a 78.x and 82.x duo.









SS


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> IF I could be sure to get another 82.x ASIC I'd be all over it. I guess I'll make due with a 78.x and 82.x duo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


idk I just got a 81.1 from the egg that's seems to not like to much oc. Im waiting on my block from ek to see if it like water better, haven't tried a custom bios either yet. My 780 classy was a 76.6 and was a beast overclocking, both have Sammy memory.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> idk I just got a 81.1 from the egg that's seems to not like to much oc. Im waiting on my block from ek to see if it like water better, haven't tried a custom bios either yet. My 780 classy was a 76.6 and was a beast overclocking, both have Sammy memory.


Don't get me wrong, I'm "happy" I can do 1530/8300 SLI with no volts added..... I'm a detail kinda guy.









SS


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm "happy" I can do 1530/8300 SLI with no volts added..... I'm a detail kinda guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


is that on air or water?


----------



## stjepanj

What is the best asic quality here in kingpin club for gtx970?


----------



## killerhz

add me finally got me my 980 Ti Classified


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> 
> 
> add me finally got me my 980 Ti Classified


Look in the first post of this thread and you can see the sig to copy paste it into your signature. And Grats!!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stjepanj*
> 
> What is the best asic quality here in kingpin club for gtx970?


There is no KingPin GTX 970.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stjepanj*
> 
> What is the best asic quality here in kingpin club for gtx970?


That is probably a good question for the 970 club, if there is one.

I will look, I think there is a 970 comparison thread on EVGA, but I am not entirely sure.


----------



## johnd0e

there is an owners club.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club

they're real helpful and friendly.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> is that on air or water?


Water.

I can do 1550 but not quite 100% if mem or core issues, haven't tested heavy enough yet.

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> idk I just got a 81.1 from the egg that's seems to not like to much oc. Im waiting on my block from ek to see if it like water better, haven't tried a custom bios either yet. My 780 classy was a 76.6 and was a beast overclocking, both have Sammy memory.


When you say oc?

Do you mean just adding MAX power with + to core and memory or?

Voltage rarely helps Maxwell much.... not saying never but under normal (air/water) it doesn't usually help.

SS


----------



## killerhz

is this ok...
new classy
new windows 10


----------



## looniam

^ MOAR vram!

but yeah, thats a nice start.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> is this ok...
> new classy
> new windows 10


Yeah looks like it's right where it should be. Let the Oc'ing begin!!!!!


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> When you say oc?
> 
> Do you mean just adding MAX power with + to core and memory or?
> 
> Voltage rarely helps Maxwell much.... not saying never but under normal (air/water) it doesn't usually help.
> 
> SS


yeah on ln bios, power all the way adding to core and mem. I was stable with +400 on mem till I played the division and it crashed. Still learning Maxwell and its limits, this one card still owns both my 780 classysi had though. Is skynet not doing New bios for cards anymore?


----------



## Shawnf77

Alright here is my latest 3dark Score. 1514 Core 8196 Memory. The memory clock was set right after this run and that run was within margin of error. Less than 20 points between runs with this one being the highest. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7861713 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7871867


----------



## johnd0e

@Shawnf77

Nice overclock, is that stock voltage?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> is this ok...
> new classy
> new windows 10


NICE!!!!!

Bump that CPU up to 4.5 and the GPU to 1475/8000 with max power (no volts) and see how she does!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> yeah on ln bios, power all the way adding to core and mem. I was stable with +400 on mem till I played the division and it crashed. Still learning Maxwell and its limits, this one card still owns both my 780 classysi had though. Is skynet not doing New bios for cards anymore?


knock 25 off the memory and try it .... you may want to make sure the TIM/pads are set solid.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Alright here is my latest 3dark Score. 1514 Core 8196 Memory. The memory clock was set right after this run and that run was within margin of error. Less than 20 points between runs with this one being the highest. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7861713 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7871867



















I consider anything over 1500 a pure bonus! Memory over 8000 is a great bonus!

SS


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> @Shawnf77
> 
> Nice overclock, is that stock voltage?


I am running with+50mv. I don't have a DMM to check what the voltage is actually at.


----------



## dVeLoPe

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7871867/fs/7873530#

this a compare of shawnF77 compared to mine similar graphical his 5820k monsters my first gen [email protected] 4ghz about to bump it to 4.2 again lol card asic is 84% and its stock bios stock everything except power slider and fan speed (plus the oc ofc lol) =b


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7871867/fs/7873530#
> 
> this a compare of shawnF77 compared to mine similar graphical his 5820k monsters my first gen [email protected] 4ghz about to bump it to 4.2 again lol card asic is 84% and its stock bios stock everything except power slider and fan speed (plus the oc ofc lol) =b


In your profile it says you are still running a Strix? But anyway look at that Ti Stretch it's legs even with a i5!!! Very Nice.


----------



## dVeLoPe

I have had classy strix etc etc my sig isn't correct hehe but I do have bnib 5820k and RVE ready to be built soon was waiting for pascal


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> I have had classy strix etc etc my sig isn't correct hehe but I do have bnib 5820k and RVE ready to be built soon was waiting for pascal


If the first release of Pascal has Gddr5x I am going to pass on it and wait for something to drop with Hbm2.


----------



## dVeLoPe

can you help me unlock volts?

ii tried clicking overvoltage in precision 16 and putting the slider to +50 but it still shows 1.212v in everything @ 1500 I want to push more =b


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> can you help me unlock volts?
> 
> ii tried clicking overvoltage in precision 16 and putting the slider to +50 but it still shows 1.212v in everything @ 1500 I want to push more =b


You'll need a DMM to see how much voltage the card is getting. Software sensors are locked to 1.212. Also maxwell doesn't scale well with voltage, usually start seeing more heat and less performance going over the 1.25-1.275voltage range.


----------



## dVeLoPe

I'm pretty sure i had a classy previous a my gpu-z was reporting it goinig up to 1.237v last year

if i do +50 and my stock volt is 1.212 would i be at 1.262 even if software now shows only 1.212v??


----------



## johnd0e

I'd be lieing if I told you. These are my first classies and I haven't touched voltage yet becuase I want to make sure I know what voltage is being pushed, just waiting on my probe it connector from evga.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> I'm pretty sure i had a classy previous a my gpu-z was reporting it goinig up to 1.237v last year
> 
> if i do +50 and my stock volt is 1.212 would i be at 1.262 even if software now shows only 1.212v??


Not to beat a dead horse, but software voltage monitoring is never accurate. +50 doesn't necessarily mean +50. Get a ProbeIt and DMM. Then boot up Precision, enable overvoltage and kboost and then adjust voltage and read the DMM. IMO, it is best to find your max overclock without voltage adjustment and then increase voltage and clocks from there.


----------



## MACH1NE

Hey guys just bought the 980 ti classified yesterday should I make a backup of my stock BIOS first before flashing the BIOS in op


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*
> 
> Hey guys just bought the 980 ti classified yesterday should I make a backup of my stock BIOS first before flashing the BIOS in op


Always back up your bios, and when flashing a Classified used the second bios (the ln2 side on the switch, makes the green led turn red if it's like the older classifieds) so you can recover the card much easier if that super slim chance of things going wrong happens or it doesn't like the changes you made to the bios.

Backups of the original bios make life a ton easier, and especially prevents having to send that awkward "uhhhh guys, mind sending me my stock bios, I somehow lost it" email


----------



## tpwilko08

Hey guys sorted my voltage problem thanks to @johnd0e for pointing me in the right direction on my first card only running at 1.162v in SLI. Now both running at 1.212 1506Mhz in SLI.


----------



## killerhz

so guessing i can only max out voltage on my classified via software? don't seem like my card can go over +100 on the gpu

any help oc'ing this please help


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> so guessing i can only max out voltage on my classified via software? don't seem like my card can go over +100 on the gpu
> 
> any help oc'ing this please help


are you on water or air?


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> are you on water or air?


air for gpu


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> air for gpu


2988 or 3988 card?

Im assuming you have a 980 Classified and not a Ti.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> so guessing i can only max out voltage on my classified via software? don't seem like my card can go over +100 on the gpu
> 
> any help oc'ing this please help


As a heads up, Maxwell doesn't really scale with voltage if you're using ambient cooling. What power level are you running at, which of the stock bioses are you using (or is it a modified one), and what settings are you using for the fan? Also, what are ambient temperatures like in your place, as well as the temperature the gpu core is running at under load?


----------



## MACH1NE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Always back up your bios, and when flashing a Classified used the second bios (the ln2 side on the switch, makes the green led turn red if it's like the older classifieds) so you can recover the card much easier if that super slim chance of things going wrong happens or it doesn't like the changes you made to the bios.
> 
> Backups of the original bios make life a ton easier, and especially prevents having to send that awkward "uhhhh guys, mind sending me my stock bios, I somehow lost it" email


Thanks is there a guide to backup BIOS


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*
> 
> Thanks is there a guide to backup BIOS


just use GPU-Z.

click this button and then save to file then yes, then just name the file and choose where you want to save it to.


----------



## dVeLoPe

if I have a field piece tool that works on a/c units to test power etc will it work to get the voltage readouts?


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> 2988 or 3988 card?
> 
> Im assuming you have a 980 Classified and not a Ti.


I have a 980 Ti Classified....


----------



## MACH1NE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> just use GPU-Z.
> 
> click this button and then save to file then yes, then just name the file and choose where you want to save it to.


Too easy, thanks.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> if I have a field piece tool that works on a/c units to test power etc will it work to get the voltage readouts?


If it has a DMM function for voltage readouts it should. It has to have the Probes found on Regular DMM and it should be good.


----------



## dVeLoPe

yea this little thing yellow cable that plugs in anad has like a split into two yellows


----------



## MACH1NE

Hey johnd0e I seen you recommend to edit factory BIOS instead of flashing someone else's BIOS in another thread what's the best program to do this with


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*
> 
> Hey johnd0e I seen you recommend to edit factory BIOS instead of flashing someone else's BIOS in another thread what's the best program to do this with


 MaxwellBiosTweaker.zip 101k .zip file


This .... but I may be wrong.

SS


----------



## johnd0e

Yea maxwell bios tweaker is what we use to mod bios's.

edit:

@MACH1NE

sorry i was on my phone before.

everything you need to mod your bios and everything you need to know about how to flash is right here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request

NvflashMBT.zip 1797k .zip file

this is the zip file from the first post in that thread, it contains NVflash and maxwell bios tweaker.

you can also post your stock bios there and MR-DARK will modify it for you however you would like. he is one of two people who have taught me how to mod bios's. i recommend him very highly.


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> so guessing i can only max out voltage on my classified via software? don't seem like my card can go over +100 on the gpu


+100 MHz on the GPU of a 980 Ti Classified already leads to a boost clock around 1500 MHz. It's already a great clockspeed for a card on air.


----------



## Pr0pheT

Found my max stable gaming clocks at 1530/8360. Any reason to try and go higher?









Probably not, but curious what bios options there are.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0pheT*
> 
> Found my max stable gaming clocks at 1530/8360. Any reason to try and go higher?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not, but curious what bios options there are.


You could try leaving the memory clock at stock and pushing the core as far as it will go. I have found that in the majority of games, at sub 3K resolution, this gives me the highest FPS. The gains will probably be minimal though.

In terms of BIOS options, you will want to hit up the BIOS modding thread. Again, don't expect a magic bullet.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0pheT*
> 
> Found my max stable gaming clocks at 1530/8360. Any reason to try and go higher?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not, but curious what bios options there are.


The Bios @ssiperko sent to me seems to work well. I'll let him post it though or send it to you. Not sure how he would feel about me making it public since I didn't Mod it.


----------



## dVeLoPe

when u say ''gaming stable'' how do you really know it is?

how are you sure you dont see ANY artifacts AT ALL do you NOT BLINK?

that memory seems way to high to not see any glitchs or its a golden card either way

i stll have this ? cause you could say be stable in THAT game yet fail 3DM or ANOTHER game


----------



## Lennyrhys

"Gaming stable" is a meaningless phrase - either an overclocked component is stable or it is not stable

My 780Ti can run through Firestrike at 1306MHz core with 1.25v set in Classified Controller, but it crashes in Catzilla (ALLBenchmark) with the same settings... ergo, it's not stable. To get it stable I need to increase the vGPU or PWM frequency until it doesn't crash. At all.

If your overclocked card can endure hours of Heaven / 3DMark / Catzilla on loop, then it is stable. One benchmark isn't enough, because all benchmarks stress your card differently (and I find Catzilla one of the most gruelling).


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> The Bios @ssiperko sent to me seems to work well. I'll let him post it though or send it to you. Not sure how he would feel about me making it public since I didn't Mod it.


Fire away. I'm at work and post it later if you want.

It's not magic and I generally tweak what I get sent to me by others.









SS


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Fire away. I'm at work and post it later if you want.
> 
> It's not magic and I generally tweak what I get sent to me by others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Sure thing.

980TiClassiTWiST2k1506.zip 153k .zip file

This Bios sets your Gpu clock at 1507 and your memory at 8k.


----------



## dVeLoPe

yea but do you NOT BLINK? how do you know for CERTAIN that it is STABLE yes you might be able to be STABLE ENOUGH to run through the test but it might BE ARTIFACTING while you not looking etc

i have been STARING at my tests and if it wasnt for that WOULD NOT NOTICE some of the artifacts that I HAVE SEEN so i still dont get it someone can say it ran the test heres my score but not have payed close enough attention and it actually artifacts at those speeds


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> yea but do you NOT BLINK? how do you know for CERTAIN that it is STABLE yes you might be able to be STABLE ENOUGH to run through the test but it might BE ARTIFACTING while you not looking etc
> 
> i have been STARING at my tests and if it wasnt for that WOULD NOT NOTICE some of the artifacts that I HAVE SEEN so i still dont get it someone can say it ran the test heres my score but not have payed close enough attention and it actually artifacts at those speeds


So we should do this then?


----------



## Pr0pheT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> So we should do this then?


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> yea but do you NOT BLINK? how do you know for CERTAIN that it is STABLE yes you might be able to be STABLE ENOUGH to run through the test but it might BE ARTIFACTING while you not looking etc
> 
> i have been STARING at my tests and if it wasnt for that WOULD NOT NOTICE some of the artifacts that I HAVE SEEN so i still dont get it someone can say it ran the test heres my score but not have payed close enough attention and it actually artifacts at those speeds


Try the bios Shawn posted. IF your card does what I think it should yer gonna love it. The biggest thing for stability will be your temps ..... crank the fans to at least 75% (with that bios), yes it'll be louder BUT it'll stay cool. You should be able to knock 1530/8000 all day in ANY game/test ..... MIGHT something you DON"T use if for cause it to crash? Maybe but my test is this .... is it stable in all I do for as long as I want it to? Yes! It's stable. No? Knock off 10MHz and try again.

Remember, adding volts on this card (had 12 Maxwell's now) is pure hit or miss. The two I've had that benefited (on air/water) were a Zotac AMP! Extreme 980 and my current 980Ti G1. Sad thing is IF either of my current Classy's could match this card clock for clock I'd be #1 in FS single and SLI benches but alas that's the way it rolls.









FYI, generally artifacts are (from my findings) caused by memory, the GPU will usually crash/freeze when it can't handle it.

SS


----------



## dVeLoPe

what exaclty has been changed from the bios he posted to standard?

i would definately like to see what she got in her full potential


----------



## MACH1NE

After flashing custom bios by mr dark in the other thread im getting 1470 core 4036 mem, if i up core or mem any higher i get artifacts, max temps reach 66c on air 100% fan speed. Is this any good or can i push for better


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*
> 
> After flashing custom bios by mr dark in the other thread im getting 1470 core 4036 mem, if i up core or mem any higher i get artifacts, max temps reach 66c on air 100% fan speed. Is this any good or can i push for better


Most I ever got on Air was 1480Mhz. Got to love the lottery.


----------



## MACH1NE

Oh OK so mine is not so bad?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MACH1NE*
> 
> Oh OK so mine is not so bad?


Most I could get on air is 1485/4100. So it seems your right in the ball bark.


----------



## piee

Whats the best gtx 980ti classy driver for gaming, have windows 10, the driver crashes at 1528 up.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Most I could get on air is 1485/4100. So it seems your right in the ball bark.


Same here, any higher and I crash every game.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piee*
> 
> Whats the best gtx 980ti classy driver for gaming, have windows 10, the driver crashes at 1528 up.


Somebody who has more experience with different drivers might know better but as far as i know I don't think your going to fix that with a different driver. Usually drivers start crashing when your not stable. Try backing off your core by like -10mhz and see if that helps.


----------



## Lennyrhys

So I decided to ramp up the voltage on my 780Ti and I managed to break 14K GPU score in Firestrike, which I'm pleased with.

I stopped at 1.3375v in Classified Controller and +195 on the core in Afterburner was giving me an actual boost clock of 1346MHz. It definitely wasn't stable (artefacts) but I did manage to complete Firestrike without any problems. There's no way it would have survived a run of Heaven or Catzilla, and I was getting near 80C load so decided to call it a day.

All other benchmarks are happy at 1306MHz (+156 on the core) and I just have to do some final tweaking of PWM and voltage to make it absolutely stable.

I'm not sure how much my CPU is holding me back but here is my score:


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyrhys*
> 
> So I decided to ramp up the voltage on my 780Ti and I managed to break 14K GPU score in Firestrike, which I'm pleased with.
> 
> I stopped at 1.3375v in Classified Controller and +195 on the core in Afterburner was giving me an actual boost clock of 1346MHz. It definitely wasn't stable (artefacts) but I did manage to complete Firestrike without any problems. There's no way it would have survived a run of Heaven or Catzilla, and I was getting near 80C load so decided to call it a day.
> 
> All other benchmarks are happy at 1306MHz (+156 on the core) and I just have to do some final tweaking of PWM and voltage to make it absolutely stable.
> 
> I'm not sure how much my CPU is holding me back but here is my score:


I'm not that far behind you with my 780 classified.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7271291


----------



## Lennyrhys

Yep there's not much in it, just under 1000 marks on the GPU score. You might find that they don't come easy though - I got a measly 259 GPU marks by going from 1306MHz to 1346MHz!


----------



## decimator

Got the new babies installed.



Now this might sound like blasphemy, but I might just keep them at stock. I only game at 1080p and my CPU is sure to be a bottleneck...


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Got the new babies installed.
> 
> 
> 
> Now this might sound like blasphemy, but I might just keep them at stock. I only game at 1080p and my CPU is sure to be a bottleneck...


Nice! What are the temps of your GPUs with two slots in between them? When I had SLI on air, I had only one slot space between the GPUs and the top card always was throttling (ACX cooler).


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> Nice! What are the temps of your GPUs with two slots in between them? When I had SLI on air, I had only one slot space between the GPUs and the top card always was throttling (ACX cooler).


Temps for the 2 cards are pretty similar. I ran Furmark for about 20 minutes last night and didn't see temps rise above 80*C.


----------



## savage24x

Yooo just got my 780 classified up and running! Got it used for $215 a few months ago. Want to flash the bios. Should I have the switch on the card set to the first or second bios?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage24x*
> 
> Yooo just got my 780 classified up and running! Got it used for $215 a few months ago. Want to flash the bios. Should I have the switch on the card set to the first or second bios?


Always flash Bios 2 (red LED on the back of the card) so that the green bios (Normal) will always be stock. EVGA requires one bios to be stock so they can RMA it.


----------



## savage24x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Always flash Bios 2 (red LED on the back of the card) so that the green bios (Normal) will always be stock. EVGA requires one bios to be stock so they can RMA it.


Awesome, may as well reboot and replace thermal paste while I'm working on the card. Thanks!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage24x*
> 
> *Awesome, may as well reboot and replace thermal paste while I'm working on the card*. Thanks!


Agreed! I see nothing wrong with a good cleaning and Re-Tim of the cards


----------



## savage24x

Well, that took all of 10 minutes. 5-6 screws and the old stuff wiped right off. Time to flash!


----------



## savage24x

Getting major throttling issues on the 780 classified. I have the overvoltage set to 1.35v, +400mhz on the memory, and +120mhz on the core clock. It reaches 80C in no time, then throttles to 500-600mhz on core clock. What should I drop down?


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage24x*
> 
> Getting major throttling issues on the 780 classified. I have the overvoltage set to 1.35v, +400mhz on the memory, and +120mhz on the core clock. It reaches 80C in no time, then throttles to 500-600mhz on core clock. What should I drop down?


Seems like it doesn't like the Voltage.


----------



## johnd0e

Yea, I'd lower the voltage.


----------



## savage24x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Seems like it doesn't like the Voltage.


Yep, I'm thinking the same thing. Dropping the voltage slowly and I'm seeing my core clock going back up to the 1000mhz mark. 1.212v is still too much. Throttling at 80C and dropping to 600-800mhz range. 1.15v gets me at the 1000mhz range, but core clock is going up to the +120 I set it at. I was hoping this card would do more


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage24x*
> 
> Yep, I'm thinking the same thing. Dropping the voltage slowly and I'm seeing my core clock going back up to the 1000mhz mark. 1.212v is still too much. Throttling at 80C and dropping to 600-800mhz range. 1.15v gets me at the 1000mhz range, but core clock is going up to the +120 I set it at. I was hoping this card would do more


Try pushing more fresh air toward the card. I'm not sure what your case looks like but do best you can.


----------



## savage24x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Try pushing more fresh air toward the card. I'm not sure what your case looks like but do best you can.


Usually, it's in my nice Antec 902. Right now, since I'm at college, I have it in a cheap DIYPC case. I forgot how hot it can get in those, so I took of the side panel and it's cooling a lot better. My 2500k at 4.5ghz is at 95C, so I am having way too many problems right now. Not good.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage24x*
> 
> Usually, it's in my nice Antec 902. Right now, since I'm at college, I have it in a cheap DIYPC case. I forgot how hot it can get in those, so I took of the side panel and it's cooling a lot better. My 2500k at 4.5ghz is at 95C, so I am having way too many problems right now. Not good.


Sounds like it. Sucks when you have to turn down overclocks becuase of bad case thermals.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Try pushing more fresh air toward the card. I'm not sure what your case looks like but do best you can.


Try this or just leave the side panel off if you can.
Edit: Just actually read your last post. Leave that panel off to see how it goes.


----------



## savage24x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Try this or just leave the side panel off if you can.
> Edit: Just actually read your last post. Leave that panel off to see how it goes.


Well, this is embarrassing.


http://imgur.com/Kq7se


----------



## johnd0e

Yep that'll do it for your cpu temps haha. Might even drop your gpu temps by not having a 95C heater in the case.


----------



## Lennyrhys

What TIM is that? Get some Arctic MX on it right away!

As for the 780, setting 1.35v is much too high IMO. I have taken my 780Ti as high as 1.3375v (software) and under load it get's pretty close to 1.43v (multimeter reading). Thankfully I only need about 1.275v set to run at 1306MHz core, which eats up 1.36v under load.


----------



## savage24x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyrhys*
> 
> What TIM is that? Get some Arctic MX on it right away!
> 
> As for the 780, setting 1.35v is much too high IMO. I have taken my 780Ti as high as 1.3375v (software) and under load it get's pretty close to 1.43v (multimeter reading). Thankfully I only need about 1.275v set to run at 1306MHz core, which eats up 1.36v under load.


Threw some Artic Silver 5 on it, since that's what I have laying around. That's Antec's TIM from their Kuhler 620 model. I can't remember the last time I changed the thermal paste on it, or if I did when I fixed something on the cooler. I bought that CPU and cooler brand new in 2011, haven't touched it since.

Thanks for the advice, I dropped down to 1.212 and slowly dropping from there. Had to bump up from 1.15 because it was causing driver kernel crashes.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage24x*
> 
> Well, this is embarrassing.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Kq7se


ewwww! Yeah that's ugly!!!


----------



## savage24x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> ewwww! Yeah that's ugly!!!


I'm sitting here like oh I just fixed the problem it was my thermal paste! Nope, CPU fan was dead. Pump and radiator were keeping it running this whole time. The way the Antec 620 works is the 3 pin fan plug plugs into the pump, that wire goes to the cooling pump, and out to another 3 pin plug wire on the pump that you plug into the mother board. The pump connection was dead, so now I have it plugged directly into the motherboard... and it's reading my temps at 97, but it doesn't feel anywhere near as hot. Something is up. Ordered another CPU fan. Then I can finally mess with this 780. Wow, what a chore this turned out to be!


----------



## johnd0e

Just got my probe it kit from evga.

Here's why you should run a DMM if your increasing voltage. This is supposed to be stock voltage 1.212v.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Just got my probe it kit from evga.
> 
> Here's why you should run a DMM if your increasing voltage. This is supposed to be stock voltage 1.212v.


These are never the same.. the may occasionally be close but software can NEVER read exact like DMM can, and most software will only read out 1.212 max.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> These are never the same.. the may occasionally be close but software can NEVER read exact like DMM can, and most software will only read out 1.212 max.


Yeah, I was expecting the voltage to readout differently between software and DMM but was still surprised when I saw it climb to 1.236v at stock.


----------



## johnd0e

hit 1505/4104 @1.256v(DMM)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7944531


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> ewwww! Yeah that's ugly!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> hit 1505/4104 @1.256v(DMM)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7944531


What is your single GPU score?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> What is your single GPU score?


give me a few minutes and ill disable a card and find out.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> give me a few minutes and ill disable a card and find out.


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7861713
There's my run for comparison.


----------



## dVeLoPe

can anyone link me to that little tool that adds voltage that isnt precision x or ab


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7861713
> There's my run for comparison.


here you go, i hit a wall at 1505Mhz, no matter what voltage i added i couldnt go any higher. didnt try to push the memory any higher.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7861713/fs/7945244#

if you can get your memory up more you can pass my graphics score.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> here you go, i hit a wall at 1505Mhz, no matter what voltage i added i couldnt go any higher. didnt try to push the memory any higher.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7861713/fs/7945244#
> 
> if you can get your memory up more you can pass my graphics score.


So far this is my top result. 18594.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7945478


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> So far this is my top result. 18594.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7945478


looks good. was that stock voltage?

im trying to figure out whats going on with my card right now, when i was trying to push 1510/4104 i somehow got a pwr perfcap and the card throttled, looked at GPU-Z and my TDP was 90% max. not sure whats going on....i shouldnt be hitting any perfcaps with this bios.

EDIT: going to toss my second card in as a single and see what it does.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> looks good. was that stock voltage?
> 
> im trying to figure out whats going on with my card right now, when i was trying to push 1510/4104 i somehow got a pwr perfcap and the card throttled, looked at GPU-Z and my TDP was 90% max. not sure whats going on....i shouldnt be hitting any perfcaps with this bios.
> 
> EDIT: going to toss my second card in as a single and see what it does.


I don't have a DMM right now. But in AB I had the voltage set to +50


----------



## dVeLoPe

why not use precisionX?

what did you set the voltage to in settings standard reference or extended voltage control?


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> why not use precisionX?
> 
> what did you set the voltage to in settings standard reference or extended voltage control?


The standard voltage control. I can't get my AB to work so I can use the extended voltage.


----------



## dVeLoPe

theirs 3 options referance and standard and extended why does your extended not work?

how do you know its not working do you have the dmm?


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> theirs 3 options referance and standard and extended why does your extended not work?
> 
> how do you know its not working do you have the dmm?


Ah nvm I remember the drop down you are referring to now. thought you meant something else. It is set to reference.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> can anyone link me to that little tool that adds voltage that isnt precision x or ab


heres what im using:

Classified_v2.1.2.zip 852k .zip file


according to my DMM it works.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> here you go, i hit a wall at 1505Mhz, no matter what voltage i added i couldnt go any higher. didnt try to push the memory any higher.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7861713/fs/7945244#
> 
> if you can get your memory up more you can pass my graphics score.


Your gpu score still beats mine but my combined put me on top.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7946028


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> Your gpu score still beats mine but my combined put me on top.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7946028


i managed to get slightly higher score with my second card, im still only able to push 1505/4104Mhz though, but i was expecting that from this card(this card is 69.4% asic).

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7945669

EDIT: still trying to figure out whats wrong with my 82% ASIC card and why its getting a PWR perfcap with this modded bios. both cards are running same bios, 69.4% runs like expected and just starts crashing when i reach the Mhz wall....the 82% craps its pants and throttles and gets perfcaps and crashes. something wierd going on with that card.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> i managed to get slightly higher score with my second card, im still only able to push 1505/4104Mhz though, but i was expecting that from this card(this card is 69.4% asic).
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7945669
> 
> EDIT: still trying to figure out whats wrong with my 82% ASIC card and why its getting a PWR perfcap with this modded bios. both cards are running same bios, 69.4% runs like expected and just starts crashing when i reach the Mhz wall....the 82% craps its pants and throttles and gets perfcaps and crashes. something wierd going on with that card.


Nice score. Pretty sure I finally hit the wall with my card. I just went through about 30 restarts and loads of settings. Not sure what to say about your higher asic card.

Edit: With all that's going on with gpus between Amd and Nvidia with Amd talking about the Fury X being faster than a 980Ti I call BS.


----------



## dVeLoPe

ok i know me downloading that classified tool probably? has nothing to do with this but im kind of freaked out in a good way? lol..

so i decided to check if precision X matched the voltage on that tool in this thread but no luck until I realzed i never checked ''overboost''

now that i figured this out i decide lets try this overclock again from start (84% asic card stock boost si [email protected])

hit ''default'' on precision and then only MAXED OUT FAN and UN MAXED VOLTS (1150) and applied my overclock...

well im passing 3dm11 @ 1539/4104 with a volt that goes from like 1.111v in monitoring tool to no more then 1.144 (on physics tes only pretty much rest is way lower volt)

WHATS GOING ON HERE??? im kind of confused because i have not seen 1 artifact and i still dont beleve im really getting these speeds LOL


----------



## johnd0e

anybody know what sort of memory voltage i can push to a 980ti Classified with samsung memory?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> ok i know me downloading that classified tool probably? has nothing to do with this but im kind of freaked out in a good way? lol..
> 
> so i decided to check if precision X matched the voltage on that tool in this thread but no luck until I realzed i never checked ''overboost''
> 
> now that i figured this out i decide lets try this overclock again from start (84% asic card stock boost si [email protected])
> 
> hit ''default'' on precision and then only MAXED OUT FAN and UN MAXED VOLTS (1150) and applied my overclock...
> 
> well im passing 3dm11 @ 1539/4104 with a volt that goes from like 1.111v in monitoring tool to no more then 1.144 (on physics tes only pretty much rest is way lower volt)
> 
> WHATS GOING ON HERE??? im kind of confused because i have not seen 1 artifact and i still dont beleve im really getting these speeds LOL


classified tool wont do anything if you leave it set to AUTO. only way it will change anything is if you uncheck the AUTO box and set the slider to the voltage you desire. so it seeems what ever you did in PX16 increased your performance.









EDIT: also it only reads software sensor just like PX16, AB, GPU-Z, etc. so the value's in each should all be about the same readout.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Is there any way we can get the Classified Voltage tool linked in post one the most updated?

It doesn't seem that post 1 is getting many updates these days, especially since the last Edit was in July. It seems strong is still active on the forums.. Is there any way we can get the first post updated with the new info by any chance?

Thanks to JohnD0e for the most recent link here:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> heres what im using:
> 
> Classified_v2.1.2.zip 852k .zip file
> 
> 
> according to my DMM it works.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Is there any way we can get the Classified Voltage tool linked in post one the most updated?
> 
> It doesn't seem that post 1 is getting many updates these days, especially since the last Edit was in July. It seems strong is still active on the forums.. Is there any way we can get the first post updated with the new info by any chance?
> 
> Thanks to JohnD0e for the most recent link here:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> heres what im using:
> 
> Classified_v2.1.2.zip 852k .zip file
> 
> 
> according to my DMM it works.
Click to expand...

I noticed that too, the thread hasn't been kept updated at all since last summer. Maybe Strong is just too busy, idk.
Maybe nobody cares at this point in the life span of these cards, but there is still a lot of fun to be had with these Classies and KPE's.


----------



## johnd0e

I agree, it is a little unfortunate that the 1st post is not very up to date. It's understandable though since people have lives and also these cards aren't all hyped up anymore. Maybe there will be a surge of life if the first batch of pascal doesn't live up to the rumors.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

I sent a message to him. Hopefully we can get updates


----------



## alancsalt

Posts more than a year old are locked for editing. If that post is an OP editing rights can be obtained via PM to ENTERPRISE. That might be why Strong hasn't updated.

Anyway, I've added the Classy tool there. If I didn't get it right let me know.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Posts more than a year old are locked for editing. If that post is an OP editing rights can be obtained via PM to ENTERPRISE. That might be why Strong hasn't updated.
> 
> Anyway, I've added the Classy tool there. If I didn't get it right let me know.


maybe add it to the 980ti classy section as well since it works for it too and may cause confusion if its only under the 780ti classy section? otherwise thank you.

edit fixed my post.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> maybe add it to the 980ti classy section as well since it works for it too and may cause confusion if its only under the 780ti classy section? otherwise thank you.
> 
> edit fixed my post.


should be it's own section honestly... If it works for the newest, it should work for them all, I would think.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> should be it's own section honestly... If it works for the newest, it should work for them all, I would think.


id assume so too, but i dont have a 980ti kingpin or any other classy/kingpin card so i cant confirm it works on any of those. only card i KNOW it works on for sure is the 980ti classy becuase thats what im using it on. im sure if i scoured kingpincooling's forum hard enough id find what cards it works on.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> should be it's own section honestly... If it works for the newest, it should work for them all, I would think.
> 
> 
> 
> id assume so too, but i dont have a 980ti kingpin or any other classy/kingpin card so i cant confirm it works on any of those. only card i KNOW it works on for sure is the 980ti classy becuase thats what im using it on. im sure if i scoured kingpincooling's forum hard enough id find what cards it works on.
Click to expand...

Because you KNOW it works for that card, I've shifted it there.

If you find Strong is not interested in maintaining the OP - is anyone else?
Requires Strong's consent and approval of an Editor of section.


----------



## delslow

Ok, so I have a few questions, and it seems EVGA is either being slow or coy about it. There are two models for the 980Ti Classified and I want to know what the real differences are. So far, I've managed to find the following:

06G-P4-499*7*-KR: 1190 Boost Core, 7010 Memory, "Gold" ACX 2.0+ Cooler, Classified Backplate

06G-P4-499*8*-KR: 1291 Boost Core, 7010 Memory, "Silver" ACX 2.0+ Cooler, No Backplate

Is the newer non-backplate version the updated Classy with Samsung memory? Just kinda weird that this is the first I've heard of multiple models.

edit:

06G-P4-499*7*-KR


06G-P4-499*8*-KR


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> Ok, so I have a few questions, and it seems EVGA is either being slow or coy about it. There are two models for the 980Ti Classified and I want to know what the real differences are. So far, I've managed to find the following:
> 
> 06G-P4-499*7*-KR: 1190 Boost Core, 7010 Memory, "Gold" ACX 2.0+ Cooler, Classified Backplate
> 
> 06G-P4-499*8*-KR: 1291 Boost Core, 7010 Memory, "Silver" ACX 2.0+ Cooler, No Backplate


It's not new at all. 4997 is the same card but with reference 980Ti clocks. Same thing happened with the 780Ti KPE.

EVGA are clearing the 980Ti Classies out for the next big thing. Also getting rid of the backplates as well probably.


----------



## delslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> It's not new at all. 4997 is the same card but with reference 980Ti clocks. Same thing happened with the 780Ti KPE.
> 
> EVGA are clearing the 980Ti Classies out for the next big thing. Also getting rid of the backplates as well probably.


But I have the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> It's not new at all. 4997 is the same card but with reference 980Ti clocks. Same thing happened with the 780Ti KPE.
> 
> EVGA are clearing the 980Ti Classies out for the next big thing. Also getting rid of the backplates as well probably.


I clearly have the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 06G-P4-4998-KR from Newegg, but the 4998 is shown as the newer model on Amazon with no backplate. I'm just wondering what's going on since I'm looking to purchase a 2nd Classy to go with the one I have now. I have the older aesthetic 4998 with a backplate. Which one do I pick up to match the one I have?



edit: Digging a bit more, looks like there is also a "06G-P4-0998-KR" which looks identical to the "06G-P4-4997-KR". /shrug I give up.


----------



## johnd0e

why does the box in the backround of the 4998 say ACX 2.0? both of my 4998's are ACX2.0+ with backplates bought from newegg.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> why does the box in the backround of the 4998 say ACX 2.0? both of my 4998's are ACX2.0+ with backplates bought from newegg.


I have three of the 4998 cards and all came like this with backplate.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Just got my probe it kit from evga.
> 
> Here's why you should run a DMM if your increasing voltage. This is supposed to be stock voltage 1.212v.


Software readings are just about the same as the DMM readings on my cards. I guess I'm one of the rare cases of accurate software readings.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Software readings are just about the same as the DMM readings on my cards. I guess I'm one of the rare cases of accurate software readings.


possible i guess? i know both my cards read slightly different then each other on the DMM but both are way over software.


----------



## sdmf74

Ive been getting crashes every hour or two with 980ti kingpin in BF4 & GTA V even with no overclock at all. I dont know if its the drivers or what. I thought shadowplay was causing it so I turned it off still crashes 362.00


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Software readings are just about the same as the DMM readings on my cards. I guess I'm one of the rare cases of accurate software readings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> possible i guess? i know both my cards read slightly different then each other on the DMM but both are way over software.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


think there'll be some differences depending on the hw. Mine was very close to DMM reading (up to ± 0.002 esp when higher voltage is set) until I switched to another motherboard (with everything else kept the same).


----------



## fishingfanatic

Try an older driver. Nvidia pulled 1 as it was causing issues, instability if I remember correctly.









Hope that helps .

FF


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> possible i guess? i know both my cards read slightly different then each other on the DMM but both are way over software.


Since you have a non-ref card, you will need to use the software that comes with your cards to read voltages properly.

For the EVGA's you want EVGA PX. If you turn on overboost, PX should read the actual voltage. It's actually fairly accurate.

GPU-Z and other tools without low level access to the PWM controller will only display NVAPI's ( nvidia api ) voltages. Which on my KPE is locked to 1.212V.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Since you have a non-ref card, you will need to use the software that comes with your cards to read voltages properly.
> 
> For the EVGA's you want EVGA PX. If you turn on overboost, PX should read the actual voltage. It's actually fairly accurate.
> 
> GPU-Z and other tools without low level access to the PWM controller will only display NVAPI's ( nvidia api ) voltages. Which on my KPE is locked to 1.212V.


would ya look at that. ive been using AB. just deleted that and re installed PX16, turned on overvoltage and boom it shows the voltage. didnt test against my DMM though.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> would ya look at that. ive been using AB. just deleted that and re installed PX16, turned on overvoltage and boom it shows the voltage. didnt test against my DMM though.












I think with the latest AB, you can create a new .ini or something to allow AB to interface with the main GPU voltage controller on the Classy & KPE. That said, I just use PX to set my clocks & voltage if I need to, then use AB to monitor if I need to.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Since you have a non-ref card, you will need to use the software that comes with your cards to read voltages properly.
> 
> For the EVGA's you want EVGA PX. If you turn on overboost, PX should read the actual voltage. It's actually fairly accurate.
> 
> GPU-Z and other tools without low level access to the PWM controller will only display NVAPI's ( nvidia api ) voltages. Which on my KPE is locked to 1.212V.


I have no real reason to use PX. AB works fantastic for me. I might need to use it on occasions were K Boost is needed.


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> heres what im using:
> 
> Classified_v2.1.2.zip 852k .zip file
> 
> 
> according to my DMM it works.


so i just downloaded this well Classified_v2.0.4.3 tool for my 980ti Classified.
What do it do and what should and how should i adjust.

i wasn't have much luck with the EVGA PX and not getting a good OC or score benchmark wise. will this help me out


----------



## Shawnf77

I had a problem with PX16 not displaying info in game such as frame rate etc. Might try it again and see if it was just buggy.


----------



## Lennyrhys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Since you have a non-ref card, you will need to use the software that comes with your cards to read voltages properly.
> 
> For the EVGA's you want EVGA PX. If you turn on overboost, PX should read the actual voltage. It's actually fairly accurate.
> 
> GPU-Z and other tools without low level access to the PWM controller will only display NVAPI's ( nvidia api ) voltages. Which on my KPE is locked to 1.212V.


Software doesn't read voltage properly. Period. That's why enthusiast level hardware has voltage read points for DMM.

Kingpin himself said that if you are running a KP Classified card without a DMM, you're doing it wrong. Naturally, if you're running a KP Classified without overvolting or overclocking, you're also doing it wrong.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> so i just downloaded this well Classified_v2.0.4.3 tool for my 980ti Classified.
> What do it do and what should and how should i adjust.
> 
> i wasn't have much luck with the EVGA PX and not getting a good OC or score benchmark wise. will this help me out


The classy voltage tool allows voltage adjustment of the core, memory, and pcie. On air/water your not going to make full use of the tool but it is usable to a point. If your px16 is adding core voltage then the only benefit of the classy tool is the ability to increase memory and pcie voltage.

NVVDD = core voltage. No reason to go past 1.3v on air/water (really won't see any gains past 1.275 in most cases)

FBVDD = memory voltage. Wouldn't go crazy with this on air. I stay under 1.65v.

PEXVDD = pcie voltage. I haven't touched this nor looked into it to really tell you what to set it to.

If your seeing poor overclocks even with slight voltage increase then your more likely to benefit from a modded bios, rather then adding more voltage.

Also, I'm not 100% sure, but I don't believe v2.0.4.3 of the tool allows memory voltage adjustment on 980ti classies. You'll need the one I posted to unlock memory voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> I had a problem with PX16 not displaying info in game such as frame rate etc. Might try it again and see if it was just buggy.


Ive hated and still hate px16 UI. I'll be going back to AB soon as I compare px16 to my DMM to see how far off it is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennyrhys*
> 
> Software doesn't read voltage properly. Period. That's why enthusiast level hardware has voltage read points for DMM.
> 
> Kingpin himself said that if you are running a KP Classified card without a DMM, you're doing it wrong. Naturally, if you're running a KP Classified without overvolting or overclocking, you're also doing it wrong.


Agreed.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Weird thing is, the 980 KPE I had actually clocked better when dropping voltage a tad to 1193mv..... Best it would od is 1506 on stock voltage, but going to 1193 would get me to around 1526MHz....


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Weird thing is, the 980 KPE I had actually clocked better when dropping voltage a tad to 1193mv..... Best it would od is 1506 on stock voltage, but going to 1193 would get me to around 1526MHz....


Yeah. Dropping a little bit of voltage can help.


----------



## Lennyrhys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Weird thing is, the 980 KPE I had actually clocked better when dropping voltage a tad to 1193mv..... Best it would od is 1506 on stock voltage, but going to 1193 would get me to around 1526MHz....


Again, it depends on what the _real_ voltage value is, and software doesn't tell you that. If I leave my card on stock voltage, it is getting 1.24v under load, measured by DMM.

If I set 1.25v in Classified Controller with 400Hz PWM freqnency, the peak load jumps to 1.33v on the DMM. If I set 1.193v I get about 1.27v (real), so by setting a value "lower" than stock I actually get a higher load voltage.

The moral of the story: use a DMM to measure voltage, because software doesn't tell you squat!


----------



## Kimir

Still, with the DMM, I had the same experience with my 980KPE and it's the same with my 980Ti HoF (1.193v DMM being able to clock higher).


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> PEXVDD = pcie voltage. I haven't touched this nor looked into it to really tell you what to set it to.


That's really only useful when running higher BLCK speeds when you need additional voltage for PCIE component stability, any decent MB will allow the same adjustment.

SS


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

For those wondering, Strong got back to me and said he will get the thread up to date when possible.

Hope everyone is doing well. I will be around, but I may be quiet for a while as I try to purchase a home.


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> For those wondering, Strong got back to me and said he will get the thread up to date when possible.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I will be around, but I may be quiet for a while as I try to purchase a home.


Grats hope all goes well!!!!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> For those wondering, Strong got back to me and said he will get the thread up to date when possible.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I will be around, but I may be quiet for a while as I try to purchase a home.


Hope everything goes smoothly for ya. Best of luck man.


----------



## Kimir

Hey ppl, we need you HERE, we lost the lead this week after being good since the start, get yo card to bench guys!


----------



## lilchronic

Cmon guy's we cant have the RED Team Beating the Green Team. Come submit your runs for the Green team.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_50


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Heya guys, aparently my EVGA 780 Classified has died...







as anyone know if EVGA still has this beasts on stock as I am going to send it to RMA?! I am raising this question cuz I have a friend with the same Video Card and he just brought a MSI 980Ti 6GB and I was about to keep his GTX780 to pair with mine. But now I am not shure...

Yes I know if it is a minor defect EVGA could just fix the card, but from my previous experiences that never happened, they normally just send us another card with similar, or slight better performance...


----------



## essanbee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> Heya guys, aparently my EVGA 780 Classified has died...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as anyone know if EVGA still has this beasts on stock as I am going to send it to RMA?! I am raising this question cuz I have a friend with the same Video Card and he just brought a MSI 980Ti 6GB and I was about to keep his GTX780 to pair with mine. But now I am not shure...
> 
> Yes I know if it is a minor defect EVGA could just fix the card, but from my previous experiences that never happened, they normally just send us another card with similar, or slight better performance...


Had to RMA my 780 Classy in February this year because of constant artifacting. EVGA sent me a 980 FTW to replace it under warranty. It was bitter sweet losing the classy, but the 980 performance increase was definitely nice. I am very satisfied with EVGA service after the sale. Their great reputation is well deserved.


----------



## Jpmboy

*Hey! Classy/Kingpin owners.. how are we letting AMD win this Green vs Red competition????*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_20


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Hey! Classy/Kingpin owners.. how are we letting AMD win this Green vs Red competition????*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_20


I can't stop playing Fallout 4 lol.

I'll try and submit something tonight.


----------



## johnd0e

Does anyone know if the 980ti kingpin and 980ti classified ek waterblocks can be linked together with a ek terminal/bridge thing?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Hey! Classy/Kingpin owners.. how are we letting AMD win this Green vs Red competition????*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_20


I ran the benchmarks, but had to leave before making a post. I'll post them when I get home in a couple hours. Those benchmarks definitely made my card squeal like a pig.

Here's my best run on fire strike

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8019254

I'm pretty sure my card is degrading, I used to be able to hit 1450mhz on the core


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I ran the benchmarks, but had to leave before making a post. I'll post them when I get home in a couple hours. Those benchmarks definitely made my card squeal like a pig.
> 
> Here's my best run on fire strike
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8019254
> 
> I'm pretty sure my card is degrading, I used to be able to hit 1450mhz on the core


Redo the thermal paste on your card, clean it out thoroughly if dusty. Also replace the thermal pads if they are all dried up too(probably good though). Card is probably not degrading. Just needs to fix those things I mentioned for better cooling.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Redo the thermal paste on your card, clean it out thoroughly if dusty. Also replace the thermal pads if they are all dried up too(probably good though). Card is probably not degrading. Just needs to fix those things I mentioned for better cooling.


The card is under water, and has some of that thermal grizzly hydronaut paste on it and the temps seemed pretty good. The card could prolly use some new pads tho, I've taken off the water block a few times and I've tried my best to keep them clean but dust finds its way in no matter what. It just seems to take more voltage to reach those clocks than it used to.

Either way, getting over 1400mhz is pretty good for a 780


----------



## IBVeteran0853

Does anyone know the differences between the stock 980Ti classy bios and the modified GTX980Ti_ClassyOC???


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBVeteran0853*
> 
> Does anyone know the differences between the stock 980Ti classy bios and the modified GTX980Ti_ClassyOC???


The OC bios has a unlocked power target and probably support for the classified voltage controller


----------



## IBVeteran0853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> The OC bios has a unlocked power target and probably support for the classified voltage controller


Does it also have a higher default clock speed? So in a way it is an overclock but done via modifying the bios.


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBVeteran0853*
> 
> Does it also have a higher default clock speed? So in a way it is an overclock but done via modifying the bios.


No, but it has the fan running in idle too. So no more zero fan mode until 60 degrees.


----------



## ssiperko

Can anyone make a 980Ti Classified bios with a voltage that doesn't run to 1.212 in PX16 under a load without overboost and overvoltage enabled? I'm looking for 1.175v for my 77 and 82 ASIC pairing.

SS


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Can anyone make a 980Ti Classified bios with a voltage that doesn't run to 1.212 in PX16 under a load without overboost and overvoltage enabled? I'm looking for 1.175v for my 77 and 82 ASIC pairing.
> 
> SS


I know your locked from increasing voltage via the bios....im not sure about lowering. Ill give it a shot after im done running a couple benchmarks and see what i can come up with.


----------



## johnd0e

@ssiperko it works. i set the bios to 1.175, it shows 1.175 in GPU-Z and only hits 1.196 on my DMM. would take some fine tunning to get it to 1.175 on DMM but yea you can undervolt from bios. if ya want to send me your bios ill make the changes.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> I know your locked from increasing voltage via the bios....im not sure about lowering. Ill give it a shot after im done running a couple benchmarks and see what i can come up with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> @ssiperko it works. i set the bios to 1.175, it shows 1.175 in GPU-Z and only hits 1.196 on my DMM. would take some fine tunning to get it to 1.175 on DMM but yea you can undervolt from bios. if ya want to send me your bios ill make the changes.


I can hit 1.30 with PX16 no issue. With Maxwell higher voltage "usually" isn't helpful. I'd like to test lower just to see ..... IF you would build a bios with a 1506MHz core/2000MHz memory and 425w to 475w max power slider settings that would be great ............ it can be boostable from 13xx to 1506 no issue. I'm under water so fan speed is nill to me. My card will run 1550/2150 SLI so far with no issues.









SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> @ssiperko it works. i set the bios to 1.175, it shows 1.175 in GPU-Z and only hits 1.196 on my DMM. would take some fine tunning to get it to 1.175 on DMM but yea you can undervolt from bios. if ya want to send me your bios ill make the changes.


For some reason I can't PM a file ...... here use this.

980TiClassiTWiST2k1506.zip 153k .zip file


WB huh ... my ole man is from Centre Moorland and I grew up in Hughesville...... still have MUCH family in your area.









SS


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I can hit 1.30 with PX16 no issue. With Maxwell higher voltage "usually" isn't helpful. I'd like to test lower just to see ..... IF you would build a bios with a 1506MHz core/2000MHz memory and 425w to 475w max power slider settings that would be great ............ it can be boostable from 13xx to 1506 no issue. I'm under water so fan speed is nill to me. My card will run 1550/2150 SLI so far with no issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> For some reason I can't PM a file ...... here use this.
> 
> 980TiClassiTWiST2k1506.zip 153k .zip file
> 
> 
> WB huh ... my ole man is from Centre Moorland and I grew up in Hughesville...... still have MUCH family in your area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


yea for some reason the first pm sent cant have attachments, after that you can add them, its wierd...usualy i just send a pm and then send a second pm right after with the attachment lol.

anyways, yea i can do all that. do you mind if i get to it tomorow first thing after work around 5pmEST? its just past 11 here and im getting pretty tired and have to be up in 6 hours for work









EDIT: also, this area has gone to crap real fast haha. cant wait to move up into the mountains away from all the stabbings and shootings and crazy people.

SECOND EDIT:

just thought i should mention, if all you want to do is experiment with lower voltage you can download the classy tool and lower voltages with that without having to touch the bios. then if you want i can set the voltage in the bios to whatever you find is best if you want.

Classified_v2.1.2.zip 852k .zip file


----------



## IBVeteran0853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> yea for some reason the first pm sent cant have attachments, after that you can add them, its wierd...usualy i just send a pm and then send a second pm right after with the attachment lol.
> 
> anyways, yea i can do all that. do you mind if i get to it tomorow first thing after work around 5pmEST? its just past 11 here and im getting pretty tired and have to be up in 6 hours for work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: also, this area has gone to crap real fast haha. cant wait to move up into the mountains away from all the stabbings and shootings and crazy people.
> 
> SECOND EDIT:
> 
> just thought i should mention, if all you want to do is experiment with lower voltage you can download the classy tool and lower voltages with that without having to touch the bios. then if you want i can set the voltage in the bios to whatever you find is best if you want.
> 
> Classified_v2.1.2.zip 852k .zip file


Do you happen to know the exact changes made to the 'GTX980Ti_ClassyOC' (on page 1 of this thread) compared to the stock bios?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBVeteran0853*
> 
> Do you happen to know the exact changes made to the 'GTX980Ti_ClassyOC' (on page 1 of this thread) compared to the stock bios?


Ill take a look after work.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> yea for some reason the first pm sent cant have attachments, after that you can add them, its wierd...usualy i just send a pm and then send a second pm right after with the attachment lol.
> 
> anyways, yea i can do all that. do you mind if i get to it tomorow first thing after work around 5pmEST? its just past 11 here and im getting pretty tired and have to be up in 6 hours for work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: also, this area has gone to crap real fast haha. cant wait to move up into the mountains away from all the stabbings and shootings and crazy people.
> 
> SECOND EDIT:
> 
> just thought i should mention, if all you want to do is experiment with lower voltage you can download the classy tool and lower voltages with that without having to touch the bios. then if you want i can set the voltage in the bios to whatever you find is best if you want.
> 
> Classified_v2.1.2.zip 852k .zip file


Thanks!!!

I could try the classy tool - not easy with SLI, for me anyway.

I hear ya on the moving. Moved to this sewage pit almost 30 years ago and will be heading to a MUCH more conservative atmosphere VERY soon.

SS


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> I can hit 1.30 with PX16 no issue. With Maxwell higher voltage "usually" isn't helpful. I'd like to test lower just to see ..... IF you would build a bios with a 1506MHz core/2000MHz memory and 425w to 475w max power slider settings that would be great ............ it can be boostable from 13xx to 1506 no issue. I'm under water so fan speed is nill to me. My card will run 1550/2150 SLI so far with no issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


@johnd0e if you make that bios I would love a copy of it to see what lower voltages will do. Since I don't have a DMM yet(ready) I hate messing with the Classy tool.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> @johnd0e if you make that bios I would love a copy of it to see what lower voltages will do. Since I don't have a DMM yet(ready) I hate messing with the Classy tool.


send me your stock bios and ill mod it right now, i just finished looping the undervolt bios on heaven for 3 hours to make sure nothing crazy happened haha.

EDIT:

also tell me what clock speeds your card is definetly stable at with stock voltage.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBVeteran0853*
> 
> Do you happen to know the exact changes made to the 'GTX980Ti_ClassyOC' (on page 1 of this thread) compared to the stock bios?


all i have saved to my computer is my stock LN2 bios. but comparing the "980ti_classyOC" bios on the first page to the stock LN2 bios the only difference i found was the max fan RPM lol.

stock LN2 bios has fans maxing out at 3030RPM, the OC bios on the first page has the fans max at 3450RPM.


----------



## mahanddeem

Hello,
I have a Gigabyte GTX980 G1 Gaming. Does the EVGA Classified voltage software work to increase memory voltage of my Gigabyte card?
I ran it today and I see the default value at 1.60v for FDBVV (Samsung memory). Was afraid to increase it fearing it might cause any problem just wanted to make sure here.
Thanks guys

This is what I get when I run the tool on my card:


----------



## johnd0e

I dont think it does. Ive never tried it personally to tell you whether it does or not. But based on the fact that there are different tools made for different cards that makes me think that one tool wont work on all. I could be wrong though, but if you try using it then thats your own choice and your own risk.


----------



## maximuse

Hey guys.

I will be going for 2 980 ti kingpin 72% asic quality since they are the only ones i can find atm.

Are they any good in terms of cooling overclocking and overall on that asic?

Thanks


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximuse*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I will be going for 2 980 ti kingpin 72% asic quality since they are the only ones i can find atm.
> 
> Are they any good in terms of cooling overclocking and overall on that asic?
> 
> Thanks


If you aren't going to do any ln2 benches and are going to keep the cards on air, go with the normal 980ti classified. Or better yet, wait for the next series of nvidia cards.


----------



## johnd0e

@maximuse what are you going to be using the cards for?

Edit: also what are your cooling plans? Stock/air, water or ln2/dice?


----------



## maximuse

Ill keep them on air for the moment.

In the beggining i was going for the classified but then saw the kingpin edition and for me looks is first then performance.
Call me crazy xD
Also i will overclock them but not to the limits..afaik they are overclocked already?
Money is not an issue atm so thats why i ask


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximuse*
> 
> Ill keep them on air for the moment.
> 
> In the beggining i was going for the classified but then saw the kingpin edition and for me looks is first then performance.
> Call me crazy xD
> Also i will overclock them but not to the limits..afaik they are overclocked already?
> Money is not an issue atm so thats why i ask


So never going ln2....and not going to push the card hard at all.....just get a normal 980ti or get a gigabyte 980ti xtreme gaming if you want to spend money. Since your never going to fully utilize any of the features the kingpin and even the classy offer there is no point buying either one.


----------



## maximuse

Ill go for the kingpins i fell in love xD but my question is can i push the card to the limits with the 72% asic model?


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximuse*
> 
> Ill go for the kingpins i fell in love xD but my question is can i push the card to the limits with the 72% asic model?


Every Classified/K|NGP|N card can be pushed to the limits.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximuse*
> 
> Ill go for the kingpins i fell in love xD but my question is can i push the card to the limits with the 72% asic model?


It's still a Kingpin, regardless of the ASIC.
Imo if that's what you really want, then get yourself those cards, while you still can.


----------



## sdmf74

Yeah I just read that 980tis are being discontinued to make way for pascal so better hurry


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximuse*
> 
> Ill go for the kingpins i fell in love xD but my question is can i push the card to the limits with the 72% asic model?


The cooling used will be the biggest wall you'll run into with a Classified or Kingpin. I don't quite see the value in spending significantly more on a Kingpin if you aren't even going to push it - spending the extra $150-200 USD seems rather silly as most of the " lower tier" cards (aka reference and not as heavily modified/built up PCB models) will perform pretty close to the Kingpin when using air to cool things.

I can understand spending a bit more on looks but when we're talking a few hundred more over the reference models for maybe half a frame per second difference it's literally throwing money out the window. Don't buy a high performance card that has a ton of benching features on it (and is designed to make you scream for mercy when it goes subzero) if you aren't going to make use of those features.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximuse*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I will be going for 2 980 ti kingpin 72% asic quality since they are the only ones i can find atm.
> 
> Are they any good in terms of cooling overclocking and overall on that asic?
> 
> Thanks


There are a pair of 80+ in the for sale forums now by a couple of GREAT members.

SS


----------



## maximuse

Thank you but i prefer to buy new ones


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximuse*
> 
> Thank you but i prefer to buy new ones


I chose to do the same.
EVGA has an excellent warranty, and an extended warranty available as well.

Edit:
Not to knock buying nice used gpu's, especially from reputable sellers.
I also wanted to get an extended warranty on my KPE, which is one of the reasons why I chose to buy it new.


----------



## Maleton3

Just got my Classified 980 Ti In!

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=vey8q


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximuse*
> 
> Ill go for the kingpins i fell in love xD but my question is can i push the card to the limits with the 72% asic model?


Yes. It's silicon lottery anyways.

Expect to see about 2-5 bins of extra overclock on a 80%+ ASIC. Is that worth the extra price to you?

Really higher ASIC's will only help with baseline overclock, even under LN2, the rest is still luck, skill and lottery.


----------



## Maleton3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximuse*
> 
> Ill go for the kingpins i fell in love xD but my question is can i push the card to the limits with the 72% asic model?


Hey there, I know you would like a kingpin,but go with the classified dude. My classified has an ASIC of 78.5% and is way cheaper than the kingpin. The kingpin only has extra VRM heaters for when LN2 Starts. Really it goes: Classified: Air - Water (water reccomended) and kingpin: ln2, dry ice, etc


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maleton3*
> 
> Hey there, I know you would like a kingpin,but go with the classified dude. My classified has an ASIC of 78.5% and is way cheaper than the kingpin. The kingpin only has extra VRM heaters for when LN2 Starts. Really it goes: Classified: Air - Water (water reccomended) and kingpin: ln2, dry ice, etc


There's no solid guarantee that someone can buy a high ASIC Classy though.

Not to mention the support for the KPE is generally better compared to the Classy.


----------



## Maleton3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> There's no solid guarantee that someone can buy a high ASIC Classy though.
> 
> Not to mention the support for the KPE is generally better compared to the Classy.


Absolutely, there is always the chance you can get a low ASIC on the Classified, but to even get a 76+ on a KPE Its 999 Dollars. Which is a bit shy of 400 dollars more than you can pay for a Classy. Wouldn't that money be better spent on a custom loop, blocks etc? The KPE may get better support, i can't really say...I don't have a KPE, just a Classy.


----------



## johnd0e

What do you mean the kingpin gets better support? It uses all the same software as a classified....a kingpin is just a beefed up classy...ment to run like a freight train on ln2.

Also asic doesnt account for everything...i have a 69.4% classy and a 82% classy....they both overclock exactly the same, the 69.4% actually beats my 82% if i run them both all out on the edge, thats becuase the 69.4% has better hardware on the board then the 82%. Its all luck. Asic is just a good indicator of how it will overclock, its not the end all be all defining factor.

im not going to tell people how to spend their money becuase ive been known to blow money on things becuase i want it, but for the money you spend on two kingpins you can get 3 classies. Or 2 classies and waterblocks, fwiw.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> What do you mean the kingpin gets better support? It uses all the same software as a classified....a kingpin is just a beefed up classy...ment to run like a freight train on ln2.
> 
> Also asic doesnt account for everything...i have a 69.4% classy and a 82% classy....they both overclock exactly the same, the 69.4% actually beats my 82% if i run them both all out on the edge, thats becuase the 69.4% has better hardware on the board then the 82%. Its all luck. Asic is just a good indicator of how it will overclock, its not the end all be all defining factor.
> 
> im not going to tell people how to spend their money becuase ive been known to blow money on things becuase i want it, but for the money you spend on two kingpins you can get 3 classies. Or 2 classies and waterblocks, fwiw.


The KPE has better BIOS support from the kingpincooling forum. It is afterall, "K|NGP|N's card". So i would expect that it would get better support for BIOS and overclocking.

High ASIC cards require less voltage to obtain a certain clockspeed. Although Lower ASIC cards can hit higher clockspeeds albeit with greater voltage (usually).

To say it's all luck is ridiculous. Someone with the right amount of skill could run their cards at a slower clock, yet outperform you. I know that my 2 Way SLi GTX 980KPEs are faster while operating at 1650MHz vs a 2 Way SLi GTX 980 HOF at 1700MHz for GPUPI 1 Billion. That's efficiency.


----------



## Maleton3

-Sorting out OC-


----------



## Maleton3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> The KPE has better BIOS support from the kingpincooling forum. It is afterall, "K|NGP|N's card". So i would expect that it would get better support for BIOS and overclocking.
> 
> High ASIC cards require less voltage to obtain a certain clockspeed. Although Lower ASIC cards can hit higher clockspeeds albeit with greater voltage (usually).
> 
> To say it's all luck is ridiculous. Someone with the right amount of skill could run their cards at a slower clock, yet outperform you. I know that my 2 Way SLi GTX 980KPEs are faster while operating at 1650MHz vs a 2 Way SLi GTX 980 HOF at 1700MHz for GPUPI 1 Billion. That's efficiency.


I would like to quickly say, no..someone with a slower clock speed will not outperform a higher clock speed (if its the exact same chip, with similar PCBs). Efficiency (thank you physics class for teaching me this) is how much of the energy provided will be used. the chip with less efficiency will require more voltage to use the higher clock speed. But in the end it would still have a higher clock speed which means...it would be faster. Thats efficiency.


----------



## eliteA92

Hi guys,

I know it's an very outdated topic, but I would like to ask about 780 classified overclocking. I understand that everything about this card has been said before, but it's really hard to read the 2000 pages... This thread really helped me, it is a gold mine, thank you all, amazing work!

I am somewhat new to OC and although I have the card from summer 2014, I started to play with it recently. I will only talk about GPU core clock. GPU memory, CPU, RAM and others are not overclocked yet.

An interesting fact is that my card has only *59 % ASIC*!!! A really low result.

First of all, I installed skyn3t rev.4 bios (thank you very much) which work really well. My stock clock went up from 1045 MHz (boost) to 1110 Mhz. I started rising the clock with stock voltage until I hit 1215 MHz, which is stable for 24/7 and successfully completed several loops of firestrike, hours of gaming, etc.

To go further, I started using the overvoltage tool. Starting from 1.2 V, I tried rising the voltage in steps of 12 mV, and I discovered that with each additional +12 mV I can add +10 MHz to the clock. Consequently, I have reached 1.35 V with a clock of 1372 MHz.

This result is pretty awesome for me. I mean, I had from factory only 1045 MHz and the card can handle 1372 MHz, a 31 % improvement! I tested in Dirt Rally Benchmark, and with 1111 MHz (skyn3t bios v.4 base clock) I have 80.2 fps, and with 1372 MHz (1.35 V overvoltage) I have 97.4 fps. I can improve my gaming fps in more than 20 % OCing the card.

Here you can see Firestrike results and graphs of the 1.35 V and 1372 MHz run:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8120667
http://i.imgur.com/ZAOVbrQ.png

OK, so the point is:

- As you can see in the graph, temperature is not a problem. I have 45 ºC on GPU, 40 ºC in VRM and CPU don't go over 55 ºC. That is because I modded the case and built a custom water loop. Some pics here if you are interested:
http://i.imgur.com/J83wKSl.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/jKJzelg.jpg

- Overvolting is giving me good results. As I said, +10 MHz in core clock for each +12 mV I add. The increase is linear and I haven't reached that point where more volts doesn't give you better clock.

- I reached 1.35 V, which is the maximum voltage you tried in the first pages of these thread. However, my overvoltage tool can go further, until 1.65 V. But, is it safe to continue increasing the voltage? I mean, I know every OC is dangerous, but where is the point where it starts to be very dangerous? Temps are good, but how much voltage can handle the card?

- Watching de VDDC sensor of GPU-Z I realized that the overvoltage tool turns off the automatic voltage feature. That means that even on idle, the card has a high voltage. Is this safe? Should I only use the overvoltage tool for benchmarking? Can I use it for gaming? Is a bad idea to use it 24/7? What is your opinion?

What tells you your experience? Any help is welcome







I am a noob in this!


----------



## Maleton3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> What do you mean the kingpin gets better support? It uses all the same software as a classified....a kingpin is just a beefed up classy...ment to run like a freight train on ln2.
> 
> Also asic doesnt account for everything...i have a 69.4% classy and a 82% classy....they both overclock exactly the same, the 69.4% actually beats my 82% if i run them both all out on the edge, thats becuase the 69.4% has better hardware on the board then the 82%. Its all luck. Asic is just a good indicator of how it will overclock, its not the end all be all defining factor.
> 
> im not going to tell people how to spend their money becuase ive been known to blow money on things becuase i want it, but for the money you spend on two kingpins you can get 3 classies. Or 2 classies and waterblocks, fwiw.


What do your OCs look like on your Classys? Mine is having trouble getting past 1477. +94 on the Memory, +12 on Voltage right now. and its +70 on the core. at +60 (it was 1477 mhz then) on the core it runs stable with a +91 on the memory and no change to voltage. This is on air right now, but water blocks are coming soon.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maleton3*
> 
> What do your OCs look like on your Classys? Mine is having trouble getting past 1477. +94 on the Memory, +12 on Voltage right now. and its +70 on the core. at +60 (it was 1477 mhz then) on the core it runs stable with a +91 on the memory and no change to voltage. This is on air right now, but water blocks are coming soon.


On air in sli I can run 1500/[email protected] stable in most games. And can go to 1535/[email protected] pushing them to the edge. Higher voltage results in added heat and instability, by putting them to 1.2v i can only go 1520 on the core when pushing to the edge and increasing voltage higher makes it worse.

If you havent already, download the classy voltage tool and lower your voltage to 1.18125 or 1.1875 on the core and run 1.64v on memory. These are the voltages ive had most luck with. Your results might be different.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliteA92*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I know it's an very outdated topic, but I would like to ask about 780 classified overclocking. I understand that everything about this card has been said before, but it's really hard to read the 2000 pages... This thread really helped me, it is a gold mine, thank you all, amazing work!
> 
> I am somewhat new to OC and although I have the card from summer 2014, I started to play with it recently. I will only talk about GPU core clock. GPU memory, CPU, RAM and others are not overclocked yet.
> 
> An interesting fact is that my card has only *59 % ASIC*!!! A really low result.
> 
> First of all, I installed skyn3t rev.4 bios (thank you very much) which work really well. My stock clock went up from 1045 MHz (boost) to 1110 Mhz. I started rising the clock with stock voltage until I hit 1215 MHz, which is stable for 24/7 and successfully completed several loops of firestrike, hours of gaming, etc.
> 
> To go further, I started using the overvoltage tool. Starting from 1.2 V, I tried rising the voltage in steps of 12 mV, and I discovered that with each additional +12 mV I can add +10 MHz to the clock. Consequently, I have reached 1.35 V with a clock of 1372 MHz.
> 
> This result is pretty awesome for me. I mean, I had from factory only 1045 MHz and the card can handle 1372 MHz, a 31 % improvement! I tested in Dirt Rally Benchmark, and with 1111 MHz (skyn3t bios v.4 base clock) I have 80.2 fps, and with 1372 MHz (1.35 V overvoltage) I have 97.4 fps. I can improve my gaming fps in more than 20 % OCing the card.
> 
> Here you can see Firestrike results and graphs of the 1.35 V and 1372 MHz run:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8120667
> http://i.imgur.com/ZAOVbrQ.png
> 
> OK, so the point is:
> 
> - As you can see in the graph, temperature is not a problem. I have 45 ºC on GPU, 40 ºC in VRM and CPU don't go over 55 ºC. That is because I modded the case and built a custom water loop. Some pics here if you are interested:
> http://i.imgur.com/J83wKSl.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/jKJzelg.jpg
> 
> - Overvolting is giving me good results. As I said, +10 MHz in core clock for each +12 mV I add. The increase is linear and I haven't reached that point where more volts doesn't give you better clock.
> 
> - I reached 1.35 V, which is the maximum voltage you tried in the first pages of these thread. However, my overvoltage tool can go further, until 1.65 V. But, is it safe to continue increasing the voltage? I mean, I know every OC is dangerous, but where is the point where it starts to be very dangerous? Temps are good, but how much voltage can handle the card?
> 
> - Watching de VDDC sensor of GPU-Z I realized that the overvoltage tool turns off the automatic voltage feature. That means that even on idle, the card has a high voltage. Is this safe? Should I only use the overvoltage tool for benchmarking? Can I use it for gaming? Is a bad idea to use it 24/7? What is your opinion?
> 
> What tells you your experience? Any help is welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a noob in this!


Are you checking the voltage with a multimeter? I've found that with my 780 classy, if I set the classified tool to 1.3625, I'm really putting 1.45 to the card. I personally wouldn't put any more voltage than that unless you are using ln2.

If I were you, I'd stop upping the voltage until you get a probe it connector and a multimeter.

Edit: I believe the cards can handle 1.5 volts, but imo that's pretty dangerous.

Also, I can't tell you about the long term side effects, the longest I pumped that high of voltage was a couple hours last month when I was benching for a competition. Usually I put the voltage back to stock and have a mild overclock on the card.

Here is my best firestrike run so far, I almost broke 14k graphics score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8044112


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maleton3*
> 
> I would like to quickly say, no..someone with a slower clock speed will not outperform a higher clock speed (if its the exact same chip, with similar PCBs). Efficiency (thank you physics class for teaching me this) is how much of the energy provided will be used. the chip with less efficiency will require more voltage to use the higher clock speed. But in the end it would still have a higher clock speed which means...it would be faster. Thats efficiency.


I ran my cards at a lower speed and with lower voltage and went faster than a card using a higher clock and higher voltage. That's an example of efficiency when applied to overclocking.

It was clocked slower but did better. While it was faster by a small amount, it still went faster. That's all i care about tbh.

Maybe the Hall Of Fame owners need better cards...


----------



## eliteA92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Are you checking the voltage with a multimeter? I've found that with my 780 classy, if I set the classified tool to 1.3625, I'm really putting 1.45 to the card. I personally wouldn't put any more voltage than that unless you are using ln2.
> 
> If I were you, I'd stop upping the voltage until you get a probe it connector and a multimeter.
> 
> Edit: I believe the cards can handle 1.5 volts, but imo that's pretty dangerous.
> 
> Also, I can't tell you about the long term side effects, the longest I pumped that high of voltage was a couple hours last month when I was benching for a competition. Usually I put the voltage back to stock and have a mild overclock on the card.
> 
> Here is my best firestrike run so far, I almost broke 14k graphics score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8044112


Wow, awesome score!

I think that GPU-Z readings are OK. If I don't overvolt the card, EVGA Precision X or MSI Afterburner gives a maximum voltage of 1.187 V. This gives me in GPU-Z a VDDC reading of 1.164 V under load. If I set 1.187 V in the overvoltage tool, the result is exactly the same. And if I rise the voltage, the readings also go up. For example, 1.237 V in OV tool gives me a VDDC reading of 1.230 V idling and 1.213 V under load. It seams reasonable. Of course Afterburner always show 1.187 V but I know it is wrong.

However, I don't mind measuring the voltage with a multimeter. I have one and I know how to use. But the question is, where I have to touch with the multimeter pins in order to measure the core voltage of the card?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliteA92*
> 
> Wow, awesome score!
> 
> I think that GPU-Z readings are OK. If I don't overvolt the card, EVGA Precision X or MSI Afterburner gives a maximum voltage of 1.187 V. This gives me in GPU-Z a VDDC reading of 1.164 V under load. If I set 1.187 V in the overvoltage tool, the result is exactly the same. And if I rise the voltage, the readings also go up. For example, 1.237 V in OV tool gives me a VDDC reading of 1.230 V idling and 1.213 V under load. It seams reasonable. Of course Afterburner always show 1.187 V but I know it is wrong.
> 
> However, I don't mind measuring the voltage with a multimeter. I have one and I know how to use. But the question is, where I have to touch with the multimeter pins in order to measure the core voltage of the card?


Thanks, it took a lot of trial and error. I think I can get more out of the memory.

It's definitely easier using the probe it connector, but I always use both outside pins.


----------



## Maleton3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> I ran my cards at a lower speed and with lower voltage and went faster than a card using a higher clock and higher voltage. That's an example of efficiency when applied to overclocking.
> 
> It was clocked slower but did better. While it was faster by a small amount, it still went faster. That's all i care about tbh.
> 
> Maybe the Hall Of Fame owners need better cards...


Let me say, i by no means think you are lying or anything. But a lower clock speed shouldnt beat a higher unless the PCBs or VRMs or BIOS or something is better on that lower clocked card. What GPUs are you running? 980 classys?


----------



## eliteA92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Thanks, it took a lot of trial and error. I think I can get more out of the memory.
> 
> It's definitely easier using the probe it connector, but I always use both outside pins.


Sorry for my ignorance, but where I am supposed to plug this connector? Is it compatible with 780? If I can't find it, can I measure touching directly the card pins with multimeter probes? Or there is a risk of short circuit doing it that way?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maleton3*
> 
> Let me say, i by no means think you are lying or anything. But a lower clock speed shouldnt beat a higher unless the PCBs or VRMs or BIOS or something is better on that lower clocked card. What GPUs are you running? 980 classys?


When on the top edge of overclock possible, if the higher speed is less stable, then a step below can yield a higher score. I have frequently found this while benchmarking for high scores.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maleton3*
> 
> Let me say, i by no means think you are lying or anything. But a lower clock speed shouldnt beat a higher unless the PCBs or VRMs or BIOS or something is better on that lower clocked card. What GPUs are you running? 980 classys?


I'm using a 980KPE. Rumour has it that the XOC BIOS on the kingpincooling forum also has better memory timings vs the standard LN2 BIOS. So in theory the 980KPE should be able to beat another GTX 980 running at the same clock if you just compare GPU score in FireStrike for example. Cards such as the KPE, do get better XOC BIOS support vs the more consumer orientated Classified card. If that's not the case then it should be imo.

50MHz slower and a little bit faster, Link on HWBOT: http://hwbot.org/submission/3175552_dildorthedecent_gpupi___1b_2x_geforce_gtx_980_13sec_7ms

I am dilster97 on OCN and DildorTheDecent on HWBOT. Same guy just different names.


----------



## Maleton3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> On air in sli I can run 1500/[email protected]125v stable in most games. And can go to 1535/[email protected] pushing them to the edge. Higher voltage results in added heat and instability, by putting them to 1.2v i can only go 1520 on the core when pushing to the edge and increasing voltage higher makes it worse.
> 
> If you havent already, download the classy voltage tool and lower your voltage to 1.18125 or 1.1875 on the core and run 1.64v on memory. These are the voltages ive had most luck with. Your results might be different.


Finally! Just did a 1500 mhz run through fire strike for the first time! I did it with 1.168 Volts on the core (At 1500h Mhz) with no OC or Extra Voltage on the memory, and Fans at 100% Speed lol. My issue seems to be that my card runs hot and unless its cooled will crash. Hopefully my waterblock will be in soon! But, got a score of 20988 for Graphics!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maleton3*
> 
> Finally! Just did a 1500 mhz run through fire strike for the first time! I did it with 1.168 Volts on the core (At 1500h Mhz) with no OC or Extra Voltage on the memory, and Fans at 100% Speed lol. My issue seems to be that my card runs hot and unless its cooled will crash. Hopefully my waterblock will be in soon! But, got a score of 20988 for Graphics!


Yep, heat is your biggest enemy. With my cards once i cross 56c i start to get unstable, so no voltage increase will help. Lower voltage = lower temps = best chance at being stable. Obviously theres a limmit to how low you can go.

Good job hitting 1500! Now start hitting that memory.


----------



## Maleton3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> When on the top edge of overclock possible, if the higher speed is less stable, then a step below can yield a higher score. I have frequently found this while benchmarking for high scores.


Ah, I see now! Yeah, that makes more sense...If a clock could not maintain stable and fluctuated up and down due to instability, it would make sense for a lower, but yet more consistent clock to do better! I thought we were talking in terms of rock solid in both clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> I'm using a 980KPE. Rumour has it that the XOC BIOS on the kingpincooling forum also has better memory timings vs the standard LN2 BIOS. So in theory the 980KPE should be able to beat another GTX 980 running at the same clock if you just compare GPU score in FireStrike for example. Cards such as the KPE, do get better XOC BIOS support vs the more consumer orientated Classified card. If that's not the case then it should be imo.
> 
> 50MHz slower and a little bit faster, Link on HWBOT: http://hwbot.org/submission/3175552_dildorthedecent_gpupi___1b_2x_geforce_gtx_980_13sec_7ms
> 
> I am dilster97 on OCN and DildorTheDecent on HWBOT. Same guy just different names.


Very interesting stuff!! If it has better memory timings, then yeah, it would make sense! And If the XOC BIOS is designed for the KPE then it does make more sense that they would support it vs something it was not intended to be used on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Yep, heat is your biggest enemy. With my cards once i cross 56c i start to get unstable, so no voltage increase will help.


Indeed, Mine was around there too, i believe my cards got unstable at 57 or so. and a complete crash a bit further than that. Good to know though! Getting mine under Water should definitely help!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maleton3*
> 
> Indeed, Mine was around there too, i believe my cards got unstable at 57 or so. and a complete crash a bit further than that. Good to know though! Getting mine under Water should definitely help!


Yes once your underwater you should be able to increase your voltage a little and actually make use of the voltage instead of just adding heat, cold maxwell is happy maxwell.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliteA92*
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance, but where I am supposed to plug this connector? Is it compatible with 780? If I can't find it, can I measure touching directly the card pins with multimeter probes? Or there is a risk of short circuit doing it that way?


You're good, there is a spot where the connector goes between the five leds and the bios switch. You can definitely touch the pins with the probes, I did that before I bought the probe it connector, but you do run the risk of shorting the card out if you have shaky hands and aren't careful on what you're probing.



I've never had good luck with the readouts that software gave me. The voltage readout was always significantly higher on the dmm than what software was showing me.


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

For anyone interested in the stock backplate with the 9780/780ti/980ti Classified GPU and EKWB 780 Classy waterblock, I have found a way around the screw head sticking out of the backplate method.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am going to do a Mini install guide to the GTX 780/780ti/980ti Classified Backplate which will now work with the 780 Classy waterblock from EKWB.

Backstory, in 2014, the GTX 780 Classified was released, and EKWB made a very nice block to fit the bill. When they made it, they use M3 Standoffs and screws to fit the block to the GPU. Later, people found that the Backplate for the card would work, but it was a little bit ugly since the M3 screw head would not fit inside the backplate hole. This left the aesthetics a little bit off as the screw head would always stand out, so people would occasionally use a grinder to grind down the screw head so it would fit. It worked, but it took a lot of extra time. It would look like this (sorry for the small picture):





Users could easily purchase the EK backplate, which is very smooth and clean, but many wanted the aesthetic of the EVGA backplate, so they would suffer with exposed screws or with grinding down the screw head.

When we moved up to the 780ti and even the 980ti Classified, we ran into the same issue. Well, there has to be a way around it, right? Jump forward to late 2015, EVGA releases the 980ti K|ngp|n and EK later releases the waterblock for it, fully compatible with the stock backplate. They had switched the stand-offs to m2.5 rather than M3. The screw heads now fit, and worked perfectly. Not really helpful to the 780/780ti/980ti Classified owners though.. Except it is. EKWB is extremely precise with tolerance on their parts. If you build your system and run rigid tubing, you can rest assured that when you upgrade, as long as you stay with the same form factor, that your tubing will already fit the new parts. Their inlets and outlets are always placed in the same places when building, which helps the end user have ease during upgrades. When EKWB made the standoffs, the m3 and m2.5 are both tapped to fit the block the same, so the standoffs can be changed without compatibility issues:



So, How do we start making these cards backplate compatible? Remove the cards from the waterblock if they are already mounted:





Clean all of the old TIM off, and move the Thermal pads over to the GPU. You do not want to cut into these or drop anything on them, so do this first. Next, grab an adjustable wrench, and find the flat spot on the Stand offs and remove them turning them counter clockwise:



make sure to take care when removing the stand off from the plexi/acetal so that you don't strip it out. Just take your time, as EKWB is fantastic with their engineering:

Set the m3 Standoffs out of the way so that you do not accidentally reinstall them, the install the m2.5 ( they look nearly identical.. they are only .5mm difference..):



Next, reapply your TIM, and mount these beauties back together:



YES, I still spread my TIM.. NO, I will not change my method again. I did try the star method, and pea method. Star left Extremely noticeable airbubbles in parts where the lines met, and didn't cover the corner at all, and the pea method just flat out didn't cover the die completely. I have never once had an issue with spreading, even if the glass TIM application shows that there are air bubbles.



Reap the beautiful benefits of a fitted backplate without the unsightly screws sticking out.





Top card runs 35c, middle card 33c, bottom card 35c using Kryonaut Thermal Grizzly



*Received Clarification from EK that the sale of the m2.5 stand offs was a one time thing as this is not common practice for them, so they asked if I could remove that piece from this post, so I have don't that at their request.*


----------



## Costas

Doesn't this also mean that the block will sit 0.5 lower/closer against the PCB?

If it does then it will mean that undue force could be applied to the GPU die and memory IC's...?


----------



## Shawnf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Doesn't this also mean that the block will sit 0.5 lower/closer against the PCB?
> 
> If it does then it will mean that undue force could be applied to the GPU die and memory IC's...?


If I understand his post the thread size is different not the install height. Which means nothing changes but the screws.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> If I understand his post the thread size is different not the install height. Which means nothing changes but the screws.


Ah yes.. Good pickup - Must have been half asleep when reading his post....


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Doesn't this also mean that the block will sit 0.5 lower/closer against the PCB?
> 
> If it does then it will mean that undue force could be applied to the GPU die and memory IC's...?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawnf77*
> 
> If I understand his post the thread size is different not the install height. Which means nothing changes but the screws.


100% correct. Everything is the same, aside from the mounting screw threads. EK put a lot of thought into their hardware. Height and thread for the standoff are exactly the same, while mounting screw thread was the only change.


----------



## Maleton3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> 100% correct. Everything is the same, aside from the mounting screw threads. EK put a lot of thought into their hardware. Height and thread for the standoff are exactly the same, while mounting screw thread was the only change.


Wont the method of ordering the new mounting kit from EKWB Take longer and cost more than just getting some M3x6 screws and just grinding them down? Its a good method you have for not having them stick out, but wouldn't grinding down be the quicker and more cost effective method?


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maleton3*
> 
> Wont the method of ordering the new mounting kit from EKWB Take longer and cost more than just getting some M3x6 screws and just grinding them down? Its a good method you have for not having them stick out, but wouldn't grinding down be the quicker and more cost effective method?


Total cost for 3 sets of standoffs with shipping: 27€ it took 3 days for shipping. They could have been ordered with the blocks and shipped with the blocks, but I thought about this the day after ordering everything else.

I mean, I could have gone to the hardware store looked for the correct M3x8 screws, as M3x6 barely grabs on compared to the m3x8, went and bought a grinder, then went home and spent hours grinding and checking until each and every screw fit. That would have only costed fuel, buying a grinder (cheapest I can see on amazon is $35 plus shipping, and it looks like a toy), buying the screws, then dealing with the frustration of trying to grind down 39 screw heads one by one and then making sure they fit.. Oh,and on the 900 series backplate, evga made the screw pass through slightly smaller on some of their backplates, like the 980 Kingpin, so take the time to drill those out slightly as well.

To me, it makes more sense to do things the easier, cheaper way, that are guaranteed to work without destroying any hardware or requiring the purchase of anything else.

Ordering the standoff is significantly cheaper if you don't all the materials necessary already, although it does require shipping from EK.


----------



## Maleton3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> Total cost for 3 sets of standoffs with shipping: 27€ it took 3 days for shipping. They could have been ordered with the blocks and shipped with the blocks, but I thought about this the day after ordering everything else.
> 
> I mean, I could have gone to the hardware store looked for the correct M3x8 screws, as M3x6 barely grabs on compared to the m3x8, went and bought a grinder, then went home and spent hours grinding and checking until each and every screw fit. That would have only costed fuel, buying a grinder (cheapest I can see on amazon is $35 plus shipping, and it looks like a toy), buying the screws, then dealing with the frustration of trying to grind down 39 screw heads one by one and then making sure they fit.. Oh,and on the 900 series backplate, evga made the screw pass through slightly smaller on some of their backplates, like the 980 Kingpin, so take the time to drill those out slightly as well.
> 
> To me, it makes more sense to do things the easier, cheaper way, that are guaranteed to work without destroying any hardware or requiring the purchase of anything else.
> 
> Ordering the standoff is significantly cheaper if you don't all the materials necessary already, although it does require shipping from EK.


I see what you mean! I am hoping to keep my backplate so thanks for the elaboration. Though if I were to go the regular way, would M3x6 work to hold the backplate on? Ive read on this thread (long ways back) that will work. But Im not 100% Sure!


----------



## Scarlet-Tech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maleton3*
> 
> I see what you mean! I am hoping to keep my backplate so thanks for the elaboration. Though if I were to go the regular way, would M3x6 work to hold the backplate on? Ive read on this thread (long ways back) that will work. But Im not 100% Sure!


They absolutely will work, yes. I like the x8 set just because you get the extra comfort of the threads grabbing. I used the M3x6 with my 780ti's pictured above.

If you are going to grind down the head of the screw, the M3x6 will be perfect and won't need the extra length. It's only need when the screw head is outside of the backplate.


----------



## Maleton3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarlet-Tech*
> 
> They absolutely will work, yes. I like the x8 set just because you get the extra comfort of the threads grabbing. I used the M3x6 with my 780ti's pictured above.
> 
> If you are going to grind down the head of the screw, the M3x6 will be perfect and won't need the extra length. It's only need when the screw head is outside of the backplate.


Sounds good! Thank you very much! Will post the results of how the backplate turns out when I finish that and my first custom loop when I get it setup!! Very excited to cool the card and the rest of my system!


----------



## eliteA92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> You're good, there is a spot where the connector goes between the five leds and the bios switch. You can definitely touch the pins with the probes, I did that before I bought the probe it connector, but you do run the risk of shorting the card out if you have shaky hands and aren't careful on what you're probing.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had good luck with the readouts that software gave me. The voltage readout was always significantly higher on the dmm than what software was showing me.


Thank you! Very interesting, I didn't know that. I will try to get that Probe It Cable. Or maybe some similar connectors only for the 2 pins I will be measuring each time. Maybe something like the small connectors between motherboard pins and case switches will be good. I am pretty sure that if I don't do that way I will short circuit something.









Any other opinion about maximum "safe" voltage for OCing a GTX 780 classy?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliteA92*
> 
> Thank you! Very interesting, I didn't know that. I will try to get that Probe It Cable. Or maybe some similar connectors only for the 2 pins I will be measuring each time. Maybe something like the small connectors between motherboard pins and case switches will be good. I am pretty sure that if I don't do that way I will short circuit something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other opinion about maximum "safe" voltage for OCing a GTX 780 classy?


Yeah, that's prolly the safest way to do it. Oh on the classified tool, there should be a pwm frequency slider. Try setting that at 416kHz and see if it helps you gain any MHz.


----------



## Maleton3

Anyone have any idea what the Classy OC BIOS on page 1 uses vs the stock LN2 BIOS? Thanks!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maleton3*
> 
> Anyone have any idea what the Classy OC BIOS on page 1 uses vs the stock LN2 BIOS? Thanks!


what do you mean "uses"?


----------



## Maleton3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> what do you mean "uses"?


Just meant, what are the changes made to it vs the LN2 BIOS.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maleton3*
> 
> Just meant, what are the changes made to it vs the LN2 BIOS.


Well unless there are changes made to it deep within the coding, the only difference visible in maxwell bios tweaker is a higher fan rpm limmit.


----------



## Maleton3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Well unless there are changes made to it deep within the coding, the only difference visible in maxwell bios tweaker is a higher fan rpm limmit.


I see, in that case, are there any custom BIOSs you recommend using?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maleton3*
> 
> I see, in that case, are there any custom BIOSs you recommend using?


You can head over to mr-dark's custom 900 series bios thread and post your stock bios and he will mod it. You can specify what you want or you can rely on him to just make you one.

If i wasnt in the middle of playing with this 5960x id offer to make you one myself. But mr-dark is great, lots of people love his bios.


----------



## Daark

In the classified 780 (no ti) r4 skynet bios, does the 600W mean that i need more than 600W psu output?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daark*
> 
> In the classified 780 (no ti) r4 skynet bios, does the 600W mean that i need more than 600W psu output?


600w power limit means the card can hit up to 600w power limit before it throttles. Typically you only need a good 550w power supply for a GTX 780 system. Crank up the volts on the 780, 1.4+, then you'll need a beefier unit or your system will shut down under load.


----------



## Daark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 600w power limit means the card can hit up to 600w power limit before it throttles. Typically you only need a good 550w power supply for a GTX 780 system. Crank up the volts on the 780, 1.4+, then you'll need a beefier unit or your system will shut down under load.


Okay, thanks, then i can flash the bios and overclock a little at least


----------



## Daark

I've hit some kind of clock speed wall with my classy 780 running skyn3t's rev4 bios. I've made 1150Mhz the base clock and i use afterburner too which clock i can jump too, but when i add 75Mhx with AB it only goes up to 1215Mhz, should be 1225Mhz. Any thoughts?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daark*
> 
> I've hit some kind of clock speed wall with my classy 780 running skyn3t's rev4 bios. I've made 1150Mhz the base clock and i use afterburner too which clock i can jump too, but when i add 75Mhx with AB it only goes up to 1215Mhz, should be 1225Mhz. Any thoughts?


You need to go up in steps of 13MHz, so try +78MHz and that should be the ticket.


----------



## Daark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> You need to go up in steps of 13MHz, so try +78MHz and that should be the ticket.


That didn't work, it's still pinned to 1215Mhz... I can send my bios if you want to look at it if something is wrong with some setting with boost or something.


----------



## Maleton3

Hey guys, so I was just installing my EKWB 780 Classy block on my 980 Ti Classified. I was screwing on the screws on the back and my hand slipped when it was tightened. So my screwdriver jumped a bit and dragged or jumped a tiny bit across the back of the PCB (on the right side side of this area: )

There is no visible damage, and I don't believe anything came off, so is it fine? Or do I need to wait another few months to purchase another..I obviously can't boot up the PC right now as there isn't actually any water or tubing done yet. Thanks


----------



## KickAssCop

Should be fine unless you knocked off a component/part of the PCB.


----------



## Daark

How do you use the overvoltage thing? I applied 1,3V but it was still only using 1,21V or whatever.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daark*
> 
> How do you use the overvoltage thing? I applied 1,3V but it was still only using 1,21V or whatever.


Youll need to use px16(with overvolt enabled i believe) or a DMM and probe it adapter to view voltage on the classy/kingpin. All other software sensors will only read 1.212v max.


----------



## Daark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Youll need to use px16(with overvolt enabled i believe) or a DMM and probe it adapter to view voltage on the classy/kingpin. All other software sensors will only read 1.212v max.


Oh okay, i'll download it when i come home. Does the overvoltage program have to be on to work? but can you help me with another problem? My overclock doesn't wanna work with me.
Here's what happens.


----------



## johnd0e

@Daark im assuming your talking about the classy voltage tool? If so i believe you can close it out and it will still apply the voltage, dont quote me on that though becuase i havent actually tested it to be sure..i always just leave the tool open in the backround.

im not home right now (working) i can look into your overclock when i get home.

If you get home before me, maybe try going back to an older driver? I know 364.72 has had problems, i personaly have had problems with it using realbench(as did other people), it seems to be a buggy driver.


----------



## Daark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> @Daark im assuming your talking about the classy voltage tool? If so i believe you can close it out and it will still apply the voltage, dont quote me on that though becuase i havent actually tested it to be sure..i always just leave the tool open in the backround.
> 
> im not home right now (working) i can look into your overclock when i get home.
> 
> If you get home before me, maybe try going back to an older driver? I know 364.72 has had problems, i personaly have had problems with it using realbench(as did other people), it seems to be a buggy driver.


Yeah, i'm talking about the classy overvoltage tool. i'll rollback to a older driver and test and if the clocks get normal i'll report back.


----------



## Daark

@johnd0e It did not work to rollback to older driver (362.00), it's still not going above 1215MHz even though i've overclocked to 1227Mhz and my voltage is not going to 1.3v, only goes to 1,212v...


----------



## johnd0e

@Daark i assume you rebooted the system after driver rollback and after enabling overvolt and overboost? And reapplied all your nvidia control panel settings after the rollback? Also most people recomend using DDU to completely uninstall the old driver instead of using the rollback feature, just so you get a clean install. Not saying it will change anything but just throwing out ideas.

Anyways, send me your bios or post it here and ill look at it when i get home.


----------



## Daark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> @Daark i assume you rebooted the system after driver rollback and after enabling overvolt and overboost? And reapplied all your nvidia control panel settings after the rollback? Also most people recomend using DDU to completely uninstall the old driver instead of using the rollback feature, just so you get a clean install. Not saying it will change anything but just throwing out ideas.
> 
> Anyways, send me your bios or post it here and ill look at it when i get home.


I restarted after everything and stuff. Here's the bios

GK110Daark.zip 133k .zip file


Edit: atm i'm trying skyn3t's rev4 bios (the bios in the zip is based on skyn3t's) completly untouched to see if all this clock stuff is my doing or something. Also gonna try the DDU thing to uninstall the drivers.

edit 2: Nope, that didn't work either, it's starting to feel like my card is broken.









Edit 3: Last thing, i've kinda fixed the problem, now if i want a overclock i just set it 13Mhz higher in PX16 and i get the wanted oc which is 13Mhz lower, really weird.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daark*
> 
> I restarted after everything and stuff. Here's the bios
> 
> GK110Daark.zip 133k .zip file
> 
> 
> Edit: atm i'm trying skyn3t's rev4 bios (the bios in the zip is based on skyn3t's) completly untouched to see if all this clock stuff is my doing or something. Also gonna try the DDU thing to uninstall the drivers.
> 
> edit 2: Nope, that didn't work either, it's starting to feel like my card is broken.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 3: Last thing, i've kinda fixed the problem, now if i want a overclock i just set it 13Mhz higher in PX16 and i get the wanted oc which is 13Mhz lower, really weird.


yea that does sound weird. im not 100% familiar with kepler cards so im not sure if thats normal or not. the bios looks fine from what i can tell, a bit strange compared to maxwell, but voltage tables look to be correct, the boost disabled mod looks funny becuase of the 1149.0 in the common tab but 1150.0 in the boost states and clock states...might be a kepler thing though.

is your voltage displaying correctly now too? might be worth it to run out to a hardware store and pick up a cheap 30$ DMM and then order the EVGA probe it kit.

sorry i cant be much help, ill try to research kepler cards a bit more so maybe i can be more helpful if your problems don't get resolved.


----------



## Vencenzo

No luck getting my 980 gtx ti classified over 1.200 yet. Tried oc vbios, tried the tool, tried setting 1.281 P00-P002 in vbios. Still locked at 1.200. I know gpu-z doesn't work but PX16 isn't showing any increase and the max OC I can get hasn't changed at all.

I won't complain about 1531/3549 @ 1.200 but I'm only at 41c full load. I gave the gpu a ek block and it's own loop independent from cpu loop with 2 rads and 8 fans. So I was hoping to push at least 1.28.

I read quite a bit of this thread but I didn't spot any tricks to getting above 1.2 on the classy 980 gtx ti yet. Maybe I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Daark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> yea that does sound weird. im not 100% familiar with kepler cards so im not sure if thats normal or not. the bios looks fine from what i can tell, a bit strange compared to maxwell, but voltage tables look to be correct, the boost disabled mod looks funny becuase of the 1149.0 in the common tab but 1150.0 in the boost states and clock states...might be a kepler thing though.
> 
> is your voltage displaying correctly now too? might be worth it to run out to a hardware store and pick up a cheap 30$ DMM and then order the EVGA probe it kit.
> 
> sorry i cant be much help, ill try to research kepler cards a bit more so maybe i can be more helpful if your problems don't get resolved.


the voltage is not displaying correctly now either, but i can tell that it is applied, gonna try to change the voltage in KBT after school and if that doesn't work to display the correct voltage, i'll think about buying a DMM, could maybe loan one from school.

About those probes, are all classy probes the same? Because all i find is for the 680 classy.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daark*
> 
> the voltage is not displaying correctly now either, but i can tell that it is applied, gonna try to change the voltage in KBT after school and if that doesn't work to display the correct voltage, i'll think about buying a DMM, could maybe loan one from school.
> 
> About those probes, are all classy probes the same? Because all i find is for the 680 classy.


Yes the same probe it kit works for all classys.

https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000010


----------



## Daark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Yes the same probe it kit works for all classys.
> 
> https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000010


Okay nice, but at the moment i'm saving up for hardware to get a kraken G10 on my card, but after that i probably will buy a DMM and the probe it kit


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> No luck getting my 980 gtx ti classified over 1.200 yet. Tried oc vbios, tried the tool, tried setting 1.281 P00-P002 in vbios. Still locked at 1.200. I know gpu-z doesn't work but PX16 isn't showing any increase and the max OC I can get hasn't changed at all.
> 
> I won't complain about 1531/3549 @ 1.200 but I'm only at 41c full load. I gave the gpu a ek block and it's own loop independent from cpu loop with 2 rads and 8 fans. So I was hoping to push at least 1.28.
> 
> I read quite a bit of this thread but I didn't spot any tricks to getting above 1.2 on the classy 980 gtx ti yet. Maybe I'm doing something wrong.


Setting voltage in the bios only works if your going lower then stock, under 1.212v. Anything over that does nothing. However, ive been told that unlocking the hidden voltage sliders and setting max voltage to a specific number, like 1.212v, can help make things work. I dont know how true that is though since the classy tool worked for me without having to touch the voltage tables.

Other then that, px16 should work for displaying voltage when you enable overboost and overvolt. I dont use px16 personaly becuase i like AB and i use my DMM's for voltage, but i did try px16 awhile back just to see if it worked and it did work for me. Perhaps try removing px16 from your system then reinstalling? Also if your not using it already maybe try using the classy tool linked in the first post of this thread v2.1.2.


----------



## Daark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Setting voltage in the bios only works if your going lower then stock, under 1.212v. Anything over that does nothing. However, ive been told that unlocking the hidden voltage sliders and setting max voltage to a specific number, like 1.212v, can help make things work. I dont know how true that is though since the classy tool worked for me without having to touch the voltage tables.
> 
> Other then that, px16 should work for displaying voltage when you enable overboost and overvolt. I dont use px16 personaly becuase i like AB and i use my DMM's for voltage, but i did try px16 awhile back just to see if it worked and it did work for me. Perhaps try removing px16 from your system then reinstalling? Also if your not using it already maybe try using the classy tool linked in the first post of this thread v2.1.2.


i'll reinstall and see if anything gets better and if i get a DMM i dont have to care about that bug anymore, only thing now is why my overclock is 13Mhz lower than set in px16.

And i use the classy tool to get 1,3v.

edit: did not work by reinstalling and i still have the damn problem of not getting my overclocks being applied on startup.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daark*
> 
> i'll reinstall and see if anything gets better and if i get a DMM i dont have to care about that bug anymore, only thing now is why my overclock is 13Mhz lower than set in px16.
> 
> And i use the classy tool to get 1,3v.
> 
> edit: did not work by reinstalling and i still have the damn problem of not getting my overclocks being applied on startup.


Just for the heck of it, why dont you try AB and see if it fixes your start up and 13mhz over value problems.i really dont know what to tell you sadly, hopefullu somebody with more knowledge will come in soon to help ya.


----------



## Daark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Just for the heck of it, why dont you try AB and see if it fixes your start up and 13mhz over value problems.i really dont know what to tell you sadly, hopefullu somebody with more knowledge will come in soon to help ya.


i'll try, thanks for the help.

Edit: By doing that my overclock being off with 13Mhz is fixed, but now in AB it's not showing max voltage (1.212v)... i applied 1.3v with the tool and i think it was applies by looking at the temps, I'll play around a bit more and see if i can fix both.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daark*
> 
> i'll try, thanks for the help.
> 
> Edit: By doing that my overclock being off with 13Mhz is fixed, but now in AB it's not showing max voltage (1.212v)... i applied 1.3v with the tool and i think it was applies by looking at the temps, I'll play around a bit more and see if i can fix both.


You wont be able to view voltage over 1.212v with afterburner, i believe i read somewere there is a way to mod AB to make it work but just as the stock program it will only display 1.212v max with the classies/kingpin.

Even though its not displaying in AB,gpu-z, etc. It should still be applied via the tool if the tool is working. Hinestly the best way to know for sure is with a DMM so if you can get your hands on one id say thats your best option. Dunno what else to tell ya, sorry.


----------



## Vencenzo

Thanks for the feedback John.

Only needed to use the tool and highlight overboost in PX16. It was throwing me off a bit that vbios didn't work but the tool does.

1590/1980 @ 46c now with 1.281 NVVDD and 1.62 FBVDD .


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback John.
> 
> Only needed to use the tool and highlight overboost in PX16. It was throwing me off a bit that vbios didn't work but the tool does.
> 
> 1590/1980 @ 46c now with 1.281 NVVDD and 1.62 FBVDD .


Wow, nice clocks. Glad you got it working! Have fun pushing it.


----------



## Daark

What does the FBVDD, PEXVDD and PWM Freq and how to use them to get the highest oc in the classy tools? NVVDD is vcore, that's what i know


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daark*
> 
> What does the FBVDD, PEXVDD and PWM Freq and how to use them to get the highest oc in the classy tools? NVVDD is vcore, that's what i know


Fbvdd is your memory voltage, pexvdd is your pcie voltage. Pwm frequency affects voltage delivery.

On air with my 980ti classy i try to stay 1.65v and below on the memory simply becuase i dont know how hot my memory is getting and dont want to cook it. 1.64v is enough to get me 2200mhz+ on memory if its cold enough.

As for pcie voltage that is only needed if youve adjusted your bclk in the motherboard bios and it affects your pcie lanes. Im not sure what values to set if you have adjusted bclk as ive never played with it or looked into it much.

The 980ti doesnt work with pwm frequency so i cant be much help to you there, if you search this thread for pwm frequency i saw a few posts back around 2014 that people were talking about different frequencies to run, i believe you want to run highest frequency you can but not sure how to determine that sorry.

Hope that all makes some sense, i literally just rolled out of bed.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> The 980ti doesnt work with pwm frequency so i cant be much help to you there, if you search this thread for pwm frequency i saw a few posts back around 2014 that people were talking about different frequencies to run, i believe you want to run highest frequency you can but not sure how to determine that sorry.


With my GTX 980 KPE PWM Freq can be adjusted with the EVBot. From memory 800KHz, 1000KHz, 1333KHz are the supported freqs.


----------



## Daark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Fbvdd is your memory voltage, pexvdd is your pcie voltage. Pwm frequency affects voltage delivery.
> 
> On air with my 980ti classy i try to stay 1.65v and below on the memory simply becuase i dont know how hot my memory is getting and dont want to cook it. 1.64v is enough to get me 2200mhz+ on memory if its cold enough.
> 
> As for pcie voltage that is only needed if youve adjusted your bclk in the motherboard bios and it affects your pcie lanes. Im not sure what values to set if you have adjusted bclk as ive never played with it or looked into it much.
> 
> The 980ti doesnt work with pwm frequency so i cant be much help to you there, if you search this thread for pwm frequency i saw a few posts back around 2014 that people were talking about different frequencies to run, i believe you want to run highest frequency you can but not sure how to determine that sorry.
> 
> Hope that all makes some sense, i literally just rolled out of bed.


okay, thanks, i have soon reached my max oc on air, but i can most likely push the memory a little bit more.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> With my GTX 980 KPE PWM Freq can be adjusted with the EVBot. From memory 800KHz, 1000KHz, 1333KHz are the supported freqs.


EVbot? Whats that... OH YEAH we were supposed to have a keyboard available with EVbot like 2 years ago W.T.H. is up with EVGA? no updates nothing


----------



## bigblock990

Does anyone have the stock "normal" bios for 980 KPE they could upload here?

Previous owner flashed the ln2 bios over the normal spot.

Thanks


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Does anyone have the stock "normal" bios for 980 KPE they could upload here?
> 
> Previous owner flashed the ln2 bios over the normal spot.
> 
> Thanks


I've a zip with all three BIOS files on my MEGA
https://mega.nz/#!hIVjjJIZ!3pn9OujapW-nR3Qmbz-aLA8nXfLrURwuRMRexVq9gBY

Let me know if that works.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> I've a zip with all three BIOS files on my MEGA
> https://mega.nz/#!hIVjjJIZ!3pn9OujapW-nR3Qmbz-aLA8nXfLrURwuRMRexVq9gBY
> 
> Let me know if that works.


Worked great, Thanks!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> EVbot? Whats that... OH YEAH we were supposed to have a keyboard available with EVbot like 2 years ago W.T.H. is up with EVGA? no updates nothing


Actually it was last year, and they're currently saying it will be available sometime this year.


----------



## sdmf74

I was being slightly sarcastic but I cant get anyone from EVGA to say a word about it


----------



## 4thKor

Without going through over 2000 pages I was wondering if any of you guys new of voltage limiting resistors on the 980 KPE. I recall an article by "Tin" describing just that and his method for overcoming this obstacle. Just looking for clarification and maybe even a link to verify the above.
All help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dwofzz

Guys, just a quick question should I consider going for a GTX 980 Ti K|NGP|N rather than a Classified?


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Without going through over 2000 pages I was wondering if any of you guys new of voltage limiting resistors on the 980 KPE. I recall an article by "Tin" describing just that and his method for overcoming this obstacle. Just looking for clarification and maybe even a link to verify the above.
> All help would be greatly appreciated!


http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/

The 980 KPE has the R002 resistors. The resistance is much lower than the reference card which means the power limit is almost totally disabled.

When I using the LN2 BIOS one single GPU was pulling 400W alone at 1.35V. I prefer the LN2 BIOS for daily use since everything runs cooler...bizarrely.

The card doesn't need a power limit mod. All it needs is a BIOS flash (The XOC BIOS) according to the Uncork guide: https://xdevs.com/evga/980ti/Ti_KPE_OC_Guide.pdf


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Guys, just a quick question should I consider going for a GTX 980 Ti K|NGP|N rather than a Classified?


What are your plans? Any ln2/dice in the forseeable future? If yes then go for the kingpin, if no then the classy will be just fine for you, and it will still give you enough features to let you dable into ln2 if one day you decide to try it.

The kingpin is built to run like a freight train on ln2, but on air/water it will do the same as any other good 980ti.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Guys, just a quick question should I consider going for a GTX 980 Ti K|NGP|N rather than a Classified?


I'll second what johnd0e said - if you aren't going subzero, all you get alongside the additional features that the Kingpin has over the Classified is a lighter wallet. 24/7, and even benchmark performance will be pretty much the same between the two cards when air or watercooling is involved. I'd personally prefer to keep the extra 130 euros in my pocket (using pricing from the 78%+ bins), because even though the Kingpins are currently on sale that's still a fairly hefty increase in price over the Classified... Or if you're ordering from the US, it's a $375 USD difference because there is no Kingpin sale over on the North American site and all they have is the 80% ASIC bins at present.

On a 24/7 rig, I'd much rather put that kind of cash into things that will tend to show a better day to day performance: better processor, more RAM (useful if you do a lot of multi-tasking, or certain BOINC projects), faster RAM (helps with minimum and average frame rates), bigger SSD, additional/bigger/fancier monitor, fancier case with more features, watercooling blocks and/or radiators/fans, etc


----------



## Dwofzz

*and even benchmark performance will be pretty much the same between the two cards when air or watercooling is involved*
This was the answer I was looking for, since the difference between my GTX 780 classy 780 ti classy and 780 Ti K|NGP|N is tremendous, the K|NGP|N smokes both of the other classy's when it comes to performance / overclocking capability. But it seems like the gap between K|NGP|N and classys has been narrowed down to almost zero when it comes to air/ water these days..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

If the Classy has Hynix vram, then the KPE will be a tad faster clock for clock because it uses Samsung vram.

Some 980 ti Classies use Samsung chips now.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> If the Classy has Hynix vram, then the KPE will be a tad faster clock for clock because it uses Samsung vram.
> 
> Some 980 ti Classies use Samsung chips now.


Some 980 Classies shipped with Samsung VRAM. Later models probably came with Hynix.


----------



## johnd0e

My two 980ti classies from newegg both came with samsung memory. One is 82% asic and one is 69.4% asic. Both are good to about 1540mhz core and 2153mhz(8612mhz) memory on air.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Some 980 Classies shipped with Samsung VRAM. Later models probably came with Hynix.


IIRC 980Ti Classifieds originally shipped with Hynix but EVGA swapped to Samsung memory for their later production variants.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> IIRC 980Ti Classifieds originally shipped with Hynix but EVGA swapped to Samsung memory for their later production variants.


I'm talking about the *980* Classy. They were originally Samsung but switched to Hynix i think when the 980 KPE launched. To make the KPE more appealing i think.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> I'm talking about the *980* Classy. They were originally Samsung but switched to Hynix i think when the 980 KPE launched. To make the KPE more appealing i think.


Yes - Just pointing out the reverse switch on the 980Ti's...

Maybe a marketing move or could have been due to supply issues during production schedules - who knows..?


----------



## Daark

When i push 1.35v at my 780 classy i get some major throttling, does this mean i have a too weak PSU? or it is something else?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daark*
> 
> When i push 1.35v at my 780 classy i get some major throttling, does this mean i have a too weak PSU? or it is something else?


whats your perfcap in gpu-z?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daark*
> 
> When i push 1.35v at my 780 classy i get some major throttling, does this mean i have a too weak PSU? or it is something else?


What are your temps?

What power supply do you have?

We need more info


----------



## Daark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> whats your perfcap in gpu-z?


It says "pwr"


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daark*
> 
> It says "pwr"


Then its either your psu or you need to raise your cards power limit higher(if your not already at the max your connectors can supply). What psu are you using?


----------



## Daark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Then its either your psu or you need to raise your cards power limit higher(if your not already at the max your connectors can supply). What psu are you using?


using a RM650 and the throttling starts before reaching max temps.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daark*
> 
> using a RM650 and the throttling starts before reaching max temps.


Yeah you're probably coming close to a power limit. Additional volts increases power usage.


----------



## Daark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Yeah you're probably coming close to a power limit. Additional volts increases power usage.


well of course it does







then i'll just be happy with what i can do at lower voltage.

Edit: i tried the same voltage but with 150% power target and didn't get the throttling this time.


----------



## johnd0e

You can go into your bios and raise your power limit. Max values are 75w for pcie slot, 150w for 6 pin power and 225w for 8 pin power.

Edit: disregard untill you run out of adjustment in your overclocking software.


----------



## Daark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> You can go into your bios and raise your power limit. Max values are 75w for pcie slot, 150w for 6 pin power and 225w for 8 pin power.
> 
> Edit: disregard untill you run out of adjustment in your overclocking software.


i think skyn3t already did all that


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daark*
> 
> i think skyn3t already did all that


Gotcha, i was assuming you were still on stock bios. Carry on good sir.


----------



## Daark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Gotcha, i was assuming you were still on stock bios. Carry on good sir.


Oh, sorry about that







Have a great day/night


----------



## savage24x

Currently at 1.212v, +100 core, +400 memory, 135% power target, 80C max target, and I'm getting 40-50 FPS on Battlefield 4 at 1080p with a mix of Ultra/High settings. This is with a 780 Classified. All my friends with 770's and 780's are claiming they're getting 100FPS minimum throughout all of their games, but mine will run 120 for a moment then 30-60 the next and back up. I'm lost. Any suggestions on where to start?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage24x*
> 
> Currently at 1.212v, +100 core, +400 memory, 135% power target, 80C max target, and I'm getting 40-50 FPS on Battlefield 4 at 1080p with a mix of Ultra/High settings. This is with a 780 Classified. All my friends with 770's and 780's are claiming they're getting 100FPS minimum throughout all of their games, but mine will run 120 for a moment then 30-60 the next and back up. I'm lost. Any suggestions on where to start?


what is your core clock with +100mhz? what are you temps like? what is your GPU and CPU usage while playing? are your friends playing with the exact same settings as you?


----------



## savage24x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> what is your core clock with +100mhz? what are you temps like? what is your GPU and CPU usage while playing? are your friends playing with the exact same settings as you?


Core Clock: 1202MHz
Core Temp: 61-63C
CPU is an i5 2500k overclocked to 4.5GHz running stable and... it's running at 100 utilization???
Yep, same settings or higher.


----------



## Dwofzz

So I got myself a GTX 980 ti classified, now here is my second question is there a way of disabling vdroop? since its to damn high.. if I apply 1,25 i droops to 1.2 ~ when the gpu is under load ?!


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> So I got myself a GTX 980 ti classified, now here is my second question is there a way of disabling vdroop? since its to damn high.. if I apply 1,25 i droops to 1.2 ~ when the gpu is under load ***?!


Are you using DMM to measure voltage? If you are using stock bios, when the card is being throttled by power limit the voltage and core speed will drop.

To answer question, you can disable vdroop with EVBot.


----------



## Dwofzz

I use a custom ln2 bios with all 3 volt sliders unlocked, main slider is at 1,212v and a power limit of 142 % ( 500w) so there is no performancecap.. And yes i use a mm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Are you using DMM to measure voltage? If you are using stock bios, when the card is being throttled by power limit the voltage and core speed will drop.
> 
> To answer question, you can disable vdroop with EVBot.


----------



## bigblock990

I don't have 980ti to play with, but 50mv droop seems excessive. On my 980 kpe's I see ~20mv droop, then if I disable vdroop with evbot, I get ~ +10mv from current votage setting under load.


----------



## Dwofzz

Seemes odd to me aswell, I'm going to play around with it some more! Which I had a Evbot tho







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> I don't have 980ti to play with, but 50mv droop seems excessive. On my 980 kpe's I see ~20mv droop, then if I disable vdroop with evbot, I get ~ +10mv from current votage setting under load.


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Seemes odd to me aswell, I'm going to play around with it some more! Which I had a Evbot tho


Changed battery in my mm and had a friend lend me his Evbot so I could disable vdroop, landed at a max gamestable clock of 1515 / 8196 MHz ( my card have sammy's so i could take the mem higher but I see no reason for it ) and a max stable bench clock so far of 1540 MHz I just which it could be game stable at that clock but my classy doesn't like voltage at all, I get the most out of it at 1193 Mv ( 1.21v with mm )


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Seemes odd to me aswell, I'm going to play around with it some more! Which I had a Evbot tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed battery in my mm and had a friend lend me his Evbot so I could disable vdroop, landed at a max gamestable clock of 1515 / 8196 MHz ( my card have sammy's so i could take the mem higher but I see no reason for it ) and a max stable bench clock so far of 1540 MHz I just which it could be game stable at that clock but my classy doesn't like voltage at all, I get the most out of it at 1193 Mv ( 1.21v with mm )
Click to expand...

You could also get a custom bios from Mr-Dark, I had one done from him, for my KPE, he does good work.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


----------



## Paulie AU

Before I start moving sliders around on the Classified Voltage Controller can anyone clear up for me the voltages? I am using a 980 Classified with modded bios.

When I launch the Classified Controller I get.

NVVDD - Stock is at 0.87000v (Assume this is gpu core voltage?)
FBVDD - Stock is at 1.60v (Is this memory voltage or input?)
PEXVDD - Stock is at 1.055v (Not sure if this is memory or input?)

I do not have the Probe it connectors as they are not sold in Australia. EVGA were super helpful in confirming they are not sold in Aus....... Thanks for that.









To be honest this is the first card I have been able to tweak voltages with without a hardmod. Currently it is only on water. I don't have a GPU pot yet.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulie AU*
> 
> Before I start moving sliders around on the Classified Voltage Controller can anyone clear up for me the voltages? I am using a 980 Classified with modded bios.
> 
> When I launch the Classified Controller I get.
> 
> NVVDD - Stock is at 0.87000v (Assume this is gpu core voltage?)
> FBVDD - Stock is at 1.60v (Is this memory voltage or input?)
> PEXVDD - Stock is at 1.055v (Not sure if this is memory or input?)
> 
> I do not have the Probe it connectors as they are not sold in Australia. EVGA were super helpful in confirming they are not sold in Aus....... Thanks for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest this is the first card I have been able to tweak voltages with without a hardmod. Currently it is only on water. I don't have a GPU pot yet.


I'm pretty sure NVVDD is gpu core voltage, FBVDD is memory voltage and PEXVDD is pcie slot voltage.


----------



## Paulie AU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> I'm pretty sure NVVDD is gpu core voltage, FBVDD is memory voltage and PEXVDD is pcie slot voltage.


Ok thanks I will have a play.

Currently on water the card is benching 1605/8000 no problems. Need to turn things up a bit but my Skylake is dead so back on X79 and needing to relearn that.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulie AU*
> 
> Ok thanks I will have a play.
> 
> Currently on water the card is benching 1605/8000 no problems. Need to turn things up a bit but my Skylake is dead so back on X79 and needing to relearn that.


Wow that's really good. I also have a 980 classified (3988) and currently running at 1506mhz/2000mhz 24/7 on air but I just ordered a waterblock and a backplate 10 minutes ago so I will play with my card when stuff shows up.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys I got 2 new classified SC evga cards.

Using anywhere, is Kboost the best way to OC?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys I got 2 new classified SC evga cards.
> 
> Using anywhere, is Kboost the best way to OC?


Kboost is something that's great for benching as it can help keep voltages nice and stable, but I personally wouldn't use it 24/7 unless I was trying to get a bit more ppd for BOINC or [email protected] Or wanting more heat in the room.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Kboost is something that's great for benching as it can help keep voltages nice and stable, but I personally wouldn't use it 24/7 unless I was trying to get a bit more ppd for BOINC or [email protected] Or wanting more heat in the room.


OK I'll turn it off. I thought I was getting more juice. I've been really lazy to O/C. I still need to overclock.net my cpu


----------



## Maleton3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> My two 980ti classies from newegg both came with samsung memory. One is 82% asic and one is 69.4% asic. Both are good to about 1540mhz core and 2153mhz(8612mhz) memory on air.


Woah, man, how are you hitting 1540 on air? I had a difficult time reaching 1500 on air with a 78.9% ASIC. Are you living in a freezer to get really cool air through there as I experienced the card got too hot to run any benchmark and caused anything past 1500 with fans at 100% to crash! I'm only hitting 1540 area on water currently! Seriously though, how did you manage that? I haven't seen most people hit anywhere close to 1540 on air before...usually water due to the temp difference. By the way, I mean this with no dis respect, I am really just impressed you got 1540 on air


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maleton3*
> 
> Woah, man, how are you hitting 1540 on air? I had a difficult time reaching 1500 on air with a 78.9% ASIC. Are you living in a freezer to get really cool air through there as I experienced the card got too hot to run any benchmark and caused anything past 1500 with fans at 100% to crash! I'm only hitting 1540 area on water currently! Seriously though, how did you manage that? I haven't seen most people hit anywhere close to 1540 on air before...usually water due to the temp difference. By the way, I mean this with no dis respect, I am really just impressed you got 1540 on air


1540 is by no means stable on my cards, but i can run it for a couple benchmarks before i need to back off. as long as i can keep the cards below 50c during a benchmark they will run at 1540mhz. ambient temps were around 20c for those runs with all fans on max. my bios is just a run of the mill boost disabled bios with 500w TDP, so no shenanigans there.

heres a single card 1540 run from the 3d fanboy comp.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8064293



here is sli 1535 run during same comp.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11130732



1530 sli same comp.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8033427



havent run my cards very hard since the competition so dont have any up to date screen shots/links to scores. going to run some more now that there is a competition for hwbot team points so maybe ill have some new screen shots later tonight.


----------



## Maleton3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> 1540 is by no means stable on my cards, but i can run it for a couple benchmarks before i need to back off. as long as i can keep the cards below 50c during a benchmark they will run at 1540mhz. ambient temps were around 20c for those runs with all fans on max. my bios is just a run of the mill boost disabled bios with 500w TDP, so no shenanigans there.
> 
> heres a single card 1540 run from the 3d fanboy comp.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8064293
> 
> 
> 
> here is sli 1535 run during same comp.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11130732
> 
> 
> 
> 1530 sli same comp.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8033427
> 
> 
> 
> havent run my cards very hard since the competition so dont have any up to date screen shots/links to scores. going to run some more now that there is a competition for hwbot team points so maybe ill have some new screen shots later tonight.


Dang man, very nice, very nice! Whats the voltage for when you were running 1540 on those cards? Couldn't see em correctly in the screenshots! Were the cards running in an open air test bench vs a case? Whats the setup like on that? Very cool that you got to do a comp too.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maleton3*
> 
> Dang man, very nice, very nice! Whats the voltage for when you were running 1540 on those cards? Couldn't see em correctly in the screenshots! Were the cards running in an open air test bench vs a case? Whats the setup like on that? Very cool that you got to do a comp too.


the firstrike single card @1540 was at 1.21875v via the classy tool which is 1.24v on my DMM.

the vantage sli run @1535Mhz was at 1.2125v via the classy tool wich would be around ~1.23v DMM.

the firestrike SLI run @1530mhz was at 1.1875v via the classy tool wich is around 1.2v DMM.

(with my lower asic card im able to run 1540mhz @ 1.1875 single card, for some reason my higher asic cant do that, i blame it on all the other components on the card being of lesser quality. but who knows.)

cards are in a phanteks enthoo evolv ATX tower. side panel off and front panel removed. going to be buying an open air test bench soon though.

the comp was open to the whole forum, just like the curent one. just go down to the benchmark sub forum and you'll find benchmark competitions. last month was a memory competition, this month is HWbot team points.

i have an evbot now so im going to be playing more with PWM frequency and see what more i can get out of them.


----------



## Maleton3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> the firstrike single card @1540 was at 1.21875v via the classy tool which is 1.24v on my DMM.
> 
> the vantage sli run @1535Mhz was at 1.2125v via the classy tool wich would be around ~1.23v DMM.
> 
> the firestrike SLI run @1530mhz was at 1.1875v via the classy tool wich is around 1.2v DMM.
> 
> (with my lower asic card im able to run 1540mhz @ 1.1875 single card, for some reason my higher asic cant do that, i blame it on all the other components on the card being of lesser quality. but who knows.)
> 
> cards are in a phanteks enthoo evolv ATX tower. side panel off and front panel removed. going to be buying an open air test bench soon though.
> 
> the comp was open to the whole forum, just like the curent one. just go down to the benchmark sub forum and you'll find benchmark competitions. last month was a memory competition, this month is HWbot team points.
> 
> i have an evbot now so im going to be playing more with PWM frequency and see what more i can get out of them.


Awesome results man! Yeah, who knows whats up with ASIC...It doesn't seem to mean much really. Just an E-Penis thing "yo, bro...my ASIC is higher than yours". Btw, where do ya get a DMM or EVBot? Cant seem to find em, any recommendations on what to get and how to test? I know the Classy has a probe it kit...but idk if that comes with a way to check the voltage. My Motherboard crapped out a few days ago, so I gotta wait a few days to get back to the OC!


----------



## alancsalt

DMM - any hardware or electronics store.

EVBot - Discontinued back in 2013 due to pressure from NVIDIA I think. GTX680 days. You would be looking for a second hand one. I guess cards still have the port.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maleton3*
> 
> Awesome results man! Yeah, who knows whats up with ASIC...It doesn't seem to mean much really. Just an E-Penis thing "yo, bro...my ASIC is higher than yours". Btw, where do ya get a DMM or EVBot? Cant seem to find em, any recommendations on what to get and how to test? I know the Classy has a probe it kit...but idk if that comes with a way to check the voltage. My Motherboard crapped out a few days ago, so I gotta wait a few days to get back to the OC!


DMM is easy to get, just run to your local hardware store or you can shop online for digital multimeter and pick up whatever is in your budget that has decent reviews. im using two klein tools MM600 meters i picked up for like 70$ each.

Probe it kit is also easy to get, just order from evga, same probe it connector works for all the classy and kingpin cards. the probe it connector is literally just a connector to allow you to plug your DMM into. without a DMM its just wires hanging off your card doing nothing haha.

the Evbot will be your hardest thing to find since they dont produce them anymore, i got lucky and snagged one up off a forum member in the market place recently. theyre also not cheap either, i paid 150$ for mine which is a good price. some people want more for them.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> DMM - any hardware or electronics store.
> 
> EVBot - Discontinued back in 2013 due to pressure from NVIDIA I think. GTX680 days. You would be looking for a second hand one. I guess cards still have the port.


There is word the new z10 keyboard they're coming out with has an EVbot built in, but it keeps being delayed.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> There is word the new z10 keyboard they're coming out with has an EVbot built in, but it keeps being delayed.


NVIDIA probably won't allow it. They seem to take the external voltage control thing very seriously. The ASUS, MSI and GALAX tools have never made it to retail i don't think. You'll see them besside some Pro/Extreme OCer and that's about it.

The occasional tool goes up for sale now and again.


----------



## johnd0e

yea i doubt nvidia will allow it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> NVIDIA probably won't allow it. They seem to take the external voltage control thing very seriously. The ASUS, MSI and GALAX tools have never made it to retail i don't think. You'll see them besside some Pro/Extreme OCer and that's about it.
> 
> The occasional tool goes up for sale now and again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> yea i doubt nvidia will allow it.


I don't know, it's hard to say, since it was originally CES, then Feb/Mar 2016, and now it's "in a few months". Jacob has occasionally tweeted about it, plus there's a whole thread dedicated to the keyboard itself: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558425/twitter-evga-z10-keyboard-with-built-in-evbot/0_20

I personally think it would be safe to presume that a company wouldn't regularly tease something if it weren't for the fact they were planning on releasing it.


----------



## greg1184

Just a head up, newegg's ebay site has the classified 980ti for $569.

EDIT: Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-DirectX-12-06G-P4-4997-KR-6GB-384-Bit-GDDR5-PCI-Express-/291724081067?hash=item43ec1c37ab:g:9hUAAOSwBnVW-7T8

Ends in 18 hours though.


----------



## johnd0e

played around with evbot a little bit. wanted to see how low of voltage i could go and still be able to complete firestrike at 1500mhz. i left my memory clock at 2153Mhz(8612Mhz)@1.64v and kept bumping down my core voltage and upped pwm frequency to try to combat instability. i managed to achieve 1500Mhz @ 1.16875v (1.188v DMM) w/ PWM @ 923kHz. stopped there for now, next up im going to see how much further i could push the core clock.

also tried out diasbling load line, but that didnt go over well. with load line enabled(factory preset) and 1.18125v applied via Evbot, my idle voltage would sit at 1.188v(DMM) and my load voltage would be 1.21v(DMM). disabling load line with the same applied voltage caused idle to go to 1.2v and load to increase drastically ranging between 1.25v and 1.28v wich instantly heated the cards up and caused a crash.


----------



## WolfVillage95

I currently own a 780 classified with the skynet bios and have been in the market for an upgraded PC so I've been thinking of letting my system go with the 780 classy. I was wondering if I factory reset my computer would the bios get corrupted or anything bad like that? If you yourself have advice on how I can prep my PC before I sell it I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## D3LTA KING

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> There is word the new z10 keyboard they're coming out with has an EVbot built in, but it keeps being delayed.


What else is new LOL


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3LTA KING*
> 
> What else is new LOL


Well, they came out with Titanium power supplies, so clearly they need Classified and Kingpin models of such, then all the planning for April Fool's 2017, then prepare for Ragnarok and then maybe the keyboard will be out


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Well, they came out with Titanium power supplies, so clearly they need Classified and Kingpin models of such, then all the planning for April Fool's 2017, then prepare for Ragnarok and then maybe the keyboard will be out


http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-Classified-EPS12V1650-120-PG-1500-VR/dp/B00CGYCNFI

did i hear classified powersupply?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-Classified-EPS12V1650-120-PG-1500-VR/dp/B00CGYCNFI
> 
> did i hear classified powersupply?


One step closer to the end of times.







Err, I mean I had forgotten those have been around for a while because I only have 15A breakers in the house, and nothing that needs that much power.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> NVIDIA probably won't allow it. They seem to take the external voltage control thing very seriously. The ASUS, MSI and GALAX tools have never made it to retail i don't think. You'll see them besside some Pro/Extreme OCer and that's about it.
> 
> The occasional tool goes up for sale now and again.


Pretty frustrating it keeps getting delayed, I was kinda hoping to get it b4 my gpu became obsolete. I think ive had two different kingpins since the Z10 keyboard was announced but I can't imagine why they would build and demo a prototype and hype around a product if they knew from the start it couldn't become a reality.
I became aware of evbot right at its EOL and wanted one since.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Pretty frustrating it keeps getting delayed, I was kinda hoping to get it b4 my gpu became obsolete. I think ive had two different kingpins since the Z10 keyboard was announced but I can't imagine why they would build and demo a prototype and hype around a product if they knew from the start it couldn't become a reality.
> I became aware of evbot right at its EOL and wanted one since.


I think it was just something for EVGA to show off. I can't see that keyboard coming out any day soon. Now i could be wrong, i don't work for EVGA or NVIDIA so who knows really.

The EVGA GTX 680 2Win Gemini is another product that never seen the light of day either. Despite having an entry in the product pages of EVGA.


----------



## D3LTA KING

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> One step closer to the end of times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Err, I mean I had forgotten those have been around for a while because I only have 15A breakers in the house, and nothing that needs that much power.


I currently own one of those bad boys







been working great me me so far in a few different builds I've done.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3LTA KING*
> 
> I currently own one of those bad boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been working great me me so far in a few different builds I've done.


When I have a house (and two or three dedicated 20A breakers) I have a strong suspicion a few of them will make their way into my benching rig, but for now I'm content with my 1000w G2's ^_^


----------



## FireBird1989

Hi,

Just benched my new 980 Ti Classy and found out that it doesn't like over-voltage at all. (using Classy voltage tool) (the card is watercooled)

On stock voltage it goes up to 1537MHz core and 8400MHz memory. Samsung memory and 77% ASIC. Adding any more voltage results in driver crashes.

On the other hand it loves to under-volt. I managed to get to 1575MHz on core at 1.156V on classy voltage tool and 8600MHz memory at 1.7V. What? Temps dont go over 40C.

My last 980 Strix loved to be overvolted to 1.4V and reached 1688MHz. Whats wrong with the Classy that it doesnt like voltage boost instead it likes less voltage.









GTX 980 Ti Classy

Core: 1575MHz at 1.15V (set in Classy voltage tool) Memory: 8400MHz at 1.6V



GTX 980 Strix

Core: 1688MHz at 1.45V - Memory: 8000MHz


----------



## D3LTA KING

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> When I have a house (and two or three dedicated 20A breakers) I have a strong suspicion a few of them will make their way into my benching rig, but for now I'm content with my 1000w G2's ^_^


Yea I tripped the breaker 3 times in the house before it wasn't fun LOL


----------



## paskowitz

Out of curiosity, is the "GPU Power" (TDP) readout in HWinfo accurate?


----------



## Airplanek8

Hey guys, so I've purchased an EVGA 980 Ti classified and I've flashed to the classy bios. I've noticed the power limit bar (afterburner) has increased from 115% to 141% now but when I change the voltage on MSI afterburner, it still remains at 1.212v.

I've gone into the MSI cfg and modified the following:
UnofficialOverclockingEULA = I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it
UnofficialOverclockingMode = 1
I've also unlocked the voltage control in the general settings of afterburner.

However, still no success on the voltage being changed. I've also tried the voltage tool provided in the initial post of the thread but nothing changes when i try to move it to say, 1.250v. It remains at 1.212v under load as reported by GPUZ and Afterburner.

I would appreciate any hints on what to do with the power limit bar now that it goes up to 141% (previously had it maxed at 115% prior to ClassyOC bios update) and how to get this voltage lock out of the way.

Thanks a lot for your help figuring this out!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airplanek8*
> 
> Hey guys, so I've purchased an EVGA 980 Ti classified and I've flashed to the classy bios. I've noticed the power limit bar (afterburner) has increased from 115% to 141% now but when I change the voltage on MSI afterburner, it still remains at 1.212v.
> 
> I've gone into the MSI cfg and modified the following:
> UnofficialOverclockingEULA = I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it
> UnofficialOverclockingMode = 1
> I've also unlocked the voltage control in the general settings of afterburner.
> 
> However, still no success on the voltage being changed. I've also tried the voltage tool provided in the initial post of the thread but nothing changes when i try to move it to say, 1.250v. It remains at 1.212v under load as reported by GPUZ and Afterburner.
> 
> I would appreciate any hints on what to do with the power limit bar now that it goes up to 141% (previously had it maxed at 115% prior to ClassyOC bios update) and how to get this voltage lock out of the way.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help figuring this out!


GPU-z and afterburner along with all other sensor readings will only ever report 1.212v max. you will need px16 with overvolt enabled or go get a DMM(Digital Multimeter)and EVGA probe it cable to read voltage.

also not sure if doing what you did in afterburner will actually allow voltage adjustment. best bet is to use the classy tool in the first post, or use PX16 overvoltage........or IF you can find an evbot that will work to.

as for power limit, you can just set it to 141% and forget about it.


----------



## Airplanek8

Thanks for your quick reply, buddy. I've uninstalled Afterburner and installed PX16 and enabled overvoltage. I moved it to +25mv since this is the only setting that will make the card remain at 1.212 while under load and prevent it from dipping below it. Also, I've noticed the power usage is not exceeding 56% while benchmarking (ClassyOC bios). Is this normal?

I still have no luck seeing any voltage increase on the PX16 by using the voltage tool or increasing it in the PX16 bar. I'm kind of trying to avoid going out and buying tools at the moment since I'm not constantly overclocking.

Thanks for your help, once again!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airplanek8*
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply, buddy. I've uninstalled Afterburner and installed PX16 and enabled overvoltage. I moved it to +25mv since this is the only setting that will make the card remain at 1.212 while under load and prevent it from dipping below it. Also, I've noticed the power usage is not exceeding 56% while benchmarking (ClassyOC bios). Is this normal?
> 
> I still have no luck seeing any voltage increase on the PX16 by using the voltage tool or increasing it in the PX16 bar. I'm kind of trying to avoid going out and buying tools at the moment since I'm not constantly overclocking.
> 
> Thanks for your help, once again!


enable overvolt and overboost in px16 and it should display voltage up to 1.3v.

56% power usage just means you using 56% of your allowed power, harder you push your card more power youll use.


----------



## Airplanek8

Perfect! I was able to start seeing the increases now. I've noticed though, that the actual reported voltage is lower than what I'm selecting. For example, running Heaven, selecting 1.275v actually puts out 1.230v and moves around a bit. Strangely enough, once I stop Heaven, it goes up to 1.265v.
Lastly, on the power percentage, I was a bit concerned since prior to the bios flash, it was putting out 111% power and after the flash, it doesn't exceed 60% while still running the same benchmarks as before.

You've been of great help Johnd0e! Thank you!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airplanek8*
> 
> Perfect! I was able to start seeing the increases now. I've noticed though, that the actual reported voltage is lower than what I'm selecting. For example, running Heaven, selecting 1.275v actually puts out 1.230v and moves around a bit. Strangely enough, once I stop Heaven, it goes up to 1.265v.
> Lastly, on the power percentage, I was a bit concerned since prior to the bios flash, it was putting out 111% power and after the flash, it doesn't exceed 60% while still running the same benchmarks as before.
> 
> You've been of great help Johnd0e! Thank you!


the fluctuation in voltage is due to vdroop.

the reason you were at 111% before and now are not exceeding 60% is because of your new powertables in the bios allowing you to go up to 141%. your still pulling the same amount of power as before.


----------



## Airplanek8

Ah, makes perfect sense on all remarks! I'm going to try to figure the vdroop on my motherboard and try to make this smaller, if possible. Would it be safe then if I make decisions on the voltage based on what's being reported as opposed to what my input is? I see that if I pick 1.231v it will only go up to 1.224v and remain there the entire time. So, I'm thinking I should try to aim for my values by what is being reported instead. Honestly, I'm not trying to go higher than 1.280v since my card will remain air cooled and my temperatures are currently at 68c under load with my fans at 75%.

Thank you again, JohnD0e!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airplanek8*
> 
> Ah, makes perfect sense on all remarks! I'm going to try to figure the vdroop on my motherboard and try to make this smaller, if possible. Would it be safe then if I make decisions on the voltage based on what's being reported as opposed to what my input is? I see that if I pick 1.231v it will only go up to 1.224v and remain there the entire time. So, I'm thinking I should try to aim for my values by what is being reported instead. Honestly, I'm not trying to go higher than 1.280v since my card will remain air cooled and my temperatures are currently at 68c under load with my fans at 75%.
> 
> Thank you again, JohnD0e!


the vdroop is built into the graphics card itself, it has nothing to do with motheboard. im not 100% sure but i think using the ln2 position on the cards bios switch might disable vdroop, if not then evbot would be the only way to disable vdroop. but i know even before i got my evbot i had no vdroop, and ive been on the ln2 side of my switch with a modded bios since day one.

also remember that software voltage reading is not 100% accurate. your actuall voltage readin could be a bit higher, for example when i set my cards to 1.25, my actual voltage is at 1.28 on a DMM.

worry more about your temps then you do your voltage. temperature will be your limiting factor not voltage. the card can handle quite a bit of volts, but your heat sink and fans can only cool so much. 68c is getting pretty toasty though, id say bump your voltage up another smidge if you must and see were your temps land, id probly stay below 75c.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> the vdroop is built into the graphics card itself, it has nothing to do with motheboard. im not 100% sure but i think using the ln2 position on the cards bios switch might disable vdroop, if not then evbot would be the only way to disable vdroop. but i know even before i got my evbot i had no vdroop, and ive been on the ln2 side of my switch with a modded bios since day one.


With and EVBot or by using the Classified controller Vdroop can be disabled. LN2 BIOS on my 980KPE does not disable vdroop.


----------



## 4thKor

Any of you guys had issues with bluescreen on EVBot? I've tried all the plug and unplug, different cables, and reset tricks I've been able to find.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> With and EVBot or by using the Classified controller Vdroop can be disabled. LN2 BIOS on my 980KPE does not disable vdroop.


The newest version off the classified controller doesnt allow for vdroop adjustment on the 980ti, at least not on my cards.

I know evbot has vdroop control.

And like i said, im not 100% sure about the ln2 switch. All i know is i have yet to see any note worthy vdroop using my dmm.


----------



## Airplanek8

Thanks for the tip. I can't find an EVbot anywhere and these fluctuations are killing my attempts at overclocks since the vcore is all over the place. Which controller are you referring to? At this point I need anything that will help me stabilize the voltage.

Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## johnd0e

youll have a hard time finding an EVbot, they are rare items currently since they have been discontinued years ago. when they do pop up expect to pay 150-200$ or more on one.

ill try some different versions of the classy tool and see if one gives Vdroop control and ill report back if i find one. in the meantime, try flipping your bios switch to the LN2 side so your red LED is lit on the back plate area of the card and see if that changes anything. the LN2 side also has the same 141% power limit your getting with your OC bios you flashed.

EDIT:

ive tried a couple versions of the Classy tool and none give me vdroop control. ill keep looking but its not to easy to find every version.

@dilster97 care to drop the version of the classy tool your using here for me to try?


----------



## Airplanek8

I've noticed that pushing to 1.280 and voltages in the vicinity, actually decreases my stability and the card starts running into the 78c with fans at 90%. I'm not really comfortable with this, so I'm going to leave it at 1.212v where it runs the most stable with a +83Mhz overclock on the core and +400 on the vram. It will stay at 1510Mhz clock. Thank you all for the help! Maybe if I choose to do some LN2 or other types of extreme cooling, I will push for those high vcores.

Quick last question, does increasing the VRAM affect the stability of the card? If so how can I test for the stable limit of the vram?

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airplanek8*
> 
> I've noticed that pushing to 1.280 and voltages in the vicinity, actually decreases my stability and the card starts running into the 78c with fans at 90%. I'm not really comfortable with this, so I'm going to leave it at 1.212v where it runs the most stable with a +83Mhz overclock on the core and +400 on the vram. It will stay at 1510Mhz clock. Thank you all for the help! Maybe if I choose to do some LN2 or other types of extreme cooling, I will push for those high vcores.
> 
> Quick last question, does increasing the VRAM affect the stability of the card? If so how can I test for the stable limit of the vram?
> 
> Thanks again everyone!


Go lower with your volts. Try 1.18125v oj the core.

I stay under 1.65v on vram with my samsung memory, 1.64v gets me ~8600mhz memory.


----------



## dilster97

Does anybody own the 06G-P4-3997-KR 980Ti Classified?

EVGA spec sheet says it does not have EVBot or Dual BIOS support and is equipped with the reference 980Ti clocks.

Spec sheet: http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=a66a54fd-9741-4fab-af24-22bc317106f0


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Does anybody own the 06G-P4-3997-KR 980Ti Classified?
> 
> EVGA spec sheet says it does not have EVBot or Dual BIOS support and is equipped with the reference 980Ti clocks.
> 
> Spec sheet: http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=a66a54fd-9741-4fab-af24-22bc317106f0


I remmber seeing awhile back somebody bought one....cant remember who or when. Ill try to search when i get home tonight.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> I remmber seeing awhile back somebody bought one....cant remember who or when. Ill try to search when i get home tonight.


Sounds odd having a Classified card without an EVBot port or at least dual BIOS.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Sounds odd having a Classified card without an EVBot port or at least dual BIOS.


Looking at the pictures on their site, it definetly has the port for evbot.

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-3997-KR


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Looking at the pictures on their site, it definetly has the port for evbot.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-3997-KR


After seeing that it's odd that it isn't listed in the spec sheet. Although with it in the box it would be hard to know without seeing the card. Probably EVGA trying to convince users to upgrade to the GTX 1080 Classified when it becomes a thing,


----------



## Airplanek8

Alright, buddy. So what's the magic here? I set it to 1.181v as you advised and performed all the benchmarks with the overclock that kept crashing with anything above 1.212v. It ran all benchmarks without a problem, repeatedly, with no crashes. Also, because of the crazy vdroop, it was actually running between 1.140v and 1.145v. You've inspired me to keep trying on this overclock now.

Thanks again, buddy! I appreciate all the efforts!


----------



## johnsaldana

Hey Guys, I am newbie here,

I am looking for some help, I am running my KPE 980 TI in LN2 switch, currently with kboost, I am getting 1.2121 v, it runs good, but I only get + 60 GPU clock and + 400 mem clock. When I try to add more volts, I notice that the volts start fluctuating between 1.12 ~ 1.90 why wouldn't the thing stay at 1.2131 like I selected? Dunno if there is a trick here,

Is there a BIOS I need to upgrade to?

Thanks for your help..

I7 4790K
GTX 980 TI KPE edition
a1200i PSU
z97 pro gamer
32 GB 1600MHZ
SSD

I am using EVGA Precision X


----------



## lilchronic

It sounds like it's just the vdrop but could also be power throttling. Are you hitting the power limit? Also + 60 on gpu clock dosent tell us anything unless we know what your stock boost clock's are. Maybe 1450Mhz +60 =1510Mhz ?


----------



## johnd0e

Doesnt the ln2 switch on the kpe activate the memory heaters? If your running on air this could be causing you to thermal throttle? Maybe.....

I havent had the pleasure to play with a kpe.....yet.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Doesnt the ln2 switch on the kpe activate the memory heaters? If your running on air this could be causing you to thermal throttle? Maybe.....
> 
> I havent had the pleasure to play with a kpe.....yet.


No, you have to short some pads on the pcb to activate the heaters, and then they are automatically controlled depending on temps.


----------



## johnsaldana




----------



## johnsaldana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> It sounds like it's just the vdrop but could also be power throttling. Are you hitting the power limit? Also + 60 on gpu clock dosent tell us anything unless we know what your stock boost clock's are. Maybe 1450Mhz +60 =1510Mhz ?


Right, the base clock is 1442 + 60 = 1502.. I do think it is a power limit, how do I get rid of that? I am water cooling, my temp at full load fire strike extreme is 38 C

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> No, you have to short some pads on the pcb to activate the heaters, and then they are automatically controlled depending on temps.


learn something new everyday.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnsaldana*
> 
> Right, the base clock is 1442 + 60 = 1502.. I do think it is a power limit, how do I get rid of that? I am water cooling, my temp at full load fire strike extreme is 38 C
> 
> Thanks for the help!!


if you havent put your powerlimit slider to max in px16 or after burner you can start there....if your already maxed on the slider then youll need a custom bios. what is your perfcap in GPU-z after putting load on the card?

what % of TDP are you running at after being underload?



click twice on the block with the numbers in it for "max" read out.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> if you havent put your powerlimit slider to max in px16 or after burner you can start there....if your already maxed on the slider then youll need a custom bios. what is your perfcap in GPU-z after putting load on the card?
> 
> what % of TDP are you running at after being underload?
> 
> 
> 
> click twice on the block with the numbers in it for "max" read out.


^^This


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> No, you have to short some pads on the pcb to activate the heaters, and then they are automatically controlled depending on temps.
> 
> 
> 
> learn something new everyday.
Click to expand...

This guide from "the source" has a lot of good info on the KPE:
http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=3820


----------



## Azazil1190

Hi guys.
I need your help.
Can someone tell me the steps to undervoltage my 980ti class.
Cause ab and gpuz show me 1.21v.
Do I need the px and the classy tool from the op?
Btw im on stock bios.
I want to undervoltage to 1.8125 or 1.875.
Thnx in advance


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Hi guys.
> I need your help.
> Can someone tell me the steps to undervoltage my 980ti class.
> Cause ab and gpuz show me 1.21v.
> Do I need the px and the classy tool from the op?
> Btw im on stock bios.
> I want to undervoltage to 1.8125 or 1.875.
> Thnx in advance


You'll either need to use the classified voltage tool on the first page or a custom undervolted bios.

I would use the tool to find what your best voltage is and then get your bios to that voltage.

Pm me once you find your best voltage and i can mod your bios if you want.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> You'll either need to use the classified voltage tool on the first page or a custom undervolted bios.
> 
> I would use the tool to find what your best voltage is and then get your bios to that voltage.
> 
> Pm me once you find your best voltage and i can mod your bios if you want.


Thnx mate appreciate.
So which is best from both for the right voltage?
Ab or px which of both are gonna show the right voltage cause ab show me only 1.21v.
Need to flash my card with oc bios from the first page to give me the right voltage or I can do it with the stock bios and px?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Thnx mate appreciate.
> So which is best from both for the right voltage?
> Ab or px which of both are gonna show the right voltage cause ab show me only 1.21v.
> Need to flash my card with oc bios from the first page to give me the right voltage or I can do it with the stock bios and px?


ok, so.......

as long as your undervolting it wont matter what software you use to read voltage, they should all display the same number that you specify using the classy voltage tool, so if you set core voltage to 1.18125v then your sensor readings in all software will show the same 1.18125v(this might fluctuate lower depending on vdroop).

the only time you need to use PX16 is when you want to overvolt becuase by enabling overvolt and overboost in PX16 it allows you to adjust voltage past 1.212v and it displays over 1.212v.

here is the classy voltage tool.

Classified_v2.1.2.zip 852k .zip file


here is what each slider controls.

(leave pcie voltage alone)

simply uncheck the "auto" box and adjust your slider to the desired number then hit apply. once youve hit apply it is applied to that card, if you have more then one card click the drop down and select another card and do the same thing.

once youve found your best core voltage you can get it set to that in the bios as long as its under 1.212v.


----------



## Azazil1190

I made all these things that you said.
I set the voltage to class tool at 1.8125 but nothing.
Ab reads 1.21 and the gpuz the same.
Something I do wrong


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> I made all these things that you said.
> I set the voltage to class tool at 1.8125 but nothing.
> Ab reads 1.21 and the gpuz the same.
> Something I do wrong


Ill have to double check when i get home, but im almost certain they should be reading under 1.212v as long as you set it under that. Ill let you know. I could also very much be wrong, been awhile since ive used anything but my DMM's.

Just to be clear though, you are setting it to 1.18125 or 1.1875, NOT 1.8125 or 1.875? Only ask becuase you made that typo 3 times now and just want to be sure its really a typo.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Ill have to double check when i get home, but im almost certain they should be reading under 1.212v as long as you set it under that. Ill let you know. I could also very much be wrong, been awhile since ive used anything but my DMM's.
> 
> Just to be clear though, you are setting it to 1.18125 or 1.1875, NOT 1.8125 or 1.875? Only ask becuase you made that typo 3 times now and just want to be sure its really a typo.


I was set it to 1.8125 and 1.875 and the ab show me 1.21 all the time.
thnx for the help mate really


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> I was set it to 1.8125 and 1.875 and the ab show me 1.21 all the time.
> thnx for the help mate really


I'm really surprised your card is still working after you forced 1.8ish volts to it


----------



## Azazil1190

Haha.
wrong type..I mean 1.18125 and 1.1875 haha.
Sorry guys im from my phone


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> I made all these things that you said.
> I set the voltage to class tool at 1.8125 but nothing.
> Ab reads 1.21 and the gpuz the same.
> Something I do wrong


Have you verified with a multimeter? Most software will NOT read any higher than 1.21V on Maxwell cards, even if you're cranking 1.6V into the core (hopefully you're using at least dry ice in a cooling pot if you're pumping 1.6V in!!)


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Have you verified with a multimeter? Most software will NOT read any higher than 1.21V on Maxwell cards, even if you're cranking 1.6V into the core (hopefully you're using at least dry ice in a cooling pot if you're pumping 1.6V in!!)


Νο mate I was made wrong to voltage .
I mean 1.18125 and 1.1875 I want to undervoltage my card


----------



## johnd0e

@Azazil1190

hey, sorry turns out i was wrong. GPU-Z and afterburner will not read correctly even when you undervolt, i tried all the way down to 1.16125v and it remains at 1.212v on the sensor.

you can try PX16, i cant tell you wether or not it will work since i dont use PX16.

if that doesnt work, then you can either assume that what you set with the Classy tool is what cards running at or you can go out and get a DMM and evga probe it connector.

i recommend the DMM option over everything we've been trying since its the full proof way to read actual voltages, but most people dont want to get one, i will always recommend one though. sorry i cant be of more help.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> @Azazil1190
> 
> hey, sorry turns out i was wrong. GPU-Z and afterburner will not read correctly even when you undervolt, i tried all the way down to 1.16125v and it remains at 1.212v on the sensor.
> 
> you can try PX16, i cant tell you wether or not it will work since i dont use PX16.
> 
> if that doesnt work, then you can either assume that what you set with the Classy tool is what cards running at or you can go out and get a DMM and evga probe it connector.
> 
> i recommend the DMM option over everything we've been trying since its the full proof way to read actual voltages, but most people dont want to get one, i will always recommend one though. sorry i cant be of more help.


Mate really appreciate all this help.
Ill try tomorrow the px if nothing change im gonna try the evbot solution.
I already have one from my 780ti kpe.
Hope this to work fine and hope the classy tool to work right if I set it at 1.18125 even if the ab or pc dosent read right.
Another silly question I turn to ln2 bios (stock) and the power target dosent go above 115% and is strange. Maybe I must reinstall the drivers.
The normal bios have 115% power target right? And the ln2 141


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Mate really appreciate all this help.
> Ill try tomorrow the px if nothing change im gonna try the evbot solution.
> I already have one from my 780ti kpe.
> Hope this to work fine and hope the classy tool to work right if I set it at 1.18125 even if the ab or pc dosent read right.
> Another silly question I turn to ln2 bios (stock) and the power target dosent go above 115% and is strange. Maybe I must reinstall the drivers.
> The normal bios have 115% power target right? And the ln2 141


EVbot wont display your voltage in real time, it just allows you to adjust your voltage. youll still need some way to read the voltage, if PX16 doesnt work then i think your only choice is DMM.

even if your software sensors arent displaying the correct voltage you should easily be able to see a difference in temperature behavior once you lower the voltage. thats how you can tell if your voltage is actually being changed without actually seeing the voltage.

once you switch to the LN2 bios you need to restart the PC, a red LED should be active on the back of the card to signify its on the ln2 bios.


----------



## Airplanek8

PX16 will work. I had followed your advise and PX16 did allow me to see different voltages. It will also allow him to see the vdroop changes on it.


----------



## Azazil1190

Thnx guys so I have a lot of things to try.
Im gonna start with px


----------



## Devil Inc

Hello All, fairly new owner to the Classified & K|NGP|N series of GPUs. I currently am running a 980ti Classy, came from a pair of Gigabyte 780 GHz Editions (Skyn3t BIOS). Loving every bit of not dealing with SLI currently. With the roll out of the new 1080 card reviews, I've decided to get around to benching my 980ti some.

I was using MSI AB, managed to muster a solid run thru FS Ultra @ 1590/8612 @ 1.212v. 1600 was a no go, so I jumped ship to try out PrecisionX as I read it has some better options for the high end EVGA cards.

Made a another run thru FS Ultra @ 1600/8612 @ 1.212v. YAY, Right? Seems as though I'm stuck at the 100% TDP block, card is only hitting 38C after benching.

So here are the settings I have enabled.

Overvoltage - No additional voltage has been added.
Overboost - Enabled
KBoost - For the sake of not letting the card idle back down.

Anything I'm missing? Should I look into a better BIOS? I flashed the 780s I had, so I'm confident I can safely flash this card if needed. Or should I continue to push further before trying a different BIOS?

Thanks


----------



## johnd0e

Holy crap. Do you live in a freezer? Are you a wizard? Your temps are better then most watercooled cards. You should be able to increase your TDP to 115% with the power limit slider to get some more wattage. Other then that you can switch to the ln2 bios that will give you even higher TDP. But pay more attention to your perfcap's, thats going to tell you what the card needs.

Anyways those are some very good clocks so be happy about that, lots of people struggle to get over 1500 on air.


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Holy crap. Do you live in a freezer? Are you a wizard? Your temps are better then most watercooled cards. You should be able to increase your TDP to 115% with the power limit slider to get some more wattage. Other then that you can switch to the ln2 bios that will give you even higher TDP. But pay more attention to your perfcap's, thats going to tell you what the card needs.
> 
> Anyways those are some very good clocks so be happy about that, lots of people struggle to get over 1500 on air.


This card is under water. Not in a freezer, but a basement.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> This card is under water. Not in a freezer, but a basement.


It all makes sense now.

But anyways, id say to look at your perfcap after running a benchmark, see what it says if anything. If it says it needs more volts try adding some volts, if it needs more power give it more power. If it needs nothing keep pushing till you need something and then give it what it needs. Once you run out of adjustment in your overclocking software, flash the bios to what you need.

Edit:also, you cant add volts via the bios, thats going to need to be done through px16, classy tool or evbot.


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> It all makes sense now.
> 
> But anyways, id say to look at your perfcap after running a benchmark, see what it says if anything. If it says it needs more volts try adding some volts, if it needs more power give it more power. If it needs nothing keep pushing till you need something and then give it what it needs. Once you run out of adjustment in your overclocking software, flash the bios to what you need.
> 
> Edit:also, you cant add volts via the bios, thats going to need to be done through px16, classy tool or evbot.


Never thought to look at the PerfCap area. Thanks for the reminder. 1610 was a no go in Heaven @ 1.212, locked my PC up.


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> Never thought to look at the PerfCap area. Thanks for the reminder. 1610 was a no go in Heaven @ 1.212, locked my PC up.


Looks like I'm VRel & VOp limited according to GPU-Z 0.8.8. It doesn't seem to change unless I remove the OC to defaults. This seem normal?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> Looks like I'm VRel & VOp limited according to GPU-Z 0.8.8. It doesn't seem to change unless I remove the OC to defaults. This seem normal?


bump your voltage up a hair and see what that gets you.


----------



## Devil Inc

I'm getting a driver crash/black screen lockup, when I bump it over 1600 no matter the voltage. I even backed off the memory OC to see if I could squeeze more, no change. I did download the Classy Voltage tool, so I can try different voltages. I'm on driver 365.19, is there a better one?


----------



## johnd0e

353.62 has been known to be good for benching.....you give up all your current game enhancements though. 362.00 is the last know "solid" driver. thats what im running now.

can see if a modded bios gets your any higher, but 1600mhz might be all she got unless you go colder. post up you bios and ill make some tweaks to it if you want, feel free to make requests if you would like something special done.


----------



## Devil Inc

Here is the bios pulled from GPU-Z. I might rollback to one of the older drivers, just to see if it helps any.

Not sure what to add as far as tweaks, the card is under an EK block. Coolant temps are typically at or below 30C, card only jumps to 38C after rounds of benching.

Maybe increase the TDP window? GPU-Z only shows approx. 92% TDP used during bench runs.

I like the behavior of a stock card, as I don't need it ramped up all the time.

980tiClassyBIOS.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> Here is the bios pulled from GPU-Z. I might rollback to one of the older drivers, just to see if it helps any.
> 
> Not sure what to add as far as tweaks, the card is under an EK block. Coolant temps are typically at or below 30C, card only jumps to 38C after rounds of benching.
> 
> Maybe increase the TDP window? GPU-Z only shows approx. 92% TDP used during bench runs.
> 
> I like the behavior of a stock card, as I don't need it ramped up all the time.
> 
> 980tiClassyBIOS.zip 146k .zip file


so keep boost enabled, and raise TDP. what clock speeds would you like set?


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> so keep boost enabled, and raise TDP. what clock speeds would you like set?


I'm pretty sure 1590 is a good solid OC for the core, 1600 is hit or miss it seems even with numerous runs in FS Ultra. As for memory 8000 should be a good starting point, I can add more in PX if I want.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> I'm pretty sure 1590 is a good solid OC for the core, 1600 is hit or miss it seems even with numerous runs in FS Ultra. As for memory 8000 should be a good starting point, I can add more in PX if I want.


here ya go give it a shot.

980tiClassyMOD.zip 146k .zip file


base clocks left at stock 1190Mhz, boost 1582.5Mhz, memory 4001Mhz(8002Mhz), TDP = 475W @ 158%(might show up as 157% in PX16) slider.

let me know if you need anything adjusted.


----------



## Azazil1190

So after some tests finally the px16 dosent read right the voltage that im set to class tool and ab the same.
I was flash my card to oc mod bios(ln2) and the same results. 1.21v all the time.
Btw im full stable at 1550 core and 8000 memory at games on those voltages
(Tested to doom and rise of tomb raider)
I didnt test for higher clocks maybe later.


----------



## cookiesowns

What's ASIC % and stock load voltage at your highest clock? You might be able to get further by lowering temps or seeing if you can lower volts.

At least on the few cards I have. The difference between 25C load and 38C can net you 26Mhz sometimes.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> What's ASIC % and stock load voltage at your highest clock? You might be able to get further by lowering temps or seeing if you can lower volts.
> 
> At least on the few cards I have. The difference between 25C load and 38C can net you 26Mhz sometimes.


71.5% .asic stock voltage but custom oc bios from the first page.
With aircodition im at 58-62c temp.ambient room temp is about 21c.
I am happy at these clocks for gaming.
The class is so close to my gigabyte 980ti extreme.
With my giga I can be full stable at games at 1560 with 1.187v stock bios but I got great asic 82.7 and temps.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> So after some tests finally the px16 dosent read right the voltage that im set to class tool and ab the same.
> I was flash my card to oc mod bios(ln2) and the same results. 1.21v all the time.
> Btw im full stable at 1550 core and 8000 memory at games on those voltages
> (Tested to doom and rise of tomb raider)
> I didnt test for higher clocks maybe later.


Have yiu enabled overvolt and overboost in px16? If not, try that.

If it still doesnt work post your stock bios, ill see if modding the voltage tables helps.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Have yiu enabled overvolt and overboost in px16? If not, try that.
> 
> If it still doesnt work post your stock bios, ill see if modding the voltage tables helps.


The true is no I wasnt enable the overboost but I already enables the overcolt ill try to enable both.
Thnx mate again.

Guys do you believe that worth it to sell me 980ti's to go for gtx1080?
I dont know maybe I must let my cards on sli and wait for 1080ti custom of course


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> The true is no I wasnt enable the overboost but I already enables the overcolt ill try to enable both.
> Thnx mate again.
> 
> Guys do you believe that worth it to sell me 980ti's to go for gtx1080?
> I dont know maybe I must let my cards on sli and wait for 1080ti custom of course


I think the 1080 is a worthy upgrade. I'd probably wait for AIB versions to get some more power headroom. The stock maxes out at 215W I believe. For me it is worth it because of SLI improvements since I play 1440P at 165Hz


----------



## johnd0e

ill be swapping to 2 1080's. probly going to get 2 reference models for my main system and then 2 classies for benching.

but if your only looking to buy one pair, wait for non reference cards to release.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'll eventually be buying two of the 1080's for myself and another pair for hubby. High end video cards for benching will be at least another year for me before that happens.


----------



## johnd0e

Im curious to see how two high bandwidth sli 1080's stack up to regular 4 way 1080.

Im expecting the high bandwidth to out perform 4way.

Edit: also curious to see how voltage scales this time around.


----------



## MadHatter5045

I'm definitely going for a 1080 classy (maybe two). I cannot wait!


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Im curious to see how two high bandwidth sli 1080's stack up to regular 4 way 1080.
> 
> Im expecting the high bandwidth to out perform 4way.
> 
> Edit: also curious to see how voltage scales this time around.


You have to apply for the "enthusiast key" and use the LED bridges for 3/4way sli and that bumps the clock rate to 650mhz same as the HB bridge for 2way.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> You have to apply for the "enthusiast key" and use the LED bridges for 3/4way sli and that bumps the clock rate to 650mhz same as the HB bridge for 2way.


Yea i saw that about the hoops you have to jump through to enable 3/4 way. Pretty dumb. Didnt know it reduced clocks too though, thats real dumb. They are really trying to phase out 3 and 4 way sli it would seem.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Yea i saw that about the hoops you have to jump through to enable 3/4 way. Pretty dumb. Didnt know it reduced clocks too though, thats real dumb. They are really trying to phase out 3 and 4 way sli it would seem.


Using the LED bridges and enthusiast key raises clocks from 400 to 650mhz which is the same clock as the new HB bridge for 2 way.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Using the LED bridges and enthusiast key raises clocks from 400 to 650mhz which is the same clock as the new HB bridge for 2 way.


Oh my bad i missread what you said. I thiuvht you were saying it bumped it down by that much when you used the bridges. Thats what i get for reading fast.


----------



## piee

I dont know if I should sell my 980ticlassy 81.5asic w/ekH20 to get 1080 or SLI.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piee*
> 
> I dont know if I should sell my 980ticlassy 81.5asic w/ekH20 to get 1080 or SLI.


if it's just for gaming I wouldnt, 980 ti will still be a beast, maybe wait for 1080 ti if really itching to upgrade. 980 ti to 1080 wont be huge upgrade, at least for gaming.

Once the new classies drop I will put the thread back together and update the front page and change a bunch of stuff. I miss it here.


----------



## fasttracker440

Just wondering if any one here would mind cranking on my power limit in the bios file. the only video I found where they do it is in German and my wife is sleeping so no translation. I am throwing some good volts at these cards but now i am hitting the 141% power limit thanks in advance

card1evgaclassy.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> Just wondering if any one here would mind cranking on my power limit in the bios file. the only video I found where they do it is in German and my wife is sleeping so no translation. I am throwing some good volts at these cards but now i am hitting the 141% power limit thanks in advance
> 
> card1evgaclassy.zip 146k .zip file


 card1evgaclassyMOD.zip 146k .zip file


here you go enjoy. up to 500w @ 167%(might show up as 166% in AB or PX16)


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> Just wondering if any one here would mind cranking on my power limit in the bios file. the only video I found where they do it is in German and my wife is sleeping so no translation. I am throwing some good volts at these cards but now i am hitting the 141% power limit thanks in advance
> 
> card1evgaclassy.zip 146k .zip file


Are you on water?


----------



## piee

New 368.25 1080 driver available


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piee*
> 
> New 368.25 1080 driver available


Not compatible unless you're on a 1080. Unless you know some magic.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> Not compatible unless you're on a 1080. Unless you know some magic.


Well obviously it's only compatible with the 1080. The quoted post pretty much says it.


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Well obviously it's only compatible with the 1080. The quoted post pretty much says it.


Release notes didn't say 1080 only, unless I missed it. Which is possible, I suppose. 365.22 is no good for me.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> Release notes didn't say 1080 only, unless I missed it. Which is possible, I suppose. 365.22 is no good for me.


https://i.gyazo.com/3ece8e2d5a885018b297d8f23d404593.png
https://i.gyazo.com/198289385914ddd08991bd6563d8f1bc.png

353.62 is still a fantastic driver for me.


----------



## johnd0e

353.62 is still best for solid performance. Best "current" bios seems to be 362.00 still....ive been running it for awhile now with zero problems, tried a couple newer and had problems. So i just gave up and stuck with 362.00

In other news, confirmed im buying at least two 1080 classies. 14 phase power dual 8 pin double bios and they kept evbot and dmm support. Will be tossing them into a bench rig asap.


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> here ya go give it a shot.
> 
> 980tiClassyMOD.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> base clocks left at stock 1190Mhz, boost 1582.5Mhz, memory 4001Mhz(8002Mhz), TDP = 475W @ 158%(might show up as 157% in PX16) slider.
> 
> let me know if you need anything adjusted.


Got around to trying this bios out, getting weird artifacts, GPU-Z locks my PC up and then black screens until hard reset. Maybe we went too far. LOL


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> Got around to trying this bios out, getting weird artifacts, GPU-Z locks my PC up and then black screens until hard reset. Maybe we went too far. LOL


Alright. Ill make some adjustments to it when i get on the computer tonight.

EDIT:

@Devil Inc

what are your temps like?

could you try lowering your core clock and memory clock one at a time via AB or PX16 and see if the card runs better.

just so i have an idea what i need to change.

EDIT 2:

heres 2 bios's you can give a try,

DevilIncBioss.zip 293k .zip file


980tiClassyMOD_1506Mhz = lowered the core and memory clock to 1506.5Mhz/ 3849Mhz(7689).

980tiClassyMOD_UV_1506Mhz = lowered voltage to 1.19375v, lowered core and memory clock to 1506.5Mhz/ 3849Mhz(7689).

if you temps are good, just give the first bios a try, if your going over 60c give the second bios a shot.(id go lower on the volts to get cooler temps but im not sure how low your card will handle.) then try over clocking and let me know what happens.


----------



## dVeLoPe

if a card has an ASIC value of 84% does that make it rare or a good clocker just simply based off that?

it can run 1500mhz GAME STABLE @ 1.150v (lowest setting in precision) on air..
but since its a high asic if under water or ln2 it wouldnt do good??


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Alright. Ill make some adjustments to it when i get on the computer tonight.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> @Devil Inc
> 
> what are your temps like?
> 
> could you try lowering your core clock and memory clock one at a time via AB or PX16 and see if the card runs better.
> 
> just so i have an idea what i need to change.
> 
> EDIT 2:
> 
> heres 2 bios's you can give a try,
> 
> DevilIncBioss.zip 293k .zip file
> 
> 
> 980tiClassyMOD_1506Mhz = lowered the core and memory clock to 1506.5Mhz/ 3849Mhz(7689).
> 
> 980tiClassyMOD_UV_1506Mhz = lowered voltage to 1.19375v, lowered core and memory clock to 1506.5Mhz/ 3849Mhz(7689).
> 
> if you temps are good, just give the first bios a try, if your going over 60c give the second bios a shot.(id go lower on the volts to get cooler temps but im not sure how low your card will handle.) then try over clocking and let me know what happens.


Temps are still low, sub 40C. Card has an ASIC value of 78.2% if that helps. I will give those a try. I actually downloaded the Maxwell BIOS Tweak program to compare the original and the one you modded for me. I don't see any reason why it would act the way it does. I messed around with the stock one and got one modded (1557 boost, 8004 memory, 125% TDP Max), but it's not much better than what I can hit on the stock BIOS. LOL. So, I'll definitely give those others a shot and see what happens. Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> Temps are still low, sub 40C. Card has an ASIC value of 78.2% if that helps. I will give those a try. I actually downloaded the Maxwell BIOS Tweak program to compare the original and the one you modded for me. I don't see any reason why it would act the way it does. I messed around with the stock one and got one modded (1557 boost, 8004 memory, 125% TDP Max), but it's not much better than what I can hit on the stock BIOS. LOL. So, I'll definitely give those others a shot and see what happens. Thanks for your help so far.


oh yea your on water.







alrite keep me posted. you can pm me if you would like too, either way ill help you out.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> if a card has an ASIC value of 84% does that make it rare or a good clocker just simply based off that?
> 
> it can run 1500mhz GAME STABLE @ 1.150v (lowest setting in precision) on air..
> but since its a high asic if under water or ln2 it wouldnt do good??


It depends. So far from what I've seen, in most cases the card will do better the higher the ASIC on Maxwell. 1.5Ghz @ 1.15V is quite good. If you can keep temps below 62C, try aiming for 1550 @ 1.18V or around there, might clock well


----------



## MadHatter5045

This was in the EK club:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Probably no evga non-ref this generation.


Kinda takes the wind out of my sails


----------



## savage24x

780 CLASSIFIED is going in for RMA due to a faulty DP port







Looks like I'll be stuck with a 970 FTW+... I'm really going to miss my CLASSIFIED status. Pretty bummed about it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage24x*
> 
> 780 CLASSIFIED is going in for RMA due to a faulty DP port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'll be stuck with a 970 FTW+... I'm really going to miss my CLASSIFIED status. Pretty bummed about it.


See if you can pay for a bump up to the 980 Classified, they might allow such.


----------



## savage24x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> See if you can pay for a bump up to the 980 Classified, they might allow such.


I'm gonna try. I'd bet they'd charge me more though, which I don't really have the money for. We'll see where it goes!


----------



## tpwilko08

Just from looking at both the 980 ti classified and the 1080 classified pcb it looks like the 780 classy block may fit.....

980 ti classified pcb

http://s1050.photobucket.com/user/tpwilko/media/pcb ek/gtx980ti_classified.jpg.html

1080 classified

http://s1050.photobucket.com/user/tpwilko/media/pcb ek/EVGA-GTX-1080-CLASSIFIED-PCB.jpg.html

gtx 780 classy block

http://s1050.photobucket.com/user/tpwilko/media/pcb ek/fc780-gtx-classy_back_800.jpg.html


----------



## FlankerWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpwilko08*
> 
> Just from looking at both the 980 ti classified and the 1080 classified pcb it looks like the 780 classy block may fit.....
> 
> 980 ti classified pcb
> 
> http://s1050.photobucket.com/user/tpwilko/media/pcb ek/gtx980ti_classified.jpg.html
> 
> 1080 classified
> 
> http://s1050.photobucket.com/user/tpwilko/media/pcb ek/EVGA-GTX-1080-CLASSIFIED-PCB.jpg.html
> 
> gtx 780 classy block
> 
> http://s1050.photobucket.com/user/tpwilko/media/pcb ek/fc780-gtx-classy_back_800.jpg.html


980 classy block maybe another choice
1080 classy pcb is quite similar to 980 classy pcb, too


----------



## johnd0e

Ill laugh if the 780 classy block fits and ek reuses it instead of making a new one. But ill also be happy since i have 3 blocks sitting here that i never used.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Ill laugh if the 780 classy block fits and ek reuses it instead of making a new one. But ill also be happy since i have 3 blocks sitting here that i never used.


EK and EVGA are not getting along well as of late. So we may have to hope old blocks work or be completely SOL.


----------



## johnd0e

Oh well, i wont lose sleep over it tbh.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> EK and EVGA are not getting along well as of late. So we may have to hope old blocks work or be completely SOL.


Sure doesn't help that EVGA took their time in getting the cards to market, the GM204 Classified/Kingpin lack of support fiasco that did some serious damage to their reputation, and then on top of all that, EVGA hymmed and hawwed as to whether or not they would allow EKWB to offer their own blocks for the cards, thereby delaying things even further. Delaying release to a market meant a lot of those with a large amount of cash wound up gladly grabbing as many cards as they could from other companies, and I wouldn't doubt that it affected sales of their blocks in a rather negative way.


----------



## piee

Looks close it might fit.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> 353.62 is still best for solid performance. Best "current" bios seems to be 362.00 still....ive been running it for awhile now with zero problems, tried a couple newer and had problems. So i just gave up and stuck with 362.00
> 
> In other news, confirmed im buying at least two 1080 classies. 14 phase power dual 8 pin double bios and they kept evbot and dmm support. Will be tossing them into a bench rig asap.


The new Classy actually comes with triple bioses, not really sure why we'd need a third one though.


----------



## MadHatter5045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> The new Classy actually comes with triple bioses, not really sure why we'd need a third one though.


Probably don't *need it*, but I'd keep 1 stock so that I know I won't brick the card, 1 that I'm using that I know is stable, and the last 1 for testing out new BIOS.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadHatter5045*
> 
> Probably don't *need it*, but I'd keep 1 stock so that I know I won't brick the card, 1 that I'm using that I know is stable, and the last 1 for testing out new BIOS.


Fair enough, sounds reasonable







If only the switch was accessible by software though!


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> The new Classy actually comes with triple bioses, not really sure why we'd need a third one though.


Triple BIOS has been around for some time. Even the GTX 680 Classy had triple BIOS.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

It was a skipped feature for the 780 Classified though.


----------



## johnd0e

were are you guys seeing triple bios for the 1080 classy?

from what i can see it has a master and slave position marked out on the back plate.



would make sense to me too be dual bios since the 980ti classy is only dual bios, you had to get kpe to get triple bios.


----------



## Shawnf77

I fell like crying over my block. I went to remove it just to check my paste and one of the screw standoffs broke away from the block so I stopped. Not sure what to do but the card still works and it isn't affecting thermals.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> were are you guys seeing triple bios for the 1080 classy?
> 
> from what i can see it has a master and slave position marked out on the back plate.
> 
> 
> 
> would make sense to me too be dual bios since the 980ti classy is only dual bios, you had to get kpe to get triple bios.


It was visible in a screenshot taken from EVGA cards list where the classified card was included. I have looked for it again right now but it seems they have updated it to say only 2 bios now:



Source: http://www.evga.com/articles/01007/evga-geforce-gtx-1080/


----------



## FlankerWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> It was visible in a screenshot taken from EVGA cards list where the classified card was included. I have looked for it again right now but it seems they have updated it to say only 2 bios now:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.evga.com/articles/01007/evga-geforce-gtx-1080/


yep, they wrote 3 at first. considering they also wrote 1080FE had no backplate at first, it seems to be just a mistake.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> were are you guys seeing triple bios for the 1080 classy?
> 
> from what i can see it has a master and slave position marked out on the back plate.
> 
> 
> 
> would make sense to me too be dual bios since the 980ti classy is only dual bios, you had to get kpe to get triple bios.


It was listed in the EVGA product page before they redid the page and removed cards such as the hybrid and classified.

EDIT: nvm, didn't see the other posts.


----------



## Vi0lence

I am still on EVGA GTX580 classified ultra hydro coppers. Does that count for anything? LOL


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> I am still on EVGA GTX580 classified ultra hydro coppers. Does that count for anything? LOL


Longevity?


----------



## Vi0lence

pretty much. 3 way sli and there still running strong lol


----------



## johnd0e

honestly, been meaning to buy some 580 classies off ebay.....im more excited about buying old hardware then i am about buying current new stuff.


----------



## Vi0lence

lol ill sell you mine when i upgrade. they clock pretty good. i have the air coolers also and the 4 way waterblock bridge for the hydro copper blocks


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> lol ill sell you mine when i upgrade. they clock pretty good. i have the air coolers also and the 4 way waterblock bridge for the hydro copper blocks


awsome, pm me a price for everything whenever you get around to upgrading.


----------



## invincible20xx

what is the difference between a classified and a kingpin ?


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

This has probably been asked several times before in this thread, but I'm having miserable luck figuring out how to effectively use the search feature to find anything specific. In big threads like this I always end up with an enormous number of seemingly completely unrelated posts in the searches.

So I'm wondering if there's any method, guide, or other reference for installing an all-in-one liquid cooler to a 780 or 780 Ti Classified, similar to 



 in how it still maintains some form of passive or active cooling for the VRM and VRAM? My biggest complaint about his method is the use of the shim, which seems like it complicates things a lot and would be less thermally efficient.

So has anyone had any luck using NZXT Kraken G10 or other similar GPU adapters for all-in-one liquid coolers with the 780 (Ti) Classified without using a shim or other janky solutions? Has anyone concocted their own genius method for utilizing a CPU liquid cooler on the GPU core without abandoning the Classified support plates and the thermal pads that provide cooling to the VRAM and VRM? And has anyone modded the EVGA Hybrid cooling solutions to work with 780 (Ti) Classified?


----------



## KickAssCop

I have NZXT Kraken on my 980 Ti Classified with a PS3 mod kit shim (42X42X1.5mm) and it works just fine. I get maximum of 55 C temperatures at load w/ a H55 on it.
Shim does not reduce thermal efficiency and is required for classified cards unless you are going to remove the faceplate (not advisable IMO).


----------



## PureAngus

The shim is pretty much necessary and as Kickasscop said it doesn't effect efficiency at all. The AIO coolers used on a GPU are meant for a CPU so adding a shim is just the nature of the beast due to their intended mounting design.


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

Yeah I understand the reason the shim is there. And I'm sure the benefit from the AIO water cooling far outweighs the detriment of having the extra thermal transfer layers of the copper shim and another thermal paste layer.

Is removing the faceplate difficult and/or risky? Or does it just hurt resale value mainly?


----------



## 4thKor

I remove the midplate/faceplate and cut the four lugs off that prevent direct contact with the AIO and reinstall it. Eliminates the shim and drops temps more than with a shim. But I'm not worried about resale value either.


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

When you say "cut the four lugs", I'm assuming you are talking about the long screws that stick up from behind the AIO retaining plate. So you're trimming those down so that you can screw the AIO down far enough to make direct contact without a shim, correct?

Was this with the NZXT Kraken G10 or Corsair Hydro Series HG10 N780? And would removing the midplate/faceplate and trimming the long mounting screws work with both? I guess you would have to get a reference blower fan for the Corsair.

[*Edit:* I guess the Corsair wouldn't make as much sense to use with the Classified baseplate, as the Corsair solution is meant to basically serve the same purpose. So I guess the Kraken is what you want to convert a Classy to an AIO cooler and it's the only easy option to go AIO unless you're ready to go a bit mad with a Dremel]

How did you go about removing the midplate/faceplate? If it's a pretty easy and low risk process and the only real downside to this method versus using a shim is the resale value, then I'm going to use this method because I plan on using my 780 Ti for the foreseeable future.


----------



## fasttracker440

sure am


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VolsAndJezuz*
> 
> When you say "cut the four lugs", I'm assuming you are talking about the long screws that stick up from behind the AIO retaining plate. So you're trimming those down so that you can screw the AIO down far enough to make direct contact without a shim, correct?
> 
> Was this with the NZXT Kraken G10 or Corsair Hydro Series HG10 N780? And would removing the midplate/faceplate and trimming the long mounting screws work with both? I guess you would have to get a reference blower fan for the Corsair.
> 
> [*Edit:* I guess the Corsair wouldn't make as much sense to use with the Classified baseplate, as the Corsair solution is meant to basically serve the same purpose. So I guess the Kraken is what you want to convert a Classy to an AIO cooler and it's the only easy option to go AIO unless you're ready to go a bit mad with a Dremel]
> 
> How did you go about removing the midplate/faceplate? If it's a pretty easy and low risk process and the only real downside to this method versus using a shim is the resale value, then I'm going to use this method because I plan on using my 780 Ti for the foreseeable future.


The G10 is the best in my opinion. To remove the midplate you just take out the screws. If you have a backplate take it off first, then remove the few remaining screws that hold the midplate on. The thermal tape will probably stick to the midplate. Carefully peel it off and replace it where it goes on the PCB. Then cut the four lugs off that are in the way of the AIO. And if you want to go "a bit mad" cut the midplate out where the mosfets are so you can install after-market heatsinks on them. I've done that on several of my cards. Clean the midplate well and re-attach everything. If you have a backplate you don't need the plate that comes with the G10. I use these instead:
http://www.amazon.com/50-Nylon-Finishing-Washers-Black/dp/B005E3Q7H8/ref=sr_1_27?ie=UTF8&qid=1464919167&sr=8-27&keywords=nylon+washer
The G10 screws fit tightly into these. Works very well.


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

Okay I was (and still am) very confused. I thought by midplate you meant the part I outlined in red here:










Is that not the part that is causing the issues with AIO not being able to make direct contact with the GPU and thus needed the shim? Is this piece possible/practical to remove for this purpose?

Kinda sounds like I just need to purchase a G10 and start experimenting with things myself, because I don't have a clear picture in my head of what you would do to make the G10 work with a 780 Ti Classified without using the shim. Like I still am not sure which lugs you are talking about cutting. Pictures would be helpful, but I don't want you to have to take your rig apart for them. Even if you can just draw on some pictures of the video card and the G10 in MS Paint to show me the steps to your method, that would likely be very helpful. Thanks either way though


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VolsAndJezuz*
> 
> Okay I was (and still am) very confused. I thought by midplate you meant the part I outlined in red here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that not the part that is causing the issues with AIO not being able to make direct contact with the GPU and thus needed the shim? Is this piece possible/practical to remove for this purpose?
> 
> Kinda sounds like I just need to purchase a G10 and start experimenting with things myself, because I don't have a clear picture in my head of what you would do to make the G10 work with a 780 Ti Classified without using the shim. Like I still am not sure which lugs you are talking about cutting. Pictures would be helpful, but I don't want you to have to take your rig apart for them. Even if you can just draw on some pictures of the video card and the G10 in MS Paint to show me the steps to your method, that would likely be very helpful. Thanks either way though


I'm running Linux, so no MS paint. No MS anything for me.

Anyway, the lugs are on the midplate where it's attached to the left, right, top, and bottom around the die. Don't cut the PCB! The AIO can't make contact with the chip because these lugs are in the way. If you have the AIO you'll be able to see what I'm talking about. If you don't have it then get one and I think it'll be self-explanatory.









EDIT: Make sure you get an AIO with the asustek mounting to fit the G10.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> what is the difference between a classified and a kingpin ?


Kiingpin is for ln2


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'm running Linux, so no MS paint. No MS anything for me.
> 
> Anyway, the lugs are on the midplate where it's attached to the left, right, top, and bottom around the die. Don't cut the PCB! The AIO can't make contact with the chip because these lugs are in the way. If you have the AIO you'll be able to see what I'm talking about. If you don't have it then get one and I think it'll be self-explanatory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Make sure you get an AIO with the asustek mounting to fit the G10.


I finally understood what you were saying. Dremeling off these four bits of the midplate will allow the AIO to rest directly on the GPU with the G10 without the need for shim:










MS Paint is Love, MS Paint is Life


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VolsAndJezuz*
> 
> I finally understood what you were saying. Dremeling off these four bits of the midplate will allow the AIO to rest directly on the GPU with the G10 without the need for shim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MS Paint is Love, MS Paint is Life


You got it.


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

I'm getting a Cooler Master Nepton 140XL that I'm going to mount with a custom-Dremeled DIY piece. I'm going to Dremel off those 4 bits on the midplate then reattach it with fresh thermal paste and pads on the memory and VRM, and add thermal pads to the backplate. I'm hoping with the good case airflow in my Silverstone Fortress FT-05, this will be adequate enough cooling for the memory and VRM. I will come back with pictures and overclocking/thermal results in a week or two.


----------



## blahtibla

Hello guys,

I recently got a good deal on a used 980 ti classified.

After the initial tweaking of clocks, I feel like I got a below average chip









The max boost clock it seems stable is 1444 Mhz boost on the core with +375 Mhz on the memory. GPU-z is reporting 65% ASIC.

The chip doesnt seem to respond to voltage at all.

I have a waterblock from my 780 classy that I will slap on soon. Should i expect better clocks with the waterblock on?

Will a customer BIOS net me more performance?



I'm hoping someone on here, got some tips to get more out of the card


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blahtibla*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I recently got a good deal on a used 980 ti classified.
> 
> After the initial tweaking of clocks, I feel like I got a below average chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The max boost clock it seems stable is 1444 Mhz boost on the core with +375 Mhz on the memory. GPU-z is reporting 65% ASIC.
> 
> The chip doesnt seem to respond to voltage at all.
> 
> I have a waterblock from my 780 classy that I will slap on soon. Should i expect better clocks with the waterblock on?
> 
> Will a customer BIOS net me more performance?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping someone on here, got some tips to get more out of the card


What are your temperatures? What are you using to adjust voltage? What is your perfcap in gpu-z?


----------



## blahtibla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> What are your temperatures? What are you using to adjust voltage? What is your perfcap in gpu-z?


Hi,

I've been testing at 100% fan speed, the card will max out at 68 degrees celcius. Im using Afterburner 4.2.0 to adjust voltage. Would you suggest i try the classy tool?
GPU-z reports "perfCap reason" as both "VRel", "VOp", which seems to point towards voltage. I didn't know gpu-z had this feature, thank you for pointing that out. Im gonna give it a go with the classy tool and see how gpu-z responds


----------



## johnd0e

If your at 68c already your likely to not get to much further. To get anywere near or over 1500mhz youll need to get your temps lower. Adding voltage will increase your heat. Give it a go though, ive been wrong before. But after your done trying a little higher voltage try giving it a little less, not sure if it will work becuase of your perfcap, might need a custom bios made up. If so i can get one to you later today.

Edit: also afterburner cant control voltage on these cards. Youll need to use the classy tool(lets you adjust more then core voltage), precision x (with overboost/overvolt enabled) or evbot(good luck)

Edit edit:
With the classy tool, nvvdd is core voltage, fbvdd is memory voltage(i stay under 1.65v) and pexvdd is pcie voltage(dont touch this one).


----------



## blahtibla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> If your at 68c already your likely to not get to much further. To get anywere near or over 1500mhz youll need to get your temps lower. Adding voltage will increase your heat. Give it a go though, ive been wrong before. But after your done trying a little higher voltage try giving it a little less, not sure if it will work becuase of your perfcap, might need a custom bios made up. If so i can get one to you later today.
> 
> Edit: also afterburner cant control voltage on these cards. Youll need to use the classy tool(lets you adjust more then core voltage), precision x (with overboost/overvolt enabled) or evbot(good luck)
> 
> Edit edit:
> With the classy tool, nvvdd is core voltage, fbvdd is memory voltage(i stay under 1.65v) and pexvdd is pcie voltage(dont touch this one).


Seems the card will always clock down after a minute or so, down 14 Mhz. Any voltage above 1.220 will introduce artifacting when testing, I've tried the classy tool and precisionX, same story.

The card will always show 86-90% usage in the OSD. Not sure why that is.


----------



## huckincharlie

Hi, I got moded bios from mr. dark








But for now I have problem with classy tool (newest version), when I change value to 1.25 (as I want) and hit apply button and then I check voltage by osd monitor in for ex. Witcher 3 I still have 1.212v. When I reboot pc everything in classy tool is default. What I'm doing wrong?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blahtibla*
> 
> Seems the card will always clock down after a minute or so, down 14 Mhz. Any voltage above 1.220 will introduce artifacting when testing, I've tried the classy tool and precisionX, same story.
> 
> The card will always show 86-90% usage in the OSD. Not sure why that is.


the down clock is due to thermal throttle. only way to remove this on stock bios is to reduce your temps. or with a modded bios that removes the throttling. your likely going to see zero gain from adding voltage, most classies and kingpins respond better to stock and sometimes even lower voltage. higher voltage just creates more heat and therfore more instability.

post up your stock bios and i will do some work to it if youd like.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huckincharlie*
> 
> Hi, I got moded bios from mr. dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for now I have problem with classy tool (newest version), when I change value to 1.25 (as I want) and hit apply button and then I check voltage by osd monitor in for ex. Witcher 3 I still have 1.212v. When I reboot pc everything in classy tool is default. What I'm doing wrong?


the hardware sensor used by all monitoring software will only ever report 1.212v max, the only way to read over this value is by using PX16 with overboost and overvolt enabled or by getting a DMM and evga probe it connector t read the true voltage.

the classy tool will always go back to stock values on a reboot. just how it works sadly.

also, dont be surprised if going to 1.25v results in less performance/more instability. some cards can take it, most cant.


----------



## 4thKor

Lower ASIC cards will usually take more voltage. Just my experience and my








.


----------



## johnd0e

straight from the source:



http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=3850

the classy and kingpin cards don't respond the same to voltage as other maxwell cards do.

my 69.4% asic will run 1506Mhz stable @ 1.18125v 24/7, and reach a max clock of 1540Mhz @ 1.18125v. increasing voltage leads to lower numbers/ instability. temperature is more important then voltage on these cards. keeping it below 60c is key to getting "high overclocks" on air/water. by lower voltage you reduce heat and therefore gain some thermal headroom to try and push more mhz.

edit:
just wanted to add,

Im not saying your wrong, i know alot of maxwell cards respond pretty good to a little more volts...its just most classies and kingpins dont fair the same.


----------



## 4thKor

Interesting reading, but not totally accurate.

First, water cooling is an absolute must for OC'ing any card IMO. And the Classy's and KPE's do not like temps over 50c, so these guys are correct on that.

Then you have ASIC. I have four Classy's and a KPE. They range in scores from 68 to 82. My best clockers are in the 72-75 range. They do take more voltage and they like it ( I have one named Mikey that's running FAH 24/7 at 1568 mhz with 1.175 core via Probe-it ). This can only be attained via modding the BIOS. And a good gaming or benching BIOS does NOT make a good BIOS for folding. I tried a few of the modded ones out there and they were total and complete failures. Mikey took me a full week and several dozen BIOS flashes to find it's sweet spot. Each card has it's own personality.

My KPE, on the other hand, has an ASIC of 78 and absolutely hates voltage. But I do have it stable at 1556 mhz. It's my current TC card. I also flashed it a bunch of times to find it's sweet spot.

Then there's my card with the 68 ASIC. It's also running 1.175 core, but won't fold over 1518 mhz. Any less core and it won't fold above 1500.

Bottom line is that each card behaves differently due to silicon lottery, but as a general rule, and if done correctly with water cooling and modded BIOS, lower ASIC cards like more voltage.

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it...


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Interesting reading, but not totally accurate.
> 
> First, water cooling is an absolute must for OC'ing any card IMO. And the Classy's and KPE's do not like temps over 50c, so these guys are correct on that.
> 
> Then you have ASIC. I have four Classy's and a KPE. They range in scores from 68 to 82. My best clockers are in the 72-75 range. They do take more voltage and they like it ( I have one named Mikey that's running FAH 24/7 at 1568 mhz with 1.175 core via Probe-it ). This can only be attained via modding the BIOS.
> 
> That's my story and I'm stickin' to it...


I to have one of those 72 ASIC Classys that seem to like some voltage but not a lot. Mine likes about ~1.245 (DMM). The real kicker though is keeping the temps low. At 50c I can't be stable at 1550Mhz. But at 35c I'm sitting pretty. I am on stock BIOS ATM as I have a bunch I downloaded but never got around to testing.

What BIOS are you currently using?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I to have one of those 72 ASIC Classys that seem to like some voltage but not a lot. Mine likes about ~1.245 (DMM). The real kicker though is keeping the temps low. At 50c I can't be stable at 1550Mhz. But at 35c I'm sitting pretty. I am on stock BIOS ATM as I have a bunch I downloaded but never got around to testing.
> 
> What BIOS are you currently using?


I mod my own. I fold, so the BIOS has to be set up a little (lot?) differently than for benching or gaming. I don't go to the extremes some of the benchers do. I've had immediate and catastrophic failure with all the posted ones I've tried. And I set my clocks in BIOS to a notch or two below my folding clocks. I also keep boost enabled, set RAM to 8000, and fans to 100%. And on temps I do like to stay below 40. You're right that it does increase stability. I run push/pull fans, not only for better temps but if one goes out I'm still up and running. I've had that happen with cheapo fans like I used to run. Power supply is important too. And the motherboard can play a part. With dual cards I run the EVGA Power Boost. Seems to help a lot.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Interesting reading, but not totally accurate.
> 
> First, water cooling is an absolute must for OC'ing any card IMO. And the Classy's and KPE's do not like temps over 50c, so these guys are correct on that.
> 
> Then you have ASIC. I have four Classy's and a KPE. They range in scores from 68 to 82. My best clockers are in the 72-75 range. They do take more voltage and they like it ( I have one named Mikey that's running FAH 24/7 at 1568 mhz with *1.175* core via Probe-it ). This can only be attained via modding the BIOS. And a good gaming or benching BIOS does NOT make a good BIOS for folding. I tried a few of the modded ones out there and they were total and complete failures. Mikey took me a full week and several dozen BIOS flashes to find it's sweet spot. Each card has it's own personality.
> 
> My KPE, on the other hand, has an ASIC of 78 and absolutely hates voltage. But I do have it stable at 1556 mhz. It's my current TC card. I also flashed it a bunch of times to find it's sweet spot.
> 
> Then there's my card with the 68 ASIC. It's also running *1.175* core, but won't fold over 1518 mhz. Any less core and it won't fold above 1500.
> 
> Bottom line is that each card behaves differently due to silicon lottery, but as a general rule, and if done correctly with water cooling and modded BIOS, lower ASIC cards like more voltage.
> 
> That's my story and I'm stickin' to it...


umm you realize that 1.*1*75v isnt high at all... right? i just want to be sure becuase you keep saying your cards "take voltage and like it", yet your undervolting them. also, bios mod isnt the only way to undervolt, classy tool can also undervolt(sadly it resets every reboot though)

also i agree with the part about water cooling letting you increase voltage....but thats simply becuase its giving you more thermal headroom. on air you have to try and do everything you can to keep the cards below 60c, which may require lowering voltage as low as the card can handle without giving up your overclockability.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> umm you realize that 1.*1*75v isnt high at all... right? i just want to be sure becuase you keep saying your cards "take voltage and like it", yet your undervolting them. also, bios mod isnt the only way to undervolt, classy tool can also undervolt(sadly it resets every reboot though)
> 
> also i agree with the part about water cooling letting you increase voltage....but thats simply becuase its giving you more thermal headroom. on air you have to try and do everything you can to keep the cards below 60c, which may require lowering voltage as low as the card can handle without giving up your overclockability.


That's 1.175 at the chip according to Probe-it. Bios on this card is set to 1.32 there about. In Windows I use the voltage tool to determine a reasonable voltage, then start modding the BIOS. Voltage at the chip is always less. On the KPE voltage is set at 1.2, but at the chip it's only 1.15 or so.

You had me doubting myself. Checked pin-out on Probe-it and the two pins closest to the back of the case are Vcore and ground.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> That's 1.175 at the chip according to Probe-it. Bios on this card is set to 1.32 there about. In Windows I use the voltage tool to determine a reasonable voltage, then start modding the BIOS. Voltage at the chip is always less. On the KPE voltage is set at 1.2, but at the chip it's only 1.15 or so.


setting voltage over 1.212v in the bios does nothing.......unless you know something everyone else doesnt. these cards are bios locked to a maximum of 1.212v, even with the hidden voltage tables revealed and adjusted. the only way to adjust voltage higher is by using classy voltage tool, PX16, or EVbot.

EDIT:

reason your seeing less voltage then what your set is because of vdroop.

so the KPE at 1.2v is drooping to 1.15v and the classy running at 1.212v is drooping to 1.175v.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> setting voltage over 1.212v in the bios does nothing.......unless you know something everyone else doesnt. these cards are bios locked to 1.212v, even with the hidden voltage tables revealed and adjusted. the only way to adjust voltage higher is by using classy voltage tool, PX16, or EVbot.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> reason your seeing less voltage then what your set is because of vdroop.


Yes, I know it's vdroop.
The voltage tools don't work in Linux. and with EVBot you have to reset after every reboot. Totally inconvenient, plus I lose power sometimes and have my rigs set to power back on after loss of power. I hard modded (silver conductive paint on the resistors) to get more voltage. I know "they" say it's not necessary, but it appears to work. And I haven't compared this to a "stock" card yet. I have two more I haven't started clocking yet. Waiting on AIO's and backplates. Then I will definitely compare, hopefully with the same BIOS as the hard-modded card.

And please understand that I'm not trying to come across as some kind of expert. I'm not. All I can do is relay what has worked for me. And if you know tricks I'm not aware of I would definitely like to know about them. I'm all about max stable folding clocks!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Yes, I know it's vdroop.
> The voltage tools don't work in Linux. and with EVBot you have to reset after every reboot. Totally inconvenient, plus I lose power sometimes and have my rigs set to power back on after loss of power. I hard modded (silver conductive paint on the resistors) to get more voltage. I know "they" say it's not necessary, but it appears to work. And I haven't compared this to a "stock" card yet. I have two more I haven't started clocking yet. Waiting on AIO's and backplates. Then I will definitely compare, hopefully with the same BIOS as the hard-modded card.
> 
> And please understand that I'm not trying to come across as some kind of expert. I'm not. All I can do is relay what has worked for me. And if you know tricks I'm not aware of I would definitely like to know about them. I'm all about max stable folding clocks!


i have no hands on knowledge of hard modding these cards, personally i have no reason too.

but if i had to guess id say your "hard mod" did nothing. your DMM reading will be the actual voltage going to the core, and there should be no way its drooping from 1.32v to 1.175v. most ive seen a card droop is about 50mv.

as for what you can do, with the classies your pretty much limmited to EVbot, PX16 and classy voltage tool to go anything over 1.212v "easily". otherwise youll be doing some soldering and adding trim pots to adjust voltage, sadly there is no guide to doing this that ive found.

as for the KPE, there are 2 switches on the back of the card each giving 25mv on top of what voltage the card is running. so if your running at stock voltage of 1.212v for example and you turn one switch on youll be at 1.2375v and if you enable booth switched youll be at 1.2625v.

there are also vdroop switches on the back of the card to give more droop or less droop.

heres all the info youll need for kingpin card.

http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=3820

hope that helps you.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> i have no hands on knowledge of hard modding these cards, personally i have no reason too.
> 
> but if i had to guess id say your "hard mod" did nothing. your DMM reading will be the actual voltage going to the core, and there should be no way its drooping from 1.32v to 1.175v. most ive seen a card droop is about 50mv.
> 
> as for what you can do, with the classies your pretty much limmited to EVbot, PX16 and classy voltage tool to go anything over 1.212v "easily". otherwise youll be doing some soldering and adding trim pots to adjust voltage, sadly there is no guide to doing this that ive found.
> 
> as for the KPE, there are 2 switches on the back of the card each giving 25mv on top of what voltage the card is running. so if your running at stock voltage of 1.212v for example and you turn one switch on youll be at 1.2375v and if you enable booth switched youll be at 1.2625v.
> 
> there are also vdroop switches on the back of the card to give more droop or less droop.
> 
> heres all the info youll need for kingpin card.
> 
> http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=3820
> 
> hope that helps you.


I've tried all the switches on the KPE at different positions. This card hates anything except stock settings.

And you're probably right on the hard mod, The only way I can be sure it to compare core voltage between it and another card. Then I'll know proof positive that it doesn't do anything.

Meanwhile I'll just FOLD ON!


----------



## blahtibla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> the down clock is due to thermal throttle. only way to remove this on stock bios is to reduce your temps. or with a modded bios that removes the throttling. your likely going to see zero gain from adding voltage, most classies and kingpins respond better to stock and sometimes even lower voltage. higher voltage just creates more heat and therfore more instability.
> 
> post up your stock bios and i will do some work to it if youd like.


Hey man, Id really appreciate that if you got the time.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9lqCvNsA23TMVBPamdTSnpncmc/view?usp=sharing

Can you disable boost and the throttleing for me? My old 780 had a skynet bios with the boost alg disabled, so much easier to overclock.


----------



## trickeh2k

Just out of curiosity, this card serves me well and I'm running it at 1.35V for gaming at 1397Mhz. With this ASIC value though, it's not an optimal card for water cooling is it?
When I'm gaming the temp on the card is around 60-65 degrees and it starts to artifact for whatever reason around 70+ degrees. It was the same when I only had the air cooling and running it at 1293Mhz which was my limit due to the temps even with the fans at 100%.


----------



## 4thKor

WOW! I've never seen an ASIC that high. Definitely put that thing under water!


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> WOW! I've never seen an ASIC that high. Definitely put that thing under water!


It's already under water


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> It's already under water


Your temps are too high for some reason then. That's why I assumed you were still air cooled. And for that high of an ASIC I would venture to guess less volts would be in order. That's just an assumption based on my experience with my higher ASIC cards.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Your temps are too high for some reason then. That's why I assumed you were still air cooled. And for that high of an ASIC I would venture to guess less volts would be in order. That's just an assumption based on my experience with my higher ASIC cards.


I'm running it at 1.35V with the classy over volting tool, temps still seem to high even with that in regard? It's always been a very warm card, I'm assuming it has something to do with the high ASIC value.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I've tried all the switches on the KPE at different positions. This card hates anything except stock settings.
> 
> And you're probably right on the hard mod, The only way I can be sure it to compare core voltage between it and another card. Then I'll know proof positive that it doesn't do anything.
> 
> Meanwhile I'll just FOLD ON!


like i said earlier on, most classies and kingpins hate anything over 1.212v, no matter what the asic is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blahtibla*
> 
> Hey man, Id really appreciate that if you got the time.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9lqCvNsA23TMVBPamdTSnpncmc/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Can you disable boost and the throttleing for me? My old 780 had a skynet bios with the boost alg disabled, so much easier to overclock.


yea ill work on it in a little bit, just woke up and need to eat and shower.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, this card serves me well and I'm running it at 1.35V for gaming at 1397Mhz. With this ASIC value though, it's not an optimal card for water cooling is it?
> When I'm gaming the temp on the card is around 60-65 degrees and it starts to artifact for whatever reason around 70+ degrees. It was the same when I only had the air cooling and running it at 1293Mhz which was my limit due to the temps even with the fans at 100%.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> I'm running it at 1.35V with the classy over volting tool, temps still seem to high even with that in regard? It's always been a very warm card, I'm assuming it has something to do with the high ASIC value.


your pushing far to much voltage for these cards. doesnt matter what your cooling solution is, if you cant keep it under 60c then the card will be unstable. lower your voltage untill you stay in the 50's.

EDIT:

just realized your running a 780. disregard my post. should still try and find a way to lower your temps though. bigger rad or push pull or something.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> like i said earlier on, most classies and kingpins hate anything over 1.212v, no matter what the asic is.
> yea ill work on it in a little bit, just woke up and need to eat and shower.
> 
> your pushing far to much voltage for these cards. doesnt matter what your cooling solution is, if you cant keep it under 60c then the card will be unstable. lower your voltage untill you stay in the 50's.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> just realized your running a 780. disregard my post. should still try and find a way to lower your temps though.


Well, the card is rock solid in terms of stability so no issues there. One thing that probably is a factor is my CPU which requires quite a lot of voltage to keep 4,6 stable so I'm guessing the components are heating each other up a bit.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Well, the card is rock solid in terms of stability so no issues there. One thing that probably is a factor is my CPU which requires quite a lot of voltage to keep 4,6 stable so I'm guessing the components are heating each other up a bit.


yea kepler is much better with high temp stability compared to finicky maxwell is. its probly a combo of both your GPU and CPU if they are on the same loop. i always try to keep them on seperate loops so that one isnt effecting the other......or have *alot* of rad for both in a single loop.

but if your stable then by all means id run with it.

edit:

what water block are you using? EK?


----------



## dilster97

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8688701

mem clock was actually 9192MHz.

All on custom water.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> yea kepler is much better with high temp stability compared to finicky maxwell is. its probly a combo of both your GPU and CPU if they are on the same loop. i always try to keep them on seperate loops so that one isnt effecting the other......or have *alot* of rad for both in a single loop.
> 
> but if your stable then by all means id run with it.
> 
> edit:
> 
> what water block are you using? EK?


Yeah, they're all in the same loop. EK block+backplate with a dk5 vario pump/res Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 360mm top and Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full copper 240mm front.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, this card serves me well and I'm running it at 1.35V for gaming at 1397Mhz. With this ASIC value though, it's not an optimal card for water cooling is it?
> When I'm gaming the temp on the card is around 60-65 degrees and it starts to artifact for whatever reason around 70+ degrees. It was the same when I only had the air cooling and running it at 1293Mhz which was my limit due to the temps even with the fans at 100%.


Are you measuring the voltage with a probe it connector?

What kinda of water cooling setup do you have?

Last time I benched my 780 classy, I was doing 1424ish MHz with the classified tool at 1.365 but my card was getting 1.45ish volts. The temps never went past 45 degrees Celsius. I have a 360 and 240 mm radiator. Your temps seem really high compared to mine, granted I was just doing benchmarks not actual gaming.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Are you measuring the voltage with a probe it connector?
> 
> What kinda of water cooling setup do you have?
> 
> Last time I benched my 780 classy, I was doing 1424ish MHz with the classified tool at 1.365 but my card was getting 1.45ish volts. The temps never went past 45 degrees Celsius. I have a 360 and 240 mm radiator. Your temps seem really high compared to mine, granted I was just doing benchmarks not actual gaming.


Check the post above, I've done a run at that clock as well for a bench. Tbh, I don't use anything to measure the voltage, I'm just using the classy tool so the actual voltage could be something different entirely I guess.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Check the post above, I've done a run at that clock as well for a bench. Tbh, I don't use anything to measure the voltage, I'm just using the classy tool so the actual voltage could be something different entirely I guess.


Haha, that's what I get for not refreshing the mobile page before responding


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Yeah, they're all in the same loop. EK block+backplate with a dk5 vario pump/res Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 360mm top and Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full copper 240mm front.


that should be more then enough rad to cool a single card and CPU. how do you have it plumbed/routed?

as for your artifacting, it could be from memory VRM heating up since the EK block doesnt cool the memory VRM.

you could try using some of these or something like it on the memory vrm, performance-pcs little passive heat sinks

if youve already tried those then you can try reducing your memory clock by 25-50Mhz or if youve added voltage to the memory try lowing that a little.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> that should be more then enough rad to cool a single card and CPU. how do you have it plumbed/routed?
> 
> as for your artifacting, it could be from memory VRM heating up since the EK block doesnt cool the memory VRM.
> 
> you could try using some of these or something like it on the memory vrm, performance-pcs little passive heat sinks
> 
> if youve already tried those then you can try reducing your memory clock by 25-50Mhz or if youve added voltage to the memory try lowing that a little.


front rad -> top rad -> cpu -> gpu -> pump/res. yeah, you might be right. i never really cared much about the memory in terms of overclocking and could turn it down, i mean it doesn't make any difference at all really for gaming with 50+/- Mhz. is the res maybe a bit too small for the system or could turning up or down the speed of the pump make a difference?

EDIT: here's a pic from the leak test.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> front rad -> top rad -> cpu -> gpu -> pump/res. yeah, you might be right. i never really cared much about the memory in terms of overclocking and could turn it down, i mean it doesn't make any difference at all really for gaming with 50+/- Mhz. is the res maybe a bit too small for the system or could turning up or down the speed of the pump make a difference?
> 
> EDIT: here's a pic from the leak test.


i think you might be hindered by the fact your CPU is heating the water going into the GPU. you could try bumping the speed up so that your passing water over the blocks faster, not sure how much it will help though.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> i think you might be hindered by the fact your CPU is heating the water going into the GPU. you could try bumping the speed up so that your passing water over the blocks faster, not sure how much it will help though.


Possibly, although since my CPU is already running quite warm I'm not sure it would make much difference but maybe lower the gpu temp.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blahtibla*
> 
> Hey man, Id really appreciate that if you got the time.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9lqCvNsA23TMVBPamdTSnpncmc/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Can you disable boost and the throttleing for me? My old 780 had a skynet bios with the boost alg disabled, so much easier to overclock.


here give this a try,

blahtiblabios.zip 146k .zip file


whats done:

-boost disabled
-core clock = 1405Mhz
-memory clock = 7498Mhz
-undervolted to 1.1875v
-Powerlimit = 300w @ 100% slider, 475w @ 158% slider(might be 157% in PX16/AB)
-custom fan profile with higher max RPM.

use the classy voltage tool to play with your core voltage and figure out if it needs a little more or a little less voltage for best performance.
(i use 1.18125v, others have needed 1.19375v and some 1.175v)

Classified_v2.1.2.zip 852k .zip file


once youve figured out what voltage you need let me know and i will set it in the bios(highest we can go is 1.212v which you shouldnt need), along with your stable clock speeds.

(classy tool sliders)


**leave the pexvdd alone**


----------



## blahtibla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> here give this a try,
> 
> blahtiblabios.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> whats done:
> 
> -boost disabled
> -core clock = 1405Mhz
> -memory clock = 7498Mhz
> -undervolted to 1.1875v
> -Powerlimit = 300w @ 100% slider, 475w @ 158% slider(might be 157% in PX16/AB)
> -custom fan profile with higher max RPM.
> 
> use the classy voltage tool to play with your core voltage and figure out if it needs a little more or a little less voltage for best performance.
> (i use 1.18125v, others have needed 1.19375v and some 1.175v)
> 
> Classified_v2.1.2.zip 852k .zip file
> 
> 
> once youve figured out what voltage you need let me know and i will set it in the bios(highest we can go is 1.212v which you shouldnt need), along with your stable clock speeds.
> 
> (classy tool sliders)
> 
> 
> **leave the pexvdd alone**


Thanks man! + rep

The mod you did to the bios already nettet 25 Mhz extra on the core







With the initial tweaking the card seems stable now at 1465/8000.
So sweet to get rid of the throttleing too.
Maybe its the undervolt that did the trick..?

Gonna test with some more voltage, and see if it will go even higher. If im lucky im gonna get a little more by mounting the waterblock







I might be looking at a half decent 24/7 overclock.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blahtibla*
> 
> Thanks man! + rep
> 
> The mod you did to the bios already nettet 25 Mhz extra on the core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the initial tweaking the card seems stable now at 1465/8000.
> So sweet to get rid of the throttleing too.
> Maybe its the undervolt that did the trick..?
> 
> Gonna test with some more voltage, and see if it will go even higher. If im lucky im gonna get a little more by mounting the waterblock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be looking at a half decent 24/7 overclock.


i would honestly try going a little lower with voltage first at your current clock of 1465 and see if it crashes, if it doesnt crash try pushing a little more clock speed till it does. try going 1.18125v and then try pushing some more mhz.

if lowering the voltage crashes immediately at 1465mhz then go 1.19375v and see what that gets you.

youll need to tip toe around to find the best voltage, dont just crank it up and down. just go one little increment at a time. it makes a big difference.

water will get you better temps, which could give you more headroom with voltage and therefore a few more mhz. maybe 50mhz give or take a few depending on how good your chip is. don't get your hopes up to much though.


----------



## Costas

Just curious if anyone has noticed a similar overclocking anomaly that I have experienced with 2x EVGA 980Ti Classy's running in SLI.

A few weeks ago I pretty much finished my latest PC build 'DejaVu' - link in sig.

I have been testing these last few weeks ensuring that all my overclocking settings are stable (cpu, mem, gpu's etc). As it was being tested I was not using my main monitor (Asus PG278Q ROG Swift) - I was just using a standard Benq 60Hz LCD 1600 x1080i monitor via a DVI connection for all my testing.

While testing the pc with this monitor I could achieve a fully stable SLI overclock of +90Mhz Core and +500Mhz Mem on both GPU's. NB: This is on their default GPU core voltage. Running stock EVGA bios but on LN2 setting.

Now on the weekend I moved the PC over so it became my main PC since I was happy with its overall stability. This now resulted in me connecting the GPU's to my ROG Swift via its DP connection.

Thinking that moving to a 2560 x 1440i resolution and 144Hz refresh rate may reduce my overclocking potential I proceeded to test my GPUs in SLI with the ROG Swift.

Lo and behold I found that I could actually INCREASE the core clocks to around +150MHz (mem still at +500MHz) while still using stock GPU voltages...??

Weird it seems counter-intuitive to what I thought would occur - So not sure as to why I can now overclock another +60Mhz further on both GPU clocks even though the cards are now technically working harder....?


----------



## Vellinious

Just got my 980ti Classy today. Playin around a bit. Overclocking on a classy is a bit....different. Initial testing on air, temps went into the low 60s, and started showing a little instability. That should clear up when I get the block on it, it arrives on Monday.

I was hoping for 1550 on air....the classy voltage tool is pretty foreign to me. Suggestions?

ASIC: 73.6%


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Just got my 980ti Classy today. Playin around a bit. Overclocking on a classy is a bit....different. Initial testing on air, temps went into the low 60s, and started showing a little instability. That should clear up when I get the block on it, it arrives on Monday.
> 
> I was hoping for 1550 on air....the classy voltage tool is pretty foreign to me. Suggestions?
> 
> ASIC: 73.6%


Well look who it is lol. Welcome to the classy world, were nothing makes sense and core voltage is backwards.

Nvvdd is core voltage, fbvdd is memory voltage and pexvdd is pcie voltage.

I find going lower on the core helps getting higher clocks on air. Ive had luck with 1.18125v on core.

Memory voltage i stay below 1.65v. 1.64 gets me a little over 8600mhz on samsung memory.

Leave the pcie voltage alone, thats for if youve adjusted your bclk and its tied to your lanes.

Also, classy tool resets after every computer power off/restart. Just a head up.

These cards are super finicky with heat, so if you cant keep them in the 50's or so your basically fighting a losing battle.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Well look who it is lol. Welcome to the classy world, were nothing makes sense and core voltage is backwards.
> 
> Nvvdd is core voltage, fbvdd is memory voltage and pexvdd is pcie voltage.
> 
> I find going lower on the core helps getting higher clocks on air. Ive had luck with 1.18125v on core.
> 
> Memory voltage i stay below 1.65v. 1.64 gets me a little over 8600mhz on samsung memory.
> 
> Leave the pcie voltage alone, thats for if youve adjusted your bclk and its tied to your lanes.
> 
> Also, classy tool resets after every computer power off/restart. Just a head up.
> 
> These cards are super finicky with heat, so if you cant keep them in the 50's or so your basically fighting a losing battle.


Yeah, I was noticing that as soon as it reached up into the mid 50's, I started seeing some flashing. I figured that'd happen, but, still was hoping to see 1550 on air. /shrug

I'm going to keep messing with it, and see what I can figure out with the voltage, I'd imagine it's just a game of back and forth with the card to see where it likes to run. So far, I've tested stock volts, which gets me to 1529, and 1.212v, which also gets me to 1529, so.....no difference there.

Good news is, is I have a killer loop, so hopefully, I can keep it in the mid 30s and be able to pump a little more into it.

Haven't messed with memory much yet. 2050 is pretty solid....I tried 2100 once, and it crashed.


----------



## Devil Inc

I have a pretty wicked loop in my rig, had SLI 780s with CPU, so I tossed a 240mm and 360mm rads in to keep them and my AMD 8 core cool. Jumped to a 6600k, dramatically cooler than the 8320 I had. Then ditched the SLI 780s for a single 980ti Classy. Currently the highest GPU temp I've seen is 38-40C at load. Allowed me to make several passes at 1600 core.

After several hours of playing Witcher 3 only have seen coolant temps in the 34-35C range.


----------



## Vellinious

Even when I had 2 x 970s looping FS Ultra at some pretty high overclocks, and my 5820k running 4.625, my coolant delta never gets above 10c-11c. During normal gaming, it's usually around 4c. Love my loop. I keep it pretty cool in the PC room, about 18c, sometimes cooler, so coolant temps stay pretty low.


----------



## Devil Inc

Not sure how cool my basement is, but it's not cooled by A/C at the moment, just a dehumidifier. The 6600k is OC'd to 4.4 at the moment.


----------



## savage24x

Anybody got E613 stock bios rom? Totally messed up and flashed skyn3t over top stock bios on 780 CLASSIFIED (no Ti).


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Interesting reading, but not totally accurate.
> 
> First, water cooling is an absolute must for OC'ing any card IMO. And the Classy's and KPE's do not like temps over 50c, so these guys are correct on that.
> 
> Then you have ASIC. I have four Classy's and a KPE. They range in scores from 68 to 82. My best clockers are in the 72-75 range. They do take more voltage and they like it ( I have one named Mikey that's running FAH 24/7 at 1568 mhz with 1.175 core via Probe-it ). This can only be attained via modding the BIOS. And a good gaming or benching BIOS does NOT make a good BIOS for folding. I tried a few of the modded ones out there and they were total and complete failures. Mikey took me a full week and several dozen BIOS flashes to find it's sweet spot. Each card has it's own personality.
> 
> My KPE, on the other hand, has an ASIC of 78 and absolutely hates voltage. But I do have it stable at 1556 mhz. It's my current TC card. I also flashed it a bunch of times to find it's sweet spot.
> 
> Then there's my card with the 68 ASIC. It's also running 1.175 core, but won't fold over 1518 mhz. Any less core and it won't fold above 1500.
> 
> Bottom line is that each card behaves differently due to silicon lottery, but as a general rule, and if done correctly with water cooling and modded BIOS, lower ASIC cards like more voltage.
> 
> That's my story and I'm stickin' to it...


do you think i can get your folding bios for the classy see if i can do any better then the custom one i am running now? would like to to see more ppd.


----------



## 4thKor

Sure. I'm posting it here so that others may critique it or even try it out.

ClassyM2.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

Fitted a Cooler Master Nepton 140XL to my 780 Ti Classy by drilling some holes to mount it on the midplate. Idle temp is ~10°C and load temps are at least 20°C (would hit my throttle temp in OCCT with stock cooler). Will post pics in a few days.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VolsAndJezuz*
> 
> Fitted a Cooler Master Nepton 140XL to my 780 Ti Classy by drilling some holes to mount it on the midplate. Idle temp is ~10°C and load temps are at least 20°C (would hit my throttle temp in OCCT with stock cooler). Will post pics in a few days.


Glad to see I ain't the only one who's adulterated a card by drilling holes in it!


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

Haha yes, I didn't drill into the actual card if you meant that though. Just the midplate. It was a tedious PITA and I'm not sure I would recommend it to most people


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VolsAndJezuz*
> 
> Haha yes, I didn't drill into the actual card if you meant that though. Just the midplate. It was a tedious PITA and I'm not sure I would recommend it to most people


I actually drilled holes in the card itself (GTX-950) to mount a fan over the mosfets. They're in the front of the card and there wasn't enough room to turn a G10 around with a fan attached. So I drilled two holes in areas devoid of circuitry and mounted the fan from an old AMD heatsink. Works very well! This card folds at 1568 mhz 24/7.

No guts, no glory!


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

Hah! I'm not brave enough to go drilling through the PCB because I don't know enough about it to know where the circuitry is. I think the G10 makes GPUs look kinda stupid personally so I'm glad I got it to work without an extra mounting bracket. It looks pretty sexy with just the AIO cooler and the midplate/backplate. I upgraded the thermal pads to Fujipolys and mirrored the midplate thermal pads on the back with 1.5mm pads, and the VRM is sufficiently cooled by the case airflow coming from the AIO cooler fans.

Now I'm finding that my overclock is limited by my 750W power supply. Can't believe you can stably pull this much power with a single GPU without a custom water loop!

I'm taking pics once my other Cooler Master Nepton 140XL for my CPU gets in and I install it.


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

Here's the pics. Last one is a close up showing how I've mounted the Cooler Master Nepton 140XL directly on the Classy midplate.


----------



## drewlrox

Hello everybody, 1st post here!! I am running sli 980ti classifieds with EKWB 780 gtx classy blocks which are the only blocks made for my cards. Ive had this setup for about 3 months and its great. the cards run stable at just slightly over 1500mhz and max out at 50 Celsius. Today i got to thinking, is there anything I can do in increase my overclock? my voltage and power limit are all the way up, should i install a different bios? I dont know if it would be worth it or not. If somebody could point me in the right direction that would be awesome.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewlrox*
> 
> Hello everybody, 1st post here!! I am running sli 980ti classifieds with EKWB 780 gtx classy blocks which are the only blocks made for my cards. Ive had this setup for about 3 months and its great. the cards run stable at just slightly over 1500mhz and max out at 50 Celsius. Today i got to thinking, is there anything I can do in increase my overclock? my voltage and power limit are all the way up, should i install a different bios? I dont know if it would be worth it or not. If somebody could point me in the right direction that would be awesome.


If you want the max potential out of the, yes you need a custom vbios and also a voltmod tool. Since you're running SLI you'll probably have to settle for lower voltage and clockspeeds than running single card. I have an 780, so I don't know which is considered the best vbios out there, there's probably some that's tuned for benching and others for gaming.


----------



## Vellinious

If you do the bios right, for water and air cooling, they can be used for both, pretty easy.

Got my 980ti Classys in and tested on air with stock volts. I used FS Ultra graphics test 1 and 2 to push the core up, see where it's limits were on air.

The 1st card, 72.6% ASIC, topped out at 1524. The 2nd card, 75.2% ASIC, topped out at 1544. A tad disappointed, really, but....they'll work.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> If you do the bios right, for water and air cooling, they can be used for both, pretty easy.
> 
> Got my 980ti Classys in and tested on air with stock volts. I used FS Ultra graphics test 1 and 2 to push the core up, see where it's limits were on air.
> 
> The 1st card, 72.6% ASIC, topped out at 1524. The 2nd card, 75.2% ASIC, topped out at 1544. A tad disappointed, really, but....they'll work.


What were you seeing for temps?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> If you do the bios right, for water and air cooling, they can be used for both, pretty easy.
> 
> Got my 980ti Classys in and tested on air with stock volts. I used FS Ultra graphics test 1 and 2 to push the core up, see where it's limits were on air.
> 
> The 1st card, 72.6% ASIC, topped out at 1524. The 2nd card, 75.2% ASIC, topped out at 1544. A tad disappointed, really, but....they'll work.


Lower your voltage to 1.1875ish and try again.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> What were you seeing for temps?


60 to 61 on both, pretty much. Too high....


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Even when I had 2 x 970s looping FS Ultra at some pretty high overclocks, and my 5820k running 4.625, my coolant delta never gets above 10c-11c. During normal gaming, it's usually around 4c. Love my loop. I keep it pretty cool in the PC room, about 18c, sometimes cooler, so coolant temps stay pretty low.


im basically having the same issues as you but I have a KPE

deciding whether to WC it or just get a 1080

I seem to get 1525/8000 stable on normal bios not game stable though. bench stable

temp gets into the mid 70s on air

I have a W/C setup dont think id be able to keep it under 50c tho my old titan x on water max temp was 61c but my room was roasting at the time 32c lol my room is usually 22c


----------



## Vellinious

Tried 1.187v with 1547 on the core. Temps still creeping up too much, and as soon as it hits 57c, becomes unstable and crashes. Like clockwork, every time.

I need to make some time to get the blocks on, loop flushed and refilled.....


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Tried 1.187v with 1547 on the core. Temps still creeping up too much, and as soon as it hits 57c, becomes unstable and crashes. Like clockwork, every time.
> 
> I need to make some time to get the blocks on, loop flushed and refilled.....


you should be able to get at most another +13 or + 26 out of it, by reducing the temps below 30C. The lower your temps the more benenficial added voltages are though.

For example on one of my KPE's I can bench at 1572 @ 1.205V or thereabouts, only if I can keep temps below 28C. On 3Dmark Firestrike 4K Ultra.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Tried 1.187v with 1547 on the core. Temps still creeping up too much, and as soon as it hits 57c, becomes unstable and crashes. Like clockwork, every time.
> 
> I need to make some time to get the blocks on, loop flushed and refilled.....


keep lowering the volts till you find the sweet spot between good temps and just enough volts.


----------



## Vellinious

Got it to run at 1547 @ 1.162 and 2050 on the memory. Just using graphics test 1 and 2 in Firestrike.

Think I'm done playing with it until I get the block on....might even do that tonight.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Even when I had 2 x 970s looping FS Ultra at some pretty high overclocks, and my 5820k running 4.625, my coolant delta never gets above 10c-11c. During normal gaming, it's usually around 4c. Love my loop. I keep it pretty cool in the PC room, about 18c, sometimes cooler, so coolant temps stay pretty low.
> 
> 
> 
> im basically having the same issues as you but I have a KPE
> 
> deciding whether to WC it or just get a 1080
> 
> I seem to get 1525/8000 stable on normal bios not game stable though. bench stable
> 
> temp gets into the mid 70s on air
> 
> I have a W/C setup dont think id be able to keep it under 50c tho my old titan x on water max temp was 61c but my room was roasting at the time 32c lol my room is usually 22c
Click to expand...

At an ambient of 32C, you may have trouble keeping a KPE cool enough even on water.
But it certainly would be better than on air, and most of the time you should be in the 50's max., with an EK block, probably in the 40's with decent ambient temps.


----------



## Vellinious

Starting to get it figured out / dialed in a little better. This at 1538 / 2129. Still on the stock bios. I think it was hitting a little power limit throttle there at the end of graphics test 2.....

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12504543


----------



## Devil Inc

I wasn't able to do much better on a tweaked bios vs. the stock one. I could disable boost and lock in my OC, but I like how the stock settings work as I rarely turn my PC off. No sense in leaving it full throttle all the time.
My card has an ASIC of 78.2% and underwater, never seen over 40C and can plow thru FS Ultra @ 1600/8214 at 1.212v


----------



## Vellinious

Hmm....I've got to be missing something. 1577 insta-crashes with those volts. Tried 1.2, 1.206 and 1.212...all the same. /boggle


----------



## johnd0e

I cant remember off the top of my head were i read it and i cant recall the exact temps, but i believe it was something like under 30c for close to 1600mhz and under 20-25c for 1600mhz+......ill have to try and dig through some threads when i get home to see if i can find the exact numbers.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> I cant remember off the top of my head were i read it and i cant recall the exact temps, but i believe it was something like under 30c for close to 1600mhz and under 20-25c for 1600mhz+......ill have to try and dig through some threads when i get home to see if i can find the exact numbers.


Sounds about right.....Cooler I can do, but it'll have to wait a few weeks.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Hmm....I've got to be missing something. 1577 insta-crashes with those volts. Tried 1.2, 1.206 and 1.212...all the same. /boggle
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thats pretty standard. Maxwell doesn't scale with volts unless you are sub zero temps. When you block your classy you probably will get another 13-26mhz from the reduced temps, but adding volts almost certainly still won't help.


----------



## Vellinious

Yes...doesn't scale well with volts. But....there's got to be some point along there somewhere, where you can add enough volts to add ONE MORE MHZ than what you're getting already....


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yes...doesn't scale well with volts. But....there's got to be some point along there somewhere, where you can add enough volts to add ONE MORE MHZ than what you're getting already....


Youd be surprised. On water your probly going to have best performance right around stock volts.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yes...doesn't scale well with volts. But....there's got to be some point along there somewhere, where you can add enough volts to add ONE MORE MHZ than what you're getting already....


That hasn't been my experience with maxwell. The only maxwell's I have owned where adding voltage helped was my two 970's, best clocks at +25mv, and that only gained me one step 13mhz over stock volts. 980, 980ti, titan x all had best clocks at stock or slightly lower voltage. All air testing. I had my 980 kpe's all the way up to 1.375v and nothing over stock helped, and after 1.25v clocks went down.


----------



## aiolia

Hello all,

I have just earned a EVGA 980ti Kingpin (as a second hand card).
I was beginning to tweak this card with precisionX and I'm surprized the max "power target" I can set is 100%.



It is the case no matter which bios I use (I know that with the OC bios it should be able to go to 150%)

This might be a noob question but am I missing something?

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aiolia*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I have just earned a EVGA 980ti Kingpin (as a second hand card).
> I was beginning to tweak this card with precisionX and I'm surprized the max "power target" I can set is 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> It is the case no matter which bios I use (I know that with the OC bios it should be able to go to 150%)
> 
> This might be a noob question but am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help


Open up GPUz, there's a small arrow lookin button beneath the NVIDIA logo. Press it. That will give you a copy of the bios that the card is currently running.

If I had to venture a guess, I'd say someone has flashed that bios position to a custom bios that has the low side and high side of the power limit set at 100%. So....instead of:

300 watts at 100%
360 watts at 120%

They decided to use:

400 watts at 100%
400 watts at 100%

The % on the slider is completely arbitrary, by the way...it's relative to what is set in the bios. As I also demonstrated above...the watts for 120% are actually lower than the wattage for bios with just 100%.

You can post a copy of the bios here. I'm sure one of us can take a look at it for you, and let you know.


----------



## aiolia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Open up GPUz, there's a small arrow lookin button beneath the NVIDIA logo. Press it. That will give you a copy of the bios that the card is currently running.
> 
> If I had to venture a guess, I'd say someone has flashed that bios position to a custom bios that has the low side and high side of the power limit set at 100%. So....instead of:
> 
> 300 watts at 100%
> 360 watts at 120%
> 
> They decided to use:
> 
> 400 watts at 100%
> 400 watts at 100%
> 
> The % on the slider is completely arbitrary, by the way...it's relative to what is set in the bios. As I also demonstrated above...the watts for 120% are actually lower than the wattage for bios with just 100%.
> 
> You can post a copy of the bios here. I'm sure one of us can take a look at it for you, and let you know.


Thanks for this reply
Indeed by contacting the person that sold me the card, it has been updated with a custom bios.
The custom bios is the one that can be found there: http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=3820


----------



## Vencenzo

Seems that running anything above 1530 core isn't 24/7 stable on 980 gtx ti classy. Usually crash about 3-6 hours into Black desert online. Sort of disappointing for a 79.6% ASIC. Maybe I need to try dropping the voltage slightly from 1.2.. I am not used to that. I gave this gpu it's own loop with 2 rads and 8 fans for no reason I guess. I think I'll switch to pascal titan when it comes out assuming it has hbm2. Don't get me wrong.. It performs fine, but it's kind of a lame overclocker imo. I've tried every voltage between 1.2-1.281, max temps around 37c.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Seems that running anything above 1530 core isn't 24/7 stable on 980 gtx ti classy. Usually crash about 3-6 hours into Black desert online. Sort of disappointing for a 79.6% ASIC. Maybe I need to try dropping the voltage slightly from 1.2.. I am not used to that. I gave this gpu it's own loop with 2 rads and 8 fans for no reason I guess. I think I'll switch to pascal titan when it comes out assuming it has hbm2. Don't get me wrong.. It performs fine, but it's kind of a lame overclocker imo. I've tried every voltage between 1.2-1.281, max temps around 37c.


Drop voltage to around 1.18V and try again. My 980KPE is most comfortable at that voltage when running around 1540MHz - 1550MHz.

The same could work for your 980Ti Classy.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Seems that running anything above 1530 core isn't 24/7 stable on 980 gtx ti classy. Usually crash about 3-6 hours into Black desert online. Sort of disappointing for a 79.6% ASIC. Maybe I need to try dropping the voltage slightly from 1.2.. I am not used to that. I gave this gpu it's own loop with 2 rads and 8 fans for no reason I guess. I think I'll switch to pascal titan when it comes out assuming it has hbm2. Don't get me wrong.. It performs fine, but it's kind of a lame overclocker imo. I've tried every voltage between 1.2-1.281, max temps around 37c.


37C is where you lose one to two +13's. Try dropping your voltages and keeping temps in check. <30C if you're trying to push for bench runs.

Really though are you going to tell the difference between 26mhz? I'd take a vRAM OC vs +26mhz on the core.


----------



## Vencenzo

Interesting responses.. Maybe I'll mess around 1.18v on core and 1.65 on vram later tonight. I've been running 1900 vram 24/7 and 1950 on benches. Maybe set my sights on 1550/2000 for gaming. This is definetly the first gpu I've owned that undervolting anything can achieve higher clocks.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vencenzo*
> 
> Interesting responses.. Maybe I'll mess around 1.18v on core and 1.65 on vram later tonight. I've been running 1900 vram 24/7 and 1950 on benches. Maybe set my sights on 1550/2000 for gaming. This is definetly the first gpu I've owned that undervolting anything can achieve higher clocks.


1.6V memory should be good for 8000MHz effective memory clock. Maybe a slight OV to 1.625V for 8200MHz+ effective.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> 1.6V memory should be good for 8000MHz effective memory clock. Maybe a slight OV to 1.625V for 8200MHz+ effective.


He's on a classy not KPE. Tough for Hynix and Elpida to hit over 8000


----------



## Vellinious

I must have gotten really lucky with my Classys.....both of them have Samsung memory.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I must have gotten really lucky with my Classys.....both of them have Samsung memory.


i think a good part of the ones being sold now are samsung memory. Both mine from newegg bought a couple weeks apart have samsung. Hynix and elipda are still on the shelves as well though im sure.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> He's on a classy not KPE. Tough for Hynix and Elpida to hit over 8000


You can get Samsung memory on the Classy. The Classy and KPE are literally the same card. Just with a KPE it's guaranteed to be Samsung.

overclocking is literally the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> i think a good part of the ones being sold now are samsung memory. Both mine from newegg bought a couple weeks apart have samsung. Hynix and elipda are still on the shelves as well though im sure.


Elpida Classy? I understand Hynix but surely not Elpida?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> You can get Samsung memory on the Classy. The Classy and KPE are literally the same card. Just with a KPE it's guaranteed to be Samsung.
> 
> overclocking is literally the same.
> Elpida Classy? I understand Hynix but surely not Elpida?


Honestly i dunno, never seen one but nothings impossible....i would hope theres no such thing though.


----------



## Kimir

Well, on the 1080 with GDDR5X you'll get Elpida (Micron) memory.








Because, Micron bought Elpida back in 2013.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> You can get Samsung memory on the Classy. *The Classy and KPE are literally the same card*. Just with a KPE it's guaranteed to be Samsung.
> 
> overclocking is literally the same.
> Elpida Classy? I understand Hynix but surely not Elpida?


That is incorrect. The pcb's are not the same.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> That is incorrect. The pcb's are not the same.


If you can flash XoC bios from KPE onto Classy with sammy with no instability issues, then I'll call it the same card. It's most definitely not the same card though (HELLO 2nd 6xPin PCIE?)


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> You can get Samsung memory on the Classy. The Classy and KPE are literally the same card. Just with a KPE it's guaranteed to be Samsung.
> 
> overclocking is literally the same.
> Elpida Classy? I understand Hynix but surely not Elpida?


Elpida actually clocks quite well, as long as you keep it cool. I had 3 cards all with Elpida and they'd all do 2150 with one of them able to hit 2196. Under water, and 10c ambients, but....they did it. = P


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> That is incorrect. The pcb's are not the same.


While they are not identical the KPE is derived from the Classy. It's a Classy PCB with a little bit extra. It is, in a sense, the same card. Both cards can achieve the same clocks (although the KPE seems to top out higher). The "little bit extra" comes in the form of a UART connector, LN2 heater pads and the extra power connector.


----------



## Asus11

I have a kingpin for sale guys 980 ti 75 asic, shoot me a msg if interested its up on bay


----------



## steponz

Nope they are completely different pcb design and not similar.. the only way they are the same is some classy models have Samsung mem and the 980ti gpu.. quit saying they are even similar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> While they are not identical the KPE is derived from the Classy. It's a Classy PCB with a little bit extra. It is, in a sense, the same card. Both cards can achieve the same clocks (although the KPE seems to top out higher). The "little bit extra" comes in the form of a UART connector, LN2 heater pads and the extra power connector.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> While they are not identical the KPE is derived from the Classy. It's a Classy PCB with a little bit extra. It is, in a sense, the same card. Both cards can achieve the same clocks (although the KPE seems to top out higher). The "little bit extra" comes in the form of a UART connector, LN2 heater pads and the extra power connector.


Just look at pics of both pcb's, they are very much different. The layout and components, its not just an extra 6 pin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Nope they are completely different pcb design and not similar.. the only way they are the same is some classy models have Samsung mem and the 980ti gpu.. quit saying they are even similar.


At least someone gets it


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Nope they are completely different pcb design and not similar.. the only way they are the same is some classy models have Samsung mem and the 980ti gpu.. quit saying they are even similar.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Just look at pics of both pcb's, they are very much different. The layout and components, its not just an extra 6 pin.
> At least someone gets it


Well whatever makes you kids happy


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Well whatever makes you kids happy


980ti kingpin:


980ti classy:


proof is in the pudding..........erm pictures.


----------



## DerComissar

Sure glad you guys came in to correct that.

I knew damn well when I bought my KPE that it wasn't "the same thing" as a Classified, and vice-versa, lol.

I wish Vince was here to see this, he would certainly get a chuckle out of it!


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> 980ti kingpin:
> 
> 
> 980ti classy:
> 
> 
> proof is in the pudding..........erm pictures.


NOT EVEN CLOSE!









SS


----------



## steponz

Its not even close.... basically if you think the KP is the same as a Classified.. is basically the same as saying the classified is the same as Gigabyte G1 Gaming.. I see way too much bad information going around these forums on GPUs.. Especially the KP. Vince and I are the ones that have bench this GPU the most... Don't get me wrong the Classified is a good GPU.. but the KP is on a different level for Extreme stuff.

Only trying to point out the facts..


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> Its not even close.... basically if you think the KP is the same as a Classified.. is basically the same as saying the classified is the same as Gigabyte G1 Gaming.. I see way too much bad information going around these forums on GPUs.. Especially the KP. Vince and I are the ones that have bench this GPU the most... Don't get me wrong the Classified is a good GPU.. but the KP is on a different level for Extreme stuff.
> 
> Only trying to point out the facts..


+1 I've contemplated selling the KPE's but each time I was like I still haven't fully utilized these. The R&D that went into these cards are unbelievable.

What card out there can you say that runs well with 0 additional VRM cooling using uniblock? My system literally has barely any direct airflow over the bare nickel plated "plates" and they won't go over 65C under long gaming sessions. If I have more airflow they never go over 50C


----------



## DarkIdeals

The only people who really think the Kingpin and Classified cards are the same thing are the kind to buy a kingpin 980 TI for it's pretty RGB shroud only to find out it doesn't clock to 1,750mhz on air, then blame it on it being "a classified with an extra 6 pin" and getting even more salty after finding out Newegg doesn't refund GPUs, selling it for a loss to some lucky buyer lol.

You have to at least use high tier custom water to take true advantage of a kingpin card.

Used to be to get that kind of performance potential you needed e-power boards, soldered resistors, highly modded VBIOS, a Tek9 pot, nerves of steel, and a ton of money and time on your hands.

Now you can get 16+3 phase power, 450 watt max power draw, easy pot mounting due to the proper mounting hold spacing, much better voltage controls, fantastic passive VRM cooling, etc..etc.. and a HELL of a lot less risk of destroying the board from overvoltage, overamperage, overwattage, condensation etc...etc.. Personally i still swear by a good safe-for-high-pressure custom made uniblock + cascade with nothing but the passive VRM plate, an EVBot and some paper towels lol.

Bottom line, Running 1.38v @ -100C through a 1000w TDP BIOS on a classy will in all likelihood result in a wasted board when the funs all over, not necessarily on a KPE...in fact not likely at all unless YOU f'ed up! THAT is the true worth of a KPE card, durability under ridiculously extreme conditions; having more power phases and power draw is a nice little extra to mess around with of course, but these people don't seem to get that its NECESSARY if you wanna be able to punch the limit in the face and shove it back over and over again.


----------



## johnd0e

Exactly!

I love the people who buy a kpe thinking theyre garunteed to be hitting over 1600 on air. All it takes is one google search to find the kingpin cooling forums, were you can find every spec of info about the kpe and how its main duty in life is to rip the faces off its competitors with the help of ln2.

The classy is more of a "consumer extreme" card imho. its not going break the bank to buy for long term air/water card, and gives you the bare bones features for benching cold ie: dmm support, full voltage control(evbot), 14+3 phase power. The kpe on the other hand was built from ground up for ln2.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> I love the people who buy a kpe thinking theyre garunteed to be hitting over 1600 on air. All it takes is one google search to find the kingpin cooling forums, were you can find every spec of info about the kpe and how its main duty in life is to rip the faces off its competitors with the help of ln2.
> 
> The classy is more of a "consumer extreme" card imho. its not going break the bank to buy for long term air/water card, and gives you the bare bones features for benching cold ie: dmm support, full voltage control(evbot), 14+3 phase power. The kpe on the other hand was built from ground up for ln2.


Yup, sure is









Now don't get me wrong, i love me some bling too lol. I bought two 980 Kingpins back when they released after my friend and i competed with his 780 classy and my 780 ti kingpin and saw a difference with TEC/peltier cooling; i was sold on the kingpin being technologically more advanced....however i KNEW i didn't "need" a 980 Kingpin as i was only running it in a standard water loop. I picked it up because it was a badass card, best of the best...and single slot *nerdgasm*.

The damn wait for classy blocks was so long though (only to find out they dont fit KPE 980 and having to wait even longer for the KPE block) and ended up selling them after only using one of my KPE 980s on an EK CSQ Copper Uniblock. I did manage to push 1,669mhz on the 980 KPE (non ti) with my xspc ex480 + ek xtc 420 + black ice gtx360 radiator setup though which is nice.

So you CAN get some extra potential over classified even with simple water sometimes (the classy 980s i messed around with tapped out at ~1,575mhz air and ~1,600mhz water), but not to the same degree as i achieved on the 780 TI Classified on cascade cooling previous to that (got an absolutely KILLER OC of 1,550mhz on it with iirc ~1.35v or so with the KP bios from Vince's site!)


----------



## steponz

People tend to forget when the 980ti came out it only came with hynix memory as nvidia was only allowing hybix memory for support through the vendors.. the kingpin card was the only card that had Samsung memory and just right there it made a world of difference. In fact because of this card everybody started using the Samsung mem as it was a much more solid memory and improved scores over the hynix.. the earlier versions of the classified are all hynix.. the newer they switched.

But when it come down to it.. the kingpin is the bugatti of cards.. the classified is like a gallardo.. for ultimate performance on ln2.. one of the nicest things about the kp is how cool the vrm stays over the classified.. it's a crazy amount of difference.. plus the card really does look amazing.. great for modders too..


----------



## paskowitz

I do hope that EK do an all copper (vs nickle copper) block for the 1080/1080 Ti KPE, to match the 980 Ti stock air cooler. That copper air cooler was/is just beautiful.


----------



## johnd0e

Im still on the look out for a 980ti kpe for the right price, but everytime one pops up ive already gone ahead and bought something else. Was seriously hoping the one "kid"(he had to be a kid) on kingpin cooling who bought a card for 450$ would sell his on the forum. He had so much negative stuff to say about a card he had no idea how to use, and he knew better then everybody trying to help him...such a waste of a great card.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Im still on the look out for a 980ti kpe for the right price, but everytime one pops up ive already gone ahead and bought something else. Was seriously hoping the one "kid"(he had to be a kid) on kingpin cooling who bought a card for 450$ would sell his on the forum. He had so much negative stuff to say about a card he had no idea how to use, and he knew better then everybody trying to help him...such a waste of a great card.


It's like mid life crisis supercar owners. Dude, go to a performance driving school and then take it to the track, use the machine as intended. Don't just buy the car and then complain about the stiff suspension and exhaust drone... only to sell it to John Doe enthusiast for half its value.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Im still on the look out for a 980ti kpe for the right price, but everytime one pops up ive already gone ahead and bought something else. Was seriously hoping the one "kid"(he had to be a kid) on kingpin cooling who bought a card for 450$ would sell his on the forum. He had so much negative stuff to say about a card he had no idea how to use, and he knew better then everybody trying to help him...such a waste of a great card.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like mid life crisis supercar owners. Dude, go to a performance driving school and then take it to the track, use the machine as intended. Don't just buy the car and then complain about the stiff suspension and exhaust drone... only to sell it to John Doe enthusiast for half its value.
Click to expand...

Exactly.

I bought a KPE 980 Ti a few months ago, because that is what I wanted.
I'd been wanting to get one since the 780 Ti version, finally did.

I like what it has, it's only going to be run on water, but that's fine with me.
EK did do a nice full-cover block for it this time.
Yeah, it's Maxwell, with all the same voltage/temperature limitations as the rest, but still a fun card.

But the current Classies, especially with Samsung ram, are very good cards, imo.
And a good value, bang for the buck, lol.


----------



## CyBorg807

So just got a 780 Classified off a buddy, would it be worth it to flash the Skyn3t bios (I'm assuming rev4 is best) over the L2N Bios with just air cooling?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> So just got a 780 Classified off a buddy, would it be worth it to flash the Skyn3t bios (I'm assuming rev4 is best) over the L2N Bios with just air cooling?


I'd say no unless you are aiming for bench only numbers.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I do hope that EK do an all copper (vs nickle copper) block for the 1080/1080 Ti KPE, to match the 980 Ti stock air cooler. That copper air cooler was/is just beautiful.


Sadly they stopped doing that back in the Kepler days. Something about how most people were buying the plated blocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> So just got a 780 Classified off a buddy, would it be worth it to flash the Skyn3t bios (I'm assuming rev4 is best) over the L2N Bios with just air cooling?


It got me additional perks when running [email protected], but I also benched my old 780 Classified a decent amount too.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steponz*
> 
> People tend to forget when the 980ti came out it only came with hynix memory as nvidia was only allowing hybix memory for support through the vendors.. the kingpin card was the only card that had Samsung memory and just right there it made a world of difference. In fact because of this card everybody started using the Samsung mem as it was a much more solid memory and improved scores over the hynix.. the earlier versions of the classified are all hynix.. the newer they switched.
> 
> But when it come down to it.. the kingpin is the bugatti of cards.. the classified is like a gallardo.. for ultimate performance on ln2.. one of the nicest things about the kp is how cool the vrm stays over the classified.. it's a crazy amount of difference.. plus the card really does look amazing.. great for modders too..


AH! That's right! How could i forget the Samsung memory chips! God i remember the difference. iirc it was strong that compared his Classy 980s memory OC to the KPE with samsung and get a pretty absurd difference between the two. Overall i've found that the samsung memory just works better too, had tighter timings iirc, and tends to require much less power and voltage etc.. than Hynix.


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I'd say no unless you are aiming for bench only numbers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Sadly they stopped doing that back in the Kepler days. Something about how most people were buying the plated blocks.
> It got me additional perks when running [email protected], but I also benched my old 780 Classified a decent amount too.


I am mostly interested in getting a few more fps for gaming. I was playing with the OC at 1.300V, was able to run +180 on the core but it hits the power limit often,temps ramp up to about 87C but that doesn't bother me.


----------



## Paulie AU

I have a 980 classified with a snapped off bios switch and no evbot......about the same as one that doesn't come with them...

Interestingly in PX16 when I set kboost etc. It shows the voltage set with the controller which doesnt seem to align with the voltage in the controller. Setting 1.25 on the controller gives me 1.4v in PX16 at which I can run 1600 core.

I emailed evga about getting a probe it connector here in Australia and they very helpfully confirmed they are not sold here. They also ignored my asking if it was possible to send my card in to have the bios switch replaced and how much they would charge to do it.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulie AU*
> 
> I have a 980 classified with a snapped off bios switch and no evbot......about the same as one that doesn't come with them...
> 
> Interestingly in PX16 when I set kboost etc. It shows the voltage set with the controller which doesnt seem to align with the voltage in the controller. Setting 1.25 on the controller gives me 1.4v in PX16 at which I can run 1600 core.
> 
> I emailed evga about getting a probe it connector here in Australia and they very helpfully confirmed they are not sold here. They also ignored my asking if it was possible to send my card in to have the bios switch replaced and how much they would charge to do it.


You dont NEED a probe it cable to use a dmm, just makes it easier. If you touch the postive dmm probe to the outermost pin toward the back(were your display ports are) and then touch negative probe to the outer most toward the front of card(8 pin connectors), it will give you core voltage.

The pins from back to front go,

vcore-grnd-vdimm-grnd-vccio-grnd-pch-grnd-vsa-grnd.


----------



## GTRtank

So I can get a 980 ti classy on newegg for 402$ shipped... Should I do it? Was going to go for 1070 but the performance increase is negligible. Only playing at 1080 144hz so the extra ram isn't needed really.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> So I can get a 980 ti classy on newegg for 402$ shipped... Should I do it? Was going to go for 1070 but the performance increase is negligible. Only playing at 1080 144hz so the extra ram isn't needed really.


Nvidia won't optimize much Maxwell anymore at this point, if the price is similar I would get the 1070. You also get all the new features that Pascal comes with.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Nvidia won't optimize much Maxwell anymore at this point, if the price is similar I would get the 1070. You also get all the new features that Pascal comes with.


True... But I'd have 90 days to decide because of the step up program. And by then surely the stock issue will be resolved. The only boards you can get with step up are reference... But how the benchmarks have been going it doesn't seem to matter. Hopefully custom BIOS will save the day for Pascal.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> True... But I'd have 90 days to decide because of the step up program. And by then surely the stock issue will be resolved. The only boards you can get with step up are reference... But how the benchmarks have been going it doesn't seem to matter. Hopefully custom BIOS will save the day for Pascal.


I did the same thing. Bought a couple of 980ti Classys with the thought that I'd play with them for a month or two, and then jump into the step up queue and grab a couple of 1080s if the real world / user benchmarks were impressive enough.


----------



## Devil Inc

Seems most people are jumping to the 10x0 cards for these new fangled features that still have to be implemented on the developers end. I did some research and some of these feature have been in the Maxwell cards just nobody bothered to push them to the front. I'm a triple surround user, so I'm extremely interested in the multi-projection stuff, but to find out it's outlined in the Maxwell release papers, is upsetting.

Taken from here: http://developer.download.nvidia.com/assets/events/GDC15/GEFORCE/Maxwell_Archictecture_GDC15.pdf


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> So I can get a 980 ti classy on newegg for 402$ shipped... Should I do it? Was going to go for 1070 but the performance increase is negligible. Only playing at 1080 144hz so the extra ram isn't needed really.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> True... But I'd have 90 days to decide because of the step up program. And by then surely the stock issue will be resolved. The only boards you can get with step up are reference... But how the benchmarks have been going it doesn't seem to matter. Hopefully custom BIOS will save the day for Pascal.
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same thing. Bought a couple of 980ti Classys with the thought that I'd play with them for a month or two, and then jump into the step up queue and grab a couple of 1080s if the real world / user benchmarks were impressive enough.
Click to expand...

Imo that is a good plan.

Either way, you're covered.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> Seems most people are jumping to the 10x0 cards for these new fangled features that still have to be implemented on the developers end. I did some research and some of these feature have been in the Maxwell cards just nobody bothered to push them to the front. I'm a triple surround user, so I'm extremely interested in the multi-projection stuff, but to find out it's outlined in the Maxwell release papers, is upsetting.
> 
> Taken from here: http://developer.download.nvidia.com/assets/events/GDC15/GEFORCE/Maxwell_Archictecture_GDC15.pdf


Perhaps the 1080 is more of a "tick" than a "tock" this year, to borrow the cpu terminology from Intel, lol.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I did the same thing. Bought a couple of 980ti Classys with the thought that I'd play with them for a month or two, and then jump into the step up queue and grab a couple of 1080s if the real world / user benchmarks were impressive enough.


Sweet! Glad I'm not the only one. Just seems like a decent idea, and 400$ isn't terrible even if I decide to keep it.


----------



## fasttracker440

I already had 2 classys so when I saw them on newegg for 4 something I got a third. Did well on asic as well its 80.6 by far my best card. Should have it on water this winter. If they come down more I might get a forth. Just for folding.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> I already had 2 classys so when I saw them on newegg for 4 something I got a third. Did well on asic as well its 80.6 by far my best card. Should have it on water this winter. If they come down more I might get a forth. Just for folding.


Well, I left mine in cart overnight to think about it, and they were sold out this morning. Now I know who got one! Haha. But, got mine for 409.99 shipped from neweggs ebay page. So if you want your fourth, that's a good price. And you don't have to mess with mail in rebates!


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Well, I left mine in cart overnight to think about it, and they were sold out this morning. Now I know who got one! Haha. But, got mine for 409.99 shipped from neweggs ebay page. So if you want your fourth, that's a good price. And you don't have to mess with mail in rebates!


What bugs me is my own lack of knowledge of the 2 versions of the classy card. 4998 and 4997 and the large price difference between the 2.


----------



## Hopesolo

Hey what makes the Mod Bios GTX980Ti_ClassyOC exactly ?


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> What bugs me is my own lack of knowledge of the 2 versions of the classy card. 4998 and 4997 and the large price difference between the 2.


Don't forget the 0998 version, without side by side comparison, should be the 4998 minus factory backplate.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> Don't forget the 0998 version, without side by side comparison, should be the 4998 minus factory backplate.


Yup, that's the one I got. Don't need a backplate as I will probably do the step up. So for me, save 30$ right now. Will end up paying it later when I step up, but oh well.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> What bugs me is my own lack of knowledge of the 2 versions of the classy card. 4998 and 4997 and the large price difference between the 2.


Yeah, I have no idea. I don't think it will make much of a difference either way. What's funny is this is the cheapest 980ti to buy right now, and I think it's one of the better ones. Have been seeing the MSI one cheap as well, but I like EVGA better.


----------



## bigblock990

4998 - classy
4997 - classy that didn't pass binning hence lower clocks
0998 - classy with old acx cooler and no backplate


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> 4998 - classy
> 4997 - classy that didn't pass binning hence lower clocks
> 0998 - classy with old acx cooler and no backplate


So is the 0998 says it has ACX 2.0+, it's different then the 4998? Did they change the heat pipe configuration? 0998 is still the better binning as well like the 4998?


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> 4998 - classy
> 4997 - classy that didn't pass binning hence lower clocks
> 0998 - classy with old acx cooler and no backplate


My 4997 is 80.6 asic and my 4998s are 76.8 and 78.7


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> 4998 - classy
> 4997 - classy that didn't pass binning hence lower clocks
> 0998 - classy with old acx cooler and no backplate


I could have sworn Classy's are not binned?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I could have sworn Classy's are not binned?


Indeed, they are not as far as I know.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> So is the 0998 says it has ACX 2.0+, it's different then the 4998? Did they change the heat pipe configuration? 0998 is still the better binning as well like the 4998?


Unsure what the differences are other than aesthetics. The 0998 has the old style cooler (like 780 ti classy).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> My 4997 is 80.6 asic and my 4998s are 76.8 and 78.7


Its not about asic, see below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I could have sworn Classy's are not binned?


Maybe binning was a poor word choice. The gpu's have to pass some type of binning/stability testing to confirm they meet the clock speed specification. The 4997 models are unable to pass testing to meet the factory OC of the 4998 model.


----------



## GTRtank

Thanks for clarifying man, either way pumped for this card and to mod the bios and see what I can get out of it.


----------



## Vellinious

The 4997 version of the Classy appears to be the Classy cards that wouldn't hold up under testing at the Classified advertised clocks....they didn't make the cut, and thus the "reference" added to the description.

The 0998 and the 4998 are the same cards. The 4998 with the new ACX cooler and the backplate.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The 4997 version of the Classy appears to be the Classy cards that wouldn't hold up under testing at the Classified advertised clocks....they didn't make the cut, and thus the "reference" added to the description.
> 
> The 0998 and the 4998 are the same cards. The 4998 with the new ACX cooler and the backplate.


Yeah, it's been done before, by other manufactuers as well.

Such as "Lite" MSI Lightnings, lol, and even a lower-tier version of the 780 Ti KPE, was being sold by Newegg.
I'm sure there are plenty of other examples.

All in the name of increasing profit.
By selling less than perfect samples, as different versions of the cards they were supposed to be, lol.


----------



## Devil Inc

I'm glad I grabbed the 0998, scored a decent ASIC and the backplate wasn't a huge loss as I tossed the EK block and backplate on it.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> I'm glad I grabbed the 0998, scored a decent ASIC and the backplate wasn't a huge loss as I tossed the EK block and backplate on it.


What ASIC did you end up with? I hope i get a good one. Only good card I have gotten is this 750ti which is 89%. Hope this classy clocks like crazy.


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> What ASIC did you end up with? I hope i get a good one. Only good card I have gotten is this 750ti which is 89%. Hope this classy clocks like crazy.


78.2% I have a few successful FS Ultra runs at 1600/8612.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8517926


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> 78.2% I have a few successful FS Ultra runs at 1600/8612.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8517926


Sick dude thanks. Nice card you have there... What BIOS did you start with? The one at the start of this thread?


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Sick dude thanks. Nice card you have there... What BIOS did you start with? The one at the start of this thread?


Believe it or not the stock one, a member on here modded one for me and I even tried my hand at editing and couldn't do much better. So I'm sticking with it.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> Believe it or not the stock one, a member on here modded one for me and I even tried my hand at editing and couldn't do much better. So I'm sticking with it.


Wow that is impressive. Yeah, I would stick with it also, that card is a beast. Good FS score too, about 300 off my 970s in SLI. Good for a single card solution!


----------



## GTRtank

What is the contact pad on the heatsink of the 0998 made of? Hope not aluminum. Want to put some CLU on this bad boy.


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> What is the contact pad on the heatsink of the 0998 made of? Hope not aluminum. Want to put some CLU on this bad boy.


It appears to be plated nickel, definitely not aluminum.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> It appears to be plated nickel, definitely not aluminum.


Dope, hard to tell from the limited pictures I can find of it. Thanks man.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Dope, hard to tell from the limited pictures I can find of it. Thanks man.


I had CLU on my Classy when it was on air. I got around -5c drop in load temps. Not bad. My stock TIM application was bad though.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I had CLU on my Classy when it was on air. I got around -5c drop in load temps. Not bad. My stock TIM application was bad though.


Nice! I got the same temp drop on my 970s. I was very impressed. Are the thermal pads ok on these cards from stock? I have some of the 17.0 W/mK pads laying round.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Nice! I got the same temp drop on my 970s. I was very impressed. Are the thermal pads ok on these cards from stock? I have some of the 17.0 W/mK pads laying round.


I kept the stock ones for air. 17 W/mK currently on my water block. Memory caps out all the same at 8200. I assume they are the FujiPoly ones. If they are, be advised they dry out very easily, be sure to keep them stored in an air tight container.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I kept the stock ones for air. 17 W/mK currently on my water block. Memory caps out all the same at 8200. I assume they are the FujiPoly ones. If they are, be advised they dry out very easily, be sure to keep them stored in an air tight container.


Cool, yeah they are sealed. But that is good to know for future reference... Thanks man!


----------



## fasttracker440

minus well get added to the list. Is the GPU-z link all that is needed?

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/zweq7


----------



## wbrom42

I've got an issue with my monitors dropping signal. I'm trying to find a solution. It doesn't show up in my rig, but the 980ti's are EVGA Kingpin versions.

I described the situation here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1604446/monitors-dropping-signal

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nicklas0912

What does the OC Bios do to GTX 980 TI Classfield, I mean how much power target and other stuf.


----------



## crazysoccerman

RMA'd my 780 Ti classy and received a brand new (plastic wrap and all) 980 classy in return. This was my first RMA with EVGA and they lived up to their great reputation.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> RMA'd my 780 Ti classy and received a brand new (plastic wrap and all) 980 classy in return. This was my first RMA with EVGA and they lived up to their great reputation.


Yeah!


----------



## crazysoccerman

The GTX 980 I received is a 04G-P4-2987-KR. I cannot find that model anywhere but on EVGA's product page. I know the release version is 04G-P4-2988-KR and the revised is 04G-P4-3988-KR. Am I the only one in the world that has this card? I can't flash the XOC bios because NVFlash says there is a subsystem ID mismatch.



I'm tempted to give it a shot. I think the only difference between the 2987 and 2988 is the factory boost clocks.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> The GTX 980 I received is a 04G-P4-2987-KR. I cannot find that model anywhere but on EVGA's product page. I know the release version is 04G-P4-2988-KR and the revised is 04G-P4-3988-KR. Am I the only one in the world that has this card? I can't flash the XOC bios because NVFlash says there is a subsystem ID mismatch.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to give it a shot. I think the only difference between the 2987 and 2988 is the factory boost clocks.


I saw your post for a bios with Mr-Dark, good idea.









He is also quite up on the latest NVFlash versions that work with various 980 Ti's.


----------



## crazysoccerman

I tried it and it works fine. It didn't raise the power limit though. Still stuck at 125%.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> I tried it and it works fine. It didn't raise the power limit though. Still stuck at 125%.


Just because the slider only goes to 125% doesn't mean that the power limits weren't raised. 100 watts at 100%, 125 watts at 125%, or 400 watts at 100% and 500 watts at 125%. The % on the slider didn't change, but the power limit did. The % on the slider is a completely arbitrary number that means nothing.


----------



## crazysoccerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Just because the slider only goes to 125% doesn't mean that the power limits weren't raised. 100 watts at 100%, 125 watts at 125%, or 400 watts at 100% and 500 watts at 125%. The % on the slider didn't change, but the power limit did. The % on the slider is a completely arbitrary number that means nothing.


There is no difference between stock and the XOC BIOS in the power tab of Maxwell II Bios Tweaker. I looked into what you are mentioning before taking the plunge to flash mismatched ID's with NVFlash.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> There is no difference between stock and the XOC BIOS in the power tab of Maxwell II Bios Tweaker. I looked into what you are mentioning before taking the plunge to flash mismatched ID's with NVFlash.


Is it power limit throttling? If it is...change it. If it's not, leave it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

I know this mainly for KPN or classy card's but since there is no Evga hybrid club so this the place to post









My first EVGA card ever... No idea why i ignore Evga all time











2 Hybrid in SLI.. ASIC 77% and 71%.. both Samsung memory.. both OC to 1460/8000 @1.18v... still on the first 48h.. once that pass so i can flash custom









EVGA FTW


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I know this mainly for KPN or classy card's but since there is no Evga hybrid club so this the place to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first EVGA card ever... No idea why i ignore Evga all time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Hybrid in SLI.. ASIC 77% and 71%.. both Samsung memory.. both OC to 1460/8000 @1.18v... still on the first 48h.. once that pass so i can flash custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA FTW


Nice cards Mr Dark


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Nice cards Mr Dark


Thanks brotha


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I know this mainly for KPN or classy card's but since there is no Evga hybrid club so this the place to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first EVGA card ever... No idea why i ignore Evga all time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Hybrid in SLI.. ASIC 77% and 71%.. both Samsung memory.. both OC to 1460/8000 @1.18v... still on the first 48h.. once that pass so i can flash custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA FTW


Great to see you here!

And a lot easier to see your build, too many damn bios requests to wade through in your thread, lol!








just kidding, all the bios work you do for us is phenominal

Lovely build, you'll get the best out of those EVGA cards now.
Nice low voltage, great overclocks, and I bet your temps. are great too!

Looking forward to seeing more!
Rep+


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Great to see you here!
> 
> And a lot easier to see your build, too many damn bios requests to wade through in your thread, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding, all the bios work you do for us is phenominal
> 
> Lovely build, you'll get the best out of those EVGA cards now.
> Nice low voltage, great overclocks, and I bet your temps. are great too!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more!
> Rep+


Thanks bro









I will be here all time as Evga card's is great! No gigabyte & MSI anymore..









my temp never break 51c under full load even the ambient around 28c







will post some OC result soon once the first 48h pass!


----------



## GTRtank

Well, the cooler on the 0998 is garbage. Can't wait for my block to show up. I'm only able to get 1450mhz out of it with +50mV. 74.4% ASIC... that about average for these cards? Boosts to 1418 out of the box.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Well, the cooler on the 0998 is garbage. Can't wait for my block to show up. I'm only able to get 1450mhz out of it with +50mV. 74.4% ASIC... that about average for these cards? Boosts to 1418 out of the box.


What are you temps? Did you gain mhz with added voltage? Usually that just hurts you on air.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> What are you temps? Did you gain mhz with added voltage? Usually that just hurts you on air.


I did, but not much. With the PT at 115%, voltage +50, and fans at 100% I was able to run 1467mhz. Changed the paste, no difference. The cooler is just crap. It'll only be on a few days, but these temps seem worse than a reference model. Which is just sad considering how big the cooler is lol. Temps were around 75-77c (100% fan). If I left it on auto it would get over 90c. Ambient is 26c. Voltage came out to around 1.21 with the additional, and 1.18 stock.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> I did, but not much. With the PT at 115%, voltage +50, and fans at 100% I was able to run 1467mhz. Changed the paste, no difference. The cooler is just crap. It'll only be on a few days, but these temps seem worse than a reference model. Which is just sad considering how big the cooler is lol. Temps were around 75-77c (100% fan). If I left it on auto it would get over 90c. Ambient is 26c. Voltage came out to around 1.21 with the additional, and 1.18 stock.


What are you using to add voltage?

Both of the cards I bought went to at least 1528 on air...the higher ASIC card would do 1547. With water, and 1.187v on the higher ASIC card it's hitting 1577...IF I lower the ambients to keep the core at below 30c during benchmark runs.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What are you using to add voltage?
> 
> Both of the cards I bought went to at least 1528 on air...the higher ASIC card would do 1547. With water, and 1.187v on the higher ASIC card it's hitting 1577...IF I lower the ambients to keep the core at below 30c during benchmark runs.


Just finished a heaven bench at 1478 and 8200. MSI AB. But I believe it is reading incorrectly, showing similar voltage when I used AB to increase volts on my 970's. Yeah that is crazy.. I was hoping to see those numbers! I'll keep messing around with it. I can definitely tell that the temps make it unstable.


----------



## GTRtank

Now 1493, but lots of artifacts. Didn't win the lottery, what a shame!! It will probably still do pretty good underwater though.


----------



## Vellinious

You have to use the Classy voltage tool to adjust voltage...can't do it with AB.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> You have to use the Classy voltage tool to adjust voltage...can't do it with AB.


So I am not actually getting any extra voltage through afterburner?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> So I am not actually getting any extra voltage through afterburner?


Nope.


----------



## johnd0e

Your also going the wrong way with your voltage. Lower it to the 1.18 range and try again. More voltage doesnt help 980ti classy/kingpin unless your temps are super low.


----------



## Kimir

You can control voltage on AB if you use the custom file with i2c, not at home so I can't show how. But it's on this topic somewhere.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Nope.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Your also going the wrong way with your voltage. Lower it to the 1.18 range and try again. More voltage doesnt help 980ti classy/kingpin unless your temps are super low.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You can control voltage on AB if you use the custom file with i2c, not at home so I can't show how. But it's on this topic somewhere.


Sweet thanks!


----------



## Nicklas0912

Got mine 2x 980 TI Classfield home.

One of the cards is 82% Asic, can do 1587Mhz/ on air @Fire stirke



I just cant flash the GPU.

it keep said this:


no matter if I do: nvflash64 GTX980Ti_Classy OC or nvflash -4 -5 -6 GTX980Ti_Classy OC.

I did do nvflash64 --protectoff before.


----------



## bigblock990

Rename that file and delete the "space" between classy OC then retry flash.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklas0912*
> 
> Got mine 2x 980 TI Classfield home.
> 
> One of the cards is 82% Asic, can do 1587Mhz/ on air @Fire stirke
> 
> 
> 
> I just cant flash the GPU.
> 
> it keep said this:
> 
> 
> no matter if I do: nvflash64 GTX980Ti_Classy OC or nvflash -4 -5 -6 GTX980Ti_Classy OC.
> 
> I did do nvflash64 --protectoff before.


That FS graphics score is with 1587 on the core? What did you use for a memory overclock? The graphics score is a tad low for that much clock on the GPU core......


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That FS graphics score is with 1587 on the core? What did you use for a memory overclock? The graphics score is a tad low for that much clock on the GPU core......


Yeah I was going to say... Mine put out that score with 1493mhz.. Should be much higher


----------



## Nicklas0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Yeah I was going to say... Mine put out that score with 1493mhz.. Should be much higher


Is 100% Cause of Windows 10, i Will bench on 8.1 tomrrow. Ram is : 1978 / + 450.

Link your score  , i test with 8.1 today m/tomrrow with other drivers.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklas0912*
> 
> Is 100% Cause of Windows 10, i Will bench on 8.1 tomrrow. Ram is : 1978 / + 450.
> 
> Link your score  , i test with 8.1 today m/tomrrow with other drivers.


Windows 10 actually offers higher scores that 8......I don't think that's going to do much for you. I think you need to try to get the VRAM clocked higher.....

This was 1562 / 2140

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9076134


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Windows 10 actually offers higher scores that 8......I don't think that's going to do much for you. I think you need to try to get the VRAM clocked higher.....
> 
> This was 1562 / 2140
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9076134


Pulled this quote from Gunslinger from the AMD vs NVIDIA competion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Also for you guys struggling with W10, below are the *OS/bench combos that provide the highest scores*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 64B - Vantage
> W7 64B - 3DMark 11
> *W8 64B - Fire Strike (W8 not W8.1)*


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Pulled this quote from Gunslinger from the AMD vs NVIDIA competion.


I added nearly 400 points on my 970s and 290X just by switching to 10...all of my highest scores came from 10. Use driver 353.62.


----------



## GTRtank

Here is mine. For some reason its throttling... will only run 1503mhz for a few seconds, then goes down to 1489.. not sure what that is about. But cleared at 1489-1503ish.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9296340


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Here is mine. For some reason its throttling... will only run 1503mhz for a few seconds, then goes down to 1489.. not sure what that is about. But cleared at 1489-1503ish.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9296340


What's GPUz telling you? And, what are your core temps during the run?


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What's GPUz telling you? And, what are your core temps during the run?


I will run it with GPUz and then let you know. 58-62, fans maxed. Ghetto mounted a noctua beneath it because it was hitting over 70.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> I will run it with GPUz and then let you know. 58-62, fans maxed. Ghetto mounted a noctua beneath it because it was hitting over 70.


Lower you voltage some more. 1.175 see what happens.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Lower you voltage some more. 1.175 see what happens.


On auto, its going as low as 1.13. Just crashed at 1503. I will try it set at 1.175


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What's GPUz telling you? And, what are your core temps during the run?


GPUz is reporting the same. Voltage goes up to 1.212 @ 1503 then it goes down. That is without me touching voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Lower you voltage some more. 1.175 see what happens.


1.175 crashed instantly


----------



## johnd0e

So have you tried 1.18125 or 1.1875?


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> So have you tried 1.18125 or 1.1875?


No, no matter what I set the voltage too with the classified controller it does whatever it wants.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> No, no matter what I set the voltage too with the classified controller it does whatever it wants.


What temps are you seeing on the core when you're trying to make it hit 1503?


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What temps are you seeing on the core when you're trying to make it hit 1503?


58-62c. Just weird that the voltage drops down and the core, should be just steady. I did notice that though when I pulled it out of the box, it would hit 1418mhz then after a few seconds drop down to 1410, then 1405


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> 58-62c. Just weird that the voltage drops down and the core, should be just steady. I did notice that though when I pulled it out of the box, it would hit 1418mhz then after a few seconds drop down to 1410, then 1405


Sounds to me like the temps are getting high enough that it's clocking itself down. Are you running the fans at 100%? What's the ambient temp?


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Sounds to me like the temps are getting high enough that it's clocking itself down. Are you running the fans at 100%? What's the ambient temp?


At 58-62c? Yes fan speed is 100%, and ambient is around 22c


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> At 58-62c? Yes fan speed is 100%, and ambient is around 22c


Yup, that's too warm. Every card is just a little bit different, but I noticed on my two, that they would both have a lot of issues above 1500 if the temps went above about 55c. As soon as I put the higher ASIC card under water, those problems immediately disappeared, and now I'm trying to get it to run closer to 1600....but I'll have to keep temps below 30c to do get it done. Maybe even closer to 20c. With core temps staying below 36c, I've been able to see it hit 1572.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> No, no matter what I set the voltage too with the classified controller it does whatever it wants.


Pm me your bios if you want and ill make some tweaks when i get home that should help perform better.

As for the temps, try replacing the tim on the die with something like mx4. You want to be around 50-55c for ~1500mhz.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Pm me your bios if you want and ill make some tweaks when i get home that should help perform better.
> 
> As for the temps, try replacing the tim on the die with something like mx4. You want to be around 50-55c for ~1500mhz.


Cool I'll send it here shortly.

Haha that was the first thing I did after I saw the temps after the first bench, net about 3-4c decrease. (NT-H1) it's a 0998 so the ACX 2.0 cooler


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yup, that's too warm. Every card is just a little bit different, but I noticed on my two, that they would both have a lot of issues above 1500 if the temps went above about 55c. As soon as I put the higher ASIC card under water, those problems immediately disappeared, and now I'm trying to get it to run closer to 1600....but I'll have to keep temps below 30c to do get it done. Maybe even closer to 20c. With core temps staying below 36c, I've been able to see it hit 1572.


Just strange that it drops the clock... like 18mhz. It is random too, sometimes its at 56c, sometimes its at 60c. Just very odd. Usually when that happens it also drops the voltage to, then boom, crash.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Just strange that it drops the clock... like 18mhz. It is random too, sometimes its at 56c, sometimes its at 60c. Just very odd. Usually when that happens it also drops the voltage to, then boom, crash.


Thats gpu boost 2.0 for ya. Thermal throttles and reduces volts and clocks to try and get back to its desired temp then adds volts again till it throttles again. Can do away with that by modifying the bios.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Thats gpu boost 2.0 for ya. Thermal throttles and reduces volts and clocks to try and get back to its desired temp then adds volts again till it throttles again. Can do away with that by modifying the bios.


Yeah, it's just weird though I haven't experienced it with any of my four other cards. Not like this. Especially at 56c! That is nothing! lol Can't send BIOS, do you have to convert to another file type?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Yeah, it's just weird though I haven't experienced it with any of my four other cards. Not like this. Especially at 56c! That is nothing! lol Can't send BIOS, do you have to convert to another file type?


Pm'ed you back. Put the bios into a zip folder then attach zip folder.


----------



## paskowitz

I think the first throttle point is 60c. Sub 30c the Classy seems to be happiest. The only time I could maintain 1595Mhz (lol so close) was when my Classy was at 28c (water at 18c).


----------



## SonicDust187

Hey guys, I am trying to use nvflash (latest version) to flash my ln2 bios on my 770 hydro card. However, I keep getting an error: PIC subsystem ID mismatch. All I am trying to do is to put my stock regular bios into the ln2 bios. What can be the problem? I allready use --protectoff -4 -5 -6 x.rom


----------



## Nicklas0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Windows 10 actually offers higher scores that 8......I don't think that's going to do much for you. I think you need to try to get the VRAM clocked higher.....
> 
> This was 1562 / 2140
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9076134


Worng.

Both fresh installed:

Windows 10: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12824685

Windows 8.1: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13172997

2x GTX 980 TI @ 1519mHZ and a 6900K @4.5Ghz
same speed on both runs.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I added nearly 400 points on my 970s and 290X just by switching to 10...all of my highest scores came from 10. Use driver 353.62.


Take a look through hwbot rankings. All the firestrike records are with windows 8. If windows 10 scored better those guys would use it.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklas0912*
> 
> Worng.
> 
> Both fresh installed:
> 
> Windows 10: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12824685
> 
> Windows 8.1: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13172997
> 
> 2x GTX 980 TI @ 1519mHZ and a 6900K @4.5Ghz
> same speed on both runs.


1518 / 2128 with Windows 10, and driver 353.62. Just to add....your graphics score was higher on the WIndows 10 run. lol

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9011300



My best scores come from Windows 10 and that driver.


----------



## Nicklas0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Windows 10 actually offers higher scores that 8......I don't think that's going to do much for you. I think you need to try to get the VRAM clocked higher.....
> 
> This was 1562 / 2140
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9076134


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 1518 / 2128 with Windows 10, and driver 353.62. Just to add....your graphics score was higher on the WIndows 10 run. lol
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9011300
> 
> 
> 
> My best scores come from Windows 10 and that driver.


yes 200.

But look Combind, and CPU score









Dat the buggy thing about Windows 10.

only 1/10 runs. I can get the same Combind/CPU score. else they drop a 1000 on Windows 10.


----------



## Vellinious

Odd...I've never had any trouble getting the same physics and combined scores with Windows 10. I did notice it took a tad more voltage to get my clocks as stable as they were in 8, but.....My physics scores with both OSs are within a margin of error. Always between 18.3 and 18.7k. I moved away from 8, because of the lower graphics scores...

/shrug


----------



## Nicklas0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Odd...I've never had any trouble getting the same physics and combined scores with Windows 10. I did notice it took a tad more voltage to get my clocks as stable as they were in 8, but.....My physics scores with both OSs are within a margin of error. Always between 18.3 and 18.7k. I moved away from 8, because of the lower graphics scores...
> 
> /shrug


Yea, I would keep Windows 10 too.

But I just cant get the same CPU score in Windows 10. as Windows 8.1 sadly. dont know if is Mortherboard or BIos









Tried reinstalled 6 times without any luck.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklas0912*
> 
> Yea, I would keep Windows 10 too.
> 
> But I just cant get the same CPU score in Windows 10. as Windows 8.1 sadly. dont know if is Mortherboard or BIos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried reinstalled 6 times without any luck.


Weird....what motherboard are you using?


----------



## Nicklas0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Weird....what motherboard are you using?


Asus x99 deluexe 2, and now Windows 8 doing the same after 3 runs. Can it be the bios ?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklas0912*
> 
> Asus x99 deluexe 2, and now Windows 8 doing the same after 3 runs. Can it be the bios ?


Is your CPU overclock stable? Have you done any stability testing at those clocks / voltages?


----------



## Nicklas0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Is your CPU overclock stable? Have you done any stability testing at those clocks / voltages?


Yes it stabile. BUt it happen even on std clocks


----------



## Nicklas0912

V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Is your CPU overclock stable? Have you done any stability testing at those clocks / voltages?


Only Fix is to reinstall Windows, and Then it last 3-5 runs.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklas0912*
> 
> V
> Only Fix is to reinstall Windows, and Then it last 3-5 runs.


Man, I'm not sure. I've never experienced that issue.

I would guess the bios on your board is about the same as mine. I'm currently using the X99A.


----------



## Nicklas0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Man, I'm not sure. I've never experienced that issue.
> 
> I would guess the bios on your board is about the same as mine. I'm currently using the X99A.


I Think the issue Was 3dmark version 2.0.

In 1.5 it does not happen so far.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklas0912*
> 
> I Think the issue Was 3dmark version 2.0.
> 
> In 1.5 it does not happen so far.


The newest version just released a few days ago. Will likely be another update soon, for Timespy.


----------



## Nicklas0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The newest version just released a few days ago. Will likely be another update soon, for Timespy.


1.5 is more stabile i see... And i see KINGPIN useing it too


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklas0912*
> 
> 1.5 is more stabile i see... And i see KINGPIN useing it too


Hmm....I might roll back then and rerun my numbers. I'd really like to break 42k graphics score. lol


----------



## Vellinious

What do you all use for memory voltage settings? I've been trying to get this Samsung memory to stay benchmark stable at 2200 and can't quite get it done. I'm using 1.66v on the Classy voltage tool.


----------



## GTRtank

So guys, settled in at a game stable 1443/4151. Turns out this card has a +.0250 offset for the core voltage. So, tweaking the BIOS numerous times was the only way to get it down to about 1.181 and stable. I'll attach the BIOS so you can take a look. Overall though, benches aren't much lower than 1493mhz, as you can see: (slightly higher mem clock)

1443: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9353286
1493: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9298039

As for Heaven, 1443 ran at 105.5 FPS and 1493 ran at 106.7.

Temps are around 65 max, after gaming for an hour or more.

Thanks to johnd0e, I used his technique for making XBAR, L2C, and SYS all the same, which netted a .2 FPS gain in Heaven. (within the margin of error)

Now, just waiting on WB to show, and do some more overclocking then, see what I can squeeze out of this card.

GM200LN2final.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Scotty99

Sooo ive been looking for a gtx 1070 for a while now and can never find one with a good cooler for a good price. Right now the 980ti classified is on sale for 430 bucks on newegg (410 after rebate) im really having a hard time deciding what to do. 1070 is far less power consumption and in theory should be more future proof on dx12 titles, im just having a hard time waiting lol.

What would yall do?


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Sooo ive been looking for a gtx 1070 for a while now and can never find one with a good cooler for a good price. Right now the 980ti classified is on sale for 430 bucks on newegg (410 after rebate) im really having a hard time deciding what to do. 1070 is far less power consumption and in theory should be more future proof on dx12 titles, im just having a hard time waiting lol.
> 
> What would yall do?


Check out neweggs eBay page. I got mine 410$ shipped. I was in the same boat as you, I was tired of waiting, and my 750ti. Sold my 970s too early anticipating pascal. You can always use the step up program from EVGA, which is my plan.


----------



## Scotty99

Hmm its 429.00 on newegg's ebay also. Good point on the step up, never even thought of that. Got some thinking to do as well as measuring, given this is a tall card not even sure it would fit in my case lol (antec 300 illusion).


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hmm its 429.00 on newegg's ebay also. Good point on the step up, never even thought of that. Got some thinking to do as well as measuring, given this is a tall card not even sure it would fit in my case lol (antec 300 illusion).


Hmm, yeah they must have sold a lot. There were a bunch on two weeks ago. Just make sure it's a 4998 or 0998 part number. As the folks in this thread pointed out they are the better chips.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Hmm, yeah they must have sold a lot. There were a bunch on two weeks ago. Just make sure it's a 4998 or 0998 part number. As the folks in this thread pointed out they are the better chips.


It's this one (looks like 4997) does it really make a difference?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487229&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-PCPartPicker,%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

Oh snap B+H has the lightning for 399.00:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1234597-REG/msi_gtx_980ti_lightning_le_geforce_gtx_980_ti.html

I may have to go with that...


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> It's this one (looks like 4997) does it really make a difference?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487229&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-PCPartPicker,%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


I guess they couldn't pass at the advertised speeds so they are just not as good of a chip. Not sure how much of a difference it is, but yeah. Someone else may know on here!


----------



## AndRicard

Hi,

I've EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified on watercooling. On Precision X i put power target to max = + 141. On GTX Classified Controler i put voltage 1.45V. In game when power target attempt 106 frequencies goes down.







What' up..? because p.t. is + 141...

Thanks


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndRicard*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified on watercooling. On Precision X i put power target to max = + 141. On GTX Classified Controler i put voltage 1.45V. In game when power target attempt 106 frequencies goes down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What' up..? because p.t. is + 141...
> 
> Thanks


even on water that voltage is far to high. unless your chilling your water to sub zero.....even then 1.45v is high.

turn your volts down to 1.212v or lower.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> It's this one (looks like 4997) does it really make a difference?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487229&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-PCPartPicker,%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
> 
> Oh snap B+H has the lightning for 399.00:
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1234597-REG/msi_gtx_980ti_lightning_le_geforce_gtx_980_ti.html
> 
> I may have to go with that...


That's the LE version, same boat as the 4997. Again, not sure the difference it will really make.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndRicard*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified on watercooling. On Precision X i put power target to max = + 141. On GTX Classified Controler i put voltage 1.45V. In game when power target attempt 106 frequencies goes down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What' up..? because p.t. is + 141...
> 
> Thanks


Maxwell isn't like Kepler.... Pumping 1.45V into a Maxwell card even when watercooled is a really bad idea, especially since it's probably even higher. That kind of voltage will only see gains if you go subzero, otherwise you're seriously holding the card back by doing such.


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

Long live Kepler









It seems like Kepler outperforms Maxwell (and Pascal too I believe) in DX9. Yeah who cares, I know. But my two primary games are CS:GO and TF2, both DX9 titles. It's true that CPU makes a much bigger difference, but GPU can still easily make a 10-20% difference on top of that (assuming CPU bottleneck and GPU is at least as good as, say, a GTX 570). I've yet to see anyone that can beat my average framerates in the CS:GO FPS benchmark workshop map or a fps_test3 timedemo run, ~425 and ~490 respectively with high settings and 1680x1080 resolution.

I'm sure this is the point where someone will chime in that such high FPS doesn't matter, but I know that tricky movement (bhops, fast synch air strafes, etc) and quick flick aim fluidity are noticeably affected when FPS drops under 300. Not to mention the improvement in input lag (even going from 150 average FPS to 500 is nearly 5ms reduction in input lag).


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VolsAndJezuz*
> 
> Not to mention the improvement in input lag (even going from 150 average FPS to 500 is nearly 5ms reduction in input lag).


Your monitor is not going to display that framerate so where is the advantage?


----------



## Nicklas0912

Anyone can bring a GTX 980 TI Classfield bios with Boost disable?

Need to be the same bios as The classy oc, just without boost.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklas0912*
> 
> Anyone can bring a GTX 980 TI Classfield bios with Boost disable?
> 
> Need to be the same bios as The classy oc, just without boost.


Yeah man no prob, what does your card boost too by itself?


----------



## Nicklas0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Yeah man no prob, what does your card boost too by itself?


Well is same bios on both.

The number 1 card with 82 asic : 1430
Number 2 card: with 72% 1405.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklas0912*
> 
> Well is same bios on both.
> 
> The number 1 card with 82 asic : 1430
> Number 2 card: with 72% 1405.


Do you want me to set them both at 1430?

Edit: do you want them both at 1430


----------



## Nicklas0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Do you want me to set them both at 1430?


yea, should be no problem.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklas0912*
> 
> yea, should be no problem.


Let me know how it works with both cards:

GTX980Ti_ClassyOCm.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Nicklas0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Let me know how it works with both cards:
> 
> GTX980Ti_ClassyOCm.zip 152k .zip file


I test it out now.


----------



## Nicklas0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Let me know how it works with both cards:
> 
> GTX980Ti_ClassyOCm.zip 152k .zip file


Boost is still enable on the bios.

As GPU 1 go to 1430 Mhz as normal.

and GPU 2 to 1405 Mhz.

So the GPU boost is not disable.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklas0912*
> 
> Boost is still enable on the bios.
> 
> As GPU 1 go to 1430 Mhz as normal.
> 
> and GPU 2 to 1405 Mhz.
> 
> So the GPU boost is not disable.


Here you go man, that worked on my card, not sure why it didn't on yours. This should fix you up!

GTX980Ti_ClassyOCm.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Nicklas0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Here you go man, that worked on my card, not sure why it didn't on yours. This should fix you up!
> 
> GTX980Ti_ClassyOCm.zip 152k .zip file


With the first one you give me,

They boost to 1405 if toghther as my gpu 2, did that with normal LN2 bios too.

but if I overclock, it bypass boost, so is normal.

But it just went from 1524Mhz to 1509 Mhz after 20 sec in benchmark.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklas0912*
> 
> With the first one you give me,
> 
> They boost to 1405 if toghther as my gpu 2, did that with normal LN2 bios too.
> 
> but if I overclock, it bypass boost, so is normal.
> 
> But it just went from 1524Mhz to 1509 Mhz after 20 sec in benchmark.


It will boost to whatever card is in primary slot, least that is what I found with my 970s. (been a while though, so don't quote me)

Yeah that is boost limiting, try the one I just posted. I have my boost table changed too which is probably why the first one didn't work for you.


----------



## Nicklas0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> It will boost to whatever card is in primary slot, least that is what I found with my 970s. (been a while though, so don't quote me)
> 
> Yeah that is boost limiting, try the one I just posted. I have my boost table changed too which is probably why the first one didn't work for you.


Well is the number 2 cards, wich force the first one to go to 1405, but I try it


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklas0912*
> 
> Well is the number 2 cards, wich force the first one to go to 1405, but I try it


Sounds good man, this one should be good. It will only use the boost state of 1430mhz.


----------



## Nicklas0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Sounds good man, this one should be good. It will only use the boost state of 1430mhz.


It said 1431Mhz in base and boost - GPU-z, but it go down to 1405 again.

but lets see with oc.


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> Your monitor is not going to display that framerate so where is the advantage?


You do realize a monitor refresh is not a single frame?


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VolsAndJezuz*
> 
> You do realize a monitor refresh is not a single frame?


" The refresh rate (most commonly the "vertical refresh rate", "vertical scan rate" for cathode ray tubes) is the number of times in a second that a display hardware updates its buffer. " Wikipedia.

You can generate thousands of fps but your monitor cannot read all of them.
p.s not talking about server's tickrate , another issue.


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> You can generate thousands of fps but your monitor cannot read all of them.


Then please explain the phenomenon of screen tearing to me. And why vertical synchronization exists.


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VolsAndJezuz*
> 
> Then please explain the phenomenon of screen tearing to me. And why vertical synchronization exists.


Ok but i'm sure you perfectly know what they are.

Again wikipedia:

" Screen tearing is a visual artifact in video display where a display device shows information from multiple frames in a single screen draw". V-sync makes 1 frame in a single screen draw: 60 fps on a 60hz monitor, 120 fps on a 120hz monitor...

Monitor does not display 2 or more frames in the same time in screen tearing, it reads 2 or more frames and produces artifacts.

p.s In my previous message i wrote " read" instead of " display". I think you could understand what i meant.


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

That sentence you quote literally says that the "display device *shows information* from multiple frames in a single screen draw." Then you go on to contradict that one sentence later without any reasoning or sources. It's clear to me at this point that you are either trolling, or just have made your mind up about something of which you are quite uninformed. Either way, I'm checking out of this argument.


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VolsAndJezuz*
> 
> That sentence you quote literally says that the "display device *shows information* from multiple frames in a single screen draw." Then you go on to contradict that one sentence later without any reasoning or sources. It's clear to me at this point that you are either trolling, or just have made your mind up about something of which you are quite uninformed. Either way, I'm checking out of this argument.


If it can't show 2 or more frames the result is an artifact generated by 2 or more frames, this is what we call "screen tearing". That's what " shows info from multiple frames" means.
No contradiction at all.


----------



## boomerzangs

so I've got my 980 ti cIassy that I've started trying to overclock today. I'm currently in the stock bios on air. I seem to have topped out at ~1468MHz (it settles on this clock during 3dmark firestrike after jumping to 1477). I'm little dissapointed. Wondering if anybody has any tips and tricks.

I've poked around the thread and what I'm gathering is that maxwell doesn't scale well with voltage and may in some cases require undervolting to improve clocks. I have the classified voltage tool. The voltage tool isn't card specific correct (I installed it when I had my 780classy, it seems to recognize that I have a 980ti)? When I tried lowering the voltage Afterburner wasn't reporting any changes.

Lastly, I should say I do plan on slapping my ek block on this. Has anybody noticed improvements in overclocking with better control over temps? If so, what might I be looking at for an improvement in core clockspeed?


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> so I've got my 980 ti cIassy that I've started trying to overclock today. I'm currently in the stock bios on air. I seem to have topped out at ~1468MHz (it settles on this clock during 3dmark firestrike after jumping to 1477). I'm little dissapointed. Wondering if anybody has any tips and tricks.


I'm running 2x Classy's and found that their optimum OC range was actually with their default voltage of around 1.2v.

Anything higher did not gain me anything as far as clock speeds were concerned and in fact made them more difficult to hold stability.

Note that my cards are watercooled with EK blocks.

I can push my cards individually to around 1550 core but in SLI I need to drop them back to 1500 for 100% stability in heavy games.

Note that my memory was more open to overclocking and can easily run +700MHz on the memory (both cards) in games and be fully stable. I can even push the memory up +800MHz in benchmarks without issue as well. Note my EVGA Classifieds were of the later variants which came out with Samsung memory IC's.

So watercooling is not much of advantage except for keeping the temps at under 35C when under heavy loads and of course not requiring any GPU fans.



My rig:


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> I'm running 2x Classy's and found that their optimum OC range was actually with their default voltage of around 1.2v.
> 
> Anything higher did not gain me anything as far as clock speeds were concerned and in fact made them more difficult to hold stability.
> 
> Note that my cards are watercooled with EK blocks.
> 
> I can push my cards individually to around 1550 core but in SLI I need to drop them back to 1500 for 100% stability in heavy games.
> 
> Note that my memory was more open to overclocking and can easily run +700MHz on the memory (both cards) in games and be fully stable. I can even push the memory up +800MHz in benchmarks without issue as well. Note my EVGA Classifieds were of the later variants which came out with Samsung memory IC's.
> 
> So watercooling is not much of advantage except for keeping the temps at under 35C when under heavy loads and of course not requiring any GPU fans.


So your core and memory oc's didn't increase at all moving from air to water cooling? Yeah I also have the Samsung memory but I wasn't able to get past like +250MHz offset before it started crashing. Although I didn't try ocing the memory by itself.

I guess I understood that voltage doesn't really do much for the 980ti, but I was more curious how much temps mattered. I found that when I cranked the fans to 100% and my temps stayed below 70C, i could get another 10-20MHz while doing benchmarks. Wondering if that is something I can expect to see when I move to watercooling where the temps will be much lower?

Kinda a bummer if not. What's interesting is that while I couldn't break ~1470MHz on the core consistently with this card for benchmarks, I just got done with a 2-3 hour gaming session (Tomb Raider 2013) where the core was at ~1450MHz without any issues.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> So your core and memory oc's didn't increase at all moving from air to water cooling? Yeah I also have the Samsung memory but I wasn't able to get past like +250MHz offset before it started crashing. Although I didn't try ocing the memory by itself.
> 
> I guess I understood that voltage doesn't really do much for the 980ti, but I was more curious how much temps mattered. I found that when I cranked the fans to 100% and my temps stayed below 70C, i could get another 10-20MHz while doing benchmarks. Wondering if that is something I can expect to see when I move to watercooling where the temps will be much lower?
> 
> Kinda a bummer if not. What's interesting is that while I couldn't break ~1470MHz on the core consistently with this card for benchmarks, I just got done with a 2-3 hour gaming session (Tomb Raider 2013) where the core was at ~1450MHz without any issues.


watercooling will get you better clocks. maxwell likes to be cold more then it likes added voltage. how much youll gain from getting colder will depend on the card itself but, yes youll see some kind of gain going to water.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> So your core and memory oc's didn't increase at all moving from air to water cooling? Yeah I also have the Samsung memory but I wasn't able to get past like +250MHz offset before it started crashing. Although I didn't try ocing the memory by itself.
> 
> I guess I understood that voltage doesn't really do much for the 980ti, but I was more curious how much temps mattered. I found that when I cranked the fans to 100% and my temps stayed below 70C, i could get another 10-20MHz while doing benchmarks. Wondering if that is something I can expect to see when I move to watercooling where the temps will be much lower?
> 
> Kinda a bummer if not. What's interesting is that while I couldn't break ~1470MHz on the core consistently with this card for benchmarks, I just got done with a 2-3 hour gaming session (Tomb Raider 2013) where the core was at ~1450MHz without any issues.


I am in the same boat as you, card will max out at around 1468mhz for benches, and 1443 24/7 stable. I did undervolt the card and it does seem much happier. But you will need to measure the voltage on your card, mine had a +.0200 offset, so I had to set it to around 1.16 in the BIOS for it to settle in at 1.181 under load. It lowered my temps by about 5c, which I think helped with stability. As soon as this chip gets hot I see artifacts all over the damn place. I did not win the silicon lottery either my friend.

My memory is samsung as well, and it runs at 8300 effective for 24/7 use. I got way more performance out of it than I did the core, since the core boosted to 1418 out of the box anyhow.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> watercooling will get you better clocks. maxwell likes to be cold more then it likes added voltage. how much youll gain from getting colder will depend on the card itself but, yes youll see some kind of gain going to water.


yeah that seems to hold true for my card. I've cranked all the fans in my system to 100% so that max temps don't get above 65C. I just got through a round of firestrike at 1492MHz. It did take a small bump in voltage to stabilize it though (+30mV). Cracked 17,000, so I'm happy with that. Gonna keep pushing it to see what I can get on air. Still a month or two away from getting my custom loop set up. In the mean time I'll have to settle for the fans making the subtle sounds of a jet plane while I try to benchmark









I think I saw either you or someone else in this thread mention that reapplying stock thermal paste application helped temps. How significant is the change in temps?

EDIT: Mind you this is all on the stock bios. I'm getting close to approaching that 115% power limit lol


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> yeah that seems to hold true for my card. I've cranked all the fans in my system to 100% so that max temps don't get above 65C. I just got through a round of firestrike at 1492MHz. It did take a small bump in voltage to stabilize it though (+30mV). Cracked 17,000, so I'm happy with that. Gonna keep pushing it to see what I can get on air. Still a month or two away from getting my custom loop set up. In the mean time I'll have to settle for benching with a jet plane.
> 
> I think I saw either you or someone else in this thread mention that reapplying stock thermal paste application helped temps. How significant is the change in temps?
> 
> EDIT: Mind you this is all on the stock bios. I'm getting close to approaching that 115% power limit lol


Yeah I got around a -3c difference, doesn't sound like a lot but every little bit helps. I used NH-T1 from noctua but anything is better than stock IMO. Mine sits around 120% power limit so you wont need much more.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> I am in the same boat as you, card will max out at around 1468mhz for benches, and 1443 24/7 stable. I did undervolt the card and it does seem much happier. But you will need to measure the voltage on your card, mine had a +.0200 offset, so I had to set it to around 1.16 in the BIOS for it to settle in at 1.181 under load. It lowered my temps by about 5c, which I think helped with stability. As soon as this chip gets hot I see artifacts all over the damn place. I did not win the silicon lottery either my friend.


When you say set it in the BIOS, are you talking about the Graphics Card Bios? Is there a classy BIOS editor? That sounds handy if I can figure out how to use it

EDIT: I have some Thermal Grizzly left over that I could try. Might try it out next weekend.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> When you say set it in the BIOS, are you talking about the Graphics Card Bios? Is there a classy BIOS editor? That sounds handy if I can figure out how to use it
> 
> EDIT: I have some Thermal Grizzly left over that I could try. Might try it out next weekend.


Yeah man here: 64bit.

BIOStweaker.zip 1053k .zip file


I also just got my thermal grizzly in the mail, I am debating on trying it out just to see if it makes a difference on air. Seems to do fine on my CPU moving from the NH-D15, temps are 75c running P95.

edit: 



good video on explaining it, a bit slow but he hits all the points.


----------



## AndRicard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicklas0912*
> 
> Anyone can bring a GTX 980 TI Classfield bios with Boost disable?
> 
> Need to be the same bios as The classy oc, just without boost.


You don't need need bios flash only for disable boost for GTX 980 Ti Class. Simple, install EVGA Precision X 16 and activate KBoost. With this you keep boost everytime.

For me, i need bios with disable algorithm for no slow GPU frequencies when i put more than 1.4Volt. (power target +141)

I get 1.605Mhz stable on all games with 1.45Volt. But when Power Target past + 110 or +106 depending games, frequencies goes down. Temps never past 47 on water.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndRicard*
> 
> You don't need need bios flash only for disable boost for GTX 980 Ti Class. Simple, install EVGA Precision X 16 and activate KBoost. With this you keep boost everytime.
> 
> For me, i need bios with disable algorithm for no slow GPU frequencies when i put more than 1.4Volt. (power target +141)
> 
> I get 1.605Mhz stable on all games with 1.45Volt. But when Power Target past + 110 or +106 depending games, frequencies goes down. Temps never past 47 on water.


You got a screencap of that voltage and clock? That voltage seems....excessive for a 980ti. What kind of cooling are you running? lol


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> yeah that seems to hold true for my card. I've cranked all the fans in my system to 100% so that max temps don't get above 65C. I just got through a round of firestrike at 1492MHz. It did take a small bump in voltage to stabilize it though (+30mV). Cracked 17,000, so I'm happy with that. Gonna keep pushing it to see what I can get on air. Still a month or two away from getting my custom loop set up. In the mean time I'll have to settle for the fans making the subtle sounds of a jet plane while I try to benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I saw either you or someone else in this thread mention that reapplying stock thermal paste application helped temps. How significant is the change in temps?
> 
> EDIT: Mind you this is all on the stock bios. I'm getting close to approaching that 115% power limit lol


For 1500-1540ish you want to be 50-55c or lower. For 1550ish-1600 you want to be under 35c. Roughly. Stick to 1.2v or under for water and air. For air the 1.18 range is pretty good, for water stock voltage is pretty good.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> For 1500-1540ish you want to be 50-55c or lower. For 1550ish-1600 you want to be under 35c. Roughly. Stick to 1.2v or under for water and air. For air the 1.18 range is pretty good, for water stock voltage is pretty good.


So I tried reapplying thermal paste last night (thermal grizzly kryonaut), haven't noticed much of a change in temps. I imagine it will take some time for it to burn-in, so maybe I will check again in a couple weeks.

I believe you when you say its temps that matter though. My ambient temp was a little higher than usual around my computer (this is based on how I feel right now, don't have a thermometer in this room). An overclock that I've been able to run consistently when the max temp was 66C failed this morning when it was reaching 68-69C. Very interesting results. I'm probably done overclocking for benchmark purposes until I get my custom loop set up. Because I can't seem to do a whole lot (voltage or temps wise) to get it stable beyond 1493MHz core clock and 1854MHz mem clock. Not bad on air during the summer though me thinks.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> So I tried reapplying thermal paste last night (thermal grizzly kryonaut), haven't noticed much of a change in temps. I imagine it will take some time for it to burn-in, so maybe I will check again in a couple weeks.
> 
> I believe you when you say its temps that matter though. My ambient temp was a little higher than usual around my computer (this is based on how I feel right now, don't have a thermometer in this room). An overclock that I've been able to run consistently when the max temp was 66C failed this morning when it was reaching 68-69C. Very interesting results. I'm probably done overclocking for benchmark purposes until I get my custom loop set up. Because I can't seem to do a whole lot (voltage or temps wise) to get it stable beyond 1493MHz core clock and 1854MHz mem clock. Not bad on air during the summer though me thinks.


What voltage are you running at? If your at at stock volts you might just need to drop down to the 1.18v range. This can easily drop you temps and let you increase mhz.


----------



## AndRicard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> You got a screencap of that voltage and clock? That voltage seems....excessive for a 980ti. What kind of cooling are you running? lol


Yes, I know, 1.45V maybe excessive for Maxwell....but why? This is the question cause temps never past 47℃...and temp target is 91℃!
Excessive maybe but not dangerous.
I will get a screen of this tonight and I will post here after.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndRicard*
> 
> Yes, I know, 1.45V maybe excessive for Maxwell....but why? This is the question cause temps never past 47℃...and temp target is 91℃!
> Excessive maybe but not dangerous.


Maxwell doesn't scale with voltage unless you are subzero cooling. More than likely you are hurting your performance by running that much voltage on water.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndRicard*
> 
> Yes, I know, 1.45V maybe excessive for Maxwell....but why? This is the question cause temps never past 47℃...and temp target is 91℃!
> Excessive maybe but not dangerous.
> I will get a screen of this tonight and I will post here after.


What exactly are you using to adjust the voltage? Cause.....unless you're running chilled water, you're not running 1.45v on regular water cooling and staying below 50c under load.


----------



## AndRicard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What exactly are you using to adjust the voltage? Cause.....unless you're running chilled water, you're not running 1.45v on regular water cooling and staying below 50c under load.


I'm using EVGA Precision X 16 for boosting clocks and Classified Controller for voltages. All under water EK blocks and double pump swiftech 1200L/h with 3 X radiators / 14cm. The biggest with 6 airflows .


----------



## AndRicard




----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndRicard*


Let me guess... you named your PC "Super Turbo Octopus"????


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> What voltage are you running at? If your at at stock volts you might just need to drop down to the 1.18v range. This can easily drop you temps and let you increase mhz.


It runs at 1.2112 according to the readout in Afterburner. I do have +30mV offset which, at one point, increased stability for the core overclock. The problem is when I remove the +30mV offset, the boost downclocks to 1479MHz from 1493MHz in the middle of the test. I think this is related to the way my boost fluctuates from 1404 and 1418MHz without an overclock (my core offset is +75).

Also, I have not had much luck using the classified voltage tuner to set static voltages (perhaps that's not how it works for maxwell, it seemed to work that way for my 780 classified). I don't have the time right now to dig into the BIOS editor and learn how to use it. It will have to wait until the weekends or later in August when I finish my summer grad school courses.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndRicard*
> 
> I'm using EVGA Precision X 16 for boosting clocks and Classified Controller for voltages. All under water EK blocks and double pump swiftech 1200L/h with 3 X radiators / 14cm. The biggest with 6 airflows .


Yeah...there's something else happening there then. You're not running 1.45v with that setup, at those clocks, and staying under 50c. Send some screenshots of the GPUz sensors tab while under load, and the settings in AB / Classy voltage tool would be helpful.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> It runs at 1.2112 according to the readout in Afterburner. I do have +30mV offset which, at one point, increased stability for the core overclock. The problem is when I remove the +30mV offset, the boost downclocks to 1479MHz from 1493MHz in the middle of the test. I think this is related to the way my boost fluctuates from 1404 and 1418MHz without an overclock (my core offset is +75).
> 
> Also, I have not had much luck using the classified voltage tuner to set static voltages (perhaps that's not how it works for maxwell, it seemed to work that way for my 780 classified). I don't have the time right now to dig into the BIOS editor and learn how to use it. It will have to wait until the weekends or later in August when I finish my summer grad school courses.


Just measure it by hand with a meter man. My voltages had a crazy offset which I haven't seen on a graphics card yet. I would measure it with a meter and see what it reads with 1.21 input on the classified tool. Mine adds +.0200, so naturally I had to lower the voltage significantly, which helped with temps and stability.


----------



## AndRicard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah...there's something else happening there then. You're not running 1.45v with that setup, at those clocks, and staying under 50c. Send some screenshots of the GPUz sensors tab while under load, and the settings in AB / Classy voltage tool would be helpful.


Here:

IMAG0350.jpg 403k .jpg file


EVGA980TiClass.png 3064k .png file


And HERE: Valey bench on 1698Mhz GPU an 8200Mhz mem with the same voltage at 1.45V no crash but just after GPU frequencies goes down. Temps at 42°C

valley2016-07-2601-50-07-54.jpg 261k .jpg file


----------



## AndRicard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Let me guess... you named your PC "Super Turbo Octopus"????


No! I named him ....Octopus Super Overclock.......


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndRicard*
> 
> Here:
> 
> IMAG0350.jpg 403k .jpg file
> 
> 
> EVGA980TiClass.png 3064k .png file
> 
> 
> And HERE: Valey bench on 1698Mhz GPU an 8200Mhz mem with the same voltage at 1.45V no crash but just after GPU frequencies goes down. Temps at 42°C
> 
> valley2016-07-2601-50-07-54.jpg 261k .jpg file


GPUz sensors tab under load, man. That doesn't show anything useful at all.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndRicard*
> 
> Here:
> 
> IMAG0350.jpg 403k .jpg file
> 
> 
> EVGA980TiClass.png 3064k .png file
> 
> 
> And HERE: Valey bench on 1698Mhz GPU an 8200Mhz mem with the same voltage at 1.45V no crash but just after GPU frequencies goes down. Temps at 42°C
> 
> valley2016-07-2601-50-07-54.jpg 261k .jpg file


you know that the Valley GPU clock readout is totally wrong right?


----------



## xTesla1856

Guys what's the highest price you would pay for 2 brand new 980Ti KPE cards binned at 72+?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Guys what's the highest price you would pay for 2 brand new 980Ti KPE cards binned at 72+?


$400 each


----------



## AndRicard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> GPUz sensors tab under load, man. That doesn't show anything useful at all.


GPU Z do not write GPU Voltage realy; all time is 1.212Volt. It's wrong; Precison X you can put it on Classified at 1.290 with overvoltage enlable. But in GPU Z always 1.212V. Classified voltage controler is used by professionals overclockers. It's in 1.45V. Precision X Idicate 1.45V. Its realy. Watever, you cant put under 1.600 Mhz at stock voltages.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndRicard*
> 
> GPU Z do not write GPU Voltage realy; all time is 1.212Volt. It's wrong; Precison X you can put it on Classified at 1.290 with overvoltage enlable. But in GPU Z always 1.212V. Classified voltage controler is used by professionals overclockers. It's in 1.45V. Precision X Idicate 1.45V. Its realy. Watever, you cant put under 1.600 Mhz at stock voltages.


No, but if you take a screenshot, we can see the classy voltage tool set at those voltages with those clocks, and see the temps staying under 50c. Without really cold ambients, chilled water, or something wrong....the 980ti Classy will not run that much voltage with those clocks, and keep the core beneath 50c. It's not happening. Not without other extreme measures being taken.

From Kingpin:

Because of Maxwell voltage scaling as discussed before, in most cases adding only a small amount of voltage can help. 1.21-1.22 V under load at DMM is about the most you can go on air before you will get artifacts on screen. I find 1.19-1.2 V to be nice sweet spot on most GPUs. Adding voltage in most cases just results in more artifacts and instability. Find the limit of your GPU by using default voltage first, then see if adding voltage helps at all.

This thread: http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=3820

You see, what you're saying flies in the face of everything that everybody here has experienced, seen and probably at one point tried testing for themselves.

There it is.


----------



## AndRicard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> No, but if you take a screenshot, we can see the classy voltage tool set at those voltages with those clocks, and see the temps staying under 50c. Without really cold ambients, chilled water, or something wrong....the 980ti Classy will not run that much voltage with those clocks, and keep the core beneath 50c. It's not happening. Not without other extreme measures being taken.
> 
> From Kingpin:
> 
> Because of Maxwell voltage scaling as discussed before, in most cases adding only a small amount of voltage can help. 1.21-1.22 V under load at DMM is about the most you can go on air before you will get artifacts on screen. I find 1.19-1.2 V to be nice sweet spot on most GPUs. Adding voltage in most cases just results in more artifacts and instability. Find the limit of your GPU by using default voltage first, then see if adding voltage helps at all.
> 
> This thread: http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=3820
> 
> You see, what you're saying flies in the face of everything that everybody here has experienced, seen and probably at one point tried testing for themselves.
> 
> There it is.


Yes, this is; in your thread his talking about his voltages at 1.4V! It is. Control Classified voltages is real voltages man. Its used by overclockers pros! It is. GPU Z detect 980 Ti classi and write "1.212V" But not is. I dont get artifacts, i get Mhz frequencies down./ If i dont put volages 1.45V at 1605Mhz i put stock 1.29V Its dont down and no artifacts but its crash, freeze or black screen depending game or bench.

Here 1505 at 1.29V GPU Z = 1.212V and 1605 at 1.45V GPU Z = 1.212V too. Its bad.

TiClass.png 3133k .png file


TiClass2.png 2762k .png file


https://xdevs.com/guide/maxwell_big_oc/ its same your; you can look Controler Voltages Classi with voltimeters.


----------



## Vellinious

Your temps didn't change at all. Hit "Apply"...

I'm done here. lol


----------



## Devil Inc

@AndRicard What's the ASIC on the card(s)? Yes, I know that ASIC isn't everything with Maxwell. But seeing as they like to stay at the 1.212v limit or slightly lower for air/water, pushing them above that is only useful when you go sub-zero. I can hit 1600 @ 1.212v underwater with my 78.2% ASIC, bumping the voltage does nothing for this card.


----------



## johnd0e

i mean i could do close to 1600 on air @ 1.2v.......just depends on the bench









EDIT:

also, im skeptical of his 1.45v 1600mhz claims. but whatever. i wont lose sleep over it.


----------



## Devil Inc

I haven't delved into the HWBOT bench stuff yet.


----------



## webhito

So, how good are the 980 ti classifieds? I can get my hands on 2 classified ref edition for the price of 1 1080 here in Mexico. Think it would be worth it?
Brand new, not used.


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> So, how good are the 980 ti classifieds? I can get my hands on 2 classified ref edition for the price of 1 1080 here in Mexico. Think it would be worth it?
> Brand new, not used.


A single card is better in terms of future upgrades, but a single 1080 isn't going to out pace SLI 980ti. The ref versions are probably going to have less than ideal ASICs, but I could be wrong. Can you get your hands on the cards prior to purchasing them? I wouldn't keep them on air without proper airflow. EVGA is getting ready to drop the 1080 Classified to the public, may want to wait a little bit.


----------



## Hezmana

When is 1080 Classified getting added to the club?

My thread on EVGA Forums.
http://forums.evga.com/1080-Classified-Unboxed-m2518955.aspx
My Validation
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/5znzh


----------



## Devil Inc

They've slowly been updating their website, Monday (25th) they added the price to the page. I read the end of the month.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hezmana*
> 
> When is 1080 Classified getting added to the club?
> 
> My thread on EVGA Forums.
> http://forums.evga.com/1080-Classified-Unboxed-m2518955.aspx
> My Validation
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/5znzh


----------



## Hezmana

I'm one of the lucky few who got one because of a micro center error.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> A single card is better in terms of future upgrades, but a single 1080 isn't going to out pace SLI 980ti. The ref versions are probably going to have less than ideal ASICs, but I could be wrong. Can you get your hands on the cards prior to purchasing them? I wouldn't keep them on air without proper airflow. EVGA is getting ready to drop the 1080 Classified to the public, may want to wait a little bit.


Purchase would be done through amazon so no, cant even return due to it being an import as I would have to pay the shipping costs. Mind you, a single 1080 founders edition here costs nearly $1000 Usd while the 980 ti sli costs $1020. The classified 1080 will be even more expensive. Asic wise I have never been worried as I dont do much overclocking as heat here is already a huge limiting factor. My question was to see if getting an sli was worth it or not, with all the compatibility issues and whatnot.


----------



## Devil Inc

What do you game at? 1080p has no need for SLI 980Ti, you may have to upgrade your PSU if you go that route. I'd probably shoot for a 1080 other than the Founder's Edition.


----------



## AndRicard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> @AndRicard What's the ASIC on the card(s)? Yes, I know that ASIC isn't everything with Maxwell. But seeing as they like to stay at the 1.212v limit or slightly lower for air/water, pushing them above that is only useful when you go sub-zero. I can hit 1600 @ 1.212v underwater with my 78.2% ASIC, bumping the voltage does nothing for this card.


I don't know ASIC in my card EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classi. I Can't hit 1600 at 1.212V I can't hit 1.290V too(voltageboost enlable in Precision X). The bench do not start, it's crash or black screen after start. I need restart computer. 1.605Mhz at 1.45V it's start in all benchs and end benchs normali without problems. But a few seconds after start frequencies goes down. Temps in Precison X or MSIAfterburner is 40/47°C; in GPU Z 32°C. In GPUZ frequencies goes down same PrecisionX and voltages goes down too.

I never take artifacts in this card what KingPin talk about. It's seems he's talking about GTX 980 Ti, not classi.

Maybe my oc in memory (Ram), have another behavior.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndRicard*
> 
> I don't know ASIC in my card EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classi. I Can't hit 1600 at 1.212V I can't hit 1.290V too(voltageboost enlable in Precision X). The bench do not start, it's crash or black screen after start. I need restart computer. 1.605Mhz at 1.45V it's start in all benchs and end benchs normali without problems. But a few seconds after start frequencies goes down. Temps in Precison X or MSIAfterburner is 40/47°C; in GPU Z 32°C. In GPUZ frequencies goes down same PrecisionX and voltages goes down too.


So you are not actually running 1600mhz, imagine that







At 1.45v I'm sure your hitting the power limit immediately after starting the benches that would cause it to drop clocks and voltage.

You should take everyone's advice and max your clocks at stock voltage. Your benchmark scores will improve.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> What do you game at? 1080p has no need for SLI 980Ti, you may have to upgrade your PSU if you go that route. I'd probably shoot for a 1080 other than the Founder's Edition.


1440p. What turns me off is the price tag of the 1080, I know that in a few months it should drop, but so will the 980 ti's if there are any left. Founders are $1000, custom cards are slightly more expensive, but more expensive than the 2 980 ti's.


----------



## AndRicard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> So you are not actually running 1600mhz, imagine that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1.45v I'm sure your hitting the power limit immediately after starting the benches that would cause it to drop clocks and voltage.
> 
> You should take everyone's advice and max your clocks at stock voltage. Your benchmark scores will improve.


I put limit voltage in Precision X (or Afterburner) to max: +141 and temps at +91°C. At 1.45V when it's reach power limit +106, +109 etc, depending game or bench, overclocking slow down(frequencies). If i take 1.605Mhz and voltage at 1.4V, it's slow down at + 109, +115 p.l.

If i take 1.550Mhz at 1.35V it's maintain a few minutes after slow down in benchs but not stable in games, it's crash after 1/2h.

My card is only stable 24/7 in games at 1505Mhz 8200 mem stock voltages 1.212 or 1525Mhz with voltageboost activated 1.290V.


----------



## paskowitz

I was stress testing my system last night and while playing Assetto Corsa my 980 Ti Classy (custom loop w/DMM) (1535/[email protected]) reached a power of 127% (set to 141%)... That seems really high given the voltage???

Second, I find it really interesting that my card seems to actually like voltage. At 1.18v (40c) I can't even run 1500/8000Mhz but at 1.22v (42-3c) I can. I peak somewhere around 1570Mhz at 1.26v (50c). At 1.28v+ stables clocks decrease. I guess every card is different.


----------



## AndRicard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I was stress testing my system last night and while playing Assetto Corsa my 980 Ti Classy (custom loop w/DMM) (1535/[email protected]) reached a power of 127% (set to 141%)... That seems really high given the voltage???
> 
> Second, I find it really interesting that my card seems to actually like voltage. At 1.18v (40c) I can't even run 1500/8000Mhz but at 1.22v (42-3c) I can. I peak somewhere around 1570Mhz at 1.26v (50c). At 1.28v+ stables clocks decrease. I guess every card is different.


If you can get +127 power in your card is so very fine, i can't pass +115 power. I bought this car have 15 days, so i'm not completely tested.

KingPin said the problem with Maxwell is Maxwell's algorithm. But how to change this?...so if it's possible.


----------



## carlhil2

Where are the 1080 Classy OC at, is all of that beef under the hood muscle or fat? it's either this or the MSI Seahawk EK X. for me....decisions....


----------



## Hezmana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Where are the 1080 Classy OC at, is all of that beef under the hood muscle or fat? it's either this or the MSI Seahawk EK X. for me....decisions....


I have been busy at work so have not had time to do much with mine, so far I have been able to play games fluctuating between 2050-2125 on the core clock haven't stress tested it because it still needs tweaking and probably isn't completely stable.


----------



## iBruce

KingPin 980, suddenly no video, Q-Code AA on X99 mobo, A0 on Z77 mobo, booting just fine, just cannot see anything.









Do any EVGA reps hand out here?









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/giphy_zpsdpfrdcmk.gif.html


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> KingPin 980, suddenly no video, Q-Code AA on X99 mobo, A0 on Z77 mobo, booting just fine, just cannot see anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any EVGA reps hand out here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/giphy_zpsdpfrdcmk.gif.html


Yikes!

Did the KPE work previously (if you had it running on another system), when you first got the card?
Had another thought, testing a different card in the same slot on the mobo, but if the KPE isn't working on the Z77 mobo either, ..........

Hopefully it isn't warranty time.


----------



## johnd0e

Try different display cable.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Just measure it by hand with a meter man. My voltages had a crazy offset which I haven't seen on a graphics card yet. I would measure it with a meter and see what it reads with 1.21 input on the classified tool. Mine adds +.0200, so naturally I had to lower the voltage significantly, which helped with temps and stability.


which multimeter do you use? I've been looking around and seeing that fluke is good brand but those are kinda expensive, even used on ebay. i also was looking at some of these. I'm not an electrician so I'm not exactly sure what to look for.


----------



## johnd0e

Klein tools m600 works fine. Thats what i use. Its like 60$ at home depot.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Klein tools m600 works fine. Thats what i use. Its like 60$ at home depot.


This guy?

http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/multimeters/digital-multimeter-auto-ranging-1000v#


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> This guy?
> 
> http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/multimeters/digital-multimeter-auto-ranging-1000v#


Yes sir


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Yes sir


Perfect. Just picked it up at home depot.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Klein tools m600 works fine. Thats what i use. Its like 60$ at home depot.


I was going to ask why you went for that one over the MM300, and then I remembered just how small the display is on my MM300....


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I was going to ask why you went for that one over the MM300, and then I remembered just how small the display is on my MM300....


Yeah this is a lot larger than I thought it would be. But it looks legit (I know nothing about these things).

Now I'm just trying to look up where the voltage readouts for the 980ti classy board are and how to properly use the multimeter to measure the voltage.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> Yeah this is a lot larger than I thought it would be. But it looks legit (I know nothing about these things).
> 
> Now I'm just trying to look up where the voltage readouts for the 980ti classy board are and how to properly use the multimeter to measure the voltage.


you have two options:

-first option is to buy a probe it connector from evga,

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000010

-second option is to hold your probes onto either the two outer pins of the voltage point. or use the first two pins closest to the I/O.

-3rd option make your own probe it(but evga's is so cheap not really worth it lol)

the pins go as follows:

_________________________________BACKPLATE____________________________________

from I/O side~ core-grnd-memory-grnd-vccio-grnd-pch(3.3v)-grnd-vsa(12v)-grnd ~8pin connector side.

____________________________________fans________________________________________

you can use any grnd, using the ones closest to each other will give most accurate reading though. grnd is negative probe, nothing bad will happen if you reverse the connectors, youll just read negative numbers. and do not cross positive pins.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> you have two options:
> 
> -first option is to buy a probe it connector from evga,
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=W002-00-000010
> 
> -second option is to hold your probes onto either the two outer pins of the voltage point. or use the first two pins closest to the I/O.
> 
> -3rd option make your own probe it(but evga's is so cheap not really worth it lol)
> 
> the pins go as follows:
> 
> _________________________________BACKPLATE____________________________________
> 
> from I/O side~ core-grnd-memory-grnd-vccio-grnd-pch(3.3v)-grnd-vsa(12v)-grnd ~8pin connector side.
> 
> ____________________________________fans________________________________________
> 
> you can use any grnd, using the ones closest to each other will give most accurate reading though. grnd is negative probe, nothing bad will happen if you reverse the connectors, youll just read negative numbers. and do not cross positive pins.


haha I was about to ask you this question until I searched the thread I saw people saying that those were the options. Its only $10 from EVGA for that Probe-It cable and I'm in no rush so I'm gonna get that. trying not to ask for too much info and see what I can find on my own so I can learn where the resources are. I appreciate your help a bunch though!!

I edited the bios to increase power limit and fan speed. Of course the increased fan speed only brought me down a couple of degrees to ~61C during firestrike (from like ~65C before) and I wasn't any more stable. I will have to wait until I can either lower the voltage via the BIOS editor or set up the custom loop (probably a combination of the both in the end). We'll see.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> haha I was about to ask you this question until I searched the thread I saw people saying that those were the options. Its only $10 from EVGA for that Probe-It cable and I'm in no rush so I'm gonna get that. trying not to ask for too much info and see what I can find on my own so I can learn where the resources are. I appreciate your help a bunch though!!
> 
> I edited the bios to increase power limit and fan speed. Of course the increased fan speed only brought me down a couple of degrees to ~61C during firestrike (from like ~65C before) and I wasn't any more stable. I will have to wait until I can either lower the voltage via the BIOS editor or set up the custom loop (probably a combination of the both in the end). We'll see.


you can try lowering volts with classy voltage tool if you havent already. this is what i used to find my lowest volts to run at. then i just set those volts in the bios. my cards are for some reason different then most on here though as mine dont have any vdroop at all, i actually have a smidge of vrise.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> you can try lowering volts with classy voltage tool if you havent already. this is what i used to find my lowest volts to run at. then i just set those volts in the bios. my cards are for some reason different then most on here though as mine dont have any vdroop at all, i actually have a smidge of vrise.


so I've tried using the CVT to lower voltages but it doesn't seem to actually do anything. I know the software voltage readout isn't to be trusted, but changing the voltage via the CVT doesn't change the behavior of the card during overclocks through reduced temps. Not sure what I might be doing wrong.

The tool worked for me before with my 780 classified, but it hasn't been working for my 980ti classified


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> so I've tried using the CVT to lower voltages but it doesn't seem to actually do anything. I know the software voltage readout isn't to be trusted, but changing the voltage via the CVT doesn't change the behavior of the card during overclocks through reduced temps. Not sure what I might be doing wrong.
> 
> The tool worked for me before with my 780 classified, but it hasn't been working for my 980ti classified


which version of the tool are you using and how low of volts have you tried?


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> which version of the tool are you using and how low of volts have you tried?


File version 2.1.2.0

I've tried going down to 1.1625 on the core voltage (nvvdd). Didn't seem to do anything. Afterburner still reports 1.212volts

I apply overclock in afterburner first and then apply voltage in CVT afterwords.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> File version 2.1.2.0
> 
> I've tried going down to 1.1625 on the core voltage (nvvdd). Didn't seem to do anything. Afterburner still reports 1.212volts


afterburner wont change at all untill you mod the bios, so pay no attention to that. what happens to your core clock when you set it that low?


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> afterburner wont change at all untill you mod the bios, so pay no attention to that. what happens to your core clock when you set it that low?


So I did mod the bios. Is there a specific thing I supposed to change to have it show that change (even if it isn't necessarily correct)?

Also, I stand corrected. Currently running firestrike with 1.15nvvdd applied via classy controller. Temps are down to ~57C max which is ~5 lower than before. The core did downclock from 1493MHz to 1479MHz midway through.

Ahhhh, and I'm seeing that my performance cap is Vrel limited in GPU-Z when it did downclock (otherwise I'm both VOp and Vrel limited when it doesn't downclock).

EDIT: The core only downclocked during the initial test, not during the graphics test 1, 2, or the combined test. Adding core offset to see what happens

EDIT 2: Ok so bumped voltage up in classy controller to 1.1625. Did another firestrike run. It started at 1502MHz but bounced down to 1489MHz during initial test and graphics test 1, 2. GPU-Z shows Vrel in performance cap reason for when they downclocked. Upping core again to see if I can push it any further

EDIT 3: Seems I'm stuck at 1502MHz @1.1625 nvvdd until I can get a better cooling solution. I needed to up the voltage to get to push the core higher than that and the card doesn't seem to like going above 60C with that high of an overclock. That said I'm not disappointed. This seems average for a 75.1 ASIC quality card in this temp range. Still pushing memory to see how far that can go. I'm getting a lot of time measurement consistency errors in firestrike.

The predictability in stability for core overclocks due to temperature with maxwell is really interesting.


----------



## paskowitz

Did a couple Valley runs with GTRtank's (boost disabled) 980 Ti Classy bios (thank you!). It seems my limit at 45-48c GPU temp is 1550Mhz. Interestingly, (via DMM) while there is about a 2c difference in temperature between 1.212v and 1.235v, I cannot hold 1550Mhz at 1.212v. I got a crash after about an hour or so. 1.235v had no crashes after 3hrs. 1.185v doesn't like 1530Mhz or higher even though the temps are about 5c less than 1.235v. I guess I have a strange card.

I should note my ambient was insane at about 27-29c. I am running max fans and my water temps are basically stuck 1-2c+ of ambient (rads are doing their job!). Come winter I'd be interested to see if this behavior repeats itself. In order to hit <30c core temps I am probably going to need an ambient of 5-10c.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Did a couple Valley runs with GTRtank's (boost disabled) 980 Ti Classy bios (thank you!). It seems my limit at 45-48c GPU temp is 1550Mhz. Interestingly, (via DMM) while there is about a 2c difference in temperature between 1.212v and 1.235v, I cannot hold 1550Mhz at 1.212v. I got a crash after about an hour or so. 1.235v had no crashes after 3hrs. 1.185v doesn't like 1530Mhz or higher even though the temps are about 5c less than 1.235v. I guess I have a strange card.
> 
> I should note my ambient was insane at about 27-29c. I am running max fans and my water temps are basically stuck 1-2c+ of ambient (rads are doing their job!). Come winter I'd be interested to see if this behavior repeats itself. In order to hit <30c core temps I am probably going to need an ambient of 5-10c.


Nice, glad it worked out for you!


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> which multimeter do you use? I've been looking around and seeing that fluke is good brand but those are kinda expensive, even used on ebay. i also was looking at some of these. I'm not an electrician so I'm not exactly sure what to look for.


Sorry, haven't been on in a few days, glad the other guys got you sorted.


----------



## Vencenzo

Tries to enable Kboost in precisionX

"You must close the following 3d applications to enable Kboost :
PrecisionX.exe"

Lol ok..


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Sorry, haven't been on in a few days, glad the other guys got you sorted.


Yeah, no problem. Between you and Johndoe I've got more than enough to work with to figure it out. Waiting on my Probe-It to come in the mail now. I figure until I set up my custom loop I'm not going to get much better clocks than what I got while testing last night.

Right now i'm trying to find max stable clocks for gaming on air and figure out how to set up the BIOS tweaks so that the card just runs with those clocks and voltages. I'm trying to do it so I don't have to run all the fans at 100% all the time but I do need to keep the temps below ~67C in order to keep it stable for long periods of time at 1450MHz on air. For some reason I can do ~8200MHz on the memory clock no problem which is odd because that's double the offset I was capable of before editing the BIOS to match the 980 ti classy OC BIOS in the tweaker. Whatever, I need to keep experimenting of course time is not on my side with these summer classes I'm in. I imagine I will have to do this all over again once the loop is set up too but it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> Yeah, no problem. Between you and Johndoe I've got more than enough to work with to figure it out. Waiting on my Probe-It to come in the mail now. I figure until I set up my custom loop I'm not going to get much better clocks than what I got while testing last night.
> 
> Right now i'm trying to find max stable clocks for gaming on air and figure out how to set up the BIOS tweaks so that the card just runs with those clocks and voltages. I'm trying to do it so I don't have to run all the fans at 100% all the time but I do need to keep the temps below ~67C in order to keep it stable for long periods of time at 1450MHz on air. For some reason I can do ~8200MHz on the memory clock no problem which is odd because that's double the offset I was capable of before editing the BIOS to match the 980 ti classy OC BIOS in the tweaker. Whatever, I need to keep experimenting of course time is not on my side with these summer classes I'm in. I imagine I will have to do this all over again once the loop is set up too but it'll be worth it in the end.


Here is a good place to start. It is a modified version of mine, but this will be better than starting from scratch. I have it set to 1443mhz, should help with the stability issue, and 8200 on the memory. Fan speeds are 85% at 67c and 100% at 75c. Voltage is set to 1.1813 in applicable boxes. Once you figure out your own voltage, (and if you have an offset) the voltage tables should be the only one you mess with. (on air) This also has the boost thermal down clock disabled, so it will hold 1443 no matter the temps, but it will still clock down to 135/405mhz when in the desktop. (unless you are set to 144hz)

boomerzangs.zip 146k .zip file


Edit: This BIOS will take care of your clock lowering with going over 60c.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> EDIT 3: Seems I'm stuck at 1502MHz @1.1625 nvvdd until I can get a better cooling solution. I needed to up the voltage to get to push the core higher than that and the card doesn't seem to like going above 60C with that high of an overclock. That said I'm not disappointed. This seems average for a 75.1 ASIC quality card in this temp range. Still pushing memory to see how far that can go. I'm getting a lot of time measurement consistency errors in firestrike.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Here is a good place to start. It is a modified version of mine, but this will be better than starting from scratch. I have it set to 1443mhz, should help with the stability issue, and 8200 on the memory. Fan speeds are 85% at 67c and 100% at 75c. Voltage is set to 1.1813 in applicable boxes. Once you figure out your own voltage, (and if you have an offset) the voltage tables should be the only one you mess with. (on air) This also has the boost thermal down clock disabled, so it will hold 1443 no matter the temps, but it will still clock down to 135/405mhz when in the desktop. (unless you are set to 144hz)
> 
> boomerzangs.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Edit: This BIOS will take care of your clock lowering with going over 60c.


This is slick. I edited my BIOS and flashed it and it's working no problem. I will have to experiment with how low I can go with the voltages and still be stable at this clock (maybe I can do what you suggested and set the default voltage to 1.1625 and have a voltage offset in afterburner for when the card really needs that extra voltage for stability).

Also, after going through your BIOS in the tweaker and editing my own that process seems a lot more intuitive than I thought.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> This is slick. I edited my BIOS and flashed it and it's working no problem. I will have to experiment with how low I can go with the voltages and still be stable at this clock (maybe I can do what you suggested and set the default voltage to 1.1625 and have a voltage offset in afterburner for when the card really needs that extra voltage for stability).
> 
> Also, after going through your BIOS in the tweaker and editing my own that process seems a lot more intuitive than I thought.


Well my chip has an offset of its own, so I have it set to 1.156 in the bios, but when it boosts it goes to 1.1813. Yours may be different, and I don't set anything in afterburner. I use this bios so I don't have to touch anything just turn the computer on and go. When you get the meter you can measure and then experiment with how the voltages work on your card!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Here is a good place to start. It is a modified version of mine, but this will be better than starting from scratch. I have it set to 1443mhz, should help with the stability issue, and 8200 on the memory. Fan speeds are 85% at 67c and 100% at 75c. Voltage is set to 1.1813 in applicable boxes. Once you figure out your own voltage, (and if you have an offset) the voltage tables should be the only one you mess with. (on air) This also has the boost thermal down clock disabled, so it will hold 1443 no matter the temps, but it will still clock down to 135/405mhz when in the desktop. (unless you are set to 144hz)
> 
> boomerzangs.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Edit: This BIOS will take care of your clock lowering with going over 60c.


Maybe I'm missing something....where do you disable the thermal down clock? Is there a new bios editor that has that option?


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something....where do you disable the thermal down clock? Is there a new bios editor that has that option?


From what I have found, just moving the temp target from what it is at stock will do it. If you look in the BIOS I posted I think it's set to 91. For me, that allowed my card to maintain its clock, even up to 80c. (Was just curious if it would hold that high). With stock BIOS it would clock down starting at 58-62c. Doesn't do that anymore since I have changed it.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> From what I have found, just moving the temp target from what it is at stock will do it. If you look in the BIOS I posted I think it's set to 91. For me, that allowed my card to maintain its clock, even up to 80c. (Was just curious if it would hold that high). With stock BIOS it would clock down starting at 58-62c. Doesn't do that anymore since I have changed it.


I'm not really sure what that'd do, but at 1430ish clocks, I wouldn't imagine anything over 60 would affect it much at all anyway.


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'm not really sure what that'd do, but at 1430ish clocks, I wouldn't imagine anything over 60 would affect it much at all anyway.


Well my card would boost stock to 1418mhz, as soon as it hit 60, 1405, then over 70, 1392, so on and so forth. Obviously not a lot of graphics power is being sapped, but it still pissed me off that the card couldn't hold its clock. So I fixed it.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> Well my card would boost stock to 1418mhz, as soon as it hit 60, 1405, then over 70, 1392, so on and so forth. Obviously not a lot of graphics power is being sapped, but it still pissed me off that the card couldn't hold its clock. So I fixed it.


Not sure why that'd make a difference, but....if it works, it works.

I think you're a bit off here.

970 SLI Firestrike best graphics: 27582 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7604699

I know a few guys that have gone well over 28k graphics. Myself included: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6368664


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Not sure why that'd make a difference, but....if it works, it works.
> 
> I think you're a bit off here.
> 
> 970 SLI Firestrike best graphics: 27582 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7604699
> 
> I know a few guys that have gone well over 28k graphics. Myself included: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6368664


I'm not sure either man but it works.

What do you mean I'm off? That's my best graphics score I have gotten with my 970s on air! Those scores are my PRs.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTRtank*
> 
> I'm not sure either man but it works.
> 
> What do you mean I'm off? That's my best graphics score I have gotten with my 970s on air! Those scores are my PRs.


Nm


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'm not really sure what that'd do, but at 1430ish clocks, I wouldn't imagine anything over 60 would affect it much at all anyway.


Yeah so I was wrong, you have to do a whole BIOS overhaul for it to disable. I had messed around with it a bit, because when I got it to work I was changing multiple variables each time I flashed it, so I wasn't sure which one it was that would disable. So basically the only way to do it is GPU boost disable.


----------



## Devil Inc

When your local MicroCenter has a handful of 1080 Classies in stock, but you're broke because you made the choice to pay your bills instead.


----------



## Muslumgursex

Hello guys, I finally get my 980ti kpe underwater but now I'm in need of a custom bios. Has anyone come up with one or is it still yet to come?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muslumgursex*
> 
> Hello guys, I finally get my 980ti kpe underwater but now I'm in need of a custom bios. Has anyone come up with one or is it still yet to come?


I'd check the Kingpin forums, or check the 900 series custom bios thread. I'm at work, so can't provide links atm.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Muslumgursex*
> 
> Hello guys, I finally get my 980ti kpe underwater but now I'm in need of a custom bios. Has anyone come up with one or is it still yet to come?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd check the Kingpin forums, or check the 900 series custom bios thread. I'm at work, so can't provide links atm.
Click to expand...

Welcome to OCN.

Here's the link for Mr Dark's Bios thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request

I had my bios done by him, well-recommended.


----------



## boomerzangs

So I flashed my edited BIOS with those setting changes. I've been playing around with fans curves and voltages to see if I can increase the max stable clock. The only problem I've run into is that GPU-z no longer has a performance cap reason readout. I don't know if that particularly matters as I have a pretty good understanding of why my overclock might be failing but is that something related to a change I made in the BIOS or something else?

Maybe a better, more direct question would be what settings in the BIOS editor effect the performance cap readout in GPU-z?


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> So I flashed my edited BIOS with those setting changes. I've been playing around with fans curves and voltages to see if I can increase the max stable clock. The only problem I've run into is that GPU-z no longer has a performance cap reason readout. I don't know if that particularly matters as I have a pretty good understanding of why my overclock might be failing but is that something related to a change I made in the BIOS or something else?
> 
> Maybe a better, more direct question would be what settings in the BIOS editor effect the performance cap readout in GPU-z?


I am not sure TBH. Anybody? My card doesn't clock well anyway, but the perfcap doesn't say anything on mine just as yours. The card just won't go any further, no matter what I do. Is that the issue your having?


----------



## Vellinious

When you open up the bios, it will take away a lot of the perfcaps you're seeing with the stock bios. If you hit one, it'll show up. The only one you really need to worry about anyway, is the Power Limit PerfCap.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> When you open up the bios, it will take away a lot of the perfcaps you're seeing with the stock bios. If you hit one, it'll show up. The only one you really need to worry about anyway, is the Power Limit PerfCap.


Yeah I mean I figure so long as it isn't failling than knowing the performance cap isn't really necessary. I just know that I changed the BIOS once and they still showed up and then I changed it again and it quit showing a performance cap reason although I'm not currently pushing the max possible clock with the overclocks with the voltages I'm testing. I'll have to take some time to watch the video in Mr. Dark's custom bios thread and see if there is any info there.


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

After a restart, I couldn't get a video signal with my 780 Ti Classy and the motherboard debug LED indicated it was getting to the BIOS setup. Reseating didn't help but it booted up just fine after replacing it with my old 780 Classy. So I guess my 780 Ti Classy is shot?

It's strange because there were no indications that anything was wrong. Is there any way to troubleshoot my 780 Ti Classy to see if it can be brought back to life? I don't see any burn marks or anything obvious from inspecting the card and it seems like it's getting power fine and the LEDs come on, just never gets a video signal.

Edit: removing the backplate revealed that my modifications had allowed for the card to become shorted out. I've fixed it now and the 780 Ti Classy lives


----------



## JySzE

Is there no way to check your VRM temps on the 980TI Classy via software (GPU-Z)?

I remember on my 780 Classy i was able to..


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

My VRM temps mysteriously disappeared from GPU-Z and other monitoring tools a while back, and I think reinstalling the NVIDIA drivers was what made them show up again. So try that.

That's assuming that you haven't simply overlooked something like not having it set in the monitoring software to monitor and display VRM temp. In GPU-Z, you can do this by right-clicking the title bar of its window > Settings... > Sensors tab > check the box for VRM Temperature > hit OK. Off the top of my head, I know AIDA64 and HWiNFO64 can also show VRM temp (there's probably others as well), but many monitoring programs don't have the capability to show VRM temp and other info specific to Classys like VDDC.

I only have a 780 Ti though, so maybe the 980 Ti just doesn't report VRM temp. Seems unlikely though...


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VolsAndJezuz*
> 
> My VRM temps mysteriously disappeared from GPU-Z and other monitoring tools a while back, and I think reinstalling the NVIDIA drivers was what made them show up again. So try that.
> 
> That's assuming that you haven't simply overlooked something like not having it set in the monitoring software to monitor and display VRM temp. In GPU-Z, you can do this by right-clicking the title bar of its window > Settings... > Sensors tab > check the box for VRM Temperature > hit OK. Off the top of my head, I know AIDA64 and HWiNFO64 can also show VRM temp (there's probably others as well), but many monitoring programs don't have the capability to show VRM temp and other info specific to Classys like VDDC.
> 
> I only have a 780 Ti though, so maybe the 980 Ti just doesn't report VRM temp. Seems unlikely though...


No settings option that you describe of that i can find.



I checked aida64 and HWinfo64 as well and nothing i reinstalled the drivers also.. hmm


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

Oh I'm using the newer GPU-Z 1.9.0, maybe that version doesn't have the same settings.

Hm yeah I really don't know. Can another 980 Ti Classy user confirm that you should be able to see VRM temp as with previous Classys?


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VolsAndJezuz*
> 
> Oh I'm using the newer GPU-Z 1.9.0, maybe that version doesn't have the same settings.
> 
> Hm yeah I really don't know. Can another 980 Ti Classy user confirm that you should be able to see VRM temp as with previous Classys?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Id expect to be able to see my vrm temps with a classy card. Strange that i cannot.


----------



## Djinn206

I'm afraid it's not possible to see the VRM temps on the GTX 980 Ti Classy.


----------



## VolsAndJezuz

Why would they take that feature away? Access to VRM temp was a critical piece of information for me getting the most out of my overlock. Once you upgrade to water cooling, VRM temperature is very much the limiting factor unless your have a waterblock that mounts directly onto the VRM components.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VolsAndJezuz*
> 
> Why would they take that feature away? Access to VRM temp was a critical piece of information for me getting the most out of my overlock. Once you upgrade to water cooling, VRM temperature is very much the limiting factor unless your have a waterblock that mounts directly onto the VRM components.


If it's a full coverage block on Maxwell, why would VRM temps even make a difference? You're not gonna keep it cool enough without a chiller to run enough voltage through the Classy to make a difference at all. In fact, with above ambient cooling, anything more than 1.2v in most cases is just going to create instability and extra heat for nothing.


----------



## 1M4TO

guys stupid question, i have a 980ti classy and im thinking to get a 1080 classy as well, does anyone know if the fc gtx 780 classy wb from ek, that fit 780/980ti classified works on the 1080 classy as well?
the pcb and the card looks very similar, that would be a very huge plus to get the 80 classified as well even tho this turn around the supercustom cards doesnt offer much more than the reference..


----------



## GTRtank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> guys stupid question, i have a 980ti classy and im thinking to get a 1080 classy as well, does anyone know if the fc gtx 780 classy wb from ek, that fit 780/980ti classified works on the 1080 classy as well?
> the pcb and the card looks very similar, that would be a very huge plus to get the 80 classified as well even tho this turn around the supercustom cards doesnt offer much more than the reference..


I would just email EKWB. They have good customer service, they will get you squared away in about 24 hours.


----------



## Vellinious

EK has announced that the 1080 Classy block will release at either the end of this month or beginning of next. Given that information, it appears that the blocks are not compatible.

They're pretty close, but......measurements could be off, and the memory placement is a tad different.

1080 Classy










980ti Classy


----------



## paskowitz

That looks very very close. 980 Ti has more memory chips, but the relative placement to the rest of the chip looks 99% the same. Power delivery looks the same as well.

Also, my latest firestrike score:


... punching in 6700k/1080 territory.


----------



## Devil Inc

I'm waiting on confirmation of the WB fitment of the 1080 as well. They look very close. A few months ago I snagged a killer deal on a 2nd 780/980ti block. If the blocks will fit the 1080 I may jump on a pair of those and ditch the 980Ti Classy I have now, otherwise I will snag another 980ti for cheap.


----------



## Hezmana

I emailed EKWB asking this question and this was their response.

Hello John,

Thank you for you inquiry into a waterblock for the EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Classified. The processor size on the 1080 is smaller then previous card generations and the FC780 Classy will not work. We are currently working on a waterblock for the EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Classified. We don't have a release date as of yet. You can follow us on our social media and check the configurator for any updates on new products and releases.

Sincerley,
Kim
EKWB US Support


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hezmana*
> 
> I emailed EKWB asking this question and this was their response.
> 
> Hello John,
> 
> Thank you for you inquiry into a waterblock for the EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Classified. The processor size on the 1080 is smaller then previous card generations and the FC780 Classy will not work. We are currently working on a waterblock for the EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Classified. We don't have a release date as of yet. You can follow us on our social media and check the configurator for any updates on new products and releases.
> 
> Sincerley,
> Kim
> EKWB US Support


Not sure what the die size has to do with it, as long as it's not bigger than the area provided on the block. All we need to know is if the thru holes in the PCBs line up. If I had the spare cash, I'd go grab one from MicroCenter and verify, but unfortunately I don't at this time.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> Not sure what the die size has to do with it, as long as it's not bigger than the area provided on the block. All we need to know is if the thru holes in the PCBs line up. If I had the spare cash, I'd go grab one from MicroCenter and verify, but unfortunately I don't at this time.


Maybe they meant the height is different. As in, different height offset from top of die -> top of mem -> top of vrm components ect. Thats the only way I see that email making sense.


----------



## Devil Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Maybe they meant the height is different. As in, different height offset from top of die -> top of mem -> top of vrm components ect. Thats the only way I see that email making sense.


I suppose that might be possible, the mem and vrm components can be dealt with using thinner/thicker thermal pads etc. If the GPU die is taller, that's a bigger problem than if it's shorter.


----------



## [email protected]

Hello guys,

I bought yesterday 980Ti Classified, when i play Rise of the Tomb Raider the card hitting 80-82C (Fan Speed: %65) and starting to throttle. Should i worry?

Thank you.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I bought yesterday 980Ti Classified, when i play Rise of the Tomb Raider the card hitting 80-82C (Fan Speed: %65) and starting to throttle. Should i worry?
> 
> Thank you.


What case do you have. If you don't mind you can also try to watercool the card by adding a aio watercooler to it but that voids the warranty so first let me ask you what case do you have?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> What case do you have. If you don't mind you can also try to watercool the card by adding a aio watercooler to it but that voids the warranty so first let me ask you what case do you have?


Cooler Master RC 690 III;

Front 200mm
Bottom 120mm
Exhaust 120mm
Side Case 200mm
Top Corsair H105

Thank you.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Cooler Master RC 690 III;
> 
> Front 200mm
> Bottom 120mm
> Exhaust 120mm
> Side Case 200mm
> Top Corsair H105
> 
> Thank you.


it shouldn't run at 80C. what if you remove the side panel. maybe post picture of the inside of your case


----------



## johnd0e

Also need to specify what your running the card at.

And watercooling doesnt void warranty. EVGA just requires that the original bios's and original cooler be on the card for RMA. So just keep the stock cooler incase somthing happens.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Also need to specify what your running the card at.
> 
> And watercooling doesnt void warranty. EVGA just requires that the original bios's and original cooler be on the card for RMA. So just keep the stock cooler incase somthing happens.


+50 GPU, +500 Memory with stock voltage and stock LN2 Bios, %65 fan speed.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> +50 GPU, +500 Memory with stock voltage and stock LN2 Bios, %65 fan speed.


What is the ambient temp of the room?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> What is the ambient temp of the room?


Summer in Turkey, so i think about 30C.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Summer in Turkey, so i think about 30C.


I am not surprised your at 80c with that ambient.


----------



## piee

Will be selling my 11mth old 980ticlassy81.5asic w/ek block as soon as TXP arrives.


----------



## strong island 1

The new 1080 classy is out. Would love to see if I could get some info on it from EVGA and get this place going again. Hope people are still around. Hopefully there are some evbot files and bios.


----------



## Vellinious

It's got the same clocks as the FTW with more power phases. With Pascal though, unless you're going to be using sub-ambient cooling, it's a complete and utter waste of time and money.


----------



## [email protected]

Allright, im buying NZXT Kraken G10 and Corsair H55 then i'll see what is gonna do.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Hi Everyone,

I have a pair of 980Ti Kingpins I am having some problems with, which I believe may be due to running *sensors-detect* in Linux and allowing it to probe all the ports it found.

sensors-detect is, as it sounds, a utility that comes with the lm_sensors package that is used to look for hardware monitoring sensors.

Since doing this, the cards work in text/console mode -- but in either Linux or Windows (7), very shortly after switching to GUI, the display on all monitors either goes blank, flashes, changes to one or more solid colors, or displays random graphics garble. The machine then generally locks up or shuts itself down and reboots. (Asus X99-E WS).

I'm not sure how big into Linux folks are here, but it may not matter too much. If I am right about sensors-detect causing my problems, it is likely because of allowing it to probe the various i2c/SMBUS devices it found (which are embedded on the video cards). There are a few cases documented out there I have since found of people having persistent problems - such as with laptop displays - where sensors-detect probing caused problems such as color changes, gamma, etc. Some were lucky and able to use a different i2c-specific utility to set byte values until they found the one that made the display work properly again.

*The main thing I am trying to find out is whether it is likely that re-flashing a BIOS onto the Kingpins would have any chance of resetting the original values of i2c/SMBUS devices on the cards.* I have not customized/OC'd either of these cards and they are still running the BIOS they came with in Oct. of last year.

Unfortunately now sensors-detect does not even see the i2c devices it found before, and I do not have the original output of running the utility to show the I/O addresses of the i2c devices it had found previously.

I'm just trying to avoid having to send them back for service/replacement/whatever.

I know... my bad for doing this, and no, I'll never let sensors-detect just go wild probing stuff ever again.

But if anyone has any ideas, it might make for some interesting discussion.









Thanks,
PharaohsPaw


----------



## DooRules

Have you tried all 3 bios's on the 980ti KPE cards ?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a pair of 980Ti Kingpins I am having some problems with, which I believe may be due to running *sensors-detect* in Linux and allowing it to probe all the ports it found.
> 
> sensors-detect is, as it sounds, a utility that comes with the lm_sensors package that is used to look for hardware monitoring sensors.
> 
> Since doing this, the cards work in text/console mode -- but in either Linux or Windows (7), very shortly after switching to GUI, the display on all monitors either goes blank, flashes, changes to one or more solid colors, or displays random graphics garble. The machine then generally locks up or shuts itself down and reboots. (Asus X99-E WS).
> 
> I'm not sure how big into Linux folks are here, but it may not matter too much. If I am right about sensors-detect causing my problems, it is likely because of allowing it to probe the various i2c/SMBUS devices it found (which are embedded on the video cards). There are a few cases documented out there I have since found of people having persistent problems - such as with laptop displays - where sensors-detect probing caused problems such as color changes, gamma, etc. Some were lucky and able to use a different i2c-specific utility to set byte values until they found the one that made the display work properly again.
> 
> *The main thing I am trying to find out is whether it is likely that re-flashing a BIOS onto the Kingpins would have any chance of resetting the original values of i2c/SMBUS devices on the cards.* I have not customized/OC'd either of these cards and they are still running the BIOS they came with in Oct. of last year.
> 
> Unfortunately now sensors-detect does not even see the i2c devices it found before, and I do not have the original output of running the utility to show the I/O addresses of the i2c devices it had found previously.
> 
> I'm just trying to avoid having to send them back for service/replacement/whatever.
> 
> I know... my bad for doing this, and no, I'll never let sensors-detect just go wild probing stuff ever again.
> 
> But if anyone has any ideas, it might make for some interesting discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> PharaohsPaw


You could also try posting this at the Kingpin Forum:
http://forum.kingpincooling.com/forumdisplay.php?f=33
idk if they would be able to provide any answers, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Thanks for the replies. That thought did hit me earlier, I could try switching to another BIOS and see if it works from there. I will have to read up on which is best to switch to when doing standard/stock air cooling fans. I probably need to make sure I do not use the one intended for LN.

If that helps then theoretically I should be able to reflash the stock original BIOS to that slot...

Thanks
PharaohsPaw


----------



## bigblock990

You are fine to run either the OC or LN2 bios without worry. The only difference is they run 7096mhz on the memory standard, and have increased power limit slider.


----------



## azzazel99

Hello classy community. I'm in a dilemma right now. I just purchased my Asus rog pg348q 3440x1440p 100hz monitor and it's putting a slight strain on my dual 780ti classy's with the skyn3t bios. I'm trying to decide if the 1080 is worth it or just hold out for a 1080ti if we get one or Volta which I've read tumors of next year?


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzazel99*
> 
> Hello classy community. I'm in a dilemma right now. I just purchased my Asus rog pg348q 3440x1440p 100hz monitor and it's putting a slight strain on my dual 780ti classy's with the skyn3t bios. I'm trying to decide if the 1080 is worth it or just hold out for a 1080ti if we get one or Volta which I've read tumors of next year?


Depends on what games you want to play and at what settings, on the that monitor. Have you considered getting a used 980 Ti or maybe a new 1070 as a tie me over? Only reason I say that is the 1080 isn't the best value for money. A few posts ago somebody mentioned getting ready to sell their 980 Ti Classy w/EK block.


----------



## azzazel99

Nah i dont buy into old/used tech. Im one of those i buy the best i can so it lasts me the longest. I want 100fps basically at all times so if i upgrade it would be to the 1080's in sli as i dont see paying 70% more for 30-40%'ish performance increase for a titan XP. I was really wanting to wait it out for HBM2 but not sure i will have that luxury. I'm a spoiled enthusiast and like my settings at all max lol. Hence why i purchased the 780ti classifieds basically as soon as they released. Right now i play bf4 at max settings no issues and BF1 if my next game of choice as im a BF fan all the way back to bf 1942 (the best one apart from bf2) but i also play division, doom and maybe the new titanFall. Division of course sucks at this res cause the optimization for division sucks something awful. Just not sure if i will see the HUGE performance gain going from 780ti to 1080 like i did going from my old 560ti classified to the 780ti classified


----------



## azzazel99

Oh and as i stated sort of i play MOSTLY first person shooters with some survival games like The Forest and might be getting into arma


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzazel99*
> 
> Oh and as i stated sort of i play MOSTLY first person shooters with some survival games like The Forest and might be getting into arma


Arma is not really GPU demanding. You need like a 5Ghz 6700K to run that game decently LOL.


----------



## azzazel99

well damn im only doing x2 780ti's and a 6700k at 4.2ghz lol


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Thanks for the replies. That thought did hit me earlier, I could try switching to another BIOS and see if it works from there. I will have to read up on which is best to switch to when doing standard/stock air cooling fans. I probably need to make sure I do not use the one intended for LN.
> 
> If that helps then theoretically I should be able to reflash the stock original BIOS to that slot...


Turns out that switching to a different BIOS did not help. I guess I'll need to check with the Kingpin forum.

*So just to make it clear for everyone else, do not EVER let the linux lm-sensors utility sensors-detect scan the i2c devices it finds on your 980Ti Kingpin video card(s).*


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Turns out that switching to a different BIOS did not help. I guess I'll need to check with the Kingpin forum.
> 
> *So just to make it clear for everyone else, do not EVER let the linux lm-sensors utility sensors-detect scan the i2c devices it finds on your 980Ti Kingpin video card(s).*


I did and have no issues. What are the issues with your card? If you have a Rasberry Pi you can re flash the onboard controller with the updated firmware from KP forums.


----------



## piee

Thats me, I just posted it and should show soon, 980ticlassy81.5asic/Ekblk $480,just got TXP 6mths payments ouch.


----------



## KickAssCop

No Kingpin for the 1080?


----------



## Kimir

Let's hope not, better have one for the 1080Ti, they milked us with the 980 with almost no support in the end, and 3 month later the 980Ti KPE was there, sigh.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Let's hope not, better have one for the 1080Ti, they milked us with the 980 with almost no support in the end, and 3 month later the 980Ti KPE was there, sigh.


And here's hoping there isn't the double combo of being noticeably more expensive than the Classified with the insult of tiered ASIC bin brackets again.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> And here's hoping there isn't the double combo of being noticeably more expensive than the Classified with *the insult of tiered ASIC bin brackets again*.


Oh yeah, I forgot about that, I thought this would be for a few month then it would be back to regular sell, but nop, sadly.
Guess what, the 76 and 80% ASIC as still available on EU store, for 660€ and 700€. Let me google some other 980Ti for giggle, yup 500€. Better buy a 1070 anyway.


----------



## paskowitz

What really made the ASIC thing bad was that the ASIC % wasn't even strongly correlated to higher clocks. Many people who got 80% ASIC cards performed worse than those that got 72%.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> What really made the ASIC thing bad was that the ASIC % wasn't even strongly correlated to higher clocks. Many people who got 80% ASIC cards performed worse than those that got 72%.


Exactly, whether you buy into the ASIC thing or not, it can still be a lottery.

For the price premiums EVGA was charging, they should have actually pre-binned the cards for clock speeds, like Silicon Lottery does with cpu's, lol.

Edit:
Of course, that can depend on whether you're running that KPE on air, water, or sub-zero cooling.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> What really made the ASIC thing bad was that the ASIC % wasn't even strongly correlated to higher clocks. Many people who got 80% ASIC cards performed worse than those that got 72%.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, whether you buy into the ASIC thing or not, it can still be a lottery.
> 
> For the price premiums EVGA was charging, they should have actually pre-binned the cards for clock speeds, like Silicon Lottery does with cpu's, lol.
> 
> Edit:
> Of course, that can depend on whether you're running that KPE on air, water, or sub-zero cooling.
Click to expand...

You'd have to think the fact that they don't bin for ASIC shows theres not enough in it...


----------



## Vellinious

There were a TON of things that played into how well a card would overclock. The ASIC quality only has to do with the core, not power delivery, quality of the components, pcb quality and about 100 other things that play into it. That said, and ALL things being equal on 2 Maxwell GPUs, the higher ASIC card would hit a specific clock at lower volts than a lower ASIC card.

The first thing KP will ask you when / if you go to his forums for help, is what your ASIC quality is. There's a reason for that.....


----------



## alancsalt

Do we have any clear empirical proof of that? My own overclocking of post-ASIC cards doesn't make me want to particularly look for a high ASIC card. (Triple KP GTX780Ti, and a couple of Titan X most recently - not Pascal.)

I think most people asking "what ASIC" are trying to compare results to form an opinion on how important it is. AFAIK It is a logged value taken at manufacture recorded on the card, not a dynamic measure of what it might be at any given moment.

And it has enjoyed a mega amount of debate and speculation...


----------



## paskowitz

One thing I would really like to see is EVGA sell the next KPE with no cooler, just the bare PCB. Maybe at a $50-75 discount. IMO while the air cooler on the 980 Ti looked amazing, it was and will continue to be, completely pointless.

If anything, EVGA should do a 3 tiered model, air cooler with low Asic, water block with middle Asic and ln2 or bare with high Asic.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Do we have any clear empirical proof of that? My own overclocking of post-ASIC cards doesn't make me want to particularly look for a high ASIC card. (Triple KP GTX780Ti, and a couple of Titan X most recently - not Pascal.)
> 
> I think most people asking "what ASIC" are trying to compare results to form an opinion on how important it is. AFAIK It is a logged value taken at manufacture recorded on the card, not a dynamic measure of what it might be at any given moment.
> 
> And it has enjoyed a mega amount of debate and speculation...


With Keppler, it was different. You wanted a lower ASIC for watercooling. With Maxwell, you wanted the higher ASIC, because even under water, you weren't going to be able to add enough voltage to make much of a difference at all. It was more a matter of keeping them cool, than it was just adding voltage to them and running with it.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> One thing I would really like to see is EVGA sell the next KPE with no cooler, just the bare PCB. Maybe at a $50-75 discount. IMO while the air cooler on the 980 Ti looked amazing, it was and will continue to be, completely pointless.
> 
> If anything, EVGA should do a 3 tiered model, air cooler with low Asic, water block with middle Asic and ln2 or bare with high Asic.


And what if you plan to use it before and/or after you bench it? What about reselling it?


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> And what if you plan to use it before and/or after you bench it? What about reselling it?


I should have used the word optional in my first paragraph. Otherwise my second takes care of this issue.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> One thing I would really like to see is EVGA sell the next KPE with no cooler, just the bare PCB. Maybe at a $50-75 discount. IMO while the air cooler on the 980 Ti looked amazing, it was and will continue to be, completely pointless.
> 
> If anything, EVGA should do a 3 tiered model, air cooler with low Asic, water block with middle Asic and ln2 or bare with high Asic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> And what if you plan to use it before and/or after you bench it? What about reselling it?
> 
> 
> 
> I should have used the word optional in my first paragraph. Otherwise my second takes care of this issue.
Click to expand...

"Optional" would be an interesting, er, option, lol.

To save a few bucks, sure. But, the included air cooler is often needed for simply testing the card on arrival.
Even for the guys running sub-zero. After that, I know, it just goes back in the box.

First thing I do is slap a waterblock on my cards, but I still like to test the card first, on air, to be sure it isn't doa or has any issues. The included cooler that came with the 980 Ti KPE was an incredible piece, with tons of copper, almost made me want to keep it on air. lol.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> One thing I would really like to see is EVGA sell the next KPE with no cooler, just the bare PCB. Maybe at a $50-75 discount. IMO while the air cooler on the 980 Ti looked amazing, it was and will continue to be, completely pointless.
> 
> If anything, EVGA should do a 3 tiered model, air cooler with low Asic, water block with middle Asic and ln2 or bare with high Asic.


Nvidia won't allow bare PCBs. Every card must ship with a cooler iirc.


----------



## Kimir

Define "cooler" then. They could ship the LN2 premium version with a tiny cheap passive _cooler_ like you can find on GT210 lol


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Define "cooler" then. They could ship the LN2 premium version with a tiny cheap passive _cooler_ like you can find on GT210 lol


Good point.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Define "cooler" then. They could ship the LN2 premium version with a tiny cheap passive _cooler_ like you can find on GT210 lol


heatsink, waterblock (i think) stuff like that.

If EVGA want to make a passive KPE then they can have at it


----------



## Chambar

Hello,

Thank you for this thread









Someone should it normal/regular bios to send me for GTX 980 Kingpin ? I lost this...

+++


----------



## Kimir

This is what you looking for?

980KPE.zip 408k .zip file


----------



## Chambar

Excellent, thank you Kimir !

Big kiss


----------



## Shultzy

I am thinking about and probably will be upgrading to the gtx 1080 soon. I was just curious if there is any information about the current gtx 1080 classified card. Are there any custom bios out there? Wiill voltage be able to be adjusted through software or the evbot? I currently have the classified version of the 780 and an evbot, but if there isn't any adjustability to any of these things then I'll skip the classy this time around and save myself $100.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shultzy*
> 
> ...there isn't any adjustability to any of these things then I'll *skip the classy this time around and save myself $100*.


This is what you should do. The 1080 Classy has no tangible benefit this time around.


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Nvidia won't allow bare PCBs. Every card must ship with a cooler iirc.


This isn't true. We had the Galax HOF 980 TI LN2 Edition which came with no cooler at all, just a bare PCB; and it had higher max amperage, along with some higher rated IC's on it etc.. It was surprisingly less popular than you'd think though; so it might not be something duplicated in the near future...which is a shame as it was right up there with the Lightning and KPE, even though there was a small controversy over the 960 amp limit being legit or not.

It was a great card on paper for sure, had triple 8 pin (8 + 8 + 8) power giving it a max power draw of 450 watts up from 375 on the 8 + 8+ 6 pin design of the 980 TI KPE and Lightning, had the same 16+3 phase design as the KPE, unlocked voltage capability, and the afore-mentioned higher amperage etc.. and was supposedly the best of the best GM200 bins. Never saw a lot of info on testing for it though, likely due to it being a limited edition single run production card.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561175/galax-galax-launches-the-gtx-980-ti-hof-ln2-the-first-subzero-optimized-gpu-ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> This is what you should do. The 1080 Classy has no tangible benefit this time around.


Sad but True. I mean there IS "some" tangible benefit, but all you're getting is a "lottery range" of ~2,100 - 2,200 rather than the typical ~2,050 - 2,150 that most 1080's average out to. And your odds of getting a lucky lottery winner are still around 1 in 3 (33% for those still in school) on most higher end AIB 1080's. My old MSI Gaming X 1080 hit 2,126-2,138mhz boost in demanding games and would go up to 2,150mhz in less intensive games like Dark Souls 3 that only used ~75% GPU usage even at 4K etc.. and it has a slightly tweaked VBIOS allowing up to about 1.11v rather than the typical ~1.065 - 1.085v that most 1080 seem to limit out at.

And that's not to mention the fact that EVGA pulled a real crap move by raising the price of the 1080 Classy from the $699 they had been promising since launch to a stupid $750 just because they saw MSI getting away with charging $719 for their Gaming X 1080 and ASUS getting away with charging $679 for their Strix etc.. that were only on par with an FTW (and often slightly worse).


----------



## paskowitz

Given the range of the Titan XP's stock clocks and overclock and the fact it clearly could use more power, I'm cautiously optimistic a 1080 Ti Classy would be more worth while.

Otherwise I'm waiting until Volta to upgrade from Maxwell.


----------



## davidm71

Hi,

I just received my second Kingpin 980 Ti I bought off of Ebay to SLI it with my other Kingpin. Digging into what rom version is on the Card I noticed that the version of ROM is 84.00.36.01.90 vs 84.00.36.00.90 that is on my card. Digging further I find out thats the OC overclock Rom version which I'm not sure in what way thats different than the stock rom? I read the ram is clocked higher. Is there anything else?

As I'm doing SLI should I flash them to all the same rom? Is there one more suited for SLI than the other?

Second problem guy who sold it to me said he never overclocked it. So by virtue of the fact he was running the OC rom I guess he was??

Thanks


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just received my second Kingpin 980 Ti I bought off of Ebay to SLI it with my other Kingpin. Digging into what rom version is on the Card I noticed that the version of ROM is 84.00.36.01.90 vs 84.00.36.00.90 that is on my card. Digging further I find out thats the OC overclock Rom version which I'm not sure in what way thats different than the stock rom? I read the ram is clocked higher. Is there anything else?
> 
> As I'm doing SLI should I flash them to all the same rom? Is there one more suited for SLI than the other?
> 
> Second problem guy who sold it to me said he never overclocked it. So by virtue of the fact he was running the OC rom I guess he was??
> 
> Thanks


Why bother flashing? Just slide the BIOS whichever one you want.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilster97*
> 
> Why bother flashing? Just slide the BIOS whichever one you want.


I didn't quite get it at first but figured it out last night. Thanks.

Just wondering though is the OC bios safe for using the stock heatsink? Or do I need to watercool it for that?

Thanks again.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> I didn't quite get it at first but figured it out last night. Thanks.
> 
> Just wondering though is the OC bios safe for using the stock heatsink? Or do I need to watercool it for that?
> 
> Thanks again.


It's perfectly fine. I daily the LN2 bios on both of my 980KPEs.

Just has the benefit of no OCP and lots of power or something like that


----------



## davidm71

This is weird. One of my cards Memory clock is at 1753 and the other at 1774 mhz. I wonder whats up with that? Besides the fact one cards got a 75% Asic and the other at 76.3 % Asic..


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> This is weird. One of my cards Memory clock is at 1753 and the other at 1774 mhz. I wonder whats up with that? Besides the fact one cards got a 75% Asic and the other at 76.3 % Asic..


I think OC and LN2 bios are set to 7096mhz memory default


----------



## savage24x

Well guys, looks like the 780 classy died for the third time. EVGA won't do anything about it. System will only work with generic pre-anniversary edition Windows driver, no Anniversary generic driver or NVidia driver. If I do get the NVidia driver installed, I get a system hang within 1-3 minutes, let alone even trying to run a game. Tried on multiple computers, fresh installs, nothing will work. Time to look for a new card... Hopefully something really budget comes out like a 1050 or 1040.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> My old MSI Gaming X 1080 hit 2,126-2,138mhz boost in demanding games and would go up to 2,150mhz in less intensive games like Dark Souls 3 that only used ~75% GPU usage even at 4K etc.. and it has a slightly tweaked VBIOS allowing up to about 1.11v rather than the typical ~1.065 - 1.085v that most 1080 seem to limit out at.


Hi Darkldeals,

I have been searching for such a BIOS tirelessly everyday for three weeks and noticed your post as I was reading through forums trying to find any hint or clue to the whereabouts of such a BIOS.

Any chance you could provide me with a link to the 1.11v BIOS? Or email it to me at [email protected] if you still have it?

I successfully flashed the volt modified STRIX T4 BIOS to my 1080 but had problems due to the 'removed' power limit. My card didn't know how to handle it and dropped down to what I think was a 'failsafe default low power mode'. I think if the power limit on this BIOS had been left alone -- or even just increased -- instead of removed completely -- then my card would have been able to handle it (and to take advantage of the increased volts).

At 60c (temp) I can hit 2164-2179 at 1.093v (which is my maximum).

The top LN2 guys have confirmed that voltage scales by temperature by approx. 100mhz per 50c (temp). When I put my card under water I expect to gain about 35c (which would translate to about 60mhz more stability which should -- in theory -- "just" barely allow me to cross the 2200mhz stability mark if I can get my hands on this BIOS. I know voltage doesn't scale well with pascal; but when you are on the "bleeding edge" of hitting an even one-hundred or two-hundred number this little boost does still indeed have the potential with guys like me 

Thanks so much. Hope you can spare the time and happy overclocking 

Nick Peyton


----------



## -MrE-

Good afternoon, new to the 980ti overclocking over here!
I've reached a maximum of 1470/8200 till so far. Also used the MBT to adjust some things. I noticed I only have one slider while others have 3 for voltage. How can I enable those other 2 sliders?

This because I'd like to reach about 1500 or 1550 at the core clock.

Also, I've set the max core clock at 1506.5, but without overclocking with afterburner, it only reaches 1410? How is this possible? I was told because of the voltage that is why I'm asking about that in the first place









To cool the card I'm using the 780ti classy waterblock. Max temp so far is 43° Celsius


----------



## paskowitz

Turned out better than expected...


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Turned out better than expected...


Looks great


----------



## nrpeyton

Why is there nothing about 1080 Classified overclocking on this thread?

I am just beginning to get into the 'nitty gritty' of this now.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Why is there nothing about 1080 Classified overclocking on this thread?
> 
> I am just beginning to get into the 'nitty gritty' of this now.


What's the point? For the most part it's going to be the same as all the others. Maybe it might do 2200, maybe it won't.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Why is there nothing about 1080 Classified overclocking on this thread?
> 
> I am just beginning to get into the 'nitty gritty' of this now.


Because, the 1080 Classy doesn't OC any differently than a reference board. GPU Boost 3.0 is it. BIOS tweaks do nothing. Nvidia had really clamped down with Pascal.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Because, the 1080 Classy doesn't OC any differently than a reference board. GPU Boost 3.0 is it. BIOS tweaks do nothing. Nvidia had really clamped down with Pascal.


I have a 1080 Classified and am about to do a hardware power mod to free a little voltage.

My best core clock on air is 2164. The challenge for me is getting to 2200.

Voltage doesn't scale 'well' with Pascal. But that doesn't mean it doesn't scale at all.

Top world champions have said it still scales by 100mhz per 50 degrees C.

If I gain that 50C going water (with 500W water chiller cooling my flow to 4C) and add a little voltage how can you say I haven't enjoyed surpassing my challenge getting to 2200 or even 2250? Top world champions have only gotten to 2500 on this card -- so the *feel good* factor and my effort will still make me happy.

14+3 phase, dual BIOS and pins to connect my a multi-meter have all made my overclocking experience more enjoyable and are all relevant here as a Classified owner.

Therefore I really don't see why I should be excluded?

If I purchase the 'EVGA 1080 TI Classified' when it comes to market and EVGA decide not to 'bin' it again -- will I still be excluded from this club then as well? Will other new TI owners?

Or are you guys all actually just waiting for the TI anyway and just deciding to bypass the 1080 until the TI comes out?

Just trying to understand lol.

Nick Peyton


----------



## paskowitz

Nobody said you should be excluded. It's all one family.

The "little" chip just isn't worth buying IMO. Maybe the 1080 Ti Classy/KPE will be good, but even there I have my doubts. I'm hoping Volta's HBM2 will give the core more of the share of power. Also, having the majority of the heat on one big die should be good for water cooling.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Nobody said you should be excluded. It's all one family.
> 
> The "little" chip just isn't worth buying IMO. Maybe the 1080 Ti Classy/KPE will be good, but even there I have my doubts. I'm hoping Volta's HBM2 will give the core more of the share of power. Also, having the majority of the heat on one big die should be good for water cooling.


Any chip is "worth" buying as long as it meets the users needs.


----------



## nrpeyton

Hi,

Can anyone provide me a working link to the latest version of the Classified voltage tool please?

All the download links on the 1st post on this thread (page 1 of 2126) are down :-(

Thank you so much...

If you don't want to post it publicly could you please email me [email protected]

Don't worry I will take precautions and I understand that RMA'ing doesn't help the enthusiast community.

Thanks again.

Nick Peyton


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone provide me a working link to the latest version of the Classified voltage tool please?
> 
> All the download links on the 1st post on this thread (page 1 of 2126) are down :-(
> 
> Thank you so much...
> 
> If you don't want to post it publicly could you please email me [email protected]
> 
> Don't worry I will take precautions and I understand that RMA'ing doesn't help the enthusiast community.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Nick Peyton


Go here and download the zip file i posted for the tool.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/20850#post_25230628


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Go here and download the zip file i posted for the tool.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/20850#post_25230628


Just tried that too mate. I get the following error message:

There Seems to be a Problem
We're sorry, but there's been an error in our system, and we can't complete your request. Please report this error to us, using our feedback system. Thanks!


----------



## corndog1836

I have a 780 Ti classified cards in SLI I'm trying to download Skynet bios to go above 1.21 V and the website on this forum will not let me download the Skynet bios does anyone know of some sort of a problem with downloading I really wanted the revision to buy us to move the power Targa Top disable Boost 2.0 and increase my voltage is passed 1.212


----------



## corndog1836

I have private messaged Skynet. And emailed overclock.net about this issue it says there's some sort of a problem or bug that will not let me download a custom bios


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Just tried that too mate. I get the following error message:
> 
> There Seems to be a Problem
> We're sorry, but there's been an error in our system, and we can't complete your request. Please report this error to us, using our feedback system. Thanks!


try this one.

classyvoltagetool.zip 852k .zip file


----------



## corndog1836

I already have the classified voltage tool I need the BIOS revision 2 for the 780 Ti classified


----------



## corndog1836

And that's the same error message I get as well I emailed the Forum about it and also private message Skynet


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Go here and download the zip file i posted for the tool.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/20850#post_25230628
> 
> 
> 
> Just tried that too mate. I get the following error message:
> 
> There Seems to be a Problem
> We're sorry, but there's been an error in our system, and we can't complete your request. Please report this error to us, using our feedback system. Thanks!
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1613494/confirmed-downloads-from-threads-not-working/20#post_25585530


----------



## corndog1836

Thank you for the response I guess I will just have to be patient and let the troubleshooting process take place


----------



## nrpeyton

Hi guys; anyone able to tell me what each of the pins in this picture are for on my Classified 1080? (I have included a red arrow to mark the spot)

Some info to share with anyone thinking of upgrading too while I'm on this thread; alpha-cool have confirmed they are making a full water-block for the 1080 Classified. 3 weeks away now from this landing on their site. I have full emails between myself and their support if anyone is interested 

Have a nice day 
;


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys; anyone able to tell me what each of the pins in this picture are for on my Classified 1080? (I have included a red arrow to mark the spot)
> 
> Some info to share with anyone thinking of upgrading too while I'm on this thread; alpha-cool have confirmed they are making a full water-block for the 1080 Classified. 3 weeks away now from this landing on their site. I have full emails between myself and their support if anyone is interested
> 
> Have a nice day
> ;


Thats for an EVbot. as far as i know EVbot doesnt have 1080 classy firmware out.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> I have a 1080 Classified and am about to do a hardware power mod to free a little voltage.
> 
> My best core clock on air is 2164. The challenge for me is getting to 2200.
> 
> Voltage doesn't scale 'well' with Pascal. But that doesn't mean it doesn't scale at all.
> 
> Top world champions have said it still scales by 100mhz per 50 degrees C.
> 
> If I gain that 50C going water (with 500W water chiller cooling my flow to 4C) and add a little voltage how can you say I haven't enjoyed surpassing my challenge getting to 2200 or even 2250? Top world champions have only gotten to 2500 on this card -- so the *feel good* factor and my effort will still make me happy.
> 
> 14+3 phase, dual BIOS and pins to connect my a multi-meter have all made my overclocking experience more enjoyable and are all relevant here as a Classified owner.
> 
> Therefore I really don't see why I should be excluded?
> 
> If I purchase the 'EVGA 1080 TI Classified' when it comes to market and EVGA decide not to 'bin' it again -- will I still be excluded from this club then as well? Will other new TI owners?
> 
> Or are you guys all actually just waiting for the TI anyway and just deciding to bypass the 1080 until the TI comes out?
> 
> Just trying to understand lol.
> 
> Nick Peyton


Why get a chiller and spend all that money setting it up & buying it as well as trying to insulate, just to get 30-50 mhz more? For most likely less money, you could sell the 1080 and get a Titan XP, and have way more performance for your money.

If you already have a chiller I guess I get it, but i don't see how it'd be worth it from any standpoint spending like $1000 watercooling a 1080 to get 50 mhz, when the Titan XP exists.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Why get a chiller and spend all that money setting it up & buying it as well as trying to insulate, just to get 30-50 mhz more? For most likely less money, you could sell the 1080 and get a Titan XP, and have way more performance for your money.
> 
> If you already have a chiller I guess I get it, but i don't see how it'd be worth it from any standpoint spending like $1000 watercooling a 1080 to get 50 mhz, when the Titan XP exists.


I sold my Titan XP and went back to the 1080s....they're worlds more fun to overclock, because they're not saddled with the same horrific power limits that kick in as soon as you add 100mhz to the core. /shrug

Just a thought


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I sold my Titan XP and went back to the 1080s....they're worlds more fun to overclock, because they're not saddled with the same horrific power limits that kick in as soon as you add 100mhz to the core. /shrug
> 
> Just a thought


That's why people wait for the XX80 Ti Classy. All the power, less of the limits.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Why get a chiller and spend all that money setting it up & buying it as well as trying to insulate, just to get 30-50 mhz more? For most likely less money, you could sell the 1080 and get a Titan XP, and have way more performance for your money.
> 
> If you already have a chiller I guess I get it, but i don't see how it'd be worth it from any standpoint spending like $1000 watercooling a 1080 to get 50 mhz, when the Titan XP exists.


Becauase I enjoy overclocking; and seeing how hard I can push it. And playing around with it and seeing what iwill do under different environments; such as a chiller. I overclock as a hobby when I am too bored to play games


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Thats for an EVbot. as far as i know EVbot doesnt have 1080 classy firmware out.


Anyone know why they included it then? I can't even find one on ebay. Has anyone specifically checked to see if it works or is the oudated firmware just a theory?

The Classified is the only card on here that doesn't work properly with the T4 (it boots, but thats about it). So EVBOT is perfect solution. Wish I had one.

Anyone selling?

Or are there any comprehensive tutorials on other solutions/workarounds for using some sort of "evbot emulator" that I could rig up as an alternative. It would have to start from the ground up as I've never done anything like this before -- but willing to put the time in to learn.

If EVGA fixed this; a lot of people might not think getting a 1080 this round is so pointless anymore!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> That's why people wait for the XX80 Ti Classy. All the power, less of the limits.


How do you mean less limits ? You think the 1080ti Classy will fix what was wrong with the 1080 Classy? I.E. we will get voltage control back?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Anyone know why they included it then? I can't even find one on ebay. Has anyone specifically checked to see if it works or is the oudated firmware just a theory?
> 
> The Classified is the only card on here that doesn't work properly with the T4 (it boots, but thats about it). So EVBOT is perfect solution. Wish I had one.
> 
> Anyone selling?
> 
> If EVGA fixed this; a lot of people might not think getting a 1080 this round is so pointless anymore!


They arent produced anymore. Only people who are fortunate enough to come across one and pay the premium have one. Mine was luckily only 100$ when i bought it off of a member here, some people ask close to 200 or even 250 for them.

As far as why they included it if it doesnt work, high hopes maybe? But currently there hasnt been any pascal firmware available. And it will deffinetly not work on pascal, evbot needs its firmware flashed everytime you use a different model card ex: 980 classy, 980 kpe, 980ti classy, 980ti kpe. They all have thier owm firmware.

As far as im aware evga doesnt make the firmware. Though im not really sure who does, possibly kingpin does? Ive never really cared to find out.

In my opinion, the reason there isnt any support for things like evbot is becuase pascal has been such a flop from an extreme overclocking standpoint. All the cards released so far have been problematic when frozen. This is why you havent seen a 1080 kpe, kingpin is waiting for the next gen of cards to produce a kpe card again becuase this current gen just isnt worth it apparently.

Hope some of that helps.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> They arent produced anymore. Only people who are fortunate enough to come across one and pay the premium have one. Mine was luckily only 100$ when i bought it off of a member here, some people ask close to 200 or even 250 for them.
> 
> As far as why they included it if it doesnt work, high hopes maybe? But currently there hasnt been any pascal firmware available. And it will deffinetly not work on pascal, evbot needs its firmware flashed everytime you use a different model card ex: 980 classy, 980 kpe, 980ti classy, 980ti kpe. They all have thier owm firmware.
> 
> As far as im aware evga doesnt make the firmware. Though im not really sure who does, possibly kingpin does? Ive never really cared to find out.
> 
> In my opinion, the reason there isnt any support for things like evbot is becuase pascal has been such a flop from an extreme overclocking standpoint. All the cards released so far have been problematic when frozen. This is why you havent seen a 1080 kpe, kingpin is waiting for the next gen of cards to produce a kpe card again becuase this current gen just isnt worth it apparently.
> 
> Hope some of that helps.


okay thanks, rep+1

in the meantime I'm stuck with my 1080 Classified. It is still a Classified and I still want to do "something"..i'm not ready to sell her yet.

Think i'm going to have to try the T4 BIOS again but do a hardware power mod as a workaround for the "reduced power" problem the T4 BIOS brings to the Classified. If I can deal with this then I can see for myself if the extra voltage will do anything to get me to another 50mhz to 2200. Then I'd be nice and happy and stress-free 

I've studied some of the power mod tutorials and watched enough videos to know what to expect taking my card apart.

But every card is different and there are no tutorials available with mods for 1080 Classified. PCB picture quality of 1080 Classified is non-existant too; therefor if I took my card apart and got some good photos. Do you think the guys on here could help me adapt one of the tutorials for my card? Obviously I'd share this as an update on a few sites too; once confirmed as working.

If it works; it could be a 'combined solution' to allow disappointed 1080 Classified owners "some hope". At the very least; we would at least be able to use the T4 BIOS on our cards for a litle more voltage freedom.

(If anyone's read my previous posts you'll know the Classified does boot with the T4 BIOS, volt modified BIOS - *but* its the only card that doesn't work properly with it.
Meaning Classified owners have less voltage control than even an FTW or FE owner; also if you've read my other posts you'll understand why power modding it would fix this; giving us the same freedom to use T4 BIOS voltage as any other card owner).


----------



## Lays

@nrpeyton

If pushing the limits and overclocking to find the best clocks, why not go after some Ln2 or dry ice? dice is better and cheaper than a full chiller setup, and you'll see higher clocks.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> @nrpeyton
> 
> If pushing the limits and overclocking to find the best clocks, why not go after some Ln2 or dry ice? dice is better and cheaper than a full chiller setup, and you'll see higher clocks.


Not going to answer for him, but I know why I've never done it.

1. I use my rig every day...that's not an every day cooling solution
2. With a chiller, you can set it to cool to below ambient, but keep it within a reasonable range to reduce the risk, if not eliminate it entirely, that you'll have to deal with condensation issues (there are a lot of variables there
3. With some creative use of ball valves, and simply turning the handle, you can run chilled, bypassing rads, or turn them the other way and just run through rads.

I would say there are pros and cons to both, for sure, but.....for most people, DICE or LN2 cooling just isn't even remotely feasible.


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/t/612816/frozen-path-sub-zero-cooling-club


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Not going to answer for him, but I know why I've never done it.
> 
> 1. I use my rig every day...that's not an every day cooling solution
> 2. With a chiller, you can set it to cool to below ambient, but keep it within a reasonable range to reduce the risk, if not eliminate it entirely, that you'll have to deal with condensation issues (there are a lot of variables there
> 3. With some creative use of ball valves, and simply turning the handle, you can run chilled, bypassing rads, or turn them the other way and just run through rads.
> 
> I would say there are pros and cons to both, for sure, but.....for most people, DICE or LN2 cooling just isn't even remotely feasible.


You should check out the 24/7 chill box threads.


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> They arent produced anymore. Only people who are fortunate enough to come across one and pay the premium have one. Mine was luckily only 100$ when i bought it off of a member here, some people ask close to 200 or even 250 for them.
> 
> As far as why they included it if it doesnt work, high hopes maybe? But currently there hasnt been any pascal firmware available. And it will deffinetly not work on pascal, evbot needs its firmware flashed everytime you use a different model card ex: 980 classy, 980 kpe, 980ti classy, 980ti kpe. They all have thier owm firmware.
> 
> As far as im aware evga doesnt make the firmware. Though im not really sure who does, possibly kingpin does? Ive never really cared to find out.
> 
> In my opinion, the reason there isnt any support for things like evbot is becuase pascal has been such a flop from an extreme overclocking standpoint. All the cards released so far have been problematic when frozen. This is why you havent seen a 1080 kpe, kingpin is waiting for the next gen of cards to produce a kpe card again becuase this current gen just isnt worth it apparently.
> 
> Hope some of that helps.


Looks like there is a firmware for the EVBOT over on the K|ngP|n forums

Would be very curious to see the outcome if a member has a EVBOT and a 1080 classified.


----------



## dave1985

hi

its possible to put a 780 ti classy bios on 780 classy?

regards


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave1985*
> 
> hi
> 
> its possible to put a 780 ti classy bios on 780 classy?
> 
> regards


It is more than likely possible with the right tools, but odds are you would more than likely brick your card, and might even let the magic smoke out. In other words, don't do such. Modifying your current bios is a much safer and wiser option. If you aren't comfortable with such, there are several threads here on OCN where people ate helping walk others through such a process, or even offering to do the modifications for you.

What are you looking to gain by flashing a different bios onto your card?


----------



## dave1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It is more than likely possible with the right tools, but odds are you would more than likely brick your card, and might even let the magic smoke out. In other words, don't do such. Modifying your current bios is a much safer and wiser option. If you aren't comfortable with such, there are several threads here on OCN where people ate helping walk others through such a process, or even offering to do the modifications for you.
> 
> What are you looking to gain by flashing a different bios onto your card?


im looking the possibility to hold 1.3v on aftterburn 4.3 but i dont know how, i have un 100% and its 1.0v


----------



## Silvaren

Hey everyone

I wanted to get some info from here about my terrible experience with 980 ti Kingpin.

I lost 4 cards in total so far and my new replacement will arrive in a few days.

I got a Corsair Ax1200i and i checked +12v rail there is no issue with it. So psu is not the issue here and i also got a Gtx 780 Classified as a spare card and due to kingpins failing again and again i actually used my spare card more than my kingpins. Yet nothing happened to my spare card it is rock solid so if it was some kind of rare psu issue or something, i would also face it on my spare card but i did not.

It has been 7 months since i upgraded my rig but sadly kingpin fails on me constantly. I would love to figure out what is wrong with them. Can it be bad capacitor issue that is known for 1080 series and maybe Evga was using those on Kingpins aswell ?

Let me explain it a bit more so you can understand what i am dealing with.

All of my cards died pretty much the same way; either when i was away from pc or when i was browsing. This is how it happens... Screen flickered for a second and then i got black screen (on one of them screen became blurry so that you could count pixels on the monitor). After this i restarted my system but it always got stuck at black screen and motherboard gave gpu slot error no matter what i tried it didn't help.

So am i missing something here ? Am i being extremely unlucky ? Or is there something wrong with these cards ?

First card died after 4 months
Second card died after a few days
Third card died after a month or so
Fourth card died after 15-20 days

There was no overclock on them and a part from a few hours of Witcher 3 i didnt play any game that would require insane amount of gpu power. I always used them at fixed 60-65% fixed fan speed and max temps were always around 65-70 on gpu.

I shared my experience with Corsair even if there was no issue with psu they offered me an RMA.

As a user who has been using Classified series since Gtx 580 i have never seen anything like this before. Surely i had 1 or 2 bad card and i had to do an RMA due to some issues but cards never ever failed and died this often. What do you think can cause this ? Is this just bad luck or am i missing something here ?

Thanks.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvaren*
> 
> Hey everyone
> 
> I wanted to get some info from here about my terrible experience with 980 ti Kingpin.
> 
> I lost 4 cards in total so far and my new replacement will arrive in a few days.
> 
> I got a Corsair Ax1200i and i checked +12v rail there is no issue with it. So psu is not the issue here and i also got a Gtx 780 Classified as a spare card and due to kingpins failing again and again i actually used my spare card more than my kingpins. Yet nothing happened to my spare card it is rock solid so if it was some kind of rare psu issue or something, i would also face it on my spare card but i did not.
> 
> It has been 7 months since i upgraded my rig but sadly kingpin fails on me constantly. I would love to figure out what is wrong with them. Can it be bad capacitor issue that is known for 1080 series and maybe Evga was using those on Kingpins aswell ?
> 
> Let me explain it a bit more so you can understand what i am dealing with.
> 
> All of my cards died pretty much the same way; either when i was away from pc or when i was browsing. This is how it happens... Screen flickered for a second and then i got black screen (on one of them screen became blurry so that you could count pixels on the monitor). After this i restarted my system but it always got stuck at black screen and motherboard gave gpu slot error no matter what i tried it didn't help.
> 
> So am i missing something here ? Am i being extremely unlucky ? Or is there something wrong with these cards ?
> 
> First card died after 4 months
> Second card died after a few days
> Third card died after a month or so
> Fourth card died after 15-20 days
> 
> There was no overclock on them and a part from a few hours of Witcher 3 i didnt play any game that would require insane amount of gpu power. I always used them at fixed 60-65% fixed fan speed and max temps were always around 65-70 on gpu.
> 
> I shared my experience with Corsair even if there was no issue with psu they offered me an RMA.
> 
> As a user who has been using Classified series since Gtx 580 i have never seen anything like this before. Surely i had 1 or 2 bad card and i had to do an RMA due to some issues but cards never ever failed and died this often. What do you think can cause this ? Is this just bad luck or am i missing something here ?
> 
> Thanks.


When you get a replacement card through EVGA you rarely get a new card. It is often a refurb or return. That being said, I am pretty sure EVGA "checks" cards before they send them out (especially if they are refurb) and what your are experiencing should have been picked up. If you can, I would try to get a hold of Vince on the Kingpin forums and politely bring your situation to his attention.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> When you get a replacement card through EVGA you rarely get a new card. It is often a refurb or return. That being said, I am pretty sure EVGA "checks" cards before they send them out (especially if they are refurb) and what your are experiencing should have been picked up. If you can, I would try to get a hold of Vince on the Kingpin forums and politely bring your situation to his attention.


That's a very good idea, he browses the forums every night after he finishes work. You will probably get a reply quite fast too 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvaren*
> 
> Hey everyone
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to get some info from here about my terrible experience with 980 ti Kingpin.
> 
> I lost 4 cards in total so far and my new replacement will arrive in a few days.
> 
> I got a Corsair Ax1200i and i checked +12v rail there is no issue with it. So psu is not the issue here and i also got a Gtx 780 Classified as a spare card and due to kingpins failing again and again i actually used my spare card more than my kingpins. Yet nothing happened to my spare card it is rock solid so if it was some kind of rare psu issue or something, i would also face it on my spare card but i did not.
> 
> It has been 7 months since i upgraded my rig but sadly kingpin fails on me constantly. I would love to figure out what is wrong with them. Can it be bad capacitor issue that is known for 1080 series and maybe Evga was using those on Kingpins aswell ?
> 
> Let me explain it a bit more so you can understand what i am dealing with.
> 
> All of my cards died pretty much the same way; either when i was away from pc or when i was browsing. This is how it happens... Screen flickered for a second and then i got black screen (on one of them screen became blurry so that you could count pixels on the monitor). After this i restarted my system but it always got stuck at black screen and motherboard gave gpu slot error no matter what i tried it didn't help.
> 
> So am i missing something here ? Am i being extremely unlucky ? Or is there something wrong with these cards ?
> 
> First card died after 4 months
> Second card died after a few days
> Third card died after a month or so
> Fourth card died after 15-20 days
> 
> There was no overclock on them and a part from a few hours of Witcher 3 i didnt play any game that would require insane amount of gpu power. I always used them at fixed 60-65% fixed fan speed and max temps were always around 65-70 on gpu.
> 
> I shared my experience with Corsair even if there was no issue with psu they offered me an RMA.
> 
> As a user who has been using Classified series since Gtx 580 i have never seen anything like this before. Surely i had 1 or 2 bad card and i had to do an RMA due to some issues but cards never ever failed and died this often. What do you think can cause this ? Is this just bad luck or am i missing something here ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Please let us know how you get on 

And I am very sorry to hear this I hope EVGA are supporting you.

Good luck for now.


----------



## JCArch

Hi all I'm doing a build on a test bench based around "exposure." I'm wondering if there will be any downside to running my Kingpin 780ti without the shroud on to expose the cooling fins and VRM plates? Like I said,this will be on an open air test bench, so my initial thought is that it won't be a huge difference.


----------



## jfharper

Hi,
I'm learning OCing on my 980ti classy. What is the ln2 bios have that diff than the normal?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfharper*
> 
> Hi,
> I'm learning OCing on my 980ti classy. What is the ln2 bios have that diff than the normal?


Just higher power limits. No other difference.


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Just higher power limits. No other difference.


Zero-Fan mode below 60C is off too.


----------



## jfharper

Thanks. I've noticed on LN2 my fan is at ~450RPM at any low temp, but normal, fans are 0 unless there is a good load.

If I have to resort to flashing the bios, I was wondering if since I have 2 bios', if I mess one up, do I have a backup just in case? Or would messing one bios up, mess up both? Like maybe I can switch to LN2 and try and flash that to a similiar Normal Bios with OC tweaks...that way I always have Normal to switch back to if I need it.

Reason is, I'd like to get max performance out of these cards when using 3ds max in GPU CUDA rendering mode with VRay RT. 3ds max puts the cards (I have 2 on my workstation) in P2 mode, that I cannot control I think due to the driver. In P2 mode, best I can do is overclock the memory to 3305 (which is factory) and thankfully I can OC the core and voltage...but I'm stuck with P2 mode with 3ds max...unless I can find a driver hack.

It's wierd, I have to disable/enable the display adapter in device manager in win 7 pro, in order to get Heaven to put the card in P0 mode for overclocking. When I first started messing iwth OCing on Saturday morning, I OC'd the core and voltage, then went to work on the memory until I got a crash. After the crash, Heaven needs the display driver trick to access P0, otherwise it with put the card in P2, and the memory clock will not OC. I've tried DDU in safe mode, and all sorts of stuff, but can't fix the issue I have that developed after the GPU memory crash. So now I'm looking at flashing the bios.


----------



## jfharper

Does the 980 Classified have a 3 bios switch and the 980 ti Classy have a 2 bios switch?


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfharper*
> 
> Does the 980 Classified have a 3 bios switch and the 980 ti Classy have a 2 bios switch?


According to EVGA the 980 classy has triple bios and I own the TI version which has 2 so you are correct. Here is links to both cards.

980: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3987-RX
980TI: http://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-3997-KR


----------



## jfharper

Thanks.

I just tried to flash my own bios. I saved original bios' off both my 980 tis on my ws, both normals and LN2s for backup.

I successfully flashed the bios #2 for card #1 (0 index) (LN2 bios switch) with the normal bios file, so I now had 2 normals for card #1 (0 index). Then I wanted to set that normal bios's p2 profile memory clock from 3304 to 3505. So I opened orig normal bios with MaxwellBiosTweaker, changed P2 memory clock from 3304 to 3505, save as new bios file, then went through the same steps to flash the bios and got an error saying cert didn't match or something and nothing was changed...so apparently I didn't do something correct.

Is there more I missed in creating a new bios?


----------



## jfharper

OK, I figured it out.

I had to try a few versions of nvflash...I was getting errors on cert fail and the flash would not go thru.

Also, some of the guides are not updated, so I had to find the right information...basically, I don't need to disable the display adapter, nvflash 5.287 worked for me and does this automatically.

I changed the P02 memory clock only and saved bios and flashed without turning any write protection off, or --check, or any extra commands for nvflash.

simply, nvflash --index=0 -6 bios.rom

using nvflash 5.287 for 64 bit windows 7 worked.

Maxwell bios tweaker is what i used to edit my saved bios and save out to a mod.


----------



## Silvaren

Hello everyone

I remember Kingpin had an OCN account here and he was posting from time to time. Does anyone know his username ? I couldnt register to his forums because registration is disabled and i need to message him as soon as possible to get information about something. So how can i reach him ?


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvaren*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> I remember Kingpin had an OCN account here and he was posting from time to time. Does anyone know his username ? I couldnt register to his forums because registration is disabled and i need to message him as soon as possible to get information about something. So how can i reach him ?


Thechosenwon


----------



## Silvaren

Forum Post Count:

81

Join Date:

11/1/12

Last Online:

on 12/4/16








Oh dear i doubt he will see my messages but i will try......

Thank you so much


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvaren*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> I remember Kingpin had an OCN account here and he was posting from time to time. Does anyone know his username ? I couldnt register to his forums because registration is disabled and i need to message him as soon as possible to get information about something. So how can i reach him ?


Apparently messaging him on Facebook can be relatively quick. Vince Lucido would be him.


----------



## davidm71

He has a 3DMark account though not sure if you could IM him there


----------



## Silvaren

Thank you so much









I tried my luck on several platforms, i also tried to pm some EVGA reps about the issue.. Hopefully they will return to my messages soon.

Here is the issue btw incase you are wondering what is it about:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1621106/my-5th-980-ti-kingpin-died-today-can-you-help-me-to-find-the-issue-here#post_25783362

http://forums.evga.com/Evga-Gtx-980-ti-Kingpin-is-dead-As-of-today-4th-card-failed-m2590732.aspx


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvaren*
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried my luck on several platforms, i also tried to pm some EVGA reps about the issue.. Hopefully they will return to my messages soon.
> 
> Here is the issue btw incase you are wondering what is it about:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1621106/my-5th-980-ti-kingpin-died-today-can-you-help-me-to-find-the-issue-here#post_25783362
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/Evga-Gtx-980-ti-Kingpin-is-dead-As-of-today-4th-card-failed-m2590732.aspx


Knew i guy who has had a around 10+ GTX 760s die on him. EVGA customer support is great but the RMA cards are trash though.


----------



## Dwofzz

Where is the classy tool which you could change the pwm freq on the GTX 980 Ti cant find it anymore..


----------



## ToKe

Hello,

i hope that someone can help me with my problem.

First i bought 980 ti classy and install it to it's place. Then i check that it have both stock bios roms and tried how much it gets points in Firestrike and i get this results like this http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18308062?, then i waited couple of days and tried again and this is the results looks like http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11891472, i havent change anything in PrecX between these firestrike runs. Both runs it boosts to 1430Mhz as out of the box and memory is at stock. Drivers are the same. First time when i install the card i run firestrike few times and all different points are close to each other, and today i have run few this and the graphic point have dropped 3000 point. What is the problem with my card? Do someone have had same kind of problem?

Thanks for upcoming advices.


----------



## ToKe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKe*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> i hope that someone can help me with my problem.
> 
> First i bought 980 ti classy and install it to it's place. Then i check that it have both stock bios roms and tried how much it gets points in Firestrike and i get this results like this http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18308062?, then i waited couple of days and tried again and this is the results looks like http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11891472, i havent change anything in PrecX between these firestrike runs. Both runs it boosts to 1430Mhz as out of the box and memory is at stock. Drivers are the same. First time when i install the card i run firestrike few times and all different points are close to each other, and today i have run few this and the graphic point have dropped 3000 point. What is the problem with my card? Do someone have had same kind of problem?
> 
> Thanks for upcoming advices.


Do not know what caused the problem, but i took the card out, tighten few srews and put it back, and now same scores as before the problem. Odd but solved the problem. Sorry my english, try to understand my text. I'm from Finland


----------



## Blackops_2

If i flashed to Skyn3t's rev4 bios for the 780 classified using the regular command nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom that would only flash one of the cards right? Which subsequently i did because i was watching a video that said nvflash would prompt me to flash the second card.

Could i just rerun nvflash for card 2 using this? nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom

Would the PLX chip cause any issue to flash the second card?

*EDIT*

Got the second flashed. Now just need to find a way to bypass +100mv on AB.


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> If i flashed to Skyn3t's rev4 bios for the 780 classified using the regular command nvflash -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom that would only flash one of the cards right? Which subsequently i did because i was watching a video that said nvflash would prompt me to flash the second card.
> 
> Could i just rerun nvflash for card 2 using this? nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6 biosname.rom
> 
> Would the PLX chip cause any issue to flash the second card?
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Got the second flashed. Now just need to find a way to bypass +100mv on AB.


Select third party for the voltage controll, takes it up to 1.3v if you wish


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Select third party for the voltage controll, takes it up to 1.3v if you wish


Tried that but still was only at the 100mv. Though i'm not sure i have enough rad or am moving enough heat to really push past what i'm pushing with PrecisionX at 1.212v. Though id prefer to remove precisionX if i can get that voltage slider to work on AB. Thought i was pretty stable at 1215/3100 on both GPUs but had a crash in Rise of The Tomb Raider today. This was at power limit of 200%. I've increased to 300% since then just been fooling around with benching.

Hell i downloaded the classy voltage tool just to push 1.3v for a 1300mhz bench run and it didn't seem to work. I've benched one of the cards at 1340mhz when it was previously in the 8320 rig on liquid. SLi certainly seems to complicate things though. Though i do have boost disabled via Skyn3t's bios and that could be what's so difficult as a solid 1200+ core clock is no joke, i wouldn't think. Where as an 1140mhz OC with the regular BIOS would boost to 1240ish if you had the power limit for it. Definitely a learning curve. I created a thread about it in the Nvidia section to see if we can resolve getting to 1200 or further.


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Tried that but still was only at the 100mv. Though i'm not sure i have enough rad or am moving enough heat to really push past what i'm pushing with PrecisionX at 1.212v. Though id prefer to remove precisionX if i can get that voltage slider to work on AB. Thought i was pretty stable at 1215/3100 on both GPUs but had a crash in Rise of The Tomb Raider today. This was at power limit of 200%. I've increased to 300% since then just been fooling around with benching.
> 
> Hell i downloaded the classy voltage tool just to push 1.3v for a 1300mhz bench run and it didn't seem to work. I've benched one of the cards at 1340mhz when it was previously in the 8320 rig on liquid. SLi certainly seems to complicate things though. Though i do have boost disabled via Skyn3t's bios and that could be what's so difficult as a solid 1200+ core clock is no joke, i wouldn't think. Where as an 1140mhz OC with the regular BIOS would boost to 1240ish if you had the power limit for it. Definitely a learning curve. I created a thread about it in the Nvidia section to see if we can resolve getting to 1200 or further.


Sli is really gimping overclock ability.. In my old 3 way sli setup I had with 780 classified's they did 1406, 1376, 1354 mhz individually but in sli they didn't want to play ball above 1293 mhz








Same thing with my current system ( 3 way sli 980 ti classified ) they'll do 1556 mhz + individually but 1500 in 3 way is barely possible









Ooh and btw have you checked the voltage with a mm??


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Sli is really gimping overclock ability.. In my old 3 way sli setup I had with 780 classified's they did 1406, 1376, 1354 mhz individually but in sli they didn't want to play ball above 1293 mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing with my current system ( 3 way sli 980 ti classified ) they'll do 1556 mhz + individually but 1500 in 3 way is barely possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh and btw have you checked the voltage with a mm??


Ugh







. Nope haven't checked voltage with a mm.

I can bench for days at 1254/3200. Gaming's a no go though.

It has crossed my mind that the 850W seasonic might not be enough for a large OC on two 780s and a 3770K @ 4.5ghz.


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Ugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nope haven't checked voltage with a mm.
> 
> I can bench for days at 1254/3200. Gaming's a no go though.
> 
> It has crossed my mind that the 850W seasonic might not be enough for a large OC on two 780s and a 3770K @ 4.5ghz.


Uninstall px and ab and the nv drivers, reinstall nv drivers ( clean install ) and px or ab which one you prefer and messure the volt with a mm!








Well I can't speak for 2 cards but 3 at that clock draw about 1200 w from the wall so I'd say at least 1000w psu if you want to push things!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Uninstall px and ab and the nv drivers, reinstall nv drivers ( clean install ) and px or ab which one you prefer and messure the volt with a mm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can't speak for 2 cards but 3 at that clock draw about 1200 w from the wall so I'd say at least 1000w psu if you want to push things!


Will do, i need to get an mm. I might have to take that 850 out and put the 1250w in it. Depends on how hard that would be getting around everything. With the loop in there i doubt it would be easy.


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Will do, i need to get an mm. I might have to take that 850 out and put the 1250w in it. Depends on how hard that would be getting around everything. With the loop in there i doubt it would be easy.


It's up to you, but a mm is a good start


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all

Random question, the last 2 months I have been experiencing something very odd.

Randomly my screen will go "no input" and the fans on my GPU will stop spinning but I can still hear what I was doing running in the background.

What could cause this ?


----------



## gdubc

I was thinking of picking up a 1080 classified for my kids pc, with the price dropping a little and not needing the 1080ti muscle. Am I slacking in searching skill,or is the only full cover water cooling option for the 1080 classified going to be the old EK 780 classy blocks?


----------



## Devil Inc

As far as I'm aware that is the only WC'ing block option for the 1080 Classy, depending on the arrival of a 1080ti Classy and its block compatibility I might grab a 1080 Classy myself.


----------



## rafarataneneces

Anybody knows if the there is a custom BIOS for the GTX 980 Ti Kingpin Edition?

I just bought this card and I will use it on a Hackintosh therefore I NEED to flash the firmware I want to achieve +1500Mhz

Thanks!


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I was thinking of picking up a 1080 classified for my kids pc, with the price dropping a little and not needing the 1080ti muscle. Am I slacking in searching skill,or is the only full cover water cooling option for the 1080 classified going to be the old EK 780 classy blocks?


The "old" EK 780 block is a fantastic match for the 1080 Classified. _(and only option)_

I'm getting better temps with this combo than FTW owners are getting with the 'newer' EK block specifically designed for their card.

There's not much technologically that can get any better than what we already have? memory & VRM are both also directly cooled.

I'd go with 1mm pads on memory and 1.5mm on VRM, for best mem/vrm temps.

3 phase overkill memory VRM isn't cooled but both EVGA & EK, both say its not a problem. (_was the same with 980's)_
I've tested. Memory vrm phases don't break above 45c under full prolonged stress. And don't seem to affect temps of nearest components _(from what I remember using temp probes directly attached)_

I think the Nickel one looks nicer (and most modern) with transparent acrylic.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafarataneneces*
> 
> Anybody knows if the there is a custom BIOS for the GTX 980 Ti Kingpin Edition?
> 
> I just bought this card and I will use it on a Hackintosh therefore I NEED to flash the firmware I want to achieve +1500Mhz
> 
> Thanks!


Don't need a custom bios for the KPE, it's already got power limits set as high as they'll ever need to go, and adjusting the voltage in the bios won't do anything. If you want to increase voltage you need to use the classy voltage tool.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devil Inc*
> 
> As far as I'm aware that is the only WC'ing block option for the 1080 Classy, depending on the arrival of a 1080ti Classy and its block compatibility I might grab a 1080 Classy myself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I was thinking of picking up a 1080 classified for my kids pc, with the price dropping a little and not needing the 1080ti muscle. Am I slacking in searching skill,or is the only full cover water cooling option for the 1080 classified going to be the old EK 780 classy blocks?
> 
> 
> 
> The "old" EK 780 block is a fantastic match for the 1080 Classified. _(and only option)_
> 
> I'm getting better temps with this combo than FTW owners are getting with the 'newer' EK block specifically designed for their card.
> 
> There's not much technologically that can get any better than what we already have? memory & VRM are both also directly cooled.
> 
> I'd go with 1mm pads on memory and 1.5mm on VRM, for best mem/vrm temps.
> 
> 3 phase overkill memory VRM isn't cooled but both EVGA & EK, both say its not a problem. (_was the same with 980's)_
> I've tested. Memory vrm phases don't break above 45c under full prolonged stress. And don't seem to affect temps of nearest components _(from what I remember using temp probes directly attached)_
> 
> I think the Nickel one looks nicer (and most modern) with transparent acrylic.
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. I do have 2 of the nickel plexi blocks already that are being used on 780ti classies, and they are beautiful, but I was looking forward to a change in looks. Honestly, Im so back and forth on what to do anyway, as 1080 HOF is also at $599 now. Or, I might just grab a 1080 Seahawk for him and save the trouble, they are a pretty good deal right now at $600. I'd be in at almost $600 for just the Classified/HOF without the block otherwise, and then with spending that much money, the 1080ti starts to get tempting...


----------



## CCXr594

980 classy on air here. Clock is at 1539 without artifacts but I experience infrequent random crashes. Would bumping voltage up 30mV increase stability?

EDIT: I have now successfully flashed a tweaked bios and bumped voltage by 12.5mV and my ingame clock has been raised to 1547 with improved stability

Double EDIT: Ran Firestrike and it registered with a clock of 1562!!!


----------



## boomerzangs

Alright, so I recently got my custom loop setup. Temps are amazing. I haven't broken 40 degrees celsius yet with the benchmarking and stress testing that I've tried on the Graphics Card (EVGA 980ti classified). I also initially was able to get a relatively stable 1517MHz core clock in the stock BIOS without adding any voltage (although I haven't stressed that particularly hard). Anything higher seems to require some sort of voltage boost and this is where I started encountering problems:

I'm having a problem, however, with raising the voltage past 1.23V on vcore using either the voltage offset in afterburner or using the classified voltage tuner. I've been using a multimeter to check actual voltage and it is clearly adding an offset or setting a hard voltage. But as soon as I push it past 1.23V on the vcore it crashes or the system freezes. I've tried using the stock BIOS and a custom BIOS I made to push the core clock to 1443 MHz (which actually was less stable with an overclock) with no change. I've tried with and without a memory overclock with no change. The same problem occurs: *ANY* core clock above 1517MHz fails w/ a core offset and *ANY* core clock overclock with an overvolt using the classified voltage tuner instantly fails in a benchmark or stress test (changes in voltages are actually occuring when viewing on my multimeter).

Basically, on the stock BIOS (which has been the most stable BIOS I've tried), the core clock maxes out at 1517MHz, but I'm not able to get anything above that using voltage offsets or the voltage tuner. When I use the voltage tuner past 1.23v on vcore it is an instant crash which is making me think that something else at play here. It doesn't look like I'm hitting power limits even on the Stock BIOS, but I'm just generally confused. I have *sooooo* much thermal headroom right now and I'd like to leverage some of that if possible but it seems like there is something behind the scenes that is preventing that from happening. Any ideas of what might be going on?


----------



## paskowitz

Get an EVGA ProbeIt and DMM. Software voltage monitoring isn't reliable. Search the bios thread for Mr. Dark's Classy BIOS. In my experience anything past 1.25v starts hurting clocks and causing instability. You may be feeding the core more voltage than the software says it is.

Other than that, make sure you have heatsinks on your VRMs.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Get an EVGA ProbeIt and DMM.


That is exactly what I was using to measure voltage. The voltages I measured with my multimeter reflected what the voltages that I was telling the software to use whether it was an offset in Afterburner or voltages that were set in the classified voltage tuner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Search the bios thread for Mr. Dark's Classy BIOS. In my experience anything past 1.25v starts hurting clocks and causing instability. You may be feeding the core more voltage than the software says it is.


Thing is, I tried bumping it one step at a time up from 1.23v in the classified voltage tuner with no change except that it was crashing _faster_.

I'll have to try Mr. Dark's BIOS just for kicks but reading up on maxwell overclocking again, I realized that this is a problem above the 1.19-1.21v range for maxwell. I'm certainly happy that I got a nearly 80Mhz bump in game stable (-ish; haven't really put it through its paces yet in different games only stressing it looping different benchmark tools) but it seems like I have one of those cards that simply gets worse with higher voltages using ambient cooling.

Lastly, I'm using the EK full cover block for the 780, 780ti, and 980ti classy models which have spots for cooling the VRM's on the card.

Very interesting side note not related to GPU overclocking: I was able to get a stable 4.9GHz @ 1.35v vcore on my 4790k where previously I had not been able to achieve stability AT ALL.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> Lastly, I'm using the EK full cover block for the 780, 780ti, and 980ti classy models which have spots for cooling the VRM's on the card.


After all that, it would seem so.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> After all that, it would seem so.


Took another swing at it today with overclocking the GPU. Tried undervolting using the tuner and watching the voltages on the multimeter. Setting it around 1.16875 for core seemed to be the sweet spot with voltages on the multimeter going to ~1.18 during load. Anything over 1527 had visual artifacts or would crash, however. So it seems like ~1510's are the upper limit for ambient cooling on my card. If nothing else it runs really cool with no higher than 38C at load


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> That is exactly what I was using to measure voltage. The voltages I measured with my multimeter reflected what the voltages that I was telling the software to use whether it was an offset in Afterburner or voltages that were set in the classified voltage tuner.
> Thing is, I tried bumping it one step at a time up from 1.23v in the classified voltage tuner with no change except that it was crashing _faster_.
> 
> I'll have to try Mr. Dark's BIOS just for kicks but reading up on maxwell overclocking again, I realized that this is a problem above the 1.19-1.21v range for maxwell. I'm certainly happy that I got a nearly 80Mhz bump in game stable (-ish; haven't really put it through its paces yet in different games only stressing it looping different benchmark tools) but it seems like I have one of those cards that simply gets worse with higher voltages using ambient cooling.
> 
> Lastly, I'm using the EK full cover block for the 780, 780ti, and 980ti classy models which have spots for cooling the VRM's on the card.
> 
> Very interesting side note not related to GPU overclocking: I was able to get a stable 4.9GHz @ 1.35v vcore on my 4790k where previously I had not been able to achieve stability AT ALL.


That block does cover most of the VRMS but the memory ones are not covered by that block. I have herd about mild success with adding some small heat sinks to the mem vrms. Here is a pic from earlier in this thread to the highlight area i am talking about.


----------



## nrpeyton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> That block does cover most of the VRMS but the memory ones are not covered by that block. I have herd about mild success with adding some small heat sinks to the mem vrms. Here is a pic from earlier in this thread to the highlight area i am talking about.


The memory VRM's are not an issue heat-wise. For a start 3 phases on memory is overkill. Reference design is only 1 phase. The EVGA components are also higher quality. So you're effectively getting 4/5x the capacity compared to reference design. My Classified hits +925 memory if I keep temps low.

Lucky if they hit 45c under extreme load.

Both EVGA & EK both agreed with that.

Bear in mind those VRM's are capable of hitting 125c and still functioning normally for prolonged periods of time. So there is physically nothing you could do, to ever cause any problem.

It really isn't an issue.

At most, adding heatsinks (as you mentioned) with a good fan on the bottom of your case blowing upwards onto the heatsinks wouldn't hurt. It may even lower the temps of the 3 GDDR5X memory chips closest to the VRM side of the card. (as heat transfers across components on the PCB).
I'd only go that far, if like me; you're addicted to getting the lowest possible temps. GDDR5X does actually respond nicely to lower temps, with regard to o/c stability ;-)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Cooling those memory VRMs is only really an issue for those really pushing their system, typically benchers trying to eek out every last drop of performance alongside knife-edged stability.

With any kind of decent benching, the most common tactic is to put heatsinks on there and then mount up a fan of some kind aimed at it... But that's a scenario that's a lot more extreme than 24/7 usage of most types (probably even including BOINC and/or [email protected])


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Cooling those memory VRMs is only really an issue for those really pushing their system, typically benchers trying to eek out every last drop of performance alongside knife-edged stability.
> 
> With any kind of decent benching, the most common tactic is to put heatsinks on there and then mount up a fan of some kind aimed at it... But that's a scenario that's a lot more extreme than 24/7 usage of most types (probably even including BOINC and/or [email protected])


Yeah. The memory overclocking doesn't really seem to be what is impacting the stability. It is just the the GPU silicon is limited once I get past ~1520 on the core. Going back and reading up on maxwell again, my card is not really that far below the norm. The fact of the matter is that when using ambient temperature cooling, Maxwell does not scale with voltage. I would have to do some sort of subambient cooling to get better scaling. My card actually seems to benefit from undervolting in classified voltage tuner (set at 1.6875) where under load the vcore does not go above 1.2 volts gave me room to push the core a bit further (1535-1540) for benchmarking.

And yeah, I don't have enough time right now to invest in more hardcore solutions. I may come back to it later on when I move on from my 980ti to try and push it on a test bench (if I ever get that far). I'm mostly doing this to dial in a daily overclock for gaming and such. I've settled on backing it down to 1500/2052 for core and memory (with no voltage tweaking) for 24/7 use. This is fine for good fps on 1440p at relatively high settings.


----------



## TheBestKmanEver

hey i am new to this forum... i have a 980 classified and i somehow lost my saved stock OC bios (the orange light bios) and wondering if anyone would be able to help?


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> The "old" EK 780 block is a fantastic match for the 1080 Classified. _(and only option)_
> 
> I'm getting better temps with this combo than FTW owners are getting with the 'newer' EK block specifically designed for their card.
> 
> There's not much technologically that can get any better than what we already have? memory & VRM are both also directly cooled.
> 
> I'd go with 1mm pads on memory and 1.5mm on VRM, for best mem/vrm temps.
> 
> 3 phase overkill memory VRM isn't cooled but both EVGA & EK, both say its not a problem. (_was the same with 980's)_
> I've tested. Memory vrm phases don't break above 45c under full prolonged stress. And don't seem to affect temps of nearest components _(from what I remember using temp probes directly attached)_
> 
> I think the Nickel one looks nicer (and most modern) with transparent acrylic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nrpeyton*
> 
> The memory VRM's are not an issue heat-wise. For a start 3 phases on memory is overkill. Reference design is only 1 phase. The EVGA components are also higher quality. So you're effectively getting 4/5x the capacity compared to reference design. My Classified hits +925 memory if I keep temps low.
> 
> Lucky if they hit 45c under extreme load.
> 
> Both EVGA & EK both agreed with that.
> 
> Bear in mind those VRM's are capable of hitting 125c and still functioning normally for prolonged periods of time. So there is physically nothing you could do, to ever cause any problem.
> 
> It really isn't an issue.
> 
> At most, adding heatsinks (as you mentioned) with a good fan on the bottom of your case blowing upwards onto the heatsinks wouldn't hurt. It may even lower the temps of the 3 GDDR5X memory chips closest to the VRM side of the card. (as heat transfers across components on the PCB).
> I'd only go that far, if like me; you're addicted to getting the lowest possible temps. GDDR5X does actually respond nicely to lower temps, with regard to o/c stability ;-)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Cooling those memory VRMs is only really an issue for those really pushing their system, typically benchers trying to eek out every last drop of performance alongside knife-edged stability.
> 
> With any kind of decent benching, the most common tactic is to put heatsinks on there and then mount up a fan of some kind aimed at it... But that's a scenario that's a lot more extreme than 24/7 usage of most types (probably even including BOINC and/or [email protected])


Little bit of a necro on these posts, but...

I have personally measured 193*F on the memory VRMs on my 980ti classified cards before adding heatsinks.

Now the VRMs stay cool, but the inductors still hit 180*f+


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> I have personally measured 193*F on the memory VRMs on my 980ti classified cards before adding heatsinks.


Yes they do get quite 'toasty' even under normal use.

Easy enough for people to add some stick on heatsinks. With some gentle airflow over these the chips stay a lot cooler.

The inductors don't matter too much as they are not an active device - ie. they can handle a lot more heat without issue.


----------



## Gen Patton

Hello just bought a 980tisc2.0 am I in the right area If so I want to learn all about it. This will be my first build and I think I got a deal on the 980ti sc2.0 So this and the Amd fx8350 is going to be my main thoughts when dealing with my system So I am ready to soak up knowledge and more Knowledge until I can't take it.


----------



## Wenty

Well I just put a 780 classy water block on my 1080 classy and now I can push it to 2139 and memory at 5700. Nothing great but better then buying a 1080ti.


----------



## Gen Patton

Here is my card


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> Hello just bought a 980tisc2.0 am I in the right area If so I want to learn all about it. This will be my first build and I think I got a deal on the 980ti sc2.0 So this and the Amd fx8350 is going to be my main thoughts when dealing with my system So I am ready to soak up knowledge and more Knowledge until I can't take it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> Here is my card


Nice card.

You may want to check out this thread though:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club

as this thread is for the Classified and KPE versions!


----------



## Luckbad

Just ordered a 980 Ti K|NGP|N off eBay. Should I shell out the extra $80 for the proper EKWB block or can I get away with the one intended for the 980 KPE?


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckbad*
> 
> Just ordered a 980 Ti K|NGP|N off eBay. Should I shell out the extra $80 for the proper EKWB block or can I get away with the one intended for the 980 KPE?


I think the 980 KPE block could work. Just need a stack of pads for extra memory.

The bitspower 980 KPE block worked for the 980 Ti KPE so the EK block might. Only way is to try.


----------



## Luckbad

Got the 980 Ti K|NGP|N in... But the Zotac 1080 Ti ArcticStorm came out, and I grabbed that. Now I'm trying to decide if it's worth keeping the 980 Ti as a PhysX card or what. Beautiful card


----------



## Luckbad

I had grand plans for putting the 980 Ti K|NGP|N under water and overclocking the crap out of it. It was taking a while to get here, and in the meantime the Zotac 1080 Ti ArcticStorm came out, which already has a waterblock on it. I got lazy and pulled the trigger on that, and it can't be returned (and it's a pain to replace in the water loop).

Now I have an 80%+ ASIC 980 Ti K|NGP|N just sitting in a box and I feel bad.

I was thinking I'd use it for PhysX or something, but it won't actually fit with the orientation of the tubing on my Zotac (had to move it because I have a huge rad just above it).

Most likely some lucky coworker will get it from me on the cheap. I actually got a really solid deal on it myself because the place didn't seem to know what it had (they didn't know the ASIC or anything, it was just a random computer shop).


----------



## fasttracker440

I am trying to track down stock bios's for 06G-P4-4998-KR need the normal one and ln2 bios as well I can not find my backups. Any help would be sweet


----------



## whitrzac

Send me a PM with your email, I have them.


----------



## OptimIShPr1m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckbad*
> 
> Got the 980 Ti K|NGP|N in... But the Zotac 1080 Ti ArcticStorm came out, and I grabbed that. Now I'm trying to decide if it's worth keeping the 980 Ti as a PhysX card or what. Beautiful card


What clocks are you getting with the Arcticstorm?


----------



## Luckbad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimIShPr1m3*
> 
> What clocks are you getting with the Arcticstorm?


2062 core, 6124 memory (can go higher but that's the ideal number for performance). Power at 120%, voltage stock, no curve.

With voltage, curve, max fans, etc. it'll do 2088, but I can't get it to hold 2100.

Even at 2062/6123, I got 10496 on SuPo. That's over 100 better than I get with an Amp Extreme at 2100 and sightly lower memory clocks.


----------



## OptimIShPr1m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckbad*
> 
> 2062 core, 6124 memory (can go higher but that's the ideal number for performance). Power at 120%, voltage stock, no curve.
> 
> With voltage, curve, max fans, etc. it'll do 2088, but I can't get it to hold 2100.
> 
> Even at 2062/6123, I got 10496 on SuPo. That's over 100 better than I get with an Amp Extreme at 2100 and sightly lower memory clocks.


Thanks for the reply. My amp extreme will also do 2088 but drop to 2062 during supo. I haven't cracked 10,200 yet. I wish we could bypass the power limitations being as temps are safe. I wonder if flashing your BIOS to mine would increase my scores any.


----------



## Luckbad

Will an 80% ASIC 980 Ti K|NGP|N be able to perform as well as a decent GTX 1080? Since I have this special card, I'm considering putting it under water and committing to it.


----------



## Kimir

80% asic means nothing, the clock you get out of it does. 980Ti compares to 1070, perhaps overclocked you'll get to a 1080 factory clock, but decent overclocker 1080, I don't think so.


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckbad*
> 
> Will an 80% ASIC 980 Ti K|NGP|N be able to perform as well as a decent GTX 1080? Since I have this special card, I'm considering putting it under water and committing to it.


It will probably be 10-15% slower.

I had a 1080 when they first came out,
I sold it and kept my 980tis...


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckbad*
> 
> Will an 80% ASIC 980 Ti K|NGP|N be able to perform as well as a decent GTX 1080? Since I have this special card, I'm considering putting it under water and committing to it.


My two bits.

Even though a 980Ti KPE isn't going to bench quite as high as the 1080 Pascal cards, it still has a lot of merit.

As you know, we are very limited to what we can do with Pascal, with the 980Ti you can still do "real" bios mods, disable Nvidias boost, etc.

Being a KPE makes it even more fun to play with, and it certainly has a custom pcb, more so than most aftermarket 1080's and 1080Ti's.

Yeah, there will be a 1080Ti KPE, but that is going to cost big bucks.
For what you could get selling the 980Ti KPE, you may prefer to just keep it, and have some fun with it.


----------



## String24

What BIOS from OP should I be using for 780 Classified with current BIOS installed "80.10.3a.00.82"?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *String24*
> 
> What BIOS from OP should I be using for 780 Classified with current BIOS installed "80.10.3a.00.82"?


Skyn3t rev4.


----------



## Kimir

Eh, no one mentioned that there is a 1080Ti KPE out?!


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/t/1631270/videocardz-evga-announces-geforce-gtx-1080-ti-kingpin-edition


----------



## Kimir

The "news" thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1635130/
Apparently it was just added on eu.evga.com when I got there. funny I went there for no real reason and I saw this.


----------



## wsaunders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Eh, no one mentioned that there is a 1080Ti KPE out?!


I did! http://www.overclock.net/t/1635117/evga-1080-ti-k-ngp-n-now-available


----------



## TheBestKmanEver

hi guys. i am looking for the stock OC bios for 04G-P4-2987-KR (980 Classified). can i get some help please?
i did have a backup but the thumbdrive i had saved it on decided to corrupt everything on it.
also i managed to hit a 1442MHz core with 4108MHz mem on air with my 980 classified. probably could go higher but i need to flash the bios back to stock and see if i can push further because if i push anymore on the core with this bios i get a lot of random light bulges appear everywhere (probably artifacts)


----------



## bigblock990

TiN's epic "uncorking" guide is up for 1080 ti KPE now.

http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=3972


----------



## Uing07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> TiN's epic "uncorking" guide is up for 1080 ti KPE now.
> 
> http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=3972


OC Guide is up, but my card still on the way...


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uing07*
> 
> OC Guide is up, but my card still on the way...


Mine arrived two days ago, haven't had time to pick it up yet. Although no rush since I'm waiting for a water block to be released... So, looks like it'll stay in its pretty box for a month or two... *sigh*


----------



## Uing07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Mine arrived two days ago, haven't had time to pick it up yet. Although no rush since I'm waiting for a water block to be released... So, looks like it'll stay in its pretty box for a month or two... *sigh*


I guess I had to wait 20 days or more...cause it's a long distance from USA to CN...


----------



## MunneY

I've got my 2 1080 Ti KPE cards here. One of which is unopened... Not sure if I want to just go back to my reference ones or stick with them. Not much gains on them


----------



## Gary2015

Disappointing....then?


----------



## Vellinious

On air or even water, there's not going to be much more that the KPE is going to do, that any of the custom PCB TIs with a higher power limit won't do. Adding voltage with above ambient cooling is going to do about jack.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gary2015*
> 
> Disappointing....then?


Not disappointing per say, but just not the gains we were used to over the reference cards. Plus i have 2 VERY quick reference cards and can use ANY block I want as opposed to the swiftech block


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Not disappointing per say, but just not the gains we were used to over the reference cards. Plus i have 2 VERY quick reference cards and can use ANY block I want as opposed to the swiftech block


Send those KPE's this way, water block no need. I have a pair of gpu pots ready


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Send those KPE's this way, water block no need. I have a pair of gpu pots ready


----------



## Gary2015

Disappointing....then?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Not disappointing per say, but just not the gains we were used to over the reference cards. Plus i have 2 VERY quick reference cards and can use ANY block I want as opposed to the swiftech block


So not really worth the $999...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gary2015*
> 
> Disappointing....then?
> So not really worth the $999...


Its not disappointing, but I dont really push cards like I used to and it'd be easier for me to just do reference ones in my build

I'm about to take the other out of my case and put it back in the box.


----------



## Vellinious

Because with pascal it's all about the core temps. Put a block on it, and run chilled and you may be able to add voltage and make a difference. They need to be pretty cold, though.....core load temps at like 7c-10c or lower.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Its not disappointing, but I dont really push cards like I used to and it'd be easier for me to just do reference ones in my build
> 
> I'm about to take the other out of my case and put it back in the box.


Steponz is looking for 1. Maybe you can sell it to him.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Steponz is looking for 1. Maybe you can sell it to him.


He looking here or HWBot?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> He looking here or HWBot?


Facebook

I tagged you in his post last night.


----------



## rt123




----------



## Gobstoppable

I have an opened 1080 ti kingpin card if anyone is interested







used for less then 12 hours, thinking about putting it on eBay tomorrow


----------



## coolhandluke41

First batch FTW


----------



## gh0stp1rate

I think EK has stated that they have no plans on making a block for the 1080 Ti KPE. But EVGA has plans on releasing a Hydro Copper block for it, but when, who knows?


----------



## davidm71

Hi,

Been trying to mod my 980 Ti Kpe bios to get the fan profiles more aggressive using the Maxell bios editor app and no matter what numbers i plug in cant get the rpms to go faster or correspond to the numbers i plugged in to the three fan profiles. At the very least ive been able to inrease the max rpm but that only gets revealed through msi afterburner which is what im using to monitor the rpms. Anyone have any experience on hard moding the fan profiles? Maybe the temp target needs to be adjusted?

Thanks everyone..


----------



## gh0stp1rate

Does the Classified Voltage Tuner tool work with the 1080 Ti K|NGP|N?


----------



## SpeciesJWN

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/3zqn2


----------



## unfinishedSente

Has anyone here been able to get a hold of the 1080ti block from EVGA? I can't seem to find them in stock anywhere, being in Australia doesn't help too


----------



## D3LTA KING

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfinishedSente*
> 
> Has anyone here been able to get a hold of the 1080ti block from EVGA? I can't seem to find them in stock anywhere, being in Australia doesn't help too


Have you tried contacting EVGA directly by any chance? that might help


----------



## Gunslinger.

Latest additions to the KPE collection


----------



## unfinishedSente

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3LTA KING*
> 
> Have you tried contacting EVGA directly by any chance? that might help


I did, apparently EVGA Australia doesn't carry it, only the US and the EU stores do but none is available at the moment :/


----------



## Gunslinger.




----------



## TheBestKmanEver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBestKmanEver*
> 
> hi guys. i am looking for the stock OC bios for 04G-P4-2987-KR (980 Classified). can i get some help please?
> i did have a backup but the thumbdrive i had saved it on decided to corrupt everything on it.
> also i managed to hit a 1442MHz core with 4108MHz mem on air with my 980 classified. probably could go higher but i need to flash the bios back to stock and see if i can push further because if i push anymore on the core with this bios i get a lot of random light bulges appear everywhere (probably artifacts)


still waiting on a possible answer...


----------



## D3LTA KING

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Latest additions to the KPE collection


Very sweet mate


----------



## D3LTA KING

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*


I'm looking forward to seeing how those gpu's do on Ln2


----------



## gh0stp1rate

unfinishedSente said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *D3LTA KING*
> 
> Have you tried contacting EVGA directly by any chance? that might help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did, apparently EVGA Australia doesn't carry it, only the US and the EU stores do but none is available at the moment :/


I'm afraid you're out of luck as so am I because I was waiting for them to get back in stock to purchase a pair. The Hydro Copper waterblock for the 1080 Ti KP is no longer listed on the US website and after contacting EVGA regarding them, they had told me that they have discontinued production and the sale for the blocks. Which I was pretty pissed of about because they're the only one's who make a waterblock for this card, this wouldn't be an issue if other manufacturer's such as EK and Bitspower were able to make blocks as well. I suggest contacting EVGA USA and complain about it, maybe if they get enough complaints regarding the issue, they might put them back up for sale. I told them how I felt about it, but I'm only 1 person.


----------



## strong island 1

wow, looks amazing, hope you are having fun with them, really miss my kpe's


----------



## strong island 1

Gunslinger. said:


> 


wow looks amazing, hope you are having fun with them, I really miss mine.


----------



## hotrod717

Gunslinger. said:


> Latest additions to the KPE collection


Nice. I have a horse that used to be in your stable. Air so far is good.


----------



## Gunslinger.

If that is the one with the white LET, that's a really good card, a beotch on LN2 but still a really good card.


----------



## SolarNova

Hi all.

So im still running a 780 Classified, iv been contempt with using stock bios and stock OC utilities to get my OC, but just for kicks i wanna push it some more.

1stly, which Bios should i be using to get the most out of my 780 classified (no Ti) ??, its cooled via custom loop.
Is their a OC utlitiy i can use that will save a OC profile above 1.212v that is applied at startup ???

Cheers

EDIT: I've used the OC tool to run valley at 1.32v OC tool indicated (GPU-Z 1.299v at load) +400mem and 1397mhz core for a score of 3327 in valley (1080p max) Im hitting power limit now so cant go higher. Cooling isnt an issue was barely in the 50's. Using stock Classifed LN2 bios. if any1 with 780 classi experence could let me know which Bios i should flash to get better results, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest

Hey guys, looks like I'm the latest member of the K|NGP|N family!


----------



## metzroth

I have a 03G-P4-3887-KR card. I have the LN2 bios running with a +148 at the moment. GPU-Z shows me at 1076mhz boost clock with a sensor reading of 1154.1mhz and valley benchmark shows me at 1350mhz. What speed is my card running at? Which one is correct? 



I start getting 1-2 artifacts at +195 and I seem to be stable at +175. I can go as high as +272 but the artifacts are ridiculous the moment I start a benchmark. I settled on +148 because it gave me 1350 in valley and the guide for this card says 1350 is stable for water cooled. GPU is water cooled, VRM fan cooled.


Just trying to figure out what speed I'm actually running at  Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## metzroth

Ok, so I figured this out. The LN2 bios has a core clock, boost clock, and boost clock within temperature limitation.... That last one is set at 1202 as the starting point. Which makes 1350 in Valley or anything I do since I'm watercooled. The sensor on GPU-Z doesn't monitor boost clock, so it never sees it correctly and the main page on GPU-Z only reports the core clock and boost clock, not the boost clock within temperature limit. So that's the answer. I'm running at 1350 stable. Happy camper  I must have a decent chip since I can push it to 1375 and still be stable on stock voltage.


----------



## bigblock990

metzroth said:


> Ok, so I figured this out. The LN2 bios has a core clock, boost clock, and boost clock within temperature limitation.... That last one is set at 1202 as the starting point. Which makes 1350 in Valley or anything I do since I'm watercooled. The sensor on GPU-Z doesn't monitor boost clock, so it never sees it correctly and the main page on GPU-Z only reports the core clock and boost clock, not the boost clock within temperature limit. So that's the answer. I'm running at 1350 stable. Happy camper  I must have a decent chip since I can push it to 1375 and still be stable on stock voltage.


GPU core clock as reported on gpuz sensor tab is the actual gpu frequency. So per the images you added in your first post, your gpu is running 1154mhz


----------



## MonarchX

This is my setup and my best OC on air with GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Kingpin. It's a fully 100% stable 24/7 crash-free gaming overclock. GPU goes up to 2025Mhz as advertised, but downclocks itself to about 1950Mhz at times, depending on temperature and game GPU utilization:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/15SUL8U2sA-ggjrkPYj7TNCLaI4wt4XGo/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OoZcr5i92Iq4PMgbwzRaLxNqZvDM9bVq/view?usp=sharing

Questions:
1. Does OC seem right to you? 
2. When it comes to MSI AB "Compatibility Properties" settings/options, am I using correct ones? Kingpin edition uses its own custom VRM's, sensors, BIOS, etc., therefore I assume generic settings would not work correctly. When it comes to OC, there doesn't seem to be a difference between:
a. "User mode" and "Kernel mode" options for "Enable low-level hardware access interface"
b. "Reference", "Standard MSI", "Extended MSI" and "Third party" options for ""Unlock voltage control"
c. "Force contrast voltage" option enabling and disabling

I neither like nor use original Precision X or the new one because both are very cluttered, bloated, stuttery, cause pauses when applying settings and do not help with OC in any way... I just don't get how EVGA could take snappy and responsive MSI AB as a base and degrade it that far.., but back on topic - this thread is about getting the right MSI AB settings for EVGA GTX 1080 Ti Kingpin.


----------



## davidm71

Hi,

I know I'm late to the game but finally water cooled my old 980 Ti KPEs. Had the blocks sitting in a draw for three years too afraid of taking the risk watercooling until now. Anyhow was wondering if any past 980 ti KPE owners mind sharing their overclock settings for that card. My Asic scores are 75/76.5 depending on card and load temps under 3dmark Stress testing module maxes out at 39 degrees on hottest gpu. I have also enabled both 25mv dip switches on back of card though while stress testing Afterburner is saying each card is at 1430 mhz at 1.20 -1.21 volts. So going to raise the frequency now without touching vcore through Afterburner. Read I could go up to 1.3 v max if I had to but not sure about that..

Any help be appreciated..

Thanks


----------



## fpisti35

Hi mates,

I bought a second hand EVGA GTX 980 K|NGP|N Classified video card but it has same fan issue. The fans are always off but if a set control to manual on EVGA Precision nothing happen until PC switch off. After the PC restart fans works on constant rpm but automatic control doesn't work at all. I stressed GPU to 90 Celsius but still nothing, always off.

I didn't check BIOS yet but my plan to change back original factory BIOS.

I spent few hours but didn't find an original BIOS just overclocked ones.

If anyone has a saved factory BIOS please send it to me?

Thanks
Istvan


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
You can probably message evga support for original vbios.


----------



## fpisti35

Thanks for your respond. I though this forum much faster like a customer service but if nobody can help I will ask them.

I have found two unverified vbios for my card just I'm not sure they are original one or already overclocked. But will check tomorrow when work from home.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
You can also ask on the evga community too there are some good people there.


----------



## davidm71

Hi,

Any of you guys familiar with the XOC bios for the 980 Ti KPE? It has a bios version number that is one step newer than the other bios versions. XXXXXX.D0 vs XXXXXX.90.

Thanks


----------



## H3avyweight

I have a GTX 980 non-ti Kingpin and the Nameplate led in blue color got weak, almost erased. 
The red and green are already normal. In other sectors of the gpu the blue Led is also normal.


----------



## davidm71

*Bit the dust*

Looks like one of my 980 ti's bit the dust last night and wouldn't post a picture to the screen. I mean I could tell Windows was loading but got no picture.
The motherboard would beep even at post with code D6 which meant no console output. Was weird because I always had trouble syncing the screen via
displayport to the video card but now not even hdmi or dvi port works. Wonder what went wrong. Had both cards water cooled and temps were good.
Overclocked to 1506/8000 mhz and everything seemed stable. No instability while gaming. Even was playing Wolfenstein an hour earlier before it went
to hell and no problems. At least if I unseat the primary card from the PCI-E slot I can get into Windows from the second video card.

Guess I need to rethink my cooling and video card setup now.

This sucks.

Thanks


----------



## hotrod717

Somehow, no one has posted about 2080ti KPE on sale today in Kingpin Owners forum? 

https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=11G-P4-2589-KR


----------



## gungravevn

I just got my hand on 2 1080ti Kingpin. Does anyone know how can I get my hand on the waterblocks? How much is the Kingpin 1080ti worth now?


----------



## Gunslinger.

hotrod717 said:


> Somehow, no one has posted about 2080ti KPE on sale today in Kingpin Owners forum?
> 
> https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=11G-P4-2589-KR


It's pretty hard to get excited about a card $500 overpriced and 6 months late.


----------



## hotrod717

Gunslinger. said:


> hotrod717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow, no one has posted about 2080ti KPE on sale today in Kingpin Owners forum?
> 
> https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=11G-P4-2589-KR
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty hard to get excited about a card $500 overpriced and 6 months late.
Click to expand...

 I concur on overall price Nvidia has pushed, but in relation to other aio rtx 2080ti's, premium for card isn't disproportionate in pricing scheme.
The 1080ti KPE was what, $300-400 over
reference. Kingpin has always been 
15-20% above reference prices on previous air cooled releases and then add in aio.


----------



## pompss

Without counting they charge you $1899 with no waterblock when galax world breaking record card sells for 1799 with a waterblock not A cheap Aio
Also you can find for $1349 GIGABYTE AORUS GeForce RTX 2080 Ti XTREME WATERFORCE With a waterblock included.
Still i find 2080ti overpriced

If pricing dont go down to $799 like the older Ti series i'm done with Nvidia For good.
Next year im sure people will jump on a console PS5 or the new Xbox for $499 4k 60 fps and bye bye Nvidia.


----------



## Zfast4y0u

pompss said:


> Without counting they charge you $1899 with no waterblock when galax world breaking record card sells for 1799 with a waterblock not A cheap Aio
> Also you can find for $1349 GIGABYTE AORUS GeForce RTX 2080 Ti XTREME WATERFORCE With a waterblock included.
> Still i find 2080ti overpriced
> 
> If pricing dont go down to $799 like the older Ti series i'm done with Nvidia For good.
> Next year im sure people will jump on a console PS5 or the new Xbox for $499 4k 60 fps and bye bye Nvidia.


best part is, one side of vrm is active cooled and other one isnt xDD


----------



## anti-clockwize

Does anyone know if the bios in the OP is the stock "Normal" or "LN2" EVGA 780 Ti Classified bios? Assuming its the former but just want to confirm.



> EVGA 780 Ti Classified EVGA bios
> 
> Xti.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## Dwofzz

So.. I was bored and decided to dig up my good old GTX 780 classified.. 
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19805230


----------



## BrunoOC

Hi, I bought a GTX 780 Classified, but it has the BIOS switch lever missing.
The card is working, but I gues it is on standard BIOS and I want to switch to LN2 one.
I can unsolder the switch and just solder the pins for LN2 BIOS, but I need to know for sure which are the right ones.
I assume it's the 2 pins on the LN2 side of the switch, but I need confirmation.
Can anyone help with this info?

Update: there are 3 pins under the switch. Easy peasy!


----------



## hotrod717

BrunoOC said:


> Hi, I bought a GTX 780 Classified, but it has the BIOS switch lever missing.
> The card is working, but I gues it is on standard BIOS and I want to switch to LN2 one.
> I can unsolder the switch and just solder the pins for LN2 BIOS, but I need to know for sure which are the right ones.
> I assume it's the 2 pins on the LN2 side of the switch, but I need confirmation.
> Can anyone help with this info?


The bios switch isnt "missing". The dual classified is one that had a bios switch. The regular classified did not. It also did not have an evbot port due to Nvidia restriction. HWbot has a nice archive of bios'. Perhaps you can find a bios to flash there.


----------



## BrunoOC

hotrod717 said:


> The bios switch isnt "missing". The dual classified is one that had a bios switch. The regular classified did not. It also did not have an evbot port due to Nvidia restriction. HWbot has a nice archive of bios'. Perhaps you can find a bios to flash there.


The BIOS switch is there but it lacks the little plastic knob that actually switches between BIOSes. However, I took the cooler off and the switch has 3 pins, so it is easy to solder the 2 for LN2 BIOS. 
Thx.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yep still don't understand what evga did with the 2080ti KPE adding the hybrid cooler on it just jacked the price up another 150.us when a hydro copper probably would of been a better choice.

I read the hybrid cooler was easier to add a ln2 pot on it but still how many people do that realistically most just want the unlocked kpe vbios and highest turbo clocks hell throw a cheap air cooler on it it's just coming off anyway


----------



## Kalm_Traveler

Since EVGA only sold the hydro copper waterblock for the 2080 Ti KPE and they're nowhere to be found, it looks like the only option is to buy one of those small generic vga waterblocks - as long as it is small enough to fit on top of the GPU die, right? I'm probably about to waste/spend a bunch of money for a winter build and want to go with the KPE 2080 Ti this year instead of another Titan RTX since it'll almost surely boost higher under the same ambient temps. Just want to make sure I order everything so I don't have to wait for 1 tiny part after everything else is ready to go... you guys know what I mean.


----------



## Owterspace

Dwofzz said:


> So.. I was bored and decided to dig up my good old GTX 780 classified..
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19805230


Cool man, so that tool will let me change the voltage on my 980 classified?


----------



## hotrod717

hotrod717 said:


> The bios switch isnt "missing". The dual classified is one that had a bios switch. The regular classified did not. It also did not have an evbot port due to Nvidia restriction. HWbot has a nice archive of bios'. Perhaps you can find a bios to flash there.


 Sorry, must have been thinking about the 680. One of those had some serious Nvidia restrictions on them for the specific gen.


----------



## Kalm_Traveler

Kind of dumb question guys, but with the OLED on the 2080 Ti Kingpin card, doesn't it only use this 10 pin header near the back/edge of the board? I removed the top cover to swap on an EK Supremacy VGA waterblock to add this into a loop (dang you EVGA for making <10 water blocks for this card!), but after reassembly the OLED is not turning on. 

As far as I could tell, it appeared to only use that 10 pin connector and I'm fairly sure that it is plugged in.

*EDIT* 

nevermind... not sure what was going on but I took it apart and put it back together, everything's working fine now. Hah!


----------



## Gunslinger.

Is the NVflash for 980 KPE on the first page only for DOS? It's not working for me in windows.

If it's only for DOS, is there a version that works with windows available? (already tried the one from 780 Ti and 980 Ti and they don't work)


----------

